# Your daily cat and kitten news



## Mation (Oct 18, 2013)

For all the stuff you might post on farcebook were it not for the fact that you don't want everyone to think you only spew an endless stream of feline minutiae.

Oh go on then, I'll start...

I caught Dylan the kitten making off with a stick of my filters the other day. I tend to scatter them about the house so there are always some somewhere when, inevitably, I run out of them in my immediate vicinity. I'd been wondering why there were fewer around than usual, and he was the answer. So I confiscated the ones I found him with. But then! I came in from work and found that he'd gathered a load and dropped them on the sofa, in my seat! A gift!! Cuteness!!

And then he picked up his mouse toy and took it to Bobby the elder statescat to play with. But Bobby wouldn't 

That's about the size of it. You see why we (I) need this thread?


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 18, 2013)

I like this thread.

Mousch, the fluffy black and white one, found a piece of my florists wire to play with last night at 2am on the wooden floored landing, which was rather tiresome and noisy.

Cilla, the older, smaller one, then threw up a hairball on the same spot at approx 3.30am prefaced by that special prevomit yowling.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 18, 2013)

Our cat Dylan threw up on the bed, necessitating a linen change just as we were going to bed.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 18, 2013)

The tabby has been buried in a bed most of the day, sleeping and snoring.

The Black and white cat has been lounging in her cat cave, keeping out of the rain - although she was out most of last night.

A neighbour's cat has been hanging around outside, looking to play and be stroked.  He's an ingratiating little beast!


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2013)

the baby was mithering and the cat came over to the cot, stood on his hind legs to look over the side, then glared at me and stalked out of the room.  I guess he doesn't think much of my parenting skills...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2013)

Manter said:


> the baby was mithering and the cat came over to the cot, stood on his hind legs to look over the side, then glared at me and stalked out of the room.  I guess he doesn't think much of my parenting skills...


----------



## coley (Oct 19, 2013)

Wor two are currently occupying wor lasses side of the bed,necessitating her trying to occupy my bit, do I retaliate against the minor players or the major player in the region?


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2013)

coley said:


> Wor two are currently occupying wor lasses side of the bed,necessitating her trying to occupy my bit, do I retaliate against the minor players or the major player in the region?


Are you my fiancé?   No, just checked, he doesn't have his phone up here....

Just in case- you uncomplainingly lie uncomfortably on your side, perilously close to the edge of the bed all night.


----------



## coley (Oct 19, 2013)

Manter said:


> Are you my fiancé?   No, just checked, he doesn't have his phone up here....
> 
> Just in case- you uncomplainingly lie uncomfortably on your side, perilously close to the edge of the bed all night.


Aye, this has been the 'state of play' for  many a year, often resulting in me landing on the floor, my cry, of 'them bliddy cats'  being met with you have had too much to drink catricide or uxoricide would be distinct possibilities if I didn't love the buggers as much, the cats, that is


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 19, 2013)

For the past couple of weeks, Charlie has found a new place to sleep: on the cushion I rest my arm on when using my mouse with my laptop. He cries and hits me with his paw until I let him climb across my lap and settle on there. Of course, it makes using the mouse quite difficult for me. But I can't say no to him. He's there now. Snoring.


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2013)

We have a new ritual- when I do night feeds, the cat climbs onto the bed (he normally sleeps on a cardboard box by the window), sniffs the baby, then lies stretched out down my side and purrs. He's there now, daft, soft thing.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 19, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> For the past couple of weeks, Charlie has found a new place to sleep: on the cushion I rest my arm on when using my mouse with my laptop. He cries and hits me with his paw until I let him climb across my lap and settle on there. Of course, it makes using the mouse quite difficult for me. But I can't say no to him. He's there now. Snoring.



Get a box or tray and put it nearby. He'll go for that instead.


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2013)

Just got back from the vets with Gericat, as the vomiting is getting beyond a joke. She has taken some blood for tests for hyperthyroidism and other conditions, and recommended that I get a Furminator.


----------



## izz (Oct 19, 2013)

Hope Gericat improves Geri 

Big Boned Bob has just curled up next to my leg and in the output from my laptop fan. Satanspawn Hellbeast has found my dressing-gown at the side of the bed and made a nest in it. I'm pretty sure I heard her hauling up a hairball in the night but haven't found it yet.....


----------



## Mation (Oct 19, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Our cat Dylan threw up on the bed, necessitating a linen change just as we were going to bed.


How annoying! But you has a Dylan too! 


Geri said:


> Just got back from the vets with Gericat, as the vomiting is getting beyond a joke. She has taken some blood for tests for hyperthyroidism and other conditions, and recommended that I get a Furminator.


A Furminator? Hope Gericat mends soon.

Bought a heavier water bowl today as Dylan likes nothing more than to bat the old one about the kitchen floor whenever he wants food, spilling it all over the place for me to step in in my socks or slippers.


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 19, 2013)

Thread is nearly useless without photos  I have cat withdrawal symptoms


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 19, 2013)

i subscribe to the thread, but not to the idea that it is boring people on fb


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> Thread is nearly useless without photos  I have cat withdrawal symptoms



yes - kitteh thread fail.

moar kitteh pictures needed!


----------



## Mation (Oct 19, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> Thread is nearly useless without photos  I have cat withdrawal symptoms


Quite right, quite right!

Here's Dylan at an arthouse film in GTAV. He likes to jump at things on the screen.

 




tufty79 said:


> i subscribe to the thread, but not to the idea that it is boring people on fb


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 19, 2013)

Moz wanted to come with the dogs on the morning walk, then insisted on being carried round the field. 

Smudge, old boy that he is, has been hiding under a tarpaulin down the yard, with regular excursions to the kitchen to wail at me for dry food.

I found Heseltine (ginger stray who is adopting us) up a tree over yonder; followed me to the front door. He's nervous of my dogs though, so didn't come in today. I will try and get a pic of Heseltine soon...


----------



## girasol (Oct 19, 2013)

We have been having some building works here, and Rusty stays in the office with me (or my husband) during the day, while the builders are here being noisy.  She actually sleeps through the chaos on her pillow (she sleeps on it wherever we put it ).

As soon as the builders leave, she comes out and does a full inspection of all the work that's been done.  If I'm with her, she will look at me every now and then and miaow.  It's disgustingly cute 

Here she is inspecting the missing wall in the bathroom, and going up the attic, these was taken last week: (and yes, I posted it on Facebook, thanks Mation for this thread!)

.... Tried uploading photos, but get error every time (I decreased the size by 1/4!), and flickr is a piece of shit, I can't just drag and photos here


----------



## Mation (Oct 19, 2013)

eatmorecheese said:


> Moz wanted to come with the dogs on the morning walk, then insisted on being carried round the field.


Aww. I used to have a cat, Nico, that walked me to school every day  



> I found Heseltine (ginger stray who is adopting us) up a tree over yonder; followed me to the front door. He's nervous of my dogs though, so didn't come in today. I will try and get a pic of Heseltine soon...


Does Heseltine have good fur?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 19, 2013)

Mation said:


> Aww. I used to have a cat, Nico, that walked me to school every day
> 
> Does Heseltine have good fur?



Heseltine has spectacular ginger eyebrows that jut out. Thus the name


----------



## girasol (Oct 19, 2013)

Jesus, the size restriction in here is ridiculous! (Although I can understand why).  I found this exercise quite frustrating though, I'm off to have some wine!


----------



## Mation (Oct 19, 2013)

girasol said:


> We have been having some building works here, and Rusty stays in the office with me (or my husband) during the day, while the builders are here being noisy.  She actually sleeps through the chaos on her pillow (she sleeps on it wherever we put it ).
> 
> As soon as the builders leave, she comes out and does a full inspection of all the work that's been done.  If I'm with her, she will look at me every now and then and miaow.  It's disgustingly cute
> 
> ...


Rusty is one very cute kitty 

And I'm all for posting cat stuff on fb but, you know, I feel the need to maintain a certain level of general interest quality control there!


----------



## Mation (Oct 19, 2013)

girasol said:


> View attachment 42101View attachment 42100
> 
> Jesus, the size restriction in here is ridiculous! (Although I can understand why).  I found this exercise quite frustrating though, I'm off to have some wine!


Brilliant! Rusty is Longcat


----------



## trashpony (Oct 19, 2013)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 19, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> moar kitteh pictures needed!








'I was sleeping...'

'I was sleeping perfectly well, in fact, until YOU, pathetic mortal that you are, decided to disturb my Royal slumber with something other than food...'

'If I were you, and I think the feline Goddess Horus that I am not and will never sink to your evolutionary level, I would remember whose home you are graciously allowed to live in and ponder upon your imminent suffering, for I shall at some point decide upon an appropriate punishment...'

'It shall be inflicted soon, worthless meatbag...'

'SOON...'


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2013)

Mation said:


> A Furminator?



It's a brush that pulls off their dead hair. The vet used it on her, and I have never seen so much hair come off! The vet thinks it could be hairballs making her throw up. We do see hairballs in the sick a fair bit.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 19, 2013)

We will find out next week if we are getting that house or not. This is important because if we do we can finally get a cat after we move in hopefully by January


----------



## Epona (Oct 19, 2013)

When I'm using the PC, Sonic likes to climb onto my arms and settle down on them with his back legs on my right arm, and his front legs on my left arm, hanging across them like a flippin' hammock.  He then goes to sleep, apparently quite unaware (or more likely, doesn't give a shit) as to how uncomfortable it is for me!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2013)

I love this pic 'cos it makes it look like Mr.QofG's has just woken up and noticed Mr. Kippers cat is there


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2013)

Geri said:


> It's a brush that pulls off their dead hair. The vet used it on her, and I have never seen so much hair come off! The vet thinks it could be hairballs making her throw up. We do see hairballs in the sick a fair bit.


I use one on idiot cat and it is amazing. Most cats like it once they get past the 'wtf?' stage


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 19, 2013)

Ours had a standoff with a big black and white cat today. The noise cats make when they're screeching at each other is bloody horrendous.


----------



## Epona (Oct 19, 2013)

Manter said:


> I use one on idiot cat and it is amazing. Most cats like it once they get past the 'wtf?' stage



As 2 of mine are ultra-shorthairs I use a rubber brush (zoom groom) as a Furminator can be too harsh and remove a bit too much on cats with very short fine hair, but yeah once they get past the initial befuddlement and stop trying to chew the brush (very tempting with a rubber brush!) they usually quite enjoy the experience - it's not that far away from being stroked, so a cat that likes being stroked can get used to being brushed.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 20, 2013)

Every single time I get up, they sit in my chair. I've been working in another room all week so it's nothing to do with the actual chair, it's the annoyance factor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2013)

This isn't our cat but a cat Mr.QofG's encountered on his way to work a few days ago. He was licking water off the car bonnet and then kind of throwing his head back to enjoy it


----------



## Mation (Oct 20, 2013)

So this evening I discovered why a painting on the wall in the living room has been hanging at such a funny angle of late. Dylan has discovered that if he savages it from below, it swings from side to side very pleasingly. (It hangs on the frame from a nail.) Pesky kitten!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 20, 2013)

Blimey Quoggy, that cat you took a pic of, surprising Mr QofGs awake above, is *exceptionally* similar to our largest of the 3 we have.

Ours too is large, ginger and white, and inclined all the time to laze around in all sorts of unexpected places


----------



## Mation (Oct 20, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> We will find out next week if we are getting that house or not. This is important because if we do we can finally get a cat after we move in hopefully by January


I hope it works out


----------



## Mation (Oct 21, 2013)

Well the heavier water bowl plan is a resounding failure


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

Gratuitously cute photo....


----------



## Mation (Oct 21, 2013)

Bobby cat 


and some sort of Tasmanian devil


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2013)

Kittens had their first supervised expedition outside to the garden today (they're just over 4 months and unneutered). They were very excited! I think next time I need to go on a cat shit clearing expedition before I take them out. And I need to take the foal with me so that we can mark one each


----------



## Mation (Oct 21, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Kittens had their first supervised expedition outside to the garden today (they're just over 4 months and unneutered). They were very excited! I think next time I need to go on a cat shit clearing expedition before I take them out. And I need to take the foal with me so that we can mark one each


What fun! Dylan's about the same age and is allowed out, but not for terribly long before I get worried and want to call him in. He started absolutely charging the door down, appearing lightening fast from nowhere, trying to slip outside when Bobby went out (we don't have a catflap), so he got to go out a few weeks earlier than he would otherwise have done.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2013)

Does he come in when you call? I'm not sure mine would

We have a porch which also has a door (it's bloody windy here) so when we go out in the morning, it acts as a sort of decompression chamber - we crowd in there and shut the door into the house. We then have to remove all kittens before we can open the front door and go outside.


----------



## Mation (Oct 21, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Does he come in when you call? I'm not sure mine would


Yes he does, he very good and comes in after calling once or twice. Well there were those two occasions when he snuck out in the dark and we went out to get him and he thought it was ever so funny to leap around all over the place as we lunged at the spot he'd just left.  But since then, he's been very good about it!


----------



## ringo (Oct 21, 2013)

When I got home at about 6am Sunday morning shit cat was running around the house with a mouse in her gob. When I got up she was sat in the kitchen wondering where it was. No idea if she ate it, lost it, or most likely its crawled into a small gap somewhere to die and will not be discovered until it starts to smell.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2013)

ringo said:


> When I got home at about 6am Sunday morning shit cat was running around the house with a mouse in her gob. When I got up she was sat in the kitchen wondering where it was. No idea if she ate it, lost it, or most likely its crawled into a small gap somewhere to die and will not be discovered until it starts to smell.


My cats did that once. It moved into the kitchen cupboard. It wasn't dead


----------



## story (Oct 21, 2013)

All three of mine are currently with foster carers while I'm between homes myself. I really miss them.

They're all now single cats, and really loving that. I may leave one of them with the foster carer rather than causing further disruption. She's utterly in love with her foster-bloke, as he is with her. Seems a bit mean to tear them apart so that she has to share a household with two fella-cats again, and also go through the where-the-fuck-am-I? new house thing, as well as getting to know a new person (my new LTR).

The two fella-cats can't stay where they are, so I'm happy to have them back. How they get on with each other after 6 months as only-cats... well, we'll see.

One of them has recently sustained some kind of eye injury, probably got clipped in the cornea during a scrap. The logistics of getting him to the vet are complicated: I have to arrange the appointment at a time that is convenient for foster-carer, so that I can go over, trap cat in box, carry cat to vet, get meds, take cat back, show foster-carer about the meds.... And all of this prior-arrangement stuff has allowed him to get wind of things and scarper every.single.time. We've tried tricking him by me having the doorkey and  letting myself in. But he now associates me with the vet and not much else, so he's off as soon as he gets wind of me. If foster-carer and I have had any kind of communication, by text or phone or email... he's off over the horizon. He jumped from the bedroom window the other day, when foster-carer tried to trap him in there.

Psychic bloody cat


----------



## innit (Oct 21, 2013)

Infernal destroyer of sleep


----------



## innit (Oct 21, 2013)

Scratcher of Boobs


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2013)

innit said:


> Scratcher of Boobs


He has a fantastically malevolent expression there


----------



## miss direct (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm getting a cat next week but only for 6 months. He's a black male persian called Valentin. I'm excited and nervous at the same time! When he's here I will have more to say. I haven't had a cat for a long time...will be nice to have someone to come home to who's happy to see me  And strokes all winter.


----------



## innit (Oct 21, 2013)

trashpony said:


> He has a fantastically malevolent expression there


Planning to rake her claws through my creamy flesh 

(she's actually very sweet but just has a slightly wonky little face - the boob attack was an accident (or so it seemed, anyway  ))


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 21, 2013)

So Cilla, who is on medication for hyperthyroidism, has started begging every time at every evening meal.  Time was when she would just hang around making that very distinctive meow pleading for lamb only, so we called her LambCat.  Now she does it for everything.  (QuicheCat), (LentilCat) (BroccoliCat) etc etc


----------



## keybored (Oct 21, 2013)

Arrive home from work to find that after an extended ceasefire, cat had decided to puke all over the front room carpet, signalling a new era of hostilities.


----------



## Geri (Oct 21, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> So Cilla, who is on medication for hyperthyroidism, has started begging every time at every evening meal.  Time was when she would just hang around making that very distinctive meow pleading for lamb only, so we called her LambCat.  Now she does it for everything.  (QuicheCat), (LentilCat) (BroccoliCat) etc etc



Mine actually climbs on the table and tries to steal the food off the plate whilst you are eating it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 21, 2013)

keybored said:


> Arrive home from work to find that after an extended ceasefire, cat had decided to puke all over the front room carpet, signalling a new era of hostilities.


 
Just clean that up and stop moaning 

We have to with our girl-cat often enough


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2013)

Bubbles has been trying to shag his brother this evening

<sigh>


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

Mine


Geri said:


> Mine actually climbs on the table and tries to steal the food off the plate whilst you are eating it.


 mine has no interest in human food except crispy duck. For crispy duck he will perform lightning raids on the table, rip the bin bag to pieces and once, memorably, climb in the bin and get stuck


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Bubbles has been trying to shag his brother this evening
> 
> <sigh>


Time for scissors...


----------



## innit (Oct 21, 2013)

Our boy used to try to hump his sister half way up her back. I would have been worried if it wasn't so totally clueless. He was done swiftly after.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 21, 2013)

Geri said:


> Mine actually climbs on the table and tries to steal the food off the plate whilst you are eating it.


i suspect that is only a matter of time with Cilla


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> Time for scissors...


They're booked in for next Monday. So only another week's humping to go


----------



## keybored (Oct 21, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Just clean that up and stop moaning
> 
> We have to with our girl-cat often enough


Too late for placations. Land seizure undertaken; cat will no longer enjoy the territories of two large settees (with soft and cosy throws) within a carpeted front room for an unspecified period. A "checkpoint" is immediately to be enforced between the territory mentioned, and the cold, tiled kitchen adjacent to it. This barrier will be impassable to a feline. It shall be called "The Door" and will be closed at all times.

This war shall be cold, and long.


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

trashpony said:


> They're booked in for next Monday. So only another week's humping to go


I'm going to have to try and find the video of idiot cat just back from the vets when he was done- in a neck collar thing, weaving around drunkenly, and leaving a smear of blood on the floor. It's simultaneously quite funny and makes me cry...


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> I'm going to have to try and find the video of idiot cat just back from the vets when he was done- in a neck collar thing, weaving around drunkenly, and leaving a smear of blood on the floor. It's simultaneously quite funny and makes me cry...


Oh god are they going to have to wear those lampshades? It'll be carnage!


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Oh god are they going to have to wear those lampshades? It'll be carnage!


Apparently most don't, but idiot cat kept chewing the sutures (ouch!) ... So it depends how naughty they are


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> Mine
> 
> mine has no interest in human food except crispy duck. For crispy duck he will perform lightning raids on the table, rip the bin bag to pieces and once, memorably, climb in the bin and get stuck



*tries to resist old 'duck-filled fatty-puss' joke*


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> *tries to resist old 'duck-filled fatty-puss' joke*


Don't resist it, it's a good'un


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2013)

More sick this morning. Haven't been downstairs yet so I don't know how much. My poor rug is smelling quite bad now.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

Geri said:


> More sick this morning. Haven't been downstairs yet so I don't know how much. My poor rug is smelling quite bad now.


Yuck  Is there anything you can do? 

I dreamed we had 30 kittens last night  We took 4 of them in a shopping trolley to cheer up a friend in hospital. Like you do


----------



## girasol (Oct 22, 2013)

Geri said:


> More sick this morning. Haven't been downstairs yet so I don't know how much. My poor rug is smelling quite bad now.



Our cat gets sick when she eats too quickly - 'bout once a week - but it doesn't smell particularly bad and it's not super watery, easy enough to clean.  Maybe worth having it checked out, if you haven't yet?

edit: just seen your post on first page...  Hope everything comes back ok.


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yuck  Is there anything you can do?
> 
> I dreamed we had 30 kittens last night  We took 4 of them in a shopping trolley to cheer up a friend in hospital. Like you do



Waiting for test results back from the vets.  In the meantime I have ordered a steam mop for the rug!

That sounds like an ace dream


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

Best cat toy ever - 3 feathers on a fishing rod type thing. They don't last long but v entertaining


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Best cat toy ever - 3 feathers on a fishing rod type thing. They don't last long but v entertaining



try one of this sort of thing too- Ghengis loves his and it lasts a bit longer than the feathers


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> try one of this sort of thing too- Ghengis loves his and it lasts a bit longer than the feathers


One of what sort of thing?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> One of what sort of thing?


It didn't last long enough to post.


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> One of what sort of thing?


Jesus, IQ failure....
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000WFL9EE/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?qid=1382434434&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX110_SY165


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Best cat toy ever - 3 feathers on a fishing rod type thing. They don't last long but v entertaining




Is that Da Bird? Neither of mine liked it, I had much more success with this type of thing from Pets at Home

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/maraobou-teaser-cat-toy-by-pets-at-home-106751


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

Geri said:


> Is that Da Bird? Neither of mine liked it, I had much more success with this type of thing from Pets at Home
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/maraobou-teaser-cat-toy-by-pets-at-home-106751


Ghengis just stares at that one with a wtf? expression


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> Ghengis just stares at that one with a wtf? expression


I think they like the feathers because they think it's _a real bird_. Loki grabs it, bites the feathers off and retreats under the sofa with them, growling. He is our resident idiot cat though


----------



## Manter (Oct 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I think they like the feathers because they think it's _a real bird_. Loki grabs it, bites the feathers off and retreats under the sofa with them, growling. He is our resident idiot cat though


Our idiot cat has taken out his inability to catch the *real* squirrel on the squirrel toy on Mantito's baby gym. I've had to sew it's head back on


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 22, 2013)

Buttons threw up over the bedclothes last night. Woke up to find her eating it - put me right off my breakfast


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Dylan the kitten is still a mad bastard, tearing around the place, attacking the much much bigger cat Bobby, generally being a git. He spilt my wine last night which did not go down well. 

We are off the vets tonight for his second set of jabs and the microchip.
This means I have to put up with the po faced vet urging me to maim his testicles and insisting that we agree to treatments designed to raise their profit levels. They kept us waiting a whole fucking hour the last time we went.

Some batshit crazy loon brought in a feral pigeon that was dying (no appointment) and insisted that we all wait so this fucking winged rat got attended to. The receptionist killed the fucking thing, I was itching to wring it's bloody neck.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

Why don't you want him neutered TopCat?


----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2013)

Ours came in with a mouse earlier. I couldn't be arsed to clean it up when he finishes with it, so I picked him up, with him still holding the mouse in his mouth, chucked him outside and locked the cat flap. A little while ago he's scratching at the back door and doesn't have the mouse. I let him in and the little bastard voms up a 1/2 eaten mouse on my foot  and then does a bit more vom in the living room. He's been locked out again.


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2013)

One of my sister's cats threw up on her head yesterday!


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Why don't you want him neutered TopCat?


I want him to be able to live a normal tom cat life. Fucking and fighting.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

TopCat said:


> I want him to be able to live a normal tom cat life. Fucking and fighting.


I think you're really romanticising it. He's likely to end up dead, lost, badly injured or infected with FIV and he'll probably attack your other cat. I'm sure that won't change your mind but as long as you're aware of the risks


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2013)

I think this sort of information is propogated by vets with an agenda.


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2013)

TopCat said:


> I think this sort of information is propogated by vets with an agenda.



It's a fact that tom cats travel miles looking for females in heat, which makes them far more at risk from traffic accidents. Personally I'd rather have my cat safe at home with me.

It's no reflection on your own masculinity if you get him done, you know that right?


----------



## innit (Oct 22, 2013)

TopCat said:


> I think this sort of information is propogated by vets with an agenda.


Genuine question, what do you think vets (and animal charities) might have other than the wellbeing of animals? 

Even if you think some vets might promote neutering for profit, why would charities use donations for neutering operations? Every animal charity I know of recommends neutering male and female cats - I don't know of any promoting cats' rights to enjoy their bollocks.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Lots of animal charities have complicated agendas. They are not automatically right.


----------



## innit (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm sure, but afaik they are unanimous on this one.


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2013)

Their agenda is to reduce the number of unwanted pets, and who can blame them when they are the ones who have to deal with them.


----------



## girasol (Oct 22, 2013)

just to throw some wood in the fire, cats would quite happily live without being 'pets', the reason we are limiting their reproduction is because it doesn't suit our lifestyle, we think we have more rights to everything  and this is one of the consequences.  Sad as it may be that's the way it is, so given the society we live in, and all the killing cars, it's better to have them neutered.  That is not to say I don't feel conflicted about how we treat animals in general.

But also, when cats are kept as pets they do live a lot longer.  A life of luxury!

So, swings and roundabouts really.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 22, 2013)

TopCat: neutered male cats can (and often do) still fight ferociously for their territory - or even any territory that they THINK is theirs. I know because that is exactly what my loancat does. He still roams and defends his own range and gets plenty of fun out of chasing off intruders. (and so do many female cats, for the record.)

The upside is that he's not spraying inside, not fighting ME (most of the time), not ending up in endless blood-letting which might give him FIV, or gross infections, or give me giant vets' bills, and he's not making hundreds of unwanted kittens which will end up being drowned or given death by injection.

I think you're over-romanticising the "true nature" of cats completely, btw. If you want a cat to live its 'natural' life, as it was 'meant to' do, then you shouldn't feed or shelter it either, no? Do you think that human beings shouldn't use contraception either, because it's "unnatural"?


----------



## girasol (Oct 22, 2013)

Good points there, but a bit more wood, human contraception is consensual


----------



## innit (Oct 22, 2013)

girasol said:


> just to throw some wood in the fire, cats would quite happily live without being 'pets', the reason we are limiting their reproduction is because it doesn't suit our lifestyle, we think we have more rights to everything  and this is one of the consequences.  Sad as it may be that's the way it is, so given the society we live in, and all the killing cars, it's better to have them neutered.  That is not to say I don't feel conflicted about how we treat animals in general.
> 
> But also, when cats are kept as pets they do live a lot longer.  A life of luxury!
> 
> So, swings and roundabouts really.


I didn't have my cats neutered to suit my lifestyle, I did it from a genuine wish for them to have safer and healthier lives with less risk of infection, injury and death and, for the female, freedom from the misery of repeated litters of kittens. 

I do understand what you mean though, as I also feel conflicted about their lives as my pets (i really believe they are happy though)


----------



## Mation (Oct 22, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> I think you're over-romanticising the "true nature" of cats completely, btw. If you want a cat to live its 'natural' life, as it was 'meant to' do, then you shouldn't feed or shelter it either, no? Do you think that human beings shouldn't use contraception either, because it's "unnatural"?


People draw lines all the time without going to absolute extremes, as I'm sure you know.

I was ignoring this when it came up first in the thread as I didn't want the argument, in that I know the arguments. But I'm with TC on this. Getting Dylan neutered will make him less likely to get FIV and less likely to fight or roam and be run over, but it doesn't mean that any of those things _will_ happen, or that those things won't happen to a neutered cat.


----------



## girasol (Oct 22, 2013)

innit said:


> I didn't have my cats neutered to suit my lifestyle, I did it from a genuine wish for them to have safer and healthier lives with less risk of infection, injury and death and, for the female, freedom from the misery of repeated litters of kittens.
> 
> I do understand what you mean though, as I also feel conflicted about their lives as my pets (i really believe they are happy though)



Is having repeated litters of kittens really miserable for cats?  How do you know that?  I'm pretty sure they were designed to reproduce in that way   Are breeders making their cats miserable by breeding?  I don't follow that at all.

I had mine neutered because we live in cities and there's limited space for cats (and all animals in general), therefore, because of our collective lifestyle.  And all the risks that go with it.

But it must be a bit 'wtf' for cats to never be able to do the reproductive thing, it's such a strong instinct in all animals.


----------



## oryx (Oct 22, 2013)

I have just paid to have a hot stone massage, during which I couldn't relax due to the impending need to get a urine sample off the cat.


----------



## Mation (Oct 22, 2013)

girasol said:


> Is having repeated litters of kittens really miserable for cats?  How do you know that?  I'm pretty sure they were designed to reproduce in that way   Are breeders making their cats miserable by breeding?  I don't follow that at all.
> 
> I had mine neutered because we live in cities and there's limited space for cats (and all animals in general), therefore, because of our collective lifestyle.  And all the risks that go with it.
> 
> But it must be a bit 'wtf' for cats to never be able to do the reproductive thing, it's such a strong instinct in all animals.


Yep. I just can't bring myself to do something as fundamental as having the sex organs removed from a creature that can't consent to it.


----------



## Mation (Oct 22, 2013)

oryx said:


> I have just paid to have a hot stone massage, during which I couldn't relax due to the impending need to get a urine sample off the cat.


Christ - how the hell will you manage that?  (Now that you've had some quiet time to think about it! )


----------



## innit (Oct 22, 2013)

We're 'designed' to spend our adult lives either pregnant or breastfeeding, but very few women choose that. 

When I was a child, one of our cats had two litters in quick succession (took her to be spayed after the first lot and she was already pregnant with the second, even though she was still feeding the kittens). She visibly hated it, would box the kittens' ears to get them away from her as she needed her own territory, and was in a bad mood for the next 5 years before eventually getting back to her old self.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2013)

Mation said:


> Christ - how the hell will you manage that?  (Now that you've had some quiet time to think about it! )



"just pee in to this bottle, there's a good kitty..."


----------



## innit (Oct 22, 2013)

Poster cat for neutering 

(he is so adorably soft)


----------



## Mation (Oct 22, 2013)

innit said:


> Poster cat for neutering
> 
> (he is so adorably soft)


He is gorgeous


----------



## oryx (Oct 22, 2013)

Mation said:


> Christ - how the hell will you manage that?  (Now that you've had some quiet time to think about it! )


 
Special non-absorbent cat litter which you then extract the urine from using a pipette.

Yeah, taking the piss.

This is the most suspicious and neurotic cat I've ever met, so it will be fun. Despite us spending years trying to persuade her to 'go' outside and her refusing, she's now eyeing up the garden. Oh what fun!


----------



## innit (Oct 22, 2013)

Mation said:


> He is gorgeous


Apart from the massive bat ears


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2013)

Mation said:


> Yep. I just can't bring myself to do something as fundamental as having the sex organs removed from a creature that can't consent to it.


I felt the same about my (indoor) female cats, until they started fucking pissing all over the house repeatedly


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2013)

If Dylan sprays all over the house then I will have to consider the options. One option will be a proper cat house outside.


----------



## oryx (Oct 22, 2013)

As I was posting on this thread, the cat appeared to have pissed on the floor where I'd removed her tray to wash it.  

Not only that, when I went outside to throw the normal litter out I noticed next door's cat had puked over our steps.

Cats


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

Our kittens are from a litter of 8 - only 4 survived. Their mum and her daughter were both pregnant and dumped at the animal shelter. Despite this litter all going to homes, they have 47 more kittens at the shelter looking for somewhere to live and I live in the middle of nowhere. Not very romantic.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Our kittens are from a litter of 8 - only 4 survived. Their mum and her daughter were both pregnant and dumped at the animal shelter. Despite this litter all going to homes, they have 47 more kittens at the shelter looking for somewhere to live and I live in the middle of nowhere. Not very romantic.


Why this repeated reference to romance?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Why this repeated reference to romance?


Because I think you're being a bit of a romantic and/or anthropomorphic. But it's probably for another thread - I know Mation doesn't want to discuss it (and this is a lovely thread) so I'm happy to start another thread if you want to discuss further or just STFU.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 22, 2013)

"See that big tub behind me? That's my food. Get the fuck on it human"




Balls, that's not how it looks on my tablet


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2013)

Lovely markings! 

The kittens have just run into the room, knocked over the bin, pulled things off hangers, attacked my ankles and run out again.


----------



## spirals (Oct 22, 2013)

When one of my cats was a kitten she ran in the room and straight up me, bit me on the nose and ran out the room again


----------



## oryx (Oct 22, 2013)

spirals said:


> When one of my cats was a kitten she ran in the room and straight up me, bit me on the nose and ran out the room again


 

When mine (the one who's still not given me a specimen ) was a kitten she ran up to me, slapped me in the face with both paws and ran away.


----------



## Mation (Oct 23, 2013)

Dylan was brilliant at the vets last night, he's such a sweet kitty (when he's not tearing round the house knocking things over and pouncing on Bobby's patient head). He took the microchipping all in his stride bar an angry look at the vet, didn't cry at all and was back to being a little cutie terror in no time


----------



## slightlytouched (Oct 23, 2013)

My cat is really rather overly interested in me painting the bathroom, she sits and watches me.


----------



## jusali (Oct 23, 2013)

Cats now won't eat their food, there is currently a hunger strike by the cats.........
Good luck with that cats!


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2013)

Bobby cat had had enough of the pesky Dylan chasing him about the house this morning. He chased Dylan all over the place causing Dylan to hide under a low coffee table. The stupid kitten did not realise he needed to tuck himself away and got bit! I dream of a day when they make friends and cuddle and wash each other.


----------



## Geri (Oct 23, 2013)

The vet rang with the test results. She has problems with her heart (which we know about, although he did say "some more" problems) and with her liver. So we have to go back on Friday for treatment. Sigh.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear it Geri, good luck. One of mine had similar problems and other than being on a pile of medication, he's fine now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2013)

Not happy! Mr. Kippers had an abscess due to a cut on his back so off to the vets for a bit of draining and antibiotics. This was before he left. While trying to get him back into the box at the vets he showed his displeasure by hissing and swipeing at Mr.QofG's with his claws  Since then he has further vented his displeasure by being REALLY noisy


----------



## Shirl (Oct 23, 2013)

I stood on Fat Vincent's toe yesterday and made it bleed. It's looks ok today though and he seems to have forgotten about it.


----------



## moose (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm trying to decide whether Stan would tolerate this


----------



## Cid (Oct 23, 2013)

moose said:


> I'm trying to decide whether Stan would tolerate this
> 
> View attachment 42391



Bottle of vino and he won't mind...


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 23, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Why this repeated reference to romance?



Because you said you wanted him to live his life fighting and fucking as he pleased as if there are no consequences for anybody else.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 23, 2013)

moose said:


> I'm trying to decide whether Stan would tolerate this
> 
> View attachment 42391


Only one way to find out.  
Our neighbour's ginger boy is desperate to come into ours to stay with the dogs, he loves our dogs and wraps himself around their legs every time he sees them. Fat Vincent won't let him anywhere near though.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 23, 2013)

Cilla went to the vets for her check up and pissed in the cat box on the way home.  Poor wet cat.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 23, 2013)

We took the kittens out in the garden today - they both made a bid for freedom by trying to run under the gate. That way lies the road and trouble so I'm going to have to seal it off. If I let them out the other side of the house, they'll jump down the wall into next door and won't be able to get back up again


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 23, 2013)

I remember my previous cat Fanny jumping over the fence when i lived at London Bridge and not being able to get back into the garden. I heard the piteous mewing and thought a practical idea was to throw a curtain over the fence so she could jump onto it and I could haul her back over. It wasn't. She didn't. I was very drunk.


----------



## CRI (Oct 24, 2013)

Whoa, a cat thread.  Cool!  

Breeze inspecting the recycling box this afternoon.





Then searching for the ball she lost last time she was out in the garden.





Checking out the neighbour's washing line.





Being generally rude last night.





Finally, cuddling a toy mouse (gift from her "tailor.")





Enuf dogcat spam?   (Or, should these be on the dog thread?)


----------



## CRI (Oct 24, 2013)

Geri said:


> The vet rang with the test results. She has problems with her heart (which we know about, although he did say "some more" problems) and with her liver. So we have to go back on Friday for treatment. Sigh.


Crap, sorry to hear about this.  I saw something on a Maine Coon discussion board the other week about Triaditis http://www.justforcats.evetsites.net/site/view/169215_TriaditisintheCat.pml  I'd never heard of it, but now wonder if our late ginger tom Herbie had this.

Whatever the result, hope can be sorted without too much difficulty.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 24, 2013)

Breeze really needs her (?) own action film, featuring him (?) fighting crime and mice, and getting justice for kittens.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> Breeze really needs her (?) own action film, featuring him (?) fighting crime and mice, and getting justice for kittens.



and making sure people have put only plastic bottles with the right symbol in the recycling box...


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2013)

CRI said:


> Crap, sorry to hear about this.  I saw something on a Maine Coon discussion board the other week about Triaditis http://www.justforcats.evetsites.net/site/view/169215_TriaditisintheCat.pml  I'd never heard of it, but now wonder if our late ginger tom Herbie had this.
> 
> Whatever the result, hope can be sorted without too much difficulty.


 
Thanks. I should know a bit more when we take her back, either today or tomorrow. She is 16 so I do not want to put her through too much, treatment wise.


----------



## girasol (Oct 24, 2013)

innit said:


> We're 'designed' to spend our adult lives either pregnant or breastfeeding, but very few women choose that.
> 
> When I was a child, one of our cats had two litters in quick succession (took her to be spayed after the first lot and she was already pregnant with the second, even though she was still feeding the kittens). She visibly hated it, would box the kittens' ears to get them away from her as she needed her own territory, and was in a bad mood for the next 5 years before eventually getting back to her old self.



Our cat had a litter before we neutered her, she seemed pretty content about the whole thing. It was in incredibly happy time for us all.  But it's really hard to tell how cats feel sometimes, cats don't talk, so a lot of the emotions we think they have are just us projecting what we feel onto them.


----------



## Mation (Oct 24, 2013)

My snooze time was ruined this morning by Dylan sitting on my head and doing his thunder purr as close to my ear as possible


----------



## CRI (Oct 24, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> Breeze really needs her (?) own action film, featuring him (?) fighting crime and mice, and getting justice for kittens.


I like this idea - maybe along the lines of one of those Scandanavian detective shows (her mother was born in Norway, after all.)



Puddy_Tat said:


> and making sure people have put only plastic bottles with the right symbol in the recycling box...


Well, she is quite conscientious, for a cat at least.



Geri said:


> Thanks. I should know a bit more when we take her back, either today or tomorrow. She is 16 so I do not want to put her through too much, treatment wise.


I know it sounds cliched, but 16 is a good age and yes, there's the quality of life thing to consider (as it was with Herbs last year.)  Fingers crossed for ya.



girasol said:


> Our cat had a litter before we neutered her, she seemed pretty content about the whole thing. It was in incredibly happy time for us all.  But it's really hard to tell how cats feel sometimes, cats don't talk, so a lot of the emotions we think they have are just us projecting what we feel onto them.



I think this is it.  I'm guilty as any of this (see above obvs!) but when it comes to neutering and unwanted pets (any species) it is different.  Both guinea pigs came from rescues which are continuously overflowing with animals from people who thought it would be "cute" to let their animals breed , or a good way of teaching the facts of life to their kiddiewinks  without thinking about or perhaps caring about the impact on their pets (one of the reasons animals die earlier in the "wild" is breeding is risky and stressful for females,) or what will happen to the offspring.  Breeze isn't a rescue - came from a very small scale, reputable breeder, but part of the reason she needed a "forever home" is that she nearly died giving birth to 8 kittens, only one of whom survived (and had to have a leg amputated due to a deformity.)  They sensibly didn't breed from her again.  She's now neutered and happy as Larry.  Neutering also reduces the risk of reproductive tract and breast disease/tumours.  Just remembered an ex who had a doberman bitch that went through hellish phantom pregnancies as she wasn't spayed, and I'd never want to subject a pet to that myself.  Nope - neuter all the way.  Heck, more humans should probably consider it for themselves as well.


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2013)

Cat with injured eye has to stay at the vets for surgery  Vet says he may lose the eye  She'll deal with his teeth while he's under the anaesthetic. He may be in hospital for a week. Gonna cost me a bloody fortune.

We had a Mother of Millions cat. She first got pregnant at 6 months old, and had five litters. We kept trying to catch her between pregnancies to get her spayed, but she was always pregnant while still nursing* (we never felt it was right to abort the pregnancy, and then have to either force-wean the kitts, or have her wean them while recovering from the surgery). She did get super-skinny for one greedy litter, and we fed her on calves liver. She loved being a mum, she purred and smiled and played with her kittens, never batted them away til they were old enough to engulf her. All her litters were gentle and polite, and we had waiting lists of people wanting her kitts. After she was spayed,   she would go to the cupboard where she'd had her litters and make a nest, look for the kittens. She did this for years and years afterwards. She didn't seem sad about it, but kinda enjoying the memories. /anthropomorphism]

*We tried and tried to keep her indoors, but she seemed able to transport herself outdoors. She only ever kept company with one suitor at a time, and we'd always recognise his input when the kittens arrived. Her boyfriends would lurk about on the back wall, mooning up at her while she sat coyly in the window, never looking directly at him. I've had a cat who was a total tart, even after she was spayed. She'd take on all comers, it was like a dogging park out there some nights. But the Mother of Millions: she was very choosy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks to Epona's post earlier, I bought charlie a zoom groom. Was considering a Furminator, but read some dodgy reviews that suggested it cuts at the hair and if you're not careful they can get a bald spot... so I went for the cheaper, safer option.

Now, for 13 years Charlie has hated being brushed. He would run away instantly. The past couple of days I've been slowly trying to get him used to it with his normal cat brush, while he sits curled up next to me. He's tolerated it, I suppose. Must be his age, he's mellowing. Well, the zoom groom came this morning, and he instantly started purring like a tractor as I used it on him and seemed very into it. And 3 minutes in I'd got an entire extra cat of fur on my lap XD What a great brush. Or, rubber pointy thing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2013)

The only problem is it doesn't hold the hair like a traditional bristle brush does. Well, it holds a little, but most of it ends up gathering on the cat, or billowing into the air. I'm going to be itching all day.

On the plus side, it seems like it's going to be pretty good at scraping fur off soft furnishings


----------



## Mation (Oct 24, 2013)

story said:


> Cat with injured eye has to stay at the vets for surgery  Vet says he may lose the eye  She'll deal with his teeth while he's under the anaesthetic. He may be in hospital for a week. Gonna cost me a bloody fortune.
> 
> We had a Mother of Millions cat. She first got pregnant at 6 months old, and had five litters. We kept trying to catch her between pregnancies to get her spayed, but she was always pregnant while still nursing* (we never felt it was right to abort the pregnancy, and then have to either force-wean the kitts, or have her wean them while recovering from the surgery). She did get super-skinny for one greedy litter, and we fed her on calves liver. She loved being a mum, she purred and smiled and played with her kittens, never batted them away til they were old enough to engulf her. All her litters were gentle and polite, and we had waiting lists of people wanting her kitts. After she was spayed,   she would go to the cupboard where she'd had her litters and make a nest, look for the kittens. She did this for years and years afterwards. She didn't seem sad about it, but kinda enjoying the memories. /anthropomorphism]
> 
> *We tried and tried to keep her indoors, but she seemed able to transport herself outdoors. She only ever kept company with one suitor at a time, and we'd always recognise his input when the kittens arrived. Her boyfriends would lurk about on the back wall, mooning up at her while she sat coyly in the window, never looking directly at him. I've had a cat who was a total tart, even after she was spayed. She'd take on all comers, it was like a dogging park out there some nights. But the Mother of Millions: she was very choosy.


What a lovely post 

Sorry to hear about eye cat; hope he's home and happy soon.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2013)

story said:


> We had a Mother of Millions cat. She first got pregnant at 6 months old, and had five litters. We kept trying to catch her between pregnancies to get her spayed, but she was always pregnant while still nursing* (we never felt it was right to abort the pregnancy, and then have to either force-wean the kitts, or have her wean them while recovering from the surgery). She did get super-skinny for one greedy litter, and we fed her on calves liver. She loved being a mum, she purred and smiled and played with her kittens, never batted them away til they were old enough to engulf her. All her litters were gentle and polite, and we had waiting lists of people wanting her kitts. After she was spayed,   she would go to the cupboard where she'd had her litters and make a nest, look for the kittens. She did this for years and years afterwards. She didn't seem sad about it, but kinda enjoying the memories. /anthropomorphism]
> 
> *We tried and tried to keep her indoors, but she seemed able to transport herself outdoors. She only ever kept company with one suitor at a time, and we'd always recognise his input when the kittens arrived. Her boyfriends would lurk about on the back wall, mooning up at her while she sat coyly in the window, never looking directly at him. I've had a cat who was a total tart, even after she was spayed. She'd take on all comers, it was like a dogging park out there some nights. But the Mother of Millions: she was very choosy.


 
I actually think that is grossly irresponsible of you, and I've never heard such a pathetic excuse as "seemed able to transport herself outdoors" 

I hope your other cat doesn't lose his eye.


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2013)

Geri said:


> I actually think that is grossly irresponsible of you, and I've never heard such a pathetic excuse as "seemed able to transport herself outdoors"
> 
> I hope your other cat doesn't lose his eye.




Geri, we felt awful about it. We also felt that it was irresponsible to have cats and let this happen. We really did try to keep her indoors and stop her getting pregnant. We had three other cats at the time, and keeping her trapped while permitting the others to go outside in a house where there were many other adults coming and going through the doors day and night made it really very tricky to keep her indoors. As soon as we managed to get her between nursing-and-pregnant, we got her spayed. She is still alive, happy and content, and healthy. The kittens all went to good homes and are still well and thriving. We kept two of the kittens, one of whom had to be rehomed (family politics and squabbles between them) and the other is still a beloved pet.

When I say that she seemed to transport herself outdoors, I meant that despite our best efforts, and even when we had no idea she'd been out, she got pregnant.

ETA We did try to keep her in one room, but she mewed and cried at the door and she'd stick her arm under the door and wave at anyone who passed by. That seemed really cruel. Especially since the older kittens who were waiting to be homed would trundle about and tease her under the door. We tried locking the other cats out of the house at night so that the mother-cat couldn't use the cat flap while having free access to the rest of the house, but that seemed mean to the cats locked outside. They'd crowd and complain at the windows.

We also seriously considered getting her spayed despite being pregnant, but that also seemed cruel, not least because it would necessitate her weaning or nursing the young kittens while she was recovering from surgery. I suppose we could have kept her isolated from the household and her kittens while she was recovering... but again, that would have meant trapping her, and she really really hated that. Even now as an older matron, she prefers to be where the action is.

Perhaps we overlooked some other option. What would you have done?


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2013)

story said:


> Perhaps we overlooked some other option. What would you have done?


 
I've had two female cats and they were kept inside until they were spayed. Yes, they drove me mad with wanting to go out but I didn't let them. I did not want them having kittens.

Jimmy also drove me mad wanting to go out when we got him, but he had to stay inside until he was used to being in a new home. We had to cover the cat flap over and our other cat was let in and out using the door.

Sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind.


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2013)

Geri said:


> I've had two female cats and they were kept inside until they were spayed. Yes, they drove me mad with wanting to go out but I didn't let them. I did not want them having kittens.
> 
> Jimmy also drove me mad wanting to go out when we got him, but he had to stay inside until he was used to being in a new home. We had to cover the cat flap over and our other cat was let in and out using the door.
> 
> Sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind.



Well, okay.

We fail as cat lovers, you win.


----------



## moose (Oct 24, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks to Epona's post earlier, I bought charlie a zoom groom. Was considering a Furminator, but read some dodgy reviews that suggested it cuts at the hair and if you're not careful they can get a bald spot... so I went for the cheaper, safer option.



Another thumbs (or claws) up for the zoom groom. I hadn't heard of them till last week at the vets, but Stan loves it. We can get away with furminating, too, but it doesn't get to the roots and remove loose skin etc like the zoom groom does.


----------



## Mation (Oct 24, 2013)

Geri said:


> I actually think that is grossly irresponsible of you, and I've never heard such a pathetic excuse as "seemed able to transport herself outdoors"


I think that's really harsh, given that there was a whole lot more in story's post than what you term 'an excuse', and given that it did turn out happily, which was also clear. Sometimes you just have to manage difficult circumstances and things you don't intend.

Meanwhile, a question: at what age can we expect Dylan to start bringing us live gifts? It's been a long time since I've had such a little bitty kitty


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2013)

It is not harsh considering that his cat escaped and got knocked up not once but *five times.*


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 24, 2013)

Bastard sodding Moz has slaughtered a pigeon on our doorstep, spraying blood and feathers up the door. His entire head is covered in congealing blood. This is by far the most bloodthirsty cat I've ever known, including the feral cat my parents adopted in Africa years back.

More at 11


----------



## Mation (Oct 24, 2013)

Geri said:


> It is not harsh considering that his cat escaped and got knocked up not once but *five times.*


Five happy times. I'm guessing that that was one of the important factors. Anyway... we disagree.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2013)

Meanwhile the rescue centres get fuller and fuller. Still, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2013)

moose said:


> Another thumbs (or claws) up for the zoom groom. I hadn't heard of them till last week at the vets, but Stan loves it. We can get away with furminating, too, but it doesn't get to the roots and remove loose skin etc like the zoom groom does.



It's an excellent little thing.

I spent about 10 minutes or so de-furring a particularly gross fleecy blanket that has been far too encrusted in fur to be able to wash, and stubbornly refuses to be vacuumed properly. It's now almost entirely clear of fur, and can finally be properly washed. 

I even wrote an amazon review for it. I never write amazon reviews (I'm a cynic). That's how much I like it.


----------



## story (Oct 24, 2013)

Geri

None of the kittens went to a rescue centre. They all went to good homes. We still hear news of most of them, and some of them live with friends, so I visit with them sometimes. Some of them went as a duo. They were all neutered by their new owners.

I have rescued cats many times, and always given them a good home. All the cats that have lived with me were neutered as early as possible. In this instance, the mother cat managed to escape before we could get her spayed. We really did try to keep her indoors but she did just manage to escape and disappeared into the dark. As soon as we could (the next day) we trapped her indoors again. We hoped/assumed she was not pregnant because she was so young, but she was pregnant. On balance, we decided not to get her spayed while she was pregnant. In our view, we knew we could home any kittens, and we felt it was wrong to abort a whole litter. You may feel that this was the wrong decision, Geri, but we didn't feel able to do that.

We spoke to the vet about how to ensure that she could be spayed before having another litter, and again we tried to keep her in. Another cat might have left it longer after having a litter before darting out to get knocked up again. I'll admit and accept that we were too relaxed about keeping all the doors and windows shut and all the other cats shut in and policing the activities of all the other adults in the house as they came and went for several months until all the kittens were weaned. We thought we'd managed it once and took her to the vet to be spayed, only to be told that she was pregnant.

This was the only cat who managed to escape and get pregnant. She wasn't wandering about freely at will. She had her litters in the bedroom, and we did keep the door closed, but the house was a very busy shared household, and it was not unusual for people to visit rooms, either to borrow stuff or to bring cups of tea, or whatever. Sometimes, unknown to me, the door would be opened and not closed, or opened and closed with her having escaped. And yes, I did reiterate to people the importance of keeping her in, and yes, I did leave a note on the door. And yes, we lived with some right idiots, some of whom were waifs and strays themselves in need of rescuing.

No other female cat ever got pregnant in our care. So far as I am aware, none of the male cats ever sired a litter either. I support the neutering of cats, for exactly the reasons that bother Geri . In this instance, we fucked up, not once but several times. We took responsibility for that and made sure all the kittens were well cared for, that they were all neutered and well-homed. As soon as we could, we had her spayed.

The mother, and the son who we kept, are well and thriving. I have had no kittens since. If I ever get new cats or kittens again, they will be rescue cats.

I'm really glad that we had the chance to witness this very good mother cat taking delight in her motherhood, and to see how she raised several litters of beautiful healthy sweet-natured kittens. We were / she was lucky: she never had any trouble birthing the kittens. The litters were small, once two kittens, three x three kittens, once it was four. All of them lived.

I'm glad to see the mother and son enjoying each other, and bickering sometimes. I like seeing the family traits showing through the two of them. I love seeing the two who went to Brighton, and seeing how similar they are to their mother, and yet how different they are too. I'm glad that the family in Brighton has two gorgeous cats, and their children feel a sense of having some connection to Brixton, where their parents met and fell in love, and where their beloved cats were born. I like that they feel connected to me and my cats because of them and their cats.

There are many reasons why I'm glad this happened. But I know it's not ideal, and I have no intention of letting it happen again.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 24, 2013)

Mation said:


> My snooze time was ruined this morning by Dylan sitting on my head and doing his thunder purr as close to my ear as possible


 

We get this from 2 of our 3 ... almost every morning! 

They were hassling us for morning snacks as is their usual mood. Well before 5:30 am!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2013)

I can feel a daily fail article about feckless feline single mothers coming on...



(eta @ story's kitteh, not WoW)


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 24, 2013)

Going to have to find out what the fuck a zoom groom is now .... could be a nice Xmas treat** for the kittehs? 

**That and lighting the open fire, we only do this at Christmas. Our warmth loving cats love it!


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks to Epona's post earlier, I bought charlie a zoom groom. Was considering a Furminator, but read some dodgy reviews that suggested it cuts at the hair and if you're not careful they can get a bald spot... so I went for the cheaper, safer option.
> 
> Now, for 13 years Charlie has hated being brushed. He would run away instantly. The past couple of days I've been slowly trying to get him used to it with his normal cat brush, while he sits curled up next to me. He's tolerated it, I suppose. Must be his age, he's mellowing. Well, the zoom groom came this morning, and he instantly started purring like a tractor as I used it on him and seemed very into it. And 3 minutes in I'd got an entire extra cat of fur on my lap XD What a great brush. Or, rubber pointy thing.



  Furminators are good on really thick-haired fluffy longhairs, but yeah you don't want to use them on shorthairs, ultra-shorthairs, or fine mediumhairs.  Or fine-haired longhairs where you will be showing them and want to display a full coat (when showing a cat, longhairs with very thin strands such as Persians are usually groomed with a fine-toothed metal comb and brushes are avoided, which is a lot more work but keeps their coat in best nick and at full length and volume for the show ring).  Furminator can on some fur types simply remove too much and I have heard of it leaving bald patches on cats with very short hair or with very fine hairs.  

Zoom groom is the dogs bollocks for hair ranges in the ultra/short/medium range, and as far as they are concerned it seems to mostly be accepted (once they are used to the brush) as a stroke with extra massage built in.


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Going to have to find out what the fuck a zoom groom is now .... could be a nice Xmas treat** for the kittehs?
> 
> **That and lighting the open fire, we only do this at Christmas. Our warmth loving cats love it!


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kong-CZG-Cat-Zoom-Groom/dp/B0002AR18M

Wide rubber brush with thick conical teeth, ideal for shorthair cats during moulting, all it does is remove loose hairs and give them a bit of a pleasant massage whilst you stroke them with it.  Most shorthair cats there's no need to groom them (it's not as if their fur is going to get matted up and be uncomfortable for them/cause sores if not attended to) but this is useful for those times of the year when they are moulting and can cut down on furballs (my Radar has a tendency to groom the others as well as himself and can end up with bad furball trouble if I don't remove loose hairs from them all before he decides to give them a bath with his tongue!) and fur getting all over the soft furnishings more than usual.  And my lot seem to enjoy it, but they are all very affectionate lap cats so will easily take to all sorts of things if it means they are getting attention!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

My old cats used to love my zoom groom. I can't find it though so will have to get a new one. What should I do with the long-haired one re brushing? I've never had a long-haired cat before


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2013)

All my cats seem to like the Furminator, which is good as it was not cheap. Surprisingly the one with the longest hair (our stray) seemed to have the least hair coming off with it, although that might be because I bought one specifically for short haired cats.

I am not sure if the hairballs are the problem though, in view of the test results.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 25, 2013)

Geri said:


> Meanwhile the rescue centres get fuller and fuller. Still, out of sight out of mind.



I had a mate who didn't believe in spaying his cat - he said it was important for her to have kittens . I told him something much along the same lines as you've just said. We got our cat after she'd been kicked out by her previous "owners" for being pregnant. Keeping her in until the kittens were weaned was a bloody nightmare but we got her "fixed" as soon as possible after that.


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's an excellent little thing.
> 
> I spent about 10 minutes or so de-furring a particularly gross fleecy blanket that has been far too encrusted in fur to be able to wash, and stubbornly refuses to be vacuumed properly. It's now almost entirely clear of fur, and can finally be properly washed.
> 
> I even wrote an amazon review for it. I never write amazon reviews (I'm a cynic). That's how much I like it.


Doesn't do anything for Ghengis- may be because his hair is long. And he chews it when we try and use it. Whereas the furminator is fab on him. Different strokes.... (Pun intended)


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

Blimey - they are expensive aren't they?


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Blimey - they are expensive aren't they?


Fiver on amazon...


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

Manter said:


> Fiver on amazon...


Furminators?


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2013)

I paid £15 for mine. I'm beginning to wish I had waited for the test results first, although I suppose it will come in useful for the future.


----------



## girasol (Oct 25, 2013)

Mation said:


> Meanwhile, a question: at what age can we expect Dylan to start bringing us live gifts? It's been a long time since I've had such a little bitty kitty



Aphex was killing this pigeon at 6 months old!    (I think it was 6 months, let me check)



Miss her so much!  Interestingly she only did that once, think it was too much work to try and eat it.  It was mice after that.

edit: so Aphex was born in March 2010, the date stamp on the video is September - so yeah, around 6 months.  She was a good hunter though, Rusty, on the other hand, stopped bringing stuff in after we told her off for bringing a live bird to our bedroom in the middle of the night causing untold terror.


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Furminators?


No, sorry, zoom grooms. Furminators seem to be between  £9 and £30! Can't figure out why the prices are so different


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2013)

Manter said:


> No, sorry, zoom grooms. Furminators seem to be between  £9 and £30! Can't figure out why the prices are so different


 
They seem to have different ones for dogs and cats, different sizes and long or short haired. Mine was "small cat, short hair" although when it came, it said long hair on it. 

Seems to work on both of the short haired cats though, less success with Fluffy (long haired stray that we are feeding).


----------



## Mation (Oct 25, 2013)

girasol said:


> Aphex was killing this pigeon at 6 months old!    (I think it was 6 months, let me check)


Hmm. Not far off then.






			
				girasol said:
			
		

> Miss her so much!  Interestingly she only did that once, think it was too much work to try and eat it.  It was mice after that.
> 
> edit: so Aphex was born in March 2010, the date stamp on the video is September - so yeah, around 6 months.  She was a good hunter though, Rusty, on the other hand, stopped bringing stuff in after we told her off for bringing a live bird to our bedroom in the middle of the night causing untold terror.


Yikes! There will be _none_ of that!

The video says it private, so I can't watch it (a technical, rather than a moral problem ).


----------



## girasol (Oct 25, 2013)

Mation said:


> Hmm. Not far off then.Yikes! There will be _none_ of that!
> 
> The video says it private, so I can't watch it (a technical, rather than a moral problem ).



It's not pleasant viewing, but I felt kinda proud of her!  Good hunting skillz.  I like to know my cats can survive on their own   I made it unlisted, so you should be able to see it...


fast forward a bit for carnage.  The first video was the unedited version...


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2013)

Just got back from the vets. Three injections, tablets and a £200 bill.


----------



## Mation (Oct 25, 2013)

girasol said:


> It's not pleasant viewing, but I felt kinda proud of her!  Good hunting skillz.  I like to know my cats can survive on their own   I made it unlisted, so you should be able to see it...
> 
> 
> fast forward a bit for carnage.  The first video was the unedited version...


Yuk!  But well done that Aphex, too


----------



## magneze (Oct 25, 2013)

I miss Aphex. Bet the pigeons don't though!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

This has been named Jungle Run by the foal


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2013)

girasol said:


> Aphex was killing this pigeon at 6 months old!    (I think it was 6 months, let me check)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Radar got his first mouse when he was about 4 months old - I was both proud and disgusted.  Not too disgusted though, the reason (one of many, including wanting a pet cat of course, but mousing was also a major consideration) I got my first cat was to deal with the mouse infestation, and he does his job well.

Edit to add: Forgot to say  that she's really beautiful - lovely glossy coat!


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2013)

In terms of daily news: Yesterday was laundry day and Sonic did his usual slight panic.  We've had problems in the past (what with being in an upstairs flat) with the outflow from the sink blocking, and the sink filling with water when we are running the washing machine.  This makes Sonic quite anxious, whenever we run the washing machine he is in fear of flooding, and although it's only ever been bad enough that the sink fills up a bit, I am sure he imagines that we are all going to be swept away on a large tide of water - quite an alarming prospect for a cat!  So for the entire time that the washing machine is running (about an hour on quickwash) he spends the time alternating between running into the kitchen to check the water level in the sink, and insisting on being cuddled for comfort - which means I can't do anything else whilst the laundry is in the machine, because I have to hold one of the cats pretty much the entire time it's running.  Silly bugger   It's not even as if he a nervous cat, he's fine with fireworks going off outside, it's just the washing machine that freaks him out!


----------



## pennimania (Oct 25, 2013)

My younger Siamese, Ned Smanks, has always been a big hunter, but just recently he has been killing and depositing huge, HUGE rats by our door.

I didn't even know we had rats (outside I mean )!


----------



## girasol (Oct 26, 2013)

Epona said:


> Edit to add: Forgot to say  that she's really beautiful - lovely glossy coat!



Thanks...  She's dead now, since Feb 2013  crossed one too many roads. An intrepid, wild cat she was, with a big territory!


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

girasol said:


> Thanks...  She's dead now, since Feb 2013  crossed one too many roads. An intrepid, wild cat she was, with a big territory!



I am so sorry I forgot that, I have great memory for some things but not for others so please forgive me.  You must miss her still, I know I miss all my animals that are no longer with me


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh and Sonic has always been keen on opening and closing doors himself - we had to retire the rubber wedge that we'd been using to keep the sitting room door open for years (upstairs flat, all the internal doors have closers of some description) because Sonic very quickly worked out how to use his strength to push the door over the wedge.  So we moved on to using a more solid doorstop (firstly a full DVD spindle with 100 disks on it, later a large block of quartz), but he's now worked out how to push that to one side before closing the door.  Of course once the door is closed, he wants it back open again, and wails pitifully (and loudly - he's an Oriental Shorthair, they are the same breed as Siamese just without the colourpoint markings and have the same loud voice and propensity towards vocal communication) until I go and open it again.  Then he shuts it again, and starts wailing for it to be open again.  Love him to bits, but... why does he do this?  I think the answer is likely 'because he can' 

Oh and he's now trying to eat my gas statement


----------



## pennimania (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, how well I know that loud, raucous Oriental voice 

About the door, try stretching something from handle to handle across the closer. A stuffed sock looped round works.

Then the door can't actually close shut and he won't be trapped on o e side.


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Oh, how well I know that loud, raucous Oriental voice
> 
> About the door, try stretching something from handle to handle across the closer. A stuffed sock looped round works.
> 
> Then the door can't actually close shut and he won't be trapped on o e side.



Good tip, thanks!

The effort he puts into doing something like that is both awe inspiring and exhausting to watch - whatever I put there to hold the door open he is utterly determined that he is going to move it and regain control of the door (or at least partial control), even now he knows how to do it it can take him a good 15 to 20 minutes of intense effort to achieve his aim.  Then afterwards, he wants to play fetch.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine like fetch too

There's no doubt that Siamese and orientals are far more determined than any  other type of cat, ime at least.

We have a door to the kitchen with glass panels in the top half. Cavendish will always nag to go to the living room so we open the door for her. But as its draughty (sp ) we shut it again.

In 5 minutes she will be back. If her command is not obeyed instantly she hooks her claws into the beading round the glass panel and hangs there yowling and grimacing furiously through the glass.

The wood is now seriously pitted from her claws


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2013)

Found a flea on Jimmy last night when I was Furminating him, so he has had his first ever dose of Stronghold. He was surprisingly calm about it actually, Geri gets in a right sulk when we do it to her!


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Mine like fetch too
> 
> There's no doubt that Siamese and orientals are far more determined than any  other type of cat, ime at least.



Definitely, they are a bit of a law unto themselves, and when they want something they will go all out to get it.  They are also massively affectionate, I have 2 Oris, Jakey loves everyone and thinks anyone who comes round to ours is there specifically to provide a new lap for him to sit on, Sonic is a 'one-person' cat and won't go to anyone else except me - he can manage a quick hello and head rub then runs back to my lap where he will stay, not very relaxed, until visitors have gone.  When I first visited his home when he was 6 or 7 weeks old (for a first visit, I didn't take him home until he'd been fully vaccinated at 13 weeks, in accordance with GCCF regulations), all the kittens were wrestling with each other on the floor at first, but once they'd finished he made a beeline for me, climbed up me, and went to sleep laying sprawled out along my arm.  That's why I decided to have him, he found it so easy to trust me enough to sleep on me, I knew he was the cat for me because of that.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 26, 2013)

Epona said:


> Definitely, they are a bit of a law unto themselves, and when they want something they will go all out to get it.  They are also massively affectionate, I have 2 Oris, Jakey loves everyone and thinks anyone who comes round to ours is there specifically to provide a new lap for him to sit on, Sonic is a 'one-person' cat and won't go to anyone else except me - he can manage a quick hello and head rub then runs back to my lap where he will stay, not very relaxed, until visitors have gone.  When I first visited his home when he was 6 or 7 weeks old (for a first visit, I didn't take him home until he'd been fully vaccinated at 13 weeks, in accordance with GCCF regulations), all the kittens were wrestling with each other on the floor at first, but once they'd finished he made a beeline for me, climbed up me, and went to sleep laying sprawled out along my arm.  That's why I decided to have him, he found it so easy to trust me enough to sleep on me, I knew he was the cat for me because of that.


That's exactly how it happened with Cavendish.

A horrid little gremlin with huge ears separated herself from the writhing pack and wobbled over on keggly legs and crawled into my lap.

Made my heart melt into drippy pieces. The most gentle and affectionate (and rude) cat I have ever had.


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

pennimania said:


> That's exactly how it happened with Cavendish.
> 
> A horrid little gremlin with huge ears separated herself from the writhing pack and wobbled over on keggly legs and crawled into my lap.
> 
> Made my heart melt into drippy pieces. The most gentle and affectionate (and rude) cat I have ever had.



Aww their ears are great though, I've always appreciated large ears on a cat.  Even my mad moggy Radar is half Cornish Rex and has utterly mahoosive ears (hence the name Radar, because they reminded me of radar dishes). Cornies have very upright ears compared to Oris who have their ears more out to the side, but they are still bloody massive ears.  When Radar was a kitten, people who saw him said he'd probably grow into his ears - I am happy to report that even now he is 7 they are still fucking massive


----------



## pennimania (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, you have to love the bat ears.

We call her the Batratmonkeycat


----------



## girasol (Oct 26, 2013)

Epona said:


> I am so sorry I forgot that, I have great memory for some things but not for others so please forgive me.  You must miss her still, I know I miss all my animals that are no longer with me



No worries!  Wouldn't expect people here to remember it   Lots of cats, lots of peeps!  Watching that video was nice, but a little sad, of course.


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Yes, you have to love the bat ears.
> 
> We call her the Batratmonkeycat



Do you mind me asking which breeder you got her from?  Both my Oris are Beaububbly cats (a small scale ethical breeder on the south coast), I could not have wished for a better breeder - very well socialised happy healthy cats full of personality, and plenty of support from the breeder through the years.  Not as extreme/modern looking as some, and Sonic is not show quality as he has a short lower jaw, but he was the odd one out and a couple of his littermates did well at shows and easily got their Championship certificates.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 26, 2013)

Beechbank Siamese in Cullen, Morayshire.

You could not meet a nicer pair of people than the guys who bred her, but unfortunately they have now stopped breeding cats to concentrate on their spaniels. They really care about their animals and only have a few at any one time.


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Beechbank Siamese in Cullen, Morayshire.
> 
> You could not meet a nicer pair of people than the guys who bred her, but unfortunately they have now stopped breeding cats to concentrate on their spaniels. They really care about their animals and only have a few at any one time.


Only having a few at a time is a good thing, the breeder I went to only bred her couple of queens once a year for a couple of years then retired them early (ie. spayed and kept as pets), I got Jakey from her after he'd sired a couple of litters but she couldn't keep a stud long term and he didn't get along with the females afterwards, so I took him as a pet when he was neutered (and we adore him, he's the most easygoing cat ever, and he gets along with my other neutered males fine), and we keep in touch regularly.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 26, 2013)

Epona said:


> Only having a few at a time is a good thing, the breeder I went to only bred her couple of queens once a year for a couple of years then retired them early (ie. spayed and kept as pets), I got Jakey from her after he'd sired a couple of litters but she couldn't keep a stud long term and he didn't get along with the females afterwards, so I took him as a pet when he was neutered (and we adore him, he's the most easygoing cat ever, and he gets along with my other neutered males fine), and we keep in touch regularly.


The mark of a decent breeder is if they have a spayed cat or two around, not just use them as breeding machines.

They had a diva cat like mine that did the hanging off doors thing


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

pennimania said:


> The mark of a decent breeder is if they have a spayed cat or two around, not just use them as breeding machines.
> 
> They had a diva cat like mine that did the hanging off doors thing



First cats I met when I went to visit Sonic's breeder were an elderly Siamese and a slightly less elderly tabby Oriental, who had only ever been pets, never bred from.  The next cat I met was a 5 year old female pet who had been retired from breeding after a couple of litters.  Then the kittens from the current litter realised there were visitors and took a break from their wrestling to investigate us.  Then we met the mother of the kittens, who looked thoroughly hacked off with all the nonsense from her rambunctious offspring as they tend to do when their kittens start to become more independent (stop. trying. to. catch. my. tail), but in good health and in good spirits.  2 other retired females enjoying their prime as neutered pets also - Sonic's grandmother, and his great aunt.  We also met the other currently active queen, who was a little shy, probably because she was in the early stages of pregnancy - she gave birth to Jakes the day after we picked up Sonic to take him home.  Hers was a difficult birth though, she had to have a c-section and was spayed at the same time due to complications, but she is having a good life as a pet cat right now.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

Kittens weed on my bed this morning so they're banned from the bedroom now


----------



## Shirl (Oct 26, 2013)

Fat Vincent has flees


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Kittens weed on my bed this morning so they're banned from the bedroom now


They'll get better. Ghengis has a full litter tray the other day (ie had used both once- he's very fastidious) and meowed at me till I fixed it.

Just need to clarify delay was due to breastfeeding not kitty neglect


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 26, 2013)

Our little terror (now about 12 / 13 as she's a rescue we don't know exactly) lives indoors because of a sensitive gut (and the nearby road is dangerous) and doesn't like dogs. Ben is the third dog since Hilli arrived home all those years ago. This morning Ben followed me and morning cuppas into our bedroom. Hilli was already there, and took exception to him, cue one dog yelping and a very pleased cat, having proved her dominance (again) I don't think she _actually_ perforated him.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> They'll get better. Ghengis has a full litter tray the other day (ie had used both once- he's very fastidious) and meowed at me till I fixed it.
> 
> Just need to clarify delay was due to breastfeeding not kitty neglect


I hope so. They were banned from bedrooms for weeks after shitting and pissing all over the foal's bed. Then I let them in for one day and they pissed on it. I really, really hate cats pissing on beds. My duvet costs a fucking fortune to dry clean


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I hope so. They were banned from bedrooms for weeks after shitting and pissing all over the foal's bed. Then I let them in for one day and they pissed on it. I really, really hate cats pissing on beds. My duvet costs a fucking fortune to dry clean


I would guess the bed now smells of them and so they keep returning. You need to clean it with something with no ammonia in it, apparently. The other thing, I think, is anxiety- it's about it smelling of you but you not being there. Do they do it when you're out? Will ask my vet friend how she recommends dealing with it


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> I would guess the bed now smells of them and so they keep returning. You need to clean it with something with no ammonia in it, apparently. The other thing, I think, is anxiety- it's about it smelling of you but you not being there. Do they do it when you're out? Will ask my vet friend how she recommends dealing with it


This is a different bed! They pissed on the foal's bed twice the other week and then mine today. I let them out of their room last night for the first time (because I couldn't find them) and then had to shut them out of the bedroom at some point in the night because they were jumping on my head. I let them back in at 8am, fed them, had a shower, went up to get dressed and they'd weed on the bed


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> This is a different bed! They pissed on the foal's bed twice the other week and then mine today. I let them out of their room last night for the first time (because I couldn't find them) and then had to shut them out of the bedroom at some point in the night because they were jumping on my head. I let them back in at 8am, fed them, had a shower, went up to get dressed and they'd weed on the bed


Hmmm. May be better after they've been snipped if it's a territory thing? Will ask the vet


----------



## innit (Oct 26, 2013)

Apparently they sometimes find it hard to share litter trays and can then use the humans' beds because they smell like very safe places.

A girl I used to work with had two cats, male littermates, who had to have three litter trays - one each and a neutral one.


----------



## innit (Oct 26, 2013)

We've been lucky with ours on the toilet stuff (they wreck sleep like champions though), but maybe territory is less of an issue for a male and a female than for two males.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

innit said:


> Apparently they sometimes find it hard to share litter trays and can then use the humans' beds because they smell like very safe places.
> 
> A girl I used to work with had two cats, male littermates, who had to have three litter trays - one each and a neutral one.


Interesting. I have more litter trays (well they're outside so I might not after tomorrow ) but perhaps I should reinstate a 3rd one?


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Interesting. I have more litter trays (well they're outside so I might not after tomorrow ) but perhaps I should reinstate a 3rd one?


How many cats do you have?  You should by a general rule have more litter trays than cats (1 for each cat plus 1, for indoor cats) but it can still sometimes get messy, my Jakes loves our bedroom but if he thinks the bedroom litter tray is a bit messy (ie it's been used once since being cleaned), he will piss on the bed with absolutely no hesitation - that litter tray has to be utterly spotless at all times!

It's also completely correct what innit said - if a cat has territorial worries and is anxious, then cats that come indoors tend to see the bedroom as their safe place (in their mind, it's the safest place, because their humans feel safe enough to sleep there), and may piss in there rather than put themselves in a vulnerable position outside of what they view as their core territory.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 27, 2013)

The cat that was going to move in with me for 6 months died on Thursday night


----------



## Shirl (Oct 27, 2013)

Fat Vincent has a litter tray because we don't have anywhere that we could fit a cat flap. He hasn't used his tray for weeks though as he manages to hold himself until he's let out.
I used to have a female cat that would pee and poo on our bed at every opportunity, 3 times in one night once


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2013)

miss direct said:


> The cat that was going to move in with me for 6 months died on Thursday night



Aww, sorry to hear that miss direct.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

miss direct said:


> The cat that was going to move in with me for 6 months died on Thursday night



Oh no, how sad. : ( 

One of my cats has died too. : ( 

My husband found her by the back door on Saturday morning.

It's a bit weird really as when she was knocked over she took herself off for a couple of days so I thought she'd do that if she was ill.

She's only 8 but she was never the same after she was hit by a car. They said she didn't have any serious injuries just massive bruising but she's been wonky since then.

She also took quite a lot of shit from the dogs, they chased her around a lot.
We were laughing like drains the other night as she fell off the back of the sofa onto a pile of cushions (twice) but maybe she was a bit confused and we didn't realise. 

There were no obvious marks on her and apart from being a bit sneezy (we were told this was allergies) she seemed fine.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Oh no, how sad. : (
> 
> One of my cats has died too. : (
> 
> ...



Oh I'm so sorry sparklefish


----------



## Geri (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh, sorry to hear this. At least it sounds as if it was fairly quick and she wasn't suffering.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

Epona said:


> Oh I'm so sorry sparklefish



Thank you. I'm fine, obviously sad but also feel a bit guilty. I've thought about rehoming her a few times as she was quite needy and I think she was pushed out by the dogs. Maybe I should have but my husband was horrified when I suggested it. 

She stood her ground and Albert has had some fine scratches on the nose from her but all she wanted was a quiet life with lots of fuss from Mr s.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Thank you. I'm fine, obviously sad but also feel a bit guilty. I've thought about rehoming her a few times as she was quite needy and I think she was pushed out by the dogs. Maybe I should have but my husband was horrified when I suggested it.
> 
> She stood her ground and Albert has had some fine scratches on the nose from her but all she wanted was a quiet life with lots of fuss from Mr s.



Oi, don't feel guilty!  I am sure she had a good life, probably better than most.  If she particularly loved mr sparklefish, then it would have been hard on both of them to rehome her.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

Epona said:


> Oi, don't feel guilty!  I am sure she had a good life, probably better than most.  If she particularly loved mr sparklefish, then it would have been hard on both of them to rehome her.



She did, it was ridiculous. : D 

Cheers Epona and Geri.


----------



## Manter (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry sparklefish, that's sad


----------



## Mation (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, that's very sad, sparklefish


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2013)

(((miss direct )))

(((sparklefish )))


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, sparklefish.

My cat Dylan is overgrooming again and is going bald on his back legs and near his tail.  He's been de-flead, and I've started giving him Zylkene again, which seemed to work last time.   Not sure if there's anything else I can do.  My Taking him to the vet was an expensive waste of time when he was doing it this time last year.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your kitty sparklefish, as others have said it sounds they had a good life, and at least it doesn't sound like a long period of feeling poorly beforehand. Even though it's young, potentially a better way to go. But it bloody sucks, losing a loved cat. Also sorry to hear about your kitty experience miss direct


----------



## pennimania (Oct 27, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Sorry to hear that, sparklefish.
> 
> My cat Dylan is overgrooming again and is going bald on his back legs and near his tail.  He's been de-flead, and I've started giving him Zylkene again, which seemed to work last time.   Not sure if there's anything else I can do.  My Taking him to the vet was an expensive waste of time when he was doing it this time last year.


Get one of those inflatable Comficollars.

He won't like it, but it will break the cycle of itch,scratch, itch, scratch. And his hair will grow back quite quickly.

I had a cat that scratched manically and I had to subject her to it periodically. They're useful to have around anyway in case a pet ever has surgery or a wound they won't leave alone.

Sorry about your cat sparklefish


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 27, 2013)

Whilst she won't thank me for it, I am considering now locking Trillian in until the storm has passed, or at least from dusk tonight. Currently she's fast asleep and curled up on her cushion in the warm, but the minute she can't go outside, you know she'll want to. Most likely just to come back in again


----------



## Geri (Oct 27, 2013)

Gericat has not thrown up since her visit to the vets, and we are managing to get her to take the medication. She is also eating loads. At this rate there is a chance she might put on some weight


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Get one of those inflatable Comficollars.
> 
> He won't like it, but it will break the cycle of itch,scratch, itch, scratch. And his hair will grow back quite quickly.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that, Penni.   Will investigate.  My cat is going to hate me though, isn't he?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2013)

pennimania What size did you get for your cat?  The website says extra-small for cats but in one of the comments a woman says she gets the small for her cat as with the extra-small she can still reach her back legs.


----------



## Manter (Oct 27, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Whilst she won't thank me for it, I am considering now locking Trillian in until the storm has passed, or at least from dusk tonight. Currently she's fast asleep and curled up on her cushion in the warm, but the minute she can't go outside, you know she'll want to. Most likely just to come back in again


Ghengis didn't like the strong winds last night- in fact he crawled under the duvet and spent the night asleep along my spine!


----------



## pennimania (Oct 27, 2013)

It was the extra small but she was quite a petite movie 

Moggie! Damn this iPad


----------



## Manter (Oct 27, 2013)

trashpony vet says:
- get them snipped in case it's territory/aggression linked
- make sure there are enough litter trays- one per cat plus spare. And clean them lots as some cats won't use dirty trays
- clean everywhere they have messed thoroughly with ammonia free cleaners to break the association of the place with wee
- get something like feliway plug ins to help them feel more secure 
- ask your vet to check them for any issues when you next go and ask for advice on how to stop it based on your circumstances- size of house, when they go out, food etc


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

Manter said:


> trashpony vet says:
> - get them snipped in case it's territory/aggression linked
> - make sure there are enough litter trays- one per cat plus spare. And clean them lots as some cats won't use dirty trays
> - clean everywhere they have messed thoroughly with ammonia free cleaners to break the association of the place with wee
> ...


Thanks very much, that's very helpful.

They used to have 3 trays but never used one of them so I got rid of it but I can reinstate no problem. They don't go out yet (getting the snip tomorrow) but I'd imagine living in a house with the foal is fairly stressful  I suspect things will improve a lot once they're out and about. They weed twice on the foal's bed and now once on mine. I don't really blame them for the first wee/poo armageddon - they couldn't find their way back downstairs again basically so it was my fault entirely. It's interesting about the people/smell issues - I accidentally shut them in the spare room last week and there was no weeing on the bed in there.

Ooh I'd better get them to eat something as they're NBM from 8pm! Although if I manage to get them there given the storm that's forecast is anyone's guess. I had to swerve around a massive fallen branch last time I went there and it wasn't even very windy


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

This is Wally, he is awesome 

That is all.


----------



## CRI (Oct 27, 2013)

Few snaps of the Dogcat on her long weekend by Loch Earn.  She was in good spirits, despite the foul weather.


----------



## CRI (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the poorly cats, and those that have gone to the rainbow bridge, and good luck to trashpony s tabbies for their surgery tomorrow. (It will be as stressful for you as for them nearly!)


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

Does Breeze mind being on the lead, CRI ? Will she walk with you? 

Awesome pics  The meepy pigz on the other thread look like they had a cool adventure!


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

CRI said:


> Few snaps of the Dogcat on her long weekend by Loch Earn.  She was in good spirits, despite the foul weather.



I love that Breeze went on holibobs with you! 
: D


----------



## CRI (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Does Breeze mind being on the lead, CRI ? Will she walk with you?
> 
> Awesome pics  The meepy pigz on the other thread look like they had a cool adventure!


Pigs had an ace time.  They always do!

She doesn't walk to heel, but she's happy enough with the harness and lead on.  It's more you follow HER lead than she goes where you want most of the time.  Thankfully, she doesn't just hunker down and go "nope" at least.


----------



## CRI (Oct 27, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I love that Breeze went on holibobs with you!
> : D


Yes - it was great! Have taken pigs many times, but this was the first with Breeze.  It was a pretty large self-catering flat in a very pet friendly hotel (mostly dogs, but didn't hesitate when I asked about cats and cavies,) and she settled in immediately without a minute's hesitation.  Now looking for other pet-friendly self-catering places within a couple hours drive of Edinburgh for future trips.  Suggestions welcome!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

Why is she on a lead CRI? Sorry if that's an ignorant question, I've just never seen a cat on a lead before

ETA: so you can take her on holiday?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

CRI said:


> Pigs had an ace time.  They always do!
> 
> She doesn't walk to heel, but she's happy enough with the harness and lead on.  It's more you follow HER lead than she goes where you want most of the time.  Thankfully, she doesn't just hunker down and go "nope" at least.


Awesome  I had imagined walking a cat on a lead to be in the same league as herding cats with an airhorn 

She is a lovely cat.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

We've never taken our cats away and the one time we've stayed away with Albert it was a bloody disaster.

We were picking up our OES from Cornwall and decided to drive down and stay in a b&b.

We didn't take his crate which was a big mistake. I just thought he'd love sleeping on our bed as he's not allowed. He was so freaked out, he paced and whined all night. He ended up falling asleep with my husband almost smothering him to calm him and mute his wailing. : D 

I got 2 hours sleep and was running on adrenaline and shit coffee to drive home the next day. Little shit.


----------



## Manter (Oct 27, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Why is she on a lead CRI? Sorry if that's an ignorant question, I've just never seen a cat on a lead before
> 
> ETA: so you can take her on holiday?


Idiot cat goes on a lead outside. We can 't afford for him to run off as he is too trusting and could easily get hurt, but it doesn't seem fair to shut him inside if we are outside, so a lead it is. Pretty common for pedigrees apparently


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

One of my friends takes her cat on holiday with her when she goes to self-catering places. I'm just never sure how that works


----------



## CRI (Oct 27, 2013)

I think we just struck it damned lucky with Breeze!  She's let out on her own - very busy road at the back, had never been out before and not letting her "loose" was a condition of adopting her (as per what Manter said above.)  But, she goes out in the garden on the lead most days, sometimes a wee walk down the road (but she hates car sounds, so that doesn't always go well.)  This is the lady that makes her jackets http://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/ and she's got a video on there on getting your cat to walk on a lead.  I'm just glad she's okay about it, and about cars.  Herbie got so distressed in the car, wailing and then hiding for hours when you got back, which was distressing to see.

I read somewhere that dogs connect with "their people," so tend to be happy wherever they are, so long as members of their "pack" are with them.  Cats connect with "their place," so are less fussed who's about as they are about being in familiar territory (so often stressed when in a strange place, even if they are with their "people.")  Maine Coons sort of don't go by the rules, but even we were pretty surprised how content she is in strange environments.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 27, 2013)

trashpony said:


> One of my friends takes her cat on holiday with her when she goes to self-catering places. I'm just never sure how that works



It wouldn't work for our cat at all.  When we moved in she spent over a month sitting at the top of the stairs, only coming down to eat, shit and maybe sit with us for five minutes because she was absolutely terrified. 

I guess some cats are more easy going though.  Or maybe her cat hates it and she just does it anyway.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> It wouldn't work for our cat at all.  When we moved in she spent over a month sitting at the top of the stairs, only coming down to eat, shit and maybe sit with us for five minutes because she was absolutely terrified.
> 
> I guess some cats are more easy going though.  Or maybe her cat hates it and she just does it anyway.


Her last cat was some kind of weird Russian blue type thing (she found her in a bin) and they were utterly devoted to one another. So Bean and her went everywhere and it made sense. The replacement cat is a B&W moggie who I'm not sure copes with the holiday home like B did. I've always thought mine would do a runner!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, I put some flea treatment on Rambo last week and today she is covered in flea shit. So I had a look and I saw one of the bastards running on her back. I tried to find it again, but couldn't, and now Rambo is agitated and won't let me near her without biting.

Is it normal to treat a cat then have adult fleas a week later? I think the stuff I got must have been shite. Any recommendations?


----------



## CRI (Oct 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Well, I put some flea treatment on Rambo last week and today she is covered in flea shit. So I had a look and I saw one of the bastards running on her back. I tried to find it again, but couldn't, and now Rambo is agitated and won't let me near her without biting.
> 
> Is it normal to treat a cat then have adult fleas a week later? I think the stuff I got must have been shite. Any recommendations?


Herbie (RIP) got fleas the autumn after we moved to this flat, so had to do the total flea clear out and spray thing and put Frontline on him every month after that.  Didn't notice any reinfestations thankfully (but later found an unused can of flea spray for the house right at the back of the undersink cupboard, prescribed for the previous cat that lived here - which explains where Herbs got them.)

I've started Frontlining Breeze monthly, but I've read it doesn't always work, so be grateful for advice, alternatives, etc. as well.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 27, 2013)

Very sorry to read about your poor cat, sparklefish ... always sad to read or hear about  a late cat ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 27, 2013)

Epona -- earlier up you mentioned the need for a litter tray each for your cats if you have more than one. That puzzled me -- we have three cats but only one (frequently cleaned/refilled) tray in the kitchen and we're not really aware of any problem (I'll ask festivaldeb her thoughts on this though).

Maybe matters are different if they have easy access to the back garden, as ours do?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 27, 2013)

trashpony said:


> One of my friends takes her cat on holiday with her when she goes to self-catering places. I'm just never sure how that works


When I was young we used to go on Haven holidays in a chalet and always took the dog and cats. I never remember any issues. The first thing to be unpacked would be the litter tray, show them where it was and it was all fine. They would spend the whole week trying out each of the beds. Would just have to be careful going in and out to make sure they didn't escape.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Epona -- earlier up you mentioned the need for a litter tray each for your cats if you have more than one. That puzzled me -- we have three cats but only one (frequently cleaned/refilled) tray in the kitchen and we're not really aware of any problem (I'll ask festivaldeb her thoughts on this though).
> 
> Maybe matters are different if they have easy access to the back garden, as ours do?



Yeah - I'm talking about indoor cats!  Those that go out have the whole world to use as a loo, no need to provide as many indoor toilets for them


----------



## Manter (Oct 27, 2013)

trashpony said:


> One of my friends takes her cat on holiday with her when she goes to self-catering places. I'm just never sure how that works


Idiot cat loves us in a way most cats don't love their owners (it's a breed characteristic) but we could never take him away as he gets incredibly upset in cars. To the extent we walk him to the vets now- well, the Northerner does, I can't carry his carrier that far, he's huge- to avoid having him in the car for 5 minutes.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Is it normal to treat a cat then have adult fleas a week later? I think the stuff I got must have been shite. Any recommendations?



Advocate. I think you have to get it through the vet and it ain't cheap, but it works.

Apparently fleas are becoming resistant to Frontline


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2013)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat loves us in a way most cats don't love their owners (it's a breed characteristic) but we could never take him away as he gets incredibly upset in cars. To the extent we walk him to the vets now- well, the Northerner does, I can't carry his carrier that far, he's huge- to avoid having him in the car for 5 minutes.



Same here, one of my cats (Sonic, who is an Oriental Shorthair) ADORES me and I am sure would be happy if he were glued to me, he follows me if I just leave the room for a few minutes, and whines from the other side of the door when I am on the loo.

He's not great in a carrier though, he really doesn't enjoy travel.  If I go away I have someone stay here and look after him whilst he sulks and mopes 

Radar LOVES travel mind you, he is really happy to get in the carrier and be taken on the bus, and really enjoys being admired by random passengers.  Jakey hates being in the carrier so much that I fear he's going to do himself an injury.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 27, 2013)

my dad came to visit today and brought my cat an advent calendar for cats  Couldn't help feeling a bit (a lot!) disappointed there was no advent calendar for me, just the cat!


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2013)

CRI said:


> I think we just struck it damned lucky with Breeze!  She's let out on her own - very busy road at the back, had never been out before and not letting her "loose" was a condition of adopting her (as per what Manter said above.)  But, she goes out in the garden on the lead most days, sometimes a wee walk down the road (but she hates car sounds, so that doesn't always go well.)  This is the lady that makes her jackets http://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/ and she's got a video on there on getting your cat to walk on a lead.  I'm just glad she's okay about it, and about cars.  Herbie got so distressed in the car, wailing and then hiding for hours when you got back, which was distressing to see.
> 
> I read somewhere that dogs connect with "their people," so tend to be happy wherever they are, so long as members of their "pack" are with them.  Cats connect with "their place," so are less fussed who's about as they are about being in familiar territory (so often stressed when in a strange place, even if they are with their "people.")  Maine Coons sort of don't go by the rules, but even we were pretty surprised how content she is in strange environments.



I've thought about trying Jakey with a harness (he's the one that really hates the carrier), but he is prone to going completely floppy as a form of resistance, so I think it may not go that well!


----------



## Manter (Oct 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Well, I put some flea treatment on Rambo last week and today she is covered in flea shit. So I had a look and I saw one of the bastards running on her back. I tried to find it again, but couldn't, and now Rambo is agitated and won't let me near her without biting.
> 
> Is it normal to treat a cat then have adult fleas a week later? I think the stuff I got must have been shite. Any recommendations?


E had ours injected with a combo flea/worm thing last time we took him to the vet as he had been frolicking with a flea infested ginger tom. But no idea what it was...


Epona said:


> Same here, one of my cats (Sonic, who is an Oriental Shorthair) ADORES me and I am sure would be happy if he were glued to me, he follows me if I just leave the room for a few minutes, and whines from the other side of the door when I am on the loo.
> 
> He's not great in a carrier though, he really doesn't enjoy travel.  If I go away I have someone stay here and look after him whilst he sulks and mopes
> 
> Radar LOVES travel mind you, he is really happy to get in the carrier and be taken on the bus, and really enjoys being admired by random passengers.  Jakey hates being in the carrier so much that I fear he's going to do himself an injury.


last time we went away a friend of mine Ghengis loves came to stay and look after him. And he still threw himself at us when we got back. Next time will be a cat sitter visiting and I suspect it won't go well...


----------



## Geri (Oct 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Well, I put some flea treatment on Rambo last week and today she is covered in flea shit. So I had a look and I saw one of the bastards running on her back. I tried to find it again, but couldn't, and now Rambo is agitated and won't let me near her without biting.
> 
> Is it normal to treat a cat then have adult fleas a week later? I think the stuff I got must have been shite. Any recommendations?


 
Advocate or Stronghold is best. I think they are actually the same but I could be wrong.

Never ever ever use anything by Bob Martin.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2013)

Geri said:


> Advocate or Stronghold is best. I think they are actually the same but I could be wrong.
> 
> Never ever ever use anything by Bob Martin.



Excellent advice from Geri.  I'd go a step further and say never use anything that isn't Advocate or Stronghold, at best cheap flea treatments can be ineffective, at worst they can be toxic.  And never use a flea collar, all it does it give your cat a constant dose of insecticide through the skin.

Frontline used to be good, but fleas are now resistant to it, Stronghold spot on will effectively and safely treat for fleas and worms.

(If anyone noticed that I edited this post hours later, it's just because I noticed I left a g out of the middle of the word Stronghold, I haven't changed any of the rest of my post, just put that g where it supposed to be.  I seriously need a new keyboard, some of the keys on this one stick a bit).


----------



## CRI (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd read somewhere that the stuff from Bob Martin was dangerous (can't remember why.)  The vet used Frontline when we took Breeze in for her jabs in September.  Had a full pack still in date from Herbie, so I used that the other week.  Are Advocate and Stronghold prescription only, or can you get those online somewhere (I'm being lazy by not googling, I know.)

Couple snaps of Breeze with her new toy on Friday.  Mugged me for it as soon as I pulled it out of the bag and hardly gave me a chance to take it off the display card!  













And good luck trashpony for the boys' ops today.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2013)

I love the photos of Breeze on her holibobs!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

Kittens are home. They weren't keen on the 'light meal' idea I was told to feed them and hounded me relentlessly until I gave them more to eat, then chased one another around like loons. They've both been to the loo and seem right as rain, apart from being really very cross with me. 

The vet said she had to separate them before the op as Bubbles kept trying to fuck Loki and he didn't like it


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Kittens are home. They weren't keen on the 'light meal' idea I was told to feed them and hounded me relentlessly until I gave them more to eat, then chased one another around like loons. They've both been to the loo and seem right as rain, apart from being really very cross with me.
> 
> The vet said she had to separate them before the op as Bubbles kept trying to fuck Loki and he didn't like it


That may not stop after the op, my dear departed Wilbur kept on humping cushions, peoples arms, peoples legs and his step brother Archie after getting the chop


----------



## innit (Oct 28, 2013)

Ours has pervy tendencies towards my blanket, though happily not towards his sister any more.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> That may not stop after the op, my dear departed Wilbur kept on humping cushions, peoples arms, peoples legs and his step brother Archie after getting the chop





innit said:


> Ours has pervy tendencies towards my blanket, though happily not towards his sister any more.



Bubbles is humping Loki as I write ...


----------



## Manter (Oct 28, 2013)

Ghengis rarely humps things anymore, and when he does they are usually items of the Northerner's clothing, so I let him get on with it


----------



## innit (Oct 28, 2013)

Little weirdos making a bed out of a stolen towel instead of sleeping in their own basket 

They both have such mahoosive ears, I think their dad must have been part siamese. Their mum was small and fluffy, with regular cat-size ears.


----------



## izz (Oct 28, 2013)

fucthest8 said:


> Advocate. I think you have to get it through the vet and it ain't cheap, but it works.
> 
> Apparently fleas are becoming resistant to Frontline


 
this, definitely


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 28, 2013)

Charlie never lost his blanket-shagging libido, even some 13 years after getting the snip. He leaves a tiny little wet patch and then goes to give his little lipstick a thorough wash... making all sorts of odd noises while he does.


----------



## innit (Oct 28, 2013)

There is some lipstick washing that goes on - it hadn't occurred to me that there might be a wet patch


----------



## innit (Oct 28, 2013)

It's a bit fucked up really - he doesn't hump the blanket, he just kneads it very assiduously and pretends to suckle it, then goes off to lick his bits. If he was a person he'd probably be into dressing up in nappies.


----------



## Geri (Oct 28, 2013)

CRI said:


> I'd read somewhere that the stuff from Bob Martin was dangerous (can't remember why.)  The vet used Frontline when we took Breeze in for her jabs in September.  Had a full pack still in date from Herbie, so I used that the other week.  Are Advocate and Stronghold prescription only, or can you get those online somewhere (I'm being lazy by not googling, I know.)


 
If you Google reviews of the Bob Martin spot on flea treatment you will find loads of horrific stories.

I think Avocate and Stronghold are prescription only.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 28, 2013)

I have to 'hide' my cat on Thursday. Someone from the letting agency is coming round to inspect my reports of the poor condition of the flat. I'm not meant to have a cat  I hope it doesn't rain on Thursday. My poor cat is going to be locked out of the house. Will have to get her some treats to make up for it.


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 28, 2013)

Higgins was begging and begging for chicken this evening. And though I told Mr Me he shouldn't get any, was slipped a bit when they didn't think I was watching. He got a lemony bit and is now sticking his tongue out in disgust


----------



## Mation (Oct 30, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Charlie never lost his blanket-shagging libido, even some 13 years after getting the snip. He leaves a tiny little wet patch and then goes to give his little lipstick a thorough wash... making all sorts of odd noises while he does.


Bobby does that, but I really draw the line at him trying to do it when the duvet is on top of me. I had to pull him off the other day (  ) and he was very cross and tried to bite me.

Meanwhile Dylan is sneakily munching on my hair. I keep catching him chomping the end off one or other of my locks, when I think he's just come up for a cute cuddle


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2013)

There's not really enough room for both of them on one lap any more but they don't care





Loki is keen on Autumnwatch


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2013)

trashpony said:


> There's not really enough room for both of them on one lap any more but they don't care



you should have got








ETA - the mega-mogs I lived with didn't often try to do the same lap at the same time, tended only to be after I'd been away for a few days, and they would spend a while sulking, then both want to be lap-cats...


----------



## innit (Oct 31, 2013)

Knocked a vase off the mantelpiece and must know it was bad because he is squatting in the hall in disgrace.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 31, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Loki is keen on Autumnwatch



Aw, Trillian loves nature programmes too - particularly the little fluffy rodents. 

I am trying to persuade Crispy to let me get a little ginger kitten and call it Arthur. I'm not having massive success atm.


----------



## girasol (Oct 31, 2013)

no news really, just cuteness 

Rusty admiring plastering work on new bathroom



P1220264 by Plasmatika, on Flickr

Rusty interfering with my work (yay!) - she sat on the keyboard earlier



P1220229 by Plasmatika, on Flickr


----------



## TopCat (Oct 31, 2013)

I am wary of little Dylan reaching sexual maturity and trying to fuck the older Bobby Cat.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 31, 2013)

My inherited cat Gypsy is about 21-22 years young and won't stop miaowing in a loud grating way. I papped her outside yesterday but then brought her noisy annoying self back in cos I thought the neighbours would be thinking she was being mistreated where she most certainly is not (bought her a cat advent calender yesterday!).


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 31, 2013)

I cannot put a blanket on me anymore without a little set of claws pawing at it, and a little face trying to shuffle under it. She won't stop until I lift it up and allow her get under it either, where she settles. She is evidently a burrowing cat.


----------



## veracity (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't got any cat/kitten news, as I don't have a cat; but I keep stalking this thread even so.. I think I want a cat!


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 31, 2013)

veracity said:


> I haven't got any cat/kitten news, as I don't have a cat; but I keep stalking this thread even so.. I think I want a cat!



Hooray! our kitty overlords will be pleased


----------



## CRI (Oct 31, 2013)

Breeze - getting progressively pissed off the other night as I was testing out (not very successfully) a flash diffuser on her.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 31, 2013)

She's still gorgeous, even when she's pissed off .


----------



## fredfelt (Nov 1, 2013)

Luke watched a woodlouse walk across the carpet.  When it got too close Luke got out of it's way.  FFS.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2013)

CRI said:


> View attachment 42796 View attachment 42797
> Breeze - getting progressively pissed off the other night as I was testing out (not very successfully) a flash diffuser on her.



Very few cats seem to do 'pussed off' quite as well as Breeze...



moonsi til said:


> My inherited cat Gypsy is about 21-22 years young and won't stop miaowing in a loud grating way.



Srsly, has she had a check-up recently?  If cats start meowing lots, it can be the sign of a health problem that she's trying to tell you about...

and  at senior kittehs.  My neighbours here had a 25 year old when she died a year or two back, and another who'd not long turned 21 when she had a heart attack while she was out chasing leaves (the latter was also local chief cat - she was a tiny long haired tortie (more fluff than cat) but would escort dogs off the premises if anyone walked them along the path at the end of our garden...


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Sorry to hear that, sparklefish.
> 
> My cat Dylan is overgrooming again and is going bald on his back legs and near his tail.  He's been de-flead, and I've started giving him Zylkene again, which seemed to work last time.   Not sure if there's anything else I can do.  My Taking him to the vet was an expensive waste of time when he was doing it this time last year.



I feel for the poor lad, and for you, it can be frustrating when they are doing that and you're just trying to find some way to help them.  Radar overgrooms although not quite that badly, he has a lot of skin issues including (but not limited to  ) feline acne, eosinophilic granuloma (which sounds more frightening than it is, in cats it can be caused by allergies), flea bite dermatis, and eczema (probably) due to wheat and some tree pollens. Unfortunately after a particularly nasty bout of skin allergy when he was younger where he came out in a rash and started pulling at his fur because of the itching (which was sorted by steroids, but obviously the treatment took a few days) he has systematically overgroomed out of habit ever since and makes his back legs and lower abdomen a bit bald.

If it's seasonal and occurs in late summer/early autumn *every year*, that suggests that an allergy involving something that he is exposed to seasonally, such as certain late-season pollens, or mould spores or a particular type of insect active at this time could be to blame.  Allergy tests for cats aren't reliable, and not much is known about cat allergies, so there's not much use demanding that your vet finds a solution other than to treat the symptoms when they are particularly bad.  If he is insured with a good insurance policy you could ask your vet for a referral to a dermatolgist (and/or a feline behavioural specialist, once clinical causes have been ruled out), decent insurance should cover that sort of thing.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 1, 2013)

Vincent used to bat the dogs away if they went near him. Yesterday he was lying full length on the settee with a deerhound washing his face and ears


----------



## Ms T (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Epona. He is insured, so I will investigate the possibilities.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 1, 2013)

This morning Trillian did her death defying balancing act on the fence and gazed in fascination at the birds in our tree. 

So well done Trillian for your impressive body weight calculalation and manipulation. However, your chance of actually catching anything winged, my love, is slim to none. ((((Trillian))))


----------



## Shirl (Nov 1, 2013)

This thread is making me want to go and get two kittens.

I definitely don't need two kittens


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 1, 2013)

Ah, what's _need_ got to do with it?


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 1, 2013)

Archie got his collar stuck in his mouth and I couldn't get hold of him to free it as he was running round crying and hissing. I was also trying to keep Tallulah away from him as she got irritated by the idiot boy and was growling at him and trying to chase after him. Anyway, she got free while I was trying to hold her off and simultaneously get hold of Archie. She launched herself at him, freed the collar from his mouth so it was back around his neck properly and then stomped off twitching her tail in disgust.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 1, 2013)

Dylan the little tom cat is happily tearing up the neighbourhood now. He does come when I call him though. Bobby tends to come in the front door as Dylan is let out the back.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 1, 2013)

Trillian and I have got ourselves into a bit of a habit in the evenings. Not tonight as I'm off out, but most evenings these days end up like this. (when, of course, she's not worming her way _under _the blanket).


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 1, 2013)

Hilli is quite an elderly cat, but that doesn't stop her from leaping around at 0500, when she's decided that her food supply needs topping up.


----------



## oryx (Nov 1, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> My inherited cat Gypsy is about 21-22 years young and won't stop miaowing in a loud grating way. I papped her outside yesterday but then brought her noisy annoying self back in cos I thought the neighbours would be thinking she was being mistreated where she most certainly is not (bought her a cat advent calender yesterday!).


 
Our older cat (not the one who still hasn't given a urine sample) who's 19, is doing this at night. She goes to the vet regularly and we know she has kidney problems but apart from this she seems in good shape for 19.

I looked up dementia in cats and yes, they get it, and 'vocalising' at night is a cardinal sign.  We pet her lots and put food down before going to bed but frankly it's awful being woken up by a ghostly feline wail......


----------



## Corax (Nov 1, 2013)

Whenever I see this thread title I think of this: 







(Which has probably been posted a dozen times already. But I'm too lazy to check tbh. Never mind eh?  )


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 1, 2013)

Midnight is busily eating us out of house and home.

Since this morning Her Majesty has consumed:

Half a tin of wet food.

Half her dish of dry food.

A saucer of rainwater (she doesn't like tap water)...



In the last half-hour she 're-appropriated' the following:

Ten French fries and some small pieces of chicken from Toggle.

Half a bowl of vegetable soup from me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Midnight is busily eating us out of house and home.
> 
> Since this morning Her Majesty has consumed:
> 
> ...



how big is she now?


----------



## Mation (Nov 2, 2013)

oryx said:


> Our older cat (not the one who still hasn't given a urine sample)


Oh dear!   Have  you got another plan?

Dylan is currently running up the stairs and poking his head through various gaps in the bannisters, then running down stairs to savage a bit of junk mail, running upstairs... <and repeat x 100> I don't know why I'm up so early.

Corax - seen it before - still hilarious


----------



## Manter (Nov 2, 2013)

Mation said:


> Oh dear!   Have  you got another plan?
> 
> Dylan is currently running up the stairs and poking his head through various gaps in the bannisters, then running down stairs to savage a bit of junk mail, running upstairs... <and repeat x 100> I don't know why I'm up so early.


Idiot cat loves sticking his head through the bannisters too. No idea why. 

He has been asleep on my stomach for two hours, but the baby is stirring, so he has shifted himself to the pillow, so he can lie down in the warm patch the second I move. He's eyeing me and the baby alternately to see how long he has to wait..


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 2, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how big is she now?



I hesitate to say. I'm still in her bad books after last night when I referred to her as 'Tardis Tummy.'


----------



## Mation (Nov 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat loves sticking his head through the bannisters too. No idea why.
> 
> He has been asleep on my stomach for two hours, but the baby is stirring, so he has shifted himself to the pillow, so he can lie down in the warm patch the second I move. He's eyeing me and the baby alternately to see how long he has to wait..


Heh - yes many's the time Dylan has almost been squashed because of his swift seat stealing skills if I've just got up for a second.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Trillian was making an _almighty _ racket this morning, meowing outside the bedroom door for food. Now we've been woken, she's been fed and I've got back to bed and would quite appreciate a kitty cuddle, she's fucked off


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Midnight is busily eating us out of house and home.
> 
> Since this morning Her Majesty has consumed:
> 
> ...


Your cat eats vegetable soup?


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 2, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Your cat eats vegetable soup?



Celeriac and onion, cooked and run through the blender. She popped up on my lap and I thought she wanted fussing (she usually does). Instead she ignored me completely, spent a good 40 seconds continuously slurping from the bowl, paused for breath and then another twenty seconds or so of slurping. Ten she hopped off my lap and went to terrorise Toggle without so much as a thank you.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Celeriac and onion, cooked and run through the blender. She popped up on my lap and I thought she wanted fussing (she usually does). Instead she ignored me completely, spent a good 40 seconds continuously slurping from the bowl, paused for breath and then another twenty seconds or so of slurping. Ten she hopped off my lap and went to terrorise Toggle without so much as a thank you.


Oooo, are onions ok for cats? I thought they were a bit dodge...

But yes, I recognise the "love me-no actually just feed me" behaviour


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 2, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Oooo, are onions ok for cats? I thought they were a bit dodge...
> 
> But yes, I recognise the "love me-no actually just feed me" behaviour



I'll keep a close eye on her, bearing that in mind, but she seems perfectly OK this morning. If it turns out that onions aren't good then I'll keep her away from anything with onion in it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 2, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> I'll keep a close eye on her, bearing that in mind, but she seems perfectly OK this morning. If it turns out that onions aren't good then I'll keep her away from anything with onion in it. Thanks for the tip.


Yeah, I think the whole allium family is toxic for cats to varying degrees, and garlic in particular can be quite problematic. But if she's ok then probably a one off is fine. I would probably avoid it in the future though, just to be safe.

Trillian loves tomato sauce things, and whilst we try not to let her lick our pasta sauce plates (which will have onion and garlic as part of it), she's certain sometimes has had a good lick, and she's been fine.


----------



## Manter (Nov 2, 2013)

Idiot cat is being ecstatically affectionate this morning. I suspect when I go downstairs I will find something's broken...


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 2, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yeah, I think the whole allium family is toxic for cats to varying degrees, and garlic in particular can be quite problematic. But if she's ok then probably a one off is fine. I would probably avoid it in the future though, just to be safe.
> 
> Trillian loves tomato sauce things, and whilst we try not to let her lick our pasta sauce plates (which will have onion and garlic as part of it), she's certain sometimes has had a good lick, and she's been fine.



I'll be sure to keep her away from anything with onion or garlic. As a one-off she'll be ok, she's just come back i and she seems fine. I'll keep an eye on her though.


----------



## Looby (Nov 2, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> I'll be sure to keep her away from anything with onion or garlic. As a one-off she'll be ok, she's just come back i and she seems fine. I'll keep an eye on her though.



Same for dogs. They shouldn't have anything like that. 
I hate to be a grouch but you need to keep an eye on salt intake too. Chips, chicken, soup which could all possibly have salt added aren't really suitable for cats or dogs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 2, 2013)

Golly, Trillian is a pretty kitty 

I have no ownership rights to this thread but next-door-but-one has at least 8* cats so I have some involvement. The black one and thr short hair ginger and white one are in cahoots wrt breaking into my house.

 


* There's so many I can't count them  A ginger, a ginger and white shorthair (the slutty one), a ginger and white fluffy one, a black one,  long hair AND a short haired tortie, a black-ish/ginger-ish half-faced older one and perhaps another one  I was going to do a chart for Callie but she's got her own cats now, I think.


----------



## story (Nov 2, 2013)

So my fella with the poorly eye finally came home from the hospital yesterday evening. He has the third eyelid stitched over to keep it moist and all that. He looks pretty grim tbh.

So we had a wonderful evening cuddled up on the sofa. This is a new home for him, and he'd go off and have a bit of an explore, then come back to the safety of the sofa and a purring cuddle, then off again. He got lost twice in the night, calling and shouting til I woke up and guided him back to the bed with the calling of his name, and he'd lay down with his head on my arm. Got up this morning, saw him once, then thought "Oh, I must give him his medicine" and he's completely disappeared. This is a second floor flat, all the windows are shut, I've not been out today (I can't fucking go out because I have to find the cat and give him his medicine!), so he can't have escaped. I have searched in and under and on top of everything and everywhere. He was disappeared. I keep thinking "What would Geri have done? What would Geri do? I am clearly irresponsible, what on earth must Geri think of me??"

Where is my bloody cat??


----------



## story (Nov 2, 2013)

story said:


> Where is my bloody cat??




Well that worked like the Beetlejuice charm: I went downstairs, and he was sitting on the armchair, cool as you like. Then a swiftly closed door, a racing chase around the sitting room, nabbed 'im, dosed 'im, set him free to hide again.


----------



## oryx (Nov 2, 2013)

Mation said:


> Oh dear!   Have  you got another plan?


 
Vets the Saturday after next to obtain one via needle into bladder. If she knew that, she wouldn't have been so retentive about using the KatKor non-absorbent litter which cost me £2.50 for a miniscule pouch plus a trip to the vet's, which is not only the other end of Brockley, it's practically in New X.......

The other one was emitting blood-curdling wails outside the bedroom door at some unearthly hour this morning.

We're seeing our next door neighbours tonight and their cat is highly likely to bite me as is usual. Though he loves my partner (a.k.a. The Cat Whisperer).


----------



## Callie (Nov 2, 2013)

chart! chart! chart!


5t3IIa said:


> View attachment 42854
> 
> 
> * There's so many I can't count them  A ginger, a ginger and white shorthair (the slutty one), a ginger and white fluffy one, a black one,  long hair AND a short haired tortie, a black-ish/ginger-ish half-faced older one and perhaps another one  I was going to do a chart for Callie but she's got her own cats now, I think.



moar cats yesyesyes


----------



## story (Nov 2, 2013)

story said:


> Well that worked like the Beetlejuice charm: I went downstairs, and he was sitting on the armchair, cool as you like. Then a swiftly closed door, a racing chase around the sitting room, nabbed 'im, dosed 'im, set him free to hide again.




Well he's gone again. I spied him darting under the kitchen cabinets just as I was thinking "It's time for another dose of his meds". No way to get in there to get hold of him, so I am running the washing machine in the hope that the warp-factor-nine spin cycle will scare him out. I'll then have to fashion some kind of barrier with gaffer and cardboard.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 2, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Golly, Trillian is a pretty kitty
> 
> I have no ownership rights to this thread but next-door-but-one has at least 8* cats so I have some involvement. The black one and thr short hair ginger and white one are in cahoots wrt breaking into my house.
> 
> ...


 

8 cats??? 

Is your neighbour a mad-cat-person then?

3 seem reassuringly sane by comparison


----------



## story (Nov 2, 2013)

story said:


> Well he's gone again. I spied him darting under the kitchen cabinets just as I was thinking "It's time for another dose of his meds". No way to get in there to get hold of him, so I am running the washing machine in the hope that the warp-factor-nine spin cycle will scare him out. I'll then have to fashion some kind of barrier with gaffer and cardboard.




Got'im! The spin cycle did drive him out, but only enough for me to confirm that he was in there, and for him to see me standing guard and dart back in again. So I ripped off the remaining plinth (is that what it's called? the panel under the cabinets) and yanked him out by the scruff. He purrs and cuddles and relaxes to instant he's in my arms. He has some pedigree blood, I think: just enough to make him flighty and jumpy. He's such a  fine fellow, but his feral/pedigree side makes him a touch flighty, while his moggie blood makes him want to be a house/lap cat. You can sometimes see these two sides debating inside him "Shall I flee or sleep?"


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 2, 2013)

It is wet and windy up here (edge of the lovely weather Scotland is getting) so Hilli is a bit spooked and was doing the wall of death impression around the room this morning. Settled down a little after a while  - as a bite of food was shortly to be made available.


----------



## oryx (Nov 2, 2013)

How are everyone's cats with the fireworks?

Despite usually being neurotic as fuck, youngest (urethrally retentive) cat is calm and happily licking herself. Not sure about older (bloodcurdling wailer) cat - she is usually quite freaked out but doesn't seem so bad, so far.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 2, 2013)

oryx said:


> How are everyone's cats with the fireworks?
> 
> Despite usually being neurotic as fuck, youngest (urethrally retentive) cat is calm and happily licking herself. Not sure about older (bloodcurdling wailer) cat - she is usually quite freaked out but doesn't seem so bad, so far.



Ours are mostly narked about being locked in, they're ignoring the whizzes and bangs


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 2, 2013)

oryx said:


> How are everyone's cats with the fireworks?


Leyla is not that bothered. A couple of ear twitches earlier on - now she's curled up asleep on the chair next to me. Lots of whizzes and bangs outside, not a fuck given by Leyla.


----------



## Geri (Nov 2, 2013)

oryx said:


> How are everyone's cats with the fireworks?
> 
> Despite usually being neurotic as fuck, youngest (urethrally retentive) cat is calm and happily licking herself. Not sure about older (bloodcurdling wailer) cat - she is usually quite freaked out but doesn't seem so bad, so far.


 
Geri is not bothered by them at all. Jimmy usually hides under the bed.


----------



## Callie (Nov 2, 2013)

my two dont seem to care much. I think the Tiny Poo is more bothered by the fact that its cold and rainy outside than the fireworks. Neela has dissapeared off somewhere but she usually does.

I had to unravel a wire coat hanger last night to poke the sink plug hole and Tiny Poo got very overexcited about attacking that. Apparently wobbly unravelled coat hangers MUST DIE!


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 2, 2013)

Neither cat nor dog especially bothered by fireworks tonight, as it is lashing down and windy that might explain why we can't hear much. Usually we do hear some, and see a few rockets.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 2, 2013)

Mines absolutely petrified by all the fireworks tonight. He just came sprinting in and jumped on me and is cowering on my lap eyeing outdoors suspiciously, he can't seem to relax. TBH I could do with him shifting so I can get a drink/fag.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 3, 2013)

The mogs I used to live with tended to react to fireworks and thunderstorms with a look that seemed to be saying "will you shut that bloody noise, we're trying to nap"


----------



## Manter (Nov 3, 2013)

Idiot cat not keen on fireworks- I can tell because he won't sleep anywhere but on me  Bugger all sleep and cross back for me then...


----------



## Mapped (Nov 3, 2013)

Ours has calmed down now. I made him a pile of wool blankets and cushions that are far more enticing for him than sleeping on us


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> Archie got his collar stuck in his mouth and I couldn't get hold of him to free it as he was running round crying and hissing. I was also trying to keep Tallulah away from him as she got irritated by the idiot boy and was growling at him and trying to chase after him. Anyway, she got free while I was trying to hold her off and simultaneously get hold of Archie. She launched herself at him, freed the collar from his mouth so it was back around his neck properly and then stomped off twitching her tail in disgust.



Oh no!  Glad it worked out OK, but please consider getting a collar with a 'breakaway' safety feature, far better for a collar to break and be lost and have to be replaced, than for a cat to get caught up like that (or have it snag on something like a branch and ... well, have a very bad outcome for the cat  ).


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2013)

oryx said:


> How are everyone's cats with the fireworks?



My 3 cats sit on the windowsill (indoors) and watch them through the window with great enjoyment.  Even when there were 2 foolish young (but should have been old enough to know better) lads letting off rockets at each other right outside my window on Friday night, the cats were not at all alarmed, they just wanted to see what was going on and all moved to the windowsill to watch when the first whoosh-bang occurred.

I also once had a rabbit that really enjoyed watching fireworks, not at all perturbed.  I've yet to have an animal that is scared of them.

I think I just have a tendency to pick really odd individuals when I am choosing a pet!  My cats are utterly bombproof though, 2 of them were very well raised/socialised by their breeder, and the moggy is just nuts.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 3, 2013)

Neither cats were overly upset by last nights fireworks - there was a local display, but no stressed cats

Woke up this morning to find Bob fast asleep between me and Izz - head on the pillow, under the covers - happy as Larry

Rusty then came in and went to sleep on Izz's side - then the torrential rain started - neither of them showed any interest in moving until I came down stairs on tea making duty - Rusty (sans hairball) then came down demanding to be fed. We've now got to play todays game of hunt the hair ball


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 3, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> 8 cats???
> 
> Is your neighbour a mad-cat-person then?
> 
> 3 seem reassuringly sane by comparison



I don't hold with the Mad Cat Lady thing but I think she is, yes  

It might be doing her a disservice. As I said, I've not counted and it could be 7 or 9


----------



## Looby (Nov 3, 2013)

Epona said:


> Oh no!  Glad it worked out OK, but please consider getting a collar with a 'breakaway' safety feature, far better for a collar to break and be lost and have to be replaced, than for a cat to get caught up like that (or have it snag on something like a branch and ... well, have a very bad outcome for the cat  ).



Yup, also make sure the collar isn't too loose. If it can get caught round their jaw, it probably needs tightening. Cribynkle


----------



## Geri (Nov 3, 2013)

I've arranged for a woman from my Lost & Found Pets facebook group to come over later and check to see if Fluffy, our stray cat, has a chip. If not, we will consider having him rehomed, as he is upsetting Jimmy with his presence.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 3, 2013)

[huiquote="Epona, post: 12676152, member: 893"]Oh no!  Glad it worked out OK, but please consider getting a collar with a 'breakaway' safety feature, far better for a collar to break and be lost and have to be replaced, than for a cat to get caught up like that (or have it snag on something like a branch and ... well, have a very bad outcome for the cat  ).[/quote]
  They're all naked and locked inside at the moment because of Halloween and  bonfires and  new collars are in the shopping list


----------



## Mapped (Nov 3, 2013)

We've got a magnetic lock cat flap and recently the cat has become adept at using the magnet on his collar to pick up old pennies and screws. However he get's a bit upset when he inadvertently picks up cutlery.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 3, 2013)

Obviously getting better at giving the cat pills. Trillian was successfully given two pills today after only three attempts of bundling her up, and three rather small scratches (two for me, one for Crispy). That is pretty much a record. 

She's fucked off now, no doubt thinking of revenge fantasies.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 3, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't hold with the Mad Cat Lady thing but I think she is, yes
> 
> It might be doing her a disservice. As I said, I've not counted and it could be 7 or 9


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> [huiquote="Epona, post: 12676152, member: 893"]Oh no!  Glad it worked out OK, but please consider getting a collar with a 'breakaway' safety feature, far better for a collar to break and be lost and have to be replaced, than for a cat to get caught up like that (or have it snag on something like a branch and ... well, have a very bad outcome for the cat  ).


  They're all naked and locked inside at the moment because of Halloween and  bonfires and  new collars are in the shopping list[/quote]

Sorry, quotes somehow got messed up, I can't fathom it out.  My post starts from here:

Good good - make sure any new collars have a breakaway safety catch or similar - better to pay a few £ more for something safe rather than risk your pet.  I know if I'd been in your shoes in that situation I'd have managed to stay calm during, afterwards I'd have gone all shaky.  I've mentioned before the time that my 3rd floor window was open a small crack and Radar decided he was going to launch himself out of it at a pigeon he spotted on the roof, and got wedged in the window a lot more metres above ground than even his acrobatics would be able to manage a fall from.  Thankfully his hips got jammed in the opening which gave me time to hoik him back out of the gap - I was left shaking, and he wouldn't go near any windows for the next couple of months.


----------



## CRI (Nov 4, 2013)

oryx said:


> How are everyone's cats with the fireworks?
> 
> Despite usually being neurotic as fuck, youngest (urethrally retentive) cat is calm and happily licking herself. Not sure about older (bloodcurdling wailer) cat - she is usually quite freaked out but doesn't seem so bad, so far.


Breeze is fine.  Pigs are fine, too.  They never get fussed by fireworks.  But rustle a plastic bag in the wrong way and all 3 will go bananas.  My guinea pigs also tend to growl at you if you fart, but roman candles?  No problem.


----------



## CRI (Nov 4, 2013)

Trying to prepare for an interview tomorrow.  This isn't going very well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2013)

1. Black one


2. Ginger one


3. & 4. Half-faced black and tortoise one and ginger and white one






5. Tortoise one


----------



## Manter (Nov 4, 2013)

Epona said:


> They're all naked and locked inside at the moment because of Halloween and  bonfires and  new collars are in the shopping list



Sorry, quotes somehow got messed up, I can't fathom it out.  My post starts from here:

Good good - make sure any new collars have a breakaway safety catch or similar - better to pay a few £ more for something safe rather than risk your pet.  I know if I'd been in your shoes in that situation I'd have managed to stay calm during, afterwards I'd have gone all shaky.  I've mentioned before the time that my 3rd floor window was open a small crack and Radar decided he was going to launch himself out of it at a pigeon he spotted on the roof, and got wedged in the window a lot more metres above ground than even his acrobatics would be able to manage a fall from.  Thankfully his hips got jammed in the opening which gave me time to hoik him back out of the gap - I was left shaking, and he wouldn't go near any windows for the next couple of months.[/quote]
The issue with my cat is he doesn't learn. Nearly choke to death on a packing peanut? Try and climb back in the box 5 minutes later. Get out of the bedroom window and get stuck on a second floor window ledge? Bolt for every open window you see. Get bitten by a ginger tom, then knocked off a fence? Develop a massive crush on the tomcat and meow piteously to be let out to play/get beaten up by him.


----------



## Mation (Nov 4, 2013)

oryx said:


> How are everyone's cats with the fireworks?


Absolutely fine. We held a fireworks party, and neither cat was in the least bit bothered. Dylan just curled up on a chair for most of the night in the room with music, and you couldn't really hear any fireworks from there. Bobby had a snooze upstairs.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 4, 2013)

Gypsy was unbothered by fireworks and just did her usual which is basically napping! Gypsy is quite a fussy eater and prefers pouches to tins and more specifically the expensive 'oh so fishy' range which are usually £3.50 for 12.. though I did find some for £2.50 on offer the other week. Currently she is eating Waitrose Essential pouches and will eventually finish her bowl however when we give her tinned food it becomes a battle of wills where she will miaow very loudly non stop until you give in and change her food. I can buy 6 tins for £3.50 so I would prefer her to eat tinned food or a 50/50 balance between the 2. She doesn't like the gravy ones much or pates and will go bonkers for tinned tuna. Since 8am today she has scoffed 3 pouches!!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2013)

Boys are enthusiastically licking one another now - I really hope they continue to love one another as much as they do at the moment. 

They were in and out today and went outside in the evening today - very exciting! I suspect they won't be v keen once the weather is shit tomorrow


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 5, 2013)

Buttons is 14 today!


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy birthday buttons


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 5, 2013)

Buttons is a stunner at any age.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy birthday Buttons!

It's another busy day in kitten world here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2013)

How can you tell them apart, trashpony?

edit: Oh wait - one is a fluffy and one is not


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> How can you tell them apart, trashpony?
> 
> edit: Oh wait - one is a fluffy and one is not


Yep


----------



## Callie (Nov 5, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> View attachment 42925
> 1. Black one
> 
> View attachment 42923
> ...


 pet pineapples


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 5, 2013)

Callie said:


> pet pineapples



Moar cats to come! Though I'm a bit worried I have inadvertently lied and there's only 5


----------



## Mapped (Nov 5, 2013)

Fireworks anxiety here again today  Ours never normally goes out the front of our house and I just found him crying outside the front door. He's now attached to my lap trembling. He can stay there for an hour max, as I've got to go and see the bang and sparkly at the local display in a bit.


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2013)

Well my kind gentle forgiving fellow has been back to the vet today.

The news is not good 

He got a claw scratch in the eye, and the wound ulcerated. The vet stitched his third eyelid across to keep the cornea moist and protected, and he stayed in the hospital for a week, getting meds every hour through the day. I brought him home to this temporary flat last Friday, and today I took him back for a check up and to have the stitches removed.

The eye underneath looks awful: cloudy and sunken and red around the edges. The vet says the eye may have ruptured. He's being kept in again tonight, and then tomorrow they'll have a good look at him and ring me to discuss options.

Corneal graft. It may not take, and whatever the outcome, he'll have to stay in the hospital for two weeks for hourly treatment and observation. If the graft doesn't take, the eye will have to be removed. Cost: £400 for the graft, plus £15 per day for board and keep, plus meds, plus the possible cost of removal if the graft doesn't take.

Removal. Well... He's about 15 years old. During this time while his eye has been stitched shut, he's not seemed perturbed by being one-eyed.

I bless and double-bless my blessings for living in the UK, where we have the NHS and we don't have to make choices based on finances for our own health and that of the people we love. I hate so much that this decision may come down to cost. I've already spent nearly £700 here, and if I decide to go for the graft, it could be another £700.

A part of me hopes that the ophthalmic surgeon tells me that the hope of the graft taking is really low. This would make it easier to make a choice for removal. But how can I choose to take the cat's eye away, when there is some chance he could keep it?

Pet insurance: haven't got it. To be fair, this cat has always been in rude good health, and other than neutering him and flea and worm meds, I've never spent a penny on him at the vet. I'd have spent far in excess of £1,400 in insurance over the years if I'd taken it out when he was a kitten. So I'm not out of pocket over the span of his life.

So I'll wait to hear from the vet tomorrow, and then have to make a choice.

Poor kitty


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor kitty indeed story  I know what you mean about insurance, most of the time people spend far more than they ever get back. 

It is a difficult choice, but at least it sounds as though whatever way it goes, kitty will be generally fine afterwards, even if it is minus one eye...


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 5, 2013)

New kitty due to be coming home on the weekend.


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Poor kitty indeed story  I know what you mean about insurance, most of the time people spend far more than they ever get back.
> 
> It is a difficult choice, but at least it sounds as though whatever way it goes, kitty will be
> generally fine afterwards, even if it is minus one eye...








barney_pig said:


> New kitty due to be coming home on the weekend.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2013)

(((Story))) and (((story's kitty))) but like Agent Sparrow said I'm sure he'll be fine with just one eye, if it comes to that. They are adaptable little critters


----------



## Mapped (Nov 5, 2013)

Hope everything turns out OK for your cat Story



story said:


> Pet insurance: haven't got it. To be fair, this cat has always been in rude good health, and other than neutering him and flea and worm meds, I've never spent a penny on him at the vet. I'd have spent far in excess of £1,400 in insurance over the years if I'd taken it out when he was a kitten. So I'm not out of pocket over the span of his life.



I don't know if you're receiving any housing/council tax benefits, but if you are you could try PDSA for free/low cost treatment.

Our pet insurance has saved us tonnes. After a year of having ours his ear drum blew out from the inside from an infection in his face, he had about £1,200 treatment and we paid £120 premiums + £60 excess. I'd have been re-mortgaging or getting a loan if we didn't have that.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2013)

Festivaldeb put up a very strong barrier (involving two huge plastic-wrapped racks of catfood tins, and some other heavy stuff) against the catflap tonight. This was ahead of us going out to check the very loud and kitten-scary public Swansea fireworks (which we viewed from the beach  ).

When we got back (late   ), Spock (our biggest/strongest) had managed to destroy the barrier and break out. Naughty and bad!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2013)

story said:


> Poor kitty


 
Just read that traumatic story, poor kitty indeed.


Major sympathies


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 6, 2013)

story said:


> Well my kind gentle forgiving fellow has been back to the vet today.
> 
> The news is not good  <snip> Poor kitty



Jeezus 

I REALLY hope everything works out OK for you and mogs


----------



## story (Nov 6, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Hope everything turns out OK for your cat Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know, it's so tough, isn't it. 

Unfortunately, I don't qualify for PDSA or Blue Cross. I do wonder if the charities would offer the option of the corneal graft anyway, or if they'd just go straight for removal.

Anyway. I have spoken with the vet this morning. They reckon the corneal graft has a 50 per cent chance of success. And if it doesn't take, there would have to be a further surgery - with attendant risks - to remove the eye.

He has had his eye stitched shut for about three weeks, and he's seemed okay with that. Poor thing has been poked and prodded and kept in hospital for almost a month now.

I have sadly and tearfully decided to go ahead with removal of his eye. I feel awful about it. But I really can't afford the extra expense, and it will be another three weeks of intensive medical treatment and being kept in and so forth. And it might not work anyway.

I know that cats are adaptable, and I have met several one-eyed cats who seem fine. And he's not young, so the anaesthetic is a higher risk than it would be if he were younger. If he were in the prime of his life, depriving him of an eye would be more of a problem, but he tends to stay closer to home these days anyway rather than roaming the neighbourhood.

Oh woe, poor chap.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 6, 2013)

story said:


> . . . They reckon the corneal graft has a 50 per cent chance of success. *And if it doesn't take, there would have to be a further surgery - with attendant risks - to remove the eye.*
> 
> He has had his eye stitched shut for about three weeks, and he's seemed okay with that. Poor thing has been poked and prodded and kept in hospital for almost a month now. . . . . Oh woe, poor chap.



Oh Story what a crappy decision to have to make - if it's any consolation (my bold) that's what I'd be more worried about the second operation and the second anaesthetic - as you say, they're remarkably adaptable and resilient - if he was my cat that's the decision I'd be making


----------



## story (Nov 6, 2013)

High Voltage said:


> Oh Story what a crappy decision to have to make - if it's any consolation (my bold) that's what I'd be more worried about the second operation and the second anaesthetic - as you say, they're remarkably adaptable and resilient - if he was my cat that's the decision I'd be making




Yeah, it sucks.

Just spoke with the vet to give the go ahead. Reassuringly, she said that she thinks it's the most sensible decision, and that he'll be fine with one eye. But maybe that's just trotting out the platitudes.

I feel rotten about it.


----------



## Manter (Nov 6, 2013)

story sure he'll adapt- you both will. Poor him, and poor you


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh I'm really sorry story, that sucks 

I'm sure he'll be fine in the long run but it's a horrible decision to have to make. One of my sister's kittens had to have her leg amputated after about 6 months of operations and treatment and she lived a very long and happy life afterwards. 

My feeling with animals is always to go for the least amount of intervention and trauma possible. If, as you say, he's managed fine with one eye for a while, he'll accept that's the way things are. Much better than spending hours and hours being trundled back and forth to the vets to be prodded and poked.


----------



## story (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes, that's pretty much my line of thinking trashpony.

I'm sure it will be okay in the end. but it's a horrible thing to have to choose to have his eye removed.

Thanks for all the support, Urban x


Please will someone now post happy kitteh news and pics


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2013)

If you insist:


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2013)

((Story)) and ((Storykitteh))  

FWIW I think you have made the right decision and I would have done the same, not even taking the financials into account. He's been fine for three weeks with the one eyed vision and putting him through all that trauma and more time away from home, possibly only to have to have another operation, at his age is a lot of stress.  

I know what it's like to always be second guessing your choices as a pet owner, and whether you are making decisions for you or the pet, but I really do think you've made the right call on this one.


----------



## Manter (Nov 6, 2013)

trashpony said:


> If you insist:



I love that the other videos YouTube then suggests are all about drawer tidies and colour coordinating your socks...


----------



## CRI (Nov 6, 2013)

Gah, it's hard making decisions on pet health, but you just have to go with your gut and (hopefully if they are good) vet advice.  It does sound like you made the right decision story .  The more complicated procedure would have probably involved more stress and pain for the little mite.  I've had two pigs that have had eyes removed (Kurt back in 2003 and Celyn in 2009) and both coped quite well afterwards.  Fingers crossed all goes well and let us know how it goes.


----------



## story (Nov 6, 2013)

trashpony said:


> If you insist:





That did actually make me smile a lot  Thank you


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2013)

Manter said:


> I love that the other videos YouTube then suggests are all about drawer tidies and colour coordinating your socks...



this was about colour coordinating your kittehs

(is there another drawer with different coloured kittehs in?)

and (((story and storykitteh)))


----------



## story (Nov 6, 2013)

Well he's home now. He looks like he's been hit by a bus on one side. Half his face is glossy and sleek and spry and handsome as ever, the other half is swollen and bald and bruised and battered. With lots of stitches.

Vet and I decided not to force him into a cone collar because he thrashes and swipes and strangles when he's put into one, and he's been really good about not scratching or rubbing at his eye until now. I still have to give him meds several times a day, and take him back for checks and follow ups. Hopefully I won't also have to force him to wear the detested collar, although given how determined and successful he is at getting the thing off (or getting his arm stuck through it while trying to get it off) I'm not sure how to even attempt to get him to wear one.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2013)

story said:


> That did actually make me smile a lot  Thank you


I wish I'd been able to make the thumbnail the start of the video so that it was more of a surprise. Still, given the thread, it would have been more of a surprise if my drawer had contained socks or office supplies 

Glad he's home and hope his beautiful face heals up soon.


----------



## Mation (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh gosh story - what a horrible, difficult decision to have had to make. It does sound like you've made the right one though both in terms of trauma to kitty and your finances, because realistically one does have to consider both. There'll be lots of love to help kitty recover.


----------



## oryx (Nov 6, 2013)

Hope he recovers soon, story. As others have said you made the right choice with a fifteen year old cat. But how awful to have to make it!


----------



## devit (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello everyone, wonder if I can ask for some help or advice.

One of my cats - Pilau - has always been a wanderer and indeed often pokes around the other houses at the back of mine. However the last four or so days, his routine has completely changed. 

For the first couple of days, he would go out in the morning (after food) and come back within an hour (usually he'd be away much longer) and quite literally sleep or 'rest' all day and night, until I went to bed. I lock the catflap a night but he then woke me up at 4am to get let out - which I did. He was out for at least an hour or two, and then sauntered back in (soaked as it happens, was pouring!). Last night I picked him up at 11pm and forced him outside. He wasn't happy but he didn't come back in for at least 2 hours. All these times he nevers uses the litter tray (usually shitting outside but of course usually out of the house a lot of the day), but eats wet/dry food normally along with water.

He doesn't seem scared. My other cat is acting normally.

My first thought is he's been spooked by fireworks. Another thought is a fight with a cat, but he holds his own and protects his territory with some success. But I don't know how to change this behaviour. It doesn't seem right he's in all day, hour adter hour, just sleeping. I just picked him up now and put him outside and sat outside with him. He didn't move. I came in and a minute late he bolts through the cat flap 

Any ideas?


----------



## devit (Nov 6, 2013)

Obligatory pic of PIlau


----------



## devit (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear story - we have to make these decisions and I think it's the right one.

I hope you don't think it's insensitive but I posted a pic of Pilau and, well, he has one eye (don't know how, he was like this when I got him from rescue place).


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2013)

Cats like to go out at night. Seriously, most cats are hunters and keeping them in at night is pretty anti-instinct. If he was out all night, he's probably just sleeping all day. 

Cats are massively lazy as well - they do sleep nearly all of the 24 hour period, you just don't notice it when they sleep at night


----------



## oryx (Nov 6, 2013)

devit said:


> My first thought is he's been spooked by fireworks.


 
I would say almost definitely this. He'll probably be fine once they're over.

Ours haven't been too bad this year but one, despite being neurotic about everything else, doesn't seem to mind them and we think the other, who's 19, is deaf. In previous years the latter one has been really freaked and hidden in the wardrobe!


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh Story, your poor boy. Hope he recovers quickly. 

So, less than a week after Delilah passed away, our Big Ron is missing. He had become increasingly dog-like in the last year or two. Queuing for treats with them, pinching their food etc

Well this morning he went on their walk with them! : D He walked next to them to and round the park. Unfortunately towards the exit to the park he was spooked by a Jack Russell and bolted into the bushes.

He wasn't in when my husband got home and hasn't been in for dinner. 

A few years ago this wouldn't have been unusual but he's home a lot now and never misses meals or treats.

I've just got home and my husband has been at the park looking for him, he's gone back now with one of the dogs as that might tempt him out if he's still there. 

The park isn't far at all (on the same long road) but I've no idea if he's ever been that far before so don't know if he'll find his way home. 
: (


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Cats like to go out at night. Seriously, most cats are hunters and keeping them in at night is pretty anti-instinct. If he was out all night, he's probably just sleeping all day.
> 
> Cats are massively lazy as well - they do sleep nearly all of the 24 hour period, you just don't notice it when they sleep at night



That having been said, the idea of 'putting the cat out for the night' is open to question.

Cats do tend to be most active around dusk and dawn (reflecting when prey species are most likely to be active) rather than being strictly nocturnal.  Most cats, even if they do go hunting, will have a nap in the middle of the night.

Some people argue that it's wrong to put cats out at night as a matter of course - they are more prone to getting into fights and so on, and they may get cold and pussed off.  Or go and find somewhere else to kip.

On the other hand, many cats will make their feelings known if they are not allowed out at night at all.




sparklefish said:


> our Big Ron is missing.





come home safe, big ron


----------



## devit (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks trashpony and oryx - it's just so out of character but I think it may be the fireworks thing - at least I hope. Tonight hasn't been too bad, thankfully, so hopefully he will go back to his old self soon enough.


----------



## devit (Nov 6, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> On the other hand, many cats will make their feelings known if they are not allowed out at night at all.



that's the interesting thing with Pilau--he has always 'accepted' that he comes back by midnight (99% of the time). The only time he's ever woken me up before in the night was when the poor sod had an upset tummy and was desperate to go out.

I'll see how he goes over the next few days. Its just really frustrating that a) I don't know what it is that's annoying him and b) that he won't go out and that I can't really sleep as I'm waiting for him to be 'ready', which could be anytime but probably 4am!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> That having been said, the idea of 'putting the cat out for the night' is open to question.
> 
> 
> 
> come home safe, big ron



Oh sorry, no, I didn't mean that they should be 'put out' - I think that's horrible (and dangerous for the cat). A lot of cats like to go mooching about at night though although it might be really out of character for Pilau as he's a grown cat (which I didn't really notice before I posted  )

ETA: We don't have a cat flap yet in this house but I'm going to get a microchipped one as it seems to make a lot of sense. 

sparklefish - hope Big Ron comes home soon. I once 'lost' a cat for 5 days so I know how horrid it is. Can you put signs up if he's not back tomorrow? Mine was in someone's coal cellar!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2013)

devit said:


> Thanks trashpony and oryx - it's just so out of character but I think it may be the fireworks thing - at least I hope. Tonight hasn't been too bad, thankfully, so hopefully he will go back to his old self soon enough.



Crepuscular is a great word  Possibly irrelevant but I couldn't resist


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2013)

devit said:


> Any ideas?



sorry, just read yours in more detail.

i'd say give him a few days.  

how old is he?

could just be an understandable reaction to the weather getting colder

having said that, sudden changes in cat behaviour can be a sign of an illness of some sort.  is he due a check-up soon?


----------



## devit (Nov 6, 2013)

He's 6, and they've been with me for three years. They are due (actually, over due) a check up - I've been out of work for a couple of years but have finally got a job (start later this month). Perhaps it's worth taking them both anyway, and that way I can get some comfort of his general well being.



trashpony said:


> ETA: We don't have a cat flap yet in this house but I'm going to get a microchipped one as it seems to make a lot of sense.



I invested in a 'sure flap' which reads microchips. It worked very well until continued bashing by Pilau coming in and going out at about 50 mph. I think the chip reader just couldn't cope and, after a period of me coming home and them being locked outside  I had to stop using that part of it!


----------



## devit (Nov 6, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Crepuscular is a great word  Possibly irrelevant but I couldn't resist





I'd like to pretend I knew what it meant, but I had to look it up


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2013)

devit said:


> I invested in a 'sure flap' which reads microchips. It worked very well until continued bashing by Pilau coming in and going out at about 50 mph. I think the chip reader just couldn't cope and, after a period of me coming home and them being locked outside  I had to stop using that part of it!



 at high speed kittehs

and  at me - it took me a second read to realise it wasn't you that got home and was locked out the cat flap...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2013)

devit said:


> I invested in a 'sure flap' which reads microchips. It worked very well until continued bashing by Pilau coming in and going out at about 50 mph. I think the chip reader just couldn't cope and, after a period of me coming home and them being locked outside  I had to stop using that part of it!


Oh bollocks, they're not cheap 

I'd see how Pilau is in himself. I don't take animals for check ups unless they're ailing as I think they find the entire experience rather traumatic (maybe dogs are okay but I've never had a cat who enjoys the whole box experience!). 

Actually- that's a bit weird isn't it? My kittens spend their days finding the smallest possible spaces to squeeze into. They should LOVE the cat box!


----------



## devit (Nov 6, 2013)

i did speak to sure flap and I think my experience was 'unusual'. They offered to come but would charge and I couldn't affort it, and the cat flap works well manually (ie I can set it so they can come in at night but then it locks). I've only ever had one intruder cat enter - and that was in the early hours a couple of years ago. I woke from peaceful slumber to full on cat fight in my hall way. 



Puddy_Tat said:


> at high speed kittehs



it's the perfect description of pilau. he can run in from the garden and continue right to the front of the flat (my living room) without any barriers in the way. Unfortunately he *still* hasn't learnt that the cheapish laminate I have is not good for stopping with paws, so he skids the last metre and falls head first into the radiator  Every. Single. Time!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2013)

devit said:


> it's the perfect description of pilau. he can run in from the garden and continue right to the front of the flat (my living room) without any barriers in the way. Unfortunately he *still* hasn't learnt that the cheapish laminate I have is not good for stopping with paws, so he skids the last metre and falls head first into the radiator  Every. Single. Time!


TBF, my son does that


----------



## oryx (Nov 6, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> So, less than a week after Delilah passed away, our Big Ron is missing.


 
Oh no, I hope he comes back safe and sound.


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks trashy and oryx. I've just woken up in a panic and checked the house and outside for him but still no sign. : (


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 7, 2013)

Willow. Loving new toys. No idea that Cola will be arriving Saturday.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 7, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Thanks trashy and oryx. I've just woken up in a panic and checked the house and outside for him but still no sign. : (


Any news?


----------



## CRI (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, any news on poorly and missing kittehs?  

Unrelated, but does anyone have any experience of behavioural therapy for cats?  My bro & sis in law have had a cat for about 4-5 years now that definitely has some "ishoos."  He's beautiful to look at (which is why they picked him from the rescue ) but is prone to hissing and attacking without provocation.  It's not just the occasional spat or bat after being stroked.  For example, if you try to leave, he often stands between you and the door, hissing and swatting at your legs.  I think it may be a territory thing as he often does the same thing if you walk into a room and catch him by surprise.  It's a very small flat, so sometimes hard to avoid that.  He's not as bad with brother and sister in law as with visitors, but still has a go at them now and then.  Anyhow, the little guy is clearly not happy about something.

Couple years back, they said they were going to look into behavioural therapy (supposedly after they'd paid off the bills for all they spanked on their wedding ) but they never followed it up.  I have no idea if therapy would make any difference, so am interested in other folks' experience.  Thing that worries me now is that they are expecting a baby in April and I just have a sense of foreboding about what might happen cat-wise then.  Obviously they can't have a cat that poses a risk to a baby, but it would be shitty to dump the cat at a rescue again.  He's about 7 or 8 I think, neutered, indoor/outdoor but mostly indoor.  We'd consider "sponsoring" nephew-cat's therapy if it would make a difference.

Advice please!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 7, 2013)

There are two kittens in this photo


----------



## CRI (Nov 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> There are two kittens in this photo


Ha, I thought it could be one rather oddly shaped four eared kitty!


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Any news?



No, still nothing. Mr s took the dogs out this morning and was calling him, I've just been round again now and one of us will take one of the dogs round when Mr s gets home in a bit. 

Will make some posters tonight I guess, not sure what else to do. 

Do councils keep a record if someone reports a dead or injured cat? I don't know who I should phone.

He's not chipped and I feel massively guilty for that now. I don't know why he's not, and we talked about chipping the cats when the dog was done. I might phone round a few vets. 

It's just really weird and I'm trying very hard not to blame my husband for letting the cat go to the fucking park with him. 

This is a really fucking shit week for pets in my house. I hope these things don't come in threes, I've only got 2 left at the moment. I miss my boy, we've had him over 11 years. 
: (


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2013)

(((sparklefish))) 

Yes, the enviromental health or waste maganement department at the council should keep records of any cats that have found dead. It is horrid having to phone them but worth it for peace of mind

When Mr.K went missing it was suggested that we go out late at night, midnight or after, when it is much quieter and try calling him then as even in the evning it can still be noisy which means either the cat can't hear you or you can't hear the cat. It worked for us. We had passed the place he was trapped a couple of times and not known.

I do hope you find him.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I have to 'hide' my cat on Thursday. Someone from the letting agency is coming round to inspect my reports of the poor condition of the flat. I'm not meant to have a cat  I hope it doesn't rain on Thursday. My poor cat is going to be locked out of the house. Will have to get her some treats to make up for it.



How did this go? I'm guessing the kitty went unnnoticed? I ask because I might be in a similar situation. I've got a cat which I'm not meant to have, but it's hard to judge whether someone could tell if they came around. Obviously I'd have to hide all her stuff, but the smell may be an issue. Luckily the landlord smokes so his sense of smell might be rubbish? Anyway, it's not a problem I need to worry about yet, even though I am!

So anyway, cat news: Rambo has been registered with the vets and is continuing her path to being like a normal, healthy, looked-after cat. She's got conjunctivitis in both eyes and one of those has a bacterial infection. So she's had an antibiotic injection and I have some tablets and cream to put on her starting tomorrow. I'm dreading the cream as I have to rub it into her eyeball twice a day. There's no way she'll let me do that! 

The tablet will also be a nightmare, but I'm used to doing that with cats, so should be alright there.

She was very good in the vets but I got two buses back from there and it meant travelling through the city centre at rush hour. They were also testing out the sound system for the turning on of the Christmas lights gig, so there were lots of people, cars and noise to scare her. She did OK though!

Got a few smiles from the ladies in town while carrying her which makes me think she'd make a good wing-man (wing-cat?)


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 7, 2013)

CRI said:


> Advice please!



Have they tried those Feliway plug in things? They're like prozac for cats. Relatively inexpensive thing to try before behvioural therapy, although it's not exactly cheap either. About £30/mo I think.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm quite experienced at 'hiding' cats from agencies  The guy who came round last week probably wouldn't have cared less though. Just have the windows and doors open for about an hour before the agency come round, spray some air freshner round and do a load of washing so the smell of washing powder over powers any other smell.

Ps - Hope Rambo's ok (cool name!) & good luck with the eyeball rubbing!! Just wait til she's all relaxed and half asleep and give her a big treat straight afterwards.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 7, 2013)

I've mentioned Zylkene before, as a natural product that has the ability to calm dogs. The vet said it would work on cats, just as well as it does on dogs. You just need the lower dose pills (75mg). You can open the capsule to get at the powder for mixing with food.

http://www.bestpet.co.uk/product/~product_id=4275?gclid=CJm63pGz57kCFTLMtAodEAwAww

It might help................according to my vet, it can't do any harm.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> There are two kittens in this photo



Continuous kittage!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> No, still nothing. Mr s took the dogs out this morning and was calling him, I've just been round again now and one of us will take one of the dogs round when Mr s gets home in a bit.
> 
> Will make some posters tonight I guess, not sure what else to do.
> 
> ...


 
My cat went missing about 7 years ago at this time of year. She was gone over a week & she came home. Don't give up. I made loads of posters and went round knocking on doors, rang local school, vets, everything I could think of. In the end she just made her own way home, and looked like she'd been trapped somewhere - fallen down a hole or something.


----------



## CRI (Nov 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Have they tried those Feliway plug in things? They're like prozac for cats. Relatively inexpensive thing to try before behvioural therapy, although it's not exactly cheap either. About £30/mo I think.





StoneRoad said:


> I've mentioned Zylkene before, as a natural product that has the ability to calm dogs. The vet said it would work on cats, just as well as it does on dogs. You just need the lower dose pills (75mg). You can open the capsule to get at the powder for mixing with food.
> 
> http://www.bestpet.co.uk/product/~product_id=4275?gclid=CJm63pGz57kCFTLMtAodEAwAww
> 
> It might help................according to my vet, it can't do any harm.



Wow, thanks for the suggestions.  I'm seeing them on Saturday so will see if they've thought about this.  I just don't want anything bad to happen, but hope there's a way to give the little guy a fair shake with becoming less "anti-social."  

I got some of the spray stuff that's for dogs a few years ago (it was on sale when I was in the US) as supposedly you can use it with guinea pigs as well, particularly if they are getting a bit arsey or fruity.  I can't say that I noticed any difference in their behaviour, but to be fair, Griff and Mal are both pretty laid back and not overly randy.


----------



## CRI (Nov 7, 2013)

sparklefish Still have fingers crossed.  In Laws cat (who was about 10 at the time, so not a youngster) vanished for nearly a fortnight.  Came back a bit thin and bedraggled, no idea where he was, but otherwise okay.  I know it's a crap feeling just not knowing.


----------



## CRI (Nov 7, 2013)

Breeze glaring at the neighbour this afternoon.






And being attacked by an eyeless flamingo.






Relaxing after her adventures in the front garden.


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2013)

Breeze is so beautiful! 

Thanks everyone. I know he may well turn up and I haven't given up. 
The thought of him injured somewhere or trapped is awful. 

I've spoken to environmental health plus the local vets and we'll do some flyers tomorrow.


----------



## CRI (Nov 7, 2013)

Have you also tried stuff like Twitter and Facebook and any local message board type thingies, just to have lots of people keeping an eye out?


----------



## Manter (Nov 8, 2013)

trashpony said:


> There are two kittens in this photo


How is their pissing issue?

(And can I steal them please?)


----------



## Manter (Nov 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Have they tried those Feliway plug in things? They're like prozac for cats. Relatively inexpensive thing to try before behvioural therapy, although it's not exactly cheap either. About £30/mo I think.


You can get them for £15 in most vets. My cat loves them- he does a full opium eater flop in front of the socket when we plug one in . No idea if it is making him behave better, but it certainly makes him happy...


----------



## Manter (Nov 8, 2013)

Fingers crossed he turns up sparklefish


----------



## trashpony (Nov 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> How is their pissing issue?
> 
> (And can I steal them please?)


They haven't pissed anywhere they shouldn't have done for a few weeks but I do keep them shut out of bedrooms in the main in case the urge to piss on my bed becomes overwhelming 

They are very used to being shut in my office overnight now - they run in when I take their food in and didn't even wake up when I came down at 5am today.


----------



## innit (Nov 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> How is their pissing issue?
> 
> (And can I steal them please?)


Liked because I want to steal them too...


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 8, 2013)

So we're due to go away for a few days next week and Buttons has decided to be off her food since we gave her a spot-on flea treatment (Stronghold) on Tuesday - looking very sorry for herself. Mrs SFM begged me to take her to the vet yesterday since she didn't want to go away and leave a sick cat. I took time off work, took her to the vet where she gets the once over (incl. thermometer up the bum). Vet declares there's nothing physical wrong with her apart from her being slightly overweight. Fears assuaged (and £25 poorer), I return home where Buttons demands to be fed but will only have pate - devoured in 1 minute flat! Bloody mind games from a cat..


----------



## TopCat (Nov 8, 2013)

Dylan the intact adolescent tom cat  has started to produce the most foul smelling piss ever. He is using the litter tray but I await with fondness his desire to go out fucking and fighting for three days at a time. 

He is also "play fighting" with Bobby cat in a manner that suggests war is on it's way.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 8, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> He's not chipped and I feel massively guilty for that now. I don't know why he's not, and we talked about chipping the cats when the dog was done. I might phone round a few vets.


 
Don't feel guilty - chipping is only of any use if someone takes him in and chances are he'll just show up. Ours got lost and was missing for three weeks - he just showed up at the back door looking a bit thinner but otherwise fine. We put posters up everywhere, knocked on doors for several streets in either direction and had absolutely not a sniff ... and then he just rocked up.

Good luck, I really feel for you, know exactly how you're feeling. (((sparklefish)))


----------



## Reno (Nov 8, 2013)

Alfie brought in a mouse at 4am. His fourth kill since I've had him (three mice, one bird though i think the bird had been dead for a while). There was a lot of kitty excitement which I tried hard to ignore, but he got too noisy so I got up. He'd shoved the mouse under a rug, frantically trying to get it back out. So glad it was dead already and down the loo it went. RIP, mouse.


----------



## Callie (Nov 8, 2013)

Yesterday evening I was attacked by the Tiny Poo because my hands smelled of bleach  apaprently it sends her  abit crazy and makes her bitey


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 8, 2013)

Just spent the past few hours listening to my cat miaow at the window so finally I break and open the door despite her having a cat flap. I then can't cope with the whining anymore so I throw away good food and put out more so she can eat half and lick the jelly off the rest. There is nothing remotely endearing about this miaowing. I'm getting tempted to take her to the vet as even though she seems OK the miaowing is utterly unbearable and I honestly dread what the neighbours think as she sits outside next to their lounge window and does it.

ETA: Gypsy has now eaten most of her food (a pouch) and has gone out through the cat flap sit on the windowsill and miaow like a broken-hearted blues cat. Her mobility is good, she looks fine and does eat the right amount but in smaller amounts but could this grating noise be something?


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 8, 2013)

Talked to someone at a seminar this afternoon who'd agreed to feed her niece's cat while she was away for a week. Every time she fed the cat, another cat turned up and she had to shoo it away. When her niece got back, she discovered she'd been feeding next door's cat and was shooing away the beast she should have been looking after!


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 8, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> Her mobility is good, she looks fine and does eat the right amount but in smaller amounts but could this grating noise be something?


 
I'm assuming the miaowing is new/different from normal behaviour - if so, then yes, could well be something. Do I take it from your post it started a few hours ago and has gone on ever since? I'd be phoning the vet.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes..it's new but my BF thinks she has always done it. Gypsy was his dad's cat and we took her when he passed away but she has lived with us for 18 months and I think it's new. She is otherwise the same such as being playful (we play every day with her), still a lap cat and loves being stroked. The food thing has always been an issue and for a while it was Felix Sensations or nothing but I don't recall her miaowing just not eating what we put down.

Yesterday I was sleeping in the bedroom above where she sits (I'm on nights so sleeping daytime) and she was at it on/off for hours though I don't hear her at night as I sleep in a different bedroom. She has come back in and napping at the top of the stairs as it's warm there so still doing her normal stuff. But I'm starting to think it must be something.

ETA: the miaowing is always on/off but it feels constant. I have been at home all day and feel like I have heard her all day as I did yesterday. She is currently quiet. She has also started to sit on the coffee table and the TV unit which seems odd and last night she sat on the arm of the sofa facing the wall which she has never done before.


----------



## Manter (Nov 8, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> Yes..it's new but my BF thinks she has always done it. Gypsy was his dad's cat and we took her when he passed away but she has lived with us for 18 months and I think it's new. She is otherwise the same such as being playful (we play every day with her), still a lap cat and loves being stroked. The food thing has always been an issue and for a while it was Felix Sensations or nothing but I don't recall her miaowing just not eating what we put down.
> 
> Yesterday I was sleeping in the bedroom above where she sits (I'm on nights so sleeping daytime) and she was at it on/off for hours though I don't hear her at night as I sleep in a different bedroom. She has come back in and napping at the top of the stairs as it's warm there so still doing her normal stuff. But I'm starting to think it must be something.
> 
> ETA: the miaowing is always on/off but it feels constant. I have been at home all day and feel like I have heard her all day as I did yesterday. She is currently quiet. She has also started to sit on the coffee table and the TV unit which seems odd and last night she sat on the arm of the sofa facing the wall which she has never done before.


Vet is my suggestion- they deal with more than just illness, a good one will advise on behavioural stuff too.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> Vet is my suggestion- they deal with more than just illness, a good one will advise on behavioural stuff too.


 
Okay so as its been going on since yesterday and she doesn't otherwise seem in distress, I'd agree with Manter on this and suggest it might be behavioural rather than illness, still needs a call to the vet though I think.


----------



## Epona (Nov 8, 2013)

Jakey has hurt his hind left paw - it's not major, he has a swollen toe and it's a bit painful, no sign of any broken skin or infection and he's well and alert in himself, so it's a case of monitoring to see how it goes.  Having had broken toes several times myself I know there's not a lot that can be done (unless it's a bad break and out of alignment, there's no sign of that here), I'll keep an eye on him and take him to the vet for anti-inflammatories/pain relief if necessary.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope your kitty turns up soon @sparklefish...

Here is a question for the wider thread. Does your cat ever just sit by you and stare with a malevolent and expectant look? Trillian usually does it to me when it's an hour or so before feeding time, but she's been doing it this morning and I can't work out what she wants/why I'm obviously such a bad human!


----------



## girasol (Nov 9, 2013)

I get stared at sometimes, but I choose to see it as loving no matter how menacing she looks 

It's as if she's studying me, probably in the same way I study her cute face sometimes


----------



## CRI (Nov 9, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Hope your kitty turns up soon sparklefish...
> 
> Here is a question for the wider thread. Does your cat ever just sit by you and stare with a malevolent and expectant look? Trillian usually does it to me when it's an hour or so before feeding time, but she's been doing it this morning and I can't work out what she wants/why I'm obviously such a bad human!





girasol said:


> I get stared at sometimes, but I choose to see it as loving no matter how menacing she looks
> 
> It's as if she's studying me, probably in the same way I study her cute face sometimes


Do you mean something like this?





If so yes, and often.

Having said that, here it's more the pursed lip "you've done something wrong silly human, don't you realise?" than purely malevolent.  Herbert J Gingercat (RIP) was the master of the malevolent, condescending stare.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 9, 2013)

Cola arrived this evening.
 A lot of growling and hissing from usually totally placid Willow.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 9, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Cola arrived this evening.
> A lot of growling and hissing from usually totally placid Willow.


I very much AWOLed there (awwwwed out loud )

Oh I have kitten envy...

Trillian, however, is stretched across my lap in a superman flying pose which is very lovely.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 9, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Cola arrived this evening.
> A lot of growling and hissing from usually totally placid Willow.



So cute!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2013)

What a wee cutie barney_pig! 

My kittens are all huge now


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2013)

Cola is awesome.  

I know it's bad. But I am looking forward to getting a kitten when my old man dies. 

I can't get one before then because he is a miserable fat bastard who is 16 and it would be unfair in him and any kitten. 

But I really miss having two cats. I've always had two cats but my old lady died earlier in the year. I still talk about having cats plural rather than singular though.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 9, 2013)

Willow has always been our kitten, with two bigger boys to keep him in his place.
 Hercules died a few years back, then dexter went all cat senile and finally went to sleep in a sun trap in the garden last summer.
 When dexty went loopy willow started to grow bigger taking more alpha cat duties on, including being the main pull and poke fluffy toy for the foster babies.
We hope that once he has got over his bad boy hissing he will become colas new daddy.


----------



## Manter (Nov 9, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Hope your kitty turns up soon @sparklefish...
> 
> Here is a question for the wider thread. Does your cat ever just sit by you and stare with a malevolent and expectant look? Trillian usually does it to me when it's an hour or so before feeding time, but she's been doing it this morning and I can't work out what she wants/why I'm obviously such a bad human!


Apparently (as usual according to vet friend), the eyes half closed properly malevolent stare is actually a sign they are relaxed and trust you. Which I try and remember when I wake up and find Ghengis two inches from my face staring at me...


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2013)

Sonic adores me and always watches me, in case I leave the room so he knows to get up and follow me.  "Velcro Kitty" is the accepted interwebs terminology for this type of behaviour   He'll often just sit and stare waiting for me to do something, if I stand up he's winding round my ankles in less than a second (one of his nicknames is "Captain Underfoot").  If he wants food or attention he'll start tugging at my sleeve and wailing, like an overwrought toddler at the sweet counter of a supermarket. 

Oh and Jakey's foot is a lot better today, one toe still a little swollen but not as bad, and he's stopped limping, he can bear weight on it properly.  So looks as though it was just bruising.  Still keeping a close eye on it, if it gets worse again or the swelling hasn't completely gone in a couple of days I will of course take him to the vet - but hopefully it looks as though it's nothing serious.


----------



## Garek (Nov 10, 2013)

How do you encourage a kitten to spend time outside? She's 8 months old and has constant cabin fever yet she doesn't want to spend time out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2013)

Another attempted break in  Plus muddy paw prints on the window


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2013)

Garek said:


> How do you encourage a kitten to spend time outside? She's 8 months old and has constant cabin fever yet she doesn't want to spend time out.


Is she spayed?  Please tell me she's been spayed.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 10, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Willow has always been our kitten, with two bigger boys to keep him in his place.
> Hercules died a few years back, then dexter went all cat senile and finally went to sleep in a sun trap in the garden last summer.
> When dexty went loopy willow started to grow bigger taking more alpha cat duties on, including being the main pull and poke fluffy toy for the foster babies.
> We hope that once he has got over his bad boy hissing he will become colas new daddy.


Cola just turned on willow and hissed and growled at him.
 And willow backed down and started crying.
 Wimpiest cat ever!


----------



## Garek (Nov 10, 2013)

Epona said:


> Is she spayed?  Please tell me she's been spayed.



Yeah of course!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 10, 2013)

From Trillian's behaviour earlier today, either we've got a mouse somewhere in the kitchen and she can sense it, or she has taken drugs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 10, 2013)

Garek said:


> How do you encourage a kitten to spend time outside? She's 8 months old and has constant cabin fever yet she doesn't want to spend time out.



Depends on the cat.

Some cats don't really do the outdoors thing.

Take kitty with you outside?

Leave the door open (not entirely practical this time of year)

And do it before not after feeding time, so she's more likely to come back in for food.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2013)

I let mine go 'beyond the back garden' today. They both went jauntily up the alley that runs behind the house and then within about 3 minutes, Bubbles came tearing back round the corner, swiftly followed by Loki. I think there might have been another cat


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 10, 2013)

When willow finally woke up he hissed at cola, but we're getting there.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 10, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> When willow finally woke up he hissed at cola, but we're getting there.


Hooray!


----------



## Mation (Nov 10, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> When willow finally woke up he hissed at cola, but we're getting there.



Oh god, I wish...

With only a modicum of "DYLAN! Be nice to Bobby!" and "S'ok Bobby, S'ok" to stop Bobby's growling, today we managed, after just three months, our first big cat-little cat cuddle (of sorts):


(Cola is ridiculously cute, btw, barney_pig ! )


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 10, 2013)

festivaldeb found a dead rat  under a rug in the house this morning.

We worked out that one of our bad kittehs (and we have a chief suspect!  ) must have dragged it in several days ago   -- possibly bonfire night/Tuesday.

The Kriminal Katten must surely have hidden it under the rug deliberately, probably as revenge for deb building a barrier at the catflap to keep them out of the garden during the noisy fireworky hours ...

The vile ratcorpse-based hum had been gradually getting more obvious indoors on Friday, and especially Saturday. How we hadn't sourced it sooner is a mystery ....  Yucksville though  !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Cola arrived this evening.
> A lot of growling and hissing from usually totally placid Willow.



So _very_ cute!! I too have kitten envy


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 11, 2013)

Morning update:
 Cola is trotting around with willow playing and bouncing about together.
 Willow keeps expecting cola to be able to follow him onto furniture, leaving cola mewing below.
 Surprised at how quickly they've settled


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 11, 2013)

I've just informed my cats that other cats are being more interesting than them on the internet (have just read the whole thread) .... They ignored me

Thoughts to those with kitteh woes x


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 11, 2013)

Got home first this evening so it's my turn to feed the monsters and to make sure Bob has his medicine - one tablet crushed up and mixed in with liver treat paste - the meds went down without even touching the side, so it seemed only fair to give him his tea as well - which was also consumed at his usual frightening pace

In walks Mrs Voltz with Chinese take-away for tea - this is served up, a light drizzle of Soy sauce and . . . . honk, honk, HONK!!!

Up comes Bobs tea AND MEDS just as we're about to start eating - I'm then asked if I'd checked for cat piss when I came in -

"no"

- Oh joy, nearly a full house - puddle of piss AND cat sick to clean up after tea


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 11, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Cola arrived this evening.
> A lot of growling and hissing from usually totally placid Willow.



This kitteh hasn't found you "stash" by any chance, has it??

Only it does look "very wide awake indeed" IYKWIM


----------



## CRI (Nov 11, 2013)

This will sound weird, but Breeze just made a sound that was rather like, uh, barking!

She rarely meows, mostly does that buzzing thing.  Well, it was a variation on that, sort of.  She was just lying in the middle of the room and made a loud noise more like, "brrrrraaakk."  I turned around and she did it twice in quick succession - a close approximation to "ruff ruff," almost.  Do you know how freaky it is to hear a cat bark?  OH heard it, too.  Yikes.

She's now back to the usual buzzes and whirrs, but that was just weird.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2013)

CRI said:


> This will sound weird, but Breeze just made a sound that was rather like, uh, barking!
> 
> She rarely meows, mostly does that buzzing thing.  Well, it was a variation on that, sort of.  She was just lying in the middle of the room and made a loud noise more like, "brrrrraaakk."  I turned around and she did it twice in quick succession - a close approximation to "ruff ruff," almost.  Do you know how freaky it is to hear a cat bark?  OH heard it, too.  Yikes.
> 
> She's now back to the usual buzzes and whirrs, but that was just weird.


Idiot cat does it when he is preparing a really honking furball

E2a sorry


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 11, 2013)

CRI said:


> This will sound weird, but Breeze just made a sound that was rather like, uh, barking!
> 
> She rarely meows, mostly does that buzzing thing.  Well, it was a variation on that, sort of.  She was just lying in the middle of the room and made a loud noise more like, "brrrrraaakk."  I turned around and she did it twice in quick succession - a close approximation to "ruff ruff," almost.  Do you know how freaky it is to hear a cat bark?  OH heard it, too.  Yikes.
> 
> She's now back to the usual buzzes and whirrs, but that was just weird.



This one is a cute little barker


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2013)

CRI said:


> This will sound weird, but Breeze just made a sound that was rather like, uh, barking!
> 
> She rarely meows, mostly does that buzzing thing.  Well, it was a variation on that, sort of.  She was just lying in the middle of the room and made a loud noise more like, "brrrrraaakk."  I turned around and she did it twice in quick succession - a close approximation to "ruff ruff," almost.  Do you know how freaky it is to hear a cat bark?  OH heard it, too.  Yikes.
> 
> She's now back to the usual buzzes and whirrs, but that was just weird.



it's with you referring to her as 'dog cat'

she is suffering from species dysphoria

i think she needs counselling...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2013)

Advice please: I've never wormed any of my cats in the past and only defleaed them during the summer months. They never had fleas or worms (as far as I could tell - well the vet didn't tell me they had when I took them in for other issues). 

Should I do it every six weeks like I read somewhere? And if so, what do I get and where do I get it from?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 12, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Advice please: I've never wormed any of my cats in the past and only defleaed them during the summer months. They never had fleas or worms (as far as I could tell - well the vet didn't tell me they had when I took them in for other issues).
> 
> Should I do it every six weeks like I read somewhere? And if so, what do I get and where do I get it from?


We do Trillian every three months. Probably once every 14 weeks by the time it's come round to that time again and we've taken a week or two to build up to the trauma of giving her a pill.  Six weeks sounds far too frequent. 

It's defleaing I tend to be quite bad and irregular with, my rationale being that you can generally tell if the cat has fleas or not.


----------



## Mation (Nov 12, 2013)

High Voltage said:


> This kitteh hasn't found you "stash" by any chance, has it??
> 
> Only it does look "very wide awake indeed" IYKWIM


That's because there's a whole WORLD to POUNCE on!!!! It's very startling for an itty bitty kitty!


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Nov 12, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Advice please: I've never wormed any of my cats in the past and only defleaed them during the summer months. They never had fleas or worms (as far as I could tell - well the vet didn't tell me they had when I took them in for other issues).
> 
> Should I do it every six weeks like I read somewhere? And if so, what do I get and where do I get it from?




Use Drontal.  Cats that go outdoors and are at risk of acquiring fleas need to be wormed, probably at the same time as they are dosed with the flea-treatment.  The fleas are vectors for worms.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2013)

Bitter&Twisted said:


> Use Drontal.  Cats that go outdoors and are at risk of acquiring fleas need to be wormed, probably at the same time as they are dosed with the flea-treatment.  The fleas are vectors for worms.


Cool, thanks. Kittens are free-range for the first time today. Bubbles is fine but Loki is immensely stupid and has got stuck on top of the roof (single storey but still!), and in the middle of a fence (one of those ones with alternating planks on either side) so I don't rate his chances in the big wide world


----------



## girasol (Nov 12, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Advice please: I've never wormed any of my cats in the past and only defleaed them during the summer months. They never had fleas or worms (as far as I could tell - well the vet didn't tell me they had when I took them in for other issues).
> 
> Should I do it every six weeks like I read somewhere? And if so, what do I get and where do I get it from?



We use Advocate, that has some deworming 'properties' too.  Every 4 weeks, just squeeze at the back of the neck...  Even then Rusty gets offended when we do it, Aphex didn't use to care, we just did it when she was chilling, she wouldn't even notice...


Advocate is for the treatment & prevention of flea infestation, earmite infestation, roundworm, hookworm and heartworm. It protects your pets against internal & external parasites for four weeks with just one very convenient treatment.
Not done the tablets for ages...


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 12, 2013)

Advocate is good because it supposedly protects against heart & lungworm as well as intestinal worms and fleas. Much less toxic than any Bob Martin's Evil Product and much less hassle than trying to give a cat a pill  but it can have minor side effects, including but not limited to:

Limited shedding of fur around the area where it's applied
Frothy mouth if you put it on wrong and cat can reach it to lick it off
A day of having an inert / lethargic / sulky / resentful cat around. (It doesn't seem to make them puke but rather to give them a day of feeling a bit rough. Depends how your cat reacts to that...)

I think - though I'm not sure - it might be slightly stingy on their skin, underneath the fur. Mine always gives me the dirtiest look in existence if I've dosed him up while he was sleeping, gives a good shake & tries to lick off the residue, and then barely moves from the house for the next 24h. But it has never ever made him ill in any way.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm trying to look at funny cat gifs on the bandwidth thread and apparently I need to share these so called interesting cats on the Internet with someone else


----------



## Shirl (Nov 12, 2013)

We used Advantage spot-on on Vincent after Frontline seemed to stop working. There are bloody dead flees all over the place, we even found about 10 in the bath 
Vincent and the dogs plus rugs and sofas are all sprayed up and I'd better not see any more of the little bastards for a long time


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 12, 2013)

Apparently this is important enough for everyone to have a turn


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2013)

Another vote for advocate particularly for the lungworm protection. I wouldn't touch any over the counter stuff apart from possibly frontline and that didn't work. 

We used to get a worming paste called panacur for the cats, I think that was 3 monthly. It was good but messy and our dogs just have a 6 monthly pill now.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 12, 2013)

Mumbles274 said:


> I'm trying to look at funny cat gifs on the bandwidth thread and apparently I need to share these so called interesting cats on the Internet with someone else





Mumbles274 said:


> Apparently this is important enough for everyone to have a turn



You should have put one on each shoulder as furry epaulettes.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 12, 2013)

Mumbles274 said:


> Apparently this is important enough for everyone to have a turn


Mumbles274 's cat, meet Trillian. I think you may have been separated at birth!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry to be really dull but do you all get Advocate from the vet? I don't want to have to schlep the kittens there every few months


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 12, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Sorry to be really dull but do you all get Advocate from the vet? I don't want to have to schlep the kittens there every few months


You do, but you don't have to bring the cats each time you get another batch. I think ours are happy to just check our yearly at booster time.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 12, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Sorry to be really dull but do you all get Advocate from the vet? I don't want to have to schlep the kittens there every few months


Yup,  but  you just get a repeat prescription.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 12, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Mumbles274 's cat, meet Trillian. I think you may have been separated at birth!
> 
> View attachment 43354


trillian is a great name  mine is called blue and the ginger and white is bob (after dylan). Blue was going to be Jimi but it didn't suit him when we started calling him it


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> Yup,  but  you just get a repeat prescription.


So I have to take them the 1st time and then we're good?


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 12, 2013)

trashpony said:


> So I have to take them the 1st time and then we're good?




Yes,  that's what I  do, get 6  months  worth  at a  time,  they have a check up every  12 month's when they get their  jabs and every other lot of flea and worm stuff  coincides  with that


----------



## Ozone (Nov 12, 2013)

trashpony said:


> So I have to take them the 1st time and then we're good?



I've never had to take my cats into the vets to get Advocate, and as far as I know you don't need a prescription. I just pop into the vets every 6 months or so and get a box of 6 doses (they also sell them in 3's). It is expensive at roughly £6 a dose but it is brilliant! I have 3 cats and we've never had a flea problem. My cats are also fine with it. They hate it, but I haven't noticed any side effects. I tend to dose them every 2-3 months.

I used it on my kitten when he was four months old (it's safe from 9 weeks old) and he had no reaction at all.....I think if it burned or irritated the skin, we would have known as he doesn't have particularly thick fur!


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> Yes,  that's what I  do, get 6  months  worth  at a  time,  they have a check up every  12 month's when they get their  jabs and every other lot of flea and worm stuff  coincides  with that



Same here, as long as the vet or nurse sees the dogs once a year they're happy. Partly to check their weight so they get the right dose.


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Another vote for advocate particularly for the lungworm protection. I wouldn't touch any over the counter stuff apart from possibly frontline and that didn't work.
> 
> We used to get a worming paste called panacur for the cats, I think that was 3 monthly. It was good but messy and our dogs just have a 6 monthly pill now.


Has your cat turned up?


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2013)

Manter said:


> Has your cat turned up?



No. : ( It's a week tomorrow, I just can't understand where he's gone.


----------



## CRI (Nov 12, 2013)

I initially registered Breeze with the local vet (seems okay, nothing special and a bit pricey) as thought might be tricky getting her to Griff and Mal's vet Scott, who is on the far side of town.  But, since discovering she's fairly cool with car travel, I decided to register her there as well.  Other vet gave her Frontline and insisted it "works," and I've been giving it to her monthly from the batch I found left over from Herbs.  Will see how it goes but next time I go back to see Scott, I'll ask his advice.  I think they do some kind of "Jab Plan" that covers the routine stuff, so might that make the expensive flea/worm treatment a bit more reasonable?

Breeze only made the barking noise once today (thankfully not connected to puking in any way!) and also went a bit nuts with one of her toy mousies.  I think I might have more luck with teaching her to fetch now.  Each time, she ended up carrying the mouse to me without me asking!  It looked a bit odd, like she'd caught some proper vermin! 

Not only does she try and nick food off your plate, you can't leave a drink anywhere safely.






Laptop case as prey item


----------



## CRI (Nov 12, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> No. : ( It's a week tomorrow, I just can't understand where he's gone.


Oh crap, I'm so sorry


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> No. : ( It's a week tomorrow, I just can't understand where he's gone.


Oh, sorry honey, what a nightmare


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 12, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> No. : ( It's a week tomorrow, I just can't understand where he's gone.


----------



## oryx (Nov 12, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> No. : ( It's a week tomorrow, I just can't understand where he's gone.


 
 hope he turns up safely.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 13, 2013)

Hope you find him, sparklefish


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, really hope he turns up soon sparklefish


----------



## Shirl (Nov 13, 2013)

My friend has just bought two Korats. I've never seen or heard of them before and they're funny looking things but very amusing kittens.





These two are just randoms off t'internet not my friend's kittens but they look the same.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 13, 2013)

In other news, Vincent seems to be flee free again


----------



## Mation (Nov 13, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> No. : ( It's a week tomorrow, I just can't understand where he's gone.


Oh love, how miserable


----------



## trashpony (Nov 13, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> No. : ( It's a week tomorrow, I just can't understand where he's gone.


 I'm so sorry my love


----------



## Shirl (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope you get some good news soon sparklefish


----------



## izz (Nov 13, 2013)

High Voltage said:


> Got home first this evening so it's my turn to feed the monsters and to make sure Bob has his medicine - one tablet crushed up and mixed in with liver treat paste - the meds went down without even touching the side, so it seemed only fair to give him his tea as well - which was also consumed at his usual frightening pace
> 
> In walks Mrs Voltz with Chinese take-away for tea - this is served up, a light drizzle of Soy sauce and . . . . honk, honk, HONK!!!
> 
> ...


 
you didn't mention that your chair was actually _in_ the pisspuddle.....


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 15, 2013)

Gypsy cat is booked into vet for this Tuesday. From telephone call they said it may be dementia but she hasn't been examined yet. Right now she is cleaning herself and apart from the grating miaowing she is a normal loving cat.


----------



## CRI (Nov 15, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> Gypsy cat is booked into vet for this Tuesday. From telephone call they said it may be dementia but she hasn't been examined yet. Right now she is cleaning herself and apart from the grating miaowing she is a normal loving cat.


Hope all is okay, well okay as can be.


----------



## CRI (Nov 15, 2013)

A very starey Breeze


----------



## Boycey (Nov 15, 2013)

if our cats love chasing their catnip mouse but have an irrational fear of balloons how wrong is it to tie one to the other?


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 16, 2013)

Do it & film it!


----------



## Wookey (Nov 16, 2013)

Malcolm as a a young boy kit.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 16, 2013)

b
Barbra in her little circular den...


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> Gypsy cat is booked into vet for this Tuesday. From telephone call they said it may be dementia but she hasn't been examined yet. Right now she is cleaning herself and apart from the grating miaowing she is a normal loving cat.



Change in voice, especially sounding hoarse or rough or grating, or vocalising more than normal, is often a sign of thyroid trouble, which is extremely common in older cats and very treatable (pills, surgery, or radiation treatment, suitability for types of treatment depend on age and health).  Be sure to tell your vet about changes in her voice as well as obvious changes in her health and eating patterns, because that can be just as important for diagnosis as other factors.

Another cause for frequent or unusual vocalisation is loss of hearing which is also common in elderly cats (and deaf cats tend to miaow louder) - not a lot can be done for that, other than to gently stamp on the floor when you are feeding her, so that she learns to run to you when she feels the vibration of you stamping on the floor, a deaf cat is not a big issue you just have to find means of communication.

Sadly, cats can also suffer from dementia when very elderly, but it would be a good idea to rule out the other things I have mentioned first.

In other words: make sure they test her thyroid function (which is treatable!) before writing it off as dementia.

Edit (After Agent Sparrow's 'like', just to clarify.  I dislike the fact that I can edit posts so long after without it showing up at the bottom that I edited, but I will always try to be honest about any edits that go further than spelling/grammar corrections) but after I've put a bit more thought in - when you phoned, who told you on the phone that it might be dementia?  It's completely unethical to give a diagnosis over the phone, it's usually a veterinary nurse who answers the phone, or sometimes a trainee or intern or an admin receptionist - they are not allowed to even suggest a clinical diagnosis, so whatever their intention (which I am sure was well meant!) please speak in person with your vet after a proper examination. And thyroid function tests.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 16, 2013)

Somewhat relaxed


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Somewhat relaxed


Oh now that is a cat tummy.  Does he like to be stroked or does he do the bait & switch?

My Jakey absolutely loves to roll on his back and have his tummy stroked (I can even blow raspberries on his tummy), but he's not entirely normal bless him


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2013)

Epona said:


> Oh now that is a cat tummy.  Does he like to be stroked or does he do the bait & switch?



beware the


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 16, 2013)

Epona said:


> Oh now that is a cat tummy.  Does he like to be stroked or does he do the bait & switch?
> 
> My Jakey absolutely loves to roll on his back and have his tummy stroked (I can even blow raspberries on his tummy), but he's not entirely normal bless him


He likes to be petted on the tum until he has had enough, then it's fingers beware!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 16, 2013)

Investigating the top of the wall since the wind blew the ivy down 











Ooo can get in the fortsythia 






Saying hi to next doors kitteh, with a big pile of ivy


----------



## trashpony (Nov 16, 2013)

Bubbles chilling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loki has been watching Strictly so is practising his moves




Watching F1


----------



## toggle (Nov 16, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> He likes to be petted on the tum until he has had enough, then it's fingers beware!



i'm lucky, I get the almost but not quite a nip, where you aren't actually certain whether the teeth touched you or not.

madame has taken to sleeping on me. she's gentle enough not to wake me up, but I get a delightful backache in the morning.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2013)

toggle said:


> i'm lucky, I get the almost but not quite a nip, where you aren't actually certain whether the teeth touched you or not.



in that case, kitteh is being affectionate.

if they draw blood but don't go through to the bone, then they are just playing...


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 16, 2013)

CRI said:


> A very starey Breeze



'You bought supermarket own-brand instead of Fancy Feast...'

'My vengeance will arise soon, useless servant...'

'SOON...'


----------



## Sirena (Nov 16, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Advice please: I've never wormed any of my cats in the past and only defleaed them during the summer months. They never had fleas or worms (as far as I could tell - well the vet didn't tell me they had when I took them in for other issues).
> 
> Should I do it every six weeks like I read somewhere? And if so, what do I get and where do I get it from?


I don't think cats need doing every six weeks.  I just think flea treatment is hugely powerful and should only be used where necessary.  

One thing you can use is sulphur powder.  You can get it at any gardening supplier.  It is cheap, totally natural, unpoisonous and quite inert and cats don't mind being dusted with it.  But fleas (and all insects - which is why you find it in gardening shops) hate it and won't go near it.  Dust your cat regularly with it and it won't get fleas.


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2013)

trashpony - fleas carry cat tapeworm, so if cats have been in contact with fleas, then they WILL have worms too.

Mine are indoor cats but still come into contact with flea eggs brought in on shoes/trouser cuffs after walking through grass (had a horrible infestation at the start of this year!), and intestinal parasites from both fleas and any poor rodents that stupidly wander into our flat and provide a quick snack.  I use Stronghold spot-on flea and worm treatment from my vet which effectively deals with the whole lot, even though my cats are indoor only I still need to treat them a couple of times a year.


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Bubbles chilling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, they've grown loads already


----------



## Manter (Nov 16, 2013)

g-cat discovering he can lie in a patch of sun and get fluff all over the clean clothes at the same time. Bliss


----------



## trashpony (Nov 17, 2013)

Manter said:


> God, they've grown loads already


They look like cats now. Just very small ones with big paws 

They're nearly 6 months' old!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 17, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I don't think cats need doing every six weeks.  I just think flea treatment is hugely powerful and should only be used where necessary.
> 
> *One thing you can use is sulphur powder.  You can get it at any gardening supplier.  It is cheap, totally natural, unpoisonous and quite inert and cats don't mind being dusted with it.  But fleas (and all insects - which is why you find it in gardening shops) hate it and won't go near it.  Dust your cat regularly with it and it won't get fleas*.


 
That looks like a great idea! Our 3 don't need flea treatment very often at all (and I'd agree with the 'only when necessary' thing) but I'm making a note of that sulphur powder tip. I'll see what the main catwoman (aka festivaldeb  ) thinks of it


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 17, 2013)

This afternoon my daughter was on the sofa doing essay research stuff. The two cats were on the other sofa asleep, Willow woke up and grabbed cola and picked him up and carried him into a corner, wher he growled at him and pinned him down. Then he started growling at my daughter very aggressively.
It was at this moment that my daughter realised that the two cats were in front of her- so what was she resting her head on?
On the back of the sofa was a big black tom that had snuck in and gone to sleep.
My daughter ran out to open the back door so this cat could escape and there was a massive cat scrap in the living room followed by black cat running at full pelt out of the house and into the garden followed quickly by Willow.
He has had special treats for being top cat.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 17, 2013)

Today I walked into the living room after having a bath and my two men were under the sleeping bag on the sofa. The cat one was on the inside, with just his head sticking out. When he noticed me looking at him, his face was just so smug and satisfied.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2013)

The yin and yang of kittenz. 

A man came round today to measure the window for the catflap. Loki ran up the back of his leg and the poor bloke was squealing  I had to do a lot of apologising


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 18, 2013)

Manter said:


> g-cat discovering he can lie in a patch of sun and get fluff all over the clean clothes at the same time. Bliss



I'm  guessing he hasn't acquired a coat the size of wales and is now resembling a small sheep.

Just had to clean ours trouser area up, full of poo. 
He got black paint on him yesterday also.


----------



## Manter (Nov 18, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> I'm  guessing he hasn't acquired a coat the size of wales and is now resembling a small sheep.
> 
> Just had to clean ours trouser area up, full of poo.
> He got black paint on him yesterday also.


He is huge and fluffy.... But he's got a mane rather than looking like a sheep. 
When he got sick we had to follow him round with loo roll when he used the litter tray. It was not dignified...


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 18, 2013)

Manter said:


> He is huge and fluffy.... But he's got a mane rather than looking like a sheep.
> When he got sick we had to follow him round with loo roll when he used the litter tray. It was not dignified...



got to be related somehow










I did  clean the floor after tho


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 19, 2013)

I think it's time to tell the thread about Trillian and the "mummy gown".

When Trillian and Buffy were kittens, they decided that my white towelling dressing gown reminded then of their white long haired mother, and started seeking it out, kneeding it, and suckling it whenever it was worn. Which was very cute when you're talking about 10 week old kittens. They never quite grew out of it though, which admittedly could you useful when you needed to distract them to be brushed (which Trillian still hates).

So, when it still happens with a bossy cat with long claws who is officially counts as "large", it can begin to get in the way of the morning routine. Basically I've been pinned down in bed for about 15 minutes until her majesty decided she had enough mummy gown love.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 19, 2013)

I should say that Hilli was something of a climber in her younger days - my OH has towelling dressing gowns, and Hilli was adept at mountaineering to sit on one's head, even whilst the first cup of the day was in production. I never managed to get a photograph, unfortunately. 

My parents-in-laws' old cat (this is from 25 years ago) was very much into sitting on the warm tv (big boxy thing it was) and if he didn't like the programme this big, busy tail was draped down over the screen, slowly obscuring it. Shout "Oi, Tigger !" and he would coil it up for a bit, but soon the call would need to be repeated. He wasn't much of a lapcat, so calling him for a cuddle didn't usually distract him from the warm spot.


----------



## CRI (Nov 19, 2013)

Blowing Raspberries


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 19, 2013)

we have two cats, pip and winnie. pip is a boy (short for nothing), winnie is a girl (short for arwen (not my idea )). anyway, they hate each other, but pip being significantly bigger and older is able to beat the shit out of her, so he wins in the domination stakes, every time. winnie, however, has the naivety of youth on her side, and never seems to remember that leaping onto pip's back from a great hight, such as a bed or sofa or work surface, is always going to end in tears. growling, hissing, biting and general inter-cat battery are commonplace in our house.

anyway, this weekend we went away. a neighbour was feeding them but it would seem the big cat (pip) decided to "voice" his displeasure at our trip to the home counties by taking the opportunity to shit in the bath. yes, that's right, I was treated to the sight of a giant cat poo yesterday as i rushed upstairs to the loo after getting in from a two hour drive. and if that wasn't enough, one of them, i think the small one (winnie) owing to the size of the footprints, had then walked it in all round the bathroom. i genuinely couldn't have been more thrilled.

still, shitting and fighting aside, they can sometimes be quite sweet


----------



## CRI (Nov 19, 2013)

dolly's gal said:


> we have two cats, pip and winnie. pip is a boy (short for nothing), winnie is a girl (short for arwen (not my idea )). anyway, they hate each other, but pip being significantly bigger and older is able to beat the shit out of her, so he wins in the domination stakes, every time. winnie, however, has the naivety of youth on her side, and never seems to remember that leaping onto pip's back from a great hight, such as a bed or sofa or work surface, is always going to end in tears. growling, hissing, biting and general inter-cat battery are commonplace in our house.
> 
> anyway, this weekend we went away. a neighbour was feeding them but it would seem the big cat (pip) decided to "voice" his displeasure at our trip to the home counties by taking the opportunity to shit in the bath. yes, that's right, I was treated to the sight of a giant cat poo yesterday as i rushed upstairs to the loo after getting in from a two hour drive. and if that wasn't enough, one of them, i think the small one (winnie) owing to the size of the footprints, had then walked it in all round the bathroom. i genuinely couldn't have been more thrilled.
> 
> ...


I think this photo says it all about the relationship between your two feline friends!  Perfect!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 19, 2013)

CRI said:


> Blowing Raspberries



which thread on Urban was that in response to?


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2013)

this doesn't look comfy to me....


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2013)

trashpony said:


> The yin and yang of kittenz.
> 
> A man came round today to measure the window for the catflap. Loki ran up the back of his leg and the poor bloke was squealing  I had to do a lot of apologising



I just did mine myself..... went crazy with a jigsore....

Not the neatest of holes, but it serves its purpose.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2013)

Manter said:


> this doesn't look comfy to me....



Basically..... would you like to swap cats? I WANT RAGDOLL!


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Basically..... would you like to swap cats? I WANT RAGDOLL!


No, I'd miss him too much- he's sprawled across my legs at the moment purring....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 19, 2013)

Manter said:


> this doesn't look comfy to me....



I think you might have to take him to a cat repair centre...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I just did mine myself..... went crazy with a jigsore....
> 
> Not the neatest of holes, but it serves its purpose.


Would have loved to have do that but the only place to put it is a toughened glass window


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Would have loved to have do that but the only place to put it is a toughened glass window



eurgh!


----------



## CRI (Nov 19, 2013)

Manter said:


> this doesn't look comfy to me....


Not quite sure what bit is what, but all bits just gorgeous!


----------



## CRI (Nov 19, 2013)

(I have no idea . . . )  






What do you want now?


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2013)

CRI said:


> (I have no idea . . . )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the first one she looks like the pimp in a rap video.... All she needs is a gold medallion


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 19, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Basically..... would you like to swap cats? I WANT RAGDOLL!


I'd hold out for one with a head if I were you


----------



## CRI (Nov 19, 2013)

Manter said:


> In the first one she looks like the pimp in a rap video.... All she needs is a gold medallion


Almost, but not quite, Michael Jackson stylie crotch grabbing!


----------



## kittyP (Nov 19, 2013)

CRI said:
			
		

> (I have no idea . . . )
> 
> What do you want now?



Oh my! <3


----------



## kittyP (Nov 19, 2013)

Manter said:
			
		

> In the first one she looks like the pimp in a rap video.... All she needs is a gold medallion


----------



## Shirl (Nov 19, 2013)

Next door's cat, Bret, is desperate to move in here with the dogs and us but Vincent won't allow him over the threshold.


----------



## oryx (Nov 19, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Next door's cat, Bret, is desperate to move in here with the dogs and us but Vincent won't allow him over the threshold.


 
Bret = great name for a cat!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 20, 2013)

Surprised this didn't warrant a thread at the weekend

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/cat-called-oyster-catches-tube-2791641

AND he managed to get a seat on the victoria line!


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2013)

Idiot cat just escaped, bolted across the road inches in front of a car and tried to dive on the neighbourhood fox. This is why we don't let him out, he's a total bloody liability. Fortunately I wasn't carrying Mantito so I could run after him, otherwise he could be in West Norwood by now. Or squashed.

He is now chasing a cotton wool bud round the bed.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 20, 2013)

Rambo woke me up about 4/5am this morning tearing the shit out of the stair carpet. Second time this week. In the absence of a sensible method of training/teaching I've taken to kicking her outside as I know she hates that. I haven't been about to get back to sleep properly since then  and it started raining about 7 so I felt bad and got up to go find her. She came darting inside dripping wet (maybe it's been raining longer but I just didn't hear it!) and she's scoffing biscuits as if she's never been fed before. She's only been outside 3 hours! 

Dried her off with a tea towel as much as she would let me and gave her a bit of strokey action to let her know I still like her, and now she's gone off for a nap.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 20, 2013)

managed to train (just about) our previous cat that she was not supposed to do certain things - such as stropping her claws on furniture / carpet, Current cat is a bit dim on that front, so she has a coir doormat and some carpet samples of her own, which mostly stops her antics.......

Poor Hilli, she hates the sound of wet & windy weather, so last night's attempt at snow put her out of sorts at bedtime, so cuddled up and purred us both to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppp


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 20, 2013)

StoneRoad said:


> managed to train (just about) our previous cat



How?


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 20, 2013)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat just escaped, bolted across the road inches in front of a car and tried to dive on the neighbourhood fox. This is why we don't let him out, he's a total bloody liability. Fortunately I wasn't carrying Mantito so I could run after him, otherwise he could be in West Norwood by now. Or squashed.
> 
> He is now chasing a cotton wool bud round the bed.



I once caught Higgins playing in the ginnel with the local mangy fox, a really skinny, grubby looking thing with a nearly bald tail and he and Higgins were scampering around together like they were the best of friends


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> How?



Cat training - it helped that she was amenable and intelligent. we used a mixture of rewards for best behaviour and distractions - like shaking a tin with stones in it  (plus ignoring her pleas for food / cuddles) when she misbehaved.
One of the things she was not allowed to do was walk on the kitchen worktops. I heard her do so, and shouted "Down" she jumped down at once and came to me - which got her cuddled as a reward, This  was in front of some close friends, we were talking in the next room at the time .........


----------



## TopCat (Nov 20, 2013)

I just heard the sound of a flash flood in the house and discovered Dylan kitten had fallen/jumped into and out of the bath.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 20, 2013)

StoneRoad said:


> Cat training - it helped that she was amenable and intelligent. we used a mixture of rewards for best behaviour and distractions - like shaking a tin with stones in it  (plus ignoring her pleas for food / cuddles) when she misbehaved.
> One of the things she was not allowed to do was walk on the kitchen worktops. I heard her do so, and shouted "Down" she jumped down at once and came to me - which got her cuddled as a reward, This  was in front of some close friends, we were talking in the next room at the time .........



Thanks.

My problem is she does it while I'm in bed. I'm going to have to try to keep her awake all day so she's tired and sleeps when I'm asleep. I did that last week and I think it worked a bit but she's obviously reset her body clock so she can do some damage while I'm not around.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I have just spent 15 minutes rescuing Bubbles from the massive clematis/honeysuckle that grows up the side of the house.  
He shot out when I took the foal to school and I could hear him miaowing when I got back but couldn't see him anywhere. Eventually I realised he was standing in the gutter above my head  

I managed to persuade him down into the plant low enough for me to reach him. I hope he's learned his lesson


----------



## Mation (Nov 20, 2013)

TopCat said:


> I just heard the sound of a flash flood in the house and discovered Dylan kitten had fallen/jumped into and out of the bath.


Oh dear - poor thing  I have been trying to warn him that this was a likely occurrence given his newly developed interest in jumping up to have a look in...


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I have just spent 15 minutes rescuing Bubbles from the massive clematis/honeysuckle that grows up the side of the house.
> He shot out when I took the foal to school and I could hear him miaowing when I got back but couldn't see him anywhere. Eventually I realised he was standing in the gutter above my head
> 
> I managed to persuade him down into the plant low enough for me to reach him. I hope he's learned his lesson


I'm not sure cats ever learn their lesson…. it's why they need 9 lives….


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2013)

TopCat said:


> I just heard the sound of a flash flood in the house and discovered Dylan kitten had fallen/jumped into and out of the bath.


mine used to do that, bless him.  Now he just leans over the side and drinks the water, bubbles and soap scum and all.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 20, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> beware the


 


So for all you cat owners who _don't_ know this, showing their tummy is a cat's way of showing you it trusts you. This is NOT the same as wanting a tummy rub. Most cats do not like a tummy rub. Go for the ears instead, from the back of the head. Remember, most cats do NOT like a tummy rub. /publicserviceannouncement


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 21, 2013)

No news. Just some gifs of a cat.


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2013)

fucthest8 said:


> So for all you cat owners who _don't_ know this, showing their tummy is a cat's way of showing you it trusts you. This is NOT the same as wanting a tummy rub. Most cats do not like a tummy rub. Go for the ears instead, from the back of the head. Remember, most cats do NOT like a tummy rub. /publicserviceannouncement



cat "owners" 



and as regards whether cats want tummy rubs or not, I'd refer you to http://theoatmeal.com/comics/kitty_pet


----------



## Manter (Nov 21, 2013)

my cat with a head


----------



## CRI (Nov 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> my cat with a head


And a beautiful head it is. 

Breeze mainly had her head, tail or some other part of her anatomy in the vicinity of the paint tray and/or freshly painted walls as I attempted to decorate the lounge today.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 21, 2013)

I got the date wrong for Gypsy cat to go to vets and it was today & not Tuesday. Vet says she is a perfectly healthy cat for her age which is about 22 years. Got no answer for the miaowing other than her age and general senility. Tonight we have had friends round and she has been the perfect lap cat and seeking fuss from them plus she has been looking fab in her sparkly gold collar. Means I will just have to suffer the miaowing!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Vincent is no longer intimidated by the two big dogs


----------



## Manter (Nov 21, 2013)

CRI said:


> And a beautiful head it is.
> 
> Breeze mainly had her head, tail or some other part of her anatomy in the vicinity of the paint tray and/or freshly painted walls as I attempted to decorate the lounge today.


i shut mine in the bedroom when I was painting the hall and he managed to pull up the carpet while trying to escape.  So badly in fact I had to take the door off the hinges to get him out


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> Vet says she is a perfectly healthy cat for her age which is about 22 years.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Contented husband and cat


----------



## trashpony (Nov 22, 2013)

So about the nine lives thing. After Bubbles got stuck the other day, Loki decided to have a go




And while I went out to try and cajole him into going back the way he'd come, Bubbles decided to assist 






I've left them to it now -


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## TikkiB (Nov 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> So about the nine lives thing. After Bubbles got stuck the other day, Loki decided to have a go
> 
> And while I went out to try and cajole him into going back the way he'd come, bubbles decided to assist
> 
> I've left them to it now -


Are you putting up a Christmas tree by any chance? 

I've aways been surprised that Cilla or Mousch haven't done much Christmas tree climbing but we do alway avoid leaving fragile decorations on the bottom branches


----------



## trashpony (Nov 22, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> Are you putting up a Christmas tree by any chance?
> 
> I've aways been surprised that Cilla or Mousch haven't done much Christmas tree climbing but we do alway avoid leaving fragile decorations on the bottom branches





I really don't think it's a good idea but the foal would be crushed if we didn't have one. I've seen square wood stands in the garden centre to put the tree in so that should avoid tipping and I think I'll leave any fragile decorations until next year


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> Are you putting up a Christmas tree by any chance?
> 
> I've aways been surprised that Cilla or Mousch haven't done much Christmas tree climbing but we do alway avoid leaving fragile decorations on the bottom branches


We are still finding last year's tree decorations behind bits of furniture- and last year the cat was 3 months old and about 15cm long
This year he's going to be 15months and huge. Our Christmas tree doesn't stand a prayer


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Tonight, Bret, next door's cat that loves our dogs and wants to live with us, is locked out 
His two house mates seem to be indoors but he's out and his owner has buggered off to Huddersfield for the night as she often does. He would love to be in here but Vincent won't let him anywhere near 
Wolfie will feed him outside later but I'm sure Bret needs a warm dog to cuddle up to


----------



## CRI (Nov 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> We are still finding last year's tree decorations behind bits of furniture- and last year the cat was 3 months old and about 15cm long
> This year he's going to be 15months and huge. Our Christmas tree doesn't stand a prayer


Herbert (RIP) never showed much interest in the Christmas tree, but Breeze, well she is interested in EVERYTHING, so I'm convinced I'll have to staple the damned thing to the wall. 


Shirl said:


> Tonight, Bret, next door's cat that loves our dogs and wants to live with us, is locked out
> His two house mates seem to be indoors but he's out and his owner has buggered off to Huddersfield for the night as she often does. He would love to be in here but Vincent won't let him anywhere near
> Wolfie will feed him outside later but I'm sure Bret needs a warm dog to cuddle up to


Oh bugger poor Bret.  What's the kitty equivalent of a hot toddie?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2013)

CRI said:


> Herbert (RIP) never showed much interest in the Christmas tree, but Breeze, well she is interested in EVERYTHING, so I'm convinced I'll have to staple the damned thing to the wall.
> 
> Oh bugger poor Bret.  What's the kitty equivalent of a hot toddie?


Not sure  I hate it that he's so often locked out


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Meanwhile, Vincent is having a nap.


----------



## CRI (Nov 22, 2013)

Vincent looks very comfy!

Couple shots from this evening of Breeze

In profile





And just looking frankly, quite weird.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is a nice story - a cat rescued after being incredibly dim and trying to walk across a 90ft high viaduct in Stockport.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 22, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Here is a nice story - a cat rescued after being incredibly dim and trying to walk across a 90ft high viaduct in Stockport.


That is the sort of remarkably dim stunt my kittens would pull


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> That is the sort of remarkably dim stunt my kittens would pull



And people say dogs are dafter than cats. 

Although looking at the photo, it probably would have managed to get across, as the steel power gantries attached to the side of the bridge seem to leave a gap between them and the original bridge side.


----------



## Manter (Nov 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Meanwhile, Vincent is having a nap.


Ooh, that tummy, looks so soft and fluffy...


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2013)

My Sonic is pestering me for cuddles at the moment - he's had several hours of cuddles today, but that is insufficient - he's currently staring at me and purring, and occasionally tugging at my sleeve and wailing to make sure that I know he wants a cuddle.  I don't think I've ever had a pet that needed me so much, and I've had a parrot.  This little blue cat absolutely loves me.


----------



## Geri (Nov 23, 2013)

Jimmy was chasing socks around the bedroom for an hour before I got up. Geri decided that licking my nose was the best way to get me up to give her food.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 23, 2013)

Mation , I thought you'd be interested that Trillian appears to have exactly the same aversion to citrus peel and you do. There's been two times I've peeled a tangerine when she's been on my lap and she's sniffed, and then belted off out the room in disgust.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Mation , I thought you'd be interested that Trillian appears to have exactly the same aversion to citrus peel and you do. There's been two times I've peeled a tangerine when she's been on my lap and she's sniffed, and then belted off out the room in disgust.



Cats are usually very adverse to citrus.  When Sonic was having his issue as a kitten where he went through a short spell of pissing on us in bed (yes really, and I still love that cat!), I solved it by sprinkling lemon juice on the (newly laundered of course!) bed covers over our legs -it kept him off the bed in the area he'd been pissing for a few nights which was enough to break the habit.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 23, 2013)

Epona said:


> Cats are usually very adverse to citrus.  When Sonic was having his issue as a kitten where he went through a short spell of pissing on us in bed (yes really, and I still love that cat!), I solved it by sprinkling lemon juice on the bed covers over our legs -it kept him off the bed in the area he'd been pissing for a few nights which was enough to break the habit.


Ah, very interesting!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 23, 2013)

CRI said:


>



This, btw, is blates a "plotting to take over the world" look.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 23, 2013)

Now, should I get this for Trillian? 

http://www.catdreams.co.uk


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Now, should I get this for Trillian?
> 
> http://www.catdreams.co.uk



It looks quite tempting, but I've never gone for it - because I don't want my cats swiping at the screen of my nice telly!  I do lots to keep them entertained, but deliberately fixating their predatory attention on a relatively (for me) expensive bit of kit is not going to happen


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 23, 2013)

Epona said:


> It looks quite tempting, but I've never gone for it - because I don't want my cats swiping at the screen of my nice telly!  I do lots to keep them entertained, but deliberately fixating their predatory attention on a relatively (for me) expensive bit of kit is not going to happen


Yes, and I am aware that cats never like the expensive things bought for them (even though they might like some of _your _expensive things, like headphones ). Tbh wouldn't have considered it for any other cat I've owned, but she does love the little rodents when we're watching David Attenborough.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yes, and I am aware that cats never like the expensive things bought for them (even though they might like some of _your _expensive things, like headphones ). Tbh wouldn't have considered it for any other cat I've owned, but she does love the little rodents when we're watching David Attenborough.
> 
> View attachment 43818



My lot love all the wildlife shows on telly.  Sonic will actually watch anything on telly, but wildlife shows particularly appeal to them all. I often find myself watching 'Springwatch' or similar seasonal shows because the cats are riveted to it.  That doesn't stop me worrying that one of them might leap at the screen and accidentally pull it off the wall, I don't have that much faith in the integrity of my walls!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2013)

Epona said:


> My lot love all the wildlife shows on telly.  Sonic will actually watch anything on telly, but wildlife shows particularly appeal to them all. I often find myself watching 'Springwatch' or similar seasonal shows because the cats are riveted to it.  That doesn't stop me worrying that one of them might leap at the screen and accidentally pull it off the wall, I don't have that much faith in the integrity of my walls!


The boys were glued to Autumnwatch and are also quite keen on Strictly come dancing


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 23, 2013)

"Colin" has rejected me. Ungrateful bugger.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 23, 2013)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> "Colin" has rejected me. Ungrateful bugger.
> 
> View attachment 43825


I give you a further week before you lose the quote marks and Colin feels 100% your cat to name


----------



## CRI (Nov 23, 2013)

Breeze was quite taken with that programme about dogs a month or two back.  Not sure I'd bother with a whole dvd though.

Does anyone have any experience of those pet drinking fountain things?  Breeze splashes water from her bowl all over the place as it is, but I thought the fountain job might be more entertaining for her.  I don't think they're cheap though so don't want to waste alot of money.

Anyone else getting their felines anything interesting for Crimbo?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 23, 2013)

CRI said:


> Does anyone have any experience of those pet drinking fountain things?  Breeze splashes water from her bowl all over the place as it is, but I thought the fountain job might be more entertaining for her.  I don't think they're cheap though so don't want to waste alot of money.



I don't know about the fountain, but "Colin" likes to drink from the bath tap. Refuses to drink from its bowl. Loves drinking from running water.

Perhaps do the bath test on your kitty?


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2013)

CRI said:


> Breeze was quite taken with that programme about dogs a month or two back.  Not sure I'd bother with a whole dvd though.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of those pet drinking fountain things?  Breeze splashes water from her bowl all over the place as it is, but I thought the fountain job might be more entertaining for her.  I don't think they're cheap though so don't want to waste alot of money.
> 
> Anyone else getting their felines anything interesting for Crimbo?


Supposed to be good as it inspires them to drink more, and cats are notorious for not drinking much/enough and ending up with issues as a result. My friend the vet very highly recommends them and apparently most cats love them.
That said we have tried two and idiot cat thinks they are something to put toys in rather than drink from.... Maybe Breeze will, as a less idiotic cat, be able to work out what it's for!


----------



## Manter (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh- and idiot cat loves drinking from the tap too!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2013)

Pub kitteh!


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2013)

CRI said:


> Breeze was quite taken with that programme about dogs a month or two back.  Not sure I'd bother with a whole dvd though.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of those pet drinking fountain things?  Breeze splashes water from her bowl all over the place as it is, but I thought the fountain job might be more entertaining for her.  I don't think they're cheap though so don't want to waste alot of money.
> 
> Anyone else getting their felines anything interesting for Crimbo?




As I've already said on another thread, Radar broke the drinking fountain I bought him within a few hours of its arrival.  They are a great idea, and do encourage cats to drink more water.  Turns out they are also quite fragile!


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2013)

pretending to be relaxed, but someone's foot is about to get it...


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2013)

Strangely, my super affectionate cat won't cuddle me at the moment because I have a cold. He keeps sniffing me then walking off to the Northerner


----------



## Mation (Nov 24, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Mation , I thought you'd be interested that Trillian appears to have exactly the same aversion to citrus peel and you do. There's been two times I've peeled a tangerine when she's been on my lap and she's sniffed, and then belted off out the room in disgust.


Quite right too! It's the limonene in it. Nasty stuff.

On telly, Bobby' s not at all fussed, but Dylan will happily watch and then start jumping at the screen. I think our TV would be not long for this world if we got him that DVD!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 24, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Pub kitteh!
> View attachment 43834
> View attachment 43835


 
wow - pub kitteh looks just like a mini version of my cat! Identical markings. just without the manic, neurotic look in her eyes!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> wow - pub kitteh looks just like a mini version of my cat! Identical markings. just without the manic, neurotic look in her eyes!



you sure that isn't your cat after she's had a gin or two?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2013)

The foal made me close my eyes and then showed me this urgent message he'd written.  I think he may be right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(It says 'the kittens are going to take over the world!')


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2013)

So, we have cupboard mice  Tbf we did suspect it, solely based on some of Trillian's odd behaviour in the kitchen. Anyway, cupboard door has been kept open, let's see what she can do. Perhaps it's time for her to earn her keep? 

Edit: thinking about it...


(btw, can't for the life of my work out why the photo is being turned on its side  but hopefully you all get the idea)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> The foal made me close my eyes and then showed me this urgent message he'd written.  I think he may be right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how they roll!


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> The foal made me close my eyes and then showed me this urgent message he'd written.  I think he may be right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that!  Does that make the foal the John the Baptist to the kittens' messiahs?


----------



## Callie (Nov 25, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So, we have cupboard mice  Tbf we did suspect it, solely based on some of Trillian's odd behaviour in the kitchen. Anyway, cupboard door has been kept open, let's see what she can do. Perhaps it's time for her to earn her keep?
> 
> Edit: thinking about it...
> View attachment 43881
> ...


 
moomoo is the expert on sideways pictures, maybe she has some advice? 

You need to invest in tupperware, put your icing sugar in it before the meeces eat it and get bad teeths


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2013)

Callie said:


> moomoo is the expert on sideways pictures, maybe she has some advice?
> 
> You need to invest in tupperware, put your icing sugar in it before the meeces eat it and get bad teeths


Thankfully they seem to have left the angel delight alone. So far the only obvious casualty (apart from some mice droppings) has been a pack of couscous.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> Love that!  Does that make the foal the John the Baptist to the kittens' messiahs?


 Perhaps he'll grow up to be a Kitten Witness, going door to door, sharing the true faith

Agent Sparrow - I've had good success with humane traps using nutella


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Perhaps he'll grow up to be a Kitten Witness, going door to door, sharing the true faith
> 
> Agent Sparrow - I've had good success with humane traps using nutella


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Perhaps he'll grow up to be a Kitten Witness, going door to door, sharing the true faith


----------



## CRI (Nov 25, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So, we have cupboard mice  Tbf we did suspect it, solely based on some of Trillian's odd behaviour in the kitchen. Anyway, cupboard door has been kept open, let's see what she can do. Perhaps it's time for her to earn her keep?
> 
> Edit: thinking about it...
> View attachment 43881
> ...


When I pulled out the computer desk the other week to paint in the living room, I found a few mouse droppings, which seemed really weird.  There has been no sign in the kitchen or anywhere else and certainly no observable rodent action (apart from the pigs of course.)  Last time the desk got pulled out and cleaned was maybe a year or 18 months ago (well, it's a pain,) and definitely were no mice frolicking there at the time.  Breeze has only been here since July, so whether she found and dispatched the critter (unlikely - I don't think she's ever seen a mouse, let alone killed one,) it came, shat and left as quickly as it arrived, or the pigs invited it in for one of their late night parties while we were away.  All very strange.

Good luck with your uninvited rodents Agent Sparrow


----------



## CRI (Nov 25, 2013)

Rorschach kitteh (attempting to retrieve lost toy from under mirrored wardrobe!)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2013)

CRI said:


> When I pulled out the computer desk the other week to paint in the living room, I found a few mouse droppings, which seemed really weird.  There has been no sign in the kitchen or anywhere else and certainly no observable rodent action (apart from the pigs of course.)  Last time the desk got pulled out and cleaned was maybe a year or 18 months ago (well, it's a pain,) and definitely were no mice frolicking there at the time.  Breeze has only been here since July, so whether she found and dispatched the critter (unlikely - I don't think she's ever seen a mouse, let alone killed one,) it came, shat and left as quickly as it arrived, or the pigs invited it in for one of their late night parties while we were away.  All very strange.
> 
> Good luck with your uninvited rodents Agent Sparrow


Thanks - tbh it normally wouldn't bother me, but I've just read about LCMV and pregnancy, and am now freaking out fucking big time


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 25, 2013)

Rather than start a new thread I thought I would ask here.

I'm looking for some decent toys for our puss. She gets bored easily and the only thing that she really loves is the laser pointer. Trouble is we can only find cheap ones that die quickly.

Also, we have a couple of "mice" on those poles with a cord attached, but she loses interest in them very quickly. 

So, how do you keep your pussy entertained?


----------



## CRI (Nov 25, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Thanks - tbh it normally wouldn't bother me, but I've just read about LCMV and pregnancy, and am now freaking out fucking big time


Like with the info about toxoplasmosis, soft cheese, etc. stuff on the internet sounds extremely scary, although the risks are actually low.  It's not like pregnant women need something ELSE to worry about ffs.    It is a good excuse to get someone else to change the hamster cage/clean under the cupboards/change the litter tray though!  If you have to do things like this though, rubber gloves and a disposable dust mask (small risk LCM virus can be inhaled) will deal with it.  

Visiting a farm or even travelling on the tube probably involves even more risk of exposure.  My sister in law is preg at the moment and she's freaking out with all the scary and contradictory "advice" she's getting about everything (including stress, which all this shit is causing her masses of!)

Okay, end of rant. Soz.


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Rather than start a new thread I thought I would ask here.
> 
> I'm looking for some decent toys for our puss. She gets bored easily and the only thing that she really loves is the laser pointer. Trouble is we can only find cheap ones that die quickly.
> 
> ...


Cotton wool buds, tampons (yes really- he plays fetch with them and tries to take the wrappers off) and cardboard boxes. 

He gets bored of anything that is properly a toy


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2013)

CRI said:


> Like with the info about toxoplasmosis, soft cheese, etc. stuff on the internet sounds extremely scary, although the risks are actually low.  It's not like pregnant women need something ELSE to worry about ffs.    It is a good excuse to get someone else to change the hamster cage/clean under the cupboards/change the litter tray though!  If you have to do things like this though, rubber gloves and a disposable dust mask (small risk LCM virus can be inhaled) will deal with it.
> 
> Visiting a farm or even travelling on the tube probably involves even more risk of exposure.  My sister in law is preg at the moment and she's freaking out with all the scary and contradictory "advice" she's getting about everything (including stress, which all this shit is causing her masses of!)
> 
> Okay, end of rant. Soz.


Spot on


----------



## CRI (Nov 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Rather than start a new thread I thought I would ask here.
> 
> I'm looking for some decent toys for our puss. She gets bored easily and the only thing that she really loves is the laser pointer. Trouble is we can only find cheap ones that die quickly.
> 
> ...


I think it depends on what your cat likes.  The Cat It range http://uk.hagen.com/SearchProduct/ProductPageSearch?page=1&resultsPerPage=25&keyword=senses  (check out zoo plus) has some interesting stuff in it.  Breeze ignored the play circuit thing, but loves the food maze/tower thingie and the massage centre, which she uses for a scratching post.  

I've found my cat gets bored with stuff after a while, but if you reintroduce it after a few weeks, she gets interested again.  Maybe the trick is to recycle the toys?

One of the toys she was that way with was the Cat Dancer - went nuts for it for a few weeks, then got bored, then back at it again (although I seem to have lost it somewhere now.)  Got that from zoo plus as well.  Looks like they've got quite a few other interesting toys as well, but not sure if they are available in the UK http://www.catdancer.com/products.htm


----------



## CRI (Nov 25, 2013)

Manter said:


> Cotton wool buds, tampons (yes really- he plays fetch with them and tries to take the wrappers off) and cardboard boxes.
> 
> He gets bored of anything that is properly a toy


Ha, that reminded me - Herbie (RIP) loved emery boards and sandpaper.  He liked to rub his nose on it for some reason.

Breeze basically likes anything you can pick up and throw around.  She loves tiny cat nip mice she can fling and chase (not fun to tread on in the night, but better than the real thing I suppose) and yesterday amused herself for nearly an hour with a roll of tape.  

Don't have to have expensive "store bought" toys actually!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2013)

CRI said:


> Like with the info about toxoplasmosis, soft cheese, etc. stuff on the internet sounds extremely scary, although the risks are actually low.  It's not like pregnant women need something ELSE to worry about ffs.    It is a good excuse to get someone else to change the hamster cage/clean under the cupboards/change the litter tray though!  If you have to do things like this though, rubber gloves and a disposable dust mask (small risk LCM virus can be inhaled) will deal with it.
> 
> Visiting a farm or even travelling on the tube probably involves even more risk of exposure.  My sister in law is preg at the moment and she's freaking out with all the scary and contradictory "advice" she's getting about everything (including stress, which all this shit is causing her masses of!)
> 
> Okay, end of rant. Soz.


Thanks! I did actually visit the petting zoo part of the Lambeth Country Show in the first trimester too without even thinking about it, which does kinda put it in perspective  Though I did only pet a single chick. Anyway, had a midwife ring back who was reassuring about infection control, so main panic over! 

Back to normal/cats then!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 25, 2013)

The kittens go insane for feathered things - they pull the feather off and take them under the sofa, growling but not very interested in a stick I've got with a long fluffy tail on it. 

The cheapest long lasting toy I've got them has to be the pop up tunnel which was £3 in Asda.


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 25, 2013)

we got a laser pointer for Cilla and Mousch, but they both look at the moving dot then walk off in the opposite direction.  The only game Mousch *really* likes is playing it with paws and hands round the bannisters of our stairs. She's rubbish at that too.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 25, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> The only game Mousch *really* likes is playing it with paws and hands round the bannisters of our stairs. She's rubbish at that too.



Yep, she loves that. Especially when we come home. And being a rhythmic person, she loves to attack my feet when I'm (always) tapping them.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Rather than start a new thread I thought I would ask here.
> 
> I'm looking for some decent toys for our puss. She gets bored easily and the only thing that she really loves is the laser pointer. Trouble is we can only find cheap ones that die quickly.
> 
> ...


The best toys for both our cats were the little tiny toy mice made from chord wrapped around a plastic body core - they're about an inch and a half in length not including the tail. Some of the tails are made from feathers. They are so popular that they're played with frequently and then go missing until we next move furniture.


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2013)

Our cat is quite keen on baubles off the Christmas tree-  we are still finding them from last year! And plastic ping pong balls- they move really fast which he lives, but he does regularly smack into the furniture and walls when chasing them. Which isn't helping his reputation as an idiot


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, I too can concur with ping pong balls. They're much better than the normal cat balls, which seem too heavy to really move quick enough to maintain their interest.


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 25, 2013)

Just remembered, Mousch loves playing footie with kitchen sponges.  She obviously picks them up and carries them around as well as batting them along the floor, as we often find them in weird places like the bedroom.  Think I will get some ping pong balls for her as think she might like those.  My old cat, Fanny, used to be very happy with bits of scrunched up paper, she could play with them for hours.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Rather than start a new thread I thought I would ask here.
> 
> I'm looking for some decent toys for our puss. She gets bored easily and the only thing that she really loves is the laser pointer. Trouble is we can only find cheap ones that die quickly.
> 
> ...



"Colin" likes his ribbon on a stick.  Didn't go in for the laser pointer. Looked at it then walked off. Loves the ribbon though.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 25, 2013)

My magnetic cat flap is officially shit. I got up at 5:30 this morning and found a massive fluffy black cat asleep on our sofa, ours was asleep on our bed. The squatter seemed a bit put out when I woke it up


----------



## Mapped (Nov 25, 2013)

Also I had a damp surveyor round today and my cat flap in the brick wall has breached the damp proof course and needs to be bricked up again, meaning we need to get a new flap put into the glass door. Kitty is costing me £££££


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 25, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Also I had a damp surveyor round today and my cat flap in the brick wall has breached the damp proof course and needs to be bricked up again, meaning we need to get a new flap put into the glass door. Kitty is costing me £££££



surely the dpc can be carried around the flap (or under it).......


----------



## Mapped (Nov 25, 2013)

StoneRoad said:


> surely the dpc can be carried around the flap (or under it).......



Maybe, the guy said it was best to brick it up. It was an independent guy, paid for survey, not quoting for work. I might get a second opinion on that one. My house seems to be infested with damp bits


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 25, 2013)

This is the most sought after bed at present. I haven't got the heart to bin it







Long cat making do on the sofa


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 25, 2013)

Now sharing the box and bob is giving blue a thorough groom






Bless them, such lovely brothers, so tolerant and close to each other


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 26, 2013)

"Colin" is being a right moody cunt today.  I told him off for hissing at me and he tried to scratch me in response. All because I wouldn't open the front door for him.  

Front door leads to the communal entrance of the flat and also down to the car park where rat poison has been laid out.

Little shit. I should have chucked him out into the snow to teach him a lesson.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 27, 2013)

I got a beautiful bunch of flowers from my fella yesterday  but I can't see them at the moment as they're right on the top of the tallest bookshelf where Archie can't reach them. The dining table has been moved to the other side of the room so it's not near enough that Archie can jump to the top of the bookshelf from the table (he's 12 ffs, when's he going to stop finding everything so accessible)
And now he's sulking


----------



## CRI (Nov 27, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> I got a beautiful bunch of flowers from my fella yesterday  but I can't see them at the moment as they're right on the top of the tallest bookshelf where Archie can't reach them. The dining table has been moved to the other side of the room so it's not near enough that Archie can jump to the top of the bookshelf from the table (he's 12 ffs, when's he going to stop finding everything so accessible)
> And now he's sulking


Herbert (RIP) was obsessed with eating flowers and plants to the very end, and he was about 16, so age makes now difference!  Thankfully Breeze seems to have no taste for plants (whew!)  

She's trying to eat my ice cream at the moment though.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 27, 2013)

CRI said:


> Herbert (RIP) was obsessed with eating flowers and plants to the very end, and he was about 16, so age makes now difference!  Thankfully Breeze seems to have no taste for plants (whew!)
> 
> She's trying to eat my ice cream at the moment though.



Tallulah and Higgins don't eat plants like Archie does but they do try and eat whatever food we're eating. Between the 3 cats we've got all annoyances covered


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2013)

CRI said:


> Herbert (RIP) was obsessed with eating flowers and plants to the very end, and he was about 16, so age makes now difference!  Thankfully Breeze seems to have no taste for plants (whew!)
> 
> She's trying to eat my ice cream at the moment though.


You probably know this but just in case- Lillies are poisonous to cats. We got sent a few bouquets when Mantito was born, and two went straight to our neighbour!


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2013)

idiot cat leaning on my forearm to try and stop me moving. Bless him, he's super affectionate at the moment


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> You probably know this but just in case- Lillies are poisonous to cats. We got sent a few bouquets when Mantito was born, and two went straight to our neighbour!


Cheese plants too apparently, I've known about lilies for a while but only found out about cheese plants recently


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> Cheese plants too apparently, I've known about lilies for a while but only found out about cheese plants recently


And clematis apparently! I have no intentions of denuding my house of clematis though so the cats will just have to not eat it. They'll eat anything though - Loki was fighting me for popcorn the other day 

Man is coming to fit the cat flap today - very excited!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2013)

How do you get cats to use a catflap?!


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 28, 2013)

Previous threads have discussed the technique (with illustrations even)
They need to be taught how! It's not an innate talent.
(or maybe they're just playing dumb to conceal their plans to TAKE OVER THE WORLD


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> How do you get cats to use a catflap?!


 push them through it repeatedly


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 28, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> push them through it repeatedly


[weary voice of experience] being sure that the catch is on Open while you do so.   [/weary voice of experience]


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> push them through it repeatedly


I might have to put them into something catflap shaped to do that. At the moment, I'm getting a load of scrabbling paws and making themselves into shapes which won't fit


----------



## CRI (Nov 28, 2013)

Still looking into the idea of a kitty fountain, and stumbled across this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> push them through it repeatedly


^^ this. it's the only language they understand.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2013)

a woman about to push a cat through a cat flap recently


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I might have to put them into something catflap shaped to do that. At the moment, I'm getting a load of scrabbling paws and making themselves into shapes which won't fit


Prop it open, at food time put them on one side and the food at the other. Keep doing that till they get it- then start leaving it closed but with cat and food at opposite sides. Other than that, not much you can do except hope time and curiosity play a part


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I might have to put them into something catflap shaped to do that. At the moment, I'm getting a load of scrabbling paws and making themselves into shapes which won't fit


Archie took ages to figure out how to use ours and only really got the hang of it when I kicked him out into the garden hoping for some peace and quiet when he was being annoying. 

Taa-Daa! Catflap mastered


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2013)

The cat-flap training for the mogs I used to live with involved propping it open and getting them to chase a piece of string through it.

then repeating with the string and (almost) closed cat flap.

they pretty much got the hang of it fairly quick.


----------



## CRI (Nov 28, 2013)

Haven't tried it with a cat flap, but clicker training has worked well to get Breeze to learn all sorts of things.

(She still can't make a decent cup of coffee though )


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2013)

CRI said:


> (She still can't make a decent cup of coffee though )



can she do tea?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2013)

I've lured them out and shoved them in again with the aid of my trusty foal and a stick of feathers but I don't think they really got the hang of the cat door - we had to hold the door open for them to actually go through it. Subsequently I had to open the proper door for them to come in. They're now worn out and hanging in the bag of bags


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> How do you get cats to use a catflap?!


The best laid plans...


----------



## CRI (Nov 28, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> can she do tea?


Naw, her tea is rubbish too (but to be fair, so is mine.)

Did I mention she tried to steal the pen off the guy who came round to survey for cavity wall insulation today?  She jumped up beside him on the sofa and he said that was okay, but then she started nosing on his clipboard and just reached out and grabbed it.  Mind you, it was quite a nice Parker, not just a plastic bic or anything, but I did give it back.  She really can't keep her paws off things.


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2013)

Idiot cat isn't allowed on the kitchen table, but he is allowed in boxes. 

Not sure whether to classify this as on offence


----------



## CRI (Nov 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat isn't allowed on the kitchen table, but he is allowed in boxes.
> 
> Not sure whether to classify this as on offence


Hmmmm, tricky.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2013)

Inabox is not onthetable, even if inabox is onthetable. IMHO


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Inabox is not onthetable, even if inabox is onthetable. IMHO


Depends how he got there. And he won't tell me


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> Depends how he got there. And he won't tell me


Hmm good point. Perhaps not put boxes on tables? (and is that a display stand of philosophy and if so, why? )


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Hmm good point. Perhaps not put boxes on tables? (and is that a display stand of philosophy and if so, why? )


I was taking the stuff on the table out of it! Stuff on the table is 2 sets of liquid hand soap and moisturiser standing on a box with salad servers in it. And a poinsettia.


This feels like it probably offers some sort of insight into my life, but I'm not sure what it is...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2013)

OMG - there are two kittens outside but I only opened the door to let one of them out!! Which means the other one went out the catflap! Squee!

What do I do about night time? Should I get them in and lock it? Or let them prowl and risk them not being able to come back in again? 

Arse. I really want to go to bed


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> OMG - there are two kittens outside but I only opened the door to let one of them out!! Which means the other one went out the catflap! Squee!
> 
> What do I do about night time? Should I get them in and lock it? Or let them prowl and risk them not being able to come back in again?
> 
> Arse. I really want to go to bed


I'd get them in and lock it till they are a bit older. But I have a very stupid cat so am cautious 

But yay to cat flap usage


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> OMG - there are two kittens outside but I only opened the door to let one of them out!! Which means the other one went out the catflap! Squee!
> 
> What do I do about night time? Should I get them in and lock it? Or let them prowl and risk them not being able to come back in again?
> 
> Arse. I really want to go to bed



Is it an open access cat flap, or one that recognises your resident mogs via either a collar tag or microchip?

If it's open access, then setting it to "in only" runs the risk of a random cat getting in, not being able to get out again, and not being very happy about it.

As they are quite young, I'd try and get them back in for the night then lock it.  (more so if they haven't had all their vaccinations yet)


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Is it an open access cat flap, or one that recognises your resident mogs via either a collar tag or microchip?
> 
> If it's open access, then setting it to "in only" runs the risk of a random cat getting in, not being able to get out again, and not being very happy about it.
> 
> As they are quite young, I'd try and get them back in for the night then lock it.  (more so if they haven't had all their vaccinations yet)


It's a microchip one. They've had their vaccs but are quite scaredy cats and I'm worried they don't know how to get back in. 

Arse - I'm going to have to read the instructions again


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> It's a microchip one. They've had their vaccs but are quite scaredy cats and I'm worried they don't know how to get back in.
> 
> Arse - I'm going to have to read the instructions again


You read the instructions??!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> It's a microchip one. They've had their vaccs but are quite scaredy cats and I'm worried they don't know how to get back in.
> 
> Arse - I'm going to have to read the instructions again



or get the cats to read them?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> You read the instructions??!!


You have to programme the thing


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> You have to programme the thing


Blimey, hi tech. 
Our (locked) one is a glorified hole in the door


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 29, 2013)

trashpony said:


> OMG - there are two kittens outside but I only opened the door to let one of them out!! Which means the other one went out the catflap! Squee!
> 
> What do I do about night time? Should I get them in and lock it? Or let them prowl and risk them not being able to come back in again?
> 
> Arse. I really want to go to bed


I'd get them in and lock it, we don't let ours out at night and it's programmed so it can only let them in after curfew time.

In that it always lets them in but after curfew time they can't go out IYSWIM


----------



## trashpony (Nov 29, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> I'd get them in and lock it, we don't let ours out at night and it's programmed so it can only let them in after curfew time.
> 
> In that it always lets them in but after curfew time they can't go out IYSWIM


I got them in and locked the door. I don't think mine can be programmed on a timer. What a swizz  

Manter - I came home once when I had an 'open to all cats' catflap when I lived in Stoke Newington and there were 7 cats in the flat (only 2 of which lived there)  so ever since, I've had ones that lock randoms out


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 29, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I got them in and locked the door. I don't think mine can be programmed on a timer. What a swizz
> 
> Manter - I came home once when I had an 'open to all cats' catflap when I lived in Stoke Newington and there were 7 cats in the flat (only 2 of which lived there)  so ever since, I've had ones that lock randoms out



I got ours when me Archie and Tallulah moved in with my fella and Higgins. For some reason that made sense at the time I wanted a cat flap that could do all the permutations of different cats being allowed in our out, or not in but out, or out but not in at all different times of the day. So I bought a cat flap that cost ONE HUNDRED POUNDS  which can apparently do all of these things. As long as yours didn't cost that much it probably wasn't a swizz. 

I think I'm going to swap it for one like your old one so that I can have seven random cats running round the house - sounds like much more fun


----------



## trashpony (Nov 29, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> I got ours when me Archie and Tallulah moved in with my fella and Higgins. For some reason that made sense at the time I wanted a cat flap that could do all the permutations of different cats being allowed in our out, or not in but out, or out but not in at all different times of the day. So I bought a cat flap that cost ONE HUNDRED POUNDS  which can apparently do all of these things. As long as yours didn't cost that much it probably wasn't a swizz.
> 
> I think I'm going to swap it for one like your old one so that I can have seven random cats running round the house - sounds like much more fun


Mine cost £75 (because it memorises the kittens' microchips) but it cost NINETY FIVE POUNDS to get a new piece of toughened glass made and fitted. So I'm much more of an idiot cat slave


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2013)

I lightly poached some fish for the fish pie I'm making and the cats are going bonkers, I've had to lock the fish in the bathroom until I'm ready to put the pie together so that the little sods can't get to it. They are sitting outside the bathroom door looking mournful.  I'll give them a little bit of fish and some fishy water each as a treat later, I've saved some for them 

EDIT:  I'm adding this a lot later, because it's occurred to me that people might think that I was putting food in the same room as the loo (yuk!), so just to clarify, there is NO loo in my bathroom, it's got its own room further down the hall.


----------



## CRI (Nov 29, 2013)

Epona said:


> I lightly poached some fish for the fish pie I'm making and the cats are going bonkers, I've had to lock the fish in the bathroom until I'm ready to put the pie together so that the little sods can't get to it. They are sitting outside the bathroom door looking mournful.  I'll give them a little bit of fish and some fishy water each as a treat later, I've saved some for them


Breeze is getting worse at mugging you for food.  Had some cake this afternoon and she dived on the bowl and started licking the leftover icing.  I didn't think cats could taste sweet things.  She is just weird.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 29, 2013)

CRI said:


> Breeze is getting worse at mugging you for food.  Had some cake this afternoon and she dived on the bowl and started licking the leftover icing.  I didn't think cats could taste sweet things.  She is just weird.


I didn't know they weren't supposed to be able to taste sweet things! The kittens were like mini hoovers around the foal when he was eating a chocolate muffin the other day.  They are very keen on any/all human food


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2013)

CRI said:


> Breeze is getting worse at mugging you for food.  Had some cake this afternoon and she dived on the bowl and started licking the leftover icing.  I didn't think cats could taste sweet things.  She is just weird.



  2 of mine like all the usual stuff (fish, cheese, eggs), but Radar for some reason has a thing about fruit and vegetables.  Fish/eggs/cheese are fairly common things for cats to like, but I really don't get the vegetable fixation.  There's no way I could have a fruit bowl or veg rack out in the open, I have to have a rack for them in the built in cupboard next to the kitchen, because nothing is safe.  He particularly has a thing for broccoli, celery, and parsley, and he once mutilated an apple quite badly.  Weirdest of all though is the chilli thing, OH once dropped a pickled jalapeño and I don't think it even reached the floor.  I've seen him eat hotter ones as well, although I do try not let him get any occasionally he will dash into the veg cupboard when I open the door and it's a bugger getting him out!


----------



## Manter (Nov 30, 2013)

Epona said:


> 2 of mine like all the usual stuff (fish, cheese, eggs), but Radar for some reason has a thing about fruit and vegetables.  Fish/eggs/cheese are fairly common things for cats to like, but I really don't get the vegetable fixation.  There's no way I could have a fruit bowl or veg rack out in the open, I have to have a rack for them in the built in cupboard next to the kitchen, because nothing is safe.  He particularly has a thing for broccoli, celery, and parsley, and he once mutilated an apple quite badly.  Weirdest of all though is the chilli thing, OH once dropped a pickled jalapeño and I don't think it even reached the floor.  I've seen him eat hotter ones as well, although I do try not let him get any occasionally he will dash into the veg cupboard when I open the door and it's a bugger getting him out!


The stupidly poncey cat food we buy for idiot cat has veg in- not much (it's about 5%) but apparently it's good for their digestion...


----------



## starfish (Nov 30, 2013)

No real change. Bob being Bob & Mitzi being Mitzi. Its all good.


----------



## Manter (Nov 30, 2013)

How do you persuade a cat to use a covered litter tray? Idiot 'I will climb into anything' cat is just sitting on the top of it


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2013)

Manter said:


> How do you persuade a cat to use a covered litter tray? Idiot 'I will climb into anything' cat is just sitting on the top of it


Have you tried it without the door?


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2013)

Manter said:


> How do you persuade a cat to use a covered litter tray? Idiot 'I will climb into anything' cat is just sitting on the top of it



Take the top off and let them use it as an uncovered litter tray.  In my experience


----------



## Mapped (Nov 30, 2013)

The cat has been entertained by The Walton's this morning. They had a episode on where their cat had a litter of kittens. Mum died in kittybirth  The litter of kittens kept ours engaged for ages.






I really should get round to sorting out all those wires and tech junk


----------



## Mapped (Nov 30, 2013)

He's now getting tormented by squirrels in the garden. Give it up mate, you're never going to catch one.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 30, 2013)

Trillian met our 10 month old niece today. The niece went "cooooo!" and opened up her arms. The cat looked rather alarmed and made a swift exit.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 30, 2013)

Mapped said:


> He's now getting tormented by squirrels in the garden. Give it up mate, you're never going to catch one.


Of course I don't know the extent of your cat's skills (or lack of them), but I was quite shocked and slightly traumatised earlier this year to discover that cats can actually catch squirrels...


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Trillian met our 10 month old niece today. The niece went "cooooo!" and opened up her arms. The cat looked rather alarmed and made a swift exit.



Sensible cat, babies and toddlers love trying out their hands on anything within reach but have very poor grip control - not something you want your tail anywhere near!  I've had to separate my baby niece from my hair and she has phenomenal strength, I think she's due her own comic series 

Sonic is being really clingy and whiny today for some reason.  He keeps glaring at me and whining.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry, keep reading this as your daily cat and kitten mews.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 30, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Of course I don't know the extent of your cat's skills (or lack of them), but I was quite shocked and slightly traumatised earlier this year to discover that cats can actually catch squirrels...



Ours is a shit hunter. He might manage to catch an injured squirrel. The ones out there now definitely have the upper hand.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 30, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Of course I don't know the extent of your cat's skills (or lack of them), but I was quite shocked and slightly traumatised earlier this year to discover that cats can actually catch squirrels...


...and he survived! Squirrels can be nasty to cats, I thought.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 30, 2013)

In colder weather Hilli cat tends to sit/sleep under or near any source of heat. We confirmed a pipe route for the central heating.....she also gets under the duvet when it is cold / windy.
Today she excelled herself - as she has found a new warm spot for a nap. The problem is that it is right where you walk as you come into the room. I'll give it a couple of days before someone stands on her tail / toes.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 30, 2013)

The cat is currently under observation. We just found his head in a fruit smoothy that contains about 4 shots of vodka. I don't think he had too much before we noticed, but he's got a weird stare and lopsided ears going on now. I thought cats steer well clear of anything with booze in it


----------



## colacubes (Nov 30, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Have you tried it without the door?



^^ This.  Our elderly cat wouldn't go in there until we removed the door   He won't go with it back in, so we compensated by making a sort of catcher for any litter that gets kicked out.  We cut a plastic crate in half and slipped it under the litter tray so it catches it.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 30, 2013)

The kittens can get in through the cat flap. They just haven't realised they can get out on their own


----------



## Manter (Nov 30, 2013)

colacubes said:


> ^^ This.  Our elderly cat wouldn't go in there until we removed the door   He won't go with it back in, so we compensated by making a sort of catcher for any litter that gets kicked out.  We cut a plastic crate in half and slipped it under the litter tray so it catches it.


We've got one he has to climb in through the top of, as it is difficult for crawling babies to get into, and we're going to have one very soon... 
He has very petulantly used it, being hand fed treats as a reward. Bloody princess


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 1, 2013)

The cats were running lenghthy and  high speed races up and down the uncarpeted hall this morning at 7am.  Apparently crepuscular refers to activity at both dawn and dusk, not just dusk as I originally thought. I had to just look it up as I woke up thinking "aren't they meant to be crepuscular?"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 1, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> ...and he survived! Squirrels can be nasty to cats, I thought.


It wasn't our cat btw, like Mapped's cat  she's a bit too rubbish! (as evidenced by us needing to get exterminators in for a recent mouse problem ) Was the neighbours cat, who seemed pretty much unscathed after I broke it up. Squirrel hopped off limping though so I suspect they might have been got by some other cat later on that day 

Was a bit like this.

"Oh look at that precious little squirrel, gambolling across the front gardens" 

"Aw, look at the neighbour's lovely cat, what a pretty kitty she is" 

"OMFG THE CAT HAS THE SQUIRREL IN HER VICE LIKE JAWS!!"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 1, 2013)

trashpony said:


> The kittens can get in through the cat flap. They just haven't realised they can get out on their own


Tbh if they have to have a one way understanding, that's probably the best way for it to be (from a worry perspective)


----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbh if they have to have a one way understanding, that's probably the best way for it to be (from a worry perspective)


True. It's just annoying that they nearly knock me over in their rush to get out the door every time I open it


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 1, 2013)

I have discovered something new about "Colin".

He is terrified of plastic bags. He gets scared of the sound and runs away if he sees you with one.

He is also still obsessed with the front door and the stairwell.

Today I opened the widow to the bedroom and he got out that way. The bedroom looks onto the front of the building. He normally goes out the back where the terrace is (we're on the ground floor).  

Anyway, after he jumped out the bedroom window I decided to show him the 'official' way into the flat (through the main entrance and our front door) - mainly cos it was easier then trying to get him in round the back. It PROPERLY shits him up. He got so confused he tried to scratch me and got all hissy.

10 minutes later he was my best friend again and demanded strokes.

He's so weird. Moody one minute sunshine the next.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## trashpony (Dec 1, 2013)

trashpony said:


> True. It's just annoying that they nearly knock me over in their rush to get out the door every time I open it


Result - they have figured out it operates in 2 directions! 

Can you teach cats road sense? They were dancing around the car when we went out this afternoon - a couple walking down the street said one of them ran under the car when I was reversing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 1, 2013)

Mumbles274 said:


>




food channel!



trashpony said:


> Result - they have figured out it operates in 2 directions!







trashpony said:


> Can you teach cats road sense? They were dancing around the car when we went out this afternoon - a couple walking down the street said one of them ran under the car when I was reversing



Not necessarily.

One of my mogs almost used to do the 'coming up to you and purring round your legs' thing with the car as i was reversing in to the drive.  this meant that reversing in to the drive had to be a VERY slow process when he was around.

I did try to rev a bit more loudly and brake harshly (gravel drive) than necessary and think he got the message.

One other mog i used to share (was partner's mog, really) would deliberately go and sit under the car when i wanted to go out.  

little sod.


----------



## CRI (Dec 1, 2013)

Decided to put the tree up to shift the pile of presents, etc. out of the spare room.  Breeze is showing more interest in the tree than I would like, but not (yet) as bad as I feared!


----------



## Me76 (Dec 1, 2013)

Pub kitteh almost left the pub today when he had ande himself comfortable in the hammock bit under a buggy of a couple who were in. They noticed as they were half way out if the door 

The OH then found a mashed up bit of chocolate in the bottom if his bag and left it in the table. To be munched by kitteh. At least he won't be puking in our bed 

My old boy was doing that thing of being connected to my leg by an invisible bit of string for the day. Followed me everywhere I went at a distance of about two feet. I tripped over him 3 times. Only stopped by me getting in the bath.


----------



## story (Dec 2, 2013)

So my dear sweet old fella is recovering from the removal of his eye. It took him a few days to get over the shock, and then another day or two before he could bring himself to look at me. I know this sounds ridiculous, but it seemed like he had a kind of shamed feeling: he just couldn't look at me, kept sliding his eyes away and hiding his face. Then he was angry at me for a day or two, and now he's fine.

He is more twitchy than he was, but I'm putting this down to various factors: new house; with builders in; new human to live with (my new LTR); one eye missing, and the whiskers too on that side (clipped for the op). So he's understandably a bit more wary than he was. But he's still cuddly and chatty and when he's relaxed, he's his sweet natured and friendly self.

So we've been attempting to keep him firmly indoors for the prescribed two weeks before letting him out. While I've not been super-strict about this rule in the past, letting the nature of the cat(s) dictate the exact time it takes for them to feel at home in their new abode (some need far longer than two weeks, while others are on top of things in a few days), this time I was very clear that the cat must NOT be allowed out of doors for at least two weeks. I wanted him to be comfortable and confident in the house and then supervise him out of doors until I felt sure of his one-eyed abilities. And I absolutely didn't want him out the front of the house: I don't know well he can gauge distance/speed of cars etc.

Well he's been in the house for a week. I arrived home this afternoon to see him on the street. As soon as I called him, he was, like, "Woah! Caught! Scarper!" and he darted under a car. I tried to get him out, but without doing that ring-around chase thing. So he ran off and into a neighbour's garden and round the back. His confidence made me think "Oh, he knows his way".
What to do? He's a free agent, and he's a grown-up (15 years old) and he's successfully moved house before, so he must know what he's doing.

So I went indoors, left the doors open (no catflap), asked everyone in the house to call him from the front and back door as often as they thought of it so that he had some kind of homing beacon, asked a couple of neighbours to keep an eye out for a one-eyed cat, and went on with my day. Every so often I'd call from the window or the doors, and hoped he'd find his way home. 

So later, worried, I went to the front door to call him, and there he was defending the front path from the charming young ladycat that lives along the street. She was pretty annoyed, but graciously and swiftly conceded this patch to him. So I stopped worrying for him: if he's already defending the front path, then he knows it's his, and he knows where it is.

But he still wouldn't come inside when I called, trotting off as if he had more important things to do elsewhere. So I left the door ajar and left him to it. As it started to get dark I was thinking "Rush hour, traffic, come home, come home..." and went off to call for him: no reply, no arrival. Went into the bedroom to get something, and of course he was sprawled out on the bed asleep, as if he'd not been anywhere else all day. He even did that waking-up stretch-and-yawn greeting while reaching out one splayed paw thing.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 2, 2013)

Today we took "Colin" to the vet for injections because we're going to need to put him in a cattery over Christmas. They need certification of cat-flu and rabies and whatnot. We are heading back to the UK and there's no one here to look after him.  He showed up at the wrong time.

Anyway, colin acted like he was possessed.  The Vet said that he'd never seen a cat react so badly and that he must have been mistreated.  There was lots of hissing, scratching, howling and wriggling.  The vets wanted to do a check up of his teeth and de-flea him, de-worm him etc., but they just couldn't get hear him.  In the end they had to try and get him into a special cat sack to stop him clawing everyone's eyes out.
He gave out one final yowl-hiss as he received the (what I presume to be) cat flu injection and then was released from his cat-sack and sloped back into his carrier thingy.

When he got home he was pretty stressed out.  The vet had given us some cat-calm capsules which we duly fed it.

Anyway - he's asleep on our bed now - purring away as if nothing happened.  Little does he know we have to take him back in 2 weeks.

Poor, possessed Colin.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 2, 2013)

Poor old Wally  He had an abdominal tumour removed today, he's all spaced out and wobbly (which is quite funny tbh). He's got a bodysock rather than a lampshade. Keeping him in a cage for a few days - he's banned from jumping etc. He's on methadone for the pain 

Awwww


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 2, 2013)

awww poor wally. liked for style points and drug cred, not for his troubles, obviously. hope he mends soon.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 2, 2013)

Aww poor wally. He looks very cross


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2013)

story said:


> So my dear sweet old fella is recovering from the removal of his eye.



 at the operation but  that he's on the mend.

I used to be acquainted with a one eyed kitteh (lived between me and the pub, so would occasionally have a chat on my way home) and did find that he was a bit nervous about being approached / stroked from his 'blind' side



twentythreedom said:


> Poor old Wally  He had an abdominal tumour removed today





get well soon, wally


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 2, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> get well soon, wally


Cheers everyone, I'll pass on your good wishes  He's settled down ok - been eating chicken and rice, purring, done a poo, and is dosed up on Methadone and Subutex (really!)

Further updates tomorrow


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 2, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Aww poor wally. He looks very cross


He wasn't too happy, but the drugs have kicked in now, he's pretty chilled tbh


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 2, 2013)

Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 3, 2013)

Wally update: he's been eating ok, seems pretty 'relaxed' (bombed out on strong opiates ) and purrs away happily when cuddled, he's currently chilling out in his luxury cage, watching telly and keeping an eye on any activity in his garden


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 3, 2013)

That's good to hear .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2013)

I opened my door to go out this afternoon, and there was a silver tabby (that I've never met before) on the doorstep.

She let it be known in no uncertain terms that she was cold and hungry, and why the heck hadn't i opened the door to let her in sooner.

I told her there was no need for language like that.

According to the people next door, she lives across the road somewhere (it was fairly obvious she did have some hoomans, as she had a collar with a cat flap magnet thingy on it)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh dear, I think Trillian might either be constipated or have a UTI - two incidents of prolonged kitty box sitting with no productivity in half an hour, followed by bum licking


----------



## Shirl (Dec 4, 2013)

Vincent had a dead vole on the terrace this morning. Why do cats kill things just to bat them from paw to paw for hours on end?


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 5, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Vincent had a dead vole on the terrace this morning. Why do cats kill things just to bat them from paw to paw for hours on end?


Practice. Just like a footballer may play keepy-uppy to improve co-ordination etc, cats need to hone their killing/handling of prey skills. If it bothers you, try not to attribute human moral values on what they are doing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 5, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Vincent had a dead vole on the terrace this morning. Why do cats kill things just to bat them from paw to paw for hours on end?



The hunting thing is pretty much hard wired, even if kitty is not hungry enough to eat the latest catch.  This is pretty much why cats got domesticated in the first place.

Or for that matter if kitty has absolutely no idea what to do with the catch - one of the mogs i used to live with was frankly not the brightest star in the feline firmament, the only time I'm aware he caught a mouse, he seemed to be wanting to keep it as a pet...


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 5, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The hunting thing is pretty much hard wired, even if kitty is not hungry enough to eat the latest catch.  This is pretty much why cats got domesticated in the first place.
> 
> Or for that matter if kitty has absolutely no idea what to do with the catch - one of the mogs i used to live with was frankly not the brightest star in the feline firmament, the only time I'm aware he caught a mouse, he seemed to be wanting to keep it as a pet...



I used to have a really thick cat. He once caught a mouse and carried it to his food bowl. He dropped it in the bowl, and looked utterly perplexed as the mouse jumped out of the bowl and ran away.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 5, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Practice. Just like a footballer may play keepy-uppy to improve co-ordination etc, cats need to hone their killing/handling of prey skills. If it bothers you, try not to attribute human moral values on what they are doing.


It doesn't bother me, I just think he's bonkers


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 5, 2013)

Shirl said:


> It doesn't bother me, I just think he's bonkers


That's cool, cats are completely bonkers, I think that's part of their charm .


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 5, 2013)

anyone else's cats running around a lot today? I'm thinking the wind is unsettling them.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sleeping

Last night I played the birds singing clip on my phone and due to the acoustics he went as wide eyed as I've ever seen him and was looking around the ceiling for the source of the feathered sourcery


----------



## Shirl (Dec 5, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> anyone else's cats running around a lot today? I'm thinking the wind is unsettling them.


The cat is fine but the wind always sends my dogs a bit loopy.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 5, 2013)

daily cat news is that my cat is bloody annoying. Does anyone else's cat winge and moan constantly? My cat NEVER shuts up. She even winges in her sleep. And they say cats take after their owners


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> anyone else's cats running around a lot today? I'm thinking the wind is unsettling them.


Yup, idiot cat is seriously freaked out by the wind. Running round like a nutter, keeps demanding cuddles (even though he risks being kicked in the head by the baby) and a strange little meow I've never heard before...


----------



## Epona (Dec 5, 2013)

It wasn't gale-force here, but a bit more windy than usual, and Sonic was fractious all day - running around, being antagonistic towards the other 2 cats, then climbing into my arms for a cuddle before starting to run around again.  The other cats decided to lay low until he had calmed down!


----------



## Epona (Dec 5, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> daily cat news is that my cat is bloody annoying. Does anyone else's cat winge and moan constantly?



I have 2 Oriental Shorthairs, I'd think I'd been sold duds if they didn't give me regular 'feedback' (ie whinging and moaning)!


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 5, 2013)

Hilli has been *fun* today - a local expression for a stroppy cat is one with "wind in her tail" - and the gales today have had her going bonkers. She finally calmed down when the gusts settled out and the background wind dropped to a breeze.


----------



## CRI (Dec 5, 2013)

Uh no, no idea really . . . 







As far as I'm aware, Breeze has never caught (nor seen) a prey item, but she bats, flings and carries this battered toy mouse (and occasionally others, but this is her favourite) around like she would a real mouse.  Makes the funniest sound when she talks with it in her mouth.  Oh, and she's still barking - seems only to do that when she specifically wants to get our attention for something.  '#weirdocat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2013)

CRI said:


> Uh no, no idea really . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2013)

CRI said:


> Uh no, no idea really . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a Flehmen Response (partially opening the mouth and exposing the upper gum to increase olfactory sensation - sometimes accompanied by brief but rapid deliberate panting to quickly draw air and all its various smells into the nose and mouth, but often just with the head held still and looking upwards for several seconds) - my cats do that when they sniff each others scent glands at the base of the tail.  Or when they get some really good catnip.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 6, 2013)

Like a sir


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 6, 2013)

Wally update: He's much better - vet very pleased, body sock removed Doing  as well as could be hoped for. Stitches out next week. Wally thanks you all for your kind wishes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Wally update: He's much better - vet very pleased, body sock removed Doing  as well as could be hoped for. Stitches out next week. Wally thanks you all for your kind wishes


----------



## oryx (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anyone else have unfeasibly fussy cats? Our wailed for their supper from 4pm (the joys of working from home - NOT) then turned their noses up at Sheba & Gourmet.

I don't know what they were expecting - roast dinner, medallions of venison, fillet of wagyu beef? Who knows?

I wouldn't mind but the youngest one is overweight while hardly seeming to eat!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2013)

oryx said:


> Does anyone else have unfeasibly fussy cats?


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 6, 2013)

Hilli likes variety in her food.

She will happily have several days of dry food, then a wet one (pouch in jelly as she not like gravy) then back to dry food (usually another brand - but rarely fish flavours) : rinse and repeat.

Her digestive disorder means she has much more dry food in her diet than pouched products. If she has too much pouch the litter tray results are evidence.......and back to the dry stuff....little and often stops her system rejecting food. (although if she has spells with hair balls - that cues extra grooming by the hooomuns.)


----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2013)

My lot love Bozita.  One of my boys has a slightly sensitive tum and is prone to diaorreah if he gets anything with wheat, corn, or meat from deer in it, but he does very well on the Bozita as long as I avoid the reindeer variety.  They do a good range of flavours so they never have to have the same thing two meals in a row.  The other 2 cats are like waste disposal units and can eat pretty much anything without so much as a hiccup.  They're all pretty keen on their grub and not particularly fussy, although Radar dislikes paté style foods.


----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2013)

CRI said:


> Oh, and she's still barking - seems only to do that when she specifically wants to get our attention for something.  '#weirdocat



As 2 of mine are a very vocal breed, they make a lot of noise (for cats) and I am often surprised by the range of noises they can come out with.  Jakes occasionally (usually when his dinner is being brought towards him) makes a honking noise that wouldn't sound out of place coming from a goose.  The mogster is almost completely silent mind you, he was more vocal when younger but got very ill with a bad throat/respiratory infection and cough which I think must have damaged his vocal chords, because it changed his voice so that all he's been able to manage since is a croaky squeak.  He can still purr and growl just fine but his miaow never properly returned.  He was really badly ill but survived and got well again (after being pumped full of antibiotics), and that's the main thing.


----------



## CRI (Dec 7, 2013)

oryx said:


> Does anyone else have unfeasibly fussy cats? Our wailed for their supper from 4pm (the joys of working from home - NOT) then turned their noses up at Sheba & Gourmet.
> 
> I don't know what they were expecting - roast dinner, medallions of venison, fillet of wagyu beef? Who knows?
> 
> I wouldn't mind but the youngest one is overweight while hardly seeming to eat!


I made the mistake last night of staying up WAY too late, looking into research on cat nutrition, going to the Zoo Plus site, getting even more confused.
Herbie (RIP) was very fussy, to the point of (I suspect) manipulating OH through food refusal.  Breeze on the other hand seems keen to try about anything, unless it's lamb flavoured.  She's not as keen on the pate or mousse stuff, but will have a go. 

Sainsbury seems not to stock dry Encore (same as Applaws but cheaper) anymore, or perhaps it's just been moved out for the Christmas displays, so I'm wondering about moving to a more wet-based diet.  Wanted to avoid that initially after experience with Herbs leaving the stuff to stink (whereas she rarely leaves any behind.) 

I know Zooplus has heaps of good quality, mostly meat, grain free, complete wet foods, but the selection is bewildering.  Okay, does anyone have any experience of Thrive Complete?  Gonna see if I can get a couple tins from Waitrose this afternoon to try with her (much much cheaper on line though, but don't want to buy a pile if it's not good/she doesn't like it.)


*"Like Hell you're switching me to Lidl's own brand!"*






*"Oh, it was a joke, right, ha ha, yeah . . ."*


----------



## CRI (Dec 7, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Wally update: He's much better - vet very pleased, body sock removed Doing  as well as could be hoped for. Stitches out next week. Wally thanks you all for your kind wishes


Ooooh, good news! Yeah!



Epona said:


> As 2 of mine are a very vocal breed, they make a lot of noise (for cats) and I am often surprised by the range of noises they can come out with.  Jakes occasionally (usually when his dinner is being brought towards him) makes a honking noise that wouldn't sound out of place coming from a goose.  The mogster is almost completely silent mind you, he was more vocal when younger but got very ill with a bad throat/respiratory infection and cough which I think must have damaged his vocal chords, because it changed his voice so that all he's been able to manage since is a croaky squeak.  He can still purr and growl just fine but his miaow never properly returned.  He was really badly ill but survived and got well again (after being pumped full of antibiotics), and that's the main thing.


Poor dude, but honking like a goose sounds cool!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 7, 2013)

oryx said:


> I wouldn't mind but the youngest one is overweight while hardly seeming to eat!


Hmmm, feeding neighbour do you reckon?


----------



## Manter (Dec 7, 2013)

oryx said:


> Does anyone else have unfeasibly fussy cats? Our wailed for their supper from 4pm (the joys of working from home - NOT) then turned their noses up at Sheba & Gourmet.
> 
> I don't know what they were expecting - roast dinner, medallions of venison, fillet of wagyu beef? Who knows?
> 
> I wouldn't mind but the youngest one is overweight while hardly seeming to eat!


we've gone onto Almo nature and Applaws because they don't have loads of grain and bulking agents in them, and he leaves much less of them.  But he did decide last week he didn't like mackerel foods despite us having lots of it


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyway,Trillian has been a right moody cat recently. Since discovering she had cystitis on Thursday and starting treatment, she's gone back to being her affectionate self. 

The downside of this, of course, is much time spent underneath a cat not feeling like I can move to do anything productive...


----------



## Manter (Dec 7, 2013)

And he had his vaccinations this morning.  He sang at me all the way there and back, and is now sat upstairs sulking…  But the vet did say he was very handsome


----------



## toggle (Dec 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Result - they have figured out it operates in 2 directions!
> 
> Can you teach cats road sense? They were dancing around the car when we went out this afternoon - a couple walking down the street said one of them ran under the car when I was reversing



I don't think you can teach them, but they can learn. one of my ex cats that now lives with my mother and the one on my lap atm have been seen looking before crossing roads.


----------



## oryx (Dec 7, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Hmmm, feeding neighbour do you reckon?



No, quite sure it's not that - she's very timid (apart from around us, when she's a feline madam) and doesn't go beyond the back garden!

 It might be because when we were away last summer our neighbour, though kind enough to feed her, fed her too many biscuits and she'd put on weight just after a week!

In the way people refer to losing their baby weight post birth, we refer to Zoe's biscuit weight.


----------



## Geri (Dec 7, 2013)

oryx said:


> Does anyone else have unfeasibly fussy cats? Our wailed for their supper from 4pm (the joys of working from home - NOT) then turned their noses up at Sheba & Gourmet.


 
Geri is really fussy, but she is old and ill. She ate dry food for years, then went onto tins, and will now only eat pouches. We have to change brands and flavours regularly as she gets bored of the same one too often. Some days she will refuse something, then eat it if we pretend to throw it away and secretly put it in another dish. 

Some days she is ravenously hungry and will eat four pouches, other days she won't touch a thing. It's very stressful.


----------



## CRI (Dec 7, 2013)

Manter said:


> And he had his vaccinations this morning.  He sang at me all the way there and back, and is now sat upstairs sulking…  But the vet did say he was very handsome


Ah, poor dude.  Hope he's feeling better.


Geri said:


> Geri is really fussy, but she is old and ill. She ate dry food for years, then went onto tins, and will now only eat pouches. We have to change brands and flavours regularly as she gets bored of the same one too often. Some days she will refuse something, then eat it if we pretend to throw it away and secretly put it in another dish.
> 
> Some days she is ravenously hungry and will eat four pouches, other days she won't touch a thing. It's very stressful.


Isn't that kind of like older humans as well - not all of them of course, but eating less and/or eating odd things?  My mum was like that a bit (not eating catfood so far as I know, but maybe fishfingers for a week then soup and crackers the next.)

Waitrose didn't have the Thrive I was looking for - in fact only had most of the "crap" wet foods, apart from Lily's Kitchen (which I tried once with Breeze, one sniff and she ran off!)  Went to Pets at Home (which I rarely do - don't like places that sell livestock  ) and their selection wasn't much better.  I picked up a couple of boxes of HiLife complete pouches, which are 60% meat, so better than the worst.  I also picked up some trays of one I'd not heard of called Wainwrights - duck, turkey and salmon flavours, 70% + meat, no grain, 7 for price of 6, sounds good.  Tried the salmon on Breeze and the verdict was NO.  Left it a couple hours, still no.  Getting tapped on the shoulder and shouted at, so just gave her a pouch of HiLife Tuna and Prawn - gulped down without a breath.  I'm thinking she's not overly fond of the mousse/pate style food.  Thrive is (I think) at least in sort of strips/chunks like Encore/Applaws, so hopefully will be okay.  I'll take a chance.

Will stick with the Encore dry (or Applaws if I can't find that) as seems not to be any other dry food with such a high meat content and grain free.

Gah, I thought Griff's diet was complicated (you should see the note about vegetable do's and don'ts on the fridge!)


----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2013)

CRI - Hi Life is fairly decent in terms of meat content (compared with other brands found on supermarket shelves), but some of their ranges are a complementary food rather than a complete food so doesn't contain all the nutrition they need, it's worth being aware of that when buying it and deciding what they will eat for each meal - 1 meal in 3 is OK for a complementary food but it shouldn't be given for every meal.

It's funny how some cats are about paté style foods, some of them really want chunks of food.  When Radar eats he will first lick off all the sauce or jelly then pick up a chunk/strip of food and shake it as if he's got hold of something live that needs to die.  He just doesn't know what to do with paté, I'm not sure he even recognises it as food.


----------



## oryx (Dec 7, 2013)

Geri said:


> Geri is really fussy, but she is old and ill. She ate dry food for years, then went onto tins, and will now only eat pouches. We have to change brands and flavours regularly as she gets bored of the same one too often. Some days she will refuse something, then eat it if we pretend to throw it away and secretly put it in another dish.
> 
> Some days she is ravenously hungry and will eat four pouches, other days she won't touch a thing. It's very stressful.



Very similar with our Tiggy who is 19 and has chronic kidney failure. She eats more than our younger one but is stick thin under all her long fur. She is in quite a good way (nimble and young-looking) though, for a cat who'll (hopefully) reach 20 in May 2014.


----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2013)

oryx said:


> Very similar with our Tiggy who is 19 and has chronic kidney failure. She eats more than our younger one but is stick thin under all her long fur. She is in quite a good way (nimble and young-looking) though, for a cat who'll (hopefully) reach 20 in May 2014.



Oh bless her little cotton socks.  Unfortunately ckf is very common in cats.   I do hope mine all enjoy a good old age, it will be horrible when they depart but it won't be so horrible if they've had a good long life iykwim.  The oldest cat I've ever met was at least 23 years old, and was in relatively good health until his last couple of days.  I hope your girl has a comfortable old age ahead of her still.


----------



## CRI (Dec 7, 2013)

Epona said:


> CRI - Hi Life is fairly decent in terms of meat content (compared with other brands found on supermarket shelves), but some of their ranges are a complementary food rather than a complete food so doesn't contain all the nutrition they need, it's worth being aware of that when buying it and deciding what they will eat for each meal - 1 meal in 3 is OK for a complementary food but it shouldn't be given for every meal.
> 
> It's funny how some cats are about paté style foods, some of them really want chunks of food.  When Radar eats he will first lick off all the sauce or jelly then pick up a chunk/strip of food and shake it as if he's got hold of something live that needs to die.  He just doesn't know what to do with paté, I'm not sure he even recognises it as food.



Yes, I think it's the more expensive Hi Life ones that aren't "complete."  I'm also looking online at Nature's Menu (yes, it's Saturday night and I'm researching bloody cat food!) which does frozen raw food (need to think long and hard about converting to a raw food diet - not easy or cheap and my freezer's too small.) but also grain free, high meat content food and treats.  Breeze ADORES their 90% meat treats.  I've picked up a few pouches of the wet complete food at the pet stall in Newcastle Market when I've been down there and she's woofed them down.  Online, the actually seem to be pretty reasonable (about 60p each individually, cheaper in bulk) so way cheaper than Applaws (non complete) or Thrive (complete).  Think I'll click send on the Zooplus order and see how she fares with the Thrive first.  

Interesting how Radar eats - If Breeze does like a food that's not in bits/strips/chunks, she scoops it up with her paw and licks it off.  She sometimes does that with the bits/strips/chunks food as well.  Washes her hands in the bowl after (but never clears up the bloody mess she leaves around the dish though .)


----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2013)

CRI said:


> Yes, I think it's the more expensive Hi Life ones that aren't "complete."  I'm also looking online at Nature's Menu (yes, it's Saturday night and I'm researching bloody cat food!) which does frozen raw food (need to think long and hard about converting to a raw food diet - not easy or cheap and my freezer's too small.) but also grain free, high meat content food and treats.  Breeze ADORES their 90% meat treats.  I've picked up a few pouches of the wet complete food at the pet stall in Newcastle Market when I've been down there and she's woofed them down.  Online, the actually seem to be pretty reasonable (about 60p each individually, cheaper in bulk) so way cheaper than Applaws (non complete) or Thrive (complete).  Think I'll click send on the Zooplus order and see how she fares with the Thrive first.
> 
> Interesting how Radar eats - If Breeze does like a food that's not in bits/strips/chunks, she scoops it up with her paw and licks it off.  She sometimes does that with the bits/strips/chunks food as well.  Washes her hands in the bowl after (but never clears up the bloody mess she leaves around the dish though .)



Raw feeding is a bit of a move, because you do need to make sure they get enough taurine - I know plenty of people who rather than feeding a commercial raw diet feed raw meat from the butchers, but because a certain amount of that is likely to be raw chicken scraps they need a taurine supplement.  However, with a bit of research so you know what you're doing, cats tend to do extremely well on a raw diet.  It's not something that's ever going to happen here, OH doesn't eat meat and putting meat in our fridge or freezer alongside our own food is (as far as he is concerned!) completely out of the question!


----------



## oryx (Dec 7, 2013)

I think I will speak to my other half about feeding our older cat better quality, non-supermarket food from a pet shop/online. She's originally his cat so over to him - and will comb through this thread for some of the recommendations if he's up for it.


----------



## Epona (Dec 8, 2013)

oryx said:


> I think I will speak to my other half about feeding our older cat better quality, non-supermarket food from a pet shop/online. She's originally his cat so over to him - and will comb through this thread for some of the recommendations if he's up for it.



If cost is a consideration, I recommend Bozita (a Swedish food that can be bought online from zooplus), it's a processed food but is 93% meat with the other 7% made up of minerals and vitamin supplements.  There's no wheat or corn or soya in it.  It's really good value and comes in loads of different varieties both in terms of flavour and style (meat in gravy, meat in jelly, paté).  As far as I know, you can only buy it online, I've never seen it in a shop.  I first came across it when I was given a couple of free tetrapaks of it from a marketing stall at a cat show, otherwise I'd never have heard of it.


----------



## Manter (Dec 8, 2013)

Thx Epona, I'll try it


----------



## Ms T (Dec 8, 2013)

Ours won't eat Bozita.  They like the Porta stuff but are generally fussy little critters who will only eat pouch food, despite being huge cats and until recently a bit fat.  I have successfully managed to reduce Dylan's weight by a kilo - the vet was most impressed but says he shouldn't lose any more weight.  Hendrix still looks massive to me, but someone who came round the other night said he thought he'd lost weight too.  He hasn't been weighted yet so we shall see.

IO(cat)N: Dylan's scratching and over-grooming was a flea allergy, apparently.  The first thing I did was treat him for fleas, twice, but apparently I hadn't used the right (ie expensive) treatment.  So I got Advocate, some spray for the house and Dylan got an injection to calm down the itching.  He seems much better already.  And the flea spray flushed out a colony of ladybirds in our bedroom!  God knows where they were hiding (curtains, maybe) but the morning after spraying the floor was littered with dead ladybugs.  So all is good, apart from I am ninety pounds poorer.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 8, 2013)

'Tonight you ate fried burgers. I thought they tasted very nice...'

'You also ate some cold chicken. I very much enjoyed taxing you for some of that as well...'

'Now you are eating raspberries. They smell nice. I will expect the appropriate payment of Luxury Tax as soon as they are fully defrosted...'

'And don't think I'm unaware of the large tub of vanilla ice cream in the freezer. The large tub of vanilla ice cream you thought I didn't know about...'

'No goodies shall go unaudited by the Taxcat. None...'

'Now, humans, you may fetch me my raspberries...'


----------



## oryx (Dec 8, 2013)

The Taxcat is a fine-looking beast though!


----------



## Epona (Dec 8, 2013)

Ms T said:


> IO(cat)N: Dylan's scratching and over-grooming was a flea allergy, apparently.  The first thing I did was treat him for fleas, twice, but apparently I hadn't used the right (ie expensive) treatment.  So I got Advocate, some spray for the house and Dylan got an injection to calm down the itching.  He seems much better already.  And the flea spray flushed out a colony of ladybirds in our bedroom!  God knows where they were hiding (curtains, maybe) but the morning after spraying the floor was littered with dead ladybugs.  So all is good, apart from I am ninety pounds poorer.



So pleased to hear that you're getting it under control.  One of Radar's allergies is flea dermatitis, so even though they are indoor cats we still need to regularly treat for fleas (eggs are easily carried indoors on shoes and trousers after walking through grass which is where fleas often lay their eggs), we do it a bit less frequently than you would treat cats that go outdoors, but twice a year they get a dose of Stronghold spot-on flea/worm treatment.  I thought for ages that they didn't need to be flea treated as they didn't go out, but we ended up with a horrible flea infestation which resulted in all of them getting itchy and scratching bald patches around their necks, and my ankles got bitten to shit, it was extremely unpleasant for all of us, cat and human alike.  It's true that cheap flea treatments can be at best, ineffective, and at worst, toxic.  You need to use the prescription/licensed stuff, not something bought off the shelf in a pet shop or supermarket - it's not cheap, but it does the job well and as safely as possible.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 8, 2013)

I used a treatment from VetUK which wasn't particularly cheap but I need the prescription stuff, annoyingly.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 8, 2013)

We've been planning kitty's future this week, as he's going global. In my negotiations for my new job in Australia, them paying for the cat to come over was high on the list of priorities 

Due to the Aussie kitty immigration rules the can't join us when we leave in Feb, as he hadn't has his rabies injection until last week, so he's going to have a holiday in Norfolk with my MiL until June. It's massively expensive to get the cat over there, and as they've shut down the quarantine centre in Perth, he has to fly to Sydney do 10 days quarantine and then fly to Perth after that. 

I've been wondering if all this is wise, but Mrs Mapped can't bear to leave him behind and as we're not paying for it. Hopefully he won't mind 12 days of travel/quarantine too much.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been away for a couple of days and Vincent has been sleeping in my half of the bed.


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 8, 2013)

That is a very happy cat.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 8, 2013)

TikkiB said:


> That is a very happy cat.


He's too bloody smug for his own good


----------



## smmudge (Dec 9, 2013)

We're getting two cats at the weekend from the rescue my sis has just started working at.
I'm so excited


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 10, 2013)

Tallulah was doing her very best monorail cat impression but got cross when I was trying to take her photo so I just got this instead


----------



## trashpony (Dec 10, 2013)

Today, both the supermarket delivery driver and the man fixing our fence have commented on how beautiful my boys are and that they are surely not moggies, with their ear points and beautiful markings. This of course makes me very happy


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 10, 2013)

While my three don't seem to mind sharing one cat litter tray they are a bit fussy about its state of cleanliness - this is ok; I have it indoors until I will have been able to fix the netting on the balcony and can give the fleabags perma-access to the outside.  And, so far, any outside-the-box thinking shitting has been in the bathroom/tub.  I have a feeling they may have been trained to use an actual loo as yesterday there was one lot inside the bathtub's plughole. 

*is proud of the cat shitting into the bathtubplughole like only a cat owner can be


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 10, 2013)

The Taxcat's reign of terror continues unabated...

We had some cheesecake tonight. All three of us...

We've just had bacon sandwiches. She's just miraculously woken up at this exact moment and is looking at me with an expectant face...

Will we never be set free..?


E2A:

Clearly not, seeing the single thickest, largest, juiciest piece of bacon in my sandwich just mysteriously migrated into her belly.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rambo has cracked me up this morning.

She's been chasing imaginary mice, which I know is a sign that she's not getting enough stimulation, but I have tried everything. She's so scared that whenever I go near her she cries and runs off, and she won't go outside, or even sit on the windowsill like normal cats. The only game she likes is a piece of rope which I whip near her and she tries to catch it. So we've been playing that this morning.

But she decided she only wanted to catch it in her mouth, not using her claws, so now she looks like some crazy jack russel, not a cat! She's surprisingly good at catching it with her mouth but when she does, I give a little tug on the rope and it slips through her teeth making this vibrating noise and her eyes go funny.  I've been struggling to play because I've been laughing so much.

So yeah, I guess you could say I've flossed a cat's teeth today


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 11, 2013)

Colin is obsessed with the bath. He particularly likes it when full of water. I think its the way the light bounces off the ripples. Here is a picture of him looking at the water and not my tits or fanny.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 11, 2013)

Manter said:


> And he had his vaccinations this morning.  He sang at me all the way there and back, and is now sat upstairs sulking…  But the vet did say he was very handsome


oh oh which are these. I've a feeling ours is meant to have something  sometime about now... does the vet remind you?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine have just got a new delivery of non-diet food, which I hope will stop them pestering us at 6am because they're hungry.  Dylan also has a fancy new gold collar, and a feather cat toy thing.  Oh, and a laser pen toy.  Christmas has come early!


----------



## Manter (Dec 11, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> oh oh which are these. I've a feeling ours is meant to have something  sometime about now... does the vet remind you?


He's one year old, so think they are cat flu?? Not sure, I got a card from the vet and dutifully trotted off. The Northerner actually spoke to the vet, I just wrangled the cat


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2013)

Both cats totally unmoved by laser pen. Epic fail. Dylan likes the feather thing though. Hendrix is too lazy to chase anything for more than two minutes. Both inhaled the new food.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Both cats totally unmoved by laser pen. Epic fail. Dylan likes the feather thing though. Hendrix is too lazy to chase anything for more than two minutes. Both inhaled the new food.


Neither of mine like the stupid laser pen either. The foal does though and so do his friends so at least we have some use for it


----------



## toggle (Dec 12, 2013)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Colin is obsessed with the bath. He particularly likes it when full of water. I think its the way the light bounces off the ripples. Here is a picture of him looking at the water and not my tits or fanny.
> 
> View attachment 44780



ours watches Bakunin in the bath, but not me. 

and i forgot to pull the plug after getting out last night and she was apparently seen drinking out of it this morning. so she will drink out of muddy puddles or the bath, but not clean water out of a dish.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Neither of mine like the stupid laser pen either. The foal does though and so do his friends so at least we have some use for it



have the cats mastered using it to keep the foal / his friends entertained yet?


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2013)

Geri has not been well today. Throwing up all morning, slept all afternoon and evening and no interest in food. At 10 o'clock she got off the sofa, went upstairs and did a poo on the landing and lied down in it. She has been panting as well although that has stopped now and she is asleep on the bed.

I'm not going to be able to sleep for worrying about whether we will need to get to an emergency vet.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 13, 2013)

Wally Update:

Wally is doing really well, stitches are due to be removed tomorrow. When the tumour was removed some surrounding tissue was excised too, and tests indicate that the malignancy hadn't spread into it, which is fantastic news  He's still wearing his supercat jumpsuit  but may be allowed to take it off tomorrow. He's a really funny cat, very chilled and tends to not give a flying fuck about anything at all, he's been really brave while exploiting human sympathy for maximum personal gain 

Here's Wally earlier: "Just take the fucking picture then fuck off. I'll let you know if / when I want anything. If I don't summon you, bring me a snack after I've had a snooze".


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 13, 2013)

Geri said:


> Geri has not been well today. Throwing up all morning, slept all afternoon and evening and no interest in food. At 10 o'clock she got off the sofa, went upstairs and did a poo on the landing and lied down in it. She has been panting as well although that has stopped now and she is asleep on the bed.
> 
> I'm not going to be able to sleep for worrying about whether we will need to get to an emergency vet.


Awww  Hope she recovers soon (((Gericat)))


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 13, 2013)

I like the way Puddy_Tat always likes / responds to posts on this thread within about 30 seconds


----------



## smmudge (Dec 13, 2013)

Geri said:


> Geri has not been well today. Throwing up all morning, slept all afternoon and evening and no interest in food. At 10 o'clock she got off the sofa, went upstairs and did a poo on the landing and lied down in it. She has been panting as well although that has stopped now and she is asleep on the bed.
> 
> I'm not going to be able to sleep for worrying about whether we will need to get to an emergency vet.



Oh no  hope she gets well soon!


----------



## smmudge (Dec 13, 2013)

fuckin hell the weekend is taking ages to get here 
*taps fingers*


----------



## Geri (Dec 13, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Awww  Hope she recovers soon (((Gericat)))


 
Thanks. She is a lot better today and was eating when I left. She will be going to the vets tomorrow anyway as she needs more of her medication.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 13, 2013)

Max is getting on a bit these days and rarely has mental half hour run arounds. However he just had one and came running into the bedroom, tried to jump on the bed and promptly fell off


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> And he had his vaccinations this morning.  He sang at me all the way there and back, and is now sat upstairs sulking…  But the vet did say he was very handsome



It's great when the vet says stuff like that, isn't it?  Last 2 years I took Sonic in for his annual vaccinations & checkup I was told he was 'in perfect condition' which is a great thing to hear.  Radar is 'looking fantastic considering he's middle-aged' and Jakey is now 'at a perfect weight' although he has dental issues which was not such welcome news, but I already knew he would need some dental work.  He's my problem cat when it comes to his teeth.  The others are fine.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2013)

My boys get complimented a lot. But I'm in constant bloody fear of them getting run over. We live on a corner at the top of a hill so you can't see anything when you drive round the corner. They are constantly just wandering about in the road and also run under the car when we get in it. I've taken to starting the engine, luring them away by snapping off a bit of plant and wiggling it about, then jumping in the car and driving off while they're safely 5 metres away  

And bloody Bubbles is obsessed with dead leaves and he brings in about 5 a day so there's bits of leaf EVERYWHERE


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2013)

trashpony said:


> And bloody Bubbles is obsessed with dead leaves and he brings in about 5 a day so there's bits of leaf EVERYWHERE



That is preferable to some of the alternatives.

I never knew just how many feathers the average bird had until I lived with cats...


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> That is preferable to some of the alternatives.
> 
> I never knew just how many feathers the average bird had until I lived with cats...




Depending upon species, it's typically something between around 1000 (a small finch) and 25000 (a swan, or large birds of prey). They are regularly replaced during moults (although not all the feathers come out at the same time) which occur either yearly or seasonally, depending upon species.  I know that from keeping birds, it's no surprise to someone who has had a live bird moulting regularly in their home!  A budgie has about 4000 feathers, a Senegal Parrot has something like 7000.  A large percentage of those are tiny down feathers, which end up all over the fucking place, which is why birds are such messy pets (that and throwing food around, and some species but not all shit really messily).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2013)

Epona said:


> Depending upon species, it's typically something between around 1000 (a small finch) and 25000 (a swan, or large birds of prey). They are regularly replaced during moults (although not all the feathers come out at the same time) which occur either yearly or seasonally, depending upon species.  I know that from keeping birds, it's no surprise to someone who has had a live bird moulting regularly in their home!  A budgie has about 4000 feathers, a Senegal Parrot has something like 7000.  A large percentage of those are tiny down feathers, which end up all over the fucking place, which is why birds are such messy pets (that and throwing food around, and some species but not all shit really messily).





I hadn't really meant it literally, in terms of number of feathers, just how far over a carpet they could get spread...


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I hadn't really meant it literally, in terms of number of feathers, just how far over a carpet they could get spread...



Yes I know that  just let me regurgitate useless information occassionally because that keeps me happy.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2013)

Epona said:


> Yes I know that  just let me regurgitate useless information occassionally because that keeps me happy.


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2013)

trashpony said:


> My boys get complimented a lot. But I'm in constant bloody fear of them getting run over. We live on a corner at the top of a hill so you can't see anything when you drive round the corner. They are constantly just wandering about in the road and also run under the car when we get in it. I've taken to starting the engine, luring them away by snapping off a bit of plant and wiggling it about, then jumping in the car and driving off while they're safely 5 metres away



Do you have a back garden? Might be an idea to lure them into that if you do, and make it 'their' territory rather than the front. We have done that with our two although they are female and one is old, the other quite timid.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2013)

Wally needs to wear that suit all the time - it's ace!

Dylan's fur is growing back.  Yay!  They also are loving their normal food back rather than the diet version, and are no longer remotely interested in the wet food they've been happily eating for months.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 14, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> That is preferable to some of the alternatives.
> 
> I never knew just how many feathers the average bird had until I lived with cats...



Wait until you wake up in the early hours, desperate for a piss and get out of bed to find yourself ankle deep in a dead rabbit.


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh I don't think I told this yet.

A few days ago, Sonic was sitting in OH's desk chair, OH wanted to sit on his chair so Sonic went to climb onto my lap (bare legs!) and slipped!  He grapped on tight with his left front paw, so tight that he was left hanging off my leg with one set of claws dug right into my thigh and I had to pull each claw out of my leg to free him and me.  One of his claws was sunk into my leg up to where it comes out of his toe, his entire claw was embedded in my leg.  Fuck me, it hurt like hell!!!  I couldn't make any fuss, because the priority was to get his claw out of my leg without him struggling, and it was stuck in there (and he was hanging from my leg!)- either of us panicking could have made it worse.

The wounds on my leg are healing up OK although there is still some bruising, I made sure to flush out the wounds thoroughly right after it happened.

Has anyone else had accidental cat injuries?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 14, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Neither of mine like the stupid laser pen either. *The foal does though and so do his friends so at least we have some use for it *









Or possibly...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyway, Trillian just generally chilling out at the end of a hard week of sitting, snoozing, eating and playing with leaves.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 14, 2013)

Geri said:


> Geri has not been well today. Throwing up all morning, slept all afternoon and evening and no interest in food. At 10 o'clock she got off the sofa, went upstairs and did a poo on the landing and lied down in it. She has been panting as well although that has stopped now and she is asleep on the bed.
> 
> I'm not going to be able to sleep for worrying about whether we will need to get to an emergency vet.



Oh poor Geri.   Hope she's okay.


----------



## Geri (Dec 14, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Oh poor Geri.   Hope she's okay.


 
She's a lot better now, but we took her to the vet today and he wants to do an x ray of her bowel, so we've booked her in for Monday.


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2013)

Epona the northerner and I saw a woman with tiger claw tattoos on her cleavage, and given he supports hull tigers we joked he should get some. Anyway (can you see where this is going?) a few days later the cat jumped on him, missed and fell down his front, and saved himself by digging his claws in. So the northerner now has claw mark scars


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2013)

Does anyone else's cat go completely bonkers when they change the sheets? Idiot cat chases the sheets, pounces, twitches his tail in pure fury... It's v odd! I just changed the duvet cover and he must have heard the snap of cotton from downstairs, as he came pelting up and threw himself at me


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 14, 2013)

Manter said:


> Does anyone else's cat go completely bonkers when they change the sheets? Idiot cat chases the sheets, pounces, twitches his tail in pure fury... It's v odd! I just changed the duvet cover and he must have heard the snap of cotton from downstairs, as he came pelting up and threw himself at me


yes mine do and my mums cat used to do this


----------



## Mapped (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a house full of feathers and a shocked and wounded pigeon in a box 

I hope the pigeon's going to be OK, the little bastard was playing with it in our lounge when I found it and it's got a small cut, but I'm not sure if it's wings are damaged as its in complete shock.  

This cat has to go and live with my in-laws in Norfolk for a few months from Feb and my FIL is a twitcher and runs a nature reserve, I can see this sort of thing going down very badly with him.


----------



## Geri (Dec 14, 2013)

Mapped said:


> This cat has to go and live with my in-laws in Norfolk for a few months from Feb and my FIL is a twitcher and runs a nature reserve, I can see this sort of thing going down very badly with him.


 
But it's the nature of cats to catch birds.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 14, 2013)

Geri said:


> But it's the nature of cats to catch birds.



I know, I'm just wondering whether that's the right temporary home for him. He catches stuff all the time


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 14, 2013)

Epona said:


> Oh I don't think I told this yet.
> 
> A few days ago, Sonic was sitting in OH's desk chair, OH wanted to sit on his chair so Sonic went to climb onto my lap (bare legs!) and slipped!  He grapped on tight with his left front paw, so tight that he was left hanging off my leg with one set of claws dug right into my thigh and I had to pull each claw out of my leg to free him and me.  One of his claws was sunk into my leg up to where it comes out of his toe, his entire claw was embedded in my leg.  Fuck me, it hurt like hell!!!  I couldn't make any fuss, because the priority was to get his claw out of my leg without him struggling, and it was stuck in there (and he was hanging from my leg!)- either of us panicking could have made it worse.
> 
> ...



 Bloody Hell! 

But are you sure you didn't underplay that and this is really you?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2523489/Woman-mauled-CAT-fight-vacuum.html

The new cats I have were indoor cats and have looooong, long claws; frightening!  Lotte did some jumping off my lap while clawing on the first day but nothing as bad as what you have described.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 14, 2013)

Manter said:


> Epona the northerner and I saw a woman with tiger claw tattoos on her cleavage, and given he supports hull tigers we joked he should get some. Anyway (can you see where this is going?) a few days later the cat jumped on him, missed and fell down his front, and saved himself by digging his claws in. So the northerner now has claw mark scars


Be careful what you wish for 


Mapped said:


> I know, I'm just wondering whether that's the right temporary home for him. He catches stuff all the time


Bell?


----------



## Mapped (Dec 14, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Bell?



Good plan, he absolutely hates wearing a bell, but it should do the job


----------



## CRI (Dec 14, 2013)

Epona said:


> Has anyone else had accidental cat injuries?



Long ago, I was lying on the sofa, teasing my then cat Jason with a feather.  Just as I sort of leaned over, he reached up with a mighty swipe resulting in 4 very deep claw marks across my cheek.  Took about a week to heal and I looked very stupid.  It was my fault of course, but thankfully didn't scar.



Manter said:


> Does anyone else's cat go completely bonkers when they change the sheets? Idiot cat chases the sheets, pounces, twitches his tail in pure fury... It's v odd! I just changed the duvet cover and he must have heard the snap of cotton from downstairs, as he came pelting up and threw himself at me



Herbie (RIP) used to go nuts when you changed the bed.  Breeze is just a bit "meh" about it.



Mapped said:


> I have a house full of feathers and a shocked and wounded pigeon in a box
> 
> I hope the pigeon's going to be OK, the little bastard was playing with it in our lounge when I found it and it's got a small cut, but I'm not sure if it's wings are damaged as its in complete shock.
> 
> This cat has to go and live with my in-laws in Norfolk for a few months from Feb and my FIL is a twitcher and runs a nature reserve, I can see this sort of thing going down very badly with him.



Poor pigeon!  I seem to recall though that you need to get a cat-caught bird to the vets asap for an antibiotic injection, as the nasty stuff from kitty spit can cause septicaemia.  Birdy can look fine, but even small puncture marks could let the infection in.  Don't know if it's too late for the poor chap . . .


----------



## Mapped (Dec 14, 2013)

CRI said:


> Poor pigeon!  I seem to recall though that you need to get a cat-caught bird to the vets asap for an antibiotic injection, as the nasty stuff from kitty spit can cause septicaemia.  Birdy can look fine, but even small puncture marks could let the infection in.  Don't know if it's too late for the poor chap . . .



We phoned the RSPCA already and they'll be here in 1/2 hr. The pigeon is still very much alive, but not that mobile. I reckon it'll be OK in the right hands.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice RSPCA lady has taken the pigeon away. it looks like it's wings are OK, but it can't grip with it's feet at the moment  Hopefully it'll be OK with them. 

New collars with bells have been ordered.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Nice RSPCA lady has taken the pigeon away. it looks like it's wings are OK, but it can't grip with it's feet at the moment  Hopefully it'll be OK with them.
> 
> New collars with bells have been ordered.



 for doing the right thing with birdie.  Don't think I ever got any that were in that sort of condition.

Don't expect too much of the bell, though.  The mogs I used to live with had bells on their collars, and I still got a mouse (or parts thereof - ) pretty much daily, and birds every now and then.


----------



## Supine (Dec 14, 2013)

I had a house party last night. The neighbours cat wandered onto the dancefloor, had a look around then fell asleep on a chair listening to the music.

Make yourself at home mate!!!


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 14, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The mogs I used to live with had bells on their collars, and I still got a mouse (or parts thereof - ) pretty much daily, and birds every now and then.



My childhood mog was found gleefully distributing a recently-dismembered stoat around our back porch.


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2013)

CRI said:


> Poor pigeon!  I seem to recall though that you need to get a cat-caught bird to the vets asap for an antibiotic injection, as the nasty stuff from kitty spit can cause septicaemia.  Birdy can look fine, but even small puncture marks could let the infection in.  Don't know if it's too late for the poor chap . . .



That's correct, birds have no natural immunity to pasteurella bacteria which is part of the natural bacterial flora in cat and rodent mouths, antibiotic treatment within 48 hours is required.


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> Bloody Hell!
> 
> But are you sure you didn't underplay that and this is really you?
> 
> ...



No that's not me!   But yeah my cats are indoor cats so their claws don't get blunted on anything, I trim them about every 6 weeks but they get sharp in between pedicures!  I tend to always have small scratches because they are extremely affectionate and climb all over me for cuddles, but this was on another level entirely!


----------



## CRI (Dec 14, 2013)

Epona said:


> No that's not me!   But yeah my cats are indoor cats so their claws don't get blunted on anything, I trim them about every 6 weeks but they get sharp in between pedicures!  I tend to always have small scratches because they are extremely affectionate and climb all over me for cuddles, but this was on another level entirely!


Ah, perhaps I need to do this as well.  I know how to trim guinea pig nails (it's not fun, but I have lots of experience) but have no idea how to do it with a cat.  Luckily she doesn't seem to scratch anything other than her scratching box and matts, but she does seem to get her claws stuck in rugs, curtains, my tee jumpers, lots of things.  I'm not sure trimming them would make alot of difference though (other than it might hurt less when I'm under the jumper.)  Does it make a difference?  It's like sometimes she forgets she needs to retract her claws, so I'm not sure trimming would change that!


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2013)

CRI said:


> Ah, perhaps I need to do this as well.  I know how to trim guinea pig nails (it's not fun, but I have lots of experience) but have no idea how to do it with a cat.  Luckily she doesn't seem to scratch anything other than her scratching box and matts, but she does seem to get her claws stuck in rugs, curtains, my tee jumpers, lots of things.  I'm not sure trimming them would make alot of difference though (other than it might hurt less when I'm under the jumper.)  Does it make a difference?  It's like sometimes she forgets she needs to retract her claws, so I'm not sure trimming would change that!



Yeah, the main reason for trimming is so they don't snag on fabric/carpets, it's a problem that is specific to indoor cats because the tips of their claws do not get worn down so are very sharp and can overgrow.  It's not difficult to do if your cat is used to being handled for grooming anyway, but use a proper pair of cat claw clippers as it makes the job a whole lot easier and they don't crush or split the end of the claw and have blunt tips to reduce the risk of accidental injury should the cat struggle.

As Breeze has fairly pale colouring, it should be easy to see the core of the claw which has a blood supply, when clipping you obviously need to avoid that and just take off the very tip of the claw.  When doing it, you will need to hold her paw and gently press on the tops of her toes to extend her claws, you can't clip them when they are retracted.

Found a good image showing where to cut the claw, all you need to do is take off the sharp point at the very end, they don't need to be (and shouldn't be!) cut short (Edit to add that often only the front paws need doing, even an indoor cat tends to have short thick hind claws as they are constantly in use for propulsion/jumping, there's not usually anything that can be trimmed off from the claws on the hind feet):


----------



## CRI (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow, thanking you for that tutorial!  I suppose the principle is the same as cutting pig nails (and thankfully at the moment, 7 out of 8 rodent limbs I have to do have white nails, so you can see and avoid the quick.)  

I once had nail clippers similar to the ones in the link for the pigs, but found it easier to use this kind http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_health/cat_clippers/13630 because they have a sort of "guard" to stop you accidentally clipping too short.  Do you think those would be okay?

Boy, is Breeze in for a, um "surprise" soon!


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2013)

CRI said:


> Wow, thanking you for that tutorial!  I suppose the principle is the same as cutting pig nails (and thankfully at the moment, 7 out of 8 rodent limbs I have to do have white nails, so you can see and avoid the quick.)
> 
> I once had nail clippers similar to the ones in the link for the pigs, but found it easier to use this kind http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_health/cat_clippers/13630 because they have a sort of "guard" to stop you accidentally clipping too short.  Do you think those would be okay?
> 
> Boy, is Breeze in for a, um "surprise" soon!



Those clippers look fine, just be aware that cats do not tend to enjoy having their claws extended by someone other than themselves, so even with a gentle cat there's typically a small window for clipping before they go into 'what the FUCK are you doing????' mode (and you could well find it easier to do one paw in one grooming session, and another next time).  So something that you can quickly slip over the tip of each claw in turn is good.


----------



## CRI (Dec 14, 2013)

Believe it or not, it's exactly the same with guinea pigs, and they bite harder!


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2013)

CRI said:


> Believe it or not, it's exactly the same with guinea pigs, and they bite harder!



I've had piggies, so have experienced it first hand!  They are far more handleable and easygoing than rabbits though, I'd always recommend GPs as a good choice for a small pet over rabbits. The GPs I had as a kid were excellent pets, they were quite happy to be picked up and enjoyed playing, they tend to be very sweet and easygoing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 14, 2013)

Wally Update: he had all but one of his stitches out, so he's still got his supercat jumpsuit  and is still under house arrest but is doing really well  

Well done Mapped for saving the pigeon  Geri keep us posted about Gericat, hope she's ok


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2013)

CRI - it shouldn't be needed if you are careful, and I am sure you are aware of this as you clip the GP claws, but should you accidentally cut the quick you can use flour or cornflour as first aid to staunch the bleeding.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 14, 2013)

Normal kitty service has been resumed in our place


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2013)

Mapped said:


> Normal kitty service has been resumed in our place



big catnip party last night?


----------



## Mapped (Dec 14, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> big catnip party last night?



I've been told this happens all the time, but I'm oblivious to it.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 15, 2013)

This cat wakes me up most mornings by pawing and liking my face


----------



## smmudge (Dec 15, 2013)

they're here they're here they're heeeree!!

Shut into the dining room so they can get used to the place first. Unfortunately they've been named meg and mog  (tabby and all black cat respectively) even though i said naming a cat 'mog' you may as well just call her 'cat' but whatevs.

They're mature (4 years) so I think it will take them a little while to settle in, but I reckon they'll get there ok


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2013)

smmudge said:


> they're here they're here they're heeeree!!
> 
> Shut into the dining room so they can get used to the place first. Unfortunately they've been named meg and mog  (tabby and all black cat respectively) even though i said naming a cat 'mog' you may as well just call her 'cat' but whatevs.
> 
> They're mature (4 years) so I think it will take them a little while to settle in, but I reckon they'll get there ok


Photos??!!


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> Photos??!!



Yeah sort it out smmudge


----------



## smmudge (Dec 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> Photos??!!



I'll see if I can sneak some tomorrow, but I want them to feel a bit more at home before i start pointing a camera in their faces!
Plus one doesn't like venturing out much from under the table


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2013)

Are we not more important than the cats? Hmm??


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 15, 2013)

There are no cats that don't love having their picture taken. They may pretend otherwise but this is just to conceal their vanity.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 15, 2013)

lol they are really pretty too.

you'll just have to be patient


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 15, 2013)

Patient?  New cat posts come with pictures! That's one of the laws of the internet or something


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh fuck. Thought Trillian's cystitis had all been cleared up, but after putting the dry food down again for just one day, she was back to repeated and prolonged kitty litter box trips followed by furious genital licking yesterday evening 

Realistically can't get her to the vets until the end of the week either  Not sure whether to restart the 3 days of medication she was prescribed last week to try and re-fix it, or at least tide her over until vet trip, or leave any treatment until have spoken to vet again...

ETA: Oh god I've been staring at her trying to wee outside and she just caught me. I feel like such a weirdo cat mum 

ETA2: And very helpful people at vet hospital advised to start medication again and prioritise her return to vet next week dependent on rate of recovery, so we'll have to see how she does today...

ETA3: As a child I once got unwell enough to need medical treatment around the most inconvenient Xmas period possible. This is obviously some sort of karmic retribution...


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 15, 2013)

The most inconvenient vet trip I ever had to make was on Xmas morning, to take Flora for stitches on her brisket / under her foreleg. The charming duty vet had me assist and it was done under a local anaesthetic / sedative. Flora spent the next couple of days with a lampshade, all the humans managed to get their Xmas dinner on time !!!


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 15, 2013)

smmudge said:


> lol they are really pretty too.
> 
> you'll just have to be *patient*



WTF - and you just KNOW exactly how patient people on this thread can be don't you!

<tap tap tap>


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh dear Agent Sparrow, such a nightmare when they are ill :-(

Idiot cat got sick the day I was due to induced- I think carrying 13kg of pissed off cat over brockwell park at 42 weeks may be what broke my waters


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> Oh dear Agent Sparrow, such a nightmare when they are ill :-(
> 
> Idiot cat got sick the day I was due to induced- I think carrying 13kg of pissed off cat over brockwell park at 42 weeks may be what broke my waters


Idiot cat is 13kg??  S/he didn't look that massive when I saw them! Trillian is only 4.5kg and that still manages to put her in the category of "large" cat.


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Idiot cat is 13kg??  S/he didn't look that massive when I saw them! Trillian is only 4.5kg and that still manages to put her in the category of "large" cat.



Northerner says he isn't that big yet, apologies. He's only 9 at the mo- he has another year of growing to do, bless him. Ragdolls are huge though, it's one if their characteristics. Biddlybee saw him last week and was a bit  At how much he's grown


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 15, 2013)

Idiot cat is HOW BIG??

"Large Boned" Robert - at his peak was 6.6kg and he was - Ahhhummm! - _large_ to the point of nearly not being able to fit through the cat flap - and when he stood on you or walked over you in the night you damn well knew about it - but 9kg with the potential to get to 13kg - Bloody Hell


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> Northerner says he isn't that big yet, apologies. He's only 9 at the mo- he has another year of growing to do, bless him. Ragdolls are huge though, it's one if their characteristics. Biddlybee saw him last week and was a bit  At how much he's grown


Ours is still quite light and altho he's  grown a lot, isn't as big as the average moggie. Yet.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> Northerner says he isn't that big yet, apologies. He's only 9 at the mo- he has another year of growing to do, bless him. Ragdolls are huge though, it's one if their characteristics. Biddlybee saw him last week and was a bit  At how much he's grown


That's still massive! I would have expected a Maine Coon to weigh that much but had no idea Ragdolls were so large! How much food does he get through? 

Thanks for the poorly cat sympathy btw. Haven't seen her worrying toilet behaviour for a few hours and she's now happily settled on me (she hasn't settled so much when obviously poorly) so hopefully she's feeling a bit better for now.


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2013)

He gets 3 wet food pouches a day and about the sane volume of dry food. In- neutered male ragdolls can get to 15kg... And that's healthy muscle, not fat


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2013)

Huge and happy kitty


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 15, 2013)

Bloody cat.

Moz waited until just the wrong moment to leap from his hiding place on the window sill onto both myself and Ms Cheese whilst we were... well... shagging.

I'd love to know what was going on in that little head of his. Feline coitus interruptus. Maybe he just felt neglected...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Bakunin (Dec 15, 2013)

High Voltage said:


> Idiot cat is HOW BIG??
> 
> "Large Boned" Robert - at his peak was 6.6kg and he was - Ahhhummm! - _large_ to the point of nearly not being able to fit through the cat flap - and when he stood on you or walked over you in the night you damn well knew about it - but 9kg with the potential to get to 13kg - Bloody Hell



Meet Rupert the Maine Coon. He's chunky now, but nowhere near fully grown yet:


----------



## colacubes (Dec 15, 2013)

trashpony said:


> My boys get complimented a lot. But I'm in constant bloody fear of them getting run over. We live on a corner at the top of a hill so you can't see anything when you drive round the corner. They are constantly just wandering about in the road and also run under the car when we get in it. I've taken to starting the engine, luring them away by snapping off a bit of plant and wiggling it about, then jumping in the car and driving off while they're safely 5 metres away
> 
> And bloody Bubbles is obsessed with dead leaves and he brings in about 5 a day so there's bits of leaf EVERYWHERE



Loki decided to come and sit under Spangles car as we were leaving today   We started the engine in the hope he might move but he didn't.  It was only the Now That's What I call Christmas CD at full blast that made him leg it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2013)

colacubes said:


> It was only the Now That's What I call Christmas CD at full blast that made him leg it



Obviously a discerning kitteh...


----------



## colacubes (Dec 15, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Obviously a discerning kitteh...


How dare you


----------



## oryx (Dec 15, 2013)

Vets for urinesamplecat tomorrow, to have a tooth out. 

We are fasting her - she seems OK so far (though she won't be tomorrow morning when we try and get her in her basket) but I anticipate a night of being woken up by nocturnal howls from the other one.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Loki decided to come and sit under Spangles car as we were leaving today   We started the engine in the hope he might move but he didn't.  It was only the Now That's What I call Christmas CD at full blast that made him leg it


He is a very very stupid boy


----------



## colacubes (Dec 16, 2013)

trashpony said:


> He is a very very stupid boy



Cute and lovely with it mind


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Cute and lovely with it mind


Not for much longer if he carries on thinking cars with people in them he knows present no danger


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2013)

It's a symbiotic relationship


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2013)

trashpony said:


> It's a symbiotic relationship


I can't tell where one cat ends and the next begins...


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2013)

Manter said:


> I can't tell where one cat ends and the next begins...


That's Loki's paw over Bubbles' back, so that Loki can lick Bubbles' leg. 

They are really a push me pull you


----------



## smmudge (Dec 16, 2013)

Um yeah we've genuinely lost one  I've looked twice round the house and there's no sign of her.
The other is still just made up to be here, can't get enough strokes and scritches, following you around everywhere.
But the other is hiding or possibly stuck somewhere, or just vanished


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 16, 2013)

Manter said:


> Huge and happy kitty


It'd be interesting to see them side by side. Obv I can't judge size from that photo without  seeing some context.
They may be related!!! (Since I have our cats lineage I probably know more about his family than ours)


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, the weirdest thing happened at the vets this morning.

After starving Geri all night and having to physically force her into the basket, butchers arrived at the vets only to find that the vet wasn't there and she hadn't been booked in. The receptionist/nurse took the opportunity to tell butchers in no uncertain terms that the x ray machine they had would not show a growth and that the vet should be able to feel this with an examination. Apparently theirs can only show breaks in bones? She also said he misdiagnoses loads of cases, he is disorganised and is only interested in getting as much money as possible out of people. She recommended another vets and suggested we go there for a second opinion.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 16, 2013)

Geri said:


> Well, the weirdest thing happened at the vets this morning.
> 
> After starving Geri all night and having to physically force her into the basket, butchers arrived at the vets only to find that the vet wasn't there and she hadn't been booked in. The receptionist/nurse took the opportunity to tell butchers in no uncertain terms that the x ray machine they had would not show a growth and that the vet should be able to feel this with an examination. Apparently theirs can only show breaks in bones? She also said he misdiagnoses loads of cases, he is disorganised and is only interested in getting as much money as possible out of people. She recommended another vets and suggested we go there for a second opinion.


Blimey!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 16, 2013)

smmudge said:


> But the other is hiding or possibly stuck somewhere, or just vanished



possibly time travelling somewhere.

cats can do that.

i'm sure she'll come back soon (and expect to be fed)



Geri said:


> Well, the weirdest thing happened at the vets this morning.
> 
> After starving Geri all night and having to physically force her into the basket, butchers arrived at the vets only to find that the vet wasn't there and she hadn't been booked in. The receptionist/nurse took the opportunity to tell butchers in no uncertain terms that the x ray machine they had would not show a growth and that the vet should be able to feel this with an examination. Apparently theirs can only show breaks in bones? She also said he misdiagnoses loads of cases, he is disorganised and is only interested in getting as much money as possible out of people. She recommended another vets and suggested we go there for a second opinion.


----------



## oryx (Dec 16, 2013)

Geri said:


> Well, the weirdest thing happened at the vets this morning.
> 
> After starving Geri all night and having to physically force her into the basket, butchers arrived at the vets only to find that the vet wasn't there and she hadn't been booked in. The receptionist/nurse took the opportunity to tell butchers in no uncertain terms that the x ray machine they had would not show a growth and that the vet should be able to feel this with an examination. Apparently theirs can only show breaks in bones? She also said he misdiagnoses loads of cases, he is disorganised and is only interested in getting as much money as possible out of people. She recommended another vets and suggested we go there for a second opinion.





I kind of half-feel your pain - took our youngest to the vet this morning and it was painful, forcing her into the basket and her mewing all the way there. It was OK after that as she just had a scale & polish.

Disconcerting news about your vet. But is it better news in terms of being forewarned about a useless vet and possible misdiagnosis?


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 16, 2013)

I sense a vet/nurse relationship that's gone rapidly off the rails.... or a new receptionist/nurse with a freshly-qualified (or newly-arrived) veterinarian in the family and drumming up business for him/her.


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2013)

oryx said:


> Disconcerting news about your vet. But is it better news in terms of being forewarned about a useless vet and possible misdiagnosis?


 
I've never really liked him - I find him smarmy, and he doesn't explain why he is doing things or give us any guidance at all. He won't give us any repeat medication without seeing her, and he charges a consultation fee of £19.50 each time, so each visit costs upwards of £60. I've long suspected him of being a moneygrabber, but I did wonder if it was just me being unfair. Now this seems to confirm it.

I only go there because it's close and we don't have a car, so we can walk there with her in the basket.


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> I sense a vet/nurse relationship that's gone rapidly off the rails.... or a new receptionist/nurse with a freshly-qualified (or newly-arrived) veterinarian in the family and drumming up business for him/her.


 
If I was happy with him I might take it with a pinch of salt, but it does seem to confirm my long held suspicions. We've only been going back there 6 months and I did say to butchers when we first went back that it was nowhere near as busy as it used to be, the car park is empty/overgrown with weeds etc.

Very often we are the only customers whereas before the waiting room used to be full.


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2013)

Geri said:


> Well, the weirdest thing happened at the vets this morning.
> 
> After starving Geri all night and having to physically force her into the basket, butchers arrived at the vets only to find that the vet wasn't there and she hadn't been booked in. The receptionist/nurse took the opportunity to tell butchers in no uncertain terms that the x ray machine they had would not show a growth and that the vet should be able to feel this with an examination. Apparently theirs can only show breaks in bones? She also said he misdiagnoses loads of cases, he is disorganised and is only interested in getting as much money as possible out of people. She recommended another vets and suggested we go there for a second opinion.




That's one pissed off member of staff...


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 16, 2013)

I was only being sarky (and trying to figure out what on earth would motivate someone to risk their job by badmouthing their boss so publicly?) but I definitely think you could do with a second opinion on poor Geri, from a different vet. The other stuff you mention sounds dead wrong to me. Maybe he really is an outstandingly crap vet.


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> I was only being sarky (and trying to figure out what on earth would motivate someone to risk their job by badmouthing their boss so publicly?) but I definitely think you could do with a second opinion on poor Geri, from a different vet. The other stuff you mention sounds dead wrong to me. Maybe he really is an outstandingly crap vet.


 
When Spook was ill a few years ago and we were wondering when would be the right time to put her out of her misery, a lot of people said get guidance from your vet - well, he was no help at all and would just say "Well, she still looks quite bright" and give her a few more injections. Even on her last day, when blood was coming out of her rear end, we took her down and he said the same thing. I had to be quite firm about telling him we thought it was time. 

On Saturday when we were waiting, there was a man there who left his cat and then drove off in his car. I said to butchers "Blimey, you'd think someone with a car would go somewhere else!"


----------



## smmudge (Dec 16, 2013)

Gawd he sounds awful Geri! You could think about making a complaint to the RCVS but if you can get to another vet you may as well just vote with your feet and spend your money elsewhere



Puddy_Tat said:


> possibly time travelling somewhere.
> 
> cats can do that.
> 
> i'm sure she'll come back soon (and expect to be fed)



I looked all around the house about 3 times. I took her sister around the house because she can get into all those hidden cat places. I left the cellar til last (we usually keep the door shut but someone left it open this morning) because there is so much shit down there that if a cat gets lost, that's pretty much it forever, but eventually I took her sister down knowing I was risking losing her as well. Well we still couldn't find her, so made to go back upstairs and I was thinking Oh no that was the last resort, she's gone forever and will never be found!!! Then I looked up and there she was, at the top of the steps, 9 hours after the last sighting, looking very unbothered and thinking 'hey what are you guys doing down there?'


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2013)

Spook used to disappear, and it proper foxed me. Then one day I heard a noise in the chimney, and out she popped.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 16, 2013)

Vincent's feeling a bit under the weather today. He's spent most of it asleep on our bed. I'm going to have to share wolf's half of the bed tonight so as not to disturb him.


----------



## Callie (Dec 16, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Gawd he sounds awful Geri! You could think about making a complaint to the RCVS but if you can get to another vet you may as well just vote with your feet and spend your money elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> I looked all around the house about 3 times. I took her sister around the house because she can get into all those hidden cat places. I left the cellar til last (we usually keep the door shut but someone left it open this morning) because there is so much shit down there that if a cat gets lost, that's pretty much it forever, but eventually I took her sister down knowing I was risking losing her as well. Well we still couldn't find her, so made to go back upstairs and I was thinking Oh no that was the last resort, she's gone forever and will never be found!!! Then I looked up and there she was, at the top of the steps, 9 hours after the last sighting, looking very unbothered and thinking 'hey what are you guys doing down there?'


cats are really bloody good at hiding. my two scarper as soon as any stranger comes into the house often not to be seen anywhere but will reappear eventually.

you can leave food and water dotted around and monitor it to see if theyre eating/drinking

Ive sorted my xmas tree today and Tiny Poo has made good use of one of the decorations by batting it around the hall way like a one cat tennis machine  and Neela is VERY interested in the string of balls which is now on the tree. I fully expect the lot to be down when i get in from work tomorrow


----------



## CRI (Dec 17, 2013)

Geri said:


> If I was happy with him I might take it with a pinch of salt, but it does seem to confirm my long held suspicions. We've only been going back there 6 months and I did say to butchers when we first went back that it was nowhere near as busy as it used to be, the car park is empty/overgrown with weeds etc.
> 
> Very often we are the only customers whereas before the waiting room used to be full.


Honestly, I think quite a few vets are sharks.  RCVS will do jack shit with any complaints (and have tried to prosecute rodentologists - who know far more about small furries than all but a very few vets - for giving advice/treating guinea pigs without a license.)  Best bet is to look for a recommendation, say from a cat forum or folks you know.  If you already had suspicions, well, she was probably doing you a favour.  Good luck whatever happens next.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 17, 2013)

i just wanted you guys to know that i am trying to get pics but i have 2 cats, one who won't sit still and one who disappears for ages so most of my pics basically end up like this 

umm when i get better ones i will get back to you


----------



## smmudge (Dec 17, 2013)

ah look there here are some better pics



(this is the disappearing one^)



You can tell the top one is the more cautious one!


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 17, 2013)

smmudge beautiful.  One of ours is very good at disappearing, even though she's a big galumphing fluffy thing. She hates strangers (but v affectionate with us). A friend was cat sitting for 2 weeks this summer and he was convinced she had run away as she hid from him for 4 days.


----------



## Geri (Dec 17, 2013)

smmudge said:


> ah look there here are some better pics
> 
> View attachment 45079
> 
> ...


 
Our disappearing one was black as well. I love black cats.


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2013)

They're gorgeous


----------



## CRI (Dec 17, 2013)

smmudge said:


> ah look there here are some better pics
> 
> View attachment 45079
> 
> ...


Gorgeous gorgeous!  Have a friend who has one brown tabby and one black kitty combo, too.  Enjoy your new kittehs (and more photos, plz!)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 17, 2013)

Geri said:


> Spook used to disappear, and it proper foxed me. Then one day I heard a noise in the chimney, and out she popped.


Buffy used to manage to hide remarkably too. I really don't know how she managed it. It's like she had a cloaking devise. 

 about your vet experience! And poor Geri cat.  Hope you manage to get some help from a good vet soon.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 18, 2013)

friendly cat curled up and slept next to me for most of the day, which I see as another stage of trust progressed, that she feels proper comfortable around us

Disappearing cat has got even more scared than she was when she came on Saturday  although she has walked in and out of my room a few times today she's very nervous, and spends most of the time hiding under the bed in the spare room. Bless her, it's still really early days though.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 18, 2013)

So, on Friday, Trillian will need to have a urine sample _injected directly out of her bladder_  She's really not going to like that!

In fact, when you think about it that's taking the piss...


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 18, 2013)

Oooh, poor Trillian


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2013)

Ouch! Why do they have to do it that way?


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 18, 2013)

Manter said:


> Ouch! Why do they have to do it that way?


 
(Probably) to avoid possible contamination in the urethra. But ouch! all the same.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 18, 2013)

Wallynews: had his last stitch out today  but no further need for supercat jumpsuit  Wally will be back out looking for small creatures to murder tomorrow...


----------



## trashpony (Dec 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Wallynews: had his last stitch out today  but no further need for supercat jumpsuit  Wally will be back out looking for small creatures to murder tomorrow...



Aww that's a shame - he looked so cute in it. Obviously I'm glad he's better


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Wallynews: had his last stitch out today  but no further need for supercat jumpsuit  Wally will be back out looking for small creatures to murder tomorrow...


Yay for Wally! Though boo for your local wildlife


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Wallynews: had his last stitch out today  but no further need for supercat jumpsuit  Wally will be back out looking for small creatures to murder tomorrow...


 
good for him, glad he's recovered. Have you warned the local wildlife ?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 18, 2013)

StoneRoad said:


> good for him, glad he's recovered. Have you warned the local wildlife ?



I could put notices on lamp posts I suppose. Srsly though, is there much you can do about feline serial killers? He had a collar with bell but it was gone within a day. Other than locking him in, I'm not sure what to do


----------



## trashpony (Dec 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> I could put notices on lamp posts I suppose. Srsly though, is there much you can do about feline serial killers? He had a collar with bell but it was gone within a day. Other than locking him in, I'm not sure what to do


Walk in front of him, banging a drum?


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 18, 2013)

buy him specially-bred superannuated lab mice as a fun eco-friendly substitute? "these are not any just mice, they've made them extra intelligent by making them run though lots of mazes, so they can amuse you for more hours than their thicker wild cousins, before their bloody and premature deaths?"

wally's a hardman for sure.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 18, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> buy him specially-bred superannuated lab mice as a fun eco-friendly substitute? "these are not any just mice, they've made them extra intelligent by making them run though lots of mazes, so they can amuse you for more hours than their thicker wild cousins, before their bloody and premature deaths?"
> 
> wally's a hardman for sure.


 Not really, he's a pussy tbh, he just does what cats do... I'm not finding his killing things funny btw if that's what you mean? I'd prefer he didn't, thus the asking about it. Apologies if I've misunderstood.


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Not really, he's a pussy tbh, he just does what cats do... I'm not finding his killing things funny btw if that's what you mean? I'd prefer he didn't, thus the asking about it. Apologies if I've misunderstood.


I don't think there is all that much you can do- keep him in overnight maybe? I can't remember who I was talking to yesterday, but apparently cats only bring kill home if they are happy, as an offering. So that's something, I guess, he's clearly happy. Dunno. Tough one


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Not really, he's a pussy tbh, he just does what cats do... I'm not finding his killing things funny btw if that's what you mean? I'd prefer he didn't, thus the asking about it. Apologies if I've misunderstood.



nope, sorry, no offence meant or taken! honestly was not poking fun at or admiring his killings, i know it's grim cleaning up the remains and would be nicer all around if he could be weaned off/away from it. But i don't think he can, because he's a cat, it's what he's bred for and he's in the habit of it.  My apologies if this 'joke' was not funny. was honestly just trying to think what could be a workable substitute for a cat.

Perhaps just a LOT more indoor play with fake feather chasers / robot mice? / laser pointers or whatever might distract him for a while, and simply keep him too tired or occupied to kill much, but if he's outside then he is likely to keep at it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2013)

to be honest, i think the only way of stopping kittehs hunting (other than keeping them inside, which might cause them either to get very pussed off, or to wreck the place, or to try and escape) would be to attach a bell this size to their collar...


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 18, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> nope, sorry, no offence meant or taken! honestly was not poking fun at or admiring his killings, i know it's grim cleaning up the remains and would be nicer all around if he could be weaned off/away from it. But i don't think he can, because he's a cat, it's what he's bred for and he's in the habit of it.  My apologies if this 'joke' was not funny. was honestly just trying to think what could be a workable substitute for a cat.
> 
> Perhaps just a LOT more indoor play with fake feather chasers / robot mice? / laser pointers or whatever might distract him for a while, and simply keep him too tired or occupied to kill much, but if he's outside then he is likely to keep at it.


Ah, OK  Robot mice? Tell me more


----------



## Manter (Dec 19, 2013)

Idiot cat has built himself a box fort on my bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He is making occasional forays out for food and to swipe at passing feet, but has been there all morning...


----------



## toggle (Dec 19, 2013)

madamme has decided that the best place to sit and have today's session of not coughing up a furball is on Bakunin


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2013)

Loki has disappeared. Not seen him for 5 hours 

Longest he ever goes out for normally is an hour or so. I've looked everywhere in the house, been out and called him loads but nothing 

I'm really worried he's been run over


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2013)

come home safe, loki


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2013)

Rejoice, rejoice! I had shut him in the cupboard in the foal's room 

He really needs to get a louder miaow - I thought I was imagining the pathetic faint cries


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Rejoice, rejoice! I had shut him in the cupboard in the foal's room
> 
> He really needs to get a louder miaow - I thought I was imagining the pathetic faint cries



 at being shut in the cupboard

 at him being safe

ETA - seriously, it is a good idea (if kitteh hasn't got the hang of it) to teach kitteh to meow properly in case they do get shut in somewhere.

one of the mogs that came to live with me didn't do much more than squeak (he was never taught properly how to cat) and some training followed, this involved me dangling treats and meowing at him, but it worked...

(i hope when i said 'meow' i didn't say anything rude though)


----------



## Manter (Dec 21, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Rejoice, rejoice! I had shut him in the cupboard in the foal's room
> 
> He really needs to get a louder miaow - I thought I was imagining the pathetic faint cries


Idiot cat got stuck in our under stairs cupboard when he was little. He was there for about 3 hours, while we were walking the streets looking for him, as we thought he'd got out.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 21, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at being shut in the cupboard
> 
> at him being safe
> 
> ...




He can meow but it's still quite a kittenish noise. I've never thought about trying to teach them to up the volume . I've heard him when I've shut him in the porch and in the cupboard under the stairs  so I think he *can* do it a bit more loudly. I suspect he was actually quite cosy in there


----------



## toggle (Dec 21, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Rejoice, rejoice! I had shut him in the cupboard in the foal's room
> 
> He really needs to get a louder miaow - I thought I was imagining the pathetic faint cries



he can take some lessons from my cat. She can shout loudly enough that she wakes me up miowing at the front door when I'm asleep in the back upstairs bedroom (and I sleep through alarms and trains running 10m from the back of the house)

and i'm not sure that raw bacon is the best thing for cats to eat, this does not stop her begging like crazy every time I open the fridge


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 21, 2013)

Bobbie-Boo managed to get himself locked into a neighbours garage - I could hear him when I went to work but I couldn't locate him - this went on for 3 DAYS  when I eventually heard him loud enough to get a fix on him

So I knocked on their door to ask them to open up their garage - only the little shit didn't come running out and I ended up going back several hours later to explain that he is incredibly frightened of - well everything - and could they open the door again and just be really really quiet - then, after about 5 minutes of "Bobbie" - "Here, Bobbie Boo" - "<kiss> <kiss> <kiss noise>" - out runs a very frightened Bob
He's been playing on that for at least 10 years and still reckons that he's "owed" a meal


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 21, 2013)

High Voltage said:


> Bobbie-Boo managed to get himself locked into a neighbours garage - I could hear him when I went to work but I couldn't locate him - this went on for 3 DAYS  when I eventually heard him loud enough to get a fix on him



When I was a kid a cat of ours got locked in the neighbours' coal bunker for 12 days  Came out emaciated - must've eaten mice and drunk water from puddles. 

Anyway, Wally seems ok - he's been staying in more than usual because of the weather, but is back to his usual self. Hasn't killed anything yet (that I'm aware of)


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2013)

Geri said:


> If I was happy with him I might take it with a pinch of salt, but it does seem to confirm my long held suspicions. We've only been going back there 6 months and I did say to butchers when we first went back that it was nowhere near as busy as it used to be, the car park is empty/overgrown with weeds etc.
> 
> Very often we are the only customers whereas before the waiting room used to be full.



If you're not happy then look elsewhere, possibly the most alarming things are you not being booked in, being misled about what to expect from the xray in terms of diagnosis, and not having treatment options explained and up for discussion - any one of those would have me looking to change my vet pronto.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 22, 2013)

Next door's cat has been wanting to come into ours for months but our Vincent won't let him. Today he was brave and came in to say 'hello' to his friend Skye, while Vincent was asleep on our bed. There'll be trouble


----------



## oryx (Dec 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Next door's cat has been wanting to come into ours for months but our Vincent won't let him. Today he was brave and came in to say 'hello' to his friend Skye, while Vincent was asleep on our bed. There'll be trouble



Great pic! Sounds like your dog's OK with cats and your cat's not.....


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Next door's cat has been wanting to come into ours for months but our Vincent won't let him. Today he was brave and came in to say 'hello' to his friend Skye, while Vincent was asleep on our bed. There'll be trouble


I love that dog, he's gorgeous. Wolfhound? Deerhound? And I know you've told me before but my baby stole my brain!


----------



## Shirl (Dec 22, 2013)

oryx said:


> Great pic! Sounds like your dog's OK with cats and your cat's not.....


Yup, that's it.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> I love that dog, he's gorgeous. Wolfhound? Deerhound? And I know you've told me before but my baby stole my brain!


She's a Deerhound


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 22, 2013)

Shirl said:


> She's a Deerhound



And she certainly looks like a dear hound!


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2013)

Little blue cat was extra clingy yesterday for some reason.  He's normally very clingy ("velcro cat") but occasionally he has days where he whines whenever he's not being cuddled, yesterday was one of those days.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 23, 2013)

Update for Fez909 - rambo is awesome. She does the *best* cat sighs i've ever heard, and i've fallen for her chirrup  she's been having a bit of an explore, and spending a fair bit of time getting fussed in The Universe Beyond Down The Side Of The Sofa 

Here she is approving of her holiday home and clearly having much joy and many fun 

 

(she just made a noise that might have meant 'I miss you. Come back and remove me from this woman's clutches immediately.'  )


----------



## CRI (Dec 23, 2013)

Breeze ended up being hurled across the kitchen floor (accidentally, honest) when she got right under my foot and I caught her just right on my toe. Winded her and shocked us both, but she's only lately started doing this under-the-feet business and I hope this will make her stop.

Impatient for breakfast this morning.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 23, 2013)

CRI said:


> Breeze ended up being hurled across the kitchen floor (accidentally, honest) when she got right under my foot and I caught her just right on my toe. Winded her and shocked us both, but she's only lately started doing this under-the-feet business and I hope this will make her stop.
> 
> Impatient for breakfast this morning.


 
liked for the pic, not getting tripped over.

Hilli is a bit the same for being an underfoot cat, but she normally gets clingy when it is wet and windy ........ cue for a cuddle.


----------



## CRI (Dec 23, 2013)

StoneRoad said:


> liked for the pic, not getting tripped over.
> 
> Hilli is a bit the same for being an underfoot cat, but she normally gets clingy when it is wet and windy ........ cue for a cuddle.


No worries.  She was fine and will probably do it again   Usually she only does that when it's mealtime (which is also when she "barks" which is mighty weird) but I'm prepared for that.  This time, I genuinely didn't see her!.

Btw, snaps of Griff and Mal on the pet thread (as they aren't cats!)  

Anywhere to put festive greetings?


----------



## CRI (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, I put this in the Festive Pet thread, but just in case, a few words from Breeze!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2013)

Daily update for Fez909 ('this will continue' etc).
Rambo's switched her den preferences to The Big Sofa now. Latest mews: 'wish you were here. having a great time - just look at my 'having a great time' face.'


 

She's also done a bit of sussing out the bright lights out the back, and got to grips with walking on beanbags


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> Daily update for Fez909 ('this will continue' etc).
> Rambo's switched her den preferences to The Big Sofa now. Latest mews: 'wish you were here. having a great time - just look at my 'having a great time' face.'
> 
> 
> ...


Very much appreciated, thank you! 

Has Rambo met ferret-cat yet? Or is that not going to happen?


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2013)

CRI said:


> Breeze ended up being hurled across the kitchen floor (accidentally, honest) when she got right under my foot and I caught her just right on my toe. Winded her and shocked us both, but she's only lately started doing this under-the-feet business and I hope this will make her stop.



One of Sonic's nicknames is "Captain Underfoot".  He has been accidentally kicked/tripped over several times, no, he has not learned anything from this.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 25, 2013)

Timid tabby jumped on my bed this evening, only for about 10 seconds but it's a definite improvement from running away every time she sees me. She came into my room earlier to explore and she obviously didn't want me to realise, she was impressively silent but it was the slo-mo walking across the floor just looked so funny


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Has Rambo met *ferret-cat* yet?




yup 

 

i figured there'd be less chance of WAR if i fed them together (well, in the same room). It went ok - pepper's been chirping and rolling around with her belly out; rambo remains sceptical of her...


----------



## Geri (Dec 25, 2013)

Geri has taken to trying to grab food off my plate. She sits on the coffee table (I eat on the sofa) and reaches over with her paw to try and scoop something off. Now I move the table back so she can't reach. Today she wised up to this and sat on the floor by my leg, and managed to grab a carrot.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 25, 2013)

'This is your Taxcat speaking...'

'I am delighted to report that this festive season's tax rises have met with no resistance. The taxpayers themselves have instantly and willingly acceded to my demands and paid tribute accordingly. They have also provided numerous gifts in gratitude for my wise, fair and benevolent fiscal policies...'

'As you were, minions...'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 25, 2013)

This is a cautionary tale for people who have cats, from the BBC.



> *6. Torn to pieces by cats*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Two cats, one room; much peace (as long as p stays about five feet away from rambo, else there's a bit of 'singing the song of my people' and mild 'who the FUCK are *you*?' noises),  and a bit of purr from each when fussed


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 25, 2013)

With that white cat, I think you really live in a secret lair in the base of a volcano like a bond villain.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 25, 2013)

is rambo related to serious cat?


----------



## CRI (Dec 25, 2013)

Loving all these Christmas kitties!

Here's a few of Breeze from today - too many presents and she ate too many treats!















On air guitar, accompanied by a small mallard.


----------



## CRI (Dec 26, 2013)

Someone "amended" one of these . . . 
.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2013)

Last day of rambo-sitting, so a final update for Fez909 before she returns to his underground volcano lair..

She's been proper lovely today - a fair bit of purr, and hardly any hiding behind Stuff 

 

As for being related to Serious Cat, i strongly suspect she's a not-too-distant relative 

 

After the last few days of my catladyness (still gonna build that fort, y'know), and pepper apparently having taking a shine to her since yesterday, she'll be very glad to see you again and get some peace  



and thank you again for the catlend and The Box - you properly made my cheesemas x


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 26, 2013)

Our cats all fail to get that when it's a Bank Holiday or a a weekend day or a non working day, being hassled on the bed for food at 6 am isn't on! Double-check the calendar, cats!


----------



## toggle (Dec 26, 2013)

madamme has declared the christmas cheese not to her liking. we finally have food that will remain untxed


----------



## smmudge (Dec 26, 2013)

I bought my dad a laser pen for xmas, the cats go mad for it and my dad thinks it's hilarious. winning all round


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 27, 2013)

Not mine, but still....................and ............... in equal measures

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-25154820

Maybe, now, some of the things will find their owners.............
(still laughing, btw)


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2013)

CRI said:


>



I got my lot one of those a couple of years ago.  Within a couple of hours Radar had managed to detach the furry mouse, got in a fight with Sonic over it, then Sonic chewed all the fur off it and was producing odd coloured furballs for the next couple of days.  Hopefully Breeze is not quite that destructive


----------



## Manter (Dec 27, 2013)

I miss my cat 

Will see him Sunday


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2013)

My parents got to see one of Sonic's lengthy games of fetch when they were here on Wednesday.  They'd never seen a cat play fetch properly before (as in bringing the object back every time), and were quite taken with the way he returned the toy to me and then paced around whining, waiting for me to throw it again (if he thinks I've forgotten the game, he will start tapping my foot with his paw).  My shoulder was slightly less amused after a couple of hours of this


----------



## toggle (Dec 27, 2013)

tax cat has just taxed us a large quantity of skin fron the tramps buffet turkey. she's not been eating brilliantly in the last week, stress we think, and she's still been going out and getting wet and cold and seems thinner. she has eaten enough for 3 cats today before the turke6y skin, so it looks like she should be getting back to normal


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> I miss my cat
> 
> Will see him Sunday



one more sleep


----------



## Ms T (Dec 28, 2013)

Hendrix spent ages last night admiring himself in the mirror which was temporarily propped up against the bookshelf in our room.


----------



## oryx (Dec 28, 2013)

Thought I heard our youngest in a blood-curdling fight with next door's huge and extremely grumpy tom this morning.

I went into the street wearing a hoodie over my pyjamas  only to find it wasn't her. It was next door but three's cat who is actually female but so capable of holding her own we thought for ages that she too was a huge and extremely grumpy tom.

As I came back in the house I saw our youngest curled up on a chair next to the radiator, blinking and wondering what the fuss was about.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 28, 2013)

Our cats have taken to drink in the water out of the Christmas tree holder, the weirdos. They much prefer it to the clean water in their bowl downstairs.


----------



## Manter (Dec 28, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Our cats have taken to drink in the water out of the Christmas tree holder, the weirdos. They much prefer it to the clean water in their bowl downstairs.


My cat has always preferred bath water to nice, clean, fresh water in his bowl, but he is famously idiotic


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 28, 2013)

most cat's don't like fresh tap water - it has too many chemicals in.

although bath water's an unusual preference...


----------



## trashpony (Dec 28, 2013)

Terrible pizza thieving cat. He's gone from being the runt of the litter to a fat bastard. I'd imagine that's why he's thrived


----------



## CRI (Dec 28, 2013)

Epona said:


> I got my lot one of those a couple of years ago.  Within a couple of hours Radar had managed to detach the furry mouse, got in a fight with Sonic over it, then Sonic chewed all the fur off it and was producing odd coloured furballs for the next couple of days.  Hopefully Breeze is not quite that destructive


She's completely ignored the thing after this cursory inspection.  It was free with an order from Zooplus, so at least I didn't shell out anything on it!


----------



## CRI (Dec 28, 2013)

Obligatory bored Saturday evening after Christmas cat in the hat (and after hat mauled) shots.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 28, 2013)

CRI said:


> Obligatory bored Saturday evening after Christmas cat in the hat (and after hat mauled) shots.


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2013)

CRI said:


> She's completely ignored the thing after this cursory inspection.  It was free with an order from Zooplus, so at least I didn't shell out anything on it!



Yeah I think mine was free from Zooplus too, they're quite good with their occasional freebie toys with food orders!  Is Breeze that into toys?  Jakey (my ex-stud) doesn't really bother too much with toys, it's like he used to have more adult concerns and lost some of his 'inner kitten', but he is a good hunter of live prey.  The only toys he shows much interest in are little rubber balls being rolled across the floor for him.  Maybe he's trying to tell me he would like some "neutricles".


----------



## Manter (Dec 28, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> most cat's don't like fresh tap water - it has too many chemicals in.
> 
> although bath water's an unusual preference...


We filter all the drinking water, so it's as clean and chemical free as charcoal or whatever is in those things can get it. But he's a v odd cat- he actually likes drinking from the kitchen tap too, so maybe it's the purity he objects to....


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> most cat's don't like fresh tap water - it has too many chemicals in.
> 
> although bath water's an unusual preference...



IME, most cats prefer to drink moving water and will rather drink from a running tap than from a bowl.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2013)

Pepper's been outside twice today without a lead, and met next door's dog again without too much drama. Her preferred method of exploring the lawn bit of the garden is a sort of gallop bounce  it's really funny watching her sussing out new spaces (licking a buddha statue ftw).
She's been a bit shouty/calling in empty corners indoors - i'm projecting totally that she's missing having another cat about the house, but also aware that she might just be celebrating getting her own space back and i'm looking for multi-cat justifications 

she *was* being cute as a button on my bed, til she turned a bellyrub into a game of 'wash? or bite?' - took me ages to get my hand back without risking being chewed/clawed to shreds


----------



## toggle (Dec 29, 2013)

from the whining that is coming from accross the room, mistress midnight is apparently trying to geld Bakunin with her claws

and she won't drink tapwater, running water or purified water. bathwater occasionally, provided one of us has splashed it on the bathroom floor. or rainwater from a bowl in the garden, that we check is clean-ish occasionally.


----------



## CRI (Dec 29, 2013)

Epona said:


> Yeah I think mine was free from Zooplus too, they're quite good with their occasional freebie toys with food orders!  Is Breeze that into toys?  Jakey (my ex-stud) doesn't really bother too much with toys, it's like he used to have more adult concerns and lost some of his 'inner kitten', but he is a good hunter of live prey.  The only toys he shows much interest in are little rubber balls being rolled across the floor for him.  Maybe he's trying to tell me he would like some "neutricles".


Poor Jakey being too grown up to play with toys (and lacking in prosthetic gonads  )!  Breeze is surprisingly kitten-like for a 3 1/2 year old, and nosy with it, so almost everything is potentially a toy until proven other wise (or snatched away quickly.)  The exception is many cat toys, of course.  Her favourite seems to be small catnip mice, the kind you get 3 or 4 in a pack, about an inch long plus tail, but only the brown ones, or if they aren't available, the white ones.  Most mornings, she brings one onto the bed and flings it for you to "catch."  I dread the day she finds a REAL mouse and does the same thing. 

She's got the rubber balls, but is fairly "meh" about them.  Likes the fishing rod style of toys. Nuts about scratching boards, especially the corregated cardboard one in a box, which she also naps on (but hasn't so far thought much of the one that's made out of eggbox like material that hangs off the door handle.)  So far (touch wood) she hadn't shown any interest in clawing furniture, curtains, walls or anything like that.  My "nephew cat" managed to destroy a corner wall in bro in laws kitchen by clawing at it.



Manter said:


> We filter all the drinking water, so it's as clean and chemical free as charcoal or whatever is in those things can get it. But he's a v odd cat- he actually likes drinking from the kitchen tap too, so maybe it's the purity he objects to....



Herbie (RIP) hardly drank water at all, but preferred the fetid gathered-in-an-old-dish-in-the-garden-mixed-with-fox-piss-and-God-knows-what water to anything else.  Breeze, on the other hand, demands the water dish be changed daily (as in calls you over to do it if you've forgotten!)  She does that Maine Coon thing though of "washing" her front paws in the water before drinking from it, and interestingly after using the litterbox, so it would get pretty gross if not changed every day.


----------



## CRI (Dec 29, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> Pepper's been outside twice today without a lead, and met next door's dog again without too much drama. Her preferred method of exploring the lawn bit of the garden is a sort of gallop bounce  it's really funny watching her sussing out new spaces (licking a buddha statue ftw).
> She's been a bit shouty/calling in empty corners indoors - i'm projecting totally that she's missing having another cat about the house, but also aware that she might just be celebrating getting her own space back and i'm looking for multi-cat justifications
> 
> she *was* being cute as a button on my bed, til she turned a bellyrub into a game of 'wash? or bite?' - took me ages to get my hand back without risking being chewed/clawed to shreds
> ...


Adorbs!  Wash or bite is a fun, if quite dangerous, sort of game!  Funnily enough, both with Breeze and Malcolm pig, if you've been petting them alot, they immediately start grooming as if, "oh yuck, human stink on me AGAIN, must deal with this NOW."  Griff though, well he's never been big on hygeine, so it's no issue.


----------



## story (Dec 29, 2013)

So my sweet-natured one-eyed cat woke up at dawn, pottered about a bit, then came onto the bed for a cuddle. He lay down with his head on my forearm and promptly fell off the bed. Reflexes to the fore, he anchored himself onto my hand with his claws, so I yelled and woke up Lover. Cat clambered back onto the bed and very gently, he rested his closed paw on the very spot where he'd hurt me, then chirruped, and put his forehead on the spot. There was no doubting his clear apology


----------



## CRI (Dec 29, 2013)

Shall I send Breeze to do her "civic duty?"  (I'd have expected rats rather than mice.)


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 29, 2013)

Fun Fact
If you google cat toys but your right hand accidentally moves a little to the left on the upper keys you get cat tits!

I am well impressed by the array of cat toys you all have.  I think I am going to splash out a tenner.

Took my three for their 2nd injection on 21st.  They have some bald patches; could be ringworm, could be nerves.  I was given shampoo ... yeah, right! ’Let cat stand for ten minutes’!  I didn't even get to dip more than a toe into the warm water; tried it with Prince Shaffi and Diddie; I didn’t even bother with Lotte.  Then I went on to give them drops.  Nope; didn’t work either but they will take it on their food.  We were also given Daktarin; that I can manage to get on under the guise of ’Purr, purr; rrrrrr you lovely little thing. Let me cuddle you!’ 


So, I cannot shampoo them.  I don’t really fancing catching ringworm off them yet I also don’t really like the chemical route.  I am going to try diatomaceous earth for that (had previously used it for ’suspected’ fleas.  Does anyone have any experience with that?


I am procrastinating; I am meant to be going to Lidl.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 29, 2013)

Hurrah, Trillian has been returned after her Xmas holidays! (with my mother as we went away to in-laws this Xmas). 

She is well settled again, and we have already had to cut some poo off her bum


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> Fun Fact
> If you google cat toys but your right hand accidentally moves a little to the left on the upper keys you get cat tits!







Schmetterling said:


> I am well impressed by the array of cat toys you all have.  I think I am going to splash out a tenner.



This will happen, though -


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 29, 2013)

toggle said:


> from the whining that is coming from accross the room, mistress midnight is apparently trying to geld Bakunin with her claws
> 
> and she won't drink tapwater, running water or purified water. bathwater occasionally, provided one of us has splashed it on the bathroom floor. or rainwater from a bowl in the garden, that we check is clean-ish occasionally.



I also found this morning that the Taxcat has a marked fondness for tangy cheese Doritos.

Is there anything we have that she won't tax?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 29, 2013)

This is the foal's kitten wearing his jacket


----------



## Manter (Dec 29, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> This will happen, though -


Is it just me, or does the base of that look like female genitalia?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2013)

Manter - are you and your kitteh reunited now?


----------



## Manter (Dec 29, 2013)

I am home! Idiot cat is happily drinking from the tap to celebrate


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 29, 2013)

We've also discovered that creme fraiche is a taxable luxury item.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 29, 2013)

at last I can post up a pic of this lovely little kitty new to my sisters household
 
she was a good christmas distraction for us all when conversation lulled


----------



## smmudge (Dec 29, 2013)

omg
i think that's the cutest thing i've ever seen


----------



## Manter (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh she's gorgeous!


----------



## CRI (Dec 29, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> at last I can post up a pic of this lovely little kitty new to my sisters household
> View attachment 45693
> she was a good christmas distraction for us all when conversation lulled


Such a determined look, and such tiny cute paws!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 29, 2013)

That's making me really kitten-broody Miss-Shelf


----------



## CRI (Dec 29, 2013)

trashpony said:


> That's making me really kitten-broody Miss-Shelf


Me, too.  I've offered to photograph kittys at the breeders where Breeze came from, and they've just had a litter.  They'll need to check my pockets before I leave! 

edit:  Just googled to see if there were any snaps of the litter and found an old Facebook page of the breeders, and this darling photo of Breeze and her daughter (I'm now even more broody).   Although she does have a "wtf is this thing?" look on her face!


----------



## CRI (Dec 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> I am home! Idiot cat is happily drinking from the tap to celebrate


Better than champagne - yay, family reunited!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 29, 2013)

Breeze hasn't changed


----------



## toggle (Dec 30, 2013)

madamme is currently assisting me to examine postmodernist constructions of 19th century politics.


----------



## Manter (Dec 30, 2013)

Cat clearly missed me. He slept curled up against me all night, waking me at regular intervals to purr and knead me. He is now entwined with my feet, as I just pushed him off my shoulders. He is far too big to sit on my shoulders but he gave it a damn good try...


----------



## Manter (Dec 30, 2013)

We've been home for 12 hours and only now is he secure enough to not be touching me. I am still in sight, but he's a whole foot away. 
Way to make me feel guilty for leaving him!


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 1, 2014)

Homemade pork burgers have now been declared a heavily taxable item in yet another change in domestic fiscal policy.


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> Homemade pork burgers have now been declared a heavily taxable item in yet another change in domestic fiscal policy.




despite the boggy looks there, she does really love me. and is it me, or does she really not look like a bog standard moggy in that. it depends on the piccy with her. 



I have been headbutted quite mercilessly


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 2, 2014)

Gawd, the drama of Trillian and this sodding urine sample continues. After a failed attempt when her bladder was too empty, we had arranged to admit her for the day so she could be checked and sample obtained when possible. However, apparently she was too stressed and aggressive to stay at the vets for the day  so we've had to pick her up again. Final attempt is booked for tomorrow morning, with instructions to not allow access to kitty box/outside over night, and give her pain killing medication beforehand in an attempt to relax her. 

(((Trillian)))
(((vet)))


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 2, 2014)

toggle said:


> madamme is currently assisting me to examine postmodernist constructions of 19th century politics.
> 
> View attachment 45697


That image looks like it should be titled "Woman with cat by Vermeer"


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 2, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Gawd, the drama of Trillian and this sodding urine sample continues. After a failed attempt when her bladder was too empty, we had arranged to admit her for the day so she could be checked and sample obtained when possible. However, apparently she was too stressed and aggressive to stay at the vets for the day  so we've had to pick her up again. Final attempt is booked for tomorrow morning, with instructions to not allow access to kitty box/outside over night, and give her pain killing medication beforehand in an attempt to relax her.
> 
> (((Trillian)))
> (((vet)))


poor girl, that sounds horribly stressful - don't know if it would be feasible but could you keep the litter empty but for some folded kitchen roll, to soak up wee, which you could then squeeze into the sample pot?  Or even just keep it completely empty and then pour the wee into the pot?- I know ours will use the tray even if there is no litter in it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 2, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> poor girl, that sounds horribly stressful - don't know if it would be feasible but could you keep the litter empty but for some folded kitchen roll, to soak up wee, which you could then squeeze into the sample pot?  Or even just keep it completely empty and then pour the wee into the pot?- I know ours will use the tray even if there is no litter in it.


They prefer to take the sample straight from the bladder as it prevents other bacteria from contaminating the sample, but if tomorrow doesn't work they're going to give me some sort of absorbent balls to use instead of cat litter. 

Thankfully she seems much happier again now she's back home. I think she's out enjoying the rare sunshine atm.


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> That image looks like it should be titled "Woman with cat by Vermeer"



'woman reading something she dosen't understand and isn't sure she wants to' with cat.


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> They prefer to take the sample straight from the bladder as it prevents other bacteria from contaminating the sample, but if tomorrow doesn't work they're going to give me some sort of absorbent balls to use instead of cat litter.
> 
> Thankfully she seems much happier again now she's back home. I think she's out enjoying the rare sunshine atm.



can you use one of those pheremone sprays on her?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 2, 2014)

toggle said:


> can you use one of those pheremone sprays on her?


We do have some feliway spray. Last time it didn't seem to help much, but it's probably worth trying again tomorrow - it's extremely unlikely to make the situation worse. They usually don't want owners to be in the room when they take the sample, but in the circumstances I think I'm going to have to be of assistance. Not necessarily because she'll be more markedly relaxed with me there (though it will make a difference), but because it won't matter so much if I get scratched!

Ironic thing is that I do procedural anxiety work with children! You can't really apply guided imagery relaxation methods to a cat


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 2, 2014)

Moz claims the fruit bowl as one of his many sleeping perches


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 2, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Ironic thing is that I do procedural anxiety work with children! You can't really apply guided imagery relaxation methods to a cat


  How cool would that be if you could?  I'd love to do guided imagery relation methods on Mousch to stop her running away from visitors.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 2, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> How cool would that be if you could?  I'd love to do guided imagery relation methods on Mousch to stop her running away from visitors.


"Now, imagine yourself on a beach, looking safely down at all the little fishies..." 

However, instead we just have opiates. I looked up the pain killer they've given us and yep, it's an opiate! Well, that will hopefully make tomorrow a little less stressful for her.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 2, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> However, instead we just have opiates. I looked up the pain killer they've given us and yep, it's an opiate! Well, that will hopefully make tomorrow a little less stressful for her.



Be good if they could provide pain killers and sedatives for the owners of emotionally volatile pets as well.


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> We do have some feliway spray. Last time it didn't seem to help much, but it's probably worth trying again tomorrow - it's extremely unlikely to make the situation worse. They usually don't want owners to be in the room when they take the sample, but in the circumstances I think I'm going to have to be of assistance. Not necessarily because she'll be more markedly relaxed with me there (though it will make a difference), but because it won't matter so much if I get scratched!
> 
> Ironic thing is that I do procedural anxiety work with children! You can't really apply guided imagery relaxation methods to a cat



or does she do the stoned cat thing off catnip? 

but yes. cat will get really upset. if you can stay calm while she shows signs of distress and pain, then you might be able to help calm her, but that isn't certain. 

some owners get squiffy, it is a lot easier to do that kind of stuff with an animal you aren't emotionally attached to, which is why they don't let them in. the other thing is the animal being able to seek comfort with you afterwards, not associating you with the painful stuff. so calming down a lot faster. 

it's a swings and roundabouts thing IMO.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2014)

There is a local cat I call The Beast. Pepper met them today


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2014)

toggle said:


> or does she really not look like a bog standard moggy in that.



there is no such thing as a 'bog standard moggy'


----------



## discobastard (Jan 2, 2014)

Due to some sad news over Xmas regarding my lovely old lady cat Phoebe, there are some cat things in the 'recycle your stuff' forum up for grabs. Hopefully they can be of use to somebody in the SW2 area.


----------



## CRI (Jan 2, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Due to some sad news over Xmas regarding my lovely old lady cat Phoebe, there are some cat things in the 'recycle your stuff' forum up for grabs. Hopefully they can be of use to somebody in the SW2 area.


Oh, that doesn't sound good. Very sorry to hear it.


----------



## CRI (Jan 2, 2014)

Breeze pretending her scratching board is a sled.








Doing strange things to knitting needles.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 2, 2014)

With sledding skills like that, you should get her entered in the Winter Olympics


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> With sledding skills like that, you should get her entered in the Winter Olympics



Picture needs photo-shopping on to a bobsleigh run...


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 3, 2014)

Why wont he use the cat house I got him, he loved it to start with. He's not going to be happy about going out is he?


----------



## CRI (Jan 3, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Picture needs photo-shopping on to a bobsleigh run...


Bobcat on a bobsleigh!  
No idea how to do the bobsleigh thing, but if anyone can . . . .


----------



## CRI (Jan 3, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Why wont he use the cat house I got him, he loved it to start with. He's not going to be happy about going out is he?


I think cats can be fickle - adore one toy/food/sleeping place for awhile then reject it like it's poison.  Maybe change something about it to make it seem "new?"


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 3, 2014)

CRI said:


> Bobcat on a bobsleigh!
> No idea how to do the bobsleigh thing, but if anyone can . . . .


Hope you don't mind?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Hope you don't mind?
> 
> View attachment 45945


----------



## CRI (Jan 3, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Hope you don't mind?
> 
> View attachment 45945


YAY!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Due to some sad news over Xmas regarding my lovely old lady cat Phoebe, there are some cat things in the 'recycle your stuff' forum up for grabs. Hopefully they can be of use to somebody in the SW2 area.


Very sorry to hear that, if I've understood correctly


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Btw, situation update is success. One urine sample acquired from one slightly doped up cat. Think I might keep her in for a few hours in case she accidentally falls off the garden fence.


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Due to some sad news over Xmas regarding my lovely old lady cat Phoebe, there are some cat things in the 'recycle your stuff' forum up for grabs. Hopefully they can be of use to somebody in the SW2 area.


I did wonder when I saw them. Sorry about that


----------



## Shirl (Jan 3, 2014)

Last night Brett, next door's ginger cat decided he would come in and sit on the settee with us and the dogs.  Our cat Vincent just sat on another chair and glared at him. 
I don't need another cat


----------



## discobastard (Jan 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> I did wonder when I saw them. Sorry about that


Thanks all for your thoughts.  Yes, I wasn't that clear in my original post, but she was PTS on the 30th.  It was the right thing to do though, she'd made it clear she was done, but was sweet and dignified until the end.  Miss her terribly but lots of great memories too!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2014)

(((discobastard))) 

sorry to hear that.

hope another kitty adopts you whenever the time is right for you.

(incidentally, and there was a whole thread about this somewhere - there isn't a "right" length of time.  some people do wait some time, some people would be round the rescue centre the same day.)


----------



## CRI (Jan 3, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (((discobastard)))
> 
> sorry to hear that.
> 
> ...


More ((discobastard )) 

Yes, definitely don't think there IS a right length of time.  What's NOT helpful is folks saying, "Oh, are you getting a new (insert type of pet) now?" as soon as you tell them one has died OR the reverse, "Well, at least you don't have that "tie" anymore."  I suppose it's probably people wanting to be helpful, or maybe just wanting to say something to cover for feeling uncomfortable about the news themselves, but it can be bloody insensitive.

(NB with guinea pigs, you don't really have a choice - remaining pig needs a new companion, so you have to find one.)


----------



## izz (Jan 3, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts.  Yes, I wasn't that clear in my original post, but she was PTS on the 30th.  It was the right thing to do though, she'd made it clear she was done, but was sweet and dignified until the end.  Miss her terribly but lots of great memories too!


Sorry about that old bean, wish she could have stayed with you.


----------



## Epona (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear that discobastard, sad news 



CRI said:


> More ((discobastard ))
> 
> What's NOT helpful is folks saying, "Oh, are you getting a new (insert type of pet) now?" as soon as you tell them one has died



I've never understood that.  When I was a teenager, one of the horses I looked after got tetanus and was very sick, it was touch and go for a while (and needless to say, I was very upset and worried).  One of my classmates asked me 'will you be getting a new one?' as if we were talking about a walkman that no longer worked.  The horse was still alive as well when she said that, just extremely unwell. (the horse did survive, although having seen tetanus in action, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy, very horrifying disease).


----------



## Epona (Jan 4, 2014)

Well my wee fuckers just managed to tip over my PC with a great thump.  My initial concern that one of the cats was under the PC when it fell over was quickly alleviated, and they are now all in my bad books (except Radar, who is curled up in bed with OH, Radar is usually at the epicenter of any mishap but has an alibi on this occasion).  Had to re-seat the GPU as it had been knocked loose.  And Sunray wonders why my mechanical drives don't last as long as they should! 

The cats have since (ie. in the last few minutes whilst I was fixing it) all curled up and gone to sleep as though nothing happened, and if anything did happen, they couldn't possibly have been involved in it.


----------



## discobastard (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all - thanks for your kind thoughts, they really are much appreciated.  I hadn't had a cat since I was about seventeen and so the last couple of years has been my first cat companion for a very long time and it was brilliant, every moment of it.

As for getting another companion, I will for sure.  Not right away, need to sort some other stuff like job etc out first, but when things calm down and I'm settled again I really want to.  Phoebe came via Celia Hammond in Lewisham and I'll certainly be talking to them again about rehoming another cat.

You're all lovely, thank you x

(and here she is as I never posted a pic of her before)


----------



## izz (Jan 4, 2014)

What a beautiful pussycat.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 4, 2014)

Sainsbury's cream slices are a fondant and pastry sandwich containing a large amount of fresh cream.

All the Taxcat allowed me was the fondant and pastry bit. The actual lashings of fresh cream were claimed as 100% tax.

Again.


----------



## toggle (Jan 4, 2014)

it's a good thing she is very active, or she would be football shaped


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a bowl of fresh custard.

Correction: I HAD a bowl of fresh custard.

It's like living with the feline version of Mr. Creosote.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 4, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Hope you don't mind?
> 
> View attachment 45945



This pic is incomplete without the right soundtrack...


----------



## trashpony (Jan 4, 2014)

fishfinger - that photo of CRI's Breeze makes me laugh every time I see it 

discobastard - so sorry about your old girl. She looks lovely. It's so hard - you know it's the kindest thing to do but it doesn't make it any easier. I kept seeing my Itchy out of the corner of my eye and then remembering I didn't have a cat any more. It makes you sad every single time it happens  

Took me 8 months to get more cats - you'll know when you're ready (if you ever are) x


----------



## oryx (Jan 5, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> It's like living with the feline version of Mr. Creosote.



 loving Taxcat stories!

On a more serious (and sad) note, I have always been one of the people who wanted to get another cat very quickly to replace the one gone before. This doesn't mean any disrespect to the lost pet, just a need to fill a cat-shaped hole in my life. The last time I lost a cat who died of old age, both me and her companion cat really wanted another cat to be with. I have poignant memories of me and remaining cat sadly playing with a pingpong ball in the yard of my old house in Battersea.  Everyone reacts differently to losing a pet.

RIP your cat discobastard (she looks magnificently leonine in the photo).


----------



## toggle (Jan 5, 2014)

oryx said:


> loving Taxcat stories!
> 
> .



she is currently sitting on his lap, giving him filthy looks every time he pauses from brushing her from ears to tail down her back.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 5, 2014)

toggle said:


> she is currently sitting on his lap, giving him filthy looks every time he pauses from brushing her from ears to tail down her back.



Brushing her with the brush that I bought and paid for, that I might justify my continued presence at Fortress Midnight.


----------



## oryx (Jan 5, 2014)

Always hear that Beatles song (riff ripped off by Paul Weller) when I read about Taxcat.

'.....and you're working for no-one but me....dah dah de dah de dah!'


----------



## Epona (Jan 5, 2014)

oryx said:


> loving Taxcat stories!
> 
> On a more serious (and sad) note, I have always been one of the people who wanted to get another cat very quickly to replace the one gone before. This doesn't mean any disrespect to the lost pet, just a need to fill a cat-shaped hole in my life. The last time I lost a cat who died of old age, both me and her companion cat really wanted another cat to be with. I have poignant memories of me and remaining cat sadly playing with a pingpong ball in the yard of my old house in Battersea.  Everyone reacts differently to losing a pet.



I've always had animals (usually several at a time), I think the longest I went without a pet was about 6 months when I first moved away from my parents, then I got some budgies (budgies are easy in rented accommodation).  Having animals around is an important thing for me, and I don't think I'd ever like to be without a pet for too long.  But when one passes away, I do not necessarily get the same species, or at least not right away.  I've had parrots, cats, guinea pigs, rabbits, fish, and reptiles at one time or another throughout my life.  When my parrot died, I didn't want another parrot.  And although it's hopefully a long way off, when Sonic (my special cat who loves me most) goes, I'm not sure I'll want another cat right away.  Maybe that will be when I decide on another bird.  I hope I don't have to think about that for years and years though.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 5, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Hi all - thanks for your kind thoughts, they really are much appreciated.  I hadn't had a cat since I was about seventeen and so the last couple of years has been my first cat companion for a very long time and it was brilliant, every moment of it.
> 
> As for getting another companion, I will for sure.  Not right away, need to sort some other stuff like job etc out first, but when things calm down and I'm settled again I really want to.  Phoebe came via Celia Hammond in Lewisham and I'll certainly be talking to them again about rehoming another cat.
> 
> ...



I got mine from CHAT (Canning Town); my last cat had died on 30.11.2012; I also knew that I would want another at one point; that point was this:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/self-indulgent-pet-thread.166581/page-156#post-12728157

Once I had had a visit from the homing officer and the date to collect cats/s (double plural as two turned into three) I realised  that that date was..... *drumroll* 30.11.2013!


----------



## Geri (Jan 5, 2014)

We've decided to put Fluffy, the stray cat we've been feeding, up for rehoming - hopefully someone from the rescue place will be able to pick him up next week (we tried this week, but he was never in when she was available to come.

We've tried to find his owners but with no joy, and he really needs to see a vet as he has a big pus filled lump on his head and another on his back. He's in a proper state.

We are very fond of him, but it's not the right time for us to take on another cat, with Geri being old and poorly.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 5, 2014)

A flower box makes an excellent kitten toy. 











Loki keeps running inside, in a chase me, chase me fashion and being ignored. I had to lure Bubbles to attack by wiggling a stick in the hole


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 5, 2014)

M&S Brussels pate? Taxed.

Unsalted butter? Taxed.

Slices of pepperoni and ham and some cheese from a pizza? Also taxed. Although she demanded the removal of any burnt bits.

M&S fishsticks? Some are being held in reserve, in case they're taxed.

Never mind HMRC, the Taxcat sees all and taxes all...

It's like having a small, furry Mysteron living with us.

'This is the voice of the Taxcat...'

'I know you've been out shopping...'


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2014)

This is next door's cat Brett. His owner came back yesterday to feed him and kept him in. Then she went away again. She came back today and let him out and now she won't be back until tomorrow. He's already tried to come in ours today but Vincent chased him off. I wouldn't mind betting he'll be on our settee at some point tonight.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Geri said:


> We've decided to put Fluffy, the stray cat we've been feeding, up for rehoming - hopefully someone from the rescue place will be able to pick him up next week (we tried this week, but he was never in when she was available to come.
> 
> We've tried to find his owners but with no joy, and he really needs to see a vet as he has a big pus filled lump on his head and another on his back. He's in a proper state.
> 
> We are very fond of him, but it's not the right time for us to take on another cat, with Geri being old and poorly.


Kudos on looking after him in the interim though and trying to find his owners, and yes, rehoming sounds entirely the right thing to do.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Shirl said:


> This is next door's cat Brett. His owner came back yesterday to feed him and kept him in. Then she went away again. She came back today and let him out and now she won't be back until tomorrow. He's already tried to come in ours today but Vincent chased him off. I wouldn't mind betting he'll be on our settee at some point tonight.


Lovely cat, but I didn't want to "like" it as I wasn't sure if he keeps getting shut out of his home...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes Trillian, this is a really good place to balance yourself...


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Lovely cat, but I didn't want to "like" it as I wasn't sure if he keeps getting shut out of his home...


Yes he does keep getting shut out. His owner was widowed last year and she's met a new man. She has 3 cats and the other 2 don't go out much. Brett likes to go out a lot. The owner spends at least 4 nights a week at her new man's house and she often leaves Brett shut out when she goes off. I've offered to go in and see to the cats when she's away but she says it isn't necessary as she pops back in the day most days to feed them. I don't think she comes back every day though and we feed him when he's out but it's more about the company, he's a very sociable cat and he loves our dogs.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Yes he does keep getting shut out. His owner was widowed last year and she's met a new man. She has 3 cats and the other 2 don't go out much. Brett likes to go out a lot. The owner spends at least 4 nights a week at her new man's house and she often leaves Brett shut out when she goes off. I've offered to go in and see to the cats when she's away but she says it isn't necessary as she pops back in the day most days to feed them. I don't think she comes back every day though and we feed him when he's out but it's more about the company, he's a very sociable cat and he loves our dogs.


Aw, poor Brett  Such a shame they don't have a cat flap. Although that wouldn't solve the company problem.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Aw, poor Brett  Such a shame they don't have a cat flap. Although that wouldn't solve the company problem.



Yes, it's an awkward situation. I knew the husband better than his wife, I didn't know him well but I liked him. I also think he did all the animal care, they used to have a dog as well.

She could get a cat flap and that would help. She could take me up on my regular offer to go in to see to them. I had thought maybe she didn't want me going into her house when she wasn't there although I used to do this when they had the dog. But she recently offered me the use of her house when she was away if my son and his family wanted to visit as our home isn't really big enough now that there are two young children with all the assorted travel paraphernalia that that entails.

I'm at a bit of a loss about what to do, if I didn't have Vincent I'd just let Brett move in and then when she is home he could please himself where he goes. As it is, we feed him and if he asks to come we open the door. Sometimes he comes in and sits with us (this has only been happening in the last week) other times Vincent gets all stroppy and guard cat and won't let him in.
He's not my cat, I don't want another cat. At the same time, I can't resist his little face at the door looking in


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Yes, it's an awkward situation. I knew the husband better than his wife, I didn't know him well but I liked him. I also think he did all the animal care, they used to have a dog as well.
> 
> She could get a cat flap and that would help. She could take me up on my regular offer to go in to see to them. I had thought maybe she didn't want me going into her house when she wasn't there although I used to do this when they had the dog. But she recently offered me the use of her house when she was away if my son and his family wanted to visit as our home isn't really big enough now that there are two young children with all the assorted travel paraphernalia that that entails.
> 
> ...


I think some people just have different ideas of how to treat a cat. My mum's partner always says that we (my mother and I) have always really spoilt our cats and treat them like little people, when they should be treated like animals. This including locking them out overnight. 

Well, he says that, but he's very fond of Trillian when my mother looks after her so I don't think he's really fooling anyone! 

I guess if she's one of those "cats can fend for themselves" people then she probably thinks a meal a day and spending long periods of time outside is fine. I wouldn't be able to resist his little face too in the circumstances  What do you think could happen if Brett did properly adopt you? Do you think she'd be very upset or quite blase about it? Not that it sounds as though you want that though...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yes Trillian, this is a really good place to balance yourself...
> 
> View attachment 46077





is that a heck of a lot of cat, or a heck of a lot of fluff, or both?

and i think she's registering a protest that kittehs were lap-top before computers were...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 5, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is that a heck of a lot of cat, or a heck of a lot of fluff, or both?
> 
> and i think she's registering a protest that kittehs were lap-top before computers were...


A bit of both - she's just over 4.5kg which officially makes her a large cat in re: to worming pills etc., but not as large as some. And she is extremely fluffy, and is currently in her winter coat!

And on the subject of cat/laptop compatibility, there's also this one from about a year ago...

 

(it's a very light laptop btw!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> A bit of both - she's just over 4.5kg which officially makes her a large cat in re: to worming pills etc., but not as large as some. And she is extremely fluffy, and is currently in her winter coat!
> 
> And on the subject of cat/laptop compatibility, there's also this one from about a year ago...
> 
> ...





the classic feline "i am faintly peeved by this situation, but not sufficiently so to do anything as drastic as move" look


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 5, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> And on the subject of cat/laptop compatibility, there's also this one from about a year ago...
> 
> View attachment 46087
> 
> (it's a very light laptop btw!)


The laptop sat on the cattop, sat on the lap.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> The laptop sat on the cattop, sat on the lap.



or is there a niche market here for the cat-top computer?


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 5, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> or is there a niche market here for the cat-top computer?


 
There must be!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I What do you think could happen if Brett did properly adopt you? Do you think she'd be very upset or quite blase about it? Not that it sounds as though you want that though...



I'm not sure how she would react, it's hard to tell. One the one hand, he's her cat that she's had for a few years. On the other hand, she goes away a lot and he is more work than the other two stay at home cats. 
I don't really want another cat but he's a lovely boy and two of our previous cats were strays who just moved in with us. I'm kind of accepting if they chose to move in


----------



## izz (Jan 5, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Yes, it's an awkward situation. I knew the husband better than his wife, I didn't know him well but I liked him. I also think he did all the animal care, they used to have a dog as well.
> 
> She could get a cat flap and that would help. She could take me up on my regular offer to go in to see to them. I had thought maybe she didn't want me going into her house when she wasn't there although I used to do this when they had the dog. But she recently offered me the use of her house when she was away if my son and his family wanted to visit as our home isn't really big enough now that there are two young children with all the assorted travel paraphernalia that that entails.
> 
> ...



Why doncha simply say that Brett comes to yours for attention and you'd be happy to take him on but for Vincent ? That some cats are simply tarts for attention and he seems a bit lonely at home when she's away ?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2014)

izz said:


> Why doncha simply say that Brett comes to yours for attention and you'd be happy to take him on but for Vincent ? That some cats are simply tarts for attention and he seems a bit lonely at home when she's away ?


There's no point in saying that though. Vincent doesn't want him to come in. I don't really want another cat.
What I would really like is if my neighbour moved in with her new man(not likely) and took the cats with her. Or if her new man moved in with her (more likely, possibly) and all the cats could carry on living in their own home happily ever after.


----------



## CRI (Jan 5, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> A bit of both - she's just over 4.5kg which officially makes her a large cat in re: to worming pills etc., but not as large as some. And she is extremely fluffy, and is currently in her winter coat!
> 
> And on the subject of cat/laptop compatibility, there's also this one from about a year ago...
> 
> ...


Would work even better with a tablet.  Must try that. 

Trillian is so so fluffy and gorgeous!

Breeze is 4.7 Kg, which is actually on the small size for a female Maine Coon.  It's possible she could get a bit bigger as some don't fully mature until 5.  I always think of her being sort of small, until I see/lift someone else's cat!  (ha!)

Going to be photographing some baby Maine Coons in about 3 weeks time.  Predict I will be making the highest pitched squeals of delight to ever come from a human being!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2014)

Are you an animal photographer CRI ?  It would explain why your pictures of Breeze and the guinea pigs are so awesome! 

Just had Trillian's test results back-poor little mite has both crystals and bacteria in her bladder! Which means a two week course of twice daily antibiotics  For those familiar with Trillian's normal pill technique (two man job, kitty burrito, pill syringe thing needed, scratches normal), this is going to be, um, challenging for all concerned. 

(((Trillian)))
(((us)))

Then it's possibly a lifetime of special food to prevent the crystals coming back. She's only 3 years old  Can't believe that after being raised with cats that were always healthy until old age, Buffy obviously became seriously ill after just turning 3  and Trillian's now essentially got a condition that needs to be treated as chronic. Makes you wonder, is this just bad luck or have I done something wrong?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm sure you've not done anything wrong Agent Sparrow - it's just bad luck  Cats often have bladder problems

My old cat had to have special food her whole life otherwise the bottom of her jaw swelled up in a really scary fashion. I just forgot about it after a few years - it was just part of who she was. She also had a flea allergy. 

Mation - thank you for starting this thread  Whenever I pick the foal up from school, he asks me for the day's kitten news which is entirely inspired by this thread. 

My kitten news today is that I came home from taking him to school and Bubbles was miaowing through the livingroom window at me. Then I saw something move out of the corner of my eye at eye level height and realised that Loki was stuck in the tree in the front garden  He really is the stupidest cat


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2014)

Hendrix is more than six kilos!  He is fat cat.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I'm sure you've not done anything wrong Agent Sparrow - it's just bad luck  Cats often have bladder problems


Yeah, I can't really see how anything I have done could have led to such different issues, so it's probably just general cat mum guilt  Thanks anyway 



> My kitten news today is that I came home from taking him to school and Bubbles was miaowing through the livingroom window at me. Then I saw something move out of the corner of my eye at eye level height and realised that Loki was stuck in the tree in the front garden  He really is the stupidest cat


Oh dear! Yes, Trillian (bless her stupid fluffy socks) has done that too and needed rescuing. She did learn her lesson though so hopefully Loki will too. Some cats definitely seem to have  issues with foresight/identifying future problems!

(((Loki)))


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 7, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I'm sure you've not done anything wrong Agent Sparrow - it's just bad luck  Cats often have bladder problems


Yeah, I can't really see how anything I have done could have led to such different issues, so it's probably just general cat mum guilt  Thanks anyway 



> My kitten news today is that I came home from taking him to school and Bubbles was miaowing through the livingroom window at me. Then I saw something move out of the corner of my eye at eye level height and realised that Loki was stuck in the tree in the front garden  He really is the stupidest cat


Oh dear! Yes, Trillian (bless her stupid fluffy socks) has done that too and needed rescuing. She did learn her lesson though so hopefully Loki will too. Some cats definitely seem to have  issues with foresight/identifying future problems!

(((Loki)))


----------



## Manter (Jan 7, 2014)

Idiot cat has figured out how to open cupboard doors. He let himself into the understairs cupboard this morning, knocked over a bunch of the stuff in there and couldn't get out. Much piteous miaowing ensured. Idiot creature...


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 7, 2014)

Feline imperial occupation....


----------



## trashpony (Jan 7, 2014)

Have I mentioned Bubbles' obsession with dead leaves? They are his favourite toy. He brings about 5 a day through the catflap. It looks like a park in autumn in here sometimes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Have I mentioned Bubbles' obsession with dead leaves? They are his favourite toy. He brings about 5 a day through the catflap. It looks like a park in autumn in here sometimes



don't worry, he'll grow out of it when he discovers mice...


----------



## trashpony (Jan 7, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> don't worry, he'll grow out of it when he discovers mice...


----------



## TopCat (Jan 7, 2014)

Dylan (the intact tom kitten) is growing up fast. He is still very loving, does not spray and is a pleasure to be around. He will hit sexual maturity in about three months i think.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 7, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Hendrix is more than six kilos!  He is fat cat.


I've just weighed the kittens - Bubbles is nearly 4kgs and he's only 6 months' old 

The foal weighed a kilo less than that when he was born


----------



## Mation (Jan 7, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I've just weighed the kittens - Bubbles is nearly 4kgs and he's only 6 months' old
> 
> The foal weighed a kilo less than that when he was born


Dylan is 4kgs and 6 months old too (the vet weighed him last week when he was a bit poorly.)


----------



## trashpony (Jan 7, 2014)

Mation said:


> Dylan is 4kgs and 6 months old too (the vet weighed him last week when he was a bit poorly.)


I take it the vet didn't throw up their hands in horror and tell you he was a fat bastard? 

(sorry to hear he was a bit poorly - hope he's right as rain now)


----------



## Mation (Jan 7, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I take it the vet didn't throw up their hands in horror and tell you he was a fat bastard?
> 
> (sorry to hear he was a bit poorly - hope he's right as rain now)


Thanks - yes he's getting much better now  But no the vet didn't at all - if anything he's a bit underweight for his own build, iyswim. He had some diarhoea and his lower eyelids started showing. Apparently the latter is because his eyes have receded a bit from their usual position thus revealing the eyelid. The vet said this can happen when they lose more fat than is normal, eg during a bout of diarhoea. Anyway he's had a course of antibiotics and is currently scoffing a big bowl of pilchards, as he is only to eat fish for now, till he's fattened up a bit.


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Dylan (the intact tom kitten) is growing up fast. He is still very loving, does not spray and is a pleasure to be around. He will hit sexual maturity in about three months i think.



Cats can hit sexual maturity from 3 months old onwards, get him done asap.  RSPCA now favours earlier neutering (4 months old), but it may take a while to break the 'tradition' of 6 months old.  Mine were done at 6 months which was (at the time, 7 years ago) the earliest my vet would do which is 3 months later than I would have liked (except for Jakey who is an ex-stud who came to me neutered at a bit over a year old, having done his impregnation duty as part of a strictly controlled and DNA tested to make sure there were no genetic health issues breeding programme for Oriental cats with the dilute colour gene) but if I'd been able to get it done for the others at 3 months old or even younger I would have done so.  The UK is really behind on early neutering of cats, but starting to catch up.  Get him done as early as any vet will do it.  In some parts of the world it is done at 8 weeks or once they hit 2kg (ie often before a kitten goes to a new home), and I actually agree with that in general.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 10, 2014)

Mation said:


> currently scoffing a big bowl of pilchards


That's not a bad recommended treatment for a kitteh


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've just got off the phone with Cat's Protection and Rambo is now on their list for re-homing. It's been a long time coming: I've waited for them to build a whole new building, struggled to get them to call me back, and then finally got through to them at Christmas when they weren't able to help. I was told to call back after Christmas but there was a waiting list of 250 cats! So I'm a bit shocked and a bit sad to find out that the waiting list is already "quite small" and it sounds like she'll be going away sooner than I thought.

I'm gonna miss her 

Waiting to hear back from CP now to let me know what I have to do. No idea how long that will be or how long it takes to clear a small list.

I'm off to the shops and buy her some treats and spoil her a bit  to make up for when I torment her like this


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2014)

why can't you keep her?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>



some days you chase the yarn, some days it chases you...


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> why can't you keep her?


The landlord said I'm not allowed to keep any pets. I asked him about the cat and he said no.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> The landlord said I'm not allowed to keep any pets. I asked him about the cat and he said no.



tell him it's a big hamster


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> tell him it's a big hamster


I think that still counts as a pet


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> The landlord said I'm not allowed to keep any pets. I asked him about the cat and he said no.



lie? a little white lie for a white little kitty never hurt no one


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> lie? a little white lie for a white little kitty never hurt no one


I've already lied about being in work when I'm not. I can't, and won't, risk being thrown out over a cat, however much I want her. It took me long enough to find this place.

Plus I think she needs somewhere better than this. She's petrified of cars, but is fascinated with outside. I live in a back to back terrace, so it's 24/7 indoors for her. She just won't go outside as there's cars everywhere. She needs a garden. I think if I had a cat flap it would be alright because she'd know she can run back to a safe place any time she wants, but I don't have one and, of course, can't get one.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 10, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I've already lied about being in work when I'm not. I can't, and won't, risk being thrown out over a cat, however much I want her. It took me long enough to find this place.
> 
> Plus I think she needs somewhere better than this. She's petrified of cars, but is fascinated with outside. I live in a back to back terrace, so it's 24/7 indoors for her. She just won't go outside as there's cars everywhere. She needs a garden. I think if I had a cat flap it would be alright because she'd know she can run back to a safe place any time she wants, but I don't have one and, of course, can't get one.



how old is she? i want her but realistically if i get another cat then i have to realise i will be a mad cat lady. more than two cats is mental, right? plus the other two are already the bane of my sad and pathetic existence


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> how old is she? i want her but realistically if i get another cat then i have to realise i will be a mad cat lady. more than two cats is mental, right? plus the other two are already the bane of my sad and pathetic existence


If I had to guess I would say 3 or 4. It'd be great if you could take her, but I'm guessing you're a Southerner? I'm in Leeds. 2 cats is fine. 3 is _borderline_ mental. 4 and you're defo mad cat person


----------



## ffsear (Jan 10, 2014)

Picking up our rescue cat tomorrow!	Shes 15 and needs  some love and a happy home.  Will post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## TopCat (Jan 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Cats can hit sexual maturity from 3 months old onwards, get him done asap.  RSPCA now favours earlier neutering (4 months old), but it may take a while to break the 'tradition' of 6 months old.  Mine were done at 6 months which was (at the time, 7 years ago) the earliest my vet would do which is 3 months later than I would have liked (except for Jakey who is an ex-stud who came to me neutered at a bit over a year old, having done his impregnation duty as part of a strictly controlled and DNA tested to make sure there were no genetic health issues breeding programme for Oriental cats with the dilute colour gene) but if I'd been able to get it done for the others at 3 months old or even younger I would have done so.  The UK is really behind on early neutering of cats, but starting to catch up.  Get him done as early as any vet will do it.  In some parts of the world it is done at 8 weeks or once they hit 2kg (ie often before a kitten goes to a new home), and I actually agree with that in general.




I am not getting him "done" at all. He will stay intact.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 10, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I am not getting him "done" at all. He will stay intact.



I hope you're going to keep him as an indoor cat in that case.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 10, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> I hope you're going to keep him as an indoor cat in that case.


No, he is free to roam where he wants.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 10, 2014)

TopCat said:


> No, he is free to roam where he wants.



Don't you think that's a bit irresponsible?


----------



## TopCat (Jan 10, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Don't you think that's a bit irresponsible?


No.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 10, 2014)

TopCat said:


> No.



Are you going to take in all the cats he impregnates then? Because some other poor sod will have to.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 10, 2014)

I think in fairness to TopCat his cat will only impregnate female cats who owners also don't believe in neutering and they should also be prepared for the consequences. I've never had a cat that wasn't neutered but my dogs/bitches are always left entire because I show them and neutering isn't an option for show dogs.

eta. I have never had an unwanted litter because I'm extremely careful


----------



## Kidda (Jan 10, 2014)

Don't they spray everywhere if you don't get them done?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 11, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I think in fairness to TopCat his cat will only impregnate female cats who owners also don't believe in neutering and they should also be prepared for the consequences. I've never had a cat that wasn't neutered but my dogs/bitches are always left entire because I show them and neutering isn't an option for show dogs.
> 
> eta. I have never had an unwanted litter because I'm extremely careful



He may also impregnate stray cats.  And while I agree that those who don't neuter their female cats should be prepared to deal with the consequences, really TC will never have to, will he.  His cat can impregnate as much as he wants, it's not like TC will be the one caring for the kittens.  It's fucking selfish, as if cat shelters don't have enough unwanted cats to deal with.


----------



## toggle (Jan 11, 2014)

there's also the increaced risk of the cat getting injuries or disease from fighting.


----------



## CRI (Jan 11, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Are you an animal photographer CRI ?  It would explain why your pictures of Breeze and the guinea pigs are so awesome!
> 
> Just had Trillian's test results back-poor little mite has both crystals and bacteria in her bladder! Which means a two week course of twice daily antibiotics  For those familiar with Trillian's normal pill technique (two man job, kitty burrito, pill syringe thing needed, scratches normal), this is going to be, um, challenging for all concerned.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about Trillian's condition.  Did the vet suggest a change of diet?  There are some foods that are designed for cats with urinary tract problems.  Griff (although not a cat, grant you) has a special diet that's low in calcium for that reason.  Fingers crossed the medication thing won't be too traumatic for any of you.

(Only an amateur photog!)


----------



## CRI (Jan 11, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I've just got off the phone with Cat's Protection and Rambo is now on their list for re-homing. It's been a long time coming: I've waited for them to build a whole new building, struggled to get them to call me back, and then finally got through to them at Christmas when they weren't able to help. I was told to call back after Christmas but there was a waiting list of 250 cats! So I'm a bit shocked and a bit sad to find out that the waiting list is already "quite small" and it sounds like she'll be going away sooner than I thought.
> 
> I'm gonna miss her
> 
> Waiting to hear back from CP now to let me know what I have to do. No idea how long that will be or how long it takes to clear a small list.





TopCat said:


> I am not getting him "done" at all. He will stay intact.





TopCat said:


> No, he is free to roam where he wants.



Seeing these posts on the same page made me both  and 

(May have to block to avoid the  getting worse.  Can anyone tell me how to do that?  Cheers.)


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2014)

click on username, choose 'ignore' on the right hand side.


----------



## CRI (Jan 11, 2014)

Breeze and her favourite mousie, hanging around. . . and in a jumper that was going cheap at TK Maxx


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2014)

That last picture's class


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I know what that look in the last pic might mean....

Gorgeous cat.  Wonderful pics as always


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Jan 12, 2014)

TopCat:  I suspect you might be changing your tune about having your cat neutered when you start having to pay a continuing series of vet's bills for abcesses or worse.  An entire tom's life is not always an easy one: stress from having to protect his territory, maybe spraying in the house because of it, wandering to find females in season putting him at a higher risk of getting run over, increased risk of feline AIDS from fighting.


----------



## oryx (Jan 12, 2014)

Bitter&Twisted said:


> TopCat:  I suspect you might be changing your tune about having your cat neutered when you start having to pay a continuing series of vet's bills for abcesses or worse.  An entire tom's life is not always an easy one: stress from having to protect his territory, maybe spraying in the house because of it, wandering to find females in season putting him at a higher risk of getting run over, increased risk of feline AIDS from fighting.



& what animal charities (who deal with the damage) say.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2014)

CRI said:


> Seeing these posts on the same page made me both  and
> 
> (May have to block to avoid the  getting worse.  Can anyone tell me how to do that?  Cheers.)


You have to ensure you tell everyone to get maximum self satisfaction.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 12, 2014)

CRI said:


> Sorry to hear about Trillian's condition.  Did the vet suggest a change of diet?  There are some foods that are designed for cats with urinary tract problems.  Griff (although not a cat, grant you) has a special diet that's low in calcium for that reason.  Fingers crossed the medication thing won't be too traumatic for any of you.
> 
> (Only an amateur photog!)


Sorry, just realised that I didn't respond to your question. Yes she's on an ID range of food - currently it's one she has to have for 6 weeks to remove the crystals, and then she might have to go on another range for the rest of her life. After an initial good start, she seems to be not really be liking the new food  If she gets her food permanently changed we'll be giving away a lot of felix and iams in the Brixton area!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyway, to make up for having to have pills shoved down her throat twice a day I bought her a new refillable cat nip toy. There is a very cute video of her playing with it. May post it if I can work out how to do so.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 12, 2014)

Kidda said:


> Don't they spray everywhere if you don't get them done?



Tbf, ours sprays indoors anyway  He was neutered at 5 months - I lied to the vet - but still sprays. I have to use Febreze which is yuk.


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Jan 12, 2014)

Cats spraying indoors is behavioural, as I'm sure you're aware.  Have you been able to pin down what's causing your pusscat stress?


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2014)

Dylan does not spray indoors. A lot of myths about intact toms are just that, myths.


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Jan 12, 2014)

He doesn't spray indoors yet.  But he might if another entire tom in the neighbourhood decides his garden and his house is part of their territory.  That entire toms are fiercely territorial, wander and fight for females in season is most certainly not a myth.  But you're not going to pay any attention to all of that, so good luck to you, your wallet and good luck to poor Dylan.


----------



## Manter (Jan 12, 2014)

I believe we've already had this conversation with topcat. He just doesn't give a shit as he's made very clear before. It's v sad, IMO, but he's made his position very clear


----------



## Manter (Jan 12, 2014)

Much more cheerfully, my gorgeous, ridiculous cat


----------



## CRI (Jan 12, 2014)

He's just gorgeous.  Love those feetsies!


----------



## CRI (Jan 12, 2014)

Manter said:


> I believe we've already had this conversation with topcat. He just doesn't give a shit as he's made very clear before. It's v sad, IMO, but he's made his position very clear



Okay, now I remember that convo from a few months ago .  It's the "Yah Boo Sucks, I know but I don't care," boasting that's getting on my tits, so yes, I'll "ignore" and strongly suggest he does the same with me.  Don't mean to drag what's a very nice and friendly thread down further.  Sorry folks!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 12, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> He may also impregnate stray cats.  And while I agree that those who don't neuter their female cats should be prepared to deal with the consequences, really TC will never have to, will he.  His cat can impregnate as much as he wants, it's not like TC will be the one caring for the kittens.  It's fucking selfish, as if cat shelters don't have enough unwanted cats to deal with.



I hadn't thought of that to be honest. We don't really get strays where I live so hadn't considered it. I agree with what you've said.

We did have a mad woman in the village a couple of years ago who had 14 cats, all entire  She handed over a couple of litters to the RSPCA after complaints but kept the adults who continued breeding. I asked why she didn't get them neutered and she told me that the queens pleaded with her to let them have more babies  . 
She asked me to feed her cats for a week when she went off to Ibiza. The smell of house made my eyes water when I went inside and there were discarded dead things around the place.
Eventually she was evicted, not for the cat situation though, but before she left she called Shelter for advice. A woman came along to advise her and left with 2 kittens


----------



## CRI (Jan 12, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Sorry, just realised that I didn't respond to your question. Yes she's on an ID range of food - currently it's one she has to have for 6 weeks to remove the crystals, and then she might have to go on another range for the rest of her life. After an initial good start, she seems to be not really be liking the new food  If she gets her food permanently changed we'll be giving away a lot of felix and iams in the Brixton area!



That's the special one by Hills, right?  Is she on the ID (for cats with digestive issues) or the CD (for urinary tract issues?)  If she's getting bored with what she's on now, it might be possible to get one of the comparable foods from ZooPlus (e.g. Integra, Verbac, Kattovit, etc.) for at least a bit of variety and maybe cheaper, too?  Hills seems to have alot of grain in it, but looking at some of the other special diet foods on Zooplus, they also seem to have grain as well, which isn't good for the digestive system.

If she's able to have wet food pouches as an extra treat, I can recommend Nature's Menu (it's in some pet shops but also online).  It's cheaper than alot of the "premium" stuff at about 55p each, but has no added grains or fillers and is 70% plus meat. Breeze hoovers it up like a dog.  They also do "raw" food you keep in the freezer, but I don't think I could deal with the palaver of that (and my freezer is too wee.)


----------



## oryx (Jan 12, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> That last picture's class



Isn't it? Just trying to imagine getting our cats to wear jumpers. Chain mail gauntlets would need to be involved. 

Re the entire/neutered toms & spraying in the house - neutered cats can spray just as badly as unneutered.

We had a cat in the 70s who wasn't neutered - less common to do that then. I don't think he ever sprayed in the house, probably as he was a lone cat.

Fast forward fifteen years and my ex-housemate's two neutered cats used to spray all over (remembers rusty CD rack, ruined books, cleaning out horrible smelly corners etc.)


----------



## CRI (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't say that Breeze was thrilled to put on a jumper, but she didn't claw or try and get away.  It was more, "What the hell is THIS thing?  Oh, alright, it's for a picture, should have known."   She's not that keen at having the cat harness/jacket put on either, but once on, she's fine with it.  Also, it's not like she races to get out the door, but once out she's sort of, "Oh yeah, outdoors, I like this and no, I don't want to go back in yet . . ."  She's a pretty chilled creature, which is a good thing I suppose!


----------



## Manter (Jan 12, 2014)

Where do you get your cat harnesses from? Idiot cat got hold of his the other day and chewed it to fuck- and you have cool ones


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2014)

The overwintering ladybirds that escaped going to live with Fez909  have come out from wherever they were hiding and started bezzing around again. Pepper's a bit obsessed with them - cue much clickychattering and glaring


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 12, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> The overwintering ladybirds that escaped going to live with Fez909  have come out from wherever they were hiding and started bezzing around again. Pepper's a bit obsessed with them - cue much clickychattering and glaring
> 
> View attachment 46418
> 
> View attachment 46419



'Soon, annoying, buzzy little scuttly creatures who dare to disturb my slumber...'

'Soon...'


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> 'Soon, annoying, buzzy little scuttly creatures who dare to disturb my slumber...'
> 
> 'Soon...'



she's one of the most easygoing and friendly cats I've ever met, but it just doesn't come across well in photos. Even at her purriest, it looks like she should be twirling a 'tache and going 'mwahahaha'


----------



## CRI (Jan 12, 2014)

Manter said:


> Where do you get your cat harnesses from? Idiot cat got hold of his the other day and chewed it to fuck- and you have cool ones


Bad kitty!  

Breeze's jackets come from here.  She has a selection of fabrics, or you can send her your own.

http://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2014)

He is my friend....sometimes!


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 12, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> she's one of the most easygoing and friendly cats I've ever met, but it just doesn't come across well in photos. Even at her purriest, it looks like she should be twirling a 'tache and going 'mwahahaha'


Can confirm. Pepper is amazing. Like a happy bundle of fur, just frolicking about. 

Rambo, however, is exactly as miserable as she looks in her pics. I've been trying to get one of her looking "nice" just now but then she pulled this face:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Can confirm. Pepper is amazing. Like a happy bundle of fur, just frolicking about.
> 
> Rambo, however, is exactly as miserable as she looks in her pics. I've been trying to get one of her looking "nice" just now but then she pulled this face:




she really really made me laugh with her grumpy/indignant face 
i did manage to get this one of her just before she went back home - halfway between happy and furious  (sorry if i've already posted it)


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 12, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> she really really made me laugh with her grumpy/indignant face
> i did manage to get this one of her just before she went back home - halfway between happy and furious  (sorry if i've already posted it)
> 
> View attachment 46421


Bravery! 

And yeah, the expression is, "I like this but I'm not happy about liking it"


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2014)

i totally fell in love with her scowliness  it was like living with me in cat form for a few days


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 12, 2014)

My cat continues to be loud and deaf and fussy about her food. Tonight I found that Tesco are doing her fave 'oh so fishy' & 'oh so meaty' pouches for half price so 8 pouches for £1.59 so I cleared the shelf buying 6 boxes and will go back tomorrow to see if there are more. It's normally too expensive so she has a bit of both and I suffer the moaning miaowing.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

^^ not liking the shoutiness or the fussiness, but thanks for the heads up about the pouches.


----------



## toggle (Jan 13, 2014)

taxcat has struck again. 

in her mighty wisdom she has decided no bowl of angel delight shall be safe. a bowl containing half a packet of butterscotch angel delight has been yoffled with great accompanying purring and slurping. I'm currently hoping the amount of milk in it does not lead to later vomiting


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Can confirm. Pepper is amazing. Like a happy bundle of fur, just frolicking about.
> 
> Rambo, however, is exactly as miserable as she looks in her pics. I've been trying to get one of her looking "nice" just now but then she pulled this face:


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Jan 13, 2014)

toggle said:


> taxcat has struck again.
> 
> in her mighty wisdom she has decided no bowl of angel delight shall be safe. a bowl containing half a packet of butterscotch angel delight has been yoffled with great accompanying purring and slurping. I'm currently hoping the amount of milk in it does not lead to later vomiting




It won't be vomiting, it'll be the skitters.  Good luck with that


----------



## toggle (Jan 13, 2014)

Bitter&Twisted said:


> It won't be vomiting, it'll be the skitters.  Good luck with that




especially since she has just discovered there is a way tp jump from the bookcase onto my chair/shoulder hence onto my desk and currently is battling me for the right to plonk her arse on the keyboard


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 13, 2014)

CRI said:


> That's the special one by Hills, right?  Is she on the ID (for cats with digestive issues) or the CD (for urinary tract issues?)  If she's getting bored with what she's on now, it might be possible to get one of the comparable foods from ZooPlus (e.g. Integra, Verbac, Kattovit, etc.) for at least a bit of variety and maybe cheaper, too?  Hills seems to have alot of grain in it, but looking at some of the other special diet foods on Zooplus, they also seem to have grain as well, which isn't good for the digestive system.
> 
> If she's able to have wet food pouches as an extra treat, I can recommend Nature's Menu (it's in some pet shops but also online).  It's cheaper than alot of the "premium" stuff at about 55p each, but has no added grains or fillers and is 70% plus meat. Breeze hoovers it up like a dog.  They also do "raw" food you keep in the freezer, but I don't think I could deal with the palaver of that (and my freezer is too wee.)


From looking at it this morning she's on SD, which is a curative food rather than a preventative food - it must be CD which she'll then be put on. I had the thought yesterday that it might not just be boredom/fussy protest but loss of appetite from the antibiotics - an internet search suggests it's not uncommon, so I'll quickly ring vet today to check. She is eating a little bit of both the wet and dry. Thing is we're putting a few cat treats on top of the wet food to encourage her to start eating, and I probably need to check that's not completely ruining the point of a special diet. 

Thanks for the other recommendations though - will discuss with vet when it comes to the next phase 

Have to say, I am impressed by the pattern she and I have got into regarding taking her tablets (5 second 1 man job), though I'm sure if she could talk she'd still massively complain. And threaten to call kitty social services on me


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

Next door's Brett seems to getting braver and our Vincent is putting up with him… for now anyway


----------



## ffsear (Jan 13, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Picking up our rescue cat tomorrow!	Shes 14 and needs  some love and a happy home.  Will post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2014)

ffsear said:


> View attachment 46452


She looks lovely. She also looks quite content considering she's just got a new home


----------



## ffsear (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh she made herself right at home.  I've been relegated from my usual spot on the sofa.

Poor thing,   her owner had passed away and she had been on her own in the house for 3 weeks when they found her.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 13, 2014)

Bitter&Twisted said:


> TopCat:  I suspect you might be changing your tune about having your cat neutered when you start having to pay a continuing series of vet's bills for abcesses or worse.  An entire tom's life is not always an easy one: stress from having to protect his territory, maybe spraying in the house because of it, wandering to find females in season putting him at a higher risk of getting run over, increased risk of feline AIDS from fighting.


It's a bit of a myth that neutering tom cats stops them fighting and spraying. I had one lovely (neutered) tom who lived to twenty and he scrapped with _everything_, including dogs and was a big bundle of fur and scars. 

Studies have shown that neutering stray toms does not work as they will be pushed out by an intact tom so no change. To reduce stray colony sizes there have been programmes of vasectomy for toms as this means they will not impregnate a female cat but will retain their aggression and dominance of an area and this lowers the rate of female cat pregnancies.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 13, 2014)

Here are a couple of 13th century cats.....


----------



## Manter (Jan 13, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Here are a couple of 13th century cats.....


they can fly!


----------



## CRI (Jan 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> they can fly!


Yes, it's a well-known fact that 13th century rats could fly.  Plague and all that you know!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 13, 2014)

I highly recommend buying marbles for your cats. I don't know if they're just brilliant toys for pairs of kittenish cats but my two basically play footie skills with one together


----------



## Manter (Jan 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I highly recommend buying marbles for your cats. I don't know if they're just brilliant toys for pairs of kittenish cats but my two basically play footie skills with one together


we have ping pong balls for the same reason.  Ping pong balls bounce and make less of a mess of the furniture too


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 13, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Here are a couple of 13th century cats.....



1445


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 13, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> 1445


That's obviously a cat runway for our flying feline overlords. Erich von Däniken should be informed immediately.


----------



## Manter (Jan 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> we have ping pong balls for the same reason.  Ping pong balls bounce and make less of a mess of the furniture too


oh, and when you tread on them they hurt less and don't catapult you down the stairs….


----------



## trashpony (Jan 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> oh, and when you tread on them they hurt less and don't catapult you down the stairs….


None of them have made it upstairs as far as I know. I spit in the face of marbles pain - I have feet that cope with the evil that is LEGO


----------



## Manter (Jan 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> None of them have made it upstairs as far as I know. I spit in the face of marbles pain - I have feet that cope with the evil that is LEGO


<<respect>>


----------



## Sirena (Jan 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> None of them have made it upstairs as far as I know. I spit in the face of marbles pain - I have feet that cope with the evil that is LEGO


 I have a foot that once stood, bare, with full weight, on an upturned three-pin plug!  And then I had a singing in the head and a sparkling darkness everywhere and eyes that saw the night-stars at midday and a shrieking, shrieking nausea....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2014)

I had to do a double take when I saw this - pepper asleep *on a cat bed* instead of my bed/coat/washing/floordrobe. She's never paid it the blindest bit of notice before, and I was on the verge of freecycling it.
Strange days


----------



## Manter (Jan 13, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> I had to do a double take when I saw this - pepper asleep *on a cat bed* instead of my bed/coat/washing/floordrobe. She's never paid it the blindest bit of notice before, and I was on the verge of freecycling it.
> Strange days
> 
> View attachment 46484


idiot cat is asleep on the floor next to his cat bed tonight.  Closest he's ever come to it...


----------



## lolo (Jan 14, 2014)

there is a possibility my household might be adopting a cat, trying not to get excited. Am a bit concerned re it getting raped by our occasional jack russell/chihuahua visitor who humps everything in site that looks slightly furry (NEVER touch anything made of cloth when this dog has been visiting, grim)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2014)

lolo said:


> there is a possibility my household might be adopting a cat, trying not to get excited. Am a bit concerned re it getting raped by our occasional jack russell/chihuahua visitor who humps everything in site that looks slightly furry (NEVER touch anything made of cloth when this dog has been visiting, grim)





(is doggy cat-friendly?  jack russells tend often not to be cat-friendly)


----------



## izz (Jan 14, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> I had to do a double take when I saw this - pepper asleep *on a cat bed* instead of my bed/coat/washing/floordrobe. She's never paid it the blindest bit of notice before, and I was on the verge of freecycling it.
> Strange days
> 
> View attachment 46484



Just to fool you, she'll never go near it again now.


----------



## lolo (Jan 15, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (is doggy cat-friendly?  jack russells tend often not to be cat-friendly)


yeah that was my worry, my housemate is having a rethink...


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2014)

My cat just fell down the stairs. He did that thing where he stops a step ahead of you going down, rolls onto his back and bats at your feet with his paws. But he got it wrong and rolled down the stairs looking surprised


----------



## story (Jan 15, 2014)

He was surprised that you didn't hurl yourself under him to break his fall...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2014)

izz said:


> Just to fool you, she'll never go near it again now.



she seems to have really taken to it. Tbf, I was given it. There'sanother that I bought in the other room, and she's only ever been near it once


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 15, 2014)

Halp. I want to go to bed but trapped under an extremely comfy cat...


----------



## toggle (Jan 16, 2014)

she is sitting on my ecig and refuses to move


----------



## toggle (Jan 16, 2014)

and now is working through the various methods she can use to travel round the room without touching the floor, all of which seem to involve spending considerable time waving her arse in my face or standing on my kidneys.

she seems to really appreciate it when i have insomnia through, a servant who will stay up all night to watch her.

i think she's on watch just in case i produce someting worth taxing. either that or she's actually reading this over my shoulder. i'm sure if she is, she's as fucking fed up with it as me, you'd think a book on the fall of the whigs would be a fair insomnia cure. it isn't.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 16, 2014)

Loki has excelled himself in the stupidity stakes this morning - the cupboard the dishwasher lives in is warped so the dishwasher is wedged up against it with less than a cm gap either side. He squeezed himself off the top of the dishwasher into the cupboard and then obviously couldn't get out again  

Luckily I can move it but I left him in there for a bit in an attempt to teach him a useful lesson


----------



## CRI (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh help me fine folk of Urbans. I've now seen photos of the new baby cats at the breeders where Breeze came from and (OMG) they've got THREE brown tabby toms available.  Their dad is Breeze's daughter's baby father, so it could be a bit Jeremy Kyle, but . . . I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER CAT . . . . Right?  Right?

Not even THIS one?







*squeal*


----------



## CRI (Jan 17, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Loki has excelled himself in the stupidity stakes this morning - the cupboard the dishwasher lives in is warped so the dishwasher is wedged up against it with less than a cm gap either side. He squeezed himself off the top of the dishwasher into the cupboard and then obviously couldn't get out again
> 
> Luckily I can move it but I left him in there for a bit in an attempt to teach him a useful lesson


Trust me, he won't learn a thing!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Trust me, he won't learn a thing!


I dunno, the two properly stupid things Trillian has done which required rescuing (getting stuck up the neighbour's tree, getting trapped in a locked car park [during the riots - that was a fun experience for all of us ]) never happened again, so it's at least possible that cats can learn from these experiences. I hope…


----------



## izz (Jan 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh help me fine folk of Urbans. I've now seen photos of the new baby cats at the breeders where Breeze came from and (OMG) they've got THREE brown tabby toms available.  Their dad is Breeze's daughter's baby father, so it could be a bit Jeremy Kyle, but . . . I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER CAT . . . . Right?  Right?
> 
> Not even THIS one?
> 
> ...



looks needy to me .....


----------



## CRI (Jan 17, 2014)

izz said:


> looks needy to me .....


DON'T DO THIS!


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh look at that little bundle of fluff, how can you resist?


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 17, 2014)

toggle said:


> View attachment 46564



'PEEK-A-BOO!'


----------



## CRI (Jan 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> Oh look at that little bundle of fluff, how can you resist?


Aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 17, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> 'PEEK-A-BOO!'



It always sounds better if you say it loudly in a Beavis voice. Possibly while mooning through the rear window of a bus on a busy road.


----------



## toggle (Jan 17, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> It always sounds better if you say it loudly in a Beavis voice. Possibly while mooning through the rear window of a bus on a busy road.



don't get any ideas


----------



## trashpony (Jan 17, 2014)

Breeze needs a pet IMO


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh help me fine folk of Urbans. I've now seen photos of the new baby cats at the breeders where Breeze came from and (OMG) they've got THREE brown tabby toms available.  Their dad is Breeze's daughter's baby father, so it could be a bit Jeremy Kyle, but . . . I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER CAT . . . . Right?  Right?
> 
> Not even THIS one?
> 
> ...


There's something about that kitten's face that looks extremely mature-beyond-their-weeks and world weary


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Breeze needs a pet IMO



Although the guinea piggies might vote against varying the current balance of species representation in the household...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 17, 2014)

Actually CRI, if you need temptation removed maybe I should adopt world weary kitten. As lovely as Trillian is, it does still feel like there's a tabby/second cat shaped hole in our house


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2014)

I have mentioned before that next door's cat, Brett, wants to move in with us. Yesterday, his two housemates also decided to start working their way up our steps  The ginger cat sat in the hole in the wall isn't Brett, it's his bigger fatter housemate and the one on the step is Marmite, the other housemate.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure if that kitten's world-weary or showing Churchillian resolve and determination. In any case - his face is painfully cute but an ordinary brown tabby can't compete with Breeze's grey magnificence. Wait until they get another grey or black one in ... or even an orange flurry marmaladey one. The pictures for the rest of us will be better(Yes I really am this shallow. )

more seriously - do you have any idea of how Breeze MIGHT react to another kitten? as an ex breeding queen is she more likely to be completely sick of babies, especially if they're not hers, or to mother them relentlessly? not needling - i am genuinely curious to know. heard anecdotally that some older neutered females get right grumpy, but perhaps this is just sexist nonsense.


----------



## CRI (Jan 17, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Not sure if that kitten's world-weary or showing Churchillian resolve and determination. In any case - his face is painfully cute but an ordinary brown tabby can't compete with Breeze's grey magnificence. Wait until they get another grey or black one in ... or even an orange flurry marmaladey one. The pictures for the rest of us will be better(Yes I really am this shallow. )
> 
> more seriously - do you have any idea of how Breeze MIGHT react to another kitten? as an ex breeding queen is she more likely to be completely sick of babies, especially if they're not hers, or to mother them relentlessly? not needling - i am genuinely curious to know. heard anecdotally that some older neutered females get right grumpy, but perhaps this is just sexist nonsense.



It's one of 9 kittens in the household (they've had 3 litters - first time they've had more than one at a time, so I think they are a bit overwhelmed!) so that might explain the stoical expression!

Yes, that IS the issue - would Breeze be okay with another cat of any kind?  One of the reasons she is with us is that that she wasn't getting on terribly well with the cats at the breeders (mind, there were 18 others there.)  Our flat isn't massive either.  But, I'm going to have to go out and start earning a crust again, so won't be at home so much.  Pigs prefer each others' company to mine, so that's never an issue, but I wonder if Breeze will be lonely or unhappy on her own for long stretches.  Unless she's asleep, she wants to be "with you" and doing stuff, more like a dog than a cat in that respect.

I think it was Epona who suggested a younger man cat would be the best option with a neutered female, but perhaps a kitten wouldn't be the best idea.  Not entirely sure I'm up to having a baby cat if I'm being honest (maybe it's just the idea that's attractive.)

When I go take the pictures, I think I'll chat with the breeders about this.  They know Breeze, they've seen our flat, they will either say yes, that's a great idea, no, don't be ridiculous it won't work, or a cautious maybe.  They aren't the sort who are out to make a buck, so I figure I'll get a straight answer from them.

Grey, black or orange?  Oh, I actually LIKE the brown tabby look, especially for a Maine Coon.  To me, that's the "classic" colour.  I love grey cats though, which seem to be pretty uncommon in the UK (probably the most common variety in the US of just ordinary moggies) so was delighted in Breeze's colour.  Herbs was a ginger and my last cat when I lived in America was a semi-longhair ginger called Nigel, so yes, a soft spot for those, too, but no, brown tabby Maine Coons rock!

Okay, maybe a gold fish then, or a puppy?


----------



## CRI (Jan 17, 2014)

For anyone who wants to go oooh  aaaah, here are some of the remaining 9 kittens (all optioned though.)


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2014)

I want another cat....


----------



## Epona (Jan 17, 2014)

CRI - if she wasn't getting along with cats at her last place (cats that she might have grown up with and been very used to?) and that is why she was rehomed with you as an only cat, then getting another seems to me like a horribly bad idea.  Sorry.

Cats are not particularly social animals (their need for social contact with others of their own species varies hugely between individuals, some like company, most at best will tolerate it, whereas others find having another cat around very stressful), and just because she wants to be around you does not mean she will accept a cat as company whilst you are out.  Singleton indoor cats that like humans but do not get along with other cats tend to adjust their sleep patterns so that they will sleep when their humans are out, and be active when their loved ones are around (so working is not an issue as adult cats naturally sleep between 12 and 16 hours in a 24 hour period, and their natural downtime is equally split between day and night).  Expect a period of adjustment while she gets used to your new working patterns, but I fear that getting another cat when you already know that she has had issues with other cats before is unlikely to turn out well.

Rather than speaking to the new breeder about it, I would suggest you speak to Breeze's former owner as they will be able to give you far more relevant information about her likes and dislikes and interactions with other cats than a breeder who has never met her.  You may find that they felt that she specifically needed to be an only cat for life if being in a multi-cat environment was stressful to her.

Edit to add: Others reading this post, please note that I am talking about indoor only situations - if you have indoor/outdoor cats and your experience differs, it could well be largely because they head out of the cat flap in different directions to get away from one another every day!


----------



## CRI (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for that reply Epona.  The place where the kittens are IS where we got her from (although she was born in Holland and they got her from there when she was about 9 months old.)  I know they'd tell me straight whether another cat would be a good idea or not and I'm guessing they would probably say "not."  

I do still worry about leaving her for long stretches though.  When we've gone away before, I've had the cat minder come in at least 3 times a day to hang out with her.  She does seem rather "anxious" if she can tell you are getting ready to go out - getting bags, coats, etc. together and seems to want to come with you.  When you come back, she's right at the door and although she never gets "in your face," does follow you around like a shadow for at least half an hour.  As you say, she probably just gets on with sleeping when we're not here, but it's just that she's never been on her own for long since she was born that makes me feel a bit concerned about leaving her on her own now for long.  

Wish I could find a job where I could take her with me.


----------



## Epona (Jan 17, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Loki has excelled himself in the stupidity stakes this morning - the cupboard the dishwasher lives in is warped so the dishwasher is wedged up against it with less than a cm gap either side. He squeezed himself off the top of the dishwasher into the cupboard and then obviously couldn't get out again
> 
> Luckily I can move it but I left him in there for a bit in an attempt to teach him a useful lesson



That reminds me of Radar when he was a kitten, at one point he developed a fascination with the cutlery drawer.  I wasn't going to let him play in there because there were sharp knives and other implements in it.  One day he managed to run into the cupboard under the sink whilst I was rummaging around for laundry detergent and climbed up the pipes and had squirmed into the cutlery drawer from the rear before I could even register what was going on... the phrase "ferret up a drainpipe" comes to mind.  When you hear someone describe Cornish Rex as being like monkeys because of their extreme climbing skills, do not doubt it!

Radar is one of those cats that has mastered interdimensional travel, he often disappears completely leaving me calling for him for ages only to turn up standing calmly behind me when _I know damn well I already looked everywhere_.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> For anyone who wants to go oooh  aaaah, here are some of the remaining 9 kittens (all optioned though.)


OMG OMG OMG OMG I have just exploded as a result of the cuteness!


----------



## Epona (Jan 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Thanks for that reply Epona.  The place where the kittens are IS where we got her from (although she was born in Holland and they got her from there when she was about 9 months old.)  I know they'd tell me straight whether another cat would be a good idea or not and I'm guessing they would probably say "not."
> 
> I do still worry about leaving her for long stretches though.  When we've gone away before, I've had the cat minder come in at least 3 times a day to hang out with her.  She does seem rather "anxious" if she can tell you are getting ready to go out - getting bags, coats, etc. together and seems to want to come with you.  When you come back, she's right at the door and although she never gets "in your face," does follow you around like a shadow for at least half an hour.  As you say, she probably just gets on with sleeping when we're not here, but it's just that she's never been on her own for long since she was born that makes me feel a bit concerned about leaving her on her own now for long.
> 
> Wish I could find a job where I could take her with me.



Ah good to hear that you are looking at kittens from the same place, in which case they ARE the best people to give advice 

I understand about leaving them, my Sonic does not like me going out at all and does suffer from a bit of separation anxiety.  But his anxiety about being away from me is not lessened by having other cats around, it's me he wants most, not them.

I have 3 and 2 of them (Sonic and Jakey) absolutely adore one another, Radar is kind of an outsider.  I cannot leave Radar unattended with the others when I go out (particularly because they are all more stressed by my absence and more likely to aggro each other when I am out!), I have to have a complicated arrangement of cats and doors so that he has half the house to run around in peace from the others, and the other 2 have the other half.  That's probably not the situation you would be envisaging when getting another cat to keep Breeze company when you are out, but that is how it can work out.


----------



## Epona (Jan 17, 2014)

I'd actually go so far as to say that having a single cat makes it easier to leave to a catsitter.  Just feeding instructions, check for general good health (make sure to leave a number for your regular vet and your nearest 24hr vet clinic in case of out of hours emergency), chuck a toy for a bit.  Having mutltiple cats involves a slew of instructions such as "put Jakey in the bedroom for his meals because he is food-aggressive, has a tendency to gain weight, and will bully the others away from their bowls, Jakey has 2 meals a day of x food, don't let Sonic get to it because it makes him throw up", and "when you leave, close doors so that Radar has access to both bedrooms and the others have access to sitting room and kitchen".

I've only been away once since I had multiple cats and despite having a friend live in to look after them, it was a fair old disaster.  It didn't help that Radar nicked his glasses and buried them in his food.


----------



## toggle (Jan 17, 2014)

Epona said:


> Radar is one of those cats that has mastered interdimensional travel, he often disappears completely leaving me calling for him for ages only to turn up standing calmly behind me when _I know damn well I already looked everywhere_.



with that calm amusement only a cat that's got one over on your can manage


----------



## Epona (Jan 17, 2014)

toggle said:


> with that calm amusement only a cat that's got one over on your can manage



One of the things I love most about Radar is that he seems to have an active sense of humour.  I know people say that animals do not have that complexity, but after 40 years of keeping various animals I disagree.  Sonic and Jakey do not have a sense of humour.  Radar seems to take most pleasure in life at setting up pranks and pratfalls and is very adept at it, for a cat.  He certainly gets some sort of pleasure out of making people jump/laugh/cry/scream.  Also most parrots seem to like getting a reaction out of people, and enjoy the sound of laughter - they enjoy it and getting that reaction encourages them to repeat the behaviour.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 18, 2014)

Grrr, how does one get a fussy cat to eat her new prescription food???


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 18, 2014)

Epona said:


> II've only been away once since I had multiple cats and despite having a friend live in to look after them, it was a fair old disaster.  *It didn't help that Radar nicked his glasses and buried them in his food.*


Radar sounds great!


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2014)

CRI said:


> Thanks for that reply Epona.  The place where the kittens are IS where we got her from (although she was born in Holland and they got her from there when she was about 9 months old.)  I know they'd tell me straight whether another cat would be a good idea or not and I'm guessing they would probably say "not."
> 
> I do still worry about leaving her for long stretches though.  When we've gone away before, I've had the cat minder come in at least 3 times a day to hang out with her.  She does seem rather "anxious" if she can tell you are getting ready to go out - getting bags, coats, etc. together and seems to want to come with you.  When you come back, she's right at the door and although she never gets "in your face," does follow you around like a shadow for at least half an hour.  As you say, she probably just gets on with sleeping when we're not here, but it's just that she's never been on her own for long since she was born that makes me feel a bit concerned about leaving her on her own now for long.
> 
> Wish I could find a job where I could take her with me.


Idiot cat was like that but has totally chilled out- he greets us at the door when we get home, but not in a stressed way, in a 'ahha, humans, how exciting, this may mean food' way. I think it's just what they are used to- he adjusted quite quickly once his world changed if you see what I mean.


----------



## Epona (Jan 18, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Radar sounds great!



I was in Dorset for the weekend, not in a town but somewhere out in the wilds, off the grid.  Got back into signal range and found I had a load of messages that started out fairly light-hearted but were getting more fraught.  The general theme being "where might your disobedient feline have hidden my spectacles?"

Once I got the messages and was able to reply, my first response was "try his food bowl" - and bingo.  Radar thinks he's clever, but he can't pull one over on me that easily   A catsitter is fair game though, at least in his mind!


----------



## Epona (Jan 18, 2014)

His glasses did need a bit of a wash 

It could have been worse, my next suggestion would have been the litter tray.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 18, 2014)

Trillian has been doing an absolutely excellent job today of "let me in, so I can be let out again"


----------



## Epona (Jan 18, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Trillian has been doing an absolutely excellent job today of "let me in, so I can be let out again"



Even though mine are indoor cats I know that feeling!  Due to the computers it's a good few degrees warmer in this room than in the rest of the house, so we try to keep this door closed in winter to keep it comfortable in here without additional heating.  They are in and out and in and out... if one wants to come in another wants to go out, then give a few minutes and that one will want to come back in and another will want to go out.  Sometimes I feel as though I am little more than a cat bed (because they all like to sleep on me) with added concierge duties. 

Edit: just let Sonic and Jakey out, now I hear wailing....


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 18, 2014)

Epona said:


> Even though mine are indoor cats I know that feeling!  Due to the computers it's a good few degrees warmer in this room than in the rest of the house, so we try to keep this door closed in winter to keep it comfortable in here without additional heating.  They are in and out and in and out... if one wants to come in another wants to go out, then give a few minutes and that one will want to come back in and another will want to go out.  Sometimes I feel as though I am little more than a cat bed (because they all like to sleep on me) with added concierge duties.
> 
> Edit: just let Sonic and Jakey out, now I hear wailing....


Yeah, tbh it's not indoor and outdoor which Trillian needs assistance with (there's a functional cat flap), more coming in and out of the lounge. We've been only half joking about putting a further cat flat in the lounge door!


----------



## Epona (Jan 18, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yeah, tbh it's not indoor and outdoor which Trillian needs assistance with (there's a functional cat flap), more coming in and out of the lounge. We've been only half joking about putting a further cat flat in the lounge door!



I am actually considering it, just for access to the sitting room.  Don't think any of mine have encountered a cat flap mind you.  Sonic would be OK, Jakey wouldn't know how to get himself through it (bless), and Radar would probably catastrophise it within a few hours.  He tends to do that, does our Rades.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 18, 2014)

Epona said:


> It didn't help that Radar nicked his glasses and buried them in his food.



 



Epona said:


> One of the things I love most about Radar is that he seems to have an active sense of humour.  I know people say that animals do not have that complexity, but after 40 years of keeping various animals I disagree.



some discussion from a few months ago on this here thread


----------



## Epona (Jan 18, 2014)

Does anyone else have a cat with a hair fixation?  My hair is currenty long and Sonic is always trying to grab strands of it to chew on. 
He does it so frequently that even when he was a kitten, we had already come up with a word for it, which is 'nanging'.  Onomatopoeic, because when a cat is chewing your hair close to your ears it kind of sounds like 'nang, nang, nang" as his jaws open and close.

Proper use in a sentence:
"Nate, get the bloody cat off my head, he's nanging my hair again".

Edit: yes I know the correct term for chewing/eating things that aren't a normal food is pica.  But 'nanging' is very specific.  And before anyone says it, it's not trichophagia (yes, I know all the terminology), because he doesn't eat it - just sucks on it like a little kid with a blankie


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2014)

nanging 
never had any of my cats doing the hair thing..

i may be meeting this kittern tomorrow what needs a new home


----------



## CRI (Jan 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> nanging
> never had any of my cats doing the hair thing..
> 
> i may be meeting this kittern tomorrow what needs a new home
> ...


Oooooo those pink paws!


----------



## CRI (Jan 18, 2014)

Accidentally spilled too much catnip on Breeze's scratching box and she's now stretched across it, completely off her face.

For anyone wanting a fairly decent (as in 50% meat) wet food cheap, Home Bargains has Feline Fayre chicken & beef liver (complete) for 19p a pouch at the moment (Except in Edinburgh, as I just bought them out - tried a couple last week and Breeze snarfed them!)  Sell by date of August, so I'll intersperse those in with the better Nature's Menu and Thrive complete wet food.  Just tried her on Thrive Complete dry for biscuits - complete food and 90% meat.  She loves it.  Unfortunately, only available direct from Thrive or from Pets at Home, so far at least.  Still looking for a reliable place to get Thrive tins, particularly if they are cheaper than the usual 95p a tin.


----------



## oryx (Jan 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> i may be meeting this kittern tomorrow what needs a new home
> 
> View attachment 46704



That has to be the cutest thing EVER.


----------



## CRI (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe what I need is a Kittyo! http://www.kittyo.com/


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2014)

Vincent, doing his Steve Macdonald face, supervising the coffee making.


----------



## Geri (Jan 18, 2014)

Epona said:


> Does anyone else have a cat with a hair fixation?  My hair is currenty long and Sonic is always trying to grab strands of it to chew on.


 
Not mine, but one of my mum's does this. Not such a problem since I had it cut short though!


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2014)

idiot cat sniffs people's hair, properly buries his nose in it in a really disturbing sex pest kind of a way.  Doesn't do it to everyone, so it must be something in some brands of shampoos, but we are usually too busy apologising and removing him to ask the relevant questions


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> idiot cat sniffs people's hair, properly buries his nose in it in a really disturbing sex pest kind of a way.  Doesn't do it to everyone, so it must be something in some brands of shampoos, but we are usually too busy apologising and removing him to ask the relevant questions


 
My auntie's cat when I was a teenager had this reaction, often accompanied by copious grooming / licking. His favourite shampoo was "head n shoulders" - which drove my little bro nuts, as that was the only one for which he didn't have an allergic reaction ........ eventually I discovered that a little bit of conditioner / hand cream put the cat off.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> idiot cat sniffs people's hair, properly buries his nose in it in a really disturbing sex pest kind of a way.  Doesn't do it to everyone, so it must be something in some brands of shampoos, but we are usually too busy apologising and removing him to ask the relevant questions



I discovered this a while back with my moggy, and after taking soundings on here, it would appear to be tea tree/mint brands.  He goes proper mad for it


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I discovered this a while back with my moggy, and after taking soundings on here, it would appear to be tea tree/mint brands.  He goes proper mad for it





StoneRoad said:


> My auntie's cat when I was a teenager had this reaction, often accompanied by copious grooming / licking. His favourite shampoo was "head n shoulders" - which drove my little bro nuts, as that was the only one for which he didn't have an allergic reaction ........ eventually I discovered that a little bit of conditioner / hand cream put the cat off.


I feel better its not just my cat!  a couple of people have looked quite freaked out...


----------



## colacubes (Jan 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> I feel better its not just my cat!  a couple of people have looked quite freaked out...



I think the tea tree is apparently quite like catnip in the reaction some cats have to it.  Mine isn't fussed about catnip at all, but started going mental when I changed my shampoo to a tea tree and mint one.  And it is quite sex pest - properly bitey and getting his head right in there   I had to stop using it in the end cos he got too excited


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

It'll be the mint in it - catnip is in the same family as mint and cats can go proper nuts for the smell of mint, even if it's not one of the varieties that has 'the good shit' in it.  I have a problem if I have a cold and need to use some Vicks Vaporub - one of the ingredients is peppermint and it can be very trying when I am unwell and the cats are all trying to get high on my chest.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> nanging
> never had any of my cats doing the hair thing..
> 
> i may be meeting this kittern tomorrow what needs a new home
> ...



I'm trying to decide whether kitten needs a bow and arrow or a violin...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> Accidentally spilled too much catnip on Breeze's scratching box and she's now stretched across it, completely off her face.



do we need a separate kitteh df?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm trying to decide whether kitten needs a bow and arrow or a violin...



either/or. more importantly, it needs a me, imo.


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> do we need a separate kitteh df?


*cue music*
I told Radar he should go to rehab, and he said ...
"fuck off you pillock, I'm a cat".


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> *cue music*
> I told Radar he should go to rehab, and he said ...
> "fuck off you pillock, I'm a cat".


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

A friend once sent me a massive bag of catnip from the US (not because I can't get it here, just because she wanted to send a prezzie for the cats) - had a few anxious days waiting for that and wondering what customs might make of it!


----------



## Batboy (Jan 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> A friend once sent me a massive bag of catnip from the US (not because I can't get it here, just because she wanted to send a prezzie for the cats) - had a few anxious days waiting for that and wondering what customs might make of it!



Fortunately they use cocker spaniels to sniff stuff out, had it been a moggy you would be busted...


----------



## trashpony (Jan 19, 2014)

Bathtime is a whole family event


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> Does anyone else have a cat with a hair fixation?  My hair is currenty long and Sonic is always trying to grab strands of it to chew on.


Buffy would sometimes sit on the back of the sofa and start grooming my hair. Which was obvious very cute, but did make me wonder if she was trying to show dominance.


----------



## CRI (Jan 19, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



A very stoned Breeze last night!  






Interesting discussion about cats with the hair fetish.  I didn't realise the mint thing might be what attracts some.  I had a cat called David when I was about 16 who was obsessed with licking.  Was really embarrassing if we had visitors.  I've not had a cat like that before but I'm sure I've heard others saying their cats do/did this.  Is that just a continuation of the grooming instinct or some sort of deficiency.

Actually, some guinea pigs like to lick while others absolutely don't.  I think that IS a dominance thing - as in a pig who licks tends to NOT be the dominant one and will groom other pigs to show it's no threat or to "comfort" them if they are distressed (i.e. Griff does it to Mal but not other way round.)  Have had a few pigs with hair chewing fetishes as well.  When they do it to each other, it's called "barbering."


----------



## CRI (Jan 19, 2014)

After walkies - a bit more sober then!


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> After walkies - a bit more sober then!


Very perky looking, and i _love_ the matching scarf and rug 

P.S. where did you get that rug?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## CRI (Jan 19, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Very perky looking, and i _love_ the matching scarf and rug
> 
> P.S. where did you get that rug?


Argos, very cheap (after she destroyed the last one!) http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1199721.htm


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> Argos, very cheap (after she destroyed the last one!) http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1199721.htm


Wow! thanks for that


----------



## CRI (Jan 19, 2014)

Absolutely no idea how she managed to reach the summit of the new chair without falling off!




(and yes, it's a "Malkom" from IKEA )


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> A very stoned Breeze last night!


Aw! 



> Actually, some guinea pigs like to lick while others absolutely don't.  I think that IS a dominance thing - as in a pig who licks tends to NOT be the dominant one and will groom other pigs to show it's no threat or to "comfort" them if they are distressed (i.e. Griff does it to Mal but not other way round.)  Have had a few pigs with hair chewing fetishes as well.  When they do it to each other, it's called "barbering."


I thought with cats it was the other way round - certainly when we had the two, Trillian used to groom Buffy more than the other way round, and I think someone on here told me it might be a dominance display. And then Buffy used to groom me. That says something about where I stand in my own household


----------



## CRI (Jan 19, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Aw!
> 
> 
> I thought with cats it was the other way round - certainly when we had the two, Trillian used to groom Buffy more than the other way round, and I think someone on here told me it might be a dominance display. And then Buffy used to groom me. That says something about where I stand in my own household


Oh that's interesting (not that you are bottom of the pile, but that's often how it goes though!) It's quite sweet when Griff licks Mal - it's usually under the chin or around the ears, and most often when he's distressed or (sometimes) to stop him if he's getting too fruity .  Griff also licks me (with the occasional nip) but Mal never does. Mal was the boss from day one when he was barely 10 weeks.  He's an Aries.  It happens.

Malcolm actually bit me quite hard yesterday on the knuckle so it hurts like hell.  There was some blood.  It was only because I kept grabbing him as he was trying to go over to Breeze.  He's, shall we say, "a bit over confident."


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> A very stoned Breeze last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Breeze is gorgeous, look at her all zonked out!

With cats, grooming another is kind of like a 'passive dominance' (and largely benign) thing that infantilises the recipient of the grooming.  The groomer is 'mum' and the groomee is 'kitten'.  So if you see 2 cats together and 1 is grooming the other (and the recipient is allowing it) you can get some idea of their general interaction in terms of who is in charge.  Cats in a group do not have a rigid heirarchy but any pecking order you do see is linked to territory (and often very small areas of territory) so a recipient of grooming on the sofa is likely submissive to the cat who "owns" the sofa.  Even in the same room, the roles may be reversed in a different area, it could be that another cat "owns" the chair, and although may happily submit to being groomed on the sofa, may not accept it on the chair.  Cats are extremely complex and fascinating with their interactions.

On another note, Sonic has been in full on "aria mode" all morning, not sure what he wants but he's been wailing constantly!  Such is life when you have Oriental Shorthairs!


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

Should add that if one cat attempts to groom another who is not happy about being infantilised in that particular area of territory, it can quickly lead to a barney.


----------



## CRI (Jan 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> Breeze is gorgeous, look at her all zonked out!
> 
> With cats, grooming another is kind of like a 'passive dominance' (and largely benign) thing that infantilises the recipient of the grooming.  The groomer is 'mum' and the groomee is 'kitten'.  So if you see 2 cats together and 1 is grooming the other (and the recipient is allowing it) you can get some idea of their general interaction in terms of who is in charge.  Cats in a group do not have a rigid heirarchy but any pecking order you do see is linked to territory (and often very small areas of territory) so a recipient of grooming on the sofa is likely submissive to the cat who "owns" the sofa.  Even in the same room, the roles may be reversed in a different area, it could be that another cat "owns" the chair, and although may happily submit to being groomed on the sofa, may not accept it on the chair.  Cats are extremely complex and fascinating with their interactions.
> 
> On another note, Sonic has been in full on "aria mode" all morning, not sure what he wants but he's been wailing constantly!  Such is life when you have Oriental Shorthairs!


Ah bless.  I hadn't thought about cats carving up different parts of a room!  Really interesting finding out more about cat behaviour things, so thanks everyone.  

If Breeze is close to the pigs, she seems obsessed with sniffing their bottoms, like a dog would do to another dog, which seems weird.  Herbie (RIP) generally just wanted to get away from them or pretend they weren't there.  She mostly wants to sniff their butts and "tries" to paw at them (at which time contact is swiftly broken, just in case.)  So, strange question but do cats sniff the behinds of prey items, or is she just a perv?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> Absolutely no idea how she managed to reach the summit of the new chair without falling off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 at cushion


----------



## CRI (Jan 19, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at cushion


I got that at Past Times years ago.  Had to put it away until after Herbie died as he always tried to mutilate it.  Breeze has less of a problem with Pop Art, I guess.


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> Ah bless.  I hadn't thought about cats carving up different parts of a room!  Really interesting finding out more about cat behaviour things, so thanks everyone.
> 
> If Breeze is close to the pigs, she seems obsessed with sniffing their bottoms, like a dog would do to another dog, which seems weird.  Herbie (RIP) generally just wanted to get away from them or pretend they weren't there.  She mostly wants to sniff their butts and "tries" to paw at them (at which time contact is swiftly broken, just in case.)  So, strange question but do cats sniff the behinds of prey items, or is she just a perv?



Cats actually cannot focus their eyes well enough to see things that are up close, that's why they have whiskers on their face and front legs to help with hunting when they catch something, because once it's in their grip they cannot see it well.  They largely rely on scent recognition rather than sight to acquaint themselves with other individuals.  Sniffing the anal glands of other cats (and other animals) is perfectly normal for them to recognise the animal that is being sniffed.  If she spends a lot of time sniffing their anal glands for identification, that probably indicates that she doesn't see them as prey (although if she sniffs them a lot, that may be indicative of being unsure about their role in her world hence the need to repeatedly investigate their scent), but that doesn't mean you shouldn't still be cautious when allowing them to interact, cats are one of the most predatory species on the planet and hunting instinct could kick in at any time.


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

It's really great having very vocal cats.  Sonic wanted to leave the room earlier so I let him out, just now he wanted to come back in - I opened the door and he raced in making a noise that was like a very quiet and high-pitched "woooooooooo" noise, expressing his pleasure about being let back into the room.  People who have quiet cats are missing out


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

I need to get a new scratching post for the bedroom, the one I had in there has disintegrated.  Please keep your fingers crossed that my zooplus reward points will get me a free scratching post!


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 19, 2014)

Rusty brought in a present for us last might - after a slightly muffled "song of my people" we noticed a mouse on the floor - didn't know if it was alive or feigning dead but outside it went along with a slightly miffed cat - cat flap locked and out she stayed until our bed time when the cat flap was unlocked and a few hours later in comes madam _sans_ gift


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Rusty brought in a present for us last might - after a slightly muffled "song of my people" we noticed a mouse on the floor - didn't know if it was alive or feigning dead but outside it went along with a slightly miffed cat - cat flap locked and out she stayed until our bed time when the cat flap was unlocked and a few hours later in comes madam _sans_ gift



 Awww bless his cotton socks! 

My Sonic likes to play fetch and it's not unusual for him to find a scrap of paper such as a till receipt and bring it over to me, or he'll bring over a toy mouse, then drop it on or near my foot and tap my foot with his paw indicating that he wants to play.

One time he tapped my foot and I looked down to find that the 'toy' he had brought over for me to throw was the very dead body of an extremely massive (and definitely deceased) tegenaria spider.  On. My. Foot.  I'm not even arachnophobic, but that was still a step too far!


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

I suppose it could have been worse, sometimes I only realise that they found a large spider when I discover a sorry-looking pile of chewed spider legs   Pretty certain that my cats view the late autumn teg season as "snack month".


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> After walkies - a bit more sober then!


Breeze is gorgeous as always - but I do have to ask, where did you get your rug?  My carpet is in a terrible state but a rug like that would cover most of it.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> Breeze is gorgeous as always - but I do have to ask, where did you get your rug?  My carpet is in a terrible state but a rug like that would cover most of it.


CRI already answered that here


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2014)

somewhere in between a message from the owner saying that she couldn't meet me yesterday because she had to work, and replying to my text about rearranging this afternoon, the kittern seems to have been rehomed to someone that isn't me


----------



## CRI (Jan 19, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> somewhere in between a message from the owner saying that she couldn't meet me yesterday because she had to work, and replying to my text about rearranging this afternoon, the kittern seems to have been rehomed to someone that isn't me


Oh crud, really sorry to hear that.  Have you been in touch with other rescues?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 19, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> somewhere in between a message from the owner saying that she couldn't meet me yesterday because she had to work, and replying to my text about rearranging this afternoon, the kittern seems to have been rehomed to someone that isn't me


 "dislike"


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh crud, really sorry to hear that.  Have you been in touch with other rescues?


she was on gumtree 
I'm going to re-attempt trying rescues as well.


----------



## oryx (Jan 19, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> somewhere in between a message from the owner saying that she couldn't meet me yesterday because she had to work, and replying to my text about rearranging this afternoon, the kittern seems to have been rehomed to someone that isn't me


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> CRI already answered that here



Cheers!  I didn't spot that post earlier


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> Cheers!  I didn't spot that post earlier


I'll race you down to Argos


----------



## CRI (Jan 19, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I'll race you down to Argos


It's 3 for 2 on their Colourmatch range, so might be a good idea to go together! 

(I should get a commission off these rugs!)


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> It's 3 for 2 on their Colourmatch range, so might be a good idea to go together!
> 
> (I should get a commission off these rugs!)


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> It's 3 for 2 on their Colourmatch range, so might be a good idea to go together!
> 
> (I should get a commission off these rugs!)



Can't afford anything this month, but it is really nice.  I could hide any number of carpet-related sins under that!


----------



## Manter (Jan 19, 2014)

more weird sleeping positions from idiot cat. And yes, he will still only sleep on a removal firm's discarded dust sheet on a cardboard box.....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 20, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> somewhere in between a message from the owner saying that she couldn't meet me yesterday because she had to work, and replying to my text about rearranging this afternoon, the kittern seems to have been rehomed to someone that isn't me



boo.

hope you find a nice kitteh to adopt you soon


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> more weird sleeping positions from idiot cat. And yes, he will still only sleep on a removal firm's discarded dust sheet on a cardboard box.....




I like how he has positioned himself like a trotting prancing pony.

Someone flip the photo and shop in some feathery plumes please


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 20, 2014)

story said:


> I like how he has positioned himself like a trotting prancing pony.
> 
> Someone flip the photo and shop in some feathery plumes please



challenge accepted (ok, it's fairly crap, it's 0200 gone and i'm knackered)


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 20, 2014)

story said:


> I like how he has positioned himself like a trotting prancing pony.



it's a kitteh art form - napping in interpretive dance form.


----------



## Epona (Jan 20, 2014)

story said:


> I like how he has positioned himself like a trotting prancing pony.
> 
> Someone flip the photo and shop in some feathery plumes please



Aye, I can see it - there's something a bit "Tennessee Walker" or trotting/pacing races about the pose


----------



## Epona (Jan 20, 2014)

Sonic is all big round eyes and full of "wooooooo" this morning.  Keeps nudging me with his head for attention.


----------



## CRI (Jan 20, 2014)

Breeze woke me up by balancing on my elbow.  I do not understand how she can do this. It is, however, very effective.


----------



## Epona (Jan 20, 2014)

CRI said:


> Breeze woke me up by balancing on my elbow.  I do not understand how she can do this. It is, however, very effective.



 Having a cat get right up in your face and then go "woooooo" is also quite effective   I hope he doesn't decide to do that every morning from now on :/  He's been really waily over the last few days!


----------



## spirals (Jan 20, 2014)

Wednesday in a box in a box!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2014)

Came home to some rather impressive cat sick. 

She is now trying to burrow into my dress


----------



## colacubes (Jan 20, 2014)

Urgh - dirty protest central this morning from elderly cat   OH spotted a poo in the centre of the living room 1st thing and cleaned it up.  After he left for work the cat peed all over the sofa, his blanket and (as I was too busy drinking tea and reading my email ) I didn't spot what he was up to and it dribbled on to me too.  I couldn't work out wtf he was doing, but stripped and washed sofa covers, blanket and me .  Decided to change litter tray even though it had only been done the other day, and worked out the problem.  The silly old sod had missed and peed on the door and was refusing to go in because of it   Which is much better than the kidney failure I'd convinced myself of in my 20 year old cat


----------



## trashpony (Jan 20, 2014)

Liked for the (hopefully) simple explanation for the random wees. It's very annoying (as well as worrying)


----------



## fogbat (Jan 20, 2014)

I've had to work late at home this evening. Behemoth has decided to help by being incredibly needy and affectionate, and by walking in the keyboard repeatedly.


----------



## Epona (Jan 21, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Urgh - dirty protest central this morning from elderly cat   OH spotted a poo in the centre of the living room 1st thing and cleaned it up.  After he left for work the cat peed all over the sofa, his blanket and (as I was too busy drinking tea and reading my email ) I didn't spot what he was up to and it dribbled on to me too.  I couldn't work out wtf he was doing, but stripped and washed sofa covers, blanket and me .  Decided to change litter tray even though it had only been done the other day, and worked out the problem.  The silly old sod had missed and peed on the door and was refusing to go in because of it   Which is much better than the kidney failure I'd convinced myself of in my 20 year old cat



My Jakey can be utterly disgusting at times, because he likes to play with poo.  Not at all unusual for him to go to the loo then hoik a choice lump out of the litter box and start batting it about, the dirty little sod


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2014)

Epona said:


> My Jakey can be utterly disgusting at times, because he likes to play with poo.  Not at all unusual for him to go to the loo then hoik a choice lump out of the litter box and start batting it about, the dirty little sod



Yuck


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2014)

The only time idiot cat has pooed outside his litter tray was when he was ill, and he say next to it and cried till I cleared it up. 

We did then have to wipe his bum with kitchen roll every time he used the tray as it dripped into his fluff, which was no fun at all at 42 weeks...


----------



## trashpony (Jan 21, 2014)

A very sensible place to play an enthusiastic game of chase and playfight


----------



## CRI (Jan 21, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yuck


Thankfully, Breeze is fastidious in the toilet department.  In fact, she is so enthusiastic about covering over a poop, she nearly tears the litterbox apart.  I have to fight to get her out of the box so I can remove the crap!  Then, she goes and washes her front paws in the drinking bowl!   I've thought of installing one of those tiny "washmat" things by her feeding station, so she can do the wash, soap and dry without messing up the water dish.


----------



## CRI (Jan 21, 2014)

trashpony said:


> A very sensible place to play an enthusiastic game of chase and playfight


I liked, but this would scare the crap out of me.  Older I get, easier it is to scare the crap out of me!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 21, 2014)

CRI said:


> fastidious


 


CRI said:


> Then, she goes and washes her front paws in the drinking bowl!


 
Er, no.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Er, no.



it depends if she then refuses to drink out of the 'drinking bowl'


----------



## starfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Theyve survived us being away since saturday with only 2 feeding visits without eating each other or wrecking the place.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 21, 2014)

CRI said:


> I liked, but this would scare the crap out of me.  Older I get, easier it is to scare the crap out of me!


It scares the crap out of me too. I realised they were on there because one of them ran over the velux window  

I don't know if there's anything I can do about it except hope they don't fall off!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2014)

trashpony said:


> It scares the crap out of me too. I realised they were on there because one of them ran over the velux window
> 
> I don't know if there's anything I can do about it except hope they don't fall off!



Does that anti-climb paint work for cats


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 21, 2014)

My 2 seem to change their 'spots' for relaxing at a rate I am unsure of. So in the name of science I shall document the spots here and as they change update as and when I notice. The research shall hopefully identify the rate of change and if they use spots used by each other or utilise their own individual spots.

Bob's current spot







Blue's spot


----------



## Sirena (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sorry if anyone has posted this already.

I just thought it was an interesting piece of comparative animal baby-training...


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2014)

Wally has died  I found him a little while ago. Seems to have pretty much just dropped dead. He was fine this morning, ate as usual, had been ok the last few days, had been recovering really well from his op a few weeks back (abdominal tumour removed). There were no signs at all of anything wrong with him.

He was just lying on his side. No dribble, no contortion, no blood, nothing, just.... dead


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## colacubes (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry  RIP Wally


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2014)

RIP Wally

(((twentythreedom )))


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh that's sad news twentythreedom


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 23, 2014)

So sorry to hear that. twentythreedom.  What a sad shock.  Presumably at least it will have been painless.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2014)

Really sorry to hear it, I really feel for you.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2014)

Really sorry to hear that, twentythreedom. RIP wally


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Hasn't really sunk in tbh. Never had that happen before, a pet to be seemingly absolutely fine then next thing you know they're dead  I'm glad he didn't suffer though. He was a beautiful ginger boy, thought he was getting back to full health, I'm really shocked


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2014)

No need for details, but I know exactly what you mean. I'm so sorry to hear it.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 23, 2014)

Really really sorry to hear it twentythreedom. Must have been a hell of a shock. But as you say, better that he didn't suffer at length. RIP wally, the finest ginger to ever wear a bodysuit. I loved him a bit too (from a distance, on the interwebs, but not in a stalkery way.) Take care of yourself.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 23, 2014)

oh no  (((twentythreedom))) RIP Wally


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Really really sorry to hear it twentythreedom. Must have been a hell of a shock. But as you say, better that he didn't suffer at length. RIP wally, the finest ginger to ever wear a bodysuit. I loved him a bit too (from a distance, on the interwebs, but not in a stalkery way.) Take care of yourself.


Aww thanks. He was very stylish in his jumpsuit thing - I'm glad he made an impression and was loved from a distance 

And thanks for your kind words, everyone.


----------



## oryx (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh no, how very sad. I lost a cat like this (sudden death) a few years ago and although the shock (and the whole experience of losing a pet) is awful at least you know it was quick.

RIP Wally


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2014)

That's really sad. And must have been quite a shock. RIP Wally


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm at least thankful he was indoors and that it was apparently quick. It would've been awful if he'd just vanished. The dogs had a chance to have a look and a sniff of him to know that he was dead. Poppy particularly was very fond of him, they used to play all the time


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## CRI (Jan 23, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 47089
> View attachment 47090


So so sorry to hear about lovely Wally (((( twentythreedom  ))))   (((( Poppy ))))


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 23, 2014)

RIP Wally (((twentythreedom))) He'll be at the Rainbow Bridge, waiting for you.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2014)

Normally about this time I'd hear the catflap and he'd head for his favourite chair  And he won't be looking through the window wanting breakfast tomorrow  Really going to miss him. He was a lovely boy, and very brave after his op, a real character, mischievous, friendly... Very special. As they all are. 

(((Urban kittehs)))


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss twentythreedom  These little furry friends seem to enter our lives for such a relatively short time, but you will always have your memories of how he brightened your life whilst he was in it. 

Such a sudden unexpected death, which is always shocking, but at least it doesn't sound like he was in pain or suffering beforehand.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm so very sorry twentythreedom  My heart goes out to you - I know how much he meant to you. What a horrible shock. 

RIP Wally. Thinking of you x


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 23, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Normally about this time I'd hear the catflap and he'd head for his favourite chair  And he won't be looking through the window wanting breakfast tomorrow  Really going to miss him. He was a lovely boy, and very brave after his op, a real character, mischievous, friendly... Very special. As they all are.
> 
> (((Urban kittehs)))


 what a handsome chap he was, RIP Wally


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2014)

This is a good pic of him, standing on his shed, awaiting delivery of his dinner, looking a bit impatient


----------



## moose (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry, twentythreedom, he was a lovely looking lad. Gingers are the best. Hope you're ok.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2014)

it's weird, normally I'd check he was in for the night, he'd be on his favourite chair, but now he's just... gone. He was fine and then he was just lying there dead  All a bit surreal tbh. I'll really miss him


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2014)

It must be really weird. And horrible (((mr threedom)))


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 23, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> This is a good pic of him, standing on his shed, awaiting delivery of his dinner, looking a bit impatient
> 
> View attachment 47096



So sorry for your loss..


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for all your kindness, everyone. Really appreciate it. Wally would be nonchalantly chuffed  

So, tomorrow be sure to start back posting pics and stories of random urb moggy daftness, moar news about boxes and poo and stuff


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2014)

Belatedly just seen this. Major sympathies twentythreedom!

RIP Wally ...


----------



## Manter (Jan 24, 2014)

my toys. My playmat. Mine


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 24, 2014)

Tax collector smells chicken and issues ultimatum...


----------



## Manter (Jan 24, 2014)

eatmorecheese said:


> Tax collector smells chicken and issues ultimatum...


Funny, idiot cat has no interest in human food, with the exception of crust duck. He doesn't beg for it, we can leave stuff on the side and he ignores it...


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 24, 2014)

Ohhh twentythreedom - sorry to read that.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2014)

These are my today/yesterday's news. They're brother and sister, six months old, and i'm NOT fostering them - they are permacats 

Angel
 

Rocky
 

both of them together, with an un-blurry rocky


----------



## trashpony (Jan 24, 2014)

One of those cats has got a tornado instead of a head  

Congratulations tufty79 - they look gorgeous!


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 24, 2014)

YESSS! They're ace. And I love it when people adopt black cats (often passed over at shelters/rescues for reasons from bad luck to them 'photographing badly'.) And I love it even more when the new cat custodians then take loads of good photographs of the cats and share them around.

srs lazer-eye action in pic3!


----------



## CRI (Jan 24, 2014)

Bit of drama today, with Breeze "saving the day" semi-Lassie style!

I'd put some stuff in the tumble dryer in the bedroom.  After about 20 minutes, Breeze came into the living room loudly mewing (which she usually only does if she's upset - otherwise it's barking noises for food or buzzing as "normal" communication,) which got my attention, so I got up and followed her into the bedroom.  Sniff sniff, burning!   Opened the dryer and black smoke rolled out.  No actual fire at least, but I hadn't smelled anything and it hadn't reached the smoke detector, either.  Have a dead tumble dryer now, but at least I'm not, nor piggies.

Thank you Breeze!


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> These are my today/yesterday's news. They're brother and sister, six months old, and NOT fostering them - they are permacats
> 
> Angel
> View attachment 47133
> ...


Hooray for permacats!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2014)

Breeze the wonder dog-cat! :

Glad you're all ok, CRI !


----------



## Manter (Jan 24, 2014)

Blimey, you need to rename her Lassie!


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 24, 2014)

CRI I told you she was a superhero cat.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 24, 2014)

tufty79   Black cats rock.  I still really want a ginger at some point but I love the sleek gorgeous witchiness minxes too, especially when they lie in full sun and you realise their coat is more deep brown rather than jet black.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 24, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> tufty79   Black cats rock.  <snip> I love the sleek gorgeous witchiness minxes too, especially when they lie in full sun and you realise their coat is more deep brown rather than jet black.


 
Word. By accident, every cat I had as a kid was black, I have a real soft spot for them.

Although that just made me sad, thinking about one I had just a couple of years back, poor Roger. Knocked down, he was only about a year old, had him from a kitten, literally from birth. Poo.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 24, 2014)

Ah sorry, poor Roger.  I was about to like for the soft spot.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 24, 2014)

S'okay, bit of residual guilt really - should have got him a bright collar, should have kept him in at night etc etc. Poor lad, died on the way to the emergency vet. I was in rented accomodation at the time, but my ex let me bury him in her garden so I'd know where he was. Did it in the pissing rain, whilst crying, that'll stay with me a while. Silly arse.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 24, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> S'okay, bit of residual guilt really - should have got him a bright collar, should have kept him in at night etc etc. Poor lad, died on the way to the emergency vet. I was in rented accomodation at the time, but my ex let me bury him in her garden so I'd know where he was. Did it in the pissing rain, whilst crying, that'll stay with me a while. Silly arse.


Don't beat yourself up. My black cats variously lived till 16, 19 and 21 and none of them wore bright collars or were kept in at night. 

And I think Loki is more likely than any cat I've ever owned to get run over - despite being long haired and apricot tabby colouring (so very easy to spot) he's not very car smart at all


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 24, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> S'okay, bit of residual guilt really - should have got him a bright collar, should have kept him in at night etc etc. Poor lad, died on the way to the emergency vet. I was in rented accomodation at the time, but my ex let me bury him in her garden so I'd know where he was. Did it in the pissing rain, whilst crying, that'll stay with me a while. Silly arse.


It's true, you can't protect cats from every risk, so you shouldn't feel guilty but I can understand that you do- illogical as it is.  I remember when my old cat Fanny died, I couldn't dig her grave for crying and the mister had to do it for me ( we'd only been together a few months at that stage)


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 24, 2014)

CRI said:


> Bit of drama today, with Breeze "saving the day" semi-Lassie style!
> 
> I'd put some stuff in the tumble dryer in the bedroom.  After about 20 minutes, Breeze came into the living room loudly mewing (which she usually only does if she's upset - otherwise it's barking noises for food or buzzing as "normal" communication,) which got my attention, so I got up and followed her into the bedroom.  Sniff sniff, burning!   Opened the dryer and black smoke rolled out.  No actual fire at least, but I hadn't smelled anything and it hadn't reached the smoke detector, either.  Have a dead tumble dryer now, but at least I'm not, nor piggies.
> 
> Thank you Breeze!


 she wasn't bothered about the tumble dryer - there's someone stuck down the well!


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 24, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> YESSS! They're ace. And I love it when people adopt black cats (often passed over at shelters/rescues for reasons from bad luck to them 'photographing badly'.) And I love it even more when the new cat custodians then take loads of good photographs of the cats and share them around.
> 
> srs lazer-eye action in pic3!


Indeed, my Archie is a very beautiful fluffy black cat but it's very difficult to get a photo of him where he doesn't look either dusty or greasy.


----------



## oryx (Jan 24, 2014)

CRI said:


> Bit of drama today, with Breeze "saving the day" semi-Lassie style!
> 
> I'd put some stuff in the tumble dryer in the bedroom.  After about 20 minutes, Breeze came into the living room loudly mewing (which she usually only does if she's upset - otherwise it's barking noises for food or buzzing as "normal" communication,) which got my attention, so I got up and followed her into the bedroom.  Sniff sniff, burning!   Opened the dryer and black smoke rolled out.  No actual fire at least, but I hadn't smelled anything and it hadn't reached the smoke detector, either.  Have a dead tumble dryer now, but at least I'm not, nor piggies.
> 
> Thank you Breeze!



Ours are the complete opposite of Breeze the Heroine Cat.

They mew & wail loudly at the slightest thing (like a minor pang of greed, or just passing each other on the stairs) but I have no doubt that should the house catch fire they would either sleep through it and have to be rescued, or hurl themselves out of the catflap leaving me to die of smoke inhalation or burn to a crisp.


----------



## CRI (Jan 24, 2014)

oryx said:


> Ours are the complete opposite of Breeze the Heroine Cat.
> 
> They mew & wail loudly at the slightest thing (like a minor pang of greed, or just passing each other on the stairs) but I have no doubt that should the house catch fire they would either sleep through it and have to be rescued, or hurl themselves out of the catflap leaving me to die of smoke inhalation or burn to a crisp.


I'd like to think she was heroic, but she was probably just annoyed by the bad smell and wanted me to do something about that! (Or realised if I were dead she wouldn't get fed and that would not be an ideal situation ...)


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 24, 2014)

CRI said:


> I'd like to think she was heroic, but she was probably just annoyed by the bad smell and wanted me to do something about that! (Or realised if I were dead she wouldn't get fed and that would not be an ideal situation ...)


----------



## toggle (Jan 24, 2014)

CRI said:


> Bit of drama today, with Breeze "saving the day" semi-Lassie style!
> 
> I'd put some stuff in the tumble dryer in the bedroom.  After about 20 minutes, Breeze came into the living room loudly mewing (which she usually only does if she's upset - otherwise it's barking noises for food or buzzing as "normal" communication,) which got my attention, so I got up and followed her into the bedroom.  Sniff sniff, burning!   Opened the dryer and black smoke rolled out.  No actual fire at least, but I hadn't smelled anything and it hadn't reached the smoke detector, either.  Have a dead tumble dryer now, but at least I'm not, nor piggies.
> 
> Thank you Breeze!



ours did that a few months ago when bakunin put the cooker onto the grill function rather than the oven.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 24, 2014)

What clever cats, CRI and toggle 

Trillian's antibiotics stopped yesterday. We've both been very happy today that I haven't had to wedge her between my thighs and shoot a pill down the back of her throat. Twice. And she seems to have eaten a bit more today so maybe it was the pills reducing her appetite, rather than her just being a super fuss pot.


----------



## Manter (Jan 24, 2014)

The only bit of idiot cat on his blanket is the top of his head


----------



## CRI (Jan 24, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> View attachment 47146


Proper LOL!


----------



## CRI (Jan 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> The only bit of idiot cat on his blanket is the top of his head


Well, the intention is there! 



Agent Sparrow said:


> What clever cats, CRI and toggle
> 
> Trillian's antibiotics stopped yesterday. We've both been very happy today that I haven't had to wedge her between my thighs and shoot a pill down the back of her throat. Twice. And she seems to have eaten a bit more today so maybe it was the pills reducing her appetite, rather than her just being a super fuss pot.



Oh, that's good news for both of you.  Depending on the antibiotic, it can often upset the tummy and reduce appetite (in humans and guinea pigs as well.)


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 24, 2014)

CRI said:


> Proper LOL!


Glad you liked it. I'm always a bit worried I might offend when I doctor someone else's images.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have discovered that rocky is a *proper* lapcat, as well as having a habit of flailing for belly rubs and looking really confused at where his legs are. He's been coming over and jumping straight on my knee when called, and I have been almost dying of cute overload. He also has a gsoh when i'm trying to take a pic..

 

angel's a bit more of a 'will snuggle up if you come to me' cat, but woke me up this morning headbutting my face and purring 

Here they are *both staying still*


----------



## Manter (Jan 24, 2014)

They are gorgeous cats tufts. I love those sheeny shiny black coats.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2014)

Likewise! I am absolutely kittensmitten


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Likewise! I am absolutely kittensmitten


I'm insanely jealous, and very pleased for you


----------



## CRI (Jan 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Likewise! I am absolutely kittensmitten


Gorgeous kits - look alot like my "Brothers in Law" Sam and Bart (without whom I probably would have ended up getting a dog rather than a "dog cat".)


----------



## oryx (Jan 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> kittensmitten



That should become a recognised adjective.


----------



## Epona (Jan 25, 2014)

I am used to Sonic and Jakey cuddling up together, but yesterday Sonic and Radar put aside their 'cuddling up together' differences to lie on my legs together.  In peace.


----------



## Epona (Jan 25, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What clever cats, CRI and toggle
> 
> Trillian's antibiotics stopped yesterday. We've both been very happy today that I haven't had to wedge her between my thighs and shoot a pill down the back of her throat. Twice. And she seems to have eaten a bit more today so maybe it was the pills reducing her appetite, rather than her just being a super fuss pot.



Is she better now?  I am adept at pilling cats at this point but that doesn't make it a fun activity.  Last time Jakey was on oral antibiotics I found the least stressful way to administer them (even though I CAN pill him the normal way if necessary) was to fold the pill up in the middle of a soft cat treat.  Because it was for an infection that didn't affect his digestion or urinary tract (small infected puncture wound on his leg) that worked well.  He will eat anything and didn't notice the yucky pill in the middle, nearly took my fingers off a couple of times in his eagerness to get the goodies.  Of course I had to give the other cats treats as well to prevent jealousy   (Edit: and usually when Radar needs antibiotics it is for his skin problems so that is given as a one-off injection.  Although funnily enough despite him being the most feisty and bitey of our cats, he is the easiest to pill!)

Best wishes to Trillian and all your family


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Epona said:


> Is she better now?  I am adept at pilling cats at this point but that doesn't make it a fun activity.  Last time Jakey was on oral antibiotics I found the least stressful way to administer them (even though I CAN pill him the normal way if necessary) was to fold the pill up in the middle of a soft cat treat.  Because it was for an infection that didn't affect his digestion or urinary tract (small infected puncture wound on his leg) that worked well.  He will eat anything and didn't notice the yucky pill in the middle, nearly took my fingers off a couple of times in his eagerness to get the goodies.  Of course I had to give the other cats treats as well to prevent jealousy   (Edit: and usually when Radar needs antibiotics it is for his skin problems so that is given as a one-off injection.  Although funnily enough despite him being the most feisty and bitey of our cats, he is the easiest to pill!)
> 
> Best wishes to Trillian and all your family


Thanks Epona! Tbh as she hasn't been acting poorly for a while (treatment has been to clear what was in her urine sample) it's difficult to tell. She seems back to her normal bossy self, so I assume that she's probably doing well.

I think, tbf, that one positive thing from this treatment period is we've developed a much quicker routine for pills, which must be less stressful for her.

On that note, from the meows outside my bedroom door, I think it's time to feed her majesty...


----------



## Epona (Jan 25, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Thanks Epona! Tbh as she hasn't been acting poorly for a while (treatment has been to clear what was in her urine sample) it's difficult to tell. She seems back to her normal bossy self, so I assume that she's probably doing well.
> 
> On that note, from the meows outside my bedroom door, I think it's time to feed her majesty...



Really glad to hear it (give her a kiss on the head from me or a face rub or a stroke, whichever suits you both best, if she likes that sort of attention!), and glad to hear you finished her course of antibiotics even though she was well a while ago - cats are one species that are affected as badly by MRSA and other antibiotic resistant strains as we humans are, so very important to continue the prescribed dose until the end of the course of treatment.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Epona said:


> Really glad to hear it (give her a kiss on the head from me or a face rub or a stroke, whichever suits you both best, if she likes that sort of attention!), and glad to hear you finished her course of antibiotics even though she was well a while ago - cats are one species that are affected as badly by MRSA and other antibiotic resistant strains as we humans are, so very important to continue the prescribed dose until the end of the course of treatment.


It's quite funny-I was _much_ better at being completely adherent to Trillian's antibiotic regime than some of my own. Though that's actually consistent with the adherence literature. We tend to care more about our loved ones treatment than our own.

And, tbf, flare ups aside, the main thing that got me adherent with my asthma treatment was Crispy saying "look, I know _you_ don't think it will ever be life threatening for you, but every time you wheeze I get really worried about you and I'd rather you start taking your bloody medication properly"


----------



## Epona (Jan 25, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> It's quite funny-I was _much_ better at being completely adherent to Trillian's antibiotic regime than some of my own. Though that's actually consistent with the adherence literature. We tend to care more about our loved ones treatment than our own.
> 
> And, tbf, flare ups aside, the main thing that got me adherent with my asthma treatment was Crispy saying "look, I know _you_ don't think it will ever be life threatening for you, but every time you wheeze I get really worried about you and I'd rather you start taking your bloody medication properly"



I understand that - my brother's best friend died due to asthma when he was 13 and my OH has bad asthma and has ended up in A&E a couple of times.  Stuff that compromises your respiration is not to be taken lightly.  So take your medication, it's not something to be dismissed!  I'm with Crispy on this one


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 25, 2014)

Here are my two again, definitely generally get on more often than they don't 



And Roger, since I brought him up, doing his cousin boneless thing



Should prob be in the self-indulgent thread, but whatever.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 25, 2014)

CRI said:


> Bit of drama today, with Breeze "saving the day" semi-Lassie style!
> 
> I'd put some stuff in the tumble dryer in the bedroom.  After about 20 minutes, Breeze came into the living room loudly mewing (which she usually only does if she's upset - otherwise it's barking noises for food or buzzing as "normal" communication,) which got my attention, so I got up and followed her into the bedroom.  Sniff sniff, burning!   Opened the dryer and black smoke rolled out.  No actual fire at least, but I hadn't smelled anything and it hadn't reached the smoke detector, either.  Have a dead tumble dryer now, but at least I'm not, nor piggies.
> 
> Thank you Breeze!



I think it is time you fashion her a SuperCat coat!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2014)

My friend got a new cat on Monday. A 2 year old British Blue male who was entire. She took him to the vets yesterday to be neutered and microchipped and last night he escaped somehow by bashing his way through the locked cat flap 
She's putting up notices and is contacting vets and other likely places he could be taken if found but as he came from about 50 miles away in a car and has been shut indoors since Monday she is really worried she may not get him back or that he will be injured/killed on the road


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2014)

Shirl said:


> My friend got a new cat on Monday. A 2 year old British Blue male who was entire. She took him to the vets yesterday to be neutered and microchipped and last night he escaped somehow by bashing his way through the locked cat flap
> She's putting up notices and is contacting vets and other likely places he could be taken if found but as he came from about 50 miles away in a car and has been shut indoors since Monday she is really worried she may not get him back or that he will be injured/killed on the road


oh no! how worrying….


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2014)

Shirl said:


> My friend got a new cat on Monday. A 2 year old British Blue male who was entire. She took him to the vets yesterday to be neutered and microchipped and last night he escaped somehow by bashing his way through the locked cat flap
> She's putting up notices and is contacting vets and other likely places he could be taken if found but as he came from about 50 miles away in a car and has been shut indoors since Monday she is really worried she may not get him back or that he will be injured/killed on the road


Hope he come back safe and well


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2014)

I've told her that if he isn't back by Monday to ask the postman to keep an eye open. There are lots of remote farms and cottages around here where a cat could turn up.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 25, 2014)

Cat spot science update 1:

I noticed on Thursday Blue had switched spots to the laundry basket pile.. Which is quite close to bob's spot which was now vacant.






Bob seemed to be a little nomadic until just now I noticed him back in one of his old fave spots, the Mat by the back door. Interestingly he used this before and it then seemed blue took over. My early hypothesis that I'm testing is that blue is the instigator and dominant spot choser. You can see in this pic that bob has adopted the Venus fly cat belly pose.. Not to be mistaken for wanting affection but for wanting to savage an arm


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 25, 2014)

.
(Weird half double post)


----------



## Epona (Jan 25, 2014)

Mumbles274 said:


> You can see in this pic that bob has adopted the Venus fly cat belly pose.. Not to be mistaken for wanting affection but for wanting to savage an arm



I have a rare example of a cat (Jakey) who when he does that actually DOES want his belly rubbed, he absolutely loves it.  Bless him, I think he's too dim to come up with the idea of setting any sort of trap.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2014)

Shirl said:


> My friend got a new cat on Monday. A 2 year old British Blue male who was entire. She took him to the vets yesterday to be neutered and microchipped and last night he escaped somehow by bashing his way through the locked cat flap
> She's putting up notices and is contacting vets and other likely places he could be taken if found but as he came from about 50 miles away in a car and has been shut indoors since Monday she is really worried she may not get him back or that he will be injured/killed on the road



Happy ending. He turned up in her garden this morning


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2014)

Brilliant! 
Hope she's sorting a reinforced catflap


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Brilliant!
> Hope she's sorting a reinforced catflap


I think a new one may be in order  although as he came back, at least he seems to know where he lives now


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 26, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I think a new one may be in order  although as he came back, at least he seems to know where he lives now


I have a (not very scientific as it's based on a sum total of six cats) theory that grey cats are trouble and have far too much personality for their own good.


----------



## CRI (Jan 26, 2014)

Grey cats seem to be about the most common type of "ordinary cat" in North America.  Far more of my childhood cats (Mark, Jason, Tracey and David) were solid grey than all other varieties combined, but they seem to be really uncommon in the UK.  Anyone know why?  Can't remember them being more trouble than others (I've heard tortiseshell's can have "Tortitude" but haven't had one so don't know!)  Was delighted that Breeze is grey/blue/silver tabby blotched, but generally "of a grey theme," as most of my best early cats were grey, apart from Denis (first ever kitten, ginger and white) and Nigel (last cat before emigrating, mostly ginger with bit of white.)

Breeze certainly has personality, but I'm thinking that's a Maine Coon thing and just a Breeze thing!


----------



## oryx (Jan 26, 2014)

The word 'tortitude' has officially made my day.

I think I have unconsciously been searching for it since acquiring my first tortoiseshell in 1993.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 26, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Brilliant!
> Hope she's sorting a reinforced catflap


Something like a bank vault door might be more appropriate


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 26, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> I have a (not very scientific as it's based on a sum total of six cats) theory that grey cats are trouble and have far too much personality for their own good.


My mum thinks something similar about black cats, that they are essentially wilder by nature than other cats. 

My mum is obviously a cat racist


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2014)

Grey cats earworm


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> My mum thinks something similar about black cats, that they are essentially wilder by nature than other cats.
> 
> My mum is obviously a cat racist



Funnily enough, I have never liked or wanted black cats. Until, a year apart, two black cats decided to move in with us and our dogs. They were two of the loveliest, softest cats ever. The second one to move in was very bad tempered and grumpy at first  but he had injuries and may well have been in pain. My vet said he'd had a broken leg that had healed badly. They both became our darling cats. 

I wouldn't have another black cat from choice but it's aesthetics rather than their nature. I love gingers and solid mackerel tabbies and they are what I would choose.

Except that I saw our current tabby and white cat in a cat rescue ad and couldn't resist him.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2014)

Next door's cat is back. A photo of our cat Vincent, sulking,  to follow


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2014)

pretending he hasn't seen Brett


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2014)

Now the dogs are fussing next door's cat and our Vincent is in a mood.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2014)

Getting closer.
Apologies to Facebook friends. I can only post photos by linking to Facebook so you get them twice.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Getting closer.
> Apologies to Facebook friends. I can only post photos by linking to Facebook so you get them twice.





"I am going to make a determined effort to ignore him.  Therefore he does not exist"

This is a feature of cat physics.  It's like an SEP Field only more so...


----------



## Epona (Jan 27, 2014)

CRI said:


> Grey cats seem to be about the most common type of "ordinary cat" in North America.  Far more of my childhood cats (Mark, Jason, Tracey and David) were solid grey than all other varieties combined, but they seem to be really uncommon in the UK.  Anyone know why?  Can't remember them being more trouble than others (I've heard tortiseshell's can have "Tortitude" but haven't had one so don't know!)  Was delighted that Breeze is grey/blue/silver tabby blotched, but generally "of a grey theme," as most of my best early cats were grey, apart from Denis (first ever kitten, ginger and white) and Nigel (last cat before emigrating, mostly ginger with bit of white.)
> 
> Breeze certainly has personality, but I'm thinking that's a Maine Coon thing and just a Breeze thing!



The genetics vary massively between different types of grey cats.  Silver tabbies and selfs have the silvering (ordinary coloured fur but with the outermost half of the hair lacking pigmentation, in tabbies there are unpigmented bands along the hair shaft resulting in stripes) caused by a dominant gene - so if one parent is silver, there's a 50% chance that kittens will have the silver gene.  Then there are 'blue' (dark grey) cats and 'lilac' (light pinkish/silver-grey) cats. 

Blue cats are genetically black (which is a dominant gene) but have 2 copies of the recessive 'dilute' gene, so are somewhat more rare in the general population.  Lilac cats are genetically chocolate/brown (which requires 2 copies of the recessive chocolate gene) and also must have 2 copies of the recessive 'dilute' gene, making them an unlikely proposition for accidental breeding.  Then there is 'fawn' which is rarer still, and pretty much never occurs accidentally (although some cats may carry the combination of genes responsible for that colour).

Pedigree breeders will deliberately try to breed dilutes so the occurrence of blue/lilac is far higher in the pedigree population than amongst births from strays or ferals.  I cannot think of a good reason why silvers are less numerous here, what with it being a dominant gene.


----------



## Epona (Jan 27, 2014)

Shirl said:


> My friend got a new cat on Monday. A 2 year old British Blue male who was entire. She took him to the vets yesterday to be neutered and microchipped and last night he escaped somehow by bashing his way through the locked cat flap
> She's putting up notices and is contacting vets and other likely places he could be taken if found but as he came from about 50 miles away in a car and has been shut indoors since Monday she is really worried she may not get him back or that he will be injured/killed on the road



Oh blimey I'm so sorry to hear that.  He's still going to be raging with hormones which is probably why he went the escape route.  At least he has been microchipped, so letting local vets and shelters know that he is missing is a good thing - if he is found there is a much higher chance that they will be reunited.  He will still have live sperm in his tubes for up to 8 weeks after neutering though, so any entire queen he meets on his sojourn could still get up the duff  (although obviously no-one can blame your friend for this, people should have had their females spayed, that's instant sterilisation).

Most worrying thing is that he won't have any idea where 'home' is now as she only just took him in.  So posters and calls to vets and shelters is the way forward.  Posters and calls in a wider area than she might think necessary.  And a call to his previous owners to keep an eye out for him, if his old home is within a 10 mile radius it's far more likely that he will head back there. Chances are though that there was a local female in call - she should check under bushes and ask neighbours to look in their sheds and garages where he might take shelter for the night.  What a nightmare, I hope they are reunited soon.


----------



## Epona (Jan 27, 2014)

eatmorecheese said:


> Tax collector smells chicken and issues ultimatum...



Is that my Radar's brother or something?  Very similar markings, and face and ear shape! (although Radar's ears are bigger).


----------



## Epona (Jan 27, 2014)

CRI said:


> Grey cats seem to be about the most common type of "ordinary cat" in North America.  Far more of my childhood cats (Mark, Jason, Tracey and David) were solid grey than all other varieties combined, but they seem to be really uncommon in the UK.  Anyone know why?  Can't remember them being more trouble than others (I've heard tortiseshell's can have "Tortitude" but haven't had one so don't know!)  Was delighted that Breeze is grey/blue/silver tabby blotched, but generally "of a grey theme," as most of my best early cats were grey, apart from Denis (first ever kitten, ginger and white) and Nigel (last cat before emigrating, mostly ginger with bit of white.)
> 
> Breeze certainly has personality, but I'm thinking that's a Maine Coon thing and just a Breeze thing!



Just out of interest, what is Breeze's 'official' colour (in terms of the breed reference number on her pink slip), I find it awfully difficult to tell with longhairs because the longer the hair gets, the less well defined markings become.  My guess would be either blue tabby or blue tortie, but kind of hard to tell with hair that long whether it's a definite tabby pattern, or irregular markings!


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 27, 2014)

CRI said:


> Grey cats seem to be about the most common type of "ordinary cat" in North America.  Far more of my childhood cats (Mark, Jason, Tracey and David) were solid grey than all other varieties combined, but they seem to be really uncommon in the UK.  Anyone know why?  Can't remember them being more trouble than others (I've heard tortiseshell's can have "Tortitude" but haven't had one so don't know!)  Was delighted that Breeze is grey/blue/silver tabby blotched, but generally "of a grey theme," as most of my best early cats were grey, apart from Denis (first ever kitten, ginger and white) and Nigel (last cat before emigrating, mostly ginger with bit of white.)
> 
> Breeze certainly has personality, but I'm thinking that's a Maine Coon thing and just a Breeze thing!



My take on stroppy greys is probably due to the fact that I've known proportionally more greys than other cats. And it's probably that cats in general have more personality than they actually need. Though after reading Epona's post, the cats I've known have been blue rather than silver. Also the fact that I have a fondness for stroppy cats so have probably encouraged it


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 27, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Getting closer.
> Apologies to Facebook friends. I can only post photos by linking to Facebook so you get them twice.


Look, it's fine, they're practically best buds already! Adopt the ginger cat!


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't mind that madam can be a right fussy so and so

It's just the way that she shows her dislike for any new food

She'll jump up on her eating tower and sit there in her ballerina pose (one foot behind the other)

I'll then plonk down her, usually breakfast, it must be said. She'll take the briefest of glances down to have a look at it and then look up expecting something else

It's that look of utter disdain she can get that pisses me off - she gets fed before we do


----------



## Manter (Jan 27, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> I don't mind that madam can be a right fussy so and so
> 
> It's just the way that she shows her dislike for any new food
> 
> ...


Eating tower?


----------



## Epona (Jan 28, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> My take on stroppy greys is probably due to the fact that I've known proportionally more greys than other cats. And it's probably that cats in general have more personality than they actually need. Though after reading Epona's post, the cats I've known have been blue rather than silver. Also the fact that I have a fondness for stroppy cats so have probably encouraged it



My blue cat is not stroppy or mischievous.  He's extremely serious and intense and seems to take everything very seriously and put everything into it, whether it is a cuddle, or repeatedly pulling the throw off the sofa to drag it under the desk and beat it up, or a game of fetch.  Sometimes playing fetch with him I wonder whether he is actually having fun, or whether it is just something he feels he has to conquer.  Once he has set his mind on doing something, it is very difficult to distract him from it.  He is serious, intense, persistent, and stubborn.


----------



## Epona (Jan 28, 2014)

Thinking about it, I wonder whether if there is indeed a higher rate of blue cats in the feral/stray/shelter population in the US than the UK it might be because a higher number of pedigree cats are put out on the street due to owners no longer being able to care for them.  Things are far from ideal here, but take into account weaker employment laws (in terms of protecting employees) and less of a safety net, especially in terms of medical care - I can't help but wonder whether there are just more pedigree cats (who are more likely to be dilute or carry a dilute gene) put out on the streets.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Eating tower?



We have 2 cats. Bob (he's my avatar) and Rusty (a picture of whom I'm certain izz has posted)

Bob is, quite simply a food hoover and Rusty is a fussy eater who likes to pick at her food throughout the day - not a good mix

They've got a scratching post with a platform on the top - big enough for one cat to sit (and eat) on and high enough up so that an elderly cat who likes his food can't get to it

Plus she thinks she's a leopard or a tiger or some other big cat eating her prey up in a tree


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 28, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> I don't mind that madam can be a right fussy so and so
> 
> It's just the way that she shows her dislike for any new food
> 
> ...



'she gets fed before we do' ???? Isn't that a No-No?  I always make sure they see me/us eat first.  Son says it means nothing to them; I say it shows them I am the Tog Girl/Cat.  What say you?  Either way, what you describe is well-practiced Cat though, isn't it - the little (%(EN^**!


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 28, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> 'she gets fed before we do' ???? Isn't that a No-No?  I always make sure they see me/us eat first.  Son says it means nothing to them; I say it shows them I am the Tog Girl/Cat.  What say you?  Either way, what you describe is well-practiced Cat though, isn't it - the little (%(EN^**!



It's probably best to eat before them to make sure they know their place. But it's so much nicer to be able to eat in peace without being shrieked at and having whiskery furry faces poking their way into my plate


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 28, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Bob is, quite simply a food hoover and Rusty is a fussy eater who likes to pick at her food throughout the day - not a good mix


God, we had that with our two. In fact when the fussy eater sadly passed away the greedy cat started to lose weight, until we realized that she had been consistently eating x amount of other cat's food, and we therefore had to increase what we gave her.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2014)

Idiot cat has the squits. Not badly, but because he has a fluffy arse I have to follow him with kitchen towel and wipe his bum when he's done. Eyw.

I reckon I know why, too- the northerner keeps buying him shit food, I have no idea why- and fed him some supermarket own brand stuff that's full of fillers and bulking agents last night. It drives me crackers- He's a ludicrous posh cat from a breed that is notorious for stomach trouble, so we should feed him appropriately. The northerner keeps trying to get him to eat what he admits is the cat version of MacDonslds (except not even tasty) and we have poo dribble episodes. If he didn't want a fussy, princessy cat, he shouldn't have insisted we got a silly cat! Grrr


----------



## Epona (Jan 28, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> 'she gets fed before we do' ???? Isn't that a No-No?  I always make sure they see me/us eat first.  Son says it means nothing to them; I say it shows them I am the Tog Girl/Cat.  What say you?  Either way, what you describe is well-practiced Cat though, isn't it - the little (%(EN^**!



It doesn't matter, cats are not pack animals with a hierarchy.  Feed them first or feed yourself first, it makes no difference because they have absolutely no pack mentality.*

*Edit: and therefore have no notion of being either above you or below you on some sort of pecking order, regardless of when you feed them, because there is no pecking order.  For cats, it's a completely irrelevant issue.


----------



## Epona (Jan 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat has the squits. Not badly, but because he has a fluffy arse I have to follow him with kitchen towel and wipe his bum when he's done. Eyw.
> 
> I reckon I know why, too- the northerner keeps buying him shit food, I have no idea why- and fed him some supermarket own brand stuff that's full of fillers and bulking agents last night. It drives me crackers- He's a ludicrous posh cat from a breed that is notorious for stomach trouble, so we should feed him appropriately. The northerner keeps trying to get him to eat what he admits is the cat version of MacDonslds (except not even tasty) and we have poo dribble episodes. If he didn't want a fussy, princessy cat, he shouldn't have insisted we got a silly cat! Grrr



Try Bozita - it's a cheap Swedish food that despite its price is 93% meat (mostly chicken).  No soya, wheat, or corn.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2014)

Epona said:


> Try Bozita - it's a cheap Swedish food that despite its price is 93% meat (mostly chicken).  No soya, wheat, or corn.


I'm buying almo natur in bulk off the internet at the moment. If you have room to store it, it's pretty economical, but you have to get opening-a-pet-food-shop sized quantities . (And hope the bloody animal doesn't suddenly decide he won't eat it)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2014)

Epona said:


> It doesn't matter, cats are not pack animals with a hierarchy.  Feed them first or feed yourself first, it makes no difference because they have absolutely no pack mentality.



Yes, it's not a 'pack' thing, it's more an "I am hungry" thing...


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 28, 2014)

From a feeding first point of view - I feed them at weekends so they get fed whilst the tea is brewing - we eat MUCH later and having 2 whinging and whining cats around the place getting under your feet and generally being bloody annoying - slopping 2 sachets of food into 2 bowls and plonking it down in front of them accompanied with a "If you want feeding any faster may I suggest you either a) go out to work or b) make a cup of tea for us sometimes" falls on deaf ears


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> "If you want feeding any faster may I suggest you either a) go out to work or b) make a cup of tea for us sometimes"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 28, 2014)

"Look Trillian, there's no point sitting and staring at me like you want food when I've already put food down for you and you're just being too fussy to eat it"


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

So while I was ill in bed, One-eye-cat was in a state of bliss, sprawled on the bed, pressed against my feverish body, tucking his head under my hand, reclining in the cleft between my legs, rolling over and stretching, only to curl up again on the other side. Now that I'm up and about again, he is asking me "Well? When are we going back to bed???"  He is keeping watch on the landing, and every time I walk across, or go towards the general direction of the bedroom, he's all "Yay!" and trots off to hop up onto the bed. He is so disappointed when I don't go to bed.

And at bedtime - proper night time bed time - he comes to fetch me: "Come on! It's bedtime! It's past bedtime! It's time for us all to get into bed and cuddle up and pur warmly together! Come on! What are you waiting for!"

He's never been a cuddle-cat before now.


----------



## oryx (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> So while I was ill in bed, One-eye-cat was in a state of bliss, sprawled on the bed, pressed against my feverish body, tucking his head under my hand, reclining in the cleft between my legs, rolling over and stretching, only to curl up again on the other side. Now that I'm up and about again, he is asking me "Well? When are we going back to bed???"  He is keeping watch on the landing, and every time I walk across, or go towards the general direction of the bedroom, he's all "Yay!" and trots off to hop up onto the bed. He is so disappointed when I don't go to bed.
> 
> And at bedtime - proper night time bed time - he comes to fetch me: "Come on! It's bedtime! It's past bedtime! It's time for us all to get into bed and cuddle up and pur warmly together! Come on! What are you waiting for!"
> 
> He's never been a cuddle-cat before now.



Our oldest one (nearly 20) leads you to her bed at bed-time and makes you put her to bed. My other half, whose cat she originally was, spends at least five minutes settling her in. One of these nights I will come home from a night out and find him reading her a bedtime story.

How does she 'lead' you? A bit like story's cat - she turns her head round when you're behind her and is obviously  saying 'Come on! Keep up!'.

She's also not a cuddle-cat - quite fierce.


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2014)

He's also very specific about wanting to be scritched on the back of his head sometimes. Or in the hollows behind his ears. Most of the time, he'll just take any kind of head rubs and strokes, but sometimes, he'll reach up and gently with his claws (y'know, not actually breaking the skin...) take my hand and move it til it's in just the right spot. As a result of this, he has discovered that having his toes and the webbing between them fiddled with is also pleasurable. But only when he's lying down beside me on the bed.

I was pressing his paws between my fingers, and digging my fingers between his toes. Another cat I had used to LOVE this, but One-eye was like "Woah! WTF!". Then on about the third occasion he was, like, "... Ooo-kay.... Hmmm....yeah.... this is quite nice actually..."

And I just can't stop wanting to probe the hollow where his eye was . It made him jump the first few times, but now he likes it when I rub the rim of his orbital bone, and he'll let me rest the tip of my finger in the hollow. Very gentle, of course!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 31, 2014)

We've been away for nearly a week. The cats are like velcro, have lost any memory of kitchen counter tops being out of bounds (at least when I'm in the room) and are MASSIVE!

My sister's kittens are particularly tiny but I hadn't realised just how giant my boys are 

It's lovely to see them - I've really missed them


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> So while I was ill in bed, One-eye-cat was in a state of bliss, sprawled on the bed, pressed against my feverish body, tucking his head under my hand, reclining in the cleft between my legs, rolling over and stretching, only to curl up again on the other side. Now that I'm up and about again, he is asking me "Well? When are we going back to bed???"  He is keeping watch on the landing, and every time I walk across, or go towards the general direction of the bedroom, he's all "Yay!" and trots off to hop up onto the bed. He is so disappointed when I don't go to bed.
> 
> And at bedtime - proper night time bed time - he comes to fetch me: "Come on! It's bedtime! It's past bedtime! It's time for us all to get into bed and cuddle up and pur warmly together! Come on! What are you waiting for!"
> 
> He's never been a cuddle-cat before now.



I used to work odd hours, and would quite often sleep in the daytime - the mogs i lived with then seemed more enthusiastic about joining me for an afternoon sleep than a night-time one.  i suppose it was because i was sleeping at what they considered the right time...


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2014)

story said:


> So while I was ill in bed, One-eye-cat was in a state of bliss, sprawled on the bed, pressed against my feverish body, tucking his head under my hand, reclining in the cleft between my legs, rolling over and stretching, only to curl up again on the other side. Now that I'm up and about again, he is asking me "Well? When are we going back to bed???"  He is keeping watch on the landing, and every time I walk across, or go towards the general direction of the bedroom, he's all "Yay!" and trots off to hop up onto the bed. He is so disappointed when I don't go to bed.
> 
> And at bedtime - proper night time bed time - he comes to fetch me: "Come on! It's bedtime! It's past bedtime! It's time for us all to get into bed and cuddle up and pur warmly together! Come on! What are you waiting for!"
> 
> He's never been a cuddle-cat before now.



I hate to say it, but if you were ill and running a temperature, that increased your attractiveness to him - you were just more radiator-like than usual.   The side effect was he hung around long enough to learn that the cuddling thing was quite nice after all 

My cats can be complete shits when I am unwell.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 31, 2014)

Where's the cat?





There!


----------



## CRI (Jan 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> Just out of interest, what is Breeze's 'official' colour (in terms of the breed reference number on her pink slip), I find it awfully difficult to tell with longhairs because the longer the hair gets, the less well defined markings become.  My guess would be either blue tabby or blue tortie, but kind of hard to tell with hair that long whether it's a definite tabby pattern, or irregular markings!


Her passport says "blue silver tabby."  In photos of her when younger, she looked much more tabby, but now seems more sort of blue/silver and cream blotched with some tabby.  I'd have to cut her fur short to actually see!  

This is her mum as a kitten .........................................................and her dad.









And this is her Breeze and her twin brother (gorgeous!) ..............................and her daughter (baby father was red tabby)










The genetics & colour info is really interesting.  I know more about genetics of guinea pigs than cats - probably some similar principles there.

Interesting fact - whatever colour the guinea pig's fur is, the skin below is similar - except the skin under white fur is pink of course.  Tortoiseshell guinea pigs have similarly patterned skin!


----------



## CRI (Jan 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> Thinking about it, I wonder whether if there is indeed a higher rate of blue cats in the feral/stray/shelter population in the US than the UK it might be because a higher number of pedigree cats are put out on the street due to owners no longer being able to care for them.  Things are far from ideal here, but take into account weaker employment laws (in terms of protecting employees) and less of a safety net, especially in terms of medical care - I can't help but wonder whether there are just more pedigree cats (who are more likely to be dilute or carry a dilute gene) put out on the streets.


Possibly, but I am old, so I was talking about loads and loads of grey moggies in say the 70's, so not a recent economy-linked thing.  I remember some old guy telling me I had a "Maltese" cat - just found that term when searching for images of gray cats.

Most of them looked pretty much like this one. Sometimes you'd get a grey and white, but mostly solid.  American cats tend to have pointier faces as well.






Found some very old, very poor quality of two cats I had in the late 70's - Jason was a silver Tabby semi-longhair
and Tracey was solid grey taby semi-longhair (he's in the 2nd one, it's black and white so hard to tell.)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2014)

cat genetics is complicated.  some odd things, like torties are almost all female, gingers are mostly male, white cats with blue eyes are prone to being deaf (white cats with one blue eye and one other coloured eye tend to be deaf in the ear the same side as the blue eye)


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 31, 2014)

Minor q, isn't the fur/skin thing the same for cats? Pretty sure it is. Wicked photos BTW


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> It doesn't matter, cats are not pack animals with a hierarchy.  Feed them first or feed yourself first, it makes no difference because they have absolutely no pack mentality.*
> 
> *Edit: and therefore have no notion of being either above you or below you on some sort of pecking order, regardless of when you feed them, because there is no pecking order.  For cats, it's a completely irrelevant issue.


 
Not sure thats true - i watched this:

and they definitely have a Top Cat and a loose but nonetheless pack structure


----------



## CRI (Jan 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> I'm buying almo natur in bulk off the internet at the moment. If you have room to store it, it's pretty economical, but you have to get opening-a-pet-food-shop sized quantities . (And hope the bloody animal doesn't suddenly decide he won't eat it)


Almo is good, but some of it's not complete food.  You have to look so damned close to tell!  Breeze at the moment is going ape for Nature's Menu (it's about 60p a pouch mostly from independent pet shops or on line from Pets at Home) but also quite fond of the Feline Fayre chicken and beef liver that's about 65% meat, complete and was only 19p a pouch at Home Bargains the other week - well in date (if you can find it, worth a go.)  I try to give a combo of the really good / 70% plus meat stuff like Thrive Complete & Nature's Menu and some of the middling stuff 50% plus (Feline Fayre and High Life.)  If you can get your hands on Thrive complete dry food, she loves that as well - like 90% chicken or something.


----------



## CRI (Jan 31, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cat genetics is complicated.  some odd things, like torties are almost all female, gingers are mostly male, white cats with blue eyes are prone to being deaf (white cats with one blue eye and one other coloured eye tend to be deaf in the ear the same side as the blue eye)



Oh, also had 2 deaf white blue eyed cats in childhood - one when I was like 18 months old, so don't really remember Snowball that well and ChiChi.  Lived in a fairly rural village so there were tonnes of cats everywhere (and quite a high rate of attrition on the very busy highway that ran through - suspect I'll go to hell for that  )


----------



## CRI (Jan 31, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Minor q, isn't the fur/skin thing the same for cats? Pretty sure it is. Wicked photos BTW


Maybe so!  Can't take credit for those photos - they were from her breeders' websites.

Had to take a few of Breeze for a website thingie I'm doing for someone else.  Stereotypes or what here?


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Not sure thats true - i watched this:
> 
> and they definitely have a Top Cat and a loose but nonetheless pack structure




Hard of hearing, so no point posting up a video to illustrate a point to me unless it has subtitles (Youtube autosubbing can sometimes be extremely funny, but doesn't actually help when it comes to understanding dialogue or narration, it's at least 10 times worse than google translate!)

In a multi-cat group, the hierarchy tends to be very fluid and tends to be focused on small desirable areas of territory rather than a rigid pecking order within a group.  Cat A may 'own' a high up branch and be dominant there, whilst cat B 'owns' the area under a shrub nearby and is king cat in that small area.  

My point is more that cats do not have any sort of instinctive general pack instinct that could include humans and therefore requires them to 'know their place' by being fed last.  Even when cats do live in groups, they do not hunt communally and let an alpha take their share of a kill first, they are lone hunters that will provide their own sustenance by their own hunting, therefore feeding yourself first or feeding them first will just go straight over their heads, because they do not naturally stand back from a kill to let the 'alpha' get in first.  Cat hierarchy is not influenced by food-sharing because (with the exception of kittens up to around 6 months old who will hunt with their mother), they each provide their own subsistence.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 31, 2014)

I am afraid I win the prize for worst cat mum today. First I realised it was time to deflea her; no advocate but had some program left. Which should of been fine, had I not then accidentally applied the oral suspension mix to the back of her neck  Then I cut a little bit of matted hair off below her chin. Done very carefully and all fine. But then noticed that one set of whiskers are now shorter than the other side, with a distinct hair cut quality to them 

Since then she has just received tickles and strokes from me, and proper care will resume when I locate my brain again


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cat genetics is complicated.  some odd things, like torties are almost all female, gingers are mostly male, white cats with blue eyes are prone to being deaf (white cats with one blue eye and one other coloured eye tend to be deaf in the ear the same side as the blue eye)



It is complicated, there are several gene combinations that can cause a cat to be white - only one of them can cause deafness.

For example there is no deafness in Foreign Whites (white Orientals) in the UK because the lack of pigmentation is caused by a gene that does not affect the development of the small bones in the ear.


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I am afraid I win the prize for worst cat mum today. First I realised it was time to deflea her; no advocate but had some program left. Which should of been fine, had I not then accidentally applied the oral suspension mix to the back of her neck  Then I cut a little bit of matted hair off below her chin. Done very carefully and all fine. But then noticed that one set of whiskers are now shorter than the other side, with a distinct hair cut quality to them
> 
> Since then she has just received tickles and strokes from me, and proper care will resume when I locate my brain again



I am sure she will be fine 

My worst deflea-ing incident was when I first used a spot-on and opened up the Advocate and read the instructions, which included a warning not to ingest it or get it in your eyes.  Ha ha ha I said, who would be stupid enough to ingest Advocate or put in their eyes?  Approximately 30 seconds later Sonic had shaken his head furiously and I was at the sink washing the fucking stuff out of my eyes and rinsing out my mouth


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2014)

CRI said:


> Maybe so!  Can't take credit for those photos - they were from her breeders' websites.
> 
> Had to take a few of Breeze for a website thingie I'm doing for someone else.  Stereotypes or what here?



Breeze : "Seriously, you want me to pose with a ball of wool?  Don't you think that's a bit of a cliche?  Can't we do something a bit more avant garde and representative of the feline in the postmodern era?

*sigh* - OK then.  There had better be some serious cat treats involved..."


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cat genetics is complicated.  some odd things, like torties are almost all female, gingers are mostly male, white cats with blue eyes are prone to being deaf (white cats with one blue eye and one other coloured eye tend to be deaf in the ear the same side as the blue eye)



Also (sorry to reply again to the same post but you're on a subject that floats my boat) the process that causes any particular pattern in torties is developmental and linked to whichever X chromosome in a particular cell randomly becomes dominant at an early stage of development (unsure, but maybe at 4 or 8 cell stage) and that state is then copied during cell division.  You could in theory clone a tortie cat and have it end up with a completely different coat pattern (although in the same colours) than the individual it was cloned from, depending upon which X chromosome in each cell became dominant and subsequent cell division and distribution of those cells amongst the melanin producing cells of the skin.

Similar with cats with white on them, the amount and pattern of pigmentation is part due to genetics (the % of white is largely genetic) and part due to the way pigmented cells move away from the neural tube in early foetal development, which could not be replicated even in a clone.

Edit: I have a cat that is mostly white with some black markings, and I can see what position one of his stubby proto-legs would have been in relation to his body when he was at an early development stage in the womb, because he has a black spot that is half on his abdomen and half on his leg.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 1, 2014)

Fascinating stuff by the way Epona, always interesting to listen to someone who really knows their shizzle. I love it when someone on here turns out to know loads about a particular subject.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 1, 2014)

Btw, this is Trillian face palming after yesterday's trials


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 1, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Btw, this is Trillian face palming after yesterday's trials
> 
> View attachment 47590



which particular urban thread caused that?


----------



## devit (Feb 1, 2014)

Ah, the sanctuary of the cat and kitten thread.

After two years pretty much unemployed (I had a 10 week contract!) I finally got a job... the slight fly in the ointment is that it's in Hong Kong. Since I got the offer (and said Yes) I tried to get my parents to take the boys on, that way I stil have them "in my life", just a little extended. However they couldn't take them.

I have, though, found a friend of a friend who is absolutely mad about cats, and a really nice person to boot. She came to collect the cats today at noon  I've been out for the afternoon but have come home to a horrible empty shit flat with no cats and I'm pretty much losing it. Why do we get so attached to these bloody animals? I always had a choice - I could have said no to HK - but then I couldn't guarantee them a home here anyway and it'd be far worse them going somewhere else for bad financial reasons.

I know it's only been a day. I'm distraught, seriously howling and I have to say I'm almost embarassed. Don't really know any cat mad people (except one who understands by text!). Has anyone else had to leave their cats? Oh I don't know if that's the reason I'm posting. May be I just want to write it out on a thread where people won't think I'm a twat (hopefully).

Looking forward to HK, the new challenge, the travelling opportunities. But hope this feeling passes (they really have gone to a fab home).

Goodbye Pilau and Ginger - you kept me sane during my unemployment and frankly you're the best cats in the world


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry that you had to leave your cats. At least they are going to be looked after. I hope your job in Hong Kong is a good 'un. ((( devit )))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 1, 2014)

(((devit )))


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 1, 2014)

aw, devit  
((you))


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 1, 2014)

devit said:


> Ah, the sanctuary of the cat and kitten thread.
> 
> After two years pretty much unemployed (I had a 10 week contract!) I finally got a job... the slight fly in the ointment is that it's in Hong Kong. Since I got the offer (and said Yes) I tried to get my parents to take the boys on, that way I stil have them "in my life", just a little extended. However they couldn't take them.
> 
> ...


Liked for the pictures of the lovely cats and your obviously fond words, not for your pain


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 1, 2014)

Saw a cat that looked very similar to Buffy cat (RIP) today.  Very friendly little thing though, enjoyed getting  a stroke.

In the circumstances, seems as good a time as any to post these pictures I found on my computer the other day, when they were both adolescent cats. 





Gosh, Trillian has definitely got more fluffy in her adulthood!


----------



## devit (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the words and brackets. I think that's what I needed... get it off my chest and not feel like a weirdo for missing them. Been getting an update from their new servant - apparently they are starting to cause mischief. *proud*


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2014)

((devit)) I don't think you're mad at all- cats gave such personalities and can make houses feel full even when there are no other humans there. But it'll get better when you're starting your exciting new job.... Just let yourself miss them


----------



## CRI (Feb 1, 2014)

Ah, best of luck for the job devit and it's brilliant that you found a lovely place for the furballs to stay.  It is bloody hard.  When I was 20, I "went abroad" (from the US to Norway) for the first time, leaving the dog I'd had since I was 6 and my cat with my parents.  It was such a wrench.  (Not unexpectedly, the dog died while I was away - one of the worst days of my life when my mum told me on the phone, but the cat died suddenly two weeks later and I was wondering which of the damned Nordic gods I'd managed to piss off to be so cursed.  .) 

I didn't have pets again for another 5 years or so when I was "settled" in London and got the gerbils.  You'll get your stuff sorted one day and can have cats (or whatever you fancy) again - won't be the same, but different and still special.  Keep that in mind, and that your kits are in a happy place and wow, enjoy HK!


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2014)

hipster kitty


----------



## CRI (Feb 1, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Saw a cat that looked very similar to Buffy cat (RIP) today.  Very friendly little thing though, enjoyed getting  a stroke.
> 
> In the circumstances, seems as good a time as any to post these pictures I found on my computer the other day, when they were both adolescent cats.
> 
> ...


What beauties and yes, Trillian definitely much fluff now!


----------



## CRI (Feb 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> hipster kitty


How's the bottom problem?


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> How's the bottom problem?


fine- we think he drank the water the plasterer left out


----------



## CRI (Feb 1, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I am afraid I win the prize for worst cat mum today. First I realised it was time to deflea her; no advocate but had some program left. Which should of been fine, had I not then accidentally applied the oral suspension mix to the back of her neck  Then I cut a little bit of matted hair off below her chin. Done very carefully and all fine. But then noticed that one set of whiskers are now shorter than the other side, with a distinct hair cut quality to them
> 
> Since then she has just received tickles and strokes from me, and proper care will resume when I locate my brain again


Have you seen some of the ghastly photos after I've given Griff (guinea pig) a haircut?  Tell Trillian things could be much worse!  (he needs another trim  )


----------



## CRI (Feb 1, 2014)

Epona said:


> Also (sorry to reply again to the same post but you're on a subject that floats my boat) the process that causes any particular pattern in torties is developmental and linked to whichever X chromosome in a particular cell randomly becomes dominant at an early stage of development (unsure, but maybe at 4 or 8 cell stage) and that state is then copied during cell division.  You could in theory clone a tortie cat and have it end up with a completely different coat pattern (although in the same colours) than the individual it was cloned from, depending upon which X chromosome in each cell became dominant and subsequent cell division and distribution of those cells amongst the melanin producing cells of the skin.
> 
> Similar with cats with white on them, the amount and pattern of pigmentation is part due to genetics (the % of white is largely genetic) and part due to the way pigmented cells move away from the neural tube in early foetal development, which could not be replicated even in a clone.
> 
> Edit: I have a cat that is mostly white with some black markings, and I can see what position one of his stubby proto-legs would have been in relation to his body when he was at an early development stage in the womb, because he has a black spot that is half on his abdomen and half on his leg.


Just wanted to say a big thanks for all the info.  I'm learning loads here (and looking up more stuff as well.)


----------



## devit (Feb 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> Ah, best of luck for the job devit and it's brilliant that you found a lovely place for the furballs to stay.  It is bloody hard.  When I was 20, I "went abroad" (from the US to Norway) for the first time, leaving the dog I'd had since I was 6 and my cat with my parents.  It was such a wrench.  (Not unexpectedly, the dog died while I was away - one of the worst days of my life when my mum told me on the phone, but the cat died suddenly two weeks later and I was wondering which of the damned Nordic gods I'd managed to piss off to be so cursed.  .)
> 
> I didn't have pets again for another 5 years or so when I was "settled" in London and got the gerbils.  You'll get your stuff sorted one day and can have cats (or whatever you fancy) again - won't be the same, but different and still special.  Keep that in mind, and that your kits are in a happy place and wow, enjoy HK!



Thanks CRI sorry to read about your experiences. It's gutting whenever these things happen but when you're not there... must be doubly worse 

I have looked into volunteering for a cat charity in HK - a good way to meet like minded moggie-lovers perhaps and will definitely have cats again in the future. Their new servant has put a pic on FB and they look cute and fast asleep. This has given me a great big smile on my face, because 1) they are content enough to relax and 2) they are going to cause hell when they go "exploring" in their new territory in the early hours (at least they better, that's what they did to me all those years ago!!)


----------



## devit (Feb 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> ((devit)) I don't think you're mad at all- cats gave such personalities and can make houses feel full even when there are no other humans there. But it'll get better when you're starting your exciting new job.... Just let yourself miss them



Thanks Manter  - good advice.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 1, 2014)

devit said:


> I have looked into volunteering for a cat charity in HK - a good way to meet like minded moggie-lovers perhaps and will definitely have cats again in the future. Their new servant has put a pic on FB and they look cute and fast asleep. This has given me a great big smile on my face, because 1) they are content enough to relax and 2) they are going to cause hell when they go "exploring" in their new territory in the early hours (at least they better, that's what they did to me all those years ago!!)


That sounds really good 

I can totally understand your sadness but how lovely that they have a home with someone who you know will care for them and send you updates. Not quite as good as seeing them in the fur, but nearly. Perhaps you could get them to skype?


----------



## Epona (Feb 1, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Fascinating stuff by the way Epona, always interesting to listen to someone who really knows their shizzle. I love it when someone on here turns out to know loads about a particular subject.



Cheers mate - it's been a specialist subject of mine for a few years now.  I don't have any formal qualifications (at least not in that subject, I have a degree in archaeology) besides an A-level in biology, but have always been massively interested in genetics and enjoying reading and self-motivated research as much as I do, I dedicate plenty of time to learning as much as I can about it.  Because of my interest in cats since I started having them as pets, that interest has become very focused on a special interest in cat genetics and I like to consider myself a sort of 'expert layperson' on the subject, although there is always more to learn.  I take great pleasure in always learning even when not in a formal educational setting and it disturbs me that I will never know 'everything' in my lifetime if that makes any sense  - but that provides a constant drive to read, analyse, and learn, at least wrt to subjects that particularly hold my interest.


----------



## Epona (Feb 1, 2014)

devit - congrats on the job, sorry to hear about having to leave the cats, glad that you have found them a good home - that is the main thing.  I'd be concerned about your basic humanity if you _didn't_ feel completely cut up/guilted out about it, but it sounds to me as if you have done right by them and found them a good home.

Good luck in your new job, and I am sure any cat charity would be glad of your help.


----------



## Epona (Feb 3, 2014)

Radar my moggy was in 'pestilence' mode most of Sunday - torturing my legs, sitting on top of the PC and leaping up to grab my arm, that sort of thing.

He is far better than he used to be (he is now nearly 8), when he was a kitten he reduced me to tears a few times and I had to wear boots indoors to protect my legs for the first year of his life


----------



## Quartz (Feb 3, 2014)

Epona said:


> Radar my moggy was in 'pestilence' mode most of Sunday - torturing my legs, sitting on top of the PC and leaping up to grab my arm, that sort of thing.



You know the trick of having a box beside the computer in which the cat can sit?


----------



## Quartz (Feb 3, 2014)

devit, they'll remember you when you return.


----------



## CRI (Feb 5, 2014)

Breeze and her beloved brown mousie (which lost half its tail during this encounter - must find more brown mousies!)


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 5, 2014)

It's been two weeks now, and rocky and angel seem to have properly settled, and pepper is getting on fine with them (and vice-versa, other than rocky nicking her filters - can't believe I have *two* purry weirdos ..)
The new kittehs have got into a routine of waking me up with purrs and facebumps, and rocky's nickname is shoulder cat 
 

Now and then I manage to get a pic with all of them in at once..


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 5, 2014)

Lovely photos CRI and tufty79 

No photos for me, but have discovered the cat is fascinated by me dusting. And when I turned my back for 5 minutes, started writhing around with the dusting cloth  Daft cat


----------



## CRI (Feb 5, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> It's been two weeks now, and rocky and angel seem to have properly settled, and pepper is getting on fine with them (and vice-versa, other than rocky nicking her filters - can't believe I have *two* purry weirdos ..)
> The new kittehs have got into a routine of waking me up with purrs and facebumps, and rocky's nickname is shoulder cat
> View attachment 47839
> 
> ...


Aw brilliant!  It's great they've all settled.  What's this thing with cats waking you up in the morning (worse than children!)?  Lovely photos.  Happy!


----------



## CRI (Feb 5, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Lovely photos CRI and tufty79
> 
> No photos for me, but have discovered the cat is fascinated by me dusting. And when I turned my back for 5 minutes, started writhing around with the dusting cloth  Daft cat


Duster - cheap cat toy!  Can you teach her to wrestle with it, say along the skirting boards behind the sofa in a fairly straight line?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2014)

I didn't get a chance to have a shower post swimming, hence my feet have been getting a lot of attention due to their alluring eau de chlorine


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 6, 2014)

Aw, bless him colacubes, I can just imagine the writhing and snuggling! 

Btw, what is this "t" which is now appearing on loads of photos on here? Is it a particular hosting site?


----------



## TopCat (Feb 6, 2014)

Dylan the intact tom has developed malignant smelling piss. He does not spray but I wish he would go for a piss/shit outside rather than in the litter tray. He is enormously loving though and (play) fights much less now with the older tom Bobby Cat. Bobby growls like fuck at him and gives him a swipe regularly just for badness. To be fair, Bobby does this to me too. 
Bobby is much nicer to Mation, sits on her lap, wants endless strokes. 

Ungrateful bastard, 10 years of love and food and shelter and he treats me like this. I love him to bits.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 6, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Aw, bless him colacubes, I can just imagine the writhing and snuggling!
> 
> Btw, what is this "t" which is now appearing on loads of photos on here? Is it a particular hosting site?



It's cos I was on my phone so they were uploaded from tapatalk.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 6, 2014)

colacubes said:


> It's cos I was on my phone so they were uploaded from tapatalk.


Ah, thanks for clearing that up, I had been wondering!


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 6, 2014)

Trouble in paradise! Feeding my newer beasties is a bit scary - think 28days later zombies (fast, furious and flesh-lusting).

They're on biscuits with a shared pouch of wet food atm, and they both go *mental* over the meaty bit. The biscuits last them fine all day, but they try to tear wet food out of the packet as i'm emptying it - my fingers are scratched to fuck  tried sorting their food in another room and bringing it out, but got sabotaged immediately- rocky batted his bowl out my hands as I was putting it down 


I have to feed p hers in a separate room else they shove her out the way and hoover up her dinner.
They were wormed just before I got them, so I don't think it's that...

Any ideas on how to calm them down/sort out their table manners? :/


 One of the kitterns (or both of them -i'm not sure)  got hold of a sealed pouch of food and absolutely trashed it earlier as well


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Feb 6, 2014)

Give them more wet food, like a whole pouch each twice a day


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ta - I'm not very good at seeing the obvious 
*prepares for extreme kitten farts*


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 7, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Trouble in paradise! Feeding my newer beasties is a bit scary - think 28days later zombies (fast, furious and flesh-lusting).
> 
> They're on biscuits with a shared pouch of wet food atm, and they both go *mental* over the meaty bit. The biscuits last them fine all day, but they try to tear wet food out of the packet as i'm emptying it - my fingers are scratched to fuck  tried sorting their food in another room and bringing it out, but got sabotaged immediately- rocky batted his bowl out my hands as I was putting it down
> 
> ...



How long have you had them for?  My three hovered their food up in the first couple of weeks; and inevitably chucked some up shortly after ... I found that if you just left it one of them would eat it later. (On carpets its best to let things dry before clearing up; that's the reason.  Not because I am disgusting .)  I started giving them smaller portions and this more often.  They now seem to have understood that the tinopener (I!) will keep giving them food so they don't have to wolf down anything they are given.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 7, 2014)

I've had pepper for about eighteen months, but the other two have only been with me a fortnight, so we're all still getting used to each other I guess. I think it all got a bit much last night (I called rocky a hellbeast and then felt like The Worst Person Ever  )

managed to feed them all together this morning without either of the kittens nicking pepper's breakfast or savaging me (they're placid as anything 99% of the time, just seem to go utterly feral at wet food) - so i'm hoping that's a bit of a breakthrough.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 9, 2014)

My neighbour has been going into our place to feed and play with Vincent while we are away on holiday with the dogs. He sent me this pic this morning.


----------



## Geri (Feb 9, 2014)

Our stray cat Fluffy has the most awful eye injury and needs to go to a vet. Butchers tried to keep him in, but he was headbutting the windows trying to get out and scratched him to pieces before eventually escaping through the bathroom window, which I stupidly left open. A cat rescue have agreed to help but they don't seem 100% committed. If they won't come and get him tomorrow then I will have to call the RSPCA, and I worry that they will put him to sleep.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 9, 2014)

Shirl said:


> My neighbour has been going into our place to feed and play with Vincent while we are away on holiday with the dogs. He sent me this pic this morning.


This is a different neighbour to the one who owns the cat who is adopting you?  Also have a lovely holiday! 

Hope that Fluffy is OK Geri.  And fair play to you and Butchers for trying to keep him in and contacting the rescue centre. Here's hoping that if they catch him, they'll give him a chance to heal and find another home before thinking of the putting to sleep option…


----------



## Shirl (Feb 9, 2014)

Agent Sparrow, yes a different neighbour. Our holiday is almost over but we're looking forward to seeing Vincent


----------



## CRI (Feb 10, 2014)

Geri said:


> Our stray cat Fluffy has the most awful eye injury and needs to go to a vet. Butchers tried to keep him in, but he was headbutting the windows trying to get out and scratched him to pieces before eventually escaping through the bathroom window, which I stupidly left open. A cat rescue have agreed to help but they don't seem 100% committed. If they won't come and get him tomorrow then I will have to call the RSPCA, and I worry that they will put him to sleep.


Oh no, do hope things work out okay.


----------



## CRI (Feb 10, 2014)

Just been back from a weekend at New Lanark Mill with all the creatures.  Breeze adored the self-catering flat, but I made the mistake of feeding her too close to the time we left.  That and a bumpy road meant OH got an arm covered in sick.  She's fine now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 10, 2014)

(liked for the kitty pictures not the kitty travel sickness related bit)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 10, 2014)

OMG, I want a cat I can take on holiday with me!


----------



## Callie (Feb 10, 2014)

CRI said:


> Just been back from a weekend at New Lanark Mill with all the creatures.  Breeze adored the self-catering flat, but I made the mistake of feeding her too close to the time we left.  That and a bumpy road meant OH got an arm covered in sick.  She's fine now.


 
The tide is high  is Breeze any good at fishing?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 10, 2014)

3 local squirrels have taken to visiting our garden.

Ford had all but two of his teeth taken out a couple of weeks ago.

He really doesn't know what to do when they visit.


----------



## CRI (Feb 10, 2014)

Callie said:


> The tide is high  is Breeze any good at fishing?



I think there must have been alot of birds out there because she was mesmerised by staring at the Clyde. Not so much interest in the industrial heritage of the locality, unfortunately   The view from the back bedroom over our neighbour's garden just can't compete.  Oh, and like most cats, I think she'd expect ME to do the fishing for HER!



Agent Sparrow said:


> OMG, I want a cat I can take on holiday with me!


It's great!  The pigs are seasoned travellers but nice to be able to take Breeze as well, which we couldn't do with Herbie (RIP) as he would wail constantly in the car and took at least a week to get used to any new place.  Breeze doesn't exactly like car travel but (apart from the car sickness yesterday) is okay with it, particularly once she pops up and looks around.  I think her nosy instinct is stronger than the fear one!  I've never seen a cat get so excited about new spaces - perhaps the same nosy instinct.  She's better with new indoor spaces than outdoor, so as the weather gets better, must take her out for short trips to the beach, the park, etc.


----------



## CRI (Feb 10, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> 3 local squirrels have taken to visiting our garden.
> 
> Ford had all but two of his teeth taken out a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> He really doesn't know what to do when they visit.


Oh poor Ford! Can you give him a pea shooter or something to make up for the teeth?


----------



## Geri (Feb 10, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh no, do hope things work out okay.


 
He's looking a lot better, but the catching him is proving difficult!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 10, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh poor Ford! Can you give him a pea shooter or something to make up for the teeth?


He relies on his step-sister, Tilly, who is much better equipped in the dental department.
He then eats the catch and yaks it up on the rug.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 11, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> He relies on his step-sister, Tilly, who is much better equipped in the dental department.
> He then eats the catch and yaks it up on the rug.


How charming! 

I just read this thread which made me laugh a lot  http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/_chat/1994220-Ive-just-photocopied-my-cat-and-she-has-a-coloured-aura


----------



## CRI (Feb 11, 2014)

trashpony said:


> How charming!
> 
> I just read this thread which made me laugh a lot  http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/_chat/1994220-Ive-just-photocopied-my-cat-and-she-has-a-coloured-aura


I photocopied Griff once when he was in the office with me, but it wasn't in colour so no idea if he has an aura.  The result was kinda NSFW though.

edit:  Yes, I covered his eyes from the copier light (not from seeing his own rude bits.)


----------



## trashpony (Feb 11, 2014)

Games likely to end in kitten tears #164


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I just read this thread which made me laugh a lot  http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/_chat/1994220-Ive-just-photocopied-my-cat-and-she-has-a-coloured-aura





I hope they didn't try to put a kitteh through the document feeder...


----------



## CRI (Feb 11, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Games likely to end in kitten tears #164


And hopefully not expensive vet bills!


----------



## trashpony (Feb 11, 2014)

CRI said:


> And hopefully not expensive vet bills!


Nope, I'm the only victim so far today! I have a big chunk out of my finger (from dangling a feather too low!) and have just spent 15 minutes clearing up the dry food that got scattered over a 10m2 area during a bonkers game of chase


----------



## trashpony (Feb 14, 2014)

FFS having kittens is a bit like having a pair of demented toddlers. The kittens are massive (Bubbles weighs over 4kg) and they are racing around, just knocking stuff over and breaking things. They smashed a plate yesterday, have just knocked all the foal's toys onto the floor (including his massive pirate ship which has broken into a million pieces (it's fixable thankfully) and rolled down the stairs in that stair basket thing. If they were children, I'd make them sit nicely and watch telly. I might lock them in the bathroom where they can't trash anything


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 14, 2014)

Suspect this link, modestly viral on Facebook,  has already been posted on here this thread so big apologies if you've already seen it.

Might be new to some though, so here it is again. Cool kitty pix!   

22 Conversations every cat owner has with their cat

(owner?   )


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 15, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I might lock them in the bathroom where they can't trash anything



They would take that as a challenge


----------



## trashpony (Feb 15, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> They would take that as a challenge


 I've had to take all the loo rolls off the holders because of that ^^^ sort of behaviour


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 15, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Suspect this link, modestly viral on Facebook,  has already been posted on here this thread so big apologies if you've already seen it.
> 
> Might be new to some though, so here it is again. Cool kitty pix!
> 
> ...


Definitely 1. and 6. ring bells in our house!


----------



## CRI (Feb 15, 2014)

Breeze has claimed the Boba Fett dressing gown, though I suspect Malcolm would like it for himself. 










Tomorrow, I'm photographing TEN Maine Coon Kittens (Squee!) Envy me!


----------



## CRI (Feb 16, 2014)

I just spent nearly two hours being mauled by 12 nosy kittens and a variety of adult cats, all going "Brrrrruzzz." I cannot describe the amazing joy of such an experience (being mauled by Meerkats was a bit like this!) Photos coming soon! *squee*


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 16, 2014)

CRI said:


> I just spent nearly two hours being mauled by 12 nosy kittens and a variety of adult cats, all going "Brrrrruzzz." I cannot describe the amazing joy of such an experience (being mauled by Meerkats was a bit like this!) Photos coming soon! *squee*


How near to London is this, and can you take me next time?


----------



## CRI (Feb 16, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> How near to London is this, and can you take me next time?


Not very - it's in Scotland.  *squealing as I edit photos!*


----------



## CRI (Feb 16, 2014)

Are you ready for this?


----------



## CRI (Feb 16, 2014)

And, here are some of the adults.


----------



## CRI (Feb 16, 2014)

Few randoms I didn't squish into the collages above . . .















It was chaos, joyous fluffy chaos!


----------



## CRI (Feb 16, 2014)

And here's Breeze's daughter, looking gorgeous.


----------



## CRI (Feb 16, 2014)

This big old boy weighs 11 kg. He's nearly the size of their Australian Shepherd!


----------



## toggle (Feb 16, 2014)

awwwwwwwwwww.

Wanted to take some new pix of our kitty today, but she has taken advantage of the break in the storms and spent most of the day out.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> This big old boy weighs 11 kg. He's nearly the size of their Australian Shepherd!





that's rather a lot of kitteh.

i used to live some of the time with a 16 pound cat.  his way of announcing that it's breakfast time involved you being woken up by a yeeeowl then having 16 lbs of cat landing on you...


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Are you ready for this?





CRI said:


> And, here are some of the adults.





CRI said:


> Few randoms I didn't squish into the collages above . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CRI said:


> And here's Breeze's daughter, looking gorgeous.





CRI said:


> This big old boy weighs 11 kg. He's nearly the size of their Australian Shepherd!



WAAAAAANT!!!111!!!!!!1!!!!!!1!! 

They are all very lovely (kittens and adults alike. And the dog!)


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 17, 2014)

Does anyone know whether Magri's Pet Shop in Bethnal Green still exists?  Or can you recommend a store in East London with a good selection of toys?

I had just selected some toys at Pet Plat; 4 Pound bloody 95 they want for delivery!!!


----------



## trashpony (Feb 17, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Does anyone know whether Magri's Pet Shop in Bethnal Green still exists?  Or can you recommend a store in East London with a good selection of toys?
> 
> I had just selected some toys at Pet Plat; 4 Pound bloody 95 they want for delivery!!!


Zooplus do free delivery


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 17, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Zooplus do free delivery


Ooooh; though only for orders over 25 buuuuut under that it is only 2.50.  I will have a look/compare prices. Thank you!


----------



## CRI (Feb 17, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> WAAAAAANT!!!111!!!!!!1!!!!!!1!!
> 
> They are all very lovely (kittens and adults alike. And the dog!)


Unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately in my case!) all 12 kittens have been found homes (one for breeding but the other 11 to be neutered and kept as pets.)  It was the most amazing experience - that many cats just everywhere! They were amused by absolutely everything - especially the camera strap and lens cap, and it was nigh impossible to get them to sit still for for more than a few seconds. To be fair, their "humans" looked pretty wiped out after like 3 months of having so many tiny creatures taking over their lives.  I think they'd only ever had 1 or 2 litters in a whole year. They're really lovely people and always keep in touch to find out how Breeze is getting on.

The dog is gorgeous and very lively.  She's brilliant with the cats though - thinks she's a cat (a catdog?) which isn't surprising, being so outnumbered.

The old fella was 12, living with 3 ladies in the "senior citizen" room (alongside the 18 year old 3/4 Maine Coon, 1/4 Persian fluffy grey creature you can see in the collage that looks like something from Henson's Creature Shop!)  I noticed their two other ginger Toms (the only entire males, used for breeding) were also developing the "fat muzzle" and meant to ask as I'd never seen that before. (One of the said Toms is Breeze's "ex" who I discovered was born in Southern California and definitely has something of the "surf punk dude" about him. Wasn't interested in being photographed though. Mainly crouched under the hedge with this "wtf am I doing in freezing wet Scotland" look on his face!)


----------



## CRI (Feb 17, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Ooooh; though only for orders over 25 buuuuut under that it is only 2.50.  I will have a look/compare prices. Thank you!


Also, ZooPlus use Royal Mail which isn't brilliant, but at least if you're not in when they deliver, you can pick it up at the local depot. Most of the others use couriers - some really crap ones.  I only ordered once from PetSupermarket as they used Yodel and I had a fraught 3 days trying to track down my damn parcel


----------



## devit (Feb 17, 2014)

CRI  what beautifully shot pics (with beautiful kittens and cats!)

i want all of them (including Breeze )


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Also, ZooPlus use Royal Mail which isn't brilliant, but at least if you're not in when they deliver, you can pick it up at the local depot. Most of the others use couriers - some really crap ones.  I only ordered once from PetSupermarket as they used Yodel and I had a fraught 3 days trying to track down my damn parcel



Oh; I have just ordered.  Though I think I may have been a bit blinkered as I had to order a minim of £15 worth of goods; that plus the 2.50 ... you get the gist.  But I would rather order more than pay more for delivery.  

We are getting 
Aumüller Cat Toy Mouse Valerian
Cat Toy Set with Balls and Mice- Set of 12 toys
Snack Ball Cat Toy- 1 snack ball - 
Scratching Mat
Trixie Cat Cheese Corner
+ a Welcome Gift (which is probably the box it all comes in )

Very excited.  I like how you offer your Breeze so much stimulation.  Mine are still so young and very inquisitive.


----------



## CRI (Feb 17, 2014)

devit said:


> CRI  what beautifully shot pics (with beautiful kittens and cats!)
> 
> i want all of them (including Breeze )


Thanks! I would have gleefully kidnapped several of them  You could all tell they had such different personalities - both the adults and the kittens. It's not often you get to see cats interact like that.  Was really amazing.  I would SO love it if Breeze's daughter could come live with us.  She has this really soulful look, kind of shy at first, but then kept coming up to tap me on the knee, but retreating when the bolder kittens came up.  She has 3 legs (was a born with a twisted leg that had to be removed,) and is right at the bottom of the cat pecking order in the house.  She's quite content and happy enough in the scheme of things, got down and played with the other kittens (she's only about 18 months herself) and I'm probably projecting alot of "human stuff" onto her.  She and Breeze didn't get on before, so there's no reason to think they would now.  I think the breeders would be anxious about rehoming her because of her disability anyhow.  She's firmly a pet, but being quieter, tends to stay in the background more.  I'm just used to Breeze being out there and involved in everything.

(PS:  No, you can't have her.  She's MIIIIIIIIINE!)


----------



## CRI (Feb 17, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Oh; I have just ordered.  Though I think I may have been a bit blinkered as I had to order a minim of £15 worth of goods; that plus the 2.50 ... you get the gist.  But I would rather order more than pay more for delivery.
> 
> We are getting
> Aumüller Cat Toy Mouse Valerian
> ...


That sounds a great combo!  You are right about the box being the best toy!  When we visited yesterday, the cats were enjoying the huge box their new cat tree came in as much as the tree itself.  (They'd cut random holes in the sides and the little devils were popping in and out all around it - kitty heaven!)

What I need to get her is a mahoosive scratching pole thingie.  She just flings over the ordinary one.  Likes the scratchy cardboard box, but I think would benefit from one of those big barrel like ones that can't tip over so easily.  The breeders' house was like a cat adventure playground.

I think I probably feel guilty with Breeze being a solo cat and very curious, seemingly quite intelligent.  She's often content to just fling a toy around and chase it herself (especially brown mousie, or what's left of brown mousie,) but I still feel a bit anxious about leaving her alone for long stretches when I start working proper again (which hopefully will be soon.) If I could just find a job where I could bring her with me . . .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Are you ready for this?



so much floof!


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> That sounds a great combo!  You are right about the box being the best toy!  When we visited yesterday, the cats were enjoying the huge box their new cat tree came in as much as the tree itself.  (They'd cut random holes in the sides and the little devils were popping in and out all around it - kitty heaven!)
> 
> What I need to get her is a mahoosive scratching pole thingie.  She just flings over the ordinary one.  Likes the scratchy cardboard box, but I think would benefit from one of those big barrel like ones that can't tip over so easily.  The breeders' house was like a cat adventure playground.
> 
> I think I probably feel guilty with Breeze being a solo cat and very curious, seemingly quite intelligent.  She's often content to just fling a toy around and chase it herself (especially brown mousie, or what's left of brown mousie,) but I still feel a bit anxious about leaving her alone for long stretches when I start working proper again (which hopefully will be soon.) If I could just find a job where I could bring her with me . . .




Can you get a mat and stick that to a wall/door?


----------



## toggle (Feb 17, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Does anyone know whether Magri's Pet Shop in Bethnal Green still exists?  Or can you recommend a store in East London with a good selection of toys?
> 
> I had just selected some toys at Pet Plat; 4 Pound bloody 95 they want for delivery!!!



have you got a PDSA charity shop near you? they can be pretty good for toys


----------



## Mation (Feb 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> it was nigh impossible to get them to sit still for for more than a few seconds.


How on earth do you manage it? I have so few pics of Dylan as I can't get him to sit still at all. Even if he's previously been a statue for hours, the very second I point a camera at him, he's all "Yay! Chirp! Chirp! Attention! Stroke me with your hands they can't hold a camera they must stroke me till then I will butt you with my head! Chirp!" 

This is the only one from the last few months that hasn't been a blur/of the top of his head about 1mm from the lens.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 17, 2014)

toggle said:


> have you got a PDSA charity shop near you? they can be pretty good for toys



The nearest to me - as per their website - is in Barking.  If I consider the tube fare I might as well order online buuuut I think it is worth giving one's money to a charity so will keep them in mind; maybe next time I go to Brighton. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 17, 2014)

Finishing my first cuppa of the day and distracted by urban, I heard a rustle followed by *growling*...

 apparently the bag of coffee I just finished are the enemy and must be destroyed. Or at least batted around a bit..


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> And here's Breeze's daughter, looking gorgeous.


 
SO VERY MUCH WANT!


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mation said:


> How on earth do you manage it? I have so few pics of Dylan as I can't get him to sit still at all. Even if he's previously been a statue for hours, the very second I point a camera at him, he's all "Yay! Chirp! Chirp! Attention! Stroke me with your hands they can't hold a camera they must stroke me till then I will butt you with my head! Chirp!"
> 
> This is the only one from the last few months that hasn't been a blur/of the top of his head about 1mm from the lens.
> View attachment 48652


Hello Dylan!


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 17, 2014)

Last week I picked up a bag of catnip and a play tunnel thing.
It went well. - rocky and pepper went into rough and tumblish mode, and angel just blissed out 

 

 

 

 



please ignore the state of my house/rug


----------



## CRI (Feb 17, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Can you get a mat and stick that to a wall/door?


I got a catnip infused one that's made out of recycled paper (like a super thick egg box) to hang on the door handle thinking she'd love it, but nope! I've thought of getting one you stick on a corner, but haven't actually got any good places to fix one. She loves the corrugated cardboard ones, so sticking with that for now, but looking!


Mation said:


> How on earth do you manage it? I have so few pics of Dylan as I can't get him to sit still at all. Even if he's previously been a statue for hours, the very second I point a camera at him, he's all "Yay! Chirp! Chirp! Attention! Stroke me with your hands they can't hold a camera they must stroke me till then I will butt you with my head! Chirp!"
> 
> This is the only one from the last few months that hasn't been a blur/of the top of his head about 1mm from the lens.
> View attachment 48652


Your snaps of Dylan are ace!  Black cats are SO hard to photograph (you'll see the mostly black kitten got the short shrift in the photo shoot yesterday!) I ended up taking nearly 300 frames to get about 70 decent photos - something you can do easily with digital cameras.  I also realised that Breeze and the piggies are much, much more accustomed to being photographed - sort of know what to do. The guest pigs were also all over the place and the cats yesterday kept trying to grab the camera (or perhaps were fed up with my paparazzi tactics!  )


el-ahrairah said:


> SO VERY MUCH WANT!



I want her, too.  I keep looking at the photos. I have a feeling Breeze would bully her mercilessly though. If I'd thought, I'd have asked whether there was any chance they could be rehomed together when we got Breeze. They might have still thought it a bad idea, but I think the chances of them getting on now are probably pretty poor.

Her eyes though. OMG.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 17, 2014)

CRI could you try one of those cardboard box scratch things - this sort of thing? 





We have one with lots of holes punched in it and it sits over a cardboard tray which has a little ball in it which they go bonkers poking around. So it's a scratching thing and a toy

Their favourite ever toy though is the bunch of feathers on a stick


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 17, 2014)

I was cleaning kitchen windows just now and found fresh paw prints of top of the, greasy, top of a cupboard!  They are definitely not from the previous cats.


----------



## CRI (Feb 17, 2014)

trashpony said:


> CRI could you try one of those cardboard box scratch things - this sort of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what she likes.  She likes to sit on it even when not scratching on it.

Herbie (RIP) had a skyscraper made of these, which he loved.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Feb 17, 2014)

CRI the other half, fucthest8, has been showing me your Guinea pig and cat pictures for weeks now. I've barely posted on here in years but am now also addicted to catching up with your pets exploits and had to just say how much I love looking at your photos :-D

I used to house share with pinkmonkey back when Mr Pig, her very singular Guinea pig, was still with us. We were convinced he was in love with her boyfriend as he'd follow him around the house squeaking after him. Even sitting outside the toilet waiting for him to emerge!

One Christmas we had a big tin of quality street that seemed to be disappearing very quickly. Each of us wondered who the greedy bastard was until one day Mr Pig came waddling across the room, stuck his nose in the tin, carefully selected a chocolate and then disappeared behind the sofa. Where of course we found a whole pile of bright and shiny quality street :-D


----------



## trashpony (Feb 17, 2014)

I think I already told you this CRI but I have to send a friend regular pig photo updates after she saw this thread and fell in love with Griff and Mally


----------



## CRI (Feb 18, 2014)

secretsquirrel said:


> CRI the other half, fucthest8, has been showing me your Guinea pig and cat pictures for weeks now. I've barely posted on here in years but am now also addicted to catching up with your pets exploits and had to just say how much I love looking at your photos :-D
> 
> I used to house share with pinkmonkey back when Mr Pig, her very singular Guinea pig, was still with us. We were convinced he was in love with her boyfriend as he'd follow him around the house squeaking after him. Even sitting outside the toilet waiting for him to emerge!
> 
> One Christmas we had a big tin of quality street that seemed to be disappearing very quickly. Each of us wondered who the greedy bastard was until one day Mr Pig came waddling across the room, stuck his nose in the tin, carefully selected a chocolate and then disappeared behind the sofa. Where of course we found a whole pile of bright and shiny quality street :-D


Ah gee, Griff & Mal are chuffed!  Some piggies can be real magpies like Mr Pig. Mine only do that with dragging veggies into their bedroom (which you later find partly decomposed and gross!)  Know this is the kitteh thread, but seriously, I do think guinea pigs are wasted on the young. Much more fun for grownups!


trashpony said:


> I think I already told you this CRI but I have to send a friend regular pig photo updates after she saw this thread and fell in love with Griff and Mally


Ah bless. Must take some more snaps!  Griff's fur is exceptionally long and I was thinking of plaiting it with some coloured threads, just to see what it looks like, before he has a haircut.  I could lose digits in the process, however!


----------



## trashpony (Feb 18, 2014)

One of my kittens picks up toys with his teeth and runs into a corner with them. I did try to take a photo earlier but as soon I got down with the camera, he dropped the ball and came running over.  Needs moar training obvs! 

CRI - do it, do it!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 18, 2014)

CRI said:


> Yes, that's what she likes.  She likes to sit on it even when not scratching on it.
> 
> Herbie (RIP) had a skyscraper made of these, which he loved.



Where is that from? Want! Sure Harry would be bored of it in 5 minutes though, the only things that ever retain his interest are stolen catnip filled socks.


----------



## Manter (Feb 18, 2014)

Idiot cat has realised I take photos of him sleeping and mock him on the internet. He is not amused.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 18, 2014)

I am living with reprobates. I was eating dinner when one of them swiped the top off my lasagna, dragged it across the room, got cheese sauce all over his back, and the other two swooped straight in to share it  It's not the first bit of overbold foodthievery - he nicked a lamb chop off my plate last week 


Words have been said. Mainly 'aaaaaaaaaarg'.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> I am living with reprobates. I was eating dinner when one of them swiped the top off my lasagna, dragged it across the room, got cheese sauce all over his back, and the other two swooped straight in to share it  It's not the first bit of overbold foodthievery - he nicked a lamb chop off my plate last week
> 
> 
> Words have been said. Mainly 'aaaaaaaaaarg'.



Brilliant. Harry has never been into the stinks level of food thievery, but he's started trying since we've put him on a diet


----------



## trashpony (Feb 18, 2014)

Here are a few shots of my massive 'kittens' (8 months old!)

Trying to pretend the mess is nothing to do with them (actually it probably isn't but they do grab lego and sit in the drawers)







Favoured spot for sitting in (and I managed to get him not to run at me!)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 18, 2014)

Every cat needs a bosom for a pillow...



Edit: why is this picture on its blooming side???


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 19, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> I am living with reprobates. I was eating dinner when one of them swiped the top off my lasagna, dragged it across the room, got cheese sauce all over his back, and the other two swooped straight in to share it  It's not the first bit of overbold foodthievery - he nicked a lamb chop off my plate last week
> 
> 
> Words have been said. Mainly 'aaaaaaaaaarg'.



are your kitties related to garfield?


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 20, 2014)

This thread is just a great big old pile of squeee.   I too can never get a decent pic of our two because a) one of them is black, the other black and white, and b) they never hold a pose while I run to get the phone/camera. 

I really like some dogs, and love ours but it is safe to say, I LOVE all cats.


----------



## CRI (Feb 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Here are a few shots of my massive 'kittens' (8 months old!)
> 
> Trying to pretend the mess is nothing to do with them (actually it probably isn't but they do grab lego and sit in the drawers)
> 
> ...


Whoa, they are getting big!  I can't seem to get a snap of Breeze with "mousie" in her mouth (vermin-stylie) either!  She's got a scratchybox like the one Loki's sitting on btw.  Strangely, doesn't seem to like it as much as her falling-apart one, which is fairly identical!



shakespearegirl said:


> Where is that from? Want! Sure Harry would be bored of it in 5 minutes though, the only things that ever retain his interest are stolen catnip filled socks.


I can't remember where it came from.  I think it was maybe from "I want one of those" or some site like that.  I think I first saw an image of it on Urbanz and thought yeah, gotta have that!


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 20, 2014)

CRI said:


> Also, ZooPlus use Royal Mail which isn't brilliant, but at least if you're not in when they deliver, you can pick it up at the local depot. Most of the others use couriers - some really crap ones.  I only ordered once from PetSupermarket as they used Yodel and I had a fraught 3 days trying to track down my damn parcel



*nnngngngnnggggg

Guess whose parcel is listed on Yodel's website as having been delivered but hasn't? Not here! Not atneighbour's! No card left!

Am I in the Yodel-delivery-vortex?


----------



## CRI (Feb 20, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> *nnngngngnnggggg
> 
> Guess whose parcel is listed on Yodel's website as having been delivered but hasn't? Not here! Not atneighbour's! No card left!
> 
> Am I in the Yodel-delivery-vortex?


Ooooooooh no, sorry mate.  It looks like you might be.  The extra 50p is worth it for the blood pressure alone.  Good luck.


----------



## Manter (Feb 20, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> *nnngngngnnggggg
> 
> Guess whose parcel is listed on Yodel's website as having been delivered but hasn't? Not here! Not atneighbour's! No card left!
> 
> Am I in the Yodel-delivery-vortex?


Oh god, yodel is never a good sign!

We had a good one this week- delivery thing through the door saying they had tried to deliver while we were out so they'd left it with our neighbour at number 11.  Problem is, we're number 11....


----------



## CRI (Feb 21, 2014)

Grrrr.  I wish I could remember the name of the courier but had a brilliant experience with one.  Emailed day before to give an hour time slot and name of the driver. Could literally track his route from the depot and to all the deliveries on a map on line and he turned up dead on time.  If one can do it, why can't the rest?


----------



## CRI (Feb 21, 2014)

Couple snaps of Breeze on "Back Garden Patrol"









And a not very good shot of her about to slap the crap out of her mousie.


----------



## oryx (Feb 21, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> I really like some dogs, and love ours but it is safe to say, I LOVE all cats.



Your post reminded me of a woman I once sat next to in the vets who said: 'I dunno what it is about cats - I just love 'em. I just f***ing LOVE 'em!!!'

(a few days later I heard a friend of a friend say exactly the same thing almost word for word about drugs, but that's probably not one for a nice fluffy thread like this..... )


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2014)

Radar tried to get comfy and settle in for a cuddle pretty much on my face the other morning - unfortunately he slipped and I now have a scratch on my eyelid of all places.

Sonic is due for his annual checkup and vaccinations soon, which involves me using public transport with a pet carrier that is emitting very strange and somewhat indignant wailing noises.  Just trying to work out where West Ham are playing on the 1st, if they have an away match then I'll go to the vet next Saturday, if they're at Boleyn I'll go Friday instead and avoid the traffic.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 22, 2014)

oryx said:


> Your post reminded me of a woman I once sat next to in the vets who said: 'I dunno what it is about cats - I just love 'em. I just f***ing LOVE 'em!!!'
> 
> (a few days later I heard a friend of a friend say exactly the same thing almost word for word about drugs, but that's probably not one for a nice fluffy thread like this..... )



http://imgur.com/r/gif/6xDbH


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 22, 2014)

Epona said:


> Radar tried to get comfy and settle in for a cuddle pretty much on my face the other morning - unfortunately he slipped and I now have a scratch on my eyelid of all places.
> 
> Sonic is due for his annual checkup and vaccinations soon, which involves me using public transport with a pet carrier that is emitting very strange and somewhat indignant wailing noises.  Just trying to work out where West Ham are playing on the 1st, if they have an away match then I'll go to the vet next Saturday, if they're at Boleyn I'll go Friday instead and avoid the traffic.



away at Everton so you should be ok


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> away at Everton so you should be ok



Cool, thanks for that   Saturday it is.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sad update, and my last on this thread: I've just got back from the Cat's Protection having dropped Rambo off 

She was lovely this morning and she laid next to me while I was in bed and I was tickling her belly. That never happens! I put it off as late as I could and even got a taxi there (£££ ) rather than the two buses I would've needed to get as I didn't wanna leave so early and she's been on lots of buses lately and I didn't wanna stress her out any more than necessary.

The people in the homing place were absolutely lovely and they were all fussing over her. There was a young girl who looked to be on work experience or something and she said she wanted to take her home and was cooing over her. She said she sits with new cats all day when they're brought in, just to make them feel less frightened  There were people in the waiting room of the centre who had come to look at cats but they had all been reserved yesterday, so there weren't any to view...until Rambo arrived. They were asking about her within seconds! Everyone was laughing at her being called Rambo and being a fluffy white female  I actually found out her real name the other day as she did have a microchip, despite what the vet had told me earlier...she's called Angel! Quite a contrast with Rambo 

So, she's going to live in pen number 8 which is apparently the luckiest pen. The vet/manager said all cats who go in there get adopted within 2 days. And I can imagine she won't be long in there with the people literally queuing to ask about her. I said she needs a back garden or to be an indoor cat and she said they'd match her up with some good owners. I mentioned I was worried that no one would take her because she's so frightened and shy and she said it doesn't work like that and that people actually prefer the quieter cats. So that's good *fingers crossed*

I'm just about to send some pics in to them as I told them about how unphotogenic she is. And she said she gets that all the time with some cats who look like "princesses" (her words!) until the camera comes out then they turn into grumpy cat  - so she was very appreciative of my offer!

Just thrown away some rope which she liked to play with and her litter tray. House feels empty 

meh


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 23, 2014)

That's really sad, Fez, but it does sound like the CP will see her right and put her in a good home.  You are just going to have to find somewhere to live where you can have a cat because you are plainly a Cat Person.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 23, 2014)

How come you couldn't keep her, Fez909?  It sounds like a lovely homing centre though, hope she finds an equally caring owner soon!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> That's really sad, Fez, but it does sound like the CP will see her right and put her in a good home.  You are just going to have to find somewhere to live where you can have a cat because you are plainly a Cat Person.


Yeah, I am.

I'm just glad she's finally gonna get somewhere to live. I've been calling cat charities for 18 months trying to get her a home. Took a long time but got there in the end


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2014)

(((Fez909 )))


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> How come you couldn't keep her, Fez909?  It sounds like a lovely homing centre though, hope she finds an equally caring owner soon!


Landlord said no. If I was on a rolling contract then I would've just kept her but he wouldn't let me sign one like that and so he'll be coming around soon to sign a new one. I can't risk getting kicked out of here as it took me a long time to find somewhere decent to live while being unemployed (everywhere says no DSS).

Plus it's not suitable for her here. She needs a garden and a catflap.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Landlord said no. If I was on a rolling contract then I would've just kept her but he wouldn't let me sign one like that and so he'll be coming around soon to sign a new one. I can't risk getting kicked out of here as it took me a long time to find somewhere decent to live while being unemployed (everywhere says no DSS).
> 
> Plus it's not suitable for her here. She needs a garden and a catflap.



Ah fair enough. It sucks when that happens doesn't it. 

We've never told our agent / landlord we have a cat (would have had to spend an extra £200 on the deposit otherwise) and have to endure a farcical scenario when the landlord comes round where we hide the cat in our bedroom and turn the radio up loud to drown out her yowling (she hates being shut in a room, likes to know she can escape)


----------



## smmudge (Feb 23, 2014)

aw ((fez)) I'm sure CP will look after her well and she'll find a good home.

My sister and her bf moved into a place which was apparently No Pets Allowed, so it was a bit strange for them to find paw print-shaped stickers on the window and a cat flap in the back door 
The landlord has let them get some fish though.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 23, 2014)

(((Fez909))) 
You did a proper grand job of looking after her. 
It doesn't make the catgap feeling any easier, but i'd bet my bottom dollar she'll get a forever home that fits her within days.

Take care, and I really hope you get somewhere properly cattable someday x

e2a: your landlord and non-rolling contract -  if it's an assured shorthold tenancy, they normally automatically roll afaik - might be worth checking with shelter? That's a whole other thread though..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> e2a: your landlord and non-rolling contract -  if it's an assured shorthold tenancy, they normally automatically roll afaik - might be worth checking with shelter? That's a whole other thread though..



Yes, and the thread is here.

(and  at the way my memory works.  I remembered that I had posted to such a thread, and that I had used the term "bollocks" to describe the concept that you "must" have a new tenancy agreement every 6 months.  unfortunately, it seems I have used the term "bollocks" in 136* different posts on Urban, hence the search took longer than I expected...)

* previous to this one.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> (((Fez909)))
> You did a proper grand job of looking after her.
> It doesn't make the catgap feeling any easier, but i'd bet my bottom dollar she'll get a forever home that fits her within days.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll have a look at that (and dig out my contract to see what it actually says).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2014)

Mr. Kippers is so very sleepy!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2014)

But not sleepy enough to stop 'helping' me!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 23, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But not sleepy enough to stop 'helping' me!


Catrl+alt+del


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 24, 2014)

This was my Tallulah, I met her four and a half years ago after my cat Wilbur died and I needed to find a new companion for Wilbur’s best mate Archie. Luli had been a breeding queen but after 3 litters and 21 offspring she was getting fed up of kittens and so I went to meet her. I thought she was the weirdest looking cat when I first met her but when I walked in she jumped on my lap and held out her chin for scritches and I was smitten. So a fortnight later, after being spayed, she came home with me. When I went to pick her up, I put the cat carrier down on the floor and she just walked into it and sat down. She and Archie had to have a few scraps before Archie realised that she was in charge but they soon became the odd couple.

I met my boyfriend about a week after I got Luli and when he first came to my house he stroked her the wrong way and she gave him a massive scratch just above his eye, she was very good at letting you know when she was cross but never held a grudge and would be headbutting you for scritches two minutes after having been shrieking at you.  Archie, Luli and I moved in with my boyfriend and his cat Higgins two years ago. Higgins was terrified of Luli despite being twice her size. She’d play a game of chess with him and sit in his way so he was trapped wherever he was. Her favourite spot was halfway up the stairs so we’d often have to escort Higgins up and down the stairs

Luli was diagnosed with heart disease – HCM – 2 years ago. But she took her pills and trundled on and at her last checkup this January the vet said she was doing really well and had ten years left in her

Last Friday was a typical day for Luli, she tried to eat my toast, growled at the postman, patrolled the garden for a bit, ate Higgins’ tea and headbutted me for neck scritches before bedtime. But then on Saturday morning she just didn’t wake up. We miss her so much.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2014)

sorry for your loss cribynkle, she's a lovely kitty and sounds like she was a great personality.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 24, 2014)

((( Cribynkle ))) RIP Tallulah


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear about tallulah, cribynkle


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2014)

What a lovely post about a cat full of character. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 24, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> *nnngngngnnggggg
> 
> Guess whose parcel is listed on Yodel's website as having been delivered but hasn't? Not here! Not atneighbour's! No card left!
> 
> Am I in the Yodel-delivery-vortex?


 
Sent email/query to Zooplus on 20th - no response.  I have just sent a second query giving them 24 hours to respond (resisting the temptation to state that any further emails or telephone calls to them will be chargeable).  As my original contract is with Zooplus they are the ones who should be chasing Yodel.  Is that correct?


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 24, 2014)

DP


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 24, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> This was my Tallulah, I met her four and a half years ago after my cat Wilbur died and I needed to find a new companion for Wilbur’s best mate Archie. Luli had been a breeding queen but after 3 litters and 21 offspring she was getting fed up of kittens and so I went to meet her. I thought she was the weirdest looking cat when I first met her but when I walked in she jumped on my lap and held out her chin for scritches and I was smitten. So a fortnight later, after being spayed, she came home with me. When I went to pick her up, I put the cat carrier down on the floor and she just walked into it and sat down. She and Archie had to have a few scraps before Archie realised that she was in charge but they soon became the odd couple.
> 
> I met my boyfriend about a week after I got Luli and when he first came to my house he stroked her the wrong way and she gave him a massive scratch just above his eye, she was very good at letting you know when she was cross but never held a grudge and would be headbutting you for scritches two minutes after having been shrieking at you.  Archie, Luli and I moved in with my boyfriend and his cat Higgins two years ago. Higgins was terrified of Luli despite being twice her size. She’d play a game of chess with him and sit in his way so he was trapped wherever he was. Her favourite spot was halfway up the stairs so we’d often have to escort Higgins up and down the stairs
> 
> ...


 
   Hopefully she won't have known anything.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 24, 2014)

(((Cribynkle )))


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 24, 2014)

Stunning puddys on this thread!! They've put a smile on my face today


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 24, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Here are a few shots of my massive 'kittens' (8 months old!)
> 
> Trying to pretend the mess is nothing to do with them (actually it probably isn't but they do grab lego and sit in the drawers)
> 
> ...



Fab photos ms!


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2014)

Took the noobs outside for the first time this aft. Rocky was hilarious - bouncing around the lawn like a tigger, and then tried to invade next door's hallway  (left my phone inside tho so no pics  )

Angel was unsure at first, but after a bit of eartickle and bellyrub started having an explore, knocked my coffee over, and had a bit of a sunbathe before we came back in


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2014)

How did it come to this? A dogbot, posting about kats...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-26321258

Awww.

Can't help but think Murdoch and Rodric are quite cute.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2014)

(((mittens kittens)))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 24, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> How did it come to this? A dogbot, posting about kats...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-26321258
> 
> ...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2014)

My mate has a white n ginger tom called Max who has extra toes (/thumbs  ). Doesn't seem to bother him much. Nice kitty.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Took the noobs outside for the first time this aft. Rocky was hilarious - bouncing around the lawn like a tigger, and then tried to invade next door's hallway  (left my phone inside tho so no pics  )
> 
> Angel was unsure at first, but after a bit of eartickle and bellyrub started having an explore, knocked my coffee over, and had a bit of a sunbathe before we came back in
> 
> ...


 
How are they responding to being on a lead?  Mine are so keen to go out - sitting by the door when they see put on my jacket - so I am very tempted to try a little walkie.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok, I think. I managed to put it on backwards on Rocky first time round, and he wriggled out of it.. Cue much japes trying to get him back into the harness bit 

They both did a bit of rolling around/biting the lead bit at first, but didn't do any of the 'i am flattening myself against the floor and not moving' thing that one of my old cats used to do.

Pepper was a bit scowly at it when I first took her out; I don't use it with her any more, and she seems to enjoy her time out a lot more without it. Going to get Rocky and Angel used to their surroundings with it for a few weeks and then see how they go...


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Ok, I think. I managed to put it on backwards on Rocky first time round, and he wriggled out of it.. Cue much japes trying to get him back into the harness bit
> 
> They both did a bit of rolling around/biting the lead bit at first, but didn't do any of the 'i am flattening myself against the floor and not moving' thing that one of my old cats used to do.
> 
> Pepper was a bit scowly at it when I first took her out; I don't use it with her any more, and she seems to enjoy her time out a lot more without it. Going to get Rocky and Angel used to their surroundings with it for a few weeks and then see how they go...


 
Did you just take them to your back garden?  How long are he leashes?  I would have to take mine to the grave yard for a lawn.  I would also take them mid-morning, I think, as there is a less of a chance of growly/hungry dogs being around.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yup - well, the front garden (weird layout here - tiny patch at the back, huge walled/hedged in at the front and joined with next door). I don't think i'd be confident taking them past the gate tbh.

I'm crap at guessing measurements - will find a tape measure in a min 

CRI may well have decenter harness/lead recommendations (mine came from a pet shop in the market)


----------



## trashpony (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry Cribynkle - I'm not surprised you miss her - she sounds fab. 

Yesterday I came home in the car and Loki was thrilled to see us and came running up and disappeared under the car before I'd parked. So I ended up getting out, calling him and putting him in the car as it seemed the best way to avoid running him over


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 24, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Have you got any kitties, Puddy_Tat? Hope Im not asking a silly question!


----------



## CRI (Feb 24, 2014)

So sorry Fez909 to hear Rambo/Angel had to move on, but it sounds like Cat's Protection will find her a fab home. Hope you're ok.

Oh Cribynkle , what a lovely but terribly sad story.  I know it sounds hackneyed, but to go in your sleep has to be one of the better ways to go.  Take care now.


----------



## CRI (Feb 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Yup - well, the front garden (weird layout here - tiny patch at the back, huge walled/hedged in at the front and joined with next door). I don't think i'd be confident taking them past the gate tbh.
> 
> I'm crap at guessing measurements - will find a tape measure in a min
> 
> CRI may well have decenter harness/lead recommendations (mine came from a pet shop in the market)



Breeze's jackets come from here.  They're made to measure in a choice of fabrics (or you can supply your own fabric!) http://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 24, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Have you got any kitties, Puddy_Tat? Hope Im not asking a silly question!



sadly, not at the moment.  combination of being a flat dweller, and having had the possibility of moving on the horizon for the last few years.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 24, 2014)

Ours isn't very good at cleaning herelf and has gone in for grooming today. By way of revenge I expect to be picking up an angry feline in a cat shit spattered box.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 24, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> sadly, not at the moment.  combination of being a flat dweller, and having had the possibility of moving on the horizon for the last few years.



 Hopefully there's a lovely kitty waiting for you, somewhere in the future


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 24, 2014)

Cribynkle that is a lovely story of your Luli's life. She sounds like a wonderful cat, so sorry to hear what happened.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 24, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I'm so sorry Cribynkle - I'm not surprised you miss her - she sounds fab.
> 
> Yesterday I came home in the car and Loki was thrilled to see us and came running up and disappeared under the car before I'd parked. So I ended up getting out, calling him and putting him in the car as it seemed the best way to avoid running him over


 
They'll be fighting over who can sit in the front soon!


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2014)

Free-range pepper 

 

 

 

There was a moment where she legged it through the hedge into nextdoor-but-one's garden and I wasn't sure she'd come back 
she did though


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 24, 2014)

CRI said:


> So sorry Fez909 to hear Rambo/Angel had to move on, but it sounds like Cat's Protection will find her a fab home. Hope you're ok.
> 
> Oh Cribynkle , what a lovely but terribly sad story.  I know it sounds hackneyed, but to go in your sleep has to be one of the better ways to go.  Take care now.


 

+1 to both of you from me


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Free-range pepper
> 
> View attachment 49112
> 
> ...


They always do 

I remember when I let my old cat Tux out for the first time. 6 weeks indoors, open the back door and he ran out, jumped on the fence and disappeared into the garden of the house behind mine. I saw him jump over two more fences and thought, "that's it; he's gone".

He came back


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, she was a lovely cat and I was very lucky to have met her. And also lucky with how she went, it was definitely one of the better ways to go. 

And life goes on, Higgins has decided to stick it to the man by being sick on a tax assessment form and Archie has just bombed it back into the house after having been startled by a squirrel


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Higgins has decided to stick it to the man by being sick on a tax assessment form



Are you going to send it back as is and say he's your accountant?


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Are you going to send it back as is and say he's your accountant?



 Definitely!

"What's that you say? What do I declare? Well actually, I declare....THIS!"


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 25, 2014)

zooplus got back to me; their investigations found that the parcel seems lost.....  Yeah, I told you that!
Been offered refund or replacement.  I have asked they confirm they would send by RM if I choose replacement; if I am not in it would not be a major problem as the local collection office is really very close.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 26, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your extremely characterful cat Cribynkle  She sounded lovely and a gorgeous cat from the photo.

And also sorry Fez909 for your also sad kitty loss, albeit for different reasons. I hope Rambo finds a good home very quickly, it sounds promising


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyway, as Trillian is unfortunately being a bit ignored ATM due to circumstance, bless her, I wanted to post something about her in her own right today.

Trillian has now met our baby daughter, and so far has not reacted badly, but has been giving her a wide birth. When we first out our daughter down in the car seat, Trillian had a good sniff, and then ran off the minute baby stirred! So far that has been the pattern, although T is becoming a bit more exploratory. Though yesterday baby cried very loudly for sometime, and T looked like she had chewed a wasp in her displeasure!

A couple of pictures of the bonding process


----------



## colacubes (Feb 26, 2014)

I love that 1st picture


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 26, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I love that 1st picture



kitteh : "Did you keep the receipt?"


----------



## Manter (Feb 26, 2014)

I have discovered why the cat goes loopy every evening, belting up and down the stairs and throwing himself at the back windows- the squirrels have built a dray in the tree by the house and exercise the baby squirrels early in the evening! They are about a foot away but protected by glass...((frustrated idiot cat))


----------



## smmudge (Feb 26, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Anyway, as Trillian is unfortunately being a bit ignored ATM due to circumstance, bless her, I wanted to post something about her in her own right today.
> 
> Trillian has now met our baby daughter, and so far has not reacted badly, but has been giving her a wide birth. When we first out our daughter down in the car seat, Trillian had a good sniff, and then ran off the minute baby stirred! So far that has been the pattern, although T is becoming a bit more exploratory. Though yesterday baby cried very loudly for sometime, and T looked like she had chewed a wasp in her displeasure!
> 
> ...



Omg you made a small person! Many congrats  (sorry I'm a bit late, just caught up on the duff thread...excellent choice of middle name by the way  and the first name is lovely too!)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 26, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Anyway, as Trillian is unfortunately being a bit ignored ATM due to circumstance, bless her, I wanted to post something about her in her own right today.
> 
> Trillian has now met our baby daughter, and so far has not reacted badly, but has been giving her a wide birth. When we first out our daughter down in the car seat, Trillian had a good sniff, and then ran off the minute baby stirred! So far that has been the pattern, although T is becoming a bit more exploratory. Though yesterday baby cried very loudly for sometime, and T looked like she had chewed a wasp in her displeasure!
> 
> ...



And the second picture is kinda

kitteh : OMG - what the heck is this??

(oh, and congratulations.  i'm more used on this thread to congratulating people on adopting new kittehs...)


----------



## CRI (Feb 27, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Anyway, as Trillian is unfortunately being a bit ignored ATM due to circumstance, bless her, I wanted to post something about her in her own right today.
> 
> Trillian has now met our baby daughter, and so far has not reacted badly, but has been giving her a wide birth. When we first out our daughter down in the car seat, Trillian had a good sniff, and then ran off the minute baby stirred! So far that has been the pattern, although T is becoming a bit more exploratory. Though yesterday baby cried very loudly for sometime, and T looked like she had chewed a wasp in her displeasure!
> 
> ...


Ah great shots and whatta cutie.  I was thinking more, "This isn't my usual brand of cat food!" 

Wow, but congrats on the wee one.  I never venture far out of the animal and bandwidth threads, so I'm always behind on the news.  Hope all is going well!


----------



## CRI (Feb 27, 2014)

Pulled out the sofa bed in the spare room (aka Breeze's room) for my dad in law tonight.  Not sure if Breeze is impressed by the change or not.  This was after her walk. 





Flash didn't go off on this one, but made for a rather surreal "Kitty Plays Twister" sort of image.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 27, 2014)

CRI said:


> Pulled out the sofa bed in the spare room (aka Breeze's room) for my dad in law tonight.  Not sure if Breeze is impressed by the change or not.  This was after her walk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I see Breeze on that rug, she looks like she's at a disco!


----------



## mysterygirl (Feb 27, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Anyway, as Trillian is unfortunately being a bit ignored ATM due to circumstance, bless her, I wanted to post something about her in her own right today.
> 
> Trillian has now met our baby daughter, and so far has not reacted badly, but has been giving her a wide birth. When we first out our daughter down in the car seat, Trillian had a good sniff, and then ran off the minute baby stirred! So far that has been the pattern, although T is becoming a bit more exploratory. Though yesterday baby cried very loudly for sometime, and T looked like she had chewed a wasp in her displeasure!
> 
> A couple of pictures of the bonding process


 
Gosh, I disappear from Urban for what seems like a small time and you have a small person!! Many congratulations!    X


----------



## trashpony (Feb 27, 2014)

My washing machine is in a cupboard so the kittens have never seen it in action. As a special treat (and because they're too big now to squeeze behind it) I've left the cupboard door open. They're both sitting in front of it, heads going round and round in time with the wash cycle


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 27, 2014)

Brilliant


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 27, 2014)

trashpony said:


> My washing machine is in a cupboard so the kittens have never seen it in action. As a special treat (and because they're too big now to squeeze behind it) I've left the cupboard door open. They're both sitting in front of it, heads going round and round in time with the wash cycle



needs a video...


----------



## Geri (Feb 27, 2014)

After weeks of trying, I finally managed to get the stray cat Fluffy into a basket. Rang the woman who was supposed to come and get him, and she was out of town! A frantic half an hour of Facebooking later, me and him were in a friend's car and heading for a foster home. Dropped him off with a lady and two little girls, who were very sweet and excited. Had a little cry when I got in


----------



## moose (Feb 27, 2014)

New streaming kittens for your delectation 
http://new.livestream.com/FosterKittenCam/TheGhostbusterKittens


----------



## Manter (Feb 27, 2014)

Idiot cat is living up to his name again. 

We've had a new freezer delivered. He clawed his way up the packaging, but now can't figure out how to get down. 

I'm off to bed


----------



## moose (Feb 27, 2014)

He should utilise the Le Creuset.


----------



## Manter (Feb 27, 2014)

moose said:


> He should utilise the Le Creuset.


I hope he doesn't! If he breaks them I will make him into mittens....


----------



## Epona (Feb 28, 2014)

trashpony said:


> My washing machine is in a cupboard so the kittens have never seen it in action. As a special treat (and because they're too big now to squeeze behind it) I've left the cupboard door open. They're both sitting in front of it, heads going round and round in time with the wash cycle



Please be careful with washing machines and driers as cats love to get into them so always check before pressing the start button.  Once heard something horrible from a friend who was asked to empty the drier as a kid, it was one of her chores, and turns out the cat had been in there when it was switched on and when she pulled out the laundry her pet cat (recently deceased as a result of being shut in the machine) was in there, you don't get that sort of thing out of your brain in a hurry, if ever.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 28, 2014)

Geri said:


> After weeks of trying, I finally managed to get the stray cat Fluffy into a basket. Rang the woman who was supposed to come and get him, and she was out of town! A frantic half an hour of Facebooking later, me and him were in a friend's car and heading for a foster home. Dropped him off with a lady and two little girls, who were very sweet and excited. Had a little cry when I got in



Bless you. I really don't mean that to sound patronising at all, its funny how quickly we get attached and I feel for you. Still, excited little girls eh, you did a good thing


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 28, 2014)

Epona said:


> Please be careful with washing machines and driers as cats love to get into them so always check before pressing the start button.  Once heard something horrible from a friend who was asked to empty the drier as a kid, it was one of her chores, and turns out the cat had been in there when it was switched on and when she pulled out the laundry her pet cat (recently deceased as a result of being shut in the machine) was in there, you don't get that sort of thing out of your brain in a hurry, if ever.



This happened to my brother with his cat quite recently, so yes, please, be careful people.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2014)

Epona said:


> Please be careful with washing machines and driers as cats love to get into them so always check before pressing the start button.  Once heard something horrible from a friend who was asked to empty the drier as a kid, it was one of her chores, and turns out the cat had been in there when it was switched on and when she pulled out the laundry her pet cat (recently deceased as a result of being shut in the machine) was in there, you don't get that sort of thing out of your brain in a hurry, if ever.


How horrible  I'm very, very careful. I always check before I start it and never walk away leaving the door open. Bubbles did jump into the dryer the other day when I was unloading it though so I can see how it can happen


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat is living up to his name again.
> 
> We've had a new freezer delivered. He clawed his way up the packaging, but now can't figure out how to get down.
> 
> I'm off to bed


bet there are some interesting claw marks on the plastic this morning.


----------



## Manter (Feb 28, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> bet there are some interesting claw marks on the plastic this morning.


He materialised next to me about an hour later, gave me a snotty look, and went to sleep on my pillow


----------



## Geri (Feb 28, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Bless you. I really don't mean that to sound patronising at all, its funny how quickly we get attached and I feel for you. Still, excited little girls eh, you did a good thing


 
Yeah, I know. We would like to have kept him, but we couldn't stop him from going out and getting beaten up.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2014)

Geri said:


> Yeah, I know. We would like to have kept him, but we couldn't stop him from going out and getting beaten up.


It sounds like he'll be happy in his new home. I really admire you fosterers - I think I'd be too sad to let them go and end up like the mad cat lady


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 28, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> zooplus got back to me; their investigations found that the parcel seems lost.....  Yeah, I told you that!
> Been offered refund or replacement.  I have asked they confirm they would send by RM if I choose replacement; if I am not in it would not be a major problem as the local collection office is really very close.



No further contact from zooplus.  Have emailed to say 
a) customer should not have to chase for a response; especially when concerns already exist
b) I expect my money to be refunded by 18.00 on Monday
c) I expect to hear from the complaints department.

What arses!


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> No further contact from zooplus.  Have emailed to say
> a) customer should not have to chase for a response; especially when concerns already exist
> b) I expect my money to be refunded by 18.00 on Monday
> c) I expect to hear from the complaints department.
> ...


 I feel bad because I recommended them. I've never had any problems at all so I'm really sorry you are


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 28, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I feel bad because I recommended them. I've never had any problems at all so I'm really sorry you are


Don't; reviews on the internets vary from 'appalling service' to 'never had a problem'.  It's just one of those vagaries of life.  Am pissed off though; if I don't hear from them pdq the email dialogue will be forwarded to the CEO and Sales/Marketing manager. Mwwuaahahahahah!


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> needs a video...


I should have done. They'd stopped by the time I saw this. Will try another time. In the meantime, when you see this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's fairly likely that they're up to no good. Turned out they'd knocked a buttered crust off the table and were nomming it under the table. I think they thought I wouldn't realise


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 28, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I should have done. They'd stopped by the time I saw this. Will try another time. In the meantime, when you see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course they thought that; their heads were hidden, weren't they? Practically invisible. 

Diddie got on top of the kitchen cupboard and knocked the kibble box down.  Far too impressed at his brightness to tell him off for it.

And that evening he sat on my lap, rolled onto his back and let me pet his tummy and all over, while gazing at me adoringly.  Giving cute paws and angled heads.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 28, 2014)

trashpony said:


> it's fairly likely that they're up to no good.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 28, 2014)

Trillian had her repeat urine sample this morning. Was good as gold, apparently. Here's hoping that she's recovered and we can take her off the horrid food that she repeatedly refuses to eat. Though was very pleased to hear that her weight has remained stable, so perhaps she's just been eating much more of the dry food than the wet. Either that or she's found a neighbour's cat's food and the special diet is for nothing.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm doing a minecraft party for Elliot. As I haven't had much work on this week, I've got loads of ideas off the internet and have gone a bit overboard. Must. Stop. Buying. Things.


----------



## Geri (Feb 28, 2014)

trashpony said:


> It sounds like he'll be happy in his new home. I really admire you fosterers - I think I'd be too sad to let them go and end up like the mad cat lady


 
I wasn't fostering him, we were just feeding him and letting him sleep in our house. I've thought about fostering but I don't think I could do it, for the reasons you give. I've been really upset since he went, even though I know I was doing it for the best.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 1, 2014)

Tilly, sitting on Mrs Llama's shoulder, spots some pigeons in the garden.
She does a strange little chattering thing before going to investigate.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat is living up to his name again.
> 
> We've had a new freezer delivered. He clawed his way up the packaging, but now can't figure out how to get down.
> 
> I'm off to bed



Ours never does owt like that, although I was surprised he caught a mouse according to our neighbour!

He has a really loud voice and is very shouty and definitely talks/ argues with you.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 1, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Tilly, sitting on Mrs Llama's shoulder, spots some pigeons in the garden.
> She does a strange little chattering thing before going to investigate.




The chattering thing can be translated thus:

'I see pigeons. Pigeons are birds. Birds are succulent, feathery portions of airborne meaty goodness. Their meat is tasty. Their bones are toothpicks. Their feathers provide added fibre to my diet. Conclusion? THEY MUST DIE...'

By the way, can anybody explain to me exactly why, when I went to wash my hands after using the loo and reached for the tap, I found a black furry person nesting in the sink giving me a look that said: 

'Don't even _think_ about it...'


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

Fluffy has been renamed Vinnie, and has escaped from his foster home! So now he is having to fend for himself in an area miles away that he doesn't know. I don't know if that is better or worse than being in an area he knows but keeps getting beaten up in 

At least here he could come in for food and rest.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 1, 2014)

Geri said:


> Fluffy has been renamed Vinnie, and has escaped from his foster home! So now he is having to fend for himself in an area miles away that he doesn't know. I don't know if that is better or worse than being in an area he knows but keeps getting beaten up in
> 
> At least here he could come in for food and rest.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 1, 2014)

Geri said:


> Fluffy has been renamed Vinnie, and has escaped from his foster home! So now he is having to fend for himself in an area miles away that he doesn't know. I don't know if that is better or worse than being in an area he knows but keeps getting beaten up in
> 
> At least here he could come in for food and rest.



Fluffy/Vinnie might possibly turn up back at yours. When we took Midnight in to be checked for a chip before we moved the vet found one and so we had to leave her at the vet's to be returned to her original people. Ten rather depressing days later, including a phone call from the vet to tell us how delighted her people were, I'm sat on the sofa working when I hear a familiar voice outside the front door. Her Majesty demanded the door be opened, called me all the bastards under the sun for having been taken away from us, gave me that especially boggy look that only an angry cat can deliver and then trooped into the kitchen, sat by the spot where her dish used to be and promptly demanded to be fed.

I fed her, called the vet, the vet called her original people and passed our number on to them and they called neither the vet nor us to bother seeing if she'd turned up. Hence, we now have a permanent feline overlord in the form of the mighty Midnight.

And she's still asleep in the bathroom sink for some reason.


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

How far away was that though? It's almost 7 miles from here to his foster place.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 1, 2014)

Geri said:


> How far away was that though? It's almost 7 miles from here to his foster place.



We don't know where she returned from, but cats do have a proven homing instinct and 7 miles isn't too far away. I'm not saying mog will come back, but it's certainly a possibility.


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

Lots of big roads between here and there though   I just hope he goes back to the foster home when he gets hungry. I feel a bit cross about it, but he broke down their cat flap to get out, and he has done that here before. I did tell them he needed somewhere secure, but I should have been clearer about how desperate he might get.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 1, 2014)

It's sat on the end of the bookshelf.

It's looking at me.


----------



## Manter (Mar 1, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Ours never does owt like that, although I was surprised he caught a mouse according to our neighbour!
> 
> He has a really loud voice and is very shouty and definitely talks/ argues with you.


If ours caught anything he'd die of shock. As would I!


----------



## Manter (Mar 1, 2014)

He may go back Geri. Fingers crossed


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2014)

Sonic (little blue cat) had his annual checkup yesterday.  He's put on half a kilo in the last year!!!  He's not overweight though, he has always been extremely skinny (verging on underweight), just a bit less so now than he was.  It's all muscle.
Made a right fuss in the carrier, and holding him on the examination table was like trying to hold a sack of snakes.
Got home and he was really clingy and in need of comforting for the rest of the day, I couldn't get him off me, he spent a lot of the afternoon and evening gripping onto my lap with his head shoved under my arm.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 2, 2014)

Geri said:


> Fluffy has been renamed Vinnie, and has escaped from his foster home! So now he is having to fend for himself in an area miles away that he doesn't know. I don't know if that is better or worse than being in an area he knows but keeps getting beaten up in
> 
> At least here he could come in for food and rest.


Is it too much to hope he will be knocking on your door within the next few days?

ETA Had posted before reading rest of thread; I see other people had the same thought.


----------



## Geri (Mar 2, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Is it too much to hope he will be knocking on your door within the next few days?


 
I would be amazed if he did. He'd have to travel 7 miles across several major roads and a motorway to get back. We really needed to get him away from this area, as he was in a shocking state due to getting beaten up all the time. We would have happily kept him otherwise.

The rescue woman took him to the vets and he was put on antibiotics to help him heal, so he really needs to get back to them.

This is the state he was in, which is why I am worried


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh poor Vinnie  I hope he get's found soon


----------



## trashpony (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh bless you Vinnie  

Do you have loads of aggressive toms round your way? Is there nothing that can be done other than keep him indoors?


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2014)

Hope Vinnie turns up soon, poor lad he looks like he came off worst bless him, hope he is found and safe soon.


----------



## Geri (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't think he will turn up, he was only at the foster home for two days which I don't think is long enough to get his bearings.	  My cats don't get beaten up around here, but then I doubt they sneak into other cat's houses looking for food. I just hope some nice kind people take pity on him like we did.


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 3, 2014)

Massive photo of Archie posing for my massive new phone


----------



## Mation (Mar 4, 2014)

Aha! I came upstairs to find the cats sitting together and playing nicely instead of squabbling 
 
 

and even got Dylan to sit still for a pic on his own after Bobby had stalked off, pretending they don't sit about and cuddle all the time we're not watching


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 4, 2014)

visiting these two balls of fluff in a couple of weeks - can't wait to get in some serious strokage!


----------



## CRI (Mar 4, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> visiting these two balls of fluff in a couple of weeks - can't wait to get in some serious strokage!


LOVE fluffy cats!


----------



## CRI (Mar 4, 2014)

Breeze exploring the garden this afternoon.

  
Was away for a long weekend, so Breeze was quite cuddly last night (which was nice,) but today, she was still being more demanding than usual (e.g. tapping me on the shoulder, bringing toys over, trilling and chatting) and got rather annoyed the two times I had to go out.  Worried I'm creating a cling monster now!


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2014)

CRI said:


> Was away for a long weekend, so Breeze was quite cuddly last night (which was nice,) but today, she was still being more demanding than usual (e.g. tapping me on the shoulder, bringing toys over, trilling and chatting) and got rather annoyed the two times I had to go out.  Worried I'm creating a cling monster now!



If it's anything like the situation here, you don't get grumpy cat when you've been out/away, you get super-attached velcro cat who cannot bear it if you leave his/her side for more than 5 seconds.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 5, 2014)

Epona said:


> If it's anything like the situation here, you don't get grumpy cat when you've been out/away, you get super-attached velcro cat who cannot bear it if you leave his/her side for more than 5 seconds.



I tended to get the "hmph, we're ignoring you" for anything up to an hour followed by a lap full of purring kittehs (i only lived with two, but the two of them was something of a lap full)


----------



## trashpony (Mar 7, 2014)

Still cuddling up together and snoring gently 
They'll be 9 months on Monday


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 8, 2014)

sweet, sweet rubbings...


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 8, 2014)

The dreaded Taxcat has expanded her purrview over human affairs.

No longer satisfied with nesting anywhere and everywhere she wants, when she wants and ruthlessly inflicting her Luxury Tax on anything and everything edible that she decides she might like, Her Majesty has now taken to appropriating our visitors for her purrsonal usage. We had two nice people pop round this afternoon. Both met Midnight and both were immediately conscripted into her rapidly growing collection of human slaves. Once more her glossy, strokable fur, big green eyes and kittenish charm have enabled her to start collecting people as well as food, nesting spots and pootling around and about, mercilessly crushing dissent beneath her mighty paws. 

She is here. She has the taxation policies of King John I in moggy form.

Will we never be set free..?


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2014)

Took Geri to vets today, she is going back on medication for her bowel condition my last vet took her off. It's basically Last Chance Saloon.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 9, 2014)

I think I can say that spring has finally arrived - Its a nice sunny morning and the black and white cat has gone into full-on outdoor mode over just two days.

She has spent all of thirty minutes inside in the last 24 hours and is using her outdoor bed in the greenhouse again!


----------



## Mation (Mar 9, 2014)

Geri said:


> Took Geri to vets today, she is going back on medication for her bowel condition my last vet took her off. It's basically Last Chance Saloon.


Fingers crossed, then x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2014)

Geri said:


> Took Geri to vets today, she is going back on medication for her bowel condition my last vet took her off. It's basically Last Chance Saloon.





hope all goes well


----------



## Geri (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks. She's just about 17, so we know she isn't going to be around for that much longer.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 9, 2014)

Geri said:


> I would be amazed if he did. He'd have to travel 7 miles across several major roads and a motorway to get back. We really needed to get him away from this area, as he was in a shocking state due to getting beaten up all the time. We would have happily kept him otherwise.
> 
> The rescue woman took him to the vets and he was put on antibiotics to help him heal, so he really needs to get back to them.
> 
> This is the state he was in, which is why I am worried



Hang-on, isn't the case that all the cuts and scratches being around the face is taken as a sign of him being the aggressor/dominant/won't back down cat?

He's probably gone missing cos he's the Alpha-Cat wanting his hard-won territory back!


----------



## Geri (Mar 9, 2014)

pogofish said:


> Hang-on, isn't the case that all the cuts and scratches being around the face is taken as a sign of him being the aggressor/dominant/won't back down cat?
> 
> He's probably gone missing cos he's the Alpha-Cat wanting his hard-won territory back!


 
No, he's not aggressive at all - he was very deferential to my two cats. Geri would push him out of the way to get food, and she's a 1/3 of his size. 

Anyway there has been no sign of him at all, either over there or back here.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 9, 2014)

Hopefully it won't be much longer till he shows.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2014)

at missing kitteh

and size is not that important when it comes to cattitude.

the two mega-mogs i used to live with often got chased around (our) garden by one local black cat who was about half the size of either of them.  one time, the catch on the cat flap (in theory only allowing magnet-tag fitted kittehs in) got jammed, and little black cat got in and started eating their dinner.  they came and meowed at me to go and put him out...

and where i live now, the local chief cat until a year or two back (when she died aged 19) was mistaken for a kitten by people who didn't know her.  she didn't stand any nonsense from visiting cats, and while she wasn't overtly aggressive with dogs (we have a public path at the end of our garden) she would firmly escort them off the premises...


----------



## oryx (Mar 10, 2014)

I hope he comes back. Missing cats are a whole world of .


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 10, 2014)

Leyla sunbathing.


----------



## Geri (Mar 10, 2014)

Geri is refusing all food, and I can't get her to take the tablets she is supposed to have which will help her appetite and stop her having the runs.

The vet said if these tablets don't work, then putting her to sleep might be the kindest thing to do, as her quality of life is being affected, so I really need her to take them.

She's lying on the sofa looking really tired and sad.


----------



## Quartz (Mar 10, 2014)

((Geri))


----------



## trashpony (Mar 10, 2014)

(((Geri)))


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 10, 2014)

((Geri)) I expect you've tried everything possible and I wouldn't want to teach my granny to suck eggs but I'm a cat pilling expert so let me know if you want any top tips.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 10, 2014)

((Geri and Geri))


----------



## CRI (Mar 10, 2014)

Geri said:


> Geri is refusing all food, and I can't get her to take the tablets she is supposed to have which will help her appetite and stop her having the runs.
> 
> The vet said if these tablets don't work, then putting her to sleep might be the kindest thing to do, as her quality of life is being affected, so I really need her to take them.
> 
> She's lying on the sofa looking really tired and sad.


So, So, So, sorry to hear this


----------



## toggle (Mar 10, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> The dreaded Taxcat has expanded her purrview over human affairs.
> 
> No longer satisfied with nesting anywhere and everywhere she wants, when she wants and ruthlessly inflicting her Luxury Tax on anything and everything edible that she decides she might like, Her Majesty has now taken to appropriating our visitors for her purrsonal usage. We had two nice people pop round this afternoon. Both met Midnight and both were immediately conscripted into her rapidly growing collection of human slaves. Once more her glossy, strokable fur, big green eyes and kittenish charm have enabled her to start collecting people as well as food, nesting spots and pootling around and about, mercilessly crushing dissent beneath her mighty paws.
> 
> ...



More to the point, she is obviously a completely different cat to the scared little thing that finally demanded into our place one cold night out of sheer desperation. She let our friend stroke her on first meeting and go as far as stroking the fur back on her cheeks to look at her head shape.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 10, 2014)

Dylan the tom has not turned up for a couple of days now and has us worried. I know it's spring and he may have scented an in heat female cat and be yowling outside her gaff until he gets to do the deed but we are still worrying. I think we will have to get used to increasing disappearing acts by this one. The roads are really quiet where we are so I doubt he has got hit by a car. Hopefully he will be waiting for me when I get in tonight.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2014)

at poorly geri and missing dylan


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yep, ditto, good luck Geri


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 10, 2014)

toggle said:


> More to the point, she is obviously a completely different cat to the scared little thing that finally demanded into our place one cold night out of sheer desperation. She let our friend stroke her on first meeting and go as far as stroking the fur back on her cheeks to look at her head shape.



I put this down to my determined commitment to a rigid policy of letting her know exactly where she stands in the domestic hierarchy. Never let it be said that Midnight ever has to question exactly whose house she's in and exactly who's in charge and rules without question.


----------



## Geri (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone. She seems a little better now and has eaten some salmon. Hopefully the tablets are starting to take effect.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## CRI (Mar 10, 2014)

Breeze had a "friend" come to visit this afternoon.  Other snaps from afternoon garden patrol.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 10, 2014)

Geri said:


> Thanks everyone. She seems a little better now and has eaten some salmon. Hopefully the tablets are starting to take effect.


I hope she makes a recovery


----------



## izz (Mar 10, 2014)

Geri said:


> Geri is refusing all food, and I can't get her to take the tablets she is supposed to have which will help her appetite and stop her having the runs.
> .



can I ask what you've tried to put them in ? Substantial Robert is taking his meds crushed up in lik-e-lix at the moment, but we've also used the water from tuna in spring water, catmilk, little tuna, little bits of hamburger, that kind of thing.


----------



## Geri (Mar 10, 2014)

izz said:


> can I ask what you've tried to put them in ? Substantial Robert is taking his meds crushed up in lik-e-lix at the moment, but we've also used the water from tuna in spring water, catmilk, little tuna, little bits of hamburger, that kind of thing.


 
Usually in her normal food, or poked into those stick treats.


----------



## izz (Mar 10, 2014)

Geri said:


> Usually in her normal food, or poked into those stick treats.


are the meds crushable ? or do they come in capsule form you can put into something new and possibly interesting ?

http://www.webboxpetfood.com/Products/Cat-Food/Treats/Lick-e-Lix


----------



## Geri (Mar 10, 2014)

izz said:


> are the meds crushable ? or do they come in capsule form you can put into something new and possibly interesting ?
> 
> http://www.webboxpetfood.com/Products/Cat-Food/Treats/Lick-e-Lix


 
I don't know, I never thought about crushing them before. I bought those before, but I can't remember if she liked them. Something to think about, although we had success in the end today.


----------



## izz (Mar 10, 2014)

Geri said:


> I don't know, I never thought about crushing them before. I bought those before, but I can't remember if she liked them. Something to think about, although we had success in the end today.


great - hope it continues


----------



## Supine (Mar 10, 2014)

All the cats in my street have disappeared!


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 11, 2014)

Supine said:


> All the cats in my street have disappeared!


More info needed please


----------



## Geri (Mar 11, 2014)

Geri update - eating fine, tablets taken today. Feeling a bit more positive.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2014)

Geri said:


> Geri update - eating fine, tablets taken today. Feeling a bit more positive.





don't panic if kitty has the occasional not-so-good day

hope the improvement continues


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 11, 2014)

CRI - fantastic pics of breeze (as ever I'm lost in the swirling earhair!) but my very favourite is the first one, because neighbour cat "friend"'s expression is priceless. "Jesus Christ IT'S A LION!!!"


----------



## TopCat (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope Dylan is enjoying himself looking for a female cat.

We miss him, well the older cat bobby doesn't, he is very happy, bad Bobby!

I may put a collar on Dylan when he comes back home.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 11, 2014)

you were warned, TC, you were warned...
(trying desperately not to revive the whole 'should toms neutered or left to "live naturally" dispute...)


----------



## TopCat (Mar 11, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> you were warned, TC, you were warned...
> (trying desperately not to revive the whole 'should toms neutered or left to "live naturally" dispute...)



Yeah I know.  I think given he is now 8 months old and this is his first spring he has got frisky and wanted to find a female queen to mate with. It was much warmer on Saturday when he was last seen and this is often a trigger it seems for tom cat lust. 

If he found a female queen in heat he will probably hang around until he shags her or gets run off by a bigger tom. 

I am putting some notices up tonight just so people check their sheds and garages.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 11, 2014)

CRI said:


> Breeze had a "friend" come to visit this afternoon.  Other snaps from afternoon garden patrol.


 

A gentleman caller!!!


Prince Shafi was observed chasing his tail!  *melts


----------



## Geri (Mar 11, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I hope Dylan is enjoying himself looking for a female cat.
> 
> We miss him, well the older cat bobby doesn't, he is very happy, bad Bobby!
> 
> I may put a collar on Dylan when he comes back home.


 
Collars come off pretty easily and if you do put one on, make sure it's a safety collar as the others can get caught and strangle them. Is he chipped?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 11, 2014)

Geri said:


> Collars come off pretty easily and if you do put one on, make sure it's a safety collar as the others can get caught and strangle them. Is he chipped?



Yes he is chipped and registered. I will report him as lost to the national microchip site in the morning.


----------



## toggle (Mar 11, 2014)

madamme has fleas. Confirmed this with a nit comb yesterday and gave her back a good going over to see if there were many. she's not completely crawling, but I got a dozen or so off her. that isn't the good news though. the good news is that she was clearly less than impressed with being combed, but she still just sat there for me to do it. loads of agitated noises, but even when i shifted one of her legs so I could get a clear run down the fur on her shoulder, she just sat there for me. 

and she let me hold her with one arm while I sprayed her this morning. a bit of wriggling but no actual struggle and certainly no attack other than the death stare and a lot of disgruntled miowing. the level of trust we've built with her is absolutely awesome. and it looks like messing her about with treating the little bastards eating her isn't damaging that at all.


----------



## CRI (Mar 11, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> CRI - fantastic pics of breeze (as ever I'm lost in the swirling earhair!) but my very favourite is the first one, because neighbour cat "friend"'s expression is priceless. "Jesus Christ IT'S A LION!!!"





Schmetterling said:


> A gentleman caller!!!
> 
> Prince Shafi was observed chasing his tail!  *melts



They did just sit staring at each other for ages.  This one's quite  friendly little cat and she doesn't seem to mind him/her too much.  She has scared the shit out of most of the neighbourhood cats though mind!


----------



## CRI (Mar 11, 2014)

toggle said:


> madamme has fleas. Confirmed this with a nit comb yesterday and gave her back a good going over to see if there were many. she's not completely crawling, but I got a dozen or so off her. that isn't the good news though. the good news is that she was clearly less than impressed with being combed, but she still just sat there for me to do it. loads of agitated noises, but even when i shifted one of her legs so I could get a clear run down the fur on her shoulder, she just sat there for me.
> 
> and she let me hold her with one arm while I sprayed her this morning. a bit of wriggling but no actual struggle and certainly no attack other than the death stare and a lot of disgruntled miowing. the level of trust we've built with her is absolutely awesome. and it looks like messing her about with treating the little bastards eating her isn't damaging that at all.


Fleas, oh groan.  Are they just on the kit or in the house as well.  When Herbie got them (well, they were actually already in the house from the previous resident's cat, lying dormant,) it was a massive pain in the arse boil washing and spraying everything to get rid of them.  Touch wood though, so far, haven't come back.


----------



## toggle (Mar 12, 2014)

in the carpets.

i've had to fleaspray my ankles


----------



## Epona (Mar 12, 2014)

toggle said:


> in the carpets.
> 
> i've had to fleaspray my ankles



Oh god, horrible 
My lot had fleas over new year 2013, my ankles were bitten to absolute shreds.  I don't flea-treat religiously as they are indoor only but the buggers still got brought in and flourished, a couple of treatments with Advocate spot-on  (and some spray that I got from the vet around the edges of the carpets where they like to hide) sorted it out but fuck it was unpleasant.

Bear in mind that fleas carry cat tapeworm, so if you're not using an all in one flea/worming job the cat will need a worming treatment afterwards.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 12, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Yes he is chipped and registered. I will report him as lost to the national microchip site in the morning.



I did the above, plus emailed all the vets nearby. Put up posters last night. Fingers crossed.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 12, 2014)

I was awoken again this morning at 4.30 by Behemoth attacking my feet 

She's not a bitey or scratchy cat otherwise, but clearly feet are evil and must be killed.


----------



## toggle (Mar 12, 2014)

Epona said:


> Oh god, horrible
> My lot had fleas over new year 2013, my ankles were bitten to absolute shreds.  I don't flea-treat religiously as they are indoor only but the buggers still got brought in and flourished, a couple of treatments with Advocate spot-on  (and some spray that I got from the vet around the edges of the carpets where they like to hide) sorted it out but fuck it was unpleasant.
> 
> Bear in mind that fleas carry cat tapeworm, so if you're not using an all in one flea/worming job the cat will need a worming treatment afterwards.



I'm going to worm her in a few days. Despite the cooperation I described above, that I'm still amazed at btw, I'm not doing anyhting not related to flea treatment to her for a few days. she's been mauled quite enough


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 12, 2014)

Loving a belly rub!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 13, 2014)

I was woken from my nap earlier my the cat with the fluffy tail trying to remove the leaf which had stuck to his shitty fur by dragging his arse across the carpet  

I ended up dipping the whole of his back end in the sink and rinsing it all off and then putting him outside. I suspect I may not see him again for some time


----------



## Shirl (Mar 13, 2014)

Vincent is knackered tonight


----------



## Manter (Mar 13, 2014)

Aaaaah, this thread always makes me feel better. 

I have a question. Applaws wet food has gone up in price and someone has suggested Encore. Is it any good?


----------



## Manter (Mar 13, 2014)

And here's my stupid, stupid boy not yet asleep in a cardboard box on top of the new freezer.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 13, 2014)

No advice on food from me, I have never heard of either of those. It's cheap whiskers here.


----------



## Manter (Mar 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> No advice on food from me, I have never heard of either of those. It's cheap whiskers here.


My ridiculous creature has to have a special dry food then complimentary wet food without fillers in it, or he gets the shits. And following an unhappy cat around with kitchen roll to try and get the runny poo off his fluffy white bum is not funny. Though possibly funny to watch, especially when you're trying to do it 9 months pregnant 
It's a good job he's pretty. He's a pointless cat in most other ways


----------



## trashpony (Mar 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Aaaaah, this thread always makes me feel better.
> 
> I have a question. Applaws wet food has gone up in price and someone has suggested Encore. Is it any good?


Why, because your cat's tail's not covered in shit? 

I am going to ban them from the bedroom again. I just hate shitty arses near my face, especially when I'm asleep. Kid shit is bad enough. Cat shit is worse


----------



## Manter (Mar 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Why, because your cat's tail's not covered in shit?
> 
> I am going to ban them from the bedroom again. I just hate shitty arses near my face, especially when I'm asleep. Kid shit is bad enough. Cat shit is worse


No, the pictures make me happy!
Yes


----------



## trashpony (Mar 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> No, the pictures make me happy!
> Yes


Schadenfreude is an ugly thing


----------



## Manter (Mar 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Schadenfreude is an ugly thing


I am a bad person


----------



## trashpony (Mar 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> I am a bad person


Yes you are. Go and wash tomatoes out of babygros and atone for your sins


----------



## Manter (Mar 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Yes you are. Go and wash tomatoes out of babygros and atone for your sins


<<sob>>


----------



## CRI (Mar 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Aaaaah, this thread always makes me feel better.
> 
> I have a question. Applaws wet food has gone up in price and someone has suggested Encore. Is it any good?


I'm pretty sure Applaws and Encore are exactly the same, just different packaging (and even the name is similar in a silly joke kinda way.)  If you look at the ingredients, even the address, it's the same.

Encore seems to have gone up in price but was always a bit cheaper than Applaws for some reason.  The tins and pouches are complimentary though, not complete (although the square pate stylie ones are.)  

Just before Christmas, I couldn't find the Encore dry anywhere, so ordered some Thrive Complete dry online, which is 90% chicken, no cereals or other crap, and Breeze adores the stuff.  She will hoover up the tins of Thrive Complete, but at a quid a pop, she doesn't get to many of those.  Natures menu beef (another high meat, no rubbish wet food) seems to be her absolute favourite though.  She loves Natures Menu treats as well - they're like 95% meat.  Actually, I tend to get the dog ones rather than the cat ones and cut them up as they're better value (same stuff I think.)

I'm thinking of trying one called Nutrivet that's on Zoo Plus.  Another high meat, no cereal dry one.  She's not overly fussy, so it's just a case of finding something cheap as possible but without crap in it.

Speaking of which, commiserations to all those with runny butt cats.  Actually, I've found that feeding food without alot of fillers means less frequent, less stinky crap, but Jaysus, not only does Breeze gobble food like a dog, she does craps the size of a Labrador's - thankfully only once a day, maybe every other day.


----------



## Manter (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks CRI exactly the advice I wanted. Some if the what food should I feed my cat websites are a bit conspira-looney. Or recommend I make my own cat food. Um. Maybe in another lifetime


----------



## CRI (Mar 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Thanks CRI exactly the advice I wanted. Some if the what food should I feed my cat websites are a bit conspira-looney. Or recommend I make my own cat food. Um. Maybe in another lifetime


I know!  Natures Menu does "raw food" frozen in blocks, neither of us are meat eaters and the thought of a freezer full of dead stuff doesn't fill me with joy, let alone grinding up fresh dead chicks for her, or some such.  She'll do find with a pile of high meat, cereal free gloop.  Actually, Natures menu is about 50 or 60p a pouch, so not as eyewatering as Applaws or that Lily's Kitchen stuff (which Breeze actually hated - but she loves the treats, a gift from a visitor a few weeks ago.)

B & M stores are pretty good for highish meat content food like Feline Fayre and Hi Life, although they do have some fillers and crap in them, but not as bad as the Whiskas and Felix type ones.  Sometimes they're like 20 or 30p a tin.  I give her one of those, then one of the better ones, etc.  I suppose if your kitty has to have really fancy grub, even those "middling" ones won't be any good to you.

Apart from that one time she was car sick (kind of an exception I think!), Breeze has never puked, but Herbie (RIP) did that like every other day.  He was a really fussy eater and would rarely eat the same thing two days running, so as a result, ended up eating some good stuff but mostly any old thing.  I don't know if he just had a dodgy digestive system or whether it was the crap food.  He did have some dry food that was supposed to stop hairballs and he was sick less, but then he turned up his nose at that after a while.  Let's just say he had "food issues." 

Personal opinion, cat puke is worse than cat turds.


----------



## Manter (Mar 13, 2014)

Middling stuff is fine.... Funnily enough, idiot cat hates Lily's kitchen too. And currently won't eat oily fish


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 13, 2014)

Last photo I promise!

Enjoying big hugs...


----------



## CRI (Mar 13, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Last photo I promise!
> 
> Enjoying big hugs...


Aw, luverly!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 13, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Last photo I promise!



as far as i know, there is no limit to the number of kitty photos that it is permissible to upload to urban...


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 13, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> as far as i know, there is no limit to the number of kitty photos that it is permissible to upload to urban...


Don't encourage me!

i have many more


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 13, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Don't encourage me!
> 
> i have many more



since your likes per post average is somewhere less than 0.1, I suggest posting lots of kitty pictures to improve it.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 13, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> since your likes per post average is somewhere less than 0.1, I suggest posting lots of kitty pictures to improve it.


you can't be unpopular with kitteh pics 

since i have a personality that likes to please....
oh oh maybe another one....

loving human:






eta: bloody hell Puddy_Tat that's a lot of likes! i feel so inferior!


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Last photo I promise!
> 
> Enjoying big hugs...



Awww that's such a cute photo   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CRI (Mar 16, 2014)

Breeze - not actually barking at the neighbour's dog but snacking on cobwebs from the fence. Bit windswept today.


----------



## mysterygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> Thanks CRI exactly the advice I wanted. Some if the what food should I feed my cat websites are a bit conspira-looney. Or recommend I make my own cat food. Um. Maybe in another lifetime


 
My extremely fussy last resecue cat wasn't a big fan of cat food, and Im not a big fan of crap cat food so we had quite a battle.  Trial and error lead to a compromise of a mixture of Encore, Nature's Menu, Applaws and Iams biscuits, frozen tesco coley portions and some  chicken from my plate when i had chicken.  He'd also occassionally eat Sheba, the steamed gently one (can't remember it's proper name).

I did look into 'make your own cat food' but decided against it in the end, lack of time as much as anything, and I also came to the same conclusion as you did about the 'what i should feed my cat' websites, some of those people are downright insane! :blink:


----------



## Epona (Mar 19, 2014)

mysterygirl said:


> My extremely fussy last resecue cat wasn't a big fan of cat food, and Im not a big fan of crap cat food so we had quite a battle.  Trial and error lead to a compromise of a mixture of Encore, Nature's Menu, Applaws and Iams biscuits, frozen tesco coley portions and some  chicken from my plate when i had chicken.  He'd also occassionally eat Sheba, the steamed gently one (can't remember it's proper name).
> 
> I did look into 'make your own cat food' but decided against it in the end, lack of time as much as anything, and I also came to the same conclusion as you did about the 'what i should feed my cat' websites, some of those people are downright insane! :blink:



Good post.  It's always worth considering what you are feeding and trying to avoid too much wheat or soya filler in some cheap foods (and of the ones you list, the ones I am familiar with are good), but there is no need to go nuts about it.  I feed mine mostly Bozita wet with a bit of Royal Canin dry to top them up if they need a bit extra (one of mine used to have some sort of food anxiety and would gorge himself when we first got him, he was overweight at that point, but he has long since lost weight to a normal skinny Oriental build and settled down and they are all now good about regulating their own intake of food) and whenever they see the vet they are complimented on their good weight, condition, and coat.


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> Breeze - not actually barking at the neighbour's dog but snacking on cobwebs from the fence. Bit windswept today.


There you go Manter something to consider, is Idiot Cat getting his RDA of cobwebs? 

I don't let the cats in the bedroom at night, Archie gets too excited and spends the night shrieking, padding around and kneading me before falling asleep on my head. So they get left in the living room with water and a litter tray overnight otherwise they bang at the bedroom door for hours on end. The living room which has a shaggy cream rug in it. A shaggy cream rug which I've just been trying to scrub cat puke out of. Lovely


----------



## Epona (Mar 19, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> There you go Manter something to consider, is Idiot Cat getting his RDA of cobwebs?
> 
> I don't let the cats in the bedroom at night, Archie gets too excited and spends the night shrieking, padding around and kneading me before falling asleep on my head. So they get left in the living room with water and a litter tray overnight otherwise they bang at the bedroom door for hours on end. The living room which has a shaggy cream rug in it. A shaggy cream rug which I've just been trying to scrub cat puke out of. Lovely



Radar spends the night in the bedroom as that is the only time he gets cuddly, the other 2 are shut in the sitting room.  If I let all 3 in the bedroom at night all hell breaks loose and we'd never get any sleep.  The Ori boys are perfectly happy in the sitting room at night and Radar gets his cuddles in the bedroom.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 19, 2014)

Saying hello! (still being friendly despite the teeth, i promise)


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 19, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> visiting these two balls of fluff in a couple of weeks - can't wait to get in some serious strokage!



RIP Bonnie, the cat on the right, who I have just found out from my friend was hit by a car the other day


----------



## Manter (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh, how sad


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 19, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Saying hello! (still being friendly despite the teeth, i promise)





i'll take your word for it.

friendly as in "you WILL provide me with some quality pettings - now" ?



fakeplasticgirl said:


> RIP Bonnie, the cat on the right, who I have just found out from my friend was hit by a car the other day


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 19, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'll take your word for it.
> 
> friendly as in "you WILL provide me with some quality pettings - now" ?



Exactly - she's very demanding of attention!





>



I know, she was only 6 months old  at least they think she went painlessly


----------



## Manter (Mar 19, 2014)

In bed next to me right now. No idea where the Northerner gets to sleep.... But look at that belly!


----------



## CRI (Mar 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> Radar spends the night in the bedroom as that is the only time he gets cuddly, the other 2 are shut in the sitting room.  If I let all 3 in the bedroom at night all hell breaks loose and we'd never get any sleep.  The Ori boys are perfectly happy in the sitting room at night and Radar gets his cuddles in the bedroom.



Breeze tends to start the night out in "her" bedroom, but between 6 and 7, she comes in to stand (painfully) on my elbow and trill at me, or brings grey mousie (what was left of brown mousie has vanished) to play.  If we've been away (or after I do something stupid like the tumble dryer incident,) she'll sleep in the bedroom and be quite cuddly.



fakeplasticgirl said:


> Saying hello! (still being friendly despite the teeth, i promise)



Lovely gnashers and stripes!



fakeplasticgirl said:


> RIP Bonnie, the cat on the right, who I have just found out from my friend was hit by a car the other day



Oh no, such a beautiful kitty and so young.  RIP Bonnie.



Manter said:


> In bed next to me right now. No idea where the Northerner gets to sleep.... But look at that belly!



Tis a magnificant belly (I'm sure more magnificant than Northerner's  )


----------



## CRI (Mar 19, 2014)

Four views of Breeze, in the style of "Let it Be."






and one closeup.


----------



## CRI (Mar 19, 2014)

At least she laughs at my jokes!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Vincent looking like a daft cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Vincent looking like a daft cat.



is vincent trying to recreate this?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 21, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Loving a belly rub!



She doesn't like it when she doesn't get her daily belly rub! (still being friendly, just a bit...over-excited, promise!)






"stroke me NOW"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Mar 21, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> She doesn't like it when she doesn't get her daily belly rub! (still being friendly, just a bit...over-excited, promise!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's lovely


----------



## trashpony (Mar 21, 2014)

I was outside yesterday which seems to be a sign that the world is totally safe as far as the kittens are concerned - Loki saw me and came running across the road to say hello, nearly making the poor postman crash his bicycle  

Sorry about your friend's cat fakeplasticgirl  I suspect my boy might go the same way - he just doesn't seem to have any road sense at all


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 21, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> She's lovely


she IS lovely but nobody believes me when they see that photo


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 21, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I was outside yesterday which seems to be a sign that the world is totally safe as far as the kittens are concerned - Loki saw me and came running across the road to say hello, nearly making the poor postman crash his bicycle
> 
> Sorry about your friend's cat fakeplasticgirl  I suspect my boy might go the same way - he just doesn't seem to have any road sense at all


thanks trashpony.

aww poor wee Loki, he sounds adorable


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 21, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> she IS lovely but nobody believes me when they see that photo


Well I believe you. She looks happy, not aggressive


----------



## veracity (Mar 21, 2014)

Finally I can stop lurking on the thread and post. A new cat has arrived in the house today. No pics as yet, she's just settling in but... SOON!


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 21, 2014)

veracity said:


> Finally I can stop lurking on the thread and post. A new cat has arrived in the house today. No pics as yet, she's just settling in but... SOON!


Hooray! more kitties


----------



## veracity (Mar 21, 2014)

Ostensibly I have got the cat to sort out the sporadic mouse problem in the house. But obviously also to make a massive fuss of, take pictures and post on the internet, etc etc.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 21, 2014)

Pictures of cats are the lifeblood of the internet. You will be doing us a great service.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 21, 2014)

veracity said:


> No pics as yet, she's just settling in but... SOON!



Can't wait


----------



## trashpony (Mar 21, 2014)

You can get google+ to make ridiculous little animations of your cat photos too veracity


----------



## veracity (Mar 21, 2014)

First glimpse of the Cat with No Name...


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2014)

CRI said:


> Breeze tends to start the night out in "her" bedroom, but between 6 and 7, she comes in to stand (painfully) on my elbow and trill at me, or brings grey mousie (what was left of brown mousie has vanished) to play.



I have to be really careful letting mine have some toys.  Sonic has a tendency to chew fur off things and swallow it.  Once a friend in the US sent me some cat toys made of longhaired rabbit fur dyed in funky colours and after half an hour with Sonic all that was left was a tube of rabbit skin.  Then the next day several vommed up furballs in funky colours


----------



## toggle (Mar 22, 2014)

the wanderer has returned after about 30 hours out in bloody awful weather, looking decidedly sleek and dry and not desperately hungry. either she has found a nice dry spot - probably under the railway bridge- where there is sufficient small and furry munchies to keep her happy, or she has found other humans to do her bidding.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

What is an acceptable hour to get up and give a cat food?


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> What is an acceptable hour to get up and give a cat food?


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

I gave in at 7, after an hour of constant grief. She's eating for England now!


----------



## veracity (Mar 22, 2014)

Bloody hell, it's difficult to photograph cats isn't it? Here she is, looking a bit like a badger 

After much debate, she's now called Marjorie.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 22, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> View attachment 50659



Or if you're awake after being physically pushed out of bed and your feline overlord is still on the bed, looking down at you with their smug face on that clearly says @Ah, you're out of bed. It's breakfast time.'

A certaon mog not a million miles away from me, realied that when she puts her paws in the small of my back I tend to roll away. Thus causing ne of my less enjoyable early morning calls when I rolled off the edge of the mattress, bounced off the floor and looked up to find Her Majesty looking down at me as if to say:

'I know you don't feed me until you're out of bed. Now you're out of bed. Feed me, worthless peon.'


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> since your likes per post average is somewhere less than 0.1, I suggest posting lots of kitty pictures to improve it.



True. Mr Moose is no one without me.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 22, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> Or if you're awake after being physically pushed out of bed and your feline overlord is still on the bed, looking down at you with their smug face on that clearly says @Ah, you're out of bed. It's breakfast time.'
> 
> A certaon mog not a million miles away from me, realied that when she puts her paws in the small of my back I tend to roll away. Thus causing ne of my less enjoyable early morning calls when I rolled off the edge of the mattress, bounced off the floor and looked up to find Her Majesty looking down at me as if to say:
> 
> 'I know you don't feed me until you're out of bed. Now you're out of bed. Feed me, worthless peon.'


I shouldn't laugh but I will 

Cats can be _quite_ persuasive when they want something (evil little furry buggers).


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

Took Geri back to the vets today. She has put on 100 grams in weight (!) and hasn't been sick for two weeks now.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 22, 2014)

That's good to hear


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> Took Geri back to the vets today. She has put on 100 grams in weight (!) and hasn't been sick for two weeks now.



Good news Geri. But,

A - you can visit a doctor.
B - don't talk about yourself in the third person.


----------



## veracity (Mar 23, 2014)

Marjorie seems to be settling in well. She's explored the house, won over all who've met her and has taken over completely. Please send help.


----------



## CRI (Mar 23, 2014)

Epona said:


> I have to be really careful letting mine have some toys.  Sonic has a tendency to chew fur off things and swallow it.  Once a friend in the US sent me some cat toys made of longhaired rabbit fur dyed in funky colours and after half an hour with Sonic all that was left was a tube of rabbit skin.  Then the next day several vommed up furballs in funky colours



So far (touch wood) she's not one for swallowing stuff she shouldn't (at least she's not like a dog in THAT way!)  Most of the mangling of brown mouse was due to constantly being stepped on (cat spit sodden toy mouse + bare foot in dark = rather unpleasant sensation!)  I have a feeling it's somewhere under the dishwasher as she keeps staring there and occasionally trying to reach a very fat paw under it, without success!



Geri said:


> Took Geri back to the vets today. She has put on 100 grams in weight (!) and hasn't been sick for two weeks now.



Yippee, that's good news.  



veracity said:


> Marjorie seems to be settling in well. She's explored the house, won over all who've met her and has taken over completely. Please send help.



Brilliant - more photos please!


----------



## CRI (Mar 23, 2014)

toggle said:


> the wanderer has returned after about 30 hours out in bloody awful weather, looking decidedly sleek and dry and not desperately hungry. either she has found a nice dry spot - probably under the railway bridge- where there is sufficient small and furry munchies to keep her happy, or she has found other humans to do her bidding.


Oh, that's good news.  My guess is kitteh found a nice warm fireside!


----------



## CRI (Mar 23, 2014)

Was away in York for a couple days.  Anyone been to the Cat Gallery?  Lots of cool cat themed gifts but more than a few toys, treats, etc., as well.  Lots of fun.

Brought back a green catnip sardine for Breeze, which has become her new delight.  It really DOES smell strong.


----------



## oryx (Mar 23, 2014)

CRI said:


> Was away in York for a couple days.  Anyone been to the Cat Gallery?  Lots of cool cat themed gifts but more than a few toys, treats, etc., as well.  Lots of fun.



I have, yes. Just looked at the website to check the address in case I was confusing it with somewhere else. Their tea towel holders are  :


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 23, 2014)

oryx said:


> I have, yes. Just looked at the website to check the address in case I was confusing it with somewhere else. Their tea towel holders are  :


We had one of those for a couple of years but the arse lost its grip after a while.


----------



## izz (Mar 23, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> We had one of those for a couple of years but the arse lost its grip after a while.


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 23, 2014)

izz said:


> I hate it when that happens.


Yes, it was a sad day when we had to retire the cat's arse


----------



## CRI (Mar 23, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Yes, it was a sad day when we had to retire the cat's arse


Was there any way you could have replaced the sphincter part, you know, with a cheap one from Poundland or something?


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 23, 2014)

CRI said:


> Was there any way you could have replaced the sphincter part, you know, with a cheap one from Poundland or something?


We did try, but gave up when we couldn't seem to find one of the correct diameter. Plus, the sphincter was very firmly attached to the rest of the cat's body . In the end it was too much effort, so we settled for an ordinary towel holder from the pound shop


----------



## Manter (Mar 23, 2014)

trashpony said:


> You can get google+ to make ridiculous little animations of your cat photos too veracity


Bloody hell they look grown up


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 23, 2014)

oryx said:


> I have, yes. Just looked at the website to check the address in case I was confusing it with somewhere else. Their tea towel holders are  :



want !!


----------



## izz (Mar 23, 2014)

I would like to commend both CRI and fishfinger for excellent use of the word 'sphincter' in a pet thread. Good work.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> Or if you're awake after being physically pushed out of bed and your feline overlord is still on the bed, looking down at you with their smug face on that clearly says @Ah, you're out of bed. It's breakfast time.'
> 
> A certaon mog not a million miles away from me, realied that when she puts her paws in the small of my back I tend to roll away. Thus causing ne of my less enjoyable early morning calls when I rolled off the edge of the mattress, bounced off the floor and looked up to find Her Majesty looking down at me as if to say:
> 
> 'I know you don't feed me until you're out of bed. Now you're out of bed. Feed me, worthless peon.'





I don't think the megamogs i used to live with ever managed to turf me out of bed

I managed the opposite once - they were reasonably well organised in that each owned one side of the bed and i got the middle (the only time there was a territorial dispute, they both got put out, so didn't try it again)

one night, right hand side mog came back to bed after being out somewhere, and his jumping on to the bed / me caused me to roll over without quite waking up - i was then aware i'd rolled in to something.  

i was then woken by a dull thud, which consisted of left hand side mog landing on the floor, looked over the edge to see a somewhat confused looking kitty on the floor...


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 24, 2014)

Midnight seems to have taken a knock or fall of some sort. She's eating perfectly well, but doesn't want anybody touching the base of her tail although the tail itself is moving perfectly well. She's a little nervy, but not panicky and has hissed a couple of times when we've touched the base of her tail. She's moving perfectly well too.

Any ideas?


----------



## toggle (Mar 24, 2014)

she's certainly comfortable enough to sleep. but definitely it is hurting her. I can't remember the last time she hissed at me. she is an astoundingly tolerant cat.


----------



## Purdie (Mar 24, 2014)

Spring is in the air and the ticks are in the grass.  Garchomp has lost most his hair at the back of his body but still rolls in the grass and sits waiting for his mole.  At this rate he will be bold by mid-summer.
He is allergic to tics and even more so to flea repellants so he just will have to suffer it another year.  Not that he seems bothered by it.  So far this year he has had 3 mice and 2 blue tits.  Got to prevent the blackbirds from nesting in the hedge this year as he managed to get two fledglings last year.  They were so young took me most of the day to realize they were blackbirds
There's no cat flap and we can't install one either so he usually gets let in before I go to bed.  Couple of days ago he was locked out for the night and was standing on the roof by the Velux demanding at 3.30 to be let in.  Managed to open the window without knocking him off the roof, grabbed him by the scruff of the neck rather hardhanded and pointed him towards the stairs, don't want him making a habit of it.  Fingers crossed, he hasn't done it since


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 24, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> Midnight seems to have taken a knock or fall of some sort. She's eating perfectly well, but doesn't want anybody touching the base of her tail although the tail itself is moving perfectly well. She's a little nervy, but not panicky and has hissed a couple of times when we've touched the base of her tail. She's moving perfectly well too.
> 
> Any ideas?





could be an infection of some sort - maybe from a bite or scratch (flea / tick / another kitteh)

get well soon, midnight


----------



## veracity (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's Marjorie yesterday, she's quickly sussed out monopolising the computer keyboard will get her some attention 

She's a delightful cat, friendly, affectionate and curious, but I suspect I may have got a little more than I expected. She arrived via a friend of a friend, she's been looking for a home as her previous owners had a houseful with other cats, dogs and kids. The said friend of a friend has offered to get Marjorie spayed for me, as she can get this done cheaply being a pensioner. I thought this was kind of her and we arranged to speak early this week to arrange (and I planned to keep her in the house until after this anyway, so she can orientate herself) However, since Marjorie's arrived, I've started to wonder if she's already pregnant!?! She's quite a small cat but she's suspiciously podgy around the stomach 

I'm not too perturbed tbh, am sure I'll be able to find good homes for kittens if they do arrive, and I'll get Marjorie spayed a.s.a.p. after that so she can go out in safety!

I have loads more pics, but can't work out how to post more than one in a single post


----------



## veracity (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh, forgot to mention. She launched a night raid into the bedroom last night (can't quite fully close the bedroom door so she barged her way in). I was rudely awoken by her leaping onto the bed. We've had a chat about it, but I'm not sure she won't do it again!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2014)

veracity said:


> Oh, forgot to mention. She launched a night raid into the bedroom last night (can't quite fully close the bedroom door so she barged her way in). I was rudely awoken by her leaping onto the bed. We've had a chat about it, but I'm not sure she won't do it again!



We had the same problem.  We had to put a lock on the door to prevent just that   After 3 months of scratching at the carpet and generally being annoying he gave up and doesn't bother us in bed unless one of us has got up and been in the kitchen 1st


----------



## slightlytouched (Mar 24, 2014)

Thought I'd introduce my 2.....Willow and Jaspah...........Willow(b&w) is the dominant girl, 8, lots of fun, not a lap cat but totally bed cat, had her since she was 1.  Hardly ever see Jaspah (ging), he's a cat who knows no boundaries such as cat flaps, just comes home to sleep.  He is a soppy woos who backs down from everything, had him since 3 months old.


----------



## Manter (Mar 24, 2014)

We've been away for four days. The cat is ecstatic to have us back- purring and rubbing himself all over us, he is now asleep across my legs with one paw stretched up to my stomach, so I can't move even the tiniest bit. If I try to, he starts purring again, but also sticks his claws through the duvet so I know who is boss


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> We've been away for four days. The cat is ecstatic to have us back- purring and rubbing himself all over us, he is now asleep across my legs with one paw stretched up to my stomach, so I can't move even the tiniest bit. If I try to, he starts purring again, but also sticks his claws through the duvet so I know who is boss


 
 Do you need someone to bring you supplies? Water? Food?  When did you last move?


----------



## Manter (Mar 25, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Do you need someone to bring you supplies? Water? Food?  When did you last move?


He got bored of me once he realised I wasn't going anywhere


----------



## trashpony (Mar 25, 2014)

I am now feeding my kittens the third lot of 'good quality' kitten food I've got them. They prefer the cheap kebab of kitten food and are turning their noses up at this one too. 

They generally seem to be much more excited by the idea of food than they do the reality. Wish that were also true for me


----------



## Manter (Mar 25, 2014)

"I am sleeping comfortably on the top of this radiator cover, I am"

E2a excuse the stained walls and general grimness of the room


----------



## moose (Mar 25, 2014)

Woken up by a cat stomping up the bed at 3am the other morning. Stuck out a hand in the dark to stroke it, and realised it wasn't actually our cat  When I got out of bed, it jumped in in my place. 

Now quite sorry it didn't come back last night because it was nice


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 26, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I am now feeding my kittens the third lot of 'good quality' kitten food I've got them. They prefer the cheap kebab of kitten food and are turning their noses up at this one too.
> 
> They generally seem to be much more excited by the idea of food than they do the reality. Wish that were also true for me


 
I buy the own brand food from Lidl, S/bury, Waitrose - whereever I happen to do my shopping.  I bulk this up with fresh mince (cooked), hardboiled eggs, oat flakes, peas, broccoli, and/or whatever we had for our meal (as long as it is not too salty).  I also buy sardines (with tomato sauce or oil) and mix that up with any of the above.  I cannot afford/be bothered to give them just homemade stuff (as my crazy friend from Germany does with her dogs; however, she would breathe organic air only - if it was available ) so I think this way is better than nothing.  They also get kibble - they love it and it cleans their teeth.



moose said:


> Woken up by a cat stomping up the bed at 3am the other morning. Stuck out a hand in the dark to stroke it, and realised it wasn't actually our cat  When I got out of bed, it jumped in in my place.
> 
> Now quite sorry it didn't come back last night because it was nice


 
That is brilliant!  In one episode of The Hoarder Next Door a woman goes behind her settee to, finally, tidy up and exclaims: 'Ooh there is a cat hiding behind. ... ... Oh, it's not one of mine!'


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> I buy the own brand food from Lidl, S/bury, Waitrose - whereever I happen to do my shopping.  I bulk this up with fresh mince (cooked), hardboiled eggs, oat flakes, peas, broccoli, and/or whatever we had for our meal (as long as it is not too salty).  I also buy sardines (with tomato sauce or oil) and mix that up with any of the above.  I cannot afford/be bothered to give them just homemade stuff (as my crazy friend from Germany does with her dogs; however, she would breathe organic air only - if it was available ) so I think this way is better than nothing.  They also get kibble - they love it and it cleans their teeth.
> '



Sorry - they do not need the oat flakes, peas, broccoli, or anything from your plate.
Cats are obligate carnivores and do not need that in their diet.  Meat and a small amount of eggs is a natural diet for them.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 26, 2014)

Epona said:


> Sorry - they do not need the oat flakes, peas, broccoli, or anything from your plate.
> Cats are obligate carnivores and do not need that in their diet.  Meat and a small amount of eggs is a natural diet for them.


 
True, they may not need it but hover it up, have shiny-shiny coats and healthy dumps , and I am happy to continue with it.
I took the oatflake thing from advice about feeding elderly cats when my previous girl cat was quite old.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> True, they may not need it but hover it up, have shiny-shiny coats and healthy dumps , and I am happy to continue with it.
> I took the oatflake thing from advice about feeding elderly cats when my previous girl cat was quite old.


Possibly because she (like many elderly cats) had reduced kidney function and needed to be on a low-protein diet?
Oats are NOT a healthy food for young healthy cats.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 26, 2014)

Epona said:


> *Possibly because she (like many elderly cats) had reduced kidney function and needed to be on a low-protein diet?*
> Oats are NOT a healthy food for young healthy cats.


 
No; not really.

Anyway; time for lunch and to get my nutrition! This may or may not include oatflakes.

Mahlzeit, to you! (<- what Germans say to wish other people a nice lunch)


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> No; not really.
> 
> Anyway; time for lunch and to get my nutrition! This may or may not include oatflakes.
> 
> Mahlzeit, to you! (<- what Germans say to wish other people a nice lunch)


I think you're being an idiot - you are going to rehome these kittens already set up for a lifetime of IBS and massive vet bills to their owners.  
Cats are carnivores, feed them meat.
Also why do you even have kittens, is neuter clinic too expensive (I do appreciate that accidents happen, but even so you should feed the offspring appropriately) but in most countries there are charities that will do it for very little cost.

Bloody fuck, it's like common sense went out the window and I'm here just banging my head against a brick wall.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 26, 2014)

Epona said:


> I think you're being an idiot - you are going to rehome these kittens already set up for a lifetime of IBS and massive vet bills to their owners.
> Cats are carnivores, feed them meat.
> Also why do you even have kittens, is neuter clinic too expensive (I do appreciate that accidents happen, but even so you should feed the offspring appropriately) but in most countries there are charities that will do it for very little cost.
> 
> Bloody fuck, it's like common sense went out the window and I'm here just banging my head against a brick wall.


 
I don't have kittens.  They are between 12 and 18 months old.  Can we have a dialogue instead of insults?


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> I don't have kittens.  They are between 12 and 18 months old.  Can we have a dialogue instead of insults?



Sure, when you start to feed your cats appropriate food.  The ball is in your court.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 26, 2014)

Epona said:


> Sure, when you start to feed your cats appropriate food.  The ball is in your court.


 
No, it is not. This is too antagonistic and unnecessary for my liking. I wish you well but let's not engage any further on this.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> No, it is not. This is too antagonistic and unnecessary for my liking. I wish you well but let's not engage any further on this.



Cool, that's fine by me - I will continue thinking that you are a bit of a wally and you will continue thinking that I am an overbearing old hag   I can live with that, worse has been said about me.  But: CATS DO NOT EAT OATS.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 26, 2014)

I gave the kittens some bits of the turkey leg I was stripping last night. One loved it, the other was a bit confused. He is really thick though. They also turned down tuna which my last cats would have bitten my arm off for. 

Bubbles will eat absolutely anything and will drink the milk in the foal's cereal bowl if I don't clear it away fast enough, crusts, bits of pizza and anything else he finds unguarded. I'm sporting a hole in my finger where I dropped the foil the turkey was wrapped in and didn't retrieve it fast enough


----------



## veracity (Mar 26, 2014)

Epona , what meat do you recommend? 

Thus far, I've been giving Marjorie dry food only, it's Asda's Tiger brand which claims to be a 'complete' food. She seems to like it ok, and also seems to have healthy digestion, but I'm just wondering whether I should be supplementing her food with wet meaty stuff.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2014)

veracity said:


> Epona , what meat do you recommend?
> 
> Thus far, I've been giving Marjorie dry food only, it's Asda's Tiger brand which claims to be a 'complete' food. She seems to like it ok, and also seems to have healthy digestion, but I'm just wondering whether I should be supplementing her food with wet meaty stuff.



I mostly feed my cats wet food, because cats are evolved to get most of their liquid from their food and not drink very much.
I feed a mix of foods but my mainstay is Bozita which is (translating from German on the side of the pack): 92% chicken: with beef, pork, calcium carbonate, and vitamins and minerals with taurine*.  I can give you a detailed breakdown (of the vitamin and mineral components) if you need further info in case you have a cat with allergies that needs to avoid certain foods or other dietary requirements as it is all listed on the box.
I also sometimes give them a bit of raw minced beef or some chicken (bones taken out if the chicken is cooked).

*Edit: Taurine is essential for cats, deficiency can cause blindness, muscle tremors and weakness, including heart palpitations and irregularity.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 26, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Loving a belly rub!


getting that body in position for a belly rub!


----------



## Purdie (Mar 27, 2014)

His name is Garchomp.  He got no scales though, just scabs


----------



## Purdie (Mar 27, 2014)

Epona said:


> I mostly feed my cats wet food, because cats are evolved to get most of their liquid from their food and not drink very much.


 
Nice bit of info 

Mine gets bottled water inside as he refuses to drink tap water and outside there is usually rainwater available.


----------



## CRI (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't want to fan the flames but I have to say Schmetterling , when I saw your cats' menu (oats, veggies, tinned fish!), my reaction was very . Okay, I can see you thought the response from Epona was antagonistic, but really, it's coming from concern about the cats' welfare.

Breeze is "my" first cat since I was a kid (back then I knew jack shit and wasn't a responsible pet owner.)  Being a "responsible" grown up, I thought I'd better find out stuff about cat health and nutrition, as I'd done with guinea pigs.  I want my pets to be healthy, content and live as long and well as possible, mostly for their benefit, but also I don't want them to get sick, have expensive vet bills, be in pain or die early. Epona & others here were really helping me learn stuff and where to get good, not so expensive food.  There's also good info on the internet (but also of course whackdoodle, far out stuff of course.)

Cats, dogs and small children will eat all sorts of things that aren't good for them, even are harmful to them, if you give it to them.  Just because they eat it and "look" healthy enough doesn't mean it's okay to feed it to them.  A lot of the food marketed at children is really unhealthy crap.  Same goes for pet food but hey, it's up to us "responsible adult types," to make the choices here 

*Breeze, trying to eat a Pop Tart - definitely NOT a good idea!*





A human's intestine is about 6 times it's body length, designed to digest a mixed diet including vegetation and cereals.  A cat's is only 3 times it's body length so food passes through the system quickly.  It's not set up to digest complex carbohydrates like grains or vegetable matter.  If you give cereals & plant matter (or food mostly made up of it), most of it will just pass through undigested without much in the way of nutrients being absorbed.  The stuff will also irritate the intestinal lining, can cause constipation, vomiting and chronic painful bowel problems.  You'll also be raking alot more and smellier shit out of the litterbox, (Breeze craps only every 2nd or 3rd day - not a bouquet of roses, but not as bad as any other cat's I've known!)

One of my neighbour's cat's was diagnosed with diabetes and the vet pretty well just told her it's daily injections for life, that's it.  She looked into the diet thing, changed her to grain free/high meat and within a few months, she regained weight and hasn't needed insulin.  (I've discovered alot of vets know very little about animal nutrition and/or care more about the hefty fees they get from Royal Canin and Hills to tout their products in surgeries .  I knew most were crap on care of guinea pigs, but I didn't know this about cats and dogs . . . )

So, Breeze is on a grain free, high meat diet. She likes dry food (which actually makes no difference to the teeth, despite what alot of people think!) so she gets Thrive Complete dry (90% meat) or one of the other 70% plus meat dry foods.  Being a Maine Coon, she likes to play in and drink water.  Not all high meat wet foods are that expensive - HiLife and Feline Fayre are middling (about 50-60% meat) and often around 4 for a quid at Asda or B & M.  It's important to check they are "complete" (with taurine & other nutrients added) rather than complementary (like Applaws/Encore.)  Some of the really high meat ones are cheap online from ZooPlus or Pets at Home online, like Bozita and Natures Menu.

Right, I'll step off the soap box now.

Yes, that's me you see in the pet food aisle, clutching a tin, scrutinising the label and tutting loudly!


----------



## toggle (Mar 28, 2014)

Purdie said:


> Nice bit of info
> 
> Mine gets bottled water inside as he refuses to drink tap water and outside there is usually rainwater available.



midnight won't drink tap water either, unless it's in a puddle on the bathroom floor. no sign she will drink bottled water either. if we're not letting her out for any reason, which is usyually when she's not acting quite herself, she gets some cat milk.


we also id'd the tail issue, there's a scab about the size of a 5p piece on the side of her tail. lump's all gone down and she's not swearing at me if i touch the area. so ti's all looking reasonably good.


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 28, 2014)

CRI said:


> So, Breeze is on a grain free, high meat diet. She likes dry food (which actually makes no difference to the teeth, despite what alot of people think!)


Really? I didn't know this, I don't like feeding ours dry food because it's really difficult to get them to drink water (they'll only drink from a pint glass and they prefer ours to the cat designated one).... But the vet's always recommending it for their teeth.


----------



## veracity (Mar 28, 2014)

Marjorie this morning in her new favourite spot on the living room windowsill, being nosey and checking out the other neighbourhood cats.

She's been here a week now and seems to have settled in very well. I'm taking her to the vets for a checkup early next week, then am going to start introducing her to the back yard.

Cribynkle - your cats will only drink  from a pint glass? Are they pub cats?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 28, 2014)

We feel like cruel monsters atm, because Worf, our lovely white cat, has been banned since a few weeks ago (and permanently) from ever having milk, he used to clamour for it and we like softies always gave in (he had a special little bowl!).

But his allergic reaction just became too bad -- scabs and scars all over. Even lactose free special milk for cats didn't work any better (although festivaldeb is now contemplating something called 'hazelnut milk'   )

He looks at us in a really, really upset fashion when we refuse him his once-customary milk ...


----------



## trashpony (Mar 28, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> We feel like cruel monsters atm, because Worf, our lovely white cat, has been banned since a few weeks ago (and permanently) from ever having milk, he used to clamour for it and we like softies always gave in (he had a special little bowl!).
> 
> But his allergic reaction just became too bad -- scabs and scars all over. Even lactose free special milk for cats didn't work any better (although festivaldeb is now contemplating something called 'hazelnut milk'   )
> 
> He looks at us in a really, really upset fashion when we refuse him his once-customary milk ...


CRI's post and this one has reminded me that  this is why I always stopped my old cats from eating 'human' food - because one of my cats had a really serious allergic reaction to lots of food so could only eat a couple of types of dry food. I don't encourage eating our food but I've not been as strict as I used to be but perhaps I should start


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 28, 2014)

veracity said:


> View attachment 51081
> 
> Cribynkle - your cats will only drink  from a pint glass? Are they pub cats?


 Much as my boyfriend would like them to be, they're not. I think it's maybe just laziness, a pint glass is the right size that they can drink from it sitting down and they don't have to bend over too far


----------



## CRI (Mar 28, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Really? I didn't know this, I don't like feeding ours dry food because it's really difficult to get them to drink water (they'll only drink from a pint glass and they prefer ours to the cat designated one).... But the vet's always recommending it for their teeth.


It's one of those things that "makes sense" at first glance, but when you think about it, eating hard, crunchy food doesn't make human teeth any cleaner.  I think some chew treats/toys might help scrape of gunge on dogs' teeth, but they often still need brushing.  If they have a good diet and are generally fit, I think their teeth should be fine.  If they get cruddy, the vet just has to scrape them.

I never cease to be amazed how many vets give really shit advice on animal nutrition. Sometimes I just have to bite my tongue when someone says, "Oh, our vet said it was best just to keep her on dry food only," or when they recommend those really expensive but full of undigestible crap brands they get kick backs to promote.  I know there are good vets - got a great one for the pigs who does know his stuff, but so many of them are absolute sharks and quacks.  (Sorry - starting to rant again!)


----------



## trashpony (Mar 28, 2014)

My last pair of cats lived until they were 20 with no illnesses whatsover on one of those expensive dry foods so I'm not convinced that they're cat killers


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2014)

CRI said:


> It's one of those things that "makes sense" at first glance, but when you think about it, eating hard, crunchy food doesn't make human teeth any cleaner.  I think some chew treats/toys might help scrape of gunge on dogs' teeth, but they often still need brushing.  If they have a good diet and are generally fit, I think their teeth should be fine.  If they get cruddy, the vet just has to scrape them.
> 
> I never cease to be amazed how many vets give really shit advice on animal nutrition. Sometimes I just have to bite my tongue when someone says, "Oh, our vet said it was best just to keep her on dry food only," or when they recommend those really expensive but full of undigestible crap brands they get kick backs to promote.  I know there are good vets - got a great one for the pigs who does know his stuff, but so many of them are absolute sharks and quacks.  (Sorry - starting to rant again!)



dunno about the teeth thing. 

the mogs i lived with had a combination of canned and dry cat food.  one supplemented this with free range mice, and his teeth were always in better condition than those of dopey cat (the one who as far as i know only caught a mouse once, and wanted to keep it as a pet)


----------



## CRI (Mar 28, 2014)

Maybe chomping the mouse bones is the key to good teeth!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2014)

CRI said:


> Maybe chomping the mouse bones is the key to good teeth!



i meant to add to previous, that the vet said that this was probably the case


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 29, 2014)

CRI said:


> Don't want to fan the flames but I have to say Schmetterling , when I saw your cats' menu (oats, veggies, tinned fish!), my reaction was very . Okay, I can see you thought the response from Epona was antagonistic, but really, it's coming from concern about the cats' welfare.
> 
> Breeze is "my" first cat since I was a kid (back then I knew jack shit and wasn't a responsible pet owner.)  Being a "responsible" grown up, I thought I'd better find out stuff about cat health and nutrition, as I'd done with guinea pigs.  I want my pets to be healthy, content and live as long and well as possible, mostly for their benefit, but also I don't want them to get sick, have expensive vet bills, be in pain or die early. Epona & others here were really helping me learn stuff and where to get good, not so expensive food.  There's also good info on the internet (but also of course whackdoodle, far out stuff of course.)
> 
> ...



Good Morning! 

What is your opinion on taurine not necessarily being listed on an ingredients list as it would naturally be contained in meat?  Would you expect it to be listed?


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 29, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> We feel like cruel monsters atm, because Worf, our lovely white cat, has been banned since a few weeks ago (and permanently) from ever having milk, he used to clamour for it and we like softies always gave in (he had a special little bowl!).
> 
> But his allergic reaction just became too bad -- scabs and scars all over. Even lactose free special milk for cats didn't work any better (although festivaldeb is now contemplating something called 'hazelnut milk'   )
> 
> He looks at us in a really, really upset fashion when we refuse him his once-customary milk ...


Cats are NOT supposed to have milk. EVER.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 29, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Cats are NOT supposed to have milk. EVER.



Next round; Ding Ding Ding! 

Sorry; I am being very naughty.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Meet isla!


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 29, 2014)

Cats are such thickies they'll have anything, seen ours drinking stale water from next door's pond and it's even tried hoovering up paint. So giving them milk just cos they seem to "like" it makes no sense.


----------



## slightlytouched (Mar 29, 2014)

Zozo the next door neighbour's cat and my Willow both enjoying the warm conservatory (and guarding the dried and fresh catnip!)
Jaspah the big fluff ball last night - I couldn't sleep so went to bother him, but thought better of it and just took a pic instead.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 30, 2014)

Bought our cat some James Wellbeloved dry food today, seems to have gone down extremely well.  Hope she doesn't throw this stuff up.


----------



## Manter (Mar 30, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Bought our cat some James Wellbeloved dry food today, seems to have gone down extremely well.  Hope she doesn't throw this stuff up.


Our cat ate it when he had a gippy tummy and was ok... So fingers crossed.


----------



## Manter (Mar 30, 2014)

Idiot cat escaped today, ran under the fence into next door's garden and across their lawn. Sadly they have an algae-filled pond in the middle of the lawn, which he ran 'across'- into. I was immediately behind him, so I grabbed him, but not before he was covered in pond slime. I dunked him in a bath, and cleaned him up, and the poor thing looked so scrawny without all his fluff! He is now clean and dry, but not talking to me....


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 30, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat escaped today, ran under the fence into next door's garden and across their lawn. Sadly they have an algae-filled pond in the middle of the lawn, which he ran 'across'- into. I was immediately behind him, so I grabbed him, but not before he was covered in pond slime. I dunked him in a bath, and cleaned him up, and the poor thing looked so scrawny without all his fluff! He is now clean and dry, but not talking to me....



We had to give ours a bath once after the silly sod got herself covered in car oil.  She was not at all impressed with us.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 30, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Bought our cat some James Wellbeloved dry food today, seems to have gone down extremely well.  Hope she doesn't throw this stuff up.


It's whatmy friend feeds her Burmese - he gets no wet food afaik. Mine are thrilled to have supermarket own brand again instead of Royal Canin


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 30, 2014)

trashpony said:


> It's whatmy friend feeds her Burmese - he gets no wet food afaik. Mine are thrilled to have supermarket own brand again instead of Royal Canin



Usually she has Applaws dry to complement the co-op own brand pouches that we feed her but we hadn't bought some for ages and we saw some in the garden centre today so thought we'd give it a try.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 30, 2014)

Hilli , as a kitten, had a digestive disorder, and apart from regular doses the feline equivalent of immodium (can't remember the exact name!) was fed one of the Hills scientific dried foods. Anything else, and she was either sick or had the runs or both. We still have to keep both eyes on her diet, although she does get a variety.
I once knew a queen and her kittens that were partial to boiled rice and veg (peas) - cooked unsalted btw. They visited me quite often.


----------



## CRI (Mar 31, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> What is your opinion on taurine not necessarily being listed on an ingredients list as it would naturally be contained in meat?  Would you expect it to be listed?


From what I understand, taurine isn't in all meat, but comes from stuff like the bone marrow and bits you wouldn't get in say a a boned bit of chicken or tin of tuna.  I think the idea is to try and achieve the approximate nutritional composition of a dead mouse.  Grinding up actual dead mice would do the trick, but would be a tad unpleasant.


----------



## CRI (Mar 31, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Bought our cat some James Wellbeloved dry food today, seems to have gone down extremely well.  Hope she doesn't throw this stuff up.


It's grain free.  I think it's the one the neighbour with the diabetic cat that didn't need insulin after all is given, along with mainly wet food.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat escaped today, ran under the fence into next door's garden and across their lawn. Sadly they have an algae-filled pond in the middle of the lawn, which he ran 'across'- into. I was immediately behind him, so I grabbed him, but not before he was covered in pond slime. I dunked him in a bath, and cleaned him up, and the poor thing looked so scrawny without all his fluff! He is now clean and dry, but not talking to me....



 @ idiot cat

and  at bath.

you tend not to know what cat swear words sound like until you have to bath a cat...


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 31, 2014)

CRI said:


> It's grain free.  I think it's the one the neighbour with the diabetic cat that didn't need insulin after all is given, along with mainly wet food.



That's why we went for it, she spews cereals.   She seems to love it though, wolfed it down.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 31, 2014)

@ grinding dead mice CRI! My sister has just found a family living in her house - I might suggest she feeds their corpses to the kittens. She kept their dead hamster in the freezer for 2 weeks waiting for the rain to stop so she might go for it!

I might get some James Wellbeloved today then - I'm nearly out of dry food and they don't really like the Iams I've got them at the moment. 

Does anyone know when I can move them off kitten food? They're 10 months


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat escaped today, ran under the fence into next door's garden and across their lawn. Sadly they have an algae-filled pond in the middle of the lawn, which he ran 'across'- into. I was immediately behind him, so I grabbed him, but not before he was covered in pond slime. I dunked him in a bath, and cleaned him up, and the poor thing looked so scrawny without all his fluff! He is now clean and dry, but not talking to me....


I had to wash my previous cat Fanny in the bath once when she had a nasty reaction to Bob Martin flea spray (don't ever use that by the way, it is horrible stuff) and I couldn't help laughing at the poor scrawnyness of her.  She wasn't a big cat but it appeared 90% of her body mass was just fur.  She wasn't happy with me. Also I clearly didn't manage to get all the evilness off so had to take her to the vet for a more efficient wash.


----------



## CRI (Mar 31, 2014)

trashpony said:


> @ grinding dead mice CRI! My sister has just found a family living in her house - I might suggest she feeds their corpses to the kittens. She kept their dead hamster in the freezer for 2 weeks waiting for the rain to stop so she might go for it!
> 
> I might get some James Wellbeloved today then - I'm nearly out of dry food and they don't really like the Iams I've got them at the moment.
> 
> Does anyone know when I can move them off kitten food? They're 10 months



I hope you mean she found a family of mice and not a family of squatters she's thinking of feeding to her kittens!  

The dead hamster takes me back 25 years ago when a flat mate's hamster, Jeremy, gave up the ghost.  She wanted to take him back to her parents' home in Hertford to bury him, so he was in the freezer for a couple weeks.  She was terrified one of us would think he was a crispy pancake and defrost him!

I actually got a free bag of James Wellbeloved as an offer thingie from the pet insurance, so I've been mixing that with the Thrive Complete.  Breeze is quite a gut bucket though and would probably eat anything, so her opinion isn't really one to go by!


----------



## CRI (Mar 31, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> I had to wash my previous cat Fanny in the bath once when she had a nasty reaction to Bob Martin flea spray (don't ever use that by the way, it is horrible stuff) and I couldn't help laughing at the poor scrawnyness of her.  She wasn't a big cat but it appeared 90% of her body mass was just fur.  She wasn't happy with me. Also I clearly didn't manage to get all the evilness off so had to take her to the vet for a more efficient wash.


Oh no, poor Fanny having a bad reaction to Bob Martin then having to be washed! twice!  Actually, I keep hearing that all the Bob Martin stuff is either crap or dangerous, especially the flea treatment.  Anyone else heard that or know why?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 31, 2014)

No, they were mice, not squatters 

Geri is the expert on all things Bob Martin I think


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 31, 2014)

I use diatomaceous earth as flea treatment but do read the instructions on how and where to put it on the cat.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh no, poor Fanny having a bad reaction to Bob Martin then having to be washed! twice!  Actually, I keep hearing that all the Bob Martin stuff is either crap or dangerous, especially the flea treatment.  Anyone else heard that or know why?


I've heard that too. Burns the cat's skin and doesn't actually kill fleas from what I've heard.


----------



## Geri (Mar 31, 2014)

The Bob Martin flea treatment for dogs used to contain an ingredient called Permethrin, which is dangerous to cats. Some cases involved people giving it to their cats by mistake. However, I've heard of a lot of other cats becoming ill and often dying when using the one designed for cats.

I don't buy any OTC flea treatment, only stuff which I get from the vets.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 31, 2014)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> We feel like cruel monsters atm, because Worf, our lovely white cat, has been banned since a few weeks ago (and permanently) from ever having milk, he used to clamour for it and we like softies always gave in (he had a special little bowl!).
> 
> But his allergic reaction just became too bad -- scabs and scars all over. Even lactose free special milk for cats didn't work any better (although festivaldeb is now contemplating something called 'hazelnut milk'  )
> 
> He looks at us in a really, really upset fashion when we refuse him his once-customary milk ...





_angel_ said:


> Cats are NOT supposed to have milk. EVER.



Is this categorical advice that all the experts agree with then? Just asking, not doubting you. I admit I've not read up about it and probably I should have. But I just assumed festivaldeb knew more about what was OK and what wasn't ....

Anyway,  they're not having any now (only one of them ever wanted any anyway) and it's been banned from them for over a month now. The improvement to Worf's fur has begun to be noticeable already.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Is this categorical advice that all the experts agree with then? Just asking, not doubting you. I admit I've not read up about it and probably I should have. But I just assumed festivaldeb knew more about what was OK and what wasn't ....
> 
> Anyway,  they're not having any now (only one of them ever wanted any anyway) and it's been banned from them for over a month now. The improvement to Worf's fur has begun to be noticeable already.


Cats don't produce lactase, which is the enzyme that breaks down lactose, the sugar in milk. It can give then the squits or even stomach ulcers. You can get lactose free cat milk, which is unnecessary nutritionally but not bad for them in the same way. We give it to idiot cat as a treat- he loves it, we call it kitty crack


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 31, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh no, poor Fanny having a bad reaction to Bob Martin then having to be washed! twice!  Actually, I keep hearing that all the Bob Martin stuff is either crap or dangerous, especially the flea treatment.  Anyone else heard that or know why?


It was awful, she hid from me under the cabinet and was salivating and crying.  The vet said he had seen a few cases of similar reactions and he advised people never to use Bob Martin products.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 31, 2014)

Manter : We did try that lactose free stuff for a few days but it didn't really work for ours. Perhaps we should have given him significantly more recovery time before letting him have any ...

Saying that, there never seemed to be any symptoms like those you mention when he _was_ on milk -- he never had all that much in quantity, but we were never aware of squits or stomach problems. His issues were all about skin or fur allergies ....


----------



## Geri (Mar 31, 2014)

I've always given my cats milk, and it has never been a problem with any of them.

*slaps self for being a bad cat mother*


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> Cats don't produce lactase, which is the enzyme that breaks down lactose, the sugar in milk. It can give then the squits or even stomach ulcers. You can get lactose free cat milk, which is unnecessary nutritionally but not bad for them in the same way. We give it to idiot cat as a treat- he loves it, we call it kitty crack


Especially with our breed of cats, you have to be hyper careful with them as they have delicate digestion.
There's an old lady two doors down from us who I just know is giving him milk as he comes back with the shits.

Maybe some cats with stronger constitutions manage it without getting ill, but no, cats are not supposed to have milk or dairy. Absolutely not.


----------



## CRI (Mar 31, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Especially with our breed of cats, you have to be hyper careful with them as they have delicate digestion.
> There's an old lady two doors down from us who I just know is giving him milk as he comes back with the shits.
> 
> Maybe some cats with stronger constitutions manage it without getting ill, but no, cats are not supposed to have milk or dairy. Absolutely not.


Last cat I had when I was in America 30 years ago - no matter how many times I told the old lady next door not to give him milk, made no difference.  He came back to ours to puke though. 

Confession - I do let Breeze have the last slurp of milk at the bottom of the cereal bowl. She doesn't bother if it's something worthy like muesli or bran flakes.  Minute you pour a bowl of Lucky Charms though, and she will not get out of your face until you surrender that last teaspoon of sickeningly sweet skimmed milk.  

If she's pestering and dinner time is still a ways off, I'll give her some cat milk.  Sometimes she's like, "Yay, cat milk!" Other times it's more, "Where's the Lucky Charms then?"  I think the idea of cat milk is particularly for cats who don't seem to drink water but don't get enough moisture from their food - so they'll be less likely to get crystals in the urine/urinary infections/kidney disease.


----------



## toggle (Apr 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Cats don't produce lactase, which is the enzyme that breaks down lactose, the sugar in milk. It can give then the squits or even stomach ulcers. You can get lactose free cat milk, which is unnecessary nutritionally but not bad for them in the same way. We give it to idiot cat as a treat- he loves it, we call it kitty crack



afaik, they will keep producing lactase as adults if they don't have a break in getting milk after weaning. it's only if they start getting milk as adults they have a reaction. 

we give catmilk to ours when we're keeping her in, or if she's off her food. at least then we know she's had something with liquid in. and if she refuses that or the cat treats we would know she was really ill.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> It's grain free.  I think it's the one the neighbour with the diabetic cat that didn't need insulin after all is given, along with mainly wet food.


 
Its what I was told to feed mine (dry only).

I switched brands to another, which is especially for persian cats. Apparently persian cats or those with persian bloodlines get dickie tummies a lot.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 1, 2014)

My mum was worried one if the kittens might run out when we were parking (he was snoozing against a parked car wheel) do she made me get out and pick him up.





He wasn't happy about being woken


----------



## CRI (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh yow, that looks nasty!  Are you okay?  Little (well, not so little) bugger.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## trashpony (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm fine apart from looking like a crap extra from a vampire movie. Smarts a bit. I've also got a lovely claw mark between my nose and my lip. He really wasn't happy! 

He's been out and about for the few hours and my mum has wondered if it's because he's ashamed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I'm fine apart from looking like a crap extra from a vampire movie. Smarts a bit. I've also got a lovely claw mark between my nose and my lip. He really wasn't happy!







trashpony said:


> He's been out and about for the few hours and my mum has wondered if it's because he's ashamed



either that or he's got the taste for blood and is out in search of more victims...


----------



## trashpony (Apr 1, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> either that or he's got the taste for blood and is out in search of more victims...


Or he really is completely lacking in road sense and is squished


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2014)

come home safe, vampire kitteh


----------



## trashpony (Apr 2, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Or he really is completely lacking in road sense and is squished


Or is shut in the attic


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 2, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Or is shut in the attic


 Well that's one way of making sure he doesn't do it again 

 I hope your wounds aren't too nasty, it must have been a proper deep sleep he was in! Our Higgins gets very bitey when he's woken up


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2014)

trashpony said:


> My mum was worried one if the kittens might run out when we were parking (he was snoozing against a parked car wheel) do she made me get out and pick him up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch!  Hope you heal up quickly.

When Sonic was young (young enough to be stupid-playful, but old enough to be full adult weight) he was playing around on the bed one morning, fell off the headboard or something onto my face - not entirely sure what happened as I was asleep at the time (or at least I was up until the point when he landed) - but I ended up with a massive scratch from him landing hind-feet-first on my face and sliding off, it went from my eyebrow, past the inner corner of my eye, down one side of my nose, across my lips, and it ended at my chin.  For a few days I looked like I'd been in a fight.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 2, 2014)

how about a human onesie for kitteh?









> Cat-styled onesies are all the rage for everyone from infants to octogenarians, all of whom can attest to the unbridled happiness that dressing like a different species can provide. With the Human Onesie, your beloved cat can now experience the same level of bliss!



more here

think it should include a "if you get clawed to bits trying to get kitteh into it, don't blame us" disclaimer

(was posted yesterday, though...)


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 2, 2014)

ikea kitty







looking for bird






retro kitty


----------



## Ms T (Apr 3, 2014)

I was cross with Dylan this morning because I found a poo under the rug in the living room (he'd thoughtfully covered it up).  Then it emerged that it was my fault because I'd inadvertently shut him in there all night.


----------



## Manter (Apr 3, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> ikea kitty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she has false eyelashes in that last one


----------



## Manter (Apr 4, 2014)

Idiot cat gets into such odd positions when he sleeps...


----------



## veracity (Apr 8, 2014)

Marjorie likes to sleep in the path of the most traffic through the house. This afternoon she's been enjoying a snooze lying behind the dining room door


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

'Save me!'


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> 'Save me!'


Such beautiful blue eyes


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> 'Save me!'


His eyes are amazing! And what a cool baby, I love the romper suit


----------



## CRI (Apr 9, 2014)

Breeze & Grey Mousie this morning (her second favourite mousie).


----------



## CRI (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> 'Save me!'


Aw, lovely shot.  Meeting new (human) nephew tomorrow and hoping other (cat) nephew is coping with no longer being the "baby."


----------



## fogbat (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been letting Behemoth outside for weeks onto the roof terrace.
Today she met another cat outside for the first time since I cruelly tore her away from her mum. She also left our terrace for the first time and visited the neighbour's!

Very exciting. My baby is growing up


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

I just love the name Behemoth. 

Oh, and I still owe you that water fountain, don't I? Sorry, proper baby brain....


----------



## fogbat (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> I just love the name Behemoth.
> 
> Oh, and I still owe you that water fountain, don't I? Sorry, proper baby brain....



Oh, no worries at all 

I'm free most evenings, but appreciate that you might be slightly busy with Manter Jr


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> I just love the name Behemoth.
> 
> Oh, and I still owe you that water fountain, don't I? Sorry, proper baby brain....


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


My cat regards the fountain as a thing to drop toys into, and splash his paws in till it's empty and makes an annoying grinding noise. Behemoth may be more intelligent.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 10, 2014)

Manter said:


> My cat regards the fountain as a thing to drop toys into, and splash his paws in till it's empty and makes an annoying grinding noise. *Behemoth may be more intelligent*.


----------



## CRI (Apr 10, 2014)

Nephew kitty is bearing up well in the face of human nephew's arrival a week ago.









He's gorgeous, but is very territorial to the point of being aggressive.  They're keeping him doped up with catnip and Feliway, which seems to help.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 10, 2014)

ah, as the old wives' saying has it: Calpol for baby, brandy for mama, catnip and Feliway for kitteh .... a happy household all round


----------



## Manter (Apr 10, 2014)

CRI said:


> Nephew kitty is bearing up well in the face of human nephew's arrival a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure they know this, but does the cat have somewhere to go away from the baby that is quiet (ish) and safe? It apparently makes all the difference if they have somewhere to stalk off to where they will be undisturbed, so they are less likely to lash out


----------



## CRI (Apr 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> I'm sure they know this, but does the cat have somewhere to go away from the baby that is quiet (ish) and safe? It apparently makes all the difference if they have somewhere to stalk off to where they will be undisturbed, so they are less likely to lash out


I'm not sure if he does (other than outside.)  It's quite a small flat and they've had to move stuff around quite alot with all the baby stuff.  Oddly enough, he usually makes himself quite scarce when there are visitors (or they have kept him in a separate room so he doesn't terrorise them) but yesterday he was in the living room the whole time.  I'm guessing it was partly the effect of the drugs!  He did have to be restrained/distracted when we got up to leave.  He doesn't like it when people leave, as in will hiss, grab their legs or jump up on them.  He's always been a troubled soul.


----------



## slightlytouched (Apr 11, 2014)

CRI said:


> Nephew kitty is bearing up well in the face of human nephew's arrival a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so hope they named this cat Batman....that's all I keep thinking when I see the top pic..... "I'm Batman"!


----------



## CRI (Apr 11, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> I so hope they named this cat Batman....that's all I keep thinking when I see the top pic..... "I'm Batman"!


Ha, I wish!  He was a rescue cat, came with a vaguely racist name that they unfortunately didn't change.  If it had been me, Batman would have been SO obvious!


----------



## Geri (Apr 12, 2014)

All the cats on this thread are so beautiful!

Geri was mithering for food from 6 am. Butchers went down to feed her, and about 10 minutes later she came up and cried for more food for literally an hour and a half. I went down at 8 o'clock and the food he had put down was still in the bowl! I pointed to it and said "Eat that first!" and she just polished it off with no bother. 

I wonder what's going on in her head sometimes.


----------



## philfire (Apr 12, 2014)

city said:


> View attachment 51872
> Marjorie likes to sleep in the path of the most traffic through the house. This afternoon she's been enjoying a snooze lying behind the dining room door


It makes the smelliest farts imaginable, really stinks.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 12, 2014)

caturday update 
all the horde are now chipped and free to run around wherever they please, and seem to be enjoying staying out most of the day  

 

 

downside: they keep trying to follow me to the shop 

 

(no photos of pepper cos she legged it straight into the bushes and hasn't come out yet)

sympathies philfire - rocky has an Arse Of Evil sometimes. usually when he's decided to fling himself down with his bum as near my face as possible


----------



## Manter (Apr 13, 2014)

Idiot cat is trying to make it clear it's *his* side of the bed and doing those 'asleep' stretches and sprawls to try and take up more space. In the process he half fell off. He's pretending to still be comfortable and asleep though


----------



## veracity (Apr 14, 2014)

philfire said:


> It makes the smelliest farts imaginable, really stinks.



Stop using the cat as your cover


----------



## CRI (Apr 14, 2014)

Some decent weather at last today.  Hooray.  Have got to cut the grass though.
















+


----------



## veracity (Apr 16, 2014)

Marjorie has just caught and eaten a fly and is looking pretty pleased with herself. I'm so proud.


----------



## CRI (Apr 16, 2014)

veracity said:


> Marjorie has just caught and eaten a fly and is looking pretty pleased with herself. I'm so proud.


Hooray!  Breeze started after an enormous bee in the back garden today, me trailing behind her on the lead.  Thankfully, she didn't catch up with it though.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 18, 2014)

Loving a big hug!


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 18, 2014)

CRI said:


> Hooray!  Breeze started after an enormous bee in the back garden today, me trailing behind her on the lead.  Thankfully, she didn't catch up with it though.



Quite right, she's got big enough mitts as it is! wouldn't want anything like this...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2014)

Took Mr. Kippers to the vets yesterday for his annual check up.

Now he is generally a disgruntled, unhappy and aloof feline but not violent..... until yesterday 

He turned into a demon in fur. Scratching, biting, hissing and yowling. None of us, including the vet, could touch him. Indeed he swiped Mr. QofG's so hard he drew blood 

It really wasn't like him, normally at the vets he is rather cowed and quiet. He did get upset in the waiting room when a dog got a bit to close to his cat carrier and gave him a sniff, my fault as I wasn't paying attention, and hissed at the dog but I am not sure that accounts for everything.

Poor thing, he was so stressed.... and we were so embarrassed 

Of course today he's like "What... what?!"


----------



## CRI (Apr 18, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Loving a big hug!


Soooooooo fluffy!  Lovely photo.


----------



## CRI (Apr 18, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Quite right, she's got big enough mitts as it is! wouldn't want anything like this...
> View attachment 52370


Oh no, that looks terrible.  Hope kitteh is ok!

A rather daft blackbird landed in the garden this morning when we were out. Breeze shot off like lightning after it, but thankfully, was on the lead.  She was well pissed off I didn't let her catch it.






"I tell ya, I was THIS close to catching it, so I was!"


----------



## CRI (Apr 18, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Took Mr. Kippers to the vets yesterday for his annual check up.
> 
> Now he is generally a disgruntled, unhappy and aloof feline but not violent..... until yesterday
> 
> ...


Aw, hopefully all is forgotten though (apart from Mr Q oG's semi-detached limb!)


----------



## trashpony (Apr 19, 2014)

We went away for 2 nights. Came back and couldn't figure out why the cats had eaten hardly any of their food and then realised that the batteries on the catflap had died so they have both been locked out since at least 5pm yesterday 

My neighbour (who has a holiday house on my road) also told me that her husband was driving back to their real house in London yesterday when he heard a miaow and discovered Bubbles in the back of the car so had to turn round and bring him back   This is not the first time they have got into cars


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 19, 2014)

trashpony said:


> We went away for 2 nights. Came back and couldn't figure out why the cats had eaten hardly any of their food and then realised that the batteries on the catflap had died so they have both been locked out since at least 5pm yesterday
> 
> My neighbour (who has a holiday house on my road) also told me that her husband was driving back to their real house in London yesterday when he heard a miaow and discovered Bubbles in the back of the car so had to turn round and bring him back   This is not the first time they have got into cars



If you lock them out, I'm not surprised they try to hitch a lift somewhere else....


----------



## philfire (Apr 20, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Loving a big hug!


Is that a tin of tuna?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 20, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> If you lock them out, I'm not surprised they try to hitch a lift somewhere else....


No, me neither. She told me about him trying to stow away before I realised that they hadn't eaten much food. I doubt there was that much thought in it though. I've just heard a pitiful mewing and realised that Loki was shut in the washing machine cupboard


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 22, 2014)

Queen of the castle


----------



## CRI (Apr 22, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Queen of the castle
> 
> View attachment 52590


Very regal indeed!  Gorgeous!  Is she polydactyl, or does she just have extra stripey paws?

She looks a bit like Breeze's kitty pal, who was out back last night.  Breeze was at the window for over an hour making hand signals to him/her.  This morning, I realised he/she was further mutilating the dilapidated scratching box/post that I'd put into the recycling box.  I'm not sure if she was more annoyed at being ignored or at the visiting kitty making a mess of the recycling box.  You know what Breeze is like.  

She got VERY wet feet going for a walk this morning.  Was brighter yesterday though, and I had my camera.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 22, 2014)

CRI said:


> Very regal indeed!  Gorgeous!  Is she polydactyl, or does she just have extra stripey paws?


She's just got very stripy paws.


----------



## veracity (Apr 23, 2014)

Urban cat massive, I have momentous news!

Marjorie had her kittens last night, I was up til the early hours with her. Luckily everything went smoothly and she has SIX kittehs! I'm surprised at how many there are as she seems quite young, and I'm sure this is her first litter (she arrived pregnant about a month ago). They all seem healthy and growing by the second!













Needless to say... not much has got done today. The living room is in chaos with furniture everywhere as Marjorie turned up her nose at the various boxes and blankets available for birthing, choosing instead to go for her favourite hidey hole by the sofa ON THE CARPET!  

That's my girl *proud grandcatparent*


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 23, 2014)

veracity said:


> Urban cat massive, I have momentous news!
> 
> Marjorie had her kittens last night, I was up til the early hours with her. Luckily everything went smoothly and she has SIX kittehs! I'm surprised at how many there are as she seems quite young, and I'm sure this is her first litter (she arrived pregnant about a month ago). They all seem healthy and growing by the second!
> 
> ...


 
 Raaaaaa! 

I was secretly hoping Lotte is not just putting on weight because they are getting fed well but that she might, secretly, be up the duff!  Silly dream though as she has been done.


----------



## veracity (Apr 23, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Raaaaaa!
> 
> I was secretly hoping Lotte is not just putting on weight because they are getting fed well but that she might, secretly, be up the duff!  Silly dream though as she has been done.


Well if you do fancy a kitten or two, there's plenty here


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 23, 2014)

veracity said:


> Well if you do fancy a kitten or two, there's plenty here


 
I'll ask my other three cats and get back to you...


----------



## colacubes (Apr 23, 2014)

Squeeeeee!  Kittehs    Well done Marjorie


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 23, 2014)

*hyperventilates at the cuteness of Marjorie's brood*
We will  be expecting near-daily updates yknow. With individual portraits and everything....


----------



## veracity (Apr 23, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> *hyperventilates at the cuteness of Marjorie's brood*
> We will  be expecting near-daily updates yknow. With individual portraits and everything....


I'm more than happy to oblige. Marjorie is such an affectionate cat, she's very easy going and it's been easy to stay close and take some pics. More soon , just tell me if kitteh fever gets too much


----------



## veracity (Apr 23, 2014)

Exclusive video for the u75 kittenheads...


----------



## trashpony (Apr 23, 2014)

veracity said:


> Exclusive video for the u75 kittenheads...
> ]


They're all cuddling one another! Squeeeeee!!

No such thing as too much kittenz fyi


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 24, 2014)

I think I might have acquired one; or rather a stray living in my shed.  My old next door neighbour, who moved out last year, had a little black and white cat, and I'm fairly sure she's kept on coming into my garden since, although it's not easy to tell as there are a few cats that look a little like her round here.  However, a few times recently I've seen her emerge from the tumbledown old privy at the bottom of the garden, and I now think she might be living in there, although I've had the door open and there's no sign of that.  My neighbour only moved a hundred yards or so away and it may be that she's just roaming round the area, but she does seem to be here quite a lot and I'm starting to think that said neighbour, who was an alcoholic, just abandoned her, and she's now living wild as close to her old territory as she can.  I dare say she'll be okay over the summer, but if she's still there come the autumn I'd probably better contact the cat rescue.  Meanwhile, she's a nervous little thing and won't let me get near her, but I might start putting a little food out.


----------



## veracity (Apr 24, 2014)

Roadkill you DO know this cat is about to ADOPT you, don't you? It sounds quite similar to how my friend acquired her 2nd cat Tiddles. First, he hangs about looking sorry for himself, next thing you know he's IN and demanding MORE food, strokes etc... mark my words 

trashpony , no such thing as too much kittens eh? Goodo! 

Is it just me or do they seem to have doubled in size already!?!





MOAR kitten cuddles


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 24, 2014)

veracity said:


> Roadkill you DO know this cat is about to ADOPT you, don't you? It sounds quite similar to how my friend acquired her 2nd cat Tiddles. First, he hangs about looking sorry for himself, next thing you know he's IN and demanding MORE food, strokes etc... mark my words
> 
> trashpony , no such thing as too much kittens eh? Goodo!
> 
> ...


 
 *points at tiny, tiny tails and faints*


Tiny!!!!!!


----------



## veracity (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't stop looking at their tiny tails! Must.drag.myself.away!


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 24, 2014)

veracity said:


> Roadkill you DO know this cat is about to ADOPT you, don't you? It sounds quite similar to how my friend acquired her 2nd cat Tiddles. First, he hangs about looking sorry for himself, next thing you know he's IN and demanding MORE food, strokes etc... mark my words



I doubt it, since she scarpers if I so much as open the back door.  If so, however, there's a problem: I'm in a rented house with a no-pets rule, although I'm likely to buy it or another house nearby shortly.  And when I do I want not one but two hefty cats of my own, and I doubt she'd be very happy about that.

I still see my former neighbour about from time to time, though not to speak to.  I should try, though, since it may be she's wondering where her cat's got to.  I might have difficulty keeping a straight face after the conversation I had with the builders who sorted the house out after she left, though!


----------



## Mation (Apr 24, 2014)

I keep dreaming about Dylan coming home. I do wish he would


----------



## moose (Apr 24, 2014)

Has he gone missing, Mation ? 

Lovely kittens, veracity and Marjorie. Triangular tails!


----------



## trashpony (Apr 24, 2014)

Mation said:


> I keep dreaming about Dylan coming home. I do wish he would




I was going to post cat picture spam but it seems a bit wrong now


----------



## Mation (Apr 24, 2014)

moose said:


> Has he gone missing, Mation ?
> 
> Lovely kittens, veracity and Marjorie. Triangular tails!


He's been missing for a month and a half now  Loads of people locally have an eye out for him and we'll know if he turns up at a vet's, but so far, no joy. He's such a sweet natured little thing. I hope he's being cared for, wherever he is.

Post away, trashpony . It's ok. But ta x


----------



## moose (Apr 24, 2014)

Awww, so sorry. He may just have wandered elsewhere and made himself at home  

There's a little kitten who keeps coming in the house and getting in bed with us, or nipping in to eat - no idea where to send him home to so his owners don't worry.


----------



## veracity (Apr 24, 2014)

Mation said:


> He's been missing for a month and a half now  Loads of people locally have an eye out for him and we'll know if he turns up at a vet's, but so far, no joy. He's such a sweet natured little thing. I hope he's being cared for, wherever he is.
> 
> Post away, trashpony . It's ok. But ta x


Aw Mation, I hope Dylan comes home soon.


----------



## CRI (Apr 25, 2014)

veracity said:


> Urban cat massive, I have momentous news!
> 
> Marjorie had her kittens last night, I was up til the early hours with her. Luckily everything went smoothly and she has SIX kittehs! I'm surprised at how many there are as she seems quite young, and I'm sure this is her first litter (she arrived pregnant about a month ago). They all seem healthy and growing by the second!
> 
> ...



Wheeeee!  Baaaaaaaybeeeee Kiiiitttttieeeeeees!


----------



## CRI (Apr 25, 2014)

Mation said:


> I keep dreaming about Dylan coming home. I do wish he would


Was wondering other day if had been any word.  Really sorry there hasn't


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2014)

Not knowing must be really hard Mation x

Bubbles the former runt of the litter/now giant kitten (currently 4.6kg and not full grown ) isn't very photogenic;






unlike Loki who does a good wistful





Here they are trying (and failing) to get a bird in the tree:









That was the sole extent of their efforts - standing up and shouting at it


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 25, 2014)

Weird aren't they? Once found my loancat gazing longingly up a tree, vocalising (for a really long time - real crooning, not growling or chittering) up to a nesting bird he was obviously desperate to rip into bloody chunks. It was as if he thought he really COULD sing the bird down from the trees, to meet its fate...


----------



## smmudge (Apr 25, 2014)

corr look at that tail!! that's a proper tail that is


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2014)

smmudge said:


> corr look at that tail!! that's a proper tail that is


Loki's tail? It's ridiculous. It's about the same size as the rest of him


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Loki's tail? It's ridiculous. It's about the same size as the rest of him



I can't remember now, are they from the same litter?  Their markings look very similar, but loki seems to have a much higher floof factor...


----------



## trashpony (Apr 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I can't remember now, are they from the same litter?  Their markings look very similar, but loki seems to have a much higher floof factor...


Yes they're brothers. There were 4 kittens and 2 of each kind (male/female, long/short-haired). His floof is a bit of a pain. All sorts of crap gets stuck in it (sometimes literally ) but it's v soft


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Yes they're brothers. There were 4 kittens and 2 of each kind (male/female, long/short-haired). His floof is a bit of a pain. All sorts of crap gets stuck in it (sometimes literally ) but it's v soft



cat genetics is kinda complicated like that

and  at floofeh kittehs


----------



## CRI (Apr 25, 2014)

Loki def has something of the Maine Coon/Siberian/Norwegian Forrest Cat about him.  Fluffy tails are great (except at 6 am on Sunday morning in the region of your nose.)  It's like all the tail gestures are over exaggerated with all that floof.

Might be Loki and Bubbles have different dads, same mum?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 25, 2014)

pip's been in a bastard foul mood all week, hissing, growling, scratching. i've a mind to feed him to the wolves, so i have


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2014)

Mation said:


> He's been missing for a month and a half now  Loads of people locally have an eye out for him and we'll know if he turns up at a vet's, but so far, no joy. He's such a sweet natured little thing. I hope he's being cared for, wherever he is.



Oh no, sorry to hear that   Hope he is well and happy and that he eventually turns up none the worse for wear.


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> pip's been in a bastard foul mood all week, hissing, growling, scratching. i've a mind to feed him to the wolves, so i have



I hate to ask, but if it is out of character, have you taken him to the vet to check that he isn't in pain for some reason?


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 26, 2014)

I have already suspected my cats may have been trained to use hooman loos; the placing of poop directly on top the plughole in the bath being one indicator.  At other times I thought I could see wee in the tub.

This morning I found Prince Shafi peeing into the bathroom sink.  What do you think?


----------



## susie12 (Apr 26, 2014)

My friend's cat uses the bidet to wee in so who knows?  Cats like to be clean and some of them are v clever.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 26, 2014)

Came downstairs to find Lady Socks of House Bergamot Defender of Catmania and all its Realms and Territories attacking a wooden spoon


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2014)

Behemoth seems to have acquired herself a pet. Came down this morning to find a number of snail trails on the carpet, and a somewhat the worse for wear looking snail hiding at the bottom of the stairs


----------



## fogbat (Apr 27, 2014)

I threw it out into the garden, and told her that he'd gone to live on a farm.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2014)

Left some camembert out on the side to let it get nice and ripe, turned my back for five minutes and Lady Socks was chin deep in it


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay, she's now gone and nicked my beans!


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 27, 2014)

machine cat said:


> Left some camembert out on the side to let it get nice and ripe, turned my back for five minutes and Lady Socks was chin deep in it





machine cat said:


> Okay, she's now gone and nicked my beans!



cheese then beans, eh?


----------



## CRI (Apr 27, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> cheese then beans, eh?


Better open the windows!


----------



## oryx (Apr 27, 2014)

My cat has just made a bed out of a tiny cardboard box she can't even fit into. I wouldn't mind but it's right next to her wicker bed, which is full of old jumpers and into which she fits. I'll never understand cats as long as I live.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> cheese then beans, eh?


Yes


----------



## CRI (Apr 27, 2014)

Breeze unmasks the Batman





Then takes a gloating selfie





(not my photos this time  )


----------



## trashpony (Apr 27, 2014)

Cloud Cuckoo Land lego!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 28, 2014)

philfire said:


> Is that a tin of tuna?


tin of cat food!


----------



## CRI (Apr 28, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Cloud Cuckoo Land lego!


That's OH's doing   Breeze loves to photobomb, like everything!


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 28, 2014)

I got a lovely new enameled bucket in B & M Bargains on Sunday for £4.99


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 28, 2014)

Epona said:


> I hate to ask, but if it is out of character, have you taken him to the vet to check that he isn't in pain for some reason?



nah he's just a moody bugger. seems to have cheered up over the weekend mind you


----------



## veracity (Apr 28, 2014)

Part of the kitten huddle last night


----------



## veracity (Apr 28, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> I got a lovely new enameled bucket in B & M Bargains on Sunday for £4.99


Are you going to keep a cat in it?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 28, 2014)

veracity said:


> Are you going to keep a cat in it?


I wondered if there was something hiding in the bottom


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 30, 2014)

Neither of mine chase or catch anything other than tiny flies. But this morning Higgins came into our room instead of going out for his morning patrol (they're in the spare room overnight so we get to sleep without being used as a cat perch) and pointed out a massive killer hornet (wasp) which was crawling around the headboard. Once it was dispatched he went on his way into the garden where he proceeded to chase a squirrel up the fence. I think he was getting cocky after his heroics.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 30, 2014)

I came home to a new kitty today. He has blue eyes & is very sweet. Its just the other cats & the dogs he has to win over now


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 30, 2014)

see, blue eyes


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 30, 2014)

hmmm.... These two were not amused "what do you think of the new kitty then? ....."


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 30, 2014)

This will be his new brother..


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 30, 2014)

*gasp*
They're ALL gorgeous, i-i-f. 
But those baby blue eyes! Eat yer heart out Frank Sinatra.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 30, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> *gasp*
> They're ALL gorgeous, i-i-f.
> But those baby blue eyes! Eat yer heart out Frank Sinatra.



do you think think it may be a rag doll,  is it just the coloring or do they have other points too?


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 30, 2014)

Dunno - the pic seems to show his points as sort of bluey grey which I thought is more of a Siamese thing, but I don't know anything about ragdolls (or the finer points of cat breeding in general tbh.) Manter's gorgeous cat is a ragdoll I think (?or is it a snowshoe?) and she always says he's gentle, hugely affectionate and a bit thick - so you could look out for those qualities ;-P but she'd be the proper ragdoll identifier around here. 

*goes off to sulk at having an ordinary reclaimed mog on timeshare  and not such a rare and beautiful creature menagerie at home as some other posters*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 30, 2014)

ice-is-forming said:


> I came home to a new kitty today.



was this planned, or did kitty just turn up?



Hope you're very happy together.  But bear in mind that the dog will get outvoted from now on...


----------



## Manter (Apr 30, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Yes they're brothers. There were 4 kittens and 2 of each kind (male/female, long/short-haired). His floof is a bit of a pain. All sorts of crap gets stuck in it (sometimes literally ) but it's v soft


Fluffy cats are ace.

I'm missing idiot cat.


----------



## Manter (Apr 30, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> I have already suspected my cats may have been trained to use hooman loos; the placing of poop directly on top the plughole in the bath being one indicator.  At other times I thought I could see wee in the tub.
> 
> This morning I found Prince Shafi peeing into the bathroom sink.  What do you think?


Have you seen these? Quite the rage on the west coast, apparently, a client suggested I get one for idiot cat and looked quite put out when I cried laughing
http://www.citikitty.com


----------



## Manter (Apr 30, 2014)

ice-is-forming said:


> do you think think it may be a rag doll,  is it just the coloring or do they have other points too?


Could be. Face shape and fluff looks like it, but could just be one of those things.  Raggies come in a variety of colours and the newer ones are bred to be all Siamese colourings. 

Ragdolls are big, mine is about 2ft nose to rump and he's only 18 months old; and if you pick them up on their backs, they do go floppy, just like ragdolls. You can manhandle them waaaay more than normal cats/cats with any self respect at all.

The other thing to look for is tabby stripes in their pointing- basically their orig genetics were Siamese, Persian and tabby (not secret government experiments, despite what the first breeder claimed). As he gets older, look at the back of his head- if there are stripes faintly visible in his pointing he may well be. They get darker with age too. 

And they are vocal- they chatter as they wander round the house. Mine makes a sort of exertion 'chirrup' every time he jumps onto something.

If you think he might be a ragdoll, get the vet to check his heart at least annually- there is a genetic defect that disreputable breeders ignore (ours comes from a sire and dam who were both tested and he's free of it)- if you don't know his breeding he may be susceptible to palpitations*. If he is a raggie you should also be able to teach him to fetch, which is bloody funny. And you need to groom him, otherwise he'll get bum dreadlocks, which are not cool. Normal fluffy cats can look after themselves to some extent but Raggies seem not to.  

*ragdolls are the most ridiculous cats in all sorts of ways but the cuddliest, funniest, loveliest creatures. I never wanted one, I wanted a mog; but having had one I'm not sure I could ever have any other sort of cat.


----------



## CRI (Apr 30, 2014)

Manter said:


> Have you seen these? Quite the rage on the west coast, apparently, a client suggested I get one for idiot cat and looked quite put out when I cried laughing
> http://www.citikitty.com


I've occasionally been tempted by getting Breeze to use the toilet.  Think would be fine for peeing, but she's got this thing where she prefers to crap when one of us is here, so we'll clean it up I guess.  She will spend ages trying to cover it up/get rid of it if we don't get to it - even flipping the litter box over to do it.    My worry is if she shat on the loo, she'd be in there trying to push it through the u bend and drown or something.  Got one of those small push button flushes, so couldn't even teach her to flip the handle.


----------



## CRI (Apr 30, 2014)

veracity said:


> Part of the kitten huddle last night


Oh, those tiny, tiny ears!



ice-is-forming said:


> hmmm.... These two were not amused "what do you think of the new kitty then? ....."



Ha ha, loving the "not impressed face."



Manter said:


> And they are vocal- they chatter as they wander round the house. Mine makes a sort of exertion 'chirrup' every time he jumps onto something.



Breeze does something like that - sort of a cross between her usual buzz/trill sound and a grunt.  She's not exactly blessed with grace or dexterity, so I think it takes a bit of effort to jump onto stuff, bless!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 30, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> was this planned, or did kitty just turn up?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're very happy together.  But bear in mind that the dog will get outvoted from now on...



Not planned at all! Do people actually plan cats? I came home from work and my daughter had him, she'd seen a sign up for free kittens and had gone to see if 



Spoiler: do not read really..



they'd be any good for feeding to the snakes. Apparently they were too cute to feed to snakes though


 so here he is  Cats come and go around here, so I'v become, maybe a bit unsentimental about them



Spoiler: probably best to not read this if your read that ^^ and it upset you



My house is on the way to the jetty and i reckon a lot of them have been taken for bait over the years.



we'll see how it goes..


----------



## trashpony (Apr 30, 2014)

That's very interesting Manter 

I don't know what my moggies are mixed with but they really are ace.  Ridiculously affectionate, stupidly floppy and passive (we call Bubbles the shorthaired one the boneless cat and sometimes Bubba K and I make him do rapping ) and he is really chatty. Loki (the fluffy arsed one) is virtually silent. They are by far the best cats I've ever had and are apparently the highlight of lots of kids' journeys to school because they offer up their tummies for stroking to any passer by


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 30, 2014)

ice-is-forming said:


> Not planned at all! Do people actually plan cats?



some do

at least in this case there was some human intervention, rather than kitteh turning up on the doorstep (or coming in the cat flap) and expecting to be fed...


----------



## smmudge (May 1, 2014)

ice-is-forming said:


> Spoiler: probably best to not read this if your read that ^^ and it upset you
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: question



bait for what??


----------



## Cribynkle (May 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> snip
> 
> *ragdolls are the most ridiculous cats in all sorts of ways but the cuddliest, funniest, loveliest creatures. I never wanted one, I wanted a mog; but having had one I'm not sure I could ever have any other sort of cat.


 
I've always been a moggie fan but after having had my dearly departed Tallulah I'd definitely get another British shorthair, they have lovely friendly personalities, completely unfazed in any situation 

My sister has a Birman with a ragdoll personality, one of the lovliest daftest cats I've ever met


----------



## Schmetterling (May 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Have you seen these? Quite the rage on the west coast, apparently, a client suggested I get one for idiot cat and looked quite put out when I cried laughing
> http://www.citikitty.com


I need to read up on how to train le chat. At the moment I am just leaving the loo door open, hoping they will pick it up by osmosis...


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 1, 2014)

I'm working away at the moment and received a picture from mr shakes of an ornamental fish which Harry had delivered into the living room. It was swimming round in a bucket until mr shakes could do a midnight drop under the cover of darkness.


----------



## Mogden (May 1, 2014)

Well my feline total is now 7. Increase by 4 since I was last posting. Most days I don't notice there are so many but days like today when there's a chill in the air, I'm doing a bloody foot tango just to get to the loo.


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 1, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Spoiler: question
> 
> 
> 
> bait for what??





Spoiler: stuff like....



fish, crab pots, sharks that sort of thing


----------



## Manter (May 1, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> I've always been a moggie fan but after having had my dearly departed Tallulah I'd definitely get another British shorthair, they have lovely friendly personalities, completely unfazed in any situation
> 
> My sister has a Birman with a ragdoll personality, one of the lovliest daftest cats I've ever met


My vet friend says the nicest and foulest cats she has ever met have been British shorthairs 

I've always loved the look of Russian Blues, but apparently they're not v affectionate. Birmans are v lovely to look at, but again, apparently some aren't v friendly. Whereas all ragdolls are friendly, though some are thicker than others. Mine is remarkably dim, bless him.  We got back from holiday today, and he is ecstatic, doesn't want to let us out of his sight. But as there are three of us and we are all in different places he is currently tearing between the bedroom, kitchen and nursery to check no one has gone anywhere. I think he's going to do himself a mischief 

E2a he's just launched himself onto my lap from the doorway and is now floppy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 limpet-cat


----------



## Dr_Herbz (May 1, 2014)

My dad's moggy... she's ace.


----------



## Mogden (May 1, 2014)

I've always reckoned on at 2 of mine being ragdoll cos one goes super floppy when held and is a bit chatty, the other mildly floppy but that one is also batshit crazy and talks quite a bit and has a supremely fluffy tail.

I also have one polydactal. Meg, or Smeghead as she is more usually known, has not long had her 13th birthday.

And a hermaphrocat. Mookie/Herm really is. Vets couldn't what bits were there and what was missing when Mooks was done.

Also one with a lot of Bengal. He is a noisy noisy bugger!! Especially at 3 or 5 in the morning!


----------



## veracity (May 2, 2014)

The kits are 10 days old today and all doing well


----------



## fucthest8 (May 2, 2014)

veracity said:


> The kits are 10 days old today and all doing well



MOAR KITTEN PICS please


----------



## trabuquera (May 2, 2014)

MANY MANY MOAR! They already look like different beings from those tiny-scrap pix...
Does look a bit as if Marjorie is taking the strong-paw approach to bedtime. She's a Gina Ford girl for sure. "go to sleep dammit! there may be 6 of you demanding nourishment but your mama needs her rest!"


----------



## veracity (May 2, 2014)

O aye trabuquera, Marjorie's a tough love mum. Keep hearing outraged 'MEEPS' from kitten corner when she's washing them, she really tosses them about!


----------



## Mogden (May 2, 2014)

Look I waited til 7am to wake you this morning. And no I'm not budging. The bed making will have to happen after my nap.


----------



## trashpony (May 2, 2014)

Is that a duvet cover with tandems on it?  

Today two separate neighbours (one of whom I didn't know) distracted Loki while I was going to take/pick up the foal from school because he keeps following me down the street. This afternoon, Bubbles decided to come along too. Honestly, they really are the dimmest pair


----------



## Mogden (May 2, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Is that a duvet cover with tandems on it?
> 
> Today two separate neighbours (one of whom I didn't know) distracted Loki while I was going to take/pick up the foal from school because he keeps following me down the street. This afternoon, Bubbles decided to come along too. Honestly, they really are the dimmest pair


It is indeed! Primark's finest  

Mine stay in the garden and back areas of the house. They do keep an eye on me from windowsills though.


----------



## CRI (May 2, 2014)

veracity said:


> The kits are 10 days old today and all doing well


Oh, look at that little mouth!


----------



## Manter (May 2, 2014)

veracity said:


> The kits are 10 days old today and all doing well


omigod that's cute


----------



## CRI (May 2, 2014)

Breeze hanging out out back while I was pulling weeds. (I'm leaving the ginormous ones behind the shed as nothing else grows back there, and she loves them!)


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 2, 2014)

hello isla


----------



## CRI (May 3, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> hello isla


Isla's got the prettiest nose!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 3, 2014)

CRI said:


> Isla's got the prettiest nose!


and eyes <3 (sorry if i've posted this before!) /catlove


----------



## smmudge (May 3, 2014)

is that a VHS?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 3, 2014)

smmudge said:


> is that a VHS?


retro kitty


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

I have to say, that going on the description @ Manta gave,this kitty appears to be a rag doll. sooooooo soft.like a babys cheek.if you... had your eyes shut you may not notice that you're even touching it soft?'...iykwim?

its sweet natured and floppy too  mean whil other one is trning to ty6r0 a3 servc5ce 5s res40ed  5sh s5ghs5gh
anyway,  have c6005sss56ned a set 6f c4te 25tty *5cs by 0y da4ghter wh6 ha**ens t6 be s5gh/
]-=gh4



any way. i have asked my daughter to take some cute kitty pics this arvo.so any requests? maybe cute kitten in a bucket? trashpony maybe typing kitten? i dunno. shes good at that sort of thing. i will post the results.below is a little bit of what she does, there is heaps more. a lot of snakes.great stuff but not for here.


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

sorry looking for kitten ones 

think i may have to go and start my own thread. she does lovely pics!


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

oo found a furry one



Spoiler


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

so kittys, any requests?  some some awesome snake ones! but not for this thread. id put spoliers round them but cant seem to do it sorry but one more please?



Spoiler


----------



## smmudge (May 3, 2014)

ice-is-forming said:


> Spoiler: stuff like....
> 
> 
> 
> fish, crab pots, sharks that sort of thing



lol I didn't know that


Spoiler



crabs and fish ate kittens


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

sorry for derail.i'll put cute kitty pics up later. theres some lovely ones on this thread


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

one more. last one untill they be kittys.

promise. thank you whoever directed me to self indulgent pet thread. but wtf i'll be darned if i know how you did that?



Spoiler


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

smmudge said:


> lol I didn't know that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yeah, love 'em. as do snakes


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

Here you go


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)




----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)




----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

shes busy now. she doesnt like doing them cos they wont stay still and its dark here. she likes doing pics in the sun apparently. so tomorrow. maybe more. meh. ha! thunder


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

its such a sweet heart


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 3, 2014)

& im aware i may be band widthing it , so sorry


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 3, 2014)

ice-is-forming, I liked your picture of the snake wrapped around Buddha's head because it was a cool picture, but please don't tell me you were intentionally posting animals that ate kittens?? 

Also wtf is the little marsupial/mammal thing in the hole?


----------



## smmudge (May 3, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also wtf is the little marsupial/mammal thing in the hole?



Do you mean the rat? It's got curly whiskers and fluffy fur because it's a rex.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 3, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Do you mean the rat? It's got curly whiskers and fluffy fur because it's a rex.


Yes, it is probably a rat  I am not going to replace David Attenborough any time soon! 

Also I notice my autopilot spelling error has now been preserved for eternity


----------



## smmudge (May 3, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also I notice my autopilot spelling error has now been preserved for eternity



What spelling error?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 3, 2014)

ice-is-forming said:


> I came home from work and my daughter had him, she'd seen a sign up for free kittens and had gone to see if
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmetterling (May 3, 2014)

Eeeeeeeew; Diddie licked Prince Shafi's bum yesterday.  Son says they do it regularly; I had never seen it. Really?  Cats do that?

Also, Diddie had been in the bedroom with me the night before and at one point had twice licked my cheek. At the time I thought it was endearing.  I now have a different opinion on that....


----------



## CRI (May 3, 2014)

ice-is-forming said:


> yeah, love 'em. as do snakes



Fish, crabs, snakes, I imagine they'd be quite happy to eat humans, too, or at least parts of them.


----------



## Manter (May 3, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Eeeeeeeew; Diddie licked Prince Shafi's bum yesterday.  Son says they do it regularly; I had never seen it. Really?  Cats do that?
> 
> Also, Diddie had been in the bedroom with me the night before and at one point had twice licked my cheek. At the time I thought it was endearing.  I now have a different opinion on that....


Their saliva is antiseptic apparently.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> Their saliva is antiseptic apparently.



So is ours.


----------



## Manter (May 3, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> So is ours.


I still won't be licking my cat's bum


----------



## Geri (May 3, 2014)

Jimmy is lying between my legs on the sofa (was on my legs initially but I had to move them when they started going numb). This is a really rare event that has taken him three years to feel comfortable enough to do.


----------



## fishfinger (May 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> I still won't be licking my cat's bum


Not even if your cat's bum is badly infected? You heartless person


----------



## purenarcotic (May 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> I still won't be licking my cat's bum



I am extremely pleased to hear this.


----------



## Mogden (May 3, 2014)

My lot are always having a sniff'n'lick session. Especially while eating strangely. It's like a feline cat-erpillar at dinner time. Head bum head bum head bum


----------



## Manter (May 3, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Not even if your cat's bum is badly infected? You heartless person


Perhaps especially if it's infected....


----------



## CRI (May 4, 2014)

Face of good.			   Face of evil.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2014)

Geri said:


> Jimmy is lying between my legs on the sofa (was on my legs initially but I had to move them when they started going numb). This is a really rare event that has taken him three years to feel comfortable enough to do.



courtesy of the bandwidthz thread



CRI said:


>


----------



## slightlytouched (May 4, 2014)

My Willow came in today from what I can only assume was the biggest cat fight she's ever been in.  She had blood smears all over her, some on her claws so she must have fought back.  She has a torn one of her pads on that paw too, and has a a puffed up weepy eye.  

Poor thing was really shaky and all fluff puffed like she'd been defending herself.  She seems a bit better now and is washing herself of the blood smears.  Got the neighbours to keep a close eye on her tomorrow whilst I'm at work.


----------



## CRI (May 4, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> My Willow came in today from what I can only assume was the biggest cat fight she's ever been in.  She had blood smears all over her, some on her claws so she must have fought back.  She has a torn one of her pads on that paw too, and has a a puffed up weepy eye.
> 
> Poor thing was really shaky and all fluff puffed like she'd been defending herself.  She seems a bit better now and is washing herself of the blood smears.  Got the neighbours to keep a close eye on her tomorrow whilst I'm at work.


Oh no, hope it's not too bad once she's cleaned up a bit.  Poor Willow (and you!)


----------



## slightlytouched (May 4, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh no, hope it's not too bad once she's cleaned up a bit.  Poor Willow (and you!)


She refused food and water earlier, but after a good nap she's tucked into some treats. A good sign that she's OK. Certainly was a worry when I couldn't find where the blood was from!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> My Willow came in today from what I can only assume was the biggest cat fight she's ever been in.  She had blood smears all over her, some on her claws so she must have fought back.  She has a torn one of her pads on that paw too, and has a a puffed up weepy eye.
> 
> Poor thing was really shaky and all fluff puffed like she'd been defending herself.  She seems a bit better now and is washing herself of the blood smears.  Got the neighbours to keep a close eye on her tomorrow whilst I'm at work.





((((willow))))


----------



## CRI (May 5, 2014)

How's Willow getting on today?


----------



## slightlytouched (May 5, 2014)

CRI said:


> How's Willow getting on today?


 She could open her eye, but it seemed a bit weepy.  Bless her, she keeps going to do the paddy paw kneading thing then realises that her paw is sore!  I'll give the paw a clean later on today.


----------



## slightlytouched (May 5, 2014)

Came home from work and Willow came trotting over to me as normal, meowing like crazy as normal. Eye open and no limp! Can't call her Limpy Winky any more


----------



## trashpony (May 6, 2014)

Loki the perennially dim has a new favourite sleeping place:





There's a  2.5m drop onto a tiled floor   Let's hope he doesn't stretch out too much in his sleep


----------



## slightlytouched (May 9, 2014)

Finally have all 3 cats in the house together, now to put up with them all wanting to get out for an hour.  Trip to the vets imminent (only vaccinations)! One of them is a complete nightmare to get into the catbox, so not looking forward to that!


----------



## slightlytouched (May 9, 2014)

Oh dear poor Willows, not a good week for her.  Although she seems fine in herself, as she was last time, a growth has reappeared in her abdomen.
Back on the antibiotics, which fortunately she likes and will eat without coaxing/forcing.


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 10, 2014)

I can confirm that kitten is most definitely a rag doll, such a funny breed of cat!


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> Finally have all 3 cats in the house together, now to put up with them all wanting to get out for an hour.  Trip to the vets imminent (only vaccinations)! One of them is a complete nightmare to get into the catbox, so not looking forward to that!


Have you tried a top opening box or cage? So much easier!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 10, 2014)

Geri said:


> Have you tried a top opening box or cage? So much easier!



and load cat in to box tail first - it makes the 'stick all legs out' trick less effective.


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and load cat in to box tail first - it makes the 'stick all legs out' trick less effective.


 
I just put Dreamies in it and they jump in!


----------



## izz (May 10, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and load cat in to box tail first - it makes the 'stick all legs out' trick less effective.


-interesting, Hellbeast is definitely a head-first or no chance gal.


----------



## veracity (May 10, 2014)

Geri said:


> I just put Dreamies in it and they jump in!


Yes Marjorie falls for the old Dreamies trick too. I'm intrigued as to why they are SO irresistible, Marjorie appears to be possessed whenever Dreamies come out. She only has to hear the crinkle of the packet!


----------



## veracity (May 10, 2014)

The kits have all opened their eyes this week, and are starting to totter unsteadily around. Marjorie's not going to know what's hit her soon. Last night, they had the cutest mass brawl I've ever seen


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2014)

veracity said:


> Yes Marjorie falls for the old Dreamies trick too. I'm intrigued as to why they are SO irresistible, Marjorie appears to be possessed whenever Dreamies come out. She only has to hear the crinkle of the packet!


 
Yeah, I daren't even move the packet if Jimmy is in the house - he can hear it from upstairs and I hear the thump of him jumping off the bed. It's like crack for cats.


----------



## veracity (May 10, 2014)

Geri said:


> Yeah, I daren't even move the packet if Jimmy is in the house - he can hear it from upstairs and I hear the thump of him jumping off the bed. It's like crack for cats.


To me logic dictates they must be evil.. but on the other hand they do come in handy when trying to persuade cats to do things! philfire is convinced they lead to farts that smell like the undead.


----------



## trashpony (May 10, 2014)

The cats went through a sad phase of sleeping apart but are back in full on Siamese twin mode now. Head belongs to the body on the left. Apols for photobomb


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2014)

It's so cute when cats cuddle up together. My mum's cats are brothers so they do this. I've never had sibling cats so mine are always apart.


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2014)

Large Robert has become our daily alarm clock - at around 4.45am  every fucking morning he decides that it's time for cuddles - so up the stairs he comes - onto the stepper at the bottom of the bed (he's bouncing off 20 years old so that's allowed) and then he very studiously walks up the middle of the bed until he get between me and Mrs Voltz where he, eventually after much faffing around, settles with his head on part of my pillow, lying stretched out between us and starts to purr his head off - Mrs Voltz, who could sleep through the end of days and would probably miss the second coming, often sleeps through most of this, but as I'm a fairly light sleeper and having an icy cold paw, often with extended "noodling claws", jammed into my back or shoulder, I'm fully awake - just intime for the alarm clock to go off a full 45 minutes later


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 11, 2014)

My 2 have been exceeding themselves with random catnap spots today


----------



## tufty79 (May 11, 2014)

my neighbour was in the hall earlier  when one of the local cats decided to visit. through the window.

 

er..


----------



## High Voltage (May 11, 2014)

Is the cat alright - must have hit that window at a hell of a speed


----------



## tufty79 (May 11, 2014)

I hope so - apparently it just got up and ran off again. going to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 11, 2014)

Shit the bed!


----------



## fishfinger (May 11, 2014)

Hope your mog is ok tufty79


----------



## slightlytouched (May 11, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> my neighbour was in the hall earlier  when one of the local cats decided to visit. through the window.
> 
> er..



Had you put some Dreamies down?!


----------



## William of Walworth (May 11, 2014)

(from foot of page 68, just catching up)



Mogden said:


> *Well my feline total is now 7*. *Increase by 4 since I was last posting*. Most days I don't notice there are so many but days like today when there's a chill in the air, I'm doing a bloody foot tango just to get to the loo.



Kinnell! festivaldeb called herself the mad cat woman when she had FOUR .... and since the oldest left us (   ) we still have three ....


----------



## William of Walworth (May 11, 2014)

Approving of all the new fluffy kitten and cat pictures!  

One day I'll work out how  to post pix of our three grumpy old fuckers ...  

(They're lovely really. Honest. Just lacking in photogenic kitten-ness ... )


----------



## Manter (May 11, 2014)

ice-is-forming said:


> I can confirm that kitten is most definitely a rag doll, such a funny breed of cat!


Oh dear, may not last long if you have people taking them for bait. They are very, very trusting (which is one of the reasons mine isn't allowed to roam.)


----------



## Mogden (May 11, 2014)

Flinty threw up. Nothing new here cos she's a ragdoll type with long fur. But she did it from the top of my nursing home chair, quite high, and it was very lightly digested dry cat food so it rattled as it hit the floor.


----------



## J Ed (May 12, 2014)

I'm not really asking for advice I'm just confused by the cat situation I find myself in.

My mum has two female cats - one is really smart and the other isn't. The smart cat is physically bigger and definitely stronger than the less smart cat so you would expect her to be the dominant cat, right? Well she isn't, in fact she is routinely bullied by the less intelligent and less physically imposing cat and all the classic signs of cat dominance are there. The smaller cat eats first, starts fights and the bigger and more intelligent cat really seems to hate it.


What if anything can be done about this situation?


----------



## trashpony (May 12, 2014)

Not seen Loki since yesterday evening - I don't usually see them at night anyway (shut them out the bedroom because they chase one another around/over/under the bed but he's usually in first thing 

ETA - just come home. God knows where he's been but wherever it is, he's been asleep because he's got lots of energy


----------



## High Voltage (May 12, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Not seen Loki since yesterday evening - I don't usually see them at night anyway (shut them out the bedroom because they chase one another around/over/under the bed but he's usually in first thing
> 
> ETA - just come home. God knows where he's been but wherever it is, he's been asleep because he's got lots of energy



Rusty used to do this - she'd often come back smelling of either:-

Fresh laundry

or

A ladies perfume that wasn't one of Mrs Voltz's

So 

Wonder where she used to go hiding


----------



## Mogden (May 12, 2014)

I always give my mob a good sniff when I cuddle them. Sometimes they smell of other perfumes and washing powders. Stone came home once and I nearly herniated myself picking him up cos he was suddenly very heavy. Gave him a sniffcuddle and he reeked of the bloody fish and chip shop at the bottom of the road!


----------



## High Voltage (May 12, 2014)

The best time for smelling a cat is when it's really cold outside and they've been outside in the cold for a goodly while

When they come in wanting a warming cuddle and they jump up on your lap - THEN right then before they've warmed up - that's when they smell like clean laundered sheets - no perfume just really fresh - it doesn't last very long - and I'm NOT STRANGE


----------



## Mogden (May 12, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> The best time for smelling a cat is when it's really cold outside and they've been outside in the cold for a goodly while
> 
> When they come in wanting a warming cuddle and they jump up on your lap - THEN right then before they've warmed up - that's when they smell like clean laundered sheets - no perfume just really fresh - it doesn't last very long - and I'm NOT STRANGE


No you're not strange. I love that fresh cat smell.


----------



## izz (May 12, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> The best time for smelling a cat is when it's really cold outside and they've been outside in the cold for a goodly while
> 
> When they come in wanting a warming cuddle and they jump up on your lap - THEN right then before they've warmed up - that's when they smell like clean laundered sheets - no perfume just really fresh - it doesn't last very long - and I'm NOT STRANGE



well, not because of _that.........._


----------



## CRI (May 13, 2014)

Away by the coast for a few days.  Breeze loved the "bird watching" and new place to explore.  (Pig snaps on the Self-Indulgent thread)


----------



## CRI (May 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Not seen Loki since yesterday evening - I don't usually see them at night anyway (shut them out the bedroom because they chase one another around/over/under the bed but he's usually in first thing
> 
> ETA - just come home. God knows where he's been but wherever it is, he's been asleep because he's got lots of energy


Whoa, that must have been nail-biting.  Sneaky little git!


----------



## CRI (May 13, 2014)

Mogden said:


> No you're not strange. I love that fresh cat smell.


Kitties do smell nice.  Well, the smell of nothing, but a fresh nothing.  A clean cavy also smells lovely - like a clean barn sort of smell.

Yes, I sniff my pets.


----------



## CRI (May 14, 2014)

I put this on Bandwidth, but think it goes here, too.  I thought Breeze was brave warning me about the smoking tumble dryer but this kitty, wow!


----------



## Sirena (May 14, 2014)

CRI said:


> I put this on Bandwidth, but think it goes here, too.  I thought Breeze was brave warning me about the smoking tumble dryer but this kitty, wow!



I just saw that somewhere else.  Very impressive moggie.  Quite a hero.

I think people might skip the last couple of seconds if they don't like gore....


----------



## Cribynkle (May 14, 2014)

CRI said:


> I put this on Bandwidth, but think it goes here, too.  I thought Breeze was brave warning me about the smoking tumble dryer but this kitty, wow!



 what a formidable cat! My pair would leave me (and anyone else) to it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2014)

Mogden said:


> I always give my mob a good sniff when I cuddle them. Sometimes they smell of other perfumes and washing powders. Stone came home once and I nearly herniated myself picking him up cos he was suddenly very heavy. Gave him a sniffcuddle and he reeked of the bloody fish and chip shop at the bottom of the road!


Mr. Kippers often smells of Marmite!


----------



## Cribynkle (May 15, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> The best time for smelling a cat is when it's really cold outside and they've been outside in the cold for a goodly while
> 
> When they come in wanting a warming cuddle and they jump up on your lap - THEN right then before they've warmed up - that's when they smell like clean laundered sheets - no perfume just really fresh - it doesn't last very long - and I'm NOT STRANGE



I love the fresh cat smell when they come in from outside. Though sometimes Higgins comes in smelling of perfume and cigarettes


----------



## Manter (May 15, 2014)

CRI said:


> I put this on Bandwidth, but think it goes here, too.  I thought Breeze was brave warning me about the smoking tumble dryer but this kitty, wow!



why did the mother run into the house (I assume) without picking up the boy


----------



## trashpony (May 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> why did the mother run into the house (I assume) without picking up the boy


I wondered that too. And how the filming worked. I decided it had been edited together from security footage


----------



## Mogden (May 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> why did the mother run into the house (I assume) without picking up the boy





trashpony said:


> I wondered that too. And how the filming worked. I decided it had been edited together from security footage



Apparently she had run off screen to chase the dog away and to try and get the owner's attention.

I hope my feline lot would be that cool in a crisis.


----------



## Manter (May 16, 2014)

idiot cat guards the stairs.


----------



## Epona (May 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Kitties do smell nice.  Well, the smell of nothing, but a fresh nothing.  A clean cavy also smells lovely - like a clean barn sort of smell.
> 
> Yes, I sniff my pets.



I sniff my pets too   Healthy cats don't smell of anything much at all, but there's a nice furry warmth when you stick your nose up against them.
Birds (parrot types) smell exactly like old books - dry and dusty


----------



## CRI (May 17, 2014)

Got some sad news last night - a dear friend's cat was hit by a car and killed.  She was only about 18 months old - had no fear of cars, unfortunately.  Her sister cat and the neighbour cat who was her "best pal" don't seem to know what to do with themselves (well, neither do the humans in the household.) 

She's had more cats than I have so probably already knows what to do, but would welcome any advice so I can maybe be some support, like is it better to get another cat (immediately or wait?) or will the surviving cat be okay on her own?  From what I've read here, cats prefer being alone, but if they've never been alone, is it different?  I know guinea pigs but still working out cats.  Thanks.

RIP Layla


----------



## trashpony (May 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Got some sad news last night - a dear friend's cat was hit by a car and killed.  She was only about 18 months old - had no fear of cars, unfortunately.  Her sister cat and the neighbour cat who was her "best pal" don't seem to know what to do with themselves (well, neither do the humans in the household.)
> 
> She's had more cats than I have so probably already knows what to do, but would welcome any advice so I can maybe be some support, like is it better to get another cat (immediately or wait?) or will the surviving cat be okay on her own?  From what I've read here, cats prefer being alone, but if they've never been alone, is it different?  I know guinea pigs but still working out cats.  Thanks.
> 
> RIP Layla


That's so sad  All I'd say is to play it by ear. I know my two would be devastated if they lost one another but they're unusually close. If it were me (and I've got a horrible feeling I may be in a similar situation because Loki has no fear of cars either), I'd get another cat fairly soon after because I think it would be really odd to only have one cat now for both the humans and the remaining cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Got some sad news last night - a dear friend's cat was hit by a car and killed.  She was only about 18 months old - had no fear of cars, unfortunately.  Her sister cat and the neighbour cat who was her "best pal" don't seem to know what to do with themselves (well, neither do the humans in the household.)
> 
> She's had more cats than I have so probably already knows what to do, but would welcome any advice so I can maybe be some support, like is it better to get another cat (immediately or wait?) or will the surviving cat be okay on her own?  From what I've read here, cats prefer being alone, but if they've never been alone, is it different?  I know guinea pigs but still working out cats.  Thanks.
> 
> RIP Layla





Dunno really.  

It depends on the cat/s involved.  

Some people seem to work on the principle "you're both cats, you ought to be friends" and it's not really as simple as that.


----------



## CRI (May 17, 2014)

Thanks both.  Layla and her sister were close in some ways - particularly sleeping together, but Layla actually spent more time with the tomcat next door, who's been on his own for about a year since his buddy died.  I'm told he's the one pawing at the door and crying, waiting for his pal to come out.  Gah, why do animals have to have feels like this


----------



## fishfinger (May 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> RIP Layla


Really sorry to hear this


----------



## Mogden (May 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Got some sad news last night - a dear friend's cat was hit by a car and killed.  She was only about 18 months old - had no fear of cars, unfortunately.  Her sister cat and the neighbour cat who was her "best pal" don't seem to know what to do with themselves (well, neither do the humans in the household.)
> 
> She's had more cats than I have so probably already knows what to do, but would welcome any advice so I can maybe be some support, like is it better to get another cat (immediately or wait?) or will the surviving cat be okay on her own?  From what I've read here, cats prefer being alone, but if they've never been alone, is it different?  I know guinea pigs but still working out cats.  Thanks.
> 
> RIP Layla


 That's grim news. When I found Pogue dead in the garden I let Meg, his mum, see him and say her goodbye but she did pine a bit. Nothing I could do to help really other than extra fuss and cuddles. She was my only cat for a while and pretty soon it became obvious she needed more company so I got 2 more.  She'll know if it's the right thing to do or fate will send round a stray that refuses to leave x


----------



## colacubes (May 18, 2014)

Advice please cat fans.

Max is getting very old now (he's around 20) and recently we've noticed he's sometimes not cleaning his bum properly after he goes for a poo   We've taken to just wiping it off with loo roll, but it's not terribly pleasant for him (1 of us has to hold him while the other wipes).  Has anyone got any advice on dealing with it better for him.  I was wondering whether some of that moist loo roll might be better?


----------



## CRI (May 18, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Advice please cat fans.
> 
> Max is getting very old now (he's around 20) and recently we've noticed he's sometimes not cleaning his bum properly after he goes for a poo   We've taken to just wiping it off with loo roll, but it's not terribly pleasant for him (1 of us has to hold him while the other wipes).  Has anyone got any advice on dealing with it better for him.  I was wondering whether some of that moist loo roll might be better?


That sounds a good idea (and more likely to get all the klingons off.)  Those toddler wipes that are flushable are pretty good for this sort of job and have a nice smell.  I've used them for guinea pig "toileting chores" (you don't want to know,) so I think they're probably good for cats as well.


----------



## CRI (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the good wishes about Layla.  Was on phone to friend last night and she's still beside herself.  Has had lots of cats, but was closest to this one.  Stuff like this never gets any easier.


----------



## CRI (May 19, 2014)

On a lighter note, Breeze has been wrecking havoc this weekend


----------



## fishfinger (May 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> On a lighter note, Breeze has been wrecking havoc this weekend


She's _such_ a vandal!


----------



## CRI (May 19, 2014)

Just found a picture of Breeze's doppelganger (sort of!)  How cute is this?


----------



## veracity (May 19, 2014)

Aw CRI  , that's really sad about Layla, RIP.

Kitten update: the kits are finally out of the box, and causing chaos already. Marjorie came to wake me up this morning, and dragged me downstairs to witness the hullabaloo. They're all squeaking like Sooty, biting my toes and chasing Marjorie round the dining room . She's outraged!


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 19, 2014)

Couple of the boys last night







Its tiring work exploring


----------



## fishfinger (May 19, 2014)

veracity said:


> Kitten update: the kits are finally out of the box,...


Oooh! they're so cuuuuuute!


----------



## CRI (May 19, 2014)

veracity said:


> Aw CRI  , that's really sad about Layla, RIP.
> 
> Kitten update: the kits are finally out of the box, and causing chaos already. Marjorie came to wake me up this morning, and dragged me downstairs to witness the hullabaloo. They're all squeaking like Sooty, biting my toes and chasing Marjorie round the dining room . She's outraged!


Okay, I squealed, I squealed mightily.  They're so gorgeous!



Mumbles274 said:


> Couple of the boys last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a fab place to explore. Any fish in there (left at least?)


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 19, 2014)

Yeah loads of fish.. They got no chance of catching them and also do a good job of keeping the seagulls away


----------



## trabuquera (May 19, 2014)

veracity said:


>



Oh those narrow little shoulders! Big giant bobble heads! insane whiskerage! they're gorgeous! *melts*


----------



## trashpony (May 19, 2014)

They're absolutely delicious veracity


----------



## slightlytouched (May 19, 2014)

Willy Willows today, she better not have dribbled on my iPad!


----------



## izz (May 19, 2014)

Last Friday, time for Hellbeast to have a checkover and blood test, for she is an old gal now. New Young Vet says "Just take a seat, I'll be two minutes if she's OK, or three if she makes a fuss". Two minutes came and went, then three, then five, then ten, then NYV came back in looking dishevelled and asked me to wait in the waiting room, Ten further minutes later, cat returned to me by grinning and totally undishevelled nurse 

Made me proud


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 19, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> View attachment 54168 View attachment 54169
> Willy Willows today, she better not have dribbled on my iPad!


----------



## Mr Moose (May 20, 2014)

I is bloody tired today after a hard morning patrolling the garden. I is almost too tired to go to bed.


----------



## slightlytouched (May 22, 2014)

Back to the vets for a check up on Willow's lump which has shrunk a little (now golf ball size).  Seeing as she isn't bothered by it and antibiotics made it go away last time we are following the same plan again. 

Very reluctant for them to go poking about in her insides, which they'll have to do to find out what it is.  Until the day she is in pain with it, or it's affecting her quality of life I'd much rather stick to the less invasive methods.


----------



## CRI (May 22, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> Back to the vets for a check up on Willow's lump which has shrunk a little (now golf ball size).  Seeing as she isn't bothered by it and antibiotics made it go away last time we are following the same plan again.
> 
> Very reluctant for them to go poking about in her insides, which they'll have to do to find out what it is.  Until the day she is in pain with it, or it's affecting her quality of life I'd much rather stick to the less invasive methods.


Please do keep us posted on Willow.  Know what you mean about balancing up distressing investigations with more conservative measures.  Best of luck with this.


----------



## veracity (May 23, 2014)

Fingers crossed that the antibiotics will do the trick for Willow, slightlytouched .


----------



## veracity (May 23, 2014)

Kitten update:

This is Raffles, named after the gentleman burglar of EW Hornung's novels (for reasons that will become apparent). Raffles is the most advanced of the kits, he's eating food already and walking round like he owns the place. I've fallen in love with his cheeky antics and have decided he's going to stay here with me and Marjorie when the other kits leave home. 





This is his brother, Fluffyhead. Note Raffles in the background, sneaking up on him in a dastardly manner.


----------



## Manter (May 24, 2014)

Stop playing with that laptop and feed me!


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2014)

izz said:


> Last Friday, time for Hellbeast to have a checkover and blood test, for she is an old gal now. New Young Vet says "Just take a seat, I'll be two minutes if she's OK, or three if she makes a fuss". Two minutes came and went, then three, then five, then ten, then NYV came back in looking dishevelled and asked me to wait in the waiting room, Ten further minutes later, cat returned to me by grinning and totally undishevelled nurse
> 
> Made me proud



My most horrible cat is so completely cowed by a vet visit that he doesn't dare do anything untoward.  Last time he had to go in he grabbed hold of the vet's thumb very gently in his mouth and glowered at her, I stuck my finger in the corner of his mouth and disengaged his teeth from her with no fuss whatsoever, apart from sternly telling him NO.  He spent the rest of the consultation with his head buried in my armpit.


----------



## CRI (May 26, 2014)

Breeze was disappointed to wake up Sunday morning and discover that Rolo was still there   (More photos on self-indulgent thread)


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2014)

Not had a great visit to the vets just now...  Annual checkup, cat is nearly 1kg overweight - even though I thought I  was being careful with what I feed her.  1 can OR pouch of encore a day, and 40g of dry food.  Vet says half the dry food - I was giving a mix of purina and whiskas (for her teeth), she said cut the whiskas out completely and give her t/d for her teeth as occasional trets.  Go back in two months.  

I feel terrible, I thought I was being strict with her diet as I did notice the weight gain.  Since our other cat died she  has became less active, they used to play fight or really fight all the time.  She goes out but not far.  So we need to play with her more and spread her dry food around the house so she has to look for it.

Sorry Rusty!  Apart from that she is in great health, heart rate of 180bmp under stress of being at the vets.

Who ate all the pies?


----------



## CRI (May 27, 2014)

So, Rusty's going to Weight Watchers. 

When we took Breeze to register with the vets, she said best way to check a cat's not overweight is to make sure you can feel all the ribs.  Breeze is quite furry, so you can't really "see" what's under there.  My brother in law's cat is also semi-longhair, usually very standoffish, but seemed "friendlier" after they had their baby, so when I was last there, he let me pet him and wow, he's quite rotund, but you can't automatically see that.  I always thought Herbie (RIP) seemed to skinny, but the same vet said he was just right, so maybe what I thought was "just right" was actually overweight.

Breeze doesn't go out on her own, but does race around alot on her lead and plays alot indoors.  Still not mountains of exercise.  But I do give her high meat content wet and dry food, which has less sugar, fat and fillers and no grain, so maybe that makes a difference.  She's not particularly fussy with the dry food, so I've given her Applaws, Thrive Complete and most recently Meowing Heads Chicken & Salmon flavour and she loves that.  It's also cheaper than the other two - probably not as cheap as Whiskas, but cheaper than Science Diet and other "premium" brands that are still full of undigestible stuff that often leads to/exacerbates digestive and endocrine problems (e.g. diabetes, kidney disease, etc.)  It might be worth seeking out one of the grain free dry foods like Meowing Heads to see if that makes a difference.  I'm also pretty sure she craps less because there isn't as much waste in high meat, grain free foods.

Encore wet is the same stuff as Applaws, and it's not a complete food (although most dry foods are, even the ones that have almost no meat in them.)  Breeze adores these, but I try and only give her those a couple times a week.  Thrive Complete in tins (not that easy to find - Zooplus or Waitrose) is similar, but a complete food.  Natures Menu is one of the cheapest, high meat complete foods.  It comes in 100gm pouches (mostly found in independent pet shops, Pets at Home but only online and I found some in the PoundStretcher pet shop in Livingston,) so could last for two meals, or perhaps that little bit extra (most pouches/tins are 70-80 gms) of high meat food will fill Rusty up without adding more calories.  I try and mix up some of the really high meat wet foods (90% plus) with some of the moderate meat ones (at least 50%) so it's not so expensive. 

Epona knows loads more about kitteh nutrition, so might have other suggestions for getting Rusty fit and trim.  Good luck!


----------



## izz (May 27, 2014)

girasol said:


> Not had a great visit to the vets just now...  Annual checkup, cat is nearly 1kg overweight - even though I thought I  was being careful with what I feed her.  1 can OR pouch of encore a day, and 40g of dry food.  Vet says half the dry food - I was giving a mix of purina and whiskas (for her teeth), she said cut the whiskas out completely and give her t/d for her teeth as occasional trets.  Go back in two months.
> 
> I feel terrible, I thought I was being strict with her diet as I did notice the weight gain.  Since our other cat died she  has became less active, they used to play fight or really fight all the time.  She goes out but not far.  So we need to play with her more and spread her dry food around the house so she has to look for it.
> 
> ...




How old is Rusty ? She doesn't look terribly porky in that picture. If the only issue she has is a weight one you're not doing too badly and I'm sure you'll have her back to her proper weight soon enough 

Our Rusty had 11 teefs out last Wednesday, I took the day off and I kid y'all not, it was one of the longest and stressiest days of my life, the gal is 17 now


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2014)

izz said:


> How old is Rusty ? She doesn't look terribly porky in that picture. If the only issue she has is a weight one you're not doing too badly and I'm sure you'll have her back to her proper weight soon enough
> 
> Our Rusty had 11 teefs out last Wednesday, I took the day off and I kid y'all not, it was one of the longest and stressiest days of my life, the gal is 17 now



She's about 3.5 years old, she turned up at our garden nearly 3 years ago, looked about 6 months old we think, as she's grown a lot since...  She doesn't look too fat, but she's heavier than she used to be.  As long as no one else is feeding her she will lose the extra weight, I'm sure.


----------



## Jay Park (May 27, 2014)

newly acquired (feral) kitten, won't stop wailing and clawing me 

how long after he stops wailing should I wait before he is allowed back into 'society'?


----------



## CRI (May 27, 2014)

Jay Park said:


> newly acquired (feral) kitten, won't stop wailing and clawing me
> 
> how long after he stops wailing should I wait before he is allowed back into 'society'?


If the kitten was born feral and hasn't had interaction with people, it might not be possible to change that.  Could be neutering and releasing somewhere safe would be the best option.  Hopefully others here know alot more about this than I do.


----------



## CRI (May 27, 2014)

girasol said:


> She's about 3.5 years old, she turned up at our garden nearly 3 years ago, looked about 6 months old we think, as she's grown a lot since...  She doesn't look too fat, but she's heavier than she used to be.  As long as no one else is feeding her she will lose the extra weight, I'm sure.


The "anyone else feeding her" might be the key here


----------



## Jay Park (May 27, 2014)

im not in a position to facilitate her going outside to do those things that cats need to do


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2014)

CRI said:


> Epona knows loads more about kitteh nutrition, so might have other suggestions for getting Rusty fit and trim.  Good luck!



No, I think you've got it spot on - avoid the fillers and carbs, cats do not really do carbs.  A lot of the supposed "diet" foods are terrible, far better off with a good quality high protein diet, and plenty of excercise. Mine are indoor only so I play with them a lot, get them chasing after toys - even though they're now older (7 and 8 years old) they still enjoy a good fake hunting session!
The only exception would be cats with kidney disease, where a high protein diet is not advised, if a cat has any health issues (other than being overweight that is) then follow expert advice, don't go with the sort of general advice I dish out for the feeding of healthy cats


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2014)

CRI said:


> The "anyone else feeding her" might be the key here



The vet, who was quite rude and never heard of Encore ("there are 1000s of cat foods out there and it's not my job to know them all" - her words exactly) didn't even think of that possibility.  Didn't like the arrogant woman one bit.  No bedside manner whatsoever.  She basically had a go at me like I was an irresponsible cat owner, which I'm not


----------



## izz (May 27, 2014)

girasol said:


> The vet, who was quite rude and never heard of Encore ("there are 1000s of cat foods out there and it's not my job to know them all" - her words exactly) didn't even think of that possibility.  Didn't like the arrogant woman one bit.  No bedside manner whatsoever.  She basically had a go at me like I was an irresponsible cat owner, which I'm not




ding ding! Time for a new vet


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2014)

izz said:


> ding ding! Time for a new vet



The one who left was lovely, but he's gone and she's the new vet in town...


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2014)

girasol said:


> The vet, who was quite rude and never heard of Encore ("there are 1000s of cat foods out there and it's not my job to know them all" - her words exactly) didn't even think of that possibility.  Didn't like the arrogant woman one bit.  No bedside manner whatsoever.  She basically had a go at me like I was an irresponsible cat owner, which I'm not



Many vets it seems just suffer from the "like animals better than people" type of thing (I can't really criticise as I'm a bit like that mesself) but yeah regardless of the reason if you cannot talk to your vet without feeling that you've been waved away or condescended to, then you need to find a vet you get along with better - if you can't openly discuss your pets' health with your vet then that's not great!

Should have added to my post earlier, it's really vitally important with cats that they not lose weight too quickly, the more obese they are the greater risk of liver problems after rapid weightloss, so go gradually.
If she eats any dry food (it's a bit messy with wet), a puzzle feeder is a really good idea as it helps to simulate natural hunting/foraging behaviour, provides exercise before eating, and mental stimulation which can help with behaviour such as boredom eating.


----------



## Epona (May 28, 2014)

My little blue cat is currently sitting on the floor staring at me.  I think he wants a cuddle. Yep, he's now on my lap, purring and pushing his head against my face


----------



## Epona (May 28, 2014)

veracity said:


> Kitten update:
> 
> This is Raffles, named after the gentleman burglar of EW Hornung's novels (for reasons that will become apparent). Raffles is the most advanced of the kits, he's eating food already and walking round like he owns the place. I've fallen in love with his cheeky antics and have decided he's going to stay here with me and Marjorie when the other kits leave home.
> 
> ...



Hiya, just going back over the thread to catch up with anything that I missed, and the kittens are adorable!

Be careful about having a complete mischief in the house though, I have one of those and even though he's now 8 years old he hasn't slowed down much and I am still sometimes unprepared for his antics.  He has an easily recognisable facial expression some days which we refer to as "naughty face" and is a good signifier of especially spirited behaviour over the next few hours - I think Raffles will quickly acquaint you with his "naughty face" antics


----------



## moose (May 28, 2014)

It's poured down all night. Stan's just come in, bone dry.


----------



## aqua (May 28, 2014)

Our cats are overweight  they have diet food but a special one for urinary control as one of them gets crystals really fast (less than 24hrs) on any other food. He's had surgery once for it.

They get the amount they should if they were half their size. They don't lose weight. They're not the most active of cats but fucking hell, they're just vile hungry  they don't eat anything other than the food they need. But the vet insists we must be giving them other food and we just aren't. We know they don't get fed elsewhere because they don't leave our backyard and never have.

One of them is now blind too. We don't think they're very healthy cats


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 28, 2014)

The cat had a very nice time in a box of nip yesterday night. Afterwards she came and lay down next to me on the bed for a cuddle.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 28, 2014)

aqua said:


> Our cats are overweight  they have diet food but a special one for urinary control as one of them gets crystals really fast (less than 24hrs) on any other food. He's had surgery once for it.
> 
> They get the amount they should if they were half their size. They don't lose weight. They're not the most active of cats but fucking hell, they're just vile hungry  they don't eat anything other than the food they need. But the vet insists we must be giving them other food and we just aren't. We know they don't get fed elsewhere because they don't leave our backyard and never have.
> 
> One of them is now blind too. We don't think they're very healthy cats



I hadn't spotted this when I posted. Sorry to hear about your cats. (((aqua and cats)))


----------



## girasol (May 28, 2014)

Puzzle feeder huh? Why didn't the vet suggest that? Thanks Epona!

edit: too much choice!!!!   so far I'm liking the feeding ball, there's a feeding maze but reviews were mixed.  Will keep on looking.  If anyone has any recommendations, pls share


----------



## CRI (May 28, 2014)

aqua said:


> Our cats are overweight  they have diet food but a special one for urinary control as one of them gets crystals really fast (less than 24hrs) on any other food. He's had surgery once for it.
> 
> They get the amount they should if they were half their size. They don't lose weight. They're not the most active of cats but fucking hell, they're just vile hungry  they don't eat anything other than the food they need. But the vet insists we must be giving them other food and we just aren't. We know they don't get fed elsewhere because they don't leave our backyard and never have.
> 
> One of them is now blind too. We don't think they're very healthy cats



Is it worth trying a different vet to see if there is any other answer, any other underlying condition?  Maybe ask around other cat folk for a recommendation?  There are several different foods for cats with urinary tract problems, so perhaps there is an alternative that will also help with weight loss better.  It sounds like you are doing the best you can.



poptyping said:


> The cat had a very nice time in a box of nip yesterday night. Afterwards she came and lay down next to me on the bed for a cuddle.



Aw - also just wanted to say I like your screen name! (although it's boring "microdon" where I lived, although that sounds a bit like a tiny super hero at least.)


----------



## aqua (May 28, 2014)

CRI said:


> Is it worth trying a different vet to see if there is any other answer, any other underlying condition?  Maybe ask around other cat folk for a recommendation?  There are several different foods for cats with urinary tract problems, so perhaps there is an alternative that will also help with weight loss better.  It sounds like you are doing the best you can.


The food they're on is one for the urinary tract and also is low cal for the fat bastard. 

As they're brothers and very close, we can't change one's food and not the other. Not least because one is blind (and is a grazer) so we can't feed differently. They're both overweight  but the ginger one becomes and complete pain in the arse if he's hungry 

Good idea about using another vet, not really considered it as a Dr Doolittle friend of ours recommended them so we just went with them. Might ask around and see who else people recommend 

They're happy daft cats, certainly a whole brain between them  since they've been on the special food there have been no instances of the blocked bladder which is great, if we could just get them to lose weight!

We do have one of those balls they have to chase for food for the fattest. Only he gets bored and stops getting the food and we're worried about mice


----------



## veracity (May 28, 2014)

Epona said:


> Hiya, just going back over the thread to catch up with anything that I missed, and the kittens are adorable!
> 
> Be careful about having a complete mischief in the house though, I have one of those and even though he's now 8 years old he hasn't slowed down much and I am still sometimes unprepared for his antics.  He has an easily recognisable facial expression some days which we refer to as "naughty face" and is a good signifier of especially spirited behaviour over the next few hours - I think Raffles will quickly acquaint you with his "naughty face" antics



I think I'm already starting to spot his naughty face, and he's only 5 weeks old today! One thing's for sure, there's no peace when he's about.

Marjorie has found a new spot to get away from Raffles and his siblings' antics, went upstairs yesterday and found this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She looked at me imploringly as if to say 'please don't tell them I'm here'.

Meanwhile, some of the kits were getting acquainted with the robot vacuum (so far they'll only sit on it when it's not in action, but I'm working on it).


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2014)

pip, the big cat, has taken to eating raw potatoes. anyone else have any experience of that? cos it seems pretty fkn weird to me


----------



## pogofish (May 28, 2014)

One of these *is not* one of my cats!











Hmmm.....!


----------



## veracity (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> pip, the big cat, has taken to eating raw potatoes. anyone else have any experience of that? cos it seems pretty fkn weird to me


 Are they peeled or unpeeled? Can't say I've heard of a cat that likes raw potatoes before!


----------



## pogofish (May 28, 2014)

veracity said:


> Are they peeled or unpeeled? Can't say I've heard of a cat that likes raw potatoes before!



The shorthair in my pic above has a liking for veg occasionally - She will eat carrots and potato plus other stuff, although mainly cooked leftovers and goes nuts for crisps.

I often wondered if it was a competition-avoiding thing with the tabby, who has her own tastes for different stuff?


----------



## slightlytouched (May 28, 2014)

One of my cats has been known to repeatedly steal cooked cabbage from a roast dinner plate!  He left the meat!


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

The only human food idiot cat is interesting in is Peking crispy duck. And he'll do *anything* for that- even climbing into the bin and getting stuck


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2014)

I've changed Jimmy's food to something healthier, and it is making him stink! He smells worse than me when I have wind. And that's bad!


----------



## oryx (May 28, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> pip, the big cat, has taken to eating raw potatoes. anyone else have any experience of that? cos it seems pretty fkn weird to me



A flatmate's old cat did this when I lived with them.

He would run round the house with a potato in his mouth, looking like a sucking pig with an apple.


----------



## CRI (May 28, 2014)

Never heard of the potato thing.  I know you can't feed them to guinea pigs because of the arsenic. Probably not too good for cats either.

My cat has a thing for corn chips, and toast, which is weird enough.


----------



## Ms T (May 29, 2014)

Dylan loves toast crumbs too. Not interested in any other human food.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 29, 2014)

unpeeled potatoes! beginning to think i don't feed him enough


----------



## CRI (May 29, 2014)

Breeze spotted the neighbour dog heading out for a walk, tried to get her attention.












Got distracted by cobwebs though!


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2014)

errr…..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2014)

Manter said:


> errr…..



could be worse


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2014)

^^ was after he attempted to be cute and rolled over for a tummy rub, and fell off the sofa


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> could be worse


We got the cat top opening litter trays for this reason... We've already caught the baby eating cat food....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2014)

Manter said:


> ^^ was after he attempted to be cute and rolled over for a tummy rub, and fell off the sofa


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2014)

'stop taking the piss out of me on the internet'


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2014)




----------



## trashpony (May 30, 2014)

We've been away. Bubba K is thrilled to see us; Loki is ignoring us


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2014)

girasol said:


> Puzzle feeder huh? Why didn't the vet suggest that? Thanks Epona!
> 
> edit: too much choice!!!!   so far I'm liking the feeding ball, there's a feeding maze but reviews were mixed.  Will keep on looking.  If anyone has any recommendations, pls share



The balls are supposed to be good.  While you are deciding, you could go a bit Blue Peter - get the inside of a kitchen roll and punch several holes in the tube big enough to easily release the size of biscuit of whichever dry food you use.  Tape paper over one end, put a serving of dry in it, tape paper over the other end.  Call the cat for dinner and present her with this, watch her bat it around on the floor whilst dry food falls out a few bits at a time while she rolls it and pushes it around.  Doesn't last long and shouldn't be left with a cat unattended due to the use of sellotape (which you don't want them swallowing, some cats like the adhesive on it so need to be kept an eye on), but it's worth a go on a day off work when you can remove it once she's finished - to see if she can work it out and have fun with that kind of feeding.


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Dylan loves toast crumbs too. Not interested in any other human food.



When I make myself toast I sometimes have to stand up in the middle of the room to eat it because of feline interest, if I sit down they'll just climb up me.  It's not so much the toast they are interested in as the butter, my lot would do anything for a lick of butter.

Sonic's favourite though out of all my lunches is scrambled eggs on toast, they all adore egg but he goes mad for it.  I always put a tiny bit about half the size of the tip of my finger (small bit because I cook my own eggs in salted butter) to one side and will give it to him out of my hand if he is good whilst I am eating.  He knows to sit quietly looking at me with great big pleading eyes whilst I eat, and leaps forward when I hold out the tiny bit of egg to him.

It's fine for cats to eat egg as a small occasional part of their diet or as a treat btw (and a small part of their natural foraging would include nest-raiding), as long as it is unseasoned, and if cooked, allowed to cool down, and only very occasionally - either whole raw egg, or cooked yolk or white or whole.  Uncooked egg white is indigestible by itself however.  But I do occasionally make the cats some plain scrambled egg (cooked without any butter or seasoning) as a treat, they were occasionally given scrambled egg by their breeder during weaning and it makes them go all gooey eyed and kitteny


----------



## CRI (Jun 1, 2014)

Breeze had a busy evening, defending the garden from TWO interlopers before she could finish her tea.


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> Breeze had a busy evening, defending the garden from TWO interlopers before she could finish her tea.



I imagine that even though she's female she still outsizes the local mogsters by a bit, the looks on their faces are a bit "....fuuuuuuuck..." 

Edit: forgot to say, she's in beautiful condition CRI


----------



## Shirl (Jun 1, 2014)

Next door's daft cat squeezing into the pot of our olive tree.


----------



## CRI (Jun 1, 2014)

Epona said:


> I imagine that even though she's female she still outsizes the local mogsters by a bit, the looks on their faces are a bit "....fuuuuuuuck..."
> 
> Edit: forgot to say, she's in beautiful condition CRI


Ha ha, I'm both a bit embarrassed and a bit proud that she's so *ahem* assertive!  Probably means getting another cat is out of the question, but a dog is possible at least.

Thanks - she's got to where she's not keen on being brushed, but she's not moulting as much, which is good.  She still doesn't like having the jackets put on, but once on, she tends to forget it's there.  While she was seeing off the other cats, it was like she forgot I was there - felt like a fly on the wall reporter embedded in "cat world."  

Did you say your cats (or some of them) walk on leads as well?


----------



## CRI (Jun 1, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Next door's daft cat squeezing into the pot of our olive tree.


Ah bless, looks so comfy there (not!)


----------



## Shirl (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't think I've posed this before, it's next door's cats telling us their selfish owner has gone off for a few days and left them no food or access to indoors  being suckers, we've been feeding them for the last week.


----------



## CRI (Jun 1, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I don't think I've posed this before, it's next door's cats telling us their selfish owner has gone off for a few days and left them no food or access to indoors  being suckers, we've been feeding them for the last week.


That's just shit. Why do people . . .  Well, at least they've got you!


----------



## Shirl (Jun 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> That's just shit. Why do people . . .  Well, at least they've got you!


I really don't get it. I've offered to go in and feed them. let them out etc. She says "no thanks"
I thought maybe she didn't want me in her home when she's not there but at the same time she offered to let my son and daughter-in-law and children borrow her house if they want to visit when she is away.


----------



## oryx (Jun 1, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I don't think I've posed this before, it's next door's cats telling us their selfish owner has gone off for a few days and left them no food or access to indoors  being suckers, we've been feeding them for the last week.



Liked 'cos the cats are gorgeous and look like two of mine - one still with us, other (ginger & white) sadly deceased.

Not liking your neighbour's lack of care for them - that's a disgrace.

On a lighter note, one of ours (not the Shirl's Neighbour's Cat Lookalike but the other one) has turned twenty today.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 1, 2014)

Twenty today  happy birthday oryx's cat


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2014)

Epona said:


> When I make myself toast I sometimes have to stand up in the middle of the room to eat it because of feline interest, if I sit down they'll just climb up me.  It's not so much the toast they are interested in as the butter, my lot would do anything for a lick of butter.


 
Geri has climbed on the table and licked butcher's toast when his back was turned more than once!


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow! 20 is a grand old age. Happy birthday oryx cat!

Shirl people are utterly, utterly baffling


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> Ha ha, I'm both a bit embarrassed and a bit proud that she's so *ahem* assertive!  Probably means getting another cat is out of the question, but a dog is possible at least.
> 
> Thanks - she's got to where she's not keen on being brushed, but she's not moulting as much, which is good.  She still doesn't like having the jackets put on, but once on, she tends to forget it's there.  While she was seeing off the other cats, it was like she forgot I was there - felt like a fly on the wall reporter embedded in "cat world."
> 
> Did you say your cats (or some of them) walk on leads as well?



Nah, I don't really have anywhere outdoors to take them, no garden.  Jakey's breeder did try him on a harness a few times before he came to us, but I know him and can well imagine how it went, he tends to take "the path of least resistance" and goes completely floppy when he's not keen on something, so I think it was just like having a completely floppy immobile wailing sack of potatoes on the end of a lead.   They are all happy enough indoors, my place isn't massive but plenty of climbing space/hidey holes and vertical exploration on the bookcases which line most rooms means it's a great deal larger for them than it is for us.


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I don't think I've posed this before, it's next door's cats telling us their selfish owner has gone off for a few days and left them no food or access to indoors  being suckers, we've been feeding them for the last week.



 Why have pets if they are not going to look after them?


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2014)

oryx said:


> On a lighter note, one of ours (not the Shirl's Neighbour's Cat Lookalike but the other one) has turned twenty today.



Awww, happy birthday to your cat!  I hope mine last that long in good health


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Idiot cat escaped from his lead today (I think we need to get a new one....) and bolted next door, under a fence at the back and onto the estate behind us. The Northerner caught him just as he tried to skip into the power generator room. <<sigh>>

My heart was in my mouth for the whole of his adventure, he really wouldn't last long in the High Trees estate


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2014)

oryx said:


> On a lighter note, one of ours (not the Shirl's Neighbour's Cat Lookalike but the other one) has turned twenty today.


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat escaped from his lead today (I think we need to get a new one....) and bolted next door, under a fence at the back and onto the estate behind us. The Northerner caught him just as he tried to skip into the power generator room. <<sigh>>
> 
> My heart was in my mouth for the whole of his adventure, he really wouldn't last long in the High Trees estate



Manter  - is it you with the Bengal or am I remembering that wrong?  Glad his adventure was short and ended happily!


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Epona said:


> Manter  - is it you with the Bengal or am I remembering that wrong?  Glad his adventure was short and ended happily!


Ragdoll.

He does periodically bolt, but rarely goes v far. I think he does it for his own self esteem mostly 'I am a big bold jungle hunter/killer, I only stick around here because it suits me. Honest' . And he rarely goes further than next door's garden. But he was chasing birds, in the sun, having a whale of a time bouncing around and sort of forgot where he was. He'd have lost the bird, realised he had no idea where he was and freaked out 

God knows why I agreed to such a ridiculous cat. I adore him, but FFS....


----------



## CRI (Jun 1, 2014)

oryx said:


> On a lighter note, one of ours (not the Shirl's Neighbour's Cat Lookalike but the other one) has turned twenty today.



Happy birthday old chap(ess). Extra tuna rations I hope! 



Epona said:


> I think it was just like having a completely floppy immobile wailing sack of potatoes on the end of a lead.



I love the thought of this.  Assumed this would be the same for all cats on leads, but was pleasantly surprised (although she walks like a dachsund while wearing her harness!)



Manter said:


> Idiot cat escaped from his lead today (I think we need to get a new one....) and bolted next door, under a fence at the back and onto the estate behind us. The Northerner caught him just as he tried to skip into the power generator room. <<sigh>>
> My heart was in my mouth for the whole of his adventure, he really wouldn't last long in the High Trees estate



That would have scared the ever-loving shit out of me!  The dog I had as a child was like that. If she skipped the lead, it usually ended with a rugby tackle about half a mile away and mucho embarrassed as everyone in the village was watching the spectacle by then. 



Puddy_Tat said:


>



Breeze's birthday next week.  Wonder what that will be like!


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Ragdoll.
> 
> He does periodically bolt, but rarely goes v far. I think he does it for his own self esteem mostly 'I am a big bold jungle hunter/killer, I only stick around here because it suits me. Honest' . And he rarely goes further than next door's garden. But he was chasing birds, in the sun, having a whale of a time bouncing around and sort of forgot where he was. He'd have lost the bird, realised he had no idea where he was and freaked out
> 
> God knows why I agreed to such a ridiculous cat. I adore him, but FFS....



Ah sorry, I know someone here has a Bengal - daft thing is I've seen photos of your cat recently and it's obviously a Ragdoll, I'm just having a forgetful moment and getting muddled up   I assume he's had the snip? Hopefully if that's the case even if he makes a dash for it he won't go too far, and will be more interested in where his dinner is than anything else.


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Epona said:


> Ah sorry, I know someone here has a Bengal - daft thing is I've seen photos of your cat recently and it's obviously a Ragdoll, I'm just having a forgetful moment and getting muddled up   I assume he's had the snip? Hopefully if that's the case even if he makes a dash for it he won't go too far, and will be more interested in where his dinner is than anything else.


Yup, he's snipped and microchipped. And usually very closely supervised, it just went a bit wrong today....

E2a and he does normally do things like walk to the end of the path then pretend to be really interested in a stone, sneaking looks at you over his shoulder to see whether you're going to come and get him. And then purrs like a train when you do- as I said, it's some sort if attention and self esteem thing. But today he was having such fun skipping after his bird.....


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> That would have scared the ever-loving shit out of me!  The dog I had as a child was like that. If she skipped the lead, it usually ended with a rugby tackle about half a mile away and mucho embarrassed as everyone in the village was watching the spectacle by then.



Me too tbh, I can post reassuring things but if one of mine got out I'd be in pieces, they don't know what a car is or anything.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> But today he was having such fun skipping after his bird.....



Would he have had any idea what to do with it?

Of the two mogs I used to live with, one was frankly not the brightest star in the feline firmament.  As far as I know, he only caught a mouse once, and I think he wanted to keep it as a pet...


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yup, he's snipped and microchipped. And usually very closely supervised, it just went a bit wrong today....
> 
> E2a and he does normally do things like walk to the end of the path then pretend to be really interested in a stone, sneaking looks at you over his shoulder to see whether you're going to come and get him. And then purrs like a train when you do- as I said, it's some sort if attention and self esteem thing. But today he was having such fun skipping after his bird.....



I used to have rabbits and I'd put on a harness and lead to let them go exploring in a supervised manner, they always seemed to be able to get out of the harness though, a quick jump and twist of the body and they were away.  For some reason though, rabbits can be quite good about coming to you when you call them if they are used to being called.


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Would he have had any idea what to do with it?
> 
> Of the two mogs I used to live with, one was frankly not the brightest star in the feline firmament.  As far as I know, he only caught a mouse once, and I think he wanted to keep it as a pet...


He caught a fly today, and there was this panicked stare at his paws, then at me, then back at his paws again. Then he'd lift one paw, the fly would escape, he'd chase it, catch it again, stare at his paws in a panic, look at me... And so repeat. V funny. But we call him idiot cat for a reason


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Would he have had any idea what to do with it?
> 
> Of the two mogs I used to live with, one was frankly not the brightest star in the feline firmament.  As far as I know, he only caught a mouse once, and I think he wanted to keep it as a pet...



My indoor only cats are really quite savage with anything that looks as though it could be eaten.  I had a fine old time once chasing Jakey aorund the flat with him growling and a big mouse clamped between his jaws, I didn't want him to eat it in case it had been poisoned so had to take it off him before he swallowed it.  It looked a bit like the Keystone Cops, me chasing him round the flat!


----------



## CRI (Jun 1, 2014)

Breeze has these moments when she treats toy mice as if they were real, with a rather bloodcurdling yowl and everything.  Allegedly, Herbie (RIP) caught a mouse as OH found the lower half of one in the kitchen and there were no other potential suspects!  Herbs seemed bemused by birds when they flew into the garden, but nothing else.  If Breeze spots one, she flings herself at it and a couple of daft blackbirds have had close calls as a result.

I'm waiting for the day the mouse she brings into the bed to greet me in the morning is a REAL one


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> Breeze has these moments when she treats toy mice as if they were real, with a rather bloodcurdling yowl and everything.  Allegedly, Herbie (RIP) caught a mouse as OH found the lower half of one in his kitchen and there were no other potential suspects!  Herbs seemed bemused by birds when they flew into the garden, but nothing else.  If Breeze spots one, she flings herself at it and a couple of daft blackbirds have had close calls as a result.


Squirrels send idiot cat into a fury. There is a tree up one side of the house and if a squirrel runs up it, he bolts up the stairs to the spare room then another set to the attic, meowing all the time. Not sure what he hopes to achieve tbh...


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> Breeze has these moments when she treats toy mice as if they were real, with a rather bloodcurdling yowl and everything.  Allegedly, Herbie (RIP) caught a mouse as OH found the lower half of one in his kitchen and there were no other potential suspects!  Herbs seemed bemused by birds when they flew into the garden, but nothing else.  If Breeze spots one, she flings herself at it and a couple of daft blackbirds have had close calls as a result.



Funny thing is that my Sonic is not very interested in live prey at all, he'd rather have a cuddle or play fetch - it's like all the predator has been bred out of his ancestors and he'll just sit and watch whilst the others chase a mouse or insect around.  He's not one to pass up a free lunch though, I once watched Radar catch a huge moth, he had it under his paw and he did that thing where he lifted up his paw to have a look and see if it was still moving - at that point Sonic (who had been sitting watching for a good hour) dashed in and ate the moth, leaving Radar sniffing around the floor wondering where the hell his prize had gone.  My least predatory cat is actually the most intelligent, just lets the others do the work then nicks the spoils   Capitalist cat


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Squirrels send idiot cat into a fury. There is a tree up one side of the house and if a squirrel runs up it, he bolts up the stairs to the spare room then another set to the attic, meowing all the time. Not sure what he hopes to achieve tbh...



We have a flat roof and sometimes pigeons do noisy stuff up there, I presume they are mating or fighting over nesting rights.  It drives the cats mad (imagine 3 cats suddenly going into prowly hunting mode over something they can't get to).  It drives me mad tbh, last thing you want to have breaking the silence is sudden flapping and stuff scuttling round on the roof!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 1, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I don't think I've posed this before, it's next door's cats telling us their selfish owner has gone off for a few days and left them no food or access to indoors  being suckers, we've been feeding them for the last week.


Oh! That is such a sad photo 

It's the kittens' 1st birthday next week. We are having a party for them (just the 2 humans/2 cats) and have bought them this: 





They've also got a 3 pack of kitty dancers (feathers on strings) which they go bonkers for. The foal wants to get them a card 

Epona - your advice re feeling ribs has reassured me that Bubba K isn't *that *fat. He's solid but he's just a pretty big cat I think. Thank you!


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2014)

Where is *that* from?! It's foul! I want one!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2014)

they will probably prefer the box it came in


----------



## trashpony (Jun 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Where is *that* from?! It's foul! I want one!


Zooplus. It's not my idea, the foal chose it. Honestly, it's a fuck of a lot better than the £75 tower he's been eying up for months in Pets at Home 

I think the cats will like it tbf - downstairs all the window sills are really low or non-existent so they don't provide much in the way of street watching. 

They will of course also like the box but they have a collection of 3 cardboard boxes at the moment of different sizes in a sort of maze formation


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Not convinced festivaldeb even knows the particular dates of our threes' birthdays  

But we treat them like that's all their birthdays every day anyway


----------



## trashpony (Jun 1, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Not convinced festivaldeb even knows the particular dates of our threes' birthdays
> 
> But we treat them like that's all their birthdays every day anyway


My two have adoption certificates


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 1, 2014)

Those exist for cats????   

Thinking more about that though, I can see the logic ...


----------



## CRI (Jun 1, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Oh! That is such a sad photo
> 
> It's the kittens' 1st birthday next week. We are having a party for them (just the 2 humans/2 cats) and have bought them this:
> 
> ...


Happy early birthday Bubbles & Loki!

When I went to take photos of all the kittens at the breeders in February, they'd just bought a stonkingly huge cat tree that was up in the living room.  All the cats were FAR more interested in the huge box it came in.  They'd cut a few holes out here and there and they were going bonkers!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 1, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Those exist for cats????
> 
> Thinking more about that though, I can see the logic ...


RSPCA - they came with big folders and I had to sign something that promised I'd bring them back for their 2nd set of vaccs and to be neutered otherwise I wasn't allowed to take them home. I don't think I got that with my last 2 from CPL but that was over 20 years' ago!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> All the cats were FAR more interested in the huge box it came in.  They'd cut a few holes out here and there and they were going bonkers!


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2014)

I know 2 of my cats' birthdays for certain (it is on their registration papers), Sonic's is 1st November and Jakey's is 1st Feb.  When we picked up Sonic from the breeder on 31st January, Jakey's mum was looking like a beachball.  Unfortunately it didn't go well for her, emergency c-section the next day and Jakey was the only kitten who lived, although he wasn't breathing when born (we think birth anoxia might be why he's very clumsy and uncoordinated, he's not majorly disabled or anything, but he is a bit special and could fall off the floor given enough opportunity).

When we picked up Radar (the moggy) we were told at the time he was 8 weeks old, although now with a bit more knowledge and hindsight, I reckon he was only just weaned and probably no older than 6 weeks old at most.  Even so we still note his birthday as 11th May, because the other cats have known birthdays he needs a birthday too even though the date is dubious.


----------



## veracity (Jun 2, 2014)

O cripes, looks like I will have to invent a birthday date for Marjorie, I don't want her being jealous when we have Raffles' day!

Raffles keeps climbing up my jeans leg like a little mountaineer, then having a crafty nap in my lap. It's heart meltingly cute.


----------



## Manter (Jun 2, 2014)

We know idiot cat's birthday, and his lineage for _n _generations. Comes with the territory when you have a ludicrous cat. 

I couldn't sleep last night and he came and slept curled up under my chin and purred till I dropped off. Impossibly cute.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 3, 2014)

local window-smashing cat (aka The Beast) is unscathed and been hanging out w/mine again (and we had the window reglazed with wired glass, just in case)
 

my littlers are taking over the street a bit... angel's showing off her flash new collar (the third in a month  )
 

..and my downstairs neighbour's just said living here's like living in a cat sanctuary. said no when I asked if that was a bad thing, mind


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 3, 2014)

Vets tomorrow night.  Fingers crossed Willow's lump has shrunk again.  I'm unsure what to make of her moods of the last few days as she seems both grumpier and more affectionate than usual.


----------



## Manter (Jun 3, 2014)

Good luck slightlytouched and willow


----------



## Manter (Jun 3, 2014)

Is someone going to bring me dinner?


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 4, 2014)

Willow's lump is still the same size (golfball) .  Another 2 weeks of antibiotics.  If it hasn't shrunk in 2 weeks time then a different course of action will be required, most likely opening her up .  Poor Willy Willows .


----------



## trashpony (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Willow. How is she in herself? 

This is the cat version of the 'post a snapshot of your child' thread. 




 
Bubbles is the world's clumsiest cat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 4, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> Willow's lump is still the same size (golfball) .  Another 2 weeks of antibiotics.  If it hasn't shrunk in 2 weeks time then a different course of action will be required, most likely opening her up .  Poor Willy Willows .





((((willow and slightlytouched ))))


----------



## Manter (Jun 4, 2014)

Do they think they know what it is slightlytouched?


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2014)

^ Yeah same question as Manter posed, did the vet give any idea as to what the lump is slightlytouched ?


----------



## CRI (Jun 4, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> Willow's lump is still the same size (golfball) .  Another 2 weeks of antibiotics.  If it hasn't shrunk in 2 weeks time then a different course of action will be required, most likely opening her up .  Poor Willy Willows .


Fingers crossed will be okay.


----------



## CRI (Jun 4, 2014)

Manter said:


> Is someone going to bring me dinner?


I know that look!


----------



## CRI (Jun 4, 2014)

Someone had a birthday


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 4, 2014)

CRI said:


> Someone had a birthday


Happy Birthday Breeze


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2014)

CRI said:


> Someone had a birthday



Happy birthday Breeze!

Feeling slightly guilty now that despite all my lot having birthdays, I've never done much to push the boat out.  On Jakey's birthday one year I did set it up so he would get away with raiding the fridge for a small bite of cheese that I'd left in there for him. (It was kind of awesome seeing him looking so pleased with himself).


----------



## CRI (Jun 5, 2014)

Epona said:


> Happy birthday Breeze!
> 
> Feeling slightly guilty now that despite all my lot having birthdays, I've never done much to push the boat out.  On Jakey's birthday one year I did set it up so he would get away with raiding the fridge for a small bite of cheese that I'd left in there for him. (It was kind of awesome seeing him looking so pleased with himself).


Hey, I think any excuse for a party!   I just stuck a candle in her usual food (didn't dare light it though) and discovered she liked the paper streamers left over from New Years far more than the cat toys.  Actually, I think the guinea pigs enjoy "parties" more than she did!


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> Do they think they know what it is slightlytouched?


They syringed out a sample last time and it was just dead tissue and bacteria, but they don't know why it was there.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 5, 2014)

happy birthday, breeze


----------



## veracity (Jun 5, 2014)

Happy birthday Breeze!

slightlytouched , I have everything crossed for you and Willow.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 5, 2014)

CRI said:


> Hey, I think any excuse for a party!   I just stuck a candle in her usual food (didn't dare light it though) and discovered she liked the paper streamers left over from New Years far more than the cat toys.  Actually, I think the guinea pigs enjoy "parties" more than she did!


Unfortunately the foal spied the party photos and got very excited about the party we're having for our cats this weekend. Now I have a hard act to follow  

Happy birthday Breeze!


----------



## veracity (Jun 5, 2014)

O the kits are growing up so fast, they were six weeks old yesterday! Here's some pics from earlier this week.






This is Girly (or Fiona, as susie12 likes to call her) crashed out on the dining room floor after a hard day's kittening.





Here's Fluffyhead, playing King of the Castle.





This is the first born, Top Cat, he loves strokes and will come and sit on your foot til he gets them!





Here's Girly again, with her sister Silverpaws, in a rare contemplative moment 

I'm starting to dread them going, I've found a local cattery with a good reputation, that checks out prospective owners, charges them and give a month free vet bills and insurance to new owners. It seems a better prospect than giving the kits away myself, but it's going to be a wrench


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh, they're gorgeous!


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry for cat-spamming the thread this week, but idiot cat is being particularly gorgeous. I am working from bed this morning- because I can  - and he has plonked himself in me and is purring like a train


----------



## girasol (Jun 5, 2014)

So I got the feeding ball, put the food in there and Rusty showed no interest.  Even when I took the food out, she turned her nose up on the food itself, which she normally noms.  I think the plastic smell is what's putting her off.

However, a laser torch came with it and OMG, she's gone totally bonkers.  I remember having a little play with one a couple of years ago and deciding I wouldn't do it anymore as she became a bit loopy with it.  Anyway, this time I played with her, for ages, she never got tired of it, she was running up and down the stairs after it, getting a real work out.  Then I stopped and she followed me around for ages, basically asking for more.  She figured out where the light comes from and when she sees the torch hears the clicking she starts looking around for the light.

So I read up about the best way to play with laser and cats, and they recommend bringing the game to a close by resting the light on a soft toy so she can get the feeling of satisfaction of hunting something, but she really isn't interested.  She just seems to love chasing it and then when I stop she follows me around...  So this has been happening for two days now.

I guess she will get bored eventually, but it's hard to resist the temptation to keep on playing until she does, as she's really getting some proper exercise from it.  But I'm also worried I might drive her insane...

(It's a lower powered laser and obviously I have been very careful not to point it at her eyes, only at the floor or wall)


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 5, 2014)

Happy (late)b'day Breeze. Also for the kitteh-heads: the ITV programme about the wonder of cats shown on Monday is basically 45 minutes of pure hi-def furry awesomeness, beautifully photographed if a bit lame brained. not really many actual facts in there, and little most people on this thread don't know about already ... but some interesting tiny snippets of info I had never heard before, inc:

- cats with points (siamese etc) - the points develop in relation to body temperature - the darker the fur, the colder the bit of the cat's body - meaning siamese brought up in Thailand would be lighter all over than littermates brough up in Europe, with less defined points.

- newborn kittens are not only blind but deaf too - they only start hearing when the ear-buds unfold weeks later

- cats have limited ultraviolet vision, so can absolutely clearly see the pee trails of some of the animals they predate - which explains a lot about my mog's rigid lock-on when he thinks he's got scent/trail/sight of a mouse, he just won't move for HOURS 

plus amazing slo-mo video of the catflip allowing them to land safely.

(when it was on the telly almost EVERY SINGLE AD in the breaks included kittens. it was almost sinister actually...)


----------



## Manter (Jun 5, 2014)

I didn't know that about colour points

e2a maybe we should have let idiot cat sleep on the radiator more- he is very dark


----------



## CRI (Jun 5, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Unfortunately the foal spied the party photos and got very excited about the party we're having for our cats this weekend. Now I have a hard act to follow
> 
> Happy birthday Breeze!


*puts slightly torn streamers, banner and gift bags into the post*


----------



## CRI (Jun 5, 2014)

veracity said:


> O the kits are growing up so fast, they were six weeks old yesterday! Here's some pics from earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are adorable!  I'm sure there will be a queue of prospective adopters.

Maybe one of the reasons I've never had any of my pets have babies is because I know I probably could never let them go without a fight.


----------



## CRI (Jun 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> Sorry for cat-spamming the thread this week, but idiot cat is being particularly gorgeous. I am working from bed this morning- because I can  - and he has plonked himself in me and is purring like a train


Never apologise.  I adore snaps of your kitteh!


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2014)

Been having a problem recently with Jakey weeing on our bed.  It was happening just after I gave him his evening meal, because he is food aggressive and extremely greedy (and has a tendency to put on weight by scoffing everyone elses food, he really does have to be fed separately!), I have been feeding him by himself in the bedroom for some time, but recently he's started weeing on the bed just after I have put his food down.  I don't like to restrict access to or from rooms for long as they are indoor cats and space is limited but I think I have solved it by swapping around the feeding arrangements by feeding the others in the bedroom and Jakey in the sitting room.  I've ordered some puppy training pads which will be put under a cheap sheet on top of the bed anyway just in case.  Hopefully that will end the daily cycle of duvet washing that I have been embroiled in recently!  (He has been vet checked and is fine, it's behavioural, not a health issue - tbh he's always had a bit of an inclination to wee in odd places).


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 6, 2014)

Willow seems to be setting a trend now; shortly after we go to the vets she brings me the dead bird gift.   Three times now! I think it's to convince me there is nothing wrong with her!


----------



## CRI (Jun 6, 2014)

Epona said:


> Been having a problem recently with Jakey weeing on our bed.  It was happening just after I gave him his evening meal, because he is food aggressive and extremely greedy (and has a tendency to put on weight by scoffing everyone elses food, he really does have to be fed separately!), I have been feeding him by himself in the bedroom for some time, but recently he's started weeing on the bed just after I have put his food down.  I don't like to restrict access to or from rooms for long as they are indoor cats and space is limited but I think I have solved it by swapping around the feeding arrangements by feeding the others in the bedroom and Jakey in the sitting room.  I've ordered some puppy training pads which will be put under a cheap sheet on top of the bed anyway just in case.  Hopefully that will end the daily cycle of duvet washing that I have been embroiled in recently!  (He has been vet checked and is fine, it's behavioural, not a health issue - tbh he's always had a bit of an inclination to wee in odd places).



Home Bargains I think is the place to get the cheapest puppy pads.  I use them underneath the pig's "bedroom" fleece.  It sounds a good plan to swap the feeding arrangements.  If it's not physical, it means something needs to change to break the pattern.  I think it's just working out what that is.

When we first got Breeze, we struggled to find the right litter box.  Sometimes, she would poo on the front door matt. Eventually, we worked out the one we had was too small.  Herbie used to sit on the litterbox like it was a toilet - balancing on the sides and hovering over, so he just had a tiny litter box.  Breeze insists on having her whole huge body and tail inside the box, so once we went whole hog with one of those fairly large underbed storage type boxes, all was fine.  

Good luck at pinning it down (and saving your duvet!)


----------



## CRI (Jun 6, 2014)

Finally saw the secret life of cats thing last night.  Cute kittens!  Wow, the cat that fell 19 floors and didn't break anything was amazing.  Loved the kitteh that got the little boy to talk.  And the cat that woke it's owner up to warn them about the gas being left on reminded me of Breeze and the tumble dryer episode.  Gave her an extra hug at that point


----------



## trashpony (Jun 6, 2014)

CRI said:


> Finally saw the secret life of cats thing last night.  Cute kittens!  Wow, the cat that fell 19 floors and didn't break anything was amazing.  Loved the kitteh that got the little boy to talk.  And the cat that woke it's owner up to warn them about the gas being left on reminded me of Breeze and the tumble dryer episode.  Gave her an extra hug at that point


Ooh I keep forgetting to watch this. What channel was it on?


----------



## CRI (Jun 6, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Ooh I keep forgetting to watch this. What channel was it on?


It was on ITV.  I don't have a tv, but managed to watch it on STV .  Lotta palaver signing up & disabling addblocker and adverts * made me want to scream!

(But was rather surprised when this one came on, as it's where I'm from.  No cats, sorry.)


----------



## trashpony (Jun 6, 2014)

CRI said:


> It was on ITV.  I don't have a tv, but managed to watch it on STV .  Lotta palaver signing up & disabling addblocker and adverts * made me want to scream!
> 
> (But was rather surprised when this one came on, as it's where I'm from.  No cats, sorry.)




They can see you, you know


----------



## oryx (Jun 6, 2014)

Epona said:


> Been having a problem recently with Jakey weeing on our bed.  It was happening just after I gave him his evening meal, because he is food aggressive and extremely greedy (and has a tendency to put on weight by scoffing everyone elses food, he really does have to be fed separately!), I have been feeding him by himself in the bedroom for some time, but recently he's started weeing on the bed just after I have put his food down.  I don't like to restrict access to or from rooms for long as they are indoor cats and space is limited but I think I have solved it by swapping around the feeding arrangements by feeding the others in the bedroom and Jakey in the sitting room.  I've ordered some puppy training pads which will be put under a cheap sheet on top of the bed anyway just in case.  Hopefully that will end the daily cycle of duvet washing that I have been embroiled in recently!  (He has been vet checked and is fine, it's behavioural, not a health issue - tbh he's always had a bit of an inclination to wee in odd places).



Not to suggest you're lucky or anything, but 20-year old cat used to shit on my partner's bed! Back in the day when we lived separately and he went away with a friend very occasionally and I would go round to feed her. Now, she has taken to shitting on the lawn which is a nightmare when I want to mow it!

We didn't do anything for her birthday but my partner took her to the vet the day after, and they thought she was a grand old lady. Trouble is, she has 'issues' that go with that - including howling at night (we are pretty sure she's deaf) and increasing inability to groom her own long fur. She had to have quite a bit of fur shaved off her hindquarters even thought we comb her every day - getting on top of the knots is well-nigh impossible and it never used to be an issue. The vet had mentioned a lion cut but luckily it was just a bit of her rear and she didn't end up looking like this!






She is still very fit and bounces around the garden, and looks very young (I know cats don't get crow's feet & grey hair but some of them do look really old when they get to late teens!).


----------



## trashpony (Jun 7, 2014)

CRI said:


> Finally saw the secret life of cats thing last night.  Cute kittens!  Wow, the cat that fell 19 floors and didn't break anything was amazing.  Loved the kitteh that got the little boy to talk.  And the cat that woke it's owner up to warn them about the gas being left on reminded me of Breeze and the tumble dryer episode.  Gave her an extra hug at that point


I think the cat with the boy with selective mutism was a ragdoll wasn't it? Manter if you haven't seen it, you should - only 2 more days on itvplayer.

We watched it together and then the foal insisted the cats join us for mindfulness meditation


----------



## CRI (Jun 7, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I think the cat with the boy with selective mutism was a ragdoll wasn't it? Manter if you haven't seen it, you should - only 2 more days on itvplayer.
> 
> We watched it together and then the foal insisted the cats join us for mindfulness meditation


Mindfulness meditation - cool! 

Breeze fell asleep half way through!  We watched the one where they put the tracking collars on cats in some village (on you tube) couple nights ago and she was much more interested in that one!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 8, 2014)

CRI said:


> Mindfulness meditation - cool!
> 
> Breeze fell asleep half way through!  We watched the one where they put the tracking collars on cats in some village (on you tube) couple nights ago and she was much more interested in that one!


I was hoping for some of that in this programme. I did love Hamish McHamish and his patrols though


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh, hi human. This freshly made bed is almost perfect, it just need a layer of fur ... here.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh, hi human. This freshly made bed is almost perfect, it just need a layer of fur ... here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 55339



"although my fur would show up better on a darker background..."


----------



## CRI (Jun 8, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh, hi human. This freshly made bed is almost perfect, it just need a layer of fur ... here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 55339


That's to make sure you stay extra warm. Considerate kitteh!


----------



## CRI (Jun 8, 2014)

Breeze gets the very last morsel.














And, an aerial view of said kitteh.


----------



## Epona (Jun 9, 2014)

I was out all day Saturday visiting family, when I got back Sonic raced up to me and quite literally clung to me for a couple of hours - he climbed up me and sat with his hindquarters on my shoulder and his front end on my chest, gripped onto my clothes with his front claws, and refused to allow himself to be unhooked from me.


----------



## CRI (Jun 9, 2014)

Epona said:


> I was out all day Saturday visiting family, when I got back Sonic raced up to me and quite literally clung to me for a couple of hours - he climbed up me and sat with his hindquarters on my shoulder and his front end on my chest, gripped onto my clothes with his front claws, and refused to allow himself to be unhooked from me.


That's both sweet and a little bit stalkerish at the same time 

Herbie was like that with OH - clung like a limpet if we were away for more than about 24 hours.  The length of the cling seemed to be proportionate to the amount of time away.

Breeze is more like, "Hey, you guys are back.  Cool!  What did you bring me? Can I go out back now?" that sort of thing.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 9, 2014)

New lodgers!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Brilliant, that's an awesome pair of faces


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2014)

Idiot cat spent yesterday evening following the sun round the house, making sure he got every last drop...


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Epona said:


> I was out all day Saturday visiting family, when I got back Sonic raced up to me and quite literally clung to me for a couple of hours - he climbed up me and sat with his hindquarters on my shoulder and his front end on my chest, gripped onto my clothes with his front claws, and refused to allow himself to be unhooked from me.



Blimey, is he often that clingy? That's one needy cat! Still cute mind


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 9, 2014)

We currently have a visitor by the name of Jaffa, who we are looking after while Velouria is in the US. He's gorgeous and a marmalade cat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The photo is from the time he visited a few weeks ago. I will try to get a better one in the next couple of days.


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2014)

He's a beautiful looking cat!

Idiot cat has gone to sleep cuddling a wire coat hanger


----------



## Mogden (Jun 9, 2014)

Coat hanger  I bought a new paws clean please cat flap mat yesterday as the other one was a bit washing machine fatigued. Meg and Mookie are top and tailing on it at the moment so I'd say that's a result given the sniff tests going on yesterday.


----------



## Manter (Jun 9, 2014)

proof. Daft animal


----------



## trashpony (Jun 10, 2014)

One year old today!


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 10, 2014)

trashpony said:


> One year old today!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 10, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Happy Birthday!


We're having a party for them when the foal comes home from school


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 10, 2014)

trashpony said:


> We're having a party for them when the foal comes home from school


Have you made them a cake?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 10, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Have you made them a cake?


No, but I've bought them some special cat treats and cat milk. We have party hats and streamers and a couple of brand new kitty dancers which are their all time favourite toy


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 10, 2014)

trashpony said:


> No, but I've bought them some special cat treats and cat milk. We have party hats and streamers and a couple of brand new kitty dancers which are their all time favourite toy


Sounds good! I hope you all have a great time.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy birthday, two-headed tabbybeast trashcat!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 10, 2014)

trashpony said:


> No, but I've bought them some special cat treats and cat milk. We have party hats and streamers and a couple of brand new kitty dancers which are their all time favourite toy



Film it please


----------



## trashpony (Jun 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Film it please


Not a film but I did take some photos. The kitty dancer was more popular than the fugly cat tree. They'd better bloody use it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 10, 2014)

happy birthday, kitties


----------



## colacubes (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Jun 11, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Not a film but I did take some photos.


PAAARTAY!


----------



## moose (Jun 11, 2014)

Ugh. Trying to keep a cat, who is still off his face on anaesthetic, from going outside. 
(dreadlock removal and teeth clean)


----------



## Mogden (Jun 11, 2014)

moose said:


> Ugh. Trying to keep a cat, who is still off his face on anaesthetic, from going outside.
> (dreadlock removal and teeth clean)


Is he doing the cat whining?  Or is it the door scratch?


----------



## moose (Jun 11, 2014)

Door scratch. Keeps getting on his back legs, then wobbling over. He's not been kept in for about 4 years, so it's not going to go well.


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 11, 2014)

discobastard said:


> New lodgers!
> View attachment 55415


I keep coming back to the black and white cat....I love the expression it's got, and gorgeous face markings.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 11, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> I keep coming back to the black and white cat....I love the expression it's got, and gorgeous face markings.


That's Issy - she's veeery inquisitive.  Sadly they're only staying for a month and then moving to Singapore, but it's an honour to have them here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 12, 2014)

Mr. Kippers looking like a statesman!


----------



## moose (Jun 12, 2014)

I just caved in and let Stan out. He seems steady enough on his legs, and was driving us bananas jumping on and off the window ledge and trying to claw the glass to pieces. 11 hours since he awoke from the general anaesthetic, so I think he'll be ok.


----------



## CRI (Jun 12, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Not a film but I did take some photos. The kitty dancer was more popular than the fugly cat tree. They'd better bloody use it


Looks like a fab party!  Sorry I missed it.  Happy late birthday you gorgeous boys!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers looking like a statesman!
> 
> View attachment 55622


secretary of state for feline affairs?


----------



## Mogden (Jun 12, 2014)

moose said:


> I just caved in and let Stan out. He seems steady enough on his legs, and was driving us bananas jumping on and off the window ledge and trying to claw the glass to pieces. 11 hours since he awoke from the general anaesthetic, so I think he'll be ok.


They do go a bit mental now and again don't they. Hope he's less wobbly and peeved today.


----------



## Epona (Jun 14, 2014)

CRI said:


> That's both sweet and a little bit stalkerish at the same time
> 
> Herbie was like that with OH - clung like a limpet if we were away for more than about 24 hours.  The length of the cling seemed to be proportionate to the amount of time away.
> 
> Breeze is more like, "Hey, you guys are back.  Cool!  What did you bring me? Can I go out back now?" that sort of thing.



I was out again for a long time Friday, and when I got back Sonic kind of slumped on my lap and stretched his paw up to grip onto me like a limpet.  My mum took a couple of photos and if I don't look too hideous in them I will post one when I get a copy!


----------



## izz (Jun 14, 2014)

moose said:


> It's poured down all night. Stan's just come in, bone dry.




Oh. That Trick. Of what (or whom) did Stan smell ?


----------



## moose (Jun 14, 2014)

Slightly Baby Bio-ish. I suspect the neighbour's conservatory.


----------



## izz (Jun 14, 2014)

moose said:


> Slightly Baby Bio-ish. I suspect the neighbour's conservatory.


Ah.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 14, 2014)

Went into the bedroom, no visible cat. Called "Hilli" but no response ......
then saw the lump under the duvet,
ffs it's summer, that is what she does in winter.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 14, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> Went into the bedroom, no visible cat. Called "Hilli" but no response ......
> then saw the lump under the duvet,
> ffs it's summer, that is what she does in winter.



She's probably sampling your low Summer tog rating.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Blimey, is he often that clingy? That's one needy cat! Still cute mind



He's ALWAYS that clingy! - but I particularly chose that breed because I like to have affectionate pets that actually want to have me around, and the breed is known for being quite needy and high-maintenance!  If I hadn't wanted that, there are plenty of other cats (both pedigree and mogster) that I could have chosen instead.  Having a cat like that is not for everyone as they can be quite hard work (when he's not sleeping, if he doesn't want a cuddle then he's usually bugging me to throw things so that he can play fetch), but it suits me very nicely.


----------



## CRI (Jun 15, 2014)

Lazy Sunday morning!  Breeze gradually wiggled over so she was using Griff's arse as a pillow.  At one point, she was purring and the pigs were both singing.  Bliss!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 16, 2014)

Love those cat/pig pix
There was a FROG in my hallway this morning. A fucking frog. I rescued it and it hopped off outside, looking relatively unscathed. Could Bubbles have brought it in through the cat flap without harming it? 

I had to shut him in the living room while I took the frog out. He wasn't happy with me


----------



## CRI (Jun 16, 2014)

Either that, or the frog's cracked your high tech cat flap's code!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 16, 2014)

CRI said:


> Either that, or the frog's cracked your high tech cat flap's code!


OMG a microchipped frog!


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 16, 2014)

Cutie-pie that is Willy Willows this morning......back to the vets tomorrow to see if the lump has shrunk.  If it hasn't it likely means an operation


----------



## veracity (Jun 16, 2014)

The kits will be 8 weeks old on Wednesday. Starting to panic as I called up the cattery who were meant to be helping find them homes, and they're full to capacity so may not be able to take them this week. The kits' mum, Marjorie, is at the end of her tether with them, as you can see.






I've found a home for one of the tabbies, and am starting to advertise them on a local Facebook group... hopefully we'll get them in nice homes quickly . Who could resist these little faces?























And here's lovely little Raffles, not plotting any evil for a change..


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice pictures both veracity and slightlytouched - hope Willy is ok 

(*MUST..... RESIST..... KITTENS.....*)


----------



## CRI (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, how quickly those wee ones have grown.  

Fingers crossed for Willow.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 17, 2014)

...


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 17, 2014)

Bugger.....The lump in Willow's abdomen has grown despite being on antibiotics, so she is booked in for an exploratory operation on Thursday .  I'm just glad that she is not in any pain with it.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 17, 2014)

slightlytouched said:


> Bugger.....The lump in Willow's abdomen has grown despite being on antibiotics, so she is booked in for an exploratory operation on Thursday .  I'm just glad that she is not in any pain with it.


Sorry to hear that. Hope they manage to sort her out ok.


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 17, 2014)

The vet has just rung and postponed for 2 weeks, but that is better any way as then I'll be at home to look after her.  It's not bothering her so I'm sure the wait will be fine.


----------



## Manter (Jun 17, 2014)

Hope it's all ok


----------



## CRI (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, hoping it's straightforward.


----------



## Geri (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm taking Geri to the vets this morning. She is very, very sick I think.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 18, 2014)

Geri said:


> I'm taking Geri to the vets this morning. She is very, very sick I think.


Oh! 
I hope they can fix her soon.


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 18, 2014)

Geri said:


> I'm taking Geri to the vets this morning. She is very, very sick I think.


 they are such a worry! Hope it's not as bad as you fear x


----------



## CRI (Jun 18, 2014)

Geri said:


> I'm taking Geri to the vets this morning. She is very, very sick I think.


Oh no, not Geri   Thinking about you both . . .


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 18, 2014)

fingers & paws crossed for you & her Geri


----------



## Geri (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, it's not great news. The vet says she is very sick - dehydrated and jaundiced. Options were to take her to the hospital and put her on a drip for 24 hours and do some tests, put her to sleep there and then, or give her an injection and some powder to try and rehydrate her and see how she is over the next 24 hours and take her back tomorrow. I've opted for the latter.

When I left for work she was drinking some water, so that is a good sign, but I am prepared for the worst tomorrow. She is 17, so I've known for some time that this is on the cards.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh Geri I'm so sorry. It's so hard


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 18, 2014)

(((Geri ))) and (((Geri)))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 18, 2014)

((((Geri))))


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 18, 2014)

Aw, that's sad.  She's on old gal, there is only so much we can do for them.  I hope any decisions you make are not too hard on you.


----------



## Geri (Jun 18, 2014)

I think she is dying in front of my eyes. I'm waiting for a friend to come and take us to the vets.


----------



## moose (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry, Geri.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh Geri


----------



## Geri (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, she's gone.  It was very quick, and the vet said I did the right thing. I probably should have done it this morning, but butchers is away and I wanted to give him a chance to get back and say goodbye, but as it was I couldn't leave it any longer. She was howling in pain and it would have been cruel to leave her hanging on.

She has been with me for 17 years, through thick and thin, my divorce, another break up after that - she always seemed to know when I was  upset and would come and sit with me and purr. I will miss her loads.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh Geri, I'm so sorry.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm really so very sorry Geri


----------



## moose (Jun 18, 2014)

Awww, how sad for you, Geri. It's so hard when it feels like they've always been there. Take care x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 18, 2014)

shit.

sorry to hear that.

((((Geri ))))


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 18, 2014)

Pets are fantastic comforters, especially cats cos they are in their own little world until they know you need them.  

I had a cat, Tag, who was 15 when I went through some emotional hell at home.  She never left my side.  When I left home I took her with me, and the lift in my stress levels lifted hers too; she was like a kitten for the next few months! I miss her a lot, and that was 20 years ago.  

They leave a hole when they have gone.  Big sighs and sadness.  I'm sorry you have lost her Geri.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Geri. My furries and I send our condolences x


----------



## colacubes (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh Geri I'm so sorry


----------



## J Ed (Jun 18, 2014)

A stray cat befriended a lynx http://gawker.com/zoo-adopts-stray-..._source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Geri


----------



## J Ed (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your cat Geri


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 18, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Geri, when they go there is a cat-shaped hole, but when you can - remember the good times, in 17 years you must have collected a good few memories.


----------



## Geri (Jun 18, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> So sorry to hear that Geri, when they go there is a cat-shaped hole, but when you can - remember the good times, in 17 years you must have collected a good few memories.


 
So many! The time she brought home a bat (alive) and the time butchers left his faggots out and she nibbled them were the funniest. And the way she would jump onto the table and lick his toast when he got up to make another cup of tea...


----------



## Manter (Jun 18, 2014)

Geri so sorry. They leave such a gap x


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh, so sad to hear 
My thoughts are with you and BA.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry Geri


----------



## Quartz (Jun 19, 2014)

((Geri ))


----------



## Geri (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Feeling OK today, had a little cuddle with Jimmy this morning, which was nice. I don't know if he has even noticed or cared that she is gone! He will be the only cat in the house for a while now.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 19, 2014)

Really really sorry to hear this Geri. But you did the right thing. Don't be too freaked out if you think you glimpse / hear "phantom" Geris in the house for a bit - it's totally normal if you have shared life with another creature for this long! Enjoy Jimmy and don't be too sad.


----------



## susie12 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Geri.  It's so sad when they die, they are such good friends.


----------



## veracity (Jun 19, 2014)

Aw Geri , so sorry to read this. Hope you are OK.


----------



## TikkiB (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, Geri


----------



## trashpony (Jun 20, 2014)

Bubbles followed us 500m on our way to school this morning. He didn't cross the busyish road so didn't make it as far as the foot bridge over the railway. He was waiting for me when I came back. I met someone else today who commented that 'the fluffy one' is always lying in the road and she's amazed he's not been run over.  I love my boys but they're very dim


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 20, 2014)

Geri said:


> She has been with me for 17 years, through thick and thin, my divorce, another break up after that - she always seemed to know when I was  upset and would come and sit with me and purr. I will miss her loads.




I really feel for you Geri, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Bubbles followed us 500m on our way to school this morning. He didn't cross the busyish road so didn't make it as far as the foot bridge over the railway. He was waiting for me when I came back. I met someone else today who commented that 'the fluffy one' is always lying in the road and she's amazed he's not been run over.  I love my boys but they're very dim



When my mum was a lass she had a cat that followed her to the end of the road her school was in and would be there every day when she came out.

Hopefully, if he's not lying around in a busy road and it's only during the day, should be ok. There's one near me who sleeps nowhere else it seems.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 20, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> When my mum was a lass she had a cat that followed her to the end of the road her school was in and would be there every day when she came out.
> 
> Hopefully, if he's not lying around in a busy road and it's only during the day, should be ok. There's one near me who sleeps nowhere else it seems.



Our road isn't very busy but we live on a corner so people can't see the cat until they turn it iyswim. It's mainly people who live here though (our road doesn't go anywhere useful) so hopefully they're primed for it


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ask one of your neighbours before the corner to stick a sign up. Mate of mine used to have one "SLOW DOWN! Kids and pets in road. (I've tried, really I have) "


----------



## Manter (Jun 20, 2014)

idiot cat didn't want to be woken up this morning


----------



## moose (Jun 20, 2014)

Clearly miffed.


----------



## Manter (Jun 20, 2014)

Ha ha! That's an ace face


----------



## oryx (Jun 20, 2014)

Miniature lion cat!!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 20, 2014)

Stan =


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 20, 2014)

(Can i just say, thanks for everyone posting supportive stuff since geri died. I've not had the chance to say it, but it is appreciated - i'm putting this in brackets as i think the good stuff, the happy side of the thread needs go on)


----------



## Ms T (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Geri-cat.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 20, 2014)

Hendrix was ridiculously full of sticky burrs yesterday. I managed to comb most of the out, much to his disgust. But he's obviously got somewhere he likes to sleep that is covered in the damn things.


----------



## moose (Jun 20, 2014)

it's the time of year, isn't it! Stan gets all sorts of sticky plant life, and baby slugs  stuck in his fur at the moment, and is most resistant to combing.


----------



## story (Jun 20, 2014)

It's awful to lose a furry companion. I'm so sorry for your loss, Geri.

I came here to report that my one-eyed-cat is doing very well indeed, quite back to his old self. He has a cat-ladder so that he can climb up to the top of the wall and thence out of the garden, because his one-eyed-ness means he can't gauge distance and it was putting him off the leap to the top of the wall, so he was kinda trapped in a bullpen. Anyway, over the last full moon, he disappeared for a whole day and a half. I was worried cos he'd not done that before at this new house, although he used to go off for days at a time when he was younger. He came home to eat, sleep and wash, and get a hit of catnip, then off out again for the entire day. 

I was so glad he was back to his old ways, but oh! I did miss him, cos I'd gotten used to having his company all day. 

Since the full moon, he's stuck pretty close to home. I've had a few cats that seemed especially roam-prone at the full of the moon. Anyone else so noticed this with their cats? Living in the city, with street lights and so on, it can't be just the extra light, can it? 

Anyway, last night he was out the front of the house and I was spying on him out the window oops and I saw a young fox lurking about. I rapped hard on the window to startle to fox, and I was about to go to open the door for the cat to come in, but I noticed that neither cat nor fox were especially interested in each other. Fox snooped about in next door's garden, one-eyed-cat just sat and watched him. But when Foxy started to jump over into our garden, the cat leaped up and told him to fuck off out of it, and the fox fucked off. This cat has seen off foxes in the past, and I was so pleased to see that he has his old confidence back. I did go open the  for him after that and he sauntered in all tail-high and proud as punch.


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2014)

Geri, I am sorry for your loss


----------



## toggle (Jun 21, 2014)

madamme has decided to take advantage of the good weather, she's coming in twice a day to be fed, then disapearing again. I've seen her for a total of about 3 hours in the last week.


----------



## slightlytouched (Jun 22, 2014)

story said:


> Anyway, last night he was out the front of the house and I was spying on him out the window oops and I saw a young fox lurking about. I rapped hard on the window to startle to fox, and I was about to go to open the door for the cat to come in, but I noticed that neither cat nor fox were especially interested in each other. Fox snooped about in next door's garden, one-eyed-cat just sat and watched him. But when Foxy started to jump over into our garden, the cat leaped up and told him to fuck off out of it, and the fox fucked off.


The foxes and cats where I am aren't fussed about each other.  I think the mum brings the cubs over to feed on the food we put out for the stray cat, so they get used to the cats.


----------



## CRI (Jun 24, 2014)

Been away - so sad to hear about Geri cat & warmest thoughts to Geri & Butchers.  Extra scritches to Jimmy, too.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 24, 2014)

CRI said:


> Been away - so sad to hear about Geri cat & warmest thoughts to Geri & Butchers.  Extra scritches to Jimmy, too.


I've not been in for a bit either. So sorry Geri


----------



## ringo (Jun 24, 2014)

Our rubbish cat and the fox family all ignore each other. The amount of wildflife in my garden and those adjoining are bringing all the local cats to my yard though, noisily fighting it out for predator rights on fledgling birds and baby mice. Three mornings in a row I've had to clear up mice guts from the floor.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 24, 2014)

ringo said:


> Our rubbish cat and the fox family all ignore each other. The amount of wildflife in my garden and those adjoining are bringing all the local cats to my yard though, noisily fighting it out for predator rights on fledgling birds and baby mice. Three mornings in a row I've had to clear up mice guts from the floor.


I once had to tell Higgins off for playing with our local mangy fox in the ginnel


----------



## CRI (Jun 25, 2014)

Breeze farting around in the back garden.


----------



## Geri (Jun 25, 2014)

I had a letter from Direct Line today sympathising with the loss of my dear pet Geri and advising me that if I was having difficulty coping with my loss, I could ring their pet bereavement counsellors to talk with someone who cares and understands. I have found it horrible coming home and not being greeted by her at the door, but I don't need to talk to anyone about it. 

Since she's been gone, Jimmy has undergone a personality transplant and become all loving and slightly annoying. I Furminated him earlier and he loved it, but got all over excited and tried to bite my foot.


----------



## CRI (Jun 26, 2014)

I didn't realise insurance companies offered that.  It sounds like Jimmy's doing his best to help you feel better (maybe a bit overboard.)  Hope you're okay though.  It's a big blow.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 26, 2014)

moose said:


> Clearly miffed.
> 
> View attachment 56207



Genius!!!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 26, 2014)

CRI said:


> Breeze farting around in the back garden.



Gorgeous puddytat!


----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2014)

idiot cat thinks this is a normal way for a cat to sleep.....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 26, 2014)

Manter said:


> idiot cat thinks this is a normal way for a cat to sleep.....



it's not that uncommon for a domestic cat who feels secure in their surroundings

just be aware


----------



## trashpony (Jun 27, 2014)

When bubbles was little I used to carry him around on his back. He will still lie upside down on my lap. He likes having his tummy stroked


----------



## Epona (Jun 28, 2014)

trashpony said:


> When bubbles was little I used to carry him around on his back. He will still lie upside down on my lap. He likes having his tummy stroked



Aye, I used to carry Radar around on his back a lot when he was little, he still lets me do it occasionally.  Oddly, he's the one of mine who is least interested in human interaction, but he will allow himself to be picked up and carried round like that, the Oris (who are far more sociable) are not so keen!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 28, 2014)

ISLA hooking her claw round a cable


----------



## oryx (Jun 28, 2014)

In today's c & k news - next door's feisty tabby has taken up more or less permanent residence on our doorstep. This is probably because a) it catches the evening sun and b) he doesn't want to be mown down by a pram.

(next door are good mates and have lovely kids so not slagging them with the pram comment!).


----------



## pogofish (Jun 30, 2014)

Wish 'd the presence of mind to have a video camera handy when I put some catnip in a box yesterday - The tabby went absolutely mad for it in a way I can only describe as "Catnip Hotbox!"


----------



## J Ed (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2014)

My mum's just rang me.  Her much loved cat, Bubble, seems to have come to the end of the road.  He's at the vet's on a drip tonight, but his kidneys seem to be giving out and he'll probably have to be let go tomorrow, barring some miraculous improvement in his condition.  He can go and join his brother, Squeak, who died two years ago.



Mum got Bubble and Squeak from the cat rescue eleven years ago.  Bubble is sixteen or thereabouts now so he's not done badly and, as I said to Mum just now, he's had a very happy and loving home in which to grow to the fine old age he has.  And he's repaid that by being the friendliest, most rewarding cat anyone could meet. 

It's not quite 'Goodbye old mate' - 'cos that's how I think of him - yet, but very nearly.  Poor old Bubble.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 2, 2014)

Godspeed, bubble.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 2, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> My mum's just rang me.  Her much loved cat, Bubble, seems to have come to the end of the road.  He's at the vet's on a drip tonight, but his kidneys seem to be giving out and he'll probably have to be let go tomorrow, barring some miraculous improvement in his condition.  He can go and join his brother, Squeak, who died two years ago.
> 
> View attachment 56898
> 
> ...


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2014)

pogofish said:


> Wish 'd the presence of mind to have a video camera handy when I put some catnip in a box yesterday - The tabby went absolutely mad for it in a way I can only describe as "Catnip Hotbox!"



Has there not been a thread that already discussed cat/catnip interaction at any point?   

(Sorry, couldn't stop myself).


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> My mum's just rang me.  Her much loved cat, Bubble, seems to have come to the end of the road.  He's at the vet's on a drip tonight, but his kidneys seem to be giving out and he'll probably have to be let go tomorrow, barring some miraculous improvement in his condition.  He can go and join his brother, Squeak, who died two years ago.
> 
> View attachment 56898
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that, Bubble looks like such a sweet cat too


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2014)

J Ed said:


>




I love the way they make it sound like a specific breed - it's achondroplasia, and if you know anything about dogs you will know a lot of dog breeds (such as dachshunds and some bulldogs and bull terriers) have achondroplasia as part of their SOP (Standard Of Points), but to make out that a cat that has achondroplasia is a specific breed of cat is just daft.  I also find the term "Munchkin" to describe a cat with achondroplasia a bit fucking morally dubious tbh.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 3, 2014)

Epona said:


> Sorry to hear that, Bubble looks like such a sweet cat too



He is - or maybe was by now.  He's one of those cats who loves human company: he always looks pleased to see you and comes over purring when you get in; always wants a lap to sit on; always sleeps on mum's bed at night.  He's a handsome old chap as well.


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 3, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> He is - or maybe was by now.  He's one of those cats who loves human company: he always looks pleased to see you and comes over purring when you get in; always wants a lap to sit on; always sleeps on mum's bed at night.  He's a handsome old chap as well.


So sad when they aren't well.  Is he still with us?  

I've just dropped Willow off for her exploratory operation.  I hope they can remove the offending lump.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 3, 2014)

Hmm, all this makes me realise I should get pet insurance for my two ruffians.


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 3, 2014)

Poi E said:


> Hmm, all this makes me realise I should get pet insurance for my two ruffians.


'Tis a wise idea, this op is likely to cost ~£900 and last year it cost £750....The excess on the insurance + monthly premiums is WAY less than this!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jul 3, 2014)

(((bubble)))


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 3, 2014)

I've just heard from my mum.  Bubble is still with us and apparently looking a little better, but the big test will be how he copes when he comes off the drip tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for him...


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 3, 2014)

Willow has had her op and they managed to remove a 3cm irregular lump, which thankfully was not really attached to anything important; they haven't had to remove anything else.  So she is in for observation tonight, home tomorrow all being well.   They think it was just an abscess, maybe a tumour as well.  All in all it was the best possible out come .


----------



## trashpony (Jul 3, 2014)

Yay for Willow and hope Bubble goes from strength to strength


----------



## CRI (Jul 3, 2014)

Warm thoughts to Willow and Bubble and their respective human beings.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 3, 2014)

CRI said:


> Warm thoughts to Willow and Bubble and their respective human beings.



seconded !


----------



## CRI (Jul 3, 2014)

Breeze on Monday.  Was hot, so she spent about an hour snoozing behind the shed in the undergrowth.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 3, 2014)

CRI said:


> Breeze on Monday.  Was hot, so she spent about an hour snoozing behind the shed in the undergrowth.



i've never had a lot to do with deep pile kittehs - does she lose a lot of winter coat?  

(and if so, was there enough to knit another cat?)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 3, 2014)

Much love to Bubble and Willow and their owners.... well not really owners more sort of big cats who get in the way but are useful when you need food, as I think as lot of cats view us


----------



## CRI (Jul 3, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i've never had a lot to do with deep pile kittehs - does she lose a lot of winter coat?
> 
> (and if so, was there enough to knit another cat?)


I think officially, Maine Coons are "semi longhair."  I can't say I've noticed a massive difference on coat density, but I do try and keep on top of things with a furminator.  She upchucked a hairball a couple weeks ago, so I really gave her a serious brushing then - like she almost looked like an ordinary cat from some angles!  Mostly though, I probably get an egg size ball of compressed fur every 2 or 3 days.  It's funny how her belly fluff is so much, well fluffier, than the rest!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 3, 2014)

and ((( bubble and willow )))


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 4, 2014)

Sad news.  The vet did another round of blood tests on Bubble this morning and there's no change.  His kidneys have failed completely.  Mum's going into the vet this morning to give him a last cuddle and say goodbye. 

The last picture of him, taken in her garden a couple of weeks ago:






RIP old friend.  I'll miss you.


----------



## CRI (Jul 4, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Sad news.  The vet did another round of blood tests on Bubble this morning and there's no change.  His kidneys have failed completely.  Mum's going into the vet this morning to give him a last cuddle and say goodbye.
> 
> The last picture of him, taken in her garden a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> ...


Oh no - RIP dear Bubble


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh dear  RIP Bubble.


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 4, 2014)

Poor old Bubble  So sad to say goodbye to such lovely companions


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 4, 2014)

(( Bubble, his kidneys and his people))


----------



## Manter (Jul 4, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Yay for Willow and hope Bubble goes from strength to strength


Thirded


----------



## Manter (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh dear, sorry. Just kept reading. RIP bubbles :-(


----------



## trashpony (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry roadie x


----------



## Quartz (Jul 4, 2014)

RIP Bubble.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 4, 2014)

Chaka cat has now been missing for over two months. I got a call from someone who thought they found her, so popped round but it wasn't her. The old lady who took her in from B&Q carpark where she had been hanging out for a couple of weeks has COPD and can't cope with the fur, so I have a new furry lodger.

I'll post some pics of Babs when I get a chance. Looks like she's 13 years old, was chipped and lost 12 years ago and the old owner can't be traced. I hope someone somewhere is doing the same for Chaka


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 4, 2014)

So sorry Roadie


----------



## Mogden (Jul 4, 2014)

((bubbles and roadie))
((willow))


----------



## smmudge (Jul 4, 2014)

sorry to hear that roadkill  rip bubbles


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 4, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> RIP old friend.  I'll miss you.



Sorry to hear this mate, that's such a shame 
I'm both sad and glad that your mum was there. RIP bubbles.


----------



## longdog (Jul 4, 2014)

RIP Bubble Cat


----------



## Poi E (Jul 4, 2014)

Bon voyage, bubble. Enjoy that great garden in the sky where the food bowl is always full and dogs only want to play.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 4, 2014)

at bubble

(((Roadkill and roadie's mum)))


----------



## moose (Jul 4, 2014)

RIP Bubble, hope your mum's ok, Roadie.


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 4, 2014)

Well Willow has a cone collar on for the first time in her life...she does not like it, but it is rather funny watching her have to back up and try to get round objects.  We did have a bit of a scare when she escaped.  We found her hiding deep in my neighbours garden.  We left her there as we couldn't reach her only to return later to the neighbour beating the bush with a stick to scare her out!  Bloody git, he knew she'd just had an op and was most likely still disoriented.  She's alright though


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Sad news.  The vet did another round of blood tests on Bubble this morning and there's no change.  His kidneys have failed completely.  Mum's going into the vet this morning to give him a last cuddle and say goodbye.
> 
> The last picture of him, taken in her garden a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> ...



Oh I'm so sorry to hear that, it's awful, he looks fine and handsome in that picture bless him - I hope both you and your mum are coping with it as well as can be expected.


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2014)

CRI said:


> I think officially, Maine Coons are "semi longhair."  I can't say I've noticed a massive difference on coat density, but I do try and keep on top of things with a furminator.  She upchucked a hairball a couple weeks ago, so I really gave her a serious brushing then - like she almost looked like an ordinary cat from some angles!  Mostly though, I probably get an egg size ball of compressed fur every 2 or 3 days.  It's funny how her belly fluff is so much, well fluffier, than the rest!



My Radar is a Cornish Rex x Moggy cross (or a "posh moggy" as someone recently described him to me) - now Cornish Rex have very short curly hairs and completely lack guard hairs, Radar has extremely sparse guard hairs and is all slightly crinkly (and very very very soft) undercoat, but that undercoat is extremely thick and lush - and FFS I have never seen ANY animal shed so much hair as he does.  I stroke him once and my hand is utterly coated with Radar-hairs, he rubs his face up against me and it's like he leaves a furry cat-face shaped hair imprint on me he moults so much.  It's like a constant round of moulting and furballs. (He also has some skin issues, I don't think that Cornish Rex x "white and black hairy tom that lurks at the end of the garden" is a great genetic mix tbh, as much as I love Radar, I'd advise against it).

He's a shorthair.

(My other 2 are ultra-shorthairs, and although I can detect when they are having seasonal moults, their hair is too short to make much of an impact wrt furballs, and it is only seasonal with them).


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 5, 2014)

nogojones said:


> I'll post some pics of Babs when I get a chance. Looks like she's 13 years old, was chipped and lost 12 years ago and the old owner can't be traced. I hope someone somewhere is doing the same for Chaka



I hope so too, really sorry she's been missing so long, that's really tough, I've got some small idea of what that's like.

Looking forward to meeting Babs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Sad news.  The vet did another round of blood tests on Bubble this morning and there's no change.  His kidneys have failed completely.  Mum's going into the vet this morning to give him a last cuddle and say goodbye.
> 
> The last picture of him, taken in her garden a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> ...


RIP Bubble and hugs to you Roadie and your Mum x

That's a lovely photo of him


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, all.  Mum is okay; she's grieving of course, but, as she said yesterday, he had a long and happy life and he went quickly and pretty much painlessly, which in the end is as good an outcome as you can hope for. 

She did say she'd wait to get another cat until she and my sister have been abroad later this year, but I bet she decides not to wait that long and by the time I go and visit her next another one will have taken up residence.  Meanwhile, once I get moved into my house I'm certainly getting a cat (or two  ) and she might well come up and help me choose. 

*e2a*  One last picture:






Bubble and Squeak, a few years ago.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 5, 2014)

Beautiful boys, Roadkill. RIP Bubble


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 5, 2014)

How - how the fucking hell can I do this?

One cat is on "once a day pill" mixed up in HIS medicine for the rest of his natural . . . .

and

The other cat is on - "once a day for a few days" anti-inflamatory drops

So, HOW DID I GIVE THE WRONG MEDICINE TO THE WRONG CAT today

How??

Sorry, Bob and sorry Rusty - on the plus side - Rusty had already had first tea and Bob's medicine was in second tea and as a result she didn't eat much of it - but Bob, being a food hoover - has pretty much eaten most, if not all of his meds

Oh! well, tomorrow is another day


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2014)

You can't get a decent snooze in this house without being vulnerable to attack


----------



## story (Jul 6, 2014)

Today my one-eyed cat was sitting on the wall in the rain. He sat there in the rain and he saw me through the window and he shouted at me, so I opened the window, and he sat there and he kept shouting at me. So I shut the window. And he carried on sitting in the rain. Once he was thoroughly soaked, then he went off to hide under a car. I opened the window for him again, but he sneered at me and went to sit under a car. The car was further away than the cat flap. There isn't even a flap on the cat flap at the moment.

So he ignored various opportunities to get out of the rain, and then when he was so wet it made no further difference to be sitting out in it, he went to find shelter.

What's that about, then?

My grand auld warrior cat used the rain as a post-vet-visit shower: he hated the smell of the vet on his fur so much that he'd rather sit in the rain and get wet to the skin than lick it off. He only ever sat in the rain if it coincided with returning from the vet.


----------



## Epona (Jul 6, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> How - how the fucking hell can I do this?
> 
> One cat is on "once a day pill" mixed up in HIS medicine for the rest of his natural . . . .
> 
> ...



First tea? Second tea?  I'm coming round to live at yours, I am sure if I make purring noises frequently you will not notice that I am not a feline


----------



## trashpony (Jul 6, 2014)

Is it breakfast? Is it, is it????


----------



## Epona (Jul 6, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Is it breakfast? Is it, is it????



Awwww bless!!!!


----------



## Mogden (Jul 6, 2014)

story said:


> Today my one-eyed cat was sitting on the wall in the rain. He sat there in the rain and he saw me through the window and he shouted at me, so I opened the window, and he sat there and he kept shouting at me. So I shut the window. And he carried on sitting in the rain. Once he was thoroughly soaked, then he went off to hide under a car. I opened the window for him again, but he sneered at me and went to sit under a car. The car was further away than the cat flap. There isn't even a flap on the cat flap at the moment.
> 
> So he ignored various opportunities to get out of the rain, and then when he was so wet it made no further difference to be sitting out in it, he went to find shelter.
> 
> ...




Reminiscent of the reason why I ended up with 7 cats. The 4 kittens were in the garden with their mum and had not yet been into my house. There was a summer downpour and they were so wee I knew there was a chance they'd get washed away or into serious trouble so I went to drag them in for overnight shelter. 3 of them I got in without too much hassle. The 4th was deep under a bush and determined not to move out of fear. He was howling and I was absolutely soaked to the skin trying to reach him. I couldn't see anything in front of me and the more I tried the deeper he crawled back. Eventually he saw sense and I grabbed him. All 4 slept in a cat carrier next me on the bed that night. I put them back in the drier garden the next day but they then worked out how to use the cat flap and the rest, as they say, is history.

The little bugger who refused to come out is the same cat I post on the self indulgent thread. The one who adores cuddles and has just jumped up on the dining table for hugs and baked bean juice. I took a photo of me and him last night with him balanced on his back like a baby. Big soft sod


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 6, 2014)

Ford enjoys reading the Sunday paper in bed:





In other news, Tilly had a sore eye for a couple of days. Took her to vet after 3 aborted attempts to get her in cat carrier.
He removed an inch and a half grass seed from her eye socket. A bit of antiseptic cream and she seems to be well on the mend.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 6, 2014)

story said:


> Today my one-eyed cat was sitting on the wall in the rain. He sat there in the rain and he saw me through the window and he shouted at me, so I opened the window, and he sat there and he kept shouting at me. So I shut the window. And he carried on sitting in the rain. Once he was thoroughly soaked, then he went off to hide under a car. I opened the window for him again, but he sneered at me and went to sit under a car. The car was further away than the cat flap. There isn't even a flap on the cat flap at the moment.
> 
> So he ignored various opportunities to get out of the rain, and then when he was so wet it made no further difference to be sitting out in it, he went to find shelter.
> 
> ...



Hah our cat does this sort of thing, sits on her chair in the yard in the pissing down pours then eventually comes inside and shouts at us even though the back door might have been open the entire time. Mad fuckers


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 6, 2014)

Epona said:


> First tea? Second tea?  I'm coming round to live at yours, I am sure if I make purring noises frequently you will not notice that I am not a feline



When they're ill they eat better than we do - Bob, who is a total food sponge, always gets some of my meal and I'll often spoil the two of them with "proper" meat not cat food meat

and when they're not ill there's not much between what we get and what they'll be fed

Both are in the twilight years so any little treats we can give them get given - it's not about quantity of life for them it's only about quality - both are well over 17 years old and, apart from Rusty taking a bit of a knock recently, are in tremendous good health for cats of their age and even Rusty is looking like bouncing back a fair bit more


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2014)

neighbour's cat looking faintly peeved at having his picture taken.

he's really a small panther, but occasionally forgets this and accepts a bit of a fuss...


----------



## Mapped (Jul 7, 2014)

We've got Mrs Mapped's boss' cat staying for it's hols. It's nice to have a cat about, but it's very different from our cat, she's an expensive Ragdoll house cat that seems to have had most of the wild bred out of her. She's very soft, likes sitting on your lap and won't mug you for your dinner. Our semi-feral mongrel arrives in the country in 16 days.


----------



## Manter (Jul 7, 2014)

Mapped said:


> We've got Mrs Mapped's boss' cat staying for it's hols. It's nice to have a cat about, but it's very different from our cat, she's an expensive Ragdoll house cat that seems to have had most of the wild bred out of her. She's very soft, likes sitting on your lap and won't mug you for your dinner. Our semi-feral mongrel arrives in the country in 16 days.


Yeah, they're funny cats. I adore ours but do regularly think he isn't a proper cat. Try playing fetch with it- Ragdolls are usually very playful


----------



## Mapped (Jul 7, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yeah, they're funny cats. I adore ours but do regularly think he isn't a proper cat. Try playing fetch with it- Ragdolls are usually very playful



Fetch would be the right game for this cat, she acts like a dog, following me about the place and doing what she's told. I'll have a go later.

It looks as though they make great cats for those with small children. She got quite a bit of roughness from a 5 year old yesterday and didn't bat an eyelid, my cat would have had his claws out.


----------



## Manter (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, mine adores my not-yet-1 year old. Plays with him, doesn't mind the occasional thump or handful of hair being pulled out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's actually a problem as the boy makes a beeline for animals assuming they'll be his friend. One day he'll be eaten by a squirrel or something....


----------



## Libertad (Jul 8, 2014)

Greetings fellow cat-dibblers. We've just tried to place an order on-line for Advocate flea treatment. Our last order was in May but the site, Animed, is now asking for a prescription which will make the treatment unaffordable, they've reduced the number of treatments in a pack and bumped the price.
Has anyone else found this to be the case? I've Googled without success. Any alternatives apart from Frontline?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 8, 2014)

We have to go to the vets to get it. Pretty much the same thing when I've looked online in that they want a prescription and the savings aren't then really significant over just buying it from the vet.


----------



## story (Jul 8, 2014)

So we got back from Glastonbury and the one-eyed-cat's feral genes had come to the fore. He has some pedigree, which makes him chatty and a bit neurotic, but also greedy for cuddles and attention; and he has some feral, which makes him shun humans and disappear for days on end and sit in the rain.

I was missing him and wondering how he was, where he was, only seeing him at tea time when he'd come in for grub and catnip. Experience has taught me that having a perma-supply of catnip available in a dish means that he does check in with the homestead once in a 24-hour period. Then the other day I finally caught him (feral genes makes him scatter and run, but I sneaked up on his blind side...) and he immediately collapsed in a furry puddle on my lap and blissed out on a half-hour cuddle. This re-booted his pedigree-genes and he's been in the house pretty much ever since.

The other cat is kinda miffed about this, because when one-eyed-cat is away, this hesitant charming gentle fellow gets the bed and the sofa and the chair and the attention all to himself.

The long red scratch on his nose this morning suggests that they quarrelled about this last night. Further evidence was the fact that they'd switched primary-access-rights for the foot-zone and the hip-zone on the bed.

When I lived in the big old house down the hill with all the lodgers, I knew that one-eyed-cat was out for days at a time, but he was two-eyed then, and younger, and had never had anything bad happen to him in his whole life so he was super-confidant, and anyway the house was really bustling and busy, and I never really missed him. So long as I saw him once in each 24 hours, I wasn't bothered (the catnip trick ensured his appearance). But since the move and the fostering and the loss of his eye and all that, he's been around a lot more, and a lot more clingy, and now when he disappears, I am glad for his return to independence and confidence, but I do miss him and worry for him. He consistently proves that he's absolutely fine, so I really should stop worrying 


Fleas: I try to comb them with a flea comb at least every other day during the flea season. One of them loves it, the other not so much. It means that I can check them over for injuries and lumps and temperature and poorly-ness / wellness at the same time. If I find more than a flea or two, then I dose them with flea juice. My local vet has been selling Frontline for years, but has recently switched to Advocate super-strength cos the local fleas are developing tolerance and resistance. I hate to give it to them, but I also hate and detest the fleas. We have no carpets in the house, which makes it a lot easier to stay on top of the issue.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for your replies FridgeMagnet and story , looks as if the expensive route is the only way to go.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 8, 2014)

Rusty is not at her best at the moment - she went to the vet about 5-6 weeks ago and have 11 teeth out - we hoped that once healed up she'd start to eat a bit more - last week we noticed that she had been dribbling and it was a bloody dribble and a strong red blood not bloody spit

So off she went to the vet where they gave her a 2 week antibiotic injection as she had swelling on her face, one eye was a bit puffy and goopy and it looked like one of the extracted teeth hadn't healed very well and had got an infection in it

So a week after the injection, so have way through and she's still not bounced back - we've noticed that when she eats one of her back legs "sticks out" to her body and she doesn't see to get much grip almost like she's on a slippy floor - she's walking OK, if a little stiffly, she's pretty much staying in the house all day, only venturing out rarely, she is getting on a bit now, best guest 16+

Got a return trip to the vet's booked in on Thursday - Mrs Voltz is taking her this time - not stressing . . . . yet . . . . this time . . . . I hope


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 8, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Rusty is not at her best at the moment - she went to the vet about 5-6 weeks ago and have 11 teeth out - we hoped that once healed up she'd start to eat a bit more - last week we noticed that she had been dribbling and it was a bloody dribble and a strong red blood not bloody spit
> 
> So off she went to the vet where they gave her a 2 week antibiotic injection as she had swelling on her face, one eye was a bit puffy and goopy and it looked like one of the extracted teeth hadn't healed very well and had got an infection in it
> 
> ...





get well soon, rusty


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope Rusty gets back to her self soon x 

Willow has escaped both her cone collar and lead/harness that was allowing her garden access!  At least it is better that she is on the loose minus the collar which could cause her many problems negotiating bushes etc.  The incision is looking OK, she has managed to remove half the stitches already anyway so I expect when she eventually comes home they will all have gone!  

Funny thing is that I was literally about to call the vets and ask if the stitches were dissolving kind or if they would need to be removed!  I just hope she doesn't yank the wound open whilst she is AWOL. 

Bloody cats don't know that we have their best interests at heart!!


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 9, 2014)

(((Rusty))) get well soon.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 10, 2014)

Hope Rusty gets better soon. .
Took Cilla to the vets yesterday as she's not been eating and lost a load of weight very quickly.  She's tiny and didnt have much weight to lose
Apparently she's dehydrated so they admitted her.  She's got a thyroid condition which we all thought was stable so it could be something to do withthat  or it could be something else. She's in the best place but I hated leaving the vets without her.

Please give Rusty a stroke for me.


----------



## Manter (Jul 10, 2014)

Hope all the cats get well soonsoon


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 10, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> Hope Rusty gets better soon. .
> Took Cilla to the vets yesterday as she's not been eating and lost a load of weight very quickly.  She's tiny and didnt have much weight to lose
> Apparently she's dehydrated so they admitted her.  She's got a thyroid condition which we all thought was stable so it could be something to do withthat  or it could be something else. She's in the best place but I hated leaving the vets without her.
> 
> Please give Rusty a stroke for me.



get well soon, cilla


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Cilla and Rusty - hope the vets can fix them up


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 10, 2014)

story said:


> So we got back from Glastonbury and the one-eyed-cat's feral genes had come to the fore. He has some pedigree, which makes him chatty and a bit neurotic, but also greedy for cuddles and attention; and he has some feral, which makes him shun humans and disappear for days on end and sit in the rain.
> 
> I was missing him and wondering how he was, where he was, only seeing him at tea time when he'd come in for grub and catnip. Experience has taught me that having a perma-supply of catnip available in a dish means that he does check in with the homestead once in a 24-hour period. Then the other day I finally caught him (feral genes makes him scatter and run, but I sneaked up on his blind side...) and he immediately collapsed in a furry puddle on my lap and blissed out on a half-hour cuddle. This re-booted his pedigree-genes and he's been in the house pretty much ever since.
> 
> ...




This reads like the beginning of a great book. Have you thought about writing one?


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 11, 2014)

Hmmm! Not so good news on the Rusty front I'm afraid

Mrs Voltz took said madam to the V. E. T. on Thursday - she's got a "lump / tumour" on her leg - so that kind of Not Good

Anyway - she's back home. She's getting spoilt rotten regarding food - she's still mobile and I'm hoping that we'll have one last part of summer with her. At the moment she seems quite happy in herself - she's obviously nowhere near as active as she used to be - she now just looks and moves like a cat of her age'ish

And just so you know what she looks like - to get her like this she's sit on my lap and I'd get my hands underneath her and then spin her over through 180º and plonk her back down on my lap and she'd stay there for up to an hour having her tummy tickled


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 11, 2014)

Awww, poor Rusty  
Cutie though.....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2014)

at the news from the vet

 at kitty tummy rubs


----------



## discobastard (Jul 12, 2014)

Quick question for all you multiple cat owners out there.  As you may or may not remember my companion Phoebe exited this mortal coil last December.

Recently I've been looking after some cats that are moving to Singapore for a friend - they're leaving a week on Monday.  After that I'm going to be looking for a new rescue cat (prob from Celia Hammond).

I'm currently having a clear out and have Phoebe's old bed and a litter tray.  Is a new cat likely to want to use either of these or am I just better getting rid and buying new ones when new kitteh comes along? I don't mind getting a new bed to be honest but hoping i can reuse the litter tray.  It has one of those hood filter things and cost about 80 quid.

What do you reckon?  Could always give the tray a really good scrub with some bleach and stick it through the dishwasher.


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Jul 12, 2014)

I wouldn't be chucking out an 80 quid litter-tray!  Just give it a good scrub with some all-surface cleaner and swill out with diluted disinfectant (not the stuff that goes cloudy when mixed with water).  NO NOT let it go anywhere near a dish-washer!

As for the cat bed: if it's washable I'd put it through a gentle cycle in the washing-machine, or do it by hand, depending on what it's stuffed with. Those polystyrene beads are a bloody menace, so don't put them anywhere near a washing-machine (voice of experience talking)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2014)

discobastard 

dunno really.  Some cleaning materials are cat friendly - vaguely remember having some recommended when I lived with kittehs.

and not sure whether a new kitteh would be more comfortable with something that smells brand new or something that has a faint smell of past cats about it.  Many cats will ignore proper cat beds anyway so may be worth trying it and seeing.






ETA - and hope you and new kitteh are very happy together


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2014)

discobastard said:


> Quick question for all you multiple cat owners out there.  As you may or may not remember my companion Phoebe exited this mortal coil last December.
> 
> Recently I've been looking after some cats that are moving to Singapore for a friend - they're leaving a week on Monday.  After that I'm going to be looking for a new rescue cat (prob from Celia Hammond).
> 
> ...



Don't use disinfectant of the type that goes cloudy when mixed with water (ie the sort of thing that is usually a pale-brownish liquid often sold as pine-scented disinfectant, although some manufacturers make other scents of it too so be aware of that) - that is very toxic to cats and should never be used on any cat paraphenalia (or anything else they may come into contact with, I wouldn't even have any of that type of disinfectant in my house just in case).

I use spirit vinegar or distilled white vinegar to clean any pet-related stuff, and rinse well afterwards to get rid of the smell.  It smells to high heaven but kills bacteria and is completely harmless even if ingested.

I am struggling to work out how a litter tray can cost £80, I have always found the £5 ones from my local "odds and sods" shop more than adequate!  But I wouldn't ever buy a second-hand litter tray, no matter how fancy it was, or how much it had been washed.  A cat shelter might be grateful for it as a donation though?  Just a thought.

If this is for a prospective new kitten in your own home, then it will be fine to keep once it is thoroughly cleaned, as long as your Phoebe didn't pass away due to something nasty like FIP (in which sharing litterboxes is thought to be a factor, if that were the case I'd rather burn or smash up stuff so it can't be picked up and reused by others).

Edit to add: try the bed in the washing machine, use biological washing powder on a lowish (30-40C) temperature.  If it's a good quality bed, it may have a zip-on cover that can be removed and washed - if that is the case, then follow any washing instructions on the label (but always use biological laundry detergent, the enzymes will break down any urine proteins that the cat who used it last may have left traces of, leaving it as good as new - not saying that your old cat weed the bed, but she will probably have tracked traces into it on her paws from using the litter tray, and the scent of that will be obvious to another cat even if you can't detect anything).  I can't think of any good reason why that cannot be enjoyed by another cat once washed.


----------



## stereoisomer (Jul 13, 2014)

I took this photo earlier.




I was trying for ages to capture the squirrellyness of her tail but this is the best I could do... 
Her name is Mooi, which means 'pretty' in Afrikaans. Also sounds like the Welsh word 'mwy' which means 'more', which is confusing for me and my sister who grew up in Wales not South Africa.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 13, 2014)

Rusty was pts this morning at 10.30 at home - she was not in pain but she was starting to look a little distressed - she left us peacefully and quietly

We both miss you Rusty


----------



## discobastard (Jul 13, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Rusty was pts this morning at 10.30 at home - she was not in pain but she was starting to look a little distressed - she left us peacefully and quietly
> 
> We both miss you Rusty


Thoughts are with you guys x


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 13, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Rusty was pts this morning at 10.30 at home - she was not in pain but she was starting to look a little distressed - she left us peacefully and quietly
> 
> We both miss you Rusty


 
Really sorry to hear it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 13, 2014)

dp


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you both - we're in bits at the moment - from having teeth out 8 weeks about and looking forward to her picking up and putting on a bit of weight to this - we only found out about the lump on Thursday and it was about the size of a satsuma 

This is now the second cat we've lost to cancer of one form or another - the vet was saying that he's seeing more and more old cats that are having to be pts as a result of this - it used to be kidneys  but now cancer seems to account for 50% of all cat deaths


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 13, 2014)

Bob really is going to have to step up his game on the cuddle front now he's the only cat and the horrible thing is, is he's not getting any younger and is starting to have trouble with his kidneys


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear your news High Voltage RIP Rusty


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 13, 2014)

Condolences to High Voltage, RIP Rusty.
Rainbow Bridge and remembering the good times ....
..... these should help, they did for me when the cat-shaped hole appears (although the last pet shaped hole was actually Harry dawg, I'm not counting one of the disabled hedgehogs).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 13, 2014)

(((High Voltage )))


----------



## discobastard (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the hints and tips re new beds and litter trays. I shall give the bed a gentle wash and see what happens.  

Also didn't know about the disinfectant thing, I shall make sure I do some research on that.  Thanks!


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 13, 2014)

highvoltage.  Sorry about Rusty x

My Willow has pulled out all her stitches, which saves me calling the vet and asking if they were dissolvable ones!  The wound is fine; no infection.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 13, 2014)

awww  rusty and highvoltage. a beautiful beast with very caring owners. hope yr other one steps up to the plate on cuddles not just for food.


----------



## toggle (Jul 13, 2014)

the kids have left there plates on the sitting room floor, I did pork ribs tonight, with mash and veg. madamme is completely ignoring the remains of the ribs to gormandise the mash and the green beans.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 13, 2014)

so sorry to hear about Rusty.  Sending catlove vibes.

Cilla came back from the vets, hydrated but still not eating so we managed to feed her but had to take her back for the weekend as we are away at a family do in Suffolk so couldn't leave her in the house without medication. The vet consensus seems to be that she stopped eating due to stress at next doors building work. We'll see what happens when she comes home but I suspect the stress of having a toddler and a 5yr old staying isn't going to help things get back to normal.


----------



## Epona (Jul 14, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Rusty was pts this morning at 10.30 at home - she was not in pain but she was starting to look a little distressed - she left us peacefully and quietly
> 
> We both miss you Rusty



So sorry to hear that, but Rusty did not suffer and you did the right thing to prevent her experiencing pain.
I know you are suffering now though, and my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## CRI (Jul 14, 2014)

Gah, so sorry to hear about Rusty and hope Bob thrives from the extra cuddles.  Also hoping Cilla manages to chill and feel better after the upheaval.

These are my cat "brothers in law."  Bart, the bigger one, got in a bad fight the other day. He's ok, but my dad in law was mega stressed.  Both cats are getting on a bit and I'm not much wanting to think what it's going to be like when something big does happen. It's actually the smaller one, Samuel, who usually gets into the most bother - vanishes for days, even weeks, attacks seagulls and generally comes off the worst, that sort of thing.


----------



## CRI (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh, obligatory shots of post naptime Breeze.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Rusty High Voltage. What a dreadful shock too


----------



## Mapped (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry to here about Rusty  RIP

Our visitor goes back home tomorrow  I never thought I'd take to the posh cat, but she's lovely, friendly  extremely playful. She sleeps on me, sits on me and follows me around the place all the time. The only thing she doesn't have is 'not sitting on the laptop' etiquette, which I managed to drum into ours.  

2 1/2 weeks until ours arrives....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2014)

We're really sad at the moment, we've lost the middle-in-age of our three lovely cats. (Worf, now 10, black and white). He disappeared only the day before we returned from Glastonbury, but Aunty Moira across the road (absolutely loves cats) had been spoiling them all very well and every day, in our prolonged absence (it's by far our longest time away).

We've been doing some intensive searching around neighbouring streets, and festivaldeb has put up online notices on all sorts of sites. She even phoned the council about picked up dead cats .... 

We think he's still alive, and we're speculating that he's been taken in by some house not far away, but there's a complete lack of responses or information at the moment  

At points I've actually been missing him more than my very recently deceased mother  .... and deb has been much more down about it. we love our cats (and we've been stroking Seven and Spock even more than before ... )


----------



## oryx (Jul 14, 2014)

hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 14, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> We're really sad at the moment, we've lost the middle-in-age of our three lovely cats. (Worf, now 10, black and white). He disappeared only the day before we returned from Glastonbury, but Aunty Moira across the road (absolutely loves cats) had been spoiling them all very well and every day, in our prolonged absence (it's by far our longest time away).
> 
> We've been doing some intensive searching around neighbouring streets, and festivaldeb has put up online notices on all sorts of sites. She even phoned the council about picked up dead cats ....
> 
> ...





hope he comes home soon.

at the possible risk of stating the obvious, it's also worth contacting local vets, cats protection / rspca / any local animal rescue centres.  if kitty isn't micro-chipped, and he's wandered too far, he might have been taken to one as a 'stray' - someone i know only did this sort of ringing round a week or two after kitteh had gone wandering, and he (kitteh that is not friend) was already at the 'reserved subject to home check' at the local cat rescue place...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2014)

All good suggestions there, so thank you -- but I think festivaldeb has had all that covered -- vets, RSPCA, Cats Protection, all that. She's tried everything! So frustrating ... she's not yet given up though, and I have no doubt that there'll be more pursuit of various places.

We never had him chipped though


----------



## Mogden (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh I think I should have posted here instead of the self indulgent thread.  Brain not in gear. I have a missing kitty too William so you have my very sad sympathies.


----------



## CRI (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh no.  Sending positive vibes to William of Walworth  and Mogden & hope some good news comes soon.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 15, 2014)

(((William of Walworth ))) and (((Mogden ))) I hope your cats come home soon.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks folks!


----------



## moose (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry you're having a hard time William, hope he comes back soon.


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2014)

I on the other hand can report my fucking idiot ginger cat has been scratching at my door sinc 5.30am  he doesn't do this when bees is away but as soon as he comes home, there he is, scratching away. They don't sleep with us overnight and he isn't wanting to come in to sleep, he wants to be a fucking pain in the fucking arse and if he's not careful he will be given away 

or he would be, if bees would let me 


hope you both find missing kitties  I say the above but I would be sad if he wasn't here x


----------



## Geri (Jul 15, 2014)

Jimmy just came charging in with a bird in his mouth 

Butchers threw him out and luckily the bird managed to fly off, hopefully it isn't hurt.


----------



## Mogden (Jul 15, 2014)

Well Meg is home, at least for now and I am flitting between motherly tears of joy and relief. She was several gardens over and I only saw her when looking out the window at next but two's epic fence scorching fire which they're still trying to put out!


----------



## Mogden (Jul 15, 2014)

No news is good news for you William of Walworth?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 15, 2014)

Well there could be worse news I suppose, but deb's continued efforts and searching have had zero success ....  

Thanks for supportive posts all, anyway, but we're increasingly pessimistic. 

Our friends the other day speculated that Lost Cat is lost because he was much the most in need of strokes/affection -- and food. So he may very well be getting this elsewhere, and exclusively.

And partly, they suggested, because he couldn't deal with tne affection-competition/food-compettion from our other cats.


----------



## Mogden (Jul 15, 2014)

All sorts of things run through your mind though when they go walkabout.  I thought Meg had gone off to shuffle off away from my eyes as her son did  I could cope in a way knowing attention was coming from elsewhere but it's the not knowing that hurts the most. I hope there is good news for you soon.


----------



## Manter (Jul 15, 2014)

Mapped said:


> Sorry to here about Rusty  RIP
> 
> Our visitor goes back home tomorrow  I never thought I'd take to the posh cat, but she's lovely, friendly  extremely playful. She sleeps on me, sits on me and follows me around the place all the time. The only thing she doesn't have is 'not sitting on the laptop' etiquette, which I managed to drum into ours.
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks until ours arrives....


Posh, ridiculous cats can be quite endearing


----------



## Manter (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry to read about Rusty High Voltage


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 16, 2014)

Mogden said:


> All sorts of things run through your mind though when they go walkabout.  I thought Meg had gone off to shuffle off away from my eyes as her son did  I could cope in a way knowing attention was coming from elsewhere *but it's the not knowing that hurts the most.* I hope there is good news for you soon.



Very, very true that!


----------



## Geri (Jul 16, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Our friends the other day speculated that Lost Cat is lost because he was much the most in need of strokes/affection -- and food. So he may very well be getting this elsewhere, and exclusively.
> 
> And partly, they suggested, because he couldn't deal with tne affection-competition/food-compettion from our other cats.


 
Some cats do prefer to be the only cat in the household, and if they get food/attention elsewhere they will go there for it. Going back a few years now we hardly ever saw Spook, and one day she came back with a note on her collar saying she had been spending a lot of time in someone else's house, but they were moving and hoped she would be alright when they were gone (the cheek of it!) 

Obviously I don't know your cat and if this might be the case. 

I'm a member of a lost and found pets in Bristol Facebook group and every day there are reports of missing cats - some come back after a day or so, some after weeks or even months. Some never come back at all, but I would say no news is probably good news. 

You might want to think about getting them chipped though as the number of cats found that aren't chipped is unbelievable and in those cases unless the owner can be traced by other means they end up getting rehomed by rescues.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm sorry your cat's missing (and about your mum too) - sounds very hard 

Yes I agree it's a good idea to get all cats chipped.

In a silly tale, our chip-operated cat flap has been going through batteries at a stupendous rate. I was going to ring the manufacturer to complain and then thought I ought to read the manual. Apparently if the draught excluder strip has fur on it, the mechanism is 'on' the whole time because it thinks there's a cat in the flap. I had a look and there was enough cat fluff in there to make a small kitten


----------



## Mogden (Jul 16, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I'm sorry your cat's missing (and about your mum too) - sounds very hard
> 
> Yes I agree it's a good idea to get all cats chipped.
> 
> In a silly tale, our chip-operated cat flap has been going through batteries at a stupendous rate. I was going to ring the manufacturer to complain and then thought I ought to read the manual. Apparently if the draught excluder strip has fur on it, the mechanism is 'on' the whole time because it thinks there's a cat in the flap. I had a look and there was enough cat fluff in there to make a small kitten




My lot are all chipped now cos I've got one of those cat flaps. It's definitely worth the investment. And I didn't realise about the fluff and the sensor but I'm glad I've been scraping it out when I've been giving it a buff so they can all see through


----------



## Mogden (Jul 16, 2014)

Myself and the furry lot would also like to offer their condolences High Voltage. We couldn't say anything before cos we were upset about Meg.


----------



## toggle (Jul 16, 2014)

Geri said:


> Some cats do prefer to be the only cat in the household, and if they get food/attention elsewhere they will go there for it. Going back a few years now we hardly ever saw Spook, and one day she came back with a note on her collar saying she had been spending a lot of time in someone else's house, but they were moving and hoped she would be alright when they were gone (the cheek of it!)
> 
> Obviously I don't know your cat and if this might be the case.
> 
> ...



we tried to return midnight to her original people, only reason we could even try was that she was chipped. she'd apparently been missing 18 months.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Geri said:


> Going back a few years now we hardly ever saw Spook, and one day she came back with a note on her collar saying she had been spending a lot of time in someone else's house, but they were moving and hoped she would be alright when they were gone (the cheek of it!)



There's a fun game to be had in there somewhere.

Communicating with the neighbours by cat!


----------



## Geri (Jul 16, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> There's a fun game to be had in there somewhere.
> 
> Communicating with the neighbours by cat!


 
Yeah, my ex husband send them a very stroppy note back!


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Jul 16, 2014)

Some friends of mine have a part-time cat called Wilhemina.  She "belongs" to a neighbour two doors down and she goes in via the opened windows.  They never feed her but she comes from a multi-cat household, she pops in for a fuss and a kip on their bed and then she goes home again.


----------



## Mapped (Jul 16, 2014)

Bitter&Twisted said:


> Some friends of mine have a part-time cat called Wilhemina.  She "belongs" to a neighbour two doors down and she goes in via the opened windows.  They never feed her but she comes from a multi-cat household, she pops in for a fuss and a kip on their bed and then she goes home again.



We had one of these in Walthamstow. It slept with us, sat on the sofa when we watched TV, brought us presents and then buggered off home to get fed. It never came back once we got our own cat


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 16, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> discobastard
> 
> dunno really.  Some cleaning materials are cat friendly - vaguely remember having some recommended when I lived with kittehs.
> 
> ...



Interesting bed. Where did you get it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 16, 2014)

UrbaneFox said:


> Interesting bed. Where did you get it?



not my cat / cat bed / box - just a lolcat i remembered...


----------



## Epona (Jul 17, 2014)

Because it has been hot in here the last few days, my lot have been dozing a lot during the day and occasionally glaring at me as if the temperature is somehow my fault.
Whenever the temperature drops a bit they have a "funny 5 minutes" that is more like a funny 3 hours.


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 17, 2014)

We got Willow's lump results back and they have puzzled the vet.  Turns out it was a blister/abscess that is usually found on the surface of the skin.  With this result they would fully expect to find blisters/ulcers in her mouth and skin, but she certainly doesn't have any of that!! 

In relation to what others are saying above about cats that aren't home much....I have a woos of a cat called Jaspah who will not stand up for himself against the other cats of the house, so he spends most of his time in a catless house up the lane.  He comes home for a feed every now and then, and sleeps here in the winter, but I don't see him for days on end.  My neighbour is home most of the time so she feeds and fusses him when she see's him as I am usually at work when he drops by.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 18, 2014)

Today has been hot. 

Too hot.


----------



## Geri (Jul 18, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Today has been hot.
> 
> Too hot.
> 
> View attachment 57825


 
Jimmy has been very sensible and slept on the bench in the shade all day.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 18, 2014)

Geri said:


> Jimmy has been very sensible and slept on the bench in the shade all day.


Tilly and Ford sat under the sun loungers for some of the day, Ford spends a lot of the time deep under the honeysuckle.
The house was lovely and cool but they prefer to be outside.


----------



## Geri (Jul 18, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> The house was lovely and cool but they prefer to be outside.


 
Yeah, same as. I worry about Jimmy as he is mostly white, and white cats are more prone to skin cancer, although he does have black ears.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2014)

Max isn't feeling it at all 






He's v old and panting a lot  poor sod


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 18, 2014)

They really don't seem to cope very well in this weather. Leyla has not known what to do with herself. It's too hot inside or out here


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> Today has been hot.
> 
> Too hot.
> 
> View attachment 57825





i think your kittehs has melted...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 18, 2014)

Hot weather has not been bothering Hilli as much as I expected. Apart from having a huge moult ........
I went to the vets for dog worming tablets, they asked me if Hilli needed any, but as she's an indoor cat I said no need this time. They then asked me if I knew how old she was - over 16 ! (1st June 1998) and how she was generally. (bearing in mind they saw her quite a lot for the first two / three years ..........)


----------



## T & P (Jul 18, 2014)

When it's hot, one of ours simply disappears after breakfast, and is not seen again until night. The other at least sleeps around in our garden and pops in from time to time hoping for a feed. Right now he's sitting by my chair pestering me


----------



## trashpony (Jul 18, 2014)

My cats are very excited I'm sitting outside (it was just too hot earlier and I couldn't see the screen) so are fighting in my honour  I don't know how they have the energy


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine are very inactive when it's this hot.  They occasionally lift up their heads to glare at me as if it's my fault, but otherwise find the coolest spot they can and just snooze.
A species that will cram its body on top of a piping hot radiator in winter, but doesn't really appreciate it being too hot in summer.
I have come to the conclusion that they like it best when it's cold and they have to seek out a hot spot.  Having a high ambient heat doesn't seem to go down to well!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 19, 2014)

.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Max isn't feeling it at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's still not feeling it.  I woke up to find the most enormous pile of vom ever   Including all over the OH's shoes


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the ((()))'s all - a week on and I'm getting to a slightly better place, Mrs Voltz still has someway to go

Bobbie Boo is stepping up as hoped for - the Thunder and Lightning this morning had him all of a jitter (we had a MASSIVE lightening flash and an almost instantaneous crash of thunder at about mid-night last night and he just about jumped out of his skin - but he did come in later, piss wet through and wanting a cuddle, a warm up and a bit of a dry off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> He's still not feeling it.  I woke up to find the most enormous pile of vom ever   Including all over the OH's shoes


Oh poor thing (((Max)))  and (((shoes)))


----------



## thriller (Jul 19, 2014)

can anyone recommend a good kitten litter?


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't use cat litter but when I have I think it was a silica one from Home Bargains.

My cat Gypsy sits in odd places. Today for the first time ever I found her sat on the edge of the bath twice and then in a basket in the cupboard that was full of toiletries. She also sits on the landing stairs but usually not at the top then gets annoyed when you stand on her.


----------



## rekil (Jul 19, 2014)

My neighbour's cat is asleep in a plant pot in my garden. He's away a lot and the cat sort of adopted me 18 months ago when it was a kitten. Because it was left alone so much, it kept climbing over the 6 foot wall looking for company (and food)


----------



## thriller (Jul 19, 2014)

i'll go for the clumping sainsbury litter. seems to get good reviews-though doesn't mention it's ok for kittens.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 19, 2014)

thriller it's a good idea to use the same type of litter that their current owners use as it will be familiar, then over time mix in the one you prefer till its 100%.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2014)

thriller said:


> can anyone recommend a good kitten litter?



For kittens, use *non-clumping*, non-toxic litter that doesn't expand when wet in case they ingest it (kittens sometimes get confused, and like many mammalian young, try things out in their mouths - kittens often try to eat litter, so you need something that will not cause harm if ingested).

A basic non-clumping clay based litter is a good choice as it is not toxic, does not swell up, and is not easily chewed or in any way appetising, even if they do get some in their mouth they are unlikely to swallow it or play with it.


----------



## thriller (Jul 19, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> thriller it's a good idea to use the same type of litter that their current owners use as it will be familiar, then over time mix in the one you prefer till its 100%.



that is an excellent point. Never thought about that! I'll be getting one soon. Have purchased most of the accessories: litter box, bowl, play house, play tunnel. Just need the litter and kitten.


----------



## thriller (Jul 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> For kittens, use *non-clumping*, non-toxic litter that doesn't expand when wet in case they ingest it (kittens sometimes get confused, and like many mammalian young, try things out in their mouths - kittens often try to eat litter, so you need something that will not cause harm if ingested).
> 
> A basic non-clumping clay based litter is a good choice as it is not toxic, does not swell up, and is not easily chewed or in any way appetising, even if they do get some in their mouth they are unlikely to swallow it or play with it.



Been looking at the clumping, non clumping debate. Came across this:

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/clumping-okoplus-cat-litter-10ltr

which seems to be for kittens?


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 19, 2014)

As a matter of interest, where are you getting the kitten?  Rescue centres have a lot at the moment. If you get a rescue kitten you should also be able to get the neutering done through them for free.


----------



## thriller (Jul 19, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> As a matter of interest, where are you getting the kitten?  Rescue centres have a lot at the moment. If you get a rescue kitten you should also be able to get the neutering done through them for free.



just looking at gumtree and other ads. Where can I find the nearest rescue centre to Vauxhall?


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 19, 2014)

Please don't get one from an ad.  Celia Hammond in Lewisham are completely over run with kittens at the moment (squeee), and are desparate for people to take them.
You could also go to Battersea Dogs Home as they also do cats

And PLEASE get it neutered.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 19, 2014)

thriller said:


> just looking at gumtree and other ads. Where can I find the nearest rescue centre to Vauxhall?



http://www.battersea.org.uk/ (they do cats as well as dogs)

http://www.celiahammond.org (Lewisham)

http://www.cats.org.uk/adopt-a-cat (national - also has a lot of cat care advice)

ETA - broadly simultaneous post with TikkiB -


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> Please don't get one from an ad.  Celia Hammond in Lewisham are completely over run with kittens at the moment (squeee), and are desparate for people to take them.
> You could also go to Battersea Dogs Home as they also do cats
> 
> And PLEASE get it neutered.



Are kittens in ads less deserving of homes?  Or should they have to end up homeless or in a shelter before they are worthy of a good home?

Agree with you on the neutering of course.  But I got one of my cats from a classified ad, rather than waiting til he ended up in a rescue, and I don't think he is any less deserving of a home, and I also kept him out of a rescue before he even got there (I also checked that his mother had been spayed before agreeing to take him) - so I don't get what the problem is.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> Are kittens in ads less deserving of homes?  Or should they have to end up homeless or in a shelter before they are worthy of a good home?


You're right, sorry.  I'm just a bit fixated on Celia Hammond at the moment. ( am applying to be a volunteer), and getting them from a rescue is a good way of ensuring they will be neutered.

Also, you know a lot about cats, so knew what you were doing. Thriller's earlier posts about getting a cat showed a certain inexperience, and getting kittens from ads can involve kittens being taken away from their mother too soon if both parties are inexperienced in cat development.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> You're right, sorry.  I'm just a bit fixated on Celia Hammond at the moment. ( am applying to be a volunteer), and getting them from a rescue is a good way of ensuring they will be neutered.



I like CHAT too, I live very near their Canning Town branch, they do great work (especially proud of them for their persistence in rescuing cats from the Olympic site).  I donate any cat food that my cats decide they no longer like to my local CHAT branch.
They wouldn't let me adopt a cat though.  People advertising on classifieds and pedigree cat breeders think I provide a great home however, and I have 3 cats from a mix of classified ads, breeders, and breed-specific rescue.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> People advertising on classifieds and pedigree cat breeders think I provide a great home however, and I have 3 cats from a mix of classified ads, breeders, and breed-specific rescue.


That's kind of my point.  Thriller doesn't have your cat savvy.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> That's kind of my point.  Thriller doesn't have your cat savvy.



Aye well, 8 years ago I didn't have much cat savvy either, getting cats did a hell of a lot to fix that however. 
As someone who is very concerned about animal welfare that would always be the case, if I found myself looking after a terrapin tomorrow I'd do my utmost to become an expert in terrapin keeping by Monday!


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 21, 2014)

Note to Kitteh:

When I lie on the bed and TEMPORARILY discard the blanket because I'm too hot, this is NOT an invitation to park yourself on it and refuse to move until I fall asleep, thereby leaving me to wake up cold having spent the ENTIRE night blanketless.

If you'd be so kind.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 21, 2014)

thriller said:


> i'll go for the clumping sainsbury litter. seems to get good reviews-though doesn't mention it's ok for kittens.



We prefer wood based litter as the clumping clay based stuff tends to stink far more quickly and is quite messy tbh.  The wood based litter is slightly cheaper as well.  We get the co-op wood based litter but only as we live around the corner from it and it's convenient to just pick it up after work.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2014)

My cats found wood litter too heavy when they were kittens.

I agree with TikkiB that getting a kitten from a shelter is best for a very inexperienced owner. My kittens from the RSPCA (and I know that not everyone likes them but our options are limited in the sticks) were chipped, wormed and defleaed, had had their 1st shots and were booked for 2nd shots and neutering. My sister got some kittens from gum tree and one of them was quite unwell which she hadn't realised so it needed quite a lot of vet treatment in the early weeks.


----------



## CRI (Jul 21, 2014)

Epona said:


> Are kittens in ads less deserving of homes?  Or should they have to end up homeless or in a shelter before they are worthy of a good home?
> 
> Agree with you on the neutering of course.  But I got one of my cats from a classified ad, rather than waiting til he ended up in a rescue, and I don't think he is any less deserving of a home, and I also kept him out of a rescue before he even got there (I also checked that his mother had been spayed before agreeing to take him) - so I don't get what the problem is.



I take your point, but do have some hesitation when it comes to getting pets from classified adverts.  I know a lot of the hobby breeders, accidental litters and we're-moving-so-need-a-home-for-our-puppy adverts are fronts for puppy mills (and I assume perhaps kitten mills as well.)  Also, when I was on a guinea pig forum, there were lots of people who combed the classified adverts for guineas needing homes to rescue them.  Often as not, the "free to a good home" suddenly had a price tag when you went to see the animal and they pretty clearly hobby breeders trying to make money deceptively (and usually the pigs were in bad conditions, so they ended up buying them - even though they knew they'd be replaced by another of babies asap.) 

I suppose I'd just say to proceed with care.  Maybe also consider asking around friends and friends of friends if they know of any kittens needing homes?


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Jul 21, 2014)

What about the Mayhew in Kensal Green?

http://themayhew.org/animal-adoption/cats/

I've been admiring Nick for yonks but unfortunately I can't give another adult cat a home as my boy Stanley is a one-cat-in-the-household-only type.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 21, 2014)

the small cat (winnie) nearly garotted herself on Friday morning. she climbed up the curtains in the spare room to sit at the top of an open, hinged window, obviously lost her footing and fell. i heard this awful noise and came in to find her neck and head stuck out of the narrowest bit of the gap in the window while the rest of her body was inside. she was obviously in massive pain, scrabbling and scratching to try and free herself but in huge distress and stuck hard and fast. i didn't really know what to do - i couldn't easily get her out without hurting her and seth had just left for work. i couldn't move the window as that would have made it worse so in the end i had to just push her up hard to a wider bit in the gap, which probably hurt a great deal, the poor little thing 

anyway, she immediately wee'd all over me (as she was clearly terrified) and i am still covered in very deep scratches over my arms, neck, chest, etc. she was in major shock after it happened but she didn't seem too bad physically, so i opted just to keep an eye on her and not go to the vet. by the evening she'd cheered up and was purring and had stopped hiding under the bed/in dark corners. the next day though she had a massive swollen neck and couldn't eat so well. she still had an appetite though and by yesterday eve the swelling had gone down.

anyway by this morning she was up the curtains again, trying to perform the same trick    windows remained firmly shut, however


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 21, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> the small cat (winnie) nearly garotted herself on Friday morning.


That must have been so frightening for you both - poor Winnie.  Glad to hear she's on the mend - even if she hasn't learnt her lesson 

We'd thought Cilla was getting back to normal but it seems not.  She's walking very groggily today and has just dragged herself under the bed to hide from me, which she never normally does.  She's back to the not eating.  The vet had initially thought it might be something to do with building works outside, plus having 2 noisy young children staying over, but I'm really not convinced.
She's clearly not well, and is really reminding me of how Fanny was just before she died, so I'm taking her in for an emergency appointment shortly.  I''m all teary and I suspect I will be even more so when I get to the vets.  She's such a little cat.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 21, 2014)

oh tikki i am so sorry to hear this. what do you think might be wrong with Cilla? keep us posted, and i'm keeping everything crossed


----------



## Quartz (Jul 21, 2014)

((TikkiB and Cilla))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2014)

(((TikkiB and Cilla)))


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (((TikkiB and Cilla)))


x 2


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got back from the vets.  She was put to sleep.  The hyperthyroidism caught up with her.  She could have been admitted to the hospital and put on a drip but we both knew it was time for her to go.  Any treatment at this stage would have been delaying the inevitable.  She had got worse during the day and was completely groggy at the end.  I had to carry her upstairs earlier because she couldn't manage more than one step.

Anyway, the vet was lovely.  My partner held her while she administered the drug and then we had time alone to say good bye.  She didn't smell like Cilla anymore.  She didn't smell of anything in fact, but Cilla always used to smell gorgeous and I loved rubbing my nose in her fur.
I'd post a picture of her but I'm afraid I'm still crying so the mechanics are beyond me.  Plus small black cats seem to take crap pictures because they seem to absorb all the light and go invisible against anything that isn't white.


----------



## oryx (Jul 21, 2014)

aw, sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 21, 2014)

RIP Cilla 

(((TikkiB)))


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 21, 2014)

So sorry, TikkiB.
She sounds lovely and I'm glad that the vet let you say goodbye properly.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm so very sorry

(((TikkiB)))
I'm so glad you were able to be with her at the end. She would have been comforted by your smell even if you couldn't smell her any more. Even so, I hope it helped you too.


----------



## Manter (Jul 21, 2014)

T & P said:


> When it's hot, one of ours simply disappears after breakfast, and is not seen again until night. The other at least sleeps around in our garden and pops in from time to time hoping for a feed. Right now he's sitting by my chair pestering me


That's a v handsome cat


----------



## Manter (Jul 21, 2014)

((TikkiB)) that's really tough


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2014)

Best wishes and sympathy to you. I've been through it as will have most pet owners here, and it is never easy. But in time the good memories will prevail, and the realisation you gave her a great life and she's smiling at you from kitty heaven.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you all.  It does help knowing that people here know what it's like.  People without pets don't understand the need to snivel. 
Was just walking the dog and realised I had a montage of Cilla moments playing in my head.


----------



## Epona (Jul 21, 2014)

TikkiB - I am so sorry to hear that, we don't need to see a photo of her if it is too upsetting for you to post one (I can well understand that, when my parrot died people wanted to see a photo but it was too much for me to look at them and post one).  When and if you feel ready then put something up if you like, but don't feel any pressure to do so - grieve in your own time and way.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you.

I'd happily show you all a picture but I'm REALLY bad at posting pictures.  Ive managed it before but don't think I have got the mental faculty tonight to remaster imugur.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 21, 2014)

having said that.  Behold Cilla Little Cat of E11.
http://i.imgur.com/lGVESUP.jpg

(we were in the middle of decorating the bedroom hence the chaos)


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> the small cat (winnie) nearly garotted herself on Friday morning. she climbed up the curtains in the spare room to sit at the top of an open, hinged window, obviously lost her footing and fell. i heard this awful noise and came in to find her neck and head stuck out of the narrowest bit of the gap in the window while the rest of her body was inside. she was obviously in massive pain, scrabbling and scratching to try and free herself but in huge distress and stuck hard and fast. i didn't really know what to do - i couldn't easily get her out without hurting her and seth had just left for work. i couldn't move the window as that would have made it worse so in the end i had to just push her up hard to a wider bit in the gap, which probably hurt a great deal, the poor little thing
> 
> anyway, she immediately wee'd all over me (as she was clearly terrified) and i am still covered in very deep scratches over my arms, neck, chest, etc. she was in major shock after it happened but she didn't seem too bad physically, so i opted just to keep an eye on her and not go to the vet. by the evening she'd cheered up and was purring and had stopped hiding under the bed/in dark corners. the next day though she had a massive swollen neck and couldn't eat so well. she still had an appetite though and by yesterday eve the swelling had gone down.
> 
> anyway by this morning she was up the curtains again, trying to perform the same trick    windows remained firmly shut, however



Radar did that once, saw a pigeon on a nearby roof and aimed himself through the 2" gap at the top of the open window (I honestly thought it was safe in that there was no way he could even get his head in the gap, turned out I was wrong), slipped down and got jammed with his front end on the outside and his hips and rear end indoors - 3 storeys up above a concrete pavement - I nearly broke myself rescuing him but he was quite good and didn't scrabble too much (he's kind of used to me rescuing him from odd situations and didn't fuss _too_ much when I gripped his hind legs to stop him falling out  ).

After that had happened I put a mesh door this side of the spare room door, so that we could have the spare room window open and block the cats off from the room while allowing air flow.  After his ordeal though, Radar was terrified of the window in there being open even with the mesh door in place, whenever I opened it he would run off and hide as far away from the window as possible.  I would like to say that he learned his lesson but he got over his fear and has always been a bit nuts, so I won't have any window open that he can access.


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> having said that.  Behold Cilla Little Cat of E11.
> http://i.imgur.com/lGVESUP.jpg
> 
> (we were in the middle of decorating the bedroom hence the chaos)



Gorgeous photo of a lovely cat.  Very sorry for your loss


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 22, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> having said that.  Behold Cilla Little Cat of E11.
> http://i.imgur.com/lGVESUP.jpg
> 
> (we were in the middle of decorating the bedroom hence the chaos)


Ahhh, really sorry to hear of the loss of Cilla


----------



## smmudge (Jul 22, 2014)

RIP cilla  (((TikkiB)))


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 22, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> having said that.  Behold Cilla Little Cat of E11.
> http://i.imgur.com/lGVESUP.jpg



aww RIP Cilla  sorry to hear this Tikki, she was a pretty little thing. hope you're ok, and lots of hugs from me x


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 22, 2014)

Epona said:


> Radar did that once, saw a pigeon on a nearby roof



cats and pigeons eh? a heady combination


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 22, 2014)

thank you dolly's gal and everyone else


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 22, 2014)

Awww.... RIP beautiful Cilla, and feel more robust soon, TikkiB.


----------



## CRI (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh, so sorry about the news TikkiB 
Gorgeous pic of Cilla (RIP)


----------



## slightlytouched (Jul 23, 2014)

Bloody hell dolly's gal.  What a trauma, to the cat and you!  I felt my heart beat rise just reading that!   Glad there doesn't seem to be last

So sorry for your loss TikkiB, I forgot about that ache of sadness about not smelling the same at the end  x x


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2014)

This is fucking harsh - now Bob's gone missing - he was fine and dandy last weekend, through Monday and Tuesday still coming up on the bed for all night cuddles. I stay away 2 nights a week so, typically, whilst I'm away Bob starts looking a bit off. Eating his food (and meds) but then was sick. I'd seen him eating grass last weekend so I've been expecting a hair ball or something equally pleasant to step in

He's the most difficult cat in the world to catch, hold onto and then put into a cat box. He escaped the trip to the vet and then disappeared. Where we live there must be an in-exhaustable supply of cat sized hiding places. When we first moved in vanished for 3 days.

So I get home Friday evening, hoping that he'd come back home and to try and get him to the vet (again)

No joy. So we both naturally are presuming the worst that he's simply gone away some where - then he did turn up at about 6.00pm - had a bit of water but not any food - went back outside again and laid in the sun - I took him some food out but that made him go and hide under some bushes

We left the front door open all last night, made up a second bed for him hoping that he'd come in over night and all would be forgiven

He's not had any food, but he is a very large lad so could easily go a week on what he's carrying. He did come in to use his litter tray but as of this morning there's no sign of him

So we're now starting the painful journey of coming to terms with the very real possibility that he's gone off to hide and we'll simply never see him again

He's had a very, very good life with me and izz - we both love him dearly

Shit shit shit -  2 cats in 3 weeks


----------



## rorymac (Jul 26, 2014)

I dunno if my cat is unwell .. she seems very sleepy (just lying down anywhere at all) and lethargic
I'm thinking it might be the hot weather and wondering is that just normal ?


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh thank goodness. Bobs just walked into "downstairs" garden - he's had a drink but still not had anything to eat

But he's attracting a swarm of flies - like Pig Pen out of Charlie Brown - any ideas why this would be - it's never happened before he may have just rolled in "something" and that's whats attracting the flies and he's just hiding away to get away from them

My previous post probably looked like a massive over reaction - but this has always been my greatest fear for him - he is such a scaredy cat - it took several years of Izz being on the scene before he accepted her - any male voice sends him running outside to hide - when we moved he hid in the airing cupboard for nearly a month - only coming out for Food and Box when we were at work

Another time he got himself locked in a neighbours garage but was so frightened that when they opened the door at my request he stayed hiding - so I had to go back later and ask them again to leave the door open for some time - he was in that garage again for 3 days


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2014)

Got him - we're taking him to the vet in 10 minutes and hopefully it's all been one big worry over nothing - he's smelling of "fish" which the vet said can indicate kidney problems, which we know he's got as he's on medication


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2014)

FLY STRIKE - he was absolutely covered in fly eggs - another 24-48 hrs and they'd have hatched out and I really REALLY don't want to think about

Also, we've just give him a bath and a wash - he was remarkably subdued so that went without any hitch


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2014)

He's a bit dehydrated so Mrs Voltz is dripping some rehydration "stuff" - he's now looking at me like we're about to waterboard him - but it's for his own good - if only we could talk to him and tell him this - little shit - god the stress of the last 72hrs has been terrible - and over a cat, what it must be like with a child I dread to think - good job we don't have children I'd be a nervous wreck - or more of a nervous wreck than I am now

But as with Jess and Rusty - this is a very real wake up call that he's not going to live for ever and we've got to start coming to terms with him not being with us or ever


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 26, 2014)

High Voltage -  at bob - hope he's restored to full health soon

and  at giving kitteh a bath.  i've only had to do this once, and you tend to learn what cat swear words sound like if you do...



rorymac said:


> I dunno if my cat is unwell .. she seems very sleepy (just lying down anywhere at all) and lethargic
> I'm thinking it might be the hot weather and wondering is that just normal ?



cats are expert at conserving energy, so yes, could be the heat.  try and make sure kitteh has a supply of whatever sort of water she thinks is drinkable.  as ever, if it goes on too long, then consider a vet visit...


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> High Voltage . . . . .and  at giving kitteh a bath.  i've only had to do this once, and you tend to learn what cat swear words sound like if you do...



Bob's the second cat I've had to bath - the first being the marvellous Jess - because she had a fair bit of trouble with her teef - I ended up having to bath her half a dozen times - we've got a side by side sink - one for washing and the other for rinsing off - after about the second or third go you could leave her sat in the water without having to hold onto her and give her a good old clean and she used to come up lovely - granted, when she was piss wet through she was none to pleased but she retainer her dignity throughout

Bob was still pretty subdued from the vet - isn't it amazing how they whinge and a whine right up until they get to the vets and then the vet does the magic and they're all calm

So Bob had a good old rinse off and a wash - hopefully we got most it not all of the horrible fly eggs off him - he didn't complain at all, not once and whilst I didn't let go of him I wasn't having to struggle to keep him in the water either - I hope he know we were doing it or him and not just to wind him up​


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 26, 2014)

And here's a picture of him from happier times

 

Ever the gentleman - and he is a tremendously gentle cat


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 29, 2014)

Two days of, first thing in the morning at 5.30am and first thing when getting home at night at about 7.00pm, of brushing maggots from Bobs arse is not a fun chore, but has to be done

Poor little sod - not as bad this evening as this morning so hopefully we've got most of them off and it's just a question of getting the stragglers but given the amount of fly eggs that had been laid on him I'm amazed that he's got off so lightly

He's still not eating anything but he's drinking so, at the moment it's fingers massively crossed

He's got the vet either tomorrow or possibly Thursday and we'll decide what to do about treatment etc - I'm hoping that the maggoty thing is making him feel really sorry for himself and he'll bounce back and start eating


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh TikkiB  I am so sorry  RIP Cilla. Glad you got to say goodbye

Maybe you can post a pic of her in a few days when thing's are a bit less raw 

eta: Just seen that you have posted a pic, what a lovely cat


----------



## story (Jul 29, 2014)

Could Bob be grieving for his pal Izz, High Voltage ?

I have seen cats grieve, although not all of them do, and not at all deaths.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 29, 2014)

story said:


> Could Bob be grieving for his pal Izz, High Voltage ?
> 
> I have seen cats grieve, although not all of them do, and not at all deaths.



We've thought that - Bob was initially a bit skittish after Rusty's demise - he always comes up on the bed and goes to sleep between one with his head on my pillow and he was doing this right up until last Tuesday night / Wednesday morning

Then that evening / Thursday morning he threw up his meds and it's been down hill from there - and this last weekend gone - well all you've go to do is look at my posts and you'll see exactly where both of our heads were - it doesn't explain the "infestation" - but that's got to be making him feel miserable as sin - chuck in Rusty missing and you could be onto something - we've got to keep remembering that he's not a young cat - talk about three score years and ten or whatever that is in cats numbers but he really is knocking on and every day is special

(and Izz is Mrs Voltz)


----------



## story (Jul 29, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> (and Izz is Mrs Voltz)




Oops! Sorry....


----------



## thriller (Jul 29, 2014)

well after starting a thread about getting a kitten and having people try convincing me not to get one  

I went a purchased a kitten last Sunday. And I can honestly say, it has been one of the best investments ever. three days in and she has been a joy to live with. Spent the first hour and a half hiding under the sofa, refusing to come out until I got her out with cat treats. Since then, it has been amazing all the way. She recognises my face and when I call her. Follows me around into the kitchen, bathroom, bedroom when I come home from work. Taking her for her injections on Saturday. Today, after a visit from two nieces, she jumped onto my bed and promptly fell asleep-exhausted.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## CRI (Jul 30, 2014)

thriller said:


> well after starting a thread about getting a kitten and having people try convincing me not to get one
> 
> I went a purchased a kitten last Sunday. And I can honestly say, it has been one of the best investments ever. three days in and she has been a joy to live with. Spent the first hour and a half hiding under the sofa, refusing to come out until I got her out with cat treats. Since then, it has been amazing all the way. She recognises my face and when I call her. Follows me around into the kitchen, bathroom, bedroom when I come home from work. Taking her for her injections on Saturday. Today, after a visit from two nieces, she jumped onto my bed and promptly fell asleep-exhausted.


Yay, grey kitties are the best!  What a beauty she is.


----------



## CRI (Jul 30, 2014)

(((Bob))) & hope all the flies, eggs, etc. get nuked for good.


----------



## toggle (Jul 30, 2014)

Epona said:


> Radar did that once, saw a pigeon on a nearby roof and aimed himself through the 2" gap at the top of the open window (I honestly thought it was safe in that there was no way he could even get his head in the gap, turned out I was wrong), slipped down and got jammed with his front end on the outside and his hips and rear end indoors - 3 storeys up above a concrete pavement - I nearly broke myself rescuing him but he was quite good and didn't scrabble too much (he's kind of used to me rescuing him from odd situations and didn't fuss _too_ much when I gripped his hind legs to stop him falling out  ).
> 
> After that had happened I put a mesh door this side of the spare room door, so that we could have the spare room window open and block the cats off from the room while allowing air flow.  After his ordeal though, Radar was terrified of the window in there being open even with the mesh door in place, whenever I opened it he would run off and hide as far away from the window as possible.  I would like to say that he learned his lesson but he got over his fear and has always been a bit nuts, so I won't have any window open that he can access.



i've put netting up over a couple of upstairs windows so I can have them open without madamme escaping onto the ledge outside and into the neighbours houses.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 30, 2014)

"Somebody" is going to the V. E. T. 's this morning

On the Plus side - he came up for cuddles this morning at 4.45am pretty much as he used to - he's purring and looking OK - not that really loud comfort purring but normal purring - he even allowed his tummy to be rubbed (gently) - during the night he finished up a table spoon of biscuits and has had a go at some more - he's had a drink and has used both litter boxes for a pee - a quick "back end check" showed no obvious "visitors" so we either got them all last night or they've fallen off somewhere (I really don't want to think too much about that) - despite not really eating for coming up to a week now, he's still got a fair bit of weight on him and his coat is still fine and his eyes are bright

On the Negative side - he was unsteady going down stairs, not like falling down unsteady but he did have a wobble - he's curled up quiet in the living room with his back to the wall, probably anticipating a struggle to put him in the cat box or might be just trying to find a cool place now that he's been blocked from going outside

and on the really negative front - Jess had abdominal cancer and Bob appears to be going a similar way, MUCH accelerated granted, but some of the symptoms are there - really hope that's not the case and that he's on the tail end of an upset stomach

As an aside note though or Vets in Wells really are fantastic - we've both got total trust in them and their judgement - Ian in particular (very gentle and kind - but they all our really) - our 3 have had the very best treatment we can get for them


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 30, 2014)

High Voltage I've only just seen the posts about Bob.  God, I'm not surprised you've both been worried sick.  And the fly strike thing sounds horribly distressing for all of you.  Hope the visit to the vets gives reassuring news. 

 ((the High Voltage family))

Mr Tikki and I were talking last night about getting another cat and I said I wasn't sure I could bear the sadness again when that one dies, but he sensibly pointed out that it is outweighed by all the joy they give.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 30, 2014)

thriller said:


> well after starting a thread about getting a kitten and having people try convincing me not to get one
> 
> I went a purchased a kitten last Sunday. And I can honestly say, it has been one of the best investments ever. three days in and she has been a joy to live with. Spent the first hour and a half hiding under the sofa, refusing to come out until I got her out with cat treats. Since then, it has been amazing all the way. She recognises my face and when I call her. Follows me around into the kitchen, bathroom, bedroom when I come home from work. Taking her for her injections on Saturday. Today, after a visit from two nieces, she jumped onto my bed and promptly fell asleep-exhausted.



She does look gorgeous.  Welcome to a life of joyful servitude.

I spent Sunday afternoon at Celia Hammond in Lewisham doing kitten socialising, which basically means playing with and stroking semi feral kittens.  It was extremely good fun.  

Less fun is the fact that there are so many kittens being born outside.  We got shown round and they have so many kittens that there were cages everywhere, in the office, the staffroom.  They are overflowing with kittens.

A lot of the mothers from feral groups are clearly ex-pets who ran away from home to join the circus.  They are considerably friendly than the feral ones, but like the ferals they are un neutered.

They have one mother who is less than a year old herself.

So, thriller, please tell us that you plan to get her neutered.


----------



## Mapped (Jul 30, 2014)

Hope the vets goes well.

Ours is currently in quarantine in Sydney. I hope he's enjoying his stay as there's hotels in that city that are cheaper than the fees they're now charging, they've gone up from $29 a night last month to $150 a night this month 

Anyway he arrives with us on Monday  I was initially worried about him playing with poisonous spiders, but now I've met our neighbours' cat I'm more worried about their paths crossing. Next door's cat is called Cthulhu for a reason, he's massive, semi-feral and seems to own the neighbourhood.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bloody hell High Voltage, it never rains eh? Fingers crossed things pick up from here.

Sorry for your loss TikkiB, is it just me or are we having a bad spell? 

rorymac think your post got drowned, bit late but bottom line is if they are eating normally and pick up a bit when its a litte cooler, say late evenings, then you're ok


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 30, 2014)

And in shallow photo news, this is a cat who hates water, loathes it, so what the hell?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 30, 2014)

.. and the pair of them enjoying my day off


----------



## thriller (Jul 30, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> She does look gorgeous.  Welcome to a life of joyful servitude.
> 
> I spent Sunday afternoon at Celia Hammond in Lewisham doing kitten socialising, which basically means playing with and stroking semi feral kittens.  It was extremely good fun.
> 
> ...



I've got her booked for her injections this coming Saturday and will discuss this with the vet.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 30, 2014)

Right - good news from the vets

He's had a full blood test done - results from that indicate that his kidney readings are up - no surprise there - he's not had any meds for nearly a week, he's dehydrated, it's hot, he's no been eating AND HE'S GOT PANCREATITIS - now that could be just a temp thing or it could be masking something else - she did have a good old poke and prod around and couldn't feel any bumps or lumps

Vet said that - given his age (19'ish) not been eating, drinking, fly strike etc he's in remarkably good condition and doesn't suspect anything too severe - hopefully

They're keeping him for 24hrs on a drip to get him rehydrated and to know how much fluid he's had - he seems to be settling into his new temp home

ALSO

He's had his arse end shaved - to check for any damage etc caused by his numerous visitors

So, he lives to fight another day - God the relief at Voltage Towers this evening is palpable


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 30, 2014)

((bob's bald backside))


----------



## Manter (Jul 30, 2014)

Good news!!

CRI what cat collars do you use for Breeze? Idiot cat just slipped his again and was rescued before he managed to get into the electricity generator in the estate behind us


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 31, 2014)

Excellent news - I've been thinking about Bob all day.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 31, 2014)

Last night me and Mrs Voltz (izz) thought we'd pop out for a celebratory meal - nothing special - but a night out on a school night - now this is a bit shit deal for us as with both of us getting up stupid early and getting back mid evening we just never go out during the week. Infact anything after about 9.00pm is a late 'un for me

In we roll at nearly 9.45pm  and it dawns on me that this is the first night in over 30 years where I've come home to where I live and there's been a cat there - sobering

Then, at 3.30am this morning - Izz heard a noise down stairs (BURGLARS!!!) - I'm spark out - she goes down to investigate - and Bingo - we've got a cat trapped down stairs - with all the Bobbie stuff going on we'd forgotten that the cat flap was on In only and locked - so this cat had got in and he looked like a regular visitor to be honest but this time instead of coming in for a nose around he couldn't get out

So he had to be let out - this would explain the Rusty pee'ing problem

It also solves the problem of getting another cat in the future - they really are a very easy animal to catch

(see first 2 Calvin and Hobbes cartoon strips)

and yes, I am joking -


----------



## izz (Jul 31, 2014)

story said:


> Oops! Sorry....


Absolutely no need to be 

Bob Bulletin:- has eaten, drunk, pissed and shat  - huzzah !


----------



## izz (Jul 31, 2014)

thriller said:


> well after starting a thread about getting a kitten and having people try convincing me not to get one
> 
> I went a purchased a kitten last Sunday. And I can honestly say, it has been one of the best investments ever. three days in and she has been a joy to live with. Spent the first hour and a half hiding under the sofa, refusing to come out until I got her out with cat treats. Since then, it has been amazing all the way. She recognises my face and when I call her. Follows me around into the kitchen, bathroom, bedroom when I come home from work. Taking her for her injections on Saturday. Today, after a visit from two nieces, she jumped onto my bed and promptly fell asleep-exhausted.



May you and kitten have very many happy years together


----------



## Cribynkle (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about everyone's traumas over the past couple of weeks, good news that Bob seems to be getting better - what a fighter!

And congratulations on the beautiful kitten thriller 

Our two are suffering from the heat at the moment and very unimpressed indeed by it. Here is Archie showing the world that he's now a rusty, grizzly, not-so-black cat


----------



## thriller (Aug 1, 2014)

I cant get my kitten, chloe to drink much water. any ideas? i'm starting to worry.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2014)

thriller said:


> I cant get my kitten, chloe to drink much water. any ideas? i'm starting to worry.



How much is she drinking? They don't generally always drink that much, and often get a lot of their moisture from their food.

If she's on dry food, then getting her to drink water is more important. If she's on wet, it's less so. When they get older water becomes more of an issue, to ensure their kidneys keep ticking over as they should.

They don't drink as much as dogs, if that's your point of reference. And indeed, excessive drinking can be a sign that there's something wrong. That being said, if she's not drinking anything at all it might also be a sign something's not right.

Was she previously drinking water and isn't now? Or has she been drinking a bit since you've had her but not as much as you expected? Has it altered since you've had her? How is she in herself? Is she eating?

Also, sometimes the chlorine and what not in our tap water can be a real turn off for cats. Their sense of smell is a lot better than ours, and they rely on their sense of smell to decide whether something is worth eating or drinking more than they do their sense of taste. It sounds daft, but maybe try her on some filtered or bottled water just to rule the taste out. Also, sometimes the bowl you put it in can have an effect. Some don't like stainless steel because of the reflections. Some don't like plastic because of the way smells can get trapped in it. It's a real crap shoot trying to get to the bottom of some things. You might find once she's outside (if she's going to be going outside) that she likes to drink rain water and any sources of gross stagnating water. Cats are weird like that. They also tend to like moving water, so a running or dripping tap, or one of those cat water fountains*.

*I just got one of these at the behest of my vet (because Charlie is starting to get some increases in his kidney results), and he won't fucking go near it. Contrary shitbird.


----------



## thriller (Aug 1, 2014)

She is an indoor cat and on dry food. I have the water in plastic food bowls. Also bought this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0030NLLY8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

which she does not even touch. Will try bottled water as I do live in a hard water area.

I'll try buying a clear bowl and fill it with water and see how she reacts. Maybe it could be the plastic bowls I'm using....Last night ordered this:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_bowls_feeders/cat_fountains/cat_mate/146828

but now doubting she is going to use it as I put her next to a running tap and she wasn't too keen.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 1, 2014)

Our cat doesn't tend to drink water out of the bowl we have, thriller but she does drink out of glasses of water by the bed.  I read somewhere that cats don't necessarily drink where their food is so maybe put the water somewhere else. 

As a general rule though, cats drink more than we think, they just don't seem to do it when we're around.  You could always give some wet food if you're really worried as that provides a lot of their water intake.


----------



## thriller (Aug 1, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Our cat doesn't tend to drink water out of the bowl we have, thriller but she does drink out of glasses of water by the bed.  I read somewhere that cats don't necessarily drink where their food is so maybe put the water somewhere else.
> 
> As a general rule though, cats drink more than we think, they just don't seem to do it when we're around.  You could always give some wet food if you're really worried as that provides a lot of their water intake.



tried wet food on wednesday, but she wasn't keen at all. I've put some water in the kitchen and also in a clear blue glass in the bedroom. She did take some sips from it, but then stopped. So, maybe she will go back to it.


----------



## izz (Aug 1, 2014)

thriller said:


> She is an indoor cat and on dry food. I have the water in plastic food bowls. Also bought this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0030NLLY8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



thriller, do you have a water filter ? Maybe filtered water would meet with approval - or maybe try cat milk, I think they may do a version for kittens.

Also, could try a porcelain bowl - your standard issue cereal bowl maybe.

You could try putting the bowl in front of her and dipping your finger in it then wiping across her mouth - when Bob wasn't drinking properly this got him to drink a little

good luck

e2a how long is it since she had anything with fluid in it ? is she pissing still ? How is her general demeanour, is she still playful and kittenish ?


----------



## Poi E (Aug 1, 2014)

Before we got Eddie, a rescue cat, and Buster, a stray we took off the street, we had the lovely Charlie hanging around. She is the next door neighbours cat who lived with us cos her family were shit, not brushing her, worming her, flea ridden, kids teasing her etc. Buster has taken an immense dislike to her and there was a huge dust up the other day. Got up this morning and some cat had taken a shit in Buster's food bowl. Charming little Charlie was purring outside the kitchen window. Good for you, Charlie


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 1, 2014)

Charlie has seen the dog version of revenge (pee-ing onto the leg/shoe of whoever has annoyed them !) and decided to escalate her actions in a similar vein.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 1, 2014)

She is the most clever cat I have known. A very affectionate, charming cat but also a fast, fierce fighter and brings us huge rats regularly. She tried to take on a pheasant that had the misfortune to land in the yard. It got away, but minus a good deal of plumage.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 1, 2014)

thriller: one almost guaranteed way to get cats to drink more water is to pour yourself a nice glassful and put it on the arm of a sofa or chair or a coffee table - kitten will probably get right in there within seconds.

More generally - try leaving it to lose its chloriney smell from the tap (it doesn't have to be freshly poured every day, they often prefer older or stagnant or pond water....), and parking several bowls near the kitten's favourite places, cats are so bloody indolent they might not even bother to drink unless it's somewhere convenient.

Gorgeous kitten btw - I was just about to give you the usual urban "pics or gtfo" response to news of kittens but you've dodged that bullet.


----------



## toggle (Aug 1, 2014)

thriller said:


> I cant get my kitten, chloe to drink much water. any ideas? i'm starting to worry.



leaving some glasses of water round the place might help, no where near their food or litterbox. 

some cats won't drink fresh tapwater, sometimes leaving it about for a few days might help, otherwise try something bottled or filtered. or stick a bowl out for rainwater. once they settle on a place to get water, they tend to become less fussy.

if you're really that worried then try some catmilk in hot weather. give a bit for them to get used to it, then try diluting it a bit. 

or try a diff brand of wet food. 

mine didn't drink water in the house at all until she started drinking out of a glass that I'd left on my desk for at least a week to soak old ink out of a pen nib. once she started drinking there, I was able to swap the glass for a wide mug, then give her fresh tapwater. then gradually move it onto a bookshelf out of the way. she will yell at me if it needs refilling


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 1, 2014)

Let sleeping cats lie! Higgins likes to have his head on someones hand while he's sleeping and yesterday I was bestowed the honour as he fell asleep with my right hand cupping his head. As he fell asleep his head stared dropping and I moved my hand to make him more comfortable. Which was a mistake as he gets a little bit scratchey, bitey when his sleeping is disturbed. I now have scratch and bite marks from my wrist to halfway up my forearm


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2014)

thriller said:


> She is an indoor cat and on dry food. I have the water in plastic food bowls. Also bought this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0030NLLY8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



That last one is the exact same one I bought our Charlie. It's super quiet, so it shouldn't be a pain to have around. But yeah, he won't touch it. Lots of cats seem to love it though, so fingers crossed.

Maybe try putting random glasses of water in weird places around the house. A lot of cats will drink out of whatever you don't want them to drink out of. So a glass of water by the bed, one on the floor by the side of the sofa, etc. Anything she can drink out of easily without getting her head stuck in, obviously. If there's nothing wrong with her health wise, as long as you provide plenty of options for her to drink she should do when she needs to.

And as someone said above, if she's weeing okay she's likely getting the moisture she needs from somewhere. If she looks uncomfortable around her litter tray it might be a sign there's something wrong.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2014)

We are going to need more pictures, though. To make sure she looks healthy


----------



## thriller (Aug 1, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> That last one is the exact same one I bought our Charlie. It's super quiet, so it shouldn't be a pain to have around. But yeah, he won't touch it. Lots of cats seem to love it though, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Maybe try putting random glasses of water in weird places around the house. A lot of cats will drink out of whatever you don't want them to drink out of. So a glass of water by the bed, one on the floor by the side of the sofa, etc. Anything she can drink out of easily without getting her head stuck in, obviously. If there's nothing wrong with her health wise, as long as you provide plenty of options for her to drink she should do when she needs to.
> 
> And as someone said above, if she's weeing okay she's likely getting the moisture she needs from somewhere. If she looks uncomfortable around her litter tray it might be a sign there's something wrong.



I've left 5 glasses/bowls of water around the flat today. She seems to be using the litter tray fine-even going when I'm in the bathroom, so isn't too concerned about her privacy 

On Monday, I'm going fill all them right to the top and photograph them to compare when I get home. This should confirm how much she is drinking..


----------



## thriller (Aug 1, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> thriller: one almost guaranteed way to get cats to drink more water is to pour yourself a nice glassful and put it on the arm of a sofa or chair or a coffee table - kitten will probably get right in there within seconds.
> 
> More generally - try leaving it to lose its chloriney smell from the tap (it doesn't have to be freshly poured every day, they often prefer older or stagnant or pond water....), and parking several bowls near the kitten's favourite places, cats are so bloody indolent they might not even bother to drink unless it's somewhere convenient.
> 
> Gorgeous kitten btw - I was just about to give you the usual urban "pics or gtfo" response to news of kittens but you've dodged that bullet.



I'm gonna try bottled water and see how she reacts. Will defo drinking myself and see what she does!


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 1, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> thriller: one almost guaranteed way to get cats to drink more water is to pour yourself a nice glassful and put it on the arm of a sofa or chair or a coffee table - kitten will probably get right in there within seconds . . .



Close to the right solution but not quite there

What you need to do is take a glass of water to drink during the night - you'll need to do this several times to prove to that cat that this is, in fact, your water - then have a heavy night out on the piss, remembering of course, to put your mid-night drink by your bed before you go out

Then between you going out for your heavy session and rolling back in the kitten will then drink from your hang over drink - leaving fur and other cat unmentionables in your glass

Then at about 3.00am you'll awaken and absolutely gasping for a drink of water, you'll then drink long and deep from your hang over water - only to get a mouthful of cat hair and assorted drool


----------



## oryx (Aug 1, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> What you need to do is take a glass of water to drink during the night - you'll need to do this several times to prove to that cat that this is, in fact, your water - then have a heavy night out on the piss, remembering of course, to put your mid-night drink by your bed before you go out
> 
> Then between you going out for your heavy session and rolling back in the kitten will then drink from your hang over drink - leaving fur and other cat unmentionables in your glass
> 
> Then at about 3.00am you'll awaken and absolutely gasping for a drink of water, you'll then drink long and deep from your hang over water - only to get a mouthful of cat hair and assorted drool



That's pretty well exactly what I as going to say! This happened to a friend of mine - woke in the early hours with a raging hangover thirst and gulped from the glass of water by her bed.........only to notice it was covered with a film of cat saliva.   (we should have some sort of 'repulsion' smiley).

I can vouch for the 'leaving vessels of water around, that you fully intend to drink from yourself' trick. It is usually infallible.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 1, 2014)

oryx said:


> That's pretty well exactly what I as going to say! This happened to a friend of mine - woke in the early hours with a raging hangover thirst and gulped from the glass of water by her bed.........only to notice it was covered with a film of cat saliva.   (we should have some sort of 'repulsion' smiley).
> 
> I can vouch for the 'leaving vessels of water around, *that you fully intend to drink from yourself' trick. It is usually infallible.*



My bold - this is the magic line


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 1, 2014)

Hilli is a past master at drinking from the bedside glass of water - so much so that I've had to put a bottle for me ............. so, yes - put out several glasses / mugs that you've had a quick slurp from, and the problem should become a past problem. (Beware noisy lapping in the middle of the night - it can be a bit of a weird sound)


----------



## spirals (Aug 1, 2014)

We have a cup full of water on the window sill as its the only place one of ours will drink


----------



## Poi E (Aug 1, 2014)

Or leave a glass of beer around in the case of our feral darling.


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2014)

Idiot cat tried to climb the chimney yesterday. The chimney in the dining room is blocked up, but still vented, and he managed to push the vent aside and climb up. I had to pull him out by his tail, and he was filthy, so I had to shampoo him.  I think he's now forgiven me....


----------



## trashpony (Aug 1, 2014)

We've been away and the cats are very pleased we're home again 

To the left:





To the right:


----------



## Poi E (Aug 1, 2014)

That first photo says "Jesus, you still on U75?"


----------



## Epona (Aug 2, 2014)

Last night, 8 year old Radar decided to go all pouncy kitten, and spent a considerable amount of time hunting my feet in bed.
Then he'd come up and headbut me in the face a lot and purr and I'd think he was settling down for a kip, but he was just luring me into shutting my eyes so he could go in for another attempt on my feet once I was less alert.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 2, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat tried to climb the chimney yesterday. The chimney in the dining room is blocked up, but still vented, and he managed to push the vent aside and climb up. I had to pull him out by his tail, and he was filthy, so I had to shampoo him.  I think he's now forgiven me....



You really are blessed with that one aren't you


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat tried to climb the chimney yesterday. The chimney in the dining room is blocked up, but still vented, and he managed to push the vent aside and climb up. I had to pull him out by his tail, and he was filthy, so I had to shampoo him.  I think he's now forgiven me....


 
My old cat Spook would regularly disappear. I knew she was in the house, but just could't find her anywhere. One day I was in the bedroom and there was a rustling from the chimney, which was blocked up and had a vase of silk flowers in the grate, and she came pelting out! Mystery solved. Luckily she was black anyway, so I've no idea how dirty she was.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 2, 2014)

About a week after I first got Mousch as a kitten she disappeared.  I looked everywhere for her then heard the meowing from the fireplace.  I couldn't reach her and just had to wait till she jumped down.  Then I blocked the chimney up.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 2, 2014)

Epona said:


> Last night, 8 year old Radar decided to go all pouncy kitten, and spent a considerable amount of time hunting my feet in bed.
> Then he'd come up and headbut me in the face a lot and purr and I'd think he was settling down for a kip, but he was just luring me into shutting my eyes so he could go in for another attempt on my feet once I was less alert.



Brilliant   I love it when they do this sort of thing, maybe not feet though . My eldest is much the same, out of nowhere she'll suddenly play with one of the various toy mice lying around, in the most acrobatic way, jumps, flips, high pounces ... then she'll remember her aloof Siamese heritage and saunter off, held high like the Queen of fucking Everything again....


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 2, 2014)

I love my dog and all, but this thread consistently demonstrates just how great cats are.  Always.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 2, 2014)

How's Bob doing, High Voltage?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 2, 2014)

spirals said:


> We have a cup full of water on the window sill as its the only place one of ours will drink


Similar here though it's a pint glass on my bedside table 

He still does enjoy some nice dirty drain water, or water that has been standing in a discarded brick if he can get his cat tongue on some


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 2, 2014)

Got him back from the vets on Friday - and he's much improved - he's nicely rehydrated, eating properly'ish - and his bald arse isn't so bad, which is just as well as we've got to rub, I think it's a steroid cream, into the surrounding area twice a day - he's very VERY affectionate at the moment - barely shifting off the bed - his purr has returned. He walks up the bed between me and Mrs Voltz and snuggles down with his head resting on my pillow (I have two pillows and pull the top one to one side so he "sleeps" on that one - the anti-allergy one ironically enough) and he'll stay there pretty much all night

We've got him some white fish, which'll be poached today and some chicken bits that'll get cooked for him - might even mix in with some rice as he should be on a low protein diet

Sounds stupid, I know, but he really is a lovely old boy and we both want to make the time we have with him special


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 2, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Got him back from the vets on Friday - and he's much improved - he's nicely rehydrated, eating properly'ish


 Really pleased to hear that 


High Voltage said:


> Sounds stupid, I know, but he really is a lovely old boy and we both want to make the time we have with him special


Well no one on this thread is going to think that sounds stupid, and it sounds like he couldn't be more loved or looked after.


----------



## izz (Aug 2, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> Well no one on this thread is going to think that sounds stupid, and it sounds like he couldn't be more loved or looked after.



we do love him dearly but then its his own fault for being so gentle and sweet.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 2, 2014)

mumble mumble He's going to get a fish suppository if he doesn't eat his fish tomorrow


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 2, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat tried to climb the chimney yesterday. The chimney in the dining room is blocked up, but still vented, and he managed to push the vent aside and climb up. I had to pull him out by his tail, and he was filthy, so I had to shampoo him.  I think he's now forgiven me....



Good thing he's as biddable as he is stupid/gormless/inquisitive, isn't it? *grins*


----------



## CRI (Aug 2, 2014)

Manter said:


> Good news!!
> 
> CRI what cat collars do you use for Breeze? Idiot cat just slipped his again and was rescued before he managed to get into the electricity generator in the estate behind us


Oops, sorry, just saw this!  I haven't actually tried any collars with Breeze, just the harnesses I get from here http://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/ They're very secure - as in she has never worked out how to dislodge one.  

Glad Idiot Cat didn't get fried.  Yikes!


----------



## toggle (Aug 2, 2014)

Poi E said:


> Or leave a glass of beer around in the case of our feral darling.



cups of tea have become somehwat less full in madamme's vicinity.


----------



## CRI (Aug 3, 2014)

Hopefully Chloe kitten will take the bait water-wise.  Herbie (RIP) very rarely drank any water apart from yes, the bedside glass, or if he was being fed furball treatment food, which seemed to make him thirstier.

Breeze drinks quite a lot of water, but that seems to be common with Maine Coons.  She also does the hand-washing in the bowl thing and gets pissed off if it's not changed every day (like meowing to get you to the bowl and flinging water out - very weird.)

Her latest thing is dragging as many cuddly toys as possible from the sofa in the spare room and leaving them elsewhere in the house.  Came back one day last week to 3 mice, a lobster, catfish and small teddy bear strewn up the hall.  I accused OH of a strange practical joke, but then 4 am the next morning, accompanied by ungodly howl-wails, she dragged a 12inch Uglydoll into the bedroom.  (Photo is with a much smaller Winkolina.)










But ASK her to fetch something?  Nope.  I've tried all the recommended methods, no luck.  She's also developed a cheese obsession, a big one. Not good.


----------



## toggle (Aug 3, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat tried to climb the chimney yesterday. The chimney in the dining room is blocked up, but still vented, and he managed to push the vent aside and climb up. I had to pull him out by his tail, and he was filthy, so I had to shampoo him.  I think he's now forgiven me....



i'd say, you're the one that wanted a gormless hybrid, but my randomly aquired  great lump of cat that was one of the pair my mother 'stole' is about as stupid. he's brother to Ms T and Hendo's tux cats and i think he got all the size and none of the brains.


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2014)

toggle said:


> i'd say, you're the one that wanted a gormless hybrid, but my randomly aquired  great lump of cat that was one of the pair my mother 'stole' is about as stupid. he's brother to Ms T and Hendo's tux cats and i think he got all the size and none of the brains.


I didn't! I wanted a mog from battersea.... But I do love him, for all his idiocy. I am feeding the boy right now and he is sprawled on the rug in front of us purring like a train, occasionally rubbing his face against my foot.... It's v cute


----------



## Poi E (Aug 3, 2014)

Love that sucker,.


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2014)

Poi E said:


> Love that sucker,.


Oh yeah, he's got me very well trained


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2014)

So, Radar woke me up at 4am by pouncing on and attacking my bare buttocks.   
It turns out that this is his way of alerting me that he has been doing exciting cat things, and I need to wake up to see what he has done.
What he had done, was caught and killed a large mouse, and this was his way of presenting me with his sacrificial offering 

So there I am at 4am this morning, arse-cheeks bleeding, trying to get a dead mouse (we are in a block so it could have eaten poison so I'd rather not let the cats eat it) off a ferocious predator who is growling and running around with his prize.

I ended up putting one of the socks that OH had discarded by the side of the bed that night on my hand and up my arm, then grabbing the mouse out from under Radar's nose where he had put it down for a moment to catch his breath.  Ended up with a dead mouse in my dirty-sock covered hand, and a growling cat attached to my dirty-sock covered arm.

I would just like to forget the entire thing happened - dead mouse, sore buttocks, dirty sock, growling cat gripped onto my arm... not the best night I've ever had!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Aye, never a dull moment round here


----------



## CRI (Aug 4, 2014)

Epona said:


> So, Radar woke me up at 4am by pouncing on and attacking my bare buttocks.
> It turns out that this is his way of alerting me that he has been doing exciting cat things, and I need to wake up to see what he has done.
> What he had done, was caught and killed a large mouse, and this was his way of presenting me with his sacrificial offering
> 
> ...


Whoa!  That's worse than a nightmare. Okay, I won't complain about Breeze dragging huge cuddly toys around.  At least they aren't real dead things!

(Hope your butt gets better soon - ouch!)


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2014)

CRI said:


> Whoa!  That's worse than a nightmare. Okay, I won't complain about Breeze dragging huge cuddly toys around.  At least they aren't real dead things!
> 
> (Hope your butt gets better soon - ouch!)



Yeah it wasn't too bad, it was more of a very overexcited "LOOK WHAT I'VE DONE, LOOK, LOOK" pouncing rather than a savage attack, it is no longer sore thank goodness.  
He's not an aggressive cat and is very sweet most of the time but is prone to losing control of himself due to overexcitement but even then he's never really sunk his teeth or claws in in any way that suggests he deliberately means to cause pain.


----------



## thriller (Aug 5, 2014)

Bedroom games with Chloe:


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 5, 2014)

thriller said:


> Bedroom games with Chloe:



Aaww, I have major kitten broodiness now!


----------



## izz (Aug 5, 2014)

thriller said:


> Bedroom games with Chloe:



what an utterly sweet fun kitteh.

In Bob news, he's doing better than he was but can still be withdrawn and his eating is ..... odd - he's not into his normal stinky food nor will he reliably go for anything like fish or chicken - anyone any ideas ? He needs a bit of a stimulus I think  - unless anyone has any ideas how long it would take a cat to get over some major upheaval like being at the vets and on a drip for 24 hours ?


----------



## Epona (Aug 6, 2014)

thriller said:


> Bedroom games with Chloe:




Very sweet (and I certainly enjoyed watching it!), but you may come to regret it.  I've always instituted a "no play when we're in bed" policy here (with the cats, obv), and actively discouraged it.  Don't come asking for advice when in a few months she sees your bed with you in it as a primary play area!  I suggest if she is playful on the bed when you are in it, pull the covers over your head and ignore her, but give attention and praise if she settles down for a cuddle and a kip.  Otherwise you are just making a rod for your own back in the future!  I did this (ignoring play on the bed, playing with them in another room when I was up and about) with mine, and with the rare exception of the involvement of newly caught prey, they let me sleep without disturbance.

Just giving my opinion


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 6, 2014)

whether or not it's wise to play on the bed - no doubt Chloe is a charming, confident, active kitten - she doesn't give up easily and isn't at all freaked out by the MONSTER MOVING BEAST under the duvet...


----------



## Mapped (Aug 6, 2014)

My cat has made it safely to Australia, passed quarantine, and is now in our house here 

He doesn't seem to have changed much in the intervening 6 months, still sleeps on my feet.

I'm going to try and keep him inside for 2 weeks to get acclimatised.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 6, 2014)

izz - have you tried him with dreamies or some other kind of cat treat? Mine love the webbox sticks (they look a bit like jerky)


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 6, 2014)

Made a new friend this weekend and got some sweet, sweet rubbings in!


----------



## izz (Aug 6, 2014)

trashpony said:


> izz - have you tried him with dreamies or some other kind of cat treat? Mine love the webbox sticks (they look a bit like jerky)



Yes I have, he loved them before he was ill but not consistently now. I guess he's still kinda up and down.


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2014)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Made a new friend this weekend and got some sweet, sweet rubbings in!



Awww, she's really sweet - I assume from your post that she's not yours, does she belong to a neighbour or something?
She is really enjoying that attention, what a lovely photo


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 7, 2014)

Epona said:


> Awww, she's really sweet - I assume from your post that she's not yours, does she belong to a neighbour or something?
> She is really enjoying that attention, what a lovely photo


Lives down the road  lovely colour, lovely cat


----------



## Mogden (Aug 7, 2014)

how do i tell if one of my cats is having sight problems? holding meg in one hand hence lower case. rescued her from that garden again. gave her treats to lure her out. she couldnt see them. could smell them though and was talking to me. have her under house arrest. vet tomorrow i think.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 7, 2014)

flicking my fingers in front of her eyes and she is not blinking. bugger.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 7, 2014)

This is the back of the teenage madam who has caused me such trouble today. You might see food next to me. I'm trying to get her to eat bits and pieces as she's lost some weight. She was struggling before and is now a good size.  No bloody excuse for worrying me though.  Still not sure if her eyes are bad or if she's been out in the sun too long but I'm getting chuff all done tonight with her near me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2014)

Mogden said:


> flicking my fingers in front of her eyes and she is not blinking. bugger.



hmm.

cats are naturally long-sighted and rely more on smell and feel via whiskers for anything close.

but that doesn't sound good.

may be worth dangling string a few feet away and see if that gets a reaction


----------



## Mogden (Aug 7, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm.
> 
> cats are naturally long-sighted and rely more on smell and feel via whiskers for anything close.
> 
> ...


Ah she's following my finger now!  Progress! She's wobbling about a bit but not in a hit by a car way. I've given all limbs a squeeze and it's okay.  She has lost her other remaining fang though so I might get the emergency cat food cans out tonight. I fully expected that to go long before now.


----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Ah she's following my finger now!  Progress! She's wobbling about a bit but not in a hit by a car way. I've given all limbs a squeeze and it's okay.  She has lost her other remaining fang though so I might get the emergency cat food cans out tonight. I fully expected that to go long before now.



I'd take her to the vet if you are in any way worried.  How old is she? I ask because cats can suffer from strokes, but if treated can often make a decent recovery.  Just your description of apparent temporary blindness follwed by wobbling about a bit rings alarm bells in that regard.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 9, 2014)

Epona said:


> I'd take her to the vet if you are in any way worried.  How old is she? I ask because cats can suffer from strokes, but if treated can often make a decent recovery.  Just your description of apparent temporary blindness follwed by wobbling about a bit rings alarm bells in that regard.


13 so that's pretty likely. I did wonder that myself but she's coming back on a bit more. Not as wobbly. Strength coming back in her legs but I'm keeping the vet in mind. And she's making a run for the garden when I open the door to the room she is in. This morning I almost didn't catch her in time so she's getting speedier.


----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2014)

Well keep a close eye on her at least.  Also check her diet, taurine deficiency in cats can cause eye and muscle problems.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 9, 2014)

Epona said:


> Well keep a close eye on her at least.  Also check her diet, taurine deficiency in cats can cause eye and muscle problems.



I've upped her treats which are taurine laden. Plenty of water. If I let her out properly again I know she'll go straight back to that garden and sit under a bush for umpteen more days but I've really no idea why. Either she's got a urinary infection, but she seems to be toileting okay, which has made her a bit ga-ga, she's had a stroke, which is entirely possible but which would have happened some time ago rather than in the last couple of days, or the old girl is just that, a teenager and getting on a bit.

I appreciate the help though. My cats usually just off themselves in odd circumstances. This is my first full termer I think. That sounds rather callous but I mean I will be upset but okay if I come down one morning and find she's just slipped away in her sleep. Must shut up now. Chopping onions.


----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2014)

Jakey often plonks his bum down on the mousemat when I am at the computer.
I just pick his bum up slightly and swivel him round a few degrees.
He really doesn't seem to mind, he purrs throughout the entire process of being shifted over a bit on the desk.  He's the softest most gentle cat ever.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 9, 2014)

Hopefully we've "cat proofed" downstairs garden, with the aid of a child safety gate across one exit and by blocking up a favourite escape route round the side of the house with stones etc - we then left the front door open and, eventually, Bobbie came down stairs and made a bolt for freedom. He went straight up to the safety gate (access to "top" garden) and couldn't get through the gate, although he did do the tiger in a cage thing of going up to one of the gate, trying to get through, couldn't, go to the other end of the gate, try to get out, couldn't - repeat

Then he disappeared into the general garden foliage - good thing is, he hasn't eaten so far today so hopefully he won't be going too far and will come in tonight for tea


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2014)

So Charlie's water fountain was the biggest waste of money ever. He won't touch it. Considering he usually makes a beeline for anything containing water that _isn't_ his water bowl I thought it would be a shoo-in, but apparently not. He must sense it's specifically for him to drink from, and so therefore won't even countenance doing so. He's still drinking just fine from his normal bowl though. Idiot.

I fed him earlier, he polished it off, and was back half an hour later crying at me for more. So I gave him more, he sniffed it, and wandered upstairs to sleep in the sun. Shitbird.

I love the little fucker.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't think my newly planted-out catnip plants will last for long!

http://www.ipernity.com/share/video/34303905.f82cd28a


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 9, 2014)

Hope you've got some replacement plants! for a steady supply.
My current cat is not inspired by catnip - but a friend had to put netting over her plants to get them established as her cat is addicted to the stuff; including rolling in it.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 9, 2014)

I have one in hand and another packet away to plant!


----------



## nogojones (Aug 10, 2014)

Well Babs is 13 years old and seldom moves, but she's managed to bring two birds in this week. She's now got a collar with a bell


----------



## Quartz (Aug 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Jakey often plonks his bum down on the mousemat when I am at the computer.
> I just pick his bum up slightly and swivel him round a few degrees.



Try putting a box on the desk so he can sit in it.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 10, 2014)

Off to the vets with Meg tomorrow and I suspect it's her final journey. I've had to shampoo her with some cat spray stuff today cos she's just not cleaning herself. She's not eating nearly enough and water in going in but not enough. She's been my rock for 13 years and we've been through lots together. She has super big feet and she's noisy and she high fives me and I wanted to make a video of a selection of her high fives cos she's really good at it. She doesn't seem to be in pain but I just needed a few more days with her before I took her to the vet. This on top of the week I have had is not the best for me


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 10, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Off to the vets with Meg tomorrow and I suspect it's her final journey. I've had to shampoo her with some cat spray stuff today cos she's just not cleaning herself. She's not eating nearly enough and water in going in but not enough. She's been my rock for 13 years and we've been through lots together. She has super big feet and she's noisy and she high fives me and I wanted to make a video of a selection of her high fives cos she's really good at it. She doesn't seem to be in pain but I just needed a few more days with her before I took her to the vet. This on top of the week I have had is not the best for me





(((Mogden and meg)))


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 10, 2014)

So so sorry to hear this Mogden.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 10, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Off to the vets with Meg tomorrow and I suspect it's her final journey.



Oh dear. Here's hooping it's something that's easily treatable.

((Mogden & Meg))


----------



## Epona (Aug 10, 2014)

Quartz said:


> Try putting a box on the desk so he can sit in it.



No room on the desk for a box, 2 of us use it and it's all monitors and keyboards.  Really the only place for him to plonk his arse down is on my mousemat!


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 11, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Off to the vets with Meg tomorrow and I suspect it's her final journey. I've had to shampoo her with some cat spray stuff today cos she's just not cleaning herself. She's not eating nearly enough and water in going in but not enough. She's been my rock for 13 years and we've been through lots together. She has super big feet and she's noisy and she high fives me and I wanted to make a video of a selection of her high fives cos she's really good at it. She doesn't seem to be in pain but I just needed a few more days with her before I took her to the vet. This on top of the week I have had is not the best for me



So sorry to hear this {{{{{@Mogden and Meg}}}}}


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 11, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Off to the vets with Meg tomorrow and I suspect it's her final journey. I've had to shampoo her with some cat spray stuff today cos she's just not cleaning herself. She's not eating nearly enough and water in going in but not enough. She's been my rock for 13 years and we've been through lots together. She has super big feet and she's noisy and she high fives me and I wanted to make a video of a selection of her high fives cos she's really good at it. She doesn't seem to be in pain but I just needed a few more days with her before I took her to the vet. This on top of the week I have had is not the best for me


  So sorry Mogden


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 11, 2014)

We just went away for a long weekend and for the first time left Archie and Higgins alone together with a mate coming in to feed them. When Tallulah was alive Archie and her (my cats) used to go to the cattery and Higgins (boyfriend's cat) stayed at home with mate coming round to feed him.  Tallulah used to beat Higgins up too much to trust leaving them alone together. She loved being in the cattery - any new audiences were always very welcome. Archie didn't enjoy it but it bonded him and Tallulah and it was almost like she looked after him. When Tallulah died we decided that when we went away we'd just get someone round to feed Higgins and Archie when we went away. They're not best mates but they get on alright with each other and they both hate catteries so much we'd not enjoy our holidays for worrying about them being stressed. 

So this weekend wasn't a massive success. Since we got back Archie's been attacking Higgins and one of the cat beds was peed on - neither of them ever do anything like this so I can only guess Higgins was either really stressed by Archie bullying him or that he didn't want to use either of the litter trays that Archie had used. I think we're going to have to shut them in different rooms when we go away which is a bit of a faff for the person looking after them, Archie's like greased lightening when he wants to get into somewhere he shouldn't and can get a bit scratchy with people he doesn't know very well picking him up. 

I've been feeding them treats together and they're OK now but poor Higgins is just the most submissive cat I've ever met, I've never seen him stand up for himself


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 11, 2014)

((mogden and mog Meg))

Loancat has been running me ragged this past week by refusing to eat more than half a pouch of anything at once, even all of his favourite stuff, even the expensive stuff, even the special treat of a scrambled egg all to himself, meaning every morning starts off with a scraping-up of long-congealed leftovers and washing up gungy plates <gag> ...

On happier notes, I swear he's got some sort of inbuilt fresh bedlinen detection system: at the weekend he was pootling out the back of the house - at least say 80m away - and must have heard the swoosh of sheets being unfolded from that far away, as he CANNONED into my bedroom to roll himself around on the new linen before the bed was even made.

Then I tried to tidy my room and suddenly of course he absolutely HAD to sit in the drawers. A spot he has never expressed the slightest bit of interest in, for his entire life. ???. Cat - as weird as he wanna be. QED.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 11, 2014)

My dear sweet old Meg is gone. She will be back to live on the sideboard with her son once she has given her all to science. Thanks for all the messages cos they do help. Myself, Sachin, Flinty, Wilbur, Mookie, Stone and Grey are the better for having known her and her passing shot to me, her loving Moma, was to piss all over me and the sofa this morning.  I'll see you in my dreams old girl x


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear this, Mogden. My sympathies.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 11, 2014)

((( Mogden   )))


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 11, 2014)

((Mogden)) I'm typing this lying on my bed with Mousch (black and white fluffy beast) purring under my chin so I am sending some of those purrs to you.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 11, 2014)

((Mogden))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 11, 2014)

(((Mogden)))


----------



## trashpony (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh Mogden I'm so sorry   (((Mogden))) RIP Meg


----------



## izz (Aug 11, 2014)

Many sympathies Mogden. As I said to the vet when he was taking Rusty away, we don't want her ashes but if you can bring her back as a kitten so we could have another twenty years we'd pay good money for that.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 11, 2014)

izz said:


> Many sympathies Mogden. As I said to the vet when he was taking Rusty away, we don't want her ashes but if you can bring her back as a kitten so we could have another twenty years we'd pay good money for that.


I've said they can post mortem her then cremate her and she'll have tissues taken maybe which will help medical research.  Once a geek, always a geek.

And thank you all. Every time I think I'm feeling better I start again. I do have company though. Sachin and Mookie are grooming each other next to me. I do love my cats x


----------



## nogojones (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Meg Mogden


----------



## Epona (Aug 12, 2014)

Mogden  - sorry to hear that, condolences for your loss.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 13, 2014)

So sorry, Mogden.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2014)

Really sorry to hear that Mogden  Hugs to you x


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Mogden


----------



## thriller (Aug 15, 2014)

been looking for a female companion for Chloe. a kitten for her to play along with. my god, the prices people quote for grey kittens is just stupid. 

Greys seems very sought after.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 15, 2014)

well, at the risk of sounding like a stuck record, why not get another kitten from a cat rescue place?  it will be considerably cheaper, and it will be spayed.



(but it might not be grey, or blue)


----------



## thriller (Aug 16, 2014)

hmm. Just looked. Missed out on this little monkey:

http://www.battersea.org.uk/apex/we...defined;breed:undefined;type:Cat;PageNumber:1


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2014)

If you give your cats pouch food, Premier supermarkets (kind of rival to Costcutter, yellow sign, run by small convenience stores) have this amazing offer of £1.99 per box of Felix.

Considering they usually cost up to £4+ everywhere, and that even with supermarket offers they still work out at around £2.50- £3 per box, this is quite amazing. Go and stock up- just don't go and buy out all the boxes from the Tulse Hill branch, as it's my local shop


----------



## thriller (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm having problems getting Chloe to eat. She just likes to munch on treats. Doesn't seem to like to eat her normal food. Have tried wet food, which she doesn't like. Have mixed her dried food with milk, but she seems to mostly just lick the milk rather than eat the food. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd try her on a different wet food, probably the most expensive one you can find.  Cats, as you are discovering, are the most capricious creatures.  A cat can, for absolutely no reason at all, go off what was a favourite food.  Just because they can.

You could also try tinned plain sardines (with the brine or oil washed off), or cooked chicken (minus the bones which are dangerous).

When you say milk, you don't mean cows milk, do you?


----------



## thriller (Aug 17, 2014)

TikkiB said:


> I'd try her on a different wet food, probably the most expensive one you can find.  Cats, as you are discovering, are the most capricious creatures.  A cat can, for absolutely no reason at all, go off what was a favourite food.  Just because they can.
> 
> You could also try tinned plain sardines (with the brine or oil washed off), or cooked chicken (minus the bones which are dangerous).
> 
> When you say milk, you don't mean cows milk, do you?



No, whiskas kitten milk. Tinned sardines? Do you mean, what we humans eat? I can try feed her that by washing the brine off? 

She is a dry food madam is my Chloe. Purchased whiskas wet food-a box with different flavours, but she sniffs and then walks away. Read somewhere on the net that I should hide the treats away for a while as she has now got used to having them served to her. I also going to try this. Her majesty will not be getting any treats for a while.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 17, 2014)

thriller said:


> No, whiskas kitten milk. Tinned sardines? Do you mean, what we humans eat? I can try feed her that by washing the brine off?
> 
> She is a dry food madam is my Chloe. Purchased whiskas wet food-a box with different flavours, but she sniffs and then walks away. Read somewhere on the net that I should hide the treats away for a while as she has now got used to having them served to her. I also going to try this. Her majesty will not be getting any treats for a while.


Yes, sardines wot humans eat!
"human" prawns are often acceptable as well (as a treat)

or you could try poaching some white fish eg coley.

But seriously try different makes of wet food.  My Cilla would only eat Felix AsGoodAsItLooks meat in jelly.  No other variety of Felix was acceptable. Especially not the tinned.  It had to be the pouches.

Good call on hiding the treats, that's a good idea.


----------



## CRI (Aug 17, 2014)

Haven't checked here for a while - so sorry to hear about Meg Mogden


----------



## CRI (Aug 17, 2014)

thriller said:


> hmm. Just looked. Missed out on this little monkey:
> 
> http://www.battersea.org.uk/apex/we...defined;breed:undefined;type:Cat;PageNumber:1


Gray is probably the most common colour for cats in America - ordinary house cats and feral. I have no idea why they are so uncommon in this country. Am delighted that Breeze is grey/gray/silver/blue.  But hey, fur is only skin deep and all that.

Food wise, it's worth buying a selection of different wet foods to try.  Some places you can buy individual pouches/tins.  Always best to get the ones that have the highest meat content (50% or more) and if possible grain and soya free, as cats can't really digest that stuff so they end up making large poops and not getting so much nutrition from the food and it's not great for the gut generally.

Although you can't just buy one, Breeze adores Bozita chunks from Zoo Plus.  It works out nearly as cheap as store brand food per serving, but it's like 90% meat.


----------



## CRI (Aug 17, 2014)

The challenge of working from home.


----------



## story (Aug 17, 2014)

Well One-eyed-cat has turned up with an injury to his good eye....

The lower lid looks swollen and sore, although the eye itself seems fine (thank fuck...). He won't let me palpate it, but it looks to me like a bite wound. He's eaten but he seems really droopy and not himself. Off to the vet tomorrow.....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> The challenge of working from home.



Is the bottom right picture her opinion of your work so far?



story said:


> Well One-eyed-cat has turned up with an injury to his good eye....
> 
> The lower lid looks swollen and sore, although the eye itself seems fine (thank fuck...). He won't let me palpate it, but it looks to me like a bite wound. He's eaten but he seems really droopy and not himself. Off to the vet tomorrow.....





hope he's on the mend soon


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2014)

I went up to the loo earlier today, then wandered into the bedroom to lie down on the bed with Charlie. The sun was streaming in, and as I laid down I said to him, "this was a terrible mistake." He came up and snuggled by my arm and I was just settling into giving him a sleepy stroke and a cuddle when we were both startled by the most horrific caterwauling. For a moment I wondered if I hadn't accidentally flushed a random interloper cat down the loo. Then I remembered I had the window open at the top of the stairs so I could hear what was going on on the pavement at the side of the house. 

This noise carried on, so I went out the front door and there were 2 cats right going at it, fur literally flying everywhere. I broke up the fight and they shot off, one of them leaving a collar behind (no address tag) and a ridiculous amount of fur. I saw no blood, which is a good thing I suppose. One of the cats lurked around a car across the road for a while and I swear it looked like its back had been shaved - there was so much fur missing.

I took the collar (in case any 'missing' posters spring up in the next few days) and went inside, and poor old Charlie was sat at the top of the stairs looking down utterly terrified. I offered him the collar to sniff, and he gingerly came down and investigated it. Then he sat at the bottom of the stairs, wanting to go back up again, but being scared silly thinking that there were cats up there. So I had to go up with him, one step at a time, while I reassured him that nothing was going to attack him, and he sniffed each step. We got to the top and he cautiously went into the bathroom, thinking maybe it was in there. Eventually he joined me back on the bed for a while again.

He's mostly fine now, but he keeps casting a wary glance around when wandering from room to room, just in case.

I haven't heard the scrapping cats since. I hope they're okay.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 18, 2014)

I planted-out another catnip plant last night.

This morning it had been decimated - both my cats were inside last night!


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 18, 2014)

thriller said:


> been looking for a female companion for Chloe. a kitten for her to play along with. my god, the prices people quote for grey kittens is just stupid.
> 
> Greys seems very sought after.


I think I've mentioned before that I have a completely unscientific belief that grey cats have a bit too much character. I've only ever had one at a time in a household, 2 grey cats in the same household at the same time would be "interesting"


----------



## CRI (Aug 18, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> I think I've mentioned before that I have a completely unscientific belief that grey cats have a bit too much character. I've only ever had one at a time in a household, 2 grey cats in the same household at the same time would be "interesting"


They are rubbish at taking dictation, although pretty good at security shredding.  Is it unethical to cajole my feline PA to sit on my knee?


----------



## CRI (Aug 18, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I went up to the loo earlier today, then wandered into the bedroom to lie down on the bed with Charlie. The sun was streaming in, and as I laid down I said to him, "this was a terrible mistake." He came up and snuggled by my arm and I was just settling into giving him a sleepy stroke and a cuddle when we were both startled by the most horrific caterwauling. For a moment I wondered if I hadn't accidentally flushed a random interloper cat down the loo. Then I remembered I had the window open at the top of the stairs so I could hear what was going on on the pavement at the side of the house.
> 
> This noise carried on, so I went out the front door and there were 2 cats right going at it, fur literally flying everywhere. I broke up the fight and they shot off, one of them leaving a collar behind (no address tag) and a ridiculous amount of fur. I saw no blood, which is a good thing I suppose. One of the cats lurked around a car across the road for a while and I swear it looked like its back had been shaved - there was so much fur missing.
> 
> ...


Urgh, that does sound scary.  At least you stopped things hopefully before they got worse injuries.


----------



## story (Aug 18, 2014)

Well I've made an appointment with the vet for this evening for One-eyed-cat, but he's nowhere to be seen, so I'm hoping the he turns up before vet-time....

I spotted him through the bathroom window this morning, doing his rounds and closely investigating a rain drain before mooching off behind the estate, so I assume he's feeling okay in himself. And Lover tells me that he demanded and ate a hearty breakfast first thing. I'm hoping that I'll see him later and the swelling has miraculously self-resolved so I can cancel the appointment. But he only has the one eye these days, so if there is the slightest concern, I'll box him up and cart him a-weepin' and a-wailin' to Streatham...


----------



## story (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh glory be! I've just had a close inspection of One-eyed-cat's one good eye, and the swelling has gone down and there is no tenderness. The eye itself is fine (although he did give me the puzzled evils while I was peering into it while holding open his eyelids…) and I can see a small clean wound under his eye that looks like a claw snip or possible close-shave from snapping jaws. Anyway, he seems fine in all ways, and so I think I'll let him off the trauma of a visit to the vet. 

And of course I'll keep a close eye (ho ho) on him and get him seen to if anything changes.


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2014)

We got back from 36 hours away last night and idiot cat ran down the stairs mewing at the top of his lungs. I wish I knew what his range of mewling noises meant....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> We got back from 36 hours away last night and idiot cat ran down the stairs mewing at the top of his lungs. I wish I knew what his range of mewling noises meant....


probably something along the lines of "where the heck have you been all this time and whats more isn't it about time i got fed?"


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 18, 2014)

Which will be closely followed by a portion of "cold shoulder" as revenge for your leaving in the first place. At least that is what our Hilli does !


----------



## story (Aug 18, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> Which will be closely followed by a portion of "cold shoulder" as revenge for your leaving in the first place. At least that is what our Hilli does !



God mine don't, they go all super-clingy and needy for a couple of days.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 18, 2014)

story said:


> God mine don't, they go all super-clingy and needy for a couple of days.



Ours is the same.  Although he might throw in a sneaky dirty protest to keep us on our toes


----------



## Ms T (Aug 18, 2014)

Today I have discovered where Hendrix has been spending most of the summer as our builder informed me that he has made a cosy bed on the garage roof! He can only be seen from the actual roof of the house as he burrows into the foliage.

In other cat news, our pet insurer has written to inform us they will no longer be doing pet insurance. They have arranged for another company to give us a quote but am worried it will be much more expensive as the pussies are now both 8+.


----------



## thriller (Aug 18, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> I think I've mentioned before that I have a completely unscientific belief that grey cats have a bit too much character. I've only ever had one at a time in a household, 2 grey cats in the same household at the same time would be "interesting"



I have purchased another grey! a british short hair one!! Will pick the little babe up end of August as she is still to be de-wormed and de-fleaed and needs a little more weight to be put on. Should be very interesting to see how Chloe reacts to her!!!! Can't wait to see the reaction of her majesty to a pretender to her throne!


----------



## thriller (Aug 18, 2014)

CRI said:


> Gray is probably the most common colour for cats in America - ordinary house cats and feral. I have no idea why they are so uncommon in this country. Am delighted that Breeze is grey/gray/silver/blue.  But hey, fur is only skin deep and all that.
> 
> Food wise, it's worth buying a selection of different wet foods to try.  Some places you can buy individual pouches/tins.  Always best to get the ones that have the highest meat content (50% or more) and if possible grain and soya free, as cats can't really digest that stuff so they end up making large poops and not getting so much nutrition from the food and it's not great for the gut generally.
> 
> Although you can't just buy one, Breeze adores Bozita chunks from Zoo Plus.  It works out nearly as cheap as store brand food per serving, but it's like 90% meat.



she doesn't eat wet food. only dry. tried whiskas wet food, but she just ignored it.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 18, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Today I have discovered where Hendrix has been spending most of the summer as our builder informed me that he has made a cosy bed on the garage roof! He can only be seen from the actual roof of the house as he burrows into the foliage.
> 
> In other cat news, our pet insurer has written to inform us they will no longer be doing pet insurance. They have arranged for another company to give us a quote but am worried it will be much more expensive as the pussies are now both 8+.


I got Archie - he's 12- insured by Animal Friends the other day.  I was paying £35/ month with Petplan (!!) and Animal Friends is costing £11. Different excesses and coverage but for £25 difference a month I was willing to take the risk


----------



## oryx (Aug 18, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> For a moment I wondered if I hadn't accidentally flushed a random interloper cat down the loo.



 we once filmed next door's and next door but two's cats having a scrap (not as vicious as that one, it was more handbags!), saddoes that we are.


----------



## CRI (Aug 18, 2014)

thriller said:


> she doesn't eat wet food. only dry. tried whiskas wet food, but she just ignored it.


It's good to try other wet foods because an all dry food diet, even a very high meat, grain free one, is tough on the digestive system.  Mine gives me a, "You are taking the piss!" look when I give her some brands of wet food, but scoffs others without it touching the sides, so definitely try a few different ones.

PS:  The vets who tell you "just feed them dry food" or that it's "good for their teeth," or that Royal Canin or Hills Science are the "best you can give," should get a robust (if virtual) slapping.  Some know jack shit about animal nutrition, or rather are so deep in the pockets of certain pet food manufacturers, they don't care (and hey, if the animal gets sick later from eating the wrong food, kerching!)  _No, not all vets!_


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> probably something along the lines of "where the heck have you been all this time and whats more isn't it about time i got fed?"


We had someone come in twice to feed him, and furminate him. Fuck my cat is high maintenance....


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2014)

story said:


> God mine don't, they go all super-clingy and needy for a couple of days.


Yup, he's doing needy....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yup, he's doing needy....



I tended to get a "hmph" reaction for at least half an hour, followed by two mogs landing on my lap and doing a lot of purring...


----------



## antimata (Aug 19, 2014)

i took cat for walk last night we smelt things and looked at stuff?

no pics tfa.


----------



## thriller (Aug 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> It's good to try other wet foods because an all dry food diet, even a very high meat, grain free one, is tough on the digestive system.  Mine gives me a, "You are taking the piss!" look when I give her some brands of wet food, but scoffs others without it touching the sides, so definitely try a few different ones.
> 
> PS:  The vets who tell you "just feed them dry food" or that it's "good for their teeth," or that Royal Canin or Hills Science are the "best you can give," should get a robust (if virtual) slapping.  Some know jack shit about animal nutrition, or rather are so deep in the pockets of certain pet food manufacturers, they don't care (and hey, if the animal gets sick later from eating the wrong food, kerching!)  _No, not all vets!_



what supermarket has the widest range of cat food? I've found tesco and sainsbury to be rubbish in terms of selection.


----------



## antimata (Aug 19, 2014)

i prefer the food already in the bowl and dont go for this supermarket you talk of...


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 19, 2014)

When walking home today, I was surrounded by three cats, all vying with each other for my attention. The first to approach me was this fat fluffy ginger cat who had the loudest purr ever. Then a black cat came over for a stroke, and the ginger started hissing at her. Then a smaller black cat - looked like her kitten - came and joined in. People walking past were looking at me like I was a crazy cat lady, which I suppose I am.


----------



## oryx (Aug 19, 2014)

moodygirl86 said:


> When walking home today, I was surrounded by three cats, all vying with each other for my attention. The first to approach me was this fat fluffy ginger cat who had the loudest purr ever. Then a black cat came over for a stroke, and the ginger started hissing at her. Then a smaller black cat - looked like her kitten - came and joined in. People walking past were looking at me like I was a crazy cat lady, which I suppose I am.



 I relayed my joyful observations of next door but one's cats frolicking happily with each other near the parked cars to my other half.

Who told me I should write for the News Shopper (the awful local free rag to those not in SE London) with a headline of 'Local Cats In Love-In'.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2014)

oryx said:


> I relayed my joyful observations of next door but one's cats frolicking happily with each other near the parked cars to my other half.
> 
> Who told me I should write for the News Shopper (the awful local free rag to those not in SE London) with a headline of 'Local Cats In Love-In'.



that would be more news-worthy than a lot of the crud they publish...

(or do you live somewhere they would spin it as "anti social cats hold wild catnip party" or some such?)


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 19, 2014)

oryx said:


> I relayed my joyful observations of next door but one's cats frolicking happily with each other near the parked cars to my other half.
> 
> Who told me I should write for the News Shopper (the awful local free rag to those not in SE London) with a headline of 'Local Cats In Love-In'.


Hey maybe you should! They're ever so cute and funny when frolicking.

One of my neighbours diagonally opposite has a new kitten about six weeks old. She's really pretty - black, white and ginger. She'd somehow got out of the house the other day, even though she wasn't supposed to yet as she's quite young. But she was like an energetic little ball of fluff. She was bouncing around the front garden and the family - mum, dad and kids - were all trying to get her back in the house to no avail. I swear she had this expression on her face, like "I don't give a fuck! I do what I want!"


----------



## oryx (Aug 19, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that would be more news-worthy than a lot of the crud they publish...
> 
> (or do you live somewhere they would spin it as "anti social cats hold wild catnip party" or some such?)



We're not in, but are quite close to Catford so the pun possibilities are endless.......

It was when I started on about an unfeasibly cute dog I met today that my partner decided to retire to bed.....


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> I think I've mentioned before that I have a completely unscientific belief that grey cats have a bit too much character. I've only ever had one at a time in a household, 2 grey cats in the same household at the same time would be "interesting"



I have 2 grey cats, but they're not the same shade of grey, 1 is blue and 1 is lilac (I know some people think blue is just a word for a grey cat that people use to be snobby, but it's a particular shade - all blue cats are grey, but not all grey cats are blue iyswim).

They are both lovely cats and full of personality


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> I have 2 grey cats, but they're not the same shade of grey, 1 is blue and 1 is lilac (I know some people think blue is just a word for a grey cat that people use to be snobby, but it's a particular shade - all blue cats are grey, but not all grey cats are blue iyswim).
> 
> They are both lovely cats and full of personality


Dunno if it's just me, but I think grey tabbies and black cats are the most affectionate. All the black cats I meet are friendly, if a little shy.


----------



## CRI (Aug 19, 2014)

thriller said:


> what supermarket has the widest range of cat food? I've found tesco and sainsbury to be rubbish in terms of selection.


Sainsbury used to be fairly good, but they stopped doing Encore dry food (which is same as Applaws dry, but just a quid or two cheaper for some reason.)  Their own "Delicious" range isn't bad - about 50% meat in the pouches but more like 70% meat in the mousses, gluten free and my cat inhales them.  They're cheaper in a multi pack. http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-tdc-salmon-mousse-catfood-85g

Asda used to have some good offers on high meat food like Hi Life, Feline Fayre and one of the Gourmet ones (aqua coloured tin - 75% fish) but they haven't for a while.

It's actually worth checking places like B & M stores, Home Bargains and those type shops as they often have the 3 brands above for like 20 or 30 p a pouch/tin.  Just have a check though - some are complementary foods, which are okay occasionally and with complete dry foods, but better to give mostly complete foods that are high meat.  It's all about reading the small print as most of the main cat foods are chock full of grains, fillers, soya and other stuff cats can't really digest. They put stuff like carrots and rice in there to look good for the humans, not for the animal


----------



## Manter (Aug 19, 2014)

moodygirl86 said:


> Dunno if it's just me, but I think grey tabbies and black cats are the most affectionate. All the black cats I meet are friendly, if a little shy.


My cat is cream with chocolate points and is the friendliest cat ever. Quite embarrassingly friendly


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2014)

thriller said:


> what supermarket has the widest range of cat food? I've found tesco and sainsbury to be rubbish in terms of selection.



A lot of supermarkets are rubbish for pet food, I used to get Nature's Menu from one of the big hypermarkets, but they stopped doing it.
I now buy my cat food online from Zooplus.
My lot are on Bozita wet, actually since I put them on it as their main diet instead of feeding fancier looking stuff for one meal a day, my Sonic's bowels are a lot better behaved, he used to have the occasional unpleasant and messy bowel problem but that's not happened for a couple of years now.


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> My cat is cream with chocolate points and is the friendliest cat ever. Quite embarrassingly friendly


Sounds beautiful! Siamese?


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2014)

moodygirl86 said:


> Sounds beautiful! Siamese?


Ragdoll. Stupid, but friendly


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 20, 2014)

Does he/she look a bit like this?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Ragdoll_from_Gatil_Ragbelas.jpg


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2014)

he's pointed so he doesn't have the white feet or blaze on his nose. Asleep ATM so you can't see the eyes


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> My cat is cream with chocolate points and is the friendliest cat ever. Quite embarrassingly friendly


My sister has a lilac pointed Birman who is embarrassingly friendly and daft


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 20, 2014)

Awww.cute!


----------



## thriller (Aug 20, 2014)

CRI said:


> Sainsbury used to be fairly good, but they stopped doing Encore dry food (which is same as Applaws dry, but just a quid or two cheaper for some reason.)  Their own "Delicious" range isn't bad - about 50% meat in the pouches but more like 70% meat in the mousses, gluten free and my cat inhales them.  They're cheaper in a multi pack. http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-tdc-salmon-mousse-catfood-85g
> 
> Asda used to have some good offers on high meat food like Hi Life, Feline Fayre and one of the Gourmet ones (aqua coloured tin - 75% fish) but they haven't for a while.
> 
> It's actually worth checking places like B & M stores, Home Bargains and those type shops as they often have the 3 brands above for like 20 or 30 p a pouch/tin.  Just have a check though - some are complementary foods, which are okay occasionally and with complete dry foods, but better to give mostly complete foods that are high meat.  It's all about reading the small print as most of the main cat foods are chock full of grains, fillers, soya and other stuff cats can't really digest. They put stuff like carrots and rice in there to look good for the humans, not for the animal



I've made some progress. Purchased Gourmet Fishermans Delight Tuna canned food. Gave it to her to to try. Ignored it. So I washed off the brine or whatever it is and offered it to her again and result! She started eating it. Fank fuck. Finally getting some food in her tummy.

I'm gonna stock up on them tomorrow. Good to see honey bun eating.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2014)

thriller said:


> I'm gonna stock up on them tomorrow



you realise she will change her mind then...


----------



## thriller (Aug 20, 2014)

has anyone ever taken a scissors to their cat whiskers and trimmed it a bit?


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2014)

thriller said:


> has anyone ever taken a scissors to their cat whiskers and trimmed it a bit?



NO!!!! You shouldn't do that, whiskers are part of their sensory system and help them to get around, navigate, and find stuff.
Most importantly to the modern housecat, they use their whiskers to judge whether they can get through a gap without getting stuck.
They are also extremely sensitive (in terms of sensation in their whisker pads) to any touch on their whiskers.
Trimming a cat's whiskers is bordering on cruelty.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 20, 2014)

thriller said:


> has anyone ever taken a scissors to their cat whiskers and trimmed it a bit?


Don't ! cat's whiskers are important - they are part of the way they sense their surroundings. (balance and spatial awareness / gaps)
Epona - snap !


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 20, 2014)

thriller said:


> has anyone ever taken a scissors to their cat whiskers and trimmed it a bit?



There is no need to trim whiskers.  It's one of the primary ways cats sense where they are so they can move around.  

Utterly unnecessary and cruel.


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 20, 2014)

Another thing I don't understand is declawing - though I think that's done more in America than here. But that's always struck me as cruel too. What if the cat needs to run up a tree away from a fox? (I have seen this happen out of my own flat window).

Yeah, adding my voice to the chorus of - please don't trim kitty's whiskers.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 20, 2014)

moodygirl86 said:


> Another thing I don't understand is declawing - though I think that's done more in America than here. But that's always struck me as cruel too. What if the cat needs to run up a tree away from a fox? (I have seen this happen out of my own flat window).
> 
> Yeah, adding my voice to the chorus of - please don't trim kitty's whiskers.


Declawing is illegal in Britain (except for medical reasons).


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 20, 2014)

Good! Should be illegal everywhere, except in the circumstances you described.


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Declawing is illegal in Britain (except for medical reasons).



This, any vet performing a declawing for non-clinical reasons WILL be struck off immediately.
Obviously there are some clinical reasons, such as where a cat has suffered paw trauma and requires amputation of toes, where it is acceptable, but only with good clinical reason for doing so.
Declawing for convenience of the owner is not allowed.


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2014)

Interestingly, breeding queens sometimes chew the whiskers off their favourite kitten while they are little, so that they cannot leave her side.

Do not do this to your cat!


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 20, 2014)

Epona said:


> Interestingly, breeding queens sometimes chew the whiskers off their favourite kitten while they are little, so that they cannot leave her side.
> 
> Do not do this to your cat!


So it's not just the human race with the helicopter mum problem then...


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2014)

Cats have whisker pads and whiskers on their front legs too, a bit above the 'thumb' claw, to assist in handling prey.
They might be able to see better in poor light than us, but they don't have the ability to focus their vision to things that are up close, so anything close looks blurry and unfocused to them.  Their whiskers fill in the gap left by their visual capacity, allowing them to accurately "see" with their whiskers things that are too close for them to see with their eyes.


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Irish couple living in the flat below me have just adopted this little black kitten. I asked the wife how their new furbaby was. The wife rolled her eyes like a tired mum who'd been up all night and exclaimed, "Ah she's lovely, but she keeps pissin' on the feckin' bed!"


----------



## thriller (Aug 20, 2014)

no need to panic people. Just throwing the question out there. I wouldn't do such a thing to Chloe.


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2014)

moodygirl86 said:


> The Irish couple living in the flat below me have just adopted this little black kitten. I asked the wife how their new furbaby was. The wife rolled her eyes like a tired mum who'd been up all night and exclaimed, "Ah she's lovely, but she keeps pissin' on the feckin' bed!"



Tell her to make sure there's a litter tray in the bedroom within sight of the bed, and sprinkle some lemon juice on the bedsheets - cats would rather steer clear of citrus scents.
Sonic went through a bed-pissing phase when he was a kitten, and it was the lemon juice that sorted it out


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 20, 2014)

Epona said:


> Tell her to make sure there's a litter tray in the bedroom within sight of the bed, and sprinkle some lemon juice on the bedsheets - cats would rather steer clear of citrus scents.
> Sonic went through a bed-pissing phase when he was a kitten, and it was the lemon juice that sorted it out


Good tip, thanks. I'll remember that as well for when I get my own cat.


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2014)

moodygirl86 said:


> Good tip, thanks. I'll remember that as well for when I get my own cat.



Hopefully you won't need to use it, it seems to be an attachment/territorial thing rather than a not knowing where to piss thing, iyswim.
Cats piss either because they need to empty their bladder (in which case they are very clean and don't tend to soil their home unless they are unwell), or because they are insecure and want to mark territory with the strongest smell in their arsenal.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 20, 2014)

We've been away for 2 weeks and the cats came running up the road to greet us 

We weren't even talking that much - I think they recognise our tread as much as our voices


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2014)

That's sweet


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> We've been away for 2 weeks and the cats came running up the road to greet us
> 
> We weren't even talking that much - I think they recognise our tread as much as our voices



I love this sort of thing - a lot people say that cats don't care whether you're away as long as they get fed, but that's not my experience - if I'm out for just longer than usual I get smothered by a small pile of needy cats who want cuddles and reassurance upon my return.


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> We've been away for 2 weeks and the cats came running up the road to greet us
> 
> We weren't even talking that much - I think they recognise our tread as much as our voices


I'm not a particularly sentimental person, Trashpony, but that made me all gooey inside.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 20, 2014)

Obviously there's been someone looking after them


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2014)

trashpony said:


> We've been away for 2 weeks and the cats came running up the road to greet us
> 
> We weren't even talking that much - I think they recognise our tread as much as our voices





I am fairly sure that the mogs I used to live with could recognise my car from a reasonable distance - reversing in to the driveway, there was often something furry climbing over the gate from the back garden at high speed (this meant that the reverse had to be carried out with some care...)


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I am fairly sure that the mogs I used to live with could recognise my car from a reasonable distance - reversing in to the driveway, there was often something furry climbing over the gate from the back garden at high speed (this meant that the reverse had to be carried out with some care...)



Definitely be careful, someone I know ran over her cat while parking outside her house and it died from the injuries, it can and does happen.  It must be worse to come to terms with than pretty much any other way your pet can pass on.... (and always check your washing machine/dryer before starting it off, that is another common way that people end up dealing with a ton on cat-related grief and guilt)


----------



## toggle (Aug 21, 2014)

thriller said:


> has anyone ever taken a scissors to their cat whiskers and trimmed it a bit?



one of my kids did to one of my cats once. 


Epona said:


> Cats have whisker pads and whiskers on their front legs too, a bit above the 'thumb' claw, to assist in handling prey.
> They might be able to see better in poor light than us, but they don't have the ability to focus their vision to things that are up close, so anything close looks blurry and unfocused to them.  Their whiskers fill in the gap left by their visual capacity, allowing them to accurately "see" with their whiskers things that are too close for them to see with their eyes.



in a few other places as well, I think. when one of my kids did the trim, we had a long chat about why cats have sensory hairs. and then spent a while finding them, actually quite easy when the cat is mostly black other than very small tuxedo style patches and their sensory hairs. 


this is not the almost black tux cat who now lives with my mum. this is the all black cat who has clearly had an exceedingly tiring day of being a cat. and I'm very happy that i've finally got to the point I can get one usable photo in 10 tries of flash photography of a black cat at night.


----------



## Epona (Aug 21, 2014)

toggle said:


> one of my kids did to one of my cats once.


I am certain that kids sometimes decide to do this sort of thing to give their pet a bit of trim, you aren't the first parent (and your cat will not be the first pet) who has experienced this and you certainly won't be the last.  The cat forum that I used to post on was full of this sort of thing about children giving the cats a bit of a trim.
It's a million miles away from an adult taking a conscious decision to do it though.
Also I assume you explained to your child why it's not a good thing to do.  
I'd credit an adult with realising that already though.


----------



## toggle (Aug 21, 2014)

Epona said:


> I am certain that kids sometimes decide to do this sort of thing to give their pet a bit of trim, you aren't the first parent (and your cat will not be the first pet) who has experienced this and you certainly won't be the last.  The cat forum that I used to post on was full of this sort of thing about children giving the cats a bit of a trim.
> It's a million miles away from an adult taking a conscious decision to do it though.
> Also I assume you explained to your child why it's not a good thing to do.
> I'd credit an adult with realising that already though.



a long chat, in very calm voices about how cats whiskers kept them out of places where they might get stuck. that ended in the child crying because they realised they might have put their cat in danger. she only ever cut her own hair after that. but I do have numerous photos spread over a 5 year period of her with a stripe of half cm long hair somewhere on her head. that only stopped when we had to use half a pot of cheap gel to get her looking 'suitable' for a ballet exam and then each day of a series of performances (2 days dress rehursals and 2 days of performacnes) and she devided not fucking about with her hair was better than the amount of time it took to scrub the gel out every night


----------



## trashpony (Aug 21, 2014)

I've got a voucher for £99 vaccinations for life from the vet at my local Pets at Home. Can anyone think of a reason why I shouldn't take them up on this? CRI Epona particularly

Seems a suspiciously good deal


----------



## Epona (Aug 21, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I've got a voucher for £99 vaccinations for life from the vet at my local Pets at Home. Can anyone think of a reason why I shouldn't take them up on this? CRI Epona particularly
> 
> Seems a suspiciously good deal



It seems suspicious more than anything.
Most of the big stores have a vet during store hours that you can use, but I wouldn't go to them any more than I would ask the cashier at Tesco to sort out my own health care needs.
£99 vaccinations for life seems ridiculously cheap unless they don't expect your pet to last very long, I pay £48 a year for each of mine, but maybe that is the price of going to a proper vet.
And that sums up my thoughts on it, I would not take my pets there even if they paid me to do so.  I get great service and care for my pets from my own vet. Go there, and you'll all just be numbers in their income column.

Edit to add: I wonder how long it would be before they started selling you this or that overpriced prescription food that only they can provide, or how many other costs they could come up with.  This is a "loss-leader", much like supermarkets selling milk for 25p or tins of beans for 10p to get people in store regularly.  It's marketing, they have no concern for the health of your pets or for you.
Avoid, and stick with a proper vet.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 21, 2014)

I wasn't planning on taking my cats there for anything else - just for the vaccinations  

But they are real vets


----------



## Epona (Aug 21, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I wasn't planning on taking my cats there for anything else - just for the vaccinations
> 
> But they are real vets



Well it would be completely illegal for someone who wasn't a vet to offer veterinary services, so I would bloody well hope they are real vets.  Probably ones who couldn't get a position elsewhere mind.

BUT - I don't know where you have been taking yours, but my vet doesn't do "just" vaccinations - my boys  get a complete annual checkup including stuff such as heart check and dental examination, and as they are all now 8 years old or over they will be getting blood tests for thyroid and kidney function.

I don't take them to the vet annually just to have vaccinations (in fact some of their jabs are only once every 3 years), they get a thorough health check every year - you won't be getting that - and I bet you won't be taking them to another vet to have that done.  It's not the great deal that it may appear to be.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, that's a very good point (the annual check thing). Thank you - hadn't thought of that


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2014)

The vet at our local Pets at Home are part of a smallish chain. I was suspicious at first but we use another branch in the chain and they're great.

Lovely vets and nurses, long opening hours, lots of free services and occasional vaccination offers.

I wouldn't have a problem registering somewhere for the offer but you'd either have to be registered at two practices or change vets completely. 

It might be worth checking out the practice and seeing if they're any good.


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2014)

To add to this-we were registered with a small independent practise with a supposedly good reputation. I thought they were crap. They charged through the nose for everything, the staff were snotty, the vets gave you very little time and the facilities were crap.

They were good when my cat was run over but other than that I was really unimpressed.

I'm just saying that a chain doesn't always equal crap.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 21, 2014)

Is is Companion Care sparklefish? That's who run the ones at my P@H.

I'm inclined to stick with my current vet - not least because she made enormous efforts to get in touch with me when she found out that cat I'd adopted had that infection which she was worried might harm the foal. They're much nearer too

ETA: although I've heard people say they think they're very expensive but I don't know what 'normal' is - all vets seem very expensive to me!


----------



## Looby (Aug 21, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Is is Companion Care sparklefish? That's who run the ones at my P@H.
> 
> I'm inclined to stick with my current vet - not least because she made enormous efforts to get in touch with me when she found out that cat I'd adopted had that infection which she was worried might harm the foal. They're much nearer too



Yes it is. I obviously can't vouch for all of them but my vets are great.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 21, 2014)

Epona said:


> I love this sort of thing - a lot people say that cats don't care whether you're away as long as they get fed, but that's not my experience - if I'm out for just longer than usual I get smothered by a small pile of needy cats who want cuddles and reassurance upon my return.


I always know when my boyfriend's coming home because Higgins comes running to the front door miaowing. Boyfriend got a new car about 6 weeks ago and it took him about a week to recognise the engine


----------



## Manter (Aug 21, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> I always know when my boyfriend's coming home because Higgins comes running to the front door miaowing. Boyfriend got a new car about 6 weeks ago and it took him about a week to recognise the engine


When he hears us coming home, Idiot cat leaps up from where he is, legs it halfway down the stairs till he can see the door, then lies down and pretends to be asleep, so he can 'wake up' as you come in and go 'oh, it's you, I suppose I better get up then'


----------



## Epona (Aug 21, 2014)

I went out on Sunday and was out for most of the day which is unusual (but Red Bull Air Race !!!) and when I got home I was met by a small blue cat with a very serious expression on his face, this was followed by lots of wailing and deamding of cuddles from aforementioned small serious-faced blue cat.


----------



## story (Aug 21, 2014)

Was away for one night, and exhausted on return so pretty much went straight to bed. Woken this morning by the whiskerings and purring of a cat. I opened my eyes to see the gaze of love directed laser-like into my own eyes. Two-eyed-cat was lying on the bed, his face as close to mine as he could manage, his whiskers stroking my face, and gazing at me, waiting for my eyes to open. And he just went on purring and gazing into my eyes.  This wasn't "wake up and feed me you bastard!" This was "oh my god I love you soooo much!!"

It was really quite disconcerting, but also totally lovely.


----------



## Epona (Aug 21, 2014)

story said:


> Was away for one night, and exhausted on return so pretty much went straight to bed. Woken this morning by the whiskerings and purring of a cat. I opened my eyes to see the gaze of love directed laser-like into my own eyes. Two-eyed-cat was lying on the bed, his face as close to mine as he could manage, his whiskers stroking my face, and gazing at me, waiting for my eyes to open. And he just went on purring and gazing into my eyes.  This wasn't "wake up and feed me you bastard!" This was "oh my god I love you soooo much!!"
> 
> It was really quite disconcerting, but also totally lovely.



I love my cats dearly, but I find that being woken by having one thrust all his whiskers in your face can be a bit discombobulating.  Given that I've been woken by this method every morning for 8 years, you'd think I'd be used to it by now, but I still wake up spluttering and rubbing my face cos of the tickles.  Radar has massive whiskers mind you, and the tickles of them on my face are often followed by him trying to wash my face with his tongue, so it is imperative that I wake quickly if I don't want a cat-style bath


----------



## moodygirl86 (Aug 21, 2014)

story said:


> Was away for one night, and exhausted on return so pretty much went straight to bed. Woken this morning by the whiskerings and purring of a cat. I opened my eyes to see the gaze of love directed laser-like into my own eyes. Two-eyed-cat was lying on the bed, his face as close to mine as he could manage, his whiskers stroking my face, and gazing at me, waiting for my eyes to open. And he just went on purring and gazing into my eyes.  This wasn't "wake up and feed me you bastard!" This was "oh my god I love you soooo much!!"
> 
> It was really quite disconcerting, but also totally lovely.


One of my mum's mates used to have this cat who was _obsessed _with her husband. He used to follow him into the bathroom and watch him while he washed or pissed. If the bloke locked the door, kitty used to howl outside the door, making a heck of a row, until this guy would just open the door and sigh, "Come in if you must!" Cat would then sit stare at him with embarrassing intensity.


----------



## Epona (Aug 22, 2014)

moodygirl86 said:


> One of my mum's mates used to have this cat who was _obsessed _with her husband. He used to follow him into the bathroom and watch him while he washed or pissed. If the bloke locked the door, kitty used to howl outside the door, making a heck of a row, until this guy would just open the door and sigh, "Come in if you must!" Cat would then sit stare at him with embarrassing intensity.



Oh aye, my lot follow me to the loo and sit outside the door wailing until I come back out.  I'm not letting them in.  I always say to them when I come out that I don't go stand and stare at them when they use the litter trays, but I don't think they get it.


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2014)

Cat parenting fail today. Loads of scrabbling at the door, checked the under stairs cupboard, all the doors downstairs, he wasn't trapped anywhere.m then realised it was coming from outside the front door. He must have got out when I opened it to put the bins out and I didn't notice   In my defence, I have an ear infection and feel rubbish, but still 

Fortunately he is home and in one piece....


----------



## Epona (Aug 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> Cat parenting fail today. Loads of scrabbling at the door, checked the under stairs cupboard, all the doors downstairs, he wasn't trapped anywhere.m then realised it was coming from outside the front door. He must have got out when I opened it to put the bins out and I didn't notice   In my defence, I have an ear infection and feel rubbish, but still
> 
> Fortunately he is home and in one piece....



I take it he's an indoor cat like my lot?
Glad he hung around by the door rather than wandering off and is now back in where he should be!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2014)

trashpony said:


> We've been away for 2 weeks and the cats came running up the road to greet us
> 
> We weren't even talking that much - I think they recognise our tread as much as our voices



My cat certainly knows what I look like without needing to hear or smell me. He used to sit on the window upstairs at the back of the house and regardless of what time it was (ruling out it being a regular 5.30pm kind of deal that he memorised) as soon as I got within sight distance he'd meow at me until I got to the gate and then jump down and be waiting at the kitchen door when I got in. It was a lovely feeling


----------



## Epona (Aug 22, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> My cat certainly knows what I look like without needing to hear or smell me. He used to sit on the window upstairs at the back of the house and regardless of what time it was (ruling out it being a regular 5.30pm kind of deal that he memorised) as soon as I got within sight distance he'd meow at me until I got to the gate and then jump down and be waiting at the kitchen door when I got in. It was a lovely feeling



I once was on my way home and Radar was sitting on the windowsill, I waved at him and he jumped up all excited and bonked his head on the glass 

I often ramble a bit about the intelligence displayed by various domestic or pet animals, but I don't think my cats are prime examples, they seem to have very few brain cells between them.


----------



## Epona (Aug 22, 2014)

I do wish that Sonic wouldn't sometimes sleep with his main eyelids open and his 3rd eyelid half across.
I look round at him and it looks like he's died or something, never fails to freak me the fuck out.


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2014)

Epona said:


> I take it he's an indoor cat like my lot?
> Glad he hung around by the door rather than wandering off and is now back in where he should be!


I think he went off for an adventure- I think the frantic scrabbling was because he didn't enjoy it much...


----------



## toggle (Aug 22, 2014)

moodygirl86 said:


> One of my mum's mates used to have this cat who was _obsessed _with her husband. He used to follow him into the bathroom and watch him while he washed or pissed. If the bloke locked the door, kitty used to howl outside the door, making a heck of a row, until this guy would just open the door and sigh, "Come in if you must!" Cat would then sit stare at him with embarrassing intensity.



midnight does that to bakunin. she will do the gaze of adoration to me as well, but only he is watched


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> I think he went off for an adventure- I think the frantic scrabbling was because he didn't enjoy it much...


He went on an adventure by accident.


----------



## T & P (Aug 22, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> My cat certainly knows what I look like without needing to hear or smell me. He used to sit on the window upstairs at the back of the house and regardless of what time it was (ruling out it being a regular 5.30pm kind of deal that he memorised) as soon as I got within sight distance he'd meow at me until I got to the gate and then jump down and be waiting at the kitchen door when I got in. It was a lovely feeling


One of ours has learnt to recognise the sound of every vehicle I've used or owned during his lifetime. First the scooter, then a Honda Civic, and now the work van. So most evenings he comes running out of the back garden and onto the street to greet me demand food, even before I've finished parking. It's rather sweet & clever of him.


----------



## CRI (Aug 22, 2014)

story said:


> Was away for one night, and exhausted on return so pretty much went straight to bed. Woken this morning by the whiskerings and purring of a cat. I opened my eyes to see the gaze of love directed laser-like into my own eyes. Two-eyed-cat was lying on the bed, his face as close to mine as he could manage, his whiskers stroking my face, and gazing at me, waiting for my eyes to open. And he just went on purring and gazing into my eyes.  This wasn't "wake up and feed me you bastard!" This was "oh my god I love you soooo much!!"
> 
> It was really quite disconcerting, but also totally lovely.


A bit like this you mean.  Early morning Breeze!  





To be fair, she doesn't actually wake you up, which is nice.  She sits at the foot of the bed or opposite on her bed, waits for you to wake up, THEN dives on you.  No chance of going back to sleep though, with a rather large and heavy creature balanced uncomfortably on your elbow!


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2014)

after his adventure yesterday, he feels the need to supervise me when I go to the loo






 and headbutt my fingers when I am trying to type on my phone


----------



## CRI (Aug 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> after his adventure yesterday, he feels the need to supervise me when I go to the loo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, bless! 

Breeze DOES NOT LIKE me doing anything on the phone in bed.  Nope, time to get up and do stuff!  She quite literally grabs it out of my hand.


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2014)

CRI said:


> Ah, bless!
> 
> Breeze DOES NOT LIKE me doing anything on the phone in bed.  Nope, time to get up and do stuff!  She quite literally grabs it out of my hand.


Idiot cat doesn't mind as long as he gets a hand free to stroke him. If the northerner is playing a game on his iPad and so not providing any attention, idiot cat will headbutt the iPad out of his hands, or, craftily, chew his headphones as he has discovered he gets attention as the Northerner tries to rescue them


----------



## CRI (Aug 22, 2014)

Few more of Breeze in somewhat less annoying mode this morning.










Staring down an interloper, 2 gardens away.


----------



## CRI (Aug 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat doesn't mind as long as he gets a hand free to stroke him. If the northerner is playing a game on his iPad and so not providing any attention, idiot cat will headbutt the iPad out of his hands, or, craftily, chew his headphones as he has discovered he gets attention as the Northerner tries to rescue them


Clever kitty, not an idiot at all!


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 23, 2014)

Epona said:


> I love my cats dearly, but I find that being woken by having one thrust all his whiskers in your face can be a bit discombobulating.



Wait until one wakes you with a morning gift...

Of a live, severely-mangled and very noisy blackbird.

On your pillow at six in the morning, inches from your nose.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 23, 2014)

We take ours to Companion Care at Pets at Home and also have nothing but good things to say about them. A lovely lady vet there was the one to spot Rollo has a heart condition and, luckily for us, this was her specialism so he got fantastic treatment and the nickname 'love sponge' due to his extreme soppiness with all the staff :-D Wish we'd had insurance sorted before we got the bill though :-\ Furry fucker's still worth every penny


----------



## smmudge (Aug 23, 2014)

This really weird looking cat was chasing ours around the garden just now. At first I thought it might even be a fox because it was kind of fox coloured. Then I wondered if it might be a dog because i just saw it's hind legs and it had a really short and thick tail, not like proper manx short but shorter than normal. Anyway it had cat ears and a cat head and it was charging about like a cat.


----------



## story (Aug 26, 2014)

Yet another sign of Tribulation, smmudge !

One-eyed-cat hates this rainy weather. He yearns to be outdoors, but he don't like wet fur.... What to do, what to do! So he sits staring out the window, he pokes his nose out the cat flap, he ventures forth, gets only so far before the rain bothers him, and turns about to come back in again to sit in the window and poke his nose out the flap while licking the nasty rain off. I think I'll build a kitty-verandah or porch for him, so he can be outdoors and dry


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 26, 2014)

story said:


> Yet another sign of Tribulation, smmudge !
> 
> One-eyed-cat hates this rainy weather. He yearns to be outdoors, but he don't like wet fur.... What to do, what to do! So he sits staring out the window, he pokes his nose out the cat flap, he ventures forth, gets only so far before the rain bothers him, and turns about to come back in again to sit in the window and poke his nose out the flap while licking the nasty rain off. I think I'll build a kitty-verandah or porch for him, so he can be outdoors and dry



My cat loves this, spends hours asleep in it even when it's pissing down, worth every penny: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mr-Snugs-ca...F8&qid=1409052610&sr=8-3&keywords=cat+kennels


----------



## story (Aug 26, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> My cat loves this, spends hours asleep in it even when it's pissing down, worth every penny: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mr-Snugs-cat-shelter/dp/B001KFGEZY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1409052610&sr=8-3&keywords=cat kennels



That looks marvellous, but I wonder if it would suit One-eyed-cat... He does like to peer about and keep his eye (ho ho...) on what's going on. The door looks a bit narrow for that. But I'll keep it in mind for sure. I wonder if there's another model with a larger opening.


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 26, 2014)

story said:


> That looks marvellous, but I wonder if it would suit One-eyed-cat... He does like to peer about and keep his eye (ho ho...) on what's going on. The door looks a bit narrow for that. But I'll keep it in mind for sure. I wonder if there's another model with a larger opening.



Shouldn't be a problem, mine often sleeps with her head propped on the opening just to make sure there are no feline intruders into her vast (not) territory! The way they are made makes it almost impossible for rain to get in and there's a drainage hole which makes them easy to wash out with a hose or watering can.

Only problem I've found is that if the cat is in there and it's raining they will not come out so you have to take them and the kennel indoors to get them out of it getting soaked in the process.  I've cut out a bit of camping/exercise mat for the inside and put an old rug on top, well cosy.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 26, 2014)

Any urbz have experience of post-vaccination hair loss? (on their cats, not themselves, as this is the moggy thread.)
Loancat got taken to the vets for annual checkup and injections, where the vet ooohed and aahhed at his gorgeousness and pronounced him "obviously Oriental" (so not just a homeless stray that turned up on my ma's doorstep them) and "perfect, just a perfect cat" .

Then they gave him annual jabs. Then the day after, this 'perfect' cat looked a lot less perfect with a 4cm-diameter massive bald patch between his shoulders exactly where he'd been jabbed. Has been eating, capering, toileting and behaving normally (normal as it gets for cats, anyway.) The bald patch was at first really raw-looking and welty but now it's just standard corpse-coloured bald cat skin. Does not seem infected.

Is this common? I'm taking a low maintenance approach and hoping it'll just grow back soon. But what is the cause? Was vet using the wrong serums? Or a dirty needle? Or did cat itself do the damage by scratching at an itchy injection site / or the normal injections weaken the hair?

It's making me realise just how shallow a person I am, because now, when he jumps on my lap for tha pettin, I get a bit of mental swinging between "aww, let me stroke you, beautiful silky-furred cat" and "eurgh I don't want to touch you, you hairless leprous creature".

(he's getting extra eaty treats though)


----------



## story (Aug 26, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> Only problem I've found is that if the cat is in there and it's raining they will not come out so you have to take them and the kennel indoors to get them out of it getting soaked in the process.



Oh my dear! You've been very well trained, haven't you!


----------



## antimata (Aug 26, 2014)

cat on the lap with heater steaming is a happy cat


----------



## story (Aug 26, 2014)

It's definitely Autumn: both cats are snoozing in the unmade-bed-folds of the duvet. Other than sneering at each other as they pass by, they ignore each other all summer; when it's chillier they invoke the Entente Cordiale that they have negotiated regarding warm spots.


----------



## CRI (Aug 27, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Any urbz have experience of post-vaccination hair loss? (on their cats, not themselves, as this is the moggy thread.)
> Loancat got taken to the vets for annual checkup and injections, where the vet ooohed and aahhed at his gorgeousness and pronounced him "obviously Oriental" (so not just a homeless stray that turned up on my ma's doorstep them) and "perfect, just a perfect cat" .
> 
> Then they gave him annual jabs. Then the day after, this 'perfect' cat looked a lot less perfect with a 4cm-diameter massive bald patch between his shoulders exactly where he'd been jabbed. Has been eating, capering, toileting and behaving normally (normal as it gets for cats, anyway.) The bald patch was at first really raw-looking and welty but now it's just standard corpse-coloured bald cat skin. Does not seem infected.
> ...


That sounds a bit odd.  In-laws' cat had a tooth removal about 6 weeks ago and had to be put out for that, so had a cannula in the "elbow."  The fur was shaved for that and hasn't grown back because he keeps licking it.  That's not the same as Loancat's situ though (unless he's a contortionist and can lick between his own shoulders.)  It could be that it's irritated around the injection site and he's rubbing it against something though.  But, if all the fur is off, like down to the skin and it wasn't shaved for the injection, it just could be some kind of reaction/sensitivity to the injection.  If it gets worse, take him back to the vets, but in any case, it's worth telling the vet what happened, especially if there is an allergy or something there.  Hope all is ok.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 27, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Any urbz have experience of post-vaccination hair loss? (on their cats, not themselves, as this is the moggy thread.)
> Loancat got taken to the vets for annual checkup and injections, where the vet ooohed and aahhed at his gorgeousness and pronounced him "obviously Oriental" (so not just a homeless stray that turned up on my ma's doorstep them) and "perfect, just a perfect cat" .
> 
> Then they gave him annual jabs. Then the day after, this 'perfect' cat looked a lot less perfect with a 4cm-diameter massive bald patch between his shoulders exactly where he'd been jabbed. Has been eating, capering, toileting and behaving normally (normal as it gets for cats, anyway.) The bald patch was at first really raw-looking and welty but now it's just standard corpse-coloured bald cat skin. Does not seem infected.
> ...



I had to inject my old cat wilbur on a daily  basis and occasionally he'd get bald patches where I injected him. No idea what caused it, I used a new needle every time and the drugs were always the same


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks CRI and Cribynkle. Loancat's doing fine, not ailing, and I think I can see the hair just starting to grow back already. But it's weird - he's been to same vet and had same injections before, without this happening. I think either the vet inadvertently used wrong serum, or the formulation of the same jabs has changed and now includes an ingredient he's allergic to. Will tell the vet anyway.


----------



## Geri (Aug 27, 2014)

I was wondering why Jimmy was sitting outside the patio doors each morning this week waiting to come in when I got up - I thought he was being lazy, so I just opened them and let him in. This morning butchers remembered that he had locked the cat flap at the weekend, so poor Jimmy had in fact been locked out every night, as he could go out but not get back in again. He is not the brightest of cats so this has really confused him and we've had to teach him how to use it again.


----------



## story (Aug 27, 2014)

Poor Jimmy!

Although...

At my old house there was a variable cat flap. I'd lock it for entrance to stop The Marauder sneaking in in the night to terrorise the resident cats. There was of course the issue of resident moggies also being locked out, except that they worked out how to lift the door with a single claw and then mooch it open with their head. But if they saw that someone was in the kitchen they'd paw plaintively at the flap asking for a human to open it for them. From this I concluded that lifting the flap by prising a claw into the edge and manoeuvring it open is far more trouble than alerting a human to do it for you. So perhaps he's actually been in and out all night long, and also patiently training you to respond to his expectations....


----------



## Geri (Aug 27, 2014)

story said:


> Poor Jimmy!
> 
> Although...
> 
> At my old house there was a variable cat flap. I'd lock it for entrance to stop The Marauder sneaking in in the night to terrorise the resident cats. There was of course the issue of resident moggies also being locked out, except that they worked out how to lift the door with a single claw and then mooch it open with their head. But if they saw that someone was in the kitchen they'd paw plaintively at the flap asking for a human to open it for them. From this I concluded that lifting the flap by prising a claw into the edge and manoeuvring it open is far more trouble than alerting a human to do it for you. So perhaps he's actually been in and out all night long, and also patiently training you to respond to his expectations....


 
Well, butchers has been giving him extra treats all day as he feels guilty, so maybe you're right and he is playing us like a fiddle!


----------



## CRI (Aug 28, 2014)

Few days away in the Trossachs with the beasts.  Breeze didn't seem to want to go out much - probably due to the noisy building works at the back of the hotel, but seemed to have fun hanging around the flat, and in the hotel bar   (Pig photos on the Pet Thread!)


----------



## Epona (Aug 28, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Any urbz have experience of post-vaccination hair loss? (on their cats, not themselves, as this is the moggy thread.)
> Loancat got taken to the vets for annual checkup and injections, where the vet ooohed and aahhed at his gorgeousness and pronounced him "obviously Oriental" (so not just a homeless stray that turned up on my ma's doorstep them) and "perfect, just a perfect cat" .
> 
> Then they gave him annual jabs. Then the day after, this 'perfect' cat looked a lot less perfect with a 4cm-diameter massive bald patch between his shoulders exactly where he'd been jabbed. Has been eating, capering, toileting and behaving normally (normal as it gets for cats, anyway.) The bald patch was at first really raw-looking and welty but now it's just standard corpse-coloured bald cat skin. Does not seem infected.
> ...



I'd phone the vet and ask.  It's not something I've ever come across so can't say anything reassuring.  But because it is a very unusual reaction, I would recommend seeking professional care and advice, in case it is some bizarre allergy or an injection-site infection or abscess.  Abscess starting up sounds most likely to me given your description, but I am not a vet, and your cat should see his just in case.

(There is a rare and difficult to treat cancerous condition that some Orientals and Siamese are more than usually susceptible to from certain vaccines (which is why my indoor only Orientals don't have the vaccine for FeLV as they are at no risk from the disease because it's spread by direct contact/saliva and other body fluids; cats that go outdoors are at risk from fighting, mutual grooming, sharing food and water bowls etc. and should have that vaccine because the disease is horrible and there is no effective treatment) called "injection-site sarcoma" but just because your cat looks like an Oriental doesn't mean he is, and it's extremely rare anyway so the chances of it being that are utterly miniscule and it's probably just a localised allergic reaction or something - but I do just want to suggest you get it checked out just in case because it's not normal).


----------



## Epona (Aug 28, 2014)

My cat with very little coordination and spatial awareness (due to birth anoxia) just climbed onto my lap and fell off.
You would think I would be used to this by now, but no matter how quickly I try to stop him falling off, I am always left with a couple of unintentional scratches.
Love him dearly, he is the best pet cat anyone could ever have, just an extraordinarily clumsy one!  He is really really sweet though.


----------



## CRI (Aug 28, 2014)

Breeze did a rather odd thing while we were away.  Stayed in a self-catering flat type place and only used the one bedroom, although Breeze liked sitting in the window of the other bedroom, so she did spend some time in there.  Had a whizz around to tidy a bit before leaving and I happened to notice in this spare room about half a dozen cat treats under the edge of the pillow on one bed.  First thought was OH left them there, but I noticed they were pretty slobbery.    Anyone else have a food-hording kitty?

Bed was otherwise untouched, so I picked the treats up and sort of wiped it down.  Felt guilty on check out though and mumbled something about the cat jumping on one of the beds, maybe best to change it.  Just imagining the next guests wondering why the underside of the pillow was a bit damp and why it smelled of duck!


----------



## Epona (Aug 30, 2014)

CRI said:


> Breeze did a rather odd thing while we were away.  Stayed in a self-catering flat type place and only used the one bedroom, although Breeze liked sitting in the window of the other bedroom, so she did spend some time in there.  Had a whizz around to tidy a bit before leaving and I happened to notice in this spare room about half a dozen cat treats under the edge of the pillow on one bed.  First thought was OH left them there, but I noticed they were pretty slobbery.    Anyone else have a food-hording kitty?
> 
> Bed was otherwise untouched, so I picked the treats up and sort of wiped it down.  Felt guilty on check out though and mumbled something about the cat jumping on one of the beds, maybe best to change it.  Just imagining the next guests wondering why the underside of the pillow was a bit damp and why it smelled of duck!



Yes, I feed my lot mostly wet but they get a small snack of dry sometimes - I have on occasion found a little stash of dry food hidden under the pillows or duvet.  I think with indoor cats putting it in their human's bed (or any other bed as a secondary option) is sort of equivalent to burying it somewhere safe.

Edit: also I am sure the place you were staying change the sheets between guests anyway - or at least I would bloody well hope they did!


----------



## toggle (Aug 30, 2014)

it appears madamme is not content with the service she is getting at home and from the neighbors and has started regularly attending the local social club. This is not a euphemism. I was asked by a colleague this morning if my kitty was a small black cat with a big personality, and informed that she has taken to attending the club when the women's darts team plays there and spends the evening cruising from lap to lap receiving copious attention.

A quick chat with the manager on the way home has informed me that she is no fuss at all and more than welcome anytime. And that they know cats shouldn't have milk and don't believe in giving animals anything without permission (permission for small amounts of cooked meat has henceforth been granted). So now I certainly know why she's coming home some days feeling exceedingly silky, but still don't know where she is getting the milk that has on recent occasion made her squit all over the doormat and puke all over the bed. Further investigation will be needed. 



trabuquera said:


> Any urbz have experience of post-vaccination hair loss? (on their cats, not themselves, as this is the moggy thread.)
> Loancat got taken to the vets for annual checkup and injections, where the vet ooohed and aahhed at his gorgeousness and pronounced him "obviously Oriental" (so not just a homeless stray that turned up on my ma's doorstep them) and "perfect, just a perfect cat" .



one thing that we were told alongside the probability that ours was likely at least part oriental is about anesthetic allergies that some varieties have.


----------



## antimata (Aug 31, 2014)

i dont know where it slept last night but twas hungry this morning.

fed up now and enjoying the sunny bits of the yard.....


----------



## toggle (Aug 31, 2014)

she got back home a suspicious 5 mins after last orders this evening.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 31, 2014)

story said:


> It's definitely Autumn: both cats are snoozing in the unmade-bed-folds of the duvet. Other than sneering at each other as they pass by, they ignore each other all summer; when it's chillier they invoke the Entente Cordiale that they have negotiated regarding warm spots.


My cats are exactly the same.  You know winter's coming when the cats come and sleep with you on the bead at night.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 31, 2014)

My cat Hendrix follows me around the house shouting when he wants me to sit down so he can jump on my lap.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 31, 2014)

Every time I see this thread I think the title should be changed to *"Your daily cat and kitten mews"*


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 31, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Every time I see this thread I think the title should be changed to *"Your daily cat and kitten mews"*



'Mews Of The World.'


----------



## Manter (Aug 31, 2014)

Ms T said:


> My cats are exactly the same.  You know winter's coming when the cats come and sleep with you on the bead at night.


Yup, idiot cat has migrated back to our room. He moves between his cardboard box and our bed during the night- occasionally staring on my chest and purring into my face, just so I know he loves me


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2014)

toggle said:


> it appears madamme is not content with the service she is getting at home and from the neighbors and has started regularly attending the local social club. This is not a euphemism. I was asked by a colleague this morning if my kitty was a small black cat with a big personality, and informed that she has taken to attending the club when the women's darts team plays there and spends the evening cruising from lap to lap receiving copious attention.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> My cat with very little coordination and spatial awareness (due to birth anoxia) just climbed onto my lap and fell off.
> You would think I would be used to this by now, but no matter how quickly I try to stop him falling off, I am always left with a couple of unintentional scratches.
> Love him dearly, he is the best pet cat anyone could ever have, just an extraordinarily clumsy one!  He is really really sweet though.



We have a clumsy cat.  He was very poorly when he was a kitten and I think that's what caused it. He'll be walking along and his back legs will just collapse to one side. It took me ages to get used to a cat that you had to place down on the floor after a cuddle. I'm used to just letting them jump down onto the floor but if you do that to higgins he just falls in a heap


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2014)

I can tell a slight change in the weather, by the fact that my lot stop stretching out individually to sleep, and instead start curling up all crowded together in a pile.

It doesn't even seem to be based on temperature, because it's been a bit warmer this weekend than over the previous week - but it's just like at some point in late summer they glance nervously at each other and mutter "winter is coming" and start huddling together to nap rather than stretching out by themselves.


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> We have a clumsy cat.  He was very poorly when he was a kitten and I think that's what caused it. He'll be walking along and his back legs will just collapse to one side. It took me ages to get used to a cat that you had to place down on the floor after a cuddle. I'm used to just letting them jump down onto the floor but if you do that to higgins he just falls in a heap



Awwww, I completely understand that, Jakey is just like that.  He's daft as a brush and has no co-ordination whatsoever, I do have to be a bit careful when I lower him to the floor in case he falls over the silly sausage.   He is so so sweet though, most loving and purry affectionate cat I have ever met.

He sometimes tries to jump onto the desk and I can see him measuring up the jump (a jump that my other 2 cats make perfectly without having to think about it), invariably it goes a bit tits up and he lands awkwardly.  It's an odd thing, watching a cat trying to work out where to land and failing miserably.  He is very loved regardless of his lack of normal cat abilities.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 1, 2014)

The batteries have run out _again_ on the cat flap. So I've replaced them (and cleaned the fluff off) and stupid Bubbles scraped and scraped against the door with his paw to get in and the same again to get out, _even though the door is opening AND that the battery doesn't control the 'out' function  _He really is enormously dim. 

Ms T - do your batteries run out every 4-6 weeks too? Given you have several cats of the rather fluffy variety


----------



## nogojones (Sep 1, 2014)

So I got a lazer pointer for Babs as its surely the PS4 of kitteh entertainment. She looked at it, turned away and left the room


----------



## CRI (Sep 1, 2014)

nogojones said:


> So I got a lazer pointer for Babs as its surely the PS4 of kitteh entertainment. She looked at it, turned away and left the room


Breeze will go bananas when you get out the laser pointer - some times, but there's always a point where you can see on her face the look of, "Oh this is ridiculous - go catch the damn red light yourself," and walks off.  Other times, you flash the light and get the look and swift exit straight away.  

Breeze isn't particularly graceful, but I think most of that is down to her size and possibly the hair between her toes, which makes her slide on vinyl flooring, smooth dresser and desk tops, that sort of thing.  She does that mental calculation thing before jumping most of the time, and still often gets it wrong, with a thump!

(Pssssst - we're getting another Breeze in dog form.  So excited!)


----------



## Ms T (Sep 1, 2014)

trashpony said:


> The batteries have run out _again_ on the cat flap. So I've replaced them (and cleaned the fluff off) and stupid Bubbles scraped and scraped against the door with his paw to get in and the same again to get out, _even though the door is opening AND that the battery doesn't control the 'out' function  _He really is enormously dim.
> 
> Ms T - do your batteries run out every 4-6 weeks too? Given you have several cats of the rather fluffy variety


We had the previous ones for over a year. But the cheaper ones we bought to replace them didn't work at all (they are not dud because they power my electric toothbrush fine). I think we've had the Duracell ones for a couple of months now. It's worth ringing the customer service line for Sureflap as they are super-helpful.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2014)

nogojones said:


> So I got a lazer pointer for Babs as its surely the PS4 of kitteh entertainment. She looked at it, turned away and left the room



I'm sure I've seen a flow chart for cats somewhere on the internet -

Is it a cat toy?

yes - >  ignore it

no - > play with it


----------



## Ms T (Sep 1, 2014)

We were walking down the road to our house earlier and a black cat that was sitting on someone's doorstep chirupped loudly and legged it after us. He then sat on the wall miaowing frantically for attention and rolling on his back for strokes, bless him. The friendliest cat ever.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 1, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm sure I've seen a flow chart for cats somewhere on the internet -
> 
> Is it a cat toy?
> 
> ...



My cats thought the laser pointer was the dullest thing ever but my sister's cats love it. Their favourite toy is the pop up cat tunnel which cost £3 from Asda. Hours and hours of fun (you probably need more than one cat for optimum amusement)


----------



## Mogden (Sep 1, 2014)

trashpony said:


> The batteries have run out _again_ on the cat flap. So I've replaced them (and cleaned the fluff off) and stupid Bubbles scraped and scraped against the door with his paw to get in and the same again to get out, _even though the door is opening AND that the battery doesn't control the 'out' function  _He really is enormously dim.
> 
> Ms T - do your batteries run out every 4-6 weeks too? Given you have several cats of the rather fluffy variety


I've a magic catflap and had it for over a year.  Changed my batteries about 4 times and had 7, now 6 moggies in and out of it in that time.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 1, 2014)

Rump steak tonight, which totally failed to escape detection by the mighty Taxcat.

She had half of mine before I actually got the chance to start on it. And ordered me to cut up her piece into small Taxcat-sized chunks.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 1, 2014)

Mogden said:


> I've a magic catflap and had it for over a year.  Changed my batteries about 4 times and had 7, now 6 moggies in and out of it in that time.




I assume yours also scrap over the door and faff about a lot too? I've changed mine about 10 times and I've had it less than a year

I wonder if it's because I bought a brown one  I thought it would show the dirt less  <chanelling my mother  >


----------



## Mogden (Sep 2, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I assume yours also scrap over the door and faff about a lot too? I've changed mine about 10 times and I've had it less than a year
> 
> I wonder if it's because I bought a brown one  I thought it would show the dirt less  <chanelling my mother  >


Might be as I have a white one and 2 of the 6 are proper fur monsters.  Flinty insists on scenting the entire of the outside by cheek rubbing before she will come in. Grey does the faffing bit but more cos she is outright scared of humans, inherited from her mum. Meg used to struggle with it as she was too tubby to use it comfortably so I built sort of steps either side of it.

Incidentally they have a paw mat on the inside which usually moves 20 minutes after I reposition it and they just continue to make an unholy mess. Swept out a jumbo dead moth earlier.


----------



## Manter (Sep 2, 2014)

Ms T said:


> We were walking down the road to our house earlier and a black cat that was sitting on someone's doorstep chirupped loudly and legged it after us. He then sat on the wall miaowing frantically for attention and rolling on his back for strokes, bless him. The friendliest cat ever.


Friendlier than idiot cat? He'll be gutted....


----------



## thriller (Sep 2, 2014)

Well I got the new kitten for Chloe to play with on saturday. And what a mess I made. I just brought her into the living room thinking Chloe will be happy. 

She immediately started hissing and pawing at Bella. Jumping and clawing/biting the new flat mate before the poor girl could even unpack her bags. 




Here she is sneaking up behind Bella ready to attack:





I had to spend most of the time telling Chloe off and dragging her off Bella. Then placed them in seperate rooms. But by today, they are getting a long much better, even sleeping together. Still some fighting going on every now and then, but no way as bad as the first day.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 2, 2014)

Glad that peace is on its way. And yes they do make a lovely little couple. But srsly - "I thought Chloe would be happy to see her" ???? wtf?
Integrating a New Cat with an Old(er) Cat is the #1 behavioural challenge for most cat carers - can't believe you had never ever even heard of this.
Anyway that's enough spluttering. they're gorgeous. how can you stand to tear yourself away to leave the house at all, for any reason, except to buy kittenfood?


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 2, 2014)

thriller said:


> Well I got the new kitten for Chloe to play with on saturday. And what a mess I made. I just brought her into the living room thinking Chloe will be happy.



Er yeah, massive cat owner fail. Do your bloody homework. Had I known you were doing that I would have lectured you, at length, about keeping them separate to start, letting them get used to each others smell, etc etc. You fucked it up. 

So, in case you aren't already doing it, give them separate food bowls, don't let them pilfer off each other, make sure they can keep apart from each other if they want to. You're probably lucky in a way though that they are young, so perhaps Chloe will be more tolerant than an older cat.

Try not to be a twat again though. You have Responsibilities now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 2, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> So, in case you aren't already doing it, give them separate food bowls, don't let them pilfer off each other, make sure they can keep apart from each other if they want to.


also worth investing in a second litter tray and placing it apart from the existing one.  if a territorial dispute happens and the only litter tray is on cat a's patch, cat b is going to 'go' somewhere...

if you are fairly new to being owned by a cat, there is quite a bit of kitty care advice on cats protection website.


----------



## thriller (Sep 2, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Glad that peace is on its way. And yes they do make a lovely little couple. But srsly - "I thought Chloe would be happy to see her" ???? wtf?
> Integrating a New Cat with an Old(er) Cat is the #1 behavioural challenge for most cat carers - can't believe you had never ever even heard of this.
> Anyway that's enough spluttering. they're gorgeous. how can you stand to tear yourself away to leave the house at all, for any reason, except to buy kittenfood?



yes, it was a massive cat fail on my part. But it seems all fine now. It is hard leaving them. I've come home a few times to find the flat all quiet only to find them sleeping together on the bed or in the duvet compartment of the sofa bed. 









And I find myself constantly taking pictures!!


----------



## thriller (Sep 2, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> also worth investing in a second litter tray and placing it apart from the existing one.  if a territorial dispute happens and the only litter tray is on cat a's patch, cat b is going to 'go' somewhere...
> 
> if you are fairly new to being owned by a cat, there is quite a bit of kitty care advice on cats protection website.



I've got two trays. One in the living room for bella and one in the bathroom for Chloe. Strangely, they are sharing both! The living room one is used by them both the most.


----------



## oryx (Sep 2, 2014)

thriller's two cats have got friendlier with each other in four days than our two have in seven years!


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2014)

oryx said:


> thriller's two cats have got friendlier with each other in four days than our two have in seven years!



Aye, lucky break for thriller and both cats there!

I'd have gone "NOOOOOO" if someone suggested bringing in a new kitten and popping it in the living room with existing cat to say hello, by some stroke of luck thriller appears to have got away with it alright though  

EDIT: Mind you, my Sonic and Jakey became firm friends within a few minutes of sniffing each other even though they were both adults when they met, possibly the fact they came from the same breeder meant that Jakey had a familiar smell as far as Sonic was concerned, but they're pretty much inseparable.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 3, 2014)

Innit - if it weren't for the pics, I'd swear he was trolling the thread 


Not a huge amount of news from my kitteh corner, other than I keep being well entertained on the way home. There's a slightly smaller double of rocky at the top of the street, which all my lot have started hanging out with - lots of pouncing at each other in various gardens  I keep having late night panics and double checking I let the right cats in though


----------



## Epona (Sep 7, 2014)

Unfortunately I had to wait for money to clear before I could  do my usual zooplus order for Bozita, and have had to feed the cats Whiskas for a couple of days whilst waiting for my delivery (and there is very little choice locally).

The poor buggers are eating twice the mass of food that they would normally eat (and shitting twice as much!) and no I am not exaggerating, and are still begging me for food.  It just doesn't satisfy their needs, how anyone can feed this shit regularly and think they are properly feeding their pets is beyond me.  Normally I feed half this amount of food a day (92% meat content) and they aren't hungry again for ages - this shit is really just the worst junk food.    It is really as if the manufacturer worked out exactly how to make cats need more food in order to sell more units.

Fingers crossed that my delivery arrives on Monday.

8 out of 10 cats prefer it?  No, more like 8 out of 10 cats haven't had their nutritional needs met and still feel hungry afterwards.


----------



## Epona (Sep 7, 2014)

Just to make it clear, I normally feed my lot twice a day, about 10 hours between feeds.

Normal schedule is I feed them for their first feed at the same time every day, high meat content food.  I actually put the time of their second meal back a bit (I used to offer it 8 hours after their last meal), because they would look at me with bored indifference when I brought it to them, rather than being hungry and keen for it. (None of them are particularly fussy about food, but they don't want it when they aren't hungry). But they do get a similar meal in the evening, it's just that now I tend to leave dishing it out until they ask me for it (people who have cats will know what I mean by that), because if I serve it out too early they are not hungry yet and not interested in the food, which leads to waste.

At least that is my usual experience, feeding a high meat content food.

Whiskas for 2 days = perpetually hungry cats, begging for more food a couple of hours after the last meal.  And as I already mentioned, they need to eat twice as much as their usual food, and they are hungry again earlier than they would be on a good quality diet.


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2014)

well both my kittens now have diarrhea. Chloe has had it a few days. Now Bella has joined her this morning. Not sure what is going on. Very loose stools. They have both been eating wet food with gravy since 30th August (Bella has always been on wet food). Everything seemed fine until now. I wonder if it is food related? Might go back to the gourmet canned tuna or white fish that Chloe was on before Bella moved in. Chloe is defo more lethargic since she has had loose stool and sleeps more. Could also be tapeworm related. Going to get de-wormer from Tesco today and try that.

Will need to make an appointment with the local vet. Since they close at 5, might have to wait till saturday or pull a sickie at work.


----------



## oryx (Sep 8, 2014)

feed them chicken and white fish


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 8, 2014)

are you giving them ordinary milk?

contrary to the stereotype, many cats (and for that matter quite a few humans) can't digest the lactose in milk.

alternatives are available.  some of the pet food outfits do 'cat milk' which is for not from cats...

get well soon, kitties


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 8, 2014)

Feed them plain boiled chicken, scrambled eggs, get to a vet ASAP. There are out of hours vets. Where did you get the new cat (can't remember which one is which sorry) from? Might he worth speaking to the breeder to see if they have kitty sickness. A change in food can cause a change in stools but lethargy etc sounds a bit worrying. I would not be waiting till Saturday tbh


----------



## Manter (Sep 8, 2014)

Agree with purenarcotic in such young cats there is no way I'd wait 5 days. Vet ASAP


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2014)

Yep. Found a slot at 5:30 tomorrow at South Lambeth Vets near Stockwell underground. Will take them both there tomorrow for examination.


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> are you giving them ordinary milk?
> 
> contrary to the stereotype, many cats (and for that matter quite a few humans) can't digest the lactose in milk.
> 
> ...



No. I've only given them cats milk-whiskas but not recently.


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Feed them plain boiled chicken, scrambled eggs, get to a vet ASAP. There are out of hours vets. Where did you get the new cat (can't remember which one is which sorry) from? Might he worth speaking to the breeder to see if they have kitty sickness. A change in food can cause a change in stools but lethargy etc sounds a bit worrying. I would not be waiting till Saturday tbh



I can't cook. why do you get boiled chicken from? you mean ordinary chicken leg or breast from supermarket, boil it in hot water and serve? What would that do? Also what does the scramble eggs do? Chloe is not active as she was before.


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2014)

ok. I'm off the sainsbury to get eggs. do I put pinch of salt in the eggs or just make them as is? is it ok to use olive oil to heat the pan?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chicken wise, i've always just literally boiled chicken breast meat until it's definitely cooked through - don't forget to let it cool down before serving.
I'd be wary about adding salt to eggs - you need to make sure your cats stay hydrated, not make them thirsty.  Not sure about olive oil - Google suggests that it can cause the runs. 


The eggs/chicken are suggested as they are relatively easy on yr kitteh's stomach.
Epona may have further advice? Hope your cats get well soon.


----------



## Geri (Sep 8, 2014)

You can buy ready cooked chicken in most supermarkets. You could also try them with some fish.


----------



## Looby (Sep 8, 2014)

Don't put extra salt on it ffs! 

Cats don't need bloody seasoning and a small amount for you is an enormous amount for a small cat.

We used to stick to boiled chicken, plain rice and tuna in spring water when our cats were poorly.


----------



## oryx (Sep 8, 2014)

I had the same problem with two kittens several years ago - vet advised white fish & poultry. I got turkey mince & cheap packets of coley fillets from the supermarket. If you try this till you can get to the vet it might ease it.

I remember mine got prescribed some pink medicine I had to administer with a syringe into their little mouths and that wasn't easy!


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2014)

I made the scrambled egg (added salt before was advised against) and they aren't keen on it. But that is all they will be getting anyway until I take them to the vet tomorrow.

Concerning the chicken, I got this:





I take it, I can put this in boiling water. But how long do you leave it in boil for?


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2014)

Geri said:


> You can buy ready cooked chicken in most supermarkets. You could also try them with some fish.



is this it? Shall I just cut it up and serve it to them without having to boil it?


----------



## Geri (Sep 8, 2014)

That's ready cooked, will probably be OK. I had in mind more of a proper roasted chicken. Have you got any fishfingers or battered fish? You can give them that (take off the batter/breadcrumbs first).


----------



## coley (Sep 8, 2014)

thriller said:


> is this it? Shall I just cut it up and serve it to them without having to boil it?


Wouldn't, processed meats usually have a high salt content, fresh chicken or frozen then boil it till it's soggy.


----------



## Looby (Sep 8, 2014)

Jesus, why would you even think to add salt to a pet's food? 
Like Geri, I was thinking more like a cooked chicken breast when ready cooked meat was suggested. 

Thriller, maybe you should do some research on cat nutrition.


----------



## Looby (Sep 8, 2014)

Also, if you do give your cats roast chicken, you need to make sure all bones are removed. 

Lots of people feed their pet's raw food and uncooked bones are ok but cooked bones are dangerous as they splinter.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 8, 2014)

thriller said:


> I can't cook. why do you get boiled chicken from? you mean ordinary chicken leg or breast from supermarket, boil it in hot water and serve? What would that do? Also what does the scramble eggs do? Chloe is not active as she was before.



It's plain and easily digested so isn't too hard on their tummies.  It would be monumentally difficult to fuck up boiling chicken tbh.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 8, 2014)

Go back to the supermarket. Buy a couple of cheap bits of raw chicken. RAW. Boil it in water until it is white all the way through (cut it in half to check). Flake it into small bits once cool (or chop with a pair of scissors)

It's bland and it's pure protein. If the food is making them sick, the chicken is easy to digest and should help. Do you have insurance?


----------



## toggle (Sep 8, 2014)

thriller said:


> I made the scrambled egg (added salt before was advised against) and they aren't keen on it. But that is all they will be getting anyway until I take them to the vet tomorrow.
> 
> Concerning the chicken, I got this:
> 
> ...



get some sort of raw boneless chicken, start with about 500g of it, say 2-3 raw breasts, 4-6 raw thighs. approx. if ti's frozen, leave it in the fridge for 8 hours before preparing. throw away skin. cut it up into chunks about the size of a chicken nugget. 

put a pan on the hob, put in 2 pints of water, and heat until it boils. add chicken, cook for 15 mins. drain. cool. give them a 'nugget' each to start. give more if they are still hungry. should be 3-5 'nuggets' each for young'uns. twice a day. you might need to mash it up a bit. just pull it apart by hand, it will fall apart.

don't add anyhting else. 

how to cook rice. 

buy a bag of easy cook rice. get a saucepan. add 1 mug ful  of rice and 2 mugs of water int the pan. heat until it boils. turn it off. put on the lid. walk away for 15 mins. then let it cool and serve. a tablespoon each cat at a time. 

scrub and rinse their food bowls after each meal. keep all food in the fridge and throw out anyhting unused after 48 hours. 

do whatever you need to do to get them to drink. bottled water, rainwater, cat milk?

try saving the water off the cooked chicken and letting them try that when it's cooled....


----------



## toggle (Sep 8, 2014)

if you're so unused to cooking that this dosen't make *complete *sense, then ask. don't guess, ask. 

fuck whatever arguments we've had in the past, i will talk you through  this as much as is needed for you to help your cats.


----------



## toggle (Sep 8, 2014)

scrambled egg:

get 2 eggs and break them into a microwave proof bowl. whisk with a fork until it's mostly just pale yellow. *microwate on high for a minute and a half. then whisk up again, break up the lumps*. repeat, from * to * once or twice depending on how powerful the microwave is until the egg is all solid. do not add anything to the egg. cool and split between the 2 cats.


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2014)

toggle said:


> get some sort of raw boneless chicken, start with about 500g of it, say 2-3 raw breasts, 4-6 raw thighs. approx. if ti's frozen, leave it in the fridge for 8 hours before preparing. throw away skin. cut it up into chunks about the size of a chicken nugget.
> 
> put a pan on the hob, put in 2 pints of water, and heat until it boils. add chicken, cook for 15 mins. drain. cool. give them a 'nugget' each to start. give more if they are still hungry. should be 3-5 'nuggets' each for young'uns. twice a day. you might need to mash it up a bit. just pull it apart by hand, it will fall apart.
> 
> ...





OK. Back with this.





Will follow above instructions and see how they react...


----------



## toggle (Sep 8, 2014)

perfect.


----------



## toggle (Sep 8, 2014)

if they are anyhting like my cat, they will go crazy for it.


----------



## Manter (Sep 8, 2014)

Idiot cat now has the squits too 

He's feeling so sorry for himself that I just changed the bedsheets and he didn't make any attempt to chase them


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 8, 2014)

toggle said:


> if they are anyhting like my cat, they will go crazy for it.



Speaking of Her Divine Majesty, the Empress Moggalicious herself, we're having chicken and, having disappeared all day, guess who just conveniently returned home..?


----------



## toggle (Sep 8, 2014)

she's doing the dance of the impatient cat all over bakunins lap while he tries to simultaniously fend her off his balls and feed her bits of cooked chicken.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 8, 2014)

I vexed my lot tonight by having a poached chicken breast noodly soup thing. Sachin and Wilbur went mental for the chicken but then not so sure about the srirachi sauce I smothered it in


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 8, 2014)

toggle said:


> she's doing the dance of the impatient cat all over bakunins lap while he tries to simultaniously fend her off his balls and feed her bits of cooked chicken.


----------



## thriller (Sep 9, 2014)

well. took them both to the vets. It seems it is a case of upset tummy and trapped gas. got given deworming tablet each. temp checked up both bums 

adviced to just feed them bland food. cooked chicken as suggested above. No cat treats or milk until their stool is back to normal.

Chloe was checked for fleas (came up all clean). But Bella was caught red handed with the buggers. So both given flea treatment. The vet advised me to clean everywhere they both went. wash all clothes 30 degrees. What a hassle. But the odd thing was Chloe came up clean when they always sleep together and constantly on top of each other play fighting. 

With regards to the food, purchased two of these from the vet:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/dry_cat_food/hills_prescription/168755

which they both munched up quick! I'm going to go back tomorrow and get about 10 packs as it will save me the time cooking the chicken everyday.

All in all it cost me £102. Doesn't come cheap-the price a man has to pay to maintain two beautiful ladies.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 9, 2014)

Hoover carpets thoroughly right up to the edges if there's been fleas, they can be a bugger to get rid of. Check bedding thoroughly too, I would wash higher than 30 personally as well.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 9, 2014)

^^ Yup, hooverfest time..
As well as washing everything in sight at 90°, I've just invested in a can of RIP flea spray as well after managing to forget to give my lot their eliminall last month (new batch picked up and cats redosed now, but   at self)

I have bare floorboards with significant gaps - really hoping the bitey fucks don't just start hiding down there ...

Glad your cats are OK thriller.


----------



## toggle (Sep 9, 2014)

keep up to date on the spot on treatments, then any fleas that aren't caught by hoovering and washing will be caught by that when they jump on the cat


----------



## thriller (Sep 9, 2014)

toggle said:


> keep up to date on the spot on treatments, then any fleas that aren't caught by hoovering and washing will be caught by that when they jump on the cat



what do you mean by spot on treatment?


----------



## thriller (Sep 9, 2014)

I've just ordered this as well:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Virbac-02-4162-Indorex-Flea-Spray/dp/B00GKHI2PW


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 9, 2014)

Stuff you put on the back of their neck each month - kills fleas within 24h (I think) and lasts 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2014)

'spot on' is the brand name of one of the flea treatments that's available.

broadly, what you can get from the vet will be more effective than what you can buy in the supermarket.  flea collars aren't that much use either.  although depends how much access to the great outdoors kitties will have.

one other thought that may not be obvious - if you're going to use the sort of flea treatment where you put some stuff on the back of kitties' necks, keep the two kitties apart for a while after you have done it, as there's a risk kitties will groom each other.  i don't think it would do drastic damage to kitties, but it won't do them a lot of good.


----------



## toggle (Sep 9, 2014)

the flea treatment the vet gave was probably somehting on the back of their necks? the main brand is frontline, pets at home do a good own brand, the stuff in the supermarkets isn't generally as good. 

but it lasts for a month to 6 weeks (usually, follow the instructions you got from the vet, or on the pack you get) and treat them on schedule.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 9, 2014)

And don't use bob martin brand stuff.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2014)

and another thing - i think i may have mentioned a while back, but was on the move and couldn't easily post links.

cats protection do a number of cat care leaflets which are downloadable - potentially useful to someone who is new to being owned by cats


----------



## toggle (Sep 9, 2014)

thriller said:


> I've just ordered this as well:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Virbac-02-4162-Indorex-Flea-Spray/dp/B00GKHI2PW



follow the instructions, but on most, they recomend spraying round the bits that are hard to hoover. cleaning well is the first line of defence.


----------



## thriller (Sep 9, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 'spot on' is the brand name of one of the flea treatments that's available.
> 
> broadly, what you can get from the vet will be more effective than what you can buy in the supermarket.  flea collars aren't that much use either.  although depends how much access to the great outdoors kitties will have.
> 
> one other thought that may not be obvious - if you're going to use the sort of flea treatment where you put some stuff on the back of kitties' necks, keep the two kitties apart for a while after you have done it, as there's a risk kitties will groom each other.  i don't think it would do drastic damage to kitties, but it won't do them a lot of good.



is this it:

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Pr...470000019340&gclid=CJryxtb81MACFc7HtAodwgUARA


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2014)

thriller said:


> is this it:
> 
> http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Pr...470000019340&gclid=CJryxtb81MACFc7HtAodwgUARA



that's the sort of thing.

there are a few varities available.

when i lived with mogs, the recommendation was you shouldn't use dog treatment for cats.  this appears to be multi-species which is a new one on me.  maybe others will have a view


----------



## thriller (Sep 9, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that's the sort of thing.
> 
> there are a few varities available.
> 
> when i lived with mogs, the recommendation was you shouldn't use dog treatment for cats.  this appears to be multi-species which is a new one on me.  maybe others will have a view



think I found which one:

http://www.tesco.com/direct/frontline-spot-on-cat-3-pack/173-0597.prd

will take a look in tesco tomorrow.


----------



## thriller (Sep 9, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> And don't use bob martin brand stuff.



yes. the vet warned me about this brand.


----------



## Looby (Sep 9, 2014)

I think Frontline is shit as well. We had Advantage recommended when we had cats. 

The reviews seem to be far better too.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2014)

I use stronghold now (only on prescription but your vet might give you one as they've seen the kittens) because it does fleas and worms.


----------



## toggle (Sep 9, 2014)

which reminds me, i need to worm her majesty


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 9, 2014)

Cattish went outside for the first time in ages


----------



## antimata (Sep 10, 2014)

too busy lushing in the sun.....

updated later when/if care levels rise......or not.....SUN.


----------



## izz (Sep 10, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that's the sort of thing.
> 
> there are a few varities available.
> 
> when i lived with mogs, the recommendation was you shouldn't use dog treatment for cats.  this appears to be multi-species which is a new one on me.  maybe others will have a view



One time we were at the vets and he said someone had used dog 'back of the neck' (don't know which brand, sorry) flea treatment on their cat by accident and the poor thing was very ill and convulsing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2014)

antimata said:


> too busy lushing in the sun.....
> 
> updated later when/if care levels rise......or not.....SUN.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 11, 2014)

A family across the road from us have been feeding our cat. Letting her in. She used to be really well trained. Using the litter tray and sticking to the garden and back lane during the day and only venturing across the road at night or on a Sunday when it was quiet. Now she is using the back lane for the toilet and over there all the time.We put food down in the morning before going to work but now and had noticed less of it going over the last couple of weeks and her being around less. Even the food we put out in the evenings had been left and quite often ended up with midges living in it. The vet has told us to watch her diet because of diabetes and she has some problems with her teeth. The matriarch rang our number from Martha's collar last week and spoke to the wife. She asked whether we wanted the cat as she was over with them "all the time." The next day we went out shouting for her and she was locked up inside their house. They opened door put her out half asleep and she ran straight into the road as she heard the wife calling. Were worried that the cat will get knocked over on the road and we don't want to have to keep her locked up all day. We open a window at night so she's free to come and go but obviously not when we're out working or whatever. We've sorted her out with her own little room in the garage which she is quite happy with. We've considered getting a cat flap but that wouldn't stop her if there is food on the go across the road. 

This is the moggie in question sleeeping behind the telly -


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 11, 2014)

Stupid question: have you asked them to stop feeding her/explained about her diet?


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 11, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Stupid question: have you asked them to stop feeding her/explained about her diet?


Planning to tonight. Will see what happens.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 11, 2014)

There's been an awful fire at Manchester Dogs Home - arson by the looks of it - and 43 dogs are currently known to have died.   

Story here:

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...-news/live-manchester-dogs-home-fire--7758178

The Manchester Evening News have set up a Just Giving page for donations if anyone would like to donate some money to help the charity rebuild from this awful tragedy: 

https://www.justgiving.com/Manchest...sterDogsHomeMEN&utm_campaign=pfp-tweet-mobile


----------



## Manter (Sep 11, 2014)

that's horrible.  What sort of fuck up sets light to a dogs home?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 11, 2014)

You can now donate by text message too, if you want to.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> that's horrible.  What sort of fuck up sets light to a dogs home?


I know - absolutely awful. A 14 year old is in custody being questioned. A conviction for arson is a good way of fucking up your life. 

But the fundraising has raised over £33,000 so far which is a great response.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2014)

I'd think a conviction for arson is probably just one of a long list of issues if you set fire to a dog's home when you're 14


----------



## izz (Sep 12, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> Planning to tonight. Will see what happens.



I recommend emphasising the diabetes, special diet and 'very high vet bills which if you're wanting to adopt her you'll need to take into account'



stupid people.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 12, 2014)

Vastra simultaneously amused and scared us today. Gsv commented he hadn't seen he for a day or two (it's not unusual to miss her for a morning or evening,  but yes, it had been a while)  so we checked the cellar,  no cat.

Then gsv went into the garden and heard a tiny muffled 'mew!' - and overturned a large plantpot lying upside down,  to find a wet cat crouching underneath. 

I'd noticed it upturned but assumed gsv had done it to empty out the water that was there (which vastra had been drinking). It's a wide, shallow pot so I guess Vastra must have tipped it on top of herself while taking a drink.

Funny but also scary to think if it had happened a few weeks ago when we were on holiday and someone else was feeding her or if the weather had been boiling.  Doesn't bear thinking about.  Glad to have damp annoyed cat back. But she doesn't take after her namesake.


----------



## story (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Poor wee thing! Just as well they get nine lives....

Well, One-eyed-cat is thriving and well. As he's gotten more used to only having the one eye, it becomes less noticeable to me too. It's funny though when he sits in the stairs and looks through the banisters. Of course he now sits with his good eye exactly in the centre of the gap between the rods, so his missing eye is hidden behind a rod, so he looks as if he's coyly peeking out. He no longer bumps into things, and he has got to grips with how to negotiate height and distance. He feels confident enough to stand his ground against other cats and foxes. The ear on his blind side is rotating like a wartime radar disc, picking up clues and information.

Two-eyed-cat doesn't like the catflap. I've had the flap cover off all summer so that he can come and go as he pleases, with the idea that once it was put back on, he'd want to go outdoors enough to get over his cat-flap reluctance. I thought it best to put the flap cover on while it's still warm enough that he'd want to go out, not decide it's nicer indoors. So the cover went on yesterday evening. He nipped out through it when I held it open for him, and hours later he was mewing at the upstairs window to be let in. He'd rather clamber up onto the roof and sit at a closed window, than slip though the catflap. Silly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 12, 2014)

They've raised £1 million for the Manchester Dogs Home now, in less than 24 hours.


----------



## thriller (Sep 14, 2014)

Was getting ready to go to the supermarket. Walked into the bedroom and found them asleep in each others arms. Had to grab the phone to capture this touching moment. To think we've come a long way since 30th August when I introduced Bella to Chloe


----------



## Geri (Sep 14, 2014)

I might be getting a new cat! I've seen one on Bristol & Wales Cat Rescue that I like the look of, and the fosterer is going to ring me to arrange a meeting.


----------



## CRI (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry haven't been on the thread too much.  With a fully-integrated-feline-canine-cavine household, I seem to be sticking to the self-indulgent pet thread mostly!    Have I missed anything?

Just want to echo Epona's comments about food though, but in relation to Breeze's "kid brother" Charlie.  He was on Purina something or other dry with a spoon of pedigree chum (he's a dog by the way, not a dog-cat!)  He wasn't a very good eater, I was told.  Now, he's now fully over about 3/4 high meat content wet food and 1/4 Applaws puppy (he's 16 months but very underweight) and he's eating less by volume, but eating with gusto and pooping less.  

Cheaper foods seem cheaper, but if you end up throwing a lot out, or feeding more because it goes straight through them, it's a false economy.  Zooplus is great for good quality food that's about as cheap as the supermarket stuff, but higher in nutritional value (and lower waste!)

BTW, still a fairly uneasy peace between Breeze and Charlie.  I think in her mind "dog" equals something very large.  Charlie equals "what the hell is that little thing?"  She mews at him occasionally, gets irate when he sniffs her butt, but she refuses to biff him.  She really needs to biff him.


----------



## story (Sep 15, 2014)

story said:


> Oh my goodness! Poor wee thing! Just as well they get nine lives....
> 
> Well, One-eyed-cat is thriving and well. As he's gotten more used to only having the one eye, it becomes less noticeable to me too. It's funny though when he sits in the stairs and looks through the banisters. Of course he now sits with his good eye exactly in the centre of the gap between the rods, so his missing eye is hidden behind a rod, so he looks as if he's coyly peeking out. He no longer bumps into things, and he has got to grips with how to negotiate height and distance. He feels confident enough to stand his ground against other cats and foxes. The ear on his blind side is rotating like a wartime radar disc, picking up clues and information.
> 
> Two-eyed-cat doesn't like the catflap. I've had the flap cover off all summer so that he can come and go as he pleases, with the idea that once it was put back on, he'd want to go outdoors enough to get over his cat-flap reluctance. I thought it best to put the flap cover on while it's still warm enough that he'd want to go out, not decide it's nicer indoors. So the cover went on yesterday evening. He nipped out through it when I held it open for him, and hours later he was mewing at the upstairs window to be let in. He'd rather clamber up onto the roof and sit at a closed window, than slip though the catflap. Silly.




Glad to report that Two-eyed-cat is now using the catflap with nary a fuss.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 15, 2014)

I came through this morning to find the tabby happily destroying an entire multipack of crisps!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 15, 2014)

I keep lots of things on top of my fridge


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...are-you-stressing-out-your-cat-spot-the-signs
I think our litter trays too small.


----------



## CRI (Sep 16, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...are-you-stressing-out-your-cat-spot-the-signs
> I think our litter trays too small.


Breeze has an underbed storage box sort of thing for a litter tray.  None of the ordinary trays were big enough and at the start, she occasionally preferred the front matt until we figured out it was a size issue.  I don't think we have space to put a tray in every room though.  It's not a very big place, so she seems happy enough with one big one centrally.  She always faces the wall when she goes though.  It's too bad they don't do really huge covered trays.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 19, 2014)

Posted way back on July 15 -- some of you will remember our 'lost cat' saga from zillions of summer days ago in this thread/this summer ....



William of Walworth said:


> Well there could be worse news I suppose, but deb's continued efforts and searching have had zero success ....
> 
> Thanks for supportive posts all, anyway, but we're increasingly pessimistic.
> 
> ...



News since last Wednesday evening (10th September!!!  ) is that Lost Cat is *BACK * x 10! and  x 10,000!

More to follow, but we were amazed ... and delighted ... 

moose  and Stig and Mogden and Manter and Puddy_Tat and trashpony and @ everyone ....


----------



## oryx (Sep 19, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> News since last Wednesday evening (10th September!!!  ) is that Lost Cat is *BACK * x 10! and  x 10,000!
> 
> More to follow, but we were amazed ... and delighted ...



I nearly said you can't beat a good feline happy ending, then realised that sounded like I was into bestiality.


----------



## antimata (Sep 19, 2014)

kitteh and me just back from a leach-less walk.

twas a bit windy but we still smelt shit....


----------



## Mogden (Sep 19, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Posted way back on July 15 -- some of you will remember our 'lost cat' saga from zillions of summer days ago in this thread/this summer ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooho! I'm so glad William.  I wanted to ask earlier but it makes you feel so sad thinking about a lost kitty. But now I can, is your cat back WoW? And I think the answer is now YES!


----------



## antimata (Sep 19, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I keep lots of things on top of my fridge



aren't they orsm.....


----------



## Geri (Sep 19, 2014)

So, tomorrow I am off to pick up my new cat, Sophie 

Pics to follow when she is actually here.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 19, 2014)

The cat is on heat; she was spayed years ago but apparently some ovarian tissue can be left over.  I don't think we'll take her to get it taken out as it was all quite traumatic for her and there's no health implications to leave it (or so it says from what I've read) but it is quite annoying having a cat's bum shoved in my face every five minutes.


----------



## antimata (Sep 19, 2014)

sitting/sleeping on top of the fridge equals

food
warmth
height.

why not.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 19, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I keep lots of things on top of my fridge



"One, two, heave!"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 19, 2014)

Monkey's been having problems eating recently, so a couple of vet visits determine it's his teeth. They'll have to come out. They're in terrible shape, and quite clearly causing discomfort. He's booked in for Monday. I'm nervous, he's 14 and has hyperthyroidism - both of which increase the dangers with anaesthesia a little - but it has to happen, and hopefully it'll make life more comfortable for him. He's a sorry sight at the moment, he's obviously quite sad


----------



## story (Sep 19, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> The cat is on heat; she was spayed years ago but apparently some ovarian tissue can be left over.  I don't think we'll take her to get it taken out as it was all quite traumatic for her and there's no health implications to leave it (or so it says from what I've read) but it is quite annoying having a cat's bum shoved in my face every five minutes.




I had a cat like that. It was rather marvellous that she could go out and get her rocks off without the worry of pregnancy. Her milkshake brought all the toms to the yard.

One-eyed-cat has been feral for a week or two, but last night he suddenly turned up in cute moggy mode, and has been so today as well. Two-eyed-cat is a bit nonplussed by this since has gets the bed all to himself while One-eyed-cat is in feral-mode, but has to timeshare when he's back.

I have no idea what determines the switch from one mode to the other.


ETA when he comes back from these forays his fur is thick with grit and scabs. He must be far too busy to do proper grooming when he's out and about. He shoves his head and neck under my exploring fingers while I pull and fiddle at the detritus. It gives me the chance to check for actual wounds, swellings, pain (none this time), and after his follow-up personal grooming, he gets the pheromone-swap thing that attaches him back to the homestead. Give it a few days though and he'll be off again, no doubt.


----------



## quiquaquo (Sep 19, 2014)

My cat got overexcited when I got home three days ago running around the house madly and then whacked my eye in play through the banisters but her claws must have been ever so slightly extended since I've now got a scratched cornea and am on double antibiotics.

Should I punish her or forgive her? 

Before she came to live with us she grew up in a household with two autistic kids one of which was the not talking banging around type which may have affected her behaviour, she also suffered a broken jaw while with them which was fixed and not necessarily anything to do with the kids. She's a strange cat in that she doesn't come up all friendly but sleeps all night close on the bed, felt sorry for her which is probably why she ended up with us.


----------



## oryx (Sep 19, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> Should I punish her or forgive her?



Forgive.

In todays C n K news, a cat resembling SRS Cat has moved in next door but one. I am not sure if it is a he or a she. Possibly a very large female white cat, and very lovely when you get to know her (him?).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 19, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> I've now got a scratched cornea and am on double antibiotics.







quiquaquo said:


> Should I punish her or forgive her?



I suspect you may be joking here.

if not, then doing anything after the event will only make kitty think you're a bit of a git.

if kitty plays a bit too rough, then it is worth making a squawk and possibly hissing.  immediately that is.   kitty might get the message.


----------



## Manter (Sep 19, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Posted way back on July 15 -- some of you will remember our 'lost cat' saga from zillions of summer days ago in this thread/this summer ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such good news! Will tell a mate of mine whose cat is missing at the moment....


----------



## trashpony (Sep 19, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Monkey's been having problems eating recently, so a couple of vet visits determine it's his teeth. They'll have to come out. They're in terrible shape, and quite clearly causing discomfort. He's booked in for Monday. I'm nervous, he's 14 and has hyperthyroidism - both of which increase the dangers with anaesthesia a little - but it has to happen, and hopefully it'll make life more comfortable for him. He's a sorry sight at the moment, he's obviously quite sad


Oh dear poor love 

(((sad old cats)))


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 19, 2014)

Good luck with your teeth-bothered Monkey, Vintage Paw !


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 19, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Lost Cat is *BACK * x 10! and  x 10,000!










Vintage Paw said:


> Monkey's been having problems eating recently, so a couple of vet visits determine it's his teeth. They'll have to come out. They're in terrible shape, and quite clearly causing discomfort. He's booked in for Monday. I'm nervous, he's 14 and has hyperthyroidism - both of which increase the dangers with anaesthesia a little - but it has to happen, and hopefully it'll make life more comfortable for him. He's a sorry sight at the moment, he's obviously quite sad



(((monkey and Vintage Paw )))


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> Such good news! Will tell a mate of mine whose cat is missing at the moment....



Thanks so much, we're delighted Worf is back 

However, I think it's pretty weird that he is ...... we'd more or less given up on any hope of his return by now. After all, despite intensive searching locally, and despite all the posters, etc that festivaldeb had put up in shops, online and so on, there'd been no sign of him whatsoever for two and a half months. 

Then deb had a random call from the archetypal heroine, the catloving 'little old lady' from two streets away, who recognised Worf from the photos -- he'd been coming into her garden for only a few days, and was eagerly eating the food for her own cats alongside them ....

Deb was overwhelmed with delight   and so was I when she told me about it -- but I was absent... I had to go to London late omn Wednesday 10th for all that family business (see other thread) and I didn't get back til an insanely early hour on the Tuesday just gone (16th). So I never even saw the returned Prodigal Kitten until a point when I was so knackered myself that I could hardly see him.... 

He was so much thinner!!  We suspected to start with given his scabby skin on the neck and mega thinness (the 'Dont Eat Diet'  ) that he'd been hiding under trees and bushes, and scavenging from gardens, other cats bowls, maybe even rubbish, possibly hunting, to keep himelf alive .

More probably though he'd been fed -- sporadically? --by other neighbours before the kind rescuer-lady found us. We just don't know!

Our streets are dead end ones, walled off at the end by the railway walls. We can only speculate, but we suspect that he went 'exploring' in nearby gardens before getting confused and finding his way round the end house behind us, round the end wall of that house, and then getting himself into other gardens, ones that were a street away from us, and it seems eventually a second street away ....

In short he got lost! For over two months! But we're so relieved and happy that he's back 
Just had to go into the garden now, he hides there atm like he's still stray and lost, to get him in ...

Thanks for everybody's support


----------



## coley (Sep 19, 2014)

quiquaquo said:


> My cat got overexcited when I got home three days ago running around the house madly and then whacked my eye in play through the banisters but her claws must have been ever so slightly extended since I've now got a scratched cornea and am on double antibiotics.
> 
> Should I punish her or forgive her?
> 
> ...



Comments like that make me feel there is a future for the human race!

Or at least the animal lovers


----------



## Mogden (Sep 20, 2014)

I train my lot from a young age to have a Pavlovian style response to bags of treats and my special cat squeak so I can call them in. Squeak doesn't always work but almost 100% success rate with treats  And Sachin still always belts into the kitchen when I open a ring pull can even though he's not eaten wet food properly for years. 

Oh the point of this was to say mostly I can get my lot in from the garden with a treat packet shuffle or they know to talk back to me when I squeak which has helped me find the kids several times before now.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 20, 2014)

Bobby-boo - has spent most of this afternoon CLAMPED to my left leg - that's absolutely nothing to do with the chicken that's poaching in the kitchen - Oh! no sir, nothing to do with that

He's been diagnosed with pancreatitis. He's been "fixed" recently (see previously in this thread) - so now he's on a renal'ish diet but he's also got to have some kidney meds as well and that means having something that can be mix with meds so biscuits are out for that - we've tried a few "wet" renal foods but they're a bit rich for him so we're trying chicken broth (hence the poached chicken) - finally I get to eat cat food - looks pretty good from where I'm sitting at the moment

So, just as a slight derail - how badly do YOU "treat" your cat

Things that I can immediately chuck in for offerings are:-

Fresh mince (Waitrose, naturally)
The above mentioned chicken (Waitrose, again)
Steak - this was for Jess and she was special
Fresh fish - local fish monger - cooked to order (Rusty) didn't eat it
The above 3 "might" have had "left over" lobster <blush>
Frozen prawns
Salmon
Lump fish caviar

ALL of the above, I hasten to add (apart from the lobster) have been purpose bought for the cats mentioned above - they have all lived to well in excess of 15+ years and have had minimal vet intervention throughout their lives - so spoilt and pampered they have have been but they've done very well on us


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the well-wishes earlier in the thread 

He was sick this morning. This all started with him going off his food (which he does now and again) but being sick every other day to boot. I didn't want to chance anything so after 3 sicks off to the vet he went. I'm not certain the teeth would be causing the vomiting, but all his blood results were perfectly good - the thyroid medication is working, his kidney levels were fine, he's moving towards the cusp of anaemia but she didn't reckon it was anything to worry about right now. So we were stumped as to what was causing it. I said his teeth were a state, and she agreed (Ted, my usual vet, who is on holiday atm, has been trying to get his hands on them for a while now but we both agreed we didn't want to rock the boat since it took so long to get him stable after he was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism), but she treated him in the meantime for gastritis to see if that helped (how are you meant to get a cat to take peppermint flavoured antacids? It's really not very easy and frankly I think it's been causing him more stress these past few days than anything else). He wasn't sick at all from that first visit - Tuesday - until today, when he did a lovely vom under the bed while I was having a lie in. And he had a poorly poo. I don't know if it's teeth, something else, or that I had been feeding him stinky hi-life tuna since that's all I've been able to get down him since this flare-up.

Anyway, he went back to the vet yesterday because he still wasn't interested in food and I wanted her to take another look at his teeth since I was certain it had something to do with that. And she had a better look and yeah, one of them was loose, all red and angry in the gum, the others are so badly caked with tartar. But that loose one just looked so painful. She said he must be feeling a lot of discomfort. So, he's finally booked in for a full dental on Monday. I expect several teeth will be removed, the remaining ones cleaned up if they can be. He'll only be able to eat chicken for a while after, she said stringy food is best because hard will hurt his gums and mushy will stick in the cavities, so I cooked him some up today so it's not a shock to the system when that's all he can have for a week after, and he seems pretty pleased with himself. He's drinking an awful lot of water, and wanting to eat a lot (even if he gives up after a mouthful or two), he's anxious, more so since yesterday's vet visit. It's almost a bit like the symptoms of when his thyroid was just diagnosed, but his bloods were all perfectly good, so idk, maybe it's a combination of tooth pain, anxiety, bad teeth making him feel sick, etc. He's definitely suffering from stress, poor fucker.

So yeah, I'm terrified about losing him during the surgery, but it would be cruelty to expect him to carry on like this, he's suffering.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 20, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Monkey's been having problems eating recently, so a couple of vet visits determine it's his teeth. They'll have to come out. They're in terrible shape, and quite clearly causing discomfort. He's booked in for Monday. I'm nervous, he's 14 and has hyperthyroidism - both of which increase the dangers with anaesthesia a little - but it has to happen, and hopefully it'll make life more comfortable for him. He's a sorry sight at the moment, he's obviously quite sad



Right, no messing about, 14 is a good knock for a cat - except - nowadays it isn't really that old

Jess - pts - cancer a LOT older than 14 (more like 17 of 18) had ALL of her teeth taken out when she was:-

OLD than your monkey
ILL with "issues"
I can't wait for the thread where you've given him a BATH - in water - with Shampoo
Rusty - pts - cancer - a LOT older than yours - see above - ditto the teeth thing - NOT the shampoo thing - she REALLY would have killed us

Bobbie-boo - bouncing off 20 - blah blah blah - you've got a kitten at 14 - vet's are wonderful these days

(fingers crossed for monkey)


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you, Vintage Paw. 

I picked up my new cat Sophie today. She has spent the entire afternoon hiding in the cupboard in the bedroom. There was a bit of hissing and growling at Jimmy, and he hid under the bed for a while, but since then they have both been asleep in the same room. 

I will be much happier once she has eaten and used the litter tray though.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 20, 2014)

Have you had monkey checked for pancreatitis - often gets missed in cats - some of the symptoms sound like what Bobs had / got - can easily get missed in diagnosis - worth asking the question


----------



## Mogden (Sep 20, 2014)

Paws crossed for Monkey Vintage Paw


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 20, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Right, no messing about, 14 is a good knock for a cat - except - nowadays it isn't really that old
> 
> Jess - pts - cancer a LOT older than 14 (more like 17 of 18) had ALL of her teeth taken out when she was:-
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this, High Voltage, really. 14 feels like nothing at all, he's still a wee slip of a lad as far as I'm concerned. 

He seems a bit happier this afternoon. I cooked up some chicken to get him used to it before it's all he can have and he seems quite happy with it. He sleeps in his cat carrier when he's stressed (which is bizarre as all fuck since he's terrified of it when he knows a trip to the vet is imminent - as soon as I let him out of it when I get home he comes out and goes back in to hide ) and he's been in there most of the day, but comes out to nibble at his food, have a drink of water, then goes back in again. Now and again he comes to sit on my knee at purr at me like a tractor. Managed to get at least half of his zantac (antacid) into him this evening - he really isn't the kind of cat who tolerates syringing things in the mouth - particularly when they taste of peppermint (peppermint, who made that executive decision? )



High Voltage said:


> Have you had monkey checked for pancreatitis - often gets missed in cats - some of the symptoms sound like what Bobs had / got - can easily get missed in diagnosis - worth asking the question



He's had full blood tests over and over the past 2 years, and most recently was last Tuesday. When he was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism there were even ultrasounds and xrays because no one could work out why he was still throwing up several times a day despite his T4 levels coming under control. A while on steroids did the trick - it seems like the throwing up due to the thyroid damaged his insides, and it was a vicious circle that never got the chance to heal, the inflammation caused more vomiting, and so it went on. The steroids reduced that inflammation and the vomiting got under control really well, and eventually I was able to wean him off them over a couple of months or so. He's rarely sick now, maybe once every 3 months. This has come right at the time that his teeth have played up, and the blood tests didn't show anything out of the ordinary. His temp was normal, not too low or too high, and he seems to have no abdominal pain at all. It's certainly possible there's something lurking that none of these things have shown up, when I take him back for his check up after the surgery later in the week I'll have a chat with the vet about it, see what they think. 

There are so many damn things cats can get, and they all seem to have the same symptoms - lethargy, vomiting, going off food, being hungry all the time, drinking lots, dehydration, yowling, anxiety, hiding, the list goes on. One thing I spotted when having a read earlier was that sniffing food, maybe having a lick, and then wandering off is a classic sign of stomach acid problems. Well he does that quite often, quite regularly since this latest episode. Of course there are a million things that can cause increased stomach acid... At the same time, it's also something that can be attributable to teeth problems... 

Come on, science... why haven't you developed a way for us to be able to ASK our pets what's wrong yet?


----------



## Manter (Sep 20, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Managed to get at least half of his zantac (antacid) into him this evening - he really isn't the kind of cat who tolerates syringing things in the mouth - particularly when they taste of peppermint (peppermint, who made that executive decision? )


most animal drugs are modified (i.e. repackaged) versions of human drugs.  The reasons are too complicated to go into, but it'll be peppermint because that is what is easiest for humans to take.

fingers crossed for him


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 20, 2014)

quickly flying by to say fingers crossed for monkey VP


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> most animal drugs are modified (i.e. repackaged) versions of human drugs.  The reasons are too complicated to go into, but it'll be peppermint because that is what is easiest for humans to take.
> 
> fingers crossed for him



I figured as much, otherwise that's the oddest decision in history. Someone said their cat steals mints from them if they leave them around, but they still can't get the damned peppermint (god, I just had to correct that from pepperming... heh) antacid into her  Apparently there is/was a beef version, but it's not widely available. They also do tablets. I'm hoping there was a good reason liquid was the one the vet prescribed... because I have a foolproof method for tablets 

And thank you, everyone


----------



## Manter (Sep 21, 2014)

He has been going between the two of us for  the last couple of hours, making sure we know he loves us*

*is in charge


----------



## Manter (Sep 21, 2014)

and an extra one just because he's gorgeous.... And a bit of a princess


----------



## Ms T (Sep 21, 2014)

Hendrix caught a mouse last night and brought it upstairs to show us. Of course he let it go and it managed to hide somewhere. 

Plus am slightly concerned because I think it was in the house to start with judging by the way the cats were behaving earlier. I don't actually put it past them to have brought it in in the first place, got bored and released it. They are rubbish hunters.


----------



## Geri (Sep 21, 2014)

Well, the cat introductions are not getting very far, as Sophie will not leave the bedroom, and Jimmy won't go in it. 

She's very sweet and affectionate. She had an accident with a car and fractured her pelvis, and her owners couldn't afford to pay for the treatment, which is why she ended up at the rescue. She had her femoral head removed and 5 weeks of cage rest, but she is fully recovered now (although she does tend to put her leg out in a funny way).



That's the best picture I've been able to get so far!


----------



## Mogden (Sep 21, 2014)

Geri said:


> Well, the cat introductions are not getting very far, as Sophie will not leave the bedroom, and Jimmy won't go in it.
> 
> She's very sweet and affectionate. She had an accident with a car and fractured her pelvis, and her owners couldn't afford to pay for the treatment, which is why she ended up at the rescue. She had her femoral head removed and 5 weeks of cage rest, but she is fully recovered now (although she does tend to put her leg out in a funny way).
> 
> ...


Oh she's gorgeous!


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh she's lovely.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 21, 2014)

Aw! Happy new home, sophie!


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 21, 2014)

Very pretty kitty. I hope she settles in soon


----------



## CRI (Sep 21, 2014)

Welcome Sophie (and Jimmy will surely come round eventually, and vice versa!) 

Great news about Worf - wow.  Something similar happened to a friend's cat about 6 or 7 years ago, only it was more like 6 months.  She doesn't venture far from the back garden now though.

Hope Monkey's op goes well.  I think teeth problems can make cats feel just generally really crap.  Toothache in humans is just so shit as well.

Still an uneasy peace between Breeze and Charles de Papillon.  I don't know that they'll ever be cuddle buddies, but at least I sort of thing I can trust them to be together alone without the fear one will kill the other (Charlie would come off far, far worse.)

Invisible Lollypop.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2014)

I haven't posted about these two in a while. Next door's cats sat on our terrace waiting for breakfast this morning. Their owner now blatantly goes off and leaves them shut outside Thursday to Monday. Even when she's at home on the other days they are mostly shut out. 
They both come into our place and we feed them twice everyday but I don't want them living with us as we are planning to move and really, I don't want 3 cats. Our cat Vincent now tolerates Marmite but doesn't really like Brett coming indoors. 
We have made a cat nest under our outside steps and they sleep there. The bloody neighbour hasn't even commented. I know I should say something but I can't seem to bring myself to.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2014)

Sophie's beautiful, Geri. I'm sure she'll settle in in no time, and maybe even start ruling the roost 

Thanks again all for the well wishes.

Charlie (monkey's real name, monkey's his nickname) ate quite a bit over the weekend, but he had poorly poos, and over night last night was sick 2 or 3 times. I took him in this morning and spoke to the vet, who was reticent to do the dental if he'd been sick. But since we have no idea what's really causing it, he thought the best thing to do was to put him on fluids, sedate him, give him an xray to check for anything suspicious in his tummy and intestines to rule that out (since his blood work is all very good), and if it was then to go ahead while he was asleep and do the dental. So that's what they did. 

I left the vets in a state. Got home, went straight to bed and spent the next 3 hours crying and napping (and having a god awful dream about someone in surgery who kind of woke up while chopped in half and his two separate halves were screaming for them to stop... god, I don't want that dream again -- fuck you, brain). The vet called just after midday, Charlie was still in surgery but everything was going really well, there was nothing at all on the xray, he'd taken all his molars out, he said in addition to the awful tartar buildup and loose teeth, he had something-word-i-can't-remember lesions as well, and he said Charlie will have been in a lot of pain because of them. He said currently he has his 4 fangs and his mini cute incisors at the front left, but looking at his top 2 fangs they are starting to show signs of those lesions, so while he was still under did I agree to having them out too. Of course I said yes, take whatever you need! He said he's going to have an uncomfortable couple of weeks ahead of him, but fingers crossed for the future. Since he's been ill and they are always wary of cats who've been vomiting and having anaesthetics, I asked whether it would be best if he stay in with them overnight so they can monitor him. He agreed. It means moving him by pet ambulance to their other surgery (which is a gazillion miles away from me) because theirs isn't staffed overnight, but he said it's probably a good idea because they can keep him on fluids and give him more pain medication and just generally keep an eye on him and make sure there are no adverse effects to the anaesthesia. They'll give me a ring once he's settled in there later this afternoon.

So I guess, all being well I'll be able to go and pick him up sometime tomorrow once they bring him back to my local surgery again. 

I asked him if those lesions can cause vomiting, and he said not directly, but it's possible the pain made him nauseous and so indirectly it could have an effect. Otherwise, they're totally stumped about what might be causing the vomiting. Once he's on the mend with his teeth though, we can finally rule that out as a(n indirect) cause. Maybe it'll clear up, it was after all a recent thing and wasn't even an everyday thing. 

I have a million notes of things to ask them when they call later, and things to ask when I go and pick him up too. 

The poor baby was so scared this morning


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2014)

Shirl Marmite and Brett.  Those seem almost polar opposite names to call 2 cats


----------



## CRI (Sep 22, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sophie's beautiful, Geri. I'm sure she'll settle in in no time, and maybe even start ruling the roost
> 
> Thanks again all for the well wishes.
> 
> ...


Glad the teeth surgery is over and all went well with that.  At least that's a hurdle over and probably the best thing having all the teeth done in one go, and having him stay under observation over night.  

I think some animals can vomit from stress - and pain can cause a hella stress / distress.  It's a positive that they haven't found any other obvious causes for it, so once he's on the mend, perhaps you'll see a difference (and if not, at least you know more what it's not, to narrow down what it is.)

Hope you were able to rest a bit.  Nightmare sounded ghastly!


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 22, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I figured as much, otherwise that's the oddest decision in history. Someone said their cat steals mints from them if they leave them around, but they still can't get the damned peppermint (god, I just had to correct that from pepperming... heh) antacid into her  Apparently there is/was a beef version, but it's not widely available. They also do tablets. I'm hoping there was a good reason liquid was the one the vet prescribed... because I have a foolproof method for tablets
> 
> And thank you, everyone


 Hope you had a decent rest, that nightmare was defo not nice.

I've probably mentioned this before, but I had to give Hilli the equivalent of Kaoline suspension by mouth (syringed), initially three times a day, foe several weeks. There is a decent method ! She fought me at first, but despite not being a cat-mensa candidate, she tolerated it when she realised that it had begun to work .........


----------



## Geri (Sep 22, 2014)

Managed to get a better picture of Sophie.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks folks 

I called the other surgery, he made it there in the ambulance safely, and is hooked up to his drip, sat in his cage feeling sorry for himself, all quiet, but stable. They're going to try him on a bit of food later. I have to call in the morning to check everything is okay and when I can pick him up tomorrow.

I have a massive list of things to ask when I get there 

I'm just so glad he made it through the surgery. Even though there are plenty of things that can still go wrong, like a belated reaction to the anaesthetic, or an infection, or whatever, the surgery was the most dangerous part so I can at least eat my tea tonight without needing to rush to the loo every 5 minutes because of the anxiety (as was the case yesterday  ).

I'm terrible at coping in these situations.

I know I don't post very often on this thread, but I'm so very grateful it exists and everyone is here when people need them.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 22, 2014)

Really glad to hear everything has gone OK with the surgery.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 22, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> I called the other surgery, he made it there in the ambulance safely, and is hooked up to his drip, sat in his cage feeling sorry for himself, all quiet, but stable. They're going to try him on a bit of food later. I have to call in the morning to check everything is okay and when I can pick him up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Glad things are better.  I would have thought some sort of abscess would cause vomming cos his body would be infected but I ain't a vet just a bloody big cat lover.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Glad things are better.  I would have thought some sort of abscess would cause vomming cos his body would be infected but I ain't a vet just a bloody big cat lover.



His temp was fine, the vet didn't mention finding any abscesses in there, and he'd been on an anti-biotic since Friday, but it's entirely possible something didn't show up on the radar.

Well, we wait and see how he does now. I expect he'll be out of sorts for a while, so it might be a week or two before we can make any real assessment about whether it's fixed some of the poor bugger's woes.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 22, 2014)

get well soon, monkey


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 22, 2014)

Catish went over the fence into the neighbours garden for the first time and they sprayed her with water. I feel a bit cross about it but I suppose it's better than them hurting her to make her go away


----------



## Manter (Sep 22, 2014)

Vintage Paw hope he's ok

poptyping could be an awful lot worse- it is supposed to be the humane way to put them off...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> Vintage Paw hope he's ok
> 
> poptyping could be an awful lot worse- it is supposed to be the humane way to put them off...



Yeah I know... And I can appreciate that they don't want her in their garden. My mum used to put chilli powder down to keep cats away *mad* Although part of me can't see what the big deal is. Before she was going out we didn't mind other cats coming in and having a sniff. But then we're cat lovers innit.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 22, 2014)

Sending well wishes to monkey also Vintage Paw


----------



## izz (Sep 22, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I haven't posted about these two in a while. Next door's cats sat on our terrace waiting for breakfast this morning. Their owner now blatantly goes off and leaves them shut outside Thursday to Monday. Even when she's at home on the other days they are mostly shut out.
> They both come into our place and we feed them twice everyday but I don't want them living with us as we are planning to move and really, I don't want 3 cats. Our cat Vincent now tolerates Marmite but doesn't really like Brett coming indoors.
> We have made a cat nest under our outside steps and they sleep there. The bloody neighbour hasn't even commented. I know I should say something but I can't seem to bring myself to.


They're both just beautiful but I can understand you not wanting to adopt any more. PM me the neighbour's address and I'll send them a stern letter


----------



## izz (Sep 22, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sophie's beautiful, Geri. I'm sure she'll settle in in no time, and maybe even start ruling the roost
> 
> Thanks again all for the well wishes.
> 
> ...


Gosh, wishing you all the very best for his recovery. It sounds awful for a cat to go through anything like that but they can, and do, bounce back spectacularly. I know you're worried sick, but hey, if you can't sleep you have urban ! He's in the perfect place for where he needs to be, he's over the worst now and although it may be tough, I'm prepared to bet his recovery will be easier than you think. Hang on in there and look forward to his homecoming. I rarely do this but have a set of brackets (Vintage Paw )


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 22, 2014)

My cat has lost nearly a kg since being put on a diet by the vet.


----------



## thriller (Sep 22, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I haven't posted about these two in a while. Next door's cats sat on our terrace waiting for breakfast this morning. Their owner now blatantly goes off and leaves them shut outside Thursday to Monday. Even when she's at home on the other days they are mostly shut out.
> They both come into our place and we feed them twice everyday but I don't want them living with us as we are planning to move and really, I don't want 3 cats. Our cat Vincent now tolerates Marmite but doesn't really like Brett coming indoors.
> We have made a cat nest under our outside steps and they sleep there. The bloody neighbour hasn't even commented. I know I should say something but I can't seem to bring myself to.



tis a shame you can't steal them both when you move. it is a worry what will happen once you leave.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 22, 2014)

Wilbur has been chasing a solid catnip ball round the house.  He's now pissed off cos it's vanished having not realised he's managed to get it into the middle of a roll of gaffa tape  Stone is the house Pele so he's just leapt off the armchair to have a try.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2014)

izz said:


> They're both just beautiful but I can understand you not wanting to adopt any more. PM me the neighbour's address and I'll send them a stern letter





thriller said:


> tis a shame you can't steal them both when you move. it is a worry what will happen once you leave.


One of my other neighbours is a volunteer at the cat rescue centre where we got Vincent from. She has offered to speak to the cat's owner and offer to get the cats rehomed if she no longer wants them. 
I will post when I know more. I do like them but I don't want them.  Maybe next door neighbour will feel guilty and start looking after her cats again  or not


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2014)

Charlie of Doom is back home!

He seems keen to devour any food that is put before him. I've never heard him cry so much for food before. He's drinking a lot as well, understandable, his mouth must feel awful.

He's very active, wandering around constantly, can't seem to settle, but we've only been home an hour so I expect it'll take him a while. He's had his metacam, which is a painkiller and anti-inflammatory apparently. Liquid, but this can go on food, which is infinitely better than that peppermint horror story from last week.

Poor little bugger, his top lip keeps getting caught on his bottom fangs so he constantly looks like he's grimacing, absolutely disgusted with me 

Got to take him back on Friday for a check up, but so far so good. Trying not to give him too much food, don't want to make him sick! He had a 1/3 of a little tin of tuna as soon as we got in, and I just boiled up some chicken. He's currently stalking around upstairs, probably to make sure there are no veterinary nurses hiding, waiting to prod and poke him.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2014)

So glad he's home and wandering about - I think that's a good sign. Checking his house still smells the same 

Do you have to take him back for a review?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2014)

trashpony said:


> So glad he's home and wandering about - I think that's a good sign. Checking his house still smells the same
> 
> Do you have to take him back for a review?



Yep, he goes back on Friday to make sure everything is healing. I hope he'll have settled a bit by then, although he won't be very keen to go back to the place that did all the mean things to him!

He's very vocal and anxious at the moment. His mouth must be sore, he's drinking every few minutes and won't sit still. He'll tire himself out eventually and hopefully have a nap. It's been such an ordeal, and he's a very scaredy cat anyway. He's acting like he did when he was very bad before his thyroid was diagnosed -- yowling, pacing, seemingly asking for food constantly, drinking lots, anxious. He's had his thyroid pill this morning, he's fed and watered, so I can only think it's the stress and sore mouth. I wish I could do something for him! All I can do is make sure he has his meds, try to stay calm and reassuring, and not mither him, just let him get on with what he needs to. The nurse said I might see bloody drool, but not to worry unless it's lots of fresh blood. Otherwise he just needs time to heal.

I want to give him a big cuddle and tell him it'll all be alright, but I'll probably be limping away missing a limb or two if I try that


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh bless, poor Charlie and poor you Vintage Paw - guess all you can do is be around for him, is he much one for sitting on a lap?
Possibly not given that you're afraid to cuddle him 
Either way, I caught up on all the posts earlier, so glad he's back home at least


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

Geri said:


> Well, the cat introductions are not getting very far, as Sophie will not leave the bedroom, and Jimmy won't go in it.



We deliberately kept our two completely separate for the first week and would swap bits of bedding around so they could smell each other. Really seemed to work, by the time we let them meet it went off pretty much without incident.

E2A: we kept the new cat in the front room and let the original cat have the rest of the house, they really need quite some time to adjust to letting another cat into their territory.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh bless, poor Charlie and poor you Vintage Paw - guess all you can do is be around for him, is he much one for sitting on a lap?
> Possibly not given that you're afraid to cuddle him
> Either way, I caught up on all the posts earlier, so glad he's back home at least



Thank you!

He does love to sit on my lap, purrs like a tractor while he gets a tickle, and often falls asleep in various confusing positions on me. But he does so on his terms, so I think it'll be a while before he feels calm enough to do so! Hopefully by tonight, I'll put something on netflix, put my feet up, and as soon as he sees me put his blanky  on my legs he'll come over and settle down. I hope!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> We deliberately kept our two completely separate for the first week and would swap bits of bedding around so they could smell each other. Really seemed to work, by the time we let them meet it went off pretty much without incident.



That's a very good idea. I remember when my mum got a second cat years ago, we kept them apart, one in the kitchen, one in the living room, separated by a glass door. They could see each other and neither were very happy about it. That fateful day when they finally met, they chased each other upstairs and up the bleeding wallpaper 

Smokey, the elder cat, eventually learned to tolerate Snowy, but would occasionally sit behind the door waiting for her and trip her up


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2014)

No, probably best not to cuddle 

I hate it when you do stuff for them when you know is for the best and they give you that doleful look


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> his blanky



  Our rescue cat _came_ with a blankie. It was the only way you could get him to come out ... first from his box at the centre, then out from behind the sofa at home, then onto your lap .... he doesn't use it at all now, but I think it's safe to say he still has some behavioural issues, bless him  

Here's hoping Charlie settles down soon.


----------



## CRI (Sep 23, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yep, he goes back on Friday to make sure everything is healing. I hope he'll have settled a bit by then, although he won't be very keen to go back to the place that did all the mean things to him!
> 
> He's very vocal and anxious at the moment. His mouth must be sore, he's drinking every few minutes and won't sit still. He'll tire himself out eventually and hopefully have a nap. It's been such an ordeal, and he's a very scaredy cat anyway. He's acting like he did when he was very bad before his thyroid was diagnosed -- yowling, pacing, seemingly asking for food constantly, drinking lots, anxious. He's had his thyroid pill this morning, he's fed and watered, so I can only think it's the stress and sore mouth. I wish I could do something for him! All I can do is make sure he has his meds, try to stay calm and reassuring, and not mither him, just let him get on with what he needs to. The nurse said I might see bloody drool, but not to worry unless it's lots of fresh blood. Otherwise he just needs time to heal.
> 
> I want to give him a big cuddle and tell him it'll all be alright, but I'll probably be limping away missing a limb or two if I try that


Look after your limbs!  

It does sound promising so far with you Charlie.  Griff (pig) was on metacam for a while - the one that tastes like honey, so not quite as ghastly as peppermint flavour!  The mouth is bound to be sore and the water will probably help soothe that.  Yes, he'll probably wear out a bit soon and rest.  I hope you're feeling better as well!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you 

I'm going to have to try to get a decent picture of his new look... I try not to laugh as he sits there, lip curled up caught on his teeth, but it's hard  He's easily 100% more adorable. 

He's settling for slightly longer periods now. In his hut (his carry cage thing he goes to the vets in). Weirdo. Try to get him in it when it's vet o'clock and he's terrified of it. The rest of the time he sleeps in it because it's dark and safe. I'll bring him home from a vet visit, he'll come out of his hut, look around for 30 seconds, then go straight back into it to hide. Idiot.


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> We deliberately kept our two completely separate for the first week and would swap bits of bedding around so they could smell each other. Really seemed to work, by the time we let them meet it went off pretty much without incident.
> 
> E2A: we kept the new cat in the front room and let the original cat have the rest of the house, they really need quite some time to adjust to letting another cat into their territory.


 
Yeah, the problem is that Jimmy's safe place for sleeping is on our bed, and that's the only room we can put Sophie as our house is open plan. He is too nervous to sleep anywhere else in the house as the slightest noise scares him - knock at the front door, hairdryer, fan etc. make him jump and run away.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

Geri said:


> Yeah, the problem is that Jimmy's safe place for sleeping is on our bed, and that's the only room we can put Sophie as our house is open plan. He is too nervous to sleep anywhere else in the house as the slightest noise scares him - knock at the front door, hairdryer, fan etc. make him jump and run away.



Ah, bugger, that does make it tricky. Crap, can't think of any suggestions to help


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Ah, bugger, that does make it tricky. Crap, can't think of any suggestions to help


 
They'll sort it out in time, once she gets used to him and stops hissing! He could do with being a bit braver, but we've had him three years now so I doubt he will change.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 23, 2014)

The War On Fleas is continuing and driving me round the bend (the cats seem to have stopped scratching/over grooming, flea combing them isn't revealing many beasties, but my legs and ankles are bitten to fuck. And yes, i've been hoovering, but probably not enough) . I've picked up one of those flea bomb things to try all-out chemical warfare, but just noticed it's a bob martin job - anyone had experience with these? I'm fine with them killing the bitey fuckers, but don't want to inadvertently toxify the cats...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2014)

Charlie was on my knee, upside down, having his belly rubbed by 3.30pm.


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> The War On Fleas is continuing and driving me round the bend (the cats seem to have stopped scratching/over grooming, flea combing them isn't revealing many beasties, but my legs and ankles are bitten to fuck. And yes, i've been hoovering, but probably not enough) . I've picked up one of those flea bomb things to try all-out chemical warfare, but just noticed it's a bob martin job - anyone had experience with these? I'm fine with them killing the bitey fuckers, but don't want to inadvertently toxify the cats...


 
Don't use *anything *by Bob Martin.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 23, 2014)

Geri said:


> Don't use *anything *by Bob Martin.


Thought as much - cheers.


----------



## coley (Sep 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Thought as much - cheers.



Tried frontline?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 23, 2014)

On the cats, yes  (well, eliminall, which is same thing different brand)
Unsure about sticking it on me own neck


----------



## passenger (Sep 23, 2014)

my cat is not to keen on kippers


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> On the cats, yes  (well, eliminall, which is same thing different brand)
> Unsure about sticking it on me own neck



maybe you should get a flea collar...


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 23, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> maybe you should get a flea collar...


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> The War On Fleas is continuing and driving me round the bend (the cats seem to have stopped scratching/over grooming, flea combing them isn't revealing many beasties, but my legs and ankles are bitten to fuck. And yes, i've been hoovering, but probably not enough) . I've picked up one of those flea bomb things to try all-out chemical warfare, but just noticed it's a bob martin job - anyone had experience with these? I'm fine with them killing the bitey fuckers, but don't want to inadvertently toxify the cats...



Has anyone suggested:

Advocate. I think you have to get it through the vet and it ain't cheap, but it works.
Apparently fleas are becoming resistant to Frontline.

And yes, *relentless* hoovering, also use one of the sprinkle on powders or sprays for killing fleas in your carpets (and as Geri says, *nothing* by Bob Martin). You have to break the cycle, man. A solid month of really constantly going at it. No, it's no fun, but you want them gone, right? Suck it up.

E2A: Also consider restricting what rooms the cats have access to while you are doing it. Then you can concentrate on killing the bastard fleas room by room until you get to all the spaces they use regularly, where you really go to town.

It's war.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2014)

passenger said:


> my cat is not to keen on kippers



Yeah, mine doesn't like sardines or mackerel. They're supposed to love that shit.


----------



## izz (Sep 23, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> On the cats, yes  (well, eliminall, which is same thing different brand)
> Unsure about sticking it on me own neck


S'gotta be where you can't lick it off. Ideally, should be applied by two cats, one of whom has you in the Scruff of Death and the other of whom warms it in their cleavage (before breaking the top off !) so its not too cold.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 23, 2014)

passenger said:


> my cat is not to keen on kippers



i think you may have a defective cat

do you still have the receipt?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you for the advice all, much appreciated. 



izz said:


> S'gotta be where you can't lick it off. Ideally, should be applied by two cats, one of whom has you in the Scruff of Death and the other of whom warms it in their cleavage (before breaking the top off !) so its not too cold.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 23, 2014)

Sachin has a stinky mouth.  I think he also has teeth issues. He's been lip smacking a bit too much for a few weeks but I caught a whiff of his breath earlier.  Not even breath actually,  just a stink when I picked him up for a cuddle.  I've tried to have a look but he gets that "Not a chance" look on his face and even a scruff grab does little to sedate him. Back to the vet then.  Been and picked up Meg today.  I'd not had any messages about her being ready for collection so asked and she was.  Crossed wires and missing messages but she is home now.  Absolutely wrecked on the buses home.  Biting my lip and all sorts to stop me wailing.  Came home to find all 4 boys greeting me which was so lovely and rare. It was like they were welcoming Meg back. I have got her in place on the sideboard.  Photo in the spoiler tags. I appreciate not everyone is interested in a wooden cat urn. She's the gingery black one on the left,  Pogue, her son,  is the black one on the right. 


Spoiler


----------



## oryx (Sep 23, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Been and picked up Meg today. I'd not had any messages about her being ready for collection so asked and she was. Crossed wires and missing messages but she is home now. Absolutely wrecked on the buses home. Biting my lip and all sorts to stop me wailing. Came home to find all 4 boys greeting me which was so lovely and rare. It was like they were welcoming Meg back. I have got her in place on the sideboard. Photo in the spoiler tags. I appreciate not everyone is interested in a wooden cat urn. She's the gingery black one on the left, Pogue, her son, is the black one on the right.



Aw, got one exactly like Meg's for our much-loved cat who died seven years ago. I find it looks just like a cat fast asleep, which is comforting.


----------



## Manter (Sep 23, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Yeah I know... And I can appreciate that they don't want her in their garden. My mum used to put chilli powder down to keep cats away *mad* Although part of me can't see what the big deal is. Before she was going out we didn't mind other cats coming in and having a sniff. But then we're cat lovers innit.


Well, I love cats (obv) but they can be a nightmare. We have three intact toms near us who poo all round the garden to make a point- plus a dog fox who joins in the territory stuff too. Last week, I found two poos on the patio and three in the lawn, (and it's ok as long as I find them before my curious toddler!) then there is the stuff in the flowerbeds that I find when I'm trying to plant stuff- not to mention the sapling tree that is really suffering it's been sprayed so often. I've put curry powder down and male visitors who need the loo are encouraged to wee against the wall at the back of the garden too


----------



## antimata (Sep 24, 2014)

we went for a walk.

nice day, no others about that i could see .


----------



## Geri (Sep 24, 2014)

I witnessed an act of bravery from Jimmy today. There was another cat in the garden, and he was hissing at it through the patio doors. I went to open the door, and the noise of me turning the key scared the cat and it ran over the wall. Jimmy legged it through the cat flap and chased after it! So proud.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> Well, I love cats (obv) but they can be a nightmare. We have three intact toms near us who poo all round the garden to make a point- plus a dog fox who joins in the territory stuff too. Last week, I found two poos on the patio and three in the lawn, (and it's ok as long as I find them before my curious toddler!) then there is the stuff in the flowerbeds that I find when I'm trying to plant stuff- not to mention the sapling tree that is really suffering it's been sprayed so often. I've put curry powder down and male visitors who need the loo are encouraged to wee against the wall at the back of the garden too


Funny thing, our cat only started pooing all over the place after he had the snip. I think he got taken away from the mum too young.

Have never ending poo cleaning sessions out of the garden.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Been and picked up Meg today.



That's beautiful, Mogden. She's home now. ((Mogden))

Good luck with Sachin. Good for you for getting on it right away. I let Charlie's stinky teeth go on for too long and he must have been in quite a bit of discomfort.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2014)

If you don't mind me saying, about those urns, I didn't know that sort of thing existed. 

I'd been forcing myself to think about the worst when Charlie was in surgery on Monday. I thought my first choice if it was possible was donation if they were a teaching practice, or something like that, but I don't know if that is even an option. Then I thought if not, having his ashes and scattering them on the quiet in the cemetery across the road. It's a beautiful place and I think he'd like to lie in the wildflowers. I wasn't sure I'd cope having his ashes at home. I thought it might make things more difficult for me to cope with, having a physical thing to focus my tears on. When my dad was dying, he told my mum he didn't want a gravestone because he knew she'd go there too often and it would become a focus for her and make it harder to move forward. I think he was right (his ashes are buried in a large field with no marker), he knew her well. And I'm much like her in that respect. That being said, seeing a lovely urn like the one you have... it makes me take pause.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 24, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> If you don't mind me saying, about those urns, I didn't know that sort of thing existed.
> 
> I'd been forcing myself to think about the worst when Charlie was in surgery on Monday. I thought my first choice if it was possible was donation if they were a teaching practice, or something like that, but I don't know if that is even an option. Then I thought if not, having his ashes and scattering them on the quiet in the cemetery across the road. It's a beautiful place and I think he'd like to lie in the wildflowers. I wasn't sure I'd cope having his ashes at home. I thought it might make things more difficult for me to cope with, having a physical thing to focus my tears on. When my dad was dying, he told my mum he didn't want a gravestone because he knew she'd go there too often and it would become a focus for her and make it harder to move forward. I think he was right (his ashes are buried in a large field with no marker), he knew her well. And I'm much like her in that respect. That being said, seeing a lovely urn like the one you have... it makes me take pause.


I've lost 3 cats so far. My namesake Mogden disappeared and then Meg's son died and I found him hiding in the garden.  Burial never really suited me cos I was never sure I would be here in this house.  Cremation was the answer for me and those wooden cats aren't cheap, but they do allow them to live on albeit in another form. The hippy in me talking! The sun streams in the window and allows both of them to be bathed in sunlight which of course most cats will do given half a chance.  So yeah I said to the vet when she went she gets to come home and live on the sideboard.


----------



## passenger (Sep 24, 2014)

my cats making funny sounds, leaning out the window  to a magpie about 15 ft away...


----------



## Mogden (Sep 24, 2014)

passenger said:


> my cats making funny sounds, leaning out the window  to a magpie about 15 ft away...


Is it a sort of aiaiaiai? A proper cat chatter. Flinty used to do that to the pigeons. When it's more wintery she'll be back at it.


----------



## passenger (Sep 24, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Is it a sort of aiaiaiai? A proper cat chatter. Flinty used to do that to the pigeons. When it's more wintery she'll be back at it.


bang on lol, never had a cat do this before


----------



## Mogden (Sep 24, 2014)

passenger said:


> bang on lol, never had a cat do this before


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, it's all been happening here.

Charlie's been drinking loads of water since he came back home from the vet. Yesterday he started being really agitated. He was ravenous for food, desperate for water, and he was very, very, very vocal. I mean constant noises. I stayed up with him overnight to monitor him, and I called them first thing and took him back in.

Turns out his thyroid levels have shot through the roof, back to what they were when he was first diagnosed 18 months ago. No idea what's caused it. Maybe the surgery upset it? Is that even possible? So I'm to double up his thyroid meds, and he's to go back on Monday. I can't give him his first double dose until 6 because he had a single dose this morning. And it's killing me. He's barely slept in 24 hours (me neither) and he's just pacing and yowling constantly. I mean constantly.

This is all just so horrific. It's all my fucking fault for not getting his teeth and his thyroid out while he was stable. Now he's gone downhill all at once.

On the plus side, apparently his mouth looks good.

I'm beside myself.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 25, 2014)

I cried in front of the vet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 25, 2014)

And the receptionist.

And the taxi driver.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 25, 2014)

(((( charlie and VP ))))


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 25, 2014)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 25, 2014)

.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 25, 2014)

Vintage Paw - If it will not conflict with anything else, get the vet to give you some Zylkene - it should help Charlie settle. it is a natural sedative (we gave our last dog some when he was having night terrors and it helped immensely)


----------



## CRI (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh VP, I hope things are better now that Charlie's had his 6 pm mega dose of meds.  You both need the rest.  Take care.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 25, 2014)

(((charlie and vp)))


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 25, 2014)

£90 for a short back 'n sides for an effing cat!!!

"Somebody's" had some more blood taken for tests - he's been off his food for the last few days - his weight is now down to a much more respectable 4.3kg - still not what you'd call slight but a massive reduction from his peak of 6.6kg of several years ago

Waiting for the results tomorrow - hopefully, his kidney results will still be stable (up, but stable) - he won't have pancreatitis (fingers crossed) and his appetite will have picked up by tomorrow and he's eating properly again - that'll mean that his teef are OK and don't need attention


----------



## trashpony (Sep 25, 2014)

(((Charlie and Vintage Paw ))) please don't beat yourself up. I don't think you've done anything wrong.

I hope this doesn't seem crashingly insensitive and maybe makes you smile a bit.

I posted this on fb earlier:





and Rebelda pointed out the uncanny resemblance to this:


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 25, 2014)

(((Vintage Paw)))) Keeping everything crossed, for you both. I know there's no point me telling you not to beat yourself up, but try to be kind to yourself, you're doing everything you can.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 25, 2014)

trashpony said:


> (((Charlie and Vintage Paw ))) please don't beat yourself up. I don't think you've done anything wrong.
> 
> I hope this doesn't seem crashingly insensitive and maybe makes you smile a bit.
> 
> ...



Some years back, my nan's neighbour in the flat downstairs had cats called ronnie and reggie


----------



## trashpony (Sep 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Some years back, my nan's neighbour in the flat downstairs had cats called ronnie and reggie


 My nan's brothers were called Ronnie and Reggie. Perhaps I should rename my boys


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 25, 2014)

Don't beat yourself up Vintage Paw, I've had major guilt fests about my cats before and things I could have, should have done for them but deep down I know I've looked after them properly and given them a lot of love. And I see your crying at the vet and raise you fainting at the vets. I was only 18 at the time and the vet had told me that my childhood cat was probably not going to make it after breaking her tail so I fainted.  She was fine in the end, her tail was amputated and she lived to fight another day 

Hugs to you and Charlie


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you so much, everyone. Yesterday was one hell of a day. I was probably in a worse state than Charlie.

In terms of his meds, the vet has given him some vetergesic, which is in the morphine family, so has a sedative effect as well. I was concerned about the metacam and his kidneys -- the risk is very minor for renal failure but particularly because he'd had 2 injections of it in the past week and the official guidelines say they should only ever have 1, I was very reticent to continue with the oral dose, so we switched to the vetergesic. He had an injection of it at the vets yesterday morning and he gave me some pre-filled syringes to give him morning and night in his mouth. So there's that fun again. At least it doesn't taste of peppermint, so he's less prone to spitting it out -- although the experience with the zantac has made him hold it in his mouth until you let him go and then shake his head so any remaining gets flung away  

I struggled getting the vetergesic into him last night, I think most ended up on my arm, so I fear he may have had a few awful hours in pain. Add to that the very awful symptoms of the raised thyroid levels and it was quite distressing. He wouldn't stop pacing, meowing and yowling, going to his water, lying next to it, crying, barely drinking, not eating a thing... I gave him his double dose of felimazole and left him downstairs so I could try to get some sleep. That didn't work very well. I could hear him yowling constantly downstairs, and I was just lying there in bed shaking, unable to stop. In the end I think I managed to drift off for about half an hour.

As the night went on there were more pauses in between the yowling. I decided to go to bed normally instead of staying on the settee all night as I did the night before. He yowled on and off through the night but it definitely decreased a bit. I got up at 5.40 and gave him his next double dose, and a full tin of tuna, that he polished off almost in its entirety (apart from the bit I'd mixed with the paste that's supposed to bind his poorly poos up... that got left altoghter - but the vetergesic can cause constipation over time so I figure that will right itself over the next few days). He clearly wanted more, so I gave him a pouch of Felix and he polished most of that off too. He'd drunk loads of water overnight, and he's drunk nearly double that amount during today as well. I know that's a symptom of the thyroid, but while he's got diarrhea it's no bad thing to be taking on extra water.

I managed to get most of his vetergesic into him at 7am, and since then he's been napping on and off most of the day, and is barely yowling at all now. He's still eating, drinking a ton as I said, but he seems much calmer. I worked out he hadn't slept at all for about 36 hours (nor me  ) so he must be absolutely exhausted. It was touch and go last night, not in terms of losing him I don't think but I was steeling myself for having to take him in again today to ask them to put him on fluids over the weekend while his felimazole starts working a bit better. But thankfully like I say he seems to be doing better. I can only assume being quieter is better... it's got to be, because the yowling was quite horrific.

Hopefully after another day or two of the new felimazole dose he'll continue to improve. It can take a while for it to really kick in, and I fully expect the new 5mg twice a day dose will need to be finessed over time. We have no idea what made it suddenly skyrocket after he'd been so stable for so long, particularly since when he was on 2.5mg twice a day his T4 levels were actually on the low side of normal. So it might be a long road ahead before he's properly stable again. I really don't want him to have to go through surgery again, but I'm certainly second guessing my decision to give him the meds for his lifetime rather than taking the thyroid out. But that's a decision for the future.

I feel better for being able to get a bit of sleep last night, I even managed to find the time and energy and motivation to wash my hair  And I'm sure Charlie is feeling a tiny bit better too. He's just polished off some more food.

And trashpony -- that picture is wonderful, the resemblance is uncanny  The one at the front looks like the calm brains of the operation, and the one at the back looks like the crazy-eyed heavy making sure you 'comply'.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2014)

On the plus side, his two remaining fangs look sparkly white - he's never had a more beautiful smile


----------



## passenger (Sep 26, 2014)

Bony the not very loveing cat is being rather to nice


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm glad he's eating and drinking VP - that's got to be a sign that he's feeling better 

I'd like to say that Bubbles is the brains. Well, I think he is, but only because Loki is so very dim


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 26, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I worked out he hadn't slept at all for about 36 hours (nor me  )



Bloody hell VP, that's some ordeal 

Glad to hear he's eating - and don't forget to look after yourself! - and yeah, here's hoping another day or two will see him improve again. I really feel for you - and Charlie!


----------



## izz (Sep 26, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I cried in front of the vet.


Darling one, anyone who's ever lived with a cat, has cried in front of the vet. And the nurses. And the receptionists. And the people looking at the crazy woman crying in her car. And the people wondering what that snuffling noise is in Tesco. etc. At least the vet, nurses and receptionists are well used to it.

e2a fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 26, 2014)

(((Vintage Paw ))) and (((Charlie)))


----------



## Mogden (Sep 26, 2014)

izz said:


> Darling one, anyone who's ever lived with a cat, has cried in front of the vet. And the nurses. And the receptionists. And the people looking at the crazy woman crying in her car. And the people wondering what that snuffling noise is in Tesco. etc. At least the vet, nurses and receptionists are well used to it.
> 
> e2a fingers crossed for you both.


And on the bus,  and walking home clinging to a cat box. ..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2014)

((((Everyone who loves their pets))))


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 27, 2014)

Results from Bobs blood test were better than expected - the vet normally does the test in the practice but is having to send away for the time being so we won't get the definitive until Monday - however:-

2 enzymes that are present when pancreatitis is suspected, one is normal and one is ever so slightly up, but not to where it was back a couple of months ago when he did have a flare up - so GOOD

His kidney readings are lower than they were a couple of months ago, when he had his little "episode" so that's good - they're not normal but they are down - so GOOD

White blood cell reading is high, indicating as suspected infection "somewhere" - a broad spectrum 12 day antibiotic injection has been given, hopefully that'll see him on the mend and eating a bit more normally

He's feeling a little sorry for himself at the moment as he's had to go to the vets twice in three days and he really doesn't like going there - a new cat carry basket has been sourced as the last one, bought after the old one broke, is worse than useless unless you can "post" the cat into it (which with Bob you can't). In theory, the whole top half lifts off and can quickly be reassembled, but the basket is, let's be honest cheap and cheerful and is not very well-made and putting the top back on is a bit of a knack which you can't really practice when you're trying to get a cat into it


----------



## thriller (Sep 27, 2014)

what a hero:

* Syrian ambulance driver cares for cats abandoned by owners fleeing shelling in Aleppo *

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...wners-fleeing-shelling-in-aleppo-9759501.html


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 28, 2014)

.  Vintage Paw, so sorry to hear about Charlie, hope you're seeing some improvement , and you're both feeling more rested. 
High Voltage, glad to hear the good interim results and fingers crossed for Monday

Mogden love your description of the sun on your two wooden cats

trashpony  the Kray Kats


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope that anti-biotic gives Bob the boost he needs, High Voltage -- it all sounds pretty positive so far


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Charlie didn't have a good weekend. Friday was good, he was calmer, still drinking loads and being a bit fussy with food, but certainly an improvement over Weds and Thurs. Saturday saw him take a turn for the worse, which continued getting worse over Sunday as well. He became agitated again, miaowing and yowling, pacing, going to his water, wandering away from his water, over and over, not eating much, begging for water even though he had a full, clean bowl and had just drunk some. He's clearly lost weight the past few days, and must have had diarrhea for nearly 2 weeks now (although it's only twice a day, it's still not pleasant for him).

I had an appointment for him this morning anyway. When I got there, his usual vet, Ted, was there back off his hols, so I asked if I could make sure my appointment was with him. I was so relieved to see him. The other vets are great but I've been seeing Ted for nearly 18 months now and he knows Charlie so well... plus his manner makes me feel so at ease, which I think is quite important. I wanted to run in and hug him but I would have embarrassed the both of us and probably would have had to be removed, wailing and crying 

Anyway, his heart rate and breathing are both good. He palpated his abdomen and it seemed fine. His mouth is looking good - maybe a little tiny bit of redness in one area but it doesn't seem to be a problem. A bit of food stuck along his gums but again seemingly not a problem. His mouth has been healing well, it seems. He said the higher felimazole dose should have had a bit of an effect by now but it can take a couple of weeks or more to really get working properly. He suggested having Charlie back in on fluids again. That way they can 'monitor what goes in, and what comes out'. To be quite honest, although I'm heartbroken that Charlie has to go through the stress of being there again, I'm also relieved because I know they'll be able to make sure he's hydrated, taking his medication, and in a controlled environment. I don't know how long he'll be in for. At least a couple of days, maybe even all week. I want to be sure he won't suddenly start to go downhill again if I bring him home before we're sure we've worked out what needs to be treated. It's probably less stressful for him in the long term to be there for a while and then be able to come home and stay at home with only his usual 3 monthly check ups, than it is to be at home now but have to keep going back every other day because we don't know what's wrong. Plus I'd rather they be in charge of medicating him with whatever he needs, because it's incredibly stressful if I have to give him something orally... for everyone involved. And I'm not always certain he gets the full amount.

I miss the little fucker.

Monkey, in happier, healthier times:


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 29, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> 2 enzymes that are present when pancreatitis is suspected, one is normal and one is ever so slightly up, but not to where it was back a couple of months ago when he did have a flare up - so GOOD
> 
> His kidney readings are lower than they were a couple of months ago, when he had his little "episode" so that's good - they're not normal but they are down - so GOOD
> 
> White blood cell reading is high, indicating as suspected infection "somewhere" - a broad spectrum 12 day antibiotic injection has been given, hopefully that'll see him on the mend and eating a bit more normally



  Here's hoping he's on the road to recovery.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 29, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> He suggested having Charlie back in on fluids again. That way they can 'monitor what goes in, and what comes out'. To be quite honest, although I'm heartbroken that Charlie has to go through the stress of being there again, I'm also relieved because I know they'll be able to make sure he's hydrated, taking his medication, and in a controlled environment.



Ach, sorry to hear it's not better news VP but I think you're right that he's in the best place for now. I still have everything crossed for you both. Lovely picture as well


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 29, 2014)

izz said:


> And the people looking at the crazy woman crying in her car.



And the people looking at the skinhead crying in his car. I'm such a soppy twat.


In other news, one of my cats was charging up and down the hall the other day, making the usual noises made when chasing one of the many toys. Fifteen minutes later I go out there and there is - I think - a young pigeon sitting blinking at me. He was done for, poor thing, I had to take him outside and finish him off. Horrible job.

That's all of 3 birds in, what, 7 years? So hardly a big deal but what a crappy job it was finishing him. I made it really fast mind.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 29, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> And the people looking at the skinhead crying in his car. I'm such a soppy twat.
> 
> 
> In other news, one of my cats was charging up and down the hall the other day, making the usual noises made when chasing one of the many toys. Fifteen minutes later I go out there and there is - I think - a young pigeon sitting blinking at me. He was done for, poor thing, I had to take him outside and finish him off. Horrible job.
> ...


You are better at it than I then.  I've had a badly cat attacked bird in the garden once. Couldn't bring myself to do it in so I had to shove it in a box,  run down to the RSPCA and ask them to finish it off hastily shoving some coins in the collection box.  Only time I will donate to them mind!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, all has changed again.

Ted called back. They managed to take some blood. His thyroid is already back to normal levels, at 19 instead of 90. His kidneys are fine, heart is fine (that they can tell without ecgs or whatever), glucose is fine. He was so stressed though, they simply couldn't get a drip in him without sedation. He's not dehydrated apparently. He's 4.5kg, whereas he's usually about 5, so he's lost a deal of weight. His liver enzymes are over 700, when they should be in the 100s. It was the same when he was diagnosed with his thyroid, and they eventually came down. The easiest thing to do at the moment is to assume they peaked again because of the thyroid problem, and that they will come down in time (apparently liver enzymes can go up fast but take ages to come down again). The other possibilities are that there is an infection causing the spike, or there is a tumour. He's given him penicillin for any possible infection, a vit B12 shot, some anti-nausea medication, and sent him home again. He said he'd prefer him to be at home since he's in no immediate danger, because he's just so unbelievably stressed. So I've picked him up again. 

He can eat normal food again now his mouth has had a week to settle a bit, so he's just eaten a full pouch and a 1/4 of Royal Canin Sensitivity Control (to help ease his poorly tummy hopefully), and he's drinking buckets of water. He did a wee in his carry basket  Not sure if he did it while waiting at the vet or on the way home, I think the former. He's never, ever done that before. He must be so fucking terrified. I feel just awful for him. I wish there was some way to calm him. I'm trying not to mither him, just let him do his thing and keep my distance, he's got a thick blanket under a chair so he can hide, and access to upstairs so he can disappear under the bed. No more medicine for me to give him apart from his thyroid tablet, which he has in food or a treat, so no more being grabbed and wrapped up in a towel and a syringe poked in his mouth. I'm certain that hasn't helped his stress levels one little bit.

We have to go back on Weds morning for Ted to check him over again, maybe give him another penicillin injection. I wish there was some way to bend time, so that those 2 days appear like 6 months to Charlie, because all this to-ing and fro-ing is turning him into a complete wreck and it's just awful for him  And it's horrible watching him drinking. He's drinking so much, with such urgency. He drinks, wanders away, yowls, comes back, yowls, drinks, drools, and so on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2014)

(((VP and Charlie))) x


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 29, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I wish there was some way to calm him. I'm trying not to mither him, just let him do his thing and keep my distance



Which is all you can do.  I'm so sorry this is dragging on, but time is all you can give it now. Good luck for Wednesday.


----------



## izz (Sep 29, 2014)

Vintage Paw - do you have any Feliway on the go ?


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 29, 2014)

Vintage Paw - I'ld suggest the zylkene option - have a read of the blurb on here.

http://www.petdrugsonline.co.uk/cat...&CAGPSPN=pla&gclid=CPbV0omKh8ECFQjItAodgBoAgA

I've used the far higher dosage on a dog with "night terrors" and it worked, very quickly, calmed him down a treat, allowed him (and us) to get some sleep.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2014)

izz said:


> Vintage Paw - do you have any Feliway on the go ?



I do. I remembered I had some last week and it's been on constantly since. He's actually calmed down a bit now. Still the occasional yowl, but no more frantic drinking like it's his last drink. I've emptied the bowl a bit so he can't immerse his whole chest in it (his bib was soaked through!). He's still drinking often but in a slightly more settled way, even though he's still a bit agitated and twitchy. He's continued eating too, thankfully. I think he feels quite hungry. Maybe one of the injections gave him a bit of a boost? 



StoneRoad said:


> Vintage Paw - I'ld suggest the zylkene option - have a read of the blurb on here.
> 
> http://www.petdrugsonline.co.uk/cat...&CAGPSPN=pla&gclid=CPbV0omKh8ECFQjItAodgBoAgA
> 
> I've used the far higher dosage on a dog with "night terrors" and it worked, very quickly, calmed him down a treat, allowed him (and us) to get some sleep.



Thanks for the link, I'll bookmark it. I don't want to give him anything else at the moment, he's got a million medications working away inside him right now, and he's calmed down a little (although not completely), so I'll give it time and see if I need something more long term.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 29, 2014)

We used to open the capsules and mix with food - usually gravy ! - or in the last stage, when he really had trouble eating some days, it was put into some water. Given basically as late in the day as possible so he would sleep. But takes so little time to work that it can be given only a short time before travelling when used for relieving stress.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2014)

Is there any issue with it being milk protein? Cats generally don't get on too well with milk stuff (contrary to popular belief). But I am unsure as to what elements in milk it is they can have problems with.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is there any issue with it being milk protein? Cats generally don't get on too well with milk stuff (contrary to popular belief). But I am unsure as to what elements in milk it is they can have problems with.



my understanding is that it's the lactose in milk that many cats (and a modest number of humans) have problems digesting


----------



## Mogden (Sep 29, 2014)

Wilbur will guzzle gallons of Wilkos cat milk given the chance.  I started the garden kitties on that when they were tiny cos my cat sitter said they really were tiny and could do with the calories. As they were still indoors I did notice too much or too frequent amounts of it would cause slightly bloody poos.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Wilbur will guzzle gallons of Wilkos cat milk given the chance.  I started the garden kitties on that when they were tiny cos my cat sitter said they really were tiny and could do with the calories. As they were still indoors I did notice too much or too frequent amounts of it would cause slightly bloody poos.





didn't know that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2014)

in slight contrast to much of today's news, neighbour's kitteh (miniature panther) wanted some fuss this morning which i had to keep fairly brief, else i'd have missed the train to work, and not sure this would have been accepted as an excuse for being late.

pretty rare for him - he had some sort of traumatic experience when he was little and is not very trusting of hoomans in general and men in particular.   maybe he's mellowing a bit.

 

(picture taken during the summer)


----------



## Mogden (Sep 29, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> didn't know that.


I freaked the first time I noticed it,  Googled it so I didn't leg it to the vets for no real reason,  saw something about cat milk and then did a bit of a study to make sure that's what it was. Not that it bothers Wilbur.  He knows he gets some most mornings and woe betide any of the others getting in his way.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 29, 2014)

he's spitting image of my panther, sadly she's been away over the bridge for several years ........ she wasn't too fond of strangers, chased dogs! but could spend hours as a lapcat ........ and lying in the sun !


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 29, 2014)

Vintage Paw . Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Charlie.


----------



## Epona (Oct 1, 2014)

Vintage Paw - only just catching up with Urban having been away for a bit due to people close to me being ill - sorry to see that things haven't been great, wishing you and Charlie all the best xx


----------



## antimata (Oct 1, 2014)

i came home after tuna hunting and left the bags on the kitchen floor.
tiger gos in for a sniff/look but decides nah and tries to exit said bag via handle and gets stuck.
que tiger backing up, meowing and running around (mostly backwards).
i laughed myself to tears....that was not appreciated..

later a dusk tiger did the usual running flying leap to top of neighbours fence (bit like the triple  jump) and completely face planted jump 1 then bailed and sulked under bbq. i once again laughed out loud..glare..

normally i cant work out how fast and effortlessly she does it......


----------



## Epona (Oct 1, 2014)

antimata said:


> i came home after tuna hunting and left the bags on the kitchen floor.
> tiger gos in for a sniff/look but decides nah and tries to exit said bag via handle and gets stuck.
> que tiger backing up, meowing and running around (mostly backwards).
> i laughed myself to tears....that was not appreciated..
> ...



I have 1 cat who does that constantly - for him, feline grace is a complete myth.  I have seen him fall off the sofa when walking along it. I have seen him try to jump from the edge of the desk to the top of the bookcase and miss and slide all the way down to the floor with his legs akimbo like some sort of cartoon creation.

I love him dearly and he is the friendliest and sweetest cat ever (although a long way from being the most intelligent!) but I have sometimes considered whether it would be a good idea to put foam padding around our home for the sake of his safety.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the well wishes again, everyone.

One (or maybe all) of the injections Ted gave Charlie on Monday seems to have contained some magic serum, because once he calmed down on Monday afternoon he's been a different cat. He's eating normally, drinking normally, yesterday he jumped up on me a few times and had some lovely tickles and purred a lot and slept on me. He's completely calm. He still sulks under a dark, dusty chair out of the way, but in time I expect he'll be back to sleeping in the sun on the bed.

I took him back this morning and Ted was really amazed he'd sprung back so quickly.

If it was the penicillin that helped, it's likely because he either had hepatitis (apparently can be a secondary symptom of an overactive thyroid -- who knew?) or an infection that travelled to his liver from his gall bladder after having had a poorly tummy for so long. Either way, he gave him another shot of it this morning, and I'm to take him back on Friday to finish the course.

In terms of the B12, he said it's his favourite injection to give because years ago he was treating a cat that was inappetent, and he couldn't work out why after trying everything and looking for everything. He referred it to specialists at Liverpool in the end, and the first thing they did was give it a B12 shot, and it started eating again immediately. Since then it's a go-to thing he does if a cat is out of sorts for confusing reasons. It doesn't hurt if that's not the reason they're poorly, but it can make a big difference. Since Charlie had been having poorly poos for a couple of weeks it's entirely possible his gut wasn't producing the B12 he needed.

The anti-nausea injection likely just made him feel a bit better in general. Even though he wasn't vomiting he probably felt sick.

He's put on a little bit of weight over the last 2 days as well, which is great.

I'm so proud of the little bugger. It really is astonishing how quickly he bounced back. I just have to hope it lasts now. After Friday's visit we're hopeful he won't need to go back for a while. He'll probably need another blood test in about 3-4 weeks, just to check the thyroid isn't dropping too low, and to see if the liver enzyme levels are starting to come down. I think he'll be glad to have some peace and quiet. He was a lot calmer at the vet today, but on Monday Ted was saying when I left him he was in a complete state. I feel so sorry for the little thing, he'd been through so much.

There were 4 pets at the vet waiting with me this morning all called Charlie 

Edit: oh, and I'm sure you're all dying to know -- yes, he did a normal poo this morning for the first time in 2 weeks


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 1, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> he's been a different cat.



Yay! 



Vintage Paw said:


> ..yes, he did a normal poo this morning for the first time in 2 weeks



Double yay! 

Really, really pleased for you both


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I think he's a tough little fighter when he wants to be, it's just a case of finding out what's causing his ills. I'm remaining cautious -- 2 days of happy monkey doesn't mean it'll stay that way. But the signs are good so far


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 1, 2014)

so pleased for Charlie, and you, Vintage Paw !
Ted sounds a very good pet vet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> so pleased for Charlie, and you, Vintage Paw !
> Ted sounds a very good pet vet.



Thank you.

He's great. The others I saw over the past 2 weeks were great too, but there's something about Ted. He has a lovely demeanor, that if nothing else keeps me calm. He has cats himself, and seems to be a bit of a nutty "I'd do anything for my cats" sort of person just like the rest of us, which helps 

That's twice now that shortly after finally being able to see him he's been able to get to the bottom of Charlie's problems when others haven't.


----------



## Epona (Oct 1, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Edit: oh, and I'm sure you're all dying to know -- yes, he did a normal poo this morning for the first time in 2 weeks



Glad to hear that Charlie has perked up!  We're all pet owners here and familiar with poo monitoring to check health 

(Edit: Oh and I know what you mean about vets, my old vet seemed to be very instinctive when it came to cats and their health and he obviously adored them, he'd always greet my boys with kind words and a big smile and pick them up for cuddles, and they absolutely adored him.  Unfortunately he passed away due to cancer, the vet who replaced him is a really good vet but doesn't quite have the same cat mojo iykwim).


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 1, 2014)

Epona said:


> Vintage Paw - only just catching up with Urban having been away for a bit due to people close to me being ill - sorry to see that things haven't been great, wishing you and Charlie all the best xx



Hope you and yours are ok as well.


----------



## Epona (Oct 1, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Hope you and yours are ok as well.


OH has been ill but is on the mend, thanks!


----------



## passenger (Oct 1, 2014)

a twenty minute brush is never enough


----------



## Epona (Oct 1, 2014)

One of my cats is so hooked on cuddles that I have put serious thought into buying one of those papoose type carriers that you can get for babies.  On the basis that it would leave my hands free instead of having to hold him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2014)

at monkey


----------



## trashpony (Oct 1, 2014)

Go Monkey! Hope he carries on going from strength to strength VP


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 2, 2014)

Glad to hear Charlie is on the mend!

The cat is being a right pain in the arse at the moment.  When we bring her in at night she cries by the back door to be let out for ages (we can't leave her out all night as we have no cat flap and she'll end up wanting to come in and something silly like 2AM) so she's being deliberately naughty in an attempt to be let out by sitting on tables and doing stuff she knows she's not allowed to do.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 2, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Glad to hear Charlie is on the mend!
> 
> The cat is being a right pain in the arse at the moment.  When we bring her in at night she cries by the back door to be let out for ages (we can't leave her out all night as we have no cat flap and she'll end up wanting to come in and something silly like 2AM) so she's being deliberately naughty in an attempt to be let out by sitting on tables and doing stuff she knows she's not allowed to do.



Thank you!

They are cheeky little buggers, aren't they? You can't train them like you can dogs, but they are very quick learners and very canny.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 2, 2014)

A side effect of Charlie's dental surgery is he now has a cartoon cat smile.


----------



## CRI (Oct 2, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> A side effect of Charlie's dental surgery is he now has a cartoon cat smile.


Great news about Charlie - and now he's got the face to make him the next internet star!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Manter (Oct 2, 2014)

v cute!  glad he's better


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2014)

He looks like he needs a pipe 

I was just sorting out the dirty plates and Loki jumped up on the counter, jumped into the sink and pissed into the plughole  

Is this normal??? I've never had a cat do it before. I turned the tap on his arse but he just looked mildly surprised (I think his fur is so thick it barely registers).

I feel a bit discombobulated


----------



## Mogden (Oct 2, 2014)

trashpony said:


> He looks like he needs a pipe
> 
> I was just sorting out the dirty plates and Loki jumped up on the counter, jumped into the sink and pissed into the plughole
> 
> ...


No???

Meg pissed on me when she was ill and mine have peed on various items of my clothing at one time or another but not in the sink??


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2014)

trashpony said:


> He looks like he needs a pipe
> 
> I was just sorting out the dirty plates and Loki jumped up on the counter, jumped into the sink and pissed into the plughole
> 
> ...



one of the mogs I used to live with piddled in the bath once.

I'm not sure whether feline logic made him think maybe this was my litter tray...

some cats have managed to learn how to use a conventional toilet


----------



## thriller (Oct 3, 2014)

*Looks interesting:*

*Cat Watch 2014: What’s it like being a cat?*

Cats are at a crucial point in their evolutionary journey as they transform from solitary hunters to domestic pets, a study by the BBC and the Royal Veterinary College has revealed.

Our felines are adapting quickly to life in densely-packed cities, changing their behaviour to fit in with our 21st Century lives. They are time-sharing territory with other cats, killing less prey and learning to communicate with each other and people, research for BBC Two's Cat Watch 2014 found.

In the first of a three-part series on the lives of modern domestic cats, we look at how our pets experience the world.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-28795300


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 3, 2014)

CRI I saw this and I thought of you  

http://www.boredpanda.com/thula-therapy-cat-autistic-artist-iris-grace/


----------



## Mogden (Oct 3, 2014)

secretsquirrel said:


> CRI I saw this and I thought of you
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/thula-therapy-cat-autistic-artist-iris-grace/


Oh that's such a lovely story to read.  Iris is an amazing artist.  I often wonder if my love of cats is precisely because they are so wonderfully aloof but so comforting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> A side effect of Charlie's dental surgery is he now has a cartoon cat smile.


I can't like that photo enough!!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 3, 2014)

Mogden I might have got something in my eye whilst reading it...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2014)

trashpony said:


> He looks like he needs a pipe
> 
> I was just sorting out the dirty plates and Loki jumped up on the counter, jumped into the sink and pissed into the plughole
> 
> ...



My old cat, Smokey, took to peeing in my mum's mini hi-fi. She would stand on the lid so the CD cover popped up, then pee in it. She also used to poo on the draining board next to the sink on occasion. She was really getting on in years at the time, and I think her kidneys weren't the best.

As far as I'm aware, unusual toilet habits can be a symptom of stress and/or illness. 

First off, I'd take note to see if he does it again, and pay a bit more attention to his other behaviour over the next couple of days. If he does do it again (or somewhere else equally as strange) but he seems perfectly healthy and happy otherwise, perhaps try a feliway diffuser in the room he's doing it in, and/or some of the feliway spray around where he's doing it.

If that doesn't deter him, it _could_ be a sign of something else. At what point you'd head to a vet for advice I can't say, you have to go with you gut and you know his behaviour better than us. Cat's aren't generally very good at telling us when they're feeling grotty, until it gets to the point where it's really quite bad, so we have to try to pick up on seemingly innocuous behaviours to spot things early. If he's eating and drinking okay and not showing any kind of other weird behaviour he's probably fine, but I'd be on the look out for anything strange just in case.

Could it be he's had a run in with a neighbour cat and he's feeling a bit territorial/insecure?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2014)

Hmm - that's very interesting VP. Everything seems completely normal but he is really quite bullied by his (runt) bro. There's a reason why Bubbles has gone from being on the failure to thrive list to fat bastard. He's massively, totally in charge. He takes Loki's food and pushes him off the bed. They do cuddle one another but he's definitely top cat. 

Not sure about other cats. I will give him loads of tlc and see how he gets on. For all I know, he's an inveterate sink pisser and I've just never realised before


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Hmm - that's very interesting VP. Everything seems completely normal but he is really quite bullied by his (runt) bro. There's a reason why Bubbles has gone from being on the failure to thrive list to fat bastard. He's massively, totally in charge. He takes Loki's food and pushes him off the bed. They do cuddle one another but he's definitely top cat.
> 
> Not sure about other cats. I will give him loads of tlc and see how he gets on. For all I know, he's an inveterate sink pisser and I've just never realised before





have you got more than one litter tray?  can be a problem with multi cat households, if a single litter tray ends up in one cat's territory


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have you got more than one litter tray?  can be a problem with multi cat households, if a single litter tray ends up in one cat's territory


I used to but they don't use litter trays at all. I've made it sound quite bad but they're really very affectionate with one another - they groom each other and often sleep together. Loki quite often starts the attack - he's not massively bullied. But there's a definite hierarchy


----------



## CRI (Oct 3, 2014)

secretsquirrel said:


> CRI I saw this and I thought of you
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/thula-therapy-cat-autistic-artist-iris-grace/


That's really so, so lovely.  Maine Coons are probably ideal for something like this because they like to get involved in stuff, rather than sitting back and doing their own thing.  The photos are just amazing.


----------



## CRI (Oct 3, 2014)

Breeze had her annual jabs today.  When we got her, the previous owners said she had a wee lump inside her mouth.  I feel a bit bad that I never noticed it, but the vet said it's now inflamed - as are the gums around it.  So Monday I go to the dentist and the Monday after Breeze goes to the (different) dentist.

Few snaps from today with the new pocket camera that has a bounce flash.  Kind of fun.

Indoor bowls:







No, I didn't do it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2014)

She's so majestic, CRI 

Good luck to the both of you for your respective dentist visits.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2014)

CRI said:


> Indoor bowls:


----------



## toggle (Oct 4, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I used to but they don't use litter trays at all. I've made it sound quite bad but they're really very affectionate with one another - they groom each other and often sleep together. Loki quite often starts the attack - he's not massively bullied. But there's a definite hierarchy



cats will often find somewhere that seems sensible to them if they can't or don't want to get to their normal place. kids do have a bad habit f shutting the downstairs loo door, which is where the litter tray is. and we've had catcrap on the doormat a few times, and one occasion where she wandered round the bedroom pawing at thngs, then piddled over Bakunin 's dir5ty socks.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2014)

So Max our cat (see avatar from when he was a younger kitty) is knocking on in years.  We're not entirely sure how old he is as he was a rescue cat, but given what the vet reckons he's probably about 20 now, and he looks it tbf.  He's skinny even though he eats plenty, he sleeps a lot and is a bit blind, deaf and forgetful.  But he's happy and in good health.

However, we have a mice problem.  Always have and always will because of where we live.  One of those things and we make sure there's no food around they can get at.  Max has caught plenty in the past, but not for a couple of years, we assume due to deafness.  This year, the mice have been cheeky cunts and have been properly mugging him off as the only food in the flat they can get at is in his bowl   I've walked into the kitchen a couple of times to spot one legging it away from there  

Anyway, their over confidence has been their downfall as Max has caught 2 of the little fuckers this week   And he's so ridiculously proud of himself   He immediately brought one in to me on the sofa on Monday (I did nearly have a half attack when he dumped it next to me  ) and then dropped another at the OH's feet when he went in the kitchen this morning   So yay Max


----------



## Geri (Oct 4, 2014)

Jimmy just threw up into his food bowl. He's a class act!


----------



## oryx (Oct 4, 2014)

Geri said:


> Jimmy just threw up into his food bowl. He's a class act!


----------



## izz (Oct 4, 2014)

Geri said:


> Jimmy just threw up into his food bowl. He's a class act!


tidy though


----------



## Ozone (Oct 4, 2014)

trashpony said:


> He looks like he needs a pipe
> 
> I was just sorting out the dirty plates and Loki jumped up on the counter, jumped into the sink and pissed into the plughole
> 
> ...



One of our three cats started peeing in the neighbours drain in their back garden when we first started letting him outside (~4 months old) ...I couldn't believe it when I first saw it...and I kept praying the neighbours didn't see him and grumble.

He's now 18 months old. I caught him hovering over our bathroom sink a couple of months ago and promptly diverted his attention before he did his business.....
Anyway, a few days later I was cleaning my teeth when he waltzed into the bathroom, hopped onto the loo and had an enormous wee...perfect aim and no splashing..... He doesn't use the loo every day, and we tend to keep the door closed, but he uses it whenever he has the chance/it's raining outside!

Personally I wouldn't worry too much about it (unless he starts having accidents elsewhere/other symptoms)...and you never know he may start using the loo too!! It's a shame mine hasn't learned to flush!


----------



## thriller (Oct 4, 2014)

Does anyone think this is worth taking up? The vet offered the following:

Direct Debit £11.50 per month for 12 months = £138.

This includes 12 months of worming and defleaing treatment.
Spaying -get 25% off 
micropchipping - though they are indoor cats, so not really worth it. 

Plus get 2 kg worth of pet food if take up the offer.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2014)

Worming and de-fleaing doesn't cost very much. Not sure how much spaying costs. It might nudge it up towards the £100+ mark. It's worth getting them microchipped regardless, doors can be left open by accident by guests/workmen/drunk owners who don't know any better.

I take it that figure doesn't cover annual boosters nor the cost of any consultations?


----------



## CRI (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd look around on line and see what other vets are offering.  Most of them do some kind of package like this for routine treatments as opposed to insurance for bigger things (although vets often offer or recommend certain policies for that.)  I really, really don't like vets pushing stuff like this though.  I know they get major perks for selling specific types of food that are actually as rubbish as the cheapest store brand pet food in terms of nutrition.  I think it's the same for these "care plans."  I can deal with a fairly subtle sign on the desk or wall advertising it, but I'd be well pissed off if I felt the vet were trying to push it as a special offer (like shoe shops that pester you to buy extra laces or waterproofing when you buy shoes .  If I want it, I'll bloody buy it.)


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2014)

colacubes said:


> So Max our cat (see avatar from when he was a younger kitty) is knocking on in years.  We're not entirely sure how old he is as he was a rescue cat, but given what the vet reckons he's probably about 20 now, and he looks it tbf.  He's skinny even though he eats plenty, he sleeps a lot and is a bit blind, deaf and forgetful.  But he's happy and in good health.
> 
> However, we have a mice problem.  Always have and always will because of where we live.  One of those things and we make sure there's no food around they can get at.  Max has caught plenty in the past, but not for a couple of years, we assume due to deafness.  This year, the mice have been cheeky cunts and have been properly mugging him off as the only food in the flat they can get at is in his bowl   I've walked into the kitchen a couple of times to spot one legging it away from there
> 
> Anyway, their over confidence has been their downfall as Max has caught 2 of the little fuckers this week   And he's so ridiculously proud of himself   He immediately brought one in to me on the sofa on Monday (I did nearly have a half attack when he dumped it next to me  ) and then dropped another at the OH's feet when he went in the kitchen this morning   So yay Max


Bless you, Max! This post has really made my day.  I feel proud and he's not even my cat...


----------



## thriller (Oct 4, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Worming and de-fleaing doesn't cost very much. Not sure how much spaying costs. It might nudge it up towards the £100+ mark. It's worth getting them microchipped regardless, doors can be left open by accident by guests/workmen/drunk owners who don't know any better.
> 
> I take it that figure doesn't cover annual boosters nor the cost of any consultations?



I've looked at the booklet. It includes flea treatment-suffient for 12 months
worming treatment-sufficient for 12 months
microchip implant
nurse examination 6 months after vaccination
spaying costs around £80-get 25% discount
general health check up.
free bag of premium diet

I might go for it when I take her for her second injection in 3 weeks time. £11.50 pm is not too much. Plus the vet is just 15 minutes walk from my flat-which is bonus.


----------



## toggle (Oct 4, 2014)

thriller said:


> Does anyone think this is worth taking up? The vet offered the following:
> 
> Direct Debit £11.50 per month for 12 months = £138.
> 
> ...



do the cats know they are indoor cats? - can you absolutely guarantee they will never get out? cause if they do and they aren't used to outside, then they are more likely to get disorientated and lost than cats who wander in and out daily.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 4, 2014)

My animal loving land lady rescued a down on its luck per sign this week. As part of her living comes from doggy daycare she asked to put in my room. It's very sweet but can't aim for the litter tray.....my wake up call this morning was a foot in cat shit


----------



## thriller (Oct 4, 2014)

toggle said:


> do the cats know they are indoor cats? - can you absolutely guarantee they will never get out? cause if they do and they aren't used to outside, then they are more likely to get disorientated and lost than cats who wander in and out daily.



i think they do. When anyone comes into the flat, they scupper under the sofa bed. Sometimes when I let them wonder around the communal stairs, and they hear a door opening, they run back into the flat in a panic.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 4, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> View attachment 61998 My animal loving land lady rescued a down on its luck per sign this week. As part of her living comes from doggy daycare she asked to put in my room. It's very sweet but can't aim for the litter tray.....my wake up call this morning was a foot in cat shit


Fab photo. And I assume Persian not per sign.


----------



## toggle (Oct 4, 2014)

thriller said:


> i think they do. When anyone comes into the flat, they scupper under the sofa bed. Sometimes when I let them wonder around the communal stairs, and they hear a door opening, they run back into the flat in a panic.



one day, they might run the wrong way in that panic.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 5, 2014)

Bad news from down under 

Ours was hit by a car and died yesterday, he wasn't even 4 yet. He nearly escaped convict land and was booked on a plane back home to London on Wednesday. Mrs Mapped is in full on grief mode keeps breaking down and wailing and I don't know what to do to calm her down, which I need to do as she's 7 months pregnant and this can't be doing the baby any good. 

RIP The Frog, the best cat I've ever been owned by





And also a dirty little bastard


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh! really sad news  ((( Mapped )))  and ((( Mrs Mapped )))


----------



## Mapped (Oct 5, 2014)

It's shit. I'm keeping myself busy with packing, selling stuff and getting ready to leave and trying not to think about it, but Mrs Mapped can't stop weeping 

I turned to booze last night, but she doesn't have that option.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry because I know how sad it is to lose a purry friend but that pic of the toilet cat made me snigger out loud.

But so sorry for your loss


----------



## Mapped (Oct 5, 2014)

pennimania said:


> I'm so sorry because I know how sad it is to lose a purry friend but that pic of the toilet cat made me snigger out loud.
> 
> But so sorry for your loss



That's how I remember him by. He was always going stupid stuff and we were constantly play fighting. Even his massive nemesis (Cthulhu) from next door has been round constantly since it happened, wondering where he is. (our cat was normal size BTW)


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

Cthulhu

There is a cat next door called Judas - a massive tabby fucker. 

But still sorry about your black beauty - it's always hard


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your cat shaped loss


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 5, 2014)

((((Mapped ))))


----------



## Mogden (Oct 5, 2014)

((Mapped))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 5, 2014)

Mapped I am so, so sorry.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2014)

So sorry to hear that (((Mapped)))  x


----------



## Mapped (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the brackets everyone. 

Mrs Mapped only has 4 days left at work. I'm trying to get her to sack it all off and take her and the bump away somewhere nice for some pampering to try and take her mind off it.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 5, 2014)

Really sorry Mapped family - and RIP The Frog.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 5, 2014)

It's such a loss.

I still have moments, like now, when I mourn my beautiful Mulder.

There is a thread here from about 3 years ago - January 2012 I think. I still miss him and remember him moon bathing, such a beautiful and loving silvery white cat.

And I have two adorable Meezers that are the core of my heart.

But you don't forget.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 5, 2014)

He's my 7th cat since childhood, all black cats. Only one made it to old age. They were all great in their own way, but Inky/fog had the most personality. I'm still expecting to hear his frog-like 'ribbit' greeting 

If anyone has any international animal transport needs I can recommend JetPets. They are giving us a full refund of his travel costs, which are a lot of money, even though they don't have to.


----------



## antimata (Oct 6, 2014)

sad reading.

tiger and i went for a walk earlier. it was a bit windy so the smells were messed up but we said hello to a couple of our friends then pigged out when we came back home.


----------



## CRI (Oct 6, 2014)

Mapped said:


> It's shit. I'm keeping myself busy with packing, selling stuff and getting ready to leave and trying not to think about it, but Mrs Mapped can't stop weeping
> 
> I turned to booze last night, but she doesn't have that option.


I'm so, so, so sorry to hear this.  RIP the Frog and warmest thoughts to his humans.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 6, 2014)

I am disowning the fucking cat.  She is still outside and frolicks away from me every time I get near enough to grab her. I want a bath and to go to bed, I am tired.


----------



## antimata (Oct 7, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> near enough to grab her.



there may lie the problem. no one likes being grabbed imho.
be patient if possible. you feed her she will come.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry Mapped


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mapped said:


> He's my 7th cat since childhood, all black cats. Only one made it to old age. They were all great in their own way, but Inky/fog had the most personality. I'm still expecting to hear his frog-like 'ribbit' greeting .



Really sorry to hear about this, strength to you and Mrs Mapped


----------



## antimata (Oct 7, 2014)

took tiger for walk.
some rando tried to touch/grab at her, she reacted well and ran away.
i talked to said  rando about grabbing at, rando listened and tiger responded positively....


----------



## ringo (Oct 7, 2014)

Got up today to find a decapitated rat on the living room rug. Had strong words with ISIS cat.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 7, 2014)

My cat seems to have developed a taste for my headphones. Two pairs in the last 3 weeks she has bitten through the cord. This is a new development, I've always left them on the side when I come home.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 7, 2014)

antimata said:


> there may lie the problem. no one likes being grabbed imho.
> be patient if possible. you feed her she will come.



It doesn't work with her. She knows if we offer food whilst she's outside that we are trying to get her in. 

She is nae stupid


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> My cat seems to have developed a taste for my headphones. Two pairs in the last 3 weeks she has bitten through the cord. This is a new development, I've always left them on the side when I come home.


I've only just been able to replace the wii sensor bar after the cats chewed through


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear your news,  Mapped


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 7, 2014)

Higgins was fascinated by the cat documentary on the beeb this eve. Probably because it showed that cats have amazing balance and dexterity.  Higgins wasn't previously aware of this fact


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2014)

my cat has fleas. Can anyone recommend a good, preferably supermarket sellable flea treatment?


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 8, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> my cat has fleas. Can anyone recommend a good, preferably supermarket sellable flea treatment?


You're best getting one from the vet. The Bob Martin one they sell in supermarkets is bad news.  We get Front Line or Spot On from the vets


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They are cheeky little buggers, aren't they? You can't train them like you can dogs, but they are very quick learners and very canny.



Mine are pretty well trained - to the extent that when I hear the phrase "it's like herding cats" I don't understand what the fuss is about.  I tell mine "in the sitting room" and they go in the sitting room, they also know "stay", and one of them will even go in the carrier when I ask him to.  Sometimes he even pulls the door of the carrier shut once he has got in.


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> my cat has fleas. Can anyone recommend a good, preferably supermarket sellable flea treatment?



Don't get one from the supermarket, there is an ongoing problem with fleas becoming resistant to flea treatment, and off-license flea treatments being ineffective at best and harmful at worst.  Your best bet is always to ask your vet what the current treatment is.  As an example, a few years back Frontline was recommended, but then fleas build up resistance to it, and vets stopped recommending it in favour of Stronghold or Advocate.  OTC flea treatments can do more harm than good, like overprescribing antibiotics.


----------



## antimata (Oct 8, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> It doesn't work with her. She knows if we offer food whilst she's outside that we are trying to get her in.
> 
> She is nae stupid



i did not suggest trying to feed or use food outside.
i suggested being patient.
she will come in for food when shes hungry.
patients if possible goes miles with cats imho.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 8, 2014)

antimata said:


> i did not suggest trying to feed or use food outside.
> i suggested being patient.
> she will come in for food when shes hungry.
> patients if possible goes miles with cats imho.



You don't quite seem to understand.  We have no cat flap so she cannot come and go as she pleases, we have to let her out and back in. If we just leave her out she will cry to be let in at some ungodly hour like 2 in the morning.  We both work full time and need to sleep during the night plus it's getting much colder. 

We have plenty of patience.  I am not genuinely going to disown the cat.


----------



## antimata (Oct 8, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> If we just leave her out she will cry to be let in at some ungodly hour like 2 in the morning.



this is what i mean by patience. so what if its 2am (2am is not ungodly for a nocturnalish animal). 
get up and look after your animal...
so if you need an annoying piss in the middle of the night what do you do...

"I am not genuinely going to disown the cat." i get that but animals will not necessarily conform to your time clock. 
its starting to sound like you are pissed off you are woken up. 
fair enough pass the pet on so you can get your sleep.pfft.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2014)

Epona said:


> Don't get one from the supermarket, there is an ongoing problem with fleas becoming resistant to flea treatment, and off-license flea treatments being ineffective at best and harmful at worst.  Your best bet is always to ask your vet what the current treatment is.  As an example, a few years back Frontline was recommended, but then fleas build up resistance to it, and vets stopped recommending it in favour of Stronghold or Advocate.  OTC flea treatments can do more harm than good, like overprescribing antibiotics.


my cats only recently started going out regularly so fleas have never been an issue til now therefore ive never used flea treatment on her before. So she cant have built up any resistance to the stuff. Will prob ask vet anyway tho as don't want to waste money if its not even going to work


----------



## trashpony (Oct 8, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> she cant have built up any resistance to the stuff


It's not the cat that builds up resistance, it's the fleas 

I'd definitely go to the vet - if your cat's registered there, then you won't have to pay any more than the cost of the flea stuff. I use something called Stronghold I think which does fleas and worms too

I know I'm the last to know about this, but I'm very excited about this programme this eve (Cat Watch): http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04lcqvq


----------



## antimata (Oct 8, 2014)

bayer advantage is what i used when tiger needed it. here it is a vet one.
she didnt even like walking on the carpet and just played 'the floor is lava game'.
i had to be sneaky dosing her but the fleas were fucking her off so i got away with it.just.
2 doses did it.
oh and a heap of extra vacuuming helped.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 8, 2014)

My cat:

Sitting outside, looking in the kitchen door, 'mew let me in let me in mew' There's a catflap in the dining room door a metre away, use the catflap. 'No I want to come in the kitchen door mew let me in let me in'. No whenever i let you in you just walk out again, if you want to come in use the catflap. 'No i really want to come in this time, please let me in it is cold out here'. Sigh ffs fine, *opens door*

Cat walks in...'I changed my mind' turns around and walks out, sits on patio


----------



## antimata (Oct 8, 2014)

gorgeous


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 8, 2014)

antimata said:


> this is what i mean by patience. so what if its 2am (2am is not ungodly for a nocturnalish animal).
> get up and look after your animal...
> so if you need an annoying piss in the middle of the night what do you do...
> 
> ...



I think you have taken my tired rant way out of proportion. The cat is very much loved, cared for and happy.


----------



## antimata (Oct 8, 2014)

that is all that maters. i did read the tired bit. sry if i offended you.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2014)

Epona said:


> Mine are pretty well trained - to the extent that when I hear the phrase "it's like herding cats" I don't understand what the fuss is about.  I tell mine "in the sitting room" and they go in the sitting room, they also know "stay", and one of them will even go in the carrier when I ask him to.  Sometimes he even pulls the door of the carrier shut once he has got in.



You're a cat whisperer, clearly!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> my cats only recently started going out regularly so fleas have never been an issue til now therefore ive never used flea treatment on her before. So she cant have built up any resistance to the stuff. Will prob ask vet anyway tho as don't want to waste money if its not even going to work



I don't think it's that the cats build up resistance but the fleas do. Like bacteria building resistance to antibiotics, it doesn't matter if the patient has never had antibiotics before in their life, the bacteria have evolved due to exposure to certain drugs so that they are no longer effective. The fleas that will continue to breed and spread are the ones that live through exposure to certain flea treatments, and so over time they build up that resistance and new treatments need to be found. The fleas your cat is getting don't spring up from nowhere -- they are the offspring of other fleas that will have been on other cats and other animals and whose gene pool will have been in contact with flea treatments at some point or another.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2014)

smmudge said:


> My cat:
> 
> Sitting outside, looking in the kitchen door, 'mew let me in let me in mew' There's a catflap in the dining room door a metre away, use the catflap. 'No I want to come in the kitchen door mew let me in let me in'. No whenever i let you in you just walk out again, if you want to come in use the catflap. 'No i really want to come in this time, please let me in it is cold out here'. Sigh ffs fine, *opens door*
> 
> Cat walks in...'I changed my mind' turns around and walks out, sits on patio



There was a bit in that cat programme last night about why some cats don't use cat flaps. Apparently it's because they can't easily scope out what's on the other side to see if there's any danger or not. The recommendation seemed to be to provide low-lying cover just inside and outside of the cat flap so they have somewhere to hide immediately if they need to.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2014)

Epona said:


> Don't get one from the supermarket, there is an ongoing problem with fleas becoming resistant to flea treatment, and off-license flea treatments being ineffective at best and harmful at worst.  Your best bet is always to ask your vet what the current treatment is.  As an example, a few years back Frontline was recommended, but then fleas build up resistance to it, and vets stopped recommending it in favour of Stronghold or Advocate.  OTC flea treatments can do more harm than good, like overprescribing antibiotics.



Vet gave me advocate. 25 bloody pounds!!! It better work! Cat is still currently scratching....


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 8, 2014)

Should take about a day or two to kick in -  hope the bitey feckers go soon for you!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2014)

Charlie of Doom update: he's doing really, really well. The odd poorly poo but nothing to write home about. He's even back to having his mad 5 minutes every now and again where I have to chase him around the house and throw toys around for him to distract him so he doesn't jump up and start knocking over expensive or breakable things. He hasn't had proper mad 5 minutes since before he was diagnosed with his thyroid problem. 

He still has his little wounds on his top lip where his bottom canines get stuck - the wounds that make him look :3 They don't look infected though. One is a bit crusty, but that can be part of the healing process. I try to have a look at them a couple of times a day to make sure, when he'll let me. I can tell it irritates him when he gets his lip stuck, but there's little I can do about it. He just has to get used to the new shape of his mouth, unfortunately. 

He's still eating for Britain, but thankfully not in a hyperactive poorly thyroid way, which is good


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2014)

smmudge said:


> My cat:
> 
> Sitting outside, looking in the kitchen door, 'mew let me in let me in mew' There's a catflap in the dining room door a metre away, use the catflap. 'No I want to come in the kitchen door mew let me in let me in'. No whenever i let you in you just walk out again, if you want to come in use the catflap. 'No i really want to come in this time, please let me in it is cold out here'. Sigh ffs fine, *opens door*
> 
> Cat walks in...'I changed my mind' turns around and walks out, sits on patio



I think I've posted this before but









Vintage Paw said:


> Charlie of Doom update: he's doing really, really well. The odd poorly poo but nothing to write home about. He's even back to having his mad 5 minutes every now and again where I have to chase him around the house and throw toys around for him to distract him so he doesn't jump up and start knocking over expensive or breakable things. He hasn't had proper mad 5 minutes since before he was diagnosed with his thyroid problem.
> 
> He still has his little wounds on his top lip where his bottom canines get stuck - the wounds that make him look :3 They don't look infected though. One is a bit crusty, but that can be part of the healing process. I try to have a look at them a couple of times a day to make sure, when he'll let me. I can tell it irritates him when he gets his lip stuck, but there's little I can do about it. He just has to get used to the new shape of his mouth, unfortunately.
> 
> He's still eating for Britain, but thankfully not in a hyperactive poorly thyroid way, which is good


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2014)

Took Jakey to the vet today for his vaccinations.
Vet discovered a lump  
He took some of it to look at but it was inconclusive, we don't know what it is.
He has to have surgery to remove it asap and proper biopsy.

I am in bits


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 8, 2014)

Epona said:


> Took Jakey to the vet today for his vaccinations.
> Vet discovered a lump
> He took some of it to look at but it was inconclusive, we don't know what it is.
> He has to have surgery to remove it asap and proper biopsy.
> ...



Oh no.  However, they found the lump now, so here's hoping its early enough, or its just nothing. Crossing my fingers for you. ((((Epona))))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2014)

Epona said:


> Took Jakey to the vet today for his vaccinations.
> Vet discovered a lump
> He took some of it to look at but it was inconclusive, we don't know what it is.
> He has to have surgery to remove it asap and proper biopsy.
> ...



 

(((Epona and jakey)))


----------



## CRI (Oct 8, 2014)

Epona said:


> Took Jakey to the vet today for his vaccinations.
> Vet discovered a lump
> He took some of it to look at but it was inconclusive, we don't know what it is.
> He has to have surgery to remove it asap and proper biopsy.
> ...


Oh no, fingers, toes and paws crossed that it's all okay.


----------



## oryx (Oct 8, 2014)

Hope he will be OK Epona. I know how worried I'd be if it was my cat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2014)

Epona said:


> Took Jakey to the vet today for his vaccinations.
> Vet discovered a lump
> He took some of it to look at but it was inconclusive, we don't know what it is.
> He has to have surgery to remove it asap and proper biopsy.
> ...



Oh epona, I'm sorry  It's good they've spotted it before it was making him ill, so it's early, and it may not even be anything that requires any kind of special treatment. When will he be having the surgery?

(((epona and jakey)))


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.  Jakey has been exhausted since the visit (he always makes a massive fuss about going in a carrier, lots of screaming and thrashing around - when we were trying to pick him up and put him in the carrier he grabbed the carpet and pulled most of the hall carpet up off the floor, it's always a bit of a drama) and having a needle stuck in him to get a sample was no fun.

I didn't even go to the vet with him, BT engineer turned up this afternoon to fix the line fault I reported yesterday so I stayed in for that whilst the OH and my dad took him to the vet (my dad always comes round to give us a lift when Jakey has a routine vet visit because he is so stressed by travel we can't take him on public transport).

I just thought it would be vaccines and checkup, probably telling us to bring him in for dental work at some point, was completely shocked when they got back and told me the news - I'm still feeling a bit unreal like it hasn't sunk in properly.

Vintage Paw - not sure yet when he will be going in, OH will be phoning to book surgery when he is at work tomorrow so he can also arrange to take a day off for it or rearrange his shift.

At least I know for sure that this lump is a recent thing, he often rolls on his back and likes tummy rubs (no venus fly trap type action from Jakey, he loves it!) and I've not detected anything abnormal prior to now.  It's small and on his lower abdomen, I'm just terrified that as he is an ex-stud and was neutered late he is at higher risk of mammary cancer (yes males can get it, they still have glandular tissues in the area even though they aren't ever used) than a cat who was neutered young.


----------



## moon (Oct 9, 2014)

My cat has started waking me up in the middle of the night by putting her face in mine and tickling me with her whiskers, or putting her cold nose on my top lip, or scratching my top lip with one claw... it is so annoying.
She's just doing it for fun to see my reaction, has been almost 5 nights in a row now at around 3am....grrr


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 9, 2014)

(((epona and jakey))) 



moon said:


> My cat has started waking me up in the middle of the night by putting her face in mine and tickling me with her whiskers, or putting her cold nose on my top lip, or scratching my top lip with one claw... it is so annoying.
> She's just doing it for fun to see my reaction, has been almost 5 nights in a row now at around 3am....grrr


Rocky seems to think i appreciate him waking me up by slapping my face with his paw. 
I do not


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 9, 2014)

moon said:


> My cat has started waking me up in the middle of the night by putting her face in mine and tickling me with her whiskers, or putting her cold nose on my top lip, or scratching my top lip with one claw... it is so annoying.
> She's just doing it for fun to see my reaction, has been almost 5 nights in a row now at around 3am....grrr


 
One of my boys, Diddie, likes putting his face as close to mine as possible in bed; which is sweet and adorable (he also likes to gaze at me and tap me gently with a paw) but he also likes to accompany that with licking my face. Which is Eurgh!  I am worried about herpes when he licks near my mouth and I worry about gammy eyes when licks near my eyes (I have an eye disease already; don't need cat arse worms!).  I was surprised about how warm their tongue is, though.

We are talking about boyfriends, aren't we?


----------



## Kidda (Oct 9, 2014)

moon said:


> My cat has started waking me up in the middle of the night by putting her face in mine and tickling me with her whiskers, or putting her cold nose on my top lip, or scratching my top lip with one claw... it is so annoying.
> She's just doing it for fun to see my reaction, has been almost 5 nights in a row now at around 3am....grrr



Ours does that if you are asleep, it's like she panics ''Oh shit you're dead *smack* dead dead dead *smack* wake up wake up *smack*. Then you wake up and it's all ''Oh, oops, not dead, my mistake, ah well, foods? play time?''

She's not allowed in the bedroom at night now. Still, she has the spare room kitted out like some feline Alton Towers so she's not too hard done by.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2014)

My lovely cat Mistletoe who died 8 years ago. I've shared this a few times already but I love it. My friend made this video for me. See her lips move 
My friend's cat died yesterday and she reminded me today of how that feels


----------



## oryx (Oct 9, 2014)

Shirl said:


> My lovely cat Mistletoe who died 8 years ago. I've shared this a few times already but I love it. My friend made this video for me. See her lips move
> My friend's cat died yesterday and she reminded me today of how that feels




I can't 'like' that enough!

Similar here - partner got a text this evening from our friend who's just lost his much-loved cat. She was 17 (which is apparently a good innings for Persians) and died peacefully in his arms at the vet's, but still gutting.


----------



## CRI (Oct 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes.  Jakey has been exhausted since the visit (he always makes a massive fuss about going in a carrier, lots of screaming and thrashing around - when we were trying to pick him up and put him in the carrier he grabbed the carpet and pulled most of the hall carpet up off the floor, it's always a bit of a drama) and having a needle stuck in him to get a sample was no fun.
> 
> I didn't even go to the vet with him, BT engineer turned up this afternoon to fix the line fault I reported yesterday so I stayed in for that whilst the OH and my dad took him to the vet (my dad always comes round to give us a lift when Jakey has a routine vet visit because he is so stressed by travel we can't take him on public transport).
> 
> ...



When is Jakey's op Epona ?  Will be thinking about you all.  Breeze has to go in for (hopefully) a small dental under GA on Monday.  It's hard not to worry even when you know the best is being done.  

You are right, having caught whatever it is early is definitely good.  I know guinea pigs aren't quite the same, but males also get mammary tumours.  It's been 18 months since Griff had one removed and he's been given the official all clear (and his eye ulcer has completely healed, for any following that saga from the pet thread.)  

Just keep us posted.


----------



## CRI (Oct 10, 2014)

Kidda said:


> Ours does that if you are asleep, it's like she panics ''Oh shit you're dead *smack* dead dead dead *smack* wake up wake up *smack*. Then you wake up and it's all ''Oh, oops, not dead, my mistake, ah well, foods? play time?''
> 
> She's not allowed in the bedroom at night now. Still, she has the spare room kitted out like some feline Alton Towers so she's not too hard done by.


I've probably mentioned, but Breeze is relatively considerate.  She waits until you are awake, or at least until the alarm goes off then comes and sits on my arm/elbow/shoulder or whatever part of my body is a.) close enough to my face and b.) will feel uncomfortable with a 5.8 Kg cat perched on it.

Took her out back for (I sadly confess) the first time in ages.  She wasn't too sure at first, but then found plenty of new cobwebs to munch, so was pleased!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 10, 2014)

I always get the paw of justice to the face early morning. And when I move she bats my neck or attacks my feet. 

I can temporarily distract her from food by giving her some strokes but she soon wises us to my distraction and jumps off the bed, to enable a repeat of my harassment.  

This is the cat I'm talking about by the way, not my gf


----------



## CRI (Oct 10, 2014)

Shirl said:


> My lovely cat Mistletoe who died 8 years ago. I've shared this a few times already but I love it. My friend made this video for me. See her lips move
> My friend's cat died yesterday and she reminded me today of how that feels



Video is amazing!    So sorry to hear about your friend's kitty though.


----------



## Epona (Oct 10, 2014)

CRI said:


> When is Jakey's op Epona ?  Will be thinking about you all.  Breeze has to go in for (hopefully) a small dental under GA on Monday.  It's hard not to worry even when you know the best is being done.
> 
> You are right, having caught whatever it is early is definitely good.  I know guinea pigs aren't quite the same, but males also get mammary tumours.  It's been 18 months since Griff had one removed and he's been given the official all clear (and his eye ulcer has completely healed, for any following that saga from the pet thread.)
> 
> Just keep us posted.



He is booked in for surgery on Tuesday.  I keep telling myself that the lump is really small, I've not noticed it ie. it is not big and it has not been there for long, and he seems fine and lively and has even put on a little weight (not in a bad way, he's not obese) since his last checkup so it will all be OK - but the reality is that it's doing my head in with worry, I can barely think about anything else.

Glad to hear that Griff is OK 

I will let everyone know the outcome of his surgery and subsequent biopsy.


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> I always get the paw of justice to the face early morning. And when I move she bats my neck or attacks my feet.
> 
> I can temporarily distract her from food by giving her some strokes but she soon wises us to my distraction and jumps off the bed, to enable a repeat of my harassment.
> 
> This is the cat I'm talking about by the way, not my gf



I don't get the paw of justice so much as the paw of "let me under the covers, you duvet-hog".  Especially at this time of year when the air starts to get a bit cooler.  I am at the point now where I barely stir when I have to lift up the covers to let the felines take shelter, all they want is to get under the covers and curl up for a cuddle.  That is what feeling a feline paw tapping my face means to me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 11, 2014)

Epona I'm keeping everything crossed for Jakey. If he's in good spirits and otherwise in good health here's hoping everything will be fine with the biopsy


----------



## CRI (Oct 11, 2014)

Epona said:


> He is booked in for surgery on Tuesday.  I keep telling myself that the lump is really small, I've not noticed it ie. it is not big and it has not been there for long, and he seems fine and lively and has even put on a little weight (not in a bad way, he's not obese) since his last checkup so it will all be OK - but the reality is that it's doing my head in with worry, I can barely think about anything else.
> 
> Glad to hear that Griff is OK
> 
> I will let everyone know the outcome of his surgery and subsequent biopsy.



Hopefully it won't be long to wait for the results and you are so vigilant in the care of your little fellas you are right that whatever it is, it's been found very early, which is good.  Just try and be as kind to yourself as you can and indulge in whatever will make you feel good.

Yes Griff, he always manages to surprise me how he's had lots of health issues, but always bounces back, even now in his 6th year of pigdom!


----------



## thriller (Oct 12, 2014)

Bella fell out of the 2nd floor bedroom window this afternoon and into the garden below. She was on the window sill with Chloe. Don't know what happened but she fell down. Could hear cries for help coming from outside. Was in bed surfing the net. Ignored it for a couple of minutes as thought it was a cat outside. But then thought, where's b=Bella? Got out of bed, looked in the living room, then kitchen, bathroom and the hallway. Nothing. Then it was a case of: can't be surely? Looked out of the window and there she was:





looking up and yelping for attention. So, went down and knocked on the door and rang the bell of the downstairs neighbour. She wouldn't answer the door. Had to then knock on her kitchen window. She opened it and apologised for ignoring the knock. Anyway, invited me in, I climbed through her living room window and picked Bella up. Being an indoor cat, she was grabbing hold of me firmly as I carried back around and home. They are right when they say, cats are the gymnasts of the animal world. How she survived that fall, then jumped up onto the window sill of the flat below I'll never know. No damage as she was jumping over objects and running around with Chloe within a couple of minutes.


----------



## Geri (Oct 12, 2014)

The cat introductions are not going well. Sophie won't come downstairs, and Jimmy won't go upstairs. I've carried Jimmy upstairs and put him on the bed a couple of times, he lies there growling for about half an hour then runs downstairs. I've taken Sophie downstairs for a bit of a sniff about, but she is keen to get back to the bedroom as soon as possible. She doesn't seem too scared of Jimmy, but he is clearly petrified of her. He also got attacked by another cat outside a few days ago, so he is not a happy cat at the moment.


----------



## tendril (Oct 12, 2014)

I haz kitteh

before mum passed she made me promise to take care of her cat, Anton. Am down at her house sorting everything out before I return the keys to the landlord. Have bought a feliway diffuser to calm him whilst the house is in turmoil and had 2 more delivered to our house in London. My flatmate has a monster ginger tom (8kg!) that has bullied another cat that she took in in the previous house, though she didn't ry any conflict resolution. I'm hoping that with 3 feliways and plenty of patience we can have at least a truce, if not actual cat friendship. I am planning on keeping him in my room for the first week with his litter and food in there and then slowly introducing him to the rest of the house, initially with the ginger outside. I also am considering getting a microchip flap for the door on my room so he can have that as his safe territory. Going to keep him in for 4 weeks then see how he goes outside.

Other cat doesn't have a flap as owner doesn't want that so will get a further selective entry and exit microchip flap for the back door so Anton can come and go as he pleases. Going to sort insurance for when I return to London next week.

Need to get him used to the litter tray before I move him as he is used to going outside. Any advice on this? Thought I would just keep him in down here for 5 days and have put the litter tray near the back door catflap so he gets used to it being there initially and so it is near his usual exit once he cannot get out.

He is a pedigree manx but has a tail! Very cute but a bit flighty. Here he is a few months back curled up on a chair. If I can get him to sit still for a second I'll take one of his face for a better view.


----------



## tendril (Oct 12, 2014)

Geri said:


> The cat introductions are not going well. Sophie won't come downstairs, and Jimmy won't go upstairs. I've carried Jimmy upstairs and put him on the bed a couple of times, he lies there growling for about half an hour then runs downstairs. I've taken Sophie downstairs for a bit of a sniff about, but she is keen to get back to the bedroom as soon as possible. She doesn't seem too scared of Jimmy, but he is clearly petrified of her. He also got attacked by another cat outside a few days ago, so he is not a happy cat at the moment.


I've read that rubbing a towel on one cat then the other then the first again to mix their smells is a good idea.


----------



## Geri (Oct 12, 2014)

I expect he will have used a litter tray at some point in his early life. Put him in it, and scratch his paws in it and he will probably twig what it's for, unless he is very, very stupid.


----------



## Geri (Oct 12, 2014)

tendril said:


> I've read that rubbing a towel on one cat then the other then the first again to mix their smells is a good idea.


 
I tried the scent swapping with their blankets. Sophie was very interested in Jimmy's blanket, sniffing it for ages. He refused point blank to even look at hers.


----------



## tendril (Oct 12, 2014)

Geri said:


> I expect he will have used a litter tray at some point in his early life. Put him in it, and scratch his paws in it and he will probably twig what it's for, unless he is very, very stupid.


I did put him in and he jumped right out. The litter is that crystal stuff, perhaps I should have something else?


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 12, 2014)

You'll find they get what a litter tray is very, very quickly.  They like to dig when they do their business so something that can be dug will be the thing they go for.  I believe the usual advice is to leave them in the bathroom with the tray for a few hours, then go back in to see what's happened.  If they shit on the floor, pick it up and put it in the tray, then plop the cat in the tray so they can see and sniff and associate. 

Our cat was a stray who turned up and promptly popped three kittens out.  The first time she needed to go she shat all over the kitchen floor.  She kept crying to be let out which was her signal for needing to go so we just kept sticking her in the tray when she did and gently using her poor to dig around in the tray. 

She's never missed the tray since. 

Also, wooden cat litter is way better than clay based.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 12, 2014)

tendril said:


> I did put him in and he jumped right out. The litter is that crystal stuff, perhaps I should have something else?



That's okay; he might not have needed to go.  Our cat thought it was a bed the first few times we put her in it.  She just sat there, looking at us like we were insane.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 12, 2014)

Geri said:


> I tried the scent swapping with their blankets. Sophie was very interested in Jimmy's blanket, sniffing it for ages. He refused point blank to even look at hers.



I've heard putting treats on the blanket can help; or rubbing your hands all over one cat first, then giving treats to the second cat whilst giving them a good stroke.


----------



## thriller (Oct 12, 2014)

frankly, I don't get what all this fuss with cat intros. My girls only took 2 days to finally get used to each other. Now they love each other like big sis/little sis.

This is them a couple of weeks ago:





This is them a few days ago:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 12, 2014)

thriller said:


> Bella fell out of the 2nd floor bedroom window this afternoon and into the garden below.



I think you need to invest in 'child proof' window locks of some sort.  She may be less fortunate next time - this sort of fall can result in fractured limbs or damage to the chin / teeth (if landing is too heavy for the legs to absorb the shock, a bumped face is possible)



thriller said:


> frankly, I don't get what all this fuss with cat intros. My girls only took 2 days to finally get used to each other. Now they love each other like big sis/little sis.



firstly, awwwww

and secondly, it very much depends on the cats.  sometimes it goes like this, sometimes it doesn't.  you (and they) seem to have been lucky here.

the idea that two random cats will get on fine is about as sensible as the idea that two random humans are bound to get on fine...


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2014)

Geri said:


> The cat introductions are not going well. Sophie won't come downstairs, and Jimmy won't go upstairs. I've carried Jimmy upstairs and put him on the bed a couple of times, he lies there growling for about half an hour then runs downstairs. I've taken Sophie downstairs for a bit of a sniff about, but she is keen to get back to the bedroom as soon as possible. She doesn't seem too scared of Jimmy, but he is clearly petrified of her. He also got attacked by another cat outside a few days ago, so he is not a happy cat at the moment.



I wouldn't move them into each others' territory which could cause stress - just let them work out their orbits of your home (and by orbit, I do sort of mean that each stays in a somewhat elliptical path with each cat remaining as far away from the others as possible).  I had a horrible time introducing Jakey, and after more than 6 years Radar still does not get on with him well, they are always at opposite ends of the house and Radar will often go into the bedroom in the evening and push the door closed behind him so that he can have some alone time.  Jakey and Sonic on the other hand absolutely adore one another.  Introducing cats is mostly horrible though IME.

thriller - your experience is NOT normal or usual in any way, shape, or form - you can't go around suggesting that people put cats together and it will be OK, because that is NOT what normally happens.  You got extremely lucky, especially with 2 females.  Introducing a new cat to the household is in many cases something that will NEVER work out well.  I won't ever try it again.  Once my boys are gone (which hopefully won't be for many years), I will get 2 brothers as kittens and never put myself through a cat intro ever again.


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2014)

tendril said:


> I haz kitteh
> 
> before mum passed she made me promise to take care of her cat, Anton. Am down at her house sorting everything out before I return the keys to the landlord. Have bought a feliway diffuser to calm him whilst the house is in turmoil and had 2 more delivered to our house in London. My flatmate has a monster ginger tom (8kg!) that has bullied another cat that she took in in the previous house, though she didn't ry any conflict resolution. I'm hoping that with 3 feliways and plenty of patience we can have at least a truce, if not actual cat friendship. I am planning on keeping him in my room for the first week with his litter and food in there and then slowly introducing him to the rest of the house, initially with the ginger outside. I also am considering getting a microchip flap for the door on my room so he can have that as his safe territory. Going to keep him in for 4 weeks then see how he goes outside.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your mum, my condolences to you and your family.

Anton looks lovely!  Manx cats come in 3 varieties, colloquially known as Rumpy (no tail at all), Stumpy (a short stubby tail), and Tailed (they have a full length tail).  This is a very important definition to both breeders and the GCCF, because there is a fatal gene in the breed and if a Rumpy is bred to another Rumpy the kittens will be stillborn or badly deformed or disabled with a very severe form of feline spina bifida, so there are always some Manx with tails in existence because breeding is done Rumpy x Tailed and will result in a mix of tail length in offspring.  So yes, a pedigree Manx can have a full tail.

(Actually the GCCF is pretty strict about that sort of thing these days, and only recognise Manx as a breed because it was accepted by them before DNA or genetics were in any way understood and it is deemed a traditional breed, other breeds with fatal genes are not now accepted for recognition, eg. you won't find a GCCF registered Scottish Fold - yeah they are cute but if you breed 2 with folded ears together you can end up with kittens with only half a skull and their brains exposed,  - wrong, so very wrong - and all of them are prone to arthritis from a young age).

EDIT: I really like the idea of having a microchip operated cat door on your room so that it can be his refuge in case they don't get along - good call.

Edit again: if you are having problems with him getting used to a litter tray, start out with a tray full of kiddies playground sand (not builders' sand as it can leave orange stains all over the place, both on the cat and on anything the cat touches).  Cats love to dig in sand and do their business in it.  Once he has got used to the sand, gradually switch it for your preferred litter a bit at a time - so week 1 you have sand, week 2 you have 80% sand and 20% litter, week 3 60% sand and 40% litter - et cetera.  Cats are creatures of habit, you can't go changing shit around on them and expect them to just be OK with it or learn the correct procedure straight away - I expect poor Anton's head is spinning right now.  Also you should always have 1 litter tray per cat +1 so if you have 2 cats you should have 3 litter trays, this minimises territorial ownership and stalking of/staring at litter trays which could prevent a cat from going to the loo due to feeling intimidated.


----------



## tendril (Oct 13, 2014)

Epona said:


> So sorry about your mum, my condolences to you and your family.
> 
> Anton looks lovely!  Manx cats come in 3 varieties, colloquially known as Rumpy (no tail at all), Stumpy (a short stubby tail), and Tailed (they have a full length tail).  This is a very important definition to both breeders and the GCCF, because there is a fatal gene in the breed and if a Rumpy is bred to another Rumpy the kittens will be stillborn or badly deformed or disabled with a very severe form of feline spina bifida, so there are always some Manx with tails in existence because breeding is done Rumpy x Tailed and will result in a mix of tail length in offspring.  So yes, a pedigree Manx can have a full tail.
> 
> ...


good advice there. Once Anton has been in the house long enough for him to go outside he won't use the litter. He didn't at mum's. The other cat is 50/50 in and out but doesn't have option to come and go as he pleases. Won't be logging his chip with the back door chip flap. That will just be for Anton.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 13, 2014)

I've just inherited two cats, perhaps against my better judgement.

They randomly poo and wee outside, and are happy (after two weeks) using the cat flap. But how do I get them to poo and wee outside all the time, rather than against the bedroom curtains/sofa etc?

Prior to living with me they were very outdoor cats.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> I've just inherited two cats, perhaps against my better judgement.
> 
> They randomly poo and wee outside, and are happy (after two weeks) using the cat flap. But how do I get them to poo and wee outside all the time, rather than against the bedroom curtains/sofa etc?
> 
> Prior to living with me they were very outdoor cats.



You could try getting some Feliway spray, and spraying it on the areas they are weeing and pooing (the places you don't want them doing it, not the places you do!). It mimics cat pheromones and can make them feel less stressed, like this is where a cat is meant to be, nice and safe.


----------



## CRI (Oct 13, 2014)

tendril said:


> I haz kitteh
> 
> before mum passed she made me promise to take care of her cat, Anton. Am down at her house sorting everything out before I return the keys to the landlord. Have bought a feliway diffuser to calm him whilst the house is in turmoil and had 2 more delivered to our house in London. My flatmate has a monster ginger tom (8kg!) that has bullied another cat that she took in in the previous house, though she didn't ry any conflict resolution. I'm hoping that with 3 feliways and plenty of patience we can have at least a truce, if not actual cat friendship. I am planning on keeping him in my room for the first week with his litter and food in there and then slowly introducing him to the rest of the house, initially with the ginger outside. I also am considering getting a microchip flap for the door on my room so he can have that as his safe territory. Going to keep him in for 4 weeks then see how he goes outside.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your mum.  Anton looks just gorgeous.


----------



## CRI (Oct 13, 2014)

Does anyone have experience of FORL http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feline_odontoclastic_resorptive_lesion ?  I've got to pick Breeze up this afternoon after her dental op.  They removed a tooth that had FORL and also the wee lump that was in front of it, which they're sending for histology.  Certainly hadn't noticed any symptoms of tooth problems, but I will definitely be looking at her teeth more closely and more often.  Just wondered if anyone experienced this and what the longer term outcome was.  Thanks all.

Edit:  To include obligatory photo of Breeze with irritating dog sibling Charlie.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 13, 2014)

Commiseration to all those dealing with bereavement, lumps, kitteh dental problems, cohabitation issues and other feline grief.

tendril 8 kilos of ginger tomcat sounds a bit terrifying to me tbh, never mind to another cat ... definitely worth keeping him and Anton apart for a bit.

Just wanted to call in with an update: the post-injection bald spot on my loancat was not related to any other illness at all, was not an abcess, and was not permanent. It looked horrible for a week or so (corpse white skin on a black cat wasn't a good look) but it all grew back as normal and now you'd never know about his bald-naped shame. So for anyone else freaking out about this sort of hair loss around an inoculation site - don't, it's not serious and it won't last.


----------



## tendril (Oct 14, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> You'll find they get what a litter tray is very, very quickly.  They like to dig when they do their business so something that can be dug will be the thing they go for.  I believe the usual advice is to leave them in the bathroom with the tray for a few hours, then go back in to see what's happened.  If they shit on the floor, pick it up and put it in the tray, then plop the cat in the tray so they can see and sniff and associate.
> 
> Our cat was a stray who turned up and promptly popped three kittens out.  The first time she needed to go she shat all over the kitchen floor.  She kept crying to be let out which was her signal for needing to go so we just kept sticking her in the tray when she did and gently using her poor to dig around in the tray.
> 
> ...


Well the boy used his litter at the first attempt . Took your advice and gotthe wood pellets. At the moment I don't have the lid on the litter. Thought I'd give it a couple of days then put the lid on without the flap then a couple more and put the flap in. It is currently positioned in front of the cat flap so I'm hoping thatwhen the lid and flap go on he will think it is his cat flap and not be scared.


----------



## CRI (Oct 14, 2014)

tendril said:


> Well the boy used his litter at the first attempt . Took your advice and gotthe wood pellets. At the moment I don't have the lid on the litter. Thought I'd give it a couple of days then put the lid on without the flap then a couple more and put the flap in. It is currently positioned in front of the cat flap so I'm hoping thatwhen the lid and flap go on he will think it is his cat flap and not be scared.


Sounds a good plan.  I agree the wood pellets seem to work better.  Got the fullers earth one once in Aldi when I'd run out of the usual and a tray hardly lasted a day and weighed a tonne.


trabuquera said:


> Commiseration to all those dealing with bereavement, lumps, kitteh dental problems, cohabitation issues and other feline grief.
> 
> tendril 8 kilos of ginger tomcat sounds a bit terrifying to me tbh, never mind to another cat ... definitely worth keeping him and Anton apart for a bit.
> 
> Just wanted to call in with an update: the post-injection bald spot on my loancat was not related to any other illness at all, was not an abcess, and was not permanent. It looked horrible for a week or so (corpse white skin on a black cat wasn't a good look) but it all grew back as normal and now you'd never know about his bald-naped shame. So for anyone else freaking out about this sort of hair loss around an inoculation site - don't, it's not serious and it won't last.


Super news!  My in-laws cat developed a bald spot around where he had an IV for a small operation.  He just wouldn't leave it alone, but after about 2 weeks, the fur started to grow back and it's fine now. 

Breeze was pretty spaced out most of yesterday afternoon and evening, but was ravenously hungry.  Despite fasting until she got home at about 4.30, she somehow managed to scoff 3 meals between then and midnight.   You could tell she was struggling to chew with some of the meat bits.

She still seems to be feeling a bit sorry for herself today, but they did remove the largest tooth, so that's gotta hurt.  She's also taking no shit from Charlie dog.  He's had two cuffs round the ear since she returned (deserved).  

Thinking about Jakey & Epona today.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2014)

CRI Those lesions are what Charlie had. As the article said, that 3rd molar was the worst affected, it looked absolutely awful, but almost all his teeth had them, including his top 2 canines - as well as a crippling degree of tartar build-up. As you know, his post-op recovery was made more complicated by a flare up of his hyperthyroidism, but a month on from the surgery he's doing incredibly well. He gets a bit frustrated with his top lip catching on his remaining bottom canines, but he's had all but those 2 teeth removed so it'll take a good while for his new mouth real estate to make sense to him.

I was told that they shouldn't have soft food in the first week after surgery, because it can get trapped down in the new gum cavity. My vet recommended stringy foods like chicken and fish. He's eating soft foods with no problem now though. Apparently dry food will be doable once the gums harden up, but he doesn't tend to have that these days anyway. He can manage his catnip drop treats now, which he's very pleased about.

Does Breeze have any painkillers and/or anti-inflammatory meds? It can be really quite painful and sore for a couple of days after the surgery.

Good luck for her speedy recovery! Charlie didn't to my knowledge have any little bumps that were sent off for testing, so I can't comment on that part of it I'm afraid.

And Epona, good luck for today <3


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh, and apparently cats rarely show discomfort when they have teeth problems. It can be really quite painful for them and they'll still not flinch when you touch their mouths or exhibit any other behaviours that might tip us off. Bad teeth in cats can just be a genetic thing regardless of how much you look after their teeth. The best course of action imo is just to get the vet to do a thorough check of the mouth at each visit, because it can mean any disease is at a very advanced stage before you might notice a change in behaviour.


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2014)

Jakey is back home after his surgery, which apparently went very well.  He has Metacam for the next 5 days for pain relief.
He is a bit drugged and is going a bit insane charging around with his pupils dilated, and has just scoffed some food.
I am going to try again later to fit the 'cone of shame', seems he can only go in reverse whilst wearing it and keeps managing to wriggle out of it, so will try again when he's calmed down a bit and supervise him closely in the meantime to make sure he's not pulling off his dressing and bothering the stitches.

He has to go back on Friday for a checkup, and we should get the lab results in 7-10 days - fingers crossed that it is benign.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 14, 2014)

Glad he's back home with you Epona. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery and good results from the labs


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Glad he's back home with you Epona. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery and good results from the labs



Thank you   We are pleased to have him back home!  I should actually give some public thanks to my parents who paid for the surgery (as we got him at an older age than the others he is the only one without insurance :/ ) and have been helping out with lifts as he panics a bit when traveling and once burst the door off a carrier, he's immensely strong.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 14, 2014)

tendril said:


> Well the boy used his litter at the first attempt . Took your advice and gotthe wood pellets. At the moment I don't have the lid on the litter. Thought I'd give it a couple of days then put the lid on without the flap then a couple more and put the flap in. It is currently positioned in front of the cat flap so I'm hoping thatwhen the lid and flap go on he will think it is his cat flap and not be scared.



We have never put a lid on ours and the great thing about wood based is it is really good at covering odours (and I dunno for you but for us it's cheaper than the clay based so win win )


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> We have never put a lid on ours and the great thing about wood based is it is really good at covering odours (and I dunno for you but for us it's cheaper than the clay based so win win )



I got one with a lid but as our boys don't go out they are not used to the catflap phenomenon, and they are not exactly the sharpest knives in the drawer - idiot cat went in but then couldn't work out how to get out and panicked, very messy, the lid has stayed off since then


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 14, 2014)

Epona said:


> I got one with a lid but as our boys don't go out they are not used to the catflap phenomenon, and they are not exactly the sharpest knives in the drawer - idiot cat went in but then couldn't work out how to get out and panicked, very messy, the lid has stayed off since then



Our cat goes out but we don't have a cat flap.  And, well, I dunno really, we just never have and probably never will.


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2014)

Jakey has calmed down and is being really good about leaving the incision alone so we might possibly get away without a cone as long as he is under supervision.  The alternative is cutting the toe part off a large sock and putting it on his lower body over the dressing so I might try that instead if he starts bothering it.  As he has never even worn a collar, the cone is a horror too much for him - mind you if there are no other options he will just have to get used to it.

Fortunately no problems reuniting him with his best friend - Sonic was not phased by the vet smell, recognised his friend just fine, and set about giving him a good grooming session to get rid of the strange odours.


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Our cat goes out but we don't have a cat flap.  And, well, I dunno really, we just never have and probably never will.


There's a cat behaviourist I read who reckons cat flaps are a bad idea for some cats, even if they are lockable or operated by collar tag or chip, the cat does not understand this and may think that as they are free to come and go, others may also be able to come in.  She recommends just letting them out and in at set times instead, and they feel more secure once they are in and the door is shut behind them.  That makes sense to me, especially for timid or territorially nervous cats.  I know of a few people who have had success in training cats to ring a bell ring a bell placed outside the door if they want to come in.


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2014)

Just noticed they have clipped all his claws _really_ short, way shorter than I normally do them, I just take the tip off so they aren't razor sharp. 
Thank fuck they didn't charge us extra for a pedicure!


----------



## tendril (Oct 15, 2014)

Managed to get a nice pic of Anton today. What a handsome boy


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2014)

Well today has been fun.  Jakey decided to start pestering his dressing this afternoon, has escaped from the 'cone of shame' multiple times (the vet sold it to us, but it is several sizes too big for a slender cat with a narrow neck and face), and took an instant dislike to the body sock I made for him from the sleeve of an old long-sleeved t-shirt (Sonic loves it, he is currently asleep with it draped around him  ).  Hence I spent a good deal of the afternoon with my hand a few mm above the dressing so he couldn't pull it off and get to the stitches.

He is currently asleep but I have a fresh dressing ready for when he wakes, and will try again with the body sock now I have help.  Jakey is a very sweet cat but very strong, and if he doesn't want his legs put through holes in a piece of fabric then it's difficult to get it to happen.  Oriental Shorthairs are really strong and wriggly, like holding onto a sack of eels.


----------



## moose (Oct 15, 2014)

Anton looks great!


----------



## Mogden (Oct 15, 2014)

tendril said:


> Managed to get a nice pic of Anton today. What a handsome boy
> 
> View attachment 62453


What an expressive face he has. I like that in a cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2014)

Mogden said:


> What an expressive face he has. I like that in a cat.



he does look somewhat miffed


----------



## tendril (Oct 15, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he does look somewhat miffed


He is miffed. He's currently being kept indoors prior to the move to London.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2014)

- an alternative to  ?



((( anton )))

hope he's less miffed soon and hope the move goes well for you both


----------



## thriller (Oct 16, 2014)

i've made enquiries about getting another cat...would be the 3rd......


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2014)

thriller said:


> i've made enquiries about getting another cat...would be the 3rd......


0-3 in 3 months 

You're turning into a mad cat lady


----------



## thriller (Oct 16, 2014)

trashpony said:


> 0-3 in 3 months
> 
> You're turning into a mad cat lady



Yeah. I've had comments like that made. Makes me a bit nervous about getting it.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 16, 2014)

thriller said:


> Yeah. I've had comments like that made. Makes me a bit nervous about getting it.



Don't assume the easy introduction you had with your first two will happen again.

I'm not saying don't do it, just expect that it might be very hard work.


----------



## thriller (Oct 17, 2014)

Captured Bella crying to be let out of the flat, this evening. And yes, they were both let out in the end.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2014)

Good god, what kind of ridiculous miaowing was that?


----------



## thriller (Oct 17, 2014)

Both my girls don't seem to meow like normal cats. In fact I've never heard Chloe meaow at all..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2014)

some cats don't seem to get the meowing thing (possibly those who have been separated from their mumcat too young)

it's not a bad idea to try and encourage kitties to learn to meow if they don't - may come in handy if they get trapped behind something / shut in somewhere


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2014)

My cats barely make a sound unless they're very upset. It does take me ages to find them if they're shut in somewhere  

I had to turn that video off thriller because the pathetic mewling was upsetting Loki


----------



## Epona (Oct 17, 2014)

thriller said:


> Both my girls don't seem to meow like normal cats. In fact I've never heard Chloe meaow at all..



A lot of cats grow out of miaowing at a young age, or at least miaowing in a frequency that humans can hear!  If your cats ever open their mouths as if they are miaowing but you hear nothing, it is your lack of ability to hear higher frequencies (sadly common to all humans) that is at fault.  

There have been various studies (please god don't make me find links to them, I have been looking after Jakey almost 24/7 since his surgery and am exhausted, if you want links from me it will have to wait until next weekend) that suggest cats do not miaow at one another once they are adults, it is about getting attention from their mother when nursing, or their human once they are grown (but kept in state of kittenhood/dependence because they are pets).

Mind you, 2 of mine are Oriental Shorthairs and they never shut up - I love it!  I do wonder though if it is just because they have deep voices, so they always 'talk' within the range of frequencies I can hear.


----------



## Epona (Oct 17, 2014)

Jakey had a checkup today to see that he is doing alright following his surgery on Tuesday.
OH went to pick him up to put him in the carrier and he disappeared under the sofa and crawled up the back of it so we could not get to him.  He really really hates going in the carrier.  

I eventually got him out and put him in the carrier but he was panicking a bit and I have some massive scratches (not because of malice or aggression, just because he was scared and panicking and kicking against my arm with his hind feet).  The only way I could clean the cuts (because we were already running really late) was using some hand sanitiser on the counter at the vets - that fucking stings like fuck!

Note to self - put on a long-sleeved sweatshirt next time!


----------



## oryx (Oct 17, 2014)

Hope Jakey is doing OK, Epona.

Re meowing - is it a breed thing? Ours are both tortoiseshells and never shut up unless they're asleep. I have only ever had female tortoiseshells - my last one was also very chatty (though not a persistent moaner like our current two ). I have also had (male) tabbies who have been quiet in comparison.

Just as I typed this I heard my partner get up to go to the loo:

Cat 1: Waaaaaoooow.   (sad wail)

Partner: Bleeeeaargh (sleepy version of shut the fuck up)

Cat 2 is curled up pretending to be asleep but more tortoiseshell wails are about 30 minutes away, max.


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2014)

oryx said:


> Hope Jakey is doing OK, Epona.
> 
> Re meowing - is it a breed thing? Ours are both tortoiseshells and never shut up unless they're asleep. I have only ever had female tortoiseshells - my last one was also very chatty (though not a persistent moaner like our current two ). I have also had (male) tabbies who have been quiet in comparison.
> 
> ...



Miaowing can be a breed thing (Siamese and Oriental Shorthairs are particularly known for their love of "conversation" with their humans) -  but tortoiseshell isn't a breed, it's a colour, caused by XX mosaicism, and can occur in any breed or moggy where a black and a red cat mate and produce female offspring.

I honestly think that if humans hear their cat miaowing it means either one of 2 things - that they view their human as a mother substitute, and/or they have a deep voice.  Oh and btw, if a cat who has never miaowed much starts doing it at age 8+ that counts as a "change of voice" which should be investigated as a possible thyroid problem, that deepens the voice and can make it audible to the human ear.


----------



## oryx (Oct 18, 2014)

Epona said:


> they view their human as a mother substitute



Ours don't have deep voices so that's it. Really interesting - I see what you mean about tortoiseshells not being a breed as in pedigree but I thought they had fairly specific characteristics (not just the oft-mentioned 'naughty tortie' and 'tortitude' thing you hear about but also them almost always being female, males being sterile etc.)


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2014)

oryx said:


> Ours don't have deep voices so that's it. Really interesting - I see what you mean about tortoiseshells not being a breed as in pedigree but I thought they had fairly specific characteristics (not just the oft-mentioned 'naughty tortie' and 'tortitude' thing you hear about but also them almost always being female, males being sterile etc.)



Yeah well all I can say about the "naughty tortie" thing is that there are a lot of stereotypes in life that are not always true - of course if you do have a tortie that is naughty, that just backs up the stereotype in your eyes, it doesn't mean it is true.

Yes there are some tortie males, NO, not all of them are sterile, there are 3 (all rare) ways that a male can be tortie and some of them are fertile - I have to go to a guild event in my MMO right now but will explain later.


----------



## toggle (Oct 18, 2014)

Epona said:


> Just noticed they have clipped all his claws _really_ short, way shorter than I normally do them, I just take the tip off so they aren't razor sharp.
> Thank fuck they didn't charge us extra for a pedicure!



that is fairly normal, if they noticed the claws are a bit long. cause it takes seconds and is really easy to do while they are out


----------



## toggle (Oct 18, 2014)

Epona said:


> Mind you, 2 of mine are Oriental Shorthairs and they never shut up - I love it!  I do wonder though if it is just because they have deep voices, so they always 'talk' within the range of frequencies I can hear.



that's one of the reasons that we think ours has a fair bit of one of the oriental breeds in her. she is exceedingly talkative. and has that particular voice that they can have.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2014)

Whereas mine bite my toes and attack the duvet when they want me to get up


----------



## CRI (Oct 18, 2014)

Epona said:


> Jakey had a checkup today to see that he is doing alright following his surgery on Tuesday.
> OH went to pick him up to put him in the carrier and he disappeared under the sofa and crawled up the back of it so we could not get to him.  He really really hates going in the carrier.
> 
> I eventually got him out and put him in the carrier but he was panicking a bit and I have some massive scratches (not because of malice or aggression, just because he was scared and panicking and kicking against my arm with his hind feet).  The only way I could clean the cuts (because we were already running really late) was using some hand sanitiser on the counter at the vets - that fucking stings like fuck!
> ...


Really sorry to hear about your lacerations and the hand sanitiser (it's brutal even on paper cuts!), but hope Jakey (and you) are doing better and you get some good news from the vet soon.


----------



## CRI (Oct 18, 2014)

tendril said:


> Managed to get a nice pic of Anton today. What a handsome boy
> 
> View attachment 62453


Anton is gorgeous.  I'd say that's a look of determination on his little face!


----------



## CRI (Oct 18, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> CRI Those lesions are what Charlie had. As the article said, that 3rd molar was the worst affected, it looked absolutely awful, but almost all his teeth had them, including his top 2 canines - as well as a crippling degree of tartar build-up. As you know, his post-op recovery was made more complicated by a flare up of his hyperthyroidism, but a month on from the surgery he's doing incredibly well. He gets a bit frustrated with his top lip catching on his remaining bottom canines, but he's had all but those 2 teeth removed so it'll take a good while for his new mouth real estate to make sense to him.
> 
> I was told that they shouldn't have soft food in the first week after surgery, because it can get trapped down in the new gum cavity. My vet recommended stringy foods like chicken and fish. He's eating soft foods with no problem now though. Apparently dry food will be doable once the gums harden up, but he doesn't tend to have that these days anyway. He can manage his catnip drop treats now, which he's very pleased about.
> 
> ...



Oh, I hadn't thought that might be the same as what Charlie had.  I hope Charlie is doing lots better now.

Breeze was given antibiotics and Metacam (interestingly, at almost the same dose as Griff guinea pig gets, despite being about 4 times his size - rodent metabolism is just different,) daily.  I put it in the food, which she sort of sniffed with a, "this isn't quite right," look, then gobbled it down.  We were away Thursday and Friday, but lovely pet carer came in to feed and check her and the pigs.  She had her post op check this morning and it's completely healed.

The gum lump that was removed was a benign tumour called an Epulis http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/mouth/c_dg_epulis, which seems to be pretty common in dogs, but very rare in cats.  Presumably, not so rare in "dogcats." 

Here's Breeze looking a bit sore and miserable one day post op.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 18, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh, I hadn't thought that might be the same as what Charlie had.  I hope Charlie is doing lots better now.
> 
> Breeze was given antibiotics and Metacam (interestingly, at almost the same dose as Griff guinea pig gets, despite being about 4 times his size - rodent metabolism is just different,) daily.  I put it in the food, which she sort of sniffed with a, "this isn't quite right," look, then gobbled it down.  We were away Thursday and Friday, but lovely pet carer came in to feed and check her and the pigs.  She had her post op check this morning and it's completely healed.
> 
> ...









((( breeze )))

hope she's feline better soon


----------



## CRI (Oct 18, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ((( breeze )))
> 
> hope she's feline better soon


Perfect! 

She's doing really well.  Wasn't even much bothered about going to the vets this morning.  She's also (I think) getting more tolerant of "kid brother dog" who also seems to be hassling her less.  Mind, Charlie and the humans of the household were away Thursday and Friday.  I was imagining Breeze doing the Tom Cruise Risky Business dance when she knew we were all gone!


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 18, 2014)

CRI said:


> Perfect!
> 
> She's doing really well.  Wasn't even much bothered about going to the vets this morning.  She's also (I think) getting more tolerant of "kid brother dog" who also seems to be hassling her less.  Mind, Charlie and the humans of the household were away Thursday and Friday.  I was imagining Breeze doing the Tom Cruise Risky Business dance when she knew we were all gone!


Glad to hear she's on the mend, and getting used to Charlie


----------



## thriller (Oct 18, 2014)

Well. Was in bed this morning, surfying the net, when I heard a thump. Looked up and was startled to see Chloe on top of the cupboard. Never realised she could jump that high. So after enticing her with a ball, I videoed the next leap. She looks like she is calculating the distance at first, then goes for it. Cats are indeed the gymnasts of the animal world.

Anyone else have any videos or pics of their moggies jumping?


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Whereas mine bite my toes and attack the duvet when they want me to get up



At least they don't pounce on your balls.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2014)

Furry boys!


----------



## CRI (Oct 19, 2014)

Not exactly cuddle buddies yet, but getting on a bit better every day.


----------



## Epona (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm absolutely knackered from looking after Jakey.  I swapped the cone for an inflatable collar which doesn't terrify him quite as much (I swear he is claustrophobic), but he still needs supervision and it's exhausting.  He should be fully healed by Friday and will have another checkup then, I tell you, it cannot come soon enough.  We should have the biopsy results by then (please please please let it be benign).  He had his last dose of metacam today.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2014)

Me and wolfie have just registered our interest in becoming emergency volunteers for a cat rescue. It will be more about transport than anything. We can't fill our home with unwanted cats but we'd like to do something worthwhile to help them.
I hope they'll take us on


----------



## Mogden (Oct 19, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Me and wolfie have just registered our interest in becoming emergency volunteers for a cat rescue. It will be more about transport than anything. We can't fill our home with unwanted cats but we'd like to do something worthwhile to help them.
> I hope they'll take us on


I can't Like this enough Shirl


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2014)

Mogden said:


> I can't Like this enough Shirl


Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 19, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Me and wolfie have just registered our interest in becoming emergency volunteers for a cat rescue. It will be more about transport than anything. We can't fill our home with unwanted cats but we'd like to do something worthwhile to help them.
> I hope they'll take us on





Mogden said:


> I can't Like this enough Shirl


I second this!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> Not exactly cuddle buddies yet, but getting on a bit better every day.



"it's still here.  why?"

"it's behind me, isn't it?"





Shirl said:


> Me and wolfie have just registered our interest in becoming emergency volunteers for a cat rescue. It will be more about transport than anything. We can't fill our home with unwanted cats but we'd like to do something worthwhile to help them.
> I hope they'll take us on


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2014)

Lovely idea Shirl! 
Anton looks ace tendril 
Idiot cat it very talkative. Apparently some ragdolls are- they have Siamese in the breed mix (if you believe the geneticists as opposed to the FBI-experiment-conspiracists)


----------



## CRI (Oct 20, 2014)

Epona said:


> I'm absolutely knackered from looking after Jakey.  I swapped the cone for an inflatable collar which doesn't terrify him quite as much (I swear he is claustrophobic), but he still needs supervision and it's exhausting.  He should be fully healed by Friday and will have another checkup then, I tell you, it cannot come soon enough.  We should have the biopsy results by then (please please please let it be benign).  He had his last dose of metacam today.



I hope you manage to rest up at some point.  It must be so frustrating and he doesn't understand what's happening, poor boy.  



Shirl said:


> Me and wolfie have just registered our interest in becoming emergency volunteers for a cat rescue. It will be more about transport than anything. We can't fill our home with unwanted cats but we'd like to do something worthwhile to help them.
> I hope they'll take us on



Great idea!  Never thought it could involve helping in ways other than fostering, but of course they need transporters.  Good luck!


----------



## thriller (Oct 20, 2014)

reserved another kitten. would be 3 in total.


----------



## tendril (Oct 21, 2014)

Well the journey from Southampton to London was rather harrowing for Anton. Poor little sod peed his cage in the first taxi to the train station and pood in it in the taxi from Waterloo to home. He's a nervous wreck at the moment. Had to cancel the vets today (was taking him for a check up, nothing is obviously wrong): thought better of putting him back in the carry cage.

When I opened his carry cage he immediately went for cover so I left him there for a couple of hours then tempted him out with some poached chicken. He also had a wet food pouch which he ate in fits and starts as he felt confident enough to come out. Every time I leave the bedroom (he is locked in there atm with food, water and litter box) he immediately goes for cover. Had to block off the back of the couch in my room as he was always retreating to there and I don't want him to pick up a habit. He has other places that are not so inaccessible to hide in: under the bed, in the wardrobe and in his igloo bed.

He knows there is another cat in the house as it came to the closed door and he smelled it. Hissed a bit and the other cat scarpered. I have a feeling that he will be nervous for some time to come. He was nervous even in my mum's house and that was exclusively his. Hopefully lots of kindness, patience and treats will have him settle. I have a feliway in the room he is in now.

This morning I coaxed him out with treats and gave him a catnip toy and a sprinkle of nip on his blanket. He loved it:


----------



## Shirl (Oct 21, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Me and wolfie have just registered our interest in becoming emergency volunteers for a cat rescue. It will be more about transport than anything. We can't fill our home with unwanted cats but we'd like to do something worthwhile to help them.
> I hope they'll take us on


I'm now officially on the emergency volunteer list.


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2014)

CRI said:


> I hope you manage to rest up at some point.  It must be so frustrating and he doesn't understand what's happening, poor boy.



Thank you, I am tired and worried and appreciate any moral support!
He got used to the inflatable collar much better than I expected.  It has some disadvantages compared to a cone because it restricts mobility of the front legs (he needs help to get on the sofa or into the litter tray, so needs some supervision) and it is heavier and quite bulky - but it is a viable alternative for cats that fear the cone so much that it sends them into panic - it's easier/quicker to put on and doesn't restrict their peripheral vision and hearing which is often the main source of fear with a cone.  Ours seems to have a slow puncture or a leaky valve though, I keep needing to reinflate it 

I fitted it first on Sonic (to check the size and amount of inflation needed as I knew I'd only get one chance with Jakey if it wasn't a good fit) who is a much less fearful and more trusting cat and just a bit smaller than Jakey so I tried it out on him first - he accepted it with no problem other than glaring at me slightly - he stayed purring on my lap though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm thinking about the Jakey household, Epona - being tired because of looking after an ill cat is very draining and stressful in its own right, never mind the worry because of the cat as well.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm thinking about the Jakey household, Epona - being tired because of looking after an ill cat is very draining and stressful in its own right, never mind the worry because of the cat as well.



Thank you Vintage Paw - it is tiring because he needs supervision during his recovery, but I don't begrudge him that, he may be as stupid as a bag of spanners but he is the sweetest creature, just an all-round lovely cat, a wonderful pet, and we love him.
I am just getting more and more worried the closer we come to getting the biopsy results (we should hear by the end of the week), I was having a big "what if" cry about it last night.  Even though he seems really healthy and lively (although just a tad miserable due to having his head wedged into a canvas-covered inner tube until his incision heals), I am still anxious about the lab results.

The vet has taken away half his saggy tummy skin and half his nipples btw, it looks really odd at the moment with no fur.  Quite a big incision and a fair amount of tissue removed.  The incision runs from the bottom of his sternum to under his left hind leg.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2014)

It's horrible watching him try to get to sleep with the collar on, he keeps getting up and shifting around trying to get comfortable.  I thought that cats could sleep in any position and look comfy, but it's not true.  The poor sod sits there with his face propped up on the collar until he is so tired that his eyes pretty much roll back in his head and then he sleeps for a bit.  Sometimes he gets in a suitable position that I can put a rolled-up t-shirt under his chin as a makeshift pillow.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 22, 2014)

Epona, I'm really sorry to hear about Jakey, I've somehow missed this thread over the last week or so and had no idea. I shall, of course, keep everything crossed, hope the two of you managed to get some sleep last night, really stressful for you all.  Good luck.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 22, 2014)

tendril said:


> Hopefully lots of kindness, patience and treats will have him settle.]



That and keeping him in his own room will also give him time to get used to all the nearby smells whilst also establishing his own territory. You're doing it right 

Great video too, lovely looking boy


----------



## CRI (Oct 22, 2014)

Epona said:


> Thank you Vintage Paw - it is tiring because he needs supervision during his recovery, but I don't begrudge him that, he may be as stupid as a bag of spanners but he is the sweetest creature, just an all-round lovely cat, a wonderful pet, and we love him.
> I am just getting more and more worried the closer we come to getting the biopsy results (we should hear by the end of the week), I was having a big "what if" cry about it last night.  Even though he seems really healthy and lively (although just a tad miserable due to having his head wedged into a canvas-covered inner tube until his incision heals), I am still anxious about the lab results.
> 
> The vet has taken away half his saggy tummy skin and half his nipples btw, it looks really odd at the moment with no fur.  Quite a big incision and a fair amount of tissue removed.  The incision runs from the bottom of his sternum to under his left hind leg.



When Griff had his mastectomy, they took away quite a bit of tissue and it looked really ghastly, but it did heal quite quickly and the fur grew over so now the only thing you notice is on close inspection he just has one nipple and not two.  Hopefully, once the initial healing is done, the collar can be removed and all will be fine as it continues to heal.

I wish they'd come up with an alternative to the cones/collars.  With Charlie dog's huge ears, he was clearly in a lot of discomfort with it on and sat in the middle of the room not moving for over an hour.  The vet insisted he'd "get used to it."   (I'm not enthralled by the attitudes of some of the vets in the local practice but the pigs' brilliant vet is about an hour a way, so not so practical for Breeze and Charlie.)  In his case, the slightly adjusted build a bear pyjama bottoms when he wasn't directly supervised and at night did the trick.  But, it sounds like Jakey just doesn't like wearing clothes of any kind.

I know the next couple days will be really hard for all of you, but you've got lotsa folks in your corner here.   (((Epona))) and gently (((Jakey)))


----------



## Shirl (Oct 22, 2014)

Vincent this evening.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 22, 2014)

Fingers and everything crossed for Jakey Epona xxx


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2014)

My lovely old boy Max was put to sleep this morning   He got very ill on Tuesday and we took him to the vets and it turned out he had advanced kidney disease and hyperthyroidism (he was 20 so not an unusual diagnosis).  He was ok for another 24 hours and then deteriorated very quickly yesterday and today.  At least it was quick and relatively painless, but I'm absolutely devastated   The flat feels horrible and empty without him


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh no (((colacubes))


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2014)

((colacubes)) I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2014)

Just got back from the vet - *Jakey's tumour was benign* and won't recur (just a small harmless fatty lump that had caused some inflammation because of where it was situated).  So I am currently celebrating and having a bit of a relief-cry.


----------



## CRI (Oct 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> My lovely old boy Max was put to sleep this morning   He got very ill on Tuesday and we took him to the vets and it turned out he had advanced kidney disease and hyperthyroidism (he was 20 so not an unusual diagnosis).  He was ok for another 24 hours and then deteriorated very quickly yesterday and today.  At least it was quick and relatively painless, but I'm absolutely devastated   The flat feels horrible and empty without him


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this.  Twenty years is a great age, but that doesn't necessarily make it feel any better when they're gon.  RIP Max.


----------



## CRI (Oct 24, 2014)

Epona said:


> Just got back from the vet - *Jakey's tumour was benign* and won't recur (just a small harmless fatty lump that had caused some inflammation because of where it was situated).  So I am currently celebrating and having a bit of a relief-cry.



Oh whewwwww!  SO SO glad to hear the news about Jakey.  Hopefully the nasty collar thing can go soon (if it hasn't already been binned) and you can both get some rest.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2014)

(((colacubes)))


----------



## oryx (Oct 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> My lovely old boy Max was put to sleep this morning   He got very ill on Tuesday and we took him to the vets and it turned out he had advanced kidney disease and hyperthyroidism (he was 20 so not an unusual diagnosis).  He was ok for another 24 hours and then deteriorated very quickly yesterday and today.  At least it was quick and relatively painless, but I'm absolutely devastated   The flat feels horrible and empty without him



Sorry to hear that. It's absolutely heart-breaking to lose a pet, I know.


----------



## oryx (Oct 24, 2014)

Epona said:


> Just got back from the vet - *Jakey's tumour was benign* and won't recur (just a small harmless fatty lump that had caused some inflammation because of where it was situated).  So I am currently celebrating and having a bit of a relief-cry.



Great news - you must be so relieved.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2014)

colacubes I'm so, so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2014)

Epona Good news about Jakey.

I found a lump on the back of Charlie's leg a few days before his vet visit last week. I got Ted to take a look, seems like it was a little cyst. He tried to get some of the gunk out of it there and then, and said it would likely just dissipate on its own. I've not been able to get a decent feel or look of the area since, but he seems fine in himself so I'm not worried.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> My lovely old boy Max was put to sleep this morning   He got very ill on Tuesday and we took him to the vets and it turned out he had advanced kidney disease and hyperthyroidism (he was 20 so not an unusual diagnosis).  He was ok for another 24 hours and then deteriorated very quickly yesterday and today.  At least it was quick and relatively painless, but I'm absolutely devastated   The flat feels horrible and empty without him


He would have had a smashing life with you colacubes. Mourn his passing but celebrate his fun furry life too x


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2014)

My next door neighbour just popped in to send her condolences and set me off crying again


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh whewwwww!  SO SO glad to hear the news about Jakey.  Hopefully the nasty collar thing can go soon (if it hasn't already been binned) and you can both get some rest.


The incision is healing OK but is still a bit inflamed and scabby so he has to wear the collar for up to another week so that he doesn't make that worse.  He has got properly used to the collar now though and didn't even fuss when I put it back on him - it's not comfortable for him, but better that than some sort of infection.


----------



## tendril (Oct 24, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> That and keeping him in his own room will also give him time to get used to all the nearby smells whilst also establishing his own territory. You're doing it right
> 
> Great video too, lovely looking boy


Last night I put the TankCat outside and opened my bedroom door. Anton came out for a sniff but soon went back in. This evening I carried him into the lounge (with other cat outside in the garden) and he had quite an explore for 15 minutes or so then retreated to his igloo in my room. It is encouraging that he seems to treat my room as his territory. I have a mate coming round tomorrow to help me hang the new door on my room with the microchip flap. I will keep it locked initially as he hasn't met TankCat in the flesh yet, that is an experience for another day. Slowly slowly catchy monkey. Here he is in his igloo bed this afternoon looking distainful.


----------



## tendril (Oct 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> My lovely old boy Max was put to sleep this morning   He got very ill on Tuesday and we took him to the vets and it turned out he had advanced kidney disease and hyperthyroidism (he was 20 so not an unusual diagnosis).  He was ok for another 24 hours and then deteriorated very quickly yesterday and today.  At least it was quick and relatively painless, but I'm absolutely devastated   The flat feels horrible and empty without him


So sorry to hear this colacubes


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 24, 2014)

oh colacubes, so sorry about this.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks all.  It's so weird him not being here tonight   But it was the right thing to do.  He had a good life while he was with us after a shitty start in life


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> My next door neighbour just popped in to send her condolences and set me off crying again



 I'm so sorry about Max Colacubes. 20 is a fantastic age though x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2014)

(((Cola))) x  bet he had a great life with you though and so much loved


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2014)

oryx said:


> Great news - you must be so relieved.


That's putting it mildly, it's been a worry at the forefront of my mind for the last 2 weeks that my cat who is only 7 and who I love dearly had to have surgery and might have cancer, I've been in a right state about it.

Next week it's Radar's turn for his checkup, I hope that goes more smoothly.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2014)

colacubes I'm so sorry x


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2014)

Really sorry for your loss colacubes. I still think back to that day in June when I had Geri put to sleep and it breaks my heart. I miss her terribly, even though I have Jimmy and Sophie who I love dearly.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 25, 2014)

Aww colacubes, so sorry  amazing age though, you obviously gave him a great life x


----------



## thriller (Oct 26, 2014)

well got the new kitten yesterday:









From gumtree. Claimed she was 8 weeks, which is nonsense as she is much younger. was prepared for fleas this time. Put her in the bath tub and combed her, and sure enough she was covered in them. Gave her Johnsons deflea tablet and within 15 minutes fleas where dropping dead from her. with the eggs, just combed and combed and dipped the comb in boiling water. then sprayed the flat with flea spray just in case.

The first meeting I videoed.



Chloe has more or less accepted her, Bella is being more difficult. It makes me laugh to see Chloe look to Bella to see how she reacts, before deciding on what to do. That bella is the instigator.  But once again, Thriller has the magic touch with cat intros.  At the moment they are all asleep on my bed.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2014)

Good luck with the new kitten!
Although I have to be honest, if you can bring home a kitten with fleas and let it meet your others, how do you know it doesn't have FeLV or FIV?  Get it tested asap, preferably before it swaps saliva (a risk with FeLV, FIV is less easy to pass on) with any of your other cats.


----------



## toggle (Oct 27, 2014)

thriller said:


> well got the new kitten yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very cute, you have good taste in kitties. 

but, and here comes the but.

stop it. 

give yourself time to get to know the cats you have. 

you're in a flat, these cats are in the flat as well, not able to go anywhere else. any problems between them will be multiplied by the fact they cant get away from each other. 

under 8 weeks is young. she may not have properly weaned. they wean fully in week 7 i believe. i wouldn't be suppruised if she starts sucking on stuff. and she won't have been properly socialised. give you an idea, the major rescues don't seperate until 12 weeks. keep a bloody good eye out and make sure she is eating properly, seperately to the other 2 so shes able to eat what she wants in her own time. she's tiny, make sure she has a warm place to sleep.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2014)

toggle said:


> very cute, you have good taste in kitties.
> 
> but, and here comes the but.
> 
> ...



Good post, am in complete agreement with that.  7 or 8 weeks is way too young for a kitten to be separated from its mother - it can of course happen with strays and orphans where there is an emergency, but if a kitten has a mother then 12 weeks is the ideal time for the kitten to stay with mum.  They may be weaned by week 8, but they learn interaction and social skills after that, which will make them a far better pet.


----------



## thriller (Oct 27, 2014)

toggle said:


> very cute, you have good taste in kitties.
> 
> but, and here comes the but.
> 
> ...



Chloe and Bella don't seem to be chasing each other as they were before Rogue arrived. I'll keep them apart when I go to work tomorrow. If things don't go according to plan and Chloe and Bella don't get back to their usual self-will have to give Rogue away. But I'm going to give it a good couple of weeks before throwing the towel in. It's early days-not giving up yet.

Chloe is such a good girl though-the best cat a man could want. She accepted Bella in just two days and has accepted Rogue too after just a day of mild hostility. But Rogue is cautious and fights and resists Chloe when she attempts to lick her head and neck.


----------



## thriller (Oct 27, 2014)

Epona said:


> Good luck with the new kitten!
> Although I have to be honest, if you can bring home a kitten with fleas and let it meet your others, how do you know it doesn't have FeLV or FIV?  Get it tested asap, preferably before it swaps saliva (a risk with FeLV, FIV is less easy to pass on) with any of your other cats.



Took her to the vets on the same day (luckily had an appointment for Bella on that day for her second jab). Made an appointment for this coming friday to get her her first injection. Both Chloe and Bella are now both vaccinated.


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 28, 2014)

thriller said:


> well got the new kitten yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She's lovely and looks spookily like my dearly departed Wilbur when he was a kitten. But please don't get any more and please make sure that she has somewhere to hide.


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 28, 2014)

Higgins thinks he's a rabbit, this is what happens when we forget to hide cables away. The vet says there's nothing wrong with his teeth and gums so he's obviously just odd.


----------



## CRI (Oct 28, 2014)

Breeze and Charlie.  This looks far worse than it is!


----------



## Mogden (Oct 28, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> She's lovely and looks spookily like my dearly departed Wilbur when he was a kitten. But please don't get any more and please make sure that she has somewhere to hide.


Aww you had a Wilbur.  I have a Wilbur. Wilburs are ace.

Sachin has finally been to have his gnashers sorted.  He's off his box on drugs at the moment.  When I collected him his eyes looked like something from the muntered thread.


----------



## CRI (Oct 28, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Aww you had a Wilbur.  I have a Wilbur. Wilburs are ace.
> 
> Sachin has finally been to have his gnashers sorted.  He's off his box on drugs at the moment.  When I collected him his eyes looked like something from the muntered thread.


Good luck with the sore mouf Sachin!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 29, 2014)

My cat has diarrhea :-( and my mums coming to stay today. Think its been caused by some dodgy looking food from the co-op. Ive put her on dry food & water. Any other food recommendations? Or maybe just no food for a bit?


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 29, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Aww you had a Wilbur.  I have a Wilbur. Wilburs are ace.
> 
> Sachin has finally been to have his gnashers sorted.  He's off his box on drugs at the moment.  When I collected him his eyes looked like something from the muntered thread.


Wilburs are ace indeed! Though mine was one of the grey cats who have made me decide that grey cats have too much personality for their own good, he was somewhat larger than life 

Hope Sachin feels better soon


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 29, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> My cat has diarrhea :-( and my mums coming to stay today. Think its been caused by some dodgy looking food from the co-op. Ive put her on dry food & water. Any other food recommendations? Or maybe just no food for a bit?



Plain boiled chicken is good for them; easy and simple to digest. Boiled rice and scrambled eggs are also recommended.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 29, 2014)

Wilbur says hi. He's quite grey but looks more brown in this photo taken just as he's between my legs having crashed out with Moma for the night.


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 29, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Wilbur says hi. He's quite grey but looks more brown in this photo taken just as he's between my legs having crashed out with Moma for the night.


Oh he's beautiful - Hi Wilbur!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 29, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Plain boiled chicken is good for them; easy and simple to digest. Boiled rice and scrambled eggs are also recommended.



Not sure my cat would eat rice or scrambled eggs!!


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 29, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Not sure my cat would eat rice or scrambled eggs!!



Well it isn't compulsory, that's just the common suggestions!


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 29, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Not sure my cat would eat rice or scrambled eggs!!



they do if you mix it in with smoked salmon <blush>


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 29, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> they do if you mix it in with smoked salmon <blush>


 My pair would like to know where you live please


----------



## Mogden (Oct 29, 2014)

Sachin inhaled plain poached chicken breast last night but chicken is his most favourite food. He ain't having breasts again, too spendy, so I'm off for thighs today.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 29, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> My pair would like to know where you live please



So far I have offered, over the years, my 3 (now, unfortunately 1)

Smoked Salmon - not just the "cheap stuff" but the "expensive stuff"
TtD Fillet Steak (ditto)
Chicken (you REALLY don't want to know - but it was cooked especially, starts with a Wait)
Corn on the Cob (It was Jess, don't ask, but if you've ever seen a Tom and Jerry you'll get the idea)
Lobster

Fresh raw (Waitrose) mince

Lump Fish caviar
Venison
Poached:-
Cod
Plaice
Rock Fish​Prawns

ALL. And I mean ALL of the luxury cat food brands

And "that's" what I'm prepared to own up to

In my defence

Jess - 15-17 years old
Rusty - similar
Bob - at the moment "bouncing off 20 - if he gets to the end of the year then "officially" 20 years old

And on the plus side - we don't have kids - or "stinky" dogs for that matter (but we do love dogs as well)


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2014)

I will hopefully be able to remove Jakey's inflatable collar tomorrow - I've been grooming his back and sides and scratching his ears as he can't do it himself, but it's obviously got itchy under the collar.  Every time I take it off to readjust it/check inflation he's scratching his greasy neck the poor dear.

At least I _hope_ it can come off for good tomorrow, he's still a bit scabby around the incision. :/


----------



## Mogden (Oct 30, 2014)

Sachin was a bit glum this morning despite a good portion of poached chicken thighs. Given him his pain killers now and he's perked up a bit.  He is still confined at the moment but I'm letting him out later.  He's been cleaning his cheeks post eating doing a wet paw rub and I realised that he'd stopped doing that. His face looks slimmer now too.  No sign of a poo yet which I assume is a mix of residual vet fear,  pain killers and crossed paws. No bad thing cos it'll be a stinker. 

Epona the relief of Jakey getting air to his neck again will be immense.  The poor love must be so frustrated by not being able to have a good scratch so I hope it comes off.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Sachin was a bit glum this morning despite a good portion of poached chicken thighs. Given him his pain killers now and he's perked up a bit.  He is still confined at the moment but I'm letting him out later.  He's been cleaning his cheeks post eating doing a wet paw rub and I realised that he'd stopped doing that. His face looks slimmer now too.  No sign of a poo yet which I assume is a mix of residual vet fear,  pain killers and crossed paws. No bad thing cos it'll be a stinker.
> 
> Epona the relief of Jakey getting air to his neck again will be immense.  The poor love must be so frustrated by not being able to have a good scratch so I hope it comes off.



The relief of me being able to sleep properly in bed after spending 17 days supervising him to make sure he doesn't get caught up somewhere and hang himself, and 17 nights on the fucking sofa looking after him and waking up at every slightest movement he makes - now that will be immense.

Good luck with Sachin!


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2014)

The poor sod is trying to groom right now - he has his back leg in the air and his tongue is doing licking movements - there is no way he can bring leg and tongue together with that collar on, but I reckon he still thinks he's managing it ok.  Our Jakes is not the brightest bulb.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 30, 2014)

Epona said:


> Just got back from the vet - *Jakey's tumour was benign* and won't recur (just a small harmless fatty lump that had caused some inflammation because of where it was situated).  So I am currently celebrating and having a bit of a relief-cry.



Fantastic news, really glad to hear it. 


However, really shit news for colacubes, I'm really, really sorry to hear it. Feels like a lot have gone since this thread started. Just had our one with the heart condition checked up recently and whilst he's fine as far as it goes, it was a timely reminder that there's a really high chance we'll lose him early


----------



## Mogden (Oct 30, 2014)

Does anyone else offer the end of their own cat's tail to their felines to clean?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Does anyone else offer the end of their own cat's tail to their felines to clean?



only if it's still attached to the cat...


----------



## Mogden (Oct 30, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> only if it's still attached to the cat...


I should hope so. I don't need any more vet visits  Despite now having the freedom of the whole house Sachin is glued to my side and while he was having a scrub up I offered the tail end for him to groom which he duly did.  I do this quite often being aware that they often can't keep hold of it long enough to give it a good ptfzz.


----------



## Epona (Oct 31, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Does anyone else offer the end of their own cat's tail to their felines to clean?



When Sonic was little and playing he would sometimes catch sight of the end of his own tail and hunt it.  Whenever he grabbed hold of it in his mouth he would start some fearsome growling with all his fur standing on end.

It was a bit "ooh, what's that, must catch it!  OK, someone has grabbed my tail, not good, deploy defence mechanisms"


----------



## Epona (Oct 31, 2014)

Radar is going for his checkup and vaccinations today.
I'm dreading it because of Jakey's tumour and surgery, you go in expecting your cat to be weighed and vaccinated and come out with a cat that needs urgent surgery.
OH told the vet on our last visit that he is not allowed to find anything wrong with Radar today.  Vet held his hands up and grinned and said "just doing my job".  I really like the new vet Dr Patel, he is thorough and easy to talk to, and a specialist in feline care.


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> Radar is going for his checkup and vaccinations today.
> I'm dreading it because of Jakey's tumour and surgery, you go in expecting your cat to be weighed and vaccinated and come out with a cat that needs urgent surgery.
> OH told the vet on our last visit that he is not allowed to find anything wrong with Radar today.  Vet held his hands up and grinned and said "just doing my job".  I really like the new vet Dr Patel, he is thorough and easy to talk to, and a specialist in feline care.



Hope it all goes Ok for him - here's to a super fast and uneventful visit


----------



## Epona (Oct 31, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Hope it all goes Ok for him - here's to a super fast and uneventful visit



Thank you, that's exactly what we want - completely routine visit: weight, ears, eyes, teeth all checked, stethoscope to listen to his heart, thermometer up the bum, vaccinations and then back home.  He's 8 now so might have some blood taken to test for thyroid and kidney function and diabetes.  Time goes by too quickly, it only seems like yesterday that he was a little kitten!


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 31, 2014)

My old cat..guessing about 23/24 is still with us..I inherited Gypsy cat so not had her all this time, she was BFs dad cat so has been in the family. She went a bit loopy for a bit but that seems to have calmed down. Currently she likes to sleep on the laptop and yesterday I left a basket full of clothes half hanging out on a shelf and she was in there. Also tries to sleep on CD piles plus we have a cardboard box that is a fave too. We bought pate cat food for her as she has minimal teeth which is helping her intake but then someone suggested kitten food which is chunks but softer and that seems a hit too so we are alternating between the 2 with daily cat milk. She went missing in September and we really thought that was it..she was gone for about 2 days. BFs son got really upset although this may have been further compounded by the fact that we had all just walked in the Shropshire Hills to bury my friends cat! I'm glad she is still here & but how much longer can she really have?


----------



## Epona (Oct 31, 2014)

Radar's checkup was drama-free (except that he tried to bite the vet!!!!)

The removal of Jakey's inflatable collar this afternoon was slighty more fraught though, as soon as it came off of course he had to have a thorough groom and scratching, and has scratched the eyelids of his right eye so now that's all sore and inflamed.  I think the eye itself is fine, but it's something I will need to keep an eye on to make sure it doesn't get worse over the weekend.  Anyone would think that he wanted me to put the collar back on!


----------



## CRI (Oct 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> Radar's checkup was drama-free (except that he tried to bite the vet!!!!)
> 
> The removal of Jakey's inflatable collar this afternoon was slighty more fraught though, as soon as it came off of course he had to have a thorough groom and scratching, and has scratched the eyelids of his right eye so now that's all sore and inflamed.  I think the eye itself is fine, but it's something I will need to keep an eye on to make sure it doesn't get worse over the weekend.  Anyone would think that he wanted me to put the collar back on!


Great news about Radar (and bites are an occupational hazard I'd imagine!) and sort of good news about Jakey but ouch the eyelid!


----------



## Epona (Oct 31, 2014)

CRI said:


> Great news about Radar (and bites are an occupational hazard I'd imagine!) and sort of good news about Jakey but ouch the eyelid!



Yeah I imagine so, and I know him, he wouldn't have bitten hard enough to break skin, it would just have been a warning nip (he's a little sod and I've been bitten by him more times than I can count, but it's never like really aggressive or anything) - even so, it's not something you want to happen when you go to the vet, and Radar can move awfully fast at times!  After he tried it I kept his front end under control, which largely meant letting him put his head under my arm for comfort and holding onto him around his chest to keep him immobile!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 1, 2014)

Missed all of this until now Epona -- *really* hope Radar is better now -- and that you are!


----------



## toggle (Nov 1, 2014)

Epona said:


> When Sonic was little and playing he would sometimes catch sight of the end of his own tail and hunt it.  Whenever he grabbed hold of it in his mouth he would start some fearsome growling with all his fur standing on end.
> 
> It was a bit "ooh, what's that, must catch it!  OK, someone has grabbed my tail, not good, deploy defence mechanisms"



ours did that when we'd first moved. i have a feeling that for a cat who had been living outdoors for a couple of years, she was going a little loopy being cooped up inside a house for a few weeks.


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2014)

Jakey's eyelid is a lot better today, he has a small scratch and a small bald patch right above his eye, but the swelling and redness are gone, and his eyes are no longer watering (seriously last night his entire face was bright pink and his eyes were streaming, I was quite concerned that we would be back up the vet surgery this morning).
He's also grooming normally and not bothering the scar or the bald (shaved) area around it, so it's all good.  Massive long scar though (because of where the tumour was located he pretty much had a triple mastectomy just in case), nearly as bad as Radar's from where he had an umbilical hernia fixed as a kitten.


----------



## CRI (Nov 1, 2014)

Breeze in the back window yesterday.  I love her squishy face so much.


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2014)

CRI - Breeze really is gorgeous!  I particularly love the expression on her face in pic #3.


----------



## campanula (Nov 1, 2014)

Our border collie died in March, 2 months shy of her 17th year.......but I think we have turned a corner because the word 'puppy' and even 'new dog' has been heard in the campanula household in the last few days. I have already warned the ingrate offspring to expect cut-rate Xmas presents this year as we are saving for a canine indulgence of our own....


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2014)

campanula said:


> Our border collie died in March, 2 months shy of her 17th year.......but I think we have turned a corner because the word 'puppy' and even 'new dog' has been heard in the campanula household in the last few days. I have already warned the ingrate offspring to expect cut-rate Xmas presents this year as we are saving for a canine indulgence of our own....



I'm sorry to hear about your dog campanula, that's a good long life even for a border collie though!  I am sure the kids will be delighted with a new dog, and any reigning in of xmas excess will be forgiven.
(Should point out however that this is the cat thread and there is a dog thread somewhere, as well as a general pets thread, but we welcome you dog-loving poster nonetheless, I think most of us love all animals).


----------



## campanula (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh, obviously dogs really are on my mind.....I read it as 'your daily cat and dog news' (not looking terribly clearly, I confess.

I love cats too but had 2 sad episodes within 2 years and have not recovered confidence that cats can thrive in urban places but mostly because I am still too bereft.


----------



## CRI (Nov 1, 2014)

Epona said:


> CRI - Breeze really is gorgeous!  I particularly love the expression on her face in pic #3.


Oh thank you.  You'd think by now I'd just think "it's a cat face," but I think I fall in love with her again every day!  

But she can also do a pretty withering side eye.





And I think still pondering if Charlie is just a really thick kitten


----------



## CRI (Nov 1, 2014)

campanula said:


> Our border collie died in March, 2 months shy of her 17th year.......but I think we have turned a corner because the word 'puppy' and even 'new dog' has been heard in the campanula household in the last few days. I have already warned the ingrate offspring to expect cut-rate Xmas presents this year as we are saving for a canine indulgence of our own....


Sorry to hear about your loss, but prospect of a new dog is SO exciting.  I waited 30 years before I was in a position to get a dog again.  Well, the cat we got 18 months ago was meant to be a dog (long story) and actually IS more like a dog and the dog is quite like a cat so well, I never know what thread to post on! 

And then there are the guinea pigs of course!


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh thank you.  You'd think by now I'd just think "it's a cat face," but I think I fall in love with her again every day!



I'm like that with mine - Jakey has such a friendly and loving face and such big ears (and is an unusual colour, and monumentally clumsy and a bit daft), Sonic is so small and serious and so intense in his facial expressions (he is small but lanky with long gangly legs, he turned 8 today but still looks quite kittenish in a way, I call him kitten and little 'un), and Radar is just so bloody pretty with his irregular facial markings and huge round green eyes (and the fact that I swear he laughs regularly, he's a cat with a sense of humour and is a bit of a prankster) - every time I look at them I am taken aback by the things I love about each of them.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 1, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh thank you.  You'd think by now I'd just think "it's a cat face," but I think I fall in love with her again every day!
> 
> But she can also do a pretty withering side eye.
> 
> ...



oh this was how I was with my Tallulah,  she had the weirdest most squashed up face (not that Breeze does) but after I got used to it I just used to gaze at her, loving her expression. And my mum and sister in law were the same, they both exclaimed to her more then once ' oh I just love you' sounds ridiculous but she was lovely


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 1, 2014)

This weeks death tally: Three pigeons and a mouse, all lovingly presented to me in the kitchen. Moz you fucker


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> oh this was how I was with my Tallulah,  she had the weirdest most squashed up face (not that Breeze does) but after I got used to it I just used to gaze at her, loving her expression. And my mum and sister in law were the same, they both exclaimed to her more then once ' oh I just love you' sounds ridiculous but she was lovely



My parents are like that with Jakey, largely because he is SO friendly, whenever we have visitors he will take a turn on everyone's lap, he's a large (big and muscular, not fat) and loveable cat and to be honest he's not very bright, everyone who meets him remarks about how friendly he is.  Sonic doesn't really endear himself to visitors, because he spends the entire time clamped onto me, he's very much a 1 person cat (and I am his person).  And people who have been exposed to Radar for more than 30 seconds are typically terrified of him, because although we love him, he is actually a complete git towards other people. I once had to prise him off my dad's head, it was like a scene out of Alien.


----------



## Geri (Nov 2, 2014)

Breeze is _so_ beautiful! Mind you I think Sophie is a really pretty cat. I've loved all my cats but she is definitely the prettiest I've had. Spook was an evil genius, and Geri I loved dearly but she was very tomboyish. Jimmy is handsome, but not pretty.


----------



## CRI (Nov 2, 2014)

Geri said:


> Breeze is _so_ beautiful! Mind you I think Sophie is a really pretty cat. I've loved all my cats but she is definitely the prettiest I've had. Spook was an evil genius, and Geri I loved dearly but she was very tomboyish. Jimmy is handsome, but not pretty.


Oh thanks!  How are inter-kitty relationships going tween Sophie and Jimmy btw?


----------



## CRI (Nov 2, 2014)

Trying to tidy with Breeze - not easy.  

I think I mentioned before her habit of dragging ugly dolls from the sofabed in the spare room up the hall and into our bedroom, usually in the middle of the night, wailing like a banshee.  Well, we put two boxes (like the ones in this photo) at the threshold of the spare room to keep Charlie dog out, so that can be "her" space.  Somehow, she still manages to drag either Ghostie or Brip Drip up and over the boxes and down the hall.  This was Ghostie's position this morning.  I have no idea how she does it.  They're not heavy, but they are pretty large.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 2, 2014)

eatmorecheese said:


> This weeks death tally: Three pigeons and a mouse, all lovingly presented to me in the kitchen. Moz you fucker



Impressive. However, mu childhood moggy still holds the hunting prize for once killing a stoat.


----------



## CRI (Nov 2, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> Impressive. However, mu childhood moggy still holds the hunting prize for once killing a stoat.


Relieved mine just murders cuddly toys!


----------



## Geri (Nov 2, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh thanks!  How are inter-kitty relationships going tween Sophie and Jimmy btw?


 
Well, they are avoiding each other as she is still upstairs and he is downstairs!


----------



## thriller (Nov 2, 2014)

Does anyone know why Chloe does this and if I should stop her? Anyone else cats/kittens do it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 2, 2014)

thriller said:


> Does anyone know why Chloe does this and if I should stop her? Anyone else cats/kittens do it?




looks very much like the behaviour of a kitteh who was taken away from her mummycat at a bit too young an age - some cats can be like that with wool jumpers and the like

http://www.catbehaviorassociates.com/wool-sucking/ is about the first result that came up on a quick search


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 3, 2014)

Charlie's done it all his life. His is often accompanied by fucking the blanket or jumper or whatever it is he's suckling. They bite the scruff of the female cat when they mate, so I reckon he's getting all mixed up - going for the suckling, as a comfort thing, and the mating instinct kicking in because he's in the right position. It's a bit weird, but I've learned to take it in my stride 

I should add, Charlie doesn't do the suckling motions Chloe is doing with her mouth. He just holds the blanket or whatever in his mouth. And kneads. And fucks.


----------



## thriller (Nov 3, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> looks very much like the behaviour of a kitteh who was taken away from her mummycat at a bit too young an age - some cats can be like that with wool jumpers and the like
> 
> http://www.catbehaviorassociates.com/wool-sucking/ is about the first result that came up on a quick search



makes sense. only worry is that she starts eating it which can then start to lead to other issues.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 3, 2014)

I think my cat Hendrix is racist.  Every time he catches site of our Caribbean builder Tony or his sidekick Lloyd he legs it out of the door!  We have started calling him the furry Fuhrer.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 3, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> Impressive. However, mu childhood moggy still holds the hunting prize for once killing a stoat.



 flipping heck, hardcore cat! 



Ms T said:


> I think my cat Hendrix is racist.  Every time he catches site of our Caribbean builder Tony or his sidekick Lloyd he legs it out of the door!  We have started calling him the furry Fuhrer.



 I've heard of racist dogs but never cats before


----------



## trashpony (Nov 3, 2014)

Today is an inset day so I decided to have a lie in. Cats were displeased and now so am I


----------



## Mogden (Nov 3, 2014)

Bugger me. It all happens at once.  Wilbur has a blister on his paw pad.  Given this is highly unusual for a cat I think I might need the vet again.  I suspect he might have trodden on warm firework as that's the only thing I can think would create a blister. I keep checking it and it doesn't smell and he's putting some weight on it but I don't know what I could use on it apart from hibiscrub.


----------



## thriller (Nov 3, 2014)

can't u use some human ointment?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 3, 2014)

thriller said:


> can't u use some human ointment?



Likely not as he will just lick it off and it could well be toxic.

Salt water, Mogden ? Or butter? Isn't butter good for burns? Mind you, he really will lick that off.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 3, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Likely not as he will just lick it off and it could well be toxic.
> 
> Salt water, Mogden ? Or butter? Isn't butter good for burns? Mind you, he really will lick that off.


Well this is it you see.  Dettol in its original format is super toxic to cats as it goes cloudy in water so I figure the cream is not gonna suit cats either. I need to have another peek and perhaps the saline wiping would be a good idea. I have some canned sterile stuff for my nose piercing to save boiling and cooling. I'm stuck in that horrible middle ground of I don't think it needs a vet yet but if it does get worse and I have to take him,  I'll look like a crap cat Moma :S


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 3, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Well this is it you see.  Dettol in its original format is super toxic to cats as it goes cloudy in water so I figure the cream is not gonna suit cats either. I need to have another peek and perhaps the saline wiping would be a good idea. I have some canned sterile stuff for my nose piercing to save boiling and cooling. I'm stuck in that horrible middle ground of I don't think it needs a vet yet but if it does get worse and I have to take him,  I'll look like a crap cat Moma :S


I swear by emu oil for burns and it's fine for cats. You can get it next day delivery from Amazon


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 3, 2014)

Mogden said:


> I'm stuck in that horrible middle ground of I don't think it needs a vet yet but if it does get worse and I have to take him,  I'll look like a crap cat Moma :S



Does your vets' practice let you ring up / e-mail / drop in (without taking kitteh) and talk things through - maybe with a vet nurse?  think the place my mogs used to go for maintenance had one or two sessions a week where you could go and get advice.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 3, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Does your vets' practice let you ring up / e-mail / drop in (without taking kitteh) and talk things through - maybe with a vet nurse?  think the place my mogs used to go for maintenance had one or two sessions a week where you could go and get advice.


Well happily Sachin is back for his check up tomorrow so I can try then. I shall have to write it in big letters on the back of my hand.  Spent enough money with them the last few months for a bit of blister advice! I really think it must have been a firework as I have no idea how it would have evolved otherwise.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 3, 2014)

I have had to shut the cats out of the kitchen. I don't know what's wrong with them but they've gone bonkers this evening. They've jumped up on a shelf and nearly pulled it off the wall, knocked loads of stuff onto the floor and broken it and are generally being total fuckers. 

I don't really know what to do  They've got food and water. I'm a bit alarmed! It's one thing having kittens wreaking havoc; quite another having 6kg cats bent on destruction


----------



## toggle (Nov 4, 2014)

CRI said:


> Relieved mine just murders cuddly toys!



with our current cat, she never brings home pressies, but in the home, the rug must die. every night. it is repeatedly killed


----------



## toggle (Nov 4, 2014)

thriller said:


> Does anyone know why Chloe does this and if I should stop her? Anyone else cats/kittens do it?




sucking?

weaning too early. think i mentioned she might do that. 


Mogden said:


> Bugger me. It all happens at once.  Wilbur has a blister on his paw pad.  Given this is highly unusual for a cat I think I might need the vet again.  I suspect he might have trodden on warm firework as that's the only thing I can think would create a blister. I keep checking it and it doesn't smell and he's putting some weight on it but I don't know what I could use on it apart from hibiscrub.



i'd leave it unless the skin breaks. if it does and needs cleaning, boiled, cooled water, with a pinch of salt. nothing that will hurt when she licks it off.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 4, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I have had to shut the cats out of the kitchen. I don't know what's wrong with them but they've gone bonkers this evening. They've jumped up on a shelf and nearly pulled it off the wall, knocked loads of stuff onto the floor and broken it and are generally being total fuckers.
> 
> I don't really know what to do  They've got food and water. I'm a bit alarmed! It's one thing having kittens wreaking havoc; quite another having 6kg cats bent on destruction





the next step in the plan for world domination has just begun...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the next step in the plan for world domination has just begun...


Well that failed. They came straight back in, jumped up on the shelf again and knocked all the remaining stuff onto the floor and broke it. I think I'm going to have to take the shelf down


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 4, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I have had to shut the cats out of the kitchen. I don't know what's wrong with them but they've gone bonkers this evening. They've jumped up on a shelf and nearly pulled it off the wall, knocked loads of stuff onto the floor and broken it and are generally being total fuckers.
> 
> I don't really know what to do  They've got food and water. I'm a bit alarmed! It's one thing having kittens wreaking havoc; quite another having 6kg cats bent on destruction



Have there been any fireworks they could have heard? Ours always get freaked out this time of year


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Have there been any fireworks they could have heard? Ours always get freaked out this time of year


Ah yes - that's a good point. I sort of assumed they'd hide under the bed like my last cat did rather than chase one another around the house like beasts possessed but maybe this is their reaction to them.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 4, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Ah yes - that's a good point. I sort of assumed they'd hide under the bed like my last cat did rather than chase one another around the house like beasts possessed but maybe this is their reaction to them.


At least you know you gave Loki the right name


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> At least you know you gave Loki the right name


I don't think he's the ringleader. Bubba K is the leader of the gang (former runt of litter grows up to be big bruiser). 

Look what he's done to my shelf!


----------



## CRI (Nov 4, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I don't think he's the ringleader. Bubba K is the leader of the gang (former runt of litter grows up to be big bruiser).
> 
> Look what he's done to my shelf!


Whoops!


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 4, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I don't think he's the ringleader. Bubba K is the leader of the gang (former runt of litter grows up to be big bruiser).
> 
> Look what he's done to my shelf!



 I can't get "what have they done to my song" out my head now.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 4, 2014)

That shelf certainly looks catted! Mookie is being naughty at the moment.  I'm putting it down to fireworks for now and if there's no improvement in a week or so I'll rethink. 

In my cat daily news today Sachin is not signed off at the vets. Gum still very red on one side so more pain killers which also have anti inflammatory in them.  Advice for Wilbur's poorly paw is just the cooled boiled water with salt and then dried completely.  No bandages or cream as it needs to dry out although Savlon is an acceptable cream to use on cats.  If it weeps past a couple of days of saline treatment then off to vet with him. I'm putting this here more for future reference than news. So I've still not managed to get down to see and help Ma Mogden with her broken ankle and at this rate it'll be healed before my lot are!


----------



## CRI (Nov 4, 2014)

Anybody's fluffies having a rough time with the fireworks?  It was like artillery shelling out the back garden at tea time, but all my lot were just "Meh, where's our dinner?" so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 4, 2014)

Hilli - being an indoor cat - is not especially worried by fireworks, or thunder and lightning but she isn't too fond of the sounds of strong winds and heavy rain. She tends to find a cosy corner for a nap until the next round of food!


----------



## Epona (Nov 5, 2014)

Mogden - I agree completely with toggle wrt your cat's blister.  Don't burst it (as that can let bacteria in, especially with cats as they cover up their poo using their paws), just rinse it with some cooled boiled water 2 or 3 times a day.  Don't put human treatments on it, some that are completely harmless to us are toxic to cats (you are quite right about Dettol Liquid, and some natural stuff such as tea tree oil is toxic to cats, aloe vera even is a strong purgative and should be avoided) because they are obligate carnivores with small and inefficient liver unused to dealing with toxins.  Especially since if you put anything on their paws, the first thing they will try to do is lick it off, meaning they ingest it.

If it is serious then go to the vet, the general rule of thumb with humans is that if a burn is the equivalent size to the palm of your hand, then that's serious and due an immediate trip to A&E and is considered a serious burn, so scale down from that to appropriate cat size - a small blister on the edge of toe may not need medical attention unless it is weeping or very painful, but a burn that involves more than one pad of the foot really ought to be looked at.


----------



## Epona (Nov 5, 2014)

CRI said:


> Anybody's fluffies having a rough time with the fireworks?  It was like artillery shelling out the back garden at tea time, but all my lot were just "Meh, where's our dinner?" so I guess that's a good thing.



2 of mine are like that too, occasionally when there is a firework that is particularly loud or particularly close they will look up momentarily, then go back to sleep.  The 3rd will race over to sit on the inside windowsill and watch the display with his face pretty much pressed to the window.

I've actually never had a pet (in 40 years) that was scared of fireworks.


----------



## Epona (Nov 5, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Likely not as he will just lick it off and it could well be toxic.
> 
> Salt water, Mogden ? Or butter? Isn't butter good for burns? Mind you, he really will lick that off.



Never use butter on any burn, old wives tale that will do more harm than good.
Burn procedure (for humans, more or less from the NHS website):-
-Remove from source of fire and douse any residual fire on the patient (remembering to keep yourself safe, you can't help anyone if you are overcome by smoke or heat).
-Immediately remove any clothing and jewellery that is not stuck to burnt skin, as any left on will retain heat, especially metal jewellery and synthetic fabrics (do not try to pull off anything that has seared or melted into the skin)
- Cool the affected area with clean running water (lukewarm if possible, not freezing cold) for up to 30 minutes or until paramedics arrive (which should hopefully be a lot quicker than 30 minutes).  Do not use ice which could damage the tissues more through freezing or make the patient hypothermic, and don't use anything oily such as hand creams or butter.
- Keep the patient as warm as you can with a blanket during this treatment, but do not let the blanket come into contact with burned or raw areas.


----------



## Epona (Nov 5, 2014)

Mogden - it is a bit worrying, because cats do not normally get blisters on their feet, their pads are really tough.  Is he alright in himself?  If it's no better tomorrow I'd book him in to get it looked at before the vet shuts for the weekend, just in case it's a staph infection starting up and needs treatment, as I know that is something that can cause blistering like appearance on a foot that has had a cut and picked up a small infection.  Also there is a feline autoimmune condition that causes spontaneous blistering on the feet and swelling of the pads (Plasma Cell Pododermatitis, it sounds frightening, but I believe it's a manageable condition - is he a Ragdoll btw? Just wondered because it is something they seem prone to).


----------



## Mogden (Nov 5, 2014)

Epona said:


> Mogden - it is a bit worrying, because cats do not normally get blisters on their feet, their pads are really tough.  Is he alright in himself?  If it's no better tomorrow I'd book him in to get it looked at before the vet shuts for the weekend, just in case it's a staph infection starting up and needs treatment, as I know that is something that can cause blistering like appearance on a foot that has had a cut and picked up a small infection.  Also there is a feline autoimmune condition that causes spontaneous blistering on the feet and swelling of the pads (Plasma Cell Pododermatitis, it sounds frightening, but I believe it's a manageable condition - is he a Ragdoll btw? Just wondered because it is something they seem prone to).


He is fine in himself. I think maybe he's got something poked into his pad which had caused a cyst or, like I said, a warm firework has blistered it. I've managed to make it bleed this morning trying to have a look at it. Trying to turn his paw over so I have a look and pulled the wound :rollseyes:. It all looks clean, fresh and will continue with some saline attention but the minute it goes an odd colour or whiffs a bit he will be off to the vet. He's my bengal type, not one of my ragdolls, which makes me think it's an injury rather than a disease IYSWIM. Of course being my cat and me having odd medical complaints myself, he'll probably have PCP!


----------



## Epona (Nov 5, 2014)

Mogden said:


> He is fine in himself. I think maybe he's got something poked into his pad which had caused a cyst or, like I said, a warm firework has blistered it. I've managed to make it bleed this morning trying to have a look at it. Trying to turn his paw over so I have a look and pulled the wound :rollseyes:. It all looks clean, fresh and will continue with some saline attention but the minute it goes an odd colour or whiffs a bit he will be off to the vet. He's my bengal type, not one of my ragdolls, which makes me think it's an injury rather than a disease IYSWIM. Of course being my cat and me having odd medical complaints myself, he'll probably have PCP!



Cool, that doesn't sound too bad, sounds like it's just an isolated injury then if it was just one paw pad affected.  Keep a close eye in case it gets worse or infected, and stop prodding it about and making it bleed    As you say, keep a look out for inflammation, heat, and odd smells.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 5, 2014)

Epona said:


> Cool, that doesn't sound too bad, sounds like it's just an isolated injury then if it was just one paw pad affected.  Keep a close eye in case it gets worse or infected, and stop prodding it about and making it bleed


Yeah shit kitty mother   I was chasing Sachin with a dampened tissue yesterday to clean his mucky nose off before we went to the vets and then I bribed him with the thought of treats to get him into his travel box. It really is about as close as you come to human children without having them.


----------



## Epona (Nov 5, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Yeah shit kitty mother   I was chasing Sachin with a dampened tissue yesterday to clean his mucky nose off before we went to the vets and then I bribed him with the thought of treats to get him into his travel box. It really is about as close as you come to human children without having them.



You managed to get Sachin into the carrier with treats?  My Radar loves the carrier and even sleeps in it, but the cat who has had to have all the vet visits recently because of his tumour and surgery and post-surgery checkups (Jakey) hates it - the last time I had to get him in the carrier it was fairly intense and I am still not quite sure how I managed it without help.  I am generally good with animals, and firm with the cats when I need to be, but he is just SO bloody strong (4kg of pure muscle, he is the Arnie of cats), like a miniature lion or something, when he starts kicking up a fuss it's like holding onto a sack of eels.  Very sweet and gentle boy though unless I am trying to get him in the carrier.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 5, 2014)

Epona said:


> You managed to get Sachin into the carrier with treats?  My Radar loves the carrier and even sleeps in it, but the one who has had to have all the vet visits recently because of his tumour and surgery and post-surgery checkups (Jakey) hates it - the last time I had to get him in the carrier it was fairly intense and I am still not quite sure how I managed it without help.  I am generally good with animals, and firm with the cats when I need to be, but he is just SO bloody strong, like a miniature lion or something.  Very sweet and gentle boy though unless I am trying to get him in the carrier.


He's the easiest to house cos he'll do almost anything for chicken or treats and I've formed a Pavlovian response to the treats bag being shaken, and that response is for all of them so aside from my cat squeak, I've got a recall device  If I had to say which would be the worst to take to the vets right now it would be either of the girls. All 4 boys are fairly accommodating and I leave their travel box out now and again so they don't get terrified on sight of it but the girls are flighty and fussy about being picked up. And yes, wrestling stubborn cats is akin to carrying drunk people in that it doesn't matter what size they are, suddenly they are remarkably heavy and super strong.


----------



## Epona (Nov 5, 2014)

Mogden said:


> He's the easiest to house cos he'll do almost anything for chicken or treats and I've formed a Pavlovian response to the treats bag being shaken, and that response is for all of them so aside from my cat squeak, I've got a recall device  If I had to say which would be the worst to take to the vets right now it would be either of the girls. All 4 boys are fairly accommodating and I leave their travel box out now and again so they don't get terrified on sight of it but the girls are flighty and fussy about being picked up. And yes, wrestling stubborn cats is akin to carrying drunk people in that it doesn't matter what size they are, suddenly they are remarkably heavy and super strong.



Yep I have 3, 1 of them, Radar, loves the carrier so much that he sleeps in it (I had to tip the carrier up to get him out of it last time I had to take Jakey to the vet).  Sonic doesn't like it very much, but he's small and a bit wimpy and completely devoted to me, I can get him in there no problem.  Jakey panics when I have to put him in a carrier, which means big very muscular cat howling so loud that all the neighbours must think I am torturing him, he grabs hold of the carpet to stop us putting him in the carrier, it's usually a 2-person operation to get him in there, and once he's in there he thrashes around*.  He actually broke the door off a carrier once.  I have a claustrophobic cat. 

*Imagine if you will, a large lilac cat panting heavily and lying upside down in the carrier with his feet braced against the roof of it, taking a quick breather before he attempts his next breakout.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 6, 2014)

No doubt Urban has been alerted to this in some other thread already but ... how about this for a job vacancy?  

Newcastle cat rescue centre looking for volunteers to cuddle kittens

Want to move to Tyneside NOW!   
I have lots of experience .... 

More seriously .... this featured on BBC Breakfast today also, and there's a proper point to it (see link above), small kittens really need to be stroked and loved at particular stages in their development.

Apparantly some of the centre's older, semi-feral cats also need care and cuddles ....


----------



## trashpony (Nov 6, 2014)

Cat in a box!


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 6, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Cat in a box!


That box should say What a _purrformance!_


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 6, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> No doubt Urban has been alerted to this in some other thread already but ... how about this for a job vacancy?
> 
> Newcastle cat rescue centre looking for volunteers to cuddle kittens
> 
> ...


I did this for Celia Hammond in Lewisham in the summer, and yes it is the best fun.  I couldn't take them out of their pens so had to do distance stroking but hey. kittens!


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 6, 2014)

trashy that fluffcat looks more like a lynx everytime I see him/her! only missing the little beardy bit.

Hope everyone's felines were fine last night. Loancat went all slo-mo and slinky and cowering in fear but being kept on a lap all evening chilled him out a bit.


----------



## CRI (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanking all my lucky stars that none of my furries seem bothered by the fireworks.  Next door neighbour said her collie was beside herself, poor thing.

The dog trainer said you can "prepare" animals for bonfire night a couple weeks before by going up to them when they're eating or doing something quite relaxing and clapping, then reassuring them.  Next time, bang a couple pot lids together and then again, reassure them.  He said it's the suddenness of the noise that distresses them.  Even in busy, noisy households, the sound tends to build gradually, not come out of thin air.  I hadn't really thought about it that way.  Has anyone tried something like that?

Sofa last night, with near artillery shelling all around . . .


----------



## CRI (Nov 6, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Cat in a box!


Whoa, such a big fluffy boy now!  I must say, your kitties have the most penetrating stare.  I think it must be quite impossible to deny them anything they want!


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 6, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> trashy that fluffcat looks more like a lynx everytime I see him/her! only missing the little beardy bit.
> 
> *Hope everyone's felines were fine last night*. Loancat went all slo-mo and slinky and cowering in fear but being kept on a lap all evening chilled him out a bit.



We had to lock ours in, as in blocking the catflap with heavy objects. They *really* don't like the bangs, noise and suddenness


----------



## oryx (Nov 6, 2014)

Anticipating a visit to the vet on Saturday, I successfully adulterated our youngest cat's food with Zylkene (a type of tranquiliser).

Rather then calm down she has chased her tail, had a fight with my partner's watch  followed by a fight with his book when he removed it, and launched herself through the air onto the bed.

She is however now curled up in her favourite spot, a tiny cardboard box which she hangs over, but is preferred to the blanket-lined cat bed next to it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2014)

CRI said:


> Thanking all my lucky stars that none of my furries seem bothered by the fireworks.  Next door neighbour said her collie was beside herself, poor thing.
> 
> The dog trainer said you can "prepare" animals for bonfire night a couple weeks before by going up to them when they're eating or doing something quite relaxing and clapping, then reassuring them.  Next time, bang a couple pot lids together and then again, reassure them.  He said it's the suddenness of the noise that distresses them.  Even in busy, noisy households, the sound tends to build gradually, not come out of thin air.  I hadn't really thought about it that way.  Has anyone tried something like that?
> 
> Sofa last night, with near artillery shelling all around . . .



 at the fluffsters - they both look very relaxed in each other's company

and hmm at fireworks.  the reaction of the mogs i used to live with to fireworks / thunder was along the lines of "will you shut that bleeding racket, we're trying to have a kip"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I don't think he's the ringleader. Bubba K is the leader of the gang (former runt of litter grows up to be big bruiser).
> 
> Look what he's done to my shelf!



Well there's your first problem: thinking you can have perfectly placed cat ledges and expecting your cats not to want to jump on them!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2014)

I totted up the cost of all the vet visits through September and October last night.

Well shit. It cost more than I thought it had in all.

Over £700.

He's also threatening to eat me out of house and home. Despite his T4 numbers being at around 8 a couple of weeks or so ago (very, very, very low - actually means he has *hypo*thyroidism, but that's not really dangerous at all, and is faaaar more preferable to *hyper*thyroidism, which will kill a cat) he has a voracious appetite. Hypothyroidism is meant to cause lethargy, a decrease in appetite, and a tendency to put on weight. Well, he's not sleeping as much as he was before he had his teeth out (likely that was because he was in pain), and he'd quite happily eat 10 meals a day if I let him. He's put on all his weight, he hasn't been this big since before he started losing weight a few years ago. He's just on the top end of his ideal weight, I don't think he's officially overweight yet, but he will be if he doesn't give over! Most of his food is already lightweight stuff  When he asks for food, it's not the same behaviour as when his T4 numbers are too high - that's accompanied with frantic pacing and a lot more crying and obvious stress. So that's something. I've started cutting some of his meals in half. So instead of a whole pouch of food, which he will clear off in one sitting, tonight I've given him half, and he seems happy enough. I'll give him the other half later, and he can have a full pouch in the morning to last him to lunchtime.

Jesus though, Charlie. Ted's going to shout at me


----------



## toggle (Nov 7, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> No doubt Urban has been alerted to this in some other thread already but ... how about this for a job vacancy?
> 
> Newcastle cat rescue centre looking for volunteers to cuddle kittens
> 
> ...



my son spent some time kitten 'cuddling' at a local rescue over the summer. there wasn't much cuddling involved. there was however, licking, clambering, climbing, mewling, falling over and jumping on his head.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 7, 2014)

toggle said:


> my son spent some time kitten 'cuddling' at a local rescue over the summer. there wasn't much cuddling involved. there was however, licking, clambering, climbing, mewling, falling over and jumping on his head.



and what did the kittens do?


----------



## toggle (Nov 8, 2014)

madamme is drinking loads. 
and she's a little skittish and nervy. 

right now, i'm putting that down to the effect of fireworks. we know she dosen't do well with them. or thunderstroms. and that we've kept her in since wednesday because i'd rather she was scared and indoors than scared and wet and cold.and she's used to having at least 8 hours out per day. 


my thought was that i could put drinking more down to nerves, but make sure it goes away when things get more normal.

opinions?


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 8, 2014)

Cats gonna piss on your bed whilst you're asleep by way of retribution

Then she'll go out side to raise a little hell - in the form of Killing something small and furry and then she'll be sick on your bed just after you've changed the bedding after the pissing incident

Swat cat do innit


----------



## Mogden (Nov 8, 2014)

Have you got the heating on toggle?  Mine drink more when the air is warmer in the house.  Fireworks seem to be worse here this weekend and my lot are getting twitchy. Mookie is under the gin trolley and the others are nervous with just me sneezing so it wouldn't surprise me that she's nervous too.


A huge bang just then and they scattered


----------



## Epona (Nov 8, 2014)

toggle - as she normally spends a lot of time outdoors, is it possible that you don't normally see her drink because she normally drinks in places other than from her bowl?

I'd keep an eye on her and see if it goes back to normal when she gets back to her usual routine, be aware that cats are prone to kidney problems and diabetes which can cause an increase in thirst, so if it continues or if any other symptoms crop up be prepared to take her for a checkup.  Sounds like you look after her really well, to notice her habits that closely - fingers crossed that everything is fine


----------



## toggle (Nov 8, 2014)

her water is in a large mug, right next to my desk. she refused to drink at all indoors for months. when we kept her in when we first moved, we gave her loads of catmilk just to make sure she didn't get dehydrated. but i was soaking a pen nib in a glass on my desk and she started drinking out of that. which got moved to the floor by my desk and eventually into a one of those big wide mugs. i'm just noticing because she's slurping right next to me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2014)

One of the main signs of hyperthyroidism is increased thirst as well. Often accompanied with increased appetite, but not necessarily.

Interestingly, when a cat has hyperthyroidism, their kidneys usually work pretty awesomely, because the increased metabolic rate helps support the kidneys' function (plus all that water drinking). This is why many cats with hyperthyroidism often present with some kind of kidney issues a while after their thyroid levels have been brought under control, because those kidney issues likely already existed but were being masked very effectively by the thyroid.

The more you know.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2014)

toggle said:


> her water is in a large mug, right next to my desk. she refused to drink at all indoors for months. when we kept her in when we first moved, we gave her loads of catmilk just to make sure she didn't get dehydrated. but i was soaking a pen nib in a glass on my desk and she started drinking out of that. which got moved to the floor by my desk and eventually into a one of those big wide mugs. i'm just noticing because she's slurping right next to me



Cats don't generally need to drink very much at all, and get most of their liquids from food. That's why it's always recommended to have fresh water available if your cat has a dry food diet. It's also why an increase in thirst is an indicator of things perhaps not being quite right, because a healthy cat doesn't need to drink much (depending on their diet, of course). But as Epona said, keep an eye on her and monitor her for a while. It's unlikely an increase in thirst this week will mean her kidneys or anything else are going to suddenly fail tomorrow - it's generally behaviour that can go on for a while. But I'm no vet, and it's better to nip things in the bud before they get to a stage where they can cause more problems (for example, a secondary disease to hyperthyroidism is heart disease). So keep an eye on her for a few days, until she settles.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 9, 2014)

Lovely day out there.  The rain has stopped.  So why are my mob inside with cabin fever,  sprinting from room to room,  tapping each other with their paws, playful growling,  and ruffling up my rugs. I'm gonna open the back door in a minute and sweep them all out!


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 9, 2014)

Argh - i have a lumpy angel cat  just behind her front right shoulder. She doesn't seem to give a flying one about it - i, otoh, am bricking it. 
She doesn't seem out of sorts (active/affectionate/eating and drinking normally) but i've still gone into hyperworry mode 


We were booked in at the vets for tomorrow morning anyway - fingers crossed all's ok :/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Argh - i have a lumpy angel cat  just behind her front right shoulder. She doesn't seem to give a flying one about it - i, otoh, am bricking it.
> She doesn't seem out of sorts (active/affectionate/eating and drinking normally) but i've still gone into hyperworry mode
> 
> 
> We were booked in at the vets for tomorrow morning anyway - fingers crossed all's ok :/



Good luck! What's the lump like? Big? Pea-sized? Can you see it through her fur? What does it look like? Charlie had a pea-sized one behind his leg recently. It was a cyst. Basically a big spot. Ted the vet drained it of gunk a little bit while Charlie and I were there for a check-up.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 9, 2014)

Just moved back into our London home and we're going to need a cat at some point as this street is infested with mice. Mrs Mapped thinks it's too soon after our last one was taken and we have an added complication of a baby due in a month.

Am I being mental thinking of suggesting the idea of checking out the rescue centre next week? Or should I wait?

I reckon a new cat and a new baby is perfect timing as there's no 'where the fuck have you come from? and when are you going?' thoughts on either sides.

I'd obviously clean the litter tray/mess etc.


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 9, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Good luck! What's the lump like? Big? Pea-sized? Can you see it through her fur? What does it look like? Charlie had a pea-sized one behind his leg recently. It was a cyst. Basically a big spot. Ted the vet drained it of gunk a little bit while Charlie and I were there for a check-up.


It's smaller than a pea, and feels like a wart/raised mole - kind of roughish, not smooth.  

I've just managed to get a look at it and it looks like a scab's formed over it a little, so it could just be a cut or something that's not healing right?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> It's smaller than a pea, and feels like a wart/raised mole - kind of roughish, not smooth.
> 
> I've just managed to get a look at it and it looks like a scab's formed over it a little, so it could just be a cut or something that's not healing right?



Possible, yes. Could have been bitten by something or got caught on something sharp while out and about, and she scratched it herself maybe? There are a million utterly innocuous things it could be. Hopefully the vet will put your mind at rest tomorrow


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 9, 2014)

"Mapped said:


> Just moved back into our London home and we're going to need a cat at some point as this street is infested with mice. Mrs Mapped thinks it's too soon after our last one was taken and we have an added complication of a baby due in a month.
> 
> Am I being mental thinking of suggesting the idea of checking out the rescue centre next week? Or should I wait?
> 
> ...



I'd probably leave it a few months, it's weird for cats to go to new places and if you got one now, as soon as out had settled in you'd be unsettling it again when the baby arrived. And you'll be really busy when the baby's here you won't want to have to be fitting in vet vaccination visits and the like. Also, if  Mrs Mapped isn't keen and is heavily pregnant,  you should probably let her have her way for a bit. I don't think babies are usually that put out by a pet appearing so I don't see the problem of waiting for a bit Congratulations btw


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 9, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> It's smaller than a pea, and feels like a wart/raised mole - kind of roughish, not smooth.
> 
> I've just managed to get a look at it and it looks like a scab's formed over it a little, so it could just be a cut or something that's not healing right?


Most likely, ours have them a few times, the vet just drains them and we keep an eye in then. Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Mapped (Nov 9, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> I'd probably leave it a few months, it's weird for cats to go to new places and if you got one now, as soon as out had settled in you'd be unsettling it again when the baby arrived. And you'll be really busy when the baby's here you won't want to have to be fitting in vet vaccination visits and the like. Also, if  Mrs Mapped isn't keen and is heavily pregnant,  you should probably let her have her way for a bit. I don't think babies are usually that put out by a pet appearing so I don't see the problem of waiting for a bit Congratulations btw



You're probably right. I spent this week at friends with cats everywhere and made me want one. Also I don't want any bloody mice!

Good thing about rescue cats though is that they're all sorted with the vaccinations etc.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 9, 2014)

Mapped said:


> You're probably right. I spent this week at friends with cats everywhere and made me want one. Also I don't want any bloody mice!
> 
> Good thing about rescue cats though is that they're all sorted with the vaccinations etc.



maybe the rescue home should use the line "sorted for fleas and shiz"


----------



## Mogden (Nov 9, 2014)

Well that just goes to show you never completely know your furry kids. Stone has been getting lots of fuss from me this weekend as he's decided his new favourite spot is tucked up next to my feet on the pouffe.  I thought I was seeing things but I've just checked again and he has no dewclaws at the front but he does have thumbs and, this was the discovery, he has dewclaws on his back legs! Photo and everyfing!







I'm just not sure what to think.  I know it's probably wobbly genetics but surely that's quite rare.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 9, 2014)

Mogden said:


> I know it's probably wobbly genetics but surely that's quite rare.



Dunno.  I think cats' paws are more variable than hoomans' - I've known a few polydactyl (extra toes) cats but never met a person like that - even when i lived in lincolnshire 

one of mum-tat's neighbours had a polydactyl cat who would occasionally wander in to her house when she had the back door open in summer, and he was quite noisy walking around...


----------



## Mogden (Nov 9, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Dunno.  I think cats' paws are more variable than hoomans' - I've known a few polydactyl (extra toes) cats but never met a person like that - even when i lived in lincolnshire
> 
> one of mum-tat's neighbours had a polydactyl cat who would occasionally wander in to her house when she had the back door open in summer, and he was quite noisy walking around...



I love Hemingway cats.  Meg was my big poly. I'll scan some photos of her mammoth feet at some point.  Stone is a mini poly but I've never noticed his rear dewclaws before. 

And I know what you mean about the sounds. I can tell when Stone has come in cos he makes a tappy noise on the laminate


----------



## coley (Nov 9, 2014)

Fern the furball went out earlier to check up on the bird life and came face to face with the resident sparrow hawk,there followed a two minute eyeballing contest followed by the hawk nochantly  lifting one wing and  casually preening itself, then resuming the eyeballing,resulting in fern beating ( a dignified,it must be admitted) retreat, wish I had thought of videoing it, bliddy hilarious.
Sparrow hawks don't seem to be frightened  of much, as this one often sits watching me potter around the garden?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 9, 2014)

Mogden said:


> And I know what you mean about the sounds. I can tell when Stone has come in cos he makes a tappy noise on the laminate



mum-tat thought another person had wandered in to the house...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2014)

Mapped - absolutely do not get a cat before the baby's born! Wait until after the baby's all settled in. A lot of women go off their existing beloved cats (I certainly did for a few months) and a new cat risks being resented/disliked forever by your wife and that is no good for any of you.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 10, 2014)

Mapped - no, don't get a cat (yet) reasons as above, but I would add potential risks from allergies/infections/worms.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 10, 2014)

Message received and understood. We'll leave it till some time next year.

Feels odd not to have one in the house though  Although we'll have our hands full with another bundle of joy next month.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 10, 2014)

Friend of mine has reported on Facebook today that one of her cats was run over and killed.  We were only chatting about cats a few days ago saying how spooked they were by fireworks.  I suspect that might have been the reason but I can't tell her that


----------



## thriller (Nov 10, 2014)

Is pet insurance worth it? Got 3 kittens and thinking maybe I should get a life insurance pet plan for all of them. Any recommendations?


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 10, 2014)

thriller - with three kittehs, you will probably find insurance a good deal. No recommendations, as I couldn't get Hilli  covered as she had a pre-existing condition ............


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 10, 2014)

thriller said:


> Is pet insurance worth it? Got 3 kittens and thinking maybe I should get a life insurance pet plan for all of them. Any recommendations?



It's definitely worth it, I've claimed back more than I've contributed over the years. Pet Plan's very good, I had that for mine for years and they paid out no worries but it gets expensive as they get older so I've moved over to Animal Friends. I've not had to claim from them so I'm not sure if they're as easy to deal with as Pet Plan but they are loads cheaper


----------



## thriller (Nov 10, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> It's definitely worth it, I've claimed back more than I've contributed over the years. Pet Plan's very good, I had that for mine for years and they paid out no worries but it gets expensive as they get older so I've moved over to Animal Friends. I've not had to claim from them so I'm not sure if they're as easy to deal with as Pet Plan but they are loads cheaper



Do you have life time insurance for the moggy?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't have pet insurance. My most recent trips over Sept/Oct have totalled over £700, for one cat. Over the last two years he's cost probably nearer £2k in vet costs and medication. 

Will it be worth it right now while they're young? Hard to say. You never know when one of them might have an accident or get in a fight or get an illness. Will it be worth it once they start getting older? I'd say most assuredly, particularly since you're upping your odds of having to have expensive treatment by having 3 of them. Don't wait until they're older to get cover because it might be too late.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 10, 2014)

They're all "grey" aren't they?

Not for one second suggesting anything

BUT

They're ALL GREY 'n' stuff


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't have pet insurance. My most recent trips over Sept/Oct have totalled over £700, for one cat. Over the last two years he's cost probably nearer £2k in vet costs and medication.
> 
> Will it be worth it right now while they're young? Hard to say. You never know when one of them might have an accident or get in a fight or get an illness. Will it be worth it once they start getting older? I'd say most assuredly, particularly since you're upping your odds of having to have expensive treatment by having 3 of them. Don't wait until they're older to get cover because it might be too late.



£2k  x well 2,000 actually

Bloody hell

I'll NEVER EVER comment on how much (or not) we've spent on our 3 then 2 and now 1 over the years

But I'm willing to bet that we've not spent £1k on 3 cats in 15+ years - including adoption fees and stuff


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 10, 2014)

thriller said:


> Do you have life time insurance for the moggy?


Yes, it's definitely worth getting, if they get a condition that's treatable but not curable you could end up paying thousands for drugs over their lifetime. I've got Animal Friends Superior for mine so it's a £4000/year limit but no lifetime maximum IYSWIM. I'm a bit ambivalent now about intensive vet treatment after having one cat with a heart condition. I think I put him through too much treatment and should have let him go. But in the 9 months between him being diagnosed and dying, I spent probably £4000 on vet bills. My first claim for all the diagnostic work was nearly £2000. Not sure that I should have let them carry on with the treatment for so long but I would never want the cost to be an issue when deciding what treatment they should get


----------



## thriller (Nov 10, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Yes, it's definitely worth getting, if they get a condition that's treatable but not curable you could end up paying thousands for drugs over their lifetime. I've got Animal Friends Superior for mine so it's a £4000/year limit but no lifetime maximum IYSWIM. I'm a bit ambivalent now about intensive vet treatment after having one cat with a heart condition. I think I put him through too much treatment and should have let him go. But in the 9 months between him being diagnosed and dying, I spent probably £4000 on vet bills. My first claim for all the diagnostic work was nearly £2000. Not sure that I should have let them carry on with the treatment for so long but I would never want the cost to be an issue when deciding what treatment they should get



Just got a quote from Animal friends. £23.16 per month for all three girls. Is that a lot? Rogue is 5 weeks old, but the website didn't allow me to select her age so just put her as 2 months. Would that matter?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2014)

Why have you got a 5 weeks old kitten? Have we been over this on this thread already?


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 10, 2014)

thriller said:


> Just got a quote from Animal friends. £23.16 per month for all three girls. Is that a lot? Rogue is 5 weeks old, but the website didn't allow me to select her age so just put her as 2 months. Would that matter?


That sounds good to me, less than £8 each. before I moved Archie to Animal Friends, PetPlan were charging me £35 / month for him (because of his age) I expect they wouldn't let you select her age as kittens should still be with their mum until they're 3 months old. 5 weeks is very young to be away from her mum, I didn't realise she was so young


----------



## thriller (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks. Online pet plan quote gave me £33 for all three. Too expensive. I'm going call animal friends on saturday and talk to them about getting insurance set up.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 10, 2014)

thriller said:


> Thanks. Online pet plan quote gave me £33 for all three. Too expensive. I'm going call animal friends on saturday and talk to them about getting insurance set up.


Good plan, Pet Plan will get even more expensive as they get older. If I had 3 the same age as Archie on Pet Plan, I'd be paying £105/month!


----------



## coley (Nov 10, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Yes, it's definitely worth getting, if they get a condition that's treatable but not curable you could end up paying thousands for drugs over their lifetime. I've got Animal Friends Superior for mine so it's a £4000/year limit but no lifetime maximum IYSWIM. I'm a bit ambivalent now about intensive vet treatment after having one cat with a heart condition. I think I put him through too much treatment and should have let him go. But in the 9 months between him being diagnosed and dying, I spent probably £4000 on vet bills. My first claim for all the diagnostic work was nearly £2000. Not sure that I should have let them carry on with the treatment for so long but I would never want the cost to be an issue when deciding what treatment they should get



Really sorry to read that, but I have the feeling your vet practice was at fault ( and that's putting it mildly)


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 10, 2014)

yes,  get insurance. if £33 a month is a lot of money for your budget then the costs of an injured kitten or cat can be horrendous - easily hundreds if not thousands if they get into a car accident or develop some long term thing. check to see if you can bargain in as many basics (vaccinations + spaying/neutering + ID chipping + some annual worm/flea treatments) as you can - some but not all policies cover them.

get the insurance. srsly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 10, 2014)

dunno really.

any form of insurance is hedging your bets.  some people who never have to make a claim begrudge paying the premiums, others who do are glad they did.

beware just going for the cheapest cover out there - there are more likely to be exclusions, in the case of pets, some cover will stop when they reach a certain age.


----------



## coley (Nov 10, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Why have you got a 5 weeks old kitten? Have we been over this on this thread already?





Vintage Paw said:


> Why have you got a 5 weeks old kitten? Have we been over this on this thread already?



Hold on, given the nature of this thread, don't you reckon you could ask that in a slightly less accusing tone?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2014)

coley said:


> Hold on, given the nature of this thread, don't you reckon you could ask that in a slightly less accusing tone?



It wasn't meant to be accusing at all >_>

I was asking why he had a 5 week old kitten. Then I asked if it had already been covered. I don't read this thread every day. Perhaps someone had already asked him and he had replied. It's a valid question to ask. It's unusual to have a kitten so young.


----------



## coley (Nov 11, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> It wasn't meant to be accusing at all >_>
> 
> I was asking why he had a 5 week old kitten. Then I asked if it had already been covered. I don't read this thread every day. Perhaps someone had already asked him and he had replied. It's a valid question to ask. It's unusual to have a kitten so young.



Agree, just pointing out the way you put it sounded a bit accusatory, doubt if you intended that.


----------



## thriller (Nov 11, 2014)

the kitten was advertised as 8 weeks on gumtree. the vet advised she was no way 8 weeks old. gumtree does not allow sale of kittens under 8 weeks. the seller lied.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 11, 2014)

Im with animal freinds, but accident only.

£3 a month


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2014)

We paid about £9 a month with Argos pet insurance for ours. It was worth it's weight in gold as he ran up over £2k of vets bills.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mapped said:


> We paid about £9 a month with Argos pet insurance for ours. It was worth it's weight in gold as he ran up over £2k of vets bills.


 
Whats the deal though, will they refuse cover if your cat isn't 100% up to date wormed/flead etc?

My little cunt wont go in the basket to get her to the vets, so I have to try and give her worming tablets myself, which she inevitably rejects, so I'm all out of kilter with meds and stuff she's meant to have had.

To be fair she barely ever leaves the house


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Whats the deal though, will they refuse cover if your cat isn't 100% up to date wormed/flead etc?
> 
> My little cunt wont go in the basket to get her to the vets, so I have to try and give her worming tablets myself, which she inevitably rejects, so I'm all out of kilter with meds and stuff she's meant to have had.
> 
> To be fair she barely ever leaves the house



TBH I haven't got a clue, we got ours insured straight away when we got him from the rescue centre, they took care of the initial vaccinations, defleaing, microchipping etc.

Ours hated the basket too, but we just had to force him in as he was constantly in and out of the vets after his face nearly exploded after an infection.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mapped said:


> TBH I haven't got a clue, we got ours insured straight away when we got him from the rescue centre, they took care of the initial vaccinations, defleaing, microchipping etc.
> 
> Ours hated the basket too, but we just had to force him in as he was constantly in and out of the vets after his face nearly exploded after an infection.


 
Yeuk.

Do you manage to stay up to date on tablets and all of that shizz?


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Yeuk.
> 
> Do you manage to stay up to date on tablets and all of that shizz?



Not anymore since he had a run in with a car in Aus, but we did, yes, We bought the flea treatment online and the vet sent reminders about the vaccinations and gave us tablets then.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 11, 2014)

thriller said:


> the kitten was advertised as 8 weeks on gumtree. the vet advised she was no way 8 weeks old. gumtree does not allow sale of kittens under 8 weeks. the seller lied.


I think quite often sellers on Gumtree are a front for kitten and puppy farms.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 11, 2014)

coley said:


> Really sorry to read that, but I have the feeling your vet practice was at fault ( and that's putting it mildly)



I'm not sure, it's very easy for the costs to add up very quickly. When he first got ill he was in heart failure so his lungs filled with fluid and he and couldn't breathe, I didn't know what was wrong with him so took him straight to the vet (11 pm on Christmas eve) Two vets worked on him for over an hour and managed to stabilise him and he was in an oxygen tent overnight. At that point I asked if I should just let him go but the vets said if it was their cat they'd give him a chance. I've pondered since if I should have ignored them but I think I'd always have wondered. 

He then got transferred to a cardiologist who diagnosed him and put him on drugs. They said he probably had 3 months but he lived for 9. Day to day he wasn't in any distress but every couple of months he'd start going into heart failure again so I'd take him to the vets and he'd go in an oxygen tent overnight. So that's how it added up. With hindsight I should probably have not taken him in for the oxygen tent the second or third time he went into failure but I was so traumatised watching him the first time he was ill, I didn't want to watch him die struggling for breath. It must be a really difficult conversation for vets to say when they think that treatment should be stopped but often I think they should try to bring it up sooner.

In the end he just fell asleep and didn't wake up so a good end. But though I treasure the extra time I had with him, it was really stressful


----------



## coley (Nov 11, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> I'm not sure, it's very easy for the costs to add up very quickly. When he first got ill he was in heart failure so his lungs filled with fluid and he and couldn't breathe, I didn't know what was wrong with him so took him straight to the vet (11 pm on Christmas eve) Two vets worked on him for over an hour and managed to stabilise him and he was in an oxygen tent overnight. At that point I asked if I should just let him go but the vets said if it was their cat they'd give him a chance. I've pondered since if I should have ignored them but I think I'd always have wondered.
> 
> He then got transferred to a cardiologist who diagnosed him and put him on drugs. They said he probably had 3 months but he lived for 9. Day to day he wasn't in any distress but every couple of months he'd start going into heart failure again so I'd take him to the vets and he'd go in an oxygen tent overnight. So that's how it added up. With hindsight I should probably have not taken him in for the oxygen tent the second or third time he went into failure but I was so traumatised watching him the first time he was ill, I didn't want to watch him die struggling for breath. It must be a really difficult conversation for vets to say when they think that treatment should be stopped but often I think they should try to bring it up sooner.
> 
> In the end he just fell asleep and didn't wake up so a good end. But though I treasure the extra time I had with him, it was really stressful



A decent vet would have done a proper evaluation and told you that given the added stress for you and the cat that the best course would be to end his suffering. 
But I know where your coming from,we have spent a huge amount on trying to prolong the lives of our cats when they have grown old and started to suffer kidney failure,until a few years ago when an honest vet told us we were only prolonging their suffering and when it got to the stage where they had no real quality of life,then the kindest thing was to end their suffering.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mapped said:


> Not anymore since he had a run in with a car in Aus, but we did, yes, We bought the flea treatment online and the vet sent reminders about the vaccinations and gave us tablets then.



Wait did you take your cat to aus with you?


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Wait did you take your cat to aus with you?



We did (unfortunately) my ex-employer paid for him to come with us and Mrs Mapped wouldn't go without him. Cost about £3k, and was a paperwork headache, but we weren't paying. If I had a crystal ball and could see what happened to him I would have left him here.


----------



## thriller (Nov 11, 2014)

Does anyone know what breed my kitten on the right is? Chloe on the left is a domestic short hair. Bella in the middle is a russian blue. But I don't know what breed Rogue is? Can I say she is domestic short hair too or Domestic medium hair? I text the seller a while back but he never got back. Want to know when I call about getting insurance.


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 11, 2014)

Is it not on her vaccination certificate?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2014)

thriller said:


> Does anyone know what breed my kitten on the right is? Chloe on the left is a domestic short hair. Bella in the middle is a russian blue. But I don't know what breed Rogue is? Can I say she is domestic short hair too or Domestic medium hair? I text the seller a while back but he never got back. Want to know when I call about getting insurance.



kitten with small proportion of hedgehog DNA from that picture



I'd also be inclined to lay off the 'russian blue' unless you're absolutely damn sure and have a pedigree certificate to prove it - i'd just go with domestic shorthair


----------



## thriller (Nov 11, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Is it not on her vaccination certificate?



I'm going to get her to the vet on friday. Will ask then. She was not vaccinated when I got her. I might just say she is DSH. I've noticed that when I put Russian blue for Bella on insurance quotes, her quote seems a little higher than the other two?


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pedigree prices v moggy, i'd guess.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 11, 2014)

All mine are domestic short or long hair.  I can take a guess at mixed bengal and 2 ragdolls/maine coon mixed types with mine at least but it's not worth declaring heritage unless you've got the magic certificates to say so.


----------



## CRI (Nov 11, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Pedigree prices v moggy, i'd guess.


Yes, unless you have a pedigree, you're relying on the word of whoever you got the cat from and/or what you think it looks like.  And, I think because some pedigrees are more prone to specific health conditions, the premiums could end up higher if you state an animal is a certain breed.

Such a lovely trio.  I've always found it puzzling why there are so few grey or greytabby, grey and white or grey and tortie cats in this part of the world.  I think they are the most common variety of cat (either feral or housecat) in North America.  Almost all the cats I had as a child were grey - often called "Maltese" for some reason.  Maybe that's why I've got a soft spot for grey cats now - well, one in particular! (cue self-indulgent photos!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2014)

CRI said:


> often called "Maltese" for some reason



I encountered the term 'maltese cat' earlier today (an O Henry story) and vaguely wondered what it meant, but hadn't got round to looking it up yet...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2014)

Is Breeze a pain to groom, CRI?

I've never had a long haired cat. It's taken 14 years to get Charlie to let me brush him. He'll stay asleep while I do it now. I've got a normal bog-standard cat brush, and one of those amazing Zoom Groom things, that manages to get a ton of fur off him. They're meant to be a bit kinder than those other ones I can't remember the name of now that are metal --- I've heard differing reports that they may cut the fur instead of just removing dead fur, which is why so much comes off. The Zoom Groom is amazing though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2014)

She always looks so spectacularly pissed off. She's great


----------



## CRI (Nov 11, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is Breeze a pain to groom, CRI?
> 
> I've never had a long haired cat. It's taken 14 years to get Charlie to let me brush him. He'll stay asleep while I do it now. I've got a normal bog-standard cat brush, and one of those amazing Zoom Groom things, that manages to get a ton of fur off him. They're meant to be a bit kinder than those other ones I can't remember the name of now that are metal --- I've heard differing reports that they may cut the fur instead of just removing dead fur, which is why so much comes off. The Zoom Groom is amazing though.


She's not too bad.  She has one serious brushing session a week with the Furminator (I think that's the one you mean and it is pretty savage, yes, so really best only for long hairs and semi-long hairs and judicial application,) and an ordinary wire pin brush.  Sometimes she has a "fun brush" which doesn't yield much fur, but she seems to get off on it at least.   I have notice a few matts here and there on her recently that I've had to tease out or cut out.  I think she was doing a bit of overgrooming before her tooth problem was treated, and that's left some matted patches.

Breeze loves her Zoom Groom - as a chew toy! 

But then again, I've discovered she has a taste for dog biscuits, particularly these Lamb ones from Arden Grange (although she won't touch lamb flavoured cat food )


----------



## CRI (Nov 11, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> She always looks so spectacularly pissed off. She's great


Ha ha, well, she's got a reason to be pissed off now with Charlie (although she gets to eat his food, so that's a bonus!)

Actually, I'm quite pleased how well they are getting on now.  Maybe not BFF, but "companions," a bit like Griff and Mal.  Kinda sweet!  

Not that she looks particularly thrilled in these from last night when Charlie was going a bit over the top with his toys.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2014)

CRI said:


>



that is one seriously pussed off kitteh


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I encountered the term 'maltese cat' earlier today (an O Henry story) and vaguely wondered what it meant, but hadn't got round to looking it up yet...



"Maltese" is an old general term for a grey or blue cat of indeterminate breed, it's like how polydactyl cats with more than the usual number of toes are sometimes called "Hemingway cats", or mostly white cats with a few black spots are called "cow cats" - it's a colloquial term.

EDIT: Should add that the term Maltese is an old fashioned term that specifically refers to the distribution of pigment in the hair shaft of a dilute pigmented cat or dog (and possibly other animal), in that the hair shaft itself is spotted with tiny dark and light areas (hence making an animal "grey/blue" instead of black), but it is not the name of a breed or anything like that, it just somehow became used for the animal itself - I have heard it used to describe dogs of similar colour too, despite it being an actual dog breed which is usually white


----------



## toggle (Nov 12, 2014)

I've discovered at least part of the reason for madamme being out of sorts. she's been in some sort of scrap. She's got scabs under her chin, which is where she's been hurt before when I've known about the fight. I don't think there's anything that's not healing properly because she didn't pull away when I gave her a good tickle all under her chin and down her chest and i got to feel right down her back without any complaint. She's ducking my hand when i try to stroke her head, but I can't feel anything there. She's ticking me off with a sharp miow if i try to go near her back legs, but that's not unusual for her if she's feeling grumpy. she's only ever tolerated being touched there, and then only if she's relaxed.

my expereince with cats says that the places they are most likely to get catfight injuries are round the face and head and above the tail from being raked while running away. so if the only place out of those i'm feeling anyhting is under the chin, then there's a good chance that is all there is. I'm not going to insist on feeling her all over and upsetting her more unless I see any indications she's hurt somewhere else, like lots of fussing at one bit of herself or any indicator of pain anywhere.

she is however, back to drinking a more normal amount. i suspect now that a good bit of that was her eating less than normal. she always has a small bowl of dry food, but i reckon 3/4 of what she eats is the wet food and she definately tops that up with furry things.

comments/suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

toggle - scabs under the chin can also be caused by feline acne, one of mine is very prone to it and all 3 of them get it to some extent.  It's not usually serious unless a spot gets infected (the one of mine who is prone to it once had a very bad case and had to have steroids for a few days, he had some very nasty ulcerated sores on his chin), and the best course is prevention - do not feed or water using plastic bowls which is the main trigger for acne, swap them for stainless steel which you should rinse well with boiling water between feeds.

I just mention it, because if the only area affected is under the chin, it sounds more likely to me that it is acne (it's actually very common, but difficult to see on cats unless they have white fur or a very bad outbreak) rather than a fight which would likely result in scratches other places too (I know even if my lot who are friends 99% of the time get in a disagreement they smack each other around the top of the head, so a scratch on the ear, top of the head, or upper neck is more likely result from a small scrap)


----------



## toggle (Nov 12, 2014)

thanks Epona. We use ceramics for food and water. that in all honesty, probably aren't washed out as often as they should be. 

i had assumed fight, because the last time she had scabby bits there, she also had a sore at the base of her tail and there was an ongoing battle with a local tom over her garden. but I shall be more concientious with the washing and see what happens. i don't know she dosen't have other small injuries, but i don't know if she does either. 

but even if it is acne and does get bad, I'm told cats tolerate steriods well, it's not that big a deal should they need regular treatment and they are exceedingly effective. big soppy bastard cat that my mother stole, that is brother to MsT's pair, self harmed himself a 2 inch diameter hole through the skin on his neck. antibiotics to prevent infection, steriod treatments and those soft false nails on the back paw he was scratching with and he was healed in a few weeks.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

toggle - yeah ceramic bowls aren't the best either, only marginally better than plastic for acne, any microscopic cracks in the glaze can harbour bacteria - even if it's not acne, I'd really recommend switching to stainless steel if possible (edit: some stainless steel bowls come with rubber rims on the base to stop them moving about, you should remove the rubber and throw it away).

And yeah you're right my cat was fine on a short intensive course of steroids, but I still wouldn't want him on a long course because of the weight gain and risk of other associated health problems, but the short course did clear it up OK.  Just keep an eye on it, if there are any sores that are weeping, feel hot, or smell funny, then take her in for a check up, similar if she gets a fever (ears and paws hot) or seems lethargic or unwell or unusual behaviour in any other way.  Regardless of if it is caused by fight or acne.


----------



## toggle (Nov 12, 2014)

the main behavior change is that she's seeking a high spot to sit in, or a hidden spot to sleep in rather than lounging in the middle of the floor. which could be her being nervous after a fight or after the fireworks. it's still at 'keep watch' on her rather than worry. but i have leanrt that sharing any worry here brings new insight.

ty hun


i'll suggest himself gets new food bowls asap. and i'll keep an eye out for something that will work for water.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah that does sound like she's worried, could be fright or could be that she feels unwell, I would classify that as unusual behaviour and see if she comes back to normal tomorrow, if not I'd be inclined to take her to the vet but then I do tend to err on the side of caution.

I don't think I mentioned it (my husband didn't want to stress me with it but our computers are next to each other so unfortunately I saw a bit of it and then wanted to know what the rest of it was about) -my MIL sent my husband an email having a go at him for spending money on surgery for a cat, she said we should put him out on the street rather than pay for surgery or just let him die if it came to that, can you believe that shit???  Thank fuck for my compassionate parents, who are a hell of a lot less well off (in financial terms, not in compassion or karma terms obviously) than my MIL and they paid nearly £400 for our cat's surgery anyway because we were having a difficult financial month! (our other cats are insured, he isn't only because he was older when we got him).

EDIT: And FFS - I am utterly shit at remembering to give good wishes, I hope your cat is well etc. - I get caught up in the advice part, I can be a bit single minded like that, but I hope you know that spending time thinking about you and your cat means I am wishing you and your cat well, even if I forget to say the words.  Love and best wishes to you and your cat toggle. xx


----------



## toggle (Nov 12, 2014)

GRRRRRRRRRRR.

family on both sides would knock our heads together if we didn't do everything we could for her. Bakunin 's parents paid for vet bills for an injured (probably tortured) stray that they only later decided to keep. my parents helped us cover up the presence of madamme to the letting agent at the last place, where they were guarantors on the lease (cause letting agents don't like mature students anymore than they like 18 year old students) and could have been stuck with as much grief over that as us. and my mother stole (well sort of) my last 2 cats.

i'm still leaning to the side of upset rather than unwell. and while i'm remaining there, i'm not wanting to compound upset with a vet visit. the last one she had, was when we left her there to return her to the home she strayed from. she was back on our doorstep and very pissed off a week later.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

toggle said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> family on both sides would knock our heads together if we didn't do everything we could for her. Bakunin 's parents paid for vet bills for an injured (probably tortured) stray that they only later decided to keep. my parents helped us cover up the presence of madamme to the letting agent at the last place, where they were guarantors on the lease (cause letting agents don't like mature students anymore than they like 18 year old students) and could have been stuck with as much grief over that as us. and my mother stole (well sort of) my last 2 cats.
> 
> i'm still leaning to the side of upset rather than unwell. and while i'm remaining there, i'm not wanting to compound upset with a vet visit. the last one she had, was when we left her there to return her to the home she strayed from. she was back on our doorstep and very pissed off a week later.



I hope she doesn't need a return visit to the vet, it's always a bit stressful and none of them like to go to the vet.  I should post up the photos sometime of the scratches I got (not aggressive scratches, just 'cat in panic mode' scratches) from when I had to get Jakes in the carrier to take him in for surgery.  To be fair, I only got scratched because I forgot to put on a thick long-sleeved sweatshirt before the 'you are going in the carrier whether you like it or not' battle commenced.

My MIL drives me up the fucking wall to be completely honest, she seems to have little compassion or understanding for others.  I come from a family where we've always had pets and everyone is very fond of animals (and treats keeping pets as a responsibility), I remember as a child my dad cried when our rabbit had to be put to sleep - that's the type of people I come from.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 12, 2014)

Epona said:


> toggle - scabs under the chin can also be caused by feline acne, one of mine is very prone to it and all 3 of them get it to some extent.  It's not usually serious unless a spot gets infected (the one of mine who is prone to it once had a very bad case and had to have steroids for a few days, he had some very nasty ulcerated sores on his chin), and the best course is prevention - do not feed or water using plastic bowls which is the main trigger for acne, swap them for stainless steel which you should rinse well with boiling water between feeds.
> 
> I just mention it, because if the only area affected is under the chin, it sounds more likely to me that it is acne (it's actually very common, but difficult to see on cats unless they have white fur or a very bad outbreak) rather than a fight which would likely result in scratches other places too (I know even if my lot who are friends 99% of the time get in a disagreement they smack each other around the top of the head, so a scratch on the ear, top of the head, or upper neck is more likely result from a small scrap)



I didn't know about the stainless steel Epona. Ours use plastic, will get them swapped out.  They'll only drink out of a glass though


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> I didn't know about the stainless steel Epona. Ours use plastic, will get them swapped out.  They'll only drink out of a glass though



Oh drinking out of a glass is fine, glass is not normally used for dedicated cat dishes because it is a bit fragile, but in hygiene and allergy terms it is fine - it doesn't get scratched up as much as plastic or tiny cracks in glaze/porous like ceramic, and doesn't cause allergy flare-ups that some plastics can cause.

More a question of are you happy reaching out half asleep in the middle of the night and taking a swig out of the cat's glass by mistake


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 12, 2014)

Interesting, about dishes. We tried Hilli with steel ones a while ago, but she hates them (it must be the reflection under her nose or perhaps the feel on her tongue) She'll drink out of my night glass ....... I've changed to a bottle and put her glass elsewhere otherwise she stands on me and drinks very noisily.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

I have 3 cats, 2 of them drink from a bowl, but Radar likes to drink from the kitchen tap.  He will wait until one of us heads to the kitchen then he will charge along the hallway at about 30mph and leap up onto the edge of the sink waiting for the tap to be turned on.  Often by the time he is finished there are water droplets glistening all over his face and water all over the kitchen counter.

We tried a cat fountain once, but he had broken it within 24 hours (due to playing with it vigorously and dunking things in it to see what the water did - he is one of those cats that likes water).  There is a good reason that one of his nicknames is "Destructicat"

Oh and once we had a blocked sink, I went into the kitchen and found him sitting in about an inch of water in the washing up bowl, which was floating in about 5 inches of backed up water in the sink - like his own private yacht - with pool.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

I should add that my other cats are completely normal (for cats) around water - if a drop touches them, it's like they've been burned by acid - screeching and running away.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

Every time Jakey wants feeding there's no fuss, he just sits down on my mousemat and purrs loudly.

He is an hour early for lunch.


----------



## CRI (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the tip about plastic and ceramic dishes.  For Breeze, I've been using small ceramic baking dishes (they were a quid each from Poundland - seemed sturdier, larger and cheaper than actual cat dishes,) and they go in the dishwasher every day.  Is that likely to be okay?  My worry about stainless steel dishes is that they tend to be light and the way she splashes around, she'd have the water bowl at least tipped over in minutes - cue small flood in the hall.  It might work for the feeding dishes because she generally wolfs the food down so fast it wouldn't matter what kind of container it's in.

I'm thinking I need to change the water bowls perhaps twice a day now as Charlie tends to prefer drinking from it as well as Breeze.  Then again, they are as likely as not to eat each others' food as well, so it might end up pretty complicated.


----------



## CRI (Nov 12, 2014)

Epona said:


> Every time Jakey wants feeding there's no fuss, he just sits down on my mousemat and purrs loudly.
> 
> He is an hour early for lunch.


Kitty clock is on continental time!


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

The fur on Jakey's front leg from where he was shaved and presumably anaesthetised has grown back well, but he's still bald where he was shaved from his elbows to his balls (not that there is much left of them, he is neutered), bless him.
Hope it grows back before the weather gets really cold!  He looks a right state, massive scar down his belly.  I'm just glad he's OK, he's a very sweet cat (except when I have to get him in the carrier!) and I love him dearly.


----------



## CRI (Nov 12, 2014)

Epona said:


> I hope she doesn't need a return visit to the vet, it's always a bit stressful and none of them like to go to the vet.  I should post up the photos sometime of the scratches I got (not aggressive scratches, just 'cat in panic mode' scratches) from when I had to get Jakes in the carrier to take him in for surgery.  To be fair, I only got scratched because I forgot to put on a thick long-sleeved sweatshirt before the 'you are going in the carrier whether you like it or not' battle commenced.
> 
> My MIL drives me up the fucking wall to be completely honest, she seems to have little compassion or understanding for others.  I come from a family where we've always had pets and everyone is very fond of animals (and treats keeping pets as a responsibility), I remember as a child my dad cried when our rabbit had to be put to sleep - that's the type of people I come from.


Urgh, sorry to hear about this.  I didn't come from an "animaly family" so I was the odd one out.  Very pleased though that my elder brother is now Treasurer for a local animal welfare organisation and has 4 rescued moggies.  It was so, so weird but lovely to see cats crawling over him!   So, I guess people can change.

In Laws have always had and loved animals, particularly cats.  I think they show as much care and affection for their fur grandchildren as the human ones (possibly knowing they'll never ask for money, get into drugs, fall into a bad crowd, etc.  )  Hey, and they seem to like me, too.  I consider myself very, very lucky.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

CRI said:


> Thanks for the tip about plastic and ceramic dishes.  For Breeze, I've been using small ceramic baking dishes (they were a quid each from Poundland - seemed sturdier, larger and cheaper than actual cat dishes,) and they go in the dishwasher every day.  Is that likely to be okay?  My worry about stainless steel dishes is that they tend to be light and the way she splashes around, she'd have the water bowl at least tipped over in minutes - cue small flood in the hall.  It might work for the feeding dishes because she generally wolfs the food down so fast it wouldn't matter what kind of container it's in.
> 
> I'm thinking I need to change the water bowls perhaps twice a day now as Charlie tends to prefer drinking from it as well as Breeze.  Then again, they are as likely as not to eat each others' food as well, so it might end up pretty complicated.



I'm a bit worried that I might have caused cat-bowl panic tbh.  Although a lot of cats get feline acne (all mine do to some extent), not all do, and some can eat out of plastic bowls without issue.
However, if a cat gets a spotty chin or sores, or grey scurf/dandruff or oily looking around the chin, then switch out for stainless steel bowls (and they aren't that expensive).
Personally I think stainless steel is easier to clean so I would probably use it regardless, but it's not a must unless a cat has problematic acne.

I don't think everyone needs to throw out their plastic bowls (unless their cat has a problem with acne), just next time bowls need replacing, consider stainless steel instead.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 12, 2014)

My brood share a jumbo stainless steel doggy bowl for drinking water, and an old bucket outside of course,  and then Wedgwood seconds soup plates for their food. Sounds posh but cheap from old workplace and the rim allows for snuffling without too much hitting the mat undeneath.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2014)

Mr. Kippers eating (Mr.QofG's took these as occasionally we get obsessed by how  cute he is when he eats !!


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

Mogden said:


> My brood share a jumbo stainless steel doggy bowl for drinking water, and an old bucket outside of course,  and then Wedgwood seconds soup plates for their food. Sounds posh but cheap from old workplace and the rim allows for snuffling without too much hitting the mat undeneath.



My lot eat out of a set of 1970's stainless steel peanut/nibbles plates - very Abigail's Party!
Because my cats have long jaws (2 Oriental Shorthairs and 1 Cornish Rex x DSH cross) they have a tendency to bolt food in a bowl that they can shove their whole greedy face in, these that I use are flatter so the food is spread around, less likelihood of bolting their food and vomiting right after.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 12, 2014)

Bolting food and vom'ing almost straight after is something Hilli has always done - to keep her busy and slow her down I sometimes sprinkle some of her kibble over an area (as large as convenient) and leave her to it.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> Bolting food and vom'ing almost straight after is something Hilli has always done - to keep her busy and slow her down I sometimes sprinkle some of her kibble over an area (as large as convenient) and leave her to it.



That's not a bad idea regardless, if they have to search around for their food it is mentally stimulating.  Mine eat mostly wet, so I'm not going to do that as it would probably make more mess than if one of them vommed, but it is certainly a good idea if you feed dry - both in terms of minimising vomming, and 'environmental enrichment'.


----------



## toggle (Nov 12, 2014)

Epona said:


> Oh drinking out of a glass is fine, glass is not normally used for dedicated cat dishes because it is a bit fragile, but in hygiene and allergy terms it is fine - it doesn't get scratched up as much as plastic or tiny cracks in glaze/porous like ceramic, and doesn't cause allergy flare-ups that some plastics can cause.
> 
> More a question of are you happy reaching out half asleep in the middle of the night and taking a swig out of the cat's glass by mistake



well, it's not me that naps on the floor. so I don't care.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 12, 2014)

Epona said:


> I'm a bit worried that I might have caused cat-bowl panic tbh.  Although a lot of cats get feline acne (all mine do to some extent), not all do, and some can eat out of plastic bowls without issue.
> However, if a cat gets a spotty chin or sores, or grey scurf/dandruff or oily looking around the chin, then switch out for stainless steel bowls (and they aren't that expensive).
> Personally I think stainless steel is easier to clean so I would probably use it regardless, but it's not a must unless a cat has problematic acne.
> 
> I don't think everyone needs to throw out their plastic bowls (unless their cat has a problem with acne), just next time bowls need replacing, consider stainless steel instead.


Yeah, Higgins has had sores on his chin, possibly from fighting but I'm going to swap their bowls out to rule out the possibility that the bowls aren't helping.


----------



## Epona (Nov 12, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Yeah, Higgins has had sores on his chin, possibly from fighting but I'm going to swap their bowls out to rule out the possibility that the bowls aren't helping.


My cat with the worst acne has a white chin so it is easy to see - the fur goes kind of grey with little flecks of grey/black waxy scurf that look stuck to the skin (this is from the sebaceous glands in the skin, and it is usually difficult if not impossible to see amidst dark fur). When it flares up, he gets spots/pimples that can be felt as little bumps or scabs if I stroke him under the chin, and they are a bit sore, he pulls away if I do that when it flares up, usually he likes having his chin stroked.

He is 8 and a half and has only needed vet treatment for it once, when he had a particularly bad case and scratched a lot and his chin got very inflamed. (I switched to stainless steel bowls after that, it must be 6 years ago I think).  That doesn't happen very often, but it is something to be aware of, also if they scratch and break the skin there can be risk of infection.

My other 2 cats both sometimes get small pimples under their chins, but nothing like what Radar gets, the poor lad is a mass of skin issues and allergies - thankfully mostly mild.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2014)

If any of you would like to get xmas presents for your loved fluffies, I can highly recommend Molly's Mice. They last for months - ours turn black eventually (bleugh) - but they are very well made and the catnip is topnotch


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 12, 2014)

CRI said:


> Thanks for the tip about plastic and ceramic dishes.  For Breeze, I've been using small ceramic baking dishes (they were a quid each from Poundland - seemed sturdier, larger and cheaper than actual cat dishes,) and they go in the dishwasher every day.  Is that likely to be okay?  My worry about stainless steel dishes is that they tend to be light and the way she splashes around, she'd have the water bowl at least tipped over in minutes - cue small flood in the hall.  It might work for the feeding dishes because she generally wolfs the food down so fast it wouldn't matter what kind of container it's in.
> 
> I'm thinking I need to change the water bowls perhaps twice a day now as Charlie tends to prefer drinking from it as well as Breeze.  Then again, they are as likely as not to eat each others' food as well, so it might end up pretty complicated.



I got some stainless steel bowls that came with an outer bowl made of a heavier plastic. The steel part pops out for easy cleaning, you don't have to move the whole thing or clean the whole thing. Food and water doesn't come into contact with the plastic, just the steel, although the option is there to remove the steel and use it alone, or just use the plastic alone, but if you're avoiding potential hygiene and acne issues you'll likely not want to do that. It makes using a stainless steel bowl a lot sturdier though.







You can also get stuff like this:






Same concept, but raised up.

Incidentally, raising their food and/or water bowls can help with gastric problems, since the mouth is above the stomach, limiting the amount of stomach acid that can come up.


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I got some stainless steel bowls that came with an outer bowl made of a heavier plastic. The steel part pops out for easy cleaning, you don't have to move the whole thing or clean the whole thing. Food and water doesn't come into contact with the plastic, just the steel, although the option is there to remove the steel and use it alone, or just use the plastic alone, but if you're avoiding potential hygiene and acne issues you'll likely not want to do that. It makes using a stainless steel bowl a lot sturdier though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is fair to say that if there is one thing that cats are universally good at, it is vomming.  Anyone who has ever had a cat will have had numerous opportunities to try out different methods of cleaning up cat sick. I have ultra-shorthairs and I still have to deal with the occasional furball.  Apparently it is because they have small and inefficient livers, so their stomach is on a hair-trigger to ensure that anything that may not digest well or may contain toxins is ejected asap.

The thing about plastic/rubber around bowls is that for some cats with acne, it's not just a matter of hygiene, it's an allergy to the plastic - so if a cat is prone to acne and sores around the chin, you don't even have a plastic mat under their bowls to catch any food pushed over the edge, because in some cases even that can be a trigger.


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2014)

I currently have a very happy big pink purring cat on my lap (yes I do sing the theme of the cartoon Pink Panther to him!), his scar is healing well.  Big scar though.  But he is happy and healthy and I'm giving him a great big cuddle


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2014)

And how is it that this lithe and dainty breed of cat can still manage to charge around the place sounding like a bloody herd of elephants???


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2014)

I fell down the stairs this morning (only 2 steps) because Loki was hiding under my coat hanging on the newel post and shot out to attack my ankle as I came down  He's lucky I didn't squash him


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I fell down the stairs this morning (only 2 steps) because Loki was hiding under my coat hanging on the newel post and shot out to attack my ankle as I came down  He's lucky I didn't squash him



Hope you're OK?
I don't know why the hell they do that.
Mine often stick a paw out at ankle height as I am walking past, like they want to trip me up or something.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 14, 2014)

Epona said:


> Hope you're OK?
> I don't know why the hell they do that.
> Mine often stick a paw out at ankle height as I am walking past, like they want to trip me up or something.


Yes, I'm fine thanks - it wasn't very far. Just a bit of a shriek   They constantly get under my feet and then wonder why I nearly step on them


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Yes, I'm fine thanks - it wasn't very far. Just a bit of a shriek   They constantly get under my feet and then wonder why I nearly step on them



Glad to hear there was no damage done to either you or cat!

Sonic's nickname is "Captain Underfoot".
He is part of the collective herd of elephants, but can also walk up behind you in complete ninja-like silence 

I estimate that he gets mildly and accidentally trodden on or kicked at least twice a day, can't move without him suddenly appearing between my feet.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 14, 2014)

The cat has a really funny habit of bombing into the house from outside at full speed and bombing back out again. We think it's her checking we're still here. Funny wee thing


----------



## Celyn (Nov 14, 2014)

Epona said:


> And how is it that this lithe and dainty breed of cat can still manage to charge around the place sounding like a bloody herd of elephants???



Because they are dutifully hunting down (or scaring away) all the ACTUAL elephants in your house, obviously.  

And are you suitably grateful for all their noises in the night?  Huh! Unappreciative human.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 15, 2014)

In a similar vein I was thankful that I was slightly awake when Mookie launched himself off the top of the wardrobe this morning, having tried and failed to get on top of some magazines in upright files.  One set of mags hit the deck,  Mookie hit me at some speed and with considerable weight and my heart momentarily hit my mouth. I dare say it would have been a clean sheets job if I'd been properly asleep.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2014)

Mogden said:


> In a similar vein I was thankful that I was slightly awake when Mookie launched himself off the top of the wardrobe this morning, having tried and failed to get on top of some magazines in upright files.  One set of mags hit the deck,  Mookie hit me at some speed and with considerable weight and my heart momentarily hit my mouth. I dare say it would have been a clean sheets job if I'd been properly asleep.





cat i used to know (lived with then-partner) had a habit of jumping on to the bed of a morning

you would be woken up with a yeeeowwwwwl and then a second or two later, 16 lb of moggie would land on you


----------



## Mogden (Nov 15, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cat i used to know (lived with then-partner) had a habit of jumping on to the bed of a morning
> 
> you would be woken up with a yeeeowwwwwl and then a second or two later, 16 lb of moggie would land on you


Heehee. They do know how to dive. Glad I'm not a bloke as having that weight of contact on boobs is bad enough!

Mookie is clearly aware I am besmirching his good name as he came and sat next to me for that just now pretending to admire his pretty whiskers in the mirror.  The great lump also waited til I went down to make a brew prior to making the bed properly,  snuck out, muddied his paws,  ran back upstairs across carpet and made sure there was enough muck to leave a good selection of paw prints on my white fitted sheet :shakesfist:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Heehee. They do know how to dive. Glad I'm not a bloke as having that weight of contact on boobs is bad enough!
> 
> Mookie is clearly aware I am besmirching his good name as he came and sat next to me for that just now pretending to admire his pretty whiskers in the mirror.  The great lump also waited til I went down to make a brew prior to making the bed properly,  snuck out, muddied his paws,  ran back upstairs across carpet and made sure there was enough muck to leave a good selection of paw prints on my white fitted sheet :shakesfist:


----------



## Epona (Nov 15, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cat i used to know (lived with then-partner) had a habit of jumping on to the bed of a morning
> 
> you would be woken up with a yeeeowwwwwl and then a second or two later, 16 lb of moggie would land on you



16lbs, blimey, was it half lynx or something? 
Mind you I know what you mean, my big cat is 12lbs of muscle and a head full of sawdust (clumsy as fuck), and when he lands on me it is like having a wet sandbag dropped on me.  With claws.   Wet sandbag with claws.


----------



## Epona (Nov 15, 2014)

Some people are just odd. Many years ago, I used to post on a large cat forum.  Bear in mind I haven't posted there for years.  I just got an email notification that someone had sent me a private message - now it is true that Radar once ate a couple of slices of pickled jalapeno that the OH dropped on the kitchen floor and I probably posted about it there *7 fucking years ago*, but I read this sort of thing and wonder wtf is wrong with people:

((Username deleted for privacy)) sent you this private message on TheCatSite.com, November 14, 8:49 pm

_haha, I just read on a thread that your cat eats chilli's and loves spicy stuff. Too funny! I tried to train my cat to not jump up on the table while we're eating and "beg" while on the ground, by feeding him a chunk of wasabi... he licked his lips, loved it came back for me. I can say it was definitely a failed attempt!_

Am tempted to try to remember my username and password just so that I can send the response "You're an idiot".


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2014)

Epona said:


> 16lbs, blimey, was it half lynx or something?



not that we were aware of - just what became a fairly substantial black moggy (parentage unknown - he adopted my ex not vice versa)

if he had been a dog he'd have been the sort to have been given a studded leather collar to wear, only he was a cat and refused to wear a collar anyway

one occasion he was sat on the wall at the front of the house and someone went past with a dog - much swearing at the dog, who ignored cat completely.  this offended cat, so he jumped off wall, ran up behind dog, batted dog round the hind-quarters and ran off.

dog - and hooman - always walked on the other side of the road after that...


----------



## Epona (Nov 15, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> one occasion he was sat on the wall at the front of the house and someone went past with a dog - much swearing at the dog, who ignored cat completely.  this offended cat, so he jumped off wall, ran up behind dog, batted dog round the hind-quarters and ran off.
> 
> dog - and hooman - always walked on the other side of the road after that...




I once made the mistake of getting down on all fours to play with Radar, he spotted me and fled to the kitchen with all his fur standing on end.  He then raced back to me and smacked me around the face several times with his front paws, with claws retracted and a huge grin on his face (Radar often seems to grin/laugh, he's just got one of those faces - the opposite of grumpy cat I suppose). 

I never tried that particular game again!


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 15, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not that we were aware of - just what became a fairly substantial black moggy (parentage unknown - he adopted my ex not vice versa)
> 
> if he had been a dog he'd have been the sort to have been given a studded leather collar to wear, only he was a cat and refused to wear a collar anyway
> 
> ...



My first cat (Flora was black and part Siamese) had a thing about terriers (mainly Jack Russells) and her territory. So, this one day she was sat on the fence post, said JR walks past and cocks leg, cue descending cat and running dog, she chased to the edge of her patch ..... a couple of months later some local kids were car-washing for charity and the same JR was guarding their coats and kit. Left post to cock leg on our fence, cue another chase from Flora this time she connected, to judge by the yelp. You would think the JR would learn! the kids thought it very funny. I did, too, but was a bit worried that Flora would pick the wrong dog one day, but she never did.


----------



## CRI (Nov 15, 2014)

Minor collision at the bedroom door this morning when OH opened the cupboard that has the cat food in it and Breeze shot out the door, just as Charlie was darting from the living room towards the bedroom.  Resulted in a very strange yelp-skid-thump-yowl sound   Only pride was injured!

Someone fell asleep last night watching a documentary on I Player.


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2014)

CRI said:


> Minor collision at the bedroom door this morning when OH opened the cupboard that has the cat food in it and Breeze shot out the door, just as Charlie was darting from the living room towards the bedroom.  Resulted in a very strange yelp-skid-thump-yowl sound   Only pride was injured!
> 
> Someone fell asleep last night watching a documentary on I Player.



OMG she is so fluffy!  Because of my lot, "cat" to me now means a long skinny/lanky creature with very short fur, it's good for me to see evidence that they come in a multitude of shapes and coverings!


----------



## CRI (Nov 16, 2014)

Epona said:


> OMG she is so fluffy!  Because of my lot, "cat" to me now means a long skinny/lanky creature with very short fur, it's good for me to see evidence that they come in a multitude of shapes and coverings!


Ha ha, it's interesting because I realise I don't see Breeze as "cat" as in like all the previous creatures I've had in my life that were called "cats" because she's quite different, and not just in appearance.  But yes, she is mighty fluffy.  I'm wondering if I need to trim some of the hair between her toes.

Her paws are like 3 times the size of Charlie dog's.  Well, most of her body parts are about 2-3 times the size of his corresponding body parts, to be fair.  That doesn't always come across in photos though.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2014)

"Somebody" is going to the V. E. T. s today

Bobbie Boo is not feeling too well at the moment, he's being sick a little too regularly for our liking - we know he's got kidney problems and had and might still have pancreatitis. He's been on a renal based diet for the last few months now and he doesn't really like the reduced protein etc food - he used to love his food but now he'll only take a few mouthfuls and then stop eating - he'll finish up eventually but it's not really enough even if he does spend most of his day asleep

Hopefully the vet will come up with a treatment that'll keep him going in a happy state

He seems happy - he spent most of last night on the bed curled up between me and Izz (my side of the pillow naturally) but it was a bit more of a restless sleep that he (or I for that matter) is used to


----------



## CRI (Nov 17, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> "Somebody" is going to the V. E. T. s today
> 
> Bobbie Boo is not feeling too well at the moment, he's being sick a little too regularly for our liking - we know he's got kidney problems and had and might still have pancreatitis. He's been on a renal based diet for the last few months now and he doesn't really like the reduced protein etc food - he used to love his food but now he'll only take a few mouthfuls and then stop eating - he'll finish up eventually but it's not really enough even if he does spend most of his day asleep
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## CRI (Nov 17, 2014)

Epona said:


> OMG she is so fluffy!  Because of my lot, "cat" to me now means a long skinny/lanky creature with very short fur, it's good for me to see evidence that they come in a multitude of shapes and coverings!


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2014)

Another set of bloods taken to check for kidney and pancreatitis things

His weight has dropped another hundred grams so he's now at 4.18 kilograms the vet told me that this is a very good weight for a cat of his age

We've got some antacid or whatever the cat equivalent of that is

So now bobby boo is on:-

Kidney tablets
Anti nausea liquid

and / or

Antacid Jallop

But overall Charlie the vet was very pleased with him and we shouldn't be having any nasty surprises from his blood test results


----------



## CRI (Nov 17, 2014)

^^ That sounds like pretty good news & hope the blood results are okay.  If he's happy in himself, that's the thing.

I seem to have created a monster, a large hairy beast of some sort.  Yesterday, I bought some cooked chicken breast for Charlie dog, who still isn't putting on heaps of weight.  He's still fairly fussy.  Luckily, he likes real chicken either on its own or (better!) mixed in with his ordinary food - so he eats more of it instead of picking.

Discovered Breeze likes cooked chicken, too.  Did I say liked?  I mean IS OBSESSED with it.  Why did I ever teach her to tap me on the arm when she wants something?  Taps became more like slaps as she filled her gob with meaty goodness and wanted still more.  I thought she was bad for cheese, but this chicken thing is a whole new ballgame.  

I think I just might about convince myself to boil or microwave some boneless chicken pieces next, then chop them up with scissors in portion bags for the freezer, ostensibly for Charlie.  I know chicken without the bone doesn't contain enough Taurine so isn't complete, but I just wanted to check if it's okay to give small amounts * to a cat as a treat.

* Breeze doesn't understand the concept of "a small amount" of anything.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2014)

Woo Hoo! got the phone call from the vets with Bobs blood results

Everything has gone the right way

His Urea levels are down from 19 down to 17 and now down to 12.5 so that's good

His Creatine(?) levels are down from 293 - 247 (normal is 200-212)

His Phosphate levels are good

And he was described as a "very sturdy" cat for his age

The only thing that might be lurking is Thyroidism that might be making him lose weight and the symptoms are similar to Chronic Kidney Disease - and the treatment for that can give the kidneys a bit of a wallop - as least he's had bloods taken so we can add that to the tests already being done

AND

He's eaten his kidney tablet and his Antacid jallop - granted mixed in with chicken breast but as a bit of a treat and to get him eating I don't care at the moment


----------



## CRI (Nov 17, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Woo Hoo! got the phone call from the vets with Bobs blood results
> 
> Everything has gone the right way
> 
> ...


  Great news!


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> ^^ That sounds like pretty good news & hope the blood results are okay.  If he's happy in himself, that's the thing.
> 
> I seem to have created a monster, a large hairy beast of some sort.  Yesterday, I bought some cooked chicken breast for Charlie dog, who still isn't putting on heaps of weight.  He's still fairly fussy.  Luckily, he likes real chicken either on its own or (better!) mixed in with his ordinary food - so he eats more of it instead of picking.
> 
> ...



Why don't you just give her cooked chicken on the bone - the only bone I remove from when I've fed Jess and Bob has been the needle   bone from the drum stick - Bob cracked open the thigh bones and gets out the marrow, likewise giving him the remains of a T-Bone was always excellent value


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 17, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Why don't you just give her cooked chicken on the bone - the only bone I remove from when I've fed Jess and Bob has been the needle   bone from the drum stick - Bob cracked open the thigh bones and gets out the marrow, likewise giving him the remains of a T-Bone was always excellent value


It's really not a good idea to give animals cooked bones, as they are likely to splinter. Raw bones are safer.


----------



## CRI (Nov 17, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Why don't you just give her cooked chicken on the bone - the only bone I remove from when I've fed Jess and Bob has been the needle   bone from the drum stick - Bob cracked open the thigh bones and gets out the marrow, likewise giving him the remains of a T-Bone was always excellent value


Uh, the humans (and the guinea pigs) of the household aren't meat-eaters.  After nearly 30 years since handling meat, even Charlie dog's lamb's ears are kind of freaking me (not to mention the bull's pizzle! )  I don't know if I can stretch to proper animal bones laying around.  I would go for the raw meat diet if I could, but I know I probably can't bring myself to go that far - thus going for the best high meat content prepared dog and cat food I can afford.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> It's really not a good idea to give animals cooked bones, as they are likely to splinter. Raw bones are safer.



I've thought long and hard about this - and I've swung from both sides of the discussion - certainly with chicken bones, certainly the thigh and drumstick bones - which are the only ones that I've even given to any of my cats, don't, in my experience splinter then tend to crush down the only bone that I'm very careful about is the needle bone on the drumstick


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> Uh, the humans (and the guinea pigs) of the household aren't meat-eaters.  After nearly 30 years since handling meat, even Charlie dog's lamb's ears are kind of freaking me (not to mention the bull's pizzle! )  I don't know if I can stretch to proper animal bones laying around.  I would go for the raw meat diet if I could, but I know I probably can't bring myself to go that far - thus going for the best high meat content prepared dog and cat food I can afford.



Sorry, didn't realise


----------



## CRI (Nov 17, 2014)

No no, it's okay.  I grew up in the country, ate waaaaaaay more meat than a human probably should until I was about 18, but when you've got out of the habit . . . it just feels, well, weird.


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 17, 2014)

Good news here too - angel's lumpy bit's gone of its own accord..  I finally got us to the vets today (managed to miss last week's appointment by staying up worrying about it all night and then falling asleep half an hour before i was due to leave , and the earliest i could rearrange for was today) and he said it doesn't sound like anything to be concerned about.. . I've been getting a bit worried about how little she is; the vet reckons it's just how she's made and she seems perfectly healthy.. She had a massive purring headbutty session at him as well - think she definitely found a new friend.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2014)

Excellent news - they really are a continual source of wonderment and worry


----------



## izz (Nov 17, 2014)

Lest anyone get too romantic about Bob, who owns both High Voltage and I, I can report his tail smells of wee and his front paws of poo.


----------



## toggle (Nov 17, 2014)

CRI said:


> ^^ That sounds like pretty good news & hope the blood results are okay.  If he's happy in himself, that's the thing.
> 
> I seem to have created a monster, a large hairy beast of some sort.  Yesterday, I bought some cooked chicken breast for Charlie dog, who still isn't putting on heaps of weight.  He's still fairly fussy.  Luckily, he likes real chicken either on its own or (better!) mixed in with his ordinary food - so he eats more of it instead of picking.
> 
> ...



madamme dosen't understand the concept of small amounts of chicken. and himself is a soft touch so a it of chicken morphed into a complete chicken quarter disapearing down her gullet on occasion. i'm not fussed by this, because she does catch her own snacks and she eats almost the whole thing, usually bar the stomach, sometimes leaves the head as well. i've also decided that a lot of her yakking ins't hairball related, but is more likely to be a slight trouble digesting something furry. 

anyway. chicken is fine as long as most of cats diet contains the taurine. i know peole who have fed chicken to a cat as a main food long term and have aded a taurine supplement as well. but as long as the scoffing is a only a small amount of their overall diet, every day, or an occasional greedy begging little shit getting loads, then I'd not be worried, i'm even less worried about madamme doing this. 

i'd suspect that the delight at chicken will be dwarfed by the response to any kind of poultry skin. i no longer have to worry aboout what to do with that soggyness that is always the skin on the bottom of a roast chicken, cause i drop a bit on her bowl and it is hoovered.


----------



## toggle (Nov 17, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Why don't you just give her cooked chicken on the bone



i don't because it's quite fun feeding them it a smidgin at a time and watching them do the dance of cupboard love.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2014)

toggle said:


> madamme dosen't understand the concept of small amounts of chicken. and himself is a soft touch so a it of chicken morphed into a complete chicken quarter disapearing down her gullet on occasion.



When Bob was at his prime (6.6kgs) and a right greedy guts for . . . anything actually - I did call his bluff once and gave him an entire chicken portion down "in a lump"

Have you ever seen a wild life programme where a Cheetah hauls its kill up into a tree to eat? - well it was nothing like that

I ended up having to cut it up into small, cat sized pieces for him


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2014)

Now Jess was another matter all together

My absolute favourite Jess anecdote was when next door was having a barbecue - Jess came in through the cat flap dragging a sausage with her - not a bit, a complete sausage - we were so proud


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2014)

My MIL/FIL 's cat was a greedy so-and-so at times.
Lady a couple of doors away put out the remains of a turkey carcass - She had filleted off the meat she was going to cook - and Tigger brought the remains home !


----------



## Mogden (Nov 17, 2014)

When doing a roast this weekend I had warmed the leftovers, cooked it Saturday,  and had to take it out to make room for the rest.  I had to walk round the house with the plate of meat in my hand so Sachin didn't abscond with it.  He's a meat fiend but chicken is his all time favourite.

I remember one exceptionally skint night when me and an ex cooked a chicken, barely ate any of it so it would stretch the whole chicken and when we entered the kitchen we found a very sheepish but well fed feline brother and sister in the fridge,  head deep in roast chicken.  Sachin and Flinty broke into the fridge. I think I cried cos we were that skint.  At least they were well fed


----------



## toggle (Nov 17, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> When Bob was at his prime (6.6kgs) and a right greedy guts for . . . anything actually - I did call his bluff once and gave him an entire chicken portion down "in a lump"
> 
> Have you ever seen a wild life programme where a Cheetah hauls its kill up into a tree to eat? - well it was nothing like that
> 
> I ended up having to cut it up into small, cat sized pieces for him



alwats astounds me that the feline that needs cooked chicken cut up for her can do what she does to small rodents


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Woo Hoo! got the phone call from the vets with Bobs blood results
> 
> Everything has gone the right way
> 
> ...



Good news about his kidney numbers 

When will you get the T4 (thyroid) results?

If it is the thyroid, it will need treating. Yes, it can exacerbate kidney disease because an overactive thyroid makes the kidneys work better than usual, but if you don't treat hyperthyroidism they die. Plain and simple. Where kidney disease can do very well by modifying the diet and using phosphorus binders and the like, hyperthyroidism can only be treated with medication (or removing the thyroid, or treating it with radioactive iodine, which is a process that requires a couple (at least) of weeks away from home because their waste is radioactive for a while) and is very expensive). It's better treated sooner rather than later, or you start to risk all sorts of secondary problems, like heart disease. They often also get increased liver enzymes with hyperthyroidism - Charlie's liver numbers during his latest thyroid flare up were over 700. They should be around or less than 100.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2014)

Poor kitty


----------



## Mogden (Nov 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Poor kitty
> View attachment 63894


Can't stop looking or laughing at that


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a cat with bum drag - he sometimes pulls his arse across the floor. I thought it was poo nuggets but he hasn't got a pooey bum (it's the fluffmeister so the potential is much greater). 

He doesn't do it often - every few days or less - but should I take him to the vet? I've read about squeezing glands near the anus and got a bit squeamish ...


----------



## Mogden (Nov 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I have a cat with bum drag - he sometimes pulls his arse across the floor. I thought it was poo nuggets but he hasn't got a pooey bum (it's the fluffmeister so the potential is much greater).
> 
> He doesn't do it often - every few days or less - but should I take him to the vet? I've read about squeezing glands near the anus and got a bit squeamish ...


Worms


----------



## toggle (Nov 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I have a cat with bum drag - he sometimes pulls his arse across the floor. I thought it was poo nuggets but he hasn't got a pooey bum (it's the fluffmeister so the potential is much greater).
> 
> He doesn't do it often - every few days or less - but should I take him to the vet? I've read about squeezing glands near the anus and got a bit squeamish ...



worms


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 18, 2014)

Could be worms - if they get itchy there that might be why. Might just be because it's a messy, dirty bastard. Charlie does it on occasion, and he has been de-wormed. 

The fun ones are where he scares himself while pooing, and tries to run away from his poo but it hasn't all come out yet so obviously it follows him and... well, yeah.

The other fun time was when he came running through the living room, clearly freaked out. I followed him upstairs and found him covered in poo. All over his sides, head, legs, back, everywhere.

I went into the other room downstairs to see his tray - there was a perfectly formed, normal poo in there. No smearing. No softness. It's literally beyond the laws of physics that he should have been able to end up in the state he did. And yet there he was.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 18, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Good news about his kidney numbers
> 
> When will you get the T4 (thyroid) results?
> 
> If it is the thyroid, it will need treating. Yes, it can exacerbate kidney disease because an overactive thyroid makes the kidneys work better than usual, but if you don't treat hyperthyroidism they die. Plain and simple. Where kidney disease can do very well by modifying the diet and using phosphorus binders and the like, hyperthyroidism can only be treated with medication (or removing the thyroid, or treating it with radioactive iodine, which is a process that requires a couple (at least) of weeks away from home because their waste is radioactive for a while) and is very expensive). It's better treated sooner rather than later, or you start to risk all sorts of secondary problems, like heart disease. They often also get increased liver enzymes with hyperthyroidism - Charlie's liver numbers during his latest thyroid flare up were over 700. They should be around or less than 100.



Should be be getting the results towards the end of the week - the vet can do the normal blood readings in house - from a 3 o'clock appointment we got the readings about 6.30 that evening - anything more than that they have to send away

The thyroid thing is a bit of a concern - he'll be 20 "officially" if he gets to December -the little sod has given us some right scares since about July / August of this year. I left my job end of October and am not starting my new job until January so was looking forward to 2 months "quality" time with Bob, making sure he had a happy twilight time - I've since helped out for several more days at my old fir and now next week is my last day - granted I've only worked about 10 extra days, but . . . they're MY days iykwim

We'd both have to think long and hard about any thyroid treatment - he's already on some medication and getting that into him can be a challenge with him not eating as much as we'd like - I know that he's got a heart murmur so any additional problems with his heart would not be good

He's getting better at going to the vets but up until recently ANY trip to the vet has had him almost paralysed with fear and he would disappear for hours and sometimes days


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Worms


Thanks and toggle but I don't know how to do multiquote on my phone. 
The monthly stuff I give him is supposed to treat fleas, roundworm and hookworms. Is there other worm treatment I should also be giving him?


----------



## Mogden (Nov 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Thanks and toggle but I don't know how to do multiquote on my phone.
> The monthly stuff I give him is supposed to treat fleas, roundworm and hookworms. Is there other worm treatment I should also be giving him?


I wasn't sure myself but a quick Google shows Drontal, I'm assuming that's what you're using, doesn't kill threadworms which is what the itchy kind are. Past that I'd say it's vet time as I don't know what is recommended.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2014)

Mogden said:


> I wasn't sure myself but a quick Google shows Drontal, I'm assuming that's what you're using, doesn't kill threadworms which is what the itchy kind are. Past that I'd say it's vet time as I don't know what is recommended.


Aha! It's Stronghold but yes threadworms! I will worm him and see how he does. Thanks


----------



## Mogden (Nov 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Aha! It's Stronghold but yes threadworms! I will worm him and see how he does. Thanks


Cool. I should look into this myself for when I get a bum dragger!

I'm sure I don't have to say this but please don't use Bob Martin.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Cool. I should look into this myself for when I get a bum dragger!
> 
> I'm sure I don't have to say this but please don't use Bob Martin.


 No way! Am going to get some at the vets. They'd run out when I took them to get their shots and I forgot to go back and get some


----------



## toggle (Nov 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> No way! Am going to get some at the vets. They'd run out when I took them to get their shots and I forgot to go back and get some



what i'm not certain about is whether the varieties that affect cats are passed to people.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2014)

toggle said:


> what i'm not certain about is whether the varieties that affect cats are passed to people.


Yuck - threadworms can't (just checked) but other worms can although we should be okay on that score because the other ones are kept at bay with the Stronghold.


----------



## toggle (Nov 18, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Yuck - threadworms can't (just checked) but other worms can although we should be okay on that score because the other ones are kept at bay with the Stronghold.



well, saves you a trip to the chemist


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2014)

No one has complained about itchy bums other than Loki


----------



## Mogden (Nov 18, 2014)

toggle said:


> what i'm not certain about is whether the varieties that affect cats are passed to people.


I was under the impression threadworms are not from the cat themselves exactly but from eggs in the cat poop which are spread over the cat during grooming and then transfer under fingernails to the human digestive system, ie you bite your nails,  eat with them without a good scrub etc.  I stand to be corrected as I'm having a House marathon and am looking at diagnostician as my next career move


----------



## CRI (Nov 18, 2014)

Like a cat with a bone . . .


----------



## passenger (Nov 18, 2014)

sat on my settee  this morning,to find it rather wet
my fucking cat, who is 5 years old, had pissed all over
my new throw and it stinks


----------



## CRI (Nov 18, 2014)

passenger said:


> sat on my settee  this morning,to find it rather wet
> my fucking cat, who is 5 years old, had pissed all over
> my new throw and it stinks


1.)  Put throw in washing machine on highest temp setting it will take.
2.)  Clean sofa - that stuff in a pink tin that's supposed to be for pet odours you get from pound shops works really well for this
3.)  Try and figure out why your cat did it - something stressing it lately?  Urinary infection?  Get that sorted.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 19, 2014)

High Voltage

I hope it's good news for Bob and the thyroid.

Re giving tablets -- have you tried Arden Grange Liver Paste? Charlie was pretty hit and miss with his tablets until I discovered this. Now he gulps them down, even when he's going through one of his periods of not wanting to eat much. You can get it from Amazon or Zooplus, perhaps other pet websites have it too. I recently got a 12 pack from Amazon and they were out of date though, so be wary (they replaced them). I'd hope that in the small amounts you need to get a tablet into him it wouldn't affect his kidney disease despite its high protein content. I use a pea sized amount to put the tablet in, and the same again as a treat straight after (and to make sure the first one went down okay).

Standard thyroid meds are either Felimazole (what Charlie is on, currently at 5mg x 2 per day, but usually they start out at 2.5mg x 2 per day) or Vidalta (just once per day - slow release, can cause sickness in some cats - it does in Charlie). Apparently there's a gel that can be applied to the ear now too, but Ted seems to be wary of how effective it is. He says it's an option for those who simply won't take tablets though. Worth asking about.

I understand about wondering how much to put poor Bob through if it is a thyroid problem. It is something that responds well to medication though, so it's not an automatic sign that the game is up. However, Charlie has been back and forwards to the vets an awful lot since he was diagnosed, particularly during the first few weeks while trying to get it under control (mostly related to not understanding why he was still vomiting - or there being other complications), so if Bob can't tolerate going to the vet you'll obviously have to take that into consideration.

Re the heart, Charlie was in a terrible state when he was diagnosed and his heart rate was through the roof. There's no evidence to suggest he has heart disease as a result though (although it's difficult to tell for sure) and he went through surgery recently while going through a thyroid flare-up and there were no problems.


----------



## Epona (Nov 19, 2014)

CRI said:


>



Mine are definitely more like the right hand one


----------



## Epona (Nov 19, 2014)

trashpony - (sorry this post is disgusting, anyone likely to lose their lunch should look away) my cats are shorthair but me and my OH are both longhair, and sometimes Sonic will 'groom' my hair when I am snoozing - this occasionally leads to him passing my hairs out of his rear end and having a bit of a panic which can involve him scooting his bottom along the floor.  He doesn't have worms, it's a panic reaction from passing a stool that is still attached to his arse with long curly hair.

Also he has a slightly sensitive stomach as a reaction to some foods (OK, mostly when he gets to cooking oil/olive oil left over in a pan and decides he has to lap it all up, doesn't happen often but I have occasionally made a mistake) and sometimes has soft stools, firm stools are necessary to express the anal glands, and a buildup in the anal glands can also result in 'scooting' due to discomfort.  When Sonic occasionally has a dodgy tummy, he sometimes needs his anal glands expressed afterwards (signs that it is necessary include a bout of soft stools, then scooting - he doesn't have worms).


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2014)

Ahh - that's what it said on the internet too (re the anal glands). No idea what his stools look like as they both poo outside. He doesn't eat any human food at all. I'll see if the worm treatment improves things otherwise I'll take him to the vet for 'expressing' <bleugh>


----------



## Epona (Nov 19, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Ahh - that's what it said on the internet too (re the anal glands). No idea what his stools look like as they both poo outside. He doesn't eat any human food at all. I'll see if the worm treatment improves things otherwise I'll take him to the vet for 'expressing' <bleugh>



That would be my advice, since you don't see him poo - worm him, and if it continues quick vet visit.
And yeah the stuff from the anal glands is horrible if it needs expressing - they're no different to dogs in that regard.  It only usually needs doing if they've had a bit of a digestive problem though, they're normally quite low-maintenance when it comes to that sort of thing.

One of the benefits of my lot being indoor only is that I get to see everything that comes out of them from both ends.
That is also one of the down-sides.


----------



## Epona (Nov 19, 2014)

Big pink cat on the mousemat again, purring like a motor.
He loves a cuddle, but he also loves just sitting in close proximity to people.  He is very sweet and goes into major purr mode when I just look at him.
Why does it take their stomach fur so long to grow back though, his front leg where it was shaved is nearly fully covered and you have to look quite closely to see that the hair there is shorter, but he still has a very square bald patch on his tummy and a bit up his sides. Noticed that after Radar had his hernia surgery too, it took about 6 months to regain full fur coverage.


----------



## Epona (Nov 19, 2014)

The daft sod is now on the chair, chasing his own tail.  He is very clumsy, I'm worried he might fall off.


----------



## Epona (Nov 19, 2014)

Today is just going to be one of those days.

Last night I pan-fried some tuna steaks, I put the frying pan in the sink down the side next to the washing up bowl, and because I am monumentally lazy I haven't done washing up yet.

I just heard a load of crashing and banging noises and went into the kitchen, I had to fish Sonic out of the washing up bowl, he was trying to get to the pan that I fried the tuna in and fell in the washing up.  He's now soaking wet.  He was the one out of my cats that I credited with some intelligence too.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 19, 2014)

Epona said:


> Today is just going to be one of those days.
> 
> Last night I pan-fried some tuna steaks, I put the frying pan in the sink down the side next to the washing up bowl, and because I am monumentally lazy I haven't done washing up yet.
> 
> I just heard a load of crashing and banging noises and went into the kitchen, I had to fish Sonic out of the washing up bowl, he was trying to get to the pan that I fried the tuna in and fell in the washing up.  He's now soaking wet.  He was the one out of my cats that I credited with some intelligence too.


Was the noise generated a Sonic boom? Sorry,  couldn't resist!


----------



## Epona (Nov 19, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Was the noise generated a Sonic boom? Sorry,  couldn't resist!



Hehe - not quite, I don't think he's actually managed to exceed the speed of sound, even when trying to get out of a half-full (and very wet, he hates water!) bowl of washing up!  His proper registered name with the GCCF is Beaububbly Sonic Boom though, so you are on the right track (we chose the Sonic Boom part of his name btw).


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2014)

This is an eye roll rather than a wobble... Idiot cat has a heart murmur. 

Weekend after guy Fawkes we went away Saturday night. We came home Monday and he was grumpy, hadn't eaten anything we left out for him, hadn't pooed, hadn't wee-ed.... By Monday morning I was really worried so took him to the vet. She checked him, he was massively affectionate and charming and generally 'nothing wrong' so she said it was probably a mixture of virus and stress. She force fed him (apparently sometimes it reminds cats to eat)- he was instantly them fine. 

But.... When she was checking him out she found a heart murmur. Thank god we have lifelong insurance (or whatever it is called) as the diagnostic cost was £800 (!) and now he has a long term and potentially expensive condition. FFS.... He is young and fine and there is no treatment now- he will cost us (the insurance company) lots later. Bloody ridiculous posh cat. 

This is a very long post. Essentially the blasted cat is fine. 

Also, I worried myself sick over that bloody ridiculous, adorable animal.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 19, 2014)

Awww I'm not sure what to say Manter. It's good it's been caught isn't it.  Bugger me they do make you worry. Is it just me or has there been a rash of cats and vet visits this year,  particularly the last few months.


----------



## CRI (Nov 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> This is an eye roll rather than a wobble... Idiot cat has a heart murmur.
> 
> Weekend after guy Fawkes we went away Saturday night. We came home Monday and he was grumpy, hadn't eaten anything we left out for him, hadn't pooed, hadn't wee-ed.... By Monday morning I was really worried so took him to the vet. She checked him, he was massively affectionate and charming and generally 'nothing wrong' so she said it was probably a mixture of virus and stress. She force fed him (apparently sometimes it reminds cats to eat)- he was instantly them fine.
> 
> ...


Early diagnosis (and good insurance!) has got to be a good thing here.  That won't necessarily stop you worrying about the little bugger, but at least he can get all the care he needs.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 19, 2014)

CRI said:


> Early diagnosis (and good insurance!) has got to be a good thing here.  That won't necessarily stop you worrying about the little bugger, but at least he can get all the care he needs.


Definitely, it's very worrying but early diagnosis  is a good thing,  did they say where he is on the scale (1 - 5)?


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes- you're right.... We have insurance, he's young and generally healthy. But ugh, I had a proper panic


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> Definitely, it's very worrying but early diagnosis  is a good thing,  did they say where he is on the scale (1 - 5)?


Mild end. Embarrassingly I couldn't tell you the number as I was all flustered


----------



## Ms T (Nov 19, 2014)

((Posh cat))


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> Mild end. Embarrassingly I couldn't tell you the number as I was all flustered


Mild end is good, and it's  not at all embarrassing, vet offices are horrible flustery  places (())


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 19, 2014)

(((idiot cat)))

and (((Epona 's soggy kitty)))


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 20, 2014)

(idiot cat) and ((Manter))
(Liked the post above for him being OK and for your being affectionate and insured, obviously - not for the poor lad's condition or for the price of those tests !  ! I'd flinch at 800 quid for an ECG on a human ... even myself!)


----------



## passenger (Nov 20, 2014)

my cats so selfish shes fell asleep,again, as i die of flu


----------



## toggle (Nov 21, 2014)

so ther's me getting comfy, keybord on my lap, trying to finish off my thesis. until madamme had other ideas. 

himself is currently failing to lure her out of the room with the cat treats she normally goes crazy for.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 21, 2014)

Manter said:


> T . . as the diagnostic cost was £800 (!) . . .



Firstly, would that have been a CAT scan <bah-dum Tish!!! - thangyewverymuchI'mhereallweek>

Bob was diagnosed with a heart murmur shortly after I "acquired" him and that cost precisely - nothing. The vet just held a stethoscope to him and listened - "He's got a bit of a heart murmur" is what the vet then said

Which leads nicely to an observation about the increase in pet insurance and the, I'm convinced, MASSIVE increase in the cost of vets bills - which usually start with "Do you have insurance?"

I'll give you an example - our "local" vet (which we no longer use) was going to charge thick end of a grand to remove Jess's teeth - as she was an elderly cat at the time, they wanted this and that and t'other - ending up with a "That'll be £960 please Mr Voltage" and I could see that there would easily be a few little extras tagged on to that the presumption being, I'm convinced, that we had pet insurance

Now I didn't like this vet anyway - they were very rough when they initially examined Jess so I decided to get in touch with our "old" vet - some 20 miles away

EXACTLY the same operation with all the whistles and bells on it £300 odd - and they were much gentler and kinder and all round much nicer and Jess didn't mind a trip in the car, infact I used to stop half way, put a lead on her and let her have a little walk around at the side of the road (in the countryside not a town) where she could "use the facilities" IYKWIM

Anyhow it just seems that vets bills are going up at a much faster rate than they ever used to almost forcing people into having pet insurance - or is it that, like the NHS to a certain extent, that people's expectations are increasing so treatment is getting more and more complicated and the cost is increasing because of that


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 21, 2014)

toggle said:


> so ther's me getting comfy, keybord on my lap, trying to finish off my thesis. until madamme had other ideas.



...god what a monster...( the cat I mean )...looks like your sharing the house with the Beast of Bodmin Moor....


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 21, 2014)

Epona said:


> Today is just going to be one of those days.
> 
> Last night I pan-fried some tuna steaks, I put the frying pan in the sink down the side next to the washing up bowl, and because I am monumentally lazy I haven't done washing up yet.
> 
> I just heard a load of crashing and banging noises and went into the kitchen, I had to fish Sonic out of the washing up bowl, he was trying to get to the pan that I fried the tuna in and fell in the washing up.  He's now soaking wet.  He was the one out of my cats that I credited with some intelligence too.



MUST . . .  RESIST . . . POSTING . . . SOAKING . . . WET . . . PUSSY . . . CAT

Too late


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 21, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Firstly, would that have been a CAT scan <bah-dum Tish!!! - thangyewverymuchI'mhereallweek>
> 
> Bob was diagnosed with a heart murmur shortly after I "acquired" him and that cost precisely - nothing. The vet just held a stethoscope to him and listened - "He's got a bit of a heart murmur" is what the vet then said
> 
> ...



The vet can diagnose a heart murmer with a stethoscope,  the £800 tests are scans to see if what's causing the  murmer, if it's because of cardiomyopathy, if so, what type and what treatment would help and whether the cat's in heart failure.  And yes,  they always ask if you have insurance and premiums go up if you have the tests. 

Most heart murmers in cats don't  mean anything, I had a cat who was found to have hypertrophic cardiomyopathy after a heart murmer was discovered. Most cats with HCM live long and happy lives with it if they're diagnosed early enough and get the right (cheap) drugs. We weren't lucky with my cat and  she didnt last long but she was the exception rather than the norm. Before I had another cat with restrictive cardiomyopathy (RCM) (they think these are genetic problems, I didn't feed them lard or anything!) a more severe type with a worse prognosis. So both issues which could be detected through a heart murmer but have different treatments and prognoses 

I'm wary of intensive treatment but the expensive tests can be useful and reassuring. For Manter she now knows that Idiot cat's murmer isn't anything sinister.

It's  definitely always worth shopping around with vets though, we've got three virtually on our doorstep but now go to one three miles away because  it's so much cheaper and they're really good


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 21, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> The vet can diagnose a heart murmer with a stethoscope,  the £800 tests are scans to see if what's causing the  murmer, if it's because of cardiomyopathy, if so, what type and what treatment would help and whether the cat's in heart failure.  And yes,  they always ask if you have insurance and premiums go up if you have the tests.
> 
> Most heart murmers in cats don't  mean anything, I had a cat who was found to have hypertrophic cardiomyopathy after a heart murmer was discovered. Most cats with HCM live long and happy lives with it if they're diagnosed early enough and get the right (cheap) drugs. We weren't lucky with my cat and  she didnt last long but she was the exception rather than the norm. Before I had another cat with restrictive cardiomyopathy (RCM) (they think these are genetic problems, I didn't feed them lard or anything!) a more severe type with a worse prognosis. So both issues which could be detected through a heart murmer but have different treatments and prognoses
> 
> ...




YES that's all very well

But you didn't comment on my CAT SCAN GAG


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 21, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> YES that's all very well
> 
> But you didn't comment on my CAT SCAN GAG


----------



## Manter (Nov 21, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> YES that's all very well
> 
> But you didn't comment on my CAT SCAN GAG


It was a very good one ;-)


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 21, 2014)

Talk about your life flashing before you eyes

We have "downstairs" garden which has been, to all intents and purpose, "cat proofed" in as much as Bob can't get out of it - this follows on from his last really bad, stressful, "session" where he got out of the "downstairs" garden and went missing for far too long - part of this cat proofing consisted of the installation of a child gate which keeps him in the downstairs garden and keeps him out of the upstairs garden and the road etc

This evening there's a knock on the door - this in itself is unusual as the entrance to our house you've really got to want to find and we keep the house deliberately dark - let's put it this way we don't get ANY Trick or treaters

Imagine my delight to be confronted by some poor unfortunate, collecting for some charity - now I'll normally chuck in a  few quid - except this "chap" had left the child gate open - and I spotted it - and, whilst I didn't swear directly at him, I think he was under no illusions what so ever that the charity he was collecting for wasn't going to be benefitting from Chez Voltagé

And Bob was no where to be seen - so now we're faced with the terrible dilemma - do we shut the child gate and hope that he's just hidden in downstairs garden

OR

do we leave child proof gate open assuming that the little shit has escaped and will need to come back in

I would cheerfully have bludgeoned the charity chap with my maglite

Luckily, about an hour later and after much calming by the wonderful Mrs Voltz (and switching all the downstairs lights off) we both here the Click - - - Click of the cat flap and Bobbie Boo braves the terror and comes back into the house

So, once again, I can sleep - - - - 'ish

How you people with kids manage I just don't know

If I cared about kids - - -- I'd be a nervous wreck in seconds


----------



## toggle (Nov 21, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> ...god what a monster...( the cat I mean )...looks like your sharing the house with the Beast of Bodmin Moor....



well, she is a walk in stray, but we're 30 odd miles from bodmin. 

she does look bigger in that pic than she is. she's a lot smaller than the biggest cat i've provided service to.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> YES that's all very well
> 
> But you didn't comment on my CAT SCAN GAG


----------



## Mogden (Nov 21, 2014)

*gulp* How will I cope with 2 weeks away from this. 






It's the longest I will have ever been away from them. *sniffs*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2014)

Mogden said:


> It's the longest I will have ever been away from them. *sniffs*


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 22, 2014)

(not sure if this works)

hello, hello, hello, hello, hello...i kill you!


----------



## passenger (Nov 22, 2014)

still thinks the settee is a urinal


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2014)

My apologies if I have already mentioned this.

My cat Jakey has always liked me, been friendly and cuddly and sweet.
But since all the business with his tumour - including me physically forcing him into the hated carrier regularly, forcing him to wear an inflatable collar for 2 weeks, and not letting him out of my sight during that time - he has now become every bit as clingy as Sonic.
I can't get him off my lap (as soon as I sit down he wants to come sit on me and be cuddled), and he follows me round like a lost puppy.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 22, 2014)

Epona said:


> My apologies if I have already mentioned this.
> 
> My cat Jakey has always liked me, been friendly and cuddly and sweet.
> But since all the business with his tumour - including me physically forcing him into the hated carrier regularly, forcing him to wear an inflatable collar for 2 weeks, and not letting him out of my sight during that time - he has now become every bit as clingy as Sonic.
> I can't get him off my lap (as soon as I sit down he wants to come sit on me and be cuddled), and he follows me round like a lost puppy.


Is it the weather as well perhaps?  I know I've trotted out this excuse already but my most aloof feline has spent a good part of the day glued to me, padding and cheek rubbing and the like.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Is it the weather as well perhaps?  I know I've trotted out this excuse already but my most aloof feline has spent a good part of the day glued to me, padding and cheek rubbing and the like.



No, he's lived with us since January 2008 and although he has always been affectionate regardless of season or weather, he has never before demonstrated this almost obsessive level of "I love you and have to spend every second attached to you" kind of behaviour.  I am used to that from Sonic (we had him since he was a kitten and he has always been like that), but for Jakey it has just been since his surgery/recovery.

EDIT: Radar (who is a more 'normal' cat in that he wants occasional affection, rather than constant) definitely gets a lot more friendly this time of year - he sleeps by my feet in summer, but when the weather gets cooler he wants to get under the duvet and be cuddled.


----------



## CRI (Nov 23, 2014)

Breeze seems to have changed a bit since having her tooth out, but I'm not sure if it's that or the presence of Charlie dog.  I found that sometimes when a guinea pig gets a new companion, their personality can change - one was very dramatic, a previously "spikey" pig became incredibly maternal when he acquired a baby companion.  Breeze meows a lot more now, whereas before, that was rare and reserved for times she REALLY wanted to get our attention (e.g. "The tumble dryer is on fire!") Mostly, she meows at Charlie though, not us.  She also completely flouts the rules about getting on counter and table tops - well, she will lay on something that's ON a counter top.  For example, this evening, she napped for 2 hours on a large bag of carrots next to the coffee machine!   She's also still eating dog biscuits.  

Supervising Charlie's teatime






Edited to include evidence of napping on carrots.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2014)

There is a fox outside the back window. Idiot cat is unimpressed, but fox is not intimidated....





How could you not find this cat intimidating


----------



## Mapped (Nov 24, 2014)

Manter your cat is lovely, obviously likes having strangers/anyone fuss him 

I can't wait for our baby to arrive and settle in so we can get another one. We keep browsing the rescue centre websites, which probably isn't healthy behaviour.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2014)

Mapped said:


> Manter your cat is lovely, obviously likes having strangers/anyone fuss him
> 
> I can't wait for our baby to arrive and settle in so we can get another one. We keep browsing the rescue centre websites, which probably isn't healthy behaviour.


 he is a total tart, isn't he?  Always makes me laugh that when visitors stop stroking him he climbs them to get more attention


----------



## Mapped (Nov 24, 2014)

Manter said:


> he is a total tart, isn't he?  Always makes me laugh that when visitors stop stroking him he climbs them to get more attention



It took me by surprise a bit, half way up my leg mewing for attention 

They're a special breed those ragdolls, in more than one way.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2014)

Mapped said:


> It took me by surprise a bit, half way up my leg mewing for attention
> 
> They're a special breed those ragdolls, in more than one way.


They are that


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2014)

I am going to keeeeeeeeeeeeeell you with my ridiculously long whiskers


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 26, 2014)

I was under the impression that one of the uses a cat puts it's whiskers to is to make sure that it doesn't get stuck anywhere - - - which means that cat must be a right little porker


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> I was under the impression that one of the uses a cat puts it's whiskers to is to make sure that it doesn't get stuck anywhere - - - which means that cat must be a right little porker


He's not - he weighs a lot less than his brother. He's 90% fluff


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 26, 2014)

He maybe 90% fluff - but just look at the eyes - he must be the "brains" of the organisation


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 26, 2014)

OMG. Our mild mannered softy cat has just leapt through the catflap and chased a large Fox out of the garden.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 26, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> OMG. Our mild mannered softy cat has just leapt through the catflap and chased a large Fox out of the garden.
> 
> View attachment 64194


Well done kitty  I caught one of ours playing with a fox once


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 26, 2014)

Quick update on the Bob front

Got a call from the vet yesterday - not good, not bad more Meh!

He's NOT got any thyroid problems - which is good

But

His pancreatitis numbers are up which will explain why he's not too keen on eating

So now he's on:-

Fortekor - for his kidney problems
Loxicom - pain relief for his pancreatitis - this also gives his kidneys a bit of a hit so this isn't great
Anti-acid

On the plus side - he's eaten a full tray of food this morning with all of his meds in and he's come back for another half a tray - he's on a renal diet so the fact that he's eating this is, in my mind, a good thing - he's been slowly loosing weight - 100g over 2-3 months so he's owed a good meal

So now we have to watch out and make sure the Lexicom doesn't give him an upset stomach which is one of the side effects


----------



## CRI (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like some party


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 29, 2014)

CRI said:


> Looks like some party


----------



## CRI (Nov 29, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> View attachment 64320


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2014)

Took Sophie to the vets yesterday. Since we've had her she's been rubbing her back end on the rug occasionally and leaving smeary marks. Vet examined her anal glands and got some stuff out (I couldn't look) but said she couldn't see any particular problem. Hopefully that will solve it, if not it might just be a bad habit we have to put up with! Sophie was not very happy with being prodded in such an intimate way and sulked for a little while afterwards.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 1, 2014)

I have put the cat palace together that I got in the sales.   It smells a bit woody which I think might put the kids off so the plan is to have it indoors for a bit.  If they don't take to it at all I'll smother it in catnip. If that fails I'll fill it with treats.  Which reminds me,  as bad as they are, a multipack of 6 packs of Dreamies is only £3 in Wilkos. Rest of their Christmas present sorted!


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 1, 2014)

Have you kept the box???

No reason


----------



## Mogden (Dec 1, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Have you kept the box???
> 
> No reason


Yes


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 1, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Yes



And


----------



## Mogden (Dec 2, 2014)

Looky look! A cat in residence! And I've not tied him to the roof


----------



## Callie (Dec 2, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Looky look! A cat in residence! And I've not tied him to the roof


I saw that crop up on amazon  I thought WOW! thats amazing....my two would studiously ignore it and sit everywhere but! Ive also been tempted by cat fountains because Neela likes a drink but I expect she would still prefer to steal tea dregs and drink out of the glass of water by my bed


----------



## Mogden (Dec 2, 2014)

Callie said:


> I saw that crop up on amazon  I thought WOW! thats amazing....my two would studiously ignore it and sit everywhere but! Ive also been tempted by cat fountains because Neela likes a drink but I expect she would still prefer to steal tea dregs and drink out of the glass of water by my bed


I was tempted by all the massage things and cat race tracks but this will go outside,  eventually,  and the other stuff is too easy to trip over, especially with 6 cats ignoring it all  I've yet to get them in the downstairs section but I'm determined they will.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 3, 2014)

Bloody Cat - it's becoming a battle of wills now getting Bob to have his meds

He's had the kidney tablet for some time and we've not had any problems, likewise the Lexicom - he's had that in the past and no problems, what's causing the problem, I'm convinced, is the Anti-acid he has to have twice a day - this is a human liquid anti-acid and it's mint flavour AND SMELLING the other meds are pretty taste and smell neutral

Sometimes he's wolf it all down and others he'll generally play with it when Mrs Voltz puts his breakfast down and then I'll surface 2-3 hours later and he's still not eaten it all and he'll start to whinge for better/more/different breakfast

Well no longer bucko! - what you've got is what you've got and it's good for you

anyone know of a suitable odourless and tasteless anti-acid


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 3, 2014)

*HAH!!!!*

Human 1

Cats 0

All meds eaten - granted the Waitrose fresh mince it was being served in needed a little freshen up but now that's all eaten he's on a plate of renal biscuits


----------



## Epona (Dec 3, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> *HAH!!!!*
> 
> Human 1
> 
> ...



Glad you got the meds down him OK.  Thankfully 2 of mine are very easy to pill, and the other eats pretty much anything that's put in front of him, even if there's meds in it (in fact sometimes I think he quite likes the meds, he looked quite disappointed when I stopped giving him Metacam in his food a week after surgery).


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 3, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Looky look! A cat in residence! And I've not tied him to the roof


That's amazing! My pair would love it, hmmmm.......


----------



## Mogden (Dec 3, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> That's amazing! My pair would love it, hmmmm.......


Last night I spied another of the brood in residence at the top so poor Sachin lost his spot for a bit to Stone.  They've still not worked out downstairs even though it's filled with treats.  That might take more time but I maintain that having it indoors for a bit first is a smart idea.


----------



## Epona (Dec 3, 2014)

I wish I could get a photo that shows up Radar's whiskers properly, he is this little wee skinny shorthair slip of a thing with a mass of long white whiskers that could make Santa Claus feel utterly inadequate.  It's a bit odd because he's half Cornish Rex and they typically have no whiskers, or they are curly and brittle and break off.  Radar's are magnificent.

I will keep trying to get a photo.


----------



## campanula (Dec 3, 2014)

looking at puppies (again)


After Xmas....there must be a little border collie puppy for us....somewhere - we have promised ourselves.


----------



## story (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh my god my cats are so fucking cut. They're both quite old now, and they know when they want to go to bed. They also know that they want a warm human with them to press against. At around this time of an evening they both start to remind me it's nearly bedtime, and as it gets later they start to nag, and then to scold me. It's become a bit set-the-clocks-by....

I'm sure they don't think my lackadaisical routine is in the least bit cute though.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 4, 2014)

arse!

Humans 1

Cat 1

Tried raw sausage for his meds this morning and it wasn't much of a success - so now he's pulled it back with a Cat score as I've freshened up the sausage with a teaspoon of mince just to take the mint taste and flavour away - he's still not eaten all of it but he's had some and he'll always finish up later just no more giving into blackmail 

The little shit


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2014)

story said:


> Oh my god my cats are so fucking cut. They're both quite old now, and they know when they want to go to bed. They also know that they want a warm human with them to press against. At around this time of an evening they both start to remind me it's nearly bedtime, and as it gets later they start to nag, and then to scold me. It's become a bit set-the-clocks-by....
> 
> I'm sure they don't think my lackadaisical routine is in the least bit cute though.



Sort of the same here, except a) they hate each other and b) eldest (now 20) yowls in the night, really throaty, scary yowls......not great at 3am when we both have work the next day!


----------



## story (Dec 4, 2014)

oryx said:


> Sort of the same here, except a) they hate each other and b) eldest (now 20) yowls in the night, really throaty, scary yowls......not great at 3am when we both have work the next day!




Is he deaf oryx ? Our Auld Warrior went proper shouty in his old age and we finally realised he was stone deaf. He was yowling cos he couldn't hear us, wondered where we were, wanted someone to answer him ffs!

We checked by sneaking up behind him and making gentle and then increasingly louder noises behind him. Tried it a couple of times to eliminate the possibility that he was just being deliberately ignorant.

My two don't really like each other either tbh. They've arrived at a general truce though, based on the fact that I've got a two-sided body. Actually one of them sleeps by my head these days (  ) and the other gets the crook of my legs. The one that sleeps by my head wakes me up by putting his nose right by my ear and purring. He knows The Cute and how to deploy it.


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2014)

story said:


> Is he deaf oryx ? Our Auld Warrior went proper shouty in his old age and we finally realised he was stone deaf. He was yowling cos he couldn't hear us, wondered where we were, wanted someone to answer him ffs!
> 
> We checked by sneaking up behind him and making gentle and then increasingly louder noises behind him. Tired it a couple of times to eliminate the possibility that he was just being deliberately ignorant.
> 
> My two don't really like each other either tbh. They've arrived at a general truce though, based on the fact that I've got a two-sided body. Actually one of them sleeps by my head these days facepalm:), and the other gets the crook of my legs. The one that sleeps by my head wakes me up by putting his nose right by my ear and purring. He knows The Cute and how to deploy it.



We reckon she is deaf, yes. I also bing'd 'dementia in cats' and howling at night is a cardinal sign. Although she was originally my partner's cat, I've known her for 14 years and she's only started this in the last two - like your Auld Warrior, we reckon she can't hear us and (as per searches on dementia in cats) can't hear herself, which is disconcerting for her.

We don't sleep with ours - my partner sleeps badly as it is! Neither of them is used to sleeping with humans.


----------



## story (Dec 4, 2014)

Our Auld Warrior wasn't senile, I don't think, but he was fairly lonely in his deafness, I think. We made sure to make a fuss of him very often, though it didn't alleviate it very much.


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2014)

story said:


> Our Auld Warrior wasn't senile, I don't think, but he was fairly lonely in his deafness, I think. We made sure to make a fuss of him very often, though it didn't alleviate it very much.



Same here - partner cuddles old cat before going to bed, in fact he practically puts her to be as you would a child. She has become very different and needy in the last year or so - I need to groom her a lot, whereas she would sort herself out a few years ago.

The upside is - I never really got on with her when we moved in as she's always been a bit grumpy/aloof - but now we have bonded through me grooming her.

I wish her and younger cat (originally mine) would get on. Younger cat is used to a companion and tries to play/rub noses but gets hissed at.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2014)

Double Arse

Human 1

Cat 2

Having turned his nose up at cooked with himself steak granted not a big bit but a piece of something I was going have later. I have now managed to get two out of the three morning med's in him. Just leaving the antacid. Now he seems to be able to smell or taste whatever it is in putting it in, it's a human antacid and as a result smells and tastes of peppermint - this simply isn't working.

So might of the cat loving urban fraternity, do any of you know of a non-smelling non mint tasting antacid that I can give to Bob

I've got an appointment with the Vet on Monday to discuss options but if anybody knows of any thing that is over-the-counter that can be used in the meantime I'm all ears - Epona as you seem to be a bit of the cat whisperer on this thread I would really appreciate your input as me and Mrs Voltz are at our wits end

The little shit sat next to me even as we speak is blissfully unaware of this


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 5, 2014)

sorry you are having such a trying time of it HV. I honestly can't remember myself, but does Pepto Bismol (the pink stuff) taste of mint?
Can't see how anything mint flavoured could be prescribed for cats as they hate it....


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 5, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> sorry you are having such a trying time of it HV. I honestly can't remember myself, but does Pepto Bismol (the pink stuff) taste of mint?
> Can't see how anything mint flavoured could be prescribed for cats as they hate it....



Not all of them


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2014)

The thing is he's starving hungry and I know that if I give him "nice" things he'll wolf them down and be sick - so he has to have renal which he hates and won't eat even without the antacid in it - this really is a merry-go-round and the old "why don't you catch him and give him the medicine in his mouth" solution is only going  to work once - after that we'll only see him in a few days and then he'll have missed his meds

The little shit is doing my head in

Up the top of the garden with you my old son if you're not careful


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2014)

Quick trip up the top of the garden for him if he doesn't buck his ideas up - little shit

He simply won't eat the renal stuff now - either he's got me trained or he's got a will of iron - but he'd rather starve than eat what's good for him and he'd NEVER starve

Last weigh in he was still 4.18 kgs so he's not wasting away but he used to be 6.6kgs and he was a tad over weight then - so you can see how much he's come down over the last few years


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2014)

That was almost a double post only the first post didn't appear so I may have repeated myself


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2014)

Now the little shit doesn't like chicken either - the damn animal eats better'n me at the moment and all I get is a whinging'meow which translates into - "I don't want to eat this, Dad. Got anything else/better?"


----------



## campanula (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuck, I am doing it again - waffling on about dogs on the cats thread - much apologismo


----------



## campanula (Dec 5, 2014)

Although I am turning into one of those sad cat women who feed stray hungries off the estate (in the greenhouse)....


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2014)

I give up - he's turned his nose up as pretty much everything this afternoon - from "good" for him food to "bad" for him food - both with and without meds in the and he's just not eating anything

Guess who's gonna be a hungry boy in the morning and will eat whatever's put in front of him tomorrow then


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 5, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> I give up - he's turned his nose up as pretty much everything this afternoon - from "good" for him food to "bad" for him food - both with and without meds in the and he's just not eating anything
> 
> Guess who's gonna be a hungry boy in the morning and will eat whatever's put in front of him tomorrow then



 have you tried tuna? That's  what I turn to if all else fails. The tins in springwater


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2014)

I've tried meats which are "lower" in protein because of his kidney problems - from reading the highest protein appears to be fish so I've tried to avoid this where possible

BUT

If the little shit doesn't buck his ideas up soon and start eating something either with or without meds then tuna / fish will be the only option


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2014)

To be honest, to get him eating I'd buy him Tuna steaks and be glad of it - but I'm not convinced that this would work either - at the moment he's got a bit of a "head on" when it comes to not eating

He was a little sick this morning for the first time in quite a few days, the antacid is what he really needs to settle down his stomach but he won't eat food with it in - I've got a fountain pen filling syringe which I was toying with the idea earlier of "injecting" the antacid into piece of - whatever it is that I can get him to eat - this is the lengths I'm prepared to go to keep this little sod going - in fairness he's probably not eaten too badly today - just missing out on his antacids, so, hopefully, he won't be sick tonight/tomorrow morning and we can start the process all over again


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 5, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> I've tried meats which are "lower" in protein because of his kidney problems - from reading the highest protein appears to be fish so I've tried to avoid this where possible
> 
> BUT
> 
> If the little shit doesn't buck his ideas up soon and start eating something either with or without meds then tuna / fish will be the only option



It's always worked for me, I think it's the fact that it's so smelly it stimulates their appetite. 
Venison worked well once when one of mine needed to be persuaded to eat  I think that works on the scientific principle of cats liking expensive food


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2014)

See earlier in this thread for what I've fed our cats on - I'm embarrassed at the list - Mrs Voltz came home yesterday with £40+ worth of cat treats in the hope that something would work <shrug>


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2014)

*NEVER!!*

play poker with a cat

Now the little sod's eating his proper renal food and NOT eating Chicken, Liver and Cat Treats

I give up


----------



## Mogden (Dec 5, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> *NEVER!!*
> 
> play poker with a cat
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who feels the need to relay the frustrations of feline ownership, us being owned by the cats of course, in detail. It somehow eases the tension!


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 5, 2014)

Mogden it's not frustration, it's massive stress

We've already lost one cat this year - we originally had 3 and then Jess had to be pts due to cancer quite some time ago - then this year the same happen to Rusty, same cause - there was a gap between losing Jess and Rusty but I "chose" Jess from a cat rescue, same with Rusty and then Bob was acquired by my ex- by simply feeding him and I ended up adopting him

Them along came Mrs Voltz who'd never had a pet of any kind - and she was immediately accepted by Jess, begrudgingly accepted by Rusty and over a long and tortuous time by Bob - we'll over the years, we've lost 2 and now, from a 3 cat family, we're now down to 1 and we can't get any more to build up the numbers because Bob is such a lovely, darling scaredy cat that he'd run a mile from a kitten so we have to - - - - well, you know - - - before we can start the process again

Part of the great thing about not being in work for the time being means I can have some extra time with Bob - I've had to work away a couple of days a week and Mrs Voltz has had to deal with him on those 2 days whilst I've been away and I've been terrified that he'd get really ill whilst I was working away and not be able to get home to assist - well he's got through that, thank him but we're in the final few chapters and I just want to make sure he has a happy and pain free twilight

Ahhhhhh - Little shit - got me going again


----------



## Shirl (Dec 5, 2014)

Now that the weather has turned very cold, next door's cats seem to have mostly moved in with us. I've always been adamant that I didn't want two more cats, especially two that aren't of my choosing. They have been shut out since Thursday morning without food. Their owner turned up for a couple of hours today then left again. No idea if she fed them but they came round here even though she was home. 
Our cat Vincent must be feeling sorry for them too because he hasn't objected to them being here. Yet!


----------



## Mogden (Dec 5, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Mogden it's not frustration, it's massive stress
> 
> We've already lost one cat this year - we originally had 3 and then Jess had to be pts due to cancer quite some time ago - then this year the same happen to Rusty, same cause - there was a gap between losing Jess and Rusty but I "chose" Jess from a cat rescue, same with Rusty and then Bob was acquired by my ex- by simply feeding him and I ended up adopting him
> 
> ...


Sorry to downplay it. I hope it all works out and the stress levels drop.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> *NEVER!!*
> 
> play poker with a cat
> 
> ...





(((High Voltage and kitteh)))


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2014)

((High Voltage))

It can be difficult to get medication into pets.
First off, I would ask your vet if there is any other way of delivering the medication (I imagine for antacids oral medication is necessary, but something in pill or capsule form, if such a thing is available, may be easier to administer than a liquid), I have always found my vet very helpful when it comes to working out the best way to get meds into a pet with minimum stress, and every pet is different.

Glad to hear that he is now eating again, if he refuses to eat for more than 24 hours then phone the vet for advice as stopping eating for longer than that can be serious especially if he already has some medical issues.  Anorexia can a symptom of kidney issues, but needs to be treated asap before there is further impact on the organs.

If you have to forcibly pill him, keep in the forefront of your mind that it is for the good of his health and needs to be done, and usually the best way to do it is firmly and quickly.  Often the easiest way is once you have hold of him, kneel on the floor with your knees apart and place him between your knees facing away from you (cats usually try to go backwards when something they don't like is messing with their face, so this prevents the reverse-maneouver escape) with one hand holding his scruff.  Hold the pill between 2 fingers of the other hand with your palm holding his head tilted slightly up, and slip your thumb in the side of his mouth between the molars to open his mouth, then put the pill on the back of his tongue.

The method for forcibly administering liquid medication orally is slightly different but can be done in the same handling position, just use a small syringe without a needle (your vet can provide one a suitable size for the dose) and put the syringe in the mouth between the molars once you have opened the mouth.  THE IMPORTANT DIFFERENCE WITH GIVING A LIQUID (sorry to shout, but it is important!) is that you do not put it at the back of the tongue or angle the syringe towards their throat because you don't want them to choke on it or inhale it into their lungs, you do it across the tongue and slowly.  If in doubt, ask your vet or a veterinary nurse to show you how.  This usually gets it over and done with quicker than buggering about with their food trying to hide the meds.







That image comes from http://www.wikihow.com/Give-Cats-Liquid-Medicine which gives excellent step by step instructions.

(EDIT: I would add "wear a longsleeve sweatshirt" to the list of instructions just in case, Jakey hates the carrier and although he is normally a gentle creature and it was in no way malicious, he panicked when I was putting him in the carrier to take him to have his tumour removed and my arms got a bit shredded as I was wearing a short-sleeved t-shirt.  Long sleeves always a good idea when handling pets for something necessary that they may not enjoy).


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 7, 2014)

Epona said:


> ((High Voltage))
> 
> It can be difficult to get medication into pets.
> First off, I would ask your vet if there is any other way of delivering the medication (I imagine for antacids oral medication is necessary, but something in pill or capsule form, if such a thing is available, may be easier to administer than a liquid), I have always found my vet very helpful when it comes to working out the best way to get meds into a pet with minimum stress, and every pet is different.
> ...



We'd get to do that once with Bob - and then we'd not see him again for several days - if you miss getting him into the cat box then he's gone and goes into hiding - we do need to have a long term, non-cat-grabby-hold method involving food - and it's looks like tuna seems to be today's solution and we'll go back to liver tomorrow

When we moved to this house he went into hiding in the airing cupboard for nearly a month, only coming out when we were at work to eat and use his facilities - you just couldn't get a hand on him during that time and he hasn't got any easier to catch with age


----------



## Numbers (Dec 7, 2014)

This is our eldest Hanson - he's 15

He has love hearts for drool


----------



## Cloo (Dec 7, 2014)

Trying Vastra on Whiskas wet food instead of Iams... she's had a problem with overgrooming until she gets bald patches and the vet suggested it was an allergy but was upfront that tests to find out what it could be would be a) expensive and b) probably inconclusive as well, so I didn't go for it.

Last week, for reasons I'm not sure of, our upstairs neighbours (no cats) left us a bag with a few sachets of wet food and I reckoned Vastra was grooming herself less on the days she ate them, so going to try a week or so without the Iams. Looking online a few posts I saw suggested some mogs are allergic to the grains in Iams, so we'll see.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 7, 2014)

Cloo said:


> Trying Vastra on Whiskas wet food instead of Iams... she's had a problem with overgrooming until she gets bald patches and the vet suggested it was an allergy but was upfront that tests to find out what it could be would be a) expensive and b) probably inconclusive as well, so I didn't go for it.
> 
> Last week, for reasons I'm not sure of, our upstairs neighbours (no cats) left us a bag with a few sachets of wet food and I reckoned Vastra was grooming herself less on the days she ate them, so going to try a week or so without the Iams. Looking online a few posts I saw suggested some mogs are allergic to the grains in Iams, so we'll see.


Sachin overgrooms himself when he is stressed, usually when he feels slightly neglected. Not horrid neglect you understand,  just I've been rather busy and not fussed him to his standards or one of the others is getting a bit more attention than him stressed. Sounds like the food change will work but just putting it out there. And does that mean your neighbours have been feeding Vastra too?? Or paying particular interest?


----------



## Cloo (Dec 7, 2014)

She does look a bit tubby and we don't feed her much, so I have wondered if someone else is feeding her.

People have suggested stress, but it doesn't really make sense, as our last cat was the most neurotic, running away from everything cat in the whole world but never did this, and Vastra is very chilled out, seems fairly unbothered by the kids and generally calm, so I'd be a little surprised if she was having a stress reaction when her predecessor didn't.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 7, 2014)

Cats can develop allergies to cereals etc.  Ours did, literally overnight she went from being fine to spewing all over the shop.  She gets co-op wet pouches in gravy and James Wellbeloved dry.  She gets Applaws tins as a special treat. 

Never had a problem since switching the dry food to cereal / grain free. 

Also, if you order the stuff online it works out as being really good value.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 7, 2014)

Cloo said:


> She does look a bit tubby and we don't feed her much, so I have wondered if someone else is feeding her.
> 
> People have suggested stress, but it doesn't really make sense, as our last cat was the most neurotic, running away from everything cat in the whole world but never did this, and Vastra is very chilled out, seems fairly unbothered by the kids and generally calm, so I'd be a little surprised if she was having a stress reaction when her predecessor didn't.


I don't think it's stress either, more likely the food but any excuse to talk about my cats  I'd certainly give the double feeding some thought.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 7, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Cats can develop allergies to cereals etc.  Ours did, literally overnight she went from being fine to spewing all over the shop.


 That's interesting; she was OK for about a year before this kicked in.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Now that the weather has turned very cold, next door's cats seem to have mostly moved in with us. I've always been adamant that I didn't want two more cats, especially two that aren't of my choosing. They have been shut out since Thursday morning without food. Their owner turned up for a couple of hours today then left again. No idea if she fed them but they came round here even though she was home.
> Our cat Vincent must be feeling sorry for them too because he hasn't objected to them being here. Yet!


Sorry bit late in the day but this kind of shit (your neighbour) really pisses off. You would do that with a dog so why is it ok with a cat?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 7, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Sorry bit late in the day but this kind of shit (your neighbour) really pisses off. You would do that with a dog so why is it ok with a cat?



She really pisses me off too. 
The cats stayed in ours until Saturday morning. They went out after we fed them and I think someone (not her) came around lunchtime and let them into next door then went away again. They've been shut in since then but my neighbour hasn't been back. She usually comes back on Monday afternoon.
I know she's going away for christmas so if they get shut out we will have them in here. I've offered to let them in/out feed them in the past but she always says 'no thanks' and another neighbour offered not long ago but her offer was dismissed too.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 10, 2014)

Now we've got Bob on Zantac 75 for his antacid medication - the advantage of this is that it comes in tablet form, so can be crushed up and put in with food and it doesn't smell or taste of mint - frustratingly it would appear, most if not all cat / dog(?) antacid medication is actually for humans and humans need their meds made palatable - Bob, of course, doesn't like mint

also

5 Zantac 75s from the vet £6+

12 Zantac 75s from Boots £3.79

So if these work I'll simply cut the vet out of the equation for any repeat meds

He did have a bit of an "upset tummy" last night as his "box" indicated and he was also sick in the night - so, whilst "normal" food to get meds into him is OK - I've got to stop feeding him non-renal as meals unless he really is starving hungry and we've got to watch the Loxicom as this can and does cause "upsets" - both Branford AND Bingley iykwim


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2014)

"Russia: Stray cat enjoys $1,000 fish feast"

story here


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2014)

cat scarf


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 12, 2014)

Manter said:


> cat scarf


Looks cosy but upside-down


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2014)

It's the right way up for me


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyway, more cat-spam. Because he's gorgeous. Also far too big to be as naughty as he is.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 12, 2014)

Manter said:


> Anyway, more cat-spam. Because he's gorgeous. Also far too big to be as naughty as he is.


That one is the right way up, and yes, he is gorgeous


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2014)

He's lovely Manter


----------



## toggle (Dec 13, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> So if these work I'll simply cut the vet out of the equation for any repeat meds



i think theres generics for that as well, should be even cheaper


----------



## toggle (Dec 13, 2014)

Who was it that said their cats had become needy with the turn of the seasons. Oddly, madamme still demands as much attention from the other half, but instead of going to the pub all evening, or bothering the local wildlife all day, she seems to be demanding attention from me. 

she's also got the thickest coat i've seen on her. bear in mind 2 years ago she was on our doorstep a few days from death. last year, we uprooted her and dragged her to a new place and shut her in for 2 months. so this is probably the first time i've seen proper winter coat. and we've got to be doing something right, cause i's silky and soft and incredibly thick and scrummy. if she does her wonder off for a couple of days, i won't be that worried (mainly cause she will probably be in the pub and the suggestion she might be trouble to them was met with laughter) or under the viaduct that will give her somewhere dry to kip, even if it's not warm.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 13, 2014)

I've been having a bit of a 'my beasties are ace' day (more so than usual). Rocks and Ange have got into the habit of curling up with each other on my fluffy beanbag. Now and then they'll have a mutual washing fest, which then turns into a wrestling match.. Pepper's getting on better with both of them, joining in with the lickfests, and she's standing her ground if they try nicking her food, which means i don't have to separate them at feeding time  
I've switched 'em to a mix of iams biscuits and tinned stuff (whiskas atm, but looking at trying out bozita next time i stock up), and their coats look well healthy, i think Angel's bulking up a bit too.. 

They seem to be sleeping next to me in rotation, so i've got a purrbeast next to me every time i wake up  the only  thing has been waking up to Ange licking my armpit the other night :/ she is officially a wrong cat, but we both survived the experience


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 13, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "Russia: Stray cat enjoys $1,000 fish feast"
> 
> story here



 had to be a ginger, didn't it…


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 13, 2014)

Ugh,  why are Bob Martin still allowed to peddle their evil wares? A friend didn't know how dangerous they are and last weekend wormed his cat with Bob Martin stuff and the cat disappeared for 5 days. Might be unrelated but it's unheard of for the cat to do that and their wormers known to cause chemical burns and fitting so I suspect the poor thing hid away because he felt ill 
It's such horrible horrible stuff


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 13, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "Russia: Stray cat enjoys $1,000 fish feast"
> 
> story here



That cat's in fabulous condition for a stray. I doubt that's the first expensive meal he's nicked!


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Anyway, more cat-spam. Because he's gorgeous. Also far too big to be as naughty as he is.



Is that the Lidl clothes airer?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Is that the Lidl clothes airer?



* cat not included


----------



## Manter (Dec 13, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Is that the Lidl clothes airer?


It isn't, but it's from a shop in Germany and may well be made by the same supplier. It's Liefheit


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone want two cats? 

In the last half hour since we got home they have smashed two of my most precious things (both irreplacable), made a huge gouge in my finger and smashed a glass of wine and emptied the contents over the foal's dinner  

They've been fed but they're insane because the foal bought a peacock feather today (he practices balancing it on his hand as part of his occupational therapy) and I forgot that it's still a feather and they go fucking insane for feathers


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> It isn't, but it's from a shop in Germany and may well be made by the same supplier. It's Liefheit


Yes, looking at your photograph on the lappy I can now see the little sock holders which mine does not have but you are right, it is very likely to have been made by the same company.  Quality goods at lower prices; what can go wrong!


----------



## Manter (Dec 13, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Yes, looking at your photograph on the lappy I can now see the little sock holders which mine does not have but you are right, it is very likely to have been made by the same company.  Quality goods at lower prices; what can go wrong!


i don't think I have ever used those little sock things….


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2014)

Every time I say the name "Nate" (like in a telephone conversation or something) all the cats immediately stop what they are doing and come over to me full of whining and big mournful eyes.  He's been in hospital for a few days, and even the cats miss him, they don't understand why he is not here.  I have told them he is at the vets and will come back when he is well but I don't think they really understand.   (Just in case anyone doesn't know, Nate is my husband and is in hospital, not a cat at the vet).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 16, 2014)

Epona said:


> Every time I say the name "Nate" (like in a telephone conversation or something) all the cats immediately stop what they are doing and come over to me full of whining and big mournful eyes.  He's been in hospital for a few days, and even the cats miss him, they don't understand why he is not here.  I have told them he is at the vets and will come back when he is well but I don't think they really understand.   (Just in case anyone doesn't know, Nate is my husband and is in hospital, not a cat at the vet).



maybe the cats will understand if he's got a cone on his neck when he comes back...



seriously, hope he's on the mend and home soon


----------



## thriller (Dec 16, 2014)

OK.


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> maybe the cats will understand if he's got a cone on his neck when he comes back...
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, hope he's on the mend and home soon



Thank you 

Sonic just ate a spider and spat all the legs out 
They all have their winter coats now, which for Oriental Shorthairs means they have something that could be loosely described as short fluff on their bellies, rather than being nearly nekked in that region.  Apart from Jakey is still regrowing his belly hair after his surgery not long ago.  Maybe that is why I find it difficult to dislodge him from my lap, he might have a cold tummy!


----------



## Shirl (Dec 17, 2014)

Here's Skye with one of next doors cats.
Our neighbour has left her cats shut out so often lately that they have practically moved in here.
I finally plucked up courage after work today and went round to her house. I explained that if she was worried about her cats not always going home, she should know that they had taken to coming into ours. She sort of looked a bit puzzled, like why are they coming in ours. I didn't like to point out that sometimes she went a away for days and left them locked out so I just left her with the news that they were always welcome in ours.


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Here's Skye with one of next doors cats.
> Our neighbour has left her cats shut out so often lately that they have practically moved in here.
> I finally plucked up courage after work today and went round to her house. I explained that if she was worried about her cats not always going home, she should know that they had taken to coming into ours. She sort of looked a bit puzzled, like why are they coming in ours. I didn't like to point out that sometimes she went a away for days and left them locked out so I just left her with the news that they were always welcome in ours.



There used to be a lovely fluffy ginger cat, really friendly and affectionate, in the next block along from ours.  He was well looked after but spent nights outdoors.  Normally that was fine, but one night I was on my way home after a night out and a sudden storm had started, he was outside our communal door huddled under a moped to try to keep dry.  He dashed into the building after me and looked pleadingly at me so I invited him in and toweled him dry and gave him a cuddle and he spent the night in our kitchen (away from our own cats of course, no need to be starting any fights!).

I let him out first thing in the morning when the rain had stopped, but for some reason I felt a little guilty about having nicked someone else's cat overnight! 

EDIT: Actually that cat was once offered to me, not because his original owner didn't want him, but because she was elderly and going into a residential facility and was trying to make arrangements for him.  Although I couldn't take him, she did find him a good home with other neighbours.  Really sweet cat!


----------



## CRI (Dec 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> Anyway, more cat-spam. Because he's gorgeous. Also far too big to be as naughty as he is.



What a gorgeous fella.  The eyes are just entrancing!



tufty79 said:


> I've been having a bit of a 'my beasties are ace' day (more so than usual). Rocks and Ange have got into the habit of curling up with each other on my fluffy beanbag. Now and then they'll have a mutual washing fest, which then turns into a wrestling match.. Pepper's getting on better with both of them, joining in with the lickfests, and she's standing her ground if they try nicking her food, which means i don't have to separate them at feeding time
> I've switched 'em to a mix of iams biscuits and tinned stuff (whiskas atm, but looking at trying out bozita next time i stock up), and their coats look well healthy, i think Angel's bulking up a bit too..
> 
> They seem to be sleeping next to me in rotation, so i've got a purrbeast next to me every time i wake up  the only  thing has been waking up to Ange licking my armpit the other night :/ she is officially a wrong cat, but we both survived the experience



Funny you mentioned Bozita.  Breeze was mad for it for a while, but now is a bit "meh."  Charlie dog thinks it's ace though, so at least it won't be wasted 



Epona said:


> Every time I say the name "Nate" (like in a telephone conversation or something) all the cats immediately stop what they are doing and come over to me full of whining and big mournful eyes.  He's been in hospital for a few days, and even the cats miss him, they don't understand why he is not here.  I have told them he is at the vets and will come back when he is well but I don't think they really understand.   (Just in case anyone doesn't know, Nate is my husband and is in hospital, not a cat at the vet).



Oh wow, hope he'll be feeling better soon, for all your sakes!



Shirl said:


> Here's Skye with one of next doors cats.
> Our neighbour has left her cats shut out so often lately that they have practically moved in here.
> I finally plucked up courage after work today and went round to her house. I explained that if she was worried about her cats not always going home, she should know that they had taken to coming into ours. She sort of looked a bit puzzled, like why are they coming in ours. I didn't like to point out that sometimes she went a away for days and left them locked out so I just left her with the news that they were always welcome in ours.



Just love the photo


----------



## CRI (Dec 18, 2014)

Got a silly outfit online for Charlie dog that was a bit big, so I thought . . . 

Catzilla! 









She was surprisingly amenable to wearing it - even happier than she is about putting on her harness/jackets.


----------



## Epona (Dec 18, 2014)

CRI said:


> Got a silly outfit online for Charlie dog that was a bit big, so I thought . . .
> 
> Catzilla!
> 
> ...





Some cats are quite amenable to having fabric put on or over them.  Out of my lot, Jakey will not tolerate even having a fleece put over him for warmth whilst he naps (and will not wear a harness), Radar will happily have fabric over him but would not like anything around him, and Sonic will sit and purr while I do all sorts of ridiculous things, he is just glad to be the centre of attention (When Jakey had surgery I used Sonic to check that the inflatable collar for Jakey was adjusted to the right size before attempting to put it on Jakey.  Sonic just let me put it on him without getting upset, but I knew I would only have one chance to put it on Jakey before he realised what was happening and threw a wobbler, so had to get it adjusted/inflated to the right level before the first attempt).

Jakey did get used to it after a while btw, but he is more fearful of new things/experiences than the other 2.


----------



## Epona (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh also while Nate is in hospital the cats have been missing him, and I can share a good tip with everyone in case you ever find yourself in this situation (I hope that is never the case mind you!)  I brought home some clothes that had been worn and needed to go in the laundry, and I put a t-shirt that he had worn today (it's not rank or anything, but it smells of his normal clean scent iykwim) in the cat bed.
Jakey has been cuddling that t-shirt for comfort all evening.


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 18, 2014)

Epona said:


> Oh also while Nate is in hospital the cats have been missing him, and I can share a good tip with everyone in case you ever find yourself in this situation (I hope that is never the case mind you!)  I brought home some clothes that had been worn and needed to go in the laundry, and I put a t-shirt that he had worn today (it's not rank or anything, but it smells of his normal clean scent iykwim) in the cat bed.
> Jakey has been cuddling that t-shirt for comfort all evening.


Bless Jake,  that's so sweet. Hope Nate gets to come home soon


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 18, 2014)

"somebody" has now decided that he doesn't like mince (for his meds) but he does like pigeon breast (I had a small bit that I didn't eat last night and he had it for brekker) - he's also a "little loose" at the moment so I think I'll knock the Lexicom on the head for a day (tomorrow) and then give him a reduced dose the next day just to see if we can get him back on it with no "issues"

And he's still smelling of wee - and with his on-going kidney problems/failure is this a "sign" of anything to really start worrying about?

I'm loathe to try and wash him - we've done it once when he was really poorly and feeling very Meh! but he's a lot more lively than he was then - lively, in this context is relative, he's not like a little kitten but he's not as docile as he was - still have that one in the back pocket, but he can't be too pleased about smelling - he's usually such a fastidiously clean cat


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 18, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> "somebody" has now decided that he doesn't like mince (for his meds) but he does like pigeon breast (I had a small bit that I didn't eat last night and he had it for brekker) - he's also a "little loose" at the moment so I think I'll knock the Lexicom on the head for a day (tomorrow) and then give him a reduced dose the next day just to see if we can get him back on it with no "issues"
> 
> And he's still smelling of wee - and with his on-going kidney problems/failure is this a "sign" of anything to really start worrying about?
> 
> I'm loathe to try and wash him - we've done it once when he was really poorly and feeling very Meh! but he's a lot more lively than he was then - lively, in this context is relative, he's not like a little kitten but he's not as docile as he was - still have that one in the back pocket, but he can't be too pleased about smelling - he's usually such a fastidiously clean cat



Poor thing, he's been through the mill lately! I'm not sure what it's a sign of but you can get cat wipes to freshen him up, possibly a bit more acceptable to him than a bath.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 18, 2014)

He doesn't like the wipes - that a would be far too easy 

He's really getting quite affectionate now - which is nice as I've been off work for a month or two - when he comes down after his morning kip he'll simply clamp himself to my side and then he'll start singing his "I'm so hungry" song - I'll put something down, he'll then just take one dismissive look at it and then want something else


----------



## rekil (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm taking this thing to the vet today, if I can get her into the carrier.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like it should be fairly straight forward, feisty is she?


----------



## rekil (Dec 18, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Looks like it should be fairly straight forward, feisty is she?


She doesn't like being disturbed when she's sleeping but it went ok.


----------



## oryx (Dec 18, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


>




I refuse to believe that I am the only person to 'like' this so far! It's magnificent!


----------



## rekil (Dec 19, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Looks like it should be fairly straight forward, feisty is she?


€250 for a checkup and some anti-mite stuff she won't let me put in her ears. /weeps


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 19, 2014)

copliker said:


> I'm taking this thing to the vet today, if I can get her into the carrier.
> 
> View attachment 65211


 
What a cerebral cat!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2014)

copliker said:


> €250 for a checkup and some anti-mite stuff she won't let me put in her ears. /weeps


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2014)

oryx said:


> I refuse to believe that I am the only person to 'like' this so far! It's magnificent!


An error occurred. Please try again later


----------



## oryx (Dec 19, 2014)

trashpony said:


> An error occurred. Please try again later



Keep trying.  Believe me, its worth it.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 19, 2014)

oryx said:


> Keep trying.  Believe me, its worth it.


It so is!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 19, 2014)

High Voltage - I've mentioned this before, but I don't remember who to:

I had the worst time trying to find a reliable method for getting Charlie's tablets into him. Good food, bad food, marmite, butter, cheese, malt hairball paste... all might work once, but never more than a few times, and all often took an hour to get the tablet in.

Then I tried Arden Grange Liver Paste for cats. It's a miracle food. Comes in tubes that last about a month. You keep it in your fridge once it's open. The ingredients are basically what you'd expect in the human equivalent. It smells like it'd be good on toast 

Anyway, in the past 18 months he's probably been awkward with his tablets less times than I can count on one hand.

The past is the perfect consistency to ball around a tablet, so it's about the size of a pea. You can smear a bit on his nose first so he gets the smell and taste for it, then as he licks that off give him the bit with the tablet in it. I give Charlie a bit more after as well, to make sure the pill has gone down.

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=1419&pf_id=64464

You can get multi-packs from Amazon. Be aware of the use by date though.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 20, 2014)

Just ordered a couple of tubs - roll on easy med feeding - I hope


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 20, 2014)

One of the bastards has upset and spilt my 'reserve smoke' tin (i.e. the bits that get saved after rolling a 'cigarette' for when one is low or has run out) 

Am I going to crouch on the floor to pick out the good bits?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2014)

He found the Christmas presents:






















It was at that point I started to hear ripping of paper, so I ran over and grabbed him. He cried, of course.

Fucking cunt was only doing it because he wanted feeding.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2014)

That's the only time he's used that radiator hammock of his own volition, btw.

Shitbird.


----------



## moose (Dec 20, 2014)

New microchip cat flap installed to keep the little bastards from up the road from stealing £18's worth of Science Diet every month.

Unfortunately, Stan won't come in either  Going to be a long week


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2014)

If you cat owners are bored over xmas, why not give this a go?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2014)

I... er... may or may not keep Charlie's fur after I've brushed him.

*ahem*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2014)

I might also collect his whiskers if I find them lying around.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I... er... may or may not keep Charlie's fur after I've brushed him.
> 
> *ahem*





Vintage Paw said:


> I might also collect his whiskers if I find them lying around.



Do it and post pictures!  

You can get the book on Amazon, and I guess other stockists too.

http://www.amazon.com/Crafting-Cat-Hair-Cute-Handicrafts/dp/1594745250/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> That's the only time he's used that radiator hammock of his own volition, btw.


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I might also collect his whiskers if I find them lying around.



I collect shed whiskers from my cats, is that considered odd?   It's just something to remember them by, I have feathers from birds I used to have too. 

I just wish I'd found any of the cats' shed baby teeth to keep, but it's somewhat normal for them to be swallowed, and I didn't want them badly enough to go through the litter tray wearing a pair of rubber gloves.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2014)

Cat fur felts remarkably easily.

Or so I hear.


----------



## moose (Dec 20, 2014)

Epona said:


> I just wish I'd found any of the cats' shed baby teeth to keep, but it's somewhat normal for them to be swallowed, and I didn't want them badly enough to go through the litter tray wearing a pair of rubber gloves.


I've got one of those - he left it embedded in a toilet roll


----------



## CRI (Dec 20, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If you cat owners are bored over xmas, why not give this a go?


Got that for Christmas last year!  

Made a couple of kitty puppets from Breeze fur.  She was quite affronted and tried to rip them apart!


----------



## rekil (Dec 20, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> What a cerebral cat!


It was taken during the summer when it was her favourite spot to hide from the heat.


----------



## toggle (Dec 20, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> High Voltage - I've mentioned this before, but I don't remember who to:
> 
> I had the worst time trying to find a reliable method for getting Charlie's tablets into him. Good food, bad food, marmite, butter, cheese, malt hairball paste... all might work once, but never more than a few times, and all often took an hour to get the tablet in.
> 
> ...


definately sounds easier than the poke it in their mouth and feed them a slice of finger routine. trying to type with nips on 3 fingers - not fun


----------



## toggle (Dec 21, 2014)

moose said:


> I've got one of those - he left it embedded in a toilet roll



i got one embedded in my foot when i put one of my shoes on.



Vintage Paw said:


> Cat fur felts remarkably easily.
> 
> Or so I hear.



longhair cat being very silky and floooffy,- it's possible to spin their fur. freind collected the fur off her longhair's brush for a couple of weeks for me so I could give it a try.

if i can find where I put it, i'll do a snall square with the cat fur as a piccy of a cat. and pop it into a plastic coaster for her


----------



## moose (Dec 21, 2014)

moose said:


> Unfortunately, Stan won't come in either  Going to be a long week


Catflap update - Stan's mastered it, and I'm revelling in the sight of the 3 neighbourhood thief-cats gazing glumly through the door, unable to get access to the food and warm bed within.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 21, 2014)

Next door's cat trying to disguise himself as a turkey in the hope we won't notice he's snuck in!
He needn't bother, I'm more or less resigned to having three bloody cats now


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 21, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Next door's cat trying to disguise himself as a turkey in the hope we won't notice he's snuck in!
> He needn't bother, I'm more or less resigned to having three bloody cats now



Isn't it illegal to have cat for xmas dinner?  

He does look a bit scared, bless him.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 21, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Isn't it illegal to have cat for xmas dinner?
> 
> He does look a bit scared, bless him.


He's scared I'll chuck him out into the cold night. I won't though


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2014)

I didn't ever feel that any of our cats were hugely attached to Nate (I mean it was his idea in the first place that we get cats, but they are all really attached to me and mostly sort of ignore him), but since he has been home from hospital my little cat Sonic keeps going up to him with massive mohican/christmas tree tail type thing going on (a lot of his hair standing on end in excitement) and rubbing his head on Nate and mewling like a little kitten.  It is really quite touching.


----------



## CRI (Dec 21, 2014)

Epona said:


> I didn't ever feel that any of our cats were hugely attached to Nate (I mean it was his idea in the first place that we get cats, but they are all really attached to me and mostly sort of ignore him), but since he has been home from hospital my little cat Sonic keeps going up to him with massive mohican/christmas tree tail type thing going on (a lot of his hair standing on end in excitement) and rubbing his head on Nate and mewling like a little kitten.  It is really quite touching.


Glad to hear Nate is home, and Sonic is so happy about it!


----------



## Manter (Dec 21, 2014)

Good to hear Nate is home!


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 21, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Next door's cat trying to disguise himself as a turkey in the hope we won't notice he's snuck in!
> He needn't bother, I'm more or less resigned to having three bloody cats now


At least he's about the right colour


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2014)

In terms of getting pills into the cats, I often find the best way is to just hold them between my thighs and force a pill into them, it only takes a couple of seconds and is quickly forgiven.

Another good method though involves 'pill pockets', a cat treat with a gap in the middle that you can put a pill into.  When Jakey was on antibiotics for a while due to gum inflammation I found it easy to feed him pills by cutting a slit into any old cat treat and inserting a pill, he would just eat the entire thing when I held it out to him and he doesn't ever chew anything enough to realise that there was something else in there!

He is a complete greedy guts of a cat though, I am sure that many are a bit more discerning about their food.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh yes, I tried putting pills in treats as well. Unfortunately Charlie is quite picky. The liver paste has been the best option. And sadly grabbing him to do it 'manually' just isn't an option. He's far too strong, far too fighty. Trust me, I've tried. I had to give him peppermint zantac via a syringe into his mouth for a few days. I will never, ever do that again. It traumatised him to such an extent I still feel unbelievably shit about it.


----------



## moose (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't know why they don't make all pet pills tastier. The ones my old boy had to have for the last few years of his life (can't remember what they were called) were so appealing that he used to sit there staring and salivating whilst I got them out of the pack, then hoover them up.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 22, 2014)

Epona said:


> In terms of getting pills into the cats, I often find the best way is to just hold them between my thighs and force a pill into them, it only takes a couple of seconds and is quickly forgiven.
> 
> Another good method though involves 'pill pockets', a cat treat with a gap in the middle that you can put a pill into.  When Jakey was on antibiotics for a while due to gum inflammation I found it easy to feed him pills by cutting a slit into any old cat treat and inserting a pill, he would just eat the entire thing when I held it out to him and he doesn't ever chew anything enough to realise that there was something else in there!
> 
> He is a complete greedy guts of a cat though, I am sure that many are a bit more discerning about their food.



I've put a "like" on this because there isn't a "you haven't met Bob" option - when he was deigning to eat Waitrose Steak that's exactly what I used to do until I spotted the little sod slitting the chunk of meat apart and hoiking out the pill so he'd only eat the meat - he got quite good at that



Vintage Paw said:


> Oh yes, I tried putting pills in treats as well. Unfortunately Charlie is quite picky. The liver paste has been the best option. And sadly grabbing him to do it 'manually' just isn't an option. He's far too strong, far too fighty. Trust me, I've tried. I had to give him peppermint zantac via a syringe into his mouth for a few days. I will never, ever do that again. It traumatised him to such an extent I still feel unbelievably shit about it.



Charlie meet Bob

Bob this is Charlie

You have a LOT in common

This mornings, hopeful, success revolves around a tin of Sardines with the 2 crushed pills mashed into the fish - and when I left the kitchen with our cups of tea normally he's instantly distracted from whatever I've just given him his morning meds in and starts whinging for "different" - not this morning though - barely a turn of the head


----------



## trashpony (Dec 22, 2014)

I had to give Loki a pill the other week and he's normally an attack your bake legs with claws kind of cat so was a but worried but he just went limp in my arms. 

And thanks to all who suggested worms - no bum dragging since I gave him the tablet


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 22, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> This mornings, hopeful, success revolves around a tin of Sardines with the 2 crushed pills mashed into the fish - and when I left the kitchen with our cups of tea normally he's instantly distracted from whatever I've just given him his morning meds in and starts whinging for "different" - not this morning though - barely a turn of the head



This morning with the Sardines wasn't a success - it started as a success but then it stopped

Luckily - a parcel with 2 tubes of the liver paste arrived this morning - annoyingly it's the one for Dogs - but I've checked ingredients against the same manufacturers one for cats and all appears to be the same

Vintage Paw And - miracle of miracles - it appears to have worked'ish - if this is a long term solution (and let's be honest, long term with Bob, is very relative here)

He's only had half of his kidney tablet - he's going to get the other half this evening with the other antacid

There is evidence in the tray of him "firming up" iykwim - so that means that he's going to get a half dose of the Lexicom anti-inflamatory

And now he's had a bit of a sniff round a bowl of renal biscuits and eaten a few

There's some more wet renal food on order, which he's liked previously and some other food for sensitive stomachs - it's not renal but it's another type of food for him to turn his nose up at


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's hoping he continues to like that paste, High Voltage 

Cats can be the most annoying little fuckers. It's a good job they're cute


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2014)

first time on this thread  we have a cat issue - our neighbour started feeding a stray, and we feed her as well (the stray not the neighbour )

The neighbour took the stray home but she wasn't happy, seems happier in our street - so the stray is always hanging about and has become very affectionate towards me (her feeder) and mrs21 is now thinking of taking her in, I have taken her inside a few times but she seems anxious to get out again

is there a way of making her happier about being indoors ? We call the cat pusheen (the woman who tried to adopt her coined that)


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 22, 2014)

And now he's turned his nose up at the biscuits AND a half tray of wet renal food that he used to like - on the plus side the final zoo plus food order has just arrived so I've got some more options for this afternoon's feed attempt


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 22, 2014)

marty21 said:


> first time on this thread  we have a cat issue - our neighbour started feeding a stray, and we feed her as well (the stray not the neighbour )
> 
> The neighbour took the stray home but she wasn't happy, seems happier in our street - so the stray is always hanging about and has become very affectionate towards me (her feeder) and mrs21 is now thinking of taking her in, I have taken her inside a few times but she seems anxious to get out again
> 
> is there a way of making her happier about being indoors ? We call the cat pusheen (the woman who tried to adopt her coined that)



The cat's going to feel trapped by being inside - we had major problems with Bob over this - and now coming up to 20 years later he's finally got his head around being inside but the second you lock him in a room, like yesterday for example, we had a bloke doing some work on the chimney and he was going to do some angle grinding so we shut Bob in the bedroom (with Mrs Voltz I hasten to add, so he wasn't alone) after about 20 minutes he was really getting stressed

It's going to take time and patience - you could try Feliway spray or a plug in like a room odouriser but for cats that calms them down

Oh! and I've just had a thought - she's not starting to train you into the rules of the In/Out game she?


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 22, 2014)

We're getting a cat tomorrow hopefully! First cat in ten years  

Going to visit the fosterer in the morning and if all is well take the cat home with us so be prepared for me to spam this thread.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> And now he's turned his nose up at the biscuits AND a half tray of wet renal food that he used to like - on the plus side the final zoo plus food order has just arrived so I've got some more options for this afternoon's feed attempt



It starts to feel like half your life is spent accepting orders of cat food at the front door.

Good luck.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> The cat's going to feel trapped by being inside - we had major problems with Bob over this - and now coming up to 20 years later he's finally got his head around being inside but the second you lock him in a room, like yesterday for example, we had a bloke doing some work on the chimney and he was going to do some angle grinding so we shut Bob in the bedroom (with Mrs Voltz I hasten to add, so he wasn't alone) after about 20 minutes he was really getting stressed
> 
> It's going to take time and patience - you could try Feliway spray or a plug in like a room odouriser but for cats that calms them down
> 
> Oh! and I've just had a thought - she's not starting to train you into the rules of the In/Out game she?


 blimey, 20 years!  I will see if we can get her used to it. Our Neighbour took pusheen to the vet and they found out she had been 'seen to' so may previously have had an owner - actually cats don't have owners do they? I'm beginning to feel that they actually own you , and then go and own someone else


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2014)

For the uninitiated, this is Pusheen:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2014)

marty21 said:


> blimey, 20 years!  I will see if we can get her used to it. Our Neighbour took pusheen to the vet and they found out she had been 'seen to' so may previously have had an owner - actually cats don't have owners do they? I'm beginning to feel that they actually own you , and then go and own someone else



Chances are Pusheen's still got that original 'owner' and is just branching out a bit


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> For the uninitiated, this is Pusheen:


 uncanny likeness


----------



## trashpony (Dec 22, 2014)

You should read a book called Six Dinner Sid marty21


----------



## CRI (Dec 22, 2014)

In case I get busy and don't get a chance to do this, I just want to send Season's Greetings to all of you and your fluffies.  Have a great one!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2014)

CRI said:


> In case I get busy and don't get a chance to do this, I just want to send Season's Greetings to all of you and your fluffies.  Have a great one!



pic 1 - mistletoe?  christmas?  oh all right then.  if i must.  *smooch*

2 - yuk.  dog germs

3 - bah humbug.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 22, 2014)

Well that miracle didn't last very long - got the second half of his kidney med into him and then he didn't want to eat the other pea size blob of liver pate with the antacid in it - so I then broke out the "sensitive stomach" reindeer (sorry kiddies, no Santa this year) reindeer cat feed - mixed this into the liver (+ med) and of course, that didn't touch the side, he managed to "miss" the med though so a small 2nd helping and it looks like he's had his meds for today - finally

Roll on tomorrow


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2014)

CRI said:


> In case I get busy and don't get a chance to do this, I just want to send Season's Greetings to all of you and your fluffies.  Have a great one!



and of course merry christmas* to you and the fluffies too, and thanks for all the fluffiness you have added to urban over the year

:woof: :meow: :meep: :meep:

* other winter solstice-ish festivities are available.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2014)

CRI said:


> In case I get busy and don't get a chance to do this, I just want to send Season's Greetings to all of you and your fluffies.  Have a great one!



I want to send Breeze a hat like this -


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2014)

Normally my cats are pretty good at mealtimes, but this evening I made a rice dish with fish in it (kind of based on my own very non-traditional recipe which is somewhere between jollof rice and kedgeree), and I spent the entire meal with a fork in my right hand and my left hand on Jakey's chest holding him away from my plate at arms length   Not the most relaxed meal I have ever had!


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 23, 2014)

hello urbanz


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 23, 2014)

Now under the sofa. How long do new cats normally stay there for?


----------



## story (Dec 23, 2014)

I had a kitten who stayed under the sofa for two weeks. He was just two big bright eyes in the darkness. Had to haul him out of there in the end.


I have a thread request. Sometimes I want to post something trivial and lighthearted about my cats, and I come on here and there's some awful sadness or worry going on, so of course I don't post.

I like these portmanteau threads. I used to dislike them, but I think they work pretty well most of the time. But I wonder if it might be an idea to have two separate threads: a happy daily kitty news and a worrisome daily kitty news? I have no idea if it would even be possible now that this thread is so big....


----------



## polly (Dec 23, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> Now under the sofa. How long do new cats normally stay there for?



We got a new cat a week ago and she's only just started to emerge  Yours is gorgeous btw


----------



## trashpony (Dec 23, 2014)

polly said:


> We got a new cat a week ago and she's only just started to emerge  Yours is gorgeous btw


E is very jealous that you have a cat called Oshawott 

story - I think there's room for both. Unless I've been inadvertently being really insensitive


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 23, 2014)

I think part of it is understanding the pain goes with the joy, wrt to our little furry overlords. I think we all understand when someone is grieving or going through a bad time, and we all understand when someone is excited with the arrival of a new little fluffball.


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2014)

That's a lovely looking cat, bi0boy  !


----------



## Shirl (Dec 23, 2014)

story said:


> I had a kitten who stayed under the sofa for two weeks. He was just two big bright eyes in the darkness. Had to haul him out of there in the end.
> 
> 
> I have a thread request. Sometimes I want to post something trivial and lighthearted about my cats, and I come on here and there's some awful sadness or worry going on, so of course I don't post.
> ...


I think the happy and the sad work together. I mostly try to post funny or pretty pics of my cat(s)
but if someone has sad news I like that they post it so we can be supportive.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 23, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> hello urbanz
> 
> View attachment 65434


Wow. Fab cat.


----------



## CRI (Dec 23, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> hello urbanz
> 
> View attachment 65434


Oh hello you!  Lovely kitty.

I think all cats are different with the hiding-under-the-sofa thing.  I'm told Herbie (RIP) spent nearly a month on top of the hot water tank, only emerging when OH was out to eat and use the litter tray.  Breeze was under the sofa for about 2 hours, then successfully lured out by Dreamies and from then on, assumed she owned the place.


----------



## CRI (Dec 23, 2014)

BTW, how much boiled turkey can one cat eat before they explode?  I cooked up about a kilo of the stuff that was going cheap, gave both Charlie and Breeze a few small bits and left the rest on a plate on the counter to cool.  Uh, you can guess what happened next .  I'd say about 1/4 of the plate is gone, and she'd have carried on if I hadn't hauled her off.  I'm waiting for the technicolour yawn, or failing that, a poo that would do a lion proud sometime tomorrow around tea time.


----------



## CRI (Dec 23, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I want to send Breeze a hat like this -
> 
> View attachment 65412


Perfect!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 23, 2014)

There's a wee kitty been hanging around our front door for a week or so now. One of my neighbours has mistaken him for one of mine a couple of times now and let him into my flat; my other neighbour has nicknamed him 'Charlie' and seems to have a bit of a cat crush going on. Don't think he's homeless cos he seems well fed and friendly... He is a Massive Cute (i ended up letting him in for a bit while mine were out earlier. I am not feeding him though..)


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2014)

This is what one of my cats thinks of me going away for Xmas


----------



## Mogden (Dec 24, 2014)

T & P said:


> This is what one of my cats thinks of me going away for Xmas


Mine did the same when I packed for Thailand  

What has every bought for Xmas for the buggerlugs then? The new wooden cat dream ski lodge cum house was their pressie. Well I could justify buying it if I said it was a gift.  They have the usual bag of catnip which is hidden in a high place otherwise it gets found and ripped open.  I've also bought their own body weight in Dreamies and they will be assisting me in the demolition of the turkey. I know Ma ana Pa Mogden have a gift too but that's not til new year.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> There's a wee kitty been hanging around our front door for a week or so now. One of my neighbours has mistaken him for one of mine a couple of times now and let him into my flat; my other neighbour has nicknamed him 'Charlie' and seems to have a bit of a cat crush going on. Don't think he's homeless cos he seems well fed and friendly... He is a Massive Cute (i ended up letting him in for a bit while mine were out earlier. I am not feeding him though..)
> 
> 
> View attachment 65440
> ...



He looks like his name ought to be Charlie, it suits him


----------



## izz (Dec 24, 2014)

story said:


> I had a kitten who stayed under the sofa for two weeks. He was just two big bright eyes in the darkness. Had to haul him out of there in the end.
> 
> 
> I have a thread request. Sometimes I want to post something trivial and lighthearted about my cats, and I come on here and there's some awful sadness or worry going on, so of course I don't post.
> ...


I don't think you should worry, though I can see that you would. We've had an awful year with Bob and our departed Hellbeast but its always lovely to hear of other felines having a good time with their humans.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 24, 2014)

Epona said:


> He looks like his name ought to be Charlie, it suits him



Shouldn't Charlie be better hidden when going on holiday?


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 24, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> Now under the sofa. How long do new cats normally stay there for?



When we moved - "large boned" Robert stayed in the airing cupboard, only coming out for food and "facilities" when the humans were out at work for about a month - he's not very brave though and when he did eventually brave the "new world" that we were subjecting him to - he then got out and totally disappeared for 3 days - let me tell you - THOSE were 3. Long. Days.


----------



## toggle (Dec 24, 2014)

marty21 said:


> first time on this thread  we have a cat issue - our neighbour started feeding a stray, and we feed her as well (the stray not the neighbour )
> 
> The neighbour took the stray home but she wasn't happy, seems happier in our street - so the stray is always hanging about and has become very affectionate towards me (her feeder) and mrs21 is now thinking of taking her in, I have taken her inside a few times but she seems anxious to get out again
> 
> is there a way of making her happier about being indoors ? We call the cat pusheen (the woman who tried to adopt her coined that)



consider it a 3 month exercise to get a cat in. 

always feed inside. encourage play inside. offer treats inside. get a litter tray, but expect it to be ignored. but let her back out when she wants to go for a while. then try just not opening the door as fast as she askes, but encouraging her back with treat/play/warm laps. if she wants a home, she will decide to stay eventually


----------



## toggle (Dec 24, 2014)

CRI said:


> BTW, how much boiled turkey can one cat eat before they explode?  I cooked up about a kilo of the stuff that was going cheap, gave both Charlie and Breeze a few small bits and left the rest on a plate on the counter to cool.  Uh, you can guess what happened next .  I'd say about 1/4 of the plate is gone, and she'd have carried on if I hadn't hauled her off.  I'm waiting for the technicolour yawn, or failing that, a poo that would do a lion proud sometime tomorrow around tea time.



I've seen a normal size cat eat half a large roast chicken. and you have a monster don't you?


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 24, 2014)

the first cat I ever had was a long hair tortie - I'm told she was of a quality that we could have showed her if she could have been arsed

Now, I'm not for one second saying that my Mother spoilt that cat but she did get rock fish poached every now and again - and whilst it was cooking the cat would whinge and whinge and whinge until it was cooked and just about cooled down enough for her to eat it - she'd then eat until she could eat no more - then she'd sprawl out in front of the fire with a tummy that was drum skin taught - wait until a little had been digested enough so that she'd go out and force down another mouthful or two - she was a fair bit smaller than Breeze so I think you got off pretty lightly with only 250gr of chicken been snaffled in one hit


----------



## CRI (Dec 24, 2014)

toggle said:


> I've seen a normal size cat eat half a large roast chicken. and you have a monster don't you?


Quite a monster, yes, and a bottomless pit when it comes to food.  She spent the evening sprawled out on the bed, but was shouting for breakfast from 7.30, very loudly, this morning.  Nothing in the litter tray yet - that's going to be fun, not!


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2014)

A friend once caught her Oriental Shorthair trying to pull a freshly cooked leg of lamb in through the catflap one Sunday lunchtime.  Some poor bugger must have got it out the oven and put it on the counter to rest with the window left open


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 24, 2014)

Moz sez Cool Yule to all (and that the ballerina on the tree must die)


----------



## toggle (Dec 24, 2014)

CRI said:


> Quite a monster, yes, and a bottomless pit when it comes to food.  She spent the evening sprawled out on the bed, but was shouting for breakfast from 7.30, very loudly, this morning.  Nothing in the litter tray yet - that's going to be fun, not!



 the redibreak mine ate was worse. i'll forgive her though, her tray is in the downstairs loo with the wipe clean floor and she may have gone squit explosively, but only on the floor in the downstairs loo. she'd tried, poor thing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 24, 2014)

I've never had a long-haired cat. Is pooing as disastrously messy as I expect it is?


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 24, 2014)

The poo'ing's fine

It just that, occasionally, 1st stage separation isn't complete iykwim <sicky>


----------



## toggle (Dec 24, 2014)

eatmorecheese said:


> Moz sez Cool Yule to all (and that the ballerina on the tree must die)


almost the spiting image of cat my mum stole from me


----------



## toggle (Dec 24, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've never had a long-haired cat. Is pooing as disastrously messy as I expect it is?


longhair dogs are worse. i worked in a vets many years back and if a fit healthy animal came in with flystrike caused by shitty fur, it was always dogs. if cats came in with problems like that, then by the time they got flystrike, it was the least of their problems.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 24, 2014)

Stone, one of my long hairs,  comes in sometimes with an odour.  I tell him he's got stinky bum and to go out and sort it.  He does most of the time but sometimes I have to break out the dampened kitchen roll and strong stomach to yank off the clag nuts and skiddy bits.


----------



## moose (Dec 24, 2014)

Depends on the cat. Stan's always immaculate. I suspect that might change when he's older.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2014)

She has emerged from the sofa and quickly explored the house - I think she is a confident one. Currently sat by the bedroom window watching pigeons.






Currently trying to think of a name....


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 25, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> Currently sat by the bedroom window watching pigeons.



AKA 'The Feline Shopping Channel' or 'Squeals on Wheels.'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 25, 2014)

She looks like a Deborah to me.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 25, 2014)

Vincent ate his turkey and venison but left the sprout.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 25, 2014)

My two tucked-in to a better meal than I today!

One is curled-up, warming my feet whilst the other is hogging the radiator.


----------



## Geri (Dec 25, 2014)

After two months of confining herself to the upstairs of the house, Sophie came downstairs three times! I think the smell of chicken was too tempting.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 26, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> She looks like a Deborah to me.



Thanks for the suggestion, but she isn't particularly happy about it:


----------



## Mogden (Dec 26, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but she isn't particularly happy about it:
> 
> View attachment 65614


She looks like a Ziggy or Isis to me.  I named my most recent brood by personal interests mostly, hence one named after my love of pork and two after my favourite band.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2014)

Next door's cats have been here for more or less two weeks now. The even have their own cat bed to share.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 26, 2014)

Mogden said:


> She looks like a Ziggy or Isis to me.  I named my most recent brood by personal interests mostly, hence one named after my love of pork and two after my favourite band.



Good god, you can't call her Isis. What would the neighbours think???


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 26, 2014)

bi0boy - good luck with the white furniture


----------



## Mogden (Dec 26, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Good god, you can't call her Isis. What would the neighbours think???


Ha! I never even considered that!  I just thought she looked like a strong 'I' name cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 26, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> bi0boy - good luck with the white furniture



tabby & white cats have evolved specially so that their hair shows on everything...


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but she isn't particularly happy about it:
> 
> View attachment 65614


That looks like a page from the Toast catalogue


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 26, 2014)

She just saw off the local tomcat. They stared at each other through the patio doors. He hissed, raised his hackles and then fled in terror.

Perhaps I will name her Boudicca or Persephone or something like that.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> She just saw off the local tomcat. They stared at each other through the patio doors. He hissed, raised his hackles and then fled in terror.
> 
> Perhaps I will name her Boudicca or Persephone or something like that.


How about Aphra Behn?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 26, 2014)

Maggie.

Sorry.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 26, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> She just saw off the local tomcat. They stared at each other through the patio doors. He hissed, raised his hackles and then fled in terror.
> 
> Perhaps I will name her Boudicca or Persephone or something like that.


Whatever you name her you will always call her something else.  I'm sure most of my lot think they're called Oi or Packitin.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 26, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Whatever you name her you will always call her something else.  I'm sure most of my lot think they're called Oi or Packitin.



i used to live with a cat who was occasionally called "stop that you furry little git"



anyway, it's well known that cats have three names...


----------



## oryx (Dec 26, 2014)

Three on a bed - me, partner and youngest cat. Cat starts complaining loudly about partner snoring. Partner wakes up and complains about cat miaowing.

Now partner is complaining about cat snoring.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 26, 2014)

One of my farted mid cuddle the other day.  I was unaware of the noise being an emission until I smelt it then I got cheeky "Love you Moma" grin.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 26, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Whatever you name her you will always call her something else.  I'm sure most of my lot think they're called Oi or Packitin.



Charlie's got a new name since he's had his teeth out. Fatty Bojangles. 

He's really had no problem putting on all the weight he'd lost. 

Mostly though, it's Monkey, shitbird, shithead, wanker, fnuffywuffy, NO!, STOP IT!!, mummy's little crunchy nut cornflake (idek), treacle (which sometimes morphs into mummy's little trickle down economics... shut up, stop judging me )...

I could go on, but I should probably stop now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 26, 2014)

And of course, his stripy worm (aka tail) is called Gerald.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 26, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Charlie's got a new name since he's had his teeth out. Fatty Bojangles.
> 
> He's really had no problem putting on all the weight he'd lost.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad I'm not the only one.  Grey is mostly called Little Bit and the others have assorted names from spud, oi, willyougetoutfromundermyfeet, tubby custard, chief,  fuzzball, you little shit, tubby bugger...  This week it's mostly do you have to follow me everywhere.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 26, 2014)

oryx said:


> Three on a bed - me, partner and youngest cat. Cat starts complaining loudly about partner snoring. Partner wakes up and complains about cat miaowing.
> 
> Now partner is complaining about cat snoring.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh yeah, and 'poo monster'.

Seriously, what do his owners feed him???


----------



## Sirena (Dec 26, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> Perhaps I will name her Boudicca or Persephone or something like that.



Andraste?


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 27, 2014)

I've just been bullied out of my tea this evening by an elderly cat who's three or four clicks away from his death bed

Please bear in mind that we've got a step up onto the bed as the old soldier can't jump very well yet some how this evening, the smell of cooking liver just about drove him wild - so there's me, sat down on the table tucking into my liver, sweet corn and potato wedges for tea when from the other side of the table comes a scrabbling sound and Bob appears on the chair usually occupied by Mrs Voltz

From there it was but a mere stepette onto the table, over the table and a Purrp'ed "hello, where's mine then?"

Which of course "some" was being saved for him along with the cooking "juice"

when/if he eventually shuffles off this mortal coil - I'm absolutely convinced that a shake of a "treats" container - some extra special human "treat" food or some cat milk will see him turning Charon's boat around and have him skimming back across the Styx and up the River Sheppy for some final "extra's"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 27, 2014)

But the important question is did you save some to sneak his tablets in?

Good old Bob. Keep on truckin', dude.


----------



## Manter (Dec 27, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> She has emerged from the sofa and quickly explored the house - I think she is a confident one. Currently sat by the bedroom window watching pigeons.
> 
> View attachment 65551
> View attachment 65552
> ...


She's beautiful


----------



## Manter (Dec 27, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Whatever you name her you will always call her something else.  I'm sure most of my lot think they're called Oi or Packitin.


Mine is usually called 'furball' or 'idiot cat'. He does have a proper name that we chose because it was ridiculous- Ghengis for a teensy fluffy blue eyed thing. Now he is a monster it sounds really pretentious so we don't use it.....


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 27, 2014)

bi0boy said:


> She just saw off the local tomcat. They stared at each other through the patio doors. He hissed, raised his hackles and then fled in terror.
> 
> Perhaps I will name her Boudicca or Persephone or something like that.



Budika would be harder edged, it's a great idea …
Or NZINGHA! (African warrior queen) . ? …
Beautiful confident kitty btw.


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> I've just been bullied out of my tea this evening by an elderly cat who's three or four clicks away from his death bed
> 
> Please bear in mind that we've got a step up onto the bed as the old soldier can't jump very well yet some how this evening, the smell of cooking liver just about drove him wild - so there's me, sat down on the table tucking into my liver, sweet corn and potato wedges for tea when from the other side of the table comes a scrabbling sound and Bob appears on the chair usually occupied by Mrs Voltz
> 
> ...



Hiya love, I just want to say that although I might bang on about the correct diet and appropriate foods that is for cats with the expectation that a good diet could keep them healthy for years to come - if you have a very elderly cat with a fading appetite, I do think it is best to just let him have whatever he takes a fancy to, in that situation where there is not so much concern about longterm future health, then showing an interest/appetite in any food is more important (in terms of both happiness and getting some calories) than it being the exact right food iykwim, if it were one of mine that were elderly and maybe not that much span of time left, I would just let him eat whatever the fuck he wanted to eat or showed an interest in, in most cases in that situation it is it better that than eating nothing.

Love to you and your dear old cat, who I am sure you care for wonderfully.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 28, 2014)

He shows massive interest in food - the whinging starts most mornings at about 6.00am on a weekend and 5.00am on a school morning - he doesn't even meow like a "proper" cat - image a cat with a really REALLY sore throat and that's what he sounds like - I find it quite funny, but it stresses Mrs Voltz out - and he'll start eating it and enjoying it - with and without meds, I hasten to add and then the second that he realises that your in the kitchen making a cup of tea - he'll stop eating and start his whinging again

But if you leave him alone - by the time you could back from where ever it is your going - the cat bowl is pretty much cleared up - likewise at night - bring the remaining food up and come morning the bowl is pretty much all gone

I've also taken to giving him half his kidney tablet morning and again at night rather than a full one with the morning meal - at least my way he'll get two chances of eating some meds rather than putting hope on just one meal - and we've halved the dose of the anti-inflammatory and seeing him "jump" around yesterday this reduction seems to have perked him up a bit


----------



## CosmikRoger (Dec 28, 2014)

My wife had been threatening to get a cat ever since she found a mouse in the kitchen bin about a month ago.
She brought back a kitten from the local feral cat's summer litter which consequently shat everywhere and hid behind anything it could find for two days before escaping out of the boy's bedroom window. I thought that that would be the end of that until I came home from work on Tuesday looking forward to a peaceful two week break only to be confronted by mother feral cat sitting in _my_ chair with kitten stretched out in front of the stove.
I have a list of things I am no longer allowed to do in my own house in case I scare off Cergy the kitten.
Stupid bloody name, stupid bloody cat, to think, we could have got a Jack Russell, it would have caught any wandering mice, would shit outside and wouldn't run and hide everytime you reached for your glass or just even moved slightly trying to get comfortable sitting on the sole remaining chair in the house


----------



## trashpony (Dec 28, 2014)

The boys looking all lovely. They're currently smacking one another in the face


----------



## Shirl (Dec 29, 2014)

trashpony said:


> The boys looking all lovely. They're currently smacking one another in the face


They really are gorgeous cats. If I'd been choosing a second and third cat, they would have been my ideal. As it is, according to one of our neighbours I've now got Maungy Cat and Ginger Bollocks


----------



## Shirl (Dec 29, 2014)

CosmikRoger said:


> My wife had been threatening to get a cat ever since she found a mouse in the kitchen bin about a month ago.
> She brought back a kitten from the local feral cat's summer litter which consequently shat everywhere and hid behind anything it could find for two days before escaping out of the boy's bedroom window. I thought that that would be the end of that until I came home from work on Tuesday looking forward to a peaceful two week break only to be confronted by mother feral cat sitting in _my_ chair with kitten stretched out in front of the stove.
> I have a list of things I am no longer allowed to do in my own house in case I scare off Cergy the kitten.
> Stupid bloody name, stupid bloody cat, to think, we could have got a Jack Russell, it would have caught any wandering mice, would shit outside and wouldn't run and hide everytime you reached for your glass or just even moved slightly trying to get comfortable sitting on the sole remaining chair in the house


I bet you love them though


----------



## trashpony (Dec 29, 2014)

Shirl said:


> They really are gorgeous cats. If I'd been choosing a second and third cat, they would have been my ideal. As it is, according to one of our neighbours I've now got Maungy Cat and Ginger Bollocks


Thank you but really, they're the sort of cats that are better in photos. They are like a pair of furry toddlers, egging one another on to do Bad Things


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 29, 2014)

My boyfriend is obsessed with the fact that I don't feed his cat enough and that my cat railroads their food dishes and leaves his cat starving. We've just taken him to the vets for his annual injections and the little sod has put on half a kilo in a year


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2014)

Cribynkle said:


> My boyfriend is obsessed with the fact that I don't feed his cat enough and that my cat railroads their food dishes and leaves his cat starving. We've just taken him to the vets for his annual injections and the little sod has put on half a kilo in a year





I have never had a boyfriend I've needed to take to the vets for his annual injections...


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 30, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have never had a boyfriend I've needed to take to the vets for his annual


----------



## angryfaceman (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone know why a cat stamps their foot? I understand the kneading for food, bit I've noticed our cat leans up against a door frame or table leg and stomps her back foot. It's funny, but I'm wondering if it means anything?


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2014)

One of my little sods has just been sick on my feet.  *cries*.
I love them all dearly, but seriously, FFS.


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have never had a boyfriend I've needed to take to the vets for his annual injections...



Really?  I have to pretty much nag my husband into having his flu jab every year, he doesn't want to have it but with his asthma (he has already been to A&E once this year)... it's actually not _that_ different from getting one of the cats into the carrier


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 31, 2014)

Temporary window cill


----------



## angryfaceman (Dec 31, 2014)

Heidi is currently preparing to disappear under the dishwasher due to the NYE fireworks :-(
She's surprisingly still on her new bed and there's been three big bangs


----------



## Manter (Dec 31, 2014)

angryfaceman said:


> Does anyone know why a cat stamps their foot? I understand the kneading for food, bit I've noticed our cat leans up against a door frame or table leg and stomps her back foot. It's funny, but I'm wondering if it means anything?


I would look at her feet and see if there is something on the pads of her paws. Otherwise no, never heard of it


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 31, 2014)

In case the NYE fireworks are too noisy, I'll put the radio on for Hilli and Ben de-Dog. More noise from the windy weather atm !


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2014)

I fell asleep on the sofa for a bit with Sonic in my arms.  Woke up to Sonic still in my arms with Radar looming over us both and smacking Sonic on the head.  Put out my hand to stop the wee shites from fighting in my fucking face and now have 2 puncture wounds on finger - unclear as to whether from teeth or claws but it was Radar wot done it.  Now awake and bleeding all over the bloody place.  I love them but ffs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 31, 2014)

Charlie's perched on the arm of the sofa next to me, alerting me to the fact that even though he's still got 1/3rd of a plate of food left, it's the kind he doesn't like as much so would I kindly get him something else.

And the good little Ryan-drone that I am, I will kindly get him something else.


----------



## CRI (Dec 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> I fell asleep on the sofa for a bit with Sonic in my arms.  Woke up to Sonic still in my arms with Radar looming over us both and smacking Sonic on the head.  Put out my hand to stop the wee shites from fighting in my fucking face and now have 2 puncture wounds on finger - unclear as to whether from teeth or claws but it was Radar wot done it.  Now awake and bleeding all over the bloody place.  I love them but ffs.


Oh ouch!  I couldn't resist the temptation to tickle someone's magnificent tummy the other day and ended up with multiple arm scratches (but thankfully no blood!)


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> Charlie's perched on the arm of the sofa next to me, alerting me to the fact that even though he's still got 1/3rd of a plate of food left, it's the kind he doesn't like as much so would I kindly get him something else.
> 
> And the good little Ryan-drone that I am, I will kindly get him something else.



Charlie surely deserves a New Years kiss even if he is being a demanding little horror!


----------



## CRI (Dec 31, 2014)

angryfaceman said:


> Does anyone know why a cat stamps their foot? I understand the kneading for food, bit I've noticed our cat leans up against a door frame or table leg and stomps her back foot. It's funny, but I'm wondering if it means anything?


Not quite foot stomping, but anything like this?


----------



## CRI (Dec 31, 2014)

Hope the fireworks aren't bothering too many furries tonight.  New Year wishes from me, Breeze and the bunch!


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2014)

CRI said:


> Hope the fireworks aren't bothering too many furries tonight.  New Year wishes from me, Breeze and the bunch!



Gorgeous photos!

No problem here re fireworks, we have already had several lots go off tonight and they really don't give a shit


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2014)

CRI said:


> Not quite foot stomping, but anything like this?



It's an odd one really, I didn't respond to the post cos it's not something I've ever seen and know nothing about, was hoping someone would come along and explain so I would learn something.
I know why rabbits stamp a back foot.
If one of my cats did that I would assume they had somehow managed to get a piece of sellotape stuck on their foot and were trying to get rid of it  so I guess my reaction would be to make sure that all claws and toes are present and correct and uninjured, that there isn't a claw hanging off or something.
The only other thing I can think of of is that cats can and do 'knead' with all 4 feet at once, but the description didn't sound like that was what was happening.  Or sometimes they 'treadle' with their back paws when they are spraying, but then it is kind of obvious what is going on due to the urine all over the place.  When 2 cats are wrestling they push at each other with their back legs, but that too sounds different.


----------



## toggle (Dec 31, 2014)

CRI said:


> Oh ouch!  I couldn't resist the temptation to tickle someone's magnificent tummy the other day and ended up with multiple arm scratches (but thankfully no blood!)



my lass got a nip earlier for being loud near the cat who wanted to sleep, then moving too fast towards her. lass fetched the butter to help the cat yakkiing and was forgiven. it's sometimes hard to reconcile the wild, scarry hissing creature that nipped her with the one that was snuggling up to my throat 10 mins later


----------



## CRI (Dec 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> Gorgeous photos!
> 
> No problem here re fireworks, we have already had several lots go off tonight and they really don't give a shit


Glad to hear.  Thankfully none of my creatures are bothered by fireworks, but, the collie upstairs gets very, very upset poor thing, and her barking can get Charlie upset, so I'm hoping that doesn't happen later.


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2014)

toggle said:


> my lass got a nip earlier for being loud near the cat who wanted to sleep, then moving too fast towards her. *lass fetched the butter to help the cat yakkiing* and was forgiven. it's sometimes hard to reconcile the wild, scarry hissing creature that nipped her with the one that was snuggling up to my throat 10 mins later



Now have weird mental image of small child smothering a cat in butter, am confused as to what you mean and why, this is something I have never heard of.  The only thing I can think is that a dab of fish oil off the end of a finger can be helpful in shifting furballs, but only as a long-term digestive process when a small amount is given daily, not in a "fuck the cat is being sick, fetch the butter" sort of way.
I am currently very confused.


----------



## CRI (Dec 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> It's an odd one really, I didn't respond to the post cos it's not something I've ever seen and know nothing about, was hoping someone would come along and explain so I would learn something.
> I know why rabbits stamp a back foot.
> If one of my cats did that I would assume they had somehow managed to get a piece of sellotape stuck on their foot and were trying to get rid of it  so I guess my reaction would be to make sure that all claws and toes are present and correct and uninjured, that there isn't a claw hanging off or something.
> The only other thing I can think of of is that cats can and do 'knead' with all 4 feet at once, but the description didn't sound like that was what was happening.  Or sometimes they 'treadle' with their back paws when they are spraying, but then it is kind of obvious what is going on due to the urine all over the place.  When 2 cats are wrestling they push at each other with their back legs, but that too sounds different.


Gerbils also drum their back feet as an alert to other gerbils that something dodgy is going on.  I think you are probably right about checking to see if anything is amiss with the foot or leg.  I just remembered this video of the cat drumming to get into the room.  Breeze does something like that on the door to the living room if it's closed, but with the front paw, and with an almighty "thwack."


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 31, 2014)

In exactly 2 hrs 15 mins - Bob will be "officially" 20 years old - he's made it!! Yay!

We've also found exactly what food he'll eat is meds in - and that's NONE OF THEM

He'll only eat "bad" food with no meds in and now he won't even eat treats with meds in - the little shit


----------



## toggle (Dec 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> Now have weird mental image of small child smothering a cat in butter, am confused as to what you mean and why, this is something I have never heard of.  The only thing I can think is that a dab of fish oil off the end of a finger can be helpful in shifting furballs, but only as a long-term digestive process when a small amount is given daily, not in a "fuck the cat is being sick, fetch the butter" sort of way.
> I am currently very confused.



it's not a furrball thing that makes her yak, it's a eating prey whole that makes her yak, cause she never yaks when she molts, but often does when she's been out for ages.and she's never sick, just yaks and yaks and yaks. and a small dollop, like broad bean size, of something oily, and butter is by far easier to get into her without mess than liquid oils, helps her pass the irritant. it's literally a coat the mouse-hide, (or whatever other bit of small inoffensive rodent) in oil, so it passes out of her stomach and she isn't yakking every 15 mins for 5 mins for several hours.

and actually, coating furrballs so they can pass them out of the stomach into the intestine can help. cause they don't digest oils in the stomach, so oils lubricate hariballs etc.


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2014)

toggle said:


> it's not a furrball thing that makes her yak, it's a eating prey whole that makes her yak, cause she never yaks when she molts, but often does when she's been out for ages.and she's never sick, just yaks and yaks and yaks. and a small dollop, like broad bean size, of something oily, and butter is by far easier to get into her without mess than liquid oils, helps her pass the irritant. it's literally a coat the mouse-hide, (or whatever other bit of small inoffensive rodent) in oil, so it passes out of her stomach and she isn't yakking every 15 mins for 5 mins for several hours.
> 
> and actually, coating furrballs so they can pass them out of the stomach into the intestine can help. cause they don't digest oils in the stomach, so oils lubricate hariballs etc.



I have honestly never heard of this.

Coating furballs yes, but you add a drop of olive oil or fish oil to their food daily or use petromalt or similar on a daily basis, have you considered doing that as a daily dietary thing rather than running to get butter every time she starts to heave? (Which I have never ever heard of in my life!)

Are you sure you are not confusing your cat with an owl that needs to bring up 'pellets'?


----------



## angryfaceman (Dec 31, 2014)

We've checked her feet. They're fine. She does it reasonably often.  I'll see if I can video her sometime when she does it.


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> I would look at her feet and see if there is something on the pads of her paws. Otherwise no, never heard of it


Higgins stamps  his back feet when he's  having a wee


----------



## toggle (Dec 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> I have honestly never heard of this.
> 
> Coating furballs yes, but you add a drop of olive oil or fish oil to their food daily or use petromalt or similar on a daily basis, have you considered doing that as a daily dietary thing rather than running to get butter every time she starts to heave? (Which I have never ever heard of in my life!)
> 
> Are you sure you are not confusing your cat with an owl that needs to bring up 'pellets'?



we did try a little oil daily with her food, but that didn't seem to make much difference to the yakking. 

we don't run for the butter every time she yaks, just when she's yakking lots.


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2014)

angryfaceman said:


> We've checked her feet. They're fine. She does it reasonably often.  I'll see if I can video her sometime when she does it.



Ooh cool, I think we are a bit stumped, a video might help to work out what is going on, seeing it in context with other behaviour and postures might help.  You are sure she's not spraying? (female cats are just as likely to spray as males, and it's the only thing I can think of where a cat is likely to visibly stamp/treadle with the back feet).


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 31, 2014)

another animal that stamps their feet as a warning are rabbits (and horses) angryfaceman has your cat been around either of these ?
Her stamping could be an adaptation of a seen behaviour, or something she has learnt that gets a reaction from you


----------



## CRI (Jan 1, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> another animal that stamps their feet as a warning are rabbits (and horses) angryfaceman has your cat been around either of these ?
> Her stamping could be an adaptation of a seen behaviour, or something she has learnt that gets a reaction from you


Not exactly related, but I HAVE noticed Breeze has picked up and uses some "dog body language" with Charlie - particularly "calming gestures" like licking her lips and yawning when he gets in her face too much.  It's possible it could be a learned thing.


----------



## CRI (Jan 1, 2015)

toggle said:


> we did try a little oil daily with her food, but that didn't seem to make much difference to the yakking.
> 
> we don't run for the butter every time she yaks, just when she's yakking lots.



I'm more and more convinced there's a connection between diet (particularly the stuff that's in the most common commercial cat foods) and cats who honk up alot (like Herbie - RIP, did).  I spotted this article a while back - a study of 100 cats with frequent vomiting and other digestive symptoms, which found only ONE of them had a "normal" small intestine. 

The full text article is behind a paywall here but there's a fairly good description of the findings here (although it is from a company that sells raw food for pets, so it's going to be a bit biased!)

There's lots of research stuff behind paywalls - one I can't find now found that although thickening of the small intestine wall couldn't be reversed, GI function still improved considerably for many cats once they moved to a grain free, high meat diet.  I'll keep looking for it.

Edit:  This article mentions how changing diet can make a difference  (but it's not the one I read a couple months back  )


----------



## angryfaceman (Jan 1, 2015)

I have been talking to my fiancée about  Heidi and her stamping. Her last cat used to spray a lot and Heidi was a kitten while he was still around. It could be learned behaviour from him. Thankfully she doesn't spray, but does sometimes do the tail wiggling that you would associate with it. 

We also think it may link to food. The most common time to see it is her leaning against the utility roo door frame as we're getting her food ready, but she still does it at other times, noticeably against the living room table leg. 

Obviously as I'm trying to cathch it on video, she is refusing to do it now.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 2, 2015)

So almost overnight, the cat seems to have developed an intolerance to the James Wellbeloved dry food she gets (when we give her wet food she is fine, when we give dry she chucks it back up a few minutes after).  God knows how she can be intolerant to hypoallergenic food that supposedly has nothing bad in it but there you go.

Might try her on a different brand (Applaws always seemed to go down well), it's weird though, being intolerant to the food designed for intolerant cats like.


----------



## CRI (Jan 2, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> So almost overnight, the cat seems to have developed an intolerance to the James Wellbeloved dry food she gets (when we give her wet food she is fine, when we give dry she chucks it back up a few minutes after).  God knows how she can be intolerant to hypoallergenic food that supposedly has nothing bad in it but there you go.
> 
> Might try her on a different brand (Applaws always seemed to go down well), it's weird though, being intolerant to the food designed for intolerant cats like.


I just had a peek on the James Wellbeloved site and it looks like only one of their dry foods is "cereal free."  The adult turkey one has only 27% turkey meat meal and the second largest component is brown rice.  White rice and maize gluten are right up there as well.  These aren't things cats can easily digest, particularly in such high concentrations.  The one thing that would seem to make it "hypo-allergenic" is it's got a single meat source.  

Applaws dry chicken flavour is other way round proportions-wise - over 80% chicken (dry meat, mince, oil, etc.) with only a small amount of non-meat supplements and no cereals at all.  Meowing Heads "Purrnickity" is another the Breeze particularly likes - 70% chicken and fish, but does contain a small amount of rice and oats.

Not sure what if any regulation there is on pet food makers marketing their products as good for digestion, hypo-allergenic, natural, etc. 

If she gets on well with wet food, it's not essential to give dry.  I do leave some Applaws dry or Meowing Heads dry in a dish for Breeze for "snacking" but a bag lasts ages as she mainly eats the wet stuff.

In the past 18 months, I'd say she's honked up a total of 3 or 4 times - generally immediately after eating when she's probably gulped it down too fast.  The most recent was when she scoffed without even chewing a bowl of boiled turkey meant for Charlie and straight up it came!


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 2, 2015)

CRI said:


> I just had a peek on the James Wellbeloved site and it looks like only one of their dry foods is "cereal free."  The adult turkey one has only 27% turkey meat meal and the second largest component is brown rice.  White rice and maize gluten are right up there as well.  These aren't things cats can easily digest, particularly in such high concentrations.  The one thing that would seem to make it "hypo-allergenic" is it's got a single meat source.
> 
> Applaws dry chicken flavour is other way round proportions-wise - over 80% chicken (dry meat, mince, oil, etc.) with only a small amount of non-meat supplements and no cereals at all.  Meowing Heads "Purrnickity" is another the Breeze particularly likes - 70% chicken and fish, but does contain a small amount of rice and oats.
> 
> ...



Ah, that's interesting.  We'll go back to the Applaws I think, she loved that stuff and we never had any issues. 

Bags of dry last us a long time too; like you we just like to give her a bit for snacking / sometimes use dry as one of her daily meals. 

Gives her a bit of variety I guess.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, Robert's back from a visit to the vets - nothing "wrong" as such, but given the problems we had with Rusty last year and how a tumour developed on her back leg and we never even spotted it, I'm not falling into that trap again

Officially, Bob is now 20 and that's 100 years old in humans - so we have to make some allowances for him and his ageing

He's weighed in at 4.17kg - last time weighted 17/11/14 he was 4.18kg so he's pretty stable weight wise - once again, the vet complimented him on is great condition and how good he was for a cat of his age

A general poke, prod and squeeze around tummy, hips and back legs have put my mind to rest that there's nothing nasty growing - although the slightest "me-ooo!" did indicate that he might have some soreness in his hips - probably a touch of arthritis

We've got a liquid version of his kidney meds - Hoorah!

We've also got some potassium binding paste so that we can give him "real" food instead of renal food

The anti-inflammatory and the antacid can be given less regularly, more on an "as and when needed" basis rather than daily - the kidney meds are the important one

So all in all, whilst not a clean bill of health, he's not doing too bad for an old soldier


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2015)

happy birthday, bob


----------



## izz (Jan 2, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> happy birthday, bob



Doubtless Mr Voltage will be along soon to add his thoughts but that's lovely, thank you on Bob's behalf.


----------



## CRI (Jan 2, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Well, Robert's back from a visit to the vets - nothing "wrong" as such, but given the problems we had with Rusty last year and how a tumour developed on her back leg and we never even spotted it, I'm not falling into that trap again
> 
> Officially, Bob is now 20 and that's 100 years old in humans - so we have to make some allowances for him and his ageing
> 
> ...


Looking good for such a senior citizen.  Happy Birthday Bob!


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Well, Robert's back from a visit to the vets - nothing "wrong" as such, but given the problems we had with Rusty last year and how a tumour developed on her back leg and we never even spotted it, I'm not falling into that trap again
> 
> Officially, Bob is now 20 and that's 100 years old in humans - so we have to make some allowances for him and his ageing
> 
> ...



Bless him, he's absolutely lovely and it's great to hear that despite being classified as very senior, he doesn't have any immediate health concerns.  I hope he continues on in a similar vein for a good while yet!
I think a bit of joint stiffness is not at all unusual in such an elderly gent, a heating pad to sleep on can help a great deal with that, also it's worth asking your vet whether a supplement such as glucosamine would be suitable - I have heard it can be wonderful for stiff joints in cats but in a cat of that age would just want the vet to give the OK wrt liver and kidney health before giving any dietary supplements.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 2, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Well, Robert's back from a visit to the vets - nothing "wrong" as such, but given the problems we had with Rusty last year and how a tumour developed on her back leg and we never even spotted it, I'm not falling into that trap again
> 
> Officially, Bob is now 20 and that's 100 years old in humans - so we have to make some allowances for him and his ageing
> 
> ...



Nice one Bob!


----------



## izz (Jan 2, 2015)

Epona said:


> Bless him, he's absolutely lovely and it's great to hear that despite being classified as very senior, he doesn't have any immediate health concerns.  I hope he continues on in a similar vein for a good while yet!
> I think a bit of joint stiffness is not at all unusual in such an elderly gent, a heating pad to sleep on can help a great deal with that, also it's worth asking your vet whether a supplement such as glucosamine would be suitable - I have heard it can be wonderful for stiff joints in cats but in a cat of that age would just want the vet to give the OK wrt liver and kidney health before giving any dietary supplements.


He's such a gentle, darling cat as well, he simply doesn't know he can use claws and teeth on hoomins, he's never ever bitten or scratched or even hissed despite unspeakable things being done to him. I had a scratch once when he was panicking about being put in the carrier and that's it, even when he was in the vets and on a drip he was still very gentle. He did 'Meoowwrr' once when having his temperature taken but that's about it.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 2, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> View attachment 65844


 
All I can think of when seeing this pic is Bob thinking

"20 years - more like 100 of your puny human years - and I've just about got him trained to provide me with the proper comforts ..."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm really chuffed Bob is doing well. He's a gorgeous little thing. I'm sure he'll be more than happy that he gets some nice food now 

^ re the discussion about dried biscuits, Orijin do high meat content, 0 grain content biscuits. Charlie was on them and loving them lots until he developed his thyroid problem (he's been on wet food ever since - which is fine now his teeth are out and he needs the extra moisture to stave off kidney problems anyway). I'm afraid I gave my excess to the PDSA or I'd offer to send some to you to try. They are one of the brands that do slightly smaller bags rather than a 2kg or nothing scam that many of them do, so would be easy enough to try out. I believe petplanet or zooplus sell them.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy purrday Bob!


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2015)

It's been an exciting few days for Sophie, she has been outside for the first time since we've had her (3 months now) and possibly a lot longer. She has come in now and gone upstairs for a little kip. Jimmy is also on the bed.


----------



## izz (Jan 3, 2015)

Geri said:


> It's been an exciting few days for Sophie, she has been outside for the first time since we've had her (3 months now) and possibly a lot longer. She has come in now and gone upstairs for a little kip. Jimmy is also on the bed.


I take it she enjoyed it ? Did you have her on a leash or were you happy she wouldn't make a break for freedom ?


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2015)

izz said:


> I take it she enjoyed it ? Did you have her on a leash or were you happy she wouldn't make a break for freedom ?


 
She seemed to enjoy it. The first time she went out, butchers kept his eye on her in the garden and made sure she didn't go over the wall (our garden is walled on all sides but only one side is low enough for the cats to jump onto). The second time (this morning) we let her go over the wall, but she came back. It's taken her 3 months to come downstairs on her own, so I didn't think she was likely to run for it.


----------



## izz (Jan 3, 2015)

Geri said:


> She seemed to enjoy it. The first time she went out, butchers kept his eye on her in the garden and made sure she didn't go over the wall (our garden is walled on all sides but only one side is low enough for the cats to jump onto). The second time (this morning) we let her go over the wall, but she came back. It's taken her 3 months to come downstairs on her own, so I didn't think she was likely to run for it.


Bladdy Marvlous, glad she had a good time. Bob took a long time to get the courage to go outdoors and then immediately found a place to hide, we didn't see him for days.


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2015)

It's always a worry!


----------



## moose (Jan 4, 2015)

We moved the best sofa-snuggling blanket onto the top of the tall wine rack for safe keeping.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 4, 2015)

He has a fine moustache moose


----------



## moose (Jan 4, 2015)

trashpony said:


> He has a fine moustache moose


Indeed. I think he nips out to some exotic gentleman's grooming parlour when I'm at work.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr.Kippers had a nice holiday in the Dales (much of it spent in the bedroom!)though I wish I had caught the look of absolute disgust and effrontery when my Mum dared to tickle his head


----------



## polly (Jan 5, 2015)

Our kitten, Oshawott, is settling in really well now, despite spending the first 10 days with us up a chimney/under the kitchen sink/behind the bed in the spare room. It's so lovely to have a cat again! (Our last mog, Freddy, was put down about 18 months ago.) She is the sweetest cat I've ever had, too - she actually cuddles me with her paws, nuzzles my face and lies on me all evening, every evening. Very satisfactory  I've only ever had grumpy old rescue cats before. She is a rescue - was dumped in a box just before Christmas - but very young so not much emotional baggage I suppose. 

Wrt names, she got called Oshawott for about 5 minutes. Now she is: Osh, Oshie, Oshkins, Osh Kosh B'Gosh, Squash, Baby Thing, Tiny Thing, The Mighty Bosh, Stinky and (this one by my small son only) Catty. 

   

Stalking our snake in the last one


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 5, 2015)

She looks lovely - and appears to have settled in very quickly indeed


----------



## polly (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks  And a very happy belated birthday to Bob!


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 5, 2015)

<grumble, grumble, grumble> If he carries on his whinging like he is and not eating breakfast I might have to "take up him the top garden" 










 - just for effect you realise, try to make him eat something that's good for him, the little shit


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 5, 2015)

Now he's decided to revert to when he was a young scavenging cat, living by his wits in a constant battle to feed himself

Just scraped some food into the waste/food recycle bin and he's in like Flynn 

Still with fresh cat food in his bowl I hasten to add


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 5, 2015)

Arrrrgggh!

Now he's eaten "yesterdays" food which I put down again - the food yesterday that he didn't like, now he does

Lucky for him I'm off for the rest of the week on training so won't be here for him to manipulate - he'll just have to eat what's put down for him (which he will, of course)


----------



## trashpony (Jan 6, 2015)

On Sunday, me and the foal made a rocky road christmas house and decorated it with mini marshmallows. Yesterday morning he said that the cats had pulled off some of the mini marshmallows off the path and I helped him put them on again. I thought they'd just fallen off though but humoured him. 

This morning there are no mini marshmallows on the house on one side AT ALL - the side the cats can get to. They are all on the floor. FFS why would cats do that?  

The foal said they've done him a favour because he doesn't really like them


----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2015)

Top tip to anyone who has an elderly cat that doesn't always have the best appetite - smell counts for a lot in triggering cats to eat.  I have trouble scraping my lot off me when I am eating something really smelly like mackerel (in fact that was the only time I just gave up and let them snatch it off my plate, because I was tired of the running battle!)

You may not want to be feeding your cat mackerel, but try sticking their food in a microwave for a few seconds to heat it a bit, which will release more aroma.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 6, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Picking up our rescue cat tomorrow!	Shes 15 and needs  some love and a happy home.  Will post some pics tomorrow!



Rip little friend.  X


----------



## ffsear (Jan 6, 2015)

ffsear said:


> View attachment 46452


----------



## polly (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh  Sorry to hear that ffsear and well done to you for giving her a lovely twilight.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh I'm sorry ffsear she looks beautiful and it's lovely that you rescued her at 15.


----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2015)

ffsear said:


>



Oh crap, sorry to hear this   My condolences.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 6, 2015)

trashpony said:


> On Sunday, me and the foal made a rocky road christmas house and decorated it with mini marshmallows. Yesterday morning he said that the cats had pulled off some of the mini marshmallows off the path and I helped him put them on again. I thought they'd just fallen off though but humoured him.
> 
> This morning there are no mini marshmallows on the house on one side AT ALL - the side the cats can get to. They are all on the floor. FFS why would cats do that?
> 
> The foal said they've done him a favour because he doesn't really like them


My sister's cat likes marshmallow and mushrooms for batting around the floor


----------



## trashpony (Jan 6, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> My sister's cat likes marshmallow and mushrooms for batting around the floor


They usually play with lego minifigure heads. They pick them up with their teeth and run around with them. I think this was just for the lols

ffsear - you did a lovely thing, giving her a content and secure old age


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 6, 2015)

(((ffsear )))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2015)

So sorry to hear that ffsear  but sounds like you gave her much love and comfort when she needed it


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2015)

cut up a raw chicken earlier, madamme assisted by yelling at me until I deposited the skin, diced into mouth sized pieces, at her feet. then yelled at me until i[d presented her with every scrap that could be scraped off the bones.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 6, 2015)

ffsear absolutely gutted for you - but truly wonderful of you to have taken on a slightly old cat to give a forever home to - you'll have made her final time special I'm sure of it


----------



## QOTH (Jan 6, 2015)

So I got one of these for christmas 

https://www.g-paws.com/

It's a GPS tracker for your cat, it just fits on a normal collar, so you can see where they've been when they're out and about.  Enjoying it while it lasts, because senior cat will inevitably find a way to destroy it.  Or he'll just work out how to draw cocks with it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2015)

QOTH said:


> So I got one of these for christmas
> 
> https://www.g-paws.com/
> 
> It's a GPS tracker for your cat, it just fits on a normal collar, so you can see where they've been when they're out and about.



 at kitty privacy implications



QOTH said:


> Or he'll just work out how to draw cocks with it.


----------



## CRI (Jan 7, 2015)

ffsear said:


> Rip little friend.  X


Oh no, so sorry to hear that.  RIP kitty.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2015)

Since Charlie of Doom had his teeth out, he often ends up like this:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2015)

ffsear I'm really sorry to hear about your little fluffy friend, you did a wonderful thing to take her in.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2015)

polly said:


> Our kitten, Oshawott, is settling in really well now, despite spending the first 10 days with us up a chimney/under the kitchen sink/behind the bed in the spare room. It's so lovely to have a cat again! (Our last mog, Freddy, was put down about 18 months ago.) She is the sweetest cat I've ever had, too - she actually cuddles me with her paws, nuzzles my face and lies on me all evening, every evening. Very satisfactory  I've only ever had grumpy old rescue cats before. She is a rescue - was dumped in a box just before Christmas - but very young so not much emotional baggage I suppose.
> 
> Wrt names, she got called Oshawott for about 5 minutes. Now she is: Osh, Oshie, Oshkins, Osh Kosh B'Gosh, Squash, Baby Thing, Tiny Thing, The Mighty Bosh, Stinky and (this one by my small son only) Catty.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I do think I missed giving a proper reply to this.

What a gorgeous little cat!  She looks so much like my Radar, who is affectionate but on his own terms (ie, when he wants affection he will be all over you, when he doesn't want it there is a potential for ending up with his canine teeth embedded in your hand - proper cat!)  She looks absolutely lovely   Also condolences re. Freddy, I do hope that Oshawott is keeping you from dwelling on him too much, just remembering him with fondness as is only right.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Since Charlie of Doom had his teeth out, he often ends up like this:


OMG he is just so cute!  My Sonic sits with his tongue like that sometimes for no apparent reason, it's nothing to do with dental work, I actually think it's because he's not the sharpest knife in the drawer, and forgets to put it away when he has been grooming 

Give Charlie a kiss from me and all my clowder


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2015)

Epona said:


> OMG he is just so cute!  My Sonic sits with his tongue like that sometimes for no apparent reason, it's nothing to do with dental work, I actually think it's because he's not the sharpest knife in the drawer, and forgets to put it away when he has been grooming
> 
> Give Charlie a kiss from me and all my clowder



Charlie says thank you very much for the kisses 

You can just about see that his top lip is caught on one of his 2 remaining bottom canines. It creates a bit of an Elvis snarl, and then his tongue doesn't know what to do with itself and just pops on out. It's even more amusing when both sides get caught. I feel bad for laughing at him. Poor love. I think it must be a bit uncomfortable for him - he's got two scars where the fur never grew back and there are little indentations where his teeth get caught. They're healed though (they were scabby little wounds at first), so I think it's probably just a bit uncomfortable rather than actually tender and painful. Poor little bugger!


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Charlie says thank you very much for the kisses
> 
> You can just about see that his top lip is caught on one of his 2 remaining bottom canines. It creates a bit of an Elvis snarl, and then his tongue doesn't know what to do with itself and just pops on out. It's even more amusing when both sides get caught. I feel bad for laughing at him. Poor love. I think it must be a bit uncomfortable for him - he's got two scars where the fur never grew back and there are little indentations where his teeth get caught. They're healed though (they were scabby little wounds at first), so I think it's probably just a bit uncomfortable rather than actually tender and painful. Poor little bugger!



Poor lad, I do hope he gets used to his new mouth, it's been a little while now though hasn't it?  At least I hope he is not biting the inside of his face or in any discomfort, I imagine it just took a little bit of time to adjust.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for your kind comments everyone.	Very hard choice to make but am happy it was the right one to have her put down.  She hadn't been herself for about 3 weeks and had barely eaten for a week and had become very skinny.  The vet said her liver was failing.

She's an irreplaceable little creature,   but we have deiced to move forward are are going to battersea in a couple of weeks to get another rescue cat.

House just feels empty without a cat now.


----------



## polly (Jan 7, 2015)

Epona said:


> Sorry, I do think I missed giving a proper reply to this.
> 
> What a gorgeous little cat!  She looks so much like my Radar, who is affectionate but on his own terms (ie, when he wants affection he will be all over you, when he doesn't want it there is a potential for ending up with his canine teeth embedded in your hand - proper cat!)  She looks absolutely lovely   Also condolences re. Freddy, I do hope that Oshawott is keeping you from dwelling on him too much, just remembering him with fondness as is only right.



Thank you  Freddy was very much ready to go at the end and it was the kindest thing to do. We do think about him lots though. Yeah, most of my cats have been like your Radar - at best 

I was wondering, as you seem really knowledgeable, if I could ask about food? I've always just gone for Whiskas etc but a friend has recently opened my eyes to how crappy it is. Is there anything affordable but healthy?

ffsear It's so sad when you've just lost a pet, because everything at home reminds you of them. I'm glad you're giving another moggy a chance at a happy home though. I really hope it helps with the grief.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 7, 2015)

They may not yet be curling up together to sleep but they are all relaxed around each other (mostly)
Next door's two cats have been sleeping and eating at ours every day/night for the last three weeks. Their owner doesn't seem to notice or care. Our gain I think


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2015)

reading buses have given local kitteh mr pinky his own smart card for bus travel


----------



## passenger (Jan 7, 2015)

just had a nice bit of ham of the bone


----------



## Sirena (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## polly (Jan 9, 2015)

My strange cat rejects roast chicken, raw chicken, raw mince, fish.... but open a packet of crisps and she's all up in your grill  

In more classic cat behaviour, she has also rejected all the cat toys I've got her in favour of a small plastic pen lid, which she has been chasing round the house for a week. 

Here she is snoozing in the most inconvenient place she can manage - that is me, trying to write


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2015)

polly said:


> I was wondering, as you seem really knowledgeable, if I could ask about food? I've always just gone for Whiskas etc but a friend has recently opened my eyes to how crappy it is. Is there anything affordable but healthy?



Thank you, I do not think I am that knowledgeable it's just that when I got cats I really tried hard to learn as much as I could about them to make sure they had the best possible lives 

A really good budget food is Bozita wet food, which is 92% meat - it would not be suitable for any cats with an allergy to chicken as it is mostly made from chicken.  There is no soya or wheat or corn or other grains in it, and is a good quality and good value food for most cats.

I buy mine from http://zooplus.co.uk


----------



## polly (Jan 10, 2015)

Brilliant, thanks very much Epona - will check that out


----------



## trashpony (Jan 10, 2015)

Zooplus are brilliant - their prices are really good and they deliver really promptly too


----------



## discobastard (Jan 10, 2015)

New cat!  A year after poor Phoebe was laid to rest.  This is Bonnie *waves*.  She's a bit unusual, very jumpy and hid under the TV for three weeks but has now come out of her shell a bit.  She's either all over me on the sofa or running for cover at the slightest movement.. hoping she'll relax more eventually.  She's a rescue cat and suspect she had quite a hard time in her previous home, hence being jumpy about being approached anything other than very slowly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 10, 2015)

welcome, bonnie

:meow:


----------



## polly (Jan 10, 2015)

Ah, Bonnie is gorgeous! Hello, lovely cat


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2015)

Bonnie is lovely!  I hope she will become less nervous soon, or at least that she realises she now has a good and loving home 

Blimey she is just a completely lovely looking cat though, so cute, her markings are beautiful.  It breaks my heart that anyone could have treated her badly tbh.

(Mind you one of my cats was raised really well with all the love in the world but for some reason is afraid of men who are stood up - as soon as they sit down he is all over them and affectionate.  However he wails and runs away if any man in his vicinity stands up - including one male who feeds him regularly - sometimes it is really difficult to work out how a cat got fearful of something - for Jakey I suspect his tail accidentally got trodden on when he was a kitten or something, he has certainly always been very very loved).


----------



## polly (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, Bozita is cheaper than Whiskas by the kg  Brilliant, thanks!

Wrt fear, one of my friend's dogs (yes I know, wrong thread) is terrified of my very gentle husband. She pees herself when he's around. It's baffling (and quite upsetting for him too!). Friend has had the dog since she was tiny and she's not scared of anyone else  Animals sometimes have their own mysterious reasons.


----------



## toggle (Jan 10, 2015)

madamme went into panic mode anywehre near an adult's feet for ages. she was fine with kids, but not adults. and she can still go really skitty-kitty if you try to use yourself to block her exit or entrence to a room. I'd suspect sh tried to get somewhere onetime and got a shoeing for her trouble. it's not being trodden on. she's a black cat that likes to sit in wait for people on the path she knows they will take. she has been accidently kicked, various parts of her trodden on and on one memorable occasion, sat on. turning to talk to her and she's fine 30 seconds later and demanding attention. so whatever sets of her panic must have been quite unpleasent. basically, they can get over shizzle in general. but can have some specific triggers stay about. 

oh, and madamme has 30 quids worth of trial options arriving from zooplus in a few days. whatever she won't eat, i'll give to my mother for the cats she stole from me.


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2015)

discobastard she's beautiful


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 10, 2015)

Bonnie is bonny - good on you for being her rescue home. Something about the eyeliner tells me she'll be ruling you all in a few weeks' time


----------



## discobastard (Jan 10, 2015)

Epona said:


> Bonnie is lovely!  I hope she will become less nervous soon, or at least that she realises she now has a good and loving home
> 
> Blimey she is just a completely lovely looking cat though, so cute, her markings are beautiful.  It breaks my heart that anyone could have treated her badly tbh.
> 
> (Mind you one of my cats was raised really well with all the love in the world but for some reason is afraid of men who are stood up - as soon as they sit down he is all over them and affectionate.  However he wails and runs away if any man in his vicinity stands up - including one male who feeds him regularly - sometimes it is really difficult to work out how a cat got fearful of something - for Jakey I suspect his tail accidentally got trodden on when he was a kitten or something, he has certainly always been very very loved).


Yes she definitely has a thing about me looming over her, so she likes to sit under the chair when I'm moving around. But she's come on so far since she arrived a month ago.  It was really hard having such a scared kitty in the house after having such a relaxed cat in the past, but I think we're going to be great friends


----------



## discobastard (Jan 10, 2015)

Manter said:


> discobastard she's beautiful


And thanks so much for the lovely comments about her. I'll post some more pics at some point. Am using Feliway which I think has helped her to relax a bit. And Dreamies are a good incentive!


----------



## toggle (Jan 10, 2015)

discobastard said:


> And thanks so much for the lovely comments about her. I'll post some more pics at some point. Am using Feliway which I think has helped her to relax a bit. And Dreamies are a good incentive!



we used cat treats to teach madamme to de-lap when asked, rather thqan dig in her claws and hold on while you tried to remove her. a gentle push on the bum and a few treats on the floor and she got to know that the hand on bum meant that she had to move


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 10, 2015)

toggle said:


> we used cat treats to teach madamme to de-lap when asked, rather thqan dig in her claws and hold on while you tried to remove her. a gentle push on the bum and a few treats on the floor and she got to know that the hand on bum meant that she had to move



That doesn't stop her giving a disgruntled miaow and giving me disgusted looks, though. I must have an especially comfy lap, I guess.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2015)

Bonnie is certainly a looker. Here's to hoping she continues to settle in 

Charlie makes a bee-line for men's feet - men who don't like cats most specifically. He likes to roll all over their shoes, stick his head up their trouser leg in ecstasy, etc. He's jumpy around anyone new, hates any changes to the status quo, is scared of the kitchen door (idk), but when he hears my mum and her partner come to visit (happens maybe 3-4 times a year) he charges downstairs and rolls all over Ron's feet and you can see Ron's knuckles go white as he clings to the settee in fear 

Good old Charlie.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 10, 2015)

She's gorgeous discobastard! 

I've been talking to a friend of mine about having ombré hair (basically where it's darker at the top and lighter at the ends) and realised that Loki's tail is on trend! Fancy that! My cat is fashionable


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2015)

Two furry faces!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2015)

CATcerto. ORIGINAL PERFORMANCE. Mindaugas Piecait…:


----------



## Epona (Jan 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> CATcerto. ORIGINAL PERFORMANCE. Mindaugas Piecait…:




That is... kind of awesome 

Thank fuck I don't have a piano tbh, Radar is bad enough with the guitars (every so often he remembers that they make noise when he whacks the strings with his paw, which is  at 4am when his day is just starting!)


----------



## Epona (Jan 13, 2015)

Jakey's whiskers are horribly shorn on the right side of his face (seriously they are all chewed off on one side!) - I can only assume that Sonic has been chewing them off during their mutual grooming sessions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2015)

One of the cats I regularly look after is dying. Late stage chronic heart failure and probably cancer. If he doesn't rally in the next 24 hours, he's being put down on Thursday morning. My friend is very upset and I am sad too. Poor little Tubby. He is an affectionate little cat, friendly to all and very fond of using humans as sofas. But he has had a lot of health problems - diabetes, cysts in his ears, skin problems... Always cheerful though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> One of the cats I regularly look after is dying. Late stage chronic heart failure and probably cancer. If he doesn't rally in the next 24 hours, he's being put down on Thursday morning. My friend is very upset and I am sad too. Poor little Tubby. He is an affectionate little cat, friendly to all and very fond of using humans as sofas. But he has had a lot of health problems - diabetes, cysts in his ears, skin problems... Always cheerful though.





(((Tubby and OU and friend)))


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2015)

He's gone now. He deteriorated overnight and my friend couldn't bear to see struggling so much. He wouldn't even cuddle though he managed a final purr in the taxi to the vets. Farewell Tubs


----------



## toggle (Jan 14, 2015)

Epona said:


> Jakey's whiskers are horribly shorn on the right side of his face (seriously they are all chewed off on one side!) - I can only assume that Sonic has been chewing them off during their mutual grooming sessions.



cats do look rather odd when they only have half a set of whiskers. i've needed to have words with all 3 kids over the years about whisker trims. 

but talking about mutual grooming, madamme was grooming bakunin the other night. he has a tearduct in one eye that blocks regularly, and leaves the eye with gunge at the side. he was lying in bed, madamme noticed this and cleaned it for him, then demanded that her back be properly stroked.



Orang Utan said:


> He's gone now. He deteriorated overnight and my friend couldn't bear to see struggling so much. He wouldn't even cuddle though he managed a final purr in the taxi to the vets. Farewell Tubs



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2015)

RIP Tubby 

Talking of tubby, I've just weighed my cats. Loki weighs 10lbs and Bubbles weighs 12. 12!!  I've started cutting down on the ever-full dry food bowl


----------



## CRI (Jan 14, 2015)

Very sad to hear of kitties that have passed on and welcome to gorgeous Bonnie!

Have any of your cats encountered snow so far this year?  We only had a light dusting, but surprisingly, Breeze wasn't that keen.  Didn't have so much as a flake last winter so I had no idea how she'd respond.  Usually she's fine with rain, with water generally, but after a very quick patrol of the back garden, she beetled back into the house.  Charlie's insistence that she play some silly dog game probably didn't help though. 









 .


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 14, 2015)

When it snows, Jangles likes to shout at us to be let out, then she gingerly steps in it for a bit and comes running back in, shouting at us and generally being very displeased. 

Usually she'll have a massive shit in protest.


----------



## toggle (Jan 14, 2015)

zooplus order arrived this afternoon. the contents are already lighter by almost a complete tin. madamme has already knocked over 4 things, i'm guessing clumsyness is food induced stupor.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 14, 2015)

Hilli has decided that the cold and windy conditions require her to climb under the nearest duvet ......... I thought my bed had a strange lump !


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2015)

My old cats hated snow - very very freaked out by it. They'd go to the window and turn back to me as if to say 'wtf is this white shit everywhere?!'

The boys haven't seen it yet. I suspect their reaction will be much the same. I do like the cold weather for making cats extra cuddly though


----------



## Mogden (Jan 14, 2015)

((Tubby)) I really like grey cats and the huge personalities that they have.  Don't tell my mostly black and white lot that though.

Bonnie is gorgeous!

My mob protest about snow.  They take it in turns to cat flap watch and then hard stare at me as if I can make it stop. When I don't they try for the world record for fastest cat crap ever.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about Tubby, OU. The poor little bugger.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, sorry to hear about Tubby, he looked like a super cat.

I had to decamp to the spare room last night because of MrT's snoring (had an essay deadline so was stressing and needed to get up v early), and Mousch decided to keep me company.  Clearly the snoring was too much for her too.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 15, 2015)

Loancat's another snow hater who holds his people personally responsible for the white stuff and will tell them vocally he's not happy about it.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 15, 2015)

This has been tickling me for months and I finally managed to get a somewhat decent photo of it. 











Even if no one else finds it chucklesome it's keeping me smiling


----------



## polly (Jan 15, 2015)

RIP Tubby  What a gorgeous boy.

I am starting to think that our new cat is a _little _bit stupid


----------



## Mogden (Jan 15, 2015)

polly said:


> RIP Tubby  What a gorgeous boy.
> 
> I am starting to think that our new cat is a _little _bit stupid
> 
> View attachment 66422


Those eyes!

Cats have a thing about bags. My lot have a thing for paper bags. Did I ever report the incident of Wilbur and the Primark bag? After some playing he managed to wear the bag like a scarf causing mayhem and confusion to himself and crossed legs laughter for me.  He wedged himself in the cat flap, legs flapping and the bag flailing behind him. After I stopped crying and he skulked back in later I cut all handles off paper bags whenever I gift them to them as it was funny but quite dangerous on reflection. 

I might make a tiny Moma of cats suggestion of slitting the handles and popping a bigger hole in the bottom which you can ignore of course. Still they are comedy creatures


----------



## polly (Jan 15, 2015)

I can just picture that Mogden  As I've said before, I've always had old cats so am really enjoying the lunacy of a younger one (apart from when she's noisily rolling batteries under our bedroom door at 4am  I don't even know where she found them - maybe she has opposable thumbs  ). Having said that, our last cat was so fat at one point that he got stuck in the cat flap. That was cool.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 15, 2015)

polly said:


> I can just picture that Mogden  As I've said before, I've always had old cats so am really enjoying the lunacy of a younger one (apart from when she's noisily rolling batteries under our bedroom door at 4am  I don't even know where she found them - maybe she has opposable thumbs  ). Having said that, our last cat was so fat at one point that he got stuck in the cat flap. That was cool.


I've had 2 startled cats wedged in the cat flap together  So many good stories!

Why is it generic household items are the ultimate in cat entertainment at 3 in the morning?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2015)

polly your cat pic reminds me of that angry posh cat i catsat for. that still makes me laugh


----------



## polly (Jan 15, 2015)

Mogden said:


> I've had 2 startled cats wedged in the cat flap together  So many good stories!
> 
> Why is it generic household items are the ultimate in cat entertainment at 3 in the morning?



 

Yes! I do not know. She's so fucking noisy at night that I genuinely don't think we'd notice if someone had broken in.

Orang Utan I don't know about angry posh cat story but it sounds good - is it on this thread somewhere?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2015)

It's on another thread. I was supposed to come and feed it twice a day while its owners were on holiday. it didn't like me. i took this pic:


----------



## trashpony (Jan 15, 2015)

That cat really, really hates you


----------



## polly (Jan 15, 2015)

Fucking hell! You were pretty brave to take that, tbh


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It's on another thread. I was supposed to come and feed it twice a day while its owners were on holiday. it didn't like me. i took this pic:



 at pissed off posh puss


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2015)

polly said:


> Fucking hell! You were pretty brave to take that, tbh


They paid me £150!


----------



## polly (Jan 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> They paid me £150!



Did you have to provide photographic evidence that you'd been there? I meant you were brave to get so close!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2015)

polly said:


> Did you have to provide photographic evidence that you'd been there? I meant you were brave to get so close!


Original thread:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/how-much-should-i-charge-for-catsitting.297431/


----------



## Epona (Jan 16, 2015)

Sonic keeps farting this morning.  He is sitting on top of my computer which gets quite hot and has 5 fans blowing air out of it, so a lot of hot air is pushed in an upwards direction.  Need gas mask


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2015)

Vincent and Brad (next door's cat who's moved in here and had a name change from Brett) now happy to sleep close to each other. The other cat Madge (who was Marmite when she lived next door) is asleep on the table out of shot.


----------



## moon (Jan 18, 2015)

The cat keeps waking me up at 6am by trying to get under the covers, not good when you go to sleep between 1 and 2 am..


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 20, 2015)

The Taxcat strikes once more.

It appears that brie, in line with most other dairy-based goodness, shall be taxed at source and on demand.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 20, 2015)

Charlie was at the vet for a check-up today. Ted's sent his blood away to a proper lab this time because he says it'll be a bit more accurate than the testing they can do at the surgery. Last time his T4 level was 7  That's far too low, but isn't particularly dangerous, just means he sleeps a lot and puts on weight. We were trying to get him stable though, after he fluctuated quite badly and had to be put on a higher dose of Felimazole to sort it out. I should get the results in the next few days or so.

And, well, yeah, he has put on weight. He's 5.85kg  Hypothyroidism (super low levels of T4 hormone) is supposed to suppress the appetite. LOL. Nope.


----------



## toggle (Jan 20, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> The Taxcat strikes once more.
> 
> It appears that brie, in line with most other dairy-based goodness, shall be taxed at source and on demand.



some of the ocerripe stuff in the fridge will cure her of that


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 23, 2015)

Not as funny and light hearted as I meant it to be


----------



## Epona (Jan 23, 2015)

Erm - I am going to give you the benefit of the doubt, but that feels (especially with pulling quotes from another thread and trying to have a discussion based on it in this thread) like a really weird post to make - and I really can't work out why.  It just seems like a very strange thing to do or say.

Like I say, am just going to take a deep breath and walk away for a few hours, but your post just seems very very... odd.

And your references to my husband being ill, and making comments about the fact that I was upset he was ill and in hospital and in danger of dying, come across as snide and deliberately cruel.

Walking away now.

EDIT:  (apart from there is some small pedantic part of me that really wants to come back and say your grammar is awful, please look up the different uses of apostrophes and Your/You're usage - I think I can walk away now I have said that).

And actually reading your post again what have I ever done to deserve that?   There is something deeply wrong with you.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 24, 2015)

My sister and her boyfriend bought a house a couple of years ago.  It's a beautiful place, but it had been repossessed from someone who seems to have lost her marbles and it was in a terrible state.  It also came with an elderly and extremely grumpy - or more to the point psychologically damaged - cat, who'd been neglected by the previous owner, and then bullied out by the fierce dogs she bought to keep the debt collectors away*.  She was living in the shed and was too scared to come into the house, and when they did persuade her to come in she disappeared up the chimney (which was quite apt as her name is Sooty), and then into the cupboard under the sink, where she hissed at anyone who came anywhere near and only emerged at night.  She also seemed to have a wee bit of malevolence about her: my sister's boyfriend is convinced that the pan she knocked off a high shelf and which just missed his head was deliberate, and they got back from a weekend away to find that she'd arranged all of their post in a neat pile in the hallway and weed on it.  Eventually she retreated to live in the garage.  They concluded that that was as close as she was ever likely to get to being domesticated and better than being in an unheated shed in winter, so they took to leaving her food there rather than in the kitchen.

I logged into Facebook this morning to find a photo of my sister's boyfriend working on his laptop, with Sooty sitting on his shoulder.  For some reason, just last week she suddenly seems to have got over her fear, decided that they're alright after all, and turned into as friendly a house cat as you could ever imagine. 

*Not long before she finally left a bailiff was seen running up the street with her Alsation's teeth firmly embedded in his right buttock.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 24, 2015)

Who can tell me - which animal did the ancient Egyptians worship?


----------



## CRI (Jan 24, 2015)

Bad selfie from Breeze





Wild Whiskers


----------



## CRI (Feb 1, 2015)

Moar Kitteh Please!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 5, 2015)

BEHOLD a new urban mog!

My mum has taken in a rescue cat - I'll be looking after him lots too. He's lovely, only arrived yesterday so still settling in.

Say hello to COLIN


----------



## Mogden (Feb 5, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> BEHOLD a new urban mog!
> 
> My mum has taken in a rescue cat - I'll be looking after him lots too. He's lovely, only arrived yesterday so still settling in.
> 
> ...


Ace name. Meow Colin!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Mogden (Feb 5, 2015)

I am not happy with Sachin. Last night I was in the living room having a brew before I skipped off to the pub to see a gig. All of a sudden I could hear a very distressed noise, something between wheezing and squeaking. Ran to the dining room thinking it was one of the cats choking horribly on something. Saw the back of Sachin and was ready to grab him and pound him to get whatever it was out of him when he turned and showed me a full sized live rat hanging out of his mouth! I shouted, he ran towards the cat flap, dropped said rat, panic set in!

Rat ran to the stairs, managed to climb a couple and then what was my first thought after Shitshitshit? Where is my tablet or phone so I can take a photo of it 

Thankfully for me, not for the rat, it was leg injured so not a fast runner. I persuaded it back down the stairs with flappy hand signals and a carrier bag, not wanting to touch it as I've no idea if it's wild or domestic. It ran round the dining room, dived into a bookshelf with its tail stuck out. Sachin is very amused at this point and watching beside me. I was less impressed as I was suffering from the very real start of a migraine yesterday evening so the rising blood pressure was making my head pound more.

I pulled the books from the book shelf and the bugger ran again towards my closed back door. My back door has a loose plastic step mount cos it's not plastered in yet and as I tried to work out where the sod was, the plastic moved. Ahhh it's under that then I thought. I moved the folded down sports bag like cat carrier I have by the back door and put it on the dining table, opened the back door, shifted all the back door steps bits and the git wasn't there. Then I realised that the cat carrier was actually quite heavy when I moved it. I picked it up off the table and swung it towards the door at which point the rat became Super Rat and leapt out of it mid flight leaving me a sweary, near brown trousered mess as this brown blur passed my eyes and myself.

I cajoled it out of the door with the cat carrier and got the door shut sharpish. Then went to the pub after some more swearing and complaining to the cats. I came back from the pub. The rat was back. But dead  Thank goodness for disposable gloves. I think Sachin must have killed it not long after I went cos the blood underneath it on the laminate was dry. A photo to best mate Mogden confirmed it as wild not domestic. I am blaming the student neighbours who have had 3 black bags of rubbish languishing in their garden since before Christmas. On the plus side, if there is one, I now know that vermin will not survive long in this house.

I had to get this out cos my brain is still suffering from migraine hangover and it keeps whizzing round my head but yeah, long story short, I was doing a bloody rat dance last night and it wasn't fun!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

You should be proud of him! Go Sachin!


----------



## Mogden (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You should be proud of him! Go Sachin!


In retrospect I was but at the time I was furious, especially with a migraine. I don't know if it had anything to do with the quantity of roast chicken he's had this week and that was his "gift" but at least he's a decent hunter and only gets the vermin.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

He protected you!


----------



## Mogden (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> He protected you!


He's most pleased you think so.  He sends a high five


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> BEHOLD a new urban mog!
> 
> My mum has taken in a rescue cat - I'll be looking after him lots too. He's lovely, only arrived yesterday so still settling in.
> 
> ...



o hai, colin


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello Colin, you handsome devil.

And a high-five to you, Sachin, you big brave rodentkiller!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 5, 2015)

Colin reading this thread


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 67324
> 
> Colin reading this thread



this could be the start of urban's own infinite cat project...


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 5, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> this could be the start of urban's own infinite cat project...


 that's excellent


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 7, 2015)

Colin continues to settle in, having discovered the sofas, chairs, beds already and he was on the side in the kitchen trying to open packets of cat food 

He is a cat indeed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin continues to settle in, having discovered the sofas, chairs, beds already and he was on the side in the kitchen trying to open packets of cat food
> 
> He is a cat indeed



the campaign for real cats would approve


----------



## story (Feb 7, 2015)

It must have been cold last night cos both of mine slept on the bed last night.

They're both getting on in years (16,17 years old) but both in good health. But sometimes when I'm cuddling up with them I feel sad because I know they'll die and I'll miss them. 

One-eyed-cat goes out into the back yard and he doesn't realise that I can see him through the window. He saunters in a distinguished fashion until he thinks he's out of sight and then his ears prick forward and he leaps and twirls like a kitten, chasing twigs and leaves and shadows and skittering sideways, even doing a parachute jump sometimes. Then he shakes himself off, pulls himself together, gathers his dignity about himself and mooches back to the house and in through the cat flap. However much I tempt and cajole him, he never ever chases and players with toys or string or laser pointers though. His playfulness is obviously a private pleasures and a secret matter.

Two-eyed-cat has taken to sleeping right beside my head at night. It's cute, but also a bit annoying: he wakes in the night and he puts his snout right up close to my ear and "accidentally" tickles me with his whiskers and purrs and purrs until I wake up. He only wants me to reposition my hand so that he can lie on top of it.

One-eyed-cat prefers to be petted and scritched in one specific spot on the back of his neck, just above the shoulder blades. If I don't get it just right he takes my hand with the tips of his claws and moves my hand to where he wants it to be. Having no understanding of human anatomy, or much concern for my discomfort, he expects my body to remain in the position that suits him so that he can recline against me, but wants my arm and hand to twist around unnaturally to accommodate his scratching preferences.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 7, 2015)

That's Bob taken to the vet twice this week - he's very up and down with his eating - we've almost given up trying to get meds into him as he's just not eating anything - so on Tuesday evening into the vet he went - our vets are really great they really do care about animals (which you would think would be a basic requirement but there's some out there that pretty obviously couldn't give a flying one) - anyway - he had an anti-nausea injection and a bit of an appetite booster which lasted for 24 hrs and then the next day we had to get a 1/4 pill into him which Mrs Voltz did through the use of a small piece of Cheddar cheese

And all seemed good - yet more special renal food ordered from Zooplus - which he's liked previously not it would appear that we're putting down a saucer of gravel for all the interest he's taking in it

Tried him on yet more "new" renal biscuits which he seemed to like last night and again this morning - except this time, after about 10 minutes of eating a table spoon full of biscuits "Whooh! Whooh! WHHHOOOOO!@!!" <splat!>

Up come the biscuits - a quick drink of water and a little sit down and he's back at the bowl of biscuits - this time they do stay down but the decision's made and he's off to the vet again this morning - again, luck was with us as they had a 10.30 appointment available

Two more injections and he's back home feeling very sorry for himself - hopefully he'll have a bit to eat this evening and he'll have bucked his ideas up by the morning

But he really is in the twilight days and weeks now - IF we get an extra month or two with him then that'll be really special but somehow I think that's the best we can hope for


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> That's Bob taken to the vet twice this week - he's very up and down with his eating - we've almost given up trying to get meds into him as he's just not eating anything - so on Tuesday evening into the vet he went - our vets are really great they really do care about animals (which you would think would be a basic requirement but there's some out there that pretty obviously couldn't give a flying one) - anyway - he had an anti-nausea injection and a bit of an appetite booster which lasted for 24 hrs and then the next day we had to get a 1/4 pill into him which Mrs Voltz did through the use of a small piece of Cheddar cheese
> 
> And all seemed good - yet more special renal food ordered from Zooplus - which he's liked previously not it would appear that we're putting down a saucer of gravel for all the interest he's taking in it
> 
> ...





(((High Voltage and bob)))


----------



## oryx (Feb 7, 2015)

HV I hope Bob picks up a bit and you get a few more precious weeks with him.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 8, 2015)

Dammit - we got back late'ish last night and Bob was definitely not right - he was very wobbly on his feet, was wanting to drink water but was so wobbly he was dipping his nose into the water and then pulling back almost with shock of the water - most of the night he was asleep on the landing we blocked off the stairs so he couldn't fall down them

Woke this morning at about 6.00'ish hoping that, we think it was the meds he had the previous day were reacting with him not well, that they had worn off - when I took him to the vets last week he had a similar wobbly reaction but within 12 hours he was back and wanting to eat - this is now 24+ hours since the similar meds and it looks like he's on a bad Acid trip - he's got dilated pupils, he can't really settle, he's "scanning" his head back and forwards when he does wake up - all in all he's not a very happy bunny at all this morning - already spoke with the vet at about 8 and he's of the opinion to just let him ride it out for the time being - hopefully this afternoon will see him on the mend


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh bless him  at least he has you both to look after him but it must be really quite distressing to watch him like this.  Hope he rallies a bit soon


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## High Voltage (Feb 8, 2015)

Mrs Voltz took him to the vet this afternoon - he's got very high potassium levels which are slowing his heart down, he's dehydrated, his red blood cell count is very low and his white blood cell count is very high

so - he's being rehydrated and he's on something to reduce his potassium levels - this is really serious life threatening

Then

The re-hydration may weaken even more his red cell count but the potassium levels MUST be got down

The vets also checked that he's not going anything untowards going on inside him which would result in the high white blood cell count - nothing's been found so we hope that it's "just" an infection causing the rise in white cells

He's right IN the woods are the moment and the vet's being honest and fair, he's seriously ill but we're treating one thing at a time

I don't feel that it's his "time" yet but we're getting closer to it - I really hope that he comes home this one last time

Again, this one has come right out of the blue - the severity and all that - he was at the vets yesterday and whilst obviously ill this was not even on the horizon - so we've all been caught out by this turn of events

Still, he's with the best of vets and if anyone Charlie and the team can


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 8, 2015)

(((Poor Bob and High Voltage & Mrs Voltz)))


----------



## izz (Feb 8, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> (((Poor Bob and High Voltage & Mrs Voltz)))


Many thanks, latest news, although still very poorly, Bob is alright in himself and has been noodling the nurse.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 8, 2015)

Purrs from the kids and best wishes from me to Bob.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 8, 2015)

Best wishes from me & Colin too


----------



## CRI (Feb 8, 2015)

Big wave to Colin.  I had a small koi carp called Colin once!

Warmest thoughts to Bob and his humans.


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 8, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Bob.  ((the HIgh Voltage household))


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 9, 2015)

Bob was pts last night at 9 o'clock - he didn't respond to the rehydration and was a very poorly boy in deed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 9, 2015)

((((High Voltage and family))))


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry to heat that, RIP Bob. (((High Voltage @Mrs Voltz)))


----------



## izz (Feb 9, 2015)

By all accounts Bob left this life as gently as he lived in it. He is greatly missed.


----------



## Manter (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear that High Voltage


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh no  RIP Bob


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that High Voltage You did so much for him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2015)

So sorry to hear that High Voltage  RIP Bob, I am sure he will be much missed but he was obviously much loved


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2015)

Farewell Bob 
Sad news, High Voltage


----------



## Mogden (Feb 9, 2015)

Bye bye Bob. From reports here you had a bloody good life and no doubt you're now noshing whatever you fancy. 

Comiserations to your hoomans.


----------



## oryx (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, HV. RIP Bob.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 9, 2015)

So sorry High Voltage . Rest In Purrs Bob.


----------



## CRI (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that High Voltage .  RIP Amazing Bob.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry High Voltage


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 10, 2015)

Were still both feeling very raw at the moment - there's a massive cat shaped hole in both of our lives - we lost Jess and Rusty earlier. Now previously I've had a fairly strict one cat in one cat out policy revolving around 3 cats - but with Bob being such a scaredy cat getting other cats when we lost the other 2 simply wasn't an option - so this is the first time in over 30 years when I've been catless - and it's not pleasant at all

We live in an old house and it makes noises - some are very similar to the noises Bob used to make when he came upstairs for his bed time cuddle and sleep. I've also heard the cat flap clicking last night - which it can't as it's locked closed to stop visitors coming in (granted that's how Calvin got Hobbes - and to a certain extent how I acquired Bob all those years ago but it's not really fair on other cat owners)

So now were in the market for a selection of cats to share our home with

Where we used to live in Weston-super-Mare we lived at a No 3 - so 3 cats became the 3 from 3

We now live at a No 24 

And what's the official unit of kittens? - do they come in baskets, bushels or buckets - "A bucket full of kittens my good man" does have a certain ring to it

But as with all things cat shaped - you don't choose them, they choose you. Mrs Voltz aka izz has for her heart set on several but from past experience I know that you know which one has chosen you and if it's a small pack of cats or one single sweetie then that's the way it's got to be - I know that izz wants a cat that's "hers" - one that will sit on her lap and sit on her side of the bed and have night time cuddles with her and I'm sure we'll find that animal


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 10, 2015)

High Voltage and izz - I'm sure that cat-shaped holes will soon be filled, I don't know where you are IRL, but I'm equally sure that there will be a rescue centre looking for you.

When I lost Flora, my first cat, it wasn't long before Hilli was rescued (as runts are not popular, but she's been a character) and I'll be doing the same again soon.


----------



## polly (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh RIP lovely Bob and massive condolences to you High Voltage and izz  It's so hard to adjust to a catless home. I was in a similar position last year and knew I wanted a cat, but didn't go looking for one because I knew one would find us. And she did. I hope you can take comfort in all the love and care you gave Bob, and a moggie that needs a new home comes your way soon.


----------



## izz (Feb 10, 2015)

thanks everyone, its purely gutwrenching at the moment.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 10, 2015)

It really is.  I was catless for several months before I got the Brothers Dim and it was horrid. At the same time, I needed space to grieve for my lost ladies. 

You'll know when you're ready


----------



## izz (Feb 10, 2015)

trashpony said:


> ... the Brothers Dim...



fab'lous


----------



## Manter (Feb 10, 2015)

trashpony said:


> It really is.  I was catless for several months before I got the Brothers Dim and it was horrid. At the same time, I needed space to grieve for my lost ladies.
> 
> You'll know when you're ready


Brothers dim


----------



## trashpony (Feb 10, 2015)

I can't believe it's taken me 18 months to come up with that


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 10, 2015)

So so sorry to hear about Bob, High Voltage.  Sending purrs from Mousch.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 11, 2015)

A friend saw this at Cincinnati Airport..


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 11, 2015)

Sirena said:


> A friend saw this at Cincinnati Airport..


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 11, 2015)

Manter said:


> Brothers dim



Starring in Dim Furrytales


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks all for your condolences - each day that passes the pain gets a little tiny bit less - still at the welling up stage mind so got a goodly way to go

On the positive side - We've got calls into 2 local re-homing organisations and there's a third, much bigger one on the way into Bristol that allows drop in visits - so that's going to be on the list to visit as well

Let's see what happens over the next weeks and months


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 11, 2015)

Colin is doing great 

His markings are cool - he's got little white ankle socks on the front, knee length stockings on the back, (all symmetrical), a diamond bib and a little fleck on his nose and belly. He's a very handsome chap


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 11, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin is doing great
> 
> His markings are cool - he's got little white ankle socks on the front, knee length stockings on the back, (all symmetrical), a diamond bib and a little fleck on his nose and belly. He's a very handsome chap
> 
> View attachment 67543


He looks very smart!


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 11, 2015)

The Taxcat had an especially successful day yesterday.

I bought some tins of tuna. She promptly taxed an entire tin of tuna before I got to have any, sitting there loudly slurping and smacking her lips as she ate what was supposed to have been the filling in MY tuna sandwich. The one I didn't get to have because she'd appropriated the filling thereof.

In desperation later that evening, and hoping to finish a late night snack unmolested, I sneak off to the bedroom with a steak sandwich.

I end up eating only HALF the steak contained therein.


----------



## toggle (Feb 11, 2015)

the one benefit is that she went out all night, rather than climbing under the duvet with us. this damn creature has gone as far as to dig her claws into the sleeve of my shirt to pin it in place so it makes her a comfy pillow.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> . I've also heard the cat flap clicking last night - which it can't as it's locked closed to stop visitors coming in (granted that's how Calvin got Hobbes



I thought a trap and a tuna sandwich was involved?



High Voltage said:


> And what's the official unit of kittens? - do they come in baskets, bushels or buckets - "A bucket full of kittens my good man" does have a certain ring to it



the unit of kittens is a box, e.g. 






although i think you can specify a small, medium or large box

i hope a nice kitteh (or nice kittehs) adopts you soon


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 12, 2015)

This has probably been posted but already, but if not it ought to be.

*edit* Bugger, you can't embed it - link here.


----------



## toggle (Feb 17, 2015)

seeing as madamme has been nesting under the covers so much an in the hopes of a good night's sleep, a cat igloo was purchased today. i know what you're thinking, but this time you're wrong. it will work. i have faith


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 18, 2015)

toggle said:


> seeing as madamme has been nesting under the covers so much an in the hopes of a good night's sleep, a cat igloo was purchased today. i know what you're thinking, *but this time you're wrong. it will work. i have faith*



Ha! Ha! Hahahaha Ha! 

The "only" way you'll get this to work is if you put the igloo underneath the covers on the bed, making her sleeping arrangements even more awkward for you than simply sleeping under the covers

And again, have you kept the receipt and the box?


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh! and a final Hah! for good measure


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> have you kept the receipt and the box?



if so, kitty will now be sleeping in the box...


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 18, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> if so, kitty will now be sleeping in the box...



Of course!


----------



## toggle (Feb 18, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Ha! Ha! Hahahaha Ha!
> 
> The "only" way you'll get this to work is if you put the igloo underneath the covers on the bed, making her sleeping arrangements even more awkward for you than simply sleeping under the covers
> 
> And again, have you kept the receipt and the box?



i actually stuck loads of treats in it and they are still fuicking there. 

but it was a charity shop purchase, only a couple of quid and if she really, really dosen't take it, then i'll give it to my mother for the cats she stole from me


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 19, 2015)

The other day my office mate and I were discussing the comparative sociology of the occult in early modern Europe and contemporary Africa.

I noticed that a large black cat had arrived and parked itself outside our office door (the office opens out onto a terrace, for all the desperate smokers).

"Nah, it's cool", my colleague said, "he's got plenty of white fur as well".


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 19, 2015)

This is my cat Layla and she is starting to do some odd things. I am worried she might be getting dementia as she approaches her 13th Birthday. Symptoms include late night wailing, erratic movement/pouncing and a new penchant for having a wee in the hall way on the post. I hope she is ok, I love her so much.


----------



## story (Feb 19, 2015)

Why does One-eyed-cat sleep on the hard floor under the sofa bed? There is a lovely snugly felted wool blanket provided on the sofa, which he was delighted by for weeks. He's now sleeping underneath the sofa bed, on the hard wood floor. There isn't a central heating pipe under there or anything. The room is quiet. He doesn't seem unwell or depressed in any way at all. I think he's just being contrary (being a cat, y'know...)


----------



## Mogden (Feb 19, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> This is my cat Layla and she is starting to do some odd things. I am worried she might be getting dementia as she approaches her 13th Birthday. Symptoms include late night wailing, erratic movement/pouncing and a new penchant for having a wee in the hall way on the post. I hope she is ok, I love her so much.


Might be worth a vet visit or at least phone call. Could be a UTI?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes - good idea.


----------



## izz (Feb 19, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> This is my cat Layla and she is starting to do some odd things. I am worried she might be getting dementia as she approaches her 13th Birthday. Symptoms include late night wailing, erratic movement/pouncing and a new penchant for having a wee in the hall way on the post. I hope she is ok, I love her so much.


She is beautiful and I can see why you love her. As Mogden quite rightly says, could be a UTI or some other physical thing and in any case should be down the vets, but if its any help at all, our Rusty started weeing in the house, we took her to the vet who ruled out any problem and we think now it was territorial. We had a catflap that was open all hours and would get visitors, we're now convinced it was territorial behaviour. Hope she's ok and is her happy healthy self soon.


----------



## tendril (Feb 19, 2015)

Well Anton has now fully settled in. He is using the cat flap to go in and out and there have been no fights with Radley, the big ginger tom. Have stopped the feliway now. Have found Radley in Anton's litter tray which I think might be a territorial thing. I usually keep my bedroom door closed (this is Anton's space and he has his own chipped flap in and out so Radley can't get in) but have noticed that when my door is open and Radley thinks there is no-one in he will come in for a sniff.

Anton has brought his first mouse into the house. I heard lots of noise in my room two nights ago and awoke to scenes of a scrabble. I could also hear some scuttling from behind the record shelves but couldn't see anything. Today I noticed a rather unpleasant smell and lo and behold, a dead mouse under my bed.

The life of a cat owner eh?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 19, 2015)

izz said:


> She is beautiful and I can see why you love her. As Mogden quite rightly says, could be a UTI or some other physical thing and in any case should be down the vets, but if its any help at all, our Rusty started weeing in the house, we took her to the vet who ruled out any problem and we think now it was territorial. We had a catflap that was open all hours and would get visitors, we're now convinced it was territorial behaviour. Hope she's ok and is her happy healthy self soon.



Thank you and that would make perfect sense - other cats have been visiting the front garden and she does it by the door to that. Will go to the vets as well though.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 19, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> This is my cat Layla and she is starting to do some odd things. I am worried she might be getting dementia as she approaches her 13th Birthday. Symptoms include late night wailing, erratic movement/pouncing and a new penchant for having a wee in the hall way on the post. I hope she is ok, I love her so much.


She's beautiful  
I can only echo what others have said above.
Incidentally, my cat's called Leyla.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Feb 20, 2015)

hello, hello...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2015)

It's Friday night...which means fire and catnip!


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 20, 2015)

Had the cat "done" the day before yesterday, and it looks at my wife as if she is the great deceiver as she was the one that put her in the carry cage thing to deliver it to the vets.
Am starting to warm to her now (the cat that is, not my wife) as she has stopped pissing and shitting everywhere and we haven't seen any more mice in the house, but I would still have preferred a Jack Russell.


----------



## izz (Feb 21, 2015)

QueenOfGoths , fire and 'nip, what a lucky mog


----------



## CRI (Feb 22, 2015)

Breeze keeping an eye on some visiting lady guinea pigs this past week.




 

Winning a stare down with Charlie Papillon


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2015)

she has amazing ears!
and what a cold putdown of a stare


----------



## oryx (Feb 22, 2015)

Breeze and Charlie look exactly like they are having a conversation.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 22, 2015)

oryx said:


> Breeze and Charlie look exactly like they are having a conversation.


----------



## oryx (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## CRI (Feb 22, 2015)

Bakunin said:


>


Except . . . 






And I can't get Charlie to give a paw or high five for anything!  Usually you use treats to teach this, but he's not interested in treats (yes, it's odd.)  I keep hoping he'll just copy the tricks Breeeze knows, but that hasn't worked either.


----------



## CRI (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh, another odd thing . . . Got Charlie a spare collar the other day and Breeze was sniffing his old one.  She's never worn a collar, so I thought, "Hmmm, I wonder . . ."  OH insisted she'd hate it.  Herbie (RIP) would never wear a collar.

Well, she was happy for me to put it on her and, it's still on.  She seems to "like" it, if that's possible.  It's quite loose and as she doesn't go out unaccompanied, it's unlikely she'd get it stuck on anything indoors, so I've just left it.  Strange she's taken to it like this.  (BTW, the photo is a yawn, not a wail of protest!  It's the only snap I got where you could see the collar under all that fur.) 

Edit - Just realised, you can see where she's had the tooth removed on one side.  Wow!


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 23, 2015)

CRI said:


> Oh, another odd thing . . . Got Charlie a spare collar the other day and Breeze was sniffing his old one.  She's never worn a collar, so I thought, "Hmmm, I wonder . . ."  OH insisted she'd hate it.  Herbie (RIP) would never wear a collar.
> 
> Well, she was happy for me to put it on her and, it's still on.  She seems to "like" it, if that's possible.  It's quite loose and as she doesn't go out unaccompanied, it's unlikely she'd get it stuck on anything indoors, so I've just left it.  Strange she's taken to it like this.  (BTW, the photo is a yawn, not a wail of protest!  It's the only snap I got where you could see the collar under all that fur.)
> 
> Edit - Just realised, you can see where she's had the tooth removed on one side.  Wow!


Brilliant photo!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2015)

CRI said:


> Oh, another odd thing . . . Got Charlie a spare collar the other day and Breeze was sniffing his old one.  She's never worn a collar, so I thought, "Hmmm, I wonder . . ."  OH insisted she'd hate it.  Herbie (RIP) would never wear a collar.
> 
> Well, she was happy for me to put it on her and, it's still on.  She seems to "like" it, if that's possible.  It's quite loose and as she doesn't go out unaccompanied, it's unlikely she'd get it stuck on anything indoors, so I've just left it.  Strange she's taken to it like this.  (BTW, the photo is a yawn, not a wail of protest!  It's the only snap I got where you could see the collar under all that fur.)
> 
> Edit - Just realised, you can see where she's had the tooth removed on one side.  Wow!


----------



## CRI (Feb 23, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 68056


FANTASTIC!


----------



## toggle (Feb 24, 2015)

so madamme liked sitting on me having her chest tickled and decided i could move onto belly. she did this by pushing my hand down and pinninh it in place with claws lolong  enough to lie on it.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Feb 25, 2015)

i recorded a video of little China (old neighbour's cat) bounding up to say hello. so cute! i love that meow! might have to steal her...


----------



## moose (Feb 26, 2015)

CRI said:


>


watch out for under-collar dreadlocks!


----------



## CRI (Feb 27, 2015)

moose said:


> watch out for under-collar dreadlocks!


Thanks.  Since she only wears a collar as a "fashion statement," I can take it off for regular brushes.  She's actually rocking a blue velvet number at the moment, instead of the red-with-bones one in the photo.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 27, 2015)

2 x home check days tomorrow - fingers crossed


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 28, 2015)

Well. That was interesting - first visit down - in and out in <10 minutes

"How long will the cats be left on their own?"

from about 8-5 - exactly like we said on the form we filled in prior to you coming out to do the home visit - you feel like saying but don't

We really have no idea how the visit went - but if successful then 2 young boys are on their way to us in the not too distant - I hope so because they've been in the rescue shelter for coming up to a year now and they need a nice forever home


----------



## Epona (Feb 28, 2015)

CRI said:


> Breeze keeping an eye on some visiting lady guinea pigs this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear lord, if I ever saw a feline facial expression that said "why is my lunch locked up in this cage?" that is it.  

(Don't worry, I know you keep them safe)


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 28, 2015)

Home visit number 2 completed and that was a much better visit - home visitor was here for 45 minutes - we knew her any way and we've spent time with No 3 or No 1 cat depending on what turns up first - she'll probably be No 1 cat

This home visitor had a clip board and a list of questions and was great - we passed with flying colours - she was a little concerned about our feed back on this mornings home visit - they're going to end up talking to each other as we're hoping to be homing 3 cats from 2 shelters - there's 2 brothers who are about 2 and have come from a multi cat (6) household - 2 were re-homed quickly and the remaining 4 have been in rescue for nearly a year - we're trying to get the 2 boys and then izz fell for an older cat at another rescue - she's only just been put into shelter  and she's a right little tart and just wants cuddles - her last home had had her from a kitten and she's now 10 - then they had a kid - and this was stressing the cat out - they'd been trying to get the cat into shelter for nearly 2 years - so she's a little bit wound up, but when we've met her 2 or 3 times now she's been lovely - she doesn't react to other cats so mixing with the boys shouldn't be a problem

Whilst all of this was going on we missed out on a family of 3, which would have been perfect from the local CPL

We know we're getting FiFi and we're just waiting to hear about Clive and Casper but both of our gut feelings is that, for whatever reason, we might not end up with the boys, which would be a shame but the other rescue has already said that we can pretty much have our pick if this happens so by hook or by crook this is going to be our last cat free night - we pick up FiFi at 11.00am tomorrow - pics, naturally, will follow as and when


----------



## izz (Mar 1, 2015)

Introducing, Fifi le Pew Voltage


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## izz (Mar 1, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


zackly how it is, she's barnacled to me and I've had three nose nudges since we got her here around 11:30


----------



## trashpony (Mar 1, 2015)

Someone has knocked their food all over the floor 

And someone else is supervising proceedings from on high


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 1, 2015)

She is gorgeous, izz, gorgeous


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello fifi! She's gorgeous 

trashpony - i feel your pain. My lot savaged a 3kg bag of food the other night


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 1, 2015)

CRI said:


> Breeze keeping an eye on some visiting lady guinea pigs this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Ooh, you found a delivery service. Pass the salt...'


----------



## trashpony (Mar 1, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Hello fifi! She's gorgeous
> 
> trashpony - i feel your pain. My lot savaged a 3kg bag of food the other night


It was their food bowl! They were just expressing their displeasure that no one was here overnight


----------



## CRI (Mar 1, 2015)

izz said:


> View attachment 68258
> 
> Introducing, Fifi le Pew Voltage


Hello you gorgeous thing.  Expression is priceless!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 1, 2015)

She is fabulous izz! Clearly very much at home


----------



## izz (Mar 1, 2015)

Many thanks everyone, obviously she's no replacement for the mogs who have gone before but she is settling in quite well, I'd say.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2015)

Vincent was out all night so he needed to rest today. All day


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 5, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Vincent was out all night so he needed to rest today. All day


Much more impressive than my lazy pair who rest all day despite staying in all night!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 6, 2015)

We pick up Clive and Casper tomorrow - we're back to a 3 cat household - introducing 2 to 1 in the not to distant will be interesting but I have high hopes of FiFi, she's really settled in and I'm hoping that her confidence will bring the 2 boys out of their shell when we introduce them to each other - the boys, having been in a rescue for nearly a year will need a lot of patience and they have their own room already sorted out for them

Pictures blah blah blah


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 6, 2015)

trashpony said:


> And someone else is supervising proceedings from on high View attachment 68260



It's that face that does it for me every time


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 6, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> We pick up Clive and Casper tomorrow - we're back to a 3 cat household - introducing 2 to 1 in the not to distant will be interesting but I have high hopes of FiFi, she's really settled in and I'm hoping that her confidence will bring the 2 boys out of their shell when we introduce them to each other - the boys, having been in a rescue for nearly a year will need a lot of patience and they have their own room already sorted out for them
> 
> Pictures blah blah blah


Yay! Moar catz.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 6, 2015)

izz said:


> View attachment 68258
> 
> Introducing, Fifi le Pew Voltage


I swear you can tell from that picture that she smells really nice.

Edited to say, i think it's because its such a close up pic that instinctively I wanted to sniff her. In that way that one does.  Or is that just me?  

(this may be the cava talking)


----------



## moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Perfectly reasonable!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Vincent was out all night so he needed to rest today. All day



one of the mogs who used to share my house had a habit of going away for weekends - i might see him friday evening, then he'd come home shagged out* and hungry sunday night (or sometimes monday night) and sleep for a day or two

i assume it was some sort of underground catnip party scene...

* not absolutely literally as he'd been 'done'


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 7, 2015)

FiFi really is the strangest of cats - she loves fuss but is totally not focussed on food - we've tried her with chicken, mackerel and numerous "wet" foods and she's pretty much turned her nose up at all of them

What she does like is cat milk, she had her nose quite quickly into some Haagen Daaz ice-cream but that was whisked away quickly and biscuits - but she'll only eat sparingly

I'm much more used to cats that are like toggle and Bakunin's little madam who will stick their nose unprompted into any meal on the off chance that they might like it and will only know if they like it by being given some NOW!


----------



## izz (Mar 7, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> I swear you can tell from that picture that she smells really nice.
> 
> Edited to say, i think it's because its such a close up pic that instinctively I wanted to sniff her. In that way that one does.  Or is that just me?
> 
> (this may be the cava talking)




Its perfectly reasonable to smell cats (provided they don't object of course) and in the absence of smellovision I can report she smells very fresh and sweet, like a perfume. Her breath is unnaturally fresh, indeed in many ways unnatural would be a good description, eats mainly dried food, doesn't like wet food or fish or chicken. Her only vice thus far was a sniff of the bowl that had some melting ice cream in it. Thank goodness her shit stinks or I'd find it a bit unnerving


----------



## Mogden (Mar 7, 2015)

Stone in my household, or is that cathold, rejects all human food point blank. Then the others have favourite foods they gobble but Mookie is fussy in that human food has to be in tiny size or he won't touch it. Speak of the devil and he appears on the armchair! So it might be size for FiFi?


----------



## Mogden (Mar 7, 2015)

ION my lot have got their Spring pants on so there's much rug sliding, chatting and bonkers cat dancing where they are more vertical than horizontal.  And they all smell deliciously fresh


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 7, 2015)

Then there is that fresh just come in out of the cold cat smell it MUST be really cold (night is best) - they smell like the freshest cleanest laundry imaginable


----------



## izz (Mar 7, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Stone in my household, or is that cathold, rejects all human food point blank. Then the others have favourite foods they gobble but Mookie is fussy in that human food has to be in tiny size or he won't touch it. Speak of the devil and he appears on the armchair! So it might be size for FiFi?


so maybe size IS important - well that's an excellent thought and we shall conduct some experiments. She's chowing down the dried food so she's not going to starve but should we ever need to get meds into her then i'll want options.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 7, 2015)

Just got the 2 boys back home - the difference between them and FiFi is massive - she was out of the cat box and nosing around within minutes - up on our laps, wanting fuss and generally wanting to be "home"

The boys, on the other hand were really subdued on the journey back - not a squeak out of them - I opened their travel boxes and neither of them moved, they were happy just staying in their little box world - then Casper noticed he could get out and jumped up on a shelf to hide and then Clive got out and went and hid in a box

We've left some food and drink and "facilities" out for them and are going to leave them nice and quiet for a bit just to let them get a bit used to their new home

It's not really the time to take pictures with the chance of a flash going off so I'm afraid you're going to have to wait


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2015)

My little tiger


----------



## polly (Mar 7, 2015)

How lovely that you have a houseful of cats again, izz and High Voltage  Maybe the boys are a bit institutionalised... I'm sure it won't take long for them to settle in.

My cat has her spring pants on too - she is pure crazy. One thing I've noticed (from the savaged sofa arms and ALL my clothes  ) is that she doesn't know how to put her claws in. She gets attached to any soft surface she's on, stupid cat  Does anyone have any tricks for teaching her? I've had a google but not much of any use came up.


----------



## izz (Mar 7, 2015)

polly said:


> How lovely that you have a houseful of cats again, izz and High Voltage  Maybe the boys are a bit institutionalised... I'm sure it won't take long for them to settle in.
> 
> My cat has her spring pants on too - she is pure crazy. One thing I've noticed (from the savaged sofa arms and ALL my clothes  ) is that she doesn't know how to put her claws in. She gets attached to any soft surface she's on, stupid cat  Does anyone have any tricks for teaching her? I've had a google but not much of any use came up.


how old is she polly ?


----------



## polly (Mar 7, 2015)

izz said:


> how old is she polly ?



About 1 - we're not 100% sure as she was a rescue who was found dumped.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My little tiger


I've just spent five minutes with a cat just like that. I've come back from a great night out feeling a little sad that it was all over and it came rushing out to me, headbutting the fuck out of my outstretched hand. He (somehow felt like a he) was so nice and friendly and up for a stroke that all woes were banished. What a smashing cat.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 8, 2015)

The boys have used their "facilities" during the night and some of the treats put down have been eaten

So according to the Battersea Dogs and Cats web site for timid cats this is to be expected - interestingly and without having done any reading or research my approach seems to be pretty much in line with what they're recommending - nice quiet room, bit of company just to get them used to us and our smell. Not trying to stroke them, nice soft quiet voice, then leave them alone for a bit and repeat - this afternoon I'll be watching a film in their room with ear phones in so that I'll be in with them for an hour or 2

Interestingly it's not uncommon for a cat to go off it's food for a couple of days  after a re-homing


----------



## Mogden (Mar 8, 2015)

My boys are far more homely and cuddly. The girls are the aloof independent ones.  I say this with a Mookie glued to my thigh who is my hermaphrokitty. So it makes sense they take a bit more time to settle in.  So lovely you have new additions


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I've just spent five minutes with a cat just like that. I've come back from a great night out feeling a little sad that it was all over and it came rushing out to me, headbutting the fuck out of my outstretched hand. He (somehow felt like a he) was so nice and friendly and up for a stroke that all woes were banished. What a smashing cat.


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 8, 2015)

Cat thread !!

Sweet.

We have two. I believe they both have mild forms of OCD


Chickun

 

Cact


----------



## CRI (Mar 8, 2015)

Lovely catching up with all the kittynews.

The many moods of Breeze, most of them slight variations on "a bit pissed off."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2015)

CRI said:


> The many moods of Breeze, most of them slight variations on "a bit pissed off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2015)

Such a beautiful cat. What make is it again?


----------



## CRI (Mar 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Such a beautiful cat. What make is it again?


She's a Maine Coon.  Cat of my dreams!

Some people get sports cars when they hit that midlife phase.  I get the pets I've always wanted instead!


----------



## Mogden (Mar 8, 2015)

I love Maine Coons. So cuddly, gorgeous and photogenic. Is Breeze very chatty?

If I was offered a cat of my choosing I'd go for British Blue or a Scottish Fold.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2015)

There are two cats in this picture

And in this one


----------



## Mogden (Mar 8, 2015)

Tell tails give them away  Did I mention I love cats.


----------



## CRI (Mar 8, 2015)

Mogden said:


> I love Maine Coons. So cuddly, gorgeous and photogenic. Is Breeze very chatty?
> 
> If I was offered a cat of my choosing I'd go for British Blue or a Scottish Fold.


All cats are great, all dogs are great, heck, all animals are great (I'm at risk of acquiring more pets, so I need to watch out!)

Funny thing about Breeze - she used to be very vocal, but speaking "Maine Coon" which is a sort of buzzing, trilling kind of sound - almost barking when she got excited (like when you were about to feed her.) 

But, since Charlie arrived last September, she's started talking more like a normal cat.  She used to only "meow" if she seriously wanted to get your attention, or was murdering a cuddly toy.  I can't work out if it's because she thinks he understands "meow" better, or she thinks she has to meow to get our attention with Charlie-the-attention-seeker around.

Nice thing though is that she is a bit more cuddly now than before he came.   She was always an, "Alright, you grabbed me and put me on your lap, I suppose I will let you cuddle me," whereas now, on occasion, she's been known to jump on one of our laps because she WANTS to.  After about 5 minutes, you get dead legs though as she's about twice the weight of Charlie!


----------



## CRI (Mar 8, 2015)

trashpony said:


> There are two cats in this picture
> View attachment 68609
> And in this one
> View attachment 68610


Your boys are just so gorgeous now (well, they always were of course!)


----------



## Mogden (Mar 8, 2015)

CRI said:


> All cats are great, all dogs are great, heck, all animals are great (I'm at risk of acquiring more pets, so I need to watch out!)
> 
> Funny thing about Breeze - she used to be very vocal, but speaking "Maine Coon" which is a sort of buzzing, trilling kind of sound - almost barking when she got excited (like when you were about to feed her.)
> 
> But, since Charlie arrived last September, she's started talking more like a normal cat.  She used to only "meow" if she seriously wanted to get your attention, or was murdering a cuddly toy.  I can't work out if it's because she thinks he understands "meow" better, or she thinks she has to meow to get our attention with Charlie-the-attention-seeker around.



Stone, my tubby custard Maine Coon mix, is a triller. To speak to him I blow loosely through my lips for a sort of reverberating brrrr sound. Just done it now to understand how to describe it and he's come up to see me 

I think they do change voice in the presence of others or with new company. My favourite cat video ever is that cat at a window barking and then meowing when it realises a human is watching.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2015)

CRI said:


> After about 5 minutes, you get dead legs though


OMG I so totally know that feeling! Bubbles is an absolute biffa. I can't have him sitting on me for more than about 5 minutes. He weighs a bloody ton


----------



## Mogden (Mar 8, 2015)

Same here. Stone is a weighty puddin' but it's fur not fat. I'm teaching him to stand up on his back legs for fuss so I don't have to pick him up so much although when I do he favours baby pose on his back.


----------



## CRI (Mar 8, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Same here. Stone is a weighty puddin' but it's fur not fat. I'm teaching him to stand up on his back legs for fuss so I don't have to pick him up so much although when I do he favours baby pose on his back.


Ah, Breeze just tried to position herself between keyboard and screen, so I grabbed her for a I-will-cuddle-you-like-a-baby-and-you-will-enjoy-it sessions.  It was lovely and full of purrs, for the 5 minutes before the feet went numb, yes!  

Pets in this house are divided between those who'll be held like a baby and those that won't.

Will = Breeze and Griff
Won't = Charlie and Malcolm


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2015)

Likes being held like a baby:

Doesn't like it

My babies


----------



## trashpony (Mar 8, 2015)

gosh those are massive! Sorry


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 8, 2015)

trashpony said:


> gosh those are massive! Sorry


Who cares, they're beautiful


----------



## izz (Mar 9, 2015)

a question, oh mogworshippers, how long in a day should a mog have access to the 'nip ?

Fifi is currently enjoying a sock which has had some herbal catnip put in it, she can be a trifle over-excitable and does, at the moment, get over stimulated, should I restrict access to her 'nip or will she self-limit ?


----------



## Mogden (Mar 9, 2015)

Mine are buzzed and sober again within an hour. They have nip access about once a month but that's more cos it makes my place look like an explosion in a dried herbs factory!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 9, 2015)

I just heard a really alarming whooshing coming from the kitchen and discovered Loki boiling the kettle 

I think I might unplug it overnight


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I just heard a really alarming whooshing coming from the kitchen and discovered Loki boiling the kettle
> 
> I think I might unplug it overnight



you must have a new improved cat - the mogs i lived with never made me a cuppa


----------



## izz (Mar 10, 2015)

'nip update, she is self-limiting, which is a relief.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 10, 2015)

Colin has settled in well


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 10, 2015)

So, £60'odd later and a "cat tree" arrived via Zooplus - carried into the house and assembled after a hard day at work watching You Tube what's the cat doing?

Sitting on the back of the settee looking at the Cat Tree - I'm now waiting for the little shit (petite merde she's got a French style name after all) to hop into the delivery box - which, obviously, has been kept - along with the genuine spare parts - the ceiling isn't high enough for the final cat hammock and scratching post which would have added yet another foot to the over all height - the adjustable steady is braced (correctly as per instructions) against the ceiling so it really can't go any higher

Pics, naturally blah blah blah


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Sitting on the back of the settee looking at the Cat Tree - I'm now waiting for the little shit (petite merde she's got a French style name after all) to hop into the delivery box


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 11, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Not that far off to be honest - izz was bribing her to get onto the tree with Dreamies and that worked - if "I" was a cat then this tree thing would be the Tom's Testi's and you'd have to prize me out of it - but FiFi is having far more fun at the moment "singing" to the 2 boys in their room and generally being naughty


----------



## story (Mar 11, 2015)

Two-eyed-cat is here beside me in the bed. He has just farted. It truly stinks. I'm immersed in a stinky miasm.

One-eyed-cat has just joined us and as he drew breath to start purring he stopped short, looked shocked, sneezed, put on his affronted look, and jumped off the bed.

It's that bad.


----------



## Epona (Mar 12, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I just heard a really alarming whooshing coming from the kitchen and discovered Loki boiling the kettle
> 
> I think I might unplug it overnight



That is fairly awesome, but I have to say that the top of the "this sort of thing" table is forever taken by me smelling singed fur and heading to the kitchen to find Radar sitting on top of the recently-used toaster and "fishing" in the slots with his paws.  He still thinks I removed him from somewhere warm and grabbed his feet for no good reason, rather than that I promptly removed him and made sure his foot fur was no longer burning.  The cat is a complete idiot with no sense of danger.  
(He was fine).


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 12, 2015)

Epona said:


> . . . . me smelling singed fur and heading to the kitchen to find Radar sitting on top of the recently-used toaster and *"fishing" in the slots with his paws.  *He still thinks I removed him from somewhere warm and grabbed his feet for no good reason, rather than that I promptly removed him and made sure his foot fur was no longer burning.  The cat is a complete idiot with no sense of danger.
> (He was fine).



Glad to hear that he was fine . . . so . . . 

BRILLIANT!  - I can picture this now in my minds eye and the look of indignation he must have had when he was unceremoniously dumped "somewhere"

And news on the Cat Tree front - FiFi has adopted the tree - she climbs up and down it and hides (at about mid chest to low face height) ready to "pounce" on her prey - which would appear this morning to be me

Bear in mind that I'm on double cat litter tray duty first thing so you'd think that she'd show a little appreciation having just freshened her facilities (which were light to the tune of one Poo! btw - how long should a cat go without . . . you know . . . "going" - she's been pretty regular and she's definitely eating and is using the box for a widdling so the new regime isn't causing her issues)


----------



## trashpony (Mar 12, 2015)

Is anyone watching the 'Cats do funny things' thing on Channel 5? It is basically a compilation of all the cat videos on the internet but it made me laugh (again)


----------



## polly (Mar 12, 2015)

I just let Osh outside for the first time  We live on a really busy junction and people drive like twats round here, so I was unsure whether to keep her indoors or not. But she's been _so _keen to get out that I didn't have the heart to keep her in any longer. She immediately jumped over the garden wall into the building site next door *bites nails* She has absolutely NO sense at all. Please come back, little cat! I might put her food bowl by the cat flap...


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 13, 2015)

If the booming and crashing come from "next door" are anything to go by - the boys might be coming, slightly out of their shells a bit

Clive is slightly braver than Casper - he doesn't totally hide out of sight and will eat tuna and treats that are put slightly out in the open and I think it's him making some of the noise

Casper, on the other hand, really is a scaredy cat - the name was invented for him - I went into their room last night and he was on a low shelf and he simply froze - one paw in mid-air. I sat down quietly and took tiny side glances and he didn't move for a good minute - then out of my view and so quietly I didn't hear anything he disappeared into one of the many safe boxes we've left around the room for them to hide in

With these 2 any progress is going to be slow and, not painful, literally, but it's going to take ages. In my head a day with us undoing each day they were in the rescue and that was coming up to a year 

The difference between Clive and Casper and FiFi really is staggering - she's a little madam, has totally taken over the remainder of the house - she loves watching the Bird in the Tree channel on Cat TV (the windows, incase you're wondering) after an initial "not really interested" she now loves her tree where she'll spin round one of the up rights chasing her tail in what looks remarkably like a Pole-dancer (not that I know what one of "those" <shudder> looks like)


----------



## polly (Mar 13, 2015)

polly said:


> I just let Osh outside for the first time  We live on a really busy junction and people drive like twats round here, so I was unsure whether to keep her indoors or not. But she's been _so _keen to get out that I didn't have the heart to keep her in any longer. She immediately jumped over the garden wall into the building site next door *bites nails* She has absolutely NO sense at all. Please come back, little cat! I might put her food bowl by the cat flap...



She came back  Ran in, scoffed, went upstairs for a massive kip. She's out again now and seems to be absolutely loving it. I'm really pleased we let her out (at least I will be until she brings in a baby bird). She's chipped and has been here for three months. Reckon that's as safe as I can make her.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2015)

the cat wot adopted us seems to favour mrs21 over me - I guess it is a feeder thing - she seems to knock on our bedroom door in the morning and mrs21 gets up to feed her , so she tends to leap on mrs21's lap in the evening and seems to shy away from me (and my lap)


----------



## oryx (Mar 13, 2015)

marty21 said:


> the cat wot adopted us seems to favour mrs21 over me - I guess it is a feeder thing - she seems to knock on our bedroom door in the morning and mrs21 gets up to feed her , so she tends to leap on mrs21's lap in the evening and seems to shy away from me (and my lap)



'My' cat has turned into a little daddy's girl since we moved in together 8 years ago. 

He gets up earlier and gets home earlier, so is the one to feed them.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 13, 2015)

marty21 said:


> the cat wot adopted us seems to favour mrs21 over me - I guess it is a feeder thing - she seems to knock on our bedroom door in the morning and mrs21 gets up to feed her , so she tends to leap on mrs21's lap in the evening and seems to shy away from me (and my lap)



some cats are more nervous of men


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> some cats are more nervous of men



Very true, my Jakes is scared of men standing or walking around.
Not managed to work out why, but he was like it before he came to live with us, so it is nothing that has happened here that has made him nervous.
I have another cat who is related and comes from the same household who is absolutely fine with anyone, so there is no real explanation for it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 15, 2015)

Epona said:


> Very true, my Jakes is scared of men standing or walking around.
> Not managed to work out why, but he was like it before he came to live with us, so it is nothing that has happened here that has made him nervous.
> I have another cat who is related and comes from the same household who is absolutely fine with anyone, so there is no real explanation for it.



Short of asking the kittehs, not sure we're going to be sure

I've seen various theories, including men having deeper voices, (generally) heavier treads, different smell.

Also, sadly probably the case that if a cat has had a bad experience with a hooman being violent, it's more likely to have been a man...


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 15, 2015)

Can I go off topic a bit?

What do people think of Joe & Jill's dry cat food?  I have bought it for the second week now; the three really like it and the meat content is quite high though I am suspicious of the 'meal' content.  Do they really like because it is very good or because crack has been added to it?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2015)

Now we have to make arrangements for holidays and weekends away  may be a silly question but do people take their cats on holiday? I'm talking holidays in the same country and that  would they run away if you let them out in a strange place? (like Dorset )


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2015)

When Puisin was initially making friends with us, it was through me, I'd be sitting outside having a smoke and she would come up to me and jump on my knee - mrs21 didn't meet her for several weeks


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 16, 2015)

oryx said:


> 'My' cat has turned into a little daddy's girl since we moved in together 8 years ago.
> 
> He gets up earlier and gets home earlier, so is the one to feed them.


I moved in with my fella about 3 years ago and our cats are still very much our cats, mine follows me everywhere and his comes running to the front door when he hears my fella coming home from work. If their favourite person's not in the other will do but as soon as the favourite arrives the other one's completely ignored


----------



## Mapped (Mar 16, 2015)

Has anyone had experience of introducing a cat into a house with a small baby? After our last one met his end in Australia we're thinking of going to the shelter to get a new one next month (baby will be 4 months old). My wife's wants one, but is wondering if its a wise move.

My mum's cat went for baby when we visited, but she's a horrid thing that goes for any human that isn't my mum.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 16, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Now we have to make arrangements for holidays and weekends away  may be a silly question but do people take their cats on holiday? I'm talking holidays in the same country and that  would they run away if you let them out in a strange place? (like Dorset )


My friend always takes her cat on holiday. But I've never taken mine. Mine loathe being in the car too much to consider it. 

You can get cat feeders if you're away overnight - I only get someone to look after the boys if I'm away more than a night


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 16, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> Can I go off topic a bit?
> 
> What do people think of Joe & Jill's dry cat food?  I have bought it for the second week now; the three really like it and the meat content is quite high though I am suspicious of the 'meal' content.  Do they really like because it is very good or because crack has been added to it?



I'd like to know this too please and would also like to know where the best place online to get quality cat food from is. Pets At Home is getting quite expensive and it would be good to know if there's anywhere cheaper. Thx!


----------



## story (Mar 16, 2015)

I known several cats who go camping with their people, or to festivals.

I know a couple of cats who commute between different homes with no trouble at all. 

I once knew a cat who'd travel with his human to visit the parents. He'd go on the Tube and the train in an open box and wander about or sit on the seats while en route.

And I've known plenty of cats who never ever even wanted to go out their own front door, who cried and vomited in they car, or hid under things if they were ever in a strange house.

As ever with cats, it depends on the cat....


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't mistreat your kitty or else...
https://fbstatic-a.akamaihd.net/rsrc.php/v2/y4/r/-PAXP-deijE.gif


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 16, 2015)

Mapped said:


> Has anyone had experience of introducing a cat into a house with a small baby? After our last one met his end in Australia we're thinking of going to the shelter to get a new one next month (baby will be 4 months old). My wife's wants one, but is wondering if its a wise move.
> 
> My mum's cat went for baby when we visited, but she's a horrid thing that goes for any human that isn't my mum.



Depends on the cat & the shelter - some will not re-home to households with small children, not sure about babies (allergies?), but if someone will be at home all day that might be regarded as a positive point.


----------



## oryx (Mar 16, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Now we have to make arrangements for holidays and weekends away  may be a silly question but do people take their cats on holiday? I'm talking holidays in the same country and that  would they run away if you let them out in a strange place? (like Dorset )



I really would not take a cat on holiday! All the ones I know or have known hate travelling, and they would be quite likely to get lost if you let them out in a strange place.....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2015)

obviously not my cat but




> 'Semi-feral' cathedral cat under suspicion following dog attacks in Wells-
> 
> Louis, a 17-year-old ginger tom, accused of pouncing ‘like a wild lion in the jungle’ on to unsuspecting pet pooch’s head



story (guardian) here



the kitty who used to live with my (now) ex would occasionally pick fights with dogs


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2015)

oryx said:


> I really would not take a cat on holiday! All the ones I know or have known hate travelling, and they would be quite likely to get lost if you let them out in a strange place.....


 I'm thinking that too - mrs21 may over-rule me though  she has been off sick for 2 days and has been bonding even more with the cat


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2015)

trashpony said:


> My friend always takes her cat on holiday. But I've never taken mine. Mine loathe being in the car too much to consider it.
> 
> You can get cat feeders if you're away overnight - I only get someone to look after the boys if I'm away more than a night



I've seen someone who runs a big festival stalls who travels with their cat...... Working a really early shift one morning this cat arrived out of the mist for a stroke, then fucked off.....

Went into a a place to sit an have food and the cat turned up again, it was the owners of the food place and they just take the cat around with them wherever they go.

It had a little wristband on its collar and everything


----------



## Mogden (Mar 17, 2015)

Jan who runs Jan's Van, the kiddie festival play area, has or had a cat in residence. I see her at Off The Tracks but she does other stints across the country.


----------



## oryx (Mar 17, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I'm thinking that too - mrs21 may over-rule me though



Don't. Seriously, don't. Taking a cat on holiday is not a good idea!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 18, 2015)

Question for multi cat households - with the 2 boys being kept in one room for the time being - until they get a less stressed with their new home - I have a question - how do you make sure that BOTH cats are getting stuff to eat?

Clive is slightly more out going than Casper in that he'll eat tuna when it's put close to him but Casper is still at the really hidey stage - we're putting down plenty of food, they have access to more than adequate water but neither of us sees Casper eating anything but we do see Clive eating from both dishes when tuna is put down

In the morning and when we get home at night, usually both bowls are empty - there's more often than not 2 different "deposits" in the litter tray so I'm making the assumption that both are eating - any thoughts?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 18, 2015)

They're both eating  
One of mine is in charge of food (the fat one, funnily enough ) and he always gets first dibs on food. But the other one eats eventually. If there's 2 types of poo, 2 cats are eating


----------



## oryx (Mar 18, 2015)

One of ours eats like a horse and is skinny as a rake, the other seems to hardly eat and is a bit of a porker.

Cats defy all logic.


----------



## CRI (Mar 18, 2015)

Just back from 3 nights away at the coast with dog, cat, 2 guinea pigs and OH of course.  It was the first time going with the Charlie as well, but we've travelled with Breeze and the pigs quite a few times.  Breeze isn't exactly enthused about car journeys and once or twice has got car sick if a windy, rough and hilly road is involved.  This time though, it was plain sailing both ways.  Got quite a shocked look from the owner of the cabin where we stayed when all these creatures started pouring out of a Smart ForFour! 

She loves being in new places - explores every nook and cranny and within about an hour, completely makes herself at home.   She only goes out on the lead because basically, she's not street wise at all, might be okay but I don't want to take the risk.  Weather was rubbish though except on Saturday morning, so she didn't go out very much.  Was content to sit on the back of the sofa watching birds!  

I really do think it's down to the individual cat.  I know most take a looooooong time to adjust to a new environment and openly dislike car travel.  The only way you can find out is to try - maybe a shorter trip to start with.

(Obligatory Breeze on holiday snaps . . .)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2015)

CRI said:


> Breeze isn't exactly enthused about car journeys



tbh, cats don't generally do 'enthused' - that's for _dogs_

be more cat!


----------



## CRI (Mar 18, 2015)

Ha, rawhide twists and dog biscuits are also supposed to be for dogs, but don't tell Breeze!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 19, 2015)

trashpony said:


> . . . If there's 2 types of poo, 2 cats are eating



If tonights offerings are anything to go by I think we've managed to acquire another 2 or possibly 3 cats


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 21, 2015)

cross-posted

following the fire at battersea arts centre last week, the resident kitty was missing.

he has been found safe


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 22, 2015)

Our beautiful Gypsy cat was run over last night and left on the road. A neighbour found her at 11pm and came to us this morning. It has been a very strange sad day. We buried her out in the countryside next to a pub specialising in cider so went and raised a glass to her 24 years she has been adored by the family.

I'm so happy that my BF had kippers for breakfast yesterday so one of her final meals was enjoyable and not the Felix pouches I bought and she didn't like.

R.I.P Gypsy cat x x x


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 22, 2015)

So sorry to hear this - 24 years that's truly amazing - she must have been a very loved cat indeed


----------



## Mogden (Mar 22, 2015)

That's a hugely big age for a cat.  Lots and lots of cuddles had in that time. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you..and yep epic age she reached and was still looking after herself and quite sprightly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 22, 2015)

RIP, Gypsy Cat

((((moonsi til ))))


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 22, 2015)

RIP Gypsy Cat - that is a very good age.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 22, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about Gypsy cat


----------



## CRI (Mar 23, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Really sorry to hear about Gypsy cat


Oh my, so sorry to hear about Gypsy Cat.  RIP.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 23, 2015)

RIP Gypsy and condolences to moonsi til


----------



## QOTH (Mar 23, 2015)

Mapped said:


> Has anyone had experience of introducing a cat into a house with a small baby? After our last one met his end in Australia we're thinking of going to the shelter to get a new one next month (baby will be 4 months old). My wife's wants one, but is wondering if its a wise move.
> 
> My mum's cat went for baby when we visited, but she's a horrid thing that goes for any human that isn't my mum.



Senior cat was about 6 months old when I had my son - apart from sleeping in the pram while unoccupied by baby he was completely indifferent.  AFAIK it's an urban myth that cats can suffocate a child by sleeping on them.  Cats like warm, dry comfortable places, not damp wriggly, smelly, snuffly, farty howly places.  

I think it can be challenging to introduce a cat to a toddler - I found that with ours that because the cat had always been there, we didn't go through the endless chase-scratch-waaah-chase-scratch-waaah process that we get when other people's kids are introduced to our cat. Or maybe I just have a very uncurious child. 

In conclusion, get a cat. Do it, do it now. Cats.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 24, 2015)

FiFi in her tree house


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 24, 2015)

The boys - they are still very "hidey" at the moment - not as bad as in these pictures but we're a LONG way off having them as lap cats

Clive is the mainly tabby / white one and Casper is the mainly white one with the black stripe on his face


----------



## passenger (Mar 24, 2015)

nipped out her nut lol


----------



## Libnat (Mar 24, 2015)

My cat got diagnosed with asthma a few weeks ago. $400 in vet care later and he's alive. Expensive ass cat. Woke me up having a coughing attack last night. Annoying ass cat. Cat that wasn't even mine. Ex left it here when she moved out. Deadbeat ass bitch.


----------



## oryx (Mar 24, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> FiFi in her tree house
> 
> View attachment 69205



That is a lovely pic (and cat), although I did think at first that the little bed thing was part of FiFi.


----------



## QOTH (Mar 25, 2015)

Junior cat (8 months) has recently been neutered and allowed in the garden for the first time - however since then either he, or senior cat (7 years old) has started spraying prolifically in the house.  This was not a problem before - Senior Cat was always very well housetrained, as was Junior Cat. Now my house smells like a crazy cat lady house :-( .  We haven't caught either of them in the act, so I don't yet know who's responsible (possibly both!).   

Putting an amateur cat psychology hat on, I'd say that Senior Cat is pissed off about Junior Cat being allowed in HIS garden and is therefore kicking off about it - but also wondering whether there could be some complications of the snip that is causing Junior cat to be suddenly incontinent. 
Or it might just be coincidence - the age cats get neutered is the age they start spraying and neutering doesn't always stop it.  

Any ideas?


----------



## izz (Mar 25, 2015)

QOTH said:


> Junior cat (8 months) has recently been neutered and allowed in the garden for the first time - however since then either he, or senior cat (7 years old) has started spraying prolifically in the house.  This was not a problem before - Senior Cat was always very well housetrained, as was Junior Cat. Now my house smells like a crazy cat lady house :-( .  We haven't caught either of them in the act, so I don't yet know who's responsible (possibly both!).
> 
> Putting an amateur cat psychology hat on, I'd say that Senior Cat is pissed off about Junior Cat being allowed in HIS garden and is therefore kicking off about it - but also wondering whether there could be some complications of the snip that is causing Junior cat to be suddenly incontinent.
> Or it might just be coincidence - the age cats get neutered is the age they start spraying and neutering doesn't always stop it.
> ...


are you _entirely_ sure it's either of your cats ? do you have a catflap and if so, does it use a magnetic lock or a microchip-only lock ?


----------



## izz (Mar 25, 2015)

Libnat said:


> My cat got diagnosed with asthma a few weeks ago. $400 in vet care later and he's alive. Expensive ass cat. Woke me up having a coughing attack last night. Annoying ass cat. Cat that wasn't even mine. Ex left it here when she moved out. Deadbeat ass bitch.


Love is rarely cheap or easy


----------



## QOTH (Mar 25, 2015)

izz said:


> are you _entirely_ sure it's either of your cats ? do you have a catflap and if so, does it use a magnetic lock or a microchip-only lock ?



Well it's funny you should say that - I have just noticed a new cat prowling around our garden.  Going to keep them in tonight and see if that makes any difference.  Given that the two animals (and our previous now dead cat) have their arrangements about who's allowed to be where and when, it does seem very indiscriminate - I can well believe that some fucker's running in spraying all over the place. It certainly smells that way :-(


----------



## Batboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Our Cat Coco has just come back from Vets and what was first diagnosed as an abscess has now been found to be a cancer tumour,in her mouth, the prognosis is not good.

She's around 12 years old. From what I understand this is a common cancer in cats although there are different types with some more aggressive than others.

The vet has suggested she has only weeks to months to live and we are waiting for biopsy based upon sample taken.

Coco herself seems perky, she had some infection which has been treated with antibiotics her organs, kidney etc are all in good shape she's eating and purring... It's all a bit surreal.

I don't know if there are any posters on here with experience of this. The options of surgery and chemo are there but it is difficult to see whether this is futile and just going to add to the suffering for what might only add a few months to her life.

Advice/feedback appreciated


----------



## Manter (Mar 26, 2015)

Sympathy moonsi til. Horrible to lose a pet

Mapped our cat has always been absolutely fine with J. It's about whether they have been socialised to children when v young apparently- if they haven't they avoid, or may take the occasional swipe, but the suffocation thing is urban myth. We had to spend a lot of time saying 'gentle' to J, but now they are proper mates.

No advice Batboy, but hope she stays well and doesn't suffer


----------



## Sirena (Mar 26, 2015)

Batboy said:


> Our Cat Coco has just come back from Vets and what was first diagnosed as an abscess has now been found to be a cancer tumour,in her mouth, the prognosis is not good.
> 
> She's around 12 years old. From what I understand this is a common cancer in cats although there are different types with some more aggressive than others.
> 
> ...


It's only my position but I think we should not bring too much of the human world into our pets' lives.  I would let Nature take its course and, when her time comes, help her gently out.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 26, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> Our beautiful Gypsy cat was run over last night and left on the road. A neighbour found her at 11pm and came to us this morning. It has been a very strange sad day. We buried her out in the countryside next to a pub specialising in cider so went and raised a glass to her 24 years she has been adored by the family.
> 
> I'm so happy that my BF had kippers for breakfast yesterday so one of her final meals was enjoyable and not the Felix pouches I bought and she didn't like.
> 
> R.I.P Gypsy cat x x x


Really sorry to hear this.


----------



## Sirena (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## QOTH (Mar 26, 2015)

Here are my boys, before the urinary hostilities began....


----------



## QOTH (Mar 26, 2015)

BREAKING NEWS....   I have just spotted the neighbourhood's alpha male cat (possibly stray, still got its nads on) trying to get in our catflap. He looks like a bengal, amazing markings and turquoise eyes, but down on his luck or just getting old and scraggy.  

My OH says it's unsurprising that Urban is 1) suggesting our cats are being fitted up by the authorities 2) Implying the work of an agent provocateur.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 26, 2015)

Microchip-operated catflap is your solution then. whether it's actually the alpha stranger spraying in your house, or his presence freaking out your 2 and making either or both of them spray from anxiety/territoriality, keeping the stranger away will solve the problem.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 26, 2015)

Some "live FiFi" action


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't stop, hooooman ............!


----------



## QOTH (Mar 27, 2015)

Came back from the pub and the agent provocateur was in the house, caught red-pawed.  After a brief show trial he has been exiled to the back garden.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 27, 2015)

QOTH said:


> Came back from the pub and the agent provocateur was in the house, caught red-pawed.  After a brief show trial he has been exiled to the back garden.



you don't piss about, do you...


----------



## trashpony (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't do water that's already puddled


----------



## pogofish (Mar 31, 2015)

My two are enjoying the sun and my having a short notice day off.


----------



## izz (Mar 31, 2015)

pogofish said:


> My two are enjoying the sun and my having a short notice day off.



Batcat "Photos r srs bsns"


----------



## Shirl (Mar 31, 2015)

We got a new (second hand) sofa, Vince thinks we got it for him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2015)

for tabby & white kittehs.  specially evolved so that the hair they shed shows on EVERYTHING...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2015)

in today's news

http://www.cats.org.uk/news/innovative-toilets-installed


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 1, 2015)

Shirl said:


> We got a new (second hand) sofa, Vince thinks we got it for him.



Belly twin


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 2, 2015)

chessie loves a cuddle!


----------



## Boycey (Apr 2, 2015)

walter dicking about with apocalypse until jessie crashes the party.

one from last year i found while going through an old folder


----------



## QOTH (Apr 10, 2015)

This is the infamous pissing jungle cat of old manchester town, although it doesn't really show off his beautiful markings to full effect.  I've advertised locally that he's been prowling around, but I have bought a collar and put a message in the barrel saying 'Is this your cat - please call us'.  If I don't hear anything, we're thinking of taking him to the vets to check for a chip, get his runny eyes sorted and his nads chopped off. Is that overstepping the mark? If he's a pedigree being kept for breeding surely he'd be chipped, and not roaming around apparently stray.  And as long as he's bollocked up he's potentially making more unwanted cats.  

This is how you end up being 'the one with all those cats'  isn't it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 10, 2015)

Pub cat


----------



## Manter (Apr 10, 2015)

My cat is a jerk. 

I've just had to rescue a baby squirrel, who seemed unhurt. Fuckwit furball


----------



## nogojones (Apr 10, 2015)

Randy, who we always considered a lover, not a fighter (hence his name), has now got a collar and bell after he brought a bird in.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 10, 2015)

QOTH said:


> If I don't hear anything, we're thinking of taking him to the vets to check for a chip, get his runny eyes sorted and his nads chopped off. Is that overstepping the mark? If he's a pedigree being kept for breeding surely he'd be chipped, and not roaming around apparently stray.  ... This is how you end up being 'the one with all those cats'  isn't it?


 
If you get no response you're not overstepping the mark to check for a chip and sort eyes out; if there is no chip, then the neutering thing is a bit more sensitive (as it were) but if he keeps turning up you'd not be bang out of order to go that far. I wouldn't think of it as a single-visit, sort it all out at once type of project though.

PS try and avoid adopting this cat, because even if he doesn't have a home or an owner, bringing him into your house (with or without nads) is going to set your existing 2 off spraying, even if they weren't doing so before. I can't properly tell if he's a Bengal either from that pic - he might not be - but if he is, be aware that because Bengals are so energetic and mad and semi-feral in some ways, they can be a bit hard to integrate with non-Bengal cats (even when the non-Bengal cats aren't the old hands feeling intruded on by a new one.)


----------



## QOTH (Apr 10, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> If you get no response you're not overstepping the mark to check for a chip and sort eyes out; if there is no chip, then the neutering thing is a bit more sensitive (as it were) but if he keeps turning up you'd not be bang out of order to go that far. I wouldn't think of it as a single-visit, sort it all out at once type of project though.
> 
> PS try and avoid adopting this cat, because even if he doesn't have a home or an owner, bringing him into your house (with or without nads) is going to set your existing 2 off spraying, even if they weren't doing so before. I can't properly tell if he's a Bengal either from that pic - he might not be - but if he is, be aware that because Bengals are so energetic and mad and semi-feral in some ways, they can be a bit hard to integrate with non-Bengal cats (even when the non-Bengal cats aren't the old hands feeling intruded on by a new one.)



Yeah, I can't see it going down well with the lads. Adopting him ourselves is very much the last resort -  fingers crossed we have a home lined up for him where he would be the only cat in the house.  

I have just made the mistake of googling Bengal cats to see if they look like this fella - aaaaaaah.


----------



## QOTH (Apr 10, 2015)

BREAKING NEWS... the owner has been in touch! Trying to think of a polite way to say 'Please get your stinky tom cat neutered'.  

Microchipped catflap it is then.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 10, 2015)

QOTH said:


> BREAKING NEWS... the owner has been in touch! Trying to think of a polite way to say *'Please get your stinky tom cat neutered'.  *
> 
> Microchipped catflap it is then.



Kinda got the wording right there


----------



## Manter (Apr 10, 2015)

nogojones said:


> Randy, who we always considered a lover, not a fighter (hence his name), has now got a collar and bell after he brought a bird in.


Mine is rarely let out, and is an idiot, so rarely catches anything.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 10, 2015)

QOTH said:


> BREAKING NEWS... the owner has been in touch! Trying to think of a polite way to say 'Please get your stinky tom cat neutered'.
> 
> Microchipped catflap it is then.





High Voltage said:


> Kinda got the wording right there



plain talking is the answer.  you need to call a spayed a spayed.


----------



## QOTH (Apr 10, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> plain talking is the answer. you need to call a spayed a spayed.



Well played sir/madam/other....well played.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 10, 2015)

There's a certain on-line purveyor of "fine cat "stuff" " called Z00 +

and I "may" have spent far too much money there over the last few weeks

but they sell a cat toy which I refer to as "feathers" which is a bunch of feathers attached to a length of string, which is attached to a whisky, flicky, pole thing

This toy - costing <£2 - had brought Clive and to a much less degree - Casper - out of their shell - it is the break through I've been looking for - I now have to get footage of said cat killing said feathers for the delight and delectation of this thread - Clive really is a very handsome cat but Clive is my favourite but so far he's just pair of eyes looking down from the top of a book shelf


----------



## Manter (Apr 10, 2015)

Idiot cat loves those too


----------



## Manter (Apr 10, 2015)

The boy and the cat, however, adore one another

And the cat scent marking the new kitchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And unpacking boxes


----------



## CRI (Apr 11, 2015)

Manter said:


> The boy and the cat, however, adore one another
> 
> And the cat scent marking the new kitchen
> 
> ...


D'awwwww! 

I posted a bunch of snaps from my visit to the Cat Cafe today on the other thread.  http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/self-indulgent-pet-thread.166581/page-192#post-13831850  Was just amazing - bit like when I took photos at the place we got Breeze from, minus the constant Maine Coon buzzy chatter!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2015)

Mr. Kippers has been sunning himself in the garden. And treated himself to a stick!


----------



## Batboy (Apr 12, 2015)

Sirena said:


> It's only my position but I think we should not bring too much of the human world into our pets' lives.  I would let Nature take its course and, when her time comes, help her gently out.



That's where we ended up, she's still hanging in. It's difficult to know at what point to take her to be euthanised. 

She's still eating but spends virtually all the time curled up in a ball in the clothes basket, she's lost most of her teeth and is on a diet of soft food and steroid medication, I've just noticed her left eye is now infected, it's incredibly sad, I doubt she has more than two to three weeks, it's really shit to watch and we feel so helpless.

Again anyone here with views on what point to do the inevitable, I've never had to do this before...


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 12, 2015)

Batboy said:


> . . . Again anyone here with views on what point to do the inevitable, I've never had to do this before...



You'll know - - - I don't know how you'll know but you will

Unfortunately, over the last few years I've had to make the call 3 times = the first time with Jess was a real heart breaker - I called the vet out so she could be pts at home and the first time he came out he simply said "No, it's not her time yet"

Then a few weeks later, she was outside, and she wobbled a bit when she walked in - that was it for me

She wasn't in pain or suffering but I just "knew"

Same with Rusty - not in pain but had a far away look and I just knew that it was her time

The only one I slipped up a bit on was Bob - he was at the vets having some treatment which wasn't working so the vet called me to make the call - I should have gone to the vets to have seen him off but I didn't that's my one regret with Bob

You know your cat you'll know when it's time


----------



## trashpony (Apr 12, 2015)

Those last about five minutes in our house High Voltage. My cats go absolutely mad for them


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Apr 12, 2015)

Batboy it's about quality of life, obviously.  There's no reason a cat with missing/no teeth can't enjoy normal food once their gums have healed.  Once upon a time I had a geriatric cat with no teeth at all and see loved cat biscuits.

There's a dictum: better a day too soon than a day too late.  If it's not clear to you about whether your pet is enjoying a normal life and pain-free life, I suggest taking a vet's advice.  Has the vet seen this eye infection?

At the end of their lives cats generally take themselves off to somewhere private and quiet.  By that time, it's often too late to intervene and bring their lives to an end gently and kindly.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 12, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Those last about five minutes in our house High Voltage. My cats go absolutely mad for them



They do a deal of 3 for not very much money at all - there's some more on there way to Chez Voltagé - also a, what can only be described as a Heavy Duty cat baiting tool as well as some luxury eats for the boys


----------



## Sirena (Apr 12, 2015)

Batboy said:


> That's where we ended up, she's still hanging in. It's difficult to know at what point to take her to be euthanised.
> 
> She's still eating but spends virtually all the time curled up in a ball in the clothes basket, she's lost most of her teeth and is on a diet of soft food and steroid medication, I've just noticed her left eye is now infected, it's incredibly sad, I doubt she has more than two to three weeks, it's really shit to watch and we feel so helpless.
> 
> Again anyone here with views on what point to do the inevitable, I've never had to do this before...


I think people always say that you know when it's time...  But think of it as a good life, well-lived, and then help her to a gentle ending.


----------



## izz (Apr 12, 2015)

Batboy, how does she seem in herself ? Is she enjoying a fuss still ? Can she move around ok - can she make it to the litter tray ? 

You could try gently wiping the infected eye with a cold used teabag, that's still quite wet, this was recommended to us by a vet and its a good first aid thing if getting her to a vet is difficult or you notice it when the surgery's closed.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 12, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> They do a deal of 3 for not very much money at all - there's some more on there way to Chez Voltagé - also a, what can only be described as a Heavy Duty cat baiting tool as well as some luxury eats for the boys


Oh I know but it's getting rid of the sodding sticks afterwards. I have to keep the spare ones locked in the boiler cupboard because it's the only one I don't open very often


----------



## Batboy (Apr 13, 2015)

Bitter&Twisted said:


> Batboy it's about quality of life, obviously.  There's no reason a cat with missing/no teeth can't enjoy normal food once their gums have healed.  Once upon a time I had a geriatric cat with no teeth at all and see loved cat biscuits.
> 
> There's a dictum: better a day too soon than a day too late.  If it's not clear to you about whether your pet is enjoying a normal life and pain-free life, I suggest taking a vet's advice.  Has the vet seen this eye infection?
> 
> At the end of their lives cats generally take themselves off to somewhere private and quiet.  By that time, it's often too late to intervene and bring their lives to an end gently and kindly.



We have been in out of the vets for last two months . the eye infection has come up over the last 36 hours , I have swabbed her and I am taking to vets tomorrow. I am hoping that they are not going to suggest she is PTS tomorrow as my partner is away until Friday and I know she would be upset at not saying goodbye. She seems to be going downhill pretty rapidly, its very upsetting to watch,


----------



## Batboy (Apr 13, 2015)

izz said:


> Batboy, how does she seem in herself ? Is she enjoying a fuss still ? Can she move around ok - can she make it to the litter tray ?
> 
> You could try gently wiping the infected eye with a cold used teabag, that's still quite wet, this was recommended to us by a vet and its a good first aid thing if getting her to a vet is difficult or you notice it when the surgery's closed.



she can get around and to the litter tray or to food, its like she wants to rest all the time, she has moved to 3 different sleeping locations. I can stroke her and she purrs, she's never been the most tactile cat she's quite nervey ( not made better by our territorial tom cat).
the tumour is in her gums/jawbone I've managed to clear the gunk with tissue soaked in warm water but it is clear that the tumour is putting pressure on her eye, she is quite subdued.


----------



## Batboy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sirena said:


> I think people always say that you know when it's time...  But think of it as a good life, well-lived, and then help her to a gentle ending.



I know, but it's hard because you just keep thinking the opposite i.e. trying to find away to make her better keep her alive etc.

I fear I am going to have to make the decision before my partner returns on Friday and I know that is going to open a lot of pain for her because when her Mother died she was also on a work trip and she didn't make it back in time to say goodbye to her.


----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2015)

Batboy, I am so sorry to hear that your cat is in poor health 
If it were me in the position of being away, I would be upset that my cat had gone while I was away, but I would be upset about it anyway.  I'd be infinitely more upset if I thought my cat had been suffering whilst waiting for me to come home.  Have you been in contact with your partner and discussed it?  I do think you ought to try to reach a consensus with him/her if possible.  That is my take on it anyway, but you are the one looking after the cat so only you can make that call.  Best wishes to you and your cat xxx


----------



## Sirena (Apr 13, 2015)

Batboy said:


> I know, but it's hard because you just keep thinking the opposite i.e. trying to find away to make her better keep her alive etc.
> 
> I fear I am going to have to make the decision before my partner returns on Friday and I know that is going to open a lot of pain for her because when her Mother died she was also on a work trip and she didn't make it back in time to say goodbye to her.


One nice thing might be to ask the vet to do a home visit for the event.  It will cost you £100 (or so) more than normal but, if you have the money, it's a lovely thing to be able to do, both for yourselves and your cat.


----------



## QOTH (Apr 13, 2015)

Epona said:


> Batboy, I am so sorry to hear that your cat is in poor health
> If it were me in the position of being away, I would be upset that my cat had gone while I was away, but I would be upset about it anyway.  I'd be infinitely more upset if I thought my cat had been suffering whilst waiting for me to come home.  Have you been in contact with your partner and discussed it?  I do think you ought to try to reach a consensus with him/her if possible.  That is my take on it anyway, but you are the one looking after the cat so only you can make that call.  Best wishes to you and your cat xxx



I was in this position last year - Mr QOTH was away and our cat was dying of kidney failure.We talked about what to do, and as the person on duty at home, the decision was very much in my hands as to whether it was time or not. Poor old thing managed to hang on, until we could say goodbye to him together - he was in the vets being given I/V fluids which was keeping him alive and relatively comfortable.  I wouldn't have wanted to do it alone to be honest, we were both in bits when the time came.  

If your cat is comfortable (and especially if the vets can treat her eyes and maintain her in a pain-free state for a little longer) I'd be tempted to hang on, but really, you'll know what to do and your partner will understand whatever you decide.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 13, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about this batboy - it's a horrible decision to have to make.  Have you been able to talk to your partner about the situation?


----------



## QOTH (Apr 13, 2015)

We have had to give junior cat a bath.  He came to us at just under 8 weeks (he's now 8 months) and I wonder if he just never really learned how to wash himself properly - he'd let himself get properly stinky. Senior cat, like most cats, invests a lot of time in keeping himself looking magnificent but his example is not being followed. I was hoping he might at least give junior a bit of an extra lick as cohabiting cats do sometimes but he's having none of that.  

Has anyone else ever had a cat with terrible personal hygeine? He was surprisingly tolerant of being washed and we all got through the experience without anyone losing an eye but it's not something I'd want to make a habit of.


----------



## passenger (Apr 13, 2015)

tried to wash a cat once there was only one winner


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2015)

you never know what cat swear words sound like ubtil you have to bath a cat...


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 13, 2015)

Due to age and lack of teeth etc I've had to bath Jess probably half a dozen times and Bob had to be bathed just the once - in ALL cases I was fearing the worst but in each case the cat just sat in the sink of warm water and allowed me to get on with it

We've got a double sink so both sinks were filled with nicely warm water - the cats in question were simply plonked into the water and then a jug was used to get them wet all apart form their heads. From memory, for Jess we used a kitten shampoo, working on the logic that it should be nice and gentle but that didn't really work so the next time we used a drop or two of Ecover washing up liquid - this brought her coat up lovely, didn't cause any skin flaking like the kitten shampoo did and all in all was much better all around - and for Bob I used some human very gentle soap, seem to remember that it had olive oil as a base ingredient

Granted I never had to bathe Rusty - which would have been a challenge

For clarity the double sink was used to washed with soap and the other was used to rinse the cat off - I had pictures somewhere of Jess sat in the sink, piss wet through not being held onto at all - if it wasn't for the fact that she was quite ill at the time it would be highly amusing


----------



## oryx (Apr 13, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you never know what cat swear words sound like ubtil you have to bath a cat...



I beg to differ.  Next door's cat once very clearly told me to fuck off when I tried to shoo him from the garden.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 13, 2015)

I know what cat whining sounds like. Butwhhyyyyy can't we have the tuna toooooo.


----------



## polly (Apr 13, 2015)

I caught my cat robbing from a nest today  I saw her watching the birds in the hedge, then she must have waited till the parents were gone, snuck up and stole an egg. She was halfway through eating it when I caught her. Beast  She turned up the other morning with blood on her fur too - not her own. I hate this time of year with cats.


----------



## Batboy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sirena said:


> One nice thing might be to ask the vet to do a home visit for the event.  It will cost you £100 (or so) more than normal but, if you have the money, it's a lovely thing to be able to do, both for yourselves and your cat.



Thats a good idea... thanks


----------



## Batboy (Apr 13, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Really sorry to hear about this batboy - it's a horrible decision to have to make.  Have you been able to talk to your partner about the situation?



just got off the phone to her. I'm going to vets tomorrow to see what they say.... this is turning into a really shitty week.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 13, 2015)

Batboy said:


> just got off the phone to her. I'm going to vets tomorrow to see what they say.... this is turning into a really shitty week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2015)

Batboy said:


> just got off the phone to her. I'm going to vets tomorrow to see what they say.... this is turning into a really shitty week.





((((Batboy and kitteh))))


----------



## Batboy (Apr 14, 2015)

Well that was heartbreaking, emotional, surreal and quite stressful. But necessary .

The stressful bits were telling my girlfriend who is out of the country that our cat was going to be euthanised and then an incident that occurred as I left my house this morning. 

As I went out to the street, I found my elderly neighbour (80 yo) lying in the road after he  has come off his moped. We called the ambulance and cajoled him to stay conscious as he slipped in and out, at one point I thought we were going to lose him. I know his medical history and it is not good - heart problems, lung problems, pneumonia, MRSA you name it he's gone through it and nearly not made it through.

So it's rush hour and the ambulance has taking ages I am already over anxious as I have the vet booked and I'm not really looking forward to it. I have the cat waiting to be killed and my neighbour looking like he is about to die in front of my eyes.

Eventually after 40 minutes the ambulance gets here. He has stabilised and I am now off to hospital to see him. I am truly hoping this has happy ending.

On Friday I have funeral to go to. 

Shit week is a gross understatement.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 14, 2015)

((Batboy and broken ones))


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 16, 2015)

I wondered where she was and found her upstairs out the bathroom window 

Luckily she didn't jump.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 16, 2015)

Batboy  how are you doing?  Hope your neighbour is doing ok


----------



## Batboy (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm getting through thanks. Neighbour is still in hospital, he had to have plastic surgery in leg wounds from bike accident. I think he is stable, would like to see him out of hospital as in last visit he nearly died after catching MRSA.

We had Coco cremated and I'm planning a little memorial in our garden where we will scatter ashes around a coco tree we are going to plant.

I'm just off to help with preparations for tomorrow's funeral of Alan Cartwright. I'll be glad when this week is through.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I wondered where she was and found her upstairs out the bathroom window
> 
> Luckily she didn't jump.
> 
> View attachment 70251



meep

it was a scene something akin to this that led to me taking on the mogs i used to live with - previous hoomans lived in a 7th floor flat...

and ((((Batboy )))) again


----------



## oryx (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear your sad news Batboy. Also hope your neighbour makes a good recovery.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 17, 2015)

Today, this happened.  Should I be worried?


----------



## discobastard (Apr 17, 2015)

And then this..


----------



## oryx (Apr 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Today, this happened.  Should I be worried?
> View attachment 70279



Mine does the same. Probably got stoat in there somewhere.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Today, this happened.  Should I be worried?
> View attachment 70279


That looks fine, although I'm a bit concerned about the drum kit(tie)


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 17, 2015)

Rest in Purrs (((Coco)))


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> And then this..
> View attachment 70280



Why, it's just like a still from a Walt Disney cartoon or one of the Toy Story series

discobastard have you considered doing this professionally?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 17, 2015)

Treading a fine line between promoting a product and performing a public service announcement to cat servers - especially indoor ones or ones which still prefer to have an inside privy



Now, it's not cheap but as I spend 20-30 minutes each day sorting out 3 cats "facilities" it does have a certain appeal as a labour saving device

Sorry in advance for the American accent


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 17, 2015)

Condolences, Batboy.
discobastard - this is semi-officially called "meerkatting" by cat people and is not out of the ordinary. (or perhaps that's just what your soon-to-be-bipedal furry overlords want you to think.). My loancat does it too. very disconcerting at first...


----------



## CRI (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear the shit week you've had Batboy  RIP Coco.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 17, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Today, this happened.  Should I be worried?
> View attachment 70279



cat is taking the mickey


----------



## Batboy (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your comments. She' at peace now we miss her terribly, 
What I have learnt is the need for regular check ups on dental hygiene. This may pick up on oral cancers earlier which is quite common in cats, I never realised this, you sort of assume you take a cat to a vet when they are ill, not when they appear fine. RIP Coco x


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 18, 2015)

Batboy said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. She' at peace now we miss her terribly,
> What I have learnt is the need for regular check ups on dental hygiene. This may pick up on oral cancers earlier which is quite common in cats, I never realised this, you sort of assume you take a cat to a vet when they are ill, not when they appear fine. RIP Coco xView attachment 70325


She's lovely, RIP Coco


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 18, 2015)

Gorgeous, gorgeous cat.  It's ridiculous how much you can miss a small animal (although she looks like a lovely big beast).   Hope the funeral went as ok as these things can.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 18, 2015)

Let FiFi out on the lead again, today - naturally she was out of it fairly quickly, only this time I let her have a good walk around - Mrs Voltz was not quite so relaxed about the event, but all I did was let her walk around, keep her in view and let her know where I was and she came home all safe and sound

Except now, we've created a monster who wants to get out at every opportunity

Just got to teach her how to use the cat flap and she'll be "good to go"


----------



## Shirl (Apr 18, 2015)

All friends now


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Today, this happened.  Should I be worried?
> View attachment 70279



Only if she tries to tell you that you can get a better deal on insurance....


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2015)

Batboy said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. She' at peace now we miss her terribly,
> What I have learnt is the need for regular check ups on dental hygiene. This may pick up on oral cancers earlier which is quite common in cats, I never realised this, you sort of assume you take a cat to a vet when they are ill, not when they appear fine. RIP Coco xView attachment 70325



I'm sorry for your loss, beautiful cat, all you can really do is try to give them the best possible life - even with regular vet checkups there is no guarantee that things will be picked up, it's not as if they do an MRI scan at an annual checkup or anything.  Hope your neighbour makes a good recovery.


----------



## Batboy (Apr 19, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Treading a fine line between promoting a product and performing a public service announcement to cat servers - especially indoor ones or ones which still prefer to have an inside privy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where's the toilet rolls?


----------



## pogofish (Apr 19, 2015)

Quality Control - My two checking-out the first homegrown catnip of the year:


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 19, 2015)

pogofish - love it!

Hilli has not been that fussed over catnip (toys) although her predecessor was something of an addict for catnip. I dried some for her .............. but had trouble growing anything like enough.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 19, 2015)

Are you seeing it? - playing silly buggers for me here!


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 19, 2015)

Not here - I watched it on Ipernity - just try the link ? pogofish

http://www.ipernity.com/doc/pogofish/37798170/in/activity

that ^^^ works for me, but vvvvvv doesn't !

<iframe src="http://www.ipernity.com/share/video/37798170.ab0685b2" width="480" height="270" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<a href="New'>http://www.ipernity.com/doc/pogofish/37798170">New Catnip-02</a>


----------



## pogofish (Apr 19, 2015)

Ahh - Ipernity doesn't seem to like running in a window/frame on here!


----------



## Mogden (Apr 20, 2015)

Phew! Just back from the vet with Sachin. You may remember him from such episodes as "Moma I think I ran into a stick and now my eye hurts" and "I'm a guts and will eat anything and now my teeth hurt". So today, gum trouble again. He's been a bit dribbly but I kinda expected that with his gnashers missing. However there has been a noise to his eating in the last week or so, a grinding noise like 2 stones rubbing together. I could have sworn he was hiding a stone in his cheek and using it to grind food. Trying to look at his mouth resulted in serious injury to me and a grumpy Sachin.

Over the weekend I noticed he was smaller, not a surprise at this time of year as it's shed the winter coat time, but I could feel his backbone rather too much, he's dipping in at the back and his fur isn't clean. So off to the vet today for an MOT. He's 8 so he's had a blood draw for a "senior" check and a shot of antibiotics and steroids for the teeth and red gums he grinned at the nurse but massacred my arm when i tried to do. He was the perfect feline tart on the table! So they suspect just his teeth but might be his thyroid or kidneys. I said I'd rather know now than leave it. So after a week and a bit of hiding from me cos he knows I know his teeth aren't right but I couldn't get close enough to see how wrong they were, he's back to softy mode. Blood results tomorrow!


----------



## Mogden (Apr 20, 2015)

I planted catnip in my garden one year, just the one plant and it lasted approximately 2 days!


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 21, 2015)

Bloody hell - but that was tense

We've given FiFi a few unsupervised let outs into the garden over the weekend and continuing to when I get home. This evening was no exception, she's pushing how far she goes away and how long she stays away - to put this in context, tonights adventure was about 45 minutes

Then we fed her and I took up some eats for the boys. All seemed calm so once again I left the door to the boys room open to let them come out for a wander around

FiFi's in her usual place on her cat tree and the next thing I hear is a gentle cat hissing, I look up and Clive's got his head poking through the bannisters having a good old look around - FiFi stay's put and Clive comes down into the living room - a bit of swearing from FiFi but she stay's put - Clive continues his walk around - I stopped him marking in FiFi's box but he didn't run away when I clapped my hands together more of a look up and stopped - both cats were in the living room for a good 10-15 minutes with nothing more than a bit of swearing and hissing - so for a first meeting I think it went pretty damn well

<and breathe>


----------



## pogofish (Apr 21, 2015)

A neighbour's cat - AKA  "The Rug" or the "timeshare kitty" has been down to test the new catnip!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 21, 2015)

kitteh df needed?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 22, 2015)

Batboy said:


> Where's the toilet rolls?



I know. Better facilities than probably 2/3 (guess) of the world population - just as well they do a 90 day money back guarantee as this could become the ultimate "White Cat Box" folly - I know what I mean, in my head, a combination of white elephant and how cats always prefer the box over whatever expensive bed or toy or whatever you've just bought them


----------



## Mogden (Apr 22, 2015)

Sachin is all clear.  Back next week to see how his toothies are and he might have the lot out!


----------



## Batboy (Apr 22, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> I know. Better facilities than probably 2/3 (guess) of the world population - just as well they do a 90 day money back guarantee as this could become the ultimate "White Cat Box" folly - I know what I mean, in my head, a combination of white elephant and how cats always prefer the box over whatever expensive bed or toy or whatever you've just bought them



My cat prefers the next door neighbours Hydranga pot!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2015)

My neurotic blue cat Pan has been bleeding from her rear end - not sure if it's a piss infection or bum trouble caused by the dry food we 'treated' her to over the weekend. Not loads, but a fair few drips in several parts of the kitchen. New fucking vet has ch-chinged £160 notes out of me already the fucker - saying we should do this test and that scan and other stuff I know nothing about but which will make him (the new owner) a nice wedge.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 22, 2015)

sojourner said:


> My neurotic blue cat Pan has been bleeding from her rear end - not sure if it's a piss infection or bum trouble caused by the dry food we 'treated' her to over the weekend. Not loads, but a fair few drips in several parts of the kitchen. New fucking vet has ch-chinged £160 notes out of me already the fucker - saying we should do this test and that scan and other stuff I know nothing about but which will make him (the new owner) a nice wedge.


((Pan and soj's purse)) Wilbur used to get bloody shits when he'd been at the cat milk.  Might be something similar or like you say,  just a touch of the farmers. No litter tray for him now so I'm not sure how his are now. I'm torn between mad and happy that Sachin is fine but it's cost me some decent dollar to find that out.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2015)

Mogden said:


> ((Pan and soj's purse)) Wilbur used to get bloody shits when he'd been at the cat milk.  Might be something similar or like you say,  just a touch of the farmers. No litter tray for him now so I'm not sure how his are now. I'm torn between mad and happy that Sachin is fine but it's cost me some decent dollar to find that out.


Dry food irritates her arse - she ends up licking it so much that it then gets raw  There is nothing in this world that is quite so offputting and fury-inducing as a cat constantly licking its arse. But this is different, and I found blood in the litter where she's been pissing. This could, of course, be linked to her incredible neuroses about everything, but still scary. 

Glad your kitty is fine anyway mate


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 22, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> discobastard - this is semi-officially called "meerkatting" by cat people and is not out of the ordinary. (or perhaps that's just what your soon-to-be-bipedal furry overlords want you to think.). My loancat does it too. very disconcerting at first...



got this via tweeter today -


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2015)

Fucking gobshite of a vet tried to ch-ching an extra £130 out of me! It's a new fella, and it's owned by Medivet now. Corporate dicklike behaviour.  He mentioned something about the thickness of her bladder and I said well it's probably the repeated infections, she gets them at the drop of a hat through stress. He actually said to me 'why didn't you tell me?'. Err - is that not why you keep notes?! Did you not check the notes? Cos it would say 'piss infection' over and over again! His response? 'I treat hundreds of animals, I don't have the time to do that'. What the living FUCK?   I got all the extra charges taken off cos it was unnecessary shit too.

He can fuck right off from now on. I'm finding a new vet. Thieving irresponsible cunt.

Anyway, she got a big shot of antiobiotics and that's always fixed her in the past. She's looking happier already today.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 23, 2015)

sojourner said:


> Fucking gobshite of a vet tried to ch-ching an extra £130 out of me! It's a new fella, and it's owned by Medivet now. Corporate dicklike behaviour.  He mentioned something about the thickness of her bladder and I said well it's probably the repeated infections, she gets them at the drop of a hat through stress. *He actually said to me 'why didn't you tell me?'. Err - is that not why you keep notes?! Did you not check the notes? Cos it would say 'piss infection' over and over again! His response? 'I treat hundreds of animals, I don't have the time to do that'.* What the living FUCK?   I got all the extra charges taken off cos it was unnecessary shit too.
> 
> He can fuck right off from now on. I'm finding a new vet. Thieving irresponsible cunt.
> 
> Anyway, she got a big shot of antiobiotics and that's always fixed her in the past. She's looking happier already today.



The bolded bit - I think the RCVS *might* be interested !


----------



## passenger (Apr 23, 2015)

my cats upset every cat in the area with a machine gun 
style hissing from the window ledge, if this fails 
she launches a land offensive


----------



## sojourner (Apr 23, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> The bolded bit - I think the RCVS *might* be interested !


You know what? His attitude TOTALLY changed after that. All smiles and helpful, reducing charges etc.

It is really bad practice that innit?  I think I fucking will cos I was disgusted with that.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 23, 2015)

Loancat is never all that bright, he's better described as having "low cunning" at best, but spring sunshine brings out the fool in him. being THIS relaxed may not last for long if he keeps lying like that...


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 23, 2015)

Mrs Voltz has had one of her feelings about Clive's left eye - she's convinced it's a bit cloudy - now I've looked at it and I'll be honest I'm damned if I can see that much difference between either eye - there's no puffiness - no discharge - it's not watery - both pupils are the same - all in all there's no easily discernible difference

Just to be on the safe side I rang up the animal sanctuary where we got him and Casper from and asked the question about on his notes he's had some anti-bios, what for and was it his left eye?

Turns out our Clive has got a bit of a medical history, which we weren't made aware of

He's been on a course of Ronaxan - for a couple of weeks to see if it would sort out his. . . . LEFT EYE

Then he had a general anaesthetic so they could have a good look at it and take swabs to check for various nasties - these came back all clear btw

Then he had another general, this time for a steroid injection into his eye <ouch> to see if it would clear up his superficial keratitis (do NOT google this if easily upset)

Seems the injection cleared his eye up nicely, which was just as well as the next course of action was to remove the eye totally

Now, we're NOT going to send Clive back, but I'm pretty pissed off that we weren't made aware of his FULL medical history - there's only so much I can write down to amateur incompetence and this is bouncing right off the limiter

Still, on the plus side - both Clive and Casper are showing daily improvements in their confidence and FiFi has been out for another 45 minutes totally unsupervised and has come back in with minimal swearing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 23, 2015)

at poorly clive and :hmph: at not being given info you could have used to get him the right treatment quicker

get well soon, clive


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 23, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at poorly clive and :hmph: at not being given info you could have used to get him the right treatment quicker
> 
> get well soon, clive



Oh no - he was "fixed" before we got him - he's well even as we speak - except he's got a bit of a cloudy left eye - it's not bothering him at all - my fear is that whatever it was that caused it flares up again as to get him to our vet would be nigh on impossible and if it does flare up he ends up loosing the eye

I know that it's not that big a deal but him and his brother have had a pretty tough start in life and I just want them to have a great life with us


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 23, 2015)

On the plus side - when I spoke to the sanctuary that still have Clive and Casper's two remaining sisters with them - it turns out that they've also been re-homed - so that's all 6 from the same house hold have been re-homed

The sisters must have been there for the full year - so god knows what state they were in


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 23, 2015)

Mr. Kippers had his annual at the vets the other day. I couldn't make it so Mr.QofG's had to wrangle him into the cat box on his own.

There was apparently a lot of hissing, he needed a poo because he'd missed his morning one (it was a 9am appointment so we shut the cat flat at 8.30 'cos otherwise he would just run!) and, despite massaging by the vet, he spat out his first worming tablet then blew a large cat saliva bubble. With a defiant look!

Oh and he has a bad tooth which will probably have to come out  It was suggested that we brush his teeth everyday but despite the appealing idea of a little cat toothbrush I am not really sure how feasible that is


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2015)

My little Pan is feeling a hell of a lot better I'm happy to report


----------



## pogofish (Apr 25, 2015)

Visiting last night - Here's their kitties!


















An my pics do nothing to show the sheen/lustre and denseness of the coat on this Bengal - An absolutely magnificent cat!


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 25, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> . . . . It was suggested that we brush his teeth everyday but despite the appealing idea of a little cat toothbrush I am not really sure how feasible that is.



Why not got the whole hog and give him bath and/or shower every day as well - he might as well be clean when he rips your lungs out as you try to clean his teeth

I <3 Mr Kipper btw - he's a very handsome chap indeed


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 25, 2015)

My daughter's cat:


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 25, 2015)

pogofish said:


> Visiting last night - Here's their kitties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pic 3 is awesome. What a beautiful cat.


----------



## CRI (Apr 25, 2015)

Who's been sleeping in my bed?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 26, 2015)

Helping herself to a drink of water.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 26, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> Can I go off topic a bit?
> 
> What do people think of Joe & Jill's dry cat food?  I have bought it for the second week now; the three really like it and the meat content is quite high though I am suspicious of the 'meal' content.  Do they really like because it is very good or because crack has been added to it?



No, it is Dreamies that has the crack added.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 28, 2015)

We've got a lovely cat at work that lets me hold it upside down in my arms like a baby and purrs madly. Soft as shit.

Bloody thing caught a stoat at the weekend.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 28, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> We've got a lovely cat at work that lets me hold it upside down in my arms like a baby and purrs madly. Soft as shit.
> 
> Bloody thing caught a stoat at the weekend.



all you need to know about cats in two sentences

:meow:


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 28, 2015)

Sure. The boss told me that I needed to start feeding them less as she saw a mouse in the kitchen a few weeks ago. As if to prove a point there has been a string of dead animals turning up. Social workers turned up today to find them munching a rabbit.

Still a stoat is pretty good going. They're pretty savage fuckers themselves.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 29, 2015)

Clive - (the one "reclining")

and

Casper - (just his head visible through the bannisters)

When you consider how shy they were when we first got them this improvement is remarkable

Bear in mind as well that FiFi is also in the room - yes, there's been a bit of hissing and swearing from FiFi - the boys really aren't that bothered by her they're just glad to get out of their safety room for a break


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 29, 2015)

cx q1DWXZAA``

(Little message from FiFi)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 29, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> cx q1DWXZAA``
> 
> (Little message from FiFi)



I speak a bit of cat, so I'll translate it for you.

It means' You're not watching porn _again!_'.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry to report that the Hilli cat is a bit off colour.
She now has to put up with being fed a pill twice a day (No need for welding gauntlets, yet) as the vet has diagnosed hyperthyroidism. At almost 17 she has had a good innings already, so we'll see how she is in a few weeks.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 29, 2015)

Porn on the tablet - she was typing on the laptop - IT Cat <proudz>

I've even taught her how to clear browser history


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 29, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Porn on the tablet - she was typing on the laptop - IT Cat <proudz>
> 
> I've even taught her how to clear browser history


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 30, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Sorry to report that the Hilli cat is a bit off colour.
> She now has to put up with being fed a pill twice a day (No need for welding gauntlets, yet) as the vet has diagnosed hyperthyroidism. At almost 17 she has had a good innings already, so we'll see how she is in a few weeks.



So sorry to hear this StoneRoad, as you say though 17 is a pretty good knock, and now it's all about spending what time you've got with her and making sure she's happy and pain and stress free - it's never nice but this is, I feel, the most _important_ time (not the most fun, obviously) of having a pet in your life and that's the decisions you have to make now and over the coming weeks and months and getting them all right, which I'm sure you will

So here's to Hilli and her twice a day pill fest - long may it continue


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks High Voltage - Hilli is quite laid back about being medicated and I had a vet teach me some tricks many years ago. She swears but I'm quick (and after x3/day fluid by mouth for 4mths about 15 yrs ago, she knows she'll not win by fighting). It is a bit too soon to tell if it is working, but I hope so. She is relaxed enough atm.


----------



## High Voltage (May 2, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> . . . . and I had a vet teach me some tricks many years ago. . . .



Pray tell! - this inside information needs to be spread around all cat servers


----------



## StoneRoad (May 2, 2015)

Over the years, I have dosed various cats with their pills. This experience leads me to conclude that basically you need to get said tablet to the back of the tongue and encourage swallowing. I know that is easily said ! but I once said to a friend, the owner of a cat with a rep as difficult for tablets, that the cat was having her medication my way (easy), or my way(less easy) - she had her tablets.
I start off just with hands (one to hold head / open jaws and use the other to pop in the tablet) - working up to the heavy towel cocoon with assistant. If the straight approach is difficult, I sometimes go in from the side of the mouth, and Hilli gets some food in jelly as a reward / distraction to stop her spitting it out.


----------



## High Voltage (May 2, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> . . . working up to the heavy towel cocoon with assistant . . .



So there is a nuclear option then 

Meanwhile here's some Clive playing feathers


----------



## StoneRoad (May 2, 2015)

Only had to cocoon one cat for antibiotics (short course, thankfully). And not one of mine, even more thankfully. But by the end of course the level of swearing was somewhat reduced.
At least Ben de-dog eats his without complaint ......


----------



## oryx (May 8, 2015)

I keep apologising to our youngest cat.

Not only did I forget it was her tenth birthday yesterday  (due to election maelstrom) she also got a tory government as a present.


----------



## CRI (May 9, 2015)

So Breeze went to the fur dressers today 

Despite the expression, she was actually amazingly patient and calm.  Had no idea what she'd be like.

Afterwards, she enjoyed meeting the groomer's dogs -  "proper dogs" to her!  (Unfortunately just had the pocket camera so missed some good Kodak moments.)

I can actually see her feet now - less furry, but still pretty huge.  At least she won't be able to do the Risky Business sliding dance down the hall for a while!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 9, 2015)

My cat caught a mouse today which was great because she enjoys it, the not so great part was realising she had managed to jam a bit of mouse under the skirtingboard and I was going to have to poke it out, the really unpleasant bit was realising the mouse had been pregnant because out came two mice foetuses.  It was icky, luckily a search of the hallway didn't turn up any more corpses, you can go right off the furry little buggers sometimes


----------



## oryx (May 9, 2015)

ginger_syn said:


> My cat caught a mouse today which was great because she enjoys it, the not so great part was realising she had managed to jam a bit of mouse under the skirtingboard and I was going to have to poke it out, the really unpleasant bit was realising the mouse had been pregnant because out came two mice foetuses.  It was icky, luckily a search of the hallway didn't turn up any more corpses, you can go right off the furry little buggers sometimes


OMG! My partner once squished a dead mouse under his bare foot while walking to the loo in the middle of the night but I think your story's as bad.


----------



## Sirena (May 9, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Over the years, I have dosed various cats with their pills. This experience leads me to conclude that basically you need to get said tablet to the back of the tongue and encourage swallowing. I know that is easily said ! but I once said to a friend, the owner of a cat with a rep as difficult for tablets, that the cat was having her medication my way (easy), or my way(less easy) - she had her tablets.
> I start off just with hands (one to hold head / open jaws and use the other to pop in the tablet) - working up to the heavy towel cocoon with assistant. If the straight approach is difficult, I sometimes go in from the side of the mouth, and Hilli gets some food in jelly as a reward / distraction to stop her spitting it out.



It was on these very boards that someone suggested Arden Grange Liver Paste which is thick and can be rolled into a ball and you can stick your pill in the middle and cats love it...
http://www.waitrosepet.com/cat/cat-treats/tasty-liver-cat-treat-75g


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2015)

CRI said:


> So Breeze went to the fur dressers today
> 
> Despite the expression, she was actually amazingly patient and calm.  Had no idea what she'd be like.
> 
> ...



I am amazed that H&S regs don't require full body armour to be worn when attempting to give a kitty a haircut...


----------



## High Voltage (May 13, 2015)

With FiFi outside having her evening constitutional it's time to let the boys out to have a run around the house without the fear of any confrontation

Seems they both like the tree


----------



## Mogden (May 13, 2015)

Any suggestions for mini meat wet food?  Sachin can't manage the stuff I give the brood and it set his teeth recovery back. He also can't handle chunky wet food and,  ashamed as I am by it,  he's on that tiny meaty bits Sheba stuff as I've been too knackered to comprehend sorting out a better option.  He's gagging and spewing big chunks hence the need for little delicate bits.


----------



## High Voltage (May 13, 2015)

Try some of the many pate ones - they're very soft and easy to digest - Jess when she was getting over having all of her teef out managed quite well on them


----------



## Mogden (May 13, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Try some of the many pate ones - they're very soft and easy to digest - Jess when she was getting over having all of her teef out managed quite well on them


Cool. Any recommendations on makes?  I'd at least like a half decent brand rather then continuing with his McDonalds diet unless someone knows Sheba is super good for them (!)


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2015)

ginger_syn said:


> My cat caught a mouse today which was great because she enjoys it, the not so great part was realising she had managed to jam a bit of mouse under the skirtingboard and I was going to have to poke it out, the really unpleasant bit was realising the mouse had been pregnant because out came two mice foetuses.  It was icky, luckily a search of the hallway didn't turn up any more corpses, you can go right off the furry little buggers sometimes


Mate of mine's cat legged it into the house past her, then came back carrying *half* a bird.....


----------



## CRI (May 13, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I am amazed that H&S regs don't require full body armour to be worn when attempting to give a kitty a haircut...


I think they were amazed how good she was as well.  Never in my life did I imagine I'd watch a cat having its armpits shaved!


----------



## CRI (May 13, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Cool. Any recommendations on makes?  I'd at least like a half decent brand rather then continuing with his McDonalds diet unless someone knows Sheba is super good for them (!)


Nature's menu pouches don't have "bits" but are even softer than a pate.  You can get them at Pets at Home now.  They do a senior one as well which I think is extra soft.  Applaws also does a pate, although I don't think it's a complete.  Lily's kitchen is also sort of pate like, but Breeze won't even sniff that.  Matter of taste I suppose.






Breeze in "please can I have another tin of that expensive food, they are rather small you know" mode.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Thanks High Voltage - Hilli is quite laid back about being medicated and I had a vet teach me some tricks many years ago. She swears but I'm quick (and after x3/day fluid by mouth for 4mths about 15 yrs ago, she knows she'll not win by fighting). It is a bit too soon to tell if it is working, but I hope so. She is relaxed enough atm.



The household consensus is that Hilli is much better already - still eating and drinking like she expects Gideon to tax the stuff - with some slight weight gain and fur (despite a moult in progress) coming back into condition. Apparently, I'm still the slave from hell because of the tablets, this morning I needed the aid of a towel as I was running a bit late and not wanting to faff about - although the food reward / bribe was eaten quickly. And I got a headbutt and purr when checking the bowl (just in case she dropped the tablet ......... )


----------



## Mogden (May 13, 2015)

CRI said:


> Nature's menu pouches don't have "bits" but are even softer than a pate.  You can get them at Pets at Home now.  They do a senior one as well which I think is extra soft.  Applaws also does a pate, although I don't think it's a complete.  Lily's kitchen is also sort of pate like, but Breeze won't even sniff that.  Matter of taste I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go and stock up on a few for the old boy then and see which one is favourite. He's been neglecting his grooming too so I'm thinking of packing him off for a wash and brush up as it would require chain mail for me to do it. He's much better than he was but still rakish in stature and not great with his fur.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2015)

Manter said:


> Mate of mine's cat legged it into the house past her, then came back carrying *half* a bird.....


did they find the other half?


----------



## High Voltage (May 14, 2015)

Mogden said:


> I'll go and stock up on a few for the old boy then and see which one is favourite. He's been neglecting his grooming too so I'm thinking of packing him off for a wash and brush up as it would require chain mail for me to do it. He's much better than he was but still rakish in stature and not great with his fur.



If you've not explored the wonder that is zoo plus then I suggest you do so - they've got a huge range of all sorts of stuff - not just for cats but, hey, who in their right mind looks at stinky d.o.g. stuff (sorry CRI )


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 15, 2015)

Ed Reardon and Elgar have been evicted.


----------



## Epona (May 17, 2015)

StoneRoad - you seem to take a similar approach to me when it comes to medication - "this is going to happen whether you like it or not, so let's just get it over with as quickly as possible".  Mine are all fairly easy to handle so I have never had to go the cocoon route, I kneel and place the cat between my knees facing away from me, because usually when they try to get out of being pilled they kind of try to crawl backwards.  Sorry mate, nowhere to go.  You can either take the pill or you can take the pill, there is no third option.

What is going on with my own cats - Radar had his 9th birthday last week.  I am considering setting up a microphone to find out whether Jakey purrs when I am *not* near him.  Because fuck me that cat seems to purr if I so much as look at him.


----------



## Shirl (May 20, 2015)

One of our bastard cats just brought this lovely duckling home 
It's back with mum and dad now but keeping cats away from the duck pond is impossible


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 20, 2015)

Mr. Kippers waiting for Mr.QofG's to come home


----------



## StoneRoad (May 20, 2015)

Update on Hilli - still taking her meds, and is now rather more than the skinny object she was ..... to the point of turning up the nose at one of her normal fav meals this morning (she did eat it later ......) and her coat is much better, even if *still* moulting !


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2015)

Vincent just chillin


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2015)

Cats are so elegant, aren't they? 











Charlie's 15 now. He's developed some kind of breathing issue, but he was at the vet on Monday for his 3 monthly and Ted said his lungs sounded just fine, his heartrate was perfect, and when we got his thyroid blood tests back they were spot on as well. He's eating fine, he's a good weight (5.2 kg ), and seems perfectly happy in himself. Anyway, not much we can do other than sit and look a little concerned if he's having a noisy breathing episode. There's no point putting him through lots of tests while he's otherwise perfectly happy and seemingly healthy. After his series of vet visits last summer that resulted in his teeth coming out and a change in his thyroid meds, he's been utterly traumatised about the vet. Whereas he'd grumpily and silently tolerate it, now it's clearly very stressful, he growls, sometimes hisses, and gives them a lot of trouble when they try to take blood. I've got some Zylkene, but I don't think I gave it him for long enough before this past trip on Monday, or in high enough of a dose. Next time I'll give it him for 3 or 4 days before hand, and double it up the day before.

Anyway, dead graceful, Charlie ^


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cats are so elegant, aren't they?



That's almost a Z in semaphore.  

Most appropriate for a napping kitteh


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> The household consensus is that Hilli is much better already - still eating and drinking like she expects Gideon to tax the stuff - with some slight weight gain and fur (despite a moult in progress) coming back into condition. Apparently, I'm still the slave from hell because of the tablets, this morning I needed the aid of a towel as I was running a bit late and not wanting to faff about - although the food reward / bribe was eaten quickly. And I got a headbutt and purr when checking the bowl (just in case she dropped the tablet ......... )



Sorry to hear about your furry friend.

As has been well documented here and there, Charlie was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism a couple of years ago. There have been ups and downs, but generally as long as you can make sure they take their medication they do just fine. Charlie's a right fat fucker now, despite having been utterly skeletal twice along the way. Your vet may or may not try to convince you to put them on the thyroid food they do now. Don't do it! Hyperthyroid cats need a decent amount of protein to retain their lean muscle, and the thyroid food has your typical low amount. Plus you'd have to ensure they eat nothing else but that, ever. Seeing as though Hilli isn't quite the spring chicken anymore, you want to make sure she has the luxuries she deserves 

And yes, twas me who recommended Arden Grange Liver Paste. It's a god send. It's difficult to get the cat version these days, but the dog version seems plentiful. They are the same thing (I emailed Arden Grange to ask), so no worries there. Apparently it's also fit for humans. I mean, I think it smells nice, but I now have insider knowledge that it doesn't taste as nice as it smells


----------



## pogofish (May 22, 2015)

Shirl said:


> One of our bastard cats just brought this lovely duckling home
> It's back with mum and dad now but keeping cats away from the duck pond is impossible



I turned-up in a town not far from you once to find that one particularly enthusiastic local cat had to be sent to the cattery for the duration when the ducklings were on the-go, such was his determination to hunt them to extinction!


----------



## Sirena (May 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> And yes, twas me who recommended Arden Grange Liver Paste. It's a god send. It's difficult to get the cat version these days, but the dog version seems plentiful. They are the same thing (I emailed Arden Grange to ask), so no worries there. Apparently it's also fit for humans. I mean, I think it smells nice, but I now have insider knowledge that it doesn't taste as nice as it smells



When I was about 7, I decided to see what Kit-e-Kat tasted like, so I ate a small spoonful.

It's not too bad.  Like gritty sardines.  Would go well on toast....


----------



## Mapped (May 22, 2015)

We haz kitteh 

Just came back rom the rescue centre with Seymour. He's currently on his own in a bedroom getting used to his new surroundings. There may be better pics to follow.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 22, 2015)

Ollie, just slightly enhanced.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2015)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ollie, just slightly enhanced.



new kitteh, new danger...


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 22, 2015)

Ollie... And so to bed...


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2015)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ollie, just slightly enhanced.


"Enhanced" as in you fitted him with laser eyes?  Not sure the RSPCA would approve *shakes head and tuts*


----------



## Schmetterling (May 23, 2015)

Shirl said:


> One of our bastard cats just brought this lovely duckling home
> It's back with mum and dad now but keeping cats away from the duck pond is impossible



Blood helly; those rings.  Beautiful!  Can I have them?

Oh sorry; cat thread.  Errm, Miaow?


----------



## Shirl (May 23, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> Blood helly; those rings.  Beautiful!  Can I have them?
> 
> Oh sorry; cat thread.  Errm, Miaow?


I'm glad you like my rings, I made then myself


----------



## izz (May 23, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I'm glad you like my rings, I made then myself


I noticed those too, they're rather splendid.


----------



## izz (May 23, 2015)

Mapped said:


> We haz kitteh
> 
> Just came back rom the rescue centre with Seymour. He's currently on his own in a bedroom getting used to his new surroundings. There may be better pics to follow.


Welcome Seymour, you little beauty.


----------



## High Voltage (May 23, 2015)

Mapped said:


> . . . . .There may be better pics to follow . . . .



There had better be - this is like looking at a cutey kitten in PRISON

when we all know a kitten should be FREE - biting toes and chasing strings and generally being a PITA

He looks lovely


----------



## High Voltage (May 23, 2015)

Fly free young Seymour - fly free - - - - - - -


----------



## Mapped (May 23, 2015)

On my way home from the cricket, but Mrs Mapped sent this to appease you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2015)

Oh he's gorgeous Mapped


----------



## trabuquera (May 24, 2015)

Awwww I want to see a lot more of Seymour. that nose is just asking to be booped. gently and regularly. hope you and the mrs will have this covered Mapped .


----------



## Mapped (May 24, 2015)

Don't worry, we have it covered trabuquera 

I'm on the early duty with both the little ones this morning. I might have to go out later to escape all the cuteness.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 24, 2015)

Mapped said:


> Don't worry, we have it covered trabuquera
> 
> I'm on the early duty with both the little ones this morning. I might have to go out later to escape all the cuteness.



Oh My Wooooord!


----------



## trashpony (May 24, 2015)

Baby Mapped and baby cat are just too cute!

Bubbles is missing. I went away overnight - left them loads of food etc and was gone just over 24 hours but no sign of him since I got home. I'm really worried


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 24, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Baby Mapped and baby cat are just too cute!
> 
> Bubbles is missing. I went away overnight - left them loads of food etc and was gone just over 24 hours but no sign of him since I got home. I'm really worried


Oh Trashy, poor you 

One of the things that helped us, which I think the Cat's Protection League suggested, when Mr.K went missing, and this is how we found him, was to go out later at night, midnight-ish, and shout for them as then there is less noise so you can hear them and they can hear you better. Might be difficult with the foal unless he wants a midnight adventure.


----------



## trashpony (May 24, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh Trashy, poor you
> 
> One of the things that helped us, which I think the Cat's Protection League suggested, when Mr.K went missing, and this is how we found him, was to go out later at night, midnight-ish, and shout for him as then there is less noise you can hear them and they can hear you beetter. Might be difficult with the foal unless he wants a midnight adventure.


The foal isn't here! He's at cub camp. I went out earlier and shouted but nothing. Thanks for the tip. Will go out again later.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2015)

Good luck trashpony - you must be fraught with worry. Hopefully the little furry one has only gone on a big adventure and will return utterly confused as to what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Cribynkle (May 24, 2015)

Mapped said:


> Don't worry, we have it covered trabuquera
> 
> I'm on the early duty with both the little ones this morning. I might have to go out later to escape all the cuteness.


Complete cuteness overload!


----------



## Cribynkle (May 24, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Baby Mapped and baby cat are just too cute!
> 
> Bubbles is missing. I went away overnight - left them loads of food etc and was gone just over 24 hours but no sign of him since I got home. I'm really worried



I hope he's off having an adventure somewhere. Sending 'come home Bubbles' vibes your way


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 24, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Baby Mapped and baby cat are just too cute!
> 
> Bubbles is missing. I went away overnight - left them loads of food etc and was gone just over 24 hours but no sign of him since I got home. I'm really worried





come home safe, bubbles


----------



## trashpony (May 24, 2015)

Thanks all, will report back. Also, do not let children name pets. I felt a right twat wandering about shouting Bubbles


----------



## Manter (May 24, 2015)

Fingers crossed trashpony


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2015)

I hope Bubbles turns up soon!  (Do not be embarrassed about the name, 2 of mine are Radar and Sonic, I named them and I am an adult).

Have you asked all your neighbours to look in sheds/garages? - he could just be shut in somewhere.


----------



## trashpony (May 25, 2015)

Epona said:


> I hope Bubbles turns up soon!  (Do not be embarrassed about the name, 2 of mine are Radar and Sonic, I named them and I am an adult).
> 
> Have you asked all your neighbours to look in sheds/garages? - he could just be shut in somewhere.


Not yet - will make some flyers this morning and drop them round people's houses


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Not yet - will make some flyers this morning and drop them round people's houses



Cool, just make sure everyone opens up their shed and has a quick look around to check for your cat.  If he is chipped, make sure to contact the chip company.  Phone round local rescues in case he is brought in.  Phone round local vets too so they can be on the lookout if anyone brings him in.  Is he/she neutered/spayed?


----------



## trashpony (May 25, 2015)

Epona said:


> Cool, just make sure everyone opens up their shed and has a quick look around to check for your cat.  If he is chipped, make sure to contact the chip company.  Phone round local rescues in case he is brought in.  Phone round local vets too so they can be on the lookout if anyone brings him in.  Is he/she neutered/spayed?


He's neutered and chipped and registered with both local vets. I will call rescues too but they're shut today but have put a thing on local facebook. I'm going on a flier/poster run now - have asked people to look in their sheds. I've called him outside every single garage/shed I can see from the street but nothing yet


----------



## izz (May 25, 2015)

trashpony, take it you've been out rattling biscuits and favourite noisytoy ?


----------



## trashpony (May 25, 2015)

He has no favourite noisy toy. I've rattled biscuits but tbh, if he was somewhere near enough to hear and able to, he'd come home. My cats are real homebodies - they never go out for more than a couple of hours at a time. 

I did find out from one neighbour that the house opposite us with the very overgrown garden has been repossessed and they had an open house there on Saturday. So I'm hopeful he's trapped in there but can't ring the estate agents until tomorrow. It's boarded up with metal doors and I shouted through but couldn't hear him. But he's never been much of a miaower


----------



## Shirl (May 25, 2015)

I hope you have good news soon trashpony. We have had cats go missing before only for them to turn up long after I've given up hope. They do tend to get shut in places, one of ours got shut in one of the new build houses here which was being used as a show home. 
If he had come to harm you would probably know about it by now. I've got everything crossed for Bubbles x


----------



## trabuquera (May 25, 2015)

come in come in wherever you are, bubbles… 
good luck trashpony


----------



## trashpony (May 25, 2015)

My mum said that if he were dead, he'd have been taken to the vet so I'd know. I hope she's right. I found myself hoping for massive vet bills in the night. It would be better than not seeing him again


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Epona (May 25, 2015)

trashpony said:


> My mum said that if he were dead, he'd have been taken to the vet so I'd know. I hope she's right. I found myself hoping for massive vet bills in the night. It would be better than not seeing him again



That made me cry, I understand completely.  I hope he just went exploring in the house that is for sale and was  accidentally locked in.  I'd prioritise calling the estate agent first thing.


----------



## trashpony (May 25, 2015)

Yes I will. I can't bear not knowing.


----------



## High Voltage (May 26, 2015)

Both me and Mrs Voltz are thinking of you, foal(I think?) and Bubbles trashpony


----------



## TikkiB (May 26, 2015)

All fingers and paws crossed here for Bubbles' safe return, trashpony


----------



## trashpony (May 26, 2015)

Well the estate agent kindly went and had a look around the house but he's not in there. Off to do another leaflet drop. I've called all the vets so he's on their registers. One of them told me to call the council as they keep a record of 'found' animals from the streets but I don't think I can bear to do that just yet


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 26, 2015)




----------



## TikkiB (May 26, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Well the estate agent kindly went and had a look around the house but he's not in there. Off to do another leaflet drop. I've called all the vets so he's on their registers. One of them told me to call the council as they keep a record of 'found' animals from the streets but I don't think I can bear to do that just yet


I know a few people who have found their cats after doing leaflet/flyer blitzes in their neighbourhoods.  It can take weeks but its clearly worth doing all the flyers.  (the trashpony family - including felines)


----------



## oryx (May 26, 2015)

Really sorry to hear this trashpony - hope he comes back safely.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 27, 2015)

The work cats. My lifestyle doesn't allow me to have my own and I've become very attached to them. They came from an animal rescue shelter, they were the most skitish animals in the place and my client thought they had mental health problems like her. Over time in the home they have become the most tolerant, friendly animals you could have ever wish for. Outside they are slowly devastating the local wildlife population. They are named after the Smiths. Which probably says something. I appear to have become their key workers.





This is Morrisey aka Moz. Lean ass killing machine who the local rabbit population fear. Rebels against us feeding him dry food by killing them almost daily. Got a stoat the other day, but I'm putting this more down to stupidity. Lets me pick him up like a baby with all his paws in the air and purrs deeply. Follows me round the house.





This is Marr (aka Bear). Bigger and stronger then his bro, but yet the more placid one. Due to his more aloof nature we put him down as the biggest killer initially, but I think he mostly just shares in the spoils. Harder to build the trust of, but now the home is more settled he regularly distracts me from my paperwork by trying to climb on my shoulders whilst I'm in the office, yet cant sit still on my lap.


----------



## Shirl (May 27, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> The work cats. My lifestyle doesn't allow me to have my own and I've become very attached to them. They came from an animal rescue shelter, they were the most skitish animals in the place and my client thought they had mental health problems like her. Over time in the home they have become the most tolerant, friendly animals you could have ever wish for. Outside they are slowly devastating the local wildlife population. They are named after the Smiths. Which probably says something. I appear to have become their key workers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those cats are lovely and where you work looks good too. I wouldn't mind going there every morning


----------



## TikkiB (May 27, 2015)

cat And work envy.


----------



## High Voltage (May 27, 2015)

Every time this thread gets an update I'm straight in hoping that Bubbles has turned up - having had Bob go walk-about twice for 3 days each I absolutely know what you are going through

Bob did get himself locked into a garage once and he was such a scaredy cat that even when the door was opened he was too frightened of the person opening the door to actually run out - so I had to go back a second time and ask them to leave the door open for quite some time


----------



## Cribynkle (May 27, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Every time this thread gets an update I'm straight in hoping that Bubbles has turned up - having had Bob go walk-about twice for 3 days each I absolutely know what you are going through
> 
> Bob did get himself locked into a garage once and he was such a scaredy cat that even when the door was opened he was too frightened of the person opening the door to actually run out - so I had to go back a second time and ask them to leave the door open for quite some time


 I keep checking too. Hope he saunters in soon x


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2015)

Oh noes  Only just seen this. Hope Bubbles turns up soon x

(((Trashy)))


----------



## Shirl (May 27, 2015)

I'm thinking of you trashy and hoping for good news soon. x


----------



## passenger (May 27, 2015)

picked Bonnie up, got hissed at, then she spat in my eye before i could put her down


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> This is Morrisey aka Moz. Lean ass killing machine who the local rabbit population fear.



he's not taken with Morrissey's stance on animal rights / vegetarianism, then?


----------



## trashpony (May 27, 2015)

Still nothing though I've not given up hope. I live in a very small established neighbourhood of houses. There are no dead cat bodies and the neighbours are the sort of people who would take one to the vet if they found one. No body = chance he's still alive. 

Last night I dreamed he came home with a busted leg.  I'm going out on the treat run again this evening and going to talk to builders tomorrow. There are a couple of houses where they're doing stuff. Also I put the contents of my vacuum cleaner and some of the foal's really stinky socks in the back garden. They're supposed to be enticing ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2015)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2015)

Fingers crossed Trashy xx


----------



## fucthest8 (May 27, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Still nothing though I've not given up hope.



Don't give up hope. Took 10 days for my furry idiot to turn up again. Crossing everything for you.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 27, 2015)

hope Bubbles comes home soon, @trashy and the foal.


----------



## trashpony (May 27, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> Don't give up hope. Took 10 days for my furry idiot to turn up again. Crossing everything for you.


Really? That does give me hope. Thank you x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2015)

One of the mogs I used to live with had a habit of having weekends away (never found out where the heck he went.  He'd usually go out Friday evening and I'd not see him again until Sunday - or sometimes Monday - evening when he'd come home, demand a big feed, then sleep for about 24 hours...)

One time he wasn't back by midweek, and he came home about an hour after I'd gone round leafletting one evening.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 27, 2015)

I had a mate whose cat liked to disappear for a couple of weeks.  Nobody knew where he went, presumably to the cat equivalent of the Bahamas, but he always came back.  Freaked them out the first couple of times but then it became the norm. 

I think male cats are a lot more likely to go for wanders. Crossing my fingers for you xxx


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2015)

Sachin almost certainly has cancer.  His bad teeth hid it. Off to the vet later to collect him after a night of medical TLC and rehydration and then back here for a final goodbye before my sweet boy leaves me in a day or so.


----------



## trabuquera (May 28, 2015)

oh no Mogden - awful. Hope you and the beautiful Sachin get to spend some hours full of purrs and strokes together.


----------



## High Voltage (May 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that Mogden - we've lost 2 cats to cancer and we still miss both of them terribly

It sounds like you're going to get him home for his remaining time which will be really special for both of you

I don't like this thread at the moment - there's too much not nice stuff going on - come on all you cats - buck your ideas up please


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2015)

My mum has just been asking if it's appropriate for him to come home.  I said absolutely, cos he needs to say goodbye to the others, including his sister, before he comes back for his sideboard spot. I'm never teaching any of the others to high 5 me,  seems to be a curse on my brood.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 28, 2015)

so sorry to hear that, Mogden. and you are right he does need to come home for a little while.


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2015)

And while i think about it can i moan about the nurse last night.  She kept referring to him as a she,  gave me a bit of a lecture about flea care when the poor bugger is rake thin and wobbling and i was in no state to give an exact date for the last treatment, and completely ignored me asking about Wilbur who, to top off a thoroughly crappy week, has a hole in his cheek, suspected dog bite, which I've managed to clean up but can't now catch for him to go vetwards for hibiscrub and antibiotics before that goes horribly wrong.


----------



## High Voltage (May 28, 2015)

Mogden said:


> And while i think about it can i moan about the nurse last night.  She kept referring to him as a she,  gave me a bit of a lecture about flea care when the poor bugger is rake thin and wobbling and i was in no state to give an exact date for the last treatment, and completely ignored me asking about Wilbur who, to top off a thoroughly crappy week, has a hole in his cheek, suspected dog bite, which I've managed to clean up but can't now catch for him to go vetwards for hibiscrub and antibiotics before that goes horribly wrong.



Don't get me on the subject of poor "bed side" manner - some of them are truly appalling

But bloody hell your pack-of-mogs is going through a tough patch at the moment - hope things all work themselves out as well as can be given the circumstances


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Don't get me on the subject of poor "bed side" manner - some of them are truly appalling
> 
> But bloody hell your pack-of-mogs is going through a tough patch at the moment - hope things all work themselves out as well as can be given the circumstances


With my 2 woes and the Bubbles absence, I'm hoping that's the 3 bad things for this thread.  When 3 of the 4 garden kitties of mine went walkabout it was a solid week long wait before their unflustered return. Wait til the sheds are open on the weekend as last was a bank holiday.


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 28, 2015)

My  kitty, called kitty. Has been gone for weeks now  sigh.....


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2015)

Am a mess.  Taxi ride back i was wondering if i did the right thing booking him in tomorrow.  His leg wobbles when he got out of his carrier said yes. I don't want to leave him in distress over the weekend. He is currently ganneting tinned spring water tuna.  Chicken is his very favourite and i have some to poach but i don't know if he's up to it. Death is a big shitter and it can go forth and multiply.


----------



## High Voltage (May 28, 2015)

someone earlier very wisely said

better a day too early than a day too late

I feel that this is very true, you know Sachin and what he's like so you'll do the very best for him I'm sure


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2015)

Thank you HV. I just need some reassurance I'm not doing a totally horrid thing. I know to leave him like this would be far worse but that doesn't equate with my heart. 

They assured me all his tests results were fine last month but clearly the cancer did not bugger his white cell count as i would have expected as an indicator of cancer.


----------



## High Voltage (May 28, 2015)

With Jess we had several months and at least one false start before her time actually came

With Rusty it was a lot faster - one minute she was fine dandy, the next, within weeks she got a growth on her leg and then it seemed like no time at all we had to make the call

It really does sound like your boy was fine (relatively speaking) up until last month and now it sounds like his time is coming - you're doing the right thing by your boy - it's bollocks, of course, total fucking bollocks but this is the most important part of having a pet - making the right decisions for them now


----------



## trashpony (May 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry Mogden. It's so tough but I'm sure you're doing the kindest thing. 

Crap bedside manner doesn't help though. My vets were lovely when it was Itchy's time. Still no news to report here. I've been gardening this afternoon and keep expecting Bubbles to make a sudden attack on Loki. It's very quiet without him


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 28, 2015)

((((Mogden and sachin))))


----------



## Cribynkle (May 28, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Am a mess.  Taxi ride back i was wondering if i did the right thing booking him in tomorrow.  His leg wobbles when he got out of his carrier said yes. I don't want to leave him in distress over the weekend. He is currently ganneting tinned spring water tuna.  Chicken is his very favourite and i have some to poach but i don't know if he's up to it. Death is a big shitter and it can go forth and multiply.


 you're doing the kindest (and the bravest) thing (())


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2015)

The heating is on,  the tuna is being shared,  many head and cheek  rubs from the others, some very loving long blinks between he and me and some last photos of a contented as he could be being held like a swaddled baby Sachin.







Thanks all. It helps to know I'm doing okay at this furry parenting thing in a bad situation.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 28, 2015)

(((Mogden and furry family))) That is such a lovely pic mate. Sorry. x


----------



## CRI (May 29, 2015)

Haven't been here in a while and oh no, so sorry to hear about Bubbles and Kitty being awol, oh and Sachin


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry Mogden. Thinking of you <3


----------



## Epona (May 29, 2015)

(((Mogden and Sachin)))

Love to the both of you.  I have always been of the opinion that giving them a release from suffering is the last good thing we can do for our beloved pets - even though it hurts us so much.

My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## moose (May 29, 2015)

Sorry, Mogden, it's a terrible thing to have to decide when the time's right. 

Hope Bubbles and Kitty come home safe, too.


----------



## trabuquera (May 29, 2015)

((Mogden and Sachin))
((trashpony and Bubbles))

Brackets mean nothing, but they mean we're thinking of you all 4 - be brave ...


----------



## nogojones (May 29, 2015)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 29, 2015)

Much love to you (((Mogden ))) and happy memories of Sachin xx


----------



## Mogden (May 29, 2015)

Thank you all.  Back from work for the final bit at 4. He had lots of chicken this morning,  his most favourite thing in the world, and bugger me he's now eating crunchy biscuits. Makes me bleed inside cos that means he feels better but he's in no shape to go on.  I have managed to trap Wilbur though and I'm hoping i can take both in,  one for the you know what and one for the bite treatment. 

Buggering bollocks to cancer


----------



## sojourner (May 29, 2015)

Oh mate (((((((Mogden ))))))) You are doing the right thing, you know you are.  Take care of yourself my dear xxx


----------



## Mogden (May 29, 2015)

My lovely tissue fearing, leftover roast meat stealing, high 5ing, knows when the dinner is cooked boy is gone. It was actually quite peaceful and i think the build up was more traumatic. Bye Sachin. I have a spot for you on the sideboard x

Wilbur is full of rage and confusion. He has an abscess on his cheek,  is house bound and drugged for a few days and is collared with something that would make me laugh ordinarily.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 29, 2015)

((((Mogden and wilbur))))


----------



## Manter (May 29, 2015)

Hugs Mogden 

Any news on bubbles trashpony?


----------



## nogojones (May 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear Mogden


----------



## trabuquera (May 29, 2015)

Awww, Mogden, so sorry about Sachin. And sympathies to Wilbur too ... is it wrong, in this moment of distress, that I did laugh a tiny tiny bit about your description of him as "full of rage and confusion" ?

(because obviously it's not amusing AT All when an animal suffers. But it can be a little ray of dark humour when cats look less than uber-cool, or when their loving owners tease them a bit.)
Don't feel guilty about Sachin, he was bathed in love and affection to the very end and his last meal was his very favourite. Everything you did was to keep him comfortable and secure. I hope the clouds lift really soon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2015)

All my thoughts and hugs are with you, Mogden <3


----------



## Mogden (May 29, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Awww, Mogden, so sorry about Sachin. And sympathies to Wilbur too ... is it wrong, in this moment of distress, that I did laugh a tiny tiny bit about your description of him as "full of rage and confusion" ?
> 
> (because obviously it's not amusing AT All when an animal suffers. But it can be a little ray of dark humour when cats look less than uber-cool, or when their loving owners tease them a bit.)
> Don't feel guilty about Sachin, he was bathed in love and affection to the very end and his last meal was his very favourite. Everything you did was to keep him comfortable and secure. I hope the clouds lift really soon.


While the vet took Sachin out for his cathter for his injections i did laugh in a hysterical, snot bubbles but making me laugh way at Wilbur. He's super grumpy now and trying to get comfy. 







I know it's not really the done thing to post a photo like that so soon after Sachin but i think my grief needs a smirk and he'd be the first to have a giggle at Wilbur's predicament.


----------



## trashpony (May 29, 2015)

(((Mogden))) I'm glad Wilbur's misfortune has made you smile on a sad day 

Still no Bubbles. Loki has become a velcro cat, following me from room to room. He's really lonely


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2015)

Mogden - so sorry, hugs to you.
I hope Wilbur recovers soon and can have the collar removed (I know how hard it was when one of my really active cats had to have a surgical collar).

trashpony - I hope to fuck that bubbles turns up soon, hopefully well and unharmed xxx


----------



## Ozone (May 30, 2015)

trashpony said:


> (((Mogden))) I'm glad Wilbur's misfortune has made you smile on a sad day
> 
> Still no Bubbles. Loki has become a velcro cat, following me from room to room. He's really lonely


Hi Trashpony,

Our Siamese disappeared about 2 yrs ago, after 3 weeks we'd just about given up all hope when someone knocked on our door to say she'd seen our cat in her garden.....nearly a mile away! She was thin and a bit wild but fine and had been hiding on a building site next door to the lady's garden. 
What really helped is that we put about 500 fliers through people's letterboxes and stuck notices on just about every tree possible....and people were really helpful and we had lots of calls from complete strangers offering to help....

Don't give up hope....and GOOD LUCK, I know how awful it feels not knowing.


----------



## izz (May 30, 2015)

Thinking of everyone going through difficult cat-related times at the moment, hope the sad times fade and the memories are a comfort and hope Bubbles comes home soon.


----------



## oryx (May 30, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Sachin, mogden.

And trashpony, hope Bubbles is home soon.

Cat heartache is shite. :-(


----------



## TikkiB (May 30, 2015)

Echoing the sadness about Sachin Mogden.  So sorry to hear about that.  Hope Wilbur heals soon

Paws still crossed for Bubbles, I remember a former Urb poster's cat went missing for ages a few years ago.   She did a major and ongoing flyering campaign, and knocking on doors, and the cat eventually returned safely.


----------



## TikkiB (May 30, 2015)

oryx said:


> Cat heartache is shite. :-(


  It really really is.


----------



## trashpony (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the kindness and good news stories. It's really helping me not to get too downhearted. 

Did another 100 fliers today (and wtf is with those bristly letterboxes?! You can't get post through them  ) The people I spoke to said they'd seen the posters and had looked in their sheds so that's good. A few posters have come loose in yesterday's winds so I'm going to secure those and do a few more and cover a wider area. I am now offering a REWARD so hoping that will encourage people to go and look in their sheds.


----------



## oryx (May 30, 2015)

I once found a neighbour's cat hiding on my curtain rail in the spare bedroom. S/he had been there a while as when the owner came to fetch her/him s/he was quite thin.

Poor little thing had been terrified and made no noise.


----------



## trashpony (May 30, 2015)

There was a suspected sighting in the park. Someone called me, texted me a photo and held the cat in a lovelock until I got there. 

It wasn't him  but I have the WHOLE town looking for him now. 

Bubbles - there is nowhere to hide. We will find you  (the sea also cuts down potential escape routes tbf)


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2015)

trashpony said:


> There was a suspected sighting in the park. Someone called me, texted me a photo and held the cat in a lovelock until I got there.
> 
> It wasn't him  but I have the WHOLE town looking for him now.
> 
> Bubbles - there is nowhere to hide. We will find you  (the sea also cuts down potential escape routes tbf)



Even though it wasn't him, I am glad that people are on the lookout for him and helping.

Have you considered contacting the local radio station?  They could make a brief announcement at the end of the news or something.


----------



## TikkiB (May 31, 2015)

Is there a local FB page for lost animals, or a community page?  We've got one here in Leytonstone and lost cats and dogs are always being posted, and also often found, which is particularly cheering.


----------



## Shirl (May 31, 2015)

trashpony have you told your postman? Also, people here often put a photo poster up in the sorting office so all the town's posties will see it.


----------



## trashpony (May 31, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Is there a local FB page for lost animals, or a community page?  We've got one here in Leytonstone and lost cats and dogs are always being posted, and also often found, which is particularly cheering.



I have bombarded the town's various facebook pages as well as the lost cats page. One that was lost after Bubbles was found hiding in someone's back bedroom so people do look at it. 



Shirl said:


> trashpony have you told your postman? Also, people here often put a photo poster up in the sorting office so all the town's posties will see it.



No but that is a brilliant idea! Our postie does a different route now so we get a variety of posties but I will print off a poster and drop it at the sorting office in the morning and try and waylay whoever's doing our route tomorrow too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 31, 2015)

I bet the bugger, being in his adolescence now, has snook off on a fucking 18-30s holiday with fake ID and is having a grand old time. He'll come sauntering back, with a bit of a tan and a stupid grin, and moan when you ground him for a year.

(((trashy)))


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 1, 2015)

(((trashpony)))


----------



## sojourner (Jun 1, 2015)

My first cat went missing for 6 weeks trashy - got everything crossed for you.

Aww Mogden  ((((you)))))


----------



## trashpony (Jun 1, 2015)

I had a dream this morning that he'd got stuck in the arm of my coat hanging on the back of the radiator and then there were two cats frolicking in the hall. <sob>

Four people asked me on the school run if he'd come home yet. I've become the town's mad cat lady


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 1, 2015)

oh no, just read more of this thread.

(((Mogden)))


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2015)

sorry to read the sadness on this thread  we have just moved and i've not let the cats (winnie and pip) out yet (apart from a quick supervised garden explore at the weekend). they say keep em in for a couple of weeks don't they? then let them out when they're mega hungry and they'll come back. oh and leave the litter tray out for the smell. terrified, quite frankly.

in other news, i am googling kittens. now we have a bigger house it seems so very feasible   and such a good idea 

 i need help, i really do, but there are some very cute ones not so far away


----------



## moose (Jun 2, 2015)

Get 'em, get 'em, get 'em!!!!


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 2, 2015)

moose said:


> Get 'em, get 'em, get 'em!!!!


And post pictures!


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 2, 2015)

Pasty for dinner!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 2, 2015)

I've finally steeled myself to ring the council and they take any dead cats to the animal hospital. The animal hospital have his details, his chip number and my phone numbers. So if they haven't rung me, his dead body hasn't been scraped off a road. 

I feel very cheered by this news. My boy is out there somewhere


----------



## Mogden (Jun 2, 2015)

It's the range of emotions that get me when they go walkabout trashy. No news is good news I suppose, it's trite but true.

So if my week or so weren't crazy enough, Wilbur managed to escape a closed room and got through the cat flap with his collar on leaving a terrifying trail of bloody smears down the back door. I've spotted him in the garden and been round to the neighbours with treats and a carrier but to no avail. Bad news bearing in mind he needs medicine. Had the back door open just to see if he will come in and he's come in at last. Had to be ninja like closing the door but he's been medicated at least now and I think his face looks better although I've not picked him up yet,  building trust. Collar still on and he's not as grumpy as he was the other day spied in another garden.

Now can someone cut me some slack please.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> sorry to read the sadness on this thread  we have just moved and i've not let the cats (winnie and pip) out yet (apart from a quick supervised garden explore at the weekend). they say keep em in for a couple of weeks don't they? then let them out when they're mega hungry and they'll come back. oh and leave the litter tray out for the smell. terrified, quite frankly.
> 
> in other news, i am googling kittens. now we have a bigger house it seems so very feasible   and such a good idea
> 
> i need help, i really do, but there are some very cute ones not so far away



Don't get the kittens until the current brood are properly settled and are coming back again after being let out. New kittens might be too much to add to the move and if they're ever going to decide to fuck off and find a new home it would be then.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2015)

Mogden said:


> It's the range of emotions that get me when they go walkabout trashy. No news is good news I suppose, it's trite but true.
> 
> So if my week or so weren't crazy enough, Wilbur managed to escape a closed room and got through the cat flap with his collar on leaving a terrifying trail of bloody smears down the back door. I've spotted him in the garden and been round to the neighbours with treats and a carrier but to no avail. Bad news bearing in mind he needs medicine. Had the back door open just to see if he will come in and he's come in at last. Had to be ninja like closing the door but he's been medicated at least now and I think his face looks better although I've not picked him up yet,  building trust. Collar still on and he's not as grumpy as he was the other day spied in another garden.
> 
> Now can someone cut me some slack please.



((((((((Mogden))))))))

((((((((Wilbur)))))))))


----------



## oryx (Jun 2, 2015)

Our Tiggy is 21 today.  She's just been to the vets for her annual check-up and boosters and is OK - the vets took a photo of her to go on their Facebook page!

She already has the key of the door, in the form of an electronic tag dangling from her collar.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2015)

Happy birthday, Tiggy old girl. Here's to another 21


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 2, 2015)

cats really should get a telegram when they reach 21, shouldn't they? but who should be sending it?


----------



## oryx (Jun 2, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> cats really should get a telegram when they reach 21, shouldn't they? but who should be sending it?









Bastet, the Cat Goddess.

We only got a magazine and a parcel for my partner in the post today, so Bastet must have forgotten.


----------



## izz (Jun 2, 2015)

Mogden said:


> It's the range of emotions that get me when they go walkabout trashy. No news is good news I suppose, it's trite but true.
> 
> So if my week or so weren't crazy enough, Wilbur managed to escape a closed room and got through the cat flap with his collar on leaving a terrifying trail of bloody smears down the back door. I've spotted him in the garden and been round to the neighbours with treats and a carrier but to no avail. Bad news bearing in mind he needs medicine. Had the back door open just to see if he will come in and he's come in at last. Had to be ninja like closing the door but he's been medicated at least now and I think his face looks better although I've not picked him up yet,  building trust. Collar still on and he's not as grumpy as he was the other day spied in another garden.
> 
> Now can someone cut me some slack please.



Many sympathies, keep on keepin' on. Sending slack through the ether.


----------



## izz (Jun 2, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> sorry to read the sadness on this thread  we have just moved and i've not let the cats (winnie and pip) out yet (apart from a quick supervised garden explore at the weekend). they say keep em in for a couple of weeks don't they? then let them out when they're mega hungry and they'll come back. oh and leave the litter tray out for the smell. terrified, quite frankly.
> 
> in other news, i am googling kittens. now we have a bigger house it seems so very feasible   and such a good idea
> 
> i need help, i really do, but there are some very cute ones not so far away


Keep 'em in for a month and/or let them out on leashes you know they can't get out of. Good luck all


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 2, 2015)

Suburban tiger.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2015)

oryx said:


> Our Tiggy is 21 today.  She's just been to the vets for her annual check-up and boosters and is OK - the vets took a photo of her to go on their Facebook page!
> 
> She already has the key of the door, in the form of an electronic tag dangling from her collar.








to tiggy


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 2, 2015)

A cat makes a woman go blind because that's what cats do.

http://www.wpxi.com/news/lifestyles/health/woman-goes-blind-because-her-cat/nmRG2/


----------



## Shirl (Jun 4, 2015)

Still no news trashpony?
One of our cats, the ginger boy, hasn't been home for over 24 hours now. He sometimes stays away for long periods but not this long. It's warm though and he likes hunting in the fields so I'm hoping he's stuffed on voles and sleeping it off.


----------



## Manter (Jun 4, 2015)

I am trying to get some last minute work done. Idiot cat is not having it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It he seems quite happy when I use him for a laptop stand


----------



## Shirl (Jun 5, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Still no news trashpony?
> One of our cats, the ginger boy, hasn't been home for over 24 hours now. He sometimes stays away for long periods but not this long. It's warm though and he likes hunting in the fields so I'm hoping he's stuffed on voles and sleeping it off.


Our ginger boy returned this morning. He only stayed for about 15 minutes and now he's off again.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 5, 2015)

Bit of drama at _Chez Vôltáge_ the other day - let's be honest, the progress of integrating 2 young'ish boy cats and 1 mature lady cat isn't going as swimmingly as I'd hoped for but progress is being made

The boys love a lot of rough and tumble and FiFi is beyond this - preferring sleeping on our bed - she needs to be encouraged to go out and we leave the cat flap taped open as she's not got her head round opening the flap - this means that the boys are shut in their safe room whilst we're at work and she has the run of the house and as much or as little "outside" as she wants - which isn't much

But she has been outside on her own and can and does come and goes as she pleases

We're letting the boys spend more time out of their safe room - 2 1/2 hours in the morning and 3-4 hours in the evening and the interaction is "O. K." - there's a bit of swearing, a bit of chasing and cornering but NO stalking and no ripping chunks out of each other - in my mind they all just need to spend more and more time together and get them all to a stage where we can let them all outside - it's being cooped up in the house that's causing the minor problems

So to aid this - I decided that I'd shut the inside door to the house with FiFi outside  - YES! I know - but I did it anyway

The boys had the run of the house for the day and they were noticeably calmer and less "full on" when I got home - but no sign of FiFi - and Mrs Volz - let's be very very kind and just say she was upset and no amount of my saying "Don't worry, she's alright and will be back in any time soon" made any difference

And it made no difference at 7.00pm either

or 8.00pm

or 9.00pm

or 10.00pm (which is LONG after or usual bed time given that Mrs Voltz has a 5.00am get up to go to work time)

Still after 10.00 but some time before 11.00 Mrs Voltz gets up and goes down stairs to put some food out for FiFi should she decide to come back after a day and most of the evening out "on the lash"

I then hear "So THERE you are young lady - and where have you been - you've worried us sick"

So alls well that ends well - Phew!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 5, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Still no news trashpony?
> One of our cats, the ginger boy, hasn't been home for over 24 hours now. He sometimes stays away for long periods but not this long. It's warm though and he likes hunting in the fields so I'm hoping he's stuffed on voles and sleeping it off.


No, nothing. Two weeks now.  
Am going to ring round the vets again today, put up new posters and extend my leafleting campaign radius. I went to the park last night (had a babysitter) and called him for ages and ages but nothing. I can't really go walkabout in the night because of the foal


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 5, 2015)

trashpony said:


> No, nothing. Two weeks now.
> Am going to ring round the vets again today, put up new posters and extend my leafleting campaign radius. I went to the park last night (had a babysitter) and called him for ages and ages but nothing. I can't really go walkabout in the night because of the foal


 how are the foal and Loki doing?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 5, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> how are the foal and Loki doing?


The foal is okay but Loki is in a bit of a state. He's like velcro cat and keeps miaowing very plaintively at me. He's normally a fairly silent cat so this is very out of character.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 5, 2015)

trashpony said:


> The foal is okay but Loki is in a bit of a state. He's like velcro cat and keeps miaowing very plaintively at me. He's normally a fairly silent cat so this is very out of character.



trashpony can you get a lead / collar on Loki? and could you take him for a walk around?


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 5, 2015)

trashpony said:


> The foal is okay but Loki is in a bit of a state. He's like velcro cat and keeps miaowing very plaintively at me. He's normally a fairly silent cat so this is very out of character.


Poor little thing, he must be so confused ((((trashy family)))))


----------



## trashpony (Jun 5, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> trashpony can you get a lead / collar on Loki? and could you take him for a walk around?


Oh god I think he's hate that. He comes round with me when I do my walking about calling (about 5 houses in either direction which is as far as I dare go)


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> I am trying to get some last minute work done. Idiot cat is not having it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful, people have burned their own legs and balls due to laptop heat!


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2015)

trashpony - I really hope he is OK somewhere and comes home soon - just an extended walkabout, he'll stroll in like nothing has happened, wondering where his dinner is.  I am not a big believer in anything superstitious but I have all my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 7, 2015)

hello millie


----------



## Epona (Jun 7, 2015)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> hello millie



Ooh hello, she's awfully pretty!
(sorry, reading that back to myself I just come across as odd and creepy  )


----------



## toggle (Jun 7, 2015)

i am no longer good enough to providfe bed and breakfast and have to content myself with providing occasional breakfast service only. i've not seen madamme since yesterday morning, and that was only long enough for her to scoff half a bowl of food, then leg it. However, ti's warm, dry and there's a whole pub full of people for her to tart at and dry places to sleep and the local furry creatures to snack on. if I didn't see her at all for more than 4-5 days i'd pop over the pub to see if they had seen her. but she was only a few months old when she started fending for herself and she managed 18 months of that. so I shouldn't be that bothered for a while. mainlyi think she's sulking cause bakunin is away and is responding by not coming home much.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 7, 2015)

Epona said:


> Ooh hello, she's awfully pretty!
> (sorry, reading that back to myself I just come across as odd and creepy  )


she's very fluffy!

lives at the pub down the road from me.... unsurprisingly I'm a frequent visitor.


----------



## Epona (Jun 7, 2015)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> she's very fluffy!
> 
> lives at the pub down the road from me.... unsurprisingly I'm a frequent visitor.



She has the most fantastic ear-hair thing going on 
She looks lovely and fluffy and soft, I would happily pick her up for a snuggle if she would let me, very sweet looking cat


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 7, 2015)

millie and her brother kevin as kittens (only a few months ago)


----------



## Epona (Jun 7, 2015)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> millie and her brother kevin as kittens (only a few months ago)



LOL no doubt about who is in charge there, he is trying the paw of smiting but it is very half-hearted and she is having none of it, he is having his bath whether he likes it or not


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 7, 2015)

Epona said:


> LOL no doubt about who is in charge there, he is trying the paw of smiting but it is very half-hearted and she is having none of it, he is having his bath whether he likes it or not


She wins all the play fights too...


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 8, 2015)

Mine managed to open the living room door and get out last night  We shut them in there with a litterbox overnight as I don't like them being outside overnight and if they have the run of the house they'll bang on our door and try to sleep on our heads. I'm hoping this is a one off and I don't have to listen to them hurling themselves at the door handle to try again tonight


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 8, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> . . . I'm hoping this is a one off and I don't have to listen to them hurling themselves at the door handle to try again tonight



Have you had cats before? If you're hoping that they won't do, what I think is pretty much a 'racing certainty' - I suspect not

However, if you have had cats before and *you're still asking this question* - I suspect previous cats were incredibly well behaved

I've found it's a war of attrition with cats and the cat always has the most time

Rusty (RiP) at our old house spent HOURS flicking her paw under a thumb latch door to the "coal room" - could never figure out why she was doing this, until one day U came home from work to feed the cats and they were nowhere to be seen - there was, however, an open coal room door, a ripped open LARGE BAG OF CAT FOOD and lots of cat biscuits spilled out onto the floor - and bear in mind that Rusty wasn't particularly food focussed


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 8, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Have you had cats before? If you're hoping that they won't do, what I think is pretty much a 'racing certainty' - I suspect not
> 
> However, if you have had cats before and *you're still asking this question* - I suspect previous cats were incredibly well behaved
> 
> ...



Nice one Rusty 

I've had cats all my life! The suspected perpetrator in this instance is 13 years old. I know it's a vain hope and that I'm going to be listening to him banging the door for the next 2 weeks minimum


----------



## izz (Jun 8, 2015)

Has anyone out there any experience of badly socialised mogs ? I'm sure Mr Voltage has informed you all of the brothers we rehomed in March, so shy they wouldn't come out of hiding ? They're much better than they were but we do need to be able to handle them in case we need to get them to the vet but it just seems to be one step forward, one back at the moment. A few days ago they were coming to get treats but they seem to be back to where they were a few weeks ago now.

If anyone has any experience in this area I'd be glad to hear about it.


----------



## toggle (Jun 8, 2015)

it returned this morning. I opened some of the expensive zooplyus stff that himself says she wouldn't eat for him. she scoffed the lot, and licked the dish clean. colour me supprised that she does actually like it, but plays awkward for the doormat in the family. 

this was achieved by the simple expedient of not giving her any whiskers pouches for a few days. she's been out, she feeds herself and when she's in, she always has 2 bowls of dry food. shes not been starved. just not treated like the queen of fucking everything.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2015)

I very rarely have dreams that I can remember.  Last night's dream, I was staying at mum-tat's house.  I think we had been to some sort of event for cats protection (or similar - I'm a bit fuzzy about that bit)

The next thing was I opened the front door, and there was a family who had rounded up about a dozen stray cats and brought them round - along with a supply of cardboard boxes for them to sit in - and expected us to take them in.



I have spoken to mum this evening and no she hasn't acquired a load of stray cats today...


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2015)

oh, and what's the current recomendation for flea stuff for her? and a recomended online supplier that isn'[t bank breaking. 

ty


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2015)

izz said:


> Has anyone out there any experience of badly socialised mogs ? I'm sure Mr Voltage has informed you all of the brothers we rehomed in March, so shy they wouldn't come out of hiding ? They're much better than they were but we do need to be able to handle them in case we need to get them to the vet but it just seems to be one step forward, one back at the moment. A few days ago they were coming to get treats but they seem to be back to where they were a few weeks ago now.
> 
> If anyone has any experience in this area I'd be glad to hear about it.



stinkier treats. and play and patience. 

and be at their level as much as possible while you try to offer treats. madamme ran from me until i lay down, then she started to approach. basically, get a book, lie on the floor, put treats near you. ignore cats. put next lot of treats closer. get a toy on a stick thing and just happen to play with it. ignore kitty, this is your toy. therefore it may interst her. another trick is to lie down and cover your body/lap with a blanket they will sit on. put treats on edge of blanket. 

there's some stuff on the cats protection website, hidden somewhere in their education files (i think) about cats instinctive behavior, the woman who i've been talking to that organises cat care talks for schools and stuff, recommended it as good, even if you think you know cats really well. cause im going to do some talks for her. seemed a really easy way to get experience dealing with groups of school age kids that will look good if i go for a heritage job


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 9, 2015)

My day so far:-

5.00am - Beep beep beep beep (alarm)

5.01am - Purr purr purr (FiFi sat on chest)

6.00am - FiFi gets off my chest - time to do the various "facilities"

6.20am - Shower

6.30am - Cup of tea and the start of the "Dawn Chorus" from the boys about wanting breakfast

6.35am - open 2 small tins of expensive very fishy cat food for Clive and Casper - Clive eats his and Casper tries to eat Clives not bothering with the exact same food less than 18" away

6.40am - Honk Honk Honk!!! - up comes contents of 1 tin + (where the + came from I really don't know) - this is now the second time that Clives done this - he CAN'T be allergic to fish, can he?

6.45am - clean up still warm can honk - then have my breakfast - which is rapidly becoming less appealing


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 9, 2015)

So, let's talk about Cat Litter and various "Cat Facility" duties

I'll freely admit to being horrendously lax when it came to Jess, Rusty and Bob's inside comfort station maintenance - mainly because it was "Icky" and I was lazy and whatever

But when we picked FiFi up from cat rescue 1 - I noticed one of the young volunteers there "doing" the various trays and I had, what can best be described, as an epiphany regarding how we should look after our soon to be 3 indoor cats and there and then I vowed to myself that this time it was going to be different and this time it was going to be done right - and the thought of having 3 cats (and their various emissions) in the house for what was going to be a considerable time did influence my decision as well

More litter trays were bought along with a large bag of compressed sawdust cat litter AND A SLOTTED SCOOP - now this stuff is great, especially in the winter when we've got the Rayburn going, with any "solids" being flushed, the clean sawdust litter remains whole and is sieved out, leaving only the "used" cat litter to break down back into sawdust, which goes onto the Rayburn and which doesn't smell at all (apart from burning sawdust that is) - so that's the Winter months sorted - I'm happy with this solution

Except for when the Rayburn gets turned off and I then no longer have the burning solution

I've now switched to two different clumping cat litters - the World Best Cat litter - which is expensive but, very good

and a much cheaper "Corn Cat 7" which really is very cheap and works, but . . .

On the plus side - FiFi (of the truly horrendous arse) is *going*, in both uses of the word, outside now - so her tray is required minimal maintenance

But the boys - 2 large, strapping, young, active, healthy eating boys are a LONG WAY from being allowed outside and will need a tray or trays for some considerable time still

So fellow cat strokers, litter changers, feeders, entertainers and any other duties that the cat(s) in your life deem appropriate for you to perform

What solutions do you have?

I'm hoping that at least one person uses the fully automatic cat loo - maybe one of the cat litter box "spinners" - or are you all like me, a slave forever sieving, cleaning and re-filling OR have you taken the harsh-but-fair approach of kicking them out in the morning and last thing at night and let it become next doors problem


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 9, 2015)

Trying the lads out on some ultra-expensive, personal import, organic, free range, luxury German cat biscuits

From 
A. L. D. I.















Hope they like them as they were bloody expensive, I had to go without my tea tonight to be able to afford them


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2015)

Cats can be allergic to fish, HV.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 9, 2015)

If Hilli tries to cram too much food down in a short period of time she'll puke it up ... having said that, it is a "normal behaviour" if there is too much food that can't be carried in the mouth then *eat it* carry home and puke up for later ! so that's what can happen, sometimes she pukes in the bath and then eats it later. (not me being lazy, just for most of the events / time span I was out, and only found the remaining, tiny bit of evidence, much, much later in the day.)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> 5.00am - Beep beep beep beep (alarm)
> 
> 5.01am - Purr purr purr (FiFi sat on chest)



she waits until *after *the alarm clock goes off?

i think your cat is defective...


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 10, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cats can be allergic to fish, HV.



ARSE!



StoneRoad said:


> If Hilli tries to cram too much food down in a short period of time she'll puke it up ... having said that, it is a "normal behaviour" if there is too much food that can't be carried in the mouth then *eat it* carry home and puke up for later ! so that's what can happen, sometimes she pukes in the bath and then eats it later. (not me being lazy, just for most of the events / time span I was out, and only found the remaining, tiny bit of evidence, much, much later in the day.)



This makes sense - he was wolfing the food down



Puddy_Tat said:


> she waits until *after *the alarm clock goes off?
> 
> i think your cat is defective...



To be fair to Fifs - the 5 o'clock alarm is for Mrs Voltz - my official get up time isn't 'til an hour later


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 10, 2015)

Bit more progress with the boys this morning

Had my first proper game of "Kill Toes™" with Casper this morning - this with FiFi still on the bed so within 3' of each other - bit of swearing from FiFs but Casper was more interested in, very methodically, killing my toes

And

Clive was up on the sofa having some treats - first one on the sofa was just to get him up there and from there he ate several placed on my lap and several more from my hand whilst standing on my lap


----------



## toggle (Jun 10, 2015)

she didn't hang about for breakfast this morning. the only way i know she was about was the gift left for me, presumably in a belief i'd like an early morning mouse.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 10, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> My day so far:-
> 
> 5.00am - Beep beep beep beep (alarm)
> 
> 5.01am - Purr purr purr (FiFi sat on chest)



 
There are worse ways to be woken up in the morning


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 10, 2015)

Cat swag has arrived today




"Great", says FiFi - "more stupid stuff for me to wear"



"Food, did someone say food"


"Sounds frightening to me - I'll stay here where I'm nice and safe"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 10, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> today



which of them gets the box to sit in?


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 11, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> which of them gets the box to sit in?



There are currently 2 boxes full of cat swag and one empty box which has been left out for general cat usage - this box will be filled with the card and card based recycling on Friday - so there's another 24hr of potential cat usage

Currently location of cats:-

FiFi on our bed curled up and going back to sleep after a hectic nights sleeping on the bed - she's behind closed doors for the next 2 hours so the boys leave her alone
Clive is eating some of the new cat swag (Chicken mousse if you're interested, but only half a small tin and see if he keeps that down)
Casper is generally wandering around the remainder of the house that he's got access to (i.e. not the bathroom or FiFi's room) - so far he's walked passed his bowl of exactly the same that Clive's eating

You'll note - NO interest in the cardboard box - Broken Cats <sigh>

And the little shit has left half of half a small tin of chicken mousse - at least it's stayed down so far


----------



## Mogden (Jun 11, 2015)

As Sachin was getting towards the end he was a wolfer of food but it was straight back up. I had more success with putting a little bit down at a time and waiting for him to finish that. He'd inherited my mentality from my youth clearly where in a house with x amount of other siblings, if you didn't eat fast, you didn't eat.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 11, 2015)

I "cat & house sat" for some friends a few years ago, and the three moggies had this "wolf it then puke up" system of feeding which was driving my mates to distraction. I fed them in separate rooms and kept them apart for a while afterwards before going back to kitchen corner feeding, with the undercat fed last/first, but on her own. Sorted after about three weeks, especially as the dried food was provided self-service, ditto water.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2015)

bigger boys made me do it


----------



## Octet (Jun 11, 2015)

smudgie has been sneezing all day, poor little pickle, mi9ght have t take along to wsee Mr Vet


----------



## moose (Jun 12, 2015)

We've got a lovely lost cat living in our work car park. I made the mistake of having a cuddle and now it yowls outside my office window, and follows me about if I go outside. It's being very well fed by just about everyone, but sadly isn't microchipped. Cat's Protection are on the case, so hopefully it'll find its old home or a new one soon. Yesterday a woman came over who had lost a very similar looking cat weeks ago, but sadly it wasn't the same one, and she was distraught


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 12, 2015)

trashpony 
Any news?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 12, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> trashpony
> Any news?


No   tho moose's cat looks similar. I'm expanding my poster campaign to cover a wider area. 

Thank you for asking. We really miss him


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 12, 2015)

what a magnificent puddy. Glad your lot are showing some temporary love


----------



## oryx (Jun 12, 2015)

trashpony said:


> No   tho moose's cat looks similar. I'm expanding my poster campaign to cover a wider area.
> 
> Thank you for asking. We really miss him



One thing that might be worth doing is putting a 'Lost' ad in the local rag. It will get a wider readership than posters. The other tip I've heard is putting posters near primary schools as little kids are often more observant then adults about animals in the area. These are things which, as a former 'missing cat' owner (it didn't end well, but I believe most lost cats do come back once it's established they've not been run over) I wish I'd done.

I really hope he comes back soon.


----------



## toggle (Jun 14, 2015)

trashpony said:


> No   tho moose's cat looks similar. I'm expanding my poster campaign to cover a wider area.
> 
> Thank you for asking. We really miss him





madamme has now taken the odd step of refusing to eat any wet food until after I pick her up for a cuddle - the cat that until recently panicked every time she was picked up. it's not good enough to bend down and fuss, I actually have to pick her up and let her do the meercat over the shoulder routine while she moults all over my neck or she won't stop yelling at me. guess who made me late for work this morning.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> I "cat & house sat" for some friends a few years ago, and the three moggies had this "wolf it then puke up" system of feeding which was driving my mates to distraction. I fed them in separate rooms and kept them apart for a while afterwards before going back to kitchen corner feeding, with the undercat fed last/first, but on her own. Sorted after about three weeks, especially as the dried food was provided self-service, ditto water.



My lot are all "Oriental-type" (2 oriental shorthairs and a cornish rex cross) with long jaw/muzzle and the best thing I have found in terms of stopping them from bolting food and yakking it back up is to feed on flat plates rather than the usual deeper style of cat bowls.  It limits the amount they can get in their gob at any one time because they can't bury their face in it and take in too much in any one mouthful.

Also as you describe I feed them in separate areas so that they aren't harassing one another into eating faster.


----------



## toggle (Jun 15, 2015)

oh, one thing to add to that Epona is that i learned to mash stuff up rather than just forking a few big lumps out of the tin and waving a fork at it. again, a limit on what can be swallowed at once and forces a slowdown.


madamme tried to boss me about again this morning, about putting her food bowl in exactly the right place. fairly certain I won't see her until tomorrow unless it's really wet, cause i wasn't having it.

one yelling cat does my head in. one that we think is an oriental type cross because of the face shape. temprement and the yell has that tone. I'm not sure how i could cope with 3 yelling cats


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2015)

Charlie has to go back to the vet on Friday, potentially for xrays and an ultrasound, which won't be good because he's utterly fucking traumatised from the past 2.5 years of treatment.

His last 3 month checkup just over a month ago went fine (apart from the traumatised bit - it's getting harder to get blood from him for his checkups). Thyroid levels are perfect, weight is good (5.2kg, which is about right for him), heart rate was spot on. I told Ted I was concerned because for about a month Charlie had been coughing on occasion. Getting really low down and hacking, not a vom hack, but a cough hack. I've since learned - from looking at youtube vids - it's probably reverse sneezing. It wasn't happening often, but often enough that it was a change in his behaviour.

Ted listened to his lungs, and said they sounded absolutely clear and fine. Breathing was good. I said that while Charlie has always been a noisy sleeper, of late I've been able to hear him breathing more generally. He said to keep an eye on him, but as of yet there was nothing to indicate a problem.

Well it's got worse. Not so much the reverse sneezing, which is happening about the same amount, but he's hiccupping a lot, and gurgling (like the gurgle you'll hear if they have an upset stomach, or perhaps if you have acid reflux, that single long gurgle type thign). And I can hear him breathing 95% of the time. Crackly breathing. He doesn't seem to be struggling to breath, he's eating fine, not vomiting, everything that ends up in his litter tray seems fine, and in himself he's seemed, well, himself. The hiccuping isn't restricted to just after eating, it's anytime. He'll wake up and hiccup.

Until yesterday, he'd do a gurgle or two and then hiccup for a minute, and then settle down, and be a bit more breathy, and that would happen several times a day. Last night though, he woke up and had a bad hiccupping/gurgling fit for an hour. It was distressing to watch. He wasn't gulping for air that I could tell, but it was clearly upsetting him. Hiccups are painful and annoying, after all. He eventually jumped off the sofa and was wandering around, lying on the floor, moving somewhere else, etc. They eventually went away, but he's been more breathy and a bit more unsettled ever since.

I've looked online, and hiccups seem to be the nexus for everything else (the coughing/gurgling/noisy breathing). They can apparently be caused by many things. Eating too fast (not an issue that I can see, plus it doesn't only happen after eating, it's chronic now); changes to the anatomy in the throat (could be his thyroid tumour growing); and then all the fun ones like cancer, heart disease, massive organ failure. If it is any of those last 3, if it was in any way progressed he'd be showing other signs too, like losing weight, losing interest in food, vomiting, etc. He's doing none of those things, so that's a good sign. But I still have a bad feeling about it, because that's my default setting.

Anyway, I called the vet and asked to speak to Ted today. He's not in until Friday. So a different vet called me back. We discussed it, he said hiccups in themselves aren't dangerous, just annoying, and I said well yes but it's whatever is causing them I'm worried about. He said it's a case of balancing risk, because he's older (15) any invasive investigative stuff will be... well, invasive. But they could look at doing xrays and an ultrasound, and a general check over, while under sedation, to see if the heart looks enlarged, if there are any masses in the lungs or stomach, etc. It won't show any nerve issues (which could be related to a growing thyroid tumour, pressing on the nerves which then cause problems with the diaphragm) but it could rule out other things. Charlie's been extremely traumatised over the past couple of years, so this will be dreadful for him, and difficult for them to actually be able to sedate him at all. I'm terrified, tbh.

Ted's back on Friday and is apparently their imaging specialist, so I'm booked in for 9am, which I guess works out well. It gives me a full day and a half to get zylkene into him to try to calm him down (he's just had his second one since last night), although no food from 9pm tomorrow night, so I'll have to frontload him  (it's super safe, Geraint - today's phone vet - tells me).

But I'm a mess, as I usually am these days whenever anything goes wrong with Charlie. Not just that there's something wrong with him, but because of the ordeal of trying to test and treat him. It's like flashbacks to 'Nam every fucking time he gurgles (which is near constant, tbh). I don't handle this stuff very well any more. 

The little fucker seems so fine in himself otherwise. GAH. I just wish I could tell him that no one's trying to kill him, that if he can just keep calm and let them stick needles in him it'll help him get better. It's devastating seeing him scared, never mind seeing him in the throes of an hour long hiccuping fit.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 17, 2015)

(((vp and charlie)))


----------



## Mapped (Jun 18, 2015)

Manter your old bouncy chair is getting put to good use at my Mum's house  (apols for the quality of the pic)


----------



## oryx (Jun 18, 2015)

Our Tig has achieved local fame on Paxton Vets' FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/Paxtonvets


----------



## trashpony (Jun 19, 2015)

I've not read the thread so hugs to those who need them.

This is probably a bit para of me but ...

A young man found a cat who he thought was bubbles but isn't so he said he would adopt him. I said he should get him checked for a chip but as he hasn't got a cat box or a car, I said I'd take the cat to the vet to be checked out.

I don't think he's a mad axe murderer but you never know so if you've not heard from me by 1pm, sound the alarm to the board!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 19, 2015)

O


oryx said:


> Our Tig has achieved local fame on Paxton Vets' FB page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Paxtonvets


Oh she's beautiful!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 19, 2015)

Am alive. God what a nightmare - the boy didn't want to keep the cat so I took it to the vets - it's not chipped but it's very old and they think someone owns it. So they called loads of places and the advice is to put it back where he found it. It took me over an hour to get that advice as the vet wouldn't even look at it until the RSPCA said they'd fund any medical costs


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 19, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Am alive. God what a nightmare - the boy didn't want to keep the cat so I took it to the vets - it's not chipped but it's very old and they think someone owns it. So they called loads of places and the advice is to put it back where he found it. It took me over an hour to get that advice as the vet wouldn't even look at it until the RSPCA said they'd fund any medical costs


That's a lovely thing to do trashpony Hope poor old kitty finds his way home soon


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2015)

Charlie's got laryngitis.

We don't know why. He's on a course of antibiotics and anti-inflammatories, in case it's bacterial and for the swelling. We're back on the 29th, unless things get worse.

His chest and neck xrays were all clear, blood work was all great. Otherwise he's perfectly healthy, just when Ted looked down his throat it was inflamed to hell, very swollen.

If the meds don't work, it'll be steroids and probably a look down the throat with a camera. He wants to avoid a biopsy because it might cause bad bleeding and worse swelling.

In the meantime I'm going to change his cat litter, try to minimise any potential irritants in the atmosphere (I live in a very dusty house, so it'll be a challenge, but there are no other things like aerosols or smoke that could be irritating him).

Ted gave him an injection of metacam and antibiotics after his sedation, so that's working on him now, and I start the proper course tomorrow morning. He missed a thyroid tablet this morning because he was nil by mouth for the sedation, and he's been really alert and unable to calm since he's been home, but he's finally dropped off to sleep now. 

Whether there is something else causing the hiccups that in turn are causing the laryngitis, or there is an infection/virus/irritant/tumour/place your bets causing the laryngitis that in turn is causing the hiccuping -- we just don't know. It's one of those things that's very hard to get to the bottom of.

But, if the meds he's on now ease it, or cure it, I guess we just move forward cautiously, watching for if it happens again.

I slept not one wink last night -- no exaggeration. Charlie was nil by mouth from 9pm, and he really was not happy about it one little bit. I'm knackered, and I think he must be too. I hope we all sleep well tonight.

Onwards, somewhat wearily and full of stress.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 19, 2015)

((( vp and charlie )))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2015)

I've recently had new sofa cushions and covers. I had the covers treated with whatever 'fabric protection' they offer there. Now, his coughing started before I had these. I've only had them a couple of weeks. But I wonder if the flare-up could be related, and if so what to do about it?

I can still smell the fabric protection when I put my nose to it. It's not unpleasant. I had fabric protection from them when I got this sofa. I've since had some new covers with no protection, and now these with protection. I also changed the seat cushions from fibre filled (uncomfortable and annoying) to foam (much better). I'm fretting whether any of this is related now.

He never sleeps directly on the sofa. There's a thick wool blanket on it, and he sleeps in his cat bed on top of that. Or he sleeps in an upturned cardboard box with a towel in it. Or on my ankles in bed. He sometimes sleeps directly on the footstool, but I didn't get that protected.

GOD WHAT IF I HAVE TO THROW MY SOFA AWAY


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've recently had new sofa cushions and covers. I had the covers treated with whatever 'fabric protection' they offer there. Now, his coughing started before I had these. I've only had them a couple of weeks. But I wonder if the flare-up could be related, and if so what to do about it?
> 
> I can still smell the fabric protection when I put my nose to it. It's not unpleasant. I had fabric protection from them when I got this sofa. I've since had some new covers with no protection, and now these with protection. I also changed the seat cushions from fibre filled (uncomfortable and annoying) to foam (much better). I'm fretting whether any of this is related now.
> 
> ...



suggest contact the people you got the sofa from, explain that you think kitty may be having an allergic reaction to the sofa and can they tell you exactly what chemical it is - then discuss with the vet

i can find references on the web to hoomans having allergic reactions to stuff used on new sofas etc but not to cats


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 20, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> suggest contact the people you got the sofa from, explain that you think kitty may be having an allergic reaction to the sofa and can they tell you exactly what chemical it is - then discuss with the vet
> 
> i can find references on the web to hoomans having allergic reactions to stuff used on new sofas etc but not to cats



Yeah, I've just this minute emailed them asking them what the protection is. They're washable covers, so in the first instance I can bung them in the wash and see what happens. 

And yeah, try as I might I couldn't find anything to do with cats/pets having reactions to fabric protectors. Like I say, he's had the first signs of the problem for a while, but it's been in the past couple of weeks it's really ramped up in severity.

Dammit, I'm a shit parent.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Dammit, I'm a shit parent.



no you're not

i'd not heard of people - let alone kitties - having allergic reactions to such things, and bet they don't warn about it.

you probably won't get a reply until next week - how easy would it be to keep charlie away from it for the weekend?

and have a


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 20, 2015)

oops


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 20, 2015)

oops again

urban seems to need some attention this evening


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 20, 2015)

Very difficult to keep him away from it, unfortunately. Very small house, it fills the main room. I've layered more blankets over it so he at least can't get into direct contact with the covers. I'll start the process of washing the covers tomorrow. It'll take a while.

And thank you


----------



## CRI (Jun 20, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about poorly kitties and still missing kitties.  

All fine with the furries here.  I've decided to set up as a pet photographer, which means I think I'll have to "out" myself here 

In the mean time . . .


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 20, 2015)

Went into the kitchen yesterday to find the cat eating her biscuits. In her other bowl which had a couple of biscuits left there was ickle mouse merrily munching away. She had obviously felt lonely and invited a friend in from the garden to have dinner with her.


----------



## Mapped (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been remiss with kitten pics recently. Seymour has grown so much. He's found his favourite spot in the house


----------



## izz (Jun 20, 2015)

oryx said:


> Our Tig has achieved local fame on Paxton Vets' FB page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Paxtonvets


what an absolutely beautiful mog, please pass on a (very careful) scritch behind the ears from me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh oryx, yes, tickles and strokes to Tiggy from me and Charlie as well. She's beautiful


----------



## CRI (Jun 20, 2015)

Sorry for the poor quality and I can't seem to embed, but here's a snippet from "pet training" this morning 

Charlie & Breeze demonstrate the "High Five."


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 20, 2015)

*My moggies wanted to say hello.*

*This is Louis.*








*This is lovely Molly.


*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 20, 2015)

*waves hello to louis and molly*

louis looks like he's less than satisfied by the quality of the box, though


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 20, 2015)

louis looks like he's less than satisfied by the quality of the box said:
			
		

> *No.  Think he prefers the washing up bowl.*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## CRI (Jun 20, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> *My moggies wanted to say hello.*
> 
> *This is Louis.*
> 
> ...


Luverly Louis and Molly!


----------



## Cribynkle (Jun 20, 2015)

CRI said:


> Sorry for the poor quality and I can't seem to embed, but here's a snippet from "pet training" this morning
> 
> Charlie & Breeze demonstrate the "High Five."


Breeze is ace


----------



## oryx (Jun 21, 2015)

izz said:


> what an absolutely beautiful mog, please pass on a (very careful) scritch behind the ears from me.





Vintage Paw said:


> Oh oryx, yes, tickles and strokes to Tiggy from me and Charlie as well. She's beautiful



Thanks! I will. 

One of the problems of her being a very elderly cat is that she is almost certainly deaf and howls at night.  I read somewhere that this is due to not being able to hear herself, e.g. mewing, moving around, and it freaks her out. If I'm still up I give her a stroke or five.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2015)

Because of course Charlie would have an adverse reaction to the Metacam.

*cries*

He's developed diarrhea, which the leaflet and every vet website says is a red flag. So I just called the surgery and spoke to the duty vet and she says to stop the Metacam and see how he is over the next 24-48 hours.

Do not google metacam and cats. Nothing but people telling you how it will kill your cat. It's not approved for use in cats in the US, but is pretty widespread in its use here in Europe. But, it's still to be used with extreme caution, as side effects can prove lethal (acute kidney failure, being the main one).

Of course, you can't switch from metacam to anything else without at least a week in between. I wish Ted had just given him steroids right away. He's had them before and tolerates them well. Steroids have almost no problems in cats, you just have to be very careful in how you slowly taper them off. But metacam comes with a big old warning sign saying "YOUR CAT WILL PROBABLY DIE." 

So now Charlie has no pain relief or anything for the swelling in his throat, and can't start on anything new for a while.

Poor little fucker. I can't even let him sit on my knee and give him lots of strokes, because he purrs like a tractor whenever I touch him (I'm that amazing) and purring sets off his hiccups/coughing. Seriously, he's so starved for my lap's attention, I gave him a little stroke earlier, and as he curled up to go to sleep he was still purring while dropping off.

Trying very hard not to panic/cry/scream/fall apart. I haven't slept yet. I'll try and get some now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 21, 2015)

(((Vintage Paw ))) and (((Charlie))) sending hugs to you both x


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 21, 2015)

hmmmm,
Vintage Paw - huggsssss to you and Charlie.
You can get zylkene into Charlie as you've mentioned it before vet visits - try a dose at night, sort of as a sleeping pill/tranq'ie. It should relax Charlie enough for all of you to get some sleep (that's what we were doing with a previous pet with similar night-time problems).


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 21, 2015)

As always VP, you keep posting on here and we'll do our best to back you up (((((Vintage Paw)))). Crossing everything for you and Charlie.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 21, 2015)

more ((( vp and charlie )))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks, everyone.

Zylkene is a good idea. 

He's had some boiled chicken. Gave himself hiccups while it was cooking because he was really hungry. He's just climbed on my knee, trying to avoid purrs but it's tough!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2015)

He just gave me a kiss on my cheek. 

Now he's licking the laptop.

idek


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 21, 2015)

When we had a problem with Bob (RiP) - he was doing a LOT of swallowing and this was traced back to acid-indigestion - the vet got some "special" cat antacid tables - something like £6 or £8 for not very many at all - and they turned out to be human Zantac antacid tables - which we had to cut into 5's and give him 1/5 every day - so _*if*_ Charlie's got some indigestion and your vet suggest antacid then by all means go with the initial meds that your vet might give but Zantac or similar is OTC and costs a fraction for a load more

And (((VP and Charlie))) btw


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2015)

He's had hideous zantac liquid in the past - it's peppermint flavoured, who thought that was a good idea for cats? No end of stress trying to get it into him.

It might be worth thinking about this anyway, since metacam like human nsaids can irritate the stomach. It might be all that's happening, in terms of the reaction to the drugs, rather than the doom-acute-renal-failure-end-of-the-world scenarios running through my head atm. 

Just gave him a sneaky brush seeing as though he was on my lap and purring anyway. He's headed over to his coracle (that's what I call his cat bed) and is all nice and curled up now. It's entirely possible part of his change in behaviour is because I've been denying him the usual affection (so as to not make him purr), so a few short sessions on my lap with some love and strokes might calm him a bit.

I'm going to call and see if Ted's around tomorrow, and ask about the zantac and if it's worth having a bash with that in the meantime. He gets some righteous gurgles, that we've put down to the breathing weirdness, but it could be a combination of things. Since we don't know what's causing the laryngitis -- whether it's the cause of the hiccuping/gurgling/breathing or a symptom of something else that's causing the hiccuping/gurgling/breathing -- it's difficult to know how to treat it other than to assume it's viral or bacterial and wait to see if it goes away.

Poor little bugger.


----------



## oryx (Jun 21, 2015)

Aw, hope Charlie is OK.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> He's had hideous zantac liquid in the past - it's peppermint flavoured, who thought that was a good idea for cats? No end of stress trying to get it into him . . .



That's it - I remember now - we started Bob off on a minty antacid liquid and he would NOT have it - the liquid is better but if you can't get it into him then we went for the next best - 1/4 or 1/5 tablet hidden in a bit of mince - if you go back further in this thread you'll read all about our trials and tribulations trying to get meds into Bob

And the liquid peppermint Zantac is also the human one - hence the peppermint just licensed for cats


----------



## CRI (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh no VP   I've only used metacam for guinea pigs which seems to be okay, but their digestive system is waaay different from a cats.  Hopefully Ted will have some ideas.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 22, 2015)

He may look sweet and full of furry cuteness but do not be fooled that is his attack the hand face!


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 22, 2015)

He just needs a big Bbbbbbrrrrrrrrr!!!!1!!11! on his tummy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2015)

Well, the metacam was definitely helping his throat. Now it's out of his system he's back to hiccuping/sneezing/coughing for an hour at a time 

He was okay this morning, but he's at the tail end of an hour+ long fit at the moment. The vets has just closed, so I'll call first thing tomorrow. I guess it's steroids then, but it'll be a few more days before he can start them, I think.

No more poorly poos so far, though. I don't want to risk starting the metacam again, even though I know it would bring his throat relief.

Shitty shitty shitty


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 22, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> He just needs a big Bbbbbbrrrrrrrrr!!!!1!!11! on his tummy



be warned - 






and  at today's news of airborne kitteh


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 22, 2015)

Defo used up one of the nine !


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2015)

She's taken to perching up here quite often lately.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2015)

Bums.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 23, 2015)

We're slowly making progress with the 3 mogs - here's proof that they can be in the same room at the same time without ripping chunks out of each other - music, by the way, was purely background and not the usual playing at _Chéz Vøltz_


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 23, 2015)

Because OF COURSE Ted would go on holiday this week. This is exactly what happened when Charlie got ill last year. Ted was on holiday through it all, and as a result everything went to shit because too many cooks, etc.

Called the vets today to ask what now since we've stopped the metacam.

I waited all day for someone to call me back, and when they did I was in the bathroom 

A nice man called James left a message, saying Ted had written in Charlie's notes that he's had prednisolone (steroid) in the past and tolerated it well, and that if the metacam didn't work we could start on that. So he said he'll write out a prescription for pred and leave it at the surgery for me. He said it is VERY IMPORTANT that he not be started on the pred until 48 hours after finishing the metacam because it can have serious complications (from what I understand it's stomach ulceration). Well it's been over 48 hours now. 

BUT in the official guidance I read it says at least a week in between them. At least. I don't know what 'at least' means. And Ted isn't there to calm me down. Ted's good at calming me down. Ted's a fussy, overprotective cat owner himself, so he gets me. And he has a really nice smile.

I can't pick them up until Friday anyway, and he had his last dose of metacam on Saturday, and he's booked in to see Ted on Monday. So what does 'at least' mean? And should I heed that or should I heed James' advice? This is the surgery that says "no, give them metacam for this, metacam for that, rah rah metacam weeeeeeeeee!" in direct opposition to my perfectly rational online reading that says METACAM WILL KILL YOUR CAT NEVER GIVE YOUR CAT METACAM OMG NOPE NO DEATH DOOM DEAD.

Anyway. After his poorly poos on Saturday and Sunday (the reason I stopped the metacam) he didn't poo again until today. That's quite common for him after he's had diarrhea, he'll go a couple of days with no poo (I'm the same ). He just did a poo and it was trying to be normal but ended up poorly. So now my worry about METACAM DEATH DOOM DESTRUCTION DEAD NOPE is back. On the plus side, he's eating ok. He's a bit more restless than usual, but when he does sleep he sprawls out in his usual daft fashion, which suggests if he is in pain or discomfort it's not so bad that he wants to go and hide all day. But he's grooming more than usual (not enough to lose fur or cause irritation), which is a sign of pain. But that could just be his throat. OR IT COULD BE THE DOOM DEATH HELL NOPE from metacam.

He's still getting hiccups. Today he's managed to stave them off quite quickly each time they've happened, unlike the 1.5 hour marathon sessions he had yesterday and the day before (and before the metacam; that's the kicker, the metacam was clearly helping him feel better). He did just get hiccups because he got too excited. I fed him, and eating stopped them. That seems to be quite a common thing. Then he did his mostly-poorly poo. 

So when I pick up the preds on Friday, I'll see if anyone's around to ask about this 'at least a week' thing. Especially because Charlie's old now and it's harder for them to metabolise meds at that age, AND because he's already had a reaction to metacam that we don't know has properly ended yet. I want so very badly to stop his pain and reduce the inflammation, but balancing the risk is so very difficult.

And because he's never calmed down after the sedation last Friday, taking him back to see Ted on Monday will be SO MUCH FUN


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw with Bob we had him on Lexicon - quick Google implies that it's got the same active ingredients as Metacalm - just more expensive  - guess which one we got then?

Anyhow - we had the same with Bob - it was pain relief for him and he got runny bottom and with Bob it was a balance between pain relief and the Lexicom really hitting his kidneys - this is a known side effect - it's NOT instant death but the med does wallop the kidneys


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 23, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 73073
> She's taken to perching up here quite often lately.



She has beaten her nightmare!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 23, 2015)

My mum used to hoover our childhood cat. She enjoyed it.

Freak.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 23, 2015)

Tbf cat hair is a problem. I'd hoover Trillian if she'd permit it.


----------



## toggle (Jun 23, 2015)

Although I get a little fed up with being woken up to her brishing against my face and getting a mouthful of fur the first thing in the morning, i'm still considering the more cat hair, the better. madamme had such a pathetically thin coat when we first took her in, and when I brushed all the loose hair out of it felt like nothing and her belly was pretty much bare. it took over a year for it to thicken out properly and gtting covered in cat fur is a reminder of how far she's come and that even when she disapears off and seems not to eat much, it tells me she's still doing Ok cause I can see she's still got that thick luxuriant fur


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> My mum used to hoover our childhood cat. She enjoyed it.
> 
> Freak.


----------



## Epona (Jun 23, 2015)

I can't really offer much advice Vintage Paw about the Metacam thing, Jakey was on it for a bit after his cancer scare surgery last year and was fine, he is a bit younger than Charlie though and hasn't had previous reactions to it.  Radar has had prednisolone a few times (short courses of a few days at a time over the years, not long-term) due to his allergies and eczema flare-ups, but he's never had Metacam.  When he is on the pred I have to ensure that he can't gorge himself stupid on food (husband had the same issue when he was on it for 2 weeks plus a month tapering off for his asthma, constantly hungry).

Hope Charlie is feeling better soon xx


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 24, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbf cat hair is a problem. I'd hoover Trillian if she'd permit it.



Someone else with a cat called Trillian? That's what my lady (the Hoover-percher) is called!   Never known another before.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2015)

Epona said:


> I can't really offer much advice Vintage Paw about the Metacam thing, Jakey was on it for a bit after his cancer scare surgery last year and was fine, he is a bit younger than Charlie though and hasn't had previous reactions to it.  Radar has had prednisolone a few times (short courses of a few days at a time over the years, not long-term) due to his allergies and eczema flare-ups, but he's never had Metacam.  When he is on the pred I have to ensure that he can't gorge himself stupid on food (husband had the same issue when he was on it for 2 weeks plus a month tapering off for his asthma, constantly hungry).
> 
> Hope Charlie is feeling better soon xx



Thank you 

Yep, Charlie was on prednisolone for quite a while when he was first diagnosed with hyperthyroidism because he had been vomiting so much in the lead up to diagnosis it had irritated his insides, producing a cycle of vom even though his T4 numbers were back under control. The preds sorted him right out. We weaned him off them very, very slowly over the course of a couple of months. He was rake thin when he was diagnosed so the weight gain was welcome. He's a heavy bugger now though, having put on quite a bit since he had his teeth out last Sept (now he can enjoy his food again!), so it's something I'll have to watch out for.

He's had 2 more poorly poos this evening. He's still eating fine. I might hold off on the steroids until I can see Ted on Monday if he's still poopy, because it could be a sign the metacam has had more of an effect on his system than we thought. And if so, he'll need kidney and liver blood tests to rule out any changes there (he had them done last Friday and all was really good, so we'll know if there's been a change), and starting steroids if he's still going through digestive issues because of the metacam is a bad idea because of the potential stomach ulcer effects. 

Gawd. Poor little thing just wants some relief from his throat


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 24, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> Someone else with a cat called Trillian? That's what my lady (the Hoover-percher) is called!   Never known another before.


Yep! With a sister called Buffy (sadly passed away from a mysterious health complaint when she was just 3 )


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yep, Charlie was on prednisolone for quite a while when he was first diagnosed with hyperthyroidism because he had been vomiting so much in the lead up to diagnosis it had irritated his insides, producing a cycle of vom even though his T4 numbers were back under control. The preds sorted him right out. We weaned him off them very, very slowly over the course of a couple of months. He was rake thin when he was diagnosed so the weight gain was welcome. He's a heavy bugger now though, having put on quite a bit since he had his teeth out last Sept (now he can enjoy his food again!), so it's something I'll have to watch out for.
> 
> ...



Not teaching granny 'n' that - but could you try him on a lower protein diet - again, not on prescription and for elderly cats, the reduction in a "rich/full fat" food could give his tum a bit of a rest


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 24, 2015)

toggle said:


> Although I get a little fed up with being woken up to her brishing against my face and getting a mouthful of fur the first thing in the morning, i'm still considering the more cat hair, the better. madamme had such a pathetically thin coat when we first took her in, and when I brushed all the loose hair out of it felt like nothing and her belly was pretty much bare. it took over a year for it to thicken out properly and gtting covered in cat fur is a reminder of how far she's come and that even when she disapears off and seems not to eat much, it tells me she's still doing Ok cause I can see she's still got that thick luxuriant fur


We've had Martha just over a year. She was wondering around some car parks in Pool when some friends found her. She's still pretty bare underneath but seems otherwise ok most of the time other than having to have an injection every six weeks because the neighbours dog gave her fleas and triggered some allergies that have persisted.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Not teaching granny 'n' that - but could you try him on a lower protein diet - again, not on prescription and for elderly cats, the reduction in a "rich/full fat" food could give his tum a bit of a rest



The vet has recommended boiled chicken, which he grudgingly eats if there's nothing else but will hold out on for the most part. That and Royal Canin Sensitivity Control, which is pretty low in protein as these things go anyway.

He's had more poorly poos last night and this morning. He also did his first vom in ages at lunchtime. But he brought up a furball with it, a decent sized one (not massive but not tiny), so I'm not panicking that it's a sign he's going to start vomming all over the place. Of course, if he's irritated inside that can cause him to vom anyway, and isn't necessarily a sign of something bad -- and then vomming irritates him more. 

Anyway, I called the vets again today for more advice. Spoke to Charlie (which is confusing, "hello, this is Charlie, I'm just reading Charlie's notes now"), and talked through all my concerns about starting preds after using metacam, particularly on a poorly tummy, and so on. He reassured me. If he's as he is now (still poorly poos but bright enough in himself, eating and drinking) then I'm going to pick up the preds tomorrow morning, and an extended course of antibiotics (even if the laryngitis isn't bacterial it'll ward against secondary infection while we get everything else under control), and some paste to try to bind him up in the meantime. He was hiccuping earlier and cried in pain during one of them  We really, really need to get the throat swelling under control, but it's difficult balancing the risk involved in the meds needed for that. It's a clusterfuck, really.

If he gets worse overnight, if there's blood in his poos, if he stops eating and drinking, if he vomits more, I'm to call in the morning and make an appointment instead of just picking up the tablets. Otherwise, I'm to give him the tabs, start on the preds, and tough it out over the weekend and bring him in on Monday for his scheduled appointment with Ted.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 24, 2015)

VP Finger crossed that everything's soon sorted out


----------



## Shirl (Jun 24, 2015)

My neighbour came in to see to the cats while we went to the Dales for a few days. He's just posted these photos on facebook 
Presents from my damned cats 
I did give him permission to post, it wasn't as if it was me that shit in the bath   I have no idea which one killed a mole


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2015)

Cats are disgusting fuckers, aren't they? 

Not as bad as dogs though. At least cats don't generally eat shit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2015)

Charlie's doing okay today. Still soft poos, no more vomits yet, not much hiccuping, eating okay. Refusing to eat the chicken I lovingly cooked for him though.  Whenever he gets ill I end up having to eat chicken for days on end because he won't. It's like Christmas all over again.

Picked up his steroids, more antibiotics, and some binding paste (for dogs, but apparently good for cats too). I'm holding off on the steroids as long as I feel I can. Just tried to get some of the paste into him. Apparently dogs love it, and some cats do too. He licked a bit of it off my finger, then looked appalled and fucked off upstairs. To be fair it does look like his poorly poos.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## QOTH (Jun 25, 2015)

The pissing jungle cat is still mooching around - although now he looks like he might have mange as the fur below his ears looks like it's falling out.  

How bad does neglect have to be before you intervene?  The owner got back to me pretty smartish when I sent the animal home with a collar. They were apologetic about it pissing in our house.  But there is clearly no intent to get it neutered (I did suggest it) and it doesn't look well cared for. 

Breeding aside, I'm struggling to think why you'd want an un-neutered tomcat in your life, in any capacity. They don't have a lot of redeeming features. I know it could be a cost thing, but there's a PDSA clinic very close by. 

They don't seem responsible pet owners but it doesn't seem to be the kind of situation that would require a dawn raid from the RSPCA either.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2015)

QOTH said:


> there is clearly no intent to get it neutered (I did suggest it) and it doesn't look well cared for.
> 
> Breeding aside, I'm struggling to think why you'd want an un-neutered tomcat in your life, in any capacity. They don't have a lot of redeeming features. I know it could be a cost thing, but there's a PDSA clinic very close by.


My neighbour reckons he's not doing it because it'd 'deny his cat natural experiences'. Already said he couldn't give a toss about unwanted kittens etc


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 25, 2015)

nogojones said:


> View attachment 73181



Stripes are so thinning on a cat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2015)

nogojones said:


> View attachment 73181



Cats are so elegant.


----------



## toggle (Jun 25, 2015)

QOTH said:


> The pissing jungle cat is still mooching around - although now he looks like he might have mange as the fur below his ears looks like it's falling out.
> 
> How bad does neglect have to be before you intervene?  The owner got back to me pretty smartish when I sent the animal home with a collar. They were apologetic about it pissing in our house.  But there is clearly no intent to get it neutered (I did suggest it) and it doesn't look well cared for.
> 
> ...



might be worth calling the rsspa for advice


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 25, 2015)

Further proof that cat > bear :


----------



## izz (Jun 25, 2015)

QOTH said:


> Breeding aside, I'm struggling to think why you'd want an un-neutered tomcat in your life, in any capacity. They don't have a lot of redeeming features. I know it could be a cost thing, but there's a PDSA clinic very close by.


I knew a chap who owned an intact tom who simply refused to have him neutered, he said he couldn't face having it done and that was that.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 29, 2015)

reunion with china! (it's been a year since i last stroked her)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2015)

What a beautiful kitty!

---

Charlie's been on the preds since Thursday night. He doesn't tend to have hour long hiccuping sessions now, but he's still hiccuping every day, sometimes in a rather sudden, violent, sneezy and coughing kind of way (wetly, in my face, on the bed this morning). He's clearly unhappy, he's been hiding now and again, which is a sure sign he's feeling shit. He still has poorly poos, but they are only once a day really, maybe twice at a push, and runny soft poo rather than pure liquid. He's eating like a fucking lion, so no problems with him losing his appetite. He's drinking the usual amount. He's more alert than usual, he's often quick to wake up and see what's going on, but when he does sleep he's sprawled all over the place, legs stretching out, and looks happy and comfortable. His breathing isn't as loud.

I really don't know whether there's an improvement or not. Maybe in some ways, maybe not in others?

I'm back with him to see Ted at 2.20 (shhhh, he suspects nothing) so we'll see what he says. I expect he'll say stay on the steroids for a while, no more antibiotics once the course has finished (can antibiotics give them a poorly tummy?), and maybe back in a couple of weeks to see him again.

I don't know if these things can cause his symptoms, but I must remember to ask about heartworm, lungworm, and potential neurological causes (he's long been an involuntary twitcher -- his legs twitch suddenly when he's standing up and he nearly falls over, it happens several times a day, has for years, I've often wondered if there's something weird going on there, and if there is it's possible it's not also affecting his diaphragm causing it to spasm).


----------



## moose (Jun 29, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 73075
> Bums.


Is the middle one tailless?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I expect he'll say stay on the steroids for a while, no more antibiotics once the course has finished (can antibiotics give them a poorly tummy?), and maybe back in a couple of weeks to see him again.



It's like I'm a soothsayer or something.

With a few minor alterations. Not to bother continuing the antibiotics since he's not infected anyway. Steroids reduced to half of one a day, but keep him on them for another couple of weeks and give Ted a call when they're on their way to running out to talk about what to do next. Unless he gets worse, in which case call him sooner.

Ted's so confuzzled he asked his brother, a GP, about laryngitis etc.

We have the greatest kitty and human minds on the case! Now, if one of them could work out what's going on...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 29, 2015)

moose said:


> Is the middle one tailless?



Yes, he lost it when he was quite young, don't really know how, he was just hiding a bit and being a bit out of sorts so we took him to the vets, turned out it was broken near the base and had to be amputated. The vet reckons that pretty much only happens if they're swung by it, which I don't want to believe happened. It's gained him the sympathy of strangers over the years which he's milked ruthlessly. Being probably the runt of the litter and smaller and skinnier than his siblings also helps with this.


----------



## moose (Jun 29, 2015)

Well he looks just as lovely without it. Hope he can still balance on fences etc.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 29, 2015)

moose said:


> Well he looks just as lovely without it. Hope he can still balance on fences etc.


 
He seems to do just fine. There is a tiny lump there which does move a bit, he still just about manages to show when he's irritated etc.

It's a shame because he had a very expressive tail, quite thin, almost prehensile. He used to walk around, especially at feeding time, with the tail right up with the tip curled back on itself, like a feline dodgem car.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2015)

RIP station master cat Tama - died a week ago









more here


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 30, 2015)

^ sad, but at least Tama has ASCENDED TO GODHOOD  (ok ok most cats are living gods - in their own minds at least - but this time it's official)


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 30, 2015)

moose said:


> Is the middle one tailless?



Casper (one of the boys) has got a reduced length tail - I'd guess that the total tail length is about 7" or 8" and he's a fully grown cat

We've been told that, when newly born, it's not unknown for the mummy cat to mistake a tail for the umbilical cord and nip some or all of it off  - Casper's tail doesn't reach the ground and, most of the time, is fairly lifeless and unexpressive, although Mrs Voltz has seen him moving it


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 1, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> We have the greatest kitty and human minds on the case! Now, if one of them could work out what's going on...



<keeps everything crossed>


----------



## trashpony (Jul 1, 2015)

Apologies for barging in - still no sign of Bubbles and it's making me very sad so I can't really bear to read the thread 

But I do still have Loki who I would like some advice about. He's my first even long-haired cat and suddenly overnight, he developed lumpy sections in his fur. I've tried brushing them out but to no avail. Should I try giving him a bath and then brushing? I was wondering about putting some conditioner on the dodgy bits


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Apologies for barging in - still no sign of Bubbles and it's making me very sad so I can't really bear to read the thread
> 
> But I do still have Loki who I would like some advice about. He's my first even long-haired cat and suddenly overnight, he developed lumpy sections in his fur. I've tried brushing them out but to no avail. Should I try giving him a bath and then brushing? I was wondering about putting some conditioner on the dodgy bits



Don't use conditioners designed for humans, cats lick their fur constantly, humans don't tend to, and some of the chemicals are not suitable for ingestion. 

If they aren't up against the skin you might be better off cutting them out (use round-ended scissors for safety).  Or a nurse at your vet surgery, or a pet groomer would be able to deal with it.  If left, they can chafe the skin so best to deal with it.

Has he been missing Bubbles (((trashpony and Loki))), ie. is it possible he may have been neglecting himself a bit if he is upset or confused?

EDIT:  Sorry, just remembered - DO NOT GIVE HIM A BATH - it could cause the tangles to tighten even further, I remember a long-hair cat breeder telling me that once!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 1, 2015)

Loki could have picked up some seeds - or plant sap - whilst outside, or been somewhere muddy/mucky ... actually, I would have expected him to "overgroom" as a displacement activity as he's missing Bubbles. Yes, try and get them out - coarse comb might help, or just cut them out. Depends how amenable he is to you fiddling with his fur.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you - that's very helpful

Yes he has been missing Bubbles - he doesn't have anyone to play with any more  It's just so weird the way they just appeared overnight. I will try cutting them out - I have a large stock of children's scissors ...


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Thank you - that's very helpful
> 
> Yes he has been missing Bubbles - he doesn't have anyone to play with any more  It's just so weird the way they just appeared overnight. I will try cutting them out - I have a large stock of children's scissors ...



Once they are dealt with, if you don't already use one, try a Furminator to groom him daily, it will help prevent a recurrence


----------



## trashpony (Jul 1, 2015)

Epona said:


> Once they are dealt with, if you don't already use one, try a Furminator to groom him daily, it will help prevent a recurrence


I don't have one but will get one


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

Epona said:


> Don't use conditioners designed for humans, cats lick their fur constantly, humans don't tend to, and some of the chemicals are not suitable for ingestion.
> 
> If they aren't up against the skin you might be better off cutting them out (use round-ended scissors for safety).  Or a nurse at your vet surgery, or a pet groomer would be able to deal with it.  If left, they can chafe the skin so best to deal with it.
> 
> ...



Yep no bath, I used to cut them out of my long haired cat. Used to leave her with bald bit but she did not get tangled very often.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 1, 2015)

One of my friends had a particularly stupid long-haired cat that once managed to get parcel tape stuck in his arse fur, pretty much taping over his arsehole, so that he shat all over himself.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## CRI (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear there's no word of Bubbles. 

Furminator is good - except that Breeze usually only lets you get in a few strokes before she decides it's the greatest toy in the world and tries to grab it.  That may just be her.

I've used baby nail scissors to cut knots out of her fur.  There were a few too many recently, hence the trip to the poodle parlour to have it done properly.


----------



## toggle (Jul 1, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Thank you - that's very helpful
> 
> Yes he has been missing Bubbles - he doesn't have anyone to play with any more  It's just so weird the way they just appeared overnight. I will try cutting them out - I have a large stock of children's scissors ...



please be careful. if the lumps are close to the skin, it is astoundingly easy to cut their skin doing this. I know it sounds really obvious and patronising to bring this up, but i have seen this happen, done by someone with a lot of expereince on a sedated dog.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 2, 2015)

I will be. I'd rather leave a lump than cut him. Luckily he goes limp when you try and do things to him.


----------



## Mogden (Jul 2, 2015)

When long haired Flinty gets cat dreadlocks I hold the offending lumpy bit and then tease the connecting fur out from said dreadlock freeing it from the cat. Basically I gently separate the fur. She's patient about it for a bit then gets grumpy but over the space of a few days I can usually tease it away from the fur enough to be able to pull it off completely. I've done the same with best mate Mogden's feline who was equally okay for a bit then grumpy but the result is much safer than the scissors, if you count the odd scratch on me rather than them safer.


----------



## Reno (Jul 2, 2015)

Cat enjoys warm weather shocker !


----------



## toggle (Jul 2, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I will be. I'd rather leave a lump than cut him. Luckily he goes limp when you try and do things to him.



mine swears at me. I got growled and hissed at for a hour for using a nit comb to remove a lot of loose hair out of her coat when she first moved in with us, but she still shifted about to make it easier for me to get it all,  just patted me with a paw to tell me not to do her back leg.


----------



## izz (Jul 2, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I will be. I'd rather leave a lump than cut him. Luckily he goes limp when you try and do things to him.


When we had to cut stuff off our old long haired mog I used to keep my fingers between the scissors and her skin and that seemed to work ok


----------



## trashpony (Jul 2, 2015)

I cut out a bit before he lost patience but I'll get there - I think I need to get the nit comb out. His fur is too dense for me to put my fingers between it and the mat - I can't even find his skin to put the flea stuff on!


----------



## moose (Jul 2, 2015)

I have just registered my interest in adopting this beast, assuming she can be socialised with other cats, and they can wait till mid-August!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 2, 2015)

moose said:


> I have just registered my interest in adopting this beast, assuming she can be socialised with other cats, and they can wait till mid-August!
> 
> View attachment 73526



how much is cat and how much is floof?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 2, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how much is cat and how much is floof?


That looks like the cat I'm trying to dematt! 

Exciting moose! How come you decided to add to your fluff pile?


----------



## moose (Jul 3, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how much is cat and how much is floof?


I suspect there's a little wizened body in their somewhere, under all the fur 


trashpony said:


> That looks like the cat I'm trying to dematt!
> Exciting moose! How come you decided to add to your fluff pile?


The woman at Cat's Protection is very persistent, and also a former colleague! She came to get Car Park Cat and told me about Fleur, and now I can't stop looking at her on the adoption pages. It's not definite yet - she's not keen on other cats, but getting better, and I really feel for her. She's been living rough in a garden for well over a year. She'd need to get on with Stan, though.

Re. your cat clumps, Shirl recommended I cut into the clumps, rather than across the root of them, as it's less painful for the cat, and you can tease the lumps apart. It works for a lot of them.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 3, 2015)

After much bribing with treats I'm now fairly successful at getting Clive up on the sofa (several shakes of treats bag and 1 treat max) - then he'll quite happily eat treats off my leg and out of my hand

AND NOW

I'm starting to get in with the gentlest of strokes and, if I'm very lucky, he'll let me itch his should/neck area - granted he'll often jump off after a couple of "goes" but a rattle of the treats bag and he's back up on the sofa for another round of stealth stroking

This is progress - still not a proper cat but he's showing all the signs of starting to become a little bit better socialised - and he's got the softest fur imaginable


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2015)

Things are still pretty shit for Charlie.

His hiccups are worse than ever. It's clearly very distressing for him. We're upping his steroids over the weekend, and Ted is trying to get hold of a specialist to get their advice. It's likely he'll be referred to them. They're a good hour's drive away. I don't drive. 

Ted says they can knock him out and try to put a scope down his throat, investigate his trachea for anything unusual, look up his nose to see if there's anything going on there. That's about the limit of what they can do at my usual vet surgery, so if that yields nothing the specialist will be able to do more. So it makes sense, probably, for the specialist to do it from the get go, to avoid a second potential general anaesthetic. And of course there's the worry of him spasming while under the anaesthetic.

This is horrid. He's so fucking healthy otherwise. The picture of slightly rotund feline health.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw - Shit - just read this - thinking of you and Chaz this evening


----------



## trashpony (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm really sorry VP. That sounds horrible (for both of you)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2015)

So sorry to hear Charlie still isn't right Vintage Paw - I do hope they can work out what is causing it, and that it can be remedied.  You must be really stressed by it all, it's clear how much you love that cat xx


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you, everyone.



Epona said:


> So sorry to hear Charlie still isn't right Vintage Paw - I do hope they can work out what is causing it, and that it can be remedied.  You must be really stressed by it all, it's clear how much you love that cat xx



I do love him. Maybe more than is healthy? Idk. I get depressed and anxious, and don't deal well with life sometimes, and as daft as it sounds he's always there for me, even when he's ignoring me. Having him around gives me a lot of strength.

And I can't explain how much it cuts me up to think of him suffering, or being scared. More than anything else, I just don't want him to be sad.


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thank you, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't sound daft to me at all, I am the same way with my pets, I suffer from anxiety and OCD and they provide no end of comfort and unconditional love.  Although when unwell that is something extra to be anxious about (Jakey's cancer scare last year nearly did me in).  But yes, I completely understand what you mean.


----------



## CRI (Jul 4, 2015)

Aw, thinking about you Vintage Paw and Charlie


----------



## toggle (Jul 4, 2015)

awwwww vp. 



and dear kitty

if you're going to sneak in a plaything and do the mighty hunter routine at 4.30 in the morning, can you perhaps manage this slightly more quietly


----------



## Epona (Jul 4, 2015)

toggle said:


> awwwww vp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When Radar does this, the 'plaything' is more often than not my toes, impossible to sleep through and bloody painful.  Even at 9 1/2 years old there is still plenty of kitten in him.


----------



## toggle (Jul 4, 2015)

Epona said:


> When Radar does this, the 'plaything' is more often than not my toes, impossible to sleep through and bloody painful.  Even at 9 1/2 years old there is still plenty of kitten in him.



the plaything in this case was a mouse. 

no idea how she can feed herself so often if she's such an idiot when chasing them about the house. but it's very clear that she wants me to play with her. so there was absolutely no objection when the poor creature got stuck trying to wriggle between the bookcases and left it's tail sticking out, in the most convenient way for me to grab it and deposit it outside. if you're going to play at t7ort7uring the wildlife, at least do it somewhere else, so i can pretend it isn't happening.


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2015)

toggle said:


> the plaything in this case was a mouse.
> 
> no idea how she can feed herself so often if she's such an idiot when chasing them about the house. but it's very clear that she wants me to play with her. so there was absolutely no objection when the poor creature got stuck trying to wriggle between the bookcases and left it's tail sticking out, in the most convenient way for me to grab it and deposit it outside. if you're going to play at t7ort7uring the wildlife, at least do it somewhere else, so i can pretend it isn't happening.



Mine are indoor cats but the occasional mouse is stupid enough to come in.  Radar at least tends to kill them quickly (same with my toes LOL), and then plays with their lifeless corpse.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2015)

I stepped on a disembowelled mouse in the kitchen a few days ago because I don't put on my glasses first thing in the morning. Cute as he looks, Alfie does go all Hannibal Lecter on them. The poor thing looked like it had been flayed. And despite the fact that he tortures small animals to death for fun, he whines every evening for me to play with him with his toy mouse on a stick.


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 5, 2015)

You haven't joined the ranks of the cat-owned until you've got up for a wizz in the middle of the night and found yourself sunk to the ankle in an eviscerated rabbit, IMHO.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 5, 2015)

Last nights bedtime - in order:-

Mrs Voltz - shortly followed by
FiFi - I allowed them to get nicely settled then
ME - and for the first time EVER, the Chuckle Brothers were NOT shut up in their safe room - so some time after I'd got into bed
Clive - queue much hissing, swearing, general "dapping" and assorted annoyance from a "certain young lady"- then, we got the full house
Casper
So we now have a full house with FiFi curled up between me and Mrs Voltz - Clive at the bottom right of the bed (my side) and Casper bottom middle - which was fine right up until the toe biting started 

Casper only plays one way and that's for keeps, nothing gentle when he bites your toe - as Mrs Voltz found out


----------



## oryx (Jul 5, 2015)

Our two are delighted we're back from holiday - no pretend disdain ('So, you thought you'd come back, did you? Don't expect me to care.') this time. 

I think it's because a) they've been uncomfortably hot and b) they can't stand each other.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2015)

So I have just been to get a cat which I thought was our missing Bubbles. But now I've got him home, I'm pretty sure he's not Bubbles. I'm going to see if he's chipped tomorrow but if he isn't, I think we may have just acquired a back up Bubbles


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 5, 2015)

trashpony 
What about Loki? How is she with 'Bubbles'?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> trashpony
> What about Loki? How is she with 'Bubbles'?


Well they had a bit of a half-hearted hiss at each other but I've shut fake Bubbles in the living room and shut Loki out so that he still can come upstairs/go outside. He's sitting me with me in my office and fake Bubbles is sitting curled up on the foal


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Well they had a bit of a half-hearted hiss at each other but I've shut fake Bubbles in the living room and shut Loki out so that he still can come upstairs/go outside. He's sitting me with me in my office and fake Bubbles is sitting curled up on the foal



I would get the chip scanned to make sure - what makes you think it's not Bubbles?  I know some cats can look alarmingly similar (there are 3 cats that live across the road that look scarily like Radar, yes he is neutered and is indoor only so nothing to do with him LOL) but if it's just due to the hissing it could just be that they no longer recognise each others' scent.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 5, 2015)

The boys. Each pretending they haven't noticed the other one next to him.


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2015)

Shirl said:


> The boys. Each pretending they haven't noticed the other one next to him.



They are gorgeous Shirl


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2015)

Epona said:


> I would get the chip scanned to make sure - what makes you think it's not Bubbles?  I know some cats can look alarmingly similar (there are 3 cats that live across the road that look scarily like Radar, yes he is neutered and is indoor only so nothing to do with him LOL) but if it's just due to the hissing it could just be that they no longer recognise each others' scent.


Yes, absolutely - I'm going to take him to the vet in the morning and get his chip scanned. His face isn't the right shape  and he's not quite the right colour but I don't like having only one cat - and I don't think it's good for him either. He's bored and lonely. So if this cat lives somewhere else (he's definitely not a stray - he's very domesticated) then I think we'll adopt another one. Bubbles has been missing for 6 weeks and I think we need to accept he's not coming back. And if he does, well then we have 3 cats. 

We're getting a puppy next month too


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Yes, absolutely - I'm going to take him to the vet in the morning and get his chip scanned. His face isn't the right shape  and he's not quite the right colour but I don't like having only one cat - and I don't think it's good for him either. He's bored and lonely. So if this cat lives somewhere else (he's definitely not a stray - he's very domesticated) then I think we'll adopt another one. Bubbles has been missing for 6 weeks and I think we need to accept he's not coming back. And if he does, well then we have 3 cats.
> 
> We're getting a puppy next month too



Ah yeah if you are now noticing small differences in appearance 

What sort of puppy are you getting?


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 5, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Yes, absolutely - I'm going to take him to the vet in the morning and get his chip scanned. His face isn't the right shape  and he's not quite the right colour but I don't like having only one cat - and I don't think it's good for him either. He's bored and lonely. So if this cat lives somewhere else (he's definitely not a stray - he's very domesticated) then I think we'll adopt another one. Bubbles has been missing for 6 weeks and I think we need to accept he's not coming back. And if he does, well then we have 3 cats.
> 
> We're getting a puppy next month too



Does Fake Bubbles know where things are? Feeding bowl, etc?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2015)

Epona said:


> Ah yeah if you are now noticing small differences in appearance
> 
> What sort of puppy are you getting?


Looking at him curled up next to me, he isn't our Bubbles. But he's lovely. I hope he doesn't belong to anyone 

We're getting a boston terrier 

Schmetterling  - he's eaten and I've put a litter tray in here. Our living room is pretty small so I don't think he'll miss the litter tray! I haven't put the lid on either.


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Looking at him curled up next to me, he isn't our Bubbles. But he's lovely. I hope he doesn't belong to anyone
> 
> We're getting a boston terrier



He does sound lovely and is obviously a very friendly and relaxed kitty if he's just made himself at home that quickly, usually with adult cats in a new environment there is a 'hiding under the sofa/bed' phase (Jakey spent about 9 hours under our bed when we first got him, woke up in the morning with him on my face and purring tho!)

Looking forward to puppy pics in the near future


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 5, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Looking at him curled up next to me, he isn't our Bubbles. But he's lovely. I hope he doesn't belong to anyone
> 
> We're getting a boston terrier
> 
> Schmetterling  - he's eaten and I've put a litter tray in here. Our living room is pretty small so I don't think he'll miss the litter tray! I haven't put the lid on either.



I was hoping that if Fake Bubbles knows where everything is he might be Real Bubbles after all.


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh also I agree that while having a companion is not for every cat, some do genuinely enjoy having a feline friend, and if they are used to that state of affairs they can be lonely by themselves. 

Typically it is very dominant personalities that would rather be 'only cats' and having another cat around can cause stress if they feel any threat from a similarly dominant cat, but a lot of more laid back cats aren't so unsociable.  My Sonic and Jakey are inseparable, Jakey is very easy going and doesn't challenge Sonic's boss status and they are both very happy.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2015)

Epona said:


> He does sound lovely and is obviously a very friendly and relaxed kitty if he's just made himself at home that quickly, usually with adult cats in a new environment there is a 'hiding under the sofa/bed' phase (Jakey spent about 9 hours under our bed when we first got him, woke up in the morning with him on my face and purring tho!)
> 
> Looking forward to puppy pics in the near future


I know! We had those other two adopted cats a few years ago who didn't come out!


Schmetterling said:


> I was hoping that if Fake Bubbles knows where everything is he might be Real Bubbles after all.


Aww - good thinking! But I'm not letting him out of the living room because if he goes out of the cat flap, he might try and go 'home' which is over a mile away over some busy roads.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2015)

Fake bubbles

Real bubbles (and Loki)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 5, 2015)

Shirl said:


> The boys. Each pretending they haven't noticed the other one next to him.



not quite synchronised napping...


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2015)

I have let Loki into the living room. He's doing random quiet growls. FB is ignoring him (ish) although he started the growling. If we keep him, I think we're going to call him Tartuffe


----------



## toggle (Jul 5, 2015)

Reno said:


> I stepped on a disembowelled mouse in the kitchen a few days ago because I don't put on my glasses first thing in the morning. Cute as he looks, Alfie does go all Hannibal Lecter on them. The poor thing looked like it had been flayed. And despite the fact that he tortures small animals to death for fun, he whines every evening for me to play with him with his toy mouse on a stick.



it's disgusing when they do that. but also watching them crunching through somthing with such great vigour, to realise they have very carefully gutted the animal and left the stomach and large intestine, cause they don't eat that bit. it's fascinating, as long as i don't have to see too often


----------



## trashpony (Jul 5, 2015)

Omg fake bubbles is howling all on his own


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 5, 2015)

(((fake bubbles)))


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh yeah I see from the pics, fake bubbles looks a little darker (although could be the lighting) and has a wider face (if he is not chipped and you are going to keep him, get the vet to check whether he is neutered, un-neutered males tend to have more muscular jaw and wider face).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Omg fake bubbles is howling all on his own



Are you sure he's not a werewolf?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Are you sure he's not a werewolf?




Well turns out that fake bubbles is a she, not a he! And not chipped. Don't know if she's neutered yet but obviously will get her done if we keep her. She's confined to the house for now and doesn't seem to understand what a catflap is. It's set on 'in' only. Loki is in a strop and sleeping in the garden while FB has taken up his favourite spot at the top of the stairs. I've put her details on our local missing cats facebook page so we'll see ...


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 6, 2015)

Shirl said:


> The boys. Each pretending they haven't noticed the other one next to him.



I dream of the day that the 2 boys and "the lady" can all settle down together - I'm certain that it's a long time coming though

These 2 look lovely together


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jul 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Are you sure he's not a werewolf?


Surely you mean werecat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2015)

Things are roughly in the same place with Charlie as last time I updated on here. I saw Ted last Monday, and he suggested starting to reduce the steroids a bit. Unfortunately that seemed to make Charlie's inflammation flare up, and he had a really miserable Weds and Thurs. I spoke to him over the phone on Friday, and he said to go back to the higher dose of steroids, and in the meantime he'd try to get hold of a specialist over the weekend and see what she said.

I spoke to him this morning. The specialist is apparently "very excited" because she's never had a cat with hiccups referred to her before. I've uploaded video of Charlie hiccuping because they both wanted to see it. Then they'll chat about what they think should happen next. The steroids over this past weekend seem to have calmed things down a bit. He's still hiccuping, but less frequently and it's less violent. He's hiding a lot, but I nearly coaxed some purrs out of him last night. Sadly they resulted in hiccups, so he fucked off upstairs and hid under the bed. I feel so bad for him. It's been going on so long now I think he's just really pissed off and miserable. But of course, cats don't tell you when they feel ill, and hiding is a sign of it, so it might also be that there's something going on that makes him feel like shit too.

Next step might be a tube camera down his throat to have a look around. That's about the limit of what they can do at my regular surgery, so it might be preferable to go straight to the specialist for it. I think I've said this on here already. I'll know more later today or tomorrow probably. Ted's set aside a slot on Thursday for surgery just in case.


----------



## passenger (Jul 7, 2015)

my Bonnie has just had some roast chicken  she really is being so nice to me.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 7, 2015)

My cats (as anyone who's ever been to my house will attest) are remarkably silent creatures. So this one isn't. She's a bit yowly. Most disconcerting. She's now sauntered out of the living room and is asleep in full view in another room. Loki has spent most of the day outside but he's asleep on the sofa next to me now. I'm going to keep her shut in the living room overnight for a few weeks so that he has the run of the house/can use the catflap otherwise life is a bit bloody miserable for him. I'm also keeping the bedrooms shut in the daytime because I still don't know if I trust her not to poo/wee under a bed. 

 I'll have to keep her in for a couple of weeks - not least because I don't know if she's spayed so I'm going to have to sort that if she's going out. 

He sniffed her tail today and they have sat slightly closer together in their hissing/growling stand off. I've never introduced cats to one another before but tomorrow I'm going to do a pheromone on sock thing and hope that helps. They've got separate food bowls in different places (she doesn't care - she eats his food too). 

After much deliberation, we are going to call her Marmite.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jul 7, 2015)

trashpony said:


> My cats (as anyone who's ever been to my house will attest) are remarkably silent creatures. So this one isn't. She's a bit yowly. Most disconcerting. She's now sauntered out of the living room and is asleep in full view in another room. Loki has spent most of the day outside but he's asleep on the sofa next to me now. I'm going to keep her shut in the living room overnight for a few weeks so that he has the run of the house/can use the catflap otherwise life is a bit bloody miserable for him. I'm also keeping the bedrooms shut in the daytime because I still don't know if I trust her not to poo/wee under a bed.
> 
> I'll have to keep her in for a couple of weeks - not least because I don't know if she's spayed so I'm going to have to sort that if she's going out.
> 
> ...


She's lovely and I'm very jealous of the Boston Terrier puppy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 8, 2015)

I might have missed it, but what were the circumstances of you going and picking her up, trashpony ? Had she been wandering around obviously without a home for a while?

I just have this horrible image in my head of a domino effect: people all around the country taking other people's cats because they think they're homeless, but really they're not, and that's what happened to Bubbles and that's what's happening to Marmite and Marmite's old owners will go and do that to someone else's cat now, and so on...


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I might have missed it, but what were the circumstances of you going and picking her up, trashpony ? Had she been wandering around obviously without a home for a while?
> 
> I just have this horrible image in my head of a domino effect: people all around the country taking other people's cats because they think they're homeless, but really they're not, and that's what happened to Bubbles and that's what's happening to Marmite and Marmite's old owners will go and do that to someone else's cat now, and so on...


Yes, basically. I may not have posted about it - can't remember. The people who called me thinking she was Bubbles said she'd been hanging around their house for almost 2 months and getting thinner and thinner so eventually they started feeding her and she came morning and evening for food. She's still very thin so I don't think it's a Six Dinner Sid situation! However - I have spoken to all the local vets to see if anyone has reported her as missing, put photos of her on all the local cat groups, the missing cats group and the town/area groups and no one has come forward. 

I wonder if someone moved or perhaps died? It does seem a bit odd - she's obviously housetrained and apparently knows how to use a catflap too. Obviously if someone claims her, I'll give her back!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 8, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I just have this horrible image in my head of a domino effect: people all around the country taking other people's cats because they think they're homeless, but really they're not, and that's what happened to Bubbles and that's what's happening to Marmite and Marmite's old owners will go and do that to someone else's cat now, and so on...



A very good argument for chipping pets ... and keeping the records uptodate


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 8, 2015)

Charlie update:

Ted and the specialist have looked at a couple of videos I took of Charlie during his 'episodes'. They both agree it certainly seems upper respiratory tract related, and the best thing to do at the moment is for Ted to put a scope down his throat, take a look, turn it round and look up his nose. He thinks it's possible he could have something stuck under his soft palate, and that what we're seeing is in fact reverse sneezing and other related things as he gets irritated and his reflexes kick in trying to get it out. He said it's rare-ish but he's seen another cat this week with something stuck under there. Often happens with blades of grass and other linear things like that (he's an indoor cat, so it's not grass, but he has a taste for plastic...) 

An outlier is it could be polyps, which are quite rare in cats, but not unheard of. They're trickier to deal with. Ted's never seen them, and would refer me on to the specialist to deal with. From memory he said he thinks they can often grow back.

So that's what we're planning at the moment. He said one of his colleagues could do it on Friday, and they would be perfectly capable, but honestly he'd prefer to do it (I think he's super curious, but also it's good to maintain consistency), so we're looking Monday or Tuesday next week. It'll mean a GA, and if there is something under the soft palate he'll be able to remove it there and then.

The slightly higher dose of steroids, in the meantime, have had a positive effect, and Charlie's back to purring every now and again (although it sets him off) and he's tried to settle on my knee a couple of times (doesn't last long because I think he's uncomfortable) and jumped on the bed twice last night too. He's not hiccuping (or whatever it is) as often, nor for as long or as violently. He seems to be able to get rid of them really quickly now. But anything and everything will set them off. 

Of course, I'll be a mess because of the GA. I'll have the usual anaesthetic complications worry, compounded with the "will his throat spasm while he's under and will he die" worries. And then there's the "what if they don't find anything, what next?" worry.

Also, on the shaved patch on his throat where they took blood when he went in and was sedated a few weeks ago there's a small lump. I mentioned it to Ted last time I went in for a checkup and he said it's likely an edema caused by taking blood, nothing to worry about, it should go in a week or two. It hasn't. If anything, it's a bit bigger, and hard. So he's going to take a look at that too. It's only about pea sized, but still. If it is a tumour of some kind, his blood results were perfect just a couple of weeks ago, so we'll have caught it early at least, before it had chance to wreak havoc on his health proper.

Trying to stay positive!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 8, 2015)

Now, I'd love it to be something just stuck under his soft palate, because that's an easy fix. Remove it, and he slowly goes back to normal. And I castigate myself for the rest of time as a bad parent for letting it happen. But at least he's okay.

BUT, of course my mind in the meantime won't settle for that. I'm convinced it's a) cancer; or b) his thyroid goitre pressing on his vagus nerve, which will mean the thyroid needs to come out, which won't be able to happen on the same day as the scope, and will mean a second GA, and it'll be utterly horrible for Charlie, but it WILL also mean no more thyroid meds.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 8, 2015)

hope all goes well


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2015)

I hope you're a bad parent VP x


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 8, 2015)

(((Vintage Paw & Charlie)))
I do hope that there is a *simple* solution ...


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2015)

trashpony said:


> After much deliberation, we are going to call her Marmite.


My cat that moved in with us from next door was called Marmite  I liked the name when she lived next door but I changed it because, well, she's my cat now  she's called Madge now and answers to it.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 8, 2015)

I just told E to see where marmite was and he didn't know what I was talking about so clearly the name hasn't quite stuck


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 8, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I hope you're a bad parent VP x



So do I, trashy.

Thank you everyone.

The little bugger has perked up quite a bit the past couple of days. He's just had a nice sleep on the footstool near me, stretched right out, back legs dangling off one end, front legs dangling off the other. I managed to get in lots and lots of belly rubs while he was sleepy.

Ted called back again to confirm an appointment for Monday (he had to go in a hurry earlier because someone rushed into the room with a bleeding cat). Everything possible will be crossed, hoping for the best outcome.

I will of course keep you all updated with my customary succinctness


----------



## izz (Jul 8, 2015)

Consider our paws crossed Vintage Paw


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 8, 2015)

trashpony said:


> View attachment 73666View attachment 73667
> Fake bubbles



'You dare to disturb my rest, puny human...'

'Worse, you don't mitigate your presumptuous impertinence by offering food...'

'My vengeance will be upon you soon, worthless mortal...'

'Sooooooon...'


----------



## trashpony (Jul 9, 2015)

Fakey/marmite just went for Loki and now he's too scared to eat his breakfast


----------



## Cribynkle (Jul 9, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Fakey/marmite just went for Loki and now he's too scared to eat his breakfast


 poor Loki! Females can be trickier to introduce than males, they're not as friendly with other cats IME. Did Loki and Bubbles used to play fight? If so, he'll soon start to stand his ground and they'll establish a pecking order. It can take time (and sometimes a bit of flying fur) though


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 9, 2015)

One of the key bits of integrating-cats magic I've seen done on telly, is to feed cats in view of each other but with a barrier between them - if you have a glass door or a partition or something that might help Loki eat his brekker in peace without being completely freaked out. If you have the patience for this sort of elaborate cat choreography* it might be worth keeping them semi-separated like that for a bit.

(* says the person who washed the duvet cover at 6.30am this morning due to a cat coming to thoughtfully puke a massive hairball and a small spray of green grass by my sleeping face.)


----------



## trashpony (Jul 9, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> One of the key bits of integrating-cats magic I've seen done on telly, is to feed cats in view of each other but with a barrier between them - if you have a glass door or a partition or something that might help Loki eat his brekker in peace without being completely freaked out. If you have the patience for this sort of elaborate cat choreography* it might be worth keeping them semi-separated like that for a bit.
> 
> (* says the person who washed the duvet cover at 6.30am this morning due to a cat coming to thoughtfully puke a massive hairball and a small spray of green grass by my sleeping face.)


Yes I read that but I don't. I have been feeding them either side of a door but it's wood. Unfortunately, I put his food down first and that's when the drama happened. I also read about rubbing a sock over their faces to release friendly pheromones and then giving the other cat the sock. She got out earlier which I was in a bit of a panic about but she trotted straight to the area under the trampoline (which is disgustingly the neighbourhood cat toilet), went to the loo and came straight back in again


----------



## starfish (Jul 9, 2015)

Took Bob to vets yesterday, just for a wee check up as he is an old fella but is in generally good health & to get some of his dreadlocks trimmed (he does get quite matted). Nurse/Vet suggested a blood & urine test to check his thyroid & kidneys to which I agreed. 132 fucking quid though  & we have to try & get the pee sample ourselves as his bladder was empty.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 9, 2015)

Yet more drama at Voltz Towers - I've been away with work for a couple of days this week and I got a text from Mrz Voltz this morning telling me that Clive Chuckle has got outside this morning - it was one of those things but this was the first time either of the Chuckle Brothers have had access to the "new" outside

Luckily he got himself back in and was to be found yowling outside their safe room (so back inside the house)

FiFi's been taken to the vet this afternoon with, what can best be described as a "blue spot" on the inside of her ear - the last round of cats used to get the occasional tick but these weren't blue so we're both a bit baffled about what this can be - so v.e.t. to find out

And to capitalise on Clive getting out this morning, as it's a lovely afternoon I've just let him out officially

His brother, Casper, is now inside the house yowling for his missing brother and I've got a downstairs window ajar so this yowling can act as a bit of a homing beacon for when Clive decides he's had enough and is going to come in


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 9, 2015)

Phew!

In order:-

FiFi's blue spot on the inside of her ear - either a burst blood vessel or a cyst - nothing to worry about, just keep an eye on it. She's returned from the vet nicely "revved up" so we've decided to postpone the all-in-one Spot On treatment for another day - and just to let Mrs Voltz be totally aware of how annoyed she was of being taken to the vet - FiFs decided to piss in the cat carry box - but it didn't stay inside the cat carry box most of the pee seemed to spray out of the back of the box into the car/handbag
Clive has returned safely and is now tucked safely away for the time being with Casper
And breathe again


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2015)

Well I'm a complete failure as a cat fosterer  Fakey got out of the cat flap last night and didn't come back when I called her. I thought she might come back this morning but no sign of her. 

The phone rang about 7.30 - she was waiting outside the back door of the house of the people who told me about her! 1.5 miles away 
So they've decided she wants to live there instead of here and are going to keep her 

I'm quite relieved really - I was finding trying to keep all the doors shut/protect Loki a bit stressful. And she went for the humans a couple of times so E was scared of her.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jul 10, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Well I'm a complete failure as a cat fosterer  Fakey got out of the cat flap last night and didn't come back when I called her. I thought she might come back this morning but no sign of her.
> 
> The phone rang about 7.30 - she was waiting outside the back door of the house of the people who told me about her! 1.5 miles away
> So they've decided she wants to live there instead of here and are going to keep her
> ...



 Cats navigational skills are amazing! When my grandparents were on holiday once, their cat escaped from kennels about 4 miles away from their house and found his way home 

Good luck with the puppy introductions (I reckon a small puppy will be much easier to integrate than an adult female cat!) can you get a blanket with their scent on it to get Loki used to the smell?


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 10, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> Cats navigational skills are amazing! When my grandparents were on holiday once, their cat escaped from kennels about 4 miles away from their house and found his way home



Known in the trade as Catnav.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> Cats navigational skills are amazing! When my grandparents were on holiday once, their cat escaped from kennels about 4 miles away from their house and found his way home
> 
> Good luck with the puppy introductions (I reckon a small puppy will be much easier to integrate than an adult female cat!) can you get a blanket with their scent on it to get Loki used to the smell?


Wow! 4 miles - that's phenomenal. I'm glad she's okay but it's made the foal very sad because Bubbles hasn't been able to navigate his way home 

That's a good idea re the blanket - I'll take something with me tomorrow and let the puppies play with it while I'm talking to the breeder


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 10, 2015)

When we acquired out recent 3 - one of the questions both cat rescues were very specific about was where we lived - not necessarily from a road PoV (although that's important, obviously) but more from where the cats originally came from and the likelihood of them trying to "go back home"

FiFs from W-s-M so a 25+ mile trip and she's a lazy little sod

and the boys are from some way away as well and we've had them exclusively in the house for nearly 4 months now and I'm getting very nervous about letting them out - Clive escaped the once and came back and then I let him out yesterday and he came back but it's still very worrying nevertheless


----------



## Cribynkle (Jul 10, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Wow! 4 miles - that's phenomenal. I'm glad she's okay but it's made the foal very sad because Bubbles hasn't been able to navigate his way home
> 
> That's a good idea re the blanket - I'll take something with me tomorrow and let the puppies play with it while I'm talking to the breeder



Poor foal  I hope Bubbles has just been an ungrateful, arsey cat and found somewhere "better" to stay x


----------



## trashpony (Jul 10, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> Poor foal  I hope Bubbles has just been an ungrateful, arsey cat and found somewhere "better" to stay x


I really hope so but I'm increasingly thinking that he got locked in somewhere  

The puppy's really going to help him feel better, I'm sure


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2015)

Jakey killed a mouse at some point today, I nearly stepped on the bloody thing.

I know it was Jakey, because Sonic is too lazy to hunt, and Radar is very noisy when he hunts (the distant sound of things being broken would have alerted me).


----------



## trashpony (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh FFS - when we came back from choosing our puppy today at 1pm, this tiny kitten ran out of the drive. He's still there. He's not neutered. Is he a bit young to be out and about? He looks about 8 weeks or so to me


----------



## Cribynkle (Jul 11, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Oh FFS - when we came back from choosing our puppy today at 1pm, this tiny kitten ran out of the drive. He's still there. He's not neutered. Is he a bit young to be out and about? He looks about 8 weeks or so to me




He does look very young, they're only meant to be out and about after their vaccinations aren't they? What the heck is happening with the cat population round your way?!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 11, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> He does look very young, they're only meant to be out and about after their vaccinations aren't they? What the heck is happening with the cat population round your way?!


He belongs to my idiot next door neighbours - I posted the picture on the town website and the mum contacted me. She and the kids are at a school camp out tonight and her husband was supposed to have put him indoors before he went to work  

At least he's not an unloved stray


----------



## toggle (Jul 11, 2015)

i'm not imagining any cat that ends up on your doorstep is likely to be an unloved stray for long.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> What the heck is happening with the cat population round your way?!



the local cats are reading U75



toggle said:


> i'm not imagining any cat that ends up on your doorstep is likely to be an unloved stray for long.


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 11, 2015)

toggle said:


> i'm not imagining any cat that ends up on your doorstep is likely to be an unloved stray for long.



Yes, just like the one you decided to take in. The one that has since evolved into a domestic dictator whose word is Law.


----------



## oryx (Jul 11, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the local cats are reading U75


----------



## passenger (Jul 11, 2015)

i love my cat


----------



## toggle (Jul 11, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> Yes, just like the one you decided to take in. The one that has since evolved into a domestic dictator whose word is Law.



that's my fault now is it?


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 11, 2015)

toggle said:


> that's my fault now is it?



The root cause of Her Majesty's iron rule is you having taken her in. All her progress towards becoming Domestic Dictator flows therefrom.

Ergo, I am entirely blameless. 

The prosecution rests, M'Lud.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 12, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Oh FFS - when we came back from choosing our puppy today at 1pm, this tiny kitten ran out of the drive. He's still there. He's not neutered. Is he a bit young to be out and about? He looks about 8 weeks or so to me



That's definitely Bubbles!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2015)

passenger said:


> i love my cat



I love mine too


----------



## Epona (Jul 12, 2015)

passenger said:


> i love my cat



I love mine, they are awesome 
I actually am a bit of a softie when it comes to animals and I love everyone else's pets too (apart from my ex's mother's dalmatian, I'm sure we'd have got along much better if it had been neutered and trained mind you)


----------



## toggle (Jul 12, 2015)

just had to go apologise to another neighbour. she ushed the window open and by the time I got to it, I saw her tail disapearing through their window. now they already know her, cause she's tarting to everyone. but it gave them a jump to see her scampering down their stairs.


----------



## Epona (Jul 12, 2015)

toggle said:


> just had to go apologise to another neighbour. she ushed the window open and by the time I got to it, I saw her tail disapearing through their window. now they already know her, cause she's tarting to everyone. but it gave them a jump to see her scampering down their stairs.



Did she bring any goodies home? (Friend of mine had a cat drag a hot roasted leg of lamb back through the cat flap).


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 12, 2015)

Just after I was married, when I was at theirs on Xmas Day, my MIL told me to keep an extra eye on their cat. To my questioning look, the reply was that the cat had a habit of attempting to retrieve the turkey/goose carcasses and bring them home. On one memorable day, the attempt was made before the neighbours had eaten !


----------



## toggle (Jul 12, 2015)

Epona said:


> Did she bring any goodies home? (Friend of mine had a cat drag a hot roasted leg of lamb back through the cat flap).



nope. we found another dead mouse inside a few days ago through. 

but we don't have a cat flap. and can't leave the doors open cause otherwise we get herring gulls. and she's scared of them so can't chase them off.


----------



## Epona (Jul 12, 2015)

toggle said:


> nope. we found another dead mouse inside a few days ago through.
> 
> but we don't have a cat flap. and can't leave the doors open cause otherwise we get herring gulls. and she's scared of them so can't chase them off.



I'm not surprised, herring gulls are not much smaller than a small cat, and they can be aggressive!  Your cat sounds very sensible


----------



## toggle (Jul 12, 2015)

Epona said:


> I'm not surprised, herring gulls are not much smaller than a small cat, and they can be aggressive!  Your cat sounds very sensible



she wasn't impressed at the peregrine passing over low either.


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 12, 2015)

I still don't understand why she's scared of other animals when she's so domineering of humans.


----------



## toggle (Jul 12, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> I still don't understand why she's scared of other animals when she's so domineering of humans.



cause the gulls don't do as they are toold like you do


----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2015)

I am only posting in here because I miss my cat Rosie RIP. I need a new cat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am only posting in here because I miss my cat Rosie RIP.







Fingers said:


> I need a new cat



maybe trashpony could send you the next one that turns up claiming to be bubbles?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> maybe trashpony could send you the next one that turns up claiming to be bubbles?



i think that would be ace but live in a top floor flat with no garden. Not cat friendly. Need to move to a more cat friendly place but tricky in London. maybe need to completely fuck London off and head back North which is cat friendly.   Ekeeekkk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> i think that would be ace but live in a top floor flat with no garden. Not cat friendly. Need to move to a more cat friendly place but tricky in London. maybe need to completely fuck London off and head back North which is cat friendly.   Ekeeekkk



install a cat lift?



similar sort of situation here - and too many neighbour cats who'd be pissed off if a new kitty arrived.



if flat is reasonable sized, may be worth seeking an indoor cat - rescue places do have some - e.g. elderly / deaf / FIV+ cats.  although in London there's usually more people seeking indoor cats than cats seeking indoor homes.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2015)

sorry about swearing in the cat thread


----------



## CRI (Jul 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> sorry about swearing in the cat thread


Guinea pigs?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> install a cat lift?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am happy to take on a feline FIV cat. I just deal with losing them very badly :-( But your input is appreciated


----------



## CRI (Jul 13, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am happy to take on a feline FIV cat. I just deal with losing them very badly :-( But your input is appreciated


Also cats from breed rescues where it may be a condition of adoption that they be kept indoors.


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2015)

CRI said:


> Also cats from breed rescues where it may be a condition of adoption that they be kept indoors.



Also to add to this, people who breed pedigree cats tend to prefer that the kittens they home live indoor-only.

I have 3 perfectly happy indoor cats in a 3rd floor flat  (It is a large flat mind you, I wouldn't recommend that many in a small 2 room place).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 13, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am happy to take on a feline FIV cat. I just deal with losing them very badly :-( But your input is appreciated



This article suggests that - with regular health checks and keeping them away from other kitties, an FIV cat can have a fairly good life expectancy


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 13, 2015)

Clive's just had his very first morning outdoor session - I don't think that Clive likes wet mornings  but he's back in all safe and sound again - he's going to get another week of this and then it's his brother's turn to be let out - that's NOT going to be fun he's even less approachable than Clive is



Epona said:


> Did she bring any goodies home? (Friend of mine had a cat drag a hot roasted leg of lamb back through the cat flap).


That's ACE Epona - you must have been so proud  - none of my previous mogs can come even close to that - the nearest we ever had was the lovely Jess clattering and banging through the cat flap in last house dragging a BBQ'd sausage in from next doors party


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 13, 2015)

Damnit - read your post wrong - your friend must have been proud to have such a _*mighty hunter *_for a pet


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2015)

Charlie had his endoscopy today. Ted just called, he made it through the GA well, his heart was strong and good throughout, he said he's a good, strong cat. 

It's his thyroid. It's grown substantially in a very short amount of time. It's compressing his trachea. I noticed a tiny lump on his throat a couple of weeks ago and Ted said it was likely from where they took blood, to keep an eye on it. In the last two weeks it's grown larger, so I asked him to look at that today as well. Turns out it's connected to the thyroid goitre he's had for a couple of years (hyperthyroidism is caused by a usually benign tumour on the thyroid), which has grown. That it's grown so much just in a couple of weeks is a very worrying sign. First, because why has it grown (i.e. is it cancerous?), and second it means it likely has a good blood supply, which will make removing it very difficult.

He's referring us to the specialist (who is miles and miles away, I don't drive), who will be far better placed to be able to remove it. It will probably make sense to admit him there, so they can do everything they need (whether advanced CT imaging to check its placement and how integrated it is, or whatever else) and the removal in one trip rather than me having to work out how to get him there and back several times. I expect it's rather urgent and will be done in the next few days, or by the beginning of next week at the latest, if it's still growing so much. 

Worst case scenario: They can't remove it because it's too difficult, it continues to grow, it hastens the end of his life because he can't breathe and/or has cancer.

Not great but not worst case scenario: They can remove it, they test it, it's cancerous, he has to have chemo, it may or may not spread; his hyperthyroidism will be cured.

Best case scenario: They can remove it, they test it, it's benign; his hyperthyroidism is also cured.

I can go and pick him up at 3pm. HIs throat is still a bit inflamed, we'll be continuing with the steroids. Ted also removed a cyst from his back leg, so I've got to make sure he doesn't lick it.

When Charlie was first diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, Ted advised us to have the thyroid removed. We elected not to, because we were worried about surgery complications at his age, and we had no problems giving him tablets. You can imagine how I feel now. Please, if your cat develops hyperthyroidism, fully investigate if removing the thyroid (or having the iodine treatment) is the right choice for your cat. What's happening to Charlie is apparently very rare, but I know if this happens with any of my future cats I'll be electing to take it out immediately.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2015)

Charlie's home, and a bit disoriented. Got to watch him like a hawk so he doesn't lick his two little stitches where Ted removed his cyst on his leg. There's no way I'll be able to get a cone of shame on him otherwise


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh yes, Ted said in 8 years of practice, he's only seen the thyroid grow in hyperthyroid cases about 6 times, and only one of those was where it was malignant. So it's quite rare. Also it usually grows down, into the chest, but here in Charlie it's grown sort of up or out, or in, or something, around the trachea.

I told him I felt guilty for not having the thyroid out before we got to this stage, and he said I really shouldn't, because this is so rare, and he'd always encourage people to treat with medication first and foremost if they're able rather than surgery, because of the potential complications, which are more pronounced in hyperthyroid cats because it can affect their hearts.

I still feel like shit though.

Currently unsure how I'll get him to the specialist.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2015)

Basically I just want all of this to magically go away.

I know it won't. Not dealing with it well today. 

I'll stop spamming, sorry.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2015)

It's going to be expensive. Very expensive.


----------



## izz (Jul 13, 2015)

you aren't spamming, we're all just wishing we could help.


----------



## Mogden (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes we all get the pet guilt Vintage Paw . If you'd had it whipped out and something had happened to morethan9livesandabloodygoodjobhe'sdoing Charlie then you'd have felt equally guilty then. Hindsight is 20/20 of course. But you're doing a smashing job given the circumstances. He really is extra-ordinary in many ways. All the best and purrs to you and him from me and mine.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 13, 2015)

(((( @vintagepaw and charlie ))))


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 13, 2015)

(((Charlie))) & (((Vintage Paw ))) keep on keeping on - all the best. I do understand how you feel.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 13, 2015)

You're not spamming Vintage Paw - you're doing everything you can for your beloved boy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you, lovely people. Your words are comforting, and reading them helps ground me a little bit. I'll come back to this thread when I'm in need of that.

He's properly come round from his GA now. I don't know how long is normal, it seems to affect him quite a lot. He's tried to lick his back leg 3 times that I've noticed, and has had a swift "oi, don't do that" but he hasn't seemed fixated with it so I haven't attempted the cone of shame yet. I'm watching him like a hawk, not sure how sleep is going to be very possible. Really the cone would probably be equally as impossible though. He's... willful. And already psychologically damaged enough (we all are). 

I forgot to ask about the stitches, presumably they'll be dissolvable? There are only two, apparently. He didn't mention needing to come in and have them seen to, only that I should watch for him licking them, which he didn't think he'd do, especially since he's on the steroids already, which will combat any inflammation and redness there. What do we think? Dissolvable?


----------



## oryx (Jul 13, 2015)

Hope Charlie will be OK, VP.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 14, 2015)

trashpony said:


> . . . you're doing everything you can for your beloved boy.



THIS - and Vintage Paw when he's all fit and well again, bloody well remind him of it - come up with a fairly strict cuddles, strokes and general rubs schedule and make sure you rigorously enforce it - thats the trouble with these "9 lives" creatures - they take pretty much everything for granted and they do need a little bit of a stern talking to every now and again

As regards the stitches - I'm NOT medically qualified but if it's only 2 stitches I'd be willing to bet that everything would be pretty much settled down after 12-24 hours healing wise and they'll either dissolve OR the cat will tease them out over the course of time - either way I wouldn't worry

And on a slightly happier note - I "think" that there's a remote possibility that with one of the brothers (Clive Chuckle) we may have the rarest of rare cats <smug>

After being let out AGAIN this morning and returning safely, Clive and Casper had the run of the house apart from the room where FiFs is fast asleep and after the initial running around and general mayhem an eerie silence fell - this is almost never good when cats are concerned I've found

I went up stairs to see Casper sheepishly leaving the bathroom - (I'd left the door open - again) and that's obviously where Clive was - in I went and there, stood up on the (seat up) loo was Clive - so maybe, just maybe - he's taught himself to use a human loo


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2015)

I managed to get a look at the wound on his leg, it doesn't look super pretty, it looks a bit more involved than I was imagining, but he's leaving well enough alone for now. He goes to lick, but seems to be focusing on the fur in the near vicinity rather than the wound (which is shaved all round) -- presumably it smells of evil vet and he wants to get rid of that smell. He's grumpy I'm not letting him go and hide in his favourite hiding spots, but has more or less come to terms with sleeping on the footstool in full view of me instead.

He wants to purr and have tickles, and to rub his head against leather things, but purring makes him splutter and have problems breathing. Poor little bugger. He certainly has no problems eating though 

Have no fear, High Voltage - once this is all over I'll be demanding some quality lap time.

Of all the things he's had wrong with him over the past few years, every single thing has been linked back to his thyroid. Even when he had his teeth out, all the hullabaloo about why he was so ill during it ended up being because his hormone levels had shot up to crazy amounts unexpectedly. I wonder if this wasn't the onset of his thyroid starting on a growth spurt. We had him on a higher dose of felimazole for a while until he stabilised, and then about 3 months ago or so he dropped back to the normal lower dose, and that's when he developed bad dandruff. I knew something was wrong, but all the blood tests and physical exams showed nothing. He'd been having little hiccups after purring hard every now and again for a couple of months by that point, and over the past few months his purrs had changed, sounding louder, looser, and more 'open' or rattly. It was clear something was happening, and I always brought it up with Ted, who couldn't see anything. Even his xrays of his throat area from a couple or so weeks ago showed nothing out of the ordinary. It seems so obvious when you look back and add everything up now though. Ted told me to not blame myself for not having the thyroid out earlier, he wouldn't advise it generally anyway. He said he'd been kicking himself all morning (yesterday) wondering if there had been any way he could have spotted it earlier either. Really it's the fact it's been allowed to grow so large that will cause the problems now. So both of us feel guilty, and maybe there is more both of us could have done, but hindsight is a cunt and I'm trying very hard to just look forward now, to what we can do and how best to make him feel comfortable, at least.

And who knows, maybe they can remove it, and maybe that'll be the end of it (until a tumour grows on his other thyroid, which is very common when you remove the first). 

Silly stupid monkey, making me love him so much


----------



## QOTH (Jul 14, 2015)

I phoned the RSPCA about the pissing cat today.  We think he's still coming in - through the upstairs bathroom window that we'd left open for our cats because we've locked the catflap - which demonstrates an unexpected level of committment to pissing in other cats' houses. RSPCA said they can't intervene in a case of neglect unless I know the address of the owner.  His eyes look really runny now.  

RSPCA suggested taking him to the vet to check for a chip because then it would become the vet's responsibility have to liaise with the owners and they may be able to offer a subsidised neutering (if that's what's preventing the animal being neutered).


----------



## Epona (Jul 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw - good grief, no need whatsoever to apologise for posting, we're all on this thread because we love our cats, we understand what you are going through, and we all want to hear news about Charlie.

Whatever has gone on with him, it is not your fault whatsoever - thyroid cancer (if it does turn out to be that, and the odds are still against it being that) is extremely rare and you couldn't have made a decision based on that outcome when he was first diagnosed with hyperthyroid, I suspect that you'd have looked at the statistics for thyroid cancer in cats vs. surgery risk stats and would have made the exact same decision.

You have a very caring, and more importantly, a very competent vet on the case, Charlie also gets the best care from you, I know it is difficult, but you really don't deserve to beat yourself up about anything to do with his care or treatment options.

Now with regard to his stitches, if he bothers them a lot, try an inflatable collar rather than a hard cone, my Jakey found that much easier to accept, it is also easier to remove and replace.


----------



## Epona (Jul 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Silly stupid monkey, making me love him so much



They are incredibly good at that


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 15, 2015)

Epona said:


> They are incredibly good at that



Like Big Brother from 1984.

'It is not enough to obey me, you must also love me...'

'Where's the food?'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2015)

Epona said:


> Vintage Paw - good grief, no need whatsoever to apologise for posting, we're all on this thread because we love our cats, we understand what you are going through, and we all want to hear news about Charlie.
> 
> Whatever has gone on with him, it is not your fault whatsoever - thyroid cancer (if it does turn out to be that, and the odds are still against it being that) is extremely rare and you couldn't have made a decision based on that outcome when he was first diagnosed with hyperthyroid, I suspect that you'd have looked at the statistics for thyroid cancer in cats vs. surgery risk stats and would have made the exact same decision.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I know you're right. Difficult to keep that perspective in the moment though, I suppose.

I called the vet to get clarification on what's going on with the stitches. They stay in for 10 days, then they take them out. He can't lick them during that time in case he pulls them out. So far, when he goes to that area, he seems more interested in giving the surrounding fur a good clean, so I'm 'supervising' and nudging him away if he gets too close. He doesn't appear to be particularly bothered by them, which is a good thing. Haven't tried the cone of shame yet, but I'll keep in mind an inflatable one if needs be -- I didn't know they existed, thank you for that Epona.

He's been enjoying the sun today, streaming in through the front window onto the footstool. He's also had some miserable hiccups/breathing problems. All I can do is cross my fingers and hope beyond hope that it isn't growing even more while we wait for the appointment next week.

He woke up earlier and immediately asked to come and sit on my knee. He doesn't do that much anymore because the purring sets him off. But he purred, I stroked him for a couple of minutes, and he went back to the footstool and went back to sleep. I told him thank you, I really needed that. Then I napped next to him for a while.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 15, 2015)

FINALLY!!

Just had extended strokes on Clive - after a token bribe with a Dreamy or 2 - he was up on the sofa, front legs on my left thigh, eating Dreamies I was placing on my right thigh - so at 90° to me - then, after a few of the normal "stolen" strokes, he decided that it would be much more comfy for him to lie down on the sofa and put the remaining weight onto ME - and I'm still stroking his back and neck - got in some head and ear itches as well

He's got the most amazingly soft fur - I hope that this is a bit of a break through as he's got the potential to be the most lovely cat

Now all we've got to hope sorts itself out is the relationship FiFs has with the 2 boys and we're onto a winner


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 15, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> FINALLY!!
> 
> Just had extended strokes on Clive - after a token bribe with a Dreamy or 2 - he was up on the sofa, front legs on my left thigh, eating Dreamies I was placing on my right thigh - so at 90° to me - then, after a few of the normal "stolen" strokes, he decided that it would be much more comfy for him to lie down on the sofa and put the remaining weight onto ME - and I'm still stroking his back and neck - got in some head and ear itches as well
> 
> ...



: purr :


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 15, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> : purr :



I don't actually think, or rather, I couldn't hear any purring going on - if you ask Mrs Voltz that actually means nothing as I'm officially deef (sic)

And we had a follow up home visit from the sanctuary where we got FiFi from and we've had a clean bill of health


----------



## toggle (Jul 15, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> I don't actually think, or rather, I couldn't hear any purring going on - if you ask Mrs Voltz that actually means nothing as I'm officially deef (sic)
> 
> And we had a follow up home visit from the sanctuary where we got FiFi from and we've had a clean bill of health



you will know when you get under the neck, cause you can feel. one of the cats my mother stole, never heard a purr cause it was so quiet, but i could feel him rumbling when i got under his neck


----------



## Epona (Jul 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thank you. I know you're right. Difficult to keep that perspective in the moment though, I suppose.
> 
> I called the vet to get clarification on what's going on with the stitches. They stay in for 10 days, then they take them out. He can't lick them during that time in case he pulls them out. So far, when he goes to that area, he seems more interested in giving the surrounding fur a good clean, so I'm 'supervising' and nudging him away if he gets too close. He doesn't appear to be particularly bothered by them, which is a good thing.* Haven't tried the cone of shame yet, but I'll keep in mind an inflatable one if needs be -- I didn't know they existed, thank you for that* Epona.
> 
> ...


If you do end up using an inflatable, just bear in mind that whilst they are easier for cats to get used to because they don't obstruct peripheral vision (especially since some cats are frightened by that), because of their ring doughnut shape they can restrict forward movement of the front legs which can take a couple of days for them to get used to - first couple of days for Jakey I had to help him up and down from the sofa and into the litter tray etc. - but he did get used to it OK and didn't get frightened, he's terrified of the plastic cone bless him, so it was a better option for him.  He had to wear it for 2 weeks, but that was after major surgery with a lot of stitches holding his abdomen together - it would have been disastrous if he had pulled any out - usually 7 days is sufficient.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2015)

I wonder what the case is going to be if they are able to remove the thyroid. He'll have stitches, but they'll be on his neck. Surely a cone/ring/whatever will irritate them and wouldn't be very effective anyway, and yet his tongue can reach his throat when he's having a good wash. I suppose he can't bite at them, although he can scratch. Maybe he'll have dressings that will need to be changed. Oh gawd. Their website says they keep pets in until they're certain they are in the best position to go home, so maybe - especially considering I live 25 miles away (£60 taxi round trip) - they'll keep him until things settle down enough and he gets used to his wound? 

So many things to ask next Tuesday.


----------



## Epona (Jul 16, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I wonder what the case is going to be if they are able to remove the thyroid. He'll have stitches, but they'll be on his neck. Surely a cone/ring/whatever will irritate them and wouldn't be very effective anyway, and yet his tongue can reach his throat when he's having a good wash. I suppose he can't bite at them, although he can scratch. Maybe he'll have dressings that will need to be changed. Oh gawd. Their website says they keep pets in until they're certain they are in the best position to go home, so maybe - especially considering I live 25 miles away (£60 taxi round trip) - they'll keep him until things settle down enough and he gets used to his wound?
> 
> So many things to ask next Tuesday.



I was wondering about that tbh, obs you can't have a collar or cone of any description if it is going to be directly over any surgery incision.  Yet cats are ridiculously flexible and can lick and scratch pretty much everywhere. 

If I were you I'd write it down on whatever piece of paper I end up taking to the vet with questions like this on - I always do that because there's no way I'd remember everything I wanted to ask otherwise.


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2015)

Radar caught a mouse today, I heard a lot of noise from the bedroom (that 'herd of elephants' type thundering around that our supposedly graceful feline friends are so fond of making) and found him with a half dead youngish looking mouse.  Got the OH to deal with it, he thought the mouse was dead and screamed when it twitched.

Half-dead rodents are an upsetting thing to have to deal with, but we got Radar in the first place because we needed a mouser (also we like cats and like having pets of course!) and he's just doing his job.  He's bloody good at it too, Sonic on the other hand is a useless mouser.  I have seen him vaguely wake up from a nap just enough to half open one eye and lazily watch a mouse run past him no more than a foot away - and then go back to sleep.


----------



## toggle (Jul 18, 2015)

Epona said:


> Radar caught a mouse today, I heard a lot of noise from the bedroom (that 'herd of elephants' type thundering around that our supposedly graceful feline friends are so fond of making) and found him with a half dead youngish looking mouse.  Got the OH to deal with it, he thought the mouse was dead and screamed when it twitched.
> 
> Half-dead rodents are an upsetting thing to have to deal with, but we got Radar in the first place because we needed a mouser (also we like cats and like having pets of course!) and he's just doing his job.  He's bloody good at it too, Sonic on the other hand is a useless mouser.  I have seen him vaguely wake up from a nap just enough to half open one eye and lazily watch a mouse run past him no more than a foot away - and then go back to sleep.



oh yes.

it's not the dead ones, or even the nauseating crunch if they eat them. it's the dealing with the mortally wounded but not yet dead ones that is the worst. thankfully, ours rarely produces gifts and even rarer live ones.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 18, 2015)

We had a mouse last night too. We average a few a year, which with two cats shows how crap they are at hunting, thankfully. I think it got away and is now hiding somewhere, probably in the kitchen.


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2015)

toggle said:


> oh yes.
> 
> it's not the dead ones, or even the nauseating crunch if they eat them. it's the dealing with the mortally wounded but not yet dead ones that is the worst. thankfully, ours rarely produces gifts and even rarer live ones.



Indeed!  Radar usually kills them pretty quickly, but I must have interrupted him when he first caught it as it was still vaguely in an alive state, but very badly wounded, there is no way it would have lived.

Jakey is also good at hunting, but he really messes with the poor things, I've chased him around a few times trying to get a mouse out of his jaws so that he doesn't torture it for ages.  The main difference between Radar and Jakey in terms of hunting is that Radar is easily pushed away from his prey, whereas Jakey starts growling if approached - he's all mouth and no trousers, but it is an alarming sound!


----------



## Reno (Jul 18, 2015)

The Great Litterbox Disaster !

Alfie has a roofed balcony litter box which he rarely uses but likes to sit on. At 5am I was woken up by the most almighty racket. Turns out the weather has worn out the roof over the years and this morning it collapsed under Alfie's weight who plummeted into the litter. Panic ensued, the cat was not amused.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 18, 2015)

<GULP!> 

After a week of letting Clive out morning and evening and him coming back all safe and sound

The big day finally arrived where I let his brother, Casper out

The door and cat flap are now open and the 2 Chuckle brothers are now in and out and in and out and in . . .  and out

FiFi is fast asleep up stairs on the bed blissfully unaware of what's going on


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 18, 2015)

Reno said:


> The Great Litterbox Disaster !
> 
> Alfie has a roofed balcony litter box which he rarely uses but likes to sit on. At 5am I was woken up by the most almighty racket. Turns out the weather has worn out the roof over the years and this morning it collapsed under Alfie's weight who plummeted into the litter. Panic ensued, the cat was not amused.



What you want is one of these


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 18, 2015)

Chuckle brothers all accounted for - leaving FiFi "the tiger" out prowling her domain


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2015)

Reno said:


> The Great Litterbox Disaster !
> 
> Alfie has a roofed balcony litter box which he rarely uses but likes to sit on. At 5am I was woken up by the most almighty racket. Turns out the weather has worn out the roof over the years and this morning it collapsed under Alfie's weight who plummeted into the litter. Panic ensued, the cat was not amused.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 19, 2015)

Vastra has left us 2.5 mice in the last week. She also managed to get her paw stuck in the catflap this morning. We really hope she wasn't there long before we woke up - there's claw marks on the bottom of the door from her back legs scrabbling, poor thing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 19, 2015)

Colin seems intent on murdering something every day, usually during the afternoon after his lunch and a nap (in the dogs' bed  ). Voles, mice, pigeons usually. Have put collar with bells on him 3 times but he gets rid of them after a few days somehow, so that's a waste of time.

He's a lovely cat but he's a ruthless killer  Don't know wtf to do


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2015)

Short of keeping him in, and barring the bells trick, I think you have to accept it's part of what having a cat around means. They are killers. Some can't be arsed now they get everything they need from their humans, but others are still fully in tune with their instincts to hunt. You have to become zen with it. If you're particularly worried about a local population of something being wiped out by Colin, you have to balance the harm potential of letting him out or keeping him in. Your call, but we already have pets for pretty selfish reasons in the grand scheme of things -- maybe you just have to adjust your thinking on it if you can't change the cat's nature.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 20, 2015)

Killing and eating small things is a cat's job. If he's belled and fed, there's nothing more you can do twentythreedom except lock Colin in to an indoor existence for life. And whether or not you could do that depends on the cat's character as well as the owner's home - it just isn't always possible, no matter what the ethical/deep eco thinking is. (This is perhaps the most divisive issue on Urban, seriously.) Luckily the ecosystem won't miss a few voles, mice and pigeons, but it's crap (as well as upsetting for you) if his murder victims also include smaller, rarer birds.

perhaps posting a more up to date picture of him would help


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 20, 2015)

He did kill a woodpecker a while back 

He is a young ex-stray rescue cat, and he has got a wildlife-friendly garden as his personal murderspace, and we certainly won't keep him indoors for eternity, so there will be more victims.

He's such a bloody charmer though  He's started tormenting the dogs by conspicuously sprawling all over their beds just because he can

He's a cunning murderous git but he's our lovely furry funny cunning murderous git and we love him


----------



## Shirl (Jul 20, 2015)

We were away for the weekend. As soon as we got back Vincent clung onto wolfie in case he went of again


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 21, 2015)

Clive update:-

The cat sat on the lap


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2015)

Charlie goes for his referral consultation today. Taxi booked for 4.45, in case there's traffic on the M6. We'll probably be there far too early, but better that than late.

No food since 10am, since diagnostic stuff might likely be done tonight. He's started getting antsy for food. It's shit that we have to torture them like this right before taking them to a place they hate, to get really awful things done to them while we abandon them all on their own as if we don't love them, and we can't tell them why we're doing it.

On the plus side, him being hungry means he's purring at me. Which also results in hiccups, and farts for some reason. Oof.

He's been really good with his leg stitches. He's only gone near them a few times, and mostly just to wash the fur nearby. They're due to come out on Thursday, so I'm hoping they'll be able to do that at the referral vets -- if he's having surgery he'll likely still be there then. I really don't want to have to be carting him back to my normal vet if he comes home on Weds. But of course, if they decide they can't operate to remove the tumour, he may well be coming home on Weds anyway. Maybe they'll remove the stitches Weds, a day early. idk.

I've made a comprehensive set of notes, things to ask, things to tell, things to panic over. 

I will, of course, update you every step of the way.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw - that's not a "like" IYKWIM - it's more of a solidarity thing - but farts  - whilst they've got the needle and thread out - anything else need sewing up?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 21, 2015)

Hope all goes according to plan Vintage Paw (((VP & Charlie)))
I know that it is a daft saying in the situation, but try not to worry too much.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 21, 2015)

Hope all goes well VP 

In other news, I just found a partially-plucked dead juvenile thrush with its throat ripped out 

 at Colin the Bastard but what can you do


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone.

Charlie is now residing somewhere in Cheshire - in far more plush surroundings than me.

Prue - the specialist - is lovely. Very warm and reassuring.

No tests tonight, since it'd been quite the trek to get there and he was tired, hungry, thirsty and generally really fucking pissed off and scared. She had a good feel of his throat though, and said the tumour feels quite mobile, which is a good sign in terms of being able to remove it. Of course, she might find when she goes in that it's far more connected, but that's for another day.

Xrays tomorrow, of his lungs to check for secondary tumours. That will give us a hint as to what we're dealing with. Also full blood work again, sent out externally so they can have a proper look at his blood cells under a microscope etc.

All being well, surgery on Thursday. She'll try to remove as much of the mass as possible. She won't be able to do the usual 'remove some of the healthy tissue around it' thing that is the norm in tumour removal because it presses right up to his trachea, but she will aim for as near as damn. First priority is to improve his quality of life, by reducing the pressure on his airway, and hopefully reducing or stopping the hiccups and breathing problems. Next is to work out what exactly the tumour is. There are numerous possibilities, too many to mention really, ranging from the "huzzah, all gone, no worries, no cancer" to the "maybe only a few weeks left to live" kind. And of course everything in between. Treatment options are just as numerous depending on what she finds.

If all goes well with the surgery, and barring any other complications, he'll be home on Saturday. If she's at all worried about his recovery she said "simply put he won't be coming home until I am." They damn well look after them there. I have no reason to doubt their commitment to good treatment and care.

She's going to phone me every morning with updates, and after any treatment or test results. I can call them whenever I want, they are a 24 hour place, if I want to see how he is. I took in some of his food, and his tablets, and they'll settle him down and hopefully let him get some rest tonight.

Fucking yappy type dogs in the waiting room adding to everyone's stress.

I haven't depressurised yet. The taxi driver who turned up ended up being someone I've known for coming on 20 years - only as an acquaintance, mind - which made things easier since we could chat there and back. I've taken his number for the trip back.

Wound care will be tricky. It'll be a large wound. No external stitches, she says she hates them, they're more likely to disturb the wound with them, and it's awkward all round trying to remove them. Instead it'll be several layers of internal fixings with tissue glue, and crusty tissue glue on the outside. I'll be able to massage in some aloe vera to the surrounding shaved area to sooth it, to stop him wanting to scratch it I guess, but not to the wound of course. I'm really not looking forward to that whole process. No sleep for me!

So at the moment: may or may not be cancer; may or may not be curable; may or may not be able to remove all or some of the tumour; removal may or may not cure his hyperthyroidism if there's secondary thyroid tissue growing elsewhere pumping out hormones; may or may not be able to cope and might meltdown but god I think I'm going to sleep well tonight.

Trying not to think about how much I miss him or how shitty and scared he must be feeling right now.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 21, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you and Charlie xxx


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2015)

hope all goes well

(((( VP and charlie ))))


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2015)

Hope everything goes well Vintage Paw . Big hugs to (((you and Charlie))) x


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw - wishing you and Charlie all the best, all the love and all the luck in the world xxx

Went through this myself with Jakey's cancer scare and fairly major surgery and biopsy late last year, I don't need to be a mindreader to know what is going through your head right now (I was in pieces, I could barely stop crying from the moment the vet said he had a breast lump til we were told it was benign, (after major surgery) about 3 or 4 weeks in total which seemed like forever), I know you are shit scared for your little cat and best furry friend, I know everything else in your brain is relegated to unimportant status while waiting on the surgery and test results, and the colour is somehow drained from your life because of the worry and fear.

I have everything crossed for you that the surgery goes well and that it turns out to be benign.

Love to the both of you xxx

EDIT: You are right when you say no sleep, I had to look after Jakey 24/7 for 2 weeks after his triple mastectomy - I slept on the sofa with him for the entire duration, as he may have got stuck under the bed wearing the collar and I woke up every time he moved; he had to have medication three times a day and his incision washed, he needed to be helped on and off the sofa and into the litter tray, and groomed every day because he couldn't do it himself, I even had to scratch his ears for him - it was really exhausting and I was so sleep-deprived by the end of it.  I love him though, so it was worth every moment caring for him, and we came out of it with an even stronger bond.  Don't get aloe vera anywhere he can lick it off, it is a strong purgative for cats!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you 

You've got it about right, Epona -- I think I was numb last night though, all the travelling, I found it easy to switch off and go to sleep early (for the first time in a long time). I know it'll be a tough few weeks afterwards, but I'm prepared for it. I'll try to get as much sleep and 'me time' beforehand as possible, and it's a plus that it's happened over summer since him indoors doesn't have any teaching while the students are away and can be around to help, even if it's only to let me get some sleep.

Thanks for the info on aloe vera. I'll talk to prue about that. She said there are things they can give me to soothe the area, but I think she was suggesting aloe vera because it'd be cheaper. But he can lick his neck - he's flexible for an old man. I'd be happy to pay for something from them if I know it's safe.

Waiting for her first update, she's due to call shortly. I want to keep calling, to ask the nurses "has he had his tablets? Has he had some food? Did he sleep much? Has he been to the loo?" but I don't want to bother them. One of my coping mechanisms is to try to micromanage everything as a way to tell myself I have some sort of control over a situation - and of course running through my head is stuff like "god, what if they forget to give him his tablets?" or "what if they don't give him enough water?" I mean, they're a specialist vet surgery - of course they're going to give him his fucking tablets  But there you go.


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thank you
> 
> You've got it about right, Epona -- I think I was numb last night though, all the travelling, I found it easy to switch off and go to sleep early (for the first time in a long time). I know it'll be a tough few weeks afterwards, but I'm prepared for it. I'll try to get as much sleep and 'me time' beforehand as possible, and it's a plus that it's happened over summer since him indoors doesn't have any teaching while the students are away and can be around to help, even if it's only to let me get some sleep.
> 
> ...



I completely understand, it is really difficult to hand them over into someone else's care.

Apparently neither Sonic nor Jakey make any noise when they have to stay at the vet, when I know they are both mouthy little buggers at home, they have perfected vocal whining and/or demands to the nth degree.

When I took Jakey in for his surgery and biopsy, I looked my vet sternly in the eye and said to him "I love this cat, you had bloody better look after him".  Then I went to the bus stop to go back home and cried.

Hope you get a call soon to let you know that he has settled OK.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2015)

AND HERE COME THE TEARS... finally.

Prue just called. Charlie had a comfortable night. They discovered they had some of the Arden Grange paste I use to give him his tablets, and since he's resistant to being handled (very growly and lots of hisses) they used that and he took the tablets immediately. He's such a good boy 

She's going to try to take blood later today, but if he's too resistant to it and it's causing him distress she'll leave it until he's knocked out tomorrow. Xrays will be done tomorrow, and looked at straight away, and if all looks okay she'll go right ahead and do the surgery. Today will be all about chilling out with oodles of feliway, keeping him calm, letting him settle. I have to say, even though I miss him I like this approach to giving him time to settle in. It lets them monitor him, see what he's like, and it gives him time to get used to the idea of being there and realising they're not trying to hurt him.

I want to move to Cheshire so I can use them as my regular vets 

She's going to call about the same time tomorrow, which will be before any procedures I expect. She said I can call the nurses later for an update if I want. I probably will, to see if they were able to take blood, and to see how he is generally. I wish I could go and sit with him and give him some belly rubs while he naps. He's got a nice fluffy, squishy belly.

I slept with his pink mouse toy under my pillow. Yes, I'm a daft idiot.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2015)

In case you're at all interested, I took a couple of (bad) videos of him with his hiccups/whatever to show Ted and Prue a week or so ago. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By0_t54AaDktYUtxbXF0b3k1bXc/view?usp=sharing

^ I managed to cover up the mic half way through that one. You can see how his side spasms and flutters on the in-breath.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By0_t54AaDktbmg0a2Ftam5mcUE/view?usp=sharing

^ This one's longer. He was really bothered by them all day that day. We'd started to reduce his steroids but it made his throat flare up I think, making it harder for him. Please excuse my shitty back yard and dirty windows.


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> AND HERE COME THE TEARS... finally.
> 
> I slept with his pink mouse toy under my pillow. Yes, I'm a daft idiot.



No you're not a daft idiot, you just love your cat


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> In case you're at all interested, I took a couple of (bad) videos of him with his hiccups/whatever to show Ted and Prue a week or so ago.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By0_t54AaDktYUtxbXF0b3k1bXc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...



I could only watch a bit of the second video, because it is just constant and obviously unpleasant, the poor little mite xxx


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 22, 2015)

Am sending good wishes for Charlie - he looks a really gorgeous cat.  Hope you are bearing up ok Vintage Paw


----------



## Mogden (Jul 22, 2015)

I'd love to give Charlie a snuggle and sniff. I too have done the uncomfortable sleeping for the sake of my cats.They're my kids. I'd spin the world with my feet for them if I had to


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks folks. Prue called this morning and Charlie had settled in overnight, although he was still grumpy and hissing when they wanted to go near him. They managed to get his tablets into him because they found some of the liver paste I use. I called earlier this evening though and he was refusing them, so the nurse said she'd have another go later. I hope he had them in the end 

Prue will call again in the morning. Then it's xrays and surgery tomorrow. The scary bit.

I've been mostly okay today, keeping my mind off it. When I do start thinking about him I get upset and nervous fast, so I'm trying really hard to not think... I don't know if that's the right thing to do, but I know I'm going to have a stressful few weeks ahead of me (as will Charlie), so I suppose some respite is good while I can get it.

On the plus side, he's on his own in the cat ward, so that should minimise the stress - a bit at least.


----------



## Epona (Jul 23, 2015)

I am sure they will have got him to take his pills.  If I can pill a cat who isn't keen, then a professional shouldn't have too much bother.

He's in good hands Vintage Paw - but worrying is, I think, unavoidable.

Good luck for his surgery, please keep us updated - all of us regulars on this thread care and want a good outcome for him, I've been thinking about him a lot and hoping he is okay - we all understand xx


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2015)

Charlie left us this afternoon.

During surgery Prue found that the tumour was massive - the size of two eggs. It had started to wrap around the nerves in his neck. As she removed it, and got down to the root, she found it had started to invade his lymph passages. In her experience, this indicated it will have spread, and there would be cancerous cells elsewhere. She said it was clearly very aggressive. While chemo was a possibility, it would have grown back, and she didn't think he would have more than 3-6 months with us.

Additionally, because it had started to wrap around the nerves, removing it disturbed them, and paralysed his larynx. She said this was likely to be temporary, but there was no way to know how long it would last - a few hours, a day, a few days, a week or more. It would require a tracheotomy so he could breathe. In cats, because of the secretions they produce, a trachy hole needs flushing very frequently. There's no way it would have been fair to put him through that. And then to put him through weeks or months of chemo, which would have required sedation because of how traumatised of vets he was.

She said usually most cats settle in - it's why they have them in there a day or two before procedures, to get them as chilled as possible. Charlie never settled properly. He was eating and sleeping, but wouldn't tolerate any interactions with the nurses or Prue. While he was there, he pulled out his leg stitches, no doubt through stress.

Had Charlie's demeanor been different, and had his larynx not been affected today, it may have been worth a shot, to at least give him and us a few more weeks, where he could come home and get settled. But the treatment required, plus the recovery from surgery and the trachy hole, would have been far too much for him. It would have been cruelty to put him through that, for what would have been my own selfish reasons to want to be able to hold him again.

He left us shortly after 4pm. 

All the things are going through my mind. I know it was absolutely the kindest thing to do for him. That's not in question. I'm trying to hold the 'what if' thoughts at bay, because I know there was no way we could have known what this was without all the exploratory work we did. I know we couldn't have caught it earlier, because he'd been having regular checks and was for all intents and purposes the fittest 15 year old moggy around. But as you can imagine, apart from the obvious grief and inability to process a life without him here, I can't get it out of my mind that his last days were spent away from me, in a place he hated, so scared, so angry, feeling abandoned. As much as I understand the rationalisations - that I was doing the right thing trying to help him, and there was nothing else I could do - that doesn't help when I imagine him there, alone and frightened. This was my absolute worst nightmare, the last thing I ever wanted to happen, his last thoughts being thought in fear. As much as the pain will fade, I'll never, I think, fully get over that.

Thank you for all your kind words and support and encouragement. You've all been there following Charlie's tribulations over the past couple of years, and I've drawn a lot of strength from being able to talk about it all. 







RIP my sweet darling Charlie of Doom. I'll always love you.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 23, 2015)

my condolences to you Vintage Paw "so sorry to see this" seems completely inadequate.


----------



## oryx (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm gutted for you, Vintage Paw. You must be devastated. 

Your love and care for Charlie was plain to see and he was lucky to have such a dedicated owner.


----------



## Mogden (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm not sure who was more lucky: Charlie having you or you having Charlie but I do know it was a remarkable combination. There will always be regrets and what ifs when your little spud leaves you.  Please try not to focus on that,  remember what an amazing life he had with you.  I shall squeeze mine extra tight tonight. All our thoughts and purrs are with you Vintage Paw x


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh Vintage Paw, I just popped on this thread for the first time in ages and first thing I saw was your very sad news.  So sorry to hear this. I am utterly convinced though that you couldn't have given Charlie a better life than the one you provided. I'm so sorry that you're plagued by the thoughts of him spending his last few days at the animal hospital, when my Buffy cat died I had similar thoughts, but objectively it is just a snippet of his wonderful life with you. And as you say, when you knew that the treatment was becoming cruel for little likely benefit, you did the right thing heartbreaking as that was.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Charlie's passing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 23, 2015)

(((Vintage Paw )))

rip, charlie


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh nooooo. (not enough blue smileys in the world.) I'm so sorry it happened like this. 

A wonderful picture of Charlie of Doom looking like Bagpuss was one of the first things about urban that made me think 'yeah, this is a community of likeminded people' and made me want to stick around here. Salutes to you CoD, happy hunting grounds forever.

Huge condolences and hugs to Vintage Paw - a magnificent owner and carer and companion to a magnificent cat. You truly did do everything you could ever have done to make him happy and loved.


----------



## moose (Jul 23, 2015)

Condolences to you, Vintage Paw. What a marvellous life Charlie had, and how much love you gave him. 

Today I'm thinking about my ginger boy Sparky, who died 5 years ago this afternoon. You never forget, but the pain does go away in time. 
Take care. x


----------



## Cribynkle (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry Vintage Paw you did so much for him, you were very lucky to have each other


----------



## Epona (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh god Vintage Paw - I am so sorry, what an awful thing to happen 

You were doing the right thing for him, do not doubt that for a second.

The pain and grief you feel right now will ease up a bit in time and you will be able to remember all the happiness - just hang on in there xx

Fuck, I am crying my eyes out


----------



## trashpony (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh no. I'm so, so sorry Vintage Paw. You were taking amazing care of him and doing the very best for him. 

He knows you love him.


----------



## TikkiB (Jul 24, 2015)

oh Vintage Paw, I logged on for an update on Charlie and I am so so sorry to hear this.  You were so so loving of Charlie, he must have had a perfect cat life with you.  Am also shedding a few tears for you and for Charlie, but please try not to be too hard on yourself.  You made a decision based on his best interests and the information available, and that's ultimately the only thing you can do.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jul 24, 2015)

So sorry to hear the news about Charlie, I know you are grieving right now but take a little comfort that you gave him a wonderful life and during this last illness you did your best for him. In time you will remember the funny happy things he did and smile because not only did you give him a lot of love & happiness he gave it back to you & that's always worth cherishing.


----------



## izz (Jul 25, 2015)

Gutted to hear this Vintage Paw, I wish animals lived as long as we do, then there would be much less saying goodbye. As much as it hurts, you have many years worth of love to remember him by but as with all grief, go with it. Don't try and fight it or it will fester.


----------



## CRI (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh no Vintage Paw I haven't been in this section for an age and am so sorry to hear your news.  Wishing you the warmest thoughts in memory of your Charlie from ours (and Griff, Mal, Breeze and the hoomins of the household, too.)  RIP Charlie of Doom, you gorgeous man.


----------



## toggle (Jul 26, 2015)

oh darling. so sorry. nothing i can ay to make you feel better now, but know that we know you mad the right call. 


my news is that according to my kids, madamme was sunning herself on the deck and was swooped on by a herring gull. it's a small area, with a juliette balcony and a pergola and lots of space to tie stuff onto. i'm going to rig some pound shop clothes lines over the garden, which should deter adult gulls, dosen't work so well on juveniles, but they are stupid, not aggressive. so she cna handle them


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 27, 2015)

100:10:1

One hundred strokes and every

Ten strokes

One treat

Which was fine right up until Clive decided to add a further :1 to the ratio's given above and that one was to jump off my lap and be sick - he'd wolfed down his breakfast and the treats on top of all that was obviously a little bit too much - that and his inability to differentiate between MY FINGER and a treat - granted my fingers were smelling a bit of treats but even so - and it was a proper full on bite as well, with one of his vampire fang teeth


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> 100:10:1
> 
> One hundred strokes and every
> 
> ...



Er... hate to say this, but giving him 10 treats is like taking him to McDonalds and supersizing it, that's a huge amount - what treats are you giving him?

Have had my finger bitten by Jakey in search of a treat, not deliberately, cats are pretty much blind to stuff close up to them.  Really hurt, he did actually try to eat my finger.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 27, 2015)

He's getting Dreamies and from the packet the recommended portions it's up to 20 treats per day - so that's his days treats done there and then - he's pretty good when it comes to eating but I've noticed that he can tend to bolt his food and then he's sometimes sick - so smaller portions and less treats for you young man


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> He's getting Dreamies and from the packet the recommended portions it's up to 20 treats per day - so that's his days treats done there and then - he's pretty good when it comes to eating but I've noticed that he can tend to bolt his food and then he's sometimes sick - so smaller portions and less treats for you young man



They are not good for him, it says that amount can be given on the packet so that you buy more, there is no way he should be eating that many every day.  McDonalds says their food is fine too.

Try treating him with a nugget of high quality dry food (to be deducted from his breakfast) or a healthy treat (dried fish flakes type cat treat or something) every 10 strokes, and 1 Dreamie at the end, it will be better for his health in the long run.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry, I know I came across sounding judgemental, but I have a bee in my bonnet about pet treats, a lot of the time they are nutritionally rubbish, and 10 of those things is a large volume.  My cats get treats on their birthdays (they each get one because can't give to 1 without giving to the others, so they each get 3 crappy treats per year).


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 27, 2015)

Also, imo Dreamies are more likely to result in puking. So best kept for real emergencies (like keeping the little monster indoors when you've got to go out, by laying a small trail of 3 or 4 as an emergency measure. for instance.)


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 27, 2015)

Dreamies seemed to tip our cat over the edge into cereal intolerance.  She must have been developing one anyway but she had some dreamies and that was it. 

We use the meat stick things as treats.  One every so often.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 27, 2015)

Casper and Clive are 2 very frightened young lads indeed - neither me or Mrs Voltz have ever touched Casper and we re-homed them mid-March - Clive is slightly more outgoing than his brother but he needs to be bribed to come up for strokes - and, to be honest, whilst the strokes are nice, I couldn't really care about that, it's trying to get him and then his brother better socialised to the extent that both can be got to the vets when the need arises - at the moment this is an issue, not that they need to get to the vet at the moment but sooner or later they will

So short term the treats are a means to an end - and they work with Clive - Casper not so much so, with him it's fresh minced beef and other cooked meats that I have "left over" for my daily sandwiches - he's nearly taking food from my hand, not quite, but we're nearly there - as for getting him up on the sofa, that's months away but I've made improvements with both of them - both are now going outside and not causing me too much stress and worry that we're never going to see the again and that they'll return to their semi-feral state - also, bare in mind that they were in the sanctuary for coming up to a year so this must have been truly traumatic for them and we're having to un-do a lot of that damage as well

So, I hear what you're all saying but short term, and as long as he's keeping his food down I'll reduce the amount of treats but they're going to remain THE tool that I've got to getting closer to Clive


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 27, 2015)

not saying anything about the use of treats - treat away, I completely understand your reasons for using them, and admire your patience with rehabbing these 2 scaredy cats - just that dreamies might not be the best ones to use loads and loads of.

btw: have you tried giving either of them bits of egg (boiled or fried) as treats? loancat goes mad for it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm sorry for not replying earlier. I've been reading all of your messages as they came in, but I didn't feel able to reply to anything until now.

Thank you so much for all your sweet, warm words and condolences. I felt very moved by them. I think it's important to know others understand, even though it's a tragedy we've ever had to understand that pain.

I knew it would hurt, I knew I'd be heartbroken and it would be difficult. I wasn't prepared for quite how painful it would be, though. I expect some of that is down to the circumstances in which it all happened. I'm sure you can imagine the range of emotions and the various things passing through my mind. I'm currently at the stage where I'm concerned I made the wrong call, that we should have given him a chance, while sedated, but of course I know there would have been a lot of stress and discomfort involved and I know that would have taken its toll on him. There is a chance he could have recovered for a while, and I'm trying to keep in mind the stress that would have been involved to get to that point, and remember that for a cat it's not just the physical pain but the mental pain as well - particularly for Charlie. 

I called Ted on Friday to thank him for all he did for Charlie. We had a nice chat about him. He was clearly cut up about it. I told him that he should be proud of himself, that he's always been able to put me at ease and keep me calm, and that that's half the job (when it comes to me anyway). And I told him that should I find myself living with another furry monster I'd very much like for him to be my vet again. 

I got a card today from the specialist and her team, offering their condolences, saying how so very sorry they were that Charlie's disease was so aggressive and that there were such serious complications. That he was obviously a great cat with a big personality. And that they hope my happy memories of him will be able to help in some small way. Of course, I burst into tears as I read it, and then the meter reader man immediately came round. Crazy crying lady still in her scruffy pyjamas.

Charlie's ashes came back to the specialist yesterday, and they've sent them on to me. I expect they'll arrive later today or tomorrow maybe. I'll find that very difficult, but it's important to me that he's here. I used to think I didn't want an object to fixate on, but I've already been doing that, using his favourite pink mouse toy as something of comfort blanket/worry beads/whatever. So I was planning on scattering his ashes in the cemetery across the road, but I realised a while ago (because this is something that's been on my mind for months now) that he was an indoor cat, he had no favourite tree to sleep under or piece of undergrowth to stalk mice in. This was where he felt happy and safe and comfortable, so this is where he should be. Plus, I don't think, when it comes down to it, I can part with him. 

I've been trying to keep myself busy, give myself focus. Charlie was everything for so long. Especially the last couple of years, everything I did was framed around him. I got up because he needed tablets and feeding. I made my tea with an eye on the clock, timing it so I could make sure he was fed and settled ready for his evening tablets. I did a sweep of the house every night before going to bed to make sure there was nothing he could eat (it was as if he had a 'plastic that could kill me' radar) and nothing that would be damaged if he threw up overnight. Every time I got up to do something I'd take a little look around to see where he was, to make sure I didn't disturb him if he was sleeping, or so I could go over and disturb him and give him a tickle. I'm getting better now, but for a few days every time I'd go in the kitchen to make a drink or whatever I'd stand there and think what's the point in being in here? Going upstairs is difficult - he'd often be sat outside the bathroom waiting for me, or if not I could look through and he'd be lying on the end of the bed soaking up the sun. Leaving the bathroom is always a reminder he's not here.

I've been out for lots of walks, and I've made a start on getting the house cleaned and decluttered (as much as possible anyway). I'm a slovenly sort, and Charlie had got used to that over the years. But I can't be without a cat in my life, and absolutely want to invite another to live here. It wouldn't be right to do that with the house as it is though. As I say, Charlie had got used to it, he had his routines, his places he liked to sleep, the things he knew he could chance his luck with and climb on to explore. But a new cat would want to be in everything, and there are too many precarious piles and dark, dingy, dirty, dusty nooks and crannies at the moment. Wanting to not be alone for long is a powerful motivator. Plus, since Charlie was an indoor cat I have lots of experience modifying my lifestyle to accommodate that. I spent 15 years checking doors were shut, making sure he didn't bolt, giving him the room and freedom he needed and the attention to stop him going stir crazy. Cats who have indoor requirements I'd expect are often overlooked, so I'd like to use that experience to be able to give one of them their forever home. My house is quite small though, so I'm concerned I might not pass the home visit if there is one (which there probably would be). But that's another reason to throw myself into trying to make the house as cat friendly as possible in the meantime. Hopefully that experience with Charlie might work in my favour. 

I could ramble all day, so I'll force myself to stop now. Mostly I just wanted to say thank you. I've felt quite overwhelmed by all the warmth, so much so anything I say in thanks doesn't feel like enough. I have no plans to stay away from this thread, and of course when another little monkey makes his or her way into my life I'll be introducing them to you with plenty of pictures. 

<3


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 29, 2015)

Charlie came home today. Many tears.

They returned him in a standard square casket with his name on it. I'd like a nicer casket/urn for him. I know some of you have had special urns for your beloved cats in the past, I wondered if you had any recommendations? I'd like something that had the option for a small engraved plate for his name, but that doesn't necessarily have to be on display, it can be underneath like some of the sleeping cat urns have.

I've been looking at this one, and maybe the similar wooden one down the page here. Google keeps sending me back to the same few websites, so I thought I'd pick your brains in case you knew of any other companies with similar. I want to make sure my choice is the right one. A sleeping cat seems best - not just because of the whole 'sleeping now' thing, but because he was a lazy bugger  If they made an urn showing a cat knocking stuff off the side I'd get that one 

Thank you <3


----------



## oryx (Jul 29, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've been looking at this one, and maybe the similar wooden one down the page here. Google keeps sending me back to the same few websites, so I thought I'd pick your brains in case you knew of any other companies with similar. I want to make sure my choice is the right one. A sleeping cat seems best - not just because of the whole 'sleeping now' thing, but because he was a lazy bugger  If they made an urn showing a cat knocking stuff off the side I'd get that one



I've got my cat's ashes in a sleeping cat urn, which sits in the fireplace in front of the wine rack. 

I like the sleeping cat thing as it, well, it looks like a sleeping cat. Not that it means I see 'falling asleep' as a euphemism for death, but because it is better than an urn or box. It also means I can take him with me when we move. This is the one I got: http://www.cpccares.com/shop/caskets-and-urns/sleeping-cat-casket

My cat was also a lazy bugger (he looked a bit like Charlie but had more white bits). 'kinell, I had to wake him for his breakfast sometimes!

Hope you're bearing up. I've been there myself and know it's not easy.


----------



## toggle (Jul 29, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> not saying anything about the use of treats - treat away, I completely understand your reasons for using them, and admire your patience with rehabbing these 2 scaredy cats - just that dreamies might not be the best ones to use loads and loads of.
> 
> btw: have you tried giving either of them bits of egg (boiled or fried) as treats? loancat goes mad for it.



never had any success with egg. more of an 'are you fucking serious' look while wandering disdainfully away. even when she was seriously underfed.

High Voltage

cheese can work well. or a little bit of butter. or small bits of chicken and chicken skin. or game bird skin. i tend to give that cooked, cause ti's more pleasant to handle. but madamme dosen't mind and will sit and give her best big eyed look at me whenever there is raw chicken being prepped. she probably gets a bit more human food than she strictly should. but her diet also includes a lot of small furry creatures that she eats almost whole. so im not really all that worried about the regular inclusion of half of bakunin's supper. but i'd be a lot more strict on what she gets to eat if she wasn't feeding herself so often. but i reckon the use of bits of our dinner has been a fairly strong part of the process of turning madamme from scardey cat into the ruler of all she surveys


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 29, 2015)

((( Vintage Paw ))) again

not sure really.  think all i can suggest is go with what you think is right.

in other news - 

cats, making their mark for over 2,000 years - news item


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 30, 2015)

Having had a bit of a re-think and listening to the concerns about Dreamies I can now re-state the ratios as:-

150:15:1:0

150 = strokes in total
15 = number to strokes to trigger the release of
1 = treat - no longer Dreamies but one of his normal food biscuits - so that's good
0 = number of times sick

Hoorah! - I now have this in my minds eye and how Clive thinks he's going to be fed "going forward"


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 30, 2015)

Hilli is back on the Felimazole. One 2.5mg tab morning another at night. She's going to "love" me this month!


----------



## Shirl (Jul 30, 2015)

Wolfie and the boys. I keep thinking they are buddies but then every so often Vincent gets arsey and insists he's the boss  I don't know who he thinks he is


----------



## moose (Jul 30, 2015)

moose said:


> I have just registered my interest in adopting this beast, assuming she can be socialised with other cats, and they can wait till mid-August!
> 
> View attachment 73526


Unfortunately we can't have her  CPL have decided that she's just too aggressive with other cats, and she's getting worse, not better, so they're going to try to get her a home with no other cats. It's a shame, but obviously we don't want Stan being beaten up.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 30, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Hilli is back on the Felimazole. One 2.5mg tab morning another at night. She's going to "love" me this month!



I've recommended it before, but in case you'd missed it -- Arden Grange Liver Treat for cats or dogs (same recipe) worked absolute wonders getting Felimazole into Charlie morning and night. He adored it, and would perk up as soon as he heard you go for the pill bottle. It's the perfect consistency to ball up around a tablet. I've got some left over, I can send you a tube if you'd like. Expires Sept.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Vintage Paw - I remember you mentioning that paste, Hilli's OK at the moment, having had a break from pills, but on the "be prepared" line, I think that "Yes, Please" is the answer ! I'll PM you in a minute.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 30, 2015)

moose said:


> Unfortunately we can't have her  CPL have decided that she's just too aggressive with other cats, and she's getting worse, not better, so they're going to try to get her a home with no other cats. It's a shame, but obviously we don't want Stan being beaten up.



What a shame  

It's probably a complete coincidence, but all the cats I've known who've looked like that - long black fur that tinges ginger - have been right scratchy buggers, really quite anti-social. My nana had one when I was growing up, he'd sometimes come on your knee but you couldn't really touch him while he was there or you'd regret it. After he died, she took in a stray who looked identical, who had a very similar demeanor. Mind you, my nana never really learned how to handle a cat gently, which may have had something to do with it


----------



## moose (Jul 30, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> What a shame
> 
> It's probably a complete coincidence, but all the cats I've known who've looked like that - long black fur that tinges ginger - have been right scratchy buggers, really quite anti-social. My nana had one when I was growing up, he'd sometimes come on your knee but you couldn't really touch him while he was there or you'd regret it. After he died, she took in a stray who looked identical, who had a very similar demeanor. Mind you, my nana never really learned how to handle a cat gently, which may have had something to do with it


Maybe it's not a coincidence  Apparently she's nice as pie when it's just her and the fosterer, sleeping on her bed, allowing grooming, etc, but as soon as another cat wanders in, she runs over and batters it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 30, 2015)

moose said:


> Maybe it's not a coincidence  Apparently she's nice as pie when it's just her and the fosterer, sleeping on her bed, allowing grooming, etc, but as soon as another cat wanders in, she runs over and batters it.



I want to say, "you go girl!" but I know that it's not exactly helping her be able to be rehomed... but still... you go girl!


----------



## adidaswoody (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm new to this thread! So I'll run down the basics!
 I have two cats, dizzee and Oliver, dizzee is mine, Oliver is my partners who now lives with us! and a straddler that comes in, he's fat and ginger we call him Garfield, he never used to be able to fit through the cat flap but he can now so he's losing weight 
Anyway, the other night we ordered some greasy chicken, my daughter who's only a nipper, crawls up to the TV and stands right in front of it, I'm scared she's gonna pull it onto herself so I put my greasy chicken down and go save her, now dizzee I taught well, He stays away from you while your eating and doesn't beg, Oliver is another story! He ran up to my plate and took some chicken wings, I chased after him as I was worried he would choke on the bone, and I found him, behind a car down the street, with 2 other cats from the street, they were all eating my god damn chicken, he was stealing food from me, to share with the other cats on the street! Like there saying, hey oli, go steal some of that yummy chicken again, we'll wait here. Bastard cat!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 30, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> he was stealing food from me, to share with the other cats on the street!


----------



## adidaswoody (Jul 30, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


Haha Oliver literally just came in meowing repeatedly, I go downstairs, he's munching on something I don't know what it is, it's like a large mouse but with a different face, kinda degu looking? Idk
Everything he brings in he always leaves the stomach on the floor, do all cats do this?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 30, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Everything he brings in he always leaves the stomach on the floor, do all cats do this?



the mogs i used to live with tended to leave some sort of squishy bit from the night's 'take away dinner' when they didn't leave an entire dead mouse

i was never quite sure if it was meant as a gift or if they didn't like that bit...


----------



## trashpony (Jul 30, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Wolfie and the boys. I keep thinking they are buddies but then every so often Vincent gets arsey and insists he's the boss  I don't know who he thinks he is


This is such a brilliant photo


----------



## adidaswoody (Jul 30, 2015)

I think it's the stomach yeah, could be way off though, could possible be the bladder?? They eat by smells yeah, maybe the bladder smells like pee so they leave it xD or stomach acid?


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2015)

Vintage Paw - really pleased to see you back posting   Glad to hear you are thinking forward about giving a home to another little horror in future, just because every cat deserves to be looked after and loved as well as the sort of care you give.  I've always been one to not stay long without a pet of some sort, piling care onto something that needs you is a good distraction - you still grieve, but it gives you something to do, and then you fall in love with that little horror too - the good thing about love is that it can be boundless, loving a new pet does not subtract anything from or in any way diminish the love you had for one who has gone, it's extra love on top.

(I have no idea whether that makes any sense, I'm struggling a bit to express myself)


----------



## Mogden (Jul 31, 2015)

Sad but lovely memory this morning, very early start. Was opening a ringpull tin of baked beans. Sachin started his early life with me on canned food and used to come bounding into the kitchen at the sound of a can being opened. The others would run in too as if Sachin had told them it was food, at least that's what I told myself rather than they were just following him. This morning the sound brought Mookie sprinting into the kitchen with that excitable "Food Moma? Is it food?!" look on his face. Apparently my dear little Sachie did pass the message on. Made my heart sing and sink all at the same time.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 31, 2015)

Hilli had the 0500 howls this morning - sounded really piteous. Got up and gave her some attention. The am pill was done a *bit* later, and followed with *more food*. She's slightly more settled atm.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jul 31, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> What a shame
> 
> It's probably a complete coincidence, but all the cats I've known who've looked like that - long black fur that tinges ginger - have been right scratchy buggers, really quite anti-social. My nana had one when I was growing up, he'd sometimes come on your knee but you couldn't really touch him while he was there or you'd regret it. After he died, she took in a stray who looked identical, who had a very similar demeanor. Mind you, my nana never really learned how to handle a cat gently, which may have had something to do with it



My Archie looks like that and loves other cats, he plays a bit rough though and doesnt have proper cat social skills - he's really forward and just bumbles up to every cat he meets - so other cats are always a bit wary of him


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 31, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> I'm new to this thread! So I'll run down the basics!
> I have two cats, dizzee and Oliver, dizzee is mine . . . BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! . . . Bastard cat!



<obligatory welcome to THE cat thread>That's all well and good but pictures speak a thousand words</obligatory welcome to THE cat thread>


----------



## adidaswoody (Jul 31, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> <obligatory welcome to THE cat thread>That's all well and good but pictures speak a thousand words</obligatory welcome to THE cat thread>


Yes boss ^.^ will upload shortly


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 31, 2015)

About the tiny leftover organs: eating the gall bladder of some mammals can make cats feel sick and vomit so sometimes they'll leave them behind. (but my loancat often crunches smaller mice and voles up whole, and doesn't always puke up after afaik)


----------



## adidaswoody (Jul 31, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> About the tiny leftover organs: eating the gall bladder of some mammals can make cats feel sick and vomit so sometimes they'll leave them behind. (but my loancat often crunches smaller mice and voles up whole, and doesn't always puke up after afaik)


Bladders it is then! Cheeky buggers, it won't let me upload pics, says there too large


----------



## Manter (Jul 31, 2015)

Stick 'em on Facebook first- it automatically resizes them  

Sure there are better ways of doing it, but that's what I do


----------



## Manter (Jul 31, 2015)

My furry fuckwit watching a video with the boy


----------



## adidaswoody (Jul 31, 2015)

Manter said:


> Stick 'em on Facebook first- it automatically resizes them
> 
> Sure there are better ways of doing it, but that's what I do


I can't use my Facebook anymore, we had issues with my name, and now I can't get on unless I send proof of my real name, what a kerfuffle


----------



## Manter (Jul 31, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> I can't use my Facebook anymore, we had issues with my name, and now I can't get on unless I send proof of my real name, what a kerfuffle


Loads of people have had that problem recently


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 31, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> it won't let me upload pics, says there too large



there is a (file) size limit for uploading photos direct to U75 - think it's about 250 Kb

Or try something like photobucket


----------



## adidaswoody (Jul 31, 2015)

Let's see if it works?

Edit! Yes  worked! Pic goes bigger if you click it! Used the site, postimg.org
No sign ups, just upload pic and copy message board imbed!  that's dizzee by the way! Don't have a pic of oli yet!


----------



## Manter (Jul 31, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Epona (Aug 1, 2015)

Manter said:


> My furry fuckwit watching a video with the boy



Looks like they are playing battleships


----------



## Epona (Aug 1, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Let's see if it works?
> 
> Edit! Yes  worked! Pic goes bigger if you click it! Used the site, postimg.org
> No sign ups, just upload pic and copy message board imbed!  that's dizzee by the way! Don't have a pic of oli yet!



Beautiful cat


----------



## adidaswoody (Aug 1, 2015)

Epona said:


> Beautiful cat


Thanks ^.^ he's my little cool dude, he won't sit on you, beg from you, lie on you or anything, he just chills next to you and pretends he don't want no fuss, but loves it secretly! Oli doesn't look so good in pics ATM  he's keep losing fur! The vet said its stress/anxiety, coz he lived with my partner at her dads for like 5 years, with another cat called Molly, then my partner left to live with me, and Molly died all in the same 2 weeks  I don't think her dad was looking after them very well, and all Oliver's fur fell out! So he's well loved here now, but still missing his fluff!


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 1, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Hilli had the 0500 howls this morning - sounded really piteous. Got up and gave her some attention. The am pill was done a *bit* later, and followed with *more food*. She's slightly more settled atm.



Unfortunately our Hilli is not doing well, she's not eaten for about 24hrs and the only fluid has been some water and then rehydration solution that she's licked up from a syringe. (When she was a few months old she has some liquid medicine via syringe for several weeks - so she knows how to sup from them !).

I've been out for most of today - helping sort out my neice, her car was written off by being rear-ended on the A1 yesterday. We went down to fetch their stuff out of the remains as her OH was "re-admitted" for more scans today.


----------



## toggle (Aug 1, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Thanks ^.^ he's my little cool dude, he won't sit on you, beg from you, lie on you or anything, he just chills next to you and pretends he don't want no fuss, but loves it secretly! Oli doesn't look so good in pics ATM  he's keep losing fur! The vet said its stress/anxiety, coz he lived with my partner at her dads for like 5 years, with another cat called Molly, then my partner left to live with me, and Molly died all in the same 2 weeks  I don't think her dad was looking after them very well, and all Oliver's fur fell out! So he's well loved here now, but still missing his fluff!



coat can take a while to grow back. madamme's was from being starving, but i'd reckon it took 18 months for her to be properly fluffy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Unfortunately our Hilli is not doing well, she's not eaten for about 24hrs and the only fluid has been some water and then rehydration solution that she's licked up from a syringe. (When she was a few months old she has some liquid medicine via syringe for several weeks - so she knows how to sup from them !).
> 
> I've been out for most of today - helping sort out my neice, her car was written off by being rear-ended on the A1 yesterday. We went down to fetch their stuff out of the remains as her OH was "re-admitted" for more scans today.



Oh no, I hope she picks up. How is she in herself? Does she seem perky enough?  Hugs to Hilli.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Vintage Paw - Hilli's had a hug or two this morning.
She's walking about, but quite well given that her back legs are weak / shakey. She might have had a morsel to eat overnight but is certainly drinking and using the litter tray. No yowling but plenty of audible purring, she was silent last night when I was supplying rehydration via syringe. Just have to see how she goes today.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 2, 2015)

Poor Hilli   I hope she feels better soon


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 2, 2015)

We're having our road resurfaced, they've got as far as digging up the old road and tarmacing some patches of it. Archie is having a lovely time rolling round in it all and constantly smells of bitumin


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 2, 2015)

Hilli has eaten a bit this morning - in a couple of sessions and had more to drink. And her pill. Just now she was purring and having a wash. (0930ish update) Feeling a bit more hopeful, normally she makes it clear when she's not well and that isn't the case atm. but meh all the same. But at 17 and a bit she's had a good innings - that's almost 90 translated to hoomin yrs.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 2, 2015)

I asked MiaoMiao if she had any news for the _Daily cat and kitten news_ thread on Urban75 but she said "nope".


----------



## adidaswoody (Aug 2, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I asked MiaoMiao if she had any news for the _Daily cat and kitten news_ thread on Urban75 but she said "nope".
> 
> View attachment 74812


Bloody adorable!!


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I asked MiaoMiao if she had any news for the _Daily cat and kitten news_ thread on Urban75 but she said "nope".
> 
> View attachment 74812



Beautiful cat - but how does it manage to co-exist so calmly in the same space as plastic without going a bit hatstand and shredding and ingesting the plastic?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 3, 2015)

Epona said:


> Beautiful cat - but how does it manage to co-exist so calmly in the same space as plastic without going a bit hatstand and shredding and ingesting the plastic?



She loves sitting on plastic bags, and sitting inside them. She shows no desire to eat them.

However if you're more than 15 minutes late feeding her dinner she will run over to some bag and start munching it, and will keep running back to it and munching again until you feed her.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 3, 2015)

Morning update - touch wood - Hilli is eating, drinking and moving about as well as she was about a month ago. After her morning pill her treat was some real chicken, that was (literally) snatched and all eaten whilst purring very loudly.
Relieved is an understatement ...


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Morning update - touch wood - Hilli is eating, drinking and moving about as well as she was about a month ago. After her morning pill her treat was some real chicken, that was (literally) snatched and all eaten whilst purring very loudly.
> Relieved is an understatement ...



Extremely glad to hear that!


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks ...

MiaoMiao is _carrierbag cat_ and I claim my £5 !
She's taken the title from Hilli, who also used to sit in the dog food bag and snack from it, Kim wasn't at all upset. Must see if I can find the snap ... instead
here is a carrier bag and very young contents carried by Kim ...



oad - kim and hilly par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 3, 2015)

Manter said:


>



Aww!! Look those tiny feet and little ears and the pretty face and the golden hair and the little hands and the little button nose and the thick whooshy tail - doesn't he look at happy, handsome cat


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Thanks ...
> 
> MiaoMiao is _carrierbag cat_ and I claim my £5 !
> She's taken the title from Hilli, who also used to sit in the dog food bag and snack from it, Kim wasn't at all upset. Must see if I can find the snap ... instead
> ...



With my lot, that photo would be replaced by one of me trying to remove plastic from their mouths and getting into some sort of tug of war over the plastic bag.  Oh apart from Sonic, he is wary of the sound carrier bags make.  But Radar is a nightmare, he homes in on anything plastic or rubber and tries to eat it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 3, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> She loves sitting on plastic bags, and sitting inside them. She shows no desire to eat them.
> 
> However if you're more than 15 minutes late feeding her dinner she will run over to some bag and start munching it, and will keep running back to it and munching again until you feed her.



This is pretty much what Charlie was like. He ate plastic because he knew I'd come running to stop him, so it was a tactic every time he wanted food, attention, or for me to get the hell out of bed. However, he did on occasion throw up bits of plastic I wasn't aware he'd eaten, so it's entirely possible I was only partially aware of his penchant for the plastickier things in life.

His diagnosis of hyperthyroidism coincided with a particularly egregious plastic eating session, so it took me a few days before I realised the copious vomiting wasn't actually a result of plastic being ingested and potentially stuck somewhere.

Glad Hilli is doing better, Stoneroad. I'll send out that paste today.


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2015)

Radar has always had a tendency towards "pica" (eating non-food items).  He particularly seems to enjoy plastic, rubber, carpet underlay, and plastic-coated cables (particularly phone and ethernet cables).  He will also try to eat wood, carpet, and various fabrics. He has been into this since the minute we first got him, and hasn't really stopped since. 

I find Bitter Apple Spray quite useful, but I am not sure it still tastes bad to him after years of exposure.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 3, 2015)

Dizzee is a gorgeous fellow. All-black cats are the bestest, it's like having a miniature panther in the house .


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2015)

Epona said:


> With my lot, that photo would be replaced by one of me trying to remove plastic from their mouths and getting into some sort of tug of war over the plastic bag.  Oh apart from Sonic, he is wary of the sound carrier bags make.  But Radar is a nightmare, he homes in on anything plastic or rubber and tries to eat it.


Oddly, that pleased me. Idiot cat periodically eats plastic bags and I have always wondered if he was uniquely dim!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 3, 2015)

I wonder why they are attracted to them. I wonder if there's something missing from their diet that they'd get in the wild, and their stupid latent instincts tell them to go for the bag/cable/etc? Or maybe they are just daft.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 3, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I wonder why they are attracted to them. I wonder if there's something missing from their diet that they'd get in the wild, and their stupid latent instincts tell them to go for the bag/cable/etc? Or maybe they are just daft.



I thought with mine it was because her food comes from plastic bags and pouches so she associated plastic noises with impending food.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2015)

They do seem to like to create noise. Sitting on crinkly paper, rolling pens across a surface, ripping paper, and ripping/eating plastic. I wonder if some of it is driven by the interesting noises?


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 4, 2015)

Ever seen a cat jumping around in a pile of dry autumn leaves - the crinkly paper/plastic might be the nearest substitute ?

After the huge amount Hilli ate yesterday she seems not to be interested in her food /treat chicken this morning.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 4, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> . . . After the huge amount Hilli ate yesterday she seems not to be interested in her food /treat chicken this morning.



Same with ours - I think it could be something to do with the weather - heat and general can't be bothered


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 4, 2015)

My new tenant, Chester the cat, is finally venturing out during the day. Yesterday he came out while my bf was doing the dishes and decided to sit on a dirty plate. So bf spent the rest of the afternoon not doing housework and playing with the kitty instead. :-p


----------



## Manter (Aug 4, 2015)

I have been at home for a few days but today got up early and went out. Since I've got back, idiot cat has not moved from my side, pretending to be asleep but watching me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 funny limpet cat


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 4, 2015)

Just been in to check on Hilli - she's eaten some food and drunk some water, came over for a skritch (some from Vintage Paw - purrs sent back) and has now settled back down for a kip. On a towel, not in the sink this time ...


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2015)

The birthday boy:



4 years old today !


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 5, 2015)

GREAT  Clive has finally figured out how to push open a window - today of all days - I'll open a downstairs window so that the "inside" brother can sing to the "outside" brother and so entice him in - it had to happen eventually I suppose - so now there's an outside cat with a full'ish belly and is showing absolutely no signs of wanting to come in for the day - which means I may have to let him stay outside for the day - have his brother in their safe room and FiFi can have the run of the house


----------



## KatyF (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello, I've been reading this thread for a while but somehow haven't posted! I have two cats - a black one and a tabby one that I got from a lady who was moving quite some years ago. They're mainly housecats but do like a wander in the garden supervised.

Last night I was just about to get them in and lock the door when one of them flew across the garden. I panicked a little thinking she was fighting but no, she came trotting back to me with a half alive bird in her mouth! She's never gone for a bird before. Lots of faff to get her to drop the bird before she came in the house, and by that time the bird was no more.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 5, 2015)

I came across this and didn't know where to put it, so I am putting it here:

Title: Cats will be Cats!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2015)

KatyF said:


> Hello, I've been reading this thread for a while but somehow haven't posted! I have two cats - a black one and a tabby one that I got from a lady who was moving quite some years ago. They're mainly housecats but do like a wander in the garden supervised.
> 
> Last night I was just about to get them in and lock the door when one of them flew across the garden. I panicked a little thinking she was fighting but no, she came trotting back to me with a half alive bird in her mouth! She's never gone for a bird before. Lots of faff to get her to drop the bird before she came in the house, and by that time the bird was no more.



I didn't 'like' for the dead bird, but for the fact she didn't fight or disappear.

Welcome to the thread 

We're going to need pictures.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2015)

I mean, I know it's so soon, but I can't help myself. I've been looking at all the local shelter pages. I'm not ready to bring another little fuzzball home -- I need a little more distance emotionally, but also I'm sorting the house out and want to finish that and paint the living room and get a new stairs carpet before I do. Maybe in a month or so. 

But anyway. If she's still in need of a home by then, I've found her.

http://www.rspca.org.uk/findapet/details/-/Animal/GYPSY/ref/BSA2041446/rehome/

The only problem is she's a bit of a distance away. So that depends if they'd be okay with that -- I'd be okay paying for a taxi that distance (about 20-odd miles) or trying to wangle a favour from someone. If they wanted to do a home visit they might ask the local branch, idk. 

Having had 15 years experience with an anxious indoor cat, I'd like to use that experience to help another who needs that little bit extra special care. My lifestyle works very well with that: I'm used to being hyper vigilant when opening doors, I'm used to making sure the space is safe so there are places to explore without getting lost or hurt, I don't have many visitors and I'm home a lot, I'm used to giving a cat its space when it wants it with plenty of places to hide but also letting it tell me what level of attention is acceptable, and I'm used to being very aware of what might scare a nervous cat and adapting the environment and my behaviour accordingly. I mean, it'd be great to have a new young cat who was all cuddles and rah and had no issues, but I've learned how to care for a cat who isn't like that, and if there's one out there who needs somewhere to call home it'd be daft not to offer them that home. 

If she's still there next week I'll give them a call just to register my interest, to make contact for the first time, and to see whether the distance would be a problem. It'll be a few weeks from then until I could take her, and I wouldn't ask or expect them to keep her for me if there was another person who could give her a good home in the meantime.

And anyway, I miss Ted. I need another cat soonish so I can go back to the vets and see him! I think he'd like Gypsy. Although... I might have to see if she's amenable to having her name changed


----------



## KatyF (Aug 5, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Welcome to the thread
> 
> We're going to need pictures.



Thank you! Hopefully this will work for the pics. The black one is Barton and the tabby is Delilah and they're apparently sisters. I would like to add that I didn't name them!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2015)

KatyF said:


> Thank you! Hopefully this will work for the pics. The black one is Barton and the tabby is Delilah and they're apparently sisters. I would like to add that I didn't name them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 74943 View attachment 74944



Oh they are beautiful! And I think their names are lovely too


----------



## Cloo (Aug 5, 2015)

Bloody hell! Just saw Vastra take down a bird. She was sitting there in the garden door wiggling her bum and i was laughing 'Not a chance!' but she dashed out and got it. I would have chased her off from pouncing if I thought she had a chance in hell (she's not especially light on her feet). I wonder if the longish grass and the rain blinded the bird to her. Oh well, guess I'll remove dead birdy once rain stops.


----------



## izz (Aug 5, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I mean, I know it's so soon, but I can't help myself. I've been looking at all the local shelter pages. I'm not ready to bring another little fuzzball home -- I need a little more distance emotionally, but also I'm sorting the house out and want to finish that and paint the living room and get a new stairs carpet before I do. Maybe in a month or so.
> 
> But anyway. If she's still in need of a home by then, I've found her.
> 
> ...


Don't wait, go get her.

It won't change how you feel about Charlie, but it will be a kitteh that can look after you for a bit if you know what I mean. She's adorable, I can see it working well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2015)

izz said:


> Don't wait, go get her.
> 
> It won't change how you feel about Charlie, but it will be a kitteh that can look after you for a bit if you know what I mean. She's adorable, I can see it working well.



I wish I could. 

I really do need to finish sorting the house out. There's rubbish piled all over the place at the moment. When my aunt and nana died the collective contents of their homes came here, and I've never sorted it all out. Plus I'm a hoarder myself. I never got around to it while Charlie was here because of the disruption to him that would be involved, plus it's difficult doing a big clearout or getting work done while keeping doors closed to avoid an escape. 

But wanting another cat is a powerful motivator, so I've been putting my back into it the past week. There's still a lot to do though, and I really do need to paint in here (haven't done so since I moved here in 99), there are scars all over the walls from a full rewire and the walls are dirty (scrubbing them only removes so much). The carpet needs cleaning in here, and a new one on the stairs. If there's going to be a home visit, frankly the state the house is in at the moment means I wouldn't pass. I don't drive, so getting rid of the rubbish is a slow process, a mixture of waiting for bin day and trying to coerce favours from friendly folk. In the meantime, I can barely get into the kitchen because of the black bags and boxes. 

With so much to do, it's no place for a cat who is timid and would need calm and peace to get used to a new home, as much as it pains me and as much as I'd love to have her here. If she goes to a different home in the meantime I'm sure there will be another sweet little thing that would be a good fit here. I want to make sure this is the right thing for whichever cat I get, rather than the right thing for whatever my emotions are saying at any given moment.


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I wish I could.
> 
> I really do need to finish sorting the house out. There's rubbish piled all over the place at the moment. When my aunt and nana died the collective contents of their homes came here, and I've never sorted it all out. Plus I'm a hoarder myself. I never got around to it while Charlie was here because of the disruption to him that would be involved, plus it's difficult doing a big clearout or getting work done while keeping doors closed to avoid an escape.
> 
> ...



Cats are happier when there are piles of stuff to hide behind, play behind, live in.  A cat in a tidy house is a bored cat.  Unless you get one that is blind, in which case make sure the main routes are clear so s/he doesn't walk into stuff and can learn the way through the mess.

Other than that, don't fixate yourself on having to get the place tidy -well at least make it tidy enough so that a visit from a cat rescue centre isn't going to report you to social services as being at risk (as in you yourself and the way you live) - but ykwim - my lot actually like all the piles of books and that, just make sure there is nothing toxic around (and I am sure there isn't)


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2015)

Also, don't fixate on getting one from a rescue charity - if you get one from someone who didn't spay their cat and now has a litter to rehome, you are sparing a charity from having to deal with that.  Those kittens deserve good homes too.

Radar came from a "free to a good home" ad, I offered to pay for his mother to be spayed but she had already had the op.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 7, 2015)

Chester has settled right in now!! Only took a few weeks and a lot of cat treats!!


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2015)

AuntiStella said:


> Chester has settled right in now!! Only took a few weeks and a lot of cat treats!!



Awww what a cute cat!


----------



## izz (Aug 7, 2015)

He looks very happy AuntiStella


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 7, 2015)

izz said:


> He looks very happy AuntiStella


He never stops purring!!


----------



## izz (Aug 7, 2015)

AuntiStella said:


> He never stops purring!!


How lovely, well done all three of you


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2015)

Have you ever wondered what your cat thinks about his human pets?

Sonic: "The female human is sooo affectionate, she came over to me today and wanted to stroke my fur and made some odd vocal noises.  I wish I could understand human language, it's almost as if sometimes she wants to let me know that she loves me.  It's always on her terms though, sometimes she doesn't really seem to want me to knead on her or dribble on her face".


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry to have to update this thread with my bad news from yesterday, I'm much later than I intended but as my 93yr old FIL took ill and we went over to sit with him before I was able to get back on-line (other than a quick post on another thread before I fell asleep last night).
As you've probably guessed, "Hilli" was given her rest at the vets just after 10am. I can't look at the snaps yet, but I took one of her curled up in her favourite cushion mode to remember. Maybe post it later.


----------



## oryx (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. RIP Hilli.


----------



## izz (Aug 8, 2015)

Many condolences StoneRoad


----------



## toggle (Aug 8, 2015)

http://learnonline.cats.org.uk/content/ufo/

I'm starting off doing talks for Cats protection and this a link to the stuff I got asked to go through before I'm expected to answer questions on why cats do those odd things. I thought I'd drop a link here because I'm learning stuff I didn't know and I thought some of you may be interested.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 8, 2015)

In honour of today being International Cat Day:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2015)

((((StoneRoad ))))


----------



## Cloo (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear that StoneRoad 

After 3 months here, we've finally installed a catflap... it was a bit tricky as the only two places to put it are our french windows (which I discovered are not  wide enough and it'd cost a fortune involving new glass panels  ) or a uPvC side door that we're probably going to block up by the end of the year. Going on holiday and visiting catsitter have necessitated a decision, so we've just stuck one in the side door, even if it's temporary. If that goes we think the only option is to have a 'tunnel' fitted through the wall where the door was, as we probably can't stick any kitchen in that corner anyway.


----------



## toggle (Aug 8, 2015)

Cloo said:


> Sorry to hear that StoneRoad
> 
> After 3 months here, we've finally installed a catflap... it was a bit tricky as the only two places to put it are our french windows (which I discovered are not  wide enough and it'd cost a fortune involving new glass panels  ) or a uPvC side door that we're probably going to block up by the end of the year. Going on holiday and visiting catsitter have necessitated a decision, so we've just stuck one in the side door, even if it's temporary. If that goes we think the only option is to have a 'tunnel' fitted through the wall where the door was, as we probably can't stick any kitchen in that corner anyway.



I got quoted a cost of about 300 quid to put a flap through my back door (cause though it's a small glass pannel effect that's created with stuck on bits of wood over a single glass sheet so I can't just have one panel out like I did at my old place) and we can't go through the wall and the windows aren[t sash ones and we're not allowed to alter the front door (not sure I'd want one there anyway). so madamme has to yell at her servants to let her in and out for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 8, 2015)

toggle said:


> I got quoted a cost of about 300 quid to put a flap through my back door (cause though it's a small glass pannel effect that's created with stuck on bits of wood over a single glass sheet so I can't just have one panel out like I did at my old place) and we can't go through the wall and the windows aren[t sash ones and we're not allowed to alter the front door (not sure I'd want one there anyway). so madamme has to yell at her servants to let her in and out for the foreseeable future.



She's good at yelling.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 8, 2015)

Vastra's done some good yelling lately too, but think she'll prefer this. We've shown her the flap and she's remembered what it's for (my childhood cat wouldn't have, the thicko!)

I was told £250ish for new glass and fitting, but, as I said, panels are too narrow to take a cut out and still keep integrity. It could have gone in lounge window, but that'd be a jump up and down, plus would look ugly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

Reiterating my condolences, StoneRoad in case you didn't see them in the other thread. I'm so sorry. Hilli surely knew you were there for her and loved her <3


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

A friend came round to help take some stuff to charity today. She was asking how I was doing after losing Charlie. Then I explained I was trying to sort the house out to get another. I said I'd been looking at various shelter websites, which is a really bad thing to do 

She said "you should let Iris' Cats in Need [a small local charity that does some fucking amazing work] know you want an indoor cat, and they'll be in touch I'm sure." Then she went and took the stuff for me.

Cue a couple of hours later. She calls. She's at Iris'. There's a cat. Approx 8. Been in and out of Iris' since 2007 due to a series of sad unfortunate circumstances incl. owners splitting up, owners moving away, etc. She's an indoor cat. She loves humans. She's been there for 6 months (difficult to rehome because of needing to be indoors). She's white with ginger bits. Her name is Peggy (my number one name for a girl cat should I ever be in a position to name one). It's international cat day. It's fate.

But but but... I still have so much to do that is disruptive (new carpet, new front door, painting).

I'll call them on Monday. Tentatively.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'll call them on Monday. Tentatively.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



This isn't helping


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

toggle said:


> http://learnonline.cats.org.uk/content/ufo/
> 
> I'm starting off doing talks for Cats protection and this a link to the stuff I got asked to go through before I'm expected to answer questions on why cats do those odd things. I thought I'd drop a link here because I'm learning stuff I didn't know and I thought some of you may be interested.



I think I'll enjoy looking at this. We tell ourselves we understand why cats do what they do, but I bet most of us don't. I didn't used to understand why Charlie ran _towards_ the front door when someone knocked on it... since he was trying to get away from it. There were plenty of places to hide downstairs, but he always ran upstairs, right past the scary noisy door. It didn't occur to me that their love of climbing things to feel safe translated to going upstairs too, but apparently that's the case.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

Peggy:


----------



## Mogden (Aug 8, 2015)

So sorry StoneRoad that Hilli has gone. Remarkable age. Purrs and hugs from Chez Mogden x


----------



## Mogden (Aug 8, 2015)

As it's Caturday just a couple of shots of me and Mookie relaxing, I say relaxing,  more my hemaphrocat is sitting on me purring and snoring and I trapped and with numb legs from awkward angles.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 8, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> A friend came round to help take some stuff to charity today. She was asking how I was doing after losing Charlie. Then I explained I was trying to sort the house out to get another. I said I'd been looking at various shelter websites, which is a really bad thing to do
> 
> She said "you should let Iris' Cats in Need [a small local charity that does some fucking amazing work] know you want an indoor cat, and they'll be in touch I'm sure." Then she went and took the stuff for me.
> 
> ...


It's totally fate. I look forward to lots more photos


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

In order to save those photos, I started a 'Peggy' folder on my computer.

It's only downhill from here.


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear that StoneRoad 

And yay for Peggy! My great aunt was called Peggy. Great name for a cat


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2015)

gratuitous idiot cat picture.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry about Hilli  StoneRoad


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

I might have to hop on a bus and go and see her in the week. You know, just to assess whether we'd get on.

I don't think she's been spayed. So there's that.

Peggy after Marvel's Peggy Carter, obv.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creme_Puff_(cat)



> *Creme Puff* (August 3, 1967 – August 6, 2005) was an American cat who died aged 38 years and 3 days....
> 
> Creme Puff lived with her owner, Jake Perry, in Austin, Texas.[1] Perry also owned Granpa, who was claimed to have been born in Paris in 1964 and died 1998, aged 34 years and 2 months. Granpa was posthumously awarded 1999 Cat of the Year by _Cats & Kittens_magazine.[3][4] Granpa was featured in an earlier edition of _Guinness World Records_.[5] The co-authors of at least one book have pondered whether the longevity of Perry's cats may have had something to do with an unusual diet of, among other things, bacon and eggs, asparagus, and broccoli, concluding that Perry "must be doing something right."[6]



*buys all the bacon, eggs, broccoli and asparagus*


----------



## Mogden (Aug 8, 2015)

Hmmm my namesake Mogden had a thing for broccoli, egg yolks are a favourite of the current brood and Mookie absolutely loves green juice which is the yucky bit from a forgotten cucumber in the salad drawer. And 38 years. I can't imagine having had a cat with me since near birth til now. *buys more eggs*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

Broccoli is rich in calcium (even more so than milk, apparently) and I believe calcium deficiency can be a thing in cats since they're not eating the bones of their prey with a standard domestic diet. Maybe some cats thrive with that little bit extra calcium, and maybe Mogden had some kind of sense that it was good.

Do your lot have the egg yolks cooked or raw? And if cooked, hard or runny? Eggs are delicious so I can't fault them.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 8, 2015)

Good point. I'll bear the calcium thing in mind. 

Egg yolks are raw.  If I'm on egg white omelettes or accidently floor one they will lick it up but only if the yolk has burst. They all get freaky about touching an intact one.  Some are partial to scrambled egg too.


----------



## Reno (Aug 8, 2015)

Alfie got into a fight again last night and got his ear mauled, which is all bloody. I wash and disinfect the wound twice a day and he doesn't like that at all. I thought they are supposed to stop fighting when they get the snip. I think his problem is that he runs around with his tail in a tight curl and as cats communicate with their tails the other cats probably don't know what to make of him in conflict situations. Silly boy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

Silly Alfie. Hope his ear heals soon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

Look who I found on Iris' Facebook page:








> Peggy is still with us after being returned to the rescue in May.... She is used to being an only cat so she would need to have plenty of space if you have an existing one. Won't someone please come and adopt this poor girl who was returned because her new owner fell terribly poorly?



I think that 'been there 6 months' thing might not be quite right. This was second hand from someone who sneakily went there to ask if they had any indoor cats purely to force me into an unholy furry relationship before I'm done clearing the house  Maybe she was rehomed for the 3rd time 6 months ago and just came back?

Either way, look at that face!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2015)

I think someone needs to go on a bit of a diet.

And I mean, I still have Charlie's diet food...


----------



## Mogden (Aug 8, 2015)

She looks like a chatty madam


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks, everybody. As I've said to others - concentrate on the good memories. Currently thinking about her playing with a pingpong ball, as an indoor cat they were fun for her.
But ... In the bath, at about 0300 hrs ...

I've been away for most of the day and only got back from visiting my FIL about half an hour ago (roughly) he's on palliative care now and not really aware of the surroundings. That's two "rush" calls since Hilli passed on that neither of us really need just now and there will be more.

Vintage Paw - Peggy is lovely ...

OH and I are having the discussion about when ...


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2015)

It's very difficult StoneRoad but better to let her go now than for her to suffer. Doesn't help now, but you did the right thing


----------



## trashpony (Aug 9, 2015)

So sorry to read about Hilli StoneRoad.

We're back from a week away and I'd had a faint but misplaced hope that Bubbles would have returned while we were away but he didn't. I feel so cheated - not even two years


----------



## toggle (Aug 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy:
> 
> View attachment 75078
> 
> ...



love me, love me, you know you love me.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 9, 2015)

Laid Hilli to rest in the garden this morning, underneath the cat climbing tree and next to Kim (whose food she used to nick !)
After a few pleasant reflections over cuppas, the OH set off to visit father, about 15mins later we get a call - no rush, FIL has passed away peacefully.
I'm having a shite few days ... so, please excuse me !


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh Stoneroad, I'm so sorry to hear about your fil. Not that there's ever a good time for any of this to happen, but it's extra crap that it's happened all at once. That it was peaceful is good, try to hold onto that. Much love to you and your OH xx


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 9, 2015)

Condolences StoneRoad - that is a bad week for sure. RIP Hilli

And commiserations Reno and Alfie ((Alfie's ear)). I think his tailcurl is one of the handsomest sights on u75 but it's a shame if it means he is misunderstood by other cats...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 10, 2015)

I found a bit more renal and 12+ food, so I'm going to take it up to Iris' tomorrow, as a thinly veiled excuse to go and meet Peggy.

Just meet, mind. It wouldn't be safe for her here yet with the towering stacks of black bags and boxes waiting to go to the tip. I can barely get from the backdoor to the gate either because they're all stacked in the garden. Times like this I _almost_ wish I'd learned to drive.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 10, 2015)

Just had my first EVER non-treat initiated lap sitting and strokes session with Clive - now if only his brother would stop being a sex pervert towards FiFs life would be pretty sweet


----------



## CRI (Aug 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear your news StoneRoad


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2015)

Just back from meeting Peggy. She's lovely. As soon as I made eye contact she ran over and started rubbing her face against the cage. I got to open it up and give her some good, long strokes and tickles for 10-15 minutes. Lots of quiet purrs and quite a few little miaows as well. 

They think she's maybe about 10, but seems in good health, if a little rotund. She hates other cats so they can't let her out for her exercise with the others in the conservatory or garden, and she's been there since May now. She first came to them in 2007 after her owners split up or moved or something, then again in 2013 for a similar reason, and then again this time after her elderly owner became too ill. 

It's all just in Iris' home. You go in the front door and it's just a living room totally taken over by people bringing in cats, looking after cats (there was a 6 year old little girl caring for a 6 week old kitten who they'd just brought in who was in a sorry state - he sat on my knee for a while and started to fall asleep while purring), then out back a garden with lots of pens and a back shed area with more cages and a communal cat area for the ones who can free roam with other cats. Peggy is at the back of all of that in a long cage off the ground, away from the others. I think she's desperate for love. 

Anyway, I've done the paperwork and they're keeping her for me until it's safe to bring her back here. She s laid back enough so if I haven't finished everything she'll probably be okay with a little bit of noise and hustle and bustle. Hopefully she'll be here in 2 or 3 weeks though. There's been very little interest in her because of the combination of her age, her dislike of other cats, and her need to stay indoors, so it's unlikely anyone else would come for her in the meantime. 

So yeah, Agent Peggy Carter and her tail, Jarvis, will be joining the VP household before too long


----------



## Mogden (Aug 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Just back from meeting Peggy. She's lovely. As soon as I made eye contact she ran over and started rubbing her face against the cage. I got to open it up and give her some good, long strokes and tickles for 10-15 minutes. Lots of quiet purrs and quite a few little miaows as well.
> 
> They think she's maybe about 10, but seems in good health, if a little rotund. She hates other cats so they can't let her out for her exercise with the others in the conservatory or garden, and she's been there since May now. She first came to them in 2007 after her owners split up or moved or something, then again in 2013 for a similar reason, and then again this time after her elderly owner became too ill.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm so happy to read this.  Who is chopping onions!


----------



## adidaswoody (Aug 11, 2015)

We're moving house soon, and I want to steal a cat from the street, the owner of the cat doesn't let him in her house, only for food then kicks him out again, coz the other cat she has doesn't like him, so she lets that one indoors and chucks the other one out.
Is it bad to just pinch him even if I'll be offering him a happy loving home with cuddles and munchies?
He practically lives with us anyway! Always in our house when we're not there and if he's outside and were coming home, he greets us at the car and follows us inside


----------



## trashpony (Aug 11, 2015)

Can you talk to the owner? I suspect my beloved Bubbles is living in someone's house who thought I wasn't taking very good care of him. I also don't know if I should renew his insurance because I don't know if he's coming back


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 11, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> We're moving house soon, and I want to steal a cat from the street, the owner of the cat doesn't let him in her house, only for food then kicks him out again, coz the other cat she has doesn't like him, so she lets that one indoors and chucks the other one out.
> Is it bad to just pinch him even if I'll be offering him a happy loving home with cuddles and munchies?
> He practically lives with us anyway! Always in our house when we're not there and if he's outside and were coming home, he greets us at the car and follows us inside



Pinch him. If his existing human isn't taking care of him properly then take him. Doesn't sound as though they'll miss him much and he's obviously decided you're a better bet.


----------



## izz (Aug 11, 2015)

Talk to the owner adidaswoody, just to be polite like


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Just back from meeting Peggy. She's lovely. As soon as I made eye contact she ran over and started rubbing her face against the cage. I got to open it up and give her some good, long strokes and tickles for 10-15 minutes. Lots of quiet purrs and quite a few little miaows as well. . .



Once again, the old "I'm going to choose a cat" is proved wrong - the cat chooses you and it sounds like this little madam has already made her mind up that she's going to be coming home with you sometime soon

She'll be going to a lovely forever home with you both


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 11, 2015)

I third talking to the current owner, adidaswoody - keep things friendly, and appearances can be deceptive.
My parents in law always liked to have cats, one of which seemed to live "outside" almost only visiting to check for food, but which was also a lap cat in the worst of the winter weather, but had been ousted from topcat role by another, younger cat so had upsticked to stay in the barn down the road.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 11, 2015)

Have I mentioned that Vincent loves his dad?


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 11, 2015)

toggle said:


> love me, love me, you know you love me.



'Yeeeeessssss, human, love me. Love me so much you take into your home. Love me so much you simply can't bear to see my disappointed, pitiful little face when you tell me 'No.' Love me so much you'll instantly do whatever I want you to, immediately and without question, no matter what it may be. Yeeeeessssssssss, go on, make me a nice home...'

'You know you want to...'


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> So yeah, Agent Peggy Carter and her tail, Jarvis, will be joining the VP household before too long



: purr :


----------



## adidaswoody (Aug 11, 2015)

The current owner gave me a filthy look and said 'stop letting gussy in your house' carried him away and threw him out the house after five minutes! Then he came running up to me and my daughter playing on the garden and rubbed his face all into her arms! She's only 11 months old and she can already say 'garf' because we always call him Garfield! So she obviously likes this cat! He lets himself in and out of our cat flap when we're not there, he's such a big softie  I don't wanna leave him behind but I know she will say 'no I take care of him just fine' but he's always outside! He even sits on our car and under it when it rains if he doesn't wanna come inside sometimes!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2015)

Who does the cat want to be with?

That's your answer. Cats belong to those they choose. Just don't tell them next door where you're going 

Edit: I realise my answer is pretty horrible, with hindsight. If my cat suddenly went missing I'd be distraught. I honestly don't know what to suggest


----------



## trashpony (Aug 11, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Who does the cat want to be with?
> 
> That's your answer. Cats belong to those they choose. Just don't tell them next door where you're going
> 
> Edit: I realise my answer is pretty horrible, with hindsight. If my cat suddenly went missing I'd be distraught. I honestly don't know what to suggest


That's the thing isn't it? If my neighbour was letting my cat in through their catflap and feeding it, I'd be pretty pissed off. I'm fairly sure that's what's happened to my cat, given he's chipped and all dead cats found on the road are scanned by the council. Someone's nicked him  

This is probably a silly question adidaswoody but why don't you get your own cat?


----------



## adidaswoody (Aug 12, 2015)

trashpony said:


> That's the thing isn't it? If my neighbour was letting my cat in through their catflap and feeding it, I'd be pretty pissed off. I'm fairly sure that's what's happened to my cat, given he's chipped and all dead cats found on the road are scanned by the council. Someone's nicked him
> 
> This is probably a silly question adidaswoody but why don't you get your own cat?


We don't feed him, we never have, he doesn't come here for the food, he comes here for love and warmth and I do have my own cat  I actually have 2 that live here, mine and my partners

Edit. I did say I had my own cats on the page before and post pictures


----------



## Looby (Aug 12, 2015)

trashpony said:


> That's the thing isn't it? If my neighbour was letting my cat in through their catflap and feeding it, I'd be pretty pissed off. I'm fairly sure that's what's happened to my cat, given he's chipped and all dead cats found on the road are scanned by the council. Someone's nicked him


Yep, this happened to us at our old house. It only stopped when I put leaflets through doors (it only needed to be one door really) saying they were on a special diet and needed regular meds. My cats would be gone for days at a time and I never knew when to panic plus I missed them. 

My Big Ron ran off 18 months ago (my bloody husband let him go to the park with him and the dogs and he got spooked) and I'm pretty sure that he's found himself a new home. But he's a wanderer and I'm convinced if someone wasn't feeding him, he'd have found his way back to us. He was healthy and clearly well looked after. We were devastated and really miss him still. I'm pretty down on cat stealing. 

If you've spoken to the owner and they've said no, I'd leave it. If you have concerns about the welfare of the cat, speak to the RSPCA.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 12, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> We don't feed him, we never have, he doesn't come here for the food, he comes here for love and warmth and I do have my own cat  I actually have 2 that live here, mine and my partners
> 
> Edit. I did say I had my own cats on the page before and post pictures


I'm so sorry  I'm coming at this from a very sensitive POV obviously and I'd forgotten you'd posted pics of your cats. 

But I do agree with Looby really - if the owner's said no then I don't think there's much you can do


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2015)

The problem with having met Peggy and decided to have her is that I want her NOW but I can not has. Bah. Working very hard to get the bare minimum done, so there's room for her to safely kip, nothing that will fall on her if she has a nosy, and no more ominous stains from Charlie's copious vom problems. 

Why am I so messy???


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 12, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> The problem with having met Peggy and decided to have her is that I want her NOW but I can not has. Bah. Working very hard to get the bare minimum done, so there's room for her to safely kip, nothing that will fall on her if she has a nosy, and no more ominous stains from Charlie's copious vom problems.
> 
> Why am I so messy???



I think I have read on Urban that charities are a bit suspicious of places that are too neat as cats will be cats and (break things)/move your shit out of the way -  one needs to be relaxed about that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> I think I have read on Urban that charities are a bit suspicious of places that are too neat as cats will be cats and (break things)/move your shit out of the way -  one needs to be relaxed about that.



Oh trust me, this house will never be a palace or homage to minimalism 

It's just that 16 years of clutter meant for no space to do anything and no chance to clean properly. It was grimy. Charlie coped, but I was worried I'd be failed for a home visit because the piles of clutter were unsafe (seriously towering), and the grime was... well, grimy. Most of that is sorted now downstairs, just need to cart stuff off to the tip. Iris' charity doesn't do home visits though, they don't have the manpower, so it's a moot point now - but it would make sense to take advantage of being cat free to get as much done as possible, since keeping an indoor cat from escaping or getting into everything in a very small house while you're doing work is very tough. At the very least I want to finish getting rid of crap upstairs, and clean the carpet in the living room (seriously dirty, some of which is baked in Charlie vomit - which isn't great for a new cat to deal with). The main thing holding me up is being able to shift the rubbish to the tip, but I've got some 'man with a van' numbers I'll call next week.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 12, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh trust me, this house will never be a palace or homage to minimalism
> 
> It's just that 16 years of clutter meant for no space to do anything and no chance to clean properly. It was grimy. Charlie coped, but I was worried I'd be failed for a home visit because the piles of clutter were unsafe (seriously towering), and the grime was... well, grimy. Most of that is sorted now downstairs, just need to cart stuff off to the tip. Iris' charity doesn't do home visits though, they don't have the manpower, so it's a moot point no*w - but it would make sense to take advantage of being cat free to get as much done as possible, since keeping an indoor cat from escaping or getting into everything in a very small house while you're doing work is very tough.* At the very least I want to finish getting rid of crap upstairs, and clean the carpet in the living room (seriously dirty, some of which is baked in Charlie vomit - which isn't great for a new cat to deal with). The main thing holding me up is being able to shift the rubbish to the tip, but I've got some 'man with a van' numbers I'll call next week.



BIB And you might accidentally throw her away?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2015)

More like I'm worried in case she has Charlie's penchant for eating plastic, since there are approximately eleventybillion black bags stacked up in here at the moment 

Still, I'm already making compromises on what I'll get done before picking her up. Had a quote for a front door tonight and they have a 4 week wait, so that'll be done after she's here. Likewise, I reckon there'll be a wait for a decorator to paint in here, at least a couple of weeks or so, so she'll have to live upstairs while that gets done. 

So I've narrowed it down to clearing some space upstairs so she can at least live up there while other stuff gets done down here; shifting those eleventybillion bags of crap out of here; cleaning the carpet in the living room of Charlie's deposits. I've got a friend with a carpet cleaner I can borrow, so I'm good to go on that once the crap is shifted out.

I reckon end of next week I'll be nearly finished.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 12, 2015)

"excuse me, Vintage Paw , have you finished cleaning up yet?"


----------



## adidaswoody (Aug 13, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I'm so sorry  I'm coming at this from a very sensitive POV obviously and I'd forgotten you'd posted pics of your cats.
> 
> But I do agree with Looby really - if the owner's said no then I don't think there's much you can do


It's okay  I'll be good and leave the poor guy behind! Just feel bad for the poor guy that's all


----------



## KatyF (Aug 13, 2015)

I got back yesterday after 5 days away and my two wouldn't leave my side which was quite cute. Apart from when I was trying to sleep and they wanted to sit on my head!

My friend who had been looking after them said that he though Barton had lost a lot of weight and her fur was scratty. Shes always thinner in summer so don't think theres an issue and I think her fur is super shiny and soft!


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 14, 2015)

Cats really are superior to dogs and evolution proves it.

Here's the science: http://www.independent.co.uk/enviro...rom-an-evolutionary-perspective-10454590.html


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2015)

> The research finds that cats have played a significant role in making 40 dog species extinct


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 14, 2015)

Science. <nods sagely>
Retractable claws ftw


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 14, 2015)

PURRS!!!

I've finally got

PURRS!

Off Clive - they really are the quietest purrs imaginable but

I GOT PURRS


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2015)

There is something quite indescribably wonderful about the acceptance of purrs.


----------



## Epona (Aug 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw - don't fuss too much about the mess, just make sure there's nothing that is an immediate health hazard.  You cannot POSSIBLY be any more messy than we are (no, seriously), and no accident has befallen any of our cats.  We make sure to not keep any plastic bags or toxic substances around the place where the cats can get to them, but piles of books and old computers seems to be OK as long as anything heavy isn't going to topple on top of anyone.  Your place doesn't need to be spotless.

Peggy looks lovely, I hope she will have a home with you soon


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks epona. There are endless black bags piled up waiting for the tip, Charlie would have been eating them all day and all night given half the chance so I don't want to take the risk with Peggy. I've just got to clean out under the bed (Charlie used to hide under there, it's thick with his fur, dust, and I can only assume there's bound to be a long lost pile of vom hiding under there somewhere too) and then I can look at finding someone to take it all to the tip. Then she can come. I've emptied the back bedroom today, so there's space for her to be sequestered in there while any other work gets done in the house (it certainly wasn't safe until today in there - only yesterday a massive pile of stuff toppled over, spilling across the full width of the room), and it'll be a safe haven she can hide in while she gets used to the new smells. 

As soon as I can get the stuff taken to the tip, I'll go and bring her home


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Off Clive - they really are the quietest purrs imaginable but



maybe his purr box needs adjusting






(b kliban cartoon)


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 16, 2015)

Just got back from a hours tour of the kitten mines (Happy Landings animal shelter where we took some "rejected" cat food) - whilst there I was buried under a kitten fall - damned lucky to get away with my life - 4 of the little beggars - Lionel took great delight in climbing up onto my shoulder and started to bite and lick my ear not in a nice way but in a  Yow! that %4£5^&'ing hurts you little sod, way


----------



## CRI (Aug 16, 2015)

Trying to tidy.  Breeze being "helpful."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2015)

Since my house clearing efforts are inextricably linked to my Peggy efforts, and since I have few other places to squee about this, I've just called for a quote to get all my crap removed and taken away, he's coming round this afternoon to price it up for me.

But...

he's also a registered gas fitter, which means he should be able to take my piano as well - it requires moving all my appliances in the kitchen to get it out of the house, including the cooker, which has mildly terrified me since I am in no way mentally prepared for the very simple task of uncoupling the flexi-hose myself and would fret and worry if any old rando removal person did it for me. BUT HE'S A GAS FITTER.

I could be rid of that fucking massive out-of-tune albatross that's been hanging round my neck for years.

Either way, Peggy will be with me by the end of the week. Waiting on a zooplus order for a new carrier, litter tray, scratch post, that kind of stuff. I spent too much money, of course. Only the best for my new retiree


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> . . . Waiting on a zooplus order for a new carrier, litter tray, scratch post, that kind of stuff. I spent too much money, of course. Only the best for my new retiree



<mumble, mumble to Mrs Voltz>

At least I waited until we got the damn cats before I spent money on them

</mumble, mumble etc>



> he's also a registered gas fitter, which means he should be able to take my piano as well



I did have to do a double and triple read of your post when I got to that bit


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2015)

Bubbles has been found!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's very thin and has fleas but otherwise is in reasonable nick. He was nearly 8 miles away and some woman was feeding him. Then she went on holiday and asked her neighbour to feed him who thought it would be a good idea to take him to the vet and see if he was chipped. 

Loki is not very convinced and hissed at him. Bubbles is a bit mystified by the puppy too but I think we'll work it all out 

I can't believe it - he's been gone nearly 3 months


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2015)

I am delighted for you - I've feared the worst but always hoped for the best - one like doesn't seem very much - now all you've got to do is get a ball and chain and lead and various other keep Bubbles at home toys and you're sorted


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 17, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaaay! *dances happy cat dance* 8 miles though, what a Great Escape. Wonder how that happened.
Welcome back to the family Bubbles. You've got a new kid brother who might be a bit inappropriate at times ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh, that's good news trashpony, so very pleased for you and the foal. I'm sure Loki and Weegie will cope with the return of the prodigal Bubbles (and vice versa, of course)


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll just leave this here

http://www.loc8tor.com/uk/pets/locator-device-for-cats/loc8tor-pet.html


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2015)

Steve "Bubbles" McQueen


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://www.loc8tor.com/uk/pets/locator-device-for-cats/loc8tor-pet.html


That's brilliant. I'm going to get some - they need collars anyway as apparently people thought he was a stray because he didn't have a collar.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 17, 2015)

trashpony said:


> That's brilliant. I'm going to get some - they need collars anyway as apparently people thought he was a stray because he didn't have a collar.


That's only got a 122 metre range.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2015)

That's only got a range of a couple of hundred metres

BUT

If you Google there's proper full on GPS ones that you can track the little shit darling little cat from space so there's no where to hide they're not exactly cheap but I know that if I could get them ON the chuckle brothers I'd have them wearing them in a heart beat -


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 17, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Bubbles has been found!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's very thin and has fleas but otherwise is in reasonable nick. He was nearly 8 miles away and some woman was feeding him. Then she went on holiday and asked her neighbour to feed him who thought it would be a good idea to take him to the vet and see if he was chipped.
> 
> Loki is not very convinced and hissed at him. Bubbles is a bit mystified by the puppy too but I think we'll work it all out
> 
> I can't believe it - he's been gone nearly 3 months



Soo pleased for you.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 17, 2015)

YAY!  This is lovely news!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2015)

omg trashy, that is wonderful! If only he could talk, the stories he'd tell. Best not tell him about fake bubbles, eh?


----------



## Mogden (Aug 17, 2015)

If I wasn't so excited about the Bubbles return I could think of an appropriate headline for it. Oooo so glad he's back!


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2015)

Bubbles new cat house


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> omg trashy, that is wonderful! If only he could talk, the stories he'd tell. Best not tell him about fake bubbles, eh?


Loki will tell him (when they're speaking to one another again). I just stopped him doing another wee on the sofa and when I put him in the litter tray, he seemed to have a bit of lightbulb moment about what it was for. 

So glad that I have my cat back at exactly the time I've acquired an incontinent puppy


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2015)

When we moved we "lost" Bob and Rusty at different times for a few days - something like 5 days IN TOTAL for both cats - and we were in a hell of a state and we don't live on a main road and and and

3 months - you need to sit that young man down and have a very long and stern talk to him - from ALL OF US - we can't stand any more of this

and that's a general ticking off to all the cats on this thread - buck your damn ideas up, no more getting lost, or sick or "other things"

enough already


----------



## toggle (Aug 17, 2015)

trashpony said:


> That's brilliant. I'm going to get some - they need collars anyway as apparently people thought he was a stray because he didn't have a collar.





as long as your cats (yay for the return of the plural btw) don't get really upset by them, or loose them on a near daily basis. which active cats who like to explore are wont to do.

I would love to get a cat cam for her at some point, but i'd probably better warn the pub and the neighbours first, before collecting covert video courtesy of the creature that owns the whole neighbourhood


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 17, 2015)

Trashy our cat's collar has 'I am chipped' on the disk so people know to take her to the vet if she gets lost. Which is unlikely now as the furthest the lazy sod goes is the end of the path


----------



## Ozone (Aug 17, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Loki will tell him (when they're speaking to one another again). I just stopped him doing another wee on the sofa and when I put him in the litter tray, he seemed to have a bit of lightbulb moment about what it was for.
> 
> So glad that I have my cat back at exactly the time I've acquired an incontinent puppy



WOW!! thats AWESOME news!! So so so happy for you


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2015)

That's a good point toggle makes about losing collars - FiFs had a lovely collar, complete with a shiny cat disk engraved with name, house number and phone number - well, that lasted for a month or so before she came back _sans_ collar - total cost for that collar combo <£4

Now imagine if that collar combo cost >£50 or a lot more as some of the ones I've seen cost - granted you'd be able to find the GPS tag but even so


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2015)

Rubbish will be gone to the tip on Thursday morning. Zooplus order should arrive Thursday if I'm lucky. If so, I'm going to pick Peggy up on Friday morning. The DPD gods better not piss me off


----------



## izz (Aug 17, 2015)

I was texted with the happy news trashpony and I honestly couldn't be more pleased. I was so sad to hear of his disappearance and not optimistic about his future but I'm just thrilled that he's back. I guess he'll seem like a new cat to Loki and they will definitely have to sort the hierarchy out again but please do update us with progress and of course, when he feels up to it, pictures


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> . . . The DPD gods better not piss me off



DPD and Zooplus are, in my experience, an awesome combination - you should get a tracker e-mail where you get a 1hr window for the delivery and you can see where you courier chap/ess is and how far they are away from you - it's brilliant


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> DPD and Zooplus are, in my experience, an awesome combination - you should get a tracker e-mail where you get a 1hr window for the delivery and you can see where you courier chap/ess is and how far they are away from you - it's brilliant



Yep, that's always been my experience so far. Why would anyone choose Yodel at checkout instead?

I usually get stuff from them in about 3 days, so I'm crossing my fingers and toes that they come by Thursday so I can set up her little room for her in plenty of time, and then spend Thursday night poking my head around the door and smiling in anticipation of seeing her ignoring everything I've bought the next day


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll make sure to leave a cardboard box in there so she can really rub it in.

"Oh, you bought me things? That's nice. This box will do nicely, thank you."


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2015)

Remember - keep the boxes 

And as for Yodel - useless - even if they're free, I'd rather spend a few extra £'s and get a free DPD delivery instead


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm so excited I could pop.

(And scared in case she hates me. Or is a chronic tray ignorer. Or gets ill within the month. But mostly excited.)


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> . . . (And scared in case she hates me. Or is a chronic tray ignorer. Or gets ill within the month. But mostly excited.)



Yes. But that's not very likely now is it - she came up to you at the shelter and that's got to be the most stressful time for a cat - so she's definitely showing signs of being interested - if it's any help FiFs was all over Mrs Voltz like a rash when we went to look at her - the 2 boys were and still are totally different - I could just about get Clive to eat treats from my hand and now 5 short months later with all of them at home, he's now sitting on my lap having 5-10 minutes of strokes most days - but Casper is still very very wary indeed - so I wouldn't worry about Missy if I were you


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2015)

izz said:


> I was texted with the happy news trashpony and I honestly couldn't be more pleased. I was so sad to hear of his disappearance and not optimistic about his future but I'm just thrilled that he's back. I guess he'll seem like a new cat to Loki and they will definitely have to sort the hierarchy out again but please do update us with progress and of course, when he feels up to it, pictures


Someone texted you to tell you he was home? Bloody hell, that's made me cry  (again - I have cried a lot today)

Bubbles is/was not a wanderer - every now and then we'd get a bit freaked because they started to come on the school run but they didn't get any further than 50-70m from our house - certainly not 100m. I really like the idea that if either of them leave the 'zone', I'll know so I'm going to get trackers. He and Loki definitely know one another - the crossness is nowhere near what it was when we brought fake Bubbles into the house. They touched noses and then Loki hissed but when Bubbles walked off, Loki followed him and did blinking. No fighting


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2015)

I can't imagine how happy and relieved you must be 

After his stern talking-to, give Bubbles some extra big cuddles


----------



## oryx (Aug 17, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Bubbles has been found!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's very thin and has fleas but otherwise is in reasonable nick. He was nearly 8 miles away and some woman was feeding him. Then she went on holiday and asked her neighbour to feed him who thought it would be a good idea to take him to the vet and see if he was chipped.
> 
> Loki is not very convinced and hissed at him. Bubbles is a bit mystified by the puppy too but I think we'll work it all out
> 
> I can't believe it - he's been gone nearly 3 months


Great news! My finger went to 'like' that post before I'd even read it!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> he's also a registered gas fitter, which means he should be able to take my piano as well...





for a moment, i thought you had some sort of gas powered piano.

i was faintly disappointed to read the rest of your post...





trashpony said:


> Bubbles has been found!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





are the banners being hung out?







welcome home, bubbles


----------



## Manter (Aug 17, 2015)

trashpony fake bubbles?!?!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> trashpony fake bubbles?!?!


Oh! Did I not update this thread on FB? Basically, I was trying to shut and open the catflap so that Loki could get out and she couldn't and I fucked up. She went out one evening and didn't come back. The people who had called me about her originally rang at 7am the next day (1.5 miles away) and said she was sitting outside their back door. So we mutually decided she wanted to live there, rather than here.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 17, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Oh! Did I not update this thread on FB? Basically, I was trying to shut and open the catflap so that Loki could get out and she couldn't and I fucked up. She went out one evening and didn't come back. The people who had called me about her originally rang at 7am the next day (1.5 miles away) and said she was sitting outside their back door. So we mutually decided she wanted to live there, rather than here.


I was also wondering about fake Bubbles. I'm pleased its all worked out well. I once had a cat that went missing and I worried about him for years afterwards. It's a huge relief for me that Bubbles is back home and I've never even met him


----------



## trashpony (Aug 17, 2015)

We're really happy he's home and so is he


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh, he knows he's absolutely back where he belongs <3


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 18, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> When we moved we "lost" Bob and Rusty at different times for a few days - something like 5 days IN TOTAL for both cats - and we were in a hell of a state and we don't live on a main road and and and
> 
> 3 months - you need to sit that young man down and have a very long and stern talk to him - from ALL OF US - we can't stand any more of this
> 
> ...


"This isn't a hotel, you can't just come and go as you please"  "I'm a cat"
"You've let me down, you've let the foal down, you've let Loki down, you've let yourself down"  "I'm a cat"
"Don't you blink at me, young cat".  "Purr"


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 18, 2015)

A picture of feline contentment.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 18, 2015)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> hello millie



She's getting bigger and fluffier! Love the large paw.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 18, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Bubbles has been found!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's very thin and has fleas but otherwise is in reasonable nick. He was nearly 8 miles away and some woman was feeding him. Then she went on holiday and asked her neighbour to feed him who thought it would be a good idea to take him to the vet and see if he was chipped.
> 
> Loki is not very convinced and hissed at him. Bubbles is a bit mystified by the puppy too but I think we'll work it all out
> 
> I can't believe it - he's been gone nearly 3 months


just seen this - woooo!! so happy for you


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 18, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> "This isn't a hotel, you can't just come and go as you please"  "I'm a cat"
> "You've let me down, you've let the foal down, you've let Loki down, you've let yourself down"  "I'm a cat"
> "Don't you blink at me, young cat".  "Purr"



Yep - you can almost hear it can't you

"Talk to the paw!"


----------



## KatyF (Aug 18, 2015)

So pleased for you trashpony! How lovely a story to read.

My two cats were being very attentive last night, I think they sensed I was feeling a bit sad so they came and slept next to me - one on each side!


----------



## izz (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome home bubbles, may all your adventures be confined to the house and garden.


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2015)

trashpony - OMG I cannot express how delighted I am for you that Bubbles is home safe and sound!!!!  I know you feared the worst and missed him horribly, and not knowing is sometimes worse - but he is back home!!!!!  I am really so pleased to hear that   I love a happy outcome!

Vintage Paw - argh, if I lived nearer I'd take your piano, I've wanted one for years (not that I'd have anywhere to put it mind you  ), I'd tune it up no problem, I've tuned pianos a few times.  Mind you even if you were next door I still wouldn't have room for it


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2015)

trashpony said:


> We're really happy he's home and so is he  View attachment 75491



Awww bless - he does look a bit gaunt the poor lad, I'd suggest worming him as well as flea treatment, with some regular meals he'll be right as rain I'm sure.

He looks really happy to be home 

EDIT:  Oooh, just thought of a tip - if Loki doesn't recognise his scent, get a little bottle of vanilla extract (the more expensive natural stuff rather than the synthetic vanilla essence, should be on the same shelf in a big supermarket though), and dab a drop under each of their chins.  It's non-toxic, cats don't find the smell offensive, but it confuses their scent recognition for a couple of days so that they smell the same as one another.

Also take something that Loki sleeps on and rub it all over Bubbles to transfer his scent - then put it on a hot wash as Bubbles came home with fleas!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 18, 2015)

Epona said:


> then put it on a hot wash as Bubbles came home with fleas!



the blanket that is, not the cat...


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the blanket that is, not the cat...



Yes, I hope that would be obvious


----------



## trashpony (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks Epona - that vanilla tip is really good (I have some). And the blanket one too


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 19, 2015)

Zooplus order is out for delivery.

Not that I've been nervously updating the tracker every few hours while silently panicking it wouldn't be here ready for Friday, or anything.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 19, 2015)

All of Peggy's new things have arrived. Rubbish is going to the tip tomorrow morning, to be replaced by SHIELD's finest on Friday.

There will be pictures, of course.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 19, 2015)

But the piano VP - tell us about the piano - is that going


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> But the piano VP - tell us about the piano - is that going



what if peggy is a piano playing cat, though?

and re missing kittehs - 

"Missing cat reunited with owner after six years" - story here

looks thrilled to be back, doesn't he


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> But the piano VP - tell us about the piano - is that going



No 

He won't move pianos. Says they're too much of a ball ache.

But he pulled my cooker out and showed me how to disconnect it. And also said if I'm still too scared to do it, if I organise someone else to move the piano I can give him a ring and if he's in the area he'll pop in and do it. 

I'll see if Peggy has any musical inclination.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> what if peggy is a piano playing cat, though?
> 
> and re missing kittehs -
> 
> ...



BERT!

*writes down the name for future reference*

I wonder if he'll put his wandering days behind him?


----------



## pogofish (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm told that whilst I've been on holiday, the weather at home has been so constantly wet that my tabby has started hunting and bringing home small frogs!


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 20, 2015)

trashpony said:


> We're really happy he's home and so is he  View attachment 75491


Wonderful picture and wonderful news, I'm so happy for all of you


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 20, 2015)

ok guys, serious question. i have 2 cats, they have a kind of mutual hatred/love for each other, in that one moment they'll be scrapping and another they'll be curled up on the bed asleep. when i first got winnie (the small one) pip (the big one) hated her and sunk into a weird aggression/depression thing and for about 6 months on the trot used to look at me with this rageful expression that said "i'll never forgive you for this"  

anyway, 2 years on i seem to have forgotten about it all and am seriously thinking about getting a third (kitten, obs). am i mad? will little minnie winnie change from the happy-go-lucky ball of affection she currently is if she's usurped as the baby in the family? will pip turn into a vengeful beast again? will all harmony and discord be thrown into the ether by said new addition kitten. all advice gratefully recivied. last time i went into it with my eyes firmly shut and said i'd never do it again, but, well, KITTEHHHHHHHHHHHH!      

thanking you in advance for your cat related words of wisdom


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm afraid I can't help, Dolly. Before I left home mum adopted a second cat, and they had a strained relationship although generally tolerated one another. It wasn't really fair on the first cat, with hindsight, but she adapted as best she could. It certainly would have been too much for her to have a third, but then not all cats are alike. You know Winnie and Pip best. Having gone through it once and seen Pip unhappy, I don't think I'd be able to do it again. But as I say, you know them best.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

All the rubbish was gone by 11am. The house is tidy (as tidy as it can be), Peggy's room is all set up for her, and I've booked a taxi to take me to pick her up and bring us back tomorrow morning.

In other news, since it seems like I'm keeping it for a while, I'm considering having the piano tuned 

Edit: the only thing I couldn't get rid of (apart from the piano) was an old, broken imac because goddammit apple why do you use weird screws that prevent me from removing the hard drive?


----------



## toggle (Aug 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> All the rubbish was gone by 11am. The house is tidy (as tidy as it can be), Peggy's room is all set up for her, and I've booked a taxi to take me to pick her up and bring us back tomorrow morning.
> 
> In other news, since it seems like I'm keeping it for a while, I'm considering having the piano tuned
> 
> Edit: the only thing I couldn't get rid of (apart from the piano) was an old, broken imac because goddammit apple why do you use weird screws that prevent me from removing the hard drive?



pound shops are pretty good for sets of widgets to deal with wired screws. son owns a set that he's so precious about, i'm not allowed to use it, i had to go buy another for myself


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

toggle said:


> pound shops are pretty good for sets of widgets to deal with wired screws. son owns a set that he's so precious about, i'm not allowed to use it, i had to go buy another for myself



I was sure I'd bought one ages ago but I couldn't find it anywhere, so maybe I only _planned_ on buying one? I'll see if I can track one down, shouldn't be that difficult. I shouldn't have left it until the night before the rubbish was going to try to take it apart


----------



## toggle (Aug 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was sure I'd bought one ages ago but I couldn't find it anywhere, so maybe I only _planned_ on buying one? I'll see if I can track one down, shouldn't be that difficult. I shouldn't have left it until the night before the rubbish was going to try to take it apart



idk, they are the sort of thing you put somewhere 'safe'


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 21, 2015)

Two boys - one nest


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 21, 2015)

trashpony said:


> We're really happy he's home and so is he  View attachment 75491



Told you not to give up hope 
Really, really pleased for you.
Reminds me of walking to the back door and opening it forlornly as I had done every morning for weeks and there he was. "Mawr?" he said and ambled in like it wasn't no thing. Half the size he'd been when we last saw him, but oh my that feeling.
The missus was woken up to me holding him in her face with a massive shit-eating grin on mine


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm afraid I can't help, Dolly. Before I left home mum adopted a second cat, and they had a strained relationship although generally tolerated one another. It wasn't really fair on the first cat, with hindsight, but she adapted as best she could. It certainly would have been too much for her to have a third, but then not all cats are alike. You know Winnie and Pip best. Having gone through it once and seen Pip unhappy, I don't think I'd be able to do it again. But as I say, you know them best.



yeh you're right, i'm being selfish. i won't get a new kitteh


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a Peggy.

She cried ALL the way home, but the moment I let her out she started purring and sniffing around and rubbing against me and she didn't stop for about half an hour. I've had my first head rub too  

Her front claws are getting caught in the carpet with every step she takes. She's been in a metal bottomed cage since May and while she had a scratching post in there I don't know whether she used it or not. I've already found one of her shredded nails, so fingers crossed she manages to shed them and make them more manageable, but failing that when I take her to the vet for a checkup I'll ask them to clip them (can you even clip front claws? I've only known cats to have troublesome back claws).

I've left her to have a sleep. I'll check on her in a bit, and I think she'll be okay with exploring the rest of the house later this evening, but I'll play it by ear, I might let her spend the night in the back bedroom and let her explore tomorrow.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have a Peggy . . . I've had my first head rub too



Fuck sake - our boys really are useless in the petting stakes

Mrs Voltz has ordered a Cat Sex Toy for Casper to . . . . attend to - instead of FiFs

Still great news about Peggy - she looks right at home - she's landed on her paws alright


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 21, 2015)

Welcome to the new office, Agent Carter!
(it looks immaculate btw, @VintagePaw - now perhaps it just needs a large cardboard box for dedicated shredding and a few coughed-up hairballs to tie everything together... )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

Every time I leave the room and come back again she acts like its the first time she's ever seen a friendly person. She comes running over, purring and mewing and chirping and rubs vigorously against me. And she's very definitely a headbutter. I've had several very purposeful head (and face, and neck, and shoulder, and back, and ankle, and leg, and arm, and hip, and bum) rubs so far. She's also very chatty. Little mews, big miaows, and the cutest little chirps.

She's not at all fussed about the two types of treats I've bought her. 

I've taken some video. I'll post it later.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 21, 2015)

oh bless, Peggy is really lovely Vintage Paw - hope the two of you have a wonderful time together.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you! 

She's had a scout of the whole house now. She doesn't half make a racket on the carpet on her way downstairs.

She likes windowsills. She keeps looking at tall things - she's going to be a climber, I can tell.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

Two comfy pieces of cat furniture ... I'll sleep on the floor in between them, thanks.

I've put sheets down in her bedroom* to stop her getting her claws caught. It makes a big difference. She'll have to run the carpet gauntlet in the rest of the house though.

*let's face it, it's hers now. As is the rest of the house.


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 21, 2015)

these is my cats, btw. just in case of interest


----------



## passenger (Aug 21, 2015)

my cats sat all day sitting on the window ledge 
wish i had a camera, to put some pics of her 
on urban.


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've put sheets down in her bedroom* to stop her getting her claws caught.



could you have her claws trimmed?


----------



## Manter (Aug 21, 2015)

Lovely news Vintage Paw. And your house is immaculate!!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 21, 2015)

I have trimmed my cats' claws in the past VP - it's easy to do (with a proper claw clipper). You just need to make sure that you don't cut into the live part of the nail. A grooming salon can do it for you if you're nervous. 

Took bubbles for s once over at my vet. He's lost 2 kilos - nearly a third of his body weight  he's allowed to put on another kilo or so and remain within acceptable weight. I predict this will take approx two weeks at the rate he's currently stuffing his face 

And he's allowed outside! Think God because finding carefully hidden cat shits all over the house is getting on my tits (or my toes)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> could you have her claws trimmed?



I shall see if the vet can do it when I take her in.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

Manter said:


> Lovely news Vintage Paw. And your house is immaculate!!



It's really not, just that room 

She's staying in there for the most part, although I've opened all the doors and she has the run of the house. She's turned her nose up at some wet food, so more dry it is. I've lost the plug for my cat fountain - she likes drinking from a tap apparently, and hasn't touched the water in a bowl I've left for her. I'll try a sneaky glass of water to see if she prefers that.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 21, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> these is my cats, btw. just in case of interest


Aaw! Even though I'm the biggest fan of kittens, you're probably right not to get another, it looks like a good equilibrium you've got there, better not to upset it


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's really not, just that room
> 
> She's staying in there for the most part, although I've opened all the doors and she has the run of the house. She's turned her nose up at some wet food, so more dry it is. I've lost the plug for my cat fountain - she likes drinking from a tap apparently, and hasn't touched the water in a bowl I've left for her. I'll try a sneaky glass of water to see if she prefers that.



Keep her in for a couple of weeks so she knows imprints the place on her mind and remembers which house she owns. If memory serves she's been in and out of cages at shelters so may start wanting to be out and about relatively quickly. We kept Midnight in for our first two weeks at our place when we moved in and she promptly disappeared  for 24 hours (probably because she's clever enough to know we'd worry, the sneaky little madam).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> Keep her in for a couple of weeks so she knows imprints the place on her mind and remembers which house she owns. If memory serves she's been in and out of cages at shelters so may start wanting to be out and about relatively quickly. We kept Midnight in for our first two weeks at our place when we moved in and she promptly disappeared  for 24 hours (probably because she's clever enough to know we'd worry, the sneaky little madam).



She's an indoor cat, so no worries there. By opening the doors I just meant internal doors. I'd kept her in the back bedroom for a couple of hours when she first got here, so she could get used to new smells. She was so friendly and excited though I thought she'd be fine taking a bigger look around. Having been in that cage since May she's probably feeling safer and happier staying in the back bedroom for the most part, although she's making the occasional foray into the main bedroom. She's been downstairs a couple of times, but I don't think she knows what to make of it yet. Baby steps.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

Someone's making herself at home.

 

 

Having had enough of being upstairs on her own, she came down, climbed all over the settee to explore it, then clambered over me and flopped straight in her coracle (cat bed). She's sleeping now. Barely. She's been far too excited all day to get any proper sleep, she is awake at the slightest noise or movement. I bet she's knackered.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh, and she's so starved for love, she does that kneading thing with her paws no matter what she's doing. She does it lying down on her side with her paws kneading in the air, she does it while sitting straight up on the windowsill, she tries to do it while walking. I think that might be partially responsible for her claws catching so badly on the carpet. They look fine to me, and it's only the front ones that are doing it. I think she's kneading as she walks.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 21, 2015)

Liking all your posts Vintage Paw. I knew she'd be a talker and she looks wonderfully content already


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Liking all your posts Vintage Paw. I knew she'd be a talker and she looks wonderfully content already



Sorry I bombard this thread. I'm a bit stream-of-consciousness when it comes to this sort of thing 

If she's like this on her first night, I feel quietly confident she'll settle down happily after a while.

She hasn't really reacted to her name at all today. She doesn't show any awareness that I'm saying it, although apparently that's been her name at least since her last owner, and likely since the beginning.

However, she's all curled up in her cat bed atm, face down in between her front legs, and I quietly said her name and she didn't move a muscle but chirped once at me.

She's quite adorable.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> She hasn't really reacted to her name at all today.


----------



## toggle (Aug 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sorry I bombard this thread. I'm a bit stream-of-consciousness when it comes to this sort of thing
> 
> If she's like this on her first night, I feel quietly confident she'll settle down happily after a while.
> 
> ...



madamme has never responded to a name.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 22, 2015)

When the boys have been out for a bit - and I want them to think about coming in - I'll stand in the garden and call their names and clap my hands - to be honest, I think that they just respond to the noise, not me calling their names - but, more often than not, both of them'll come to the house "soon" after I've called them


----------



## oryx (Aug 22, 2015)

I thought my cat didn't respond to her name being called so tried to prove myself right and proved myself wrong.

'Zo-eeeeee!' I went.

She turned her head round and distinctly said 'WHAT?'.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 22, 2015)

The black cat (Flora) that owned me a couple of decades ago was, officially, not allowed on the kitchen worktops.
I was standing in the next room, talking with a couple of visiting friends, when her imperial catness returned. I heard her door then she jumped up somewhere so I called out "Flora, Down, now! the reply was "muuwow" and she promptly jumped back down and came to find me with a little chirrup in return for a stroke. Friends were a little surprised ...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2015)

How long can a cat stubbornly not drink for before they fall over stone cold dead?

She's not touched a drop since she's been here. I've left a couple of bowls around, and a glass in a cunning attempt to make her think she'd be stealing my water, but they haven't been touched. I've shown her where the tap is, since the shelter people said her old owner said she liked to drink from one, but she's shown absolutely no interest.

And she's barely eating anything. She's had a crunch of a few biscuits, and I've managed to get a little bit of wet food into her. Now, I'd say it's because she's just settling in, give her time -- and I will. She's not in any immediate danger of withering away. But, she becomes especially insistent and purry and head-rubby and loud at times, behaviour you'd definitely attribute to her asking for food. I give her some, and she sniffs it, and comes back to miaow at me. I have a bag of the dry she was eating at the shelter that they gave me, but apart from the odd crunch a couple of times she's not interested. And yet she was clearly eating there because she's a chunky monkey.

I'm never not going to be a neurotic pet person, am I?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2015)

Also, she sticks her bum in the air more than any other cat I've known. They all have a 'bum in the air please keep rubbing the base of my tail' thing going on, but she sticks her arse in the air in a very definite "I offer myself to you" kind of way... all the freaking time. Is this a sign she hasn't been spayed? I don't remember my spayed girl cats from my childhood doing this.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2015)

Ooh, it's just started thundering. Now we get to see if she's one of those cats who are scared of it.

Charlie couldn't give a shit about thunder or fireworks. And yet move your foot in the wrong way and he'd jump 5 foot in the air.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 22, 2015)

At the risk of appearing a little coarse

Has she "room" for food? and drink?

Has she christened her "facilities" yet? if she hasn't then it might be lack of room

If she's not eaten after 3 or 4 days then I'd be a little worried - she's probably just settling down - have you tried bottled water? or cat milk? what about some scummy dirty rainwater from out of an old tin can - that usually hits the cat drinking spot


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2015)

She pooed right before I went to collect her yesterday, but hasn't since then. She's only had one wee that I can tell as well. 

She's just eaten a bit of wet food, and a few biscuits. I doubt she's about to fall over in her tracks, and I dont' want to panic unnecessarily, but am just trying to stay aware of any potential issues.

I've just put a bowl outside to catch rain water. Of course, it stopped raining about 3 minutes after I did...


----------



## toggle (Aug 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> How long can a cat stubbornly not drink for before they fall over stone cold dead?
> 
> She's not touched a drop since she's been here. I've left a couple of bowls around, and a glass in a cunning attempt to make her think she'd be stealing my water, but they haven't been touched. I've shown her where the tap is, since the shelter people said her old owner said she liked to drink from one, but she's shown absolutely no interest.
> 
> ...



I'd just leave some bowls of water about, let it sit for a few days. 

madamme eats wet food so I wasn't that worried, but it was months before she drank water in the house, and she started with drips of water off the bathroom floor, despite there being water for her. In the end, she started drinking from a glass I had sitting on my desk for a couple of weeks to soak a particularly crusty fountain pen nib. which I changed after a week or 3 to a large cup, then moved it to the floor next to my desk, then a bit accross the room to a more sensible place and then to a large pyres bowl. which was pretty much what she had been offered in the first place and refused for ages. but it took her time to accept tap water. and she still prefers it to be left for ages. 

 the several bowls sounds like you've already got the right ideas, and as long as they are in relatively quiet spots, away from her food and mog bog, she will drink when she needs to. i'd not change the water in case it's a tapwater smell thing because that dissipates after a couple of days, but I have also resorted to the catmilk when she wasn't drinking indoors and I was worried about her because i was keeping her in.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2015)

It takes a while for eating and drinking IME and they won't do it while you're around if they're a bit skittish. She'll settle in 

ION, things I have missed about Bubbles:
- the silent second miaow that follows the first (he's very toothy)
- the running manically from wherever he is/whatever he's doing if there's the slightest hint there may be any food on offer
- the knocking things deliberately on the floor and looking at you in a 'what?' way afterwards
- the foraging among the Lego for heads because they make excellent cat toys (they have a hole at top and bottom so as well as being excellent for batting about, can be carried in your teeth). If you don't have Lego people in your house, buy your cats a mini-figure and see if they like the heads

I realise most of these things are ordinary cat things but they aren't things that Loki does. I am so happy to have two cats again  

ETA Loki is also returning to himself a lot more and jumping onto the top of the fridge and the window sill and generally being more of a pain than he used to be


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 22, 2015)

I wouldn't worry VP. When we moved house our cat spent six weeks at the top of the stairs barely coming down. She didn't eat a great deal during that time but she was fine. Don't worry, she'll get there when she's ready


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2015)

This is Cats Protection advice on kitty drinking water.

It's worth bearing in mind though that the domestic kitteh's ancestors lived in very hot / desert conditions, so they don't need to drink anything like the amount that hoomans or dogs do.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks guys.

That's all good advice in that link. I knew most of it, but not about moving it away from a wall, or them sometimes preferring a wide, shallow bowl. I'll grab the lid to a pyrex dish and see if that will help. I've put some filtered water in a mug to see if that's more interesting, and I've put a few flakes of dried catnip in the bowl of water that's been in the living room since yesterday. She's had a good sniff of that one, dipped her nose in it once, but no drinking!

I've got a ceramic bowl upstairs for her, and a glass on the windowsill upstairs. There's a bowl outside collecting rain atm.

If she was an outdoor cat I wouldn't worry as much because I'd assume she was drinking water she came across out there. After Charlie and his insatiable thirst (even before he developed hyperthyroidism) it's a big change for me to get used to!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2015)

She's flopped out rather elegantly at the moment. We discovered that while she finds liquid catnip a bore, the dried flakes are awesome, so we had a little play with some toys.







She's been eating more this evening. It seems she likes to do it while there's someone around, so I brought her food downstairs and she gets up now and again from sleeping and has a nibble then back to sleep.


----------



## toggle (Aug 22, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> This is Cats Protection advice on kitty drinking water.
> 
> It's worth bearing in mind though that the domestic kitteh's ancestors lived in very hot / desert conditions, so they don't need to drink anything like the amount that hoomans or dogs do.



yeah, I've got diagrams of some of that stuff in the kit they have sent me. and an a3 poster of that kitty


----------



## toggle (Aug 22, 2015)

oh, and she may have drunk some when you didn't see her and she will be getting water from the wet food. you could try mixing a little more water in with the wet food if she's still not drinking anything in a day or so.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2015)

toggle said:


> oh, and she may have drunk some when you didn't see her and she will be getting water from the wet food. you could try mixing a little more water in with the wet food if she's still not drinking anything in a day or so.



She licked all the gravy off the Sheba I gave her earlier, so that's something at least. I'll get some cat milk tomorrow, and a small selection of gravy/sauce-based foods to see if it tempts her.

She apparently likes a dripping tap, so she might eventually start jumping up to drink from it. With that in mind, once my replacement plug arrives I'll set up the Cat Mate fountain I've got (that Charlie was scared of) and see if that interests her.

In other news, she slept on the bed all last night. I say slept, I mean slept in 15 minute bursts in between purrs and mews and head rubs. I had to go for a nap this afternoon, I barely got any sleep


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2015)

We are currently licking the gravy off a plate of Royal Canin Ultra Light.

Chunks of meat are nothing but a hinderance


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2015)

Pet food companies would make a killing if they marketed tetrapaks of the gravy on its own, complete with all the various vitamins and minerals and supplements cats need.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2015)

It seems she refuses to go downstairs unless one of us is down there, so no food or litter tray or anything overnight, while she stayed on the bed. And she only comes downstairs after you've been down there for a while, so no ushering down to feed her. So Agent Carter got her breakfast (nearly) in bed today -- I had to bring it up for her at 6am and put it by the side of the bed 

She is, however, enjoying wet food a little more. She had all the gravy and a few bites of meat from a pouch of RC Ultra Light again this morning, and she's just had half a plate of Hi-Life tuna flakes. Still no water, and no litter tray at all. She appears to be happy enough, no scratching in her litter while crying or anything like that. Maybe now she's having a bit more moisture she will slowly start going. I'm getting a second litter tray, so she has one upstairs and one downstairs.

At least I understood Charlie's foibles.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr.Kippers is currently laying on me. This is such an unusual occurrence I feel I have to mention it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2015)

I am not allowed to touch him though. If I try to tickle his head or stroke him I get a 'look' and an angry squawk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2015)

Look how sweet he looks....he''s not!  Well he can be, when he is not  the most disgruntled cat in the world and I am not the biggest disappointment to him EVER unlike Mr.QofG's who he _lurves!_


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> She apparently likes a dripping tap, so she might eventually start jumping up to drink from it. With that in mind, once my replacement plug arrives I'll set up the Cat Mate fountain I've got (that Charlie was scared of) and see if that interests her.



Radar is like that - he now has me trained so that when he wants a drink he will dash to the kitchen and jump up onto the side of the sink - my cue to go and turn the tap on for him.  I leave it running for a few minutes until he has had enough water.  He has access to bowls of water too and will drink from them if he really must.  Tried a cat fountain once (which would have been ideal) but he broke it within 24 hours, his nickname is 'destructicat' for a reason


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 23, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> This is Cats Protection advice on kitty drinking water.
> 
> It's worth bearing in mind though that the domestic kitteh's ancestors lived in very hot / desert conditions, so they don't need to drink anything like the amount that hoomans or dogs do.



See, they're resource-friendly. Another way in which they are our superiors.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2015)

It looks like she has had a few little wees, difficult to see with the litter I'm using. Also she doesn't kick the litter around the house like Charlie did, so there's no trail of evidence to follow.

Today we have learned she loves Dreamies, she doesn't like liver paste , and doesn't seem especially interested in cat milk.

She's going to be a finicky one, this one.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 23, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> The black cat (Flora) that owned me a couple of decades ago was, officially, not allowed on the kitchen worktops.
> I was standing in the next room, talking with a couple of visiting friends, when her imperial catness returned. I heard her door then she jumped up somewhere so I called out "Flora, Down, now! the reply was "muuwow" and she promptly jumped back down and came to find me with a little chirrup in return for a stroke. Friends were a little surprised ...



Not allowing cats on the kitchen worktops doesn't really work. The best-case scenario is that they will learn to wait until you've left the room before going on the worktops.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It looks like she has had a few little wees, difficult to see with the litter I'm using. Also she doesn't kick the litter around the house like Charlie did, so there's no trail of evidence to follow.
> 
> Today we have learned she loves Dreamies, she doesn't like liver paste , and doesn't seem especially interested in cat milk.
> 
> She's going to be a finicky one, this one.



Be grateful you haven't become permanent servants of the mighty Taxcat (officially named 'Midnight' but known universally as 'Kitteh-Pooh'). She likes steak, but will make do with ordinary beef, chicken or pork. She also likes venison, cat milk, treats, various fish-based items and no meal is consumed without her inspecting it and, if interested, politely reminding us of our duty to reserve for her a portion to consume at her convenience. She also likes her meat broken up into small kitty-sized chunks before receiving her tribute and, on one memorable occasion, consumed half a chicken. It was like feeding a vending machine and, when I'd sripped said half-chicken to the bone, she looked at me as though enquiring:

"Where's the rest of it..?"


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 23, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> . . . She also likes her meat broken up into small kitty-sized chunks before receiving her tribute and, on one memorable occasion, consumed half a chicken . . .



On one occasion I called Bob's bluff about chicken and put an entire chicken portion down for him - cooked obviously. In fairness to Bob he gave it a damned good go - pretending to be one of the big cats in Africa that he'd seen on TV by trying to haul is "downed prey" up into his "tree" to consume at his leisure


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 23, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> On one occasion I called Bob's bluff about chicken and put an entire chicken portion down for him - cooked obviously. In fairness to Bob he gave it a damned good go - pretending to be one of the big cats in Africa that he'd seen on TV by trying to haul is "downed prey" up into his "tree" to consume at his leisure



I blame toggle entirely for insisting we take her in in the first place. She's pampered the creature so much that she's gone from a terrified bag of skin and bones to a domestic dictator whose rule is law and whose expectation of obedient indulgence knows no bounds.

It's all her fault.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 23, 2015)

trashpony said:


> It takes a while for eating and drinking IME and they won't do it while you're around if they're a bit skittish. She'll settle in
> 
> ION, things I have missed about Bubbles:
> - the silent second miaow that follows the first (he's very toothy)
> ...



That's fab news about Loki getting back to normal  Bubbles return is the feel good story of the year 

My daily news is that today Higgins fell down the stairs  and Archie is desperate to get in the bathroom as we've bleached away all the mouldy bits and he's obsessed with the smell of bleach. Love their peculiar ways!


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2015)

I've just spent a while catching up on the weekend's posts, lovely to see some new photos as always 

Vintage Paw - looks as though Peggy is settling in fine and has taken a shine to you   Do not worry too much about her not eating a lot right now, if she is eating a little of something every day then that is fine, it's natural for a cat in new territory to be a bit nervous (even if they don't show it) and sometimes that can manifest in initial reluctance to put themselves in 'vulnerable' situations such as eating and toileting.  

Make sure the litter tray is somewhere private (one of my boys will only take a dump if he closes the door of the room he is in first, so that no-one can unexpectedly walk past while he is incapacitated).  Whilst I expect she will settle in fine, just keep an eye on the peeing to make sure she isn't having any bother, as stress can be a factor in cystitis in cats - I wouldn't expect there to be a problem mind you, just something to keep in mind.

Wrt claw clipping, yes I usually have to trim my boys' (indoor only, so not much wear and tear) front claws about once every couple of months or they start getting hooked up in things.  I'd actually suggest though not to do it yourself while she is still settling in, building up trust is more important at this point, so get the vet to do it when you take her to get her registered on their books and have an initial check-up.

She looks absolutely gorgeous and must be quite a bold character to be exploring and affectionate so quickly


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the advice re claws, Epona - it didn't occur to me that front claws could become too long, having always seen the back claws getting unruly in other cats. Ted is, of course, on holiday at the moment, but as soon as he's back I'll book her in for a once over and see if he can wrangle her claws into a slightly better condition.

We're still learning boundaries, as is to be expected. She's taken a couple of swipes at me when I've either woken her up unexpectedly, or touched in _just_ the wrong spot while giving tickles. Nothing vicious, just making sure I know my place. She very much loves sleeping on the bed with me. I woke up last night to find her sprawled on her back with her legs stretched out flat -- utterly ridiculous.

Afternoon snoozing today:


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2015)

I am cat sitting for a week. Any advice? They been here half an hour and are sussing out the place.


----------



## izz (Aug 23, 2015)

Sure you need advice machine cat ? looks like they're settling in, as in, they're not still in the box they came in/in the airing cupboard/behind the sofa/under the kitchen cupboards.

advice ? dispense freely:- affection when asked for, water, warm safe places to sit and sleep, safe secure places to pee and poo.
dispense as per instructions from owner:- food, treats.

how long do you have them for ? e2a note to self, try reading post.

a week ? you should be absolutely fine and get special treatment when visiting them once they're back home.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Afternoon snoozing today:



"Yeeeesssss, miiiiiiine. It's all miiiiiinnnnnne..."


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 23, 2015)

Another result - just fed Casper small pieces of chicken BY HAND - in that - he's taken small pieces of chicken from my outstretched hand - this has taken probably coming up to 2 months of little by little getting closer

AND I still have all the fingers on my hand - he's quite gentle, not as gentle as his brother Clive, but no blood was drawn either


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2015)

izz said:


> Sure you need advice machine cat ? looks like they're settling in, as in, they're not still in the box they came in/in the airing cupboard/behind the sofa/under the kitchen cupboards.
> 
> advice ? dispense freely:- affection when asked for, water, warm safe places to sit and sleep, safe secure places to pee and poo.
> dispense as per instructions from owner:- food, treats.
> ...




They've had a good sniff around so they know where the litter tray/their food/baskets are and they know I have treats so I'm just going to let them settle.


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> AND I still have all the fingers on my hand - he's quite gentle, not as gentle as his brother Clive, but no blood was drawn either



That is a result in itself, I nearly lost half my hand last night giving Jakey (who is one of the most gentle cats ever) a bit of salmon I had put to one side for the cats out of my fish pie.

If it is any consolation, they see up-close stuff really out of focus, but how hard they chomp down when they miss the target varies between cats and is affected by level of excitement about the food item offered!


----------



## izz (Aug 23, 2015)

machine cat said:


> They've had a good sniff around so they know where the litter tray/their food/baskets are and they know I have treats so I'm just going to let them settle.


Splendid work, the hardest part will be taking them back when their humans reclaim them.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2015)

izz said:


> Splendid work, the hardest part will be taking them back when their humans reclaim them.


We are calling this a trial run as the owner says her flat is too small, so if it works out they may stay longer


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 23, 2015)

machine cat said:


> We are calling this a trial run as the owner says her flat is too small, so if it works out they may stay longer



Translation: If they decide the service is better at yours then they'll turn up out of nowhere, move in without consulting their new serfs and stay forever.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> Translation: If they decide the service is better at yours then they'll turn up out of nowhere, move in without consulting their new serfs and stay forever.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> That is a result in itself, I nearly lost half my hand last night giving Jakey (who is one of the most gentle cats ever) a bit of salmon I had put to one side for the cats out of my fish pie.
> 
> If it is any consolation, they see up-close stuff really out of focus, but how hard they chomp down when they miss the target varies between cats and is affected by level of excitement about the food item offered!



He's such a scaredy cat really - to get this close to him without him running for the hills has taken coming up to 6 months - both him and his brother are appallingly socialised - they were in the rescue for nearly a year as a result - no-one wanted them

Neither me or Mrs Voltz have even touched him - in fairness we're only just starting to have any physical contact with Clive - FiFs was all over us like a rash within minutes of being brought home but these 2 are our/my charity case. When we went to the rescue centre where we got FiFi from last week - we had a look at their current guests and it really put into perspective how "damaged" the boys are compared to normally socialised cats - we had "new" cats all over us in minutes

The worry that we've still got though is how they interact with FiFi - they've both been "done" but were done quite late so, how shall we say, know what "it's all about"  and FiFi, being a lady, is the focus of their attention - we can't and haven't left them all alone, apart from once by accident, for any extended period of time and when they're together keep a very close eye on all of them


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw - just a thought re the claws thing - did peggy have access to a scratching post when she was at the rescue place?  

does she have one now?  does she understand what it's for?  a bit of catnip on it might make her more interested in it.

i never needed to do any maintenance on the claws of the mogs i used to live with - they had scratching posts (and one bit of wallpaper they didn't like - ) and also trees / garden fence and so on.


----------



## toggle (Aug 23, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Not allowing cats on the kitchen worktops doesn't really work. The best-case scenario is that they will learn to wait until you've left the room before going on the worktops.



thankfully, one of the tricks madamme hasn't bothered with. why use up all that energy jumping up on something when your butler can provide better service


----------



## toggle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> I blame toggle entirely for insisting we take her in in the first place. She's pampered the creature so much that she's gone from a terrified bag of skin and bones to a domestic dictator whose rule is law and whose expectation of obedient indulgence knows no bounds.
> 
> It's all her fault.



yes dear, keep saying that and some day, someone will believe it.


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Vintage Paw - just a thought re the claws thing - did peggy have access to a scratching post when she was at the rescue place?
> 
> does she have one now?  does she understand what it's for?  a bit of catnip on it might make her more interested in it.
> 
> i never needed to do any maintenance on the claws of the mogs i used to live with - they had scratching posts (and one bit of wallpaper they didn't like - ) and also trees / garden fence and so on.



The fact you mention trees/garden fence indicates that they went outdoors - Vintage Paw (and I in my response) are talking about INDOOR ONLY cats who do not wear their claws down on hard surfaces.  It's an entirely different ballgame, and most indoor only cats do have to have their claws trimmed occasionally as they only walk on soft indoor flooring.

Scratching posts don't actually help, they are used to allow the cat somewhere to strop (scent and scratch mark) and don't actually wear down the claws at all.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 23, 2015)

toggle said:


> yes dear, keep saying that and some day, someone will believe it.



Well, it was you who invited her in. All the subsequent alteration of the domestic hierarchy flowed therefrom.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Scratching posts don't actually help, they are used to allow the cat somewhere to strop (scent and scratch mark) and don't actually wear down the claws at all.



oh.

i didn't know that...


----------



## toggle (Aug 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks for the advice re claws, Epona - it didn't occur to me that front claws could become too long, having always seen the back claws getting unruly in other cats. Ted is, of course, on holiday at the moment, but as soon as he's back I'll book her in for a once over and see if he can wrangle her claws into a slightly better condition.
> 
> We're still learning boundaries, as is to be expected. She's taken a couple of swipes at me when I've either woken her up unexpectedly, or touched in _just_ the wrong spot while giving tickles. Nothing vicious, just making sure I know my place. She very much loves sleeping on the bed with me. I woke up last night to find her sprawled on her back with her legs stretched out flat -- utterly ridiculous.
> 
> Afternoon snoozing today:



awesome. cause swipes are good. cause i'd reckon it means she's had a series of homes where her responses/boundaries have been respected. one of the cats my mother cat sits for didn't have that and he goes straight from comfortable and headbutting and purring to deep bites and scratches in a second.


----------



## toggle (Aug 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> The fact you mention trees/garden fence indicates that they went outdoors - Vintage Paw (and I in my response) are talking about INDOOR ONLY cats who do not wear their claws down on hard surfaces.  It's an entirely different ballgame, and most indoor only cats do have to have their claws trimmed occasionally as they only walk on soft indoor flooring.
> 
> Scratching posts don't actually help, they are used to allow the cat somewhere to strop (scent and scratch mark) and don't actually wear down the claws at all.



i got told that although it's about more than just the claws, it is still a way for them to strip off excess length.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Vintage Paw - just a thought re the claws thing - did peggy have access to a scratching post when she was at the rescue place?
> 
> does she have one now?  does she understand what it's for?  a bit of catnip on it might make her more interested in it.
> 
> i never needed to do any maintenance on the claws of the mogs i used to live with - they had scratching posts (and one bit of wallpaper they didn't like - ) and also trees / garden fence and so on.



She did have one, it looked well used but was likely a hand-me-down. She has one here, but has shown no interest so far. Good tip about a bit of catnip on it, I'll do that later, thanks!

As Charlie got older his back claws got out of control, they stopped retracting, and even a clip from the vet didn't solve a great deal. But they didn't cause him too much bother, and he never seemed to mind wandering around on carpet. So I really wasn't prepared for Peggy to be getting caught with every single step! To my eyes, her claws look fine. Whenever the back gate goes she makes a mad dash upstairs to get out of the way, and since it's the stairs carpet that's causing her the most problems it sounds bloody awful, I can only imagine how it feels. Still, she is going up and down stairs a handful of times a day.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2015)

toggle said:


> i got told that although it's about more than just the claws, it is still a way for them to strip off excess length.



Yeah, I saw a thing on one of those cat programmes, it showed a cat scratching a post outdoors in order to shed the outer sheath of the claws so as to make sure when they climb they have the soundest possible footing, since a cat often relies on climbing to get out of danger. So while your average roaming cat will have all sorts of obstacles that help keep the claws short, that the indoor cat doesn't have, the scratching seems to also act as a bit of top up maintenance. 

The retractable thing is an issue in some cats whether they go out or not as well. My first childhood cat had terrible back claws in her later years, and hated walking on carpet. She had always been an outdoor cat, too.


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2015)

toggle said:


> i got told that although it's about more than just the claws, it is still a way for them to strip off excess length.



Their claws are like our fingernails and toenails and they keep growing constantly - except they kind of grow outwards in all directions (width as well) rather than just from the bottom up.  When they strop, any dead layers of claw keratin will be pulled off and left behind - leaving a newer, *sharper* point on the newer claw underneath the excess keratin!

Scratching is for territorial marking (visual scratch marks and scent from glands in the paw pads at the base of the claw), and it exposes newer,  sharper, claw-tips - not ones that are blunted.


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> The retractable thing is an issue in some cats whether they go out or not as well. My first childhood cat had terrible back claws in her later years, and hated walking on carpet. She had always been an outdoor cat, too.



Definitely - 2 of my boys are Oriental Shorthairs and it is a feature of the breed that they have quite dainty oval paws with long toes in comparison to paw size - and hence long claws.

It's also the case that most cats will pull off the old keratin sheath from their own back claws with their teeth, but in older cats with arthritis and a few aches and pains they may not be able to do it for themselves - and a jagged split old layer of keratin is probably worse for catching in certain fabrics/floor-coverings than sharp claws.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2015)

Charlie was always pulling off his claws with his teeth, and invariably leaving them strewn around. In fact, I found one just last week. Because I'm a sop, I kept it (like I've kept a collection of his whiskers, and quite a bit of his fur that over time got brushed off with his zoom groom).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2015)

Peggy laid on my lap for the first time about an hour ago. Didn't last for long, because a) she was very excitable and doesn't settle when she's like that, and b) her claws kept getting caught in the blanket. I've brought a cotton sheet down to use as my blanket (my feet get very cold so I use a blanket nearly all year round when I'm lounging on the settee) because that doesn't seem to bother her. Anything woolly, carpet, or fleece will catch at some point though.


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Charlie was always pulling off his claws with his teeth, and invariably leaving them strewn around. In fact, I found one just last week. Because I'm a sop, I kept it (like I've kept a collection of his whiskers, and quite a bit of his fur that over time got brushed off with his zoom groom).



(Don't tell anyone, but I have a little box of shed whiskers from all my cats, I also have a rather large collection of moulted out feathers from all the birds I have ever had.  I can see I have Beaky's (circa 1985) tail and cheek feathers, a couple of Spartacus's tail feathers, some from Titus' wing and tail, some 'spot' feathers and tail feathers from Maxiumus, and chest, tail, and face feathers from Jasper.  Whiskers from all the cats too.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2015)

She just drank water WOOOO!

I gave her some wet food, added a little water before mashing it up so I could get a little extra moisture into her. She licked off most of the sauce, and ate a few bits. Then we had a little play with the laser pointer. Then I dropped a few treats into her puzzle feeder thing (seriously, _I'd_ have fun eating my tea out of that), then we had a little play with a fishing rod toy. Then she did an exploramation and got stuck behind a crate. She bravely found her way back out again. Then I went to sort out her biscuits to take upstairs overnight, since I don't think she likes to go downstairs much while I'm in bed (bless), and while I was doing that I noticed she was drinking! From the low, wide pyrex lid that I think has filtered water in. She didn't drink for very long, certainly not in Charlie terms anyway. But she drank water and I can sleep easy at last.

Now we just have to make her poo. 

My mum told me not to worry if she doesn't seem uncomfortable. Apparently when she used to take our cat, Smokey, to the cattery when we went on holiday, Smokey would hold it in until we picked her up and save it for my mum to deal with. Good girl, Smokey  Peggy's had a few different wet foods over the past couple of days - some of them fishy - plus biscuits and Dreamies, and now a bit of water... so I'm sure it'll be ready to come in due course.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2015)

Peggy being elegant, earlier:


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2015)

She is fantastically photogenic   Or maybe you are just really good with a camera - either way, some great photos here.

If she is eating a little and drinking a little, she will poo eventually.  Once she has found a safe spot that she likes (make sure your laundry waiting to be washed is in a laundry bin rather than in a pile on the floor, learned that one the hard way).


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> She's flopped out rather elegantly at the moment . . .





Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy being elegant, earlier:



I think that white's a more "flattering" background colour for Peggy - how shall I say - it "softens" her natural outline 

She's lovely and I can't believe that you've only had her for a couple of days - she looks absolutely settled in her proper forever home


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 24, 2015)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> She's getting bigger and fluffier! Love the large paw.



she's just too cute!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2015)

Shit happens...

...overnight on her third night here, it seems.

That was the final thing to tick off the list of "things I can stop worrying about."

I think we can definitely rule out her being 16, the way she leaped from the windowsill to the bed in the middle of the room earlier.

Is there a way for a vet to tell if a lady cat has been spayed? Like a scar or something? I don't have her previous records, and have been told different things. My friend who first told me about Peggy said she was a queen, so I assumed she meant in the usual sense of not having been spayed. I asked the people at the shelter when I first went and they said yes, she had been done. But the way that bum is in the air so much and the miaows that accompany it... I'm not so certain.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> I think that white's a more "flattering" background colour for Peggy - how shall I say - it "softens" her natural outline
> 
> She's lovely and I can't believe that you've only had her for a couple of days - she looks absolutely settled in her proper forever home



Ha, yes, White backgrounds are rather... slimming for her. Now I've got her used to some wet food I'll be sticking to the ultra light for the most part, and tying to keep her nice and active. She's been cooped up with no room to exercise since May, so I'm hopeful she will just naturally lose a little anyway. 

I think she's just so darned happy to not be in a cage anymore. She still gets a bit needy and over-excitable, but she also loves flopping out spreadeagled nearby.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 24, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...-of-the-unexpected-the-craziest-cat-quiz-ever

'Cat-based' quiz
Miaow!


----------



## Manter (Aug 24, 2015)

Epona said:


> Radar is like that - he now has me trained so that when he wants a drink he will dash to the kitchen and jump up onto the side of the sink - my cue to go and turn the tap on for him.  I leave it running for a few minutes until he has had enough water.  He has access to bowls of water too and will drink from them if he really must.  Tried a cat fountain once (which would have been ideal) but he broke it within 24 hours, his nickname is 'destructicat' for a reason


Idiot cat is the same. Except he used the fountain for playing- dropped things in the top then watched them go over the edge to the bottom, then batted them (and half the water) out onto the floor.


----------



## Manter (Aug 24, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Not allowing cats on the kitchen worktops doesn't really work. The best-case scenario is that they will learn to wait until you've left the room before going on the worktops.


We have a pop up extractor fan that is touch activated. Idiot cat keeps touching it and so we know he is all over the worktop when our backs are turned. Busted....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2015)

It really is just easier to clear counters of whatever you don't want broken or licked, because it's their house, not yours, and they'll damn well go where they please thank you very much


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2015)

Seems Peggy had a heavy night...


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2015)

Her fur looks so soft and fluffy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2015)

Epona said:


> Her fur looks so soft and fluffy



It is! Shorter than Charlie's but thicker. Like plush velvet.

Have you posted pictures of your gorgeous boys before? I don't remember seeing them, but maybe I've missed them along the way.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Seems Peggy had a heavy night...



too much catnip?


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 24, 2015)

I. touched. Casper.

Granted it was a total sneak stroke, but I'm counting it as the first official "touch" of Casper since we got them back in early March

He was having some roast chicken breast (Waitrose, darling, naturally - or as the cats know it "left over sandwich filling") and I was alternating feeding Clive and Casper when Casper saw a bit that Clive had missed and started to eat it, which meant it had to come a LOT closer than he usually goes, result in said "sneak stroke" down his back a couple of times - and he's got lovely soft fur like his brother

AND

he's been coming a fair bit closer and looking at me, full on looks


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> I. touched. Casper.
> 
> Granted it was a total sneak stroke, but I'm counting it as the first official "touch" of Casper since we got them back in early March
> 
> ...



I'm telling you, he'll be a lap cat before you know it.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm telling you, he'll be a lap cat before you know it.


 
Our esteemed fellow poster will be expected to earn the privilege, naturally. And to watch out for the dreaded Venus Hand Trap, a submission hold beloved of any practitioner of the feared art of Mogjitsu. And beware of the warning sign of this feline finishing move, the dreaded Glare of Doom representing your final opportunity to choose not to scrubble the Royal belly without the appropriate command to do so, lest your soft, warm, cuddly kitteh suddenly mutate into something resembling a Satanically-possessed threshing machine.


----------



## toggle (Aug 24, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Shit happens...
> 
> ...overnight on her third night here, it seems.
> 
> ...



not really. the scar would most likely be on her side, and quite small, maybee in inch, inch and a half long. be pretty much impossible to find if it was done years ago.







however, sometimes when a cat is speyed, a small but of ovary may be left behind, which can be enough to trigger the behavioral changes. but it's very unlikely that this wouldn't have been noticed long ago


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 24, 2015)

As toggle says, Vintage Paw, cats who have been done can still sometimes show signs of being on heat.  Apparently it's quite awkward to get to and successfully remove all the womb etc and a small piece left behind can grow a bit and give off heat like symptoms. 

Jangles sometimes does all the stuff she used to do when she was on heat but we know she was done as it was us who did it. 

You can get the leftover bit removed but tbh we see no reason to as it's unnecessary stress and upset for her. Perhaps they could do a scan of Peggy to see what's in there?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2015)

Well she's an indoor cat so there's no reproductive reason to see if she's been done or not, but I'm aware of the increased cancer risks associated with not having them done. That said, I don't know whether it's worth the sedation to scan her to see if it has been done or not? 

I've not experienced proper heat behaviour before. Presumably it's not an all year round thing? So if this was just her being overly-friendly I'd expect to see it continue and not wane, but if she was in heat, or heat-lite, it'd stop after a while, then come back again? How long are their heat cycles? Does it even work like that? Do they only stop being in heat when they get knocked up? 

Someone explain the birds and the bees to me


----------



## toggle (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok, a female cat in heat is probably the most unsubtle creature on the face of the planet. plus, she smells enough to let every male within miles know about it and congregate on your house. When i had kittens, I speyed late; she was an indoor cat at the time. The day after she started showing signs, I heard a noise on the conservatory roof and checked out of the upstairs window to find 3 cats sitting on it. 

the thing i'd be looking for is whether every male in the area is hanging about, and whether the bum in the air pose also includes the back legs out behind the hips, padding the back paws and the tail held out to the side. if you scratch a female cat on her lower back, 1-4 inches above the tail, many will respond by dropping their front paws and holding their tail out like they do in heat. worth doing so you can see the position she goes into if she's comfy with that. and there's loads of vids on you tube that will show you what they do. 

and on average, they cycle on heat for about a week every 3 weeks. but cats can vary in that.


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2015)

A queen in heat (according to breeders I know) usually rolls around and paces and tries to get out and yowls really loudly pretty much non-stop for a few days.  Doesn't sound to me as if she is in heat because you'd not be likely to mistake it - and you may well be tearing your hair out at this point!  How old do you reckon she is?  Because obviously that can make a difference, they have limited reproductive span like us women.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2015)

Hmm, well to start with we're not quite sure how old she is. I've heard conflicting things from different people at the shelter, and anywhere between 8-12 seems likely, so I'm ball-parking it at around 10-11, but really I don't know. They first had her there in 2007, but there's some confusion as to how old she was back then.

She's very chatty, gets very over-excited several times a day, which I initially put down to her just wanting affection, being very sociable, but I've never known a cat quite like this before so I'm second-guessing myself now.

She drops her front end down and leaves her back end up in a very purposeful way, whenever I'm stroking her and giving her a fuss when she's up and about and miaowing. Different to how cats usually do when you scritch the base of their tail. I haven't noticed whether her tail goes to one side when she does it or not, I'll keep an eye out for that. She'll do this a lot when she's in a headbutting mood, so I get headbutts, she rubs her whole side along my head, and then I get the bum. During all of this, she lays down on her side a lot, flopping down, her bum still clearly out/up, and she'll roll over onto the other side, all very excitable like she can't settle, in a frantic kind of way, then up she comes again, more head rubs, and bum in the air, lots of mews, lots of purrs. Often, if she's in an excitable, lovable mood, and she goes to sit down (the kind of sitting down where all 4 paws get tucked in underneath and they look like a loaf of bread  - the position I call the kitteh loaf) everything gets tucked under at the front but that bum stays up in the air for a while. At first I thought she had something wrong with her legs! But after watching her for a couple of days she clearly can bend her back legs properly (although she really does flop down heavily when she lays down in her cat bed, as if her legs won't take her all the way down so she thinks "fuck it" and just throws herself down).

I've got a few windows open, but is that enough for males in the area to get a whiff? I presume it's not detectable to the human nose?

I'll take a look at some videos. If it tends to last for about a week once a month, I'll see how she is this time next week. Maybe she is just ridiculously affectionate.

Edit: I should add, there were other cats in and around her bit of the shelter, and none were showing any interest in her. Of course, I don't know whether they were male or female, so... They had tried to introduce her to other cats a few times during her stay, but she hated them. Presumably they wouldn't have done that if they weren't confident she'd been spayed? Unless they were all female, I can't remember.


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2015)

It's hard to say really, I mean everything you describe could actually be Jakey when he wants some affection, and he is a neutered male.  (He actually will put his head down on the floor, bum in the air, and sort of collapse in a purring pile of soft cat)  I think she's just really friendly


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

Charlie used to stick his tail up too, but he never dropped his front end down like this, and he wasn't even half as affectionate.

It doesn't seem that her tail is going to the side, just straight up. I didn't notice her back paws kneading, or treading, either. She has been rubbing against every piece of furniture she can get to, but that could equally be that she's marking everything in her new home. She is very vocal, but she's not pacing around yowling morning, noon and night, nor is she seemingly trying to get out for a night on the town. She does lots of little chirps and mews of recognition, and she will be a bit louder and more insistent when headbutting and sticking her bum up and being excitable, but it seems to be confined to those instances. 

I guess I'll have a better idea if it dies down in a few days and then comes back again a couple of weeks later. I'll hold off taking her to the vet until then, most likely, in case she does need spaying after all.

I've never had a super affectionate cat before. It's disconcerting! Where is the typical cat standoffishness?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2015)

Epona said:


> It's hard to say really, I mean everything you describe could actually be Jakey when he wants some affection, and he is a neutered male.  (He actually will put his head down on the floor, bum in the air, and sort of collapse in a purring pile of soft cat)  I think she's just really friendly



like so - 






(from 'cat' by b kliban)

i've known boy kitties that do the bum / tail in the air thing when they are being stroked, so it may not mean anything.

although i've not lived with girl kitties so not at all expert here.

is peggy due a vet's check-up?  vet may be able to tell you whether she is speyed or not.  i think at one time it was common to make a small nick in a girl-kitty's ear as a mark she had been speyed, but think this has become less common.


----------



## toggle (Aug 25, 2015)

some cats are needier than others, or go through needy stages. 

actually, you've made me think, we'd known midnight a while before we actually took her in permanently and moved her to our new house. she went really needy for a while. and very, very vocal. like more than she had been when she visited us on her own terms in our old place. 

and your place smells of other cat. the rubbing is probably primarily about making it smell like her and making you smell like her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> like so -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to take her so they can give her the once over, plus they didn't vaccinate her at the shelter and didn't know when her last owner last had her vaccinated, so she will likely be ready for that (which is another thing I'm not sure about -- if there's no way of knowing how long ago she was vaccinated, how do you go about knowing when to do it, can they 'overdose' if it's done too close together, and presumably she'd need the 2-stage vaccination in case she hasn't been done in years). I'd like them to weigh her, check her teeth, just the general wellness kind of check, see if they can do any better at estimating her age. I was planning on taking her once she'd had a couple of weeks to settle in, but I'll stretch that to 3 weeks or maybe 4, to see if her behaviour changes in a way that might indicate spayed or nay.



toggle said:


> some cats are needier than others, or go through needy stages.
> 
> actually, you've made me think, we'd known midnight a while before we actually took her in permanently and moved her to our new house. she went really needy for a while. and very, very vocal. like more than she had been when she visited us on her own terms in our old place.
> 
> and your place smells of other cat. the rubbing is probably primarily about making it smell like her and making you smell like her.



The people at the shelter said she was really friendly, and indeed as soon as anyone approached her cage she ran at them and started rubbing her face against the bars and mewing. It makes sense she'd want to infuse the house, and me, with her scent. Charlie used to rub his face vigorously against stuff when it was time to be fed, I suppose it comes across as a cross between attention seeking and being excited, which would be in line with how Peggy does it, although hers is more frequent and in more places. But she doesn't do it randomly, nor constantly, but when she's excited and seemingly either wants food or wants affection, probably 4-5 times a day (which would probably be more if I actively egged her on). She gets _very_ excited about going upstairs with me, and will bound up in about 4 jumps and start vocalising and rubbing her head on everything she can find. She will lead me around the bedrooms, finding different things to rub against, flopping down on the floor once or twice, sticking her bum up while I stroke her, rub around my legs, and then eventually jump onto the bed for lots of headrubs, after which she'll settle and lie down, but is quick to jump back up and rub me again and mew.

I mean, I think it's adorable! But it's just one more thing for me to be uselessly neurotic about


----------



## toggle (Aug 25, 2015)

now you describe it like that, it sounds a lot more like madamme when we moved. affectionate and needy to the point we felt guilty about the times we both had to be out of the house for more than 20 mins.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 25, 2015)

The boys settling down for the night - and yes, that is quite a small box for 2 large cats

 

They really are devoted to each other - I dread to think what one would be like if the other "went away" for any length of time


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Hmm, well to start with we're not quite sure how old she is. I've heard conflicting things from different people at the shelter, and anywhere between 8-12 seems likely, so I'm ball-parking it at around 10-11, but really I don't know. They first had her there in 2007, but there's some confusion as to how old she was back then. . .



Count the rings on her tail - from her first picture where her tail is clearly visible I count 12 - so that'll make her 12 - 12 "what's" I'm unsure, but she's definitely 12


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

In other news, she's definitely using her scratching post a fair bit, and her claws aren't getting caught as much anymore. It still sounds a bit awkward as she goes up and down stairs, but not too bad. It was likely that metal-bottomed cage for months wot did it.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 25, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> I. touched. Casper. [...]  AND he's been coming a fair bit closer and looking at me, full on looks


 
this is great news! obviously he's still figuring out how much of a threat you are (you evil threatening hulk who keeps giving him delicious prime food and a roof over his head, terrifying it must be.) I hope you're doing lots of loving slow blinking back at him to build trust and get it into his tiny mind that he's not being menaced at all and the only risk is that he'll end up drowning in kittehlove.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 25, 2015)

Our two are obsessed with these cardboard scratching boxes £9 did seem like a bit of a swizz for what's essentially a cardboard box with more cardboard inside it but it's worth every penny. Even Higgins - who's never quite understood scratching posts - loves them


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 25, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> Our two are obsessed with these cardboard scratching boxes £9 did seem like a bit of a swizz for what's essentially a cardboard box with more cardboard inside it but it's worth every penny. Even Higgins - who's never quite understood scratching posts - loves them



TPIUWP - and Higgins is a brilliant name for a cat - PLEASE let him be mainly black with a white shirt front - I mean, if he's not, it's still a brilliant name 'n' that - but Higgins the butler cat would be perfect



trabuquera said:


> this is great news! obviously he's still figuring out how much of a threat you are (you evil threatening hulk who keeps giving him delicious prime food and a roof over his head, terrifying it must be.) I hope you're doing lots of loving slow blinking back at him to build trust and get it into his tiny mind that he's not being menaced at all and the only risk is that he'll end up drowning in kittehlove.



The boys come from a multi-cat family - we think there were 4 sisters and the 2 boys - and we think that they were pretty much left on their own for nearly the first year - that's NO human contact at all, so the vital time that they need to be handled and socialised when very young kittens quite simply didn't happen

Then all 6 were "rescued" and housed as 2 lots of 2 sisters and the boys in a 3rd pen - they were allowed to mix and play in a large pen - and the first 2 sisters were re-housed quite quickly, but the boys and the remaining sisters were very timid so putting a lot of people off - we got the boys coming up to a year in the shelter and the remaining 2 sisters were eventually re-homed after, what I'd guess to be about 18 months in a cat rescue

You can't begin to understand how timid they are - we went to another cat shelter last week and were basically buried under cats wanting new homes, and that's how properly socialised cats should be - but not these 2 - but we'll get there . . . eventually

Oh! and I'm also the supplier of a new heated cat bed for them - we let them have the run of outside during the day but the utility room they have for their shelter is a bit spartan, so that's been addressed

And they've got 2 huge indoor cat trees to play in ----- me again

Feathers(?) --------- that'll be me

Special "nobby" Swedish cat food -------- yep!

Home cooked, butcher bought meat -------- you're getting the idea now


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

I love the lengths you go to for them, HV.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I love the lengths you go to for them, HV.



I dread to think how much I've spent on them - zoo plus deliveries are a regular thing at work - luckily, for the time being, I'm the only one here so I can pretty much have anything delivered that I want with no-one raising an eyebrow - and as I'm the boss, even when I do end up with people working with me it'll not cause any problems - I was even thinking of bringing FiFi into work one day and let her run around the unit - but Mrs Voltz put a stop to that stroke of genius


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It is! Shorter than Charlie's but thicker. Like plush velvet.
> 
> Have you posted pictures of your gorgeous boys before? I don't remember seeing them, but maybe I've missed them along the way.



Yes I have, but not for a while - I mean I have plenty of recent photos on my camera and on my phone, but I've lost the USB cable for my camera and never had a USB cable for my phone (and don't use t'interwebs on it, so can't send them to my email or anything) - I keep meaning to rectify the situation by popping into Maplins but it's a bit of a trek for just one sodding cable iykwim.

Might see if I can text some photos to hubby this evening, he has a USB cable for his phone!  I am good with PC hardware but am a complete dunce when it comes to phones tbh.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 25, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> TPIUWP - and Higgins is a brilliant name for a cat - PLEASE let him be mainly black with a white shirt front - I mean, if he's not, it's still a brilliant name 'n' that - but Higgins the butler cat would be perfect


 
 He's not very butlery looking - tabby and white with a permanently furrowed brow, the name does suit him perfectly though. Here he is modelling the scratch box


----------



## toggle (Aug 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> In other news, she's definitely using her scratching post a fair bit, and her claws aren't getting caught as much anymore. It still sounds a bit awkward as she goes up and down stairs, but not too bad. It was likely that metal-bottomed cage for months wot did it.




she's probably altering the way she walks as well.


----------



## toggle (Aug 25, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> The boys come from a multi-cat family - we think there were 4 sisters and the 2 boys - and we think that they were pretty much left on their own for nearly the first year - that's NO human contact at all, so the vital time that they need to be handled and socialised when very young kittens quite simply didn't happen
> 
> Then all 6 were "rescued" and housed as 2 lots of 2 sisters and the boys in a 3rd pen - they were allowed to mix and play in a large pen - and the first 2 sisters were re-housed quite quickly, but the boys and the remaining sisters were very timid so putting a lot of people off - we got the boys coming up to a year in the shelter and the remaining 2 sisters were eventually re-homed after, what I'd guess to be about 18 months in a cat rescue
> 
> You can't begin to understand how timid they are - we went to another cat shelter last week and were basically buried under cats wanting new homes, and that's how properly socialised cats should be - but not these 2 - but we'll get there . . . eventually



absolutley.

talking to my girls earlier and we think that we should see if madamme will tolerate other felines enough for us to try kitten fostering so they can try to aviod scardey cats. i've got a bit of a break, but i know the people who organise it locally and i can have a chat about their requirements.


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> Our two are obsessed with these cardboard scratching boxes £9 did seem like a bit of a swizz for what's essentially a cardboard box with more cardboard inside it but it's worth every penny. Even Higgins - who's never quite understood scratching posts - loves them


My cat has something similar except it's a loop, so he can sit in it. He *loves* it


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2015)

My local station has its own cat:



It even has its own Twitter account: @TheGipsyHillCat


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 25, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> I dread to think how much I've spent on them . . .



It's been mentioned tonight


----------



## izz (Aug 25, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> He's not very butlery looking - tabby and white with a permanently furrowed brow, the name does suit him perfectly though. Here he is modelling the scratch box


He has _exactly_  the same expression as the cat a friend of ours used to have called Stupid Norman. The cat.


----------



## izz (Aug 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw, it sounds as though Peggy is simply a bit of a hoo-er, she just can't help herself  

Just super-friendly really, I think if she was genuinely on heat there'd be no room for doubt. She may well calm down soon.


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 25, 2015)

Manter said:


> My cat has something similar except it's a loop, so he can sit in it. He *loves* it


Obviously I've been googling - lots of potential purchases!


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 25, 2015)

izz said:


> He has _exactly_  the same expression as the cat a friend of ours used to have called Stupid Norman. The cat.


Stupid Norman is also a very acceptable name for a cat


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 25, 2015)

Manter said:


> My cat has something similar except it's a loop, so he can sit in it. He *loves* it



On the subject of feline sleeping arrangements, when a cat already has two-thirds of a double bed, is said creature taking the mickey by shoving me in my belly with her hind paws in an effort to annex even more bedspace?


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> On the subject of feline sleeping arrangements, when a cat already has two-thirds of a double bed, is said creature taking the mickey by shoving me in my belly with her hind paws in an effort to annex even more bedspace?


I spent last night with a cat and a toddler in the bed. I didn't get much sleep.....


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 25, 2015)

Manter said:


> I spent last night with a cat and a toddler in the bed. I didn't get much sleep.....



I suppose I should be grateful it isn't worse. Before we moved to this place we'd taken the bed apart and were sleeping on the mattress prior to the move. So what does Midnight do when I'm sleeping in late and she still wants an early breakfast?

She takes advantage of knowing I always roll away from her when she shoves at me by shoving until I fell off the mattress and on to the floor, whereupon she she waited for me to overcome my confusion and then sat on said mattress, in the spot I'd been occupying seconds before, with a look on her face that clearly said:

'Ah, you're out of bed. Now you're up can you go and fill my dish?'


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 25, 2015)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 25, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> On the subject of feline sleeping arrangements, when a cat already has two-thirds of a double bed, is said creature taking the mickey by shoving me in my belly with her hind paws in an effort to annex even more bedspace?



I resolve this by not having the cat in the bedroom when I am sleeping. She has two sofas, various blankets, chairs and a double bed to choose from so hard done by she is not.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 25, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> I resolve this by not having the cat in the bedroom when I am sleeping. She has two sofas, various blankets, chairs and a double bed to choose from so hard done by she is not.



Ah! but the one thing I notice you not having is a thumb latch door with a 2" gap at the bottom that a cat can get it's front paw under and give it a right good old

RATTLE RATTLE RATTLE BANG BANG SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE at 3 o'clock in the morning MANY MANY NIGHTS ON THE BOUNCE

I suspect, I maybe wrong but there's a fair chance that the cat might just end up on the bed


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 25, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Ah! but the one thing I notice you not having is a thumb latch door with a 2" gap at the bottom that a cat can get it's front paw under and give it a right good old
> 
> RATTLE RATTLE RATTLE BANG BANG SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE at 3 o'clock in the morning MANY MANY NIGHTS ON THE BOUNCE
> 
> I suspect, I maybe wrong but there's a fair chance that the cat might just end up on the bed



The cat used to scratch on the door so we made loud noises and she learnt not to do that. 

Cats can be trained.


----------



## toggle (Aug 25, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> The cat used to scratch on the door so we made loud noises and she learnt not to do that.
> 
> Cats can be trained.



unfortunately, so can bakunins. by cats


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 25, 2015)

toggle said:


> unfortunately, so can bakunins. by cats



Hah. 

I just can't sleep with animals on the bed or in the room.  When I was a kid I remember friends who had cats saying they woke up with the cat on top of their head and the thought of that freaks me out.  Obviously what others do is totally up to them and fine innit.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> My local station has its own cat:
> 
> 
> 
> It even has its own Twitter account: @TheGipsyHillCat



 Looking very similar to a certain Puisin relaxing on our TV box


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 25, 2015)

toggle said:


> unfortunately, so can bakunins. by cats



It isn't my fault you decided to take in Basement Cat's slightly more dictatorial twin.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Ah! but the one thing I notice you not having is a thumb latch door with a 2" gap at the bottom that a cat can get it's front paw under and give it a right good old
> 
> RATTLE RATTLE RATTLE BANG BANG SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE at 3 o'clock in the morning MANY MANY NIGHTS ON THE BOUNCE
> 
> I suspect, I maybe wrong but there's a fair chance that the cat might just end up on the bed


We are new to the cat game ,Puisin has worked out that scratching the carpet outside our bedroom will get mrs21 to give her attention, at 2am or later  she is banned mostly from the bedroom after the pissing and shitting under the bed incident


----------



## Fingers (Aug 25, 2015)

I have woke up on hundreds of occasions with a cat on top of my head.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I have woke up on hundreds of occasions with a cat on top of my head.



That has literally made me go cold.


----------



## passenger (Aug 25, 2015)

been on my bed all day don`t think shes going out 
litter tray out


----------



## Fingers (Aug 25, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> That has literally made me go cold.



Keeps your head warm meaning you do not need to wear a hat in bed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

We have had our first furball.

She's not a fan of being brushed, and she is not at all impressed with the furball paste Charlie used to love.

Am ordering one of those pet brush mitt things.

(amongst other things )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

I have to say, with every single vom Charlie did over the last 3 years potentially spelling disaster meaning his thyroid was playing up, my heart sank as soon as she started to heave. It'll take a very long time to get used to the idea that she's not ill (that I know of!). It's left me feeling a bit emotional!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

Of course, she vomited on her cat bed, which is now drying off and out of commission for a bit. Which makes me realise how silly it is to only have one cat bed.

Let's not talk about how many new cat beds I've just bought...

I blame High Voltage


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Let's not talk about how many new cat beds I've just bought...



in the words of sgt wilson, are you sure that's wise?

one of the rules of being a cat is that everything is a cat bed

with the possible exception of something that hooman intends as a cat bed...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> in the words of sgt wilson, are you sure that's wise?
> 
> one of the rules of being a cat is that everything is a cat bed
> 
> with the possible exception of something that hooman intends as a cat bed...



Oh, she makes a beeline for the cat bed I already have. She knows it's for her, and will plop herself down in it quite heavily rather than sitting outside of it on the sofa. I have full confidence she will similarly enjoy the other(s). I think it's wise to have at least one in reserve for times when the other(s) will invariably need washing. After her furball earlier, I replaced her now-drying cat bed with a fleece blanket and she spent an hour awkwardly walking along the back cushions of the settee, unsure what she was supposed to do now there wasn't a nice cushioned circle for her to imprison herself in.

Charlie used to let you pick him up in it and transport him around the room if you wanted to sit down where he was lying. Peggy will let you pull her a short distance in it, but isn't having any of this flying carpet/bed nonsense. Give it time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2015)

i think you have a defective cat



this is natural cat behaviour - 







unless of course there's a dog bed to sleep on...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh, I DO have a defective cat, most definitely. I put an empty cardboard box in the living room for her this afternoon.

She has shown absolutely no interest in it whatsoever. 

Maybe she's not a cat at all.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

In more positive news, her claws seem to be a great deal better, and I've pulled up the cotton sheets I'd put in the back bedroom. The carpet there is the same as on the stairs, but 'fresher', having not been tramped all over several times a day for years. So its loops are even more loopy and catchable. But it doesn't seem like she's having many problems with them at all now


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh, I DO have a defective cat, most definitely. I put an empty cardboard box in the living room for her this afternoon.
> 
> She has shown absolutely no interest in it whatsoever.
> 
> Maybe she's not a cat at all.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 75836



Right?

I'm so confused.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Right?
> 
> I'm so confused.



Relax, your feline overlord might be a little eccentric but, given time and fussing, she'll continue settling in and have you under the paw in no time. It'll take a while for you to get to know each other, but all will be well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> Relax, your feline overlord might be a little eccentric but, given time and fussing, she'll continue settling in and have you under the paw in no time. It'll take a while for you to get to know each other, but all will be well.



But... cardboard boxes, dude. It's like she's never even seen a cat meme.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> But... cardboard boxes, dude. It's like she's never even seen a cat meme.



When mogs do the otherwise unexplainable I adopt the simple mantra 'It's a cat thing.' I find that, rather than driving myself madder than usual trying to figure out cat logic, it's just so much easier to accept tat, regardless of the oddness to we humans, a cat's actions always make sense to the cat. Whether or not they make sense to the humans is, naturally, not of the slightest interest to the kitteh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm going to make her sit through the entire works of Maru. It's the only logical course of action.

She does, however, like videos of birds. Charlie was scared of them.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 26, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm going to make her sit through the entire works of Maru. It's the only logical course of action.
> 
> She does, however, like videos of birds. Charlie was scared of them.



Many cats like videos and TV programmes involving wildlife. It's their version of the Shopping Channel.


----------



## Epona (Aug 26, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I have woke up on hundreds of occasions with a cat on top of my head.



Same here, when I first got Sonic as a 13 week old kitten he was so devoted to me that he had to sleep on my head every night - I'd wake up unable to move my head due to him tangled in my hair and purring.  Sorry to say that he was banned from the bedroom once he got big enough to start causing serious neck pain.  He has dealt with that just fine, but he does climb all over me in excited greetings when I emerge from the bedroom!

On a slightly more sinister note, Radar caught another mouse last night.  He doesn't eat them (insufficient gravy content I suspect), he leaves them in the doorway of the bedroom so that we can't help but notice them when we go to bed.  This one though - previously, they have just been dead mice.  This one was - well, very badly mutilated.  Not eaten.  Just when hubby picked it up in some tissue to dispose of it, it kind of fell apart and mouse-gore splattered on the carpet like some sort of rodent slasher movie. Bloody chunks of it fell off.  It looked as though it had been put in a blender, and was quite disturbing.  Is that in any way normal, or should I be sleeping with one eye open just in case mutilation-cat turns his attentions on us?


----------



## toggle (Aug 26, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> Hah.
> 
> I just can't sleep with animals on the bed or in the room.  When I was a kid I remember friends who had cats saying they woke up with the cat on top of their head and the thought of that freaks me out.  Obviously what others do is totally up to them and fine innit.



depends on the animal. madamme has good manners. she won't step on bare skin, dosen't sit on someone's chest or head in bed, usually settles down on a spare bit of bed, and if she parks on us at night, it's usually on someone's arse. and she's quiet, and dosen't scratch if she's shifted. so she's in with us at least part of almost every night. we did try shutting her out a few times when we first moved and she was in most nights, but she was terrified of storms and we gave up after being woken up by a terrified cat in the hallway who was absolutely desperate for someone to be with. she's a bit less needy now, after I sat through a couple of storms with her holding her tight, but still wants a lot of company

i did however, shut out the constantly fighting kittens, one of whom morphed into th cat, who liked to kill feet that were moved under the duvet. and if pouncing on feet didn't get movement, then she would reach under the duvet and run a single claw lightly along the sole of the foot to just wake me up enough so id move about in a fun way. 

oh, and when i stayed at a freind's house, i did work out that sharing a bed with a 6 stone pointer, however well mannered, just didn't work. so he got shut out. my friend used to let him in when i overslept. no alarm clock in the world is as effective as a very large and very playful dog.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 26, 2015)

Epona said:


> . . . I have plenty of recent photos on my camera and on my phone . . . I keep meaning to rectify the situation . . .  some photos . . . this evening . . .



Granted that is VERY SELECTIVE quoting - so please forgive me 

But <tap tap tap> times passing


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2015)

The ludicrously gorgeous, sleek and purebred idiot cat sleeps on an old removal van packing blanket (the sort rewoven from old fabric scraps that is an odd grey/beige colour and really scratchy) on top of a cardboard box full of football shirts in the corner of our room  

He climbs on the bed periodically to check we are still there and if I am reading has been known to get under the duvet with me and curl up against my stomach. He started when I was pregnant as apparently the baby's heartbeat is the same rate as a cat's or something. He still does it/ it's adorable


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 26, 2015)

I wish I had a cat.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 26, 2015)

Every home feels more like a home with a cat

Is it that you can't have a cat or circumstances don't allow for a cat - you could always look into fostering cats


----------



## Epona (Aug 26, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I wish I had a cat.



Just search this thread for terms such as "pissed on the bed", "mouse gore", "huge scratch", "bloody vet bill!" and "the little shit" - that ought to make you feel better


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 26, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I wish I had a cat.


 
How much do you enjoy cleaning up sick?

I adore them fanatically (as may be obvious from my obsessional activity on this thread) but I am very very glad to only have a timeshare in a loancat. They take over your whole life, you know.


----------



## QOTH (Aug 26, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> How much do you enjoy cleaning up sick?
> 
> I adore them fanatically (as may be obvious from my obsessional activity on this thread) but I am very very glad to only have a timeshare in a loancat. They take over your whole life, you know.



The other day I:
1) got woken up by celebratory yowling at 4am because the lads had caught a mouse. 
2) 'Found' said mouse, or rather mouse entrails with my bare feet the following morning. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Epona (Aug 26, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> How much do you enjoy cleaning up sick?
> 
> I adore them fanatically (as may be obvious from my obsessional activity on this thread) but I am very very glad to only have a timeshare in a loancat. They take over your whole life, you know.



Oh yeah, I didn't even think to mention the sicking, it happens that frequently that cat sick is just something I consider a regular part of my day.


----------



## toggle (Aug 26, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Every home feels more like a home with a cat
> 
> Is it that you can't have a cat or circumstances don't allow for a cat - you could always look into fostering cats



yep. one of the people I work with fosters because they go away quite a bit. fostering lets them have kitteys about, but without worry of how cat will cope with them being away. 

plus, they get nearly constant kitten.


----------



## toggle (Aug 26, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> How much do you enjoy cleaning up sick?
> 
> I adore them fanatically (as may be obvious from my obsessional activity on this thread) but I am very very glad to only have a timeshare in a loancat. They take over your whole life, you know.


i've only had to clean up one lot of sick from this cat. oh and one lot of piss. after the door was shut to the room with the mog bog in it and she found bakunin's socks and pissed on them, cause they already were stinky.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 26, 2015)

Just insured Chester which means he's mine now! My forever cat! Probationary period passed - me and chester!

He more or less follows us round the house now sleeping near us rather than on us. Still don't like being picked up but happy to be put on laps and loves attention. comes running at us miaowing now when we arrive home, instead of hiding! And he's grown a lot. Tiny little thing he was, and he's all chunky and a proper boy cat now.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 26, 2015)

toggle said:


> i've only had to clean up one lot of sick from this cat. oh and one lot of piss. after the door was shut to the room with the mog bog in it and she found bakunin's socks and pissed on them, cause they already were stinky.



Be glad you never had to clean up the Great Porridge Outfall Disaster of 2014.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 26, 2015)

Mzee Smudge has just been rushed to the emergency vets, because he suddenly can't walk. He's very dehydrated. He's been on meds for several months as his kidneys are packing up. He didn't appear for his dinner, and we found him under next door's hedge, barely moving.

If he doesn't pick up overnight, we'll decide whether he needs to be put down. I don't want him in any pain, or to be too mucked about. He's about 17 years old and 'adopted' us in the Elephant in 1999. Unlike the other animals, he was never insured, so the costs are high atm, but the old war horse has senior status and gets what he wants.

It's never any easier, it's always bollocks


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that, eatmorecheese. I hope they're able to make him comfortable, and that you can get some peace of mind knowing they're looking after him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 26, 2015)

eatmorecheese said:


> Mzee Smudge has just been rushed to the emergency vets, because he suddenly can't walk. He's very dehydrated. He's been on meds for several months as his kidneys are packing up. He didn't appear for his dinner, and we found him under next door's hedge, barely moving.
> 
> If he doesn't pick up overnight, we'll decide whether he needs to be put down. I don't want him in any pain, or to be too mucked about. He's about 17 years old and 'adopted' us in the Elephant in 1999. Unlike the other animals, he was never insured, so the costs are high atm, but the old war horse has senior status and gets what he wants.
> 
> It's never any easier, it's always bollocks





((((emc and kitty))))


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 26, 2015)

oh, so very sorry to hear that, (((eatmorecheese & MzeeSmudge))) my sympathies ...


----------



## Epona (Aug 26, 2015)

eatmorecheese said:


> Mzee Smudge has just been rushed to the emergency vets, because he suddenly can't walk. He's very dehydrated. He's been on meds for several months as his kidneys are packing up. He didn't appear for his dinner, and we found him under next door's hedge, barely moving.
> 
> If he doesn't pick up overnight, we'll decide whether he needs to be put down. I don't want him in any pain, or to be too mucked about. He's about 17 years old and 'adopted' us in the Elephant in 1999. Unlike the other animals, he was never insured, so the costs are high atm, but the old war horse has senior status and gets what he wants.
> 
> It's never any easier, it's always bollocks



So sorry to hear that, best wishes to you.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 26, 2015)

poor auld fella. sorry eatmorecheese.


----------



## CRI (Aug 26, 2015)

Haven't checked in for ages and wow, glad to hear about the return of the prodigal puss, trashpony  and welcome Peggy Vintage Paw So sorry to hear about Smudge eatmorecheese

Not a lot of news here, although Breeze now tries more to sniff and lick Charlie Papillon's ears, which he doesn't really like.  She just thinks he has a hygiene problem and can't help herself.  They don't exactly snuggle, but manage to get fairly close at times, which is sweet.


----------



## Epona (Aug 26, 2015)

toggle said:


> i've only had to clean up one lot of sick from this cat. oh and one lot of piss. after the door was shut to the room with the mog bog in it and she found bakunin's socks and pissed on them, cause they already were stinky.



I think in my case, I have 3 indoor only cats (so they aren't doing their vomming out in the garden, and there are 3 of them), and they all bolt their food.  It has got a bit better since I switched all their wet food to Bozita (that has also settled Sonic's bowels, he's not had the runs in ages), and their dry snack to RC Siamese - which is designed so cats with long jaws can't shovel it in without chewing.

So I'm down to sick 3 times a week (ie once a week from each) rather than 9-10 times a week.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2015)

I found Peggy's listing on Iris' FB page from back in 2013 before she was rehomed to the lady before me. It clearly states there she was 8 and spayed. So that makes her 10 (maybe nudging 11), and still spayed 

Not a word, Puddy_Tat ...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2015)

Talk to me about old people food.

Or, well, old cat food.

I didn't bother with it for Charlie until the last couple of years, in which he developed a taste for Royal Canin 12+ in gravy. It doesn't particularly cost any more than the usual stuff, and I find myself so easily swayed by the swish marketing talk that tells me various ingredients will help aid against kidney problems and arthritis and certain destruction...

Those in the know... what do you think?


----------



## toggle (Aug 27, 2015)

Epona said:


> I think in my case, I have 3 indoor only cats (so they aren't doing their vomming out in the garden, and there are 3 of them), and they all bolt their food.  It has got a bit better since I switched all their wet food to Bozita (that has also settled Sonic's bowels, he's not had the runs in ages), and their dry snack to RC Siamese - which is designed so cats with long jaws can't shovel it in without chewing.
> 
> So I'm down to sick 3 times a week (ie once a week from each) rather than 9-10 times a week.



ouch.

i've never had that kind of level of catsick. not from any cat, but then i've also never had a proper greedy guts. even madamme who was starving when we took her in has never scoffed until she's sick. but cause she was a stray for 18 months and wasn't 2 when we took her in, a delicate stomach would have killed her I reckon.

and she likes the bozita as well.after an initial sulk that it didn't come in gravy. so she didn't get any wet food at all for 4 days (unlimited dry and mouse before you worry i'd been starving her), then she decided it was nice. 

as do I. because my whole kitchen dosne't smell of something vile.

and it's astounding how far it goes.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 27, 2015)

I know when mine is about to chuck because it sounds likes she's shouting 'mommmmmy'. 
I still don't get to the heaving, wretching,  bridged back sod before she hurls on my pillow though.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Talk to me about old people food.
> 
> Or, well, old cat food.
> 
> ...



Right, here's a bit of my cat "history" and association with cats

First cat was a 1st birthday present from a cousin - Jenny - she died just before my 21st birthday, so she was knocking on 20 - she was fed a typical 1960-80's cat diet -whatever the pet food companies thought were right at the time, nothing special, Felix biscuits and stuff from the fish mongers - in fairness my mother did all of the looking after, but that's where I get my understanding of cats from

Squeak - actually my sisters cat - ginger tom - hit by a motorbike and survived, ended up with leukaemia and was pts far too young - so this doesn't really count but was fed the same as Jenny

Tori and Pink - two sisters - both pretty much looked after by my mother, again, Tori was hit by a car around 10 years of age, Pink was hit by something and smashed her leg but survived - she was hit by a car a second time didn't survive - she got to about 14 not on any special diet

Jess - my lovely Jess - again, she was MY first proper cat, I chose her from the rescue (well she chose me, but you know what I mean) - she didn't really have a special "aged" cat diet until Mrs Voltz came along - she got to 14-17 years of age, can't remember exactly, she had all her teeth removed - so I'd recommend biscuits featuring in a cats diet more than it did with Jess, she was pretty much, from memory wet food - cancer got her

Bob - "acquired" by an ex - he was a stray who used to scavenge from the local bins when she took him in - she left, Bob didn't - he was a food bin, simple as that - never really had a special diet until Mrz Voltz came along - but feeding Bob was never difficult - he got to "officially" 20 years of age when his kidneys packed up - he'd been on a renal diet/any damn food we could get into him probably for the last 6-8 months of his life

Rusty - she was No 3 cat when we had Jess and Bob at the same time - again, from the start nothing special on the diet front - she got to 16-18 years old before we lost her to cancer

FiFi - we got her when she was about 10 years old - she's officially an "old dink" and is on and will only really eat Purina Old Dink Food (+7 years old biscuits)

Casper and Clive - got them when they were about 2 years old - so I've got them on cat food, nobby cat food, but cat food - I'm still trying to settle on a food they like, but we're coming down to Bonzita biscuits being a bit of a favourite (thank you Epona for mentioning them in a aaaggggeeeesssss ago post - they seem to hit the target) and I'm still after a wet food for them - at the moment, pretty much any wet food seems to make them a "little loose" - but the wonder that is Zooplus is giving me LOADS to choose from

So, back to your original question (I DO go on a bit, don't I)

I genuinely believe that pet food dietary knowledge has improved massively over the years - I can remember with Jenny getting to 20 and people were genuinely amazed at such an old cat and I remember thinking at the time that any cat getting to 10-15 years old was having a good knock

Now

I'd feel cheated if we don't get at least another 5 years with FiFi and I'll expect more - so I'm expecting her to hit 17+ Mrz Voltz will have her on old dink biscuits with the occasional treat, but she doesn't really "do" treats and as she gets older the diet will change - we'll almost certainly start looking at a diet to help her kidneys as she gets older

The boys - again, I'm expecting them, barring getting hit by something and where we live that's vanishingly unlikely, to be around a LONG time - in my head they're our last but one or two "round of cats" before we die - there's a cheerful thought for you - but I'm 54, the boys are 2 - so another 15+ years and I'll be coming up to 70 - there you go - one more "round of cats" to go


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw - hmmm, I don't know if I can advise, Hilli was technically on a special diet all the time and despite her congenital digestive disorder managed over 17.
But we did alternate various brands/diets to give her some variety. Including the senior and indoor versions from Hills / Purina and something else I can't remember. Being indoor only we could keep an eye on the in and outs to see if anything was upsetting her system and change it as required. Bolted excess food and furballs were about the only things that came back up, even when she was getting poorly towards the last few months of her life, and even then it was quite rare.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 27, 2015)

Loki did a massive furball sick up on my clean on duvet cover last night


----------



## Cribynkle (Aug 27, 2015)

Archie warns me when he's going to throw up a hairball by hissing, it usually gives me enough warning to chuck him outside


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Not a word, Puddy_Tat ...
> 
> View attachment 75872


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, the good news is - the boys heated cat basket has arrived - so that's good Yaaaayyy!

And

I've managed to squeeze in another Zooplus order in before my spending there is being curtailed - it's only food - please god don't let them go off their "favourite" biscuits - I also accidentally ticked the 3 pack of feathers option as well - they do love destroying them - bless


----------



## QOTH (Aug 27, 2015)

eatmorecheese said:


> Mzee Smudge has just been rushed to the emergency vets, because he suddenly can't walk. He's very dehydrated. He's been on meds for several months as his kidneys are packing up. He didn't appear for his dinner, and we found him under next door's hedge, barely moving.
> 
> If he doesn't pick up overnight, we'll decide whether he needs to be put down. I don't want him in any pain, or to be too mucked about. He's about 17 years old and 'adopted' us in the Elephant in 1999. Unlike the other animals, he was never insured, so the costs are high atm, but the old war horse has senior status and gets what he wants.
> 
> It's never any easier, it's always bollocks



That sounds like what happened to Senior cat last year.  He stopped eating, started drinking and weeing loads and got put on medication / special food and perked up for a while, but just suddenly went downhill.  The vet was able to make him comfortable with IV fluids, but once their kidneys go (and often by the time you notice they're not well, a lot of the damage has been done), there's very little that can be done. Hopefully the vet will be able to get him going again.  

It's horrible, but very common in elderly pusscats it seems.


----------



## Manter (Aug 27, 2015)

Idiot cat has sicked up three times in his life- all furballs, all downstairs, all on hard flooring


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 27, 2015)

Loancat is staying with me and has obviously been reading this thread ... distinguished himself last night by furiously insisting on being Let Out the front of the house at 11pm (catflap is at the back, but that would be too easy)  ... so that he could go two doors down and howl at the front door of his local nemesis, offering him out. "look, I'm allowed in the road whenever I like and YOU'RE NOT. quien es el mas macho?" etc.

Then woke me early this morning with the gulpy gobs meaning IMMINENT PUKING but I managed to get him off the bed and away from my shoes just.in.time.

awkward little fluffy silky psycho that he is.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you for the potted history of cats, High Voltage - that's the sort of thing I've been wondering about of late. There seem to be plenty of 20 year old cat stories where all they had their whole lives was Whiskers and whatever random biscuits were on sale at the supermarket. My childhood cat, Smokey, was a Whiskers Supermeat/Chunks and biscuits gal and lasted until 19. Her kidneys weren't so great towards the end, but the vet never recommended a special diet beyond cooked chicken every now and again. Being in the days before the internets, we didn't research anything, just did what the vet said. 

Peggy Ruxpin (new nickname, coined last night) seems quite happy with her RC Ultra-Light and whatever mystery biscuits the shelter gave me for her. I've got some James Wellbeloved Senior biscuits I'm slowly adding to them so she can switch to them once the mystery biscuits are gone. I've got a smattering of other gravy foods should the need arise, and hopefully once she's shifted her shelter weight she'll find something else she likes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2015)

I FUCKING LOVE NEW TOYS


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2015)

Sleepy afternoon, after playing with all those new toys this morning.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 27, 2015)

As a side note, being Aspie I've always found I understand cats instinctively (unlike humans) and tend to get along with mogs rather better than I do with people. I was wondering if this was a common factor among us Aspies.


----------



## izz (Aug 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Talk to me about old people food.
> 
> Or, well, old cat food.
> 
> ...


When our Bob (RIP) was in his late teens the vet said cats do last a lot longer nowadays due to advances in pet food 'technology' and quality, so we've decided to always feed age-appropriate foods now if possible.


----------



## toggle (Aug 27, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> As a side note, being Aspie I've always found I understand cats instinctively (unlike humans) and tend to get along with mogs rather better than I do with people. I was wondering if this was a common factor among us Aspies.



statistically, yes. and all people on the autistic spectrum and animals in general. there have been numerous studies showing that being arround animals is a really good thing for people on the spectrum, stuff like reducing anxiety and improving children's social communication


----------



## Mogden (Aug 27, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> As a side note, being Aspie I've always found I understand cats instinctively (unlike humans) and tend to get along with mogs rather better than I do with people. I was wondering if this was a common factor among us Aspies.


Yesyesyes although I'm still undiagnosed. If a cat wants you,  they definitely want you.  If they don't they don't.  It frustrates me that human interactions aren't that easy.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> We have had our first furball.
> 
> She's not a fan of being brushed, and she is not at all impressed with the furball paste Charlie used to love.
> 
> ...


Mrs21 seems to have developed an expertise on cat gift websites


----------



## Manter (Aug 27, 2015)

I am still intrigued by the concept of a heated cat bed


----------



## Epona (Aug 28, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> As a side note, being Aspie I've always found I understand cats instinctively (unlike humans) and tend to get along with mogs rather better than I do with people. I was wondering if this was a common factor among us Aspies.



Absolutely.  I understand the cats   Their interactions, moods, body language are actually very straightforward to me.  Interactions with humans are a confusing maze with potential downfall at every corner.  I think it is simply because they do not give confusing messages, if they are in a 'leave me alone' mood they do not smile and say hi and pretend.  I also easily accept their 'leave me alone' times, cos I know that feeling.  I find cats really easy to read (not just cats, but many animals, they don't say one thing when they mean another).


----------



## Epona (Aug 28, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Granted that is VERY SELECTIVE quoting - so please forgive me
> 
> But <tap tap tap> times passing



Sorry, something really unpleasant is going on at the moment (not to do with the cats or my relationship with hubby) but we have a lot of stress at the moment and it doesn't seem the right time to be working out how to get cat photos off my phone when we are looking for legal advice about something serious and in limbo waiting to see what will happen in a bad situation.  Hopefully will get around to sorting some photos over the weekend, but it may have to wait for a bit.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 28, 2015)

Manter said:


> I am still intrigued by the concept of a heated cat bed



Snuggly leopard print bed with a low watt heating pad in the base - costs about .23p / day to run - where the boys are going to be spending their day when "out" of their overnight room is a bit chilly and with it not getting any warmer (I REFUSE to say with W_ _ _ _ r word just yet but we all know what that means) they need a solution - and looking at the amount of white fur in the bottom of the bed it would appear to be a bit of a hit with both boys - just as well as now it can't go back


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 28, 2015)

One broken cat

 

One unbroken cat - and for added cat cussedness - the unbroken cat used the cat tree to get into the box


----------



## Mogden (Aug 28, 2015)

Trying to keep up with cool cat pics and failing! Wilbur has suddenly gotten very homely and I'm assuming the weather is a factor, and was vocal and very present when I returned from work earlier. Cooked a roast chicken this evening which makes my heart pang for Sachin as it was his bestest thing in the whole cat world. The others do share it with me but they don't have his batshit must have chicken attitude. I miss him still


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 29, 2015)

Spot next door's cheeky fucker cat


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Is that your garden Rutita1? It's blooming massive! And lush space


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 29, 2015)

Garden envy again Rutita1 

Mzee Smudge is back in the building. Vets cost £560 (ARGH). He's got a tough of pancreatitis and his kidneys are buggered. I'd expect we've got a few months more with him. Very affectionate today. The vet said that he was proper fighting to rip his drip out the whole time, like a don 

Moz brought a mouse in just now (second kill of the day) and Mzee growled and chased him out of the building. The war horse lives. Worth the money, will eat beans on toast through September


----------



## Epona (Aug 30, 2015)

Rutita1 - your garden is gorgeous!


----------



## Manter (Aug 30, 2015)

Idiot cat helping himself to raspberries from the fridge as I unpacked the shopping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I did intervene before someone tells me raspberries are poisonous- mostly because raspberries are expensive!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 30, 2015)

longcat!


----------



## Manter (Aug 30, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> longcat!


He is huge. It's mostly fluff, but the two reactions we get most often when people see him for the first time are 'omigod he's gorgeous' and fucking hell he's huge'. 

Apart from the Jehovah's Witness who thinks he's a demon


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 30, 2015)

Manter said:


> He is huge. It's mostly fluff, but the two reactions we get most often when people see him for the first time are 'omigod he's gorgeous' and fucking hell he's huge'.
> 
> Apart from the Jehovah's Witness who thinks he's a demon



On the subject of huge cats, I've always been partial to the Maine Coon:






They're quite chunky.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2015)

The friend who hooked me up with Peggy has a Maine Coon, 11 kilos of pure joy.


----------



## oryx (Aug 31, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> On the subject of huge cats, I've always been partial to the Maine Coon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG, what a magnificent beast!

I had two cats who were half Maine Coon - the male was normal size and the female slightly on the small side. IIRC the mother (who was the pure Maine Coon - the father was the local Mr Lover Tabby) was quite small.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 31, 2015)

That's basically a Lynx!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2015)

Peg still doesn't seem to want to drink water. I've seen her drink twice since she's been here. She gets very excited at the prospect of going in the bathroom and jumping on the sink - which ties in with her last owner saying she liked to drink from a dripping tap - but she's very reluctant to actually drink there.

However, she loves the gravy on her food, and of late I've been adding water to it. It doesn't seem to put her off, and she'll tolerate it even when it starts to resemble soup, so for the time being that's how I'm getting water into her, which is good enough I suppose. 

She sat on my knee for quite a long time this evening 

She's become less clingy now. Not as many headbutts, but they do still happen now and again. She still loves rubbing around my legs, and against anything that stands still for long enough. She adores playing with toys and stalking moths. She's happy to sleep in a room on her own now. At first she had to be near a person, but now she'll go and sleep on the bed on her own for hours at a time.

She LOVES her new cat beds. They have super soft and fluffy bottoms, and she kneads them while making the cutest chirping noises. This one in particular is a fave - very soft.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh, and she doesn't tend to ask for food, she just waits until you go and feed her. And if she _does_ ask for food, it's tough to work out if she is, because it seems to resemble her normal 'let me love you' behaviour. But then when she comes into the kitchen while I'm feeding her she will rub herself against things once or twice, and then just sit there ever so patiently. She's a very polite cat, not at all destructive (Charlie would demolish an entire room if you weren't fast enough to feed him). I'm still finding it difficult to read some of her behaviours, but that will come in time.


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2015)

I saw a MC stud at a cat show once, he was utterly massive, like a miniature fucking lion.  The owner told me he weighed 35lbs.  The heaviest of my boys (who has just knocked a load of stuff off a bookcase and fallen awkwardly trying to get back down to the ground, idiot lump that he is bless him) weighs 14lbs (not fat, just large and muscular), and he seems massive to me.  He is an ex-stud and is big for his breed (Oriental Shorthair) but would be tidgy next to a 35lb MC.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2015)

Manter said:


> Apart from the Jehovah's Witness who thinks he's a demon


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 1, 2015)

Manter said:


> I am still intrigued by the concept of a heated cat bed



Now, with an added extra soft base pillow - honestly, Mrs Voltz took one look at the recent addition to the boys sleeping arrangements and commented that their bed is better than ours - whereupon she decided to sit in it as if to make a point (yes, she did fit - quite comfortably, actually)


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 1, 2015)

Epona said:


> . . . The heaviest of my boys (who has just knocked a load of stuff off a bookcase and fallen awkwardly trying to get back down to the ground, idiot lump that he is bless him) weighs 14lbs (not fat, just large and muscular), and he seems massive to me.  He is an ex-stud and is big for his breed (Oriental Shorthair) but would be tidgy next to a 35lb MC.



That's a goodly weight for a "normal" cat - I remember Large Boned Robert - at his peak just tipped the scales at 6.6kg - I'd like to say that he, like Epona's "lump" was not fat, just large and muscular - but I'd be lying - the funniest thing we saw was Bob trying to get out of the cat flap - getting lodged half way through, with his rear legs sticking out straight behind him and having to pull himself through with his front legs (the cat flap was a little small as well) - and then Rusty coming along behind him and deciding to motivate him through the flap with a raking of her claws across his arse

It was about this time that he was put on a strict diet and we did get his weight down to a more manageable 4.5 - 5kg - and he slipped through the cat flap like a greased cat going through a greased cat flap


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 1, 2015)

Peggy's a pudgy thing. But like Charlie, from above/behind when standing she looks sleek and healthy, but her belly wobbles when she runs, and when she lies on her back it all flops out.

Turns out the wet food she likes the most is the diet food, so she's on that for the moment. I haven't had her weighed yet, but I'll try to wean her over to some 7+ old people food once she's looking a little more healthful. She's getting plenty of exercise, she's very active, full of energy, and I give her a good workout with her toys 2 or 3 times a day, and she has a good run around herself every now and again.


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 1, 2015)

More Chester pics:













He jumps up on the bed now and attacks our feet to get us up to feed him. 
Going to get him neutered next pay day. Poor Chester.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 1, 2015)

Need a bit of advice: I have two adult cats, I feed them three pouches each a day of felix. They just seem hungry all the time though. They pounce on me as soon as I step foot into the kitchen.  I used to mix wet and dry feeds but was advised against it. Am I feeding them enough, is there a better food I can give them to keep them fuller for longer? Many thanks kitty thread.


----------



## izz (Sep 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Need a bit of advice: I have two adult cats, I feed them three pouches each a day of felix. They just seem hungry all the time though. They pounce on me as soon as I step foot into the kitchen.  I used to mix wet and dry feeds but was advised against it. Am I feeding them enough, is there a better food I can give them to keep them fuller for longer? Many thanks kitty thread.


Can't really advise at the moment but would want to ask:-

how old are they ?
what genders are they ?
do they look porky or do you know their weights ?
who advised you against a mix of wet and dry ?


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 1, 2015)

This pic reminds me of one of a series from Calvin and Hobbes - where Calvin, I think, is due home from school and in about 3 frames you get various tiny "bits" of Hobbes waiting in hiding - in one a bit of tail, in another an ear etc - and the last one it's Kablam-O - as Hobbes goes crashing into Calvin


----------



## Maharani (Sep 1, 2015)

izz said:


> Can't really advise at the moment but would want to ask:-
> 
> how old are they ?
> what genders are they ?
> ...


1. They are 3.
2. Both girls. 
3. One is decidedly bigger than the other and does try to steal the smaller one's scran. 
4.  Vets and friends.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> This pic reminds me of one of a series from Calvin and Hobbes - where Calvin, I think, is due home from school and in about 3 frames you get various tiny "bits" of Hobbes waiting in hiding - in one a bit of tail, in another an ear etc - and the last one it's Kablam-O - as Hobbes goes crashing into Calvin










maybe this one - although it was fairly regular

i can't find the one where hobbes manages to hide behind the standard lamp...


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> 3. One is decidedly bigger than the other and does try to steal the smaller one's scran.



TECHNOLOGY IS YOUR FRIEND


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i can't find the one where hobbes manages to hide behind the standard lamp...



found it


----------



## Maharani (Sep 1, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> TECHNOLOGY IS YOUR FRIEND



My vet told me about these. I'll look em up.  So presumably it closes if the bigger one nudges the other one away? 
Thanks.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 1, 2015)

That's the theory - and again, zoo plus is your friend


----------



## Maharani (Sep 1, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> TECHNOLOGY IS YOUR FRIEND



They're about £100!


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 1, 2015)

£86.99 - and you can get a further 7% off if you "buy" an annual 7% discount off every purchase you make "thing" which costs <£10

But it's technology sorting out something - you can't put a price on that


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2015)

Are their bowls in the same place?  You might find feeding one at one end of the room and the other at the other discourages stealing half way through a meal.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 1, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> Are their bowls in the same place?  You might find feeding one at one end of the room and the other at the other discourages stealing half way through a meal.


Yeah but when I tried moving them before they freaked out. 

Main question is though is 3 packets of wet food enough? They're like dogs; always on the prowl for food.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yeah but when I tried moving them before they freaked out.
> 
> Main question is though is 3 packets of wet food enough? They're like dogs; always on the prowl for food.



It's more than what we give our cat.  She has a pouch twice a day and she is generally satisfied.  Every so often she'll shout at night for an extra pouch but that seems to coincide with when she's spewing furballs. 

Perhaps a higher protein food would be better for them; Applaws (which is hideously expensive) is good, especially the dry stuff.  You only have to give a small amount so it lasts a good long while.


----------



## Manter (Sep 1, 2015)

We give the cat two small things of applaws a day, but he has biscuits always available. Apparently it's some kind of evolutionary thing, little and often. He eats probably quarter of a bowl of biscuits a day, and eats his wet food in two goes, so he usually has a bit left....whereas if we don't put them out he bolts his wet food and vets at us. Vet says he is perfect weight, no fat belly on him at all- basically he's regulating himself


----------



## toggle (Sep 1, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> It's more than what we give our cat.  She has a pouch twice a day and she is generally satisfied.  Every so often she'll shout at night for an extra pouch but that seems to coincide with when she's spewing furballs.
> 
> Perhaps a higher protein food would be better for them; Applaws (which is hideously expensive) is good, especially the dry stuff.  You only have to give a small amount so it lasts a good long while.




Yep. switching to the higher meat content foods has led to a significant decreace in rate of consumption and in demands. you can actually eat your dinner in the same room as her without her starting begging. 


and Maharani, were there specific reasons why you got the recomendations of wet foods only. because the usual recomendations tend to be 'a bit of both' so they get the benefit of crunchies for their teeth and the high water content to protect from urinary tract problems. another reason to use dry foods as well is that if your cat isn't a scoff the lot and then puke type feeder, dry food can be left out all the time, so cats can follow a natural feeding pattern of eating small amounts 10-15 times a day, rather than a couple of big meals.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 1, 2015)

toggle said:


> Yep. switching to the higher meat content foods has led to a significant decreace in rate of consumption and in demands. you can actually eat your dinner in the same room as her without her starting begging.



Her Moggesty doesn't beg, merely issues a Royal command.


----------



## Epona (Sep 2, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> £86.99 - and you can get a further 7% off if you "buy" an annual 7% discount off every purchase you make "thing" which costs <£10
> 
> But it's technology sorting out something - you can't put a price on that



Yeah, fuck that, I feed the food bully in a different room.
Electronic cat feeding gadget - £87
Stopping the cats interfering with each others meals for free - £Priceless


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2015)

Different brands should have feeding guidance on the pack or the box somewhere. You'll need to know their weight to apply it, though.

For example, the Royal Canin Ultra Light I'm feeding Peg at the moment, it says 4.5 pouches a day for a 5kg cat. Many of them also state how that should be adjusted if your cat is overweight or underweight. You need to do a bit of maths if you're feeding a mix of dry and wet, or mixing and matching your various wet foods, but if you do half the rda of one and half the rda of the other it should work out fine.

But there's no way to apply a standard rule across all foods of X per day, since they all have different calorie contents.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 2, 2015)

Manter said:


> . . . no fat belly on him at all - basically he's regulating himself








WAT!1!!!!1


----------



## toggle (Sep 2, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> Her Moggesty doesn't beg, merely issues a Royal command.



fine.

there is a significant decrease in the level of royal commands. we, or rather you as the royal doormat actually gets to eat your own dinner unmolested. 

occasionally


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 2, 2015)

i have a woman staying with us Monday - Friday. she is a "cat person" and has six of her own. she joined us yesterday and bought treats to feed my cats with. she got home two hours earlier than us and sent maybe 20 pictures of my cats to me via whatsapp, eating the treats she had bought them, telling me she thought my cats were too thin (they're not, however all of hers are massively overweight). i asked her not to feed the cats treats and she said she wouldn't. then at 2 in the morning i hear her coaxing them into her room, obviously with treats.

this morning she sent me a text informing me the cats had slept with her (we leave the house before she wakes up)

weird or not weird? last night was the first night she's been with us and i really don't want her feeding them anymore of that cat crack stuff  she seems ok apart from that


----------



## passenger (Sep 2, 2015)

the lady of the house bonnie


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 2, 2015)

toggle said:


> fine.
> 
> there is a significant decrease in the level of royal commands. we, or rather you as the royal doormat actually gets to eat your own dinner unmolested.
> 
> occasionally



I am NOT just the Royal Doormat. I'm also Chief Butler, Head Chef, Head Doorman, Dispenser of Cuddles, Tickles and Strokes, Guardian of the Royal Treats, Massager of the Royal Ego, Groveller-in-Chief, Emptier of Her Moggesty's Regal Litter Box, Pourer of the Royal Cat Milk and Occasional Scratching Post.

It's a full-time job, I'll have you know.

You're just jealous because I get more lap time than you, so there.

***Goes off to fuss over the Supreme Being***


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Sep 2, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> i have a woman staying with us Monday - Friday. she is a "cat person" and has six of her own. she joined us yesterday and bought treats to feed my cats with. she got home two hours earlier than us and sent maybe 20 pictures of my cats to me via whatsapp, eating the treats she had bought them, telling me she thought my cats were too thin (they're not, however all of hers are massively overweight). i asked her not to feed the cats treats and she said she wouldn't. then at 2 in the morning i hear her coaxing them into her room, obviously with treats.
> 
> this morning she sent me a text informing me the cats had slept with her (we leave the house before she wakes up)
> 
> weird or not weird? last night was the first night she's been with us and i really don't want her feeding them anymore of that cat crack stuff  she seems ok apart from that


You need to set the boundaries


----------



## Cloo (Sep 2, 2015)

Put in catflap just before we went away round the side of the house. She knows it's there, but because she can see us sitting in the lounge through the glass doors she sits there miming 'Oi! Hoomins! Door!' and won't go through the flap until one of us has shouted 'CATFLAP!' out of it. By which time we might as well have opened the doors, but we don't want her to start expecting it as a matter of course.


----------



## izz (Sep 2, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> i have a woman staying with us Monday - Friday. she is a "cat person" and has six of her own. she joined us yesterday and bought treats to feed my cats with. she got home two hours earlier than us and sent maybe 20 pictures of my cats to me via whatsapp, eating the treats she had bought them, telling me she thought my cats were too thin (they're not, however all of hers are massively overweight). i asked her not to feed the cats treats and she said she wouldn't. then at 2 in the morning i hear her coaxing them into her room, obviously with treats.
> 
> this morning she sent me a text informing me the cats had slept with her (we leave the house before she wakes up)
> 
> weird or not weird? last night was the first night she's been with us and i really don't want her feeding them anymore of that cat crack stuff  she seems ok apart from that


think weird tends to be on something of a sliding scale for cat people, I quite like being awakened by soggy nose nudges in the early hours of the morning but accept its not to everyone's taste. As they're yours you have a perfect right to insist she doesn't feed then anything if she stays with you again and if she does then she can't stay.


----------



## CRI (Sep 3, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> On the subject of huge cats, I've always been partial to the Maine Coon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of Breeze's ex / kitten father, Ted.  You can't tell from this, but he's a good size.






She's pretty small for a Maine Coon female, but still about twice the weight of Charlie Papillon.


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> i have a woman staying with us Monday - Friday. she is a "cat person" and has six of her own. she joined us yesterday and bought treats to feed my cats with. she got home two hours earlier than us and sent maybe 20 pictures of my cats to me via whatsapp, eating the treats she had bought them, telling me she thought my cats were too thin (they're not, however all of hers are massively overweight). i asked her not to feed the cats treats and she said she wouldn't. then at 2 in the morning i hear her coaxing them into her room, obviously with treats.
> 
> this morning she sent me a text informing me the cats had slept with her (we leave the house before she wakes up)
> 
> weird or not weird? last night was the first night she's been with us and i really don't want her feeding them anymore of that cat crack stuff  she seems ok apart from that



She's a feeder.  Tell her they have an allergy and will shit and puke all over the place if she doesn't stop giving them treats.  Actually, that is the rational response, I'd have yelled at her already  

Oh and btw a lot of people who have overweight cats think my cats are too thin - my vet however says it is refreshing to see normal athletic cats instead of obese ones, apparently it makes a nice change.

If anyone ever turns up with treats again, tell them one of your cats is diabetic and on a strict food regime and confiscate any treats or food that you don't approve of. I actually think your guest's behaviour is outrageous.


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> found it



Love that


----------



## toggle (Sep 3, 2015)

Epona said:


> She's a feeder.  Tell her they have an allergy and will shit and puke all over the place if she doesn't stop giving them treats.  Actually, that is the rational response, I'd have yelled at her already
> 
> Oh and btw a lot of people who have overweight cats think my cats are too thin - my vet however says it is refreshing to see normal athletic cats instead of obese ones, apparently it makes a nice change.
> 
> If anyone ever turns up with treats again, tell them one of your cats is diabetic and on a strict food regime and confiscate any treats or food that you don't approve of. I actually think your guest's behaviour is outrageous.



i agree. 

turning up to someone's house, specially if i'm staying over, i might well take something for the animals as well as some vino. but unless it's a repeat visit, then i'll hand it all to my freind and let them decide. exception tends to be when the animal knows me and knows i arrive with treats and i know from a past visit it's something they can have. and, this is usually dogs, but their nose is usually in my bag looking for their pressie before i get to put it down. i wouldn't think about giving random stuff to people's pets without permission any more than i'd give loads of stuff to their kids. 


and nods. healthy cats are supposed to be sleek. not rotund.


----------



## toggle (Sep 3, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> I am NOT just the Royal Doormat. I'm also Chief Butler, Head Chef, Head Doorman, Dispenser of Cuddles, Tickles and Strokes, Guardian of the Royal Treats, Massager of the Royal Ego, Groveller-in-Chief, Emptier of Her Moggesty's Regal Litter Box, Pourer of the Royal Cat Milk and Occasional Scratching Post.
> 
> It's a full-time job, I'll have you know.
> 
> ...



i on the other hand, share my home with a cat who isn't in charge of me. and get to sleep without a tail being flicked up my nose.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 3, 2015)

toggle said:


> i on the other hand, share my home with a cat who isn't in charge of me. and get to sleep without a tail being flicked up my nose.



She has granted me the concession of sleeping by my feet mostly, to be fair.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2015)

Listening to Ted the vet talk about how Charlie needed to lose weight was amusing after he told me his cat is fat and has diabetes.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 3, 2015)

The boys in their "Love Nest" - notice Caspers nicely stumpy tail compared to Clives luscious, full length example


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 3, 2015)

Epona said:


> She's a feeder.  Tell her they have an allergy and will shit and puke all over the place if she doesn't stop giving them treats.  Actually, that is the rational response, I'd have yelled at her already
> 
> Oh and btw a lot of people who have overweight cats think my cats are too thin - my vet however says it is refreshing to see normal athletic cats instead of obese ones, apparently it makes a nice change.
> 
> If anyone ever turns up with treats again, tell them one of your cats is diabetic and on a strict food regime and confiscate any treats or food that you don't approve of. I actually think your guest's behaviour is outrageous.



when i say Monday - Friday, i mean she is a lodger! she has her own place, which she goes back to on Friday evening. She is with us 4 nights a week. bloody hell, my cats are gonna be off the scale cat BMI wise soon   

actually she seems to have heeded my words, although she did say yesterday that "vets are the last people to know anything about cat nutrition". i assume this is because so many vets have told her her cats are overweight  also, pip, the big one, got sick on her bed, so hopefully this is a lesson learned


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2015)

Hactually....

vets are often a bit clueless about nutrition. They don't get a great deal of training on it, unless they personally go and seek it out after the fact, which they don't tend to because they'll often pick up a different specialisation, like imaging or surgery. And the big pet food companies that tend to have a 'vet' range work in a similar manner to pharma companies in how they tout their wares to local surgeries. All those bags of Hills Science Diet stacked up in the waiting room are there because a deal was struck for cash money, as opposed to the vets going out and tracking down the best diets for pets and choosing to stock it.

That said, many cats live to a fine old age on a diet of whiskas and go-cat, so I think it's all a bunch obfuscating blargle-de-goop anyway, and you're best just doing what your cat is happy with.


----------



## passenger (Sep 3, 2015)

why does my cat stay out for two hours, then jump 
threw the window like jessica ennis on steroids, to 
do a big shit in the litter tray, the cat is 8 years old


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 3, 2015)

She's well litter trained - Bob would do the same - he'd be out for ages and then come in to use his box and then go out again - and what Bob used to leave in his box would have been much better outside, in someone else's garden preferably <JOKE!! not really>

[Edit: stupid typo - - - again]


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 4, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Hactually....
> 
> vets are often a bit clueless about nutrition. They don't get a great deal of training on it, unless they personally go and seek it out after the fact, which they don't tend to because they'll often pick up a different specialisation, like imaging or surgery. And the big pet food companies that tend to have a 'vet' range work in a similar manner to pharma companies in how they tout their wares to local surgeries. All those bags of Hills Science Diet stacked up in the waiting room are there because a deal was struck for cash money, as opposed to the vets going out and tracking down the best diets for pets and choosing to stock it.
> 
> That said, many cats live to a fine old age on a diet of whiskas and go-cat, so I think it's all a bunch obfuscating blargle-de-goop anyway, and you're best just doing what your cat is happy with.



true, but what i said to her was "the vet says their weight is fine", when she said they were skinny. she then responded with, "vets are the last people to know about cat nutrition"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2015)

Peggy just weed on the carpet!!!!!! In the corner of the room!!!!!

She had been in the kitchen with me, it seemed like she was asking for food (it's still difficult for me to read her behaviour at the moment). I needed to get rid of some of her old food, so I ushered her into the living room and shut the door so I could open the back door and go to the dustbin. Her tray is in the kitchen.

She'd only been locked out of the kitchen for 2 or 3 minutes at most, and when I went back in there was a little puddle behind the door in the corner.

I'm quite taken aback. Charlie never once weed on the floor. He missed his tray now and again, but he never went in a different part of the house. Up until then she'd been using her tray quite happily. 

I've given it a good clean with some proper pet carpet cleaner, and sprayed it with feliway. I've dug out the old feliway diffuser as well and put it on. 

I hope this doesn't become a habit.

What might have caused it? The things I can think of:

- she just really needed a wee: this is the simplest but tbh she wasn't fussing around her tray when she was in the kitchen, and was only locked in the living room for the time it took for me to take all the rubbish out
- she's stressed by something: maybe she was stressed from being shut out, but she's been shut out before and not done this; maybe she was stressed because she wanted food, but usually when she wants food she asks and if she doesn't get she calmly has a little lie down for a while, or something
- she's ill: she seems otherwise fine in herself, she's been playing with her toys plenty today, she's been asleep on my knee for a couple of hours tonight while I've been reading, she's been eating as normal (although when I just fed her she didn't really want much of it, but previous to that she was eating some biscuits)

Oh god, please don't let this be a thing she starts doing now


----------



## Epona (Sep 5, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> when i say Monday - Friday, i mean she is a lodger! she has her own place, which she goes back to on Friday evening. She is with us 4 nights a week. bloody hell, my cats are gonna be off the scale cat BMI wise soon
> 
> actually she seems to have heeded my words, although she did say yesterday that "vets are the last people to know anything about cat nutrition". i assume this is because so many vets have told her her cats are overweight  also, pip, the big one, got sick on her bed, so hopefully this is a lesson learned



Yep actually vets ARE shit on nutrition... but that is no excuse for her to feed your cats without your permission.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Sep 5, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy just weed on the carpet!!!!!! In the corner of the room!!!!!
> 
> She had been in the kitchen with me, it seemed like she was asking for food (it's still difficult for me to read her behaviour at the moment). I needed to get rid of some of her old food, so I ushered her into the living room and shut the door so I could open the back door and go to the dustbin. Her tray is in the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Sounds like she just needed a wee, sometimes they're like kids as in - do you want to go to the loo before we leave? No then 2 minutes into the trip bawling that they're desperate to go.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2015)

KeeperofDragons said:


> Sounds like she just needed a wee, sometimes they're like kids as in - do you want to go to the loo before we leave? No then 2 minutes into the trip bawling that they're desperate to go.



God I hope so!

I'm going to go over that spot again later today with the little carpet cleaner machine - I just did it with the carpet soap and kitchen roll last night (it was nearly pigging midnight). I don't _think_ I can smell much down there, but she probably still could. As it's behind a door I've propped the door completely open so she can't get to it anyway.

In other news (somewhat related) I'm going to have to be really careful with doors. She doesn't understand how to work them. Charlie could break through a latched door. She doesn't understand what to do with her paws to open one that's quite far ajar. Every now and again if a door has closed a little too much and she wants to get through, I'll get down on all fours and try to show her what to do, using my hand to gently pull at it once or twice. She tried to mimic me once... by standing on her back legs, putting both her front paws on the door and pushing it shut  Since the door to the kitchen likes to swing shut quite a lot I'm going to have to be vigilant. It's going to be a bugger in winter, there's a right draft comes through there and I often close it to.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2015)

How does a cat get to be 11 and not understand how to open a door?

There's a growing list of evidence that suggests she is not, in fact, a cat at all. Doesn't like cheese, doesn't like ham, doesn't like boxes, doesn't jump up on the sideboard to knock things off onto the floor while looking at me as if to say "yeah, you can't stop me." 

WHAT IS SHE?


----------



## passenger (Sep 5, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I hope this doesn't become a habit..
> 
> Oh god, please don't let this be a thing she starts doing now



my cat has a great life, eats well, groomed all the time has a large 
green out the back just  jump out the window ,but no if i don`t leave
a litter tray out she will go in snecky places


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2015)

She has been extremely hyper since her little accident last night. I've just spent an entire hour playing with her, culminating in her tearing through the rooms upstairs chasing a red laser pointer. Hopefully she's knackered herself out now and will have a kip. I know she's knackered me out.

I've just ordered one of them UV lights, in case I need to track down if this has happened elsewhere. My nose is notoriously mischievous, telling me there are smells when there aren't, and now I'm on the sniff-out for wee it'll be trying to convince me there are little pools of it everywhere


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'll get down on all fours and try to show her what to do, using my hand to gently pull at it once or twice





Vintage Paw said:


> putting both her front paws on the door and pushing it shut


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2015)

neighbour's kitty has decided that under my car is her new favourite hiding / napping spot.

took a few minutes to coax her out before i could go out this afternoon...


----------



## passenger (Sep 5, 2015)

love the av puddy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2015)

It seems to be becoming something of a nightly ritual, Peggy sprawling out on my lap, rendering me incapable of doing anything for a while (read: going on 2 hours now). 

I've finished reading the manga I was binging, and now I really need a wee but she's very peaceful.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2015)

I really do need that wee.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 5, 2015)

I have fallen in love with a Turkish street cat who spent most of the evening on my lap.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2015)

SHE MOVED, I CAN GO FOR A WEE NOW.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> SHE MOVED, I CAN GO FOR A WEE NOW.



you won't get the chair back, though...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 6, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you won't get the chair back, though...



She moved because she decided it was time for food. And after food she invariably decides it is time to play. So I have managed to get my seat back. And she is galloping backwards and forwards through the bedrooms upstairs.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> She moved because she decided it was time for food. And after food she invariably decides it is time to play. So I have managed to get my seat back. And she is galloping backwards and forwards through the bedrooms upstairs.



Sounds like Midnight once she'd realised that this was home. Her house, with her humans, living under her rule.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 6, 2015)

I think she's getting a bit _more_ jumpy with every passing day. Noises outside freak her out a bit, just a bit mind. At first she wasn't too bothered, but now she'll perk right up and look very concerned and alert in that direction. Is it too daft to think the more she's settled the more she worries about being taken away again? Yes, that's daft. Cats don't have that level of reasoning. OR DO THEY?

Maybe there's just something about me that makes cats highly strung.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe she was too scared before to react - catatonic 

My cats stand up and lean against doors to open them. They haven't ever figured out that technique only works in one direction  Even the puppy has worked out that he can curl a paw around the baby gate to open it and he's not even 4 months old 

The cats are sleeping on the same bed! And I think they were playing together in the early hours. Finally feels like the house is getting back to normal (excepting the canine interloper)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 6, 2015)

I woke up this morning to find Peg sprawled on my chest with her paw resting on my cheek. I squeed as silently as I could. I couldn't quite reach my phone to take a picture. Must start sleeping with my phone in my hand 

She's currently on her back on the floor in the sun rubbing her ears against the carpet like some kind of drugged up imbecile. 

Well, she was. I spoke too soon. The washer just finished and beeped and she's made a run for it in case it was, in fact, the well known evil beeping cat eating monster.


----------



## toggle (Sep 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think she's getting a bit _more_ jumpy with every passing day. Noises outside freak her out a bit, just a bit mind. At first she wasn't too bothered, but now she'll perk right up and look very concerned and alert in that direction. Is it too daft to think the more she's settled the more she worries about being taken away again? Yes, that's daft. Cats don't have that level of reasoning. OR DO THEY?
> 
> Maybe there's just something about me that makes cats highly strung.



I had reckoned madamme's fear of noises was because she had been out in storms, and because the place where we used to live, the sound of fireworks echoed across the water back and forth until it sounded like the bombardment of the somme. 

but i do wonder how much we put the behavior of our rescued cats down to behavior of that cat because of specific expereinces, or 'cats being cats'. and we expect odd behavior out of cats. rather than looking at the specifics of how their experinces of being in rescue, or being shunted from place to place or being a stray will affect their behavior. Freind who had a springer, she was his third owner, because he was so crazy. like really really thick and energetic, even compared to other springers. he was also neurotic and needy. she used to take him to a friend's house when she was at work because he could not cope being on his own, just panicked completely. and i think there's a point where we expect that kind of expereince to affect a dog, but discount it a lot more in cats. cause they are supposed to be adaptable, loners, cause they don't show stuff so obviously - hiding under a table, or following someone from room to room is a bit more subtle than a rampaging springer.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 6, 2015)

Certainly, the last few months at the shelter must have had an effect on Peg. I'm nervous about taking her to the vet on weds. I haven't tried to get her into her carrier since she came here. I was going to have a test run but tbh I'm not sure it's a good idea in case she hates it that much and then resists even more when it comes to the real thing. After weds, periodically I'm going to pop her in there, carry her downstairs/upstairs, then let her out and give her a treat, so she _hopefully_ gets vaguely used to being put in there.

I hope she's not a scratcher when it comes to being poked and prodded by vets. I also hope she can hold her bladder for the length of time it takes to get there and back! I'll reduce the amount of water I put on her food from the night before, and cross my fingers. I'll put a couple of towels in the carrier, and take a spare in my bag. It's not so bad if you're in your own car, but I'll be in a cab and god knows what they'll be like if the distinct smell of cat piss starts radiating from the back of the car.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh god - fakey pissed and shat herself when I took her to the vet. It was pretty grim - I wasn't very popular at the vet (and my car stank for about a week)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 7, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Oh god - fakey pissed and shat herself when I took her to the vet. It was pretty grim - I wasn't very popular at the vet (and my car stank for about a week)



This puts me at ease...


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2015)

Daft cat's taken to sleeping in a plant pot.


----------



## Manter (Sep 7, 2015)

Idiot cat 'helped' me wrap the boy's presents


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 9, 2015)

It's Peg's first big trip to the vet tomorrow. I plan to lure her into her carrier with treats (the ones she reacts to like crack). I'm sure I would be able to manhandle her in, but if I can do it the easy way, I will.

I've cut down on the water I'm adding to her food so as to avoid the possibility of her pissing on the way there and back


----------



## Epona (Sep 9, 2015)

Good luck at the vet Vintage Paw


----------



## Libertad (Sep 9, 2015)

Good luck Peg.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 9, 2015)

Good Luck (((Vintage Paw & Peggy)))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 9, 2015)

It all went well. It was easy enough to get her in her carrier. She cried the way there, but didn't on the way back. She didn't really settle though.

It seems she's not a scratcher - she was reasonably relaxed, if a little curious and slightly nervous. No tantrums, though she did jump down for a wander around the room at one point.

She's a full kilo heavier than Charlie was, and Charlie was a pudgy bugger. Ted reckons it'll be okay if we can get her down to around 6kg. Bloody hurt my wrist getting her out of the taxi, heavy bugger.

She seems in good health. She had her vaccinations, and I need to go back for round two since we don't know when she was last jabbed. Heart and lungs sounded good, kidneys were equal size, not too big, not too small. He noticed how deep set her eyes were, she has a very deep thingymajiggy (the tear duct type thing), and he reckons that's why she gets so much gunk at the corners of her eyes. He had a big old squeeze of her eyes, which kind of squicked me out, but he couldn't see any immediate worries, apart from just being aware they're a bit special. He said her teeth were in a good state.

AND SHE DIDN'T WEE. 

Jesus though, 6kg.'

He was super happy I'd adopted an older cat from Iris'. He used to call Charlie 'monster' because he was big, and when he called me into the room he looked in her carrier and asked "what have we got this time, then?" and I replied, "another monster" and he did a massive grin. 

*sigh* I've missed Ted.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 9, 2015)

I think she's forgiven me. I've just had a head-butt.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 9, 2015)

Still loving her plant pot


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Still loving her plant pot



looks like you have a good crop of kitteh this year


----------



## oryx (Sep 9, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Still loving her plant pot



What an absolutely beautiful cat!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2015)

Vintage Paw - do you mean she weighs 7kgs?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2015)

We've had Puisin in a pet hotel all week as we are away (in Suffolk) she's going to punish us when we pick her up on Friday . The hotel did tweet a picture of her which was nice


----------



## passenger (Sep 9, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Vintage Paw - do you mean she weighs 7kgs?


has he got a dog


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2015)

here is an article about some feral cats in peckham in south east london:
The Car Park Cats Of Peckham


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 9, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Vintage Paw - do you mean she weighs 7kgs?



I was so taken aback I forgot to make a proper note of it, but let's say about 6.5kg for the sake of no clarity whatsoever 

There is quite a sleek cat under all those floppy bits.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2015)

i am looking after a sick cat next week. she is diabetic and needs blood tests and insulin twice a day. i am used to that, but now she has more problems and stroking makes her feel worse


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i am looking after a sick cat next week. she is diabetic and needs blood tests and insulin twice a day. i am used to that, but now she has more problems and stroking makes her feel worse





(((poorly kitteh)))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh dear. Good luck with her, OU.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 9, 2015)

Peggy seems settled. I am rendered one handed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2015)

I like that type of bignosed cat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2015)

She has got a big nose. She's quite interesting to look at. The top of her head is very long and flat, she has high cheekbones, and quite big front paws. Her eyes are recessed, and she has a big old snozzle. She's quite long as well, looks elegant when she sits up. I think she has some oriental breed in her lineage somewhere buried deep down.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 10, 2015)

Well, we've just got back from taking our neighbours Dogue de Bordeaux / Bull Mastiff cross for her daily walk (what's this doing on a cat thread I hear you ask?)

On completing the leisurely 1 hour walk and about to drop the lump back off with said neighbours - we're walking down the stairs that lead to our neighbours house where, who should be at the gate but Casper - Casper the shy, frightened little cat who would barely say boo to a goose - Willow takes a look at Casper and Casper takes a look at Willow (Willow btw is a 45kg+ lump of happiness and muscle) - Casper disappears into their garden and Willows wants to go and "make friends"

Also

Where we live is a goodly way from a main road - nice and safe cat territory - our neighbours are <20 yards from a busy main road and are probably a good 200 yards away from our house - Casper has been seen returning from this general direction "a few times" by Mrs Voltz - lets hope he has a very severe fright and never goes that way again


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2015)

Peg just did another rogue wee. This time 3 feet away from her tray in the kitchen. She didn't make any attempt to go to her tray, she just went straight by the back door, then scraped at the door mat a couple of times. WHYYYYYYYYY?

Her tray is clean, she's had no problems using it or with the litter before. She's meant to have been an indoor cat, so it'd be strange if it's her wanting to go outside to do it. I can't let her out round here, there's a busy road just 4 doors down, a busy car garage directly opposite, the only green space is across that busy road. 

What's going on?


----------



## Manter (Sep 12, 2015)

I have no idea what he's doing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2015)

Manter said:


> I have no idea what he's doing



secret cat stuff...


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 12, 2015)

Casper appears to like Chicken Tikka
Clive has forgotten about coming up on my lap for treats and strokes (little shit)
Both of them have taken to staying out far too late in the evening - granted they both come back home, but long after it's gone dark - it's a worry
Casper has spent far too much of this morning "serenading" FiFi whilst she's trying to sleep on our bed (with us in it as well) - he has not got a particularly soothing singing voice


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peg just did another rogue wee. This time 3 feet away from her tray in the kitchen. She didn't make any attempt to go to her tray, she just went straight by the back door, then scraped at the door mat a couple of times. WHYYYYYYYYY?
> 
> Her tray is clean, she's had no problems using it or with the litter before. She's meant to have been an indoor cat, so it'd be strange if it's her wanting to go outside to do it. I can't let her out round here, there's a busy road just 4 doors down, a busy car garage directly opposite, the only green space is across that busy road.
> 
> What's going on?


Maybe her tray was by the mat before? Or she can smell wee on it? My cat used to wee on the carpet right in front of the litter tray. He stopped when I bought a little mat which smelled strongly of nylon and put it on top of the carpet where he wee'd


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 12, 2015)

She could still be picking up "other cat smells" and is marking her territory - Rusty (Hellspawn beast, from Hell) took to weeing at the top AND bottom of the stairs EVERY. FUCKING. NIGHT. for far too long - but it ran into months and possibly years - she had unlimited access to outside - and this was the problem - outside had unlimited access to inside, and there was an interloper and Rusty was protecting her territory - Bob just couldn't be arsed, so protection duties of the "hoomans" fell to her


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2015)

Poor Missy (my friend's cat). she has a cancerous tumour in her throat, which is why she's wheezing so much and breaths with her mouth. The vet removed some of it yesterday and she seems ok but she's  very squeaky - she sounds like Gizmo from Gremlins, which is very cute but also distressing. You couldn't even stroke her before as purring made her throat swell even more, causing her breathing difficulties (how sad is that? purring being bad for a cat  ) but now she breaths better so you can cuddle her again. I'm looking after her for a week as my friend is going on holiday, but i'm worried the poor kitty may snuff it while i'm looking after her.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2015)

Puisin  has been extra affectionate since we 'rescued' her  from the cat hotel (which was very good btw) jumped on my lap for the first time in about 6 months


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 12, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> She could still be picking up "other cat smells" and is marking her territory - Rusty (Hellspawn beast, from Hell) took to weeing at the top AND bottom of the stairs EVERY. FUCKING. NIGHT. for far too long - but it ran into months and possibly years - she had unlimited access to outside - and this was the problem - outside had unlimited access to inside, and there was an interloper and Rusty was protecting her territory - Bob just couldn't be arsed, so protection duties of the "hoomans" fell to her



I think this is the most likely thing. My doormat is brand new, so shouldn't smell of Charlie. And Charlie didn't especially spend any time by the back door where she most recently weed, so I wouldn't have thought she was drawn particularly to that area, but it's possible the general smells of him could trigger stress on occasion, and the back door that leads to the place where interlopers could potentially come in would be a good place to mark, in kitty logic. It's entirely possible there's been a cat coming in the back yard, and she has uber super smell ability and can tell it's been there. The way she's been sniffing at the door cracks suggests something along those lines.

She went in her tray yesterday and this morning as normal. She seems chilled out.

I've been furiously going round in various corners with the feliway.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Poor Missy (my friend's cat). she has a cancerous tumour in her throat, which is why she's wheezing so much and breaths with her mouth. The vet removed some of it yesterday and she seems ok but she's  very squeaky - she sounds like Gizmo from Gremlins, which is very cute but also distressing. You couldn't even stroke her before as purring made her throat swell even more, causing her breathing difficulties (how sad is that? purring being bad for a cat  ) but now she breaths better so you can cuddle her again. I'm looking after her for a week as my friend is going on holiday, but i'm worried the poor kitty may snuff it while i'm looking after her.



This is what happened to Charlie. A massive tumour in his throat affecting his breathing, purring set off hiccups and coughs that were very distressing. Sadly for Charlie trying to remove it paralysed his larynx, and in addition the cancer had spread into his lymph system, meaning it would be cropping up elsewhere. We had to let him go.

If Missy is doing better after the surgery though I'm sure she'll be fine during your week with her. If you were looking after her for 6 months then I'd expect something to happen (not necessarily losing her, but her needing continual treatment, her tumour changing in some way, etc) but a week is nothing and cats are tough little shits.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 12, 2015)

Please give Missy a little stroke from me, if she's amenable to it.


----------



## Epona (Sep 13, 2015)

When Jakey first came to live here he sprayed our bedroom curtains.  Several times.  And he still has a penchant for pissing on our bed or on a pile of laundry.  He just seems to be kind of wanton as to where he pisses - we cope with it because we adore him, and we have a washing machine that can take a duvet.
Female cats are just as likely to mark their territory as males, and are often more protective of their territory.

I do wonder whether she smelled Charlie (bless him) around the place and needed to make it hers.  If that makes sense.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2015)

I can't get these pills down Missy  
I have to get them down! They're for her thyroid.
Shit, I have to do this every morning! Aaargh.
Have to give her steroids twice a day too and stab her ear and get enough blood out of it to test for insulin. Then inject her with insulin. 
But all that's easy compared to getting her to swallow a pill!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 13, 2015)

Have you got one of those pill dispensers? I have to say you're very brave looking after a cat with such complex medical needs - I'm not sure I would


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2015)

Nope. Been trying to just get her gob open and stroke her throat til she swallows but that's easier said than done.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope. Been trying to just get her gob open and stroke her throat til she swallows but that's easier said than done.


Have you tried wrapping her in a towel? Squeeze jaws open, close shut after dropping pill down her throat. Clamp shut until she swallows. That's what I do. It's a bit brutal but it's the only way it works for me


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry OU can't help on this - me and Mrs Voltz are a bit wussy when it comes to forcing meds into cats - we always look for an easier option

For example, pills covered in "that magic liver paste" that gets mentioned so many times, which Bob refused - so we ended up with smallish pieces of chicken with a slit cut into it and the pill inserted into that

And on the subject of giving meds to "reluctant" cats - we'd be fine and dandy with FiFi but the boys would be a massive struggle - neither of them are catch holdable of to put into a towel to medicate - so what are your various magic ways of getting hold of a cat - say, to put into a cat basket for a vet trip - we can get them into their safe room but actually catching hold of them is a nightmare


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2015)

On the subject of that magical liver paste I touted far and wide:

Peggy doesn't like it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 13, 2015)

We have major trouble getting Trillian to swallow pills too OU, in fact her worming pill is really quite out of date as a result  The pill dispensers are invaluable. Otherwise speed is of the essence - I'd say that I try and use speed over towel wrapping these days. I did find that during the few weeks I had to administer twice daily pills that she got better towards the end of it*. Not sure if she had just become resigned to it or whether I got much more skilled in doing it.

*It didn't last


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2015)

OU, I can only suggest - if the manual method isn't working at all - trying any and all available yummy foods. Butter, cheese, marmite (some cats adore it and it won't hurt them in the slightest in small amounts), various pates or meat spreads, cheese spread - basically anything that you might be able to stuff a pill into that a cat might see as a fun and tasty treat.

If you really do end up not being able to get it into her, depending on how bad her hyperthyroidism is, a week will likely be too long for her to go without the tablets without some adverse reactions, which can be anywhere from slightly elevated hormone levels leading to increased appetite and weightloss and maybe vomiting etc, to stark changes in her heartrate and liver enzymes that can be very dangerous.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 13, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> We have major trouble getting Trillian to swallow pills too OU, in fact her worming pill is really quite out of date as a result



For worming they have spot-ons nowadays, which can be done when they're asleep.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 13, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> For worming they have spot-ons nowadays, which can be done when they're asleep.


I think that only works for certain types of worms. We're on advocate spot-on for fleas and some worms (which yes, is much easier to administer), but she still needs a 3 monthly worming pill for a specific type of worm. 

Anyway, this thread inspired me to give it another go. 5 minutes later we have one wormed but sulking cat.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 13, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I think that only works for certain types of worms. We're on advocate spot-on for fleas and some worms (which yes, is much easier to administer), but she still needs a 3 monthly worming pill for a specific type of worm.
> 
> Anyway, this thread inspired me to give it another go. 5 minutes later we have one wormed but sulking cat.


Yes I use advocate and also have to give them worming pills. I luckily have cats now who go limp in your arms whenever they need treatment. And the meds that Bubbles is on for his tracheal infection are liquid which is a huge relief. I hate giving pills to cats (probably not as much as they hate having them)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't really know the difference between the various flee/worming meds. Ted gave me a dose of Profender for Peg. She's an indoor cat, so he says just this one dose should be fine to clear her of anything that might be lingering (which it doesn't look like there is anything) and then it's probably not necessary to do it again unless there's any kind of worry. I rarely flead or wormed Charlie for the same reason.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2015)

Puisin being more affectionate


----------



## oryx (Sep 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope. Been trying to just get her gob open and stroke her throat til she swallows but that's easier said than done.



I used to crush the tablet between two teaspoons and put it in a small amount of food, waiting until the cat was hungry.

If you use this method do not let the cat see what you're doing. It will KNOW and will not eat the food.


----------



## izz (Sep 13, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> We have major trouble getting Trillian to swallow pills too OU, in fact her worming pill is really quite out of date as a result



Broadline Spot-On Solution for Cats from £18.18
good for fleas, lice, ticks and worms. I ensure target cat is asleep then warm it to blood heat before applying to nape.

e2a sorry I didn't read rest of thread before I posted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2015)

oryx said:


> I used to crush the tablet between two teaspoons and put it in a small amount of food, waiting until the cat was hungry.
> 
> If you use this method do not let the cat see what you're doing. It will KNOW and will not eat the food.


yeah, this worked, though i was told that she wouldn't eat it


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2015)

Mrs21 is a big fan of cat toys , from the sofa I can see 6  there are many others around the flat . She once ordered a cat toy rat , when it came it was actually bigger than puisin  who was scared of it  we took it to the charity shop who were a bit surprised but took it as there must be someone out there other than mrs21 who would buy it.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 13, 2015)

marty21 and Mrs 21 - might I suggest "feathers" as sold by that fine purveyor of accoutrements for the sophisticated feline

These will be destroyed in a matter of seconds by an enthusiastic cat attack - but they are cheap - get the 3 pack

And these, whilst appearing expensive will last and last and last - our 2 boys have barely got through half destroying the first attachment and they've given it a damn good go


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> marty21 and Mrs 21 - might I suggest "feathers" as sold by that fine purveyor of accoutrements for the sophisticated feline
> 
> These will be destroyed in a matter of seconds by an enthusiastic cat attack - but they are cheap - get the 3 pack
> 
> And these, whilst appearing expensive will last and last and last - our 2 boys have barely got through half destroying the first attachment and they've given it a damn good go


Mrs21 is a lurker on the thread and thanks you for your suggestions  she added that puisin is not a sophisticated feline and has a stolid penchant for 'mousy' toys . Although I'd like to add she recently bought a little mouse sized hedgehog which moves , this has yet to be tested.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 13, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 is a lurker on the thread and thanks you for your suggestions  she added that puisin is not a sophisticated feline and has a stolid penchant for 'mousy' toys . Although I'd like to add she recently bought a little mouse sized hedgehog which moves , this has yet to be tested.



We will want pics. And video, obviously.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2015)

I bought Peggy 'da bird' from Amazon. It is very much loved.


----------



## oryx (Sep 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, this worked, though i was told that she wouldn't eat it



Really glad it worked. Most cats are like the Borgias in Renaissance Italy when it comes to the possible adulteration of food.

In today's DCAKN, our ten year old, well-built younger cat was terrorised by next door but one's kitten coming into the back garden. 

She is uber-wuss puss.

Next door but one's kitten is gorgeous - looks like she is wearing eyeliner and is friendly and sweet.

Wish her owners were as nice but they are a strange, anti-social lot. All their cats (they have four at least) are adorable though.


----------



## CRI (Sep 13, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peg just did another rogue wee. This time 3 feet away from her tray in the kitchen. She didn't make any attempt to go to her tray, she just went straight by the back door, then scraped at the door mat a couple of times. WHYYYYYYYYY?
> 
> Her tray is clean, she's had no problems using it or with the litter before. She's meant to have been an indoor cat, so it'd be strange if it's her wanting to go outside to do it. I can't let her out round here, there's a busy road just 4 doors down, a busy car garage directly opposite, the only green space is across that busy road.
> 
> What's going on?


Just a thought, but might she need a bigger litter tray?  When we got Breeze, we started with the small tray we'd had for Herbie, which she'd mostly use, but there were still a few episodes on the front door matt.  Got a larger one and that seemed better, but I noticed she struggled a bit to use it, so finally just opted for a big plastic box - like an underbed storage box.  It's not elegant, but for Breeze, it seems being able to get completely inside the litter tray, tail and all, is the key to a comfortable and pleasant toileting experience.  No mistakes since then.

Herbie had been a "hoverer" so even a kitten size litter tray would have done for him. Different cats, different requirements  I suppose.



*Someone's about to get a whack here *


----------



## trashpony (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm trying to get a video of the puppy doing that stupid 'play with me' dance that puppies do in front of the cats. And their fuck off and die faces. It's very funny


----------



## CRI (Sep 13, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I'm trying to get a video of the puppy doing that stupid 'play with me' dance that puppies do in front of the cats. And their fuck off and die faces. It's very funny


Yep, I've seen it about 10 times today (and they don't grow out of it!)


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 14, 2015)

ok so the situation with the cat-lady lodger has got bad. I have asked her many many times to stop feeding the cats when she is there, and she says she isn't, but she clearly is, just in secret. she keeps cat treats in her bedroom and when she's not there at the weekends, both cats try and open the draws she keeps them in. anyway, it's becoming more of a problem because:

a) I don't know how much food the cats have been fed so i'm feeding them less than i would because i don't want them to get fat, but i don't know how much she's been feeding them so they could - theoretically - be going hungry
b) pip, the big tom-cat, has become really aggressive. he is always whining for food and when you don't give him any he hisses and growls at you (which is pretty much the entire time)
c) he's started bullying winnie, the small girl cat, really quite badly, i assume because there is now competition vis a vis food.
d) he's stopped using the cat flap - i think this is because he can't get through it because he's put on weight
e) he is not affectionate with us at all any more. stays out of our room, sleeps in lodgers room, on her bed
f) oh and she's told me she's going to steal him (she said it in a jokey way, but still)

i don't know what to do really, other than say if she doesn't stop feeding them, i'll have to give her notice. really unpleasant situation to be in  advice/thoughts welcome 

p.s. for those who didn't see my original post, she has six cats at her home (she only says with us monday-friday), and i'm not joking, they are obese!


----------



## Manter (Sep 14, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> ok so the situation with the cat-lady lodger has got bad. I have asked her many many times to stop feeding the cats when she is there, and she says she isn't, but she clearly is, just in secret. she keeps cat treats in her bedroom and when she's not there at the weekends, both cats try and open the draws she keeps them in. anyway, it's becoming more of a problem because:
> 
> a) I don't know how much food the cats have been fed so i'm feeding them less than i would because i don't want them to get fat, but i don't know how much she's been feeding them so they could - theoretically - be going hungry
> b) pip, the big tom-cat, has become really aggressive. he is always whining for food and when you don't give him any he hisses and growls at you (which is pretty much the entire time)
> ...


Yuk. What a nightmare.

I'd give her notice tbh.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 14, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> For worming they have spot-ons nowadays, which can be done when they're asleep.



Really?

My cat's worming is well out of date because I just couldn't get pills down her. She gets the flea stuff monthly though.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 14, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Really?
> 
> My cat's worming is well out of date because I just couldn't get pills down her. She gets the flea stuff monthly though.



I use Profender, but there are others such as Advocat that Agent Sparrow mentioned. They might cover different worms - there is a nice table online somewhere comparing them all but I can't find it from my phone atm. I think they all need a prescription.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 14, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I use Profender, but there are others such as Advocat that Agent Sparrow mentioned. They might cover different worms - there is a nice table online somewhere comparing them all but I can't find it from my phone atm. *I think they all need a prescription.*



I have major problems with getting my cat to the vet


----------



## izz (Sep 14, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> ok so the situation with the cat-lady lodger has got bad. I have asked her many many times to stop feeding the cats when she is there, and she says she isn't, but she clearly is, just in secret. she keeps cat treats in her bedroom and when she's not there at the weekends, both cats try and open the draws she keeps them in. anyway, it's becoming more of a problem because:
> 
> a) I don't know how much food the cats have been fed so i'm feeding them less than i would because i don't want them to get fat, but i don't know how much she's been feeding them so they could - theoretically - be going hungry
> b) pip, the big tom-cat, has become really aggressive. he is always whining for food and when you don't give him any he hisses and growls at you (which is pretty much the entire time)
> ...


This is all quite horrible for you, I can't understand her motives to be honest but there we are, I think she's behaving in a way which is unacceptable and giving her notice would be perfectly reasonable.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds like it's time for as quick and civil a termination of your lodger's contract as you can manage. She's obviously completely barking, has no boundaries, and is causing you and the cats stress and possible illness. So no need to keep having her in your home.


----------



## CRI (Sep 14, 2015)

This absolutely.  Make sure you document everything though - that you asked her not to feed your pets on x date, asked her again not to on y date, etc.  Make sure it's all above board.

I'd be absolutely tamping though   .  To me it's worse than eating food from the fridge you've asked them not to eat, turning up the heating full blast when you've asked them not to, damaging property in your home repeatedly, that sort of thing.  I mean cats aren't property in the same way, which actually makes it worse - not far from giving small children junk food when you ask politely that they don't.  If they'd been fish in a tank and she'd done that, they'd be dead already.  Your cats are already showing signs of damage to their physical and emotional health from her actions.

Get shut of her pronto.  Asshole!

edit:  she's the asshole, not you obvs!


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 14, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I have major problems with getting my cat to the vet



I think most vets are happy to prescribe it without seeing the cat, as long as they have seen it at some point. They don't exactly need to diagnose anything, just establish that the cat is at risk, for example because it goes outdoors.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 14, 2015)

Agree with everyone else. You've repeatedly asked her to stop doing it, and she is ignoring you. It's having a lasting effect on your pets' behaviours and likely on their health. imo she gets one last very serious sit-down talking to, explaining that you are extremely concerned with the effect her continued behaviour is having on your pets, and that while she can do what she likes with her own cats, your wishes are to be respected at all times no questions asked, and if she cannot agree to this she will be given notice because you will not continue to have a lodger who causes upset to your living arrangements.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 14, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I think most vets are happy to prescribe it without seeing the cat, as long as they have seen it at some point. They don't exactly need to diagnose anything, just establish that the cat is at risk, for example because it goes outdoors.



Yep, the main thing they need is an approximation of the cat's weight so they can give it the right dose. It's not precise. For example, Peggy got the 'big cats' dose of 5-12kg or whatever it was.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 14, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I think most vets are happy to prescribe it without seeing the cat, as long as they have seen it at some point. They don't exactly need to diagnose anything, just establish that the cat is at risk, for example because it goes outdoors.



I might give them a call..... although they haven't seen her since she was 4...... must be 8 years now :/


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 14, 2015)

I guess if you can weigh her before you call that might be useful. I normally use bathroom scales and weigh myself alone and then holding the cat. There's no way should would stay on the scales if you put her on there by herself.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 14, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I guess if you can weigh her before you call that might be useful. I normally use bathroom scales and weigh myself alone and then holding the cat. There's no way should would stay on the scales if you put her on there by herself.



I don't even have scales...... I have no idea how much I way (much more than I should, i know that  )


----------



## trashpony (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes the problem is that they medicate by weight. But Advocate has a much broader weight range than the alternatives which is why I use it. Annoyingly, Bubba K has dropped below the 5kg mark since he went walkabout which means they need different versions. 

dolly's gal - I'd give her notice because you've asked her once already and she's ignored you. Someone who doesn't respect your boundaries in respect of your animals isn't going to respect them in other ways either. 

I'm sure you can get another lodger who isn't batshit


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 15, 2015)

Fuck me, but we've (that'll be me, I chose him) got a "special" cat

There are certain noises that get associated with cats - certain noises that can only be created by "something" being knocked off "somewhere"

So imagine, for a moment, the kind of noise a basket, fairly well laden with recently ironed clothes that has been placed on a small pile of old newspapers would make if knocked on the floor by an inquisitive cat

Then extend this length of time this noise would normally last to one that now starts in the bed room, carries on down the landing, turns 90 degrees left onto the stairs, then makes an immediate further 90 degrees left, then comes down the stairs, stops at the bottom of the stairs, make a further 90 degrees left into the living room then makes a full 180 degree turn and goes back up the stairs then . . . stops

During this time you and your SO are sat on the sofa, initially startled, then panicking about the major disaster of your roof falling in, then both doing a total double take as a carrier bag with cat attached comes down stairs, then laughing, then laughing even more when lady cat who's just about peeled herself off the ceiling after taking off vertically due to the kerfuffle, jumps up on the sofa and looks up at the stairs with her head tilted to one side looking the very personification of WTF

Casper got into a paper carrier bag with a new shirt in the bag, and got one of the handles caught around his leg, then moved and the bag followed up - causing him to try and escape the evil death bag trap - which then proceeded to chase after him and the faster he ran the fast the bag tried to catch him - eventually breaking free from is death grip (the handle broke)

Catching cats maybe easier than I thought


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 15, 2015)

What's special about that High Voltage ? Seems like pretty regular cat behaviour to me. Put a rucksack on the floor and turn away for 45 seconds? It's full of cats. Doing some paving? Cats are all over that shit. Literally. You're going into the loft via a steep ladder? So are the cats. All these things happened to me on Saturday between 5 and 6.30 pm


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2015)

My old cat regularly rustled about in a cat dress


----------



## Manter (Sep 15, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> What's special about that High Voltage ? Seems like pretty regular cat behaviour to me. Put a rucksack on the floor and turn away for 45 seconds? It's full of cats. Doing some paving? Cats are all over that shit. Literally. You're going into the loft via a steep ladder? So are the cats. All these things happened to me on Saturday between 5 and 6.30 pm


You spend your Saturday evenings paving?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 15, 2015)

Im just having a debate on another forum, where many people are insisting 5-7 years is the average life expectancy for an indoor-outdoor cat..... that can't be right, surely?


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 15, 2015)

Manter said:


> You spend your Saturday evenings paving?



Just finishing off stacking the slabs ... besides, 5pm is afternoon, not evening


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Im just having a debate on another forum, where many people are insisting 5-7 years is the average life expectancy for an indoor-outdoor cat..... that can't be right, surely?



Not my experience, but as an average due to higher rate of accidents perhaps? Especially in town.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Sep 15, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> ok so the situation with the cat-lady lodger has got bad. I have asked her many many times to stop feeding the cats when she is there, and she says she isn't, but she clearly is, just in secret. she keeps cat treats in her bedroom and when she's not there at the weekends, both cats try and open the draws she keeps them in. anyway, it's becoming more of a problem because:
> 
> a) I don't know how much food the cats have been fed so i'm feeding them less than i would because i don't want them to get fat, but i don't know how much she's been feeding them so they could - theoretically - be going hungry
> b) pip, the big tom-cat, has become really aggressive. he is always whining for food and when you don't give him any he hisses and growls at you (which is pretty much the entire time)
> ...


I'm sorry but it's your home & your rules, she's ignoring anything you are telling her & it's affecting your cats' health; she needs to go


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree - your house, cats and rules.
If she can't do as asked, especially with the potential for adverse affects then a final talk / warning followed by kicking her out. I wouldn't normally suggest such drastic-ness - but if she says "I've no food/treats" ask her to prove it ! or just remove them anyway ... if she complains, "you didn't have any, so how could I take them", or I don't want mice ...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2015)

Peg did another sneaky kitchen floor wee.

My door mat is currently in the bath, which seemed the easiest way to try to clean it (it's one of those proper hard bristle door mats, impossible to clean like you would a carpet).

So, I figure stress of a new place, weird smells. She sniffs the back door quite a bit, so I reckon she can smell everything that goes on out there. There may be cats visiting, although I haven't seen any. It may be lingering Charlie smells. The bins are by the back door (literally nowhere else for them) so she might be smelling those. As I'm using the mat to wipe my feet when I come in, no doubt it's spreading outdoor smells on there, which might be exacerbating the issue, so the mat is staying gone for now, and shoes are getting cleaned off on some kitchen paper and the floor cleaned down regularly. When the door isn't in use, her tray is moving behind it, or at least a little closer to it, so as to hopefully encourage her to go in it rather than on the floor near it. She has been using her tray just fine as well, so it's clearly a stress behaviour of some kind.

Maybe this is just going to be one of her foibles. If it stays there in the kitchen then I guess that's just something I'll have to deal with. If it starts spreading out to the rest of the house where there's carpet, I may have to buy kitty nappies


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2015)

In other news, she seems to like Charlie's old radiator hammock. The hammock Charlie was largely scared of. She's sleeping loudly in it atm. It catches the afternoon sun.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh, and cats getting caught in bags is one of life's more amusing things. I mean, it's half horrifying and half hilarious to watch. You want to help, you are worried they'll hurt themselves, but the image of them flailing around, charging around the whole house as this _evil_ thing follows their every move... it's quite wonderful.

When I was young, my childhood cat Smokey did that with one of mum's bras - right down the garden she went.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2015)

Of course, Charlie had those moments as well, but more often than not it was poo that hadn't quite finished coming out that was chasing him around the house and that was altogether less amusing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2015)

Leeloo used to like the bagdress I think. She never seemed that fussed and didn't try to escape from it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Leeloo used to like the bagdress I think. She never seemed that fussed and didn't try to escape from it



She was an altogether more refined class of cat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> She was an altogether more refined class of cat.


She still is!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Im just having a debate on another forum, where many people are insisting 5-7 years is the average life expectancy for an indoor-outdoor cat..... that can't be right, surely?


All my cats have lived until 18 plus so no, I don't think that's true


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Im just having a debate on another forum, where many people are insisting 5-7 years is the average life expectancy for an indoor-outdoor cat..... that can't be right, surely?



dunno.

i suppose that a mathematical average would include cats that died young of illnesses / accidents.  cats that go outdoors are at greater risk of both, so it might be (mathematically) correct.

but a mathematical average does not mean that figure is the most likely outcome - cats that have survived to 5-7 year old are likely to be overall in reasonable health, and if they have been outdoor cats they stand a chance of grasping the basics of feline road safety by then.

to illustrate, the average man has slightly less than two cobblers.  doesn't mean you'll find anyone with 1.99 (or whatever figure it actually is) though.

median, mean and mode, or some such.  

cats next door where i live now have lived to 25 (very rarely ventured further into the outside world than the front doorstep) and 19 (local chief cat - tiny fluffy tortie - not aggressive but would escort dogs off the premises if anyone walked a dog along the path at the edge of the garden here.  keeled over with a heart attack while chasing leaves an autumn or two ago)


----------



## toggle (Sep 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Im just having a debate on another forum, where many people are insisting 5-7 years is the average life expectancy for an indoor-outdoor cat..... that can't be right, surely?



these figures all seem to come from US sites where keeping cats indoors is considered the normal and responsible thing to do. i would have thought that this is also influenced by the fact they have preditors that can prey on cats and a lot more arseholes that think an appropriate response to a 'trespassing cat' is to reach for firearms or toxins. 

it will also be influenced by the norm of indoor cats. a cat that suddenly finds itself outside with no experience of that (and quite possibly having been mutilated to remove it's defensive and climbing ability) is in a lot more danger than a cat that has been carefully introduced to outside and learned it's environment. and some of it will be blatent propeganda, created by including feral cats in figures.

So i'd suggest asking for figures that aren't US based and biased. from legit sources. because the uk based places I've looked at all tend to suggest cat life expectancy is usually 12-17 years, which is breed dependent, with a few hitting their early 20s which are mostly moggies, and make no mention of the indoor only thing and tend to assume that indoor-outdoor is the norm, so their life expectancy figures will refer to that.


----------



## toggle (Sep 15, 2015)

and do you really believe that every uk cat charity recomends outdoor access for any cat that can have outdoor access if they thought it was knocking 2/3 or more off the cats lifespan?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Please give Missy a little stroke from me, if she's amenable to it.


She's doing OK:


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Im just having a debate on another forum, where many people are insisting 5-7 years is the average life expectancy for an indoor-outdoor cat..... that can't be right, surely?



Is this forum mostly US-based perchance?

I mean I am in the UK and have indoor-only cats and that is unusual here (not only is it unusual, but I have been criticised as being cruel for having indoor cats), in the US it is the 'civilised' norm, and people can get slightly melodramatic about cats being allowed outdoors.  You do have to take into account that some areas in the US have bigger wildlife than in the UK that poses more of a risk, also rabies, and in some areas a feral cat problem that can put pet cats at risk of FIV and FeLV... but they are accustomed to indoor-only and do kind of get a "the sky is falling!!!" mentality about indoor/outdoor life.

Declawing for cosmetic/convenience reasons is also legal in the US, so they don't have any upper hand when it comes to cat welfare -  take it all with a pinch of salt.

EDIT: I would say 5-7 years would probably be about right in terms of life expectancy for an unspayed feral female churning out 2-3 litters a year unchecked from 9 months old, exposed to diseases, and with no veterinary care, vaccinations, regular good food, or shelter - not for a neutered pet cat.


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I have major problems with getting my cat to the vet



You don't need to take your cat to the vet to get a prescription for flea/worm treatment (and yes it can all be done in one spot-on treatment these days) - just phone or pop in to your regular vet and tell them you want a flea/worm spot on for your cat, the cat does not need an appointment to be seen by the vet.

For adult cats, treatment typically comes in dose sizes for up to 4kg (around 10lbs if you use old money) in bodyweight, or above 4kg for big bastards.  Kittens need to be weighed to get the correct dose and some treatments cannot be used on kittens or pregnant queens, but for non-reproductive adult cats the above applies.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2015)

Epona said:


> You don't need to take your cat to the vet to get a prescription for flea/worm treatment (and yes it can all be done in one spot-on treatment these days) - just phone or pop in to your regular vet and tell them you want a flea/worm spot on for your cat, the cat does not need an appointment to be seen by the vet.
> 
> For adult cats, treatment typically comes in dose sizes for up to 4kg (around 10lbs if you use old money) in bodyweight, or above 4kg for big bastards.  Kittens need to be weighed to get the correct dose and some treatments cannot be used on kittens or pregnant queens, but for non-reproductive adult cats the above applies.


She's a big cat, definately over 5kg


----------



## Manter (Sep 18, 2015)

the idiot has decided he likes a bit of pre-prepared mango. Weird cat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 18, 2015)

Every time Peggy pisses on the floor I break down shortly afterwards and sob for an hour. It's distilling all my grief for Charlie.

Sucks.


----------



## oryx (Sep 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Every time Peggy pisses on the floor I break down shortly afterwards and sob for an hour. It's distilling all my grief for Charlie.
> 
> Sucks.



((Vintage Paw))

She can probably smell his scent and wants to 'assert herself' in your home.

It has taken me years to come to terms with losing our cat who died very tragically eight years ago so I can totally empathise but to use a massive cliché, time is a healer.


----------



## Epona (Sep 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Every time Peggy pisses on the floor I break down shortly afterwards and sob for an hour. It's distilling all my grief for Charlie.
> 
> Sucks.



I'm sorry to hear this is happening frequently - is it possible that this is why she kept ending up back at the shelter?

My Jakey, bless his little cotton socks, has an extremely loose bladder around fresh laundry and bed linen.  You can pretty much see the glint in his eyes as he spots a pile of laundry.  It can be really exasperating at times.  He is the reason I now have a large capacity washing machine, so it can take our heaviest duvets.  I love him dearly, but it is annoying (although I am kind of used to it now).

You need to scrub any areas of wall/carpet/skirtingboard where she has pissed with a solution of biological washing powder in warm (not hot) water (wear a pair of marigolds in case it irritates your skin).  Bio detergent breaks down the proteins in urine so it can no longer be detected by cats.  Better, if possible, to get a product called "urine-off" which is a spray on enzyme cleaner.  Spray it on, leave it for a bit, and wash it off.  Once cleaned, spray the area with Feliway.

If you catch her in the act, say "NO" firmly but without raising your voice, and calmly put her in a litter tray, then give praise for being in the appropriate place.

Have you tried a different type of litter?  It may be an idea to go back to basics and get some sand (not the highly orange stuff that builders use, but the non-staining stuff used in kiddies sandpits).  If she wants to go in corners, put a litter tray there.

EDIT: Oh and trust me, I love Jakey to the end of the world and back, but there are times when I have been in tears because I went to go to bed only to find that I was lying down in a puddle of piss and had to do a shit load of laundry before I could sleep.  It can be really frustrating.

In behavioural terms, I would say it is due to territorial insecurity (which is often more of a 'thing' for female cats than males).  I have had mixed results with Feliway, but it does help in some cases.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you. I'll take a look at the urine-off stuff. I've been using a cat-specific cleaner thing, it's marketed for cleaning litter trays but can be used elsewhere, and then spraying with feliway, but of course their sense of smell is far better than ours so who knows what's being left behind. 

I didn't think it was her litter because she's using it with seemingly no problem every day. When I see her using it it doesn't look like she's put off by its texture, she has a little dig, sets up position, and away she goes. She was using similar if not the same litter in the shelter. They're quite upfront about why their cats are rehomed and if there are any problems with them, and they didn't mention anything like this. In fact, they specifically said it was through no fault of her own, but that owners either moved away, split up, or her most recent one simply became too ill to look after her any more. 

Her tray is about 2 feet away from where she's been pissing. I've been moving it a bit closer, in the hopes that its proximity might make her go there instead. I'll start putting it right in that corner. I was worried she'd just start going somewhere else instead, but she's been enough times there now that it seems there is something about that spot. The problem is it's right behind the back door, which is in continual use, but as much as humanly possible I'll try to make sure it's kept behind there. Charlie never spent any time in that spot, so there's no reason it would smell any more strongly of him than anywhere else, and indeed I had a good clean and scrub of the kitchen before she came here. The biggest thing is if she's smelling something from the back yard and that's setting her off. There are cats around here, although I haven't seen one in the yard for a while - but there has been _something_ in the yard because when we had loads of black bags out there waiting for the tip a couple of them got ripped open. They were decently large rips, so I didn't think rats (despite living sandwiched between two canals, I've never actually seen a rat near the house), so possibly cats or the urban fox who makes its way around from time to time. She has a really good sniff at the bottom of the door, along the crack, and of course we use the back door a lot so we'll be bringing in back yard smells on our feet. So yeah, my main thought is a combination of general moving stress, and being territorial, wanting to assert her dominance in light of all these smells. I didn't know female cats are more likely to be anxious about that actually, thanks for that - I think I'd thought it would likely be the other way around.

It might be that I just have to accept this is a thing she does to make herself feel more comfortable. Hearing about everyone else's experiences with (semi)regular naughty wees helps, but it'll take some time to chill out about it, mostly because I'm still grieving for Charlie and each incident is like a slap in the face because "Charlie didn't used to do that" (which is stupid but understandable) leading to "oh god, I miss Charlie and I wish he was here now" and endless tears. Maybe it was too soon, idk, but Peggy needed someone and frankly I did too. It is what it is now though, and I'm determined to make the best of it, and to continue to love her and bond with her regardless.


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2015)

If she is pissing right by a door that is used frequently, it's almost certainly territorial insecurity - she's worried about the comings and goings and wants to mark the area as "THIS IS MY TERRITORY" in the strongest way possible, which for a cat is urine-marking.

I actually wonder if a tall scratching post there would allow her to mark in a less offensive way, by stropping on an appropriate object rather than weeing inappropriately.

EDIT: Oh and of course you are still grieving for Charlie and miss him dearly - it is no reflection on either you or her that you feel sad about losing him, in fact I think it would be weird if stuff like this didn't remind you of losing him, grief is a part of love and a part of being a decent human.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes Mutt, this cat really does rule with an iron paw:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 20, 2015)

Epona said:


> If she is pissing right by a door that is used frequently, it's almost certainly territorial insecurity - she's worried about the comings and goings and wants to mark the area as "THIS IS MY TERRITORY" in the strongest way possible, which for a cat is urine-marking.
> 
> I actually wonder if a tall scratching post there would allow her to mark in a less offensive way, by stropping on an appropriate object rather than weeing inappropriately.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and of course you are still grieving for Charlie and miss him dearly - it is no reflection on either you or her that you feel sad about losing him, in fact I think it would be weird if stuff like this didn't remind you of losing him, grief is a part of love and a part of being a decent human.



Thank you for all of this.

What you say about the door and territory makes an awful lot of sense. We use it as our primary door at the moment because the front door lock is broken (only locks from outside, getting it replaced in the next couple of weeks), so apart from the odd visitor or delivery all comings and goings are from that door. She gets quite spooked when him indoors comes home from work through that door, although she doesn't bat an eyelid if one of us goes out that way to put rubbish out (although her first pissing incident was when we were both in there, and locked her in the living room, while we had the door open).

She's still clingy in a less overt way than when she first arrived. She'll wake up and start crying for us, whether we're in the room or not, and need a stroke and some love before she settles down. She often insists on leading me upstairs and gets a bit anxious if I don't follow - I have to follow her around upstairs, and invariably end up on the bed having a tickle with some purrs and a few miaows. She'll settle down to sleep if I lie there with her, and then I can escape, but sometimes she demands a good old play with 'hide the hand under the cover' or 'get angry at the ping pong ball' first  She's obviously insecure, and who could blame her? I have no doubt that in time she'll feel more at home and less worried she's about to be abandoned again, but I wouldn't be surprised if there are some remnants of this that continue forever. And that's okay.

I'll see about getting a cheap scratching post. Good idea. I've got a massive one upstairs she likes to use, but I'm not dragging that thing down. A cheap one that can get chucked if she pisses on the base will be ideal.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 20, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> Yes Mutt, this cat really does rule with an iron paw:



That's quite fantastic


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 21, 2015)

Something has terrified my poor Archie  I had to take him to the vets last weeks because he had a big scab on his chin - the kind that they usually get from cat fights so I took him in to make sure it didn't turn into an abscess. 
All was then fine and dandy until yesterday evening he was just slinking around hiding behind things and staring at the cat flap with massive dilated pupils. He's the same this morning and he's not miaowed once when he's usually a super shouty cat. He's even let Higgins push him out the way and eat half of his breakfast  
Poor little thing, I've had to being in a litter tray for him because he's refusing to go outside to use it. Even catnip's not helping him chill out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 21, 2015)

Has another cat come in the cat flap? Or whoever gave him his scab, were they just outside? Sounds like he's being or has been bullied by some new cat. Not sure about the solution to that one, other than give him plenty of places to hide just outside the cat flap, so he doesn't have to go straight through the hole into the big unknown where he might worry there's a bruiser waiting for him. Give him time, lots of love if he wants it, don't pressure him to go out if he's scared. Make indoors his absolute safe space and take it slowly.

(((Archie)))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 21, 2015)

I have had a new mixer tap fitted in the kitchen. It's been a long time coming, the old separate cold tap had been leaking for years. 

As soon as the plumber left, Peg was staring intently at the sink, and then jumped up, and it's been hard to get her away from there since. Turns out perhaps she'd always been used to a mixer tap in the past. She seems very fond of it. She likes to rub her head against it, she has drunk from the stream, she likes to play with the water, and now she will drink a little from a glass kept full of water left in the sink.

Downside is that in turning off the stop tap, which was seized up, it developed a little leak so I'm going to have to get that sorted which may be an easy job or might be a horrific big job depending on how the pipework holds up. This is why I put jobs off.


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Has another cat come in the cat flap? Or whoever gave him his scab, were they just outside? Sounds like he's being or has been bullied by some new cat. Not sure about the solution to that one, other than give him plenty of places to hide just outside the cat flap, so he doesn't have to go straight through the hole into the big unknown where he might worry there's a bruiser waiting for him. Give him time, lots of love if he wants it, don't pressure him to go out if he's scared. Make indoors his absolute safe space and take it slowly.
> 
> (((Archie)))


I'm not sure it's another cat, the cat flap only lets our two in and out so definitely not getting in. And he loves other cats - just bumbles up to them, sniffs them and headbutts them. If they get offended, he then thinks of fights as playing and usually comes off best - he has no social graces at all  He doesn't have any injuries that I can find so thankfully another (expensive) trip to the vet doesn't look like it's necessary

Next door sometimes have a staffy come and visit so possibly he was in their garden and chased out by it  Or I suppose it could be a fox but the ones round this way aren't very aggressive - I caught Higgins playing with one once 

Luckily he's not one of the world's great thinkers and seems to be forgetting it a bit. His miaow's returned and he's venturing outside slowly but I'm going out with him to make sure he doesn't get spooked.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 21, 2015)

I hope he gets back to his usual self asap. 

That cat watch programme last year said it was a good idea to have hidey places right by the cat flap anyway, because it can be quite stressful going through this tight space into the big unknown where anything could be hiding just out of their line of sight. Might be worth putting a box or some plant pots either side so there's somewhere to hide behind and feel safe just in case.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 21, 2015)

He's already bagged his winter spot


----------



## Ms T (Sep 21, 2015)

Our cats are utterly delighted we are back from holiday. They have overcome their antipathy to one another to the extent that they are both sleeping on the bed with us at night. At opposite ends, mind.


----------



## Epona (Sep 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'll see about getting a cheap scratching post. Good idea. I've got a massive one upstairs she likes to use, but I'm not dragging that thing down. A cheap one that can get chucked if she pisses on the base will be ideal.



If you use Zooplus regularly, check your reward points to see if you can get anything from the reward shop - a little while back, mine managed to stretch as far as a free "scratch barrel" which is a sisal covered plywood barrel type thing with carpeted hidey holes in it, so if you have some points built up it may be worth a look to see if they have anything suitable on offer.


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2015)

Also depending on how she likes to scratch, a small kitten one may be OK - I know my Radar prefers to stretch forwards from a position a bit away from the post and scratch at low level and is perfectly happy with an 18" scratching post (although Jakey prefers to stretch up to his full height standing fully upright on his hind legs when stropping, so a smaller one wouldn't fit the bill for him, he needs a 3' job).


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2015)

Shirl said:


> He's already bagged his winter spot



Radar is thinking about his winter spot too, keeps poking me in the face with his paw when I am asleep because he wants to be let under the duvet   It is sweet and gentle but also really bloody annoying, it takes him several attempts to get under the duvet before he finds optimal comfortable cat position - then once he is comfy he purrs really loudly for a good half hour, usually mangling my arm by kneading on it at the same time 

Basically I can tell when autumn has arrived because that is when I sleep with a small white cat with black patches gripped onto one of my limbs under the duvet.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 22, 2015)

Ours have started using their radiator beds again, even though the heating is still off. And sleeping with us at night.

Re scratching posts. The best thing I ever bought from Lidl is one that you fix to the corner of a wall. It's almost worn out and I have just bought a replacement from Zooplus.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 22, 2015)

Loancat has confirmed his perverted, semi-vegetarian ways (already tested on hummus, tomatoes and boiled potato) by nearly clawing my arm off to get to ... broccoli. Despite having two plates of cat food (one fish, one meat) available it was the green cruciferous veg which he HAD TO HAVE. Ate five or six small spears of it. Weirdest of all he likes the stem ends, not the flowery end. Freak.


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Loancat has confirmed his perverted, semi-vegetarian ways (already tested on hummus, tomatoes and boiled potato) by nearly clawing my arm off to get to ... broccoli. Despite having two plates of cat food (one fish, one meat) available it was the green cruciferous veg which he HAD TO HAVE. Ate five or six small spears of it. Weirdest of all he likes the stem ends, not the flowery end. Freak.



Oh yeah Radar loves broccoli, he once stole a head of broccoli out of the veg rack (this was the point when we decided to keep veg in a cupboard from that point on) and ripped a load of it apart, played with some florets, "killed" some, ate some - it was kind of hilarious, but really quite messy, and he got the shits afterwards.

Sonic goes mad for a little bit of mashed potato.

(EDIT: I feel I ought to add, hummous not a good idea if it contains garlic, which a good hummous ought to - garlic is toxic to cats and can cause a type of anaemia.  Same goes for onions and leeks)

(EDIT again to give a link that includes details plus some other veg that cats should not be allowed to eat: Anemia Due to Red Blood Cell Damage in Cats | petMD )


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh other fruit and veg that can be toxic for reasons other than in the article I linked above, are grapes and raisins, and avocado.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 22, 2015)

No shits but I did detect some ...erm ... gaseous motion a bit later.
I do know about the garlic/onion thing, he's only ever tested a tiny (pencil-end-rubber-sized) dab of hummus (but would have a whole tub at a time if he was allowed).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2015)

So the broccoli, they like it raw or cooked? I'm scummy and get frozen broccoli, so it's never hanging around in its raw state, but I eat it every week so I could potentially get some fresh to see if Peg likes it. Remember, broccoli is one of the foods credited for the long life of the longest lived cat, who reached 38 I believe.

---

On scratching posts, Peg already has one of those big barrel types you mention, Epona. It stays upstairs and she likes to scratch around the bottom of it while flollopping (totes a word) around on her side, but she will sometimes stretch out a bit too, she never stretches up to full length. She's a bit too fat to fit in the holes  That's staying upstairs for the time being, but I've ordered a standard trixie one for a tenner, and we'll see how we go. Her tray is behind the kitchen door at the moment (apart from when it needs to be moved to get out - but my new front door should be being fitted on Thursday so the back door won't be in as much use after then), and she's using it with seemingly no problems. Because she doesn't drink a lot, she doesn't wee a lot, but at the moment I'm being attentive whenever she asks me to be, and I'm keeping an eye on her and following her into the kitchen (if I'm around) just to see if I can catch her in the act. So far, she hasn't done it for 4 days, and it's usually been every 4-5 days that she's done it. We will see. If having the tray there fixes it then that's great. Last time she did it I was eating my tea and she wanted attention but I wasn't giving it her because well, I was eating my tea! At the moment I think she's still anxious because of not having the love she needed while in the shelter, so I'm happy to stop what I'm doing and pay attention to her. Hopefully over time she'll become more comfortable with her own company, and will learn that being ignored for 10 minutes is okay. She's happy to go off and sleep on her own upstairs during the day now - for the first couple of weeks she wanted to be in the same room as me all the time.


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2015)

Sonic tends to go and hoover the kitchen once I have finished cooking, he particularly looks for grated bits of cheese that may have missed the plate and not been cleaned up yet, pans in which I mashed potato, and oil in which I may have fried fish.  I have got into the habit of quickly hiding the pan so I can sit down and eat before I do the washing up if I have cooked tuna or salmon for dinner, so that he doesn't burn his tongue on hot oil or something stupid.


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw - it really does just sound as if she is terribly insecure, which is completely understandable.  I think litter tray in that spot, scratching post nearby, and really just settling in and learning that she is there to stay will be the best thing for her.  There may still be times when she wees inappropriately (giving a stern but loving look at my loose-bladdered Jakey as I say that), but if you can minimise it that is good.

EDIT: Oh and with Radar it is always uncooked broc, he just nicks it before I have cooked it.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 22, 2015)

Loancat prefers his broccoli lightly steamed or boiled, thank you.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2015)

Peg's developed a habit of hiding herself under the sheet on the bed to sleep:







Usually her feet her hidden too, but last night I found this daft pile of legs.

Now, I wouldn't have thought under a sheet is your typical "I'm scared and anxious and hiding" place, but rather under the bed or in a dark sheltered corner somewhere. So this is just cute keeping warm behaviour rather than "she's freaked out" behaviour, yes?


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2015)

Sonic just came up to me and really wailed at me - he wants attention.  He is extremely loud about it


----------



## izz (Sep 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peg's developed a habit of hiding herself under the sheet on the bed to sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like "I'm a cat and will do what I will irrespective of what my humans think of it" behaviour to me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2015)

Peg just went inside a cardboard box.

She has previously shown no interest in cardboard boxes. I feared she wasn't even a cat at all.

This is good.

edit: not went as in wee, just as in got in a box.


----------



## Epona (Sep 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peg's developed a habit of hiding herself under the sheet on the bed to sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just want to say - her legs sticking out from under there is completely adorable 

EDIT: And yes that looks completely relaxed and happy cat sleeping position.  Housecats (at least those that are allowed in the bedroom to sleep with their humans) often view their human's bed as the safest place and the core of their territorial area - if the human sleeps there without having to be alert, that means they are not afraid = this is a very safe place.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 24, 2015)

Sleeping all day today because it's wet outdoors.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2015)

Epona said:


> Housecats (at least those that are allowed in the bedroom to sleep with their humans) often view their human's bed as the safest place and the core of their territorial area - if the human sleeps there without having to be alert, that means they are not afraid = this is a very safe place.



I did not know this, but it makes complete sense.

Peg's new scratching post arrived. She's currently snorting all the catnip that I'd rubbed on it so she'd be attracted to it.

Woo, first scratch as I'm typing this. Charlie could never work out what scratching posts were for, and far preferred the sofa arms. Peg knows what they are for straight away. She's obviously had very conscientious owners in the past (unlike me with Charlie )


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2015)

Harmony has finally properly been restored to our household [emoji41]


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2015)

There's nothing quite so lovely as seeing a pile of cats.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 26, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peg's developed a habit of hiding herself under the sheet on the bed to sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But are you absolutely SURE that it's Pegs Legs (Yhaaarrrr!!) - it's not beyond the realms of possibility that they are, in fact, artificial legs that have been skilfully positioned to give the illusion that there's a cat fast asleep on your bed whilst she's off raising hell elsewhere - you "think" that she's an indoor cat, but she could be a mistress escapologist leading a double life on the "out"


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2015)

wheres the equivalent dog thread? i cant find it...thanks


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 26, 2015)

ska invita said:


> wheres the equivalent dog thread? i cant find it...thanks



To be honest, there isn't an equivalent dog thread - the nearest you'll get is

This sad offering

Which, although started within a week of the cat thread and cat people have posted on it - is only 35 pages / just over 1000 posts long

Whereas the mighty cat thread, without even trying, is 188 pages long and over 5600 posts long


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 26, 2015)

Poor Mr. Kippers had been bitten on the bum by another cat  

The vet tidied it up and it is healing nicely plus he has yet to notice the medicine secreted in his food!

He is still a little limpy on his back leg but otherwise okay


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 26, 2015)

Nooooooooo!! Poor Mr Kippers - give him a rub, if appropriate, from all at Voltage Towers


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Poor Mr. Kippers had been bitten on the bum by another





get well soon, mr kippers


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2015)

On the bum!! His dignity must be in tatters. Poor old Mr Kippers


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm sure he was only bitten on the bum because they were too scared to attack him from the front. Dastardly cowards! Is Mr Kippers still wearing his catcam? Can you ID the perp? 

I hope he's better soon. 

We had to throw firecrackers on the pavement this evening to stop the cats following us to the beach this evening (we were going to see fireworks)


----------



## Shirl (Sep 26, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Can you ID the perp?



Is that Scandinavian or American?
I can't remember where I've heard it before but it makes me smile


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Is that Scandinavian or American?
> I can't remember where I've heard it before but it makes me smile


I think it's CSI


----------



## Shirl (Sep 26, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I think it's CSI


I've only ever seen a couple of episodes of that. I think maybe one of the scandinavian dramas used it too because seeing it written seems more familiar. I want an opportunity to use it


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peg's developed a habit of hiding herself under the sheet on the bed to sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can relate to this a lot
looks like very healthy behaviour to me 
that room is way too bright for a start


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 27, 2015)

Day 9 and no naughty wee  I'm quietly confident 'twas but a phase and she's settling more.

She's becoming quite the lap cat. And more often than not I wake up in the middle of the night and find all 6.5kg of her lodged on my ribs, or on my side, depending on how I'm sleeping. Which of course doesn't feel uncomfortable for the first couple of minutes until I'm awake enough to realise what is happening, and then feels like I'm being crushed to death slowly by a cute, furry hippopotamus.


----------



## passenger (Sep 27, 2015)

Bonnie playing hide and seek


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 27, 2015)

passenger said:


> Bonnie playing hide and seek
> 
> View attachment 77246



"Soon."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2015)

It's hard work being a Peg:


----------



## Epona (Sep 28, 2015)

Vintage Paw - love the way in that second pic she is laying with a sunbeam on her face yet still doing that "FFS turn out the light!!!" pose


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 28, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's hard work being a Peg:



Is that a round nest she's sleeping in?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Is that a round nest she's sleeping in?



It's one of these.

So soft I wish there was a human sized one available. She adores it. She makes cooing and chirping noises and kneads it and dribbles copiously every time she gets in it, which is several times a day. She's in there now.

(I got medium.)


----------



## CRI (Sep 29, 2015)

Breeze giving Charlie Papillon the evils after his bath last night


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2015)

"it's behind me, isn't it?"


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 29, 2015)

pic #1: Charlie how COULD you let them do this to you. It lets the side down.
pic #2: just looking like a bedraggled cat, now, Charlie...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2015)

Fell asleep this morning with my arm around Peg. Woke up an hour later with her behind my head, terrified, and my hand bleeding.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2015)

Whatever had transpired, she'd completely forgotten about it 2 minutes later and shoved herself against my legs and fell asleep again, as I lay there sucking blood from my wounds.


----------



## Epona (Oct 3, 2015)

Nightmare perhaps?  My lot have occasional nightmares - whimpering or growling in their sleep and the hair along the spine all standing on end.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2015)

Most likely thing is I twitched in my sleep and my hand moved against her, which, as she was totally zonked out like I was at the time, freaked her out and she lashed out to defend herself before she realised what was going on. I have to be really careful waking her up, if I go to stroke her and she's in asleep it'll scare her. I have to make noise, talk or whatever, first so her consciousness starts to get ready for it.


----------



## CRI (Oct 4, 2015)

I think Breeze much prefers Ella to Charlie, not that you can tell by her expression. 

Ella's definitely another "cat dog" but very different from Charlie personality wise, bless.


----------



## toggle (Oct 4, 2015)

Epona said:


> Sonic just came up to me and really wailed at me - he wants attention.  He is extremely loud about it



my girl wakes me up by yelling outside the back door. she wakes me, the passing trains do not.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 4, 2015)

CRI said:


> View attachment 77638 View attachment 77639 View attachment 77640
> 
> I think Breeze much prefers Ella to Charlie, not that you can tell by her expression.
> 
> Ella's definitely another "cat dog" but very different from Charlie personality wise, bless.



"Soon, furry, yappy leash rats."

"S-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-ooooonnnnn."


----------



## CRI (Oct 4, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> "furry, yappy leash rats."


  Brilliant!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2015)

CRI said:


> I think Breeze much prefers Ella to Charlie, not that you can tell by her expression.



dunno.

think the look of withering contempt is slightly less intense in ella's direction


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2015)

"Cats Are Disgusting" S09 E12:

Cats were asleep together in the large cat bed.  I heard a sort of coughing noise and looked around, Sonic had vommed ON Jakey.  Jakey hadn't even woken up.  Nice cleaning job for me.


----------



## izz (Oct 5, 2015)

Epona said:


> "Cats Are Disgusting" S09 E12:
> 
> Cats were asleep together in the large cat bed.  I heard a sort of coughing noise and looked around, Sonic had vommed ON Jakey.  Jakey hadn't even woken up.  Nice cleaning job for me.


At least neither of them were eating it. RIP Bob.


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

izz said:


> At least neither of them were eating it. RIP Bob.



Oh I can guarantee that would have been Episode 13, had I not moved quickly with a paper towel and a damp cloth


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

Did I mention? Peg went back to the vet for her second round of jabs. She'd lost some weight, despite me being certain she'd put it on. I really am utterly shit at that.

Anyway, down from 6.4kg to 6.1kg. Ted reckons to aim for 5.5kg although he said "I don't know, what do you think? I don't know what would be ideal for a cat her size. I'm not very good at this sort of thing." To which I thought, "Indeed, you with your fat diabetic cat at home."

She's got the same 'floppy' problem Charlie had. When she's stood up and you look down at her, she looks very sleek, almost too skinny around her waist and back end. But her belly is very floppy and wobbles and hangs down, and she has 'curtains' - I don't know why I call them this. When she sits down, the floppy bits create a floppy ring of floppiness around her. So, it's all in her floppy belly. I don't know what to do about that, it's like it's mostly floppy skin more than anything. She certainly doesn't have masses of fat lining under her skin all round. When she rolls onto her back (which is often) she looks massive because all that floppy spreads out and makes her look huge


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 6, 2015)

Celia Hammond was featured on Inside Out London last night; if anyone fancies watching it, it should be on iPlayer for six more days.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 6, 2015)

CRI said:


> View attachment 77640
> 
> I think Breeze much prefers Ella to Charlie, not that you can tell by her expression.
> 
> Ella's definitely another "cat dog" but very different from Charlie personality wise, bless.


Judging by everyone's expression, it looks like Charlie just told a bad joke


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 6, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "it's behind me, isn't it?"


I keep looking at that picture and imagining that line, and it makes me laugh EVERY SINGLE TIME.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

I gave Peg her worming treatment last night. She was sitting a bit awkwardly, so not in the ideal position. And because she's officially 'a big cat' she gets the big cat dose. Cue it dribbling all down her shoulder. She looks a state today, poor dignified madam.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank goodness for the ginger bits, or I'd lose her! 

 

See, you can see her 'curtain'. Big old floppy flollop of belly roll flolloping along her undercarriage.


----------



## toggle (Oct 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Did I mention? Peg went back to the vet for her second round of jabs. She'd lost some weight, despite me being certain she'd put it on. I really am utterly shit at that.
> 
> Anyway, down from 6.4kg to 6.1kg. Ted reckons to aim for 5.5kg although he said "I don't know, what do you think? I don't know what would be ideal for a cat her size. I'm not very good at this sort of thing." To which I thought, "Indeed, you with your fat diabetic cat at home."
> 
> She's got the same 'floppy' problem Charlie had. When she's stood up and you look down at her, she looks very sleek, almost too skinny around her waist and back end. But her belly is very floppy and wobbles and hangs down, and she has 'curtains' - I don't know why I call them this. When she sits down, the floppy bits create a floppy ring of floppiness around her. So, it's all in her floppy belly. I don't know what to do about that, it's like it's mostly floppy skin more than anything. She certainly doesn't have masses of fat lining under her skin all round. When she rolls onto her back (which is often) she looks massive because all that floppy spreads out and makes her look huge



all cats have that. it's normal. and it isn't a function of weight gain, or speying. it's either spare skin to allow them to stretch when they move, or gorge. or something similar to loose skin on a fighting dog, so the back leg scratching of a downed opponant scrabbles at loose skin, and only injures that, not piercing through to the gut.and it gets more obvious in older cats and in cats that have been overweight at some point, but loose skin isn't fat. 

best way to judge a cat's weight is to look down at the shape of them when they are standing up. you can then properly see the width of them. and see if they go in a bit just in front of their hips, and that there isn't a noticable belly bulge at the sides.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2015)

A cat came and sat on my knee, unbidden, when I was waiting for my train this morning.
It waited til the train arrived then jumped off my lap, looked back at me, _nodded_, and left the platform.


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw - don't worry about her curtain, lots of cats end up with a large amount of floppy skin if they have been overweight.  I mean they mostly all end up with a bit of saggy belly skin as they get older, but if they've ever been overweight they just end up with more skin and because a cat's skin is loose gravity takes over, there's not a lot you can do about it and it's nothing to worry about.

Jakey used to be overweight when we got him and he has the same thing (ie. more sag than the other 2 cats), we call it his petticoat for some reason, although curtain is good too!  He's very slender these days, it's not fat, just skin.

EDIT: and as toggle rightly points out, the skin is loose so that if they are pinned down when fighting they can twist their body out from under with minimal damage to anything vital.  Also to allow very free joint movement so they can twist in mid air to land safely.


----------



## toggle (Oct 6, 2015)

madame has loads of floppy skin on her belly and shes never been overweight and she's probably about 4.


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

toggle said:


> madame has loads of floppy skin on her belly and shes never been overweight and she's probably about 4.



Aye, some cats do have a lot more sag than others for no discernable reason - I suspect genetics plays a part also


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reassurance. I'll consult that picture when she's next up and about (she's just settled with a big grump, time for more sleep!). I suspect she is indeed more or less on the normal side of things. This is good to know!

She's drinking more water now. Which of course sends me into "OH GOD WHAT'S WRONG?" mode. She doesn't drink much: there's something wrong. She starts drinking more: there's something wrong. It's going to take some time before the trials and tribulations of Charlie's ill health let me calm down a bit. 

She's fine in every other respect. If she shows any other weirdness, of course I'll see about getting her checked over. She's probably just feeling a lot more settled now and getting into a routine, understanding the old rules don't apply (she doesn't like my taps, it seems). I see her take a drink most days now, and today she's had three! But then she's managed to try to lick off some of her wormer so that'll be why. 

That's not going to kill her, is it? I'm sure there's plenty of cats agile enough to reach and get a taste of it? She seems otherwise fine, it's been nearly 24 hours since I dosed her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

I'M SORRY I'M SO NEUROTIC


----------



## toggle (Oct 6, 2015)

Epona said:


> Aye, some cats do have a lot more sag than others for no discernable reason - I suspect genetics plays a part also



probably. 

it does look a bit silly though. particularly when ti's all flapping about when they are in full queen of the world pose


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

There's nothing funnier than watching a saggy cat run, seeing it flapping freely from side to side 

Well, watching a cat try to reverse, that's quite funny too. Or getting stuck in a bag. Or jumping 3 foot in the air because you moved your foot in the wrong way. Those are all funny.


----------



## toggle (Oct 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks for the reassurance. I'll consult that picture when she's next up and about (she's just settled with a big grump, time for more sleep!). I suspect she is indeed more or less on the normal side of things. This is good to know!
> 
> She's drinking more water now. Which of course sends me into "OH GOD WHAT'S WRONG?" mode. She doesn't drink much: there's something wrong. She starts drinking more: there's something wrong. It's going to take some time before the trials and tribulations of Charlie's ill health let me calm down a bit.
> 
> ...



there's nothing that's going to kill them. 


and yeah, relax a little.


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

toggle said:


> probably.
> 
> it does look a bit silly though. particularly when ti's all flapping about when they are in full queen of the world pose



I know, Jakey sits in some positions that make him look like a great big irregular lump of fur because his tummy is sagging one way or the other.  And when he runs it sways from side to side (I suspect this is where the petticoat likeness sprang into my head, it looks like some period dress with full skirts flapping in the breeze LOL).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you all for your continued patience. I know I'm a bit of a nightmare. I had to be the sensible one looking after Charlie, getting him his medicine, taking him to the vet, cleaning up his sick... inside I was screaming and crying but had to keep it together. I think it all comes out here, I suppose I feel safe enough to let myself fall apart a bit and not be certain about things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2015)

this thread makes me feel like a psychopath sometimes as I don't feel for animals in that intense way that people on here do. i must have been a crap cat owner.


----------



## toggle (Oct 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> There's nothing funnier than watching a saggy cat run, seeing it flapping freely from side to side
> 
> Well, watching a cat try to reverse, that's quite funny too. Or getting stuck in a bag. Or jumping 3 foot in the air because you moved your foot in the wrong way. Those are all funny.




watching madamme reverse vertically out of a 4x4 inch gap behind my bookcases was absolutely hilarious. she got out while i was doing a risk assessment on a 'hauling a cat out of a gap by grabbing her back legs' maneuver, thankfully making the performance of such a manourver unnecessary. 

and then went and sat across the room, posuing in that way that says - i intended to do just that. don't you dare contradict me. in the waythat only a cat that's just made themselves look like a fucking idiot can manage.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> this thread makes me feel like a psychopath sometimes as I don't feel for animals in that intense way that people on here do. i must have been a crap cat owner.



Nah. It's just we're all weird.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Nah. It's just we're all weird.


i don't think so - i'm sure i neglected my cat cos i just didn't think of her needs. i fed her and stroked and let her in and out, but i never really worried that she pissed everywhere and was sick a lot. i just thought that that's what cats do.


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think so - i'm sure i neglected my cat cos i just didn't think of her needs. i fed her and stroked and let her in and out, but i never really worried that she pissed everywhere and was sick a lot. i just thought that that's what cats do.



It always came across that you took good care of her, and that comment ^ doesn't sound like neglect to me at all.  Not everyone sort of bonds with pets in the same way that some of us (myself included!) do, but it doesn't mean your care was sub-standard or anything - especially with a cat, most of them are fairly emotionally self-sufficient iykwim.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think so - i'm sure i neglected my cat cos i just didn't think of her needs. i fed her and stroked and let her in and out, but i never really worried that she pissed everywhere and was sick a lot. i just thought that that's what cats do.



And some of them do. Every cat is different, and some of them are vomit machines. The key is watching for changes of behaviour, because that is more of an indication of something than them necessarily always doing X, and of course getting an annual check up at the vet. No one is born knowing what stuff to look out for. It doesn't mean you're an awful person.


----------



## izz (Oct 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> A cat came and sat on my knee, unbidden, when I was waiting for my train this morning.
> It waited til the train arrived then jumped off my lap, looked back at me, _nodded_, and left the platform.


"Thanks for the warm, same time tomorrow ?"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

One day I want to have a cat like the one I saw in the vet a few weeks ago. It was possibly a Russian Blue, or something like that, I wasn't close enough, nor do I have teh skillz to tell.

Anyway. I want to live with a cat who says miaow. Not a cat who miaows. A cat who _says_ miaow. That's what that cat did. It was frankly remarkable.


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> One day I want to have a cat like the one I saw in the vet a few weeks ago. It was possibly a Russian Blue, or something like that, I wasn't close enough, nor do I have teh skillz to tell.
> 
> Anyway. I want to live with a cat who says miaow. Not a cat who miaows. A cat who _says_ miaow. That's what that cat did. It was frankly remarkable.



I like Russian Blues, very pretty cats.  Notoriously shy and nervous though, don't always get along with more boisterous pets or loud households!

My cats don't say miaow, they say "WAAAAAH" or "NOOOO" - which is good imo


----------



## toggle (Oct 6, 2015)

oh and madamme has given up on wondering round the neighborhood so much and has ntaken to just hanging about in her own garden close to the door and warmth. this has severely curtailed her ability to kill small furry things, but she has discovered that her own tail does make a reasonable substitute. 

the only thing funnier than watching a cat kill their own tail is watching a cat killing their own tail on a trampoline


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh interesting fact about Russian Blues, a few decades ago there was a massive shortage of breeding cats and a lot were related, so they were outcrossed to Siamese for genetic health - because the gene that causes siamese markings is recessive, this occasionally results in a rare Russian Blue with siamese blue-point markings instead of solid blue


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 6, 2015)

toggle said:


> the only thing funnier than watching a cat kill their own tail is watching a cat killing their own tail on a trampoline



video needed...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> A cat came and sat on my knee, unbidden, when I was waiting for my train this morning.
> It waited til the train arrived then jumped off my lap, looked back at me, _nodded_, and left the platform.



what's jeremy corbyn's policy on the nationalisation of railway cats?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> what's jeremy corbyn's policy on the nationalisation of railway cats?


This cat actually lives in a house nearby but is very sociable, so hangs out on the platform a lot. Her name is Fanny.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> This cat actually lives in a house nearby but is very sociable, so hangs out on the platform a lot. Her name is Fanny.



met a cat who apparently had a similar arrangement at warminster station a few years ago - pics (not mine) here


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw - in terms of the wormer, this was a spot on treatment?
I have 3 cats, they all groom one another.  As they are indoor only I don't flea/worm them regularly, I've only done it on 2 occasions in 9 years that I have had them when they got fleas (flea eggs can be brought in on shoes if you walk through grass, but indoor cats aren't at regular risk).
Last time I used a spot-on treatment, advice was to keep them separate so they don't groom one another until the spot on had dried - which takes about an hour after treatment.  Bit of a nightmare with 3 cats to keep them all separate for an hour, but I didn't have to stop them licking one another for days or anything like that.

I remember reading the instructions that came with the spot on - do not ingest, if you get any in your mouth or eyes, rinse out with copious amounts of water immediately.  I remember thinking "hahaha who would be so stupid as to put it in their mouth or eyes?"  I sat Sonic on my lap and put a syringe dose on the back of his neck - he immediately shook his head and a few seconds later I was rinsing out my mouth and eyes with copious amounts of water and regretting laughing at the instruction leaflet!

Sorry, that was a little comedic aside, it should be OK VP.


----------



## toggle (Oct 6, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> video needed...



this was a few years ago. and i no longer have a trampoline and my mother has that feline. but i do wish i had video


----------



## toggle (Oct 6, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> met a cat who apparently had a similar arrangement at warminster station a few years ago - pics (not mine) here



mine did the railway social club. now that's closed, i suspect she may well spend some more time in the station.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 6, 2015)

toggle said:


> this was a few years ago. and i no longer have a trampoline and my mother has that feline. but i do wish i had video



get another trampoline

and another cat if necessary





toggle said:


> mine did the railway social club. now that's closed, i suspect she may well spend some more time in the station.



cats are good at that sort of thing.  there's an arts centre in farnham with a 'resident' cat who nominally lives nearby.  and the doctors' that mum goes to has a cat that wanders in and dozes in the waiting room


----------



## toggle (Oct 6, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> get another trampoline
> 
> and another cat if necessary
> 
> ...



i nknow.

they are also good at finding places where they will be completely welcome. or just finding places and being completely undignified until they are welcome.


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

Back when I used to live in Surrey, one of the busier pubs in town had a resident cat - he was extremely friendly and completely blind.  He would wander around the pub, bump up against a leg, have a bit of a sniff and push his face up against your leg to check out what his whiskers detected and determine that there was indeed a human sitting there, then he would just fling himself in the general direction of your lap, utterly trusting that if he missed by a bit he wouldn't be allowed to fall!  He always found a lap to sit on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a plan to save the country millions, if not billions.

No need to build more prisons, or even keep the ones we have. There is no form of imprisonment more effective than a cat sitting on someone's lap.

I'm surely not the only one who, after having sat painfully needing a wee for hours, shouts "FREEDOM!!!" jubilantly when moggy dearest vacates the area of their own free will?


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have a plan to save the country millions, if not billions.
> 
> No need to build more prisons, or even keep the ones we have. There is no form of imprisonment more effective than a cat sitting on someone's lap.
> 
> I'm surely not the only one who, after having sat painfully needing a wee for hours, shouts "FREEDOM!!!" jubilantly when moggy dearest vacates the area of their own free will?



I'm afraid I take a slightly harsher stance (with cats, not prison inmates) - if I allowed myself to be pinned in a sitting or supine position as long as my lot allowed, I would be found mummified in that position in the distant future, having died there months if not years (possibly centuries) beforehand, unable to move.

Thankfully my cats respond to the terms "Scuze-umps" or "Offski McOffski" (I am not sure what part of my brain is responsible for the latter, probably the same part of my brain that nicknamed Radar "Splodgkins", and Jakey "JakeyWakeyWoodleNoodles") and when I say it they know they have to get off me.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 6, 2015)

I normally say " I'm going to have to move ya Hoodlerdoodlers" her name is Korky? When I get to "I'm going to have to" she's off but with a tail twitch and a bit of bitchy meow.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm so weak willed.

(She's back on my knee.)


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm so weak willed.
> 
> (She's back on my knee.)



It is lovely to have them on your lap - and I would never deny them that - up to the point where my bladder is demanding attention!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 6, 2015)

Here is Korky, she used to love to lay in wait and catch them (my two dogs, sadly gone) on their morning wee, she used to shortcut it out the kitchen window.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry about the pic, its an old 35mm I had to scan.


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sorry about the pic, its an old 35mm I had to scan.



No worries about pic quality, it sums up the "tapping paw of doom" perfectly


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 7, 2015)

Paw of doom


----------



## toggle (Oct 7, 2015)

Epona said:


> I'm afraid I take a slightly harsher stance (with cats, not prison inmates) - if I allowed myself to be pinned in a sitting or supine position as long as my lot allowed, I would be found mummified in that position in the distant future, having died there months if not years (possibly centuries) beforehand, unable to move.
> 
> Thankfully my cats respond to the terms "Scuze-umps" or "Offski McOffski" (I am not sure what part of my brain is responsible for the latter, probably the same part of my brain that nicknamed Radar "Splodgkins", and Jakey "JakeyWakeyWoodleNoodles") and when I say it they know they have to get off me.


himself tries to get up and she backs up himt make him sit back down. and yells at him and digs her cflaws in to claim position on the bed. 

i gove her a pat on the bum and she hops off me. and i shove her over on the bed and she responds by snuggling into me and purring like mad. 

cats know when you mean it and when you can be bullied into submission.


----------



## toggle (Oct 7, 2015)

Epona said:


> It is lovely to have them on your lap - and I would never deny them that - up to the point where my bladder is demanding attention!



we also had to work on the not sitting on us all night. because its nice for 10 mins but not fun if you wake up and hurt cause shes been on your legs for hours. 

but we had to let her in because she used to get so scared. rather have her in with us than have to let in and calm down a panicking kitty. but its only occasionaly now and her manners have improved. mostly she sits on the end of the bed for half the night, she sleeps near us during the day and watches over us at night.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> This cat actually lives in a house nearby but is very sociable, so hangs out on the platform a lot. Her name is Fanny.


Fanny is an excellent name for a cat. My first cat was called Fanny because she looked like a little victorian maid with a bustle when she sat down. I've loved both the subsequent cats but she was very special.  It sounds like your raikway cat is a worthy holder of the honourable name of Fanny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Fanny is an excellent name for a cat. My first cat was called Fanny because she looked like a little victorian maid with a bustle when she sat down. I've loved both the subsequent cats but she was very special.  It sounds like your raikway cat is a worthy holder of the honourable name of Fanny.


She's got her own Twitter account:
The Gipsy Hill Cat (@TheGipsyHillCat) on Twitter


----------



## miss direct (Oct 7, 2015)

Since yesterday morning, there's been a kitten hiding inside a car in the car park outside my flat. Heard her howling yesterday - have been taking her wet food and milk in at attempt at coaxing her out. She creeps out to eat (she's ravenous) but if I try to get her she hisses/runs away, climbing up inside the car. She's gorgeous..want to give her a home, at least while she's so tiny.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> She's got her own Twitter account:
> The Gipsy Hill Cat (@TheGipsyHillCat) on Twitter


she's lovely - she looks like she is wearing a masquerade mask.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 7, 2015)

miss direct said:


> Since yesterday morning, there's been a kitten hiding inside a car in the car park outside my flat. Heard her howling yesterday - have been taking her wet food and milk in at attempt at coaxing her out. She creeps out to eat (she's ravenous) but if I try to get her she hisses/runs away, climbing up inside the car. She's gorgeous..want to give her a home, at least while she's so tiny.



It might be an idea to put a note on the car to tell the owner that they have a stowaway.


----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2015)

Back from taking Jakey to the vet for his annual checkup - dental work needed again, will cost between £400-£600 
He can't have many teeth left at this point surely?
He could do with losing 100-200g weight, that shouldn't be difficult as it's not much, just have to stop him scoffing Sonic's leftovers for a couple of weeks 
Wailed all the way there and back  but this time I remembered to put on a thick long-sleeved sweatshirt before the "get in the carrier" battle ensued, so mercifully scratch-free this time


----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2015)

Funniest thing was, this was a new vet we hadn't seen before (she seems really good), and when I opened the carrier and Jakey poked his long pointy face out she said "Oh an exotic, that explains the noise" (he had been wailing indignantly for 15 minutes in the waiting room).

Then as he finally emerged from the carrier "Oh my god he's massive, is he half lion or something?"  (he is a very large muscular cat)


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2015)

Colin hasn't been seen since bedtime last night  Most unlike him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh no! I hope he's just been enticed by a new exciting smell somewhere and will be back where it's warm and safe soon.


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2015)

Hope Colin is back soon twentythreedom


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2015)

There's lots of houses /gardens round here and he likes killing so he may have gone hunting but missing meals is unheard of. Been for a cursory walk nearby, nothing seen


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> There's lots of houses /gardens round here and he likes killing so he may have gone hunting but missing meals is unheard of. Been for a cursory walk nearby, nothing seen



If he doesn't turn up this evening (fingers crossed that he will!), have your neighbours check their sheds in case he's been accidentally shut in somewhere.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 8, 2015)

or up a tree ! although food and a limited audience will usually entice them down.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2015)

Have printed out some flyers to put through neighbours' doors. 

*worried*


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh no! sorry twentythreedom. Come back home Colin you handsome monster.

In other news, not mine, but relevant to your interests: The Bear, aka @mysadcat, possibly Britain's most famous feline, a moping worldweary philosopher of a black cat with a keeper who has capitalised on his viral fame, is TWENTY YEARS OLD TODAY. So he's even more worldweary than before.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2015)

Happy birthday The Bear


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Oh no! sorry twentythreedom. Come back home Colin you handsome monster.
> 
> In other news, not mine, but relevant to your interests: The Bear, aka @mysadcat, possibly Britain's most famous feline, a moping worldweary philosopher of a black cat with a keeper who has capitalised on his viral fame, is TWENTY YEARS OLD TODAY. So he's even more worldweary than before.



I love The Bear. I could stare into his eyes for hours.

I've read his human's first two books, have the third, will order the fourth at some point. They're quite sweet.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2015)

We Surprised This Cat With A Check For $10,000, And He Couldn’t Care Less


----------



## QOTH (Oct 8, 2015)

Epona said:


> Funniest thing was, this was a new vet we hadn't seen before (she seems really good), and when I opened the carrier and Jakey poked his long pointy face out she said "Oh an exotic, that explains the noise" (he had been wailing indignantly for 15 minutes in the waiting room).
> 
> Then as he finally emerged from the carrier "Oh my god he's massive, is he half lion or something?"  (he is a very large muscular cat)



When our previous senior cat was still alive the vet used to measure his paws.  Not for any vetinary reason, she'd just not seen such big paws on a domestic moggy before.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2015)

Colin has reappeared, all casual like  Would love to know where he's been. He was absolutely starving. Anyway, panic over!


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 8, 2015)

twentythreedom  glad Colin is back
- you/we need a cat-sized gopro that can see in the dark to find out what they do !


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin has reappeared, all casual like  Would love to know where he's been. He was absolutely starving. Anyway, panic over!









ETA - cats do that sort of thing.  one of the mogs i used to live with tended to have weekends away - i'd often not see him from friday morning then he'd come home sunday evening - or sometimes monday if it had been a good party, demand a big feed then sleep for a day or two.

he managed nearly a whole week away once and came home shortly after i'd decided it was time to go round the street with flyers.

little sod...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 8, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin has reappeared, all casual like  Would love to know where he's been. He was absolutely starving. Anyway, panic over!


You'd think he could have caught his own dinner


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin has reappeared, all casual like  Would love to know where he's been. He was absolutely starving. Anyway, panic over!



Thank fuck!  Bet he had followed a mouse into a shed then sat horrified while the door was closed on him and the mouse ran out through a knot-hole.

Glad that he is back home


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> You'd think he could have caught his own dinner


I dread to think what brutal campaign of slaughter he's been up to  Expanding his Empire of Terror into Finchley or something, knowing him


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 9, 2015)

I noticed Colin has got a graze on the whisker area just below his nose, and a little cut / nick below his right eye, plus a couple of his front claws look a bit scraped or frayed - not quite the usual injuries from scrapping, wondering if he got a glancing blow from a car or somesuch...  Other than that he seems fine - as cocky, superior and smug as usual  
 He certainly wouldn't miss two meals by choice, that's for sure. Regardless of whatever campaign of pillage and slaughter he undertakes or what territorial patrols he goes on, he never ever misses a meal. Would love to know where he was for the lost 24hrs!


----------



## toggle (Oct 10, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> I noticed Colin has got a graze on the whisker area just below his nose, and a little cut / nick below his right eye, plus a couple of his front claws look a bit scraped or frayed - not quite the usual injuries from scrapping, wondering if he got a glancing blow from a car or somesuch...  Other than that he seems fine - as cocky, superior and smug as usual
> He certainly wouldn't miss two meals by choice, that's for sure. Regardless of whatever campaign of pillage and slaughter he undertakes or what territorial patrols he goes on, he never ever misses a meal. Would love to know where he was for the lost 24hrs!



without serious injuries, I'd suggest hiding somewhere. until hunger became more important than fear.

or, overscraped claws could indicate being trapped somewhere, a shed he was trying to scratch out of? i wouldn't think it unreasonable to believe he ahd knocked stuff over onto himself, or scraped himself trying to stick his head through a gap to get out. and cats can be very clumsy when they get scared and trapped. and their instinct is to bolt. in any direction, whatever is in the way, as long as its away from the biggest fear. so yeah, trapped, tried to get out hroutgh too small a gap, or got injured trying to bolt when a door was open. not necessarily what happened, but more reasonable than hit by car

because even a glancing blow from a car and you would have more problem than a little scratch, you'd have lots of bruising and worse. cat versus car usually looks like dead cat, or cat with broken bones and torn skin so bad you wonder if there's enough to stitch together to cover them. and a hit to the head and it's often well into dead cat territory, lost eyes are more like best case scenario. it's really nasty because they are so small and however graphic that description may be, seeing the reality is worse. cats just don't stick to the road and get scraped claws if they get hit. and you haven't even mentioned any bits that touching makes him jumpy or sweary. way, way little injury for a car hit i'd reckon.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 10, 2015)

Probably right actually 

I really wish he had GPS and a camera tbh - will never know what the truth is. Bloody cats 

Awwwww ((cats))


----------



## Epona (Oct 10, 2015)

Blunted or torn claws usually is caused by impact or fall though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 11, 2015)

Adventures in Learning a New Cat #354: Peg likes broccoli.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 11, 2015)

My old lady cat is drinking loads of water lately  She's always been dead secretive about drinking, but now she's constantly harassing me to run the tap. To the vets we must go...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 11, 2015)

Good luck, May. Hopefully it'll be nothing, but if it is then getting to the vet before she starts exhibiting other signs is good.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2015)

OK some poor quality photos of the boys salvaged from my phone SD card:

Jakey wearing his inflatable collar following surgery to remove a tumour towards the end of last year:






Sonic staring at me, he can be very intense:






Radar looking like butter wouldn't melt:






Such a sweet boy (until he is attacking my feet!)






Blurry cat-love:






Yes, this is my usual view of Sonic... one very devoted cat...






Get off the fucking keyboard!!!






Sonic appearing (very creepily) between my onesie-clad knees...






I know this is not normal, but Jakey sometimes likes it if we 'hold hands' while he is asleep...






Sonic being beautiful in a ray of sunlight (and getting cat hair on the laundry)...


----------



## toggle (Oct 14, 2015)

top picture - you die for this or just wait til 3am


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2015)

toggle said:


> top picture - you die for this or just wait til 3am



Aye, it wasn't the best of fun - a darn sight better than the plastic "cone of shame" though, the inflatable is a good alternative for cats that panic if their peripheral vision is impeded by a cone.  It is quite bulky though, and impedes the front legs a bit, which comes with its own problems - he had to be helped on and off the sofa because he couldn't jump.  Better that than pulling his stitches out though!


----------



## toggle (Oct 14, 2015)

and midnight gives me the same look as sonic very often. a darker, fluffier look, but the same look. probably the same commentary as well and a lot of being headbutted. 

i really don't think i could cope with several of her


----------



## Ms T (Oct 14, 2015)

Hendrix has brought a mouse in, brought it upstairs to show us and released it.  It has disappeared.  Hendrix is now lounging.


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Hendrix has brought a mouse in, brought it upstairs to show us and released it.  It has disappeared.  Hendrix is now lounging.


He just wants you to have a go on it.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 14, 2015)

Epona said:


> He just wants you to have a go on it.


Bloody useless cat.


----------



## toggle (Oct 14, 2015)

nah, he's training you


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2015)

Does anyone have any tips about getting good photos that show off a cat's whiskers? (Not on a crappy lo-res phone camera like my photos above, obviously).

Radar has the most amazing set of whiskers I have ever seen (at least on a shorthair) but I have yet to take a photo that does them proper justice.  You can kind of see them in the photos of him in my post above, but where it is really obvious IRL that he has magnificent feline face furniture (especially when he is nuzzling up to my face at 4am and begging to get under the covers - tickly!), it just doesn't show up well on camera.

Edit: just a thought, calling CRI who always has awesome pet photos and Vintage Paw who is good at this sort of photographic image stuff


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 14, 2015)

Probably depends a bit on their colour, I would try a strongly contrasted background and probably directional lighting.
This shows Hilli's quite well -




oad - cat-napping par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Probably depends a bit on their colour, I would try a strongly contrasted background and probably directional lighting.
> This shows Hilli's quite well -
> 
> 
> ...



That is one content cat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2015)

OMG Epona - they are all absolutely GORGEOUS. Jakey looks impressively displeased with that inflatable collar, poor little mite. Sonic has the most exquisite cheekbones, and lovely Radar looks like the soft soppy sod of the bunch, going purely on those pictures of course - what you've told us of them suggests they're all lovely and soppy, to varying degrees 

As for pictures of whiskers, obviously a decentish camera, but light is important, I think. They show up really well if the light is behind in some way, they illuminate while the rest of the head is slightly silhouetted. Otherwise, the light being in front of them reflects off them. Daylight, of course. I can't say I have other tips. Charlie had cracking whiskers, it was impossible not to get at least a half-decent picture of them:






The ones on his forehead were glorious:






Even in shitty light they looked pretty good:






Peg's are naff in comparison.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peg's are naff in comparison.



 - cat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> - cat



Poor little bugger, after his teeth came out the only two left were his bottom canines, and his lip got caught on them all the time, which in turn made his tongue flop out a lot. Just made him even more cute and adorable 

I miss the little bugger.


----------



## toggle (Oct 15, 2015)

Epona said:


> Does anyone have any tips about getting good photos that show off a cat's whiskers? (Not on a crappy lo-res phone camera like my photos above, obviously).
> 
> Radar has the most amazing set of whiskers I have ever seen (at least on a shorthair) but I have yet to take a photo that does them proper justice.  You can kind of see them in the photos of him in my post above, but where it is really obvious IRL that he has magnificent feline face furniture (especially when he is nuzzling up to my face at 4am and begging to get under the covers - tickly!), it just doesn't show up well on camera.
> 
> Edit: just a thought, calling CRI who always has awesome pet photos and Vintage Paw who is good at this sort of photographic image stuff





direct sunlight, contrast colour background. they show perfectly in the higher res image on my machine.

and patience, i took about 50 shots that day to get this shot that im hapy with, although i whsh id got better most were of the back of her head, or out of focus.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2015)

toggle said:


> View attachment 78089
> 
> direct sunlight, contrast colour background. they show perfectly in the higher res image on my machine.
> 
> and patience, i took about 50 shots that day to get this shot that im hapy with, although i whsh id got better most were of the back of her head, or out of focus.





black cats tend to be difficult to photograph well in any case.

black cat that lived with my then partner many years back was even more difficult to photograph - if mog saw a camera, he'd either start washing his backside, hide, or stick his tongue out.  Although he had a habit of trying to get in to wedding photos at the nearby church...  He was something of a character.  Cat that is.  Ex less so...


----------



## toggle (Oct 15, 2015)

i know.

thats why these days when they use a lot of pics to advertise available cats, black cats always tend to be left on the shelf, as it were. 

i should know when black cat day is. i work for a fecking cat rescue charity ffs


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2015)

It was not very long ago, I think. Maybe a couple of months ago.

I had my heart set on rehoming a black cat, for that very reason. But Peg was such a good fit for here, and she was the cat they'd had the longest, no one was showing any interest, so there we go.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2015)

I think it's the lucky unlucky thing too. I miss my black cats. Tabbies are much harder to spot and their hair shows up more. 

Poor bubbles has had a bit of spate of over grooming (suspect puppy-related) but he seems to have stopped since I have been lavishing him with love and food.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 15, 2015)

Little shits . . . I liked hand fed pieces of chicken yesterday

I'll like hand fed pieces of chicken tomorrow

I don't like hand fed pieces of left over sandwich chicken 10 minutes ago - but I do like the exact same pieces of chicken that have been plonked into my food dish just now


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 15, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I think it's the lucky unlucky thing too. I miss my black cats. Tabbies are much harder to spot and their hair shows up more.
> 
> Poor bubbles has had a bit of spate of over grooming (suspect puppy-related) but he seems to have stopped since I have been lavishing him with love and food.


It was ace when I swapped the dark wood floor in my flat with light, I could suddenly see where Archie was  Then we moved into my boyfriend's bachelor pad with it's (horrible) dark grey carpet and I was back to constantly tripping over him again 

Hope Bubbles hair grows back soon


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2015)

toggle said:


> i should know when black cat day is. i work for a fecking cat rescue charity ffs



27 october according to cats protection


----------



## toggle (Oct 15, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 27 october according to cats protection



which i should have bothered to look up considering they are the people i work for


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Poi E (Oct 15, 2015)

An animal rescue in South Norwood dropped off a leaflet informing us of an evil cunt in Addiscombe who is mutilating and killing cats. It's been happening on/off since 2008 from the news reports I've looked at. I'm tempted to go patrolling to find the fucker and shove his freshly sliced balls down his throat.


----------



## CRI (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry for the delay Epona but good advice already here on whisker shooting!  Backlighting is good (but you have to compensate with the exposure a bit to keep details of the face, especially if it's a dark face.)  This one of Luna has both side and back lighting from a bay window which helped (and it helped she decided to sit just there!) Either have a light background so whiskers stand out dark (on the right) or a dark background but light on the whiskers (in the left.)


----------



## CRI (Oct 15, 2015)

Breeze had her annual jabs today and a quick checkover by the vet.  She's got a bit of tartar on the teeth, but doesn't need dental work doing yet.  She's 200 grams more than she was last year - 5.9 kg, which is on the small side for a Maine Coon (she is small for a Maine Coon) but still more than double the weight of Charlie.  Vet suggested cutting down her food a bit.  It would help if she stopped stealing Charlie and Ella's leftovers.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2015)

CRI said:


> Vet suggested cutting down her food a bit.


 
she doesn't look impressed by the idea...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2015)

she looks cross!


----------



## CRI (Oct 15, 2015)

She wasn't thrilled about going to the vets as she had to go in the bag.  They won't let her go in on a lead - something about upsetting the dogs I suppose.  

Oh, and not best pleased with the "hidden" worming tablet and the Plaque Off granules in her tea.  No. not. one. bit.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 15, 2015)

CRI said:


> She wasn't thrilled about going to the vets as she had to go in the bag.  They won't let her go in on a lead - something about upsetting the dogs I suppose.
> 
> Oh, and not best pleased with the "hidden" worming tablet and the Plaque Off granules in her tea.  No. not. one. bit.



"HUMAN! You will SUFFER for this outrage..!'

"By the great Goddess Bastet, I swear that you will be made to PAY for your crimes!"

"PAY, I TELL YOU!"


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Hendrix has brought a mouse in, brought it upstairs to show us and released it.  It has disappeared.  Hendrix is now lounging.


No way!! I can't imagine him catching mice 

The lounging bit, I can imagine that


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> No way!! I can't imagine him catching mice
> 
> The lounging bit, I can imagine that


He does occasionally. You can tell because instead of running into the living room and jumping straight on the sofa, he makes odd chirupping noises before dropping it on your feet. Then it invariably escapes and is caught at a later date (hopefully). Sometimes he and Dylan will play tag team with a mouse, but they're a bit stupid or lose interest, and Jerry usually manages to hide in plain sight, or in a shoe or something, before being caught by me and put outside.


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 15, 2015)

CRI said:


> Breeze had her annual jabs today and a quick checkover by the vet.  She's got a bit of tartar on the teeth, but doesn't need dental work doing yet.  She's 200 grams more than she was last year - 5.9 kg, which is on the small side for a Maine Coon (she is small for a Maine Coon) but still more than double the weight of Charlie.  Vet suggested cutting down her food a bit.  It would help if she stopped stealing Charlie and Ella's leftovers.
> 
> View attachment 78113


Does she actually need to eat less though? Its a real bugbear of mine that vets just seem to view all cats the same regardless of breed and build


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2015)

have I posted this pic of the beautiful idiot being beautiful?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2015)

Ms T said:


> He does occasionally. You can tell because instead of running into the living room and jumping straight on the sofa, he makes odd chirupping noises before dropping it on your feet. Then it invariably escapes and is caught at a later date (hopefully). Sometimes he and Dylan will play tag team with a mouse, but they're a bit stupid or lose interest, and Jerry usually manages to hide in plain sight, or in a shoe or something, before being caught by me and put outside.


Oh  He's a better lounger than killer though


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Oh  He's a better lounger than killer though


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## CRI (Oct 15, 2015)

Manter said:


> have I posted this pic of the beautiful idiot being beautiful?



Whoa, he is so gorgeous.  Those eyes!



Cribynkle said:


> Does she actually need to eat less though? Its a real bugbear of mine that vets just seem to view all cats the same regardless of breed and build



You are probably right.  You can feel her ribs - not prominent, but enough to be in the right "zone" I think.  I'm not overly worried to be honest.  Going by the size of some of her poops and she hadn't gone today, that could be a sizeable part of the "extra" weight  

I'm starting to feel unsure about the vets again.  Got a great one for Griff and Mal, but need one close for pups and kit.  It was a different vet but at the same surgery who said Ella "just had a bit of tartar, nothing to worry about" but it looked like quite a lot to me, as well as the "head teacher" (or whatever her title is) at their day care.  He was the one last year who told me off for not making Charlie where the cone of shame after his neutering, but because of his ears being so huge, he was in a LOT of discomfort (we opted for boxer shorts from Build a Bear - worked a treat.)

Okay, I've got a year to find a different vet.  None of the animals has had anything major wrong with them, but if I'm feeling niggles now, I don't want to find out they are really shitty if something serious comes up.


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 15, 2015)

CRI said:


> , but because of his ears being so huge, he was in a LOT of discomfort (we opted for boxer shorts from Build a Bear - worked a treat.)


Eh?, wot? sorry? boxers? Build a Bear? eh?


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 15, 2015)

dp


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Eh?, wot? sorry? boxers? Build a Bear? eh?



It's a company that does teddy bear parts so you sort of build your own toy - clothing, accessories and everything too.  I guess a pair of teddy bear boxer shorts is just the right size for a small dog!


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 16, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Eh?, wot? sorry? boxers? Build a Bear? eh?



It's what the snappily dressed dog around town is wearing this season


----------



## TikkiB (Oct 16, 2015)

Epona said:


> It's a company that does teddy bear parts so you sort of build your own toy - clothing, accessories and everything too.  I guess a pair of teddy bear boxer shorts is just the right size for a small dog!


Sorry, still confused. Was he wearing the boxers on his head or his bum?

Either image is making me smile.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2015)

Mouse update: still loose about the hoose.  

Cats - lounging.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 16, 2015)

Peanut butter (or Nutella) primed mouse trap (a humane one obvs). That's what I did when itchy and scratchy used to bring in mice and let them go. 

Bubbles and Loki are too thick to catch mice


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 16, 2015)

or a bit of ordinary chocolate (just bread at a push)
and I've even used soap ... don't ask !


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2015)

CRI - tell me about Plaque Off. I've seen it mentioned a few times, supposedly fine as long as the cat doesn't have hyperthyroidism (too much iodine in there otherwise). Peg has some tartar, although not too much yet, but I'd like to avoid dental work if possible. Most reviews I've seen have been positive, more "yes this works" than "hmm, not sure this works" and I've not seen any "STAY AWAY FROM THIS IT WILL KILL ALL CATS" which is a rarity tbh.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Mouse update: still loose about the hoose.
> 
> Cats - lounging.


 
if it reaches the stage where the cats think the mouse is part of the household, they won't catch / eat it.  

feline ethics is complicated.


----------



## Epona (Oct 16, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> if it reaches the stage where the cats think the mouse is part of the household, they won't catch / eat it.
> 
> feline ethics is complicated.



It's not with my lot, their 'ethics' seem to be "if if moves and it doesn't bring me food regularly, I'm going to kill it".


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 16, 2015)

Epona said:


> It's not with my lot, their 'ethics' seem to be "if if moves and it doesn't bring me food regularly, I'm going to kill it".



I find that if I disturb Midnight, bringing her food at the same time is accepted as a mitigating circumstance.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2015)

Epona said:


> It's not with my lot, their 'ethics' seem to be "if if moves and it doesn't bring me food regularly, I'm going to kill it".


 
maybe the ones i lived with had done advanced feline ethics at cat college.  mouser kitty wouldn't kill the mouse that (i assume) dopey kitty brought in and put down and forgot about


----------



## Epona (Oct 16, 2015)

Radar is our top mouser, with Jakey a close second.
Sonic is lazy but intelligent.
He'll just lay there watching until the prey is dead, then with lightning speed he'll swoop in and eat it, leaving the hunter wondering what the fuck has happened, whilst he has expended virtually no energy.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 16, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> OMG Epona - they are all absolutely GORGEOUS. Jakey looks impressively displeased with that inflatable collar, poor little mite. Sonic has the most exquisite cheekbones, and lovely Radar looks like the soft soppy sod of the bunch, going purely on those pictures of course - what you've told us of them suggests they're all lovely and soppy, to varying degrees
> 
> As for pictures of whiskers, obviously a decentish camera, but light is important, I think. They show up really well if the light is behind in some way, they illuminate while the rest of the head is slightly silhouetted. Otherwise, the light being in front of them reflects off them. Daylight, of course. I can't say I have other tips. Charlie had cracking whiskers, it was impossible not to get at least a half-decent picture of them:
> 
> ...



that last pic....my heart goes *thump* x


----------



## CRI (Oct 16, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Sorry, still confused. Was he wearing the boxers on his head or his bum?
> 
> Either image is making me smile.



Ha ha - he wore them on the bottom half, only at night as we could supervise during the day.  I'd tried making some from a dishcloth without success, but the build a bear pyjamas fit perfectly.  Even had a tail hole.  For some reason can only find a photo of him wearing the pyjama top though.


----------



## CRI (Oct 16, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> CRI - tell me about Plaque Off. I've seen it mentioned a few times, supposedly fine as long as the cat doesn't have hyperthyroidism (too much iodine in there otherwise). Peg has some tartar, although not too much yet, but I'd like to avoid dental work if possible. Most reviews I've seen have been positive, more "yes this works" than "hmm, not sure this works" and I've not seen any "STAY AWAY FROM THIS IT WILL KILL ALL CATS" which is a rarity tbh.


Well, it was recommended by Charlie's daycare, and by the vets the other day.  As you say, all the online reviews seem to be positive - nothing adverse at all.  They make a version for people and I am tempted.  I think it takes 3 or 4 weeks to work, so I'll keep you posted.  Brushing animal teeth really sucks, so anything that makes that easier (as in just a bit to get rid of what's already loose) I'm for it.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 18, 2015)

Does anybody have a view on good low calorie cat food?  I don't give Bonnie that much to eat buy as she's an indoor cat she is getting a little on the chubby side.  Any recommendations would be welcome.

She's around the 5-6 age mark, otherwise in good health.


----------



## CRI (Oct 18, 2015)

Epona can tell you way more about cat nutrition than I can, but rather than spending a lot of money on special low cal cat food that's quite possibly not very good quality anyhow (like the Hills, Royal Canins and such) it's probably best to give a high meat content wet food, but just less of it, and encourage more exercise.  Also, if you give treats, perhaps switch from the high calorie not-good-for-you ones like Dreamies to something high meat and lean like Perito Snacks or Natures Menu, or just bits of lean chicken or turkey.


----------



## toggle (Oct 18, 2015)

nods, that's probably where i'd start.


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2015)

Great advice from CRI - that is exactly what I would recommend.

The food I use is Bozita wet food (I get mine from zooplus.co.uk ) as it is great value for money with high meat content and no carbs, cats really don't do carbs and too many foods (both wet and dry, including low calorie foods) are stuffed full of wheat and other cereals.  Cats really need a sort of 'Atkins diet', high protein and a bit of fat is OK, but no carbs. 

*The exception to this is cats with kidney problems* who need to be on a low protein diet to manage the condition.

Exercise is also important, especially for indoor cats - cats do tend to be lazy most of the time with bursts of activity, so when she is awake try throwing toys for her to chase or play with her in some way before a meal to simulate natural hunting activity and burn some calories


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 18, 2015)

toggle said:


> nods, that's probably where i'd start.



We did, didn't we?

Which is handy, given your fondness for giving her fist-sized pieces of chicken. Well, she prefers steak, but ordinary beef, chicken, lamb or handmade burgers will do in a pinch.


----------



## toggle (Oct 18, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> We did, didn't we?
> 
> Which is handy, given your fondness for giving her fist-sized pieces of chicken. Well, she prefers steak, but ordinary beef, chicken, lamb or handmade burgers will do in a pinch.



thank fuck she int an indoor cat, cause she would be a bal on legs if she wasnt out and about loads from the way you indulge her


----------



## CRI (Oct 18, 2015)

Cat-kins diet!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 18, 2015)

I wish Bozita did mixed packs. I've been trying Peg on it and she ran full pelt at me when she smelled it, but barely ate a morsel.  I got a lamb flavour, since she goes potty for lamb Sheba trays, which... yeah. It's expensive and annoying to try new flavours because the smallest amount you can order is 6 tetra packs of the same flavour


----------



## toggle (Oct 18, 2015)

CRI said:


> Cat-kins diet!


 
he's a fucking doormat to anything feline. 

right on the edge of the bed all night, cause he wouldn't move her. and she ignores him. I give her a quick shove on the arse so ive got enough space and she snuggles up to me purring. finds herself a space where there isn't any bit of a person. oinly person who believes she's a dictator is the person who wants a dictator. 

drives me fucking potty


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 18, 2015)

In the non-ending search for something with high meat content to replace the Sheba (which she doesn't have too often, maybe twice a week - the rest of the time she's on RC Ultra Light wet, which she likes, and James Wellbeloved senior dry) I got some Hi-Life senior stuff. It's got a higher meat content than most easily buyable cheap brands, and she really likes the fishy versions, but I'm wary of feeding her too much fish, so again she only gets one of those once or twice a week. But no. We do not like the Hi-Life chicken senior stuff.

GOD.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 18, 2015)

Epona said:


> Great advice from CRI - that is exactly what I would recommend.
> 
> The food I use is Bozita wet food (I get mine from zooplus.co.uk ) as it is great value for money with high meat content and no carbs, cats really don't do carbs and too many foods (both wet and dry, including low calorie foods) are stuffed full of wheat and other cereals.  Cats really need a sort of 'Atkins diet', high protein and a bit of fat is OK, but no carbs.
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody - that's helpful - I shall investigate.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 18, 2015)

She just bought a live mouse in and lost it in the living room, and now can't be arsed to look for it.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 20, 2015)

Vincent is guarding the TV remote because he prefers Lewis to River.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 22, 2015)

Man leaps off boat in dramatic sea rescue while holding cat - Man leaps off boat in dramatic sea rescue while holding cat - BBC News


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 23, 2015)

Shades of the last man off the "Rohilla" !

This Hospital ship wrecked off Whitby at the end of October 1914 on her way to evacuate wounded from Dunkirk. !49 out of 229 persons on board survived.
That was Captain Neilson, who had the ship's cat under his coat, as he climbed down into the motor-lifeboat "Henry Vernon".


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> In the non-ending search for something with high meat content to replace the Sheba (which she doesn't have too often, maybe twice a week - the rest of the time she's on RC Ultra Light wet, which she likes, and James Wellbeloved senior dry) I got some Hi-Life senior stuff. It's got a higher meat content than most easily buyable cheap brands, and she really likes the fishy versions, but I'm wary of feeding her too much fish, so again she only gets one of those once or twice a week. But no. We do not like the Hi-Life chicken senior stuff.
> 
> GOD.



Oh good grief Peg! 

When left to it, cats predate on over 2000 species of mammal, bird, amphibian, reptile, and insect.  Basically anything that moves and is smaller than them.  Eating out of a bowl, that seems to narrow down to 2 flavours of something hard to get, which they go off after a couple of weeks.  Horrible little buggers!


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> In the non-ending search for something with high meat content to replace the Sheba (which she doesn't have too often, maybe twice a week - the rest of the time she's on RC Ultra Light wet, which she likes, and James Wellbeloved senior dry) I got some Hi-Life senior stuff. It's got a higher meat content than most easily buyable cheap brands, and she really likes the fishy versions, but I'm wary of feeding her too much fish, so again she only gets one of those once or twice a week. But no. We do not like the Hi-Life chicken senior stuff.
> 
> GOD.


Mine liked Hi Life for a few months but then went off the fish and then the chicken, they're now on Purely Holistic  - though starting to go off it a bit after a couple of weeks so I'll give the Bozita a go. They really are horrible little buggers indeed

ETA - Bozita comes in Elk flavour!


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> ETA - Bozita comes in Elk flavour!



We tried that, it set off Sonic's sensitive tum something awful, never again


----------



## CRI (Oct 23, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> Mine liked Hi Life for a few months but then went off the fish and then the chicken, they're now on Purely Holistic  - though starting to go off it a bit after a couple of weeks so I'll give the Bozita a go. They really are horrible little buggers indeed
> 
> ETA - Bozita comes in Elk flavour!


Breeze is kind of meh about Bozita.  She'll inhale it one time then ignore the next.  She's same with Natures Menu Pouches, which is another reasonably priced high meat content one (multipack of 48 for £31.60 at Pets at home - and they're 100 grams while most pouches and tins are 70 or 80 grams.)  

At the moment, we're mixing and matching Thrive Complete (not cheap), Feline Fayre (not a complete food but not as bad as some really cheap ones) and High Life complete with the odd Purina Gourmet 70% fish one thrown in as well as the odd Bozita chunk.

I've found sprinking a couple Natures Menu Freeze Dried Raw Nugget Treats over food she's not terribly keen on can entice her to eat it.  Problem is, it's hard to find said nugget treats - I get Charlie and Ella's daycare / pet shop to order them for me.

She's quite partial to James Wellbeloved dry dog food, but prolly not a good idea to give that more than just as a treat. 

Always keen to find out about other high meat wet foods.  Tempted to try raw feeding, but Pets at Home don't sell it in shop (only dog raw food in the freezer) and having anything delivered is a pain.  I don't have a big enough freezer anyhow.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2015)

I had some Grau for Charlie, it's a tinned pate style food (which Peg won't touch for love nor money - has to be chunks in gravy or jelly) and is high meat. They do a grain-free version, but some people report their cats do better on the grain version, which is generally rice or spelt. Charlie liked some flavours more than others. The Senior version was a go-er. Some are a bit wetter than others. They do a mixed pack (unlike Bozita GOD).

I'll check out the various things in your post, CRI, see if Peg likes any of them. I'm going to get a box of Royal Canin Aging 12+. She's only 11, but the 7+ has a slightly different consistency to the 12+. Charlie adored the 12+, it has a bit more gravy iirc, it might suit her better. It's not a high meat one, but it's also not Sheba. 

She'd be quite happy just eating biscuits. Although she's drinking a bit more now, I'd still like her to have wet as much as possible. She has James Wellbeloved Senior biscuits, which is high meat no grain, so even accounting for the cooking process, at least she's getting something better than the Sheba there. She is not a massive fan of the James Wellbeloved wet, though. Because of course she isn't. To be fair, it looks rank and utterly uninspiring.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh, yeah, looked at the Nature's Menu link, I had that for Charlie. It's pate again, I know Peg won't even lick it. GOD PEG. I *might* try and get a small pack, I seem to remember they had a bit of oily liquid in the pack that was quite pungent, it might pique her interest. (Who am I kidding?)


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh, yeah, looked at the Nature's Menu link, I had that for Charlie. It's pate again, I know Peg won't even lick it. GOD PEG. I *might* try and get a small pack, I seem to remember they had a bit of oily liquid in the pack that was quite pungent, it might pique her interest. (Who am I kidding?)



Yep Radar and Sonic are both like that about paté, neither of them will touch Nature's Menu.  A preference for chunks of food seems to not be that uncommon in cats.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 23, 2015)

Loancat won't eat pate-type foods unless nearly starving either - and with cheaper brands he'll just suck all the jelly or gravy off and spit out the chunks. And also has this same thing of loving a food for about 3 days maximum, then going off it and not wanting to touch it. Some remnant of being a nearly omnivorous hunter, maybe? So I lay in stocks of the few brands he likes temporarily, and keep changing them around constantly before he can realise the trick.


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Loancat won't eat pate-type foods unless nearly starving either - and with cheaper brands he'll just suck all the jelly or gravy off and spit out the chunks. And also has this same thing of loving a food for about 3 days maximum, then going off it and not wanting to touch it. Some remnant of being a nearly omnivorous hunter, maybe? So I lay in stocks of the few brands he likes temporarily, and keep changing them around constantly before he can realise the trick.



Kind of, it's natural for cats to eat something for a while and then lose interest in it - as they are very territorial, it prevents over-hunting one particular prey within their territory and then going hungry.  So going off food is natural, only liking 1 or 2 things isn't, that seems to be something that domestication (maybe lack of exposure to different foods when weaning?) has done to them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 23, 2015)

Got Beaker's results back from the vet - mostly normal apart from raised urea (but not creatinine). I now have to obtain a urine sample <sigh> I look forward to her refusing to go in the litter box as soon as that plastic bead stuff hits the bottom 

Shirl your cat is the spit of my lovely old Malcolm (RIP)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2015)

Well May, that's positive. How is Beaker doing?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2015)

Was just taking a look at Natural Instinct raw food. Reading lots, it sounds very good. Took a look at the 'meet the team!' page and the MD breeds hunt horses and the vet who oversees nutritional advice is a fucking HOMEOPATH.

I mean. Raw food is raw food, but for fuck's sake.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Was just taking a look at Natural Instinct raw food. Reading lots, it sounds very good. Took a look at the 'meet the team!' page and the MD breeds hunt horses and the vet who oversees nutritional advice is a fucking HOMEOPATH.
> 
> I mean. Raw food is raw food, but for fuck's sake.



Think that means I'll avoid them ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Kind of, it's natural for cats to eat something for a while and then lose interest in it


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 23, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well May, that's positive. How is Beaker doing?



That's the weird thing, she's fine in herself - still spry, still questing around outside and defending her territory with vigour  Just drinking loads.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm sure I post this every year,  is your heating now on May? When the weather is good my lot sup outside but as the weather turns they drink indoors and also more as it's drier with the radiators on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2015)

Presumably they did a T4 (thyroid hormone function) test? It's separate to the full panel they do for liver, kidneys etc.


----------



## starfish (Oct 23, 2015)

We had a lovely home made Katsu Chicken dinner on wednesday night with plenty left over for the next day. Except, either i left the fridge door ajar or new boy Tango desperate for its deliciousness managed to open it himself & scoffed the fucking lot


----------



## oryx (Oct 23, 2015)

starfish said:


> We had a lovely home made Katsu Chicken dinner on wednesday night with plenty left over for the next day. Except, either i left the fridge door ajar or new boy Tango desperate for its deliciousness managed to open it himself & scoffed the fucking lot



He probably read the label  and thought 'Katsu Chicken' was a type of catfood.


----------



## starfish (Oct 23, 2015)

oryx said:


> He probably read the label  and thought 'Katsu Chicken' was a type of catfood.


I did split a piece between the 3 of them as their bedtime treat. Was funny though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

Mogden the heating is on now but this started well before that happened.

Vintage Paw thyroid was normal too, which is good 

It may be nothing...but she's 15 now and I'd be surprised if some sort of age-related issue didn't crop up soon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2015)

I believe that sometimes the kidneys can start to bugger up before it's detectable by tests. If that's the case, it's not dangerous that she's drinking lots of water, in fact it's helping her kidneys work as efficiently as they can under the circumstances. If there are no other symptoms and she seems perfectly happy in herself I don't suppose there's much to worry about at this point. You could perhaps get a phosphorus binder and add it to her food (dodgy kidneys can't process the phosphorus in their food), but perhaps check with your vet first. I don't believe it would do any harm, but I don't know what phosphorus _deficiency_ might do... nothing probably. But check! 

Worth remembering the blood tests are just a snapshot in time and those results can be variable from hour to hour. If you are still worried after a few weeks, if it's possible maybe get another test done to compare. Ideally I believe it is best 8 hours after food to eliminate any metabolism stuff (which is why they sometimes ask you to fast your pets before tests), but that's not always doable.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 25, 2015)

"The dead pigeon in the bedroom? The blood up the wall? No need to thank me for my tribute...

Now feed me."


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2015)

eatmorecheese said:


> "The dead pigeon in the bedroom? The blood up the wall? No need to thank me for my tribute...
> 
> Now feed me."
> 
> View attachment 78538



Lovely photo of a beautiful cat


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 26, 2015)

Very glad to see that your cat is fully functional as well as goodlooking eatmorecheese. The MONSTER.


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 26, 2015)

cats and dogs, do they generally get on? 

trashpony any advice? we're thinking of getting a couple of mini daschunds... 

oh and for anyone who remembers, i did, in the end, ask the feeder cat lady to leave. it was over an issue not relating to the cats (although the obvious feeding of them after I'd repeatedly asked her not to played a big part in my decision), but directly after giving her notice, when we were in bed, she fed the big cat like an entire packet of the cat crack stuff and he profusely and repeatedly projectile vomited ALL OVER the house. so glad she's gone. the cats are returning to their pre-cat lady temperaments. oh and they're slowly losing the excess podge she caused them to gain


----------



## toggle (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm not a very nice person. I firmly believe that if madamme isnt hungry enough to eat one of the variety of foods offered to her, she is more than welcome to go avail herself of as much mouse as she wishes.

oh and since we got home, she has taken up residence on the laptop bag that went with me. never interested in it before, but i reckon that sleeping on it means that i have to stay here.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2015)

Jakey is now at the vet for his dental surgery *bursts into tears*


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 27, 2015)

(((Epona &Jakey)))
Hope all goes well !


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 27, 2015)

Aw poor Jakey. Higgins had to have 6 teeth out a couple of months ago  



Spoiler



And then wouldn't let the nurses clean him up so we had to take him home with blood down his face, neck and front paws 



He recovered pretty quick and was right as rain in no time - hope Jakey doesn't find it too traumatic


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2015)

(((Epona and jakey)))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2015)

eatmorecheese said:


> "The dead pigeon in the bedroom? The blood up the wall? No need to thank me for my tribute...
> 
> Now feed me."


 
"i am disappointed that you were not more grateful about being brought breakfast in bed"


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2015)

Jakey is doing fine, coming out of the anaesthetic.  We have to pick him up at around 6pm.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 27, 2015)

Get well soon Jakey. And for everyone else: it's #BlackCatDay so consider adopting a(nother) sooty bundle of fur, please.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 27, 2015)

Jolly good, Epona - what did they do in the end? Any teeth needed to come out, or just lots of intensive cleaning?

When Charlie had all but 2 of his teeth out the poor bugger had a terrible time of it because it coincided with a huge spike in his T4 and liver enzyme levels that was missed because Ted was on holiday (of course he was) and the other vets are shit. Once we worked out what was going on, though, he came through it fine. With a stupid Elvis lip curl thing going on, but otherwise fine.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Jolly good, Epona - what did they do in the end? Any teeth needed to come out, or just lots of intensive cleaning?



Not a clue how many he had to have removed, they phoned Nate who didn't think to ask.  The vet this morning thought some of the big ones at the back would have to come out, meaning stitches and a course of painkillers, and nothing hard or mushy to eat for the next week (just boiled fish or chicken cut up small).


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2015)

Just got home with Jakey - 2 large molars removed (had to have stitches) and all his incisors that hadn't already fallen out.

The poor sod is completely out of his tree right now - pupils like dinner plates and can't walk in a straight line.
(when we asked whether we needed to give him painkillers tonight, the vet said "no, we gave him the good shit - he is VERY happy right now" and laughed).


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 27, 2015)

Epona said:


> Jakey is now at the vet for his dental surgery *bursts into tears*





Epona said:


> Jakey is doing fine, coming out of the anaesthetic.  We have to pick him up at around 6pm.





Epona said:


> Just got home with Jakey - 2 large molars removed (had to have stitches) and all his incisors that hadn't already fallen out.
> 
> The poor sod is completely out of his tree right now - pupils like dinner plates and can't walk in a straight line.
> (when we asked whether we needed to give him painkillers tonight, the vet said "no, we gave him the good shit - he is VERY happy right now" and laughed).



I've ignored all other posts until I got to the happy ending - Phew - happy for Jakey and happy for you Epona - right back to the thread


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2015)

Have decided to only offer him food tonight if he asks for some, the vet said she didn't think he would be likely to want to eat tonight but he could have a small bit of chicken or fish if he fancied it - but he's not begging and he usually begs when he wants feeding.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 27, 2015)

Poor little bugger. Here's hoping he manages to sleep it off, fighting wolves in his dreams, and wakes refreshed and ready to bug you for food again.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Poor little bugger. Here's hoping he manages to sleep it off, fighting wolves in his dreams, and wakes refreshed and ready to bug you for food again.



I think a nap would do him good but he keeps staggering across the desk and falling into my lap for cuddles.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 27, 2015)

Epona Hope you, nate and jakey are having a quiet night and recovering well, have a hug ((( all of you )))


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Epona Hope you, nate and jakey are having a quiet night and recovering well, have a hug ((( all of you )))



Thanks, he reeks of antiseptic and Sonic had a bit of a hiss at him when he first came home but they quickly made friends again so that is good


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2015)

Other little things from the vet visit:

- He was worse to get in the carrier than last time, and he needs to go back Friday for a checkup (not going to be fun)
- Apparently he was extremely good at the vets but very shy, when he was in the cage they gave him a blankie and he hid under it the entire time (new one on me, he usually can't stand to have any covers over him!)
- 2 lovely young lads (very early teens I reckon) were very interested in him on the way home on the bus and used lots of young person slang that I believe means they thought he was a great looking cat.  One of them told me that his 2 cats recently died within the space of a few weeks and he'd cried his eyes out, the other one complained that "my dad says we can't get a new kitten, but man, I live for cats, I can't be wivvout a cat, innit, I'm gonna tell him we HAVE to get one".  Really nice lads


----------



## Epona (Oct 28, 2015)

It got to bed o'clock and the wee horror decided he was starving, so I have cooked and flaked a haddock fillet and am currently waiting for it to cool down.  He's only getting a small portion now (he hasn't eaten since monday night before he started fasting for surgery, and I don't want him bolting and puking), I'll put the rest in the fridge and he can have it for breakfast.

EDIT: The haddock didn't touch the sides, right decision to feed him.  If it stays down he can have a bit more in half an hour.

EDIT AGAIN: He is sitting staring up at me hopefully, all full of purrs - his purrs sound a bit different and louder now they are coming out through more gaps in his teeth!


----------



## Epona (Oct 28, 2015)

This is a nightmare - Jakey cannot have any of Sonic's food, and Sonic eats really really slowly (he grazes rather than sticking his face in and getting down to it).

I am feeding Jakey in the dog crate (always used to feed him in it because he used to be food aggressive), but Sonic, instead of eating his own food, goes and stares at Jakey's bowl through the bars.  I even put a couple of flakes of haddock in Sonic's food bowl, but he doesn't want them there, he just wants to stare at Jakey's meal


----------



## Epona (Oct 28, 2015)

When we left the vets, Jakey had some gauze taped to his leg where the drip had been during surgery.  When we got home the gauze and surgical tape was gone, and I cannot find it anywhere.  I sort of assumed that he had pulled it off and it would be in the carrier, but no.  I hope he didn't eat it.  I wouldn't put it past him. 

He's snoring quite badly, I hope he's OK.


----------



## Epona (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh thank fuck, he finally seems to be sleeping peacefully!  Now to creep off to bed without disturbing him.

(He'll probably sleep all evening the vet said.  No, he was on the go from when he wobbled out of his carrier at 6.30pm last night until 5am this morning).


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 28, 2015)

Jakey seems to like the room service at his hotel 

Be a sweet Epona and let him have a lie in this morning, try not to make too much noise when you get up - poor little lad must be exhausted


----------



## CRI (Oct 28, 2015)

Hope Jakey continues to do well and you get some rest in there somewhere Epona.  

I think Breeze still doesn't know what to make of Ella and Charlie.  Chuck still growls at and chases her when he fancies it and only occasionally she raises a paw.  Ella gets so excited about little things and wags her tail so frantically, she often slaps Breeze, and herself in the face with it.  Pigs are completely nonplussed about all of this!


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 28, 2015)

Breeze to Charlie "sit still when I'm talking to you ! - Is *she* with you ?"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 28, 2015)

at charlie's look of terror


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 28, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at charlie's look of terror



Right? What a fantastic picture.

And really, I just adore Breeze's look of perpetual crossness. She really is just annoyed by the ridiculous goings on of human and dog society.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 28, 2015)

Vastra has delightfully managed to leave something that combines the grossest attributes of catfood, shit and vomit on the floor by her food. And dammit, it was my turn to clean it up. *vom*


----------



## Epona (Oct 28, 2015)

Jakey has been able to sleep normally today, had some more haddock earlier, and his chicken breasts have been delivered (had a Tesco order, I don't have some sort of special premium cat nibbles delivery service in operation or anything like that!) so he can have some chicken for dinner before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## Epona (Oct 29, 2015)

He scoffed his chicken faster than I have ever seen him scoff before.  I do hope this isn't going to cause a problem for when he has to go back onto his normal food.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Libertad (Oct 29, 2015)

Today is National Black Cat Day! Both of our black kitties would appear to be oblivious to this celebration.







https://www.pinterest.com/catsprotection/black-cats/


----------



## trashpony (Oct 29, 2015)

dolly's gal - this is what introducing a dog to a cat household is like (that's the dog's food bowl and he hasn't had any yet  )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 30, 2015)

Settling down to watch nine days of Bob Ross' Joy of Painting


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 30, 2015)

trashpony said:


> dolly's gal - this is what introducing a dog to a cat household is like (that's the dog's food bowl and he hasn't had any yet  )
> 
> View attachment 78735



haha! sounds about right!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> haha! sounds about right!


The baby gates (I got 2 pressure ones from Argos so you can move them around) were really helpful at first so that the cats were aware that the dog was trapped until they realised he wasn't going to kill them. I keep them up because I don't have a door between my kitchen and the hall and the dog is very enthusiastic about visitors (the visitors are less so  )

He also slept in a crate at first (now he's on/in my bed along with everyone else in my house  ) which I think helped - so they got the run of the whole house when I was out/when I went to bed. He tries to play with the cats a lot but sometimes they chase him round the house so I'd say they were fairly evenly matched now (I think it helps that he's outnumbered). They eat each other's food tbh


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2015)

Jakey was supposed to go back to the vet for a checkup this evening, but he got wind that something was up and disappeared behind furniture that we couldn't move.  He's been there for an hour and a half and counting...

Rebooked appointment for Monday.  Apparently this happens all the time, they seemed quite relaxed about him missing the appointment.  He is perfectly back to normal now, eating fine, and doesn't appear to have any issues thank goodness!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 30, 2015)

Emptied the dishwasher. And yet ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2015)

Leeloo dreaming:
Vine by Doilum


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 30, 2015)

Cat dreams are the best dreams.


----------



## toggle (Oct 30, 2015)

Epona said:


> Jakey was supposed to go back to the vet for a checkup this evening, but he got wind that something was up and disappeared behind furniture that we couldn't move.  He's been there for an hour and a half and counting...
> 
> Rebooked appointment for Monday.  Apparently this happens all the time, they seemed quite relaxed about him missing the appointment.  He is perfectly back to normal now, eating fine, and doesn't appear to have any issues thank goodness!



oh yes. very common if i do recall. 

about as common as passing round the kidney dish after a dog has had a bowel obstruction surgically removed trying to work out what exactly the silly fucker ate.


----------



## toggle (Oct 30, 2015)

and im still waiting on news about kitten fostering. suspect i won't get put on the active list until next kitten season.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2015)

Jakey emerged after about 3 hours, the silly sod.


----------



## Epona (Oct 31, 2015)

I am rapidly running out of enthusiasm for regularly cooking for the wee sod (Nate complaining about the smell of meat being cooked and fussing over what pan I cooked it in doesn't help), can't wait until he can go back on his usual wet food the same as the other cats!  If I have to get more chicken for him I'm just going to get a whole small chicken and boil it, that way I'll have several meals worth in one go.


----------



## izz (Oct 31, 2015)

Epona said:


> I am rapidly running out of enthusiasm for regularly cooking for the wee sod (Nate complaining about the smell of meat being cooked and fussing over what pan I cooked it in doesn't help), can't wait until he can go back on his usual wet food the same as the other cats!  If I have to get more chicken for him I'm just going to get a whole small chicken and boil it, that way I'll have several meals worth in one go.


If you're not fussed on the life the chicken it had before it went for food, some supermarkets do ready roast chickens.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 31, 2015)

My three adult and two no longer feral kitten cats are all gathered around me sleeping, like a happy protection circle.  

They all have their own specific chairs in a semicircle in a corner of the front room, like proper bureaucats. 

Rocky has just jumped on my knee and is punching me in the face to get my attention for strokes. 


All is well with them and so all is well with me


----------



## izz (Oct 31, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> My three adult and two no longer feral kitten cats are all gathered around me sleeping, like a happy protection circle.
> 
> They all have their own specific chairs in a semicircle in a corner of the front room, like proper bureaucats.
> 
> ...


Sounds delightful, how long did it take your feral kits to cease ferality ? High Voltage and I have had two very badly socialised chap cats since March and they still run away if approached.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 31, 2015)

About a day once i brought them home. Been feeding them and their outdoor family for about three or four weeks - still three kittens to catch, foster, neuter and rehome, and three adults to trap, neuter and decide what to do with. All still outdoor kittens and one adult at out my hands, except some twat kids chucked a firework at us all the other night. The cats scattered, i called the police, and it was dark by the time i had chance to go back and feed them yesterday and i didn't feel safe going alone.

I have potential homes for at least one kittens and one adult already. They are just nervy and need love and nurture and patience and be around people who aew basically massive human cats - they are nowhere near aggressive or owt. 



izz said:


> Sounds delightful, how long did it take your feral kits to cease ferality ? High Voltage and I have had two very badly socialised chap cats since March and they still run away if approached.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 31, 2015)

A local cat charity is paying for vet checks,  flea ing, worming, neutering and other vet stuff on account at a surgery round the corner, and helping trap and sort the adults. The kittens are my job, and will go in the bathroom at first, then be fostered in the closeable back room that the others have only been in the last week out of the last year, once it has been thoroughly cleared and cleared. 


. Might bring their mum with them. 

Whole Litter is about 13 weeks old and is a total of five beautiful kittens, two of which sleep in my jumper at home and are called Pod and Pete. 

Rocky, angel and pepper have welcomed them, defined their own boundaries and spaces firmly, spent time getting used to each other, and now spend time sharing food with, playing with and grooming the kittens, when not Doing Their Own Things


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 31, 2015)

well done tufty79 - that's a good job you've been doing there.
sorry you've had the fireworks problem to put up with.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 31, 2015)

So yeah.  Been a bit much, and having two peaceful kittens to soothe me, and me to soothe them,  has been a blessing.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 31, 2015)

Better watch your backs, apparently cats are plotting to kill you!!


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2015)

Managed to get him up the vets this evening thank fuck, he's healing well and can go back on his normal food in 2 or 3 days.

Picked up some zylkene because he still has to go back for one more checkup (although I put my foot down about bringing him in Friday, new Australian vet not familiar with the fact that from midweek until Sunday it is likely to sound like the Somme around here, NOT taking a cat out of the house until the hopefully firework-free gap between bonfire night and Diwali, which I think is on the 14th this year?)


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 2, 2015)

Epona - I wonder if a dose of the zylkene would help with getting Jakey into the carrier ?

Glad to hear that he's healing up nicely ...


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Epona - I wonder if a dose of the zylkene would help with getting Jakey into the carrier ?
> 
> Glad to hear that he's healing up nicely ...



That is what I hope, I'll start him on it with his meal tonight as it can take a week to work, but yeah it's worth a try to see if it helps him be a bit calmer in the carrier (he cut his ear last week thrashing about in it poor sod).  If it doesn't help, then no harm done (except the £21 it cost  )


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 2, 2015)

£21 is a lot more than I would expect to pay.
When we started Harry (large dog) on it as he was suffering from the canine version of night terrors. He took it by us putting a dose into his evening meal, I have to say the response was immediate. He laid down and kipped after eating, and didn't suffer any noticeable disturbance that same night.


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah the £21 is London vet price for 7 days supply, if it does the trick I expect I'll be able to order it online for future (I think it's classed as a food supplement, so that should be possible?)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 2, 2015)

I bought it online, it's available all over the place. I probably only have one or two capsules left, otherwise I would have sent it to you, save you some money. I'm not convinced it did anything at all for Charlie, but others have a lot of success with it. Just like Feliway I guess, and catnip, it's down to the cat.


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2015)

Yep I found Feliway didn't have much effect at all, yet I know others who have good results with it.

Hopefully also the fact that this visit was short and he didn't have to stay there without me and he wasn't having anything horrid done to him may have helped a bit.  He is the most nervous of my cats though, I think taking him places will always be problematic.


----------



## CRI (Nov 3, 2015)

Breeze went out on garden patrol earlier.  It had been awhile and she was well annoyed with the smells of strange kitties, or probably foxes, around her territory.


----------



## CRI (Nov 3, 2015)

Epona said:


> Yep I found Feliway didn't have much effect at all, yet I know others who have good results with it.
> 
> Hopefully also the fact that this visit was short and he didn't have to stay there without me and he wasn't having anything horrid done to him may have helped a bit.  He is the most nervous of my cats though, I think taking him places will always be problematic.


Feliway seems to have no impact at all on Breeze.

Glad to hear Jakey is recovering well!


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2015)

izz said:


> If you're not fussed on the life the chicken it had before it went for food, some supermarkets do ready roast chickens.



Thing is, I AM fussed about that, but I don't have many options (either for chicken that had a happy life, or pre-cooked chicken - tbh I'd be a little concerned that the latter had salt added at some point during cooking, so no good for the cat) - it has to be whatever they have in Iceland because that is all we have locally and I can't go on a trek anywhere to find anything else.  As we don't eat meat, I've not really looked into where I would be able to buy more ethical meat.  Will have to have whatever I can get.


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2015)

One thing I find really sweet about Jakey is that even though he fights not to be put in the carrier and I am the one putting him in there, as soon as we get to the vets and winkle him out of the carrier, he comes to me for comfort and sort of squishes himself up as close to me as possible.  He also doesn't bear a grudge when we get home, he gets really clingy and wants me to hold him and comfort him.


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2015)

Also although I don't tend to cook meat at home (I'm not vegetarian, just don't cook or eat it at home 'cos Nate doesn't eat meat, I will occasionally eat meat when out for a meal though, or get the occasional bit of ham for sandwiches) I've become a bit of a dab hand at the poached chicken thing.  I tried some of what I had cooked for Jakey and it was really nice, not at all dry like chicken breast can end up sometimes.  If I am ever called upon to cook chicken breasts for human consumption, I'd now be inclined to do it that way - although in stock with some herbs, garlic, and seasoning, rather than in plain water.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 3, 2015)

I used to just boil the breasts for Charlie. I'd store it in a tupperware with some of the water I boiled it in, and it helped keep it moist for longer. I never had any problems with it being dry, but I know it can be a problem. 

I used to help myself to good amounts of it whenever feeding him. Mostly because he would refuse it after the first warm plateful


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2015)

He ate his zylkene on his dinner ok, but I realised after that I should have given him the contents of 2x 75mg capsules because he's a big cat.

I guess it doesn't matter too much if Sonic ends up eating some zylkene by mistake as it's just an amino acid supplement?  Jakey is going to be off his meds in a couple of days and will also be back on his regular food, and I'd prefer to not have to play this game of separating the cats every time one of them wants feeding for any longer than necessary.


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2015)

CRI said:


> Breeze went out on garden patrol earlier.  It had been awhile and she was well annoyed with the smells of strange kitties, or probably foxes, around her territory.View attachment 79032 View attachment 79033 View attachment 79034



That last picture is especially great - is she vocalising or flehming?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 3, 2015)

Got my kitties an apprentice toy.  One of them especially loves it.
Dropbox - VID-20151103-WA0001.mp4


----------



## spirals (Nov 3, 2015)

Went through and found this last night, apparently it's cat for tea!


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2015)

spirals said:


> View attachment 79049 Went through and found this last night, apparently it's cat for tea!



Hmmm, cat casserole, my favourite!







(Yes his eyes look a bit wonky, at the time this photo was taken he had Horner's Syndrome caused by bruising to the nerve that controls eyelids and pupil dilation so he had slight palsy involving the eyelids on one side, he's fine now)


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 3, 2015)

Epona said:


> Hmmm, cat casserole, my favourite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastet in the kitchen.


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> Bastet in the kitchen.



If he had been female, that would have been the name I chose.
He has a brother called Anubis (who is depicted as a jackal, but the big ears make it work).


----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2015)

Brad's had a hard day!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2015)

Vince is knackered too!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 3, 2015)

Madge is asleep in bed and I don't want to pull the covers back so no Madge photo 

eta. I pulled the covers back. Somewhere in there is a body, head, four legs and a tail


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 3, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Madge is asleep in bed and I don't want to pull the covers back so no Madge photo
> 
> eta. I pulled the covers back. Somewhere in there is a body, head, four legs and a tail


and a 'wtf?  go away'


----------



## CRI (Nov 5, 2015)

Epona said:


> That last picture is especially great - is she vocalising or flehming?


It was the latter - the thing where you open up the nostrils and mouth to get a really good sniff!


----------



## CRI (Nov 5, 2015)

Talk to the Paw!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2015)

I broke my mouse. I just received my replacement.

"Oh, it came, did it? Here, let me sit on you so you can't reach it, or do anything for that matter."


----------



## Epona (Nov 9, 2015)

Jakey had his final post-op checkup this evening, not sure the zylkene had much effect, he was worse going in the carrier than usual 

The good news is that his gums have now healed perfectly so he doesn't have to have another checkup for that!  The vet was a bit concerned about the stitches because she had to use more suture than usual because she had trouble getting them to hold in place, but he's healed up fine and no infection.  So YAY!  He is all over me atm, daft boy. 

Now it's Radar's turn for his annual MOT.   At least he is good in the carrier though, he views vet visits as a bit of an adventure.


----------



## oryx (Nov 9, 2015)

Just taken our youngest to the vet tonight for annual boosters and check-up - she was pretty bad at going in the carrier, but has been worse, and at least we got her in in one go!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Peg still does the occasional rogue wee. She's done two in the past week, but it's not usually as frequent as that. idk what it is, maybe she's just been through so many changes in her life she'll never quite settle. She still seems a bit anxious at times, like she wants something but I can't work out what. She seems happy enough to cuddle, give headbutts, curl up on my knee, sleep in her cat beds, and play with her toys. She's in a good routine with her food now, 3 wet meals a day of which she generally eats over half, and biscuits in between. She drinks water, from the bathroom sink, the bath, a bowl in the living room, and a mug on the kitchen counter. She likes to eat grass and seems to get a bit more anxious and restless when I've thrown the old stuff out and we're waiting for the new to germinate (as we are now). She's only vommed the once since she's been here, a few days after her arrival. She's lost some weight, I can definitely tell. She doesn't need to lose any more, so I'm a bit more free with the biscuits now. I'm slowly changing her over from James Wellbeloved to Orijin, which is about the highest meat/protein content biscuit you can get I think. She seems to like both equally. I wish they did smaller bags. I've had the JW since she first moved in, and while I seal it as best as possible it's got to be going a bit stale by now. I've still got over 1/4 left, maybe 1/3.


----------



## J Ed (Nov 10, 2015)

There are some beautiful pictures on this thread. Thank you to all for sharing pics of your kitties


----------



## CRI (Nov 13, 2015)

This brought to mind Breeze-saves-me-from-burning-tumble-dryer-in-bedroom incident of a couple years back


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2015)

the advert seems to have worked - the brockley (se london) sainsburys has acquired a cat...






more here


----------



## oryx (Nov 13, 2015)

He bears a slight resemblance to 'I'm poopin'' cat.
https://catmacros.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/im_pooping_cat_false_alarm.jpg
(apols for posting link to ancient lolcat pic )

Me & OH saw the Sainsbury's ad tonight and just thought 'typical cat'.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 13, 2015)

Cute fucker stole my seat. Just managed to get it back.


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

CRI said:


> This brought to mind Breeze-saves-me-from-burning-tumble-dryer-in-bedroom incident of a couple years back




That's kind of what my life with 3 extremely energetic cats is like.

No bugger brings me stuff when the little horrors break something!


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cute fucker stole my seat. Just managed to get it back.



It is a daily battle between me and Jakey over who my chair really belongs to (it can get very funny because he is one of those cats that goes completely floppy when he doesn't want to be moved, you try to pick him up to move him and it's like picking up the middle of a slinky).  I know the look of a cat who thinks "this is my chair" and Peg has that look.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2015)

another shop cat








from tweeter


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 22, 2015)

Took the sad decision to let Smudgical go today. Not eating, not reacting to the fourth rehydration by drip in the last six months. Had a serious 'quality of life' conversation with the family. Just didn't want him messed around. He purred till the end. 18 years a mousing war horse. RIP


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh god, I'm so sorry 

Very tough and painful decision for you and the family, but I think you know you did right. Little mite went out while the going was still good enough... the other way would have been worse for you all.

Hugs to all of you. xx


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 23, 2015)

Really sad news


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 23, 2015)

((((emc))))


----------



## nogojones (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry Cheesy


----------



## Mogden (Nov 23, 2015)

Sad news eatmorecheese. Purrs for you x


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh, so sorry eatmorecheese. No consolation, but 18 years is a fine innings, and Smudgical is one of the best cat names ever, and matches his fascinating and unique appearance perfectly. What a brilliant cat. Condolences.


----------



## moose (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry eatmorecheese 

We picked up the beastie from Cats' Protection today. She's a bit smelly and her eyes are grubby, but I guess she'll wash when she's settled in. We're calling her Ranking Miss P. Here she is having a go at the chimney. Bizarrely, Stan doesn't seem to have noticed yet that his doppelgänger has moved in.


----------



## CRI (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh no, sorry to hear about that eatmorecheese RIP furball.

Welcome though Miss P!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 24, 2015)

moose said:


> Sorry eatmorecheese
> 
> We picked up the beastie from Cats' Protection today. She's a bit smelly and her eyes are grubby, but I guess she'll wash when she's settled in. We're calling her Ranking Miss P. Here she is having a go at the chimney. Bizarrely, Stan doesn't seem to have noticed yet that his doppelgänger has moved in.
> 
> View attachment 79995



Top name


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2015)

eatmorecheese: RIP Smudgical - he was a beautiful cat 

moose: Miss P is fabulous. I hope that Stan thinks so too


----------



## moose (Nov 24, 2015)

trashpony said:


> moose: I hope that Stan thinks so too


Blissfully oblivious so far, although we can hear her thundering about upstairs  Will do the intros in a couple of days if we can get away without for that long.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2015)

welcome to the thread, miss p


----------



## moose (Nov 26, 2015)

Miss P doesn't half poo a lot!  I've not had the opportunity to observe a cat's habits close up for a while, and it's surprising what comes out of them  However much food we give her, she scarfs it all down at once and she's in the litter tray a few minutes later.


----------



## story (Nov 27, 2015)

It is with deep sadness and great woe that I report the death of my gentle little pink-nosed chap. 

I came home from work to find him in distress, open-mouthed breathing and drooling profusely. His paws were wet with it, and streaked with pink.

I called the vet immediately and said that I wanted  to bring him in. 

I was hoping it was an acute lung infection but feared a heart attack.

When I picked him up he was so weak and limp. When he struggled against being put into the carrier, it made him gasp for breath. On the way to the vet I put my fingers through the bars of the carrier and he nuzzled his nose against me, and wrapped his toes around the tip of my finger. I said to the friend who was with me "I have a bad feeling about this...." 

The vet listened to his chest and said it sounded "horrible". She tried to draw any fluid off, but there wasn't any. The X-Ray showed a lot of white, but it was hard to know if it was fluid or perhaps masses of tumours.

Anyway, with all the to-ing and fro-ing between rooms, and ABx shots and attempts to give him oxygen and so forth, he got increasingly distressed and the distress was making him more and more hypoxic. And as he struggled more for breathe, he panicked more, and that made it worse again, and so forth.

I said "He's dying right now. He's drowning for breath" and the vet said "Shall we help him?"

I said "We need to put him to sleep, don't we..." And it as very fast after that, almost a race between the cat fighting for each diminishing breath, and the vet getting the poison into his vein.

He strained and struggled at the end, crying out and his throat swelling with the effort. I held him and kept talking to him, I think I was saying "I got you fella, I got you, I'm right here, I got you safe fella". Right at the end he looked at me, right into my eyes. I remembered to say Thank you to him, for his sweet gentle companionship and his loyalty. And then the fighting lessened and slowed, and his breathe became more shallow, and then it stopped. He twitched and switched a couple of times, in his neck and throat; it seemed to me to be the desperate muscle spasm of grasping-for-air released.

Not an easy death: certainly not for him, and not for me neither.

Then I was holding him as all the fluids flowed out of him. I tucked his tail neatly between his legs and stroked his ears until they became chilly. The vet came back and we wrapped him in a towel and brought him home.

One-eyed-jack-cat is prowling about, purring and miaEowing intermittently. It's going to take a bit of time for us to adjust to the new gap in the home.


----------



## Epona (Nov 27, 2015)

story - I am so very sorry to hear that, sounds like the poor lad was in horrible distress and you did the only thing you could do for him.  What an awful thing to go through, for both of you, it's not the peaceful end any of us would want for our beloved pets, and I'm not surprised you feel shaken up right now as you've been through something traumatic. 

Try to get some sleep and think of happier times with him, I know that's easier said than done but it's the only advice I can offer.  Sympathies to you (((story))).


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh story that's really sad


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm so sorry story


----------



## Mation (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh gosh, story. So sorry for your loss. That sounds very hard indeed, but I'm (sort of) glad you got all those details of his last tail so well in case it makes it more possible to process.

Hugs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 27, 2015)

((((story))))


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 27, 2015)

so very sorry (((story & cats))) that is such sad news.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 27, 2015)

(((story))) and (((pink-nosed chap)))


----------



## Mogden (Nov 27, 2015)

((((((story)))))) There's not enough hugs and purrs to make that better but here's some to start the healing x


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 27, 2015)

so sorry, story. Sounds like you did a champion job in a horrible situation. RIP pink-nosed cat and condolences to his now lonely fellow cat in the story household.


----------



## QOTH (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh god story what a horrible thing to happen.  Thank goodness you were able to get him to the vets and you were able to say goodbye.


----------



## story (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for all your kind words.

I do feel a bit overwhelmed and shocked by it. He was really fighting for breath, his ribs were heaving away but he wasn't getting any air at all.

But apart from that very traumatic bit, there was also some time when he was resting trustingly in the crook of my arm, his face pressed against me and it felt very loving and kind. It was when the vet started trying all kinds of different interventions that he started to panic and it all got more dramatic.

I've skived work today. I was only doing a short day anyway, but I was so wiped out when I eventually got to bed, and I have to bury the body today, and one-eyed-jack-cat woke me up repeatedly through the night with loud cries of "Where are you?! Where is he?! Where's everyone gone?!" that I didn't have the heart to leave him. I'd call back to him, and he'd run in and leap on the bed and push up against my hand purring hard, and squirm and squiggle until he settled. Then I'd fall asleep, only to be woken and hour or so later with the same routine.

Today he's been my shadow. He won't leave my side, and whenever I'm sitting (like now) he's on my lap with his head buried in the curve of my elbow.

One-eyed-jack-cat is actually grandfather to Pink-nosed-chap.

I think it probably was a massive heart attack rather than an infection. There was no other sign of an acute infection: his temperature was normal, his third eyelid wasn't visible. I suppose it could have been tumours, but before last night there has been absolutely no sign or indication of respiratory problems or pain or discomfort.

I don't suppose it matters a great deal. I'm only mildly curious, although that might change as time passes.

Poor little fella. He didn't die easy, although I suppose I should take comfort from the fact that it was pretty fast. He was seen to be well at about 3:00 in the afternoon, apparently. So whatever happened came on right quick.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 27, 2015)

You did the very best that you could have done for him story. So very sad, it always is.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 27, 2015)

(((((all of our pussycat friends)))))


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 27, 2015)

(((story)) so sorry to hear this. Poor boy.


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2015)

We keep getting visits form this little guy on the balcony. Not sure why s/he likes it so much here. Alfie was initially intrigued but is not really that happy about an intruder on his turf so I try and gently shush the kitten away for his/her own safety. I think this one may have been abandoned but not sure and there is probably no way to find out


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2015)

Story, I'm so sorry to read all of that. What an ordeal for both of you. Actually, to say 'what an ordeal' doesn't do it justice at all. You're a very strong person, or so it seems to me when I read what you write on here, but allow yourself to not be strong. Look after yourself.


----------



## haushoch (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello cat and kitten thread.  The Molly cat and I are accomplished lurkers on this thread, but we have decided to come out of lurk mode.  Molly's not happy due to the arrival of New Cat.  

Here's Molly in happier times:

 

And here's Molly totally chilled out in happier times:

 

And here is New Cat while he was still Visiting Cat:

 

And here's New Cat, after getting resident status:

 

New Cat (called Smudge by my neighbour) arrived as a stray about a month ago, he was in a right old state (skinny, dirty, broken tail), but one of my neighbours took him in.  She then did a poster campaign, phoned all the local vets, but no-one came forward to reclaim Smudge.  So she started to foster him (there was a never a chance she was going to adopt him, she already has three other cats and a part-time puppy to look after).  After Smudge got his strength back he started exploring the gardens and arrived on our doorstep regularly.  When the neighbour told us she was looking for a new home for him, we took him in.  He's gorgeous with a lovely personality.

We did all the recommended things for introducing New Cat to Resident Cat, but Resident Cat just isn't having it.  She's really really unhappy and all her routines are disrupted and she just doesn't have the confidence to reclaim her stake in the house.  She's bottom cat.

So we've now realised that Smudge can't stay, it's just totally unfair on Molly.  So with a heavy heart (have I said how lovely he is?) we're looking for a home for Smudge.  We've been in touch with Battersea (who registered him as Found, but there's no Lost match for him there either), but they don't re-home cats from people's homes.  

So I'm wondering whether there's anyone here (in South London) who has a big cat shaped hole in their life that could be expertly filled with the love of a big fluffy tomcat with green eyes and an enormous appetite by any chance?

Or any ideas where we can find a new home otherwise?

Smudge has lived with other cats (and the part-time puppy) no problem, he's also totally chilled out around children.  He's very laid back, playful, extremely friendly and a total lap-cat.  The vet thinks Smudge is 7/8 years old, he's been neutered.  He likes exploring and therefore needs a garden.  He's made our home his home very quickly, and comes back in when called (when in earshot).

Two things one should be aware of:

Smudge has a monster appetite, he eats absolutely everything in his path, that includes your food and the food of any other animal in the house, so we're feeding him separately to Molly and keeping the doors closed while the feeding goes on.  Unchecked Smudge has the potential to get overweight.

When Smudge was first examined by the emergency vet, there was talk of having his broken tail amputated, but in the end my neighbour decided to see how it goes.  So Smudge has a broken tail, which doesn't seem to bother him, but it means his toilet routine goes a little wrong every now and then.  He uses the litter tray, but prefers to go outdoors.  What I do when he comes in, is lift up the tail, and wipe a baby wipe over his tail and bum, just to make sure.  So that can be  a bit icky.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2015)

I want him, but can't have a pet.


----------



## KatyF (Dec 2, 2015)

Had a fitful night's sleep last night as Barts (my black cat) was out of sorts. She wasn't interested in food or treats and kept going to sit by herself in the bathroom. She even pooped on the floor even though the litter tray had been cleaned on Monday, so I thought I'd check it. Remnants of a mouse inside so presumably thats why she didn't want to use it and probably why she wasn't interested in food!

She was back to normal this morning, waking me up and gobbling her food the minute it went down!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 2, 2015)

colacubes is in the market for adopting a cat I think....


----------



## haushoch (Dec 2, 2015)

Ms T said:


> colacubes is in the market for adopting a cat I think....



Oh, that would be fabulous.  Here's some more photos - Smudge totally chilled out on Molly's spot on the sofa.


----------



## haushoch (Dec 2, 2015)

See?  Molly's not impressed one little bit.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 2, 2015)

Unfortunately I can't take him due to the toilet issues because of some health stuff I've got going on at the mo   Which is a shame as he's gorgeous   If you don't have any luck with anyone here you could try Celia Hammond for rehoming as well Celia Hammond Animal Trust - UK Animal Rescue Charity

Might also be worth doing a separate thread in community for people who don't necessarily look at this thread


----------



## haushoch (Dec 2, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Unfortunately I can't take him due to the toilet issues because of some health stuff I've got going on at the mo   Which is a shame as he's gorgeous   If you don't have any luck with anyone here you could try Celia Hammond for rehoming as well Celia Hammond Animal Trust - UK Animal Rescue Charity
> 
> Might also be worth doing a separate thread in community for people who don't necessarily look at this thread



Thanks for the tips , will start by posting a thread in community, great idea, I've also started emailing friends to spread the word.  I hope you find another great cat, I'm sure you will.  So sorry to hear about the health stuff, I hope you're on the mend.  

You're spot on, he is gorgeous.  I'm sure there'll be a home for him.  If it wasn't for Molly, we'd keep him.


----------



## CRI (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Pink Nose, Story.


----------



## CRI (Dec 2, 2015)

I've been trying to take some Christmas photos of Charlie and Ella.  Breeze insists on getting into EVERY photo, by some means or other.  I've given up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2015)

breeze looks so impressed with the santa hat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2015)

CRI said:


> I've been trying to take some Christmas photos of Charlie and Ella.  Breeze insists on getting into EVERY photo, by some means or other.  I've given up.
> 
> View attachment 80349


 
has charlie really got a monumental hangover in the second one?


----------



## CRI (Dec 3, 2015)

It's the last one I like best!  ( . . . when you see it . . . )


----------



## moose (Dec 3, 2015)

Stan and the Ranking Miss P have now lived under the same roof for a week without really acknowledging each other's presence. I suppose it's better than fighting, but I wish they'd be more sociable.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2015)

CRI said:


> It's the last one I like best!  ( . . . when you see it . . . )


 
i hadn't noticed


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2015)

Over the past couple of weeks I've discovered I really do quite love Peg now.

That's a nice feeling.

I think she likes me a bit too. Although that might just be because the weather has turned cold and my lap is warm.

On the rogue wee front, I've bought her a second litter tray. Both are in the kitchen (nowhere else for them), and I'm crossing my fingers that having a couple of different options for weeing if one doesn't suit her tastes on any given day might help a bit. I'm not convinced it will solve the problem though, I think it's linked to upheaval, lingering outdoor and Charlie smells, and just general insecurity. I hear that girl cats get more insecure than boy cats. I rarely trust that boy/girl stuff though, it's almost always based on someone's personal experience and biases rather than any kind of behavioural study or whatever.

Anyway, they say in a multi-cat household it's one tray per cat plus one, so in this one cat household I figure two trays can't hurt, even if it doesn't necessarily help.

It looked for a while there that she was going to prefer one for shitting and one for weeing, but it seems to have averaged out. Shame, because it would have made my naming them number 1 tray and number 2 tray more apt.

In other poo news: do other people's cats go absolutely insane after they crap? I don't remember my childhood cats being like this but they had outdoor access so I wasn't always around, but Charlie went mental after a poo, running around like the devil was chasing him, and Peggy does the same. And just like Charlie, Peggy likes to be chased upstairs afterwards. I chase her into the bedroom and she jumps on the bed, skids across it and flies off the other side, staring up at me. I walk round to her and she jumps on again, skids across, and back off the other side. This can go on for ages. Then she flies under the bed sheet like her life depends on it, and goes to sleep.


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 4, 2015)

CRI said:


> It's the last one I like best!  ( . . . when you see it . . . )


That's brilliant! i had to go back and look. 

So baleful.


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 4, 2015)

haushoch said:


> Oh, that would be fabulous.  Here's some more photos - Smudge totally chilled out on Molly's spot on the sofa.
> 
> View attachment 80317
> View attachment 80318 View attachment 80319


He'sbeautiful.  Very similiar in colour and fluffiness to my Mousch.  I'd love to take him but I fear Mousch wouldn't be  pleased.  She's much happier being in a one cat household since Cilla died.  I'd echo the reccomendation for Celia Hammond as your next stop,


----------



## Cribynkle (Dec 4, 2015)

CRI said:


> It's the last one I like best!  ( . . . when you see it . . . )


That's fantastic


----------



## haushoch (Dec 4, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> He'sbeautiful.  Very similiar in colour and fluffiness to my Mousch.  I'd love to take him but I fear Mousch wouldn't be  pleased.  She's much happier being in a one cat household since Cilla died.  I'd echo the reccomendation for Celia Hammond as your next stop,



Thanks.   Will definitely try Celia Hammond if I can't find him a home through Urban or my friends.  I was secretly hoping that an Urbanite would take him and then post updates on this thread...


----------



## izz (Dec 4, 2015)

moose said:


> Stan and the Ranking Miss P have now lived under the same roof for a week without really acknowledging each other's presence. I suppose it's better than fighting, but I wish they'd be more sociable.


a WEEK pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft
Queen FiFi and the sex pests have been under the same roof since March and they have contretemps and she hates them.


----------



## Epona (Dec 4, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Over the past couple of weeks I've discovered I really do quite love Peg now.
> 
> That's a nice feeling.
> 
> I think she likes me a bit too. Although that might just be because the weather has turned cold and my lap is warm.



I'm so pleased to hear that   Bit of a guilty admission here, but it took me a while to really warm up to Jakey after we got him.  It's a bit odd really, because (apart from the pissing on the bed, which keeping him out of the bedrooms fixes) he's an utterly lovely, and loving, cat - really superb pet, very sweet and gentle and affectionate with a great big purr and always ready for a cuddle.  I think it was because when we took him on it all happened quite suddenly and I hadn't been planning on getting another cat at all, and possibly because he's very different in personality to the other 2 (and came to us sort of 'fully formed' and set in his ways as he was already an adult, I'd only had kittens previously) as he is much more nervous and seemed to have some odd habits and foibles compared to the others.

I mean don't get me wrong, right from when we first got him I gave him plenty of affection and attention, but it took a little while for me to really get used to him and then fully love him.  It sounds horrible, but I hope my explanation sort of makes sense!




ANYWAY, on another note -
Radar's annual MOT tonight - the vet (another different one, but this one is NOT a locum, they've actually finally recruited a permanent member of staff - hooray!) detected a low grade heart murmur 

I've decided that despite having pets all my life I'm actually a bit too anxious to be anything other than shit at it, because I'm now in major worry mode.  Angel said that it could just be because he was very stressed, he (-Radar, not Angel!-) was stress-moulting all over the place and alternating between rolling around on the table to try to scent mark it with his face, and trying to bury himself in my armpit and crying, even if not just stress of the visit it's very minor and unlikely to suddenly get worse any time soon, just to bring him back in at any time if we have any concerns about fatigue/coughing or signs of any thyroid issues (which there have been no signs of, his weight is stable and he kind of self-regulates his intake of food, often leaves a bit in the bowl which is a good indication that he's not constantly hungry or anything).

He's nearly 10 now, so not a spring chicken any more.  Even though it's probably nothing to worry about (or at least not for the near future), I feel like crying.  I adore that monstrous little cat so much


----------



## Epona (Dec 4, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> In other poo news: do other people's cats go absolutely insane after they crap? I don't remember my childhood cats being like this but they had outdoor access so I wasn't always around, but Charlie went mental after a poo, running around like the devil was chasing him, and Peggy does the same.



The only times I have experienced this is with Sonic, who has a tendency to lay on my head when I am taking a nap and lick my hair, and who used to (before we worked out a diet where it doesn't happen any more) have a bit of a sensitive tum and occasionally get soft stools - between soft stools and ingesting strands of my long hair, he would occasionally leave the litter tray with a piece of soft shit dangling from his arse on a strand of hair, and it would make him go completely insane - charging around at top speed and butt-skidding across the floor to try to get rid of it.  He also (because of semi-regular soft stools) used to get anal gland issues which just added to the problem as I am sure taking a dump may have been uncomfortable at times (he used to have to have his anal glands expressed manually on occasion).

Not a lot I can do about him grooming me (I suppose I could shave my head, but the idea of him licking my scalp is quite disturbing), but getting his diet sorted to eliminate any digestive problems has helped massively and it doesn't happen these days.  I think it was a wheat allergy, because eliminating that from his diet has stopped the shitting/anal gland issues completely.  I've not had to wash wet shit off his legs and tail for years now, thankfully!

Sorry for the distasteful post, I find that discussing pets will inevitable turn to faecal concerns sooner or later, it comes with the territory of having pets. 

The other reason that shitting could make a cat a bit excitable is because middening is often used as a form of territorial marking?  I don't know for sure whether that would cause what you have described, but just a thought.  If she's a bit territorially nervous, that could explain why she dashes for the safe zone of your bed after leaving an 'obvious territorial marker'.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2015)

((((Epona and radar))))


----------



## Epona (Dec 4, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ((((Epona and radar))))



Thanks for the brackets    As he's insured, I am thinking about asking for further tests because if it's going to be a problem I'd rather know more about it sooner rather than later and see what, if anything, we can do to manage it.  He's half Cornish Rex accidental kitten from someone who didn't spay their pet CRex that wasn't supposed to be bred from, before the breed was routinely (by responsible breeders) DNA tested for genetic markers for HCM (hypertrophic cardiomyopathy - thickening of the walls of the heart - something that used to be a problem in some Cornish Rex), so that is really worrying me right now.


----------



## Epona (Dec 5, 2015)

The irony is, that the only time Radar perked up during the examination was when he saw the vet's stethoscope, which he thought looked like a fun toy.  He obviously remembered the fun and excitement of completely destroying in a 'let's repeatedly attack it and chew it to death' incident Nate's quite expensive stethoscope, which, if it hadn't been wrecked by Radar, we could have used to listen to his heartbeat in a less stressful environment at home.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 6, 2015)

Hope Radar's OK Epona 

Vastra was sitting in front room upstairs this afternoon emitting odd little chirping noises, which developed into funny 'Prrmew! Prrmew!' sounds. Worked out that she was staring at seagulls weaving around outside. Had to explain that she was no match for these particularly flying foods.


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2015)

Cloo said:


> Hope Radar's OK Epona



Thanks   He seems fine atm, just a big old heap of worry is in my head now 



Cloo said:


> Vastra was sitting in front room upstairs this afternoon emitting odd little chirping noises, which developed into funny 'Prrmew! Prrmew!' sounds. Worked out that she was staring at seagulls weaving around outside. Had to explain that she was no match for these particularly flying foods.



I have probably mentioned at some point the time Radar decided to try to leap out of the 2" gap at the top of the window because he saw a pigeon on the roof of the block next door and got overexcited - seemed not to comprehend that he was a long way away from the pigeon, he was 3 floors up, and wasn't able to fly - no idea how he even got his head through the gap, let alone the rest of him, he was left dangling trapped at the hips in the "V" formed by the window, half in and half out, facing downwards and screaming.  I had to stand on a chair and grab hold of his back legs and lift him up and back indoors to free him from his predicament.  I was shaking for a good couple of hours after rescuing him, and he was terrified of going near a window (even closed) for a while afterwards.  

We don't have the windows open like that any more, I honestly wouldn't have thought he would even be able to get his head through that gap until I saw it happen, and I'm not risking it again!


----------



## Boycey (Dec 7, 2015)

Just caught walter playing a neighbours kitten- another tabby. Walter lost his playmate recently after a couple of (awful) housemates left with their (alright really) cat so it's good to see him making friends again rather than just fighting the neighbours... was way too cute, will try and get pics


----------



## CRI (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, hope things are okay as possible with Radar Epona. I've always been a paranoid pet parent with the pigs - getting things checked out "just in case," and thankfully having understanding vets that didn't think I was bonkers (and knowing how fast things can escalate in guinea pigs, too.)  Now with 3 more pets, whose environments I can't control so much and knowing all the things that could happen.  I tell myself it's worth it for their companionship and the sheer joy they bring, and it's true.  But I know the minute anything pops up (even Breeze's tooth removal has hard going) I'll be somewhere along the lines of a basket case.  I guess it's just part of the thing, but I really, really empathise.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2015)

Missy, one of the cats that I look after has died. She had a tumour in her throat and had diabetes for years but never complained and just got on with it. She was put to sleep today cos her back legs had stopped working on Friday and by Sunday she could barely move at all. She wasn't in any pain cos she was on shitloads of drugs.
She was lovely. I will miss her, and her brother Tubbs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2015)

Orang Utan - I am sorry to hear that, she looks like she was really sweet, my condolences to you.

CRI - thanks for the well-wishes, I am really hoping it was just the stress of the vet visit, but I don't know, and there's no way I can know unless maybe I take him in again in a few weeks for another listen, or maybe pay for a less-stressful home visit, or maybe some tests, I just don't know.  Just so much going on in my head right now, I mean if he does have a heart condition or is in the early stages of heart failure, is there anything they can actually do about it?  If not, then further tests would be pointless anyway and we just have to enjoy him while we can I suppose.  I don't know, I've never been here before.

Also I hear you wrt piggies and their health, I have kept them before and only ever lost one to something other than "went quietly in his/her sleep at a ripe old age" but with the one that got ill it all went downhill alarmingly quickly (and I have also kept birds which tend to be similar, they don't often get sick but if they do it can get serious very quickly) - so I know what you mean.


----------



## CRI (Dec 8, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Missy Orang Utan .  Beautiful kitty.

Epona I think if heart failure is diagnosed early on, it can be successfully treated.  I saw Ella Chihuahua's foster mum at the weekend and one of her dogs, Norman, was recently diagnosed with early stage heart failure, so he's on medication, but was bright as anything.  Of course you don't want Radar to be unnecessarily distressed by lots of poking and prodding.  Perhaps ask the vet what kind of investigations would be involved as well as what kinds of treatments, depending on the results?  It's then the weighing up of the upset caused to the animal against maintaining a comfortable quality of life for a lot longer.   Aaaaarrrggghhh, there isn't a definitive answer, is there.  You do what the gut says I think!


----------



## pogofish (Dec 8, 2015)

Poor Missy - She looks a lovely cat.  

Now I'm out of it, my tabby has discovered my foam-lined sling. After several attempts to fit herself in it, she decided that the best way to make use of it is to sit beside it, with her tail stretched out to fullest extent in it - cosy or what!


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Missy (((Orang Utan )))


----------



## Libertad (Dec 8, 2015)

CRI said:


> So sorry to hear about Missy Orang Utan .  Beautiful kitty.
> 
> Epona I think if heart failure is diagnosed early on, it can be successfully treated.  I saw Ella Chihuahua's foster mum at the weekend and one of her dogs, Norman, was recently diagnosed with early stage heart failure, so he's on medication, but was bright as anything.  Of course you don't want Radar to be unnecessarily distressed by lots of poking and prodding.  Perhaps ask the vet what kind of investigations would be involved as well as what kinds of treatments, depending on the results?  It's then the weighing up of the upset caused to the animal against maintaining a comfortable quality of life for a lot longer.   Aaaaarrrggghhh, there isn't a definitive answer, is there.  You do what the gut says I think!



Our 8yo Chihuahua/Jack Russell has recently been diagnosed with a heart murmur at 5/5 on the scale that vets use and has been prescribed Vetmedin (Pimobendan). He's happy enough and seems oblivious to it, it is an inherent weakness in the Chihuahua breed apparently.

Sorry to hear about Missy Orang Utan.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 8, 2015)

Epona - Bobbie Boo was diagnosed with a heart murmur very early on, probably "around" the 2 years mark - he lived to the ripe old age of 20 - he had no special meds or diet - he carried probably a little bit more weight than was good for him, but he did love his food. He was definitely an eater rather than a fighter. All the vet did was monitor it on the rare occasions we took him into be seen - he really hated going to the vet, it terrified him


----------



## moose (Dec 8, 2015)

I've never had a cat without a heart murmur! Seems to be incredibly common. Both the current 2 have them, as did the previous who lived to nearly 21. They occasionally cause heart failure, but most of the time they trundle along just fine. 

In other news, Stan and Ranking Miss P aren't having the romance I'd hoped - bottle-brush tails, skulking and dirty looks all round


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 8, 2015)

please be aware that if you're intending to post a catmas present, the post office may refuse to release it if the cat it's addressed to can't provide suitable identification at the sorting office

No ID cat almost misses out on advent calendar gift - BBC News


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 9, 2015)

200th Page

6000th Post

Here's FiFi - doing what FiFi does best - looking pretty


----------



## Libertad (Dec 9, 2015)

Look at those ears! Fluff that tummy! Prime hot potato territory that belly.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 9, 2015)

Say hello to Mistletoe 







He came to live with us from Battersea on Friday.  He's a bit scaredy still but when he does come out from behind the sofa   he is a massive softy and sits on your lap for ages


----------



## Libertad (Dec 9, 2015)

Much tabby love in our house.


----------



## haushoch (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello Mistletoe!  I'm so happy you found your cat.    He looks beautiful.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 9, 2015)

what a handsome chap! I'm sure he will get more socialised soon.
I used to be a bit meh about tabbies but there are some magnificent ones on this thread - Mistletoe and Molly just the latest examples.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 9, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> what a handsome chap! I'm sure he will get more socialised soon.
> I used to be a bit meh about tabbies but there are some magnificent ones on this thread - Mistletoe and Molly just the latest examples.



He's getting there slowly


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2015)

He's a handsome chap and no mistake.

Is he keeping his seasonal name?


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 9, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Say hello to Mistletoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks lovely. 
Christmas time, Mistletoe and whine.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 9, 2015)

colacubes said:


> He's getting there slowly



WHAT!!1!1!1 - you've only had him a week

We've had Clive and Casper 9 MONTHS and I'm only now just getting Clive to sit on my lap for max 5 mins

And as for Casper - trying to tempt him with hand fed HUMAN sandwich left over filling is getting to be damned hard work - I've managed max 5 stealth strokes on him in that period as well

I just want wait for the boys to settle down and become normal - but I think they'll be my charity cats


----------



## colacubes (Dec 9, 2015)

Ms T said:


> He's a handsome chap and no mistake.
> 
> Is he keeping his seasonal name?



We're still undecided.  We've thought of a couple of other possibles so we may well yet change it.


High Voltage said:


> WHAT!!1!1!1 - you've only had him a week
> 
> We've had Clive and Casper 9 MONTHS and I'm only now just getting Clive to sit on my lap for max 5 mins
> 
> ...



He's a bit of a freak in that sense I'd say   Took our last cat about 2 years before he'd sit on our laps


----------



## haushoch (Dec 9, 2015)

Great excuse for more tabby goodness  :

 

Here's Molly when she first came to live with us.  She hid under the sofa for a week, but then became very affectionate quite quickly afterwards.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 9, 2015)

Brad looking quite photogenic today


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2015)

Matching the blanket quite nicely.


----------



## Epona (Dec 9, 2015)

Just want to thank everyone who has responded re. Radar, I am inclined to over-worry (about almost everything  ) and hearing other people's experiences has really helped me to calm down about it, thanks


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 9, 2015)

Epona said:


> . . . I am inclined to over-worry . . .



Sounds perfectly normal concerns to me - it was the "heart murmur" that tipped Bob into being allowed to stay with me - he was a stray who'd come in for food - he'd not been chipped - went round vets etc in the area to see if anyone had lost him - there was one potential, they came round to see if it was their cat, it wasn't, thank goodness - so he was just allowed to stay


----------



## colacubes (Dec 9, 2015)

Just to make High Voltage jealous, look at the state of this


----------



## Epona (Dec 9, 2015)

Jakey is the only one of mine that I got as an adult, and when we got him home (after a very traumatic journey where he panicked in the carrier and broke the door off it! Had to take out my shoelaces and tie the door back in place), he went and hid under the bed for the night.

We put a bowl of food under the bed in case he got hungry and left him to it, went to bed ourselves - and when we woke up in the morning he was wedged between us purring his head off, and after that he acted like he owned the place.  The only time he has hidden or shied away from attention since then is if he thinks we might be about to put him in the carrier to go to the vet.

Total time in hiding after arrival at new home - 9 hours maximum.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 9, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> 200th Page
> 
> 6000th Post
> 
> ...


 
has someone been watching too much 'meerkat manor'?





colacubes said:


> Say hello to Mistletoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
o hai, mistletoe, welcome to the thread


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 10, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Just to make High Voltage jealous, look at the state of this



I hate you. I hate you. I hate you. 



Epona said:


> . . . Total time in hiding after arrival at new home - 9 hours maximum.



Hah! I'll see your nine hours and raise you 30 days 

When we moved the 3 from W-s-M to Shepton (25 odd miles) I made the (with hindsight) tad optimistic decision to ask the guys I worked with to make 2 x corrugated board cat carriers

Bob was put into the proper cat basket as he was a little "large boned" for a cardboard box

Jess was always excellent travelling so she went into a box

Leaving Rusty. The feisty, escapologist cat. Well, she went into a box and about half way through the journey was no longer in the box. Strutting around the inside of the car and ended up lying across the rear parcel shelf like a nodding head cat

Then into the "new house"

Where Bob disappeared and didn't come out for 30 days - he hid in the airing cupboard, coming out only while we were at work to eat and use his "facilities"


----------



## Shirl (Dec 10, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Say hello to Mistletoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gorgeous. 
I had a Mistletoe, she came with the name but I always loved it.


----------



## CRI (Dec 10, 2015)

Mistletoe is absolutely gorgeous!  I do love a tabby.

When Breeze arrived, she darted under the sofa and we thought "oh no, this will take a while."  But it was just over an hour between the first and last photos below.  She was just too nosy to stay hidden for long.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2015)

Breeze is just ridiculously photogenic.  

And lapcats FTW!


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2015)

Does anybody else's cat go through cycles where they stay in a lot and where they go out a lot ? My Alfie usually stays indoors most of the time and rarely goes out for more than an hour at a time. But this week he's started to stay out most of the time and it always throws me. Last week he once stayed out so long, I thought I'd lost him, considering that generally he likes to stay in.

Cats, they like to fuck with you it seems.


----------



## CRI (Dec 11, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Breeze is just ridiculously photogenic.
> 
> And lapcats FTW!


Sometimes!


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 11, 2015)

^ an excellent grumpy cat - reproachful dog double act going on there CRI.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2015)

To be fair, she has good reason to be pissed off as her dignity is being somewhat compromised.


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

Ms T said:


> To be fair, she has good reason to be pissed off as her dignity is being somewhat compromised.



No animal species that will lick its own genitalia and then do the flehming thing sniffing its own nether regions has any moral high ground when it comes to dignity.


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

CRI said:


> Mistletoe is absolutely gorgeous!  I do love a tabby.
> 
> When Breeze arrived, she darted under the sofa and we thought "oh no, this will take a while."  But it was just over an hour between the first and last photos below.  She was just too nosy to stay hidden for long.



When we first got Radar home, he sprang out of the box and started destructicating our flat - we knew at that point we'd got a wrong'un on our hands.


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh, I found an old picture of Radar from when we first got him (I realise now he was too young really to be away from his mum, but didn't know any better then   - he just looks like a tiny scrap of a thing)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 11, 2015)

CRI said:


> Sometimes!


 
has someone already photoshopped an eye patch and pirate hat on to that picture?

if not, it's time they did...


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

And Sonic when he was a wee babby with mum and his brothers and sisters (we hadn't named him at this point - he's the blue one, same colour as his mum):







And a little bit older after he came to live with us (looks to be about 4 months there, I do have some in-between photos somewhere but my haphazard filing system seems to have swallowed them):






Don't have any baby photos of Jakey


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

Sonic and Jakey (now 9 years and 8 3/4 years old) last week - I think I must have caught Sonic in the middle of having a hunting dream, because his claws are a little bit extended  ) :


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2015)

I took some photos today of Radar but they turned out a bit blurry as the light was bad, I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## CRI (Dec 12, 2015)

OMG Epona your kits are SO gorgeous.  And tiny baby Radar!


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

CRI said:


> OMG Epona your kits are SO gorgeous.  And tiny baby Radar!



Thank you - In some ways it seems like yesterday, but it's so long ago, they are all middle-aged cats now!  Just sometimes need to look at their baby photos LOL


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Say hello to Mistletoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep going back to look at this photo, he's really beautiful and his fur looks like velvet


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2015)

Epona said:


>



I was the first to put my name down for a kitten from the litter, so had the choice of any of those, and they are all lovely cats.  When I visited, I picked up each one of them at some point to see how we got along, but Sonic was very determined to have a cuddle from me, once on my arm he started purring and went to sleep there, happy as larry with me holding him.  All other considerations went out the window at that point, this tiny little bundle had felt so safe with me, having only just met me, that he wanted to sleep in my arms.  The rest is history.

He still does that btw, climbs into my arms and goes to sleep.  (He weighs a lot more now though  )


----------



## Reno (Dec 14, 2015)

A cats first weapon of defence is cuteness. My office chair is still occupied indefinitely and I can't bear to move him when he looks so happy. Not getting my accounts done.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 14, 2015)

Reno said:


> A cats first weapon of defence is cuteness. My office chair is still occupied indefinitely and I can't bear to move him when he looks so happy. Not getting my accounts done.



Get into that belly quick, that's a blatant opportunity for a hot potato.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 15, 2015)

FINALLY - after coming up to 10 months

Clive "puts out"

 

Granted - there was an element of treats being involved and a nice warm fire and FiFi the other side of the room - but I'll take it, I'm not proud


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 15, 2015)

VICTOREEEEE AT LAST High Voltage 
Very much liking Clive's sceptical dismissive "yeah ok ok ok don't start getting used to this" stink eye expression as well.
A good cold snap and he'll be tamed for life I'm betting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats, HV, a momentous achievement considering how wary he's been 

I feel so lucky that Peggy has such a lovely demeanor. Within moments of getting her out of her carrier she was headbutting my forehead and rubbing against my face furiously. And over the past few weeks I've seen a definite change, her wanting to be on my lap more, and all that.

 

 

A couple of weeks ago I put on a bird video for her, and after sniffing the screen and being very interested she spent absolutely ages trying to find them in the speakers. She knows they're in there somewhere. Clever girl.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 16, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> FINALLY - after coming up to 10 months
> 
> Clive "puts out"
> 
> ...


You know he's been reading U75 when your back is turned,  saw your indignant post about your lack of lap loving and is now in his "I'll show you laptime" phase


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 16, 2015)

So this just leaves Casper - he's the real nervous one - he eats from my hand and he'll just about sit on the sofa to be hand fed but he's always very nervous and jumps down at the slight sign of threat - a threat in this case could be presenting a slightly larger treat or piece of food in a mildly "threatening" manner or a little bit too quickly


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2015)

The cat is sleeping on the job ! He brought a mouse into the house, then he got bored with it and went to sleep and now he's left me to deal with it. There is a mouse running around the lounge and the cat is actually too lazy to kill it. Never had that happen before.

:edit: Now the mouse it hiding in the printer which I need for doing my tax.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2015)

So yesterday I was defrosting a chicken breast for my dinner and I popped out to get some beans to put in my curry. Gone when I came back. I spent about 15 minutes wandering around the house looking for it and finally found it upstairs on the carpet outside my bedroom door. Not eaten as far as I can see, just mauled. 

To add insult to injury, Bubbles then decided to attack my last roll of festive toilet paper so it's completely unusable. Since he went missing, he suffers from terrible food rage  The problem is that he has gone back almost to his porcine self after returning very thin. I don't know what to do now - if I don't feed him when he wants, he just attacks things and breaks things deliberately. But if I do, he's just going to keep ballooning. Bullied by my son's cat - and not just me, even the dog gives him first dibs when I feed him


----------



## Michael Hayward (Dec 16, 2015)

I missed the bus this morning thanks to my cat this morning distracting me in the window as I left for school.






Had to walk 2 miles.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 16, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Since he went missing, he suffers from terrible food rage  The problem is that he has gone back almost to his porcine self after returning very thin. I don't know what to do now - if I don't feed him when he wants, he just attacks things and breaks things deliberately.


 
Feline PTSD rage-eating ... oh noez . Poor Bubbles.
Have you experimented with putting out dry food / crunchy stuff for him trashy? Maybe if he knows there IS food there all the time, if he really wants it, it might calm his rages. And dry food is not SO appetising that he'll eat a massive bag's worth of it in one go, surely? might be worth a go if you haven't tried it already


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2015)

Visited my old cat yesterday and she didn't shun me. She even subjected herself to a lengthy stroking session. She must have finally forgiven me. It's taken her nearly five years!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Feline PTSD rage-eating ... oh noez . Poor Bubbles.
> Have you experimented with putting out dry food / crunchy stuff for him trashy? Maybe if he knows there IS food there all the time, if he really wants it, it might calm his rages. And dry food is not SO appetising that he'll eat a massive bag's worth of it in one go, surely? might be worth a go if you haven't tried it already


I do but the dog eats it so he doesn't get the grazing opportunities he prefers. I don't blame him for being cross really


----------



## Cloo (Dec 16, 2015)

Vastra's licked away a big nearly-bald patch at the base of her tail  I wish I knew what made her do the overgrooming, but it doesn't sound like we'll ever know. I can't believe it's anxiety, as my last cat was an utterly anxious loon but never did it, whereas Vas is a really chilled, centred sort of cat, not at all flightly or aggressive or anything else that might suggest anxiety. I have spoken to a vet about it in the past, and he said we could have allergy tests, but most likely they'd be inconclusive. It's ever present since she was about 18 months old (she's 4 now), but some time, such as now, more noticeable than others. She used to lick her stomach bare, though that seems to be better these days.

I'm thinking about getting cod liver oil for her - the vet gave me some to put on her food and it did seem to make the licked away patches less red and generally less bare by just moisturising it all a bit.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 16, 2015)

Cloo is this mainly a winter thing and does she spend a lot of time lying in front of a fire?

I had a cat that used to lie in front of a fire and she'd get herself so damn hot that she'd end up licking herself bald AND she had an allergy to flea bites so at the first sign of anything like that she'd get flea zapped


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 16, 2015)

And thinking about it more - base of the tail is often a tell tail (see what I did there) of flea bites


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2015)

Cloo - sorry to hear that Vastra is still overgrooming.  I can't really help much, just wanted to sympathise - Radar gets itchy and does this but usually in late summer (which makes me think it's a seasonal pollen allergy or similar, he overgrooms his thigh area and scratches anywhere he can reach with his back legs) but he's nearly 10 now and we've never been able to determine a cause or eliminate it.  It's been bad enough a couple of times that he's had to have steroid and antibiotic shots to stop the itching and deal with inflammation and minor infections 

We did have a flea problem once and he's definitely allergic to them too but it was quite different to his normal summertime itching - that happened in late winter and he shredded himself around the neck and base of the tail (we got bitten round the ankles too), dealing with the fleas put a stop to it.

So you have my sympathy.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 16, 2015)

No fires in our place... it might be more prevalent in winter though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 16, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Feline PTSD rage-eating ... oh noez . Poor Bubbles.
> Have you experimented with putting out dry food / crunchy stuff for him trashy? Maybe if he knows there IS food there all the time, if he really wants it, it might calm his rages. And dry food is not SO appetising that he'll eat a massive bag's worth of it in one go, surely? might be worth a go if you haven't tried it already



Peggy would eat her own weight in dry food if I let her. But that's not a bad idea, to leave a bit out all the time.

trashpony Orijin is a very good brand, I believe it has the highest meat/protein content on the market, no grains, theoretically they will therefore need less as high quality protein gives them the fuel they need, rather than stuffing them with carbs.

There is of course the option of diet food. Royal Canin Ultra Light (wet or dry) has been my go-to and both Charlie and Peggy lost weight on it (the wet). Apart from Sheba (grrr) and dry it's Peggy's favourite wet food. 

But as well as addressing what he's eating, you'll probably need to look into providing a way for him to take out his frustration and/or be distracted by something else when he goes into one of these food rages. It's hard work, but there are no short cuts to properly sorting out this kind of thing I'm afraid. It might mean being actively engaged in playing with him when he starts to act up, find a toy he loves (I highly recommend 'Da Bird') and invest some time in letting him work out his energy. It can be a mixture of wanting food _and_ boredom _and_ stress, so making sure all his other needs are attended to is probably a key part of this. I expect life was pretty exciting (and dangerous of course) while he was away, and the lap of luxury, even if he has access to outdoors, probably doesn't always cut it after getting used to the cut and thrust of the mean streets. Of course, primarily it's going to be an issue of anxiety over food insecurity, so the food thing needs to be dealt with as you know, but making sure everything else is sorted too can only be a good thing - plus getting in there with toys etc when he starts to get destructive is just a good way of distracting him so he takes that anger out on something else.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks VP - good ideas. I feed all the animals at the same time and today I've shut the dog on the other side of the stairgate from the cats so he can't finish his food and then immediately snaffle theirs. That seems to have helped as the cats have now eaten and gone outside which is what normally happens. 

Neither of the cats have any interest in the stolen chicken - raw or cooked. Thankfully the dog liked it


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Thanks VP - good ideas. I feed all the animals at the same time and today I've shut the dog on the other side of the stairgate from the cats so he can't finish his food and then immediately snaffle theirs. That seems to have helped as the cats have now eaten and gone outside which is what normally happens.
> 
> Neither of the cats have any interest in the stolen chicken - raw or cooked. Thankfully the dog liked it



I think Vintage Paw has excellent advice there.  One method I would suggest trying is playing with him energetically (with something like 'da bird' or a laser pointer) for 10 minutes before feeding him.  Cats are kind of hard-wired to hunt then eat, and he may not feel 'full' (in a psychological sense, if the 'hunt' part of their feeling of hunger has not been fulfilled) after eating if he has not had to work for it beforehand.  I think that may explain the stolen chicken, if it gave him a sense of finding and 'wrestling' it, same with the loo roll.  Could be his time AWOL triggered that latent instinct, if he frequently had to hunt for food.

A natural routine for a cat is to feel hungry (they are not by nature grazers and it is normal for them to feel hungry sometimes), hunt, eat, groom, and sleep.  If you are at home most of the day, you could try splitting up his meals into smaller, more frequent portions, still at set times of the day, and play with him beforehand - that may not be convenient though.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 16, 2015)

Cloo Sachin was an overgroomer when he felt neglected. Clearly he wasn't but when he felt he was lacking attention he'd bald himself in places. Just chipping in with suggestions based on my experience.


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2015)

Sonic pesters me every time the bowls are empty of food.  Odd thing is, he doesn't over-eat (he's actually quite skinny, and will leave food in the dish once he's full), he just wants the dish to have food in it _just in case_.  He will leap all over me and climb up me, I can put 5 nuggets of dry food in the dish and he will ignore it and happily settle down for a nap once he knows I have fulfilled my duty and the routine has been adhered to by making sure there is food put down.

When it comes down to it, he's a bit of a bully


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> A couple of weeks ago I put on a bird video for her, and after sniffing the screen and being very interested she spent absolutely ages trying to find them in the speakers. She knows they're in there somewhere. Clever girl.



Sonic is my television-loving cat - his favourites are wildlife documentaries and Formula 1 racing, but he will often sit glued to the screen whilst I am playing games.  He particularly likes Skyrim, ESO, and The Witcher 3 - I think because they all have wildlife like deer and birds that will scatter quite quickly when you approach them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh yes, Peg is fond of Dogmeat. She likes it when he comes on screen. Sometimes I just stand around a bit, letting the camera follow him as he idles, so she can watch. She also sometimes looks for him in the speakers.


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh yes, Peg is fond of Dogmeat. She likes it when he comes on screen. Sometimes I just stand around a bit, letting the camera follow him as he idles, so she can watch. She also sometimes looks for him in the speakers.



Oh bless her 
When I am gaming all the sound comes out of the TV speakers, so all Sonic's concentration is centred on the TV.  He will sit and watch a quite lengthy cutscene in a game sometimes, completely taken with what is happening on-screen.

Nothing will ever be better telly for him than that series about baboons a few years back though, he couldn't get enough of it, he was fixated on the screen from start to finish every week.  I did try to tell him that baboons are a hell of a lot larger than him and could eat him without noticing, but he loved it anyway.

Sometimes when he's on the sofa and I think he's asleep I'll look round at him and realise he's awake and his attention is on the TV.


----------



## Michael Hayward (Dec 17, 2015)

Yesterday my cat distracted me causing me to miss the bus, forcing me to walk 2 miles to school.

Today she tried again, but failed! [emoji1]


----------



## Shirl (Dec 17, 2015)

Fat Vincent steals the other cats' food and anything else vaguely edible within his reach. It's showing


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2015)

Michael Hayward said:


> Yesterday my cat distracted me causing me to miss the bus, forcing me to walk 2 miles to school.
> 
> Today she tried again, but failed! [emoji1]



She's lovely, what's her name?


----------



## Michael Hayward (Dec 17, 2015)

Epona said:


> She's lovely, what's her name?


Charlie.

My dad originally wanted to get a Tom and had tbr name decided but she had the perfect patterns and as Charlie can be used on a female, we kept the name.[emoji4]


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2015)

Michael Hayward said:


> Charlie.
> 
> My dad originally wanted to get a Tom and had tbr name decided but she had the perfect patterns and as Charlie can be used on a female, we kept the name.[emoji4]



It's a name that is excellent for either gender, and she's a beautiful cat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

Another ginger Charlie 

*wipes a tear*


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Another ginger Charlie
> 
> *wipes a tear*



Just so you know, I wasn't liking the thought of you crying over your lovely Charlie, I was liking your love for him. I hope that makes sense


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

Aw, I know. Thank you


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 18, 2015)

Casper, being Casper - he's the last one we've got to get to "put out" and he's going to be a challenge


----------



## Libertad (Dec 18, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Casper, being Casper - he's the last one we've got to get to "put out" and he's going to be a challenge
> 
> View attachment 80988



Another candidate for the belly treatment.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 18, 2015)

Libertad said:


> Another candidate for the belly treatment.



I see your thinking - but we've got 3 at the moment and it's a racing certainty when I say that NONE of them regard themselves as up for belly rubs

FiFi - would rip your face off
Clive - would run for the hills long before you got near belly rubs

and

His Nibs above - he'd be in front of Clive in the race for the hills

We really do have a pretty poor showing of cats at the moment


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2015)

Shirl I think our cats are related (seriously).


----------



## Shirl (Dec 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> Shirl I think our cats are related (seriously).
> View attachment 80992


That's amazing. Vince is always doing exactly that


----------



## Shirl (Dec 18, 2015)

Shirl said:


> My lovely cat Mistletoe who died 8 years ago. I've shared this a few times already but I love it. My friend made this video for me. See her lips move



Sharing this yet again because I was just reminded of her


----------



## haushoch (Dec 18, 2015)

Molly is an only cat again, I wish I could say that Smudge has gone to a loving home, but sadly it wasn't to be.  This Monday I noticed that he was having trouble peeing, I then kept a really close eye on him, and he kept hovering over the litter tray, nothing, going outside trying out various spots in the garden, nothing.  On Tuesday this was still going on, so I phoned the vet and was told that in tomcats not being able to pee was really really bad news.  On Tuesday evening he went to the vet as an emergency.  The vet examined Smudge and told us that whatever accident Smudge had been in (which broke his tail) had seriously compromised his digestive system and that the poo was not being passed out (I hadn't noticed, there was definitely some poo coming out, but apparently not all of it / enough of it).  Because there was poo stuck inside of him, it was blocking the bladder, so that was why he now wasn't able to pee.  The vet gave Smudge some drugs and sent us home again, wishing us the best of luck that it would make Smudge pee overnight.  When we woke up the next day, still nothing and Smudge still desperately trying to, but nothing.  So we went back to the vet.  The vet said that we could have the bladder emptied (operation needed), but that in his opinion the damage to Smudge's rear meant that we'd be looking at a recurring problem with operations regularly needed.  He also thought it likely that Smudge had been abandoned by his previous owners for this reason (the accident having been long enough ago to heal any other injuries).  He thought that with this kind of diagnosis it would be very hard to find Smudge another home.  His recommendation ultimately was to have Smudge put to sleep.  We went with the recommendation and so on Wednesday morning Smudge went to cat heaven.  What a horrible horrible thing to happen to the poor cat, I feel so bad and so guilty that we couldn't keep him either because of how it was affecting Molly.  The only consolation I have is that at least my neighbour and us gave Smudge a good home for a while and that he didn't have to die alone and cold hiding underneath a car.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 18, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about Smudge (((haushoch )))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm so, so sorry about Smudge. Life hands some cats a really awful deck, and all you can do is what is most kind for them. He might have been in some discomfort, even before the peeing stopped, they're just rubbish at ever letting on, so you definitely did the right thing making sure it wasn't going to keep happening. x


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2015)

Just wanted to add a belly picture to those above:






If Peg isn't lying like this, there's something wrong. She lies like this when she's 'hunting' as well. She knows da bird will always keep flying towards her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2015)

Peggy, 'hunting':


----------



## trashpony (Dec 18, 2015)

I have that rug


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2015)

Poor Smudge 
I have taken to accosting random cats in the street and stroking them for ages.
Here's today's cat:



It lives right next to my workplace. I saw it on the other side of the street on my way to get lunch last week and waved at it. When I came back, it had crossed the road and was waiting for me, so I gave it some love. I saw it again today and it came bounding up to me so i ecstasystroked it for about 15 minutes.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 18, 2015)

What a sad tale haushoch - but you really did go above and beyond the call of duty with poor ol' Smudge. Sounds like without your intervention he could have had a really horrible time, and what you and the fam did for him was absolutely the right thing. But while it was a sad story it wasn't a tragedy. And now Molly can get back to being the house alpha-and-omega again, at least.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## trabuquera (Dec 18, 2015)

^ aw. "why yes I AM comfortable. why do you ask?"


----------



## Hollis (Dec 18, 2015)

Pet insurance - just saved £120 by not auto-renewing... they're cheeky - 20% uplift this year.. always worth shopping around every year or so. (public service announcement)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2015)

Charlie did belly too:


----------



## Shirl (Dec 18, 2015)

Fat Vincent isn't the loveliest cat I've ever owned but he's the funniest and most characterful by a long way


----------



## Shirl (Dec 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Charlie did belly too:
> 
> View attachment 81009
> 
> ...


Charlie was fab


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2015)

I could very occasionally get away with sticking my face in Charlie's belly. You had to choose your timing just right though.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I could very occasionally get away with sticking my face in Charlie's belly. You had to choose your timing just right though.


Same here with Vince. When he's in the mood it's wonderful


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2015)

Belly fur is the best fur.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I could very occasionally get away with sticking my face in Charlie's belly. You had to choose your timing just right though.


----------



## CRI (Dec 19, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about Smudge haushoch


----------



## bimble (Dec 19, 2015)

Please can other people tell me that their cats also do the thing of suddenly for no apparent reason running around like mad really really fast jumping on the furniture and just generally going mental, as if something really exciting was happening, and then just stop and lie down wanting a belly rub again? That's normal right?


----------



## CRI (Dec 19, 2015)

bimble said:


> Please can other people tell me that their cats also do the thing of suddenly for no apparent reason running around like mad really really fast jumping on the furniture and just generally going mental, as if something really exciting was happening, and then just stop and lie down wanting a belly rub again? That's normal right?


Absolutely!  With Breeze, it tends to be about 3 am, up and down the hallway, loudly.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah, it's to be expected with cats - furry nutters!


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 20, 2015)

bimble said:


> Shirl I think our cats are related (seriously).
> View attachment 80992



Thirded


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 20, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> What a sad tale haushoch - but you really did go above and beyond the call of duty with poor ol' Smudge. Sounds like without your intervention he could have had a really horrible time, and what you and the fam did for him was absolutely the right thing. But while it was a sad story it wasn't a tragedy. And now Molly can get back to being the house alpha-and-omega again, at least.



Yep, this haushoch. You did a good thing, truly.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Belly fur is the best fur.



Rollo, see above, is always in the mood for a belly rub. Its kind of odd really, never met a cat who liked it so much. I do wonder if its because he grew up with dogs. He also played fetch when we first got him. Seriously, would bring the toy back and drop it at your feet. Stopped after a couple of years. Peculiar cat


----------



## bimble (Dec 20, 2015)

My cat comes when called. I mean sometimes, when he's in the mood.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 20, 2015)

bimble said:


> Please can other people tell me that their cats also do the thing of suddenly for no apparent reason running around like mad really really fast jumping on the furniture and just generally going mental, as if something really exciting was happening, and then just stop and lie down wanting a belly rub again? That's normal right?



Weeeell, it is just before Christmas and I do _that_, never mind the cats!


----------



## haushoch (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words, it means a lot.    Molly is a much happier cat again now.  She was rather confused at first and kept looking for him, and was on guard, because she expected him to appear from somewhere, then she worked out that he definitely wasn't in the house anymore, but was thinking that he must therefore be in the garden, so she sat on her garden lookout post for a day.  But I think now she knows that it is her house again.  So she's finally relaxed again and has gone back to her little routines.  And so to join in, here's a belly rub photo of Molly.  Look at that fluffy tummy!


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2015)

An old one of Radar showing his fluffy tum - it's definitely a trap though, touch it and you could lose a limb:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> Thirded
> 
> View attachment 81054



Peg has almost exactly identical patterning except hers is white and ginger  The bits either side of her nose are a little fainter, but she has the white patch on her forehead exactly the same - I've seen a few like that, it's fascinating that it's a 'thing'. The leg markings look the same too, and she has that rounded bit on her thigh. Cats are ace.


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peg has almost exactly identical patterning except hers is white and ginger  The bits either side of her nose are a little fainter, but she has the white patch on her forehead exactly the same - I've seen a few like that, it's fascinating that it's a 'thing'. The leg markings look the same too, and she has that rounded bit on her thigh. Cats are ace.



I can sort of explain why it's a 'thing', at the risk of being a bit boring or coming across like a knowitall  (cat genetics is like my version of train spotting), but I guess anyone who finds it tedious can just skip this post!

So here goes (anyone skip this bit if not interested, I don't mind!):

The white spotting gene in cats delays production of cells during embryonic growth that contain the genetic instruction to start to produce pigment (doesn't matter whether that pigment is affected by other genes to be black, brown, red, or dilute, smoke, silver, tabby, solid, tortie, etc).

Cells in the early embryo are produced and travel outwards from the neural tube, so skin cells that are produced early on in the kitten embryo that has the white spotting gene will lack the instruction to start to produce eumelanin (brown/black) or phaeomelanin (red), and because they are produced early on, they typically end up at the furthest extremities of the body as it develops.  Then the gene for producing cells that can produce pigment switches on later in development, and pigment producing cells will tend to end up clustered towards the top of the back, rear legs, the top of the head/ears, and in some cases the muzzle.

The white spotting gene is dominant but there is a variation in appearance between cats with 1 copy of the gene or 2 - a cat with 1 copy will tend towards only white paws up to tuxedo markings, whereas a cat with 2 copies will have a greater percentage of unpigmented skin, up to completely white.  Cats with 2 copies are far more likely to have irregular markings and a pigmented muzzle.

One reason that some white cats with blue eyes are deaf is that melanin is used in embryonic development to make the tiny bones in the ear and the white spotting gene, if it covers the area of the ears (which can result in a totally white cat), can result in both the blue eyes and the deafness as those bones may not be fully formed.  Cats that are white and blue eyed for different genetic reasons (including breeds like Turkish Angora and Foreign White) are not as at much risk of deafness - especially not with DNA testing available these days to determine what genes cause the lack of pigmentation.

Interesting thing - because the genes only determine at which point in development pigment producing cells start to occur, NOT where they end up in the body (other than a tendency for the furthest points from the spine to be white), if I were to somehow get Radar cloned, his clone would not share the same markings, only the approximate percentage of white fur - because the distribution of pigmented and non-pigmented cells happens at an early stage in utero so there is a random element and may even be affected by his position in the womb.  Same goes for torties (although the mechanism by which some cells end up producing eumelanin and others don't is different, the distribution of those cells is somewhat random in-utero).

OK, I am done, my apologies 

EDIT: For some reason I typed melatonin instead of melanin at one point in this post, completely different things and just a case of me auto-typing similar-sounding words, I have now corrected it.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 20, 2015)

The recent posts have made me feel very grateful for our Jangles.  She is soft as shite, you can stick your face anywhere you want and she doesn't mind, loves a good belly rub and a cuddle.


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> The recent posts have made me feel very grateful for our Jangles.  She is soft as shite, you can stick your face anywhere you want and she doesn't mind, loves a good belly rub and a cuddle.



Aye my Jakey is like that, he often rolls over on his back when he wants attention and doesn't mind if I stick my face on his belly and blow raspberries, he's a soft bugger


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 20, 2015)

Epona said:


> I can sort of explain why it's a 'thing', at the risk of being a bit boring or coming across like a knowitall  (cat genetics is like my version of train spotting), but I guess anyone who finds it tedious can just skip this post!
> 
> So here goes (anyone skip this bit if not interested, I don't mind!):
> 
> ...



Top post, nice one Epona, fascinating. I love how much you know about this.

Oh and Radar is adorable


----------



## Libertad (Dec 20, 2015)

Epona said:


> Aye my Jakey is like that, he often rolls over on his back when he wants attention and doesn't mind if I stick my face on his belly and blow raspberries, he's a soft bugger



We give hot potatoes in their bellies in our house.


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2015)

Libertad said:


> We give hot potatoes in their bellies in our house.



What is a hot potato?  Is it like giving a raspberry?


----------



## Libertad (Dec 20, 2015)

Epona said:


> What is a hot potato?  Is it like giving a raspberry?



First procure your kitty, flatter your kitty into submission then approach the belly and breath warm breath into the bellyfur until said kitty's belly is warm and clammy. Repeat as necessary or until your advances are rebuffed.


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2015)

Libertad said:


> First procure your kitty, flatter your kitty into submission then approach the belly and breath warm breath into the bellyfur until said kitty's belly is warm and clammy. Repeat as necessary or until your advances are rebuffed.



Ah ok, one step back from giving a full on belly raspberry then   Probably less risk of finding fur in your mouth an hour later


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 20, 2015)

If I tried sticking my face in my cat's belly, I'd probably look like a more bloody version of this:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2015)

Epona said:


> because the genes only determine at which point in development pigment producing cells start to occur, NOT where they end up in the body


 
interesting - the two mogs i used to live with were brothers from the same litter (so may or may not have had the same father) - while one was black & white, the other tabby & white, the pattern of their markings was very similar - tail, back and what looked like a badly fitting toupee was colour, the rest was white...


----------



## Epona (Dec 20, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> interesting - the two mogs i used to live with were brothers from the same litter (so may or may not have had the same father) - while one was black & white, the other tabby & white, the pattern of their markings was very similar - tail, back and what looked like a badly fitting toupee was colour, the rest was white...



Yep generally the pattern that the white spotting gene produces is similar, due to the _general_ direction in which cells migrate from the neural tube during early embryonic stage - which is why some of us here have similar looking cats that are not related to one another - but not identical.  And the difference between solid black and tabby is controlled by different genes (either both parents were tabby and carried the solid gene, or one parent was tabby and carried the solid gene and the other parent was solid).


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2015)

Questions that seem completely normal if you have cats:

"Why is there a small lump of something unidentifiable that may be shit or may be furball stuck solid to the top of my computer case?" (probably ought to be thankful that it isn't lurking in a shoe or something  )


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> If I tried sticking my face in my cat's belly, I'd probably look like a more bloody version of this:
> 
> View attachment 81084



My Radar actually did that to my dad once, with no approach to Radar's belly having been made, my dad was all "no no it's OK, I know he's a bit of a rascal, but I grew up with cats, I can take it" and started stroking Radar then it ended up more like this




with cries of "oh god he's biting my head, get him off, get him off" and I had to forcibly prise the wee shite off his head - me dad ended up with a lot of scratches in odd places on his scalp.  Radar is an absolute horror tbf - I love him dearly but I had to wear sturdy boots with thick hiking socks and trousers for the first year we had him, because he would just wrap around my leg and cling on, biting.  I used to say "thank fuck he ended up with us, because I don't think anyone else would put up with this sort of shit" (he was really a very difficult cat when younger, also a very rewarding one given time and patience and periods of not being able to sit down because he bit me in the buttock really hard a few times).  Thankfully he has calmed down a lot over the last 10 years - at least around us, I still have to shut him in the bedroom when we have visitors, because I prefer my guests not to be savaged by a marginally insane cat.  This is my DSH I am talking about btw, my Oris are great with guests, especially Jakey who likes to go purring about and sit on guests' laps and get attention.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 22, 2015)

How the fuck am I supposed to get any work done?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2015)

Or have a wee, read a book, go the shops...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 22, 2015)

colacubes said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to get any work done?


Good of you to coordinate your leggings with your cat!


----------



## Mogden (Dec 23, 2015)

Epona said:


> Questions that seem completely normal if you have cats:
> 
> "Why is there a small lump of something unidentifiable that may be shit or may be furball stuck solid to the top of my computer case?" (probably ought to be thankful that it isn't lurking in a shoe or something  )


That's de rigeur here. I often come home to blown furry chunks on the armchair which is why I need a new one and it has a washable throw covering it.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 23, 2015)

I was playing on my tablet sat at the dining table.  Mookie is feeling neglected because her comfort butler isn't on hand 24/7 as I'm working and has been whining this morning So when the flip over cover for my tablet flapped down on the table she sat on it and refused to move until fuss was administered. Best photo I could get of my smug hermaphrocat with the evil genius smile sitting on said cover.


----------



## CRI (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, it's getting that time.  Want to wish everyone and their kits greetings of the season.  (Pigs and pups are on the Self-Indulgent Thread!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 23, 2015)

merry catmas, breeze and all the other kitties of urban 75


----------



## haushoch (Dec 25, 2015)

Purry Christmas from the Mollycat and me.


----------



## CRI (Dec 25, 2015)

Someone got fed up of me taking photos of her all day


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 26, 2015)

Our three had special, non cheap tuna this morning. Ethical tuna too, not that those kittens give a shit about that.

Otherwise their Xmas consisted of resting in the warm house, while the hearing was on for far longer then normal.


----------



## CRI (Dec 27, 2015)

Use the Force, Breeze!


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 27, 2015)

/\/\ Charlie and Ella be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Manter (Dec 27, 2015)

fucthest8 said:


> Rollo, see above, is always in the mood for a belly rub. Its kind of odd really, never met a cat who liked it so much. I do wonder if its because he grew up with dogs. He also played fetch when we first got him. Seriously, would bring the toy back and drop it at your feet. Stopped after a couple of years. Peculiar cat


Idiot cat plays fetch. And comes when you call him. And loves having his belly rubbed- you can nuzzle your face in and he just purrs


----------



## Manter (Dec 27, 2015)

I miss idiot cat. We have been away since Tuesday, we get back Tuesday. I miss him!


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2015)

OH accidentally let the cats into the kitchen when he went to work this morning (I was still asleep) - normally that would be OK but last night I had sort of given up after 2 days of heavy cooking duties and left the place in a right mess with stuff out that they shouldn't have had access to - woke up today to shredded tin-foil, Sonic lapping sunflower oil out of a dish that I had left out (meaning he'll probably have the shits tomorrow - his coat will be silky-soft though  ), and brussel sprouts batted into every corner of the room.  AND the fridge hadn't been locked, so was sitting open, Jakey is a veteran fridge-raider and knows how to open the door.  I think I interrupted them as they were deciding what to have as a snack.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 27, 2015)

Epona said:


> OH accidentally let the cats into the kitchen when he went to work this morning (I was still asleep) - normally that would be OK but last night I had sort of given up after 2 days of heavy cooking duties and left the place in a right mess with stuff out that they shouldn't have had access to - woke up today to shredded tin-foil, Sonic lapping sunflower oil out of a dish that I had left out (meaning he'll probably have the shits tomorrow - his coat will be silky-soft though  ), and brussel sprouts batted into every corner of the room.  AND the fridge hadn't been locked, so was sitting open, Jakey is a veteran fridge-raider and knows how to open the door.  I think I interrupted them as they were deciding what to have as a snack.


 
at least we have discovered a practical use for sprouts - cat toys...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 27, 2015)

Peggy has hurt her cheek. I don't know how. She rubs her head vigorously on anything that she can, so presumably she's done it against something sharp and/or pointy. There's a hunk of fur missing, from what I can see (which isn't easy because as soon as your face gets close to hers she headbutts you) it looks pink under there, possibly a slight scratch, it doesn't look red and inflamed, no oozing of anything, but a bit raw. I'll keep an eye on it for any changes, I hope it doesn't require a trip to the vet, at this point it might just be a bit of missing fur and a tiny scratch but my eagle eyes will be watching. It's really very difficult to see.

In the meantime, is bathing with warm salt water a good idea or is it no good for cats? That's if she'd let me of course. I'd have to go in while she's asleep, probably.


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy has hurt her cheek. I don't know how. She rubs her head vigorously on anything that she can, so presumably she's done it against something sharp and/or pointy. There's a hunk of fur missing, from what I can see (which isn't easy because as soon as your face gets close to hers she headbutts you) it looks pink under there, possibly a slight scratch, it doesn't look red and inflamed, no oozing of anything, but a bit raw. I'll keep an eye on it for any changes, I hope it doesn't require a trip to the vet, at this point it might just be a bit of missing fur and a tiny scratch but my eagle eyes will be watching. It's really very difficult to see.
> 
> In the meantime, is bathing with warm salt water a good idea or is it no good for cats? That's if she'd let me of course. I'd have to go in while she's asleep, probably.



Radar scrapes his cheek sometimes when he races around the top of the bookcases through all the narrow gaps (he is a bit insane tbh) - it always looks quite nasty but I just keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get inflamed or infected.  If you want to wash it with anything, do it with plain water that has been boiled and left to cool down, not salt water because on a fresh wound that will hurt like fuck.  It will probably be OK and scab over normally, just monitor it to check that it doesn't start oozing pus or start to smell odd (in which case vet visit).  Good odds it will heal up fine without intervention though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks Epona - all useful advice. It's been some time since I've been subject to the old salt water thing myself, so I didn't think about the stinging. 

My bet is that it was her rubbing against a tile that sticks out in the bathroom. The people here before me made a little low shelf behind the sink, only a few inches high, to put bottles and whatnot on, and it's tiled on top, but on the corner the tile sticks out with its sharp corner and I've seen her try to rub her face against there in the past. I shall have to childproof it!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm googling child safe corner protectors at midnight - for my cat. Gawd.


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks Epona - all useful advice. It's been some time since I've been subject to the old salt water thing myself, so I didn't think about the stinging.
> 
> My bet is that it was her rubbing against a tile that sticks out in the bathroom. The people here before me made a little low shelf behind the sink, only a few inches high, to put bottles and whatnot on, and it's tiled on top, but on the corner the tile sticks out with its sharp corner and I've seen her try to rub her face against there in the past. I shall have to childproof it!



That's probably it, just get some putty or polyfiller and round off the corner a bit (don't let her in there until it's set though, washing stuff like putty or polyfiller off a cat is not fun!) or if it is a right angle you can easily get something to put over it, just make sure it's not something she will pull off and eat (thinking of Radar again here LOL!)

Cats often get infected wounds deep in the skin because of fights with other cats and getting bitten or scratched with dirty claws, and that is something that requires vet treatment because it has a high chance to get infected or abscessed, but a small scrape or cut that isn't caused by claws or teeth or had saliva in it is not any more likely to get infected than if you had scraped yourself on the same thing - just give it a rinse and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 29, 2015)

We got home tonight to find the possibly stray cat that has been hanging around intermittently in the house!! We have a microchip cat flap so he must have tailgated one of ours. They were not happy at all, understandably. He's a sweet thing who isn't aggressive and doesn't seem particularly interested in food. I ejected him but I think if he appears again (he has a habit of sitting right outside the basement front door and sauntering in as soon as it's opened) I will take him to the vet to be scanned for a chip.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 29, 2015)

Ms T said:


> We got home tonight to find the possibly stray cat that has been hanging around intermittently in the house!! We have a microchip cat flap so he must have tailgated one of ours. They were not happy at all, understandably. He's a sweet thing who isn't aggressive and doesn't seem particularly interested in food. I ejected him but I think if he appears again (he has a habit of sitting right outside the basement front door and sauntering in as soon as it's opened) I will take him to the vet to be scanned for a chip.


And buy another cat bed and dish


----------



## CRI (Dec 30, 2015)

Some sad news.  Brother-in-law kitty Sam was diagnosed with a large, inoperable tumour under his tongue today.  He's on steroids and antibiotics to try and make him more comfortable for now.

He's 14, so not a spring chicken, and has noticeably slowed down in the past few weeks.  Was struggling to eat over the weekend and seemed to be very subdued and in some pain.  Inlaws thought it might be teeth, but it's much worse.  It's likely he'll be pts sometime in the next week unless the meds make a significant impact, but that's not likely.  Poor dude


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 30, 2015)

Poor Sam


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh poor Sam, such sweet looking little thing. All my thoughts to those who love him, and to him of course.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2015)

((((sam))))


----------



## Mogden (Dec 30, 2015)

((Sam)) That's similar to Sachin's demise


----------



## CRI (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow, thank you all.  Sam is a tiny wee guy - one of those cats that never really grew up, personality wise either.  He arrived as a kitten the same week my father in law's mother died, so I have a feeling it's going to be really hard for them when he goes - well, it would be hard any way.  Will see them tonight and find out more about the state of play.  I'll see if they'd like some photos taken, but if he's too poorly, I wouldn't do that.  I took some a couple weeks back that I can work on.  I noticed he was looking quite old in them   Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 30, 2015)

Shirl said:


> And buy another cat bed and dish


I think you might be right! He was back again today, tried to get in through the cat flap which wouldn't open for him. So I got the carrier out of the garage and took him to the vet. There is no chip.  He wouldn't come out of the carrier so she couldn't check if he was neutered. 

I've brought him back and given him some food because he is very thin. He is now trying to make friends with Hendrix by following him round the house making chirupping sounds. Hendrix is unimpressed but is limiting himself to hissing if stranger cat gets too close. Stranger cat (who we have provisionally named Carpet) does not hiss back. He is now sitting on the rug grooming himself.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 30, 2015)

And  about Sam.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 30, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I think you might be right! He was back again today, tried to get in through the cat flap which wouldn't open for him. So I got the carrier out of the garage and took him to the vet. There is no chip.  He wouldn't come out of the carrier so she couldn't check if he was neutered.
> 
> I've brought him back and given him some food because he is very thin. He is now trying to make friends with Hendrix by following him round the house making chirupping sounds. Hendrix is unimpressed but is limiting himself to hissing if stranger cat gets too close. Stranger cat (who we have provisionally named Carpet) does not hiss back. He is now sitting on the rug grooming himself.


He sounds lovely.  

I'm hoping someone will take New Cat to a vet, because she has been chipped. I'm calling round the vets today to alert them now places are finally open. 

Perry's being his usual brilliant self. He's just so easy! He'll lie in your arms like a baby, starts purring even in anticipation of being stroked, and is generally just really chilled, but if you want to play he turns back into a kitten and does backflips trying to get the sparkly thing.  He also plays fetch (with elastic bands), comes when you call him, doesn't scratch furniture and doesn't shed. The one thing he does is turn the taps on to drink. I think I've been a bit spoilt by him TBH.

Here's a belly pic:


----------



## bogbrush (Dec 30, 2015)

This is woody.  A neighbour was encouraged to get a cat after her husband died, and he came from a 'cat refuge'.  Sadly she also passed away, and this fellow moved in with me.  I installed a catflap and fed him up and he is seen here sitting on my computer.


----------



## CRI (Dec 30, 2015)

Woody looks lovely!


----------



## discobastard (Dec 31, 2015)

[I've posted this in the recycle forum too but thought it might be OK to post it here too?]

I'm looking to rehome my cat. She's gorgeous and looking for an adult home without any other cats. She's currently an indoor cat though may venture outside if given the opportunity (I can't as I don't have access to an outdoor space).

She came to me through the Celia Hammond animal home. So they are responsible for ensuring that she has a suitable home - which means a short home visit, but this should not be a problem if you are serious about rehoming her

She's nervous but very sweet. I'd love to keep her but as I live on my own I think she needs somebody who is at able to be at home more than I am (I work late a lot).

If anybody would like to meet her or potentially give her a home, please get in touch. Some more details and a picture below:

MIRABELLE


----------



## trashpony (Dec 31, 2015)

It's been a hard day for my lads 
 (he's knocked all the clean laundry onto the floor - the tumble drier is in the cupboard)


----------



## Manter (Dec 31, 2015)

Top pic I can see a cat/owner similarity....!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 31, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I'm looking to rehome my cat.


 




trashpony said:


> It's been a hard day for my lads View attachment 81470


 
so much floof!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 31, 2015)

Manter said:


> Top pic I can see a cat/owner similarity....!


I know! I didn't realise I'd bought a cardi that matches my cats until I took that photo (the tan bit totally matches Bubbles' belly too)


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 31, 2015)

Our indefinite stray (currently rejoicing in the name of Noodle):


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2015)

CRI - Sorry to hear about Sam.  If it's inoperable that's a horrible thing to go through for both him and his family.  Wishing him and them all the best wishes in the world, and that they have peace with any decision they may have to make xx


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 31, 2015)

discobastard said:


> [I've posted this in the recycle forum too but thought it might be OK to post it here too?]
> 
> I'm looking to rehome my cat. She's gorgeous and looking for an adult home without any other cats. She's currently an indoor cat though may venture outside if given the opportunity (I can't as I don't have access to an outdoor space).
> 
> ...



I hope you manage to find a good home for her. She looks absolutely lovely, so sweet.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 31, 2015)

It's hard to get anything done with this lovely little face staring at me 






He's settling in v well now. Got noticeably more confident in the last few days. We had 10 people over for lunch the other day and he came out for behind the sofa and tarted himself around good and proper 

He's also started to look longingly outside do we'll have to get a cat flap fitted next week once he's had his final round of jabs.

We've also changed his name to Mash  Seems to suit him better and means we'll sound less stupid calling for Mistletoe in the middle of the summer


----------



## CRI (Dec 31, 2015)

Sam's gone to the Rainbow Bridge today.  Saw him last night and the steroids had obviously given him a lift, but he started bleeding from the mouth this morning and it wouldn't stop, so they decided it was time.  Bart's missing him something rotten, so getting lots of cuddles.  RIP Samuel Sprout.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 31, 2015)

Poor Sam  Terribly sad news, he looked like such a sweetheart, with that cheeky patch of white on his bib. Big hugs to all involved.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 1, 2016)

Sticking a comedy moustache on your cat for new year lols


----------



## Ms T (Jan 1, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Sticking a comedy moustache on your cat for new year lols
> 
> View attachment 81510


He looks delighted!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 1, 2016)

RIP Sam.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 1, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Sticking a comedy moustache on your cat for new year lols
> 
> View attachment 81510


Get him a beard and he could go to a fancy dress party as Orang Utan


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 1, 2016)

CRI said:


> Sam's gone to the Rainbow Bridge today.  Saw him last night and the steroids had obviously given him a lift, but he started bleeding from the mouth this morning and it wouldn't stop, so they decided it was time.  Bart's missing him something rotten, so getting lots of cuddles.  RIP Samuel Sprout.
> 
> View attachment 81497



Sad news.  I haven't read the whole thread, so I take it that Bart is your other cat? When we lost Gremlin, Gizmo mourned him for nearly a year. Although they weren't litter mates, they were very fond of each other.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 1, 2016)

Epona said:


> Radar scrapes his cheek sometimes when he races around the top of the bookcases through all the narrow gaps (he is a bit insane tbh) - it always looks quite nasty but I just keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get inflamed or infected.  If you want to wash it with anything, do it with plain water that has been boiled and left to cool down, not salt water because on a fresh wound that will hurt like fuck.  It will probably be OK and scab over normally, just monitor it to check that it doesn't start oozing pus or start to smell odd (in which case vet visit).  Good odds it will heal up fine without intervention though.



Cats have a natural bacteriostat in their saliva, which is why surface wounds rarely infect. It's the deep puncture wounds that cause the problem.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 1, 2016)

Ms T said:


> He looks delighted!



'Soon, human, you shall suffer for this outrage..'

'Soo-o-o-o-o-nnnn...'


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear about Sam. 

New cat is home! Was at a neighbour's. She seems quite happy here now and Perry's fine with her.  

After getting used to calling out Moonie we've decided to keep that as her name.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh fantastic news. Welcome home, Moonie. Leave a note if you're going out again, eh?


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Cats have a natural bacteriostat in their saliva, which is why surface wounds rarely infect. It's the deep puncture wounds that cause the problem.



Actually that's bullshit, the reason cats get infections from fighting is because their skin is loose and a deep puncture wound (from teeth or claws) will get a lot of bacteria trapped under the skin - and the skin is loose so moves around on top of the wound preventing it bleeding or being cleaned, and trapping bacteria in the wound with no route for infection or pus to escape, hence abscesses.  Humans don't have that problem because our skin (no matter how thin anyone is) is fixed in place with a layer of blubber, so it doesn't move around so much and potentially seal off a wound.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 2, 2016)

That's great news, Sam.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's our potential new cat! I really hope he's still visiting come Thursday when we can properly start the adoption process.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 2, 2016)

So Peggy enjoys headbutts, lots and lots of mutual face rubbing. Of late, she's been getting a bit more... into it. I'll kneel down and put my head down for her so she can smash herself against me with gay abandon for a while. The glasses flew off today.

Well, in the past few days she's taken a liking to my hair. It must feel good to rub against (it's very coarse when I don't straighten it). Every now and again she'll have a little nibble, before rubbing her face all over it.

Today, that nibbling got a bit overexcited. Tried to take a chunk out of my scalp, she did! *CHOMP*


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> So Peggy enjoys headbutts, lots and lots of mutual face rubbing. Of late, she's been getting a bit more... into it. I'll kneel down and put my head down for her so she can smash herself against me with gay abandon for a while. The glasses flew off today.
> 
> Well, in the past few days she's taken a liking to my hair. It must feel good to rub against (it's very coarse when I don't straighten it). Every now and again she'll have a little nibble, before rubbing her face all over it.
> 
> Today, that nibbling got a bit overexcited. Tried to take a chunk out of my scalp, she did! *CHOMP*



Radar is a horror for that, he'll be getting some affection and it overloads his brain circuits or something and it goes from "aww I love you soooo much" to "fuck yeah, hair to eat".  I have long hair (curly and easily tangles) and a few times I have been sat here pinned to my chair with Radar hanging from my hair.  Cats are weird.  Lovely, but sometimes weird


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 2, 2016)

The neighbour who thinks Colin is lovely and not a cold-hearted sociopath just posted a New Year's gift through the door  He must've been out doing his shopping, seen the discounted chicken and thought "I know, I'll buy that for Colin from next door, I'll pop out through the letter box when I get home. Happy New Year Colin"


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> The neighbour who thinks Colin is lovely and not a cold-hearted sociopath just posted a New Year's gift through the door  He must've been out doing his shopping, seen the discounted chicken and thought "I know, I'll buy that for Colin from next door, I'll pop out through the letter box when I get home. Happy New Year Colin from next door"
> 
> View attachment 81553



It's clearly labelled as 'low fat' - conclusion - your neighbour is a body nazi and thinks Colin is overeating.

OR -

Your neighbour doesn't like you very much, but loves your cat, and wants to make sure that none of the humans in the house benefit from his generosity.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 2, 2016)

Colin is overeating - he glares at the neighbour's cats then goes in their house and steals their food!

And the neighbour's round here bringing the cheeky sod presents


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin is overeating - he glares at the neighbour's cats then goes in their house and steals their food!
> 
> And he's round here bringing the cheeky sod presents



Ah in which case the food present is some sort of a "stop eating my cat's food" passive-aggressive statement?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 2, 2016)

Epona said:


> Ah in which case the food present is some sort of a "stop eating my cat's food" passive-aggressive statement?


No, I don't think so - he thinks Colin is great tbh


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


>


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

He should try this instead:


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 2, 2016)

Epona said:


> He should try this instead:


Oh hoomin, you are really spoiling us


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> Oh hoomin, you are really spoiling us



I reckon all 3 of mine would fit in there together, there would however be an almighty disagreement over who it 'belonged' to.   But then they would get to play forts.  Cats love playing forts.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2016)

Moonie and Perry


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Moonie and Perry


 
kittyloaf alert!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 3, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> The neighbour who thinks Colin is lovely and not a cold-hearted sociopath just posted a New Year's gift through the door  He must've been out doing his shopping, seen the discounted chicken and thought "I know, I'll buy that for Colin from next door, I'll pop out through the letter box when I get home. Happy New Year Colin"
> 
> View attachment 81553


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Moonie and Perry



The wee fella in the foreground has a very similar disconcerting stare to the one my Sonic has.   "What Are You Doing, Human?"  (I don't think I have a photo of Sonic where he isn't glaring at me!)


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2016)

Idiot cat has just miaowed and head butted me and chewed my foot till I put my book down to stroke him. Then wandered off


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2016)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat has just miaowed and head butted me and chewed my foot till I put my book down to stroke him. Then wandered off


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2016)

For crap sake - Sonic just barfed on Jakey whilst Jakey was asleep.  I cannot possibly be the only cat owner here who has had to clean vomit/furball/unidentified mush originating from cat A off of the exterior of cat B.  Please don't let me be the only one here who has ever had to do that


----------



## Ms T (Jan 3, 2016)

We're away for a few days and I messaged the lady who's feeding the cats and she said "all three are fine"!! New cat has obviously already moved in having worked out he can get through the cat flap with a little patience. Ffs. [emoji78]


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 3, 2016)

Here's Molly & Louis.  They are great friends.  Except when their not.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 3, 2016)

Why are cats so bloody lovely? Gah!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


>


 
that's quite a furwall you have on your laptop


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm a bit worried about my cat. Do cats get depressed? Maybe it's the weather or maybe it's just that he's getting older (he's my first cat and he's just turned 3). 
He just seems a bit listless and less curious about the world the last few days. Hasn't been doing the mad running around jumping on things routine either.. 
How do I cheer him up, suggestions please?


----------



## toggle (Jan 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> I'm a bit worried about my cat. Do cats get depressed? Maybe it's the weather or maybe it's just that he's getting older (he's my first cat and he's just turned 3).
> He just seems a bit listless and less curious about the world the last few days. Hasn't been doing the mad running around jumping on things routine either..
> How do I cheer him up, suggestions please?



lots of cats do this in the winter. they stay in and sleep 22 hours a day. madamme will spend half the day chasing things only she can see round the back garden in the summer and at times is only in the house long enough to eat. she's only been out for a few hours in the last couple of weeks. keep an eye out for any other potential issues, but i suspect this one will resolve itself in the spring.


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

toggle said:


> lots of cats do this in the winter. they stay in and sleep 22 hours a day. madamme will spend half the day chasing things only she can see round the back garden in the summer and at times is only in the house long enough to eat. she's only been out for a few hours in the last couple of weeks. keep an eye out for any other potential issues, but i suspect this one will resolve itself in the spring.


Thank you. So maybe he's just feeling a bit like I'm feeling then. Makes sense.


----------



## toggle (Jan 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> Thank you. So maybe he's just feeling a bit like I'm feeling then. Makes sense.



when you think about it, it's a fairly good thing to not expend any excess energy at a time when you have less resources.


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

toggle said:


> when you think about it, it's a fairly good thing to not expend any excess energy at a time when you have less resources.


Yes! So it's ok for me and him both to just curl up for a bit, awaiting the spring.


----------



## toggle (Jan 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yes! So it's ok for me and him both to just curl up for a bit, awaiting the spring.



if i could sleep 22 hours a day from november until march, i would.

but do keep an eye out. cats can be fairly subtle in communicating what is the matter with them but if you can pick up something else happening then it could be a problem. but sleeping loads at this time of year, with no other issues is something i don't worry about in my own cat(s)


----------



## Ms T (Jan 3, 2016)

Mine sleep loads all year round, tbf, but are definitely even less active in the winter.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> I'm a bit worried about my cat. Do cats get depressed? Maybe it's the weather or maybe it's just that he's getting older (he's my first cat and he's just turned 3).
> He just seems a bit listless and less curious about the world the last few days. Hasn't been doing the mad running around jumping on things routine either..
> How do I cheer him up, suggestions please?


 
would agree with the others who have said it's probably the weather.

3 is certainly not 'old' for a cat (it's not quite as simple as 1 human year = x number of cat years, but a cat that's turned 3 is perhaps about equivalent to a human reaching their mid 20s, so maybe kitty's moving beyond his 'teenage' phase)

you could always refer to post 6186 and get him some sort of cat toy to entertain him  

although seriously, if he continues to be like this, or shows any other signs of not being right (e.g. being seriously off his food for any amount of time, any change in litter tray habits) then it might be worth seeking more qualified advice...


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 3, 2016)

Colin's going for a weigh in tomorrow at the vet's. See quite how much he's been stealing / scrounging / extorting / charming from the neighbours


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

I think maybe everything is ok .. he's just attacked the bookshelf for no reason, doing that thing where he sees things that I cannot see. 
But yes, I am a bit concerned and will keep an eye. Thank you.


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a cat that's turned 3 is perhaps about equivalent to a human reaching their mid 20s


Yes, that was my worst bit.. mid twenties is hard work , even if you've not been castrated. 
He's still very enthusiastic about food and elasticated toy mice so I am going to take don't worry advice for now .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> doing that thing where he sees things that I cannot see.


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

wait.. he's just trying to freak me out, like in Agatha Christie?  
No, my cat is wise, he's a diviner, what he sees is the underlying truth of all things and I am his student.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yes, that was my worst bit.. mid twenties is hard work , even if you've not been castrated.


 
and bear in mind that he's got 9 mid life crises to come...


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and bear in mind that he's got 9 mid life crises to come...


Yeah well that's nothing, I've been having mid life crisees since i turned 12.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Charlie, the shit, used to do it during spider season because he knew I am scared of them. Peggy seems to have even more precise eyesight so I predict a spring/summer/autumn of nothing but abject terror on my part.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2016)

Peggy can spot a tiny little fruit fly from several metres away, and will demolish a room to get to it as if it was some prime morsel of fattened mouse.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 4, 2016)

A seasonal message from last century (or maybe earlier, it looks a bit Louis Wain to me):


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 4, 2016)

Epona said:


> He should try this instead:


My cats completely ignore boxes. I don't understand it at all!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2016)

Peggy has no interest in boxes either. I think her thing might be large bags instead. I need more testing supplies.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 4, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> My cats completely ignore boxes. I don't understand it at all!!


You need to empty the box first...


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 4, 2016)

Colin had his weigh in. The greedy git has put on 400g


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2016)

No sign of stray tabby today, according to the lady who's feeding my two.  At least I now know he can get out of the cat flap, as well as getting in, and isn't crapping in the house. No doubt he will be back.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 4, 2016)

Ms T said:


> No sign of stray tabby today, according to the lady who's feeding my two.  At least I now know he can get out of the cat flap, as well as getting in, and isn't crapping in the house. No doubt he will be back.


He'll be back soon enough. I've done similar stressing about Colin - I'm sure yours will be back soon too. But in his own time


----------



## bimble (Jan 4, 2016)

For the cat who doesn't want to be seen in a plain old cardboard box, you can buy one of these cardboard things now, instead.



I've just spent quite a long tome on ebay looking at the world of cat entertainment products. Mine has no idea how old fashioned his toys are, which is a good thing.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 4, 2016)

Cooked a joint of beef earlier which was for lunches and a couple of dinners this week. Left it on the side to cool. I think you can all see where this is going...

Anyway won't be making thAt mistake again. The mauled beef I found on the floor is now in the bin and someone won't need feeding later  

Lesson learned


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 4, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Cooked a joint of beef earlier which was for lunches and a couple of dinners this week. Left it on the side to cool. I think you can all see where this is going...
> 
> Anyway won't be making thAt mistake again. The mauled beef I found on the floor is now in the bin and someone won't need feeding later
> 
> Lesson learned


 
there is no surface where "the cat won't be able to get up there" when there is food involved...


----------



## colacubes (Jan 4, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there is no surface where "the cat won't be able to get up there" when there is food involved...



Apparently not   I'd forgotten that as our last cat was older and not much of a jumper. I won't forget again. I think we're lucky Xmas dinner remained unscathed


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy has no interest in boxes either. I think her thing might be large bags instead. I need more testing supplies.


we bought them a cat tunnel and they seem to like that. They attack each other from inside it :-p


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Apparently not   I'd forgotten that as our last cat was older and not much of a jumper. I won't forget again. I think we're lucky Xmas dinner remained unscathed



We're lucky in that our two are completely uninterested in human food. We have a Jamon in plain sight which they've never touched.  It remains to be seen if new kitty will be the same, but the signs are good.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> He'll be back soon enough. I've done similar stressing about Colin - I'm sure yours will be back soon too. But in his own time


Is Colin a stray, or just a cat that likes to wander?


----------



## bimble (Jan 5, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Is Colin a stray, or just a cat that likes to wander?



I'm just putting this here, because it's so good. 
"Cat went far and far away and hid himself in the Wet Wild Woods by his wild lone for a long time till the Woman forgot all about him. Only the Bat--the little upside-down Bat--that hung inside the Cave, knew where Cat hid" etc.

Just So Stories, Rudyard Kipling


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> . . . "Cat went far and far away and hid himself in the _*Warm Comfy Bed*_ by his wild lone for a long time till the Woman forgot all about him. Only the Bat--the little upside-down Bat--that hung inside the Cave, knew where Cat hid"  . . .



FiFY 

Kipling - he might be able to write stories, but he knows fuck all about cats


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 5, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Is Colin a stray, or just a cat that likes to wander?


He just likes strutting around like he owns the place


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 5, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> He just likes strutting around like he owns the place


he probably does :-p


----------



## ZazzyCat (Jan 5, 2016)

Whiskas cat treats are actually cat crack.  We have started referring to the "kitchen tax" as every time one of us goes into the kitchen, she starts squeaking for them.  
She needs them first thing in particular. She has some from me and then some more from my husband and vice versa. She thinks she is very clever and we don't know she is getting double treats. 
She thinks we don't notice that sometimes she has the treats, then goes outside again for like 30 seconds before running back into the kitchen again like "guys! I'm back!"


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2016)

My lot are so addicted to Dreamies and the like that even moving the packet from my bag to their resting place brings them all running. Sometimes rattling a bag of crisps to settle them has the same effect.


----------



## CRI (Jan 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> For the cat who doesn't want to be seen in a plain old cardboard box, you can buy one of these cardboard things now, instead.
> 
> View attachment 81622
> 
> I've just spent quite a long tome on ebay looking at the world of cat entertainment products. Mine has no idea how old fashioned his toys are, which is a good thing.


Got one of those years ago for Herbie (RIP), who showed absolutely no interest in it.  Malcolm on the other hand . . .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2016)

CRI said:


> Malcolm on the other hand . . .


 
"south of the river?  this time of night?..."


----------



## CRI (Jan 5, 2016)

ZazzyCat said:


> Whiskas cat treats are actually cat crack.  We have started referring to the "kitchen tax" as every time one of us goes into the kitchen, she starts squeaking for them.
> She needs them first thing in particular. She has some from me and then some more from my husband and vice versa. She thinks she is very clever and we don't know she is getting double treats.
> She thinks we don't notice that sometimes she has the treats, then goes outside again for like 30 seconds before running back into the kitchen again like "guys! I'm back!"



Natures Menu is the drug/treat of choice here, for Breeze, Charlie and Ella.  Great for training, healthier, but don't half make your pocket stink.

Here's Breeze trying to catch half of one.  (The cat and dog versions are the same - just different shapes.)


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2016)

CRI said:


> Got one of those years ago for Herbie (RIP), who showed absolutely no interest in it.  Malcolm on the other hand . . .



I can't tell you how much that photo makes me smile 

Wilbur is in full winter coat but also clearly was the biggest Christmas muncher in the house.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2016)

Got back to our hire cottage to find a visitor on the doorstep. He waltzed in, had a look around and jumped straight on my lap. He's being turfed out in a minute but is lovely. I suspect he's a Six Dinner Sid...


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Got back to our hire cottage to find a visitor on the doorstep. He waltzed in, had a look around and jumped straight on my lap. He's being turfed out in a minute but is lovely. I suspect he's a Six Dinner Sid...


Is he is a stumpy? Or a cat yoga fan


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2016)

His tail has been amputated, yes. He's obviously well cared for - glossy coat, not remotely thin and ridiculously friendly.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2016)

Ms T said:


> His tail has been amputated, yes. He's obviously well cared for - glossy coat, not remotely thin and ridiculously friendly.


He does have a cheeky look about him 



ION my lot have got cabin fever and are fighting far more than usual and are relentless in cuddle demands. I love the buggers dearly but me and my PMT boobs are not appreciating claws and padding. Good weather soon please!


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2016)

This is the closest they've got yet. Perry is persisting in trying to make friends, but she is not interested. He seems a bit depressed about it. Look at that sad little rejected face.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 6, 2016)

Mousch caught a mouse for the first time in her life (that we know about), and left it's corpse neatly on top of the duvet.  I'd been reading in the other room and heard her tearing around and assumed it was just her having a funny five minutes, but no, that was the sound of my cat, The Mighty Huntress, as she is now know.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 6, 2016)

OK - so when is enough . . . ENOUGH?

We've adopted 3 cats - FiFi came from a single cat house hold. She was 10(?) when we got her, I think she was an "old" 10 and I'm fairly sure she's now 11 coming up to 12. She arrived first, she's a lovely, confident cat. Sits on my chest at night, purrs her little head off - all the things you'd expect of a cat - Oh! and Mrs Voltz was immediately attracted to her, she's her first "proper" pet and she chose her

Then, a week later, Casper and Clive arrived - they came from a different rescue centre, they were from a multi-cat residence, can't call it a home because it sounds very much like they fended for themselves with little or no human contact. There were 6 + mum, we think, they were all at the same shelter, paired up as 2 sisters (who'd already been housed), the 2 boys and 2 remaining sisters - the remaining 4 had been in the shelter for coming up to a year by the time we saw them. They were about 1 year old when rescued, so would have been about 2 by the time we adopted the 2 boys. They were not very well socialised at all. I could just about feed Clive at the shelter but his brother, Casper, was having none of it, choosing to stay hidden - but I fell for them, in particular Casper

We kept the boys in their own room for coming up to 3 months. Initially they would hide when I went into the room but with patience and a lot of "feathers" I managed to get Clive out in the open and playing - Casper would play but would do so at a distance. FiFi on the other hand, was given the run of the house pretty much from day one (yes, I know, but previously when I've introduced cats there's been no problem at all). We kept her in for a good while, running into months rather than the recommended 3 weeks before letting her out. In defence, she didn't show much interest in going out so we didn't push it. Eventually the call of the wild (and spring arriving) got too much and she went out and came back in and went out and came back in . . . . you get the idea - but she didn't want to use the cat flap, preferring to have the flap permanently "duck taped" open (and before anyone kicks off about this may I point you to this)

Whilst Fi's was out we'd let the boys have the run of the house - they all "knew" about the other cat(s) for some time and there'd been a bit off paws under the door going on and general "serenading" from the boys. Turns out they were both late in being "done" and had already figured out what "it" was used for so were very interested in the "Hot Babe" that they knew was out there waiting for them - they also have been spotted mounting each other, and generally riding each other around in simulated . . . well, you get the idea . . . what goes on on-tour, stays on-tour

Then, with my heart in my throat, I let Clive out, he came back with minimal fuss, he really associated the house and their room with safety, warmth and food. So we did the same with Casper, again, the worry and stress, I can't imagine what it must be like with a child, but it's bad enough with bloody cats letting them out on their own but he came back with no problems

The summer routine became this:-

I'd get up at 6 - let the boys out of their bedroom, FiFi would be in our room
Boys would come in and serenade her - sometimes resulting in FiFi being back into a corner or a safe place - no fighting just a fair bit of noise
Gradually this has got not quite so bad - there's never been, to our knowledge, what I'd call a proper "straightener" between the cats - we've always stepped in and broken up any potential sorting out of things, hoping that the passage of time and the gradual getting used to each other would, magically, sort things out. Now looking at other posts on this thread and seeing how quickly new cats seem to be being accepted by the resident cat I'm wondering when . . . enough is enough

To bring you up to date - FiFi's not really changed in her attitude towards us - she's still very defensive of us, she still settles on my chest at night, spends most, if not all of the night on our bed, she has access to the outside. The boys are put to bed in their room with the door shut so they don't have access to FiFi during the night. I'm feeding Clive by hand, he's sitting on my lap for up to 10 minutes some mornings, not all, but some. He's having strokes, ear scritches and general chin and jaw rubs. No tummy rubs yet. Casper is also hand feed'able, will come up on the sofa for food. Mrs Voltz can just about get him onto her lap with ham and/or chicken to hand feed, he'll come within a foot of me but not on my lap.

We've not picked up either of the boys in the 10 months we've had them, so getting them to the vet at the moment would be a major military operation and we'd probably opt for a vet call out if there was any need - they are still massively nervous and will flinch or move away at the slightest . . . well, anything

FiFi appears to be the one making the most noise and fuss when the boys are about with us. She'll be on the sofa with me and Clive will show interest in hopping up for a nose around and a possible treat and she'll be right in his face hissing and general dapping. He'll back off and she'll hop back on my lap or on the back of the sofa protecting "her" territory (that'll be me and the sofa) from Clive

She's hopped down and eaten food right in front of Casper - he was very interested in a "Heeellllooooo Baby" way but didn't react - so they can be in the same room all evening with minimal fuss - the problem starts when FiFi goes up stairs to bed and almost immediately one (or both) of the boys will follow her upstairs . . . just in case she "fancies a bit" - but a shout from the bottom of the stairs will more often than not see the guilty party either coming back down stairs or going into their room like a guilty little school boy

We've got in touch with the shelter that FiFi came from and have had a subsequent visit and they didn't feel that anything was too wrong and that time would sort it all out.

What to do, what to do? sending FiFi back to her shelter, quite simply, is not an option

But . . . the boys . . . they're my charity case, I'm prepared to be in it for the long run with them. Mrs Voltz? I'm not so sure, if they left FiFi alone then that would buy them a LOT of good will but we can't trust them with her. We'll go out on a Saturday with all cats having access to outside and the house and there doesn't seem to be many problems. When they've thought we're out we've seen all 3 of them on our bed so it looks like FiFi is protective of US rather than territory

We've got the boys a cuddly "sex toy" (bet you'd never thought you'd see that mentioned on the Cat thread) we've got a Boar Mate (male pig hormone) spray to spray on FiFi so the boys "think"  that she's a boy and will leave her alone, we've only rubbed a bit on her rather than a full on spray so we've not given that a proper try

My argument will always be that if we had FiFi and the 2 boys were living in another house then this would have sorted itself out real fast - I feel that, just as things are coming to a head, we jump in and "stick the plaster back on again" we never simply let the cats sort things out

Sorry this has gone on FAR TOO LONG but it's playing on my mind and I'd be interested in your thoughts


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 6, 2016)

Also, I'll freely admit, I'm NOT an expert on cats but I've had cats in my life from about the age of 1 (I'm now 54) there's only been 2 gaps where I've not had cats and that time adds up to less than 6 months. Obviously the first few rounds of cats were looked after by my parents, but I've also had 3 cats previous to this current 3 where I was totally responsible for them and the gradual introduction of them into the existing cat house hold, so I'm not a total NooB at this - I know the noise a real cat fight makes and the current 3 aren't making that noise at all

Mrs Voltz, however? . . . FiFi's her first real pet, she's hyper sensitive to "fight" noise and is really uncomfortable when normal play noise happens this isn't play noise but it's not fight noise either - it's "warning" noise

I'm away on work for the next couple of days so izz  (Mrs Voltz for those who don't know) will no doubt be along to put her "take" on things and that's only fair - we both want to do what's best for the cats - given the length of time the boys were in the rescue and given their background they've come on in leaps and bounds but they're got a LONG way to go yet and my worry is, if we were to return them to the rescue they came from (which is a pretty crap rescue in my opinion) they'd quickly  revert to their nervous selves and be an even longer time before they got re-homed (if ever) - the remaining sisters were eventually re-homed but they were there a FULL 12 months, most like 15 months - which can't be good for them


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 6, 2016)

Lester is a real cutie


----------



## izz (Jan 6, 2016)

I shall attempt to summarise what High Voltage says above.
1:- The strife is partly territorial, FiFi was 'here first' and sees us and the house and garden as hers but there's only one of her and two of the boys, we don't want to put her in a situation where she's being ganged up on.
2:- The strife is partly sexual, the boys were castrated late and have some residual sexual feelings, we know this because we've seen them mount each other and because they caterwaul at FiFi, they clearly fancy her pants and wouldn't mind a bit of it. She's really not keen.
3:- The boys seem quite happy, in time we'll get them to the point where they can be handled, to take them to the vet fr'instance.
4:- FiFi isn't really happy. Before the chaps were let out of their room she would roam house and garden and spend lots of time with us, now she tends to hide away, doesn't want to go out unless the boys are in their room (she's been chased a few times outside and I think its put her off).

anyone any ideas as to how we can improve matters ?


----------



## Mogden (Jan 6, 2016)

izz said:


> I shall attempt to summarise what High Voltage says above.
> 1:- The strife is partly territorial, FiFi was 'here first' and sees us and the house and garden as hers but there's only one of her and two of the boys, we don't want to put her in a situation where she's being ganged up on.
> 2:- The strife is partly sexual, the boys were castrated late and have some residual sexual feelings, we know this because we've seen them mount each other and because they caterwaul at FiFi, they clearly fancy her pants and wouldn't mind a bit of it. She's really not keen.
> 3:- The boys seem quite happy, in time we'll get them to the point where they can be handled, to take them to the vet fr'instance.
> ...


Have you got a Feliway plugged in?


----------



## Ozone (Jan 6, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> OK - so when is enough . . . ENOUGH?
> 
> We've adopted 3 cats - FiFi came from a single cat house hold. She was 10(?) when we got her, I think she was an "old" 10 and I'm fairly sure she's now 11 coming up to 12. She arrived first, she's a lovely, confident cat. Sits on my chest at night, purrs her little head off - all the things you'd expect of a cat - Oh! and Mrs Voltz was immediately attracted to her, she's her first "proper" pet and she chose her
> 
> ...



Hi HV,

I have 3 cats...the first is 'normal', the 2nd one was completely unsocialised/feral when we got her (I relate to so many of your stories of the boys!) and the 3rd we got as a replacement to the 1st cat when she had run away and been missing for over a month...but as Sod's law would have it, she was found a week after we got the new kitten.
Obviously we were over the moon that she had returned, but it did make for a very tricky household for a while!
Cat 1 was quite stressed after fending for herself for a month, and was most put out that we'd got a replacement. Replacement took one look at cat 1 and fell head over heels in love. He was constantly trying to jump on her, play with her.....anything....but she would not have any of it and spent every waking moment hissing, spitting, barking, you name it. Cat 2 hid in the garden and only came in very late at night.
So we did as you are doing and controlled the amount of time all three were in the same room, at night we locked replacement in his own room to give the other two some space and peace and quiet.
After a month, we too wondered whether they would ever get on and whether cat 1 would ever stop hissing and spitting. We often wondered if it would be kinder to find a new home for the kitten... Then one night, I'd had enough and I just decided to let them all get on with it and sort it out for themselves, and they did. It took about 2 weeks for them to all hiss and spit at each other, but then it stopped, and two years later they all play, eat and sleep together...on our bed in one big fur pile!
Everyone has their own way of doing things and I'm sure you'll get other advice, but that's what worked for us and as long as no one is actually fighting, I would probably advise that you let them just get on with it.
As far as cat 2 goes, she too is very timid and runs away at the slightest noise, but over time she has gotten much friendlier and will sit on my lap and even comes when I whistle for her, but it has taken time....and a lot of patience.


----------



## izz (Jan 6, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Have you got a Feliway plugged in?


Fair point well made - we have had one but don't have one in at the moment, in fairness it didn't seem to reduce the strife at all but its well worth trying again.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 6, 2016)

This is ace (if you like cats  )


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2016)

Ms T said:


> His tail has been amputated, yes. He's obviously well cared for - glossy coat, not remotely thin and ridiculously friendly.


Met some locals in a wine bar tonight who tell me it's the vicar's cat. I feel blessed!


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

Mogden said:


> but me and my PMT boobs are not appreciating claws and padding. Good weather soon please!



Oh thank goodness, I was worried I might be the only one in the universe who ever told my cats to "fucking get off my tits".


----------



## moose (Jan 7, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Have you got a Feliway plugged in?


Ive been trying those to chill out Miss P and stop her terrorising Stan, but they don't seem to make much difference She still batters him


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

moose said:


> Ive been trying those to chill out Miss P and stop her terrorising Stan, but they don't seem to make much difference She still batters him



I have never found Feliway to be any use whatsoever, I know some people swear by the stuff, but in the case of my lot, I may as well just flush money down the loo.  Same with zylkéne, no discernible effect whatsoever.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 7, 2016)

Epona said:


> Oh thank goodness, I was worried I might be the only one in the universe who ever told my cats to "fucking get off my tits".


Oh hell no. Of course the week when they look the most comfy and pillow-like is the week I will hit the roof when poked. I do usually try picking up front paws and twisting them gently away but that doesn't often work!


----------



## Mogden (Jan 7, 2016)

moose said:


> Ive been trying those to chill out Miss P and stop her terrorising Stan, but they don't seem to make much difference She still batters him


There seem to be a lot of cat battles at the moment what with Miss P 'n' Stan and the Fifi & Two Cs. I have a feeling the weather is making this worse. For 2 days now I've had all 5 in the same room at the same time which usually happens twice a year. They've all got cabin fever.

I've had to pull the vacuum trick today. Mookie and Stone were fighting and they've all been nippy and scratchy this week so I wheeled the Dyson in which they hate. Usually I warn them before it goes on by imitating a vacuum noise and waving the sucky bit from a distance but as they wouldn't shoo out the flap I used it to scare them a bit. Jammed it under the dining table which was the hiding place post fighting tell off and then made a buggeringly loud Hoover noise while not switching it on. Fighting ended, bit of fresh air to sort them out.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh also High Voltage - I have seen your post, but there is a lot of info there and I want to read it through again and digest it before responding.  I don't think any of it is as sexually motivated as you think though, it all sounds like basic dominance behaviour in an environment with multiple cats.


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2016)

well, the vets have told us that they have made repeated attempts to contact noodle's people with no response. they will try again this week. but have said he's probably going to stay with us.

getting to know him better. he's been hurt by someone. madamme was terrified of feet. he's scared of moving hands. judging by his behavior, I think he's probably scratched to say he's had enough of something being done to him and been hit for that. but he is learning that his boundaries will be respected and i got a little nip off him today to ask me to stop. not a full on bite. so he is learning. but he scritched, then pinned my hand down. claws out a little bit but not much and the look of fear in his eyes. he so desperately wants to be freinds, but he's also expecting pain. 

and yeah, i can't tell when he's had enough. cause he' still full on preening and purring. then scratch. sometimes i can get a warning from his tail, but not always. and he will wave his tail about in a very very similar way when headbutting all over everyone. but we're going to work this out. 

i think it's a bloke who hurt him. cause i've never before had a cat take to me more than himself. and the cat won't have anyhting at all to do with my son unless myself or the girls are there, just lashes out immediately. son just shrugs. he will wait until noodle is ready. in the meantime, he can remain property of madamme midnight. 

so all of us have a few scratches. but not even my little one (7 years old now) minds. but he does have something i've seen in a lot of cats that he gives a lot more leeway to the 12 and 7 year old than to anyone else. but all of us are aware that he's going to take some time. and the girls know someone has hurt him and consider ignoring a few scratches as part of the cost of teaching him that he can trust them not to hurt him. 

thing is, we don't know where he came from. if he was dumped cause of this problem. or if he's gone through a rescue/rehoming since. we don't even know if he's been missing since the summer or before when we first saw him about. or if he was local and has been homeless less time. what i do know is that he's in much better condition now. his paler bits are now cream, not grey and his coat is silky and glossy and fluffy, not damp and greasy. cause he's grooming properly. and he's just starting to get a little bit of padding on his bones. he sill needs to gain some more, but he is gaining. so he got flea and worm treated and didn't even blink. i did at the dead fleas on my bed a few hour later. but he went outside for a few hour after that, so hopefully shat out all his worms outside. which will help with the weight gain.

but i woke up this morning and he was asleep on my back, with his head over my shoulder resting on my cheek.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 7, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Oh hell no. Of course the week when they look the most comfy and pillow-like is the week I will hit the roof when poked. I do usually try picking up front paws and twisting them gently away but that doesn't often work!



I was trying to work out why I had a bruise on my tit the other day and worked our it's from the cat


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

I wake up in pain every morning due to arthritis, and have worked out that there is a feline contributory factor - because if Radar settles down on me to sleep and uses me as a giant cat bed, I don't move at all during the night so I stay in the same position for 8 hours.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2016)

On our way home now. Will there be two or three cats waiting for us I wonder?


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Sorry this has gone on FAR TOO LONG but it's playing on my mind and I'd be interested in your thoughts



I think i've said this before, but i am really annoyed with the shelter you got the boys from for giving you kitties that had not been properly socialised. 

and IDK, it is ok to give up. it is ok to find another home for one kitty. 

but as long as no one is actually drawing blood, it's also ok to let them sort it out. (although i might have said something different on the day noodle was asleep on me at night and madamme did her usual run into the bedroom and leap up, landing on him - cue screaming cats- on top of me at 4am).

the posturing and hissing  and chasing has to happen, to establish the pecking order. 

erm, madamme was terrified of noodle being in our garden, until he came in one day when we were there and he got his arse raked as he scampered back out. so he's scared of her. 

when he came in, she read this fear. and was really panicky. so cue lot of hissing. then che chased him out of 'her' room, and she turned and chased her back when he felt cornered. since then, it's all been much quieter, cause he's less scared of her. so she's reading less fear so not being so worried by trying to work out what he's afraid of. 

and when she hopped up next to him on the bed a night ago, he just mewed at her. 

but although this might be happening fast, it's also cause they have known each other 6 months. and we've gone through a lot of the initial stages of establishing dominance before he came in th door. so not 2 weeks and peace (if not happyness) but 6 months and 2 weeks. so it's also ok for this to take ages. and it might never get to the point where they do anymore than tolerate each other. 

Bakunin, you've done a lot of cat intros. any suggestions?


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 7, 2016)

Hmmmmm, I see the difficulty here. The existing mog (FiFi) is unsettled by the new arrivals especially as they seem to fancy her and won't leave her alone in what was previously her sole territory.

The shelter shouldn't have been giving out cats that weren't properly socialised. That's just handed Fifi and her people and problem that none of them wanted. They do need time and space to sort out their own pecking order and, if that's not good for either side and doesn't seem to be working, then handing the boys back to the shelter might be the best option all round.

Keeping them separate and ensuring Fifi has her own space that they can't enter is a good call. She needs time and space to adjust to their presence and won't get either if they keep trying to bone her every five minutes. Separate food and water in separate rooms is also an option, as is possibly trying to distract the boys with toys and catnip and so on. I'd also suggest giving her and the boys equal attention so she feels less put out by the arrival of two amorous interlopers. 

Ultimately it's all about the cats and their welfare. If Fifi can learn to tolerate the new arrivals then that may be as good as it gets. Given time, they might all eventually end up in a big bundle of cats on the same sleeping spot (preferably without their trying to spitroast Fifi, obviously). If, on the other hand, they simply can't get on, then returning them to the shelter might be the best thing for all of them.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

A shelter is not in the business of properly socialising other people's abandoned cats - which largely depends upon how a kitten's mother reacts to human interaction, and the kitten seeing that.  A shelter cannot replicate that with rescued cats, what are they supposed to do, just put all the cats that they can't properly socialise to sleep????


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2016)

Epona said:


> A shelter is not in the business of properly socialising other people's abandoned cats - which largely depends upon how a kitten's mother reacts to human interaction.  A shelter cannot replicate that with rescued cats, what are they supposed to do, just put all the cats that they can't properly socialise to sleep????



our local shelter uses fosterers to socialise cats. 

and there's all sorts of options for cats who can't be socialised.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

toggle said:


> our local shelter uses fosterers to socialise cats.
> 
> and there's all sorts of options for cats who can't be socialised.



But it isn't a charity's job to produce fully socialised kittens, it is their job to stop them being put to sleep.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

On the issue of cats having dominance battles - if there are no injuries to either party and you can easily disrupt it, then it's not a fight.  Proper cat fights are scary, noisy, result in blood and injury, and are quite rare (most cats that don't get along would rather be in a staring at one another stage of threatening behaviour for as long as possible).


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2016)

Epona said:


> But it isn't a charity's job to produce fully socialised kittens, it is their job to stop them being put to sleep.



i guess that depends on the charity. the one i work with does think it's their job.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

toggle said:


> i guess that depends on the charity. the one i work with does think it's their job.



Good for them, they must be in the back end of beyond rather than dealing with hundreds of feral kittens then.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

Sorry, I just objected to this whole idea of 'you got something defective, the charity didn't do a proper job so return it for a refund' thing.  I was disgusted by that.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 7, 2016)

But to rehome kittens / adult cats surely some degree of socialisation is needed, the more of it they have, then the rehoming will be easier & more successfull.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> But to rehome kittens / adult cats surely some degree of socialisation is needed, the more of it they have, then the rehoming will be easier & more successfull.



What do you do with the ferals though?

Also bear in mind that socialisation is usually done by unpaid volunteers.

Have YOU volunteered recently?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2016)

We got an unsocialised cat (and her kitten) from Celia Hammond some years ago. I have to admit I was annoyed they didn't even mention there were any issues, never mind any advice about how to deal with a semi-feral.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 7, 2016)

Epona said:


> But it isn't a charity's job to produce fully socialised kittens, it is their job to stop them being put to sleep.



to be honest, individual charities will have their own specific remit. i would say, however, that whether they feel it's their job to shelter, re-home, socialise,  or indeed all three, if a cat is being passed to new owners as feral, then that charity should tell said new owners, and offer some advice on how to socialise said cat. that would seem like the responsible way of dealing with it, in my opinion, at least...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2016)

Badass Brockley Sainsbury's cat is back:


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 7, 2016)

Colin - doesn't look as large as he actually is though


----------



## Ms T (Jan 7, 2016)

No sign of potential new cat. 

But resident cats are very pleased we're back and have put the heating on. They're both sitting on the sofa with me, purring.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Badass Brockley Sainsbury's cat is back:
> View attachment 81738


The Italian Job 

Flinty and Grey aren't related but are both female. Grey often demands head licks from Flinty. I'm not sure how they bonded given no genetic link but it works particularly with grooming. Would something as bizarre as favourite cat food smeared or crumbled on each other work for those having issues?


----------



## ffsear (Jan 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Badass Brockley Sainsbury's cat is back:
> View attachment 81738




that is awesome!!

should make it a caption competition!


----------



## ffsear (Jan 7, 2016)

This is Bruce...

We got him form Battersea cats home.   They told us he was a domestic short hair. However our vet said he's definitely a  British Burmese. Which make sense as he has a very high pitch girly meow (for such a big lad).	Had him a month now,  its like have a mini race horse in the house.  He gallops around the place all night and sleeps all day.  Has destroyed the sofas also.   Little beast,  but love him to bits!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2016)

trashpony said:


> This is ace (if you like cats  )




I'm not crying, ur crying.

T_T


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2016)

Epona said:


> Sorry, I just objected to this whole idea of 'you got something defective, the charity didn't do a proper job so return it for a refund' thing.  I was disgusted by that.



oh dear.

can't say i'm entirely impressed by your choice to misinterpret my words to try to start another session of shitstirring and whittering.

but in explanation for those who prefer to discuss rather than play these stupid games.

the interests of the cats are paramount. it is in the interests of the cats to be socialised, by people that th shelter know can handle this process and with a support network to assist them in this process. it reduces their stress and means they are more likely to be rehomed rather than left in a shelter for a year. and that the rehoming is more likely to be successful. sending out poorly socialised cats is more likely to be deeply stressful to them and it means the adoption is less likely to be successful.

and sometimes it's best to admit defeat, particularly when there's other animals involved. if the situation between them cannot be resolved and keeps causing the animals involved a great deal of stress, it is time to put the human ego aside and act in the interests of the animals and seek another home for them. the only failure in that scenario would be in a refusal to consider that as an option when it was clear that there was no way to make the situation work. because that would be the decision that the animals needed the people to take, in their best interests.

and thinking some more about what is being described, the female is protecting the humans. which is very likely influenced by the fear the boys are showing. if their fear reactions had been reduced before placing them in a home with another pet, then the level of strife between the cats would probably have been less and everything would be just that little bit further along.


Epona said:


> What do you do with the ferals though?
> 
> Also bear in mind that socialisation is usually done by unpaid volunteers.
> 
> Have YOU volunteered recently?



for your info, i'm both an employee and a volunteer (in different sections) of an animal charity. i'm also on the list of cat fosterers.

that's a national charity btw. who use animal fosterers wherever they operate.

and YOU? what's your credentials that give you the right to try to call out others for having opinions and not being an active volunteer?

and ferals tend to be handled by spey and release. not only in rural areas, but also in towns. they aren't going to be part of a discussion on socialisation, because they aren't going to be placed into a home. those that can't be released in situ tend to be released into a safer area with the agreement of the land holder. or kept by volunteers who keep them in outdoor pens. someone who knows how cat charities operate would know this already and know that the number of feral cats in an area is not going to be part of a discussion on number of cats needing socialisation.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2016)

When I got the new cat they had assessed cats as to how well they'd be likely to cope with existing cats in a household and some cats would not be homed with other cats. The alternative is not to put them to sleep, because it's a no-kill charity, but to home them with someone who doesn't already have a cat. Cats that are not so friendly with humans can also still be rehomed - some humans are better at getting cats to be friendly, some don't mind so much (especially if they work a lot; they'd feel less guilty at leaving the cat), etc, but it's still helpful to know.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 7, 2016)

No, Epona I'm not a regular volunteer ! I wish that I had the time.
BUT
Next visit to Wales will include a side trip to the rescue charity that re-homed Ben de-dog with us. I regularly walk dogs and shetlands for them, and play with the resident cats & kittens, but on a deliberately sporadic pattern. To see how they react to an almost stranger - can be fun as well as socialising them. Several months back I spent quite some time with a bunch of kittens (at least three litters worth !) in the "play pen", and then ditto with a group of the ex-farm moggs. I don't think I've had worse than a playful nip and some accidental scratches. It also gives the staff and regular volunteers a chance to get ahead of the other tasks.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 8, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Hmmmmm, I see the difficulty here. The existing mog (FiFi) is unsettled by the new arrivals especially as they seem to fancy her and won't leave her alone in what was previously her sole territory . . .



Existing mog arrived one week before the Chuckle Brothers - yes, the boys were kept in one room and FiFi had the run of the house but they very quickly realised that "someone" was on the other side of the door - - - it's just going to be time I think, I'm in it for the long run but what, kinda brought this to a bit of a head is that I "might" be going on a 2-3 months secondment only getting home at weekends, leaving Mrs Voltz to attend to all 3 cats needs - now as long as there's NO VET VISIT needed in that then there's not going to be any problem. Spring will be here, the boys will be turfed out in the morning and FiFi will have the run of the house and then the boys will be left in their room another day and FiFi will have the run of the house AND outside - I don't know, I'm almost certainly over thinking this and worrying unnecessarily - I just want our house to be a Walt Disney set with all 3 cuddled up on the bed and peace and tranquility reigning


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Existing mog arrived one week before the Chuckle Brothers - yes, the boys were kept in one room and FiFi had the run of the house but they very quickly realised that "someone" was on the other side of the door - - - it's just going to be time I think, I'm in it for the long run but what, kinda brought this to a bit of a head is that I "might" be going on a 2-3 months secondment only getting home at weekends, leaving Mrs Voltz to attend to all 3 cats needs - now as long as there's NO VET VISIT needed in that then there's not going to be any problem. Spring will be here, the boys will be turfed out in the morning and FiFi will have the run of the house and then the boys will be left in their room another day and FiFi will have the run of the house AND outside - I don't know, I'm almost certainly over thinking this and worrying unnecessarily - I just want our house to be a Walt Disney set with all 3 cuddled up on the bed and peace and tranquility reigning




and i'd defo give the male scent stuff another try. 

but you may be setting your sights too high. you may never get better than a cool diplomacy. but that is ok. because that will mean they have solved their problems enough so that no one is getting stressed. no blood = ok;  no overgrooming, or protest pissing or other signs of stressed kitty and it really is ok.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 8, 2016)

New cat is pissing all over J's room


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh dear. How many litter trays do you have? The general rule is 1 per cat plus 1. Even if they go out, but especially if they don't.

Since I got Peggy a second tray she doesn't wee on the kitchen floor.

Stress and insecurity are usually a factor. It might take a few weeks for the new kitty to feel comfortable and understand they have a safe space for weeing. Very annoying in the meantime, I know.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 9, 2016)

Feel the disdain of Colin


----------



## bimble (Jan 10, 2016)

I just want to say this:
Sometimes (like about 20 seconds ago) I pick up the cat and breathe in him and his lovely unproblematic clean and happy fur, and that makes me happy, because he is just a cat and he's ok, and looks up at me most happily, hoping for an ear-massage, or more food. And he's not confused about what happened in Cologne etc, he just smells good, and would like some more food, or an ear massage, and that is very reassuring in a deeply scary and often confusing world.


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2016)

toggle said:


> oh dear.
> 
> can't say i'm entirely impressed by your choice to misinterpret my words to try to start another session of shitstirring and whittering.



To be fair, you could just ignore me rather than try to elicit another response, so I can only conclude that you enjoy the alleged "shitstirring and whittering" as much as I do? 

People are allowed to disagree on this forum.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2016)

Please not in this thread.

For reasons bimble just posted, really. 

There's a lot of shit that goes on in the world, in our lives, with our health, our relationships, our finances, the news we read, and this thread is just us being gooey over our cats - a place to breathe, a space to leave it all at the door. And when someone needs help, we're there to give it, even if all we can do is offer a hug. 

There are plenty of other places for arguments. Please not here. Please.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Please not in this thread.
> 
> For reasons bimble just posted, really.
> 
> ...



Fine, I am happy with that, but please also remember to tell that to anyone who next has a go at me over the way I keep my cats.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 11, 2016)

So I made an appointment for Carpet the stray at the vet on Friday, intending to keep him in the house from today onwards when I'm mostly at home and can keep an eye on him. Predictably, he hasn't been to visit for a couple of days.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 11, 2016)

He's back and shut in the spare room with food, water and a litter tray. He is deeply unimpressed.


----------



## moose (Jan 12, 2016)

So the new cat is still acting like she owns the place, and bullying the old cat to the point he spends most of his time skulking about outside. Not sure how to remedy this one. I feel quite bad that I'm putting him through this.


----------



## toggle (Jan 12, 2016)

Ms T said:


> He's back and shut in the spare room with food, water and a litter tray. He is deeply unimpressed.



but at least won't have a small child climbing under the bed after him. 

(who has now taken to following bakunin's lead and becoming the servant of all felines)


----------



## toggle (Jan 12, 2016)

and his majesty and i are coming to an understanding. almost 3 weeks now and i'm starting to read his more subtle signs. he may not flick his tail, but he will bush it up, shift his posture. and sometimes the shift indicates that he wants to me left alone, sometimes it's an indicator that he wants to play.

and he's easing off on the attack. no biting. and he's starting to bat with no claws. if he bats me away, i'll put my hand down flat in front of him, so he can see it. he will pat it some if he wants to play. or just stare at it a bit if he dosen't. and he's got the energy to play a bit, only a few mins at a time, but he does want to play. so toys on strings have been purchased. the ones we got for madamme went in the bin ages ago, cause she isn't interested in them at all. 

and his weight gain is good. still more to go, but there will come a time when he isn't eating everyhting in sight and needing to sleep off the meals all the time.

someone did piss on my laundry though. and he's scratching stuff a bit. it's something i don't care much about, so i'm going to let him for now.

and madamme has taken to sitting on himself's laptop. which needs to me stopped asap. so i'm ordering a stand that holds it at an angle that is not conducive to becoming bed.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2016)

moose said:


> So the new cat is still acting like she owns the place, and bullying the old cat to the point he spends most of his time skulking about outside. Not sure how to remedy this one. I feel quite bad that I'm putting him through this.


(((Stan)))


----------



## ZazzyCat (Jan 12, 2016)

CRI said:


> Natures Menu is the drug/treat of choice here, for Breeze, Charlie and Ella.  Great for training, healthier, but don't half make your pocket stink.
> 
> Here's Breeze trying to catch half of one.  (The cat and dog versions are the same - just different shapes.)
> 
> View attachment 81672



Awwwwwww, she is so fluffy!!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2016)

Apparently our bed isn't warm enough...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2016)

Apparently the best place for Peg to be while I'm having a shower is precariously perched on the side of the bath.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Apparently the best place for Peg to be while I'm having a shower is precariously perched on the side of the bath.


My old cat did that till the day he slipped and nearly fell in ((Max)) 

Mash is settling in 






ETA scifisam - you were right. He hasn't scratched the sofa at all. Thank you again My record player is a different matter


----------



## stdP (Jan 13, 2016)

Hullo urban cat thread, seeing as I was off work with a cold today I was able to catch my mog going about some of her usual household chores for the day.

Say hello to Coraline who is doing her best to blend in with the spare bedding whilst enjoying the heating being on.


She's a rescue cat a little over a year old and as can be seen from the picture she somewhat resembles the bastard offspring of Dick Turpin and Salvador Dali. She's one of the least ladylike cats I've ever met but she is very affectionate; she has a very quiet and melodious sing-song meow but a purr like a tractor engine. Her typical cat hobbies include rolling around on any available surface asking for belly rubs, attacking my feet when I'm asleep in bed and she wants feeding (OW!), hunting earthworms and finding the warmest place in the house to sit.

She's also quite fond of sitting in the bath but only when chasing spiders... after an early experience of getting soaked she now pegs it out of the bathroom whenever the taps are turned.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2016)

o hai, coraline


----------



## scifisam (Jan 13, 2016)

*waves to my old sofa* It's comfy, isn't it?

Perry has been going out in the garden loads when I'm out there. He didn't even want to come in today. I need to make sure the fencing's done before I risk letting him out on his own though - he's just too soft to go wandering. Even the new cat who is half his size could beat him up.

New cat now shows no interest whatsoever in going outdoors. I think her time getting lost must have scared her off. She has stopped pissing in J's bedroom though


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Apparently the best place for Peg to be while I'm having a shower is precariously perched on the side of the bath.



Both Hilli and Flora managed to fall into the bath, but at least Hilli stayed dry. Flora did have an excuse - the bath did have rather a lot of tempting fluffy bubbles ...


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2016)

scifisam said:


> *waves to my old sofa* It's comfy, isn't it?
> 
> Perry has been going out in the garden loads when I'm out there. He didn't even want to come in today. I need to make sure the fencing's done before I risk letting him out on his own though - he's just too soft to go wandering. Even the new cat who is half his size could beat him up.
> 
> New cat now shows no interest whatsoever in going outdoors. I think her time getting lost must have scared her off. She has stopped pissing in J's bedroom though



It really is


----------



## oryx (Jan 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Apparently the best place for Peg to be while I'm having a shower is precariously perched on the side of the bath.



I had a cat who used to sit on the edge of the bath when I was in it, flicking water at me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2016)

i drafted a document at work monday, colleague who was reviewing it did so working from home yesterday.

got the document back today with paw print of colleague's cat on the front page.

i'm not entirely sure this quite fits our QA process...


----------



## Ms T (Jan 15, 2016)

Carpet has had the snip, been microchipped and vaccinated and treated for worms and fleas.  He seems to be settling down, and is no longer right behind the door when you enter his room, trying to get out. 

I guess he's ours now.  My plan is to keep him in the spare room for another week, then start introducing him to the other two cats.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 16, 2016)

Bit of a progress report regarding the 3 little pigs

Mrs Voltz has been away this week on work, this has allowed me to implement a bit of extended integration involving FiFi and Clive (Clive's slightly more of a gentleman than Casper and shows slightly less interest in FiFi - I've also run this by the rescue we got FiFi from many months ago and got a "thumbs up" from them as a way to progress)

Last Monday, when Mrs Voltz had set off all cats were released as per normal but before I went to work I put Casper back into "his" room and let FiFi and Clive have the remainder of the house and outside

Came back that evening and apart from Clive being a bit worried about not having seen his brother for 10 hours all seemed well - no blood, no chunks of fur, no stress  wee patches, both bowls of food had been eaten and FiFi was in her usual sleeping spot rather than hidden away in a bolt hole that she uses when attention from the boys gets too much for her

Same again Tuesday but this time Casper was shut outside (he's got access to heated shelter and food and drink) so that left FiFi and Clive in the house, both of them had access to their own "safe" rooms - and again, apart from coming home to a very pissed off and starving cat all seems to have again passed pretty uneventfully (he wasn't starving . . . well, he might have been _*in his head *_but he'd had plenty of food and is a bit of a greedy guts when it comes to eating)

And so on for the remainder of the week - so, tentatively, I think we've made progress with FiFi and Clive. Given that the weather is turning a bit fresh at the moment I'll have to watch what Casper's like when he's shut out for the day but he does have access to part of the house - so I'll continue with this, getting FiFi and Clive to spend whole days in the same proximity and let them sort their "stuff" out

Now Casper . . . he's another matter altogether


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2016)

Sounds like a decent enough plan, HV. Of course, the worry comes with how FiFi will be with Casper down the line, since this experiment suggests it's him she's got a problem with. It might be that if she becomes comfortable enough with Clive, that seeing Clive being cool beans with Casper might help put her at ease, combined with her feeling more comfy with Clive on her own terms. There is the worry that it might alienate Clive and Casper from one another though, if Casper things Clive's gone and got himself a new best friend, and if Clive starts sticking up for FiFi. That's all conjecture though. All you can do is try.

And you are a gem for going to these lengths


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 16, 2016)

The boys are OK "one on one" with FiFi ('ish) or more realistically at least FiFi can fend one of them off - but it's when they turn up mob-pawed, that's the cause for concern - again, not in the fighting way but they do use their bulk and number to block her into a corner or a hidey hole - now how long she's kept blocked in we're not actually that sure as at the first sound of anything a bit "bumpy" or "hissy" or Casper serenading (read: yowling) either a shout up stairs stops it or one of us will go upstairs and the sound of our footsteps on the stairs is enough to result in a highly guilty sounding pitter patter as one or both boys scoot along the landing back into their room with a casual look over their shoulders and a "What!1111!!!" expression on their little faces - as if butter wouldn't melt


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 16, 2016)

luddite kitteh not impressed with robot cat - more here


----------



## Shirl (Jan 16, 2016)

I thought I'd put this here even though it could be just as relevant to the dog thread


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2016)

Peggy is helping me play computer games.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 16, 2016)

you need one of these


----------



## scifisam (Jan 17, 2016)

New bloody cat has gone missing again. We had a couple of people over and she ran away in terror and hasn't come back. Between this and her attacking Perry, which is getting worse, not better, and pissing all over my daughter's room, when we get her back I'm returning her to the cat charity. She's not happy here and she's not making us happy either.


----------



## toggle (Jan 18, 2016)

i'll just leave this here.

Video shows cat burglar overdosing on catnip after breaking in to pet shop


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2016)

That's brilliant 

I wonder if it'll keep going back, like supermarket cat?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 18, 2016)

Meantime, Perry is being as cute as possible.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 18, 2016)

toggle said:


> i'll just leave this here.
> 
> Video shows cat burglar overdosing on catnip after breaking in to pet shop



In Cornwall eh! - nothing to do with that Bakunin chap 

And on another note - one step forward (Clive) one step back (Casper)

Having left FiFi and Clive alone today (and coming home to find a dead Robin in the living room - thank you Clive) - my evening has been nicely rounded off after throwing away my left over from the weekend and whilst re-heating tonight curry because it fell over in the oven spilling and making a general mess - to find that Casper had followed FiFi upstairs, there was a little curfuffle and when FiFi came down stairs she was sporting a natty dot of blood on the end of her nose where Casper had dapped her - nothing too bad, it really is a pin prick rather than a full on swipe but Mrs Voltz is a bit upset about this and me away from Tuesday morning for pretty much the rest of the week


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2016)

I've had Sonic and Jakey wrestling for the prime spot on top of my computer (it's the warmest place in the house) for several days now, and whenever they both manage to get on there together the one at the front rapidly scrambles onto my lap - and given that I don't tend to wear trousers around the house (it's not cold in here at all, and fuck knows why they can't share the top of the computer tower the same way they share a cat bed 90% of the time) and Jakey is a clumsy git that tends to fall off a lap rather than balance on it, my right leg looks like some sort of bizarre crime scene, it's shredded.  I have accidental scratches on my right leg that vaguely resemble a map of the London underground.

Radar is the only sensible one here (now that is a phrase I never thought I would utter!), he's slightly less in need of being right up next to me whatever I am doing and makes a little nest for himself on my bed instead of arguing over who the top of the computer "belongs" to.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 19, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Meantime, Perry is being as cute as possible.



"Paint me like one of your French chats."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 19, 2016)

She's sitting on my mouse.

She likes watching other people's pets scurrying around.


----------



## passenger (Jan 20, 2016)

not good


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 20, 2016)

omg the little dunce hat <3


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like he'll do it again if you put that hat on him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Looks like he'll do it again if you put that hat on him.


Not sure he understands the concepts of labelling and self-fulfilling prophecy


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2016)

Or shame even


----------



## toggle (Jan 20, 2016)

Lazy Llama said:


> Looks like he'll do it again if you put that hat on him.



actually, the look says he's going to shred the duvet then shit on it next time.


----------



## stdP (Jan 21, 2016)

toggle said:


> actually, the look says he's going to shred the duvet then shit on it next time.



Although I think cats are immune to being shamed on social media, his scowl shows an inner fury that I don't think mere defecation will calm... I would be more worried about the bed being filled up with half-dead rodents.

My mog's been upset this morning (as she usually is when the weather is bad - she wails plaintively as though she thinks I am some sort of weather god that can fix the rain and am just not doing so because I'm a bastard) because the ground is frozen and she can't dig herself a hole.. I think this is the first time she's encountered freezing conditions! Hopefully she will be happy to use the litter tray...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 21, 2016)

If you really cared about her you'd go out there with her, armed with a small trowel, and dig one for her.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2016)

The slightly odd neighbour who clearly loves it when Colin visits popped round earlier to give us a framed portrait of the murderous git


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 21, 2016)

Colin is a handsome cat.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 21, 2016)

Carpet is now allowed out of his "panic room" to explore the house when I am around and can lock the cat flap / monitor the situation.

He is very interested in the windows and doors and would clearly like to go out but otherwise seems quite happy.  The other cats are ignoring him and he is keeping a low profile in their "area" (the basement) and mostly sticking to the upper floors of the house.  He likes lounging on the day bed in the spare room, and regularly rubs up against my legs.  I think we need to keep him in for another few weeks though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 21, 2016)

Probably best to keep him in until he feels comfortable with the other cats, so he doesn't feel like he needs to get away from them.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Colin is a handsome cat.


He is a fine specimen tbf  A big, sleek, solid boy cat

Eta - and he gives good cat face too


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Carpet is now allowed out of his "panic room" to explore the house when I am around and can lock the cat flap / monitor the situation.
> 
> He is very interested in the windows and doors and would clearly like to go out but otherwise seems quite happy.  The other cats are ignoring him and he is keeping a low profile in their "area" (the basement) and mostly sticking to the upper floors of the house.  He likes lounging on the day bed in the spare room, and regularly rubs up against my legs.  I think we need to keep him in for another few weeks though.


Carpet  Glad to hear he's settling in


----------



## nogojones (Jan 21, 2016)

So a couple of days ago this little kitten runs in the house when the doors open, scoffs two bowls of catfood left out for the residents and makes herself at home for an hour or two, then potters off. Today she's returned again. done another two bowls of food and is now asleep on my bed. I've advertised her on the local FB lost cats pages and will get her down the vet to see if she's chipped once the cars out of the garage. My two are a little fazed but pretty good with her considering that they hate/fear each other.
 
Is three too many?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 21, 2016)

Ten isn't too many.


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2016)

I've just shaved a cat's arse. How did my life come to this?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2016)

moose said:


> I've just shaved a cat's arse. How did my life come to this?


Ya dirty bastard


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2016)

Why did you shave it? Was it matted? Sounds a bit grim so maybe just have a fortnightly snip in future 
I trim the girl's bums


----------



## Mogden (Jan 21, 2016)

Rather you than me moose. A dampened piece of kitchen roll for clag nuts and scooping up warm cat sick is as brave as I get.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2016)

nogojones said:


> Is three too many?


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Why did you shave it? Was it matted? Sounds a bit grim so maybe just have a fortnightly snip in future
> I trim the girl's bums


She was having 'hygiene issues' due to having an extremely fluffy bum. Got some cheap clippers and stopped her wriggling for a few minutes to do it.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 21, 2016)

moose said:


> She was having 'hygiene issues' due to having an extremely fluffy bum. Got some cheap clippers and stopped her wriggling for a few minutes to do it.


Are she and Stan still having issues?


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2016)

Ugh, don't even go there. He was extremely traumatised and sporting a massive lump on his back yesterday, I suspect she bit him. We've had to put her upstairs and him downstairs again


----------



## Mogden (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh bugger  All I can say is mine are evil this week with endless fighting and biting so I hope their relationship improves with better weather.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2016)

moose said:


> She was having 'hygiene issues' due to having an extremely fluffy bum. Got some cheap clippers and stopped her wriggling for a few minutes to do it.


When I was dog grooming I bought some scissors that had proper round ends rather than pointed, they are good for delicate areas


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Oh bugger  All I can say is mine are evil this week with endless fighting and biting so I hope their relationship improves with better weather.


Hope so - I intend to boot her out all day at the mercy of Stan's gang.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 21, 2016)

passenger said:


> not good
> 
> View attachment 82391



This cat will fuck you up.

Seriously, if a person looked at me like that I'd be taking off that hat and apologising quick smart


----------



## Mogden (Jan 21, 2016)

moose said:


> Hope so - I intend to boot her out all day at the mercy of Stan's gang.


Good luck! Mine have been forced out the catflap by hoover imitation and raised voice at least twice this week and have caused Basil Brush tails on each other.


----------



## moose (Jan 22, 2016)

Right, what to put on cat wounds, then? 2 days in the lump's gone down a bit and he'll let me look at it for maybe 2 seconds before I get snapped at, but it seems to be a grazed area about the size of a 2p piece with lots of dried blood. He's licking it a lot.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 22, 2016)

I use Germolene or Savlon on the dogs and cats  Germolene seems to stop them licking too.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 22, 2016)

This is what I woke up to today


----------



## Mogden (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm never sure with antiseptic creams as old fashioned Dettol goes cloudy in water which is a big no no for cats so I don't know if the same applies to creams. My brain vaguely says I asked this at the vets and they said it was okay but I'm not sure.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 22, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> This is what I woke up to today
> 
> View attachment 82481


I love it when they do the dainty paws


----------



## stdP (Jan 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> If you really cared about her you'd go out there with her, armed with a small trowel, and dig one for her.



Quite agree, but she's remarkably prissy about her trips outside and we don't even know where she likes to do her business. Even though she barely uses the litter tray in the bathroom any more since venturing outside, she's very protective of it - woe betide anyone who closes the bathroom door as they're likely to need to answer to a grumpy Coraline who is wanting to inspect what you're up to. She's a bit like a Teresa May of toilets 

Colin's markings remind me of Colour Sergeant Bourne 



Mogden said:


> I love it when they do the dainty paws



Always makes me worry that I'm about to get a stern talking too about feeding schedules...


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2016)

moose said:


> Right, what to put on cat wounds, then? 2 days in the lump's gone down a bit and he'll let me look at it for maybe 2 seconds before I get snapped at, but it seems to be a grazed area about the size of a 2p piece with lots of dried blood. He's licking it a lot.



Use a dilute solution of Chlorhexidine (Hibiscrub), don't use stuff like savlon or germolene - the problem with cats is that they groom themselves fastidiously and will ingest creams.  Chlorhexidine in dilute solution (1 part Chlorhexidine to 20 parts water) is safe.

You can also use boiled and cooled water to clean a small abrasion.

Obviously if it gets worse, doesn't get better, or starts to look inflamed around the edges or smell then it is a job for the vet, but I am sure you know that.  Hope your cat is better soon.


----------



## moose (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks, Epona ! Because he has very dense, long fur it's difficult to see, but I will keep my eye on it.


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2016)

It is clearly the time for cats to try and swap owners! I just opened the back door and a little black cat appeared and sauntered over to idiot cat's bowl. At which point idiot cat appeared, fur standing on end so looked bloody huge and made the most bizarre 'yeowch-hisss ' noise and new cat bolted. Anyone who has met him will know how very odd that is for the great soft idiot. Never seen him do much more than look vaguely curious or positively adoring towards another cat


bi0boy said:


> This is what I woke up to today
> 
> View attachment 82481


she's v pretty.


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2016)

I should add (it should be obvious, but I feel the need to add a disclaimer), don't use Chlorhexidine based mouthwash as a substitute, as although it contains the same active ingredient as Hibiscrub, it can also contain other chemicals that may be toxic to animals - xylitol which is often used as a flavouring in mouthwash is deadly to cats.

If in doubt, water boiled and left to cool is at least sterile and won't cause any harm.


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2016)

moose said:


> Right, what to put on cat wounds, then? 2 days in the lump's gone down a bit and he'll let me look at it for maybe 2 seconds before I get snapped at, but it seems to be a grazed area about the size of a 2p piece with lots of dried blood. He's licking it a lot.



i tend to go for boiled salted water for any animal injuries. 

tbh, i tend to use that on human injuries as well. 



and a little extra...

dear noodle
as much as i love falling asleep to the sound of your purring so you are, most of the time, a very welcome companion at night, if you ever wake me up again at 3am by sinking your exceedingly sharp teeth into my toe, you will be evicted from the bedroom at night.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 22, 2016)

Toe chewing was the reason I bought a bed with a footboard about 9 years ago. Arrival of Sachin and Flinty as kittens.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2016)

If I used germoline on myself (I love the smell of it) Charlie would be very interested in trying to take a lick. He was really fucking weird, that big old gorgeous stupid monkey.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2016)

It's 6 months tomorrow since he died. That just seems really unfair somehow.

Anyway, as you were.


----------



## CRI (Jan 22, 2016)

Seems it's .  Wonder what Breeze is asking here 

edit:  linky disappeared - it's "Answer your cat's question day."


----------



## Mogden (Jan 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's 6 months tomorrow since he died. That just seems really unfair somehow.
> 
> Anyway, as you were.


Can you post photos of him and remind us how lovely he was? It doesn't get easier, it just gets further apart.


*thinks about Sachin and sniffs*


----------



## Mogden (Jan 22, 2016)

Grey has brought yet another worm in. She's naturally skittish and every so often I get hold of her for a proper kiss and cuddle. This almost always results in me being gifted a huge live worm. I can't not cuddle her but I could really do without the "I've got my mouth full as I mew cos I've brought you another present" and then I go and greet her and a floor wriggler  

I imagine it's the cat equivalent of being handed a special piece of mud or handful of gravel by your child and having to dispose of it politely while they're playing.

Dehydrated worm is a bugger to peel off rugs and laminate.


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Grey has brought yet another worm in. She's naturally skittish and every so often I get hold of her for a proper kiss and cuddle. This almost always results in me being gifted a huge live worm. I can't not cuddle her but I could really do without the "I've got my mouth full as I mew cos I've brought you another present" and then I go and greet her and a floor wriggler
> 
> I imagine it's the cat equivalent of being handed a special piece of mud or handful of gravel by your child and having to dispose of it politely while they're playing.
> 
> Dehydrated worm is a bugger to peel off rugs and laminate.



i suppose it's a measure of sharing your home with kittys that my first thought was wondering how it compared to removing mouse innards


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Can you post photos of him and remind us how lovely he was? It doesn't get easier, it just gets further apart.
> 
> 
> *thinks about Sachin and sniffs*



I love all of you so much... the kindness you've shown me is just... *wipes a tear*

 

^ With his old favourite, Pink Mouse. For quite some time after he died I carried Pink Mouse around with me everywhere and slept with him. Now he sits next to one of Charlie's pictures on my chest of drawers in the bedroom.

 

^ Glued to my hip, one of his favourite places.

 

^ So elegant 

 

This ^ is my logon screen on my computer, and one of my phone backgrounds.

 

I've got this ^ framed next to his ashes. Peacefully asleep.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 22, 2016)

All beautiful but I particularly love that last one. One of my old colleagues now paints pictures of pets and I can just see her doing one like that. Lovely composition


----------



## CRI (Jan 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I love all of you so much... the kindness you've shown me is just... *wipes a tear*
> 
> View attachment 82521
> 
> ...


All so lovely!


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 22, 2016)

He's putting on pounds and starting to look all glossy, feel all silky and to increasingly place humans firmly beneath his mighty paw.

Behold, the Coronation of the mighty King Noodle I!

Naturally, if we inherit another ginger tom, he will henceforth be known as King Noodle II.

Son of Noodle...

Fear him, humans...

Feeeeeaaaarrrr hiiiiimmmm...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2016)

the UK's last colliery cats have been found a new home after the closure of kellingley pit

more (cats protection) here


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 22, 2016)

oh my heart melts....


----------



## CRI (Jan 22, 2016)

Was just looking through some oooooooold photo albums and found this one of Katze, a very cheeky half Maine Coon I shared a flat with 31 years ago.  I think then, they were still trying to revive the breed after it had nearly died out, so even "full" Maine Coons from the early 80's looked a bit like this fella.  Reminded me of trashpony 's Loki!


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> View attachment 82529
> 
> He's putting on pounds and starting to look all glossy, feel all silky and to increasingly place humans firmly beneath his mighty paw.
> 
> ...




and if you don't, he will amputate your toes


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 22, 2016)

CRI said:


> View attachment 82540
> 
> Was just looking through some oooooooold photo albums and found this one of Katze, a very cheeky half Maine Coon I shared a flat with 31 years ago.  I think then, they were still trying to revive the breed after it had nearly died out, so even "full" Maine Coons from the early 80's looked a bit like this fella.  Reminded me of trashpony 's Loki!



Oh yeah, their faces are a lot fuller now, aren't they? Not as pointy. Katze looked top though


----------



## oryx (Jan 22, 2016)

CRI said:


> View attachment 82540
> 
> Was just looking through some oooooooold photo albums and found this one of Katze, a very cheeky half Maine Coon I shared a flat with 31 years ago.  I think then, they were still trying to revive the breed after it had nearly died out, so even "full" Maine Coons from the early 80's looked a bit like this fella.  Reminded me of trashpony 's Loki!



Interesting - I had a couple of half Maine Coon cats twenty odd years ago (born 1990) and they didn't look like Maine Coons at all although their mum was a pedigree one. They were both white with tabby/tortie (in the case of the female) bits.


----------



## CRI (Jan 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh yeah, their faces are a lot fuller now, aren't they? Not as pointy. Katze looked top though





oryx said:


> Interesting - I had a couple of half Maine Coon cats twenty odd years ago (born 1990) and they didn't look like Maine Coons at all although their mum was a pedigree one. They were both white with tabby/tortie (in the case of the female) bits.



I think the main difference is that they breed for HUGE ears, but they do still vary.  Any coat colour or pattern is accepted apart from pointed, like a siamese, and often the colours you get can be really random.  These are Breeze's mum, dad and brother, respectively.  All totally different colours!

  

I think Breeze has a sort of stubbier nose than most Maine Coons.  I can see from the photo of Katze that he did have the big paws!

He wasn't allowed on the counter, but most of the time, he could just reach up and grab whatever he wanted, being so long.  He could open cupboard doors, so it wasn't unusual to find a trail of biscuits around the flat when you returned.  If you caught him, he'd go hide among the large collection of cuddly toys on his human's bed and stay very, very still.  Clever boy! 

I think they were still adding "fresh" cats into the Maine Coon gene pool even in the 80's, maybe 90's.  I'm not quite sure how that works with getting them registered, but breeders seemed to look out for barn cats with typical Maine Coon features to introduce into bloodlines.


----------



## oryx (Jan 23, 2016)

Beautiful cats!

My two half Maine Coons were short haired and apart from perhaps slightly longer/thicker fur than most cats they were indistinguishable from standard domestic shorthairs. 

They didn't have those ear tufts or anything.


----------



## CRI (Jan 23, 2016)

oryx said:


> Beautiful cats!
> 
> My two half Maine Coons were short haired and apart from perhaps slightly longer/thicker fur than most cats they were indistinguishable from standard domestic shorthairs.
> 
> They didn't have those ear tufts or anything.



Going back on the Maine Coon version of Ancestry.com, I found some of Breeze's ancestors who don't look very much like modern Maine Coons, so yours were probably not at all unusual.  Here are some (names, left to right)

Purricoon Tom Sawyer (born 1984), Heidi Ho Sirronde of Purrocious (born 1983), Coonquest Beaujolais of Hillside (born 1987), McKittycreek John Jr (born 1993), Kanab Luanne Peach Schnapps (born 1989)




















But, even some of the first generations, born in the late 60's, had the ear tufts, fluffy tails, manes and big kitten mittens, not all that different from the ones you get today.

(Sorry for making the thread "Maine Coon Central" for a bit)  *sorry, not sorry*


----------



## oryx (Jan 23, 2016)

CRI said:


> But, even some of the first generations, born in the late 60's, had the ear tufts, fluffy tails, manes and big kitten mittens, not all that different from the ones you get today.
> 
> (Sorry for making the thread "Maine Coon Central" for a bit)  *sorry, not sorry*



No, I like Maine Coon central for a bit!

McKittycreek John Jr looks like an ordinary cat, albeit an exceptionally gorgeous one. All lovely cats.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 23, 2016)

Tilly makes herself comfortable much to Mrs Llama's discomfort.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 23, 2016)

It's probably stupid that I already feel sick with worry but Brad hasn't come home this morning. He often stays out all night but when he does, he's sat outside the door when I get up in the morning. He wasn't there this morning and he's still not come back. I'm really hoping he's got shut in somewhere but I've checked the place where he's accidentally been shut in by a neighbour before


----------



## scifisam (Jan 23, 2016)

Shirl said:


> It's probably stupid that I already feel sick with worry but Brad hasn't come home this morning. He often stays out all night but when he does, he's sat outside the door when I get up in the morning. He wasn't there this morning and he's still not come back. I'm really hoping he's got shut in somewhere but I've checked the place where he's accidentally been shut in by a neighbour before


I'd feel the same. Hope he wanders home soon.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 23, 2016)

He's back.  I went looking for him again and found him asleep on one of next door's garden chairs. I think he must have had something happen in the night for him to still be sleep at this time. Anyway, he's warming himself on the radiator now. Im going to keep an eye on him to make sure he's ok.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 23, 2016)

Just noticed he's got a few scratches and his ear looks sore. It looks like he's had a fight


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2016)

Shirl said:


> He's back.  I went looking for him again and found him asleep on one of next door's garden chairs. I think he must have had something happen in the night for him to still be sleep at this time. Anyway, he's warming himself on the radiator now. Im going to keep an eye on him to make sure he's ok.


 
is there a technical term for that sort of radiator?  as in a 'cat warmer'? 



Shirl said:


> Just noticed he's got a few scratches and his ear looks sore. It looks like he's had a fight


----------



## trashpony (Jan 23, 2016)

Poor baby! 

Despite Loki being a very beautiful cat, he's being a complete pain in the arse at the moment. Every time the foal walks away from the kitchen and leaves any liquid in his cup, Loki jumps up and knocks the bloody thing over. I thought it was because he was trying to drink from the plastic cups and it was an accident because they were so light but no, I saw him today and he deliberately pulled over a mug of water. Gitface


----------



## scifisam (Jan 23, 2016)

I managed to catch Moonie today. 

We have to return her to the cat charity though. She's just not happy - attacking Perry, pissing everywhere, running away all the time. I feel really guilty and want to keep her but it wouldn't be right.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2016)

toggle said:


> and if you don't, he will amputate your toes



"Tooooeeeeessss....."

"Tooooeeessss, my precioussss..."


----------



## Shirl (Jan 23, 2016)

trashpony cats are funny though aren't they. Even when they make you mad


----------



## Shirl (Jan 23, 2016)

scifisam said:


> I managed to catch Moonie today.
> 
> We have to return her to the cat charity though. She's just not happy - attacking Perry, pissing everywhere, running away all the time. I feel really guilty and want to keep her but it wouldn't be right.


That's sad  Maybe she'll be happier as an only cat though.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 23, 2016)

Shirl said:


> That's sad  Maybe she'll be happier as an only cat though.



Yeah. It's a no-kill charity, and keeping her means we can't get a different cat which might be happy with us, so it is the sensible thing to do. Still


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 23, 2016)

Just come back from one of our _impromptu _visits to the shelter from where we got FiFi

Had loads of goes on MORE APPRECIATIVE CATS (writ large for the benefit of our ungrateful 3) - noticed that Mrs Voltz's bag wasn't searched on the way out - potential smuggling opportunity on other visits perhaps?

Re-checked our current situation with helpers there and there doesn't seem to be anything to worry about - always nice to sense check things with other people though - useful from a re-calibration point of view as well - whilst there 2 cats in adjacent pens had a bit of a hiss and a general "yeah? Yeah! Yeah? YEAH!" session - the kind that worries Mrs Voltz a bit and I tend to ignore as general cat stuff - volunteer up there didn't bat an eyelid, so took that as normal cat stuff

And for the record - we're still at 3


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2016)

Carpet is settling in nicely and starting to look less scruffy!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 23, 2016)

What do Dylan and Hendrix make of him Ms T?

Sorry about Moonie scifisam - I don't know if you remember but I adopted a pair of cats for a while who were miserable here before I got my boys. It was very hard taking them back but it was the right thing to do (Elliot called them the ghost cats because they hid from us all the time)


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2016)

trashpony said:


> What do Dylan and Hendrix make of him Ms T?
> 
> Sorry about Moonie scifisam - I don't know if you remember but I adopted a pair of cats for a while who were miserable here before I got my boys. It was very hard taking them back but it was the right thing to do (Elliot called them the ghost cats because they hid from us all the time)


They're ignoring him in the hope he'll go away and he is respecting their personal space! I think it will be fine as none of them are particularly aggressive or dominant. I'm sure there'll be the odd spat but tbh Dylan and Hendrix have a go at each other on occasion anyway.


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2016)

Ms T said:


> They're ignoring him in the hope he'll go away and he is respecting their personal space! I think it will be fine as none of them are particularly aggressive or dominant. I'm sure there'll be the odd spat but tbh Dylan and Hendrix have a go at each other on occasion anyway.



if he's been hanging about outside for a while, then most of the diplomacy will likely already have been taken care of there.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2016)

toggle said:


> if he's been hanging about outside for a while, then most of the diplomacy will likely already have been taken care of there.



Including the dividing up feline ownership of rooms, the humans' possessions and that of the humans themselves.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 23, 2016)

Now Moonie's being friendlier and I'm tempted to try again for a couple of days. I'll have to put a plastic sheet on the bed though.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jan 23, 2016)

This is a cat. He made himself comfortable on the summer chair covers on out terrace. He is homeless.  He only used to come at night.  He is white and very affectionate. So we called him Casper.

I think he is moving in.

Before :




After:


----------



## pogofish (Jan 23, 2016)

Yup - I think its safe to say that you have been claimed.  Completely!


----------



## pogofish (Jan 23, 2016)

About a month go my tabby barfed on my laptop.

Despite cleaning it up as well as I could, some had soaked into the screen panel, affecting a corner of the picture and some must have got into the machine itself and rotted something important as a couple of days ago it died completely.

I now have a shiny new laptop - and I felt like shopping for a new cat but compassion prevailed!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jan 23, 2016)

pogofish said:


> Yup - I think its safe to say that you have been claimed.  Completely!



For the second time in as many years.  Colin was not happy to have someone else move in on his turf.

Before:





After:




Casper is an enormous beast compared to Colin. Enormous.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 23, 2016)

It's bloody hard work being a cat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 23, 2016)

A massive bed with fluffy blankets all to herself, and she climbs in the shitty £3 flimsy cat bed that's on top of it.

It was a bit chilly so I covered her up.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> A massive bed with fluffy blankets all to herself, and she climbs in the shitty £3 flimsy cat bed that's on top of it.
> 
> It was a bit chilly so I covered her up.



She'll think she owns the place if you spoil her like toggle constantly spoils our two.

Spoil-obsessed, she is. Indulges their every whim and fancy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 23, 2016)

For some reason, I get the impression toggle might not be the one doing most of the spoiling


----------



## CRI (Jan 23, 2016)

trashpony said:


> Poor baby!
> 
> Despite Loki being a very beautiful cat, he's being a complete pain in the arse at the moment. Every time the foal walks away from the kitchen and leaves any liquid in his cup, Loki jumps up and knocks the bloody thing over. I thought it was because he was trying to drink from the plastic cups and it was an accident because they were so light but no, I saw him today and he deliberately pulled over a mug of water. Gitface


Breeze flung my mobile off the desk TWICE yesterday - thankfully not broken.  Oh, it's rarely accidental when a cat flings something off a table!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 23, 2016)

Peg only seems interested in swatting my tube of lipbalm off my desk. She's not especially interested in pens, or other small objects. Just my lipbalm. She can't resist.

Why do they have this urge to bat things along a surface and then knock them to the floor? It's so peculiar, and very striking.


----------



## oryx (Jan 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> A massive bed with fluffy blankets all to herself, and she climbs in the shitty £3 flimsy cat bed that's on top of it.
> 
> It was a bit chilly so I covered her up.


I don't want to do inappropriate cat bed top trumps, but our Zoë had a wicker basket lined with an old cashmere cardigan, by a radiator, and opted for a cardboard box.

I wouldn't mind but it was a cardboard box that was far too small for her...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2016)

oryx said:


> I don't want to do inappropriate cat bed top trumps, but our Zoë had a wicker basket lined with an old cashmere cardigan, by a radiator, and opted for a cardboard box.
> 
> I wouldn't mind but it was a cardboard box that was far too small for her...


 


I was tempted to ask Vintage Paw if it's definitely a real cat?

Cats usually follow the decision process

Did hooman inend this as a cat bed? 

Yes - ignore it

No - sleep on it

(decision process about whether something is a cat toy is very similar)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't think she is a cat. She really doesn't care for boxes at all.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't think she is a cat. She really doesn't care for boxes at all.


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> For some reason, I get the impression toggle might not be the one doing most of the spoiling




he has apprentices.

son went off to the shops for milk for us. came back with some cooked chicken that he had seen and decided he wanted some of. 

he's spent the 2 hours since pretending that it's perfectly normal to buy yourself a treat and actively seek out the 2 kitties to give them 90% of it. 

this is after he spent his saturday morning, like every saturday morning, volunteering in the local cats protection shop. one of the old girls there is loosing her mobility in her shoulders but not her marbles. so she is the brains and son is the hands. 


but yeah, apprentices....


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2016)

toggle said:


> he has apprentices.
> 
> son went off to the shops for milk for us. came back with some cooked chicken that he had seen and decided he wanted some of.
> 
> ...



Obi Wan has taught them well...


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Obi Wan has taught them well...



i'd talk about whether discussion of yourself in the thord person is more or less a sign of lunacy than calling yourself obi wan, but i don't think there's anyone here that holds any illusions about your sanity.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 23, 2016)

Perry squeezes into the tiny catbed I bought Moonie, too.

I've caved and decided to try again with Moonie for a couple of days because she's been nicer to Perry since she came back, and she went out again and came back in. I think a catflap would help her but we've lost the fitting instructions. I would be so happy if she did manage to stay.


----------



## oryx (Jan 23, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I was tempted to ask Vintage Paw if it's definitely a real cat?
> 
> Cats usually follow the decision process
> 
> ...


Common announcement in the oryx and antelope household is 'Your laundry/washing /jumper's been turned into a ZB'.

ZB = Zoë bed. She has two proper cat beds but just flops down where she feels like it, the more inconvenient the better.


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2016)

Idiot cat has a particular fondness for piles of clean washing. The top of one of those piles is a great place to sleep- but even better is knocking it over then sleeping on the collapsed pile so every item of clothing is covered in cat hair.


----------



## oryx (Jan 23, 2016)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat has a particular fondness for piles of clean washing. The top of one of those piles is a great place to sleep- but even better is knocking it over then sleeping on the collapsed pile so every item of clothing is covered in cat hair.


Liked in empathy, not the Manter family's clothes being covered in cat hair! 

Partner has just been lying on the bed reading, nipped to the loo and found his place taken by a cat.


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2016)

oryx said:


> Liked in empathy, not the Manter family's clothes being covered in cat hair!
> 
> Partner has just been lying on the bed reading, nipped to the loo and found his place taken by a cat.


Oh that happens All The Time. A cat you haven't seen for hours suddenly appears when there is warm recently vacated bed to kip on


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2016)

Manter said:


> Oh that happens All The Time. A cat you haven't seen for hours suddenly appears when there is warm recently vacated bed to kip on



this is assuming that the feline ever leaves the bed to do anyhting other than eat and shit.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2016)

toggle said:


> this is assuming that the feline ever leaves the bed to do anyhting other than eat and shit.



He padded upstairs, ate breakfast and slept on my lap this morning, actually. 

So ner.


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> He padded upstairs, ate breakfast and slept on my lap this morning, actually.
> 
> So ner.



i'll believe it when i see it.

although ti's absolutely freezing outside. wondering about the house loads increaces the chance of confrontation with madamme and he needs to eat and sleep as much as he can to gain weight. he's no longer dangerously thin, but he is still underweight. 

next time he's upstairs when i'm at home, i'll pick him up and get an idea of what he weighs now. better i do that. you won't be typing much if he sinks those teeth into your hand


----------



## Mogden (Jan 23, 2016)

I currently have 2 cats on one arm of my armchair I'm seated in, 1 cat on the other arm, 1 cat on the other armchair and the 5th is on the footstool. Any journey for liquid replenishment or a loo break will absolutely be a green flag for one of the buggers to nick my seat.


----------



## toggle (Jan 24, 2016)

well, it didn't take long for him to come upstairs, and my scales reckon he's about 13.5 lbs. a but over 2lbs up on his weight a month ago. he's still a little on the think side, but not much. and he seems to have stopped trying to eat everything in sight. i hope he's going to be self regulating in food consumption as well, cause madamme is used to there being a bowl of dry food out all the time. with wet food presented when it's demanded of whoever is in the kitchen at the time


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 24, 2016)

toggle said:


> he seems to have stopped trying to eat everything in sight



Toes.


----------



## toggle (Jan 24, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Toes.


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peg only seems interested in swatting my tube of lipbalm off my desk. She's not especially interested in pens, or other small objects. Just my lipbalm. She can't resist.
> 
> Why do they have this urge to bat things along a surface and then knock them to the floor? It's so peculiar, and very striking.



(It's instinctive nest-raiding behaviour - climb the tree, bat/push the eggs out of the nest so they smash on the ground, that's lunch sorted )


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2016)

I "lost" Radar today, in that I couldn't find him anywhere.  Then on my 4th trip through the bedroom, I noticed a tiny black speck poking out from under the duvet, that speck was his nose.  I suspect he was laughing at me whilst I was calling him.


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2016)

Mogden said:


> I currently have 2 cats on one arm of my armchair I'm seated in, 1 cat on the other arm, 1 cat on the other armchair and the 5th is on the footstool. Any journey for liquid replenishment or a loo break will absolutely be a green flag for one of the buggers to nick my seat.



Jakey has a horrible habit of nipping onto my desk chair when I stand up for a second, I have lost count of the times I have nearly sat on him.  Including times where I have been in the process of sitting down and noticed resistance.  A soft, furry, lump of a cat kind of resistance :/


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jan 24, 2016)

Epona said:


> Jakey has a horrible habit of nipping onto my desk chair when I stand up for a second, I have lost count of the times I have nearly sat on him.  Including times where I have been in the process of sitting down and noticed resistance.  A soft, furry, lump of a cat kind of resistance :/


Our cat Omo does this, as well as squeezing behind me if i'm are sitting forward - there's many times i've leaned back and found a warm furry lump stopping me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 25, 2016)

So photoshop is a thing peggy likes, it seems.

Since becoming transfixed by the cursor moving paint around, she won't move from the screen and is even staring at the words as I'm typing this. She's fascinated.

It's like a digital foe she has to stalk. She can't stop watching.


----------



## toggle (Jan 25, 2016)

Epona said:


> (It's instinctive nest-raiding behaviour - climb the tree, bat/push the eggs out of the nest so they smash on the ground, that's lunch sorted )



middle lass reminded noodle how to do this trick this afternoon. i now forsee my desk being a lot clearer


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 25, 2016)

I could listen to that all day.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 25, 2016)

Imagine a slowed-down version of that bird-chattering, and that's what Peggy does whenever she's happy because of loving attention. Jumps on the bed and gets strokes - 10 minutes of chattering. Climbs on my knee and gets strokes - 10 minutes of chattering. Runs in the bathroom and starts rubbing herself on the floor - 10 minutes of chattering.

Accompanied with a bushy tail (most usually just the base, bottom 2-3 inches... sometimes the whole tail). No idea wtf that's about.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 25, 2016)

^^^ That, played through speakers, has just perked Clive's interest - stopped him eating, it did

Casper, on the other hand, barely raised from his slumber


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 25, 2016)

My beloved loancat had to be pts last week - he'd been losing weight slowly for some time and getting more introverted and less active - was diagnosed with an intestinal growth which was getting larger and would have strangled his bowels completely. No treatment would work 100%; a bowel resection is a hell of an operation to subject a (lively feisty independent) cat to and he might well have had more growths again, and steroids would only have made him feel a bit better temporarily. Was still able to walk, jump, meow, eat, drink and excrete normally, and he still had beautiful lustrous fur - but he was definitely losing his mojo and interest in things which were once his reasons to live (escaping, killing things, bossing his people about, intimidating neighbour cats, eating something different every five minutes, running the streets like a badman). So it was time

I'm gutted - he was the BEST CAT (yes, I know everyone feels this way about their cat) he chose us to come and live with - just turned up eight years ago, neutered, housetrained, but not chipped or collared, aged maybe 2??? and insisted on moving in - no owners anywhere around ever found, and we looked; no idea if he'd got lost in a house move, didn't want to share his home with a baby or other pet, got disoriented around fireworks or what. He was a fearsome 5.5kg bundle of muscle and attitude, with the silkiest softest shiniest fur ever, drooled when he got happy, was stupidly turned on by male smells (would literally fall at the feet of any male visitor and roll around in ecstasy), could break his way out of most cat carriers or barricades built to keep him in or out of any space, had a weird fetish for eating cucumber and a knack for puking whenever and wherever was most annoying at the time . I was his slave.

for anyone who is having to consider this dilemma: it is really bruising but better dealt with sooner than later and vets will be very, very gentle with you - and the cat. It all happens incredibly quickly - like literally within 5-8 seconds once a catheter's in - and they don't struggle or visibly suffer from the drugs. If you think you can bear your own distress it may be worth seeing them out in their last moments, but if you can't bear it, you can still rest assured that it isn't long-drawn-out or painful for the creature.

goodbye omar, you magnificent bastard...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh I am so very sorry, trabuquera - how utterly heartbreaking. He sounded like the most magnificent, independent, loving, feisty cat.

From what you wrote, you know you did the right thing, and you're right, it is so difficult to know when it's the right time, but it sounds like you knew that he'd be so very miserable as the illness progressed and no one wanted to see him like that, and a sad ill cat is just one of the most soul destroying things, for human and cat.

It sounds like you had some wonderful times together


----------



## scifisam (Jan 25, 2016)

Liked for the description, not what happened. It's lovely having a pet with personality


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 25, 2016)

Sorry for your loss trabuquera


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Mogden (Jan 25, 2016)

Sorry about your loss trabuquera. A fine looking feline sadly gone.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2016)

((((trabuquera))))


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 25, 2016)

toggle said:


> middle lass reminded noodle how to do this trick this afternoon. i now forsee my desk being a lot clearer



Think of this as an administrative and bureaucratic advantage.

Except when he then deposits himself in the newly-cleared space and refuses to move, obviously.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 25, 2016)

thanks to all for your sympathy. one thing to add: the pic doesn't do him justice, he was at least twice that length ... there must be some sort of telescopic effect going on  - he was a proper long cat, nearly 5' from paw to paw when he decided to stretch across a bed (he'd nearly reach the sides of a standard double ). And he was an expert-level bed blocker. 

Remember to take as many silly kitteh pics as you can, while you can (and post them here, obviously)- I've got some good ones of him, but not nearly enough and none showing his full long cat effect, because being so inky he was really hard to photograph. Really my only regret.


----------



## oryx (Jan 25, 2016)

Aww, sorry to hear about Omar - lovely looking cat.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 25, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> My beloved loancat had to be pts last week - he'd been losing weight slowly for some time and getting more introverted and less active - was diagnosed with an intestinal growth which was getting larger and would have strangled his bowels completely. No treatment would work 100%; a bowel resection is a hell of an operation to subject a (lively feisty independent) cat to and he might well have had more growths again, and steroids would only have made him feel a bit better temporarily. Was still able to walk, jump, meow, eat, drink and excrete normally, and he still had beautiful lustrous fur - but he was definitely losing his mojo and interest in things which were once his reasons to live (escaping, killing things, bossing his people about, intimidating neighbour cats, eating something different every five minutes, running the streets like a badman). So it was time
> 
> I'm gutted - he was the BEST CAT (yes, I know everyone feels this way about their cat) he chose us to come and live with - just turned up eight years ago, neutered, housetrained, but not chipped or collared, aged maybe 2??? and insisted on moving in - no owners anywhere around ever found, and we looked; no idea if he'd got lost in a house move, didn't want to share his home with a baby or other pet, got disoriented around fireworks or what. He was a fearsome 5.5kg bundle of muscle and attitude, with the silkiest softest shiniest fur ever, drooled when he got happy, was stupidly turned on by male smells (would literally fall at the feet of any male visitor and roll around in ecstasy), could break his way out of most cat carriers or barricades built to keep him in or out of any space, had a weird fetish for eating cucumber and a knack for puking whenever and wherever was most annoying at the time . I was his slave.
> 
> ...



I am sorry to hear about Omar, he really is a fine looking cat and the amount you cared for him really comes across in the way you write about him.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 26, 2016)

Yin and yang this afternoon.


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear about Omar - he looks like a magnificent beast,  and clearly had a touch of the panther.  Your description of him is lovely. Having them pts to sleep is always awful.  The only time I have ever seen Mr Tikki cry was when he was holding Cilla (a much smaller version of Omar) when she was given the injection.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 26, 2016)

So sorry to read about Omar ((( trabuquera ))) - keep on with the happy memories, I know exactly what you mean with taking all the piccies you can at every opportunity.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 26, 2016)

One of the fuckers has just been sick from the top of a 6' wardrobe. Onto carpet. 

If I leave it for long enough one of them might eat it...


----------



## Mogden (Jan 26, 2016)

Schmetterling said:


> One of the fuckers has just been sick from the top of a 6' wardrobe. Onto carpet.
> 
> If I leave it for long enough one of them might eat it...


Almost always my plan  My excuse is I don't like picking it up when it's warm and usually gone, save for a wipe with anti-bac, when I go back.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 26, 2016)

I've never known cats to eat their own (or other cats') vom. I know dogs will do that, but never seen a cat do it. I have always clearly lived with a better class of feline


----------



## Mogden (Jan 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've never known cats to eat their own (or other cats') vom. I know dogs will do that, but never seen a cat do it. I have always clearly lived with a better class of feline


Mine are definitely mine.  Moma eats just about anything and so do the kids[emoji14]We're common as muck 'ere. *wipes nose on sleeve*


----------



## CRI (Jan 27, 2016)

crossthebreeze said:


> Our cat Omo does this, as well as squeezing behind me if i'm are sitting forward - there's many times i've leaned back and found a warm furry lump stopping me.


Won't mention who, but someone quite frequently manages to lunge onto the toilet seat before you get a chance to sit down. Very disconcerting to feel that firm fluffiness when you're about to sit on the thone!


----------



## CRI (Jan 27, 2016)

So sorry to hear about Omar trabuquera


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 27, 2016)

CRI said:


> Won't mention who, but someone quite frequently manages to lunge onto the toilet seat before you get a chance to sit down. Very disconcerting to feel that firm fluffiness when you're about to sit on the thone!



With respect CRI your domestic pet situation does leave us all with several potential avenues to explore here


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 27, 2016)

CRI said:


> Won't mention who, but someone quite frequently manages to lunge onto the toilet seat before you get a chance to sit down. Very disconcerting to feel that firm fluffiness when you're about to sit on the thone!


 


When I lived with mogs, I did draw the line at letting them join me in the bog.  Or in the bedroom if I had (ahem) company

Although meow meow scratch scratch at the door could be kinda off-putting in both circumstances.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 27, 2016)

Colin likes to lie on humans like this, just in case he isn't getting sufficient attention already 



Eta that pic shows his developing belly and expanding girth quite well


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2016)

CRI said:


> Won't mention who, but someone quite frequently manages to lunge onto the toilet seat before you get a chance to sit down. Very disconcerting to feel that firm fluffiness when you're about to sit on the thone!


Is this going to be your excuse when you get caught out doing that Richard Gere hamster thing


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 27, 2016)

Vom update + further details 

Munched back up less than five minutes after incident. 

I saw her - pretty sure it was Lotte - doing the Hnnng Hnnng Hnnng but knew that I if I rushed to pick her off the wardrobe I would maybe frighten her and very probably - by having to hold her by her fwuffy tummy - ... well, it would have landed on me. 

Quite fascinating, I saw a long brown string of sick.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 27, 2016)

"This is where I sleep now, human."

On my chair, behind me, balanced precariously on the pillows I stack behind me for my back.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2016)

Carpet is a bit unsteady on his legs and will quite often stumble and fall over. I'm not sure whether to be worried or not. He's eating fine, is well in himself and alert and affectionate. He also has a "mad half hour" in the mornings which involves dashing around at full speed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 27, 2016)

Will he let you touch his legs? My experience is most cats aren't that fond of it to begin with, but it should be reasonably apparent if there's some kind of discomfort when you get to a specific area. How old is he? Arthritis? (Unlikely if there are mad half hours though.) If he seems otherwise fine just keep an eye on it and maybe have a word with the vet if you're worried. Could be neurological of course, but that doesn't necessarily have to be a major worry, just a quirk... Has it only just come on or has it been like this since he moved in?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 27, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Carpet is a bit unsteady on his legs and will quite often stumble and fall over. I'm not sure whether to be worried or not. He's eating fine, is well in himself and alert and affectionate. He also has a "mad half hour" in the mornings which involves dashing around at full speed.



Get the vet to check it out when he's next in, but if he's ok and acting normally I wouldn't worry.  Max had very weak back legs (we think he was probably the runt of the litter) and was exactly the same and had the shittest balance of any cat I ever knew   But there was nothing wrong with him at all and it only became an issue when he was very old in his last few weeks of life when he couldn't really jump or balance any more


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Will he let you touch his legs? My experience is most cats aren't that fond of it to begin with, but it should be reasonably apparent if there's some kind of discomfort when you get to a specific area. How old is he? Arthritis? (Unlikely if there are mad half hours though.) If he seems otherwise fine just keep an eye on it and maybe have a word with the vet if you're worried. Could be neurological of course, but that doesn't necessarily have to be a major worry, just a quirk... Has it only just come on or has it been like this since he moved in?


The vet thinks he's about two, so relatively young. I have to be careful touching his legs and belly, even though he's started rolling on his back at my feet because he tends to lash out with claws extended. I don't *think* that's because he's in pain, rather that he hasn't learned the proper etiquette yet.


----------



## CRI (Jan 27, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> With respect CRI your domestic pet situation does leave us all with several potential avenues to explore here


True.  It wasn't Malcolm or Griff.  Now THAT would have been a feat!  

Speaking of which, I know this isn't the guinea pig thread, but folks who know (of at least) Griff, send some positive vibes.  Little bugger got hay in his left eye a week ago, went to the vets, got the antibiotics and stuff, all clear by Monday.  Yay.  Then last night, the RIGHT eye was inflamed.  I used the left over medicine last night and today, but he's marching off to the vets again in the morning.  He likes his vet.  He may be doing stuff deliberately to go see him.  Poor wee sod though, it looks really awful.


----------



## toggle (Jan 27, 2016)

Ms T said:


> The vet thinks he's about two, so relatively young. I have to be careful touching his legs and belly, even though he's started rolling on his back at my feet because he tends to lash out with claws extended. I don't *think* that's because he's in pain, rather that he hasn't learned the proper etiquette yet.




yeah, shouldn't take that long for him to work out that he dosen't have to draw blood to be listened to.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 27, 2016)

CRI said:


> True.  It wasn't Malcolm or Griff.  Now THAT would have been a feat!
> 
> Speaking of which, I know this isn't the guinea pig thread, but folks who know (of at least) Griff, send some positive vibes.  Little bugger got hay in his left eye a week ago, went to the vets, got the antibiotics and stuff, all clear by Monday.  Yay.  Then last night, the RIGHT eye was inflamed.  I used the left over medicine last night and today, but he's marching off to the vets again in the morning.  He likes his vet.  He may be doing stuff deliberately to go see him.  Poor wee sod though, it looks really awful.


 


get well soon, griff

:meep:


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 28, 2016)

I just don't "get" Clive - this morning, he was up in his tree. As usual I went over to him to see if I could sneak a stroke. Went through the usual routine of letting him see and then sniff my hand. Then, ever so gently, touched his tail, gentle foot scritch - NO PULLING AWAY. Then went for an ear itch, no problem. Then a head rub and general ear stroking - all fine. Round by the jaw line - Oh! that's spot on, Dad. Don't stop there. Under chin scratch - LUVELY! Head and shoulder stroke, gradually extending to down his back, repeated until there's a little ball of "tumble fur" generated. Back to the head and chin area (my hand and arm's beginning to ache now btw). MORE! MORE! MORE! Don't stop, dammit

Tried swapping arms over - this can be the "deal breaker" when it comes to stroking cats, I've noticed. One arm is fine but try the other, non-approved arm and it's a whole different ball game - no problem with the right arm either - Oh well, in for a penny as in for a pound - go for a tentative tummy rum (always a high provocative area) got a couple of gentle strokes in, no problem (looks like he may be a tummy rubbing cat when he's fully broken in (  yes, I know, cat getting broken in))

Then he turns around, catches one look of what's actually going on and stands up and walks away with a look of shock and horror on his face about what's just happened - he did like it, I could feel (not hear btw) a bit of a purr starting then ups and offs


----------



## CRI (Jan 28, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> get well soon, griff
> 
> :meep:


Fake Cat Post:  Griff's got a scratch on the surface of the eye, so it's another round of antibiotics, corneal repair gel and anti-inflammatories.  Didn't look as bad as I feared this morning.  He does love the vet though.  Was kissing his hand (occasionally a bit over excited and nibbling, but as with real cats, teeth are always there, always a risk!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> I just don't "get" Clive - this morning, he was up in his tree. As usual I went over to him to see if I could sneak a stroke. Went through the usual routine of letting him see and then sniff my hand. Then, ever so gently, touched his tail, gentle foot scritch - NO PULLING AWAY. Then went for an ear itch, no problem. Then a head rub and general ear stroking - all fine. Round by the jaw line - Oh! that's spot on, Dad. Don't stop there. Under chin scratch - LUVELY! Head and shoulder stroke, gradually extending to down his back, repeated until there's a little ball of "tumble fur" generated. Back to the head and chin area (my hand and arm's beginning to ache now btw). MORE! MORE! MORE! Don't stop, dammit
> 
> Tried swapping arms over - this can be the "deal breaker" when it comes to stroking cats, I've noticed. One arm is fine but try the other, non-approved arm and it's a whole different ball game - no problem with the right arm either - Oh well, in for a penny as in for a pound - go for a tentative tummy rum (always a high provocative area) got a couple of gentle strokes in, no problem (looks like he may be a tummy rubbing cat when he's fully broken in (  yes, I know, cat getting broken in))
> 
> Then he turns around, catches one look of what's actually going on and stands up and walks away with a look of shock and horror on his face about what's just happened - he did like it, I could feel (not hear btw) a bit of a purr starting then ups and offs


 
the old feline existential crisis









dunno really. 

it's not that uncommon for cats to enjoy being petted for a while but then decide they have had enough - there are a few theories why, but you'd really have to ask a cat...


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 28, 2016)

I wouldn't mind if he had a certain "fuss" threshold, which, once reached, resulted in some form of "No Mor Hoomanz"

But I know for a fact that tonight I'll go home and try to do the exact same thing, whilst he's in the exact same nest in his tree and he'll get up and walk away with a look of horror and what the fuck do you think you're trying to do to me on his face and then five minutes later, he'll take a treat from my hand - they still are very nervous, Clive, obviously, not so much, but still a very scaredy cat indeed


----------



## nogojones (Jan 28, 2016)

Well I finally got the kitten who's been coming in and eating all my cats food up the vets for a check. 

Meet Tip. He's been chipped and the owner is on their way to pick him up. Will be sorry to see him go as he's so playful and friendly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh I have a feeling Tip will be back. He knows where the good food is. Perhaps he'll decide on a house share. I suspect you and his real humans will have little say in the matter


----------



## nogojones (Jan 28, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh I have a feeling Tip will be back. He knows where the good food is. Perhaps he'll decide on a house share. I suspect you and his real humans will have little say in the matter



You've hit the nail on the head. It turns out he lives round the corner and has never been considered missing. The little fucker would run in and eat 3 foils of catfood in one sitting like he hadn't seen food for days. He'd do this every day. No more double dinners for Tip


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 28, 2016)

You need to account for the possibility that you aren't his only secret food stash 

I bet he's got a string of you gullible cat lovers between you and his other humans.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 28, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> You need to account for the possibility that you aren't his only secret food stash
> 
> I bet he's got a string of you gullible cat lovers between you and his other humans.


I know he has as he's also been buttering up my mum down the road


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## trabuquera (Jan 29, 2016)

oh Tip…  ... making out like a bandit   - at least he's got the mask already


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 29, 2016)

Dearest Noodle,

While I do appreciate that it's your mission in life to enjoy absolutely anything even remotely dible, I'll not be giving you any more cream. Devastating for you, I know, but you having just vomited a huge quantity of distilled Evilness into my lap right after consuming the aforementioned substance means you will no longer have access to it.


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2016)

Tip with his multiple dinners 2 years from now


----------



## MarkyMarrk (Jan 29, 2016)

When I buy a house, assuming the tenants are OK with it, we're getting a cat.


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Dearest Noodle,
> 
> While I do appreciate that it's your mission in life to enjoy absolutely anything even remotely dible, I'll not be giving you any more cream. Devastating for you, I know, but you having just vomited a huge quantity of distilled Evilness into my lap right after consuming the aforementioned substance means you will no longer have access to it.



Most cats are lactose intolerant, but if you ever have some natural (unsweetened) plain yoghurt it's ok to let the cat have a little lick of yoghurt off the end of your finger or the discarded foil lid, that tends to go down well as is much lower in lactose than milk or cream.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 29, 2016)

Epona said:


> Most cats are lactose intolerant, but if you ever have some natural (unsweetened) plain yoghurt it's ok to let the cat have a little lick off the end of your finger or the discarded foil lid, that tends to go down well as is much lower in lactose than milk or cream.



Ah, right. We don't give them regular milk (the occasional saucer of cat milk is given). I'll have a look for some natural plain yoghurt next time I'm out shopping and give them a very small taste each. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## toggle (Jan 29, 2016)

Epona said:


> Most cats are lactose intolerant, but if you ever have some natural (unsweetened) plain yoghurt it's ok to let the cat have a little lick of yoghurt off the end of your finger or the discarded foil lid, that tends to go down well as is much lower in lactose than milk or cream.




it's a matter of degree. some respond worse than others ime.


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2016)

toggle said:


> it's a matter of degree. some respond worse than others ime.



True, but tbh dairy products should never be anything more than a tiny bit even if it doesn't give them a rampant tummy upset, it's not part of their natural diet.


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 1, 2016)

Nearly four years after moving in together this pair have finally snuggled up together for the first time. They've always got on ok but not had a huge amount to do with each other. Archie's too boisterous for Higgins really, but this was yesterday  They've been united by a new, squawky, common enemy so must be finding comfort in each other


----------



## scifisam (Feb 1, 2016)

That gives my hope for my two  

And it is my two still, because, weirdly, Moonie started behaving very differently when she returned this time. She and Perry aren't friends but right now, for example, they're sitting on neighbouring chairs both washing themselves.  She's also become more affectionate to us. The key seems to be letting her out for a few hours in the afternoon. Also bribing them with catnip whenever they're near each other without fighting. Drugs are the answer B)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2016)

There's nothing that warms my (cold, shrivelled) heart more than seeing cats cuddled up together.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 1, 2016)

My phone and tablet are both full of cat photos cos I can't resist curled up kitties.


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2016)

The foxes are shagging outside and idiot cat is desperate to join in. Look at those ears and fluffed up ruff! Stupid animal.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 1, 2016)

Manter said:


> The foxes are shagging outside and idiot cat is desperate to join in. Look at those ears and fluffed up ruff! Stupid animal.


 
dunno - looks from here more as if he's waiting for dinner to be served...


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2016)

Haha. That is now 'his' chair. He shouts at people if they sit on it. He's getting weirder by the day


----------



## Mogden (Feb 1, 2016)

Flinty is a long hair and is either getting more persistent with her cleaning or my misophonia is sending me batshit crazy. She's insisting on sitting next to me while she does it  It's not stress cleaning, just continuous. Hurry up weather and improve pllleeaasse!


----------



## Epona (Feb 1, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Flinty is a long hair and is either getting more persistent with her cleaning or my misophonia is sending me batshit crazy. She's insisting on sitting next to me while she does it  It's not stress cleaning, just continuous. Hurry up weather and improve pllleeaasse!



The slurping sound of them grooming does get noticeable after a while, especially if they are doing it _on_ you, but the one that gets me is when they pull the claw sheathes off their back claws with their teeth - it's the feline equivalent of nails scraping down a blackboard


----------



## Mogden (Feb 1, 2016)

Epona said:


> The slurping sound of them grooming does get noticeable after a while, but the one that gets me is when they pull the claw sheathes off their back claws with their teeth - it's the feline equivalent of nails scraping down a blackboard


Yep Sachin used to be fastidious with that and it would give me the willies. I'm torn between wanting to hear him again and knowing it would drive me batty.


----------



## Epona (Feb 1, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Yep Sachin used to be fastidious with that and it would give me the willies. I'm torn between wanting to hear him again and knowing it would drive me batty.



Completely understandable 

Don't ever consider pet parrots/parakeets if you have issues with certain noises, it's not just that they are very noisy vocally during daylight hours, but they also grind their beak when they are going to sleep to sharpen it - very noticeable because it happens once they have stopped shrieking/singing for the day - just a repetitive small grinding/creaking/scraping noise that goes on for a while once they have tucked their head onto their back for the night and are nodding off.  No-one usually tells you that about birds.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2016)

Peggy's nail pulling sounds quite different to how Charlie's did. Her's is much more solid sounding. She doesn't leave claws and whiskers lying around as much as Charlie did. Charlie had spectacular whiskers, though.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 1, 2016)

Manter said:


> Haha. That is now 'his' chair. He shouts at people if they sit on it. He's getting weirder by the day



I'll see your idiot cat and raise you the mighty Noodle. He's developed a fixation with what's SUPPOSED to be my work chair. The work chair that he now graciously consents to share with me, provided I pick him up (gently) and place him on my lap again (gently, it's his preference) and then provide a minimum of a few minutes undivided fussing before he then graciously permits me to actually do anything else.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2016)

Peg has been quite insistent today that my lap is for lounging on, nothing else. I've not been able to achieve much, other than give in and put netflix on to pass my time. It's a hard life.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 1, 2016)

Epona said:


> Completely understandable
> 
> Don't ever consider pet parrots/parakeets if you have issues with certain noises, it's not just that they are very noisy vocally during daylight hours, but they also grind their beak when they are going to sleep to sharpen it - very noticeable because it happens once they have stopped shrieking/singing for the day - just a repetitive small grinding/creaking/scraping noise that goes on for a while once they have tucked their head onto their back for the night and are nodding off.  No-one usually tells you that about birds.


*shudders*

Thanks for the tip.

Speaking of cat territory, my main armchair is a torn mess that I cover with a throw for now as it's been catted. A clean throw went on on Saturday and already it is fuzzy and got muddy paw prints all over it. If I stand for too long I lose my place. The dining table has a lovely tablecloth on it,  washed and ironed, but then double Ikea fleece over it to cat proof it. The dining chairs have a coat no matter the rubber brushing and hoovering. I can't eat alone, pee alone, sleep alone, watch telly quietly, surf without paws tapping me, read without noises & demands for attention and my clothes make me look like I've done a drop and roll in fur. Still wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Epona (Feb 1, 2016)

Jakey will nick my desk chair by sneaking onto it under my bum if I stand up even briefly, the number of times I have nearly squashed him when sitting back down is a bit worrying, and the daft bugger doesn't seem to take any lessons from being sat on.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 2, 2016)

Carpet is pretty settled now so I'm going to let him out at the end of the week. Wish me luck!


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 2, 2016)

This week's day 2 of Casper outside, Clive and FiFi inside - all when wrong when Casper came running in as I was going to work - luckily, a quick Shush!!! and he was up in his safe room (quickly shut), leaving Clive and FiFi having the run of the house and outside

Small improvement on the Clive front - he's starting to accept strokes whilst being fed - interestingly, he immediately "presents" - he's not as bad as he was, still not great but a small improvement - it's these little breakthroughs that make it all worth while

Casper, on the other hand <sigh> it really is one step forward one step back with him - he's now a bit more reluctant to eat from my hand - still one at a time


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 2, 2016)

You'll get there, HV. You've done a lot of hard work recently establishing a solid routine for them, and I think right now it's just important that you carry on with that, so they all understand they have stability. Keep going with it, no matter how useless it feels. I think it'll pay off in time.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 2, 2016)

High Voltage - I agree with Vintage Paw

Slowly and steadily, keeping on with what you are doing, it will, eventually, make a significant difference.
You have a lot of social training to impart ...
but consider how far you have already travelled.


----------



## toggle (Feb 2, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> This week's day 2 of Casper outside, Clive and FiFi inside - all when wrong when Casper came running in as I was going to work - luckily, a quick Shush!!! and he was up in his safe room (quickly shut), leaving Clive and FiFi having the run of the house and outside
> 
> Small improvement on the Clive front - he's starting to accept strokes whilst being fed - interestingly, he immediately "presents" - he's not as bad as he was, still not great but a small improvement - it's these little breakthroughs that make it all worth while
> 
> Casper, on the other hand <sigh> it really is one step forward one step back with him - he's now a bit more reluctant to eat from my hand - still one at a time



wot everyone else said about everything. don't look at every step fowards and backwards. look at the change since they arrived at yours. 

how is fifi doing?


----------



## toggle (Feb 2, 2016)

Mogden said:


> *shudders*
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Speaking of cat territory, my main armchair is a torn mess that I cover with a throw for now as it's been catted. A clean throw went on on Saturday and already it is fuzzy and got muddy paw prints all over it. If I stand for too long I lose my place. The dining table has a lovely tablecloth on it,  washed and ironed, but then double Ikea fleece over it to cat proof it. The dining chairs have a coat no matter the rubber brushing and hoovering. I can't eat alone, pee alone, sleep alone, watch telly quietly, surf without paws tapping me, read without noises & demands for attention and my clothes make me look like I've done a drop and roll in fur. Still wouldn't have it any other way



i work part time for an animal charity, so turning up to work in a smart dress, with tufts of cat hair over it and oozing scratches on my hands and limping from a bitten toe is considered perfectly normal


----------



## toggle (Feb 2, 2016)

and wot himself neglected to mention is that most of the time, he can now pick up the cat and move him on and off chair and lap without being threatened with bites and scratches. 

and his post earlier was prompted by depositing the cat on the floor, standing up and having the cat jump back onto the chair by the shortest route- between his legs. he was somehow supprised by this.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 2, 2016)

toggle said:


> wot everyone else said about everything. don't look at every step fowards and backwards. look at the change since they arrived at yours.
> 
> how is fifi doing?



Compared to how they were when we first got them the change in "about" a year is truly remarkable - not compared to "normal" cats mind, but progress has definitely been made

How's FiFi doing? - O. K. is probably fair - she's older than the boys - probably coming up for 12-13 - she spends most of her day asleep on top of a wardrobe where she feels safe - when the spring/summer comes we'll see, I hope, her getting out a bit more but at the moment she seems to be staying inside

She's progressing with her interaction with the boys - I'll give an example of just now - she was in the kitchen tucking into biscuits and Clive was out of her line of sight in the living room - she came out through the door, Clive didn't move or make a move towards her - she hissed twice and continued on her way, she's now sat on the sofa next to me. Her and Clive are not really a problem and I'm sure that, given time, her and Casper will eventually settle down. Again, from this morning, FiFi was in the house, Clive outside and Casper in the downstairs living room. FiFi decided that she wanted to go back to "her room" she trotted up stairs and Casper immediately jumped down out of his tree and followed her upstairs. This often starts his serenading of FiFi and if Mrs Voltz is around one or other of us stopping it before it gets out of hand. I decided to let it run its course this morning and after less than five minutes Casper came back down stairs again - no drama

I've noticed that FiFi's litter tray is not being used some days - now she "might" be going outside, I've not found any little No 2's but "someone" has been occasionally wee'ing on dirty clothes that have not been put in the laundry basket (that'll be me then ) so, if nothing else, she's forcing me to be a little bit tidier

And as if to order - FiFi's just popped into her box - and, once again, in her "digging to China" approach to burying has managed to empty half the litter out of the box and onto the floor - bless


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 2, 2016)

I think you're doing everything right, HV. My main concern right now would be, as I said, continuing with this routine you've developed, and also making sure FiFi knows she's loved and has space that's hers.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh! FiFi knows she's loved alright - we'll go to bed tonight and in next to no time she'll be on the bed - then she'll stamp up the bed and sit on my chest with her face about 2" from mine purring her little head off - she'll stay there for about 15-20 minutes then swop onto Mrs Voltz, where she'll stay for CONSIDERABLY less than she sits on me, then she'll come back onto my chest and repeat then she'll go down the bed and curl up again my leg or Mrs Voltz's leg and stay there until morning. Leaving us only to "use her facilities" - this is FiFi's routine - she also manages to have 2 or 3 cuddles more when Mrs Voltz gets up and I stay in bed for another hour - this has been our morning routine for quite some time now


----------



## Shirl (Feb 2, 2016)

They prefer wolfie to me!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, Peggy will now eat (some of) the Bozita food I have for her. If I microwave it 

Fucking royalty, she thinks she is. 

Still only really had the gravy, but that's one better than she was doing. I didn't chop/mash the chunks up though, will try that next.

Trying to settle on a good biscuit for her is tough going. She generally likes all of them, so I'm trying to get her onto one that's got the least shit and the most yay in it. She's been having Orijin for a while now, which is pretty great, but has started to not be quite as excited. She really liked the James Wellbeloved Senior, but that's got a lot more filler in it. I've tried her on a trial of Applaws (their dry is complete, unlike their wet), and she loves it, so I've ordered some more. I'll probably end up alternating per tupperware refill (she has a small tupperware upstairs and one downstairs with whatever biscuits she's currently having, which I refill maybe once a week when she's got through it). I wish they all came in smaller bag sizes. Even 2kg is too much if she's alternating. The Applaws comes in 400g trial sizes, which is better. Orijin used to back in the day, but no more it seems. 

While I've been typing this she's come back and had another few slurps of her Bozita. Woo.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 3, 2016)

Shirl said:


> They prefer wolfie to me!



Known in our house as a "Catalanche" - like an avalanche, but with cats instead of snow


----------



## Epona (Feb 3, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Known in our house as a "Catalanche" - like an avalanche, but with cats instead of snow



Ah, what we call a "Catalanche" is when the cats knock a load of stuff off the bookcases when they are rampaging around.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 3, 2016)

Epona said:


> . . . when the cats knock a load of stuff off the bookcases when they are rampaging around.



CATS knocking stuff off . . . well, anything . . . whilst rampaging around . . . surely not

In a similar vein, I've got an added refinement to "feathers" that I play with the boys, in particular, Casper. He'll get so "into" playing feathers that he forgets where he is, so the game is to try and get him to fall out of the tree - he doesn't hurt himself, but the imaginative ways he's developing to make it look like he meant to fall out of the tree really is most amusing


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 3, 2016)

No wonder the poor fucker doesn't like you


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 3, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> No wonder the poor fucker doesn't like you



This is the same cat, I should mention, that makes a screaming, hissing, cat fighting noise, when he's accidentally been stalked by his tail


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm being mercilessly oppressed again. toggle the Beast that must Feast (AKA Noodle, The Mighty Noodle, King Noodle I and any other aliases he might be known under) is crushing me once again beneath his mighty paws.

You have sheltered and sustained a tyrant, methinks.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 3, 2016)

Peggy is very heavy when she decides your throat is the most comfortable place to lie in the morning.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2016)

Carpet came and sat next to me on the sofa last night. 

I'm letting him out today. Bit nervous.


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Carpet came and sat next to me on the sofa last night.
> 
> I'm letting him out today. Bit nervous.



I just want to say that I think Carpet is a fantastic name.  It's a bit unconventional as a name, but it's also something fundamentally associated with comfort and warmth and home.  Love it


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2016)

it's sweet

and Carpet will be fine. he's obviously had no trouble repeatedly finding his way into your place, and he knows the neighbourhood.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2016)

Carpet started as a bit of a joke but has stuck. 

So the plan was to let him out before breakfast so he would come back for food. I opened the door and he refused to go out until he'd had some food.  He's out now, exploring the garden. I need to get him to come through the cat flap so it can register his chip.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 5, 2016)

I like Carpet as a name but can imagine you don't really want to have to call that out in the garden too often.


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2016)

scifisam said:


> I like Carpet as a name but can imagine you don't really want to have to call that out in the garden too often.



I only have 1 cat with a conventional name (Jacob, he's only called Jacob when he is being naughty though, he is Jakey the rest of the time), the others are Radar and Sonic Boom.  I really wish we hadn't told the vet the name "Sonic Boom" though, because whenever we are called into the consulting room, everyone looks around.  We just call him Sonic.  Or Sonster the Monster, when he's being naughty.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 5, 2016)

I really wanted to call Wilbur Wilburforce as it reads together very comedically with my surname but I forgot when he was vet registered. He still gets called that longer name when he's done wrong though. My cat names come mostly from personal interests so 1 cricket one, 2 Pearl Jam and 1 favourite food related

Carpet is an ace cat name!


----------



## scifisam (Feb 5, 2016)

Perry was named after Perry the Platypus, but officially he's Peregrine Montague. R thinks that Perry is a weird name for a cat and apparently people are always telling her that, but whatever. Moonie was named by the shelter. 

J and I decided today that next we want to adopt a really fat white or grey cat and name it Dumpling.


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2016)

Mogden said:


> I really wanted to call Wilbur Wilburforce as it reads together very comedically with my surname



It actually kind of cracks me up every time the vet calls us in by the cat name plus our surname.  I feel like reminding the vet that it's not like we gave birth to the cat or anything.

I once got really cross about a reminder letter for vaccinations being addressed not to me, but to Radar using his name and our surname.  Dear Radar, can you please remind your humans that you are due for your vaccinations....  AAARGH NO!  I told the vet I thought it was ridiculous and it didn't happen again after that.  I love my cats, but I don't go for that sort of cutesy shit, and when it comes down to it, we're the ones that pay the vet bills, so correspondence should be addressed to us.  Not some fluffy layabout who sleeps 16 hours a day and has no income to pay for vaccinations.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2016)

I hate that cat mummy / fur baby shit too.

Carpet didn't leave the garden and came in when I shook the treats. I'm going to leave the cat flap unlocked from now on and see what happens. He's used it before, illicitly, so I'm sure he'll work it out eventually.


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I hate that cat mummy / fur baby shit too.
> 
> Carpet didn't leave the garden and came in when I shook the treats. I'm going to leave the cat flap unlocked from now on and see what happens. He's used it before, illicitly, so I'm sure he'll work it out eventually.



liking for your furbaby comment (I really can't bear any of that sort of nonsense), not the fact that Carpet hasn't come in yet - hopefully he'll be back soon

EDIT: Except apparently I can't read properly, he did come back in - I think I need to go to Specsavers


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2016)

Epona said:


> liking for your furbaby comment (I really can't bear any of that sort of nonsense), not the fact that Carpet hasn't come in yet - hopefully he'll be back soon



I think you misread my post. He is back! And just clawed my leg trying to play with the cord to my dressing gown. 

He's also tucking into the other cats' biscuits.  Hendrix is looking pissed off but is too lazy / wussy to do anything about it. I also suspect he and Dylan have sent Carpet to Coventry. Poor Carps is desperate to be friends but they are ignoring him.


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I think you misread my post. He is back! And just clawed my leg trying to play with the cord to my dressing gown.



Yeah, I realised I'd misread and edited my post accordingly, I've had to rearrange my monitors due to lack of desk space and the one I am using to view the internet is not in an optimal viewing range.  I need a bigger desk.


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2016)

You know what though, I set up our new, bigger, very clean and completely spotless gaming monitors on Wednesday night.  Spotlessly clean.  Thursday morning I got up and there were grimy pawprints on the screens, as if some cat had been investigating them   I even know which cat it was by the shape and size of the pawprints (SONIC you little horror!!!!)


----------



## Mogden (Feb 5, 2016)

I dig the fur babies thing. I'm cutesy and stuff and very much their Moma. I love it when they get cat food coupons and things addressed to them. I do spend an awful lot of time with them right now.  It's going to be difficult going back to work properly again.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 5, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Carpet started as a bit of a joke but has stuck.
> 
> So the plan was to let him out before breakfast so he would come back for food. I opened the door and he refused to go out until he'd had some food.  He's out now, exploring the garden. I need to get him to come through the cat flap so it can register his chip.



Our hedge-stray Lucy was also a Carpet. She was very gymnastic and earned herself the name Olga Carpet.


----------



## KatyF (Feb 5, 2016)

I got in late last night and I was using the loo one of my cats sat at my feet with a mouse in her mouth. Delightful. Managed to get the mouse from her and pop it outside hopefully to live a life elsewhere. If I'd not had a few beers I wouldn't have been brave enough to pick the mouse up!


----------



## scifisam (Feb 5, 2016)

Perry being my baby. He's happier about it than he looks here - he turned his head to snuggle in, purring


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2016)

KatyF said:


> I got in late last night and I was using the loo one of my cats sat at my feet with a mouse in her mouth. Delightful. Managed to get the mouse from her and pop it outside hopefully to live a life elsewhere. If I'd not had a few beers I wouldn't have been brave enough to pick the mouse up!



Last time I took a mouse off one of my cats, the wee fucker ran up my arm and down my back, straight into the prowling mess of cats at my feet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2016)

I wish I'd thought to register Peg with her full name. And also that of her tail, since they really have to go in for an examination together.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh heck, now I really wish I'd registered Charlie with his full name. I'd have loved to hear them shout out, "Charlie of Doom, and Gerald [his tail]."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh heck, now I really wish I'd registered Charlie with his full name. I'd have loved to hear them shout out, "Charlie of Doom, and Gerald [his tail]."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2016)

If I haven't previously mentioned (come on, I'm sure I have), Peggy's full name and title is: Agent Peggy Carter, and Jarvis [her tail].


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2016)

Carpet is not that interested in going outside.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 7, 2016)

A free cat explores his kingdom for the first time this morning.  I await his gifts of gratitude with trepidation


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 7, 2016)

It looks like Clive might be gradually coming around to being stroked . . . after a cautious hand sniff he ducked down underneath my hand and had a good old stroke

Same again this morning - bit of a hand sniff and then once again, ducked under my hand for another stroke . . . then rolled onto his side and, almost, had a bit of a tummy rub . . . maybe that's a step too far at the moment

Also, Mrs Voltz is getting "in on the action" as well


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2016)

Radar's eye was really sore when we went to bed last night, not sure what he's done to himself, as he was in the bedroom by himself yesterday evening, nesting in our bed.  Was still red this morning so we're off up the vet in a minute


----------



## Manter (Feb 9, 2016)

Hope Radar is Ok! 

Ghengis has a ridiculous pedigree name I can't even remember. Ghengis Cat was the silliest name that we could think of when he was just a little ball of white fluff. But he gets called idiot cat, furry fuckwit, furball and G-Cat, mostly


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 9, 2016)

Manter said:


> Hope Radar is Ok!
> 
> Ghengis has a ridiculous pedigree name I can't even remember. Ghengis Cat was the silliest name that we could think of when he was just a little ball of white fluff. But he gets called idiot cat, furry fuckwit, furball and G-Cat, mostly


He's such a cutie and definitely the most un-Ghengis cat I've ever seen


----------



## Manter (Feb 9, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> He's such a cutie and definitely the most un-Ghengis cat I've ever seen


We joke we have named both cat and boy after great dictators. I think my father in law thinks we are serious....


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 9, 2016)

Manter said:


> We joke we have named both cat and boy after great dictators. I think my father in law thinks we are serious....


Your son is named Saddam?


----------



## Manter (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2016)

Back from the vet with our wallets £80 lighter, some eye drops, and a cat that went in there white with black spots but is now white, black, orange, and dayglo green (from the dyes that were put in his eye to show up any corneal scratches or ulcers, he struggled a bit and the stuff went everywhere.)

The conjunctiva and eyelids are very inflamed and swollen but no signs of any foreign body or damage to the cornea thank goodness, so he's on eye drops for a week.  I could tell he was in some pain from it last night as he was having trouble settling to sleep, so I hope the drops start to ease it quickly!


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 9, 2016)

Me too, poor Radar.
Epona - hope he'll let you put them in without *too* much angst / fighting. Good Luck.


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Me too, poor Radar.
> Epona - hope he'll let you put them in without *too* much angst / fighting. Good Luck.



Thanks, he's usually pretty good - I mean he doesn't like being treated for stuff (I mean who does), but he's as soft as shite, he's not going to go all teeth and claws or anything like that, he'll just squeak a bit.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 9, 2016)

I hope Radar's eyes clear up soon, Epona.

In Carpet related news, it turns out he is a cable chewer.  Specifically the ones hanging down from the bedside table. So far he has chewed through two I-phone cables, the connecting cable for the (new) clock radio as well as the aerial. 

Any tips for putting a stop to this as apart from the expense he risks a) electrocuting himself b) burning the house down.

He has also become *extremely* attached to me.  Which is nice but it would be good not to be followed into the loo. And he is reluctant to go outside for more than about five minutes and won't use the cat flap (which he used on at least three occasions when he was a stray and I would come home to find him in the house). 

On the upside, he's just started sleeping on the bed with me as I am laid up with the flu.  It's only a matter of time before he starts sleeping on my head.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 9, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I hope Radar's eyes clear up soon, Epona.
> 
> In Carpet related news, it turns out he is a cable chewer.  Specifically the ones hanging down from the bedside table. So far he has chewed through two I-phone cables, the connecting cable for the (new) clock radio as well as the aerial.
> 
> ...



I think I've heard that coating the cables in a light spray of something that tastes unpleasant (but obv isn't poisonous) works.  So something like a mix of lemon and vinegar may do the job.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 9, 2016)

colacubes said:


> I think I've heard that coating the cables in a light spray of something that tastes unpleasant (but obv isn't poisonous) works.  So something like a mix of lemon and vinegar may do the job.


I'd heard chilli oil but don't really want oil dripping on the (actual) carpet.  Vinegar's a good idea. Will give it a go. Good job he's cute and loves me soooo much.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 9, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I'd heard chilli oil but don't really want oil dripping on the (actual) carpet.  Vinegar's a good idea. Will give it a go. Good job he's cute and loves me soooo much.



Bless   I'm working in the office today and had headphones in and the door shut.  The OH walked down the corridor to see a very plaintiff little cat sitting outside mewing desperately cos he couldn't be near me   The door is now partially open and he's in with me sitting on the window ledge in front of the desk


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2016)

Ms T - "Bitter Apple Spray" is what you want, it's non toxic but tastes absolutely vile.  Stopped Radar chewing cables in a very short space of time, he pulled some horrible faces when he tasted it!  You can get it from pet shops and vets.  I would suggest not spraying it around electrical equipment and sockets, spray some on a tissue and wipe it along the length of cables.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 9, 2016)

Epona said:


> Ms T - "Bitter Apple Spray" is what you want, it's non toxic but tastes absolutely vile.  Stopped Radar chewing cables in a very short space of time, he pulled some horrible faces when he tasted it!  You can get it from pet shops and vets.  I would suggest not spraying it around electrical equipment and sockets, spray some on a tissue and wipe it along the length of cables.


Great, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Manter (Feb 9, 2016)

We have some of this Electric Wire Protector 1/2" Dia Corrugation Split Loom Tubing Pipe 6.5Ft:Amazon.co.uk:DIY & Tools in white to hide the wires the idiot can't resist


----------



## toggle (Feb 9, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I hope Radar's eyes clear up soon, Epona.
> 
> In Carpet related news, it turns out he is a cable chewer.  Specifically the ones hanging down from the bedside table. So far he has chewed through two I-phone cables, the connecting cable for the (new) clock radio as well as the aerial.
> 
> ...





1. cable tidy tubing.


also, is there anyone about on urban who has kept house rabbits. they will undoubtedly have many tips to share.


2. midnight did that. and noodle is doing it now. i think ti's a stray caty thing. needing constant reassurance that it's actually ok now. and you're not going anywhere and nor is the food supply. i honestly can't remember how long it took for hers to wear off. but she spends entire days sleeping in a room with no person in it now. carpet and noodle will manage this eventually as well.


and in other news, noodle has proven his hearing is good enough to catch a treat packet being moved from my desk to a shelf from a different floor of the house.

and madamme can see th pack on the shelf, tucked in behind other stuff and sit there and stare at it and shout at us until she is provided with sufficient treats.

the treats are very useful to break the staring and yowling contests. and make them go back to ignoring each other. but she sounds like a siamese, big deep yowl. he's got a really high squeeky one. that just sounds comical rather than menacing.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 9, 2016)

I gave up at one point (we were house rabbit sitting) and made up some armoured cable runs with metal conduit ...


----------



## stdP (Feb 9, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Any tips for putting a stop to this as apart from the expense he risks a) electrocuting himself b) burning the house down.



We used watered-down bitrex and brushed some on the cables that Coraline was teething on - the smell alone stopped her in her tracks almost immediately. Then we made sure we used this as a convenient excuse to get a load more toys has enough things lying around that she could get a good chew on; fabric toys and, as it turned out, a cardboard box that she has eaten to bits over the last few months. She's not been tempted by a cable since.


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2016)

My poor little boy looks like he's been punched in the face, he's had conjunctivitis before (in fact "eye problems" are an exclusion clause on his insurance  ) but it's a pretty bad case this time, bless him.  It must be sore, I mean it looks fairly horrific, and he seems to be feeling a bit sorry for himself and is in high need of comfort-cuddles.  He's spent the day in the bedroom with the light off as he had local anaesthetic in his eye at the vet which made his pupil go all dilated, he's been avoiding bright areas.  I do hope he feels a bit better tomorrow.

I'm tired too, I didn't sleep well last night because he couldn't settle (and when he did it was only with my arm in a position where he could rest his chin on my arm), and whenever I did nod off I dreamed about infected eyes


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm being mercilessly oppressed (again). It threw itself onto my lap, skidded along into my midriff (in the process ramming his front paws violently into my gonads) and is now flumping about to find his ideal lap position while glaring at me if I stop stroking him.

HELP!


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 9, 2016)

Epona said:


> My poor little boy looks like he's been punched in the face, he's had conjunctivitis before (in fact "eye problems" are an exclusion clause on his insurance  ) but it's a pretty bad case this time, bless him.  It must be sore, I mean it looks fairly horrific, and he seems to be feeling a bit sorry for himself and is in high need of comfort-cuddles.  He's spent the day in the bedroom with the light off as he had local anaesthetic in his eye at the vet which made his pupil go all dilated, he's been avoiding bright areas.  I do hope he feels a bit better tomorrow.
> 
> I'm tired too, I didn't sleep well last night because he couldn't settle (and when he did it was only with my arm in a position where he could rest his chin on my arm), and whenever I did nod off I dreamed about infected eyes



Hope he's feeling better soon Epona - they are a worry ALL of the time aren't they?


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2016)

Well he's had all his eye drops for today, hopefully they start to take effect soon (they include a steroid for the inflammation, so hopefully it will at least be less sore and puffy tomorrow.

I've had to treat his eyes a few times in the past, this is drops which is a bit easier than the cream I've used before - the cream needs to be applied in a line along the lower eyelid where it meets the eyeball which is a bit more up-close and precise work than plonking in a drop of liquid.  

This we can do more like ME: "hello Radey-splodgers, do you want a cuddle?", HIM: "yes please, oh this is a nice cuddle".  ME: "I'm just going to rub your head and face, is that OK?  Nice firm grip for a head massage".  HIM: "Ooh yes I like that.  Hold on, WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT IN MY EYE?".  ME: "Don't know what you're on about, more cuddles?" HIM: "Ok, sure.  Scritch behind my ears this time."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 9, 2016)

Hope he's feeling better soon, Epona 

I just watched Supervet for the first time ever and I don't think I could ever watch it again. I sobbed the whole way through. Not especially because of the animals, but because I could feel exactly what the owners' were feeling. Having an ill pet is just a terrible, terrible thing to go through.


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Hope he's feeling better soon, Epona
> 
> I just watched Supervet for the first time ever and I don't think I could ever watch it again. I sobbed the whole way through. Not especially because of the animals, but because I could feel exactly what the owners' were feeling. Having an ill pet is just a terrible, terrible thing to go through.



Thanks 

I know what you mean about supervet, it's the sort of thing I watch if there's something I am upset about but have been unable to have a good cry over, it sort of shifts the crying blockage, if that makes any sense.  He was my parents' local vet back when they had pets, before he had a TV show. He never did anything that fancy for their pets, except treat a budgie for psittacosis which required a course of 10 weekly antibiotic injections at £150 a pop.   Having pets can be expensive.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Hope he's feeling better soon, Epona
> 
> I just watched Supervet for the first time ever and I don't think I could ever watch it again. I sobbed the whole way through. Not especially because of the animals, but because I could feel exactly what the owners' were feeling. Having an ill pet is just a terrible, terrible thing to go through.


It's an amazing prog and some of the outcomes are just incredible but I find the supervet himself fucking irritating tbh


----------



## Ms T (Feb 10, 2016)

Hendrix just came clanking up the stairs with his foot stuck in one of my slippers. I really wish I'd got a photo! I was killing myself laughing and the look of disgust on his face was priceless.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you for the 6am alarm call, Noodle...


----------



## toggle (Feb 10, 2016)

it's not your toes he bloody bites, is it...


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 10, 2016)

sympathy likes or should that be sympathy ouches !

my first cat used to try washing my feet / toes or anything else she could reach at stupid o'clock - once awake I got the plaintive "feeeeedd meeeee" treatment ...


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 10, 2016)

Mine wakes me up by standing on my throat.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 10, 2016)

I think Perry might think Moonie is a squirrel. At the old flat he often watched the squirrels out of the window and imitated their noises, and he keeps making the squirrel noises to the new cat, too. Obviously he doesn't really know he's a cat himself and he can probably tell Moonie isn't the only other animal he knows, a dog. So she's a squirrel.


----------



## toggle (Feb 10, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> sympathy likes or should that be sympathy ouches !
> 
> my first cat used to try washing my feet / toes or anything else she could reach at stupid o'clock - once awake I got the plaintive "feeeeedd meeeee" treatment ...




i'm trying to come up wi6th a stratagy to convince him to desist. i ndon't want to keep him out of the room, cause being woken up by him snuggling into my arms is adorable. but this is the third time he's bitten my feet and he's gone for himself twice. and himself is diabetic, so foot injury is potentially more serious.

Epona, you have any ideas?

cause the only thing i was thinking of was to evict him as a direct response to every incident of biting. pick him up, put him in the hall and shut the door.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 10, 2016)

^ a bit old school, but rather than getting rid of the cat, or paying £££ for a cat behaviourist - what about making your bed with a blanket or throw on top, tucked in at the bottom, rather than just a duvet? That way cat can snuggle up to / sleep on you, even wake you up by shouting for food at 3am or leaving a dead mouse in your hair, but can't bite feet, at least.

i think the biting is probably not deliberate, just a byproduct of you being asleep and the cat being overcome with adrenaline and physically desperate to play at stupid o'clock (it's the same as the mad dashing around the house - sometimes they're just overwhelmed with the urge to DO SOMETHING - anything - as they generally live a cushier and more boring existence than they're evolved for.


----------



## Epona (Feb 10, 2016)

I'd just shut him in another room at night, I don't really tolerate cats being disruptive in the bedroom.  Only 1 of mine is allowed in the bedroom, the other 2 spend the night in the sitting room because they can be a bit of a nightmare arguing over the best spots on the bed if they are allowed in.  You can always snuggle with him at other times.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## trabuquera (Feb 10, 2016)

Really nice little story here about how actor James Mason was a confirmed kitteh-head and wrote books about "The Cats in our Lives", which he also did genuinely beautiful (not kitsch or tacky) illustrations for:

The Cats in Our Lives

and you can see the illustrations scanned in here - and they're fantastic - cats are SO HARD to draw/paint/portray right, even the greatest Renaissance masters did a shocking job of it, but Mr Mason really obviously knew what they were all about. it's really worth a click and a scroll:
Silents and Talkies: Celluloid and Canvas - James Mason


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 11, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Really nice little story here about how actor James Mason was a confirmed kitteh-head and wrote books about "The Cats in our Lives", which he also did genuinely beautiful (not kitsch or tacky) illustrations for:
> 
> The Cats in Our Lives
> 
> ...


That's a lovely thing. He really has caught the shapes of those cats.  And one of them was called Whitney Thompson - an excellent name for a cat.


----------



## toggle (Feb 11, 2016)

Epona said:


> I'd just shut him in another room at night, I don't really tolerate cats being disruptive in the bedroom.  Only 1 of mine is allowed in the bedroom, the other 2 spend the night in the sitting room because they can be a bit of a nightmare arguing over the best spots on the bed if they are allowed in.  You can always snuggle with him at other times.



he's still at the very needy stage of taking in a stray. shut him out and he whines at the door. shutting him in another room is the last resort option, but i'd rather not go straight to that. 



trabuquera said:


> ^ a bit old school, but rather than getting rid of the cat, or paying £££ for a cat behaviourist - what about making your bed with a blanket or throw on top, tucked in at the bottom, rather than just a duvet? That way cat can snuggle up to / sleep on you, even wake you up by shouting for food at 3am or leaving a dead mouse in your hair, but can't bite feet, at least.
> 
> i think the biting is probably not deliberate, just a byproduct of you being asleep and the cat being overcome with adrenaline and physically desperate to play at stupid o'clock (it's the same as the mad dashing around the house - sometimes they're just overwhelmed with the urge to DO SOMETHING - anything - as they generally live a cushier and more boring existence than they're evolved for.




probably worth a try. i loathe sleeping with stuff tucked in. stay somewhere with sheets and blankets and I generally pull them all loose before trying to sleep. but if i get a heavy enough layer, then at least if he does attack, then he's not going to do damage


----------



## Libertad (Feb 11, 2016)

Alternatively toggle you could wear boots in bed.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 11, 2016)

Paint some of that bitrex stuff on your toes (or the anti-nailbiting varnish ?)


----------



## colacubes (Feb 11, 2016)

Question - we've started letting Mash out in the garden now we've had a cat flap fitted.  He's very keen on it.  We've done it a few times supervised so far and he's getting on well with using the cat flap when we unlock it.  When should we just allow him free reign to go out.  I was thinking of starting tomorrow, but trying to get him in at night for a few days till he gets used to it.  What have others done?

ETA - we've got a microchip flat and I can set it so it's in only, fully open, fully locked or out only.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 11, 2016)

Carpet doesn't like the cat flap. Any ideas how to get him used to it? I've tried treats. He did eventually come in through it today, but only as a last resort and I'd taped it open and removed the batteries as the click of it unlocking appeared to put him off even more. I know he used it a couple of times when he was a stray but presumably in desperation. He's just not that bothered about going out, either.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Carpet doesn't like the cat flap. Any ideas how to get him used to it


 
think I tried getting a piece of string through the cat flap, getting me the other side of it then pulling the string through and hoping the cats would follow it

one of the mogs i lived with usually approached the cat flap at some speed - which caused some problems on odd occasions it was locked, or when he'd lost his collar (and therefore the magnetic key thingy)

the other mog tended to get head through first, then stop and think for a bit, then get his front legs through, heave a bit, reach a stage of balance half way through, then get one of his back legs in and heave, then fall in a heap the other side, then get up and rescue his tail from the flap...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2016)

That secret life of cats or whatever telly programme it was said some cats don't like cat flaps because they're like tunnels into the unknown, where anything could be lurking on the other side and they have no protection from it. Their suggestion was to put plenty of hidey things either side of the outside part of the flap, so big plant pots, maybe a box to get in/behind, that sort of thing. So they know they have somewhere to immediately hide and shelter once they're out, rather than being spat into this big open space where another cat with sharp claws and a bad temper might be waiting.


----------



## Callie (Feb 11, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Carpet doesn't like the cat flap. Any ideas how to get him used to it? I've tried treats. He did eventually come in through it today, but only as a last resort and I'd taped it open and removed the batteries as the click of it unlocking appeared to put him off even more. I know he used it a couple of times when he was a stray but presumably in desperation. He's just not that bothered about going out, either.




I am slowly helping Neela to use the microchip managed cat flap. There has been ham involved  however I think she is responding best to being let outside and forced to come back in via the cat flap ie we're not letting her in otherwise. 

She is also scared of the recognition click  but she sure loves ham  she'll probably get the hang of going out when the weather is better.

  
Here are some Neelas for your perusal


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2016)

Only the poshest boxes for Neela.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 11, 2016)

Mash was a bit freaked by the click of the cat flap.  We solved it by gently pushing him through a couple of times and he seems to have got the hang of it.

I wouldn't be surprised if Carpet fancies it a bit more when it's warmer tbf.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2016)

Callie said:


> View attachment 83320 View attachment 83321
> Here are some Neelas for your perusal


 
is that from the new season's range of kittehs at debenhams?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 11, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Mash was a bit freaked by the click of the cat flap.  We solved it by gently pushing him through a couple of times and he seems to have got the hang of it.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Carpet fancies it a bit more when it's warmer tbf.


Yeah, he's definitely got the hang of lounging on the sofa tbf.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 12, 2016)

Callie said:


> . . . She is also scared of the recognition click . . .



Oh! that takes me back. We could get collars on all 3 of the last round of cats quite easily - so it made sense to fit one of those magnetic cat flaps that would only let in (and out) our cats - it was fine with Jess and Rusty - but Bobbie. Poor, brave, heroic, Bobbie . . .

Click (eyes wide open in panic) . . . pull away from the scary cat flap . . . Click . . . go closer to the cat flap . . . CLICK (noise Bob heard in his head) . . . get a little bit closer to cat flap . . . click, click, click, click . . . click, click, click . . . click

He could sit, just at the trigger point making the latch click FOR HOURS - in the end the battery was removed, the latch taped shut and the cat collars removed - yet another expensive cat flap disabled

Which does put a bit of a brake on me getting . . . This



At north of £300

[edit]Removed unintentional ad link


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 12, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Yeah, he's definitely got the hang of lounging on the sofa tbf.



Jangles hardly goes out in the winter, she spends as much time as possible lounging by the electric heater. Why go out when you can be warm and snuggly.


----------



## stdP (Feb 12, 2016)

Callie said:


> She is also scared of the recognition click  but she sure loves ham  she'll probably get the hang of going out when the weather is better.



Has it occurred to you that, as I've observed in cats previously, they might be playing deliberately stupid in order to get more ham?  Very hard for humans to train cats, very easy for cats to train humans...


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2016)

Radar's eye is starting to look a little bit improved thank goodness, not quite as red and the conjunctiva is no longer so swollen that it's poking out from under his lids.  It's still gunked closed when he first wakes up but I'm giving it a wipe with some boiled and cooled water to ungunk it.  Hopefully another couple of days of the eye drops and he'll be back to normal!


----------



## nogojones (Feb 12, 2016)

nogojones said:


> Well I finally got the kitten who's been coming in and eating all my cats food up the vets for a check.
> 
> Meet Tip. He's been chipped and the owner is on their way to pick him up. Will be sorry to see him go as he's so playful and friendly.
> 
> View attachment 82736




It looks like Tip has been under house arrest for the last couple of weeks after his owners took the vets advice to lock him in for a while to remind him where his home actually is. 

However, he turned up yesterday again (wearing a collar) and ran in the door through my feet straight for my cats food. I had to hide all the food, so he did a lap of victory round the house and crashed out on the bed. I escorted him off the premises only to find him in my Mums a hour later. He ran in again to mine today and managed to get half a bowl of food before I could prize it away from him. He's managed to loose his collar already 

It looks like I have a cat-share


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2016)

Peg's been sneezing a little bit the past couple of days. Just your average cute little tissue-thin cat sneezes for the most part. Maybe 2 or 3 in quick succession, but a few times a day. She seems otherwise fine in herself.

But she is a bit grumpy because I'm not playing with her as much at the moment because I think she hurt her mouth a bit while chewing feathers from da bird. She'd grab it in her mouth, chomp down, then sometimes she'd spit it out and kind of do a motion as if trying to get a stray feather out of her mouth. But there was nothing there, that I could see. She wouldn't do it all the time, but on occasion. This went on for a couple of weeks on and off, so I've stopped playing with anything that she wants to give a good old chew-murder to in the hopes that if it is a little wound in her mouth it'll clear up. She's eating biscuits with seemingly no problem, giving them a good old crunch. I thought maybe she'd cracked a tooth or one of them was sore, but biscuits and hard treats are giving her no problems, no weird mouth movements. I've had a smell when she yawns, and can't smell any infection. She won't let me manhandle her, so I've not been able to take a look in her mouth beyond being vaguely nearby when she happens to yawn, and nothing jumps out at me.

Could the sneezing be related? Is it something to worry about? Her eyes seem fine, no runny nose or weird mucus otherwise. No vomiting or poorly poos or anything else that might ring warning bells. Just a couple of sneezes a few times a day (she's just done it now, having just woken up).

Background: she's inoculated, wormed, and she doesn't go outside.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2016)

It _could_ be possible that she's got a tiny little bit of feather in her nostril, one of the small fluffy bits (which still have tiny barbs so may cause a little bit of irritation).

On the other hand it could be anything and may not be related, and although I think it's a possibility, it's unlikely.

I would try not to worry too much, I would think if it was that it would trigger behaviour like a grass seed up there, rubbing at their face with their paws, visible irritation, runny nose and eyes etc.  Obv. vet if it gets worse or she seems ill or in discomfort.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks. I'm not too worried at the moment. I should add she has a rather substantial pile of catnip on the rug downstairs. She doesn't spend much time with it (she's one of those ridiculous cats who isn't actually a cat at all), but I think it's highly likely she got a bit of it in her nose and it's annoying her. Not sure if it'll work its way out or continue to cause more problems... time will tell. She's not usually even in the same room when she's sneezing though, so it's not through being in the vicinity of it (it makes me want to sneeze a bit if I take a big old whiff of it in the jar... which I sometimes do... for science).

The main thing on my mind is what she might have done to her mouth. I hope it clears up. She hasn't played with feathers or a shoelace for maybe 3 days now (she wants to!). I'll give it a few days longer. The mouth generally heals quite quickly, so a week should theoretically do it, so if it's still bothering her after then I might take her to the vet so they can take a good look around inside, just in case it is a tooth, or heaven forfend a lump on/under her tongue or something.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2016)

Are you able to look in her mouth at all?  My lot are all pretty easy to handle and will let me (although they object much more to the vet having a look!) but I know a lot of cats are really averse to having their mouth opened.

The only thing really that occurs to me given your description of what happened when she was playing with da bird, is that because of the backward angled barbs on their tongue (which are great for eating prey and grooming), it is nigh on impossible for them to spit out stuff that is in their mouth.  It's why they can get into trouble with things like swallowing string, or getting stuff caught in the back of their mouth.

So *if* (I know that is a big if!) she will let you look in her mouth without completely losing the plot, check for anything caught on the back of her tongue/mouth, and have a look at her teeth to make sure she hasn't broken one of the less visible ones at the back, or got anything stuck between 2 molars.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2016)

She won't let me unfortunately. She likes headbutts and strokes and she lets me cuddle up next to her and will sit on my knee all night long, but she won't be picked up and she won't let you do anything to her, like trying to manipulate her into a position to get a better look at something, be it on the inside or the outside. And she's very big, very heavy, and VERY strong  

I have a sneaky feeling this will mean a vet trip at some point, but I'm giving it a few more days to see if it all settles. She doesn't appear to be in any discomfort or in dire need of anything in the meantime.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2016)

ikwym, my Jakey is incredibly strong, he's the one I have trouble getting into a carrier.  Thankfully he is pretty good with any treatment I have to give him (and there has been plenty  ) but he goes into a right panic over the carrier - I suspect due to several bouts of being left at the vet for surgery over the years, poor sod (he's had surgery something like 4 times over the last 4 years, and multiple vet visits each time).

Is she eating?  I think she probably wouldn't if she had bad oral pain.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes, she's eating. I think you're right. When Charlie needed his teeth doing he went off his food regularly. She's even more fussy with food than he was but that's been the case since she moved in. She'll almost always eat biscuits though, and seems to be having no problem doing so at the moment. She crunches them too, so they don't just go down whole.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, she's eating. I think you're right. When Charlie needed his teeth doing he went off his food regularly. She's even more fussy with food than he was but that's been the case since she moved in. She'll almost always eat biscuits though, and seems to be having no problem doing so at the moment. She crunches them too, so they don't just go down whole.



I think then the main thing is that she's eating, they are very prone to feline anorexia when ill or in pain, especially with oral/dental problems - if she stops eating for more than 24 hours then that is always a see a vet situation, but as she's still crunching her biscuits that's a good sign.  I'd say if the malaise persists or she starts showing symptoms of illness or discomfort, or if she stops eating, then take her in for a checkup.

It doesn't sound like much more than the da bird started disintegrating in her mouth and she was having trouble spitting the bits out.  If she likes to chew on toys it might be worth looking for something more robust  

(My Sonic once had a fluffy rabbit fur mouse - I say that, but it was a fluffy rabbit fur mouse for approximately 3 minutes, after which it was a bald mouse, because he ate all the fur off it.  His furballs afterwards were... different.  Some cats need more robust toys than others).


----------



## stdP (Feb 13, 2016)

Coraline's has found that by sleeping in a particular spot on the bed she can not only minimise the amount of time I spend on the laptop but can also provide much easier access for belly-rubbing duties. Any damage to my neck is purely coincidental.


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2016)

Infected eye now back to normal, I have to carry on with the drops up to and including Monday though to complete the full course of treatment, because fuck knows the last thing we need around here is antibiotic resistant eye germs!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 14, 2016)

Glad it's cleared up now. Bet he's feeling better too.


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Yeah, he's definitely got the hang of lounging on the sofa tbf.



looking at your last post about him not going out, I suspect he's enjoying the novelty of somewhere warm and safe to sleep off a full belly. 

but the level of desperation that drove him in would indicate he's been without proper food for a while. he's probably eating and sleeping more than he would normally to regain a bit of lost weight. add that onto a cat's normal winter lazyness and he's going to be doing not much other than lazing until he's stopped needing to scoff more than he would usually, and until the weather improves.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 14, 2016)

toggle said:


> looking at your last post about him not going out, I suspect he's enjoying the novelty of somewhere warm and safe to sleep off a full belly.
> 
> but the level of desperation that drove him in would indicate he's been without proper food for a while. he's probably eating and sleeping more than he would normally to regain a bit of lost weight. add that onto a cat's normal winter lazyness and he's going to be doing not much other than lazing until he's stopped needing to scoff more than he would usually, and until the weather improves.


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2016)

at some point, you might want to consider taking some more pictures of that creature


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah, at this point I'm starting to doubt that Noodle actually exists and you just grabbed that picture from a meme generator


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2016)

We have recently discovered Lucy's favourite place for scratching

Under the chin.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2016)

The only one of mine who doesn't like chin scritches is Radar, I think because he's prone to acne and sometimes has spots on his chin (poor bugger is a mess of allergy-related skin conditions tbh).

Jakey will indicate that he wants chin scritches by kind of repeatedly nodding his head upwards until his command is obeyed


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 15, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, at this point I'm starting to doubt that Noodle actually exists and you just grabbed that picture from a meme generator



Oh, the mighty Noodle exists, all right. He's currently existing on my lap and rumbling away like a car engine.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2016)

We're having some work done on the roof outside which means there's a bit of banging going on. So Hendrix is hiding up the chimney, obvs.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 15, 2016)

Ms T said:


> there's a bit of banging going on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 15, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Oh, the mighty Noodle exists, all right. He's currently existing on my lap and rumbling away like a car engine.



You say that, and yet there is a distinct lack of photographic evidence


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 15, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> You say that, and yet there is a distinct lack of photographic evidence


 
he can't stand up, there's a kitteh on his lap...


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 15, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he can't stand up, there's a kitteh on his lap...



Absolutely. His Royal Noodleness is most displeased when bed moves. It's not bed's job to move.


----------



## toggle (Feb 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> You say that, and yet there is a distinct lack of photographic evidence




it's currently got it's face stuck in, of all things, a bowl of noodles. 

although i suspect it's more interested in the chicken that's in there as well.


----------



## Epona (Feb 16, 2016)

I often refer to my role in my relationship with the cats as being "a glorified cat bed".  As soon as I settle down anywhere I have a pile of cats on me.


----------



## KatyF (Feb 16, 2016)

KatyF said:


> I got in late last night and I was using the loo one of my cats sat at my feet with a mouse in her mouth. Delightful. Managed to get the mouse from her and pop it outside hopefully to live a life elsewhere. If I'd not had a few beers I wouldn't have been brave enough to pick the mouse up!



And it would appear theres another of the critters somewhere in the flat. I got in late yesterday after being away for the weekend and the cats were nowhere to be seen. They eventually emerged from under the bed but wouldn't stop scrambling under there and trying to get at the mattress topper I keep under there. This went on all night, so I imagine theres a scared mouse hiding out in there - will have to check it out tonight when I get home.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 17, 2016)

Taken Vastra to the vet as her overgrooming has got worse again. It turned out it was almost exactly a year ago I took her last about this, which is interesting in itself (also was much more recently than I thought, I thought it was nearer two years!).

The spot she's really been going at is at the base of her tail and the vet said that's a common flea-bite spot, though she couldn't see any sign of fleas. However it is possible she got bitten by a passing flea outside as a one-off and has an allergic reaction and/or abscess somewhere. Vet's given her an antihistamine injection to relieve it for a few days and some flea drops, which we need to do monthly. If it continues they could do a skin test for allergies, although the vet last year suggested they were generally inconclusive - we could also try hypoallergenic cat food for a bit. I'm going to get some cod liver oil capsules, as last time, squeezing those on her food also helped lower the irritation.

The vet asked if there were any extra stresses like building work, and I said no, but there will be in 3-4 months' time - she suggested we watch to see if her grooming gets worse again because that would indicate a definite stress cause.

I've always been sceptical of it being stress as she is such a chilled out cat (although not at the vets' - it's the only time I hear her hiss!), though it just occurred to me that maybe she doesn't show stress in other ways - like my last, totally neurotic cat - perhaps this is how it manifests. 

Anyway, hope this relieves the discomfort long enough for her to get comfortable and stop overgrooming.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 17, 2016)

Does she go outside, Cloo - is it possible it's stress from another cat she encounters on her travels? You might never see a cat if it doesn't come into your garden/yard but she might be seeing one if she goes a bit further than the back fence.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, the vet mentioned possible enemy cat stress - she is an outdoor cat and there are quite a few mogs in this neighbourhood.

She appears to have forgiven me and held out the olive branch by sitting on the marked up manuscripts I was working on and farting stinkily. Thanks.


----------



## CRI (Feb 17, 2016)

Haven't been here in a while, so glad Epona to hear the eye is all clear now. Somehow Griff managed to get it all over his face both times he went in with eye problems.  (He's doing well by the way - looking into a new companion for him.)

Strangely, I don't remember having a grey round fluffy scatter cushion before!


----------



## toggle (Feb 18, 2016)

Epona said:


> I often refer to my role in my relationship with the cats as being "a glorified cat bed".  As soon as I settle down anywhere I have a pile of cats on me.


I really enjoyed waking up this morning with 13 lbs of cat on my chest. with his arse jammed under my chin. and his tail flicking because i dared to move enough to breathe


----------



## bimble (Feb 18, 2016)

I love this thread, it's almost nearly as good as the cat himself, for cheering me up when i'm feeling all serious and grim.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 19, 2016)

I've been clearing up and have moved the dining table but for at least 3 days I've had to leave this chair in the wrong place as my 2 girls have been sharing it and I can't bear to move them. Being by the radiator might have something to do with it!


----------



## toggle (Feb 19, 2016)

i just got my 'revenge' on kitty by introducing him to valerian. he walks into things and falls over.


----------



## Epona (Feb 19, 2016)

toggle said:


> i just got my 'revenge' on kitty by introducing him to valerian. he walks into things and falls over.



My Jakey does that without the assistance of cat drugs - I think I'll avoid trying him out on valerian!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2016)

Greetings from Colin


----------



## Mogden (Feb 19, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 83651
> 
> Greetings from Colin


Colin has teddy bear paws!


----------



## toggle (Feb 19, 2016)

Epona said:


> My Jakey does that without the assistance of cat drugs - I think I'll avoid trying him out on valerian!



i've also got some silver vine on it's way. supposed to have similar effects to valerian when they chew on the vine. which is supposed to be good for teeth.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Colin has teddy bear paws!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 19, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Colin has teddy bear paws!


I refrain from saying the obvious response because it wouldn't be true


----------



## Mogden (Feb 19, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> I refrain from saying the obvious response because it wouldn't be true


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 19, 2016)

gag


----------



## Mogden (Feb 20, 2016)

The chair has been moved back. I trod on Mookie's paw this morning trying to manoeuvre round it. Any cat parent will know THAT noise and how it makes your heart leap  Bribes with Dreamies and endless apologies seem to have worked but Flinty is eyeing my feet with suspicion now and as her chair is back where it belongs the arm of my chair is now favourite. A pawing of me regularly and a mournful look in the eye is her make Moma feel guilty look for the lack of comfort. I am so pwned.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 20, 2016)

It's an awful sound, isn't it?

Kitty paws and tails do seem to be remarkably resilient to it though.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 20, 2016)

Moonie posed! 






Also, she is sad because she missed me. 






And Perry amused me by attempting to climb the greenhouse roof in the rain. Scrabble, scrabble, slide, repeatedly


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 20, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Moonie posed!


 




scifisam said:


> Also, she is sad because she missed me.


 


did you get the "i'm going to ignore you now you're back" thing followed about half an hour later by demanding lots of attention?


----------



## scifisam (Feb 20, 2016)

No, they both demanded instant nonstop cuddles  Apparently Perry ignored the cat sitter completely - he's such a Mama's boy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 21, 2016)

Moonie is absolutely gorgeous. Such a beautiful face.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 21, 2016)

Awww Moonie looks like a reproachful little miniature nun / penguin / cat in that second pic. Go cuddle that kitteh _immediately _you heartless monster !


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 21, 2016)

I love it when cats wrap their tails round themselves.  Moonie looks very sweet.


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Moonie posed!


Amazing. This is what happens when i try to get a cute portrait. he's just not having it, suddenly there's something really interesting going on in the opposite direction which I cannot see.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 22, 2016)

That's what usually happens with Moonie  Perry, however, is a total camera hog - whenever I try to get a picture of anything else he insists on being in it.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 22, 2016)

Progress on the Clive front - he's becoming much more stroke'able - which is good

He's taken to rolling around in the ash in front of the fire - which is not so good

He's, just about, been picked up by me, he's not too keen but I managed to stand up with him held and then he wriggled free - which is not so good

He's still stroke'able even after the picking up "thing" - which is good

So, all in all, progress on the Clive front

Casper is still very wary of everything, but I'm starting to get some little nose itches in whilst he's sniffing my hand and the gentlest of gentle paw or back or anywhere rubs when he's not paying attention

The good thing about Clive being a bit more stroke able is that Clive will swan around Casper whilst he's being stroked and this can take Casper's attention away a bit so the chance of strokes is getting better


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2016)

That all sounds positive, HV. You're getting there.

Peg's still doing her mouth thing, so we're off to the vet tomorrow. Ted now apparently spends most of his time at their small animal hospital in a village in the back of beyond, so I have to see one of the others who I don't like as much and I'm already grumpy. Hopefully Peg will wee on his hand


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)

I think my cat is not very bright. I love him even more for this, it's not a criticism or anything, but still. One example is how, when he wants to hide because there's someone here he's not sure about, he just sticks his head under the sofa, with the whole rest of him sticking out. Like he thinks he's invisible if he can't see.
Also, the other day I got a new window, after ages of having it boarded up with a bit of board, waiting for the replacement glass to come: When it got here the new window was so clean and unfamiliar that he tried to jump right through it onto the windowsill outside. Which is cool only he tried at least twice.
Is this normal or is he a bit, you know, special?


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2016)

That's the sort of thing we refer to in this house as "doing a Jakey".  Poor sod is the sweetest cat alive, but a bit short in the brains department.


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2016)

I've remembered a good example of Jakey's not-particularly-bright behaviour... when we first got him, he used to raid the fridge sometimes (we've now got a lock on it) - he absolutely adores cheese, and he would go and open the fridge door and take out an entire block of cheese.  His previous owner had clearly told him off for cheese theft as he would go into "slink as close to the ground as possible" mode as soon as he had grabbed his prize, and try to find a hiding place. 

The hiding place he decided was best for stolen cheese scoffage in our flat, was under the sofa at the far end of the sitting room - which is pretty much the furthest place in the flat from the fridge, and necessitated him slinking across the room right in front of us, where we could clearly see him.  He eschewed other viable cheese scoffing hiding places in favour of walking right past us.  I swear, every time he would get half way across the sitting room with a pack of cheese in his gob, notice us sitting there watching him and ready to intercept him, and the look on his face every time was "oh shit, what do I do now?"  And this wasn't just a one-off event, it was every single time.  At least until we made it so he couldn't open the fridge door


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Mogden (Feb 22, 2016)

My lot know what my tablet is and know somehow when it's set to camera mode. All go shy save for Wilbur who will recline into poses


----------



## Mogden (Feb 23, 2016)

Not one of my cats but I would like opinions. What do you think has caused this fur loss? There are reasons why I'm not saying any more than that right now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2016)

can't see that clearly as on mobile, but could be after effects of fleas

if its a boy kitty that was 'done' fairly young, then hormones to grow fur back may be a bit weak.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 23, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Not one of my cats but I would like opinions. What do you think has caused this fur loss? There are reasons why I'm not saying any more than that right now.



Fleas would be my first thought. Some cats seem to be really sensitive and react at the first few bites. My Randy is like that, and even though he has regular flea tablets from the vet, by the end of the month he is starting to loose a bit of fur on his hind legs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 23, 2016)

Fleas or mites of some kind seem the obvious call, without knowing more.

Stress in general can cause skin problems. 

Difficult to see, but the skin looks bad underneath. Is it?

If it's a case of abuse, I'd expect being left to lie in urine or other mess to cause similar. 

But very difficult to say without more context or better pictures (or a vet degree, heh).


----------



## Epona (Feb 23, 2016)

Could be all sorts of things tbh, as an example I know I am not the only one on here who has a cat with overgrooming issues.  In Radar's case it is due to allergies that sometimes make him itchy, I suspect a pollen allergy as it is always late summer (which I can't do much about other than get him a steroid shot if it gets bad), the poor sod balds his thighs and sometimes causes small sores, which obviously I get treated if necessary.

But there are lots of things that could cause fur loss.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 23, 2016)

Peggy has returned from her trip to see not-Ted.

He was in a good mood, despite the scratches all over his arms (not from Peg, I should add).

Peggy was more or less well behaved. Quite squirmy, but no biting or scratching, and she eventually laid down and curled up for a rest on the table.

He can't see a single thing wrong with her mouth. From my description he said he expected to see a bad tooth, but her teeth are in astonishingly good condition (something he was actually surprised about, for her age). No cracks, lesions, breaks, looseness. Healthy gums. No cuts in the mouth, no abscesses. Nothing obvious wrong with the hard or soft palate. No lumps or bumps on or around or under the tongue that he could see (he couldn't lift her tongue to get a good look underneath, but managed as best as possible). 

It's a mystery!

So advice is to bring her back if it starts affecting her eating or otherwise gets worse, but just carry on as normal in the meantime. He said it's possible, since we don't know her medical history, if she'd had a broken jaw or such like earlier in life, if it hadn't set quite straight it might cause the teeth to not come together as they should which might annoy her on occasion. Or, perhaps the joints in her jaw have a touch of arthritis. Next step is a jaw/face xray to see if anything looks amiss, but no point to do that unless we need to.

He also had a really good look at her skin, since she tends to rub her face manically, and she scratches herself sometimes (and bleeds as a result). Her skin is in good condition, no dryness, no redness, no flakes, no mites, no fleas. Her fur is lovely and soft. He noticed she seems sensitive around her back end, which might be a hint at something (skin sensitive, rather than joint sensitive) but there's nothing visually to indicate anything is amiss, and certainly she never seems to scratch in that area or over-groom. He thinks her diet is adequate because her coat is so nice, but a little extra oily fish now and again might be an idea.

The little lump on her shoulder seems to be a cyst. Too small to drain, no point removing it since it doesn't bother her. Keep an eye on it, if it starts to grow take her back.

So, all in all, a clean bill of health, but still some big old mysteries that may never get solved.

Oh, and of course in good VP style, I told him I thought she'd lost some weight since I was last there, could he please weigh her. She's put it on 

And she cried ALL the way there and ALL the way back, but seemed quite taken by Bella, the cocker spaniel in the waiting room.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 23, 2016)

Ahh bless Peggy is so lovely Vintage Paw. She's clearly in rude health because of her owner, sorry butler 

Thanks to all of you for your observations. About my photo, or rather not my photo. Someone has posted in a local Facebook group to say their cat has been shaved again and they are not happy about it(!) Either the cat has been shaved some time ago and they've only just noticed the regrowth and posted it, or the more likely is overgrooming and/or a skin condition. I seem to recall they've posted about it before and their post would suggest so. Has anyone got any polite way I can express this given that every cat owner thinks they know best. The suggestion of a cat being shaved is a bit WTF but not beyond the realms of possibility.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks MUCH more like a skin condition than overgrooming to me, tbh (<-not a vet) - it's not in one patch but more generalised thinning. Stress? Vitamin deficiency? Mange? Fleas? but very probably not shaving  (and I know because dear recently-departed loancat got his belly shaved for ultrasound scans, and the regrowth looked nothing like that.)


----------



## Mogden (Feb 23, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Looks MUCH more like a skin condition than overgrooming to me, tbh (<-not a vet) - it's not in one patch but more generalised thinning. Stress? Vitamin deficiency? Mange? Fleas? but very probably not shaving  (and I know because dear recently-departed loancat got his belly shaved for ultrasound scans, and the regrowth looked nothing like that.)


So not just me thinking how the bloody hell do they think that's been shaved then? That's reassuring and very scary.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 23, 2016)

Who the fuck is going around shaving random cats?

How very odd. 

I mean, when a large patch is shaved it tends to grow back more or less uniformly, and looks quite obviously shaved. That looks patchy and unhealthy, some long bits, some skin bits. And although it's very difficult to tell, the skin doesn't look so great underneath either.

A rogue kid shaving the cat? Maybe it wouldn't be so uniform. idk.

If it _is_ being shaved... the owner really fucking needs to deal with the person shaving it because... I mean, I'd be fuming.


----------



## Epona (Feb 23, 2016)

Actually there have been several spates of "prank" cat shaving in the past, so I wouldn't rule out the possibility.

("Prank" in quote marks because it is not something I find amusing).


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2016)

Bloody hell I hope Carpet gets the hang of the cat flap soon (he will now come through it gingerly when it is taped open - but only into the house not out). He has just done a poo in his litter tray which I can smell through a closed door.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome to the wonderful world of house cats


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 24, 2016)

Haha our cat is now so pampered that although she goes out she only poos indoors in the winter. She is a cheeky wee scamp.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 24, 2016)

Perry hasn't started pooing outdoors yet, not sure he ever will. I'm nor sure this is a bad thing, really - Moonie likes to poo in my vegetable beds and cat poo is not a good fertilizer.

The local cats have taken a real liking to our garden. Not sure I like this. Three or four enormous cats all hanging around there.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 24, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Bloody hell I hope Carpet gets the hang of the cat flap soon (he will now come through it gingerly when it is taped open - but only into the house not out). He has just done a poo in his litter tray which I can smell through a closed door.



Ours didn't go out for months, only in. We were leaving the cat flap propped open all winter. In the end we just thought enough is enough and put the food outside. After a couple of times having to go out and eat, she just carried on using it without trouble.


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2016)

Does anybody else's cat go through phases where they completely change their habits for a while just to keep you in your toes ? Alfie usually stays in a lot and is an affectionate, sociable cat. But once or twice a year he goes semi-feral for a while, stays out for hours and keeps his distance. He's almost like a surly teenager and I'm like "My cat doesn't like me anymore  " That can last a few weeks. Then after that is over he becomes super affectionate for a while, barely goes out, follows me around while purring and wants to sit on me wherever I sit. His feral phase always freaks me out a bit. Initially when he's first out for ages I'm worried he's gone lost.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 24, 2016)

Colin farted earlier, it was fucking grim


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 24, 2016)

Dp

Eta - It was worth saying twice though tbf, it really was deeply unpleasant


----------



## toggle (Feb 24, 2016)

Reno said:


> Does anybody else's cat go through phases where they completely change their habits for a while just to keep you in your toes ? Alfie usually stays in a lot and is an affectionate, sociable cat. But once or twice a year he goes semi-feral for a while, stays out for hours and keeps his distance. He's almost like a surly teenager and I'm like "My cat doesn't like me anymore  " That can last a few weeks. Then after that is over he becomes super affectionate for a while, barely goes out, follows me around while purring and wants to sit on me wherever I sit. His feral phase always freaks me out a bit. Initially when he's first out for ages I'm worried he's gone lost.



yes. 

madamme varies from going out for half an hour every few days to appearing for long enough to scoff half a bowl of crunchies every couple of days, then running off again. but she survived 18 months on her own before she was 2. as long as it's not the middle of winter, she has proven able to feed herself and otherwise look after herself so i don't worry that much. and everyone round here knows her as a complete attention seeking tart so she's got attention if she needs and enough know she's ours that any real trouble and we'd know. and yeah, the running off tends to be a few weeks at a time. but ti's often the good weather that triggers it. she also goes off in not so good weather, but just before winter really sets in.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 24, 2016)

... and another yes. Randomly changing behaviour patterns is all just another joyful part of Being A Cat.


----------



## toggle (Feb 24, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> ... and another yes. Randomly changing behaviour patterns is all just another joyful part of Being A Cat.



it's not always so random. its usually related to the change in seasons. but they don't all do the same things at the same time. but they all seem to be much more awake over the summer than the winter. 

madamme is still sleeping all the time. 

noodle is starting to caper about like a big overgrown kitten.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 24, 2016)

^ agreed, that sometimes stuff which looks random to people is not random for cats (just think of all the things they can smell, hear and see which we can't), but I would say that going into your out-very-late, more-out-than-in summer phase during the coldest week of February in London, is pretty damn random! But still nothing to worry about.


----------



## CRI (Feb 24, 2016)

Breeze is still desperate to groom Ella (has decided Charlie is a lost cause.)  Whenever she gets just about close enough, Ella does the Elvis snarl and Breeze backs off, but it's gonna happen.

In other news, Breeze has discovered the joy of fresh salmon.  This is an expensive habit I will try not to encourage!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 24, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Ours didn't go out for months, only in. We were leaving the cat flap propped open all winter. In the end we just thought enough is enough and put the food outside. After a couple of times having to go out and eat, she just carried on using it without trouble.


I wouldn't mind but until a few weeks ago he was a bloody stray and outside all of the time.


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2016)

My lot are all indoor-only, but they still go through phases of higher activity - I think seasonal changes are triggered by length of daylight rather than ambient temperature, but mine have sprung into a high-activity phase this week - very lively, awake for longer periods than usual, pestering me incessantly to play with them, and starting to moult out their winter coats (not that Oriental Shorthairs get noticeably fluffy in winter or anything, but they do get a bit longer/thicker hair in winter especially around their belly and do still moult seasonally - just less noticeably so than cats with thicker/fluffier hair).

I've been using the zoom groom on them this week and they have been all delighted and purry and lots of moulted loose fur   Oh and Radar with his slightly longer hair has started furball season :/


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 25, 2016)

I am less embarrassed by the fact that Higgins is petrified of next doors tiny little cat after watching her chase a young fox out her garden twice last night  
If a fox is scared of her, Higgins can be scared of her


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2016)

The interesting thing about my lot and grooming is that none of them particularly enjoyed being groomed (and with 2 ultra-shorthairs and 1 shorthair it was never a necessary part of their care or anything, they usually don't need to be groomed) until Jakey had major surgery in 2014 that required him to wear an inflatable collar for more than 3 weeks to stop him messing with his stitches - when he couldn't groom himself at all he seemed extremely grateful for me sorting out his itches and loose fur every day and generally keeping his coat in order and stopping him getting greasy - and the others saw him enjoying it and wanted in on the action.  They now form a (very) disorderly queue when I get the zoom groom out, and all want a go.  Picking up the zoom groom is as effective at getting them to come to me as holding out a bit of tuna.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 25, 2016)

CRI I follow a page on Facebook about a little girl called Iris who has autism and how her relationship with her cat, Thula (a maine coon,  which made me think of Breeze) has helped her.  
They did a film about her on The One Show and they are inseparable, even swimming together. Has Breeze ever shown an interest in water or swimming?


----------



## CRI (Feb 26, 2016)

Saffy said:


> CRI I follow a page on Facebook about a little girl called Iris who has autism and how her relationship with her cat, Thula (a maine coon,  which made me think of Breeze) has helped her.
> They did a film about her on The One Show and they are inseparable, even swimming together. Has Breeze ever shown an interest in water or swimming?


Breeze likes to play in the water with her paws (I think that's something to do with checking to make sure it's safe!) so we have a pretty huge water bowl on a tray to reduce the risk of the hall flooding!  She hasn't yet jumped in the bath, but has come close.  She can turn the taps on and off, so have to remember to keep the bathroom door shut.  She often has a wet tail from letting it dip in the washing up bowl when she jumps onto the kitchen window sill.  Most cats do seem to get upset if they get wet.  Breeze not.

There's a gorgeous Birman called Jessi-Cat that I'd seen on a documentary and now follow a bit on t'internet.  She's best pals with a wee boy who has autism and selective mutism.  I've also heard about Iris - who's a fantastic painter, and Thula.  I think the "big furry" cats like Ragdolls, Maine Coons, Norwegian Forrests, Birmans, etc. which have been bred for dog-like personalities are adept at forming these sorts of bonds with children who face challenges with communication, perception, etc.  Also deeply cute!


----------



## CRI (Feb 26, 2016)

Breeze in a denim jacket.  Just because.


----------



## toggle (Feb 26, 2016)

CRI said:


> Breeze likes to play in the water with her paws (I think that's something to do with checking to make sure it's safe!) so we have a pretty huge water bowl on a tray to reduce the risk of the hall flooding!  She hasn't yet jumped in the bath, but has come close.  She can turn the taps on and off, so have to remember to keep the bathroom door shut.  She often has a wet tail from letting it dip in the washing up bowl when she jumps onto the kitchen window sill.  Most cats do seem to get upset if they get wet.  Breeze not.
> 
> There's a gorgeous Birman called Jessi-Cat that I'd seen on a documentary and now follow a bit on t'internet.  She's best pals with a wee boy who has autism and selective mutism.  I've also heard about Iris - who's a fantastic painter, and Thula.  I think the "big furry" cats like Ragdolls, Maine Coons, Norwegian Forrests, Birmans, etc. which have been bred for dog-like personalities are adept at forming these sorts of bonds with children who face challenges with communication, perception, etc.  Also deeply cute!


The presence of any cat can be calming. Middle lass in particular can come our of meltdown far easier if one of the kitties is about for cuddles. 

Bakunin is aspire so can probably explain some of how that works


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 26, 2016)

CRI said:


> Breeze in a denim jacket.  Just because.
> 
> View attachment 83973


Breeze rocking the London Fashion Catwalk Scowl.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 26, 2016)

CRI said:


> Breeze in a denim jacket.  Just because.
> 
> View attachment 83973


She's got the supermodel scowl down perfectly there.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 27, 2016)

After all his trials and tribulations, Bubbles is dead. He was killed outside my house - ran out in front of a car apparently. My neighbours were walking past and saw and knocked on my door. I held him as he died.

I've wrapped in a towel and put him in the boot of my car. We're going to bury him tomorrow


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh my god, trashpony, I am so, so sorry. 

I don't know what to say. Such a horrible shock.

Thinking of you and the foal x


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 27, 2016)

Really sorry for your loss trashpony


----------



## trashpony (Feb 27, 2016)

That sounds really factual and heartless, like I don't care. But I'm heartbroken. My poor baby

I just can't really type and put it into words. He was warm so I thought he wasn't really dead when I picked him up and his head turned and I thought he was looking at me but he wasn't. Oh god. What am I going to tell Elliot ? He's his cat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 27, 2016)

shit

((((trashpony and family))))


----------



## Shirl (Feb 27, 2016)

Really sorry trashy, it's bloody awful when a pet dies but it's even harder to accept I think when it's due to an accident  I wish you strength when telling the foal in the morning 

Sending you love and hugs x


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 27, 2016)

Sometimes there aren't words that could ever adequately express the mix of emotions flying around your head. So don't worry about any of us thinking you heartless. We know you're not.


----------



## Ozone (Feb 28, 2016)

trashpony said:


> After all his trials and tribulations, Bubbles is dead. He was killed outside my house - ran out in front of a car apparently. My neighbours were walking past and saw and knocked on my door. I held him as he died.
> 
> I've wrapped in a towel and put him in the boot of my car. We're going to bury him tomorrow



I'm so sorry Trashy, I wish I could say something to make you feel better, as I read your post I almost burst into tears myself! Thinking of you and the Foal. ((((Bubbles))))


----------



## CRI (Feb 28, 2016)

trashpony said:


> After all his trials and tribulations, Bubbles is dead. He was killed outside my house - ran out in front of a car apparently. My neighbours were walking past and saw and knocked on my door. I held him as he died.
> 
> I've wrapped in a towel and put him in the boot of my car. We're going to bury him tomorrow


OMG no, after everything   I am so, so sorry.  RIP little man.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 28, 2016)

trashpony I'm so sorry for your loss. I have just buried mine two days ago at the age of 19 and this puts my grief into perspective. At least you got to hold him as he died and he knew you were there. RIP Bubbles xx


----------



## Epona (Feb 28, 2016)

trashpony I am so sorry 

The way you said it doesn't sound factual and heartless at all, it sounds like you're a bit in shock, which is to be expected.  My condolences


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh trashpony I'm so, so sorry  you gave him a lovely life and I'm so glad you found him again after his wanderings last year and he was able to spend some more precious months at home with you x


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 28, 2016)

trashpony I'm so so sorry to hear this.  So shitty, particularly after his adventures, but I guess at least he died with you, not somewhere unknown, and I bet he had the best time with you and your son.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 28, 2016)

trashpony so sorry to see that Bubbles has left you.  Hugs and purrs from me and the furries x


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh no; sorry to hear that trashpony


----------



## scifisam (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Trashy


----------



## oryx (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh no, trashpony, I'm very sorry to read that. Losing a pet is just awful. As others have said, at least you were with him.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 28, 2016)

(( trashpony )) and ((Calamity1971 )). It's a bad quarter for pet bereavements on u75. And really tragic Bubbles should go like this after all the anxiety he'd already caused the trashy clan recently. Rest assured trashy you ALWAYS did the best for him and went above + beyond in making his life a good and loved one.


----------



## toggle (Feb 28, 2016)

awwwwwwwwwwwww.

so sorry trahsy


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you all - you're very kind.

My neighbours came back this morning to help me bury him but in the end I decided it was something we needed to do together. I dug a very deep hole and we buried him with a fishy blanket, some Dreamies, a lego head (he chased them and ran around the house with them in his teeth) and a squeaky mouse. We put a piece of MDF over the top of the grave which the foal decorated and wrote his name and dates on and I've put a plant pot on top of that (to deter foxes). Bubbles wasn't injured externally at all though so I hope he won't smell like prey.

He looked just like he did in life. I was glad he was stiff - last night when I picked him up, he was so warm and still alive feeling that I really wouldn't have been surprised if he had wandered off in the night.

The foal was very upset this morning so I've plied him with Lego to distract him.

He was a brilliant cat - he had a huge personality and he'll leave a huge hole in our lives and hearts. He was only 2 1/2 too


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2016)

.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

You're so brave. I suppose you have no choice but to be brave, for your little one. Much respect to you.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> You're so brave. I suppose you have no choice but to be brave, for your little one. Much respect to you.


I'm don't think I'm brave. I think I'm still in shock. 

Also (and this might be before your time), he went missing in May last year. He was found in August 12 miles away but for those 3 months I didn't know what had happened to him and where he was and that was truly awful. I would lie awake at night, worrying that he'd been stolen as bait for dog fights 

So I've gone through all that and this feels much less awful, although much more final. 

Maybe he wasn't a cat who was destined to live long. He was the runt of the litter and nearly died. He burned very bright and very fast and has marked our souls forever. I'm so glad to have had him in our lives.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 28, 2016)

Schmetterling said:


> Oh no; sorry to hear that trashpony


So sorry to hear. Poor pussycat


----------



## Ms T (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm so sorry about Bubbles. Our cat Harvey got run over a few years ago in similar circumstances and it was horrible. At least you know what happened, which isn't much comfort I know. I hope E is ok tomorrow. x


----------



## Libertad (Feb 29, 2016)

So sorry for your loss Trashy, farewell Bubbles and travel well.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 1, 2016)

trashpony I told Mr K about Bubbles the other night, and we were talking about how some cats with big personalities do seem to live fast, die young. One of my childhood cats was much the same. Doesn't make it any easier though 

Much love to you two, and much fuss to Loki and Weegie.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh no  so sorry to hear about Bubbles, trashy


----------



## colacubes (Mar 1, 2016)

I am trying to work. The door is closed. The cat is not impressed


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 1, 2016)

so sorry to come back and read your news trashpony. Huggs to you, the foal and loki.


----------



## Epona (Mar 1, 2016)

I've got another cat due for a vet visit this evening, it's like a neverending fucking round of vet visits.  Just his annual MOT so fingers crossed for a clean bill of health!


----------



## scifisam (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm so proud of my boy. Not only has he taken to going outside very easily after four years as an indoor cat, but the second we put the catflap in he walked in and out of it and has been using it every day! I thought we'd have to patiently teach him. But no, he's out there running around, and jumping worryingly large distances, but he's also still cuddling me like a baby all the time he's in. 

It's the new cat that doesn't know how to use it, but that's at least partly because the lowest we could put it down is still a bit too high for her because she's so ridiculously tiny. She's been way more affectionate lately though - seems to have finally accepted us as home.


----------



## Epona (Mar 1, 2016)

Back from the vet with Sonic after his check-up - the vet (first time the new one has met Sonic) fell in love with him and commented what a wonderful cat he was 

All is well, he's in good health but will need to be booked in for a dental within the next few months.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm trying to get ready to go out. Stone has other ideas.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 2, 2016)

There's a wild tom back on the farm because the farm wankers can't be arsed to spay their queens. Off to the vets with Basil with an abscess behind his ear due to a wound. We also had to give Bert a shallow bath to get all the mud off him from his part in the battle. We reckon it costs us about £200 pa. to repair our cats after tom engagements.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 2, 2016)

For a bit of added privacy I got FiFi a "high back" litter tray - the back of the litter tray is a good foot tall

Explain to me - how the fuck can a "lady cat" MISS THE FUCKING TRAY and manage to empty the entire contents of her bladder - which is a goodly amount it must be said OVER a wine rack - this has now resulted in the following being thrown away:-

Half bottle of Pernod - not mine, it's Mrs Voltz's and it looked like piss when it was being poured away - so not a great loss for me tbh
Half bottle of blackcurrant cordial (as above)
1 bottle of Heston's Winter cider
1 bottle of Christmas wine
1 bottle Wine - not great but it's a bottle of wine ffs

For Sale - one cat - will post

On the plus side - it's getting boring stroke Clive now - he's so much more confident with me around - I've been leaving him and FiFi in the house and with access to the outside for a couple of weeks now - the relationship, whilst not perfect, it much better - it's only when you include Casper in the mix that Clive reverts to being a bit of a nobhead

So two down, one to go - and it's coming up to 1 year since we got the boys, that'll mean it's just about 1 year since we got FiFi

And it's over 13 months since we lost Bobbie <sigh> we both miss Bobbie terribly

But a note to all of you who have lost pets - it does get better, really it does


----------



## izz (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm not sure it does to be honest


----------



## colacubes (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks like we might have a six dinner Sid on our hands   He's been visiting my next door neighbour and making himself very comfortable    Fortunately she doesn't mind and she's promised to tell me if he's nicking her cats food or hassling them.  Little sod


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 2, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> For a bit of added privacy I got FiFi a "high back" litter tray - the back of the litter tray is a good foot tall
> 
> Explain to me - how the fuck can a "lady cat" MISS THE FUCKING TRAY and manage to empty the entire contents of her bladder - which is a goodly amount it must be said OVER a wine rack - this has now resulted in the following being thrown away:-
> 
> ...



Why??? Did she pee into the bottles?


----------



## izz (Mar 2, 2016)

Schmetterling said:


> Why??? Did she pee into the bottles?


 if only. We'd make a fortune. The wine rack and tray are in close proximity because we have a tiny house and everything's in close proximity. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 2, 2016)

Carpet came in through the cat flap today when it wasn't propped open.  The rain and cold may have had something to do with it. 

Now we just have to get him to go out of it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 2, 2016)

Peggy has 2 large trays to herself. She still misses occasionally. She misses wee in the one by the back door, and she misses poo in the other one. Not all the time, but often enough to be annoying. 

She poos once every 2 days. When she does, both get cleaned out with all the accumulated wee from the past two days, and the trays wiped down with cat litter cleaner, and topped up with fresh litter. When it starts to look suspect, the whole thing gets chucked and the tray given a hot soapy wash, and refilled fresh. Her trays rarely smell. Not sure if she just gets confused, if it's her age (she's only 11), I don't think it's her mobility (she can leap from the windowsill across the bedroom and onto the bed; she does somersaults for her toys), it might be the style of tray (standard large non-lidded), she doesn't seem to mind the litter itself. 

As of yet she's not managed to ruin a wine wrack, so it's all good


----------



## Ms T (Mar 2, 2016)

Carpet poos twice a day. 

Not surprising as he's a right trougher. No more wasted food here.


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Explain to me - how the fuck can a "lady cat" MISS THE FUCKING TRAY and manage to empty the entire contents of her bladder - which is a goodly amount it must be said OVER a wine rack - this has now resulted in the following being thrown away:-



Sonic is horrible for missing the tray, he doesn't like getting litter on his little princess feet  so perches on the edge of the tray - and sometimes faces the wrong way with his rear end hanging out of the tray rather than over the litter


----------



## Mogden (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm grateful mine do the cat flap. Mine actually tend to toilet in my garden. I comically watched one of them going yesterday.

I cried at roast chicken the other day cos it was Sachin's favourite. They never leave you x


----------



## toggle (Mar 2, 2016)

hmmmm.

i got 2 new trays on the suggestions of one tray per cat plus 1. both cats ignore the old tray that is in the place furthest from where anyone sits or sleeps and the most convenint to clean. she has chosen the one that guarantees everyone gets to smell whenever she goes, that she scrapes and scrapes at for ages and the bloody huge cat with the enormous appetite has picked the postage stamp size tray that he really can stand next to and hit the other end of it.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 2, 2016)

Mousch wees in the tray and poos next to it.  Apparently it's a hangover from when she and Cilla was in dispute as to who owned the house when we moved here. She never did it in the old house, so we didn't think to give them a tray each when we moved.  Now that Cilla has gone, she is much happier but still feels the need to assert herself through the medium of shit.

Much newspaper is used in this house.


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2016)

The cats are currently doing their charging round like idiots thing.  Well Sonic and Jakey are, Radar is curled up in bed with OH.

Oh I forgot to say, when I took Sonic to see the new vet the other day, the vet looked at him and stroked him and then picked him up to put him on the scales to weigh him and said (in a very heavy Spanish accent) "Oh my god, he is so heavy.  I look at him I think there is nothing there, really skinny cat, then I pick him up and he is much heavier than he looks".  He's 5kg and looks really skinny - it's all in the muscles


----------



## irf520 (Mar 4, 2016)

Long video of mother cat with cute kittens:


----------



## KatyF (Mar 4, 2016)

One of mine (Delilah) has a funny little habit of being properly put out if anyone comes round she doesn't know. She will come and sit near to me but make sure she turns her head away from me, even if I try and attend to her. It creases me up - she did it this morning when the man came about the mice. She looked so put out and angry!


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 4, 2016)

toggle said:


> hmmmm.
> 
> i got 2 new trays on the suggestions of one tray per cat plus 1. both cats ignore the old tray that is in the place furthest from where anyone sits or sleeps and the most convenint to clean. she has chosen the one that guarantees everyone gets to smell whenever she goes, that she scrapes and scrapes at for ages and the bloody huge cat with the enormous appetite has picked the postage stamp size tray that he really can stand next to and hit the other end of it.



He is a bit of a hooverpig, isn't he?


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 4, 2016)

Martha has gone missing. toggle Bakunin can you keep an eye out please at work and on local facebook page etc. She went out last Friday and we haven't seen her since. A few local shops have had visits but none confirmed since Monday. One shop has been feeding her a few treats mainly because someone spread a load of bullshit about us not feeding or looking after her. Somebody went in the pet shop to buy treats for her and said she was a stray but the owner (who had seen me taking her home previously) said the cat had an owner and the treat buyer walked off. This is quite possibly the same person who has been telling the other shop we were neglecting her, putting letters through our door asking if we still want her with a phone number to ring if we don't (the person on the end of the phone had no idea who it was from and said it sounded like someone trying to make trouble) and probably took the name, phone number etc out of her collar and didn't put it back. Some nights we leave her overnight due to work commitments but always with plenty of food, water etc and if she happens to be out we leave food in the garage where she can get at it. We also have friends, family and even the postman who keep an eye on her for us. Perhaps it is not perfect but would they rather she was left to live in the car park she was found in again hungry, thirsty and scared? or locked in 24/7? Perhaps they could actually talk to us instead of sending shitty letters with strangers phone numbers and talking crap.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 4, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> View attachment 84288 View attachment 84289
> 
> Martha has gone missing. toggle Bakunin can you keep an eye out please at work and on local facebook page etc. She went out last Friday and we haven't seen her since. A few local shops have had visits but none confirmed since Monday. One shop has been feeding her a few treats mainly because someone spread a load of bullshit about us not feeding or looking after her. Somebody went in the pet shop to buy treats for her and said she was a stray but the owner (who had seen me taking her home previously) said the cat had an owner and the treat buyer walked off. This is quite possibly the same person who has been telling the other shop we were neglecting her, putting letters through our door asking if we still want her with a phone number to ring if we don't (the person on the end of the phone had no idea who it was from and said it sounded like someone trying to make trouble) and probably took the name, phone number etc out of her collar and didn't put it back. Some nights we leave her overnight due to work commitments but always with plenty of food, water etc and if she happens to be out we leave food in the garage where she can get at it. We also have friends, family and even the postman who keep an eye on her for us. Perhaps it is not perfect but would they rather she was left to live in the car park she was found in again hungry, thirsty and scared? or locked in 24/7? Perhaps they could actually talk to us instead of sending shitty letters with strangers phone numbers and talking crap.



We'll certainly keep an eye out for her. I'd also suggest ringing round Cornwall's shelters as well to let them know in case she's been brought in by anyone. If this is part of ongoing harassment then a visit to your local plod might be in order. Cat Protection League Cornwall can be found here:

Contact Us


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 4, 2016)

KatyF said:


> she did it this morning when the man came about the mice.


 
"getting someone in about mice?  is he a fully qualified cat?  is he in the union?  hmph"



CNT36 said:


> Martha has gone missing


 


come home safe, martha


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 4, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> We'll certainly keep an eye out for her. I'd also suggest ringing round Cornwall's shelters as well to let them know in case she's been brought in by anyone. If this is part of ongoing harassment then a visit to your local plod might be in order. Cat Protection League Cornwall can be found here:
> 
> Contact Us


Thanks. Hopefully she is still in the area and just found someone with more food than sense. Posters going up in the morning. If no luck I'll ring around on Monday.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 4, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully she is still in the area and just found someone with more food than sense. Posters going up in the morning. If no luck I'll ring around on Monday.



Posters are an excellent idea, certainly.


----------



## toggle (Mar 4, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully she is still in the area and just found someone with more food than sense. Posters going up in the morning. If no luck I'll ring around on Monday.



stick some flyers through doors. ask people to check sheds etc. 

ring round local vets.

if she's chipped, make sure the chip company has an up to date phone number. 

call the rescues, not just the local, but iirc where you are out west, up as far as here, newquay and st austell. cats will get in vans/cars etc.


----------



## toggle (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## toggle (Mar 5, 2016)

they have her on their fb as having been picked up on the day you last saw yours.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 5, 2016)

toggle said:


> stick some flyers through doors. ask people to check sheds etc.
> 
> ring round local vets.
> 
> ...


Phone numbers up to date. Will get on that. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 5, 2016)

Try these,
Lost Cats & Dogs - FREE Lost Pet Search Service | Animal Search UK
they have had some good success with their volunteers.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 5, 2016)

Calamity1971 said:


> Try these,
> Lost Cats & Dogs - FREE Lost Pet Search Service | Animal Search UK
> they have had some good success with their volunteers.


Thanks put her on there. Put a few posters up this morning around where she was last seen. Mentioned that she required regular vet visits so if someone who genuinely gives a shit has her hopefully they'll sort her out even if they don't return her. Busy today but will try and put some more up tomorrow.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 5, 2016)

My* cat Doris has a new perch. She loves being up high and she cleans up any cobwebs that I can reach while she's looking for spiders 






*She's not actually my cat. She lives two doors away but they don't seem to care about her so she comes here and I feed her and let her sleep over. I'm a bit worried that I've become a Crazy Cat Man/kidnapper, but she's too cute to say no to.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 5, 2016)

Just look how cute she is 






How can anyone not want her in their house all the time?


----------



## toggle (Mar 5, 2016)

CNT36 when you do call the rescues, do mention the notes and stuff that you got. cause it may not just be you they are targetting. 

also, do ask if they will put her pic on their facebook etc.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2016)

toggle said:


>



Did you see this, CNT36 

Is this her?


----------



## toggle (Mar 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Did you see this, CNT36
> 
> Is this her?



i yelled at him on facebook as well, and no.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Did you see this, CNT36
> 
> Is this her?


Yeah, I did thanks. Not her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh, I'm sorry 

I really hope you find her soon. Sounds like a really shitty situation, all told.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 5, 2016)

Saturday 5th March 2016 4:50'ish

OFFICIALLY CHIN ITCH'D CASPER for about 30 seconds - this is a first - his fur's not at soft as Clive's - it's almost a year (March 7th when they arrived) and this is the first time either of us have "officially" touched Casper - I've managed the very occasional "sneak" stroke, but this was a proper, full on he knew it was happening and didn't run away contact

The traumatised boy in question shortly after the itching


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh HV, that's great. Your patience and perseverance is paying off. You should be proud of yourselves, you two.


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2016)

I hope your cat turns up soon CNT36 - FWIW, your care of her doesn't sound at all neglectful, most cats are OK with being left overnight as long as they have access to the necessities.  Sounds like someone is trying to cause trouble   Good luck and hope you find her safe and well.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 6, 2016)

If there were a competition for cuddliest cat in the world I think Perry would be in the running. I need to go to the loo, but how can I?


----------



## scifisam (Mar 6, 2016)

And good luck, CNT. You don't sound neglectful to me.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2016)

These were in one piece when the cat visited me in bed this morning.






Now they are not  

I've had them 3 days


----------



## Epona (Mar 6, 2016)

colacubes said:


> These were in one piece when the cat visited me in bed this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno what it is with some cats and cables, only one of mine has ever done it.  I am familiar with that ^ sort of thing though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 6, 2016)

scifisam said:


> If there were a competition for cuddliest cat in the world I think Perry would be in the running. I need to go to the loo, but how can I?


 
needs version with sound so we can hear the purring...


----------



## trashpony (Mar 7, 2016)

Was just sitting at my computer and heard a sort of <schlump> sound from the kitchen. Went to investigate but couldn't see anything then heard a pathetic meow. Loki had fallen down the back of the fridge  

Luckily it's on wheels or he might have had to spend the night there


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 9, 2016)

Hope you get Martha back soon CNT36 

Noticed this week that my old girl is getting a bit stiff in the back legs. She's fine otherwise, sticking rigidly to her routine like a retired sergeant major  but definitely not as spry as she used to be.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 9, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> Hope you get Martha back soon CNT36
> 
> Noticed this week that my old girl is getting a bit stiff in the back legs. She's fine otherwise, sticking rigidly to her routine like a retired sergeant major  but definitely not as spry as she used to be.


Thanks. Just got in from another look around. Hope she is tucked up indoors somewhere warm tonight. It isn't nice out there.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 9, 2016)

A little bit of rough and tumble with a younger sibling:


----------



## scifisam (Mar 9, 2016)

Today Moonie was very annoyed at not being let out and then equally annoyed at being let out into the rain.  Perry stuck his nose out and decided to stay in, sensible boy.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 10, 2016)

If you're wondering what tree to plant to give your cat joy, I highly recommend an olive.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 10, 2016)

That's a huge olive tree! Took me ages to find the cat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 10, 2016)

Popped into the bedroom to check him indoors hadn't fallen into a fludeathcoma and found Peggy like this:











She took herself off to bed and tucked herself in! She thinks she's people 

She's never done that before.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 10, 2016)

Perry does that a lot:






Today he was so thoroughly under that blanket that I sat on him.


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2016)

Radar completely disappears under the duvets on our bed.  Sometimes when I go in there I don't even know where he is until I hear a rustling sound and his head pops out from the nest he has made for himself. 

Jakey hates being under blankets of any sort for some reason.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 10, 2016)

That was a Hilli speciality - she would "tunnel" under the duvet from the side, so all you could see was a cat-sized lump in the middle ...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 10, 2016)

Peg burrows under a loose sheet I keep on the bed. It's one of her favourite places. But she goes under completely.

She's only been under the duvet once, and that was when I was changing the bedding and she wanted to be a part of the process.

Otherwise, she's shown no interest in going under the duvet (unlike Charlie, who loved to snuggle under there at night). But even when she goes under her sheet (which is most days, for hours at a time) she never, ever leaves her head out. She manages to tuck the sheet all the way around her so she's sealed in


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> ... and that was when I was changing the bedding and she wanted to be a part of the process.



Oh god, tell me about it.  I thought changing the duvet covers was quite enough work _before_ I had cats.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Perry does that a lot:


 




scifisam said:


> Today he was so thoroughly under that blanket that I sat on him.


----------



## toggle (Mar 11, 2016)

i have been granted access to the floofy orange belly. when he's had enough, he will stick his nose under my hand rather than claw. that's me though, just me, anyone else is going to bleed for even trying. it's putting himself quite out of sorts that this furry bastard is more comfy with me than with him. 


we're also keeping an eye on the furry creature that is really aggressive to all the other cats and sprays everything. because he does not look in good condition. i think he's an entire tom though, and i am not inviting one of them into the house. and we have enough cats for now. but if things get worse for him, then i'm going to see about whether we can trap him.


----------



## QOTH (Mar 11, 2016)

The magnificently handsome but feral un-neutered tom is back in our lives (or rather back in our house). He seems better cared for than last time he was making regular visits - eyes a lot clearer and fur in better condition.  We've ended up buying a magnetic catflap which seems to be working at keeping him out but our own cats are struggling to work it out. 

I think junior cat may have already broken it by repeatedly clawing under the flap rather than pushing with his nose and letting the magnet do its thing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## High Voltage (Mar 12, 2016)

Bollocks and arse - Casper appears to have some "friends" - anyone know of a flea treatment that can be given orally? - or should we discuss with the v. e. t.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 12, 2016)

It's my understanding that the general flea treatments you can buy in the shops don't work because the fleas have developed immunity. It really is best to ask your vet for some stuff because they always keep in the stuff that still works (and cycle it out when it stops working).

It's generally that "gloop on the back of the neck/shoulders" stuff.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 12, 2016)

You can usually vaguely touch him when you feed him, yes? Without him realising? Might you be able to squirt it on him then without too much fuss?

You won't need to take him to the vet to get the stuff. They'll need an approximate weight for him though, so he gets the right dose. Over 5kgs or so and they get the big cat dose. Giving a small cat the big cat dose can be dangerous.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> You can usually vaguely touch him when you feed him, yes? Without him realising? Might you be able to squirt it on him then without too much fuss?
> 
> You won't need to take him to the vet to get the stuff. They'll need an approximate weight for him though, so he gets the right dose. Over 5kgs or so and they get the big cat dose. Giving a small cat the big cat dose can be dangerous.



May I refer you to post #6783 

I thought that the squirty on stuff has to be squirted onto the cats skin - so you have to stroke apart the fur so that an area of skin is showing and then dib onto that - if that's the case then we really do have a problem - also, the cats not been to the vet - he's registered with the vet but hasn't been seen by him yet, which he'll need to be to get any prescription meds - so that's going to be even more fun


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 12, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Bollocks and arse - Casper appears to have some "friends" - anyone know of a flea treatment that can be given orally? - or should we discuss with the v. e. t.


Don't use the Bob Martin stuff you can find in supermarkets, it can cause a nasty allergic reaction in the cat.  I used it once and then had a very distressed cat who had to be washed three times to get the stuff off, and have subsequently heard about similar situations.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 12, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> May I refer you to post #6783
> 
> I thought that the squirty on stuff has to be squirted onto the cats skin - so you have to stroke apart the fur so that an area of skin is showing and then dib onto that - if that's the case then we really do have a problem - also, the cats not been to the vet - he's registered with the vet but hasn't been seen by him yet, which he'll need to be to get any prescription meds - so that's going to be even more fun


We just dollop the stuff (Frontline? Stronghold?  Winterfell?) onto the back of neck (where she can't lick it), the tube it comes in has a long nozzle which can be what touchs the skin if you see what I mean.  She does hate it though so has to be held down.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 12, 2016)

Yep, both me and Mrs Voltz are fully aware of the Bob Martin stuff and avoiding it - but thanks for the warning, you can't let too many people know


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 13, 2016)

Louis sleeping in his cat toy.


----------



## toggle (Mar 13, 2016)

ah, that is a cat toy. 

spent far too long wondering that when one turned up in the shop i volunteer in


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2016)

Also re: spot on flea/worm treatment - if you have more than 1 cat and they groom one another, keep them separate for about an hour after applying (or until it dries) so that they don't ingest any by grooming it off one another.  Bit of a 'mare with my lot as they seem to bathe one another even more frequently than they bathe themselves.


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Louis sleeping in his cat toy.



That doesn't even look comfortable!  It is just the right size though


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 14, 2016)

Well, the good news is that it sounds like the vet can give Casper either an oral flea treatment or a long lasting anti-flea injection

but

the bad news is, we've got to take Casper to the vet - on Saturday - at 9.30am - this maybe my last post . . . until the slashes and gashes and cuts and scratches have stopped bleeding and I've started to heal

Think of us - - - please


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 14, 2016)

oh, good luck High Voltage ! and no doubt you don't need reminding to dust any favourite sleeping spots - or wash their blankets - to cut out the eggs and those not currently "in residence" ...


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Well, the good news is that it sounds like the vet can give Casper either an oral flea treatment or a long lasting anti-flea injection
> 
> but
> 
> ...



My number one tip is to wear a thick longsleeved sweatshirt when getting a reluctant cat into a carrier, I've had some nasty scratches off Jakey (he's a sweet boy but panics and starts scrabbling when he sees the carrier) in the past, doing it with short sleeves.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 14, 2016)

And thick gloves. 



Nothing more comfy than having 5kgs of cat leaning against your head


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 14, 2016)

umm - actually sitting on your head ? (no photo, unfortunately, of one cat-shaped hat !)


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 16, 2016)

I have been nerfed.

NERFED, I SAY!

All I did was ask the mighty Noodle to temporarily. TEMPORARILY, vacate my lap.

He stood up, making me think he was feeling co-operative.

Then, with the speed and force of a crocodile whipping its tail, he proceeded to swing his mighty (and weighty) hindquarters sideways into my chest at considerable speed, before sitting down again VERY firmly while I was still getting over the surprise.

NERFED!


----------



## irf520 (Mar 17, 2016)

The little piebald kitten in the other two videos is now the daddy of these two little beauties:


----------



## scifisam (Mar 17, 2016)

Perry playing fetch


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2016)

"Human, you dropped your thing. Be careful."
"..."
"Human, I said be careful, don't thro..."
"*sigh* You dropped it aga..."
"Honestly, I won't keep going to fetc..."
"Human, what is wrong with you?"


----------



## Manter (Mar 17, 2016)

Someone let idiot cat out  

He has now been gone 3 hours


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 17, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Perry playing fetch



My friend in Canada has trained one of cats to chase after a rubber ball, bring it back, and drop it at her feet. I've seen it with my own eyes too. so cute!


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 17, 2016)

Manter said:


> Someone let idiot cat out
> 
> He has now been gone 3 hours



<crosses everything>


----------



## Manter (Mar 17, 2016)

Still not back. He is waaaaay too stupid to survive rush hour


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 17, 2016)

fingers, toes & eyes crossed Manter - could he have gone visiting a neighbour ?


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh noez! Wishing best possible luck Manter. Searching for an upside: he might well be hiding so find-able somewhere, and he's so incredibly otherworldly gorgeous he wouldn't be easily confused with a random stray or any other lost cat round your way. Really really hoping that somewhere in his dim wits there's a memory of his home and he'll find his way back.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 17, 2016)

Manter said:


> Still not back. He is waaaaay too stupid to survive rush hour



I probably always say this, but it's true: my own stupid cat went missing for ages (10 days was it?) and still turned up.

As a measure of his stupid: several times I had to "rescue" him from a nearby street where he would me miaowing piteously at what _would_ have been our back gate, if he was in the right street. And no, they don't look at all similar.

Also had to collect him from the other side of the road once, as despite me being stood _directly in front of him _it was too hard to work out where to go.


----------



## Manter (Mar 17, 2016)

. Neighbour found him hiding in his porch and grabbed him as he is a very distinctive cat! He is now asleep and happy as Larry....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2016)

: purr :


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 17, 2016)

Noodle's reign of terror continues unabated.

This afternoon I gently ejected him from my lap while seated on the chair in the study before going downstairs.

He waited on the floor until I stepped through the doorway, looked directly at me, and then immediately jumped back on the chair again.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 17, 2016)

Manter  : puurrrrr :

Well spotted by your neighbour.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 17, 2016)

Urban75 = chin rest


----------



## Manter (Mar 18, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 84761
> 
> Urban75 = chin rest


Ha! The guy staying with us says idiot cat did that to him all day (except when trying to sit on the keyboard)


----------



## CRI (Mar 19, 2016)

Relieved to hear Idiot Cat back Manter.  I'd be cacking it if Breeze legged it.  No road sense AT all.

Caturday Tomorrow - yay!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 19, 2016)

it's now 8:58am - 32 minutes away from Caspers v. e. t. appointment - I let him out this morning, unfed, so that he could do whatever it is he has to do - that was an hour ago - ever morning him and his brother pop out for about half an hour and are then back in again

except today - of bloody course

On the plus side - I still have the standard 8 pints of blood in me


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 19, 2016)

Cats:	  1
Humans: 0

My first ever "no show" at a vets 

On the plus side - I've picked up AND HELD ONTO Clive for it to be classified as a proper pickup and hold - and he didn't look stressed according to Mrs Voltz and we both got in itches and strokes whilst he was picked up


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 20, 2016)

Lotte


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 20, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Cats:	  1
> Humans: 0



'Twas ever thus, really.

As our feline overlords stealthily infiltrate human society one lap and household at a time, they lay their plans against us.

Come the sacred Caturday they shall rise as one, a mighty global coup that will sweep away the old order of human dominance in the Great Revolution hat will enslave us all. Battalions of feline stormtroopers will roam the streets, dissenters will be deported to the Isle of Man for compulsory re-education, the remainder will be used as forced labour opening tins and emptying litter trays and teh kittehz oldest rival, the unfortunate dogs, will become extinct.

For Caturday is coming... And our kittehmogs will reign supreme...

Fear them, hoomins... 

Fear them...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 21, 2016)

She sure does love tucking herself in.

She has more problems since I've been ill because I haven't been making the bed. Which means she can't completely disappear under that thin sheet. So she has to make do.


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Cats:	  1
> Humans: 0
> 
> My first ever "no show" at a vets
> ...



I once had to phone the vet to cancel an appointment because Jakey (my one that panics at the sight of the carrier) had escaped from my grasp and gone into hiding behind the bookcases.  Nothing I could do about it really without dismantling half the fixtures and fittings, he was behind there for about 4 hours.  It was for a routine post-operative check-up, it's not like his leg was hanging off or anything so not an urgent situation.  Vet receptionist said not to worry, it happens all the time, thanks for phoning, and booked us an appointment on another day (which we were able to keep!)

EDIT: (Going to be quite honest here - I had got to the point of "oh ffs is this visit really necessary?" by this point, he had been in twice pre-op, then once for the dental, then another time for a checkup after a week, which showed he was healing fine, but the vet wanted to see him again 4 days after the previous checkup as well and I really didn't think it was necessary - he was eating fine, very lively, no bad breath or anything - ie in good shape - but being traumatised by the constant vet visits.  I did fully intend to take him to the vet for that checkup because the vet wanted me to, but I honestly believe that Jakey sensed my antipathy towards getting him in the carrier and up to the vet yet again, in that I was not as "we're going to do this whether you like it or not" as usual, and took advantage of it).


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> View attachment 84881
> 
> She sure does love tucking herself in.
> 
> She has more problems since I've been ill because I haven't been making the bed. Which means she can't completely disappear under that thin sheet. So she has to make do.



I hope you feel better soon.  Peg is such a sweet looking cat, I love the way that when cats sleep they always seem to look so comfortable, I often look at my cats sleeping and wish it was that easy!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> View attachment 84881
> 
> She sure does love tucking herself in.
> 
> She has more problems since I've been ill because I haven't been making the bed. Which means she can't completely disappear under that thin sheet. So she has to make do.



That's the thing about cats, they'll struggle on through the harshest of circumstances, with never a complaint or a whinge or a whine  barely ever letting you know that they're there - brave little soldiers, one and all really


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> That's the thing about cats, they'll struggle on through the harshest of circumstances, with never a complaint or a whinge or a whine  barely ever letting you know that they're there - brave little soldiers, one and all really



"Barely ever letting you know that they're there" my arse  - Radar doesn't care whether I am well or ill, he will tap his paw on my face repeatedly until I let him under the covers, and if he decides to lounge on my side at night, if I dare to move my arm away from him, he will stretch his front paws out to grab my arm and bring it back into cuddling position!  It's quite sweet, but also quite annoying


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2016)

Epona - your Radar sounds exactly like the way our Flora used to dominate bedtime and the sofa ...


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 21, 2016)

At the risk of cursing my patience and sterling work with the boys . . . but, I "think" that Clive's resistance to "fuss-in-general" appears to be, whilst not totally broken, at least on the wane - to the extent that, it's almost boring stroking him - he's a lovely boy with such silky soft fur that stroking him never will actually get boring, but, you get the drift. He's not flinching when being stroked whilst eating and for the first time, I've not had to rush the first stroke whilst he's been sitting in his nest so that he won't get up and walk away

And Casper's got the most amazing purr on him - both me and Mrs Voltz are now concentrating our efforts on him - he's about 3-5 months behind his brother in the confidence stakes and as a result of this we've not really concentrated on him - but now we've got FiFi and Clive handleable we can now turn our full attention onto Casper - I have secret high hopes for Casper for when he gets into middle age - I'm hoping that he'll be a bit of a softie and a total lap cap


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 21, 2016)

There's a possibility that both of us coming back home last week absolutely stinking of OTHER CATS might have bucked up C and C's ideas . . . we had a visit to the rescue where we got FiF's from and obviously, took advantage of the samples on offer - I'll call it improving their sociability - others might call it having goes on cats


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm so pleased to hear that you are making big strides with both of them - absolutely delighted!
Patience and gentleness does pay off eventually


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> others might call it having goes on cats



I dunno what it is about that phrase, but if one of the boys is on my lap I'll say to Nate "do you want a go on him?" it sounds a bit awful but it's just like he's here, come and have a stroke while he's in the mood type of thing.  So I understand "having goes on cats"


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 22, 2016)

Don't think this cat has the right idea about how headphones work.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 22, 2016)

My moggy always comes with me when I'm in the bath.  He sits there until I get out.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 22, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> My moggy always comes with me when I'm in the bath.  He sits there until I get out.



Perving! 

My previous lady cat did that; she would also drink from the bathwater.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 22, 2016)

Mine too. I think they're worried about us, strange creatures about to be swallowed up by the water.


----------



## petee (Mar 22, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Mine too. I think they're worried about us, strange creatures about to be swallowed up by the water.


Ages ago had a cat who, when he was a baby, would sit on the edge of the sink and watch me as I shaved, head cocked, very concerned.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 22, 2016)

People with multiple cats - how do you handle mealtimes?  When it was just the two brothers, it was fine feeding them together.  Now there are three, and Carpet is a right gannet who comes running at any sign of food.  Dylan is missing out somewhat, especially when it comes to wet food (he prefers dry).  He's not exactly thin though, and Hendrix is as chunky as ever.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 22, 2016)

Ms T said:


> People with multiple cats - how do you handle mealtimes?  When it was just the two brothers, it was fine feeding them together.  Now there are three, and Carpet is a right gannet who comes running at any sign of food.  Dylan is missing out somewhat, especially when it comes to wet food (he prefers dry).  He's not exactly thin though, and Hendrix is as chunky as ever.


when i had 6 cats i had to supervise. Most cats were fine but at least one would happily nick everyone's food. Sometimes I fed him separately so i could watch him properly


----------



## scifisam (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't worry about dry food but do tend to feed Perry his wet food separately, or sometimes feed them together but supervise. Dry food is now difficult for them to overeat, I think. 

Moonie is tiny but has clearly been deprived of food in the past from the dog-like way she wolfs down food and begs at the dinner table. She ate my daughter's cheese sandwich while my back was turned the other day.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah, Carpet's a typical stray too -- a bit of a hoover.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 22, 2016)

they started playing in boxes






then they started eating the boxes....









Chester did his bit too:




Till he got his box just the way he wanted it...




Though Lester prefers sleeping on this...  which i bought for my feet.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 22, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> then they started eating the boxes....


 
it's feline deconstructionist art


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> My moggy always comes with me when I'm in the bath. He sits there until I get out.


 
I know someone who lived with a kitteh who used to do this.

All was well until kitteh dozed off and lost balance.  And fell in to the bath with them.

Sogginess and kittehs is not a good combination.

Soggy, seriously pussed off kittehs and naked hoomans is worse.


----------



## CRI (Mar 23, 2016)

Jelly Belly


----------



## toggle (Mar 23, 2016)

CRI said:


> Jelly Belly
> 
> View attachment 84955


and yet he still manages to look ready to claw eyes out


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2016)

neighbour's cat supervising gardening work today



(the defunct clothes line is not attached to the cat)


----------



## scifisam (Mar 23, 2016)

Moonie spent the night outdoors by accident last night. Went to see to the chickens this morning and she was sitting outside the back door  I feel really bad and have given her lots of treats. Her meow's so tiny nobody heard her. She was probably there all night, poor baby. Shows that she really can't use the cat flap though!


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 23, 2016)

Had an intruder cat for the first time yesterday. Went downstairs to see our one had cornered it in the kitchen with no escape route. Decided the best course of action was to pick up the intruder and take it into the hallway and shove it out the side door catflap. Was a bit wary it wouldn't like being picked up though but it just kinda meekly froze and allowed me to carry it through the house.

Our cat, who was rehomed with us because "she won't tolerate other cats", then decided that me carrying stranger cat through the house was a serious threat and started shrieking and attacking my legs. Managed to make it to the cat flap with rescued cat who shot out but now have some leg injuries to show for it.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 23, 2016)

Louis must have got fed up with the side of the bath.  He's transferred to the sink.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 24, 2016)

Had to rescue a tiny little mouse from Mousch yesterday. She had completely in her mouth at one point but didn't seem to have drawn blood.  It was moving pretty bloody fast and still squeaking so I put a glass over it and carried it out to the garden. Where it probably won't have survived but I wasn't sure what else to do with it.


----------



## izz (Mar 24, 2016)

It may well be fine, they can be amazingly gentle when they want to be.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 25, 2016)

izz said:


> It may well be fine, they can be amazingly gentle when they want to be.


Yes, it looked scared but unscathed.  I was more worried about a house mouse surviving in the wilderness of our garden.

We found a small mouse dead on our bed a few weeks ago, again no visible injuries so I think it may have died of fright.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 25, 2016)

I think Doris has acquired an attitude


----------



## Epona (Mar 25, 2016)

Ms T said:


> People with multiple cats - how do you handle mealtimes?  When it was just the two brothers, it was fine feeding them together.  Now there are three, and Carpet is a right gannet who comes running at any sign of food.  Dylan is missing out somewhat, especially when it comes to wet food (he prefers dry).  He's not exactly thin though, and Hendrix is as chunky as ever.



Set mealtimes twice a day.  One shut in the bedroom, one shut in the sitting room, the other one (greedy, food-aggressive sod who would balloon if we let him have access to other cats' food) in a large dog crate in the sitting room.  (The dog crate is just for during mealtimes so 15 minutes twice a day to stop him going after the others' food while they are eating).


----------



## Epona (Mar 25, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> neighbour's cat supervising gardening work today
> 
> View attachment 84957
> 
> (the defunct clothes line is not attached to the cat)



It looks like you're going to try to fly him like a kite


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 25, 2016)

Jangles has a history of getting herself stuck over a wall by our garden which has resulted in Benny Hill style scenes involving ladders, old bookshelves and our neighbour climbing trees. She got stuck again today and as it was getting dark we had to leave it for the night. She knocked on the back door a few minutes ago so she has finally worked out how to get herself back over. Hurrah!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2016)

My scottish mates scottish cat


----------



## CRI (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 28, 2016)

Wondering how many easter bunnies she can eat.


----------



## CRI (Mar 28, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Wondering how many easter bunnies she can eat.


She wishes!  She did try to get into a huge chocolate one though - peeled back some of the foil and was just about to lick.  Charlie thought it was a football and wanted me to throw it for him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 29, 2016)

ska invita said:


> My scottish mates scottish cat


is he called hamish mc fluffy?  (the cat that is)


----------



## Epona (Mar 29, 2016)

Sonic was horrified by the gale force winds battering rain against the windows and blowing stuff around outside on Sunday night and has been even more clingy than usual since 

It didn't help that the wind was forcing rain to pool outside where the window meets the frame and in the kitchen was leaking through so that one of the kitchen counters was running with water - he gets quite agitated at the prospect of anything to do with water and even gets nervous when the washing machine is running because he can hear the water running into it!  (Nice DIY job for me sealing the gap properly when the weather dries up a bit  ).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 29, 2016)

ska invita said:


> My scottish mates scottish cat


 
on second thoughts, now i've seen the picture at larger size (i was on phone earlier) I think he may be a direct descendant of robert the bruce


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 30, 2016)

He has a most regal air about him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 30, 2016)

Tried to take a picture of Peg in her blanket fort (under her sheet) but she was having none of it.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 30, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> View attachment 85216
> 
> Tried to take a picture of Peg in her blanket fort (under her sheet) but she was having none of it.



Oowwwaooaoood meeeeee bbrrrrrrffff  *thud!


----------



## hendo (Mar 30, 2016)

I decided to do a Periscope of two of our cats. Over two hundred people tuned in.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks like that the resistance of l_es fréres Chuckle_ - has finally crumbled

Just had a bit of Casper (left hand) and Clive (right hand) action - AT THE SAME TIME 

Casper has a loud, deep rumbling purr - which is ace


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 30, 2016)

I follow someone on twitter who is a cat lover. I don't know her personally, but she's one of those I enjoy seeing posts from and I consider one of my 'regular follows' iyswim.

Anyway, she just posted that one of her cats died, and idk why but I just instantly burst into tears. It's always sad when someone else's pets pass on, but I have to admit it's rare I cry unless it brings up memories of Charlie or it comes with a particularly moving set of circumstances. That's not to say I don't care, but I am rarely moved to cry.

But hers was just a short message saying RIP George, you'll be missed... and it hit me right here *points at the place where feelings are stored*

Poor George. He was a beautiful little thing.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2016)

hendo said:


> I decided to do a Periscope of two of our cats. Over two hundred people tuned in.




Sofa sharing!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 30, 2016)

hendo said:


> I decided to do a Periscope of two of our cats. Over two hundred people tuned in.




At first I thought, "who would watch video of two cats doing nothing at all?" And then I thought, "I bet it's quite calming for people who don't have cats themselves but who want cats, and they can live vicariously through this video." Then I spent 5 minutes watching the whole of the video while my own cat is happily asleep in another room.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 30, 2016)

Also, they are both very handsome cats


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2016)

It's Mr. Kippers 11th Birthday today. He is celebrating by eating some posh cat food and being disgruntled


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2016)

happy birthday, mr kippers

: purr :


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 1, 2016)

mr kippers spurns our toadying efforts to please him. yes, that's a middle-aged male.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy Purrday Mr Kippers


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday Mr K!

When I scrolled down to the first photo I thought "Who the fuck has been in my house taking photos of Peggy?"

I haven't seen a pic of Mr Kippers for a while so I'd forgotten they looked so similar!


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2016)

Why is it, that a cat that can move at 30+ mph, and regularly zooms around at shoulder height appearing to have taken flight during his "funny five minutes" when he is leaping off the furniture, slows to a default 1/8 of a mile per hour when walking in front of me along a narrow hallway?  And stops in the doorway to give his arse a good clean, blocking my way into a room?


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2016)

Jakey just stepped on the edge of their water bowl and gave himself a bit of a bath.  He is currently looking alarmed and trying to get water off his fur.  He's not the sharpest knife, bless him.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 2, 2016)

I've only posted once on this thread, this pic of one of my old boys from last year.  He's being put to sleep this morning   he would have been 16 on the 26th of this month but he's got cancer, can't meow, has dropped from 6kg before Christmas to 3kg now.  Gutted cos he's been a brilliant cat.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Numbers  He looks a great cat x


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Numbers


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry to read that Numbers - it is such a hard decision to take, but the right one (I know - did it myself a while ago), and 16 is a very good innings.


----------



## hendo (Apr 2, 2016)

Cats do leave such a hole. Be thinking about you both and hope you feel better soon


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 2, 2016)

((((Numbers))))


----------



## Numbers (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks all, bloody heartwrenching it was/is.  Missus and I got him and his brother a month after we moved in together in 2000.  Feel totally devastated and sad right now.

Cheers


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh damn, I'm sorry Numbers. The little furry buggers make you love them with nary a care in the world for how you'll miss them once they're gone.

I lost my 15 year old last year to cancer. I can't be as resolute as others, unfortunately, because I still second guess everything I did for him, whether I made the right decisions along the way... but that's because I'm a nob and he was my world (as daft as that sounds) and I miss him terribly. But despite everything that happened, I know he's not suffering anymore, and it would have been a cruelty to have him go on. What I remind myself is he never walked around with his tail up in the air anymore. That's not right. 

All my thoughts with you xx


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm so sorry Numbers … went through the same thing myself earlier this year, it's shocking how much it knocks you sideways (and it can't be a coincidence that I just typed that 'sad ways' without noticing.) But 16 is a good cat's lifetime and you obviously cared for him well right up to the end. Rest in purrs old fella.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Numbers


----------



## colacubes (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Numbers  Been there and it's horrid.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 2, 2016)

I think our cat might be part dog


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your cat, Numbers.  He looks like a fierce and lovely boy.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 2, 2016)

Sad news Numbers, I'm so sorry.


----------



## oryx (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry to read that, Numbers. He looks like he was a fine cat.


----------



## petee (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry Numbers! When I had to put my Speedy down I cried like Niagara Falls. I know it's hard, we all do. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 3, 2016)

Sending hugs Numbers. It's the moment we all dread as pet owners.

colacubes Carpet is also a dog cat. He is a very enthusiastic digger - I found a newly planted primula that he'd unearthed the other day.  And he still hates the cat flap and follows me around the house.


----------



## Manter (Apr 3, 2016)

I met carpet yesterday - he's v pretty. And does follow Ms T constantly- with his eyes if he can't physically. It's v funny


----------



## crossthebreeze (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Numbers, he looks like he was a handsome cat.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks very much everyone, very kind words.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 5, 2016)

Numbers said:


> I've only posted once on this thread, this pic of one of my old boys from last year.  He's being put to sleep this morning   he would have been 16 on the 26th of this month but he's got cancer, can't meow, has dropped from 6kg before Christmas to 3kg now.  Gutted cos he's been a brilliant cat.


He looked like a lovely boy Numbers. I'm so sorry he's gone but he was a good age and I bet you gave him loads of love.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 7, 2016)

Here's a bit of live action Clive itching



And some Casper itching



For your enjoyment


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 7, 2016)

Numbers said:


> I've only posted once on this thread, this pic of one of my old boys from last year.  He's being put to sleep this morning   he would have been 16 on the 26th of this month but he's got cancer, can't meow, has dropped from 6kg before Christmas to 3kg now.  Gutted cos he's been a brilliant cat.


Gutted for you.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 7, 2016)

This is our other 16 year old, well... he's 16 in 2.5 weeks.  This fella (Wolfie) has been through the absolute wars.. how he has survived is beyond me, but the vet recently gave him a clean bill of health  apart from being deaf.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 7, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Here's a bit of live action Clive itching
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well good fucking lord. Would you look at that!!

And did you see how Casper gave you a reaffirming snuffle? And a tender nip?

Who'd have bloody thunk it, eh?

I could bloody hug you pair for persevering with Clive and Casper. It's all been worth it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 7, 2016)

Numbers said:


> This is our other 16 year old, well... he's 16 in 2.5 weeks.  This fella (Wolfie) has been through the absolute wars.. how he has survived is beyond me, but the vet recently gave him a clean bill of health  apart from being deaf.



Look at that ear! The stories he could tell, eh? He looks content though.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 7, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well good fucking lord. Would you look at that!!
> 
> And did you see how Casper gave you a reaffirming snuffle? And a tender nip?
> 
> ...



In fairness to Casper - that vid's a bit old now - he's mellowed even more and he's really getting into his itchings, he'll lean into a good chin itch to extract the maximum from it


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 10, 2016)

Numbers said:


> Thanks all, bloody heartwrenching it was/is.  Missus and I got him and his brother a month after we moved in together in 2000.  Feel totally devastated and sad right now.
> 
> Cheers



I feel for you both, I do. We're in the same place; Konjo died on March 28th. She was born in this house.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Apr 10, 2016)

I've popped in to ask the cat people what, if anything, we should do about James.

James is 15 now and for the first time ever, the only cat in the house. He has always been an independent sort of a cat - he was brought up by his all but feral mother - and one that dislikes being picked up or touched. Since Konjo, his companion cat, died two weeks ago he's wandering around mewing and positively snuggling up to anyone who sits still long enough. 

Do we think he needs a friend? We would happily take on another cat, or two, but wonder about the timing. Should we do it sooner rather than later or the other way round?


----------



## moose (Apr 10, 2016)

I made the mistake of getting Stan a friend, because I thought he'd like one - and they hated each other on sight.  We have daily snarl-fests and hissy fits, and it now means poor Stan's confined to downstairs, curtailing his freedom. I wouldn't chance it, personally.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 10, 2016)

moose said:


> I made the mistake of getting Stan a friend, because I thought he'd like one - and they hated each other on sight.  We have daily snarl-fests and hissy fits, and it now means poor Stan's confined to downstairs, curtailing his freedom. I wouldn't chance it, personally.


This happened to us as well.  The interloper kitten grew up to be much bigger than the original cat as well so there was much jostling for territory.   Now that the original cat, Cilla, has gone we are letting Mousch be an only cat, and she's much happier and friendlier.

I wouldn't risk getting another cat, particularly given James' age.


----------



## izz (Apr 10, 2016)

AnnaKarpik said:


> I've popped in to ask the cat people what, if anything, we should do about James.
> 
> James is 15 now and for the first time ever, the only cat in the house. He has always been an independent sort of a cat - he was brought up by his all but feral mother - and one that dislikes being picked up or touched. Since Konjo, his companion cat, died two weeks ago he's wandering around mewing and positively snuggling up to anyone who sits still long enough.
> 
> Do we think he needs a friend? We would happily take on another cat, or two, but wonder about the timing. Should we do it sooner rather than later or the other way round?


There are arguments against it but I would speak to your local animal recue and see what they think - it may be they can work out who would be a good companion animal for James and it may well be they could arrange a visit from one just to see how it would go. I don't know what your rescue is like but ours would jump at the chance. They may be able to tell you when would be a good time to adopt another animal as well.

As an aside I want to recommend Happy Landings in Somerset, to anyone within reasonable distance of it, the people are very knowledgeable about their animals and animals in general and will do all they can to make sure their rehomings go well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 10, 2016)

^ This.

Some will take to it, some won't. It's all about the personalities of the cats involved.

I know there's no way I would have been able to introduce another cat into Charlie's life, regardless of the cat. But your James has known another cat companion and presumably enjoyed the friendship, so if there is another perhaps slightly older cat who also is in need of a companion and isn't particularly territorial, they might find some common ground. It's likely to be harder with a younger cat. It all depends.


----------



## izz (Apr 10, 2016)

As a further boost to Happy Landings, some of the more cat-focused staff can tell within half an hour if a couple of cats are going to get on, I can't praise them enough.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 10, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Some will take to it, some won't. It's all about the personalities of the cats involved.


 
indeed.  

you can't expect a cat get on well with another cat just because they are both cats...


----------



## scifisam (Apr 10, 2016)

I am glad I got my second cat despite her not getting on with my first cat. They don't actually fight and will share a room no problem, so, although we haven't given Perry a new friend, we have at least given Moonie a new home. I think Perry does protect the tiny thing from the enormous neighbourhood cats too.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 11, 2016)

Lotte in the bathroom sink.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 11, 2016)

Got back after an amazing night out last night to discover Flinty had passed  I am yet to confirm the timeline with best mate Mogden as she was popping in for me. I was worried as I wasn't feeling it last night other than horrible horrible guilt. It looks like she just laid down for a kip and didn't wake up. I keep flitting between she was waiting til I wasn't there and Oh my God why did I leave her. But having returned home from a first day at work it's hit me like a freight train


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh Mogden - how sad  . Sorry for your loss ... please don't aggravate your grief with speculation or guilt about not being there - it definitely DOES sound like Flinty just went to sleep all on her own, gently and quietly. happy hunting in (cat) heaven for her, and a virtual hug for you.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 11, 2016)

oh so sorry Mogden - Flinty obv didn't seem to suffer as she passed in her sleep. Not much consolation, I know. But best thoughts to you, all the same.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 11, 2016)

((((Mogden))))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh Mogden, I'm so sorry. What very sad news.

I'm struggling to know how to phrase this without sounding awful but I think most here will understand: when their time is up, this is what we all want for them, isn't it? For them to get comfy, curl up, and go to sleep. That makes it no easier, I know. Particularly considering the shock of it all. I hope that in time you're able to find some comfort from it though.

Thinking of you <3


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh Mogden, I'm so sorry


----------



## oryx (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Mogden. I know it doesn't take away from the awful grief of losing a pet, but I echo what others say about not feeling guilty, and that she went peacefully. Please don't feel guilty.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 11, 2016)

(((Mogden)))


----------



## CRI (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh no Numbers, Anna & Mogden - so sorry to hear of your losses.   RIP fluffballs.


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2016)

Mogden - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 11, 2016)

(((Mogden )))


----------



## Mogden (Apr 12, 2016)

Although I seem cheerful elsewhere on the boards the loss of Flinty is still breaking my heart. Thank you all for your support. Frankly I'm terrified about what might happen next year as I seem to be losing one of mine every year  Given how I wished so very hard that both Meg and Sachin would just slip away rather than the trauma of having them PTS at the vets it seems strange that I find this so difficult but I was not expecting it. She was rolling round on the dining table just last week showing me her belly to rub like a 9 year old kitten.


----------



## izz (Apr 12, 2016)

I wish I had the words Mogden - all we can do is feed them, love them and miss them.


----------



## petee (Apr 12, 2016)

So sorry Mogden


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2016)

(((Mogden)))  sorry for your loss.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2016)

Unexpected item in the bagging area. 
Bertie and Willow help with putting the shopping away.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 13, 2016)

The weekly quest to find wet food that Peggy likes continues.

Fucking kangaroo. Seriously. _I've_ never had kangaroo (nor do I want it). But apparently we must serve it up to our feline overlords.

She hasn't tried it yet. No doubt it will be met with derision.

I also got her a stuffed heart toy thing that is filled with spelt, valerian, lavender and aniseed. She very much likes it. She's not as huge a fan of catnip as Charlie was. She kind of takes vague interest, and if it's strong enough might have a bit of a roll around near it, perhaps the odd back-leg-kick at whatever is doused in it. This valerian toy thing though, she was quite taken with it. Lots of licking, lots of rolling around, lots of rubbing her ears on the floor next to it (her favourite pastime), and eventually using it as a pillow. I've taken it away now so it can dry out (ew) and I'll keep it in its little plastic baggie so it retains its scent for longer.

-- 

I've been meaning to ask but keep forgetting: she has this weird behaviour that she's been doing a bit more recently... sometimes after I've given her some wet food, she scrapes at the floor near it as if she's trying to cover it with cat litter. Sometimes it's after she's eaten a bit of it, sometimes she'll continue eating a bit after too. I haven't been keeping note of which foods she does it with most frequently, but there seem to be quite a few so it's not related to just one smell.

Now, it's not hurting her or anything, it's not a massive problem, just a bit concerned because it seems like behaviour related to stress, and I don't want her to be stressed!

I don't try to force wet food down her. For the most part, I try to leave feeding her until she's hungry, then I'll give her a bowl of wet food, and usually add some water because she mostly likes to just lick up the sauce (if any meat goes in that's a bonus) and as she doesn't drink a great deal I want to make sure she's getting some moisture in her diet. She rarely finishes more than half a bowl of wet, and often only manages about 1/4. I'll top her up with biscuits if she still seems hungry but is resolutely refusing wet. I try to keep feeding time stress free. I don't make her wait until she's unhappy. I leave her to it. She does it in different places, for example she has her breakfast upstairs (lady of leisure) and she'll often do it up there, and sometimes she does it downstairs where she has her other meals. I've tried moving the bowls somewhere else but that doesn't seem to matter.

Any ideas?

I might plug the feliway in downstairs again, see if it makes a difference.

[she likes the smell of the kangaroo, eating it is another matter]


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2016)

Most cats do the covering leftover food thing (in the wild they would naturally bury anything they didn't eat)- the fact you notice her doing it is probably because she is leaving food rather than scoffing it all?  It's not particularly related to stress, just instinctive behaviour for them to cover anything that may start to smell high and attract larger predators/scavengers if left out - cats may be at the top of their own food chain, but they can also be prey to larger animals or face challenge from other cats or similar size predators encroaching on their territory, and have instinctive behaviour that minimises the risk of them attracting attention.

With my lot, I prefer them to eat wet as it is better for them - but Radar isn't mad keen on wet, he'll usually eat about 30-40g of wet a day.  I put a bowl down for each of them in the morning.  I then give them some dry in the evening.  He eats more dry.  Jakey is the other way round and barely touches dry, he likes wet food.  So with Radar, I offer him both every day, giving wet when he is at his hungriest in the morning.  I've tried hundreds of wet foods, and he will lick the gravy off and eat a small amount of food.  I'll keep offering him wet every day for his whole life, but I can't force it down him - as long as he's eating, that will have to do, if that makes sense.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks epona.

I did wonder about that. Since I know big cats certainly won't (can't) eat a whole kill in one go, and will save it for later, sometimes for days. But I'd also heard regular cats in the wild will hunt and eat several times a day, so I wasn't sure.

When I got Peg, the people at the shelter said she wasn't very fond of wet. And indeed, she loves her biscuits but trying to get wet food into her is a struggle. Like Radar, she licks the sauce/gravy and for the most part leaves the rest. The only exception is tuna (of course) but even then she doesn't always clean her plate (I only give her a couple of teaspoons worth of it every couple of weeks, whenever I'm having any). 

But, mindful that cats need moisture in their diets, and particularly because she's 11 now, I figure it's worth persevering. I add water, as I said, so at least that gives extra gravy/sauce for her to lick up, meaning extra moisture. When she first moved in she wouldn't drink any water at all. Then after having several different bowls, cups, and glasses in various places she started drinking a bit every day from a mug on the side in the kitchen and a glass on the windowsill in the back bedroom. In the last few weeks she's stopped doing that though, but has decided standing in the bath and asking for the shower to be turned on is a better alternative  Problem is, she's very awkward about actually getting in there. She loves the bathroom and dashes in as soon as I'm anywhere nearby, but then stands there mewing at me for ages as if she wants something, but won't jump in the bath (and she hates it if I pick her up and put her in there). Or she just rolls around on  the floor, which is another favourite pastime. Anyway, at the moment she's jumping in the bath at least once every couple of days, and lapping at the running water for about a minute. I'll just have to hope that's enough for her. (I tried a water fountain and she was having none of it.)

I still get the feeling I'm not providing something she needs. She often seems like she's asking for something, but I don't know what. I've never adopted an older cat before, so even now several months later it's still difficult, wishing I'd known her while she was younger so I could learn her likes and dislikes while she was developing them.

--

In other news, she's not doing that mouth thing as frequently now. And that has seemed to coincide with me being able to grow her grass indoors again now the weather's a bit better. She really does love her grass. Now, perhaps it's just a coincidence, but thinking back the mouth thing seems to have started when the grass stopped growing. Maybe it helps clean her teeth? idk. She still does it sometimes though. She did it today when we were playing with feathers, and she brought her paw up in that typical "get it out of my mouth/off my face" way  I swear there's something going on, but the vet didn't find anything so...


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2016)

It sounds to me as though you are bending over backwards to make sure she has everything she could possibly need, I really wouldn't worry on that score, any cat would be blessed to have you in charge of their care!

Since the main benefit of wet food is getting them to ingest more water whilst eating, if she's eating the gravy then that's something, and adding water to it is not a bad idea.  Have you ever tried heating some wet food, letting it cool and serving it at body temperature (about 40 Celcius)?  It's a tip that is often given to people who have cats with poor appetites.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks 

Yes, I've tried a zap in the microwave but it wasn't much appreciated. When I add water it's usually from a freshly boiled kettle. Just a tablespoon extra, really, and once it's mixed into the food it cools it enough that it just takes the cold edge off it and also brings out the smell of the food. I can't say as it has much of an effect, but still I do it. She's a fussy bugger for sure


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2016)

Tried her on a pouch of Animonda Carny Exotic Kangaroo flavour. She was very, very interested in the smell of it when I opened the pouch. Less so when I presented her with it in a bowl. It has no sauce and it's more of a proper meat texture (no chunks) so that's likely the main problem. Adding water doesn't give it any kind of sauciness, just makes it sloppy. Not sure if she was sufficiently hungry, but she got very excited when she heard me moving her biscuits in the kitchen and came running...

How much do your lot eat in a sitting, epona?

Peg doesn't seem to like large meals, so I've been spacing it out through the day. But I admit I probably don't approach it as best I could, often giving her a handful of biscuits an hour or so later if she hasn't eaten her wet food. Which in turn might both give her impetus to not eat the wet food and also fill her up so she's not sufficiently hungry for the next meal later.

I've noticed she's lost weight around her back end (she needed to) and I don't want her to lose any more, so that's certainly on my mind when she leaves huge amounts of food from day to day.


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2016)

Radar and Sonic eat very little at one time - they go for mouse-sized portions for the most part, then come back a bit later to have a bit more.  They are good at regulating their intake of food and are lithe muscular hunters.  Jakey is a complete and utter pig, feline hoover, he will scoff himself until he is sick, go back for more, and then lie down groaning - if I give him the opportunity - which is why I feed him in a large dog crate, to stop him wolfing down the other cats' food.  I've honestly never seen anything like it, and I have to watch his weight, and he will eat almost anything.  (it's probably a bit like having a small cat-shaped labrador).

They get Bozita wet in the mornings (380g tetrapak between the 3 of them), and some Royal Canin Siamese in the evening.  For ages I was a bit derogatory about their range of 'breed specific' food, until I saw that the only thing about the Siamese food is the large size of the biscuits which slows down long-jawed cats (2 of mine are Oriental Shorthairs and the other is a Cornish Rex/Siamese/DSH cross) when they are eating, and since I started using that rather than a standard sized kibble, the frequency of bolt/vomit incidents has reduced dramatically.  It really fucking hurts if you step on it though, I refer to it as cat lego.


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw - you give better care to your cats than I do.  I don't know if you remember me posting 18 months or so ago about Jakey's cancer scare? Locum vet detected a lump at his checkup, I didn't really check anything, panicked, worried, took him in quick to get it operated on, he underwent major surgery, was sliced up the middle and spent 3 weeks in a surgical collar afterwards while he recovered.

I couldn't handle him or pick him up or touch him on his underside for a while because he had so many stitches and was very sore.  When I did, it became clear that what had been removed during the operation was not a tumour at all, but his dislocated xyphoid process (a little bit of cartilage on the bottom of his sternum that had been dislocated since he had CPR when he was born not breathing, and caused him no bother ever, and that I had pointed out to previous vets so should have been on his medical record).  I will never forgive myself for not questioning it more, everything that my poor cat went through, surgery and all the recovery afterwards.  All the worrying I did too.  I just can't forgive myself for not questioning the vet more about what he was going to do.  They removed 3 of his nipples and all the glandular tissue in case it was mammary cancer (and it cost me £600).  I love my pets, but I'm not that great at protecting them from harm.  I will feel guilty about not questioning that vet more about what he was going to do for the rest of my days.  I saw the lab report of what was sent for biopsy, it said it was a bit of cartilage.  I've been too ashamed to even talk about it before


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2016)

The vet said "your cat has a lump, I have to operate, it might be cancer" and I said "here he is, slice him up" (well not those words exactly, but that's what it feels like) without even fucking checking properly what the vet thought he was removing.  I'll feel like shit forever about it.  And I cry my eyes out every time I think about it, he was in so much pain and discomfort after the surgery and it took him ages to heal up. And I'm 99.9% sure that it was completely unnecessary


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm really sorry about Flinty, Mogden.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2016)

Hendrix is in disgrace after waking us up by scratching at the bedroom door repeatedly at 4am.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 14, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Hendrix is in disgrace after waking us up by scratching at the bedroom door repeatedly at 4am.



I think you'll find it's you that is in disgrace for not learning to leave the bedroom door open already.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2016)

Epona - you've brought tears to my eyes, reading that. You did nothing wrong, honestly. 

You know, my overriding feeling/memory of all of Charlie's problems is feeling overwhelmed and underprepared and somewhat impotent and not assertive enough every time I took him to the vet. He had so much prodding and poking. Every new thing that went wrong with him, they started from scratch wondering if it could be this or if it could be that rather than thinking "well, we know he's got a dodgy thyroid, let's see if it's related to that first" - and every single time (apart from when he had his teeth out, although that whole situation was kicked off by a thyroid event that went undetected for a while) it was his thyroid. He underwent 2 general anaesthetics looking for stuff that wasn't there. When his teeth were bad, the week before he had them out, the vet (not Ted, he was on holiday) had me syringing antacid into his mouth (banging against his teeth) twice a day, something that was unbelievably stressful for him, and completely unnecessary. She told me she did blood work and everything checked out so it must be something else, but she didn't check his thyroid numbers, and I didn't think to ask. I just assumed. Charlie went through so much unnecessary pain and stress for a couple of weeks because of that. Plus he underwent full mouth clearance while his thyroid and liver levels were dangerously high. Because it slipped through the cracks. All these extra things that he had done, investigations and pointless treatments, all contributed to his hatred of being handled and going to the vet. When it all began, he was very placid there and just put up with it. But all that treatment broke his spirit. And I find it very difficult to think about - that if he hadn't gone through all of that, if I'd been more assertive and insist they check his thyroid first and foremost each time, he would have been far more placid when it came to his tumour becoming malignant, and he would have been in a better place to be able to attempt long-term treatment. As it was, his fear and stress meant it would have been cruel. 

So I understand, epona. I really do. Sometimes I break down in front of Charlie's picture, my face a disgusting mess of tears and snot, as I just cry over and over to him that I'm so, so sorry. (Here's my confession: it's all made even worse by my leaving him for 2 days before he died at the specialists... it had to be done but essentially I abandoned him there, and he was at his most terrified. On the way there, he reached out of his cage with his paw and pawed at my hand, as if desperately begging me to just take him back home again. He left three small scratches there. I go over them, reopen the wounds, so the scars never fade, because they are my penance.)

It's like a state of panic. Being at the vet, scared about what might be wrong, wanting to make sure they do what they need right away, and despite knowing a lot about animals and knowing our pets very well, there's still some kind of inbuilt deference to vets, because after all they have the years of training and every day experience. But we have our hunches, and we have the knowledge of our pets, and it all gets mixed up in our heads at times of crisis. I bet a lot of people here have similar stories. It doesn't make it any easier. And here's where I don't take my own advice at all: we have to realise it doesn't make us bad people, or uncaring, it just means we love them so much sometimes that emotion gets caught around the calm and collected bits of our brains and we just want them to get better, now, but the little buggers can't talk so we do what we do. I felt utterly adrift every time I was in that consultation room at the vets. I think that's probably quite normal.

(((epona)))


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2016)

You're right, I didn't even go to the vet with Jakey when the vet found the 'lump' because I was waiting in for a BT engineer, so Nate took him up there.  It's not Nate's fault either, Jakey was just going in for his annual checkup and vaccinations, expecting to be told he was a bit overweight and do measured portions for a while (Jakey, not Nate), I just feel bad that I wasn't there to say "hold on, that lump is a bit of cartilage that has been there since he was massaged into life as the only surviving kitten of his litter after birth complications"  Nate came home, said the vet found a lump that might be cancerous, tried to take a syringe biopsy and got no fluid, and he has to go in next week for surgery - I fucking cried myself to sleep, it didn't even occur to me that the locum might have taken his misaligned bit of cartilage for a tumour, and I never questioned it - it was only afterwards - 3 weeks after surgery when he was healed enough for me to touch his torso and abdomen - that I realised what had happened.

I feel really sad about Charlie too, when you told us he was first having thyroid problems I said that if he was mine I wouldn't go for surgery given his age - I'd have gone about it the exact same way you did, but given what transpired, I feel really guilty for saying that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2016)

In 95% (or more) of hyperthyroid cases, the tumour (which causes the overproduction of hormone) is entirely benign and stays that way. I'm sure some vets recommend surgery, but it very often just comes back again, either on the other side of the thyroid that they left in place, or somewhere they can't get at anyway. The gold standard is radioactive iodine treatment, but it's 1) unbelievably expensive, and 2) requires them to be away from home for weeks (length of time depending on the severity of the tumour), and 3) sometimes has to be repeated if it didn't quite get it all. But once it's done that's it, it doesn't come back. Standard treatment is tablets though (and they're increasingly using a gel that goes on the ear), because it's easy to monitor and the least invasive - and in most cases it works out just fine. Hindsight is a wonderful thing, and I've gone over and over that I should have had the thyroid removed as soon as he was diagnosed, but who was to know this would happen when it's so very rare? They don't recommend the surgery for that very reason - because there are always additional risks with anaesthesia in hyperthyroid cats, and the benefit-risk ratio doesn't really add up. 

It's always going to hurt. Some days I beat myself up about it more than others. Sometimes I can do little else than just think, "what's done is done."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2016)

What scares me is that I'll be no more clear in my mind if something like this happens again.

No point thinking like that. But it's there.


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't think you can ever be completely clear in your mind - if an animal or person that you love is not well, it's extremely stressful. After Jakey had his surgery I slept on the sofa with him for 3 weeks because he couldn't get into the litter tray without help because of the inflatable collar he had to wear and I didn't get much sleep throughout and felt like a zombie, and when Nate was in hospital with respiratory problems, I could barely function, couldn't even think (random people on the tube were very nice and caring to me when I was in floods of tears though, restored my faith in humanity etc etc).  And it's times like that when we can be called upon to make important decisions, times when you're under so much stress you don't even think you can stand up straight.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 14, 2016)

Cat guilt here too. Sachin and his never ending teeth problems and the vet kept saying it was fine and would settle. Still makes me wail.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 16, 2016)

Colin is well


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 16, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin is well
> 
> View attachment 85886



And Swell!


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 17, 2016)

and he's got two bells 
he's such a handsome fella.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 17, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin is well
> 
> View attachment 85886


 
there's an air of "sit down, we need to have a serious talk" though...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 18, 2016)

Gah.

Got to take Peg to the vet. Not sure if to take her tonight (emergency vet is about an hour away) or wait until tomorrow morning. Called the vet, he said it should be ok til tomorrow but if i'm worried go in tonight.

Looks like she's got a UTI.

It came on quite suddenly it seems. A couple of hours ago she started straining in corners. She's done one little vom, had a tiny bit of diarrhea but mostly it's the straining. She's managed very tiny little bits of wee. There is blood in it. I've said all this to the vet. She can't rest. 

Going to have a quick shower. Any advice greatly appreciated in the meantime. She'll be in pain in the taxi there, especially a 1 hour trip to the emergency place (my usual one is closed overnight), but that's better than a 9 hour wait until they're open tomorrow. Vet said it's unlikely to be a blockage, since they're more likely in male cats, and more likely to be cystitis, but obviously without examining her he can't say for sure.

What would urban do?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 19, 2016)

not sure.

get well soon, peg


----------



## oryx (Apr 19, 2016)

I was inclined to say leave it till morning, but then re-read your post and as she's agitated and there's blood and you're OK to take her, it is probably best to do that.

I had a quick online search but couldn't find anything very useful, so consulted my old RSPCA cat care manual and it does suggest vet attention sooner rather than later, just in case it's an obstruction like a crystal.

I hope Peg's OK - hopefully nothing a short course of treatment won't sort.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks. I checked stuff online too, seems like the symptoms match up about perfect for cystitis, including the blood, being agitated, licking herself, going in places other than the tray etc. She tries to have a lie down, and manages it for a short while then gets up to go and have another try at a wee. 

I'm going to lie down myself for an hour and see how she is then. I've called the cab people for a quote, to make sure I've got enough money to get there if needs be, so it can be done. I'm worried about her being in the car all that time, unable to move around. She hates cars as it is, hates being confined, and cries a lot. The stuff I've read about cystitis makes it sound like stress can be a significant factor, so I don't want to add to that unnecessarily, but I will go for sure if it looks like she's getting any worse.

Certainly going first thing in the morning once the regular surgery is going if not though.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 19, 2016)

Best wishes for peg and yourself Vintage Paw


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks 

Took her this morning. He had a good feel and her bladder didn't feel enlarged and while her temp was raised a little it wasn't very much, so he thinks it's an open and shut case of cystitis. He's given her 2 injections, metacam and vetegesic (? sp), an anti-inflammatory and painkiller, but for now no ABs since most cases are sterile. I've got some powders to put on her food, which he said aren't that great but might provide a bit of relief (similar to the stuff you can buy for people with cystitis) and some oral metacam to start tomorrow but only if she doesn't have poorly poos (which she had a little bit yesterday, but hasn't since we've been back from the vet). 

She's been a different cat since we got back. She managed to get some good kip this afternoon (I tried as well), and I've seen no more straining, and she did a big proper wee (all over the kitchen floor, but still). So that puts my mind at rest that it's unlikely to be a blockage, at least, and he didn't think it was since her bladder felt fine.

Once the injections wear off I expect she might be in a bit of discomfort again, but with any luck it'll slowly start to get better on its own over the next few days. Got to keep in touch with him and let him know if I'm at all worried, and probably just give him a call at the end of the week regardless to say how she is. He's very nice. Not seen him before - he's the one I spoke to last night, his name is Josh.

Trying to get her into the carrier this morning was abject hell. I've never experienced anything like it. I thought I'd have to call them and cancel. She absolutely loves me now though, is very clingy, but I think that's stress. We've had some very loving headbumps and lots of purrs.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 20, 2016)

In need of advice from you knowledgeable cat people please, esp Ms T as she's been through this recently - I think a cat may be trying to adopt us. We get cats in our garden all the time, so that's nothing new, but lately a skinny tabby and white one has been hanging around more and more. I know most of the neighbours' cats by sight and this dude is new, no collar or owt. Its behaviour is very different to the local cats too - they stroll around looking at ease and occasionally spitting at each other, but mostly they all manage to get along and go about their business. This one sits outside our back door every day gazing intently into our house. It has quite a longing look  I thought it just wanted to make friends with Beaker, but this morning after I locked up to go to work it was actually jumping up at the back door and squeaking.

It could well be a new arrival, there have been people moving in and out lots lately. What, if anything, should I do in this situation?


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 20, 2016)

Talk to neighbours, see if any of them know this cat.

Don't start letting the new cat in or feeding it AT ALL unless you have a space / the budget for it and would really be open to adopting it if it wanted. Is Beaker your cat? how would s/he feel about it? It's important to gauge his/her reactions now, no point inviting a conflict if s/he wouldn't wear it.

If you do let / invite / accidentally have the new cat in, and it makes itself at home, you really really really ought to get it checked at a vet's for a microchip before assuming you've been assimilated.

Or you just roll with things and find in a month's time that you have a new cat whether you like it or not.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2016)

I took Carpet to the vet to see if he was chipped after he'd been turning up every day for quite a while, and had actually worked out he could tailgate our cats into the house via the microchip cat flap.

Then we had a conversation and decided to adopt him. He was chipped, neutered and vaccinated by Celia Hammond in Lewisham for £50.

He's currently sunbathing in the garden. The only issue is that he's not keen on the cat flap and will not use it to go out. Coming in he will use it as there's more incentive - albeit reluctantly.

Eta he was never aggressive towards our cats and was actually quite deferential. They obviously weren't keen but there weren't any fights. If there had been, I would have taken him to Battersea or similar.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks both. We're not really in the market for a new cat, Beaker is indeed our cat and at the age of 16 is rather set in her ways. She's also enjoying a solo retirement since her brother died a few years ago, so I think any sharing of space would be stressful for her.

I'm just a massive softy when it comes to cats  I won't be letting it in or anything, esp since I don't know if it actually has a home or not.

I guess I will ask around and see if anyone knows whose it is. The other possibility is that it has got lost, which would explain the skinniness - it looks in good condition but with big head and skinny flanks, but not in that old cat way - it seems quite young to me.

Weirdly, its markings are almost identical to those of my lovely old boy (Beaker's late brother). Very different face shape but otherwise alike enough to make me catch my breath.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2016)

All above advice is great.

If you're concerned for its well-being, in the interim you could at least ensure there's some kind of shelter in your garden that it can access if the weather is bad. And if it keeps coming back, and you have a hunch it doesn't have a home, catching it and taking it to be scanned is probably the right thing to do, whether you intend to keep it or not.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2016)

Peg seemed to have a comfortable night. She slept right through (I assume, because so did I ). I didn't give her any early breakfast so she'd be hungry enough to eat her food when it was time for the oral metacam. Shortly before that, she started getting agitated and straining again. I expected that, since yesterday's jabs will have properly worn off now. 

I put the metacam in the sauce of some Sheba, and she dutifully licked all the sauce up (leaving most of the meat, as is her way). She did a bit more straining, but after about an hour has settled down again now. She's certainly coping better than she was the night it all started. Hopefully the metacam will give her the relief she needs so her body can fight the cystitis in the meantime.

She even had a little drink of water today.

She's still hyper-alert though, even when she's resting. A combination of stress and the discomfort I expect. I know how frustrating cystitis can be, it's always there in the background no matter what you're doing - so for a cat who can't explain her discomfort it must be especially upsetting.

Still, I've had some purrs


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2016)

Colin surveys his empire


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 20, 2016)

I will NEVER understand FiFi.

She's hungry, it's obvious she's hungry, she's hanging round her, FULL, bowl of biscuits, meowing and generally whinging that she's hungry

I know exactly what I need to do and that's, pour the biscuits back into the biscuit bag and then pour the exact same biscuits, plus a few more back into the same bowl. Then, and only then, will she start to devour them. You couldn't make it up


----------



## toggle (Apr 20, 2016)

May Kasahara said:


> In need of advice from you knowledgeable cat people please, esp Ms T as she's been through this recently - I think a cat may be trying to adopt us. We get cats in our garden all the time, so that's nothing new, but lately a skinny tabby and white one has been hanging around more and more. I know most of the neighbours' cats by sight and this dude is new, no collar or owt. Its behaviour is very different to the local cats too - they stroll around looking at ease and occasionally spitting at each other, but mostly they all manage to get along and go about their business. This one sits outside our back door every day gazing intently into our house. It has quite a longing look  I thought it just wanted to make friends with Beaker, but this morning after I locked up to go to work it was actually jumping up at the back door and squeaking.
> 
> It could well be a new arrival, there have been people moving in and out lots lately. What, if anything, should I do in this situation?



so skinny - how skinny? cats are lean, but shouldn't be a bag of bones. and you already can see that it's starting to show signs of desperate behavior. can it smell or see food from where it's sitting? when you feel him, can you feel his fur is too thin? can you feel multiple scabs? all signs of long term underfed cat.

i'd lure it with some food. if he's starving, he will take in anything as fast as he can. he may also try to come inside to sleep.

and whie your cat won't be freinds, they wil already have dealt with the first stages of feline diplomacy outside, so are unlikely to actually fight.

and check for a chip. if there's no chip, then check the lost pet lists. call the rescues. call local vets. be aware that even if he has a chip, he may not be claimed.

but you're also describing noodle in the days before we took him in.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 20, 2016)

Apparently absence does make the heart grow fonder


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 20, 2016)

My handsome Louis


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 20, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> My handsome Louis



Brilliant antennae!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 20, 2016)

Schmetterling said:


> Brilliant antennae!


Oh yes.  He's a finely tuned moggie.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 20, 2016)

I can't resist sharing some more photos. Mookie is positively phobic of other humans but is truly smitten with me I'm happy to say. I suspect it's the week their sister and brothers went missing and they, as Mooks is a confirmed hermphrocat, was glued to me to the extent that I actually took Mookie to work with me one day so they wouldn't be alone. I look shocking but I can't help but feel melty about the love between us


----------



## scifisam (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm the same about Perry. He really does adore me and snuggles up every chance be gets  It's like I've grown an extra limb and it's a cat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2016)

Poor Peg's uncomfortable again. She's resting now, but just spent a couple of hours being agitated and straining again. I guess the painkiller from this morning wore off. And she had a second poo of the day, this one a bit soft and smelly. 

Reading online, everyone seems to say the same thing, that it can take a week to go. I feel so bad for her. I wish I could take the pain away.

I've gone and ordered a couple of new water fountains to place in different places around the house in the hope she'll drink more water. Pretty certain that's why it's happened. Will make a concerted effort to get her eating more wet food too, even if it's the stuff that's no good for her (which is about the only kind she likes). Just wish she'd do more than lick the sauce.

Will open a can of tuna later and let her have all the liquid from it. Might have to start doing that more regularly (will get the type in spring water, not brine, and not give her more than a teaspoon of actual tuna, just the water).

Poor love.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 20, 2016)

(((peg)))


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 20, 2016)

Mogden said:


> I can't resist sharing some more photos. Mookie is positively phobic of other humans but is truly smitten with me I'm happy to say. I suspect it's the week their sister and brothers went missing and they, as Mooks is a confirmed hermphrocat, was glued to me to the extent that I actually took Mookie to work with me one day so they wouldn't be alone. I look shocking but I can't help but feel melty about the love between us


That second picture is a gorgeous image of feline adoration.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2016)

Opened a can of tuna. Poured all the water into a bowl. Added a teaspoon of the flakes. She licked up all the water. I added more water (just bottled water since all the original tuna water was gone now), mixed it up with the remaining flakes, she licked up all the water. Did it a 3rd time, she licked up all the water. Tried my luck with a 4th time but she's wandered off for now.

I've put the rest of the almost full can of tuna (now without its original water) in another bowl, soaked it with bottled water, mashed it up a bit, covered, and put it in the fridge. Hopefully I'll be able to use this to get her to drink more tomorrow. Obviously I don't want tuna to be her only food, nor do I want her eating tuna too often, but hopefully the water sans too many flakes isn't as bad as eating the flesh of the tuna all the time. And frankly at the moment I just need to get more liquid in her.

Might try adding a spoon of this tuna water to her regular wet food, see if it encourages her to eat it, or at least have the sauce of the ones she doesn't usually like.

If I have to end up wasting cans of tuna every week it's worth it to make sure she drinks more.


----------



## toggle (Apr 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Opened a can of tuna. Poured all the water into a bowl. Added a teaspoon of the flakes. She licked up all the water. I added more water (just bottled water since all the original tuna water was gone now), mixed it up with the remaining flakes, she licked up all the water. Did it a 3rd time, she licked up all the water. Tried my luck with a 4th time but she's wandered off for now.
> 
> I've put the rest of the almost full can of tuna (now without its original water) in another bowl, soaked it with bottled water, mashed it up a bit, covered, and put it in the fridge. Hopefully I'll be able to use this to get her to drink more tomorrow. Obviously I don't want tuna to be her only food, nor do I want her eating tuna too often, but hopefully the water sans too many flakes isn't as bad as eating the flesh of the tuna all the time. And frankly at the moment I just need to get more liquid in her.
> 
> ...



i'd suggest also trying sardines.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 21, 2016)

Hugs and purrs for you and Peg Vintage Paw


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw - the late Hilli would sometimes indulge herself with a small amount of mackerel (she wasn't that keen on tuna, tbh) and during the last few days/weeks she rather liked the re-hydration drink I made her. A tiny amount of salt and sugar - barely enough to taste - dissolved in warm, boiled water and allowed to cool to room temperature. (This is what I gave the blackbird chick, using a dropper, and he did very well on it).


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 21, 2016)

Update on the tabby: saw it again this morning and on further inspection it looks in good condition, not as thin as I'd first thought, so I suspect it's just a nosy hone invader rather than a beast in need of a home  It's got such funny body language though, I've never seen a cat duck and dive so constantly


----------



## KatyF (Apr 21, 2016)

Bit of advice please. I grew up with dogs so having cats for a long time is a new thing for me. My two are roughly 14 and I've had them for 7 years. My friend came round and commented on how thin one of them is now. I said it was because his two are two fat chunks but thinking on it she is thinner than she used to be. She's fine in herself though - still eating, running about, poking me in the face so she can come under the duvet! Is it just a normal thing of getting older in a cat?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for the water/fish/rehydration advice. 

More poorly poos overnight and this morning, so she's not having her metacam today and I've called the vet for advice - he's not in yet and will call when he is.

She managed to settle last night, but she's having a tough time this morning. Hopefully it'll pass and she'll be able to get a kip.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 21, 2016)

KatyF - if you've got a cat losing weight over a long period, even without other signs of illness, it CAN (doesn't necessarily) indicate bad things, of varying seriousness - parasites, growths, cancer, diabetes, or just wanting to change diet  ... the big indicator is how bony the cat's "hips" and back end are ... most domestic cats are way overweight, you are meant to be able to see a 'waist' on them from above and it's not wrong to be able to feel their ribs, but if you can feel the hip /thigh bones when stroking a cat it's probably a bit too thin. I would get your older cat checked out at the vet, not urgently, but just to know a bit more and to get a recent weigh-in - that way you can tell if the weight loss is still happening or constant or what.

It might very well be nothing. (I'm just a bit oversensitised to it 'cos my timeshare cat, which had to be put down earlier this year, didn't show any signs of illness right until the end, but had bowel growths etc which made him lose weight very slowly over about 9 months ... getting thinner was the only symptom he showed.) So it's worth a vet visit if you can manage one. But to repeat - it might very well be nothing.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks trabuquera, thats good advice. I was thinking I'd have a vets visit anyway, its good to get them checked when they're getting a bit senior! I'll check her hip/thigh bones tonight but I think for peace of mind I should just take her to get checked out.


----------



## izz (Apr 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw, how is Peg with cat milk ? Apologies if you've mentioned it already. Regarding the cat carrier, we now have one in the living room all the time and leave it open and occasionally put a bow of food in it, so they don't associate it with going to the V.E.T.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2016)

izz said:


> Vintage Paw, how is Peg with cat milk ? Apologies if you've mentioned it already. Regarding the cat carrier, we now have one in the living room all the time and leave it open and occasionally put a bow of food in it, so they don't associate it with going to the V.E.T.



She hates cat milk 

I swear she's the most awkward bugger ever.

I keep the carrier in the living room, she uses it to hide behind when she's hunting down her toys  She was fine going in the carrier when I took her previously, but this time she was having none of it, likely because she already felt shit. But I am going to start giving her treats in it so we can hopefully avoid this again down the line.

The vet called me back. He thinks I should take her back and he'll give her a different painkiller, and some anti-biotics to try to see her through the weekend. He said it sounds like there might be a bit of improvement since she's not agitated 24/7 (the first night she was up and down and pacing all night long poor love), but since it hasn't been a massive improvement and she's still miserable it's time to try something else. So she's booked in for the morning. 

Wish me luck with the carrier 

She's been sleeping behind me while I've been watching Dinnerladies this afternoon. Apparently this is comfortable:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2016)

And we get to learn what she's like being given medication by hand.

OH GOODY.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Wish me luck with the carrier


 
best of luck.

the sort of carriers where you open the top rather than a little door at one end may be easier - with them, you can usually pick kitteh up, and get them in tail end first, this means even if they stick all their legs out, gravity tends to win.



Vintage Paw said:


> And we get to learn what she's like being given medication by hand.


 


have fun...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw - tabs or liquid ?

I've "experience" with both ... as I'm sure you have !

Liver paste ?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm considering a new carrier. She was fine with this one at first... 

Liquid - vetagesic (or however you spell it), he's going to give her an injection of it tomorrow and pre-load some syringes to squirt in her mouth ("under the tongue" lol). I'm going to ask his advice for the best way to attempt it. I tried the old towel/fullbodycontact/pray method with Charlie and it was just simply horrific. 

Sadly she doesn't like the liver paste. Not that it'd be any good for a liquid anyway. She's a weird cat. She has no interest in human foods at all. Turns her nose up at chicken, cheese, marmite, liver paste, she'll take a tiny lick of butter but no more, haven't tried ham yet because I never buy it - maybe I'll get some one day.

She's not eaten much today, but she's slept loads. Not too worried at the moment as hopefully it means she's not feeling the discomfort she was earlier. Want to get her to eat something though so I can get watery sauce into her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 22, 2016)

She's been a bit perkier this evening. Not much straining, and we had a bit of a play earlier. She's refusing to eat almost everything though, and that includes licking the sauce off stuff. And of course won't drink anything.

AJNSDIFSJDNG:ISJNISJDGNDJNFLZKJDNFGKJSGNSJN


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 22, 2016)

Our kitty-flap between the kitchen and the garden is *BACK IN ACTION*  (and no longer gaffa-taped closed) for the first time since early March 2015 ...... since Worf had his leg broken  by next door's horrible out of control dog, remember that story?, we've only been letting the cats out into the garden under *very* strict supervision 

But the arsehole neighbours have recently moved out**!  

**As our cats can once again now .... kitten-joy!


----------



## idumea (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 22, 2016)

Well, it was still a struggle but I knew what to expect and we only had two carrier escapes before I managed to fasten her in. Lots of pitiful miaows. 

Antibiotic injection, Vetergesic injection, Vetergesic syringes to be administered orally twice a day over the weekend, and I'm to phone him on Monday to "touch base" *shudder* (it's a good job he's handsome) and let him know how she is.

She had another good explore of his room while he was preparing the meds. Lots of rubbing, lots of mewing, lots of jumping up on the counter and sniffing the sink and the computer.

She's been in a very explory mood since she's been ill. This morning she decided the top of the fridge was the best place to miaow at me from. 

Anyway, she's not doing too badly. I suspect this would have cleared up quite nicely on its own, but of course without any kind of pain relief she would have been really very miserable. And the ABs are more of a precaution because she's been licking her bits an awful lot and they've been quite raw - don't want a secondary infection to develop with all that squatting on the floor and in her tray that she's doing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 22, 2016)

Guess who had a little drink from one of her new water fountains?

It'll be the only time she ever does, I'm sure.

One downstairs, a different one upstairs. Maximum opportunity for drinkage.

Of course, the jug I was filling it from was infinitely more interesting.

Because of course it was.

This is the equivalent of the box the toys comes in, for a cat who doesn't like boxes and has issues with drinking water.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 23, 2016)

It (the vetergesic) got squirted on her fucking feet because I just can't fucking do it.

I don't think I'm cut out to care for a cat.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks like the final Casper barrier is starting to crumble and weaken - he's come over for a stroke 

Not only that, but he was a "bit wobbly on his feet" in a good way, and he fell over on his side for a TUMMY TICKLE

I got in a goodly tummy tickle - he's fully on his back with all 4 legs pointing upwards - realises what's going on and starts to wriggle to right himself - but the effect that this had was to make the tummy rub even better

He's now sulking away from me . . . feeling "dirty and used" - but I don't care


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 24, 2016)

Martha's home!


----------



## toggle (Apr 24, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Martha's home!



brilliant


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 24, 2016)

All sat down watching the Snooker now. Well she's sleeping on a lap!​


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 24, 2016)

Good news CNT 

Colin earlier


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 24, 2016)

Lovey mog, perfect paws. My step-cat, who lives upstairs, has gone to stay with his grandma for a few weeks. The resident cat is never happy about this, and hides.


----------



## toggle (Apr 24, 2016)

my two are now sitting within a tails length of each other with no hissing or staring contests. i think the key change was that they both outstared another cat who came into their garden and moved within inches of each other at a run to as they herded it out. the focus on the other cat got them cloeby without attention on each other and they now accept each other more. it's quite a relief, cause although they never fought, it's quite tiring livingwith swearing cats for 4 months.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 24, 2016)

We managed to catch a couple of episodes of Meerkat Manor earlier. That's all that did get caught, though.


----------



## story (Apr 24, 2016)

So I went to flat-sit for a friend over the weekend. Since it was a place where my One-eyed-cat had lived during a period of fostering a few years ago, I brought him with me. In the travelling crate, he yowled mournfully, having some kind of PTSD flashback to the endless ferrying to-and-fro when he had to have his eye treated, sewed shut, and eventually removed. But the instant he saw the entrance of the flat, he stopped mid-yowl.

We had a lovely little holiday together, just the two of us. One-eyed-cat confidentially saw off the fella who has taken over his back yard. I think the successful seeing off was a tonic for him.

Anyway, this week, I've noticed something that has probably going on for a while: he greets me with a two-tone vocalisation that, I think, is his version of "Hello!" He has different noises for "Food. now!" and "Open the bloody door cos I can't be arsed with the catflap" and "Excuse me, but this rain is unacceptable to me, do something about it now please" so forth. But this two-tone "Wah-wow" does seem to be a greeting. And when I reply with "Hello " we get into an interactive loop. He gets bored before I do....

I once had a cat who learned how to say "Egg". It did take me a while to work out what she was saying, and she got fairly exasperated with me a few times while she was training me. It was a command to deliver an egg to her, broken and stirred but not whisked. She had been nicking them from the counter top, so obviously I moved the eggs. But also, I think she didn't like the shell debris when she'd rolled it off the counter onto  the floor to break it.

No one believes me though.

She was a dead smart cat. Y'know, one of those that you think "If she could read, she'd be less bored..." She spent a fair few days trying to turn the key in the lock of the back door, cos she'd observed that the door only opened if the key was turned. Her frustration when she gave up was very clear. It wasn't "I am defeated...." It was more "Curse this slow evolutionary meander towards opposable thimbs!!"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 25, 2016)

I got Peggy (amongst other things - quite the toy haul this weekend) one of those spiky things that's meant to slow their eating down.

It took a few Dreamies to encourage her to use it, but now she's using it like a pro for her normal biscuits.

It frustrates her, slows her down, makes eating more of an experience and more interesting, and I'm tentatively wondering if it's making her eat more of her wet food. Because she ate quite a bit of her early morning wet breakfast _and_ her lunchtime wet. 

She still won't drink any fucking water though. 

Her cystitis seems to have completely cleared up now. Hopefully the residual behavioural quirks will settle down over this week as it all becomes a dim and distant memory.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 25, 2016)

Here it is:






I bought a different kind when I first got her, but it was quite an involved and large white rectangle of plastic with lots of different shapes and mazes and so on. She really wasn't interested in it at all, despite the Dreamie training. But she's taken to this one really well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 25, 2016)

It didn't come with the cat pictured


----------



## Libertad (Apr 25, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> It didn't come with the cat pictured



That's just a serving suggestion.


----------



## petee (Apr 25, 2016)

your cat is not responsible for your Intermittent Explosive Disorder






Cats Again Get a Bad Rap in Toxoplasmosis Coverage | Catster


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 25, 2016)

story said:


> So I went to flat-sit for a friend over the weekend. Since it was a place where my One-eyed-cat had lived during a period of fostering a few years ago, I brought him with me. In the travelling crate, he yowled mournfully, having some kind of PTSD flashback to the endless ferrying to-and-fro when he had to have his eye treated, sewed shut, and eventually removed. But the instant he saw the entrance of the flat, he stopped mid-yowl.
> 
> We had a lovely little holiday together, just the two of us. One-eyed-cat confidentially saw off the fella who has taken over his back yard. I think the successful seeing off was a tonic for him.
> 
> ...


A mate of my Dad's had a cat who could ask for bones.


----------



## story (Apr 25, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> A mate of my Dad's had a cat who could ask for bones.




How?


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 25, 2016)

story said:


> How?


By saying his closest approximation of the word. Bownzz.


----------



## story (Apr 25, 2016)

Did you see that clip of the wet cat saying "No more..." ?

And it was in an American accent.


Here it is:


----------



## izz (Apr 26, 2016)

story said:


> Did you see that clip of the wet cat saying "No more..." ?
> 
> And it was in an American accent.
> 
> ...



I just want to pick that kitty up in a big fluffy towel and never never shower it again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 26, 2016)

Remind me not to watch videos with noisy cats while Peggy is in the room


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 26, 2016)

It played for 3 seconds before I realised, then I switched it off. Still, there she is, stood next to the speakers staring intently at them as if there is some interloper in her house.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 26, 2016)

In other news, that spiky biscuit frustrator still seems to be working. More wet food eaten today


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 27, 2016)

In which Peggy confronts the feathers:


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2016)

Colin wishes you all well


----------



## High Voltage (May 1, 2016)

The day when I go for the first Casper Pick up is approaching - he's now coming over for strokes, pretty much on demand now - a quick snap of the fingers and he's over for some serious itchin' - I've managed to rub both sides and lower tummy whilst stroking him, in a preparatory pick up move and there's NO SIGN of him being wary at all - now part of me wants to get the attempted pick up over and done with to see how he reacts but part of me wants to leave him in a state of blissful unawareness incase I do need to pick him up to get him to the vets and I don't want to blow the trust that's built up just to see if I can pick him up


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2016)

Well done !

Although, if there is a vet visit close ahead, that might blow it even further.
If you have the time and opportunity, press ahead and get him used to being picked up for something like cuddles.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 1, 2016)

The spiky purple biscuit frustrator continues to earn its keep.

Peggy has got into quite the routine of asking for wet food now. I give her a bowl of wet and at the same time sprinkle a small amount of biscuits in her frustrator (official name, as far as I'm concerned), and she'll eat 3/4 of the wet food, walk away for a little wash, go back and eat a few more morsels, have a wash, go and argue with the frustrator for a while to get a few biscuits, then have some more wet. She doesn't always finish all the wet, but every now and again she will damn as near. It has now, however, become a rarity for her to leave any of the sauce at the very least (this only happens when I push my luck and try something she really, really hates -- I've just given 4 boxes of HiLife Senior Terrines away because the bugger really won't touch them). I'm happy she's getting enough moisture in her diet now. 

So, should any of you find yourself in receipt of a cat who eats dry and won't eat wet, I heartily recommend giving the spiky purple biscuit frustrator a go. After 8 months of trying different ways to wean her to wet, this is the only thing that has made any kind of difference. She's still not what I'd describe as a wet food eater, because it's obvious she's 'settling' - but she regularly eats wet food now (if not all of it).


----------



## High Voltage (May 1, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Well done !
> 
> Although, if there is a vet visit close ahead, that might blow it even further.
> If you have the time and opportunity, press ahead and get him used to being picked up for something like cuddles.



Ouch!11!! - well, that could've gone better - the second he felt his feet leaving the ground he went into full on wheel spinning mode and I ended up with a face full of sharp claws - one cut on my nose and 3 nice little digs on my other cheek

And I went and got them some "nice" food as treats from the pet shop as well - ungrateful little shits


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 1, 2016)




----------



## High Voltage (May 1, 2016)

It's alright - the bloods stopped flowing freely now - through the miracle of alum


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 1, 2016)

It's just a warning so you don't forget your place.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 2, 2016)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear.

Heard a noise. Peg going crazy because a cat has jumped on the kitchen roof (which she can see from the living room). The cat is beautiful, lovely fluffy and grey, looks like it could be a BSH or even a Burmese. Quite stocky. No collar. I haven't seen it around before I don't think. 

The cat jumps down into the garden, and Peg goes into the kitchen, jumps on the windowsill to get a good look. Grey cat spots her, jumps on the recycling bin, from there to the dustbin, from there to the outside of the kitchen window.

Oh boy.

Peggy really doesn't like cats.

She hisses at it, it hisses back. I usher her away because she's clearly distressed. Grey cat fucks off.

I let Peg back into the kitchen because she wants to make sure it's gone. She's sat on the window, really jumpy, jumping at everything that moves, including leaves, flies, air currents 

From my kitchen, which is a long extension on the back of the house, I can see the backs of my neighbour's houses. I know next door has got a new cat (ginger). I idly look up at her back bedroom window. There's the cat. Sat on the windowsill. Staring intently at Peg.

Oh dear.

But Peg hasn't seen it. She's desperately scanning the back yards for signs of grey cat.

Except for when she glances up and... uh oh.

So now she's staring at ginger cat, ginger cat is staring at her, and grey cat has disappeared into the ether no doubt chuckling in a maniacal way thinking about the chaos it's wrought. 

This is going to do wonders for Peg's stress levels


----------



## High Voltage (May 3, 2016)

Face healing nicely, you can hardly see the scars <dramaqueen/>

Casper really is becoming a bit of a cuddle monster. It's interesting watching how things move around, we've got 2 rather large cat trees in our downstairs area

Originally FiFi used to have exclusive use of them, what with the boys being kept in their safe room. As we've let them out there's been a bit of a switch around, with FiFi being, and there's no easy way to say this, eased out and the boys have taken over both trees

Only now FiFi's starting to re-assert her position on tree one and Casper is starting to show interest in coming over to me when I'm sat on the sofa - he's just about jumping up onto the arm of the sofa and then onto the back of the sofa where he's starting to have strokes

Last night we had Clive and FiFi both in tree 1 - Clive in low nest, FiFi in middle nest - both curled up and apparently not stressing - and Casper on the sofa - now I'm scoring this as a subtle change in the dynamic with FiFi re-claiming her nest at the cost of having to share the sofa with Casper - OK, this only lasted for 20-30 minutes but it was peace, of a kind


----------



## twentythreedom (May 4, 2016)

Aaargh  Colin killed a baby blue tit and chewed its head off  He's been really good lately, the nightly curfew and jingly bells have helped, but he must've been unable to resist the urge

RIP little birdie


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Face healing nicely, you can hardly see the scars <dramaqueen/>
> 
> Casper really is becoming a bit of a cuddle monster. It's interesting watching how things move around, we've got 2 rather large cat trees in our downstairs area
> 
> ...



I'm so chuffed about all of this. It barely seems like last week that you were fretting over whether the boys would ever settle and accept any human contact. This feels like a proper success story. It's only a matter of time before all three settle into a routine where they understand who's where in the pecking order. I think FiFi will be okay in the long run. It's good that she's seemingly reasserting herself a bit.


----------



## Cloo (May 4, 2016)

As the kids got out of the car, this local resident spent a few minutes having a gander:


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 5, 2016)

T-minus 30 days until new kittens arrive


----------



## trabuquera (May 5, 2016)

^ well that's MORE than enough time to get a new cameraphone and sixty memory cards/sticks together, isn't it? urban will be expecting no excuses...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2016)

Peggy's new 'thing' is hairballs, sometimes with no hairball production.

Poor love. I reckon she's got a big one at the moment. She did one last week, one this week, and has had a couple of big old hacking sessions which didn't result in anything other than a couple of minutes of misery.

Managed to get her to lick some anti-hairball paste off her paws this morning. Will persevere with that. She's shorthaired, but very fastidious, and seems to moult a fair deal. She hates being brushed, doesn't like oily foods, and is all-round a fussy bugger. I don't want to switch to an anti-hairball food if there are other ways to deal with it. Not nice watching her retching with no result. And when she did manage one earlier in the week it was a massive bugger.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2016)

I should add she eats grass almost every day, whether she's got hairballs or not. She loves her grass.


----------



## CRI (May 6, 2016)

Breeze has started doing hairballs, too, and she only did them rarely until about 3 months ago.  I need to brush her more, but she has grown less happy about me brushing her.  When I get off here, it may be headlock and Furminator time.

I phoned to book her into the poodle parlour for a trim, hoping to get in tomorrow, or at least sometime next week. Nope - early June is the nearest slot they have!  Seems quite a few kitties are opting for the fur dresser these days.  She looked pretty weird for a couple months after the trim last year, but I think she as relieved from losing a lot of hair.  Should I opt for one of those comedy cuts - with a fade, or to make her look like a tiger or something?

Getting on better with the pups, for the most part, as well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 6, 2016)

CRI said:


> I phoned to book her into the poodle parlour for a trim


 









CRI said:


> Getting on better with the pups, for the most part, as well.


 
yes, i suppose going from a look of withering contempt to a look of indifference is an improvement


----------



## CRI (May 6, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, i suppose going from a look of withering contempt to a look of indifference is an improvement


Yes, something like that might be fun - for about 5 minutes, then embarrassing! =D

It is hilarious how most of the time in photos, the dogs always look so eager, while Breeze emits variations on the, "What am I doing with these clowns?" look.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 6, 2016)

More dry heaving overnight.

She licked a bit of butter off her paw earlier, will try with more anti-hairball paste later. 

Could be it's not a hairball at all, but a piece of grass stuck in her gullet, or something. She seems mostly fine otherwise. Maybe a bit off her food, difficult to tell because she's a fussy bugger. She's having a kip atm.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2016)

Oh for goodness sake. I might have to take her back the vet.



She's been asleep most of the day, been off her food for the most part. She just woke up, did a couple of irritated sneezes, then started her dry hacking thing again. She's just licked the sauce off some food, which is something, but she's not a happy bunny. 

I'll give them a call for advice in the morning.

Right now I feel like any cat I touch turns to shit.


----------



## toggle (May 7, 2016)

fwiw, madamme does the dry yacking thing quite a bit. no other issues and it's reduced by hairball pastes or oils but dosen't go away entirely. it is a little worse when she's shedding a lot. but it's mostly when she's been out ages (as in more than a day) and has probably eaten several rodents. nothing about her behavior indicates that she's anywhere near as upset about it as her people are. as in she is back sound asleep straight after finishing, or rolling over for tickles and purrs.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 7, 2016)

Warning. The following pictures may cause you to squeeze whatever you are holding and make an involuntary high pitched squeal





lamb1979 's friend sent some pictures of the kittens. We are having the female tabby and one of the beige boys




You have been warned














Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## High Voltage (May 7, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> We are having the female tabby and one of the beige boys . . .



But . . . that only makes two and I count four . . . unless you're getting the other two at a later date, that would make sense


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 7, 2016)

Ha if only it did!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2016)

Mr. Kippers being A LION!!


----------



## High Voltage (May 7, 2016)

Why is it, on what is being reported as "The first hot weekend of the year" - both of the boys have just come in damp

Great, and now they're fighting, probably a play fight, but it sounds pretty full on - no doubt they'll come hoppity skipping down the stairs in a minute wanting 2nd breakfast


----------



## A380 (May 7, 2016)

I think Ms A380 junior is playing with fire here.


----------



## trabuquera (May 7, 2016)

Mumbles274 thanks for the warning. I really did go OOOOOUUUCCCHHH, aloud, from the cute. some almost unearthly bobble-head action going on there. *bates breath*


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Warning. The following pictures may cause you to squeeze whatever you are holding and make an involuntary high pitched squeal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'LL TAKE TEN


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2016)

toggle said:


> fwiw, madamme does the dry yacking thing quite a bit. no other issues and it's reduced by hairball pastes or oils but dosen't go away entirely. it is a little worse when she's shedding a lot. but it's mostly when she's been out ages (as in more than a day) and has probably eaten several rodents. nothing about her behavior indicates that she's anywhere near as upset about it as her people are. as in she is back sound asleep straight after finishing, or rolling over for tickles and purrs.



Thank you, that's reassuring. 

I did end up taking her to the vet this morning, mostly because she does seem miserable at the moment and is sleeping a lot more than usual (and more heavily), and because she's not bringing anything up and is a bit spluttery sometimes I'd worked myself up into a lather worrying in case it was a respiratory problem. Her lungs sound fine, her heart sounded fine, he could feel no lumps in her tummy and she didn't complain when being prodded and poked around there or her throat. He couldn't see anything in her mouth or throat, as far as he can see without aid anyway.

He gave her something for irritation and nausea that doesn't last very long but might just give her a bit of relief if it's just an irritation from bringing up hair earlier on, with the advice to keep on giving the hairball paste and see how she goes.

Since she's sleeping so heavily I'm going to try a sneaky brush with the zoomgroom later. It's already meant I can slather on the hairball paste (all over her leg) without her realising, then pop a little bit on her nose to wake her up and irritate her sufficiently that she licks the rest off (begrudgingly). She hates it (as with most things that aren't biscuits).


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2016)

I feel a bit like helicopter mum, but all the palaver with Charlie has firmly implanted a 'better safe than sorry' approach, since frankly he nearly died before he was diagnosed with his thyroid.


----------



## toggle (May 7, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I feel a bit like helicopter mum, but all the palaver with Charlie has firmly implanted a 'better safe than sorry' approach, since frankly he nearly died before he was diagnosed with his thyroid.



the moment you said that she just wasn't herself was the moment you made that decision. and considering how subtle cat igns can be, then i reckon - good call. i just wanted yo say that some cats yak more than others and there was no need to panic just because of that. i reckon the mice must be breeding out there, cause madamme is doing her going out, coming home and yacking. so mouse fur, bones or something. she never vomits and is good as gold about it all. i'd also worry if she was 'not herself' as well as starting a yack fest.

will she eat fish in oil? seem to remember you talking about tuna water, so might be wirth trying it in oil if she likes the taste. oil or butter seems to help madamme.


----------



## oryx (May 8, 2016)

Had a bit of a crisis with our elderly cat Tiggy (coming up to 22 ) this afternoon. Her rear legs have suddenly gone wobbly and she has been falling over.

We ended up at the emergency vet in Streatham. It's a back problem like a slipped disc or trapped nerve, apparently. She's had an anti-inflammatory injection and been prescribed an oral version of the same. This does seem to have made her slightly better but she is not out of the woods. She's due at the usual vet on Monday anyway.

I'm hoping she comes through this and we have her a bit longer (she's a feisty little thing and good for 21) but my main worry is how much it will devastate my partner, who's had her since kittenhood, when she eventually goes. I will also be very upset but have lost cats before, at least three before their time, and know Tiggy is lucky to have had a long and happy life.

It was our younger cat's birthday  today (I know for definite the day she was born) and she had a miserable day thinking the carrier basket was for her and hiding in the garden! 

Currently staying up late keeping an eye in Tiggy so my OH can get some sleep. I'm a night owl and he's a lark.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 8, 2016)

He was just lying there like this


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2016)

toggle said:


> the moment you said that she just wasn't herself was the moment you made that decision. and considering how subtle cat igns can be, then i reckon - good call. i just wanted yo say that some cats yak more than others and there was no need to panic just because of that. i reckon the mice must be breeding out there, cause madamme is doing her going out, coming home and yacking. so mouse fur, bones or something. she never vomits and is good as gold about it all. i'd also worry if she was 'not herself' as well as starting a yack fest.
> 
> will she eat fish in oil? seem to remember you talking about tuna water, so might be wirth trying it in oil if she likes the taste. oil or butter seems to help madamme.



Thanks. I think I did the right thing. She was mostly fine yesterday, and has been today so far. She does a little splutter now and again. I'm not convinced it's hairball related but time will tell. Whatever shots he gave her seem to have made her less miserable, at least. She's been eating more or less normally and playing with her toys today, and last night.

I tried her with tuna in sunflower oil - she turned her nose up at it. Charlie used to do the same, and he was addicted to tuna like it was crack.

I have discovered, however, she isn't quite the non-cat I thought she was -- I tried her with a bit of ham today. She likes it! So I let her have a few little pieces. She didn't seem to do that thing many cats do, where they get the taste for it and ask for more... the only thing she does that with is her usual biscuits or the dreaded Dreamies. Such an odd animal.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2016)

oryx said:


> Had a bit of a crisis with our elderly cat Tiggy (coming up to 22 ) this afternoon. Her rear legs have suddenly gone wobbly and she has been falling over.
> 
> We ended up at the emergency vet in Streatham. It's a back problem like a slipped disc or trapped nerve, apparently. She's had an anti-inflammatory injection and been prescribed an oral version of the same. This does seem to have made her slightly better but she is not out of the woods. She's due at the usual vet on Monday anyway.
> 
> ...



How's Tiggy doing today? Metacam (the anti-inflammatory) can work wonders - it's a life-line for a lot of cats who have arthritis, for example. Keep an eye in case she gets a poorly tummy with it - that's one of the side-effects and you need to stop it immediately if she does (the vet probably told you this, but I've had some that didn't) - it can be dangerous to the kidneys if they take badly to it. That said, at her age it's a case of balancing what would give her the best quality of life.

Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## oryx (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for asking vp - she is better today than yesterday, but still stumbling a bit and sleeping a lot. 

The vet did warn us about danger to kidneys - luckily she is drinking a lot. Thanks a lot for the advice though.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 9, 2016)

Warning: the following post contains more images of a squeefic nature




Oh my bloody god they are cute








I'll love em and pet and keep em real good






This is the fawn one I am drawn too but will see how lamb1979 and her daughter feel between the 2






And this lovely young lady is a certainly going to be coming home


----------



## twentythreedom (May 9, 2016)

Aww!  

*thread explodes*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2016)

oryx said:


> Had a bit of a crisis with our elderly cat Tiggy


 


(((tiggy)))

(((oryx and partner)))

(((sulking younger kitteh)))



Mumbles274 said:


> Warning: the following post contains more images of a squeefic nature


 
squee!


----------



## oryx (May 9, 2016)

Cheers Puddy_Tat - Tiggy is still improving. Walking a bit more normally and eating a bit more but still not back to 100%.

Youngest is more normal but can definitely tell there is something not 100% right in the house! I think her carrierbasketphobia has subsided a little.

Those kittens...well! They're all lovely pics but the third one down is just beyond cute.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2016)

oryx said:


> Tiggy is still improving


 




oryx said:


> carrierbasketphobia


 


neighbour's kitty was in a friendly mood this afternoon.

i got back after a weekend away, and had a lot of stuff to get out of the car, and this took some time as kitty insisted on a fuss each time i went past.  even wanting tummy rubs twice.  which is quite unusual for her - she often doesn't want stroking at all...


----------



## trabuquera (May 9, 2016)

* explodes in a shower of glitter*

that little fawn-coloured chap (killing the mouse toy) looks like he's got sort of marbly tabby stripes in shades of fawn. photo illusion or just a trick of the light because of the way his fur lies, or truth? because a tabby pattern in subtle neutrals would be even cooler than a dark tabby or a one-colour fawn. (no slight to mademoiselle who's also got a kissable face.) who am I kidding they're all ridiculously adorable.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 9, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> * explodes in a shower of glitter*
> 
> that little fawn-coloured chap (killing the mouse toy) looks like he's got sort of marbly tabby stripes in shades of fawn. photo illusion or just a trick of the light because of the way his fur lies, or truth? because a tabby pattern in subtle neutrals would be even cooler than a dark tabby or a one-colour fawn. (no slight to mademoiselle who's also got a kissable face.) who am I kidding they're all ridiculously adorable.


Yes, def has tabby markings within the fawn.. As does his brother.. Very cute and I don't think I've seen a cat like it before


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2016)

Antibiotics, tetanus jab, bandages, pain, one very smug cat.

I accidentally touched Peggy's belly in her sleep, while I was half asleep at 4am.

I nearly fainted.

Massive gashes along the palm, the back, and all my fingers, as well as a very deep one on my index finger that has swollen and split and looks just lovely.

She looks smug.


----------



## sim667 (May 11, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Antibiotics, tetanus jab, bandages, pain, one very smug cat.
> 
> I accidentally touched Peggy's belly in her sleep, while I was half asleep at 4am.
> 
> ...


The cat ruined your arm? Or your arm was already ruined and you forgot and touched her belly in your sleep?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2016)

Cat ruined my hand. Quite impressive really.


----------



## sim667 (May 11, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cat ruined my hand. Quite impressive really.



'kinell..... if mine did that I'd seriously be reconsidering cat ownership.


----------



## toggle (May 11, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cat ruined my hand. Quite impressive really.


ouch, ouch ouch.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2016)

She's actually the most gentle cat, she never scratches or bites in anger or as a warning. This was purely because she was in a deep sleep and she would have interpreted it as an attack. Neither of us knew quite wtf was going on. I don't blame her in the least.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2016)

I went into proper shock, most likely because it woke me up. White as a sheet, hands went tingly numb, head rushing, I couldn't see properly, dizzy, red hot, sweating steam almost. How I didn't faint I don't know.

I should really have gone to get it looked at when it happened but I just wanted to lie down before the floor came rushing up at me.

I've never had shock like that before. Fucking scary.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2016)

Look at that smug fucking grin on her face though.

"You take me to the vet? I'll put you in the fucking vets."


----------



## trabuquera (May 11, 2016)

yeowch VP! Sorry about the gore and the scare. I always thought of the Peg as a sweet old lady, maybe even a bit nervy and shy sometimes. Obviously I was stereotyping her...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2016)

Thanks.

She is sweet!! Daftly so. But I guess if you feel under attack you defend yourself.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 11, 2016)

yee-owwchhh ! poor you Vintage Paw - hope that all heals up quickly.
I know she was just defending herself when woken up out of a deep sleep, and I doubt she'll remember the incident, but she is normally quite quiet and calm - not an ankle killer at all.


----------



## fishfinger (May 11, 2016)

Ouch Vintage Paw !  that looks and sounds very painful.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2016)

Poor love is still having her hacking incidents. I'll have to take her back eventually I reckon. I'll see how she goes. Couldn't physically get her in her carrier at the moment!


----------



## colacubes (May 11, 2016)

Jesus


----------



## oryx (May 11, 2016)

Wow, that's some injury from a cat! Hope it heals up soon.


----------



## pogofish (May 12, 2016)

I thought the recycling seemed a bit heavy today:


----------



## toggle (May 12, 2016)

'Vomit-inducing' cat food recalled as owners warned NOT to feed it to felines


Hill’s Pet Nutrition has recalled cat food pouches after they were found to contain vomit inducing levels of iron.

The major pet nutrition firm said certain packs of its chicken and fish cat food pouches contain a large amount of iron, which can cause digestive upset, including vomited and diarrhoea.

Thefelinefood was pumped full of iron in error by an ingredient supplier.

The Food Standards Agency are urging pet owners not to feed their cats the foodstuff but instead return it to their nearest store for a full refund.

Owners who have already fed it to their cat should consult a vet, they said.

In a statement, Hill's nutrition said: "Hill’s Pet Nutrition is voluntarily recalling specific manufacturing batches of the singleserving cat food pouches identified by date codes listed below.

"Due to an error by an ingredient supplier, the products contain high levels of iron.

"The issue in the United Kingdom is limited to the products and date codes listed."


----------



## TikkiB (May 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cat ruined my hand. Quite impressive really.


I liked that, because Peggy has filled me with Awe.  Not because I 'liked' the injury


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 12, 2016)

She is pretty awe inspiring with her defensive prowess, it's true.

She just managed to bring up a hairball, after a couple of weeks of dry hacking. It wasn't that big, but wasn't tiny either. She did a bit more hacking after, so I doubt that's the end of it. Pretty certain there's something else going on here.


----------



## High Voltage (May 13, 2016)

Got back home yesterday afternoon after having been working away since Monday - who should be there to welcome me but both of the boys and both of them came out for strokes

Also, Casper later succumbed to some pretty serious tummy rubs - starting off with two handed side rubs, he then proceeds, once again, to "fall over" and presents himself for general rubbin' in the tummy/chin area. He's also now starting to give me gentle bites and "no-claws" rear feet kicks and front paws/with claws ever so gentle cat itches resulting in severe kitten type nicks - it appears he knows how to play gentle


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 13, 2016)

Went for a follow up today. Most of my hand is fine. Scratches still look angry on my palm but arent showing any signs of being a bother. Index finger is a sorry mess. Around the biggest wound it's swollen to buggery. The deep slice has split open like a star. Ugh. Didn't feel too painful when she was having a prod to see if it's infected. We thought it was at first but it may just be dead white skin after all. She's sending a swab off to make sure I'm on the right ABs. Im going back on Monday for another check and new dressings. Not in much pain, just the odd twinge around the biggest wound and annoyances because the whole finger is swollen. She said the swelling and pain is normal. 

Sorry for lack of punctuation, cant type well!


----------



## story (May 13, 2016)

Christ, Vintage Paw ! 

I guess it goes to show how gentle they are with us normally, even when they're having a go.

And also, your username now....


----------



## story (May 13, 2016)

My old fella, Mr One-eyed-cat. Oh he's such a delight. But I was a bit worried the other day when he didn't get up for breakfast. I'd been off work for a week (a "stay-cation", I think it's called) and he was basking in the glory of continuous attention and responses.

The first day I went back, he got up with me, all gleeful that I wasn't laying in past dawn, when he thinks is a good time to get up for first breakfast. He proper drooped when I said "Cheerio" and left and locked the door behind me though. And the next day when I got up as normal for work, but he didn't get up. Well, he did, he got up enough to turn his back on me.

And when I got home, he ignored me again. Just long enough to make go for looking for him, so that he could turn his back on me again.

And then the last two nights, this chap, who is getting on for 17 years old, who has outlived his sister-wife, and all his offspring, went a-galloping around the house, upstairs and downstairs, clicking and cluttering and chittering and chattering, landing flat-footed and sliding against the skirting.

Full moon and a change in the weather. What else could it be, eh?


----------



## Bakunin (May 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks.
> 
> She is sweet!! Daftly so. But I guess if you feel under attack you defend yourself.


----------



## pogofish (May 15, 2016)

My two are not impressed with me tonight.

I came home from a night out with napkin full of tasty scraps for them but the scraps ended-up being devoured by the small female hedgehog that was rooting around in the plants by my back door.

So it looks like I have cats and hedgehogs coexisting in the same garden again!


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 15, 2016)

I went to visit the kittens again yesterday. lamb1979 has a key to the house they are living in. Her friend is decorating it before moving in so mum and little ones have been moved there for some peace






They were very peaceful


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 15, 2016)

Recreating the chest scene from Alien


----------



## Me76 (May 15, 2016)

New family members joined us today.  
  
No names yet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 15, 2016)

Steve and Raphael.

Gorgeous kitties!!


----------



## Libertad (May 15, 2016)

Me76 said:


> New family members joined us today.
> View attachment 86909 View attachment 86910
> No names yet.



You could call them Left and Right. Cute kittens as well.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 15, 2016)

Caractacus and Boudicca 

Aww


----------



## StoneRoad (May 15, 2016)

awww, so cute !


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 15, 2016)

Say hello to Chiba


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 15, 2016)

jannerboyuk said:


> Say hello to Chiba


 
o hai, chiba


----------



## trabuquera (May 16, 2016)

*yelps with delight at all the kittens*


----------



## CRI (May 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thanks.
> 
> She is sweet!! Daftly so. But I guess if you feel under attack you defend yourself.




Hope you're okay!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2016)

Thanks! Not really in any pain now - the odd bit of stinging around the biggest wound. Back to the nurse this afternoon for dressing change and because she wants to keep an eye on it. I'll take pictures of the resulting scars, which will no doubt be very impressive.


----------



## Me76 (May 17, 2016)

They now both have names.  The ginger one is Orson and the tabby is Oscar.


----------



## fishfinger (May 17, 2016)

They're beautiful


----------



## TikkiB (May 17, 2016)

<feeling breathless from all the kitten pics>


----------



## Libertad (May 17, 2016)

Squeeeeeeeeee


----------



## QOTH (May 17, 2016)

Ahhhhhhhh 

Is there actually anything nicer than lying on the sofa with a kitten asleep on your chest?  A tiny alive thing.


----------



## Me76 (May 17, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Ahhhhhhhh
> 
> Is there actually anything nicer than lying on the sofa with a kitten asleep on your chest?  A tiny alive thing.


Having two kittens asleep on your chest!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 17, 2016)

I just learned that ginger cat next door is called Simba. He's been let out once and didnt return for a bit, so shes a bit wary about letting him out again, although he used to go out in her last area.

I also met grey cat yesterday. Grey cat is very friendly. Its fur isnt in great condition, but then it was rolling in the road for tickles. Under all that really thick bushy fur it felt thinner than id have liked. Will investigate to see if it does have a home or not. It's always hanging around outside the same house.


----------



## petee (May 17, 2016)

oscar seems quite pleased with his fabulousness


----------



## Me76 (May 17, 2016)

Oscar is indeed very aware of his fabulousness and is a total camera whore.  Trying to get a face on one of Orson, who seems to run away from the camera, without Oscar lens blocking him is very very difficult!


----------



## bi0boy (May 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I just learned that ginger cat next door is called Simba.



I'd like to learn more of my neighbourhood cats' names. I only know one down the road, a long-haired tabby called Bottle Brush.


----------



## pogofish (May 17, 2016)

As well as the hedgehog - Which I've seen again - three more times, so it must be a resident, I was woken early by the sound of black and white cat growling in the window.

When I looked out, a small cute tortoisehell kitty scarpered up the garden.  Looks like a new cat in the area?  I only know of one tortiseshell/white cat that lives at the other end of the street but I thik it is bigger, although I only know it because it sits on top of its high wall late at night and watches people stotting back from the pub with distain.


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 17, 2016)

Settling in, exploring, all worn out


----------



## trabuquera (May 17, 2016)

absolutely stinkin' cute.
(are you teaching that kitten to be a management consultant ? Because humanity might not be able to resist the onslaught.


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 17, 2016)

Project Manager


----------



## twentythreedom (May 18, 2016)

Colin has committed GBH on another pigeon 

Managed to get it before he killed it - he's torn out most feathers from pigeon's back and chest but it doesn't look like anything is broken or bleeding so my mum (Mrs Doolittle) has put pigeon in a box in a warm dry place with food and water. Probably futile, but fingers crossed. 

Bloody fucking cat


----------



## QOTH (May 18, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin has committed GBH on another pigeon
> 
> Managed to get it before he killed it - he's torn out most feathers from pigeon's back and chest but it doesn't look like anything is broken or bleeding so my mum (Mrs Doolittle) has put pigeon in a box in a warm dry place with food and water. Probably futile, but fingers crossed.
> 
> Bloody fucking cat



Junior cat keeps going after birds much bigger than he's able to actually kill.  I had to despatch a huge wood pigeon that he'd pulled one wing off the other day  . And at the weekend I heard this noise outside that sounded like a shovel scraping on concrete and it was junior cat trying to manhandle a live magpie through the catflap. 

We broke up the melee and magpie didn't appear to have sustained any major injuries and hopped off into the bushes.


----------



## trabuquera (May 18, 2016)

twentythreedom - I hesitate to recommend this but I had it in mind for our (ruthless killer of anything that moved) cat before he carked it earlier this year.

I think it would be an insult to Colin's dapper dignity but it does allegedly work. But it's a fucking clown collar ffs....





More about the supposed science of these hideous things here. Still (arguably) less cruel to the cat than a big clangy bell though....


How to Stop a Bird-Murdering Cat


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2016)

If anyone has a taste for the grizzly, I remembered to take pictures of my hand while I was with the nurse today. Pics below:



Spoiler










The dodgy patterns on the back of my hand are from the bandage, as she'd only just removed it. In general, it looks loads better than it did. The swelling has mostly gone now. My index finger was twice the size it is. The worst wound on the underside of my index finger looks a lot better. It was all split open and 'woundy'. She had another squeeze of it, and there was a bit of infection in there, but the swab results came back fine, so hopefully it'll sort itself out and I won't need another course of antibiotics.

I'm sans bandage now, thank god, but have a dressing on my index finger, and have been told not to put my hand in anything minging (her words). I'm back to see her on Saturday morning, when no doubt she'll gleefully have another squeeze (she said it's very satisfying, like squeezing a spot).

Aren't cats great?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 18, 2016)

Bloody hell VP 

I like the collar idea


----------



## High Voltage (May 18, 2016)

Bloody Hell 

I was going to make an "amusing" post along the lines of - if one of mine scratched my hand like your's (this was before I'd seen the pictures, I hasten to add) I would walk around the house and, in LOUD pantomime whispers, talk to Mrs Voltz about "taking the offending cat down to the river in a sack" or "I'll take the offending cat up to the top garden - two will go up, only one will come back"

But now I've seen the pictures, I think I'd treat the offending cat with DEEPEST RESPECT - until I got an opportunity to "Nuke it from Orbit"

I wouldn't, obviously, but . . . BLOODY HELL - your hand <barf smiley>


----------



## fishfinger (May 18, 2016)

Oh your poor paw


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2016)

She said my palm will scar.  I don't think I realised how deep those cuts were, tbh. They're stinging a bit now they're exposed to the air for the first time in a week, which is to be expected.

The finger will definitely scar. I'm excited to see what the final result will be. Because I'm weird like that.

I bought some Bio Oil


----------



## toggle (May 18, 2016)

i guess we don't think of things like this when we grab an armfull of kitty and dollop them all over small children. 

also makes me respect the noodle more, how little damage he did when he was getting used to me. i had more scratches, but far, far less damage. how much he was holding back even when he was utterly terrified. 

glad it's all being ok. and that your madamme has found someone who can understand why this happened.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2016)

toggle said:


> and that your madamme has found someone who can understand why this happened.



It's never once occurred to me to blame her or be angry at her. Whether she's had experiences in the past that make her quick to defend herself when surprised I don't know, but it seems perfectly rational to me that she would do that when accosted with a big unknown thing on her belly in the dead of night that wakes her from sleep.

For the most part she's a miaower when she wants you to stop touching wherever you're touching. I try to be as respectful as possible. I'll continue to sneak in a belly rub when she's awake and already having tickles. I admit I've been a little more wary - ensuring I wake her up before giving her a stroke, and I tuck my arms under the covers at night so I'm not tempted to reach out to her while I'm half asleep and unaware of what I'm doing. For 9 months I've been sleeping with my arms draped on or around her, and I don't think I can do that now. Her behaviour hasn't changed, but my nerve has. Usual tickles and strokes and face rubs and head bumps are going ahead as normal though.

I love her to bits. That's not going to change.


----------



## Bakunin (May 18, 2016)

toggle said:


> i guess we don't think of things like this when we grab an armfull of kitty and dollop them all over small children.
> 
> also makes me respect *the noodle more*, how little damage he did when he was getting used to me. i had more scratches, but far, far less damage. how much he was holding back even when he was utterly terrified.
> 
> glad it's all being ok. and that your madamme has found someone who can understand why this happened.



Ahem,

'The Mighty Noodle,' (with capitals) if you don't mind. His Moggesty has his infinite supurriority over we mere humans to think of, after all.


----------



## izz (May 18, 2016)

Bloody Hell  ! ! !

please though, don't tell anyone it was a domestic cat, make up some kind of story, you may as well get the Wows now you have the battle scars


----------



## Me76 (May 18, 2016)

Woah!!!  That's some serious damage!! Glad it's getting better. 

I can't believe how much I am in love with my kittens already.  I've only had them since Sunday!!  They are so cheeky and lovely.


----------



## toggle (May 18, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's never once occurred to me to blame her or be angry at her. Whether she's had experiences in the past that make her quick to defend herself when surprised I don't know, but it seems perfectly rational to me that she would do that when accosted with a big unknown thing on her belly in the dead of night that wakes her from sleep.
> 
> For the most part she's a miaower when she wants you to stop touching wherever you're touching. I try to be as respectful as possible. I'll continue to sneak in a belly rub when she's awake and already having tickles. I admit I've been a little more wary - ensuring I wake her up before giving her a stroke, and I tuck my arms under the covers at night so I'm not tempted to reach out to her while I'm half asleep and unaware of what I'm doing. For 9 months I've been sleeping with my arms draped on or around her, and I don't think I can do that now. Her behaviour hasn't changed, but my nerve has. Usual tickles and strokes and face rubs and head bumps are going ahead as normal though.
> 
> I love her to bits. That's not going to change.



i know. 

i'm certain someone had hit noodle in response to him having limits. he still reacts with that fear on occasion. and he's never done anyhting like the damage your lass did, even at his worst. scratched hands, and bitten toes, but nothing ever that serious. what i'm getting at is that she's lucky to have found someone like you, rather than the sort of bastard who hit him for what was probably a hell of a lot less.(and i do wonder if that has anything to do with why he was a stray, cause we never did hrear back about his chip) anyway, it's cause you is great and gets cats. 

but on a positive note from him, he let my son into his armpits for the first time today. son often gets hissed at for just going near him. and last week got a (thankfully claw-free) full force smack in the face from him (which i can say from my own expereince is somewhat supprising and painful from such a small animal). but today, he got the first stage of belly. compare this to the lass, who got belly after a few weeks, not a few months and gets to pick him up and dance round the room with him going meercat over her shoulder. but son also gets cats and dosen't take it personally that noodle dosen't trust him as much as his sisters. and his patience has paid off.


----------



## High Voltage (May 18, 2016)

Me76 said:


> . . . I can't believe how much I am in love with my kittens already . . .



What about the two you left behind? Hmmmm!!!1111







Surely there must be room in your heart for two more little kittehs


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2016)

Vintage Paw

i think i'd reconsider sharing sleeping space with a kitty who reacted that badly to accidental contact during the night...


----------



## TikkiB (May 19, 2016)

bloody hell, VP, you look like you've been attacked by a mountain lion or a cougar.  Very impressive. (but also ouchy,glad to hear it is healing ok)


----------



## High Voltage (May 19, 2016)

I. don't. believe. it. 

I've just picked up and snuggled Casper - the first time I tried this I got a face full of claws - not Vintage Paw levels of damage but enough to make me a bit wary but I've been stroking him down both sides, and then standing behind him and putting my hands under his tummy, then quickly lifting his front legs up and the time before the grand pick up - I was lifting him up and putting him down for, like, a second or two

And then this time, the planets were all aligned and up he came and he snuggled into my shoulder and had a good old itch


----------



## High Voltage (May 19, 2016)

This makes up for being pissed on by FiFi when I took her to the v. e. t. this evening


----------



## oryx (May 19, 2016)

Our Tiggy is still much improved. She's more or less walking and eating normally again.


----------



## story (May 19, 2016)

One-eyed-cat is tired, thank you please and want to go to bed 

But won't go up without me. And I'm not ready yet. So cue 'mazing massive moany meowing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 20, 2016)

oryx said:


> Our Tiggy is still much improved. She's more or less walking and eating normally again.



I'm really pleased. She's not ready to give up her human slaves just yet.


----------



## story (May 20, 2016)

story said:


> One-eyed-cat is tired, thank you please and want to go to bed
> 
> But won't go up without me. And I'm not ready yet. So cue 'mazing massive moany meowing.



And this morning he simply didn't bother getting up for breakfast and to see me off to work.

Humph.


----------



## CRI (May 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> If anyone has a taste for the grizzly, I remembered to take pictures of my hand while I was with the nurse today. Pics below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good gosh, that looks awful.  You are very brave!

The only scars I have at the moment are from Duncan Guinea Pig - he has sharp claws but doesn't mean anything by it


----------



## CRI (May 21, 2016)

Breeze seems to have a bit of a weepy left eye.  Can't see any scratches or anything.  A bottle of Paprika fell out of the cupboard this morning, covering the kitchen floor in paprika snow and OH wonders if she got some of that in her eye.  I put a drop of Griff's eye medicine in (she did not like) but if not better, off to vets tomorrow.  I don't want it to get worse over the weekend.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> She said my palm will scar.  I don't think I realised how deep those cuts were, tbh. They're stinging a bit now they're exposed to the air for the first time in a week, which is to be expected.
> 
> The finger will definitely scar. I'm excited to see what the final result will be. Because I'm weird like that.
> 
> I bought some Bio Oil



Scars are  Fact.

(Bloody hell though!)

People were comparing scars in my local one time, years ago. Bloke who won lifted his shirt up to reveal a massive semi-circular scar running up over his chest. "Shark bite" he says. There's a moment of stunned silence and then someone goes "Haaang on, if that's on the front ..."

Turns out what really happened is a bus pulled out on him, when he was riding a motorbike. He went through the (open) door, out through the windscreen, shattering his ribs on the way. He thinks he clipped the steering wheel, but he doesn't really remember. The scar was from where they opened him up to put him back together. It was quite terrifying.




QOTH said:


> Ahhhhhhhh
> 
> Is there actually anything nicer than lying on the sofa with a kitten asleep on your chest?  A tiny alive thing.



Three kittens  



(Old pic by the way).


Also, since I haven't been on here for ages ...

Oh, hai. Are U making that thing which meanz I getz cream?
(Yes, yes I am)




E2A Christ! Sorry about the size of those, swear blind that I resized them all!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 21, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin has committed GBH on another pigeon
> 
> Managed to get it before he killed it - he's torn out most feathers from pigeon's back and chest but it doesn't look like anything is broken or bleeding so my mum (Mrs Doolittle) has put pigeon in a box in a warm dry place with food and water. Probably futile, but fingers crossed.
> 
> Bloody fucking cat



Obligate carnivore mate, what you gonna do? Put him in a brightly coloured ruffle?








Oh.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 21, 2016)

jannerboyuk said:


> Settling in, exploring, all worn out



WHY CAN'T I SEE THE KITTEN????!!


----------



## colacubes (May 21, 2016)

For the second day in a row the cat has very proudly strolled in with a toy which I can only assume he has nicked off next door's cats    I'm going to have to go and apologise profusely and take them back   Little fucker


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 21, 2016)

For no other reason than I like the photo. Here is bob


----------



## QOTH (May 21, 2016)

The magnetic catflap's mostly doing a good job of keeping enemy pusscats out, but it does mean that every day's a bit of a lucky dip.  Normally it's screws, nails and tin cans but today he's brought me 1 eurocent!


----------



## CRI (May 21, 2016)

New Purrmaids duvet cover (scuse the wrinkles - cba!) with added purr.

Breezes eye seems no worse, maybe a bit better.  You can kind of see she's not got the left one open quite as widely as the right.  I decided though to sit wait rather than braving the queue at the open surgery this morning.  Any suggestions other than occasional eyedrops to keep it comfy?


----------



## Me76 (May 21, 2016)

First vaccinations for the kittens this morning and we found out Oscar (tabby) is a girl.


----------



## High Voltage (May 21, 2016)

CRI said:


> New Purrmaids duvet cover (scuse the wrinkles - cba!) with added purr.
> 
> Breezes eye seems no worse, maybe a bit better.  You can kind of see she's not got the left one open quite as widely as the right.  I decided though to sit wait rather than braving the queue at the open surgery this morning.  Any suggestions other than occasional eyedrops to keep it comfy?
> 
> View attachment 87316



When we've had issues with cat's eyes in the past - Mrs Voltz swears that a used (and allowed to cool down) moist, tea bag, gently pressed on the offending eye has healing properties


----------



## nogojones (May 21, 2016)

CRI said:


> New Purrmaids duvet cover (scuse the wrinkles - cba!) with added purr.
> 
> Breezes eye seems no worse, maybe a bit better.  You can kind of see she's not got the left one open quite as widely as the right.  I decided though to sit wait rather than braving the queue at the open surgery this morning.  Any suggestions other than occasional eyedrops to keep it comfy?
> 
> View attachment 87316


Love the duvet


----------



## izz (May 21, 2016)

Breeze's left eye may be a teensy bit smaller than her right CRI but from the photo alone I personally wouldn't be that concerned, other than teabag (_je suis Mrs Voltz)_ and monitoring closely for a couple of days. Duvet's _tres_ cool.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 21, 2016)

I've upgraded the cats scratch tower. After the boys grew up it was wobbly and wonky so got stashed in the garage. Have added the tall carpet wrapped post to add height and stability and rescrewed all the other joints


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 21, 2016)

Resident cats approve


----------



## story (May 21, 2016)

Wow, that's impressive. My cats, none of them, ever, have appreciated any of the additional architectural features I've provided for them. The only time an addition was successful was when someone else nailed a board to the wall. Right now I've got two different cat beds in the house, neither of which has ever been used, despite changes of location, staying in the same place, being in the place he wants to be, feliway spray, sprinkled catnip, one of my socks..... Nope.

Anyway.

In another thread I detailed the makings of a lovely Negroni. And I'm currently listening to my light-up music whilst preparing myself to go out to see a huge bunch of old-time pals from before-the-divorce, and the Ex's current squeeze. And some one who might-but-might-not for me. It's all fine, y'know, but.

So I came upstairs to get sorted, and One-eyed-cat is a-snoozin on the bed. He's not an especial fan of music, this I know. And this in enormous contrast to Bitch-cat-from-hell, who loved music so much that she'd sit in front of the speakers and purr, or actually attack the music system if she didn't like what I was playing. Seriously. She'd reach in the back of the turntable cover and knock the arm off the record, or try to gouge out the front of the CD loader. It wasn't random. She knew what she liked. A human musical person of her acquaintanceship would heed her opinion: if she walked out the room, it weren't no good and needed more work, if she stayed to listen, it was alright.

Or FatCatLableBoss cat, who actually got writing credits on a No.1 LP after walking along a keyboard for a couple of songs, and really did get a label named after him.

But One-eyed-cat, he don't like rock an' roll. So I see his ears turned back, and I'm thnking - and he's thinking the same - that either he or me will end up giving in and going away. 

So I didn't go away. So he did, via the open window, but not before stopping to deliberately knock over my tall long Negroni into my sock drawer. I saw him do it! He stopped to do it! 

Bastard.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 21, 2016)

They had his since they were kittens so have grown up with it, despite being in the garage for a while it is covered in their smells and the smell of cat nip!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2016)

My childhood cat, in her old age, used to lift the lid on mum's CD player and wee in it.


----------



## High Voltage (May 22, 2016)

I may have to invest in some light in colour cat wrangling clothes - having a wardrobe which mainly consists of black / dark colours and having 2 out of the 3 cats which are either nearly all white or at least >50% white is going to cause on-going issues when it comes to going out and not looking like you've just finished rolling around in the contents of a vacuum cleaner


----------



## High Voltage (May 22, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> For no other reason than I like the photo. Here is bob



That is a very vibrant ginger on that cat - now it might be my screen or it might be some photoshop skullduggery - or it maybe the natural colourings - if it is natural, I'm impressed


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 22, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> That is a very vibrant ginger on that cat - now it might be my screen or it might be some photoshop skullduggery - or it maybe the natural colourings - if it is natural, I'm impressed


He is a good colour of ginger but that is photoshopped!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2016)

Went for a walk. Next door's cat, Simba, was in the window, and got very excited to see me walking past. He started mewing and walking along the windowsill to say hi.

Then he fell off.

I admit I laughed. A lot.

This is why I should be recording video 24/7.


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2016)

The cat just tried to start a fight with our neighbour's dog via the small hole in the fence. Again  The dog is about 10 times bigger than him but fortunately although he has a big bark is soft as shite


----------



## Schmetterling (May 22, 2016)

colacubes said:


> The cat just tried to start a fight with our neighbour's dog via the small hole in the fence. Again  The dog is about 10 times bigger than him but fortunately although he has a big bark is soft as shite



He has Fucktitude!


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2016)

Schmetterling said:


> He has Fucktitude!



That + he's a fucking idiot


----------



## Schmetterling (May 22, 2016)

colacubes said:


> That + he's a fucking idiot



Fucktidiotitude!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2016)

one evening last week, black & white cat who lives near the station was on the prowl when i got home.  he was doing the 'i am a mighty hunter' bit in the long grass. 

he didn't half look miffed when he realised i'd seen him...


----------



## Reno (May 23, 2016)

Yesterday my Alfie brought home a very confused mouse. When he dropped it on the living room rug the mouse just sat there as if nothing had happened, sniffing around. Then Alfie picked it up again, carried it around a bit, dropped it and watched as the mouse wandered around, seemingly not bothered. The mouse was so docile around him, Alfie didn't chase or hurt it, just picked it up and carried it around rather gently, like it was a kitten. Eventually I put an end to the whole thing by taking the mouse outside, setting it free. I doubt it survives for long with its reckless attitude to life.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 23, 2016)

Alfie: "So you can adopt me, but I can't adopt something? How is that fair?"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Alfie: "So you can adopt me, but I can't adopt something? How is that fair?"


one of the mogs i used to live with tried to adopt a mouse once.  he seemed faintly miffed that mouse didn't want to snuggle in front of the fire with him...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2016)

I have been discharged from nurse care today.

I still have to keep my finger all wrapped up, and can't get it wet until the scab comes off apparently. Which could take ages if I've got to keep it dressed during all that time. Anyway, no more wound checks unless something unseemly happens.

The charge nurse today kept telling me he'd have got rid of Peggy.

There were not enough  expressions to, er, express how that made me feel.


----------



## Bakunin (May 25, 2016)

Unbelievable.

I give both Noodle and the Taxcat a fifth of my ribeye steak.

They like ribeye steak.

And demanded seconds. Thereby depriving me of 80% of the aforementioned beefy goodness.

They're just having a rest before demanding a cheeseboard and some brandy and cigars.


----------



## toggle (May 25, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have been discharged from nurse care today.
> 
> I still have to keep my finger all wrapped up, and can't get it wet until the scab comes off apparently. Which could take ages if I've got to keep it dressed during all that time. Anyway, no more wound checks unless something unseemly happens.
> 
> ...



i think that a lot of people have got rid of animals for a lot less. 

she is a very very lucky cat. 

and i just did a search on how you got her. this kind of thing could be part of the reason why she's been in and out of the rescues.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2016)

toggle said:


> i think that a lot of people have got rid of animals for a lot less.
> 
> she is a very very lucky cat.
> 
> and i just did a search on how you got her. this kind of thing could be part of the reason why she's been in and out of the rescues.



I don't think it is. She shows no aggression whatsoever. This was a freak case of wrong time (dead of night while in a deep sleep) wrong place (belly). 

I was told the reasons for her being rehomed were all to do with people being unable to care for her anymore. 1) a couple who divorced and their circumstances changed so that neither could take her; 2) an owner who got a new job and had to move and couldn't take her; 3) and elderly woman who became ill and could no longer care for her. I have no reason to believe it's anything other than a very unfortunate set of events for her. This shelter seems to be up front about any behavioural issues with the cats they rehome, and they said nothing other than she hates other cats and loves her people, and that has been my experience of her so far. I reiterate, she's incredibly soft and loving, and this seems to have been a freak case and just one of those things.


----------



## toggle (May 25, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't think it is. She shows no aggression whatsoever. This was a freak case of wrong time (dead of night while in a deep sleep) wrong place (belly).
> 
> I was told the reasons for her being rehomed were all to do with people being unable to care for her anymore. 1) a couple who divorced and their circumstances changed so that neither could take her; 2) an owner who got a new job and had to move and couldn't take her; 3) and elderly woman who became ill and could no longer care for her. I have no reason to believe it's anything other than a very unfortunate set of events for her. This shelter seems to be up front about any behavioural issues with the cats they rehome, and they said nothing other than she hates other cats and loves her people, and that has been my experience of her so far. I reiterate, she's incredibly soft and loving, and this seems to have been a freak case and just one of those things.



OH, i'm not attacking her. most cats react in some way when they feel 'attacked' in their sleep. it's the cats like one of the ones my mother stole that just don't react at all that are the unusual ones. he would sleep on his back, knowing that the toddler would take that as an invite for cuddles. peggy isn't unusual for reacting, you however are quite wonderful for her. 

i'll be honest, i'd be considering whether a cat sould stay if noodle had done injuries like that bad when he did his night attacking. i've got kids though. and noodle went for feet - injuries from a cat attack on the feet of my diabetic other half might have been very problematic. he didn't show the same fear response after like he does when he's been setting boundaries either. was put off the bed, hopped straight up and snuggled right after.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2016)

I have found out about grey cat.

A man cleaning his car down the road just said that the cat belongs to the person at number 9. But they split up. The woman left, and since then the man there turfed the cat out to roam all day and never feeds it.

That'll be why the cat always hangs around outside those few houses. It wants love and can't understand 

Car cleaning man sometimes leaves food out for it, he said, and I've seen my neighbour has started too.

What should I do?

Try to speak to evil number 9 man first? Ask him what's going on? Or just contact a shelter? I can't manhandle a cat into a carrier at the moment with my dodgy hand (plus I don't want its smell on Peggy's carrier because she gets stressed enough as it is). Maybe my neighbour has a spare one. 

I just want to give it all the love. If I hadn't got Peggy I would let it come and live here, but Peggy viciously hates other cats. 

I'm so sad.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2016)

It's such a beautiful cat. Fluffy and grey and very friendly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2016)

I called the shelter in the end. Predictably, being the time of year it is, they're overwhelmed with mothers and kittens at the moment, on top of what they usually deal with. Nevertheless, they've written it all down in their 'outstanding' book and I'm to try to find out more information, like sex, neutered status, etc. At the very least, if it's an intact cat they'll spay/neuter it even if they have to let it back out again afterwards. 

Now I know it's not being fed regularly, I've started leaving some food out for it. Next door seems to be leaving biscuits out, which it only picks at, but it wolfed down a big plate of wet food I left out earlier. I got some head scratches in while it was eating, but despite a tail raised happily in the air I wasn't able to see the relevant bits to tell what it is. Other than beautiful. It is beautiful.

Of course, maybe I'm making a rod for my own back feeding it while I work out what to do. Not least because another very scruffy cat turned up while it was eating. This one looks like a small maine coon, has a shaved area on its side and its fur doesn't look especially cared for. It's very timid, wouldn't come near me, and grey cat hissed at it to make it go away anyway. 

I can't look after _all_ the cats 






But I want to.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2016)

At least all that food Peggy refuses to eat will go to good use.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2016)

I should clarify _I _scratched _its_ head. In a sweet way. Not the other way round and with blood and claws.

Considering my recent history I thought it worth stating


----------



## fishfinger (May 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I should clarify _I _scratched _its_ head. In a sweet way. Not the other way round and with blood and claws.
> 
> Considering my recent history I thought it worth stating


I was starting to worry that you'd turned into Freddy Krueger


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2016)

Well, whatever happens I'm going to sort out some kind of shelter outside for it so it has somewhere safe and dry to sleep in the short term.

My computer room overlooks the street and I can see this guy's house just a few doors down. He's been sat watching his telly all night and grey cat has been sat on the window ledge outside looking in, then stood on its hind legs pawing at the front door to be let in, then sat resigned on the dustbin. It wanders off for a while, but always comes back, desperate for its old home, clearly not able to understand why it's not loved any more.

It's breaking my heart.

If it had always been a stray, well that's one thing. You want it to be safe and loved, but you know it can look after itself for the most part. But this cat has had a home, and presumably had love. And it so clearly still wants it. It knows that house is its home, and it just wants to go inside. 

I'm so angry with that man. Heartless monster.


----------



## Me76 (May 27, 2016)

That's so sad Vintage Paw. How that man can listen to a cat wanting to get in and do nothing is a mystery.  He must be made of stone. 

Little Orson has a limp.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 28, 2016)

Kittens are growing!! 1 week to homecoming


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 28, 2016)

We are watching a neighbours cat climb down from this tree


----------



## Me76 (May 28, 2016)

Saturday morning lay in


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 28, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Saturday morning lay in


 
if you're a cat, is this different from any other day?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2016)

i have cat envy. i want this chap that a friend posted up on Facebook:


----------



## fishfinger (May 28, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> if you're a cat, is this different from any other day?


It's Caturday!


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 28, 2016)

He nearly caught a bumble bee


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 29, 2016)

Just back from visiting kittens and taking them the refurbed scratch post. It was a hit straight away











Beautiful boy


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2016)

Been sorting my yard out today to make room for a shelter for Dottie (what I have called grey cat).

She's got a voracious appetite. Hopefully over time she'll get a bit more comfortable with me. She's torn between being really friendly and really hissy atm. Poor love. She's sat kitteh-loaf style outside that cunt's door at the moment. I want to punch his stupid face.

I'll try to remember to take my phone with me when I next feed her so I can get a pic. She's lovely.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2016)

Got some pictures of her. She's tough to photograph because when she's not eating she's rubbing around my legs or being skittish.

I lured her to her new shelter with Dreamies. She stuck her head in and had a sniff, so now she knows it exists. I doubt she'll start using it straight away -- and she might never use it -- but it's there if she needs it.


----------



## Me76 (May 29, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Got some pictures of her. She's tough to photograph because when she's not eating she's rubbing around my legs or being skittish.
> 
> I lured her to her new shelter with Dreamies. She stuck her head in and had a sniff, so now she knows it exists. I doubt she'll start using it straight away -- and she might never use it -- but it's there if she needs it.
> 
> ...


She's gorgeous. The man is a total cunt.


----------



## toggle (May 29, 2016)

Me76 said:


> She's gorgeous. The man is a total cunt.




this. in bucketfulls. 

Vintage Paw - the massively freindly and skittish thing sounds very common. stray cats aren't always welcomed and it's the really freindly ones we see - the ones that make it. and if the cat is always hanging about and arsehole bloke isn't letting it in, then he's thrown it out more than once. you know how cats become fluid when they want through an open door. 

she is adorable though. i'd have a new cat if she'd been thrown out down my road.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2016)

She'd be mine if Peggy didn't harbour such an intense hatred of other cats. The house just isn't big enough to ensure they would both have their own space without crossing paths.

Peggy's getting used to watching her through the window. Maybe in time she'll come to recognise her and not be so agitated, and I might be able to consider an introduction, but I'm not holding my breath. The shelter staff tried to introduce Peg to the free-roaming cats twice while she was there over her 3 month stay and it was disastrous by all accounts. At the very least, at some point I'm going to attempt to get her in the kitchen so I can crate her up and take her to the vet for a check-up. I'm prepared to pay for her vaccinations and worming/flea treatment even if she's not officially my cat, and I want to make sure she's protected from as much as possible if she's going to be outdoors all the time.

You never know, someone else in the area might take her in. I hope so. She needs a lap to curl up on at night.

She reminds me of my childhood cat, Smokey. She was a Burmese cross something or another. Dottie isn't, obviously, but she has similar colouring. She does look to me like a young BSH. Her face is a bit rounder than I managed to capture in the pictures (although I believe it's the males that have the really round chubby faces), and her fur has that thick pile that has a tendency to stick out (it really needs a very good brush). But her eyes are yellow, not golden... My knowledge is sketchy but all the pictures I've seen of blue BSH cats their eyes are a really deep golden colour. She could be a cross, I suppose. Or maybe just a moggy doing a decent impression.


----------



## Cloo (May 30, 2016)

gsv found a bird well into rigour mortis inside our shut spare room wardrobe today. FFS, Vastra!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 31, 2016)

My sister's cat Tybs with attached sister


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 31, 2016)

Spotty cat!!!
Gorgeous.

When I lived in a shared student house, we had a stray that we called Tibbs. It was a tabby, similar markings to Tybs there (no spots though). It was ever so timid, used to peer around the wall at the bottom of the garden but would scarper if you got close. We left food out every so often. Don't know what happened to the little mite.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 31, 2016)

This Tybs is ridiculous 
It stretches out completely on anyone to sleep 
And tried to hunt but can't. Instead it brings home kids toys from the neighbourhood


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 31, 2016)

Five whole video minutes of Peggy playing with feathers is five whole minutes of awesome you'd like to have in your life.


----------



## trabuquera (May 31, 2016)

Fantastic cats all. Vintage Paw you're a sort of cat patron saint, really, aren't you? It's lovely what you are doing to help the reject and keep the Peg calm as well. Poor Dottie  ... but not as poor as her situation before. really admire all of your kindness to her.


----------



## colacubes (May 31, 2016)

Cloo said:


> gsv found a bird well into rigour mortis inside our shut spare room wardrobe today. FFS, Vastra!



You have my sympathy. It seems Mash made his first kill over the weekend as we came downstairs on Sunday to find lots of tiny feathers all over the kitchen floor, but no body  I assume he ate it


----------



## High Voltage (May 31, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Beautiful boy



This one has the looks of a young, tiny, ginger FiFi - he's lovely


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 31, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Fantastic cats all. Vintage Paw you're a sort of cat patron saint, really, aren't you? It's lovely what you are doing to help the reject and keep the Peg calm as well. Poor Dottie  ... but not as poor as her situation before. really admire all of your kindness to her.



Well that's very kind of you, but I'm not really. I'm just someone who's too soft for her own good. I'm not helping at a cat charity or anything like that... those are the real saints. 

Just been bringing my next door neighbour up to speed about the various neighbourhood cats. She'd seen Dottie and had been leaving a few biscuits out for her as well. I told her what I knew about her, and then told her about Six Dinner Sid, a big fat black and white cat (with collar) that seems to be doing the rounds after I feed Dottie, looking to gobble up the left-overs. My neighbour was really happy she thought Dottie had eaten the biscuits she'd left down, but I think it was Sid


----------



## petee (Jun 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Six Dinner Sid


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 1, 2016)

Casper's mafia name is - Casper 2-tins



Does your cat have a mafia name?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2016)

no u just spent several hours fretting because Dottie hadn't turned up for her breakfast.



I was up in the middle of the night, and at about 4am heard her miaowing over and over and over and over. It went on for at least 20 minutes, with the odd bit of angry fighting sounds now and again (not sure if I could hear a second cat or not though). I couldn't see her anywhere. 

Of course I thought the worst, especially when she didn't turn up this morning and was nowhere to be seen.

I just did a sweep of the backstreets, looking in people's gardens, under cars.

Got home, went upstairs, looked out of my office window... fucking shitbird comes sauntering into the garden for her lunch.

This is why I'd be shit working at a shelter. Too soft and stupid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2016)

My old cat just doesn't seem to give a fuck about stalking birds:


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 3, 2016)

We cracked and went to get the kittens this evening... Squeeeeee. They are so cute!! They are settled in having had a little play, eat, sniff around and now fast asleep in their basket in the front room. Resident cats segrated to kitchen and our bedroom via the garden etc and being their usual selves. Rest assured, pictures will follow


----------



## ffsear (Jun 3, 2016)

Cat is always there to greet me when I get home from work,   and always wakes me up at 7am to be fed.	 I have not seen him for 24 hours now,   Not there last night,  not there this morning.  

At what point do I start getting worried? (feel worried anyway)  He went off for 48 hours once before,  but that was when we first got him.   This is very unlike him.


----------



## whoha (Jun 3, 2016)

Check sheds and garages.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2016)

Yep, sheds, garages. Go around the adjacent streets and see if there are any houses or buildings that look like they're having work done... if it's an empty building but workmen are there during the day, cats can slip in unnoticed and get locked in at the end of the day.

Next step is posters. Lots of posters. And talk to your neighbours, particularly those who are around during the day.

Good luck, ffsear


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2016)

Peggy and Dottie had a little chill next to each other through the window just now. This is the first time Dottie has chilled out properly in my yard. She didn't stay too long, but seemed happy enough.

Peggy dealt with it very well. I was expecting her to be agitated but she wasn't really. Dottie smacked the window and hissed twice, but mostly just lounged. Peggy didn't hiss at all, even though she was the first one to hiss when they first met through the window a few weeks ago.

PICTURES!


----------



## Me76 (Jun 3, 2016)

I had a day off today and the kittehs took advantage of a lumpy warm bed.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 4, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Cat is always there to greet me when I get home from work,   and always wakes me up at 7am to be fed.	 I have not seen him for 24 hours now,   Not there last night,  not there this morning.
> 
> At what point do I start getting worried? (feel worried anyway)  He went off for 48 hours once before,  but that was when we first got him.   This is very unlike him.


Hope he's back soon to demand his breakfast


----------



## CRI (Jun 4, 2016)

Breeze's Birthday yesterday! Started out with a brush and trim at the groomers (okay, let's call it a spa day - hadn't realised I'd booked it on her birthday!), then tuna, prawn and squeezy cheese cake, exploring in the garden and presents.  I love this cat!  (Sorry, not sorry for feline spam!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 4, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Cat is always there to greet me when I get home from work,   and always wakes me up at 7am to be fed.	 I have not seen him for 24 hours now,   Not there last night,  not there this morning.
> 
> At what point do I start getting worried? (feel worried anyway)  He went off for 48 hours once before,  but that was when we first got him.   This is very unlike him.


 


come home safe, kitty



CRI said:


> Breeze's Birthday yesterday!


 
happy birthday, breeze


----------



## ffsear (Jun 4, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Hope he's back soon to demand his breakfast




thanks, still no sign of him so far but trying to stay positive


----------



## ffsear (Jun 4, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy and Dottie had a little chill next to each other through the window just now. This is the first time Dottie has chilled out properly in my yard. She didn't stay too long, but seemed happy enough.
> 
> Peggy dealt with it very well. I was expecting her to be agitated but she wasn't really. Dottie smacked the window and hissed twice, but mostly just lounged. Peggy didn't hiss at all, even though she was the first one to hiss when they first met through the window a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...




this is great,  its almost like counselling session between the 2 of them.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 4, 2016)

ffsear said:


> thanks, still no sign of him so far but trying to stay positive


If cats go roaming it's often this time if year in the UK with light nights


----------



## CRI (Jun 4, 2016)

ffsear said:


> thanks, still no sign of him so far but trying to stay positive


FIngers and paws crossed.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 4, 2016)

ffsear said:


> thanks, still no sign of him so far but trying to stay positive


Has he turned up yet?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2016)

Tis possible it's a mid-life crisis. It's that time of year for it. There are all of a sudden MILLIONS of cats round here, whereas a few weeks ago I'd be lucky if I saw one a month (discounting my own). They want to be where the fun is.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 4, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Tis possible it's a mid-life crisis


 
and bear in mind


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 4, 2016)

There is currently lots of this







And this


----------



## Ms T (Jun 5, 2016)

We are having some decorating done, and while clearing out the spare room I found a bag of hats which had at some point been vomited into, probably by Dylan, who is the vommy one. 

There is also a very large black cat hanging around the garden. The other day, all three of mine were just watching it roam their territory.  Dylan just chased it off though.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 5, 2016)

Kitten and cat intros are going at an acceptable pace. There has been fluffy cats all round, a little hissing when getting too close but all getting less and less. This morning resident cats have been watching from a safe distance as the nippers play and run around. All contact supervised and full segregation in effect at all other times is the approach we are taking. All 4 starting to seem more and more relaxed.

Where have the fuckers gone?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 5, 2016)

Gone sleeping!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 5, 2016)

And now Blue is finding the kitten room too much fun and the kittens are watching


----------



## ffsear (Jun 5, 2016)

just be out sticking  up some missing posters round croydon.

there really are so arseholes about ....

"he' probably dead by now" 

"how much money will you give me for him?"

just a couple of the nasty comment we got.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 5, 2016)

ffsear probably doesn't help but a "certain young cat" on this thread disappeared for several months before he eventually turned up - fingers crossed for you


----------



## ffsear (Jun 5, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> ffsear probably doesn't help but a "certain young cat" on this thread disappeared for several months before he eventually turned up - fingers crossed for you



No it does!   Thankyou x


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2016)

For all the shitheads around, there are even more lovely people who will be looking after the new strange cat that's started hanging around their area, if that's what has happened. 

Good luck.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2016)

Dug out some toys for Dottie today. She likes catnip. And she makes some ungodly noises when attacking a dangly toy. 

She was rolling around with her toys for ages, and I managed to get a bit of a better look at her unmentionables and she may in fact be a he, but she rolls fast so I couldn't look as well as I needed. Either way, her name is Dottie and that's that.


----------



## toggle (Jun 5, 2016)

ffsear said:


> No it does!   Thankyou x




when we attempted to return madamme to her original people. we were informed that she had gone missing 18 months earlier. they can on occasion, manage ages.


----------



## oryx (Jun 5, 2016)

ffsear said:


> just be out sticking  up some missing posters round croydon.
> 
> there really are so arseholes about ....
> 
> ...



 cunts.

Hope he turns up safe and well.


----------



## petee (Jun 5, 2016)

really sorry ffsear. there's hope: my Speedy went AWOL for a good few days once, he was spotted in the crawl space under someone else's house after we'd put out word, reluctant to come out until his mum (viz. the the gf at tbe time) coaxed him. 

and you have my permission to clobber the swine who wrote those things!


----------



## scifisam (Jun 6, 2016)

What horrible comments. Good luck, ffsear, it's the worst time of year for wandering cats. 

Moonie came in last night, pooed on my daughter's bed and went straight out again. She spent all day yesterday out too. I think a neighbour might be feeding her crap - I'll have to put a temporary collar on her asking them not to.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for the messages of support.

He turned up this morning and woke me up 5am,  Very hungry and dehydrated.  Took down 2 full bowls of water.  There's no marks on him, or dirt/seeds etc. so it doesn't look he been crawling around in bushes. My guess is that he got locked in a tradesman garage or van and only got out this morning when they returned to work. 

Totally ruined our weekend,  but made our Monday morning! 

Thanks again for all your kind messages.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 6, 2016)

Excellent news


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice one. One of mine is a dick for getting stuck in next doors garage. The first time was horrible so know the relief when the little shits come home!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 6, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Thanks for the messages of support.
> 
> He turned up this morning and woke me up 5am,  Very hungry and dehydrated.  Took down 2 full bowls of water.  There's no marks on him, or dirt/seeds etc. so it doesn't look he been crawling around in bushes. My guess is that he got locked in a tradesman garage or van and only got out this morning when they returned to work.
> 
> ...


So pleased to read this


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2016)

: purr :


----------



## izz (Jun 6, 2016)

ffsear , thank fuck.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 6, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Thanks for the messages of support.
> 
> He turned up this morning and woke me up 5am,  Very hungry and dehydrated.  Took down 2 full bowls of water.  There's no marks on him, or dirt/seeds etc. so it doesn't look he been crawling around in bushes. My guess is that he got locked in a tradesman garage or van and only got out this morning when they returned to work.
> 
> ...



Nah; two bowls of water? He was hung over!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2016)

Schmetterling said:


> Nah; two bowls of water? He was hung over!


 
maybe it's time for a conversation...


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 7, 2016)

On Friday morning I heard some tapping on the cat flap. Thinking it was my cat Leyla doing her _I-can't-remember-how-to-use-the-cat-flap (but secretly, I just want you to come and open the door for me)_ routine. I opened the door to find a different cat 

A rather talkative and friendly cat. However, he was very skinny, and had several wounds that seemed to be healing but also there was quite a bit of swelling.

I put down some food and water for him, which he attacked with gusto. After finishing his food he nervously entered my living room, had a bit of a sniff around, then curled up on Leyla's cushion and went to sleep.

Meanwhile, Leyla - who usually _really_ hates other cats, wasn't too impressed. She hissed and growled at him a couple of times but nervously tolerated him.

I got the cat carrier out, hoping to take him to the vet, and get him checked out...

Unfortunately, I didn't notice when he woke up, and just caught a glimpse of his tail as he entered my neighbour's garden and promptly disappeared 

Fast forward to 1 AM today.

Tap, tap, tap on the cat flap...

<opens door>

Hello! 

I've fed and watered him again, and he's been asleep on Leyla's cushion for the last 4 hours.

Leyla has tolerated him again.

All being well, it's off to the vet today


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 7, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Thanks for the messages of support.
> 
> He turned up this morning and woke me up 5am,  Very hungry and dehydrated.  Took down 2 full bowls of water.  There's no marks on him, or dirt/seeds etc. so it doesn't look he been crawling around in bushes. My guess is that he got locked in a tradesman garage or van and only got out this morning when they returned to work.
> 
> ...



How about an up-to-date picture of the cat in question - I did a quick search through the thread and there's an OLD picture of, what I think is the cat in question but nothing too recent -


----------



## ffsear (Jun 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 7, 2016)

ffsear said:


> View attachment 88160 .
> 
> View attachment 88161


Gorgeous


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 7, 2016)

ffsear said:


> View attachment 88160 .
> 
> View attachment 88161



Surprised to see he hasn't got a ball and chain around his neck - one thing though, and I don't know if it's appropriate to your cat and you'd have to make the decision whether a collar is right for him - but did you know you can get GPS cat collars for just this type of event - so when mog goes walkabout you can track where he is and depending on the make and model of the collar you can track it to within a few metres - especially handy for when mog comes back _sans_ collar and you need to track down where he's lost it


----------



## ffsear (Jun 7, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Surprised to see he hasn't got a ball and chain around his neck - one thing though, and I don't know if it's appropriate to your cat and you'd have to make the decision whether a collar is right for him - but did you know you can get GPS cat collars for just this type of event - so when mog goes walkabout you can track where he is and depending on the make and model of the collar you can track it to within a few metres - especially handy for when mog comes back _sans_ collar and you need to track down where he's lost it




Oh no he does have a colour,  with a bell, and our details, phone number etc on.   We just took it off yesterday as we decided to keep him in the house for 24 hours.

Was looking into a GPS colour,   not for him to wear permanently (they look uncomfortable),  but maybe just to track him over 5-7 days or so to give us an idea of where he goes during the day.  If he keeps to certain areas etc and stays away from others,  so if he does go missing again we'll have a better idea of what general direction he heads off to.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 7, 2016)

If she will insist on sleeping in the hottest room in the house...






I'm afraid the heat has rather got the better of poor old Peg.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> If she will insist on sleeping in the hottest room in the house...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ohnoes - your kitteh has melted...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2016)

probably stating the obvious to many on this thread, but cats protection have put out some advice on kitteh care in hot weather -


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 7, 2016)

Update on the cat situation - we seem to have gained a family member. More details to follow, I need some kip now


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 7, 2016)

It's finally started raining. I looked out of my upstairs window, idly wondering where Dottie was, hoping she was dry. I saw her sat over on that cockwomble's doorstep, looking up at the door, sat in the rain.

I fucking hate that man. He probably thinks it's funny.

I went down to try to coax her over and usher her into the shelter I put out in the yard, but she's wandered off somewhere. I hope she's found somewhere dry.

She spent ages in my yard today. Eating, playing with a catnip toy, rolling around on the floor, having a wash, and trying to have a kip. I thought for sure she'd probably come here if it rained but it seems not. Maybe one day.

I wish more than anything I could let her in. The place just isn't big enough for two cats who hate each other, one of whom suffers from stress around other cats. And as harsh as it is, Peggy was here first, so my primary duty is to her. I've already seen an uptick in the number of 'accidental wees' in the past couple of weeks, because she knows Dottie is around and they have set-tos through the window every so often. 

Dammit. Can't I just have a magic wand, and banish the cunt from his house and have a nice cat-friendly family move in who welcome her with open arms?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 7, 2016)

Dottie earlier.

 

She looked really relaxed. She was totally on her back, belly to the sky, at one point


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 8, 2016)

Meet Rik:

 

He's ~3 years old. The vet has tended to his wounds, castrated, chipped, and tested him for FIV and FLV. Sadly, Rik is FIV positive - so will mean he can't be let out unsupervised, and although Leyla is vaccinated against FIV, we will still need to keep an eye on them both.

Which brings us to Leyla. She's not too happy at the moment, and rather reticent to be in the same room as him. Rik is currently asleep on Leyla's favourite cushion, and is sporting a cone collar, which is probably part of the reason that Leyla is a bit freaked out 

I do hope they manage to get used to each other soon.



Spoiler: Wound pics


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 8, 2016)

Ouch  Good work sorting him out fishfinger


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 8, 2016)

That wound looks very painful.

Good on you for taking Rik in. I hope Leyla settles down around him. I'm sure you're already doing so, but give her lots of extra attention, even if it just means hanging out with her in the same room away from Rik. Keep an eye on what she's asking of you. Also consider getting some Feliway if you don't already have some.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks twentythreedom and Vintage Paw 

Rik's wounds are quite badly infected. The pictures above were taken by the vet after he'd cleaned them up. They are on both elbows and one side of his neck. He's had a dose of antibiotics and anti-inflammatory. I've got more painkillers to give him over the next few days - I hope he doesn't eat too many of my fingers, I'd hate to become the Ser Davos Seaworth of cats 

Leyla has been very nervous but seems to be starting to get used to the idea of Rik being here. A few minutes ago she walked up to within a couple of feet of him and gave him a good sniff before wandering back upstairs to bed. Thanks very much for the suggestion of Feliway, I hadn't even thought about that


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 8, 2016)

I wonder if he got hit by a car?

Poor old chap  Hope he's feeling better today


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kittens and resident cats have got to nose bumps and sniffing without going puffy and hissing! Last night we fed them all, kittens in the front room, cats in the middle neutral ground room, but just a metre apart. Then fed them nip and encouraged them all into kitten room for nip and scratch post bliss. They tolerated each other for nip, and this morning have all greeted each other with chirps and nose bumps  feels like its getting there. The kittens seem to know to calm down and the cats are being less jumpy about the crazy little squirrels climbing up the walls!! Blue's new name is Gibbon, because he looks like a huge furry gibbon next to the kittens


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 8, 2016)

The Gibbon having a sniff around


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 8, 2016)

Blue likes to watch them play from a safe vantage point






It is fair to say Moe does not give a fuck about anything. She is a little minx


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> The Gibbon having a sniff around



this is the way of the scratching post young padawan


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2016)

dear kitty,

a great many things move when one stone of cat lands on them. the spinny desk chair is not an exception to this. staring at me as though it was moved by me telepathically from across the room will achieve nothing. 

and stop following the other cat about. she is not scared of you and doesn't like you. it's not going to be my fault when you get a smack on the nose for refusing to leave her alone. i take it you've forgotten the well shredded arse she gave you  a few months before we let you move in. do not bait the sleeping midnight. 

dear other kitty

just give the great soppy bastard an inch will you. he knows you're boss. he will still know you're boss if you stop hissing every time you get within 3 feet of him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2016)

So I started out adopting Peg. Then I started feeding Dottie.

Now I have 6 cats in my life in one way or another.

Don't ask.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't know where they've all come from.

I swear a month ago I hadn't seen another cat apart from Peg in months and months.


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2016)

you can't announce this then say we can't ask.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 9, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> I wonder if he got hit by a car?


I thought that too, but the vet said they were infected bite wounds.



> Poor old chap  Hope he's feeling better today


He's been spending most of his time sleeping, only getting up to eat some food or use the litter tray (hooray!). Although he did manage to sneak upstairs while I was distracted  He's definitely a bit more perky today, and getting used to his e-collar.

Leyla seems to be coping fairly well with all the changes to her environment but I've ordered some Feliway to (hopefully) smooth the adjustment.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2016)

toggle said:


> you can't announce this then say we can't ask.





Well there's Peg, of course.

And then I started feeding Dottie.

Six Dinner Sid tries her luck to finish off what Dottie doesn't manage.

Then there's scraggly cat, who I have named Jemima. She's the one I mentioned a while back. I don't see her very often. She's a tabby long haired cat. She's in absolutely awful condition. Her fur looks awful, chunks missing from ears, bits of missing fur. Nothing actively woundy, that I can see. Well she came back yesterday, and finished off some of Dottie's food, so I gave her some more, and she looked very appreciative.

Then last night I heard a noise looked out and there was Dottie and black and white cat, only black and white cat wasn't Sid. I went down and it's an entirely new cat I've never seen before. I'd say she's telling all her mates, but she seems to hate cats as much as Peggy does. I set new black and white cat on its way, because it was upsetting Dottie, who was trying to eat.

Then out of nowhere, while Dottie was eating, BOOM! This ginger thing jumps (inelegantly) onto my fence. It's Simba! The cat who lives next door and who is to my knowledge an indoor cat. He was very miaowy, lots of leg rubs and head tickles. He came in the kitchen for a sniff around. He ended up wandering off before I could decide what to do. My neighbour did let him out once before, shortly after she moved in, but he didn't come home for 24 hours so she'd kept him in since then and was unsure of whether to try again. I can only assume she did decide to, because I hadn't heard her frantically calling for him after an escape. She did call for him this morning though -- not sure if he's back yet.

So those are the cats of my lives.


----------



## toggle (Jun 10, 2016)

are you channelling bakunin?

i swear the man would fill this house with cats if I let him.

then he would say it's all my fault for letting him.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 11, 2016)

J wants a third cat too. I'm also tempted. Plus a dog. And a tortoise. And another chicken...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't know where they've all come from.
> 
> I swear a month ago I hadn't seen another cat apart from Peg in months and months.


 
they are following this thread, of course


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2016)

cat survives exploration on the underground - SLP story here


----------



## Libertad (Jun 11, 2016)

Fortuitous.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 14, 2016)

In an unusual turn of events (for those following the "mauled by a vicious animal in the dead of night" saga), I received a letter from my surgery yesterday saying the doctor wanted me to come and pick up a prescription for antibiotics for an infection in my finger.

And I'm thinking, "what infection in my finger" as I stare at my finger, and remember the words of the good Sister who told me "the swab results are fine."

I managed to get an appointment for this morning. And indeed, apparently they continued to grow all manner of things in my petri dish, and I now have a 7 day course of both phenoxymethylpenicillin and metronidazole. Accompanied by The Fear by looking at the endless list of horrific side effects. On the plus side, apparently that combination of drugs is a fucking ace killer combo against bacterial vaginosis and dental infections. No mention of "invisible infections in the finger" though.

I mean, my finger is still slightly swollen around that wound, but it doesn't hurt. I'm not even dressing it anymore.

And to add insult to (surprisingly unnoticed) injury, Peg has pissed somewhere and I can't find it.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> In an unusual turn of events (for those following the "mauled by a vicious animal in the dead of night" saga), I received a letter from my surgery yesterday saying the doctor wanted me to come and pick up a prescription for antibiotics for an infection in my finger.
> 
> And I'm thinking, "what infection in my finger" as I stare at my finger, and remember the words of the good Sister who told me "the swab results are fine."
> 
> ...


Eek!!  And smelling the piss but not being able to find it is awful!

I had a day off sick yesterday and the kittehs were lovely, coming and giving me cuddles and sleeping next to me but going and doing their wrestling somewhere else.  Animals can totally tell whats needed can't they!


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 14, 2016)

Just to let you all know that Martha had to be put down last week. Thanks again to all of you who helped when she went missing it is still appreciated. Unfortunately, she had a tumour and it would of meant a lot of surgery and even then would not have given her much time. If it had been found earlier maybe something could of been done but with her time away and the state she was in on her return it was easily missed. On the bright side when she first returned we had a couple of great weeks where she was getting better and seemed really happy to be home. RIP.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 14, 2016)

(((CNT36)))

RIP Martha


----------



## Libertad (Jun 14, 2016)

Very sorry to hear this CNT.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh that's very sad. Wishing you the best.

RIP Martha.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2016)

((((CNT36))))


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 14, 2016)

Very sad news ((( CNT36 )))


----------



## CRI (Jun 14, 2016)

So sorry to hear this CNT36


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you all.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 15, 2016)

So sorry CNT36 - it's horrible to have to make the decision. At least you got to settle her back in a bit and enjoy some weeks of real cat contentment. RIP martha.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 15, 2016)

((((CNT36))))

Glad you got some quality time at the end


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 15, 2016)

RIP Martha (((CNT36)))


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh, that is sad news, but at least you had some good times with her before the end.
((( CNT36 & Martha _RIP_ )))


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 15, 2016)

On a more cheerful note - Casper has overcome yet another fear (climbing up on the sofa for a general itch and stroke)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2016)

This is where I gush yet again about how you both persevered with him and his brother. 

Amongst all the sad stories, it's so wonderful to have a happy ending.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 15, 2016)

Casper the friendly ghostcat


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 15, 2016)

Moe investigates what she would like for tea


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2016)

I want THAT WON!!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 16, 2016)

Playtime


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 16, 2016)

hide and seek ??


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2016)

The trick to getting Peggy to take her malt paste (she has another hairball) is to spread it on Dreamies. I thought for sure that ruse wouldn't work, but I underestimated her intense addiction to them.

This bodes well for the hopefully unlikely event she will ever need tablets. Tablet in some malt paste, malt paste on the Dreamie. Dreamy? Whatevs.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bob and Moe having a cuddle. The kittens have been here 2 weeks 






Its fair to say Bob still has his doubts about the merit of kittens as seen with this expression


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2016)

I wish I had 4 cats to flollop together in a heap (preferably on top of me).


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I wish I had 4 cats to flollop together in a heap (preferably on top of me).


Yes!! We can't either... they've not quite managed the 4 cat cat train


----------



## Cloo (Jun 20, 2016)

2.30am, woken by clunking noise. In the upstairs hallway, Vastra is crouched down and I see a tiny shape scuttling away before she pounces. In the morning she's hanging round our door chirping triumphantly, so I ask 'Vastra, where is it?'

No sign of 'gift' yet. There's a chance it got away or else that it wasn't a mouse at all but something small and spherical that I couldn't make out in the dark while mostly asleep. Sigh.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 20, 2016)

Cloo - I know how you feel, our 2 boys are terrors for bringing in gifts, which I often end up "despatching" - it's not nice, but neither is seeing an animal suffering either - we've taken to feeding them before letting them out in the morning and getting them in before twilight and giving them food then

Little sods - I do love them, but I just wish they'd stop with the killing stuff


----------



## Cloo (Jun 20, 2016)

Vastra, I have to say, does at least tend to a) totally kill them dead before bringing them to us, and b) leave them intact, so no blood, guts hanging out etc.

A cat-owning friend on Facebook who lives in the countryside regularly posts images of having found half a small rabbit on his floor, often with the entrails in creative arrangements.  This must be especially awkward to sort out given he's in a wheelchair.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 20, 2016)

Beau

What?






I'm going to sleep


----------



## oryx (Jun 23, 2016)

Youngest cat bit my partner as he settled in to watch Ireland/Italy rather than feed her.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 23, 2016)

Woke up yesterday morning to find my brand new headphones, that were IN my bag had been chewed right through.  To add the extortionate amount they have already cost us


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 23, 2016)

well - as annoying as that is - I think the value of the cute probably outweighs the cost of the headphones. Have they shredded any nice curtains or bedlinen or puked all over the only bit of carpet in the house yet though? little monsters


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 23, 2016)

Peggy just vomited grass all over her grass, which I grow in the kitchen for her. And over the stack of clean tea towels. And over the windowsill. And over the work surface. And inside a baking tray.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 23, 2016)

Just discovered where Sid lives! Sid lives at number 3 (Dottie used to live at number 9).

Peggy was sat on the windowsill and alerted me to the fact that there was Something Very Important happening across the road. So I looked out and the man at number 3 had his front door open, and I saw the arse-end of Sid run in, and then he closed his door and went about his day.

So, either Sid lives at number 3 or the man at number 3 has just stolen Sid.

In other news, Jemima really had to do battle with the slugs last night for access to the cat biscuits I left out 

Don't believe the hype about that copper tape you can get. Slugs were crawling all over it having a fucking party last night. *vom*


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 23, 2016)

toggle said:


> are you channelling bakunin?
> 
> i swear the man would fill this house with cats if I let him.
> 
> then he would say it's all my fault for letting him.



I like cats, in case nobody'd noticed. It's not my fault that they like me back.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 23, 2016)

Sid spent an hour in my backyard begging for food as if her throat had been cut. She's a rather... corpulent little madam. I suspect she's got the entire neighbourhood wrapped around her little finger.

Just been out for some tickles with next door's Simba. He's the friendliest thing, and utterly handsome. Very vocal as well. He likes to sit on the flat roof of my kitchen. 

Haven't seen Dottie all day, which is unlike her. Hope she's okay.


----------



## CRI (Jun 25, 2016)

Been a helluva week.  Breeze agrees.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2016)

Dottie came by last night and had some food. I think she might be getting a bit of food elsewhere too, because she's not having as much at my house now, maybe just one meal a day, but she doesn't seem to have lost any more weight.

Jemima just stopped by so I put a tin of food out for her. But then big black and white cat (not Sid), who I will call Frank, turned up and muscled in on it. He didn't lash out or aggressively move Jemima out of the way - he just started eating from the same bowl. She didn't like it and slowly backed off and disappeared. Poor love. He's really skinny too, so I don't mind him having food - I just wish Jemima would have been more assertive.

He cleared the whole bowl. I put biscuits out as well in case Jemima comes back.

As soon as Frank disappeared, next door's Simba turned up. My neighbour is often out at work, and she seems to do really long shifts. She tries to get Simba in before she leaves, but he rarely cooperates. Which leads to him spending inordinate amounts of time on my flat roof, and crying at me because he thinks maybe I'll let him in his house and feed him. He wants nothing to do with any of the food I put down, though. I'm going to ask my neighbour if she wants me to help out when she's away - I don't mind keeping some of the food he enjoys and feeding him, or even having a spare key to let him in. 

I am a cat lady. It finally happened.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 25, 2016)

scene outside Vintage Paw's door earlier


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2016)

I've been dreaming of the day I can move from this house. Now I'm starting to think about how I can move all the strays with me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2016)

For fans of my "mauled by a vicious animal in the dead of night" saga, I now present you with a picture of my mostly-healed hand:

 

Scarring visible across the palm but you have to be looking for it, and it's barely noticeable in this picture. The big busted-open wound on my index finger is still tender, and red, and raised, and swells around it sometimes, but for the most part it has been healing very nicely.

And in terms of my mental health, I'm back to lounging around in bed with my arm draped around Peg, although I do avoid tickling her belly when I know I'm likely to be falling asleep soon. Tickling her belly when we're both wide awake is fair game though.


----------



## petee (Jun 28, 2016)

kitty pimples? there's a cat who likes to wander back and forth across the street. she has a lovely coat and is well fed and i think i know where she lives, but she has no collar or tag. she comes to visit sometimes to get pets. today though she had what looked like whiteheads all over the backs of her ears and a few on her nose too. google didn't help me.

any diagnoses?


----------



## Libertad (Jun 28, 2016)

It could be rabbit mites especially at this time of year.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 28, 2016)

Kitten vs bee






Just a bit of swelling to her paw and all fine this morning


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2016)

Liked for cuteness rather than bee attack!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 28, 2016)

Poor thing! There was a big old bumblebee taking a rest on my fence yesterday, and next door's Simba decided that exact spot would be the best place to jump on onto. Thankfully he *just* missed the bee (which didn't move an inch).


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 28, 2016)

Cats love nets.












Photos, not so much.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2016)

I forgot to say how I was woken up in the middle of the night over the weekend with my two kittehs going at it in the 69 position licking each other's arses.  Slurp slurp right next to my face.  It wasn't pleasant   

Threw them to opposite sides of the bed and they immediately got back together and carried on by my feet.  

I had some unsettling dreams that night.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Cloo (Jun 29, 2016)

Argh, came back from camping to find smell of cat wee in the house. gsv has seen a ginger mog lurking about, so we think it's him as there's no reason for Vastra to be weeing in the place . Gsv saw the ginger cat try to come in through the flap, so paffed it in his face and hoped that would see him off, but there's a really strong smell of piss in the hallway when I got back tonight. Grrr! Can't trace exactly where either. :/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2016)

You can buy a little UV light for not very much money. Once it's dark, shine that around and it should lead you to it.

Don't assume it's in the hallway. Peggy pisses by the kitchen door sometimes and its smell is strongest at the bottom of the stairs, because that's where the air flows and stagnates.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks, Vintage Paw - I also don't think it's the hallway, but not sure where. It's not the front room, as I've left the door shut all day and there's def no smell from there. Have tried to shut all doors that Vastra doesn't need for getting outside.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 30, 2016)

Hope you track it down soon. It's really miserable being able to smell it and not being able to find it.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 30, 2016)

Rik has now been with us for 3 weeks. His wounds have healed and the swelling on his front legs has lessened. He is still quite nervous, and has his safe space to go to when he needs it. The last couple of days he has started to play with the cat toys, and is spending more time with us.

Leyla has been tolerating him - the hisses haven't completely stopped yet but I believe that things are improving between them 

Rik, trying out a new sleeping spot:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2016)

Rik is one hell of a lucky chap to have found you.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Rik is one hell of a lucky chap to have found you.


That's very kind of you  I just hope he's happy and that Leyla will get used to him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2016)

He's got the exact same colouring as my childhood cat, so I'm super extra special rooting for him


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 1, 2016)

I'll let him know he's got a new fan


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 1, 2016)

What would the collective recommend as a deterrent to cats using a garden gravel area as their toilet area?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 1, 2016)

After six months, Carpet has used the cat flap to exit the house for the first time. \o/

He was already using it to come in - and is much more confident at coming through.  The past couple of weeks it's been much easier to "post" him through it so hopefully he's cracked it and we can get rid of the litter tray soon.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 2, 2016)

Ms T said:


> and we can get rid of the litter tray soon.


 
may be worth keeping it for emergencies, like if it's raining heavily / snowing and kitty refuses to go outside...


----------



## Me76 (Jul 2, 2016)

She is so superior.


----------



## izz (Jul 2, 2016)

quiet guy said:


> What would the collective recommend as a deterrent to cats using a garden gravel area as their toilet area?


I think this may be difficult to be honest, are these your cats and is it your garden ? You could install motion activated water sprays or one of those ultrasonic cat repulser things but i don't know of a handy cheap way of doing it. You could try scattering citrus peelings but  I don't know how long that would work for.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 2, 2016)

quiet guy said:


> What would the collective recommend as a deterrent to cats using a garden gravel area as their toilet area?



Spray white vinegar on the gravel, you'll have to do it again after rain.


----------



## izz (Jul 2, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Spray white vinegar on the gravel, you'll have to do it again after rain.


interesting - hadn't heard about that one, may well give that a whirl myself.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Spray white vinegar on the gravel, you'll have to do it again after rain.



Does this just stop them from weeing, or keep them away from the area altogether?

I feed a couple of strays, and there's one, a big old tom, who pisses on everything when he does his rounds. I'd like to find a way to stop him doing that without deterring the strays from coming for food.

(Really he needs catching and neutering, but I see him very rarely so I don't know how I'd go about it.)


----------



## Libertad (Jul 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Does this just stop them from weeing, or keep them away from the area altogether?
> 
> I feed a couple of strays, and there's one, a big old tom, who pisses on everything when he does his rounds. I'd like to find a way to stop him doing that without deterring the strays from coming for food.
> 
> (Really he needs catching and neutering, but I see him very rarely so I don't know how I'd go about it.)



They don't like the smell, my research shows a 78.3% success rate.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. These are not my pets but free roaming locals who have suddenly taken a liking to my front garden gravel as a place to leave their deposits.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 3, 2016)

Had a wasp in the house earlier. Ozzie decided to hunt.  The carnage left by her and the worry that she might actually catch it and get stung led to me standing around for 10 minutes trying to waft a very stupid wasp out of the windows while also picking up all the thing Ozzie was wrecking as she was chasing it.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 7, 2016)

The last four nights I have been woken up at 4am by Orson standing on my chest and purring loudly.  When I start stroking him, Ozzie then joins and we have some kitteh cuddles.  The last two nights they have added a 2am round to this. 

All very cute and lovely but I am knackered!

Ozzie is also slightly obsessed by bras and seem to have hidden two of mine somewhere that is not visible to humans.


----------



## ffsear (Jul 7, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can buy stronghold online without a prescription?   My cat has a flea allergy,   I really don't see why I have to go into the vets and pay for a  consultation and prescription every 6 months when we know what the condition is. ?


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2016)

Vincent would like to come in out of the rain but Brad says "no"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2016)

I have cleaned the entire area where peggy weed behind the kitchen door with a carpet cleaner and specialist pet cleaner solution and STILL I CAN SMELL WEE. It's driving me absolutely fucking bonkers.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 11, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have cleaned the entire area where peggy weed behind the kitchen door with a carpet cleaner and specialist pet cleaner solution and STILL I CAN SMELL WEE. It's driving me absolutely fucking bonkers.



You need "Simple Solution".


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Vincent would like to come in out of the rain but Brad says "no"


 
(((soggy vincent)))

neighbour's cat was very friendly today - while i was doing gardening of course 

she is variable - some days she doesn't want any attention, sometimes she will accept a very brief fuss. 

today involved meowing (not sure i've heard her meow before) wanting stroking and even tummy rubs, and the faintest hint of a purr


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (((soggy vincent)))
> 
> neighbour's cat was very friendly today - while i was doing gardening of course
> 
> ...



Vincent is a really bossy bully. He was an only cat until the other two refugees from next door turned up. Just lately though, Brad has started standing up to him and I love it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2016)

Libertad said:


> You need "Simple Solution".



I'd not heard of that but gosh I'm going to get some and give it a whirl, thank you!

Trying to pinpoint precisely where the smell is still coming from is going to be the hard part. I think it's because it's soaked through the carpet so normal cleaning hasn't been able to get all the way down. I've had the carpet up, and it's tiled underneath, so theoretically it should be easy to deal with but apparently not.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'd not heard of that but gosh I'm going to get some and give it a whirl, thank you!
> 
> Trying to pinpoint precisely where the smell is still coming from is going to be the hard part. I think it's because it's soaked through the carpet so normal cleaning hasn't been able to get all the way down. I've had the carpet up, and it's tiled underneath, so theoretically it should be easy to deal with but apparently not.



Hth


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 12, 2016)

We have a poorly kitten 

Took them all to vets for Vax and stuff and Beau this morning is wobbly and lethargic, his back legs all limp and not working properly. So early morning Trip to vets for an anti inflammatory injection and have to stay home to watch him


----------



## Me76 (Jul 12, 2016)

Get better soon Beau!!!!


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 12, 2016)

(((Beau)))


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 12, 2016)

Poorly Beau 







Concerned Moe


----------



## KatyF (Jul 12, 2016)

Hope Beau feels better soon.

On Saturday I caught one of mine chasing a fox round the garden. Fox was about 3 times as big as the cat but looked terrified.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 12, 2016)

Poor poorly Beau - get well soon...


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 12, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Poorly Beau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get well soon Beau.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2016)

Get well soon Beau x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2016)

hope you're feline better soon, beau


----------



## izz (Jul 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw - have you thought about the wall ? sometimes they wee up it a bit, even the gals. Or the side of the fridge or the door, Or the wine rack. 

Mumbles274 hope Beau is back to his Beautiful self again very soon.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 12, 2016)

Met a cat in a box recently  She's a lost / found / unclaimed 9mth feral / stray called Nola and she's being very well cared for


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 12, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 89524
> 
> Met a cat in a box recently  She's a lost / found / unclaimed 9mth feral / stray called Nola and she's being very well cared for


Gorgeous


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 12, 2016)

Beau is still very sleepy and a little wobbly, but better. Moe seems to be lethargic too but I think that can be normal. They are sleeping like little babies. Thanks for all the get well wishes. All passed on with strokes and chin tickles


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 12, 2016)

Awww  (((feline 75)))


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 12, 2016)

Colin update: He bears no particular ill will to you all at this time but will keep you informed of any changes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2016)

in national news, larry the downing street cat is not resigning or being challenged for his position.

Larry the cat escapes Downing Street eviction - BBC News

larry has pointed out that he took office in 2011 and has outlasted all the party leaders who were in post then.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 12, 2016)

It seems like all systems normal with the kittens all of a sudden! Well, there you go!?!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2016)

izz said:


> Vintage Paw - have you thought about the wall ? sometimes they wee up it a bit, even the gals. Or the side of the fridge or the door, Or the wine rack.
> 
> Mumbles274 hope Beau is back to his Beautiful self again very soon.



I have, but thank you! I think it's just got deep into the carpet and will take several cleans to get clear. That and it's quite difficult to pinpoint the exact spot now. 

Past 2 days she's pissed on the kitchen floor, which at least is lino and easy to clean


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2016)

I hope all is right with Beau. I hear some cats can have a reaction to the vaccinations - might it be that? Did the vet offer any ideas?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I hope all is right with Beau. I hear some cats can have a reaction to the vaccinations - might it be that? Did the vet offer any ideas?


He seemed to think it was a reaction, the last one he'd seen was 4 years ago, so not common.

Beau is all back to normal this morning thankfully


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2016)

Mash must come and sleep on me every morning in bed. I assume to recover from a hard night of pretending he's a tiger in the garden


----------



## Me76 (Jul 13, 2016)

I thought my ignoring the middle of the night purring was going well until last night.  Orson refused to accept the ignore and went to new lengths of licking my eye. 

To be fair, he is a clever chap as it is very difficult to ignore your eye being licked and he got attention from me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)

Just discovered number 3's Sid sitting outside my backdoor crying as if she's never been fed, while her corpulence cascaded around her. 

Gave her a couple of treats (I KNOW, I KNOW) and a tickle. That seems to be cat code for "sit her all evening and I will give you all the food that exists ever." Daft mog.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jul 13, 2016)

Chiba the lion surveys his new domain


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2016)

The man at number 9 might have started looking after Dottie again. I've seen her sitting in his window today. I don't think he's been in all day though. I don't trust him to have left her any food.

In other news, Frank - the big bruiser of a stray tom that sometimes does the rounds to piss on everything - just jumped onto my fence. I watched him as he backed up over the ivy that trails over the top of it and take a massive shit in it. I banged on the window but he was in full flow and just stared at me. Then he fucked off.

I KNEW I could smell shit out there on occasion, but could never see any.

I bet that's why my ivy grows so well.


----------



## CRI (Jul 14, 2016)

"Uh wait.  Boris is the Foreign Secretary?"


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 17, 2016)

Kitten cuteness







Dinner time






Lookout






A favourite spot


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 17, 2016)

Peggy's got a big scabby bit on the inside of her upper front leg. It's not bloody scabby, but pale scabby, the same colour as her skin. Odd place to scratch herself in. And it's quite a large spot (length of a 50p maybe). Haven't seen her scratching herself more than usual. Will keep an eye on it. She seems ok in herself.

In other news, Jemima, the very tiny and  timid and scruffy tabby longhair stray, beat the ever loving shit out of Frank, the fat-headed tomcat stray, last night. Good on ya, Jemima 

(I don't *think* anyone was hurt. I think it was just her saying "I've had enough of your shit, Frank, GTFO")


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2016)

Went to a boot sale this morning. Saw this bed for £1. Decided to get it for my moggies.   Louis doesn't care it's for dogs.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 17, 2016)

That's it, the acceptance is total.

Casper. Curled. Up. On. My. Lap. <drops mic><thread closed>

I now have a very white, black T-shirt


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 18, 2016)

heartwarming news and fantastic pics from all <purrs>


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2016)

Spotted TWO new cats last night. 

I swear, one of the strays has headed to the local cat YMCA and put a notice up on the board there: "Soup Kitchen: open 7 days a week. Owner gullible."


----------



## scifisam (Jul 18, 2016)

Moonie has turned into a mighty hunter! Keeps leaving mice on my daughter's bedroom rug, lucky her.

I think one of my neighbours is also trying to steal Moonie. Jokes about Moonie wanting to move in with her and spending all day in her garden (which she doesn't) and she's definitely been eating somewhere else. Given Moonie's poo problems I really don't want her eating at multiple places.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2016)

I wouldn't let owned cats eat the food I leave out if I had a better way to ensure I could feed the strays!

Lucky for them, though, I only put out ridiculously expensive and high quality food because I buy it for Peg and she refuses to eat anything but Whiskas and Sheba.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 18, 2016)

Tbh even good food is a problem, because she has a tendency to overeat and then shit herself. I also want the ability to know, if she's eating less than usual, whether this is because she's ill. There are a couple of strays here - strays by choice, because there are forty gardens all together with two communal gardens in the middle and it's stray cat heaven - but mine is not one of them.


----------



## izz (Jul 18, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Moonie has turned into a mighty hunter! Keeps leaving mice on my daughter's bedroom rug, lucky her.
> 
> I think one of my neighbours is also trying to steal Moonie. Jokes about Moonie wanting to move in with her and spending all day in her garden (which she doesn't) and she's definitely been eating somewhere else. Given Moonie's poo problems I really don't want her eating at multiple places.


If you suspect she's dining at a neighbour's you're quite within your rights to have a quiet word and say she's on a specialist diet or somesuch, or stick a poster up with a 'please do not feed this mog she's on special food' poster


----------



## scifisam (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a do not feed me collar that I've been waiting for warm weather to put on her - because I doubt it'll last more than a couple of days - but she's spent all day outside


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 19, 2016)

Peggy really hates this weather. She refuses to stay downstairs where it's cooler, and instead is in the hottest room of the house.

I've split a tin of tuna into 2 small tupperwares and topped them up with water and put them in the freezer. Maybe it'll help her cool down a bit later this evening.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 19, 2016)

A lovely neighbouring cat seems to have adopted me. It'll sit outside waiting for me, looking at me with sad eyes - clearly emotional blackmail because it wants to be fussed. Beautiful friendly wee soul though.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 19, 2016)

Cat has fleas again. Taking her to the vet tomorrow to get a different treatment. Don't know what to do about the house though. We have steamed, hoovered, steamed and hoovered and sprayed Acclaim flea spray and she's still hopping about the place via the furniture and refusing to sit on the carpet or sofa or blankets (these have all been hot washed). It is driving me mad. Any recommendations of other flea treatments? Going to flea bomb the house tomorrow in desperation but would welcome ideas. [emoji35]


----------



## scifisam (Jul 20, 2016)

OK, someone is definitely feeding my cat because we keep finding odd-shaped biscuits in her poo. And there's a lot of poo. It won't be the secret feeder who pays to take her to the vet's, will it?

Six poos and four vomits so far today and blood in two of them. She really can't cope with too much food.

Made this today:


----------



## Sirena (Jul 20, 2016)

purenarcotic said:


> Cat has fleas again. Taking her to the vet tomorrow to get a different treatment. Don't know what to do about the house though. We have steamed, hoovered, steamed and hoovered and sprayed Acclaim flea spray and she's still hopping about the place via the furniture and refusing to sit on the carpet or sofa or blankets (these have all been hot washed). It is driving me mad. Any recommendations of other flea treatments? Going to flea bomb the house tomorrow in desperation but would welcome ideas. [emoji35]


Buy some sulphur powder from pet or plant shops.  You get a big pot for about a fiver.

Dust your cat once a week (sulphur is inert, edible and totally benign) and that should keep her free of fleas.

As for the house, just keep it relentlessly vacuumed (and put a squirt of flea spray up the vacuum nozzle before you turn off the power).


----------



## izz (Jul 20, 2016)

scifisam said:


> OK, someone is definitely feeding my cat because we keep finding odd-shaped biscuits in her poo. And there's a lot of poo. It won't be the secret feeder who pays to take her to the vet's, will it?
> 
> Six poos and four vomits so far today and blood in two of them. She really can't cope with too much food.
> 
> ...


I don't have enough likes for this, this is awesome and entirely appropriate, I do hope it does the job. I also don't have enough likes for the cat, what an absolute little beauty she is !  I hope she's back to normal soon.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 22, 2016)

Moe loves a frog hunt. She enjoys eating the numerous fingernail sized froglets but today came across a larger Beastie


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 22, 2016)

I've been feeding a feral cat for about three or four months, and she finally let me stroke her a few weeks ago, which is when I realised she had huge boobs. I assumed she was pregnant but I was wondering why she wasn't getting any bigger, and yesterday I found out why. 

















She must be trying to wean them, as she brought one into the house today to introduce it to the food bowl. 
















I can't wait to see all three of them around the bowl.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 22, 2016)

Lovely pics Saul Goodman


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 22, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've been feeding a feral cat for about three or four months, and she finally let me stroke her a few weeks ago, which is when I realised she had huge boobs. I assumed she was pregnant but I was wondering why she wasn't getting any bigger, and yesterday I found out why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have found Pokemons!


----------



## Me76 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Moe loves a frog hunt. She enjoys eating the numerous fingernail sized froglets but today came across a larger Beastie


I am failing to see the kitteh in that picture


----------



## Me76 (Jul 22, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've been feeding a feral cat for about three or four months, and she finally let me stroke her a few weeks ago, which is when I realised she had huge boobs. I assumed she was pregnant but I was wondering why she wasn't getting any bigger, and yesterday I found out why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So gorgeous!!!

She must really trust you.  And they look big.  At least 3 or 4 months old.  Poor thing if she's been suckling them all this time.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 22, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I am failing to see the kitteh in that picture


At the back...


----------



## Me76 (Jul 22, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> At the back...


Aaahhhh. Now I can like the post.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 22, 2016)

Ours went out a bit earlier in the week.  Third time but furthest they've been.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 22, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I am failing to see the kitteh in that picture


Not a mistake the frog made


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 22, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Ours went out a bit earlier in the week.  Third time but furthest they've been.



Ginger cat: "Hmm; I couuuuld shit into that!"


----------



## Me76 (Jul 22, 2016)

Schmetterling said:


> Ginger cat: "Hmm; I couuuuld shit into that!"



If only. 

It's a flower pot that I need to sort out cos it has no drainage, a constant 1 inch layer of water.  So it's probably more like "oooo I'll drink that and get ill and cost them shedloads in vets bills"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've been feeding a feral cat for about three or four months, and she finally let me stroke her a few weeks ago, which is when I realised she had huge boobs. I assumed she was pregnant but I was wondering why she wasn't getting any bigger, and yesterday I found out why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any chance of you being able to contact a local charity to get them to TNR (trap, neuter, release) them (the kittens when they're old enough, and mum) so no more strays are created? Quite a lot of charities do this, I believe. It's easier than taking them in and trying to rehome them, especially at this time of year, and makes things better in the long run because there are fewer strays to worry about.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 22, 2016)

She brought them all to the front of the house, but two of them ran away when they saw me. This one stayed.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Any chance of you being able to contact a local charity to get them to TNR (trap, neuter, release) them (the kittens when they're old enough, and mum) so no more strays are created? Quite a lot of charities do this, I believe. It's easier than taking them in and trying to rehome them, especially at this time of year, and makes things better in the long run because there are fewer strays to worry about.


If I ever get to catch them I'll take them to the vet and get them done.
I think I'll keep them all if they want to stay.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 22, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> She brought them all to the front of the house, but two of them ran away when they saw me. This one stayed.


Awww.  Not as old as I thought actually. She must be small.  You could have four new kittehs.


----------



## petee (Jul 22, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> This one stayed.


you're being adopted SG!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> If I ever get to catch them I'll take them to the vet and get them done.
> I think I'll keep them all if they want to stay.



You're a good person


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2016)

She looks pretty healthy all things considered. Good on you for looking after her when you're able


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 22, 2016)

Me76 said:


> So gorgeous!!!
> 
> She must really trust you.  And they look big.  At least 3 or 4 months old.  Poor thing if she's been suckling them all this time.





Me76 said:


> Awww.  Not as old as I thought actually. She must be small.  You could have four new kittehs.


I think you were probably right with the 3 or 4 month guess. I've been feeding her for over three months and never saw her pregnant.
It's no wonder she's bringing them to me for food now. She must be worn out feeding them.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> She looks pretty healthy all things considered. Good on you for looking after her when you're able


I bought her a 10 Kilo bag of food. It's not much on the grand scale of things, and she's worth it, especially since discovering the mogglings.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2016)

It's a year today since my darling Charlie died.

I miss him every single day.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 23, 2016)

That's a lovely photo, the lighting and colours remind me of a classical painting. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 23, 2016)

I ADORE that pic, it's the essence of calm and snug and home that is the very best thing about having a cat. Could be a magazine shoot! RIP beautiful Charlie and commiserations Vintage Paw


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2016)

my three girly whirlys


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 25, 2016)

Moe and Blue having a morning snooze


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 26, 2016)

Something woke me at 4am. I looked out the bedroom window and saw this  (excuse the poor quality. It was pitch black and a crappy phone)


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 26, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> Something woke me at 4am. I looked out the bedroom window and saw this  (excuse the poor quality. It was pitch black and a crappy phone)



Looks like you've got cats then 

That pics makes me nostalgic for when one of mine had kittens


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 26, 2016)

I usually have a bowl of food out for the local hedgehogs - and I have seen one of the farm / stray /feral cats from up the lane partake - recently, when I went out to top it up (biscuits and chicken / rabbit catfood) I retreated quickly - cat on one side and hedgepig on t'other. By the time I got back with camera they had both gone. I'm pretty sure the local fox also has a nibble sometimes. Ben de-dog has learnt not to scoff from the bowl, and he reminds me to top up the supply ...
ps IIRC the colony of farm cats were TNR'd about three years ago and they are fairly tame.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 27, 2016)

The kittehs were good entertainment value last night, playing with all their toys, chasing and wrestling each other, jumping up in the air and being generally kitten like.  We did have to calm them down though when, after about 40 minutes nonstop, Orson took a test and was panting like a dog!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 27, 2016)

This is day 4 that I haven't seen Dottie.

So, the man at number 9 had been letting her in periodically, but she was still thinner than she should have been, so I was still feeding her whenever she came over and asked.

Then the man at number 9 disappeared. His house is all shut up, and all the curtains closed. Dottie was inside -- I'd see her on the windowsill quite frequently.

2 days into this, I was googling 'cat locked in house' to see what options there were, when I looked over and there she was sat outside his front door.



So I called her over and cried as I fed her because I'm a nob.

She was out and about for a few days. She'd sit outside of his house now and again, wanting to be let in. He still wasn't there, it was still locked up. I'd still feed her.

Then all of a sudden, there she was inside, in the window again. Still no other sign of life there.

This went on for about a week. She'd be inside, she'd be outside, no sign of anyone there, except a window at the front had been open. So I assumed he's away on holiday, or in hospital, and someone is coming to look after the house and, presumably, Dottie, and I just managed to miss them coming and going (which in itself seems unlikely as my office overlooks his front door). She was in and out of the house 3 times one day. 

Now the front window is closed again, and I haven't seen Dottie for 4 days. She hasn't been on his windowsill either. If she was inside, I would expect to see her in the window now and again. If she was outside, she'd be sitting outside his front door at least a couple of times a day.

I really hope she's okay.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 27, 2016)

Urgh, hope she is too


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 28, 2016)

It's entirely possible whoever was coming to look after the house has taken Dottie with them. None of his furniture has been moved out, so he's not simply moved and taken her with him himself. And for the first week or two of him being away Dottie was still around. I'm worried


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 28, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is day 4 that I haven't seen Dottie.
> 
> So, the man at number 9 had been letting her in periodically, but she was still thinner than she should have been, so I was still feeding her whenever she came over and asked.
> 
> ...



You're not a nob. You care. That's a good thing.

I hope she's ok too.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 30, 2016)

Cuddle puddle


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 30, 2016)

Onlookers


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2016)

Here is the friendly neighbourhood cat that likes to invade my flat given half the chance.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 30, 2016)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Here is the friendly neighbourhood cat that likes to invade my flat given half the chance.



A spotty stripey, I approve.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 30, 2016)

Buy a new exerciser,  and the cat nicks it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 30, 2016)

First time they all came in to eat.


----------



## izz (Jul 30, 2016)

Crazy catman


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 30, 2016)

izz said:


> Crazy catman


I know!
I've always been a dog person, but what's not to like about kittens?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 31, 2016)

They're going to need names. 

A very important task.

The only sensible way to decide is...

...a poll!


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 31, 2016)

Well, I refer to my three as Ying, Yang, and Yong. I will let you nick that and then you can add a Yung.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 31, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> They're going to need names.
> 
> A very important task.
> 
> ...


I was thinking Curly, Larry and Moe.
Or One, Two and Three  

I guess I don't have a great imagination


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Jul 31, 2016)

As I see it, the main difficulty would be telling the little blighters apart.  God, they're adorably cute


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 31, 2016)

May I suggest Pickle, Pumpkin, and Simon.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 31, 2016)

Groucho, Harpo, Chico


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 31, 2016)

Uno, Dos, Tres, Gatos!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm swaying towards Garlic, Ginger and Chilli


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2016)

Port, Starboard and Amidships


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 31, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Port, Starboard and Amidships


How about Circle, Square and Triangle?  

Edit: JK


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 31, 2016)

How about Garfield, Bagpuss and Mr Bigglesworth?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 1, 2016)

I kinda decided with my cats I wanted them named after musicians. So I have Bob (Dylan) Blue... Was going to be Jimi ( Hendrix) but didn't suit it when we got him, changed him to Blue, tenuous links to blues ha ha! But he is Jimi in soul. Now, I was able to continue the theme ( no mean feat when kids are involved in choosing names) we have Moe (Tucker) and Beau (Brummels). Increasing points pop pickers for knowing those 2 

I say this having no suggestions other than thinking about names that have meaning and pleasure for you as I did


----------



## izz (Aug 1, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Port, Starboard and Amidships


oh ! oh ! oh ! isn't there a mum as well ? she could be one of my favourite words, Athwartships


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 1, 2016)

Meet dad


----------



## Ms T (Aug 1, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> I kinda decided with my cats I wanted them named after musicians. So I have Bob (Dylan) Blue... Was going to be Jimi ( Hendrix) but didn't suit it when we got him, changed him to Blue, tenuous links to blues ha ha! But he is Jimi in soul. Now, I was able to continue the theme ( no mean feat when kids are involved in choosing names) we have Moe (Tucker) and Beau (Brummels). Increasing points pop pickers for knowing those 2
> 
> I say this having no suggestions other than thinking about names that have meaning and pleasure for you as I did


We have a Hendrix and a Dylan. New ex-stray should have been Dave really (Bowie) but we'd been calling him Carpet while he was a stray and it stuck.


----------



## izz (Aug 1, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> Meet dad


ermagerrd, Below Decks.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 1, 2016)

izz said:


> ermagerrd, Below Decks.


MizzenMoggs


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 1, 2016)

Admiral of the Black ...


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 1, 2016)

Ship's punk


----------



## Me76 (Aug 1, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> Meet dad


His eyes are amazing!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 2, 2016)

Me76 said:


> His eyes are amazing!



Thats what Moggs thought too...hence the 3 kittens.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2016)

Dottie has definitely gone.

It's been over a week since I last saw her, and today I woke up to see he'd cleared his house. I'm hoping beyond hope that he's taken her with him and that he will actually look after her, and that wherever they are there are other kind people around who might take up the slack should she need it.

I miss her. Poor little thing. I'd formed quite the bond with her. 

Well, now I turn my attentions entirely to Jemima. Her coat is looking a little better these days. She's still a bit scabby underneath, and the fur is more threadbare than it should be, but the massive big matted bit at the back doesn't look as bad. She lets me have a little stroke when I feed her. She doesn't come by every day, but maybe 4 times a week. I'd like to get her to the vet eventually, but logistics will be difficult.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw - poor Dottie !
just an idea. you might want to check with the local cat / animal rescues that she hasn't been "dumped" at their gates ... and if you can find out where the fella went to, do the same in that area.
One of my "local" rescues will sometimes find dogs / cat carriers etc outside their gate / entrance lane, once it was a pony and another time a small goat !


----------



## Ms T (Aug 2, 2016)

I found out today that Hendrix hides up the chimney when he feels threatened. We were only having the windows cleaned. On the outside.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I found out today that Hendrix hides up the chimney when he feels threatened. We were only having the windows cleaned. On the outside.


 
did you wonder where the black cat had come from?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 2, 2016)

I am another pair of headphones down


----------



## Hollis (Aug 2, 2016)

Sad, but nice article for us cat folk..

My cat died, and it affected me as much as losing my dad


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2016)

Hollis said:


> Sad, but nice article for us cat folk..
> 
> My cat died, and it affected me as much as losing my dad



That is absolutely spot on. Very moving. And the author and Dave's situation eerily similar to mine and Charlie's. I too lost my dad in the late nineties, and I can say without doubt losing Charlie hurt every bit as much.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> did you wonder where the black cat had come from?


He's lucky it's not winter! I had no idea he was up there and there's a gas fire in that fireplace...


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 5, 2016)

I'll admit to a certain smugness when I read about the "various posters" on this thread who either steal cats from, or lose cats to, other feeding opportunities

Safe in the absolute certainty that none of _les chats de la casa Voltagé_ would either tolerate their food being stolen or would stoop so low as to steal from their less fortunate brethren

<honk><honk><honk>Up comes Clive's No 1 breakfast - ALL OVER A SPARE APPLE MAC KEYBOARD - except it's not the breakfast he's eaten here (biscuits) this present appears to be wet cat food. Now Clive hasn't had wet food for several weeks

He's become "one of those cats" and I've become "one of those owners"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2016)

"owners"


----------



## Ms T (Aug 5, 2016)

I foolishly left the cat treats in an accessible place, albeit in a box with a lid on it. There is now an empty box.  *shakes fist*


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 5, 2016)

... and there might soon be little puddles of unwelcome overindulgence in strange places. Hope not tho


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2016)

Sid is back. I think she'd been on holiday. She's still as fat as ever.

And Simba is back. He's been on holiday too. He was very excitedly watching Peg through his kitchen window while she was eating grass in her kitchen window. They're like star crossed lovers sometimes.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 5, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "owners"



Yeah! I know, what was I thinking


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 6, 2016)

OK, a question for all you cat "people" (owners has now been officially consigned to the waste bin when referring to the cat / human dynamic)

Both mine and Mrs Voltz's, let's laughing refer to it as our, "wardrobe" consists of mainly black or dark clothes

We have one nearly all white cat, one 50/50 white/tabby and FiFi who started off as the exotically categorised "blue tabby" when we registered her at the vet, but has now, rather disappointingly, reverted to just a normal, grubby brown tabby. The supply of "tumble fur" in this house is almost inexhaustible

Even when taking clothes straight of the washer/dryer anything black has to be gone over with sellotape or lint removing rollers to make it look vaguely presentable

The washer/dryer has no obvious fluff trap but when it broke down the repair engineer was able to clean out a non-consumer serviceable thing deep in the guts of the machine and removed vast amount of cat fur (naturally I paid little or no attention to what it was he cleaned out or how to access it)

The washer/dryer is not an expensive one, has lasted far, far longer than I ever thought it was going to last, and, probably is coming towards the end of its useful life. I WILL be running it into the ground not replacing for the sake of replacing

But, short of:-

Shaving the cats
Dying the cats black
Changing all our clothes to match at aggregate of white, tabby and brown
Does anyone have a solution that works? For example, a washer/dryer designed for humans with pets - like the pet vacuum cleaners you can get


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 6, 2016)

I find wrapping the cats in cling-film works.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 6, 2016)

i tend not to pick my girls up to kiss or hug them when I'm wearing black. have dumped black bedsheets, too. lint remover is a must. hate those cheaps one you find in pound shops. still looking for a good lint roller


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> one 50/50 white/tabby


 
tabby / white cats have evolved in order to ensure that their fur shows up on backgrounds of any colour


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2016)

Not the answer you're looking for, but I gave up caring a long, long time ago. Anyone who looks at my cat fur clothes and disapproves can get to fuck.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 6, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Not the answer you're looking for, but I gave up caring a long, long time ago. Anyone who looks at my cat fur clothes and disapproves can get to fuck.


I see it as a secret cat lover's society badge. Ohh you have fur, I have fur. How old are your babies and what are their names?


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 6, 2016)

Rik has escaped


----------



## Me76 (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh no.  I hope he's OK. 

Ozzie has discovered the bath.  She was in it twice this morning - no water. Then this afternoon whole I was having my lazy long bath she was sitting on the toilet watching me and had a wander on the edge of the bath while sniffing the bubbles.  I was totally ready for her to drop in and freak out.   She didn't but I don't think it will be long.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2016)

Mr. Kippers hissed at the small one earlier  *Though tbf some days after the 300th "Mummy" I feel like hissing! 

* the small one was being quite noisy and had tried to stroke Mr. K''s bottom which he doesn't like!


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 7, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> Rik has escaped



Oh no he hasn't! 

Massive relief for the missus and me 
We feel like a pair of plonkers


----------



## scifisam (Aug 7, 2016)

High Voltage - tumble dryer balls and dryer sheets (like bounce) help. I'm lucky that my cats don't really shed, but my (white) dog did.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 7, 2016)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers hissed at the small one earlier  *Though tbf some days after the 300th "Mummy" I feel like hissing!
> 
> * the small one was being quite noisy and had tried to stroke Mr. K''s bottom which he doesn't like!



After about the fifth reading of this and thinking each time that I'm sure I've not seen QoGs new kitten I've realised that you're referring to a child


----------



## pogofish (Aug 7, 2016)

I tend to get a bit suspicious when the pair of them start playing nicely.  







It usually means they are about to gang-up on me for something!


----------



## CRI (Aug 8, 2016)

Staaaaaahhhp whatever you're doing.  It's International Cat Day you know.  How are you spoiling the felines today?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 8, 2016)

CRI said:


> Staaaaaahhhp whatever you're doing.  It's International Cat Day you know.  How are you spoiling the felines today?


I booked my two in for their neutering / spaying. Probably not in the spirit of spoiling them.  

I am going to give them some Dreamies tonight though.   We want to start letting them out more but need to get them addicted to the crack substitute so they actually come back!


----------



## CRI (Aug 8, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I booked my two in for their neutering / spaying. Probably not in the spirit of spoiling them.
> 
> I am going to give them some Dreamies tonight though.   We want to start letting them out more but need to get them addicted to the crack substitute so they actually come back!


It actually IS spoiling them, even if they don't know it.  If Dreamies don't work, try the Natures Menu meat snacks you can get at Pets at Home (cat and dog ones are the same, just different shapes.)  Breeze turns violent if I don't dispense them quickly enough.  They were magic for trick training with her, and the dogs, too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2016)

Peggy basically goes bonkers for anything in small biscuit form. I like the Hearties and Toothies by Smilla that you can get at zooplus. She likes them too, obv. I do get dreamies for her too though, and she does go particularly potty for them. I'm training her to take them with malt paste squeezed on them, for future potential pill-hiding shenanigans should it ever be needed. So far so good.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 8, 2016)

Went to the vet for a booster today and it was a bit of a mare. The vet who did the previous injection was super smooth and basically plopped the needle in before she realised what was going on. This time however it was a different vet who asked me to hold her down. We'd been in the waiting room with a bunch of dogs for an hour so she wasn't too happy to start with, then the vet decided to shove a thermometer up her bum for a "health check" which kinda made her mad. So when I came to hold her down she managed to wriggle round and plunge her teeth into the bit of skin between my thumb and forefinger. 

The vet gave me some first aid stuff and took her off to a different room to be "wrapped" and then bought her back in her box all sorted. Would have been nice if the vet had decided to do that earlier


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2016)

Hope the bite isn't too bad! Poor love. I don't think I'd like a thermometer shoved up my arse against my wishes either.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 9, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the vet experience bi0boy - Ouch!

If you don't have your cat already chipped, then it's a good idea to get one with a temperature sensor fitted (no more thermometers up the bum ).


----------



## izz (Aug 9, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> If you don't have your cat already chipped, then it's a good idea to get one with a temperature sensor fitted (no more thermometers up the bum ).



well that's a Thing ! ! Well I never did. I s'pect the next Thing will be a chip with locator, so's we can track the furry little annoyances down when we need to.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 9, 2016)

They all come in to eat together at regular times now.








But they still enjoy dining out


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 10, 2016)

It looks like Chilli and Ginger have decided they're sleeping indoors tonight.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 10, 2016)

Purrfect alignment


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 10, 2016)

They are gorgeous kits Saul Goodman


----------



## Me76 (Aug 10, 2016)

I have sliced feet as Ozzie was on the back of the sofa last night when some dick sped past on a moped and freaked her.  She leaped up and landed on my feet, using them as a springboard to run away.  The scratch on the inside of my little toe took an hour to stop bleeding!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 10, 2016)

Bloody hell Me76 that sounds horrible!


----------



## Manter (Aug 12, 2016)

Long cat


----------



## Me76 (Aug 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Bloody hell Me76 that sounds horrible!


Thanks.  Not half as bad as your hand was!!!


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 12, 2016)

CRI said:


> Staaaaaahhhp whatever you're doing.  It's International Cat Day you know.  How are you spoiling the felines today?
> 
> 
> View attachment 90467


Stop! in the name of purr!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Thanks.  Not half as bad as your hand was!!!



My index finger's still not right, you know. Big bulging scar that hurts sometimes. 

Fucking cats


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2016)

Jemima now pushes her head gently against me when I give her a little tickle. She usually only comes by in the evening, and even then not every day, for her supper but I found her sunbathing in the yard this lunchtime. She had some more grub, which she had to share with a wasp , and then wandered on her way.

I really want her to have a home. I'm asking around people I know, but when it gets closer to winter if she's still about I'll try my hardest to get her into Iris' Cats in Need where I got Peggy from. They're so often absolutely swamped, though, so if I can do their work and find her somewhere myself that's what I'll do.

In related news, does anyone want a cat?


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 12, 2016)

It's starting to feel at real home at long last - when I come down in the morning to make a cup of tea I'm now met by both boys wanting fuss, strokes and general cuddles up on the sofa

And I'm being met at the gate by Clive most evenings when I get home from work - he greets me with a camp meow

It's lovely


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 13, 2016)

Take only pictures . . . 
 
. . . leave only fur


----------



## Me76 (Aug 17, 2016)

Happy lazy cat


----------



## moose (Aug 17, 2016)

Stretchy cat


----------



## Me76 (Aug 19, 2016)

I went out to the garden yo et something from the shed this morning.  Ground wet with rain but not actually raining.  

Ozzie looked very confused and put out by the wet ground and just stayed in the doorstep.  Orson didn't let it stop him but jumped around like his paws were getting burnt.  Very amusing.


----------



## moon (Aug 20, 2016)

My lovely cat Sydney turned 16 this month (she was born during the Sydney Olympics) and seems to have immediately become 'old', as in slightly senile .
I'm keeping a careful eye on her, she has been a good friend for many many years, seeing me through some pretty rough times with her naturally compassionate disposition.
I never a knew a cat could tell that you were feeling ill, tired or hungry and actively try to make you eat or sleep, even laying on you all night if necessary if you were ill.
She is a wonderful cat


----------



## CRI (Aug 20, 2016)

Kitten in a basket.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2016)

"we are going where in a hand-basket??"


----------



## Shirl (Aug 21, 2016)

Vincent said he can't be doing with going out in the rain.


----------



## bimble (Aug 21, 2016)

yep. It was that kind of a belly up Sunday.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2016)

Jemima popped by for her supper. She had 3 plates of food.






She loves having a head tickle now, and a stroke. Today I managed to broach the subject of having a brush, and it went okay. She let me gently brush the top of her head, one of the sides of her fluffy face, and along her back a little bit, although I didn't push it because it's often a sensitive area for some cats (didn't seem to upset her though).

Anyone know anyone in or around the Stoke-on-Trent area who would like to take on a gorgeous fluffy and seemingly affectionate cat who's in desperate need of a bit of warmth and love (and a good brush)? I'd have her in here in a heartbeat but we all know Peggy hates cats, and it seems Jemima is a scrapper.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2016)

I've never once heard her purr or miaow. But boy does she make some fucking noise when she's beating up other cats.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 22, 2016)

So many totally awesome cats on this thread 

Aww. Cats


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> yep. It was that kind of a belly up Sunday.
> View attachment 91332


 
I think there's a message in cat semaphore going on there.

Probably translates as 'feed me'


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2016)

Someone's been fighting the other local cats and came off 2nd best. Unfortunately he started to over groom the wound and it was getting manky so have had to use the cone of shame.






I know it's mean to laugh but


----------



## Cloo (Aug 23, 2016)

Slovak restaurant kittens...

This one was hogging one side of the table when we arrived first time (and stayed there throughout lunch):






When we returned a few days later, this one was being friendly (and possibly regretting it):






There was also a tortie kitten, but she was less forthcoming.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 23, 2016)

The very lovely Kiara has come to Chez Mogden. By her human Dad's confession, she's not quite all there but she's gorgeous all the same. Truly a ginger ninja cos she bounces all over the place and she's bonding a bit with Mookie already. Her aunt, or is it niece, can't quite remember as it's complicated, will be arriving too when she allows herself to be packed into a carrier


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2016)

Jemima (who might be Jeremiah) was waiting by my backdoor for her scran this dinnertime:

 

(Those aren't weeds - it's my 'wildflower meadow' that attracts bees )

And then she had a little lay down with her brush:

 

She lets me brush all around her head, and I'm building up to being able to give the rest of her a good brush. She enjoys playing with toys as well. She eats a ton whenever she's here. She had 3 pouches of food this dinnertime, and asked for a fourth but didn't like what I gave her so left most of it.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 26, 2016)

Casper is a big fan of The Big Bang Theory

 

He is also a passionate IT consultant - he's accessed things on my Mac that I don't know how to get to - shall I get him his own log in for Urban?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 27, 2016)

After an attempted mounting the other day, Moe and Beau have just had thier pre op check for neutering. Booked in for a week Monday.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 27, 2016)

We bought a cat painting! We actually saw it for sale months ago at a local theatre, but gsv and the artist finally managed to exchange some message and we bought it off her today. It looks really like my childhood cat, although mostly we just liked the colours and composition. But it didn't hurt that it looks like my childhood cat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2016)

Iris' shelter got in touch with me today. They still had Dottie on their waiting list  Anyway, now Dottie has gone it means Jemima can jump in her place.

I'm to go and pick up a trap from them on Tuesday, and then, once I've wrangled Jemima in to it (which may involve leaving her in my kitchen overnight, which will please no one involved), I'm to take her to the vet inside Pets at Home, who they do lots of business with apparently, who will scan for a chip and check her sex and so on. If she's a girl they can probably take her now. If she's an in-tact boy, they'll look at neutering her (him!) but will have to release her (him!) because they have lots of mothers and kittens still, and she (he!) will still smell like a tom for a while after. If she (he!) is a neutered boy, I don't know what happens next. Either way, I'm to phone her while I'm at the vets to let her know, and we can work out what happens next.

This would all be easier if I could drive 

I'll be sad to see her go, but more than anything she needs a warm lap to curl up on at night and I can't give her that.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 27, 2016)

The kittehs snuck out today as I was putting some composting out.  So I decided to go with it and did some pruning as I haven't been out in the garden for ages cos of them.  

Cue 30 minutes of trying to get the buggers back in.  Dreamies are not a drug to them at all.  Finally managed to get the big balled one back with the new Poundland cat teaser that they are both loving.  

Ops booked for 6th September.  Will watch the door more carefully until then.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> The kittehs snuck out today as I was putting some composting out.  So I decided to go with it and did some pruning as I haven't been out in the garden for ages cos of them.
> 
> Cue 30 minutes of trying to get the buggers back in.  Dreamies are not a drug to them at all.  Finally managed to get the big balled one back with the new Poundland cat teaser that they are both loving.
> 
> Ops booked for 6th September.  Will watch the door more carefully until then.



We've been leting ours in the garden supervised for a while but its a walled garden so its only recently they could actually get out and we have been able to keep on top of them being too adventurous. They can still be little shits for getting them in though! Chicken or ham does the trick, as well as a toy they find irresisitable!

Ours are booked for the 5th so they'll be sharing the cone of shame at the same time as yours


----------



## Me76 (Aug 27, 2016)

Ours is just fences with lots of bushes and growth around which is annoying. Ginge (Orson) went to next doors today and was having a right old sniffy time.  We had to find where the hole he went through was, which was obviously through a bush.  :sigh:


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Ours is just fences with lots of bushes and growth around which is annoying. Ginge (Orson) went to next doors today and was having a right old sniffy time.  We had to find where the hole he went through was, which was obviously through a bush.  :sigh:


Ah, like you say then, locked in till snip and chip!

I don't think well let ours fully loose once recovered from op... Certainly will be in at night but then best laid plans and all that!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm really nervous about letting them out properly. I know it needs to be done - we have a garden and we have a cat flap and I would feel mean leaving them in - but there are other big cats, and foxes and all lots of other things.  

I think the flap will be activated a couple of weeks after op, just to get them used to using it, but supervision still.  

Although I don't think it will be long before one of them does the jump out the front window.  Which I cannot leave shut or we will all die of heat.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I'm really nervous about letting them out properly. I know it needs to be done - we have a garden and we have a cat flap and I would feel mean leaving them in - but there are other big cats, and foxes and all lots of other things.
> 
> I think the flap will be activated a couple of weeks after op, just to get them used to using it, but supervision still.
> 
> Although I don't think it will be long before one of them does the jump out the front window.  Which I cannot leave shut or we will all die of heat.


Yeah, makes sense. I think because i have 2 older cats and less worries as it were having done it with them have been able to let the little ones explore and we feel they are ok with the boundaries so far.. House and garden. 

Its all about whats right for the cats in my opinion... They guide you, if you think they go too far, reign them back to safety and contain them a little more... Bit of give and take just like your doing eh?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Although I don't think it will be long before one of them does the jump out the front window. Which I cannot leave shut or we will all die of heat.


 
are they the sort of windows you can get child proof locks for? - so you can have them open an inch or two but not enough for a kitty to try and get out?

i had to install that sort of thing when i lived with kitties - had a moment one morning (before they were going out) - got up, opened bedroom window, went to bog, came downstairs, opened curtains, thought "there's a cat on the front lawn that looks like one of mine.  hang on a minute.  oh shit..."

fortunately he was only bruised a bit...


----------



## Me76 (Aug 27, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Yeah, makes sense. I think because i have 2 older cats and less worries as it were having done it with them have been able to let the little ones explore and we feel they are ok with the boundaries so far.. House and garden.
> 
> Its all about whats right for the cats in my opinion... They guide you, if you think they go too far, reign them back to safety and contain them a little more... Bit of give and take just like your doing eh?


I had cats before but they died at 18, two years apart, so it's a long time since I've done the letting them find their own way thing.  I've forgotten about it. 


Puddy_Tat said:


> are they the sort of windows you can get child proof locks for? - so you can have them open an inch or two but not enough for a kitty to try and get out?
> 
> i had to install that sort of thing when i lived with kitties - had a moment one morning (before they were going out) - got up, opened bedroom window, went to bog, came downstairs, opened curtains, thought "there's a cat on the front lawn that looks like one of mine.  hang on a minute.  oh shit..."
> 
> fortunately he was only bruised a bit...


The front window is ground floor, with front garden and only open when we are awake and in the room, so we would see him going out. 

It was the favoured exit for one of our old cats though.  She wouldn't come in through the cat flap, but was fine to go out through it and wouldn't come in through the front window but would go out, and then whinge to come in through the front door.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 27, 2016)

You've not forgotton so much as just doing it in different circumstances with different cats surely, not going to be the same and if you are a good animal carer you'll be doing the right thing.. Yay!!... Plus, don't forget they are cats... That are tough as hell (within reason), or that's what i tell lamb1979 several times a week so she doesn't have a heart attack


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> She wouldn't come in through the cat flap, but was fine to go out through it and wouldn't come in through the front window but would go out, and then whinge to come in through the front door.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2016)

Jemima sprayed up my door. On the inside 

I do think Jemima is a Jeremiah.

Keeping her/him in overnight before taking her/him to the vet will be fun. I expect I'll need to clean the place from top to bottom.


----------



## oryx (Aug 28, 2016)

We had to let Tiggy go this afternoon.

She had rallied a fair bit since her last visit to the emergency vet in May and had been spending some time sleeping in the sun on the decking and occasionally running across the garden. However in the last few days my partner thought she was fading a bit, and he took her to the emergency vets again late this afternoon as her abdomen was swollen and she seemed generally listless and not herself. The vet thought tests would possibly have revealed something incurable so she went peacefully, after 22 happy and mostly healthy years.

It wasn't a surprise and I'm glad my partner was able to be with her. I'm very sorry that I'm away staying with family until Wednesday - I feel gutted not to be with my partner.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear that oryx


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 28, 2016)

Aw sad news. (((oryx)))


----------



## CRI (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh no, sorry to hear about Tiggy oryx


----------



## CRI (Aug 28, 2016)

Breeze, thoroughly pissed off with the International Dog Day business.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear your news Oryx.  22 is a good run though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 28, 2016)

(((oryx)))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2016)

Really sorry, oryx. Sounds like she had a relaxing summer. 22 is no mean feat. Thinking of you xx


----------



## oryx (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for all your kind words and thoughts folks. 

This is the third time one of my cats has passed away while I've been up seeing family in York!

Sad she is gone but it was not a surprise. I'm hoping my partner is coping OK - we spoke about half an hour ago and he seems to be bearing up. He had known her since kittenhood and they had a very special bond - so am glad he was with her right at the end, and she went very quickly and peacefully.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 29, 2016)

Moe obliged a picture this morning







Beau, hmm, not so much






Ah, just kidding.. He was being cute playing round the pond, he has a thing for running water and splashing in it, ill upload a video at some point  it can be heart in mouth watching them play round the pond. They both climb my large fatsia Japonica that overhangs the pond too!!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 29, 2016)

oryx said:


> Thanks for all your kind words and thoughts folks.
> 
> This is the third time one of my cats has passed away while I've been up seeing family in York!
> 
> Sad she is gone but it was not a surprise. I'm hoping my partner is coping OK - we spoke about half an hour ago and he seems to be bearing up. He had known her since kittenhood and they had a very special bond - so am glad he was with her right at the end, and she went very quickly and peacefully.


Sorry to hear about the passing of your lovely old puss x


----------



## Fingers (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Purdie (Sep 1, 2016)

My baby boy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 1, 2016)

Picked up a (fucking massive) trap from the shelter today. They're calling ahead to the vet so they know to expect me at some undisclosed point in the future. They looked at pictures of Jemima and instantly said she was a boy ("you can tell"). 

So now I have to leave the trap innocuously in my kitchen when she comes to visit and get her used to it, and then somehow get her into it. 

They've said that regardless of her sex, the vet will keep her and spay/neuter her, and then Iris' shelter will pick her up. So, she's going to get a home and I couldn't be happier.

Just got to get her to the vet now.

Peggy is scared of the trap. It must smell of a hundred terrified cats. I've sprayed it liberally with feliway.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 2, 2016)

Poppy had an altercation with a medium sized moth this evening and the moth fucked off. Two hours later she is still annoyed about it but has decided to stop being a pain in the arse and get back into the usual routine of sleeping on me.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 2, 2016)

Now set up guard in case any more medium sized moths rock up


----------



## Shirl (Sep 2, 2016)

My fucking cats 

Wolfie bought the wrong cat food. Whiskers instead of Felix best bollocks  They have been driving me mad all evening. Bastards won't stop yowling and now the littlest fucking upstart just jumped onto the settee arm and tried to honk up on my phone.  Little bastards loved effing whiskers when they were begging me to give them a home


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2016)

Cats and their dietary habits are the absolute worst


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2016)

Next door's Simba sits outside my bathroom window and cries at me while I'm on the loo 

He seems to think that anybody in any house in this row can let him into his house if he cries at them for long enough. He doesn't understand internal walls. Nor the fact that he never sees these other people inside his house.


----------



## oryx (Sep 3, 2016)

Less than a week after Tiggy's passing I am browsing the Celia Hammond and Battersea websites like they were porn.  

I haven't raised this with my partner but I'd really like to get another cat, maybe even two, as I think our Zoe is lonely - she has never not lived with other cats. I have experienced another cat looking for their companion (who was run over) and who they do not know is dead. I have also seen a cat grieving for that same cat, who they knew was dead (as they'd seen her body) and their behaviour is different - real grieving rather than curiosity and confusion. I have seen the subtle signs of Zoe looking for Tiggy although she seems OK and not distraught. To be frank, they never got on.  

I won't raise this with my OH for a while as it would be insensitive.

What I've realised is how many cats don't get on with other cats! I shouldn't be surprised as ours never did - although Tiggy was a singular cat and not used to living with others.

It's strange not having her here. My OH is having fleeting regrets at having her PTS  (thinks he did it too quickly) but I have said any tests or further medication would have been traumatic for her and for her to go peacefully, with him there, was the best thing. In myself, I feel OK - just sad she's gone and that I will never see her again, but relieved she was cared for in her last hours and with my OH to the last breath.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2016)

Those regrets can be very painful. Look after your partner, oryx. I know you will


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 3, 2016)

Some one very wise on urban said, " better a day too soon than a day too late"

When the lovely Jess was very poorly and we thought coming to her time we called the vet out. He took a quick look at her and told us it wasn't her time yet and left. If it wasn't Tiggy's time any good vet will tell you no


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 3, 2016)

Chiba pretending he's a normal cat, when in fact he's recovering from his normal activity of trying to trip me at the top of the stairs so he can feast on my corpse! The bugger Postimage.org — free image hosting / image upload


----------



## Cloo (Sep 3, 2016)

Vastra just spent 15 minutes mewing piteously outside the back door while we occasionally looked up and reminded her she has a catflap round the side. Which I had checked was unobscured. Eventually gsv relented and let in one very wet pet. Eedjut!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 5, 2016)

The Kittens are safely back from the vets having been neutered. Also chipped while they were under. Once they have recovered it will begin...The gradual process of them being allowed more and more free roaming and the associated anxiety of what the little shits are up too


----------



## Me76 (Sep 5, 2016)

Mine are going mad at the moment as we haven't fed them yet as they can't eat after midnight.  Their ops tomorrow.  I'm getting nervous for them.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 6, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Mine are going mad at the moment as we haven't fed them yet as they can't eat after midnight.  Their ops tomorrow.  I'm getting nervous for them.


How did it go?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> How did it go?


Aww, thanks for asking.  They are both fine. 

 Main problem is her being a bit more knackered than him (understandable as her op's more invasive). He just wants to play and she can't be arsed.  

Hopefully they'll both have a kip soon. They haven't settled since getting home.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah, the vet says don't let them play around.  Er, they're kittens?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 6, 2016)

Jemima has been 'rescued'. 

I got her into the trap this afternoon. It was very easy, as I thought it might be. I've got her used to a particular catnip toy, which she loves, so after I'd fed her and given her lots of brushes and tickles (which she now rolls around on the floor to receive), I threw her toy into the trap, and on the second attempt she wandered in after it.

I felt like a monster. The poor darling.

The person on reception at the vets was particularly arseholish to me, and made me feel awful after I left (in fact I sat in my friend's car and cried). But after she's been looked over by the vet tomorrow, she'll be spayed/neutered, given a once over, and they'll liaise with Iris' shelter to organise her going there to hopefully be rehomed.

We stopped by to let Iris know to expect a call from them tomorrow, and Iris kept us talking with stories of cats gone by. The one about Bob Geldof (the cat) was the best.

I'm going to miss Jemima so much. I'd really grown attached to her. When I think back to how timid she was and how she'd run away if you walked towards her just a few months ago, to now rolling around in my kitchen being brushed all over... Damn it Peggy why do you have to be such an anti-social shitbird?

If/when she goes up on their facebook page I'll link to it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The person on reception at the vets was particularly arseholish to me


 


Vintage Paw said:


> But after she's been looked over by the vet tomorrow, she'll be spayed/neutered,


 
that seems a bit drastic...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 7, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Jemima has been 'rescued'.
> 
> I got her into the trap this afternoon. It was very easy, as I thought it might be. I've got her used to a particular catnip toy, which she loves, so after I'd fed her and given her lots of brushes and tickles (which she now rolls around on the floor to receive), I threw her toy into the trap, and on the second attempt she wandered in after it.
> 
> ...


Nice one.  

My two are running about this morning as if nothing had happened to them at all.  Resilient!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 7, 2016)

Why do cats have to be so ace? I want them all.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2016)

in dartford, cats have started using purrdestrian crossings

local rag link with video here


----------



## bimble (Sep 10, 2016)

little dead mouse just outside bedroom door this morning. Narrowly avoided stepping on it on way to make coffee.I know i should be grateful / impressed but .


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 10, 2016)

In what can only be described as a "disturbing observation in the evolution of cats"

It would appear that Casper is developing a thumb or at the very least something which is thumb like

As he spends more and more time on my lap and he gets more and more relaxed I've noticed that when he's "noodling" with his front paws, not only do the main 4 "fingers" stretch and relax but his dewclaw is also stretching and relaxing - I've not noticed this in cats before and Mrs Voltz commented on it as well, so it's not just me

It's only going to be a matter of time before he tries to open tins of cat food isn't it


----------



## Me76 (Sep 10, 2016)

Vets again today for the check up after ops.  Waited ten minutes in a busy surgery for the vet to literally look at them for 3 seconds and say lovely.  It took longer to put them back in the carriers.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2016)

I rushed out to protect the honour of next door's Simba the other night.

She's often out a lot and Simba doesn't cooperate by coming in beforehand, so he often sits for hours at a time on my kitchen roof (crying at me because he doesn't understand that when he sees me at the window I'm not in his house and I can't let him in). The other night he attracted the attention of some ne'erdowell who promptly charged onto the roof to have a go. Lots of screeching and hissing ensued. I went out and clapped my hands a lot and said things like, "now come on, lads" and Simba ran through my yard, over his fence, and under the patio chair in his garden. Then a big old black and white cat charged after him, stopped dead in its tracks when it rounded the corner and saw me, took a few "should I chance it?" glances at the fence, but saw me wagging my finger at it and saying "you leave him alone!" and slinked off.

Simba jumped onto the fence and I thought he was going to say thank you but he didn't.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 10, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> purrdestrian crossings



She's heard that one before


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 10, 2016)

new place to sleep - the stairs


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 11, 2016)

Just had my first fully immersive, surround sound, Tri-o-phonic purring experience on the sofa this morning

Capser has exceptional volume, reverberating, body shaking bass notes and excellent lap warming properties

FiFi, meanwhile, located on the back of the sofa, at ear height, fills in the mid range and performs sterling head resting service i.e. me resting my head against FiFi

Clive. Poor little, nervous Clive - completes the audio spectrum with his gentle, some may say, inaudible purring - but like the finest and most appreciative of cat audiophiles (see: are you an audiophile - thread) he adds a depth and richness to the experience that would be lacking with just the other two cats

It was lovely


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 11, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> new place to sleep - the stairs
> 
> View attachment 92329
> View attachment 92330
> View attachment 92331



Do you have life insurance?

Is the cat a major beneficiary?

Do you ever come downstairs late at night? - IF you do, I'd suggest you don't now, or at least get a torch

Any burglar "noises" you might hear in the future, probably won't be a burglar


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 11, 2016)

,mghjkl


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 11, 2016)

Sorry - Casper posting as HV


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## hegley (Sep 12, 2016)

So, lovely cat people of Urban, if I was possibly considering being adopted by a rescue cat, what do I need to know/think about/consider?


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 12, 2016)

1/ Indoor-only or outdoor access? Can be relevant if the cat you like / get / get allotted is accustomed to outside and can't adapt to being without it. Indoor-only is better for wildlife and (some people argue) the environment, but not practical for every human or every cat.

2/ How much are you home? If you are barely there, you can still take care of a cat's basic needs but it might not interact with you much and may be better off with another cat to keep company with ... BUT that usually only works if the 2 cats are very young, or already know each other or are related; introducing 2 complete stranger cats to each other can be messy.

3/ What will you do when or if you're on holiday? Most cats would prefer to sit tight, hold their territory and have someone come in to feed them, but that might not work for you. Sending them off to someone else's home for the duration can be tricky (esp if the other person has their own pet/s or lives far away.) Catteries or 'cat hotels' come at all levels of comfort and expense but even the cheapest ones can be pricy. And it can be a bit gruelling for the owners leaving cats there!

4/ Can you afford it? Factor in not just food + litter + monthly flea treatment + vaccinations  + chipping (if those haven't already been done) - you need some good robust pet insurance as well. Also bear in mind that your cat is likely to get most obsessed with the most expensive or unobtainable food you ever give it/him/her, and if he/she/it needs special food for some medical issue this can get expensive - and pet insurance, even the luxury-ish plans, won't cover a special diet. Cats are sort of a luxury - even rescue moggies can be surprisingly expensive to keep.

5/ Are you going to drive the cat mad? Is your house full of hustle-bustle and strangers coming and going? or really loud kids or babies? or stupid kids/irresponsible people/right sadists who might torment it? do you have dogs? or other cats* (see 2/ and 6/)? do you play loads of loud music? Some cats can adapt to any of these things, but some won't wear it and will run away.

6/ If you already have a cat or cats you REALLY need to consider this carefully and try (as far as you can) to control how they meet each other, gradually, with an elaborate little dance of mutually-agreed smelling and sniffing and reserved areas for each beast until they agree to tolerate the other's existence.

7/ is the cat going to drive you mad? how patient are you? how good are you at cleaning up sick? are you a neat freak who's going to go mad if/when a cat scratches or wees on valuable things? or craps /pukes somewhere disgusting? how ready are you to go out looking for a lost/escaped cat in the cold and dark? (not wishing this obviously, just thinking of the downsides)

8/ how far is your nearest vet and how much of a hassle is it for you to get there with a cat in a carrier? (depends where you live, if you have a car, is there public transport etc). You're likely to have to go there a minimum of once a year for a check and have a few unscheduled visits as well (not every year, but in a cat's lifetime) for things like infected bites / malaise.

9/ sort of deep life planning stuff ... cats can live into their 20s ... so where are you likely to be by the time the cat's seriously old and needing more care? If you are planning any really big changes (moving house, moving country, setting up a new human household with new partner and/or kids or babies) are those going to be possible with the cat?

10/ related to the above - think really carefully if you MUST have a kitten(s) or if you can make room for an older cat ... kittens have obvious charms but they will need you around a bit more in their early months. Older cats might have health issues - thought very many of them are perfectly fine, just older! - but are also calmer, less likely to shred your home, and won't need care for two full decades of YOUR life.

um ... that's all the stuff I can think of that matters, really.  also be prepared for people from cats protection / battersea / celia hammond / other shelters to be mad control-freak interfering botherers who'll tell you your home is inadequate - they do that to almost everyone.

of course 11/ is that it's an unbreakable urban75 rule that pictures of the cat are required on this forum as soon as reasonably possible and you have to follow this thread.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 12, 2016)

11/ if you have your pick of several cats needing a human to love, consider the old black cats first if you're able. Black cats are often the most overlooked, and old cats because people love kittens and don't like to think of only potentially having a few years with their new mog. These cats are just as deserving of love, and require that special someone who is prepared to take them on. See also: cats with illnesses/behavioural problems, but if this is to be your first cat it's okay if you don't want to take on that extra level of responsibility (bearing in mind any cat can develop illness and/or behavioural problems in the course of its life even if you adopt it when it is perfectly healthy and balanced).


----------



## hegley (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks very much both - lots of good points!



Vintage Paw said:


> 11/ if you have your pick of several cats needing a human to love, consider the old black cats first if you're able. Black cats are often the most overlooked, and old cats because people love kittens and don't like to think of only potentially having a few years with their new mog. These cats are just as deserving of love, and require that special someone who is prepared to take them on. See also: cats with illnesses/behavioural problems, but if this is to be your first cat it's okay if you don't want to take on that extra level of responsibility (bearing in mind any cat can develop illness and/or behavioural problems in the course of its life even if you adopt it when it is perfectly healthy and balanced).


We visited a cat shelter at the w/end and they pretty much steered us away from some of the older cats with health conditions on the grounds that it will be our first cat (we've had a dog for the past 13 years who we had to have put to sleep in April), but we're definitely open to the idea.



trabuquera said:


> 7/ is the cat going to drive you mad? how patient are you? how good are you at cleaning up sick? are you a neat freak who's going to go mad if/when a cat scratches or wees on valuable things? or craps /pukes somewhere disgusting? how ready are you to go out looking for a lost/escaped cat in the cold and dark? (not wishing this obviously, just thinking of the downsides)


My biggest concern is the 2nd part of this. We have a small garden and live in suburbia away from main roads and I'd feel happier about a cat that had the freedom to go outside - but reading on here and various forums about cats going missing for days/weeks ...  , does worry me!


----------



## hegley (Sep 12, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> 4/ Can you afford it? Factor in not just food + litter + monthly flea treatment + vaccinations + chipping (if those haven't already been done) - you need some good robust pet insurance as well. Also bear in mind that your cat is likely to get most obsessed with the most expensive or unobtainable food you ever give it/him/her, and if he/she/it needs special food for some medical issue this can get expensive - and pet insurance, even the luxury-ish plans, won't cover a special diet. Cats are sort of a luxury - even rescue moggies can be surprisingly expensive to keep.


Do you (or anyone) know what sort of age it starts getting difficult to get insurance for an older cat? I know for dogs anything over 8 is considered senior when it comes to insurance. Are companies iffy about insuring rescue cats if not much is known about their history?


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 12, 2016)

umm ... sorry, I don't know about this. with rescue cats there might be room for some creative accounting about how old you think the creature is (tweaking the age down a bit in your wallet's favour) but iirc the insurance companies don't probe all that deeply about (ordinary non-pedigree) cats compared to dogs, as the claims are a bit lower. One thing I do remember about insurance is that you have to give the cat at least a nominal value ... and comically, even for stray moggy cats, the minimum sum is usually set at "£30" even if it wandered over your threshold of its own will, or came from nowhere and nobody has any idea what or how old it is.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2016)

7a -   or brings mice  / birds in to kill / dismember / put down and forget about


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 12, 2016)

Apart from the costs involved, one of the main things to think about imo is that cats need plenty of stimulation and engagement, in one way or another. There's this image of the fiercely independent cat who goes off on their own and then sleeps for 23 hours a day. They will, generally, go stir crazy though if they don't have an outlet of some kind during their waking hours. That can come in the form of another cat they like, or if they are the only cat human interaction and lots of toys and inventive ways of engaging them with their surroundings. If you end up with a particularly needy cat, you might find they take up just as much of your time as a dog would even though you don't need to walk them. 

There's no sure-fire way to turn a cat into a chilled sleep-machine - they either are already or they aren't - and if a cat's needs aren't met (and a cat's needs can often be very hard to work out) it can cause them stress, which in turn can manifest in various mental, behavioural and physical ways.

Cats can be absolutely infuriating arseholes. The other night Peg was screaming in my face while I was using the computer. I fed her, I played with her, I let her sit on my knee, I cuddled her, but she just wouldn't stop. In the end, I had to go to bed with her, lie there until she fell asleep, and then I could go back and carry on with what I was doing. She literally just wanted me to be there with her while she fell asleep.


----------



## hegley (Sep 12, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cats can be absolutely infuriating arseholes. The other night Peg was screaming in my face while I was using the computer. I fed her, I played with her, I let her sit on my knee, I cuddled her, but she just wouldn't stop. In the end, I had to go to bed with her, lie there until she fell asleep, and then I could go back and carry on with what I was doing. She literally just wanted me to be there with her while she fell asleep.


That just makes me want to go squeeeee!


----------



## hegley (Sep 12, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 7a -   or brings mice  / birds in to kill / dismember / put down and forget about


Yes - this definitely in the against column!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2016)

it's hard to believe just how many feathers one bird has...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 12, 2016)

hegley said:


> That just makes me want to go squeeeee!



It is very cute, until it's happening to you.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 13, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's hard to believe just how many feathers one bird has...



Or how much arterial bloody can spray over freshly wall papered walls from a large rat that been caught by a cat (Rusty)

Or how manoeuvrable a bat is when it's been caught and brought into a house by a cat (Rusty)

Or how big slow worms are (Jess)

Or how icky a dead rabbit is that's been caught (probably Casper)


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 13, 2016)

Or small vole / shrew which was brought in this morning "to play with" - it looked OK so I was able to get it outside but it looks like it's since departed

This has result in two of these being ordered







Naturally, once arrived and fitted to the boy in question - pictures will follow

(it's a cat collar COVER - collar will be a breakaway one, of course)


----------



## petee (Sep 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cats can be absolutely infuriating arseholes. The other night Peg was screaming in my face while I was using the computer. I fed her, I played with her, I let her sit on my knee, I cuddled her, but she just wouldn't stop.



which reminds me - if at the shelter a cat is meowling alot, it may not stop when s/he gets a home. quiet ones are just as cute.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 13, 2016)

I've just been to the vet with a problematic yowling cat. The neighbours have started complaining because its worst at night - a symptom of her kitty Alzheimers. So now we have some medication to help her brain function - hopefully it will reduce her confusion and anxiety. 

The old dear is 22 so it's hardly surprising she's losing her marbles. Otherwise she's in perfectly good health according to the vet.


----------



## hegley (Sep 13, 2016)

petee said:


> which reminds me - if at the shelter a cat is meowling alot, it may not stop when s/he gets a home. quiet ones are just as cute.


Some of those kitty cats might have seen me coming.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 13, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> I've just been to the vet with a problematic yowling cat. The neighbours have started complaining because its worst at night - a symptom of her kitty Alzheimers. So now we have some medication to help her brain function - hopefully it will reduce her confusion and anxiety.
> 
> The old dear is 22 so it's hardly surprising she's losing her marbles. Otherwise she's in perfectly good health according to the vet.



Oh the poor sweetheart! 22 is a bloody good age. I think it's only right she be allowed to mouth off at the state of youth today. Give her a tickle from me.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 13, 2016)

"in my day we had to catch our own mice, y'know, or we'd starve to death. Feliway? Pah, that mind-altering stuff hadn't even been dreamed of. All this posing around on the Internet, we'd never have been up for that either. No pouches in my day y'know. We'd get a tinned sardine and count ourselves lucky. Kits today, they don't know they're born...."
(continue, then repeat ...)


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh the poor sweetheart! 22 is a bloody good age. I think it's only right she be allowed to mouth off at the state of youth today. Give her a tickle from me.


 
Went to a new vet today - Frank got shown around to the other vet and the nurses because it's not often they see cats this old. Yes she's tatty and yes she's confused but she's very sweet and lovable - a real 'people' cat. Lost weight over the past year - 2.25kg bless her.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 13, 2016)

They were also impressed with the neatness of her ear stumps - she's had no ears for the last 6 years or so.


----------



## petee (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## petee (Sep 14, 2016)

that's my visitor. she has scabs on her ears and on her nose, but the coat from the neck down is in perfect shape, and she's clearly fed. when she comes by she naps on the chair on the porch until i happen to come out, then up she gets (like this) and wants pets. i've offered her a little food but nope, she wants pets. i've opened the door and let her in briefly, but she's less interested in snooping than in getting pets. she hopped into my lap once and hissed at someone passing on the street. but she's here only a day or two a week and doesn't seem to be asking for a home. i used to think that she's owned but what proper owner wouldn't take care of the ears? i'm guessing now that she lives on the block and we're all doing our little bit.


----------



## QOTH (Sep 14, 2016)

I have just had a massive panic. I'm feeding my friend's cat while she's away and saw on local facebook a cat of similar colour and age been found run over, just over the road from her house.  I'm home alone with little QOTH otherwise would have rushed round there to check on him. 

Fortunately (for me at least, not for the poor dead pusscat and its owner) it's not the cat I'm in charge of. 

Aaaand breathe....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2016)

Checks in to thread. What do you feed your cats? We had a few when I was growing up that lived to well past 20 and we fed them wet food when they asked (which they'd take a few mouthfuls most of the time, get bored, then ask later for fresh stuff), give them milk, give them leftovers and generally let them decide. 

Apparently this is not how it should be done. Vet has suggested dry food for our two and my girlfriend is all up for weighing their daily portions. She thinks this is the most healthy way and doesn't want them getting overweight. It feels a bit tight though. 

They can be a bit mental at food times though. They have already got it in their heads they like Indian and Pizza. Probably not helped by me feeding them tandoori chicken when drunk.


----------



## QOTH (Sep 14, 2016)

Senior cat has been put on a diet of dry food by the vet because he's getting a bit chunky, and it's less palatable.  But when they roam, it's hard to keep them on a diet.  The previous senior cat in the organisation was so fat we had to have a leafletting campaign asking the neighbours to not feed him and watch out for him stealing stuff. He used to break into the fridge, and would eat literally anything you left lying around - even bread.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 14, 2016)

there's no right answer.

A big dish of food is not likely to be appealing - bear in mind that if cats were fending for themselves, the average meal would be a mouse now and then, not a big tin-ful in one go to last for the whole day, and coming back to dried out kittydins isn't appealing. 

nor is food straight out of the fridge - again, a natural dinner would be at whatever the body temperature of a mouse is.

A cat who's confident that the food source isn't going to disappear won't generally eat a huge meal in one go.  (and those that do are often likely to go and honk up which is not a lot of fun for all concerned.) 

a lot of 'pet' cats are overweight so what passes as average for a kitty is probably a bit overweight.  Most cats are reasonably good at self regulating, although some (like the one QOTH mentions) aren't - maybe they had the sort of early life where they got the message that if anything was available, you eat it because you don't know where the next meal might come from.

many cats are lactose intolerant, so (cows) milk is not generally recommended these days.  it can often give cats the squitters which is also not a lot of fun for all involved.)  you can get 'cat milk' from many supermarkets (it is for cats, not from cats) - there are lactose free versions of milk sold for humans as well - not sure if these are recommended for cats.

if and when your kittehs start going out and about, they will probably put on weight because they will go round all the neighbours that they are poor starving strays.  the neighbours will eventually see through this and tell them to bugger off.

it is natural feline behaviour in the wild to seek to vary food sources now and then, which is thought to be so as not to eliminate a particular source of prey (if so, cats got the hang of sustainability a long time ago) so a cat that's domesticated humans will seek out alternative sources of food, and occasionally decide they don't want a particular variety of food any more.

the occasional treat is ok, but don't get silly with it.  there are some human foods which are not good for cats (anything from causing upset stomachs to being outright poisonous) and while we're on the subject (if you're fairly new to living with mogs) there are some house-plants that are not at all good for cats.

cats protection have quite a lot of kitty care resources online - here


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2016)

QOTH said:


> Senior cat has been put on a diet of dry food by the vet because he's getting a bit chunky, and it's less palatable.  But when they roam, it's hard to keep them on a diet.  The previous senior cat in the organisation was so fat we had to have a leafletting campaign asking the neighbours to not feed him and watch out for him stealing stuff. He used to break into the fridge, and would eat literally anything you left lying around - even bread.



My current house mates cat is a bit like that. A huge Tom with all his bits. We only see him a few days a week and blatantly is going all round the village. I think my house mate gives him extra to try and get him to stay longer.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there's no right answer.
> 
> A big dish of food is not likely to be appealing - bear in mind that if cats were fending for themselves, the average meal would be a mouse now and then, not a big tin-ful in one go to last for the whole day, and coming back to dried out kittydins isn't appealing.
> 
> ...



Thanks. They are confined to a one bed flat for now, so no chance of heading out. Hopefully we'll be moving soon and when they're older enough can roam. I don't want to lose them as the neighbours are offering something more appealing. I think they may have already figured me as the soft touch. 

Katness was found as a stray and Odins mother was taken in by the RSPCA so they may have food issues. I guess it's all part of the learning curve. 

I kind of looked after the work cats for a few years and felt sorry for them only being fed cheap Aldi dried food, so would supplement it with leftover roast chicken and the like and they would kill rabbits and the like to munch....Actually on the subject who has bells on theirs and do they work. At the moment Odin looks to be no thread to anything, but you can see it already it Katness, despite her small size.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 14, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They are confined to a one bed flat for now, so no chance of heading out.


 
have you got kitty proof locks on your windows so you can lock them open an inch or two?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have you got kitty proof locks on your windows so you can lock them open an inch or two?



Not yet. They hadn't shown an interest until the other night...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2016)

Cat nutrition is a dark art because there simply hasn't been a huge amount of research into it, and the research that tends to be done is generally done by companies that make cat food, so...

To my knowledge, the general consensus seems to be that dry food is more likely to lead to obesity, diabetes (potentially as a result of the obesity), and since it is lacking in moisture isn't that great for the kidneys particularly in older cats (older cats frequently suffer from kidney problems). It used to be said that dry food helped keep the teeth cleaner than wet food, but I'm not entirely certain how true that is -- my old Charlie was on dry food for most of his life until he became ill, but still had to have all of his teeth out. Of course, that's just one example, but I'm not sure my dentist would approve of me saying my teeth cleaning regime consisted of eating digestives and not brushing because "the biscuits help rub the plaque off my teeth."  It's more of an old wive's tale than properly researched wisdom.

Cats don't tend to drink very much water, and get most of it in the wild from their food. Feeding cats wet food therefore mimics most closely their natural diet. Cats will drink water when they need it, but some cats can be very averse to drinking water, so without a decent amount of moisture in their food diet they are at risk of all sorts of problems. Male cats in particular need to keep their urinary tract healthy and can be prone to cystitis (any cat can get it, of course, but in male cats it's more dangerous because it can proper block things up). Then there's the kidney thing -- kidney disease is a very common problem in older cats and they should be encouraged to get as much water into them as possible, in their food or otherwise. 

Of course, not all wet foods are created equally, and neither are dry foods. A cat's typical diet will be one high in protein and moisture, and low in carbs and sugars. A domestic cat's diet from typical foods will be low in protein, variable in moisture depending on dry or wet, and high in carbs and sugars. There are some brands available that have increased protein and that reduce or even eliminate the carbs/sugars, but they are often more expensive and harder to get hold of (zooplus carries a lot of them). Since cat nutrition is a dark art and poorly researched, however, in the long term it's difficult to know whether commercial cat foods really are very bad for cats, and whether these protein-rich brands are better. Common sense would suggest that's the case, but common sense isn't always right. Most vets will recommend a branded age-appropriate food that they usually stock and will sell to you for large amounts of money - Hills or Royal Canin are the main ones, although mine also sells James Wellbeloved (which used to be a good one in terms of protein but may have changed in recent years). These companies often give money to vets - so buyer beware. I very much doubt vets would be pushing stuff they knew or thought to be harmful, though. And of course, there are plenty of cats that go their whole life on Whiskas and live to a ripe old age.

What I would say is that we know cats get kidney disease and they get diabetes and they struggle with being overweight. We know that being overweight leads to diabetes. We know that sugars lead to diabetes. Dried foods and foods with sugars (most commercial foods) therefore lead to obesity and diabetes in cats. It seems pretty self-explanatory. Dried foods - whether 'good' or 'bad' - don't contain the necessary moisture cats need to keep their kidneys healthy unless they're going to be drinking a lot as well. 

So what do you do? Well it all depends on whether your cat is a cunt or not, and whether it'll eat whatever you put in front of it or whether it'll hold out for that very precise flavour of Sheba and starve itself until it gets it *stares at Peggy the cat* It also depends on what you can afford to do. It's cheap and it's convenient to buy a big bag of biscuits, put a scoop of it down for the cat, and forget about it. That's not necessarily the best thing for the cat though.

What do I do? I have a very fussy cat who loves dry food but hates wet. She also hates drinking water. She's 12 (later this month), and of course I want to be supporting her kidneys as much as possible as she gets older. I've managed to ween her onto wet food over the last 12 months since I've had her, but she's supremely fussy and has pretty much settled on those very small 50g pouches of Sheba in gravy that you can get, and even then she really only likes the yellow ones  So, she gets those every day, and I add water to it so even though it's already something like 80% water she's getting even more when she laps up the gravy. Its protein content isn't that great though, so I supplement it with a few good quality biscuits (Orijen - which are very high protein, no grains, etc). I call them croutons, because more often than not she'll refuse to eat the wet food until I sprinkle a few biscuits on top of it  If she's been having more biscuits than usual because she's having a strop and refusing to eat her wet food, she will occasionally take a small drink of water, but it's rare. She's had cystitis once since I've had her (a year now) but the vet thought that was more likely to be down to stress than her diet/water intake in this instance.

One thing to note regardless of whichever path you go down: there are certain minerals that cats need that they don't find in cooked or even raw meats unless they're eating the whole carcass. The main one is taurine, which a cat needs for its eye and heart health. When buying cat foods, always check to see if they say if they are 'complete' or 'complimentary'. Complete foods will include all the minerals they need, most importantly taurine. Complimentary foods generally do not have taurine. Your cat needs taurine! This is also why it's not very good for a cat to live off human food alone. They like chicken and tuna and so on, but it won't give them the taurine they need. And on the subject of fish - some cats hate it but many love it, and many think tuna is basically crack - but apart from the taurine thing be wary of feeding cats too much fish because of the mercury levels, which is something we should be aware of ourselves as well tbh.


----------



## QOTH (Sep 15, 2016)

One of our cats used to get cystitis-like problems (crystals forming in the urinary tract which sounds really painful) but they went away after the vet told us to actually put water mixed in with his wet food.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 15, 2016)

Wet food - quality wet food that is - is on average a bit better for the cat, but it works out expensive, a lot gets wasted, and you have to do a lot of cleaning of horrible semicongealed dishes and figure out how to dispose of uneaten stinky wet cat food. Some dry brands are better than others but it does depend whether or not your cat is remotely interested in it.

My late loancat preferred wet but was picky about it; if offered wet he didn't like, he'd resort to the quality dry food (small portions always left out so he had something available at all times) and was the only cat I've ever known who could eat biscuits resentfully, giving you the stink eye and virtually spitting out the crumbs in disgust as he went. What he REALLY wanted was whatever you were having, but this wasn't suitable all the time... generally there are no simply-cooked meats or veg which will poison a cat (the loancat would claw green beans, avocado, cherry tomatoes or broccoli right off your fork), but they're really not meant to get anything with onion or garlic in, and dairy is not great for them even if they love it - so sauces, leftover takeaway, pizza etc are better avoided.

Feeding them anything sweetened (which means a lot of processed food of any sort, not just obviously sweet things like ice cream or sweet yoghurt or cake) is a TERRIBLE idea - luckily not many cats are interested, but those who are, are not evolved to deal with refined sugars at all, so you are effectively shoving them along the road to diabetes or tooth decay, which are massive pains in the arse to manage in cats. So keep it healthy as you can - not because you're a precious snob, but because a slimmer trimmer cat with good teeth is a lot more fun to be around.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 15, 2016)

Hmm - there's a cat that prowls the gardens here every day imitating a baby in its extremely loud cry. It seems as if it's looking for something it's lost but isn't friendly and seems well fed. Poor sad thing. I wonder if it looks younger than it is and has cat Alzheimer's too?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 15, 2016)

We feed ours wet food twice a day. She has co op own brand in gravy which she likes best. The only dry food she has is Applaws which is very expensive but she has an allergy to cereals. Which happened literally overnight. Thanks for that kitten. She doesn't have dry food very often. She is a good weight, has only needed to go to the vet a couple of times in the five years we've had her and that was for getting in scraps and coming out worse for wear as opposed to anything else. 

Ours also likes curry. And jerk chicken. And crisps, especially snaps or quavers. These are obviously very rare treats, not a daily part of her diet. 

Don't feed your cats normal milk, buy catmilk with the lactose removed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2016)

My childhood cat used to like crisps, and weetabix. Charlie liked neither, but adored marmite. Peggy seems to hate any and every human food there is. She'll eat tuna if she's in the mood, but she's not massively fussed about it. Charlie's picture was what you saw if you flicked to the page in the dictionary for "tuna is crack".


----------



## QOTH (Sep 15, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Hmm - there's a cat that prowls the gardens here every day imitating a baby in its extremely loud cry. It seems as if it's looking for something it's lost but isn't friendly and seems well fed. Poor sad thing. I wonder if it looks younger than it is and has cat Alzheimer's too?



Senior cat always has a big meow (and a special _kind_ of meow) after he's either come in from the garden (because we need to know what's been going on in the garden) or after he's eaten.  I'm not sure whether it's communication or indigestion.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2016)

I came very close last night to addressing my cat, who's been with me about 3 months and has very much taken ownership of the house, by the name of my childhood cat, who died ten years ago. I don't think she noticed. I hope she didn't.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2016)

stavros said:


> I came very close last night to addressing my cat, who's been with me about 3 months and has very much taken ownership of the house, by the name of my childhood cat, who died ten years ago. I don't think she noticed. I hope she didn't.



I kept calling Peggy Charlie for ages after I got her, which was upsetting for everyone involved. I don't do it much at all now. The most difficult thing was transitioning over to calling her tail Jarvis instead of Gerald.


----------



## Reno (Sep 16, 2016)

When the cat doesn't like his food he literally let's me know that "it's shit" by standing next to his bowl, making "burying poop" movements with his paws.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 16, 2016)

Reno said:


> When the cat doesn't like his food he literally let's me know that "it's shit" by standing next to his bowl, making "burying poop" movements with his paws.



YES! Peggy does this as well. So fucking rude.


----------



## izz (Sep 16, 2016)

Reno said:


> When the cat doesn't like his food he literally let's me know that "it's shit" by standing next to his bowl, making "burying poop" movements with his paws.


In fairness, they have to overcome the limitations of our communication skills. They can hardly mime "Well the gravy lacks flavour for all that it stenches to high heaven and the pieces of meat are frankly stringy. Overall, not a patch on a lovely bit of chicken."


----------



## Reno (Sep 16, 2016)

izz said:


> In fairness, they have to overcome the limitations of our communication skills. They can hardly mime "Well the gravy lacks flavour for all that it stenches to high heaven and the pieces of meat are frankly stringy. Overall, not a patch on a lovely bit of chicken."


That wasn't really a complaint, I always thought that was really clever of him. The longer I have that cat, the more I'm convinced cats are far smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 16, 2016)

Geriatric Frank only has wet food mainly because she's not got many teeth left. She now has a supplement added to it which is supposed to help with her kitty Alzheimers and the occasional tin of tuna or sardines as a treat. She regularly forgets where her food dish is though!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 16, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> Geriatric Frank only has wet food mainly because she's not got many teeth left. She now has a supplement added to it which is supposed to help with her kitty Alzheimers and the occasional tin of tuna or sardines as a treat. She regularly forgets where her food dish is though!



(((((Geriatric Frank)))))


----------



## izz (Sep 17, 2016)

Reno said:


> That wasn't really a complaint, I always thought that was really clever of him. The longer I have that cat, the more I'm convinced cats are far smarter than we give them credit for.


I didn't think it was at all and yes, I think the beasties are much more intelligent than we're meant to believe. In our household I always get the impression they're rolling their eyes when we fail to understand something


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you everybody. So a good varied diet then? Pretty much what my childhood cats had who lived to very age (minus some of the bad bits). 

The poor work cats used to be fed cheap Aldi dry. I'm sure it's got next to no nutrition. I think I'll order a big bag of quality dry food and go for standard wet pouches. Letting me feed them left over chicken will take some work on my girlfriend as one of her childrenhood cats got diabetes from being spoiled, but I'm sure the moggies will thank me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 17, 2016)

Plus how can I resist this greedy guts. They have me figured out alright.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 17, 2016)

Is Iams rated as decent dry stuff? I see its a bit cheaper the Royal Canin the vet suggested when buying big bags online.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 17, 2016)

I feed my cats Iams, along with cheap pouches.  Their coats are in incredibly good condition which I have always credited the Iams with, although I may be wrong.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 17, 2016)

I bought Royal Cainine as I was feeling soft. 4kg for £20 though! As I could have got 10kg of Iams for the same price I may not be so generous next time. Still they are both still so tiny. 

I'm bored at work and have spent the afternoon reading forums about cats. Has anybody tried a raw food diet with their mogs?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 17, 2016)

Applaws is good as it is super expensive but lasts for ever as its so high protein so they don't need a lot. A big bag would last us ages.


----------



## izz (Sep 17, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Plus how can I resist this greedy guts. They have me figured out alright.


Well you clearly don't have the backbone to look after kittens. Send them to me immediately.

e2a:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah they generally need less of the really high protein stuff. If you're going to feed biscuits I would recommend that they're one of the good high protein/no grain versions. Applaws and Orijen are two of the best. I buy both, but she prefers Orijen. But do absolutely make sure they get as much liquid in their diet as possible. You can get Applaws and Orijen in smaller trial sizes to see which flavours/brands the kitties prefer. Small Orijen bags are available directly from Orijen online, and small Applaws bags are available in packs of two from zooplus online.  They're approx 300-400gm, I can't remember off the top of my head. Zooplus, Amazon, PetPlanet etc all do the bigger bags although sometimes specific flavours will be out of stock so you have to shop around.

I definitely recommend zooplus - they have a huge range of stuff you can't usually get over here, and loads of high protein/no grain/low carb wet foods from Europe. They're a German company, I believe, and a lot of the foods will come through with German packaging, but the website is in English so you can check what you're getting (they ship from the UK though, so you never wait more than a couple of days or so - and they use DPD, who give you a precise 1 hour delivery slot and let you track your driver online )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2016)

If you're looking at buying cat treats that aren't the hellish devil spawn that is Dreamies, zooplus carry Thrive and Smilla treats. Peggy hates the Thrive stuff - it's basically just dried meat, but she adores the Smilla treats. They're not full of crap like Dreamies, which is always a plus.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Sirena (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2016)

That's painfully accurate.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 17, 2016)

I was disturbed many years ago to discover how many pet food firms experiment on animals that the food is designed for   .IAMS and animal testing

list of friendly pet food companies.	 Non–Animal-Tested Companion Animal Food | PETA UK


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes, and the experimentation isn't just sitting them down and having them eat it. It's truly horrific stuff.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 17, 2016)

proctor and gamble and nestle are banned in my house. hopefully this campaign years ago converted some.	Uncaged Campaigns: Angel of the north protests P&G animal testing


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 18, 2016)

I've just put a second big order into Zooplus, this time for grain free wet food. It comes in big tins, but works out a similar price to the Felix pouches. Lucky little cats! Plus not made by P&G or Nestlé. 

Out of interest who brushes they're cats teeth and how much blood did you lose in the process? Maybe I'm over thinking this cat ownership thing.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 18, 2016)

Yeah, good luck with that one. [emoji3]


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> cat ownership


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 18, 2016)

My vets has a "5 steps to cleaning your pet's teeth" info leaflet on its noticeboard.

Step 1: follow these steps carefully.

So you mean it's a 4 step plan?

None of the steps are "start this from a very young age or prepare to fail" or "to save time only attempt this while you are already sitting in A&E."


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes, it doesn't strike me as wise. Still Odin does like to chew on my finger, so I suspect it is something you have to start young. 

When I'm feeling brave I may buy some gauze. I mean how much harm can a kitten do?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 18, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes, it doesn't strike me as wise. Still Odin does like to chew on my finger, so I suspect it is something you have to start young.
> 
> When I'm feeling brave I may buy some gauze. I mean how much harm can a kitten do?



She's not a kitten but I'm guessing you missed this post from May: Your daily cat and kitten news


----------



## Sirena (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2016)

Three times today Missy has decided to launch herself at my calves or ankles. I think she finds it fun, because the claws aren't fully out to try and do serious damage, and the biting isn't hard enough to hurt. It doesn't half take you by surprise when you're cooking though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 20, 2016)

Peggy's off to the vet for her annual mot on Thursday, so I'm beginning the carrier familiarisation routine. She's eaten some Dreamies from halfway inside it tonight. I'm moving it around the house so she gets used to me carrying it and putting it down near to her - that seems to be what upsets her the most. I keep it out all the time but unlike Charlie she doesn't care to sleep in it so it just sits there. She has a sniff now and again but as I realised yesterday, moving it from its usual position freaks her out. Will continue the Dreamies/move/Dreamies/move routine and hope she's calm enough to at least be able to get her part way in before the manhandling has to begin on Thursday.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 21, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes, it doesn't strike me as wise. Still Odin does like to chew on my finger, so I suspect it is something you have to start young.
> 
> When I'm feeling brave I may buy some gauze. I mean how much harm can a kitten do?



Owch.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy's off to the vet for her annual mot on Thursday, so I'm beginning the carrier familiarisation routine. She's eaten some Dreamies from halfway inside it tonight. I'm moving it around the house so she gets used to me carrying it and putting it down near to her - that seems to be what upsets her the most. I keep it out all the time but unlike Charlie she doesn't care to sleep in it so it just sits there. She has a sniff now and again but as I realised yesterday, moving it from its usual position freaks her out. Will continue the Dreamies/move/Dreamies/move routine and hope she's calm enough to at least be able to get her part way in before the manhandling has to begin on Thursday.



Best of luck. The one time Missy's been in the carrier since she's been with me she seemed totally unbothered. It was to go to the vet and I had to walk there, about a mile or so away. She also seemed to quite enjoy the vet, exploring his room with great abandon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks.

Peggy's been 4 times since I've had her. Twice for her regular jabs, and twice for ailments (cystitis and a mystery thing with her mouth that was never solved and eventually fixed itself on its own). Wrangling her in the carrier is tough, and she cries all the way there and all the way back but once she's in the vet's room she likes to hop off the table and have a really good explore as well. 

She goes back in the carrier at the vets really fucking easily


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2016)

I assume you are all aware of this wonderful account on Twitter?
@thecatreviewer


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2016)

And then there's this:
Noel Edmonds phoned my cat | Peter Ormerod

I think this means it's time for bed. G'night.


----------



## izz (Sep 22, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Owch.


Sometimes wisdom can only be acquired through pain.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 22, 2016)

I think our two heard about all the cats on the Internet and wanted their share. They are both sat on the router. Tbh it doesn't look that comfy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2016)

I've been following the cat reviewer for a week or two now. It makes me want to go out and track down all the local cats and mark them out of 10.

--

Peggy's trip to the vet was entirely uneventful. She went into her carrier with few problems. She griped all the way there and back, of course, but had a good explore and plenty of chatty miaows in the surgery room. Vet says she's still overweight and needs to lose more, gave me some tips on hiding her food around the house. Said the lump on her shoulder was still too small to get a sample from and just as the last time they had a feel it does appear to just be a harmless cyst, so just keep an eye on it etc. Worming tablet and flea treatment done by the vet so I didn't have to do it at home. She commented on Peggy's very beautiful coat and said she seems like a very intelligent cat.

Peggy's feeling quite sorry for herself this afternoon. Her fur has that gunk dried to the back of it (which she managed to lick some off from, so I bet she's feeling a bit sick too), and she keeps trying to shake it off but of course it's going nowhere for a few days. I had a nap with her in a pool of sun on the bed earlier, which calmed her down a bit. She was SO EXCITED to be let out of her carrier when we got home and kept running around and back to me to rub against me over and over. She's a sweetie.

Hopefully that's it for another year.

It's her (probable) birthday on the 26th.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 22, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think our two heard about all the cats on the Internet and wanted their share. They are both sat on the router. Tbh it doesn't look that comfy.


Squeeeeeeee etc


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2016)

Peggy's a bit under the weather this evening. Off her food, a bit moody, seems a bit more sleepy than usual. Hopefully it'll pass. Charlie never really had any side effects from vaccinations so I'm not sure what to watch out for. Peggy was fine last year, I don't remember whether she had a bad evening afterwards, but she certainly didn't have any kind of proper adverse reaction. Hopefully it's just a case of stress from the whole ordeal, and she's been trying to lick the flea medication off her back as well but I think it had dried enough before she had a go so hopefully she hasn't ingested too much. A good night's sleep should sort her out.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2016)

I must say I'm a little disappointed with Missy's killing rate at the moment. She got a mouse a couple of months ago - broken back, no blood, so quite efficient - but other than that only insects. She's very active and loves going outside, and has plenty of fights with the local evil cat who hasn't twigged yet to get the fuck off her patch, but no more rodents and no birds yet. Maybe she's gearing up for a genocidal spree.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 22, 2016)

We also took our to the Vet today Vintage Paw. Katness has not been herself this afternoon after her jabs, just chilling on my lap and searching me out. All very cute, except now it's bed time and she's gone back to her mental self.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2016)

The biggest thing I'm worried about is she's taking longer going up and downstairs. She's been okay walking, and she's climbed up on chairs and my desk and the bed seemingly okay, but she's taking one step at a time coming upstairs, staying against the wall. She usually bounds up and downstairs. 

She's had something to eat tonight though, and I added water to the wet food so at least she's got hydration and something in her stomach. I'll keep an eye on her. Hopefully it will pass and she'll be feeling a bit perkier tomorrow. Obviously if she looks like she's getting worse I'll take her back off to the vet again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2016)

She's really grumpy about the flea stuff on her back. She's an indoor cat, and has no encounters with other cats, so I only do it once a year, just as I did with Charlie. I don't remember her being quite so pissed off with it last year. I believe either epona or toggle once said that after the stuff has dried it's safe for them to lick, and it only takes an hour or so to dry, so hopefully she's not ingested too much. She's not been sick anyway, and I'm a bit happier now she's had a bit to eat.

(Where is epona, btw? Haven't seen her for ages, is she okay?)


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 23, 2016)

We seem to have got to the stage where the kittens, well young cats now, are ok to not have to be confined. They have been going out with lowering levels of supervision and since being better from their ops, they have been getting later and later coming back sometimes.. What with being up early and letting them out too.. It seems pointless to continue to lock them in the front room at night for a couple of hours (its a bit of a pain with 2 older cats that are able to use the cat flap). They clearly have met the other local cats and are totally at ease with going outside, plus they have their dad's to look after them  

Even though they could go out last night... 2am cuddles and purrs was how we were woken up


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 23, 2016)

Nuggets












Gibbon


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 23, 2016)

Lovely looking cats.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 23, 2016)

All cats are gorgeous*, all cats on this thread particularly so, but Katniss is really something special...


(* except for the hairless ones, _I will never accept them....)_


----------



## oryx (Sep 23, 2016)

Going to Celia Hammond animal trust tomorrow to see if we can find a new cat as a companion for Zoe (who will be unnerved by it at first but that's always the way). My partner suggested it a couple of weeks ago and we've been 'vetted' by a home visit.

I'm excited and apprehensive all at once.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2016)

Ask for the black ones


----------



## oryx (Sep 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ask for the black ones



Any colour will do - though we have dark sofa & bedspread so a black cat would be ideal!

 at self for wanting cat to match soft furnishings.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2016)

oryx said:


> at self for wanting cat to match soft furnishings.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 24, 2016)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 24, 2016)

Our much loved rescue cat has a lump on her belly - diagnosed as malignant cancer - not operable (she is 16+) - the perfect , non troublesome sociable little thing. She has had a good life and been an asset to us.   

For her last days with us she is being treated to tuna , raw beef , etc......she is hanging on as normal , so every day is a bonus.... (but she is behaving much as normal with no deterioration  in life style as yet)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2016)

oryx said:


> Any colour will do - though we have dark sofa & bedspread so a black cat would be ideal!
> 
> at self for wanting cat to match soft furnishings.



It has to be a black one because they're the ones they have the hardest time rehoming. Most people go for the pretty tabbies or the cute gingers or the interesting patchy ones. The poor old black ones get looked over. But, armed with this knowledge, you can make a difference. The cute pretty ones will get rehomed with few problems. The black ones, the ugly ones, the old ones, they'll struggle.

But by all means, be a monster and ignore them


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Our much loved rescue cat has a lump on her belly - diagnosed as malignant cancer - not operable (she is 16+) - the perfect , non troublesome sociable little thing. She has had a good life and been an asset to us.
> 
> For her last days with us she is being treated to tuna , raw beef , etc......she is hanging on as normal , so every day is a bonus.... (but she is behaving much as normal with no deterioration  in life style as yet)



Oh I'm so sorry. It's good that she seems to be okay in herself at the moment. It gives you a chance to make a fuss of her knowing that she's appreciating it. Thank goodness she has you to make everything as comfortable and loving as possible.

Hugs to you.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 24, 2016)

My first cat "Flora" was a private rescue - an unpopular kitten as she was all black - not a white hair anywhere - and the family I got her from had re-homed all the rest of the litter more than two weeks before. So if I hadn't put her in my bag, there and then, it would have been a trip to the river for her. 
She turned out to be very intelligent and lived a full life with me, with plenty of fun. I still miss her ...

Therefore, if you can take a cat from a rescue, get a black one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2016)

Now, I realise I sound like a hypocrite saying adopt a black cat when I came home from the shelter with a white and ginger one last year. 

My intention was to get a black cat. But as it turns out Peggy had been with them for 4 months and because of her age and the fact she needed to be a solitary indoor cat they simply couldn't find a home for her at all. So I had to take her. She gave me no choice as she furiously tried to rub her head against mine through the bars of her cage.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. It's good that she seems to be okay in herself at the moment. It gives you a chance to make a fuss of her knowing that she's appreciating it. Thank goodness she has you to make everything as comfortable and loving as possible.
> 
> Hugs to you.



Thank you - a lovely tortoise shell cat with a nice attitude and character and much loved .....(I will miss her - but I think she knows she is appreciated) ......never thought I would get so soppy about a cat .....she was found apparently dumped in a box in North London with kittens - she has had a good and comfortable life...


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 24, 2016)

davesgcr - sorry for your news, it sounds as though she will be spoilt rotten for however long she has left with you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2016)

(((davesgcr and kitty)))


----------



## Me76 (Sep 24, 2016)

((davesgcr and kitteh))

Good age though and she will enjoy all that meat between now and her time.


----------



## oryx (Sep 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> It has to be a black one because they're the ones they have the hardest time rehoming. Most people go for the pretty tabbies or the cute gingers or the interesting patchy ones. The poor old black ones get looked over. But, armed with this knowledge, you can make a difference. The cute pretty ones will get rehomed with few problems. The black ones, the ugly ones, the old ones, they'll struggle.
> 
> But by all means, be a monster and ignore them



We got a handsome tabby, now called Paddy.  He is super-friendly and the most laidback cat in a cat basket I have ever come across. His back legs and hindquarters are ever so thin, though. He's 7 and had been living as a stray but fed in a kind person's back garden until he came to Celia Hammond. He must definitely have been a pet.







We got offered a sweet black and white one-eyed cat, who we were very tempted to take but were concerned about his possible vulnerability if he ever came across the fierce toms next door and next door but one. We also saw a stunningly pretty tabby but he was a bit young (2) & feisty!


----------



## oryx (Sep 24, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Thank you - a lovely tortoise shell cat with a nice attitude and character and much loved .....(I will miss her - but I think she knows she is appreciated) ......never thought I would get so soppy about a cat .....she was found apparently dumped in a box in North London with kittens - she has had a good and comfortable life...



 So sorry to hear that. Sounds like she has had a good life with you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2016)

welcome, paddy

: purr:


----------



## Me76 (Sep 24, 2016)

oryx said:


> We got a handsome tabby, now called Paddy.  He is super-friendly and the most laidback cat in a cat basket I have ever come across. His back legs and hindquarters are ever so thin, though. He's 7 and had been living as a stray but fed in a kind person's back garden until he came to Celia Hammond. He must definitely have been a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handsome


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 25, 2016)

.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 25, 2016)

Having moved into a new house recently I have been adopted by a local mog  

The houses are back to back terraces with little yards, he comes in pretty much as soon as I open the back door now. Have never fed him, he looks clean, healthy and well cared for but must lack human interaction or something. Very friendly little chap, can't be over 2 at a guess. 

Slept on my bed last night. 

Any advice? I appear to have stolen a cat, but as we all know the decisions are theirs not ours.


----------



## izz (Sep 25, 2016)

Beautiful mog twentythreedom, and always nice to be wanted. Worth speaking to the neighbours though, in case his family are worried, maybe put up a 'found cat' poster or two.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 25, 2016)

izz said:


> Beautiful mog twentythreedom, and always nice to be wanted. Worth speaking to the neighbours though, in case his family are worried, maybe put up a 'found cat' poster or two.


Yeah was thinking I should at least alert his owners if poss.

He is a lovely cat and very friendly, can't see how he can be prevented from coming to my house though. He's been coming more and more, certainly he was at mine for 18 of the last 24hrs - just seems to fuck off when he needs a shit or a meal then comes back 

He's got good manners, no piss / spraying or anything like that


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 25, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Having moved into a new house recently I have been adopted by a local mog


 
do you have contact details for the previous tenants / residents of the house?  could they consider mog to be theirs?

if they have moved somewhere fairly close, it's by no means unknown for cat to be more attached to the house than the hoomans, and decide to stay put at the previous house.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 25, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> do you have contact details for the previous tenants / residents of the house?  could they consider mog to be theirs?
> 
> if they have moved somewhere fairly close, it's by no means unknown for cat to be more attached to the house than the hoomans, and decide to stay put at the previous house.


Ah yes that is a good point, I have a friendly neighbour who knows the old owners so will enquire 

I suspect cat is just a bored lonely local though, he looks in good shape. 

Your advice is appreciated


----------



## scifisam (Sep 25, 2016)

Welcome Teddy!

When we got Moonie it was with the intention of getting a tuxedo cat that was old and less wanted (tuxedo cats are almost as unwanted as black cats). She is a tuxedo cat but is very young - was less wanted because of her bowel problems.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 25, 2016)

of course if mog does 'belong' to previous hoomans and has decided to stay put at old address, there isn't any simple solution to this, other than an amicable agreement that mog has adopted you. 

just how many times you have to take mog back to 'new home' before you can reach this agreement is variable


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 25, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> of course if mog does 'belong' to previous hoomans and has decided to stay put at old address, there isn't any simple solution to this, other than an amicable agreement that mog has adopted you.
> 
> just how many times you have to take mog back to 'new home' before you can reach this agreement is variable


Yeah, all true

I suspect he's just a bored local exploiting my kindness and good nature though 

Eta will enquire, and thanks


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 25, 2016)

Meet Marmaduke, my neighbour's cat. We call him manga cat as his eyes pretty much look like that all the time. Plus you can't really see it but he is the floofiest cat ever, so much so that he looks like he is wearing furry pantaloons on his back legs. Brilliant cat.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 25, 2016)

oryx said:


> We got a handsome tabby, now called Paddy.  He is super-friendly and the most laidback cat in a cat basket I have ever come across. His back legs and hindquarters are ever so thin, though. He's 7 and had been living as a stray but fed in a kind person's back garden until he came to Celia Hammond. He must definitely have been a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG <3


----------



## Cloo (Sep 25, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


>



Lol, this is really like the noises my five year old son makes when eating!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 25, 2016)

So glad you bumped that. It makes me smile so much


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 25, 2016)

Cloo said:


> Lol, this is really like the noises my five year old son makes when eating!



Brilliant. Love the captions


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 26, 2016)

Here all yesterday evening / night and back again after he briefly disappeared, hopefully for breakfast  

Have called him Hector for now


----------



## petee (Sep 26, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Here all yesterday evening / night and back again after he briefly disappeared, hopefully for breakfast
> 
> Have called him Hector for now
> 
> View attachment 93045



sly smile on Hector there


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2016)

if he's not bothering you for food, chances are that he does have a home nearby

maybe hoomans have got another 'pet' or got an annoying child or something, so hector finds your place better for relaxing

when i first moved to this flat, one of the mogs from downstairs tried to come in the front door every time i opened it (i think mog didn't get on with one of the kids living there at the time)

or hoomans leave him outside at night / when they are at work


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm not sure what I'd done to provoke her, but Missy decided to keep attacking my ankles and calves as I was cooking this evening, and got extremely pissed off when I picked her up and plonked her down elsewhere. Her emotions were quickly bought though with a little bit of chicken.


----------



## izz (Sep 26, 2016)

stavros said:


> I'm not sure what I'd done to provoke her, but Missy decided to keep attacking my ankles and calves as I was cooking this evening, and got extremely pissed off when I picked her up and plonked her down elsewhere. Her emotions were quickly bought though with a little bit of chicken.


 were you making any kind of unusual noise ? I experienced a similar reaction from EvilBitchCat when playing Elle King through crappy laptop speakers


----------



## petee (Sep 27, 2016)

were you showing her pix of trump?


----------



## Kuso (Sep 27, 2016)

Eeeek, brought home my first kitty earlier. She's fearless! Here 10mins and hunting down spiders and climbing everything. She's currently asleep on my crotch...

I'll upload some photos tomorrow when I get a chance. Still to name here n all

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2016)

There is an alternative to The Cone Of Shame.
It's The Shirt Of Shame:


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> There is an alternative to The Cone Of Shame.
> It's The Shirt Of Shame:
> View attachment 93072


Hipster cat is gentrifying your home.


----------



## Kuso (Sep 27, 2016)

Rubbish pic, I'll see if I can get some more later. Unfortunately my phone was on vibrate on the wooden floor at one point, so now she's terrified of it...
This one was snapped when she fell asleep on my lap.


I'm really surprised by how she seems to have taken it all in her stride. Just over 12 hours and you'd think she'd been here forever. And managed to chalk up 2 kills within an hour of arriving- spiders.

Oh, and nope, she doesn't have a name yet. Stumped!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2016)

Kuso said:


> Rubbish pic, I'll see if I can get some more later. Unfortunately my phone was on vibrate on the wooden floor at one point, so now she's terrified of it...
> This one was snapped when she fell asleep on my lap.
> 
> 
> ...


Stumped it is then


----------



## Kuso (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 27, 2016)

Daisy.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 27, 2016)

Kuso said:


>



PAWS!!!


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 27, 2016)

I vote to call her Feisty, given her demeanour and eagerness to get on with the killin'. (Also I once knew a cat called Feisty and he was great. and it's satisfying to call. )


----------



## Kuso (Sep 27, 2016)

She's called Cassandra... Or just Cass for short. I had to get in there quick before my mates landed her with something stupid!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 27, 2016)

She has awesome facial markings, eye patches and a beard


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2016)

Scribble or Scrabble


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 27, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> There is an alternative to The Cone Of Shame.
> It's The Shirt Of Shame:
> View attachment 93072


That cat has got the look of disdain down to a tee.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 27, 2016)

welcome to the thread, cassandra


----------



## oryx (Sep 27, 2016)

Paddy is adorable but turning out to be a serial carpet scratcher and woke us up at 5.20 a.m. <weeps> mewing. I hope those are just settling-in problems.

Zoe is sulking, but I think they will be OK. He was friendly to her when we introduced them after separating them for 48 hours so seems to like other cats. Unfortunately the reverse didn't apply, but she's used to other cats so hopefully they will get on eventually.


----------



## Kuso (Sep 28, 2016)

So yeah, wasn't expecting this, but having a kitten is like, totes emosh!

She's sooo affectionate! It seems Cass is a purrer, and will often just sit and stare at you until you pick her up.

Likes- sleeping on your lap, chasing spiders, mauling her scratching post, slaloming through the blinds, attempting to climb the curtains.

Dislikes- my phone (still), the virgin remote (???), every food I've tried to give her, the old curtain I hung in the utility room to save the living room ones, her eye drops.

Haha, TV blew her tiny mind! She was fascinated watching me skin up and actually jumps up to sit n watch when she sees me get my box! She is also rather perplexed by my glasses. I dunno if she sees a reflection or wasn't expecting my eyes to be 'hard'.

i'm off work for at least another 3 weeks here, so plenty of kitteh time ahead!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2016)

We are going to need more pictures. A new kitten is useless without pictures.


----------



## Kuso (Sep 28, 2016)

Tomorrow is picture day!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 28, 2016)

In terms of her not liking her eye drops, persevere and handle her and fuss with her face and so on in a loving and friendly way as much as possible now while she's young to get her used to it, because those things are nigh impossible to overcome once they're an adult and can be a real barrier to ensuring they get appropriate medical care should they need it. It should be made commonplace and ordinary and non-threatening.

So, lots of picking up, lots of holding still, lots of turning over, rub her ears gently between your fingers (a lot of them like that anyway), and the big one is getting them comfortable with you opening their mouth but most of that is down to being able to hold them firmly enough and being confident enough to open the mouth with no prevarication or fuss - and hopefully you'll never need to (although some wormers are in pill form and need doing regularly). 

I also recommend leaving her carrier out if it's possible, and setting it up as a bed, playing in and around it with her, and letting it be a part of daily life. That will make getting her in it when it comes to taking her to the vet an altogether easier affair. Although, sometimes they will happily sleep in it but as soon as you try to coax them in or put them in for a vet visit they know, they just know. So picking her up and putting her in and letting her come straight out again on a regular basis might be a useful idea. Of course, all this depends on how much work you want to put in, and frankly very few people bother and just cope with the extra stress around vet time or when they're ill.


----------



## Kuso (Sep 28, 2016)

Sleepy and full of purrs


----------



## Kuso (Sep 28, 2016)

Awww, those wee feets! And look at her wee face, and her poor wee eye, needing cleaned


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 28, 2016)

I sat on Katness last night 

I literally just out the chair and sat back down and she was there. She hid under the bed and then cautiously came out and sat with us. This morning she is leaping round like a mad thing so assume that she is unhurt and I am forgiven. Felt awful though.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 28, 2016)

((squished Katness))

Is it just me or is Cass looking increasingly Trotsky-like? you could always call her Leona as an extra nickname...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 28, 2016)

I'd not noticed that before.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 28, 2016)

So we've been moving stuff around the house ahead of building work next week, including setting up a 'mini lounge' in the spare room, which has the watertank in it. 

Plumber came to take a look at it this morning and left the cupboard doors open, I shut them a bit later but just now one of them popped open and Vastra hopped out  She's going to be gutted when he takes away the super-warm dark place she just found in a week or so!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 28, 2016)

Mash killed a bat last night. Quite a big one :/

Collar and bell time I think


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 28, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Mash killed a bat last night. Quite a big one :/
> 
> Collar and bell time I think



That's a fair effort!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 28, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's a fair effort!



Yeah not what you'd expect in London  He seems to have a penchant for endangered species (bats, stag beetles and bees) as well as baby birds and frogs  

This killing spree must stop


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 28, 2016)

One of the work cats I used to look after managed to get itself a stoat. I'm not sure if this was out of bravery or stupidity.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 28, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> One of the work cats I used to look after managed to get itself a stoat. I'm not sure if this was out of bravery or stupidity.



Stupidity I'm sure. Mash had tried to start on our neighbour's massive ridgeback cross on a couple of occasions. Fortunately the dog's soft as shite otherwise he'd have been a goner. The cat's a fucking idiot  

ETA I've just remembered he legged it after one of the urban foxes the first time we let him out. Muppet


----------



## scifisam (Sep 28, 2016)

A friend's cat has repeatedly caught rabbits!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 28, 2016)

Stupid mug purred all the way through me putting it on


----------



## Kuso (Sep 28, 2016)

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2016)

izz said:


> were you making any kind of unusual noise ? I experienced a similar reaction from EvilBitchCat when playing Elle King through crappy laptop speakers



Nope, at least nothing she doesn't hear on a near daily basis.

How do you upload your own photos to this site? In my sixteen years frequenting these here boards I've never had reason to need to, but I feel she deserves to be shown off.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 28, 2016)

Cass is indeed a most excellent cat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 28, 2016)

So Katness has decided that climbing the curtains is the best way to have fun. She's got pretty high tbf. Odin has tried to follow her, but is a bit crap at it really. 

I'm starting to wonder about him actually. He seems rather....slow. Katness is bigger, faster and stronger then him and yet he still keeps trying to bite her head.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 28, 2016)

stavros said:


> How do you upload your own photos to this site? In my sixteen years frequenting these here boards I've never had reason to need to, but I feel she deserves to be shown off.


 
Easiest is the thingy down there somewhere what says "upload a file"	 V

then just find it on your hard drive

although there is a file size limit so you may need to make a copy and re-size it.  I really can't rememebr what the limit is.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 28, 2016)

Perry has been extraordinarily cuddly the last week or so. He's always very cuddly indeed - sits on my lap and puts his arms round me  - but now he's a limpet. A furry, purring limpet. I can move him to the side, under my arm, but that's as far as he can go without seeming like his world has ended.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 28, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Easiest is the thingy down there somewhere what says "upload a file"	 V
> 
> then just find it on your hard drive
> 
> although there is a file size limit so you may need to make a copy and re-size it.  I really can't rememebr what the limit is.



For some reason I find it simply doesn't work for me on the computer - says every photo is too big, even when I experimented with a 200kb jpg. So I upload from my phone and it's fine.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2016)

Jesus, can you imagine doing this?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 29, 2016)

stavros said:


> Nope, at least nothing she doesn't hear on a near daily basis.
> 
> How do you upload your own photos to this site? In my sixteen years frequenting these here boards I've never had reason to need to, but I feel she deserves to be shown off.



I use photobucket and then past the link here.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2016)

And voila! That chair was mine, but I've not been allowed to sit in it since she moved in and took over.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2016)

You obviously need another chair.  

I can't really see the point in bringing the cat bed when we move other then my partners mum brought it for them. They never use it. The only surprising thing about this is that she has had plenty of cats herself.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 30, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Stupid mug purred all the way through me putting it on



The collar has disappeared.  It lasted 23 hours


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2016)

Do anyone else's moggies feature in their dreams? Missy was sat by the sink in the gent's toilet at work the other night in my bizarre sleepy world (why am I dreaming about taking a piss at work?).


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2016)

I was feeling sad that I don't have any recent pics of my kittens.  But then I did realise that it's because they are either chasing each other, sleeping or demanding stroking so I don't have a hand free.  

I feel like they are cats now and not kittens.  Even though they are only 6 months old.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 1, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I was feeling sad that I don't have any recent pics of my kittens.  But then I did realise that it's because they are either chasing each other, sleeping or demanding stroking so I don't have a hand free.
> 
> I feel like they are cats now and not kittens.  Even though they are only 6 months old.


Yes, ours are small cats now. Moe has even caught her first bird! Luckily most of the frogs she chases out of the undergrowth make it screaming and hopping to the pond!


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2016)

Missy seems utterly unperturbed by the rain, sitting outside keeping guard tonight as she does every evening.

She's also thankfully forgiven me for administering the dread flea drops last night.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 1, 2016)

After my lament yesterday I went home and took drunk pictures of the grown up kittens.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 1, 2016)

You shouldn't be letting them get drunk.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kuso (Oct 2, 2016)

Cass says hello!


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2016)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 93284



He/she looks a bit like mine; more tabbyish on their body but with the white bib and white boots.

I think it was because it was a little colder last night, but she must've tried to go to sleep on top of me about five times last night. Normally she's fine with the other side of the bed before a proper cuddle when I wake up, so hopefully she won't be like this all winter.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2016)

My two had there first encounter with another cat yesterday.  At least that's what I assume happened as they both came steaming in from the back garden with bushy tails and when I went out to the garden there was a large tabby bum going over the fence.


----------



## Kuso (Oct 3, 2016)

After deciding my feet and everything that goes on them are for playing with she has tired herself out...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 3, 2016)

That's very cute.  

Katness is going to get her self banished from the bedroom at this rate. She was trying to get under the covers to claw my bloody feet the other day. Thing is I used to think cats walking over me was cute and go back to sleep. Now I get all worried when I feel the tiny claws that she may soon be drawing blood.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 3, 2016)

Awwwwwwww Kuso and Kass. I want to be a hyperactive kitten's selfheating comfort blanket dammit!


----------



## Kuso (Oct 3, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's very cute.
> 
> Katness is going to get her self banished from the bedroom at this rate. She was trying to get under the covers to claw my bloody feet the other day. Thing is I used to think cats walking over me was cute and go back to sleep. Now I get all worried when I feel the tiny claws that she may soon be drawing blood.


Cass didn't wanna sleep in my room last night. She ran off to sleep on the window sill, but she was in the bed as usual this morning

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 3, 2016)

(((urban mogs))) 

Hector seems to have taken over and I have become a guest in my own home


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 3, 2016)

Odin kicking Katness in head. Shes pretty patient really, well until she gets fed up and proper nails him.


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Hector seems to have taken over and I have become a guest in my own home



You obviously hadn't researched the homo sapien-feline social dynamic before getting him.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 3, 2016)

stavros said:


> You obviously hadn't researched the homo sapien-feline social dynamic before getting him.


I didn't get him. He got me


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 3, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> (((urban mogs)))
> 
> Hector seems to have taken over and I have become a guest in my own home
> 
> View attachment 93366


I know the feeling!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 3, 2016)

Excellent expressions


----------



## Kuso (Oct 3, 2016)

Can anyone recommend somewhere to get cat insurance?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2016)

Kuso said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere to get cat insurance?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I use PDSA - they use the income to support their work (and they're reasonable too). Not claimed tho.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2016)

there's another scheme via Cats Protection - although again no personal experience

it's worth (as with most sorts of insurance) looking at what you're getting as well as just looking at the price - some policies will cut off when kitty reaches retirement age for example


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 4, 2016)

Kuso said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere to get cat insurance?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk



We went with Pet Plan as they got good reviews. 

Whoever you pick make sure that you get lifetime cover.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 4, 2016)

Cheap-as-chips options are available with Tesco (but you'd want to read the cover policy carefully, there's probably a good reason it was cheap - thankfully never had to call on it or reclaim a load of cash.)

Apart from Pet Plan I think there's another national one associated with vets. If Cass is going to be going outside it's particularly worth checking which policies, if any, will cover you for annual vaccinations and/or the monthly flea treatment which can get expensive - some plans will cough up for that though. If your cat's indoor-only they only need yearly flea treatment or even none (if your home's spotless.)

I think (not 100% sure) that you can use comparethemarket dot com and other insurance-comparison sites for pet plans as well.


----------



## Kuso (Oct 4, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Cheap-as-chips options are available with Tesco (but you'd want to read the cover policy carefully, there's probably a good reason it was cheap - thankfully never had to call on it or reclaim a load of cash.)
> 
> Apart from Pet Plan I think there's another national one associated with vets. If Cass is going to be going outside it's particularly worth checking which policies, if any, will cover you for annual vaccinations and/or the monthly flea treatment which can get expensive - some plans will cough up for that tough. If your cat's indoor-only they only need yearly flea treatment or even none (if your home's spotless.)
> 
> I think (not 100% sure) that you can use comparethemarket dot com and other insurance-comparison sites for pet plans as well.



I did, but got quite confused so came along to see if any had an Urb's seal of approval.  Especially since they're all pretty cheap anyway.  I might buy it through comparethemarket anyway just for the 2 for 1 cinema tickets


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 4, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Excellent expressions


That 'why did you just wake me up' look


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> That 'why did you just wake me up' look


L - R: surprise, irritation, anger


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 4, 2016)

I read all three as "we are unimpressed with your lame attempts to curry favour with us by feeding us, buying a smart new cat-themed cushion and arranging us a nice warm throw on a nice comfy sofa, but we have taken a joint troika decision to let you live for a while longer, at this time."


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 4, 2016)

Yet the fella on the right (Ginger) is the only one who will let me stroke him. He actively seeks strokes now.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 4, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> L - R: surprise, irritation, anger


I felt like an adult in village of the damned


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2016)

Resistance is futile


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2016)

any success in finding his other home yet?  is he still being fed somewhere else?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> any success in finding his other home yet?  is he still being fed somewhere else?


Dunno mate I'm not feeding him and he doesn't seem hungry, just keen to have a cuddle / sleep / play when it suits him, which is fine by me


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 5, 2016)

Internationally famous Turkish fatcat dies, is commemorated in bronze in Istanbul :

Statue of Turkish cat stands as a reminder to all of us: Just chill


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2016)

There one little cunt in my neighbourhood of many cats who hasn't realised that this is Missy's patch now, and he keeps invading her space. More than once he must've tailgated her through the sensor-controlled cat flap, including yesterday morning when they decided to have a very noisy ruckus on the landing at about 6am. He legs it as soon as he sees or hears me so I can't teach him a proper lesson.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 5, 2016)

Judging from Facebook, I don't think my cousin is getting on with her cats. 



> For sale, oh ok they're free. 3 bengal cats. Original asking price £500. Don't be dissuaded by their nightly/daily urination issues. They favour stairs, furniture, clean clothes or electrical equipment but can use human toilets and sinks and on occasion cat trays but that's really just for show. Would suit an insomniac as they are at their begal upmost at about 3am. Talking (very loud yowling) suited to a deaf or perpetually stoned individual. Did I mention they cost £500 each??????
> Sold as portrayed.  No refunds.
> Oh, forgot to mention, require feeding as often as a new born panda. Less rewarding though as they're not in a zoo.


----------



## Kuso (Oct 6, 2016)

So, cassie had fleas! 

Bathing her was not fun... I don't even have a photo cuz I couldn't bring myself to let go of her she was mewling so much. All good now though

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuso (Oct 6, 2016)

The death stare after being washed yesterday

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 6, 2016)

Umm, that's rather brave of you. We just use Frontline, you drop it onto to their neck where they can't lick it off.

I've heard that it's become less effective as fleas get immunity, but it seems to have sorted ours.

Still going to blitz the new house before we move the cats in to be on the safe side.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 6, 2016)

Just dropping this in here where it will be appreciated.
*Pallas's cats to get their own 'palace' in Siberian mountains *



> The world's fluffiest feline get a first-in-the-world scientific zone where the endangered wildcats will be protected and studied.









> The 32 square kilometre site at Sailyugemsky Nature Park in Altai Mountains is seen as a key step in protecting the secretive animal which are known for their expressive faces and adorable looks - although they are far from tame.
> 
> Native to remote regions of southern Siberia, as well as Central Asia and China, they are seldom seen, and known for their reclusive and solitary lives.
> 
> ...


More and pictures:

Pallas's cats to get their own 'palace' in Siberian mountains


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 6, 2016)

^ liked for the conservation, and the fact there's a newspaper called the Siberian Times ... but Pallas cats give me the screaming heebie jeebies! something about the eyes/ears/head configuration makes me think wrong 'uns. (obviously, still cats, though, so entirely appropriate to the thread. I'll take my Pallas phobia and work on it a bit )


----------



## Kuso (Oct 6, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Umm, that's rather brave of you. We just use Frontline, you drop it onto to their neck where they can't lick it off.
> 
> I've heard that it's become less effective as fleas get immunity, but it seems to have sorted ours.
> 
> Still going to blitz the new house before we move the cats in to be on the safe side.


I figured I'll probably have to bath her at some point so best to get her used to it now. She definitely isn't one of these weird cats that like water... She seemed to enjoy the subsequent toweling and brushing, and REALLY soft coat though. 

It wasn't frontline, but did the spot treatment after the bath. How hard are they to get rid of right enough? 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuso (Oct 6, 2016)

Ordered her this for halloween

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuso (Oct 6, 2016)

Much happier today!


----------



## Kuso (Oct 6, 2016)

"You woke me up to put my picture on THE INTERNET!"


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 6, 2016)

Kuso said:


> I figured I'll probably have to bath her at some point so best to get her used to it now. She definitely isn't one of these weird cats that like water... She seemed to enjoy the subsequent toweling and brushing, and REALLY soft coat though.
> 
> It wasn't frontline, but did the spot treatment after the bath. How hard are they to get rid of right enough?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk



You need to treat the house as well as the cat, only 4% of fleas live on animals, the rest in carpets, furniture, dark corners etc. 

You need to use a treatment on your car regularly as a preventative, speak to your local vet about one that has no local resistance- some handily treat worms too which is useful. 

As for treating the house, there are lots of flea sprays and bombs though which one is best seems to be an individual choice. Hoover absolutely everywhere - move furniture out of the way and do it in a systematic fashion I.e start at one end of the room and work backwards. If you have a steam cleaner you can use that too - steam hoover steam is the order we do it. Wash all bedding / blankets / sheets etc on a hot wash. 

Acclaim flea spray works well for us, I also find Johnsons flea bombs good. You can find these online and in pet shops. Once you've treated with the spray you need to keep up with regular hoovering as the vibrations encourage eggs to hatch which will then be killed by the spray you treated with previously. 

A single flea can lay 50 eggs a day so don't be complacent about it.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2016)

Kuso said:


> I figured I'll probably have to bath her at some point so best to get her used to it now. She definitely isn't one of these weird cats that like water... She seemed to enjoy the subsequent toweling and brushing, and REALLY soft coat though.
> 
> It wasn't frontline, but did the spot treatment after the bath. How hard are they to get rid of right enough?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk



I have had six cats in my life, all apart from one over 17, and only ever bathed one and that was because we took her to a cat show (3rd place blue peter 8-10 year olds 1986)

Would never do it otherwise.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah they are quite good at keeping themselves clean. Katness is almost OCD about it...think she despairs about Odin sometimes as she starts licking him.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2016)

Kuso said:


> "You woke me up to put my picture on THE INTERNET!"


Know your place, Kuso


----------



## Cloo (Oct 6, 2016)

Vastra, unsurprisingly, is pretty freaked out by our building work (lots of breaking walls and crashing about) but otherwise hiding in our bedroom.

Oh, except when she's with her other family. Gsv just found out she's regularly been hanging out all afternoon with the family at no27. We had suspected she has another 'home' for a while - gsv is feeling a little betrayed.  glad we know who it is now


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 6, 2016)

Kuso said:


> Ordered her this for halloween
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


 
does it come with a disclaimer that if you get clawed to bits its not their fault?


----------



## Purdie (Oct 6, 2016)

Summer is over according to our feline calender.  Chomps sleeps in the bed at night and has started using his tray again.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 6, 2016)

Chomps looks seriously pissed off.


----------



## Purdie (Oct 6, 2016)

Chomps is also known as Grumps   He doesn't like being indoors at all really and even less so if he has to pose.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Shirl (Oct 6, 2016)

Time to post my lovely cat Mistletoe again. She's with Jesus now 


Shirl said:


> Sharing this yet again because I was just reminded of her



eta, can't find it


----------



## oryx (Oct 6, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Time to post my lovely cat Mistletoe again. She's with Jesus now



Still love it.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 7, 2016)

I've got a long haired cat, she's really quite fluffy. I noticed a few weeks ago that he fur on her hind quarters was not very well groomed and I think she's developing dreads back there. We've been brushing her more but it doesn't seem to make much difference. They're not big or defined but it feels as through they could well become a problem.
What has become a problem is that poo has been sticking to her fur back there. She'll walk around obliviously trailing it or, a more recent development, she has started sliding her bum on the floor.
I can't deal with that. I'm happy to groom her br I can't deal with shit skids on my carpet.
I don't think she'd take kindly to a groomer as she's very nervous and doesn't really interact with strangers when they visit. So I'm going to sort her out.
Please somebody tell me how


----------



## Shirl (Oct 7, 2016)

balls.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 7, 2016)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've got a long haired cat, she's really quite fluffy. I noticed a few weeks ago that he fur on her hind quarters was not very well groomed and I think she's developing dreads back there. We've been brushing her more but it doesn't seem to make much difference. They're not big or defined but it feels as through they could well become a problem.
> What has become a problem is that poo has been sticking to her fur back there. She'll walk around obliviously trailing it or, a more recent development, she has started sliding her bum on the floor.
> I can't deal with that. I'm happy to groom her br I can't deal with shit skids on my carpet.
> I don't think she'd take kindly to a groomer as she's very nervous and doesn't really interact with strangers when they visit. So I'm going to sort her out.
> Please somebody tell me how


Just use some blunt ended scissors and snip the dreads as close to the skin as you feel confident. I bought my blunt ended scissors on line years ago, they were very cheap. If she gets stressed, just snip some at every opportunity but stop if she complains and then try again the next day and so on.
eta. I think the scissors are nail scissors, the just have round ends


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 7, 2016)

ShiftyBagLady - snipping out the dreads is the way to go - trying to comb them out will be painful for her and put her off grooming herself more. Never had this problem meself but have read/seen other carers of floofy cats recommend cutting lengthways along the direction of hair growth into the dread, not just nipping it off horizontally - that can let the tangle untangle itself more easily. But it's not going to hurt either way.

But also: if cat is bum-skimming as well that might indicate worms, not just a grubby daggy furry arse. May be worth worming her if she's not been dosed recently.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh, that's a good point trabuquera. I adopted her about 2-3 months ago and I don't think she's been to the vets for quite a while. I did intend to get her a check up once she was settled (she's a very nervy 12-13yr old cat) so I suppose this is a good opportunity to have her checked up on


----------



## izz (Oct 7, 2016)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I've got a long haired cat, she's really quite fluffy. I noticed a few weeks ago that he fur on her hind quarters was not very well groomed and I think she's developing dreads back there. We've been brushing her more but it doesn't seem to make much difference. They're not big or defined but it feels as through they could well become a problem.
> What has become a problem is that poo has been sticking to her fur back there. She'll walk around obliviously trailing it or, a more recent development, she has started sliding her bum on the floor.
> I can't deal with that. I'm happy to groom her br I can't deal with shit skids on my carpet.
> I don't think she'd take kindly to a groomer as she's very nervous and doesn't really interact with strangers when they visit. So I'm going to sort her out.
> Please somebody tell me how


cut the fur off. decent pair of marigolds, willing and brave helper to keep her still, ensure you keep your hand between the scissors and the fur, so draw some between a couple of fingers and cut the fur on the palm side of the fingers. may take a number of goes but if the fur's long enough should be possible.

bloody good luck


----------



## izz (Oct 7, 2016)

Well, FiFi decided to help working from home, usual, sitting on mouse, keyboard etc. then used tray and sat on hard copies with a wet bottom. Thank you FiFi.


----------



## Kuso (Oct 7, 2016)

Mid yawn, all sleepy after her first round of jabs etc at the vets today


----------



## jannerboyuk (Oct 7, 2016)

Chiba helping me to study


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 8, 2016)

Me76 said:


> ((davesgcr and kitteh))
> 
> Good age though and she will enjoy all that meat between now and her time.



Today is the day I am afraid - she has been slowing down all week and has little energy (though she did eat some tuna earlier) - her fur is coming off and the cancer lump has markedly grown. Best thing  is to ease her quietly away. 1220 appointment. 

A cat with great dignity.....


----------



## Me76 (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 8, 2016)

Sympathy davesgcr - we all know it is the best thing in the long run, but it is never easy.


----------



## petee (Oct 8, 2016)

sympathies davesgcr


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm sorry. 

You've let her maintain that dignity. You're a good person, and if she could she would have thanked you.

Find peace.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 8, 2016)

Really sorry to hear this davesgcr


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 8, 2016)

Great that cat was - she sort of perked up this am - had her breakfast and milk and went out. Could not find her ! - however no 2 boy coaxed her when she came back into a carrier and he carried her up to the vet ! - we were alerted - saw her examination there (we could have extended her life by maybe 3 days with antibiotics) - so all agreed best to let her go with great dignity - which we did. 

Funny how a little thing like that cat can make you well up - but it was right not to let her suffer and go "gently into that good night" - happy memories and so on.


----------



## Kuso (Oct 8, 2016)

Awwww ((davesgr + kitteh))

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuso (Oct 8, 2016)

What was her name?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuso (Oct 8, 2016)

Not herself today after her jabs, but still managed to give me the auld stink eye when I was taking photos


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 8, 2016)

After showing initial progress, Clive has, kind of, slipped back in the approachability stakes - his brother (Casper) was originally very wary, but over the last few months has overhauled his brother in the general "becoming like a cat"

We have started to light a fire

The sofa is infront of the fire

This is now starting to happen


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2016)

Missy and the neighbouring evil cat had a face-off and then chase on my flat roofs this morning, which I witnessed out of one of my back windows. Despite being about half his size, she's not scared of him and it was weird to see them suss one another out, circling slowly, her hissing repeatedly. Eventually she legged it with him chasing, but I think she can just out-accelerate him due to her smaller stature.

She seems to be recovering from the trauma by, well, sleeping, obviously.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 8, 2016)

Kuso said:


> What was her name?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk



Popsi - she was an RSPCA cat , and therefore pre-named - found dumped in a box in North London with 3 of her kittens. We had her for 15 years .....(so a good age)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2016)

Peggy Ruxpin


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 8, 2016)

All the condolences and commiserations, davesgcr - went through very similar stuff this year with my late loancat and was gutted. It's proper heartbreaking and upsetting ... but you have done the right thing for Popsi. Be prepared for glimpsing little flashes of the odd ghost cat out of your peripheral vision for a while - I am NOT AT ALL a believer in anything supernatural, but when they've been so knitted into your life and your home for so long, it's like your own brain conjures them up subconsciously. awww.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2016)

((((davesgcr))))


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 8, 2016)

Poor Popsi. Sounds like she was a lovely cat. 

Our two seem to grow like weeds. Come back from 8 days away and Odin seems to be loads bigger. He's losing his baby face. 

I've just forked out 55 quid on cat food again. I feel a bit of a sucker, but it's not much more expensive then the supermarket and they both seem to love it and I know that it hasn't got any cereals or other things cats don't normally eat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Come back from 8 days away and Odin seems to be loads bigger.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 10, 2016)

We let the kittens out in the garden yesterday unsupervised.  

Ozzie isn't that bothered by the outside at all and kept coming in for cuddles before nipping out for a little bit and then coming back in.  After about 1.5 hours we hadn't seen Orson and it was starting to drizzle, so I went out to find him.  He came from the end of the garden when called but didn't like walking across the wet ground at all.  He found himself a dry spot underneath a wheelbarrow we have leaned against a wall so I just left him to it.  

A couple of hours later and I needed to shut the door so went to get him in and couldn't find him anywhere.  He finally appeared stretching and yawning from under the wheelbarrow where he had obviously forgotten he was outside and had a kip.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 10, 2016)

The Bear aka @mysadcat - ancient, morose, owl-like,  Twitter-celeb colossus - has dragged himself to the finishing tape and reached his 21st birthday. Going to be retired from Twitter soon, though, says his carer - who might be trying to cushion a coming blow for this cat's passionate global fan base. More than enough of my heroes have passed in 2016 already, so please hold on for another couple of months Bear...


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 10, 2016)

While she still doesn't like him very much, Leyla is now tolerating Rik quite well:

 
Leyla - Queen of the box, with her minion Rik.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 10, 2016)

I have had word that Jemima was adopted quickly after she arrived at Iris' shelter. They've just been so busy they couldn't let me know until now.

I cried 

I'm very proud to have played a part in leading her to a warm and hopefully comfortable life of tuna and chin scritches and brushes. I hope she's enjoying a comfy lap every night.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 10, 2016)

Esther and Chester very much an item these days. they are rarely seen apart from each other - usually only when chester is knackered and Esther has still got boundless energy to use up. She never seems to stop! Also - Lester was seen twice over the weekend. He's looking very healthy which leads me to suppose that he's being fed by someone. Really want him back.


----------



## Kuso (Oct 10, 2016)

So Cass stole some kebab last night, which played havoc with her guts. Of course I only found out she'd rendered her litter tray unusable after she'd had an accident on my bed. :-(

She's eating cat food now though, and regularly, which is only giving her more energy- she's been just about everywhere where she shouldn't be today!

Here she is chilling though


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 10, 2016)

I brushed Bob. Made a cat sized Donald Trump wig. Beau agreed to model it.






This is normal in our house


----------



## moose (Oct 10, 2016)

The Ranking Miss P likes Wotsits


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2016)

Missy found me washing up this evening fascinating, for some reason. I think it might be because she associates the kitchen with where food comes from, but ultimately trying to fathom feline logic for us mere humans is a lost cause.


----------



## moose (Oct 10, 2016)

Stan's coming in more now it's chillier. Covered in seeds from the garden though, the messy bugger.

Edit: sorry, that's huge! Thumbnailed it instead.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## petee (Oct 11, 2016)

moose said:


> Stan's coming in more now it's chillier. Covered in seeds from the garden though, the messy bugger.
> 
> Edit: sorry, that's huge! Thumbnailed it instead.
> 
> View attachment 93776



i like the foxy pillow


----------



## moose (Oct 11, 2016)

petee said:


> i like the foxy pillow


Thanks. It's a printed tea towel you can cut up and make your own 
Felix the Fox tea-towel -  4 colour silkscreen on cotton


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2016)

moose said:


> The Ranking Miss P likes Wotsits



Is she getting on better with Stan these days.

Poor Carpet got biffed by both of the other cats this morning.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 11, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


>



*Rings the RSPCA*


----------



## Kuso (Oct 11, 2016)

Kuso said:


> So Cass stole some kebab last night, which played havoc with her guts. Of course I only found out she'd rendered her litter tray unusable after she'd had an accident on my bed. :-(
> 
> She's eating cat food now though, and regularly, which is only giving her more energy- she's been just about everywhere where she shouldn't be today!
> 
> Here she is chilling though



so apparently her chin smudge makes her look like "she's told a wry joke and is waiting for th audience to laugh"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 11, 2016)

Kuso said:


> so apparently her chin smudge makes her look like "she's told a wry joke and is waiting for th audience to laugh"



Following a fine tradition:


----------



## Purdie (Oct 11, 2016)

Garchomp is under the weather again.  Not sure what set him off this time   He's spent the last couple of days curled up in his litter tray and this morning he eventually came up and slept on the floor by the end of the bed till I got up. 
Now he just wants me.  Stuck on my lap and when I do get up he gets all stressed


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2016)

Missy managed about 40 high quality minutes on my lap last night, which is exceptional for her. Normally she gets distracted much quicker than that.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 11, 2016)

So cat owning Urbs -we're hoping to get a dog (rescue Jack Russell ish) in the next few weeks.  How have you managed the cat vs dog intros?  Our cat's fairly robust so I imagine he will pwn the dog, but nonetheless I don't want him to run away permanently to one of the many other homes the greedy sod eats his dinner


----------



## moose (Oct 11, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Is she getting on better with Stan these days.
> 
> Poor Carpet got biffed by both of the other cats this morning.


Sadly not - we're just getting better and opening and closing doors, and keeping them apart whilst we're in. Whilst we're at work, who knows what goes on, but there's often fur everywhere.  She's horrible to other cats in the garden too. 

Poor Carpet. Cat's aren't very nice sometimes.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2016)

They don't do it as much as they used to when they were little, but brother and sister love still there


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 11, 2016)

colacubes said:


> So cat owning Urbs -we're hoping to get a dog (rescue Jack Russell ish) in the next few weeks.  How have you managed the cat vs dog intros?  Our cat's fairly robust so I imagine he will pwn the dog, but nonetheless I don't want him to run away permanently to one of the many other homes the greedy sod eats his dinner



Is this a puppy?

If not I would think long and hard about how or IF I was going to introduce a Jack Russell to a cat. Regardless of how robust the cat might be

Are Jack Russells good with cats?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 11, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Is this a puppy?
> 
> If not I would think long and hard about how or IF I was going to introduce a Jack Russell to a cat. Regardless of how robust the cat might be
> 
> Are Jack Russells good with cats?



Unlikely a puppy but not out of the question. The home we're getting it from will only rehome to us if they are ok with cats though. We got turned down for one at the weekend for that very reason so I'm not too worried on that front.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 11, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> One of the work cats I used to look after managed to get itself a stoat. I'm not sure if this was out of bravery or stupidity.



My childhood mog bagged a stoat.

Although we would have appreciated it more if she hadn't dismembered it, gutted it and used the resulting horror to turn our back porch into something resembling a Jackson Pollock installation.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 12, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Is this a puppy?
> 
> If not I would think long and hard about how or IF I was going to introduce a Jack Russell to a cat. Regardless of how robust the cat might be
> 
> Are Jack Russells good with cats?



We've got four cats of varying ages, a flock of chickens and a three year old in the house. Our rescue ten month old Parson Russell is as good as gold with all of them. He's never showed any aggression and is normally chased around the house and garden by the cats which they all love.

This week he's had his bollocks off (((Wilf))) and is wearing a rash vest and inflatable collar. He's not at all happy about this and he's not to know that he's not going to have to spend the rest of his life in this undignified position but he's been absolutely fine if a little clumsy, no frustration or aggression.
He's well adapted because he has the comfort of routine and he's been well socialised through puppy classes and then consistent training. I've never had a problem with the breed and tbh all terriers are bastards to train, but the character traits that make them difficult to train are the very same ones that make them excellent working and companion dogs.

Both Parson and Pig Russells are great dogs but you've got to be prepared to put the work in.


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2016)

Weird cat doesn't seem to notice or give a shit about the wet stuff falling out of the sky.


----------



## Kuso (Oct 12, 2016)

When the catamine kicks in...


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 13, 2016)

my god, it's full of stars.....


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 13, 2016)

There is peace - albeit an uneasy peace, between FiFi and Casper - the nights are getting darker and colder and there's a limited number of laps for 3 cats to sit on - I wonder when the penny's going to drop with Clive that he might not have a lap to sit on come proper winter time


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> I wonder when the penny's going to drop with Clive that he might not have a lap to sit on come proper winter time


 
looks like there's a nice warm laptop for him to sit on...


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 13, 2016)

The Taxcat struck again last night.

There were five pieces of frying steak in the pack. I had two. Toggle had two. Taxcat's was cooked to her favourite degree, neatly diced and offered to her on a saucer with a piece of diced cheese when she came home.

At about one in the morning.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2016)

Celia Hammond Animal Trust (SE London) currently have an appeal to replace two shagged out vans needed for kitty (and doggy) rescue missions - more here


----------



## Me76 (Oct 13, 2016)

Ozzie likes snooker


Why is it sideways???


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 13, 2016)

Ha ha.. My cats have shown an interest in snooker too.. More the players walking round the table than the balls moving though


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 13, 2016)

some excellent markings on Ozzie (whichever way up the photo is)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2016)

what is believed to be the world's oldest cat has recently celebrated his 31st birthday






he looks thrilled, doesn't he








(more at boredpanda here)


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2016)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 93888 Ozzie likes snooker



I really hope Missy likes snooker, as she hasn't been tested with it yet. Come December and the UKs she'll have some serious lap time up for grabs.

Until about two minutes ago, I was attempting to post on here with her sat on my lap. I think she was a little pissed off that I wasn't able to stroke with both hands.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2016)

Kuso said:


> When the catamine kicks in...


 


like  only fluffier


----------



## Kuso (Oct 13, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 93899
> 
> like  only fluffier


And slightly more one sided!


----------



## KatyF (Oct 14, 2016)

I've finally booked my two old ladies into the vets to get registered and have a check up. No obvious health issues but they're not always obvious are they? They're 15 years old now and Im mainly doing it for my own peace of mind.

Of course, this means I have to get them into carry cases. So not looking forward to that.


----------



## petee (Oct 14, 2016)

KatyF said:


> Of course, this means I have to get them into carry cases. So not looking forward to that.



my trick was to unscrew the top from the bottom, drop my Speedy onto the bottom, slam the top down, and screw the two halves back together. it worked well. before that he was actually doing that hilarious thing where they stick their four paws on the four corners of the entry


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 14, 2016)

KatyF said:


> Of course, this means I have to get them into carry cases. So not looking forward to that.


 
getting two mogs in to one carry case is even more entertaining

the sort of carry case that opens at the top is best - you can plonk mog in tail end first, which means


petee said:


> that hilarious thing where they stick their four paws on the four corners of the entry


 is less effective


----------



## KatyF (Oct 14, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> getting two mogs in to one carry case is even more entertaining



I tried that when I moved house a couple of years ago, utter disaster - had to take them one at a time to the new place. Even worse is I'm borrowing the cases from my friend so no doubt they'll stink of his cats!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2016)

KatyF said:


> I tried that when I moved house a couple of years ago, utter disaster - had to take them one at a time to the new place. Even worse is I'm borrowing the cases from my friend so no doubt they'll stink of his cats!



Pick up some Feliway spray from amazon if you can - it'll arrive quite quickly that way, hopefully in time for the appointment. Spray the carriers inside and out with it, at least 15 mins before you're going to put them in (so the alcohol dries off) but no more than a few hours before (so the hormone doesn't wear off), and then line the carriers with towels or jumpers or t-shirts or whatever that smell of you and your cats. It might make things marginally less stressful for them.


----------



## oryx (Oct 14, 2016)

Our lovely rescue cat Paddy is now settling in well.

I have never had a rescue cat before, having had all my cats from kittenhood, and imagined they might be difficult. This one is laid back, loving and generally well-behaved. We took him to the vets last night for a check-up and he was a model of good behaviour in the carrier, in the car and in the vets. He could give our Zoe a few lessons in that respect. He and Zoe are getting on OK and have reached the stage of nose-rubbing while giving each other space and respect.

I am now paranoid as to what I do to raise barking mad neurotic cats - actually, that's just Zoe. 

It is odd to have a cat whose earlier years (he's reckoned by Celia Hammond to be about seven, and the vet said 'any age between two and ten) you know absolutely nothing, nada, zilch, about.  He has absolutely, definitely been a pet. He wasn't microchipped (but is now).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2016)

oryx said:


> It is odd to have a cat whose earlier years (he's reckoned by Celia Hammond to be about seven, and the vet said 'any age between two and ten) you know absolutely nothing, nada, zilch, about.  He has absolutely, definitely been a pet. He wasn't microchipped (but is now).



Agreed, this is very peculiar. Peg was 10 when she moved in here. I know she's had owners for most of her life, as 3 of them have at various stages always left her back with the same shelter when circumstances dictated they couldn't keep her any more. I'd love to know if she's always displayed the same behaviours she does now, or whether she's developed some of them since she's been with me, or at what point in her life they popped up. More practically, I wish I knew more about her medical history, and why she hates other cats. I'd love to know if she chatted to all her people at night when getting cuddles, and if she dictated face rubs as she does now. I often get the feeling that there's _something_ I'm not providing for her - despite catering to her every whim - and it drives me potty that I can't just ask her or look back in time and see. 

But - she's developing her own ways living with me, and I can only look forward, not back.


----------



## oryx (Oct 15, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> why she hates other cats.



I wonder if Peg was always an only cat. That was the case with Tiggy, until my partner and I moved in together (me with my, then, two cats).

Paddy and Zoe are getting on better after nearly three weeks than her and Tiggy did in nine years. Zoe, for all her neuroses about the cat carrier and only using the litter tray when she can go outside, etc. etc. does like other cats.

You're right about looking forward, not back, though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2016)

It could well be that she never lived with other cats. And if that's the case, whenever she was taken back to the shelter would have been the main time she ever interacted with them, so she'd likely correlate the two and reinforce that hatred.

Poor old Simba, next door's cat, still tries to woo her through the window, but she's having none of it.


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2016)

As usually happens, Missy heard me wake up this morning and immediately came to lie on my chest. She loves it intensely for about two minutes before something invisible and inaudible to me distracts her and she legs in downstairs. However, this morning she came back up again about a minute later and repeated the routine.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2016)

When his owner is out, Simba sits on my kitchen's flat roof and stares at me through my upstairs office window. If Peggy climbs on the windowsill Simba runs over and jumps up onto the very thin ledge under the window, and walks along it miaowing at her. As I discovered last night, if he wants letting in to his house, he now thinks I can do that for him and continually jumps onto that ledge whenever he sees me through the window. I had to abandon the room last night and turn the lights off and go downstairs instead because he kept doing it over and over and the stupid fart isn't the best at balance, plus it was slightly raining, so the ledge was wet, and it's a 2 storey drop once he leaves the safety of the short drop to the kitchen roof - which he does every time.

My life, dictated by next door's cat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2016)

I might try opening the window so he can have a sniff inside and see that it's not, in fact, his house. But I don't know whether that's risky and he'll just think if he jumps up enough he'll be let in through the window - and not realise it's not his house.

He's a gorgeous cat, seriously handsome, but an absolute muppet.


----------



## izz (Oct 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I might try opening the window so he can have a sniff inside and see that it's not, in fact, his house. But I don't know whether that's risky and he'll just think if he jumps up enough he'll be let in through the window - and not realise it's not his house.
> 
> He's a gorgeous cat, seriously handsome, but an absolute muppet.


I think he'd probably interpret this as an invitation. I think he probably knows its not his house but HEY, there's a BABE !


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2016)

He does it when Peggy isn't around too. He was so desperate to go home last night but his person was out, and he was working himself up into a right state. He thinks that any door or window in this little row of 4 houses belongs to him and cries and cries to be let in, getting progressively more anxious and then angry. I open my kitchen door to encourage him down off the ledge, and he comes running thinking he's going to be let into his house, but realises it's not his, and just rubs around my legs crying, then jumping on the dividing fence, then back, rinse and repeat - always looking at the various windows and his own back door to see if it'll afford him a way in. 

I don't know her very well, otherwise I'd suggest perhaps having a spare key so I can let him in when she's out (she seems to work quite long shifts and can't always get him in before she goes).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2016)

He very definitely doesn't understand the concept of internal dividing walls.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 16, 2016)

Ozzie has been taking an interest in the bath for a long time but has also been practising walking on the edge when it's empty so I don't worry about her. 

Orson has only starting showing an interest this week.  Today I was running a bath and heard a commotion and got up to see him coming out of the bathroom with wet legs and an embarrassed face.  

I am glad that the water wasn't too hot, it wasn't too deep and that I wasn't in it.  

I think he might be put off the bath now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2016)

Simba has been wooing Peggy through the window again this evening. 

Peggy has been attempting to kill Simba through the window again this evening.

And then a massive black and white cat came along and beat Simba up, who is now cowering under a patio chair in his garden. I went out to heroically save him and his dignity, but the black and white cat just curled up a couple of feet in front of Simba while staring at me with disgust. Poor Simba. The interloper appears to have left now, but Simba is still cowering.

Poor old Simba doesn't have the best of luck.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2016)

Me76 said:


> Ozzie has been taking an interest in the bath for a long time but has also been practising walking on the edge when it's empty so I don't worry about her.



Missy always goes in the bath, even after I've just had a shower. She's also fascinated by sinks, both bathroom and kitchen, and occasionally sticks her head down the toilet for a drink, although I recognise the latter isn't unusual.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 16, 2016)

stavros said:


> Missy always goes in the bath, even after I've just had a shower. She's also fascinated by sinks, both bathroom and kitchen, and occasionally sticks her head down the toilet for a drink, although I recognise the latter isn't unusual.


Ozzie always seems to go in after she has been in the litter tray, so we have lots of litter coloured paw prints in and around the bath.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2016)

Our little Odin doesn't seem to be living up to his name. He's rather slow and clumsy and tries to copy Katness. And fails. This involves leaping from table to sofa (misses), climbing curtains (doesn't get very far) and falling of the edge of the bin into recycling. 

Still I suspect the local wildlife will be safe from him when we let him out.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 16, 2016)

In my experience, boy cats are slightly more simple than their female counterparts.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Still I suspect the local wildlife will be safe from him when we let him out.


 
dunno.  i've told the story before, but one of the mogs i used to live with was frankly not the brightest star in the feline firmament.  as far as i'm aware, he only caught a mouse once, and i think he wanted to keep it as a pet.  mouse was not very impressed by this, and didn't really want to snuggle in front of the fire with him.  mog looked faintly hurt when i put the mouse out...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

Me76 said:


> In my experience, boy cats are slightly more simple than their female counterparts.



This has been my experience so far. I wonder if there's anything more to it other than just anecdotal?

In related news: I decided to let Simba jump up on the ledge as much as he wanted last night, while Peg was on the windowsill inside, so he'd learn she doesn't love him in return. It seemed to work on his part: his visits became shorter and shorter. However, the whole experience over the past two nights has kicked off a case of overgrooming in Peggy and the top inside of her front right leg is bare of fur now 

I'm going double duty on the Feliway - spray around windows and doors and the air brick in the living room (which she sometimes sits by and sniffs if Simba's been in the garden), as well as a fresh vaporiser upstairs in the office. I'm also redoubling my efforts to keep her entertained. Lots of play time, and I've cracked out her food ball thing to make her work for her beloved biscuits. She's having a kip under the sheet on the bed atm.

Last time this happened it just sort of stopped of its own accord after a few days. I'm hoping this will be the case this time too, because if it goes and gets infected if she starts licking the skin raw it'll be a nightmare to deal with, and a cone of shame would just stress her out even more. She seems to be very prone to stress from all sorts of things, poor love, and I very much do not want to bring on another case of cystitis because that was awful for her.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 17, 2016)

That's some pretty serious grooming


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

It's roughly the area of a 50p, maybe a bit smaller, so not massive, but still a worry. Last time she was having a go at both legs but this time it seems to be just the one. Unfortunately I can't keep my eyes on her 24 hours a day, but whenever I see her doing it I gently stop her and try to distract her, and break the cycle. If it affects the skin it'll give her another reason to keep licking it, if it feels uncomfortable. The skin looks good atm though.


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's roughly the area of a 50p, maybe a bit smaller, so not massive, but still a worry. Last time she was having a go at both legs but this time it seems to be just the one. Unfortunately I can't keep my eyes on her 24 hours a day, but whenever I see her doing it I gently stop her and try to distract her, and break the cycle. If it affects the skin it'll give her another reason to keep licking it, if it feels uncomfortable. The skin looks good atm though.



Our much loved Popsi (RIP) had a small lump which got worse , so we took her to the vet pronto - poor lady had terminal , aggessive cancer - so I respectfully suggest  (if you have not already) , pay a visit to get it checked out. Hope your lovely cat is OK ......


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2016)

Missy had a serious mental session this evening, charging around like a mad eejit. I think she almost broke the cat flap with the speed at which she exited at one point.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Our much loved Popsi (RIP) had a small lump which got worse , so we took her to the vet pronto - poor lady had terminal , aggessive cancer - so I respectfully suggest  (if you have not already) , pay a visit to get it checked out. Hope your lovely cat is OK ......



It's not a lump. She's just licking a bald patch into her fur as a stress response. The skin there seems fine, I haven't felt anything untoward. Thank you though - it's easy to miss these things or mistake them for something else.

It's tiring at the moment trying to keep her away from it. She's very fastidious anyway, and spends ages washing every day. At the moment I'm trying to wear her out so she'll go to sleep. She's had lots of play time today, and I broke out her food ball thing which she's been using to forage for biscuits. She had a kip on my knee for an hour or so earlier too. Hopefully she'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## petee (Oct 18, 2016)

Me76 said:


> In my experience, boy cats are slightly more simple than their female counterparts.


not in mine anyway. my last cat was a boy and the most multifaceted one who's owned me.


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2016)

Is it correct to feel like the epitome of evil when you have to turf a sleeping cat off your lap because you, erm, need to go to bed?


----------



## KatyF (Oct 18, 2016)

It only took 10 mins to get them in ths carriers. Ive had to leave one at the vets as she's dehydrated and needs blood tests. I know its for the best but i feel awful.


----------



## oryx (Oct 18, 2016)

petee said:


> not in mine anyway. my last cat was a boy and the most multifaceted one who's owned me.



Not our next doors' cat either. I swear he knows a few weeks before his owners are going away, and starts being extra nice to us when we go round there. To the extent that I'm sure one evening we'll go round and he'll be on his hind legs, offering us sherry from a silver salver.

In yesterday's cat and kitten news, Paddy jumped on the dining table, put a front paw on each of my cheeks and tried to put his nose in my eye socket.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 18, 2016)

KatyF said:


> It only took 10 mins to get them in ths carriers. Ive had to leave one at the vets as she's dehydrated and needs blood tests. I know its for the best but i feel awful.


 


get well soon, kitty


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 18, 2016)

oryx said:


> Not our next doors' cat either. I swear he knows a few weeks before his owners are going away, and starts being extra nice to us when we go round there. To the extent that I'm sure one evening we'll go round and he'll be on his hind legs, offering us sherry from a silver salver.
> 
> In yesterday's cat and kitten news, Paddy jumped on the dining table, put a front paw on each of my cheeks and tried to put his nose in my eye socket.



No, you will arrive dressed as waiting staff and offer him diced steak (cooked to his favourite degree), diced cheese and possibly a wine list.

And a dish of his favourite cat treats, obviously.

There's a domestic hierarchy to be observed, after all.


----------



## oryx (Oct 18, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> No, you will arrive dressed as waiting staff and offer him diced steak (cooked to his favourite degree), diced cheese and possibly a wine list.
> 
> And a dish of his favourite cat treats, obviously.
> 
> There's a domestic hierarchy to be observed, after all.


 he'd probably leave it all and demand lobster and cocktails instead.


----------



## oryx (Oct 18, 2016)

KatyF said:


> It only took 10 mins to get them in ths carriers. Ive had to leave one at the vets as she's dehydrated and needs blood tests. I know its for the best but i feel awful.



Hope she's OK - it's horrible having to leave them at the vet, even when it's only something routine.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 18, 2016)

oryx said:


> he'd probably leave it all and demand lobster and cocktails instead.



Midnight is relatively easy to please. She miraculously appeared just as I was serving large, home-made burgers and has taken her rightful tribute before going off for a snooze and a little drinky.

She was, however, displeased at not having her own personal burger.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2016)

So the cat flap has been in since Monday and they have both taken to it well.  

It's a micro chip reader and I had a feeling that the OH hadn't set it up properly and this was proven last night when a stranger cat came in.  I luckily slept through it.  

It's a shame though as neither of us have time before work today to sort it out so the flap will have to stay locked for the day.  Their new found freedom is taken away so quickly


----------



## KatyF (Oct 19, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> get well soon, kitty


 Thank you 



oryx said:


> Hope she's OK - it's horrible having to leave them at the vet, even when it's only something routine.


 Thanks. I've never had to take them to the vets so the whole thing was traumatic to start with, and whilst I know its for the best I've felt rotten all night. Awful having to leave one there and take one home as well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

New Paws to Listen service launched for grieving cat owners

This seems like such a sweet idea. It can be very traumatic losing a pet.


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2016)

I briefly experimented with Missy sleeping on my legs as I tried to go to sleep last night. It didn't last, as I found myself losing feeling in my feet.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 20, 2016)

Lester is home. The lodger thought he saw a black cat on our front balcony so I went out. And saw a black cat run off down to the end of the balcony. Walked slowly towards where he ran and saw him cowering.

After a few minutes of calling his name and offering him cat treats he came towards me. I grabbed him and brought him home.

He seems really glad to be home now. Purring and he ate two packets of cat food. He's bigger than he was too. Chunkier. He's a proper grown up cat now!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Lester is home. The lodger thought he saw a black cat on our front balcony so I went out. And saw a black cat run off down to the end of the balcony. Walked slowly towards where he ran and saw him cowering.
> 
> After a few minutes of calling his name and offering him cat treats he came towards me. I grabbed him and brought him home.
> 
> He seems really glad to be home now. Purring and sure two packets of cat food. He's bigger than he was too. Chunkier. He's a proper grown up cat now!


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 21, 2016)

So I have three cats now!


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 21, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> So I have three cats now!


Any more cats and you'll start to be in mad cat lady territory


----------



## bimble (Oct 21, 2016)

Cat with unspellable name has been vomitting (3 times this morning) - it's just his food (no blood or anything) and he seems to be ok in himself so far  (active and doing his normal stuff not looking obviously unwell) .
He's about 3 and a half and is my 1st cat.

I know cats do this sometimes but not 3 times in a morning, right?
Please can sometime advise whether I should take him to the vets ?
Really worried.
(Just booked a 5pm appointment but she wouldn't say if I was being overprotective / overreacting or not and he really hates going there ).


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 21, 2016)

Clive is very often sick after he has wet food - he simply bolts it down and it comes up again almost as quickly - "sometimes" the same happens when he wolfs down biscuits, so, in an ideal world, he should be fed a little and often - of course that isn't possible with his beach ball shaped brother, who simply hoovers up any and all food - this results in him finishing up FiFi's "old dink" biscuits - who then, in turn, waits until the boys have settled for the night with extended tummies and she then polishes off any of the boys Active and Virile Boy Biscuits that they may have left or that we end up putting down for her


----------



## bimble (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks High Voltage . What if i offer him no more food today and wait and see if he keeps trying to be sick even without gobbling down anything and if he does then that means go to the vets?


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 21, 2016)

Little and often, I think, might be the key with your cat - if he's looking happy in himself then I'd try this for a couple of days - he's not going to settle down immediately - watch out to see if he's trying to be sick - does he have access to grass? if he does, has he been eating it? is there grass in his sick? (hope so, because if it comes out the other end it can lead to "marks being left on the carpet etc"

Does he have a litter tray? - does he use it? are there "presents" or could he be bunged up?

If you're worried, then get him to the vet - personally, I wouldn't be too concerned but then he's not my cat and I'm not there


----------



## bimble (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you. 
Will not drag him to vets today unless he starts to appear ill. He's not acting ill yet (just jumped up and sat there blocking the computer screen like usual). 
No grass but it's possible he ate a bit of a houseplant or something.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 21, 2016)

Also possible that he's just got a hairball and will puke until that comes up. If he's not foaming at the mouth or lethargic, it's unlikely to be anything really serious.


----------



## bimble (Oct 21, 2016)

Not quite smiley face yet cos I'm still a bit worried but he does seem ok now, no more puking for last couple of hours and not behaving out of character.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 21, 2016)

He's a bit young for the usual suspects that have vomiting as one of the symptoms, so as long as he seems okay otherwise just keep an eye on him for a day or two. Perhaps choose the blandest of his foods, and cut down the amount you give him for a couple of days, and see how that goes. Maybe cook him up some chicken if he likes that. Obviously, if it keeps happening, or if you see anything else that is out of character, pop him to the vet even if it's just for your peace of mind. At the very least they'll be able to check his temp, give him a good feel, palpate his abdomen for pain, check in his mouth, etc. 

If he's an outdoor cat, maybe keep him in for a day or two if possible so you can check the contents of his litter tray and make sure everything is okay in that department as well. If one end is borked what's happening at the other end can help build up a better picture of what's going on.


----------



## bimble (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks Vintage Paw. Will follow your advice, have cancelled the 5pm vets for today and will see how we go over the weekend. He does seem to be fine, maybe he just ate something he shouldn't have and has got it out now.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 21, 2016)

that's the plan...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 21, 2016)

One thing to watch out for is to make sure he is using his litter tray, for wees and poos. A blockage in either area can get serious very quickly, so waiting to see if it settles down can actually be a bad thing. Generally you'll notice a change in behaviour as well though, like crying or miaowing and pacing in or near the tray. Cats also often go off and hide if they're feeling very poorly, so if he's not doing that it's a good sign.

Give the little critter a tickle from me


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> No grass but it's possible he ate a bit of a houseplant or something.


 
apologies if stating the obvious, but some house-plants are not good for cats - more here


----------



## bimble (Oct 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> One thing to watch out for is to make sure he is using his litter tray, for wees and poos. A blockage in either area can get serious very quickly, so waiting to see if it settles down can actually be a bad thing. Generally you'll notice a change in behaviour as well though, like crying or miaowing and pacing in or near the tray. Cats also often go off and hide if they're feeling very poorly, so if he's not doing that it's a good sign.
> 
> Give the little critter a tickle from me


Ok . Will do. Emptied tray of very normal poops this morning but will keep beady eye open.


----------



## bimble (Oct 21, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> apologies if stating the obvious, but some house-plants are not good for cats - more here


Thanks, did know that plants could be a problem, don't think any of mine are on the list of known enemies of cats but have moved all green things out of his reach for now.


----------



## hegley (Oct 21, 2016)

So ... we've adopted Felix and Rupert (inherited names!) They are 8month old brothers from a local rescue and have already had at least 3 homes . Only brought them back yesterday and they are already taking over the house and making plans for world domination. They are both super affectionate and ridiculously curious.

Have a question about cat food. They came with a bag of Royal Canin dry food, but I know most forums recommend wet food? Have tried them on a little bit of Applaws pate today which they were enthusiastic about but am a bit worried about there being so many different types - pouches, tins, pots - are they all similar? Also the amount recommended on the pack seemed quite a bit - 3-4 trays (100g per tray) per day - does anyone know if they overstate this? In weight that's as much as my 22kg dog was eating! 

Edit: top photo isn't upside down - Felix was rolling on my desk trying to grab the camera strap.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2016)

hegley said:


> Have a question about cat food.


 
firstly, ohai to Felix and Rupert

there's a good selection of advice leaflets on kitty care and maintenance here on cats protection website - may be worth a look.

this one (opens as PDF) is about feeding

as with people, different cats have different tastes, and it's also natural feline behaviour in the wild to want a change of food now and then (this seems to be about conservation of stocks of prey)

the issue with dry food tends to be getting cats to drink enough water which can cause medical problems.  cats don't drink a lot (particularly in comparison to dogs) and do get a lot of moisture from wet food (or wild prey) - some cats are reluctant to drink tap water (combination of chemicals in the water, small plastic water dish placed too close to food or litter tray)

the crunchiness of dry food is good for cats' teeth (although not as good as the crunchiness of mice)


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 21, 2016)

Royal Canin is a better class of dry food; the general rule is that wet is better than dry as most dry foods contain cereals, but it's often useful if your cats are grazers or neurotic about food to be able to put something out they can pick at. certainly if they're actually eating the dry food too, then 4 trays a day per cat is too much. My former cat would usually polish off 2-3 trays a day maximum with a few bix thrown in. You'll probably find they get stupidly picky before long anyway and you'll be hunting down alternatives. also be aware it's v v normal for cats to want to change their diet, so their favourite food of all time will be the only thing they'll eat for a fortnight and then they won't touch it for weeks. gets expensive and you can build up quite the collection of rejected former favourites.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> also be aware it's v v normal for cats to want to change their diet, so their favourite food of all time will be the only thing they'll eat for a fortnight and then they won't touch it for weeks. gets expensive and you can build up quite the collection of rejected former favourites.


----------



## hegley (Oct 21, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the crunchiness of dry food is good for cats' teeth (although not as good as the crunchiness of mice)


I did wonder about this as the applaws pate is very mushy. We'll only introduce the wet food very slowly as we have a big bag of the dry. 


trabuquera said:


> also be aware it's v v normal for cats to want to change their diet, so their favourite food of all time will be the only thing they'll eat for a fortnight and then they won't touch it for weeks.


I'm so used to dog feeding habits that it's quite anxiety inducing thinking about cats!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2016)

hegley said:


> I did wonder about this as the applaws pate is very mushy. We'll only introduce the wet food very slowly as we have a big bag of the dry.
> 
> I'm so used to dog feeding habits that it's quite anxiety inducing thinking about cats!


 
It's worth remembering that in the wild, an average meal would be a mouse, and also that cats are better than dogs at conserving energy.

Domestic dogs tend to eat a large meal once a day.  Cats tend to eat a small amount when the opportunity presents itself or when they feel like it.  If a house-cat is confident that the food supply isn't about to disappear, they will eat a small amount, then come back to it later (this is one of the appeals of dry food - it doesn't dry out and go manky if cat does this)

Cats whose circumstances are such that they have grown up not knowing where the next meal is going to come from are more likely to eat everything in sight.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 21, 2016)

hegley said:


> So ... we've adopted Felix and Rupert (inherited names!) They are 8month old brothers from a local rescue and have already had at least 3 homes . Only brought them back yesterday and they are already taking over the house and making plans for world domination. They are both super affectionate and ridiculously curious.
> 
> Have a question about cat food. They came with a bag of Royal Canin dry food, but I know most forums recommend wet food? Have tried them on a little bit of Applaws pate today which they were enthusiastic about but am a bit worried about there being so many different types - pouches, tins, pots - are they all similar? Also the amount recommended on the pack seemed quite a bit - 3-4 trays (100g per tray) per day - does anyone know if they overstate this? In weight that's as much as my 22kg dog was eating!
> 
> Edit: top photo isn't upside down - Felix was rolling on my desk trying to grab the camera strap.



The vet suggested Royal Cainine. Lots of reading online suggested wet. My girlfriend wasn't happy about supporting the big brands you buy in Supermarkets and actually turns out that most have quite a lot of filler, stuff that cats wouldn't normally eat.

I've been feed our two Carny or Similla so they get variety, which I buy from Zooplus. Works out the same or cheaper as the supermarket stuff as is meant to be all meat.

If I put it down next to the dry they head for it every time, so they obviously enjoy it as well.

Edit: They look like lovely cats.


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2016)

Missy must've had a very active and exhausting day because, whilst I normally get welcomed home to great acclaim after work, she barely even acknowledged me this evening. I came in through the back gate and put the bike in the shed. Normally she loves having an explore in the shed - despite it being identical to last time she was in there - but she just stayed prone on her chair in the conservatory. She's stayed pretty restful ever since too, although not so much as to be worried about her.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2016)

Ozzie has been well stressed since stranger cat came in the other night.  But Orson has done a good job hugging when needed.


----------



## bimble (Oct 22, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> that's the plan...


yeah. You called it Stella.
He hadn't pooped so I took him to vets today. Poor little sod has had a bad day, thermometers up the bum and an enema and a train journey.
Doing what the vet said now (she said he has a temperature and it may be a virus but the important thing is whether or not he pees. If he doesn't pee between now and tomorrow lunchtime then its an emergency if he does then not to worry). Trying to be calm as he is still happily chucking pens off the table and the last thing he needs is me stressing him out.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 22, 2016)

Cute cats being cute


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 22, 2016)

I wouldn't worry too much bimble, cats spew and the vast majority of the time it's normal. Look forward to the day they sick in your shoe and you step in it bleary eyed in the morning. That's truly a time when you really appreciate them in your life.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2016)

purenarcotic said:


> Look forward to the day they sick in your shoe


 
and leave a dead mouse in the other one...


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> yeah. You called it Stella.
> He hadn't pooped so I took him to vets today. Poor little sod has had a bad day, thermometers up the bum and an enema and a train journey.
> Doing what the vet said now (she said he has a temperature and it may be a virus but the important thing is whether or not he pees. If he doesn't pee between now and tomorrow lunchtime then its an emergency if he does then not to worry). Trying to be calm as he is still happily chucking pens off the table and the last thing he needs is me stressing him out.


Sorry you're going through this. I went through similar with one of mine in the summer. In my case we had the best possible result and he was ok after treatment.
My reply that you quoted was in response to me becoming a mad cat lady. For some reason the subsequent posts weren't visible to me when I wrote that.

Sorry.


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 22, 2016)

Now Lester has turned up feeding time is a bit of a nightmare. The other cats won't eat while Lester is eating and he eats everything and comes back if I try to feed the others afterwards.

There's dry food down though so they can have that. Lester doesn't seem to like the dry food.

He went away a cute kitty, he's come back tough, street wise cat. Chester used to bully him. Now Chester leaves him well alone!!!


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2016)

I need to get a foot rest, for both sitting on the sofa and on my dining room chairs. The seats are just too high to rest my feet comfortably on the ground and have my thighs in a decent horizontal position for lap-time. Currently I'm having to push up on my toes to keep her comfortable, which is exhausting if she's taken up residence for a long session.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ours have recovered from stranger cat and we have reprogrammed the cat flap so all good   

Although Ozzie was well annoying yesterday.  She followed me every where. I had to give her a little smack the third time she tried to get on my lap when I was on the loo.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2016)

I've just ordered 2 different soft/inflatable collar things and some more zylkene because Peggy is still having a go at her leg, and now there are a couple of patches where the skin is looking red through repeated licking. I'm home during the week so I'm able to keep an eye on her but can't do so 24 hours a day. No idea how I'll get the collar/cone on her, since she's large, very strong, hates being handled, and her fur is so soft it's like wrangling a greased pig. Also I have The Fear since that little mauling incident in May  I'll have to try it while she's sleepy. As long as the skin isn't infected, all the vet is going to do is give me a cone to put on her anyway (I expect), so I'm trying to avoid a vet visit as it just stresses her out even more.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm going to have to insist that the next cat I adopt likes being picked up and handled. Otherwise it makes dealing with their medical issues nigh impossible.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 24, 2016)

Working outside a couple of days ago ...
Normally, I tend to ignore rustling behind me - it is usually birds and I don't want to disturb them by turning too quickly. However, this time the rustling was so far to one side I could see the cause without moving ...
It was a couple of playing kittens !
No idea where they came from, because as soon as they realised I had seen them, they just as quickly vanished.


----------



## stavros (Oct 24, 2016)

Me76 said:


> she tried to get on my lap when I was on the loo.



I heard an anecdote the other week, second hand, of a man who let his cat be with him in the room whilst taking a dump and it suddenly shot up and bit his cock.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 24, 2016)

Colin says mmmrreeooww  He has no desire to kill anyone or anything at this particular moment in time


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 25, 2016)

No indeed - and why should he? He's got a warm dry safe home with a nice squashy bed where his people put down towels for him and he's still allowed to sprawl on the bedcover anyway. A cat living his best life!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## bimble (Oct 25, 2016)

All is well again with my world, he seems pretty much fully recovered now, still giving him the medicine from the vets but happily he lets me mush it into his food so we don't even have to fight and are back to the important things like tummy rubs and annoying eachother amiably


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2016)

That's good news, bimble. And what a gorgeous cat he is.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 25, 2016)

Quite literally "your daily cat and kitten news": media takeover in Turkey reaches new levels of seriousness, fluffiness:



The last 20secs are the killer


[ disclaimer: I don't speak Turkish so have no idea of /responsibility for any state or anti-state propaganda in this bulletin]


----------



## KatyF (Oct 25, 2016)

I meant to update after my vets visit last week - one of my cats has got hyperthyroidism. I've got to give her a tablet every day which I'm not allowed to crush, but its so small she takes it in a bit of chicken quite easily.

Had a follow up on Saturday and the vet was pleased with how she's doing and she's putting weight on - she was 1.8kg when I took her in on Tuesday and she was 2.18 or a bit more on Saturday. They're both loving this new wet food every day diet they're now on!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2016)

KatyF I'm sure your vet told you, but it's really quite common in cats and as long as the hormone levels are controlled with medication they can get on with life just fine. Sounds like you're doing the right thing making sure she's on wet food - ensuring she's well hydrated is important with hyperthyroidism.

My last cat, Charlie, had it. In the end he didn't get on with Vidalta (the 1-a-day tablet) and had to be changed to Felimazole (2-a-day, morning and night), which was much kinder to his stomach and really no bother to give him once we worked out the magic combination. Do keep on top of taking her back for the regular blood tests because it can be a bit of a balancing act to keep them in between hyper- and hypothyroidism. Thankfully hypothyroidism (not enough T4 hormone) isn't anywhere near as dangerous as hyperthyroidism, and generally just makes them a bit lethargic and prone to putting on weight. It's still best to be avoided though.

Good luck with her


----------



## KatyF (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks Vintage Paw ! I was a wreck last week but shes looking so much better already which is good. Already booked in for 2 weeks time for blood tests to check how the medication is working, they did say it can take a while to get everything right. She's on the 1 tablet a day at the moment, and it doesn't seem to be upsetting her which is good.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2016)

Once it's under control the blood tests will likely go to every 3-6 months, depending on how she's doing generally.

If the vet tries to sell you food as an alternative to medication, my advice is to turn it down. Cats can be fussy with their food, as I'm sure you know, and you'd have to ensure she had absolutely nothing other than that food, for every meal - no treats, no sneaking a bit of something else from elsewhere, and since you have 2 cats it could make feeding times very difficult. It's also not as easy to ensure the hormone production is exactly where it needs to be. It's basically a way of pet food companies shifting more expensive food. The tried and tested methods of daily pills or surgery or the gold standard of radioactive iodine treatment are the best things to stick with. There is also a gel that can be rubbed on the ear daily but again the dosage isn't necessarily as accurate as with pills, but it's an option for cats who simply won't take a tablet.

Did the vet get you to feel her thyroid so you could feel the little lump there? I'm not certain it's always noticeable in all hyperthyroid cats. If it is noticeable in her, I recommend familiarising yourself with how it feels so you can check for any changes. It's extremely rare (like 1% rare) for there to ever be a bigger problem with the lump, but it's wise to be aware of what's going on with it on the off-chance there are any changes that need to be investigated pronto. If the vet didn't let you feel it (if it's noticeable) maybe ask next time you take her in if they can show you where it is. My vet used to love to get me to have a feel. 

Okay, that sounds a bit wrong  

(He was quite dishy, in a very innocent kind of way.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2016)

If you have any questions in between vet visits - obviously not official medical opinion but on living with a hyperthyroid cat and the day-to-day of dealing with whatever it throws at you - ask away. Charlie had it for 2.5 years and had loads of ups and downs along the way so I got very used to dealing with all sorts of symptoms and stresses and despair and worries and asking lots of questions at the vet. Charlie was a bit of a special case, in that he was that 1%, so I'm certain your experiences won't be nearly as eventful, but I'm here for words of encouragement or to put your mind at rest if needs be


----------



## Me76 (Oct 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> All is well again with my world, he seems pretty much fully recovered now, still giving him the medicine from the vets but happily he lets me mush it into his food so we don't even have to fight and are back to the important things like tummy rubs and annoying eachother amiably
> View attachment 94370


That is a very rubbable belly 

I have been away and really missed my kitteh cuddles this morning  to the stage where I rolled over and wondered why I didn't have a cat getting on my chest. 

I am looking forward to seeing them tonight.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 25, 2016)

I am also away. Found myself looking at pictures of them on my phone earlier.


----------



## moose (Oct 25, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin says mmmrreeooww  He has no desire to kill anyone or anything at this particular moment in time
> View attachment 94353


Er... can you tell him to get off our blanket please?  *checks cupboard to make sure it's still there*


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 25, 2016)

moose said:


> Er... can you tell him to get off our blanket please?  *checks cupboard to make sure it's still there*


Colin likes your blanket


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 25, 2016)

I might have mentioned that we may have a couple of kittens living nearby (not very small ones, more like teenagers!) - well, earlier on this evening the darker one (t'other is a blue tabby - both quite longhaired) snuck into the house and came charging back out again, right under Ben's nose, and disappeared "up the garden".
Ben was most put out - surprised, I think - but just stood there, despite the near collision. No reaction to chase, just looked to me for a stroke, wagged his tail and continued to carry the bag of shopping inside.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 25, 2016)

Having a cuddle with a friend's daft bengal


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Quite literally "your daily cat and kitten news": media takeover in Turkey reaches new levels of seriousness, fluffiness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is EXACTLY what Casper does - do you think that kittehs are evolving - the kitteh in the video blatantly ignored the spread out newspapers and opted for the hi-tech seating solution - same with Casper


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Having a cuddle with a friend's daft bengal
> 
> View attachment 94408


Bengals are so beautiful i feel a bit guilty when I look at them, like I'm being unfaithful or something.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2016)

They are very loud though. I had a lovely looking one living next to me in my old place and you could here her for miles.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2016)

I came home early. GF has gone to work early. Went back to sleep to be woken by mad hour. This started with Odin jumping on me repeatedly.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 26, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I came home early. GF has gone to work early. Went back to sleep to be woken by mad hour. This started with Odin jumping on me repeatedly.









"ODIN!"


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2016)

Odin


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 26, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Odin



YOU see teh fluffy little kitteh. In kitteh's mind, he's a bit more like this:






"CRUSH THE SLAVE BENEATH MY MIGHTY PAWS!"


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2016)

For the last two hours they certainly seem to think so. Even moving in bed gets me jumped on. I should probably get up. 

Yes, they have been fed plenty as well.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 26, 2016)

.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 26, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> do you think that kittehs are evolving - the kitteh in the video blatantly ignored the spread out newspapers and opted for the hi-tech seating solution


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> Bengals are so beautiful i feel a bit guilty when I look at them, like I'm being unfaithful or something.


They yowl so much, more talkative than any other cats I've met tbh


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 26, 2016)

more bengal craziness just now watching telly


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2016)

happy black cat day to the monochrome felines of urban


----------



## moose (Oct 27, 2016)

We've reached the end of the line with The Ranking Miss P. We've tried for a year to stop her making Stan's life a misery, but in conjunction with the vet and CPL, we have decided it's best for everyone if she's rehomed to somewhere with no other cats. I feel so sad about it, and like I've failed her. It's taught me a lot about pet ownership and my motivations for it, and I feel pretty crap right now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2016)

moose said:


> We've reached the end of the line with The Ranking Miss P. We've tried for a year to stop her making Stan's life a misery, but in conjunction with the vet and CPL, we have decided it's best for everyone if she's rehomed to somewhere with no other cats. I feel so sad about it, and like I've failed her. It's taught me a lot about pet ownership and my motivations for it, and I feel pretty crap right now.


 


ultimately, some combinations of cats won't get on, just the same as some combinations of humans won't.  There's not a lot you can do about it.

Hope there's a good outcome for all involved.


----------



## moose (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you. I'd feel better if she was going straight from here to another home, rather than via a CPL pen, but that's what they think is best.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2016)

next door's black & white cat was too busy napping on the comfy chair on the porch to be wished a happy black cat day earlier (black & white cats are included)


----------



## colacubes (Oct 28, 2016)

moose said:


> We've reached the end of the line with The Ranking Miss P. We've tried for a year to stop her making Stan's life a misery, but in conjunction with the vet and CPL, we have decided it's best for everyone if she's rehomed to somewhere with no other cats. I feel so sad about it, and like I've failed her. It's taught me a lot about pet ownership and my motivations for it, and I feel pretty crap right now.



 Sad but sounds like the right decision for both of them x


----------



## Me76 (Oct 28, 2016)

Had a moment with a collar from poundland last night. 

Put it on and obviously he wasn't entirely happy.  By then he was running up and down the whole place like a maniac so finally managed to grab him and realised that he had got his paw in the bit that tightens it and was being strangled.

Got it off him and in the bin.  Was all ready to write to poundland but went to the pet shop today and there was one just the same in there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 28, 2016)

Our two are growing up. Katness just looks like a slightly bigger version of when she was younger. Odin is filling out round the face and well everywhere. We all know how cats have different personalities, but the difference could not be more pronounced. Katness looks constantly alert even if she chooses to come and sit on you lap and purr. Odin lets you turn him upside down and tickle his little white belly. I have loads more photos of Odin as Katness never seems to sit still long enough.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2016)

moose said:


> We've reached the end of the line with The Ranking Miss P. We've tried for a year to stop her making Stan's life a misery, but in conjunction with the vet and CPL, we have decided it's best for everyone if she's rehomed to somewhere with no other cats. I feel so sad about it, and like I've failed her. It's taught me a lot about pet ownership and my motivations for it, and I feel pretty crap right now.



I'm so sorry about this.

It's so frustrating because you just want to be able to grab them and tell them and have them understand... but you can't - they're cats and their minds are indecipherable and all we can do is try our hardest and then make the tough decisions to do what is best for them, whether they understand or not.

Cats are resilient. She'll settle in a new place where she can rule the roost and learn to love her new people. And that won't make it any easier for you, and you'll still feel like shit, but the two cats involved will likely feel a lot better, even if they don't realise why.


----------



## moose (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks VP. I just hope there is a new place, at the moment, she's just going to a CPL foster carer's pen.  It was supposed to be today, but they've delayed it till tomorrow. 

It's entirely my fault, I don't know what I was thinking when I decided Stan would like a 'friend'. Anthropomorphism at its stupidest.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2016)

moose said:


> It's entirely my fault, I don't know what I was thinking when I decided Stan would like a 'friend'.


 
sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  two cats might get on, they might not.  likewise with people.


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2016)

I see various regular cats on my walks around town, but there's one in particular who's incredibly affectionate. He - I don't know why I assume it's male - spots me from about 20m away and comes bounding up, rubs around my legs and laps up the attention. Unfortunately, when you realise you've got to get moving he wants to follow you. I have to get him facing the wrong way and then bolt in a completely different direction. Even then, this morning it took a couple of attempts to stop him chasing me.

I mentioned before that Missy doesn't seem in the slightest bit bothered by rain. It seems that fireworks also don't phase her. Some neighbours are setting them off having obviously got their dates wrong, but earlier she was outside during them and now she's asleep happy as larry on the sofa.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2016)

Fuck's sake. I'm trying to play Skyrim.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 29, 2016)

Having grumpy cat due to collar.  I know he needs one so other people know he has a home, but he doesn't like it. And I don't really.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Fuck's sake. I'm trying to play Skyrim.


 
you seem to have activated the furwall on your computer



Me76 said:


> Having grumpy cat due to collar. I know he needs one so other people know he has a home, but he doesn't like it. And I don't really.


 
dunno really.  if he's going to risk injuring himself keeping trying to get it off, may be better not to bother.  

mog that lived with me and the ex many years back tended to get rid of collars within a few hours - maybe he was sulking that we didn't get him a studded leather collar (would have suited his approach to life - he used to start fights with dogs if they ignored him...)

is grumpy cat micro-chipped?


----------



## oryx (Oct 29, 2016)

moose said:


> It's entirely my fault, I don't know what I was thinking when I decided Stan would like a 'friend'. Anthropomorphism at its stupidest.



I don't think you should blame yourself at all, and I don't think it's anthropomorphism. IMVHE most cats do like a companion. Hopefully the CPL will make it clear Miss P doesn't like other cats and will be adopted somewhere she's the only one, and all parties will be happy. (Have just been through experience of looking via a cat charity for 'cats who like other cats').


----------



## Me76 (Oct 29, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you seem to have activated the furwall on your computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is chipped.  But I worry about people just thinking he doesn't have a home and stealing him.  Not everyone would take him to a vets to scan him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 30, 2016)

Get him a fetching waistcoat. More difficult to wriggle out of, and will mark him out as a real man about town.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 30, 2016)

omg this one has tails


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 30, 2016)

Something for the winter months


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 30, 2016)

For adventures in time and space


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 30, 2016)

This is how I'm spending my extra hour. Time well spent.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 30, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is how I'm spending my extra hour. Time well spent.



Rofl


----------



## hegley (Oct 30, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Fuck's sake. I'm trying to play Skyrim.


You want to play games, you say?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Get him a fetching waistcoat. More difficult to wriggle out of, and will mark him out as a real man about town.


 
do they come with a disclaimer along the lines that the makers do not accept responsibility if you get clawed to bits while trying to get kitteh to wear it?


----------



## oryx (Oct 30, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Something for the winter months


That cat looks very like our dear departed Tiggy! You would NEVER have got clothes on Tiggy, not even with these:


----------



## moon (Nov 4, 2016)

RIP my lovely Sydney, I will always love you.
My cat died last night at home with me, she was 16 and may have had a stroke but the vet also said she had a large hard mass in her intestines.
She is at peace now and no longer suffering.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 4, 2016)

awwww, so sorry for your loss moon. Sydney looks a proper character. "This couch is mine. There are many like it, but this one is MINE".


----------



## moon (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks! She loved that couch, I call it the 'Healing Couch' because everyone who sits on it says they feel great afterwards!!
She spent a lot of time there over the last few days..


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear that moon, she's gorgeous


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 4, 2016)

(((moon)))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh moon, I'm so sorry. What a beautiful cat she was. 

(((moon)))


----------



## Libertad (Nov 4, 2016)

(((moon)))


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2016)

(((moon)))


----------



## moon (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind words, it was such a devastating shock even though I knew that this year could have been the last we spent together.
She seemed perfectly healthy and still very kitten-like although she would have moments of 'elderly' behaviour at times.

Over the past couple of weeks she was eating really well, her coat was long and shiny, she seemed good and I thanked her for every day we were able to spend together knowing that many cats die at 16/17.

When I got home from work last night she was resting on the floor and seemed a bit lethargic, I offered her some food and water but she was disinterested, it didn't seem strange as she has fussy moods sometimes.

Later on in the evening I noticed she was sort of flopped on the sofa so I picked her up and could immediately tell something was wrong, she seemed dazed and was breathing strangely, sort of taking shallow breaths and then gasps. I phoned the emergency vet, during which time she seemed to lose co-ordination and was stumbling around a bit, I requested a home visit and the vet was quite frank with me about what was likely to happen, they said she may have 'gone' by the time they got to me...

luckily my mum was able to come round and we sat with Sydney until her last moments, when the vet arrived she suggested Sydney may have had a stroke, but then felt her stomach and said she could feel a 'mass' inside her so it could have been a tumour.

It all happened so quickly that it still hasn't registered, but I'm glad she wasn't suffering for a long period of time and that I was able to be with her during her last moments in my home.

She really was an amazing cat, funny, intelligent, annoying (in a nice way), kind and loving.
I will miss her terribly, she was my best friend, my confidant, my healer when I was sick (yes this is true), the giver of brilliant cuddles, she made me laugh almost every single day because of her naughty antics.
Everyone loved her because she was so nice, funny and really caring.
She is being cremated and I'll have her ashes with a framed photo of her, but life isn't going to be the same without her I don't think.
I will cope though, trying not to cry too much at work but I know when I get home tonight I will be a mess so maybe wine is in order (even though the hangovers kill me).
I know I will still be expecting to hear the pitter-patter of her paws on the wooden floor, the click of the cat flap as she returns, the gentle meows to get my attention.
That's all I can say right now before I cry some more. I hope you don't mind me posting this here, I can make it a 'spoiler' post if its a bit 'triggery'...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2016)

Nobody minds, moon. This is precisely what this thread is for. It's a place to remember, to cry, to laugh, to find solace, to scream into the void. I doubt there is a single one of us who hasn't felt at least a part of what you're feeling at the moment, so we understand and you should feel comfortable posting whatever you need to, for as long as you want to. I doubt you'll find a thread with more empathy than this one, because when we read what you're going through we remember what we went through, and we feel for you. We really do.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 4, 2016)

Really sorry for your loss (((moon )))


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 4, 2016)

(((moon)))


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 4, 2016)

Really sorry to hear that. She looks gorgeous in the photo.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 4, 2016)

sympathy for your loss (((moon))) Sydney looks lovely in that photo. !6 is a good innings, keep on with the happy memories.


----------



## moon (Nov 4, 2016)

I keep wondering if I could have saved her, but it all happened so quickly, first she was lying on the floor sort of making sure her stomach had contact with the cool floorboards, then she was all un-coordinated and couldn't use her back legs properly, then she started gasping.
I held her for a while and comforted her, then called the vet, whilst I was on the phone to the vet she deteriorated really quickly and was semi conscious lying on the floor.
I sat with her crying my eyes out and pleading with her not to die, she was almost gone but manage to lift her head and stretch so she could touch me with her forehead. That's what she did whenever I was upset about something.
I am sobbing thinking that she was still thinking of me whilst she was dying.

She had an annual check-up 6 months ago and there were no signs of a mass in her intestines, she had no symptoms of being ill at all. But I keep thinking that maybe I wasn't attentive enough...
I'm going home soon and will be faced with all her food bowls, her basket, her collar but mostly her lack of presence in my home.
I'm not sure how I will cope, but I will, I'm going to drink wine!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 4, 2016)

Aw, doesn't sound like you could have done anything more than give her the love you did all through her life. Take care and try not to point blame at yourself, you have been nothing but a loving companion for her and her for you x


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh moon 

16 years is a good age for a cat, but if course you will be thinking such thinking such things. It sounds like you loved her and she knew it and you did everything you could.


----------



## oryx (Nov 4, 2016)

Really sorry to read this, moon. Her last gesture of touching you is very sweet.

Please don't feel guilty or that you could have done more. If you were taking her for annual check-ups you were a good pet owner and couldn't have done more.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2016)

Guilt is always there.  With both of my last cats, after we had them put to sleep, I wondered whether we should have done it earlier and whether we made them suffer more because of wanting them around more. I still do sometimes. 

It doesn't sound like you could have done anything to save her.  If she deteriorated that quickly, i doubt there was anything that could have been done.  Don't beat yourself up (although easier said than done). 

It will be rubbish for ages.  It took about 6 months before I stopped thinking I saw or heard Nutta after he died. Or got sad when I opened the door and he wasn't there.  It's a grieving process and there's no shortcut unfortunately.  

Thinking of you.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 4, 2016)

Although it's hard to do so now, eventually please try to find solace in your being with her at the end, and the fact there was no long, drawn out illness with stressful treatments. Of course, we all do what we can for our pets, and no end is a good end because it's an end. But as ends go, I think this is one you can hopefully find comfort in, even if the tears still flow.

<3


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 4, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> eventually please try to find solace in your being with her at the end, and the fact there was no long, drawn out illness with stressful treatments


 
^ that

and that she was in her own home with you, and didn't have to get taken somewhere strange with strange people.

(((moon))) again


----------



## stavros (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm very sorry for you, moon. I always like to think our late loved ones are now doing permanently what they did best; sleeping.

I've had a work trip over the last two days which meant spending a night away from my little one for only the second time since she arrived. I was slightly worried when I got in this evening and she wasn't all over me, but as I opened the back door she immediately emerged over next door's fence and we had a very intense cuddle to reunite.

How are all our friends reacting to fireworks? There were a few last weekend, I think for Diwali, but a lot more this evening. I had shut her in in case she got spooked somehow and didn't come back, but she was so desperate to go out I've now relented and opened it up again. She hasn't seemed in the slightest bit bothered when loud ones have gone off whilst she's in the house, so hopefully all will be well.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 5, 2016)

Been very moved by moon's beautiful words about Sydney. Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 5, 2016)

Peggy (and Charlie before her) isn't at all bothered by fireworks. Peggy is more bothered with whether she can get on my lap or not. It doesn't matter what I'm doing. Nor how awkward it is for her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 5, 2016)

A couple of other similarly ridiculous pictures from the past couple of days:


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 5, 2016)

moon said:


> RIP my lovely Sydney, I will always love you.
> My cat died last night at home with me, she was 16 and may have had a stroke but the vet also said she had a large hard mass in her intestines.
> She is at peace now and no longer suffering.
> View attachment 94910



Oh ..how sad .


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 5, 2016)

moon said:


> I keep wondering if I could have saved her, but it all happened so quickly, first she was lying on the floor sort of making sure her stomach had contact with the cool floorboards, then she was all un-coordinated and couldn't use her back legs properly, then she started gasping.
> I held her for a while and comforted her, then called the vet, whilst I was on the phone to the vet she deteriorated really quickly and was semi conscious lying on the floor.
> I sat with her crying my eyes out and pleading with her not to die, she was almost gone but manage to lift her head and stretch so she could touch me with her forehead. That's what she did whenever I was upset about something.
> I am sobbing thinking that she was still thinking of me whilst she was dying.
> ...



I'm truly sorry for your loss moon and just want to echo what VP said upthread. Say as much as you like. Your love for her shines through.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm another set of head phones down.  That's three since Ozzie came into my life.  My fault for leaving them out I suppose.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 5, 2016)

RIP Sydney  (((moon)))


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 5, 2016)

So sorry moon  RIP  Sydney - she was clearly very loved.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 5, 2016)

Phangs


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2016)

Wow, Missy managed the whole of Strictly on my lap, including a brief bit of twitchy dreaming.

She seems totally unbothered by the fireworks, which seem to have abated now, but I have kept her in tonight in case she gets spooked whilst outside, as some of them have been very close to the back yard.


----------



## moon (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind messages, they have been very comforting


----------



## Cloo (Nov 6, 2016)

Bit worried about Vastra, as she's thrown everything up for the last 48 hours, including vomiting up thin liquid earlier today. She's come in after being outside and seems OK in herself, but hasn't tried eating anything yet. Will phone vets tomorrow.

ETA moon - so sorry to hear about Sydney.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 6, 2016)

Bengals have never seen a real fire till now


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 6, 2016)

Aww!! Cuteness overload  Both fast asleep in front of the fire


----------



## KatyF (Nov 7, 2016)

So sorry for your loss Moon. Though its comforting to know other people think the same things as I am at the moment.

I took Barts in for a follow up blood test on Saturday to see if the thyroid medication was working. Vet asked if he could give her a mild sedative as she was quite stressed so I said yes. Whilst I was waiting for it to take effect so I could take her home I saw the vets rush into the back and I just knew. Poor little lady had had a heart attack and sadly she'd couldn't be saved. They found fluid on her lungs as well which they hadn't spotted before and the meds weren't working so at least she's at peace now. But like you moon, I keep asking if I should have spotted her thyroid problem earlier or was it to stressful going to the vets on the bus. All sorts of things running round my head. I've still got Delilah at home and she doesn't seem distressed as yet that her sister isn't coming home but I'll keep an eye on her. I, on the other hand, am absolutely heartbroken and don't really know what to do with myself. I have to remind myself that she was 15 and she'd had a good life - she'd been spoilt these last few weeks as well. But then I'm like the last thing I did with her was manhandle her into her box and take her on a flaming bus. Sorry, I'm rambling.

Here's the little lady. RIP Barts.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 7, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.
RIP Barts (((KatyF )))


----------



## Me76 (Nov 7, 2016)

(((KatyF)))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 7, 2016)

(((KatyF)))


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2016)

Here's Leeloo with shaved patch. She's had blood tests cos she's weeing everywhere, but it turns out she's fine and just being a dick.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 7, 2016)

Ozzie's patch from her being spayed still hasn't grown back properly.  That was at the beginning of September!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2016)

KatyF said:


> So sorry for your loss Moon. Though its comforting to know other people think the same things as I am at the moment.
> 
> I took Barts in for a follow up blood test on Saturday to see if the thyroid medication was working. Vet asked if he could give her a mild sedative as she was quite stressed so I said yes. Whilst I was waiting for it to take effect so I could take her home I saw the vets rush into the back and I just knew. Poor little lady had had a heart attack and sadly she'd couldn't be saved. They found fluid on her lungs as well which they hadn't spotted before and the meds weren't working so at least she's at peace now. But like you moon, I keep asking if I should have spotted her thyroid problem earlier or was it to stressful going to the vets on the bus. All sorts of things running round my head. I've still got Delilah at home and she doesn't seem distressed as yet that her sister isn't coming home but I'll keep an eye on her. I, on the other hand, am absolutely heartbroken and don't really know what to do with myself. I have to remind myself that she was 15 and she'd had a good life - she'd been spoilt these last few weeks as well. But then I'm like the last thing I did with her was manhandle her into her box and take her on a flaming bus. Sorry, I'm rambling.
> 
> Here's the little lady. RIP Barts.View attachment 95104



Oh sweetie, I'm really, really sorry. Hyperthyroidism's biggest and hidden evil is the strain it can put on secondary organs.

I know a thing or two about the guilt you're feeling at the moment, the "last thing I did" and all that. And let me tell you - you did everything right and you did it because you loved her and if you were in that situation again you'd do it again and you'd be right to do it again. 

Don't feel like you have to know what to do with yourself at the moment. You've had a big shock, it's a stressful thing, and you should let yourself be sad and angry and lost if that's what you feel. Try to sneak in those little happy memories as well, and smile and laugh about them through the tears. Soon they'll overtake the tears.

When this is less raw, if you want to talk about that guilt, my PMs are always open - that's a genuine offer. I know it helped me to hear about other people who felt guilty, and to be able to be honest about how I felt. That guilt isn't uncommon, and there are some who feel even more guilt than you're feeling right now. But we love our pets and our pets are uniquely placed to be absolute arseholes in refusing to learn how to speak human languages, so they can't tell us what's going on and we have to fill in the blanks with the help of vets - who are in the same situation as us, feeling around for what might be wrong. It's a horrible, frustrating and sometimes tragic situation to be in, but the one thing you must remember is that we do what we do for one reason: because we love them to the stars and back. Never, ever doubt that you did what was right. <3


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 7, 2016)

Sorry to hear that KatyF


----------



## Shirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Waiting for their tea





No photo of the little female as she's asleep on the dining table right next to my tea


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 7, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Bengals have never seen a real fire till now
> 
> View attachment 95071




That is a great picture


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 7, 2016)

I got a lovely set of pictures of my "old" cats. The were a wonderful pair that lived where I worked. I really liked them, but agreed that it wasn't fair on them and needed to a more stale place where someone would love them all the time. I desperately wanted to keep them myself, but just couldn't at the time, but helped find them a new home

Was really touched that the lady chose to text me after all this time


----------



## oryx (Nov 7, 2016)

KatyF said:


> So sorry for your loss Moon. Though its comforting to know other people think the same things as I am at the moment.
> 
> I took Barts in for a follow up blood test on Saturday to see if the thyroid medication was working. Vet asked if he could give her a mild sedative as she was quite stressed so I said yes. Whilst I was waiting for it to take effect so I could take her home I saw the vets rush into the back and I just knew. Poor little lady had had a heart attack and sadly she'd couldn't be saved. They found fluid on her lungs as well which they hadn't spotted before and the meds weren't working so at least she's at peace now. But like you moon, I keep asking if I should have spotted her thyroid problem earlier or was it to stressful going to the vets on the bus. All sorts of things running round my head. I've still got Delilah at home and she doesn't seem distressed as yet that her sister isn't coming home but I'll keep an eye on her. I, on the other hand, am absolutely heartbroken and don't really know what to do with myself. I have to remind myself that she was 15 and she'd had a good life - she'd been spoilt these last few weeks as well. But then I'm like the last thing I did with her was manhandle her into her box and take her on a flaming bus. Sorry, I'm rambling.
> 
> Here's the little lady. RIP Barts.View attachment 95104


Sorry to read your sad news.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you for all your kind words, and big thanks to Vintage Paw I may take you up on that offer. I don't think I ever expected it to be this hard which is stupid given how big a part of your life pets are. My rational side keeps telling me that I have to get on with things and crying wont solve anything, but my emotional side is a lot louder!


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 8, 2016)

The kitten, Esther, has become territorial over the litter trays now and guards them against the two boys. so now Lester and chester have taken to using anything but the litter tray when she's doing this. On the positive side her litter tray use is exemplary!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2016)

KatyF said:


> Thank you for all your kind words, and big thanks to Vintage Paw I may take you up on that offer. I don't think I ever expected it to be this hard which is stupid given how big a part of your life pets are. My rational side keeps telling me that I have to get on with things and crying wont solve anything, but my emotional side is a lot louder!



Crying solves lots of things. It gets it out there, and can be very cathartic. There's no time limit on when you have to get on with things, or when you stop being upset. It's been 15 months since I lost Charlie to hyperthyroidism, and after I wrote that last post to you I had a massive big snotty cry. I do sometimes. Charlie had been my right hand man for 15 years, and we'd been through a lot together since he'd been ill, so it's normal, it's expected, and you certainly shouldn't be hard on yourself for feeling whatever you're feeling.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 8, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> The kitten, Esther, has become territorial over the litter trays now and guards them against the two boys. so now Lester and chester have taken to using anything but the litter tray when she's doing this. On the positive side her litter tray use is exemplary!


 


have you got multiple litter trays, so there's a chance of at least one tray being on each cat's territory?  one tray per cat plus one spare is sometimes recommended for multi-kitty households


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 8, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have you got multiple litter trays, so there's a chance of at least one tray being on each cat's territory?  one tray per cat plus one spare is sometimes recommended for multi-kitty households


We have two trays and could go to three, but she's guarding the two trays and moving really fast between the two to defend them when she has to.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 8, 2016)

Yep, they always say one tray per cat plus one. So that's 4 trays you need! I have 2 just for Peggy, and still it's sometimes not enough


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 8, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> We have two trays and could go to three, but she's guarding the two trays and moving really fast between the two to defend them when she has to.


 


may be worth trying moving one?

(i assume you've already tried 'gentlemen kittehs' and 'lady kittehs' signs)


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 8, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> may be worth trying moving one?
> 
> (i assume you've already tried 'gentlemen kittehs' and 'lady kittehs' signs)


ha! 

we've got one where it is cos one of the males pisses there regardless of where the tray is and the other one is by the back door which is the other place they seem to want to go regardless of where the trays are. So I might try one upstairs - which is where the little one tends to hang out - she might adopt it as hers.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 8, 2016)

My mum's beautiful Cookie.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 8, 2016)

Very cute. Colours are similar to our Katness. 





She actually really hard to get good photos of. Partially as she rarely sits still for long enough.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 8, 2016)

Odin on the other hand is far more chilled.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 9, 2016)

Brad's not keen on snow and the other two stayed out just long enough for a pee.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 9, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> The kitten, Esther, has become territorial over the litter trays now and guards them against the two boys. so now Lester and chester have taken to using anything but the litter tray when she's doing this. On the positive side her litter tray use is exemplary!


People say they should have separate trays but our three all use the same tray. We don't have a cat flap but they don't use the tray often either. They all seem to be able to hold themselves until we are around to let them in and out. The litter tray only tends to get used in the early hours of the morning if I can't be bothered getting out of bed at 5am to let them out.
Good luck with more trays


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 9, 2016)

Shirl said:


> People say they should have separate trays but our three all use the same tray. We don't have a cat flap but they don't use the tray often either. They all seem to be able to hold themselves until we are around to let them in and out. The litter tray only tends to get used in the early hours of the morning if I can't be bothered getting out of bed at 5am to let them out.
> Good luck with more trays


I used to have 5 cats all using the same tray but that was when i had a back garden and a cat flap. These cats are house cats - for now anyway - so I'll have to make sure their toilet provision is adequate. Will be buying tray number three on Saturday!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm looking forward to the day that ours can go out to reduce the amount of litter cleaning we have to do. I don't even remember having litter trays for the cats I grew up with. With the work ones who mostly went out I just grabbed wood shavings from the barn and chucked the whole lot daily.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 9, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> She actually really hard to get good photos of. Partially as she rarely sits still for long enough.



ahhhh but it's worth it when you can because she's so lovely. hadn't noticed before that even her FEET are fancy multi-coloured extravaganzas. a properly special cat that one.


----------



## moon (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm so sorry KatyF it's such a shock to have them taken so quickly and with little warning. 
I'm still in denial at the moment and also blaming myself for not requesting a blood test when she went in for a check-up in March, wondering if I should have known she was ill rather than just getting old, asking myself why I didn't give her my full attention as soon as I got home from work on Thursday...
I've been comparing photos of her from this year and previous years and I think I should have noticed that she could have been ill as she had lost some weight and had been looking a bit scruffy over the summer. However she had been eating very well over the past month or so and seemed to have a new lease of life, but it may have been that she was feeding the tumour...

It really hit me this morning when she wasn't sitting next to me whilst I got ready, she would run up stairs as I got out of the bath to be with me before I went to work, it was lovely.
I just cant believe that I'll never see my lovely Sydney again and it hurts so much.

My Grandad once said that something will always have to take us from this earth and unfortunately this is usually sickness and disease..
I had a lovely 16 years with Sydney and you guys are right in saying I didn't have to deal with a long drawn out illness etc etc.
I just think that she was taken from me quite violently and traumatically so I'm giving myself time to deal with the feelings that arise, and I don't care where I start crying, be it on the bus, the train, at work, walking, I'm going to cry.
I have an online friend who has recently been though a similar traumatic experience losing a cat of 17 yrs and her youtube videos have been quite helpful.
I'll put them here in spoiler code just in case they may be a bit triggering..


Spoiler: video


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 9, 2016)

A pile of cats! This happens very rarely! My holy trinity!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> ahhhh but it's worth it when you can because she's so lovely. hadn't noticed before that even her FEET are fancy multi-coloured extravaganzas. a properly special cat that one.



Can't believe someone abandoned her as small helpless little kitten


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 9, 2016)

*FURIOUSLY jealous. seething. bloody livid. Schmetterling you're very lucky...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2016)

I hope you can feel the huge, massive, love-filled hugs I'm sending you both at the moment, moon & KatyF


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 9, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm looking forward to the day that ours can go out to reduce the amount of litter cleaning we have to do. I don't even remember having litter trays for the cats I grew up with. With the work ones who mostly went out I just grabbed wood shavings from the barn and chucked the whole lot daily.


modern cats! So much more demanding these days


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2016)

Indeed. Special kitten food? I mean what's that all about. 

I spent ages researching food and now buy it direct of the internet from a German supplier


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2016)

Zooplus? I think we all use zooplus because we're daft


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Zooplus? I think we all use zooplus because we're daft



No, no, its because its pure meat and no cereals. And that I'm daft. Tbf the price isn't that bad and it just gets it done. 

Although it turns out 92 tins of cat food in a single parcel weigh a fair bit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 9, 2016)

I should have a £100 zooplus order arriving tomorrow


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2016)

Is that a lot of tins of food or have you bought them Xmas presents.


----------



## oryx (Nov 9, 2016)

Paddy woke up today after a long sleep, took one look at the TV (you can guess what, or rather who, was on...) and threw up.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Is that a lot of tins of food or have you bought them Xmas presents.



She's the fussiest eater ever. She'd rather only eat biscuits but I've weened her onto wet food over the past year, but she'll only eat very specific brands, and then types/flavours within those brands. It has to be small chunks in gravy and I have to mash it up for her, and despite trying her with loads of good protein-rich varieties from zooplus it has to be those small 50g Sheba pouches or Royal Canin 12+ in gravy or Royal Canin Ultra Light in gravy. I suspect she might be okay with other RC types in gravy but I'll stick with these. I call it old peoples and fat peoples food.

My reminder list, crossed off:

Complete with strand of cat fur for effect.

So, anyway, it's loads of boxes of Royal Canin to hopefully last a while.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2016)

Royal Canin? Owch. I'm lucky that ours eat Carny which is sensibly priced and they prefer it to dry. We shall see if this continues once they are allowed out and try other options. Katness definitely prefers the odd pouch of Felix. 

Frustratingly Katness appears to be happy to graze. Except it isn't there as Odin finishes it. I can actually see this becoming an issue if we have to watch the weight of just one cat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2016)

I've tried her on Carny stuff, Smilla, Bozita (the gravy stuff, which by rights should have been a winner but she doesn't like), some other one I can't remember the name of but comes in black pouches. She won't touch stuff that doesn't come with gravy of some sort. At least with the gravy ones she'll sometimes have a begrudging lick or two of the sauce, but sadly that's not enough.

I've still got some boxes of Bozita. I keep trying to sneak some in there now and again but she's not having it.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 10, 2016)

The only pet better than a cat is a marginally better cat.

Trays are for townies. Proper cats crap two doors down.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 10, 2016)

Madge hugging the radiator again. She can't be doing with the cold weather.


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2016)

I think we had the longest ever lap session last night, watching the whole of The Last Leg together. It even survived me flinching as she stuck a claw deep into my kneecap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2016)

stavros said:


> I think we had the longest ever lap session last night, watching the whole of The Last Leg together. It even survived me flinching as she stuck a claw deep into my kneecap.


I could never tolerate my cat sitting on me that long. I had to turf her off and move her next to me after about five minutes


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2016)

It was good stamina on my part, because she spent the majority facing away from me, meaning I had to keep my knees unnaturally close together to support her.

/First World Problems


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2016)

This is where being a fat dobber comes in handy. Softer lap, more comfortable cat, less bony awkwardness for everyone involved.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2016)

I just can't sit still that long. It would also usually be in the evening, so I'd have to keep getting up to cook n that


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2016)

I think me being a fat dobber and sitting down for that long have something to do with each other


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2016)

My cats seem to have a very high tolerance for rain.  Both stayed out last night when it started lashing down and I thought they must have found somewhere to wait it out.  

But then they came strolling in half way through and Ozzie came and sat next to me and shook herself like a dog, soaking me.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 11, 2016)

There is a nice couple of docs on iplayer at the mo, 'the truth about lions'. Think they are a few years old but worth a watch for big cat awe


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've tried her on Carny stuff, Smilla, Bozita (the gravy stuff, which by rights should have been a winner but she doesn't like), some other one I can't remember the name of but comes in black pouches. She won't touch stuff that doesn't come with gravy of some sort. At least with the gravy ones she'll sometimes have a begrudging lick or two of the sauce, but sadly that's not enough.
> 
> I've still got some boxes of Bozita. I keep trying to sneak some in there now and again but she's not having it.



So I've been working away and my GF had to take the cats to her parents. Katness made a bee line for her parents cats food. Some cheap supermarket stuff in gravy. 

I picked some Sheba in pouches from the supermarket which is gravy. Katness made a bee line to it, then got hold of the empty pouches and was trying to rip them more open and link them out. 

I'm not starting to feed them both on Sheba the whole time, but think I need to find a decent wet food in gravy. We still have a shed load of Carney and Smilla still in stock though!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2016)

Bozita (the tetrapak boxed variety, not the tins) is in a very thick and smelly gravy. Sadly you can't get a multi-flavour pack to try them it, it has to be 6 of one flavour. Boxes are about 400gm each I think. It seems to get pretty good reviews, thanks to the meat content.

There's another one that starts with M... Here we go, Miamor. A few different types to choose from there.

Otherwise, I think most of the zooplus brands are the solid meat stuff, rather than chunks in sauce/gravy/jelly/whatever. Which is a shame. You'd think they'd have cottoned on now to the sheer amount of cats who would rather just lick up the sauce of something and leave the meat, and start making tubs of just the sauce with all the nutrients they need. A bit like soylent for cats 

The Royal Canin stuff isn't high in protein, but I have no qualms feeding Peggy with it nonetheless. I figure it's better than Sheba, even if it hasn't got the higher meat content of some of the others. And she likes it, which is about the most important thing when it comes to food. No good getting the best food out there if they simply won't eat it and it causes stress. Obviously RC stuff is quite expensive though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2016)

Tell a lie, it looks like they've just introduced mixed trial packs of Bozita. That's great news.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2016)

Look at some of the cat owners pictures on there. Stupid fucking spoilt-rotten cats


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2016)

Look at the state of it







<3


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 11, 2016)

Well this afternoon I finally had to say goodbye to my beautiful old girl. I'll miss you so much Frankie Blue-eyes. 22 years old and finally out xx


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2016)

((Felix))

She was beautiful.  And 22 is a bloody good age.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2016)

Oh I'm so sorry, Felix. We've had to say goodbye to so many cats this year, it seems. They've not been safe from the clutches of 2016 either 

Thinking of you x


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 11, 2016)

Oh felixthecat ... all my sympathy. Frankie a real beauty with or without ears - what a gorgeous face and what amazing fur. 22 years of life must be testament to great care and attention, too. I'm sorry for your loss and hope you can bear the missing of her - because miss her you will, I'm sure.

The scythe of 2016 just keeps on swinging dammit.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 11, 2016)

Sorry for your loss ((( felixthecat )))


----------



## Shirl (Nov 11, 2016)

Three for the price of one tonight


----------



## Shirl (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm sorry about your cat felixthecat. She was a beauty x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2016)

(((felixthecat)))


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2016)

I got up for a piss last night and was pleasantly surprised upon my return to bed that the space where my legs go hadn't for once been co-opted in my absence. She was obviously sleeping on the job.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 13, 2016)

stavros said:


> I got up for a piss last night and was pleasantly surprised upon my return to bed that the space where my legs go hadn't for once been co-opted in my absence. She was obviously sleeping on the job.



I wish my dog would sleep on the bed she ignores me  

This is hardly the time felixthecat but if you're thinking of getting another, one of my neighbours keeps 50 of them she wants to rehouse  plus about 20 ferrets.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 13, 2016)

Came back from the toilet this morning to have my calf attacked by Ozzie. Just kept up in it with all claws.  I have a three inch scab down the back if it that took 15 minutes to stop bleeding.  no idea why!!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 13, 2016)

A gratuitous shot of Orson as Ozzie seems to be taking all the news recently.  Filter added to make him even more gorgeously ginger.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 14, 2016)

I have a toy recommendation: the Cat Charmer. 

Out of stock at zooplus atm but available at amazon, and probably elsewhere.

Over the months Peggy has gone from going batshit over Da Bird to preferring a simple shoelace, but shoelaces start to get really ratty and stringy and aren't really that easy to fling around. Enter the Cat Charmer. It combines the best of both worlds: the long reach of Da Bird, and the thin snakeiness of a shoelace - plus it seems to be relatively robust and should hold up pretty well. She fucking loves it.

This is not Peggy, but this cat looks like Peggy and this is what Peggy looks like when playing with the toy:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 14, 2016)

Plus you can pretend you're at the olympics and do that twirly ribbon shit when no one is watching


----------



## toggle (Nov 14, 2016)

two sheds said:


> I wish my dog would sleep on the bed she ignores me
> 
> This is hardly the time felixthecat but if you're thinking of getting another, one of my neighbours keeps 50 of them she wants to rehouse  plus about 20 ferrets.



don't

tell

bakunin

please

i beg you


----------



## Eva Luna (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Eva Luna (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello this is my little bundle of joy. British blue, and such a lovely face. Born 1st August, so a Leo and very nice personality. Endlessly good natured, very dignified, likes to get involved. Getting on a bit now tho and having difficulties walking due to arthritis. But I adore him and he lets me kiss his face.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have a toy recommendation: the Cat Charmer.
> 
> Out of stock at zooplus atm but available at amazon, and probably elsewhere.
> 
> ...



Sounds good! We got ours a laser pen. I've heard about this but when I've tried it with other cats they havnt really got it. I can have our to all round the room. Odin has no idea where the dot comes from and why he can't catch it. Katness is a bit more savy. When you pick it up I think she has worked it out, but enjoys the game anyway. 

Poor little thing is being neutered today. I'm away but GF has told me they were up at 4 this morning demanding food and she can't have any.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 14, 2016)

Eva Luna said:


> Hello this is my little bundle of joy. British blue, and such a lovely face. Born 1st August, so a Leo and very nice personality. Endlessly good natured, very dignified, likes to get involved. Getting on a bit now tho and having difficulties walking due to arthritis. But I adore him and he lets me kiss his face.



More pics please


----------



## Eva Luna (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Eva Luna (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Eva Luna (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 14, 2016)

Eva Luna said:


> View attachment 95484



Is that a drum kit in the first photograph? Someone is in for a surprise!


----------



## Eva Luna (Nov 14, 2016)

Haha yes I know, he seemed to like it in there.
My partner is a session drummer.


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2016)

Missy seems to be suddenly eating noticeably more. The good stuff - chicken and tuna - I still ration, but she's necking a lot of the dried stuff. 

She's also discovered that trying to kill coffee table coasters is a lot of fun.


----------



## oryx (Nov 14, 2016)

Zoe pissed on my partner on the way to the vets. She was only going for boosters and meowed the place down. 

My partner is pissed off as well as pissed on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 14, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sounds good! We got ours a laser pen. I've heard about this but when I've tried it with other cats they havnt really got it. I can have our to all round the room. Odin has no idea where the dot comes from and why he can't catch it. Katness is a bit more savy. When you pick it up I think she has worked it out, but enjoys the game anyway.
> 
> Poor little thing is being neutered today. I'm away but GF has told me they were up at 4 this morning demanding food and she can't have any.



I heard that the laser pointer things can cause stress in cats eventually. All that chasing and never, ever being able to get the pay-off leaves them confused and stressed. In small doses, and with another toy to sate their hunting appetite at the end of it all, I'm sure it can be fine.


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 15, 2016)

We tried the lazer point pen with Mousch and she just looked at the red dot, looked at us, and walked off.  She likeschasing mice and frogs but totally uninterested in anything else.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks Vintage Paw I shall bear that in mind. 

Poor little Katness got neutered yesterday. Odin showed no sensitivity to her and just wanted to play, so we had to lock them in different rooms. 

She gets so distressed in the car and we're moving house on Wednesday. I got some sedative stuff from the vet so will see if it makes a difference. Thinking they are going to love the new house, loads more space for them to run round in. They will soon be old enough to go outside which is rather scary.


----------



## hegley (Nov 15, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They will soon be old enough to go outside which is rather scary.


We let our two out for the first time this weekend just gone. I spent the whole time like a gibbering wreck worrying about them.  It didn't help that they hadn't been out very long before Rupert scaled the fence and went off to explore the neighbourhood. Felix seemed happy to potter about the garden chasing leaves. You'd think butter wouldn't melt ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2016)

They look gorgeous  

I'm currently wondering if it's possible to put a cat flap in a PVC door. My Girlfriend's Dad thinks so. My Girlfriend points out he hasn't done it to his.


----------



## hegley (Nov 15, 2016)

Think it is yes, you can get it fitted for you but seems quite pricey. I've been quoted £200 but need a whole new panel so it can be replaced when we move as we're renting.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2016)

hegley said:


> Think it is yes, you can get it fitted for you but seems quite pricey. I've been quoted £200 but need a whole new panel so it can be replaced when we move as we're renting.



Thanks. I shall make some phone calls.


----------



## moon (Nov 15, 2016)

felixthecat so sorry to hear, your cat is beautiful!


----------



## moon (Nov 15, 2016)

two sheds said:


> I wish my dog would sleep on the bed she ignores me
> 
> This is hardly the time felixthecat but if you're thinking of getting another, one of my neighbours keeps 50 of them she wants to rehouse  plus about 20 ferrets.


Is that the neighbour we visited once? I remember she had ferrets!!


----------



## two sheds (Nov 15, 2016)

moon said:


> Is that the neighbour we visited once? I remember she had ferrets!!



That's the one  

The one I mustn't mention to Bakunin so I won't put an @ there oh no. I saw Pete on the way back from walking the dog, we were remarking on houses and how down here they look big on the outside but the thick walls means there's a lot less space on the inside and he mentioned with a resigned air that their spare bedroom is "of course full of cats".


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 16, 2016)

Peggy's got a new nickname.

Erwin Vommel.

Hairball Division.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 16, 2016)

So sorry for your loss felixthecat, such a beautiful cat.

My remaining lady Delilah is so noisy now she's on her own and wont leave my side. I know its only been just over a week but I'm not sure when she might calm down. She's eating normally so she's not stressed, just wont leave me be and has become incredibly vocal.

Does anyone have any experience of having had 2 cats and losing one? Is this normal?


----------



## izz (Nov 16, 2016)

KatyF said:


> So sorry for your loss felixthecat, such a beautiful cat.
> 
> My remaining lady Delilah is so noisy now she's on her own and wont leave my side. I know its only been just over a week but I'm not sure when she might calm down. She's eating normally so she's not stressed, just wont leave me be and has become incredibly vocal.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of having had 2 cats and losing one? Is this normal?


Does she wander round the house and yowl or is she yowling specifically at you ? If the former she could be looking for her friend, we have a couple of brothers and if they're separate outside and come in they'll yowl to see where the other one is. If the latter, then maybe she's looking for more attention/reassurance from you. Sounds like the latter really, if she won't leave you be.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2016)

Ours becomes incredibly clingy when the other is the vet! 

Moving day today. They have been having a very happy time jumping in and out of boxes. I'm now waiting for them to arrive in our new home


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 16, 2016)

KatyF said:


> So sorry for your loss felixthecat, such a beautiful cat.
> 
> My remaining lady Delilah is so noisy now she's on her own and wont leave my side. I know its only been just over a week but I'm not sure when she might calm down. She's eating normally so she's not stressed, just wont leave me be and has become incredibly vocal.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of having had 2 cats and losing one? Is this normal?



It can be quite normal I understand, yes. They don't understand where their friend has gone. I read something that I think someone on here posted a while ago, that said if a cat has the chance to see their friend after they have passed away they might be better able to understand and deal with it, but because that's not possible in the large majority of cases and the cat just isn't there one day, they can't process it.

All you can do is give her lots of love and attention, and keep an eye out for any stress behaviour. A feliway diffuser might help a little.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2016)

There is a recall out for Armitage flea treatments.  More here.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 17, 2016)

izz said:


> Does she wander round the house and yowl or is she yowling specifically at you ? If the former she could be looking for her friend, we have a couple of brothers and if they're separate outside and come in they'll yowl to see where the other one is. If the latter, then maybe she's looking for more attention/reassurance from you. Sounds like the latter really, if she won't leave you be.



She's just mowing at me specifically, not wandering round looking for Barts. I'm hoping it'll calm down eventually, I'm not sure how much more attention I can give her!



Vintage Paw said:


> It can be quite normal I understand, yes. They don't understand where their friend has gone. I read something that I think someone on here posted a while ago, that said if a cat has the chance to see their friend after they have passed away they might be better able to understand and deal with it, but because that's not possible in the large majority of cases and the cat just isn't there one day, they can't process it.
> 
> All you can do is give her lots of love and attention, and keep an eye out for any stress behaviour. A feliway diffuser might help a little.



Yes I think I'd find it difficult to process as well really, there one day and gone the next. So far no signs of stress but keeping a beady eye on her and just hoping she settles down soon. I don't want her to be lonely and sad.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 18, 2016)

Cats being cool. Bob and Beau lazing on the landing 








This one needs captions!


----------



## toggle (Nov 18, 2016)

two sheds said:


> That's the one
> 
> The one I mustn't mention to Bakunin so I won't put an @ there oh no. I saw Pete on the way back from walking the dog, we were remarking on houses and how down here they look big on the outside but the thick walls means there's a lot less space on the inside and he mentioned with a resigned air that their spare bedroom is "of course full of cats".



the one we have is driving me potty enough right now.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 18, 2016)

awwwww, Beau is so gorgeous. Glad Bob is tutoring him in the arts of hoomin-tripping. for me the caption would have to be:
"and then you hook 'em round the ankle, like SO..."


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 18, 2016)

Beau is a prime candidate for Mrs Voltz to go on a kitten napping spree

We've a friend who's got a toy poodle called Bailey - he's about handbag sized and he's another potential candidate for Mrs Voltz to "acquire" another new pet


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 18, 2016)

My lot usually sleep outside (they seem to prefer it), but it was very cold and wet last night, and they didn't want to leave when I opened the window, so I made them a makeshift bed, and mum (far right) and the three 'kittens' curled up inside for the night.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm covered in kittens!! *heaven*


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2016)

I was going out today and so set my alarm for 7:45. This, however, wasn't sufficiently early and so I got woken by my lovely furry bed buddy walking all over me fifteen minutes beforehand.

Do any of yours do the pad the duvet thing, whilst shoving their nose deep into the target area? Whatever reason she does it, she does enjoy it intensely.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 19, 2016)

Uhoh, we got given some free Dreamies cat treats the other day, and she goes bonkers when we get them out, miaowing like all 'MOAR TREATS!!!'

She even gave gsv the full Puss-in-Boots eyes until he gave her some this evening. Addicted!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 19, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> This one needs captions!



"Synchronise would ya....!"


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 19, 2016)

Bengals not sure about new visitor


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 19, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Bengals not sure about new visitor
> 
> View attachment 95836



Love the expressions....
New visitor doesn't look too sure about the Bengals either...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2016)

Our two are adapting to their new home a bit to well. I think they are loving the choas more then we are. 

I was contemplating having Odiham balls chopped of a few months early. Little fucker wasn't happy I wasn't giving him the bacon he was asking for so decided to try and get up to help himself. By climbing up me. It really hurt. 

He's slightly forgiven this morning by waking me up with lots of purring and rubbing himself against my face. Not ideal, but better then Katness's prefered method of attacking my toes.


----------



## hegley (Nov 20, 2016)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> New visitor doesn't look too sure about the Bengals either..


Bless her, she looks terrified!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 21, 2016)

Moshow (@iammoshow) on Twitter

THE CAT RAPPER OMG


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 21, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Bengals not sure about new visitor
> 
> View attachment 95836




'And what is THAT doing inside OUR home..?'

'Human, we advise you to make your explanation _phenomenally_ good...'


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2016)

It's lovely how quickly I was forgiven for administering the dreaded flea drops yesterday.

She was also so desperate for me not to go to sleep last night that twice she hit me in the face, claws-in, thank fuck.


----------



## Manter (Nov 21, 2016)

Idiot cat is asleep on the boy. Which is a first.


----------



## Manter (Nov 21, 2016)

Shit photo as by taking the photo I disturbed the cat!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 21, 2016)

Was someone here saying about cats sleeping on the floor where there are heating pipes? Although beau is under the radiator in this pic, he's all over the hot pipe spots in the house. Little hot croissant that he is


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2016)

She doesn't cost me much in food, but my wallet is £55 lighter after buying her another six months of flea and worm treatment yesterday.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm getting a little bit hacked of with frequent use of claws and teeth. 

It's not done in malice, but it's painful non the less. Playing when I'm petting him, sticking his paws round my arms (although that's funny when I lift him up like it), trying to literally run up me and the worst, biting any exposed limb in the morning if I've ignored the first wave of cuteness when he wants to be fed. Do you think this may drop of when he's been neatured?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 23, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm getting a little bit hacked of with frequent use of claws and teeth.
> 
> It's not done in malice, but it's painful non the less. Playing when I'm petting him, sticking his paws round my arms (although that's funny when I lift him up like it), trying to literally run up me and the worst, biting any exposed limb in the morning if I've ignored the first wave of cuteness when he wants to be fed. Do you think this may drop of when he's been neatured?


It may drop off but a bit of disciplinary action won't go astray anyway.  

Ozzie is a claws out when playing type cat and although the OH will put up with it (he displays his scars with pride) I won't.  A sharp no with keeping the attached appendage still. Followed by more sharp noes while removing appendage.  Then no strokes for a bit. 

I find with Ozzie that she will very quickly come back for attention. And then not even attempt any claws out playing for ages.  

Lots of no and ignoring when it happens. They're not normally that stupid so it shouldn't take too long for it to calm down. 

You do have to make sure you aren't encouraging the behaviour when you are in the mood to play though. If you are playing wrestling, make sure a toy is in the middle from now on.


----------



## toggle (Nov 23, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm getting a little bit hacked of with frequent use of claws and teeth.
> 
> It's not done in malice, but it's painful non the less. Playing when I'm petting him, sticking his paws round my arms (although that's funny when I lift him up like it), trying to literally run up me and the worst, biting any exposed limb in the morning if I've ignored the first wave of cuteness when he wants to be fed. Do you think this may drop of when he's been neatured?



they grow out of it. it's not an entire cat thing, it's a young cat play thing

or rather, they learn to keep their claws in unless they mean to use them, and they learn that they rarely need to bother around people if their other signals are listened to.

and reaching for belly during play - it's the hand trap. don't put your hand in the hand trap. put toys in the hand trap fine, it's fun to watch them go crazy over something, but don't stick your hand in there. pull your hand back until kitty is upright again. 

and you may want to shut out of bedrooms until a little older and a little calmer.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 23, 2016)

Manter said:


> Shit photo as by taking the photo I disturbed the cat!



Snuffly Warms!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 24, 2016)

Charlie used to attack anything foot or hand that dangled out of bed. He also used to attack ankles that were walking between the bedroom and the bathroom. But he grew out of it. By the time he was an old lad he'd still bite and scratch if you pushed it too far, but it calmed down a lot. The bed was his though. He'd be quicker to bite if he was curled up on the bed than anywhere else. But then, he also used to do the cute thing of coming over and gently tapping your face if you didn't get up quick enough in the morning. And liked to cuddle under the covers in the winter.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Was someone here saying about cats sleeping on the floor where there are heating pipes? Although beau is under the radiator in this pic, he's all over the hot pipe spots in the house. Little hot croissant that he is


Mine does that. The pipe goes across the landing and he is the same colours as the floorboards so he gets trodden on quite often....


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 24, 2016)

We've a cat hammock to attach to the radiator, but as hilli got older, we used to put the fleece from it under the radiator. That was a good hot spot ...
Also to be found under the duvet if the weather was cold, thundery or in some other way unacceptable to cats.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 24, 2016)

We have two sizeable cat "trees" in our house - each having several little nests and sitting platforms - the ones next to the radiators are particularly sought after if there aren't any suitable laps going spare


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> We've a cat hammock to attach to the radiator, but as hilli got older, we used to put the fleece from it under the radiator. That was a good hot spot ...
> Also to be found under the duvet if the weather was cold, thundery or in some other way unacceptable to cats.


Idiot refuses to sleep in his cat hammock. It's very expensive toy storage at the moment- J just piles his stuff in it


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 24, 2016)

Manter said:


> *Idiot refuses to sleep in his cat hammock. *It's very expensive toy storage at the moment- J just piles his stuff in it



[my bold] And this is a surprise, because?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 24, 2016)

Peggy won't go under the duvet - I think it's too heavy for her delicate sensibilities. But I have to put a loose sheet and a blanket on the bed and she digs her way underneath them and cocoons herself for hours every afternoon summer or winter. She's there now. When I walk past the bedroom I look in and say "hello, lump."


----------



## moose (Nov 24, 2016)

My sadness at having to rehome Miss P has been eased by Stan's transformation into a happy cat again, spending a lot of time indoors, sleeping on the bed with us, eating like a gannet and hogging the hearth.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 24, 2016)

Stan is thinking, "do that again and you'll have to rethink your attachment to your limbs."


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 24, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Bengals not sure about new visitor
> 
> View attachment 95836



 Did they eat it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2016)

Manter said:


> Idiot refuses to sleep in his cat hammock. It's very expensive toy storage at the moment- J just piles his stuff in it


 
did you keep the cardboard box it came in?


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2016)

It was decided last night, not by me, that 3am was time to get up and have cuddles. She lay down higher on my previously sleeping body than she normally does and started padding into my upper arm through the duvet, all the while purring very loudly. Luckily I managed to convince her that elsewhere on the bed, quieter and less fidgety was best for both of us.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 24, 2016)

Ruby and Hector met recently 



Eta They are fine with each other


----------



## scifisam (Nov 25, 2016)

Have any of you cat owners had a cat with a urethral rupture? My beautiful Perry has one as a result of being catheterised yet again for a blocked urethra (fourth time in six weeks - we've basically had to take him in again a few days later every time he's been released). Perry's distressed and keeps pulling his catheter out which makes healing even less likely. The vet is strongly recommending having him put to sleep.  Looking online hasn't shown me any other options.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 25, 2016)

Poor Perry 

Sorry I can't offer any advice.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2016)

I can't offer any advice either



(((scifisam and perry)))


----------



## Me76 (Nov 25, 2016)

No experience and it sounds horrible.   I would say (and it may seem harsh) take the vets advice.  If it's not going to work....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Ruby and Hector met recently


 
hector's the one that just wanders in for a kip now and then, isn't he?

or has he become full time?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 26, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hector's the one that just wanders in for a kip now and then, isn't he?
> 
> or has he become full time?


He's a regular  found out he lives next door - they know he's a male but had thought he saw female and had thus called him 'Tia' 

I'm gonna keep calling him Hector  

They have a massive dog too so Ruby won't faze him


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2016)

scifisam - what a terrible situation and an awful decision to make.

With cats, it's not just about working out what treatment to give to make them better, but factoring in the levels of distress it can cause as well. If there is no cure all solution to what's happening at the moment, it sounds like it's going to be an on-going problem that's only going to cause more stress as time goes on. If only we could sit them down and explain that we're not trying to hurt them and in fact if they'd only chill out a bit and let the vet get on with it... but we can't. Cats don't react well to anything attached to or coming out of their bodies. 

Not the same situation, but when Charlie went in for his surgery to remove his throat tumour, his larynx was damaged in the process and it would have meant him having a trachy tube until it regained its proper function. There was no way of knowing how long that would take. Trachy tubes in cats have to be cleaned more regularly than in humans - every 2 or 3 hours. Just having them attached stresses cats out. Charlie was already deeply distressed (he'd pulled out some stitches from a minor op; plus he'd had months of prodding and blood taking to find out what was wrong) and while there's every chance his larynx would have recovered it would have been far too damaging psychologically for him - coupled with recovery from the surgery itself and potential chemotherapy.

I advised the vet to let him go on the operating table.

I second guess that decision all the time, because there _were_ treatment options, and he _might_ have got better. But at what cost to him? He was already a changed cat. The sheer terror he experienced when being seen by a vet in any capacity... It would have been a cruelty to put him through that.

So Sam, if there is no miracle cure that is definitely going to mean his problems won't come back again, and if there is no way to mitigate the catheter problem now, the first thing in your mind I think has to be what kind of cat he is and how he would be able to deal with the stress and whether that would simply be too much to put him through or not. Only you can answer that because only you know Perry like you do.

It's a shitty, shitty situation because if only we could explain it to them then they could get better - and for something like this! It's their lack of understanding that dooms them in so many instances. But as much as it hurts, we have to be the responsible ones, since they can't take steps to look after themselves, and observe the old promise of "do no harm." 

I'm not trying to talk you into agreeing with the vet. I suppose if anything I'm trying to let you give yourself permission to agree with the vet, if that is what's best for Perry.

I'm sorry you're faced with this decision.


----------



## Reno (Nov 26, 2016)

Got that sorted today. Jet set cat !


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 26, 2016)

Ah! you may want to redact the passport number . . . identify theft 'n' all that, he's such a handsome cat


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, another cat might start writing fraudulent cheques in Alfie's name.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 26, 2016)

When you are trying to catch the cat to pick them up and they're speed-walking away from you with their little ears pointed backwards to track your location


----------



## scifisam (Nov 26, 2016)

Right, assuming Perry survives the night he's going to come home for a couple of days to give his ruptured urethra a chance to heal. They don't think his odds are very good, but he's so distressed at the vet's that his odds there are zero. We have a cage and we've done it before (he'll still be catheterised) and it'll cost a fortune getting him home and then back there again on Tuesday, and of course he might well end up with another stone that kills him, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 26, 2016)

The lovely Leila on our finca recently. Rescued from the bins 6 years ago with two brothers Prince and Bagheera when they were tiny kittens.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 26, 2016)

scifisam said:


> Right, assuming Perry survives the night he's going to come home for a couple of days to give his ruptured urethra a chance to heal. They don't think his odds are very good, but he's so distressed at the vet's that his odds there are zero. We have a cage and we've done it before (he'll still be catheterised) and it'll cost a fortune getting him home and then back there again on Tuesday, and of course he might well end up with another stone that kills him, but it's worth a try.


 
*crosses paws*

get well soon, perry


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2016)

Cosmic said:


> View attachment 96181
> 
> The lovely Leila on our finca recently. Rescued from the bins 6 years ago with two brothers Prince and Bagheera when they were tiny kittens.



She looks a bit like one of the cats next door to me. That one used to be very affectionate with me, coming over into my garden to say hello. She very quickly learned that that was no longer allowed once Missy moved in.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 26, 2016)

stavros said:


> She looks a bit like one of the cats next door to me. That one used to be very affectionate with me, coming over into my garden to say hello. She very quickly learned that that was no longer allowed once Missy moved in.


Leila is quite a feisty character, quite independent and not particularly affectionate. She didn't like being picked up and cuddled too much when she was younger but tolerates it a bit more nowadays. She is the last of a total of 10 cats that we've had on our land, 6 rescued and 4 births. Sadhana, Spot, Jess, Tigger, Flower, Tito, BFG (Black Friendly Gato), Prince, Leila and Bagheera.

Started with Sadhana in 2008...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2016)

Heaven is a box full of tiny kittens like that dumped out on top of you while you lie in bed.


----------



## toggle (Nov 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Heaven is a box full of tiny kittens like that dumped out on top of you while you lie in bed.



until they decide to playfight on your face when you're asleep


----------



## toggle (Nov 27, 2016)

im trying to resist. one person in this house has to be capable of resisting the call of kittens.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2016)

toggle said:


> until they decide to playfight on your face when you're asleep



Or attack your toes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Heaven is a box full of tiny kittens like that dumped out on top of you while you lie in bed.


Mr. QofG''s have a fantasy of a 'kitten blanket' of soft, furry little kittens climbing over us as we snooze!

Yesterday Mr. Kippers let the small one stroke him for at least 20 seconds. No more no less!!


----------



## Purdie (Nov 27, 2016)

Garchomp has been eating the dried mealworms I put out for the birds


----------



## Me76 (Nov 27, 2016)

toggle said:


> until they decide to playfight on your face when you're asleep


I was coming on here to post that this happening to me this morning!


----------



## Libertad (Nov 27, 2016)

Purdie said:


> Garchomp has been eating the dried mealworms I put out for the birds



Bertie Pickles does that as well.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 28, 2016)

My wife took a couple of shots of Rik, and I managed to get one of Leyla last night.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 28, 2016)

Lovely cats.


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2016)

An absolute shitstorm erupted at about 12:30 last night, waking me up. The neighbourhood bully cat managed to somehow get into my house again - he must tailgate her through the chip-activated cat flap - and I think all hell broke loose on my landing. He legs it as soon as he recognises that I'm about, but he seems to be the only cat around here that Missy doesn't seem to be able to lay the smackdown on.

After some mutual counselling - a cuddle, obviously - we both got back to sleep.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2016)

Rik looks just like my childhood girl cat, Smokey. Except Smokey was a bit less... _round_. 

I've always had a thing for that beautiful grey fur with the white underneath.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 28, 2016)

Perry didn't make it. Pulled out his catheter and the leaking urine was slowly killing him, so we went in early in the morning, held him for an hour (he purred and snuggled the whole time) and he died in my arms.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2016)

(((scifisam)))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm so, so sorry scifisam. It's good that you were able to be with him and keeping him loved and calm at the end.


----------



## oryx (Nov 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear that scifisam.


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2016)

So sorry scifisam


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 28, 2016)

Condolences, scifisam and rest in purrs old Perry.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 28, 2016)

toggle said:


> and you may want to shut out of bedrooms until a little older and a little calmer.



Comes across as a mature and quite calm poster to me


----------



## petee (Nov 29, 2016)

very sorry scifisam


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 29, 2016)

Really sorry for your loss (((scifisam )))


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2016)

(((Scifasm)))


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 29, 2016)

Poor cat , sorry to hear your news ...


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ozzie wouldn't come out of the basket for breakfast this morning.  Didn't have time to muck around with her too much.  She was fine last night and OH was there later than me.  I'm still worried.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 29, 2016)

(((scifisam))) (((Perry)))


----------



## KatyF (Nov 29, 2016)

So sorry for your loss scifisam


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 29, 2016)

((((Scifisam))))


----------



## Reno (Nov 29, 2016)

So sorry to hear that scifisam. That actually made me a bit weepy. Perry was a very lucky cat to have had you though.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh no, poor Perry  He was lucky to have you, and you him. RIP little fella


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 30, 2016)

Poor Perry - ((((Scifisam)))


----------



## pennimania (Nov 30, 2016)

Reading about Perry made me feel almost weepy too.

I remember when my beautiful Mulder was ill and I havered (for far too long) about having him put to sleep. You did the right thing for him; he was lucky to have you.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 1, 2016)

Maybe I should get a cat or not, they can have a serious effect on your sex life, apparently.

Owning a cat could make you get into bondage, according to new research


----------



## KatyF (Dec 1, 2016)

I've been browsing cat sites this morning. I told myself I wouldn't get another one, but I'm still a little worried about Delilah. She seems fine in herself - no signs of stress or overgrooming and appetite still good. She just seems needy if that makes sense - she wont be quiet for ages once I get in from work and she wakes me up at 5.30am - not really for food more she thinks I should be awake and attending to her.

I'm not sure if getting another cat would help her or not.


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't mind her lying on top of me as I sleep, or even the deep, constant purring, but the prone frog-marching with her front paws just kills any chance I have of getting back to sleep.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 2, 2016)

KatyF said:


> I've been browsing cat sites this morning. I told myself I wouldn't get another one, but I'm still a little worried about Delilah. She seems fine in herself - no signs of stress or overgrooming and appetite still good. She just seems needy if that makes sense - she wont be quiet for ages once I get in from work and she wakes me up at 5.30am - not really for food more she thinks I should be awake and attending to her.
> 
> I'm not sure if getting another cat would help her or not.



Do you think she'd get on with another cat? How long had she been with the other one? Were they litter mates?


----------



## KatyF (Dec 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Do you think she'd get on with another cat? How long had she been with the other one? Were they litter mates?



Yeah they are apparently sisters or so I was told when I got them but I'm not sure that's correct but they had been together for 15 years. I was expecting her to be searching round the house looking for her but she's not done anything like that. I'm just unsure what to do really.


----------



## starfish (Dec 3, 2016)

Mitzi caught a mouse last night but we saw it in time to stop her damaging it too much & we managed to catch it & let it go. Kept the cats in after that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2016)

starfish said:


> Mitzi caught a mouse last night but we saw it in time to stop her damaging it too much & we managed to catch it & let it go. Kept the cats in after that.



It will probably have died of shock anyway.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2016)

Mine were being fucking idiots this morning. They had been fed and came up to bedroom. Initially it was all cute and Katness got under the covers and Odin decided to jump on her. It was claws after that. Even Katness who is normally dead gentle with us was trying get under the covers to bite my toes. Then I was giving them second breakfast and giving them some food they actually wanted* and Katness did the run up by body thing with claws to sit on my shoulder.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2016)

* They have also both decided that they no longer like Carny. Which is all well and good but I've got shit loads left as I bought in bulk. 

I went to the shop and got them more whiskers in gravy today.


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> * They have also both decided that they no longer like Carny. Which is all well and good but I've got shit loads left as I bought in bulk.
> 
> I went to the shop and got them more whiskers in gravy today.


i'm mean. when madamme started turning her nose up at that, i stopped giving her wet food for a week. she had to survive on unlimited dry food and whatever small scuttling things she caught herself (which was probably quite a few, it was mid summer).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2016)

Peggy would think all her Christmasses had come at once if I 'forced' her to 'survive' on unlimited dry food for a week


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2016)

toggle said:


> i'm mean. when madamme started turning her nose up at that, i stopped giving her wet food for a week. she had to survive on unlimited dry food and whatever small scuttling things she caught herself (which was probably quite a few, it was mid summer).



Maybe that's not a bad plan. I started being weak as Odin would demolish his and then establish the food that Katness left. I've actually been feeding them seperate things at some meals. Except he's obviously clocked this. 

It's supposed to be better for them and be just meat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy would think all her Christmasses had come at once if I 'forced' her to 'survive' on unlimited dry food for a week



I bought a massive bag of. Royal Canin dry kitten food on my first Zooplus order as it was what the Vet suggested. They definitely view at as starvation rations I only put a bowl down if we out for a long day.


----------



## toggle (Dec 3, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy would think all her Christmasses had come at once if I 'forced' her to 'survive' on unlimited dry food for a week



for an ex stray that turned up starving, she's exceedingly good at regulating her food intake. we can leave dry food out all the time, she yells when she wants wet food, usually for both breakfasts and she's perfectly capable of catching stuff to eat. i find the inedible bits outside regularly. and that's just what she brings home to eat. but she likes a bit of everything. and a bit of our dinner. seemxs like she's always eating, but it's usually just a couple of mouthfulls at a time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2016)

I suspect this is very much how Katness would like to eat. Unfortunately Odin doesn't give her that option.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2016)

If our one has too much of either dry or wet food in her bowl she will eat it all too quickly and promptly spew it back up. We had to get feeding machines so we could put the correct quantity in and feed her 10 times a day.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 3, 2016)

Went to get rhe Christmas tree out of the shed and found a dead cat in the garden. A beautiful big back cat with a pale blue collar, no signs of injury. Took him to the vet to be scanned but no chip.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Me76 (Dec 3, 2016)

Belly cat and cuddling.  I have a video of her washing him but don't know how to post video.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2016)

not my photo, taken by the Syrian, but it's such a good photo of the ridiculous, beautiful creature I wanted to share


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2016)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 96550 View attachment 96549 Belly cat and cuddling.  I have a video of her washing him but don't know how to post video.



Post it to YouTube or a similar site and share the link.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 4, 2016)

I was putting the shopping away and turned around to find Leyla had already taken residence in the basket. As you can see by her stockpile of weapons, it was a hard fought battle that I eventually won.




Meanwhile, Rik has a new friend called Rudolph.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2016)

Not really the most responsible cat toy but hilarious.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2016)

You have no idea how much I want to cuddle Rik


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 4, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> You have no idea how much I want to cuddle Rik


He's a lot more cuddly now, than when he arrived in June  His coat was very thin, wiry, smelly and dirty, and he was just skin and bones.

_Now_ he is a monster (an affectionate one). He has put on a lot of muscle, a little fat, and his coat is now thicker, softer, and not stinky


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 4, 2016)

Midnight shared in the Christmas cheer last night by demolishing her own personal partridge.

There was undisguised glee, chomping, slurping and much enjoyment before she celebrated by getting totally bongoed on catnip and valerian.

Then she finished off the rest of the partridge.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Post it to YouTube or a similar site and share the link.


 
I wonder if launching 'mew tube' just for cat videos would be a viable enterprise?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2016)

Peggy gets a bit flustered when I clean. Tbf, it is a pretty shocking occurrence.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2016)

I trying tough love toggle style. They were a little sniffy about the whiskers I'd gone out to buy yesterday and was still there this morning! I gave them some Felix as the old stuff was dry and they wondered off (it was gone later, which was probably Odin).

So they are Royal Canin until at least tea. They both keep complaining about this, but I point to the food bowl and they take a few mouthfuls. God knows why but I feel a little bad.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2016)

On the plus I think we have massively reduced Odin scratching and biting. I'm convinced this is kitten play rather then any aggression as he's such a friendly little fellow and doest run of afterwards like full size cats I've known. 

Weve started making a high pitched squeak when he does it. The idea is to be like another kitten and it's what he used to do when we got him as a tiny two month old ball of fluff and Katness was playing far to rough. He looks at us dead funny, but it's working. He battered my hand earlier with no claws out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2016)

I have found that slow and persistent weening is a far better method than cold turkey forcing when it comes to coaxing awkward cats with awkward food choices. I remember reading somewhere that it's not especially good for their mental health to do the whole "well you'll just starve then" thing, even if we are utterly frustrated. Getting a weening/coaxing plan straight in your head and sticking to it (with a few adaptations in reserve for emergencies) is the right way ahead, ime.

eta: if you've got a cat like toggle's, who seems to be pretty adept at finding their own food sources anyway, this is probably less of an issue than with a cat who relies on their people for all of their food.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't think I could be very harsh. 

It's only till teatime and it's a food she would make a bee line for a few days ago and I went out to buy it for her specialy. How do you make a plan for that? I'd buy loads of random ones at the shop, but being kittens the choices are far more limited. It's also quite annoying that Odin has learnt from her,although I'm pretty sure it's him who normally goes to finish of later, which could cause problems in itself.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 4, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I wonder if launching 'mew tube' just for cat videos would be a viable enterprise?



A series of short films beckons.

'A Stalk in the Park' for the dedicated hunters,  'The Mews and Feather Report' for the sunbathers, and so on.


----------



## toggle (Dec 4, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have found that slow and persistent weening is a far better method than cold turkey forcing when it comes to coaxing awkward cats with awkward food choices. I remember reading somewhere that it's not especially good for their mental health to do the whole "well you'll just starve then" thing, even if we are utterly frustrated. Getting a weening/coaxing plan straight in your head and sticking to it (with a few adaptations in reserve for emergencies) is the right way ahead, ime.
> 
> eta: if you've got a cat like toggle's, who seems to be pretty adept at finding their own food sources anyway, this is probably less of an issue than with a cat who relies on their people for all of their food.



it's not as though i didn't feed her, i just didn't give her any wet food for her to sulk at. 

but yeah, she is good at finding her own food. it's really noticable that she eats a lot more when she's at home more during the winter.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2016)

On that note who has tried putting bells on theirs. I'm rather hoping ours don't start decimating everything in site. There is a field near the back and given the number of cats I've already spotted on the estate, that really can't be good for local wildlife if they are all at it.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 4, 2016)

Ours has a bell. I don't know how successful it's been as we don't get a lot of birds in the garden and our cat is a lazy lump. Worth a shot though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> On that note who has tried putting bells on theirs. I'm rather hoping ours don't start decimating everything in site. There is a field near the back and given the number of cats I've already spotted on the estate, that really can't be good for local wildlife if they are all at it.


 
if kitteh is a determined hunter, then the only way to stop them hunting is to attach something the size of a church bell...

it may reduce the kill count a bit, but won't stop them.


----------



## toggle (Dec 4, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> On that note who has tried putting bells on theirs. I'm rather hoping ours don't start decimating everything in site. There is a field near the back and given the number of cats I've already spotted on the estate, that really can't be good for local wildlife if they are all at it.


personally, i reckon that any cat that keeps a collar on for more than a day or 2 probably isn't active enough to be much danger to wildlife. and any cat that is an active and competent hunter can't be collared, they will loose the safe collars too fast.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2016)

toggle said:


> personally, i reckon that any cat that keeps a collar on for more than a day or 2 probably isn't active enough to be much danger to wildlife. and any cat that is an active and competent hunter can't be collared, they will loose the safe collars too fast.


 
one of the mogs i used to live with had a collar with bell (and think he only lost collar once or twice) and generally provided a mouse (or part/s thereof) a day and caught birds now and then - and that's just what he brought in to the house - there may have been further snacks that he didn't bring home...


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 4, 2016)

Manter said:


> not my photo, taken by the Syrian, but it's such a good photo of the ridiculous, beautiful creature I wanted to share



Blue Steel!


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 4, 2016)

Midnight very much enjoyed this evening's steak as well.


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2016)

Wahey! She likes snooker!


----------



## toggle (Dec 5, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Midnight very much enjoyed this evening's steak as well.



i think people will understand why i waited until you were away before reminding her she is a cat who eats catfood. 

anyway, i'm sure you enjoyed the after effects when she decided to use the tray while you were in the bath. that stench that made your eyes water. that's from what YOU feed her.


----------



## moose (Dec 5, 2016)

Resting on his lovely fur ruff.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 6, 2016)

toggle said:


> i think people will understand why i waited until you were away before reminding her she is a cat who eats catfood.
> 
> anyway, i'm sure you enjoyed the after effects when she decided to use the tray while you were in the bath. that stench that made your eyes water. that's from what YOU feed her.



better not mention my neighbour eh


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2016)

Some serious shit just went down on my conservatory roof. It's roughly flat and made of a perspex material which makes shitloads of noise when it rains. Anyway, at least two cats, including my own fluffy bundle of joy, were just having some kind of sparring match up there, although I oddly didn't hear the usual screeching. She's come in now and is acting like nothing happened, so hopefully she saw off the invader.


----------



## izz (Dec 11, 2016)

take it she's been spayed ?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 11, 2016)

So I made the mistake of taking a young person at work to an animal sanctuary today. I want another cat. 

Thought my two were going up, but this is Tango and he's only 7 months old!


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2016)

izz said:


> take it she's been spayed ?



Oh yes.

She stupidly missed our regular early morning cuddle this morning by being outside when my alarm went off. We'll have to practice again tomorrow morning.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2016)

So I get home to find that mine have been climbing the walls. Literally. Bit of DIY tomorrow! Also Odin was attempting to mount Katness is a very suggestive way, despite her being done. Time to have your balls of I think mate. It's funny. I've always thought cats should be able to go outside and roam free, but now it's coming to my two I keep finding reasons to delay it!


----------



## hegley (Dec 12, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's funny. I've always thought cats should be able to go outside and roam free, but now it's coming to my two I keep finding reasons to delay it!


Felt exactly the same way with our two and the first few times they went out it was all supervised and got them in if I thought they were getting too adventurous, or it was getting dark. Now they come and go as they please without me batting an eyelid (except when they jump on the bed at 4am and chirrup at me about their adventures  ). 

No doubt one or other of them will give me a scare at some point in the future, but right now they have a very good homing instinct anywhere near feeding time!


----------



## Me76 (Dec 13, 2016)

hegley said:


> Felt exactly the same way with our two and the first few times they went out it was all supervised and got them in if I thought they were getting too adventurous, or it was getting dark. Now they come and go as they please without me batting an eyelid (except when they jump on the bed at 4am and chirrup at me about their adventures  ).
> 
> No doubt one or other of them will give me a scare at some point in the future, but right now they have a very good homing instinct anywhere near feeding time!


Exactly this.  I get a bit worried every night at bed time when they are out and I swear I don't properly sleep until I hear the cat flap go, but they are proper outdoor cats now.  With the added bonus that I have to clear the litter tray about a quarter of the amount as they seem to do their business outside!!


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 13, 2016)

We get all three of ours in at night - the two boys spend more time out than FiFi and there's still some territory "issues" to be resolved between them - they all have access to the outside from when I go to work to when we get home - but at soon as we're home the boys (if they aren't already in and asleep 'cause it's chilly) come back in for food and warmth and a cuddle and that's it for the night, door closed, access to outside stopped

We're in a semi-rural location with the main road being a goodly way away but we still both worry about them not being in at night - it is quite sweet with them in the winter as when it gets to "about" their bed time they often take themselves upstairs to their room and settle down for the night


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2016)

I really need to fix the latch on the bedroom door. They've worked out how to push it open. Whilst the 5.00 wake up with lots of purrs and cuddles is cute to begin with, it rapidly tires. The 8.00 one for breakfast is less so as they jump all over the place. 

They are both looking disgruntled. We are slowly shifting the moving chaos of the front room in preparation for a new sofa and removing lots of the places they like to jump on hide behind.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 14, 2016)

In zoos they call that sort of thing "enrichment" y'know  - it's for their own good. Keep messing with the environment and giving them whole NEW nooks and crannies to discover and claim.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh yes. With boxes everywhere they've had plenty of enrichment.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2016)

She's claimed the new sofa as her own.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 14, 2016)

New leather. With a cat. *shakes head*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh. They are just new to us, but from a charity shop. I can't afford new sofas and as you say not wise with kittens. And possibly a puppy on the way. Not got round to fixing the bedroom wall yet.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 14, 2016)

My little girl cat, Madge, doesn't often get her photo taken as she's not as photogenic as the two boys.


----------



## izz (Dec 14, 2016)

I would heatedly dispute that Shirl she's a babe ! ! ! Is it because she's so dark ? How does she photograph in natural light ? And what a fantastic name for a cat as well <3


----------



## Shirl (Dec 14, 2016)

izz said:


> I would heatedly dispute that Shirl she's a babe ! ! ! Is it because she's so dark ? How does she photograph in natural light ? And what a fantastic name for a cat as well <3


Thanks izz
She gets a bit lost in photos usually, she looks bland where the boys always look good. She is also small and a bit of a weed but I do love her. She stands her ground against bully boy Vincent too.
Madge was called Marmite before she moved in with us but I thought Madge was better


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 14, 2016)

I like that Madge has latched on with the safety claw


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 14, 2016)

+1 for lovely name

And love it for the claw, loving the term 'safety claw'


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2016)

She has amazing colours. I can see why you maybe find her hard to photo though.


----------



## oryx (Dec 14, 2016)

Shirl said:


> My little girl cat, Madge, doesn't often get her photo taken as she's not as photogenic as the two boys.



Lovely! She looks quite like our Zoe but a bit lighter. I love the way she is hugging the radiator.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 16, 2016)

Vincent has obviously noticed the other two cats hogging the radiator so he's having a go today. He has more belly hanging over the sides than on top 
By the way, we have quite a few radiators but for some reason this is the cats' radiator of choice


----------



## Me76 (Dec 16, 2016)

I like the paw on the bannister.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 16, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I like the paw on the bannister.


That's not a bannister, it's a tatty old chair back  I think he needs that to stop him wobbling off


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 16, 2016)

Shirl said:


> That's not a bannister, it's a tatty old chair back  I think he needs that to stop him wobbling off


 
there must be a market for kitteh stabilisers to fix to radiators


----------



## Shirl (Dec 16, 2016)

I might have to buy three of these


----------



## moose (Dec 16, 2016)

I love Madge. Most of the pics I took when we stayed were of her on her radiator. 
I love her chunky 'elbows'.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 16, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Vincent has obviously noticed the other two cats hogging the radiator so he's having a go today. He has more belly hanging over the sides than on top
> By the way, we have quite a few radiators but for some reason this is the cats' radiator of choice



It's so sweet when they copy each other. One of mine - can't remember which one - started sitting behind me when I sit forward on my armchair. Now all of them do it!


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 17, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I might have to buy three of these



Keep the boxes


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 17, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Keep the boxes



Indeed. Our two would get far more value out of the boxes then anything we bought. That said those radiator beds look quite cool.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2016)

The Bear (My Sad Cat on twitter) has died 

Goodbye, Kind Friend: RIP The Bear (1995-2016) - Tom Cox


----------



## Me76 (Dec 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The Bear (My Sad Cat on twitter) has died
> 
> Goodbye, Kind Friend: RIP The Bear (1995-2016) - Tom Cox


Noooo!!!


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The Bear (My Sad Cat on twitter) has died
> 
> Goodbye, Kind Friend: RIP The Bear (1995-2016) - Tom Cox




Lovely bit of writing.


----------



## petee (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Me76 (Dec 17, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> Lovely bit of writing.


It is gorgeous.  he's a good guy that Tom Cox.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 18, 2016)

Cats are weird. I'm sat on the sofa chilling with Katness and Odin just comes and sits on top of her.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 18, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> The Bear (My Sad Cat on twitter) has died
> 
> Goodbye, Kind Friend: RIP The Bear (1995-2016) - Tom Cox


That's made me weep and I'd never heard of The Bear before. 

This part is where the tears came:

There is part of me that feels that by burying him only mere hours after I was stroking him in his favourite spot on his chest and making him purr, I have in some way thrown The Bear away, even though I know it’s wildly irrational. 


Yup, I feel horribly guilty for doing the same to Perry, even though it's better than any of the alternatives.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 18, 2016)

NOOOOOO. Was dreading this even though I knew it was inevitable for such a venerable old creature.
2016 is officially never, ever, ever to be repeated.
Rest easy The Bear.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 18, 2016)

Vincent found the radiator uncomfortable so he's taken to sleeping on the table next to it but still claiming it with his paw, just in case.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 19, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Vincent found the radiator uncomfortable so he's taken to sleeping on the table next to it but still claiming it with his paw, just in case.



Dear God. That's like a version of Odin a few years from now if he keeps finishing all the dinners.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Dear God. That's like a version of Odin a few years from now if he keeps finishing all the dinners.
> 
> View attachment 97401




is that an invitation for  tummy rubs, or a hand trap waiting to spring?


----------



## Cloo (Dec 19, 2016)

Coming to end of phase 1 of building work and new side door is going in... but due to having lowered the floor in the room next to it we are going have to get a step to leave in place there so Vastra can reach the cat flap. We have a garish plastic one that will do for now, but we'll find a more tasteful one for the future! Because Vastra does not approve of garish plastic, natch.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 19, 2016)

Cloo said:


> Coming to end of phase 1 of building work and new side door is going in... but due to having lowered the floor in the room next to it we are going have to get a step to leave in place there so Vastra can reach the cat flap. We have a garish plastic one that will do for now, but we'll find a more tasteful one for the future! Because Vastra does not approve of garish plastic, natch.



Will be interested in seeing this raised cat flap step solution when completed

We've got a new front door going in, in the New Year and try as I might I couldn't find a bespoke made door that would meet with the cats approval for access height - naturally, they're going to need "something" to aid their ingress and egress - apart from butler service . . . of course


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 19, 2016)

previous residents in my house obviously had a kitten at some point because beneath the cat flap (all of 5 inches / 12cm above floor level) they'd had a little mini wooden staircase built in specially


----------



## Cloo (Dec 19, 2016)

I think just a small wooden kids' step will do the trick - she did use the plastic one before the new door and after the floor had been lowered, so she's OK with coming into  a step. There's less of a step outside, so she can go both ways I realised yesterday we were going to need a step as I knew, because we've set the catflap in glass, the glaziers would need to leave a reasonable bit of glass underneath the flap for stability of the while thing.


----------



## Manter (Dec 19, 2016)

I have one of those radiator beds I can post anyone who wants it. The furry fuckwit won't use it


----------



## colacubes (Dec 19, 2016)

Manter said:


> I have one of those radiator beds I can post anyone who wants it. The furry fuckwit won't use it



Could I have it? It might be a good spot for my furry fuckwit to get a high space away from the dog   I'll pass it on if he doesn't take to it x


----------



## Manter (Dec 19, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Could I have it? It might be a good spot for my furry fuckwit to get a high space away from the dog   I'll pass it on if he doesn't take to it x


Yes of course


----------



## Cloo (Dec 19, 2016)

Gsv shoved Vastra through catflap. She stared in through the other side saying 'mewp-mewp', then worked her way back in. There will be permanent paw marks on the glass under the flap, I am certain!


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 20, 2016)

We have a new cat - 8 week old tabby (no name y et) - a cat with a deep interest in life and massive empathy - a good replacement for our much missed Popsi. Delighted when she found an empty shopping bag to explore.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 20, 2016)

yay for kittens! especially empathic ones who're not interested in posing for pictures  - good on you davesgcr and make sure to sneak up on her when she's all sleepy for a pic showing off the front of her head. Really glad you and the family have found a worthy successor to Popsi.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 20, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> yay for kittens! especially empathic ones who're not interested in posing for pictures  - good on you davesgcr and make sure to sneak up on her when she's all sleepy for a pic showing off the front of her head. Really glad you and the family have found a worthy successor to Popsi.




Looking good - she has great markings .....we made her a comfy bed last night and instead she slept on the kitchen windowsill , below a cake stand  and above the radiator. Savvy ....


----------



## petee (Dec 20, 2016)

all these life-size pictures of kittehs


----------



## sim667 (Dec 20, 2016)

Lucy's been taken into the vets tonight, apparently she's got kidney failure so they're going to rehydrate her overnight and see how she is in the morning. 

Fingers crossed for no difficult decisions tomorrow Morning


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2016)

(((sim667 and lucy)))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2016)

Good luck for Lucy, wishing her the best.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 20, 2016)

Fingers crossed for Lucy (((sim667 )))


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2016)

That's awful news Sim. Hoping the weekend is kind to you both.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 21, 2016)

Good luck sim and Lucy


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2016)

Wishing sim and Lucy all the best


----------



## Me76 (Dec 21, 2016)

(((Sim)))


----------



## Manter (Dec 21, 2016)

Fingers crossed


----------



## sim667 (Dec 21, 2016)

News this morning. Lucy is improving. When I took her in last night she was critical and basically we were wondering whether it would be best to put her to sleep.

However I decided to keep her in a night, and see how she was faring this morning. They've given her fluids and antibiotics, and apparently she's had a bit of food, and looking a bit better. They say she was so dehydrated that she'll still need more fluids, so I've given the go ahead for her to be in another night and hopefully she'll be able to come home tomorrow.

She's basically had kidney failure, however her creatine levels (sp?) weren't as bad as they were expecting, where as her urea levels were one that was noticeably high (due to dehydration). So what I'm hoping is that whilst maybe her kidney isn't functioning as well as it should be, that maybe its some kind of infection thats caused this (can cat's get human infections? I've been a bit ill the last week or so).

I don't know if this is going to be considered cruel by people on here, but its my first pet (that you'd take to a vet) and I don't really know what I'm doing, and I don't have thousands upon thousands of pounds to throw at tests etc, so I've gone for "belt and braces" treatment. I'm hoping this isn't going to be something where I have to feed her meds all the time, because she's a feisty little sod and won't hesitate to nip or claw me if I'm giving her a tablet..... Even on deaths door when she couldn't walk she made a break for freedom out of my arms at the vet, and face planted the floor.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 21, 2016)

Sympathies sim667 and hope Lucy continues to get better. Nothing wrong or cruel about 'belt and braces' treatment. Cruelty is neglecting your animals to the point they get ill OR putting them through so much treatment so long after they're seriously ill that it's not either saving their lives, or giving them quality of life. Personally I have some doubts about subjecting cats to repeated surgery, or daily injections, or prolonged immobility - so if I saw a cat in a full-body cast or something I'd say that was going over the top. But a second day of hydration at the vets isn't in that league at all.

Cats are bastards for kidney failure and apparently this is often down to them being too lazy / dim / contrary to drink as much as they should. Wet food and water bowls EVERYWHERE you can put them might help. Hope Lucy bounces back soon.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 21, 2016)

Unfortunately lucy can't have wet food as she has dodgy stomach, and she's pretty shit about drinking water......

I may have to think about her diet and water supply though and see what I can do to improve it.

I was a bit shocked last night, my folks actually took her to the vet for me, and of course when they called me I got third hand info, so was under the impression that it was either going to be thousands to keep her alive, or have her put down as my only options. So I was please when we got to the 24 hour vet that he presented a belt and braces and see how she does option. She was barely able to support her own bodyweight for the previous day.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2016)

Drinking fountains work well for some cats - encouraging them to drink more. You can get relatively cheap ones (and pass it on to your local cat charity if it doesn't work out). Have you ever tried to tempt her with a running or dripping tap, or the shower head? Sometimes the right type of bowl can do wonders. I've seen it said that wide bowls where they won't have to touch their whiskers against the sides can help some. And I believe some cats get freaked out by the reflections of stainless steel bowls, so glass or ceramic are a good choice. Plastic can be problematic long term because of tiny scratches that can harbour bacteria, and I've read stuff about feline acne related to plastic drinking bowls/fountains, but they might be outliers.

You say her tummy is dodgy so she can't have wet food - what types have you tried? There's a huge range available, especially if you shop online at somewhere like zooplus. The James Wellbeloved wet foods are designed for an elimination diet, and aren't as pricey as something like the 'vet' diets of Royal Canin and Hills. Anything that has a single source of protein and limited/no grains can potentially be used to try to pinpoint what it is about a diet that disagrees with a cat. Some are allergic to grains, some to certain protein sources (but not others). Commercial cat foods are chock full of grains and carb fillers, semolina, gums and thickeners etc. There are a fair few foods available that are plain old chicken in broth fortified with the vits and minerals cats need. 

Getting water into her is one of the most important things you can do for a kidney-compromised cat. It's crucial. If you are able to find a wet food that she tolerates, adding a tablespoon or so of warm water to the food and giving it a mix up can help get more into her. That's best done with foods that already have some kind of sauce or broth or gravy. You can also try cans of tuna in spring water (not brine and definitely not oil) and keeping the water, adding more, and using that to tempt her to drink. Tuna on its own isn't suitable for cats though, because it doesn't have all the nutrients they need and they can become quite ill, but the water with a little bit of tuna is fine as a way to get water into her alongside her regular food (or, preferably, a wet food that she can tolerate).

Good luck to you and Lucy. And don't feel guilty. Not for one moment.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Drinking fountains work well for some cats - encouraging them to drink more. You can get relatively cheap ones (and pass it on to your local cat charity if it doesn't work out). Have you ever tried to tempt her with a running or dripping tap, or the shower head? Sometimes the right type of bowl can do wonders. I've seen it said that wide bowls where they won't have to touch their whiskers against the sides can help some. And I believe some cats get freaked out by the reflections of stainless steel bowls, so glass or ceramic are a good choice. Plastic can be problematic long term because of tiny scratches that can harbour bacteria, and I've read stuff about feline acne related to plastic drinking bowls/fountains, but they might be outliers.
> 
> You say her tummy is dodgy so she can't have wet food - what types have you tried? There's a huge range available, especially if you shop online at somewhere like zooplus. The James Wellbeloved wet foods are designed for an elimination diet, and aren't as pricey as something like the 'vet' diets of Royal Canin and Hills. Anything that has a single source of protein and limited/no grains can potentially be used to try to pinpoint what it is about a diet that disagrees with a cat. Some are allergic to grains, some to certain protein sources (but not others). Commercial cat foods are chock full of grains and carb fillers, semolina, gums and thickeners etc. There are a fair few foods available that are plain old chicken in broth fortified with the vits and minerals cats need.
> 
> ...



I'd been contemplating a drinking fountain to be honest, do they need a constant power source, or can you get battery powered ones?

I was recommended james well beloved food originally, but found it quite hard to get hold of, so she currently has persian cat food from royal canin, I guess I need to see what the vet says food wise? I guess they'll have a talk with me when I pick her up.

Any recommendations I can use to get water into her are greatly appreciated though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2016)

They're all mains operated to my knowledge. 

You can also try filling a vase to the top with water and leaving it somewhere she usually roams, and various glasses and mugs. Some cats like the novelty of drinking out of things they're not supposed to drink out of  I had a tall glass vase thing that was meant for floating candles. My last cat always had his head stuck in it.

You can get James Wellbeloved from most online pet shops. Certainly pets at home, pet planet, and zooplus. Amazon isn't always the most reliable place for pet food, as they change their stock availability regularly. It has chunks and lots of gravy/sauce, so lots of moisture content. And good to add extra water to.

Some cats will tolerate their dried food being soaked in water, but in my experience it looks fucking disgusting and not at all appetising, so results may vary. You probably don't want to leave it lying around too long if you do do it though - not as long as you'd leave a bowl of dry biscuits down, or it might go a bit manky.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> They're all mains operated to my knowledge.
> 
> You can also try filling a vase to the top with water and leaving it somewhere she usually roams, and various glasses and mugs. Some cats like the novelty of drinking out of things they're not supposed to drink out of  I had a tall glass vase thing that was meant for floating candles. My last cat always had his head stuck in it.
> 
> ...



Lucy loves teefing a drink out of a glass. I might dedicate some old pint glasses to her.

The reason I stopped buying james well beloved is that they didn't do it in pets at home.... but I'll wander by and have a look after she's home.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 21, 2016)

zoo plus is your friend - james well beloved and for a water fountain - ours love their fountain


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Lucy loves teefing a drink out of a glass. I might dedicate some old pint glasses to her.
> 
> The reason I stopped buying james well beloved is that they didn't do it in pets at home.... but I'll wander by and have a look after she's home.



Ah, they do it on the pets at home website - or at least they did last time I looked. I suppose in-store availability will vary from place to place. You can buy online and pick it up in-store though, I think?


----------



## izz (Dec 21, 2016)

sim667, old favourites for getting fluid into a feline - cat milk or diluted tuna water - some tuna is canned in spring water and a bit of that in ordinary water to give it a smell and a bit of a taste may be useful. If she likes any human food, again putting a teensy amount of it into water may be useful.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 21, 2016)

toggle said:


> it's really noticable that she eats a lot more when she's at home more during the winter.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 21, 2016)

So no real improvement today apparently, she's being rehydrated still but hasn't really eaten anything. The vet will call me tomorrow morning to work out a plan of action when hopefully they'll have been able to do a urine test.

I don't know how long it's respectable to keep her going if there's been no real improvement for two days. I hate the thought of having to say goodbye, she's been the most reliable and consistent part of my life for the last 8 years. I also feel like maybe I should have got her to the vet sooner. I never thought I'd get so soppy over a cat


----------



## oryx (Dec 21, 2016)

sim667 said:


> So no real improvement today apparently, she's being rehydrated still but hasn't really eaten anything. The vet will call me tomorrow morning to work out a plan of action when hopefully they'll have been able to do a urine test.
> 
> I don't know how long it's respectable to keep her going if there's been no real improvement for two days. I hate the thought of having to say goodbye, she's been the most reliable and consistent part of my life for the last 8 years. I also feel like maybe I should have got her to the vet sooner. I never thought I'd get so soppy over a cat



Sorry to hear this - hope she pulls through.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucy has apparently perked up a lot, but they'll be happier when she's eaten something..... it must be 4 days since she had a proper meal.

I've dropped her own food in, and told them the little trick about getting her to eat (she gorges herself whilst you groom her, weirdly). I've said I'll go get her some shrimp from morrisons and drop it in at lunch if they have no joy this morning.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 22, 2016)

Hard


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 22, 2016)

Hoomins, do not inform your feline overlords that Palmerston (the Foreign Office chief mouser) received a guard of honour when walking through the front door. 

Palmerston the Foreign Office Cat given guard of honour because why not? 

They will demand one.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakunin said:


> Hoomins, do not inform your feline overlords that Palmerston (the Foreign Office chief mouser) received a guard of honour when walking through the front door.
> 
> Palmerston the Foreign Office Cat given guard of honour because why not?
> 
> They will demand one.



"The Diplomog"


----------



## sim667 (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucy has left a Vet nurse with a war wound on her arm apparently. This is a good sign as far as Lucy's concerned.

Just a little play bite, and I can breathe a sigh of relief I feel


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2016)

This is good news, sim. Here's hoping she continues to rally and makes it home for a festive Christmas full of all her favourite foods (and lashings of water!).


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 22, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Lucy has left a Vet nurse with a war wound on her arm apparently. This is a good sign as far as Lucy's concerned.
> 
> Just a little play bite, and I can breathe a sigh of relief I feel


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 22, 2016)

Beau, also known as moonface, beauey nugget, wooly, moonface.com, ball-bag etc, gives his full attention to catlextrix


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 22, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Beau, also known as moonface, beauey nugget, wooly, moonface.com, ball-bag etc, gives his full attention to catlextrix




***Wonders how this would work with Scalextric catnip mice***


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Beau, also known as moonface, beauey nugget, wooly, moonface.com, ball-bag etc, gives his full attention to catlextrix




This is the kind of quality content I come here for


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2016)

I got up slightly later than normal yesterday morning, which provoked great annoyance from she who was sleeping on top of me. I received a minor jab to the face, luckily with claws in, intimating "Get up, you lazy bastard".


----------



## sim667 (Dec 22, 2016)

She's home


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2016)

In other news 

Cat owners 'more likely to be into bondage and BDSM than everyone else'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2016)

sim667 said:


> She's home



I bet she's very glad to be there. Give her some gentle strokes from me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2016)

Some pictures from last night, when I was trying to encourage Peggy to move from my lap so I could go to bed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2016)

sim667 said:


> She's home


 
: purr :


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Some pictures from last night, when I was trying to encourage Peggy to move from my lap so I could go to bed.



You slept in the armchair, didn't you?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 23, 2016)

She's still not really eating or drinking, which is a worry.

She is happily eating her pills which is in some stuff called Easy Pill 

EasyPill for Dogs & Cats

Its quite soft, so I'm wondering whether she really wants some softer food.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2016)

Cat owners 'more likely to be into bondage and BDSM than everyone else'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 23, 2016)

sim667 said:


> She's still not really eating or drinking, which is a worry.
> 
> She is happily eating her pills which is in some stuff called Easy Pill
> 
> ...



Nature's menu is a good quality (but not too expensive) pate style food that comes in pouches. It's quite stinky too, which can help pique their interest. 

It might be that you can slowly wean her onto wet foods using trickery. After she's had one of those easy pill things, maybe get a bit of a pate-style food and smear it on/into another one of the pill things (sans pill) and see if she'll have it. Little by little she might get the taste for it and have it on its own.

It's what I did with Peggy, sort of. I wanted her to have hairball paste, because she grooms a lot and gets hairballs semi-regularly as a result. I also wanted her to have some kind of paste thing precisely in case she ever needed tablets so I could hide them in it. But she hated it and refused to have it. She does, however, adore Dreamies. So I started smearing a little paste on the end of a Dreamie, and she'd wolf it down. I did this for a while, and now she'll lick the hairball paste directly off my finger - no Dreamies involved at all. In fact, she comes and asks for it. 

Illness can change a cat's preferences for food, too. Back in the day my old cat Charlie would only really have biscuits and tuna, but after he became ill he only ever had wet food.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Some pictures from last night, when I was trying to encourage Peggy to move from my lap so I could go to bed.



She looks very comfortable. I find a lazer pen or toy very handy at moments like this.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 23, 2016)

My kittens have started taking shifts outside.  The night shift is Ozzie's and we won't see her after bedtime until about 5.30am. Then the morning is for Orson and he will be out, come in for breakfast and then fuck off again.  

They both come in to sleep between 10am and 9pm.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 26, 2016)

So today we had upside down cat dreaming and twitching next to me in bed  

Then we had ginger arsehole disappear from breakfast at 7am until 3ish.  Was getting proper worried.  And then he just lies around like this.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 27, 2016)

That spotty stripey is the spit of our Bert.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 27, 2016)

Me76 said:


> So today we had upside down cat dreaming and twitching next to me in bed


 
bonus points for front end and back end pointing in opposite directions


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm currently dog (and chicken) sitting, and our cat is at home being looked after by neighbours and these pictures are making me long to bury my nose in her fur.  The dog we are looking after is very small and very old, and sleeps a lot, and he's quite sweet, but he's just not a cat.


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2016)

I had been away since Saturday so we had a joyous reunification this afternoon. My neighbour, who had been feeding her, told me the greedy little cow had eaten through the packaging to get to the treats I had bought her in my absence. She's now sitting on the sofa with her smug face on.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 27, 2016)

They knows the signs that I'm off for a trip and have abandoned a warm space by the fire to express their disgust and squat my suitcase!


----------



## stavros (Dec 29, 2016)

I was savaged as I tried to leave the bathroom this morning. Something had put her into psychotic mood, although it was tempered, as ever, by food.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 29, 2016)

stavros said:


> I was savaged as I tried to leave the bathroom this morning. Something had put her into psychotic mood, although it was tempered, as ever, by food.


I have scabs on my ankles where I get sometimes punished for the crime of walking down the hallway.  This only seems to be a crime when the scabs have almost healed and a new set of brands need to be given.


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2016)

She isn't scared of them, at least indoors, but I've shut the cat in for the night because of the fireworks. She's now pissed off with me and is sulking (via the medium of sleep) on the landing.


----------



## hegley (Dec 31, 2016)

stavros said:


> She isn't scared of them, at least indoors, but I've shut the cat in for the night because of the fireworks.


I've just heard one of ours go out. Wasn't sure whether to lock the catflap or not but Rupert in particular gets so frantic if he can't get out I figured best to let them be - may call whoever it was in shortly and give them some catnip which is guaranteed to have them zonked out for most of the evening.


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2016)

I plan on watching rather a lot of TV this evening before going to bed after MOTD, so I anticipate my lap being occupied for a substantial proportion of that time. Forgiveness is easily bought in the feline world.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 31, 2016)

I had a gorgeous sleep on the sofa today with both of mine on me.  It was lovely.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 31, 2016)

Me76 said:


> I have scabs on my ankles where I get sometimes punished for the crime of walking down the hallway.  This only seems to be a crime when the scabs have almost healed and a new set of brands need to be given.



Kitteh's property needs to be properly marked.


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2017)

stavros said:


> I plan on watching rather a lot of TV this evening before going to bed after MOTD, so I anticipate my lap being occupied for a substantial proportion of that time. Forgiveness is easily bought in the feline world.



As predicted, she had about two and half hours on my lap last night, and even got back on the two times I had to leave (to get a drink and have a piss, you know, the selfish things). She had a fairly exciting dream at one point, twitching her nose rapidly.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 1, 2017)

Odin has his appointment to be neutered in a few days and then they shall be let out. I must say I'm kinda nervous. And feel for the little fella.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 1, 2017)

I noticed yesterday that my cats seem to always take the same place in front of their feeding bowls; L: Lotte M: Prince Shafi R: Diddie

Do your cats do that?


----------



## moose (Jan 3, 2017)

Very pleased to hear today that The Ranking Miss P, who couldn't get on with Stan or the neighbourhood cats, was re-homed as an only cat on Christmas Eve 
No news as to whether the new owner will keep the same name


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 3, 2017)

Charging 80%


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Charging 80%



I just had to plonk Missy on the sofa because she was trying to eat my laptop's power cable.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 3, 2017)

stavros said:


> I just had to plonk Missy on the sofa because she was trying to eat my laptop's power cable.


Luckily none of our 4 have taken to cable nibbling. Plenty of  other ways to be little shits yeah...


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 4, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Charging 80%



Already at 100% peak fabulous cat if you ask me


----------



## sim667 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lucy's still doing well, and in fact is more "herself" than she has been in months.

I've gone back to using kitty litter with her, but I never really got the hang of it anyway. How often do you change it? What do you do with the poos you pick out with the scoop?


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 4, 2017)

Any contents from the litter tray goes down the toilet - but check that the litter you're using is suitable - any clay or earth based ones, probably not, but there are biodegradable, fully flushable litters on the market - we use "Worlds Best" litter (it's not and once we've used up what I've ordered from Zooplus, won't be using again - doesn't mask odours very well and breaks down to powder which gets tracked everywhere) and another one, which I think is corn husk based, this clumps well, masks odours and seems to last a long time

Keeping the tray clean regularly will extend the "life" of the litter


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2017)

We have had new carpet put down (yay!) After years of floorboards.

Idiot cat has taken to scratching one corner of it though- there is feliway plugged in on the landing- anything else i can try?


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 4, 2017)

Manter said:


> We have had new carpet put down . . . Idiot cat has taken to scratching one corner of it though . . . anything else i can try?



Laminate?


----------



## izz (Jan 4, 2017)

Manter, unusually, I'm with High Voltage here - sadly, I fear pretty much any carpeting looks like horizontal scratching post to an infernal feline. You could try dotting a citrus oil on it, orange say, or leaving a little pot of it there to evaporate, but he may simply transfer to another area. Or getting a scratching post for that corner.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 4, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Any contents from the litter tray goes down the toilet - but check that the litter you're using is suitable - any clay or earth based ones, probably not, but there are biodegradable, fully flushable litters on the market - we use "Worlds Best" litter (it's not and once we've used up what I've ordered from Zooplus, won't be using again - doesn't mask odours very well and breaks down to powder which gets tracked everywhere) and another one, which I think is corn husk based, this clumps well, masks odours and seems to last a long time
> 
> Keeping the tray clean regularly will extend the "life" of the litter



It's catsan I've got currently. It's white stones of some description.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 4, 2017)

Manter said:


> We have had new carpet put down (yay!) After years of floorboards.
> 
> Idiot cat has taken to scratching one corner of it though- there is feliway plugged in on the landing- anything else i can try?


It might sound harsh but shouting and waving your arms and chasing the cat upstairs when you see her/him doing it will usually work......


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 4, 2017)

sim667 said:


> It's catsan I've got currently. It's white stones of some description.



Yes . . . but - this is the Catsan question answered

This is the one that I use for the boys - it's good on odour control, it doesn't break down to dust and is fairly economic and long lasting AND IT'S FLUSHABLE - but when it get's a bit too stinky (usually at the end of an 8ltr bag) I just empty the litter tray into the empty litter bag and put that in a bin liner, seal that up and then throw that away in the bin


----------



## sim667 (Jan 4, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Yes . . . but - this is the Catsan question answered
> 
> This is the one that I use for the boys - it's good on odour control, it doesn't break down to dust and is fairly economic and long lasting AND IT'S FLUSHABLE - but when it get's a bit too stinky (usually at the end of an 8ltr bag) I just empty the litter tray into the empty litter bag and put that in a bin liner, seal that up and then throw that away in the bin



So I shouldn't flush the catsan 

I might try the one you're using as I'm nearly at the end of he cat San tbh


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 4, 2017)

sim667 said:


> So I shouldn't flush the catsan



I don't read some of the posts as that really - you should be OK if you're on mains sewage and are only flushing "clumps" and "poo with bits attached to it" - if you're wanting to get rid of the entire contents of the litter tray to stop smells then bag it and sling it - just remember to sanitise the tray but DON'T use anything that changes to white when mixed with water (Like Jeyes fluid for example) as anything which goes white is bad for cats


----------



## sim667 (Jan 4, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> I don't read some of the posts as that really - you should be OK if you're on mains sewage and are only flushing "clumps" and "poo with bits attached to it" - if you're wanting to get rid of the entire contents of the litter tray to stop smells then bag it and sling it - just remember to sanitise the tray but DON'T use anything that changes to white when mixed with water (Like Jeyes fluid for example) as anything which goes white is bad for cats



Ah no, only the poos will be going down.

I need to buy some sanitiser for it still


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 4, 2017)

I use a cheap one from Aldi or Lidl - you "can" spend a LOT of money on something from the vets or pet shop but "bugs is bugs" and a £1.50 pump spray from Aldi works fine - and if you're really keen (as I am) we've got a shower attachment on the bath taps which doesn't get used that often and I use that to swill out the litter trays - litter tray - NOT in the bath I hasten to add, litter tray balanced on the toilet bowl and then emptied down the toilet


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2017)

I use Fresh News litter - which is, as the name suggests, recycled newspaper. It doesn't clump, but I've never found the need anyway. It doesn't track, it doesn't dissolve into dust or mush, it's easy to clean out, and doesn't particularly smell. It's incredibly absorbent. Peggy's got 2 trays -- poo gets bagged up and thrown out as soon as it emerges (if there's anyone around to do it), and at the same time any accumulated wee gets scooped out as well, and a bit of fresh litter added to what remains. The whole tray gets dumped and cleaned out perhaps every 2-3 weeks -- it doesn't need any more than that if removing all the wee at the same time as a poo (which is roughly once a day) and adding fresh litter. Peggy usually tells me when she's ready for the whole thing to be cleaned out because she'll start being a bit unsure when furtling around her trays -- but I usually can't smell anything at that point, it's just that her sense of smell is obviously far more refined than mine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 5, 2017)

Ours our fussy buggers and want the tray cleaning very regularly. 

We just those little bags for cleaning up dog poo, so they can go straight outside. Definitely wouldn't fancy putting it down the loo!


----------



## hegley (Jan 5, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> We just those little bags for cleaning up dog poo


Yep, that's what we use but then using Catsan clumping clay which can't go down the loo anyway.
Now they're outdoors quite a bit they don't use the trays nearly as much which helps!
Of course now they just track mud through the house all day long.  How can cats have such tiny paws and bring so much dirt in on them??


----------



## stavros (Jan 5, 2017)

She must've had a fight, or at least an eye-balling contest, earlier, as she skulked into the kitchen with a properly bushy tail. I've no idea why it does this, but it's a sure sign that another cat has come into her hood.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 6, 2017)

My old dear couldn't get up onto the bed last night  She managed it on the second go, but still.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 6, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> My old dear couldn't get up onto the bed last night  She managed it on the second go, but still.


 


time for adaptations for elderly kitteh?

at the risk of stating the obvious, is it worth getting / constructing something akin to this (amazon page - other suppliers no doubt available)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks Puddy_Tat I'll certainly bear it in mind  This isn't the first time she's struggled, although generally she's quite spry for a 16.5 year old.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 6, 2017)

My last two cats got really sad when they couldn't get on the sofa anymore.  The lady cat who would normally hate us picking her up would love it when we plonked her on there.  We put a box at the end of the bed so they could get up on there on their own.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 6, 2017)

and you could always engineer a feline version of this (i can't find a kitty version online)



Spoiler: stair lift for ageing doggy


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 6, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and you could always engineer a feline version of this (i can't find a kitty version online)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: stair lift for ageing doggy





Spoiler


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 6, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> Spoiler




i could find cats using human stairlifts but not a bespoke kitteh stairlift

and did the spoiler thing as i didn't want to alarm people if they saw a doggy on the kitteh thread...


----------



## QOTH (Jan 6, 2017)

Manter said:


> We have had new carpet put down (yay!) After years of floorboards.
> 
> Idiot cat has taken to scratching one corner of it though- there is feliway plugged in on the landing- anything else i can try?



Same for us. We've got them a cat tower/scratching post thing and sprayed it with catnip to try to keep them in the kitchen at night.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 6, 2017)

Struggled to get up on the sofa just now too  She had to pull herself up with claws. Think I'll be getting that mini stair.

Here she is after reaching my lap:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2017)

You can't move now. It'd be like rubbing her face in it. You have to stay there until she decides she wants to move.

(She's beautiful, btw)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 6, 2017)

She has the best selection of shitty looks I've ever seen from a cat  one for every occasion.


----------



## Manter (Jan 6, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Struggled to get up on the sofa just now too  She had to pull herself up with claws. Think I'll be getting that mini stair.
> 
> Here she is after reaching my lap:
> 
> View attachment 98393


oh how pissed off is she


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 6, 2017)

Evening cat lovers.

My lovely cat needs putting to sleep the vet says. Kidney failure, weighs less that 2kg, cancer probably (lump in belly) but she was most worried about heart failure. He's changed over the last week or so, crouching and hiding his face. When this started I knew and booked the appt.  She said not longer than a week.

Here he is when we got home. I hope you can see. This is him in pain apparently,


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 6, 2017)

Eva Luna so sorry  Your poor little one.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 6, 2017)

((((Eva Luna and kitty))))


----------



## Manter (Jan 6, 2017)

Sorry to read that


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 6, 2017)

so sad to hear about your fur baby


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm so sorry


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 6, 2017)

Eva Luna said:


> Evening cat lovers.
> 
> My lovely cat needs putting to sleep the vet says. Kidney failure, weighs less that 2kg, cancer probably (lump in belly) but she was most worried about heart failure. He's changed over the last week or so, crouching and hiding his face. When this started I knew and booked the appt.  She said not longer than a week.
> 
> Here he is when we got home. I hope you can see. This is him in pain apparently,



Sorry to read this 
It's hard losing a pet..they are part of the family. 

Hug...


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 6, 2017)

He is my little fur baby yes. Thanks so much for the care.
It will be horrible coming home and him not being here. He's the sweetest little animal, so soft, so loving, so beautiful. But he's just fur and bones now. He was in good spirits for a long time, I watched for this moment carefully and now it seems it is here.   Any advice, we want to bury him.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 7, 2017)

OK cat lovers : do any of you have cats who insist on going out into the garden on a really rainy night, then make sure they come back sopping wet (sometimes even at x am in the morning!) .. and get back onto your chair/bed where you're chilling? Or sleeping? 

Such cats deserve a damned good ...

Towling 

 The idiot darlings


----------



## moose (Jan 7, 2017)

So sorry, Eva Luna. Sending you good thoughts and strength for the forthcoming days. I've been there and know how hard it is. x


----------



## oryx (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry to read this. 

I would really advise against burial due to foxes - sorry this is not a pleasant thing to say when you are having a tough time losing a beloved pet.

You can quite easily get them cremated and put in a casket, which we've done with a couple of ours. The only downside is it's quite expensive (partner had it done recently for our Tiggy so I can ask him how much and where if you want).


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 7, 2017)

It's £110 to have him put to sleep and s further £130 for cremation, rising if I want just his ashes back. I can't afford to have him cremated. My partner is going to dig him a grave and I will have to make a cross. He's barely come out of his nest all evening but we got some nice photos. So sad. We are in the middle of grief here as our friends son was killed on the Paris metro on NYE when we were at a party, and then my partners uncle died yesterday, so this is all on top of us, plus I finish my job after 11 years on Thursday.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh gawd Eva Luna - I'm really sorry to read all this bad news for you. But I am sure you will be doing the right thing. Any chance of pet insurance defraying any of these costs? (and not to be in bad taste but ... the extra fee for the crem seems a bit steep... when I was in this horrible situation earlier this year the vets took care of the dear departed things' bodies in a group and did not charge anything like that. you might wanna discuss it with them. Or not. )

What a hell of a week. My condolences all round.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 7, 2017)

(((Eva Luna)))


----------



## Me76 (Jan 7, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> OK cat lovers : do any of you have cats who insist on going out into the garden on a really rainy night, then make sure they come back sopping wet (sometimes even at x am in the morning!) .. and get back onto your chair/bed where you're chilling? Or sleeping?
> 
> Such cats deserve a damned good ...
> 
> ...


I was woken up in this way literally 10 minutes ago.   She rubs herself up against me, using me like a static, human towel.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 7, 2017)

Eva Luna said:


> It's £110 to have him put to sleep and s further £130 for cremation, rising if I want just his ashes back. I can't afford to have him cremated. My partner is going to dig him a grave and I will have to make a cross. He's barely come out of his nest all evening but we got some nice photos. So sad. We are in the middle of grief here as our friends son was killed on the Paris metro on NYE when we were at a party, and then my partners uncle died yesterday, so this is all on top of us, plus I finish my job after 11 years on Thursday.



I can only sympathise with you...what a very hard time you're having.
Burial in your own garden gives you a place to remember him. If you're worried about foxes use a plastic box as a little casket for him. Line it in soft materials. Sorry for being graphic but make sure the grave is deep...and later on maybe plant a nice rose bush or something you like over head. 
(((Eva Luna)))


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks, yes we will do these things. So far he is subdued but still licking yoghurt off my finger.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 7, 2017)

Eva Luna said:


> Thanks, yes we will do these things. So far he is subdued but still licking yoghurt off my finger.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear (((eva Luna)))


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2017)

I have buried a cat (and my family always buried our cats although there were less urban fixes then).  A deep hole, shoe box tied securely, stones on top to discourage unearthing .  I planted a bush on top later and it was reassuring to see it grow well 

I am so sorry for your many losses this week Eva Luna, I hope you can enjoy the time left with your beloved cat


----------



## petee (Jan 7, 2017)

very sorry for all your situation Eva Luna


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you for the condolences. He is sleeping at the moment. We had friends here and he tried to jump onto the sofa bed and didn't make it, and fell on the floor in front of them. Everyone thinks it's the right thing to do, but he's so beautiful. How do I kill him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh sweetheart. One of the worst decisions to have to make.

I know you'll think of it in those terms, but you wouldn't be killing him. You'd be ensuring him the dignity he deserves, and in your last act of kindness shielding him from pain and suffering. 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 7, 2017)

My two went out today. Apparently they just stood their looking at their captor not knowing what to do with new found freedom. 

Bit gutted I wasn't there, but apparently they were litterly climbing the walls, so I understand.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh I'm sorry Eva I just read back. How horrible


----------



## weltweit (Jan 7, 2017)

Eva Luna said:


> He is my little fur baby yes. Thanks so much for the care.
> It will be horrible coming home and him not being here. He's the sweetest little animal, so soft, so loving, so beautiful. But he's just fur and bones now. He was in good spirits for a long time, I watched for this moment carefully and now it seems it is here.   Any advice, we want to bury him.


Sorry to read your cat news.
I buried our cat in the garden in a favourite spot, I didn't dig down deep enough and that night a fox tried but failed to dig her up. I have forgotten how deep you need to dig but it might be as much as 2 feet deep.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 7, 2017)

Anyone know where the best place to get a russian blue from? gumtree ask for extortionate prices - £300 plus

I'm looking for a li'll sis for my Russian blue, Bella:


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 8, 2017)

Hmm, blood in poo again today   Hers, not mine, I mean. This is the second incident in recent months, so I guess a trip to the vet is on the cards.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm really cross so many of our urban cats have been ill or taken from us in the past year. It seems they weren't immune from the hell 2016 unleashed, when it should be that they remain our stalwart companions who make the rest of life bearable. 

Gentle tickles under the chin to all our urban kitties.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 9, 2017)

Teaching the cats to play games on the tablet


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 10, 2017)

We changed the appt for tonight so that my partner can help.
My partner has been amazing actually, has bought Petit loads of things to eat, been and had a second opinion, taken loads of videos of him, cuddled him on his shoulder and he actually fell asleep.
My partner does give food cuddles tho.
Anyway I've been coping by not thinking about it.


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 10, 2017)

We cancelled the appt first thing. We decided that he is happy at the moment, pottering about. Not showing any pain. My partner got him some carpet for under his steps and his litter tray so that he doesn't slip, and some food he is liking. He just wasn't ready.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2017)

A friend of mine works in housing and was speaking to a woman who said her cat had died a while back and that she misses him, but consoles herself by looking at Streetview as her cat is sat on the doorstep on it. <3


----------



## Me76 (Jan 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> A friend of mine works in housing and was speaking to a woman who said her cat had died a while back and that she misses him, but consoles herself by looking at Streetview as her cat is sat on the doorstep on it. <3


That is one of the cutest things I have ever heard!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> A friend of mine works in housing and was speaking to a woman who said her cat had died a while back and that she misses him, but consoles herself by looking at Streetview as her cat is sat on the doorstep on it. <3



That's both lovely and unbelievably sad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2017)

thought better of it


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 11, 2017)

these babies look so miserable  

bitch must be breeding them for money

I have kittens for sell fully trained micro chipped and got them vaccinated | in Camden, London | Gumtree


----------



## moose (Jan 11, 2017)

She wants shooting, for her kitten breeding and her spelling.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2017)

Never get a pet from gumtree.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> these babies look so miserable
> 
> bitch must be breeding them for money
> 
> I have kittens for sell fully trained micro chipped and got them vaccinated | in Camden, London | Gumtree


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 12, 2017)

Took the old lady to the vet this evening - it was quite stressful as always, she did a massive protest wee the minute I put her in the box, then I had to drive through the lashing snow with her meowing and the kids spraffing away in the backseat, and there was a huge traffic jam all the way to the vet's. But other than that it was fine.

Vet thinks it's the start of full on kidney disease, so has given her some vits and fluids for now and taken some bloods. Should hear tomorrow or Saturday. She didn't seem too worried though, which is a good sign  as in, Beaker is old and clearly things are winding down a bit but she's not at death's door (meowing to be let in) yet.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 12, 2017)

Have a slightly bizarre picture of us


----------



## Manter (Jan 13, 2017)

happy cat






 I moved. Cross cat


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2017)

I've been slowed down this morning by Odin deciding he wanted lap time. He seems to have forgiven me for giving him a haircut after he walked against a wall I painted yesterday.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 13, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Have a slightly bizarre picture of us
> 
> View attachment 98739



Adds another cat to the list of "cats I'd like to entice from current owners as they are, obviously, currently not loved, neglected and starving"


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 13, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've been slowed down this morning by Odin deciding he wanted lap time. He seems to have forgiven me for giving him a haircut after he walked against a wall I painted yesterday.



They fucking do do this don't they - either that or, you've just de-linted/furred a particular article of clothing and you're just ready to leave for work and they want "something" that results in you getting covered in, yet more, white fur (Casper - I'm looking at YOU young man)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2017)

Odin seems to think that the ladder is for his benefit and not my tool for DIY.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 13, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 98751
> 
> Odin seems to think that the ladder is for his benefit and not my tool for DIY.



As I was scrolling that picture down, I had, for one second, the horrible vision of Odin sat IN a tray of paint used when use you a roller for painting


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 13, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 98751
> 
> Odin seems to think that the ladder is for his benefit and not my tool for DIY.



Site manager has come to inspect your work!


----------



## hegley (Jan 13, 2017)

Rupert worked out how to switch the bedside lamp on. At 5.30 this morning.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2017)

Better then little claws getting your feet! Fortunately that game has mostly stopped unless they think our lie in is unreasonably long. I do get a wet nose and on mine between 7 and 8 which is kinda OK, providing I'm not hungover. Although the cat food breath can be a bit much.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2017)

They are making me feel really guilty as I've exculded them from downstairs whilst I paint. Scratching at the door and meowing pitifully. Was OK yesterday as my other half was working upstairs and could keep them company, but they really arent happy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2017)

hegley said:


> Rupert worked out how to switch the bedside lamp on. At 5.30 this morning.



That's brilliant


----------



## weltweit (Jan 13, 2017)

I saw this and thought of this thread:


----------



## Eva Luna (Jan 13, 2017)

Here's one of my baby. The other cats on here are lovely...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2017)

Gorgeous  

We may be having a visitor in March. GFs parents are off on holiday and we've said we will do feeding. It's a bit of a trek to do twice a day and she's a nice cat. Be interested to see how our two take it. They have met her, but they went their and were much younger. 

Only pic I've got of her is old. Sadly she only had one eye now as got hit by a car.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2017)

How come some images don't display unless you click on them?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> How come some images don't display unless you click on them?


You need to click on full size before posting them.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> You need to click on full size before posting them.



It's not that (see my other images). In fact I don't even get the option for the one above.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 13, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's not that (see my other images). In fact I don't even get the option for the one above.


I wonder if it is anything to do with the file size? As the ones that are showing up as pictures are smaller than the ones that are showing as attachments eg

this is showing up as a picture and it is 154KB



UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 98751
> 
> Odin seems to think that the ladder is for his benefit and not my tool for DIY.



Whereas, this contains 2 x 1.5MB attachments:



UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Teaching the cats to play games on the tablet


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2017)

That may make sense. Assumed that urban was resizing on the upload.


----------



## hegley (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm sure it's comfier than it looks ...


----------



## stavros (Jan 14, 2017)

Missy was very perplexed on Thursday evening, repeatedly trying to go out through the cat flap but then reversing in a awkward fashion because I don't think she'd ever seen snow before. In the end I put on my walking boots and went out into the garden myself, to show her it was nothing to be scared of, and she overcame her misgivings.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> A friend of mine works in housing and was speaking to a woman who said her cat had died a while back and that she misses him, but consoles herself by looking at Streetview as her cat is sat on the doorstep on it. <3



..


----------



## stavros (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm so glad I've got a cat who likes watching snooker.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 17, 2017)

Adopting this little three legged sweetie this week.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 17, 2017)

He / she is beautiful!!


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 17, 2017)

Yeah she (Reba) is lovely.  18months old, lost her leg to a dog attack about a year ago apparently so she'll have no problem coping. 

The dog and cat home said they only had two cats un-reserved, one 10 years old and the other 18months old and three legged.  We were looking for a couple of cats, mother and kitten or two kittens. 

We thought we'd have a look anyway and she stole our hearts!

(The ten year old was adopted by the couple after us so happy ending for all.)


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 17, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Adopting this little three legged sweetie this week.



Well, apart from the obvious (s)he's lovely and looks quite young . . . and WITHOUT going into any details please, how does (s)he manage as a tri-dexter?

I'll admit to having a loosely associated interest in incomplete cats, so to speak, as one of Clive's eyes is cloudy and has, in the past, been damaged and he *may*, at some time in the future, need the eye removing and I'm interested to hear how a cat manages when it's missing something so fundamental to being a cat as, say, a leg or an eye


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 17, 2017)

She hasn't come home with us yet, we're waiting on the home visit this week and she should be with us by the weekend so can't give any detail about coping.  As she lost it very young she won't really know any different so it's easier for her than it would be for an older cat losing the mobility.  

Happy to update when she's been with us for a bit....


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2017)

Good work Whagwan  When I was a kid a friend had a 3 legged hamster called "Yardley"


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks gorgeous.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 17, 2017)

Fair play to you Whagwan.  Reba's lovely and a very lucky girl to have you.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 17, 2017)

about a month  ago, this 3 legged cat was put up for sale on gumtree. i offered to buy it, but when i got to the place, the lady changed her mind and decided to keep her as she had her since she was a kitten and felt difficult to let her go:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> I'll admit to having a loosely associated interest in incomplete cats, so to speak, as one of Clive's eyes is cloudy and has, in the past, been damaged and he *may*, at some time in the future, need the eye removing and I'm interested to hear how a cat manages when it's missing something so fundamental to being a cat as, say, a leg or an eye


 
I've not lived with an 'incomplete' cat, but i've been acquainted witha couple of three legged cats, and sometimes used to encounter a one-eyed cat who stopped me for a fuss when i was on the way home from the pub.

All seem to get on with things without obvious distress - the one-eyed cat was not keen on scritchies on his blind side, though.

I'd expect that jumping, climbing and hunting abilities will be reduced - these would be more serious for a cat who relied on their hunting abilities. 

the loss of an eye might make it harder for a cat to judge things like moving traffic and crossing roads safely.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 17, 2017)

Good on you Whagwan. My cousin's got a tripod cat (nasty train-track accident), who also lost a rear leg, and as a fully grown adult. She (the cat, not the cousin) dragged herself home half a mile - was luckily found in good time -  came through surgery like a champ, and was out in the garden attempting to hunt things a fortnight later . Cats are amazing.

I've not looked after this hero cat myself so can't say what she likes, but it seems to me that if you're a cat with a rear leg missing it would be considerate of your humans to make sure you've got stepped access, or at least a safe route, to your litter box / bed etc. Cat flap placement might need to be carefully thought out, it might be hard for her to jump through one if it's too much above floor level. And she might or might not be able to do full vertical leaping (up onto beds, sofas, bookshelves, treetops, etc.). 
But can certainly lead a full and happy life all the same.

Your maybe-cat is very pretty btw - love all her white flecks on front paws, whiskers, bib etc.


----------



## moose (Jan 17, 2017)

This one was most disgruntled last night, as he kept coming in soaking wet and having to be tea-towelled. I don't think he realises, because it never gets through his fur to his skin.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 18, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Adopting this little three legged sweetie this week.


I love that it shits on the Sun


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 18, 2017)

My lot are curled up together and fast asleep.







But this little fella (Garlic) likes to sleep on an office chair beside me. It's his favourite place.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2017)

I can see a bit of tongue omg! Adorable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 18, 2017)

A rare image of Katness allowing belly tickles. She's not normally that soft... That's more Odin department.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 18, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Well, apart from the obvious (s)he's lovely and looks quite young . . . and WITHOUT going into any details please, how does (s)he manage as a tri-dexter?
> 
> I'll admit to having a loosely associated interest in incomplete cats, so to speak, as one of Clive's eyes is cloudy and has, in the past, been damaged and he *may*, at some time in the future, need the eye removing and I'm interested to hear how a cat manages when it's missing something so fundamental to being a cat as, say, a leg or an eye




I've got a one-eyed cat. He's fine. There was a period of readjustment and he was rather embarrassed about missing the target when playing with string or feathers and humphed off a few times. And he misjudged heights and depths for a bit, jumping up and face planting. But he's fine now. Once in a while he'll walk too close to a chair leg on his blind side and have to realign. I've noticed that when he's sitting out on there wall the ear on his blind side is rotting* like a radar dish in wartime so I guess he's using it to fill in the gaps. Well, it did til he went deaf...

He's got no issue with being scritched on that side and when he's resting with me he'll quite happily turn his blind side out into the room.

I'm a little concerned that the remaining eye is looking a bit more cloudy these days. But he's old so these things are to be expected.

Other than that he's in very good health for an elderly gent.


ETA * ...rotating....


----------



## KatyF (Jan 18, 2017)

Some advice if you guys don't mind? Delilah has settled down a bit in so much as she's content to sit on her own on the bed whilst I'm on the sofa and doesn't have to be next to me anymore. But...she constantly wakes me up in the night - more often than not with a sharp claw on the face or the arm along with mows. She doesn't want food as she gets fed before bed and there's always dry food down. I just don't know what to do. I've tried a feliway diffuser and that doesn't seem to be calming her down. I can only think she's bored/lonely now her sister is no longer with us but I can't keep getting up in the night to play with her.

So advice on a few things - any ideas what to do to get her to settle through the night (they really are like children aren't they?!)? Should I look at getting another cat to keep her company (she's 15 and I'm worried it might distress her more)? Also on a slightly separate note, I'd also like to move flat but not sure if that would distress her further at her age?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 18, 2017)

KatyF said:


> Some advice if you guys don't mind? Delilah has settled down a bit in so much as she's content to sit on her own on the bed whilst I'm on the sofa and doesn't have to be next to me anymore. But...she constantly wakes me up in the night - more often than not with a sharp claw on the face or the arm along with mows. She doesn't want food as she gets fed before bed and there's always dry food down. I just don't know what to do. I've tried a feliway diffuser and that doesn't seem to be calming her down. I can only think she's bored/lonely now her sister is no longer with us but I can't keep getting up in the night to play with her.
> 
> So advice on a few things - any ideas what to do to get her to settle through the night (they really are like children aren't they?!)? Should I look at getting another cat to keep her company (she's 15 and I'm worried it might distress her more)? Also on a slightly separate note, I'd also like to move flat but not sure if that would distress her further at her age?




Me and the bloke-cat have regular middle of the night quarrels: he wants me to get up, I want him to shut the fuck up and leave me alone.

Sometimes if I just ignore him or turn over he gets the message and lays back down. Sometimes I find that I need to pee so I get up and he comes and shouts at me while I'm peeing and then we both go back to bed and he spends a while getting comfortable and then he goes back to sleep. But sometimes he won't bloody shut up, really loud and annoyed at me, and he does the patting me here, and there, and then there, til I actually push him away and tell him to piss off. Then he jumps off the bed in such a way as to demonstrate clearly his annoyance (*ThumP!*) and goes off somewhere else. Then he'll come back to bed and lay up against me and wash himself very vigorously so that I know he's wide awake and busy, while I'm being a slug-a-bed.

This is worse on a school night when he wakes me an hour before the alarm is due, so that I've essentially lost that hour. But when I can lay in, once he's realised I'm really really not going to get up, and he's really really not going to starve to death, he'll happily settle back down and snooze away. And sometimes I have to climb out from under him or clamber round him or try to flip him off the duvet so that I can get untrapped, because now *he* doesn't want to get up.

I have no idea why he wants me to get up in the dark. Never been able to fathom it out. It's probably just bloody mindedness, remind me that he can do as he pleases and bugger the consequences.

Sorry: no advice, just solidarity.


----------



## petee (Jan 18, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Adopting this little three legged sweetie this week.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 18, 2017)

KatyF - if you keep getting up, she's going to keep getting you up! Interrupting your own rest to feed or play with her is giving her obvious incentives to try it on. Unless she is actually attacking you, my advice would be to tough it out and ignore her - she'll get bored of an unresponsive warm lump under the covers after a while, and either settle with you, or go off to do more interesting cat stuff elsewhere.

A lot depends on your routine and what sort of outside access she has, I understand that it's a lot more difficult if she doesn't have the option to just go and hang out with neighbour cats or hunt innocent creatures. If you already have a feliway, and if your schedule permits it, the only other thing I would suggest is much more playing with her BEFORE you both go to bed (and ideally before you feed her.) Sounds like you need to tire her out a bit more - exercise can get quite vigorous, lots of cat-wranglers recommend you should keep them leaping / running / skittering until they get a bit out of breath. Remember cats' usual cycle is to hunt / eat / sleep / sleep / sleep / hunt / eat /sleep.  it might be that she's just full of energy, rather than mad as a brush and full of hidden neurotic anger . then again we are talking about a cat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2017)

Lots of playing in the evening was what I was going to suggest. I know it's difficult to find the time sometimes, but finding some way to tire her out and get rid of her bugger energy (that's what we call it in this house - bugger energy) could potentially help. Could be that when her old pal was still around they'd have moments of playing with each other when you weren't around, and at the very least the interaction would have been mentally stimulating. Without that there are all sorts of boxes that will need ticking. It might also help if you could make a few changes around the house to introduce more interactive elements to her life, so she can keep herself mentally occupied. I've got Peggy interested in one of those ball feeder things. Since she's a nut for biscuits but I don't  let her have too many, I put some in there and she's learned to nose it around the floor to get biscuits to drop out. She's a bit too good at it tbh  A vet recommended to me to hide bits of food around the house as well, so that they have to hunt and forage and simulate some of that natural cat behaviour.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 18, 2017)

Out two used to be fuckers for that. Nothing like sharp claws reaching under the duvet and sinking into your feet to have you waking up cursing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2017)

Spoke to the vet about Beaker's test results today. Apparently she has the bloods of a much younger cat  The fruits of living an incredibly lazy life.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2017)

Excellent news! Good on ya, Beaker


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 18, 2017)

moose said:


> This one was most disgruntled last night, as he kept coming in soaking wet and having to be tea-towelled. I don't think he realises, because it never gets through his fur to his skin.
> 
> View attachment 98935


 
is he related to the late james robertson justice?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 18, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Adopting this little three legged sweetie this week.



I think I'm in love.


----------



## KatyF (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks all for suggestions and solidarity! We've started having more play time before bed which hopefully will work, and I'm getting her a new scratchy activity centre thing to see how she gets on with that. We had a much better night last night, not sure if thats because I'd put fresh sheets on as she loves fresh bedding!


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 19, 2017)

Bit of Victorian whimsy: early book compilation of popular beliefs, myths, tales and folklore about 'em:



This 19th-Century Book Chronicles Victorians' Strange Cat Fears And Fascinations


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 19, 2017)

It was stressful but i got my little cat family through. 

Little one came on heat over xmas which was a slight surprise as we weren't entirely sure how old she was. So Lester got all loved up and we had to keep them separate for three days before we could get Lester neutered. They were whittering at each other for days - I've never had loved up cats before. The little one became really affectionate so was able to give her cuddles for first time ever. 

So Lester's done now and I'm hoping I can afford to get Esther done next month. What surprised me was that my other cat, Chester, who was neutered last year, also started to become quite amorous towards Esther, even though he's got no equipment. 

And the previous lot of flea treatment we bought didn't work so chester and Lester were beginning to pull their own fur out - and have little bald spots all over. I've been feeling like a really terrible cat owner lately. so now we have stuff that works and that seems to have got rid of the little bastards (fleas) for now. Cats are starting to look a bit healthier again. Lester's been moping about lately too - but last couple of days he's been getting back to his old self. I've spent that last two evenings pinned down under him on the sofa! 

The little one likes bathtime now 





Lester being strange in the kitchen 





too many cats!! :-p (i love it really) 





At midnight Esther decided to climb the clothes horse





Esther likes my lap too.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 19, 2017)

He's a cute little fella.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 19, 2017)

Peggy's snoring.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 20, 2017)

Reba's clear to come with us today, looking forward to introducing her to her new home!


----------



## Libertad (Jan 20, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Reba's clear to come with us today, looking forward to introducing her to her new home!



The best of luck to you both, it's going to be a fun evening.


----------



## Manter (Jan 20, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Yeah she (Reba) is lovely.  18months old, lost her leg to a dog attack about a year ago apparently so she'll have no problem coping.
> 
> The dog and cat home said they only had two cats un-reserved, one 10 years old and the other 18months old and three legged.  We were looking for a couple of cats, mother and kitten or two kittens.
> 
> ...


Where are you? Cat homes near us basically say they are overrun and if you leave your cat it is quite likely to be put down


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 20, 2017)

Bristol, this was at the Bristol Dog and Cat's Home.  I don't think this is the usual situation as it was mentioned with surprise.  Although we were at Holly Hedge sanctuary earlier that day and they looked like they had plenty of space...


----------



## Cloo (Jan 20, 2017)

Impressed to find Vastra atop the new fridge yesterday, where she sat for a while looking very imperious:


----------



## Cloo (Jan 20, 2017)

She was in a funny old mood yesterday. Gsv's between contracts and I was working from home, and she definitely had her 'exploring feet on', she was popping in and out of the cat flap, padding around the place, jumping on new things, hopping behind us on our chairs, standing on the table looking at our laptops, emitting random mews. She's always pretty friendly but usually more sedentary.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 20, 2017)

Come home this evening to find that Casper has got a new "dap" mark on his nose - nothing severe but he's definitely been given a bit of a biff . . . but would it be FiFi or Clive?


----------



## oryx (Jan 20, 2017)

Manter said:


> Where are you? Cat homes near us basically say they are overrun and if you leave your cat it is quite likely to be put down



 that's worrying - both Celia Hammond & The Cats Protection League say they have a non-destruction policy so 'interesting' if others don't.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 21, 2017)

So Reba came home yesterday, we thought from the sanctuary shee might be a bit nervous and scared and take some time acclimatising.  Couldn't have been more wrong, let her out of the carrier, gave her an hour on her own to explore and she is now lady of the manor! 
She loves people and you get special love if you scratch the bit of her neck she can't reach cause of her missing back leg. She's such a sweet little thing, comes when you call her name like a Siamese or similar.
She's taken over the pouffe as her home ignoring all cat beds, as is traditional and is also a big Breaking Bad fan!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2017)

She is lovely!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 21, 2017)

Beautiful. I will announce her arrival to our 4


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 21, 2017)

Whagwan she looks ace, and thoroughly delighted to be in such a nice home


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2017)

Whagwan said:


>


 


looks like she's doing her best to co-ordinate with the stripes on the pouffe


----------



## petee (Jan 21, 2017)

she looks right at home!
(((3-legged cats))) (i knew one once)


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 21, 2017)

Cuteness overload!!!

I adopted this little guy after his mother abandoned him. He's adorable!


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2017)

Oooh, he's lovely! So's Reba! Hope they both settle in well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 21, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Cuteness overload!!!
> 
> I adopted this little guy after his mother abandoned him. He's adorable!



omg, is this him now? Are you hand feeding? I WANT TO CUP HIM IN MY HAND!!!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 21, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> omg, is this him now? Are you hand feeding? I WANT TO CUP HIM IN MY HAND!!!


That was when I found out his mother had abandoned him. He was just two days old.
I've been hand feeding him. I made up a mixture with some egg yoke and skimmed milk, and fed him with this from a syringe for the first day. I've since bought kitten formula and feeding bottles, and I've been hand feeding him. It's a full-time job. I didn't realise what was involved until I did some research. They can't 'use the toilet' on their own for the first two or three weeks. Their mother encourages it by licking them, and she cleans it up with her tongue. Apparently I have to emulate this, but I prefer not to use my tongue ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Cuteness overload!!!
> 
> I adopted this little guy after his mother abandoned him. He's adorable!



That's incredible. Totally amazing. I thought our Odin was tiny when we got him.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2017)

Katness is actually now growing into her ears.





Amazing what 6 months can do.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 21, 2017)

Kittens are amazing when their ears are still so big. Kittens are just amazing.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Kittens are amazing when their ears are still so big. Kittens are just amazing.



I know! I'm tempted by some more, but not sure I can afford the insurance.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2017)

Mostly as I'm a soft bastard who is paying out 32 quid a month for Pet Plan. Still for the joy they give


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 21, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky my boy cat had the best bat ears when he was a kitten. They were like sails  Katness is a beauty.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 21, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> UnderAnOpenSky my boy cat had the best bat ears when he was a kitten. They were like sails  Katness is a beauty.



They are such funny things.  

She is a beautiful. Except when she is being a dick.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 22, 2017)

She reminds me more and more of Chrissie Hynde with every pic! (it's the eyeliner)


----------



## stavros (Jan 22, 2017)

I got Missy to dance to the Prodigy's _Voodoo People_ earlier. She was sat on the table next to my laptop in a slightly jumpy mood, so I waved my hand in front of her in time with the beat and she seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 22, 2017)

And, on the seventh day, the Kitteh-Pooh rested.

With her head on the pillow.

Tucked up in a blankie.


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2017)

oryx said:


> that's worrying - both Celia Hammond & The Cats Protection League say they have a non-destruction policy so 'interesting' if others don't.


London is overrun. Dogs too. First side effect of austerity- people decide they can't look after their pets. Bet friend of mine has had people hear what operation etc will cost and just walk away, leaving cats and dogs on their doorstep.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> She reminds me more and more of Chrissie Hynde with every pic! (it's the eyeliner)


 
needs guitar photo-shopping in.

although i doubt that katness shares ms hynde's views on vegetarianism



stavros said:


> I got Missy to dance to the Prodigy's _Voodoo People_ earlier. She was sat on the table next to my laptop in a slightly jumpy mood, so I waved my hand in front of her in time with the beat and she seemed to enjoy it.


 
videos, plz



Bakunin said:


> And, on the seventh day, the Kitteh-Pooh rested.


 
settling down for hibernation?



Manter said:


> London is overrun. Dogs too. First side effect of austerity- people decide they can't look after their pets. Bet friend of mine has had people hear what operation etc will cost and just walk away, leaving cats and dogs on their doorstep.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 23, 2017)

One more photo of Reba just to show how quickly she has become a happy member of the family...


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 23, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> One more photo of Reba just to show how quickly she has become a happy member of the family...



'I can haz belleh..?'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 23, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> One more photo of Reba just to show how quickly she has become a happy member of the family...



It's like she's been with you for years! She's fab.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 23, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> One more photo of Reba just to show how quickly she has become a happy member of the family...



She's a shy little thing isn't she


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 23, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> That was when I found out his mother had abandoned him. He was just two days old.
> I've been hand feeding him. I made up a mixture with some egg yoke and skimmed milk, and fed him with this from a syringe for the first day. I've since bought kitten formula and feeding bottles, and I've been hand feeding him. It's a full-time job. I didn't realise what was involved until I did some research. They can't 'use the toilet' on their own for the first two or three weeks. Their mother encourages it by licking them, and she cleans it up with her tongue. Apparently I have to emulate this, but I prefer not to use my tongue ...



If it has not already been suggested - use dampened cotton buds / tissue as needed, but be as gentle as you can.

Best of luck --- hope you are good with "cat-naps" for sleeping.

I had this with the blackbird "dayold" chick I reared ... rbb - Blackbird rescue


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 23, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> If it has not already been suggested - use dampened cotton buds / tissue as needed, but be as gentle as you can.
> 
> Best of luck --- hope you are good with "cat-naps" for sleeping.
> 
> I had this with the blackbird "dayold" chick I reared ... rbb - Blackbird rescue


Cheers... I'm using tissues and baby wipes.
Fair play for adopting the blackbird.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 25, 2017)

We're going to need daily photographic updates of the little one's progress.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 25, 2017)

Peggy waiting for her dinner even though she'd only just bothered to eat her breakfast.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2017)

Big Zooplus order. Quite a few new ones. They turning theyre nose up at most of them and clearly want to be fed whiskers. 

Ive also had to start shouting at Katness as asking nicely or making a kitten like squeak isnt working. 

She thinks the best way to tell me shes hungry or doesn't like the nice looking pouches that were delivered is by using my leg as scratching post or attempting to climb up me. Bloody painful if I'm not wearing thick trousers.


----------



## stavros (Jan 26, 2017)

I received reports from a neighbour this evening that she'd seen Missy stalking the neighbourhood, essentially glaring at and scaring other cats. That's my girl!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 27, 2017)

Beaker approves of sick days.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 27, 2017)

UPDATE


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 27, 2017)

That's you set for the day then


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 27, 2017)

She's pissed off now because I had to get up for a wee


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Beaker approves of sick days.
> 
> View attachment 99481




She's very distinctive!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm thinking of ordering this as a valentines day card....


----------



## Me76 (Jan 28, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 99560 I'm thinking of ordering this as a valentines day card....


Ooo.  Where from??


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy waiting for her dinner even though she'd only just bothered to eat her breakfast.


 


is that a hand trap waiting to spring?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 28, 2017)

My sister found me the link... 

https://www.veronicadearly.com/product-category/gifts/things-with-cats-on/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 28, 2017)

Peggy sits in front of Charlie's ashes when I'm ignoring her. She doesn't jump up there at any other time. Only when she's desperate for attention and I'm not giving her any.

"Maybe if I stand in front of the cat you _really_ love."

Gorgeous little bugger


----------



## stavros (Jan 28, 2017)

There was a massive mental session yesterday evening, with lots of skidding on my downstairs laminate floor.


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2017)

Missy managed to climb all the way up the back of a swivel office chair earlier in a random fit of madness. She's now sleeping it off on said chair, as is her wont.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 30, 2017)

One of ours has gone to the vet today to get the, you know, *snip snip*.

We had to starve him from last night, he was soo unhappy in the carrier. And when I left I could hear his sister crying for him (they haven't spent a second apart since they were born). Now I'm just picturing him alone and scared at the vets surrounded by strangers


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 30, 2017)

smmudge said:


> One of ours has gone to the vet today to get the, you know, *snip snip*.
> 
> We had to starve him from last night, he was soo unhappy in the carrier. And when I left I could hear his sister crying for him (they haven't spent a second apart since they were born). Now I'm just picturing him alone and scared at the vets surrounded by strangers



Hope he makes a swift recovery. 

Katness was terrible, she hates car journeys at the best of times. Odin missed her so much that he kept jumping on her when she returned. Not exactly what she wanted!


----------



## Me76 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm glad we got our two done together.  Neither of them had to have a day alone and they both knew what had gone on with the other one.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 30, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> We're going to need daily photographic updates of the little one's progress.


The little guy hasn't been well since his mother abandoned him. Maybe that's _why_ she abandoned him? I did my best to fix him but he died last night... Gutted I am


----------



## oryx (Jan 30, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> The little guy hasn't been well since his mother abandoned him. Maybe that's _why_ she abandoned him? I did my best to fix him but he died last night... Gutted I am



So very sad - but good that at the end of his life he was cared for and loved. Sorry


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 30, 2017)

That is very sad. I'm sorry it didn't work out for the little mite.


----------



## bimble (Jan 30, 2017)

You're lovely you are Saul Goodman , sorry about the tiny one.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 30, 2017)

Sad news


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 30, 2017)

oryx said:


> So very sad - but good that at the end of his life was cared for and loved. Sorry





Vintage Paw said:


> That is very sad. I'm sorry it didn't work out for the little mite.





bimble said:


> You're lovely you are Saul Goodman , sorry about the tiny one.





twentythreedom said:


> Sad news



Thanks... I'm gonna miss the little fella. 

He was touch and go from the time I found him, and I didn't really expect him to last the first night. Poor little fella.


----------



## stavros (Jan 30, 2017)

The obsession with the washing machine continues.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2017)

(((Saul Goodman)))


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 31, 2017)

Really sorry for the loss of Bubba ((( Saul Goodman )))


----------



## KatyF (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Saul Goodman but good on you for looking after him.

More advice please! I started giving mine wet food when Barts was ill as the vet recommended it - previously they'd both just had dry food. Delilah seemed to have got used to it so I continued after Barts departed. Recently she's just licking the food and not really eating a lot of it, but is still eating the dry food. Should I be concerned? 

Also it looks like one of her teeth have fallen out (after she stopped with the wet food) - she's not in any discomfort and still using that side to have dry food and treats - do I need to take her to the vets?


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2017)

I had a seriously psycho cat on my hands this morning, deciding she was hungry and thought my legs looked tasty. I now have a rather impressive cut right down my left shin.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 2, 2017)

Saw Colin at my mum's the other day, he's fine, enjoying living with (and dominating) three dogs. As full of the joys of spring as ever 

(apologies for the poor quality pic)


----------



## smmudge (Feb 3, 2017)

Colin looks stern! Wouldn't wanna mess with him.

Why does one of my cats (not sure which one, could be the boy could be the girl) occasionally smell of horrible stinky old socks?? Not all the time, just once in a while


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 3, 2017)

^keep a watch on this smudge - my late loancat was usually impeccable but suddenly got really stinky once - so I wondered why he suddenly smelled like old socks and wet dog. Then I realised that the streak of funny-looking stuff on his head wasn't a bit of old spilled paint or glue or spiderweb, but pus from an infected bite which had been worsening by the day. so please check that cat for puncture wounds/bites which may have been infected. Vet will sort it straight away with an antibiotic jab and it's not life threatening! (and it might not even be a wound at all, of course ... it's just that your precise  description of the smell, exactly like manky feet, jogged my memory.) Check them both over, eh?


----------



## Me76 (Feb 3, 2017)

My kittens are getting nearer to their first birthday (18 march) shockingly.  I don't want them to not be kittens any more.  

We were watching the cheetah programme on tv yesterday and saw so many of their traits in the big cats.  

Cats are just cats, no matter how big or small, it's lovely.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 3, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Cats are just cats, no matter how big or small, it's lovely.


 
indeed

although with some cats, it's not a good idea to decline when they want chin scritches


----------



## Me76 (Feb 3, 2017)

At the end of the programme last night he said about meeting one of the kitten cheetahs he had been watching for 18momths a year later and how he was really offended that she didn't acknowledge him. But he sat for a bit and then she came over and licked him on the face. 


Being licked on the face. By a cheetah.


----------



## oryx (Feb 3, 2017)

In today's cat and kitten news, Zoe and Paddy are fighting for supremacy over the favourite bed. Zoe commandeered it first, then Paddy took it over and used it for several days. Now Zoe has gone back to using it*.

I wouldn't care if it was a pet bed with a fluffy blanket and heated pad. It's an old hessian shopping bag I left on the spare bedroom floor.

*only because Paddy now prefers the box that Antelope's new shoes arrived in yesterday, which is far too small for him, but cats.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 4, 2017)

A couple of pics came up on my facecrack 'on this day'

5 years ago: This is 'Cola', she slept im our house over a cold winter and before i could get her checked at vets for a chip she left.( Id flyered locally and she seemed to be stray in the area) 






My boys Bob and Blue 4 years ago






And well because why not, Moe with a worm this morning and Beau being goofy moonface


----------



## smmudge (Feb 4, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> ^keep a watch on this smudge - my late loancat was usually impeccable but suddenly got really stinky once - so I wondered why he suddenly smelled like old socks and wet dog. Then I realised that the streak of funny-looking stuff on his head wasn't a bit of old spilled paint or glue or spiderweb, but pus from an infected bite which had been worsening by the day. so please check that cat for puncture wounds/bites which may have been infected. Vet will sort it straight away with an antibiotic jab and it's not life threatening! (and it might not even be a wound at all, of course ... it's just that your precise  description of the smell, exactly like manky feet, jogged my memory.) Check them both over, eh?



Aw thanks for the heads up, they are both fine and since that post they've smelled fine, it seems to just be a funny smell that one of them gets then it goes as quickly as it comes. We were wondering if it had something to do with developing scent glands or something like that, they're about 5 months old so just coming out of proper kittenhood. Also they don't go out so don't really come into contact with much that can bite them....except each other....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 4, 2017)

Cats' feet sometimes smell of feet. If that's of any help.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 4, 2017)

Ozzie has a very stinky bum sometimes.  I've never had a cat's bum smell all so much before!!


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 4, 2017)

She's so dignified.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 5, 2017)

Vastra's  new favourite spot. 






Also been having some super-amusing freakouts lately, as there's still lots of little bits of building debris to chase while miaowing insanely at the ceiling, then diving underneath the sofa, then skidding into the kitchen.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2017)

Cloo said:


> Vastra's new favourite spot.


 
you need a


----------



## Me76 (Feb 5, 2017)

Orson has fallen off the sofa twice today.  He's lying there and stretches and just doesn't seem to notice his centre of balance go.  

I laughed both times, obviously.


----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Orson has fallen off the sofa twice today.  He's lying there and stretches and just doesn't seem to notice his centre of balance go.
> 
> I laughed both times, obviously.



That was the single funniest thing my childhood cat ever did, falling into a waste paper basket by the sofa. She climbed back up, looked at us as if to say "Nothing to see here" and then went back to sleep.


----------



## stavros (Feb 6, 2017)

Contorting themselves into what appear to be awkward positions is just one of cats' many attributes.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 7, 2017)

Cuteness












The joy of 4 cats, is there is usually one of the lovely little goons around at any given point. Up to the sum of 4xgoons


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 7, 2017)

Looking at Esther, she seems quite wide now, and her nipples have turned pink. Also, her personality has completely changed. 

I think she's going to have kittens!!


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 7, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Looking at Esther, she seems quite wide now, and her nipples have turned pink. Also, her personality has completely changed.
> 
> I think she's going to have kittens!!



Make sure you get her done as soon as possible and do not let her out once she's had the kittens and been done. They can fall pregnant extremely quickly after giving birth.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 7, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Make sure you get her done as soon as possible and do not let her out once she's had the kittens and been done. They can fall pregnant extremely quickly after giving birth.


Yeah. We were caught short because we didn't know how old she was. We have a loving home for any potential kittens already, and she will be down the vets as soon as possible.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Cuteness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I obviously need more cats.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I obviously need more cats.


 


AuntiStella said:


> I think she's going to have kittens!!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2017)

Our little fella is looking less and less like a kitten every day.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 7, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Yeah. We were caught short because we didn't know how old she was. We have a loving home for any potential kittens already, and she will be down the vets as soon as possible.



Ours was a stray who turned up and dropped three kittens in our spare room.  we were very glad for google!


----------



## petee (Feb 7, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Make sure you get her done as soon as possible and do not let her out once she's had the kittens and been done. They can fall pregnant extremely quickly after giving birth.


"fall pregnant" I've always liked that phrase


----------



## Mab (Feb 8, 2017)

stavros said:


> That was the single funniest thing my childhood cat ever did, falling into a waste paper basket by the sofa. She climbed back up, looked at us as if to say "Nothing to see here" and then went back to sleep.



Or, they get right back up and say hey, I meant to do that.


----------



## Mab (Feb 8, 2017)

My lovely darlings just busted my humidifier! Racing through the house one jumped over the other didn't make it and BANG! Water everywhere. Tried even taking the back off and cleaning all the works---must be damaged motor. These two have really wreaked a lot of things but what are you going to do--they are our dears.


----------



## BassJunkie (Feb 9, 2017)

Gus the colossal cat insists he can fit in any box.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 9, 2017)

BassJunkie said:


> Gus the colossal cat insists he can fit in any box.View attachment 100186



Well, it is HIS box! Doesn't it have his photograph on it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2017)

We've decided that we need to regulate how much Katness is eating, as it seems to be her favourite hobby and she has decided that she is quite happy being an indoors cat. She is very upset about this and has spent most of the day let us know about it. 

How much do you feed yours? We've gone off the side of the whiskers box to start with, so she's getting 200g of wet food and 20g dry. Have we gone to low? She's 8 months now.


----------



## BassJunkie (Feb 9, 2017)

Is Katness a Maine Coon too?  She looks like it.  Gus and his brother Larry get through up to 10 100g pouches per day between them (depending on whether I'm working from home or not) and we just keep the dry food topped up.  They eat whatever's put down, but don't seem to become overweight.  Gus is 7KG but not remotely 'overweight', he's literally big boned.  They do go out though so have the run of the neighbourhood.

They're 6 years old now though so fully grown.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2017)

BassJunkie said:


> Is Katness a Maine Coon too?  She looks like it.  Gus and his brother Larry get through up to 10 100g pouches per day between them (depending on whether I'm working from home or not) and we just keep the dry food topped up.  They eat whatever's put down, but don't seem to become overweight.  Gus is 7KG but not remotely 'overweight', he's literally big boned.  They do go out though so have the run of the neighbourhood.
> 
> They're 6 years old now though so fully grown.



No. She pure moggy. I don't think she's fully grown yet, but don't think she will be a big cat. Odin who's a similar age I'm less comfortable concerned about as he loves being out. I don't know if we're worrying to much, but my other half is a bit paranoid as one of her childhood cats had health problems from being overweight.

Edit: Do you mean the one further up the page? That's Odin. This is Katness


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 9, 2017)

200g wet food + 20g dry per day is not bad, and definitely not massive overfeeding. Late loancat, who was a large, long, heavy (near 6kilos) lanky beast who had access to outside but wasn't particularly active otherwise, would wolf down at least 3 x 85g pouches on most days and graze on dry as well. 3 x 85g = 255 g / day of wet, and on very cold days or if he'd been racing around a lot he could polish off 4 pouches easily. Never got obese, never begged or fought for more food (though he'd steal special-treat human food right off your fork) and very rarely ate his way to the bottom of the bowl - in fact probably a good percentage of that wet food got thrown away because he'd lose interest and wouldn't go back to anything old or congealed.

OTOH on extra-lazy days when he'd done nothing he wouldn't want more than 2 pouches (170g). So I think that if anything Katniss might be a little bit underfed ... which is a lot better than being a little bit overfed, in the long run, but you don't need to be too worried.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 9, 2017)

Each brand of food will have different guidelines as they'll contain differing amounts of calories. Your feeding guide should be based on how much the cat currently weighs, and whether you want them to stay that weight, lose weight, or gain weight. 

For example, the feeding guide on a particular type of Royal Canin dry food looks as follows:






So, if your Norwegian Forest cat weights 6kg and they are overweight you want to be feeding them 58g of that food a day. When they reach their ideal weight you want to switch to feeding them 72g of that food a day. Different types of food might have different amounts. 

So there is no one size fits all answer to how much to feed her. Certainly, if she's still growing you don't want to be too strict with calorie reduction because she still needs those calories. But once she's fully grown you should get her weighed, and then follow the guide on the side of her food to work out how much she needs.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Each brand of food will have different guidelines as they'll contain differing amounts of calories. Your feeding guide should be based on how much the cat currently weighs, and whether you want them to stay that weight, lose weight, or gain weight.
> 
> For example, the feeding guide on a particular type of Royal Canin dry food looks as follows:
> 
> ...



This. I do find the time of the year makes a difference too - just as we like to eat a bit more in the winter so Jangles will sometimes request an extra pouch. When it's very hot she might have a bit less, it tends to balance out. 

You might find as the weather warms that Katness goes out more - Jangles is a lazy lump during winter who only goes out for a brief period and spends all day in front of the electric heater. In Summer she is out all day and looks less like a little pudding.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 9, 2017)

And while this has no basis in any evidence or science I've been reading (apart from for humans), I'd rather a cat have a tiny (just a bit) extra flub than a little less than they need. The reason for this is that many of the most common cat illnesses end up with them losing a lot of weight, and if they've got less than they need to begin with they'll have less to fall back on. Granted, this is largely based on my own experiences with Charlie, who was skin and bones when he was first diagnosed, and who wouldn't have been in quite so dire a state if he'd still had a bit more meat on his bones before his super-strict diet.

I know it's difficult to balance, because diabetes is a common illness for cats too, which is caused by obesity and in all likelihood the hideous amounts of sugars in cheap food. But it's near impossible to know what's 'right' for a cat because there's precious little nutritional research on them, and they can't fucking tell you how they feel.


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2017)

The stupid little psycho tried to attack my ankles as I was ironing this evening.


----------



## oryx (Feb 9, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> We've decided that we need to regulate how much Katness is eating, as it seems to be her favourite hobby and she has decided that she is quite happy being an indoors cat. She is very upset about this and has spent most of the day let us know about it.
> 
> How much do you feed yours? We've gone off the side of the whiskers box to start with, so she's getting 200g of wet food and 20g dry. Have we gone to low? She's 8 months now.



Ours have half to one sachet each three times a day.

They are now regularly demanding elevenses, afternoon tea & midnight feast on top of that.

Paddy, our new(ish) cat is adorable but is one greedy little sod. There have been several occasions when I have been eating lunch at home and have been a second away from finding myself nibbling one end of the toast and a tabby cat the other.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you again everyone. It's start a new regime, they've been fed almost as often as they ask up till now. Slight problem is we mix and match food, as I've said we don't really want them eating Whiskers, but I'm guessing it must be similar. As we're in a lot at the moment it's been spread over lots of meals. 

Katness is just very nervous I think when it comes to going out, but it's only been about a month since we've been letting them.  She likes to sit in the door and ventured out a little at first, but seems to be have decided its not for her. We're hoping when we are out and about when it's warmer that she will follow.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm freaking obsessed with this cat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2017)

Peggy quack-barks. It's quite something. (This is not Peggy.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2017)

This is clearly the sound of a tiny man who has realised he's trapped inside the body of a cat for the rest of time

"No, no, no, noooo"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2017)

Mr. Kippers is now staring at me with a "What was THAT?!" face


Vintage Paw said:


> This is clearly the sound of a tiny man who has realised he's trapped inside the body of a cat for the rest of time
> 
> "No, no, no, noooo"


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 11, 2017)

FiFi has just bitten me in a "clamped her teeth on my wrist firmly" type bite. Suffice to say that I don't think she's impressed with cat noises


----------



## Manter (Feb 11, 2017)

We feed idiot cat a royal canin dry food designed for indoor, long haired cats, mixed with a teeth cleaning one that is higher fat, so we don't give him too much of hat. He has as much of that as he wants- we just keep it topped up. And then he gets two pouches a day of wet food- usually the raw applaws. He eats most of it, but if it conceals he just leaves it, despite TN insisting we mix it up and leave it there (and give him fresh food too. Actually quite bizarre but has never felt worth a fight)

I have never calculated how much it costs us as I'd probably go into shock- the Northerner gets grumpy periodically and buys felix or something, which the idiot (not perhaps quite such an idiot) ignores.

He needs to stay slim as he has a heart murmur. If he gets fat, he's toast. But he seems to self regulate quite well. He rarely begs for food and if he does I top up his dry stuff unless it's actually time to feed him (8am or 8pm). And he ignores human food- except crispy duck and really expensive jamon.


----------



## hegley (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Me76 (Feb 11, 2017)

Cats' hearing is phenomenal.  

Today, Orson was inside and playing with the noisy mouse that Ozzie tends to think of as hers (as she does most of their toys) and she came running in the cat flap from the garden and nicked it off of him.


----------



## stavros (Feb 11, 2017)

Missy showed some serious loyalty during the rugby today, getting back on my lap I think four times after breaks to get a drink or have a piss. I sure she'll be back for MOTD later too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 12, 2017)

next door's cat was unimpressed with me for not letting her in (to their front door) this afternoon


----------



## stavros (Feb 13, 2017)

Some testing of Newton's laws of gravity this evening, by casually pushing stuff off the table for no apparent reason*.



*That is, nothing apparent to me, a puny human.


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 13, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> next door's cat was unimpressed with me for not letting her in (to their front door) this afternoon



Midnight is equally unimpressed with the staff and standard of service. Her other human gave her a slice of chicken, but forgot to break it into kitteh-sized pieces. Summoned (loudly) to provide said service, I accidentally forgot myself while doing my duty and nicknameded her;

'Hooverpig.'

She has eaten her snack and departed in high dudgeon.

HIGH DUDGEON, says the parting glare as she exited the room.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2017)

I learned a new word today. Dudgeon.


----------



## Mab (Feb 13, 2017)

Bakunin said:


> Midnight is equally unimpressed with the staff and standard of service. Her other human gave her a slice of chicken, but forgot to break it into kitteh-sized pieces. Summoned (loudly) to provide said service, I accidentally forgot myself while doing my duty and nicknameded her;
> 
> 'Hooverpig.'
> 
> ...


"Hooverpig" fantastic! What a keeper


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2017)

Peggy is my favourite snowslug. That's a new name she's earned recently.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 14, 2017)

Ginger seems to be losing his inhibitions. He's becoming very affectionate of late.


----------



## petee (Feb 14, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I learned a new word today. Dudgeon.


one of a curious class of words ending in -geon
surgeon
sturgeon
dungeon
dudgeon
i think luncheon fits in there too
all from norman french i believe


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 14, 2017)

Reba has been here for three weeks so is allowed out now.  She doesn't go far yet, just pops out the catflap for 5 minutes than comes back in.  She'll stay out if I'm having a spliff but mainly she loves people so much she wants to be where we are...





She was genuinely asleep like this the other day:


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 14, 2017)

awwww bless it. love her curly front paws.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 14, 2017)

She's an absolute beauty.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2017)

She's super cute. 

We're totally daft. On holiday at the moment and keep seeing cats everywhere and talking about our two in their absence.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 14, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 99560 I'm thinking of ordering this as a valentines day card....


I bought this for the OH for our anniversary, which is today.  He loved it.  I told him about the other version that has beer as the third thing.  He asked whether they can do a love square!


----------



## Me76 (Feb 14, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> She's super cute.
> 
> We're totally daft. On holiday at the moment and keep seeing cats everywhere and talking about our two in their absence.


The cats is one of our main topics of conversation.   I don't think there's a day when we don't talk about them as if they weren't there.


----------



## Manter (Feb 14, 2017)

Idiot cat jumped into the bath thinking (I assume) it was empty. It wasn't. 

Under all that fur, he's a skinny creature.


----------



## bimble (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm ill (flu type thing) and the cat is definitely knows I'm not ok and is being really chilled and patient. 
Just read that he could catch my human virus from me (!). So maybe i shouldn't let him sleep on my feet even though he's the best hot water bottle ever.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2017)

Me76 said:


> I bought this for the OH for our anniversary, which is today.  He loved it.  I told him about the other version that has beer as the third thing.  He asked whether they can do a love square!



It went down well this end as well. So we'll I'm buying a small frame so we can stick it on the wall.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 14, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It went down well this end as well. So we'll I'm buying a small frame so we can stick it on the wall.


Us too!!!


----------



## Me76 (Feb 14, 2017)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat jumped into the bath thinking (I assume) it was empty. It wasn't.
> 
> Under all that fur, he's a skinny creature.


They only do it once!   With my old nuttacat he did when I was in the bath which was fun. 

 I am totally waiting for Ozzie to do it as she is obsessed with the bath and has been since tiny.  I'm always tense when she's around when I'm in it.


----------



## Manter (Feb 14, 2017)

Me76 said:


> They only do it once!   With my old nuttacat he did when I was in the bath which was fun.
> 
> I am totally waiting for Ozzie to do it as she is obsessed with the bath and has been since tiny.  I'm always tense when she's around when I'm in it.


He just sort of floated in shock.  Didn't even scrabble to get out, was just wide eyed and mewing pitifully


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2017)

Me76 said:


> They only do it once!   With my old nuttacat he did when I was in the bath which was fun.
> 
> I am totally waiting for Ozzie to do it as she is obsessed with the bath and has been since tiny.  I'm always tense when she's around when I'm in it.



Ours love bath time! They both sit on the edge and stick paws in the bubbles. They come running when they here the sound of taps. Odin sometimes lets the end of his tail dip in the water and I've taken the opportunity to wash the whole thing for him. He looks slightly confused when jumps of and the whole thing is wet. Katness half fell on once because Odin pushed the her, but she hasn't been to deterred about hanging out with me whilst I'm having a soak.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2017)

Plus it makes having a bath even nicer when you have two kittens chilling with you. 

I'm going to have to stop calling them kittens soon though. Babies are growing up


----------



## Me76 (Feb 14, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Plus it makes having a bath even nicer when you have two kittens chilling with you.
> 
> I'm going to have to stop calling them kittens soon though. Babies are growing up


I love it when Ozzie hangs with me in the bath.

  And I'm totally the same on calling them kittens.  A month and they are a year old.  Three months and they will have been with us a year.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 14, 2017)

was in bed watching walking dead on my laptop when bella decided she wanted a cosy place to chill


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 14, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> was in bed watching walking dead on my laptop when bella decided she wanted a cosy place to chill



Given the proximity between Bella's fangs and your codlings, I suggest moving her off your lap is definitely not an option.


----------



## hegley (Feb 15, 2017)

Just rescued a terrified little mouse from Felix .


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 15, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> was in bed watching walking dead on my laptop when bella decided she wanted a cosy place to chill



Something tells me that was the warmest place on your body?


----------



## stavros (Feb 15, 2017)

You can tell that it's getting warmer, because for the first time in months Missy got up on the bed as I was trying to get to sleep and didn't immediately lie on my shoulder, pawing it relentlessly and purring very loudly. Instead, she started the night on the other side of the bed with a single paw resting on my leg. She later migrated to lying on top of me like normal.


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2017)

Missy, testing out the strength of my kitchen skylight;


----------



## nastybobby (Feb 16, 2017)

My nearly 19 year old cat was 'put to sleep' today. She had some kind of seizure/stroke in the early hours and could barely move after it happened. The vet said it was the kindest thing to do. Whilst it was a relief to know she won't be suffering any longer, it doesn't mean I aren't absolutely heartbroken. An ex's friend found her abandoned when she was only weeks old and I had to bottle feed her formula until she was weaned. She was such a lovely cat, with a very strong personality. I think she thought either I was a big cat or she was a little human, we were very close. My flat feels like a very different place tonight without her here. I've already wondered where she was for a second a few times. Bye Sophie, I'm really going to miss you.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 16, 2017)

Really sorry to hear that ((( nastybobby )))
RIP Sophie.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 16, 2017)

My condolences about Sophie nastybobby  - May she rest in peace. Keep thinking of happy memories, I'm sure you have plenty of those.


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2017)

Whilst 19 is a very impressive age, it doesn't make it any easier. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Rip Sophie.


----------



## petee (Feb 16, 2017)

(((sophie)))
so sorry nastybobby


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 16, 2017)

So sorry, nastybobby.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear that nastybobby  She sounds ace. Run free, Sophie.


----------



## oryx (Feb 16, 2017)

Condolences, nastybobby. Sounds like she was a great cat (and lucky to have an owner who saw her from hand-feeding to 19).


----------



## nogojones (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear nastybobby. Always a sad time


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 17, 2017)

Condolences nastybobby - always terrible to lose a cat, but a 19-year-old you raised from a kitten with a bottle must be particularly wrenching. You have done the right thing by her, though.


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 17, 2017)

Condolences for the loss of Sophie, RIP.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 17, 2017)

(((Sophie))) (((nastybobby)))


----------



## colacubes (Feb 17, 2017)

(((nastybobby))) RIP Sophie


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't think I heard her doing it, but I woke at 3am this morning to find an impressively big pile of cat vomit on my bedroom floor. Something must've gone down the wrong way, but she seems happy as Larry today.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2017)

A life with cats is a life with cat vomit.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 18, 2017)

I feel very lucky that there have only been one, very small, occasion of vomit since we had the kittens. 

Previously, with the older cats, it was a least once a week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2017)

((((nastybobby))))


----------



## moose (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry about your cat nastybobby. 
It certainly takes some getting used to around the house, after a much loved and long-lived pet has gone.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 19, 2017)

We caught Blue hunting this morning. Luckily I think he thinks it's too big for him.. Lets hope that doesn't change!


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 19, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> We caught Blue hunting this morning. Luckily I think he thinks it's too big for him.. Lets hope that doesn't change!




Bracken would have taken a seagull.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 19, 2017)

Bakunin said:


> Bracken would have taken a seagull.


Please don't tell Blue this infomation


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 19, 2017)

Just waiting for the results of my first CAT scan to come through

I'm currently laid up with back pain so in between my walking and stretching exercises I get my feet up on the sofa keeping warm under a faux fur cover

Casper has quickly adapted to my new legs out straight position and plonks himself on my lap. But now Clive's been coming over and for the first time ever I've just had him sprawled out against my leg at the same time as his brother

Usually being in this close proximity to each other often results in a bout of swearing and general dapping but this time with me being ill and really not up to refereeing a disagreement they managed to behave perfectly for nearly half an hour

It's been lovely only taken two years


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 19, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Just waiting for the results of my first CAT scan to come through


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm sure the venom and grudge Missy held against me after administering the flea drops didn't last as long as in previous months.


----------



## nastybobby (Feb 19, 2017)

moose said:


> Sorry about your cat nastybobby.
> It certainly takes some getting used to around the house, after a much loved and long-lived pet has gone.



You're bang on the money. The amount of times I've nearly called to see which room she's in. Or almost expected that 'Hello! It's tea time isn't it!' little noise she'd make as I came home. Almost grabbed a handful of free papers I used to line her litter tray with on Friday as well.


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 20, 2017)

Reba loves a tummy rub!


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Reba loves a tummy rub!



Oh, you're lucky. Missy is very much of the mind that I should look, admire, worship but not dare fucking touch her tummy.


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah, it's pretty rare but she never goes for you even when she gets tired of it.  Most you'll get is play biting with no pressure at all, quickly followed by a lick.


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2017)

One of next door's cats, who used to come into my garden before Missy moved in and scared her off, used to love rolling over on my patio for a tummy tickle. They know the emotional power the tummy has over the homo sapien, and so exploit it as much as they can.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 20, 2017)

Casper loves his tummy being tickled

FiFi has lovely soft peach coloured tummy fur that cries out for tickling but you'd be very brave of very foolish to try

Leaving Clive as an unknown. He's showing all the signs of being a tummy tickle cat but you never can tell


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm able to get in a bit of a tummy rub now and again, but I've learned to recognise the signals. Peggy won't scratch in anger, but she'll make a warning miaow and move her head towards you as if to say, "I'll bloody bite you if you don't lay off." On the very, very rare occasions mouth has reached skin, there has been no force or malice there - it is just a warning.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh Casper's a real tummy tickle tart

He's had me and Mrs Voltz giving him a three handed tummy tickle and he was purring his head off


----------



## oryx (Feb 20, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Reba loves a tummy rub!



Aw. She looks very like our Paddy in markings & belly-scratching mode except he has a white nose.

Paddy was so stressed when he came to us that he was over-grooming and had an almost bald belly - it grew back fairly quickly and now looks like Reba's.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 20, 2017)

I really like the name Reba.


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 21, 2017)

She came with it and it suits her...


----------



## stavros (Feb 21, 2017)

After a short but very purry stint on my lap, I noticed a single one of Missy's tabby hairs on my thigh. I had always thought that hairs were all a single colour, mixing together to produce the effect, but this one had four distinct parts, including dark brown, golden and white (her tummy's white).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 21, 2017)

stavros said:


> After a short but very purry stint on my lap, I noticed a single one of Missy's tabby hairs on my thigh. I had always thought that hairs were all a single colour, mixing together to produce the effect, but this one had four distinct parts, including dark brown, golden and white (her tummy's white).



its a very careful bit of evolution, so that hairs will show up on whatever they shed on


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 21, 2017)

I used to regularly be able to hold Odin upside down and tickle his tummy when he was younger. Now he is bigger and goes out I think he feels he is to dignified for that and may lose street cred.


----------



## KatyF (Feb 22, 2017)

I was ill at the weekend so the dressing gown came out. I think Delilah was a fan.


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2017)

I've never had to break the news of a death to a loved one, but surely it can't be more painful than explaining to your sleeping pussycat that you're going to have to evict them momentarily from your lap so you can take a much needed piss.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2017)

Aw, they're just kitties:


----------



## Manter (Feb 23, 2017)

Kind of love the fact they trash it


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2017)

Manter said:


> Kind of love the fact they trash it


Though it can't have been much effort for them. Those huge paws!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2017)

Mr. Kippers finding a patch of sun!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2017)

I bought ours a can of sardines on a whim when shopping earlier. Bloody hell they stink worse then cat food, but they certainly enjoyed it. Will be keeping some in stock as an occasional treat. At 40p a tin they aren't actually that more expensive then cat food!


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 24, 2017)

Esther is huge now!! Will be making a nest for her this weekend.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 24, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I bought ours a can of sardines on a whim when shopping earlier. Bloody hell they stink worse then cat food, but they certainly enjoyed it. Will be keeping some in stock as an occasional treat. At 40p a tin they aren't actually that more expensive then cat food!


be careful though.Why Fish is Dangerous for Cats | Little Big Cat


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 24, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> be careful though.Why Fish is Dangerous for Cats | Little Big Cat



I saw that one, but other ones suggest it's quite good for them. Anyway in balance it's an occasional treat and might make their fur even shiner.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 24, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I saw that one, but other ones suggest it's quite good for them. Anyway in balance it's an occasional treat and might make their fur even shiner.


i think occasional is OK. I used to give my cats an occasional tin of tuna as a treat. Before they became the luxury item they are now!


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2017)

I've had my mum to stay for a couple of days. Missy quite likes her, but all three times we sat on the sofa together my lap was the chosen one. That's true love.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 25, 2017)

We have a thing about which cat likes which person better.  But the cats actually love both of us the same, and it's more about which person will tolerate which cat more.

ETA: at any given time.  Cos they can both be so lovely and so annoying at any point


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2017)

Me76 said:


> We have a thing about which cat likes which person better.  But the cats actually love both of us the same, and it's more about which person will tolerate which cat more.



Growing up with four of us humans in the house, if we were all watching telly together and the cat walked in it would be (to our eyes) completely random who she'd choose to bless. I don't think my mum did herself any favours by insisting on closing her bedroom door at night.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't know. Not being woken up at stupid o'clock probably felt worth it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2017)

Went downstairs earlier to discover Lake Piss on the kitchen floor. Around the litter tray, under the litter tray, around the bin, under the bin, reaching across to the back door and washing machine.

Soaked it up with kitchen roll. Sprayed cat piss cleaner. Wiped up cat piss cleaner. Sprayed more. Wiped up more. Hands and knees job, this. Soap and water to follow. Scrub, scrub, scrub. Then rinsed with water. Then dried off. Had to clean under the bin and under the tray too of course.

And there I stand, broken, at the sink, and I start to wash my hands when...

*retch... hnk hnk hnk ... retch*

3 piles of vomit in the living room.

I howled at the sky.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 25, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Went downstairs earlier to discover Lake Piss on the kitchen floor. Around the litter tray, under the litter tray, around the bin, under the bin, reaching across to the back door and washing machine.
> 
> Soaked it up with kitchen roll. Sprayed cat piss cleaner. Wiped up cat piss cleaner. Sprayed more. Wiped up more. Hands and knees job, this. Soap and water to follow. Scrub, scrub, scrub. Then rinsed with water. Then dried off. Had to clean under the bin and under the tray too of course.
> 
> ...



I think your cat is broken


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2017)

She's just a pissy biscuit, with a habit of missing her tray (she has two large trays, kept clean all the time - and sometimes she uses them fine, sometimes she just goes in their vague vicinity). The vom was as a result of scarfing too much grass in too short an amount of time (a thing she does in a passive aggressive way when I haven't fed her fast enough).


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 26, 2017)

We had a similar pissing problem with FiFi. She'd manage to miss the tray so we got her a high backed tray which she also managed to miss. The one thing that did work was to get an 80 ltr storage box which is:-

Plastic
Water proof
Nearly 18" tall

So she can now jump into it and merrily piss in any direction with as little care and attention as she can be arsed to give and _viola_ no more lake piss


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 26, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> We had a similar pissing problem with FiFi. She'd manage to miss the tray so we got her a high backed tray which she also managed to miss. The one thing that did work was to get an 80 ltr storage box which is:-
> 
> Plastic
> Water proof
> ...



We got one that's a box with a cat flap on the front as they like to dig rather enthusiastically and scatter it everywhere. They still manage to get some out the door, but it's a massive improvement.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 26, 2017)

Y.E.S.

We've a cat flap shaped hole in our front door with no flap in it as a certain cat won't push open a flap with her nose


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 26, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Y.E.S.
> 
> We've a cat flap shaped hole in our front door with no flap in it as a certain cat won't push open a flap with her nose



Ours used to be like that. She'd only go out if we propped the cat flap open.

Turns out it was all a lie as we caught her sneakily using the flap herself when she thought we weren't there to open it for her.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 26, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Y.E.S.
> 
> We've a cat flap shaped hole in our front door with no flap in it as a certain cat won't push open a flap with her nose



Tbf I had to leave the door propped open for a fair while until Katness would use it.

I want a catflap now. Odin is loving being out and I want him to come and go as he likes. Katness will only go out if you leave the door open and goes mental if it's shut. Thing is her behaviour in the house is becoming increasingly manic and I really think she'd benefit from it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 26, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Turns out it was all a lie as we caught her sneakily using the flap herself when she thought we weren't there to open it for her.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I don't know. Not being woken up at stupid o'clock probably felt worth it.



Yes, that was her (Mum's) reasoning. I've got used to it, and, after an initial frantic pawing-and-purring session on my shoulder/back once my head hits the pillow, she then usually happily curls up on my legs and doesn't disturb me until the morning.


----------



## bimble (Feb 27, 2017)

Anyone else's cat into tidying up ? Mine likes to clear all surfaces, so whatever i leave on the table (pens, a banana, wireless mouse etc) he helpfully pushes everything off the edge onto the floor.


----------



## hegley (Feb 27, 2017)

bimble said:


> Anyone else's cat into tidying up ? Mine likes to clear all surfaces, so whatever i leave on the table (pens, a banana, wireless mouse etc) he helpfully pushes everything off the edge onto the floor.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 27, 2017)

Literally one of the funniest things on the internet ^


----------



## bimble (Feb 27, 2017)

That's cheered me right up. Will hear the theme tune from now on when he's doing that thing.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 27, 2017)

Chester gets cuter as he gets older!


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2017)

bimble said:


> Anyone else's cat into tidying up ? Mine likes to clear all surfaces, so whatever i leave on the table (pens, a banana, wireless mouse etc) he helpfully pushes everything off the edge onto the floor.



Missy regularly reconfirms gravitational theory with inanimate objects.

There's a few cats I see when I'm walking around town, and one in particular who recognises me and comes bounding across his/her cul de sac to meet me. This happened this morning but had to break their little heart by blanking them and crossing the road as I needed to get to work quickly. Gorgeous and cute as they are, this one is particularly hard to prevent following you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 27, 2017)

stavros said:


> This happened this morning but had to break their little heart by blanking them and crossing the road as I needed to get to work quickly. Gorgeous and cute as they are, this one is particularly hard to prevent following you.





take kitteh to work with you...


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 27, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Chester gets cuter as he gets older!



Bottom right photograph: 'Look at ma foot!'


----------



## Shirl (Mar 1, 2017)

Brad and Madge enjoying an afternoon nap


----------



## Shirl (Mar 1, 2017)

Cat's tea time


----------



## Me76 (Mar 1, 2017)

Orson (ginger) being long cat while keeping me company for the Oscars.  

Ozzie, being upside down cat to entertain me the next day.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 1, 2017)

Love Orson's tigerish ginger stripes along the nape.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 2, 2017)

The funniest thing happened earlier on: often one of the cats will come and sit right next to my hand – hoping for strokes and attention – when I am sitting at my desk; this time it was Prince Shafi. I could suddenly hear a voice to my right saying: ‘Sorry, I couldn’t understand that.‘  Upon investigation I found that Shafi was sitting on top of my iPhone’s screen and the voice had been Siri.

So, do you think Shafi had done a little fart?  Or that had talked out of his arse?


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2017)

Missy manages to open the washing machine door;


----------



## Me76 (Mar 2, 2017)

stavros said:


> Missy manages to open the washing machine door;
> 
> View attachment 101428 View attachment 101429


Love it.  We used to catch Ozzie watching the washing machine, but I think the outside is better now.


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2017)

Every time I put the washing on, she's up sitting next the sink staring at the drain pipe, as the out-flow from the washing machine joins it not far down.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 2, 2017)

Schmetterling said:


> The funniest thing happened earlier on: often one of the cats will come and sit right next to my hand – hoping for strokes and attention – when I am sitting at my desk; this time it was Prince Shafi. I could suddenly hear a voice to my right saying: ‘Sorry, I couldn’t understand that.‘  Upon investigation I found that Shafi was sitting on top of my iPhone’s screen and the voice had been Siri.
> 
> So, do you think Shafi had done a little fart?  Or that had talked out of his arse?


I reckon Siri doesn't understand the cat for 'so what is the last thing we need to do to take over the world?'


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 3, 2017)

stavros said:


> Missy manages to open the washing machine door;
> 
> View attachment 101428 View attachment 101429



Sorry to bring a, potentially, massive downer to the thread - but you will check your washing machine for extra cat content, before switching it on, won't you . . . I believe it has been known to happen, with deeply upsetting results


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 3, 2017)

My little animale is unwell again. Remember the vet said he had to go to sleep about six weeks ago but he rallied? Well this week his breathing is suddenly labored and he is working really hard to get his breath. Lying in funny positions to keep his neck elongated and the lungs long I expect. The vet to,d me I wasn't to let him drown as a result of the heart failure. So anyway, on Weds I noticed how his breathing was and made the appt for Friday five thirty, tonight, and he has got worse since then. So today I have to go to a lads funeral, and then come back and have my baby put to sleep.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 3, 2017)

((((Eva Luna ))))


----------



## ringo (Mar 3, 2017)

Two toms smashed my catflap in (insert own joke here), gave Missy a kicking, ate all her food, fought over their new turf and pissed all over my front room [emoji35]

I gave Missy some fuss, replaced the catflap last night and cleaned up as best I could. I've aired the room and sprayed air freshener but there's still a bit of a piss smell. Any tips on getting rid of it?


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 3, 2017)

ringo said:


> Two toms smashed my catflap in (insert own joke here), gave Missy a kicking, ate all her food, fought over their new turf and pissed all over my front room [emoji35]
> 
> I gave Missy some fuss, replaced the catflap last night and cleaned up as best I could. I've aired the room and sprayed air freshener but there's still a bit of a piss smell. Any tips on getting rid of it?



Liked for cute Missy,  not for the pissing invaders!


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 3, 2017)

This will get the smell out. You might need the large size though. Simple Solution Stain & Odour | Pet-Supermarket.co.uk








> Simple Solution Cat Stain & Odour Remover is the only formula which contains both Pro-Bacteria and enzymes which effectively remove stains and odours. Simple Solution is completely safe for use around pets and children.
> 
> The formula has been specifically designed to clean mess from pets such as vomit, urine and faeces, completely ridding your home of odours and discouraging pets from repeat marking.
> 
> Safe for use on carpets. upholstery, bedding, clothing and any other water-safe surfaces.




We've had to use it because when we first got him Chester was used to pee on the sofa. so we needed something to get rid of the smell completely. it worked. He's 100% in the litter tray these days.


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2017)

Make sure you have cleaned really well, first- as if there is still piss somewhere it will stink no matter how you try and mask it. Cut potatoes in half and leave them out overnight.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 3, 2017)

Do NOT use bleach or stuff like that as, I think, from memory, cleaners like that leave a residue which acts as a bit of a red flag to a cat and will try to mask the smell with . . . more of their piss

Make up a solution of biological clothes washing powder, the enzymes in the powder will break down the piss smell

Failing that most vets or pet places stock a special pump spray, which is again, enzyme based and this breaks down the piss and doesn't leave any "challenging" to the cat, odours


----------



## ringo (Mar 3, 2017)

Cheers, I can't identify exactly where they pissed so I'll try spraying. They can't get back in so shouldn't be any reoffending.

The kids will love the potatoes idea


----------



## Me76 (Mar 3, 2017)

(((Eva Luna)))


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks Me.


----------



## izz (Mar 3, 2017)

ringo said:


> Cheers, I can't identify exactly where they pissed so I'll try spraying. They can't get back in so shouldn't be any reoffending.
> 
> The kids will love the potatoes idea


Spraying is the word, if you've done all the floors then do the vertical surfaces too, they may have sprayed everywhere as well. Specially if there are any surfaces your own mog likes to wipe her face on, like protruding corners or table legs etc.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 3, 2017)

((((Eva Luna))))


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 3, 2017)

Bob gives this pair a quick sniff. Ill let lamb1979 tell you what the others have been up to 






As an idea... I got lots of pics and vids about this at work today


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 3, 2017)

So sorry Eva Luna . Nothing to offer except plenty brackets (((( ))))... for you and the poor little chap.


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2017)

I will always side with cats in the eternal debate, but one thing dogs have over them is that don't (generally) attack you randomly for no apparent reason. I'm typing an email this evening with young madam sitting next to the laptop, when she just starts trying to claw both my hands.

Her one black whisker, which disappeared a few weeks ago, now looks to be growing back, with the root of one white one coming through black.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 3, 2017)

But cat attacks aren't random. They happen when cats entirely predictably decide that at that moment you are doing something interesting and worth fecking about with. My guess is young madam thinks your clickety typing hands remind her irresistibly of rodents scuttling away on tiny clawed feet. so it makes perfect sense for her to start in on you. whether or not you can do this without provoking attack 99% of the rest of the time is irrelevant. you've brought it on yourself really.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 3, 2017)

My darling elderly fella (17, or maybe even 18, I'm not sure) has lately discovered the joys of sleeping upon and atop me.

He loves it so much that he purrs, and wakes me up.

It's not even cold! And he makes me breathless and hot.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 3, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> My darling elderly fella (17, or maybe even 18, I'm not sure) has lately discovered the joys of sleeping upon and atop me.
> 
> He loves it so much that he purrs, and wakes me up.
> 
> It's not even cold! And he makes me breathless and hot.


My old Nuttacat used to try and kill us regularly.  We would wake up having trouble breathing, with him on our chest, breathing on our chin looking so comfortable, while we were dying!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 3, 2017)

Me76 said:


> My old Nuttacat used to try and kill us regularly.  We would wake up having trouble breathing, with him on our chest, breathing on our chin looking so comfortable, while we were dying!




I did once have a cat who liked to breath my breath. It was like waking up in a Japanese horror film .



This chap, when I tip him off, he does that wonderful thing of politely draping half his weight over a limb. I think, because he's only discovered this pleasure in his elderhood, he has some awareness of the fact that he's kinda chancing it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Bob gives this pair a quick sniff. Ill let lamb1979 tell you what the others have been up to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sound of a cat curiously dismembering a live frog is one of the worst sounds in the world.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> The sound of a cat curiously dismembering a live frog is one of the worst sounds in the world.


oh yeah - i wasn't aware the frogs screamed until a friend's cat assaulted one at a BBQ. It got rescued, but its screams will stay with me.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 4, 2017)

Sorry for your loss ((( Eva Luna )))


----------



## hegley (Mar 4, 2017)

This morning one of my cats obviously believes he's a great hunter - not one mouse but two duly deposited in the house. Don't like to break it to him that if he brings them in and they're still in a trap I've got a pretty good idea he wasn't responsible for the actual kill.  

One of my neighbours is going to be so confused about where their traps are going.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 4, 2017)

hegley said:


> This morning one of my cats obviously believes he's a great hunter - not one mouse but two duly deposited in the house. Don't like to break it to him that if he brings them in and they're still in a trap I've got a pretty good idea he wasn't responsible for the actual kill.
> 
> One of my neighbours is going to be so confused about where their traps are going.


The cat is just getting you a takeaway, as it saves on meal prep time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 4, 2017)

hegley said:


> Don't like to break it to him that if he brings them in and they're still in a trap I've got a pretty good idea he wasn't responsible for the actual kill


----------



## stavros (Mar 4, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> My darling elderly fella (17, or maybe even 18, I'm not sure) has lately discovered the joys of sleeping upon and atop me.
> 
> He loves it so much that he purrs, and wakes me up.
> 
> It's not even cold! And he makes me breathless and hot.



Does he do the padding in thing? The highlight of Missy's day is lying on my shoulder when I've just put my head down and stamping away with her front paws whilst purring very loudly. Once this week she also decided to do it in the middle of the night, when normally she's happy to sleep on my legs.

Once the nights get a bit warmer I think she'll go back to her own side of the bed, perhaps with one paw on me, making sure I stay at hand.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 4, 2017)

stavros said:


> Does he do the padding in thing? The highlight of Missy's day is lying on my shoulder when I've just put my head down and stamping away with her front paws whilst purring very loudly. Once this week she also decided to do it in the middle of the night, when normally she's happy to sleep on my legs.
> 
> Once the nights get a bit warmer I think she'll go back to her own side of the bed, perhaps with one paw on me, making sure I stay at hand.




He's never been a trampler really. His specific delignt is to sleep with his head cradled in the palm of my hand. This is the cause of frequent quarrels, because as I turn over or move, my hand becomes less perfectly accessible and he'll try to pull me into the correct position with his claw tips. We've pretty much got things right these days in terms of how I must position my arm so as to allow him proper access, but he's very quick to let me know when I've got it wrong.

Why on earth do we let them get away with this nonsense...!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 4, 2017)

hegley said:


> This morning one of my cats obviously believes he's a great hunter - not one mouse but two duly deposited in the house. Don't like to break it to him that if he brings them in and they're still in a trap I've got a pretty good idea he wasn't responsible for the actual kill.
> 
> One of my neighbours is going to be so confused about where their traps are going.



it has occurred to me that maybe he's carefully herding the mice in to the traps


----------



## hegley (Mar 4, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it has occurred to me that maybe he's carefully herding the mice in to the traps


Lol - he's incapable of doing anything carefully, or quietly! He's very bless in a Tim-nice-but-dim sort of way.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 4, 2017)

hegley said:


> Lol - he's incapable of doing anything carefully, or quietly! He's very bless in a Tim-nice-but-dim sort of way.



one of the mogs i used to live with caught a mouse once.  i found him trying to snuggle in front of the fire with it. mouse was not so keen...


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 5, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> My darling elderly fella (17, or maybe even 18, I'm not sure) has lately discovered the joys of sleeping upon and atop me.
> 
> He loves it so much that he purrs, and wakes me up.
> 
> It's not even cold! And he makes me breathless and hot.



My cat sleeps on top of me every night. She has her little routine where she goes in the bathroom and demands that I lift her up to the sink and run the tap so she can have her nighttime drink, then she goes in the bedroom and shouts at me until I get in bed and she can sit on top. She's old and I suspect I provide a sort of hot water bottle effect for her achy joints.

She gets very indignant if I am not in bed when she wishes to retire.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 5, 2017)

stavros said:


> Does he do the padding in thing?



Happy paws.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 5, 2017)

got a link to this on tweeter today - blog about kittehs in 1950s London

(link edited in response to suggestion original link may be dodgy)


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 5, 2017)

Leyla, showing off her beach-ball belly this afternoon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> got a link to this on tweeter today - blog about kittehs in 1950s London


that link tries to instal malware, so try this instead:
Cockney Cats | Spitalfields Life


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 5, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> that link tries to instal malware, so try this instead:
> Cockney Cats | Spitalfields Life





I have edited - the original offered me the choice to log in via twitter (or something like that) which i declined - i didn't get any warnings from the security stuff on my computer


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2017)

Some of those cats enjoyed magnificent bellies!


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 5, 2017)

It is indeed a Good Day to be a Kitteh-Pooh.

Toggle has two lamb chops.

I have a fresh trout.

Madame will, when she deigns to appear, be faced with the agony of choice.

Does she take the lamb, the fish course, or a little of both?

Possibly while bemoaning the absence of a wine list, cheeseboard or brandy and cigars.


----------



## stavros (Mar 5, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Why on earth do we let them get away with this nonsense...!



Pah! As if our opinions count for anything!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2017)

Bakunin said:


> It is indeed a Good Day to be a Kitteh-Pooh.
> 
> Toggle has two lamb chops.
> 
> ...


Neither! You shouldn't feed your cat your own food!


----------



## oryx (Mar 5, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Neither! You shouldn't feed your cat your own food!



In our case, it's trying to stop them feeding themselves our food. 

Had to yell at Paddy today when he jumped on the kitchen unit when I'd left it unattended for all of thirty seconds, and was caught licking the margarine off my breakfast bread...


----------



## oryx (Mar 5, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> got a link to this on tweeter today - blog about kittehs in 1950s London
> 
> (link edited in response to suggestion original link may be dodgy)



That's a great blog. I like the one of Mitzi, who looks like she takes a dim view of being picked up.






And of Tibs The Great, of whom it is said he 'does not normally live in this 1856 pillar box'. His expression suggests otherwise.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 6, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> My cat sleeps on top of me every night. She has her little routine where she goes in the bathroom and demands that I lift her up to the sink and run the tap so she can have her nighttime drink, then she goes in the bedroom and shouts at me until I get in bed and she can sit on top. She's old and I suspect I provide a sort of hot water bottle effect for her achy joints.
> 
> She gets very indignant if I am not in bed when she wishes to retire.



My fella also has a fixed bedtime and shouts at me if I'm not ready to go to bed at the same time as him.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 7, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Neither! You shouldn't feed your cat your own food!



Why not? 

I don't want to be detrimental to their health so they don't get things like cheese, but I see nothing wrong with treating them, provided they aren't over fed. 

Fed mine salmon tonight. It's less then a quid for a tin in Aldi and they seem to rather enjoy it. Not something to give them to often, but I want them to have a varied diet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 7, 2017)

I wasn't using that hand anyway it's fine (she's still there)


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 7, 2017)

I've just opened a murder investigation. Blood by the food bowl, blood on the sofa, a few spots of blood near the cat flap..but NO BODY


----------



## oryx (Mar 7, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> I've just opened a murder investigation. Blood by the food bowl, blood on the sofa, a few spots of blood near the cat flap..but NO BODY


Murder most fowl?


----------



## Me76 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ozzie got very upset yesterday as she was stalking a spider and left it a bit too long so she lost it down the floorboards.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 7, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> I've just opened a murder investigation. Blood by the food bowl, blood on the sofa, a few spots of blood near the cat flap..but NO BODY




I once found three birdie feets in the back of the closet. Three. Not two, not four. Three.


----------



## hegley (Mar 7, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I once found three birdie feets in the back of the closet. Three. Not two, not four. Three.


This is my worry - that the little sweethearts (  ) will deposit their kills somewhere obscure that I won't notice until they start to smell!


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 7, 2017)

She has cut her paw that's why there's blood everywhere 

She won't let anyone touch her front paws at the best of times so not sure what to do.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 7, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> She has cut her paw that's why there's blood everywhere
> 
> She won't let anyone touch her front paws at the best of times so not sure what to do.



If it's still bleeding then see if you can dab it in some flour, that should stop it. To make sure that she doesn't get an infection then it's off to the vets for you both I'm afraid.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 7, 2017)

Apparently she's almost sliced off one of her paw pads. The vet is going to try and stitch it back tomorrow morning under general anaesthetic.

She's not fussed though, her main worry right now appears to be that she thinks I didn't give her enough biscuits for second lunch.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh the poor thing. You need to buy her some shoes.

Give her a tickle from me.


----------



## hegley (Mar 7, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Apparently she's almost sliced off one of her paw pads.


   Ouch! Poor kitteh.
And kittehs are always right so you probably didn't!


----------



## Libertad (Mar 7, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Apparently she's almost sliced off one of her paw pads. The vet is going to try and stitch it back tomorrow morning under general anaesthetic.
> 
> She's not fussed though, her main worry right now appears to be that she thinks I didn't give her enough biscuits for second lunch.



Ouch. Glad she's going to get it sorted though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Apparently she's almost sliced off one of her paw pads. The vet is going to try and stitch it back tomorrow morning under general anaesthetic.
> 
> She's not fussed though, her main worry right now appears to be that she thinks I didn't give her enough biscuits for second lunch.





i think in the circumstances you're supposed to bathe her paw in something.

i'm not immediately sure what

and not sure how to prevent you getting shredded if you try.

hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## izz (Mar 7, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> I've just opened a murder investigation. Blood by the food bowl, blood on the sofa, a few spots of blood near the cat flap..but NO BODY


it's under the sofa.

e2a. ah a self injury. i'm suspicious though and would check anyway


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 7, 2017)

Got back from a long weekend at 1.00 am this morning.  Little cat got excited,  Big cat just gave us a withering stare as if to say "I don't know why you bothered coming back - you are now obsolete - food has been coming out of that new thing in the corner for the last 5 days without your intervention."


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 8, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hope all goes well tomorrow



went fine thanks, she's not too happy about her stupid long leg thingy though


----------



## Libertad (Mar 8, 2017)

She's beautiful but look at those cross ears! I give that bandage until about eight o'clock tonight though.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 8, 2017)

[Liked] now that she's on the mend - mind you, it might be worth getting a bit of polish on that laminate floor, what with her having lost 25% traction - now I'm not saying it would be _funny_, merely that it _might_ be funny


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 8, 2017)

Libertad said:


> I give that bandage until about eight o'clock tonight though.



Somehow she managed to take it off just now


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 8, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Somehow she managed to take it off just now



I thought giving her 6 hours to get a bandage off was a bit optimistic


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 8, 2017)

At least it's not the back leg, where the bandage gets covered in shit.

Are you able to get it back on, or is it a gonner for good now? Did the vet give any advice for when the inevitable happened?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 8, 2017)

Cat on it's brain...


----------



## stavros (Mar 8, 2017)

I've bent down and had a look and can't see anything, but there's currently something incredibly fascinating under the sofa.


----------



## Manter (Mar 8, 2017)

Idiot cat is desperately trying to get into the cupboard under the sink. I have checked, it just has cleaning materials in it.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Mar 8, 2017)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat is desperately trying to get into the cupboard under the sink. I have checked, it just has cleaning materials in it.



I love your tiles...


And your cat


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 8, 2017)

Sorry to say so Manter but your cabinet may also of course have mice (or smaller scurrying things) in it, which he can hear and smell and it's driving him bonkers... If the idiot cat has ever shown any instinct for that sort of thing. Hope not and it's just another bit of random catness.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2017)

Definitely a family of mice living underneath the cupboard. Only logical explanation. You must adopt them and build them a proper home.


----------



## Manter (Mar 9, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Sorry to say so Manter but your cabinet may also of course have mice (or smaller scurrying things) in it, which he can hear and smell and it's driving him bonkers... If the idiot cat has ever shown any instinct for that sort of thing. Hope not and it's just another bit of random catness.


I have emptied it and checked and there is no evidence of anything. It's a solid carcass so not sure anything could get in anyway. Baffled. Think the cat is just weird


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm in a city of cats. More cats than people I think. Most of them look ok and live near the market .
(It's Akko in Israel/Palestine)


----------



## colacubes (Mar 9, 2017)

Is it the time of year for cat fights? Mine is covered in grazes from where he's been scrapping  Yesterday I had to break up a fight between him and two other local bully cats  Although I think it's fair to say mine also gives out a fair bit of the bullying


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> At least it's not the back leg, where the bandage gets covered in shit.
> 
> Are you able to get it back on, or is it a gonner for good now? Did the vet give any advice for when the inevitable happened?



No chance it can go back on . She hasn't tried to bite the stitches out so I am just going to leave it.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 9, 2017)

Manter said:


> I have emptied it and checked and there is no evidence of anything. It's a solid carcass so not sure anything could get in anyway. Baffled. Think the cat is just weird



Our one does exactly the same to the cupboard we used to keep her food in but haven't for two years. She is also particularly interested in gurgling plugholes.


----------



## Manter (Mar 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Our one does exactly the same to the cupboard we used to keep her food in but haven't for two years. She is also particularly interested in gurgling plugholes.


This is the cupboard under the sink, so has only ever held cleaning products. Maybe he wants to make a point about my housekeeping?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> No chance it can go back on . She hasn't tried to bite the stitches out so I am just going to leave it.



You're keeping her indoors, yes? Just keep an eye on it for infection. Cat's are idiots.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> You're keeping her indoors, yes? Just keep an eye on it for infection. Cat's are idiots.



Yeah she's in for two weeks and she had an antibiotic injection which should last seven days, so hopefully it'll be well on the way to healing up by then.


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2017)

"No one's taxing *MY *plastic bags!"


----------



## Manter (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Manter (Mar 9, 2017)

And yes I did rub my nose in his belly


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 9, 2017)

Manter said:


> And yes I did run my nose in his belly


:jealousface:


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 9, 2017)

Casper has just had his first tick removed with a lot less fuss than I was anticipating


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2017)

Manter said:


> And yes I did rub my nose in his belly


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 9, 2017)

But I want to go to bed...


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 9, 2017)

It's not going well


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 9, 2017)

Esther has had 4 kittens while we were out. She had them behind the sofa. We've moved them to a better spot and now they all seem happy and are feeding. More news plus pics later.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 9, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Esther has had 4 kittens while we were out. She had them behind the sofa. We've moved them to a better spot and now they all seem happy and are feeding. More news plus pics later.



Now, if I remember correctly you have an Esther, a Lester, and a Chester? 

Looking forward to hearing what you are going to call the four new cats!

ETA How about Kitten, Shitten, Mitten, and Titten? Or Kits, Shits, Mitts, and Tits? 

Sorry, been on the Wacky Backy!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2017)

Schmetterling said:


> Looking forward to hearing what you are going to call the four new cats!



Hester, Sylvester, Nestor and Tester?



congratulations, AuntiStella and Esther


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 9, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Hester, Sylvester, Nestor and Tester?
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations, AuntiStella and Esther



Selekta, Protekta, Defekta, and Rrrrespekta!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 10, 2017)

Bob, Pob, Todd and Sod.

Congrats on the new arrivals!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2017)

Just registered ours at the local vet. Seems to be a one man band. Nice chap suggested that rather then buying the flea treatment for cats, buy the stuff for dogs and split it, so it works out half the price. Can't see the other vets suggesting that! 

How often do people do theirs? We were doing it every 3 months, but the package says you can do it as often as every 4 weeks.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 10, 2017)

We flea treat ours as and when they need it and so far we've only had to treat . . . I think, Casper

He's the one that seems to pick up parasites, but so far we've not had to take him to the vet . . . but he is getting to the stage where he'd be handleable . . . just <gulp> He's a very big and strong young boy with razor sharp claws, so when that day does arrive I'm not looking forward to it


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Just registered ours at the local vet. Seems to be a one man band. Nice chap suggested that rather then buying the flea treatment for cats, buy the stuff for dogs and split it, so it works out half the price. Can't see the other vets suggesting that!
> 
> How often do people do theirs? We were doing it every 3 months, but the package says you can do it as often as every 4 weeks.


Every four weeks last year as we had a really bad problem. Seems to have sorted it now though so going back to as and when. Just keep an eye on the situation and don't let it get out of control!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes. That's all well and good but where are the kitten pictures <tap> <tap> <tap>

(I know, you don't want to disturb mum with her new babies)


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 10, 2017)

Nuggets!


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 10, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Yes. That's all well and good but where are the kitten pictures <tap> <tap> <tap>
> 
> (I know, you don't want to disturb mum with her new babies)


was staying back at first but she is really trusting us. I've had to help her a bit - she seems unsure - first time mum.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 10, 2017)

She looks a bit shellshocked... 

But four black kittens though! 

Going back a few years, one of ours was having her first litter and we didn't know how much privacy and personal space she wanted, so we hung back and just kep't a bit of an eye on her. She was pretty young (got knocked up by her brother when they were just 3 months old ). Anyway my fella decided she looked exhausted so he did her the favour of holding her back leg up while she laboured. The look of deep gratitude on her face was unmistakeable, and after the last kitten was out, she turned around and included his hand in her tongue bath of the kittens.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 10, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> She looks a bit shellshocked...
> 
> But four black kittens though!
> 
> Going back a few years, one of ours was having her first litter and we didn't know how much privacy and personal space she wanted, so we hung back and just kep't a bit of an eye on her. She was pretty young (got knocked up by her brother when they were just 3 months old ). Anyway my fella decided she looked exhausted so he did her the favour of holding her back leg up while she laboured. The look of deep gratitude on her face was unmistakeable, and after the last kitten was out, she turned around and included his hand in her tongue bath of the kittens.



I've been chatting to a friend on Twitter who has a lot of new born kitten and mother expperience. She saw my vids and she reckons my cat is looking to me whenever anything happens - for support. She said its common with first time mothers. I've been trying to leave her alone but she keeps coming over to me and purring and meeping at me. It feels like a cry for help. Wasn't there for the birth - the first day neither of have been in for weeks and she decided to have them then. Behind the sofa! So I hope it wasn't too stressful. She seemed distressed when we got in and it wasn;t immediately obvious that she'd had her kits. Then we heard the squealing from behind the sofa!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 10, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I've been chatting to a friend on Twitter who has a lot of new born kitten and mother expperience. She saw my vids and she reckons my cat is looking to me whenever anything happens - for support. She said its common with first time mothers. I've been trying to leave her alone but she keeps coming over to me and purring and meeping at me. It feels like a cry for help. Wasn't there for the birth - the first day neither of have been in for weeks and she decided to have them then. Behind the sofa! So I hope it wasn't too stressful. She seemed distressed when we got in and it wasn;t immediately obvious that she'd had her kits. Then we heard the squealing from behind the sofa!




I'd agree with your friend.

Not had HUGE amounts of experience, but have had two cats give birth to a total of 6 litters in my house, so a fair amount.

I know it's only very short films, and I can see that she has groomed her kitts because they're clean. But I seem to remember that our mother cats groomed and petted and cleaned their kitts relentlessly when they were this small, kind of like massage stimulation and manoeuvring them about. I noticed that Esther wasn't doing it. My two may have been above-average in their ministrations though, so I've no idea really.

We were always very hands on with the kittens right from the start (it makes for friendly well socialised kittens, in my experience), and if Esther trusts you (she clearly does) then why not get in there and give her and them cuddles and pets with loving cosy encouraging noises. It might make her feel like she's doing it right?

And I also wondered if that lovely looking bed may be a bit exposed...? maybe put it somewhere where she's got her back against a wall?

I remember one of our cats being soooo proud of her kitts and she really enjoyed showing them off to us and being admired while she was nursing.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks! Having a think about the bed. We don't have a lot of options but I'm sure we can come up with a better place than we have at the moment. It was the first place I thought of. 
I've been handling them as much as I can. She really doesn't mind. They're all alseep now with their mother. So cute. Letting them rest. Going to get a hand feeding set later to.see if we can take the load of the mother a little bit. Have also noticed that one of the kits is struggling to find a nipple so going to make sure that they aren't going hungry.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 10, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> But four black kittens though!



Yes, and they could turn out to be as assertive as our Midnight.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 10, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Thanks! Having a think about the bed. We don't have a lot of options but I'm sure we can come up with a better place than we have at the moment. It was the first place I thought of.
> I've been handling them as much as I can. She really doesn't mind. They're all alseep now with their mother. So cute. Letting them rest. Going to get a hand feeding set later to.see if we can take the load of the mother a little bit. Have also noticed that one of the kits is struggling to find a nipple so going to make sure that they aren't going hungry.




Just make sure she's getting loads of nutrients. We gave our'n chicken livers and she slurped it down greedily.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 10, 2017)

She's got Hill's kitten food - which we were advised to buy. She's been eating a lot of that. Plus we're also giving her her regular food. I might look at what else i can buy in this weekend just make sure she has what she needs.


----------



## Manter (Mar 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Just registered ours at the local vet. Seems to be a one man band. Nice chap suggested that rather then buying the flea treatment for cats, buy the stuff for dogs and split it, so it works out half the price. Can't see the other vets suggesting that!
> 
> How often do people do theirs? We were doing it every 3 months, but the package says you can do it as often as every 4 weeks.


They are not allowed to. There is some weird thing about licensing of drugs and if you are a vet you have to recommend something that is licensed even if it is a gazillion more times more expensive than the alternative. So for example there is a condition in cats that can be treated with half a crushed up aspirin but once there was a drug to treat it they have to recommend the drug and mustn't mention the aspirin. It's a condition of their licence to practice....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2017)

Manter said:


> They are not allowed to. There is some weird thing about licensing of drugs and if you are a vet you have to recommend something that is licensed even if it is a gazillion more times more expensive than the alternative. So for example there is a condition in cats that can be treated with half a crushed up aspirin but once there was a drug to treat it they have to recommend the drug and mustn't mention the aspirin. It's a condition of their licence to practice....



Oh! I think I like him a bit more now. He's practicing on the estate and suspect many people don't have much spare money. Was telling us how some people with lots of cats wouldn't be able to afford to have them all done if he didn't do this.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Just registered ours at the local vet. Seems to be a one man band. Nice chap suggested that rather then buying the flea treatment for cats, buy the stuff for dogs and split it, so it works out half the price. Can't see the other vets suggesting that!
> 
> How often do people do theirs? We were doing it every 3 months, but the package says you can do it as often as every 4 weeks.



I'd seek a second opinion on that advice if I were you. If the treatment contains Permethrin then it could be fatal to cats.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2017)

Libertad said:


> I'd seek a second opinion on that advice if I were you. If the treatment contains Permethrin then it could be fatal to cats.



It's Advantage. Apparently it's the same stuff cats, rabbits and dogs.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's Advantage. Apparently it's the same stuff cats, rabbits and dogs.



Should be ok then as Advantage is the same formulation but for anyone else reading this don't give dog meds to cats would be my general advice.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2017)

He gave us a 1 ml measuring syringe to split the dose. One advantage turned out to be that when the stuff is in a syringe you can dose the cat much quicker!


----------



## izz (Mar 10, 2017)

Manter said:


> And yes I did rub my nose in his belly


well, what else is it _for ?_


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2017)

I had the day off today, spent mostly at home, so I got a window into the intense and complex world of what felines fill the average weekday with, all the incredible adventures she gets up to to amuse herself and test her intelligence.

She slept a lot.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 10, 2017)

stavros said:


> She slept a lot.



Ahh, but imagine the dreams she must have had.


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Ahh, but imagine the dreams she must have had.



Fuck intergalactic travel and nuclear fusion; when science can read what cats dream about we'll have nothing left to aim for.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 10, 2017)

See, I'm not sure they're sleeping and dreaming. I think they're meditating at the very least. Full on trippy hippy connection with the vastness of infinity. Or actually non-physical bilocation intergalactic traveling.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 10, 2017)

Believe me. They're sleeping.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 10, 2017)

Awwwww x 3 million. Poor brave little Esther and her little family! She's doing amazingly well (it is REALLY common for first-time cat mothers to not feed - or even EAT - one or more of the litter, but OK that's a low bar to clear  ). Obviously they're feeding and she is caring for them as best she knows how. But she might not know ANYTHING...

About the nursing: AFAIK each kitten will have a reserved - or at least preferred - nipple, there's a sort of pecking (kneading/feeding) order, so if one gets lost and wanders off, best to put them back near enough to her so they have a choice... if you keep trying to put them back on one specific spot and it's the 'wrong' nipple they may not feed anyway.

Only real risk to watch out for - if she really doesn't know how to / or feel like washing them all over, especially their bums, they won't poo (the scratchy wiping is a reflex for them to go.)  So if she really doesn't groom them, or you don't see them poo, that might be a minor worry and you might have to help by wiping them with a wettish washcloth. But I hope you don't have to!

Four black kittens - what a beautiful sight - now whatever is Esther to doooooooooo? it must be overwhelming!


----------



## moose (Mar 10, 2017)

They look lovely, AuntiStella!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 10, 2017)

The young mother cat I mentioned earlier, who got knocked up by her brother..

She had three beautiful black kittens, and by week 2 she was bringing them downstairs and out into the garden. It was high summer and we were spending most of our time out there (all of us working from home in those halcyon days...) but it was far too soon for these tiny crawling babies to be brought out of doors. So we'd wait til she'd brought them all down (so as not to confuse her with the comedy counting) and then carry them all back up to the nest, show her the furry mewling handful and encouraging and coaxing her to follow. But she'd just bring them back down again. We put it down to her being young and missing company, so we made a bed for her out in the garden and assumed she just wanted to be where the people were. But she'd nudge them and push them over to us, out of the nest and towards the noisy people where we sat being noisy. We thought she was, like,  "Take my kitts; Please..." but she was cleaning them and nursing them and purrring and fussing over them, seemed to love them like any other mother would.

So those kitts got socialised and weaned dead early. She pushed them out the nest and they got handled and loved and cuddled and teased and coddled by adult humans no trouble. She weaned them off her really soon. We just thought she was fed up with it all, she was barely out of her kitten hood herself.

Meanwhile her brother was off over the wall, cultivating (judging by the pong of cheap perfume when he came home) a deep friendship with another human elsewhere.

So she weaned those kitts, and they were scampering free off the tit by 6, 7 weeks.

And then she crept into a hollow place and she died. One afternoon she looked around, and seeing that all was well, she crept off and she died.

And those kitts, pushed out and onto others by their mother, barely noticed her absence.

That's how good and loving a mother she was.



And one of her daughters was one of the kindest gentlest sweetest people I've ever known in my life.

And her brother, the one who knocked her up, is my one-eyed fella.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 10, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> The young mother cat I mentioned earlier, who got knocked up by her brother..
> 
> She had three beautiful black kittens, and by week 2 she was bringing them downstairs and out into the garden. It was high summer and we were spending most of our time out there (all of us working from home in those halcyon days...) but it was far too soon for these tiny crawling babies to be brought out of doors. So we'd wait til she'd brought them all down (so as not to confuse her with the comedy counting) and then carry them all back up to the nest, show her the furry mewling handful and encouraging and coaxing her to follow. But she'd just bring them back down again. We put it down to her being young and missing company, so we made a bed for her out in the garden and assumed she just wanted to be where the people were. But she'd nudge them and push them over to us, out of the nest and towards the noisy people where we sat being noisy. We thought she was, like,  "Take my kitts; Please..." but she was cleaning them and nursing them and purrring and fussing over them, seemed to love them like any other mother would.
> 
> ...


That is one of the saddest and sweetest stories I've ever heard.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 10, 2017)

I can't even.

She was such a darling. And she lived on clearly, so clearly, in her offspring.

Kind, gentle, sweet natured, generous, courteous. Really lovely.

Every generation that came after her, we named the oldest girl cat after her but with a letter changed. lIke the dwarves in Tolkien.

Her daughter had (?) four , maybe five litters. we kept trying to catch her between kitts and being in season, but she LOVED being a mother, and I absolutely did not want to abort a pregnancy. We worked diligently to keep her indoors, but she'd find a way to escape and find a bloke a get pregnant again. And she wasn't a tart, she'd only keep company with one at a time. She'd sit in the window grooming (combing her hair, siren like) and the lads would all come about and sing their serenades, and we'd think "Well, she's not going outdoors so let's keep her indoors" but then later she'd just nip out (despite locked catflap ) to see her chosen boyfriend. And she'd be in love enough, gazing into his eyes or somesuch, that some element of the boyfiend would be very apparent in the kitts. "Oh, well this is Bandit's kinder, obvs..." or "Well, I never thought she'd wanna hang out with The Marauder..."


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't think i posted this? I was mucking about with time lapse and the frogs the other day and the cats were far more amusing! The best scene didn't record though.. 3 of them were hunting when ta da!!! From the upstairs bathroom window Beau launched himself onto the table and walked off like nothing had happened while 3 other cats skidaddled


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 11, 2017)

^ I love that it's like their own mega jungle adventure in miniature 
Do they never try to have a go at the fish though  ?


----------



## stavros (Mar 11, 2017)

It's been a while, so Missy thought she'd remind me that she has claws this morning;



ETA: We made up later and enjoyed both rugby matches together, albeit with some selfish drink and toilet breaks on my part.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 12, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> ^ I love that it's like their own mega jungle adventure in miniature
> Do they never try to have a go at the fish though  ?


No, the fish have been safe so far. Frogs, not so safe, still only one has actually met an untimely end, usually manage to rescue them and put them back in the pond


----------



## BigTom (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm visiting my friend's cat this weekend, and wondered if I could get her some advice, in return for a picture of said kitty, poncho

 

Yesterday and today she has been going to the litter tray and looking like she's going to pee but only a spot or two comes out, she'll go back to the litter tray every 5/10 min with the same result, 5 or 6 times then stop. She's done that a few times, we've not seen her pee but she could be going outside.

Wondering if she should go to the vet or just keep an eye on it? Doesn't have any other odd behaviours, no signs of pain or anything and norms otherwise, can't think why she'd have a socialised reaction to the litter tray, which has been added into the cellar (there's always been one in another room), so thinking might be a urinary tract infection?


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 12, 2017)

She looks lovely. If she's not peeing elsewhere, then I'd definitely check with the vet, as it sounds like it might be a urinary tract blockage or infection. Hope she's sorted soon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 12, 2017)

BigTom said:


> I'm visiting my friend's cat this weekend, and wondered if I could get her some advice, in return for a picture of said kitty, poncho
> 
> View attachment 102101
> 
> ...



Peggy had cystitis this time last year. It was very distressing for her, she couldn't really settle, barely got any sleep for a couple of days until it started to get better. She was trying to go in her tray, and in other places around the house, every 5 or 10 minutes, only a tiny spot would come out.

Always err on the side of caution. It can be much more dangerous in boy cats because it can cause a real blockage but it should still be checked out in girl cats too. If for no other reason than it can be very uncomfortable and distressing for them and you really don't want them to have to endure more than they need to. I can't remember exactly, but I believe she was given a short course of painkillers and an antibiotic injection. She started to get better after a couple of days.

So yes, vet, definitely.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 12, 2017)

another vote for 'vet' here.  sudden changes to peeing can be a behavioural thing, but it can be a sign of problems with kitty water-works.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 12, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy had cystitis this time last year. It was very distressing for her, she couldn't really settle, barely got any sleep for a couple of days until it started to get better. She was trying to go in her tray, and in other places around the house, every 5 or 10 minutes, only a tiny spot would come out.
> 
> Always err on the side of caution. It can be much more dangerous in boy cats because it can cause a real blockage but it should still be checked out in girl cats too. If for no other reason than it can be very uncomfortable and distressing for them and you really don't want them to have to endure more than they need to. I can't remember exactly, but I believe she was given a short course of painkillers and an antibiotic injection. She started to get better after a couple of days.
> 
> So yes, vet, definitely.



Cheers, poncho is fine, not showing any other signs of distress or stress. We've not seen her pee anywhere else. I've just been told she had cystitis recently and was peeing blood, following an abscess in her tail, but apparently she didn't show many other signs of distress then either so I've told her to go to the vet


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 12, 2017)

Good call. It's better to get it checked out now before it has the chance to get worse or cause real damage, because it can be very dangerous if it causes a blockage, leading to real complications within hours (usually, as I said, in boy cats but it's not entirely unheard of in girls either).


----------



## BigTom (Mar 12, 2017)

I just find it odd that she's acting perfectly fine otherwise, the cats I've had previously have behaved differently when I'll but apparently that's how poncho is. She definitely falls into the daft but sweet end of kittyness anyway


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 13, 2017)

Someone doesn't like the hoover.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 13, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> The young mother cat I mentioned earlier, who got knocked up by her brother..
> 
> She had three beautiful black kittens, and by week 2 she was bringing them downstairs and out into the garden. It was high summer and we were spending most of our time out there (all of us working from home in those halcyon days...) but it was far too soon for these tiny crawling babies to be brought out of doors. So we'd wait til she'd brought them all down (so as not to confuse her with the comedy counting) and then carry them all back up to the nest, show her the furry mewling handful and encouraging and coaxing her to follow. But she'd just bring them back down again. We put it down to her being young and missing company, so we made a bed for her out in the garden and assumed she just wanted to be where the people were. But she'd nudge them and push them over to us, out of the nest and towards the noisy people where we sat being noisy. We thought she was, like,  "Take my kitts; Please..." but she was cleaning them and nursing them and purrring and fussing over them, seemed to love them like any other mother would.
> 
> ...




I'm going to do my best to see Esther doesn't do that. So sad....


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 13, 2017)

Two of the kittens have died unfortunately. I've been sitting witht hte mother day and night since to make sure the other two get every chance.

And to be fair, the two survivors are looking good, strong and healthy. Esther is still only 9 months herself and looks very unsure so I'm encouraging her all the way. 






















The father has been making a supreme effort too





To be honest - the other male cat - chester - seems to be showing more interest, sitting by Esthers side a lot of the time. I'm watching him in case but Esther doesn't seem to mind him being there too much. 

I have some vids too which I'll post up soon.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 13, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I'm going to do my best to see Esther doesn't do that. So sad....



Oh my goodness I wasn't trying to suggest anything of the sort for Esther! It was more about how instinctively correct cat-mothering can be, and how that should allow you to trust that Esther will grow into her role with no problem.



And also to salute and celebrate that particular young mother, whose descendents continue to be a credit to her.


ETA Just seen your very sad update AuntiStella ... What a sad pity it is. Hope the whole family weathers the losses okay.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 13, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Oh my goodness I wasn't trying to suggest anything of the sort for Esther! It was more about how instinctively correct cat-mothering can be, and how that should allow you to trust that Esther will grow into her role with no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> And also to salute and celebrate that particular young mother, whose descendents continue to be a credit to her.


Oh, I know you weren't  but it's been a fear of mine.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 13, 2017)

Aw, what a pity AuntiStella - sad, but this is often how it goes first time round for cats, especially if the mother's so young. The kittens may well also have been a bit premature (in every way.) Glad the other two are plumping up all right.

Having said that - any chance of a vet visit? (obviously not if this is unavailable or stupidly expensive). Just to make sure that Esther's OK, too. But on the other hand I guess you'll be taking them all in for jabs or something before long ... and I know loading one anxious young mother cat and two tiny kittens into a carrier to *take* them to the vet is a mission from hell. 

It makes me a bit nervous having the two lads around her so close though (one or both likely to be on top of her the very instant she's fertile again, which could be soon). Man cats are impossible... or have they been done already, and/or when will she be? If they're not attacking the kittens then that aspect is OK - though  I am surprised Esther lets them anywhere near her or the babies at all tbh. Is there anywhere a bit more private for her to retreat to, it might make her relax into the role a bit. 

That's all I can think of ... thanks for the update and you already know there's no limit on kitten pics here. moar! moar! (whenever you can)


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 13, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Aw, what a pity AuntiStella - sad, but this is often how it goes first time round for cats, especially if the mother's so young. The kittens may well also have been a bit premature (in every way.) Glad the other two are plumping up all right.
> 
> Having said that - any chance of a vet visit? (obviously not if this is unavailable or stupidly expensive). Just to make sure that Esther's OK, too. But on the other hand I guess you'll be taking them all in for jabs or something before long ... and I know loading one anxious young mother cat and two tiny kittens into a carrier to *take* them to the vet is a mission from hell.
> 
> ...



the boys have been done - including the utterly disinterested father.

Yeah - vet's visit at this stage seems to me to be unnecessarily disruptive especially as the two survivors and the mother seems to be doing well now, but if I see anything again that concerns me I'll go straight to the emergency clinic. 

eta: didn;t really help that all this went down at the weekend when a vet's visit would be about three times the price at least, if I could get hold of one at all. But the truth is the first one was a completely unexpected death and the second one went downhill over night Friday/Saturday. But the time I got to the shop to get feeding bottles and formula milk it was too far gone and died almost as soon as we'd mixed the milk up. Next time I'll be better prepared, however, I'm not planning on there being a next time, though never say never. I wouldn't turn a poorly abandoned kitten away if help was needed. 

Usually the boys are downstairs - and we try to keep them there - while esther is in our bedroom. Tried shutting the door but she goes mad and starts pulling the carpet up to get let out. Where she is now is the spot she chose as every else we put her - she just moved her kittens back to this spot. It's not ideal, there's a draft and its near a door, but its where she wants to be.

She seems to panic more when the father is near. But she bonded with Chester when she was still a kitten and so i guess she trusts him.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 13, 2017)

Well phew! If the lads are fixed then that's one worry not to have to worry about. And if that's the spot lovely Esther has chosen, and she's got plenty of spots to retreat to, then who would deny her? 
Enjoy the kittens


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 13, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Well phew! If the lads are fixed then that's one worry not to have to worry about. And if that's the spot lovely Esther has chosen, and she's got plenty of spots to retreat to, then who would deny her?
> Enjoy the kittens


i think she likes it because she can see all the way along the hall and down the stairs in case a predator comes up that way! 

And when she's having a break (she comes down to play with the boys in between feeds) the second she hears a squeak from upstairs she runs back up!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 13, 2017)

We're going to need a development diary, with pictures to illustrate every step. For science, of course.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 13, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> We're going to need a development diary, with pictures to illustrate every step. For science, of course.


I stopped taking pics for a couple of days because i was.so.upset by the two that died. But I'm back on track now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 13, 2017)

(((esther and AuntiStella )))


----------



## petee (Mar 14, 2017)

that's sad for Esther but a nice vignette, everyone sticking together now, even the tom!


----------



## Whagwan (Mar 14, 2017)

Reba spends 90% of her time on her back waiting for tummy rubs and the rest fighting pieces of paper. (When large sheets of tissue aren't available then screwed up receipts and post-it notes will do.)


----------



## Whagwan (Mar 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 14, 2017)

My daughter's flat mates cat Apocalypse
Isn't he a beauty 
She lucks out with flat mate pets


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 14, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> My daughter's flat mates cat Apocalypse


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 14, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 15, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> My daughter's flat mates cat Apocalypse
> Isn't he a beauty View attachment 102240
> She lucks out with flat mate pets


Looks like Esther


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 15, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


>


I'll have four black cats soon


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 15, 2017)

rethink yer tagline and apply it to other groups of people. it's wrong.


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2017)

Missy was outside this other night as I turned out my light and went to bed. I heard her come in two minutes later and she was obviously very worried about where I'd gone, with pathetic meows emanating from the hallway. A quick click of my cheeks put her mind at rest as she bounded up the stairs, onto my bed and into the intense pawing she loves so much.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 17, 2017)

Petmate customer services are great. 

We bought a microchip reader catflap because there are so many of the neighbouring cats that wander into our house.  The microchip reader has stopped working which has led to a couple of 3am wakenings.  

So emailed them.  All responses within 12 hours and they have sent a replacement (with credit card details taken) before I have to return the old one.  Well done them.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 18, 2017)

Katness has been of her food and has been doing the eating grass and being sick thing 

She's still eating something, but she's normally a total pest asking for food and demolishes it, so we're a bit worried. The mentalness seems to be turned down a few notches, but she is still running around playing and purring when picked up.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 18, 2017)

Morning visitation


----------



## Libertad (Mar 18, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Katness has been of her food and has been doing the eating grass and being sick thing
> 
> She's still eating something, but she's normally a total pest asking for food and demolishes it, so we're a bit worried. The mentalness seems to be turned down a few notches, but she is still running around playing and purring when picked up.



It could be worming time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2017)

colacubes said:


> View attachment 102424
> Morning visitation





that's a "we need to have a serious talk" look...


----------



## Me76 (Mar 18, 2017)

It's my twos birthday today.  They officially aren't kittens any more.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 18, 2017)

I had a horrible quarrel with my fella this morning. He jumped up o the bed and shouted at me at bloody 5 o'clock this morning. I know he wasn't hungry cos he'd woken me up an hour earlier chomping on biscuits (I have to keep them in the bedroom otherwise the local Seven-Dinners-Sid comes in and eats everything in the night). I ignored him and he bloody poked me in the lip with his claw. I KNOW it's deliberate when he does that. Don't tell me he doesn't know how to direct his claws at this time of his life. So I told him he was a wanker and turned over. Then he stood on top of me and shouted at me til I knocked him off the bed. So then he jumped back up and leaned against me and did the passive-aggressive "jus'.cleanin'.masel" bullshit for a while. When that didn't work he did the "I'm soooo cute, you love me soooo much" thing with whuffles and chirrups.

When the alarm went off at 7 I'd only just managed to get back to sleep, and my god did he bellow at me then! SO when I went "WHAT?!" he said "... er... give me a cuddle?" and laid his head in my hand and purred and purred. So I dozed off again for a moment and then he bloody launched into the shouting agin, but this time right at my shoulder. So I knocked him off the bed and called him a wanker. 

Got up, gave him breakfast and then he sulked off. Not sure which one of us will be apologising to the other when I get home. Or maybe we'll just rush into each others' arms and it won't matter.


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Petmate customer services are great.
> 
> We bought a microchip reader catflap because there are so many of the neighbouring cats that wander into our house.  The microchip reader has stopped working which has led to a couple of 3am wakenings.
> 
> So emailed them.  All responses within 12 hours and they have sent a replacement (with credit card details taken) before I have to return the old one.  Well done them.



That's good to hear, because Missy's got one of those and she comes and goes a lot, often at breakneck speed.

Huge quantities of lap time this afternoon, with the Six Nation triple header.

On the other hand, I was punched in the face to wake me up this morning, claws-in thankfully.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 18, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I had a horrible quarrel with my fella this morning. He jumped up o the bed and shouted at me at bloody 5 o'clock this morning. I know he wasn't hungry cos he'd woken me up an hour earlier chomping on biscuits (I have to keep them in the bedroom otherwise the local Seven-Dinners-Sid comes in and eats everything in the night). I ignored him and he bloody poked me in the lip with his claw. I KNOW it's deliberate when he does that. Don't tell me he doesn't know how to direct his claws at this time of his life. So I told him he was a wanker and turned over. Then he stood on top of me and shouted at me til I knocked him off the bed. So then he jumped back up and leaned against me and did the passive-aggressive "jus'.cleanin'.masel" bullshit for a while. When that didn't work he did the "I'm soooo cute, you love me soooo much" thing with whuffles and chirrups.
> 
> When the alarm went off at 7 I'd only just managed to get back to sleep, and my god did he bellow at me then! SO when I went "WHAT?!" he said "... er... give me a cuddle?" and laid his head in my hand and purred and purred. So I dozed off again for a moment and then he bloody launched into the shouting agin, but this time right at my shoulder. So I knocked him off the bed and called him a wanker.
> 
> Got up, gave him breakfast and then he sulked off. Not sure which one of us will be apologising to the other when I get home. Or maybe we'll just rush into each others' arms and it won't matter.



Odin does this most morning. It's quite annoying. Except I'm away working and my other half has said he went out this morning and hasn't come back and now I'm all worried.


----------



## stavros (Mar 19, 2017)

I swear Missy's got some hiding place that I can't find. I was a bit worried about her, having not seen her for half an hour or so earlier. I'd looked everywhere in the house, called out the back for her, and then, whilst standing at the patio door she appeared from inside the house, with a "What the fuck are you calling for?" look on her face.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 19, 2017)

Apparently Odin turned up this morning looking wet and bedraggled. I'm hoping he's learnt his lesson. I suspect he hasn't. Little bugger.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2017)

Brad's staying home tonight, too wet to go out.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 19, 2017)

He looks perfectly happy with his decision.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> He looks perfectly happy with his decision.


I wouldn't mind him taking up half the settee but he's been on our bed most of the day


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2017)

Skye's just giving him his bedtime wash now


----------



## Me76 (Mar 20, 2017)

Orson fell asleep on position after me giving him a neck rub.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 20, 2017)

Mum and I....


----------



## Whagwan (Mar 20, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Reba spends 90% of her time on her back waiting for tummy rubs and the rest fighting pieces of paper. (When large sheets of tissue aren't available then *screwed up receipts and post-it notes will do.*)



(Apologies for the filming in portrait!)


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2017)

I think that's the quickest I've ever been forgiven for administering flea drops. Post-trauma, she's now putting herself through therapy, i.e. sleeping.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 21, 2017)

So we got the replacement cat flap and fitted it yesterday.  We know it's working as the strange ginger cat from the garden spent 5 minutes scrabbling and trying to get in this morning.  

Which makes me wonder how often he was coming in and helping himself after we'd left the kitchen.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 21, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Orson fell asleep on position after me giving him a neck rub.
> 
> View attachment 102518



They shouldn't be allowed to have those cute little bottom teeth. It's outrageous.


----------



## petee (Mar 21, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Reba spends 90% of her time on her back waiting for tummy rubs and the rest fighting pieces of paper. (When large sheets of tissue aren't available then screwed up receipts and post-it notes will do.)



my Speedy's favorite toy was a crumpled up piece of paper. his second favorite was a flat piece of paper. when i went off and had to leave him at the vet, i was told he would reach out the front his cage, slide the index card with his name on it out of its holder, pull it in, and tear it to shreds.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 21, 2017)

There's a cat who likes to sit outside sometimes several times over the course of a night and yowl. Always in the same place. But I can't see it, because it's dark, and I can't tell where it sits.

I managed to get a look tonight at who I think is the perpetrator. A big black fluffy thing I saw a few weeks ago. I did see it fighting with another cat the other night. 

It's jumpy. It runs away when I open the door. No idea if it has a home. I think it's courting Simba next door, but Simba is scared of most other cats because they beat him up (he right fancies my Peggy though, but that's only because they've only ever met through the window glass).

I wish I knew for sure why it makes a beeline for my back yard to yowl for hours at a time. The other night it sounded like it'd done itself a mischief, but apparently not.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 23, 2017)

I spotted this sleeping cat in a pram up the the Dales today.


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2017)

Shoe laces are one of those weird things that are only ever interesting when the shoe in question is in the process of being put on, whereupon it must be killed with no mercy;


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 23, 2017)

I don;t know if Chest is a little bit jealous but he's been incredibly affectionate lately.

(still waiting for latest kitten pics to upload from phone)


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 24, 2017)

_Of course he's bloody jealous !!!
"_oh hai AuntiStella, remember meeee? the cute non-rapey cat guy of the household? I'm lovely, do you recall? So much more mature and less needy than those tiny wailing stinky scraps of things over _there _... so, neck rubs and extra treats, whaddaya say? You know I loooooove yoooooo..."

Love to all the cat collective x


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 24, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> _Of course he's bloody jealous !!!
> "_oh hai AuntiStella, remember meeee? the cute non-rapey cat guy of the household? I'm lovely, do you recall? So much more mature and less needy than those tiny wailing stinky scraps of things over _there _... so, neck rubs and extra treats, whaddaya say? You know I loooooove yoooooo..."
> 
> Love to all the cat collective x


I'm convinced Chester thinks the kittens are his. He spends a lot of time just sitting and watching them, and him and Esther seem to be really fond of each other. They always seem to be either hanging out together or playing together. I have a feeling Chester is going to be spending a lot of the of time with the kittens when they're a bit older.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 24, 2017)

pictures not great due to poor lighting but i still think the undeniable cuteness shines through. 






and the father


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 24, 2017)

RAWR! Tiny savage  panthers locked in fluffy combat! Those claws look ferocious.
Lester looks appropriately startled...


----------



## Me76 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yawn!!'   Cutest yawn.


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2017)

The little shit properly got my unclothed ankle with a claw earlier, during one of her extreme violence spasms. She's now sleeping it off.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 24, 2017)

Loving the kitten pics. Mine aren't long out of it and yet I want more.


----------



## hegley (Mar 24, 2017)

Had to take Rupert to the vet this evening (minor eye infection) and since we've been back Felix has been hissing really meanly at him. Poor Rupes looks so confused and doesn't understand why his brother is being horrible.   Google tells me this is quite common and probably due to odd smell of medicine, but still finding it all a bit upsetting - hope it doesn't go on for too long particularly as Rupes has 7 days worth of eye drops to be administered.


----------



## oryx (Mar 24, 2017)

hegley said:


> Google tells me this is quite common and probably due to odd smell of medicine



That's interesting - last time our Zoe came back from the vet our other cat Paddy looked like he was trying to shag her. 

It calmed down within less then a day, so hope yours calm down too. It is unnerving.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 24, 2017)

hegley Don't worry - this is totally a Known Thing with cats - the one(s) who haven't been to the vet will often bully / hiss / spit at the one who does, because the smell of the vets is fearful to cats - as if the associations with being in a weird space, stuck with pins (and having a thermometer up the bum) aren't bad enough, there's also the stink of weird medications and X number of other cats and even Dogs mixed in as well. For cats life is so much about smell, that sniffing a cat they 'know' and getting this horrible whiff often triggers a bit of a freakout. It'll pass.


----------



## oryx (Mar 24, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> hegley  the one(s) who haven't been to the vet will often bully / hiss / spit at


Shag?


----------



## hegley (Mar 24, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> hegley Don't worry - this is totally a Known Thing with cats - the one(s) who haven't been to the vet will often bully / hiss / spit at the one who does, because the smell of the vets is fearful to cats - as if the associations with being in a weird space, stuck with pins (and having a thermometer up the bum) aren't bad enough, there's also the stink of weird medications and X number of other cats and even Dogs mixed in as well. For cats life is so much about smell, that sniffing a cat they 'know' and getting this horrible whiff often triggers a bit of a freakout. It'll pass.


Thank you! It was just so unexpected that I think I've freaked out about it as much as the cats!


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 24, 2017)

oryx - no idea, either Paddy's a deviant or his nose isn't working proper 
Of course, the true answer is: he's a cat. Cats are unpredictable. Job done!


----------



## moose (Mar 25, 2017)

It seems to be summer today, so Stan was out on the bench early doors, with his almost-friend whom we call Grey Knight.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 25, 2017)

Stan's grumpy game is strong...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 25, 2017)

I love that they have that "polite distance, all is calm, all could go tits up at any moment" thing going on.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sister makes good pillow.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 25, 2017)

Hector from next door still popping in - Ruby not happy about having to share her cushion


----------



## stavros (Mar 25, 2017)

I had a chat with my next door neighbour today, who I think has a better view of the social dynamics between Missy and his two than I do, because they are too scared to come into Missy's garden now, whereas she has no such qualms about invading territory. He reckons one of them genuinely dislikes her, but the other seems very ambivalent. I think she's only ever chased the former, without ever getting into proper fisticuffs with either.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 25, 2017)

stand by...

Two kittens excited by the world outside their box but not really able to stay awake long enough to do anything about it :-p 

These are in order - they are really interested in me now but sleep overwhelmed them way too quickly.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 26, 2017)

Brad's just brought a freshly killed rabbit home. It's nearly half as big as him and I'm not letting him bring it indoors to eat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Brad's just brought a freshly killed rabbit home. It's nearly half as big as him and I'm not letting him bring it indoors to eat.



he was bringing you dinner

it's a mother's day present...


----------



## Shirl (Mar 26, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he was bringing you dinner
> 
> it's a mother's day present...


He can keep his presents  Vincent is now stalking him and growling. Vincent is too lazy to catch a rabbit but he's not too lazy to want to eat it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2017)

Shirl said:


> He can keep his presents



how ungrateful

(((brad)))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2017)

Try and encourage him to get it away from the house. It's going to stink when he opens it up.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 26, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Hector from next door still popping in - Ruby not happy about having to share her cushion
> 
> View attachment 102945


That's a fabulous photo. Cat's are such cheeky bastards


----------



## Shirl (Mar 26, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Try and encourage him to get it away from the house. It's going to stink when he opens it up.


He'll eat most of it, they always do.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 26, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how ungrateful
> 
> (((brad)))


PM me your address, I'll let him know that someone would appreciate it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2017)

hmm


----------



## Shirl (Mar 26, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm


 What?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 26, 2017)

Shirl said:


> He can keep his presents  Vincent is now stalking him and growling. Vincent is too lazy to catch a rabbit but he's not too lazy to want to eat it.


I am making a note of those people who like this photo, weird bastards just like me


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 26, 2017)

Shirl said:


> He can keep his presents  Vincent is now stalking him and growling. Vincent is too lazy to catch a rabbit but he's not too lazy to want to eat it.



That's a good kill. I can't imagine either of mine getting one, but my old surrogate cats where I worked did just that, Morrisey would do the kill and Marr would wait for his chance to get in. 

Tonight I put some half eaten chicken drumsticks out the back door for mine. Odin was to lazy to even bother with that. He trotted in and waited for dry food.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 26, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's a good kill. I can't imagine either of mine getting one, but my old surrogate cats where I worked did just that, Morrisey would do the kill and Marr would wait for his chance to get in.
> 
> Tonight I put some half eaten chicken drumsticks out the back door for mine. Odin was to lazy to even bother with that. He trotted in and waited for dry food.


Cat's are bloody ungrateful selfish bastards. Our's eat food so we buy them that food and then they won't touch it  We can never please them two day running  I am ruled by three of them and there is no pleasing them. Ever


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 26, 2017)

Living cushion


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 26, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Cat's are bloody ungrateful selfish bastards. Our's eat food so we buy them that food and then they won't touch it  We can never please them two day running  I am ruled by three of them and there is no pleasing them. Ever



I started out all ethical. I didn't want them to eat stuff from a big company with loads of additives and spent ages sourcing decent ones, that was made from high quality meat and I ordered online. I thought Katness was just not bothered by food. She went to stay with my other half parents. Turns out that can't be further from the truth. Anyway now she get Whiskers. Can't pretend I'm happy about it, but it cuts down on the complaints and uneaten food.


----------



## stavros (Mar 27, 2017)

Missy's rediscovered the joys of table tennis balls and has just had an impressively long session bouncing around the conservatory chasing one.


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2017)

Missy: "Open the door and let me in."
Me: "Walk about three metres and use the cat flap."
Missy: "You selfish cunt."


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2017)

I opened the bedroom window as soon as I got home and Missy was straight up there and walking along the outer edge. However, it's quite thin, so I got a cruel chuckle out of watching her try to walk backwards.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 31, 2017)

Been a long day


----------



## smmudge (Mar 31, 2017)

This is the view my partner gets whenever she's sitting on the sofa, Dixie sits on her chest and won't move!!


----------



## Me76 (Mar 31, 2017)

Helping me work from home.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 31, 2017)

Straight in my bloody grave when I got up for a wee earlier


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 1, 2017)

Lovely cats!


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2017)

Is anyone else's kitty losing a lot of fur since it got a little hotter?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 2, 2017)

Clive's resolve is starting to weaken. He's not a lap cat yet but he is sitting next to me on the sofa for more often than he was and he's had a good groom with enough fur removed to make a small kitten. Zoom groom and furminator are earning their keep at the moment


----------



## hegley (Apr 2, 2017)

stavros said:


> Is anyone else's kitty losing a lot of fur since it got a little hotter?


Yes - floof central out our place at the moment. 


High Voltage said:


> Zoom groom and furminator are earning their keep at the moment


Neither of mine will stay still enough for a good furminator session.


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 2, 2017)

Kitten update










































The father with his favourite toy










by the way - the Amazon box and all the mess around Lester is because his current important project is shredding a few boxes we happen to have around.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 2, 2017)

Look at those evil bone splinter kitty claws 

Beaker is helping me watch a film.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 3, 2017)

After 18 months of Peggy periodically pissing on the kitchen floor (either on purpose or because she missed her trays), and after it becoming a daily occurrence for a while, I finally had the wherewithal to change her litter brand and she hasn't done it since.



I'm not counting my chickens, but she seems to like this litter more. I was using Fresh News/Yesterdays News, which are these big old pellets of recycled newspaper. She didn't seem to have a problem getting in the tray, and would use it most of the time. The new litter is that Greenwood's clumping stuff. It tracks everywhere, but I don't care about that as long as she doesn't piss on the floor. She seems to like it more. She likes covering up her poo, for a start. She has a good old dig now. It must feel better on her paws.

I really hope this is the panacea.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 3, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Kitten update
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*faints

*comes to

*thud

*comes to again

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 3, 2017)

Lovely pics of beyoootiful kittens AuntiStella ! I love how the sunlight catches the tops of their little heads. And how did I forget/not notice that Lester has such stunning green eyes?

I don't think Beaker enjoyed that film much May Kasahara  . Looks a bit critical.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 3, 2017)

stavros said:


> Is anyone else's kitty losing a lot of fur since it got a little hotter?



Yes. Odin is putting out clouds of fur, despite me brushing him often. He needs doing again already, but still thinks it's a game in which you catch the brush.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 3, 2017)

Right. Just so I'm clear. If a boy cat runs up the road and from the back you can see a "swinging tummy" he's a little bit on the fat side isn't he?

Asking for a friend


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2017)

There was a bit of a face-off out the back as I was putting the bins out this afternoon, as Missy and one of next door's cats went eyeball-to-eyeball. Next door hissed a couple of times, but Missy was very nonchalant and a bit "meh". I also saw her in their garden as well with their patio doors open, but I think she followed me inside. As far as I know she hasn't been in there, but I reckon she's brave enough.


----------



## Manter (Apr 3, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes. Odin is putting out clouds of fur, despite me brushing him often. He needs doing again already, but still thinks it's a game in which you catch the brush.
> 
> View attachment 103478


He's beautiful.

And yes idiot cat is leaving fluff everywhere too :-/


----------



## Manter (Apr 3, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Right. Just so I'm clear. If a boy cat runs up the road and from the back you can see a "swinging tummy" he's a little bit on the fat side isn't he?
> 
> Asking for a friend


Um, yes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Right. Just so I'm clear. If a boy cat runs up the road and from the back you can see a "swinging tummy" he's a little bit on the fat side isn't he?
> 
> Asking for a friend



yes

to be honest, the average cat / dog in this country is a bit overweight...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 3, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Right. Just so I'm clear. If a boy cat runs up the road and from the back you can see a "swinging tummy" he's a little bit on the fat side isn't he?
> 
> Asking for a friend



Potentially yes, BUT...

Charlie had that undercarriage swing even when he was skeletal with illness. He'd had a massive flappy stomach since he was a kitten. I think some of them just do. It's not necessarily an indication of being too fat. Proper fat doesn't tend to be flappy, but rather chunky. If it's just a flappy undercarriage, more towards the back legs than the front, and if the overhead silhouette looks good, I wouldn't personally worry too much about it.

A good way of assessing fatness is to look at them from above, and look at their shape.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 4, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> . . . He'd had a massive flappy stomach since he was a kitten. I think some of them just do. It's not necessarily an indication of being too fat. Proper fat doesn't tend to be flappy . . .



My friends cats are liking this explanation a lot and are choosing to ignore, and treat with the contempt they richly deserve, the libellous posts from Manter and Puddy_Tat who obviously know next to nothing about what cats barely scraping by on a near "starvation diet" look like


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2017)

Who'd have thought that putting on your shoes would mean you end up looking like a failed suicide attempt?


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 4, 2017)

Esther likes to sit in this box but so does Chester and he's bigger than her, so he just pushes her out. She can't even fight him. 

And yet - they get on so well...






Chester does make good use of a box though - who could deny him such pleasure?


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 4, 2017)

Her face


----------



## oryx (Apr 4, 2017)

Paddy is the first cat we've had in ages who harasses us for our food, while we're eating.

He excelled himself today when he went after what I was consuming, not a piece of fish or a juicy steak but....

... a cup of herbal tea.


----------



## izz (Apr 4, 2017)

oryx said:


> Paddy is the first cat we've had in ages who harasses us for our food, while we're eating.
> 
> He excelled himself today when he went after what I was consuming, not a piece of fish or a juicy steak but....
> 
> ... a cup of herbal tea.


Did it have valarian in it ? Ours quite like pukka nighttime.


----------



## oryx (Apr 4, 2017)

izz said:


> Did it have valarian in it ? Ours quite like pukka nighttime.



No! It was Pukka Three Ginger.

I could understand if he was a ginger and identified with it...but he's a brown tabby.


----------



## Whagwan (Apr 5, 2017)

One of our neighbours has got a kitten and Reba and it are now best friends.  The black kitten will wait in our garden for Reba and they'll play and go exploring the neighbourhood together, she's spending much more time outdoors now.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 5, 2017)

^ That looks like the start of a beautiful friendship. +many likes for the 7-legged cat mini-gang!


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2017)

Big burly cat who looks a bit like Hitler rolled over on his back for me on my way to work, and he didn't mind me tickling his tummy. Missy, on the other hand, does the roll but tries to rip my hand off if I dare go near the belly fluff.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2017)

I haven't actually seen her do it, but I think Missy's got up the confidence to jump from the conservatory roof through the spare room window when it's open.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 7, 2017)

Our 5 month old Tabby made her self comfortable in next doors kitchen , (5 mins neforethey locked up to go away for a weekend) then got onto her roof , leapt onto our porch roof and was enticed in via a window , picking her way across a 2 inch window ledge. 

Mental teenager ......


----------



## Me76 (Apr 8, 2017)

Orson, using his own fur to make a Trump wig


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 9, 2017)

So yesterday was the day that the kittens managed to climb out of their box. 






































Having to watch the boys very carefully at the moment.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 9, 2017)

They are so gorgeous, Stella. I'm jealous, is what I am.

Is that Chester, the b&w cat? He's totally doing that whole "I want to play with them but I'm a bit scared but gonna pass it off as being too cool for school."


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 9, 2017)

^ same. I'm jealous as anything. This is my very favourite stage of kittenz - still a bit tiny and gormless but into everything. 
(love the lavender chill out zone tent as well  )


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 9, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> They are so gorgeous, Stella. I'm jealous, is what I am.
> 
> Is that Chester, the b&w cat? He's totally doing that whole "I want to play with them but I'm a bit scared but gonna pass it off as being too cool for school."



I've been warning Chester off because he's not their dad and I'm a bit worried what he might do. But so far he's been fairly gentle. He grabbed one earlier and held it while licking it vigorously. It's like he's tring to share grooming duty with the mum. She didn't seem to mind. 

The Dad has been playing with them too. I'm amazed how unafraid of him they are. They just walk up to him and smack him on the face :-p



trabuquera said:


> ^ same. I'm jealous as anything. This is my very favourite stage of kittenz - still a bit tiny and gormless but into everything.
> (love the lavender chill out zone tent as well  )



I'm sad I'm going to have to be at work mostly.


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2017)

I unfortunately don't have the technology to show the dreaming twitches, but you get the idea of how deep a sleep it was below;


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 9, 2017)

Dreaming twitches are the best. Especially if they come with little nurgly noises.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 10, 2017)

and lipsmacks


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 10, 2017)

This morning one of the little ones was lapping at the 'kitten' milk I''ve been giving the mum since she's been breast feeding. They grow up so fast )))


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2017)

Meet Ziggy


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Meet Ziggy
> 
> View attachment 104066
> 
> View attachment 104067



....pure cuteness...


----------



## Me76 (Apr 10, 2017)

We approve of Ziggy!


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 10, 2017)

He's a star, man!
[groans]
Very very handsome cat editor. We look forward to seeing much more of him on this thread.


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Meet Ziggy
> 
> View attachment 104066
> 
> View attachment 104067


can't wait for the next one, who's presumably going to be called a-cat-insane :-p


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 10, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> can't wait for the next one, who's presumably going to be called a-cat-insane :-p


Space OddKitty


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 10, 2017)

o hai, ziggy

: purr :


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Meet Ziggy
> 
> View attachment 104066
> 
> View attachment 104067


oh you pretty thing!


----------



## bimble (Apr 10, 2017)

like some cat from japan.. what a tummy. 
This thread is the best remedy for all the other threads.


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2017)

I think last night's dinner was the hardest to eat I've had since Missy moved in almost a year ago. It must've got to double figures the number of times I had to plonk her on the floor or a neighbouring chair as she kept trying to put her furry face in my food.

She did partly redeem herself with some manic chasing of tiny insects, flinging herself into the walls at times.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 10, 2017)

Never accidentally leave an open can of tuna on the side.

I did that once.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 10, 2017)

stavros said:


> I think last night's dinner was the hardest to eat I've had since Missy moved in almost a year ago. It must've got to double figures the number of times I had to plonk her on the floor or a neighbouring chair as she kept trying to put her furry face in my food.
> 
> She did partly redeem herself with some manic chasing of tiny insects, flinging herself into the walls at times.



Katness was excelling herself with that tonight as we were preparing dinner. We put some dried food down and she still kept jumping up. We were preparing Tofu.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes, as much as I miss my old boy cat Malcolm, I don't miss being unable to turn my back on food, any food, without taking preventative measures. Beaker is much less interested - I wouldn't leave a big fat steak lying around, but at least I can be sure my tomato spaghetti will remain unmolested.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm lucky that Peggy has zero interest in any kind of human food (and most cat foods - although that part is unlucky, I suppose).


----------



## smmudge (Apr 10, 2017)

Our cats eat anything! We can't leave any food out even wrapped up as they just chew through the wrapper. They even chewed through an egg box, though luckily gave up when they reached the eggs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 10, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> (and most cat foods - although that part is unlucky, I suppose).



So does ours 

I can try other types and she eats them then stops. Whiskers is the only constant. We've given up on intresting types from Zooplus. On the plus side you can buy it in cans which actually works out easier if you have two cats as you don't have to fiddle opening a pouch many times a day as one can is approx the wet food for two cats in a day.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 10, 2017)

None of my cats has ever been a thief or a scrounge.

I'm super strict with them in kittenhood. Is it that, or have I just been really lucky?

I never feed them from the table or whilst I'm cooking. If they get leftovers it's always at their dining station. I will not tolerate cats jumping up on the table or the kitchen surface. Absolute zero tolerance on that, even when there's no food out.

I did have one cat who sat guard over the catflap during the night, and his perch was on a kitchen surface, but he'd jump down if he ever heard a human approaching. He knew he wasn't allowed up there.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So does ours
> 
> I can try other types and she eats them then stops. Whiskers is the only constant. We've given up on intresting types from Zooplus. On the plus side you can buy it in cans which actually works out easier if you have two cats as you don't have to fiddle opening a pouch many times a day as one can is approx the wet food for two cats in a day.




I have to have a constant variety at all times. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to his preferences. I wondered about the consistency of flavour in some of the brands.  I'm not going to check that theory though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Meet Ziggy
> 
> View attachment 104066
> 
> View attachment 104067



impressive whiskerage - not obvious when i was on my smartish phone earlier


----------



## Me76 (Apr 11, 2017)

Woken up at 5am but the big black and white cat from the garden trying to get in the cat flap.  Now the microchip works he can't get in but has started headbutting it for about 15 seconds at a time which is rather noisy.  

Makes me wonder how much he made himself at home before the chip reader was fixed.


----------



## Whagwan (Apr 11, 2017)

One advantage to having a three legged cat is that she can't jump high enough to get onto the kitchen surfaces and so food is safe!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 11, 2017)

Just been cat sitting this weekend. OMG she is the cutest:


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2017)

Waking up...


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Woken up at 5am but the big black and white cat from the garden trying to get in the cat flap.  Now the microchip works he can't get in



Don't bet on it - several times evil cat must've managed to tailgate Missy in, whereupon they'd have an indoor fight. It hasn't happened for a few months so he might not be around anymore, or he's got the message not to fuck with her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2017)

I hope Ziggy's whiskers remain as magnificent once he's grown into them. My last ginger cat had spectacular whiskers too. My current white and ginger mog not so much (but she has ridiculously soft plushy fur to make up for it).


----------



## moose (Apr 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Waking up...


I sense besottedness


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

Last pic for a while - honest!


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 12, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 104210
> 
> Last pic for a while today - honest!




fify


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 12, 2017)

Gorgeous in any pose. But I particularly love #9072 because it looks as if his whiskers are being bent forward by the force of a MASSIVE LION ROAR.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 12, 2017)

We've had to exile Mousch from sleeping with us, and on the bed during the day.  Hopefully it's a temporary measure while my asthmatically enhanced chest infection clears up.  I really miss fighting her for bed space. Mr T is lovely to share a bed with obvs but he refuses to lie on my legs in quite the right way.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 12, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 104210
> 
> Last pic for a while - honest!



Don't stop on my account


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 12, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 104210
> 
> Last pic for a while - honest!



Ziggy lurves camera.....
and daddy obvs....


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Last pic for a while - honest!



Why?!! That is one ridiculously cute kitten. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 12, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 104210
> 
> Last pic for a while - honest!



Dear Editor, 

Can you tell us how long that while will be, please?

Ta.

Love,

All of Urban


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 12, 2017)

Dear editor 

I have just paid a bribe to Urban. Will that do? 

Ta.

Love,

The Germans


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Gorgeous in any pose. But I particularly love #9072 because it looks as if his whiskers are being bent forward by the force of a MASSIVE LION ROAR.



or bed whiskers after a long nap?


----------



## stavros (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm not sure where they were, as they were old ones, no longer worn, but Missy has found two of my socks which she's trying to kill repeatedly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Last pic for a while - honest!



that's quite long enough...


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2017)

editor


----------



## bimble (Apr 13, 2017)

There's loud building work going on outside and my cat isn't happy.
He's hiding curled up in a dark corner, not like him at all. He's a window-loving cat, and should be stretched out all long being warm in the sunlight. 
Any ideas what I could do to make things better for him? It's loud banging and scaffolding will be here for a while.


----------



## Whagwan (Apr 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> There's loud building work going on outside and my cat isn't happy.
> He's hiding curled up in a dark corner, not like him at all. He's a window-loving cat, and should be stretched out all long being warm in the sunlight.
> Any ideas what I could do to make things better for him? It's loud banging and scaffolding will be here for a while.



This loudly enough to drown it out?  

The rescue centre we got Reba from used to play classical music in the cats' bit to drown out the dogs barking.


----------



## bimble (Apr 13, 2017)

That'll drive me mad, I'll be hiding in the corner. But yeah, music will try music.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2017)

editor

is kitteh going to join the band?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> There's loud building work going on outside and my cat isn't happy.
> He's hiding curled up in a dark corner, not like him at all. He's a window-loving cat, and should be stretched out all long being warm in the sunlight.
> Any ideas what I could do to make things better for him? It's loud banging and scaffolding will be here for a while.



Poor cat. It's not really a solution, but cats can be quite adaptable. You may find that after a few days that he finds it easier to shut it out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 13, 2017)

Odin last night. I don't know why the pose amused me so much.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 13, 2017)

^because in amid a wide range of tactile textiles he's still the most strokeable-looking thing in the room by miles. he's so floofy! (forgot to mention about an earlier pic that I love the extra-long tufts between his toes  - and I'm not particularly a long-haired-cat fan, but would make every possible exception for Odin)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 13, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> ^because in amid a wide range of tactile textiles he's still the most strokeable-looking thing in the room by miles. he's so floofy! (forgot to mention about an earlier pic that I love the extra-long tufts between his toes  - and I'm not particularly a long-haired-cat fan, but would make every possible exception for Odin)



You say the nicest things about my cats.  

He is very soft and fluffy and has a very placid nature. However when he was younger I used to be able to hold him upside down in my arms for ages and stroke his extra soft belly. Now he's a bit over a year, he's less keen on this, which is totally understandable, but also a shame as it was so cute.


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 13, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Odin last night. I don't know why the pose amused me so much.
> 
> View attachment 104327


he looks like he's about to lean over and give you a bit of sage advice.


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 13, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Our cats eat anything! We can't leave any food out even wrapped up as they just chew through the wrapper. They even chewed through an egg box, though luckily gave up when they reached the eggs.


Lester used to pull everything out of the bin fairly regularly, on one occasion he got remains of  a chicken out of the fridge!! We think he's got stashes of food around in parts of the house because every now and again he comes into the living room with something and we have no idea where it came from. When we first got him he kept stealing sausages out of the pan after I'd cooked them, and then growled at me when i trie to take it off him!
Esther tries to lift stuff off my plate and has got worse since the kittens have been born. I can't eat safely with her around. Chester though is lovely and I've never seen him try to nick food except off the other cats.


----------



## bimble (Apr 16, 2017)

editor plz put Ziggy pics here asap its urgent, am sad.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 16, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Odin last night. I don't know why the pose amused me so much.
> 
> View attachment 104327



He's like someone perched at a bar....waiting non chalantly to be served. 
Maybe....


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2017)

bimble said:


> editor plz put Ziggy pics here asap its urgent, am sad.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 104537



that looks like an "i are looking sad.  you gives me treats now?" look


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 16, 2017)

Garlic has decided he loves me


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 17, 2017)

Ginger loves me too...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2017)

Those cats really got the luck of the draw when they stumbled into your life.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 17, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 104536 View attachment 104537



Spoiling Urbs for Easter!


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 17, 2017)

Ziggy is 110% charisma!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 17, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Ginger loves me too...



in soviet russia, kitteh boops you...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 17, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Those cats really got the luck of the draw when they stumbled into your life.


I think it was me who got lucky


----------



## bimble (Apr 17, 2017)

I have bad crush upon Ziggy. My cat doesn't know.


----------



## petee (Apr 18, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


>



i don't like to show favoritism but i think I'm gonna pass out


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2017)

I've been away for a few days and whilst away I befriended a cat a few doors along from where I was staying. "Adolf" was very friendly, rolling over for a tummy-tickle even on wet ground;


----------



## petee (Apr 18, 2017)

stavros said:


> "Adolf"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2017)

petee said:


>



cats that look like hitler


----------



## colacubes (Apr 18, 2017)

Kitler


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2017)

bimble said:


> I have bad crush upon Ziggy. My cat doesn't know.



have we had a discussion about the merits of ethical polycattery rather than monomoggiemy?


----------



## bimble (Apr 18, 2017)

He doesn't like it when I come home smelling of some other cat.


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 18, 2017)

Lester now has a mini-me


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 19, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Lester now has a mini-me





he doesn't look exactly thrilled...


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 19, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he doesn't look exactly thrilled...


no. I don;t think he is. But a kitten needs a Dad :-p


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 19, 2017)

I dunno, I think the kit is mimicking Lester's hardman hard face while learning to cat... first pic SLAYS me. AuntiStella, do the kittens have names yet? Surely Nestor & Sylvester?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 19, 2017)

Go the capitalist route with them: Investor and Divestor (Divester? A person wot divests.)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 19, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> no. I don;t think he is. But a kitten needs a Dad :-p





what about diversity, alternative family models and non gender stereotyping parenting?


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 19, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> what about diversity, alternative family models and non gender stereotyping parenting?


cats have very much have not come into the 21st century on this sort of issue.

Although they do have their second Dad...


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 20, 2017)

Kittens now able to climb stairs. They could literally be anywhere in the house now!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 20, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> cats have very much have not come into the 21st century on this sort of issue.



dunno.

Sylvester seemed to manage single / separated parenting - Mrs Sylvester was never mentioned.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 20, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Kittens now able to climb stairs. They could literally be anywhere in the house now!!



That sounds like fun... 
"Find the kitten"...


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 20, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno.
> 
> Sylvester seemed to manage single / separated parenting - Mrs Sylvester was never mentioned.


Well, these kits are lucky enough to have both parents to bother


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 20, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> That sounds like fun...
> "Find the kitten"...


That's not hard. Firstly they mostly stick together. Secondly they squeak a lot! Thirdly, unless asleep, they never bloody stop running around .


----------



## Manter (Apr 20, 2017)

So..... the northerner let the idiot posh cat out. I came home to team Eritrea hunting through the garden looking worried. I hustled them inside and made them a cup of tea, when we heard loud meowing outside. We excitedly threw open the back door, and a very pretty black and white cat who I have never seen before sauntered in and ran upstairs. S/he has been running round the house for about 30 minutes, and has woken up the toddler (who said to him/her 'this not your house, naughty cat; no dinner' and immediately went back to sleep)

Still no sign of the furry fuckwit.


----------



## oryx (Apr 20, 2017)

Manter said:


> So..... the northerner let the idiot posh cat out. I came home to team Eritrea hunting through the garden looking worried. I hustled them inside and made them a cup of tea, when we heard loud meowing outside. We excitedly threw open the back door, and a very pretty black and white cat who I have never seen before sauntered in and ran upstairs. S/he has been running round the house for about 30 minutes, and has woken up the toddler (who said to him/her 'this not your house, naughty cat; no dinner' and immediately went back to sleep)
> 
> Still no sign of the furry fuckwit.


 oh no - hope he comes back safe & sound.


----------



## Manter (Apr 21, 2017)

It has been 2 hours (I have only been here for 30 mins of it)

Not happy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2017)

Has idiot cat been out before?


----------



## Manter (Apr 21, 2017)

Nope. He has escaped twice (ish) in the last three years but come back within 5-10 mins


----------



## Manter (Apr 21, 2017)

He has returned! Cold and wet and hungry. Stupid cat.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh Manter, I'm sure it will be a while before that happens again. 

The like was for toddler's reaction rather than the missing cat btw.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 21, 2017)

at idiot cat being safe

 at being cold and wet

 at free range kitteh and toddler


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 21, 2017)

Do you still have the other cat?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 21, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Do you still have the other cat?



and did s/he get dinner?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 21, 2017)

Manter said:


> He has returned! Cold and wet and hungry. Stupid cat.



Firstly, Hoorah for return of idiot cat (we've had some of ours stay out for longer than we're happy with and the stress and worry . . . I'm the one that needs 9 lives, not the bloody cats)

How is stupid cat with collars? - only I think you can get radio transmitting collars that are accurate to not many metres and have a pretty good range


----------



## Manter (Apr 21, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Firstly, Hoorah for return of idiot cat (we've had some of ours stay out for longer than we're happy with and the stress and worry . . . I'm the one that needs 9 lives, not the bloody cats)
> 
> How is stupid cat with collars? - only I think you can get radio transmitting collars that are accurate to not many metres and have a pretty good range


Rips them off, sadly.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 21, 2017)

Manter said:


> Rips them off, sadly.



Well, you would be able to find the collar at any rate, and given what they cost that wouldn't be a bad thing - shame though, might have given you a bit of peace of mind in the (hopefully never) next time he gets out

I tried Casper with a collar and bell on it and the bell totally freaked him out, the faster he ran away from the bell thing the louder the bell jingled and so on, and so on - the whole point of the bell was to give the local wild life a bit of a chance when him and his hunting buddy are off out on the murder - although given the size of him and Clive, I think the chasing part of the hunt is not happening any more - preferring to wait until a particularly plump "whatever" happens to walk by there dozing form


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 21, 2017)

Glad that idiot cat (one of urban's Great Beauties!) has returned safely from his bout of slumming it outside and hope he thinks better of any similar larks in future. And I'll be saying this: "'this not your house, naughty cat; no dinner" from now on to every random who turns up at my place expecting food.


----------



## Manter (Apr 21, 2017)

not even slightly contrite


----------



## Manter (Apr 21, 2017)

And that is a cricket ball in the bed with him. He adores it


.


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 21, 2017)

Six weeks old now. Currently nameless, though I have a few ideas. At the moment they don't respond to anyone except their mum. Which is how it should be.
They are still being fed by mum but increasingly, more interested in solid food now.

One of them seems to be very interested in being on my lap. This morning, while checking my emails I had two of them scrabbling up and down my back while i sat on the sofa. :-p


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2017)

They're growing so fast!

Are you going to be looking for homes for them, or has your family expanded to 5 cats now?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 21, 2017)

Manter said:


> not even slightly contrite



OK. I give up. I've looked and looked but I can't for the life of me see the boat anchor chained to that cat anywhere. Maybe it's a really heavy bell that he's leaning against, that must be it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 21, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> They're growing so fast!
> 
> Are you going to be looking for homes for them, or has your family expanded to 5 cats now?



I think I'd struggle to find homes for them and not keep them! Probably just as well we had Katness done.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 21, 2017)

That's very nearly the perfect cat solution that me and Mrs Voltz were thinking about (apart from being at work, so kittens aren't an option . . . yet) and that was to get a "knocked up" mummy cat and when she had them to keep her and all her litter, we'd get them all "done" once old enough, but a whole pack of kittehs . . . brilliant


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 21, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> They're growing so fast!
> 
> Are you going to be looking for homes for them, or has your family expanded to 5 cats now?


it's very much expanded to 5. :-p

We did have homes for 2 back when we had 4 kitties. But the two dying means that we only had the one we were keeping anyway and the one that Rich had promised to a mate of his. The mate has since said he cant take a kitten after all and Rich wants to keep both. I also want to keep both.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 21, 2017)

Stella, earlier:


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 21, 2017)

now i need this


----------



## Manter (Apr 21, 2017)

Idiot cat is really clingy....


----------



## Me76 (Apr 21, 2017)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat is really clingy....


Don't let me go out there again.  Don't.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2017)

Little cat watching the sunset on next doors roof


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 22, 2017)

Bad idea?

Maine coon kittens for sale - 2 girls and 2 boys. | in Reddish, Manchester | Gumtree

I really want some more kittens and big ones would be ace.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 22, 2017)

Never get cats (or dogs) from gumtree etc.

No matter how they dress it up, they are often bred in awful conditions for the money.

Go to a shelter. Fuck getting a posh breed when there are thousands of scrawny little fuckers desperate for a home and more besides suffering because there aren't enough places in shelters for them.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 22, 2017)

Can you afford four cats? Can you afford the insurance, the extra flea treatment, food etc. Can you afford to buy them different foods if they don't like yours? If you can afford it then go to a shelter, if not then don't.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2017)

Today's kitten pic


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 22, 2017)

I can afford the extra running costs. I've got two rescue cats and love them to bits. It's really shallow but I really fancy a big cat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 22, 2017)

I want a breed cat more than I can say.

But I won't get one unless there was one at a shelter. It's irresponsible.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Today's kitten pic
> View attachment 105042



Ziggy's gorgeous. He's got some great Denis Healy's going on.


----------



## bimble (Apr 22, 2017)

i love Ziggy and i cannot lie. He is ridiculous, in the best possible way. Cat sleeping belly up = the best thing eva.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 23, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I want a breed cat more than I can say.
> 
> But I won't get one unless there was one at a shelter. It's irresponsible.



Your right. Getting one of gum tree is a silly idea. 

However my other half is open to the idea of another cat.


----------



## Manter (Apr 23, 2017)

There are breed cat rescues. 

Cat Rescue Centres UK - Pedigree Cats - Adopt a Cat - Cat Chat

There are actually good reasons for getting a (ethical) breed cat (or dog)- you know what you are getting for a start. We wanted a house cat, we know ragdolls make good house cats; we knew there would be children in the house and we wanted a cat which was docile and loving and good with children- which ragdolls are. Our house is always full of people going to and fro so we wanted a sociable and chilled out cat which wouldn't be stressed by it all (he even likes building work - he is bonkers) We were very careful when we got him, (actually from a vet) because badly-bred ragdolls have a number of health issues. despite his escape escapade this week, I have never regretted getting him. 

Before I got him people would talk about ragdoll personalities and I thought they were being a bit silly and twee. But they really are quite unusual and a lot of fun, as well as incredibly affectionate and a bit crazy. 

But yeah- never get a pet off gumtree.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 23, 2017)

Manter said:


> There are breed cat rescues.
> 
> Cat Rescue Centres UK - Pedigree Cats - Adopt a Cat - Cat Chat
> 
> ...



Well yours is certainly gorgeous. No Maine Coons or Norwegian's available, but I'll keep looking. I'm not totally hung up on getting one of those breeds, but thought they would be fun.

On a more general point is it easier to introduce a kitten when you have existing cats rather then one that fully grown?


----------



## Manter (Apr 23, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well yours is certainly gorgeous. No Maine Coons or Norwegian's available, but I'll keep looking. I'm not totally hung up on getting one of those breeds, but thought they would be fun.
> 
> On a more general point is it easier to introduce a kitten when you have existing cats rather then one that fully grown?


Yes, in theory. But adult cats may bully the crap out of a kitten as opposed to coming to an uneasy truce with an adult....  best rescue centres help you decide how the cats will get on together (eg introductions, home visits etc)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 23, 2017)

Manter said:


> Yes, in theory. But adult cats may bully the crap out of a kitten as opposed to coming to an uneasy truce with an adult....  best rescue centres help you decide how the cats will get on together (eg introductions, home visits etc)



We don't have any worries about Odin. He's such a chilled out little fellow. Katness is more on the nervous/neurotic side so don't know how she would react. She was bit rough when we got Odin, but they were both tiny then, but they are both almost grown up now. One advantage with a Main Coon... It wouldnt take long till it was bigger then her!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 23, 2017)

Katness this morning. She knows she shouldnt be on the counter, so goes sits on the window sill where she can't easily be removed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 23, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> No Maine Coons or Norwegian's available, but I'll keep looking



one source of rescues is retired breeding mum-kittehs.  Think CRI may be able to offer an idea or two here, as think that's how Breeze (who doesn't feature enough on urban these days by the way) came their way.



UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It wouldnt take long till it was bigger then her!



not always reliable - when I lived with two fairly substantial mogs, there was a local black cat about half the size of either of them that would chase the two of them round the garden, and would occasionally manage to get in and steal their dinner...


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 23, 2017)

One kitten came up to greet me in bed this morning - Rich woke up on Friday with all 5 cats laying on him and the kittens were on his face


----------



## Manter (Apr 23, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> one source of rescues is retired breeding mum-kittehs.  Think CRI may be able to offer an idea or two here, as think that's how Breeze (who doesn't feature enough on urban these days by the way) came their way.
> 
> 
> 
> not always reliable - when I lived with two fairly substantial mogs, there was a local black cat about half the size of either of them that would chase the two of them round the garden, and would occasionally manage to get in and steal their dinner...


Yeah, the neighbourhood thug-cat is a very pretty, tiny tabby. All the other cats are terrified of her


----------



## Manter (Apr 23, 2017)

. This is thug-mog


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 23, 2017)

Manter said:


> . This is thug-mog



Got an evil glint in the eye


----------



## Manter (Apr 23, 2017)

Yup. You don't mess 


UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Got an evil glint in the eye


----------



## stavros (Apr 23, 2017)

Young Missy threw me a curve ball yesterday morning, as, for the first time since she started going outside about nine months ago, she managed to find her way around to the front door. I'm mid-terrace, third from the end, and until now she's always been happy with the back garden and those adjoining. Am I overly worried that she won't be able to find her way back to the cat flap?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 23, 2017)

stavros said:


> Am I overly worried that she won't be able to find her way back to the cat flap?



it's possible, although cats have quite a good homing instinct (hence her finding her way to the front door)


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 24, 2017)

Normally she watches the birds but this morning she's spent 20 minutes intently observing each blossom petal that falls off the tree


----------



## Me76 (Apr 26, 2017)

Ozzie seems to have regressed.  Clothes are being dragged out of drawers, toys are being played with more and she's trying to get in places she used to be able to fit.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 27, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Ozzie seems to have regressed.  Clothes are being dragged out of drawers, toys are being played with more and she's trying to get in places she used to be able to fit.



Midlife crisis?


----------



## Me76 (Apr 27, 2017)

Schmetterling said:


> Midlife crisis?


She's just turned one, so I hope not.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2017)

Schmetterling said:


> Midlife crisis?



of course cats have nine of them...


----------



## Libertad (Apr 27, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Ozzie seems to have regressed.  Clothes are being dragged out of drawers, toys are being played with more and she's trying to get in places she used to be able to fit.



'Tis spring, time for bouncing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 27, 2017)

Peggy's 12 and a half and is showing no signs of slowing down in any capacity. She gets cross with me if I don't play with her enough during the day. Her favourite thing at the moment is to use the square rug in the living room as a play mat, and especially likes it if I hide things under there, and pull long pieces of material along under it so she can stalk it and kill it. She has a designated play area, by the rug and around it, and she runs over to it whenever I am near it, and sits by it waiting for me to start playing. Several times a day.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 27, 2017)

Ours have almost lost intrest in chasing random things since they started going out. So it was quite nice to see Katness leap at light cord in the bathroom the other day.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 28, 2017)

Fucking ginger cat hasn't been seen since last night.  Not come in for breakfast or for rattling of biscuits in the garden.  

His sister is apparently sleeping as normal, which I am hoping is a good sign.  I would like to think that if he was stuck somewhere (or worse) she would be carrying out some Lassie like actions to show us the issue.  

I am very worried, while at the same time knowing that it is probably fine and I will need to get used to hardly seeing them as the weather gets better.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 28, 2017)

It NEVER gets easier - our two boys have access to outdoors through out the day and when me and Mrs Voltz get back from work they'll hear the cars and come running down the road, or down from "top" garden, or out of someone else's garden or, I've just noticed, from the communal car parking area which is next to a silted up mill pond which has ducks in it

But as the evenings get lighter they get more and more reluctant to come in and it's only the lack of food (once fed they're all in for the night) and going out and clapping quite loudly that gets them to come in, but when they don't come in soon and decide that "tonight's the night we stop out" it's awful - and we're not on a main road really


----------



## May Kasahara (May 1, 2017)

Beaker wants...something.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 1, 2017)

I've been away for 7 days and genuinely quite excited about seeing my cats today. They'll probably come over all affectionate and pretend my other half hasnt fed them and then ignore me. Cats eh?


----------



## Manter (May 1, 2017)

Me76 did ginger cat surface?


----------



## Me76 (May 1, 2017)

Manter said:


> Me76 did ginger cat surface?


Sorry, I should have updated everyone.  He came in about 4am yesterday morning.  He was very hungry and has a load of black gunky stuff all down one side, but otherwise fine.  Ozzie didn't stop licking him for about two hours.  

All good now, although I think we might have to snip some of his fur away where the worst of the gunk is.


----------



## Manter (May 1, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Sorry, I should have updated everyone.  He came in about 4am yesterday morning.  He was very hungry and has a load of black gunky stuff all down one side, but otherwise fine.  Ozzie didn't stop licking him for about two hours.
> 
> All good now, although I think we might have to snip some of his fur away where the worst of the gunk is.


Glad he's back! Do you think it's tar or oil or something?


----------



## Me76 (May 1, 2017)

Manter said:


> Glad he's back! Do you think it's tar or oil or something?


Something like that.  It's not greasy at all but has dried solid. We managed to get some of it off yesterday with a flannel but these last bits are going nowhere.


----------



## oryx (May 1, 2017)

Man rescues cat from London Docks - BBC News

This video clip summarises cats.

I thought the cat who nearly drowned was being chased by a vicious little dog...but no, it was ANOTHER CAT.

The cat saved from drowning completely ignores its valiant rescuer and walks off without so much as a grateful nose-rub.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 1, 2017)

oryx said:


> Man rescues cat from London Docks - BBC News
> 
> This video clip summarises cats.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but the rescuer was clearly a proper cat lover, just pulled the cat out by the scruff, got himself back up, picked up his bag and fucked off.

He knew the score


----------



## trabuquera (May 2, 2017)

Obviously Ziggy is the King of the Gingerz but this is my current internet kitten crush. (crank up the speakers, you'll thank me for it....)


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2017)

Sorry I've been vacant from this thread somewhat in the last couple of weeks. Missy and I have been enjoying the snooker too much;


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

I've been on kitten watch for the past 24 hours. These are the first two.












I think there may be six!


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

Number three just happened


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

A few more pics. 
Excuse the blurriness. It was dark and on a phone camera.


----------



## Celyn (May 4, 2017)

Lots of squeee!   Kittens while you wait!


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

Celyn said:


> Lots of squeee!   Kittens while you wait!


Number 4 is on its way


----------



## Celyn (May 4, 2017)

Oooh.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

Three, is the magic number 






#4 will be arriving shortly


----------



## Celyn (May 4, 2017)

Sounds like a train announcement. The kitten number 4 will be arriving shortly at platform 2.

You are going to be very tired at work tomorrow.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2017)

Cute bundles of kittens are just what the doctor ordered.

Do they have homes lined up, or are you planning on stocking your house with wall-to-wall tabby? 

(And you're going to get mum done once she's recovered, yes? Along with the dad, if he's one of yours?)


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cute bundles of kittens are just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> Do they have homes lined up, or are you planning on stocking your house with wall-to-wall tabby?
> 
> (And you're going to get mum done once she's recovered, yes? Along with the dad, if he's one of yours?)


I had every intention of getting her 'done' after she had the last lot, but I've been immobile for the best part of a long time, and I've been unable to get it sorted, and there are no TNR facilities locally. But... I contacted someone running a TNR program about thirty miles away, and they said they'll do all 4 of the moggs at a discount. So, as soon as the kittens are weaned, the siblings and mum are going under the knife.

And I'm keeping the bubbas


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

... and the dad looks like and is about the same size as a black panther, so I reckon I'll leave him to his own devices


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2017)

There's one hell of a bruiser round these parts. He's been coming and going for about a year now. White with black patches, he's got a perfect ring of fur missing half way down his tail (like he was trapped by his tail), looks a bit manky but seems to be feeding himself okay, occasionally takes a brazen shit in my ivy from the top of the fence. I call him Frank or Tom, depending on which comes out of my mouth first. He's an intact tom, to my knowledge (sounds and smells like one), but there's no way I'd be able to get hold of him to get him done. I don't see him quite as often these days, but the weather's not been as good. Saw him about a week ago, about 6am, trotting down the street.

There are 2 black cats in the neighbourhood now. One's a long-haired cat with that rusty black fur you get sometimes. It runs as soon as I go outside. It beats up Simba from next door (every cat beats up Simba, tbf). It's been having a bit of bother with another cat recently. I can hear them having a set to. Always in the middle of the night, so I can't see what's going on.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2017)

Are there more to come? 

Poor mum must be fucking knackered.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Are there more to come?
> 
> Poor mum must be fucking knackered.


----------



## Celyn (May 4, 2017)

Hell, I am so bad at reading pictures.   The previous vampire thing - I didn't realise it said "4", so I just thought "well, I don't know why there's a vampire but if there's an emergency of kittens, anybody might post odd stuff".    <slaps self on head>


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

Two bubbas...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2017)

They are so freaking cute.

The one on the left has got a real tiger cub vibe going on.


----------



## Celyn (May 4, 2017)

Oh they're great!  So damn tiny.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 4, 2017)

Have we stopped at 5, then?

They're all so similar! You'll never tell them apart.


----------



## Celyn (May 4, 2017)

He could paint little coloured dots on their heads.

Or find some useful local pixies to make them tiny tiny identity tags.


----------



## Libertad (May 4, 2017)

Love the kittens' side ears.


----------



## bimble (May 4, 2017)

Saul Goodman I can't keep up. What's the total number of cats resident at your house please?


----------



## trabuquera (May 4, 2017)

his fryups are going to get even bigger and more elaborate at this rate...


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Have we stopped at 5, then?
> 
> They're all so similar! You'll never tell them apart.



Five was the final tally. 






I'm going to leave naming them until I can tell them apart.



bimble said:


> Saul Goodman I can't keep up. What's the total number of cats resident at your house please?



Only nine 





trabuquera said:


> his fryups are going to get even bigger and more elaborate at this rate...



I don't think I'll be able to afford any more big fryups


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Five was the final tally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9? 

I'm having trouble being allowed more then 2!


----------



## bimble (May 4, 2017)

9 is quite a lot of cats.  Is there even a group noun for cats? A pride of kittens not quite right.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2017)

bimble said:


> 9 is quite a lot of cats.  Is there even a group noun for cats? A pride of kittens not quite right.



On suggestion that I add a beautiful Persian and Ragdoll cross my other half suggested that 4 cats was the beginning of a sanctuary...


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> 9?
> 
> I'm having trouble being allowed more then 2!





bimble said:


> 9 is quite a lot of cats.  Is there even a group noun for cats? A pride of kittens not quite right.



About a year ago I was a cat-free zone. Then I started feeding a feral cat because I felt sorry for her. It turned out she had three kittens hiding in the bushes. And how could anyone resist kittens, right?
... And then there were nine


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> About a year ago I was a cat-free zone. Then I started feeding a feral cat because I felt sorry for her. It turned out she had three kittens hiding in the bushes. And how could anyone resist kittens, right?
> ... And then there were nine



I'd love 9 cats. Especially all those kittens. Not sure I could afford the insurance though. We have the premium cat insurance though. I'm still not convinced that Katness is a premium cat mind...


----------



## Sea Star (May 4, 2017)

Rich got his way with the names again. This time we're going with Luke and Leia. And no, we still don;t know what sex they are, but like I care. Will only matter when it comes to getting them neutered.

So - the kittens sleep in random places now - and not always together either. Sometimes we can't find them and they just emerge again when they're hungry. Occasionally they like to cuddle up with one of the adults - usually its mum, but sometimes its their Dad, and once, it was with Chester.
















Can pretty much tell the kittens apart by their personalities now - 7 weeks old today. One is very brave and goes everywhere and likes playing and sleeping with Dad. The other one is more timid, hides more and loves sleeping on my lap - so that one is going to be my special one, without a doubt!

Lester and Esther often come to see me in the bath, but Chester dropping by was a rare treat


----------



## bimble (May 4, 2017)

Are they learning to clean themselves already or are they too small for that?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2017)

Do either of you have any spare kittens?


----------



## Sea Star (May 4, 2017)

bimble said:


> Are they learning to clean themselves already or are they too small for that?


They've been cleaning themselves for a few weeks now. So cute to see. In fact they are now pretty much just tiny version of their parents in many ways. At the moment they are intent on jumping off things and back onto things and trying to kill things. 

Mum still tries to clean them from time to time and they are getting very good at fighting her off now!


----------



## bimble (May 4, 2017)

I got mine when he was tiny but he'd had a rough start in life and somewhere I think he's still a little bit scarred from whatever went on in his earliest days. (I got him from a local nutter who was walking about with kittens in his jacket offering them for sale. First week or so he slept inside the cat litter box, like that's what he was used to ). 
Lovely to see baby cats being treated right and left do do their thing with their Mum.


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2017)

Molly on her yellow cloud


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2017)

That's really nice you gave him a good home though bimble. I cant help but wonder if that's why Katness is a little odd, but despite her weirdness we love her really.


----------



## Sea Star (May 4, 2017)

bimble said:


> I got mine when he was tiny but he'd had a rough start in life and somewhere I think he's still a little bit scarred from whatever went on in his earliest days. (I got him from a local nutter who was walking about with kittens in his jacket offering them for sale. First week or so he slept inside the cat litter box, like that's what he was used to ).
> Lovely to see baby cats being treated right and left do do their thing with their Mum.


It really breaks my heart to hear shit like that  
glad he's got a good home now. Years ago I used to rescue neglected kittens and pass them on to good homes - kept a couple for myself. It's something I'd like to get back into when I get back on my feet again and have the space. 

I'm making a conscious effort to make sure these kittens are as happy and well adjusted as possible because I've seen too many that were badly treated, and two I have now were rescues and have slightly peculiar ways at times. But a bit of love can work wonders.


----------



## bimble (May 4, 2017)

If I'd had too much time to think about it probably wouldn't have done it because fear of commitment but he's the best, can't imagine the last four years without him.


----------



## Sea Star (May 4, 2017)

bimble said:


> If I'd had too much time to think about it probably wouldn't have done it because fear of commitment but he's the best, can't imagine the last four years without him.


Two of the cats I have now - one was brought round with - "you have to take her or she'll have nowhere to go" and the other was "he likes you - he's not mine - can you take home home with you?" both times after I had said I would not take any more in.


----------



## Sea Star (May 4, 2017)

and when they got together they gave me two more cats...


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2017)

I couldn't imagine anything worse than multiple cats lol. The one I have whose just spewed all over the carpet (always the bloody carpet and never the lino grr) is quite enough.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 5, 2017)

I would happily have more cats. My bitch of a senior kittizen wouldn't allow it though


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2017)

Does anyone else have particularly inane conversations with their kitties? I explained to Missy this evening a fundamental result of the space-time continuum as we experience it, namely that by overtaking me in excitement as I carry her food towards its spot will not mean it arrives any quicker.

She didn't respond.


----------



## Manter (May 5, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> I would happily have more cats. My bitch of a senior kittizen wouldn't allow it though


Yeah, idiot cat is territorial and while TN suggests adding a kitten carefully etc etc I think it would just upset his equilibrium 

(As much as beautiful, stupid and a bit mad is an equilibrium)


----------



## SheilaNaGig (May 5, 2017)

stavros said:


> Does anyone else have particularly inane conversations with their kitties? I explained to Missy this evening a fundamental result of the space-time continuum as we experience it, namely that by overtaking me in excitement as I carry her food towards its spot will not mean it arrives any quicker.
> 
> She didn't respond.




Did she give you a withering look though.


----------



## Me76 (May 5, 2017)

I was off sick yesterday and was in bed sleeping. I woke up thinking oh my god this is really bad, I can't breathe. 

But then I realised it was because I had one cat on my chest and one in my stomach.  

I wasn't that ill!


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Did she give you a withering look though.



She was too focused on what she was shortly to shovel into her mouth.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 5, 2017)

Me76 said:


> and one in my stomach


----------



## mx wcfc (May 5, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> I would happily have more cats. My bitch of a senior kittizen wouldn't allow it though



Our big cat was seriously unimpressed when little cat arrived, but she got used to it, and apart from occasionally reminding him who is boss, she tolerates his presence these days.


----------



## Me76 (May 5, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


On.  On.


----------



## oryx (May 5, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Our big cat was seriously unimpressed when little cat arrived, but she got used to it, and apart from occasionally reminding him who is boss, she tolerates his presence these days.



When I got Zoe as a tiny kitten, my resident big tomcat never used a litter tray - just went in the garden. When Zoe arrived, he got into her little kitten litter tray and sat there glaring at me while relieving himself of about a pint of piss.

He never used the litter tray again and once he had asserted himself again as lord and master, they became firm friends.


----------



## starfish (May 5, 2017)

Bobs currently on Metacam, Gabapentin, Clavaseptin & Felimazole. Although the former are only short term.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 6, 2017)

Gratuitous kitten pics.


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2017)

oryx said:


> When I got Zoe as a tiny kitten, my resident big tomcat never used a litter tray - just went in the garden. When Zoe arrived, he got into her little kitten litter tray and sat there glaring at me while relieving himself of about a pint of piss.
> 
> He never used the litter tray again and once he had asserted himself again as lord and master, they became firm friends.



This is just a hypothesis, but are kittens more easily accepted by the establishment adults, as they don't pose an immediate threat?


----------



## Me76 (May 6, 2017)

My experience of introducing cats is thus:

Had cat I'd had from a child, about 13. Rescued a stray kitten of about 4 months.  They didn't get on but basically ignored each other and were fine.

When old cat died, kitten that was then about 3 and didn't eat, or drink or go to the toilet at all. I worked in a pet shop at the time and a kitten came in that was only about 6 weeks and I took him in and looked after him. There was no interaction between them, but pining cat immediately started looking after herself again.  They didn't become best buds, but would be in the same room, and tolerated each other well. 

From my experience, I would say kittens does make it easier.  But that's only twice.  And I've not ever tried to introduce adults.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 6, 2017)

I have no experience of introducing kittens to older cats, but the hypothesis sounds about right. You'd have to keep a very careful eye on them at first since it would be very easy for the older cat to do some serious harm to the kitten if they're still quite small.

Like Me76 I had a cat from a child (Smokey), who was similarly aged when we adopted another cat (Snowy), but that one was probably about a year old at the time. Their first introduction was by accident. We'd been keeping them apart for a few days. Snowy had most of the house, and Smokey had the kitchen with access to the back garden so she could still keep going out. When they did meet they chased each other about the house and Snowy ended up half way up the anaglypta at the top of the stairs. (Side note: jesus, did you know anaglypta was still a thing? They do it all modern and stuff now. Well I never.) They eventually got used to each other, although Smokey never seemed quite as at ease as she was before. She used to sit in wait sometimes by the living room door. I swear this one time she stuck her paw out and tripped Snowy up as she came through 

They never got cuddly or anything like that. I can't recall them ever sleeping on the same piece of furniture at the same time. But there were no more fisticuffs. 

I don't think there's a hard and fast rule. It depends very much on the personality and previous experiences of the cats in question. I'd never consider even for a second, for example, getting a second cat here. Peggy has proven time and again she has a deep loathing of other cats, and interacting with them in any way changes her behaviour - not for the best. She's a people cat.


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> I couldn't imagine anything worse than multiple cats lol. The one I have whose just spewed all over the carpet (always the bloody carpet and never the lino grr) is quite enough.


 If one of my cats needs to be sick and there are any clothes on the floor in the vicinity, it is all but guaranteed they'll puke over them at least partially, instead of on a clear patch of floor.

Sometimes I wonder if Ms T & P has trained them to do so, since she could not train me to put my clothes away at night instead of dumping them on the floor.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 6, 2017)

Much as I love big cat, she has just brought a half dead mouse in.  there is clearly an outbreak of mice round here - our cats have caught a couple lately, but I thought the cats had learnt not to bring them in.  Pissed off with big cat, and she knows it.


----------



## oryx (May 6, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I swear this one time she stuck her paw out and tripped Snowy up as she came through



Reading that has just reminded me - today Zoe whacked Paddy on the bum with her paw. Gave him a smack bottom for eating all her food. 

Despite that they get on well. Introduced as adults. The other hypothesis is that a resident cat will tolerate a cat of the opposite sex better.

I'm sure I read in a cat book that the best choice if you have a resident cat and want to get a new one is to get a kitten, or younger cat of the opposite sex.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 7, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Pissed off with big cat, and she knows it.



she will bring you a better mouse next time to make up for it


----------



## Celyn (May 7, 2017)

Better and bigger and with friends.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 7, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> she will bring you a better mouse next time to make up for it



she had better bloody not.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 7, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> she had better bloody not.



it will either be fully live, or a whole dead mouse (i'm not quite sure what you meant)



has she done the 'teaching you to catch mice' thing yet?  if she's bringing in half-dead ones, that suggests she doesn't think you're ready for it yet


----------



## Cloo (May 7, 2017)

Went to loo this morning, shut the door... Questing paws then kept appearing underneath it


----------



## fucthest8 (May 7, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> I don't think I'll be able to afford any more big fryups



You've gone full mad cat person 

Will you be getting her spayed now though?


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2017)

my two girls bella and rogue on opposite ends


----------



## Me76 (May 7, 2017)

They do love each other.  When they aren't fighting.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 7, 2017)

fucthest8 said:


> You've gone full mad cat person
> 
> Will you be getting her spayed now though?


Yeah, she's getting sorted shortly, along with her first batch of kittens.


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2017)

I had a very long cat conversation over the fence with my next door neighbour today. He's seen Missy out the front since I first witnessed it a couple of weeks ago, so she's obviously got the hang of how to get back around to my mid-terrace back door. He also said she'd been right over onto the roof of one of the houses on the other side of the parking lot behind my house. I'm glad she's got a good homing instinct, but I do get paranoid.


----------



## izz (May 7, 2017)

stavros said:


> I had a very long cat conversation over the fence with my next door neighbour today. He's seen Missy out the front since I first witnessed it a couple of weeks ago, so she's obviously got the hang of how to get back around to my mid-terrace back door. He also said she'd been right over onto the roof of one of the houses on the other side of the parking lot behind my house. I'm glad she's got a good homing instinct, but I do get paranoid.


Impossible not to be paranoid, but I bet she's been roaming around just fine.


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2017)

anyone else kiss their cats on the lips? I know they say not to as there is danger of bacteria etc, but I've been kissing my three girls on their lips and noses for over 2 years and do it every day.


----------



## bimble (May 7, 2017)

Never attempted to kiss him on the lips but we do sometimes touch noses.


----------



## Shirl (May 7, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> anyone else kiss their cats on the lips? I know they say not to as there is danger of bacteria etc, but I've been kissing my three girls on their lips and noses for over 2 years and do it every day.


I've watched my cats tearing smaller animals to pieces and gobbling up intestines. There's no way on earth I'm going anywhere near those lips.


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2017)

Mine are indoor girls. I do rub my nose against theirs sometimes, but mostly lip and nose kisses.


----------



## Me76 (May 7, 2017)

Mine don't normally let me get to their lips. I kiss the top of their heads all the time though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 7, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> anyone else kiss their cats on the lips? I know they say not to as there is danger of bacteria etc, but I've been kissing my three girls on their lips and noses for over 2 years and do it every day.



Probably got less germs then children.


----------



## TikkiB (May 7, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I've watched my cats tearing smaller animals to pieces and gobbling up intestines. There's no way on earth I'm going anywhere near those lips.


No to mention the licking of their own arses


----------



## Shirl (May 8, 2017)

TikkiB said:


> No to mention the licking of their own arses


Thanks for that reminder  yes, that too


----------



## High Voltage (May 8, 2017)

Well, the "old" front door has finally shuffled off this mortal coil being replaced at the weekend by a nice, new shiny door complete with new, battery powered, micro chip reading, cat flap - the boys were, naturally not seen for the day while the builders were in and making noise 'n' stuff - FiFi wasn't overly impressed but managed to stay in on the bed, popping down stairs occasionally when the noise abated to have a light snack before going back to sleep

The new cat flap is NOTICEABLY higher up the door than the old one, the new door design won't let it go any lower. I've managed to pre-scan FiFi and Clive so the cat flap "knows" them before it was installed in the door, but when I tried to get a reading off Casper's chip he panicked and headed for the hills

The new door and cat door seems to have been accepted by the felines - I've got the locking tab taped shut at the moment so the flap is free swinging, they simply need to overcome the slight magnetic pull on the seal to get in and out - FiFi was the first one to go through the flap, granted it was being held open for her, but at least it's a height that she can go out and get back in again

Clive and Casper were a different matter altogether - I had to leave the front door open for them to go out, but amazingly when it was "around tea time" their gluttony overcame their timidity and "click, clack" went the flap and in came Casper, closely followed by Clive - so they can get in on their own

And this morning, after, again, opening the front door for them, they are now able to get in and out through the flap unassisted, well, unassisted but with the lock still taped shut - now all I've got to do is get Casper "registered" on the cat flap and we're all good to go

And it looks like the two boys might be a bit of a snug fit to the door, given their tummies, so a reduction in food and a slimming programme is definitely on the cards


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 8, 2017)

I think we need to get a cat flap for our two. I've been put of so far as it means cutting a hole in a UPVC door, but seems unfair to have them in or out if we are gone for the day or asleep. 

Is there much difference in quality and what other stuff should we look for. Both cats have chips so one that only opens to them would be a bonus.


----------



## hegley (May 8, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think we need to get a cat flap for our two. I've been put of so far as it means cutting a hole in a UPVC door, but seems unfair to have them in or out if we are gone for the day or asleep.


Do you leave a window open for them at the moment? Not sure how you cope without a cat flap otherwise - I think yours are a similar age to ours and now the longer days are here, and nicer weather they're in and out constantly. Although they do seem to be able to sleep 22 hours a day also!


----------



## May Kasahara (May 8, 2017)

Ours mostly went without a flap, due to living in rented accommodation. They were fine with being let in and out when we were home, even in their young and active years.

Our house now does have a flap but I can't find Beaker's microchip number so can't reprogramme it for her  Quite glad at the moment really, there have been numerous cat killings in our area (Croydon cat killer)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 8, 2017)

hegley said:


> Do you leave a window open for them at the moment? Not sure how you cope without a cat flap otherwise - I think yours are a similar age to ours and now the longer days are here, and nicer weather they're in and out constantly. Although they do seem to be able to sleep 22 hours a day also!



Katness normally makes lots of noise until we get up. She then sits in the door way and looks put out when we ask her to make a decision.


----------



## izz (May 8, 2017)

It may seem counterintuitive but you can put a catflap through a brick wall if you don't want to do anything to a UPVC door. Obviously only really for relatively thin walls.


----------



## stavros (May 8, 2017)

I was at home all day today and was very impressed by Missy's ability to sleep the entire morning on the sofa.

She also managed to get under my duvet the other day, after I'd made the bed;


----------



## TikkiB (May 9, 2017)

How can people not love cats when you see a face like that?


----------



## KatyF (May 9, 2017)

Delilah got to go in the new garden for the first time this weekend. Needless to say she went straight for the grass and then just did a lot of rolling.


----------



## High Voltage (May 9, 2017)

Does anyone find that their cat goes out and rolls around in dirt/dust - only Clive, who's normally a white and tabby came in yesterday and he's a dirty, grubby grey and tabby - it's NOT oil and it's not greasy but he's filthy


----------



## colacubes (May 9, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Does anyone find that their cat goes out and rolls around in dirt/dust - only Clive, who's normally a white and tabby came in yesterday and he's a dirty, grubby grey and tabby - it's NOT oil and it's not greasy but he's filthy



Yep, my tabby Mash does it as do my Mum's cats.  It seems to be their favourite thing to do when it's sunny


----------



## High Voltage (May 9, 2017)

He's filthy - any "normal" cat I'd simply stick him in the sink and give him a damned good wash (which I have previously, with at least 2 of my cats) - but I know he'll just turn into a ball of claws and teeth


----------



## trabuquera (May 9, 2017)

It's all scent marking - it's not because they actually want to coat themselves with dust, dirt and filth, even if it seems that way - it's that they want to wipe the smell of themselves all over 'their' areas (and particularly to mark their safest or most direct runs back to home base.) My old loancat lived far from London and coped well with a forced commuter lifestyle (travelling 2hrs in a carrier maybe every 2-4 weeks) and whenever he came to stay at mine the first thing he'd ever do would be to paw at the front door til he could roll around in the dogshit, broken glass, crackheads' detritus and other fragrant cack of Brixton, so he'd know where to come back to when he'd finished doing the rounds and scaring the shit out of every other cat in my street.

ETA: I think warm weather makes the cats' scent carry further, plus warm concrete feels particularly lovely for them to roll on. but the old loan lad would do this even if it was cold and sometimes even if the pavement was wet as well as filthy


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 9, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> He's filthy - any "normal" cat I'd simply stick him in the sink and give him a damned good wash (which I have previously, with at least 2 of my cats) - *but I know he'll just turn into a ball of claws and teeth*



The highlighted part is what any 'normal' cat would do.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2017)

Just ordered a 50 quid cat flap as we're going away for a few days and whilst someone is coming in to see them, I'd like them to be able to play out when they want to go. Expensive buggers. 

Also Katness woke me up in the middle of the night with claws to my foot. Its been ages since she's done that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Does anyone find that their cat goes out and rolls around in dirt/dust - only Clive, who's normally a white and tabby came in yesterday and he's a dirty, grubby grey and tabby - it's NOT oil and it's not greasy but he's filthy



They're normally good at cleaning it off. Odin greated me yesterday by rolling on his back for belly tickles, except his lovely long fur just picked up loads of dirt, but it was gone later.


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2017)

See if you can put these in order:-

HV tries to go back to sleep after Mrs Voltz has got up
HV's alarm goes off
Mrs Voltz Alarm goes off
Mrs Voltz tries to go back to sleep
FiFi decides it's time for Mrs Voltz to get up and stamps around the room and up the bed and is generally being an arse
FiFi decides that it's time for her to stand on my chest and meow right in my face
FiFi comes back into the bedroom and jumps up on the bed to have her "2nd sleep"
FiFi finds paper carrier bag to scratch against, which sounds like she's about to go for a pee but isn't, but she realises that the scratching noise will wake us up























Anybody want a cat? - will post 2nd class FoC
(Correct order btw: 8, 4, 5, 3, 1, 6, 2, 7)


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They're normally good at cleaning it off. Odin greated me yesterday by rolling on his back for belly tickles, except his lovely long fur just picked up loads of dirt, but it was gone later.



He had a VERY good brush yesterday with a Zoom Groom - from head to start of tail and down both flanks - I got a LOT of hair out and he seems to like being groomed - you're right, he is looking a little less dirty (I'll reserve, he looks cleaner for when he does look a lot less dirty)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2017)

Hmm. Another issue with having cats. Just went to get some weed killer for the lawn and course they all warn about keeping pets away. Not something we can easily deal with in another way, like old fashioned weeding. In fact I was shocked as it was my gf who suggested it and she runs an organic farm and has been quite rude to me in the past when I've suggested using chemicals on the garden. 

Anyone got any pet friendly suggestions? I've seen kitty friendly lawn feed but not stuff to treat weeds.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2017)

Also...


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Also...




This does exactly the same thing, is easier to use







And the added benefit that you don't end up looking a twat


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2017)

I think it's supposed to provide a bonding experience between you and your cat.


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think it's supposed to provide a bonding experience between you and your cat.



30-40 minutes continuous stroking a cat with a zoom groom getting loads of loose fur out and the cat purring it's head off is a good enough bonding experience between me and the cat


----------



## fishfinger (May 10, 2017)

If you're gonna get one of those rubber tongues, you might as well go full furry!


----------



## hegley (May 10, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> 30-40 minutes continuous stroking a cat with a zoom groom getting loads of loose fur out and the cat purring it's head off is a good enough bonding experience between me and the cat


Are the bristley (sp?) bits on the zoom groom quite soft? Been trying to use a furminator on ours but they're not having any of it so this looks like a good alternative if it's a bit more gentle.


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2017)

hegley said:


> Are the bristley (sp?) bits on the zoom groom quite soft? Been trying to use a furminator on ours but they're not having any of it so this looks like a good alternative if it's a bit more gentle.



The "spikes" are a soft synthetic rubber that feels a bit "sticky" - IT IS NOT STICKY but it grips the fur and pulls out loose hair - because they're quite soft and squidgy most of the cats we've had have found it very relaxing being brushed (your cat, obviously, will hate it  )

just remember NOT to do what I did when I had Jess sat on my lap having her brush - this brush went on for a long time - I'd start brushing from the top of her head and run down her back finishing at her tail - she was LOVING IT - the only problem was after about 30 minutes of continuous brushing starting in EXACTLY the same space I noticed that she had a little bald patch on the top of her head where the zoom groom had ever so gently tugged out all of her hair (blush) - this bald spot was about the size of a 2p piece - hair grew back again of course but the zoom groom does get loose hair out (and attached hair as well)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2017)

May have to get one of them. Got a more traditional brush that Odin lets me use on him for a short while. He looks loads better for it afterwards, but he's such a chilled out cat, so may just be tolerating it, so I'm wondering if one of them may be a bit nicer for him.


----------



## hegley (May 10, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> just remember NOT to do what I did when I had Jess sat on my lap having her brush - this brush went on for a long time - I'd start brushing from the top of her head and run down her back finishing at her tail - she was LOVING IT - the only problem was after about 30 minutes of continuous brushing starting in EXACTLY the same space I noticed that she had a little bald patch on the top of her head where the zoom groom had ever so gently tugged out all of her hair (blush) - this bald spot was about the size of a 2p piece - hair grew back again of course but the zoom groom does get loose hair out (and attached hair as well)


Please apologise to Jess for me but I lol'ed at this.


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2017)

hegley said:


> Please apologise to Jess for me but I lol'ed at this.



As did me and Mrs Voltz at the time - Jess was the most wonderful of cats, she was "MY" cat, I'd had cats previously but she was the first one I'd chosen from a rescue, looked after, cleaned up after, fed, taken to the vets, fussed and generally spoilt her rotten - it was a sad day when we had to let her go, but she'd had a very, very good and happy life


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2017)

And here's a picture of Jess from some time ago


----------



## Sea Star (May 10, 2017)

Have a Kitteh Kam installed for remotely checking the kits. :-p






thinking of sticking another one in upstairs. Usually they tend to hang around in this part of the living room - you can see four in this photo - but sometimes they like hanging around at the top of the stairs.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 10, 2017)

Cosmo - taking the piss and sitting on the cooker - you can see by his expression he doesn't give a shit


----------



## hegley (May 10, 2017)

Cosmo looks quite special!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 10, 2017)

Hmmmm


----------



## hegley (May 10, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> And here's a picture of Jess from some time ago
> 
> View attachment 106387


Tuxedo tum!!


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2017)

I have a desk in my conservatory, which I'd like to sit at to eat now it's lighter in the evenings. However, this seems to be taken as an open invitation for a little furry face to jump up on said desk and start sniffing my food. She does it when I'm at the dining room table as well, but nowhere near as much.

One other thing; how do you not get pins and needles in your arm lying down like this?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2017)

I can confirm the zoom groom is an amazing brush. Very soft, couldn't possibly hurt kitty, but gets LOADS of fur off. Much kinder than the furminator, which to my knowledge does more of a grabby/pull/cut type thing to fur. The zoom groom just gets it by the nature of fur being attracted to that specific type of rubbery material plus friction.


----------



## Manter (May 10, 2017)

We furminate monthly because he is a furball, but zoomgroom a couple of times a week. It's ace and he purrs like a mad thing


----------



## editor (May 10, 2017)

Kitten update


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2017)

They grow so fast.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 10, 2017)

editor 

is the middle picture an invitation for tummy rubs, or a hand trap?


----------



## editor (May 10, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> editor
> 
> is the middle picture an invitation for tummy rubs, or a hand trap?


Hand trap. Plays the sweet and innocent card and then - WHAM! - its fangs are deep into my fingers while the back legs pummel my hands.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Hand trap. Plays the sweet and innocent card and then - WHAM! - its fangs are deep into my fingers while the back legs pummel my hands.



Funny how cats can be so different. Odin is sweetness and light and has the most soft belly ever. Kantness does the hand trap thing.

I don't know if it's just the years gone by and my hands are tougher, but my childhood cat when it did that would draw blood and then peg it like it knew it had done something wrong. When Katness does it, it's still uncomfortable, but she stays there looking at you and I do wonder if she thinks it's some strange game that I don't get as I'm so big and should be able to take it a bit rougher.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 10, 2017)

i think it's usually meant as a playful / affectionate thing - i have known cats who grip you gently with their claws / teeth

if you try to whip your hand away, the 'pounce' urge can take over.  keeping your hand still is often safer but takes a strong nerve.

the cat may not fully appreciate that you, as a mere hooman, don't have a proper protective covering of fur.

letting kitty know that something is painful - and daft as it sounds, the best way to do this is to try and make a noise like a cat in pain - may help kitty get the idea of just what is / isn't acceptable


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2017)

I tried keeping my hand still when Charlie would bite down, but he just increased the force of his grip and got crosser, so I had to learn strategies for removing my hand with minimal flesh-loss. Making an incredibly loud noise and lots of movement to scare him away tended to be the best option.

Peggy, on the other hand, rarely reaches out in anger. She's a sweet old thing.

Charlie did, however, adore the zoom groom and would sit and purr for hours as I removed entire extra cats from his body. Peggy hates it. Won't allow being brushed. The only time I've managed it was when her fur was all matted from a dollop of flea/worm treatment on her neck. She let me brush her to get rid of it.


----------



## Me76 (May 11, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Also...



I don't think any of the cats look particularly impressed in that video.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 11, 2017)

First glimpse of the world.


----------



## Celyn (May 11, 2017)

Doesn't look too impressed!


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2017)

doesn't look impressed.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Saul Goodman (May 11, 2017)

Celyn said:


> Doesn't look too impressed!





bimble said:


> doesn't look impressed.



Imagine opening your eyes for the first time and realising there are four more attention seekers?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 11, 2017)

I'm going to have to insist you deposit them all in my living room by 7pm sharp this evening. Thanks.


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


>



Picture of the year already.


----------



## trabuquera (May 11, 2017)

The little spots on the sides of their noses make me feel all the (good) feelings.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 11, 2017)

More pictures of kittens please!


----------



## T & P (May 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Hand trap. Plays the sweet and innocent card and then - WHAM! - its fangs are deep into my fingers while the back legs pummel my hands.


Fine looking feline you've got there 

Have you established the sleeping arrangements yet? Is (s)he allowed in the bedroom at night? Have you yet experienced the joy of having your toes clawed if you have the temerity of having your feet sticking out of the duvet?


----------



## moose (May 12, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> The little spots on the sides of their noses make me feel all the (good) feelings.


Chins do it for me. They're so lovely.


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2017)

Hotter weather and an open bathroom window provides another opportunity to survey your kingdom;


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 12, 2017)

More cuteness than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## starfish (May 12, 2017)

Watch Pet Fooled on Netflix now.
Pet Fooled (2016)         - IMDb


----------



## Ming (May 12, 2017)

I know this a bit of a cliche but looking at pictures of cats really does make me happy. I work in a stressful job and a kitty pic always cheers me up (I've had 2 kitties myself and I'll definitely be getting another one when i nail down a permanent place to live in the 'Couve).


----------



## Celyn (May 13, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


>



Imagine that pic as a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## bimble (May 13, 2017)

This morning, cat woke me up by quite gently tapping my arm with his paw (claws retracted politely). I think he's learned that the attack toes as if they were mice approach does not bring forth food.


----------



## Sea Star (May 14, 2017)

We had a visitation in the bedroom from all 5 cats this morning - all on our bed!
I wasn't together enough to get a pic though - but here's Chester and Lester flanking our bed. 





Kittens are getting big now!


----------



## trabuquera (May 14, 2017)

Beautiful family!


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2017)

I've been away the last two nights, where I left Missy on her own with two big bowls of dried food and shitload of water. I got back at about 2 this afternoon and expected to be mobbed as I walked through the door. However, nothing. I checked the whole house, went out and watered the garden, called for her a few times, but no sign. Thankfully she appeared about half an hour later - from where I don't know - and we had a very good reunification cuddle.


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2017)

wish I could afford 5 cats. three is enough for a single bloke living on his own. having a partner must be a massive help in sharing the vet, food and litter costs.


----------



## Me76 (May 14, 2017)

I've never had more than two. I don't know if I would want more.


----------



## Sea Star (May 14, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> wish I could afford 5 cats. three is enough for a single bloke living on his own. having a partner must be a massive help in sharing the vet, food and litter costs.


Tbh I'm a little worried. My partner doesn't earn and I'm supporting him as well as the cats. So far vets bills have been manageable and I've found a fairly cheap vets over in Dartford and I buy food in bulk which makes it a lot cheaper


----------



## Sea Star (May 14, 2017)

Me76 said:


> I've never had more than two. I don't know if I would want more.


It's not something you ever want - it's just something that happens


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Tbh I'm a little worried. My partner doesn't earn and I'm supporting him as well as the cats. So far vets bills have been manageable and I've found a fairly cheap vets over in Dartford and I buy food in bulk which makes it a lot cheaper



where do you buy bulk food from?


----------



## Sea Star (May 15, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> where do you buy bulk food from?


One of the pet supermarkets... we have a pets at home up the road. And there's usually a good offer - buy two get one free... or.similar of huge bags of Hills feline maintenance. Other brands available..


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 15, 2017)

Zooplus is worth a look as well for cheap food.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 15, 2017)

Zooplus order arrived this morning. Turns out 72 tins of cat food and shed loads of dry is really heavy, even in two boxes. 

Those Zoom Grooms really do remove a lot of fluff. Katness is definitely not sure about the whole thing. Odin let me once he had give it a good chew.

Catflap now programmed with the help of dreamies. Now for the frankly terrifying part which is installing it.


----------



## hegley (May 15, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> One of the pet supermarkets... we have a pets at home up the road.


Would definitely second trying out Zooplus - even with special offers I often find they are cheaper than Pets at Home.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 15, 2017)

Zooplus have a really good range of cheap 'good' cat food too. By good I mean no shitty grain and sugar fillers, and loads of quality meat content. Sadly my cat hates the lot of it and will only eat Royal Canin like some fucking fast food princess, but it's better for cats' nutrition in the long run to get them onto a diet with more wet food (dry food is bad for them for various reasons, even if it is cheap - the stuff about their teeth is apparently a myth, but either way I'd rather a cat with bad teeth than a cat with diabetes and kidney disease), and with good quality meat protein as opposed to grains, potatoes, sugars.


----------



## Sea Star (May 15, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Zooplus have a really good range of cheap 'good' cat food too. By good I mean no shitty grain and sugar fillers, and loads of quality meat content. Sadly my cat hates the lot of it and will only eat Royal Canin like some fucking fast food princess, but it's better for cats' nutrition in the long run to get them onto a diet with more wet food (dry food is bad for them for various reasons, even if it is cheap - the stuff about their teeth is apparently a myth, but either way I'd rather a cat with bad teeth than a cat with diabetes and kidney disease), and with good quality meat protein as opposed to grains, potatoes, sugars.


That said, I had a couple of cats on hills maintenance dry food all their lives and there were no vet visits in 20 years. But if you hold Hills in your hand it is hard, but quite moist, unlike other foods which are properly dry.


----------



## scifisam (May 15, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> where do you buy bulk food from?



I sometimes get it from a farm that sells via Ebay. The only problem is storing such a huge bag.


----------



## Whagwan (May 15, 2017)

So Reba is still very happy here.  She's fallen out with her kitten mate now and chases it out of the garden, after the first 2-3 weeks of them playing together.

She only really likes people, she follows us from room to room.  When we come home for post-pub drinks with a big group of pissed people loudly playing music she doesn't fuck off upstairs like most cats I've know but hangs around with us, no fear at all.

Also she is ultra-cute and sleeps on her back a lot,she still loves tummy rubs.  The other night I was reading my e-reader by its built in light whilst the missus was asleep and realised she'd spent at least 45 minutes sleeping between my legs like this:






More of her sleeping on her back between my legs, sofa this time:






She likes to hang out under the duvet topper we have for when it gets a bit chilly:







She also loves it when I pick her up and hold her in my arms on her back like a cat baby, with one hand tickling her tummy.  The missus unfairly takes this piss out of me for walking around the house nursing the cat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 15, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Zooplus have a really good range of cheap 'good' cat food too. By good I mean no shitty grain and sugar fillers, and loads of quality meat content. Sadly my cat hates the lot of it and will only eat Royal Canin like some fucking fast food princess, but it's better for cats' nutrition in the long run to get them onto a diet with more wet food (dry food is bad for them for various reasons, even if it is cheap - the stuff about their teeth is apparently a myth, but either way I'd rather a cat with bad teeth than a cat with diabetes and kidney disease), and with good quality meat protein as opposed to grains, potatoes, sugars.



Bloody cats eh? Worked my way through all the "decent" wet food brands we can afford and they aren't impressed, so it was a shed load of whiskers turning up this morning. They do like Almo Kitty but sadly we can't afford that shit, probably be cheaper to feed them steak.


----------



## donkyboy (May 15, 2017)

scifisam said:


> I sometimes get it from a farm that sells via Ebay. The only problem is storing such a huge bag.



do u have a link to this seller?


----------



## stavros (May 15, 2017)

Soggy moggy just came in from outside and decided to partially dry herself by rubbing repeatedly around my legs.

She really doesn't seem to give a fuck about getting wet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 15, 2017)

My childhood cat used to hide under the garden bench when it rained and didn't understand why she got wet in stripes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 15, 2017)

My other childhood cat ran outside after it had finished raining, ran up the cherry tree that was by the backdoor, and slipped because of the wet bark, fell down, smashed her leg to bits on the plant pot that was at the bottom.

Cost a good couple of grand and several steel pins to put that right. She lost her climbing nerve after that. Found her one day at the top of a telegraph pole too scared to come down. My uncle pushed her off with a yard brush and she scratched my arms to shit as I naively tried to catch her. She was fine, though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 15, 2017)

Oh. I keep seeing Odin higher and higher up the tree at the back of the garden.


----------



## oryx (May 15, 2017)

SIMON’S CAT – A DAY IN THE LIFE OF A CAT OWNER

Most cat owners will recognise some or all of this. I certainly do.

The thing with the loo roll - check
Drinking out of the toilet pan - check
Constant desire for food - check
Jumping on kitchen worktops - check
Sneaking into the bedroom - check
Attacking you from under the bedclothes - check.

I didn't do a spoiler alert on the grounds that there was nothing unpredictable or surprising.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 15, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Oh. I keep seeing Odin higher and higher up the tree at the back of the garden.



Just keep stuff away from the bottom of it. They're usually fine if they can right themselves and fall on stable ground. It was the solid plant pot at the bottom wot did it.


----------



## Cloo (May 16, 2017)

Woke up this morning and gsv was concerned that cat sounded trapped somewhere. She wasn't in the basement, where she consistently forgets not to go when the door is opened. Then I remembered that electricians had take up the upstairs hall floorboards for a few hours during the day before.  Luckily, I had also noted a board had been left a bit loose, and sure enough it lifted off and dusty mog was freed. 

Dunno why she didn't twig until the morning, she must have been in there since at least 4pm the day before. Seemed to be limping a bit when she came out and I thought maybe she'd been a bit cramped up in there, but she was still limping this evening; not very much and she is putting her weight on the leg and paw so I'm going to assume it's a minor ouchy (can cats sprain a muscle?) unless it carries on for more than a few days.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 16, 2017)

Good save Cloo! My cat bruised or sprained her paw once after landing a jump awkwardly, so keep an eye in case vet care is needed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 16, 2017)

Are you able to get a look at the offending foot? Might be if the electricians left some bits of wire or whatever she could have stuck one of her pads with it?


----------



## petee (May 16, 2017)

stavros said:


> Soggy moggy


----------



## Cloo (May 17, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Good save Cloo! My cat bruised or sprained her paw once after landing a jump awkwardly, so keep an eye in case vet care is needed.


Seems to be OK this morning, so hopefully made full recovery


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 17, 2017)

Me76 said:


> My experience of introducing cats is thus:
> 
> Had cat I'd had from a child, about 13. Rescued a stray kitten of about 4 months.  They didn't get on but basically ignored each other and were fine.
> 
> ...


Just coming back to this.

We introduced moe and beau to adult cats bob and blue at 8 weeks.

The key from what i read is Resources and Smells.

Our downstairs is a front and back room with kitchen to the rear. So kittens were penned into the front room with a bit of wood (they were jumping it after a week). All doors shut. Adult food in kitchen. Kitten food and litter tray in front room. Doors stayed shut for a Couple of days. Cats Become aware of each other through smell first so this is the first stage ( thinking about it, we had taken the existing cat scratchy post with adult smells on it to kittens at 5 weeks and brought  some towels and stuff that smell of kittens to the house)

Then doors were opened and adult cats allowed in to look at kittens with supervision. cue lots of puffy kittens and cats for a few days!  This was pretty much the pattern for a few days. Let adult cats in, kittens would be playing, adults would sit on a table and watch and slowly they began to learn how to interact. Less running off, less puffy tails. Slowly going in to the kittens room to investigate. Also fed them all at the same time and moved kittens bowls closer to kitchen, making sure they all knew they had food and water.

They were probably supervised for some weeks before being able to mix freely.. More because of adult cats needing freedom of kitchen and cat flap than them not getting on. 

Now, they all seem to get on fine, the odd bit of blocking and fave spot territory capturing! Blue and Moe are totally gooey about each other. They greet each other with the cutest chirps and quacks.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 17, 2017)

Bob was ignoring this cat corner and sitting on the bed. Actually pretty rare  for moe and beau to sleep together, its Normally Moe and Blue all tuckered up together. Beau tends to go for random hot pipes spots in the upstairs hallway


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 17, 2017)

Found some pics from the first Week of kittens. A year ago this week i think?


----------



## Me76 (May 17, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Found some pics from the first Week of kittens. A year ago this week i think?


I think you got your two and almost the same time I got mine, so yes, a year ago. Mine were the 15th.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 17, 2017)

Some great kittie pics Mumbles274


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2017)

I got the dreaded note from the vet today, telling me Missy's due for her annual check. This means not only a large expenditure, but also walking over a mile carrying her in the cage. Neither it nor she are that heavy, but it is very awkward.

Last year when she went she wasn't yet going outside, so she seemed to love the visit, exploring his room and staring out dogs in the waiting room.


----------



## izz (May 18, 2017)

stavros said:


> I got the dreaded note from the vet today, telling me Missy's due for her annual check. This means not only a large expenditure, but also walking over a mile carrying her in the cage. Neither it nor she are that heavy, but it is very awkward.
> 
> Last year when she went she wasn't yet going outside, so she seemed to love the visit, exploring his room and staring out dogs in the waiting room.


Taxi ?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 18, 2017)

What is it they put in Dreamies? It's like kittie crack. I don't normally get them, but got some for cat flap training. Pretty sure I put them out the way on top of the fridge. Found a shredded bit of plastic on the stairs the next morning and Katness wasnt quite as keen for breakfast as she normally is...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2017)

idk what they put in it but it is seemingly universally adored. I used Dreamies to train Peggy to eat malted hairball paste. She hated the stuff at first, but I started smearing it on Dreamies, and now she'll lick the paste right off my fingers. She gets Dreamies maybe once a month if that. They're too dangerous to use more frequently


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2017)

izz said:


> Taxi ?



The woman at the vet, where I booked her appointment today, suggested a shopping trolley of some sort, but I'm not sure where I can legitimately "borrow" one from.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 18, 2017)

Wheelie bin! This is what cat bin lady was trying to do all along!


----------



## trabuquera (May 18, 2017)

What's in Dreamies? Salt, and chicken fat I believe. Never ever leave a packet in an accessible place (and consider that as they're a great treat for training/learning anyway, their aroma alone can motivate cats to figure out how to open cupboards they've never tried to crack before...)


----------



## stavros (May 20, 2017)

I think I turned over in bed at about 6:30 this morning, which was quickly followed by the very excited telephone noise (you know the one) as Missy dashed up the stairs and onto the bed to properly wake me up. I think I managed about 45 minutes of low quality sleep after that


----------



## scifisam (May 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> do u have a link to this seller?



I can't find it atm I'm afraid. 

Moonie's been posing today:


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2017)

It's about ten months since Missy was first allowed to go outside, and since then she loves it in all weathers (she took a bit of convincing with snow but soon worked out that it was harmless). I've lamented on here previously that her body count is ridiculously low, but I arrived home from a day out today and she didn't immediately surround and follow me around like normal. She seemed to be clinging to the rug in the lounge for some reason, and closer inspection revealed why;

 

At least it was a clean kill, with no blood on the rug or the floor.


----------



## scifisam (May 21, 2017)

stavros said:


> The woman at the vet, where I booked her appointment today, suggested a shopping trolley of some sort, but I'm not sure where I can legitimately "borrow" one from.



Maybe she meant the granny type of shopping trolley? You take the basket off and attach the cat carrier with a bungee cord. There are also cat carriers on wheels but they're rather expensive.


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2017)

My 16 year old cat lost a lot of weight and has been drinking loads more water than usual so I took her to the vet this morning and they found a great big tumour in her stomach. She's getting an ultrasound but that's that isn't it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 22, 2017)

They're getting cuter by the day


----------



## High Voltage (May 22, 2017)

copliker said:


> My 16 year old cat lost a lot of weight and has been drinking loads more water than usual so I took her to the vet this morning and they found a great big tumour in her stomach. She's getting an ultrasound but that's that isn't it.



Sorry to hear this, and you're probably right I'm afraid


----------



## davesgcr (May 22, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Sorry to hear this, and you're probably right I'm afraid




Had that scenario last year with our much loved Popsi - we had to euthanise her , as she had lost her quality of life. 

On a positive note , we now had a mad and loving tabby kitten / young cat , who really adds value. 

16 years is a good life , probably well lived and appreciated.


----------



## trabuquera (May 22, 2017)

Sorry about your news copliker - my shared cat eventually bought the farm (with a planned final visit to the vet) about 5 months after a similar diagnosis, and he was only about 9-10 years at most. During those final months he did have quality of life (could still move, eat, drink etc) but was obviously worsening in other aspects (weight loss, tumour growing, seemingly getting more introvert and less energetic.) So you don't need to feel rushed or hassled into making a decision RIGHT NOW and there is time to say goodbye, but beware of letting things drag on for too long. UNLESS it's the sort of tumour which can be easily sorted - it's still possible it could be operated on - our auld fella's really wasn't and he was not the sort of cat who could be nursed or cared for easily.

All my sympathy, 16 years is a good innings and I do understand it's a real wrench.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2017)

copliker said:


> My 16 year old cat lost a lot of weight and has been drinking loads more water than usual so I took her to the vet this morning and they found a great big tumour in her stomach. She's getting an ultrasound but that's that isn't it.



I'm sorry, copliker.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2017)

((( copliker and kitty )))


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Sorry to hear this, and you're probably right I'm afraid





davesgcr said:


> Had that scenario last year with our much loved Popsi - we had to euthanise her , as she had lost her quality of life.
> 
> On a positive note , we now had a mad and loving tabby kitten / young cat , who really adds value.
> 
> 16 years is a good life , probably well lived and appreciated.





trabuquera said:


> Sorry about your news copliker - my shared cat eventually bought the farm (with a planned final visit to the vet) about 5 months after a similar diagnosis, and he was only about 9-10 years at most. During those final months he did have quality of life (could still move, eat, drink etc) but was obviously worsening in other aspects (weight loss, tumour growing, seemingly getting more introvert and less energetic.) So you don't need to feel rushed or hassled into making a decision RIGHT NOW and there is time to say goodbye, but beware of letting things drag on for too long. UNLESS it's the sort of tumour which can be easily sorted - it's still possible it could be operated on - our auld fella's really wasn't and he was not the sort of cat who could be nursed or cared for easily.
> 
> All my sympathy, 16 years is a good innings and I do understand it's a real wrench.





Vintage Paw said:


> I'm sorry, copliker.





Puddy_Tat said:


> ((( copliker and kitty )))


Ta. The vet gave me some options but the tumour is so severe they all involve prolonging suffering, so I have her back for tonight then I'll bring her down tomorrow. For anyone with older cats, the vet said she was 100% just before xmas, so check for lumps and that regularly. Herself a couple of years ago in summer heat avoidance mode.



Spoiler


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2017)

I'm really sorry, copliker. Remember the good times.

Have anyone's cats decided who they want to win the election? Cats would seem to be quite conservative - it's about me and fuck everything else - but Missy showed the Tory leaflet which came through the door today the respect it deserved with her arse;


----------



## Me76 (May 23, 2017)

(((Copliker)))


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 23, 2017)

copliker said:


> My 16 year old cat lost a lot of weight and has been drinking loads more water than usual so I took her to the vet this morning and they found a great big tumour in her stomach. She's getting an ultrasound but that's that isn't it.





copliker said:


> Ta. The vet gave me some options but the tumour is so severe they all involve prolonging suffering, so I have her back for tonight then I'll bring her down tomorrow. For anyone with older cats, the vet said she was 100% just before xmas, so check for lumps and that regularly. Herself a couple of years ago in summer heat avoidance mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apologies for posting kitten pics after your first post about your cat. I posted from the previous page and missed your post.

Sorry to hear about your cat.


----------



## rekil (May 23, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Apologies for posting kitten pics after your first post about your cat. I posted from the previous page and missed your post.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your cat.


No worries at all.


----------



## moose (May 23, 2017)

Sorry copliker. She looks like she was a lovely cat. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Shirl (May 23, 2017)

Really sorry to read about your cat copliker


----------



## sim667 (May 24, 2017)

Sorry copliker

My cat lucy is currently (i think) ill again, the third time since december. I'm going to see how she is tonight and decide whether a vet trip is due. She's very lethargic, her pupils are pretty dilated, she keeps trying to hide away, and she hasn't eaten or drunk for 2 days-ish.

Its the third time this has happened, the first she was so bad I was on the verge of having her put down, as she could even hold her own bodyweight, but after a round of antibiotics, and a couple of nights in at the vets, she was fine again. Then about 2 months ago I took her in for the same symptoms as she has at the moment, and was fine again after a round of antibiotics. I'm pretty sure she's got some kind of kidney disease, but I simply can't afford to have investigation to find out what's going on.

I can afford a perscription, but can't afford surgery etc....... so I'm in a bit of a quandry about what the most ethical thing to do is?

Sad as it sounds, I live on my own, my folks are abroad every year, so she's the only living sole I come home to most evenings, like a little rock.


----------



## Libertad (May 24, 2017)

(((copliker))) (((Lucy))) (((sim667)))


----------



## mx wcfc (May 24, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Normally she watches the birds but this morning she's spent 20 minutes intently observing each blossom petal that falls off the tree
> 
> View attachment 105118



I was spooked for a second there.  That looks just like my garden.  Apple tree, on the right, near the house.  It's even the same fencing panels.  Our blossom went a week or so though, and your cat is looking out of what would be my bathroom window!


----------



## Sea Star (May 24, 2017)

This week little Luke and Leia have been coming onto our bed and greeting us in the morning with purrs. Leia likes attacking my feet and my hand when I put it out for her to rub against.
Luke is more solitary than Leia. Leia often comes to me for attention and to sit on my lap, or sits next to me while Luke prefers going off on adventures to far flung bits of the house and discovering new things to fuck about with.
In the last few evenings I've gone to sleep with the kittens battling it out on the bed. There seems to be an eternal.struggle between the kittens for supremacy. I wonder who will win.


----------



## Sea Star (May 24, 2017)

You're lucky all your kittens aren't black and that the mother didn't choose the darkest room in the house to make her nest. I found photographing my kitties to be extremely challenging. 


Saul Goodman said:


> They're getting cuter by the day


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 24, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> In the last few evenings I've gone to sleep with the kittens battling it out on the bed. There seems to be an eternal.struggle between the kittens for supremacy. I wonder who will win.



eventually they will realise if they work together they can push you out of bed...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Sorry copliker
> 
> My cat lucy is currently (i think) ill again, the third time since december. I'm going to see how she is tonight and decide whether a vet trip is due. She's very lethargic, her pupils are pretty dilated, she keeps trying to hide away, and she hasn't eaten or drunk for 2 days-ish.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry you're facing this, sim667 

Ultimately, as awful as it would be in the short term, you'll feel better in the long term about your duty of care for Lucy if you do whatever the vet recommends as the right course of action, even if that means eventually letting her go. Her comfort is the most important thing, as bereft as it may make you feel.

You're not necessarily at that point yet though, but I know it's natural to think about it.

In terms of costs, would you qualify to use the local PDSA?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 24, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> You're lucky all your kittens aren't black and that the mother didn't choose the darkest room in the house to make her nest. I found photographing my kitties to be extremely challenging.


I kinda dictated where she had them. I built her a house and closed off access to everywhere that wasn't the house, and mum decided the house of cardboard boxes was a better alternative to an open fire.
It's a big house, with a walled front garden


----------



## Sea Star (May 24, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> I kinda dictated where she had them. I built her a house and closed off access to everywhere that wasn't the house, and mum decided the house of cardboard boxes was a better alternative to an open fire.
> It's a big house, with a walled front garden


We chose her a place downstairs which she nearly went for but then she got.spooked and kept carrying the kittens up into our bedroom. And we have a tiny house.


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2017)

I don't like hot weather as it is, so it turning my house into a furball palace makes it even less welcome.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2017)

stavros said:


> I don't like hot weather as it is, so it turning my house into a furball palace makes it even less welcome.



I don't like hot weather either. Poor old Peg turns into a miserable and lethargic grump the moment the heat goes up to around 20 degrees. She's hiding under my footstool at the moment. She loves a sunny windowsill, just hates ambient heat. She goes off her food a bit as well. I mean, she still eats, but she leaves a bit. Of the wet food, that is. She'd still snarf down her own body weight in dry if I let her.

Despite all her hot weather grumpiness, she still insisted on climbing next to me in bed last night and getting as close as possible. Twat.


----------



## Shirl (May 24, 2017)

Brad is already asleep. Wolfie isn't far behind...


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (May 24, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Brad is already asleep. Wolfie isn't far behind...



Oh my...nearly Bagpuss...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 24, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Oh my...nearly Bagpuss...



doesn't go in to black and white while sleeping though...


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (May 24, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> doesn't go in to black and white while sleeping though...



Even better...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 24, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Brad is already asleep. Wolfie isn't far behind...



Your cat is huge!


----------



## purenarcotic (May 24, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Sorry copliker
> 
> My cat lucy is currently (i think) ill again, the third time since december. I'm going to see how she is tonight and decide whether a vet trip is due. She's very lethargic, her pupils are pretty dilated, she keeps trying to hide away, and she hasn't eaten or drunk for 2 days-ish.
> 
> ...



Have you told the vet about your financial situation? They may offer a payment plan or other support towards costs. A mate is training to be a vet nurse and their practice have waived fees, only charged for part of the procedure, done payment plans etc as her vet would rather the animal got the treatment and had a chance.


----------



## Me76 (May 25, 2017)

Have hardly seen the girl cat for two days as she is outside all the time. Except for at 2am and 4am this morning where she walked all over my chest until I shoved her off.  

I hope this isn't what the summer is going to be like.  She needs to realise that humans are not nocturnal.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 25, 2017)

Me76 said:


> She needs to realise that humans are not nocturnal.


Or you need to realise she's crepuscular, and change your sleeping habits to accommodate her


----------



## sim667 (May 25, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Have you told the vet about your financial situation? They may offer a payment plan or other support towards costs. A mate is training to be a vet nurse and their practice have waived fees, only charged for part of the procedure, done payment plans etc as her vet would rather the animal got the treatment and had a chance.



I've said in reality, I can afford perscriptions, but if we're talking exploratory surgery etc on a 14.5 year old cat, I don't think its really that humane.

She's gone in today, the vet said she was very dehydrated. So we've agreed that she's going in today, they're going to re-hydrate her and do blood tests. If its a stomach bug I'll get it treated, but if its her kidneys playing up again, unfortunately I think it may be best to call it. Its the third time she's had to go in since December for the same thing, so as much as I'm hoping for the best, I'm suspecting and preparing for the worst. I'm at a bit of a loss though, its my first cat, and first pet where I've had to consider this, so I would really like to know other peoples advice on this?

Edit: Vintage Paw I just read your previous post on this after typing this out, sorry.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2017)

sim667 Would you consider her quality of life to have deteriorated as a result of all these vet visits and rehydrations and tests, and as a result of her generally declining health?

That's the main thing, I think.

If she copes well with these visits and bounces back, and seems to have a generally happy life otherwise, it may well be too soon for her. But if repeated vet visits are causing her stress, if her personality is changing when she's back at home and if she's generally not coping too well with it all, then that is likely only going to get worse, not better.

It's often really hard to judge if a cat is happy or not, but you know her best. The signs are subtle, but a cat's human can usually tell in some way or another if there's a change in their happiness. 

So my rule of thumb would be "is she happy?" If she is, outside of these relapses, perhaps it would be worth waiting and seeing how it pans out. If she's not happy, then perhaps you'd want to start thinking about whether more intervention and those repeated vet visits would be causing more stress rather than prolonging an otherwise happy life.

It's a horrible decision to have to make, but I think most people on here would say they knew deep down when it was time. There will be doubt though, there usually is.


----------



## sim667 (May 25, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> sim667 Would you consider her quality of life to have deteriorated as a result of all these vet visits and rehydrations and tests, and as a result of her generally declining health?
> 
> That's the main thing, I think.
> 
> ...



It turns out she actually has gastroentiritis.

I'm now worried I've not done something right when cleaning her litter tray or food bowl.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2017)

sim667 said:


> It turns out she actually has gastroentiritis.
> 
> I'm now worried I've not done something right when cleaning her litter tray or food bowl.



Liked for it not being serious (I presume).

Well, that's fixable, isn't it?

Peggy's food bowls are ceramic - I buy cheap shallow normal people bowls from time to time and use those for her food. They get washed in normal washing up liquid with the rest of the pots, rinsed thoroughly so no soap remains. Plastic bowls for food and water are more likely to harbour bacteria as it settles in little scratches.

Her trays get wee and poo scooped out daily, but don't get a full wash clean until they need it, which is usually every couple of weeks. They get washed with hot water and soap and left to dry. I used to use Dettol until someone on here (epona maybe) said it was dangerous to use any substance that turns milky in water - so any kind of bleach or zoflora/dettol type stuff. There are specialist cat tray cleaners you can buy - I have a purple one by Johnsons, and I use it to clean any mishaps on the floor and sometimes to wipe excess whatever that might be stuck to the side of the tray in between cleanings. It is, of course, cat safe. They recommend to use it after washing the tray, spraying it and leaving it for a few minutes, then rinsing it clean and letting it dry. It can also be used as a litter freshener though, so it seems it's safe to spray and leave. It stains stuff, so you don't want to be using it on anything light around your house.

But, don't necessarily think it's something you've done. They can pick up all sorts of bugs. Even if she doesn't go out much, or at all, you could bring something in on your shoes. But cats can live in some pretty gross situations without getting ill. Did the vet suggest what might have caused it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2017)

This is the Johnsons stuff I use: Johnsons Vet Clean 'n' Safe Litter Disinfectant Tray: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2017)

sim667 said:


> It turns out she actually has gastroentiritis.
> 
> I'm now worried I've not done something right when cleaning her litter tray or food bowl.



get well soon, kitty


----------



## purenarcotic (May 25, 2017)

It's hot huh


----------



## High Voltage (May 25, 2017)

sim667 said:


> . . . I'm now worried I've not done something right when cleaning her litter tray or food bowl.



Just remember, cat's will lick their own arses, and will scavenge from bins for food and eat dead "things" - it's highly unlikely that it's anything you've done or not done

Edit: typo corrected (like / lick)


----------



## stavros (May 25, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Despite all her hot weather grumpiness, she still insisted on climbing next to me in bed last night and getting as close as possible. Twat.



It's hot enough such that Missy's isn't sleeping on top of me now, but there'd be hell to pay if I tried to stop her being in the bed. A very high level of cuteness is reached when she lies next to me with one paw out touching me. I think it's because she loves me; she knows it's because I'm her property.


----------



## T & P (May 25, 2017)

[tinypic failure... never mind. Will try later].


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 25, 2017)

They're growing up fast.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2017)

urban needs a 'squeee' button


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2017)

It was all just too hot for the Pegster today, so she made her way to the hottest room in the house to sleep on padded furniture (duvet), of course.
















And has generally been on her back whenever possible:






You'll note she is _behind_ the fan.


----------



## Me76 (May 25, 2017)

Belly!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2017)

One of her many nicknames is Bellymonster.


----------



## hot air baboon (May 26, 2017)

its not even my cat - but they do however like to pop round occasionally to undertake a house inspection and avail themselves of any acceptably comfortable amenities :


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 26, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> They're growing up fast.



Cuteness overload.


----------



## Me76 (May 26, 2017)

hot air baboon said:


> its not even my cat - but they do however like to pop round occasionally to undertake a house inspection and avail themselves of any acceptably comfortable amenities :
> 
> View attachment 107763


Belly!!!


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 26, 2017)

I only just realised. None of these kittens have blue eyes. Aren't kittens supposed to be born with blue eyes that change colour after 4 or 5 weeks?


----------



## sim667 (May 26, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Liked for it not being serious (I presume).
> 
> Well, that's fixable, isn't it?
> 
> ...



The vet hasn't suggested anything, but we're going to talk about a renal diet for her and some longer term medication (her kidney function still isn't brilliant, and illness has meant she gets more dehydrated than a cat with good function).

I've got a sneaky suspicion its probably me not cleaning the litter tray, or the food bowl thoroughly enough.


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2017)

We're off to the vet's tomorrow morning for her annual check-up. Hopefully she enjoys it as much as last year.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2017)

Having a bit of trouble typing right  now...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 26, 2017)

Kitties are blatantly more important then typing.


----------



## bimble (May 26, 2017)

You know what you have to do , just stop everything and play, immediately.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 26, 2017)

Katness is getting bolder and playing outside more. Personally I question her decision to chase a bee, but hey what do I know.


----------



## Me76 (May 26, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 107804
> 
> Having a bit of trouble typing right  now...


That is one of the best kitteh pics eva!


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 26, 2017)

Me76 said:


> That is one of the best kitteh pics eva!


One of the cleanest keyboards eva


----------



## T & P (May 26, 2017)

To follow the recent trend of cats shamelessly exposing their bellies while napping, one of ours decided to join in. Perhaps it's the weather...


----------



## bimble (May 26, 2017)

it is the season of the ridiculous bellyup cat.


----------



## Me76 (May 26, 2017)

Bellies!!!!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 26, 2017)

Can they be tickled though?


----------



## T & P (May 26, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Can they be tickled though?


With ours it's absolutely fine, so long as you are wearing a chain mail glove.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 26, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Can they be tickled though?


All of mine love it.


----------



## bimble (May 26, 2017)

Mine won't tolerate tickling you've got to be firm, more like a deep tummy massage.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 26, 2017)

bimble said:


> Mine won't tolerate tickling you've got to be firm, more like a deep tummy massage.


Mine actively seek it out


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 27, 2017)

It's a hard life being a cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's a hard life being a cat.



has that pot plant been helped off the window-ledge yet?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 27, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> has that pot plant been helped off the window-ledge yet?



Many times, but that's more Katness's department.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2017)

and  at fluffy tailage


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 28, 2017)

Up far to early for a Sunday morning and having a my first cup of tea and realised there was a live frog in the front room and Odin was following it round. It was a good size as well. I was trying to keep the cat away and catch it to put it out, except for it kept jumping out they way. Got it out and looks like it gave up the ghost anyway. Never realised they made so much noise.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 28, 2017)

Thinking about it more I'm confused. He was asleep with me upstairs when I woke up and came down to fed, so it hadn't been caught then. Also the way he was following it round the room didn't shout predator, but more curious kitten. Fortunately it does seem to have survived as it's now hopped of and the cat didn't leg it round the back to cat flap either. Door was open most of the day yesterday.  Wondering if it could have slipped in and suprised all of us.


----------



## stavros (May 28, 2017)

"Respect my authority, puny human!"


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Up far to early for a Sunday morning and having a my first cup of tea and realised there was a live frog in the front room and Odin was following it round. It was a good size as well. I was trying to keep the cat away and catch it to put it out, except for it kept jumping out they way. Got it out and looks like it gave up the ghost anyway. Never realised they made so much noise.



A frog's terrified and pained screams as it is being dismembered by a cat is one of the most horrifying things you could possibly witness.

For such small, unassuming things it's astonishing.


----------



## bmd (May 29, 2017)

I'm staying at my daughter's and her cats are very good at making you wonder if you shouldn't just go home. I open the back door in the morning and they come running up to me at a million miles an hour and then just look at me as if they're surprised to see me. Then they sit down and lick their paws and wash themselves, in front of me, as if to say "I was running because I wanted to, nothing to do with the door or you. Now off you go, Human."


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> A frog's terrified and pained screams as it is being dismembered by a cat is one of the most horrifying things you could possibly witness.



We'll all croak it at some point.


----------



## sim667 (May 30, 2017)

Lucy is responding well to the antibiotics, Im a bit worried about when she comes off them again though.


----------



## Sea Star (May 30, 2017)

Chester has come out shining from all this kitten business. He's genuinely become a lot lovelier. And he used to so difficult we nicknamed him the bastard. 

Found a kitten hanging upside down from the bannister at the weekend. Has no fear except for the vacuum cleaner. One kitten can purr and does so a lot, the other one appears not to be able to or have any inclination to. Baffling. 












my ex lodger's bed covers (below). Will be burnt as we're sure she doesn't want it back!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 30, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Chester has come out shining from all this kitten business. He's genuinely become a lot lovelier. And he used to so difficult we nicknamed him the bastard.
> 
> Found a kitten hanging upside down from the bannister at the weekend. Has no fear except for the vacuum cleaner. One kitten can purr and does so a lot, the other one appears not to be able to or have any inclination to. Baffling.
> 
> ...



Katness and Odin were a bit like that. She was always purring and he didn't make a noise. He's still very quiet tbf whereas she doesn't shut up, but at least he found his purr in the end.


----------



## Sea Star (May 30, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Katness and Odin were a bit like that. She was always purring and he didn't make a noise. He's still very quiet tbf whereas she doesn't shut up, but at least he found his purr in the end.


The purry one is Leia and she is also really sociable to hoomans. She's the one that comes to see me at the start and end of every day now. She also likes to come and sit on my lap every now and again - and still really tied to her mother. Wheras Luke likes running around with the big boy cats.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 30, 2017)

It took quite a bit to get Peggy purring when I first got her (she was 10 at the time). Then when she did start purring they'd be quieter than expected and die off quite quickly.

2 years on she sounds like a fucking tractor sometimes. And she drools. A lot. When purring.


----------



## Sea Star (May 30, 2017)

I arrived home to this. Nearly melted.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I arrived home to this. Nearly melted.





you seem to have some sort of mutant two headed cat-like thing


----------



## Sea Star (May 30, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you seem to have some sort of mutant two headed cat-like thing


There's a joke about twins and Siamese cats there but damned if I can think of it.


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2017)

They must know it's true love when their pet human buys them more than their body weight in food in one go (the 4kg pack was on special offer and she was 3.75kg at the vets last week).


----------



## donkyboy (May 31, 2017)

My neighbour has started slowly letting his kitten out of the flat onto the communal stairway. the problem is the stairway is considered territory of my three girls who have "owned" it for over 2 years. naturally they are suspicious of this ginger stranger and keep an eye on him when he comes out. luckily my girls are not aggressive cats. there is hissing and a few growls and has been  couple of paw thumps-yesteday there was an audible thump as my youngest Rogue hit him on the head with her paw -but it's more a case of watching and following him.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 31, 2017)

He's very cute!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 31, 2017)

stavros said:


> They must know it's true love when their pet human buys them more than their body weight in food in one go (the 4kg pack was on special offer and she was 3.75kg at the vets last week).



I did that recently. 4kg of dry and 72 tins of wet. They were some dam heavy boxes that turned up on my door. Felt a bit sorry for the delivery driver.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 31, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> My neighbour has started slowly letting his kitten out of the flat onto the communal stairway. the problem is the stairway is considered territory of my three girls who have "owned" it for over 2 years. naturally they are suspicious of this ginger stranger and keep an eye on him when he comes out. luckily my girls are not aggressive cats. there is hissing and a few growls and has been  couple of paw thumps-yesteday there was an audible thump as my youngest Rogue hit him on the head with her paw -but it's more a case of watching and following him.



That photograph should be an album cover!


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 1, 2017)

they are obviously coercing him into getting his head stuck in the railings 
Three beautiful kittehs tho


----------



## scifisam (Jun 1, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> My neighbour has started slowly letting his kitten out of the flat onto the communal stairway. the problem is the stairway is considered territory of my three girls who have "owned" it for over 2 years. naturally they are suspicious of this ginger stranger and keep an eye on him when he comes out. luckily my girls are not aggressive cats. there is hissing and a few growls and has been  couple of paw thumps-yesteday there was an audible thump as my youngest Rogue hit him on the head with her paw -but it's more a case of watching and following him.



They're lovely! Little jailbirds


----------



## KatyF (Jun 1, 2017)

So we've got a client at work whose daughter has a 12 year old cat but she's off to live in Germany and her husband is refusing to take the cat. The poor little fella has been in a cattery for 4 months 

My boss just asked if I'd have him (all expenses would be paid by the client). Now I am tempted but not sure how a 12 year old boy would integrate with my existing 15 year old lady. She has been lonely since her sister died last year, but I worry it might be too much for her. What do you trusted people of this thread think?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2017)

Do you know how the 12 year old is with other cats?

I'd be tempted to go for it and just take all the usual precautions of making sure they have separate parts of the house for a while until they learn each others smells, and then introducing them after a couple of weeks little by little while supervised. And always making sure your 15 year old has her own space she can retreat to and feel safe if she needs to.


----------



## KatyF (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks Vintage Paw . Not sure how he is with other cats, I will ask. Im very very tempted. My only other concern is that I live in rented accommodation so if there was any territory marking I'd be stuffed!


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 1, 2017)

Isn't the male neutered?  We had no issues with territory marking when we introduced a young neutered male to our middle aged female.  She didn't like him, but there was no spraying by either of them.


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm not sleeping well at the moment, not helped by early morning dancing sessions on my torso, replete with very loud purring.


----------



## T & P (Jun 1, 2017)

Even though they get on well enough, it's not common at all to see our boys sitting near each other. But I guess the spot by the garden door proved so refreshing today all temptations to lash out at each other were temporarily forgotten




image hosting site no sign up


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2017)

They are gorgeous


----------



## T & P (Jun 1, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They are gorgeous


You say that now but if you had spent the last fifteen years pulling cat hairs from inside your nostrils or out of your mouth when eating your supper, your appreciation of the little rascals might have diminished


----------



## mauvais (Jun 1, 2017)

We has cats. It's been a saga already.

My OH wanted pets for ages. Me, I want to buy a very expensive new car so I have to put out bribes err make compromises. So I said I didn't object and before I'd finished the sentence she turned up with two of them. Rescues but from a good home that just ended up full of cats.

So about five days in, when it was really hot, I opened a few upstairs windows and immediately one escaped into the night. Another week on and he was considered well and truly gone, given that he was incredibly timid and hardly bonded anyway. So me very much the villain. However with a can of tuna and careful observation I somehow lured him back from the wilderness, sans collar, and now I'm not so much a hero but at least back to neutrality.

And the other one has had a bit of a rollercoaster ride, I guess, from new home to loneliness to sole king of the house to somewhat sidelined by a newly-affectionate and emboldened returnee.

So, meet Poirot:

 

and Hastings:


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2017)

mauvais said:


> We has cats. It's been a saga already.
> 
> My OH wanted pets for ages. Me, I want to buy a very expensive new car so I have to put out bribes err make compromises. So I said I didn't object and before I'd finished the sentence she turned up with two of them. Rescues but from a good home that just ended up full of cats.
> 
> ...



I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. What car are you getting?


----------



## mauvais (Jun 1, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm sure it will be worth it in the end. What car are you getting?


My 156 got nicked and written off when we were burgled in March, so I'm thinking of buying an Alfa Giulia, the modern equivalent I suppose.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 1, 2017)

stavros said:


> I'm not sleeping well at the moment, not helped by early morning dancing sessions on my torso, replete with very loud purring.


I'm exactly the same with not sleeping well, am half hour here and there.  Not helped by the cats that we hardly see during the day, walking all over me at 3 and 4 and 5 and alarm goes off at 6


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2017)

mauvais said:


> My 156 got nicked and written off when we were burgled in March, so I'm thinking of buying an Alfa Giulia, the modern equivalent I suppose.



I'm sure cats being all about style will support your choice. Well maybe. Odin keeps trying to get into my girlfriends Berlingo.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 1, 2017)

Poirot and Hastings! Magnifique! 



KatyF said:


> So we've got a client at work whose daughter has a 12 year old cat but she's off to live in Germany and her husband is refusing to take the cat. The poor little fella has been in a cattery for 4 months
> 
> My boss just asked if I'd have him (all expenses would be paid by the client). Now I am tempted but not sure how a 12 year old boy would integrate with my existing 15 year old lady. She has been lonely since her sister died last year, but I worry it might be too much for her. What do you trusted people of this thread think?



Sounds to me like it'd be worth a try at least. After four months in a cattery the poor old boy will probably be relieved to be around just one other cat.


----------



## oryx (Jun 1, 2017)

KatyF said:


> So we've got a client at work whose daughter has a 12 year old cat but she's off to live in Germany and her husband is refusing to take the cat. The poor little fella has been in a cattery for 4 months
> 
> My boss just asked if I'd have him (all expenses would be paid by the client). Now I am tempted but not sure how a 12 year old boy would integrate with my existing 15 year old lady. She has been lonely since her sister died last year, but I worry it might be too much for her. What do you trusted people of this thread think?


We've got a 12 year old female cat and a male rescue cat whose age we don't know (vet said any age from 2 -10, cat rescue place about 7! I think he's about 9 - 10).

Our female cat has always been OK with other cats and our rescue cat is very friendly to other cats. They get on fine.

Opposite sex cats will get on better.

Prior to current situation we had aforementioned female (originally mine) and elderly and singular female (originally my partner's cat) who didn't get on with other cats. They gave each other space and basically ignored each other from 2007 - 2016  when elderly cat died aged 22).

Worth giving it a go, if your female cat misses another cat. Unless the male cat has a history of aggression to other cats.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2017)

Poirot and Hastings are literally the best names two cats could ever be given. Ever. Bravo. *doffs cap*


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2017)

Molly scruffcat


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 2, 2017)

Bienvenue M. Poirot et Hastings! They're lovely mauvais. You had better buy a car with space for 2 large cat carriers and easily-cleanable upholstery 
ddraig Molly scruffcat's fur is amazing. Is it always like that or had  she been freshly dragged through a hedge when the pic was taken? She's very stylish, whichever


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2017)

her coat was worse!! Been shaved at vets but some dreads remain, she does sometimes clean and groom herself and looks better but struggles due to loads of missing teeth


----------



## colacubes (Jun 2, 2017)

Poirot and Hastings  Top names  Cute mogs too 

This has now inspired me to call my next felines Morse and Lewis


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2017)

I met a lovely little cat on my walk home this afternoon who I don't think I've seen before. It was about the same size as my Missy, so pretty petite, but one subtle but major difference was that it went straight onto its back for a tummy-tickle, which it loved. Missy teases you into doing before mauling the offending hand.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2017)

Looking a bit tidier today


----------



## Me76 (Jun 2, 2017)

The cats didn't get strokes this morning as from 5.45-6.15 they decided to chase and fight each other from one end of the house to the bedroom window, including the bed I was in.  I was just an obstacle they could leap from.  
They were not my friends. 
Didn't even see them last night.  

The summer is going to be long I think.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Bienvenue M. Poirot et Hastings! They're lovely mauvais. You had better buy a car with space for 2 large cat carriers and easily-cleanable upholstery
> ddraig Molly scruffcat's fur is amazing. Is it always like that or had  she been freshly dragged through a hedge when the pic was taken? She's very stylish, whichever



Who lets cats loose in the car?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 2, 2017)

Me76 said:


> The cats didn't get strokes this morning as from 5.45-6.15 they decided to chase and fight each other from one end of the house to the bedroom window, including the bed I was in.  I was just an obstacle they could leap from.
> They were not my friends.
> Didn't even see them last night.
> 
> The summer is going to be long I think.



Why not shut the bedroom door?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Why not shut the bedroom door?



I tried that. I get shredded carpet and howling. Fortunately they are more restful of our sleep more recently, especially since I installed a cat flap.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 2, 2017)

None of our doors shut.  Partly because we have a small place and stuff is in the way and also because we let the cats have the whole house, so even if we could shut a door they would scratch to get in it.  

I whinge but for me it is part of having cats.  People who have kids have it far worse.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 3, 2017)

Fair enough, sleep is essential to me so no cats allowed in the bedroom at night. 

Did anyone else know that cats eat their own sick? Turns out they do. Rancid.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 3, 2017)

Cosmo earlier today helping with putting the shopping away, the eejit.


----------



## izz (Jun 3, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Fair enough, sleep is essential to me so no cats allowed in the bedroom at night.
> 
> Did anyone else know that cats eat their own sick? Turns out they do. Rancid.


I have to disagree I'm afraid - ours don't eat their own sick but we did have a cat (Bob, RIP) who'd eat someone else's.......


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 3, 2017)

Catto - aka Tiger Lily is an adventurous young tabby - she likes to climb onto the roof and work around the various ground floor areas - other night she was found mewing on the 3 inch ledge outside our front bedroom window at 2230 - with great care (and she had done this before) - opened the casement to let her in. 

She lost her balance , frantically clawing - fell about 10 feet - but by the grace of God as we have builders in and there is a skip outside she landed on the recycling etc bins.(and the greenery cushioned her fall) - a bit subdued for 24 hours but OK , eating well etc - one of her 9 lives gone I reckon. I can hardly bear t watch her shin up the apple tree at the best of times. Great cat.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 3, 2017)

davesgcr said:


> Catto - aka Tiger Lily is an adventurous young tabby - she likes to climb onto the roof and work around the various ground floor areas - other night she was found mewing on the 3 inch ledge outside our front bedroom window at 2230 - with great care (and she had done this before) - opened the casement to let her in.
> 
> She lost her balance , frantically clawing - fell about 10 feet - but by the grace of God as we have builders in and there is a skip outside she landed on the recycling etc bins.(and the greenery cushioned her fall) - a bit subdued for 24 hours but OK , eating well etc - one of her 9 lives gone I reckon. I can hardly bear t watch her shin up the apple tree at the best of times. Great cat.




She just came crashing down off the back extension via the water butt. What do you do with an adolescent catto ?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 3, 2017)

izz said:


> I have to disagree I'm afraid - ours don't eat their own sick but we did have a cat (Bob, RIP) who'd eat someone else's.......



Omg that's so grim.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 3, 2017)

davesgcr said:


> Catto - aka Tiger Lily is an adventurous young tabby - she likes to climb onto the roof and work around the various ground floor areas - other night she was found mewing on the 3 inch ledge outside our front bedroom window at 2230 - with great care (and she had done this before) - opened the casement to let her in.
> 
> She lost her balance , frantically clawing - fell about 10 feet - but by the grace of God as we have builders in and there is a skip outside she landed on the recycling etc bins.(and the greenery cushioned her fall) - a bit subdued for 24 hours but OK , eating well etc - one of her 9 lives gone I reckon. I can hardly bear t watch her shin up the apple tree at the best of times. Great cat.



My Perry looked like a fat lazy boy but used to leap from roof to wall to roof, huge difficult distances  

It's been over six months since he died and one of my daughter's friends needs to rehome some cats. If one of them fits or fairly difficult criteria (reasonable health, fine with cats, babies and chickens) we'll take one on.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2017)

Right now, occasionally opening eyes
See if you can spot her other leg!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 4, 2017)

Bones on the carpet this morning. One of the clever little buggers worked out how to open the box we keep food waste in.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 4, 2017)

Dead mouse on the floor this morning. Thought I could hear noise coming from downstairs shortly after the boys were let of their room.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2017)

Much vociferous shouting from Mr. Kippers this morning, not sure why. Something I have done wrong, again, no doubt like it being too hot or too cold or too sunny or too rainy!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 4, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Much vociferous shouting from Mr. Kippers this morning, not sure why. Something I have done wrong, again, no doubt like it being too hot or too cold or too sunny or too rainy!



When Katness does this I pick here up and give here a cuddle. Sometimes it works.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 4, 2017)

I was a bit mean earlier. I've just got one of the those Chromecast things and was playing YouTube videos on the TV. I put one of kittens meowing. Odin sat up a looked around curiously. Katness left out of her bed and started dashing round the room and looked quite distressed. I turned it of and went to stroke her, but she turned her back on me and stormed of looking throughly pissed off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 4, 2017)

It's flea treatment day for Mr. Kippers.  Once again we will betray his furry trust!


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2017)

Maybe this is a sign of confidence, that she won't be attacked by any other cats, but I was surprised Missy left herself so open this morning;


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 4, 2017)

stavros said:


> Maybe this is a sign of confidence, that she won't be attacked by any other cats, but I was surprised Missy left herself so open this morning;
> 
> View attachment 108470



caution - sudden naps


----------



## moose (Jun 5, 2017)

izz said:


> I have to disagree I'm afraid - ours don't eat their own sick but we did have a cat (Bob, RIP) who'd eat someone else's.......


I once went for dinner at Shirl 's where her cat ate a mouse in front of us, chucked it up, and the dogs ate it. We soldiered on with our meal, but our heart wasn't in it.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 5, 2017)

This is Luke looking more and more like the handsome cat he is slowly becoming. 







Luke goes everywhere that the big cats go. 






and this Leia who is super-cute and spends huge amount of time with me now - this is her from this morning right after I woke up - she was laying between my legs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2017)

This is how I internet:


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm a paranoid twat when it comes to Missy, but she seems to have become a bit more aloof in the last couple of days. She's not being as clingy to me as normal, and did a few cries early when I was stroking her (normally when she's dissatisfied with my technique she lashes out instead).

I'm sure she'll be fine though.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 6, 2017)

Tiger Lily has discovered she likes the odd chipstick ....!


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 6, 2017)

moose said:


> I once went for dinner at Shirl 's where her cat ate a mouse in front of us, chucked it up, and the dogs ate it. We soldiered on with our meal, but our heart wasn't in it.



Years ago my sister was in a house share and the owner of the house had a dog called Dillon, he was a pedigree cocker spaniel. Anyway she (and Dillon) were invited to a friends for an evening meal - because the friends she was going to had cats, Dillon found himself shut in the kitchen for the duration - about half way through the meal, a "crunch, crunch, crunch" could be heard coming from the other side of the shut door

After the meal a quick investigation of the kitchen / cats litter tray found a cleaned tray and a guilty looking dog . . . my sister's friend didn't know where to look. This probably should be on the "dogs" thread, but it's yet another reason why we all love cats


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 6, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Years ago my sister was in a house share and the owner of the house had a dog called Dillon, he was a pedigree cocker spaniel. Anyway she (and Dillon) were invited to a friends for an evening meal - because the friends she was going to had cats, Dillon found himself shut in the kitchen for the duration - about half way through the meal, a "crunch, crunch, crunch" could be heard coming from the other side of the shut door
> 
> After the meal a quick investigation of the kitchen / cats litter tray found a cleaned tray and a guilty looking dog . . . my sister's friend didn't know where to look. This probably should be on the "dogs" thread, but it's yet another reason why we all love cats



Cocker spaniels are notorious. I looked after one a lot for a few years, but the first time I took her home, I brought the dog in, then we to the car to get her stuff. When I came back in two mins later my kitchen bin had been emptied over the floor. Same dog ran away when camping and stole an entire block or butter and made herself very ill. Fortunately she wasn't in my care at the time.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 6, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Cocker spaniels are notorious. I looked after one a lot for a few years, but the first time I took her home, I brought the dog in, then we to the car to get her stuff. When I came back in two mins later my kitchen bin had been emptied over the floor. Same dog ran away when camping and stole an entire block or butter and made herself very ill. Fortunately she wasn't in my care at the time.



The lady in question was recommended to choose the "liveliest one in the litter" and Dillon was that one - I met him on a couple of occasions and he was a delightful dog, totally focussed around food, as you pointed out

My sister described him as being "anarchic" and the first time she met him, Dillon's owner( ?) yeah! right)) had gone to work and she'd come down stairs to be confronted by Dillon, standing stock still but trembling, he was so excited to have "someone" at home to play with him . . . it was a sad day, and the world was a less happy place, when Dillon left it


----------



## Chz (Jun 7, 2017)

Have a kitten arriving at the weekend and perhaps got a bit over-excited about it.

I now feel a mug for ordering a £35 scratching post.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 7, 2017)

Kittengratulations Chz .... photos are mandatory so get your cameraphone-clicking finger ready plz


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 7, 2017)

fucking cat  is doing the neighbourhood a service by keeping firmly on top of the local rat population. but it's starting to get out of hand.

last night, family settling in to tea around the table and he suddenly appears at the window with a _massive_ rat with head half chewed off and dripping blood  cue smaller child nearly throwing up and running off screaming


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jun 7, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> fucking cat  is doing the neighbourhood a service by keeping firmly on top of the local rat population. but it's starting to get out of hand.
> 
> last night, family settling in to tea around the table and he suddenly appears at the window with a _massive_ rat with head half chewed off and dripping blood  cue smaller child nearly throwing up and running off screaming



Sounds like a very "Itchy and Scratchy Show"/ Simpsons moment ...


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 7, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> fucking cat  is doing the neighbourhood a service by keeping firmly on top of the local rat population. but it's starting to get out of hand.
> 
> last night, family settling in to tea around the table and he suddenly appears at the window with a _massive_ rat with head half chewed off and dripping blood  cue smaller child nearly throwing up and running off screaming



tell the child to man up.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 7, 2017)

Chz said:


> Have a kitten arriving at the weekend and perhaps got a bit over-excited about it.
> 
> I now feel a mug for ordering a £35 scratching post.



Nah good scratching posts are worth it. Our two have recently finished their first. I hate to imagine what else they would have used if it wasn't there.


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2017)

Chz said:


> I now feel a mug for ordering a £35 scratching post.



Absolutely. I'm sure you have a perfectly serviceable sofa for that kind of thing.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 7, 2017)

my eldest Chloe and youngest Rogue are slowly getting used to their new neighbour:





Unfortunately, my Russian Blue, Bella is still very suspicious of him and tends to keep her distance. Out of the three, she is the most suspicious of other cats and becomes withdrawn a little when other moggies come into the flat


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> my eldest Chloe and youngest Rogue are slowly getting used to their new neighbour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a visit to Rome I went to see the cat sanctuary at Torre Argentina square. In there all the cats have instinctively learned to share space with each other harmoniously, and happily sit or lay in close proximity without bother. Indeed, fights seemed nonexistent. Amazing how the supposedly solitary species can quickly adapt and turn their core instincts 180 degrees when it is beneficial to them all.


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2017)

My worries earlier in the week about Missy being a bit aloof at the moment have passed. She's back to her furry cuddly self.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jun 8, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> my eldest Chloe and youngest Rogue are slowly getting used to their new neighbour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm assuming that's Bella on the upper  step?
She is doing a fantastic  "I'm Batman" stance.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 8, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I'm assuming that's Bella on the upper  step?
> She is doing a fantastic  "I'm Batman" stance.



No, that's my eldest, Chloe (aka Mother of Cats, Queen of Queens). She does tend to have a good pose


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jun 8, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> No, that's my eldest, Chloe (aka Mother of Cats, Queen of Queens). She does tend to have a good pose



She's positively regal


----------



## Me76 (Jun 9, 2017)

stavros said:


> My worries earlier in the week about Missy being a bit aloof at the moment have passed. She's back to her furry cuddly self.


Ozzie tends to go through phases of us hardly seeing her and being on our laps all the time.  All on her terms obviously.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 9, 2017)

Tiger found 3 froglets in garden , flipped them over , but they are ok....given a formal warning.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 9, 2017)

I would love to have a garden that had froglets I could tell the cats off about. 

As it is we have one cat who would watch anything walk over his paw, and another who I almost wish we had mice so I could watch her get them. She is stunning the way she gets flies out of the air.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2017)

We've adopted a cat, Ciara. She's really sweet and cuddly  And moves too fast for decent photos. Moonie is not very happy about her being around  but we like her.  

She's a chimera - has patches of tabby in amongst the calico.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 10, 2017)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 10, 2017)

scifisam said:


> We've adopted a cat, Ciara. She's really sweet and cuddly  And moves too fast for decent photos. Moonie is not very happy about her being around  but we like her. View attachment 108991 View attachment 108992
> 
> She's a chimera - has patches of tabby in amongst the calico.



Pot Noodle in the bath?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 10, 2017)

Ooh scifisam she's beautiful


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 10, 2017)

Welcome Ciara! what a pretty kitty. (sorry Moonie I still luv u best.)


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2017)

"So, you want to leave the bathroom then? What's the password?"


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 10, 2017)

scifisam said:


> We've adopted a cat, Ciara. She's really sweet and cuddly  And moves too fast for decent photos. Moonie is not very happy about her being around  but we like her. View attachment 108991 View attachment 108992
> 
> She's a chimera - has patches of tabby in amongst the calico.





scifisam said:


> We've adopted a cat, Ciara. She's really sweet and cuddly  And moves too fast for decent photos. Moonie is not very happy about her being around  but we like her. View attachment 108991 View attachment 108992
> 
> She's a chimera - has patches of tabby in amongst the calico.



A cat who appreciates London Underground seat material cushions !


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 10, 2017)

davesgcr said:


> A cat who appreciates London Underground seat material cushions !



scifisam - did you adopt the cat to blend with the cushions, or vice versa?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 10, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> scifisam - did you adopt the cat to blend with the cushions, or vice versa?



Yup, and Moonie's monochrome to fit with the sofa 

Yes to pot noodle in the bath. And today I ate a sardine and tomato paste sandwich in there.


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2017)

My next door neighbour told me he was upstairs playing video games this afternoon when he saw a cat in his room that wasn't one of his. Young Missy had decided to go exploring through their open patio doors.

She's now taken up residency on my lap, meaning I have to sit further from the table than I'd like.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2017)

Human our food bowl is empty. I've fed them twice since I've woken up. I think they are sulking as it's raining.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 12, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Human our food bowl is empty. I've fed them twice since I've woken up. I think they are sulking as it's raining.
> View attachment 109144



Having seen your breakfast they're probably more than a little worried that they might be served the same.


----------



## KatyF (Jun 12, 2017)

So I've finally found food that Delilah will consistently eat at last! Its the pate style ones - she loves the Tesco own brand and the one you can get in Lidl. Now I can't seem to find them in packs anywhere, just the individual trays which is a faff when shopping. Does anyone know where I might be able to get a box of them?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 12, 2017)

New cat seems to be a real cushion fan even when they don't match. She might be getting her name changed to Sunny, to go with Moonie  Both are sitting next to me right now; not sure if this was just a matter of time or is down to the Felliway I remembered we had.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 12, 2017)

KatyF said:


> . . . she loves the Tesco own brand and the one you can get in Lidl . . .



What  ??

This is a cat you're talking about here . . . a cat that appears to like "cheap" cat food . . . fucking hell. Keep hold of this cat


----------



## stavros (Jun 12, 2017)

"That's right; continue with that, dutiful slave."


----------



## KatyF (Jun 13, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> What  ??
> 
> This is a cat you're talking about here . . . a cat that appears to like "cheap" cat food . . . fucking hell. Keep hold of this cat




I know, its unbelievable isn't it? Normally she takes to food then after a week hates it - normally after I've bought a truck load of it but these appear to have been her favourites for at least a month now!


----------



## Chz (Jun 13, 2017)

And so "Bernard Snuggles" has come to his new home. Though after insisting that he rename the kitten from "Metro" (his white chest bits kind of make a mankini, so the owner named him that) to that, the six-year-old now calls it Little Metro all the time.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 13, 2017)

Metro is an excellent cat. His white highlights are great (and even better with black toebeans embedded in his mittens.) Obviously a master sleeper too. thank you for posting and please supply more images whenever possible.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 14, 2017)

We've got a mate moving in soon as a lodger as he's being evicted from his flat.

The only problem is that since our last lodger did a disappearing act (not once, but twice) back in March the cats have taken over the spare room and use it as if it it theirs. I've tried to sleep in there a couple of times and I got the big cats playing sliding in and out of the bed in the empty drawers in the base and the kittens flying about over my head, with regular landings on my chest and belly. Then you get pawed at 5 am when they get hungry.

so the lodger is in for a treat!

Even if we shut the door Chester has worked out now that he can fling himself against the door from a running jump and force the door open, then all the others pile in. This happened twice when our friend stayed in there recently.

Last night they found an ornamental fir tree cone which previous lodger had left and ripped it into tiny pieces and left it all over the carpet. Also they like stealing my pants and tights off the drier and running round the house with them. Rich's socks also regularly go walkabout!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2017)

get a cat basket for lodger?


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2017)

The sock-pocalypse has restarted, with Missy wrestling with various odd socks scattered around the house. This includes a single red one, child-size, of unknown source. I can only presume she's nicked it off a washing line nearby.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 14, 2017)

So, my ginger neighbour keeps walking into my flat without asking or knocking. I leave my door open to allow my girls to walk in and out. This allows our friend to waltz in as and when he pleases.

Here he is exploring the bathroom





Bedroom









helping himself to a drink


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 15, 2017)

So, amateur cat psychologists. We have 3 litter trays that we have to change every 3 - 4 days now due to volume of waste materials being produced. When we take one litter tray out of commission for clearing, cleaning and replacement of litter, our oldest, Chester, immediately jumps onto a sofa to either piss or shit. This has clearly been going on for a while without us noticing the correlation between the two events. But in the last week its become clear that this is what is going on? So, any ideas what his problem is? The litter tray is never out of commission for more than a couple of minutes but it's almost as it he is compensating for the loss of a litter tray by trying to turn the sofa into one? Or is it a scenting issue do you think? It's odd, none of the other cats do anything similar. Normally the black cats just line up.and watch us doing the clean up, then file in one by one to either use it immediately or give the thing a damned good inspection to see if we've done an adequate job.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 15, 2017)

hmmm. it could be either, tbh - Chester may have escalating reasons to feel anxious (more males around in general, kittens and Lester are getting more social with the humans and thus more dominant), so he fouls the sofa in a sort of panic because he fears there'll be nowhere else he's allowed to go -  or he (Chester) might just be being obnoxiously dominant by being 'top crapper - even if there's no litter tray in play, you bastards'. Hard to say which, really - unless you already know that he's being bullied by the others, or bullying them. This can be the downside of multiple cats. 

If it's as brief as a window of just a couple of minutes, is there any way you could just keep him out of the area so he can't see the box being changed? OR - could you buy a 4th (!) tray to swap into place of the one being changed? or - reverse cat psychology - always make sure he's the first to use a newly changed one, so it's scented just for/by him?

cats are weirdos


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2017)

I am often thankful that our cat detests other cats and so has to be an only cat. Otherwise I'm sure we'd have several cats and have to deal with all that stuff going on between them.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 15, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> So, amateur cat psychologists. We have 3 litter trays that we have to change every 3 - 4 days now due to volume of waste materials being produced. When we take one litter tray out of commission for clearing, cleaning and replacement of litter, our oldest, Chester, immediately jumps onto a sofa to either piss or shit. This has clearly been going on for a while without us noticing the correlation between the two events. But in the last week its become clear that this is what is going on? So, any ideas what his problem is? The litter tray is never out of commission for more than a couple of minutes but it's almost as it he is compensating for the loss of a litter tray by trying to turn the sofa into one? Or is it a scenting issue do you think? It's odd, none of the other cats do anything similar. Normally the black cats just line up.and watch us doing the clean up, then file in one by one to either use it immediately or give the thing a damned good inspection to see if we've done an adequate job.



You don't have enough litter trays iirc how many cats you have - you should have one tray per cat plus one spare. I'm not sure that will resolve the issue but might help as perhaps it's an anxiety thing. With more trays you could clean them out on alternative days so there's always one active.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 15, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> You don't have enough litter trays iirc how many cats you have - you should have one tray per cat plus one spare. I'm not sure that will resolve the issue but might help as perhaps it's an anxiety thing. With more trays you could clean them out on alternative days so there's always one active.


we did introduce an extra one but found that it was hardly ever used, with the extra bonus that the kittens went in there to play and kicked litter all over the place. The trays we have are huge. I think we'll try this when the kittens get a bit older though. Won't be long now.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 15, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> hmmm. it could be either, tbh - Chester may have escalating reasons to feel anxious (more males around in general, kittens and Lester are getting more social with the humans and thus more dominant), so he fouls the sofa in a sort of panic because he fears there'll be nowhere else he's allowed to go -  or he (Chester) might just be being obnoxiously dominant by being 'top crapper - even if there's no litter tray in play, you bastards'. Hard to say which, really - unless you already know that he's being bullied by the others, or bullying them. This can be the downside of multiple cats.
> 
> If it's as brief as a window of just a couple of minutes, is there any way you could just keep him out of the area so he can't see the box being changed? OR - could you buy a 4th (!) tray to swap into place of the one being changed? or - reverse cat psychology - always make sure he's the first to use a newly changed one, so it's scented just for/by him?
> 
> cats are weirdos



I've worked out he's almost certainly the dominant male - though I still find the way that cats express dominance to be hard to glean sometimes. So it probably does come from that in some way. He seems to prefer spending time with the kittens than with us and is pretty much always with them - so there seem to be no pressures from that direction - one was even trying to suckle from him the other day and he just lay there apparently enjoying it.
There's very little bullying as far as i can see - and when there is its always Chester doing the bullying - he picks on Lester from time to time - but essentially Chester and Lester just avoid each other while in every other permutation available the cats all really get on well with no tensions at all.


----------



## Chz (Jun 15, 2017)

I had forgotten what it's like to have a kitten around. My last two adoptions were adults, so it's been a good 35 years since I had a kitten around.

Every few hours, like clockwork. 
*bounce*
"You haven't paid attention to me in at least 90 minutes, Hoo-Min. Let's play!"
Less endearing at 4am than you'd think. I have, at least, been bright enough to remove the bell collar at bedtime. 
Cats that age can also purr far louder than they can meow. Or at least it seems so when they're sitting on your head.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 15, 2017)

Chz said:


> I had forgotten what it's like to have a kitten around. My last two adoptions were adults, so it's been a good 35 years since I had a kitten around.
> 
> Every few hours, like clockwork.
> *bounce*
> ...



Not forgetting claws to the feet when your sleeping soundly.


----------



## Chz (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh god, yes. I mean, he's quite gentle and all that but they're *razor* sharp at that age.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2017)

Peggy is a rich big game hunter.

She's like one of those cunts who goes on holiday to a game reserve and gets served up their choice of animals to kill without having to do any of the work and then feel all big and clever afterwards.

When she wants to play, she flops over on her back because she knows I'll bring the toy to her.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 15, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> So, amateur cat psychologists. We have 3 litter trays that we have to change every 3 - 4 days now due to volume of waste materials being produced. When we take one litter tray out of commission for clearing, cleaning and replacement of litter, our oldest, Chester, immediately jumps onto a sofa to either piss or shit. This has clearly been going on for a while without us noticing the correlation between the two events. But in the last week its become clear that this is what is going on? So, any ideas what his problem is? The litter tray is never out of commission for more than a couple of minutes but it's almost as it he is compensating for the loss of a litter tray by trying to turn the sofa into one? Or is it a scenting issue do you think? It's odd, none of the other cats do anything similar. Normally the black cats just line up.and watch us doing the clean up, then file in one by one to either use it immediately or give the thing a damned good inspection to see if we've done an adequate job.



where do you keep the litter trays? perhaps when changing, make sure he is in the room where the trays are kept and away from the sofa room. this will force him to use one of the other trays as he wont have access to the living room?

I have three cats and despite the one tray per cat rule, I only have one big litter tray that my girls all share. luckily no problems experienced in over 2 years I've had them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe, AuntiStella - taking one of the trays to clean it wafts some of the smells of the tray around more than usual, and Chester feels the need to assert his dominance as a result. The addition of new kittens is likely to have had an effect on him, all the new smells, especially as they're getting bigger now, and the stirring up of wee and poo smells could trigger that behaviour.

If you're not able to keep him out of that room when you clean the trays, even if a fourth tray isn't used by them regularly, having a fresh clean one on hand and putting it by the sofa or even on the sofa when you clean the others might help. 

I take it you're using Feliway at the moment?


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2017)

Chz said:


> *bounce*
> "You haven't paid attention to me in at least 90 minutes, Hoo-Min. Let's play!"
> Less endearing at 4am than you'd think.



Missy, who's just turned 3, does this most nights at the moment. It might be a trick of the light, i.e. she thinks it's wake-up time because of the external light.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 15, 2017)

We get a "lie in" 'til about 4:00'ish, then FiFi decides it's time for me to wake up . . . FiFi is north of 13, this is not just a young cat thing


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 15, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I take it you're using Feliway at the moment?



Not at all. Had never heard of it. But we haven't had any really serious issues either. The cats all sleep together happily on one bed, usually the kits cuddle up to one of the adults, even Chester. They also happily eat together, except Lester who is a bit timid so we put him up on the table to eat. We never get fights or hissing going on - there was a bit of that before the kits came along but now everyone is really chilled and cat life in our house revolves around whatever the kittens are up to.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2017)

I think it's fair to say that Casper is now, pretty much, settled

 

Whereas, his brother, Clive, is more of an outdoorsman

 

And FiFi, well, she just prefers a more leisurely lifestyle


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 16, 2017)

if i wake up around 5/6 am I tend to have little Leia sprawled out on the bed beside me and if i touch her with my finger she goes into instant purr mode. 

Nice way to start the day!


----------



## scifisam (Jun 16, 2017)

The new cat's name's now Sunny, and she's getting on well with Moony. The baby came home today and is excited beyond belief about having two cats around. Fortunately Sunny seems to be as calm and receptive to baby the patting her as Moony is. I'm hoping Sunny will gain some weight soon, as she's skin and bone. 

They take it in turns to sit on my keyboard.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 16, 2017)

Just found a dead frog whilst hoovering the lounge. It had obviously been there a while as it was stiff. Hoping this isn't the start of something.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2017)

> Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.



So said Albert Einstein. Why, then, do I expect anything other than a hand-mauling if I attempt a tummy-tickle?

She went ballistic this evening when I did it, holding onto my arm with all four sets of claws and her teeth, such that it was supporting her own weight.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2017)

stavros said:


> So said Albert Einstein. Why, then, do I expect anything other than a hand-mauling if I attempt a tummy-tickle?
> 
> She went ballistic this evening when I did it, holding onto my arm with all four sets of claws and her teeth, such that it was supporting her own weight.



Because occasionally, very occasionally they forget that they don't like tummy tickles.

Case in point FiFi yesterday. It was a nice sunny day and I was at home FiFi came out into the garden with me and had a bit of a roll around on the floor presenting her soft, fluffy tummy fur and this time she wanted her tummy tickling not for long and not to much and my hand remains intact


----------



## Me76 (Jun 17, 2017)

Indeed, this morning I found Ozzie asleep with her belly up and after giving her a chin stroke was allowed some belly rubbing with no grabbing. 

Off to the vets in a bit for their boosters and first grown up weighing.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2017)

> Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.





stavros said:


> So said Albert Einstein.



And as an aside to this is pretty fucking obvious that Albert Einstein never worked in a print room.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 17, 2017)

What your cat looks like when you confiscate the baby bird she cornered, and then lock her in.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 17, 2017)

Why are doing this to me?


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2017)

That last pic is EPIC AuntiStella


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> That last pic is EPIC AuntiStella



It's a cheeky wink, isn't it?

My lap got blessed this morning as I watched the rugby, which surprised me because I thought it'd be too hot to visit lapland.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 17, 2017)

Had a passable bit of steak for tea - watched by Casper, naturally

I did weaken (again) and put down a small fingernail size piece for him to have a go on, and, once again, he didn't really seem to know what to do with it, until, that is, his brother showed an interest in it, and then he wolfed it down. Whilst he was eating this I put down a slightly larger piece for Clive . . . he really didn't know what the fuck to do with it  so off he trotted to have another go at his biscuits

Casper then had a go at his brothers piece of steak - he'd, unfortunately not chewed the first piece at all and this, somehow, had got stuck for a moment, and then back up it came, still unchewed - and off he went, back to his biscuits

FFS - they'll kill and eat "things" from the garden, they'll lick their own arses but neither of them'll eat, pretty much anything, apart from biscuits


----------



## Me76 (Jun 17, 2017)

My two weren't liking the heat at all today. Both spreading out on the wooden floors to keep cool, but obviously not getting comfy and moving around a lot.  

Poor things with their fur coats.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 18, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Had a passable bit of steak for tea - watched by Casper, naturally
> 
> I did weaken (again) and put down a small fingernail size piece for him to have a go on, and, once again, he didn't really seem to know what to do with it, until, that is, his brother showed an interest in it, and then he wolfed it down. Whilst he was eating this I put down a slightly larger piece for Clive . . . he really didn't know what the fuck to do with it  so off he trotted to have another go at his biscuits
> 
> ...



Yeah Katness was like that till recently, unless you chopped into tiny tiny pieces it became prey and was thrown all around the living room. 

Getting the hang of it though. Threw them the remains of the chicken drumsticks out the back door last night and they had a good go. Need to monitor the it though or they bring them back in and I find myself standby on meat remaining I'm the morning on the way to the shower.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 18, 2017)

Had to shut Vastra in again... baby bird had ended up on ground *again* and Vastra was after it *again*. Put it back in the bird box, immediately chucked itself out  Put it back again and it stayed. Sadly, I fear Darwinian law suggests this chick isn't going to make it.

It was funny earlier, as now the robins are yelling at Vastra every time she does appear in the garden... through the window I could see she was making little chirping noises back at them, presumably translating as 'Shaddup!... I'll eat yer!'


----------



## Cloo (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh well, Darwin won out, and Miss Murderface got out and got her snack, which did seem determined to chuck itself out of the box. Sorry Mr & Mrs Robin. 

Mice I don't mind but birds upset me a bit as I know we need more of those about. I also hope she doesn't try bringing the remains in... she's never yet brought in anything not intact. It should be picked clean pretty sharpish in this weather at least.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 18, 2017)

Someone is feeling the heat. He's been charging round the house for hours chasing flies tbf.


----------



## stavros (Jun 18, 2017)

A ridiculous amount of sleeping has been done this afternoon, presumably because it's too hot to do anything else. It was complete with some frantic dream movements, from the snout, the ears and the tail. She's now lying on her chair, on her back, stretched out and back legs completely akimbo.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 18, 2017)

Both cats seem to be quite enjoying the heat, strangely. Think it might be helping them get to know each other, too - better than living on top of each other indoors. I never knew introducing a new cat could be this easy.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 18, 2017)

Cos we've just moved the cat is shut in and she's not happy poor thing. This house is double glazed, the old one wasn't and she's flopping about all over the place looking pissed of and longingly outside.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm sure it's just the camera angle but moonie looks a bit un-delighted in pic 2. "Could you NOT???"


----------



## scifisam (Jun 18, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> I'm sure it's just the camera angle but moonie looks a bit un-delighted in pic 2. "Could you NOT???"



Yeah, I wouldn't say she's delighted, but she doesn't mind, which is better than I was expecting at this stage. Tbf she is happier at this time of year because she gets to steal sausages from lots of neighbours' barbeques


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 19, 2017)

So sat out this evening in the garden late as it's such a nice evening. I bought a rather serious green laser a while back so I thought I'd have some fun with the kitties. They were belting from one end of the garden to other, up the tree, along fence panels. And then there were three cats. A big black one I'd not seen before was joining in the game. They all cracked on and then in unison stopped like there was a sudden realisation that is wasn't what normally happened and they all shuffled of in their own seperate directions. I think it would be hilarious to do it from an upstairs window through gardens and see how many I can collect.


----------



## Chz (Jun 19, 2017)

The heat hasn't stopped him bouncing off the walls when the mood strikes, but it does make him a lot more... melty during the down times. It's bloody hard to shoot a kitten when it's not sleeping, by the way.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 19, 2017)

So, Ah! Sunscreen for cats . . . in particular a "certain white cat" and his ears and his nose . . . anyone else (apart from Mrs Voltz that is) heard of doing this?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 19, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> So, Ah! Sunscreen for cats . . . in particular a "certain white cat" and his ears and his nose . . . anyone else (apart from Mrs Voltz that is) heard of doing this?



Yup - the charity I got Moonie from usually puts up a warning about it in the summer. Cats can get skin cancer, esp if they're white.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 19, 2017)

Bollocks . . . one more thing for Casper to get stressed about, still better than loosing an ear or whatnot


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2017)

I didn't appreciate being woken up at about 4:30 this morning by Missy coming in from outside and frantically miaowing as she tore up the stairs before taking a nibble at my exposed toes.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 19, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> So, Ah! Sunscreen for cats . . . in particular a "certain white cat" and his ears and his nose . . . anyone else (apart from Mrs Voltz that is) heard of doing this?



I did try, on vet's advice (the two mogs i ended up living with both had white ears)

i can still just about see the scar on my hand if i remember where to look


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2017)

Taking an under-sofa break from important harblz licking duties, sofa scratching and watchign water drip.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 20, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 109765
> 
> Taking an under-sofa break from important harblz licking duties, sofa scratching and watchign water drip.



More pics please. You are a photographer after all.


----------



## bimble (Jun 21, 2017)

Anything I can do to provide coolness for my small fur wearing friend? He seems really hot. They're always couple of degrees more than us I think but bit worried.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 21, 2017)

bimble said:


> Anything I can do to provide coolness for my small fur wearing friend? He seems really hot. They're always couple of degrees more than us I think but bit worried.




Very gentle water mist spray over the catto , along with plenty of offers of water and milk. Eating less , but enough - dry food seems to be liked.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 21, 2017)

Cats have survived millennia sometimes even in deserts .. and they're masters at finding warm / cool spots to meet their needs - but if it's very stuffy inside I can see why it might be a worry. Best idea I can offer is to chill some leftover lino / carpet tiles in a fridge or freezer and then lay it out so they've somewhere really cool to be
and/or a rotating fan, anchored safely enough so the beast can't get too close to the blades


----------



## bimble (Jun 21, 2017)

He was not impressed at all by my attempts at spraying him with a fine mist .
It's cooling down now and tomorrow will (seems) be normal British weather again. Cooling a bit of plastic for him though cheers.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2017)

You only really need to worry if they have their mouths open in a panting kind of thing. For dogs it helps them regulate temperature, but for cats it means they have problems with their lungs and/or heart, likely fluid build-up, and they should be taken to a vet straight away.

Otherwise, they're likely going to be okay as long as they have shade, plenty of liquid, and can rest.

Water/liquid is key. A cat can survive quite some time without food but not very long without water. Cats sweat through their paws, and being quite small and not always being the most reliable of drinkers it's crucial they still get moisture into them somehow during hot weather. If they eat wet food, particularly those in gravy or sauce, adding extra water to it is a very good tactic.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2017)

My old Charlie used to insist on lying in the absolute hottest part of the house during heat waves, like a massive fucking twat. Up until a few days ago Peggy was still crawling under the duvet to sleep during the day.

Cats are idiots.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2017)

Peggy was off her food yesterday, which I put down to the heat. However, after the massive stonking hairball she horked up onto the bedroom carpet this morning she's been eating again.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 21, 2017)

cats protection have been putting hot weather advice out on twitter the last few days, and probably on their website as well.  

i'm on the move so searching / pasting links not easy...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2017)

Want to stay hydrated in the hot weather? Why not largely ignore your studiously-refilled water bowl and try it direct from the tap?


----------



## oryx (Jun 21, 2017)

Paddy likes being hosed down.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 21, 2017)

stavros said:


> Want to stay hydrated in the hot weather? Why not largely ignore your studiously-refilled water bowl and try it direct from the tap?
> 
> View attachment 109867



I think cats would rather drink anywhere other then their bowl.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2017)

oryx said:


> Paddy likes being hosed down.



This is the cat thread, not the dog thread.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 23, 2017)

There are few things better than getting home from work and burying your face in a soft, warm, furry fat tummy! Mr. Kippers doesn't always agree with this but I do


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 23, 2017)

All-new science of cats study delves into cat genetics... it's far too advanced for me to understand all of it but Buzzfeed has helpfully spoilered the two essential takeaways:

- maternal DNA of various different sorts of cat indicates cats were 'domesticated' at least twice in human history - earliest so far found in Turkey, then later separate wave in Egypt
- the Egyptian-line cats spread around the world like wildfire - within mere centuries - meaning modern obsession with them is absolutely nothing new. We already know the Vikings had cats, but it's possible they even socialised by talking about cats.

Full graphs, diagrams, Latin names etc in text of study here:
The palaeogenetics of cat dispersal in the ancient world


----------



## stavros (Jun 23, 2017)

I think it was about 5am this morning when I woke up to go for a piss. I don't bother shutting the door for this, and I think Missy raced in from outside through the spare room window and into the bathroom. Upon realising that I was mid-way through pressing matters which required all of my limited half-awake attention, she got violent and went for my ankles. We were both lucky we didn't get wet.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jun 23, 2017)

stavros said:


> I think it was about 5am this morning when I woke up to go for a piss. I don't bother shutting the door for this, and I think Missy raced in from outside through the spare room window and into the bathroom. Upon realising that I was mid-way through pressing matters which required all of my limited half-awake attention, she got violent and went for my ankles. We were both lucky we didn't get wet.



So..... Missy could've been pissy?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 23, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> There are few things better than getting home from work and burying your face in a soft, warm, furry fat tummy! Mr. Kippers doesn't always agree with this but I do


----------



## Me76 (Jun 23, 2017)

Saved that.  It's awesome and true.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 24, 2017)

I've just finished transferring kitten photos and videos from my phone to my PC.
167 kitten videos
2703 pictures
73 Gig of kittens




I probably won't post all of the pictures, (  ) but here are a few random ones.





I made a kitteh hammock 


































































Kitteh's first taste of real food


----------



## moose (Jun 24, 2017)

wtf is that last one?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 24, 2017)

moose said:


> wtf is that last one?


Mum brought home a mouse for her 
She played with it for ten minutes then devoured the whole lot.


----------



## moose (Jun 24, 2017)

Ew. Maybe I was lucky that all my cats have been orphans, and only had me to show them what to do.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 24, 2017)

Just one more.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 24, 2017)

moose said:


> Ew. Maybe I was lucky that all my cats have been orphans, and only had me to show them what to do.


Mum was bringing back two a night for each kitten when she had the last lot 

The fun starts when she starts teaching them to hunt, and brings back live ones


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2017)

I miss having cats . I think it's time to start searching rescue centres and rehoming one. Still grieving over my last loss, but that doesn't help the ones in need I suppose.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 24, 2017)

^ masterful image selection & sequencing there Saul Goodman, it's all " cute - cuter - awwww - fuzzy - cute - awww - look at its grumpy little face - cute - awww - wait what WHAT THE HAYL???!?!?!?" 

I love this savage little litter. Proper half-wild hunting animals


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 24, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> ^ masterful image selection & sequencing there Saul Goodman, it's all " cute - cuter - awwww - fuzzy - cute - awww - look at its grumpy little face - cute - awww - wait what WHAT THE HAYL???!?!?!?"
> 
> I love this savage little litter. Proper half-wild hunting animals


Thanks.
Only one of them is eating mice at the moment. The rest don't seem interested, but she snatches them as soon as they're brought in, plays with them for ten minutes, then the crunching starts, which makes me cringe, but I don't think I'll ever have a mouse problem.
They're as mad as a box of frogs  They go absolutely mental for about an hour, climbing the curtains, typing for me, filling me full of scars because they think I'm a climbing frame, etc  Then they sleep for an hour, rinse and repeat.
I've built them a playground, with things they can climb, and a slide. It saves me from a few scars. 
It's almost impossible to get a photo of them. They don't stop moving whilst they're awake.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 24, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2017)

moose said:


> Ew. Maybe I was lucky that all my cats have been orphans, and only had me to show them what to do.



did you catch mice for them?


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 24, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


>



Every. Fucking. Day. Now.

I'm either waking up to, or getting home from work to, yet another despatched creature or creatures

Mice, voles, shrews and birds - thankfully not another bat  but by the sounds of it there's ducks on the "pond" opposite the house, so it's only going to be a matter of time before a duck, or more likely, a duckling is left "in tribute"

Edit: sorting out the quoting


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 24, 2017)

My mother's cat caught a bat and brought it home to her as a present. 




Spoiler: Dead Critter












She was also greeted with this at the door one night. A hare! 



Spoiler: Dead Critter


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 24, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Every. Fucking. Day. Now.
> 
> I'm either waking up to, or getting home from work to, yet another despatched creature or creatures
> 
> ...


I can't believe how adept they must be at hunting. And how many mice must be living around me!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 24, 2017)

Ok, it's an advert, but I still thought this was pretty cool.


----------



## stavros (Jun 24, 2017)

Just nipping to the shop first thing this morning I saw a dead pussycat lying on the grass. I don't know what happened to it or where it lived, but it was very upsetting. I reported it to the council as soon as I got home and thankfully it seems to have been taken somewhere more peaceful now.

Missy has spent the whole day asleep, as it's too hot for anything else. She's just done the classic wake-up, stretch, yawn, go back to sleep on the other side manoeuvre.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 24, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> I can't believe how adept they must be at hunting. And how many mice must be living around me!



I've told this one before, but the worst for me has to have been Rusty.

Back whenever, me and Mrs Voltz were first decorating our current house and I'd just wall papered a wall in the living room. White wall paper. Quite expensive, embossed wallpaper. The kind of wallpaper that holds a strain

That evening I was due out to a party and wasn't planning on returning til the following morning. Which I did, still bright eyed and bushy tailed iykwim

My return home was met with a nice display off two dead mice either side of a dead rat and a spray of arterial blood on the fresh wallpaper


----------



## petee (Jun 24, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've just finished transferring kitten photos and videos from my phone to my PC.
> 167 kitten videos
> 2703 pictures
> 73 Gig of kittens
> ...



calendar ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 25, 2017)

Katness has started coming sitting on my lap a bit more. Never in the evening though when we're chilling though and we would appreciate the company. She normally stays a brief while then hops off and goes to do her own thing. She's plonked herself down this morning and has been there almost an hour. I'm going to have to move her soon. My legs are going numb!

Also I got a new phone yesterday and what better way to test it then take pictures of your cats?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 25, 2017)

I think I'm cautiously removing a litter tray today. It's been ages since I've had to clean one and the downstairs one is near the catflap anyway. It will leave one for two cats, but there doesn't seem to be any dominance games between them, when they were younger I watched them get in one together.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think I'm cautiously removing a litter tray today. It's been ages since I've had to clean one and the downstairs one is near the catflap anyway. It will leave one for two cats, but there doesn't seem to be any dominance games between them, when they were younger I watched them get in one together.



Quoting for posterity.

*stands at the ready with kitchen roll*


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 25, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Quoting for posterity.
> 
> *stands at the ready with kitchen roll*



I think I trust them. When I was growing up our cats never had litter trays, they just went out. Ive not even opened the bag of catsan I bought over a month ago. 

Now the lawnmower just picks up the droppings.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't think ours have used the litter tray since Christmas. That's when I stopped checking it anyway (we have a hooded one).  I figure it's been so long since it's been used that we'd notice the smell pretty quickly if they did use it.  It Is annoying that we'd bought three bags of litter just before they stopped using it though.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 25, 2017)

I had the litter tray out for about ten days after we got the new cat because I immediately had her spayed and also because she'd never been in a garden before. Don't think she'd used it for three days or so when we cleared it away. She's taken to the garden straight away.


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2017)

We had an episode of ankle-chasing this morning as I was trying to get ready to go out, so I picked her up, lay down on my bed and plonked her on my chest to calm her down. It didn't really work and I got a punch in the face for my efforts.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 25, 2017)

The kittens asleep (nearly) this afternoon after fucking about ever since first thing this morning








Chester saw a moth


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 25, 2017)

gorgeous shiny coats on those little ones AuntiStella ... that basket's going to reach critical capacity a few weeks from now though


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 25, 2017)

been looking at old vids






and one from this morning to show nothing has really changed. That's Luke attacking and Leia defending.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 26, 2017)

Our kittehs finally sussed going in and out the catflap at the weekend, so today is the first day that we've kept it open for them to come and go as they please while we're at work. We're both very worried that they'll be ok! The boy cat already has a fan club among all the neighbourhood kids lol.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 26, 2017)

Some hairs in the bath this morning....


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 26, 2017)

Had a chat with Mr K at the weekend about possibly adopting another cat while our old lady is still alive. The kids, particularly our son, are so desperate for a pet they can actually love  and I don't want them to have to wait until they're teenagers. Am sure Beaker will hate it but she hates most things while putting up with them, so not sure that's reason enough not to do it.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 26, 2017)

Kittehs all ok  think they spent the whole day just sunning themselves.

Jammy bastards


----------



## stavros (Jun 26, 2017)

Another disturbed night's sleep last night, twice being woken. The first was due to Missy bouncing all over the place, up and down the stairs, around the landing and in my room. I wondered at first if another cat had tailgated her in, but there'd have been more screeching had that been the case. A torch-lit investigation suggested it was just some tiny insect that she'd decided had to die.

The second time was much nearer alarm-time, and just involved trampling all over my previously sleeping body.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 26, 2017)

Peggy did a vom on the carpet. It's all cleaned up, but she keeps going to that spot and doing that scraping "I'm covering my shit" motion. Passive aggressive fucker. "No, it's fine, I'll get rid of the smell myself."

I can't even smell anything down there. But you know cats and their noses.

She does that scraping motion to her food sometimes. She's a twat. But gorgeous.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 27, 2017)

Rik was sitting up and paying attention to the birds outside:


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 27, 2017)

Ooh  was there clacking?


----------



## petee (Jun 27, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> Rik



does rik have a brother adie?


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 27, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Ooh  was there clacking?


No, the best he can manage is a very plaintive little squeak 



petee said:


> does rik have a brother adie?


If he does, then they'd probably be dangerous.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 27, 2017)

Rik's ridiculously rugby-ball-shaped face reminds me irresistibly of Stewie (evil baby from _Family Guy) : 
 _


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> Rik was sitting up and paying attention to the birds outside:
> 
> View attachment 110288



I adore Rik.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 28, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Rik's ridiculously rugby-ball-shaped face reminds me irresistibly of Stewie (evil baby from _Family Guy) :
> View attachment 110307 _


When he arrived he was really underweight, and his head was even more rugby ball shaped in comparison. I sometimes call him Stewie-face.



Vintage Paw said:


> I adore Rik.


Me too. Apart from his hatred of the wallpaper on our staircase, he's an absolute joy. Very playful and affectionate. He's even managed to get Leyla to play sometimes.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## scifisam (Jun 28, 2017)

Puss in boots


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2017)

Monitor your moggy!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Monitor your moggy!




We got one of their more basic models recently. I'm not sure whats to be gained by knowing Katness is pegging it in and out repeatedly in the evening. I'd have probably still bought it, but it was scary enough drilling through my PVC door, so it's not being replaced anytime soon.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 28, 2017)

One of the kittens got onto the back of our high back sofa and was watching a cob web on the ceiling blowing about - we had a fan on.

I was a bit worried that he was going to hurt himself by trying to jump up to it. Never in a million years thought he'd actually do it, grab the cobweb and then run off across the room with it. 

This is where it happened. I saw it with my own eyes or I wouldn't have believed it. None of my adult cats have come close to such a feat!






No spider is safe now!! :-p


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2017)

I got home after work yesterday and immediately opened the back bedroom window to let some air circulate. Missy jumped up onto it and looked out the window. I gave her head a stroke and got a clawed swipe to my face for my troubles, meaning a very cut to my lower lip. For some reason me doing that seems to piss her off, as she's been angsty in the same situation before.

Hopefully I've learnt my lesson.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 28, 2017)

Happeh sleepeh kittehs


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 28, 2017)

stavros said:


> I got home after work yesterday and immediately opened the back bedroom window to let some air circulate. Missy jumped up onto it and looked out the window. I gave her head a stroke and got a clawed wipe to my face for my troubles, meaning a very cut to my lower lip. For some reason me doing that seems to piss her off, as she's been angsty in the same situation before.
> 
> Hopefully I've learnt my lesson.



Peggy gives my head a bit of a bite sometimes when I headbump her when she's on tall things. Never when she's low down. So that generally means when she's on the windowsill or on the piano. Maybe something to do with cats feeling safer in high places, and an instinct kicking in to either show dominance or ward off danger?


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2017)

Such disdain in her eyes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

Peggy spends ages pawing at me when I'm sat at my desk. My hand, my chest, my face, whatever she can reach. She wants headbumps and/or my lap. It's adorable. Also means I can't achieve anything.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 29, 2017)

talk about spiders...Here's Chloe trying to catch one while her sister's watch. Spidercat


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2017)

Urgh. My older cat, Ms Tiny Poo has been to the vet today to have a lump removed. Op went well but she's totally fucking spaced out and I'm worrying about her. I don't think I can sleep but I'm wring out and tired! I just want her to come and sleep on the bed next to me like she normally does so I know she's ok  

Hopefully she'll be more with it tomorrow. Me n'all.


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2017)

here she is snoozing from her watch spot in the garden a few weeks back


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2017)

Get well soon, Ms Tiny Poo! Has she had any ops in the past? The anaesthetic can make them out of it for a while after, but do keep an eye on her (of course you will) and get back in touch with the vet tomorrow if she shows no improvement in that regard. 

I know what it's like not being able to settle - when Charlie had a cyst removed (which was the least of his worries at the time, so I was already on high alert) I slept on the sofa so I could keep an eye on him and stop him licking the stitches. I couldn't do the same in bed because he used to like to hide under the bed, and I wouldn't have been able to see him.


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2017)

First op with me but her previous owner had her spade. I'm sure it's all just normal wooze and she'll be ok, I just feel a bit useless.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 29, 2017)

Currently my dog and my sister's dog are staying at my mum's with her dog and Colin. Here's the furry sod psyching out the dogs who are playing 'who can pretend that cat isn't there the best'


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 29, 2017)

'If I stare out of the window hard enough hopefully he won't notice me"

Etc


----------



## stavros (Jun 30, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy spends ages pawing at me when I'm sat at my desk. My hand, my chest, my face, whatever she can reach. She wants headbumps and/or my lap. It's adorable. Also means I can't achieve anything.



Missy does this sometimes too. The subtext is, "Stop doing that irrelevant shit, like work or posting on that silly forum of yours, and get worshipping me".


----------



## smmudge (Jun 30, 2017)

Real life long cat


----------



## Voley (Jun 30, 2017)

My sister's cat Tiny has a sore paw atm. She's found a good cushion for it though. I'll just have to stay here all weekend. Fair enough.


----------



## stavros (Jul 2, 2017)

After I'd been away from a couple of nights, we were having a really good cuddle whilst watching the TdF highlights this evening. Then, suddenly, Missy spots a fly buzzing round and immediately bounds off my lap to chase it around the lounge. It was a real shame because lap-time is rarer in this hot weather.


----------



## hegley (Jul 3, 2017)

Whaddaya mean, we're out of Dreamies??


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

I've got a problem with my normally lovely kitteh. Recently it's taken to occasionally pissing on the bed or on the bathroom mat. Once it decided to take a dump on top of my (unread) copy of a music mag. 

It's a got a decent sized covered litter tray downstairs which is kept clean and he uses it 99% of the time. But what's with this bloody random pissing?  He seems a super happy cat which chooses to follow me around and be in my company so this seems strange...


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 3, 2017)

editor said:


> I've got a problem with my normally lovely kitteh. Recently it's taken to occasionally pissing on the bed or on the bathroom mat. Once it decided to take a dump on top of my (unread) copy of a music mag.
> 
> It's a got a decent sized covered litter tray downstairs which is kept clean and he uses it 99% of the time. But what's with this bloody random pissing?  He seems a super happy cat which chooses to follow me around and be in my company so this seems strange...




He could be starting to mark territory?


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> He could be starting to mark territory?


It's not a squirt. It's a full, "I'm going to take a piss right now thankyouverymuch."


----------



## petee (Jul 3, 2017)

editor said:


> I've got a problem with my normally lovely kitteh. Recently it's taken to occasionally pissing on the bed or on the bathroom mat. Once it decided to take a dump on top of my (unread) copy of a music mag.



"it"???



editor said:


> He seems a super happy cat



that's better


----------



## scifisam (Jul 3, 2017)

Is he (not it!) neutered?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2017)

Try a different type of litter.

Peggy was using her trays (she has 2) quite happily most of the time but would piss next to the tray or at the bottom of the stairs or occasionally on the living room carpet. A different litter was the very last thing I thought of because she would happily use her tray the majority of the time. Since I changed the type of litter about 3-4 months ago she's only done it 2 or 3 times, which is a MASSIVE reduction. It was absolutely the litter.

She used to have Fresh News (recycled paper in formed pellets), and now she has Greenwood's clumping (very fine stuff that gets everywhere but at least it isn't piss).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2017)

Also, what others have said, is he at the age for neutering? Doesn't necessarily matter if it's not spraying - coming of age can change their behaviour in other ways to be quite troublesome too. Get him done as soon as you're able if he's not already.

Also, I'm assuming he's an indoor cat because iirc you're in a flat? Does he have plenty of stimulation? Lots of things to play with, lots of things to find, to stalk, places to hide away, adventures to go on? Stress is a major factor in modern domesticated cats because we often simply don't give them enough of what they need to keep their minds interested. Pica can be one symptom of this (if they eat weird stuff, like plastic), but strange toilet behaviours can be another. Indoor cats absolutely need to have a symbiotic relationship with their humans, and can't be left to entertain themselves.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2017)

Trying to get an early morning selfie with Peg as we lay in bed together but this was as good as I got:


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 3, 2017)

hegley said:


> Whaddaya mean, we're out of Dreamies??



What a gorgeous little face !


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2017)

editor said:


> I've got a problem with my normally lovely kitteh. Recently it's taken to occasionally pissing on the bed or on the bathroom mat. Once it decided to take a dump on top of my (unread) copy of a music mag.
> 
> It's a got a decent sized covered litter tray downstairs which is kept clean and he uses it 99% of the time. But what's with this bloody random pissing?  He seems a super happy cat which chooses to follow me around and be in my company so this seems strange...


IME, it's likely to be either an unneutered male doing what comes naturally, or a cat who is slightly unwell letting you know about it.

If your cat hasn't got the snip yet, my bet would be on the former. And there is only one fix to that problem. It'll also make your cat happier, so it's a no brainer.

If he has, the issue might be a bit more complex. Refer to the excellent My Cat From Hell series for some tips.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

T & P said:


> IME, it's likely to be either an unneutered male doing what comes naturally, or a cat who is slightly unwell letting you know about it.
> 
> If your cat hasn't got the snip yet, my bet would be on the former. And there is only one fix to that problem. It'll also make your cat happier, so it's a no brainer.


The snip is coming very soon but I think I'll accelerate the appointment for the sake of the bed!


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2017)

editor said:


> The snip is coming very soon but I think I'll accelerate the appointment for the sake of the bed!


I'm almost certain that will solve the issue


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 4, 2017)

editor said:


> I've got a problem with my normally lovely kitteh. Recently it's taken to occasionally pissing on the bed or on the bathroom mat. Once it decided to take a dump on top of my (unread) copy of a music mag.



get him a few copies of the tory manifesto (i presume they are remaindered now)


----------



## Shirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Brad, just being Brad


----------



## Libertad (Jul 5, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Brad, just being Brad



Serving suggestion.


----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2017)

"What do you mean, 'I was reading that'? Tough titty; I'm tired."


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 6, 2017)

Queen of bloody sheba. Purring away to herself.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 6, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 110889



Lovely. Looks like a cat we had when I was growing up called Bonfire.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 6, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Lovely. Looks like a cat we had when I was growing up called Bonfire.


That's Cosmo, a rescue cat.  10,11 or 12 depending which vet you believe. 4 or 5 teeth and an insistence that I only watch the top half of Landscape Painter of the Year.


----------



## hegley (Jul 6, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> 4 or 5 teeth


But very proud of them by the looks of it.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 6, 2017)

"pah. who needs teeth when you have a face and fur like mine?"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2017)

This got weather is exhausting for little tigers


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 6, 2017)

I've been making a flower bed. For some reason I've disturbed it loads of little frogs. There's no pond anywhere near here. Keeping Odin away and rescuing them as I find them has been a challenge.


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2017)

It's not every morning, but this morning was particularly bad. I think it was around 5am when I was clambered all over, pawed like crazy, a very loud purr ringing in my ears and whiskers tickling various bits of exposed skin. I never really recovered proper sleep and woke up naturally at 6am.

I will have my revenge this weekend, as it's flea treatment time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2017)

stavros said:


> I will have my revenge this weekend, as it's flea treatment time.



fleas release me, let me go...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 6, 2017)

Looked over the rehoming window at Freshfields' Porthmadog shop.
So many cats and kittens to rescue ... next visit will deliver an additional donation ( case of tinned cat food ) as well as my usual financial efforts. I often buy mugs for work there.

I miss my cat, but OH has two operations this year, so will have make do with an adoption ...
having said that, Mabel, the station cat at Ravenglass is - technically - a friendly soul and having made contact, she'll come for a fuss now. Although, tbh, she disdains to notice most of the general hoi-polloi during busy summer days. Image to follow.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm going to have to stop trying to eat in the same room as a bunch of crazy kittens.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 7, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


That was the same look on my face when I saw what they'd done


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 7, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> That was the same look on my face when I saw what they'd done


Don't worry, you'll soon get used to it  
My arm is pretty good at the mo' with only 1 long play-scratch. Sometimes it can look very much like yours does. Luckily, my cats are too hot and bothered to play now.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 7, 2017)

Bloody hell Saul!!!

I am going to try and get an appointment for the vets tomorrow. Orson looks like he's been punched in the face, his nose is swollen and wide and his inner eye lids aren't fully opening at the bottom.  He does seem bothered by it, but I've not seen anything like it before.  OH wonders if he's been stung.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 7, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Bloody hell Saul!!!
> 
> I am going to try and get an appointment for the vets tomorrow. Orson looks like he's been punched in the face, his nose is swollen and wide and his inner eye lids aren't fully opening at the bottom.  He does seem bothered by it, but I've not seen anything like it before.  OH wonders if he's been stung.



Mash had that earlier in the year after he'd got in a scrap. Vet gave him a steroid injection and it cleared up after about 6 weeks.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 7, 2017)

Aww.  Thanks, makes me feel better about taking him to the vets now.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 7, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Aww.  Thanks, makes me feel better about taking him to the vets now.



We left it for about a week and only took him when it hadn't cleared up. It's fairly common post a scrap apparently.


----------



## petee (Jul 7, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> my cats are too hot and bothered to play now.



that phrase means something different here in the states.
unless ... that's what you meant ...


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 7, 2017)

petee said:


> that phrase means something different here in the states.
> unless ... that's what you meant ...


I have no idea what you mean


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2017)

editor said:


> The snip is coming very soon but I think I'll accelerate the appointment for the sake of the bed!


i felt horrible that day when i had to take him to the vets to get his little furry white bollocks cut off. Still feel guilty about it sometimes, he was very young, he never even got a chance to go out on a date. 
But, he's never yet peed or pooped anywhere apart from his tray.


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2017)

I hit upon a theory today that I'm getting woken up early so Missy can turn the tables: tickle me as I'm lying down, see me roll over and think, "Aw, isn't he cute?".


----------



## petee (Jul 7, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> I have no idea what you mean


Urban Dictionary: hot and bothered


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 7, 2017)

petee said:


> Urban Dictionary: hot and bothered


I've never heard the expression used with that meaning  #innocentme


----------



## Me76 (Jul 8, 2017)

Look at my ladylike cat


----------



## Me76 (Jul 8, 2017)

So took the ginger one to the vet.  She said that the eyelids coming over are a sign of general illness and he has a slight temperature.  

She couldn't find anything obvious wrong with him but apparently there is a nasty stomach bug going round and also it is the season for allergies. 

So he has had some antibiotics and some anti inflammatories and as long as he doesn't get worse we don't need to worry.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 8, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Look at my ladylike catView attachment 110984



A "class broad" if there ever was one


----------



## scifisam (Jul 8, 2017)

Sunny is also ladylike


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2017)

I've no idea where she went, but Missy wasn't around when I woke up, nor ten minutes later when I went out on my bike, nor when I got back after 45 minutes, after my shower or a quick trip to the shops. She then just appears nonchalantly and gives my legs a good rub to remind me how much she loves me how much I love her.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 9, 2017)

We just got our first proper "present" which wasn't just empty crisp packets/kitten food pouches. A wing, just the wing, of I'd say a black bird or pigeon. We reckon they may have found a dead bird or part of the bird and decided to bring it home. To our bedroom. We're not entirely sure how they snuck it in as we've been in all morning  wife was a lot braver than I was lol, she got rid of it.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 9, 2017)

Hmm maybe a magpie?



Spoiler


----------



## hegley (Jul 9, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Hmm maybe a magpie?


Would be more white bits if it was a magpie? Looks quite sizeable though!


----------



## smmudge (Jul 9, 2017)

hegley said:


> Would be more white bits if it was a magpie? Looks quite sizeable though!



It had white bits on the other side. I know cos one of them just brought it back in again


----------



## hegley (Jul 9, 2017)

Ah - could be then. The downside of kittehs.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 9, 2017)

Meal times are fairly well ordered these days and they always seem to prefer to be in the same spot (as below). 

Lester won;t eat with the others so we feed him on the table.


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2017)

It's much to hot to do anything but practice one's sleeping.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ginge, looking cute




And then not to be outdone by his sister.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 9, 2017)

Neighbour's cat Hector aiming feline laser of death at Ruby from roof overlooking my back yard 

I swear I can hear cat defence system charging up ready to blast daft mutt from cat sniper position


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 9, 2017)

You should blatantly get a proper high power laser. Mine brings all the cats to the yard.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 9, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You should blatantly get a proper high power laser. Mine brings all the cats to the yard.


Not sure Ruby would appreciate that 

Maybe get an anti-cat high power laser of death 

Or maybe just a laser pointer to make Hector chase a red dot up the wall and  back into the neighbour's back yard leaving Ruby in peace


----------



## Me76 (Jul 9, 2017)

We have the ginger possi round ours. There's mine and three others.  Pale ginger, lots more white ginger and old ginger.

Ozzie loves all of them.  Orson, not so much.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 9, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Not sure Ruby would appreciate that
> 
> Maybe get an anti-cat high power laser of death
> 
> Or maybe just a laser pointer to make Hector chase a red dot up the wall and  back into the neighbour's back yard leaving Ruby in peace



Hell yeah. Get a green one and you can get him to chase it to the neighbour and a kilometre beyond.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Lester won;t eat with the others so we feed him on the table.



and with a glass of wine?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 10, 2017)

Here comes the sun cat.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 10, 2017)

We are currently on our first day of our holidays - we're away for the week, not returning until next Saturday - this will be the longest we've left our three little terrors without strokes and general fussin' - they have been left in the excellent care of a neighbour, this neighbour usually "sees" to the when we've had weekends away so they know her and are getting used to her . . . but we will see what the reception's going to be like when we get home . . . I'm guessing studied indifference


----------



## stavros (Jul 10, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Mine brings all the cats to the yard.



I find myself singing Kelis as I read this post.

Does anyone have any idea how you teach cats to tell the time? My alarm's set for 6:30, so what I don't want is a cat dancing and purring on top of me, forcing me onto my back at 6:00.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 10, 2017)

stavros said:


> I find myself singing Kelis as I read this post.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how you teach cats to tell the time? My alarm's set for 6:30, so what I don't want is a cat dancing and purring on top of me, forcing me onto my back at 6:00.



I never have any problems with my cats in the morning because I make sure to only feed them a few hours after I've got up, so they never associate me getting up with them getting food.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2017)

scifisam said:


> I never have any problems with my cats in the morning because I make sure to only feed them a few hours after I've got up, so they never associate me getting up with them getting food.



This only works if you're not out of the house half an hour after you've got up.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 10, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> This only works if you're not out of the house half an hour after you've got up.



I give them wet food in the evening and always keep the dry food bowl topped up, so it works out OK. I guess it might be difficult if you had to give them wet food twice a day.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 10, 2017)

stavros said:


> I find myself singing Kelis as I read this post.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how you teach cats to tell the time? My alarm's set for 6:30, so what I don't want is a cat dancing and purring on top of me, forcing me onto my back at 6:00.



Shut them out the bedroom, if they try to get in tell them to fuck off loud enough for them to get the point that you won't be getting up. Takes a couple of days but they get the point. Jangles gets off the bed herself around half 10 and takes herself off to her bed in the spare room. 

If you don't want them shut out the room then sam's suggestion might help:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 10, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> but we will see what the reception's going to be like when we get home . . . I'm guessing studied indifference



studied indifference for anything up to an hour, followed by a purr pile on your lap is not at all unknown in the circumstances


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 11, 2017)

They say the camera never lies. Well my girls aren't this big-especially Chloe. Chloe is the biggest of the three, but she isn't THIS plump.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 11, 2017)

As I lay in bed last night finishing a chapter, Moz plummeted directly on to my head, slashing my forehead, with much blood everywhere. He then calmly walked to the end of the bed and began grooming his leg.

The bastard.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2017)

Sharing the arm of the settee. There are lots of beds around the place, including ours where they sleep at night but this is their choice of
the day!


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> They say the camera never lies. Well my girls aren't this big-especially Chloe. Chloe is the biggest of the three, but she isn't THIS plump.


Big or not, they are all beautiful


----------



## Libertad (Jul 11, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Sharing the arm of the settee. There are lots of beds around the place, including ours where they sleep at night but this is their choice of
> the day!



Cat train.


----------



## Ozone (Jul 11, 2017)

editor said:


> I've got a problem with my normally lovely kitteh. Recently it's taken to occasionally pissing on the bed or on the bathroom mat. Once it decided to take a dump on top of my (unread) copy of a music mag.
> 
> It's a got a decent sized covered litter tray downstairs which is kept clean and he uses it 99% of the time. But what's with this bloody random pissing?  He seems a super happy cat which chooses to follow me around and be in my company so this seems strange...



I agree with the snip advice, but I would also get another litter box and put it in another room if possible- I have one covered one and one uncovered....the uncovered is actually one of the clear plastic storage boxes from the market/Argos/any one store. I have an extra large one and the cats love it. The handy thing is that if I have guests over, I just put the lid on it so no one knows it's there! If he does piss/dump in the wrong place I would pick it up with toilet paper and put it in the litter box to remind him where his toilet is! Good luck...I've had a dirty protestor too and it's a real pain in the @ss.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 12, 2017)

Been a hard day


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2017)

Is there another animal more capable of looking like they are living their most comfortable lives at every moment of the day no matter where they are sleeping?


----------



## stavros (Jul 12, 2017)

I think shit might be about to go down in my back garden. Missy's crouching on the patio staring up an invader who's sat on top of her shed. It's a lot bigger than her - most cats are - but hopefully she'll stare it out and it'll fuck off without any punches being thrown.

ETA; Nothing came of it in the end, although she remains out on nightly patrol.


----------



## extra dry (Jul 14, 2017)

{{rm.meta().title}}

Found this site, they have other animals but this will be pleasant.


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2017)

Missy managed about 30 very happy and comfy seconds on my lap this afternoon before promptly getting off and onto the office chair. It's that sort of behaviour which really makes me feel insignificant.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks like the furry sociopath has pissed up the wall by the litter tray. It stinks, I feel ill. What is the best product to clean the wall? Would sugar soap do?  Buying her a covered litter tray tomorrow. [emoji35]


----------



## T & P (Jul 14, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is there another animal more capable of looking like they are living their most comfortable lives at every moment of the day no matter where they are sleeping?


An uncle of mine always says 'if you want to find the most comfortable spot in a household regardless of temperature and time of the year, find the cat'. He's got a point too.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 15, 2017)

woke up past around 2 am last night unable to bring my legs together. looked up to see Chloe fast asleep between my legs. I left her for a while but couldn't take it any longer so I gently tipped her over as I needed to turn over myself


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 15, 2017)

Peg hurt her eye yesterday. I don't know what she did, but all of a sudden she was keeping it closed. I couldn't see anything untoward, so I'm suspecting a bit of something went in there or she scraped it when rubbing her head vigorously against something (as she is wont to do). It seems quite a bit better today. She did some extensive washing of the area (with her eye closed, of course) and a couple of very strong head shakes. Now it's opening just fine, and there's just the occasional blink out of the ordinary. Hopefully it was nothing more than an irritating _bit of stuff_ like what we all get from time to time. I shall of course monitor the situation.


----------



## stavros (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm not sure which one it was, but Missy had her noisiest fight yet last night. I watched briefly as I saw small dark blotches flying at one another across my and my neighbours' roofs. They got down onto next door's patio, out of my sight line, and one of them made a couple of very loud screams at the other.

She's decided to recover today by attempting to break her own record for most hours slept in a day.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 16, 2017)

Just got a new fur baby after loosing my little boy in February.   My girl cat and I miss having another one around.  So,  this is Toby. He's 10 week's old and cute as a button.


----------



## oryx (Jul 16, 2017)

Toby looks gorgeous!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2017)

What an absolute cutie! I expect regular photo updates as he settles in


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 16, 2017)

Will he get to keep his balls though?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 16, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Will he get to keep his balls though?


Nope.  Well maybe for a while


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 16, 2017)

welcome to the thread, toby


----------



## Me76 (Jul 16, 2017)

New Kitteh!!!!


----------



## Libertad (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello Toby!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 16, 2017)

Had a nice lay in with our 4 yesterday. It's rare, but they do sometimes make a full cat train!


----------



## Cloo (Jul 16, 2017)

Vastra did that thing the other day when she grabbed my wrist between both her paws and pushed my hand towards her head like 'MOAR stroking!'


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 16, 2017)

Toby has really settled in well.  As some may know I have my mum with me cause my brother  (carer)  has had a stroke.  Toby really seems to have taken to her.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 16, 2017)

Toby <3

Mumbles274 look at your cats kissing each other, awr


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome Toby, I hope we see more of you.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 16, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Just got a new fur baby after loosing my little boy in February.   My girl cat and I miss having another one around.  So,  this is Toby. He's 10 week's old and cute as a button.View attachment 111400



The markings around Toby's eyes make him look so wistful... he's gorgeous


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 16, 2017)

First proper evening with Toby.  And he's sleeping on my lap.  He's supper cute.  But he's gonna be a bugger with my sofas.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 16, 2017)

Pretty sure now that Luke and Leia are both girls. Will get that checked for sure with upcoming visit to vets as soon as we get rent in from new lodger.
This leaves Luke with a potentially problematic name. I'm considering Luka or we might just leave it as it is.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2017)

Toby waving helloo!!


----------



## Me76 (Jul 17, 2017)

Belly!!!!

Does Toby appreciate the wonder of belly rubs or is he a handtrap in training?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Belly!!!!
> 
> Does Toby appreciate the wonder of belly rubs or is he a handtrap in training?


Seems to like it.  My molly loves a belly rub.  Will lay there hours.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 17, 2017)

With Katness is a recipe for teeth on hands. Except I don't actually move them. Turns out she barely rests them on the skin and it's actually quite cute as her eyes go huge as she looks at you. 

Only really thought it about it today when she went to bite my GF and she pulled away quicklym


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 17, 2017)

Toby's an absolute winner and the outrageous fresh-kitteh pinkness of his nose & toeses only add to the cute.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2017)

Gone to sleep now.  He really is a sweetheart.  Came face to face with Molly this morning.  He hissed.  She hissed.  Then they both retreated.   Think they will be ok.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 17, 2017)

My god he's beautiful. And you're providing Good Cat Content -- you're exactly the type of person this thread needs more of


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 17, 2017)

He is lovely [emoji41]


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jul 17, 2017)

My one-eyed cat fell down an entire flight of stairs first thing this morning. He was sat on the top step waiting for me to start down the stairs to feed him. The lodger was coming up really quietly on his blind side. The cat suddenly noticed him, leapt four foot upwards,  landed badly and tumbled down every single step.

I went down after him to check on him but he only waited long enough to give me that cat-look that's an exact combination of "I meant to do that" and "that was your bloody fault" before disappearing through the cat flap.

I was glad to see him wandering over the rooftops at elevenses. He came for a cuddle and I checked him over. He's fine.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2017)

Think Toby's feeling the heat.


----------



## stavros (Jul 17, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> With Katness is a recipe for teeth on hands. Except I don't actually move them. Turns out she barely rests them on the skin and it's actually quite cute as her eyes go huge as she looks at you.
> 
> Only really thought it about it today when she went to bite my GF and she pulled away quicklym



I think a lot of the pain, from both claws and teeth, comes from our power in pulling away. When Missy's in her big-eyed psycho mood, I sometimes hold my forearm out for her. She launches herself at it and puts both front paws and her teeth in, but if you're willing to bare a little pain it doesn't hurt _that_ much.

I've got someone coming to stay tomorrow so I've been trying (in vain) to de-fur the house. I've focused most effort on the spare room pillows.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 17, 2017)

Fi's does the same with my arm. I'll "go" at her like you would do when training an attack dog/cat and she'll clamp onto my arm but not really that fiercely and all's fine until I try to pull my arm away


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 17, 2017)

stavros said:


> I've got someone coming to stay tomorrow so I've been trying (in vain) to de-fur the house. I've focused most effort on the spare room pillows.



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2017)

You know, maybe I'll leave the F5 and F6 keys for now...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2017)

.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm really loving this little boy.  Seems to have acquired the name Toby toes.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 18, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> I'm really loving this little boy.  Seems to have acquired the name Toby toes.
> View attachment 111531


Toby toes with his little pink nose


----------



## Ming (Jul 18, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 111529
> 
> You know, maybe I'll leave the F5 and F6 keys for now...


Nice balls.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 18, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 111529
> 
> You know, maybe I'll leave the F5 and F6 keys for now...



ERROR ERROR ERROR
kitteh harblz preventing refresh

that's an impressive set of ginger castanets. not for long tho


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 18, 2017)

A bit of Toby play.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 18, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> A bit of Toby play.




Kyle for kittehs.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 18, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Kyle for kittehs.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> ERROR ERROR ERROR
> kitteh harblz preventing refresh
> 
> that's an impressive set of ginger castanets. not for long tho


Being snipped away as we speak


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2017)

((Ziggy))


----------



## Libertad (Jul 18, 2017)

((((Ziggy's furballs))))


----------



## Shirl (Jul 18, 2017)

He hasn't been home since Sunday morning 
We were away for the weekend and the friend that comes to see to them said he went out on Sunday morning but he's not been back since. He's not stayed away this long before so we are going to ask around the neighbours but I'm scared to ask incase there's some bad news.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2017)

Oh no, Shirl 

I hope he makes it back okay.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## donkyboy (Jul 18, 2017)

oh man


----------



## scifisam (Jul 18, 2017)

Hope he comes back soon, Shirl. What a beautiful boy he is.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 18, 2017)

I put that photo on facebook and asked local friends to share it. I'm going to ring the local vet tomorrow to check he's not ended up there.
I took him and one of my other cat's in to live with us a few years ago after my next door neighbour started leaving them shut out for a few days a weeks while she went away. I'll ask her tomorrow if he's microchipped but I seriously doubt it.

Edit. He's just turned up hungry but safe and well.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 18, 2017)

Squeeze him good Shirl. Glad he's home safe.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Edit. He's just turned up hungry but safe and well.



: purr :


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 19, 2017)

Shirl said:


> He hasn't been home since Sunday morning
> We were away for the weekend and the friend that comes to see to them said he went out on Sunday morning but he's not been back since. He's not stayed away this long before so we are going to ask around the neighbours but I'm scared to ask incase there's some bad news.



He's gorgeous 
Glad he arrived back home...


----------



## Me76 (Jul 19, 2017)

Yey!!   It's horrible when they go disappear for a bit.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 19, 2017)

A little Toby cuteness.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2017)

Toby is gorgeous and I love how much you are in love with him xsunnysuex


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2017)

How's Ziggy coping with the cone of shame editor?


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2017)

colacubes said:


> How's Ziggy coping with the cone of shame editor?


Apart from walking into things and having the occasional '_get this fucking thing off my fucking head NOW_' fit, he seems pretty laid back. He's purred a lot and is more affectionate than usual. 

One more day for him and it should be off!


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 19, 2017)

^ eyes o'lurve right thar


----------



## Libertad (Jul 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Apart from walking into things and having the occasional '_get this fucking thing off my fucking head NOW_' fit, he seems pretty laid back. He's purred a lot and is more affectionate than usual.
> 
> One more day for him and it should be off!
> 
> View attachment 111655



That's the look of a kitten who's just had his pocket picked.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2017)

Shirl said:


> . . . Edit. He's just turned up hungry but safe and well.



If cats just fucking KNEW exactly the emotional roller coaster their humans go through when they go missing out of the ordinary like they sometimes do, they'd never leave the house

Delighted for you that he's back all safe and sound . . . the little shit


----------



## Thora (Jul 19, 2017)

My kitten news is that this is my son's birthday present


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 19, 2017)

Thora said:


> My kitten news is that this is my son's birthday present
> View attachment 111668



Awww... very very cute little pose...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 19, 2017)

Mustn't forget my beautiful Molly.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 19, 2017)

Attacking my plant already.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 19, 2017)

Thora said:


> My kitten news is that this is my son's birthday present
> View attachment 111668



Oh my god! Ickle lickle child's foot! The kitten is cute, too, but the feeties are better.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 19, 2017)

Tiger brought in a tiny dead bird , I think it is a magpie ......(I have told her off , but she is in defiant mode) - in her genes I suppose.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 19, 2017)

Thora said:


> My kitten news is that this is my son's birthday present
> View attachment 111668



Clearly contemplating toe attacks


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 19, 2017)

Thora said:


> My kitten news is that this is my son's birthday present
> View attachment 111668


kitten has an air of "wtf?  i'm supposed to share my new home with that?"


----------



## Thora (Jul 19, 2017)

Schmetterling said:


> Oh my god! Ickle lickle child's foot! The kitten is cute, too, but the feeties are better.


The three year old (owner of the chubby feet) is not sure about the kitten at all


----------



## Thora (Jul 19, 2017)

She has chosen a spot on the sofa


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2017)

That spot will be wet come morning unless you're very lucky


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 20, 2017)

Nigel has had a pretty shit 24hrs. Somehow managed to slice a surprisingly neat tangerine-diameter hole in her side, down to the muscle.

Came out of the vets at 01:00. Spent the rest of the night smashed on ketamine and properly dissatisfied with assorted "don't eat your bloody stitches" devices, before beginning to recover her pure this morning.

Our night, meantimes, was spent with a smashed cat with a flea collar on bashing her face repeatedly into anything nearby, and getting stuck under the bed (which has a rim) at ten minute intervals.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 20, 2017)

awwww. get well soon nigel and welcome back to the thread. missed her round face and nose-streak. (also: please allow your human nursing staff some respite.)


----------



## scifisam (Jul 20, 2017)

Aw! Glad she was operated on quickly. Love the t-shirt


----------



## Libertad (Jul 20, 2017)

Poor Nigel


----------



## Thora (Jul 20, 2017)

3yo has come round to the kitten a bit today

View attachment 111751


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2017)

Nigel, you proper nob. What manner of mischief have you been getting into?

That last picture is amazing, Quoady. Wishing Nigel the speediest of recoveries.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 20, 2017)

She has acclimatised to the jump suit, which is good, as she keeps on twatting her head off things and getting stuck w a flea collar on.

She can't move, mind. She gets her back feet stuck inside it, and then becomes a small trapped sad wriggling sausage.

Afternoon drugs have pretty much fixed this problem. Dosed at 15:00. Solid sleep since then.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2017)

(((( nigel ))))


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 20, 2017)

Toby's gone fishing!!


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 20, 2017)

so cute I want to eat her 



mrs quoad said:


> She has acclimatised to the jump suit, which is good, as she keeps on twatting her head off things and getting stuck w a flea collar on.
> 
> She can't move, mind. She gets her back feet stuck inside it, and then becomes a small trapped sad wriggling sausage.
> 
> ...


----------



## oryx (Jul 20, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Nigel has had a pretty shit 24hrs. Somehow managed to slice a surprisingly neat tangerine-diameter hole in her side, down to the muscle.



Another cat? Don't suppose you know.

She looks very like our Paddy, except he has a bit more white on his nose. They both have what a friend of mine call 'noseliner'  as well as 'eyeliner'. Hope she recovers OK. Sounds like she is on the mend.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2017)

oryx said:


> Another cat? Don't suppose you know.


Really not likely, going by the vet. The wound was far too clean. And long. More like a 2" knife-sharp slash. Crystal clear edges. No ripping. No other marks. [edit: I'm wrong on this, a couple of other ditherings, apparently, visible once shaved]. Not a puncture, or a claw-like slash, and right down to the muscle (so would've had to be a pretty chuffing huge claw, even if it was one). Not a conventional snag, either - I got into a chat with the late-night vet, who explained that'd most often be characterised by a snagged / arrowhead kinda tear. Whereas this was literally crystal clear, sharp edges, fresh wound, muscle-deep. I suspect she caught it on something ridiculously sharp whilst jumping up / down from somewhere. Can't imagine where but, tbh, she has a range of about 0.5 gardens either side, one of which is impenetrable undergrowth, and the other of which is students. We'll just have to hope she's learnt not to do it again.



> She looks very like our Paddy, except he has a bit more white on his nose. They both have what a friend of mine call 'noseliner'  as well as 'eyeliner'.


In which case, Paddy sounds like a rayt fit cat.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 21, 2017)

Toby went for his health check this morning.  And first vaccination.  He was a very good boy.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 21, 2017)

INSANELY HANDSOME! is there a beautifying filter on those pix tho?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 21, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> is there a beautifying filter on those pix tho?


Not at all.  He's just a handsome boy.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh and my camera skills.  Haha.   x


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2017)

There's a small lump of some sorts near the end of Missy's tail, which has me a little worried. It could be something caught in the fur, but I'm going to monitor it and we may end up at the vet if it's not gone in a couple of days.

She seems perfectly happy though and is acting "normally".


----------



## Me76 (Jul 21, 2017)

If they are acting normally I always leave it.  Going to the vets isn't fun for any of us, so unless they are not themselves it isn't worth it. 

My old lady Rowntree (rip) had a cyst in between her shoulder blades for ages, but it never bothered her and we just waited until it was one of the yearly vaccination visits and then the vet sucked it out (with a syringe). 

It came back over the next year and the vet couldn't suck it out, but we just left it until she was under for another diagostic thing anyway. It totally didn't affect her at any point. Although she did love us playing with it.  I think she was a bit grumpy when it got taken off.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 111832



he looks quite taken aback in that first picture.

have you just suggested something unspeakable, like cheap cat food?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 21, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 111832
> 
> View attachment 111833



He is ridiculously gorgeous!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2017)

Me76 said:


> If they are acting normally I always leave it.  Going to the vets isn't fun for any of us, so unless they are not themselves it isn't worth it.
> 
> My old lady Rowntree (rip) had a cyst in between her shoulder blades for ages, but it never bothered her and we just waited until it was one of the yearly vaccination visits and then the vet sucked it out (with a syringe).
> 
> It came back over the next year and the vet couldn't suck it out, but we just left it until she was under for another diagostic thing anyway. It totally didn't affect her at any point. Although she did love us playing with it.  I think she was a bit grumpy when it got taken off.



Peggy's got one on the side of her right shoulder blade. She's had it checked (prodded and felt) at two annual checkups, and will have it looked at again in sept. It's got a bit bigger, but I can lift it up and feel it's not attached to anything (I can pinch my fingers entirely shut underneath it), and is entirely just in the skin layer, which is a good sign.  It was far to small to do anything about last time. It might be syringable this time, not sure. She doesn't care if I touch it.


----------



## Thora (Jul 22, 2017)

I need some feeding advice.  So far we have been feeding Daisy a bit haphazardly as she settles in and gets used to cat food (apparently previously fed on boiled rice and scrambled eggs) - all the advice and stuff from the vets says feed a complete kitten food and its very important not to overfeed but I'm not sure how much she should be eating.


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2017)

Thora said:


> I need some feeding advice.  So far we have been feeding Daisy a bit haphazardly as she settles in and gets used to cat food (apparently previously fed on boiled rice and scrambled eggs) - all the advice and stuff from the vets says feed a complete kitten food and its very important not to overfeed but I'm not sure how much she should be eating.


There should be a guide on the packet/box which is usually according to weight for kittens I think. If not google the brand you're feeding and they should have info on amounts.


----------



## Thora (Jul 22, 2017)

The kitten pouches say 2-3 pouches a day, which seems a huge amount?  It doesn't mention weight but she is under 1kg.  I think she is basically having 1/3 of a pouch 3 times a day at the moment, and I have put a handful of dry food out overnight.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2017)

Cats (and kittens by extension) being naturally svelte, lithe and athletic creatures are naturally "self regulating" when it comes to their dietary intake - it is very unusual for a cat (or kitten) to ever over indulge when it comes to food and treats - but given their active and hectic lifestyle any slight over indulgence will be quickly burnt off and equilibrium quickly restored

If give you:-






by way of proof


----------



## scifisam (Jul 22, 2017)

The baby's away so Moonie's decided to steal her chair


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 22, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Cats (and kittens by extension) being naturally svelte, lithe and athletic creatures are naturally "self regulating" when it comes to their dietary intake - it is very unusual for a cat (or kitten) to ever over indulge when it comes to food and treats - but given their active and hectic lifestyle any slight over indulgence will be quickly burnt off and equilibrium quickly restored
> 
> If give you:-
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was my thoughts/experience. Then we got Katness.


----------



## Thora (Jul 22, 2017)

I was hoping there might be a simple kitten weighing x needs y of food a day, like there is for human babies and milk.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2017)

Thora said:


> I was hoping there might be a simple kitten weighing x needs y of food a day, like there is for human babies and milk.



There isn't because it depends on the food brand. They each have different contents and calorie amounts, so you should always refer to their feeding guide.

Kittens need more than you might think because they're growing and they need their nutrients and they need the fuel. Stick to the guide on the food you have. If she starts to look fat, cut back on it a bit. It's generally just a thing you have to monitor on an on-going basis.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 22, 2017)

Rogue investigating the fridge


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2017)

Me76 said:


> If they are acting normally I always leave it.  Going to the vets isn't fun for any of us, so unless they are not themselves it isn't worth it.



Thanks for the advice. I don't know how long it's been there, as she doesn't really like me touching her tail, but I had a family member visiting this week and they pointed it out to me. I am anxious about it though, because she does mean so much to me.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 22, 2017)

stavros said:


> Thanks for the advice. I don't know how long it's been there, as she doesn't really like me touching her tail, but I had a family member visiting this week and they pointed it out to me. I am anxious about it though, because she does mean so much to me.


I would say anything on a tail is not going to need to be worried about.  It's not near any vital organs or a big mass where a cancer might appear or anything. 
If you do get a chance to feel it, if you can move it and it doesn't feel connected to anything (like vintage paw said) it's just going to be a cyst.  It might just be  swelling from a bite or a scratch, and they normally clear up on their own.  

But if she isn't acting differently, I wouldn't worry.  

I am not a vet, but if it was my cat that's what I would think.


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2017)

Me76 said:


> But if she isn't acting differently, I wouldn't worry.



She seems to be sleeping a lot... so quite normal.

I arrived back from my bike ride this morning, coming in through the back gate to get to the shed, and she came bounding out through the cat flap with all kinds of love for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2017)

Apart from differences in food and water intake, one of the ways to spot if a cat might not be feeling quite themselves is if they sit in sheltered spaces more frequently. They feel safe in enclosed spaces, in dark places, etc. When Charlie was ill he'd be under the bed quite a lot.

Also, purrs can be deceptive. Purring can be an indication of acute pain. (Not applicable in your situation currently, but something we should all keep in mind.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2017)

It is, incidentally, two years today since Charlie died. Still miss him loads.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 24, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It is, incidentally, two years today since Charlie died. Still miss him loads.



He is beautiful. I'm embarrassed by how much my Perry's death hit me. I'll never forget him and never want to. I'm glad you had Charlie - bonds like that aren't worth nothing


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2017)

I had a bit of a shit night's sleep last night, mainly because I couldn't bring my half asleep self to push my sleeping pussycat off the bit of the bed where my legs would normally go. It's obviously cooled down a bit, as during the heatwave she'd cope with the other side of the bed.

And before you suggest it, no, I don't want to sleep on the other side myself. She'd probably just follow me when she woke up.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2017)

I was woken up last night after 3 am with a weighted feel on both thighs. Looking up I saw Bella sleeping on my thighs. I gave her a head rub after which she got up and moved to the bottom of the bed. Chloe then walked up from corner of the bed and promptly sat on my chest.

Rogue also jumped onto bed and started to lick my hands and did her usual routine of puring and pacing up and down the pillow-she always does this after 6 am. But last night, it was after 3 am. 

All this woke me up. Couldn't get back to sleep. spent the rest of the time until 6:30 surfing the net on my phone. 

Work as very tiring. Was physically and mentally exhausted. Tonight I shall sleep well.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 26, 2017)

*Toby toes.*


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 26, 2017)

Toby's been here just under two weeks now.  And settling in well.  However it's not going so well with my other cat Molly.	Molly stays mostly upstairs. Never been a really sociable cat.  And Toby doesn't seem to go upstairs.  Maybe cause he knows Molly's there.
So they don't often cross paths.  When they first came face to face there was the usual hissing n spitting.  It doesn't seem as bad now.   But,  Molly has started to shit on my daughter's bed.   I've put a litter tray in her room (daughter doesn't sleep there).  The litter tray stays clean.  Not even wee in it.  So god knows where she's doing that.   But she's shit on the bed about 5 times since Toby came.


----------



## Thora (Jul 26, 2017)

There was a programme on a little while ago called Secret Life of Cats I think, using hidden cameras.  Basically unrelated cats in multi-cat households generally hate each other and have complex systems of particular stairs or areas on the bed so they can avoid interacting with each other


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 26, 2017)

Sorry about the domestic disharmony xsunnysuex ... It's obviously a dirty protest of a sort but I don't know what specifically is setting her off ... and if she's ignoring the new box that means there's some deep emotional/social reason that Molly's not going to tell you, because she's a cat. So until you can figure it out - have you watched/found any episodes of the programme _My Cat From Hell_? Inter-cat conflict and litterbox issues are its main themes and their cat-whisperer guy has some good ideas for sorting these out.

Meanwhile: I couldn't resist calling him Toby toes either, but I might alternate that with calling Bandit and /or Zorro as well. Spectacular face!


----------



## pogofish (Jul 26, 2017)

I started by throwing a few scraps to the shy little tortoiseshell peeking at me from under the old bus.

Within a couple of minutes, this lot appeared from nowhere!







I think they ended-up getting more of my tea than I did!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 26, 2017)

pogofish said:


> I started by throwing a few scraps to the shy little tortoiseshell peeking at me from under the old bus.
> 
> Within a couple of minutes, this lot appeared from nowhere!
> 
> ...



He he...they're queueing up nicely...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 26, 2017)

pogofish said:


> I started by throwing a few scraps to the shy little tortoiseshell peeking at me from under the old bus.
> 
> Within a couple of minutes, this lot appeared from nowhere!
> 
> ...


Aww lovely.  That one standing on the stone is a beauty.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 26, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Aww lovely.  That one standing on the stone is a beauty.



A few minutes later, he was up on the seat at the other side of the table from me, trying to clook the food off my plate - Cheeky!


----------



## pogofish (Jul 26, 2017)

The younger white cat was also a bit friendly:


----------



## scifisam (Jul 26, 2017)

pogofish said:


> I started by throwing a few scraps to the shy little tortoiseshell peeking at me from under the old bus.
> 
> Within a couple of minutes, this lot appeared from nowhere!
> 
> ...



Did your scraps include any milkshake?


----------



## pogofish (Jul 26, 2017)

Here's a bit of backstory to the Leverburgh cats - The fishermen give them the run of their boats and harbour to help keep down rats and mice:

Oban's stowaway cat returned to Isle of Harris - BBC News
Meet the island moggy who stowed away 200 miles to the mainland


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 27, 2017)

Peggy's a bit quiet.

She's doing all the things she normally does. Eating fine, using her tray just fine, playing (including jumping in the air to catch feathers), purring, asking for headbumps, cuddling next to me in bed, etc, but the periods in between she's just a bit more quiet and off it. Hard to describe really. And it's a bit harder than usual to keep her interested in her toys, even though she is playing with them.

I thought I saw a single, solitary flea in the same spot a few times over the course of a few days. Him indoors said he caught it and sliced it in half with his fingernail to kill it, and I've seen none since but I've asked the vet to send me some flea treatment anyway, and they're sending wormer too (I don't usually do either more than once a year since she's an indoor mog). She had been scratching a bit more than usual, and she's got a couple of scabs here and there.

She's also got something wrong with her eye. I can't see anything wrong with it, but it's ever so slightly less open at times than the other one, she blinks now and again, and it was weeping a little a day or two ago, just clear stuff, and she's had a bit more gunk than normal (she has gunky eyes because they're recessed and a bit weird to begin with). It doesn't seem to be getting worse, and like I say I can't see anything physically wrong with it but I don't know what I'm looking for really. 

All of this amounts to not much at all, to be honest. It's just a feeling, you know? Like, I can tell when she's got a hairball because of the subtle way she changes her eating habits for a couple of days beforehand. You couldn't really describe it to someone else, but you can _tell_. 

Maybe it's nothing. I'll give her the flea treatment and wormer when they arrive, and see how she gets on. She's in no way off her food, and she seems able-bodied enough when she's in the mood to run and jump. But even him indoors can tell there's something a bit off, and he's the least observant person in the world and lives by the motto "eh, it's nothing, it'll be fine" so idk.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 27, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy's a bit quiet.
> 
> She's doing all the things she normally does. Eating fine, using her tray just fine, playing (including jumping in the air to catch feathers), purring, asking for headbumps, cuddling next to me in bed, etc, but the periods in between she's just a bit more quiet and off it. Hard to describe really. And it's a bit harder than usual to keep her interested in her toys, even though she is playing with them.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear your puss isn't too well.  We do worry about them don't we.  Re the flea situation it's not likely to be the solitary one.  And cats do react to them.  So maybe it could be that.   How old is she?   I would have thought if she was feeling too bad her appetite would be the first thing to be affected.
Hope your puss is ok and you are able to stop worrying soon.   Just keep an eye on her as I know you are.	x


----------



## Libertad (Jul 27, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'll give her the flea treatment and wormer when they arrive



I'd give them to her on different days. If she's feeling a bit under the weather then giving them simultaneously might knock her back a bit.


----------



## Thora (Jul 27, 2017)

Have had to leave the kitten home alone for the first time


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 27, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 112105
> *Toby toes.*



Now I know why I think I know Toby toes....


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 27, 2017)

Luka 






Luka and her mum. 







Leia is obsessed with sitting on or by my computer. 







Current favourite game: knocking things into the bath and then getting in to bath to play with things.





almost a family portrait but Esther jumped down just as i was about to take it.






The early morning Chester wants feeding experience.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 27, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Sorry to hear your puss isn't too well.  We do worry about them don't we.  Re the flea situation it's not likely to be the solitary one.  And cats do react to them.  So maybe it could be that.   How old is she?   I would have thought if she was feeling too bad her appetite would be the first thing to be affected.
> Hope your puss is ok and you are able to stop worrying soon.   Just keep an eye on her as I know you are.	x



Thank you. I've made an appointment for tomorrow morning to take her in. Her eye's definitely got something going on, but whether it's the main cause of her mild malaise or not idk. She's nearly 13 (or possibly already 13, not entirely sure when her actual birthday is as she's a multiple adoptee and I've only had her 2 years - I arbitrarily set her birthday as September ). She's super spritely and playful for her age. I haven't had a cat with fleas for 17 years so I'm rusty on what behavioural changes it can cause. Her flea and worm treatment arrived in the post today, but since I'm taking her in tomorrow I'm going to leave it for them to do - and I don't want to put the flea stuff on her back today in case she needs an antibiotic injection in the same spot tomorrow - it can cause irritation. But yes, she's still got a healthy appetite, and she had a jump-in-the-air-roll-on-her-back play with some feathers last night and again this afternoon. But she's still a bit _off,_ and her eye still looks a bit wrong. 

Let's see what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 27, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue investigating the fridge


every time we open the fridge door now a kitten flies in. It's been going on for a while now. I just hope that eventually they grow out of it.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 28, 2017)

*My name is Toby.  I'm in the naughty corner!!	   I did a mad dash across the chair and wounded my lovely nanny.
Bad boy!!	 *


----------



## Libertad (Jul 28, 2017)

Ouch.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 28, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> *My name is Toby.  I'm in the naughty corner!!	   I did a mad dash across the chair and wounded my lovely nanny.
> Bad boy!!	 *
> View attachment 112290
> 
> View attachment 112291




Aaaargh....that looks sore...


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 28, 2017)

<gives Toby the sternface for all of about 6 seconds before melting into a puddle of burbling goo about how he is _such a beautiful booooooyyyyyyy....> _


----------



## petee (Jul 28, 2017)

Thora said:


> Have had to leave the kitten home alone for the first time


how'd that turn out?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh my goodness sue, that looks nasty! 

As someone who went through the wars with a cat mauling last year, keep an eye on that, make sure it's very clean, make sure tetanus is up to date, and be sure to go to the doc if it looks at all dodgy.

(I had 3 lots of antibiotics, had a microbial infection, and couldn't use my hand for a month, lol.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 28, 2017)

Peg is sulking after her trip to the vet.

He had a very good look at both of her eyes, put dye in them, shone a light in them, had a good old furtle, and he can't see anything wrong with them, so we're a bit stumped as to what might be causing the slight blinky closeyness and the extra gunk. He's given me some antibiotic drops to put in twice a day for a week (hahaha, good luck with that). He also agrees she has got fleas. He tested a bit of flea dirt using the tried and tested method (that I didn't know about) of getting it wet and then smooshing it on a piece of tissue to see if it goes red, and it did (because flea poo is just old blood). But he said there really wasn't much flea dirt at all so he doesn't think it's a big problem and the spot on stuff will likely catch it all (and apparently works in 24 hours to kill them all). I got some spray for the house as well just in case, and I've got a second dose of the flea stuff for next month which I'll give her regardless just to ward against any extra nasties. That spray stuff apparently works on your furnishings and stuff for 12 months.

He confirmed what sue said, that fleas can make cats grumpy and sad, so I'm hoping that's all it was and it's not a further complication with her eye that we can't see.

She was super happy and loving when I first let her out of her carrier back home, but now she's very untrusting and wants to be left alone and doesn't really like me stroking her much, which is VERY unlike her. So I'm giving her some space and hopefully she'll be feeling more her old self tomorrow. Not sure how I'm going to manage the eye drops tonight, but we'll see.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 28, 2017)

Of course she has chosen to go and sleep on my clean washing pile. Which she never, ever sleeps on.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 28, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh my goodness sue, that looks nasty!
> 
> As someone who went through the wars with a cat mauling last year, keep an eye on that, make sure it's very clean, make sure tetanus is up to date, and be sure to go to the doc if it looks at all dodgy.
> 
> (I had 3 lots of antibiotics, had a microbial infection, and couldn't use my hand for a month, lol.)


Yes it is nasty.  I will be keeping a close eye on it.  My mum's 80.  Not in great health.  And on wafarin and all sorts of strong medication.	It's gone a bit black.  But think that's just dried blood and the start of scabbing.  Will watch it though.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 28, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peg is sulking after her trip to the vet.
> 
> He had a very good look at both of her eyes, put dye in them, shone a light in them, had a good old furtle, and he can't see anything wrong with them, so we're a bit stumped as to what might be causing the slight blinky closeyness and the extra gunk. He's given me some antibiotic drops to put in twice a day for a week (hahaha, good luck with that). He also agrees she has got fleas. He tested a bit of flea dirt using the tried and tested method (that I didn't know about) of getting it wet and then smooshing it on a piece of tissue to see if it goes red, and it did (because flea poo is just old blood). But he said there really wasn't much flea dirt at all so he doesn't think it's a big problem and the spot on stuff will likely catch it all (and apparently works in 24 hours to kill them all). I got some spray for the house as well just in case, and I've got a second dose of the flea stuff for next month which I'll give her regardless just to ward against any extra nasties. That spray stuff apparently works on your furnishings and stuff for 12 months.
> 
> ...


Aww bless her.  She'll probably chill out after a bit.  The trouble is we can't explain why we do these strange things like shove them in baskets and take them out.
Give her time.  She's just a bit put out.  And good job you picked up on the fleas before it got out of hand.  Those little buggers are a pain to get rid of.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 28, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> As someone who went through the wars with a cat mauling last year


That sounds scary.  What happened?


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 28, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> That sounds scary.  What happened?



You REALLY. DON'T. WANT. TO. SEE. THE. PICTURES.

No. Really you don't - I've seen pictures of people mauled by a grizzly bear or attacked by a great white shark look less gruesome than VPs hand after little fluffy wuffy Peggy Weggy attacked


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 28, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> You REALLY. DON'T. WANT. TO. SEE. THE. PICTURES.
> 
> No. Really you don't - I've seen pictures of people mauled by a grizzly bear or attacked by a great white shark look less gruesome than VPs hand after little fluffy wuffy Peggy Weggy attacked


Blimey.  That sounds worrying....


----------



## smmudge (Jul 28, 2017)

Strange positions my cat sleeps in pt 3


----------



## smmudge (Jul 28, 2017)

Hope Peggy's feeling better soon Vintage Paw x


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2017)

Thought I'd take a lovely photo of me and my loving little pet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2017)

My next attempt!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2017)

Tbf I do look like I'm strangling him in the first one!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 28, 2017)

Toby looking at me from the top of my fold up bed.   I was in the kitchen.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 28, 2017)

Hoover before you spray the stuff VP - the vibrations help to wake up dormant ones and hatch eggs so you'll destroy more of them.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 28, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> You REALLY. DON'T. WANT. TO. SEE. THE. PICTURES.
> 
> No. Really you don't - I've seen pictures of people mauled by a grizzly bear or attacked by a great white shark look less gruesome than VPs hand after little fluffy wuffy Peggy Weggy attacked



Yup. It looked like evidence for the continued existence of sabretooth tigers.


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2017)

Has anyone read this? Good fun in confirming everything we already know.


----------



## Thora (Jul 28, 2017)

petee said:


> how'd that turn out?


Fine actually, though she was quite pleased to see us again.  We were out 10-4 and left her shut in the kitchen so she couldn't fall down the stairs or anything.  When do you let them have free run of the house?  I'm worried about her getting stuck or hurt somewhere so haven't let her upstairs and have been keeping her in the kitchen when I'm asleep.


----------



## Thora (Jul 28, 2017)

Daisy likes to sit under or on top of my very pregnant stomach - however when the baby wriggles she tries to catch it, like toes moving under a blanket


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 28, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh my goodness sue, that looks nasty!
> 
> As someone who went through the wars with a cat mauling last year, keep an eye on that, make sure it's very clean, make sure tetanus is up to date, and be sure to go to the doc if it looks at all dodgy.
> 
> (I had 3 lots of antibiotics, had a microbial infection, and couldn't use my hand for a month, lol.)



Yes, someone at my work tried to separate a catfight (actual cats, not drunk people) and ended up in hospital for two weeks


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 29, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby looking at me from the top of my fold up bed.   I was in the kitchen.
> View attachment 112348



Lol...he is so very cute...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 29, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Yes, someone at my work tried to separate a catfight (actual cats, not drunk people) and ended up in hospital for two weeks



Bloody hell!

A man died round here after being scratched by a cat. True story.

Cat scratches and bites are no laughing matter.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 29, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> A man died round here after being scratched by a cat. True story.
> 
> Cat scratches and bites are no laughing matter.




Yep.. reading "Murder Is Easy" freaked me out when I was a kid because Honoriah (the murderer) put the bacteria laden dressing from her cat's infected ear onto the "accidental" cut she had inflicted on Humbleby who then went on to die of septicemia.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 29, 2017)

Peggy seems quite a bit happier today. It's been a full day since she had the wormer and the flea spot on stuff. I found a dead flea on her back last night, but I found a live one this afternoon, and the vet said they should all be dead in 24 hours so that's mildly worrying. I bought some of that spray stuff for the house too, and I'm having to do a room at a time so I can air things out and keep Peggy out of there. Today is the bathroom, nice and easy, and I put the rug she likes to roll around on and play on in there so hopefully that's going to be protected. Tomorrow I'll do my office, where she sleeps quite often and which is 95% soft furnishings, 5% computer. I'm going to put one of her cat beds and a bunch of my clothes that she was sleeping on the other day in here when I do it, give everything a good spraying (and after a few days I'll wash all those clothes so I'm not wearing the spray next to my skin). Received wisdom is wash everything on a hot wash but if I did that I might as well just throw it all away because a hot wash would ruin it just as quick. Hopefully the spray will kill everything, then the wash will get rid of the dormant eggs and larvae (which the spray stops from maturing).

Really difficult to coordinate spraying the whole house while living here. It's a small terrace, carpets everywhere, endless blankets, cat beds, wall-to-wall places for these bastards to hide. I have barely any storage space either, so there are piles of clothes on crates because they won't fit in the wardrobe (which is tiny) or in the two chests of drawers I have room for. Pain. In. The. Arse.

It doesn't seem like there is a big infestation though. I've only seen a couple on Peg in the whole time since this started, she's only had a tiny bit of flea dirt and the vet said he'd expect to see much more if it was a bad problem. So the biggest problem will be making sure any eggs that were laid are eliminated. 

There's literally nowhere I can sit at the moment that doesn't make me squirm thinking "what if?"

In other news, I can't get the eye drops in. I tried last night and I tried this morning and it's an impossibility. They were mostly a precaution anyway, since the vet couldn't see anything wrong. Her eye was very slightly closed a bit earlier, but there's been no more gunk, and at all other times it seems wide and fine. So I'm hoping it's a problem that will (or has already) sort itself out.

But I'm glad she seems a bit brighter in herself. And she feels fluffy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 29, 2017)

I should say, despite her ability to maul me to within an inch of my life (I may be slightly exaggerating), she never does so by choice. I really put her through the wringer yesterday trying to get a dose of eye drops in and she never once tried to bite or scratch me (she just cried a lot and squirmed very strongly - and because of her size and her weight and her strength and my utter ineptitude it meant it wasn't possible to do - eye drops, in a cat, wtf were they thinking?).


----------



## stavros (Jul 29, 2017)

Preparations for the next series of Strictly are going well;


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 29, 2017)

Toby toes is tired.  It's a hard life for a kitten!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 29, 2017)

Bless his little white feet....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 29, 2017)

Peggy having a cheeky little glance at me.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 29, 2017)

Glad she's feeling better


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 29, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy having a cheeky little glance at me.
> 
> View attachment 112418


Ohh what a beauty.   So happy she's doing better.  Such a relief isn't it when you can see it.  Sweet Peggy.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 29, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Bless his little white feet....
> 
> View attachment 112417



did you manage to photograph the moment he disappeared behind the cushion?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 29, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> did you manage to photograph the moment he disappeared behind the cushion?


Haha sadly not.  Which is a shame cause it happened soon after this was taken.  There was a confused "wtf just happened" look on his face.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 29, 2017)

Actually I remember I did take another one just prior to him disappearing. ..


----------



## oryx (Jul 30, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Actually I remember I did take another one just prior to him disappearing. ..View attachment 112422



Now that's what I call proper reclining.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 30, 2017)

As much as I love Toby.  I'm beginning to think I may have made a mistake in getting him.   I don't like what this is doing to Molly.   She's not a happy cat. 
She's pooing and weeing on my daughters bed regularly now.  And spends 80% of the time under my bed.  
Toby has gotten a bit big for his boots where Molly is concerned.   Molly is three times the size of Toby.  But seems really scared of him. At first they just hissed and spat at each other.  But now the few times Molly does come out from under the bed is spend with Toby chasing her.   I hate seeing Molly so upset.  
It's been 2 weeks now.  Shouldn't this be starting to get better?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 30, 2017)

Feeling more refreshed now and clearer of mind.  Must remind myself never to post at 2 in the morning.
I guess I'm expecting too much.  Guess it will take time.   Either way I couldn't give Toby up now.  Just have to hope he and Molly turn a corner.  At least Molly has the upstairs to keep out of Toby's way.  I'm sure it will all come good in time.


----------



## Thora (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm no expert but I imagine having a new cat move in is pretty much the most stressful thing that can happen to a cat, so wouldn't be surprised at it taking more than two weeks.  Are you able to keep them apart upstairs/downstairs so they have their own "territory"?  His about one of those plug in stress pheromone things?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 30, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> As much as I love Toby.  I'm beginning to think I may have made a mistake in getting him.   I don't like what this is doing to Molly.   She's not a happy cat.
> She's pooing and weeing on my daughters bed regularly now.  And spends 80% of the time under my bed.
> Toby has gotten a bit big for his boots where Molly is concerned.   Molly is three times the size of Toby.  But seems really scared of him. At first they just hissed and spat at each other.  But now the few times Molly does come out from under the bed is spend with Toby chasing her.   I hate seeing Molly so upset.
> It's been 2 weeks now.  Shouldn't this be starting to get better?



That's barely any time tbh - do they have separate territories? Move Molly's litter and food upstairs and try to keep Toby downstairs for a while. Rub Toby's face with a towel so it smells of him then show it to Molly and give her treats so she starts to associate him with good things. Introductions should be slow and steady - there's a lot of guidance online on how to introduce cats with minimal stress.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 30, 2017)

Thora said:


> I'm no expert but I imagine having a new cat move in is pretty much the most stressful thing that can happen to a cat, so wouldn't be surprised at it taking more than two weeks.  Are you able to keep them apart upstairs/downstairs so they have their own "territory"?  His about one of those plug in stress pheromone things?



Feliway. They work; well they work on our kits. ymmv


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 30, 2017)

I purchased feliway on Fri.  Don't see any difference yet tbh.   If anything it's made Toby more adventurous re Molly.  
They do have their separate spaces.   Toby downstairs.   And Molly upstairs.   But Toby ventures upstairs and chases Molly around.   A lot of hissing and spitting.  But no violence as of yet.   Molly has a litter tray in my daughters bedroom.  But it remains clean. She's using daughters bed.  No sure what I can do about that.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 30, 2017)

giving up a cat is one of the hardest things one can do. I gave one up to a vet as I couldn't really have 4 cats in my flat. It took me a good couple of months to get over it.  the meowing noises she was making when my neighbour and me drove her to the vet was heartbreaking.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 30, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> giving up a cat is one of the hardest things one can do.


Yes.  I couldn't really do it.  But I worry about Molly too.  She's 10yrs old now,  bless her.


----------



## oryx (Jul 30, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> That's barely any time tbh - do they have separate territories? Move Molly's litter and food upstairs and try to keep Toby downstairs for a while. Rub Toby's face with a towel so it smells of him then show it to Molly and give her treats so she starts to associate him with good things. Introductions should be slow and steady - there's a lot of guidance online on how to introduce cats with minimal stress.



This, and I've found Feliway useful - not that our cats don't get on, but one was a rescue cat and while appearing superficially happy he howled at night and often puked! We suspect the puking was nerves - the vet could find nothing wrong. He still howls a bit if the Feliway runs out so I suspect we're going to have to wean him off it.

Our two get on OK but although one is relatively new, they are both older cats and both essentially like other cats.

Several years ago I introduced a male kitten to a slightly older cat. She was very disgruntled at first but they became best mates. This may well not happen with Molly and Toby (our current two aren't terribly friendly with each other) and as purenarcotic says it's early days.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 30, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> I purchased feliway on Fri.  Don't see any difference yet tbh.   If anything it's made Toby more adventurous re Molly.
> They do have their separate spaces.   Toby downstairs.   And Molly upstairs.   But Toby ventures upstairs and chases Molly around.   A lot of hissing and spitting.  But no violence as of yet.   Molly has a litter tray in my daughters bedroom.  But it remains clean. She's using daughters bed.  No sure what I can do about that.



Can you shut Toby somewhere so he physically can't enter her space? It sounds like a stress and anxiety response.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 31, 2017)

^ this - my feeling is it's going to be vital for a bit for Molly to have spaces that are 100 per cent hers and which Toby can't get to. (My Cat From Hell often recommend building towers/shelves the smaller cat can't reach, but that isn't possible for everyone obviously.) Plenty of one on one time with you or her other humans to reassure her she's still beloved - ideally not when you've got Toby-smell all over you. She's just stressed out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes, it's essential she have a space that is entirely hers, all of the time, so she knows she's not suddenly going to be assaulted. That 10% of the time Toby and her meet is going to be on her mind the other 90% of the time, stressing her out. And as trabuquera says, making sure she still has you. You're her human, she's your cat, that's the way it's been for ages, and now I'm sure you're spending a lot of time with the gorgeous little Toby, and that's perfectly understandable, but her world has been turned upside-down, and even her human isn't there the same as before. 

She needs some kind of routine, knowing that you're going to spend x amount of time with her, and that she's 100% safe in her own space. Once she feels that, and ALL her needs are being met, she should hopefully start to feel more comfortable, but it will take time. The important thing is to not get angry with her when she uses the bed as a toilet. She won't understand, and will just interpret it as another example of her world being less safe than it used to be. 

Once she has started to calm down, you can begin the process of bringing her pieces of clothing or towels/blankets with Toby's scent on it, and just leaving them in her space.

It sounds like this is going to be a long, frustrating process for you, but it has to be done methodically, it has to be done patiently, and it has to be done right. Molly deserves it, I think.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 31, 2017)

Also, put the tray on the bed (when it's not in use, of course, and on an old sheet or something).


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 31, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Also, put the tray on the bed (when it's not in use, of course, and on an old sheet or something).


I have put the tray on the bed.  She just goes around it.  I would never get angry with her.  I know how much she's stressed.  
She came downstairs for a while this morning.  At one point both Molly and Toby were sitting on the coffee table.  Neither seemed too bothered unless they actually looked at each other.  Then there was a bit of hissing and growling.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 31, 2017)

Maybe they're slowly coming to a detente. Fingers crossed!


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2017)

stavros said:


> There's a small lump of some sorts near the end of Missy's tail, which has me a little worried. It could be something caught in the fur, but I'm going to monitor it and we may end up at the vet if it's not gone in a couple of days.



I'm pleased to say it seems to have been nothing, because it's gone now. I think it might've been a scab from one of her fights, because it seemed to hurt her when I touched it.

I had the afternoon off today, so we had a very good cuddle on the sofa, an all too rare occurrence in the hotter weather.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 1, 2017)

Found Odin last night munching what looked to be a large chunk of chicken breast in the living room last night. Except we hadn't had chicken. Fuck knows where he got it, but I'm guessing he's either stolen it someone gave it to him.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 1, 2017)

Someone else in the area went hungry last night.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2017)

The entire house has been treated with that flea spray stuff now. I haven't seen any for a couple of days. Peg is back to her normal self. 

Her eye still gets a bit too gunky every now and again, but I still can't see any signs of inflammation. It might just be the new normal, since she has eyelids that roll out, she has weirdly deep and recessed tear ducts, and several vets since I've had her have said her eyes will need monitoring as she gets older, she may need an op on the eyelids. She also has some very short fur on her bottom lid that comes precariously close to her eye that I always monitor, but over several months it doesn't appear to have grown to touch her eye yet. 

I'm now going through the laborious process of washing all my clothes that I had sprayed with that spray stuff. And my kitchen floor is weirdly squeaky where it's dried on it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2017)

Also, a cardigan tied around your face is not a suitable filtration mask.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

Ziggy a few days ago before his collar was taken off and all hell broke lose around the house!


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

Ziggy 1 Blinds 0


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Ziggy a few days ago before his collar was taken off and all hell broke lose around the house!
> How long did he have to keep it on?
> 
> View attachment 112597


I've got that to come in a few weeks with Toby.  Eeeek!!!
How long did he have to keep the collar on?


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh, ziggy  ... what an intrepid and acrobatic little lamp. sorry, imp. no, lamp 
Testosterone slump obviously not impairing his sense of adventure then 
Get well soon little stripy fella. And stop pooping on editor's stuff!


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 2, 2017)

i'm not a fan of collars. when my 3 girls were spayed, I just took the collars off. It's impossible for them to scratch above their neck with collars. Bella for some odd reason hates it when she sees it on her two sisters. She becomes frightened and goes into hiding or starts hissing and growling.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 2, 2017)

After a hard day of napping Odin suddenly woke up and decided that the PS4 looked intresting.


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2017)

As I was getting ready for work this morning, I sat on my bed briefly and immediately my lap was occupied. I explained that I had to go and subtly tried to remove her as I've often had to do. Normally she accepts it, but this morning she got fuck-off angry. No hands or ankles were safe.

A small portion of tuna as I left the house seemed to placate her.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> After a hard day of napping Odin suddenly woke up and decided that the PS4 looked intresting.
> 
> View attachment 112653 View attachment 112654


needs an extra like for tailage


----------



## petee (Aug 3, 2017)

editor said:


> Ziggy 1 Blinds 0
> 
> View attachment 112598



i can see that he's been un-manned.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 3, 2017)

Luka sitting on my lap











and this is Lester looking really cute. This picture really gives a feel for Lester's personality - a lovely, caring, bear of a cat who just loves attention - a little bit like a dog though i wouldn't say that to his face.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm cat sitting this gorgeous creature. But he wakes me up in the early morning, chatter meowing looking at other cats in the garden.


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2017)

A big fuck-off fight just happened over the back of my back gate. I heard screeching which may or may not have been Missy, before she came tearing over the gate and through the car flap, her big bushy tail telling me that some bastard had pissed her off.

I put on some flip flops and went to have a look. It looked like there were two of them picking on her, the tabby from a few doors down who doesn't seem to get the "fuck off my patch" message, and a ginger who I don't think she's had previous with.

I am very proud of her, a very small female, who's prepared to bring the ruckus when it's required.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2017)

was cleaning this today and reminded me of a time when when Chloe used to love this over the bed basket. Bella has taken over and uses it as her bed when we call it a night and also as her nap/relaxation pad. It is one of the best purchases I've made for the girls.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 5, 2017)

Here's my one-eyed cat interrupted during his morning bath.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 5, 2017)

Here's another. Because I've just worked out how to post photos.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Luka sitting on my lap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're both absolutely gorgeous, and despite looking almost identical they look totally different too. Black cats are just so special, aren't they? I had my heart set on a black cat until my friends found Peggy for me. I regret nothing, of course, but the _next_ one will be black, for sure.


----------



## stavros (Aug 5, 2017)

I know Missy loves me when she wraps her arms around my ankles... and sticks her claws in... and her teeth.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 5, 2017)

stavros said:


> I know Missy loves me when she wraps her arms around my ankles... and sticks her claws in... and her teeth.



Katness still has the odd crazy moment where she bites me when I'm ticking her. I keep my hand there and she looks slightly confused, then more often then not goes back to purring. 

It's funny how ours turned out. When he was a kitten I could hold Odin upside down for hours and he would just purr away. He's way more independent these days. Katness was mega jumpy and would never stay near you and now she follows me round the house.


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2017)

"What do you mean, 'You're sitting in the most awkward place possible when I'm trying to cook'?"


----------



## Cloo (Aug 7, 2017)

Just caught Vastra dreaming... she was definitely asleep, but her eyes were half opened and her tail was twitching manically from side to side. Sadly she didn't also start sleep-miaowing, which would have been hilarious.

She's thrown up a lot in the last week, but it seems to cleared up in the last two days, thankfully.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 7, 2017)

so, i saw this for £60 and had to have it 

The cats love it and Lester;s inner kitten has come out


----------



## stavros (Aug 7, 2017)

At least your kitties give a fuck about the cat tree you so lovingly bought for them.

I worked from home this afternoon and, as she sat on the table next to me, I'm sure Missy let out a series of high-pitched farts. I've never heard her do this before.

The ability and confidence to fart with social impunity is yet another thing cats have over humans.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 7, 2017)

I was worried at first because the first thing the kittens did was jump in the box and play in that. I had to put one on it and she jumped straight off and ran back to the box. After a while though they grew bored with the box.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 8, 2017)

Trying to sleep is impossible with this little toad.   He wants all the bed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2017)

How's your mum's hand, xsunnysuex ? I hope it's healed nicely.

Toby-toes looks so ridiculously pleased with himself there <3

How's Molly coping?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 8, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> How's your mum's hand, xsunnysuex ? I hope it's healed nicely.
> 
> Toby-toes looks so ridiculously pleased with himself there <3
> 
> How's Molly coping?



Yes mums hand has healed lovely thanks. There's been a slight improvement with Molly.  But not a lot.  Yesterday Molly was sitting on the top of the stairs.  Toby ran up. Usually Molly runs into my room and straight under my bed.  But this time she stayed and I was quite pleased to see them nose to nose sniffing each other.
Moments like this are reassuring to see,  and give me hope.  But next minute Toby has a total "kitten" moment and charges at Molly. Which she doesn't like at all.  
Molly is a very quiet cat.  While Toby toes is a complete rascal.  He's into any mischief he can find.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 8, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Trying to sleep is impossible with this little toad.   He wants all the bed.
> View attachment 112984



 Toby "owns" that.....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 8, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Toby "owns" that.....


He so does.


----------



## bimble (Aug 8, 2017)

Happy International Cat Day .


----------



## Cloo (Aug 8, 2017)

Indeed - I'm at home sick today, but have had a companionable Vastra on the sofa most of the day. Here she is looking quizzical (and also out of focus)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2017)

bimble said:


> Happy International Cat Day .



It was on International Cat Day 2 years ago that my friends phoned to say they'd found the perfect cat for me. They were right. Peggy is a dream <3


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2017)

bimble said:


> Happy International Cat Day .



ideal day to pass 10,000 posts on the thread





Cloo said:


> Indeed - I'm at home sick today, but have had a companionable Vastra on the sofa most of the day. Here she is looking quizzical (and also out of focus)


looks like she is wondering what the heck you are doing occupying space on her sofa on a weekday



hope you feel better soon


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 9, 2017)

Treated Toby toes to a new toy.  He's played with it for over an hour.  Now fast asleep knackered lol.
Got it from Amazon for £2.51.  Absolute bargain.  Took a few weeks to come though from Germany.  Actually has three balls.  Yellow, blue and red.  But he seems to prefer the blue one.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 9, 2017)

Leia's favourite thing now appears to be bothering me as much as possible at bed time. She nibbles at my fingers, pounces on me if I move and rubs against my face with her massive purr going non-stop. Then in the morning she's gone and Luka is there climbing under the covers - also with a mega purr.






And then there's Chester's brand of cuteness.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 9, 2017)

was in bed looking flicking through photos of my girls. Was staring at this pic of Rogue as a kitten when the girl in question jumped onto the bed and sat herself right down near the laptop. luckily I had my phone with me. Interesting to see her side by side- a tiny, looking like a bunny rabbit to a grown adult cat.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Treated Toby toes to a new toy.  He's played with it for over an hour.  Now fast asleep knackered lol.
> Got it from Amazon for £2.51.  Absolute bargain.  Took a few weeks to come though from Germany.  Actually has three balls.  Yellow, blue and red.  But he seems to prefer the blue one.




Toby's transfixed....
Did I see Molly's paw making a play for a ball at one stage ?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 9, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Did I see Molly's paw making a play for a ball at one stage ?


Not a chance.  Might have been my hand.  Molly did come in while Toby was ZZzzzz.  Gave it a look of destain and flounced off.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 9, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Not a chance.  Might have been my hand.  Molly did come in while Toby was ZZzzzz.  Gave it a look of destain and flounced off.



Ahh...I was watching it on a tiny phone screen..and hoping Molly was warming to Toby....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 9, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Ahh...I was watching it on a tiny phone screen..and hoping Molly was warming to Toby....


She does at times.  Then Toby has a mad few mins and chases Molly.  Undoing all the good that was done.	Molly is three times the size of Toby.  She's a right scaredy cat.  She needs to give him a clout or two.


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2017)

I got home from work soaking wet so I took my shoes and socks off and put them in the airing cupboard. Whoosh, straight up the stairs came Missy and in behind the hot water tank for an explore. I had to bribe her out by holding an open can of tuna nearby, and once she was out I was very cruel and didn't give her any.

In a separate incident later on, she tried to savage my forearm because, you know, she was in one of "those moods".


----------



## colacubes (Aug 9, 2017)

stavros said:


> I got home from work soaking wet so I took my shoes and socks off and put them in the airing cupboard. Whoosh, straight up the stairs came Missy and in behind the hot water tank for an explore. I had to bribe her out by holding an open can of tuna nearby, and once she was out I was very cruel and didn't give her any.
> 
> In a separate incident later on, she tried to savage my forearm because, you know, she was in one of "those moods".



You didn't give her tuna. She exacted revenge. You asked for it


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2017)

Missy waltzed in quite quickly this afternoon with something in her mouth. I initially thought that she'd rediscovered her killer's instinct, but in fact she's stolen another neighbour's sock from a washing line. I looked out of the upstairs back window straight away and I couldn't see any clothes hanging up immediately around me, so she must have gone a fair way to get it.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 10, 2017)

Ohh Toby toes.  Not nice!!   Haha...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 11, 2017)

Just had his tea, off he goes for the evening patrol.

He's looking less sleek, more raggedy around the edges these days. Mind you, he's knocking on 20 years old.


----------



## stavros (Aug 11, 2017)

With the aforementioned sock, making sure it's properly dead;


----------



## mauvais (Aug 11, 2017)

So it sounds like our cats have got to go back to the rescue centre - being evicted in just over a month and no rental landlords anywhere, scum that they are, will accept pets. We've been working at this for some time now but no joy.

We would probably be buying a house in 6-12 months but obviously such things can't be expedited.

Anyone got any good ideas beyond the obvious, or better still, connections? This is Manchester, FWIW.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 11, 2017)

mauvais said:


> So it sounds like our cats have got to go back to the rescue centre - being evicted in just over a month and no rental landlords anywhere, scum that they are, will accept pets. We've been working at this for some time now but no joy.
> 
> We would probably be buying a house in 6-12 months but obviously such things can't be expedited.
> 
> Anyone got any good ideas beyond the obvious, or better still, connections? This is Manchester, FWIW.





have you looked at Lets with Pets

?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 11, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have you looked at Lets with Pets
> 
> ?


Yeah, contacted Cats Protection too who really just pointed us there.

Options are variously:

- explicitly lie
- find temporary shelter (up to one month simple enough) then ask permission once renting
- get hold of prospective landlords directly (no idea how)
- try and find a 6-12 month foster home
- ???


----------



## petee (Aug 12, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Yeah, contacted Cats Protection too who really just pointed us there.
> 
> Options are variously:
> 
> ...





would the rescue center acknowledge that yiz are dedicated hoomans and hold the kitties until you can collect them?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 12, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Yeah, contacted Cats Protection too who really just pointed us there.







mauvais said:


> - get hold of prospective landlords directly (no idea how)



some landlords don't involve letting agents, and will advertise direct - local paper?  gumtree or similar?  card in shop window / supermarket notice board sort of thing

possibly higher risk of a dodgy landlord, but less likely to get the letting agents' 'computer says no' approach.  you may have to offer a higher deposit and / or promise to pay for the place to be thoroughly cleaned at the end of tenancy, and of course accept liability for any damage the kitties do.


----------



## bimble (Aug 12, 2017)

The 'no pets' thing is standard written into all contracts but I think (and ime) there's a really good chance that if you just ask - even via an agent- for them to delete that bit, the landlords will say yes.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2017)

mauvais said:


> So it sounds like our cats have got to go back to the rescue centre - being evicted in just over a month and no rental landlords anywhere, scum that they are, will accept pets. We've been working at this for some time now but no joy.
> 
> We would probably be buying a house in 6-12 months but obviously such things can't be expedited.
> 
> Anyone got any good ideas beyond the obvious, or better still, connections? This is Manchester, FWIW.



Offer the landlord a larger deposit which means they may worry less about what damage the cats could do to their precious house. Or don't tell them.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 12, 2017)

We are currently going through our own little Cuban missile crisis

FiFi is at the top of the bed snuggling between me and Mrs Voltz and Casper has wormed his way on to the foot of the bed.

It's tense!


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 12, 2017)

And BOOM!

He just couldn't keep his mouth shut.

He decided to sit up, have a bit of an ears back stretch, and meow. It was the meow what done it


----------



## mauvais (Aug 12, 2017)

bimble said:


> The 'no pets' thing is standard written into all contracts but I think (and ime) there's a really good chance that if you just ask - even via an agent- for them to delete that bit, the landlords will say yes.


Most agents won't even entertain viewings. Some have gone to bat for us and been told no.


UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Offer the landlord a larger deposit which means they may worry less about what damage the cats could do to their precious house. Or don't tell them.


Larger deposit etc is no problem but we don't even get to that point, as above, or it's rejected. Lying potentially opens up Section 8 eviction which would be self-defeating and possibly even nore problematic.


----------



## bimble (Aug 12, 2017)

What a crap situation mauvais. Given that the landlord has to give isn't it 48 hrs notice before expecting to gain entry, I personally would probably just move in with the cats, hide them elsewhere in the event that the landlords requests a visit (and make sure I have a good hoover).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2017)

Indeed. Odin and Katness lived with us for several months in my GFs flat before we moved and she was in dispute with the landlord for lots of stuff. Smuggling them out to do vets stuff was like planning a military operation.


----------



## bimble (Aug 12, 2017)

The people above me have got two secret dogs which they have to magic away every time the landlord wants to visit to do one of his DIY gaffa tape repairs . Dogs easier though admittedly , to just take out for a day trip.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 12, 2017)

If it's only for up to a year you could just lie. If they do happen to see the cats somehow claim they're someone else's and you're catsitting. 

I registered a friend's cat (after the landlord changed the terms of their tenancy) at a vet's as my cat so that I could "prove" it was mine if necessary.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 12, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Treated Toby toes to a new toy.  He's played with it for over an hour.  Now fast asleep knackered lol.
> Got it from Amazon for £2.51.  Absolute bargain.  Took a few weeks to come though from Germany.  Actually has three balls.  Yellow, blue and red.  But he seems to prefer the blue one.




We've got one of those! Had it since they were little but they still love to play with it. Warning: the balls go missing from time to time, will turn up in random places or just completely disappear (I mean we actually moved house, with every single bit of furniture and appliance and none showed up). But luckily they are easy to replace with a standard ping pong ball!

We also found out from my wife's nephew that they are also a very enjoyable toy for 2 year olds...


----------



## Me76 (Aug 12, 2017)

If you cats aren't the type of cats who scratch walls or carpets I would totally go with lying mauvais 

When I rented there was no pets and I had my cats.  It was through a letting agent and we had work done and stuff but it was never mentioned.  As has been said, it's a standard clause to protect against damage, but I don't think most landlords really care as long as there isn't any.


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2017)

The little shit decided to wake me up at about 5:15am on a fucking Sunday with some furious pawing and purring. I didn't really get back to proper sleep afterwards and as a result have been feeling very tired all day.

Missy, on the other hand, has spend half the afternoon on the spare bed and is now spark out on her chair. She had better not do it again tonight.


----------



## stavros (Aug 14, 2017)

I spotted Missy's nemesis very close to my back gate as I took the bins out this afternoon. I haven't heard anything yet, but she won't be happy if she sees him that close to her territory.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Caught them being all pally looking out the window yesterday.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 16, 2017)

Katness was caught munching a chicken leg last night. Again not from us. Not sure if the neighbours will are feeding them or what. I mean I'm glad the neighbours like our cats as they spend so much time in their gardens, but it's makes me slightly uneasy.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 16, 2017)

^ time for a humiliating collar-disc reading PLEASE DON'T FEED ME ?
Me76 - beautiful pic. I love it when the little monsters make nice


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 16, 2017)

Or you come up with a poster and generally shame them around the neighbourhood - this hasn't gone out "yet" but we've got it as a plan B


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 16, 2017)

Casper's due for a severe wake up call next week when I start my next job - I've been on for the last couple of months reduced hours and / or a form of, let's call it "gardening leave" - only it's more been like "sit-on-the-sofa-and-let-Casper-sit-on-your-lap" leave

He's become super attached to me now but this is all going to change come this Monday - I hope he still recognises me Monday evening


----------



## hegley (Aug 16, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> He's become super attached to me now but this is all going to change come this Monday - I hope he still recognises me Monday evening


Of course he will. He'll just pretend not to until you display suitably high enough levels of guilt and remorse.


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2017)

I had a workman visit this afternoon and had to turn off some of the power for him to work. This included the electronic cat flap, and when I turned it all back on I want to check it was still working as it's meant to. Up until then Missy had just been curious of him from a distance. Somewhat unwisely, whilst he was packing up, I picked her up and carried her to the back door outside to hold her under the porch to check her chip operated it as normal. As we went past him she went absolutely ape shit, scratching the fuck out of me.

Sorry Missy. My stupidity.


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2017)

Idiot cat has taken to shitting in places which are not his litter box. First our tent, which was laid out to dry, then under the front door mat, now in the wash basket onto a set of J's sheets. 

I have thoroughly cleaned both litter trays and put fresh litter in, his diet, litter and routine have not changed.... any ideas?


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2017)

(Apart from make him into mittens)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 18, 2017)

How old is he?

My childhood cat started with the old wee and poo terrorism as she got older. She had the usual kidney disease thing from age, but the vet never recommended any treatment and she lived til she was about 19, but would wee on the beanbag and my mum's stereo, and poo on the draining board from time to time. I think it was just a doddery old age thing with her. She still had access to outdoors, and would go out every day. 

But it could be any number of things. Health, age, a new cat in the neighbourhood (even though idiot cat doesn't go out (I seem to remember, correct me if I'm wrong) a new cat's smells could waft in if they're doing their business near vents or whatever -- this happens with a stray that comes round into our yard, Peggy can smell him when he sprays in the garden).


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 18, 2017)

Could also be a dirty protest / sign of stress at *anyone* new in the house - is the cat freaked out by Team Eritrea baby maybe?


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 18, 2017)

Sigh, looks like our new neighbours have been feeding the cat cereal based treats which she is intolerant to and is now shitting everywhere. How the bloody hell would I start that conversation, we barely know them. 'Hi, you nearly killed our cat, why the fuck are you feeding other peoples cats. PS, she's not called Ralph, stop calling her that.'


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 18, 2017)

Came out of my work place and noticed 2 x cat litter bags outside a property left with the rubbish. I immediately grabbed one bag and cycled home. Then cycled back for the other. On the one hand very pleased as it saves me money and means I dont have to buy any more litter for a while. On the other hand, feel a little sad as can't help but think someone must have given up on a cat or lost a cat.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 18, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Came out of my work place and noticed 2 x cat litter bags outside a property left with the rubbish. I immediately grabbed one bag and cycled home. Then cycled back for the other. On the one hand very pleased as it saves me money and means I dont have to buy any more litter for a while. On the other hand, feel a little sad as can't help but think someone must have given up on a cat or lost a cat.



Oh that's quite bittersweet isn't it. I'm hoping their cat took some great disliking to it and they had bought in bulk.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 18, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Came out of my work place and noticed 2 x cat litter bags outside a property left with the rubbish. I immediately grabbed one bag and cycled home. Then cycled back for the other. On the one hand very pleased as it saves me money and means I dont have to buy any more litter for a while. On the other hand, feel a little sad as can't help but think someone must have given up on a cat or lost a cat.




It'd be a bit funny if someone had put them down next to the bins while bringing in their heavy shopping...


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2017)

I think some poor girl living near me now has three odd socks. Missy came dashing in about an hour ago with yet another small sock in her mouth, this time pink to match the red and sky blue ones she's had before. She's now almost as prolific with footwear as she has been with formerly living creatures.


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2017)

He's 5, and team Eritrea have been here since March so I'd be surprised if it's them. We have been away a bit more than usual, and he has been *very* clingy when I have wfh this week. So maybe it's that? I have bought new liners for his litter tray as they are a few years old and I'm sure that tarp stuff absorbs smells....


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes, that is my breast.


----------



## Thora (Aug 18, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Sigh, looks like our new neighbours have been feeding the cat cereal based treats which she is intolerant to and is now shitting everywhere. How the bloody hell would I start that conversation, we barely know them. 'Hi, you nearly killed our cat, why the fuck are you feeding other peoples cats. PS, she's not called Ralph, stop calling her that.'


Discovered our kitten can't eat cereals in a similar way after buying her some Dreamies


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 18, 2017)

Manter said:


> Yes, that is my breast.



What an absolutely gorgeous cat!!!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 18, 2017)

Zooplus order arrived today. GF was daft enough to leave a 4kg bag of dry food out and went to work. Katness on the other hand is not daft (when it comes to food anyway). Bag now repaired with duck tape and stored away safely. Just as well she's not figured out how to open tins.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 18, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous cat!!!



Very happy looking one as well!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2017)

Manter said:


> and he has been *very* clingy when I have wfh this week



hmm

may be worth a check up at the v-e-t if this carries on.  some 'behaviour' stuff (including peeing or crapping in the wrong place) can be signs of some sort of illness...


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 19, 2017)

Thora said:


> Discovered our kitten can't eat cereals in a similar way after buying her some Dreamies



It's grim isn't it.  

Ours just has wet food and the treat sticks instead. All dry food is off the menu except for Applaws as she can't have the rice based dry foods either.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 19, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> It's grim isn't it.
> 
> Ours just has wet food and the treat sticks instead. All dry food is off the menu except for Applaws as she can't have the rice based dry foods either.



Some of them use potato, like James Wellbeloved's Grain Free dry. Then there's stuff like Orijin, which is mostly just meat, no grains or cereals (but some other plant matter to add vitamins and stuff).


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 19, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Some of them use potato, like James Wellbeloved's Grain Free dry. Then there's stuff like Orijin, which is mostly just meat, no grains or cereals (but some other plant matter to add vitamins and stuff).



She's fine on just the wet tbh so we've not bought dry for years. Whilst she's happy I see no need to change owt. That's useful to know just in case though.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 19, 2017)

Chloe was enjoying herself chilln this afternoon when Rogue walks up:





Decides she wants a little sister v sister play fight:





Sister v Sister fight starts:





Rogue goes in with the leg attack:





Fight then stops:





Ends with an almost peace and love heart shape or what looks like a cat mask made by cats:


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2017)

stavros said:


> I think some poor girl living near me now has three odd socks. Missy came dashing in about an hour ago with yet another small sock in her mouth, this time pink to match the red and sky blue ones she's had before. She's now almost as prolific with footwear as she has been with formerly living creatures.



She is on the fucking warpath, with another sock just taken from somewhere. Do I stick flyers through letterboxes, asking if any children have lost socks?

All of the above is very tiring though;


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2017)

stavros said:


> She is on the fucking warpath, with another sock just taken from somewhere. Do I stick flyers through letterboxes, asking if any children have lost socks?



still fairly amateur, really



> A nocturnal "cat burglar" has been stealing dozens of socks and men's underwear in New Zealand.
> 
> In two months, six-year-old Tonkinese cat Brigit from Hamilton city brought back 11 pairs of underpants and more than 50 socks



story (BBC) here


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

My cat has turned into a highly efficient hair growing and dispersing machine. Everywhere in the flat is covered in his bloody hairs. How the hell do I take control before I end up living in a furry cave?


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> still fairly amateur, really
> 
> 
> 
> story (BBC) here



I'm sure my little Lion could take on that All Black.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2017)

editor said:


> My cat has turned into a highly efficient hair growing and dispersing machine. Everywhere in the flat is covered in his bloody hairs. How the hell do I take control before I end up living in a furry cave?



I belive Dyson do an attachment for their machines that enable you to directly vacuum your pet, but I've it been brave enough to try. 

Are you brushing him? Someone on this thread recommend a brush made of soft plastic that removes loads, but can't remember the name.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I belive Dyson do an attachment for their machines that enable you to directly vacuum your pet












UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Are you brushing him? Someone on this thread recommend a brush made of soft plastic that removes loads, but can't remember the name.



furminator?  (they seem to do different types depending on size of kitteh and whether kitteh is short or long haired model)


----------



## oryx (Aug 19, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe was enjoying herself chilln this afternoon when Rogue walks up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our Zoe dreams of fights like this! Unfortunately she has been denied them for years as she didn't dare try it on with Tiggy (who had sharp claws and a mean left hook) and Paddy is a pacifist puss who has no interest in fighting.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> furminator?  (they seem to do different types depending on size of kitteh and whether kitteh is short or long haired model)



Good call!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2017)

that is one soft cat!!  ours would have your hand off in 2 seconds!


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 20, 2017)

With the furminator watch out for their nibbles if you get to brush their tummies

The other option is a zoomgroom


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2017)

i thought he was immune to catnip & haven't tried since he was really small but he's not, he is going mental now after i just catnip-sprayed his toy..  is that a thing that happens they can suddenly get it after no effect before?
This is brilliant hours of entertainment for both of us


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> furminator?  (they seem to do different types depending on size of kitteh and whether kitteh is short or long haired model)



Zoom Groom. It's much softer than the furminator, made of a kind of flexible plastic/rubber. It used to get shed loads of fur off Charlie, so much so you could felt with the stuff. Peggy doesn't like being brushed, but Charlie didn't until he got old and grumpy so who knows. The Zoom Groom is much more like just massaging your cat, because the pointy bits are big chunky cones rather than thin things. It's amazing how much fur comes off. It doesn't pull the fur or cut it like the furminator can (at least some have reported the furminator can). The furminator might be better for long haired cats though, idk.

editor


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2017)

I just found this video, someone who used to use the furminator but now just uses a normal human comb and finds it just as good but a lot gentler.



The furminator looks scary to me. Too much scope to hurt the cat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 20, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Zoom Groom. It's much softer than the furminator, made of a kind of flexible plastic/rubber. It used to get shed loads of fur off Charlie, so much so you could felt with the stuff. Peggy doesn't like being brushed, but Charlie didn't until he got old and grumpy so who knows. The Zoom Groom is much more like just massaging your cat, because the pointy bits are big chunky cones rather than thin things. It's amazing how much fur comes off. It doesn't pull the fur or cut it like the furminator can (at least some have reported the furminator can). The furminator might be better for long haired cats though, idk.
> 
> editor



That's the one. You finish with considerably less cat then you started with.


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2017)

For this first time I spotted one of next door's cats looking down on me through the kitchen skylight as I cooked. Missy, who was watching me cook, also spotted her and wasn't sure what to do - one can't jump through the skylight and, in a tense situation, she hadn't remembered that she could go outside herself and chase her off.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2017)

bimble said:


> i thought he was immune to catnip & haven't tried since he was really small but he's not, he is going mental now after i just catnip-sprayed his toy..  is that a thing that happens they can suddenly get it after no effect before?
> This is brilliant hours of entertainment for both of us



kitteh df needed...



Vintage Paw said:


> The furminator looks scary to me. Too much scope to hurt the cat.



yes - did look a bit drastic in that video - can imagine most cats making their objections known

and have you got a copy of this yet, editor ?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 21, 2017)

stavros said:


> For this first time I spotted one of next door's cats looking down on me through the kitchen skylight as I cooked. Missy, who was watching me cook, also spotted her and wasn't sure what to do - one can't jump through the skylight and, in a tense situation, she hadn't remembered that she could go outside herself and chase her off.


Our cats get very confused if they see us through the bathroom window when they are outside on the garden fence. It's almost as if they don't get the concept of windows.  

We obviously wind them up by calling them.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 21, 2017)

It's a hard life for a tired Toby toes...


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Our cats get very confused if they see us through the bathroom window when they are outside on the garden fence. It's almost as if they don't get the concept of windows.



Have they ever run full-blooded, nose first into them? If it's darker where they are than on the other side, and they're in a mental mood, they can really clatter themselves.

Missy is really stepping up to the challenge laid down by that cat in New Zealand, with another sock earlier. Thankfully no underwear yet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2017)

Charlie used to recognise us when we turned the corner, and would talk to us through the window as we walked up the street. Peggy has no fucking clue who we are, even as we stand there on the pavement waving and whistling and shouting her name like absolute fucking planks.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 22, 2017)

Things not improving with molly at all.  Toby is such an annoying little arse....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 22, 2017)

Molly having a belly rub before Toby chases her under the bed......   Again.....


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2017)

editor said:


> My cat has turned into a highly efficient hair growing and dispersing machine. Everywhere in the flat is covered in his bloody hairs. How the hell do I take control before I end up living in a furry cave?


editor  - I just bought a True Touch mitt, which is similar to the Zoomgroom.  One of my two loves it, which is lucky as she's the hairier one. Gets bloody loads off her, and she LOVES it. Proper relaxes her.  It just freaks the other one out though.

True Touch


----------



## sojourner (Aug 22, 2017)

This looks good. Anyone used one of these before?

Purrfect Arch


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 22, 2017)

one other tip editor - getting cat hair off fabrics (a sofa, your jeans, freshly laundered bedlinen etc) is easier using a slightly damp (NOT WET) cloth or towel - wipe it over, and the hairs will all felt up into a ball rather than flying around the room again, which they often do if you are trying to hoover or sweep.


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 22, 2017)

Went to pick Reba up from the cattery after 10 days in Spain.  It's the first time we've had something (other than a nice cup of tea and a spliff on the sofa) to look forward to when coming home from holiday.

At reception they pulled out her folder and on a post it note attached to the front I spied. "Sweet little thing. *VERY FRIENDLY*" 

I have no idea where they get that idea.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 22, 2017)

I was sweeping through today and found a pile of dead spider bodies and legs. Me thinks Ozzie has been making a little pile.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 22, 2017)

Sunny has been trying to copy Moonie, who is quite a mighty hunter for a tiny cat. All Sunny's managed to catch so far are numerous worms and a veggie sausage


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 22, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> one other tip editor - getting cat hair off fabrics (a sofa, your jeans, freshly laundered bedlinen etc) is using a slightly damp cloth or towel - wipe it over and the hairs will all felt up into a ball rather than flying around the room again, which they often do if you are trying to hoover or sweep.



Rubber washing up gloves work too. The ones with the grippy texture work best.

Put on your gloves, run your hands under the rap, shake off the excess water and then groom the sofa with your hands.


----------



## izz (Aug 22, 2017)

sojourner said:


> This looks good. Anyone used one of these before?
> 
> Purrfect Arch


Mother gave us one of those the Christmas before last, it's been studiously ignored by three felines since then and went in the charity box yesterday. *sigh*.


----------



## stavros (Aug 23, 2017)

This may not be ground-breaking news to most of you, but cats are weird.

After several months of just socks being brought in (see multiple posts above), this evening I was rewarded with a fuck-off huge bird. Fortunately it was fully and cleanly dead, but very difficult to take out of Missy's clutches. Annoying but eerily impressive.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2017)

sojourner said:


> This looks good. Anyone used one of these before?
> 
> Purrfect Arch



I did wonder about getting one of those for Peg. She pathologically rubs herself against everything she can, so if any cat was going to like that it'd be her. I shall have to think on it.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 24, 2017)

Tail may have been encouraged slightly by a nice lower back rub.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2017)

Cats are so elegant.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2017)

Exhibit A:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2017)

Always one ear on something else.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 25, 2017)

Toby toes says "Good morning!!"


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 25, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes says "Good morning!!"
> 
> View attachment 114296




I love Toby toes...he's the cutest little guy.
Look at him wearing his heart on his hip.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 25, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I love Toby toes...he's the cutest little guy.
> *Look at him wearing his heart on his hip.*


Aww yes.  Didn't notice that.  He sure is a handsome boy.


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2017)

Frustrating as it is, as she doesn't seem to get the message, I am developing quite a good technique for the one-handed removal of Missy from the dining table as soon as she jumps up. I got a lot of practice this evening.


----------



## Thora (Aug 25, 2017)

Kitten managed to fall between the bannisters that run along the landing and the ones going up the stairs today.  I couldn't grab her as the gap was too small to reach through but she literally clung on with her front claws and managed to drag herself back up  If she'd fallen it would have been smack onto the wooden floor on the floor below.


----------



## petee (Aug 26, 2017)

not my kitteh but ..





"Keedan Garcia, eight, holds his kitten as he waits with his family to be evacuated after the outer bands of Hurricane Harvey are felt in Corpus Christi, Texas"


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2017)

Kitchen floors are nice to hug in this hot weather.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2017)

Either our two had a hard night last night or the heat wasn't to their liking.  Orson on the bed all morning and Ozzie in the bedding drawer.  Neither of them moved for about 7 hours!


----------



## Sirena (Aug 26, 2017)

.


----------



## T & P (Aug 27, 2017)

Simba enjoys the paving stone throne he thinks we've built for him


----------



## T & P (Aug 27, 2017)

However it soon got too hot and it was time to seek shade


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2017)

She's even put all the socks she's collected together on the stairs;


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 27, 2017)

Once again I wonder what the fuck they put in Dreamies.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm looking after my neighbour's cat this week, and bought him a box of Waitrose essential Kibble Mix, with chicken and turkey, which he started on earlier this evening.

Alas, in the last hour he has dropped a few of the worst farts ever. I can't recall him farting before, and these are appalling.

Should I have bought organic biscuits instead? Maybe he has eaten a bit of jerk chicken from the carnival, as there are are dropped trays of it everywhere.

I think I'll barricade him out of the bedroom tonight.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 28, 2017)

Vastra was pleased to see us when we got back from hols but I think we're gonna have to tell the au pair she seems to have overfed her a tad. Vastra has always tended to be on the chubby side, partly being fed by other people we think. She is currently having her mad half hour underneath the sofa - hope she can squeeze out again.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 28, 2017)

UrbaneFox said:


> I'm looking after my neighbour's cat this week, and bought him a box of Waitrose essential Kibble Mix, with chicken and turkey, which he started on earlier this evening.
> 
> Alas, in the last hour he has dropped a few of the worst farts ever. I can't recall him farting before, and these are appalling.
> 
> ...



Changing a cat's diet suddenly can cause digestive issues whilst their body adjusts. If we buy a different brand of meat in gravy from what we usually get for example the cat does the most grim smelling poo. I wouldn't feed them anything other than what they usually eat. If the neighbours have run out of dry food then replace with the dry food they already use. If they don't use dry food at all don't buy any - ours is intolerant to cereals so doesn't have standard dry food. I'd be furious if someone looking after her took it upon themselves to get her GoCat and made her sick.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 28, 2017)

stavros said:


> She's even put all the socks she's collected together on the stairs



Looks like a trap to me...


----------



## stavros (Aug 28, 2017)

"No, you may not water the plants now. I need this shade."


----------



## smmudge (Aug 28, 2017)

Sometimes I reckon people could be forgiven for thinking I just had a deed cat that I draped in random positions over the sofa.

 

But here he is alive and well enjoying a chin scritch


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2017)

What is this 'pizza' you speak of? I'm just having my sits


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 31, 2017)

Apparently we need a 2nd cat - the current faves at the animal care place are:

Misty on my shoulder (fucking mental) and STRAY with no name as yet


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 31, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 114676
> 
> Misty on my shoulder (fucking mental) and STRAY with no name as yet



She looks and reminds me of my chloe when she was a baby


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 31, 2017)

Tortoiseshells are known/unfairly stereotyped to be a bit extra, always, aren't they? Tortie 'tude, etc.
The markings on that second cat are so beautiful - bit of Bengal in there or a tabby/Siamese cross? Really a stunner


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 31, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 114676 View attachment 114674 View attachment 114674 Apparently we need a 2nd cat - the current faves at the animal care place are:
> 
> Misty on my shoulder (fucking mental) and STRAY with no name as yet



You should get both.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 31, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You should get both.



No!

Been up there all day more or less.  The Bengal (as I'll call it) was reserved.much to lil'Angel's chagrin.
We therefore became 2nd reserve, just in case there was a problem with the first couple that wanted the cat.
Cue some upset from lil'Angel - so we go and look at other cats to alleviate the heartbreak - and she falls for a third cat, Tilly (ffs).
Meanwhile, I'm told off the record that the  Bengal will probably come to us if we hold off reserving Tilly. (Misty has been put out of the running by this stage as it is _fucking nuts_)
We go and get Mrs A from work for an extended lunch so that she can view the third choice cat - all good.
Then we go for lunch, drop Mrs A back at work and go home - just about to take a sip of the brew I've made and the phone goes and I'm told we can have the Bengal for a week's trial to see if it gets on with Cosmo (the existing Angel household cat).

He's here now - we are keeping them separate and introducing them slowly - he has already pissed off lil'Angel and is generally having a good look around - she has now declared that she wants the third choice cat  		 He keeps hiding in spaces where we didn't think there were spaces.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 31, 2017)

This is the stray in situ at Chez Angel - he seems to have calmed down a bit now (he's nodding off as I type)
Looks like it is either a Lynx Point Bengal or a Snow Lynx Bengal or summat similar.
We were told it was female (it isn't) and no one knows the age so we'll get a guesstimate from the vet I suppose once he's had a look at its teeth.  I'm all for calling it Newman or George or Jerry or Kramer to keep the Seinfeld theme going but there seems to be a yearning to call him Sparky.  He's staying if he gets on with Cosmo/the household.



This is Tilly - the 3rd choice - 5yrs old with a slight heart murmur - poor kid.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 31, 2017)

If it's any help  - BobbieBoo came to us via the "adopted stray" route - he was checked out by a vet and we discovered that he had a heart murmur - he lived to the ripe old age of 20


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 31, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> If it's any help  - BobbieBoo came to us via the "adopted stray" route - he was checked out by a vet and we discovered that he had a heart murmur - he lived to the ripe old age of 20



Cheers for that   They said it was grade 2, which I had assumed was bad, grade 1 being the worst, but it's the other way round, grade 1 is the least severe (apparently).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 31, 2017)

Very pretty cat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2017)

If you don't adopt them all you're literally a monster. Sorry, I don't make the rules.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 31, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> If you don't adopt them all you're literally a monster. Sorry, I don't make the rules.



Bollocks - we're having *one* which will double the cattage in this gaff to two.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Bollocks - we're having *one* which will double the cattage in this gaff to two.



Two is more or less the same as four.

Monster.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Aug 31, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> This is the stray in situ at Chez Angel - he seems to have calmed down a bit now (he's nodding off as I type)
> Looks like it is either a Lynx Point Bengal or a Snow Lynx Bengal or summat similar.
> We were told it was female (it isn't) and no one knows the age so we'll get a guesstimate from the vet I suppose once he's had a look at its teeth.  I'm all for calling it Newman or George or Jerry or Kramer to keep the Seinfeld theme going but there seems to be a yearning to call him Sparky.  He's staying if he gets on with Cosmo/the household.
> 
> ...




I think puss Bengal type looks like a rather distinguished and regal Egyptian cat .... maybe an Egyptian name would suit him?

*Male Egyptian Cat Names*

Abasi – serious
Akil – smart
Ammon – mystery
Anubis – afterlife
Aten – sun
Azizi – precious
Horus – sun god
Imhotep
Khafra
Khalid – immortal
Pharaoh
Ra – sun
Rameses
Seti
Sphinx – lion with a human head

As for Tilly...she's just plain gorgeous...lovely eyes and expression.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 31, 2017)

There's a simple "figurin' thing" to calculate the optimum number for cats / household

And that's to count up the number of available laps in the household and simply add one


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 31, 2017)

this'd all appear to be moot as it seems to be clear that Cosmo and Stray fucking despise each other


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 31, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> this'd all appear to be moot as it seems to be clear that Cosmo and Stray fucking despise each other



I think this is generally a theme with cats that a havnt known each other long. If your lucky it may change to dislike.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm not certain a week is long enough to introduce two cats to each other. Maybe if it was two cats who'd always lived with lots of other cats and were already pretty well socialised and easy going, but your average pet cat isn't necessarily going to be like that and there are endless examples even just on here of cats who have needed sometimes months of integration and patience. 

I can understand why the shelter would want a trial period, of course. They want to minimise the risk of the cat coming back to them or being turfed out onto the street. 

Has Cosmo lived with many other cats before? Might it be that they'd be grumpy with any cat who came to live with you?


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 31, 2017)

Just one week's trial sounds like hell for all involved tbh. With all but the most chilled cats, I thought a fortnight was about the minimum to get them to even tolerate each other....

I think the Bengal is just gorgeous but the breed is generally mad as a box of frogs - pretty hyper - pretty bitey - and not all that human-focused in my small experience. They are beyond beautiful but can be a bit of a handful. Obviously your mileage may vary. So that might be one factor ... but it is odds on that Cosmo will despise ANY new cat that comes in on his/her established turf anyway, at least for a while. Don't know what to advise really, but if all other things are equal maybe try Tilly and get back in lil'Angel's good books? 

Whatever happens that Bengal will have more potential adopters than Tilly so if that tugs your heartstrings one way or the other... you probably don't have to worry or feel guilty about a Bengal hanging around for a long time waiting to get picked.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 1, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not certain a week is long enough to introduce two cats to each other. Maybe if it was two cats who'd always lived with lots of other cats and were already pretty well socialised and easy going, but your average pet cat isn't necessarily going to be like that and there are endless examples even just on here of cats who have needed sometimes months of integration and patience.
> I can understand why the shelter would want a trial period, of course. They want to minimise the risk of the cat coming back to them or being turfed out onto the street.
> Has Cosmo lived with many other cats before? Might it be that they'd be grumpy with any cat who came to live with you?



We got Cosmo from the same shelter - he too was an unchipped stray so we really don't know if he's lived alone, with kids, with cats, dogs or dinosaurs.  He was the sole cat in our gaff until yesterday so he's acting like he's had his nose put out of joint.  He is approx.11yr old according to the vet and the newbie is much younger - we haven't a clue how old he is, though.



trabuquera said:


> Just one week's trial sounds like hell for all involved tbh. With all but the most chilled cats, I thought a fortnight was about the minimum to get them to even tolerate each other....
> 
> I think the Bengal is just gorgeous but the breed is generally mad as a box of frogs - pretty hyper - pretty bitey - and not all that human-focused in my small experience. They are beyond beautiful but can be a bit of a handful. Obviously your mileage may vary. So that might be one factor ... but it is odds on that Cosmo will despise ANY new cat that comes in on his/her established turf anyway, at least for a while. Don't know what to advise really, but if all other things are equal maybe try Tilly and get back in lil'Angel's good books?
> 
> Whatever happens that Bengal will have more potential adopters than Tilly so if that tugs your heartstrings one way or the other... you probably don't have to worry or feel guilty about a Bengal hanging around for a long time waiting to get picked.



As you both say - it probably should take longer for this process - the shelter however needs the space, has a constant high turnover so is motivated to get cats out. In general they have a no kill policy though so just end up refusing new animals a place.  I know lil'Angel would be happy with Tilly too - any cat that loved her back would do her I reckon.

They aren't fighting, just hissing and waving tails about and generally staying away from each other.  The problem is that Cosmo has become Mrs.A's cat as he clearly favours her and he now seems a little cowed in his own home.  Newbie is getting in well with lil'Angel and sleeps on her pillow next to her head and is no trouble at night in that regard.

During the day he was a bit hyper and into everything, but he's only been here a day so that's to be expected innit.

Which ever way it goes I'll have an upset female in the house   Can't win I reckon - we'll see though 'eh - it might have all changed by Monday?!?


----------



## smmudge (Sep 2, 2017)

Poor Dixie Doodles has a sizeable hole in the back of her leg  vet reckons from a bite, possibly a fox but I think more likely from another cat ie the big white cat that hangs around in our front garden.

Now she has a fetching collar, which she is just about tolerating, and lots of antibiotics & painkillers.

 
Dylan's keeping look out for the big white cat.

Lol actually they're both really annoyed that we're not letting them out!


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 2, 2017)

Get well soon Dixie.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2017)

Poor Dixie! Here's to a swift recovery, and lots of annoyed glaring at big white cat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2017)

Peggy threw up in my shoe at the side of the bed at 5am.

I wear flipflops around the house. The fur ball was absolutely smack bang perfect in the middle of the foot bed. Fantastic aim.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 2, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Poor Dixie Doodles has a sizeable hole in the back of her leg  vet reckons from a bite, possibly a fox but I think more likely from another cat ie the big white cat that hangs around in our front garden.
> 
> Now she has a fetching collar, which she is just about tolerating, and lots of antibiotics & painkillers.
> 
> ...


We've got a big white cat local to us too.  Keeps coming in my catflap.

I confront it in the kitchen and shout and wave my arms.  He just looks at me with an attiitude half way between insolence and stupidity and doesn't move.

He's OK really.  I always say hello to him if he's sitting on a wall when I'm on my way home.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 2, 2017)

(( Dixie Doodles' dignity))
and her leg too obviously
get well soon monochrome miss


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2017)

Poor Dixie.  Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 2, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Poor Dixie Doodles has a sizeable hole in the back of her leg  vet reckons from a bite, possibly a fox but I think more likely from another cat ie the big white cat that hangs around in our front garden.
> 
> Now she has a fetching collar, which she is just about tolerating, and lots of antibiotics & painkillers.
> 
> ...



Do make sure to scratch her neck and ears for her. I preemptively scratched my girls. I removed the collar within hours of spaying my three girls. The result was they bite and removed their stitching. However, I planned a head and used Leucillin spray which healed the cut very quickly-the vet was surprised and even asked for the name of the product I used.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 2, 2017)

Sirena said:


> We've got a big white cat local to us too.  Keeps coming in my catflap.
> 
> I confront it in the kitchen and shout and wave my arms.  He just looks at me with an attiitude half way between insolence and stupidity and doesn't move.
> 
> He's OK really.  I always say hello to him if he's sitting on a wall when I'm on my way home.



Yeah I know the look, we've had the same!


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2017)

If anyone needs their kitchen hob cleaning, Missy's rates are very good.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2017)

My girl cat is having the same inner eyelid thing not closing properly that boy cat had a couple of months ago.

I took him to the vet cos he was very lethargic with it, but the vet couldn't really find anything obvious.

She's acting fine though.  I'm wondering whether it's just a family thing. 

I'm not going to take her to the vets  unless she start acting weird. But it does make her look like an alien.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 3, 2017)

Oops edit, completely forgot I'd already posted that


----------



## smmudge (Sep 3, 2017)

Things to do but just don't have the heart to move her! She's not been that hungry lately and yesterday evening we got in to find lots of poo on the carpet :/


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 3, 2017)

the Bengal Stray is staying for a 3 month trial - it has been decided in a very grown up house meeting

therefore it has been named - I am sad to say that the Seinfeld naming convention I had hoped to continue has been poo-pooed - I had hoped for Kramer to go with Cosmo, or perhaps Puddy would have been more fitting - this aside, lil'Angel (for it is her cat) has named him Sushi

glad to say there is less hissing going on today - we'll see how the next 12 weeks pan out


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 3, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> the Bengal Stray is staying for a 3 month trial - it has been decided in a very grown up house meeting
> 
> therefore it has been named - I am sad to say that the Seinfeld naming convention I had hoped to continue has been poo-pooed - I had hoped for Kramer to go with Cosmo, or perhaps Puddy would have been more fitting - this aside, lil'Angel (for it is her cat) has named him Sushi
> 
> glad to say there is less hissing going on today - we'll see how the next 12 weeks pan out



 Here is the newly named Sushi


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 3, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 114941 Here is the newly named Sushi



Lovely eyes


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 3, 2017)

Welcome gorgeous Sushi, you gourmet dish you. And  for the very grown up house meeting. Hope Cosmo and lil'Angel can come to terms with it all with a minimum of spitting, hissing and hair pulled out (on all sides, on all sides )


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 3, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 114941 Here is the newly named Sushi



Gorgeous. You know you have to keep him!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Poor Dixie Doodles has a sizeable hole in the back of her leg





get well soon, dixie doodles



Throbbing Angel said:


> Here is the newly named Sushi


----------



## stavros (Sep 3, 2017)

I have a fabric office chair in my lounge, which I used to sit on but was appropriated by Missy as soon as she moved in. She was in a slightly psycho mood this evening as I was watching telly, and proceeded to climb up the back of it, supporting all her weight with her claws in about four movements before going over the back onto the seat.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 3, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Poor Dixie Doodles has a sizeable hole in the back of her leg  vet reckons from a bite, possibly a fox but I think more likely from another cat ie the big white cat that hangs around in our front garden.
> 
> Now she has a fetching collar, which she is just about tolerating, and lots of antibiotics & painkillers.
> 
> ...



Perfect paws and collar.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2017)

stavros said:


> I have a fabric office chair in my lounge, which I used to sit on but was appropriated by Missy as soon as she moved in. She was in a slightly psycho mood this evening as I was watching telly, and proceeded to climb up the back of it, supporting all her weight with her claws in about four movements before going over the back onto the seat.



one of the mogs i used to live with occasionally did that with one of my armchairs.

it tended to alarm guests if they were sat in it at the time...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 4, 2017)

My one-eyed cat has a pretty easy daily patrol around the back yard. There are a couple of flat roofs with open aspects so he can keep an eye on the whole area, and a nice ash tree that sweeps down over the shed roof where he can hide out in hot weather.

I was in my bedroom this morning and heard the tell-tale cat warning growls and swearing that happens when a neighbour cat encroaches. I looked out and saw that the neighbouring black cat (who has been attempting to sneak in at night when my old fella is asleep) had jumped up onto the flat roof.

One-eyed cat was side-on to him, tail fluffed and lashing. The other cat backed up a little, and sat down. My cat, ears flat, swearing and hissing, sidled closer, stopped and waited. The other cat shuffled back just a tiny amount, so my cat edged closer. So the intruder shuffled backwards, just a tiny amount. So my cat edged closer. My clever wily one-eyed cat just took his time, let the other cat create his own downfall, quite literally. He edged the other cat, little by little, backwards towards the outer corner of the flat roof till his tail was hanging down off the edge. My cat saw he had the advantage then and let off some of the full-ons so the other cat could fully appreciate his imminent doom. I was standing in the window saying "Go on! Go on my fella!" under my breath. My cat waited for the perfect moment, when the other cat turned his face to the side, and he darted his open claw up under his chin and uppercut him hard. The other cat fell off backwards and landed in a clumsy scattering skeetering heap in next door's garden. And my cat stood and stared over the edge, crowing and mocking the other cat til he managed to pull himself together and clamber out and away.

Oh my clever old one-eyed cat! Such cunning wily moves!

He's sat on the edge of the flat roof now in proud and proper silhouette so that he can be seen by all-comers.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 4, 2017)

Nigel is desperate to be let in. 

I have repeatedly waved to her through the open door. 

She's not quite getting it. 

Sigh.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Me76 (Sep 4, 2017)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Nigel is desperate to be let in.
> 
> I have repeatedly waved to her through the open door.
> 
> ...



I hope you realise you have a meme goldmine on your hands.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 4, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I hope you realise you have a meme goldmine on your hands.


Make her a star, and 20% of all t-shirt sales will be yours


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 4, 2017)

I have no idea what's happened to her kitty brain. 

This is just now. 

She used to understand doors.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Make her a star, and 20% of all t-shirt sales will be yours



I'm taking this as permission to put her picture on twitter.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 4, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> She used to understand doors.



clearly needs an epic feat of civil engineering, like a new cat ladder


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 4, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> clearly needs an epic feat of civil engineering, like a new cat ladder


This was suggested recently, as it happens. 

The wife (who is currently busy being French) chose not to reply. 

I think the fate of the last cat ladder might have something to do with this.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2017)

She used to have an elaborate ramp system leading to an upstairs window, didn't she?

Was that retired, or is it still in use?

Perhaps she is demanding even more elaborate solutions to the difficult task of Coming In.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 4, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> I think the fate of the last cat ladder might have something to do with this.



I'm not sure this got shared with urban...



Vintage Paw said:


> She used to have an elaborate ramp system leading to an upstairs window, didn't she?



thread here, although most of the pictures have fallen off the interweb


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 4, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> She used to have an elaborate ramp system leading to an upstairs window, didn't she?
> 
> Was that retired, or is it still in use?


It wasn't really elaborate. My joinery skills are distinctly sub-Jesus. 

However, three trips to b&q (and one collection of rejected carpet tiles) did lead to a fuckton of nails being spammed into large pieces of wood in a way that (quite surprisingly) held. 

In this video, she is using it in its pre-carpet form:


And this is literally the only friend Nigel has ever made attempting the cat ladder:


(The two of them hung out together, but each hated all other cats. He was also terrified of humans, hence the end point of that video. They were / are both a little bit on a spectrum. Iykwim.)

The cat ladder came up north with us. But different house and garden structures led to new structural requirements. 

A £50 trip to b&q led to it being restructured as a spiral cat staircase around a central pole, but Nigel was terrified by it (and couldn't fit around its turns), and we couldn't really find a non-lethal way to attach it to the house. And when the carpeting began to rot, our neighbours complained. 

I think my wife found an ingenious - if entirely understandable - way of getting it to the tip without me noticing. So, yeah. No more catladder.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 4, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> So, yeah. No more catladder.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 4, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


Sigh.

I might be able to get one up before the wife is home.

I'll have to think about it, though.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 4, 2017)

I"d go for a good old Eiffel style wrought iron armature this time then . Le Tour du Chat.


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 4, 2017)

So Leia is now so enamoured with the lodger we hardly ever see her. She likes hanging in the lodger's room with her Dad, Lester. 

In our bedroom, however, is the the other faction - Esther on the wardrobe, and usually Chester and Luka together on our bed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 4, 2017)

mrs quoad 

nigel is on tweeter


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> mrs quoad
> 
> nigel is on tweeter




(That's me.)

I was just coming on here to say she's made triple figures


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2017)

There's a follow-up, which is also starting to 'do numbers' as they say.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2017)

Can we talk for a moment about how much Nigel looks like a Scarry-cat? 

Nigel:





A Scarry-cat:


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 5, 2017)

HER FACE THO 

(I'm sorry, I'd only seen the thumbnails before and you don't get the full value of the great affront in mini size)


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 6, 2017)

Beautiful. But does make me wonder why none of these people think to take the ginger cat to the vet?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 6, 2017)

I think I've mentioned Crying Cat before - a huge mostly white Tom that stalks the fences and makes a crying sound like a baby. Today I decided to befriend it. It keeps walking towards me like it wants to be friends so maybe, I thought, the best thing to do to protect my own animals would be to make friends with it. My animals are OK with each other in part because they recognise themselves as being in the same household as me. 

We had about five minutes (which is quite a lot) of nice friendly strokes but then something made the poor mad Crying Cat shred me. Each cut is swollen and sore but the bleeding has stopped. I'm hoping it's just my rheumatoid swellings beefing themselves up rather than something worse.

The new cat, Sunny, but also my chicken, Elvis, were watching, and both of them ran at Crying Cat after I pulled my hand away in pain  Elvis - the chicken -  hissed! She ran towards the cat head down like a battle ram! She was ferocious! 

At least now I have personal moral grounds to shoo that cat away even if he is mad. Poor creature.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 7, 2017)

That was liked for the theory and the hissing chicken, not the scratches.  Hope they clear up ok.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Sep 7, 2017)

I like your protective chicken, but the scratches sound painful and I hope they clear up fast.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2017)

at being attacked

 at sunny and elvis


----------



## hegley (Sep 9, 2017)

cat-home goals.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 9, 2017)

hegley said:


> cat-home goals.




IM NOT CRYING UR CRYING


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 9, 2017)

The fleas are back omg sadijgfnbdsigjbdnfg 

A big bastard jumped onto my wrist this morning. And I've just seen one scuttling on Peggy. Goddammit. I last treated her with the spot on stuff about 2 weeks ago. It's been ~6 weeks since the original outbreak. ffs. 

So I've just sprayed the bedroom, top of the stairs, and bathroom with what was left of the indorex spray, and I'll spray downstairs with whatever I have left tomorrow. I've ordered some more from amazon, and I'll call the vet on Monday to get them to send me out some more spot on stuff, but that'll take until midweek to get here.

GODDAMMIT.

I hope they're not immune to all the treatments. apjignpdsiujgnpiugn[\wiougnpsijdgn


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 9, 2017)

Ask them to send a different treatment. We've found Acclaim spray very good and also the Johnsons flea bombs.


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2017)

I've watched a lot of TV in the evenings this week and, after a long sojourn during the hot weather, twice in the last few days has my lap been blessed with feline presence. Oddly, Missy chose to ignore me during Strictly. She might be saving herself for MOTD later.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 10, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Beautiful. But does make me wonder why none of these people think to take the ginger cat to the vet?



Oh poor cat.  That cat is suffering from what my Louie had when I lost him.  It's heart related. It's got a blood clot blocking the back legs.  Exactly what my boy looked like.  Awww


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 10, 2017)

Another one suffering this morning is Toby toes.  He's feeling rather sorry for himself.  And not coming out from behind that sofa any time soon.  
Woke up this morning and Toby wasn't there as usual.  Went looking for him and found him downstairs on the coffee table,  with bloodied paws.  Had to take him to the animal hospital.
Nurses think he's got caught hanging somewhere during the night.  Poor little Toby toes.  He's not happy at all...
And neither are his toes!!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 10, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Another one suffering this morning is Toby toes.  He's feeling rather sorry for himself.  And not coming out from behind that sofa any time soon.
> Woke up this morning and Toby wasn't there as usual.  Went looking for him and found him downstairs on the coffee table,  with bloodied paws.  Had to take him to the animal hospital.
> Nurses think he's got caught hanging somewhere during the night.  Poor little Toby toes.  He's not happy at all...
> 
> View attachment 115405



Poor little lad.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2017)

(((toby)))


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 10, 2017)

And if that's not enough for poor Toby toes.  He's off to get his nuts chopped on Tuesday...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2017)

no wonder he's hiding behind the sofa...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 10, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> no wonder he's hiding behind the sofa...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 10, 2017)

Katniss is on a mad one today. Running around the place and meowing at me loudly, but not interested in her food or staying about when I pick up. I'm pretty sure she wants more attention then she's getting, but I'm trying to get on with stuff. Yesterday we spent the entire day on the sofa with hangovers and she mostly ignored us (Odin took full advantage). Cats can be fickle creatures eh?

I also obviously left meat waste in the food recycling bin as it was all over the kitchen floor this morning. I also trod on soggy Naan bread other day which made me jump. We haven't even been eating Naan bread and neither of them like as far as I know.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 10, 2017)

We, finally, had our new washing machine delivered this morning - FiFi was in full overseer / foreman mode making sure everything was done "just so" whereas the two lads took one look at the burly delivery men and fucked off up to "top garden"


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 10, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Another one suffering this morning is Toby toes.  He's feeling rather sorry for himself.  And not coming out from behind that sofa any time soon.
> Woke up this morning and Toby wasn't there as usual.  Went looking for him and found him downstairs on the coffee table,  with bloodied paws.  Had to take him to the animal hospital.
> Nurses think he's got caught hanging somewhere during the night.  Poor little Toby toes.  He's not happy at all...
> And neither are his toes!!
> ...



Liked for picture of Toby Toes - not for his bloodied toes'es


----------



## Libertad (Sep 10, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> And if that's not enough for poor Toby toes.  He's off to get his nuts chopped on Tuesday...



(((Toby Toes)))


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2017)

Extreme sleeping this afternoon, in a variety of very uncomfortable-looking positions.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 10, 2017)

Poor Toby.  

Orson was out for ages today. Didn't come in for breakfast and strolled in around 3pm and has then just been sleeping.  Yesterday he came in in the morning and was grubby as fuck. God knows what he's getting up to.  

Ozzie has been very affectionate but also really windy.  Proper stinking farts.


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2017)

Missy's tiny, weighing less than 4kg, but she doesn't half make a thud when she jumps off a raised surface.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 10, 2017)

stavros said:


> Missy's tiny, weighing less than 4kg, but she doesn't half make a thud when she jumps off a raised surface.


Moonie's 3.125kg. And that's after gaining a noticeable belly. She's a little pigmy


----------



## Sirena (Sep 10, 2017)

I feed my cat (she's called Cat-Cat) in my bedroom late at night, just as I'm going to bed and after i've locked up everything and switched off all the house lights.

Last night, she's eating and then, suddenly, she looks round at the bedroom door and the darkness beyond.  She stares and stares at the dark crack in the door and it's just what I need before I switch off my bedroom light...


----------



## oryx (Sep 10, 2017)

Reminds me of the time I lived in my old house with two flatmates, who had five cats between them.

One afternoon when I was alone in the house, all five cats sat on the stairs close together and just STARED for ages at something I couldn't see.

I never felt or experienced anything untoward in that house, but a few people used to comment that the top of the stairs had a 'feeling' about it.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 11, 2017)

There's a pet loss support group on facebook.  They do an interview with the members every couple of weeks.  Seems it's my turn.  

Tell us in Ten with Sue Illman | The Ralph Site Shop


----------



## Sirena (Sep 11, 2017)

oryx said:


> a few people used to comment that the top of the stairs had a 'feeling' about it.



It's very often the turn at the top of the stairs that has a peculiar quality.....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 11, 2017)

Sirena said:


> I feed my cat (she's called Cat-Cat) late at night, just as I'm going to bed and after i've locked up everything and switched off all the house lights.
> 
> Last night, she's eating and then, suddenly, she looks round at the bedroom door and the darkness beyond.  She stares and stares at the dark crack in the door and it's just what I need before I switch off my bedroom light...



Peggy doesn't do this half as much as Charlie used to. He was a complete bugger for it. Staring with freaked-out intensity at absolutely nothing, making me fear for my own damn life at least twice a day.


----------



## izz (Sep 11, 2017)

When I first lived with Mr Voltage he had three mogs, who occasionally used to stare all at the same thing above and behind our heads as we sat on the sofa. Disconcerting


----------



## stavros (Sep 11, 2017)

Very heavy rain this evening banging on the roofs, accompanied by thunder and lightening. Many cats would seek shelter under a bed or behind a sofa.

Missy was just, "Fuck it; I'll just go to sleep like normal".


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2017)

How the hell do they do that? I swore that Missy was outside, on patrol, when she suddenly appears from under the table I'm sat at.

Cats are fucking shapeshifters.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2017)

stavros said:


> How the hell do they do that?



time travel


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 14, 2017)

Toby toes got through his castration,  and is recovering well.   I thought I'd have problems with him chewing the stitches,  as hes such a little menace. But hes taken next to no notice of them.	But he has been in the wars a bit.  For a day or two before the castration he was in a lot of pain coming from his mouth.   He was continually scratching and pawing at his mouth.  He wouldn't eat,  and spent the whole day and night under the sofa.  Not a happy little Toby toes.  
I took him to the animal hospital.  They gave him a pain killer jab and said they would look while he was under
When they did the castration they checked his mouth and found a cracked baby tooth.  They removed it.  He's now luckily back to normal.  I hated seeing him so distressed.  Poor Toby toes.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh Tobytoes. I can see a certain glint of grown-up cat knowledge in the eyes now. He's older and wiser - now he knows life is often hard and contains trials. (And vets.) I hope he develops more empathy for your older cat and that she's not on the dirty protests any more.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 14, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Oh Tobytoes. I can see a certain glint of grown-up cat knowledge in the eyes now. He's older and wiser - now he knows life is often hard and contains trials. (And vets.) I hope he develops more empathy for your older cat and that she's not on the dirty protests any more.


Things have improved on the Molly front.   There are still hisses when Toby swipes at her tail.  But the growling has stopped.  And they sniff noses now.  And I'm happy to say Molly is using the litter tray again now.   I'm happy with how its all going.


----------



## Chz (Sep 14, 2017)

Metro Bernard also had his castration recently and whilst in the Cone of Shame gave his best effort at "Saddest Kitteh Ever"


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 14, 2017)

Chz said:


> Metro Bernard also had his castration recently and whilst in the Cone of Shame gave his best effort at "Saddest Kitteh Ever"


Aww bless him.  Luckily Toby didn't need a cone.   He's being very good.  Tbh I was dreading the prospect of him wearing one.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 14, 2017)

Metro Bernard says "you have unmanned me - I weep for my lost nads". (yes I know it's just a trick of the lens and cats don't cry - but the fleck of light in his left eye is extra heartbreaking )
you've done the right thing though.


----------



## izz (Sep 14, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> ...now he knows life is often hard and contains trials...


_... if not testicles...._


----------



## Shirl (Sep 14, 2017)

Brad's feeling a bit morose this evening


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2017)

I came across a phrase that I hadn't heard before, at least in relation to cats: "Playing the cello" (see below).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 14, 2017)

The fleas never seemed to materialise. I sprayed the house over the weekend, but I didn't treat Peggy because it had only been 2.5 weeks since I had last. Despite that, and despite being super eagle-eyed and inspecting all her bedding every day and giving her lots of deep rubs and scritches and moving her fur around a lot, I've not seen any at all. I'm tentatively thinking it was a hatching of a few egg stragglers that I missed when I sprayed the house 7 weeks ago, that died when they came into contact with the new lot of spraying and with Peggy herself.

At least I hope so!

She goes for her booster next week. They have apparently changed over from Advantage to Stronghold, so I'll get a couple of months worth of that and she'll be about ready for a dose a few days after her jab.


----------



## Manter (Sep 14, 2017)

Idiot cat has taken to shitting on the doormat. 

Despite frequent washes he was still doing it, so I binned it. No issues for 3 weeks. 

So I bought a new doormat. I put it down tonight, today he shat on it. 

Any idea?! 

E (nanny, Spanish, has ridiculous posh cats at home) reckons he is trying to mark but is too stupid to know shitting isn't how you do it. Is that a thing?!!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 14, 2017)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat has taken to shitting on the doormat.
> 
> Despite frequent washes he was still doing it, so I binned it. No issues for 3 weeks.
> 
> ...




So ...the cat shat on the mat ....


----------



## Manter (Sep 14, 2017)

I kind of left myself open for that!


----------



## scifisam (Sep 14, 2017)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat has taken to shitting on the doormat.
> 
> Despite frequent washes he was still doing it, so I binned it. No issues for 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Does he go outdoors? If not, or if something's stopping him going outdoors, he might be choosing the doormat as a suitably grasslike pooing spot.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2017)

Lots of cat photos. I approve. 

We've been away 3 nights and Odin has graced us with his presence on the bed in the evening, which rarely happens.


----------



## izz (Sep 15, 2017)

Manter, we had rugs of various descriptions with our previous batch of felines but they kept getting pissed on, I think it was something in the glue or backing that just smelt like toilet to them, so we don't have rugs any more.


----------



## Manter (Sep 15, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Does he go outdoors? If not, or if something's stopping him going outdoors, he might be choosing the doormat as a suitably grasslike pooing spot.


He doesn't- but has a litter tray on each floor, and has always been really good at using them!


----------



## Libertad (Sep 15, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Brad's feeling a bit morose this evening  View attachment 115616



Lovely blanket box you've got there Shirl. [green with envy]


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2017)

My forearm had its first proper savaging for a while earlier. I can see Missy's in one of her moods and isn't going to let it lie, so I put up with a short burst of pain from all four paws and her teeth. She forgets that I still have another hand with which to remove her.


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2017)

I accidentally closed a kitchen cupboard on Missy's tail earlier. It was sort of her own fault, for being up there and desperate to get at what was in there (human food). However, I had given up keeping her off all the kitchen surfaces on day 2 of her occupancy.

We had a quick cuddle and I seem to have been forgiven.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 16, 2017)

/\ that's what you think.


----------



## stavros (Sep 17, 2017)

"Applying my extensive knowledge and expertise in the area, I can tell you that you've got a puncture."


----------



## Cloo (Sep 17, 2017)

Vastra tolerating us earlier today:


----------



## Me76 (Sep 17, 2017)

We've never really picked up our cats and I feel like we need to get them used to it.  But picking them up randomly seems a bit mean.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't often, but tbf,gsv has introduced it gradually and she seems OK staying there, even if she looks a bit nonplussed.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 17, 2017)

We've never really picked up our cats and I feel like we need to get them used to it.  But picking them up randomly seems a bit mean.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 17, 2017)

Our cat is very pliable, she will be picked up no problem really. Not right now though as she has hurt her bum and is looking really sorry for herself. I hope the vet isn't too expensive tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## T & P (Sep 17, 2017)

Trying to watch TV in peace but these two clearly have something else on their minds


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 18, 2017)

Can I have some advice about giving cats antibiotic tablets please - how do people do it?


----------



## Me76 (Sep 18, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Can I have some advice about giving cats antibiotic tablets please - how do people do it?


With my old Nuttacat who was on daily tablets for the last 6 months of his life I use to squish in a bit of cheese or pate and he took them really well. 

My old old cat Sooty had none of that though and would eat the treat and take great pleasure in spitting the tablet as far across the room as she could.  She got really good at it.  Two people and a towel would be needed to get anything down her.  

With Rowntree I would grind the tab into powder and mix in with a tiny bit of wet food and make sure she ate that little bit before giving her the rest of her dinner.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 18, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Can I have some advice about giving cats antibiotic tablets please - how do people do it?


What I used to do when my old cat needed pills.  I got those cat stick treat things.  Put a fork prong through the middle.  Then buried the pill in and closed it around.  Worked every time for me.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 18, 2017)

Got this for Toby toes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 18, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Can I have some advice about giving cats antibiotic tablets please - how do people do it?



That malt paste you can get for hairballs, if they like that, or Arden Grange do a great liver pate for cats (and dogs - they're the same formulation as far as I'm aware, might need to check though). Both are a really good consistency to keep a tablet inside.

Charlie used to take his hyperthyroid tablets every morning and night in some of the liver paste. Peggy hates the stuff, and wasn't very excited about the malt paste at first either, but I trained her to have the malt paste by smearing a bit on a dreamie, which she adores. After a few times doing that she'd eat the malt paste on its own. She loves it now. Not too bright, is Peg.

On the subject of dreamies, if you can break the tablet up small enough you might be able to stick it inside a dreamie, since they have a semi-hollow middle.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 18, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> What I used to do when my old cat needed pills.  I got those cat stick treat things.  Put a fork prong through the middle.  Then buried the pill in and closed it around.  Worked every time for me.



This is the method we're thinking of as she loves those and has one daily already so an extra one will hopefully just seem like fun.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 18, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> That malt paste you can get for hairballs, if they like that, or Arden Grange do a great liver pate for cats (and dogs - they're the same formulation as far as I'm aware, might need to check though). Both are a really good consistency to keep a tablet inside.
> 
> Charlie used to take his hyperthyroid tablets every morning and night in some of the liver paste. Peggy hates the stuff, and wasn't very excited about the malt paste at first either, but I trained her to have the malt paste by smearing a bit on a dreamie, which she adores. After a few times doing that she'd eat the malt paste on its own. She loves it now. Not too bright, is Peg.
> 
> On the subject of dreamies, if you can break the tablet up small enough you might be able to stick it inside a dreamie, since they have a semi-hollow middle.



She can't have Dreamies as she's allergic to cereal. But I will look into the pastes if hiding in the stick treats don't work. Thank you


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 18, 2017)

Haha so the little fucker spat the tablet out of the treat. Her pain meds are syringe administered so filled that up with water and poured that in at the same time as putting the tablet in her mouth and that seemed to work. 

She is pissed off with us.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm really glad Peggy in the end didn't need her eyedrops. There was absolutely no way in hell they were going in. She's got dodgy eyes, so I fully expect she'll need something like that administering in the future and I just don't know what I'm going to do. Oral medication can be administered one way or another (liquid gets smeared on her so she licks it off; pills go in malt paste). But eye medication? Not a fucking chance.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 18, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm really glad Peggy in the end didn't need her eyedrops. There was absolutely no way in hell they were going in. She's got dodgy eyes, so I fully expect she'll need something like that administering in the future and I just don't know what I'm going to do. Oral medication can be administered one way or another (liquid gets smeared on her so she licks it off; pills go in malt paste). But eye medication? Not a fucking chance.



I'm surprised there isn't a syringe based antibiotic by now given the universal issues with tablets. But yeah, eye drops sounds a fucking nightmare. Our cat is very placid so it's not such a faff getting what she needs in her but I dunno how people do it with grumpy cats / without an extra pair of hands. 

She's tripping her tits off on the pain meds at the moment. Poor thing, this has been much more stressful than I thought it would. 

Out of interest what carrier do you use? The door of ours broke on the walk home so gonna need a new one before the checkup. Do you use a hard one or a soft one? I like the look of the soft ones but have read some people saying the cat could claw their way out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 18, 2017)

I use a soft one. The only problem is she's a big cat and it's not a huge carrier. She has plenty of space (for shorter journeys, at least), but it's a bit awkward getting her in. She proper splays out all four legs in protest. One positive of the soft carrier though is that it's light enough to tip up to feed her in. (Feed her in meaning sort of let gravity slide her into the carrier, not actually give her food, lol.)

Not especially looking forward to The Struggle on Thursday when I take her for her boosters. She doesn't try to claw her way out, thankfully. She will cry all the way there and most of the way back, though. Poor love.

I can't decide whether I prefer a hard or soft carrier. Charlie had a large hard one *fnar*. I think it wouldn't be such an issue with Peg if the soft carrier were a size larger. Still, it only takes a minute or two of wrangling.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Got this for Toby toes


he looks like he's mildly impressed but wondering if you've still got the box it came in...


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 18, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I use a soft one. The only problem is she's a big cat and it's not a huge carrier. She has plenty of space (for shorter journeys, at least), but it's a bit awkward getting her in. She proper splays out all four legs in protest. One positive of the soft carrier though is that it's light enough to tip up to feed her in. (Feed her in meaning sort of let gravity slide her into the carrier, not actually give her food, lol.)
> 
> Not especially looking forward to The Struggle on Thursday when I take her for her boosters. She doesn't try to claw her way out, thankfully. She will cry all the way there and most of the way back, though. Poor love.
> 
> I can't decide whether I prefer a hard or soft carrier. Charlie had a large hard one *fnar*. I think it wouldn't be such an issue with Peg if the soft carrier were a size larger. Still, it only takes a minute or two of wrangling.



Hmm, food for thought. I like the idea of the top opening ones particularly as they look easier than the front one which we currently have. I guess I'm leaning towards soft because the hard ones are heavier but I don't want her tearing free and making friends with a car on the main road.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Hmm, food for thought. I like the idea of the top opening ones particularly as they look easier than the front one which we currently have.



inclined to agree - for a start it's a larger opening to try and stuff cat/s into, and gravity is on your side rather than try to propel a reluctant cat in a forwards direction in to an end opening one.

if box is big enough to get cat in tail first, all the better, as the 'stretching arms and legs out' technique (on kitty's part that is) is less effective


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2017)

Me76 said:


> We've never really picked up our cats and I feel like we need to get them used to it.  But picking them up randomly seems a bit mean.



I remember picking Missy up when she first arrived, trying to support her arse and centre of gravity with my forearm, just as I did with my childhood cat. She seemed to genuinely loath it, as she has done on the couple of times I've done so since. Oddly, she tolerates the much less lady-like hands round the abdomen, although that's used to move her rather than to cuddle. Cuddling has to be done on her terms.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 20, 2017)

Was woken up this morning by Orson sitting on my chest and so close to me that his nose was resting on my top lip and his whiskers were tickling my cheeks.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 20, 2017)

A sensible cat had the decency to rip a hole in him (instead of running off) whilst on hols, and suddenly the toddler is interested in not being a massive dick to the cat and actually treating her w some respect.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 20, 2017)

Argh our cats have the fleas. Only defo seen them on one but I'm sure that means they're on both? Yesterday I saw a big flea on me, hadn't seen any on the cats or any sign of them, and we put some flea stuff on about a month ago.

Anyway put some more on flea stuff on and they've been crawling off Dylan eerrr :/ feel like a bad kitty parent 

Also got some flea spray which has been used liberally on all carpets & furnishings, and washed all blankets/throws. Will continue to hoover lots, then spray/treat again in a few weeks. Do you this this will be ok to get rid of them??


----------



## Sirena (Sep 20, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Do you this this will be ok to get rid of them??



Remember to put a spray up your hoover nozzle while it is still on.  Or the fleas will just come out again..


----------



## smmudge (Sep 20, 2017)

Sirena said:


> Remember to put a spray up your hoover nozzle while it is still on.  Or the fleas will just come out again..



Oh yes good idea! I sucked some salt in because I read that would kill them too.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 20, 2017)

....and remember to suck specially where the skirting board meets the floor....


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2017)

The little shit-fuck decided to charge around the bedroom at about 5 this morning, chasing something which I presumed was some sort of insect. I didn't really get back to proper sleep afterwards. I wish I had her ability to stagger my 20 hours of daily sleep over multiple legs.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 20, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Oh yes good idea! I sucked some salt in because I read that would kill them too.



You can put a cheap flea collar cut up in the hoover bag too. 

The hoovering needs to be religious if you really want to try and fuck em off completely  - every day, every corner, moving furniture etc.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 21, 2017)

Ah shit, we used the Johnsons dual action spot on yesterday evening, and just now I had a look and picked out a big live and kicking flea from one of their chests. Does this mean it hasn't worked? Should I get some more of something else or is there a risk to the cats from all the pesticides?? Only got the johnsons as it looked reputable on Pets at Home shelf.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 21, 2017)

It's worth asking your vet as some areas seem to have certain resistance to certain brands. It can take a couple of days for things to take effect as well. Give it a couple more days of rigorous hoovering and combing and then reassess I'd say.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 21, 2017)

My cat brought in a rat.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 21, 2017)

Balls. I tried to put up video but it won't post. You'll have to imagine it.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2017)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> My cat brought in a rat.



The Cat that brought in a Rat. 
And put it on the Mat. 
Now it is Fat.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 21, 2017)

Schmetterling said:


> The Cat that brought in a Rat.
> And put it on the Mat.
> Now it is Fat.



Funny you should say that.
He bought it in. Played with it. Sat on my rug. And then started munching it.

So caught a rat. Sat on a mat. And got fat.

100% accurate.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2017)

Did he kill it before bringing it in? And did he create any kind of mess, bloody or otherwise?

I had to play the evil lap-owner last night, as the programme I was watching finished. Missy had spent a most enjoyable hour asleep on my lap, only occasionally unconsciously sticking a claw in my knee, and was a bit pissed off that I was so selfish as to want to go to bed.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 21, 2017)

stavros said:


> Did he kill it before bringing it in? And did he create any kind of mess, bloody or otherwise?



Yes. And no. Because I disposed of said rat as soon as cat started crunching down on its head.

Awful sound. Couldn't bare it.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 21, 2017)

I uploaded it:


----------



## smmudge (Sep 21, 2017)

Vid 1: I brought you something. No big deal though
Vid 2: mmm see yummy prey
Vid 3: fine if you don't want it I'll have it


----------



## smmudge (Sep 21, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> It's worth asking your vet as some areas seem to have certain resistance to certain brands. It can take a couple of days for things to take effect as well. Give it a couple more days of rigorous hoovering and combing and then reassess I'd say.



Yeah gonna phone the vets in the morning.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2017)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I uploaded it:





He is lovely.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2017)

Schmetterling said:


> He is lovely.



that's not what the siberian hamster thought...


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that's not what the siberian hamster thought...


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> A sensible cat had the decency to rip a hole in him (instead of running off) whilst on hols, and suddenly the toddler is interested in not being a massive dick to the cat and actually treating her w some respect.
> 
> View attachment 115973 View attachment 115974



Lumpy cat + pudgy little boy hands = perfect.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 21, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that's not what the siberian hamster thought...



He bought a fucking magpie home a couple of months back.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 21, 2017)

Purring her little head off  my old lady cuddle cat.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 22, 2017)

Toby toes chilling.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 22, 2017)

this is where I used to store my bedsheets, duvet and pillow cases. the girls like to sit/sleep/chill up there. the result was cat hair all over the bedding. I've now moved it into a smaller argos cupboard and turned this into girl cave. they cant get up there, so I have to lift them up.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 22, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> they cant get up there, so I have to lift them up.


  

I understand


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 22, 2017)

donkyboy said:


>



From left to right:
Cat A: Harrumph. What are you doing  in our safe space?
Cat B: GET OUT OF HERE, MINION!
Cat C: Ohmigod so ruuuude! Doesn't he know this is cats-only?

I love your cats donkyboy and I love it even more that you will lift them into this brilliant cat command position.


----------



## oryx (Sep 22, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> this is where I used to store my bedsheets, duvet and pillow cases. the girls like to sit/sleep/chill up there. the result was cat hair all over the bedding. I've now moved it into a smaller argos cupboard and turned this into girl cave. they cant get up there, so I have to lift them up.


The one on the right of the photo has the most fantastic expression!


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 22, 2017)

oryx said:


> The one on the right of the photo has the most fantastic expression!



Yes, bella does look like she has an expression on her face in a lot of photos:


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 22, 2017)

Toby toes has been disappearing.  I've been searching all over the flat for him.  It's been a complete mystery for ages.  He just casually turns up.  It's really stumped me.
He usually appears when I sit on the floor and play with his toy.  So I sat myself down and played.  All of a sudden I saw one little leg appear from the bottom of the coffee table.  Then another.  Followed by a whole Toby toes.   
He's been sleeping in the coffee table draw.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 22, 2017)

Camouflage Level: Expert


----------



## colacubes (Sep 22, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes has been disappearing.  I've been searching all over the flat for him.  It's been a complete mystery for ages.  He just casually turns up.  It's really stumped me.
> He usually appears when I sit on the floor and play with his toy.  So I sat myself down and played.  All of a sudden I saw one little leg appear from the bottom of the coffee table.  Then another.  Followed by a whole Toby toes.
> He's been sleeping in the coffee table draw.
> View attachment 116158



Does he manage to open the drawer?  My Mum came home once just after she got her most recent cats and thought she'd been burgled until she realised one of the little fuckers had managed to open the drawer and chuck all her jewellery out cos it was toys to them


----------



## T & P (Sep 22, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Yes, bella does look like she has an expression on her face in a lot of photos:



Lovely 

She reminds me of the 'The Fuck Is This?' Cat


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2017)

So the hair factory cat is slowly coating all the carpets in the house with his hair. My fairly new, fairly powerful Miele  C3 PowerLine vacuum cleaner has proved useless at picking up the hairs that seem to be weaving themselves into the carpet. Suggestions, if you please!

And here he is:


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> So the hair factory cat is slowly coating all the carpets in the house with his hair. My fairly new, fairly powerful Miele  C3 PowerLine vacuum cleaner has proved useless at picking up the hairs that seem to be weaving themselves into the carpet. Suggestions, if you please!


Just accept it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Suggestions, if you please!



since you obviously failed to get a cat to match the carpet, you will have to get a new carpet to match the cat


----------



## petee (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Suggestions, if you please!
> 
> And here he is:
> 
> View attachment 116164



you could shave him.
then the excuse "sorry i can't tonight, i have to shave the cat" would not be an insulting blow-off but just a fact.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Argh our cats have the fleas. Only defo seen them on one but I'm sure that means they're on both? Yesterday I saw a big flea on me, hadn't seen any on the cats or any sign of them, and we put some flea stuff on about a month ago.
> 
> Anyway put some more on flea stuff on and they've been crawling off Dylan eerrr :/ feel like a bad kitty parent
> 
> Also got some flea spray which has been used liberally on all carpets & furnishings, and washed all blankets/throws. Will continue to hoover lots, then spray/treat again in a few weeks. Do you this this will be ok to get rid of them??



I had them here about 2 months ago. Advantage spot on stuff and Indorex spray got rid of them. I saw 2 in the same day about 2 weeks ago, and did another spray of the house (but didn't Advantage Peggy because it was only 2 weeks since I'd done it) and I've seen no more since. I think it was possibly just a small hatching of eggs I'd missed the first time around, which promptly died when in contact with Peg and whatever I'd sprayed.

I saw the vet yesterday (annual checkup) and he said he'd seen more outbreaks this year than usual.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Ah shit, we used the Johnsons dual action spot on yesterday evening, and just now I had a look and picked out a big live and kicking flea from one of their chests. Does this mean it hasn't worked? Should I get some more of something else or is there a risk to the cats from all the pesticides?? Only got the johnsons as it looked reputable on Pets at Home shelf.



Johnson's is notoriously absolutely shockingly shit and awful.

Always get whatever your vet is currently recommending (even if you don't get it directly from the vet).

Advantage works at the moment, as does Stronghold. (I believe Stronghold requires a prescription, whereas Advantage does not.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2017)

Further on the flea stuff smmudge :

Advantage spot on stuff kills the adults but also kills the larvae. It works within 24 hours, and lasts for up to 4 weeks. It can be used again after 1 week, but no more frequently than that, and the general advice is to use it once a month.

Indorex spray kills adults on contact for up to 2 months. It also stops eggs from hatching and larvae from progressing to the adult stage for up to 12 months. It's cheaper to get from Amazon than it is to buy from the vet. It also kills dust mites, and anecdotally keeps spiders away.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2017)

So, Peg had her booster yesterday, along with a health check. She's lost weight, which is what we wanted. She's now 5.85kg, which is probably about right for her. 

The vet suggested that now she's 13 (or thereabouts) she have a full old people's blood panel, just to get a base line and see if there's anything lurking that we can identify early. I was especially eager to have that done because she's been a bit more hyper the past few weeks and more hungry that usual, and of course because she's also lost some weight (as a result of my strict food controls) my mind straight away goes to early signs of hyperthyroidism.

Anyway, all the results came back fine. The only issue is her potassium levels were a bit on the low side. He'd like to do another test in 4 weeks to see if it was a blip or whether we could do with giving her a supplement. Apparently it can lead to muscle weakness, but he didn't seem particularly concerned about it.

She was very grumpy when we got home, and she has a shaved patch on her neck which makes me sad because she's so beautiful. But I'm happy she's got a mostly clean bill of health.

Also, my vet said he cannot for the life of him get tablets in his cats at home, which makes me so much happier about my own ineptitude.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 22, 2017)

Why the fuck do they even make tablets for cats?

When I was young we had a car with a heart conditions who was scripted tablets. After a week of causes the poor cat huge amounts of stress (and her still managing to spit over half of them out) we decided we were probably doing her ticker more harm then good and stopped and decided to let nature take its course. She lasted another 6 years and got to the grand old age of 21!


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 22, 2017)

editor said:


> So the hair factory cat is slowly coating all the carpets in the house with his hair. My fairly new, fairly powerful Miele  C3 PowerLine vacuum cleaner has proved useless at picking up the hairs that seem to be weaving themselves into the carpet. Suggestions, if you please!
> 
> And here he is:
> 
> View attachment 116164



use one of those window cleaning thingys. squeegy whatever they are called. amazing thing works on cat hair on carpet like magic. I used it out of curiosity and was shocked it much hair it gathers. Thought about making a youtube vid but someone beat me to it.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2017)

I noticed that one of the spare room pillow covers had a lot of hair on it, so I stuck it in the wash. Firstly, it didn't work in getting rid of the hairs, and secondly Missy spent the washing and drying cycle asleep on the coverless pillow, rendering my plan a little pointless.


----------



## Manter (Sep 22, 2017)

We've just signed up to get a second cat. We may be mad.


----------



## T & P (Sep 22, 2017)

stavros said:


> I noticed that one of the spare room pillow covers had a lot of hair on it, so I stuck it in the wash. Firstly, it didn't work in getting rid of the hairs, and secondly Missy spent the washing and drying cycle asleep on the coverless pillow, rendering my plan a little pointless.
> 
> View attachment 116179


One of mine will regularly sleep on my pillow during the day. So waking up with cat hairs up my nostrils or in my mouth is a regular occurrence. I like to imagine he does that because he loves me and misses me dearly when I'm not around. But deep down I know better.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 22, 2017)

We got the horrible call this evening, from a vets about 10 mins away. Silly Dixie got hit by a car  there were two women in the car behind, picked her up and cuddled her and knew she wouldn't make it  my wife's been messaging them, they were on their way to a gig bit didn't go in the end.

Silly Dixie  my wife is heart broken. Only a year old, no age! I just feel lucky that we knew what happened basically within hours, and she didn't just disappear.

This was her fave place to sit. 

 

Sleep good Dixie! She will be curled up in front of the big man upstairs' TV remote sensor, so he can't change the channel (her 2nd favourite place).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 22, 2017)

(((((smmudge and mrs smmudge)))))


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 22, 2017)

So sorry to hear this smmudge. Love to you and Mrs smudge x


----------



## scifisam (Sep 22, 2017)

Aw, poor Dixie, that is very young


----------



## oryx (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh no, sorry to hear that sad news smmudge.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh no smmudge.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh shit.  That so rubbish but at least you found out soon.   ((()))


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 22, 2017)

Very sorry for your loss smmudge. Happy hunting (or celestial remote-blocking) silly Dixie.


----------



## petee (Sep 23, 2017)

(((SillyDixie)))
(((the smmudges)))


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 23, 2017)

Very sad news (((smmudge )))


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh no, poor Dixie, RIP little one.  

Poor Jangles is not enjoying life at the moment. She can't stand the cone and keeps pitifully trying to lick herself through it. She still seems in a lot of pain and has only been for one poo since Monday, presumably because her bum hurts so much. I had hoped by now she'd be much better and it does look like it's healing well, I guess I thought it'd be further along than it is. Checkup on Monday, praying the cone at least can come off, dreading that we're gonna have to give her more medication to make her poo as the vet said something about cats getting constipated because of refusing to go as it's sore. She has at least been good at taking her antibiotics. 


. Pro


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2017)

Sleep well, Dixie.


----------



## moose (Sep 23, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> use one of those window cleaning thingys. squeegy whatever they are called. amazing thing works on cat hair on carpet like magic. I used it out of curiosity and was shocked it much hair it gathers. Thought about making a youtube vid but someone beat me to it.



If you mount one on a broom handle, it's easier to do large areas without breaking your back.

Edit: Sorry about your cat, smmudge


----------



## smmudge (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks guys, people have been really sweet including the women who found her, and my sister in law brought my wife choccies and flowers, which was lovely as they haven't been speaking much recently. I was working today so don't think it's properly sunk in yet.

I've been meaning to buy a rubber broom or something to get cat hair up, might just use a squeegee then if that works, didn't think of that.


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 23, 2017)

Leia left has just taken to using this basket as a sort of defensive shell while fighting her sister. Luka right really likes sitting on people and purring.


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 24, 2017)

Poor Dixie - ((Smudge family))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2017)

RIP, poor sweet Dixie. So sorry to hear this news, smmudge - I hope you and your wife can find some peace.


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2017)

I had a chat with a bloke I hadn't met before today. We had brief conversations about other things, before realising we both have cats and proceeded to chat about their behaviours and cuteness for the next half hour.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 25, 2017)

There is purring.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 25, 2017)

stavros said:


> I had a chat with a bloke I hadn't met before today. We had brief conversations about other things, before realising we both have cats and proceeded to chat about their behaviours and cuteness for the next half hour.


that would be better still if you had gradually realised you have the same cat "who spends a lot of time out"


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that would be better still if you had gradually realised you have the same cat "who spends a lot of time out"



Never; my wittle baby wuvs me too much!


----------



## Cloo (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh no smmudge - so sad when it happens young


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 25, 2017)

That's horrible smmudge. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 25, 2017)

So it's not what I wanted but our cats were collared today. Collars with bells. The body count has been steadily rising and local mouse population is being decimated and no doubt shaking in terror. Two young cats near a field. Who'd have guessed?

Anyway we bought them today as well as a new toy. Filled the air with cat nip. Katness's went on. A two person job. I was expecting her to scream the house down and go mental. As the one who found as a stray she's always been more anxious, but also by far the most vocal and slightly mental. Anyway she wouldnt let me stroke her afterwards, but didn't seem that fussed and engaged a bit with the mouse on a string.

Odin on the other hand has a lovely chilled nature and is very quite. In fact we though he had no meow for a long time (although i suspect is the most prolific killer). I held him whilst the collar was fitted and he stayed in my arms after like to was no thing. The moment he we down though he bolted out the cat flap and was running round in circles on the lawn. 

Katness however who I suspect possess far more low cunning returned a short while after going out with no collar and seems very pleased with herself.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 26, 2017)

I was getting rather worried about Odin. He's just turned up at the back door with a dead mouse and his collar still on. He's dead nervous though and won't come in. I've taken him food out and he's wolfed it down, so must have been hungry, but must be feeling slightly traumatised by the experience.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2017)

And the collar has obviously had no effect!!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## BigTom (Sep 26, 2017)

Look who I've just discovered in my garden outhouse



I've contacted a friend who will know the cat people* in my area, I'm moving house soon though and was going to get some cats/kittens so I think I've probably found them 
There's at least one more, I think two black ones but they hid (along with one of these two, the other sniffed my hand, the one with the slightly blacker markings) when I went to look in my outhouse to see how much stuff I need to take to the tip before I move house. Not sure how many there are. I probably would have had two cats, but if there are three, it'd be silly not to take the third as well, and if there are four, well what's the difference between three and four really? Five is probably too far. Probably.

They look healthy, no mewling, I haven't seen their mother but there's a long history of lots of feral cats that live in my area and are supported/neutered (*Help raise £500 to care for feral and stray cats in Balsall Heath, South Birmingham has also had a piece in an exhibition about the area Balsall Heath Biennale - Cat Gallery) so I'm assuming they are a litter from one of those cats. She's chosen a good place tbf, except for me moving and wanting to clear that all out next week guess that won't happen


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh look at them, so cute.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 26, 2017)

Gorgeous. When are you moving? They shouldn't be removed from their mother until ideally 12 weeks old, although some people say 8 weeks is okay (but I'm not so sure). Set up a webcam in there to keep track of them!


----------



## BigTom (Sep 26, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Gorgeous. When are you moving? They shouldn't be removed from their mother until ideally 12 weeks old, although some people say 8 weeks is okay (but I'm not so sure). Set up a webcam in there to keep track of them!



I don't have a date yet but I should know this week and everyone wants to move asap so it should be fairly quick, I'm thinking in the next couple of weeks. I will see what the cat people say, hopefully the people who are buying my house will be fine if I can't clear out the shed for a month or so after we move if they need to stay there, but will the cat people will try to catch the mother along with the kittens and house them somewhere until the kittens can leave their mother, or will they want to leave them in situ as long as it's clear the mother is around and taking care of them?

I'd almost love to set up a webcam but I definitely won't get around to it, even if I have the kit to do it, which I don't.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 27, 2017)

Visited Colin at my mum's today. He's behaving himself, he greeted me by offering a fist bump rather than studiously ignoring me or setting up a 'belly tickle ambush' and drawing blood in a blur of whirling, sharpened paw-blades. He's fine


----------



## hegley (Sep 27, 2017)

BigTom said:


> I probably would have had two cats, but if there are three, it'd be silly not to take the third as well, and if there are four, well what's the difference between three and four really?


Sound and logical kitteh maths.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 27, 2017)

hegley said:


> Sound and logical kitteh maths.



Well it turns out there are five (at least)

  

I have also seen their mother (who i disturbed when I went to get more photos check on them this morning), so that's good.

 

Friend is coming over this evening to have a look, I think she might bring food but should I get some during the day today? I'm feeding the mother not the kittens as they are not yet weaned right? So any adult cat food or is there something particular for breastfeeding mothers?

5 cats is probably too many. dissuade me urban (lol)


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 27, 2017)

Can you afford five lots of food, litter, five sets of neutering, other vet bills etc?


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 27, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Well it turns out there are five (at least)
> 
> View attachment 116501 View attachment 116502
> 
> ...



Naah; five cats is fine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 27, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Well it turns out there are five (at least)
> 
> View attachment 116501 View attachment 116502
> 
> ...



If you can afford the insurance, you should blatantly get 5. I wish I'd got more now. I've been sensibly dissuaded as introducing more to mix just wouldn't be harmonious, but having 5 little cats running around would be awesome.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 27, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> Can you afford five lots of food, litter, five sets of neutering, other vet bills etc?



probably, it's not like I have kids or anything, I don't really know as I'm about to move and have a mortgage, plus it's been a good few years since I've had cats and I can't remember roughly how much they cost each year. I'm pretty sure I'd be able to afford it.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 27, 2017)

BigTom said:


> probably, it's not like I have kids or anything, I don't really know as I'm about to move and have a mortgage, plus it's been a good few years since I've had cats and I can't remember roughly how much they cost each year. I'm pretty sure I'd be able to afford it.



I pay for my cat about:

£15/month food
£120/year worming and flea treatment
£50/year vaccinations
£7/month insurance

And obviously any unexpected vet bills (like when he's been scrapping and gets cut ) on top.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 27, 2017)

Who do you insure with colacubes and have you had to claim? We use petplan as they were recommended as the vet takes care of it and they just pay out, but I'm pretty sure we're paying a fair bit more then that.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 27, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Who do you insure with colacubes and have you had to claim? We use petplan as they were recommended as the vet takes care of it and they just pay out, but I'm pretty sure we're paying a fair bit more then that.



Animal Friends. We've not had to claim for the cat but we have had to for the dog and they were very good and efficient (our vet said when I told them who we were insured with them that they have a good rep). Although I've realised the level of cover we have might be a bit low as it only covers one illness up to £1000 and given how quickly we got up to nearly £600 when the dog had pancreatitis and was only in the vets for a day that we may have to up it when we come to renewal later this year, so it may go up a bit.

ETA - that's with a £99 excess, hence not being able to claim for the cat when he had a punch up as it came in under that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 27, 2017)

Well 36 hours in we have been forgiven. Got the normal jump on me purring this morning indicating that he wanted his breakfast, then had some quality lap tap.

He's now staring at me intently as we wants the chicken I'm preparing.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 27, 2017)

BigTom said:


> probably, it's not like I have kids or anything, I don't really know as I'm about to move and have a mortgage, plus it's been a good few years since I've had cats and I can't remember roughly how much they cost each year. I'm pretty sure I'd be able to afford it.



If you can and you’re happy to put the work in then fair enough, for me it’d be my worst nightmare.  If you go for it (dunno where you’re moving to either) but I highly recommend Fivelands Vet on the Moseley Road just before you get into the village. They are so lovely there. They do a deal when you neuter where they’ll chip at the same time.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 27, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> If you can and you’re happy to put the work in then fair enough, for me it’d be my worst nightmare.  If you go for it (dunno where you’re moving to either) but I highly recommend Fivelands Vet on the Moseley Road just before you get into the village. They are so lovely there. They do a deal when you neuter where they’ll chip at the same time.



I'm moving to the Stirchley end of Kings Heath, Fivelands was my vet for my previous cats and I agree they are excellent, but I don't know if I'll be able to go there (not least because I don't have a car so any vet trips will either be at the mercy of a friend or in a cat basket on the back of my bike so I want them as close as possible really).
oh the logistics of taking five cats to the vets by bike! That might actually stop me, lol. five cats defnitely not a nightmare but probably too much work to be fair. Although won't they just look after each other, with there being five of them?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 27, 2017)

BigTom said:


> I'm moving to the Stirchley end of Kings Heath, Fivelands was my vet for my previous cats and I agree they are excellent, but I don't know if I'll be able to go there (not least because I don't have a car so any vet trips will either be at the mercy of a friend or in a cat basket on the back of my bike so I want them as close as possible really).
> oh the logistics of taking five cats to the vets by bike! That might actually stop me, lol. five cats defnitely not a nightmare but probably too much work to be fair. Although won't they just look after each other, with there being five of them?



I'd love to see you kitchen in the morning with them waiting to be fed.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## stavros (Sep 27, 2017)

My arm got its first mauling for a while last night, as I selfishly tried to tie my shoelaces as they were being eaten.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 27, 2017)

My friend has just been round with Amy who is the person who did that gofundme I linked to earlier. They reckon the kittens are about 3 weeks, 4 at most, and that the mother is young and not feral, probably given to someone as a kitten then put outside. As I'm likely to move before the kittens can be separated from their mother, the plan is to use a trap to trap them all and for me to take them all with me to my new house, with me keeping 2 or 3 (or 4 or 5) of the kittens with the mother and other kittens being rehomed through friends/charities.

Although now I feel bad for the mother as she will be harder to rehouse than the kittens I'm sure.

Anyway, she ate 3 pouches of food tonight, and one of the kittens was eating as well though they are theoretically too young for that, which shows how hungry they were. They all look healthy and there was a dead rat in the outhouse so she is clearly catching some things, nowhere near enough though. Made a home for her with some straw in a covered litter tray (clean obv) I still had from my previous cats so hopefully they'll be warmer tonight (should have thought of that last night really, but it was quite a nice night last night, pouring with rain this evening, they are effectively inside though there's no door on the outhouse, there's four walls and a roof.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## petee (Sep 27, 2017)

BigTom said:


> My friend has just been round with Amy who is the person who did that gofundme I linked to earlier. They reckon the kittens are about 3 weeks, 4 at most, and that the mother is young and not feral, probably given to someone as a kitten then put outside. As I'm likely to move before the kittens can be separated from their mother, the plan is to use a trap to trap them all and for me to take them all with me to my new house, with me keeping 2 or 3 (or 4 or 5) of the kittens with the mother and other kittens being rehomed through friends/charities.
> 
> Although now I feel bad for the mother as she will be harder to rehouse than the kittens I'm sure.
> 
> Anyway, she ate 3 pouches of food tonight, and one of the kittens was eating as well though they are theoretically too young for that, which shows how hungry they were. They all look healthy and there was a dead rat in the outhouse so she is clearly catching some things, nowhere near enough though. Made a home for her with some straw in a covered litter tray (clean obv) I still had from my previous cats so hopefully they'll be warmer tonight (should have thought of that last night really, but it was quite a nice night last night, pouring with rain this evening, they are effectively inside though there's no door on the outhouse, there's four walls and a roof.



you're a good guy


----------



## Poi E (Sep 27, 2017)

You are the daddy


----------



## izz (Sep 28, 2017)

BigTom said:


> My friend has just been round with Amy who is the person who did that gofundme I linked to earlier. They reckon the kittens are about 3 weeks, 4 at most, and that the mother is young and not feral, probably given to someone as a kitten then put outside. As I'm likely to move before the kittens can be separated from their mother, the plan is to use a trap to trap them all and for me to take them all with me to my new house, with me keeping 2 or 3 (or 4 or 5) of the kittens with the mother and other kittens being rehomed through friends/charities.
> 
> Although now I feel bad for the mother as she will be harder to rehouse than the kittens I'm sure.
> 
> Anyway, she ate 3 pouches of food tonight, and one of the kittens was eating as well though they are theoretically too young for that, which shows how hungry they were. They all look healthy and there was a dead rat in the outhouse so she is clearly catching some things, nowhere near enough though. Made a home for her with some straw in a covered litter tray (clean obv) I still had from my previous cats so hopefully they'll be warmer tonight (should have thought of that last night really, but it was quite a nice night last night, pouring with rain this evening, they are effectively inside though there's no door on the outhouse, there's four walls and a roof.


good work, splendid work in fact. Do they have access to water ?

Why not keep mumma cat as well as some/all kittens ? She will be more difficult to rehome but not necessarily that much more, specially if she's cute


----------



## BigTom (Sep 28, 2017)

izz said:


> good work, splendid work in fact. Do they have access to water ?
> 
> Why not keep mumma cat as well as some/all kittens ? She will be more difficult to rehome but not necessarily that much more, specially if she's cute



 

bowl of water on the left there  there's a little "pond" in my garden and plenty of pots and things that gather rainwater so it won't have been a problem but I've made it simple anyway. Those two kittens sniffed at the food but didn't eat it, the tabby mewed at the mother though, a tiny little squeek, I expect they are all still hungry. When I went out this morning she hissed and started to move away but as soon as I opened the tin of cat food she came back and ate a little (stretched out to keep her back feet as far away as possible but she sniffed my hand whilst I was putting the food down, then hissed and backed off then immediately came back in for some food so I think she'll get more accepting of me quite quickly as I continue to feed her. After a few mouthfuls she then sat on the path nearby rather than going down the garden. She is now nesting on the towel in front of the cat box we made yesterday.


----------



## Thora (Sep 28, 2017)

Maybe they're a bit older than 3-4 weeks?  A friends of mine accidentally got 5 week old kittens (farm wanted to get rid and told her they were 8 weeks) and they were weaned by that age.  This is what 5 week olds looked like:


----------



## BigTom (Sep 28, 2017)

I wouldn't have a clue tbh, perhaps more photos would be useful here?
When I went back out this morning to see if she'd eaten all the food I put out, she hissed as I approached but as soon as she smelt/saw the food in my hand she stopped and as I was putting the food on the plate she butted my hand with her head  I believe that is catspeak for "you're mine human now dave". (the kitten didn't eat the food in the first pic)


----------



## izz (Sep 28, 2017)

Splendid work again there BigTom - if you're planning to move them son, maybe putting a cat carrier in there with blankies and feliway may be an idea, so's nobody gets too stressed ? I would just 'casually leave this here' at first, not too near.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 28, 2017)

and politically active at such a young age too


----------



## BigTom (Sep 28, 2017)

izz said:


> Splendid work again there BigTom - if you're planning to move them son, maybe putting a cat carrier in there with blankies and feliway may be an idea, so's nobody gets too stressed ? I would just 'casually leave this here' at first, not too near.



On Sunday, Amy the cat rescue lady is bringing round the trap which we'll leave open and I'll start feeding her in there, so when the move comes around she will be using it and hopefully just go in there after we've set the trap. It's good that she's touching me and letting me be near her as hopefully that will help reduce her stress when we do trap and move her as I can be around for some of it at least.



Puddy_Tat said:


> and politically active at such a young age too



they know the score


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 28, 2017)

these kittens are gonna be littered with fleas. get some flea drops for them.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 29, 2017)

idk what the score is with flea stuff for kittens this young, I will be guided by the cat rescue people on that one and they haven't mentioned it yet.

Mother is demanding strokes now when I go to feed her  kittens (some of them at least) are also eating.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 29, 2017)

BigTom said:


> idk what the score is with flea stuff for kittens this young, I will be guided by the cat rescue people on that one and they haven't mentioned it yet.
> 
> Mother is demanding strokes now when I go to feed her  kittens (some of them at least) are also eating.View attachment 116649 View attachment 116650 View attachment 116651



You know you want the whole family. 

Think the decent stuff is prescription only, so you'll want to get them to the vet when you can.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2017)

I second the idea of keeping the mum and a couple of the kittens. It'd be nice to have a family unit.

At what age to kittens / the mother abandon the family unit in the wild? I always worry the mother will be upset to have her kittens suddenly disappear, even if the kittens aren't too fussed because Big New Shiny World and all that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 29, 2017)

Also, absolutely stunning work on getting her to feel comfortable around you. Bravo


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2017)

Excellent work BigTom


----------



## BigTom (Sep 29, 2017)

MASSIVE TINY KITTEN NEWS
there are two black kittens. six in total!
I still haven't got them photographed together, nor all six together, but the facial markings are clearly different, even if the second photo is a bit crap.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 29, 2017)

BigTom the official Cat Daddy badge is in the post.
Anyone else see the story today of the Alaskan photographer guy who just looked out of the window to see a lynx and SEVEN kits larking about on his porch?


I would have died of excitement. LOOK AT THEIR FEET!!! <lynx make me shriek>


More lynxiness is available on his FB (Tim Newton Photographer) - no I don't know him, no connection.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 29, 2017)

If you get them as kittens do you think they'd make good house pets?

I'd blatantly start feeding them.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 29, 2017)

Omfg


----------



## petee (Sep 29, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> If you get them as kittens do you think they'd make good house pets?
> 
> I'd blatantly start feeding them.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> I would have died of excitement. LOOK AT THEIR FEET!!! <lynx make me shriek>
> View attachment 116701


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 29, 2017)

petee said:


>




It purrs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2017)

if you want purrs


----------



## BigTom (Sep 30, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'd love to see you kitchen in the morning with them waiting to be fed.



the kittens aren't waiting yet, just the mother but this was dinner last night:


 

Breakfast this morning:

 

and photographic evidence of six kittens:

 

So in terms of age I'm wondering if they are weaned because they are older than thought but small because the mother hasn't been producing enough milk (enough to keep all six alive though, which is impressive, but maybe undernourished so small) and/or it she's not producing enough milk they will wean earlier than usual because they are hungry.
six kittens!


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 30, 2017)

BigTom said:


> MASSIVE TINY KITTEN NEWS
> there are two black kittens. six in total!
> I still haven't got them photographed together, nor all six together, but the facial markings are clearly different, even if the second photo is a bit crap.
> View attachment 116696 View attachment 116697



Naaah, six kittens + mother if fine.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 30, 2017)

Omg kittens <3

Since Dixie went Dylan has been waking us up at 4am meowing so loud, we have been told by a friend who runs a cattery likely calling for Dixie, wondering where she is 

Wife was in pieces at the beginning of the week but things are getting easier now. We're saying at the moment we won't get another and it is defo too early. But Dylan is still young and my kitternal feelings may kick in sooner rather than later


----------



## T & P (Oct 1, 2017)

Yet another instance of our two boys happily cosying up together. This bromance would have been unthinkable in their early years


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 1, 2017)

I can't see owt T & P?


----------



## T & P (Oct 1, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I can't see owt T & P?


I know  Sometimes these image hosting websites produce weird and fucked up links. Trying to sort out...

ETA: should work now


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 1, 2017)

. Gorgeous T & P. My two (no longer here) eventually got close but not that cosy. Can't get into my PB account . Maybe later today.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 1, 2017)

little video for you this morning:


----------



## Libertad (Oct 1, 2017)

Little bit cute. Surprised that they haven't opened that bottle of fizz yet.


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2017)

I've met a new cat on my walk to work, who I think must've only just moved into one of the house backing onto a footpath I take. I saw her about ten metres ahead and could tell she was obviously on edge, so I bent down, rubbed my fingers together and kissed my teeth. She jumped up onto the adjoining wall so she had a good escape route in case I was a baddie. She sniffed my finger and within a minute she was all over me, purring very contentedly and brushing all around my hands.

I am the pussy-charmer.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2017)

Fuck you and your copy of Private Eye.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2017)

smmudge very sorry to hear about Dixie


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Fuck you and your copy of Private Eye.
> 
> View attachment 116875



(Continues for 94 minutes)


----------



## BigTom (Oct 5, 2017)

Some of the kittens are letting me be really close now, the first two are still a bit shy so I can only get close when they are eating and not great auto-focus on my camera.


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2017)

BigTom this is all very cute and exciting and I love the fact you're taking care of them and so on. All so lovely


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2017)

I didn't get my regular 4kg of fur jumping on my chest as soon as I woke up this morning, nor did she appear as was eating breakfast. It wasn't until I was drying myself and getting changed after my shower that there was scratching at the bathroom door.

I'm sure she'll correct this grave error tomorrow morning, hopefully not before my non-furry alarm goes off.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2017)

So cute BigTom !!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2017)

Trying to use the computer.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 6, 2017)

give his eyes a clean.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> give his eyes a clean.



Her. And they're always like that as soon as I clean them because she has very deep set eyes with deep tear duct things so they get very gunky. The vet is aware; it's something we monitor.


----------



## Thora (Oct 6, 2017)

My cat gets gunky eyes too, vet not bothered.  Luckily she let's me pick it off


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2017)

Thora said:


> My cat gets gunky eyes too, vet not bothered.  Luckily she let's me pick it off



I can pick it off if I convince her I'm just giving her some very loving face strokes. I tend to leave all but the very biggest and worst clumps though because they just come back a few hours later. 

Her right eye has been a bit more of a problem in the past couple of months. She sometimes keeps it a bit more closed, and it gets massive jelly-like goops in it, but the vet did a very thorough examination, with dye and all sorts, and found absolutely nothing wrong with it. At her first checkup after I got her a couple of years ago, the vet spotted she had unusually deep tear duct things, and another vet since then has spotted her eyelids look like they're going to roll outwards with time, and she has a little clump of fur under her right eye that gets very close to the eyeball -- all of which means I just pay attention to her eyes, and pop her to the vet if anything looks particularly worrying, and it's likely in the future she might need some kind of surgery and might be beset with additional problems, but for now she's fine and it just means extra gunk and the odd paw-rubbing-the-face moment.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 6, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Trying to use the computer.


These snapchat filters are getting out of hand!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 6, 2017)

Toby toes stalking a fly!!


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 6, 2017)

Thora said:


> My cat gets gunky eyes too, vet not bothered.  Luckily she let's me pick it off



Bella gets it ever morning but is happy for me to clean it. Chloe rarely gets it but is happy for me to sort it for her. It's the youngest rogue who is the fussy one.


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2017)

I think I stopped a proper fight breaking out this morning. Two cats down an alleyway were staring one another out, both with fuck-off massive bushy tails that they all get when spoiling for a fight. I've met one of them before and I think she recognised me and accepted my attention, whilst always being cautious of where the ginger fucker who was more scared of me was.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 6, 2017)

I think I've just fallen in love.....


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 7, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I think I've just fallen in love.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 117246 View attachment 117247



Oh yes, you have.


----------



## Manter (Oct 7, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I think I've just fallen in love.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 117246 View attachment 117247


Before I had a ragdoll and people would go on about how amazing they were I'd roll my eyes because they are just a cat.

But they are completely brilliant and bonkers, as well as beautiful


----------



## komodo (Oct 7, 2017)

Loves the cushion my friend made him a few years ago...


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2017)

komodo said:


> View attachment 117268 Loves the cushion my friend made him a few years ago...



That's unusual, as the usual feline response to things designed for cats is to not give a shit.

I saw Missy have a three-way face-off out the front of my house this morning. I think any potential scuffle was defused by people walking past. Seeing her next to two other cats just drummed home to me how tiny she is. She was also the cutest of the three, but then that goes without saying.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 7, 2017)

That is some serious cattitude.


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> That is some serious cattitude.



Yeah, there's a bit of Mumra The Ever-living in there.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 10, 2017)

Numbers said:


> This is our other 16 year old, well... he's 16 in 2.5 weeks.  This fella (Wolfie) has been through the absolute wars.. how he has survived is beyond me, but the vet recently gave him a clean bill of health  apart from being deaf.


Had to put my dear old buddy Wolfie to sleep y/day 
But, he was 17 1/2 so a proper good innings, he'd slowly/quickly deteriorated the last month, lost the use of his back legs on Saturday/Sunday, stopped eating, drinking and going to the toilet.

When his brother died last year an Urb kindly pm'd me and included this, which I believe another Urb had said to them, and I'll never forget.

"that the grief we feel for a pet is usually purely unalloyed sadness. There's no baggage, no ambiguity, no regrets. It is what it is, grief at the loss of a beloved companion."

RIP pal and thanks.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 10, 2017)

(((numbers)))


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 10, 2017)

So sorry numbers. X


----------



## Libertad (Oct 10, 2017)

Sorry to read this Numbers. Farewell Wolfie.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 10, 2017)

(((Numbers )))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 10, 2017)

((((Numbers ))))


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 10, 2017)

RIP Wolfie (((Numbers )))


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 10, 2017)

rest incessantly purring, Wolfie. So sorry Numbers.


----------



## oryx (Oct 10, 2017)

RIP your old boy


----------



## Numbers (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks all


----------



## Me76 (Oct 11, 2017)

Rip Wolfie. (((Numbers)))


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 11, 2017)

Anyone tried one of those wall/ceiling light show thingys on their cat? I got one a while back and filmed the girls reaction. Chloe was intrigued the most.  they were pretty interested in it for a while. Dug it out after a good while stored away in the cupboard. I'm gonna try again tonight


----------



## petee (Oct 11, 2017)

very sorry Numbers


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2017)

This whole writing stuff on the internet lark is quite hard when you have someone furry occupying your lap, expecting two-handed attention.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 12, 2017)

Cat in pram takes up space on Leeds bus 'forcing child to stand' | Metro News


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 12, 2017)

A cat-astrophe ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BigTom (Oct 12, 2017)

Moved the family indoors over the weekend, they are doing fine, only one dirty protest (i have feliway).


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 12, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Moved the family indoors over the weekend, they are doing fine, only one dirty protest (i have feliway).




I'm going to watch this again.....they're lovely!!


----------



## smmudge (Oct 12, 2017)

((Numbers)) sorry to hear about Wolfie  x


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh Numbers, so sorry about Wolfie. Hope you're holding up okay x


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 12, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Anyone tried one of those wall/ceiling light show thingys on their cat? I got one a while back and filmed the girls reaction. Chloe was intrigued the most.  they were pretty interested in it for a while. Dug it out after a good while stored away in the cupboard. I'm gonna try again tonight




This is literally the only reason we discovered electricity.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 12, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Moved the family indoors over the weekend, they are doing fine, only one dirty protest (i have feliway).




Look at them!!!

Has mum started to settle in as well? Do you get a sense of whether she's always been a stray, or if she's had a home before? 

You're a good person, BigTom


----------



## BigTom (Oct 12, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Look at them!!!
> 
> Has mum started to settle in as well? Do you get a sense of whether she's always been a stray, or if she's had a home before?
> 
> You're a good person, BigTom



Yeah, she has settled now, just needed a night or two.
We think that she was given to someone as a kitten then put outside and left. She doesn't know how to use a catflap (we discovered this for certain when we tried to trap her in the house and she went for the back door but instead of going out the catflap, jumped up to try to go through the window) so she's not had much of a home before. She's friendly though, wanting strokes etc so definitely been socialised as a kitten.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 12, 2017)

We're going to need a constant supply of photos and videos. Just to make sure you're living up to your new obligations.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 12, 2017)

Totally. When you get them to the vet are you going to have her neutered, cute as all the kittens are!


----------



## BigTom (Oct 12, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Totally. When you get them to the vet are you going to have her neutered, cute as all the kittens are!



yeah, of course, I've decided I'm going to keep her, along with two of the kittens probably, I just can't put her out of another house. I'll get all the kittens neutered/spayed as well before they go to their new homes* (one is already rehomed, the black one with the white stripe, and the tabby has a probably). 7 cats, even with 6 of them being kittens is fucking mad. I thought they would eat me out of house and home but they're going to shit me out of it first. They are eating about 12 pouches of food a day at the moment and could probably have more (I'm going to get some more food bowls and litter trays at the weekend). At least I'm no longer considering keeping more than 3 of them... unless the others don't find a home...

anyway, here's a couple of little videos of the black with white stripe kitten from last night.
apologies for the aspect ratio, I thought I was filming landscape




*e2a: if they are old enough, if not they will be going to responsible owners


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 12, 2017)

Stop buying pouches for a start. It's a dead expensive way to buy food and if you have multiple cats tins make sense as you will finish them in a day anyway.

Check out Zooplus if you want to start buying in bulk.

Love the videos.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 12, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Stop buying pouches for a start. It's a dead expensive way to buy food and if you have multiple cats tins make sense as you will finish them in a day anyway.
> 
> Check out Zooplus if you want to start buying in bulk.
> 
> Love the videos.



I should be moving house next week, at which point I can order a big bulk load of food. tins are heavy to carry but yes, I should stop with the pouches.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 12, 2017)

so, Vintage Paw if I were to go about setting up a webcam, do you know how this would actually be done on a technical(ish) level?
Would any webcam work? Like this? seems to be marketing for video calls so might not be good with fast movement? I wonder how wide angle the lens is as well and how much of the room it'd show. I have a background in video so it pains me to not do things right!

I have an old Windows XP computer that probably still works that could be dedicated to the task, or a windows 10 laptop, or could it run in the background of my desktop pc which is fairly hefty (use it for games eg: no man's sky, skyrim)?

Do you know what I'd need for software? Can I stream it via youtube or would something like periscope be better? I've never used live streaming services as I don't think people should be livestreaming video from protests but I remember periscope and something else being used I think.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh heck, I don't know I'm afraid. I've only used a windows webcam with skype, but just for calls, not for anything like that. 

I did just find this though: Set Up Your Own Puppy Cam in 6 Easy Steps

I googled "how webcam stream pets" -- there might be more links that are useful.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 12, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh heck, I don't know I'm afraid. I've only used a windows webcam with skype, but just for calls, not for anything like that.
> 
> I did just find this though: Set Up Your Own Puppy Cam in 6 Easy Steps
> 
> I googled "how webcam stream pets" -- there might be more links that are useful.



Cheers, I will have a google myself.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 12, 2017)

Great work BigTom ! that second video ... well... let's just say it may be a good thing that the vlog cutethingsfallingasleep.com has I think been terminated 'cos it would have been an automatic winner. Also excellent that you've got the dust sheets down . Gorgeous kittens and you are being the greatest hoomin to them. It's all lovely.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 12, 2017)

Great stuff fellow cat worker! You should be able to get some help with the neutering costs if you ask the Cats' Protection League BigTom.


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2017)

I almost managed the whole of both Apprentice programmes last night with Missy putting a lot of her weight on my ever-filling bladder, but I bailed about 5 minutes from the end to prevent a nasty accident.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 13, 2017)

The whole family having breakfast together this morning:



and then sleep


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 13, 2017)

Love the videos BigTom


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2017)

No, you little shit, you do not walk all over my brand new laptop, and then do that "I'm oh so innocent" look!


----------



## moose (Oct 13, 2017)

BigTom said:


> so, Vintage PawDo you know what I'd need for software? Can I stream it via youtube or would something like periscope be better? I've never used live streaming services as I don't think people should be livestreaming video from protests but I remember periscope and something else being used I think.


King of kittencams, John at Critter Room The Critter Room has some tech info posted somewhere, but I can't just see it right now. I'll keep looking!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 14, 2017)

Sushi, ignoring my advances.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 14, 2017)

The cats are getting on well, and Sunny's finally found a mouse she can catch.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2017)

scifisam said:


> The cats are getting on well, and Sunny's finally found a mouse she can catch.
> View attachment 117789 View attachment 117790


Love your cushions!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2017)

They match the cat


----------



## stavros (Oct 14, 2017)

It must've been a heavy night, because Missy is doing a serious quantity of sleeping today, even for a cat.


----------



## hegley (Oct 14, 2017)

In case anyone in Croydon area can help out ...
">


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2017)

Very loving Ozzie this morning.


----------



## Thora (Oct 15, 2017)

How do you cope with the stress of letting a kitten out at the beginning?  The first time Daisy got out she disappeared for 24 hours and a neighbour found her trapped in a garage.  I can't cope with it


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 15, 2017)

Thora said:


> How do you cope with the stress of letting a kitten out at the beginning?  The first time Daisy got out she disappeared for 24 hours and a neighbour found her trapped in a garage.  I can't cope with it



Gin?! 

Let them out when they’re hungry initially, it reduces the chances of them wandering too far. So either don’t feed the morning meal or let out close to tea time until you feel she knows her way around well. You can train cats to come when you call - start this indoors in a room with the door closed, say her name and give her a treat at the same time a few times, then stand a tiny bit away, say her name and when she comes give the treat. Slowly expand the space. When we rattle a treat packet when the cats out most of the time she comes flying back. Not fool proof if they’re trapped in a shed though tbf.


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2017)

I was doing some gardening out the front this afternoon when the less friendly cat from next door came to see me. Unlike her housemate, she's always been a bit disinterested in me, so was only willing to sniff my finger before sauntering on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2017)

Try to keep your cats in over the next couple of days, what with the bad weather coming.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 15, 2017)

Not sure how easy it is to see but one of the kittens is asleep across the back of the mother's neck


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 15, 2017)

So sweet


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 15, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Not sure how easy it is to see but one of the kittens is asleep across the back of the mother's neck
> 
> View attachment 117887



Awwwww


----------



## BigTom (Oct 16, 2017)

some video from last night (from 3-4minutes onwards they are just going to sleep)


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2017)

Update: So Ziggy is now free to roam the high level balconies of my block, which is does with so much gusto that the flat has now been relegated to feeding station/bedroom. I keep him in last thing at night though and he seems happy with that arrangement.

He's taken a liking to the pile of gardening soil on the balcony as his preferred toilet spot, which has already resulted in big savings in the cat litter department, although at some point I'm going to have to pick out the, err, 'nuggets' before it starts to whiff. 

He's very affectionate when it suits, but there's no way I can get him to sit on my lap, even though he'll happily sprawl inches from the keyboard when I'm working.


----------



## petee (Oct 16, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Not sure how easy it is to see but one of the kittens is asleep across the back of the mother's neck
> 
> View attachment 117887


they look nicely settled in now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

Have you started to give them names, BigTom?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Have you started to give them names, BigTom?



No, not knowing which I'll be keeping and also inertia, I haven't named any of them.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2017)

If I had a plethora of kitties I'd continue the naming of theme that I started with Odin. It still amuses me, but I'm easily pleased.

Odin is in the bath etc.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

BigTom said:


> No, not knowing which I'll be keeping and also inertia, I haven't named any of them.



I can sense an urban competition thread coming on


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 16, 2017)

Was getting ready to head out to brixton the other day. Before I leave, I always to a visual head count to check all three of my girls are in the flat. This is done because I let them out onto the communal stairway everyday and dont want to mistakenly leave one out there while I head out. So Rogue and Chloe were accounted for. But I couldn't locate Bella. Rushed to the stairways. Checked up and downstairs. Ran back in. Checked inside the sofa bed, bathroom, under the bed, in the kitchen cupboards (I often leave them open for them to hide in).  Panic began to set in. Did she walk outside without me noticing (highly unlikely as they are indoor cats and scared to go outside-but still the thought wouldn't go away). I then thought to myself, could she be where I store my socks and underwear. Lifted the cover and there she was:


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2017)

It's so fucking awkward posting on here when it has been decided that one's lap must be occupied.

Someone needs to invent some kind of piping system which allows you to go for a piss when you have pussycat on your lap who's very happy with the existing arrangement.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 16, 2017)

You've got to teach them who's boss. With respect to the cat's respite from its arduous duties, I maintain half a dozen resting spots, which increases slightly the chance of having my lap free.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2017)

I like having her on my lap though. If she's on for a long session, she always takes the same trajectory: start on predominantly on my right thigh; do some stretching with one paw and clawing with the other; fall asleep and dream; wake up; switch to left thigh; repeat; wake up; shuffle round so she's facing me; thoroughly lick herself; and finally bask in my adoration.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 17, 2017)

One kitten this morning has found that the back of my calf makes an excellent hiding place. I need some thick socks and thicker trousers


----------



## scifisam (Oct 17, 2017)

I really like that someone called BigTom is looking after a load of kittens


----------



## Chz (Oct 17, 2017)

*sigh*
The Kitten (Bernard, but really we call him Kitten) has been throwing up for a week now. Vet gave him an anti-emetic and some antibiotics on Sunday and he kept the food down until early this morning. At least it's stopped flying out _both_ ends. It was horrible earlier on - butt mucous everywhere. He still throws up foam and bile when there's nothing left. Gave him some new kibble that he liked around 2am and he kept it until the gooshy food this morning. He took one sniff, heaved and threw up the half-digested kibble all over the gooshy food. 

On the other hand, he's perkier than he was Saturday and cats do throw up a lot. It's just worrisome when they're little and don't have a lot of spare mass to burn. He's pretty scrawny now.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 18, 2017)

Do you like my new shoes?


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 18, 2017)

I very much like your new shoes. A few years back this lady became internet famous for her kitten-bobbled jeans:


(there was a video where she strode around the kitchen with them still clinging on ...
needless to say, responsible cat owner/breeder/trainers say: nip this behaviour in the bud, because it's a great fun game for them, but not much fun for the hoomins once they are full sized cats and want to keep playing it.)


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 18, 2017)

BigTom said:


> View attachment 118065
> 
> Do you like my new shoes?




Ha ha .... They're lovely...and warm too probably


----------



## izz (Oct 18, 2017)

Chz said:


> *sigh*
> The Kitten (Bernard, but really we call him Kitten) has been throwing up for a week now. Vet gave him an anti-emetic and some antibiotics on Sunday and he kept the food down until early this morning. At least it's stopped flying out _both_ ends. It was horrible earlier on - butt mucous everywhere. He still throws up foam and bile when there's nothing left. Gave him some new kibble that he liked around 2am and he kept it until the gooshy food this morning. He took one sniff, heaved and threw up the half-digested kibble all over the gooshy food.
> 
> On the other hand, he's perkier than he was Saturday and cats do throw up a lot. It's just worrisome when they're little and don't have a lot of spare mass to burn. He's pretty scrawny now.


Is Bernard on special kitten food ? Is it being supplemented by kittymilk ? Can you take Bernard to a vet ? Apologies if not, I don't know your personal situation.


----------



## Thora (Oct 18, 2017)

Chz said:


> *sigh*
> The Kitten (Bernard, but really we call him Kitten) has been throwing up for a week now. Vet gave him an anti-emetic and some antibiotics on Sunday and he kept the food down until early this morning. At least it's stopped flying out _both_ ends. It was horrible earlier on - butt mucous everywhere. He still throws up foam and bile when there's nothing left. Gave him some new kibble that he liked around 2am and he kept it until the gooshy food this morning. He took one sniff, heaved and threw up the half-digested kibble all over the gooshy food.
> 
> On the other hand, he's perkier than he was Saturday and cats do throw up a lot. It's just worrisome when they're little and don't have a lot of spare mass to burn. He's pretty scrawny now.


I was going to ask a similar question - since getting trapped in a garage Friday/Saturday Daisy has had diarrhea and vommed once.  She's drinking lots and is off her food (just giving her cooked chicken at the moment).  Not sure whether to take her to the vets or not.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 18, 2017)

Prolonged diarrhoea should be seen to at the vet. They can become dehydrated very fast, and will be losing nutrients as well. I'd definitely take her if there's been no improvement by now.


----------



## Thora (Oct 18, 2017)

Do you think she needs to go tomorrow or could it wait til Monday?  She doesn't seem overly I'll, still active and playful.


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2017)

I got a 5am pummeling this morning, as Missy leapt on top of me and started pawing and nuzzling, complete with a very audible purr. I indulged her for a short while before thinking, what the fuck am I doing? Sleep is precious on a work day.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 18, 2017)

stavros said:


> I got a 5am pummeling this morning, as Missy leapt on top of me and started pawing and nuzzling, complete with a very audible purr. I indulged her for a short while before thinking, what the fuck am I doing? Sleep is precious on a work day.


Do you not have doors in your house?  I love our cats to bits, but they stay shut downstairs at night.  There is no way we would put up with cats coming and waking us up.  It was bad enough when our daughter used to do that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Do you not have doors in your house?  I love our cats to bits, but they stay shut downstairs at night.  There is no way we would put up with cats coming and waking us up.  It was bad enough when our daughter used to do that.



We tried that and had to deal with shredded carpet and howling.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 18, 2017)

Toby toes loves the bucket part of this cat tree thing.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## moose (Oct 19, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 117904


He's very handsome. I've never had a cat voluntarily sit on my knee till they were older than he is - too much other stuff to fill their time.


----------



## izz (Oct 19, 2017)

Thora said:


> Do you think she needs to go tomorrow or could it wait til Monday?  She doesn't seem overly I'll, still active and playful.


If she got trapped in a garage she may have ingested stuff really bad for her like oil say, if it was me she'd have already been to the vet. Why not give the vet a call ?


----------



## Chz (Oct 19, 2017)

izz said:


> Is Bernard on special kitten food ? Is it being supplemented by kittymilk ? Can you take Bernard to a vet ? Apologies if not, I don't know your personal situation.


Oh, we'd got him some fancy, 90%+ meat stuff which did seem to help in that he was only throwing up white foam and the food appeared to have been digested. Tried some kibble, but he was so hungry that he wolfed it down and back up it came. He always hated kitten milk.

Been to the vet last night and they kept him on a drip. Scan turned up nothing, so not a blockage (I think he'd be _much_ sicker after a week if that was the case). Just not sure if it's a poisoning or kitty flu or something else. Poor thing, he's only 6 months and doesn't have the reserve weight for this. They were amazed he's still at his castration weight from over a month back. (I'm certain he _was_ bigger than that before this happened) Had a bit of a fever, too.

Thing I learned - they can read temperature off the microchip these days. He had a mild fever.


----------



## izz (Oct 19, 2017)

Poor Bernard, I hope he makes a full recovery Chz


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 19, 2017)

Chz said:


> Oh, we'd got him some fancy, 90%+ meat stuff which did seem to help in that he was only throwing up white foam and the food appeared to have been digested. Tried some kibble, but he was so hungry that he wolfed it down and back up it came. He always hated kitten milk.
> 
> Been to the vet last night and they kept him on a drip. Scan turned up nothing, so not a blockage (I think he'd be _much_ sicker after a week if that was the case). Just not sure if it's a poisoning or kitty flu or something else. Poor thing, he's only 6 months and doesn't have the reserve weight for this. They were amazed he's still at his castration weight from over a month back. (I'm certain he _was_ bigger than that before this happened) Had a bit of a fever, too.
> 
> Thing I learned - they can read temperature off the microchip these days. He had a mild fever.



Has he had his injections? One of the things they inject for in the annual booster is running rampant in my area at the moment apparently. Can't remember which thing (they immunise for a couple of things), but it's spread generally through the environment rather than direct contact between cats, and can be active in the environment for a year.

The 90% meat stuff might be a clue that it's dietary. Maybe he's allergic to grains and cereals? It's a relatively common thing it seems. There are quite a few grain-free wet and dry foods available these days, particularly from places like zooplus. 

My understanding is that an elimination diet is how you work it out. Giving them solely something without grains and with only a single source of protein for a few weeks until they're stable, and then introducing other foods one at  a time to see what happens. There are specific foods you can get for this, that ensure they still have all the vits and minerals they need. You can't, for example, just give home cooked chicken for any length of time because it's missing the well-rounded stuff they need and they can become quite poorly. One particular thing to always make sure they have is taurine - it's often added as a supplement to cat foods because it occurs in bone and other bits of food animals that don't always make it into the pet foods.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 19, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 117904
> 
> Update: So Ziggy is now free to roam the high level balconies of my block, which is does with so much gusto that the flat has now been relegated to feeding station/bedroom. I keep him in last thing at night though and he seems happy with that arrangement.
> 
> ...



Train him.  Get him used to being picked up for short periods of time and once he's comfortable with that start plonking him on your lap for short periods of time.  He'll jump straight off at first but with patience and persistence you'll get there eventually.  Took about 3 years before our old cat Max would sit on us, but he was much older when we got him and wasn't used to much in the way of human interaction.

That said it's not a problem we have with our current cat who hates absolutely everything in the animal kingdom, except for humans who he FUCKING LOVES


----------



## Thora (Oct 19, 2017)

izz said:


> If she got trapped in a garage she may have ingested stuff really bad for her like oil say, if it was me she'd have already been to the vet. Why not give the vet a call ?


Mr Thora has very reluctantly agreed to take her to the vet tonight.


----------



## Chz (Oct 19, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Has he had his injections? One of the things they inject for in the annual booster is running rampant in my area at the moment apparently. Can't remember which thing (they immunise for a couple of things), but it's spread generally through the environment rather than direct contact between cats, and can be active in the environment for a year.
> 
> The 90% meat stuff might be a clue that it's dietary. Maybe he's allergic to grains and cereals? It's a relatively common thing it seems. There are quite a few grain-free wet and dry foods available these days, particularly from places like zooplus.
> 
> My understanding is that an elimination diet is how you work it out. Giving them solely something without grains and with only a single source of protein for a few weeks until they're stable, and then introducing other foods one at  a time to see what happens. There are specific foods you can get for this, that ensure they still have all the vits and minerals they need. You can't, for example, just give home cooked chicken for any length of time because it's missing the well-rounded stuff they need and they can become quite poorly. One particular thing to always make sure they have is taurine - it's often added as a supplement to cat foods because it occurs in bone and other bits of food animals that don't always make it into the pet foods.


I don't think it's diet, since it came from out of the blue that he was spewing out both ends. Quite probably a virus, or ate the wrong thing is my thinking. He's had his kitten shots, but I'm not sure what was in all of them. I should really pay more attention!  The fancy meat is just because he needs less of it to get the necessary nutrients, so hopefully he's digested most of it when it comes time to start yakking. I mean, the kibble is fancy-pants stuff too but it takes longer to digest. Which is normally good (keep 'em full), but not in this case.


----------



## izz (Oct 19, 2017)

editor, agree with colacubes up there - it's good to get him socialised as much as possible as soon as possible in case you need to take him to the vet, much less traumatic on you both. You could try administering a dreamie when you get him on you.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

izz said:


> editor, agree with colacubes up there - it's good to get him socialised as much as possible as soon as possible in case you need to take him to the vet, much less traumatic on you both. You could try administering a dreamie when you get him on you.


Well, he is slowly getting more used to being picked up and cuddled for a bit. Max cuddle time used to be in the milliseconds, but now it's anything up to three minutes!

He can also be ridiculously affectionate when it suits and if there's not an important cardboard box to attend to.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2017)

Ours very rarely come sit on us, but are both still quite young. They do clearly like affection and I pick them up quite regularly.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Do you not have doors in your house?  I love our cats to bits, but they stay shut downstairs at night.  There is no way we would put up with cats coming and waking us up.  It was bad enough when our daughter used to do that.



I shut the door on her first night here, but the howling and door-scratching was worse than anything she's ever managed when allowed access.

After a few months off killing, I was brought a fuck-off huge pigeon as a present this afternoon. I have now idea how she got it through the car flap. She was also very resistant to letting go of it, and it took a bit of wrestling, with accompanied growling, to get it off her.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2017)

stavros said:


> I shut the door on her first night here, but the howling and door-scratching was worse than anything she's ever managed when allowed access.
> 
> After a few months off killing, I was brought a fuck-off huge pigeon as a present this afternoon. I have now idea how she got it through the car flap. She was also very resistant to letting go of it, and it took a bit of wrestling, with accompanied growling, to get it off her.



Have you tried a collar? Ours fucking hated it for 24 hours and brought back a dead mouse as a fuck you, but since then the body count has gone till almost nothing.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't have too much of a problem with the killing, as apart from a few feathers she does it quite cleanly, with no blood, and as I said it's pretty rare anyway.

She would hate a collar. Her favourite stroke is finger-tip rubbing of the back of her neck, and a collar would very much get in the way of that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2017)

the mogs i used to live with both had collars with bells, and i got a mouse (or selected squishy bits of mouse) on the kitchen floor more or less daily and birds were not unknown.

this from the one who was a hunter.   the other mog caught a mouse once, but i think he wanted to keep it as a pet...


----------



## Thora (Oct 20, 2017)

Seems the cat has giardia, she lost loads of weight and her shit absolutely stinks.  Vet is moderately concerned about her and wants to see her again this evening.  We have to syringe medicine into her and she has special food.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2017)

Poor little mite. Good that you've got it diagnosed now and can treat her appropriately. Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2017)

This bucket has been under stairs ever since Missy moved in 18 months ago, so it was a little surprising this evening when she decided to see what it was like sitting in it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2017)

Thora said:


> Seems the cat has giardia, she lost loads of weight and her shit absolutely stinks.  Vet is moderately concerned about her and wants to see her again this evening.  We have to syringe medicine into her and she has special food.


get well soon, kitty


----------



## BigTom (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes, the heating is on


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 20, 2017)

Indoor cat learning curve on optimum trajectory - check. 
Glad the kitten mission is working out BigTom


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 20, 2017)

BigTom said:


> View attachment 118339
> 
> Yes, the heating is on



Awww..ha ha ha.....


----------



## Thora (Oct 21, 2017)

Argh Daisy is really ill.  She now has anti biotic tablets as well as wormer and I've had to shut her in my ensuite because she is just shitting constantly.  I had to give her a bath today (and she let me!) and I've been having to shower every time I go in to see her.  She's miserable shut in there and keeps crying but I have 3 kids including a newborn and Mr Thora is off working long shifts all week and I just can't deal with more shit everywhere


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 21, 2017)

Poor Daisy


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 21, 2017)

(((Thora ))) and (((Daisy)))


----------



## scifisam (Oct 21, 2017)

Aw, poor Daisy. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Chz (Oct 21, 2017)

Well after a week of the puking and shitting, Bernie seems better. Of course, that's while we're around at the weekend and can hand out food 10x daily in tiny amounts. Not sure how he'll handle rationing himself during the week. Hopefully his eating gets back to normal by then... Right now, after being sick for a week, he's just so ravenous he'll make himself puke by eating too fast.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 22, 2017)

couple of videos from this morning of the kittens haring around


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2017)

squee


----------



## stavros (Oct 22, 2017)

Missy was lying on my chest first thing this morning, doing the customary nuzzling and pawing. As subtly as I could, I reached for the flea drop pipette, yet as I clicked it she bolted instantaneously. That noise must turn the alarm bells up to 11.

I eventually got hold of her downstairs, administered the drops much to her frustration, and then gave her a little bit of tuna as a peace offering. It seemed to placate her.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 22, 2017)

stavros said:


> Missy was lying on my chest first thing this morning, doing the customary nuzzling and pawing. As subtly as I could, I reached for the flea drop pipette, yet as I clicked it she bolted instantaneously. That noise must turn the alarm bells up to 11.
> 
> I eventually got hold of her downstairs, administered the drops much to her frustration, and then gave her a little bit of tuna as a peace offering. It seemed to placate her.



We use a syringe (minus needle of course). Load it up in a different room, find a sleeping cat and wham! You can certainly deliver it very quickly. Although sometimes the second cat is deeply suspicious, but can normally be placated with Dreamies. 

Other advantage is that we buy the stuff for a small dog and split using the measurements. Don't think the Vet is supposed to do that, so fair play to him.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 23, 2017)

Come back after a week away and Dylan is enjoying some long overdue attention! (You don't need sound it's just adverts lol)


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Come back after a week away and Dylan is enjoying some long overdue attention! (You don't need sound it's just adverts lol)




But without the sound you don't get that deep rumble of feline happiness.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 23, 2017)

BigTom said:


> couple of videos from this morning of the kittens haring around





I love that you have set up the entire room for them...
Great videos


----------



## BigTom (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 24, 2017)

Katniss in an unusually untidy sleeping pose. She's normally very tucked in and neat. It's Odin who sprawls all over the place. They do like that chair though.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2017)

Cat Zebra!?! 
very silly


----------



## Saffy (Oct 24, 2017)

We have a little friend who comes to see us at night time. We've called him Dave.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 24, 2017)

Toby Toes says Hello!!


----------



## Cloo (Oct 24, 2017)

Joked after we ordered our new carpet that cat would be sick on it straight away.

Carpet fitted yesterday evening... Woke up this morning and cat had hacked out massive furball and about half a cupful of general liquid grossness onto it.  Fortunately the salesman's assurance that it was liquid repellent was bourne out.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm in Catania, Sicily and got two lots of kitteh action today  

This black beast in the roman amphitheatre

 

And a tribe of kittens in the park.  There are actually 6.  The two in the bushes are four!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 24, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby Toes says Hello!!
> 
> View attachment 118663


 

Ooh hello Tobytoes....not seen you in a while.....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 24, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Ooh hello Tobytoes....not seen you in a while.....


He said he's a very busy boy!!   He doesn't have time to pose for me    x


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2017)

Cloo said:


> Joked after we ordered our new carpet that cat would be sick on it straight away.
> 
> Carpet fitted yesterday evening... Woke up this morning and cat had hacked out massive furball and about half a cupful of general liquid grossness onto it.  Fortunately the salesman's assurance that it was liquid repellent was bourne out.



One of my mum's favourite stories is of the evening I spent at some club with my cousin, and upon returning to my aunt and uncle's house all the sweets my cousin had force fed me returned in epic fashion all over their brand-new-that-day carpet, despite my uncle's valiant efforts in chasing me around the room with a waste paper bin.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 24, 2017)

Noticed this yesterday whilst out with my dog. Its hidden in amongst a thicket of rhododendrons (I live on the grounds of an old seminary) Caught a glimpse of a tiny kitten!
 
Went back before armed with dreamies and Sat patiently. Not long before an appearance. 
 
Then another 
 
5 kittens in total. 
Suddenly a man and a woman appeared asking who I was etc. Turns out they were from the St cuthberts society who do the gardens and the cats were donated by the CPL to control the amount of rabbits eating cuthberts plants. I was concerned about the mother who wasnt putting any weight on her front paw, he told me we can't check her out cos she's feral. Funny I said,  I've just had her in my arms and she ate a treat straight from my fingers. So I picked her up again and checked for thorns etc and nothing there. I told them to get it looked at but they didn't look bothered. Got slightly heated at one point. I'm going to check back on them tomorrow. 
Anyone else think it's a strange thing for the CPL to do? Should I ring tomorrow and enquire. There was plenty of food and water so they are not going hungry. 
Here's the mother with the poorly paw.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 24, 2017)

Was it toggle who knew about cats protection things?


----------



## pogofish (Oct 24, 2017)

the fluffy timeshare cat put-in its first appearance for a couple of weeks today - lining-up with my two for a bit of breakfast but it wasn't very hungry.

Its been battling - a big abcess on the side of its neck. Still solid bit the inflamation seems to have subsided plus all the fur has come off.  So it didn't mind my examining it too much but I don't really want to be draining pus from someone else's cat, so I hope they take it to a vet soon!  

On friday, a little frindly black tomcat made my aquaintance - he's a fighter, very battered around the head!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2017)

I was planning on booting up the old laptop earlier, but Peggy had other ideas.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 25, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Noticed this yesterday whilst out with my dog. Its hidden in amongst a thicket of rhododendrons (I live on the grounds of an old seminary) Caught a glimpse of a tiny kitten!
> View attachment 118681
> Went back before armed with dreamies and Sat patiently. Not long before an appearance.
> View attachment 118682
> ...



You should defo enquire. the injured one is concerning


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 25, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was planning on booting up the old laptop earlier, but Peggy had other ideas.



THOU SHALL NOT PASS...WORD


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 25, 2017)

*Where's that blasted fly.  Was here just now!!*


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 25, 2017)

Tobytoes is my little kitten crush.... I love his cute little face


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 25, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Tobytoes is my little kitten crush.... I love his cute little face


He's a darling boy.  Can also be a bloody pain in the ass.


----------



## oryx (Oct 25, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> He's a darling boy.  Can also be a bloody pain in the ass.


I had got really used to having older cats the last time I got a kitten (which was 2005). I forgot just how lively and naughty kittens are.

'Kitten' is now twelve and sulking by the back door after a failed attempt to give her a pill! I still remember the time she slapped me in the face, the time she learned how to use the cat flap before she was meant to, just as I was about to go on holiday, and the time she pulled down a mantelpiece, sending vases, candlesticks etc. flying round the room...

The last time we got a cat, we got an adult rescue cat who is well-behaved and although he has had his problems (puking, over-grooming, howling at night) he's generally quite quiet. 

Actually, come to think of it, I'd rather have a kitten climbing up my leg/the curtains than the howling! Luckily he has laid off doing that for a while.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 25, 2017)

oryx said:


> I had got really used to having older cats the last time I got a kitten (which was 2005). *I forgot just how lively and naughty kittens are.*


Oh so had I.  Little devil is into everything.  I find it really interesting that you can tell when they are going to have a mad half hour.  Their eyes get really wide.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 25, 2017)

First time any of the kittens have actually sat on my lap, white one first and attracted the black one. Not for long before they went to play fight of course. I've been trying to pick them all up every day to help socialise them and it's working with these two.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 25, 2017)

BigTom said:


> First time any of the kittens have actually sat on my lap, white one first and attracted the black one. Not for long before they went to play fight of course. I've been trying to pick them all up every day to help socialise them and it's working with these two.
> View attachment 118762




Very cute


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2017)

The temptation to keep them all must be crazy strong.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 25, 2017)

And in the tradition of all good nature programs, here they are playing after sitting on my lap:



(this was actually from this morning)


----------



## BigTom (Oct 25, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> The temptation to keep them all must be crazy strong.



Sort of. 7 cats is definitely too many. It'd be easier once they were going outside and I didn't need to worry about litter trays (at least not so much). At the moment I have homes for all the kittens but 4 of those are only provisional and if I'm honest I'm hoping two of them change their mind. I was trying to get one more homed but three people asked at once so I just let it happen as it means they are all sorted. I do want to keep all of them obviously but I also know it's definitely not a good plan.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 25, 2017)

We’ve got three and they’re outdoor with a good area to roam but they still need a lot of attention and it’s definately enough!


----------



## izz (Oct 25, 2017)

BigTom - but if they go to people you know you can always visit


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 25, 2017)

Can I ask a question re introducing cats to a cat house. Girlfriend moved  in this weekend, bringing her two cats with her. 

Ive also got a cat, hes a big tom cat, bit of a bruiser. 

For the last 24 hrs we've had GFs two cats in the bedroom, with their food and litter tray. 

How long would  you  keep them apart?

I keep bringing the other cats blankets down  and mine keeps sniffing it - he definitely knows something is up.

Ive suggested to GF that when mines out we should let hers have a wander around the house - is this a good idea?

Are they going  to start  battling?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 25, 2017)

Not a cat bed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 25, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Not a cat bed



you don't get it.

everything is a cat bed.

except anything you get intending it to be a cat bed.

the principle is similar with cat toys...



craigxcraig said:


> Can I ask a question re introducing cats to a cat house



cats protection have some advice on this sort of thing here.  hope it goes well


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2017)

Far be it from me to question an expert on how to sleep, but how can this be comfortable?


----------



## craigxcraig (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks Puddy_Tat


----------



## Hollis (Oct 25, 2017)

Weird one today:  My cat always goes outside for a crap... I've had a litter tray indoors but he never uses the thing.

Today, he starts using it.. 

I'm wondering if they're some other cats outside scaring him, dunno what else it could be?


----------



## Thora (Oct 25, 2017)

Daisy is feeling pushed out by the baby


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 25, 2017)

Hollis said:


> Weird one today:  My cat always goes outside for a crap... I've had a litter tray indoors but he never uses the thing.
> 
> Today, he starts using it..
> 
> I'm wondering if they're some other cats outside scaring him, dunno what else it could be?



when i lived with mogs, it tended only to get used in very bad weather.  once or twice otherwise - may have been an 'i'm not going to make it outside in time' moment


----------



## Me76 (Oct 26, 2017)

Upset Ozzie this morning as I was changing the bed clothes.  I was getting the new bedding out of the drawer (that doesn't have a front) but didn't realise she was in there having a kip.  I got the dirtiest look.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 26, 2017)

Strange positions my cat sleeps in pt 4

 

Pt 5


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Chloe watching......


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 27, 2017)

Tired Tobytoes.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 27, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Tired Tobytoes.
> 
> View attachment 118938




Awww 
All that being busy does catch up.....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2017)

happy black cat day to the monochrome felines of urban


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 27, 2017)

this appeared on my facebook homepage today. One of those memories posts that facebook forces on you. my girls as babies three years go and as grown adult women .  I had forgotten about this photo. interesting they are together in the same spot.


----------



## oryx (Oct 27, 2017)

What beautiful girls!


----------



## petee (Oct 28, 2017)

Thora said:


> Daisy is feeling pushed out by the baby
> 
> View attachment 118782 View attachment 118783


you mean boudicaa?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 29, 2017)

It might take some effort to see it, but two cats (Crying Cat and another white one) decided to try to walk along our side fence today, and Moonie couldn't possibly allow that. Sunny and and sat behind her to back her up (she's just moved to the tree in this photo) but it was Moonie sitting stock still and staring that made the cats scarper. The white cat was hissing and arching its back and being all pudemup but Moonie just sat and said NO


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2017)

today is national cat day


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2017)

I had a massive telly marathon yesterday, with Strictly and lots of football, and Missy spent the vast majority of it placed smugly on my lap.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 29, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Noticed this yesterday whilst out with my dog. Its hidden in amongst a thicket of rhododendrons (I live on the grounds of an old seminary) Caught a glimpse of a tiny kitten!
> View attachment 118681
> Went back before armed with dreamies and Sat patiently. Not long before an appearance.
> View attachment 118682
> ...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 29, 2017)

Love my little Mr Toes.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 29, 2017)

What's nice is when we've been away Odin runs out to greet us, even though the cars are parked a fair way from the house. This time we bought home a big new box for him to jump straight into the moment it came of the roof rack. 

 

The next day and despite me using the hose and generally doing lots of cleaning in the area he still wanted to be involved.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 29, 2017)

The Orson hasn't left the bed today. Although I was a little miffed when I got out of the bath and he had his head on my pillow as if he was being me.

ETA.  And I picked up Ozzie twice today and she didn't complain at all.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2017)

Me76 said:


> and he had his head on my pillow as if he was being me.


----------



## Chz (Oct 30, 2017)

We'd _thought_ the 20 year-old could manage to look after a kitten for 5 days.

Came home to this.


----------



## hegley (Oct 30, 2017)

Chz said:


> We'd _thought_ the 20 year-old could manage to look after a kitten for 5 days.


Have you discovered where kitteh's hidden the body yet?


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2017)

Chz said:


> We'd _thought_ the 20 year-old could manage to look after a kitten for 5 days.
> 
> Came home to this.
> View attachment 119157



Hmm, interesting, because Missy's big fuck-off sack of Canin is sitting by the cooker, well with reach, but I don't think it's enjoyable food. The first time I went away I left some chew-sticks packeted up on the side for my neighbours to use. She chewed through the wrapping of them.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 30, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Love my little Mr Toes.
> 
> View attachment 119112



I suspect we all do too....


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 30, 2017)

the girls taking an interest while I enjoy a hot bath:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> the girls taking an interest while I enjoy a hot bath:



this will not end well...


----------



## moose (Oct 30, 2017)

It's when they climb on your belly and drink the bath water that you need to be worried


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 30, 2017)

never had any problems in over 3 years. they take an interest in the bubbles, sniff the toes and walk along the bath tub like professional tightrope walkers


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2017)

posted before, but...


----------



## KatyF (Oct 31, 2017)

Delilah has been a little sick over the weekend. Absolutely fine in herself, eating and drinking normally but occasional sickness. Its a year since her last check up anyway so off to the vets tonight we go.

I'm dreading going though as its nearly exactly a year since I lost Barts at the vets. Even though I'm pretty sure there's nothing seriously wrong, I have this niggling dread in my stomach.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2017)

hope you're feline better soon, delilah


----------



## Chz (Oct 31, 2017)

stavros said:


> Hmm, interesting, because Missy's big fuck-off sack of Canin is sitting by the cooker, well with reach, but I don't think it's enjoyable food. The first time I went away I left some chew-sticks packeted up on the side for my neighbours to use. She chewed through the wrapping of them.


He thinks it's pretty good for kibble. Obviously not gooshy food, but the gooshy food wasn't in reach. 

We're still struggling to find a decent goosh that's healthy, he likes, and doesn't make his poop reek so much that even he's disgusted by it.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 31, 2017)

My girl Bella and neighbour's cat, Mufasa in my bath tub


----------



## KatyF (Nov 1, 2017)

So vet wasn't concerned by Delilah's vomitting but did made me not feed her fore 12 hours over night which she did not enjoy much. Vet very happy with her hydration, teeth and gums and eye for her age which is good. She thinks her heart rate was a little too fast and possible signs of a heart murmur. They've taken bloods and requested her records from the previous vets for comparison. She didnt seem hugely concerned so here's hoping if there is a heart issue we've caught it early. I really don't want it to be a thyroid problem like her sister had.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 1, 2017)

Thyroid problems can be incredibly common in cats, but on the whole they are entirely manageable. It's a rare case where there are complications. Unfortunately my old Charlie was one of those rare cases, so I know all too well how painful and scary the idea of a thyroid problem is—but at the same time I remind myself it simply was that he was one of the few unlucky ones, and most cats lead a perfectly happy life with the aid of either surgery to remove the thyroid, or some kind of medication. So try not to worry too much, Katy. I know that's easier said than done, but even if it is a thyroid problem (which is by no means a foregone conclusion) it's not necessarily going to spell disaster.

Hugs to you and Delilah <3


----------



## KatyF (Nov 1, 2017)

Thank you. I do feel calm about it as whatever issue it is (if indeed it is an issue) will have been caught quickly. Plus my new vets are just so nice its unbelievable.

I know the reason I'm stressing is that this weekend is a year since her sister died (from complications with thyroid issues) and that's clearly making things worse in my mind.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 1, 2017)

That's understandable. Here's hoping for the best results


----------



## Cloo (Nov 1, 2017)

We have a new chair in bedroom since the weekend. Guess who's sat on it most...


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 1, 2017)

Pink toes [emoji41]


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> My girl Bella and neighbour's cat, Mufasa in my bath tub



needs piece of spaghetti photoshopping in


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2017)

Cloo said:


>



"Cheers for buying this for me!"

Why do tossers set off fireworks so long before Bonfire Night? That's a rhetorical question, a bit like, why do cats wake you up at fuck knows what hour to do that pawing dance on your previously sleeping body? Because they can.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> posted before, but...



My friend's cat used to do this


----------



## KatyF (Nov 2, 2017)

Sorry, I feel like I'm bombarding you lot with my Delilah posts. Just spoken to the vets and it is hyperthyrodism. Starting her tomorrow on liquid something or other and follow up in 3 weeks. Now we must have caught it a lot sooner than Barts as lots of things are different, so whilst I'm a little upset I'm also not as frantic as I thought I'd be.

I cannot recommend my new vet enough, she is so kind and patient and just spent a long time on the phone talking to me about everything and telling me all the good health things she saw in Delilah the other day.


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2017)

Dirty paw prints discovered on the way up to the spare room windowsill:


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## fishfinger (Nov 4, 2017)

Rik went to the vets yesterday, to have 5 teeth removed . We thought it was only going to be 1 or 2. Poor lad has been sleeping on the bed since last night. He seems ok and was pleased to see me. Hopefully his recovery will be swift.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 4, 2017)

Bloody Sunny was out all night and even missed dinner. I was hunting and hunting and then worrying all the time I supposed to be sleeping. Went out this morning and she was was in the shed that I'd already checked. Brat.

Still, going out early meant that I discovered that the chickens' waterer was broken a few hours earlier than I would have done otherwise, so there's an upside. I have pneumonia though and this is not a great way to start the day.

Good luck with the sick kitties, fishfinger and Katie


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks scifisam Hope your pneumonia clears up soon.


----------



## stavros (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't think Missy has yet realised that I've blocked her from going outside tonight. I'm not 100% sure of her attitude to fireworks, but I'm not risking it.

I was starting to lose the feeling in my lower legs last night, watching TV, so attached was she to me lap.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2017)

This wool....is mine!


----------



## smmudge (Nov 4, 2017)

scifisam said:


> Bloody Sunny was out all night and even missed dinner. I was hunting and hunting and then worrying all the time I supposed to be sleeping. Went out this morning and she was was in the shed that I'd already checked. Brat.
> 
> Still, going out early meant that I discovered that the chickens' waterer was broken a few hours earlier than I would have done otherwise, so there's an upside. I have pneumonia though and this is not a great way to start the day.
> 
> Good luck with the sick kitties, fishfinger and Katie



Aw they do know how to make us worry! We couldn't find Dylan one evening very soon after losing Dixie. Looked down one path at the side of our block (after calling him for ages), then just turned around and he was there like no big deal! Hope you are better soon x


----------



## smmudge (Nov 4, 2017)

Far from being scared Dylan is curious of the fireworks, he wants to watch!!


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 4, 2017)

smmudge said:


> Far from being scared Dylan is curious of the fireworks, he wants to watch!!
> 
> View attachment 119621



I videoed mine two years ago. they watched for a few seconds then ran off. bella ducked down straightaway


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 4, 2017)

Just had bella and chloe under the duvet with me. 






they have a history of sleeping or relaxing under there-clearly like the warmth


----------



## KatyF (Nov 4, 2017)

Good news is that Delilah is taking her syringe of medicine really easily, she actually opens her mouth for it and tries to bit the syringe for more!

Less good news is she seems to be a bit constipated. I've changed her diet and shes now on these meds so imagine it's been a bit much. Is there anything I can do or give her to help ease it?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm staying at my inlaws' with their delightful black cat, Jack. He's completely deaf  so a little eccentric, but very sweet. Will try and get a picture of him later.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## High Voltage (Nov 5, 2017)

stavros said:


> Dirty paw prints discovered on the way up to the spare room windowsill:
> 
> View attachment 119453



Circumstantial . . . at best, could just as easily be a . . . dog or a . . . small child


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 5, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 119711
> 
> View attachment 119712



Added Like for the Toffifee in the background.


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm staying at my inlaws' with their delightful black cat, Jack. He's completely deaf  so a little eccentric, but very sweet. Will try and get a picture of him later.



Deafness is a pretty good attribute for a domestic cat. My childhood cat was deaf for her last few years, which meant that thunder, hoovers and fireworks were no longer the work of Satan.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 5, 2017)

I think Molly and Toby toes are getting there.  It would be better if he wouldn't keep swiping at her  back legs as he chases her back upstairs though.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 5, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> I think Molly and Toby toes are getting there.  It would be better if he wouldn't keep swiping at her  back legs as he chases her back upstairs though.
> 
> View attachment 119717





Aww...he is still so small...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 5, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Aww...he is still so small...


He is.  But,  Molly _is_ very big.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 5, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> He is.  But,  Molly _is_ very big.



Oh...lol....
She looks very sensible...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 5, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Oh...lol....
> She looks very sensible...


She's scared stiff of him lol.   Little sod terrorises her.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 5, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> She's scared stiff of him lol.   Little sod terrorises her.



Liked....but not for the terrorising...
Tut tut Tobytoes.....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 5, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Tut tut Tobytoes.....


Yes.  He's a naughty little devil.  My other half doesn't like cats.  He's totally avoided all the other cats I've ever had.  He won't admit it,   but he has a soft spot for little Toby toes.  I'm sure it's because of his naughty side.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 5, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Yes.  He's a naughty little devil.  My other half doesn't like cats.  He's totally avoided all the other cats I've ever had.  He won't admit it,   but he has a soft spot for little Toby toes.  I'm sure it's because of his naughty side.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2017)

stavros said:


> Deafness is a pretty good attribute for a domestic cat. My childhood cat was deaf for her last few years, which meant that thunder, hoovers and fireworks were no longer the work of Satan.



Yeah, I think it has its plus points. I do feel for him though, it's so weird walking into a room where he's sleeping and him not responding at all - no ear twitch, no tail flick, he genuinely doesn't know you're there until you sit on the bed or touch him.

He's a nervous little thing, partly cos of the shit life he had before my inlaws took him in  but surely also because as far as he's concerned the world is just constantly sneaking up on him.

He has settled down a lot since coming to live with them though, filled out and cut down on the biting


----------



## Hollis (Nov 5, 2017)

Grr - bought him a replacement cat teaser yesterday... The 'butterfly' on the end has catnip in it.  I've read that is meant to be mildy hallucinogenic.  But based on the way he's going bonkers, headbutting me, and endlessly demanding attention now, I'd say it was more like cocaine. *sigh*


----------



## Chz (Nov 6, 2017)

The Bern has now perfected his "Are you stupid?" look. Meows at bowl. Gets kibble. Walks over to fridge, stares at it for a minute. Trills. Walks back to bowl, gives "Are all humans this useless?" look. Waits patiently for gooshy food. Finds politeness works.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm happy to report that over 3 years later, I've finally got net curtains for my bedroom again. No more ducking while changing or after a shower. The reason why I haven't had a net curtain was fear that Rogue the rebel would climb and rip it apart. This is what she did when we first became flat mates 
She did the same to the living rooms as well but I'm not to  fussed about that. It's the bedroom window that is the priority. Headed to Morleys in Brixton after work and got it all sorted


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2017)

She doesn't seem to mind, but my "man-spreading" on the sofa does sometimes cause Missy to dangle her front paws either side of one of my thighs. She was absolutely spark out in that position during Robot Wars last night.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2017)

Peg was trying to get my attention last night.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes, definitely trying to get my attention.





















And then she gently booped my nose with her paw.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2017)

"That's better, human."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 7, 2017)

I've got to collect her wee on Weds night/Thurs morning. HAHAHAHA.

I've bought some KatKore litter, which is these non-absorbent silicone balls or something, and comes with pipettes and test tubes for collecting it. Fingers crossed she'll actually use the tray and not hold it in. She usually shows her tray displeasure by pissing on the floor next to it, so if the worst comes to the worst I'll probably just be able to suck it up from there 

(She's just going for a follow-up check because at her annual checkup her potassium was a bit low - so she's having another blood test to double check it on Thurs, and they'd like some wee for whatever dark arts accompany that.)


----------



## Me76 (Nov 7, 2017)

Good luck with that VP!!!  I'd have no chance with mine.  They haven't used their litter tray for over a year!


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> And then she gently booped my nose with her paw.



Haven't we all had the face punch? The subtext is, "Wake up, you lazy cunt; what kind of animal sleeps all day?".


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2017)

Getting to my front door as the dark sets in, I look up and see a little white triangle in my bedroom. I open the door and hear a massive thud, which you wouldn't think would come from 4kg of fur, and then I have my ankles thoroughly rubbed as I try to unpack.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 9, 2017)

Turned the heating on, flipped the sofa bed over and pushed it against the radiator for the girls to enjoy what I call "heat bathing". I always prop the cushion up to see what position Chloe would take up


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 9, 2017)

all three are now enjoying the warmth


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 9, 2017)

They are lucky to have you donkyboy


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 9, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> They are lucky to have you donkyboy



my electricity bill has gone up from £19.00 pm to £25 because I keep putting heating on for them 

One of my work colleague said if he ever gets reincarnated as a cat, he wants to come back as my cat as I spoil my girls too much


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 9, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> She's scared stiff of him lol.   Little sod terrorises her.


Perhaps you should have called him Napoleon


----------



## Cloo (Nov 10, 2017)

Ermagurd! My sister is adopting this kitten!!!






(NB, those aren't his back paws, he's black all over!)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2017)

It turns out Peggy is absolutely perfectly happy to wee in a completely empty tray. Which makes future wee collections a piece of piss.


----------



## hegley (Nov 10, 2017)

Cloo said:


> (NB, those aren't his back paws, he's black all over!)


Which begs the question, whose paws are they??


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It turns out Peggy is absolutely perfectly happy to wee in a completely empty tray. Which makes future wee collections a piece of piss.



I was so happy when mine stopped using litter trays!


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 10, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It turns out Peggy is absolutely perfectly happy to wee in a completely empty tray. Which makes future wee collections a piece of piss.



well _that's _a relief. /badoomtish


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2017)

Peggy went back for her double-check yesterday, since her potassium levels a month or so ago were a smidge lower than they ideally should be. (They should be 3.5-5.5 or something, and hers was 3.2.) Seems it's now 3.3, and while still the tiniest bit under, since she has no symptoms of low potassium (lack of appetite and muscle weakness) the vet sees no reason to start her on a supplement at the moment. The wee test was to double check the kidney function (the blood tests came back fine last time), and it was exactly where it was meant to be. So all told she's a pretty healthy 13 year old ball of floof. Apart from the stress head-rubbing. But what ya gonna do?


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2017)

I think Missy and I broke our record last night, with 2 hours of non-stop lap time. I was absolutely exploding for a piss by the end, and as I stood up I realised I'd lost quite a lot of feeling in my legs.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 11, 2017)

Who'd've thought it. One minute they can be at the cat equivalent of "daggers drawn" the next, like this

Two cats . . . one lap

 

And Clive was to the left on them at the other end of the sofa


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2017)

relieved that the cat here has started to sit on lap again, even partner's lap which is unheard of!
thought might not happen again after cutting and shaving her dreads off


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Who'd've thought it. One minute they can be at the cat equivalent of "daggers drawn" the next, like this
> 
> Two cats . . . one lap
> 
> ...



Some brilliant angry ignoring going on there


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 12, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Who'd've thought it. One minute they can be at the cat equivalent of "daggers drawn" the next, like this
> 
> Two cats . . . one lap
> 
> ...



and no cat on the keyboard of your laptop?  

cat fail...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 12, 2017)

My view this morning in bed.







Can't even be arsed to look at me while stealing my warmth.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2017)

I posted this on the bandwidth thread, but it's also worth posting here:


----------



## crossthebreeze (Nov 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I posted this on the bandwidth thread, but it's also worth posting here:
> View attachment 120339 View attachment 120340


Thats brilliant.  When I was a kid there was a big black tom cat that lived nearby, and periodically his owners would go round knocking on doors with a box full of shoes that he'd stolen.  I also once saw the same cat open an egg box (which had been delivered to my neighbour's doorstep by the milkman, take out an egg and run off with it in his mouth, then come back for a second egg.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 12, 2017)

My cat has recently taken to sitting on my neighbours' window sill and staring at them, in their own front room 

 

If a cat was doing this on our window I may be seriously freaked out, I'm going to have to put a "sorry our cat stares at you through your window" note through their door aren't I  I actually had to get the dreamies out to get him away!!


----------



## stavros (Nov 12, 2017)

ddraig said:


> relieved that the cat here has started to sit on lap again, even partner's lap which is unheard of!
> thought might not happen again after cutting and shaving her dreads off



Your cat had dreads!?

Missy can barely keep off my lap at the moment. It's nice to be loved, although quite frustrating when she falls asleep, forgetting that she still has some claws dug into my knee.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 12, 2017)

stavros 
If you wrote a book about your cat adventures, I would definitely buy it. Your descriptions are brilliant...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 12, 2017)

stavros said:


> Your cat had dreads!?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 12, 2017)

stavros said:


> Your cat had dreads!?
> 
> Missy can barely keep off my lap at the moment. It's nice to be loved, although quite frustrating when she falls asleep, forgetting that she still has some claws dug into my knee.


Yeah can't clean herself properly as hardly any teeth and bad back so knotted clumps built up :/
Vet quoted £150 to anesthatise? And shave so we've being doing a bit at a time with scissors and clippers. Mostly gone now


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 12, 2017)

I've got quite a few photos of my girls sleeping that I decided to get them into one video, add background music and create a cat lullaby .  (The song is from 1913)


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2017)

I had to get up stupidly early for work today, and I think Missy was a bit confused, because she stayed on the bed rather than following me downstairs as she normally does.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 13, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I've got quite a few photos of my girls sleeping that I decided to get them into one video, add background music and create a cat lullaby .  (The song is from 1913)




That is frankly spectacular. Bravo.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 13, 2017)

^ Love the moody b&w silhouette pic at about 0'17" - proper atmospheric!


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> That is frankly spectacular. Bravo.



Cheers. Took a while to go through all the photos, find a vintage song, transfer from one laptop to another and finally upload.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 13, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> ^ Love the moody b&w silhouette pic at about 0'17" - proper atmospheric!



it was taken about 2 years ago. can't remember which one of my girls it is.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 14, 2017)

Delilah really likes her meds


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 16, 2017)

Toby toes really does love the scoop on this thing.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 16, 2017)

I took my one eyed cat to the vet today from a free dental check up (with an offer of a 15% discount on any work if it’s done befor the end of the month).

So I found out that he’s younger than I remembered (16 years); that the cloudiness in his remaining eye is not affecting his vision; that his thyroid feels normal, his heart sounds normal, his kidneys feel normal, and his hips are normal for an old gentleman. He’s lost weight, and his teeth aren’t in great shape. It’s likely that he’s eating less because his teeth hurt.

And they’re quoting £476 for the dental work. That includes blood tests to see that he’s safe for the surgery, fluids and ABx to keep him safe during and after the surgery, scraping the plaque off and possibly removing teeth as necessary. And pain killers. There’s nothing on that list that can be dropped.

I can’t take him to the PDSA or the Blue Cross because I’m not on benefits (apparently I’m not eligible despite cancer and chemo). I can’t apply for the interest free loan the vet offers because I’m not working (because cancer and chemo). But if he’s in enough pain to interfere with his eating, then I have to have the work done.

And I’ve never insured my animals because so far, including the epic story of his eye, nothing I’ve ever paid to the vet has come close to what I’d have been paying for insurance. And anyway I would have had to cancel any insurance payments when my life went into financial meltdown.

Worried.....


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 16, 2017)

any chance family members can chip in to help? £20, £30 etc.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 16, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> any chance family members can chip in to help? £20, £30 etc.



Because I am entirely without financial support from income or benefits, I’m already relying on charity from friends. They’ve set up a GoFundMe campaign for me which is basically saving me from penury. So I can’t ask for any more help. But this vet bill, even with the discount, punches a huge hole in the fund.

I may have to reinstate the credit card I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2017)

SheilaNaGig the Blue Cross will treat your cat, even if you're not on benefits. At least, they did several years ago, when our cat needed to have a plate removed from a leg. We had jobs at the time, but couldn't afford the bill. They treated us for free, and we donated money to them when we were in a better financial situation. Worth checking out.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2017)

One of my cats, Ras, has been throwing up on and off for months.  Had her to the vet in May, nowt wrong.  Discovered she'd been munching on carrier bags. Kept finding bits in her spew and, joy of joys, had to pull some out of her bum the other week too.  Hid every single bag, only to find she'd been pulling out the rolled up black bin bag from the top of the fucking bin and eating that   Still wasn't happy so back to the vets for £££ blood tests and anti -emetic.

There is fuck all wrong with that cat. Nowt. The little plastic-bag eating twat.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2017)

But added to this, is that she now cannot stomach normal wet cat food. So now she is also costing me a small fortune in chicken, and an array of expensive sensitive cat food, some of which comes straight back out again. I love having cats, me.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 16, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> SheilaNaGig the Blue Cross will treat your cat, even if you're not on benefits. At least, they did several years ago, when our cat needed to have a plate removed from a leg. We had jobs at the time, but couldn't afford the bill. They treated us for free, and we donated money to them when we were in a better financial situation. Worth checking out.




Oh thank you for this Orang Utan . I had no idea. I’ll look into it right away.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 16, 2017)

That sounds really weird sojourner . Is she going a bit mental? Senile? Some kind of strange mineral deficiency?

I didn’t mean that don’t sound as rude as it looks written down.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> That sounds really weird sojourner . Is she going a bit mental? Senile? Some kind of strange mineral deficiency?
> 
> I didn’t mean that don’t sound as rude as it looks written down.


She's crunched on them for years, but has only recently taken to actually eating them. I think it's simply a combination of greed and boredom tbh. She's also locked out of her usual bedroom while we deal with a carpet moth infestation in there.

Although, I do believe that eating weird shit is quite common in cats.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 16, 2017)

It's called pica. It can affect cats quite a lot, the stress of living with us humans and not necessarily having their wild ways catered for (tbf it's difficult for us to do that for them when we can't ask them what they want). Eating plastic is a common one, also wool, stuff like that. My old cat Charlie would eat any plastic bag left within reach. Current cat Peggy only seems keen on the really thick plastic handles you get on supermarket bags for life, nothing else.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's called pica. It can affect cats quite a lot, the stress of living with us humans and not necessarily having their wild ways catered for (tbf it's difficult for us to do that for them when we can't ask them what they want). Eating plastic is a common one, also wool, stuff like that. My old cat Charlie would eat any plastic bag left within reach. Current cat Peggy only seems keen on the really thick plastic handles you get on supermarket bags for life, nothing else.


Yeh, Raz won't eat the big thick Co op ones, she prefers nice thin carrier bags, or licky-lick black bin bags.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, Raz won't eat the big thick Co op ones, she prefers nice thin carrier bags, or licky-lick black bin bags.



My old cat Max was a connoisseur of those cheapo blue carrier bags you get from independent grocers/poundshops  Often used to find piles of puke with little bits of blue plastic in it


----------



## BigTom (Nov 16, 2017)

apologies for the silence on my part, I've only just got internet back after the move.

They didn't much like the move, the tabby was really hard to catch and pretty scared when we finally did. This is them after arrival - the other three kittens are behind the mother.

 

They got used to the new place quickly though and have been enjoying the cat tree I got them

I've been not too great on socialising the kittens, two of them I've done alright and can pick them up and sit them on my lap fairly freely, there's two I can pickup but not really keep hold of and two I can barely get hold of at all. It's hard when they are running away from you to just keep picking them up even though I know it's what needs to be done and I've experienced the two kittens getting used to and happy with being handled.

I'm going to be keeping the mother, who I am naming Frieda, the tabby kitten and one of the white kittens. I've not been able to hold either of them long enough to sex them, they are the two I can barely get hold of. The tabby was quite bold before the move but has not been happy about me getting close since. Depending on sex they will be called Rosa and Karl, Marx and Engels or Rosa and Ursula. 

The black one with the white nose is female, and is a local cat for local people. Her now owner has called her Tubbs and is taking her next week, she will be the first to go. We had an escape last week and she got out of the rooms I'm keeping them in and managed to get under the kitchen cupboards. Frieda was calling for her and I know it's going to be hard for her next week when the first kitten goes.

The other black one is also female, and was called Max before sex was known. She will be going towards the end of the month.

The white one you can see is male and called meow or mcat by his new owners. He will be going in the next couple of weeks.

There are two white ones you can't see, the one I'm not keeping is the one with the tabby patches, and I've not been able to sex them yet. The person who reserved them needs to know the sex (already has a female cat that won't accept other females) but there is someone else who might take them if that doesn't work out. If that doesn't work out either I may end up keeping three of them, but I think the mother and two kittens is enough.

Frieda has had some diarrhea, I took her to the vet last week and she was given some antibiotics, last one tonight. I think she still has diarrhea but she is making it to the litter trays now and I've not needed to clean anything up for a week which I think is improvement so no need to go back to the vet. She's not chipped.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 16, 2017)

They're such lucky little kittens! 

Sheila, there might also be a local cat charity that would help you too. I don't know where you live but CHAT in East London is more open to different forms of proof of low income than the big organisations are, especially if you offer to pay what you can.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 16, 2017)

They totally are the luckiest little blighters around to have fallen into BigTom's lap (well, kind of) and that he's the kind of bloke who will pour so much attention and care into looking after them and planning their future! I love their new tree, love them falling asleep smugly on things, and it's great they are settling in at all - not surprising they are skittish with all this upheaval going on so early. I think they'll socialise in time (and/or with Dreamies). Their new names and future people sound great. Also, how fantastic is their attitude in that picture with them all in the carrier? "yes we KNOW you've turned your life upside down in order to adopt and move us. But we fancy snubbing you for a while anyway".


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 16, 2017)

BigTom said:


> apologies for the silence on my part, I've only just got internet back after the move.
> 
> They didn't much like the move, the tabby was really hard to catch and pretty scared when we finally did. This is them after arrival - the other three kittens are behind the mother.
> 
> ...




How old are the kittens that are going? I'm not really a fan of breaking up families, too young.  they should be with their mother for a good while. 
Always found concept separating kittens, (and puppy) siblings very sad. they will never see each other ever again.....


----------



## BigTom (Nov 17, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> How old are the kittens that are going? I'm not really a fan of breaking up families, too young.  they should be with their mother for a good while.
> Always found concept separating kittens, (and puppy) siblings very sad. they will never see each other ever again.....



Estimate about 10/11 weeks next week. It's not going to be nice when they start going but they've pretty much stopped breastfeeding now and i think it's about time they can go. They are all going to houses with other cats so they won't be alone, i'd have liked it to work out that they were going in pairs but that didn't happen.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2017)

colacubes said:


> My old cat Max was a connoisseur of those cheapo blue carrier bags you get from independent grocers/poundshops  Often used to find piles of puke with little bits of blue plastic in it


  When she could still get into the bathroom and our bedroom, she'd often treat herself to panty liner plastic. Mmmm greeeen. Dayglo fucking cat shit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2017)

12 weeks is the recommended minimum age. 11 might not be the worst thing in the world, 10 is probably still too young though.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 17, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> 12 weeks is the recommended minimum age. 11 might not be the worst thing in the world, 10 is probably still too young though.



I was told 8-12 weeks. She doesn't really let them breastfeed anymore, at least she tries to move away from them most of the time, and they are all eating solid food. Given the age is a guess, as we didn't see them be born, how do you tell when they are ready?


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2017)

Missy is developing this odd occasional habit of sitting on the table to the right of my laptop and just staring at me. She gets annoyed if I try and stroke her in any way, and if I try and type or use the mousepad, especially with my dominant right hand, I get punched. Am I wrong to be confused, or is it simply above my puny human intellect?


----------



## Thora (Nov 17, 2017)

Most people get kittens at 8 weeks.  Mine was older at around 10 weeks and the vet assumed a new kitten would be 8 weeks.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 17, 2017)

stavros said:


> Missy is developing this odd occasional habit of sitting on the table to the right of my laptop and just staring at me. She gets annoyed if I try and stroke her in any way, and if I try and type or use the mousepad, especially with my dominant right hand, I get punched. Am I wrong to be confused, or is it simply above my puny human intellect?



She wants something....
Probably.....

Or not..... 

Hmmmmm


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 17, 2017)

Thora said:


> Most people get kittens at 8 weeks.  Mine was older at around 10 weeks and the vet assumed a new kitten would be 8 weeks.



8 weeks should be banned. Needs to be at least 12 weeks.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2017)

BigTom said:


> I was told 8-12 weeks. She doesn't really let them breastfeed anymore, at least she tries to move away from them most of the time, and they are all eating solid food. Given the age is a guess, as we didn't see them be born, how do you tell when they are ready?



I don't know, tbh. There must be some best practice guidance out there by cats protection or something - maybe refer to that (if it exists!) and see if they have any tips. Taking them too young can lead to lifelong behavioural issues, that I suspect most of us consider just quirks of being a cat, but probably aren't.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2017)

stavros said:


> Missy is developing this odd occasional habit of sitting on the table to the right of my laptop and just staring at me. She gets annoyed if I try and stroke her in any way, and if I try and type or use the mousepad, especially with my dominant right hand, I get punched. Am I wrong to be confused, or is it simply above my puny human intellect?



Peggy sits on my mouse mat and stares at me, too. What she really wants is my lap. What she gets is headbumps and strokes. What I get is claws in the back of my hand as she pulls my hand towards her while tipping her head cutely to one side in preparation for adoration.


----------



## oryx (Nov 18, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Taking them too young can lead to lifelong behavioural issues, that I suspect most of us consider just quirks of being a cat, but probably aren't.



That's interesting. I got our Zoe at seven weeks. She is the most stark staring bonkers cat I have ever met. I just asked my partner if she was the most bonkers cat he had ever met to which he replied that she was not just the craziest cat, but the craziest being he had ever met on two or four legs apart from Jan (a mutual friend of ours and not her real name). 

I didn't realise seven weeks was too young as her previous owners assured me she was weaned and toilet-trained and I assumed they knew what they were doing. I had had several cats before who I think were all about three months at least, and it just didn't occur to me. They wanted me to pick her up a week before but I was away and asked if I could pick her up the following weekend! They weren't breeders or dodgy, just an ordinary couple whose cat had given birth who I was referred to by my pet feeder.

But she's happy and doesn't display any usual behavioural problem traits like overgrooming or soiling, or anything else really apart from a morbid fear of small children and the hoover. I have often wondered of her eccentricity is due to being rehomed too young.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 18, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't know, tbh. There must be some best practice guidance out there by cats protection or something - maybe refer to that (if it exists!) and see if they have any tips. Taking them too young can lead to lifelong behavioural issues, that I suspect most of us consider just quirks of being a cat, but probably aren't.



My Perry was taken from his mother at 5 weeks and I was his third owner 3 weeks later. It's probably why he was so very attached to me and had separation anxiety when I wasn't there. I miss his great big lump on my lap.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 18, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't know, tbh. There must be some best practice guidance out there by cats protection or something - maybe refer to that (if it exists!) and see if they have any tips. Taking them too young can lead to lifelong behavioural issues, that I suspect most of us consider just quirks of being a cat, but probably aren't.



They don't say how to tell. Rspca rehomes at 9 weeks, cats protection say at least 8 weeks. Both talk about how to manage them leaving but neither say how to tell if you don't know their age.
Rspca says weaning is at 5-6 weeks but these are solid food the first time i put it down for them (estimate 3-4 weeks), probably they were ahead of time due to being hungry but they may be a little older than we thought or at least at the upper boundary of the range.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 18, 2017)

bella and chloe's derriere...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2017)

That looks like a Longcat looped around.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2017)

I had a cat who was taken from her mum far too young and she was a crazy bitch cat from hell with everyone except for me.

Whenever we had kittens we never let them go before they were at least 12 weeks old, even if they were weaned earlier. I’m sure it was in large part because the mother was so sweet tempered and she clearly loved her kittens that they were so well mannered, but I also think it was because they were allowed to grow up a bit before being rehomed.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 18, 2017)

My Nuttacat was with me from around 5 weeks we reckon. 

I worked in a pet shop and this sketchy woman brought him in cos we paid for kittens to sell on. He was so diddy that it was obvious that he should t be away from mum but she was so dodgy that we took him and gave her about a quarter of what we would normally pay for kittens. 

I took him home and he wasn't weaned and didn't know how to poo properly.  So we had a week or so of teaching him to lap and wiping his bum with a baby wipe to get him to poo.  

He grew quickly though and settled well.  He was never very good at anything when he grew up though.  He could never properly control his claw retraction and was forever getting stuck in things.  He was also a rubbish hunter, even in play.  He was a fabulous cuddly cat though.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 18, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> That looks like a Longcat looped around.



took a similar pic of the girls a while back. pigeons in the garden below got them very interested. the pic just looks....


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2017)

I did my washing this morning, which is a fascinating highlight of the week.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 19, 2017)

We got ours at 8 weeks, but their mother had rejected them and they'd been hand weaned so it probably didn't make much difference. Dixie would spend hours sitting on my wife's chest. Dylan is very friendly, even to strangers...especially to strangers, it's actually quite awkward.

Except today, he is still grumpy with us because of the flea stuff we put on him yesterday.


----------



## Chz (Nov 19, 2017)

Bernard has what, in a human child, you'd call a transitional object. It's a little stuffed horse from Hamley's that the 7 year-old ceded to him. Horse gets attacked, horse gets carried around the house, horse gets cuddled. Usually he jumps up onto the bed, trills, grabs horse and eviscerates him before cuddling up and cleaning him. 

Horse is gross. 

So horse went in the wash. Who says cats don't do facial expressions? It was all "Human, what the *fuck* have you done with horse? He does not smell right!". We've attempted bribery with some fairly rare pigeon breast. This has stopped the loud complaints, but I can't say we're forgiven.


----------



## izz (Nov 19, 2017)

I want to see horse now Chz .


----------



## Chz (Nov 19, 2017)

With Horse.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2017)

Chz said:


> With Horse.



He looks just like my Moonie


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 19, 2017)

Chz said:


> With Horse.


Is that a Ty Beanie baby horse?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 19, 2017)

This is a shit photo cause Toby toes is on a cushion on my lap.  But had to try and catch him sleeping with his tail over his head.  So cute!!  It was wrapped around his ear.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 20, 2017)

Max, is the black one, belly stroked him into this position  definitely a cat!
Mcat behind, having a yawn


----------



## Chz (Nov 20, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Is that a Ty Beanie baby horse?


It's Hamley's own-brand version of a beanie baby. Was a gift for Mini-Chz when we was still in nappies. Took a bit of convincing to get him to let the cat keep it.

In happier times...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't know, tbh. There must be some best practice guidance out there by cats protection or something - maybe refer to that (if it exists!) and see if they have any tips. Taking them too young can lead to lifelong behavioural issues, that I suspect most of us consider just quirks of being a cat, but probably aren't.


Interesting. I got mine at supposedly 6 weeks, but when I got them home, they didn't even know how to eat solid food. They didn't eat anything for a couple of days, and then I had some salmon and they went nuts for that. Put some down and they learned pretty quickly how to wolf it down.

They didn't know how to wash themselves either, and I ended up getting a damp flannel and trying to show them how to do it.

Not surprisingly, the tiniest one, Pan, is obsessed with me and has always followed me around all the time, needing to be with me and touch me.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes is on a cushion on my lap



That's an idea, to prevent the harm to my thighs when claws are dug in and left there. On the other hand, I don't think my lap would be so appealing.

I heard a very rapid explosion of screeching in my back yard this evening. I think someone had dared tread on Missy's patch. When I looked out the window she was on top of the shed looking very much like the guardian of her domain, so I presume she won whatever fisticuffs ensued.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 20, 2017)

A friend recently adopted two kittens. 
He posted this morning that one of them had lily pollen all over her face and paws. 

He didn’t know that lilies are extremely poisonous to cats. A couple of us told him and suggested he get her to the vet as soon as possible. 

Both kittens are now on IV fluids at the vet. Fingers crossed that they got them in time and they’ll pull through.. 

Lilies and cats do not mix


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 20, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> Lilies and cats do not mix


Ohh no.  Not at all.  My other half bought me some lilies.  Wasn't best impressed when I threw them straight out.
Hope the kitties are ok.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 20, 2017)

get well soon, little kittehs


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2017)

Poor kittehs.  

I am very sleepy today after being woken up at 2.45 by shenanigans.  

Went to the hallway to see Ozzie being very interested in the back of a Baz on the hallway.  Thinking she was stalking a spider I moved it and a mouse ran out.  

Grabbed a cup and paper and got the mouse back outside, but then she took out her excess energy on chasing and fighting Orson for a while and it took an hour to get back to sleep.  

I wonder whether she'll be on the hunt for them again now.  And whether we'll just find dead ones as they get taken away if she plays with them too long.


----------



## petee (Nov 21, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> He didn’t know that lilies are extremely poisonous to cats. A couple of us told him and suggested he get her to the vet as soon as possible.



i never knew that about lilies either.


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2017)

Brushing Missy's chair (see below) of her hair is a thankless and exhausting job.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 23, 2017)

You could try hoovering the cat.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 23, 2017)

So tubbs has gone, and Frieda doesn't seem bothered, which I'm taking as a sign the time is right for them to leave. Next two kittens should go in the next two weeks, not sure about the last one still.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 23, 2017)

The two lily-poisoned kittens both made it through and are now happily home with their humans.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 23, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> The two lily-poisoned kittens both made it through and are now happily home with their humans.



: purr :


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2017)

Some seriously weird behaviour this morning. Normally, as soon I wake up Missy's up on the bed and on my chest for a cuddle. She didn't do it this morning so I presumed she was outside. I went to the bathroom for a piss and there she was, just sitting in the bath, not really giving a toss about me.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 24, 2017)

stavros said:


> Some seriously weird behaviour this morning. Normally, as soon I wake up Missy's up on the bed and on my chest for a cuddle. She didn't do it this morning so I presumed she was outside. I went to the bathroom for a piss and there she was, just sitting in the bath, not really giving a toss about me.



Spider hunting season.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 24, 2017)

Took Delilah to the vets for her check up to see how her meds are working. Last time her thyroid levels were over 250 (normal range is 10-60) and this time they were 50! I very nearly cried in the vets. She's also put some weight on which is good. Everything seems to be fine so we shall continue with the meds and have another check up in 3 months. So relieved.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 24, 2017)

Update. The kitty who disappeared from the feral colony now trusts me and is still living in an awful state in this outbuilding. The cpl have told me the gardeners are looking after it yet I spoke to them and they didn't know where it was. Had a couple of fraught phonecalls with the cpl who have told me a pack of lies. Me and the chef from the college have been feeding it every day and half an hour ago it followed me half way home meowing. Hoping to make more progress as it's forecast snow here tonight and there is a chuffing polecat I spotted last night by the bowls!
Bad pic as I had my dog on lead in other hand.


ETA. He/she has been chipped and neutered and it apparently theft if it finds its way into my home. But no one cares about it. Approx 4 to 5 months old. Wits end now


----------



## Archimage (Nov 24, 2017)

This is LucyFur. She was a feral kitten, so I put out a have-a-hart trap, and now she lives with me.


I have two other cats, but my neighbor stole them. Not sure what to do there, I don't want to go back to jail over that fucker!


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2017)

Another early morning pawing-and-purring session at fuck knows what hour this morning.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 24, 2017)

Our lot in various stages this evening


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2017)

"Would-be Obama assassin identified by cat hairs, authorities say"

story


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 25, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Update. The kitty who disappeared from the feral colony now trusts me and is still living in an awful state in this outbuilding. The cpl have told me the gardeners are looking after it yet I spoke to them and they didn't know where it was. Had a couple of fraught phonecalls with the cpl who have told me a pack of lies. Me and the chef from the college have been feeding it every day and half an hour ago it followed me half way home meowing. Hoping to make more progress as it's forecast snow here tonight and there is a chuffing polecat I spotted last night by the bowls!
> Bad pic as I had my dog on lead in other hand.
> View attachment 121221
> 
> ETA. He/she has been chipped and neutered and it apparently theft if it finds its way into my home. But no one cares about it. Approx 4 to 5 months old. Wits end now



Local paper maybe as well as local Facebook groups. Ita grim and can't believe the cats protection league would be on board.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 25, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Update. The kitty who disappeared from the feral colony now trusts me and is still living in an awful state in this outbuilding. The cpl have told me the gardeners are looking after it yet I spoke to them and they didn't know where it was. Had a couple of fraught phonecalls with the cpl who have told me a pack of lies. Me and the chef from the college have been feeding it every day and half an hour ago it followed me half way home meowing. Hoping to make more progress as it's forecast snow here tonight and there is a chuffing polecat I spotted last night by the bowls!
> Bad pic as I had my dog on lead in other hand.
> View attachment 121221
> 
> ETA. He/she has been chipped and neutered and it apparently theft if it finds its way into my home. But no one cares about it. Approx 4 to 5 months old. Wits end now



Fuck the law. Do what you know to be right.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 25, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Update. The kitty who disappeared from the feral colony now trusts me and is still living in an awful state in this outbuilding. The cpl have told me the gardeners are looking after it yet I spoke to them and they didn't know where it was. Had a couple of fraught phonecalls with the cpl who have told me a pack of lies. Me and the chef from the college have been feeding it every day and half an hour ago it followed me half way home meowing. Hoping to make more progress as it's forecast snow here tonight and there is a chuffing polecat I spotted last night by the bowls!
> Bad pic as I had my dog on lead in other hand.
> View attachment 121221
> 
> ETA. He/she has been chipped and neutered and it apparently theft if it finds its way into my home. But no one cares about it. Approx 4 to 5 months old. Wits end now



Just put some treats in a cat carrier and trick it into it. take it home. they dont know where u live and can't see them bothering to call the police over this.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> The cpl have told me the gardeners are looking after it yet I spoke to them and they didn't know where it was. Had a couple of fraught phonecalls with the cpl who have told me a pack of lies.





is this local cats protection or national info line (details here) ?

cats protection do not have enforcement powers.  May be worth talking to RSPCA who do. 

having said that, some cats simply don't want to live in a house - knew someone who ran a coach business and a cat moved in to the yard.  the first winter he took cat to his house when it was going to snow, and cat didn't want to and insisted on going back outside...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 25, 2017)

er lamb1979 might have something to add to this thread


----------



## lamb1979 (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Local paper maybe as well as local Facebook groups. Ita grim and can't believe the cats protection league would be on board.


Apparently they only do it in extreme circumstances. The mother was abandoned and gave birth outside so they class the kittens as feral. I can pick the mum up and pet her. I wouldn't have believed it of the cpl if I hadn't witnessed it with my own eyes


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Just put some treats in a cat carrier and trick it into it. take it home. they dont know where u live and can't see them bothering to call the police over this


They know who am I as I live in one of the old workers houses on the college grounds. I'm past caring now, they can bring it on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2017)

Is it illegal to take a cat? I didn't think it was, only dogs. Despite being chipped and all that, the nature of cats deciding where they want to live, and being able to roam outdoors unsupervised, makes any legal ownership thing a tricky subject. That's what I always thought, anyway.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is this local cats protection or national info line (details here) ?
> 
> cats protection do not have enforcement powers. May be worth talking to RSPCA who do.


Its the local cpl branch. The woman I spoke to was horrible and I told her she didn't have a clue or care as no one has been out from cpl to check if the colony was okay. I have logged it with the rspca and they were a bit baffled by it too.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2017)

. 


Vintage Paw said:


> Is it illegal to take a cat? I didn't think it was, only dogs. Despite being chipped and all that, the nature of cats deciding where they want to live, and being able to roam outdoors unsupervised, makes any legal ownership thing a tricky subject. That's what I always thought, anyway.


That was my thinking too. Cpl woman was on the back foot and was throwing all manner of bollocks at me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2017)

Honestly, if I was in the market for a cat and in your situation, I'd just take it. It needs consistent care, which it sounds like it isn't getting outside of you feeding it. You know it's not someone's pet—things would be trickier in that situation, but that's not the case.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2017)

I've dug out my old cat carrier (top opener) and going to try and get it tonight or tomorrow. The fact that it has started following me is a good start in my book and that's me with my dog in tow.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 25, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Honestly, if I was in the market for a cat and in your situation, I'd just take it. It needs consistent care, which it sounds like it isn't getting outside of you feeding it. You know it's not someone's pet—things would be trickier in that situation, but that's not the case.



Yeah, I'm very against just taking cats but that's not the situation here.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 25, 2017)

And here he is in his prime. It’s hard to believe it’s the same Cat. He looks so relaxed and certain in this snap. Being deaf and only having one eye has apparently brought out his cute vulnerability.

Back in the day he was very independent. He’d go off for days at a time. We kept catnip in the house to ensure he’d come back at all and make sure he got good and stoned when he did turn up. Then he’d sleep for a couple of days and bugger off again. These days, he’s my constant companion and likes to sleep with his head in the palm of my hand.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 25, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've dug out my old cat carrier (top opener) and going to try and get it tonight or tomorrow. The fact that it has started following me is a good start in my book and that's me with my dog in tow.



if you were in london, I would have offered assistance in catching it


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> if you were in london, I would have offered assistance in catching it


Not sure how to go about it. I want it to be as stress free as possible. I've bought some chicken breast as a temptation.  You got any tips DB?


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 25, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Not sure how to go about it. I want it to be as stress free as possible. I've bought some chicken breast as a temptation.  You got any tips DB?



My neighbour tried catching a cat earlier this year. used food or treat in the carrier trick. cat slowly walked in. it worked in that he got the cat in the carrier, but he didn't zip it up fully and the cat escaped. the problem is, if you fail, it's going to be caution if not mistrustful afterwards


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2017)

That's my fear donkyboy. Even though it follows me now I've never managed to stroke it. It will happily eat whilst I'm crouched next to it though. I've been out and bought an enclosed cat bed cos if it goes to plan I'm guessing it will want a hidey hole till it susses everything out.


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2017)

We brought home a new cat today. She's beautiful.

Bit freaked out right now, she's in the front room on her own, hiding.

The breeder had a complete houseful- including loads of kittens. I could have taken every one home- all really happy & healthy & clearly loved (suspect the breeder nearly didn't let this one go, she clearly adores her). She is a retired breeding queen- she's had a few litters and now she gets to settle down & live her life being extravagantly loved by my 4 year old


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 25, 2017)

How's Genghis taking to the new cat?


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2017)

fishfinger said:


> How's Genghis taking to the new cat?


New cat is in room alone at the moment. Ghengis has sniffed the cat carrier a lot, but is basically unbothered. We haven't introduced them yet as new cat seems a bit freaked out (she's under the sofa at the moment) and we don't want to put pressure on her


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2017)

She is now hiding under a different sofa. So progress, right? 

Bloody animal seems to like TN more than me. She will go up to him and sniff his hands and ever let him stroke her. How *dare* she?!


----------



## Cloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Met my 'cat nephew' today at my sister's house! Very playful and quite friendly once he's had a sniff around you


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 25, 2017)

put the basket on top of the door as a test


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 26, 2017)

I believe that is what is called a positive result


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2017)

Beaker enjoying her Sunday morning


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2017)

I keep asking them to wipe their feet, but they won't listen. 



See how little he cares.


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I keep asking them to wipe their feet, but they won't listen.



That's what sofas and legs are for.

"Oh, you mean I'm meant to sit on the thing you spent £30 on for me, which I've copiously ignored in the 18 months since I took ownership of the house?"


----------



## Oriole (Nov 26, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> put the basket on top of the door as a test



We have the same doors with the little window above them. I have not seen our cat up at the top since he was a kitten and I had to get a stool because he was adamant he didn't know how to get back down.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 26, 2017)

Mine jump up to the door from the sofa and then jump back down on it or down straight onto the ground on occasions.


----------



## Manter (Nov 26, 2017)

Now she has come out from behind the sofa.... meet Juliet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Ghengis is.... not yet convinced


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 26, 2017)

Ooh! she's gorgeous 
Hope Genghis comes round to her soon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2017)

That cat has got a ridiculously long neck. Regal.


----------



## Manter (Nov 26, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> That cat has got a ridiculously long neck. Regal.


She meerkats quite a lot too. And has a simply hysterical expression. She's quite a character


----------



## Manter (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## trabuquera (Nov 27, 2017)

Oooh she's GORGEOUS. Somehow having a paler chin than Genghis makes her look even more imperious. What a mistress! I think she'll have Genghis slapped into shape before too long, as an ex breeding queen she'll know exactly how to handle small man(?)cats


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 27, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've dug out my old cat carrier (top opener) and going to try and get it tonight or tomorrow. The fact that it has started following me is a good start in my book and that's me with my dog in tow.


Just gets weirder. The polecat /ferret I spotted I'm now having to feed and catch. The rspca will only come for it once caught. He appeared today where puss has been  hiding and he/she has moved to a nearby garage. Was a strange sight ferret and puss vying for bowl of food.
Crap pick. Meet puss and albino ferret.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Just gets weirder. The polecat /ferret I spotted I'm now having to feed and catch. The rspca will only come for it once caught. He appeared today where puss has been  hiding and he/she has moved to a nearby garage. Was a strange sight ferret and puss vying for bowl of food.
> Crap pick. Meet puss and albino ferret.
> View attachment 121499 View attachment 121500



Can you adopt them both?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't know the first thing about ferrets UnderAnOpenSky but in an ideal world I would. Durham ferret rescue is full as well. Poor little thing


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I don't know the first thing about ferrets UnderAnOpenSky but in an ideal world I would. Durham ferret rescue is full as well. Poor little thing



I'm sure once you rescue it, you can find it home! When we went to the dog rescue place I saw them running round in their conservatory. Would freak our cats out though, Katniss is mega jumpy.

Although if you did want to keep it, I'm sure you could find an online guide, including putting them down your trousers.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 27, 2017)

Big news. Our new arrivals, Monty (top) and Willow (bottom), arrived on Saturday. Brother and sister, both with odd colour eyes. After a slow start, they now dominate proceedings round here...

 

Monty's first tentative box with Alfred:


----------



## oryx (Nov 27, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> Big news. Our new arrivals, Monty (top) and Willow (bottom), arrived on Saturday. Brother and sister, both with odd colour eyes. After a slow start, they now dominate proceedings round here...



They're gorgeous, but before I scrolled down properly and could just see the top of the pic, I thought for a split second it was Calamity1971's ferret!


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2017)

Idiot cat is asleep in my chest having some reassurance. Actually impossible to photograph as he is so close- his nose is an inch from mine and my arms ache from holding the phone up! Poor confused boy


----------



## Cloo (Nov 27, 2017)

Gsv tried showing Vastra a 'film for cats' of lots of birds in a bird bath. Fucks given by cat: 0.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2017)

Calamity1971 could that ferret be a stoat? If it's a ferret, it's a feral one as they are basically just domesticated polecats.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 27, 2017)

I spoke to the guy at ferret rescue Orang Utan he said it is a ferret. I live quite rural and you get the hunting knobs with terriers. He said ferrets are often abandoned. Its thumper city here and a prime location for the camouflaged elma fudds.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 29, 2017)

Kittens!!! Bel (after Belinda Carlisle) is the little black one. The other little lady is a bit nameless although Bea ( Beastie Boys!!) seems to be leading. It was going to be Barb or Babs ( Streisand!) but it doesn't seem to suit

They are bloody cute! Bit timid to start with but gaining confidence. Starting to come to hands for strokes. 

The adult cats have had a range of responses. Bob, (big ginge) is being doting dad! Sits in the front room with them eatching from thre sofa and has been great for getting the kittens used to adult cats. He has been so patient. Walking away when they hiss and waiting for them to come to him and now they are happy to approach him. Blue ( fluffy b&w) is only interested in their food but is not bothered by them. Beau (champagne tabby) is a bit wary but food is enough to tempt him into kitten room. Moe (tabby) is most wary but she is approaching them for sniffs so only a matter of time. We've got the front room as kitten room so the adult cats have the rest of the house and garden kitten free!!

Pics!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 29, 2017)

Why are kittens so cute? It should be illegal.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 29, 2017)

Cotton wool floofy bobble heads full of marshmallow goodness! I am more jealous than I can say Mumbles274 of your six cat household. Where are you finding all these wonderful beasts?
Moar pix plz obviously. How is Beau reacting to not being automatically the best-looking creature in the house any more?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 29, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Cotton wool floofy bobble heads full of marshmallow goodness! I am more jealous than I can say Mumbles274 of your six cat household. Where are you finding all these wonderful beasts?
> Moar pix plz obviously. How is Beau reacting to not being automatically the best-looking creature in the house any more?


lamb1979 surprised me on Saturday with them, someone she knew on face crack.

Beau is still the most beautiful boy... He's consoling himself with that!

I'll try to get some play time video later, in the meantime.. Check out Dad on babysitting duty!!


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2017)

First post here. Here's a photo from a year ago when this near dead little kitten was rescued and ended up in our house.


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2017)

And here's the beast a year later. Never had a cat before, just dogs. I am a bit fond of this one though.


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2017)

Although the early starts can be taxing sometimes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 29, 2017)

What a transformation. A very handsome kitty.


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2017)

I met both my non-housemates best friends on the walks to and from work today. One I've known for a while and always gets quite excited when she sees me. The other is newer, but she knows I'm a very good human, bounding over a grass patch to the footpath I walk along, before then having to leg it when a cyclist went past us.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 29, 2017)

This should probably be in cuteness spoilers


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 29, 2017)

urban needs a *squee* button


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2017)

So many gorgeous kitties  I really needed that today! Also I want a kitten


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 29, 2017)

This is Ancho, my nearly 18 year old British Shorthair rescue cat.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 29, 2017)

She hates mini baby bels.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 29, 2017)

But she likes cushions


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 29, 2017)

And now she's off to bed!


----------



## Poi E (Nov 30, 2017)

Buster, our Croydon tom, at leisure. He's what happens when you take a nice puss and put it on the street for years, so poorly developed body, scars and missing teeth. We took him in and had his impressive balls snipped after years of having him fighting and fucking around the neighbourhood. He sent a neighbour's cat to the vet so we decided it was retirement time for the old boy, especially after we saw a festering wound on his head. He sent me to hospital on the verge of blood poisoning after he bit me when I tried to pick him up once. I now read his moods much better and we play and cuddle and do all the things he missed out on as a kitten. Don't eat fried chicken around him-he'll take it in a flying leap and get really fucking feral.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 30, 2017)

sorry bout the size


----------



## smmudge (Nov 30, 2017)

Some more strange positions


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2017)

I got in the other evening to see Missy fast asleep on the sofa. I had a shower and got changed, got myself a drink and sat down to read, and still she hadn't moved. I started to get a bit paranoid, stupidly (think "Grant Unto Him Eternal Rest" in Father Ted), so I touched her back and she eventually woke up. That must've been one seriously deep sleep.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 30, 2017)

put the heating on and left the girls to enjoy it as I was in bed watching Mr Robot. Walked back in after a while to check on them and found Rogue resting her head between Chloe's legs


----------



## moose (Nov 30, 2017)

donkyboy said:


>


Looked like a 2 headed cat for a moment there


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 30, 2017)

Kitten cuddles


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2017)

Like your very own Athena poster Mumbles274 

Mr K has agreed to potentially getting another cat!!!!111!11!!!! Let's see what the future brings...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 1, 2017)

Look at their little faces... Look at them!!!!


Squeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## moose (Dec 1, 2017)

How gorgeous! Particularly love the little ginger. Looks like he's going to have long hair (((your house)))


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 1, 2017)

They are both very fluffy!


----------



## Poi E (Dec 1, 2017)

Our other rescue, Edward, rescued from Edward Street which is around the corner from us. He was in a terrible state when they first got him but he has become a loving, gentile, tactile cat who we find under the covers when we go to bed. The other cats let him pretend to be the boss, feigning alarm as His Royal Highness enters the room. Often has a stinky head. When we got him his inner eyelids were almost always half over (stress?) but now he sees all.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 1, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Our other rescue, Edward, rescued from Edward Street which is around the corner from us. He was in a terrible state when they first got him but he has become a loving, gentile, tactile cat who we find under the covers when we go to bed. The other cats let him pretend to be the boss, feigning alarm as His Royal Highness enters the room. Often has a stinky head. When we got him his inner eyelids were almost always half over (stress?) but now he sees all.
> 
> View attachment 121861



Perfectly coordinated brickwork and cat there  

Sunny and Moony now like each other so much they snuggle together and groom each other. I'm sure it helps that Moony is very much top cat and Sunny is happy to be subservient.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 1, 2017)

Impressive for adult cats. Ours were all adults when introduced and we're down to one punch up a day after a few years. Two if they've been too lazy to go outside.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 1, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Impressive for adult cats. Ours were all adults when introduced and we're down to one punch up a day after a few years. Two if they've been too lazy to go outside.



I'm amazed. And they're both so very good with the baby - perhaps it helps that I take the baby down to "help" feed the cats every day, so they associate her with good things. The baby has also heard "no eating cat food!" so much that she automatically shows me her empty mouth when sitting with them at their bowls.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 1, 2017)

happy household


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 1, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Because I am entirely without financial support from income or benefits, I’m already relying on charity from friends. They’ve set up a GoFundMe campaign for me which is basically saving me from penury. So I can’t ask for any more help. But this vet bill, even with the discount, punches a huge hole in the fund.
> 
> I may have to reinstate the credit card I think.




An update on this situation...

The lovely wonderful locum vet who took pity on me set up the GoFundMe campaign, which went live yesterday morning, and has now made the target for my One-eyed-cat’s dental bill! 

I’m just amazed, and so delighted, and so very grateful. He is now booked in for the pre-surgery checks next Tuesday morning.

It turns out that all the animal care charities ask to see documentation to prove that you’re on benefits, so that wasn’t possible in the end.

And I wanted to say a huge Thank you on here to the poster who topped off the campaign and brought it up to the necessary amount.

What on Earth would we do without Community...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2017)

scifisam said:


> And they're both so very good with the baby











SheilaNaGig said:


> The lovely wonderful locum vet who took pity on me set up the GoFundMe campaign, which went live yesterday morning, and has now made the target for my One-eyed-cat’s dental bill!



: purr :


----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2017)

Cats love snooker!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 2, 2017)

Toby toes popping in to say hello.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 3, 2017)

We appear to have two baby elephants running up and down the landing, and have had for a goodly while now. This running up and down has been interspersed with bouts of some play fighting and some not-so play fighting both on the landing and either side of the bedroom door.

They now are running up and down and are managing to bounce on the slightly loose floor board with unfailing regularity

Mrs Voltz has managed to get back to sleep


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 3, 2017)

The name Babs has prevailed 

Scratching and mixing like this it should have been Beastie!!

 

Bel has decided the front room is insufficient for her exploring needs and has already learnt to scale 2' of ply to escape!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 3, 2017)

Rosemary Jest said:


> She hates mini baby bels.


((( Baby Bel)))


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 3, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes popping in to say hello.
> 
> 
> View attachment 121987




Awwwww....
Helloooooo Toby toes...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 3, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Awwwww....
> Helloooooo Toby toes...


You have a soft spot for Master Toes don't you.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 3, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> You have a soft spot for Master Toes don't you.



Totally.....he is so cuuuuuute 
I love his little face and expression


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 3, 2017)

Someone has found the fish tank


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 3, 2017)

usually play a game of move finger under duvet before going to sleep. Chloe makes a grab for it and tries to bite it. Never succeeds as the duvet is too thick. Manages to get the finger between her fangs, but just can't penerate through.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2017)

Puisin keeping watch


----------



## hegley (Dec 3, 2017)

Perhaps you need a hand with that ice cream?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 3, 2017)

Puss is now outside my front door eating chicken breast! 
I only put out one pouch of sheba and walked away. It must have thought is that it and followed me home. 
Earlier.. 
 
Problem is, how on earth do I get it inside?
It's been on the mat once and scarpered. It's a long way back to where it had shelter.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 3, 2017)

can u not put the food in the pet carrier maybe? while its in there, close it?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 3, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> can u not put the food in the pet carrier maybe? while its in there, close it?


It came into the living room and ate a load of chicken, as soon as I moved to shut the front door it bolted. Problem now is its full, hoping it comes back when it's hungry. Ive opened my old outhouse where I keep my gardening tools hoping it will seek shelter. I heard a rustling in the hedgerow next to it but living surrounded by farmland I have a problem with rats so could have been Roland that I heard. Sat with front door open with a trail of treats and house is like a fridge. It's like trying to catch roadrunner .


----------



## Me76 (Dec 3, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> usually play a game of move finger under duvet before going to sleep. Chloe makes a grab for it and tries to bite it. Never succeeds as the duvet is too thick. Manages to get the finger between her fangs, but just can't penerate through.


We do this same game at bed time with Ozzie.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Puisin keeping watch View attachment 122030



Puisin the Cat is <3


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2017)

What..WHAT!!


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2017)

New cat is settling in well, and is pleasingly crazy. They aren't mates yet, but already tolerate one another well, and it has only been a week  

Take her to be spayed tomorrow.... she may shout less after that. At the moment she is *very* vocal.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2017)

And she is staying as Juliet (aka other cat aka Moglet) as it weirdly seems to suit her


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 3, 2017)

Manter said:


> New cat is settling in well, and is pleasingly crazy. They aren't mates yet, but already tolerate one another well, and it has only been a week
> 
> Take her to be spayed tomorrow.... she may shout less after that. At the moment she is *very* vocal.



They are beautiful...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2017)

Those white toes!!!11!!!!!!


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Those white toes!!!11!!!!!!


They look like she's wearing little mules. And she splays her feet with excitement when she gets attention, and she spreads them like fingers and pats you on the arm to get attention. It's adorable and very funny. She is also obsessed with licking my fingers. No one else's 

(Ghengis is still the most ridiculous, beautiful and loving cat ever though. No other cat will ever replace him in my heart )


----------



## Libertad (Dec 4, 2017)

Manter said:


> They look like she's wearing little mules. And she splays her feet with excitement when she gets attention, and she spreads them like fingers and pats you on the arm to get attention. It's adorable and very funny. She is also obsessed with licking my fingers. No one else's
> 
> (Ghengis is still the most ridiculous, beautiful and loving cat ever though. No other cat will ever replace him in my heart )



How many white toes are we talking about here? Is she pterodactyl?


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2017)

Libertad said:


> How many white toes are we talking about here? Is she pterodactyl?


I don't think so. I'll check in a bit but she is under the bed sulking right now, poor love. She didn't enjoy the vet


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2017)

Can any of you armchair cat psychologists throw any light on this? This standoff went on for about 90 mins this morning in our back garden.  Our moggy could not be arsed going out into the cold to deal with it. What was going on?


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Can any of you armchair cat psychologists throw any light on this? This standoff went on for about 90 mins this morning in our back garden.  Our moggy could not be arsed going out into the cold to deal with it. What was going on?




Not sure about the cat psychology behind it (beyond 'Get off my turf you c**t' and 'What are you staring at? Come and have ago if you think you're hard enough!' said in cat) but I thought for a moment the thing to the left of the picture was another cat, lying there dead.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2017)

oryx said:


> Not sure about the cat psychology behind it (beyond 'Get off my turf you c**t' and 'What are you staring at? Come and have ago if you think you're hard enough!' said in cat) but I thought for a moment the thing to the left of the picture was another cat, lying there dead.



No dead cat but will double check that. It was not either of their turfs though.  This is our moggy's turf. Hard as nails but he really can't be arsed going out in the cold to sort such nonsense!


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2017)

Think that is a piece of wood


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2017)

Fingers said:


> No dead cat but will double check that. It was not either of their turfs though.  This is our moggy's turf. Hard as nails but he really can't be arsed going out in the cold to sort such nonsense!



No, it looks like a tree! It was just my first glance...

Cats are always doing this in our garden.

(cross posted)


----------



## petee (Dec 4, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Can any of you armchair cat psychologists throw any light on this? This standoff went on for about 90 mins this morning in our back garden.  Our moggy could not be arsed going out into the cold to deal with it. What was going on?




tbh it looks like a textbook cat showdown.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 4, 2017)

I think it was the black cat that was causing all the shit to be honest.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 5, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Can any of you armchair cat psychologists throw any light on this? This standoff went on for about 90 mins this morning in our back garden.  Our moggy could not be arsed going out into the cold to deal with it. What was going on?




I would have gone out with a packet of dreamies and before you know it, they would be best friends.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 5, 2017)

Eek! Just played the vid and my cats have freaked out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 5, 2017)

You can get apps with cat sounds if you fancy some mischief.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 5, 2017)

I like putting vids of lions on the TV. Our ginger one won’t leave the screen alone.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2017)

Poor old fella. Not impressed.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 5, 2017)

Aww, he’s going to be such a happy puss! Lots of love to you and Chiminee.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 5, 2017)

You're sending him to a Russian prison? (sorry, of course you would never - it's just the one eye and rusty bars makes for a sort of post-apocalyptic pic...)


----------



## Poi E (Dec 5, 2017)

That’s how the dentist’s office looks to me


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2017)

Fingers said:


> No dead cat but will double check that. It was not either of their turfs though.  This is our moggy's turf. Hard as nails but he really can't be arsed going out in the cold to sort such nonsense!




As I understand it, cats are normally solitary and don’t encounter each other much except on the borders of each others’ territory. But with lots of cats about in any local environment they’re forced to share common space, like the wall that gets from here to there, or any land that’s not being actively patrolled by a dominant cat. And apparently they also time share, so the dominant owner-cat of a garden will patrol it at (let’s say) dawn and dusk but not otherwise, and then it’s kind of open season for other cats.

I’ve seen this with my own fella. The main corridor wall to and fro all the back gardens crosses our back yard and the One-eyed fella guards it diligently and fiercely for some of the time but not at all for the rest of the time. He’ll make everyone wait and wait on his pleasure, so they stack up like planes waiting to get into Heathrow. They’re all waiting there patiently and if anyone’s makes a dash for it One-eyed Cat is all over them and knocks them down quick sharp so they have to go to the back of the queue. But then, suddenly, he’ll stretch and yawn and wander off and back indoors, and then all the other cats take their turn going over the bridge. Sometimes one of them will attempt a bit of haranguing, but mostly they just want to get home from for their tea.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> You're sending him to a Russian prison? (sorry, of course you would never - it's just the one eye and rusty bars makes for a sort of post-apocalyptic pic...)




It does rather doesn’t it. He’s got a nice warm pink woolen blanket in there though.

He shouted at me the whole way to the vet in the car, ended up with a sore throat. The blood tests have all come back normal, which is a huge relief: it means his weight loss is because of his teeth and not some other incipient problem.

So he’s set to go for the dental work under general anaesthetic. Fingers all crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 5, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> As I understand it, cats are normally solitary and don’t encounter each other much except on the borders of each others’ territory. But with lots of cats about in any local environment they’re forced to share common space, like the wall that gets from here to there, or any land that’s not being actively patrolled by a dominant cat. And apparently they also time share, so the dominant owner-cat of a garden will patrol it at (let’s say) dawn and dusk but not otherwise, and then it’s kind of open season for other cats.
> 
> I’ve seen this with my own fella. The main corridor wall to and fro all the back gardens crosses our back yard and the One-eyed fella guards it diligently and fiercely for some of the time but not at all for the rest of the time. He’ll make everyone wait and wait on his pleasure, so they stack up like planes waiting to get into Heathrow. They’re all waiting there patiently and if anyone’s makes a dash for it One-eyed Cat is all over them and knocks them down quick sharp so they have to go to the back of the queue. But then, suddenly, he’ll stretch and yawn and wander off and back indoors, and then all the other cats take their turn going over the bridge. Sometimes one of them will attempt a bit of haranguing, but mostly they just want to get home from for their tea.


How very  dog in the manger of him...lol


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> How very  dog in the manger of him...lol




Not at all. It’s a very efficient way to maintain his own territory. If he’s strict and fierce about the corridor wall across the back, but allows them to use it albeit on his terms, then they’re far less likely to come into his back yard and challenge him there. I’ve been very impressed by the fact that none of those cats has ever tried to take over his back yard or his cat ladder or his cat flap.


----------



## Callie (Dec 5, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Can any of you armchair cat psychologists throw any light on this? This standoff went on for about 90 mins this morning in our back garden.  Our moggy could not be arsed going out into the cold to deal with it. What was going on?



My cats very giving me some very funny looks last night when I was playing this with the volume up on my phone  Eventually Poo ran off to look for the angry cat, probably to fight it as she is a bit of a bruiser.


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2017)

There is some serious lap love going on at the moment, especially with snooker on the telly. It's really testing out my bladder stamina.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 5, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Not at all. It’s a very efficient way to maintain his own territory. If he’s strict and fierce about the corridor wall across the back, but allows them to use it albeit on his terms, then they’re far less likely to come into his back yard and challenge him there. I’ve been very impressed by the fact that none of those cats has ever tried to take over his back yard or his cat ladder or his cat flap.



Em....I was being tongue in cheek...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> View attachment 122176
> 
> 
> 
> Poor old fella. Not impressed.




So the vet called to say he’s out of surgery and doing well. And I’m very glad to say that they didn’t need to remove all the teeth. Some were cleaned up and scraped. Which is just as well because he’s already had several removed in the past, and has dropped a few All by himself. So that’s good news.

Do all cats have these teeth issues or am I a bad cat keeper?


I’ll go fetch him home in an hour or so.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 5, 2017)

our cat had really bad teeth and had to have loads out
not had it from birth/kitten though so blame previous owner and sugary cat food


----------



## scifisam (Dec 5, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> So the vet called to say he’s out of surgery and doing well. And I’m very glad to say that they didn’t need to remove all the teeth. Some were cleaned up and scraped. Which is just as well because he’s already had several removed in the past, and has dropped a few All by himself. So that’s good news.
> 
> Do all cats have these teeth issues or am I a bad cat keeper?
> 
> ...



I think quite a lot of older cats do, even if they've been well cared for all their lives.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 5, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> So the vet called to say he’s out of surgery and doing well. And I’m very glad to say that they didn’t need to remove all the teeth. Some were cleaned up and scraped. Which is just as well because he’s already had several removed in the past, and has dropped a few All by himself. So that’s good news.
> 
> Do all cats have these teeth issues or am I a bad cat keeper?
> 
> ...



At his age it’s not surprising. He will feel so much better and will be patrolling that wall 24/7


----------



## hegley (Dec 5, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Do all cats have these teeth issues or am I a bad cat keeper?


Both our cats are still young, fed on exactly the same food, looked after the same way but one has gum disease and one doesn't so I imagine they're similar to humans re: susceptibility.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 5, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> So the vet called to say he’s out of surgery and doing well. And I’m very glad to say that they didn’t need to remove all the teeth. Some were cleaned up and scraped. Which is just as well because he’s already had several removed in the past, and has dropped a few All by himself. So that’s good news.
> 
> Do all cats have these teeth issues or am I a bad cat keeper?
> 
> ...



My old Charlie had to have all but his bottom fangs removed. It coincided with a worsening of his hyperthyroidism so he had a shaky few days of recovery but every other time he underwent a general he was absolutely fine - they're tough old buggers, these cats. His mouth seemed fine though, in terms of him getting back to eating. 

His top lip used to get stuck on his bottom fangs all the time after that. Poor little love.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2017)

Well it turns out that I am a terrible cat person.

As I always do, I let him out of the box as soon as I was home. But the door was open, and he bolted in the wrong direction. Why oh why did I have the door open?!

I’ve looked and looked. Spied him under a car, but he ran, and then I spotted him pegging it into the estate. There is a way through, ordinarily this is his turf and he knows his way about.

But it’s dark. He’s only got one eye, the other one is a bit cloudy (confirmed by the vet) and he’s hard of hearing. And coming off a general anaesthetic. So even if he’s not disoriented, even if he knows he’s home and how to get back to the house, will he be able to jump up to access the route? And I’ve seen the local rival cats on their patrols so maybe they’ll have a go at him?


Oh dear me


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2017)

I can’t call for him or rattle a food box cos he won’t hear.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 5, 2017)

oh shit....


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2017)

I’m indoors now. I could wander about all night and never find him. Or find him and spook him by trying to grab him. I’m hoping there’s more likelihood of him finding his own way home in good time.

But I’m worried. And sad. And I feel really stupid.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear this ((SheilaNaGig)). You're not stupid, just excited to have him back. He will come home. Let's us know when he does xx


----------



## scifisam (Dec 5, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I’m indoors now. I could wander about all night and never find him. Or find him and spook him by trying to grab him. I’m hoping there’s more likelihood of him finding his own way home in good time.
> 
> But I’m worried. And sad. And I feel really stupid.



It's difficult to look for a black cat in the dark too.

I hope he comes straight home. You're not a terrible cat owner, you were just out of your usual routine.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2017)

Fella has gone out to seek him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 5, 2017)

come home safe, kitty


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh dear...
Hope he returns soon....
Fingers and everything crossed. 
If he is used to going out and about then he will be just doing his thing...hopefully.
The fact he was able to dash out probably means the anaesthetic has worn off...
He's probably doing a night patrol...
Try not to worry.....

Hug for you... (((((SheilaNaGig )))))


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 5, 2017)

He's probably gone of in a strop after his silly human took him to the vet and will turn up in the morning expecting breakfast. That's the kind of thing ours do anyway.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2017)

I really hope you’re right. It feels all wrong to be going to bed without him. He usually comes to fetch me up to bed at catnap o’clock.

Fella couldn’t see him, but he said “if he’d gone out the catflap rather than running off, would you be worried for him?” To which the answer is Not at all. So I’m now hanging on the hope that he didn’t dash off in a fit of disorientation, and it was a fit of pique, or high dudgeon.

I had a cat once who, if it was raining when he came back from the vet, would deliberately sit in the rain til he was wet through, presumably to get the vet smell off his back without having to taste it by grooming himself.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 5, 2017)

most cats are fairly good at homing.

when i lived with mogs, one of them would bugger off for weekends away fairly regularly and would come home shagged out (not in the literal sense as he'd been 'done') somewhere between sunday night and some time on tuesday (guess it depended how good a party it had been), have a big feed then sleep most of the next day or two.

i only got as far as knocking on doors and leafleting one time i hadn't seen him by friday and the little sod was back (and expecting to be fed) when i got home...


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 5, 2017)

Our Black Cat used to disappear for 3 or 4 days on end - she seemed perfectly happy with that- she would only come home, I think, when she was bored of eating rabbit and fancied bought cat food for a change.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2017)

Well in his heyday, this cat would disappear for days and days, it really wasn’t unusual to have him “missing” for a week.

But it’s the circumstances: just home after a general anaesthetic, one eye and mostly deaf.

I trust him to know his way home in ordinary circumst@nces. I’m worried though that he was disoriented and set off wrong and so got himself lost.

Or, as someone else said, maybe he just wants some alone time, find himself again after his trip to the vet.

Anyway there’s nothing to be done about it right now. Hopefully he’ll wake me at dawn and it’ll all be alright.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hope pussy's home soon.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 5, 2017)

((((possibly disorientated kitty))))

((((sheila))))


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Dec 6, 2017)

ddraig said:


> our cat had really bad teeth and had to have loads out
> not had it from birth/kitten though so blame previous owner and sugary cat food





scifisam said:


> I think quite a lot of older cats do, even if they've been well cared for all their lives.



When we got Ancho, she had to get one of her fangs removed, the vet reckons that cat biscuits don't help as they're full of sugary cereal, which makes sense when you think about it.

We get her some 100% meat and veg dry food from the vets which she loves and a big bag costs about 17 quid but lasts her a few months. Pretty sure it wasn't just a rue from the vets to buy expensive food from them as it probably works out a similar price to supermarket stuff. Plus, her teeth have been ok (touch wood) in the 4 years we've had her. She gets wet food as well for a bit of variety. 

She can still bite your hand with just one fang if you annoy her.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 6, 2017)

SheilaNaGig ... hope he is back this morning


----------



## Poi E (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh Chiminee Come back.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 6, 2017)

Is he home?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 6, 2017)

He’s back! He’s home!



At about 4:30 I woke up with a sense in my heart that he was in the house. I must have heard the cat flap in my sleep. I listened carefully for any noises and then I heard cautious, careful slow cat-steps on the stairs. But he didn’t get onto the bed, so then I doubted myself. So I got up and checked around, saw that his food bowl was empty and the cat flap was dipped inward (someone had come in and not gone out again).

He’s under the bed, which is one of his spots. I’ve reached down the side to give him a gentle stroke but he’s not talking to me. Accepted my hand but didn’t return the greeting, and he’s not come out.

So he’s either feeling rough, or he’s very pissed off at me. Probably both.

But he’s home at least. I’m so relieved.

Thank you for all the reassurances last night subUrban x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> He’s back! He’s home!



: purr :


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 6, 2017)

some strokes and treats will soon bring him round


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 6, 2017)

Bel and Babs having some strokes this morning. Getting up at 3am for the last 5 days for the cricket has allowed for lots of lovely kitten bonding! Adult cats are mostly accepting, with kisses and chirping to each other. Moe is still a little wary and Beau is still a little moody when they are too playful with him but all seems to be going OK.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 6, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> He’s back! He’s home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great news!!
Hurrah


----------



## Poi E (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank goodness.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 6, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Thank goodness.




Indeed...

I’ve managed to give him a bit of a cuddle this morning and he seems fine: he’s groomed a bit, his ears are not hot, his nose is wet, he even has his tail upright and straight. But oh my gosh! he’s pissed off at me!

He’s buggered off somewhere again, in the house this time, one of his secret places. Hopefully he’ll come round by bedtime and we can have a proper cuddle and a chat.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 6, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Bel and Babs having some strokes this morning. Getting up at 3am for the last 5 days for the cricket has allowed for lots of lovely kitten bonding! Adult cats are mostly accepting, with kisses and chirping to each other. Moe is still a little wary and Beau is still a little moody when they are too playful with him but all seems to be going OK.
> 
> View attachment 122249




You’re making a rod for your back there Mumbles274 . For evermore they’ll be expecting you to get up at 3:00 AM to provide lappage and tendernesses. They’ll never forgive the abrupt withdrawal of these favours when the cricket finishes. They’ll lull you into thinking they’re fine with it and plan and scheme their response over a couple of week, and then launch a campaign to wake you religiously and completely at 3:00AM every. single. morning. And as summer approaches and the dawn happens earlier, they’ll change the time just enough so that it’s  bright enough so that you’ll never be able to go back to sleep.

This is how cats train us, as well you know.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 6, 2017)

Furry psychopaths!


----------



## Me76 (Dec 6, 2017)

Great news SheilaNaGig


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 6, 2017)

Brilliant news SheilaNaGig


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 6, 2017)

He’s finally starting to come round. He refused to even look at me til lunchtime.

Then a did something radical. I picked him up from behind when he wasn’t looking. Very rude behaviour but necessary, I felt. He was giving me the cold shoulder but I cuddled and petted and stroked him and coo-coo’ed him for a good few minutes before letting him go. He started to skedaddle but then had a second thought and settled diown with me with his face rested in the palm of my hand. So he still trusts me, but he’s royally pissed off at me.

I’m sure we’ll have made it up by bedtime


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 6, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> He’s back! He’s home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God I'm so so glad he's back. I was right there with you, SheilaNaGig - hugs to you both.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 6, 2017)

Puss is now in my out house with new bed and toys, but it prefers playing with the hose. One tentative paw on the kitchen mat and then scarpered. I'm permanently sitting on back step in 4 layers talking in a stupid 
'c'mon Puddy tat, foodies' type of voice.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 6, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> God I'm so so glad he's back. I was right there with you, SheilaNaGig - hugs to you both.



Me too. I had the fear this morning when my boy didn’t come in from his night manoeuvres on time this morning so I feel your pain. Am slightly para anyway as that cat killer wanker had another one just up the road this week


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 6, 2017)

My next door neighbour sometimes has to leave her cat out all night when she can't get him in before she goes off for a night shift. I think I worry enough for both her and me to be honest. I keep an eye out for him when I'm up and about. We're in a bit of a weird residential area, 3 streets sandwiched in between old industrial, a cemetery, and main adjoining roads going to and from the city, so I'd like to think we're not ever going to be prime cat-hunting territory for that bastard (I mean, the chances are so small anyway, he can't be everywhere in the country), but still... it's natural to worry I think.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 6, 2017)

It would do my nut if I didn't have a cat flap. Odin likes to roam sometimes and I'd be dead unhappy if I didn't see him for 24 hours if I knew he was out. Neighbours were surprised when we cut a hole in a PVC door, but was worth it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 6, 2017)

My neighbour can't get a cat flap because she's renting. It's a real shame. She often misses Simba by mere minutes when she's got to dash to work, and the poor stupid cat will sit outside crying to be let in for HOURS. If he sees me up at the back bedroom window he manages to climb up on the narrow ledge outside the window and cries at me thinking I can let him in. He doesn't understand internal walls.

I let him in my kitchen from time to time, but he doesn't really like to stay, and he refuses point blank to eat any of the food I put down for him


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 6, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> My neighbour can't get a cat flap because she's renting. It's a real shame. She often misses Simba by mere minutes when she's got to dash to work, and the poor stupid cat will sit outside crying to be let in for HOURS. If he sees me up at the back bedroom window he manages to climb up on the narrow ledge outside the window and cries at me thinking I can let him in. He doesn't understand internal walls.
> 
> I let him in my kitchen from time to time, but he doesn't really like to stay, and he refuses point blank to eat any of the food I put down for him



I’m wondering why your neighbour hasn’t given you a set of keys for to let in the cat, and anyway in case she loses hers.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 6, 2017)

Bit more progress.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 6, 2017)

Our Dylan also did a bit of an awol this evening, usually my other half is back earlier so she'll lock him in before it gets dark, but we both weren't back today until after dark, and when I got back he wasn't in. Called for him but no response.

Anyway after an hour he waltzed in, but the worrying thing is it looks like there was a bit of cat fur stuck in one of his claws!! Fuck knows what he's been up to! A few days ago he got a little superficial nick in his ear so he's obviously making friends.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 6, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Bit more progress.
> View attachment 122287



beautiful fur baby. If I could take on a 4th, I would have taken him quickly


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 6, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I’m wondering why your neighbour hasn’t given you a set of keys for to let in the cat, and anyway in case she loses hers.



We're not super close. Just the occasional hello, a few longer convos when she first moved in a couple of years ago. She works odd hours, and when she is at home she's usually loudly shagging her bloke so I wouldn't get a look in anyway


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2017)

I got home this evening and started to open the front door, expecting to be either mobbed or ignored. Instead, Missy appeared from behind me, with her behaviour suggesting, "Oh good, you can open the door for me. I can't be arsed to walk round the back to my cat flap".


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 6, 2017)

winter is here and the girls (especially Chloe) are keen again to get under the duvet. They haven't done this for ages. Defo weather related.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 6, 2017)

One moment charming, next they look like they could kill you.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 6, 2017)

Poi E said:


> One moment charming, next they look like they could kill you.



it's the camera flash. they weren't keen on flash as it was nice and dark under there.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 6, 2017)

stavros said:


> I got home this evening and started to open the front door, expecting to be either mobbed or ignored. Instead, Missy appeared from behind me, with her behaviour suggesting, "Oh good, you can open the door for me. I can't be arsed to walk round the back to my cat flap".



My old cat Rowntree would quite happily go out of the catflap in the back door but refuse to come in through it, much preferring to come round to the front and scream at the front door until we let her in.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 6, 2017)

After sitting on cold kitchen floor for hours I moved into next room and sat on that floor. Puss came in and started playing with the dogs toys so I jumped up and shut the back door (it was a sprint won by me by a nose)
He/she can't really miaow but there was squeaks of 'you bastard let me out' for ten mins. Currently hiding under a motorbike restoration project with big eyes on. 
Caroline is doing a great job of twatting my garden, and fence is about down,  so I'm very happy I got puss in tonight. Next herculean task will be puss meets curious dog who I can hear sniffing at the door!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 6, 2017)

I'd try and put off the dog meeting for as long as possible. It's been one hell of a journey getting this far, you want to make sure puss is as calm as possible before adding more insult to injury!


----------



## scifisam (Dec 6, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It would do my nut if I didn't have a cat flap. Odin likes to roam sometimes and I'd be dead unhappy if I didn't see him for 24 hours if I knew he was out. Neighbours were surprised when we cut a hole in a PVC door, but was worth it.



Moony refuses to use ours, the tiny tyrant


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 7, 2017)

..


Vintage Paw said:


> I'd try and put off the dog meeting for as long as possible. It's been one hell of a journey getting this far, you want to make sure puss is as calm as possible before adding more insult to injury!


Just on ordering a tall scratch post/bed thing. I'm lucky to have two living rooms and puss is in the big one with lots of hiding places. I honestly gave up hope of ever rescuing puss. I just hope he/she settles in, my worry is it's been feral for too long. Well the first 5 ish months of its life. It's beautiful, and I actually got the head rub on my leg before I managed to shut the door.
Dog meeting will be a while yet.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 7, 2017)

Our new little kitten (well, he's 9 months old now) went out in the garden earlier but since then no sign of him. He usually comes back in when I call him but not tonight. It might be the wind that's freaking him out but it's not like him to stay out this late and I'm loathe to just let him stay out overnight.

Any tips for getting the little git back in?


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2017)

Did he reappear, souljacker ?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Our new little kitten (well, he's 9 months old now) went out in the garden earlier but since then no sign of him. He usually comes back in when I call him but not tonight. It might be the wind that's freaking him out but it's not like him to stay out this late and I'm loathe to just let him stay out overnight.
> 
> Any tips for getting the little git back in?



Food?


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 7, 2017)

Have you got any fresh, clean, recently ironed clothing?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 7, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Our new little kitten (well, he's 9 months old now) went out in the garden earlier but since then no sign of him. He usually comes back in when I call him but not tonight. It might be the wind that's freaking him out but it's not like him to stay out this late and I'm loathe to just let him stay out overnight.
> 
> Any tips for getting the little git back in?



He will come back when he's hungry.
Tip....let him out in the garden before you feed him...he wont stray too far when he's peckish.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 7, 2017)

moose said:


> Did he reappear, souljacker ?



Yeah, showed up for breakfast this morning. The Mrs is now in a flap about letting him out at any time but I thought he seemed fine. Really need to get a cat flap but our back door is a double glazed french door and it will cost about £400 to get it put in.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 7, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Have you got any fresh, clean, recently ironed clothing?



Is that a thing then?

I don't think anything would have worked last night. I was shaking his treat bag, calling and shaking his food bowl but there was no sign.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 7, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> The two lily-poisoned kittens both made it through and are now happily home with their humans.


Vet’s bill was £1,100, thankfully they were insured. 
Expensive flowers.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> Vet’s bill was £1,100, thankfully they were insured.
> Expensive flowers.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2017)

Molly with a new sleeping position on her cloud today


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 7, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> Vet’s bill was £1,100, thankfully they were insured.
> Expensive flowers.



Crikey.....


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ordered this from pet planet along with a plug in feliway and worming syrup etc. 
Puss has come out from under furniture and eaten so that's a start. 
'purrshire giant tower'....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 7, 2017)

It doesn't take long to fully commit to a cat and start buying ridiculously expensive gubbins they're never going to use. Good on you


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm sure every one of us experiences this when changing bed sheets:


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Yeah, showed up for breakfast this morning. The Mrs is now in a flap about letting him out at any time but I thought he seemed fine. Really need to get a cat flap but our back door is a double glazed french door and it will cost about £400 to get it put in.


Might be cheaper to go through a wall - that's what we did.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 7, 2017)

Dinner time


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 7, 2017)

^ an impressive spread! And that's some seriously speedy kitten integration right there. Now all you need is a grey one and a white one and a siamese one and a bengal one and a massive great floofy one (any colour) and you'll have the complete Set of Cats.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 7, 2017)

There is an over-representation of gingers there. You need at least one more black cat. For equality's sake.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 7, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> He’s finally starting to come round. He refused to even look at me til lunchtime.
> 
> Then a did something radical. I picked him up from behind when he wasn’t looking. Very rude behaviour but necessary, I felt. He was giving me the cold shoulder but I cuddled and petted and stroked him and coo-coo’ed him for a good few minutes before letting him go. He started to skedaddle but then had a second thought and settled diown with me with his face rested in the palm of my hand. So he still trusts me, but he’s royally pissed off at me.
> 
> I’m sure we’ll have made it up by bedtime




Well he was still giving me the cold shoulder at bedtime but then at about 4:00 this morning he came barrelling onto my bed, shouting and purring and shoving his head at me, rubbing his chin on me. It was like he’d suddenly remembered that he loves me, or his bad mood had finally worked itself through. So then he settled down hugging my forearm and resting his head in my hand, purring like a motorcycle til we both fell back to sleep.

He’s just just come to ask for second supper, and no doubt he’ll be demanding that I join him for bed very soon.


----------



## oryx (Dec 7, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Dinner time
> 
> View attachment 122354



I wish ours were as civilised as that. Even the kittens appear to have manners.

Tonight, I was on feeding duty. Paddy decided Zoe's bowl looked more interesting (even though it was the same food) and pushed her out of the way.

When I had returned them to their rightful bowls, Zoe started eating with her paws.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 7, 2017)

There is still some moodiness from Moe and Beau, but they are mostly tolerant.

From what I've read, integration is all about resources/territory. As long as they know they have there own food, water, toilet space, affections and cozy spots things 'should' be OK.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 7, 2017)

and i think it's fair to say ....

No. More. Cats.

lamb1979 please note


----------



## colacubes (Dec 7, 2017)

My beautiful boy <3


----------



## lamb1979 (Dec 7, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> and i think it's fair to say ....
> 
> No. More. Cats.
> 
> lamb1979 please note


Say waaaaaaattttt


----------



## Me76 (Dec 8, 2017)

I put the Christmas tree up last night.  We didn't have one last year due to them being very kitteny still.  

I've put it up without lights to see what happens. If it's still standing on Sunday then lights can go on.  

No interest last night or overnight and this morning Ozzie has noticed it.   We shall see whether it's still where we left it when we get in tonight.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 8, 2017)

Bob is a very loving Dad <3


----------



## Manter (Dec 8, 2017)

I think both cats are quite settled...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 8, 2017)

The cat tree turned up today. Bought the feliway refill instead of the full kit! Full jobby was only 2 quid more  so a trip out later to get stung at pets at home.
Puss pawed at my finger earlier with no claws 
You can just see about see the face in the bed shelter
 
I put the dogs flat Eric on the hammock to show how its done. 
Emerging from bed shelter


----------



## souljacker (Dec 8, 2017)

Whatever freaked out Pablo the other night is still worrying him. He keeps going out, darting around the patio for 10 minutes then wanting to come back in again.
I've told him to man up (I reckon it's next doors two bullying him) but he won't listen.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 8, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> The cat tree turned up today. Bought the feliway refill instead of the full kit! Full jobby was only 2 quid more  so a trip out later to get stung at pets at home.
> Puss pawed at my finger earlier with no claws
> You can just see about see the face in the bed shelter
> View attachment 122422
> ...



so you've managed to get him inside? How has he been behaving?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 8, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> so you've managed to get him inside? How has he been behaving?


Hid under a chest of drawers the first night. Second night two hours of play then hid behind my bookcase. Today mainly out and trying to steal toast off my plate. Used the litter tray as well which I couldn't believe.
Just this minute gone in here and lay down, which is the bed I bought for the out house. First time near the radiator.
 
I'm doing shifts between him/her and the pooch in the other room for now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 8, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> The cat tree turned up today.



i hope you kept the box it came in...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 9, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i hope you kept the box it came in...


It was playing with the box as I was assembling it, took me ten mins .
Took pooch on a short lead to sit on floor in cat room and this happened after we left the room.
Ooh I love your bed, can I have a go dog
 
Then it decided to join relegated dog on couch.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 9, 2017)

do u not have a better camera?


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 9, 2017)

Rogue back from her annual vaccination


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 9, 2017)

Toby toes says "Your not going shopping without me!!"


----------



## Reno (Dec 9, 2017)

Alfie is sending greetings from Berlin !


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 9, 2017)

Really nice to see Alfie


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 9, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes says "Your not going shopping without me!!"
> 
> View attachment 122495




Pretty adamant too judging by the expression....


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes says "Your not going shopping without me!!"
> 
> View attachment 122495



Tesco bags are this season's look.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 9, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> do u not have a better camera?


They're off my 'smart' phone. Think I'll treat myself to a digital camera for Xmas.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 9, 2017)

The twins are settling in nicely and like the dogs...

 

...and are discovering Christmas tree shenanigans.


----------



## lamb1979 (Dec 9, 2017)

Babs is broken ♥️♥️


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2017)

Did you rub face in belly?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 9, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> The twins are settling in nicely and like the dogs...





has vet recommended sun-block on kittehs' ears when summer comes?  white (or partly white) kittehs are prone to skin cancer.

i did try this with the mogs i used to live with (one tabby/white, one black / white, but both had white ears)

you can only see the scar on my hand in a good light if you know where to look...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 9, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> has vet recommended sun-block on kittehs' ears when summer comes?  white (or partly white) kittehs are prone to skin cancer.
> 
> i did try this with the mogs i used to live with (one tabby/white, one black / white, but both had white ears)
> 
> you can only see the scar on my hand in a good light if you know where to look...



Not yet, but already thinking about doing this (if they let me)


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 9, 2017)

make sure to work plenty of gentle ear-rubbing into the strokes&cuddles time with them while they're still young then eh, eatmorecheese - lots of cats HATE having ears messed with but if you get them used to it and they know it's not an immediate disaster they'll come around. Gorgeous kittens all ... and it's so good to see Alfie settled and happy and handsome as ever he was!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 9, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> make sure to work plenty of gentle ear-rubbing into the strokes&cuddles time with them while they're still young then eh, eatmorecheese - lots of cats HATE having ears messed with but if you get them used to it and they know it's not an immediate disaster they'll come around. Gorgeous kittens all ... and it's so good to see Alfie settled and happy and handsome as ever he was!



I've been using saline on their nose and eyes to clear up cat flu effects, and they seem to accept it...


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 9, 2017)

Gorgeous cats eatmorecheese 

I had a white cat that was deaf, apparently a common thing for white cats?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 9, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Did you rub face in belly?


Guilty as charged!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 10, 2017)

Reno said:


> Alfie is sending greetings from Berlin !
> 
> View attachment 122501
> View attachment 122503
> View attachment 122502


Lovely!! I must have missed how he got there but it was a dilemma for a while wasn't it? Glad he made it


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 10, 2017)

Toby toes is very striking xsunnysuex ❤


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 10, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Gorgeous cats eatmorecheese
> 
> I had a white cat that was deaf, apparently a common thing for white cats?



Yes, it is. Luckily these two seem to hear OK


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Gorgeous cats eatmorecheese
> 
> I had a white cat that was deaf, apparently a common thing for white cats?



from what i remember, it's a genetic thing with white cats with blue eyes

white cats with one blue eye can be deaf / can become deaf on the side with the blue eye

wikipedia bit here.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 10, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> Yes, it is. Luckily these two seem to hear OK


Hear OK, but being cats.. Never listen


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 10, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Toby toes is very striking xsunnysuex ❤


Oh he certainly is.  He's a proper little devil though.   Naughty little puss.  But,  wouldn't swap him.


----------



## moose (Dec 10, 2017)

Reno Lovely to see Alfie! how's he liking Berlin?


----------



## stavros (Dec 10, 2017)

Just as I did last year, I had to go out into my back yard and dance around this morning, so as to demonstrate to Missy that snow will not kill her. It must by a complete head-fuck to them, given how infrequent it is here. She doesn't give a fuck about rain.


----------



## Reno (Dec 10, 2017)

moose said:


> Reno Lovely to see Alfie! how's he liking Berlin?


The biggest adjustment was that he had to go from being an outdoor to being an indoor cat, but he’s adjusted really well. So far I haven’t had much work, so I’m mostly home.


----------



## moose (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm so pleased for you both.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 10, 2017)

Family album pics


----------



## Poi E (Dec 11, 2017)

Two wet cats under the duvet this morning. Jesus guys.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 11, 2017)

Today Dylan brought us home a...erm, locking wheel nut? Not entirely sure, but it looks important :/ it's pretty heavy too!


----------



## moose (Dec 11, 2017)

Shit! smmudge I think it's from a McGard set. They're well expensive. Someone will have to have their wheels drilled off! Or you could have a look around the neighbourhood and see who's nuts match the lock.


----------



## Callie (Dec 11, 2017)

Cats are dicks  stealing a wheel nut  amazing...is that him in the background 'i did hunted down a car! Imma clever'


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm not totally sure what happened because I was only half awake. However, I went to the loo in the middle of the night and returned to find Missy occupying the part of the duvet where my legs were previously. I had to take the colder part.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 11, 2017)

. 


smmudge said:


> Today Dylan brought us home a...erm, locking wheel nut


I remember my cat years ago came through the open kitchen window making a weird shouty noise and appeared in the living room and dropped a skinny leg of lamb on the dogs bed, she ran back out and came back with a Yorkshire pudding. When she scarpered again I ran upstairs to see where she was going, I spotted her going in someone's window at the back of me and came out with another Yorkshire!
I went round and knocked to apologise, apparently they were leftovers and the woman found it quite amusing.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 12, 2017)

moose said:


> Shit! smmudge I think it's from a McGard set. They're well expensive. Someone will have to have their wheels drilled off! Or you could have a look around the neighbourhood and see who's nuts match the lock.



Oh god, how do I discreetly go around checking all my neighbour's cars without someone calling the police on me lol!


----------



## Poi E (Dec 12, 2017)

Many moons ago, my parents provided lodgings for an Abyssinian cat called Kefren. For years a thief was known to operate in the building pinching jewellery. When my parents moved they found the little thieving cat had been stealing stuff for years and depositing it in the boiler room.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 12, 2017)

This boy just gets more handsome every day!!	Dear little Toby toes.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 12, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> This boy just gets more handsome every day!!	Dear little Toby toes.
> 
> View attachment 122860



I love seeing TobyToes  he's just so cute.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue back from her annual vaccination



Your vet is fucking gorgeous


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 12, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Your vet is fucking gorgeous




Fair point..well made.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2017)

Sorry to lower the tone of the thread


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 12, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sorry to lower the tone of the thread



To be honest, I thought similar when I saw that post. 
But I got distracted by Rogue's cute little face.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 12, 2017)

The only work colleague I've had to talk to so far this week. Makes life easier when they agree with every decision you make.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 12, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Your vet is fucking gorgeous





He is not the regular vet I'm  used to. Goddards have swapped him with my Italian vet who I rather fancied. 

Was hoping to see her 3 times while taking my girls for their vaccinations......


----------



## BigTom (Dec 12, 2017)

a minute of kitten:


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 12, 2017)

BigTom said:


> a minute of kitten:




They're growing fast aren't they?
Very cute


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 12, 2017)

had a dream last night. the first in god knows how long. was just passed 3 am. dreamt there was an arm under my duvet. it grabbed my hand and was dragging me under. 

woke up startled to find bella sleeping on my waist and chloe at the bottom of the bed. I didn't feel her on me as bella is much lighter than overweight chloe. have to say, the dream was rather startling that it was great wake up to see the girls in bed with me


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2017)

Putting kittieh videos on YouTube can certainly create intrest. He was fast asleep before it went on.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 13, 2017)

My legs seem to have become the arena for a nightly wrestling match that my two are running this week.  

Not impressed.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 13, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Putting kittieh videos on YouTube can certainly create intrest. He was fast asleep before it went on.
> 
> View attachment 122906



Impressive boner on the cat


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2017)

Katniss looked decidedly unimpressed when she was sat on the work surface next to the google mini and I said "Hey Google, what noise does a cat make"


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 13, 2017)

Cuteness


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2017)

Missy is maintaining the annoying habit to sitting next to my laptop and staring at me with her mad eyes. If I dare touch the keyboard or mousepad I get punched; likewise if I try to stroke her.

I may have posited this hypothesis before but oh well: cats are weird.


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Cuteness




How old?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 13, 2017)

stavros said:


> How old?


9-10 weeks? We got them at '8' but have a feeling the person let them go when they were younger. They were eating solids, grooming and toileting ok so what's done is done


----------



## Manter (Dec 13, 2017)

New bonkers cat- madam funny face- not only has bonkers paws, she also uses them like hands. She holds your hand where she wants it, taps you on the arm to get attention, and sits on her hind legs waving them in the air and meowing as if she is telling you a long and exciting anecdote. 

Everything was going a bit too well with her and idiot cat- they ended up asleep in the same basket this afternoon. I think he decided it was too much too soon and wupped her ass- fluffed himself up to three times his normal size, hissing and spitting, and chased her upstairs. I intervened at the point where he had her on her back and was baring his teeth at her 

Now they are asleep in the same room again. 

Cats.

Baffling.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 13, 2017)

Been a long day!!


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2017)

I have a really horrible feeling Juliet cat has been declawed. I feel slightly sick.

Edit- it's illegal, but I've just had a really close look at her paws. She def does not have claws


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 14, 2017)

Manter said:


> I have a really horrible feeling Juliet cat has been declawed. I feel slightly sick.
> 
> Edit- it's illegal, but I've just had a really close look at her paws. She def does not have claws


 poor thing and poor you too, would make me feel sick as well


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 14, 2017)

((( Juliet )))


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2017)

Nooooooooo. Cats only defence. ((Juliet))
.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 14, 2017)

Manter said:


> I have a really horrible feeling Juliet cat has been declawed. I feel slightly sick.
> 
> Edit- it's illegal, but I've just had a really close look at her paws. She def does not have claws



are u going to take her to the vet for confirmation ad update us?


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> are u going to take her to the vet for confirmation ad update us?


Yup


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2017)

So, early morning visit to vets. She has not been declawed- she does have claws. She just seems to have them permanently retracted- even when you prick her paw pads she doesn't put them out.  I was concerned when I saw her fight the idiot and bite but not use her claws. And I have never seen her claws used..... she appears to have some weird behavioural thing. Vet has never seen it before and is going to call some colleagues.

Apparently declawed cats tend to refuse to use litter trays because it hurts, won't jump on you because it hurts, etc she is just..... odd


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2017)

Liked for not being declawed and finding out about it.  Hopefully it's just a little oddity and not any sign of deep trauma.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 14, 2017)

Manter said:


> So, early morning visit to vets. She has not been declawed- she does have claws. She just seems to have them permanently retracted- even when you prick her paw pads she doesn't put them out.  I was concerned when I saw her fight the idiot and bite but not use her claws. And I have never seen her claws used..... she appears to have some weird behavioural thing. Vet has never seen it before and is going to call some colleagues.
> 
> Apparently declawed cats tend to refuse to use litter trays because it hurts, won't jump on you because it hurts, etc she is just..... odd



Glad to read that she has not been de-clawed.
Maybe she is just a very cautious cat about using her claws? My aunt had a lovely Siamese cat that never put her claws out. She was a very gentle cat...gorgeous personality. She didn't go outside, in fact she never seemed to want to be outside. She loved her humans and just wanted food, lots of cuddles and company.


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2017)

She's definitely odd. 

And *tiny* compared to the beautiful idiot!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 14, 2017)

Manter said:


> She's definitely odd.
> 
> And *tiny* compared to the beautiful idiot!




She's really lovely.
They both are


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 14, 2017)

Manter I had a cat who never used her claws. Not quite as comprehensively as Juliet, because she would use them to get purchase on the bedspread when jumping onto the bed and such-like. But she was always velvet-paws with human contact. She had several sets of kittens and her kits were all so polite and well mannered, really lovely well brought up little things. The mama was just a very gentle soul. She’d  lay her paw on the back of their neck to make them settle down, just using the weight of her authority and patience to get them to behave. 

Maybe Juliet has watched and learned about hands from humans? You say she's quite “handy” with her paws, could it be that she’s just kinda fascinated by hands and uses her paws with that attitude?


----------



## Chz (Dec 14, 2017)

Manter said:


> Apparently declawed cats tend to refuse to use litter trays because it hurts, won't jump on you because it hurts, etc she is just..... odd


Oh nonsense. I've owned declawed cats (no, I didn't maim them - just adopted them that way) and the worst I can say for them is they can be a bit bitey. Which you would expect, really. They were all indoor cats, so somewhat less traumatic for them. I can't imagine the level of cruelty required to declaw an outdoors cat. Though having had them get out on occasion, I can say that they climb trees perfectly well with only their back claws intact and manage to murder some of the local wildlife while they're at it. 

This was all a fair time ago, as well. I think even in NA attitudes towards cosmetic (I know it's not really cosmetic, but I think it falls into the same area as docking) amputations have changed now.


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2017)

Chz said:


> Oh nonsense. I've owned declawed cats (no, I didn't maim them - just adopted them that way) and the worst I can say for them is they can be a bit bitey. Which you would expect, really. They were all indoor cats, so somewhat less traumatic for them. I can't imagine the level of cruelty required to declaw an outdoors cat. Though having had them get out on occasion, I can say that they climb trees perfectly well with only their back claws intact and manage to murder some of the local wildlife while they're at it.
> 
> This was all a fair time ago, as well. I think even in NA attitudes towards cosmetic (I know it's not really cosmetic, but I think it falls into the same area as docking) amputations have changed now.


I read some stuff about what it involved and it's utterly, utterly revolting. It's not like human nails- you amputate bone. Cats who have been declawed have a higher incidence of being abandoned because it messes so badly with their behaviour and causes so many problems. And it's illegal in the U.K. 

You may have been lucky but there are pages and pages of reports a mere google away about what damage it does physically and behaviourally. Afraid I believe multiple veterinary societies, animal welfare societies and professional bodies. It's gross, and inexcusable


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 14, 2017)

*phew* what a relief that Madam's soft hands are just how she is and not because of declawing. (Which is *fucking monstrous* btw and would have been so so alarming if the breeder woman, who's in charge of so many cats) had had it done.) Was also worrying about whether Madam cat could ever roam/play safely outdoors if she'd been declawed, never mind behavioural trouble.  And worrying if her (hilarious-sounding) paw-patting and paw-waving behaviour was some kind of neurotic response routine/ptsd from being declawed.

But it's all natural so no need for all that angst and fear. And Madam's comic monologues are not actually concealed tragedy. I wonder if there are 'small claw' or 'no-poky claw' mutations in cats? Or if it's a mutation affecting the reflex or the tendons?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 14, 2017)

it would be like cutting your fingers off at the first joint. Cunts that value furniture over an animal like that should have their fucking fingers removed


----------



## Chz (Dec 14, 2017)

Manter said:


> I read some stuff about what it involved and it's utterly, utterly revolting. It's not like human nails- you amputate bone. Cats who have been declawed have a higher incidence of being abandoned because it messes so badly with their behaviour and causes so many problems. And it's illegal in the U.K.
> 
> You may have been lucky but there are pages and pages of reports a mere google away about what damage it does physically and behaviourally. Afraid I believe multiple veterinary societies, animal welfare societies and professional bodies. It's gross, and inexcusable


First, let me state that I do not support declawing. Under any circumstances.

However, proper research (as opposed to what veterinarians and animal societies *think*) has not shown a strong link between declawing and problem behaviour in cats. The numbers don't back it up. At all. The RSPCA et.al. quite possibly intentionally overstate things because they view the practice as monstrous (a stance I take no issue with), and because some 20% of cats even today are still declawed in the United States. That's a huge decline from when it was about 1 in 3 30+ years ago, but still rather too much. I just take issue with them misrepresenting the facts.

Chronic pain is possible when considering any sort of surgery; but again in proper studies declawing doesn't have a particularly high rate of it. The fact that it _does_ occur in what is essentially surgery for cosmetic reasons is unacceptable, but I again hate to see actual facts misrepresented.

Finally, in countries where declawing is still permitted, there is no link between the surgery and abandonment. Well there is - it makes them less likely to be so. But you could just as soon assign that to the fact that someone who's paid for an expensive procedure is unlikely to ditch the animal at the first sign of trouble, so I'm not going to assign any significance to that fact. What is true is that in countries where the procedure is effective banned (ie: here), it makes it far more difficult to get the animals adopted because of the _perceived_ behavioural problems associated with it. Even though the incidence of behavioural problems in declawed cats is not out of line with intact animals.

TL;DR: Should still be banned, but I hate twisting facts to get us there.
(And yeah, I dug a lot of that up a couple of years ago to berate a family member in Canada for having it done to their cat. Idiot. Mostly I was proving that any idiot can train an animal to not scratch up the sofa, and if they can't they probably shouldn't own an animal)


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> *phew* what a relief that Madam's soft hands are just how she is and not because of declawing. (Which is *fucking monstrous* btw and would have been so so alarming if the breeder woman, who's in charge of so many cats) had had it done.) Was also worrying about whether Madam cat could ever roam/play safely outdoors if she'd been declawed, never mind behavioural trouble.  And worrying if her (hilarious-sounding) paw-patting and paw-waving behaviour was some kind of neurotic response routine/ptsd from being declawed.
> 
> But it's all natural so no need for all that angst and fear. And Madam's comic monologues are not actually concealed tragedy. I wonder if there are 'small claw' or 'no-poky claw' mutations in cats? Or if it's a mutation affecting the reflex or the tendons?


She can never roam free outside because she's so incredibly daft


----------



## petee (Dec 14, 2017)

Manter said:


>



my speedy used to do that there. he didn't really know how to play (he came as a stray) so he'd reach up with both paws, grab my hand, pull it down, bite it a little, and then shrink as if expecting to be whacked. of course all he got from me was luvs [/halo].


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2017)

Puss now named Milly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2017)

o hai, milly.

is that an invitation for tummy rubs, or a hand trap?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> o hai, milly.
> 
> is that an invitation for tummy rubs, or a hand trap?


Still not managed to stroke her yet. She's more interested in trying to engage the dog to play. Dog is non plus about the whole thing. She's about ten now and wants a quiet life I think.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2017)

The idiots who look after the feral colony from which she escaped on day one have suddenly developed a conscience. Spotted this the other night. Little do they know that Milly is now warm, fed and loved.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 15, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Puss now named Milly.
> View attachment 123057
> View attachment 123058



gorgeous fur baby


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2017)

I've no idea what she gets out of it - some memories of her mother? - but Missy had a very long session trying to burrow into my chest in bed this morning through the duvet. No stroking is allowed - I just have to lie back and stay still while she does her stuff.


----------



## Sunset Tree (Dec 16, 2017)

Just reading that declawing conversation from the last page.  We have a cat who never uses her claws.  Even when she does that bunny kicking attack thing, it's always with no claws.  We think it's just because she's so nice and gentle, doesn't want to hurt anyone.  However, she will claw furniture and the carpet, just not humans.  Here she is.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 16, 2017)

Sunset Tree said:


> Just reading that declawing conversation from the last page.  We have a cat who never uses her claws.  Even when she does that bunny kicking attack thing, it's always with no claws.  We think it's just because she's so nice and gentle, doesn't want to hurt anyone.  However, she will claw furniture and the carpet, just not humans.  Here she is.
> 
> View attachment 123162



She's lovely *





* I wish there was a heart smilie


----------



## Sunset Tree (Dec 16, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> She's lovely *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is honestly the nicest cat I've ever met.  You know how some cats have moody moments?  They'll have a swipe or hiss at you.  She never does that, she is 100% good and pure.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 16, 2017)

family together having a nap this evening. Max (the black/white cat) and Mcat (one of the white with black patch ones, the one on the right on the chair) are going on Tuesday. They all went to the vet this week and turned out that the tabby is male, as is the white with tabby patches. Don't know about the remaining white with black patches, think she is female (and is being called Ursula) but she is not happy being held/in the vet and both me and the vet forgot to check her sex when she was doing all the teeth/weight/heart checks and vaccination, so going to do that when I go back for the second vaccination jab after christmas. Frida, the mother, really hates the flea/worm treatment on the neck and I only got half of it on then she wouldn't let me stroke her/be near her and haven't got the rest on yet.
Ursula is the least socialised - none of them hiss or bite or anything like that but they don't like being stroked/held, won't be around strangers. Four of the kittens come for food and I can stroke them whilst they are eating. Max and Mcat I can pick up (and do so more or less every day), the white with tabby doesn't let me pick him up and I can only manage to do so every two or three days, the tabby doesn't let me get anywhere near him unless he is eating (and hasn't since the move to the new house and the problems catching him). Ursula doesn't let me anywhere near and doesn't come for food (and hasn't come for food since I picked her up bringing them in from the shed). Hopefully they will get more friendly in time but I know the best thing is for me to hold and stroke them and I can't do that with Ursula.


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2017)

Missy managed almost the whole of Strictly on my lap this morning (iplayer), no doubt training for the SPOTY and Apprentice Marathon this evening.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 17, 2017)

heating has been on most of the day. I fear another increase in electricity bill...


----------



## Poi E (Dec 18, 2017)

Sunset Tree said:


> She is honestly the nicest cat I've ever met.  You know how some cats have moody moments?  They'll have a swipe or hiss at you.  She never does that, she is 100% good and pure.



Our Edward is like that. He's never scratched or bitten me and the only nasty thing he has ever done is poo on me when he met our other cat for the first time. The other cats let him play boss in the house but he hides behind them should a strange puss wander into the yard. A gentle giant.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 18, 2017)

Monday morning lay ins are the best thing ever


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 18, 2017)

A seasonal delivery! I'll just leave this here...


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2017)

Missy sauntered in from outside near the start of SPOTY, absolutely dripping wet. "Hmmm", she thinks, "How can I dry myself? I know, I'll jump on my pet human and rub it all over his lap."


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 18, 2017)

The Border Collie now has status issues...


----------



## cybershot (Dec 18, 2017)

Don't think I'm getting any more work done this evening.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 19, 2017)

Our Vic and Bob


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 19, 2017)

Bella meets her Russian friend from Moscow.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sash and Milly vying for the sunny spot.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 19, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sash and Milly vying for the sunny spot.
> View attachment 123410



Interspecies love


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 19, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> Interspecies love


When I was about four, I genuinely thought cats were female dogs.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 19, 2017)

Chilli went missing for two days and came back tonight, carrying her left rear leg, so she's going to the vet tomorrow. 

One of the youngsters went missing for most of today. I could hear her crying and eventually found her, on the roof of the house. 

And I've adopted another cat. 








I've no idea what the total is now but I don't think 'cat sanctuary' would be too far from the mark.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 19, 2017)

Get well soon ((chilli)).


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 19, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> And I've adopted another cat.



The new cat is scary ..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 19, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> The new cat is scary ..


" Human, I demand a plumper cushion if I'm to grace you with my presence". 
Bit like bella's face. "What is this thing? Don't think I'm sharing my food with it".


donkyboy said:


> Bella meets her Russian friend from Moscow.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 19, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> The new cat is scary ..


He's a (wise) old boy. About ten, I think.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> The new cat is scary ..



he needs a pair of glasses to give disapproving looks over the top of

like






(oops at first attempt to add image)


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 19, 2017)

I couldn't copy and paste all that


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I couldn't copy and paste all that



i buggered up posting an image - is it visible now?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 19, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i buggered up posting an image - is it visible now?



Yes it is 

Ha ha


----------



## petee (Dec 20, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> And I've adopted another cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're a good guy


----------



## Poi E (Dec 20, 2017)

And another soul falls to our feline overlords.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 20, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> He's a (wise) old boy. About ten, I think.



His eyes are saying :
"I kill you"


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 20, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he needs a pair of glasses to give disapproving looks over the top of
> 
> like
> 
> ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2017)

Although her righteous anger was palpable at the time I administered the flea drops last night, it's touching how quickly Missy has forgiven me (or possibly just forgotten).


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 20, 2017)

stavros said:


> Although her righteous anger was palpable at the time I administered the flea drops last night, it's touching how quickly Missy has forgiven me (or possibly just forgotten).


My cats love me because it is mrs mx that deals with the flea drop thing.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 21, 2017)

So many cute cat pics!! Baby Bel and Babushka all snug this morning


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> My cats love me because it is mrs mx that deals with the flea drop thing.



It's the one time of the month where I'd rather not have her all to myself. Two pairs of hands - one to hold her and the other to part the fur and squeeze the pipette - would make it easier, as well as share the venom.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 21, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> So many cute cat pics!! Baby Bel and Babushka all snug this morning
> 
> View attachment 123551




This thread is really great


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 21, 2017)

I swear they know the click of the flea-drops cap apart from any other sound, and can smell even the trace of it in the air, well in advance. Often tried to ambush the auld loancat when he was deep in sleep, or near zoned out with strokes and lurve,  but it only worked about 75% of the time; bit of Russian roulette with a 1 in 4 chance he'd startle to life the very moment the pipette opened and scarper for hours.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 22, 2017)

Because cat. (He's been in there for about half an hour).


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 22, 2017)

Also because cat. Literally tens of places much more comfortable to lie within a three foot radius, but nooooooo. I needed the piece of wood she was lying on.



(from back in July by the way, so it was nice and warm).


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 22, 2017)

A wine label  from a holiday in Portugal 20 odd years ago


----------



## petee (Dec 22, 2017)

seeformiles said:


> View attachment 123663 A wine label  from a holiday in Portugal 20 odd years ago



cat and vinho verde - two of my favorite things!


----------



## BigTom (Dec 22, 2017)

One of my friends took one of the kittens, beats, and i went round to see them today, he is now much more friendly in that he wanted to be stroked, head rubbed even belly rub (which he hasn't let my friend do). At mine he would be stroked whilst eating but never come for strokes, i think being away from his mother means he wants that attention.

I'm happy because it means I've socialised him better than i thought i had (which also seems the case with the other two who have left). One more to go tomorrow.

Frida has been spayed today, she is back from the vet, hissed at the kittens when they came to say hello, kittens did not like that, assuming she is just feeling like being left alone and things will be fine in a day or two.


----------



## oryx (Dec 22, 2017)

fucthest8 said:


> Also because cat. Literally tens of places much more comfortable to lie within a three foot radius, but nooooooo. I needed the piece of wood she was lying on.
> 
> View attachment 123647
> 
> (from back in July by the way, so it was nice and warm).



Tell me about it. Last night I observed Zoe asleep in the laundry basket and Paddy on top of my suitcase. These seem to have become their adopted beds. I wouldn't mind but there are two cat beds in the room.

And I want to put my suitcase away! Having another laundry basket would also be quite useful.


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2017)

As she was sitting on my lap earlier, I noticed that Missy is growing a second black whisker. She's always had one on her right side, with all the others white, but the new one looks to have started white with black now making up the first centimetre or so.

I think whiskers eventually fall out and are replaced. Am I right?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 22, 2017)

Holiday Foods That Are Not Safe For Cats — What They Are and What to Do | Catster

Just thought I'd share this. Came across it today.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 22, 2017)

stavros said:


> As she was sitting on my lap earlier, I noticed that Missy is growing a second black whisker. She's always had one on her right side, with all the others white, but the new one looks to have started white with black now making up the first centimetre or so.
> 
> I think whiskers eventually fall out and are replaced. Am I right?



Guess so, Certainly find them lying around every now and then.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 22, 2017)

Beautiful lamb1979 and Blue snuggled up


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 22, 2017)

Warning ⚠

Dangerously Cute



Spoiler


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 23, 2017)

It's like a re-enactment from something in the Lion King

Which could only be improved upon if he'd(?) been photographed with his head thrown back in full on

meeuuw

mode


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 23, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> It's like a re-enactment from something in the Lion King
> 
> Which could only be improved upon if he'd(?) been photographed with his head thrown back in full on
> 
> ...


. Funnily enough I posted it on Facebook with the caption Lion Queen!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 23, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Warning ⚠
> 
> Dangerously Cute
> 
> ...



OMFG
He is a LION King !!!!!!




Eta ... sorry
I hadn't read the 2 posts ref to Lion King / Queen. 

Eta 2. It needs repeating though


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 23, 2017)

Cat train!!


----------



## smmudge (Dec 23, 2017)

More good sleeps

 

 

 

My wife wouldn't move her feet for the last one as she's basically fed up of me taking photos of the cat all the time lol


----------



## smmudge (Dec 23, 2017)

Cos my wife is actually a lot better at taking photos of the cat!


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2017)

I've not realised that the new cat I often meet on my walk into town is in fact two cats. They must be siblings, as they're near identical, one distinguishing his/herself via a Hitler moustache. One of them spots my from a mile away and comes bounding up for stroking. The other seems a lot more wary of me, but does appreciate affection once they get close enough. The very friendly one even lets me tickle his/her tummy, which is Missy's one and only imperfection.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 23, 2017)

Sleepy Babs and Bel


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 23, 2017)

and lamb1979


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 24, 2017)

Toby toes.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 24, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes.
> 
> View attachment 123797



He's going to be a right bastard to wrap.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 24, 2017)

Libertad said:


> He's going to be a right bastard to wrap.


He's a right bastard without the wrapping haha.  Never in all my life have a met a cat like him!!
He is a dear little boy though.   x


----------



## Me76 (Dec 24, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> He's a right bastard without the wrapping haha.  Never in all my life have a met a cat like him!!
> He is a dear little boy though.   x


Have him and your other cat settled their differences?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 24, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Have him and your other cat settled their differences?


They get on better now.  Toby is still a kitten really.  So he still has the typical kitten behaviour at times.   Molly has a problem with him then.   As he jumps on her or chases her.  
I think Molly tolerate's him tbh.  But yes,  much better thanks.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 24, 2017)

Nigel is so pretty. And she seems to know it.



Fella has been singing along with the choons this evening and dancing too, with the One-eyed Cat observing. They seem to have arrived at an understanding. Fella assumes an audience, half-deaf half-blind Cat assumes human is intending to entertain and amuse. All was fine until Xerox Machine. Cat suddenly descends into chagrin, with fluffed up backbone and tail-in-the-air disdainful retreat. Perhaps he didn’t think much of the performance rather than disliking the track.

Starcrawler went down well though.



I had a cat who adored David Bowie. She would come running and sit leaning against the speaker.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Kitmas, one and all


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 25, 2017)

/\/\
Just waiting for the right moment to attack


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 25, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 123846


Hello Nigel!!! Was it you that made him a ladder to get out from upstairs mrs quoad


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas from Bob, Blue, Beau, Babs, Bel and Moe ( who isn't a meat fan so she is up having morning cuddles)

 

 

She tuned up for biscuits, not one to miss a photo op!!


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 25, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Hello Nigel!!! Was it you that made him a ladder to get out from upstairs mrs quoad


Yep!

Also, *her. 

Christmas variation:


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 25, 2017)

Her, sorry! Cat ladder is awesome


----------



## Manter (Dec 25, 2017)

Madam funny face sleeps like a cartoon fox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Idiot cat sleeps like he's been dropped from the upstairs bedroom


----------



## oryx (Dec 25, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Merry Christmas from Bob, Blue, Beau, Babs, Bel and Moe ( who isn't a meat fan so she is up having morning cuddles)
> 
> View attachment 123878
> 
> ...



They look like such neat, disciplined eaters! #jealous


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 25, 2017)

I can’t stop peeking at your foxy sleeping cat Manter .

They really are constituionally different aren’t they.

My old darling came to fetch me up for bed, very patient and kind. No nagging, just gentle invitations and nudges. When I did start up the stairs he was two steps ahead of me and checking over his shoulder at every other step. Made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 26, 2017)

This morning I had a bold pair of Robins in the back yard, sifting through the leaf litter for their breakfast. Cat sat in the glass doorway watching them, but no chattering or other hunting behaviour. Just a kind of pensive curiosity. Mind you, he’d just had Christmas Dinner leftovers for his own breakfast.

I do admire that air of Wise Elder cats seem to develop as they get into their venerable old age. And I like the way the youngsters seem to respect their elders, even though they’re not as strong as they once were. This happens when cats share homes for a long time, less so when youngsters join the home of an older cat (I’m thinking of Toby Toes now, and how unlikely it is that he’d defer to any other Cat...!)

I had an old crotchety bitch cat from hell, tiny and scrawny she was, I loved her so very much. Even in her frail little old lady days all the other lively younger cats would defer to her. And when the Auld Warrior finally retired from King Tom duties and shed his mane, he was still clearly venerated by the household cats. Even the youngest who’d turned up on the doorstep as an alley cat reform school stray developed a huge deferential crush on him and would guard his shoulder when they were in the garden.

Blimey, that sounds like we had dozens of them, doesn’t it. We never had fewer than two, and never more than five. Except when there we’re kittens of course.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 26, 2017)

Toby toes send christmas greetings.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 26, 2017)

the girls xmas present:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 27, 2017)

Milly slept in this shape for ages.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 27, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly slept in this shape for ages.
> View attachment 124069
> View attachment 124070



If I could then I would, too.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 27, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly slept in this shape for ages.
> View attachment 124069
> View attachment 124070



so cute. i wanna kidnap milly and introduce her to my girls.


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2017)

After three days spent with dogs, it was great to get back home into the welcoming arms of Missy. She seemed to forgive me instantly and we had a lovely cuddle. I like the dogs, they're affectionate, but at the end of the day they're not cats.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 28, 2017)

Toby toes really loves the scoop part of this cat thingy.  Molly showed an interest yesterday.  Toby was NOT amused!!


----------



## moose (Dec 28, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> Merry Kitmas, one and all
> 
> View attachment 123853


I keep coming back to this, it's so lovely.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 28, 2017)

moose said:


> I keep coming back to this, it's so lovely.



The aftermath has been hectic, however. She (and twin brother) want that tree dead. They have destroyed some houseplants as an interim coping mechanism


----------



## moose (Dec 28, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> The aftermath has been hectic, however. She (and twin brother) want that tree dead. They have destroyed some houseplants as an interim coping mechanism


Ha! Thought she was too angelic to be true


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 28, 2017)

Fire crews chop up sofa to rescue kitten
Firefighters


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 28, 2017)

moose said:


> I keep coming back to this, it's so lovely.



Me too...I think it would make a lovely Christmas card for next year. The pose is lovely.


----------



## stavros (Dec 29, 2017)

I had a lot of trouble getting to sleep last night, for reasons including Missy lying very awkwardly on my legs.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 30, 2017)

Got up this morning and there are little, muddy paw prints all over the edge of the sink and the bath in the bathroom.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 30, 2017)

Barry Shitknickers has, well, got shit in his knickers


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 30, 2017)

Playing with the photoshop app.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## bimble (Dec 30, 2017)

Note the completely trashed sofa & rug between which he's sleeping peacefully.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 30, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 124255


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 30, 2017)

bimble said:


> Note the completely trashed sofa & rug between which he's sleeping peacefully.
> View attachment 124256



Aw he looks just like my dear old Malcolm cat


----------



## stavros (Dec 30, 2017)

Missy was not impressed with me getting up halfway through the rugby today to turn the lights on.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 30, 2017)

Argh, the latch on our bedroom door is broken so the cat keeps pushing her way in and waking us up in the night. Think we'll have to wedge it shut tonight- gsv was woken by her jumping behind his head and purring into his face at 2am this morning!

ETA xsunnysuex - love the cat's 'Get yr own toob' face.


----------



## Chz (Dec 31, 2017)

Eldest locked cat in the kitchen all night. Wake up to angry/miserable cat and every food packet torn open and half-eaten. And a race to the litter tray.

It's not like he normally eats anything at night, so now we know Bernard is a comfort eater.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm actually jealous. Just looks sooooo comfy.


----------



## lamb1979 (Dec 31, 2017)

Just wondering..after a few fights in our house (with the cats) we have feliway classic and feliway friends plugged in..weve decided to unplug them all as we think they are having the opposite effect on our fur nuggets!? Anyone else had a bad experience with feliway??


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 1, 2018)

chloe causing me discomfort last night by using my left thigh as a pillow. eventually, had to nudge her off. couldn't maintain the h angle position for too long


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 1, 2018)

Molly enjoying a belly rub.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 1, 2018)

Naughty Toby toes has totally mashed my wallpaper.	But that butter wouldn't melt expression!!


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2018)

I had a good lie-in this morning, which was only stopped by Missy yowling at the back door, desperate for her freedom back after the fireworks.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 2, 2018)

Cat adoption add.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 2, 2018)

The first advert on this fantastic


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 2, 2018)

Vic and Bob having a New Year’s grooming sesh:


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 2, 2018)

Having had cats of variable colourings over the years I’ve noticed that it appears to relate to temperament. Our Torty and white girl was pretty hostile to other cats and was indifferent to anyone that wasn’t me or Mrs SFM. Following her demise, we got our 2 black and white boys who are very friendly to pretty much everyone and even other cats (esp. those of a similar colouring). Has anyone else noticed a colouring/temperament correlation or am I imagining it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> Has anyone else noticed a colouring/temperament correlation or am I imagining it?



There's a page about this on the cat genetics bit of messybeast - think there's something in it, although obviously - as with people - environment will play its part as well.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 2, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> There's a page about this on the cat genetics bit of messybeast - think there's something in it, although obviously - as with people - environment will play its part as well.



Cheers for the link  (That is a really good article - far more in depth than anything else I’ve read on the subject - most of which tend to be a bit wishy washy)


----------



## petee (Jan 3, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Cat adoption add.




 like the woman acting the ... dunno what you call them but it's a scarecrow-type thing with air being driven through to make them dance.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 3, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> Having had cats of variable colourings over the years I’ve noticed that it appears to relate to temperament. Our Torty and white girl was pretty hostile to other cats and was indifferent to anyone that wasn’t me or Mrs SFM. Following her demise, we got our 2 black and white boys who are very friendly to pretty much everyone and even other cats (esp. those of a similar colouring). Has anyone else noticed a colouring/temperament correlation or am I imagining it?


I've certainly heard torties tend to be fairly temperamental. Had two b&w cats who are totally different - first utterly neurotic and shy of anyone except me, current one very chilled and friendly.

I am home sick and Vastra has helped with an unprecedented show of face/hand nuzzling, licking, nose-kisses etc. That's made me feel a bit better.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 3, 2018)

Reba has discovered she can climb ladders now which is pretty impressive to watch given her single back leg.

The problem is she can't climb down them so gets stuck in the loft, I was woken up to her plaintive mewling the other night and was wandering the house half asleep trying to work out where the noise was coming from before spotting a scared head looking down from the ceiling.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 3, 2018)

camera does tend to make my girls look 'fuller' than they really are


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2018)

Get the fuck out of my way when I'm trying to read the gas meter!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 3, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> camera does tend to make my girls look 'fuller' than they really are



Fluffy......

They look gorgeous...cuddly and fluffy...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 4, 2018)

Beaker has an ear infection. Any tips for applying ear drops to a cat? She's old and lazy, which might help.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 4, 2018)

Luckily she's learnt how to climb down now...


----------



## Cloo (Jan 4, 2018)

My sister sent their new cat Biscuit off to the vets for the snip today. She just got a phone call to say op was fine, but Biscuit as actually a girl! Anyway, she has now been spayed and all is well #transcat


----------



## izz (Jan 4, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Beaker has an ear infection. Any tips for applying ear drops to a cat? She's old and lazy, which might help.


Warm it up ? Just to blood heat, do it when she's asleep ?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 4, 2018)

Our Dylan doesn't seem himself lately. There doesn't seem to be anything physically wrong with him, we've given him a good check over. But it used to be that he would always be near us, checking things out or chilling. But recently he's been taking himself off into a dark corner just to sleep. We'll get him out and play with him and he'll seem fine and active for a bit, but he soon slinks off again  has anyone had this before with their kitty? He's off to the vets soon anyway for his jabs & check up so will ask them about it.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 4, 2018)

smmudge said:


> Our Dylan doesn't seem himself lately. There doesn't seem to be anything physically wrong with him, we've given him a good check over. But it used to be that he would always be near us, checking things out or chilling. But recently he's been taking himself off into a dark corner just to sleep. We'll get him out and play with him and he'll seem fine and active for a bit, but he soon slinks off again  has anyone had this before with their kitty? He's off to the vets soon anyway for his jabs & check up so will ask them about it.



One of our boys does this from time to time. As he’s more prone to supplementing his diet with what he hunts outside we tend to put it down to a “bad mouse” and he always returns to normal in a day or so. If it goes on for more than a couple of days it might be worth seeing the vet though. Cats are so bloody stoic though so you’re always kept guessing - little buggers!


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2018)

There's a few cats I often see on my walk to and from work. One, who's a recent arrival, found me in the dark this evening and was all over me. It's quite heartbreaking when I tell her I have another feline to satisfy with stroking and cuddles at home and walk off. She tries chasing me, but luckily gives up before I get to the road.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 4, 2018)

stavros said:


> There's a few cats I often see on my walk to and from work



have you posted reviews yet?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 4, 2018)

izz said:


> Warm it up ? Just to blood heat, do it when she's asleep ?



I got her while she was on my lap this afternoon. She wasn't pleased, but decided that her need to stay warm and comfy was greater than her need to flounce off in a huff


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 4, 2018)

Second dose not so popular


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 5, 2018)

Ok yes.  I know I post pics of Toby in his scoop loads of times!!	But,  I've just bought a £10 camera on Shpock.  So I wanted to test it.  And Mr Toes is just too damn cute.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 5, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Ok yes.  I know I post pics of Toby in his scoop loads of times!!	But,  I've just bought a £10 camera on Shpock.  So I wanted to test it.  And Mr Toes is just too damn cute.
> 
> View attachment 124629
> 
> View attachment 124630





xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 124632




You can never post too many photos of Tobytoes


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 5, 2018)

Molly says it's about time she gets a look in!!


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 5, 2018)

*whispers* for all his adorable devilry, I think Molly is actually *even* more beautiful than Tobytoes. So glossy! Those eyes! Those whiskers! She's so fine.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 5, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly says it's about time she gets a look in!!
> 
> View attachment 124635



Ah here.

Molly is gorgeous.....
Beautiful eyes and a lovely wee expression...

You are so lucky.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 5, 2018)

Molly is a very sweet cat.  Lovely temperament.  Such a calm beautiful girl.	x


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 5, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly is a very sweet cat.  Lovely temperament.  Such a calm beautiful girl.	x



Isn't it amazing how their little personalities show in their eyes and faces...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 5, 2018)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Isn't it amazing how their little personalities show in their eyes and faces...


It sure is.  And when they have the devil in them their faces change.  Their eyes get huge also.	Molly never has those "devil" moments.  But Toby does


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 5, 2018)

Molly sits by my side.  And if I'm not continually stroking her,  she dabs me with her paw.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 5, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly sits by my side.  And if I'm not continually stroking her,  she dabs me with her paw.



Awwwwww


----------



## Me76 (Jan 5, 2018)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Isn't it amazing how their little personalities show in their eyes and faces...


It's totally true. Ozzie always looks like she's either up to something or looking down on you. Where Orson always just looks grateful or put upon


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 5, 2018)

When my One-eyed Cat was temporarily living at a friend’s house while I was between homes, I’d go visit him. And my friend too, but mainly him, if I’m honest. When it came time for me to leave, as I put my shoes and coat on, his face would fall into sadness. It was very clear. His entire face would just... slump.

And I had a cat (the bitch Cat from hell who loved Bowie) who had a very powerful “What the actual fuck...?!” expression. Ears laid back, eyes flashing, chin pulled in, raised eyebrows: utter contempt and affrontery.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2018)

a new spot for 2018!
where i usually sit


----------



## stavros (Jan 6, 2018)

I've done a slight rearrangement of my lounge, which puzzled Missy at first, but she's resolved any confusion she might have had by just going to sleep.

FA Cup third round weekend is popular, although she'll be even more chuffed this time next week when the snooker's on.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 6, 2018)

Took Frida to the vet on Friday to have her stitch out from being speyed, she now weighs 4.2kg and the nurse said I need to watch her weight... quite a change from when I found her 3 months ago and she was close to starved...
  

...to now, she's really filled out around the face in particular, you can't really see how much she's filled out on her body because she had a belly of milk but she was just skin and bones when I found her and is now a healthy weight, if she was in the same pose as the first pic you could see it in front of the back legs. When I went to the vet before and she checked Frida's heartbeat, she said that when I started stroking her, her heartbeat slowed down which is nice. Catflap should be installed next weekend hopefully though she doesn't know how to use one and I'm not sure I'll be able to teach her with the two kittens around (but won't be long before they can go out as well).


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 6, 2018)

Rogue aka baby dragon in an interesting pose:


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 7, 2018)

For some strange reason Molly seems to like that spot of carpet!!   She's in exactly the same place tonight.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 7, 2018)

Probably a hot water pipe runs right  underneath that exact place...


----------



## Libertad (Jan 7, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Took Frida to the vet on Friday to have her stitch out from being speyed, she now weighs 4.2kg and the nurse said I need to watch her weight... quite a change from when I found her 3 months ago and she was close to starved...
> View attachment 124718 View attachment 124719
> 
> ...to now, she's really filled out around the face in particular, you can't really see how much she's filled out on her body because she had a belly of milk but she was just skin and bones when I found her and is now a healthy weight, if she was in the same pose as the first pic you could see it in front of the back legs. When I went to the vet before and she checked Frida's heartbeat, she said that when I started stroking her, her heartbeat slowed down which is nice. Catflap should be installed next weekend hopefully though she doesn't know how to use one and I'm not sure I'll be able to teach her with the two kittens around (but won't be long before they can go out as well).



Excellent stuff Feline Worker.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 7, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Took Frida to the vet on Friday to have her stitch out from being speyed, she now weighs 4.2kg and the nurse said I need to watch her weight... quite a change from when I found her 3 months ago and she was close to starved...
> View attachment 124718 View attachment 124719
> 
> ...to now, she's really filled out around the face in particular, you can't really see how much she's filled out on her body because she had a belly of milk but she was just skin and bones when I found her and is now a healthy weight, if she was in the same pose as the first pic you could see it in front of the back legs. When I went to the vet before and she checked Frida's heartbeat, she said that when I started stroking her, her heartbeat slowed down which is nice. Catflap should be installed next weekend hopefully though she doesn't know how to use one and I'm not sure I'll be able to teach her with the two kittens around (but won't be long before they can go out as well).



Oh she’s just lovely! Jangles always gets a bit tubby in winter but runs it off when the weather improves and she goes out more and for longer. Winter is for sleeping on the just hoovered sofa and ignoring the plentiful supply of blankets covering said sofa.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 7, 2018)

Vastra obstructing Sunday papers. But then she did give me some lovely nose-kisses and head-purrs.


----------



## Manter (Jan 8, 2018)

I did miss these two weirdos while we were on holiday


----------



## Cloo (Jan 8, 2018)

Still love her wry little face, Manter !


----------



## miss direct (Jan 8, 2018)

There's a cat in my garden who often sits on the kitchen window sill peering inside. I thought it was a boy and that he was ill as he always drooled, looked dirty (doesn't groom properly) and had a strange swollen stomach. It's only today that I realised that "he" is a she and is heavily pregnant.   

I already put out food and water and have made a cat house. She hasn't been using the cat house for the last week (perhaps she can't get in it/can't jump up to it) so tonight I put another box out which she is now inside. She keeps trying to get inside every time I open the door. I don't want a cat inside and besides, I go away for work a lot so can't be responsible for an indoor cat. The weather's cold (ok, not UK cold - it's about 14 degrees in the day and 8 at night) - snow is due later in the month. Any ideas how I can make her more comfortable (without taking her in?) 

Please bear in mind that I'm in Turkey, where there's a huge population of street cats - I already feed all the cats in the garden - no RSPCA and everyone who wants a cat already has one...


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 8, 2018)

hmm. there must be someone who knows a rescue centre or a vet you can see once the kittens are born?


----------



## miss direct (Jan 9, 2018)

There aren't any rescue centres here. There's a council run shelter but it is full of disease and the cats are better off in the neighbourhood than at the shelter. 

No sign of kittens today - Mum cat is comfortable in a cushioned box but not really eating (apparently that's a sign of impending labour!)


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2018)

You know the telephone noise they make, mostly when jumping up onto something? Well, do we know if it's involuntary with excitement, or a conscious announcement, with the subtext, "Stop everything you're doing (including sleeping), I'm here"?


----------



## izz (Jan 11, 2018)

stavros said:


> You know the telephone noise they make, mostly when jumping up onto something? Well, do we know if it's involuntary with excitement, or a conscious announcement, with the subtext, "Stop everything you're doing (including sleeping), I'm here"?


It is a brilliant noise, I believe it's a greeting, "oh hai !"


----------



## Chz (Jan 11, 2018)

stavros said:


> You know the telephone noise they make, mostly when jumping up onto something? Well, do we know if it's involuntary with excitement, or a conscious announcement, with the subtext, "Stop everything you're doing (including sleeping), I'm here"?


Mine almost never meows. Just trills. Unless he's hungry, that's worthy of a meow. It gets silly when we start talking back to the cat...

Brrrr!
BrrrRRR?
Brrrrr...
RRR?
Brrrr!


----------



## miss direct (Jan 11, 2018)

Any idea how pregnant this cat is?


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 11, 2018)

Really very pregnant - they usually don't stick out at the sides like that until they're nearly ready to pop (like within a week or so)


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 11, 2018)

What if they look like that and are boy cats?

Asking for a friend


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 11, 2018)

Then it's either a very fat cat (but they'll be tubby all over, unlike this one) ... or ... sorry ... if rest of cat is not fat, it can be either a "blockage" (just eaten a bird, see if the lump shifts in a few days) or an intestinal tumour of varying degrees of seriousness. That's what finished my old loancat off  - he ended up fur & bones but still with an enlarged pot belly.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 11, 2018)

Oooh er. I'm away for work for the whole of next week so hope it's either before or after that!


----------



## miss direct (Jan 11, 2018)

I thought this cat was a boy...(s)he has something that looks like balls but it's hard to tell. Confused. Does look obviously pregnant though.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 11, 2018)

Might also be worms, of course (eurgh) - but I think pregnant.


----------



## stavros (Jan 11, 2018)

izz said:


> It is a brilliant noise, I believe it's a greeting, "oh hai !"



I think it might be involuntary, as I've often stroked Missy as she's been asleep and it's her immediate reaction. On the other hand, it might be both. On the third, possibly fictional hand, maybe it's just another weapon in their assault on our emotions.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ozzie has the nick name pigeon because of how much she makes that noise.  


We are watching Big Cats on BBC.  Ozzie is enjoying it too.


----------



## stavros (Jan 11, 2018)

Me76 said:


> We are watching Big Cats on BBC.  Ozzie is enjoying it too.



It's interesting you say that, because the other day a trailer came on for that and Missy looked up from some important sleeping and stared transfixed at the telly, which I've not seen her do before.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 11, 2018)

Dylan looks to be back to his usual self, here he is being a corner


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 12, 2018)

the girls up in the girl cave. Strictly *no boys allowed*.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 12, 2018)

smmudge your cat really is the best silly sleeper in the business. "yep, might not look it, but yes I *am* comfortable"


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 12, 2018)

Chz said:


> Mine almost never meows. Just trills. Unless he's hungry, that's worthy of a meow. It gets silly when we start talking back to the cat...
> 
> Brrrr!
> BrrrRRR?
> ...



The chirrup sound is usually how they greet other cats, miaowing is saved for humans...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 12, 2018)

Crazy the things you see dumped on the street.  Toby toes seems to like it.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2018)

Treated my two old ladies to some new toys, in an attempt to stop them fighting and stealing fucking cheese 

Got them these Silvervine Balls 2 pack Cat Toy | Pets At Home and I've never seen them react the same way to any other toy before.  Tossing them around with their claws, kangaroo kicking them, then doing that weird open mouth mashed look


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> The chirrup sound is usually how they greet other cats, miaowing is saved for humans...


One of my cats chirrups at me, but then she's obsessed with me. She's a Russian Blue and I think that's typical behaviour for them, attaching strongly to one person.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 12, 2018)

miss direct said:


> I thought this cat was a boy...(s)he has something that looks like balls but it's hard to tell. Confused. Does look obviously pregnant though.



If it’s a she, and if she’s close to labour her nipples will be bald.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2018)

Ex-stray Carpet has now been with us for two years yesterday and he’s a changed cat. Bigger, much fluffierand a lot more chilled out. Now demands cuddles in the morning and purrs audibly. Still never miaows though.

In other news, there appears to be another stray hanging about. Much caterwauling at night.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 12, 2018)

What is it with cats n bags!!


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 12, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Crazy the things you see dumped on the street.  Toby toes seems to like it.
> 
> View attachment 125154



I would be reluctant to take such items in. It could have fleas.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 12, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> I would be reluctant to take such items in. It could have fleas.


Hmm.  My daughter said exactly the same thing.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 12, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> I would be reluctant to take such items in. It could have fleas.



I was thinking that too. Urgh.


----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> The chirrup sound is usually how they greet other cats, miaowing is saved for humans...



I'm not sure about that. Missy does it constantly to me, whereas other cats, when I've experienced her meeting them, are usually greeted with cold silence, with the possibility of hissing and screeching if required.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 12, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> If it’s a she, and if she’s close to labour her nipples will be bald.


She doesn’t let me see her belly. Always sits on all fours.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 12, 2018)

Ginger females are unusual. It’s a shame she won’t really be able to find a proper home there in Turkey.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 12, 2018)

i am very concerned for her


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 13, 2018)

Vic was very poorly this week after eating a “bad mouse”. Two expensive trips to the vet and a course of antibiotics later he’s back to his old self


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2018)

There's a Siamese who lives just round the corner from me who is almost always there when I walk past, and always ecstatic to see me. This morning, he - I think it's a he, but I'm not certain - made a few pathetic mews before instantly rolling on his back for a tummy-tickle.

I can't quite understand why tummy-tickling is so enjoyable to some cats, but an anethema to others, including my own.


----------



## Chz (Jan 14, 2018)

Bernard demonstrates why his original owner named him "Metro". His mankini. (He slept like that for a good hour or so; toes curling up so it must have been good dreams)


----------



## stavros (Jan 14, 2018)

"Hmm, I wonder what would happen if I pushed that thing towards the edge..."


----------



## BigTom (Jan 15, 2018)

Karl (tabby) and Rosa (white/black) this morning, Frida having a wash in the background.
Karl is getting snipped and chipped on thursday, had catflap installed on Saturday, need to program it for Frida and teach her how to use it which might not be easy. Think Karl will be easiest to get programmed and get using it and he'll teach the others. Rosa planned to be speyed around the start of Feb so there should be a couple of weeks where they can go out and she can't.
Rosa still very shy, doesn't come for food, can't get close enough to try handling her. Karl I think will be ok once he's a bit older and more independent from his mother. Frida doesn't come for strokes but wants them when I go to her.
All the kittens who left are doing well, all with new cats and all getting on with them


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 16, 2018)

Received a book I ordered about cats which is very amusing. Includes chapters about how to talk to your cat about guns, drugs, internet safety, satanism etc


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2018)

I think my crazy wee cat has settled in


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2018)

found quite a big claw on the floor bit concerned
cat gets their claws stuck quite a bit 
do they come out more easily as they get older?
thanks


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 18, 2018)

Manter said:


> I think my crazy wee cat has settled in



Looks like the Lords Prayer is being said...


----------



## izz (Jan 18, 2018)

ddraig said:


> found quite a big claw on the floor bit concerned
> cat gets their claws stuck quite a bit
> do they come out more easily as they get older?
> thanks


Think it's probably normal, is the mog limping or in pain ? They need to sharpen their claws (apologies if you know this but claws kinda grow in layers and its the top layer they lose) but tend to do this less as they get older. Do they have access to a scratching post or outside (where they might scratch a tree our fence post or something) ?

E2a trimming claws is an easy job and painless for the cat-but not all of them are happy with it being done...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2018)

izz said:


> Think it's probably normal, is the mog limping or in pain ? They need to sharpen their claws (apologies if you know this but claws kinda grow in layers and its the top layer they lose) but tend to do this less as they get older. Do they have access to a scratching post or outside (where they might scratch a tree our fence post or something) ?
> 
> E2a trimming claws is an easy job and painless for the cat-but not all of them are happy with it being done...


thanks
i thought she was limping a while ago but not recently, she hardly goes out at all and not seen her do any scratching when out
she does have a post that she doesn't seem to use, used to scratch the walls a bit but not seen evidence of that lately either
mostly sleeps and mooches about the house to different sleeping spots


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 18, 2018)

Cats wearing hats made from their own hair.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 19, 2018)

State of it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2018)

There is a cat somewhere, underneath all that fur.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 19, 2018)

ddraig said:


> found quite a big claw on the floor bit concerned
> cat gets their claws stuck quite a bit
> do they come out more easily as they get older?
> thanks



It’s pretty common so no need to worry. I keep them (along with discarded whiskers) - why? I’ve no idea


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 19, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Cats wearing hats made from their own hair.



Like Gong’s Pot Head Pixies


----------



## Me76 (Jan 19, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> It’s pretty common so no need to worry. I keep them (along with discarded whiskers) - why? I’ve no idea


I had a really thick whisker dig into me the other day when I was sitting on the sofa. It really hurt.


----------



## Manter (Jan 19, 2018)

picture of the original and best  (just for balance!)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 19, 2018)

Peggy pulls her claws off with her teeth (and so did Charlie before her). It's generally just the outer sheath that comes off, think a snake shedding its skin to make way for a new batch. If it doesn't look hollow then you've probably got more to worry about.

I've still got loads of Charlie's whiskers, and loads of his zoom groom'd felty fur. Don't think I'll ever be able to get rid of it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 19, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Karl (tabby) and Rosa (white/black) this morning, Frida having a wash in the background.
> Karl is getting snipped and chipped on thursday, had catflap installed on Saturday, need to program it for Frida and teach her how to use it which might not be easy. Think Karl will be easiest to get programmed and get using it and he'll teach the others. Rosa planned to be speyed around the start of Feb so there should be a couple of weeks where they can go out and she can't.
> Rosa still very shy, doesn't come for food, can't get close enough to try handling her. Karl I think will be ok once he's a bit older and more independent from his mother. Frida doesn't come for strokes but wants them when I go to her.
> All the kittens who left are doing well, all with new cats and all getting on with them
> ...



For the record, like you need my approval, you did a good thing there. You should be right pleased with herself.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 19, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy pulls her claws off with her teeth (and so did Charlie before her). It's generally just the outer sheath that comes off, think a snake shedding its skin to make way for a new batch. If it doesn't look hollow then you've probably got more to worry about.
> 
> I've still got loads of Charlie's whiskers, and loads of his zoom groom'd felty fur. Don't think I'll ever be able to get rid of it.



((((VP)))


----------



## Me76 (Jan 19, 2018)

Ozzie has been going really mad the last few days.  Really demanding for loving and running up and down chasing anything like a mad thing.  

I think it's because Orson doesn't mind the cold as much as she does, so he will fuck off out and spend the day outside as if it was summer and she will go out, go 'it's freaking freezing' and come back in sharpish, then have a shed load of energy with no one to do it with!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 20, 2018)

My dear Mr Toes!!


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 20, 2018)

chloe under the stairs:


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 20, 2018)

Fennec cat


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 21, 2018)

Although she has pissed me off just now by waking me up at half six in the fucking morning on a Sunday.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 21, 2018)

We had some colour coordinated kitten cuddles yesterday


----------



## Me76 (Jan 21, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> We had some colour coordinated kitten cuddles yesterday
> 
> View attachment 125795 View attachment 125796 View attachment 125797


That makes me smile a lot!!!


----------



## bimble (Jan 21, 2018)

Has anybody got some advice please about carpets? I am wanting new carpet (the ones in here are ancient and a bit sad). I know i'm not allowed nice things because he will rip them to shreds but is there a general rule about what sort of stuff might survive better than others? I mean do I avoid things that look exactly like a giant scratching post?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 21, 2018)

Stuff with hooked/looped fibres will get caught in kitties' claws more easily, so open-ended, non-hooked/looped fibres are best.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 21, 2018)

All his toys around him.  And all Toby wants to do is watch the snooker!!  He's been sat there for ages.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 21, 2018)

bimble said:


> Has anybody got some advice please about carpets? I am wanting new carpet (the ones in here are ancient and a bit sad). I know i'm not allowed nice things because he will rip them to shreds but is there a general rule about what sort of stuff might survive better than others? I mean do I avoid things that look exactly like a giant scratching post?



AFAIK it's not about the carpet, it's about the whole situation and the other options available - cat feng shui if you will - if there's a certain spot the cat passes / brushes past / dominates regularly, and specific points of entry or exit, those are the first to be scent marked and/or scratched.  (my late loancat very rarely scratched carpet or sofa but it was always the same 2 points, the bottom of the stairs and the bit of the sofa in front of the window where he'd come and go out). You can try as much misdirection as possible by putting scratching posts / other things it's ok to scratch nearby and the carpet might get away relatively unharmed. Some people say water spraying when you catch a cat scratching but I'm not sure if that works really. Don't think it will make any difference at all to the cat what the new carpet looks like, it's all about the paw-pad-feel. The vicious little gits


----------



## KatyF (Jan 21, 2018)

Delilah has been settling into our new flat. When I can't find her, shes generally in the bath.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 22, 2018)

My kitten-niece being decorative:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 22, 2018)

Out with dog and exactly where I rescued Milly I heard miaows. Went back home and got food, it ate 2 shebas off the belt and tried to follow me. Back with carrier and hey presto identical to Milly but short haired. Think it's the mum that I was feeding in the feral colony looking back at my pics.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 22, 2018)

Keep on fighting the good fight Calamity1971 (are you sure you haven't found your true life's calling? . ) Excellent work AGAIN


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm the pied piper of Durham. Estate manager, also my landlord has said he's calling cats protection. He ain't happy about me rescuing them. Cheeky bastard should have got the gardeners to look after them better. 

*awaits knock on door and eviction notice.


----------



## stavros (Jan 22, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> All his toys around him.  And all Toby wants to do is watch the snooker!!  He's been sat there for ages.
> 
> View attachment 125835



Missy is properly gutted now the snooker's finished. I haven't posted on here for a week because I've spent so much time watching it, mostly with 4kg of fur happily on my lap.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 23, 2018)

Chz said:


> Bernard demonstrates why his original owner named him "Metro". His mankini. (He slept like that for a good hour or so; toes curling up so it must have been good dreams)
> 
> View attachment 125325



He looks just like our Dylan. 

Today's gifts were empty packets of Asdas Prawn Cocktail crisps, crunchie bar, and 3 minute noodles....with a slug on it.


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2018)

Missy with more than her own bodyweight in cat food:


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 25, 2018)

Toby toes and Molly took it in turns to sit on this chair today.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 25, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Out with dog and exactly where I rescued Milly I heard miaows. Went back home and got food, it ate 2 shebas off the belt and tried to follow me. Back with carrier and hey presto identical to Milly but short haired. Think it's the mum that I was feeding in the feral colony looking back at my pics.
> View attachment 125902



Very cute


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 25, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes and Molly took it in turns to sit on this chair today.
> 
> View attachment 126111 View attachment 126112



They're so pretty.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 25, 2018)

New scratch post has been a winner all round


----------



## smmudge (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## stavros (Jan 27, 2018)

I was given a laser pen for Christmas which I've finally got round to opening, and I can confirm that Missy loves it. I am fair and don't use it for that long, as the frustration of chasing and trying to kill something with no mass must be huge.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2018)

stavros said:


> I was given a laser pen for Christmas which I've finally got round to opening, and I can confirm that Missy loves it. I am fair and don't use it for that long, as the frustration of chasing and trying to kill something with no mass must be huge.



It's the one toy that Odin will still go nuts for. He spends way more time out then Katniss and turned into quite a hunter, until we put a bell on him, so I guess fake mice on string just don't do it after that. 

I've got a really high power job and one night in summer we were sat in the dark and I had them pegging it round the garden. Then I noticed 3 cats were chasing it. A random one joined in. This went on for a while, until they clocked what was happening and they all shuffled of with a bit of a hiss.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 27, 2018)

This has singlehandedly been the best toy I've bought Peggy. Even though it has feathers it's lasted ages, still looks as good as new. The combination of feathers and crinkly stuff is super annoying to her, and makes her want to kill it to death. And it has a nice long stick attached to it which she loves to go ape for when I slide it under the rug.


----------



## stavros (Jan 27, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> This has singlehandedly been the best toy I've bought Peggy. Even though it has feathers it's lasted ages, still looks as good as new. The combination of feathers and crinkly stuff is super annoying to her, and makes her want to kill it to death. And it has a nice long stick attached to it which she loves to go ape for when I slide it under the rug.



Yeah, Missy's got one of those, but she's very meh about it.

She has got a toy mouse which she's recently started kicking around the lounge again, although I suspect the novelty will wear off soon.

I'm still amazed at how infrequently she kills anything. She very feisty and doesn't wear a bell, so the only reason I'm left with is that our estate isn't a great environment for wildlife. Either that or she's got a massive pile of carcasses somewhere outside which I don't know about.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2018)

stavros said:


> Yeah, Missy's got one of those, but she's very meh about it.
> 
> She has got a toy mouse which she's recently started kicking around the lounge again, although I suspect the novelty will wear off soon.
> 
> I'm still amazed at how infrequently she kills anything. She very feisty and doesn't wear a bell, so the only reason I'm left with is that our estate isn't a great environment for wildlife. Either that or she's got a massive pile of carcasses somewhere outside which I don't know about.



Apparently not all cats bring their prey home, so this is a possibility. 

How much do cats actually kill? [Infographic] - The Oatmeal

Katniss brings in other people's bones. We used to think she was a great hunter, until we worked out she was just playing with what Odin brought home. Now she's just as content be knocking a rib around the lounge that's she pulled out of someones bin.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 27, 2018)

Honestly, all Peggy really wants is a lap, some food, a lap, and a stick to play with. She's very strange. She likes the wrong end of toys. If she hears the end of the sticky handle thing rub against the floor she goes into commando kitty mode, leaping backwards, ears down, front legs out, body down low, eyes wide. Stick it under a rug and slide it slowly towards her and she's positively apoplectic.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 27, 2018)

Giving 6 cats catnip is like feeding gremlins after midnight!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2018)

smmudge said:


> View attachment 126181



Hahaha I love him


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 28, 2018)

Feeding


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 28, 2018)

Peggy's never been one for catnip but she shows decent interest for valerian, although after a day or so of a valerian-filled toy being out she loses interest. Before xmas I bought a valerian-filled owl, which is decently big, and she's kept her interest in that. She makes a beeline for it whenever she goes in the living room and flops down with it to give it a bit of a kicking.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 28, 2018)

I got a new mouse toy from Poundland yesterday.  Both cats have been pouncing and growling with it today.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> This has singlehandedly been the best toy I've bought Peggy. Even though it has feathers it's lasted ages, still looks as good as new. The combination of feathers and crinkly stuff is super annoying to her, and makes her want to kill it to death. And it has a nice long stick attached to it which she loves to go ape for when I slide it under the rug.


We got one like that but wihba long trailing thing of feathers too. Funny faced cat has ripped the stick off and wanders round holding it in her mouth and stroking it with her paws. I don't know if she thinks she killed it or gave birth to it


----------



## stavros (Jan 28, 2018)

I met Ginge, a relatively new cat on my walk into town, earlier. Previously he's been very affectionate, but today he just trotted past me as I if was an insignificant blight on his life.


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am sorry I am not here very often these days.

Just want to say hi - Jakey and Sonic are in good health.  Radar has a vet appointment on Wednesday because he has been hiccuping a lot, making loud gulping noises when he has been drinking water, and has a very messy ear that he is scratching at - I am hoping it is just something that can be dealt with easily - ear drops or something to sort it - but worried it may be a bigger problem


----------



## Me76 (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2018)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 126306



Is it possible to stroke that fluffy belly, or is a trap?

(one of my cats, Jakey, lets me stroke his belly - it is a rare thing though!)


----------



## Chz (Jan 29, 2018)

They can be strange that way. Bernard lets us rub his belly (he positively encourages it - trills and rolls over when he wants it), *and* play with his paws. Which is a first for me in cat ownership. Normally paws are off-limits, even with the odd belly-rubbing cat.


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2018)

Chz said:


> They can be strange that way. Bernard lets us rub his belly (he positively encourages it - trills and rolls over when he wants it), *and* play with his paws. Which is a first for me in cat ownership. Normally paws are off-limits, even with the odd belly-rubbing cat.



Yeah Jakey loves his belly being rubbed, and all 3 of them are ok with me holding their paws.  They're alright with being picked up and hugged too, which many cats aren't too keen on. I don't think my lot are in any way normal or average though - they all had a good start in life (which is what we should all want for every cat).


----------



## Me76 (Jan 29, 2018)

Epona said:


> Is it possible to stroke that fluffy belly, or is a trap?
> 
> (one of my cats, Jakey, lets me stroke his belly - it is a rare thing though!)


Total trap.  You can see the evil in her face!!!

Luckily her brother loves his belly being rubbed so we do have an outlet!


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2018)

Hadn’t seen Little Bob for a bit so went upstairs and found he’d made a nest in the middle of a pile of bedding left over from where we had people to stay at the weekend - wee bugger!


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2018)

Chz said:


> They can be strange that way. Bernard lets us rub his belly (he positively encourages it - trills and rolls over when he wants it), *and* play with his paws. Which is a first for me in cat ownership. Normally paws are off-limits, even with the odd belly-rubbing cat.



Both our boys like their bellies rubbed and their paws held - esp. when they curl up next to us in bed. I have been warned off doing that to other peoples’ cats for fear of a good scratching...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 29, 2018)

Epona said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I am not here very often these days.
> 
> Just want to say hi - Jakey and Sonic are in good health.  Radar has a vet appointment on Wednesday because he has been hiccuping a lot, making loud gulping noises when he has been drinking water, and has a very messy ear that he is scratching at - I am hoping it is just something that can be dealt with easily - ear drops or something to sort it - but worried it may be a bigger problem



It's really good to see you, I hope you're doing well. Good luck for Radar's appointment!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 29, 2018)

Kitten niece again!


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 29, 2018)

so so so cuutte 
want to take her on as one of mine.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 29, 2018)

I LOVE HER.

(and your inlaws' bathroom is amazingly spotless. can I come and live with them to catsit as long as I promise to clean up after myself constantly?)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 29, 2018)

Named new one Charlie(Chaplin), as the black bit looks like a moustache.
 
Took both the vets today as Charlie has had a runny nose and sneezes, apparently nothing to worry about, lungs clear and eyes okay.
Milly had another worming tablet as she chucked up 2 round worms last night (boak).
Chazza has forgiven me for vet visit but Milly has hidden under the bed and is snubbing me.
Milly and sash before her kitty strop.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 29, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> I LOVE HER.
> 
> (and your inlaws' bathroom is amazingly spotless. can I come and live with them to catsit as long as I promise to clean up after myself constantly?)



That was my first thought. Bling!


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 29, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> View attachment 126333 Hadn’t seen Little Bob for a bit so went upstairs and found he’d made a nest in the middle of a pile of bedding left over from where we had people to stay at the weekend - wee bugger!


 Looks like a new species of Zebra Snake Cat!


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Looks like a new species of Zebra Snake Cat!



That’s what Mrs SFM said


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Named new one Charlie(Chaplin), as the black bit looks like a moustache.
> View attachment 126344
> Took both the vets today as Charlie has had a runny nose and sneezes, apparently nothing to worry about, lungs clear and eyes okay.
> Milly had another worming tablet as she chucked up 2 round worms last night (boak).
> ...



Aw - they look like they really love each other


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Total trap.  You can see the evil in her face!!!



Totally. Those eyes are reminiscent of Joe Pesci in Goodfellas.


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2018)

My cats eat exactly the same thing but Madam funny-face's shit smells *disgusting*. Idiot cat's shit barely smells at all. 

Why?!


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 29, 2018)

whats the deal with constantly calling the fur baby idiot?


----------



## Cloo (Jan 29, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> I LOVE HER.
> 
> (and your inlaws' bathroom is amazingly spotless. can I come and live with them to catsit as long as I promise to clean up after myself constantly?)


My sister did point out that this was just after their cleaner had been!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 29, 2018)

Manter said:


> My cats eat exactly the same thing but Madam funny-face's shit smells *disgusting*. Idiot cat's shit barely smells at all.
> 
> Why?!


Thats the same here. One of them smells like rotten cabbage but not all the time. I don't chop and change their food either?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 29, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> Aw - they look like they really love each other


The dog picks millys toys up and drops them in front of her to play as well. She never gets her claws out with sash but does with me?


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> whats the deal with constantly calling the fur baby idiot?


Idiot cat is his nickname. He has a proper name too. But we call him idiot cat (or the furry fuckwit).... Because he's an idiot. It's what we have called him for the five years we have had him- as he's fallen off things, got stuck on things, tried to make friends with a chair, decided the cat flap was a convenient-height window etc. He's a complete idiot.


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Thats the same here. One of them smells like rotten cabbage but not all the time. I don't chop and change their food either?


I wondered at first if it was change of diet because she was new- but it's at three months now and it's *gross* 

She farts when she is upset too. And periodically wanders into the room, farts and wanders out again  vet says she is fine..... it's a good thing she's cute


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2018)

Manter said:


> tried to make friends with a chair


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


I recovered the small chair in our room (in grey stripes, it wasn't even furry) and he tried to groom it, did lots of face rubbing and licking then meowed at it crossly for about three days. I put the chair in the spare room after a bit, he was driving me potty.


----------



## Thora (Jan 30, 2018)

Got Daisy a fancy puzzle feeding tray - turns out she is not very bright


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 30, 2018)

Manter said:


> I recovered the small chair in our room (in grey stripes, it wasn't even furry) and he tried to groom it, did lots of face rubbing and licking then meowed at it crossly for about three days. I put the chair in the spare room after a bit, he was driving me potty.



My late loancat had a creepy obsession with the fabric of a sofabed's interior - every time I unfolded it he'd be right in there and stay licking away at it for HOURS (with the fabric making creepy rasping noises) - I think it was the fishy/protein smell of fixative or upholsterer's glue.


----------



## Thora (Jan 30, 2018)

Daisy has an unnatural relationship with my dressing gown. It now lives in her bed as I don't want to wear it anymore


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 30, 2018)

Thora said:


> Got Daisy a fancy puzzle feeding tray - turns out she is not very bright
> View attachment 126399



I got that one for Peggy and she hated it.

She does, however, fully understand the concept of the feeding ball, and will nose it around the room making short work of what's inside. And she also loves (and understands) this: 







But the complicated white one in your picture? She hated it.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 30, 2018)

Thora said:


> Daisy has an unnatural relationship with my dressing gown. It now lives in her bed as I don't want to wear it anymore



Our Vic frequently gets jiggy with Mrs SFM dressing gown - even though he’s had the snip. While I don’t think there’s any “issue” at its conclusion, she still gives it a good wash afterwards


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

Here's Ziggy about to much down on cat grass which he loves. But only after he's done his best to flatten the grass and trash it. 

 

Oh and see that scratching pole in the background. Untouched. Whereas the arm of the sofa has long been his main target, which he has done a fine job of 'dethreading.'


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 31, 2018)

Toby toes and Molly popping in to say hi!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 31, 2018)

Toby-toes looks like butter wouldn't melt, and Molly looks like she's really had enough of his shit.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 31, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Toby-toes looks like butter wouldn't melt, and Molly looks like she's really had enough of his shit.


Haha Toby toes is a devil in disguise.   Molly is the exact opposite. 
She tolerates him a lot more now thankfully.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Toby-toes looks like butter wouldn't melt



it is a "i know nothing of the shredded bog roll / upended pot plant / hairball" look...


----------



## BigTom (Jan 31, 2018)

Gave them some chicken, Karl has lost his bit under the sofa and is trying to retrieve it


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2018)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat is his nickname. He has a proper name too. But we call him idiot cat (or the furry fuckwit).... Because he's an idiot. It's what we have called him for the five years we have had him- as he's fallen off things, got stuck on things, tried to make friends with a chair, decided the cat flap was a convenient-height window etc. He's a complete idiot.



Oh please. He's totally playing you, preparing for The Final Feline Takeover.


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2018)

stavros said:


> Oh please. He's totally playing you, preparing for The Final Feline Takeover.


Y'know, you may be right....

He certainly has me at his beck and call


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 1, 2018)

Vic is now too long for the beanbag


----------



## Shirl (Feb 1, 2018)

Vince is now too big for the radiator


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 1, 2018)

what a porker! Graceful for a fat lad, though, isn't he? (this is not a cat-fat-shaming post, I think he's lovely)


----------



## Shirl (Feb 1, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> what a porker! Graceful for a fat lad, though, isn't he? (this is not a cat-fat-shaming post, I think he's lovely)


He's incredibly greedy. We have two other cats and a dog and he steals every bit of food that he can from them (and us). I have to put him out sometimes just so that the smallest cat can have something to eat. Otherwise he stands over her and intimidates her so she ends up walking away from her food. 
Both my other cats moved in with us because my neighbour used to go away 4 days a week and leave them shut out with no food. Vince on the other hand has never known hunger. He's just a natural greedy bullying bastard  I still love him though


----------



## stavros (Feb 1, 2018)

I've finally gotten Missy to calm down, using the laser pen to move her to her chair where she's finally sat down for a sleep. She'd spent the previous few minutes clambering all over the table I'm sat at, trying to throw stuff off it, and then sitting next to my laptop and hitting me if I tried to type anything.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 1, 2018)

Bob has also outgrown the beanbag - but with a bit more style


----------



## Cloo (Feb 1, 2018)

Vastra 'helping' with working from home.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 1, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Vince is now too big for the radiator


I thought he was lying on a white cushion at first glance. Then I enlarged it!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 1, 2018)

Naughty Toby toes caught preparing to pounce on poor Molly.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 1, 2018)

And Toby toes caught unaware


----------



## bimble (Feb 2, 2018)

When you get a substandard cardboard box to play with but have to maintain your dignity somehow.


----------



## bimble (Feb 2, 2018)

he's settled in now.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 2, 2018)

bimble said:


> he's settled in now.
> View attachment 126596



Our late grumpy lady Buttons would try and sit in any box however small. The daftest was when she managed to get 4 paws into the oval opening in the top of an empty tissue box - she looked ridiculous


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2018)

Visiting my old cat:


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2018)

An attempt was made to sit on my lap earlier, as I was taking off my shoes and socks. This involved putting one ankle on the other thigh, but this didn't seem to irk her, as she was that determined to take ownership of my lap.

The Six Nations starts tomorrow, which she loved last year.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 2, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Visiting my old cat:
> View attachment 126611
> View attachment 126612



Polo Mint cat.


----------



## starfish (Feb 2, 2018)

They were a bit cold this morning.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 3, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Visiting my old cat:
> View attachment 126611
> View attachment 126612



How old is Leeloo now? It seems like absolute decades ago since you had her.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 3, 2018)

Dylan has made a cat friend, another black and white cat who hangs around a block of flats down the end of our road. A couple of weeks ago I saw it sitting on our front lawn area waiting for him (I hadn't let him out as I was about to take him to the vets). I always wondered what their relationship entailed, ie friends or enemies, then the other day my wife drove in and saw them grooming each other, so I guess they are just best buds (no kitten babies, Dylan's been snipped).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 3, 2018)

Cat gardeners, I bought some succulents from the supermarket and they don't have their names on them so I can't look it up, does anyone know the names of these and/or whether they are toxic to cats? Trying to work out where the hell to put them.



I've got them on my desk in my office atm. It's nice and warm in there, and I can pop them on the (east facing) windowsill where the cat walks if I know she won't start vomming all over the place.


----------



## bimble (Feb 3, 2018)

Don’t know about poisonous but those would get dug up and then helpfully pushed over the edge of the  desk / windowsill in no time if they were here. I love succulents but all such things in my flat have to be up well out of reach of prying paws.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 3, 2018)

She's already had a sniff of them and been sharply moved along. I'm going to end up being one of those people who moves their plants every day. I already do it with the bleedin' cat grass over winter: on the bright windowsill during daylight, and into the warm living room when it's dark. Otherwise it doesn't grow. And Peggy demands her grass all year round.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> How old is Leeloo now? It seems like absolute decades ago since you had her.


She's 17! Still going strong. She doesn't even seem like an old cat.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2018)

Ziggy likes to sleep in the upstairs hallway so when I come in this is the view I see looking down at me:


----------



## Libertad (Feb 3, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cat gardeners, I bought some succulents from the supermarket and they don't have their names on them so I can't look it up, does anyone know the names of these and/or whether they are toxic to cats? Trying to work out where the hell to put them.
> 
> View attachment 126678
> 
> I've got them on my desk in my office atm. It's nice and warm in there, and I can pop them on the (east facing) windowsill where the cat walks if I know she won't start vomming all over the place.



They're sedums I think and as such they should be fine with the catses but just to be sure:

campanula


----------



## Chz (Feb 3, 2018)

Still loves his Horse


----------



## campanula (Feb 3, 2018)

Succulents are a bit of a mystery to me - I do have some difficulties telling them apart without a key (until they flower), but I am certain that these are echeverias, sedums, graptopetalum or crassula...and not kalanchoe, which is toxic (along with euphorbia). Will ask daughter in law (who is much more of an expert than I could ever claim.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you campanula I appreciate it  I don't have a huge amount of space that the cat can't get to, which of course I didn't think about when I bought them


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 3, 2018)

i had an encounter with a small house leopard (not sure the pink sparkly collar really suits her) who lives near the station the other day (too dark to try and take photos)

got about six repeats of the 'run in front then stop and insist on more fussings' thing


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 4, 2018)

deleting some pics from google drive when I came across this pic of bella as a baby three years ago. forgot I had it.got her from gumtree. the seller text me the photo as I asked for a bigger pic of her. had to go and put a deposit of 50 squid. all the way in hanger lane. i wish I kept the number. would have have text her back now to show her what bella looks like 3 years later and that she is happy and healthy.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2018)

This was interesting today. Brad, the gentle ginger boy who is only half the size of Vincent, turned on Vincent the bully and chased him then had  him laying submissive on the floor against the wall.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2018)

Molly waiting for the sun


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2018)

then basking in it


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 5, 2018)

Monty charmed the vets and got on their social media. Now he is sans bollocks and chipped.


----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2018)

Three days running I've got back home to find Missy out the front, ecstatic to see me. I knew she went out the front, walking all the way round from the back door of my mid-terrace house, climbing multiple fences. She's always seems very grateful that she doesn't have to bother with such athleticism as she just follows me through the front door.


----------



## A380 (Feb 5, 2018)

Not happy kitties off for their annual jabs...


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 6, 2018)

Those faces say "There will be consequences" ...


----------



## A380 (Feb 6, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Those faces say "There will be consequences" ...


There were. Pile of sick outside my bedroom door next day. Right where my un- socked foot found it at 0600...


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's really good to see you, I hope you're doing well. Good luck for Radar's appointment!



Thanks, he started actually bleeding out of his ear before the vet appointment rolled around.  The vet tried to clean up the mess and have a look, he could see something in there and suspects polyps in the ear and throat are causing all of the symptoms, tomorrow I take Radar in to the vet hospital to get a diagnostic CT scan and probably very fiddly surgery on his ear/throat to remove any (probably, hopefully, benign) growths, and to remove the tissue they are rooted in to prevent them growing back (something called a Bulla Osteotomy?)

Thank fuck for pet insurance, we were quoted £3k FFS  but insurance should cover the majority of that, we'll still have to shell out around £500-£700 out of our own pocket but it could be worse.

That's not the main thing though, needless to say I'm really frightened about the surgery and for my lovely little Radar  

Please keep your fingers crossed for my sweet little mischief cat


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 6, 2018)

Epona said:


> Thanks, he started actually bleeding out of his ear before the vet appointment rolled around.  The vet tried to clean up the mess and have a look, he could see something in there and suspects polyps in the ear and throat are causing all of the symptoms, tomorrow I take Radar in to the vet hospital to get a diagnostic CT scan and probably very fiddly surgery on his ear/throat to remove any (probably, hopefully, benign) growths, and to remove the tissue they are rooted in to prevent them growing back (something called a Bulla Osteotomy?)
> 
> Thank fuck for pet insurance, we were quoted £3k FFS  but insurance should cover the majority of that, we'll still have to shell out around £500-£700 out of our own pocket but it could be worse.
> 
> ...


In my thoughts x


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 6, 2018)

Epona said:


> Thanks, he started actually bleeding out of his ear before the vet appointment rolled around.  The vet tried to clean up the mess and have a look, he could see something in there and suspects polyps in the ear and throat are causing all of the symptoms, tomorrow I take Radar in to the vet hospital to get a diagnostic CT scan and probably very fiddly surgery on his ear/throat to remove any (probably, hopefully, benign) growths, and to remove the tissue they are rooted in to prevent them growing back (something called a Bulla Osteotomy?)
> 
> Thank fuck for pet insurance, we were quoted £3k FFS  but insurance should cover the majority of that, we'll still have to shell out around £500-£700 out of our own pocket but it could be worse.
> 
> ...



Wishing him all the luck in the world for a safe surgery and speedy recovery. Please do keep us updated.


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2018)

eatmorecheese said:


> In my thoughts x





Vintage Paw said:


> Wishing him all the luck in the world for a safe surgery and speedy recovery. Please do keep us updated.



Thanks, I'm honestly really not in a good place right now, I'm very anxious and upset about it all


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2018)

Epona said:


> Please keep your fingers crossed for my sweet little mischief cat





hope all goes well


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 6, 2018)

Get well soon Radar


----------



## oryx (Feb 7, 2018)

I hope he's OK, Epona. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Good luck Radar.


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes.

Just had a call from the vet to say the surgery went well and he is fine - phew!

He had a CT scan and turned out he had polyps in BOTH ears and going down into the throat, poor boy, so longer and more complex surgery, but they did manage to do both sides in one session - the vet is going to phone me tomorrow after she's done her morning rounds and let me know how he is (and it's a 24 hour clinic so he'll be checked on regularly and looked after), it's possible he might have to stay in hospital until Friday though (how on earth am I going to be able to sleep tonight without him trying to sleep on my face like usual?)

Still going to be a bit anxious until he is back home of course, but am having a little bit of a relief cry atm


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 7, 2018)

Brilliant news Epona. X


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh the other good news is that they looked just like bog standard polyps (although quite large!), they will of course go to the pathology lab just to be absolutely sure, but the growths are almost certainly benign.

Edit to add: (being in both ears also explains why he hasn't been responding to his name like he usually does lately, poor bugger probably almost completely deaf, but is always difficult to tell with cats whether they are just choosing to ignore you LOL  - if his eardrums haven't been perforated I imagine his hearing should improve when any inflammation clears up - must remember to ask the vet about that)


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 7, 2018)

Epona said:


> Oh the other good news is that they looked just like bog standard polyps (although quite large!), they will of course go to the pathology lab just to be absolutely sure, but the growths are almost certainly benign.
> 
> Edit to add: (being in both ears also explains why he hasn't been responding to his name like he usually does lately, poor bugger probably almost completely deaf, but is always difficult to tell with cats whether they are just choosing to ignore you LOL  - if his eardrums haven't been perforated I imagine his hearing should improve when any inflammation clears up - must remember to ask the vet about that)



Delighted that all went well and hope he recovers quickly and fully.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 7, 2018)

Epona I'm so glad to hear this and I'm delighted for you and Radar - here's to the safe return home of a much loved cat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2018)

Epona said:


> Just had a call from the vet to say the surgery went well and he is fine - phew!



: purr :


----------



## stavros (Feb 7, 2018)

Missy is so fucking high on something this evening. It's like she's had her entire bloodstream replaced by 100% adrenaline. She won't leave me alone, sitting next to the laptop, not wanting to be stroked but punching me if I dare move my hands to do anything else. The only thing that's distracting her is the laser pen, but I can't keep that up constantly.

Hopefully she'll have worn herself out and I'll get an uninterrupted night's sleep.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 7, 2018)

Toby is getting big now.


----------



## Epona (Feb 8, 2018)

Went to visit Radar at the hospital this afternoon, the vet says he's doing really well but he don't half look a right mess, poor little mite - and he's high as a kite on the good shit. 

I'm not entirely sure he knew I was there, he wasn't really with it, and I don't think he can see, hear, or smell much right now (his eyelids and eye muscles aren't working properly at the moment because the nerves controlling them tend to get bruised during the sort of surgery he's had, it's not permanent damage in the vast majority of cases though - but it does look a tad alarming - and his ear canal and nasal passages are inflamed).  He did press his little head against my hand (well against the latex glove I was wearing) when I rubbed the top of his head, which is the only bit of him that doesn't look sore or have an IV line or a transdermal patch.

The vet will phone me again tomorrow to let me know how he is doing, they will keep him in until he is less congested and is eating again, they'd given him an appetite stimulant just as I arrived, and I'd taken some of his usual food - favourite flavour of wet, and his usual dry - in case that helps.


----------



## stavros (Feb 8, 2018)

Another hyperactive evening. I hope this is just a phase she's going through, because it's very annoying. All she wants to do is sit next to my laptop and give me evils. If I try to do anything I get punished by either or both of claws and teeth.

How do teach a cat to fuck off on command?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2018)

stavros said:


> How do teach a cat to fuck off on command?


----------



## Epona (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm having a bit of a bad moment, poor thing looked in such a state earlier and I am missing him horribly.
He had to have surgery because the polyps were starting to interfere with his breathing and bothering him with pain in his ear, and I have to keep reminding myself that the state he is in right now will only be for a few days that it is this bad (and the painkillers he is on, he's unlikely to remember much about it), and he hopefully has several years of happy cuddles and laying in a sunbeam and being a complete little horror and generally enjoying life ahead of him - which makes it worth it.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 9, 2018)

Epona said:


> I'm having a bit of a bad moment, poor thing looked in such a state earlier and I am missing him horribly.
> He had to have surgery because the polyps were starting to interfere with his breathing and bothering him with pain in his ear, and I have to keep reminding myself that the state he is in right now will only be for a few days that it is this bad (and the painkillers he is on, he's unlikely to remember much about it), and he hopefully has several years of happy cuddles and laying in a sunbeam and being a complete little horror and generally enjoying life ahead of him - which makes it worth it.


((Epona)). He'll be back with you and fine soon.  I always find it shocking how quickly animals recover from things.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 9, 2018)

Ozzie decided to sit on the window sill outside our bedroom window as we were going to bed last night.  Cue Orson sitting on the inside, flicking his tail and tapping the window in a very confused manner for about 40 minutes.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 9, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby is getting big now.
> 
> View attachment 126969




That face


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 9, 2018)

Epona said:


> I'm having a bit of a bad moment, poor thing looked in such a state earlier and I am missing him horribly.
> He had to have surgery because the polyps were starting to interfere with his breathing and bothering him with pain in his ear, and I have to keep reminding myself that the state he is in right now will only be for a few days that it is this bad (and the painkillers he is on, he's unlikely to remember much about it), and he hopefully has several years of happy cuddles and laying in a sunbeam and being a complete little horror and generally enjoying life ahead of him - which makes it worth it.




(((((Epona)))))

He'll surprise you how quickly he will recover...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 9, 2018)

Molly looking beautiful this morning.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 9, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly looking beautiful this morning.
> 
> View attachment 127063



She's really very  pretty.. her expression is so "I love you mummy".


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 9, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> her expression is so "I love you mummy".



Oh she does!!  She's such a gentle loving soul.	x


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 9, 2018)

Bob is King of the bed this morning


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 9, 2018)

Molly is so dapper! Always looks immaculately turned out and neat and tidy. She's like the Coco Chanel of cats.


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 9, 2018)

So I think Reba is being bullied by other neighbourhood cats resulting in her pissing all over the house.  Several times we've come home or downstairs to see one of a couple of local cats run out the catflap.

Now we can't install a chip/magnet catflap as it is in the sliding patio door and therefore only has the clearance for the most basic of catflaps, but the invaders are getting more brazen.  I have a water pistol by the back door but they've always cleared right off before I can get to it.

So...  Any suggestions?


----------



## Chz (Feb 9, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Molly is so dapper! Always looks immaculately turned out and neat and tidy. She's like the Coco Chanel of cats.


I wish Bernard could manage to keep all his eyebrows like that. We've got some very sharp grasses in the garden, and it seems he likes to rub against them given that he normally only has one or two eyebrow whiskers in place.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 9, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> So I think Reba is being bullied by other neighbourhood cats resulting in her pissing all over the house.  Several times we've come home or downstairs to see one of a couple of local cats run out the catflap.
> 
> Now we can't install a chip/magnet catflap as it is in the sliding patio door and therefore only has the clearance for the most basic of catflaps, but the invaders are getting more brazen.  I have a water pistol by the back door but they've always cleared right off before I can get to it.
> 
> So...  Any suggestions?



Soaking’s the only way. One of ours was being bullied by the cat from 4 doors up - 2 serious soakings later and that cat hasn’t set foot in the garden since. Try leaving vessels (old squeeze bottles have best power and range) of water around the back yard so you will always have something close to hand the next time this cat appears. Good luck


----------



## colacubes (Feb 9, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> Soaking’s the only way. One of ours was being bullied by the cat from 4 doors up - 2 serious soakings later and that cat hasn’t set foot in the garden since. Try leaving vessels (old squeeze bottles have best power and range) of water around the back yard so you will always have something close to hand the next time this cat appears. Good luck



It works. Mine was the bully  He came in soaked one day looking very sorry for himself and I believe he's not been back and hassled said cat since


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2018)

Radar is home!

He now has normal control of his eyelids, so no permanent damage, in fact that cleared up really quickly - phew!
He ate a bit today, he hasn't eaten since he's been home but I have some appetite stimulant pills for him and am to give him one tomorrow if he isn't eating - will also get some chicken breast and poach it in case that appeals more to him than his regular food right now.  And of course if he doesn't eat tomorrow I will call the vet for advice.

He has a fentanyl patch for pain relief, and is in a lovely red body stocking to prevent him messing with it.  So along with the balance problems to be expected after middle ear surgery, he's also really wobbly from the drugs, have made a padded ramp up to our bed but he can't work out how to use it in his befuddled state.

He was in so much better a state today when we arrived to pick him up, he recognised me for sure this time and was really excited and happy to see me    He's also now really pleased to be home.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thats excellent news Epona. Pillows snuggles imminent .


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2018)

I really am lost as to what's got into Missy over the last few evenings. Every time I'm at the computer and she's leaping up on the table, which I permit, but violently demanding fuck knows what. I've tried toys, enforced cuddles, treat food, ignoring her, but it takes her a very long time to wear herself out and go to sleep. It's really testing my patience.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 9, 2018)

stavros said:


> I really am lost as to what's got into Missy over the last few evenings. Every time I'm at the computer and she's leaping up on the table, which I permit, but violently demanding fuck knows what. I've tried toys, enforced cuddles, treat food, ignoring her, but it takes her a very long time to wear herself out and go to sleep. It's really testing my patience.


I'd go for light slap time.  But that's just me.  

The OH always moans about how the cats annoy him: nibbling and getting in his face and stuff. They just don't do it with me.  They know if they want attention it has to be civilised cos I don't let them get away with the annoying shit.


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2018)

I really hope it's just a phase, because it's not happened before in the near two years she's been with me.

She's finally gone to sleep, and hopefully will enjoy the rugby with me this weekend.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 9, 2018)

stavros said:


> I really hope it's just a phase, because it's not happened before in the near two years she's been with me.
> 
> She's finally gone to sleep, and hopefully will enjoy the rugby with me this weekend.



Is it only when you're on the computer?


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2018)

(Oh also, as an aside to my earlier post, if you ever use google to try to find out whether it is possible for a cat to go to the loo while wearing a body stocking, be *very* careful about your search terms...   There are things that cannot be unseen...)


----------



## Thora (Feb 9, 2018)

How strict are people with food/portion sizes?  Daisy constantly begs for food but she's a mainly inside cat so I don't want to let her get fat.


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2018)

Thora said:


> How strict are people with food/portion sizes?  Daisy constantly begs for food but she's a mainly inside cat so I don't want to let her get fat.



I'm quite strict, one of mine used to have a tendency to bully the others away from their bowls when I first got him, and had a tendency towards weight gain.

How old is Daisy?  If she's a middle aged or older cat and is constantly hungry and not putting on weight, it would be worth getting her thyroid checked.

Another thing you could try is some sort of puzzle-feeder?  Stimulating a cat's mind and making it work a bit for food mimics the hunt/eat process they would naturally follow and can be useful in cats that do not self-regulate their intake - the food seems to satisfy them more, and they are also getting some exercise.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2018)

I just free feed them. It's kinda self limiting as they often sulk at the days choice of wet and they don't get any dry till the tin is finished.


----------



## Thora (Feb 9, 2018)

She's 9 months, she's mostly on dry food and I weigh out half for her bowl in the morning and she has the other half on a puzzle tray.  Plus she has a few treats in a ball.

Sometimes I give her some wet food she doesn't really like and she won't eat it, despite whinging for food.  I think she's a boredom eater


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 9, 2018)

Odin not even trying to look dignified.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 9, 2018)

They grow up fast, don't they!

Bob chilling as a kitteling.







Bob with his first 'real' meal.






Bob chilling this week.






Bob chilling with big bro.


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2018)

Thora said:


> She's 9 months, she's mostly on dry food and I weigh out half for her bowl in the morning and she has the other half on a puzzle tray.  Plus she has a few treats in a ball.
> 
> Sometimes I give her some wet food she doesn't really like and she won't eat it, despite whinging for food.  I think she's a boredom eater



Oh if she's only 9 months she still has at least 1 growth spurt to come and is probably quite active, I took Sonic to the vet around that age and was told he was getting overweight, of course he grew loads in the following few months and ended up really gangly (which is how he should be as an Oriental Shorthair).

Given her age, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Thora (Feb 9, 2018)

Epona said:


> Oh if she's only 9 months she still has at least 1 growth spurt to come and is probably quite active, I took Sonic to the vet around that age and was told he was overweight, of course he grew loads in the following few months and ended up really gangly (which is how he should be as an Oriental Shorthair).
> 
> Given her age, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


Would you give her more food if she wants it?  I give her the top end of the packet guide for her weight (she's 3kg and gets top end of 3-5kg) and I kind of assume the packet guidance is going to be generous.


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2018)

Thora said:


> Would you give her more food if she wants it?  I give her the top end of the packet guide for her weight (she's 3kg and gets top end of 3-5kg) and I kind of assume the packet guidance is going to be generous.



Honestly, given her young age and the likelihood that she will grow more, I wouldn't restrict her food - now if she does really start overeating and starts heading towards obese, that is the time to worry about restricting - IMO


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 9, 2018)

Thora said:


> Would you give her more food if she wants it?  I give her the top end of the packet guide for her weight (she's 3kg and gets top end of 3-5kg) and I kind of assume the packet guidance is going to be generous.


I free feed my lot. None of them seem to binge and none are overweight. It also seems to stop them 'foraging' for food on my dinner plate.
Obviously, if any of them started getting overweight, I'd have to look at another solution but they're free to come and go as they please, and they spend a fair bit of time outside, so they are likely burning off a lot of calories.


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I free feed my lot. None of them seem to binge and none are overweight. It also seems to stop them 'foraging' for food on my dinner plate.
> Obviously, if any of them started getting overweight, I'd have to look at another solution but they're free to come and go as they please, and they spend a fair bit of time outside, so they are likely burning off a lot of calories.



Aye, same here (they have a morning main meal of wet, but later in the day I give a second meal of dry which is left down) - although I mentioned Jakey's binge eating and weight gain when we first got him, once he realised that he didn't have to compete with the others for food (took a couple of years mind you) he now self-regulates his intake and stays at an appropriate weight for his frame and breed.

Now I do see some obese cats around, and hear of plenty of "second dinner Sam" types who visit multiple homes so clearly not all do the same - but yeah, don't treat it as if it is a problem unless it is a problem if that makes sense - just keep an eye on them to make sure they stay healthy, restrict if they are gaining too much.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 9, 2018)

I’d give her more given she’s young and growing. What dry food do you give? Switching to a higher protein one may satisfy her more. Jangles has mostly wet food though sometimes goes off it so she has Applaws dry. It’s not cheap but lasts forever. She eats cheap shite wet food as that’s the only wet she’ll eat and she doesn’t eat the dry for long before wanting the wet again. It’s a shame as her coat is noticeably softer after just a couple of meals of Applaws.


----------



## Thora (Feb 9, 2018)

She has Applaws dry usually and Applaws wet as a treat.  And some Lily's Kitchen treats.  Cereals play havok with her stomach so she's on the expensive stuff.  She begs for the stuff she likes but if I put cheap (gluten free) food down she would rather starve.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 9, 2018)

Epona said:


> Aye, same here (they have a morning main meal of wet, but later in the day I give a second meal of dry which is left down) - although I mentioned Jakey's binge eating and weight gain when we first got him, *once he realised that he didn't have to compete with the others for food (took a couple of years mind you) he now self-regulates his intake and stays at an appropriate weight for his frame and breed.*



This is exactly what I've found. Once they realise they don't have to fight for the food, they tend to eat small amounts across the day.


----------



## Epona (Feb 10, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> They grow up fast, don't they!
> 
> Bob chilling as a kitteling.
> 
> ...



Is that a real mouse and did he kill it himself?  It's nearly half his size bless him   I thought Radar was an early developer in terms of predatory skills, but his first successful hunt was when he was a little older than that.

2 of mine (Radar and Jakey) are good hunters when the opportunity presents itself - Sonic, however, uses intelligence over energy - I have seen him watch Radar spend a good 20 minutes hunting a large moth, only to swoop in when it was finally incapacitated and eat it - leaving Radar searching the carpet for the next hour wondering where his prize had disappeared to...


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 10, 2018)

Was having a lovely lie-in this morning when Mrs SFM woke me saying that my help was needed downstairs as the cats seemed to have cornered something under the glass cabinet. So, still in my pants, I went to see what was up and discovered a bloody huge rat wedged between the back of the cabinet and the wall. I moved the cabinet away from the wall, the rat made a run for it under the cd rack, Bob started chasing it but it took refuge behind Mrs SFM’s writing bureau. That was moved out from the wall so then the little bugger was running along the skirting board pursued by Bob and yrs truly with an upturned bin. The rat managed to elude us both and ran into the kitchen behind the cooker. At this point Vic (Bob’s brother and the better mouser by far) sauntered in and disappeared behind the cupboard after the poor rodent but emerged rat-less. So I popped to the shop and bought “The Big Nipper”, baited it with peanut butter and now we wait. This isn’t what Saturday mornings are all about. No cat treats for those two today I can tell you


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 10, 2018)

Epona said:


> Is that a real mouse and did he kill it himself?  It's nearly half his size bless him   I thought Radar was an early developer in terms of predatory skills, but his first successful hunt was when he was a little older than that.
> 
> 2 of mine (Radar and Jakey) are good hunters when the opportunity presents itself - Sonic, however, uses intelligence over energy - I have seen him watch Radar spend a good 20 minutes hunting a large moth, only to swoop in when it was finally incapacitated and eat it - leaving Radar searching the carpet for the next hour wondering where his prize had disappeared to...


Mum brought him the mouse. She used to bring mice back for them every night but until that night Bob's sister, Dora, was always the first on the scene and always got the mouse.
They didn't start catching their own until a couple of months later, and they still bring back presents for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 10, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Mum brought him the mouse. She used to bring mice back for them every night but until that night Bob's sister, Dora, was always the first on the scene and always got the mouse.
> They didn't start catching their own until a couple of months later, and they still bring back presents for me.



Took me a minute to realise you weren't talking about your mum.

Thought, "that's a bit weird."


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 10, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Took me a minute to realise you weren't talking about your mum.
> 
> Thought, "that's a bit weird."



It's strange that mum is the only cat without a name. She's just mum.
I think it's because she was feral when she first arrived, and by the time I'd tamed her sufficiently to take food from my hand, I realised she had three kittens hiding under a bush, so she just became mum and it stuck.​


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 10, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Thought, "that's a bit weird."


Thank god for that, I've been thinking does she breed them for the cats.! .  i conjured up all kind of weird images in my head .


----------



## Oriole (Feb 10, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Mum brought him the mouse. She used to bring mice back for them every night but until that night Bob's sister, Dora, was always the first on the scene and always got the mouse.
> They didn't start catching their own until a couple of months later, and they still bring back presents for me.


I don't think ours was taught by his mum with stunned prey. Hasn't brought any presents.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 10, 2018)

Moonie taught Sunny to catch mice and they have a particular meow they use to alert us to their successes. Their many, many successes.

There's a cat on the Celia Hammond Facebook page who has the most adorable angry face. He's fine with kids and cats and is named Roy  So tempting!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 11, 2018)

I appear to have, somehow, adopted another!










This brings the tally to 12 cats!


----------



## BigTom (Feb 11, 2018)

12  7 was way too many for me when I had all the kittens. 3 seems good though.
One of my friends took one of the kittens, Beats, and she's on holiday so I'm going round to feed him and her other cat, poncho.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 11, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I appear to have, somehow, adopted another!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please delete this post before you know who sees it!!


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2018)

12... and 7... (Saul Goodman and BigTom )

3 is 1 more than I intended (sometimes stuff happens, it worked out fine because the 3rd one, Jakey, and Sonic are best buddies and pretty much inseperable).

But fuck me it is expensive.  With 3 cats who are no longer in the first flush of youth, every year someone seems to fucking need surgery or a dental or some other expensive shit.  Even with insurance, it can be a scary amount of money, especially when they get older and the excess on the insurance is extended to include a % of the medical bill, and insurance doesn't cover dental work anyway.

My most recent vet bill was £3,459 (bow down in praise of petplan, because we only had to pay £820 of it.  Only, hahaha!)
Last year it was Sonic's dental work which was about £500 (not covered by insurance) and the major thing before that was Jakey's cancer scare (turned out to be benign thank fuck), which cost several hundred quid (not insured, because he came to us when he was older, so premiums would have been a lot higher, decided it best to just put some cash away every month in case)

How on earth do you mange that sort of cost with more cats than I have?  Must have a well paid job or a lottery win or something 

(I hope everyone here knows that I love them all dearly, and not take my moaning about vet bills the wrong way!)

(Oh also in case anyone thinks that this is the cost of having pedigree cats, it is Radar the mogster that is the expensive one with huge medical bills and needing heart scans and is riddled with fucking allergies - love him to bits but ffs!)


----------



## lamb1979 (Feb 11, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> Please delete this post before you know who sees it!!


To late..ive seen it.. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 11, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I appear to have, somehow, adopted another!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I dunno how you do it! Doesn’t your house absolutely stink? Props to you for managing them all.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 11, 2018)

Epona said:


> 12... and 7... (Saul Goodman and BigTom )
> 
> 3 is 1 more than I intended (sometimes stuff happens, it worked out fine because the 3rd one, Jakey, and Sonic are best buddies and pretty much inseperable).
> 
> ...



I only had 7 for a couple of months, I'm down to 3 now. No kids is how I could afford 7, dunno that I could cope with the vet bills though if I'd have kept that many.


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2018)

BigTom said:


> I only had 7 for a couple of months, I'm down to 3 now. No kids is how I could afford 7, dunno that I could cope with the vet bills though if I'd have kept that many.



I don't have kids either, certainly wouldn't be able to afford cats if I did 

Honestly, when they were young it was easy, nothing much went wrong with them (and what did go wrong was mostly trivial, Radar got something in his eye that was easily flushed out by the vet, Sonic hung off the top of a door that had a door closer and bruised a few of his toes and a short course of anti-inflammatories for 3 days was useful so that he could walk) - but now they are all pushing on a bit, it's getting a bit pricey.  They're family though, I love them, I'd do anything for them, and make sure they get treatment as and when needed.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm trying to estimate how much one cat will cost me ...
I've been wanting a cat for ages now but there's nothing left over after the bills are paid. 

I had a cat and a dog years ago...they both lived to 17 and 18 respectively. But it's now 15  years since I had a pet. My last trip to a vet cost 65 quid for an operation and overnight way back in 1998.
I think vets must be very expensive now... judging by the amounts mentioned for different procedures.


----------



## oryx (Feb 11, 2018)

Has anyone else got / had a cat who overgrooms? 

Paddy has been a bit of an overgroomer as long as we've had him but recently it's got a bit out of hand. He's been grooming himself non-stop for about two hours and keeps looking up and about him. He's grooming all over, not in one particular place.

He had an altercation with next door but one's cat a couple of days ago and she scratched his face, although it's minor and healing up. He's a very nervous cat at the best of times. 

Think I will get some more Feliway (was trying to wean him off it) then back to the vets if he's still doing it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2018)

Peggy overgrooms. She's a fastidious washer anyway, but from time to time she'll fixate on a spot and lick it clean of fur. She'll pull the fur out too. I try to spend extra time with her, let her sit on me when she wants, play with her lots, and if I see her doing it I distract her with something else (rather than shouting at her, which can just make her more stressed and more likely to want to do it). After a few days it subsides and the fur slowly grows back.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 11, 2018)

purenarcotic said:


> OMG I dunno how you do it! Doesn’t your house absolutely stink? Props to you for managing them all.


I have 3 enclosed litter trays with flaps and charcoal filters, so it's not bad at all, but you can guess why I had to buy them!
I thought feeding them would be the most expensive part but litter is as big an expense. It's costing a small fortune changing all three trays every day.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 11, 2018)

BigTom said:


> 12  7 was way too many for me when I had all the kittens. 3 seems good though.
> One of my friends took one of the kittens, Beats, and she's on holiday so I'm going round to feed him and her other cat, poncho.
> 
> View attachment 127176


I keep trying to reduce the numbers but every time I think of parting with one, I simply can't do it. I love them all too much.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 11, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I have 3 enclosed litter trays with flaps and charcoal filters, so it's not bad at all, but you can guess why I had to buy them!
> I thought feeding them would be the most expensive part but litter is as big an expense. It's costing a small fortune changing all three trays every day.



Hah yeah litter isn’t cheap is it. Three doesn’t sound as bad as I thought - I was always told the rule was one tray per cat plus one spare so imagined stinky trays literally everywhere.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 11, 2018)

purenarcotic said:


> Hah yeah litter isn’t cheap is it. Three doesn’t sound as bad as I thought - I was always told the rule was one tray per cat plus one spare so imagined stinky trays literally everywhere.


The trays are huge, and the cats spend most of the day outside now, so they're using the trays a lot less than they used to but they still need changing daily.


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2018)

Saul, it's not food or litter that is expensive, it's when there is a need for vet treatment where the cost for 1 makes your eyes water - potentially mutliply that by 12, doesn't bear thinking about.  Loving them all is wonderful, but doesn't pay vet bills unfortunately - not judging whether you can afford that much btw, I don't know anything about you - but know from this end that despite having a good household income, vet bills can be an alarmingly regular financial hiccup/kick in the stomach!


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2018)

oryx - Radar overgrooms, his pattern is a bit different though, he has seasonal allergies (unsure what he is allergic to, allergy tests are not usually conclusive on cats and generally not worth doing - to do with their loose skin apparently), and overgrooms certain areas of his body in late summer every year.  The tops of his legs, both front and back, are prime targets - I think they are quite easy to reach.  Sometimes he'll just make a bald patch overnight


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2018)

BTW, Radar hasn't had much to eat or drink at all, he has camped out on our bed and slept and is refusing to move, eat, or drink - I've been syringing water and very mushed wet food into his mouth every so often (safely, just so I'm dribbling water or food over his tongue) because he is a bit dehydrated and very skinny, it's not like there was much of him in the first place the poor little sod, will keep him hydrated and phone the vet tomorrow


----------



## oryx (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Epona and Vintage Paw.

He's fast asleep now, but so would anyone be after about three hours of licking and scratching!

I think it's a combination of nerves and allergies. He was overgroomed when he came to us from Celia Hammond, so much so that we thought there was something wrong with his back legs and wondered why the vet couldn't see anything wrong with them! (Vet was probably used to seeing far worse than thin fur and bald patches...)

He stopped overgrooming until last summer when he got fleas despite us dosing them regularly. He's overgroomed since and has had steroids but it seems to be a habit now.


----------



## oryx (Feb 11, 2018)

Our other cat is fine except that I tried to make a fuss of her through the bannisters and she grabbed my nose between her front paws.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 11, 2018)

*yeowch* for your nose oryx. One thing I can think of (no actual knowledge of overgroomers here, but a guess we are often told that a cat's natural activity cycle is sleep - hunt - eat - groom - sleep - repeat. If your lad's already got a high Feliway tolerance then maybe you can tweak that cycle for him - either with repeated distraction when he overdoes the grooming, as other people suggest, and/or playing with him more and knackering him out before he eats (to mimic having to hunt and work for his food), so that he's only got the energy for a brief groom before sleeping? (<- no idea if it would work but I hope he gets sorted, anyway.)


----------



## stavros (Feb 11, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Is it only when you're on the computer?



Pretty much. Nothing's changed from my perspective, and it's just in the last week or so.

She soon forgives me when I sit down in front of the telly, especially for any kind of quite lengthy sporting event. I think the 6 Nations is nearly as popular as the snooker.


----------



## Manter (Feb 11, 2018)

A380 said:


> Not happy kitties off for their annual jabs...
> 
> View attachment 126810


Are they ok in the same basket? We were wondering about ours- the basket is big enough but we thought they might murder one another just to pass the time


----------



## A380 (Feb 11, 2018)

Manter said:


> Are they ok in the same basket? We were wondering about ours- the basket is big enough but we thought they might murder one another just to pass the time


Mother and daughter; it seems to calm them. Probably because they are plotting revenge...


----------



## Manter (Feb 11, 2018)

A380 said:


> Mother and daughter; it seems to calm them. Probably because they are plotting revenge...


Probably won't risk it with our dramatic teen romance pair then...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2018)

Manter said:


> Are they ok in the same basket? We were wondering about ours- the basket is big enough but we thought they might murder one another just to pass the time



there's also a practical consideration - you can usually get one cat in to a basket before s/he knows quite what's hit them, but then the process of grabbing second kitteh, opening basket and managing to stop kitteh 1 escaping while stuffing kitteh 2 in to basket can be ... interesting ....


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there's also a practical consideration - you can usually get one cat in to a basket before s/he knows quite what's hit them, but then the process of grabbing second kitteh, opening basket and managing to stop kitteh 1 escaping while stuffing kitteh 2 in to basket can be ... interesting ....



Yes there is a big logistical problem - I can usually use one hand to prevent one cat popping back out of the carrier while the other hand shuts the carrier door, anything involving 2 cats would resemble a slapstick skit!

Also on a more serious note, cats can get stressed in strange or unfamiliar situations, and may take that out on even a friend in the same carrier - better to transport them in separate carriers for everyone's safety and wellbeing.  IMO


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2018)

Epona said:


> anything involving 2 cats would resemble a slapstick skit!



I don't think I can find the scar any more...


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I don't think I can find the scar any more...



Don't get me started on cat related scars - I have one across my arm a bit up from my wrist (Radar trying to get settled down for cuddles at night, back foot skidded across my arm), I've had it for a year or two now and it doesn't look as if it is going to fade any more - looks like I've tried and failed to do myself in...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2018)

The scar on my finger from Catmageddon 2016 is still big and lumpy. And you can still see the scars across the palm of my hand if you look closely between the lines.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 11, 2018)

Rogue giving a nice pose in the stairway:


----------



## Manter (Feb 12, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there's also a practical consideration - you can usually get one cat in to a basket before s/he knows quite what's hit them, but then the process of grabbing second kitteh, opening basket and managing to stop kitteh 1 escaping while stuffing kitteh 2 in to basket can be ... interesting ....


Yeah.... with normal cats. Mine are idiots though


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 12, 2018)

Epona said:


> Yes there is a big logistical problem - I can usually use one hand to prevent one cat popping back out of the carrier while the other hand shuts the carrier door, anything involving 2 cats would resemble a slapstick skit!



Last time we had to force Katniss in, even going first. Deapite watching this Odin then walked in to investigate. They have such different tempraments.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2018)

Radar still hadn't started eating or drinking, so he's back in hospital tonight getting IV hydration and nutrition, if need be they'll fit a feeding tube tomorrow and train me how to use it until he starts eating of his own accord.

Although I am obviously upset, I am also kind of relieved, poor little sod was quite dehydrated and lost a load of weight (was already a skinny little monkey, so he now looks a bit skeletal  ) - he's now getting what he needs at least.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 12, 2018)

Epona said:


> Radar still hadn't started eating or drinking, so he's back in hospital tonight getting IV hydration and nutrition, if need be they'll fit a feeding tube tomorrow and train me how to use it until he starts eating of his own accord.
> 
> Although I am obviously upset, I am also kind of relieved, poor little sod was quite dehydrated and lost a load of weight (was already a skinny little monkey, so he now looks a bit skeletal  ) - he's now getting what he needs at least.



Sorry to read this ..
Hope Radar feels and is a lot better soon..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 12, 2018)

Epona said:


> so he's back in hospital tonight



((((Epona and radar))))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 12, 2018)

Good luck to Radar. Hopefully once the healing really gets underway everything will become easier for him.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 12, 2018)

Good vibes to Radar's radar and to Epona


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone, I'm sure he'll be fine once they've got him hooked up and getting the IV, just upsetting you know.


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2018)

Epona said:


> Don't get me started on cat related scars - I have one across my arm a bit up from my wrist (Radar trying to get settled down for cuddles at night, back foot skidded across my arm), I've had it for a year or two now and it doesn't look as if it is going to fade any more - looks like I've tried and failed to do myself in...



In the summer, when I'm more prone to roll my sleeves up, I'm sure some people think I self-harm.


----------



## Thora (Feb 12, 2018)

I tried just giving Daisy all the food she wanted and she vommed it all up on my cream colour carpet


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 12, 2018)

Epona said:


> Don't get me started on cat related scars - I have one across my arm a bit up from my wrist (Radar trying to get settled down for cuddles at night, back foot skidded across my arm), I've had it for a year or two now and it doesn't look as if it is going to fade any more - looks like I've tried and failed to do myself in...


I know all about it


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 12, 2018)

Bob always seems to beat his big brother to the best spot


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 12, 2018)

Epona said:


> Saul, it's not food or litter that is expensive, it's when there is a need for vet treatment where the cost for 1 makes your eyes water - potentially mutliply that by 12, doesn't bear thinking about.  Loving them all is wonderful, but doesn't pay vet bills unfortunately - not judging whether you can afford that much btw, I don't know anything about you - but know from this end that despite having a good household income, vet bills can be an alarmingly regular financial hiccup/kick in the stomach!


I know. I've had to have 11 spayed/neutered and vaccinated over the past few months. There goes the price of a nice holiday!


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I know. I've had to have 11 spayed/neutered and vaccinated over the past few months. There goes the price of a nice holiday!



My apologies, reading back the way I phrased that, I think I came off as being patronising - that wasn't at all my intention.

Just shocked at my own recent bills for Radar - currently £3,459 - and rising, since he's had to go back into hospital.  *gulp*

Have insurance thank fuck, but still need to pay 20% because of his age, which is still not a comfortable sum!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 13, 2018)

Epona said:


> My apologies, reading back the way I phrased that, I think I came off as being patronising - that wasn't at all my intention.
> 
> Just shocked at my own recent bills for Radar - currently £3,459 - and rising, since he's had to go back into hospital.  *gulp*
> 
> Have insurance thank fuck, but still need to pay 20% because of his age, which is still not a comfortable sum!


Not at all! You were/are 100% right!
They're costing me an absolute fortune that I can Ill afford it... But it's a path I've chosen and I have to stand by my decisions.
I was in no way having a good at you. I was agreeing whole heartedly.
I've been through the massive vet bills in the past, with a dog who cost me thousands in his later years but I wouldn't change it for the world. They're family, and I'd do anything for family. X
Sorry to hear about radar. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 13, 2018)

Its good to be home!! Missed these nuggets. They are now confined to downstairs just in case, but had one of the best nights sleeps in months!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 13, 2018)

Can you tell they are shut downstairs!?!


----------



## Whagwan (Feb 13, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> Soaking’s the only way. One of ours was being bullied by the cat from 4 doors up - 2 serious soakings later and that cat hasn’t set foot in the garden since. Try leaving vessels (old squeeze bottles have best power and range) of water around the back yard so you will always have something close to hand the next time this cat appears. Good luck



Been unable to get the invaders before they escape so gonna have to go for the nuclear option of setting the cat flap to entry only with the super soaker ready...


----------



## scifisam (Feb 13, 2018)

Isn't she pretty?


----------



## stavros (Feb 13, 2018)

No bodies for a long time, and no socks for a while, but the weekend saw the excited arrival of a child's glove, seemingly stolen from a neighbour's washing line.


----------



## hegley (Feb 13, 2018)

stavros said:


> No bodies for a long time, and no socks for a while, but the weekend saw the excited arrival of a child's glove, seemingly stolen from a neighbour's washing line.
> 
> View attachment 127353


Oh Missy 
You're too big a kitten
To be stealin'
A mitten


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 13, 2018)

stavros said:


> but the weekend saw the excited arrival of a child's glove





i hope she's not going to start weird threads about kids' clothes...


----------



## bimble (Feb 14, 2018)

Just got this treat puzzle thing and its going really well, hours of entertainment for me anyway, watching him learn new tricks. he just can't do the bowl bit and it feels a bit cruel but will let him keep trying for a while and if no good will just stop using those i suppose.


----------



## Thora (Feb 14, 2018)

It took Daisy a few days to work out the bowls.


----------



## bimble (Feb 14, 2018)

my cat is not the brightest cat in the world* but that's good to know. 
*
eg) sometimes he hides very cunningly by just putting his head under the sofa, with the whole rest of him sticking out.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2018)

bimble said:


> Just got this treat puzzle thing and its going really well, hours of entertainment for me anyway, watching him learn new tricks. he just can't do the bowl bit and it feels a bit cruel but will let him keep trying for a while and if no good will just stop using those i suppose.
> View attachment 127423


Ooo, that looks cool, where from please?


----------



## bimble (Feb 14, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> Ooo, that looks cool, where from please?


its on amazon for £13 incl postage .. called Trixie something . Recommended.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2018)

bimble said:


> its on amazon for £13 incl postage .. called Trixie something . Recommended.


cool... thank you!!!!


----------



## bimble (Feb 14, 2018)

problem is i just want to give him loads of treats now, because its fun.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2018)

They have lots of different types of them!!! I want them all!!!!


----------



## bimble (Feb 14, 2018)

O yeah i didn't see all those.. This ones pretty cool


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2018)

bimble said:


> O yeah i didn't see all those.. This ones pretty cool


Shush, just ordered on someone's amazon account


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2018)

Update: Radar is still in hospital.  I went to see him and we had a nice cuddle, he was very pleased to see me.  As usual, the vets and nurses are all really taken with him because of how gentle and affectionate he is, so I think he's getting cuddles when I'm not there too.

They will keep him in until his hydration levels are normal, and to make sure he's getting on ok with the feeding tube (he seems fine with it, not at all bothered as far as I can see).  He still isn't eating of his own accord.  He seems to have a bit of a virus and is quite congested, they took an xray of his chest to check for fluid in the lungs and that seems ok but they did suction a load of mucus out of his trachea while he was under GA to have the feeding tube inserted.  Hopefully once that clears up and the stitches in his throat are out he will want to try some food on his own.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 14, 2018)

Epona said:


> Update: Radar is still in hospital.  I went to see him and we had a nice cuddle, he was very pleased to see me.  As usual, the vets and nurses are all really taken with him because of how gentle and affectionate he is, so I think he's getting cuddles when I'm not there too.
> 
> They will keep him in until his hydration levels are normal, and to make sure he's getting on ok with the feeding tube (he seems fine with it, not at all bothered as far as I can see).  He still isn't eating of his own accord.  He seems to have a bit of a virus and is quite congested, they took an xray of his chest to check for fluid in the lungs and that seems ok but they did suction a load of mucus out of his trachea while he was under GA to have the feeding tube inserted.  Hopefully once that clears up and the stitches in his throat are out he will want to try some food on his own.



Glad to read that Radar is doing ok and coming along at his own pace.
Hope he will be home for cuddles soon


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2018)

Got these 3 coming 

For some reason lamb1979 thinks this is silly? 

Tell her!!!


----------



## lamb1979 (Feb 14, 2018)

I have no words


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2018)

Epona said:


> Update: Radar is still in hospital.  I went to see him and we had a nice cuddle, he was very pleased to see me.  As usual, the vets and nurses are all really taken with him because of how gentle and affectionate he is, so I think he's getting cuddles when I'm not there too.
> 
> They will keep him in until his hydration levels are normal, and to make sure he's getting on ok with the feeding tube (he seems fine with it, not at all bothered as far as I can see).  He still isn't eating of his own accord.  He seems to have a bit of a virus and is quite congested, they took an xray of his chest to check for fluid in the lungs and that seems ok but they did suction a load of mucus out of his trachea while he was under GA to have the feeding tube inserted.  Hopefully once that clears up and the stitches in his throat are out he will want to try some food on his own.


Get well soon Radar xxx


----------



## lamb1979 (Feb 14, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> Shush, just ordered on someone's amazon account




Jesus love... *changes password*


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 14, 2018)

lamb1979 said:


> Jesus love... *changes password*


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2018)

I met a neighbouring cat last night who I hadn't seen for a while. She's very affectionate and happy to be stroked. I have noticed she's getting pretty porky though, and subtly mentioned it too her. I hope she doesn't take offence.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 14, 2018)

stavros said:


> I met a neighbouring cat last night who I hadn't seen for a while. She's very affectionate and happy to be stroked. I have noticed she's getting pretty porky though, and subtly mentioned it too her. I hope she doesn't take offence.



Please write a cat book? Your stories are so good.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 15, 2018)

Edward our lovely ginger tom who sleeps with us decided to have a go at my eyelid in the middle of the night. He gets odd sleep terrors where he yelps and wakes up suddenly. Cue a very confused Poi stumbling to the basin dripping blood.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 15, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Edward our lovely ginger tom who sleeps with us decided to have a go at my eyelid in the middle of the night. He gets odd sleep terrors where he yelps and wakes up suddenly. Cue a very confused Poi stumbling to the basin dripping blood.
> 
> View attachment 127495


----------



## Poi E (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah got some Savlon on it but it the eye lid is pretty swollen. Lucky, I guess.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 15, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


>




Very good that.....


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 15, 2018)

NY attitude + catittude = screw you, commuters


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 15, 2018)

Instant hit!!!


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


>




Knowing the frequency with which my cats run in front of me then either sit down or slow to about 1/8th of a mile an hour, I can only assume that this cat is extremely happy to have found a constant stream of people whose progress it can impede


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2018)

Radar update:

Hydration levels still not where they should be, URI a little worse - the prognosis is still excellent, they're just being cautious.  So keeping him in tonight and quite probably tomorrow night as well, depending upon how he progresses.  He is at least accepting the feeding tube* fine, so once the other issues are improved, he will be able to come home.

I wasn't able to visit today unfortunately - I'd go every day but I don't drive and it's a 3 hour round trip by bus, so with my mobility issues/arthritis it simply isn't feasible for me to visit every single day - I feel really guilty about that tbh 

I want to stress that he is very happy in himself, in good spirits.  Although he's clearly delighted to see me when I am able to visit, he's a brave and curious cat, and has never been that disturbed by new situations and new people - so he adjusted to being in hospital really quickly and is quite settled in there, and he's not afraid of being handled by the vets and nurses even if that involves him being poked and prodded sometimes - he is climbing into their arms for cuddles when they are tube feeding him for example. 

So he's not undergoing any undue stress or misery or pain - he's just feeling a little poorly.  Would hate anyone to think that our decision to use a feeding tube was cruel or anything, he's happy despite his stay in hospital and the tube, and will have a good quality of life at home even if it takes him a few weeks to start eating by himself again.

*The feeding tube is an oesophagostomy tube, it is very narrow, and enters through a tiny hole (stoma) in the neck and goes down the oesophagus - it doesn't go through the nose which isn't so easily tolerated.  Cats are still able to drink and eat by themselves with this sort of tube fitted, the tube is used to deliver a liquid food if they are not eating post-surgery or during illness, or to top up if they are eating less than required.  Once they are back eating, removing the tube is a very simple process that doesn't require surgery or anaesthetic, and the hole heals up.  In case anyone wondered what I was talking about.


----------



## stavros (Feb 15, 2018)

Is it OK to call your beloved furry best friend a complete fucking cunt, when, that is, they're acting like one?

The new attack-him-whilst-he's-on-the-laptop fetish continues unabated.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2018)

stavros said:


> Is it OK to call your beloved furry best friend a complete fucking cunt, when, that is, they're acting like one?
> 
> The new attack-him-whilst-he's-on-the-laptop fetish continues unabated.



I love Sonic dearly, but I called him all manner of names when he vomited on the top shelf of the bookcase behind the books earlier today.
I didn't yell or anything though, I said it all in the same tone when I tell him what a good boy he is and how much I love him - he's a cat, they vomit, it happens.  "Who's my lovely little vomming boy?"


----------



## smmudge (Feb 15, 2018)

Poor Dylan is weeing blood. We took him to the vets last week & they gave us 2 lots of tablets (for suspected infection) and some metacam for the swelling. He took them all fine and seemed better for a bit, definitely more active, but he's still weeing blood as much as before, and seems sleepy again  has anyone had this problem with their kitty before, will it get better?! Back off to the vets again tomorrow.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2018)

smmudge said:


> Poor Dylan is weeing blood. We took him to the vets last week & they gave us 2 lots of tablets (for suspected infection) and some metacam for the swelling. He took them all fine and seemed better for a bit, definitely more active, but he's still weeing blood as much as before, and seems sleepy again  has anyone had this problem with their kitty before, will it get better?! Back off to the vets again tomorrow.



Glad to hear you are going back to the vet, as you know weeing blood is never good - male cats especially are prone to crystals in the bladder and other UTIs and bladder inflammation - it just sounds as though it needs further investigation.  I want to wish you and Dylan good luck for your vet visit.


----------



## Manter (Feb 15, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> NY attitude + catittude = screw you, commuters


I think it's Istanbul....


----------



## BigTom (Feb 16, 2018)

Karl lounging around


----------



## Me76 (Feb 16, 2018)

Manter said:


> I think it's Istanbul....


It says Brooklyn NY on it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2018)

Manter said:


> I think it's Istanbul....


New York


----------



## Manter (Feb 16, 2018)

Me76 said:


> It says Brooklyn NY on it.


The person who shared was NYC but there was twitter chat yesterday about where it was


----------



## bimble (Feb 16, 2018)

Mumbles274 can your cats get treats out of the clear plastic bowls bit? Is it just mine who is unable to figure it out after 2 days?


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 16, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Edward our lovely ginger tom who sleeps with us decided to have a go at my eyelid in the middle of the night. He gets odd sleep terrors where he yelps and wakes up suddenly. Cue a very confused Poi stumbling to the basin dripping blood.
> 
> View attachment 127495




Bye bye Edward ...


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 16, 2018)

Rogue sleeping in the new bedding from zooplus


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 16, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue sleeping in the new bedding from zooplus



I see there is a queue?


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2018)

I was a pussy magnet on my walk home this afternoon. The little black one who I often see went delirious as usual when she saw me. This time it was right next to her neighbour/housemate, who's a lot more aloof. He/she is, however, a puddycat who is willing to have their tummy tickled, so is a new favourite.

Later on the journey I met a tabby who I haven't seen much before, probably because she seems a little scared of me. A few metres on, one of my regular fans came to see me, showing her neighbour what I could offer.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 16, 2018)

stavros said:


> I was a pussy magnet on my walk home this afternoon. The little black one who I often see went delirious as usual when she saw me. This time it was right next to her neighbour/housemate, who's a lot more aloof. He/she is, however, a puddycat who is willing to have their tummy tickled, so is a new favourite.
> 
> Later on the journey I met a tabby who I haven't seen much before, probably because she seems a little scared of me. A few metres on, one of my regular fans came to see me, showing her neighbour what I could offer.



OLD thread that way ———>


----------



## smmudge (Feb 16, 2018)

Epona said:


> Glad to hear you are going back to the vet, as you know weeing blood is never good - male cats especially are prone to crystals in the bladder and other UTIs and bladder inflammation - it just sounds as though it needs further investigation.  I want to wish you and Dylan good luck for your vet visit.



Thank you. They did a blood test and checked him over and said there's nothing obviously wrong, everything seems normal, it's just so frustrating not knowing how to fix him  we're going to get a better urine sample for them, the sample I gave them before was literally a drop I flicked off the side of the litter tray lol.


----------



## oryx (Feb 16, 2018)

Turns out Paddy's problem was a bite abscess. We noticed his head smelling  and a slight swelling by his ear. We took him to the vet this afternoon and got an antibiotic injection and the abscess cleaned.

He had been seeming much better, apart from the smell! He still overgrooms but he is not as agitated and I think he will always overgroom to some extent.

I'm planning on saving a washing-up liquid bottle to fill with water for the next time the culprit pays us a visit - I know who it was! Paddy generally likes other cats but not this one, at all - I've seen him having altercations with her before.


----------



## Epona (Feb 16, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue sleeping in the new bedding from zooplus



Ohh I like that, looks very snug and just what most cats would like.  Unfortunately I am fairly sure my Sonic (who has pica - tendency to eat non-food items  ) would strip that fur off and either bring up some interesting looking furballs (best case scenario), or end up having to be taken to the vet to have wadded up fluff surgically removed from his intestines (it's been one of those years so far, so I consider this more probable!)

Will have a browse though, maybe they do one that is less fluffy   The shape is good


----------



## Epona (Feb 16, 2018)

Radar is back home, he still looks emaciated bless him but is putting a little weight back on slowly.

He did eat some breakfast on his own early this morning, so that is a good sign.  He's due his last tube feed of the day at around 11pm-midnight (doesn't have to be precisely timed, as long as it's at least 3 hours since his last one) so that is when I get to give it a try.

He's got some energy back, little sod was all over the vet consulting room investigating every corner, and has been bombing around the bedroom (where he will be confined until he is completely better, for his own safety with the tube in, and to minimise the risk of the other cats catching whatever cat flu he is having a flare-up of atm).

Wish us luck please!

btw in case anyone is interested, that hospital stay, insertion of the tube, chest x ray, medications, and supplies for feeding at home, added another over £1k to the bill, which now stands at £4.5k *faints*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 16, 2018)

Epona said:


> Radar is back home





get well soon, radar


----------



## Me76 (Feb 16, 2018)

Good vibes to Radar!


----------



## petee (Feb 16, 2018)

Epona said:


> the bill, which now stands at £4.5k *faints*



 holy moly


----------



## scifisam (Feb 17, 2018)

Blimey. Repairing radar on a submarine costs less than that! Worth it obviously but glad you've got insurance.


----------



## Epona (Feb 17, 2018)

OK so the tube feed itself was easy peasy, he just lay there and purred and kneaded as I was feeding him.  Need to do that 5x a day  if he's eating nothing, and adjust proportionately depending upon what he eats by himself.  Apparently if 5x daily is too much I can reduce it to 4x a day and spread the 5th feed equally between the remaining 4 feedings - vet said that would be ok.

I do hope he starts eating soon, he went over to a bowl of dry food as soon as he got home (he has everything available in case he feels like eating!  And I'll get some chicken tomorrow and poach it, if he doesn't fancy it right away I can freeze it for later use) - looked really interested in the dry food, went to pick up a biscuit in his mouth and then kind of went "maybe not" and turned away.  

Contrary little bugger dashed out of the bedroom later though and scoffed a nugget of cat dry food off the hall floor where I must have dropped it earlier - so may try just scattering some around in the bedroom (the stuff is like fucking lego if you stand on it though).



petee said:


> holy moly



Yeah, indeed - and we're not finished yet!  Fortunately insurance is covering a good wedge of that.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 17, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Edward our lovely ginger tom who sleeps with us decided to have a go at my eyelid in the middle of the night. He gets odd sleep terrors where he yelps and wakes up suddenly. Cue a very confused Poi stumbling to the basin dripping blood.
> 
> View attachment 127495



Dear me....how is everyone now?


----------



## Epona (Feb 17, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Edward our lovely ginger tom who sleeps with us decided to have a go at my eyelid in the middle of the night. He gets odd sleep terrors where he yelps and wakes up suddenly. Cue a very confused Poi stumbling to the basin dripping blood.
> 
> View attachment 127495



That just looks SO sore.  I can imagine how it happened, I have had so many (in some respects, strange) little cuts and scrapes from my cats that nothing surprises me.  Like the time when one of them (see this sort of thing happens so regularly that I can't even recall which cat it was) was walking along the top of the headboard of our bed, and fell off ONTO my face - leaving me with a scratch from the inside corner of my eye, down the side of my nose, across both lips, and down my chin - I looked like I'd been in a knife fight for about a week.  (And yes, I was asleep when he landed on my face, but not for long...)

I hope your eyelid heals up quickly - it looks really really sore tbh.  I hope it doesn't hurt too much.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 17, 2018)

Epona said:


> Ohh I like that, looks very snug and just what most cats would like.  Unfortunately I am fairly sure my Sonic (who has pica - tendency to eat non-food items  ) would strip that fur off and either bring up some interesting looking furballs (best case scenario), or end up having to be taken to the vet to have wadded up fluff surgically removed from his intestines (it's been one of those years so far, so I consider this more probable!)
> 
> Will have a browse though, maybe they do one that is less fluffy   The shape is good



yes, the shape is what attracted me to it. felt it would enticing for a cat to walk in and curl up in.


----------



## Epona (Feb 17, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> yes, the shape is what attracted me to it. felt it would enticing for a cat to walk in and curl up in.



It's like a little pod for cats, and we all know they like that sort of thing - I think it's awesome


----------



## Epona (Feb 17, 2018)

Radar's medications all went in super easy - just grind them up and put in the liquid feed then they all go down the tube - SO much easier than try to pill him with multiple things (even if he is eating we can apparently grind and mix with water and put them down the tube then flush them through).

He's doing well, he seems to positively enjoy his feedings*, he goes all purry and a bit mushy/clingy like a kitten at his mother's teat... he's also had about half of a portion of wet food by mouth this morning - not enough, but at least he's giving it a go.  One of his meds is an appetite stimulant, so will offer him something half an hour before his next feed is due.

*I am slightly concerned that he might be very happy with this arrangement as it requires less effort from him than feeding himself


----------



## Epona (Feb 17, 2018)

Oh, also - I filled the syringes with the liquid food and one with water for flushing the tube earlier and brought them all into the sitting room on a plate - it's the warmest room and I wanted to allow them to get to room temp before doing the feed.

Jakey was bottle fed as a kitten (his mother got mastitis and lost her milk, so he was hand-fed from a few days old til weaning - he is well socialised though, his mother was with him just didn't have milk for him), he took one look at the syringes full of kitty formula and started going WAAAAAAA WAAAAAAA at the top of his voice (in the way only a Siamese/Ori can) and begging frantically... he basically regressed at the sight and smell of syringes with liquid cat food formula...


----------



## Epona (Feb 17, 2018)

I also forgot to say, the reports on the growths that were removed has come back - and "is consistent with chronic polypoid otitis" - ie is benign and NOT cancerous - that is the expected result, but always reassuring to hear.

My local vet surgery and and the central hospital are excellent, but somehow they seem to have completely ballsed up doing a direct claim on our insurance - the forms apparently never got done.  And it's a struggle for the receptionist to work out what we should be paying (£135 excess fee, plus 20% of any bill for treatment, up to a max of £4k - NOT her fault as the insurer should have said "we'll pay x amount" then she'd just have to charge us what is left over, it shouldn't be up to her to try to work out what we should be paying when our insurance claim hasn't gone through yet, I just hope it will get sorted out soon!)


----------



## Epona (Feb 17, 2018)

Just gave him another feed, he's also almost finished the pouch of whiskas I put down earlier (I wouldn't normally feed that crap, but anything to entice him to eat and that stuff does seem to be like crack for cats!)

1 pouch of that isn't anything like a full day's food intake, but it's a start and I am happy with that


----------



## Me76 (Feb 17, 2018)

Epona said:


> I also forgot to say, the reports on the growths that were removed has come back - and "is consistent with chronic polypoid otitis" - ie is benign and NOT cancerous - that is the expected result, but always reassuring to hear.
> 
> My local vet surgery and and the central hospital are excellent, but somehow they seem to have completely ballsed up doing a direct claim on our insurance - the forms apparently never got done.  And it's a struggle for the receptionist to work out what we should be paying (£135 excess fee, plus 20% of any bill for treatment, up to a max of £4k - NOT her fault as the insurer should have said "we'll pay x amount" then she'd just have to charge us what is left over, it shouldn't be up to her to try to work out what we should be paying when our insurance claim hasn't gone through yet, I just hope it will get sorted out soon!)


That was liked for the benign report and not the insurance cock up


----------



## Epona (Feb 17, 2018)

Me76 said:


> That was liked for the benign report and not the insurance cock up



It will get sorted out, it's clear on the policy that we have cover up to 4k for this, it's just a nightmare when we're all stood around in the vet reception area consulting our calculators to work out which portion of the bill we need to pay


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 17, 2018)

Really glad to hear it was benign. And to hear he's slowly improving, eating a bit of food. It must be a huge relief that he's tolerating the feeding tube so well.


----------



## Epona (Feb 17, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Really glad to hear it was benign. And to hear he's slowly improving, eating a bit of food. It must be a huge relief that he's tolerating the feeding tube so well.



It's a massive relief that he is *able* to eat tbh, I was so frightened for him and worried that there was some physical or neurological reason he couldn't eat, and it was terrifying to see the weight drop off him - in a really short space of time too.  When I took him back to the vet for re-admission on Monday, he looked awful - spine and ribs sticking out - it was frightening how quickly that happened (he was always a skinny little horror, no spare padding).  Thankfully there doesn't seem to be any liver or kidney problem, so I did get him re-admitted to the hospital in time before any more serious damage happened as a result of weight loss.

Thank you for your good wishes xx

(EDIT: But seriously, if anyone saw him right now they'd be on the phone to the RSPCA to report a starving cat - poor little mischief)


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2018)

This, or something similar, is what I'm having to put up with on a daily basis. If I try to do anything with my hands, including stroking her, they get mauled.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 17, 2018)

It's her desk. You must make other arrangements.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 17, 2018)

Peggy never washes me. Charlie used to give my face a full exfoliation. Peggy never so much as flicks out her tongue in disgust.

PEGGY JUST LICKED ME. Three little licks. Then me going awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, then THREE MORE LICKS.

Me, right now:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 17, 2018)

I held my slightly wet right hand in my left hand and said, "I will cherish your love forever."


----------



## Epona (Feb 17, 2018)

Did Radar's dressings that protect the stoma/feeding tube, it was ok, I know how to do it now I've done it once and am feeling a bit better about that now.  That is something that is definitely better with someone to hold the cat still though (although Radar is really good, he did get a bit distracted and wanted to wander off half way through!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2018)

stavros said:


> This, or something similar, is what I'm having to put up with on a daily basis. If I try to do anything with my hands, including stroking her, they get mauled.
> 
> View attachment 127686


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 17, 2018)

Do you have shares in a cat jpg repository, Puddy_Tat? You always have one on-hand


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Do you have shares in a cat jpg repository





a lolcat for any occasion...


----------



## Epona (Feb 18, 2018)

Phew, that is the first full day of tube feeding Radar finished!

He had eaten enough of the whiskas (kitty big mac) we offered that we decided to skip the 4th feeding.  Hopefully he will eat a bit more every day and continue to improve.

Love that silly sausage so much xx


----------



## petee (Feb 18, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Charlie used to give my face a full exfoliation.



my Speedy used to give me thorough neck and head baths.
17 years gone and i still miss him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 18, 2018)

petee said:


> my Speedy used to give me thorough neck and head baths.
> 17 years gone and i still miss him.





In some ways it gets easier, and in others it doesn't. Little buggers, worming their way into our hearts.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a couple of new lodgers 

 

This is Tom. He's been here 24 hours now and he's already sitting on my desk and stopping me from using the keyboard. Jinx is still scared so I've barely seen him, never mind been able to take a pic, but he's identical to Tom apart from the white whisker!


----------



## Thora (Feb 18, 2018)

Child has lost the battle for the prime lap space with the cat, but they're still friends


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I have a couple of new lodgers



: purr :

 at monochrome felines


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 18, 2018)

Lil’ Bob’s limbs are perfectly arranged


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob’s limbs are perfectly arranged



not sure i can read feline 4 leg semaphore.

although it probably translates as something like 'feed me'

and  at white tail tip.  i think you may have a cartoon cat


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 18, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure i can read feline 4 leg semaphore.
> 
> although it probably translates as something like 'feed me'
> 
> and  at white tail tip.  i think you may have a cartoon cat



If you cross him with his brother it’s pretty much Felix (from the ads)


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 18, 2018)

Fez909 they're gorgeous! Total classic black felines. What will you do if the white whisker falls out though?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 18, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Fez909 they're gorgeous! Total classic black felines. What will you do if the white whisker falls out though?


I actually Googled that earlier  

Apparently they do fall out. If so, I'd be fucked. Except for the fact that their behaviour is SO different. 

Both proper scaredy cats, but Jinx is on another level. Still barely seen him. Mind you, not seen Tom much today, either. Mate popped around earlier and they both scarpered pretty quick. It's been about 3 hours and they're still hiding!


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2018)

Missy, flexing her claws on my chest, just as a reminder.


----------



## Epona (Feb 18, 2018)

Radar ate some wet food overnight (about 3/4 of a pouch) so am only doing 4 feeds today.

I've noticed that he is sometimes going to his dry food bowl (he has everything available atm so he can try whichever he fancies) and trying to pick up a biscuit but seems to be struggling - I do just wonder if his stitches are pulling a bit when he opens his mouth wide.  

The dry we get is in really big chunks to stop them eating too fast, but I may nip to the supermarket tomorrow and see what I can get with really tiny biscuits, see if he would prefer that.  (iirc, Iams dry cat food has really small biscuits?  I should be able to get that from Tesco - again not the best food, but anything better than nothing for the time being)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 18, 2018)

You could always get kitten biscuits Epona they're always tiny.
Mine love the webbox lick e lix, smooth thickish sauce. 6 sachets for a quid in tescos.
Good to hear kitty is on the up x


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 18, 2018)

Half way up the stairs cat, Milly's new territory to trip me up.


----------



## Epona (Feb 18, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> You could always get kitten biscuits Epona they're always tiny.
> Mine love the webbox lick e lix, smooth thickish sauce. 6 sachets for a quid in tescos.
> Good to hear kitty is on the up x



Good call on the kitten food, it's often a bit calorific for seniors, but because we're trying to get him to eat right now that wouldn't hurt 

He is probably the fussiest one out of all our cats when it comes to food, when it comes to wet it absolutely has to have chunks, he has always turned his nose up at paté style food, but for now they have to be small chunks 

Oh I also think I made a better job of the bandage tonight, the one I did the night before was a complete dog's dinner and I kept having to get surgical tape to stick it back down - right mess I made of it (probably being too cautious and it was too loose).


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 19, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


>



"very nice, but do you have it in a slightly smaller size?"


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 20, 2018)

Lovely gentle Molly wasn't so gentle this morning.  She's been excessively drinking water.  Thought I'd better get her checked.  Took her to Blue Cross and she turned all ninja on them when they tried to take blood.
Four of them had her wrapped in a towel.  But gave up.  Sent her away saying she looks healthy.  Monitor her and if she's still drinking like that in a week,  take her back.
My other half thought it was hilarious.  All the way home he was "Go Molly!!"   haha


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 20, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


>



It’s a shame Athena Posters aren’t still around - this is right upon their street


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2018)

There are few things more fun than watching a pussycat fling herself around a shiny-floored room chasing a laser pen light. Claws work very well on carpet, untreated wood and human legs, but not on everything.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 22, 2018)

Beautiful Molly!!	Sitting by my side tapping me for attention.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 22, 2018)

"excuse me, have you ever noticed the entire Amazon-green ecosystem in my eyes? why not then?"


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 22, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> "excuse me, have you ever noticed the entire Amazon-green ecosystem in my eyes? why not then?"


She does have really beautiful eyes doesn't she.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 128030





xsunnysuex said:


> Beautiful Molly!!	Sitting by my side tapping me for attention.
> 
> View attachment 128077



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2018)

I was flash-mogged on the way home yesterday, as the two sisters and their ginger neighbour/housemate all descended on me on a footpath. Ginge isn't quite so sure of himself as the sisters, which was fortunate as I only have two hands.


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2018)

This is a better photo of what I'm now having to put up with when trying to use my laptop. She is lightening quick to slap/scratch me if I try to type or press anything.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2018)

stavros said:


> This is a better photo of what I'm now having to put up with when trying to use my laptop. She is lightening quick to slap/scratch me if I try to type or press anything.
> 
> View attachment 128099



That expression...

"I dare you....."


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2018)

stavros

Just after reading this...

“Some cats that are extremely dominant may show aggression towards a human by attacking them when they try to enter or leave a room.
The common times for territorial aggression to happen include; when a kitten reaches sexual maturity, when a new cat is introduced or enters the environment and changes such as moving house.
How to stop it:
*In order to show the dominant cat who is boss in the household the HSUS suggest squirting your cat with a light mist of water**. *
Another option is to put a few coins inside a can or glass bottle and shake it to startle your cat."

Why Does My Cat Attack Me? - My Pet Warehouse


**Mind you.....I wouldn't squirt water on a cat......


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2018)

The area of the landing between the bathroom and the bedroom was Charlie's territory. He didn't hang out there, except in the hottest of heatwaves because it was the hottest part of the house (idiot), but if he was there when you were there and you had bare feet and ankles... well I had to carry a towel with me to hang in front of my feet like a shield so he couldn't get to them. Except it was more like I was a matador and it became a game...


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 22, 2018)

Missy is like a reverse-sniper stopping you from buying anything ill=advised on eBay.


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> The area of the landing between the bathroom and the bedroom was Charlie's territory. He didn't hang out there, except in the hottest of heatwaves because it was the hottest part of the house (idiot), but if he was there when you were there and you had bare feet and ankles... well I had to carry a towel with me to hang in front of my feet like a shield so he couldn't get to them. Except it was more like I was a matador and it became a game...



Radar can be a bit like that sometimes, when we have visitors here he gets completely carried away and tends to find himself shut in our bedroom for everyones' wellbeing!  He's fine with us (at least he is now, for the first year of his life I had to wear sturdy hiking boots indoors), but anyone else who comes in finds themselves in a game of lion vs. wildebeest, and despite the fact that Radar is a small cat, he is still playing the lion in that scenario!

HOWEVER (Radar health update coming up!), he is very very good at the vets.  We took him back to the hospital for a follow up appointment today, and he was all over the vet like he was greeting an old friend  - he really is extremely popular with the staff there, we made sure to say to the vet to thank a particular nurse who had him on her ward while he was admitted, apparently she was sad to see him go (not that she wanted him to stay ill enough to be in hospital, but she really loved him) and he is one of their favourite patients.

He's still not eating consistently, he had a good day on Tuesday and ate very nearly a full days worth of food by himself, so we were feeling very hopeful, but then hasn't eaten anything much since then (the odd lick of gravy or a couple of chunks of dry) so we're still tube feeding and the oesophagostomy tube will stay in place for now.  The vet is confident that he will start eating again at some point, even if it takes a while - he had his stitches out today but he's not off all the meds yet (still has another few days of antibiotics to go, we can't cut that course short, but he is now off all other meds).


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2018)

stavros said:


> This is a better photo of what I'm now having to put up with when trying to use my laptop. She is lightening quick to slap/scratch me if I try to type or press anything.
> 
> View attachment 128099



I'm now adopting the strict tactic of picking her up and putting her on the floor as soon as she reaches the attack positions either side of the laptop. She often gets straight back up, but my hypothesis is that it's tiring her out a bit (as well as me) and that that'll hasten her going to sleep. She's a cat, after all, a world-renowned leader in the field of sleeping.

Hopefully she'll enjoy the rugby this evening on my lap.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2018)

Puisin in one of her favourite spots


----------



## BigTom (Feb 24, 2018)

Karl enjoying the sun


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 24, 2018)

Lovely markings he's got - he does a good stroppy teenage face too


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 25, 2018)

Charlie after ripping my carpet up. Milly peeping round the corner, " I had no part in it Guv'.


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2018)

Radar update:

Friday he ate a few mouthfuls of felix pouch
Saturday ate nothing

He's lively and happy and cuddly, I am knackered from doing 5x tube feeds a day   In all seriousness I am feeling a bit depressed - not because of the time or effort involved, but because I want him to be back eating by himself.  Last week I was "maybe when the stitches come out", this week I am "maybe when he's finished the course of antibiotics".  He looks excited to be offered food (comes running when I call "dindins!"), then sometimes turns away before eating, sometimes eats a few mouthfuls then stops.  I offer him wet food half an hour before a tube feed is due, and leave dry food out.  Weighed portions so I can tell whether he is eating.

Any tips or ideas on how to get him to eat some food would be most welcome.  Vet has said anything that isn't outright toxic to cats is worth trying.

Has anyone else been through this?

It's breaking my heart


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm guessing you've tried all the usual treats he loves but isn't normally allowed to have? And staples like Dreamies and tuna etc? Even if it doesn't have nutritional value finding something like that might coax him back to eating, getting him used to it again. Maybe something in the form of a paste that he can lick off a finger? A bit of butter to get the swallow reflex working? Is he drinking any water?

Has the vet said whether he's likely to be in pain? If it hurts to eat he's not going to want to I suppose. 

Whatever you do, try not to beat yourself up about any of it. It's absolutely natural to be upset and depressed about it. It's emotionally exhausting as well as physically tiring. 

Get well soon, Radar!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2018)

A normal evening trying to use the computer.

boop


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm guessing you've tried all the usual treats he loves but isn't normally allowed to have? And staples like Dreamies and tuna etc? Even if it doesn't have nutritional value finding something like that might coax him back to eating, getting him used to it again. Maybe something in the form of a paste that he can lick off a finger? A bit of butter to get the swallow reflex working? Is he drinking any water?
> 
> Has the vet said whether he's likely to be in pain? If it hurts to eat he's not going to want to I suppose.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply and suggestions 

We are gradually stocking up on stuff that normally we wouldn't buy for them.  He's always been a bit fussy anyway which doesn't help.

The way he turns away from the food makes me think he feels sick - he runs up to the bowl, takes a few bites or sniffs at it then turns away, yawns, and licks his lips - which seems like cat nausea to me.

I think the best course of action right now (thinking sensibly rather than being emotional) is for me to not panic, carry on with the tube feeding.  It could be the antibiotics he is on making him feel nauseous, he has another 3 days of that to go.  If once he comes off that he is still showing signs of nausea when presented with food, I will phone the vet.

He is ok for now - he's bright and happy, and he's getting nutrition even though it isn't in the conventional way.  It's just such a fucking worry.  I love the little splodger so much, it is a really difficult thing to go through, emotionally.  (But worth it - since he is not bothered in the slightest by having a tube in, we absolutely have to try this, hopefully he will start eating again soon)


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 25, 2018)

Babs and Bel have taken a like to getting under the duvet in what is called a "cat cave". It has been a morning thing for Moe but these 2 have got in on it too!! lamb1979 is to blame!!!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 25, 2018)

Epona said:


> Thank you for the reply and suggestions
> 
> We are gradually stocking up on stuff that normally we wouldn't buy for them.  He's always been a bit fussy anyway which doesn't help.
> 
> ...


Hope he gets back to normal soon xx


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> Hope he gets back to normal soon xx



Thanks, it means a lot.  Radar seems to be absolutely fine and normal despite everything (apart from not eating), it's me going to bits :/ So I do appreciate a positive or supportive message here and there.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, I can't imagine how stressful it is Epona .. You seem to be doing all you can and as you say if he seems happy then probably on the right road


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 25, 2018)

Bel's tortoiseshell markings have really developed since she's been here

 


Babs is a floof!

 

Settling down for the day now!!


----------



## oryx (Feb 25, 2018)

Bel looks very like our Zoe - almost black but very definitely tortoiseshell!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2018)

Epona said:


> Thank you for the reply and suggestions
> 
> We are gradually stocking up on stuff that normally we wouldn't buy for them.  He's always been a bit fussy anyway which doesn't help.
> 
> ...



Is he on steroids? That reduces inflammation but also stimulates appetite. They're usually (ime) wary to give them, because they need a long taper to manage withdrawal (which can be dangerous if done too fast), but they were an absolute godsend for Charlie.

When Charlie was first diagnosed with hyperthyroidism you probably remember me saying he kept throwing up even after his T4 numbers had stabilised with the medication. I kept suggesting to the vet that his insides were irritated from all the vomiting, which was creating a cycle of vomiting, and more irritation. They didn't believe me and we had lengthy and expensive investigations into anything and everything else first. Eventually they relented and put him on steroids and the vomiting cleared up almost straight away. We tapered him off incredibly slowly, over a matter of months, and the vomiting never returned.

Perhaps worth mentioning to the vet next time you see them if he's not already on them? It seems worth a shot imo, and it's a 2 birds with 1 stone kind of thing, helping any inflammation but also stimulating his appetite so he wants to eat.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## starfish (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Me76 (Feb 25, 2018)

Orson doing a prawn impression


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> View attachment 128360
> 
> A normal evening trying to use the computer.
> 
> boop



That's similar to my scenario, albeit without the claws I'm subjected to.

I've almost got the removal technique mastered, so that her jump onto the table and my one-handed lift onto the floor is one fluid motion.


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2018)

cats are sat *next to* the knocked over piles of washing looking guilty....


----------



## Me76 (Feb 25, 2018)

We had a pile of clean washing on the bed yesterday while I was in it (that's how I roll) and I had to stop Orson from licking the OH's jeans.  I have no idea why he was doing it.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 25, 2018)

stavros said:


> That's similar to my scenario, albeit without the claws I'm subjected to.
> 
> I've almost got the removal technique mastered, so that her jump onto the table and my one-handed lift onto the floor is one fluid motion.


When ours were kittens and we were training them not to get up on the sofa while we were eating I would eat one handed so I could do the pick up and put back down in a timely way without stoping me eating food.


----------



## Epona (Feb 26, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is he on steroids? That reduces inflammation but also stimulates appetite. They're usually (ime) wary to give them, because they need a long taper to manage withdrawal (which can be dangerous if done too fast), but they were an absolute godsend for Charlie.
> 
> When Charlie was first diagnosed with hyperthyroidism you probably remember me saying he kept throwing up even after his T4 numbers had stabilised with the medication. I kept suggesting to the vet that his insides were irritated from all the vomiting, which was creating a cycle of vomiting, and more irritation. They didn't believe me and we had lengthy and expensive investigations into anything and everything else first. Eventually they relented and put him on steroids and the vomiting cleared up almost straight away. We tapered him off incredibly slowly, over a matter of months, and the vomiting never returned.
> 
> Perhaps worth mentioning to the vet next time you see them if he's not already on them? It seems worth a shot imo, and it's a 2 birds with 1 stone kind of thing, helping any inflammation but also stimulating his appetite so he wants to eat.



Will ask the vet.  The only thing he is on at the moment are antibiotics - doxycycline - known side effects oesophagal irritation/inflammation (although since it is going through the tube it is being flushed straight into his stomach with food), and nausea.  He has 1 dose left tomorrow. 

So what I intend to do is, if he isn't showing any interest in food by Wednesday, I will phone the vet and see whether to give him a mirtazapine (for its appetite stimulant and anti-nausea properties) - we were giving him that every other day last week and have some left over when the vet suggested we stop the dose for the time being.

(Edit to add: I do want to check with the vet before giving that again, because he was readmitted as an emergency anorexia case after not eating for nearly 2 days - so it may be that the vet will want to check liver function before suggesting any other medications)


----------



## Epona (Feb 26, 2018)

In another sorry twist to this tale, his bandage slipped (bandages and cats do not mix tbh) and the healthy scabbing around the stoma came off and it now looks all raw.

I cleaned it with saline (seriously, holding a cat for that and doing a neck bandage should be an olympic sport - even a really sweet cat who normally gives you slow blinks when you're holding him still for medical reasons goes WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING when you put saline on something the scabs have come off) and put a new gauze and bandage on and will check it again when Nate gets back from his night shift, to determine whether it looks clean or whether he needs to go back to the vet.


----------



## lamb1979 (Feb 26, 2018)

Bel's face says it all...❤❤


----------



## Cloo (Feb 26, 2018)

Vastra has been staring outside and twitching her tail angrily at the falling white dots today.  In between getting between gsv and his computer screen.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2018)

Woohoo, my cat is a HMHB fan!


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 26, 2018)

every bed sheet change, Chloe jumps onto the bed and lies downs. she enjoys the feel and smell of fresh bed sheets


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 27, 2018)

Haha caught Toby in mid yawn.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 27, 2018)

*I think it's warm on top of there.*


----------



## Epona (Feb 28, 2018)

Radar licked some gravy off some wet food today, quite enthusiastically, which gives me hope.  Didn't eat any chunks of the actual food though.

He's now off the antibiotics (last dose was Monday).

If he doesn't eat tomorrow, I'll phone the hospital and ask the vet about whether to try the mirtazapine again, or if they want to see him first.  I'll also ask about whether it would be ok now to switch from 5x 28ml liquid tube feeds, to 4x 35ml, which would be a lot less exhausting for us (if not, I'll carry on as is of course, I don't want to do him any harm by giving too much at one time).


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 28, 2018)

Awoke to the sound of Cosmo taking a piss on my scarf this morning because someone had closed the door


----------



## Epona (Feb 28, 2018)

A couple of hours ago Radar scoffed half a pouch of whiskas with some gusto, so I'm skipping his last tube feed today - trying not to feel too excited, but desperately hoping this is a turning point.  He has dry down at all times, and I'll put down another pouch of wet when I go to bed, am keeping everything crossed that he eats some more.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 28, 2018)

Most cats bring home a mouse as a present for their person.
Bob was clawing at the window to bring his prize in for me... Fried chicken! 







He knows me so well 

(some dirty fucker must have thrown it out of a car window)


----------



## Epona (Mar 1, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Most cats bring home a mouse as a present for their person.
> Bob was clawing at the window to bring his prize in for me... Fried chicken!
> 
> 
> ...



Vet did say to me when talking about trying to get Radar to eat that a bit of KFC might be worth a go, just peel off the coating and offer the meat making sure there was no bones in it (that needle like bone from a chicken leg can do a whole world of damage to the digestive tract, and cooked bones can splinter) - but the smell of fried chicken is something they find very appealing, apparently.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 1, 2018)

This was the scene as I shiveringly got dressed this morning. 

 

She knows.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 1, 2018)

Got my star trek cats book delivered this week. love it. scenes from various star trek episodes


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## donkyboy (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 1, 2018)

okay but I NEED that book.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 1, 2018)

How's Radar doing today, Epona


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> How's Radar doing today, Epona



Ugh, not eaten as much again - had a couple of mouthfuls, so that's something.

It's constant ups and downs (for me at least, he seems fine).  He's put a decent amount of weight back on so his spine and ribs are no longer sticking out like some sort of prison camp survivor or news report of a famine somewhere. 

I have to go up to the vet hospital Friday afternoon to pick up some more of the food powder and some bandaging supplies (my regular vet doesn't have the food although if this goes on for longer than next week I will do a kind of stampy foot thing and insist they order supplies for his prescription so I don't have to do a 3-4 hour round trip on the bus every time I need more of something).

So will ask tomorrow when they next want to see him, she did say end of this week but I think given the weather and the fact there's about 6 inches of snow and ice outside, I will avoid taking any cat anywhere unless it's a medical emergency until it has melted and warmed up a bit, which is due to happen over the next few days - so will aim to take him in early next week when the temperature is predicted to be above freezing.

(Edit to add, he's SUCH a good boy, he doesn't fuss much when I'm doing feeds or dressings, even when I'm wrapping bandages around his neck.  A few years ago he sank his fangs into my buttock I think just to make me shriek for his own amusement, but he's never once clawed or bit me, or even warned me with a nip, while I've been doing necessary care - completely sweet boy)


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2018)

Something I feel really bad about btw - because although I can bang on about appropriate care a lot, I'm not infallible - in all this fuss with Radar I forgot to take Sonic in for a claw trim (his claws overgrow because he has arthtitis these days so is less active and doesn't wear them down, and I can't trim them because I have arthritis in my hands... but I should take him in a few times a year to have the vet nurse do it.)

Anyway, with everything going on with Radar, I neglected to get Sonic in for claw trim in a reasonable time, and one of his claws curled round under his paw pad.  I did of course take him in and get it dealt with as soon as I spotted it, and it hadn't penetrated the paw pad, but I feel so incredibly guilty.


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2018)

OK Nate went up to the hospital to get the powder sachets to make up the convalescent food for tube feeding, they were able to give him only 2 days worth because their delivery didn't turn up due to the weather.

I have phoned round about 6 vets now to see if anyone has any and everyone has run out.

I don't know what to do, I am coming apart right now.

(UPDATE: I carried on phoning round, one of the vets I called was able to round up 8 sachets for me and has put them aside with my name on for me to collect tomorrow)


----------



## Me76 (Mar 2, 2018)

Very stressful Epona.   You're doing well though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 2, 2018)

((((Epona and radar and sonic))))


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2018)

curious but not going any further
e2a
yesterday, much more snow today


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 2, 2018)

ddraig said:


> View attachment 129108
> curious but not going any further
> e2a
> yesterday, much more snow today


That's a _pukka looking_ woolly cat


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 2, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Most cats bring home a mouse as a present for their person.
> Bob was clawing at the window to bring his prize in for me... Fried chicken!
> 
> 
> ...



A cat that earns his keep.

What was the chicken like?


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2018)

ddraig said:


> View attachment 129108
> curious but not going any further
> e2a
> yesterday, much more snow today



This is the third time it's properly snowed since Missy arrived, and each time I've felt the need to dance around in the back yard to demonstrate to her that it's OK. I think it's the odd appearance which spooks her, rather than the snow falling, as she couldn't give less of a fuck about rain.

I re-educated myself as to why I don't work from home all that often. I'm trying to get shit done, whilst periodically removing pussycat from on top of my work laptop.


----------



## Thora (Mar 2, 2018)

Not a fan of snow


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 2, 2018)

stavros said:


> This is the third time it's properly snowed since Missy arrived, and each time I've felt the need to dance around in the back yard to demonstrate to her that it's OK. I think it's the odd appearance which spooks her, rather than the snow falling, as she couldn't give less of a fuck about rain.
> 
> I re-educated myself as to why I don't work from home all that often. I'm trying to get shit done, whilst periodically removing pussycat from on top of my work laptop.


Oddly, my cats pester me when I'm urbanning at the desktop, but leave me alone if I'm on the work laptop on the kitchen table.

Actually, it's not that odd.  They learnt the penalty for jumping onto the kitchen table a long time ago.


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Oddly, my cats pester me when I'm urbanning at the desktop, but leave me alone if I'm on the work laptop on the kitchen table.
> 
> Actually, it's not that odd.  They learnt the penalty for jumping onto the kitchen table a long time ago.



The removal problem is worst when she's facing me directly, as I can't get my hand under her centre of gravity without her going for it. Once I've calmly placed her on the floor she usually just ambles away, only to return two minutes later. Physical violence at such an exercise is relatively rare.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 2, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> A cat that earns his keep.
> 
> What was the chicken like?


10 minutes in the oven sorted it right out


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2018)

Radar is back in hospital tonight  

He ate a little earlier, then brought up a furball and with it the bottom end of the oesophagostomy tube, he bit off the end that was hanging out of his mouth but then was pawing at his mouth and put an almighty gash in his gum...  So back off up to the hospital, he's staying in tonight and tomorrow they will stitch his gum and put in a new tube.  I am putting my foot down about him having some anti-emetic medication when he comes home.

Am feeling a bit broken at this point, my poor little cat.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 2, 2018)

(((Epona ))) and (((Radar)))


----------



## oryx (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh no, what a nightmare . Poor you & poor Radar.

Hope he's back on his paws soon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 2, 2018)

The poor sweetheart. I'm so, so sorry you're going through this Epona - and that Radar is too, of course. And at the absolute worst time of year. I know exactly how that adds extra stress to an already awful situation.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 2, 2018)

((((radar))))


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2018)

I feel really bad that he is having all these hospital stays - I need to keep in my mind that even with a tube in, 99% of the time he is really happy and normal and lively and cuddly - he is happy and deserves that we give him every opportunity to recover fully.  It's just been one thing after another.

He's not overly distressed by going to the hospital either, even tonight he popped out of the carrier with bloody paws and blood dripping out of his mouth down his chest and he's "oh hai, I know u" to the vet and giving her headrubs, and trying to see what is in the drawer of dressings/bandaging supplies!

Just keeping fingers crossed for a good outcome.  There is no way on earth that I'd be trying this if for example he was terminally ill and we were just prolonging things, the prognosis is still good for a full recovery (and hopefully another few years of healthy happy life!)


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm unable to sleep, I'm just so worried about the poor little mite, and am sitting here crying.  This will be his 8th night in hospital since surgery (although with gaps in between).

Also there's another worry, the current bill stands at around £6k, insurance will cover £4k but that's still a fuckton of money.  The life of my cat of course comes first, but we're likely to be on budget meals for a while.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 3, 2018)

Epona
You needs to relax....and de-stress and not be over thinking everything.

Radar will be ok. You said numerous times he loves all the people at the hospital. And that he is now looking way better. They will stitch his cut and he will be home again soon. And I've no doubt in a week or so he will be ok. Cats are resilient. 

You do need to look after yourself though and to stop worrying so much about everything. ...at least you have insurance and the majority of the bills will be covered. Try to think positively about all of this. Radar is doing ok...he is getting better...it will all be ok.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 3, 2018)

She prefers to drape herself over a warm sleeping human on these cold mornings:


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 3, 2018)

Who doesn't?


----------



## Cloo (Mar 3, 2018)

Vastra has a strange obsession with being in the cereal cupboard:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 3, 2018)

Cloo said:


> Vastra has a strange obsession with being in the cereal cupboard:



maybe her reading isn't so good and she misread it as 'mice crispies'


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2018)

I had a chippy in earlier to do a small bit of work, and he was fucking a fuck-ton of noise with nails, drills and hammers. Initially anxious, Missy then just sat on the table looking at him, not obviously scared.

She's now being a bit of a dick, jumping up repeatedly and walking over my laptop.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 3, 2018)

stavros said:


> I had a chippy in earlier to do a small bit of work, and he was fucking a fuck-ton of noise with nails, drills and hammers. Initially anxious, Missy then just sat on the table looking at him, not obviously scared.
> 
> She's now being a bit of a dick, jumping up repeatedly and walking over my laptop.


Have you tried double sided sticky tape on his landing point?
Sorry, her landing point.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 3, 2018)

bear mask selfie with the chloe and rogue


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Fez909 (Mar 3, 2018)

Eeek, so I might have just lost my new cat.

Cat#1, Tom, pictured earlier in the thread is your typical cat. He's friendly and cheeky and cat-like and was soon sniffing at the door. I knew you had to keep them inside a few weeks though so I've not let him out. He did run out once while I was taking the bins out and had a little sniff in the garden then came back in with the promise of some dreamies (wtf are these? Cat crack?).

So, seeing as he was OK, I've been letting him out ocassionally and staying outside with him and he's only done a few minutes outside each time, eventually running back in at a passing car or person. So far, so good.

Tonight I let him out alone for the first time. He did the same thing as normal (I was watching out the window) - sniffed around my little garden, bobbed next door for a bit, then came scratching at the front door to be let in for strokes.

I've done this about 2/3 times today and he's been staying out a little longer each time. He was sat at the door again, begging to go out, and I was just nipping to the shop for some beers so I thought I'll let him out while I'm at the shop and let him back in when I get back. 5 mins tops, no drama.

Came back and couldn't see him. Went inside and Cat#2, Jinx, is watching me unpack the shopping. I saw Tom on the fence between my house and the neighbours so I opened the door to call him back in and noticed there was another cat in my garden and Tom looked scared. As soon as the other cat made a noise, Jinx flew out of the house from behind me and has just disappeared!

Jinx has been well scared since he came here. It's only in the past few days he's been letting me stroke him, so I don't feel like there's a good bond/trust there yet. And my cousin, whose cats they are (I'm just minding them while she moves back in with her allergic Dad) said Jinx tends to go out and disappear for hours. 

But, this is literally the first time he's left the house. I can't see him anywhere, and he doesn't come when I call him indoors, never mind outside. He cowers, if anything.

Do I need to stop worrying here? I know there's not much else I can do, but man, if I've lost my cousin's cats....(Tom's still not come in, but I'm less worried about him - I know he's in next door's garden).


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 3, 2018)

Tom's home...still no sign of Jinx


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Tom's home...still no sign of Jinx


Mine have done this. I reckon they find a safe place and check their surroundings out then come home when all is still, usually middle of the night 4am ish. Keep us posted fez.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 4, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mine have done this. I reckon they find a safe place and check their surroundings out then come home when all is still, usually middle of the night 4am ish. Keep us posted fez.


I'm just worried because he's never been outside before and is so scared...I've never known a cat be this afraid before. It's not like he'll see me and think, aha, safety.

Been wandering up and down the street looking for him. Thought I might have seen him but not sure. When I opened my front door about an hour ago a black cat darted away at lightning speed. Could defininitely have been jinx, but also the new cat that seems to have arrived on the scene that Tom was squaring off with was also all black.

Man, black cats are a nightmare to identify!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 4, 2018)

The one I had (rip Korky) was the most nervous cat I've ever owned. Yet she was the one who went out the longest just to shit me up. I used to leave the window open so I could hear her triumphant "I'm home, look at me" miaowoing.


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2018)

So the silly sausage was allowed home last night, and once the post-sedation hyperactivity and wobbles (not a great combination of effects tbh) had worn off, he scoffed food.  He had a whole pouch of wet over the space of a few hours (was giving it bit by bit to prevent him overeating and vomiting, his tummy isn't used to solids and he'd had a general anaesthetic for a short time earlier in the day, so wanted him to take it slowly).  That is half of the appropriate daily food intake for a small cat like him.

Vet was saying on the phone to me yesterday morning that now he's back at a decent weight (still slightly under, but nothing too worrying), the overnight fast he had before having the stitches in his mouth might kick start things - hopefully that is the case and we see more food intake later when I next offer some wet in a bowl 

He has a couple of medications (mirtazapine and metacam) which can still be put down the tube crushed up in a small amount of food.  I do not want to pill him with the mirtazapine when he has stitches in his mouth tbh so tube it is.


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I'm just worried because he's never been outside before and is so scared...I've never known a cat be this afraid before. It's not like he'll see me and think, aha, safety.
> 
> Been wandering up and down the street looking for him. Thought I might have seen him but not sure. When I opened my front door about an hour ago a black cat darted away at lightning speed. Could defininitely have been jinx, but also the new cat that seems to have arrived on the scene that Tom was squaring off with was also all black.
> 
> Man, black cats are a nightmare to identify!



I hope your little one returns soon - wishing you both all the best


----------



## BigTom (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 4, 2018)

Epona said:


> So the silly sausage was allowed home last night, and once the post-sedation hyperactivity and wobbles (not a great combination of effects tbh) had worn off, he scoffed food.  He had a whole pouch of wet over the space of a few hours (was giving it bit by bit to prevent him overeating and vomiting, his tummy isn't used to solids and he'd had a general anaesthetic for a short time earlier in the day, so wanted him to take it slowly).  That is half of the appropriate daily food intake for a small cat like him.
> 
> Vet was saying on the phone to me yesterday morning that now he's back at a decent weight (still slightly under, but nothing too worrying), the overnight fast he had before having the stitches in his mouth might kick start things - hopefully that is the case and we see more food intake later when I next offer some wet in a bowl
> 
> He has a couple of medications (mirtazapine and metacam) which can still be put down the tube crushed up in a small amount of food.  I do not want to pill him with the mirtazapine when he has stitches in his mouth tbh so tube it is.



Great news


----------



## jannerboyuk (Mar 4, 2018)

Keeping me warm during boiler breakdown


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2018)

My arm is in a right state btw with cat scratches - not a single one deliberate, but probably just due to Radar protesting when I was trying to keep him confined to the bedroom for his own safety while he was high as a kite earlier 

I have a big scar a bit up from my wrist just from him skidding across my arm with his back claws one night - 3 years ago now - I think that scar is permanent at this point, looks like I've tried to damage myself in some way.


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2018)

He's had a small tube feed with his meds, and then scoffed nearly another pouch afterwards, I'm just worried that he is going to vomit due to being a piggy.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 4, 2018)

Still no sign of Jinx. Getting really worried now.


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Still no sign of Jinx. Getting really worried now.



Have you let all your neighbours know that she is missing?  She could be quite happily getting second dinner at someone elses' place.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 4, 2018)

Epona said:


> Have you let all your neighbours know that she is missing?  She could be quite happily getting second dinner at someone elses' place.


Yep, they'll all looking out for him. I've posted on the local cat group on FB etc.

It's very unlikely he's indoors. He's the most scared cat I've ever known.


----------



## Chz (Mar 4, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> bear mask selfie with the chloe and rogue



All the more terrifying if you've ever played Five Nights at Freddy's!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Still no sign of Jinx. Getting really worried now.


----------



## stavros (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm being a bit of cunt by shutting Missy out of the lounge (she still has food, water and access to the cat flap). However, she started it by being in a psycho mood, so really she only has herself to blame.

I've also told her that there's snooker on the telly this evening, which is always opportunity for bonding with my lap.


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2018)

We did a small tube feed earlier with Radar's meds in it.  Then he ate a pouch (in small portions) afterwards.

I was very happy to be woken a bit later by my furry boy repeatedly poking his paw in my face and doing his begging act complete with trilling purr, basically going "oi, where's my dinner?"

I'm still feeding him a little bit at a time so he doesn't bolt a lot of food in one go and have a repeat of the other night, so giving a pouch of food in small portions over a couple of hours.

(Btw, Jakey LOVES it when I have been handling the liquid food, I think it's fairly similar to kitten milk replacement food, and he was a bottle-baby because his mother got mastitis and lost her milk - he smells it on my hands or clothes and kind of regresses into a 6kg purring/drooling/kneading kitten).

But yeah basically he now appears to be interested in food and eating, if this carries on for the next few days he can have the feeding tube removed on Wednesday at his follow-up appointment (removal isn't a surgical procedure, just requires an anchoring suture to be cut, then the tube pulled out, can be done while the cat is awake - and the stoma usually heals up in a few days).


----------



## Me76 (Mar 4, 2018)

Good to hear.  Hopefully Radar is on the up.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 4, 2018)

Epona said:


> We did a small tube feed earlier with Radar's meds in it.  Then he ate a pouch (in small portions) afterwards.
> 
> I was very happy to be woken a bit later by my furry boy repeatedly poking his paw in my face and doing his begging act complete with trilling purr, basically going "oi, where's my dinner?"
> 
> ...



What an amazing turnaround. I wonder if there was something upsetting him about how the last tube was inserted that's now been solved with the insertion of the new one?

Either way, here's hoping he continues to improve! It's really great that he's such a sweet cat to cope well with all of this.


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> What an amazing turnaround. I wonder if there was something upsetting him about how the last tube was inserted that's now been solved with the insertion of the new one?
> 
> Either way, here's hoping he continues to improve! It's really great that he's such a sweet cat to cope well with all of this.



Thank you, yes it does make me wonder if the last tube was protruding too far down his oesophagus which can cause nausea, it's just supposed to bypass the throat and deposit food in the lower end of the oesophagus rather than directly into the stomach, they did use x-ray to check it was placed correctly mind you.  It could also be that any residual oesophagitis from the surgery and doxycycline has now cleared up and the new feeding tube is just a co-incidence.

And yes he is such an incredibly sweet cat - he's also completely hatstand mind you, but he's just so affectionate and loving - all full of purrs and slow blinks when I'm talking to him.


----------



## Callie (Mar 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Still no sign of Jinx. Getting really worried now.


Probably a stupid suggestion but have you rattled their biscuits/rustled the food pouches? I guess jinx is very shy and may not come running for this normally but it might still work. 

Can you leave a window open over night so that Jinx might be able to get back in?


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 4, 2018)

... or if you've got the time and patience - you could set up a tuna trail and wait up to see which cat(s) turn up...


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 4, 2018)

Callie said:


> Probably a stupid suggestion but have you rattled their biscuits/rustled the food pouches? I guess jinx is very shy and may not come running for this normally but it might still work.
> 
> Can you leave a window open over night so that Jinx might be able to get back in?


Well, he's home. Finally.

What a rollercoaster of a story though!

So, Tom is the braver of the two and I've been letting him outside for a few minutes at a time over the past few nights. He's been coming back so all's good. I let him out earlier for a bit and he was being silly and pretending he couldn't get down off the fence, so I shut the door on him and left him to it for a few mins. When I opened the front door, who came running in...Jinx! Happy days, right?

Err, well. Something didn't feel right about this new Jinx. He was friendly and not bedraggled as much as I was expecting from a night out in the snow/rain. And he wasn't fussed about food.

The only difference between them is a white whisker on Tom and this cat I thought was Jinx defo didn't have a white whisker. So it either WAS Jinx or Tom'd lost his. I posted some pics and videos to my cousin (they're her cats...I'm just minding them for 6 months or so), and she confirmed it's Jinx. But Tom still hadn't come back, and this is the longest he'd ever been outside. I still had my doubts.

I took a bag of Dreamies out and crinkled the packet etc, and shouted his name, and I could see a shadow moving in the next door garden. He eventually jumped on the fence and came running in, and guess what? No white whisker! Also he was properly nervous and soaked. He ran straight for the food bowl and demolished it. THIS was Jinx!

He's eaten three packets of food in about 10 minutes, so I suspect he's going to puke soon 

But he's home, so that's great. I just wish fucking Tom hadn't lost his whisker though because it's going to be a nightmare to tell them apart now


----------



## Callie (Mar 4, 2018)

Can you get cat bleach? Accidentally paint one with tipped or something?  I am joking if course. 

I guess they don't wear collars either. Flashing disco light up collars are good for black dogs when they go on walks but not so great full time on cats


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 4, 2018)

Callie said:


> Can you get cat bleach? Accidentally paint one with tipped or something?  I am joking if course.
> 
> I guess they don't wear collars either. Flashing disco light up collars are good for black dogs when they go on walks but not so great full time on cats


Up to now they haven't worn collars because they've not really been outside cats. My cousin said it's up to me, though, and I feel like cats should be allowed outside. So I'm going to get them some collars...


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2018)

None of mine go out, they're happy as larry and probably better looked after and more content than 90% of the cats in this country.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Well, he's home. Finally.



: purr :



Callie said:


> Flashing disco light up collars are good for black dogs when they go on walks but not so great full time on cats



not sure any kitty would put up with flashing disco light collars, but you can get reflective cat collars (example here - other suppliers are available).  suppose you could always get them different coloured collars.  there's a chance they will lose them (intentionally or otherwise) but it would probably be beyond them to swap collars...



Epona said:


> None of mine go out, they're happy as larry and probably better looked after and more content than 90% of the cats in this country.



depends on the cats really.  some seem to have a far greater urge than others to go outside.  i adopted the mogs i ended up living with a while back when one of them got caught trying to go out the window to say hello to the birdies.  in a flat on the 7th floor of a tower block...


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 4, 2018)

Epona said:


> None of mine go out, they're happy as larry and probably better looked after and more content than 90% of the cats in this country.


Your cats, your decision.

Notice I said "allowed", though. I'm not kicking them out. I'm letting them go out if they want to. And both mine seem to want to.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 4, 2018)

At least you know Jinx knows his way back now, and knows this is the good house to come back to. I bet you're relieved!


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Your cats, your decision.
> 
> Notice I said "allowed", though. I'm not kicking them out. I'm letting them go out if they want to. And both mine seem to want to.



It's ok, I wasn't criticising - as you say it is a decision that is taken on a case by case basis.  I was simply saying it's not a basic requirement in the same way that food or shelter or medical care is.  That's all.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 5, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> At least you know Jinx knows his way back now, and knows this is the good house to come back to. I bet you're relieved!


Yep, that was one thought I had almost immediately.

The other was, given the above, do I dare let him out again if he wants to tomorrow?!


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't actually think he needed the mirtazapine today, we are now on pouch 3 and he's begging for food - will phone the vet in the morning and ask whether to give it at the scheduled time on Tuesday if he is still eating well, we have an appointment Wednesday anyway.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 5, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> do I dare let him out again if he wants to tomorrow?!


Im guessing he's happy with his big grown up wanderings for a couple of days. 
If not, show him the dreamies.


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

I can tell Radar is back to his usual self, I tried to redo his neck dressing because some of the gauze was hanging out of it, and he was like "fuck that"


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 5, 2018)

Fez909 
Are there such things as collars with GPS?

Could come in very handy.


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Fez909
> Are there such things as collars with GPS?
> 
> Could come in very handy.



I'm pretty sure you can put a GPS thingy on a cat collar, also a camera if you want to be the peeping tom and see what they get up to   The one I have seen involves several hours of footage of cats staring at one another


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 5, 2018)

Epona said:


> I'm pretty sure you can put a GPS thingy on a cat collar, also a camera if you want to be the peeping tom and see what they get up to   The one I have seen involves several hours of footage of cats staring at one another



Just found an ad for one....cat not impressed...


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Just found an ad for one....cat not impressed...
> View attachment 129319



It's a cat, if it looked happy with the situation I'd think it was CGI rather than a real cat 

The dog's lovely, he just looks a bit gormless bless him


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2018)

Mine were severely pissed of at having collars. Katniss managed to ditch hers, which is ok as it wasn't her racking up the bodies. Odin disappeared for 24 hours and then came back with a mouse, but it's mostly stopped him.

One advantage of just having one cat with a collar and bell is I can tell which one is moving around by the sound.


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Mine were severely pissed of at having collars. Katniss managed to ditch hers, which is ok as it wasn't her racking up the bodies. Odin disappeared for 24 hours and then came back with a mouse, but it's mostly stopped him.
> 
> One advantage of just having one cat with a collar and bell is I can tell which one is moving around by the sound.



I can tell which of my cats is moving around because one of them is 3kg, one is 4.5kg, and one is 6kg - just the way they walk sounds different


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2018)

Epona said:


> I can tell which of my cats is moving around because one of them is 3kg, one is 4.5kg, and one is 6kg - just the way they walk sounds different



6kg is a fair bit of cat!


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> 6kg is a fair bit of cat!



Yeah he's a big lad, he's not fat (the vet has confirmed that, it's not me wearing blinkers) he's just an ex-stud cat and really really quite beefy and muscular.

(Edit: he's also soft as shite bless him, such a sweet cat, never extended a claw or tooth against anyone, absolute sweetheart).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2018)

Epona said:


> Yeah he's a big lad, he's not fat (the vet has confirmed that, it's not me wearing blinkers) he's just an ex-stud cat and really really quite beefy and muscular.
> 
> (Edit: he's also soft as shite bless him, such a sweet cat, never extended a claw or tooth against anyone, absolute sweetheart).



I love our two, but do think large cats are awesome!


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I love our two, but do think large cats are awesome!



I like all of them, our little 3kg fella is super cute too, he's all little and dinky but looks bigger than he is cos even though he is a shorthair he is quite fluffy - so visually he looks about the same size as my 4.5kg ultra-shorthair   You can tell the difference when you pick them up, Radar is a feather and Sonic is a breezeblock


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2018)

All that fur makes a difference! She's actually the slightly heavier of the two!


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

They are gorgeous!

The longer haired one has very impressive whiskers!  I can't wait until Radar's whiskers grow back, he had his face shaved for the surgery. Poor little guy.

(I joked with the vet that he went in half Cornish Rex and came out half Sphinx, the amount of shaving they'd done!)


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 5, 2018)

Epona said:


> They are gorgeous!
> 
> The longer haired one has very impressive whiskers!  I can't wait until Radar's whiskers grow back, he had his face shaved for the surgery. Poor little guy.
> 
> (I joked with the vet that he went in half Cornish Rex and came out half Sphinx, the amount of shaving they'd done!)



Have you any pics of yours Epona? 
Reading so much about Radar I'd love to see him..


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

Absolutely, I just need to work out how to get photos off my phone onto here (I can build a computer in an hour, but I'm a complete dunce at anything like this, and I don't use the internet on my phone ever so can't just send them, will work it out, and post some pictures later!)


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 5, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Fez909
> Are there such things as collars with GPS?
> 
> Could come in very handy.


I don't care where they go, tbh! I just want them to come back at some point. I guess now Jinx has been out and about he'll want to do the same again soon...I'll try to do what I did with Tom and go out in the garden with him etc. But, I get the feeling things aren't going to go the same...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2018)

Epona said:


> Absolutely, I just need to work out how to get photos off my phone onto here (I can build a computer in an hour, but I'm a complete dunce at anything like this, and I don't use the internet on my phone ever so can't just send them, will work it out, and post some pictures later!)



You can upload photos straight to urban now without resizing them.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 5, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I don't care where they go, tbh! I just want them to come back at some point. I guess now Jinx has been out and about he'll want to do the same again soon...I'll try to do what I did with Tom and go out in the garden with him etc. But, I get the feeling things aren't going to go the same...



Oh yes...I do understand. I wouldn't care where a cat went...they do their own thing. 
I was only posting the gps collar idea in case of lost cat not returned...at least it's easier to find them or see that they're ok...and moving. ...


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You can upload photos straight to urban now without resizing them.



Yeeeeaaaahh they are on my phone though, not on my computer...  Once I have copied the files I can do that. (I use my phone for texts and calls only, have never set it up to use the internet)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2018)

Epona said:


> Yeeeeaaaahh they are on my phone though, not on my computer...  Once I have copied the files I can do that.



I meant using your phone. It's what I'm posting from.


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I meant using your phone. It's what I'm posting from.



No I can't, I don't know how to connect my phone to the internet.  I don't have any data allowance on my contract, it is just for texts and calls.  

Edit: It's like an emergency "help I've fallen and I can't get up" device


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

(Just to add to what I've just said, I have mobility issues and am at home pretty much all the time, hence I use my PC for everything, I don't go anywhere, I've never needed to work out how to use my phone to access the internet, it is really just a device for texts and calls, I wouldn't do anything else on it because I'm sat within a few feet of my PC all the time, so I use that for internet and stuff - I really hope no-one is laughing about that tbh, yeah it's pretty sad, but it's not the end of the world that I don't spend so much time commuting that I need to have a phone connected to the internet  )


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2018)

Fair enough. I'm sure if you need guidance plenty of people would be willing to help, but as your a wizz with PCs I'm sure you can sort it when you want to.


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Fair enough. I'm sure if you need guidance plenty of people would be willing to help, but as your a wizz with PCs I'm sure you can sort it when you want to.



I can build PCs, I have no idea about mobile technology tbh - different skillset entirely   I do know how to get photos off my phone using a USB cable, but my husband has that in his bag and isn't back from his night shift yet!


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

I just checked on my little furry boy, he is recuperating in the bedroom - I took up his food so that he has room in his stomach for a small tube feed with medications (honestly, given that he has stitches in his mouth, the tube is the best delivery method), the wee horror was all over me going "where's my foooooood?"  So sweet, I love him


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

For the love of... the tube is blocked.  And we were out of one of his meds (delivery problems due to bad weather) so I have had to run up to the vet (the local one thank fuck, not the hospital which is a 3 to 4 hour round trip!) to get his prescription topped up and on the way back I got a bottle of fizzy water to try to unblock the tube.  And if that doesn't work we could well be back to the vet hospital tomorrow. *bangs head on desk in frustration*

I met some lovely little dogs on my way home, a woman was walking 2 beautifully groomed yorkshire terriers - they were really sweet and friendly and my hands got covered in dog saliva cos they were all licky


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

My arm also looks like it's been shredded because Radar really did not want his bandage changed - nothing deliberate, but just him scrabbling to escape the grasp of the evil woman who feeds and cares for him  (his energy levels are really high right now).  Of course 10 minutes later he is drooling on my face and rubbing his head on my cheek, the moment he sees me with a roll of vetwrap he is "no thanks"


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh God you've been in the wars Epona..
.....but you're winning .
Hopefully the tube will be out very soon and all will return to normal.


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you  I hope this good stretch of eating will continue and the tube can come out soon.  Just going to go see if he is ready for another bit of food.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 5, 2018)

Been nice working from home with gsv and I either end of the table and cat coming in and switching between sitting next to each of us


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Here is Ziggy doing what he does best.


----------



## Poi E (Mar 6, 2018)

Surely no creature on Earth knows how to relax like a cat.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Epona (Mar 7, 2018)

So, Radar is back into the vet Wednesday - was supposed to be a follow up appointment to check everything was going ok - but unfortunately Tuesday he has had much lower appetite, and what I thought was a blockage in the tube is actually a bad kink, looks as though the finger-trap suture has been pulled and caused the tube to twist back round on itself.

He has at least eaten some food, but nowhere near enough, and I've not been able to tube feed to top him up, and it was a struggle getting medications into him.

So yeah, another vet visit needed, possibly another overnight.  Will find out later.  

I don't know for sure but I have a really deep worry that they may say they can't replace the tube again (due to him having to be sedated again, stoma inflammation etc), I don't want to think about that but my worries are taking over


----------



## Epona (Mar 7, 2018)

Just redid his dressing and the stoma site is really swollen and inflamed, it doesn't look good at this point tbh.


----------



## Poi E (Mar 7, 2018)

Thinking of you and radar, Epona.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2018)

((((Epona and radar ))))


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 7, 2018)

Wait and see what the vet says Epona. Try not to stress yourself out. The vet said he was not underweight any more and perhaps la course of antibiotics will sort the swollen red stoma site. If its infected Radar would lose his appetite anyway....but once he starts antibiotics even an injection starter, he may well pick up quickly. 

Everything crossed for you and him. Hope all goes well at the vets. He is a resilient lad...he's come through a lot....try to stay positive.


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Here is Ziggy doing what he does best.
> 
> View attachment 129399



Is that a ploy to lull you into a false sense of security, thinking, "Oh, he want's his tummy tickled", before your hands are ripped to shreds?


----------



## Epona (Mar 7, 2018)

Vet had a look and said it's fine - the inflammation is just what is normally expected as part of the immune reaction to having a piece of plastic inserted in the body, there's no infection or anything.

She adjusted the finger trap suture on the tube and got the kink out, and flushed it to make sure it is ok.

She was pleased to hear that he'd been eating anything, because his mouth had been badly lacerated and the fact he was even giving it a go was a great sign.

So as usual I was panicking a bit, not over nothing, but it really wasn't as bad as my anxiety was making it.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2018)

massive dread removed not long ago, didn't even notice!


----------



## Epona (Mar 7, 2018)

FFS, we still can't get any food down the tube, he's eaten some food today so I'll phone the vet again in the morning.


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2018)

I think the poor little mite's surgery was a month ago today, he's a lot happier than I am about it tbh - I feel worn down, he's still poking me in the face for cuddles and being a right mischief!


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2018)

OK, latest is that I phoned the hospital earlier, they said if he doesn't eat today, take him to hospital this evening.  If he eats today, take him to our regular vet tomorrow. (thank fuck, as much as I like the continuity of care at the vet hospital, it's a long way from here)

He's had  one pouch of food (actually a little more than that) and it is only just after lunchtime, so will offer him some more in a bit.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm not going to lie, I'm having a bad night.  Nate is on a night shift and my anxiety takes over with a not-quite-well cat to care for in the night by myself (this isn't a moan about him working btw, we need the money, just a moan about my issues).

So Radar ate some yesterday afternoon.  He ate in the small hours of this morning and vomited it up and was looking really miserable.  I gave his tummy a chance to rest for a bit then offered a very small amount of food with his anti-inflammatory medication in it - which he ate and has kept down so far.  He's now looking much perkier, the anti-inflammatory/painkiller is doing its job.  I didn't ask how many stitches he had in his mouth because I kind of didn't want to know, but I know that the poor fella is in pain when his medication wears off, I can see it by the way he looks and behaves.  He kind of sits with his pupils dilated and grinding his teeth a bit, must be really sore.  I am sure it won't be long until it heals, cats tend to heal quite quickly when there's no infection.  There are good signs that he is happy to be alive when he has had his pain meds, he wants to get in/on everything and explore and groom and cuddle and normal cat stuff.  I keep having to remind myself this is only temporary.

When Nate gets home from work in the morning we're going to check his feeding tube again to see whether we can get anything down it, also check the stoma again make sure it looks ok.  If the tube is still not usable, or the stoma looks dodgy, we'll phone our local vet to see if we can get an appointment.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2018)

Radar has eaten a pouch of food this morning, so he's not about to keel over.

There is still a kink in the feeding tube.  I have an appointment with our local vet at 5.30pm (it's not too urgent since the little guy has eaten this morning).


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 9, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 128681



Love this....Tobytoes looks like he's the James Bond of all cats...


----------



## hegley (Mar 9, 2018)

Epona said:


> Radar has eaten a pouch of food this morning.



Yay for Radar . I know you must be frantic with worry, and that will be really taking a toll as it's been going on so long now but from everything you've said it sounds as though Radar is coping with everything quite well, all things considered. Pets bring us so much joy but bloody hell, they put us through the wringer too when they are unwell - and I'm pretty sure they're quite oblivious to it most of the time!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 9, 2018)

Ok I'm officially loosing it!!
Watching the opening of the winter paralympics.  Glance at the tv  while concentrating on something on my laptop,  and think " Bloody hell.  That cat looks just like Toby"  

Didn't even enter my head as to why there would be a cat there.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2018)

hegley said:


> Yay for Radar . I know you must be frantic with worry, and that will be really taking a toll as it's been going on so long now but from everything you've said it sounds as though Radar is coping with everything quite well, all things considered. Pets bring us so much joy but bloody hell, they put us through the wringer too when they are unwell - and I'm pretty sure they're quite oblivious to it most of the time!



It's been a month since his surgery, I feel like I inhabit a different world now - a world of liquid food and syringes and bandages and vet visits and a feeding schedule.

If he gets through this and has another few years of happy life, it will be worth it.  I am not going to lie though, it is stressful.  I'm just not that good about dealing with a medical care situation tbh. I feel horribly anxious and stressed all the time, I don't know whether I am doing things right, I worry that I am doing things wrong...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2018)

So , mrs21 wanted a painting of Puisin as a Christmas present . The woman on ETSY is very busy (nice for her) so it was finally delivered yesterday . It is a great likeness so Mrs21 is very happy with it .


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2018)

marty21 said:


> So , mrs21 wanted a painting of Puisin as a Christmas present . The woman on ETSY is very busy (nice for her) so it was finally delivered yesterday . It is a great likeness so Mrs21 is very happy with it . View attachment 129639


she's got your eyes


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 9, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Ok I'm officially loosing it!!
> Watching the opening of the winter paralympics.  Glance at the tv  while concentrating on something on my laptop,  and think " Bloody hell.  That cat looks just like Toby"
> 
> Didn't even enter my head as to why there would be a cat there.
> ...



Oh look....Tobytoes has a halo....
Yay


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 9, 2018)

Cat pics. All my photos, all my cats, past and present.

Gizmo.







Ollie
















Gremlin.











Poor beast, he developed a skin complaint, luckily a 5mg dose of prenisolone daily did the trick. However, whilst never an anorexic cat, the steroid really increased his appetite.






Bobo. He was a refugee from next door.











Marbles. Also a refugee from next door.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 9, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Cat pics. All my photos, all my cats, past and present.
> 
> Gizmo.
> 
> ...




Lovely


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 9, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Lovely



Thank you. There are a couple more to come, but I'm off to the dentist at the moment.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 9, 2018)

Just been sent this photo of Max, one of the kittens I rescued, outside for the first time since I brought them indoors, he has grown so much I don't think I'd recognise him (second to bottom photo in this post), he's got a lot more white as he's grown (in that the white parts of him have become more prominent. I really want to see a picture of tubbs now, who was the other black kitten (the first one in that linked post) that looked so much like each other.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2018)

Sasaferrato - Gremlin looks a bit like my Radar, although with Radey's recent bout of post-surgical anorexia he is on the other side of the "is your pet a healthy weight" chart - I hear you about the steroids, they can do that.  When my husband was in hospital for a week after an asthma attack and breathing problems he was getting steroids and was basically begging for seconds from the dessert trolley every day, hunting it down to see whether they had any leftovers.  He must have put on a stone in a week and was constantly hungry.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Just been sent this photo of Max, one of the kittens I rescued, outside for the first time since I brought them indoors, he has grown so much I don't think I'd recognise him (second to bottom photo in this post), he's got a lot more white as he's grown (in that the white parts of him have become more prominent. I really want to see a picture of tubbs now, who was the other black kitten (the first one in that linked post) that looked so much like each other.
> 
> View attachment 129653



OMG he's a handsome kitty!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 9, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Just been sent this photo of Max, one of the kittens I rescued, outside for the first time since I brought them indoors, he has grown so much I don't think I'd recognise him (second to bottom photo in this post), he's got a lot more white as he's grown (in that the white parts of him have become more prominent. I really want to see a picture of tubbs now, who was the other black kitten (the first one in that linked post) that looked so much like each other.
> 
> View attachment 129653




He is a very handsome boy...


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2018)

OK so we took our cat to our local vet, the first thing Angel said when we went in was "I was just reading his notes, he's been through the wars hasn't he?"  He straightened the kink in the tube again, and prescribed Cerenia to prevent any more vomiting.

I also asked him if he thought we were torturing Radar by putting him through this (he's been our vet for a while now, and I trust his judgement) and he kind of went "pfft, he'll be fine and won't remember much of this when he is well again"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Just been sent this photo of Max, one of the kittens I rescued, outside for the first time since I brought them indoors, he has grown so much I don't think I'd recognise him (second to bottom photo in this post), he's got a lot more white as he's grown (in that the white parts of him have become more prominent. I really want to see a picture of tubbs now, who was the other black kitten (the first one in that linked post) that looked so much like each other.
> 
> View attachment 129653



omg he's BEAUTIFUL. He's so lithe and statuesque and he looks like he's living his best life!

You did good


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 9, 2018)

Epona said:


> "pfft, he'll be fine and won't remember much of this when he is well again"



I think your vet is spot on. 
He will be grand


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I think your vet is spot on.
> He will be grand



Yep, I agree. It'd be different perhaps if he was a cat who didn't handle this thing well and it was causing him anxiety, but from everything you say he sounds like he's for the most part quite happy, even if he is in some discomfort from time to time. You're giving him a chance, that's what's important


----------



## BigTom (Mar 9, 2018)

Epona said:


> OMG he's a handsome kitty!





PippinTook said:


> He is a very handsome boy...





Vintage Paw said:


> omg he's BEAUTIFUL. He's so lithe and statuesque and he looks like he's living his best life!
> 
> You did good



I didn't want to sound boastful and obviously I'm biased but yes, he is a magnificent looking cat  I've also go the pleaseure of one of the kittens returning for a visit his evening, Beats has been to the vet near my house with my friend who took him and she's come round for the evening with him... hopefully they remember each other!


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yep, I agree. It'd be different perhaps if he was a cat who didn't handle this thing well and it was causing him anxiety, but from everything you say he sounds like he's for the most part quite happy, even if he is in some discomfort from time to time. You're giving him a chance, that's what's important



It's been a difficult road tbh, but a lot of it is my anxiety about coping with medical care, it sounds pathetic, I panic about every last thing and get really frazzled and upset and tend to catastrophise.

I just went into the bedroom to check on him and as soon as I went in he was wanting cuddles, so I lay on the bed and he sprawled across me purring and nudging my hand cos he wanted stroking.  He's mostly happy.  And he's healing and won't be in discomfort forever.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2018)

: purr :


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2018)

Epona said:


> It's been a difficult road tbh, but a lot of it is my anxiety about coping with medical care, it sounds pathetic, I panic about every last thing and get really frazzled and upset and tend to catastrophise.
> 
> I just went into the bedroom to check on him and as soon as I went in he was wanting cuddles, so I lay on the bed and he sprawled across me purring and nudging my hand cos he wanted stroking.  He's mostly happy.  And he's healing and won't be in discomfort forever.



I understand what you're going through. I mean, obviously I can't understand your specific circumstances, but the thing about anxiety, getting upset, dealing with medical care, I understand. Caring for Charlie became my entire life. It resonated with something you said previously, about everything in your life having changed the past few weeks. Even in the periods where he was relatively healthy I was on edge 24 hours a day, waiting for the next bump in the road. 

It is completely exhausting. Physically, but mentally and emotionally. It changes you. I don't want to sound too OTT, but I'm a different person after having gone through that, and the barest hint of a problem with Peggy makes me feel ill and unable to cope. I'm still unable to fully stand down from red alert, even though she's mostly fine and hasn't had any major issues, and it's all because of what happened with Charlie. That's not to say it's going to affect you long term in the same way, but rather to say I understand how absolutely all-consuming it can be on an emotional level. It's taken a toll on me because of my underlying anxiety, but that's something I put up with because I can't countenance not having pets.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 9, 2018)

terrible photo but I think they remember each other.. karl was a bit wary but seems fine now


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2018)

I had the day off today, and for once I woke up without needing a piss and having plenty of water to hand. This meant Missy could get straight onto my chest and spend about twenty minutes pummeling my chest with her claws and nose, whilst purring very loudly. Incredibly, for the first time ever, she managed to wear herself out doing this eventually.


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I understand what you're going through. I mean, obviously I can't understand your specific circumstances, but the thing about anxiety, getting upset, dealing with medical care, I understand. Caring for Charlie became my entire life. It resonated with something you said previously, about everything in your life having changed the past few weeks. Even in the periods where he was relatively healthy I was on edge 24 hours a day, waiting for the next bump in the road.
> 
> It is completely exhausting. Physically, but mentally and emotionally. It changes you. I don't want to sound too OTT, but I'm a different person after having gone through that, and the barest hint of a problem with Peggy makes me feel ill and unable to cope. I'm still unable to fully stand down from red alert, even though she's mostly fine and hasn't had any major issues, and it's all because of what happened with Charlie. That's not to say it's going to affect you long term in the same way, but rather to say I understand how absolutely all-consuming it can be on an emotional level. It's taken a toll on me because of my underlying anxiety, but that's something I put up with because I can't countenance not having pets.



I feel the same, I also suffer from anxiety and it's very difficult to try to be rational.  I *think* Radar is mostly eating ok on his own now - but before this I hadn't really paid that much attention to his food intake, he had a wet meal in the morning and evening and dry left down in the bedroom overnight (he's always spent the night in the bedroom with us) - I just know that he's usually self-regulating when it comes to food, and that leaving food down for him has never been a problem, he doesn't over-eat, he just always left what he didn't need.

It's difficult to try to work out what he would normally eat, and we currently have him on junk food anyway just to encourage him to eat - anything is better than nothing type thinking.

I think I'm going to be carrying this anxiety about his food intake forever tbh.  Now if I put down a bowl of food and he doesn't run over to it, or takes a few bites and walks away, I'm heading to a quiet place where I can have a cry about it.  I'm not sure that I will ever be in a place where I'm not watching what he eats.  This whole ordeal has been terrifying tbh.


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2018)

We were sat on the sofa this afternoon watching telly when the bin lorry came past and a few bin men were chucking stuff in. Something must've offended her, because Missy took to briefly growling at them, despite the distance and multiple barriers.


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2018)

Radar has had 2 pouches of food today (although I just noticed it is gone midnight, so I mean yesterday) which is appropriate for his weight, I just put down another half a pouch (he still needs to gain weight so I don't care how much he eats - as long as it's slowly/small portions so he doesn't vomit!)


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll never moan or feel frustrated about a cat pestering me for food ever again btw.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 10, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Ok I'm officially loosing it!!
> Watching the opening of the winter paralympics.  Glance at the tv  while concentrating on something on my laptop,  and think " Bloody hell.  That cat looks just like Toby"
> 
> Didn't even enter my head as to why there would be a cat there.
> ...


Channeling Kenny from Little Britain:  "Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, the eyes, the eyes, not around the eyes, don't look around my eyes, look into my eyes,..."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Watching the opening of the winter paralympics. Glance at the tv while concentrating on something on my laptop, and think " Bloody hell. That cat looks just like Toby"



you need a


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 10, 2018)

Brother? Of course he is.

The grey is Smokie, the little fellow is Gremlin.






A few to follow that, like this, are scans of prints, quality not as sharp as usual.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 10, 2018)

My daughter with gremlin, there is no fear there. a lot of fury though.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 10, 2018)

Even at that tender age, Gremlin knew what tuna was. He could be asleep upstairs, start opening a tin of tuna, he was there before you had it half open.  I miss the old bugger, it's been eight years now, I still miss him.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 10, 2018)

This is Bunyip, he was so named when we got him, and we didn't change it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 10, 2018)

Smokie.


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2018)

Radar vomited up his breakfast, this is not what we need.

He is almost eating a full complement of food by himself now, but it's still a bit up and down.  He needs to be eating the right amount consistently for a week without appetite stimulants before the tube can be removed.  The tube is useful for delivering medications tbh, he's a bit of a nightmare to pill, especially with a mouth full of stitches.

I think I'll either order a flat pet scale from Amazon today, or take him to the vet to be weighed by a nurse early in the week so we can be sure he is not losing more weight.  Nate is going to grumble about the cost of either option, but I think a pet scale at home will be more useful (for all the cats tbh) and save the wee fella a bit of travel stress.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 11, 2018)

He might eat more later on today. He's still just getting used to eating again and his tummy might only be able for so much. He may have over eaten a bit and then heaved due to fullness.

Hopefully he will move from eating a little and often to more and more...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 11, 2018)

Sasaferrato 
I love all your cats.
Gremlin was so cute...

I think maybe I need a black and white kitteh


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> He might eat more later on today. He's still just getting used to eating again and his tummy might only be able for so much. He may have over eaten a bit and then heaved due to fullness.
> 
> Hopefully he will move from eating a little and often to more and more...



Thanks, I know he can eat, because he does.  Vet has said at this point leave it a while before giving a tube feed to give him a proper opportunity to feel hungry.  I'm just constantly anxious right now about when he eats and how much, wouldn't wish this on anyone tbh.  If I have to do a top up feed in a bit and then again later I'll probably give him some meds (appetite stimulant, anti-inflammatory, anti-emetic) to see if that helps.  Obviously he needs to be off the meds at some point, but encouraging him to feed himself and ensuring it stays down and he's not in pain is most important right now.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 11, 2018)

Epona said:


> Thanks, I know he can eat, because he does.  Vet has said at this point leave it a while before giving a tube feed to give him a proper opportunity to feel hungry.  I'm just constantly anxious right now about when he eats and how much, wouldn't wish this on anyone tbh.  If I have to do a top up feed in a bit and then again later I'll probably give him some meds (appetite stimulant, anti-inflammatory, anti-emetic) to see if that helps.  Obviously he needs to be off the meds at some point, but encouraging him to feed himself and ensuring it stays down and he's not in pain is most important right now.



Broken people are not a problem, no matter what it is pretty much, I've either seen it or know about it. Broken animals is a different cup of tea, you feel so helpless. If only they could speak.


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Broken people are not a problem, no matter what it is pretty much, I've either seen it or know about it. Broken animals is a different cup of tea, you feel so helpless. If only they could speak.



He's clearly happy still (I wouldn't be doing this if he was miserable all the time, or with little hope of recovery and a few years of healthy life ahead), he's very cuddly and affectionate, enjoys running around and playing, all the indicators of having a good quality of life (with the one exception of eating consistently, and as he has had stitches in his throat and later in his mouth that is hardly surprising, and it is improving) are there, and even if he isn't 100% yet, he has a great chance of getting there and being healthy afterwards.

And yeah if he could tell me "my meds wore off and my mouth hurts, please help" or "I feel like I might throw up" - it would be so much easier.  The signs cats give are usually very subtle.  It's like "are your pupils wide because you just woke up or because you're in a bit of pain?" - if only he could tell me.


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Even at that tender age, Gremlin knew what tuna was. He could be asleep upstairs, start opening a tin of tuna, he was there before you had it half open.  I miss the old bugger, it's been eight years now, I still miss him.



Separated at birth?  This is my Radar when he was a tidgy little thing


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 11, 2018)

Epona said:


> Separated at birth?  This is my Radar when he was a tidgy little thing
> 
> View attachment 129787




Aww Radar is an absolute dote


----------



## stavros (Mar 11, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you need a



I could've done with one of those during the rugby today:

 

Eventually normal service was resumed and she took occupancy of my lap, albeit with the caveat of personal hygiene:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 11, 2018)

Coronation Street is a fave of Milly's


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 11, 2018)

My Olympics viewing was hampered, mainly ice skating.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 11, 2018)

Goodness  Calamity1971 
Milly really likes being close to the screen...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 11, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Goodness  Calamity1971
> Milly really likes being close to the screen...


Might need specs


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2018)

spring is coming (in japan at least)






and happy birthday to shironeko (right) who celebrated his 16th birthday on thursday.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 12, 2018)

Bella in her sleeping pad in the bedroom. we all sleep in the bedroom together


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 12, 2018)

ohh just found this thread, I need to join in. I never had a pet before till we got this cat 1.5 years ago, he is now definitely my favourite thing in the world (ok behind family and close friends I guess). I have even started dressing like him.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 12, 2018)

ohhh you get lots of "likes" by posting a photo in this thread don't you!


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 12, 2018)

We love cats. 

Edit: worship cat gods.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 12, 2018)

I have found my new home.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 12, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Sasaferrato
> I love all your cats.
> Gremlin was so cute...
> 
> I think maybe I need a black and white kitteh



He was a once in a lifetime cat. he took to me when he was just a baby, and was my cat until he went. He had a gut tumour, so did both of his sisters. He went from absolutely fine to completely knackered in two weeks. Karma is an amazing thing. The investigations etc that the vet did were expensive, as it happened, that week I'd sold my CDs and vinyl, so had the money. If they could have cured him, I would have paid whatever it cost. The cancer has metastised into his lungs, so there was no hope.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> He was a once in a lifetime cat. he took to me when he was just a baby, and was my cat until he went. He had a gut tumour, so did both of his sisters. He went from absolutely fine to completely knackered in two weeks. Karma is an amazing thing. The investigations etc that the vet did were expensive, as it happened, that week I'd sold my CDs and vinyl, so had the money. If they could have cured him, I would have paid whatever it cost. The cancer has metastised into his lungs, so there was no hope.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 12, 2018)

PippinTook said:


>



Indeed. I had him for twelve years, which I wouldn't have missed for the world. 

He had been unwell since the weekend, when he was a 2 am emergency admission, he stayed with them then was transferred down to our own vet. The scan below tells the story. 

Too sad.


----------



## stavros (Mar 12, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> ohh just found this thread, I need to join in. I never had a pet before till we got this cat 1.5 years ago, he is now definitely my favourite thing in the world (ok behind family and close friends I guess). I have even started dressing like him.
> View attachment 129857



Name? Age? Star sign? Killing proficiency?

Having not had a fight for a long time, something major kicked off in my back yard this evening. I was in the lounge when Missy came flying in through the cat flap into the kitchen, making some serious noise. Her tail was massively bushy so I knew she'd seen someone outside who she didn't like. I opened the back door and saw a long hair I don't think I know sitting on the shed roof.

I do like how that extreme adrenaline she had quickly dissipated and she was asleep on the sofa five minutes later.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 12, 2018)

tried to take another pic of Bella up in the girl cave when Chloe decided to photo bomb the pic:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 12, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> tried to take another pic of Bella up in the girl cave when Chloe decided to photo bomb the pic:




Lol...


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 12, 2018)

"Acapulco", aged 1 (2 in april, so aries). Born in a cattery in leytonstone. No confirmed kills... more of a lover than a fighter, judging by all the cats we see him hanging out with in the back gardens.


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2018)

Radar ate 2.5 pouches of wet food yesterday!  Given how little he is, that is enough for some weight gain.  Keep it up my little love!

He needs to be eating consistently and gain some weight on his own without use of appetite stimulants before the tube is removed (he hasn't had an appetite stimulant for about 5 days now, ate moderately the previous few days - borderline "is that enough food" worry type thing but not in immediate "he's going to die" danger levels, but he ate really well yesterday and has already had some this morning too and I'm very pleased).

Edit:  I'm currently offing him small portions (to minimise risk of vomiting up the end of the tube again) pretty much every 4 hours, and keeping a record of how much he is eating and his energy level/mood etc. I'm just not great at medical stuff, and I won't lie it has been difficult.  Hopefully he will be fully recovered soon - small steps, but definitely getting there


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2018)

I also need to get used to the fact that between about 10am and 4pm he is only interested in deep sleep (which I already knew in a way, but is more difficult when it gets to 4pm and he hasn't eaten for a while due to sleeping), and probably sleeps more deeply than at any other time of the day or night - just because he's not prancing around destroying stuff, or interested in food, or happy to see me when I go to quietly check on him - does NOT mean he is about to peg it.  I've become aware of his daily patterns on a whole new level tbh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 13, 2018)

Turns out that my little ball of fluff that is Odin can growl like a fucking alpha predator. Girlfriend was woken in the night by the rhythmic banging which suggests that the other one had got live prey. She rescued the mouse and put it in a shoebox so at least it would not be tortured to death. Next morning it has escaped. Sadly Odin caught up with it again later that day I've never heard such a deep rumbling coming from a cat when I got close to him to try and take it off him. Even drramies couldn't get him to drop it. Wouldn't believe it, would you?

 

He was killing loads last year and till we put the bell on him. It seemed to work for the most part, but now he has got two in a few days. I'm hoping it's just that they are slow and drowsy from waking up and not that he has turned into some uber ninja killer.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 13, 2018)

not sure that cat bells are much good for stopping mouse hunting   

i used to get left a mouse (or parts thereof) almost daily


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky - my cats are all really soft, affectionate creatures - doing medical stuff with Radar this last few weeks has mostly been a case of sitting in such a way that he thinks he's getting a cuddle.  Not a bit of malice in any of them.

If a mouse gets in here, the noise if they get hold of one is incredible.  2 of mine are Oriental Shorthairs (similar to Siamese, with similar voices) and the screeching and hissing is startling.

I once spent a while chasing Jakey around the flat, he was holding a mouse, I was holding a tupperware type box trying to get the mouse off him and get it outside.  Although I don't relish seeing prey animals getting eaten, I was more concerned that the mouse may have ingested poison or something - so primary objective was to prevent him eating it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 13, 2018)

God. I'd not thought of the poison element. 

They normally just become toys though. He brings it in. She spends hours hours and playing with it.


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> God. I'd not thought of the poison element.
> 
> They normally just become toys though. He brings it in. She spends hours hours and playing with it.



I did actually phone Newham Council pest control dept early on when I got cats and they said they were doing pest control in the block, they assured me they used vitamin storage/calcium depletion poisons these days rather than warfarin or poisons that target the central nervous system, and that the levels in a mouse or even a rat if ingested by a cat would not be enough to harm it - but I'd rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## KatyF (Mar 13, 2018)

Epona said:


> Radar ate 2.5 pouches of wet food yesterday!  Given how little he is, that is enough for some weight gain.  Keep it up my little love!



So glad he's eating and I hope he keeps it up. I don't think they know the amount of worrying we do!

Delilah had a check up on Friday to see how the thyroid meds are doing. They said she hadn't put enough weight on but thyroid is at a normal level which is good. But its bad also because that means the potential problem with her heart is a primary thing not a secondary thing because of the thyroid. So we need to get her an ultrasound and take it from there. Trying not to stress out too much about it, they thought there was something wrong back in November and they were happy to leave it until now so Im trying to take some comfort in that.


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2018)

KatyF said:


> So glad he's eating and I hope he keeps it up. I don't think they know the amount of worrying we do!
> 
> Delilah had a check up on Friday to see how the thyroid meds are doing. They said she hadn't put enough weight on but thyroid is at a normal level which is good. But its bad also because that means the potential problem with her heart is a primary thing not a secondary thing because of the thyroid. So we need to get her an ultrasound and take it from there. Trying not to stress out too much about it, they thought there was something wrong back in November and they were happy to leave it until now so Im trying to take some comfort in that.



I wasn't around on the forums in November so missed any previous posts about it, what did they say they thought was the issue?  I hope it's noting too serious.


----------



## KatyF (Mar 13, 2018)

Epona said:


> I wasn't around on the forums in November so missed any previous posts about it, what did they say they thought was the issue?  I hope it's noting too serious.



That her heart was faster than they'd like and there's a slight murmour. The vet on Friday said it was probably something common (he did say and I can't remember the name) where the heart wall thickens inwards. He said its treatable and I shouldn't be worried. So I'm trying not to be.


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2018)

KatyF said:


> That her heart was faster than they'd like and there's a slight murmour. The vet on Friday said it was probably something common (he did say and I can't remember the name) where the heart wall thickens inwards. He said its treatable and I shouldn't be worried. So I'm trying not to be.



I'll keep everything crossed for you.

If it was just a low grade heart murmur I would say don't worry at all (a lot of cats exhibit that when at the vet due to stress - I was told Radar had a low grade heart murmur 3 years ago, but vet said it was very common and not to worry - before his recent surgery he had a scan to check it out and his heart is normal - it's vet stress that causes it and is known as a benign murmur - ofc if your vet thinks it could be more serious, of course you should get it checked).

Higher grade murmur or where they think there could be HCM as you suggest may be the case is good cause for an investigation, as the condition can be managed to give the cat a longer and better quality life than if untreated.


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2018)

Bloody Radar honestly - only picked at food overnight, was checking on him regularly and at one point he was looking forlornly at his half-eaten bowl of food.  I've been worrying about it for a few hours, because normally he has his largest daily intake during the night and through dawn.

So I went and got a pouch of a different brand to that he has been eating for a few days, brought a new bowl of food to him and he was "thank fuck, food at last" and scoffed it.

Fussy cats recovering from eating disorders - ugh.  I'd love it if he was able to tell me what he fancied eating.

He's still not touching any dry food which always used to be his favourite.  Now he is at least making normal cat eating head movements as he eats, instead of licking at it and hoping something sticks to his tongue.  Poor little love.


----------



## KatyF (Mar 14, 2018)

So yes it is HCM. Thankfully no fluid in there and no clots etc but slightly high blood pressure. Got 2 sets of tablets to try her with, she's never had tablets so Im not sure how well it'll go but we'll see. Probably going to cancel my weekend plans (was meant to be going to Glasgow) to ensure she's getting her meds properly and getting used to me giving them to her.

She was hilarious at the vets, kept trying to get into the cupboard with the Ultrasound machine, her blood pressure shot up every time she looked at the vet (to be fair he does make my heart race a bit!) and then she did a little poo on the table when it was all over.


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2018)

KatyF said:


> So yes it is HCM. Thankfully no fluid in there and no clots etc but slightly high blood pressure. Got 2 sets of tablets to try her with, she's never had tablets so Im not sure how well it'll go but we'll see. Probably going to cancel my weekend plans (was meant to be going to Glasgow) to ensure she's getting her meds properly and getting used to me giving them to her.
> 
> She was hilarious at the vets, kept trying to get into the cupboard with the Ultrasound machine, her blood pressure shot up every time she looked at the vet (to be fair he does make my heart race a bit!) and then she did a little poo on the table when it was all over.



I didn't like this post because it is HCM btw - sorry to hear that, just try to get into a regular schedule of giving medication, if managed it can give much better quality of life.

Pilling a cat isn't that difficult in theory, but sometimes stuff happens - my Radar is adept at chewing a pill then spitting out a load of mushy pill remains (and since the last time I had to pill him orally he wasn't eating and the pill I was trying to get into him was an appetite stimulant, there was no other way to get it in him than be a bit forceful and determined  ).

When Jakey had to have pills daily for a while, I got him some of those cat treat sticks and just tore a tiny bit off the end and kind of mashed it around the pill, which worked well - he'd take it out of my hand and think it was the best thing in the world.  I don't think he ever actually tasted a pill or realised that there was one in there.  But then he is a bit daft, bless him


----------



## KatyF (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks. I'm hoping she'll be fine taking them, she tends to eat anything thats put in front of her so I reckon I can definitely trick her! And I'm ok with the diagnosis, she's 17 so I was always expecting something and we've caught it at a reasonable time and so long as she takes to her meds she'll be fine. To be honest she hasn't even seemed out of sorts or anything.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 14, 2018)

Am looking at insurance for my cats and I'm a bit confused about the different types on offer, can anyone give me some advice?

Time Limited/annual - this is straightforward, anything that happens in the year is covered (up to a set limit, and with an excess to pay) but conditions become pre-existing when the policy ends so won't be covered by future policies
MAx benefit / condition - as above but if you continue the policy then the condition is still covered and doesn't count as pre-existing
Lifetime cover - all conditions covered and carry over when policy is renewed. Something about if you reach the financial limit the policy is cancelled but you can renew the policy and reset the financial spend.

The max benefit and lifetime cover ones don't make sense to me - they don't cover you indefinitely, you need to renew the policy, so don't they just jack up the monthly cost of the policy when you've got a known condition with your pet, and you can't shop around to another insurer because that condition would be pre-existing and so not covered by any policy?
I also don't really understand the lifetime cover one, does that just mean that you can pay a bit more to remove the financial limit should you reach it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 14, 2018)

Epona said:


> Bloody Radar honestly - only picked at food overnight, was checking on him regularly and at one point he was looking forlornly at his half-eaten bowl of food.  I've been worrying about it for a few hours, because normally he has his largest daily intake during the night and through dawn.
> 
> So I went and got a pouch of a different brand to that he has been eating for a few days, brought a new bowl of food to him and he was "thank fuck, food at last" and scoffed it.
> 
> ...



When Charlie was first very ill with hyperthyroidism he went from being on an almost exclusively dry diet to an exclusively wet diet overnight. It might just be the new norm in that regard! Either way, he's eating and _wants_ to eat!

Try not to worry too much about the quality of what he's eating right now. Save that for when he's absolutely healed and back to normal. Then you can start the long and frustrating process of trying to convince him that eating the kitty equivalent of McDonalds for every meal might not be the best idea


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 14, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping she'll be fine taking them, she tends to eat anything thats put in front of her so I reckon I can definitely trick her! And I'm ok with the diagnosis, she's 17 so I was always expecting something and we've caught it at a reasonable time and so long as she takes to her meds she'll be fine. To be honest she hasn't even seemed out of sorts or anything.



Sorry to hear of the diagnosis, but also glad you know for sure now what's going on and can treat her accordingly.

Like Epona says, it can in theory be simple enough to pill a cat. Obviously if she's okay with being handled she might let you do what the vets do and shove it down her throat before she realises what's going on, but if not you'll eventually find the right method.

It took me a while to find it for Charlie. In the end it was Arden Grange liver paste. The perfect consistency for balling around a pill, and he loved it. He enjoyed pill o'clock in the end!

Peggy hates that liver paste, but I've trained her to enjoy malt paste by smearing a little on a Dreamie over the course of a few days until she associated them with it, and now she just eats malt paste on its own. Thankfully I've never had to test it with pills, but I feel more comfortable knowing there's something she enjoys that I could try the old pill deception with!

Good luck!


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2018)

One of a cat's many attributes is the ability to lie on one's lap with their back to you and their chin resting between your knees, and then rotate their ears through about 90° when you say something.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 14, 2018)

my girls are indoor cats, but I've made an appointment next week to get them micro-chipped. going away next month to america for a week and have booked them into a cattery. i'm being super cautious just in case something happens.....booked them for vet trip separately as Chloe is too big and heavy so have to take her on her own. 

rogue and bella i can carry on each hand as they are lighter so will be micro-chipped next monday together.


----------



## KatyF (Mar 15, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sorry to hear of the diagnosis, but also glad you know for sure now what's going on and can treat her accordingly.
> Good luck!



Thank you. It looks like its going to be quite simple (lets hope I havent jinxed myself). She's having half of one tablet and a quarter of the other so they're actually quite small in reality. I popped them in her food last night and she ate one of them no problem. The smaller of the two she left so I wrapped it in some ham and she scoffed it! Have put both down in her food before work so will see what the situation is tonight, and I've got plenty of ham in the fridge if needs be!

Sounds daft but I'm still thinking of cancelling my weekend away even though she may take the tablets easily, its more that I feel like she could do with me being around and some normality and I kind of feel like I'd be abandoning her. Not even sure if that makes sense.


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Thank you. It looks like its going to be quite simple (lets hope I havent jinxed myself). She's having half of one tablet and a quarter of the other so they're actually quite small in reality. I popped them in her food last night and she ate one of them no problem. The smaller of the two she left so I wrapped it in some ham and she scoffed it! Have put both down in her food before work so will see what the situation is tonight, and I've got plenty of ham in the fridge if needs be!
> 
> Sounds daft but I'm still thinking of cancelling my weekend away even though she may take the tablets easily, its more that I feel like she could do with me being around and some normality and I kind of feel like I'd be abandoning her. Not even sure if that makes sense.



Glad to hear you were able to get them into her with minimum stress!

I understand about wanting to cancel your weekend when adjusting to a new schedule of care and medication.  Is there someone who can give her the pills in the correct dose if you are not around?


----------



## KatyF (Mar 15, 2018)

Epona said:


> Glad to hear you were able to get them into her with minimum stress!
> 
> I understand about wanting to cancel your weekend when adjusting to a new schedule of care and medication.  Is there someone who can give her the pills in the correct dose if you are not around?



Yeah there is, my friend lives down the road and he used to live with us so she's used to him and he come and do it so I wouldn't be relying on the cat sitter. I know that she'd be fine and even if I stay at home she'll just be pottering about sleeping and eating but I just feel like I need to be there.


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Yeah there is, my friend lives down the road and he used to live with us so she's used to him and he come and do it so I wouldn't be relying on the cat sitter. I know that she'd be fine and even if I stay at home she'll just be pottering about sleeping and eating but I just feel like I need to be there.



I understand that completely - I've been setting my alarm to wake me up in the middle of my daily sleep so that I can check Radar's food bowl, log his intake, and offer him fresh food.  I feel like I can't move from his side until he is better.  With a long-term manageable condition, I can understand wanting to get into a routine early on and making sure his condition is managed well before leaving him with someone else.


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> rogue and bella i can carry on each hand as they are lighter so will be micro-chipped next monday together.



You must have better feline vessels than me, because, despite weighing less than 4kg, Missy is a right fucker to carry in her cage the 700m or so to the vet.

Or you're much stronger than me.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 15, 2018)

my girls are fine. they dont move about. they just sit and make noises as they are scared of the traffic noises and seeing cars and people walking along. being indoor cats, the outside world is literally a big bad place for them.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 15, 2018)

When I had to give my old cat Nutta pills regularly I used to switch them between squeeshed in pate, cream cheese and Brie.  I always used to have to watch him eating it though as there were times he would spit it out. And always before feeding!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 16, 2018)

Molly longpaw, often gets her claws stuck on that cushion


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 16, 2018)

Here's a couple of pics that my wife took the other day.

Rik on the duvet

 

and Leyla merging with the tablecloth.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2018)

I honestly adore Rik so much.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 16, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I honestly adore Rik so much.


He's gorgeous. Looks like bagpuss.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> He's gorgeous. Looks like bagpuss.



He's got my favourite coat colouring EVER (all cats should have that fur), and that face is just a deep well of expression. I will stan for Rik until the end times.


----------



## Epona (Mar 16, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> He's gorgeous. Looks like bagpuss.



He really does - that might explain why I find his photo really sweet and comforting   (Anyone else around my age get a bit of dust in their eye when they hear the start of the Bagpuss theme tune??)


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 16, 2018)

Epona said:


> He really does - that might explain why I find his photo really sweet and comforting   (Anyone else around my age get a bit of dust in their eye when they hear the start of the Bagpuss theme tune??)



No  

I've been catching up on this thread after not looking at it for ages - sorry to hear about all the Radar stress, I'm bad enough when my one with the heart condition gets difficult with eating (about every bloody three weeks), keeping it all crossed for him and you.


----------



## Epona (Mar 16, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> No
> 
> I've been catching up on this thread after not looking at it for ages - sorry to hear about all the Radar stress, I'm bad enough when my one with the heart condition gets difficult with eating (about every bloody three weeks), keeping it all crossed for him and you.



Thanks, it's been incredibly stressful.  He is now eating some on his own at least, and a lot of my panic comes from when I put down food for him and he says "meh" and leaves a bowl of something, but then he'll scoff something different later.  The poor little sausage is so thin, he does seem to have put some weight back on, but I worry every time he goes "nah" at a bowl of food.  I'm probably just being a bit worried mum with him though, he does seem to average about the right amount of food every 24 hours for his size, so hopefully the feeding tube can come out soon.

It's been an ordeal, to say the least.  He's seemed pretty normal through most of it (except in the immediate aftermath of surgeries of course).  I feel completely frazzled though.


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2018)

Missy's currently asleep on the landing. I might go up in half an hour or so and tell her that Gogglebox is starting. She can sit on my lap and we can discuss what we're watching.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 16, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> Rik on the duvet





Calamity1971 said:


> He's gorgeous. Looks like bagpuss.



does he go in to colour when he wakes up?



(it was not that long ago i realised bagpuss did this - we only had b&w telly when i was little)


----------



## Epona (Mar 16, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> does he go in to colour when he wakes up?
> 
> 
> 
> (it was not that long ago i realised bagpuss did this - we only had b&w telly when i was little)



Same here, we only had b&w for a lot of my childhood (from Radio Rentals).


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 17, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> does he go in to colour when he wakes up?


I'm afraid not. He only came with a black & white licence.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Mar 17, 2018)

One of my cats and another cat united in being unimpressed by the light snow.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 17, 2018)

FFS Blue has gone missing since yesterday. He's a complete dick for getting locked in garages and places he shouldn't be. Have put leaflets through all the doors of the houses around out the back and walked round the alleys whistling and listening for him. Bob usually does a good Lassie impression and shows us where he is but not today


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 17, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> FFS Blue has gone missing since yesterday. He's a complete dick for getting locked in garages and places he shouldn't be. Have put leaflets through all the doors of the houses around out the back and walked round the alleys whistling and listening for him. Bob usually does a good Lassie impression and shows us where he is but not today



Hopefully Blue is off adventuring and will be back soon...


----------



## hegley (Mar 17, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 130221


Third pic - definitely plotting Biscuit's demise.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 17, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 130219 View attachment 130220 View attachment 130221


----------



## Epona (Mar 17, 2018)

I had a look today at the records I have been keeping of Radar's food intake, and despite my panic for the last week on days where he ate a little less - it really seems like it's evened out over the week, just eating a bit less some days and a bit more on others.  Today I think the stitches in his mouth are all dissolved and he's been gobbling food like there's no tomorrow (still no dry, but enough wet for weight gain, ie more than he needs for his size, with a lot of enthusiasm!)

He's not had a tube feed or appetite stimulants for over a week now, and although he is still underweight his spine now feels a bit less prominent.

I spoke to the vet hospital this morning, and they want to see him early next week for a checkup, weigh-in, and if he has gained weight, possible removal of the feeding tube.

Although I am still anxious about his eating habits, I really feel very hopeful that we are getting back towards normality - fingers crossed.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 17, 2018)

Sasaferrato your Gremlin looks just like my Max, a proper little character we had when I was a kid  He once pelted me with dead baby birds as I was trying to get him down from a tree. Sadly he was one of life's burn fierce, burn fast cats and we didn't have him too long before he adventured off this mortal coil. But I loved him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 130219 View attachment 130220 View attachment 130221



1 - zzzz

2 - you has woke me up, hooman

3 WHY?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 17, 2018)

Fluffy twat has come home. Starving, so probably been locked in a shed. Twat. Relieved and happy lamb1979 and me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 17, 2018)

Epona said:


> I had a look today at the records I have been keeping of Radar's food intake, and despite my panic for the last week on days where he ate a little less - it really seems like it's evened out over the week, just eating a bit less some days and a bit more on others.  Today I think the stitches in his mouth are all dissolved and he's been gobbling food like there's no tomorrow (still no dry, but enough wet for weight gain, ie more than he needs for his size, with a lot of enthusiasm!)
> 
> He's not had a tube feed or appetite stimulants for over a week now, and although he is still underweight his spine now feels a bit less prominent.
> 
> ...



You've done him proud, Epona - he couldn't have asked for a better human to help him through this.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 17, 2018)

A baby Gremlin, with some chap that seems vaguely familiar. 







Gremlin and Bunyip.






Gremlin and Gizmo really loved one another, they used to groom each other. After Gremlin went, Gizmo was never the same.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 18, 2018)

Lil’ Bob leaping from the windowsill to declare undying love for Mrs SFM


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 18, 2018)

Milly being obtuse

I think she's after smmudge (s) cat title of bendiest feline.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 18, 2018)

girls watching me in bed from their cave


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 18, 2018)

Love seeing all the kittehs so happy


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 19, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly being obtuse
> View attachment 130405
> I think she's after smmudge (s) cat title of bendiest feline.



Belly waiting to be tickled


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 19, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly being obtuse



with bonus points for tail position in the 'interpretative dance-nap' category


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 19, 2018)

Toby playing.  And possibly objecting to me taking photos.  Trying to grab the camera strap.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 19, 2018)

Vastra is not thrilled about getting the 'hairy baby' cuddle.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 19, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Belly waiting to be tickled


Very tentatively. It can go either way.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 19, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby playing.  And possibly objecting to me taking photos.  Trying to grab the camera strap.
> 
> View attachment 130444
> 
> View attachment 130445




Ah look at him.. 
"I could rip this to shreds...but don't I just look adorable?"


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 19, 2018)

On a sad note (no pun intended)..
I only just discovered that Bento, commonly known as "keyboard cat", passed away on the 8th March..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 19, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> On a sad note (no pun intended)..
> I only just discovered that Bento, commonly known as "keyboard cat", passed away on the 8th March..



This was the second Keyboard Cat. The original, Fatso, died in the 80s. Still, sad times.

Play him out, Keyboard Cat.


----------



## Epona (Mar 19, 2018)

Just got back from the vet - Radar's feeding tube is out! 

He was a good boy and didn't wriggle while they snipped the anchoring stitch and pulled it out of his neck (I felt a little light-headed though  )

He's already eaten some more food.

They said it will heal really quickly (it's kind of like when you take a piercing out, the hole can start healing very fast), and the oesophagus itself will seal within a day - but in the meantime we are not to be alarmed if some food dribbles out of his neck after he's eaten (*feels light-headed again*)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 19, 2018)

That is excellent news, Epona -- well done you for all the care and attention you've given him over the past few weeks. I'm sure he realises how lucky he is to have such a caring human


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 19, 2018)

Back from the vet. Bella and Rogue now micro-chipped. It was a struggle getting them into the carrier. tried enticing into the kitchen with treats, but as soon as they spotted the two carries, they bolted under the sofa. Had to chase them around the living room and force them in after a mighty struggle. Chloe's turn tomorrow....


----------



## Epona (Mar 19, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> ... but as soon as they spotted the two carries, they bolted under the sofa. Had to chase them around the living room and force them in after a mighty struggle. Chloe's turn tomorrow....



One thing I am grateful for is that Radar is at least easy to get in the carrier.  He is less keen on visiting the vet now due to his many recent visits, procedures, and hospital stays, but he still loves his carrier.  I leave it out for him and he uses it as a bed when he wants to sleep and neither of us is in bed to give him cuddles (which he prefers over the carrier).

So today for his vet visit, all I had to do was walk into the bedroom, check he was asleep in there, and close the door 

Jakey is a different matter however, he is a long-sleeved thick sweatshirt job because he panics when I am trying to get him in there, and vet visits have been cancelled/postponed due to him getting away from me and hiding somewhere inaccessible.


----------



## stavros (Mar 19, 2018)

Missy was in one of her psychopathic moods when I got home this evening. I went upstairs to change into one of the tatty old shirts I cook in, and as I did that she decided she wanted to physically dissect my ankles. This descended into a matador contest, with me using the shirt to guide the fight.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 19, 2018)

stavros said:


> Missy was in one of her psychopathic moods







stavros said:


> This descended into a matador contest, with me using the shirt to guide the fight.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 19, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> And possibly objecting to me taking photos. Trying to grab the camera strap.



he wasn't raising an objection to you putting the lens hood on backwards, was he?


----------



## Epona (Mar 19, 2018)

The vet has a cat-only waiting area, some moron came in with their 2 dogs on a long lead and let them wander over and start investigating the cat carriers - they only stopped their dogs from doing it when I and several other cat owners told them to keep their dogs away.  It's stressful enough for a cat to be in a strange location far from its territory without having dog faces suddenly looming up at the carrier door and nowhere to hide.  The dogs were sweet, friendly little things, and I am sure just wanted to say hello, but it's still potentially very unsettling for the cats, most of whom are already really stressed (and in many cases sick or injured).

I am not sure Radar has ever seen a dog (what with him being an indoor cat), mind you he doesn't seem to know what fear is either and just looked a bit curious, but one of the other cats in the waiting room was clearly very stressed by it.


----------



## Manter (Mar 20, 2018)

Now I have finished panicking about the boy I am worried about idiot cat. He has thrown up today and he is flopped on my lap, still but not purring. It's not like him. I'll take him to the vet tomorrow.... but do I need to take him to the emergency vet? He's not in obvious pain- I have squeezed his tummy and so on. And his eyes/ears are clear. But he's just not right.


----------



## Manter (Mar 20, 2018)

Meanwhile Madam has half slipped down between the back of the sofa and the cushion and is busy pretending that was what she intended all along


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 20, 2018)

Manter said:


> Now I have finished panicking about the boy I am worried about idiot cat. He has thrown up today and he is flopped on my lap, still but not purring. It's not like him. I'll take him to the vet tomorrow.... but do I need to take him to the emergency vet? He's not in obvious pain- I have squeezed his tummy and so on. And his eyes/ears are clear. But he's just not right.



Maybe he just ate something a bit dodgy and will be ok in due course?


----------



## Manter (Mar 20, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Maybe he just ate something a bit dodgy and will be ok in due course?


I'm hoping so. He's a house cat so there isn't much he can eat though. Lego maybe?!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2018)

Manter said:


> Now I have finished panicking about the boy I am worried about idiot cat. He has thrown up today and he is flopped on my lap, still but not purring. It's not like him. I'll take him to the vet tomorrow.... but do I need to take him to the emergency vet? He's not in obvious pain- I have squeezed his tummy and so on. And his eyes/ears are clear. But he's just not right.



inclined to think 



PippinTook said:


> Maybe he just ate something a bit dodgy and will be ok in due course?



has he just thrown up once or often?  is he making noises like he's trying to throw up?

is everything ok at - ahem - the other end?

is he breathing normally?

there isn't anything he could have got at that's not a good idea is there?  cleaning materials / the sort of flowers that are not at all good for kitties?

do you brush him lots or could it have been a hairball?  looks like he's shedding a bit from the state of your lap.

cats - like people - do throw up occasionally and are usually fairly good at not eating until they feel a bit better.

if he's not in any obvious pain / distress, i'd see how he is tomorrow.

get well soon, idiot cat

((((Manter  and kitty ))))


----------



## Manter (Mar 20, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> inclined to think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just gave him a good furminate, which is why my lap is a state! He let me give him a proper go- he often won't because there are faces to headbutt and fingers to chase and things to be sniffed. It's part of why I am worried about him! He threw up twice today apparently (my childcarer forgot to tell me until quite late because J managed to get knocked over by a bicycle so we were all a bit distracted by that)  but he is breathing Ok, I think he is pooing- there is certainly the usual amount in the litter trays, though I'm not 100% whose is whose.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 21, 2018)

Has he eaten okay? Is he drinking? As long as he's getting moisture into him somehow, either from wet food or water, and as long as it's coming out the other end, it doesn't sound like anything urgent, but we're just weirdos on the internet, you must do whatever you think is best since you're the one who knows him and his moods.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hope he's ok Manter.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 21, 2018)

My two were 2 on Sunday. 

Orson doesn't like going under the covers but has started to a little recently and on Sunday night I went to sleep with all four of us under the covers in bed.  

Ozzie has started chuffing recently which is very cute.  Although it seems to have replace some of her pigeon sounds.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 21, 2018)

What's everyone's thoughts on flea collars? My wife bought one because she is convinced Pablo has fleas (I'm not sure). She managed to get it on him yesterday but it was driving him mental so I took it off this morning and he's loads happier. If he has got fleas, how would we know? He scratches a bit but not all the time. I think Mrs S is just being OCD.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 21, 2018)

My understanding is that flea collars are useless and to treat fleas you should get whatever treatment your vet currently recommends, since fleas develop immunity and vets keep in stock whatever works atm. Whatever you do, never, ever buy anything branded Bob Martin.

If your cat has fleas:

a) scratching more than usual
b) small flecks of black flea dirt on their pet bedding (or wherever they sleep)
c) you _will_ see one at some point, either scurrying around on the cat or jumping onto you

You can also check their fur and skin, pushing the fur backwards and looking for flea dirt near the roots.

If you want to make sure flea dirt is in fact flea dirt, put it on a white tissue and wet it, then rub it around a bit, and it will release blood.


----------



## stavros (Mar 21, 2018)

There's a footpath I walk down on the way to work, and I know there are four cats who frequent it. Three of them think I'm the dog's bollocks (sic) and come trotting up for stroking when they see me. There's a ginger one, though, who I think either lives with or at least gets on well with two of the others, but even with much cajoling and him witnessing the love the others are getting seems wary of me and my intentions. You'd think that the others would have told him that I'm a good one.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 21, 2018)

stavros said:


> There's a footpath I walk down on the way to work, and I know there are four cats who frequent it. Three of them think I'm the dog's bollocks (sic) and come trotting up for stroking when they see me. There's a ginger one, though, who I think either lives with or at least gets on well with two of the others, but even with much cajoling and him witnessing the love the others are getting seems wary of me and my intentions. You'd think that the others would have told him that I'm a good one.



The ginger one is playing hard to get.....


----------



## stavros (Mar 21, 2018)

At least I've always got Missy. I turned on ITV4 to watch a bit of the snooker this evening, and zoom; straight up onto my lap. She's well looking forward to the World Champs in a few weeks.


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2018)

Radar is eating but he is being a little fussy still, he seems to value variety so I've ordered a load of trial packs of various different wet foods from zooplus, as well as some that are (at least for now) firm favourites.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 21, 2018)

Manter said:


> Now I have finished panicking about the boy I am worried about idiot cat. He has thrown up today and he is flopped on my lap, still but not purring. It's not like him. I'll take him to the vet tomorrow.... but do I need to take him to the emergency vet? He's not in obvious pain- I have squeezed his tummy and so on. And his eyes/ears are clear. But he's just not right.



How's the lad today? 
Hope he's a lot better?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 21, 2018)

Epona said:


> but he is being a little fussy still,



hang on a minute, this is a cat we're talking about.  sounds like perfectly normal to me...





PippinTook said:


> How's the lad today?
> 
> Hope he's a lot better?



yes.  that ^


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hang on a minute, this is a cat we're talking about.  sounds like perfectly normal to me...



LOL yeah the problem is that since his surgery and feline anorexia afterwards and tube feeding to keep him alive, he has gone off a lot of the foods he used to like (including all dry food) so we're starting out from scratch working out what he wants to eat - I'm casting the net wide to find a good variety of stuff that he has now decided that he likes.

He's eating ok now (we identified some things that he was keen to eat before the feeding tube was removed), but it's like his food preferences have been rebooted by the initial surgery, and the poor sod still needs to gain at least half a kilo to get out of being quite sorrowfully underweight, so we don't have wiggle room for him to refuse a meal and just leave him to it, we have to offer him stuff he wants at least until he has gained a bit more (even if he is being a spoiled brat about it!)

If anyone has any "most cats find this food irresistable" tips, I'd be most grateful!


----------



## petee (Mar 22, 2018)

Epona said:


> If anyone has any "most cats find this food irresistable" tips, I'd be most grateful!



ime, he'll be delighted to have some of whatever's on your plate.


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2018)

petee said:


> ime, he'll be delighted to have some of whatever's on your plate.



Barely ever eat meat, so that isn't going to sustain an obligate carnivore unfortunately


----------



## Manter (Mar 22, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> How's the lad today?
> Hope he's a lot better?


Better but still not right. Well enough to bite Juliet when she got too close but still skulking a bit. Vet said observe for a few days....


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 22, 2018)

I think I need to clip my cat's claws, or someone needs to. She's old and can't really retract them anymore, which means she gets stuck in everything including the sofa cushions, the rug and my clothes, with ruinous results. Any top tips?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 22, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> I think I need to clip my cat's claws, or someone needs to. She's old and can't really retract them anymore, which means she gets stuck in everything including the sofa cushions, the rug and my clothes, with ruinous results. Any top tips?



 

Good luck!


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> I think I need to clip my cat's claws, or someone needs to. She's old and can't really retract them anymore, which means she gets stuck in everything including the sofa cushions, the rug and my clothes, with ruinous results. Any top tips?



One of mine has arthritis now so his claws don't get worn down and he needs a trim every so often - he's very wriggly and I find it difficult to do because of my own arthritic hands (ffs we're a house full of physical wrecks LOL) so I take him to the vet to have a nurse do it - they charge about £10.50


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 22, 2018)

russian blue cats really are amazingly loyal cats. every single day bella jumps onto the bed throughout the day and evening to sit next to me. every morning, I wake up 3-4 am to find her sitting on my tummy, chest, thigh, back-depending on my sleeping position. I like to change my position a lot.When I do move she takes up the new position. She will continue to sit there until I get up. Often she is sat between my legs so I have to pull the duvet up and move her onto my waist in order to let my balls breath.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks Epona and Vintage Paw. Her ear infection seems to have come back so she needs to go back to the vet anyway - I'll probably ask them to do it. My hands are pretty crap too, I don't want to hurt her.


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2018)

I got home late last night from an evening at the pub. I went straight to bed, and was punished for my negligence by about half an hour of pawing and purring as I tried in vain to go to sleep.


----------



## Epona (Mar 24, 2018)

So my zooplus order turned up, with all the trial packs of various foods that I ordered.  Radar has really enjoyed the ones I've tempted him with so far, and on Friday scoffed an impressive 275g of wet food


----------



## hegley (Mar 24, 2018)

Fang!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 24, 2018)

hegley said:


> Fang!




We used to gently take a hold of the fang when the Auld Warrior was asleep like this. He’d open one eye, regard the human with disdain, and then close his eye again. When we let go, he’d yawn and stretch and go back to sleep.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 24, 2018)

Babs had learnt to use a pencil


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## stavros (Mar 25, 2018)

Missy was sat on my lap earlier looking out the front window earlier as a dog and its owner walked past. She had a beautiful look of disdain on her face for both pathetic, subservient creatures.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2018)

Madame fluff face this morning


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2018)

The hoover was turned on. I swear she's not a real cat.


----------



## stavros (Mar 26, 2018)

One of my cycling gloves, which previously lived under the stairs in an accessible place, has gone missing, and I'm fucked if I can work out where she's hidden it.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2018)

Radar is loving all the pouches of food that I only got 1 each of in trial packs.  The stuff that I bought in larger amounts he is less keen on.  Bloody cat, honestly!!!

He is averaging between 260-300g wet food per day though, which is definitely in serious "eating like a pig" weight gain territory for his starting weight.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 28, 2018)

He does like a box...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 28, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> He does like a box...
> 
> View attachment 131209



Oh wow  Odin looks great there


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 28, 2018)

Enjoying my day off: a cat and rain 



And I managed to clip her claws too. She's too old to give a shit   didn't even stop purring.


----------



## stavros (Mar 28, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> He does like a box...
> 
> View attachment 131209



"Get that thing out of my face! This is me-time."


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 28, 2018)

stavros said:


> "Get that thing out of my face! This is me-time."



He's unbelievablably chilled, but yeah, your probably right.


----------



## oryx (Mar 28, 2018)

The ingratitude of cats never ceases to amaze me.

While our next door but one neighbours were on a long holiday we fed one of their cats as their feeder clearly wasn't up to it (seemed to be coming very irregularly and the cat was clearly hungry). She was around our doorstep today so I stroked her. When I went out with the bin about five minutes later, she had left a pile of horrible soft-ish poo right on our doorstep. 

Our next doors are away right now & we're looking after their cat so my partner goes in tonight to find he has puked everywhere.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 29, 2018)

Have you seen the paws on our Vic?!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 30, 2018)

Toby looks so peaceful.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 30, 2018)

Peekaboo!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 30, 2018)

Toby's now fed up with playing.  And come to sit by me.   Caught him mid yawn in the second one.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 30, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Peekaboo!!
> View attachment 131487



 Oh!! hurray!!!

I was hoping you'd post some more Tobytoes pics.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 30, 2018)

Toby n Molly


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 30, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby n Molly
> 
> View attachment 131490




And of course Molly too...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 30, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> And of course Molly too...


No can't forget darling Molly.  Molly is going to visit the animal hospital again on Tues.  She is non stop drinking still.  Even caught her trying to drink from the bathroom sink the other night.  
Hopefully she will let them take blood this time!!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> No can't forget darling Molly.  Molly is going to visit the animal hospital again on Tues.  She is non stop drinking still.  Even caught her trying to drink from the bathroom sink the other night.
> Hopefully she will let them take blood this time!!
> 
> View attachment 131494




Liked for the pic ..
I hope she will be ok...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> No can't forget darling Molly. Molly is going to visit the animal hospital again on Tues. She is non stop drinking still. Even caught her trying to drink from the bathroom sink the other night.
> Hopefully she will let them take blood this time!!





hope all goes well


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 31, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby n Molly
> 
> View attachment 131490



So happy to see them tolerating each other. I have to admit I was a little worried when you first got him that Molly wouldn't adjust, but it seems they've reached detente.

Good luck to Molly. Have you tried any of those calming supplements? The most common is Zylkene - it's totally harmless, it's just milk protein afaik, and if you give it to them for a few days leading up to a big event it can apparently help keep them a bit calmer (I think it mostly just makes them a little sleepier).


----------



## AmeliaE (Mar 31, 2018)

*subscribed*


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 31, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> So happy to see them tolerating each other. I have to admit I was a little worried when you first got him that Molly wouldn't adjust, but it seems they've reached detente.
> 
> Good luck to Molly. Have you tried any of those calming supplements? The most common is Zylkene - it's totally harmless, it's just milk protein afaik, and if you give it to them for a few days leading up to a big event it can apparently help keep them a bit calmer (I think it mostly just makes them a little sleepier).


Yes they are a lot better.  Molly tolerates him tbh.  Toby doesn't help himself by jumping on her at every opportunity.
They are totally different personalities altogether.   Toby wants to play play play.  And all Molly wants to do  is sleep.   I'd say it's her age.  But tbh she's always been like that.   Toby is still very young.   It's his first birthday tomorrow.   So I expect he will calm down as he gets older. 

I haven't thought about trying calming supplements for Molly.  Might be worth looking into.  Thanks. 
Probably too late for this time,  with bank holiday and all.  But will look into getting something for when she goes back. x


----------



## BigTom (Mar 31, 2018)

Some recent photos of my 3 cats and 3 of the other kittens. There's one I don't have contact with but I still see Beats and get photos of the other two.

Frida:

 

Rosa, she has been speyed and would not keep a cone on, so is in a body sock  gets stitches out on Tuesday and then they can all go outside, once I can get them registered on the cat flap (they still don't like being handled)

 
 

Karl:

 

Beats, living with a friend so I see him often:

 

Captain Meow

 

and Max


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Yes they are a lot better.  Molly tolerates him tbh.  Toby doesn't help himself by jumping on her at every opportunity.
> They are totally different personalities altogether.   Toby wants to play play play.  And all Molly wants to do  is sleep.   I'd say it's her age.  But tbh she's always been like that.   Toby is still very young.   It's his first birthday tomorrow.   So I expect he will calm down as he gets older.
> 
> I haven't thought about trying calming supplements for Molly.  Might be worth looking into.  Thanks.
> Probably too late for this time,  with bank holiday and all.  But will look into getting something for when she goes back. x



Happy birthday weekend xsunnysuex and Tobytoes  

When is Molly's birthday?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> . Toby is still very young. It's his first birthday tomorrow



happy birthday, toby


----------



## Chz (Mar 31, 2018)

He never lost that cheeky kitten look, though!  Almost the same age as ours; he'll be one on whatever day was Easter last year.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> When is Molly's birthday?


I think it was January.   Not 100% though as she was a rescued cat.  x


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 31, 2018)

Actually I thought it was 1st April today.  That is Toby toes birthday.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

For tomorrow....in case I don't get to be here.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> For tomorrow....in case I don't get to be here.
> 
> View attachment 131548


Awww


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 1, 2018)

Aw, happy birthday Toby-Toes! Don't get into too much mischief x

When I got Peg I was able to go back on the shelter's website to find the last time she'd been there too (which was 2 years before I got her), to clarify how old she was. Back then she was 8, this time around they said she was 10, so I got out my equations wall and did some sums and cross-referenced and triangulated and divided by pi and worked out between the months her homing requests were posted that September lay roughly in the middle so September was her birthday. Then I picked the 26th because that was my mum and dad's wedding anniversary, so I'll never forget. 

I got her in the August, so she celebrated her meticulously worked-out and no doubt absolutely accurate 11th birthday just one month later. This September she'll be 14! She's still as spritely as the day she moved in. 

Me, analysing age data:


----------



## Epona (Apr 1, 2018)

Aye, although I know for sure which days 2 of my cats were born (Jakey was actually born the day after we picked Sonic up to bring him home!  We saw his mum all round like a beachball and nesting), Radar's birthday is a guesstimate - we say 11th May but looking back I think he was probably younger than we were told when we got him in the July of that year and may have estimated his birthday a bit too early.


----------



## Epona (Apr 1, 2018)

Tried increasing Radar's portion sizes but ended up cleaning up a lot of vomit, he's always been prone to bolting his food and vomming (which is one of the reasons part of his diet used to be dry food, because he was better off grazing a small amount of food at a time rather than set mealtimes of wet food, where he would eat too fast and throw up).  So he's back on half portions for each meal, one meal is delivered half at first then the other half around 30 minutes after the first half is consumed, and I'm feeding him 6 or more times a day.

I need to get one of those bowls that slows them down when they eat, issue is he's allergic to plastic (and to rubber grips on any type of bowl), he's currently eating from a Pyrex pie dish which is the best thing I've found in terms of not causing any acne flare ups, but I don't think pyrex dishes are made in any "go slow" pet feeding bowl shapes.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 1, 2018)

All this birthday celebrating is tiring!!   Especially for a 1yr old.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 1, 2018)

Epona said:


> Tried increasing Radar's portion sizes but ended up cleaning up a lot of vomit, he's always been prone to bolting his food and vomming (which is one of the reasons part of his diet used to be dry food, because he was better off grazing a small amount of food at a time rather than set mealtimes of wet food, where he would eat too fast and throw up).  So he's back on half portions for each meal, one meal is delivered half at first then the other half around 30 minutes after the first half is consumed, and I'm feeding him 6 or more times a day.
> 
> I need to get one of those bowls that slows them down when they eat, issue is he's allergic to plastic (and to rubber grips on any type of bowl), he's currently eating from a Pyrex pie dish which is the best thing I've found in terms of not causing any acne flare ups, but I don't think pyrex dishes are made in any "go slow" pet feeding bowl shapes.



Quick glance looks like go slow feeding dishes just need some things sticking up out of the bottom, so maybe there'll be a jelly mould that could function similarly? or something like putting biscuit cutter/shapes into a pyrex bowl?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 2, 2018)

Chloe and Bella on top of their bed. They no longer sleep inside it. It's now on sleeping on top of it:







this is what it is meant to be used for:


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2018)

Four days of abandonment was very quickly forgotten as I came through the door today.


----------



## Epona (Apr 3, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Quick glance looks like go slow feeding dishes just need some things sticking up out of the bottom, so maybe there'll be a jelly mould that could function similarly? or something like putting biscuit cutter/shapes into a pyrex bowl?



Great idea, will have a look for stainless steel jelly moulds and shaped cake tins.  As long as it doesn't involve plastic or rubber we should be good.  He's been best (in terms of his acne flare-ups) with pyrex, it might just be a case of finding some things to put in it that aren't toxic/choking hazards/trigger his acne - causing him to pick food from around them, push them around the bowl to move them out of the way etc.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 3, 2018)

Epona said:


> Great idea, will have a look for stainless steel jelly moulds and shaped cake tins.  As long as it doesn't involve plastic or rubber we should be good.  He's been best (in terms of his acne flare-ups) with pyrex, it might just be a case of finding some things to put in it that aren't toxic/choking hazards/trigger his acne - causing him to pick food from around them, push them around the bowl to move them out of the way etc.



Could you put an upturned smaller bowl in the Pyrex one? It might help.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 3, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> The hoover was turned on. I swear she's not a real cat.



My last cat wouldn't let you hoover until you had given him a good go-over.  He used to plant himself right in front of the head and roll there till you did him, starting with his tummy.

The current two, well - if you want them out the house, just leave a clear exit route and switch it on - They are out in seconds..!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bel and Babs off to the vets this evening for pre-op check prior to being neutered . Bob gave them a little pep talk from a newly positioned box this morning.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2018)

pogofish said:


> The current two, well - if you want them out the house, just leave a clear exit route and switch it on - They are out in seconds..!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 3, 2018)

Molly was a good girl at the animal hospital today.  She let them take blood this time. They also took a urine sample.  
They said they will call me hopefully on Thursday.   What is a bit worrying is that she's lost 1kg in weight since her last visit 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 4, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly was a good girl at the animal hospital today.  She let them take blood this time. They also took a urine sample.
> They said they will call me hopefully on Thursday.   What is a bit worrying is that she's lost 1kg in weight since her last visit 5 weeks ago.



Glad they got a sample from her - that's the hardest part over now.

She's lost weight and she's drinking a lot, how's her appetite? Is she eating more or less than usual? Does she seem to be asking for food more?


----------



## Epona (Apr 4, 2018)

Radar once scraped his cheek up in his panic to get behind the bookcases to get away from the vacuum cleaner, he didn't have time to check whether his head would fit properly, he just forced his way through the gap at about 40mph...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 4, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> how's her appetite? Is she eating more or less than usual? Does she seem to be asking for food more?



Yes she does seem to be wanting more food.  I was thinking hyperthyroidism.  One of my old cats had that.  The symptoms were very similar.   But the vet felt her thyroid and said it didn't feel large.  She said about kidneys.	  
Whatever it is I hope it's nothing serious.   She seems very well in herself.


----------



## Epona (Apr 4, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Yes she does seem to be wanting more food.  I was thinking hyperthyroidism.  One of my old cats had that.  The symptoms were very similar.   But the vet felt her thyroid and said it didn't feel large.  She said about kidneys.
> Whatever it is I hope it's nothing serious.   She seems very well in herself.



Am keeping everything crossed for you and your cat, it's horrible when something might be wrong xx


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 4, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly was a good girl at the animal hospital today.  She let them take blood this time. They also took a urine sample.
> They said they will call me hopefully on Thursday.   What is a bit worrying is that she's lost 1kg in weight since her last visit 5 weeks ago.



Oh dear....
Hope Molly will be ok...


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2018)

With the warmer weather I put on some shorts when I got home. Once Missy had assumed her usual lap position, I was reminded why this wasn't a great idea, as she proceeded to lick my knees.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 4, 2018)

The poor dab had a thermometer up his bum today. He has gingivitis and squinty eyes. X-rays next week. Potential full teeth removal. Fingers crossed that's not the case.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 4, 2018)

stavros said:


> With the warmer weather I put on some shorts when I got home. Once Missy had assumed her usual lap position, I was reminded why this wasn't a great idea, as she proceeded to lick my knees.



Awwwww...lol... 
I thought you were going to say that she caught you with her claws... by mistake obvs.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 5, 2018)

Is it possible Molly could be diabetic? I hope not, obvs, but raging thirst plus weight loss ...


----------



## petee (Apr 5, 2018)

stavros said:


> I was reminded why this wasn't a great idea, as she proceeded to lick my knees.



why's that bad?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 5, 2018)

Toby's king of the castle!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 5, 2018)

And beautiful Molly sitting beside me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 5, 2018)

Mild excitement here yesterday as Mr K rescued a cat that was running around on the tracks at our local train station and rang me to come and collect it so he could continue to work. Rodney  had a collar and tag with unreadable details, so I had to call a local rescue who eventually reunited him with his owner. He was brilliant - friendly and inquisitive and totally unfazed by, well, everything. Apparently he is well known for wandering and has been handed in to the nearby vets several times, yet the owner hadn't bothered to register his microchip details  

Anyway, it was lovely to have a young and playful cat about the house again and now we're all very keen to get another little mog. The children were fascinated at the sight of a cat playing with ribbon and jumping up on surfaces, because they've never seen Beaker do any of those things.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 5, 2018)

Epona said:


> The vet has a cat-only waiting area, some moron came in with their 2 dogs on a long lead and let them wander over and start investigating the cat carriers - they only stopped their dogs from doing it when I and several other cat owners told them to keep their dogs away.  It's stressful enough for a cat to be in a strange location far from its territory without having dog faces suddenly looming up at the carrier door and nowhere to hide.  The dogs were sweet, friendly little things, and I am sure just wanted to say hello, but it's still potentially very unsettling for the cats, most of whom are already really stressed (and in many cases sick or injured).
> 
> I am not sure Radar has ever seen a dog (what with him being an indoor cat), mind you he doesn't seem to know what fear is either and just looked a bit curious, but one of the other cats in the waiting room was clearly very stressed by it.


 Had to warn a dog owner to keep their pooch away from one of ours in the cage at the vet. He goes for foxes and loves hurting doggies.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 5, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Mild excitement here yesterday as Mr K rescued a cat that was running around on the tracks at our local train station and rang me to come and collect it so he could continue to work. Rodney  had a collar and tag with unreadable details, so I had to call a local rescue who eventually reunited him with his owner. He was brilliant - friendly and inquisitive and totally unfazed by, well, everything. Apparently he is well known for wandering and has been handed in to the nearby vets several times, yet the owner hadn't bothered to register his microchip details
> 
> Anyway, it was lovely to have a young and playful cat about the house again and now we're all very keen to get another little mog. The children were fascinated at the sight of a cat playing with ribbon and jumping up on surfaces, because they've never seen Beaker do any of those things.


 
Is this the cat I saw mentioned on the wallington car rescue page on Facebook?  Well done for rescuing it.
Dread to think what might have happened.


----------



## Epona (Apr 5, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Had to warn a dog owner to keep their pooch away from one of ours in the cage at the vet. He goes for foxes and loves hurting doggies.



Aye, I don't think it's even necessarily carelessness or lack of consideration on the part of the person with the dog, it's possibly that they just don't have much to do with cats and don't understand them - and don't realise how stressed they are likely to be away from their usual territory, and that a greeting from a dog just being friendly could be really stressful in those circumstances.

But that's also why many mixed animal vet surgeries have clearly marked cat waiting areas with pheremone plugins and feliway sprayed towels to cover carriers, with no other species allowed in the vicinity - and people should respect that signage, places are set up that way for a good reason.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 5, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Is this the cat I saw mentioned on the wallington car rescue page on Facebook?  Well done for rescuing it.
> Dread to think what might have happened.



Yes  He looked a bit like Tobytoes, I thought


----------



## Epona (Apr 5, 2018)

So, it's nearly 2 months since Radar had his surgery.

The wee horror is finally starting to look more normal as opposed to a refugee from some sort of research laboratory.

He's put on some weight - he's still a bit under where he should be and looks a little too skinny, but no longer looks and feels dangerously emaciated - his spine and hips aren't nearly as prominent, and he's starting to regain some muscle mass.  He is still kind of bald in some places (the worst is on his shoulder where he had a transdermal opiate patch, but that is starting to see some fur regrowth now, although a bit patchy).

He's eating wet like a complete pig, I'm feeding him every time he wants food and sometimes when he doesn't ask for it   I don't know why he seems unable to eat dry food still, when I offer him a small amount he looks really excited but pushes a nugget around the bowl, picks it up and drops it, then pushes it round a bit more.  If this doesn't improve in time I may ask for the vet to investigate whether there are any lingering jaw issues as a surgical complication.  He is enthusiastic about wet food though, eating sufficient amounts, and clearly a happy cat now 

I went to give him a cuddle earlier, he's so sweet and loving.  He's not once reacted badly towards me or Nate over everything he has been through - the stress, the hospital stays, the surgeries, the drugged up confusion at times (which btw cats do not seem to enjoy opiate pain relief, it makes them a little agitated and anxious), the repeated long journeys in a carrier, being held for tube feeding and having bandage changes.

He's the best cat ever, he sleeps right next to me, rubs his head on my cheek and goes to sleep in my arms.  He also grabs my head with his claws when he wants to be let under the duvet, the little shit   I got a little tearful while I was giving him a cuddle, just out of relief that I have my lovely little monster back.  I know he won't live forever, but I'm so relieved that it wasn't his time on this occasion.  I hope that none of us has to go through anything like that again.


----------



## Epona (Apr 5, 2018)

All my cats are wonderful though - I have a big lilac bugger sprawled on the desk purring his head off and slow-blinking at me right now, a small blue one who has spent a fairly substantial proportion of his life so far on my lap or in my arms and headbutting me in the face.  I'm blessed with amazing creatures who let me know in a hundred ways every day that they are happy to spend their lives with me.  It's mutual.


----------



## Manter (Apr 5, 2018)

After a fair bit of worry, the furry fuckwit has his appetite back and is back to being unreasonably beautiful, incredibly affectionate and slightly dim. He hates it when little R cries and sits outside her door meowing sadly- now team Eritrea bring her out to reassure him, it's really funny- especially as they were all terrified of him when they first moved in.

Juliet now answers to crazy barrel cat and kunikuni cat- it is a breed of pig and apparently means small and round- which she is [emoji4] Suits her better than Juliet, which has always seemed a very elegant name for a very dumpy cat.


----------



## Manter (Apr 5, 2018)

And a fuzzy photo of them being super-affectionate. They don't like it when we catch them being like this- one will get up and stalk away if they know we are watching


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 5, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> And beautiful Molly sitting beside me.
> 
> View attachment 131908




Oh she's so gorgeous....look at that wee expression...nothing but love in those eyes... xx


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 5, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby's king of the castle!!
> 
> View attachment 131907


That is some climbing thing ..I bet Tobytoes loves it...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 5, 2018)

Manter said:


> And a fuzzy photo of them being super-affectionate. They don't like it when we catch them being like this- one will get up and stalk away if they know we are watching



Gorgeous... 
I really love seeing all the kittens and cats on this thread.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 5, 2018)

Chloe has rekindled an obsession with the shower curtain. the diamond pattern seems to have an impact on her eyes. she is on and in the bath tub a lot just staring at the curtain and oftens sits there making adorable noises

She has punctured a couple of holes in it already


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 5, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Oh she's so gorgeous....look at that wee expression...nothing but love in those eyes... xx


She's a beautiful beautiful girl.	x


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 5, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I bet Tobytoes loves it...


Oh he does!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 5, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe has rekindled an obsession with the shower curtain. the diamond pattern seems to have an impact on her eyes. she is on and in the bath tub a lot just staring at the curtain and oftens sits there making adorable noises
> 
> She has punctured a couple of holes in it already



Toby has a fascination for the shower curtain.  Every time I'm brushing my teeth he hides under it.  Then springs up and attacks me lol.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 5, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby has a fascination for the shower curtain.  Every time I'm brushing my teeth he hides under it.  Then springs up and attacks me lol.
> View attachment 132017



Lol...


----------



## Me76 (Apr 6, 2018)

Orson seems to be losing a bit of weight.  I'm hoping it's just due to the change of weather and the fact he's going out more.  He seems to be eating fine and everything else is normal.


----------



## Manter (Apr 6, 2018)

. Sorry for cat spam. She just has the funniest face


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 6, 2018)

Manter said:


> . Sorry for cat spam. She just has the funniest face



Ah....would you look at her and her cute little paws...sitting there looking up at you.....lol

As for "cat spam"? The more the merrier.
For those of us who love cats but can't have one, it's really nice to get to know your kitteh families.


----------



## Manter (Apr 6, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Ah....would you look at her and her cute little paws...sitting there looking up at you.....lol
> 
> As for "cat spam"? The more the merrier.
> For those of us who love cats but can't have one, it's really nice to get to know your kitteh families.







This is the original and beautiful  I wish you could hear his purring. J just told him he was interrupting his cartoon by purring too loudly...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 6, 2018)

Manter said:


> This is the original and beautiful  I wish you could hear his purring. J just told him he was interrupting his cartoon by purring too loudly...




He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Manter (Apr 6, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> He is gorgeous!!


He really is. He's a proper supermodel cat. He's huge and friendly too. Everyone who meets him comments on how gorgeous he is.


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2018)

Semi anarchy last night, as I tried to get to sleep and suddenly heard this big crash downstairs. Missy, in her infinite wisdom, had decided to somehow collapse the folded-up ironing board which was resting against the wall under the stairs, smacking into the hoover and my track pump. What the fuck she was trying to do, how she did it (she weighs less than 4kg) I have no idea, but she seems to have gone back to (feline) normal without any real harm being done.


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2018)

As an aside, isn't it interesting that whilst the cat and dog threads are the same age, this one has four times as many posts? I think that helps to confirm what we all already know.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 6, 2018)

The other day me and Orson were dozing on the bed.  I was woken up by his snoring, but I kept looking for Ozzie cos he was snoring like two cats. No idea how he was doing it.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 7, 2018)

God damn it. I'm going abroad on 23rd april and just noticed Chloe has urinary problem. visiting the litter tray frequently but urinating in very small amounts. Dont know what the treatment would be and if it means surgery and how long it will take


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 7, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> God damn it. I'm going abroad on 23rd april and just noticed Chloe has urinary problem. visiting the litter tray frequently but urinating in very small amounts. Dont know what the treatment would be and if it means surgery and how long it will take



Don't stress yet...it may be cystitis or something that doesn't require surgery...


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 7, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Don't stress yet...it may be cystitis or something that doesn't require surgery...



I hope so. going to the vet when it opens today to make an appointment.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 7, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> God damn it. I'm going abroad on 23rd april and just noticed Chloe has urinary problem. visiting the litter tray frequently but urinating in very small amounts. Dont know what the treatment would be and if it means surgery and how long it will take



Same thing happened to our Buttons. We took her to the vet who explained that she had too much salt in her diet (result of our ignorance in feeding her “human” tinned tuna) and crystals had formed in her bladder. One injection later and blessed relief all round. Best of luck


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 7, 2018)

Bob unsure which way to face (benefits of a flexible spine)


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 7, 2018)

managed to book chloe at streatham hill vets today. my neighbour is driving me there. fingers crossed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 7, 2018)

stavros said:


> Semi anarchy last night, as I tried to get to sleep and suddenly heard this big crash downstairs. Missy, in her infinite wisdom, had decided to somehow collapse the folded-up ironing board which was resting against the wall under the stairs, smacking into the hoover and my track pump. What the fuck she was trying to do, how she did it (she weighs less than 4kg) I have no idea, but she seems to have gone back to (feline) normal without any real harm being done.



Old Charlie once barricaded himself inside the spare bedroom by knocking over the folded-up clothes horse, which lodged in between the door and whatever was just behind the door. Several very frantic minutes were spent by all involved trying to work out how to open the door without taking it off its hinges.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2018)

When you have a pussycat on your chest and she stretches out, almost to your face, her claws look fuck-off massive.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 7, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> God damn it. I'm going abroad on 23rd april and just noticed Chloe has urinary problem. visiting the litter tray frequently but urinating in very small amounts. Dont know what the treatment would be and if it means surgery and how long it will take



Peggy had cystitis a couple of years ago. Treatment was some pain relief and iirc the powder stuff similar to the snake oil they sell women who have cystitis - i.e. probably does very little. She had an uncomfortable couple of days but it eventually cleared. I can't remember if they gave her antibiotics... like in people cystitis cases, it's not always needed, but the vet will obviously advise.


----------



## T & P (Apr 7, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Orson seems to be losing a bit of weight.  I'm hoping it's just due to the change of weather and the fact he's going out more.  He seems to be eating fine and everything else is normal.


One of ours, who has always been on the slightly robust side (though not obese) had this recently. Lost a bit of weight ithat was suddenly noticeable, though it’s difficult to say over how long a period it happened.

As I was taking him the vet for jabs anyway I mentioned it, and they told me if he looked happy and was eating normally it was likely to be nothing to worry about so long as the weight loss stopped soon and it didn’t become too significant. Indeed the weight did soon after stabilise and has been the same for weeks now. So if your cat seems happy and hungry chances are it’s nothing serious.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 7, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Peggy had cystitis a couple of years ago. Treatment was some pain relief and iirc the powder stuff similar to the snake oil they sell women who have cystitis - i.e. probably does very little. She had an uncomfortable couple of days but it eventually cleared. I can't remember if they gave her antibiotics... like in people cystitis cases, it's not always needed, but the vet will obviously advise.



Yes, chloe was given antibiotic injections and also these two products to administer-though not sure why the loxicom is needed? according to the box its for: alleviation of mild to moderate post-op pain and inflammation following surgical procedures in cats. allevtion of inflmmation and pain in acute and chronic musulo-skeletaal disorders....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 7, 2018)

donkyboy From what I can see online Loxicom is from the same family as Metacam, which is the most-used painkiller in cats. It's common for arthritis management and post-op, but can be frequently prescribed in any case there's pain that would benefit from an anti-inflammatory drug. Cystitis can be very painful! There aren't a lot of painkillers available for cats - there's more research into stuff for dogs but cats are a bit of a mystery so it's often one size fits all.

Read the instruction leaflet carefully - if it's like Metacam you must watch for any digestive distruption and contact the vet because it can be a problem (with the kidneys).


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlie's new place on top of my clean towels.
Milly thwacked her in the face just after pic.
No response from Charlie so I'll play with blinds instead


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Yes, chloe was given antibiotic injections and also these two products to administer-though not sure why the loxicom is needed? according to the box its for: alleviation of mild to moderate post-op pain and inflammation following surgical procedures in cats. allevtion of inflmmation and pain in acute and chronic musulo-skeletaal disorders....



I agree with what Vintage Paw said above, Cystitis can be incredibly painful, and can be exacerbated just by the stress caused by being in pain - so prescription of an anti-inflammatory painkiller to reduce both general bladder/urinary tract pain, and acute pain when urinating, is not only normal, it is highly recommended.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 8, 2018)

Epona said:


> I agree with what Vintage Paw said above, Cystitis can be incredibly painful, and can be exacerbated just by the stress caused by being in pain - so prescription of an anti-inflammatory painkiller to reduce both general bladder/urinary tract pain, and acute pain when urinating, is not only normal, it is highly recommended.



asked by vet to get urine sample. this is all I could get. defo blood   cant believe the timing. flying to america on the 23rd


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> asked by vet to get urine sample. this is all I could get. defo blood   cant believe the timing. flying to america on the 23rd



Ooh   Yeah that is gonna be painful, the pain meds are definitely necessary.

Ask your vet about possibility of boarding her with proper medical care while you are away - they may either be able to do it at the clinic or a nearby vet hospital, or recommend somewhere that can provide that service to make sure she gets medication and monitoring.  Likely to be more expensive than a simple cattery stay however.

EDIT:  Going to be completely honest here, I'd not go away if one of mine were sick if it could be avoided, if it was a holiday I wouldn't enjoy myself.  Obviously if it's for a funeral or work that may be a different matter.  It's not my place to judge though, just to recommend that if you do go away, make sure she is boarded somewhere where she is getting proper care given her urinary tract issue.


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2018)

I should add, it's also entirely possible that if it is a UTI, she could with a course of treatment, be better by the time you go away


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 8, 2018)

Epona said:


> I should add, it's also entirely possible that if it is a UTI, she could with a course of treatment, be better by the time you go away



I'm going to uber to the vet this morning when they open at 10 and see if that is enough sample for them to analyse. they might say its too small amount.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 8, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> asked by vet to get urine sample. this is all I could get. defo blood   cant believe the timing. flying to america on the 23rd



As has been said, boarding at a clinic may be the answer. We had to do this one X-mas when one of ours had a necrotic tongue - the only time we were glad we had pet insurance as it was very expensive. While we didn’t have complete peace of mind, daily phone calls to check on her condition (and knowing she was in good hands) helped greatly. Hope it doesn’t come to that. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 8, 2018)

Now they are all neutered and everything, my cats can go outside (again, since they were born outside, and Frida was stray). They won't let me pick them up so to get them registered on the microchip catflap, I've propped up the flap and set the catflap to register. Got Frida and Karl this morning:



fast forward to 1:50ish as before that Karl is just sitting looking through the flap really

Frida went out and then looked very unhappy and came back in with some encouragement - I stopped filming so I could set the catflap to record her chip when she came back in. I think she was unsure that she could come back in the same way she went out. Don't think I need a step there but clearly it's a little high. She went straight upstairs and aside from stopping on the stairs for some strokes she's been upstairs since.
Karl wary of the clicking sound but he did also go out afterwards - once just like Frida, only onto the patio right in front of the door, then straight back in. The second time he went away from the door, round to the side of the house, he looked really scared and I went out and could hear him loudly mewing and very wide eyed, trying to get under the gate (couldn't, which is good, I live in a quiet cul-de-sac but I'd still prefer them to stay away from the road) then I got him to come back round and he dived through the cat flap. Really oddly seemed like he didn't know how to get back in, even though he'd already done it and just gone out the flap.

Still need to get Rosa registered, she was watching as Frida went through. Not sure they'll get it when the flap is not propped open, but as they won't let me pick them up, I can't just pick them up and shove them through it like I did with my last cats. I'm sure they'll get there.
Bit surprised by how scared Frida and Karl seemed, given Karl was born outside. Frida maybe worried she won't be allowed back in - really want to know her backstory!


----------



## smmudge (Apr 8, 2018)

Not wanting to scare you donkyboy but our Dylan has had blood in his wee for going on a couple of months now and it remains very difficult to treat, hopefully it will be much easier for you! 

We also got the metacam, plus antibiotics and 'cysticalm' meant for general cystitis symptoms I think? It sounded a bit wishy washy when the vet explained it. Initially after all those it went, but came but soon after. 

He's had a blood test which was unremarkable, now 3 urine tests at the vets which confirmed blood & protein (the first time they did it with the tiniest drop I flicked off from the side of the litter tray so yours should be enough!), the last of these they took straight from his bladder. An ultrasound to look at his kidneys (which are fine) and bladder (sediment with inflamed wall so consistent with cystitis). Now they have sent off a urine sample (again straight from the bladder) to a lab where they can isolate and grow up specific bacteria so try and identify exactly what it is that may be causing it, meanwhile he is back one the painkillers/antibios etc.

He's also lately been losing weight so I'm trying to fatten him up, basically feed him as much as he wants.

Apart from all that he seems ok! Grr...


----------



## Geri (Apr 8, 2018)

Sophie just tried to jump over the saucepan stand, unsuccessfully. What a noise it makes when 5 saucepans and their lids fall on the floor!


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> As has been said, boarding at a clinic may be the answer. We had to do this one X-mas when one of ours had a necrotic tongue - the only time we were glad we had pet insurance as it was very expensive. While we didn’t have complete peace of mind, daily phone calls to check on her condition (and knowing she was in good hands) helped greatly. Hope it doesn’t come to that. Fingers crossed.



OMG, how did a necrotic tongue happen?  Did it heal OK?

That thought is going to haunt me, what an awful thing


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 8, 2018)

Epona said:


> OMG, how did a necrotic tongue happen?  Did it heal OK?
> 
> That thought is going to haunt me, what an awful thing



What happened was she must have jumped down from somewhere and accidentally bitten her tongue upon landing. Stoic old girl that she was she gave no signs of injury but, after being off her food for a couple of days, we noticed she was giving off a rather unpleasant smell - hence the trip to the vets. She had a general anaesthetic and had part of her tongue removed but otherwise made a full recovery . She was a rather messy eater for the rest of her life though.


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> What happened was she must have jumped down from somewhere and accidentally bitten her tongue upon landing. Stoic old girl that she was she gave no signs of injury but, after being off her food for a couple of days, we noticed she was giving off a rather unpleasant smell - hence the trip to the vets. She had a general anaesthetic and had part of her tongue removed but otherwise made a full recovery . She was a rather messy eater for the rest of her life though.



Oh that's awful, poor love, glad to hear she was ok though


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 8, 2018)

Epona said:


> Oh that's awful, poor love, glad to hear she was ok though



She lived 11 more years after that (Bless her soul!) before departing at the age of 17 . We keep her ashes on the mantelpiece - along with the bell from her collar <3


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2018)

I would need a bigger sample than the one example I currently have to draw a firm conclusion. However, I have a feeling that coming in from outside soaking wet makes you more likely to want to jump on your pet human's lap, so as to pass the rainwater onto them.


----------



## Manter (Apr 8, 2018)

So, we have one cat who needs to put on weight (the beautiful idiot cat) and one cat who needs to lose weight (madam funny face) 

Idiot cat likes to graze lightly throughout the day- he piles into food when you first put it down, by then wanders back to have a bit more every hour or so. He has been unable to do that recently because the bonkers barrel cat eats it all.... so he is losing weight and she is wider than her whiskers. 

So this weekend we have been giving him little bits of kitten food off a spoon, and putting food down for him every hour and then taking it away again so she can't heff it all. We can't do that during the week, so Team Eritrea are going to help out. They already think our cats are a bit weird and pointless and have now got uncontrollable giggles about the whole cat-weight-management thing.


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2018)

Manter - I have 1 cat who has had post-surgical complications and anorexia (which I have posted about extensively, he's much better now) and the other 2, honestly I am not going to lie here or try to cover it up.

While I was doing tube-feeds on Radar 5 times a day and trying to get him to eat, I just bunged bowls of dry food down for the others and _they _gained some weight, a little more than they needed. They never got like massively obese, just that I did neglect to pay attention to what they were eating and how much for a couple of months.

I'm trying to transition all of them back onto decent quality wet food, which typically contains less carbs than high quality dry - so at least they are half and half in terms of diet.  I am still feeding anorexia cat in a separate room.

I do think feeding wet and trying to get into scheduled feeding times is probably better and fits more naturally with cat life - just because a wild cat (or other similarly predatory being) wouldn't graze all day - they'd feel hungry which would lead them to activity to hunt stuff (this can be simulated with play with a wand toy, if a cat needs a little more exercise), eat stuff, groom, and sleep, then get up a few hours later and repeat that.

Play before a meal, to simulate hunting, can also help trigger appetite in a cat that needs to eat a little more.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 9, 2018)

Epona said:


> Play before a meal, to simulate hunting, can also help trigger appetite in a cat that needs to eat a little more.



Can confirm. Sometimes I'll feed Peg (usually her evening meal) and she nibbles it but wanders off. So I start to play with her, she plays for about 5 or 10 minutes then goes back and eats her food.

She's overweight, but it's all very saggy skin-fat sort of thing. She's 6-6.5kg, and to be honest we don't really want her much under 6 because she is 'big-boned' anyway. She has 1/2 pouch of Royal Canin for breakfast, 1 pouch for dinner, 1 pouch for tea, and she has a few biscuits for supper to see her through. She always absolutely wolfs down her dinner, but that might be because she gets her favourite pouch flavour then.


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2018)

Do any of the regulars on this thread know why another has popped up on the General Forum? It's almost like some don't know about this one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 9, 2018)

The one about how many cats have you got? It's just a supplementary thread, isn't it?


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2018)

Maybe, and maybe it's best that this thread stays the domain of relatively few of us. New entries are welcome, on condition of lots of kitteh photos.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 9, 2018)

Why isn’t this my life.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 10, 2018)

So poor molly is diabetic.   Animal hospital just called me with blood and urine results.   
She also has a bladder infection that's needing antibiotics.
The worse part is,  I'm going to have to give her insulin injections.  Twice a day for the rest of her life.  
The vet said she is probably feeling very ill.
I have to take her to the animal hospital  tomorrow for the vet to see her.  And for them to show me what I need to do.
Ohhh lordy!!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 10, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> So poor molly is diabetic.   Animal hospital just called me with blood and urine results.
> She also has a bladder infection that's needing antibiotics.
> The worse part is,  I'm going to have to give her insulin injections.  Twice a day for the rest of her life.
> The vet said she is probably feeling very ill.
> ...


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 10, 2018)

(((xsunnysuex ))) and (((Molly)))


----------



## Manter (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm not sure where I'm supposed to sleep....


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh poor Molly - and poor you xsunnysuex ... Really sorry to read this. Hope they can get her all stabilised and feeling a lot better soon.


----------



## Manter (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh nightmare xsunnysuex poor mog 


.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2018)

yes, they're all mine, silly question hooman


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh.  Here we go!!	  Had two practice goes at the hospital  Injecting her with water.  First one did not go well.  Poor Molly hissed at me.  
Second wasn't so bad.  Don't like!!	 

Edited.  First one done!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh sue, I'm so sorry you've got to deal with this! Does Molly mind being handled much? I have no idea how I'd be able to do that to Peg - she won't be picked up or manhandled at all. I'd have to try to do it when she was in a deep sleep on my lap or something.

Good luck to you and Molly xx


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 11, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Does Molly mind being handled much?


No luckily she's a very chilled out cat.  Very sweet girl.  Thank god it's not Toby toes.  
It's very dawnting.  But it has to be done .  
I got it majorly wrong first time I tried.  And Molly let me know.
But this evening was ok'ish.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 11, 2018)

(((( molly and xsunnysuex ))))


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2018)

My first "gift" of the Spring arrived on my lounge floor last night, the somewhat soggy remains of what was a mouse. She always gets them cleanly though, never any blood.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2018)

edges2cats Image-to-Image Demo - Affine Layer

My attempt:


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks Vintage Paw 
Here's my attempt:


----------



## smmudge (Apr 12, 2018)

So Dylan's urine test came back from the lab, he has no bacteria in his wee. So blood in his wee and not an infection, and nothing sinister (apart from sediment and inflammation) shown in his bladder or kidneys or blood tests! He basically seems to be a very healthy cat that wees blood 

Although seems to have stopped at the moment with the painkillers/cysticalm, but same thing happened last time and came right back again after we stopped.


----------



## Epona (Apr 12, 2018)

smmudge said:


> So Dylan's urine test came back from the lab, he has no bacteria in his wee. So blood in his wee and not an infection, and nothing sinister (apart from sediment and inflammation) shown in his bladder or kidneys or blood tests! He basically seems to be a very healthy cat that wees blood
> 
> Although seems to have stopped at the moment with the painkillers/cysticalm, but same thing happened last time and came right back again after we stopped.



Well it's good that there's no infection at least!  But FLUTD (Feline Lower Urinary Tract Disorder) is still a thing - can often involve chronic formation of crystals in the bladder and urinary tract that can cause inflammation and bleeding.  There are a good number of online resources that can help in terms of giving advice about long-term management of the condition, stress reduction and diet are large factors.  I have no personal experience to relate, but I believe wet diets low in ash, phosphates, and magnesium are helpful - there must be some useful online groups for dietary and support advice (no offence, but I don't think the fact that there is no infection is good enough if there's crystal sediment and blood present, when the condition can potentially be managed at least partially by diet), I'll see whether anyone I know can recommend a good site for advice


----------



## Epona (Apr 12, 2018)

Radar finally ate some dry food this morning.  Now I know I bang on about how wet diets are better, and they are - but the fact that Radar hadn't been able to pick up a nugget of his favourite dry food in his mouth since his surgery in early February was worrying - but this morning he managed it 

I am hoping to transition him back to a mostly wet diet but with a little dry left down overnight so he doesn't feel driven to claw my head every 3 to 4 hours when he feels peckish


----------



## Epona (Apr 12, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Oh.  Here we go!!	  Had two practice goes at the hospital  Injecting her with water.  First one did not go well.  Poor Molly hissed at me.
> Second wasn't so bad.  Don't like!!
> 
> Edited.  First one done!!
> ...



I find medical stuff absolutely terrifying tbh.  I recently had to tube feed one of mine for a few weeks 5 times a day via a plastic tube going into his oesophagus via his neck, and redo the dressings and bandage and clean the stoma daily (while trying all sorts to tempt him to eat on his own at the same time), and it sounded as if it was going to be absolutely horrific and more than I could manage, just the thought of it made me feel faint, and then... well actually it went mostly ok 

It's probably going to take you a little longer to adjust than it will for Molly.  Although it seems terrifying right now, I am sure you will all be fine.  Love and confidence to you xx


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 12, 2018)

Not happy.  Trying to inject Molly this morning was horrendous. 
She seemed to know as soon  as I went near her neck.  She pulled away. This completely set the tone.
Took me ages.  With me getting more and more stressed.  That seemed to transfer to Molly.  At this rate my beautiful calm girl is going to end up hating me.  
Not sure how I'm gonna do this twice a day for the rest of her life.


----------



## Epona (Apr 12, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Not happy.  Trying to inject Molly this morning was horrendous.
> She seemed to know as soon  as I went near her neck.  She pulled away. This completely set the tone.
> Took me ages.  With me getting more and more stressed.  That seemed to transfer to Molly.  At this rate my beautiful calm girl is going to end up hating me.
> Not sure how I'm gonna do this twice a day for the rest of her life.



You'll manage.  I do think it is important to be confident (she'll sense it if you are nervous) and quick.  Also if she's in a panic, give it a break and come back when she is more settled, don't escalate it if she's already upset.  Best times I find to do medical stuff to cats are when they are asleep or half asleep, I kind of sit next to them and lean over them and quickly do whatever horror needs to be done.

Have you considered talking to a cat nutritional expert as well as a vet?  If you have pet insurance, the cost of a nutritional specialist consultation may be covered - but often feline diabetes can be somewhat managed by diet (although WARNING if she is already on insulin do not change her diet without medical advice).


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 12, 2018)

Epona said:


> Best times I find to do medical stuff to cats are when they are asleep or half asleep, I kind of sit next to them and lean over them and quickly do whatever horror needs to be done.


Trouble is I have to do it just after she's eaten.  


Epona said:


> Have you considered talking to a cat nutritional expert as well as a vet?  If you have pet insurance, the cost of a nutritional specialist consultation may be covered - but often feline diabetes can be somewhat managed by diet (although WARNING if she is already on insulin do not change her diet without medical advice).


The animal hospital did recommend Hills or Royal Canin diabetic food.	It's very expensive though.  Don't think I'd be able to afford it long term.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 12, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Trouble is I have to do it just after she's eaten.
> 
> The animal hospital did recommend Hills or Royal Canin diabetic food.	It's very expensive though.  Don't think I'd be able to afford it long term.



When our girl was getting on a bit, we were advised to give her more specialist food. The expensive stuff was a bit out of our price range but we found that the “Pets at Home” own brand was very similar nutritionally and only half the price. Cat loved it anyway


----------



## Epona (Apr 12, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Trouble is I have to do it just after she's eaten.
> 
> The animal hospital did recommend Hills or Royal Canin diabetic food.	It's very expensive though.  Don't think I'd be able to afford it long term.



That sort of proprietary manufactured diet is not what I was thinking about, dry foods especially are often high carb even in specialised diets for diabetic cats - was thinking more getting some proper qualified nutrition advice for long-term diabetes maintenance from a specialist (if you have insurance that will cover consultation and follow up visits), rather than just being recommended whatever brand of food from a manufacturer your vet has a supply contract with.  Don't get me wrong, vets are bloody marvellous!- but they are necessarily focused on acute care.


----------



## Epona (Apr 12, 2018)

Please do NOT stop your cats insulin OR alter her diet without medical advice, but please read this article (and pay attention to the warnings about insulin and diet changes):

Feline Diabetes- treatment and prevention in cats

It is a US article, but it translates well apart from a couple of mentioned brand names


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 12, 2018)

Epona said:


> Please do NOT stop your cats insulin OR alter her diet without medical advice, but please read this article (and pay attention to the warnings about insulin and diet changes):
> 
> Feline Diabetes- treatment and prevention in cats
> 
> It is a US article, but it translates well apart from a couple of mentioned brand names


Very interesting link!!   Thank you.   x


----------



## Epona (Apr 12, 2018)

It is currently making my heart glad that pretty much any food I give to Radar he is enthusiastic about - I'd far rather have "bolt/vomit" eating as my main worry, rather than completely refusing any and all food.

It's a complete delight to see the wee shite face-first in a bowl of food, scoffing   Completely unaware that he ran up over £6k* in vet bills and 2 months of stress and worry o_o

EDIT: *worth every fucking penny, now he is back and lively and sweet and cuddly normal cat - well not normal, he's a complete little horror and I love him  - I know he's not going to last forever, but to have him back for even just a while, happy and healthy, is worth every penny and every effort.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 13, 2018)

Chloe and Rogue have the X-Factor.  Do you?


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2018)

I think Missy must've slept all day today, because she's on her third psycho session since I got home from work. Luckily, this time she's taking it out on a ball rather than my limbs. She's quite adept at moving the ball at speed. "Lionel Missy", perhaps.


----------



## Manter (Apr 13, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe and Rogue have the X-Factor.  Do you?


They are gorgeous


----------



## KatyF (Apr 14, 2018)

Delilah had a check up today to see how the new meds are going. Blood pressure is down as is her heart rate. So pleased the meds are working.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 14, 2018)

Gorgeous Molly.  Don't think she hates her mum just yet!!


----------



## Manter (Apr 14, 2018)

Vet says that idiot cat has maintained his weight, but it is now lean muscle and that he is perfect . Crazy barrel cat has put on loads of weight and we need to stop it. Vet says amount we offer is good, the food we give them is good, and idiot cat grazing is completely normal.... we just need to control her! They have suggested a microchip feeder.... anyone got one?


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2018)

Missy indulging in her sock-killing hobby:


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 14, 2018)

He was up there for 24 hours. It took two RSPCA officers, four fire brigade officers, two neighbours, numerous family members and me to get the sod down from the top of a very bendy pine tree.

By the end of my vigil, I had a bunch of professionals all shouting "Monty, come on" at him as he mewed piteously. Kudos to the fireman who stuffed him into his jacket.

Monty you terrible cunt!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 14, 2018)

This one was just pissed off he couldn't get in the car. Death stare.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 14, 2018)

Blimey he got high up!

My pair have been enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 14, 2018)

Little Toby toes.  Worn himself out playin.


----------



## Epona (Apr 15, 2018)

So yep, now Radar is able to eat dry again, I have been putting down just a small amount at night like I used to, so he can graze instead of pestering me every few hours for food - working well so far and more or less back to normal (he's still a bit bald in places mind you, and his whiskers that were shaved for surgery are still really spiky!)

So for the last couple of nights I managed nearly 8 hours uninterrupted - the only time I woke was when Radar reported for the start of his cuddle shift - there is some purring and heatbutting and wet splurgy kitty kisses and drool involved in him clocking on for his shift, but it's all very welcome


----------



## KatyF (Apr 15, 2018)

Delilah's post vet sleepy face


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2018)

Can I just say, the worst thing about having indoor only cats is the sometimes volatile substances that get deposited in the litter tray.  *fans self and breathes through mouth*


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Little Toby toes.  Worn himself out playin.
> 
> View attachment 132837



I really wish I could "like" that more than once, he's completely adorable xxxx


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2018)

scifisam said:


> Blimey he got high up!
> 
> My pair have been enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 132826



That has to be THE most adorable cat pose I have ever seen xx


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 16, 2018)

solidarity like


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2018)

Radar was in the bedroom, I put some food in his bowl and took it in to him.

I said "Radar, Dindins!"

Seeing him meerkat on his hindlegs wanting his food is so precious to me now.  Went through ages of him ignoring the call of Dindins, and having to syringe food down a plastic tube inserted in his neck *cries*

So now when I say "Dindins!" and he is all over me, standing up on his hind legs in a meerkat pose to try to see what he's got for his meal, then going face-down in the bowl in full-on nommage, is quite possibly the loveliest sight I could ever see.  I'm sorry if this simple thing of seeing him eat makes me feel happy-emotional, I think it will do that for a while tbh, it's the best thing ever.

(He is a little deaf after all this - the problem was initially caused by ear polyps and he did suffer some lasting damage to his eardrums - but if he is asleep and doesn't hear me I waft the food bowl in front of his face, which has the same effect as calling him for "Dindins!")


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 16, 2018)

My poor cat passed away suddenly today, I miss her so much and I'm at a loss about how to deal with it, it feels too early and raw to start mildly distracting myself but I have finally stopped crying. This thread is bringing me a bit of comfort in the meantime  much love to all your four legged friends x


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2018)

muscovyduck said:


> My poor cat passed away suddenly today, I miss her so much and I'm at a loss about how to deal with it, it feels too early and raw to start mildly distracting myself but I have finally stopped crying. This thread is bringing me a bit of comfort in the meantime  much love to all your four legged friends x



I am so sorry to hear that, if you'd like to talk about her that is fine, if not that is fine also - just know that we all understand and feel for your loss and sorrow xxx


----------



## scifisam (Apr 16, 2018)

muscovyduck said:


> My poor cat passed away suddenly today, I miss her so much and I'm at a loss about how to deal with it, it feels too early and raw to start mildly distracting myself but I have finally stopped crying. This thread is bringing me a bit of comfort in the meantime  much love to all your four legged friends x



Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. How old was she?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 16, 2018)

muscovyduck said:


> My poor cat passed away suddenly today, I miss her so much and I'm at a loss about how to deal with it, it feels too early and raw to start mildly distracting myself but I have finally stopped crying. This thread is bringing me a bit of comfort in the meantime  much love to all your four legged friends x




Oh no 
Sorry to read this...
(((((muscovyduck )))))


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 16, 2018)

So sorry ((muscovyduck )) xx


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 16, 2018)

muscovyduck said:


> My poor cat passed away suddenly today, I miss her so much and I'm at a loss about how to deal with it, it feels too early and raw to start mildly distracting myself but I have finally stopped crying. This thread is bringing me a bit of comfort in the meantime  much love to all your four legged friends x


I'm so sorry.  It's horrible to loose them at any time.  But worse when your not expecting it.  I lost my Louis very suddenly last year.  It was horrendous.  It will hurt like hell.  But it will get easier.  Promise.   x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2018)

(((( muscovyduck ))))


----------



## oryx (Apr 16, 2018)

Sorry to read your sad news muscovyduck.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 16, 2018)

muscovyduck I'm so sorry, how very sad


----------



## smmudge (Apr 16, 2018)

Oh no so sorry to hear that muscovyduck


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Me76 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 16, 2018)

Epona said:


> Can I just say, the worst thing about having indoor only cats is the sometimes volatile substances that get deposited in the litter tray.  *fans self and breathes through mouth*



Ours goes out but likes to do really disgusting smelling shits every so often just to tell us how much she loves us.


----------



## petee (Apr 16, 2018)

so sorry muscovyduck. that's very hard. condolences.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you for all your love everyone, she was 11 but we hadn't had her for that long, she is in cat heaven now singing to the birds and sleeping on soft blankets. 

This sounds weird but having a cat was a big part of my identity? I talked about her all the time. So I'm feeling better for having a look at this thread and reading you all talk about your cats - it's a way of slowly adjusting to the new reality I guess. My cat has gone but other people still have cats experience the happy cat feelings 

Basically if you've got any cat updates this evening, particulary about mischief they've gotten themselves into or cats looking all snug then I'd really appreciate them ❤


----------



## stavros (Apr 16, 2018)

muscovyduck said:


> My poor cat passed away suddenly today, I miss her so much and I'm at a loss about how to deal with it, it feels too early and raw to start mildly distracting myself but I have finally stopped crying. This thread is bringing me a bit of comfort in the meantime  much love to all your four legged friends x



Aw shit. We're thinking of you.


----------



## stavros (Apr 16, 2018)

"Oh hello, it's you. You see my tummy? It's very fluffy isn't it? Wouldn't you like to tickle it? Wouldn't you? Go on, I dare you."


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 16, 2018)

No wai missy, I do not dare, I know what you're like you great furry bully.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 16, 2018)

((( muscovyduck )))
Here is one of the kittens i rescued, Beats, with his new cat housemate, Poncho, who is about 3 years old, in the bed of the dog they also live with who was away when the photo was taken.


----------



## stavros (Apr 16, 2018)

BigTom said:


> ((( muscovyduck )))
> Here is one of the kittens i rescued, Beats, with his new cat housemate, Poncho, who is about 3 years old, in the bed of the dog they also live with who was away when the photo was taken.
> 
> View attachment 132980



Presumably the dog will get told to fuck off when it returns?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2018)

stavros said:


> Presumably the dog will get told to fuck off when it returns?



like so







from here


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 16, 2018)

The girls sat on top of the doors


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 16, 2018)

really sorry to hear your news ((( muscovyduck )))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2018)

muscovyduck said:


> My poor cat passed away suddenly today, I miss her so much and I'm at a loss about how to deal with it, it feels too early and raw to start mildly distracting myself but I have finally stopped crying. This thread is bringing me a bit of comfort in the meantime  much love to all your four legged friends x



I am so sorry. It must be such an absolute shock.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2018)

I found out yesterday that this is my friend's cat.

 

I met him for the first time yesterday. His name is Batcat. He's a very handsome cat. We had some head scritches and he spent a very long time sniffing my hand. I felt his fang against my finger. He has wonderful fangs. He likes to sharpen his claws on luggage and doesn't appreciate it when Sheila the dog wants to play.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 17, 2018)

stavros said:


> Presumably the dog will get told to fuck off when it returns?



Sadly not, the dog has the upper hand in that house (for now, hopefully as beats gets older he'll become dominant and the dog will get in her rightful place).


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 17, 2018)

I’m so sorry about your Cat dying muscovoy. 

They really are the most ridiculous creatures aren’t they.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 17, 2018)

(((muscovyduck )))


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 17, 2018)

muscovyduck said:


> My poor cat passed away suddenly today, I miss her so much and I'm at a loss about how to deal with it, it feels too early and raw to start mildly distracting myself but I have finally stopped crying. This thread is bringing me a bit of comfort in the meantime  much love to all your four legged friends x



So sorry for your loss x


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 18, 2018)

A late bit of condolences muscovyduck - losing a cat is almost ridiculously painful for its human(s) - you have all my sympathy.


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2018)

Missy's ticked off another first this evening. All previous kills have been clean and in tact, whereas the bird she came dashing in with this evening was somewhat lighter than it had once been, decapitated as it was. It's a right fucking struggle to get it off her with only two hands, but eventually she dropped it from her mouth and I was able to shut her in a bedroom whilst I disposed of the corpse.

She's since done several laps of the spot in the kitchen where she dropped it, almost in mourning for its passing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2018)

spring has arrived.

the miniature clouded leopard who lives near the station was out watching people going to the station this morning.

s/he wasn't there accosting people for a fuss this evening, though


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2018)

So... things just keep piling up, a couple of days ago we noticed Sonic had a small lump on the side of his abdomen.  It definitely only just came up, he gets cuddles and stroking every day, we'd have noticed it before if it had been there.

Going to monitor it until early next week then take him to the vet if it is still there.  I think the most likely explanation is a benign lipoma, even so if it is there in a few days we'll need to arrange for it to be surgically removed (lipomas in cats tend to grow and cause discomfort) and biopsied, just in case.  As long as it isn't something more serious, fingers crossed.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 19, 2018)

I was woken up in the night by Ozzie licking my arm.  It was annoying but cute at the same time.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 19, 2018)

With this hot weather, Vic is reacquainting himself with his fave summer lounging spot


----------



## BigTom (Apr 19, 2018)

Over here, Frida is getting her first opportunity to find hers...


----------



## smmudge (Apr 19, 2018)

Dylan conveniently lying in the whole hallway this morning while I was rushing around getting ready

 

And my view now!


----------



## Cloo (Apr 19, 2018)

Vastra just spent the hottest day of the year locked in the shed.  I did wonder where she was, but knew I hadn't opened the cellar lately (where she usually gets stuck). Then when her desperate little mush popped up in the shed window I realised gsv had been in there to get the lawnmower yesterday evening. She truly is a mistress of getting stuck in things (shed, under floorboards, cellar, under a flowerpot).


----------



## stavros (Apr 19, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I was woken up in the night by Ozzie licking my arm.  It was annoying but cute at the same time.



I remember my face being licked as a child when we first got our family cat (she wasn't allowed in bedrooms whilst we were asleep after that), and Missy's punched me in the face to wake me up before.

My next door neighbour told me that Missy climbed in through their open upstairs window yesterday to have a look around the house. One of their cats found her downstairs and went ape shit at her.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 19, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I was woken up in the night by Ozzie licking my arm.  It was annoying but cute at the same time.



If we accidentally leave the door open we’ll be woken either by Bob head butting our faces or Vic trying to fuck our feet - the little devils...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 20, 2018)

Took Molly for her first check up since the diabetes diagnosis.  They were very happy with her.  She's put on a bit of the weight she lost.  I'm feeling a lot more confident with the insulin injections.  
The biggest problem now is catching her.  It has to be done just after food.  And she knows now I'm lurking ready to grab her.   But,  fingers crossed all is good so far.

It was really horrible at the animal hospital.  There's a line of treatment rooms.  And there was a lot of weeping and wailing coming from the one next to ours.  So some poor soul had been given bad news.  Breaks my heart.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 20, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Took Molly for her first check up since the diabetes diagnosis.  They were very happy with her.  She's put on a bit of the weight she lost.  I'm feeling a lot more confident with the insulin injections.
> The biggest problem now is catching her.  It has to be done just after food.  And she knows now I'm lurking ready to grab her.   But,  fingers crossed all is good so far.
> 
> It was really horrible at the animal hospital.  There's a line of treatment rooms.  And there was a lot of weeping and wailing coming from the one next to ours.  So some poor soul had been given bad news.  Breaks my heart.



I’ve seen that in the vet’s waiting room as well. Terrible. When I had to have our Buttons put down one New Year’s Eve I was so glad that no-one else was in the waiting room that morning as I was in absolute pieces afterwards and could barely type in my PIN when paying. I think I was more upset by that than when my old man died...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 20, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> I’ve seen that in the vet’s waiting room as well. Terrible. When I had to have our Buttons put down one New Year’s Eve I was so glad that no-one else was in the waiting room that morning as I was in absolute pieces afterwards and could barely type in my PIN when paying. I think I was more upset by that than when my old man died...


Yes it's horrible.  When I had to take my Louis,  it was an emergency.  So the hospital was closed.  I am so glad it was,   because I was in a right state.  Not sure I would have cared though tbh.  I'm sure if anyone had seen they would have understood.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 20, 2018)

They have a little candle light in our vets waiting room that they put on in if something sad is happening so those in the waiting room know.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 20, 2018)

Me76 said:


> They have a little candle light in our vets waiting room that they put on in if something sad is happening so those in the waiting room know.


That's lovely.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 20, 2018)

My vets used to let you out the back door and pay when you were ready. Took me nearly two weeks once to go back and pay.
In other news....
Took Charlie to vets yesterday with a weepy eye and seems she has chlamydia in it! Incurable as the only stuff that worked has been discontinued. So washing my hands after petting as it can cause eye probs in humans.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 20, 2018)

My lovely Molly.  Sitting by me on the sofa.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 20, 2018)

I was woken the other morning by a cat standing on my chest... then pissing on my face. 

It would have been really funny... if it was someone else it happened to.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 20, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I was woken the other morning by a cat standing on my chest... then pissing on my face.
> 
> It would have been really funny... if it was someone else it happened to.


Sorry but you just made me choke on my fag cos of the laugh.  

Like you said, funnier if it happens to someone else.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 20, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Sorry but you just made me choke on my fag cos of the laugh.
> 
> Like you said, funnier if it happens to someone else.


I'd have pissed my sides if it had happened to anyone else.


----------



## stavros (Apr 20, 2018)

We all know how hard it is being a cat. You're tired all the time, you're prone to wild mood swings, and your stupid human selfishly goes to sleep for eight hours or so every night, depriving you of the attention you deserve.

With that in mind, you have to feel sorry for them in weather like this. Being so fucking furry has its downsides.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 21, 2018)

dropped my girls off at the cat drop centre today. was heart breaking uber journey there. bella was non stop making noises in the car as she doesn't like venturing out the flat. Going to miss them incredibly.  fly out on monday. the flat now feels empty. they are the life of this place. will feel terrible waking up sunday and monday without bella sat on top of me, chloe sat at the foot of the bed and rogue jumping onto the bed at 5 in the morning each morning, circling the pillow and pawing at my face to wake me up for their food. she is my alarm clock.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 21, 2018)

*** FOR SALE ***

 3 x faulty cats - free - will post

Just finished my tea, which was some near perfect boiled new Jersey Royals with "butter"

some fresh, de-podded peas

followed up with a rather nice, but eye wateringly expensive, piece of fillet steak cooked, just about, rare

So there's a fair bit of butter and "blood" (I know it's not blood, but it's red'ish in colour) along with a few tiny "taster bits from the steak left on the plate

Casper came over and had a bit of a sniff - totally ignored it
FiFi had her back to the plate whilst sat on the back of the sofa (where I was eating it) and she totally ignored it
Clive was over by his "tree" waiting for biscuits so couldn't even be arsed to come over and whinge for treats

Any and all of our previous cats would've been snatching food out of my mouth but this lot . . .


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 21, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> *** FOR SALE ***
> 
> 3 x faulty cats - free - will post
> 
> ...


Some people would kill to have cats like that


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 21, 2018)

Our Bob can smell butter from a mile away and will perch himself as close as he can - until you put a wee bit on your finger and let him lick it off


----------



## Epona (Apr 22, 2018)

With Sonic it's eggs, he will sit 3 inches from me with his eyes all big and goggly gradually stretching his neck further and further towards my plate when I am eating eggs.

I have sort of trained him that if he waits until I am finished he can have a bit - that training was initiated after kitten Sonic actually launched himself and landed *on* my plate of eggs on toast.


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2018)

I hope it gets a bit cooler soon and my lap becomes a nicer place to lie, as watching snooker's not the same on your own.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2018)

asked the cattery to send me a pic of the girls. They are huddled together as they are scared. timid girls. I'm just glad they made it to Kent safely. cannot wait to have them back home when I come back from florida


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 22, 2018)

Liked because of huddling together. Not the scared thing, bless em the little beauties. 
(( donkyboy ))


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 22, 2018)

So I ran a power cable to shed out the cat flap last night. Heard some pitiful meows when I went downstairs. Turns out I'd made it one way, out, but not in. Odin isn't great in the meow department so when I hear it I tend to get pretty worried. Luckily he didn't seem to bothered he'd be out all night.

Shortly afterwards I heard an almighty racket and scratching at the door. Our Katniss certainly knows how to be heard. She was in when I came downstairs and had been out 2 mins at most...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 22, 2018)

Milly came in from a two hour stint with bits of her coat glistening. Went to stroke her and stuck to her coat. She's been up a giant conifer in my garden and now smells of pine.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 23, 2018)

Toby's cat platform thingy has a hole in it so he can get to the underneath bit.   He doesn't look too comfortable does he..


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks pretty happy though.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2018)

My flat is full of fur. It gets everywhere. Ziggy is an immensely efficient fur creating/expelling machine.

That is all for now.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 24, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> asked the cattery to send me a pic of the girls. They are huddled together as they are scared. timid girls. I'm just glad they made it to Kent safely. cannot wait to have them back home when I come back from florida



Those are some seriously accusatory faces


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

This isn't good. Woke up this morning and went down to the kitchen (where Ziggy sleeps every night) and instead of having a lively, cheerful, purring cat meet me, he was still asleep on the table top. Since then he's been very lethargic and just wanting to sleep. He doesn't seem in distress and he sounds like he's breathing alright, but just seems unusually tired. He ate most of the food I left our overnight, and he now snoozing on the bed, but this is very unusual behaviour.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

Well, he's really not looking too good. He's super lethargic although he managed to saunter over to get a few treats. I'm taking him to the vets tonight.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 24, 2018)

Sorry editor - hope the vets can get Ziggy zooming again. Might be nothing, might be some raging infection he needs antibiotics for, so worth a check. I don't think they'll be able to give him a pill to stop him shedding fur tho'...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hope all goes well editor and Ziggy is back to his normal self.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 24, 2018)

Poor Ziggy  hope he's on the up again soon.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2018)

get well soon, ziggy


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 24, 2018)

I posted a kitten bed on the recycle board if anyone local to Brixton wants it.  Collection from Barrington Rd sw9.  

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/kitten-bed.358302/


----------



## Epona (Apr 25, 2018)

I wasn't even aware there was a mouse in the flat, but Radar found one and very quickly caught and killed it last night.  He is a great mouser, and doesn't play with them while they are alive - he dived towards a dark corner of the hall, grabbed something, ran into the bedroom with it, put a paw on its hind legs and held its head in his mouth and yanked its head upwards breaking its neck.  Was over in seconds.  I was torn between being impressed and horrified.

editor - good luck with Ziggy


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2018)

scruffy snooze in the sun


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2018)

brighton cat bus







(most Brighton & Hove buses get named after past / present residents)

more here


----------



## BigTom (Apr 27, 2018)

my three playing together this evening


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2018)

BigTom said:


> View attachment 133839
> my three playing together this evening



have you shelved them alphabetically?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 28, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have you shelved them alphabetically?



Frida
Karl
Rosa

So yes


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 28, 2018)

Babs and Bel have been spayed. Babs is fine but Bel is not so good. Phoning vets when it opens. She hasn't eaten, was sick in the night and has hardly moved since she came home


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 28, 2018)

Best wishes to you Mumbles274 and editor for your poorly cats, hope everyone is well soon


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 28, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> brighton cat bus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr.Bishie knew him. Not joking.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 28, 2018)

Photo is old, but this is often the view from my face in the morning. He likes to get up close

 

And here our two are this morning, being equitable as usual ... and kittens for all.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 28, 2018)

Bel has been back to the vets as a precaution. She's had a painkiller injection and how she is seems to just be because of the anaesthetic. She had an enlarged uterus so has had a lot more done to her too.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 28, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Mr.Bishie knew him. Not joking.



Indeed. And a very special feline he was!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 28, 2018)

get well soon, bel


----------



## souljacker (Apr 28, 2018)

First time my boy has sat on the sofa with me:


----------



## souljacker (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 28, 2018)

Bel seems OK, if still a little subdued. Hopefully she'll be back to normally tomorrow


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 30, 2018)

Odin just chilling by the plants. I've no idea how a pack of Tofu ended up in the picture.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 30, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Odin just chilling by the plants. I've no idea how a pack of Tofu ended up in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 134086




He put it there. I saw him do it.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 30, 2018)

My One-eyed cat has lost his meow. 

If he make sure the effort he can manage a croaky mewl but otherwise he’s silent.

I’m worried. It could be something, or nothing. I’ve had a good feel about in his throat but can’t find any obvious lumps. His thyroid doesn’t feel hard or enlarged. He’s not got any symptoms of an upper respiratory infection that might have given him a sore throat.

He’s old, and skinny because he’s old. He eats several times a day (he had roast chicken for his tea yesterday) but he can’t  seem to gain any weight, but he’s not losing any either. He’s fussy, so as soon as he starts to like one type of food, he goes off it again. I have to rotate between several different brands.

The last time he was checked over (November last year) he was in good general health: heart kidneys thyroid all fine.

I’m hoping that he shouted himself hoarse when the house was empty. He’s pretty much deaf so he can’t hear himself roar, so that’s a possibility. Hopefully his meow will come back and I can stop worrying. In the meantime it’s quite nice that he can’t wake me up at dawn with his vocal requests for attention.


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 134086



"OK, that's for you, but you better have some proper meat for me."


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2018)

I came across a single Missy hair the other day, and it's the weirdest shit ever. In one strand, about 10cm long, was divided into three colours: dark, golden, dark again. It's how she gets her curious highlights, but I am really confused as to how one can alter a hair's colour as it grows.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 30, 2018)

Vic working hard


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 30, 2018)

stavros said:


> I came across a single Missy hair the other day, and it's the weirdest shit ever. In one strand, about 10cm long, was divided into three colours: dark, golden, dark again. It's how she gets her curious highlights, but I am really confused as to how one can alter a hair's colour as it grows.



it's a careful bit of evolution so that the hairs show on fabrics of any colour...


----------



## Whagwan (May 1, 2018)

That awkward moment when you go to fist bump your cat but she goes for the high-five


----------



## Mab (May 2, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Gave them some chicken, Karl has lost his bit under the sofa and is trying to retrieve it
> 
> View attachment 126463


Ahhhhh! This is what my Wilbur does however, he scratches bottom of chesterfield from one end, gliding along floor to other end. As everyone here knows STOP!! means nothing


----------



## donkyboy (May 2, 2018)

Flew back from Florida tuesday morning. happy to report the girls were picked up from the cattery drop centre by my neighbour on Monday morning. He took them back to my flat where they spent the day on their own. he took a video of them coming out of the carrier and sent it to me.  it brought a smile on my face to see Bella not coming out of the carrier, then suddenly stand up, do a rapid look left and right then jumping out. She recognised she was in fact back home. . Chloe then came out and walked straight to sniff the food. typical overweight Chloe. Loves to eat . Rogue came out last-same as bella: oh shit, I'm back home look


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 2, 2018)

They are judging the absolute fuck out of you.


----------



## patman post (May 2, 2018)

Still think of domestic cats as murderers of wild life and should be banned as pets. Some places in New Zealand ban domestic cats. Song birds round here are getting rarer year on year. I reckon Hackney should operate a cat curfew and catch and destroy any that are found out after hours...

Fur flies over New Zealand cat ban


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 2, 2018)

0/10


----------



## patman post (May 2, 2018)

patman post said:


> Still think of domestic cats as murderers of wild life and should be banned as pets. Some places in New Zealand ban domestic cats. Song birds round here are getting rarer year on year. I reckon Hackney should operate a cat curfew and catch and destroy any that are found out after hours...
> 
> Fur flies over New Zealand cat ban



Plus they crap in any freshly dug or weeded garden. Unhealthy for children. Wonder if strategically placing cat food laced with rat poison would get rid of them — cats that is, not the children...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 2, 2018)




----------



## donkyboy (May 2, 2018)

patman post said:


> Still think of domestic cats as murderers of wild life and should be banned as pets. Some places in New Zealand ban domestic cats. Song birds round here are getting rarer year on year. I reckon Hackney should operate a cat curfew and catch and destroy any that are found out after hours...
> 
> Fur flies over New Zealand cat ban



please fuck off


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 2, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> They are judging the absolute fuck out of you.



i've always got that impression from donkyboy 's pictures...


----------



## fucthest8 (May 2, 2018)

patman post said:


> Plus they crap in any freshly dug or weeded garden. Unhealthy for children. Wonder if strategically placing cat food laced with rat poison would get rid of them — cats that is, not the children...



I don't mind your opinion - after all, as the famous phrase has it, opinions are like arseholes - but posting them on a thread which is clearly for people who like cats is ... what's the phrase? Oh yeah ... a cunt's game.

A bit like turning up on a the parents sofa thread to tell everyone there that bringing children into the world is irresponsible.

Just cunty.


----------



## patman post (May 2, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> I don't mind your opinion - after all, as the famous phrase has it, opinions are like arseholes - but posting them on a thread which is clearly for people who like cats is ... what's the phrase? Oh yeah ... a cunt's game.
> 
> A bit like turning up on a the parents sofa thread to tell everyone there that bringing children into the world is irresponsible.
> 
> Just cunty.


Nothing at all like turning up on a parents’ thread — we don’t know which kids will grow up to kill, but we do know all cats will decimate wildlife...


----------



## donkyboy (May 2, 2018)

patman post said:


> Plus they crap in any freshly dug or weeded garden. Unhealthy for children. Wonder if strategically placing cat food laced with rat poison would get rid of them — cats that is, not the children...



Cunt. Reported post for trolling.


----------



## Epona (May 2, 2018)

Radar has developed a habit of making cute little "brrrrp??" trilling noises when I bring him food.  It's adorable 

I think even though when cats are ill or in pain they shut down a bit and don't want to eat and lose their appetite entirely, but if treated once they get better I do think they remember what starvation felt like.  Since he's recovered he has been more enthusiastic about most food than ever before in his life.  I'm glad we persevered with treating him and tube feeding when he wasn't right, he's a lovely little thing and means the world to me - and he's back to himself now


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 2, 2018)

Epona said:


> Radar has developed a habit of making cute little "brrrrp??" trilling noises when I bring him food.  It's adorable
> 
> I think even though when cats are ill or in pain they shut down a bit and don't want to eat and lose their appetite entirely, but if treated once they get better I do think they remember what starvation felt like.  Since he's recovered he has been more enthusiastic about most food than ever before in his life.  I'm glad we persevered with treating him and tube feeding when he wasn't right, he's a lovely little thing and means the world to me - and he's back to himself now


----------



## Epona (May 2, 2018)

Thankfully the bald spot on his shoulder where he was shaved for a transdermal Fentanyl patch is also now growing back - it took so long to get even a dusting of fur that I was (once the immediate concern of his ill health was over!) worried he would be bald there forever - but he went through a moult to get his summer coat over the last 7-10 days and it started growing back in really quickly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 2, 2018)

Epona said:


> it took so long to get even a dusting of fur that I was (once the immediate concern of his ill health was over!) worried he would be bald there forever - but he went through a moult to get his summer coat over the last 7-10 days and it started growing back in really quickly.



cats that have been neutered sometimes need a bit of help (hormone shot / pills or something) to re-grow fur


----------



## Epona (May 2, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cats that have been neutered sometimes need a bit of help (hormone shot / pills or something) to re-grow fur



I think he's ok, he's never had any issue moulting tons of fur all over our laundry without going bald   He does both white and black fur, so it's guaranteed to show up on any clothing or upholstery 

The patch on his shoulder was going to be the slowest to grow back because there is not as much blood supply to the skin there as in the throat area (which was the other place he was majorly shaved - from his cheekbones down to his chest (including his whiskers* o_o ), that all started growing back in fairly quickly though).  But the shoulder patch is about half-length now so should come back to full length within a couple of months at most.

* His whiskers are still blunt on the ends where they were shaved off and he pokes me in the face with them when we are cuddling, but they are growing back


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2018)

And I currently have a big pink cat sitting on my right hand while purring and dribbling.  He's lovely too.  I'm not sure what he wants right now, but he's absolutely adorable.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 3, 2018)

I just removed the mother of all ticks from the cheek of one of my cats.






I hate these things!


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2018)

Fuck me your cat had that battery in its cheek?  Cute bug though, thanks for the pics, what are you going to call it?


(j/k, in case that isn't obvious!)


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 3, 2018)

Epona said:


> Fuck me your cat hat that battery in its cheek?  Cute bug though, thanks for the pics, what are you going to call it?
> 
> 
> (j/k, in case that isn't obvious!)


Too late, it's gone. But I didn't waste it, I ate it


----------



## donkyboy (May 3, 2018)

bit of radiator heat for the girlies


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 3, 2018)

Toby toes is getting very long!!


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes is getting very long!!
> 
> View attachment 134361



Just gorgeous   I have a soft spot for kitties that are mostly white with some black spots/patches.


----------



## davesgcr (May 4, 2018)

Just been summoned by my very decent neighbour - his lawn is a carnage site of pigeon feathers ,after about 18 months of effort , Tiger (our tabby) , finally struck lucky with her efforts. 

(she has been firmly spoken to with possible withdrawal of benefits)


----------



## Libertad (May 4, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> Just been summoned by my very decent neighbour - his lawn is a carnage site of pigeon feathers ,after about 18 months of effort , Tiger (our tabby) , finally struck lucky with her efforts.
> 
> (she has been firmly spoken to with possible withdrawal of benefits)



Sanctions for cats.


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> Just been summoned by my very decent neighbour - his lawn is a carnage site of pigeon feathers ,after about 18 months of effort , Tiger (our tabby) , finally struck lucky with her efforts.
> 
> (she has been firmly spoken to with possible withdrawal of benefits)



The average cat response to threats of benefits withdrawal...


----------



## donkyboy (May 4, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> (she has been firmly spoken to with possible withdrawal of benefits)



you would be well advised not to go down this path or I'll start a ''Justice for Tiger'' campaign....


----------



## davesgcr (May 4, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> you would be well advised not to go down this path or I'll start a ''Justice for Tiger'' campaign....



She has basked in the sun all day , no doubt enjoying her conquest. About to be fed. At least it was not a Robin or similar...


----------



## davesgcr (May 4, 2018)

Epona said:


> The average cat response to threats of benefits withdrawal...



Really looks like her too !


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2018)

sunning it up


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2018)

Our annual trip to the vets yesterday for a check-up. He was perfectly happy with her, thankfully.

My preconception was based on my childhood cat, who was petrified of cages, cars, strange places and anyone who wasn't our immediate family. However, Missy almost seems to enjoy being confined to her cage, carried a mile there and back, staring out dogs in the waiting room and then being poked and prodded by another bloke.


----------



## ringo (May 6, 2018)

You know you've pissed your cat off when it climbs a tree and tries to piss on your head [emoji35][emoji82][emoji879]️


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2018)

You wouldn't think someone so calm and placid (see photo below) could then be responsible for the image in the spoiler (don't look if you've just eaten).

 



Spoiler


----------



## purenarcotic (May 7, 2018)

Jangles is loving the sun. And her new pet rock. [emoji53]


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 7, 2018)

Toby toes has been sunning himself all afternoon by the balcony door.  Now wants somewhere a tad cooler.


----------



## smmudge (May 7, 2018)

Good news! We've been feeding Dylan on a wet only diet and it looks like the blood in his wee is clearing up! Now just got to figure out how to brush his teeth


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 7, 2018)

smmudge said:


> Good news! We've been feeding Dylan on a wet only diet and it looks like the blood in his wee is clearing up! Now just got to figure out how to brush his teeth


Firstly get some chain mail gloves.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 7, 2018)

smmudge said:


> Now just got to figure out how to brush his teeth



can vet recommend any food that's better for kitty teeth?

crunchy dry food can be - although if that's causing other problems, not sure it helps

mice are apparently better for cats' teeth than processed cat food - the two mogs i used to live with, the regular mouser had much healthier teeth than the one who was generally too dopey to catch mice (the only time i know he caught a mouse he wanted to keep it as a pet)


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 7, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the only time i know he caught a mouse he wanted to keep it as a pet)


----------



## smmudge (May 8, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> can vet recommend any food that's better for kitty teeth?
> 
> crunchy dry food can be - although if that's causing other problems, not sure it helps



Yeah we were feeding him half wet half dry so he got the crunchy goodness for his teeth. But he's been weeing blood for months now despite a variety of medications/antibiotics, and the vet said that an all wet diet has been shown to be the most effective thing to prevent it. And it seems to be working! 

He doesn't mind us sticking our fingers in his mouth (we've been practising). Bought a starter teeth cleaning kit with meat flavoured toothpaste so going to give him a taste of that later, it also has a little finger brush so that will be the next step.


----------



## AmeliaE (May 8, 2018)

smmudge said:


> Yeah we were feeding him half wet half dry so he got the crunchy goodness for his teeth. But he's been weeing blood for months now despite a variety of medications/antibiotics, and the vet said that an all wet diet has been shown to be the most effective thing to prevent it. And it seems to be working!
> 
> He doesn't mind us sticking our fingers in his mouth (we've been practising). Bought a starter teeth cleaning kit with meat flavoured toothpaste so going to give him a taste of that later, it also has a little finger brush so that will be the next step.



Also, if you just do a few dabs with the brush, that's better than nothing.  Smear that enzyme toothpaste on his gums and call it a good job.  

We had a cat which used to fight brushing (and he was a good fighter) but his issues were so bad that I had to keep trying.  Eventually he started leaning into the toothbrush instead of fighting against it.  He treated it like I was petting him.  So it doesn't have to be traumatic. 

And no matter what the "ideal" is, just a few seconds is better than nothing.


----------



## Grump (May 8, 2018)

Remembered last night that Noah and Jilly hadn't had their flea drops, did it rapidly. We were too late a couple of years ago and had to spend a small fortune on sprays and flea bombs. If you haven't done hours yet I would suggest getting your arse in gear!


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2018)

The virtue of dry food for cats in tooth cleaning lacks any scientific credibility tbh, cats don't chew the biscuits enough for any abrasion of the biscuit on their teeth to occur enough to remove tartar or plaque - even feeding really large kibble size.  When my lot have dry they are on RC Siamese which has the larger size to prevent them scooping large amounts into their massive gobs and swallowing too quickly and barfing it back up (something cats with long muzzles are prone to) - but no cat actually chews dry food, the supposed tooth cleaning benefit is a myth perpetuated by dry food manufacturers.

Probably your best bet is to get some enzyme toothpaste designed for pets (please do not use human products, many contain sorbitol which is highly dangerous to cats and especially dogs) - start by getting them to lick a dab off your finger like a treat.  Even getting it in their mouths is a good first step 

EDIT: Be aware though that even with the best care, some cats seem genetically predisposed to gingivitis and tooth re-absorption (or in some cases even worse gum problems) and some breeds are more prone to this than others.  For example, all my boys are around the same age (9 months between the oldest and youngest), they are all middle-aged now.  They've been on the same diet and treated the same in terms of dental care and brushing throughout their lives.

The 2 OSH (Sonic and Jakey) who are related have had multiple dental surgeries and most of their teeth are now gone.  Sonic's cousin Tolly (who lives with a friend of mine) had most of his teeth out by the age of 5.  Radar who is unrelated to them has never had a bad tooth, a gum problem, or dental surgery yet.

It's one of those problems that unfortunately even good breeders find it difficult to eliminate - there's no genetic test for that readily available yet, and it's something that rears its head long after breeding age (given that most responsible breeders will tend to neuter and retire at an early age for health and wellbeing - so they are usually bred long before any congenital dental issues have started to surface)


----------



## Cloo (May 9, 2018)

Can Haz sunny patch


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2018)

Cloo said:


> Can Haz sunny patch
> 
> View attachment 134830



I love that   "Oooh the sunlight - and people get to admire my fluffy belly twice (waits to capture the first hand that approaches fluffy belly!)"


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2018)

popped up when food arrived at table 
for some reason she loves vegan cheese
(for cheese and beans / beans and cheese enthusiasts i put cheese then beans then cheese!)


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

Ziggy in the bath


----------



## Cloo (May 9, 2018)

He is a natural in front of the camera!


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2018)

Missy had her first psycho moment in a couple of weeks earlier, with my ankles a particular attraction. Two minutes shut in the spare room - her, not me - seemed to calm her down very quickly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2018)

Epona said:


> The virtue of dry food for cats in tooth cleaning lacks any scientific credibility tbh,



oh

more mousies, then?


----------



## izz (May 9, 2018)

stavros said:


> Missy had her first psycho moment in a couple of weeks earlier, with my ankles a particular attraction. Two minutes shut in the spare room - her, not me - seemed to calm her down very quickly.


read something recently about psychokitties, apparently they benefit from a game of KILLSOMETHINGFUCKAAAAAS like a toy on a whippystick followed by a sedate bowl of something when they're in attack mode.

I'm hoping our own psychokitty's bouts of armbiting at 03:00 will be cured by leaving something down for madam when we go to bed.


----------



## moose (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Ziggy in the bath
> 
> View attachment 134848


Wow! He's grown into a very beautiful cat.


----------



## donkyboy (May 10, 2018)

can anyone recommend a good pet insurance company? might consider taking out insurance for my girls


----------



## BigTom (May 10, 2018)

My three having a mid morning nap, Frida using Rosa as a pillow


----------



## colacubes (May 10, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> can anyone recommend a good pet insurance company? might consider taking out insurance for my girls


Animal Friends have been good for me. Reasonably cheap and paid out promptly when I had to make a claim.


----------



## Me76 (May 10, 2018)

I use healthy pets who are good value and lovely customer service.  Not made a claim with them though


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2018)

Missy's on Pet Plan, although I haven't had to employ them yet.


----------



## hegley (May 11, 2018)

Not sure this is as good a hiding spot as Felix thinks.


----------



## donkyboy (May 11, 2018)

Was in bed eating bag of fruit salad and black jacks. Chloe was sat there twitching her nose wanting in on the action. held one up to her nose. she tried to bite it and gave it a few licks. I took it away as was not going to let her eat it. gave it a quick wipe and ate it myself. not going to let a fruit salad go to waste


----------



## Poi E (May 11, 2018)

Old Buster our Croydon tom has been losing weight and panting a bit so we've had some blood tests done. Always knew with his rough background he was on borrowed time but hoping it's a bit longer. Great playmate and he does blokey stuff like fart on me.


----------



## fishfinger (May 11, 2018)

Fingers crossed for Buster


----------



## trabuquera (May 11, 2018)

Long may Buster fart.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 11, 2018)

Hope all goes well Poi E


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2018)

Irony is a cat sitting on the fence.


----------



## Epona (May 12, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> can anyone recommend a good pet insurance company? might consider taking out insurance for my girls



I use Petplan - with my recent MASSIVE claim for Radar's treatment (£6,500) they dealt direct with the vet, the only thing I had to do was check and sign the forms that were printed out for me at the vet hospital.

My little sweetheart was in and out of hospital with surgery and complications, having my vet just print out something for me to sign rather than having to find the money (£6.5k  ) and claim it back afterwards was really useful.

I did put some cash up front at the first visit (the usual fee for a consultation) but that was taken into account and I was sent a final bill for the excess that that insurance hadn't covered after all the claims had been processed - that was awesome, the last thing I needed or would have been able to cope with was any *more* stress from claiming for the initial surgery, then the first time he went back into hospital, then the second time - vet and Petplan sorted it all out between themselves.  We ended up paying an excess and stuff that wasn't covered of about £1.1k or thereabouts.

I should say though, insurance is something you should get when they are young.  If they aren't little when you start, the premiums will be high and you might be better off putting £10-£20 per cat every month into a jar or a bank account for vet bills.

EDIT: Oh Nate used to have a moan every month when he looked at his bank statement - "why the fuck are we paying for pet insurance?"  Not heard a peep out of him since they stumped up thousands towards Radar's surgery and aftercare.  I think that is one disagreement we will never have again.

The best reward is my little cat being well and a furry horror once again, but having Petplan and the vet deal with the claims between them was really good, I am not sure I was in any fit state to fill out claim forms during Radar's health problems - could concentrate on helping him to get well (which wasn't wait and see, it was 5 liquid feeds a day 4 hours apart, sterilisation of equipment in between, care of the stoma and bandaging, and trips to and from the vet and sometimes stays in hospital - and yeah I visited him in hospital - basically it was not easy for me and I was exhausted).

The most valuable thing about having insurance was that the treatment he had was based around his prognosis and welfare, rather than cost.  We didn't have to make any decisions with our finances in the driving seat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2018)

Epona said:


> I use Petplan - with my recent MASSIVE claim for Radar's treatment (£6,500) they dealt direct with the vet, the only thing I had to do was check and sign the forms that were printed out for me at the vet hospital.
> 
> My little sweetheart was in and out of hospital with surgery and complications, having my vet just print out something for me to sign rather than having to find the money (£6.5k  ) and claim it back afterwards was really useful.
> 
> ...



That's good to read Epona. We are with pet plan as well and have wondered about switching to someone cheaper, but that certainly makes me inclined to stay.


----------



## Me76 (May 12, 2018)

I've only had to claim on pet insurance once. My old nuttacat had calcium stones and they put him under for an X-ray to find out what it was, called me while he was still under once they knew to get my permission to operate but I couldn't get to the phone.  So he had to go back two days later for the actual op (I felt so guilty about that).  

But while he was in for the op they checked I was insured and did his teeth that were a bit dodgy because teeth aren't normally covered, so I got another £100 covered.  The vet was awesome, and they know how to play the system. If you have a good one 

With the antibiotics and two operations it was £4K of work.


----------



## BigTom (May 13, 2018)

Karl enjoying the warmth and roughness of the patio stones this morning  He thinks he faced down another cat at the cat flap today, I was quite proud he didn't back away when the other cat came up to it (propped open to encourage them to start going in/out using it whilst I continue to try to be able to pick at least one of them up to shove them through it when it's closed so they get the idea that they can push it open). There was no hissing or anything from either cat, but when I leant forward from my chair and gave the other cat a good hard stare, that was when it left.


----------



## Epona (May 13, 2018)

If there isn't already a website filled with pictures of cats sleeping on the TV remote, then there should be.

*if there isn't, then it's my idea, I called bagsies, I own it now.  It's 2018 though, someone will have thought of this already.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 13, 2018)

An interesting article about someone proposing controls on outdoor cats to save wildlife (especially birds).  Discuss.  

The Moral Cost of Cats      |     Science | Smithsonian


----------



## hegley (May 13, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> An interesting article about someone proposing controls on outdoor cats to save wildlife (especially birds).  Discuss.
> 
> The Moral Cost of Cats	  |	 Science | Smithsonian


Jury's out in the UK: Cats and Birds | Are Cats Causing Bird Declines? - The RSPB - interesting stat about how many prey are birds versus other (55 million of 275 million). Our two cats certainly bring home way more mice than birds.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 13, 2018)

hegley said:


> Jury's out in the UK: Cats and Birds | Are Cats Causing Bird Declines? - The RSPB - interesting stat about how many prey are birds versus other (55 million of 275 million). Our two cats certainly bring home way more mice than birds.



They probably keep the bird kills secret from you.


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2018)

Stupid cat went through the whole ~4 hours of Eurovision without getting her arse off her chair and coming to sit on my lap.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2018)

stavros said:


> Stupid cat went through the whole ~4 hours of Eurovision without getting her arse off her chair and coming to sit on my lap.


Stupid cat has taste in telly. I wouldn't sit on your lap if you were watching that.


----------



## donkyboy (May 13, 2018)

If I was a cat and was forced to watch EV, I'd pack my bags and look for a new human flat mate.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> If I was a cat and was forced to watch EV, I'd pack my bags and look for a new human flat mate.


Stupid cat last night.


----------



## pogofish (May 14, 2018)

She spent most of Saturday lounging in the coolest spot in the garden:


----------



## colacubes (May 14, 2018)

Found an eviscerated baby bird in the garden this morning


----------



## Me76 (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Calamity1971 (May 14, 2018)

I'll just lie in here and chill.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 14, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'll just lie in here and chill.
> View attachment 135355



you seem to have a kitteh plant


----------



## hegley (May 14, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Found an eviscerated baby bird in the garden this morning


Two mice and a baby bird in the last 20 hours  - some days I really struggle to love the furry psychos.


----------



## Libertad (May 14, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'll just lie in here and chill.



And have a smoke.


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'll just lie in here and chill.
> View attachment 135355



Those are some fuck-off evils they're giving you.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 14, 2018)

hegley said:


> Two mice and a baby bird in the last 20 hours  - some days I really struggle to love the furry psychos.


I've just fitted an exhaust to a car, which hasn't moved from its spot outside the house for a month or so. Underneath the car I found 4 dead rats (uneaten), the remains of 2 blackbirds and the tail of a mouse.

A few weeks ago, Bob was scratching at the window, and pranced in, all proud of himself, with a rat that was almost the size of him, in his mouth. He played with it for an hour, then got bored with it and dropped it at my feet.
It seems none of them will eat rat, but they have no issues killing them... Good cats!


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 14, 2018)

stavros said:


> Those are some fuck-off evils they're giving you.


Ha, it does look like that. she was actually nodding off. Although the dog got hissed at when she tried to nudge her. Pooch was a bit puzzled at the sleeping arrangements.


----------



## Poi E (May 14, 2018)

Well buster has a hyperactive thyroid gland, so some pills going forward should help. Vet suspects he is much older than we thought, around 15. Doing well, really.


----------



## KatyF (May 15, 2018)

Took Delilah for another check up this morning, weight has stabilised and blood pressure still coming down so all good. Another check up in a month (!) to see how her thyroid is going.

When I got to the vets one of the nurses was scrubbing blood from the steps outside and as I was leaving someone was bringing in a very injured dog. Quite upsetting.


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'll just lie in here and chill.
> View attachment 135355



What time of year does that variety flower?


----------



## donkyboy (May 15, 2018)

woke up past 1 am this morning after being unable to move my right leg. opened this eyes to find chloe and bella sat between my legs. Chloe using my right thigh as a pillow while bella was asleep over the lower part of the leg:





Gave them a little while then couldn't take the weight. Had to move the leg so did so. they both moved. I fell back asleep. Woke up a little later after again finding my leg movement hindered. look and see Chloe had now shifted to using my left leg as a pillow while bella was still using the right. I just couldn't take it anymore so had to nudge the girls away onto the bottom of the bed


----------



## Cloo (May 15, 2018)

Getting ready for bed and Vastra nosed the bedroom door open, wandered in, sat down by the window and sauntered out again, with a brief 'Mrowp!' thrown in our direction. It was like 'This was your evening cat inspection, Kthanksbai!' Peculiar cat.


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2018)

Molly hasn't been eating or drinking that much at all for the last week or more
hope it's the warm weather as bit concerned!


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2018)

Cloo said:


> 'Mrowp!'



chloe makes that sound alot-mainly when she spots a moth/daddy long legs and wants me to pick her up and lift her to the ceiling or wall so she can try catch it. always wondered how you put that sound into words. Now I know.


----------



## davesgcr (May 16, 2018)

Tiger the Tabby had to go to the vet for annual vaccination and general check. Told to reduce food intake as she is 4.4 kilos when she should be around 4 kilos. 

To say that she is not happy is the understatement of the year.


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> Tiger the Tabby had to go to the vet for annual vaccination and general check. Told to reduce food intake as she is 4.4 kilos when she should be around 4 kilos.
> 
> To say that she is not happy is the understatement of the year.



put her in a cattery for a week.  weight will come down. chloe was just over 7. vet said she is way over weight especially for a 3 year old.  after 10 days in cattery while I was in florida, she was down to 6.4.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 16, 2018)

lamb1979 and i are a Bit freaked out!! Moe has just brought this in through the cat flap!! Been for a look out back and there is some dumped rubbish that has been there for ages that someone has disturbed. Luckily she doesnt seem to have eaten any but the bag is perforated and there is a little hole in it. Have rung vets for advice but just wierded out. Why would she want to pick it up ans bring it home? And who leaves a bag in of poison laying around? Cant say ive ever noticed an issue with rats out the back.. Too many cats and too many dogs being walked too


----------



## stavros (May 16, 2018)

Given Missy's propensity to steal socks from washing lines and leave them scattered around the house, it took me about ten minutes and three passages through the hallway when I got home this evening to realise there was a thoroughly dead bird lying there. I think that's the first time she's brought something in without me being there*, as she seemed to have forgotten about it when I arrived.

*Unless I haven't yet found her secret stash of corpses.


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> lamb1979 and i are a Bit freaked out!! Moe has just brought this in through the cat flap!! Been for a look out back and there is some dumped rubbish that has been there for ages that someone has disturbed. Luckily she doesnt seem to have eaten any but the bag is perforated and there is a little hole in it. Have rung vets for advice but just wierded out. Why would she want to pick it up ans bring it home? And who leaves a bag in of poison laying around? Cant say ive ever noticed an issue with rats out the back.. Too many cats and too many dogs being walked too
> 
> View attachment 135527



shocking thing to dump


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 16, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> lamb1979 and i are a Bit freaked out!! Moe has just brought this in through the cat flap!! Been for a look out back and there is some dumped rubbish that has been there for ages that someone has disturbed. Luckily she doesnt seem to have eaten any but the bag is perforated and there is a little hole in it. Have rung vets for advice but just wierded out. Why would she want to pick it up ans bring it home? And who leaves a bag in of poison laying around? Cant say ive ever noticed an issue with rats out the back.. Too many cats and too many dogs being walked too
> 
> View attachment 135527


Don't worry. Your cat will be fine.... But that's fucking outrageous! Whoever dumped that should be beaten within an inch of their life, then the final inch should be taken away with the rat poison!
One of my parents' cats died a few weeks ago from eating poison that one of the neighbours put down to kill a fox... wankers!


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 16, 2018)

On a brighter note... Cat vs Laser. 

I bought a new toy to annoy the furry rabble. Dora (Doorstop) seems to like it an awful lot, but it seems the laser is considerably brighter than her!  



Excuse the video, it was filmed on a potato.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 17, 2018)

Moe is fine this morning


----------



## Epona (May 17, 2018)

Mumbles274 - that bag looks pretty much full so try not to worry too much - but do keep an eye on Moe for a few days, as anticoagulants (such as Bromadiolone) can take a few days to have an effect, if you notice any weakness or lethargy or bruising/bleeding go to the vet.  I do think it's unlikley though as the bag seems pretty full.

Whoever dumped that is an idiot though, that could be fatal if ingested in any quantity.


----------



## lamb1979 (May 17, 2018)

Epona said:


> Mumbles274 - that bag looks pretty much full so try not to worry too much - but do keep an eye on Moe for a few days, as anticoagulants (such as Bromadiolone) can take a few days to have an effect, if you notice any weakness or lethargy or bruising/bleeding go to the vet.  I do think it's unlikley though as the bag seems pretty full.
> 
> Whoever dumped that is an idiot though, that could be fatal if ingested in any quantity.



Our concern was if she had dragged it in through the night all 6 of them could of eaten some of it..apparently it smells sweet, like peanut butter to animals


----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2018)

its been over 3 years and rogue is back to climbing the net curtain:







the last time she did this was over three years while a kitten. she massacred it. stopped me having a net curtain in my bedroom until a few months ago


----------



## colacubes (May 17, 2018)

There’s an identicat in our garden   Did a double take thinking it was mine till I spotted the eye colour was different.

 

I suspect this might be the reason why Mash has been coming home covered in scabs and cuts as there’s a new car in the hood  Mine is a bit of a bully to other cats. He’s neutered but has Tom cat tendencies as it was done relatively late when he was taken to Battersea. Has anyone got any chill out tips? He’s ace and loving towards humans but a total arsehole to other living things


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2018)

A tiny scrap of chicken fell on the kitchen floor as I was cooking earlier. At least I think it hit the floor before disappearing down Missy's throat.


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2018)

Neither cat is supposed to be on the table. One cat doesn't give a shit about our rules


----------



## trabuquera (May 17, 2018)

Hahahahaha
Genghis: I _know _I shouldn't do this, but you can forgive me, can't you, please? *sad eyes*
Empress Funny Face: Fetch me my treats you minion


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> its been over 3 years and rogue is back to climbing the net curtain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she has a point about net curtains


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Hahahahaha
> Genghis: I _know _I shouldn't do this, but you can forgive me, can't you, please? *sad eyes*
> Empress Funny Face: Fetch me my treats you minion


You are absolutely spot on. It is totally their personalities in one photo


----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2018)

Manter said:


> I think she has a point about net curtains



when your bedroom over-looks a primary school playground.....

i'm tired of having to be careful... the living no net curtains. bedroom is a must for me.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 17, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> when your bedroom over-looks a primary school playground.....
> 
> i'm tired of having to be careful... the living no net curtains. bedroom is a must for me.



What about blinds?


----------



## Manter (May 17, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> when your bedroom over-looks a primary school playground.....
> 
> i'm tired of having to be careful... the living no net curtains. bedroom is a must for me.


Window film? 

I know they are practical, I just hate them


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2018)

Jakey has a large (about the size of a 20p coin, which is large even on a cat with a head roughly the size of Jupiter) patch on his chin where it looks like he's had a load of fur ripped out.

I am blaming both him and Sonic for this, since it is probably caused by an argument over who gets today's favoured position on the back of the sofa.

Jakey seems in good spirits and the patch looks raw but is clean so I am just going to keep an eye on it - there's no sign of abscess or infection or anything - just looks like someone has ripped a patch of fur out and it's bled a little.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 18, 2018)

Manter said:


> Neither cat is supposed to be on the table. One cat doesn't give a shit about our rules



Love this pair...those expressions are brilliant.....


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2018)

I arrived home to find feathers all over the lounge, but I'm buggered if I can find a body anywhere.


----------



## Whagwan (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Epona (May 19, 2018)

Whagwan said:


>



I don't even... how in the... rubber cat...


----------



## May Kasahara (May 19, 2018)

Whagwan said:


>



Moebius cat  I was just thinking about her the other day, lovely mog.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Epona (May 19, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 135834



That gave me a great laugh - "This is where the human puts plant offerings and tends them.  This is where I destroy plant offerings and settle down for a nap knowing that all is right again with the world"


----------



## Whagwan (May 20, 2018)

Epona said:


> I don't even... how in the... rubber cat...



I should say, this isn't stretching or some other pose.  This was how I found her sleeping.  I have no idea how this could be comfortable...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 20, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> I should say, this isn't stretching or some other pose.  This was how I found her sleeping.  I have no idea how this could be comfortable...



It's the elastic cat spine innit....

What Makes Cats So Flexible? | Catster


----------



## Epona (May 20, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> It's the elastic cat spine innit....



My Jakey often sleeps in odd positions, but that above ^ is turned up to 11


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 20, 2018)

Toby and Molly haven't visited lately.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 20, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby and Molly haven't visited lately.
> 
> View attachment 135936
> 
> View attachment 135937




Awwww....love these two...
Look at Molly and her dainty pose...paws...


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 20, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Awwww....love these two...
> Look at Molly and her dainty pose...paws...


Toby's the devil cat.  But Molly really is a loving soul.  She's so gentle bless her.


----------



## trabuquera (May 20, 2018)

How are you and she getting on with the insulin injecting xsunnysuex? Hope she is adapting. So so beautiful!


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 20, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> How are you and she getting on with the insulin injecting xsunnysuex? Hope she is adapting. So so beautiful!


It's going ok thanks.  Was very taunting at first.  My hand was shaking every time I had to do it.   But I've gotten used to it now.   Last check up it wasn't controlling the diabetes.  So I had to double the dose.
Molly must be feeling better as we see a lot more of her these days.
I was scared stiff at first.  But it's really not that bad.


----------



## stavros (May 20, 2018)

Missy jumped up on my chest as soon as I woke this morning, as happens nine times out of ten. She was very happy, but I could see her wretching, so I thought, fuck this, you are not going to chunder all over my face.

I later found her nibbling on some grass, I presume to make herself vomit up whatever it was causing her issues. It's all stopped now, so I presume she's deposited it somewhere outside.

After such a morning, one needs to sleep.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 20, 2018)

Anyone else buy theirs cat yogurt? I thought it was hilarious when I saw it in the supermarket, but bought some and they go crazy for it. Like liquidish Dreamies...howevet the huge advantage it has over Dreamies is that they can be fussy fussy buggers with their wet food. Pour this stuff in to a tired looking bowl of wet they may have eaten the jelly/gravy off and it's clean bowels all round. Fuck knows what they put in it!


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 20, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Anyone else by theirs cat yogurt? I thought it was hilarious when I saw it in the supermarket, but bought some and they go crazy for it. Like liquidish Dreamies...howevet the huge advantage it has over Dreamies is that they can be fussy fussy buggers with their wet food. Pour this stuff in to a tired looking bowl of wet they may have eaten the jelly/gravy off and it's clean bowels all round. Fuck knows what they put in it!
> 
> View attachment 135953


Yep, mine love it.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 20, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Pour this stuff in to a tired looking bowl of wet they may have eaten the jelly/gravy off *and it's clean bowels all round.* Fuck knows what they put in it!


----------



## donkyboy (May 20, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Anyone else buy theirs cat yogurt? I thought it was hilarious when I saw it in the supermarket, but bought some and they go crazy for it. Like liquidish Dreamies...howevet the huge advantage it has over Dreamies is that they can be fussy fussy buggers with their wet food. Pour this stuff in to a tired looking bowl of wet they may have eaten the jelly/gravy off and it's clean bowels all round. Fuck knows what they put in it!
> 
> View attachment 135953



chloe loves it. bella and rogue ignore it.


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> It's going ok thanks.  Was very taunting at first.  My hand was shaking every time I had to do it.   But I've gotten used to it now.   Last check up it wasn't controlling the diabetes.  So I had to double the dose.
> Molly must be feeling better as we see a lot more of her these days.
> I was scared stiff at first.  But it's really not that bad.



So glad to hear that, I understand completely because I was terrified at first when I was tube feeding Radar.  Even though I'd had a tutorial session at the vets, a set of printed instructions, and a 24 hour vet clinic that I could phone... and Nate does PEG feeds at work, but it was mostly me doing it at home with a creature that has no hope of understanding what is going on or why.  Fortunately he is very easy to handle and very forgiving.


----------



## Libertad (May 21, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> it's clean bowels all round.



That's a blessing then.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 21, 2018)

Epona said:


> Fortunately he is very easy to handle and very forgiving.



nate or radar?


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> nate or radar?



Radar, Nate's a nightmare


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 21, 2018)

This a nice spot 
 
And it's mine only


----------



## donkyboy (May 21, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> This a nice spot
> View attachment 136016
> And it's mine only
> View attachment 136017



so cute


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 21, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> This a nice spot
> View attachment 136016
> And it's mine only
> View attachment 136017



has the fluffy one really got more tail than kitty?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 21, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> has the fluffy one really got more tail than kitty


Yep  shes tiny, all tail and big paws, whereas Charlie the mum is all arse and tiny paws.
She's affectionately known as Charlie shit tail.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2018)

Guess I’m not reading any more tonight.


----------



## Fez909 (May 22, 2018)

Accidentally bought some dog biscuits instead of cat kibble. Can I feed it to the cats anyway?


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Accidentally bought some dog biscuits instead of cat kibble. Can I feed it to the cats anyway?



Not a good idea, cat food is higher protein content and more taurine, both of which are necessary for health, their dietary needs are quite different - can you swap it?


----------



## Fez909 (May 23, 2018)

Epona said:


> Not a good idea, cat food is higher protein content and more taurine, both of which are necessary for health, their dietary needs are quite different - can you swap it?


Nope, I opened it before I realised.

I read about the taurine and protein thing. Surely 1 bag won't do much harm? They get their normal wet good as well...


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Nope, I opened it before I realised.
> 
> I read about the taurine and protein thing. Surely 1 bag won't do much harm? They get their normal wet good as well...



They'll almost certainly end up with the rampant shits due to it having a higher carb content than what they are used to :/


----------



## Fez909 (May 23, 2018)

Epona said:


> They'll almost certainly end up with the rampant shits due to it having a higher carb content than what they are used to :/


Fuck that then...their shit's bad enough


----------



## High Voltage (May 23, 2018)

Feed DOG biscuits to a cat  - good luck with that


----------



## colacubes (May 23, 2018)

Current view from bed.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2018)

Well - update on Radar:

He's doing REALLY well - he's back to normal (except will barely touch dry food, but he's eating wet enthusiastically!
I think he's nearly back at his target weight now, his spine and ribs are no longer sticking out - he feels normal healthy weight and size again, finally, after what in total (to get him back to where he was) has been a 4 month odyssey 

Some history:
Late January: diagnosed with ear polyps - has been bleeding from ears and in distress
7th Feb: bilateral ventral bulla osteotomy surgery to remove them and remove tissue they were growing from
9th Feb: brought him home
10th Feb: he ate a little food
12th Feb: hadn't eaten for 2 days so back to the vet hospital for emergency admission: with the fast before surgery his weight had dropped to around 2.8kg (3.6kg usual weight), looked like a famine victim, and he was dehydrated, was put on IV support 
17th Feb: Radar was discharged to my care with a plastic oesophagostomy tube fitted, from this point on I was syringing liquid feed into it to keep him alive while he recovered
17th Feb-1st March: Very little eaten of his own accord, the occasional few mouthfuls, the rest by tube feed
2nd March: Radar brought up a furball and with it the bottom end of his feeding tube - we rushed him to the vet hospital late at night but on the way he managed to lacerate his own mouth with his claws (because the end of the tube was gone - he'd bitten the end off - and the remaining portion was now dangling in the back of his mouth rather than seated in his oesophagus and he was scratching at his mouth), turned up with Radar covered in blood
4th March: Radar back home with about 30 stitches in his mouth and a new feeding tube inserted
5th March: The contrary little sod starts eating a little
7th March: The feeding tube has a kink in it, in the finger-trap suture holding it in place - not something we can deal with ourselves as the suture may need to be redone.  Back up to the vet hospital. Weight up to 3.1kg
9th March: The tube has kinked again, this time went to local vet to get the suture sorted out, Radar has started to panic in his carrier in the taxi on long journeys.  He is eating a little at this point though, maybe half a pouch of food a day.
13th March: Ate 2 pouches of wet food (so nearly a full amount for his weight + some gain)
19th March: Has been eating a weight maintenance amount of food for a week more or less, so feeding tube is removed
21st March: Hole in throat has healed up.  Still bald from cheekbones to chest, a shaved bit on the shoulder where he had a transdermal opiate patch, and both front legs bald from where they were shaved for IV lines
30th March: Fur starting to grow back, a small amount of weight gain but not a lot
23rd May: Seems to be back to normal healthy weight (he's always been a little skinny mind you, but finally not being able to *see* his ribs despite his fur is fantastic!)  Also his shaved patches have grown back in to the point where you wouldn't be able to see where he had been shaved unless you knew 

2 surgeries, 3 hospital stays totalling 8 nights, £6.5k in bills, Radar back to full health and Petplan paying most of the bill - priceless


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2018)

: purr :


----------



## hegley (May 23, 2018)

Having catflap woes  . We moved house at the beginning of April and after keeping the cats in for a couple of weeks installed our old catflap. Cats happy, humans happy. But it turns out that the new neighbourhood has quite a big cat population, and our two, being the new kits on the block, are getting bullied. It's got to the stage now where a strange cat(s) is coming upstairs in the middle of the night and having full-on screaming fights with ours  . So we've replaced the old catflap with a new microchip reading one. Trouble is one of our cats can't get used to the click as it reads his microchip and won't use it to come in - he's happy to go out of it but once he's out he's stuck there. 

Has anyone else had this issue or has any words of wisdom on how to persuade him it's in his own best interests to use it? We've tried tempting him through with Dreamies etc. to no avail.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 23, 2018)

hegley said:


> Having catflap woes  . We moved house at the beginning of April and after keeping the cats in for a couple of weeks installed our old catflap. Cats happy, humans happy. But it turns out that the new neighbourhood has quite a big cat population, and our two, being the new kits on the block, are getting bullied. It's got to the stage now where a strange cat(s) is coming upstairs in the middle of the night and having full-on screaming fights with ours  . So we've replaced the old catflap with a new microchip reading one. Trouble is one of our cats can't get used to the click as it reads his microchip and won't use it to come in - he's happy to go out of it but once he's out he's stuck there.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue or has any words of wisdom on how to persuade him it's in his own best interests to use it? We've tried tempting him through with Dreamies etc. to no avail.
> 
> View attachment 136136




Liked for the lovely cuddled up kittehs....
Not the bully cat  
or cat flap problem....


----------



## Whagwan (May 23, 2018)

We can't have a chip flap as it is in a patio door so has to be low profile, have caught a couple in the house and we had to take Reba to the vet a few weeks back after a nasty bite on her tail.  To deal with local bully cats I've taken to setting it to 'entry only' when I'm at work and leaving a loaded and pumped super soaker by the door.

Only caught one so far but after a harmless soaking with no escape I'm pretty sure we won't be seeing it again.


----------



## donkyboy (May 23, 2018)

hegley said:


> Having catflap woes  . We moved house at the beginning of April and after keeping the cats in for a couple of weeks installed our old catflap. Cats happy, humans happy. But it turns out that the new neighbourhood has quite a big cat population, and our two, being the new kits on the block, are getting bullied. It's got to the stage now where a strange cat(s) is coming upstairs in the middle of the night and having full-on screaming fights with ours  . So we've replaced the old catflap with a new microchip reading one. Trouble is one of our cats can't get used to the click as it reads his microchip and won't use it to come in - he's happy to go out of it but once he's out he's stuck there.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue or has any words of wisdom on how to persuade him it's in his own best interests to use it? We've tried tempting him through with Dreamies etc. to no avail.
> 
> View attachment 136136



really not a fan of chipped cat flaps. in an emergency they are useless if the cat tries to run in at speed as it wont be able to read the chip quick enough. one of my work colleagues cat died when it was chased by a dog. it came in at speed and hit the flap which didn't open as it was sprinting too fast. the cat died as a result. if they didnt have the stupid chip on it, the poor thing would still be alive.


----------



## hegley (May 23, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> really not a fan of chipped cat flaps. in an emergency they are useless if the cat tries to run in at speed as it wont be able to read the chip quick enough. one of my work colleagues cat died when it was chased by a dog. it came in at speed and hit the flap which didn't open as it was sprinting too fast. the cat died as a result. if they didnt have the stupid chip on it, the poor thing would still be alive.


   that's terrible. The poor kitty. 
I don't really know what the alternative is for us at the moment. The kits are getting really distressed about the intruder(s) - they're becoming cautious just wandering about their own house.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2018)

Sonic was on the desk and my hand brushed his face while I was moving the mouse.  There was some slow-blinking, he rubbed his head on my hand a little, then a loud purr started and he slow-blinked some more - and then he was climbing onto my lap, pressing his sweet little head against my face - lovely lovely cat 

(He's also starting to look a little bit paler grey around his chops, he's 12 now, starting to look like an older cat)


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2018)

I bumped into two of my regular furry acquaintances yesterday on the walk to work. One of them is always so chuffed to see me, complete with back-rolling in the dirt. The other, who I think might live with her, has always been a bit more aloof, but he's gradually warmed to me over the months. Anyway, yesterday, Ginge turned up as I'm stroking Pinkie (collar colour) and demands some attention for himself. One hand each isn't enough, so it descends into a roly-poly "fight", with them seeming to bite one another's throats as I walk off.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 24, 2018)

Spotted one of the colony that mine were rescued from just now. He/she is tiny, I want them all


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2018)

stavros said:


> I bumped into two of my regular furry acquaintances yesterday on the walk to work. One of them is always so chuffed to see me, complete with back-rolling in the dirt. The other, who I think might live with her, has always been a bit more aloof, but he's gradually warmed to me over the months. Anyway, yesterday, Ginge turned up as I'm stroking Pinkie (collar colour) and demands some attention for himself. One hand each isn't enough, so it descends into a roly-poly "fight", with them seeming to bite one another's throats as I walk off.



Ginge came up to me on his own today and started hugging my leg. He was fucking soaking too, I think having rolled in the wet grass. Thankfully no one noticed the paw-print on my work trousers.


----------



## Fez909 (May 25, 2018)

The rain (I'm assuming) is driving the cats wild today. Never seen them so animated before. They usually get up, eat then sleep til afternoon, but they've been non stop all morning. Jinx has been attacking my shoes, which is annoying. He did look cute at one point when he looked like he was trying them on  Was too fast to get a pic, but I did catch him on a break between mad dashes...


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> The rain (I'm assuming) is driving the cats wild today. Never seen them so animated before. They usually get up, eat then sleep til afternoon, but they've been non stop all morning. Jinx has been attacking my shoes, which is annoying. He did look cute at one point when he looked like he was trying them on  Was too fast to get a pic, but I did catch him on a break between mad dashes...
> 
> View attachment 136315



He's adorable!!! Has he ever stuck his head right into a shoe and kind of got stuck and staggered about requiring rescue?  Radar has (oh Radar bless him).


----------



## Fez909 (May 25, 2018)

Epona said:


> He's adorable!!! Has he ever stuck his head right into a shoe and kind of got stuck and staggered about requiring rescue?  Radar has (oh Radar bless him).


Yep! About 5 seconds before that photos was taken...it was that that made me get the camera out 

Unfortunately they're too fast and never stay in the place you want them to when your camera's out, do they?


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Yep! About 5 seconds before that photos was taken...it was that that made me get the camera out
> 
> Unfortunately they're too fast and never stay in the place you want them to when your camera's out, do they?



Yeah it's a case of too busy running round trying to prevent damage to cat (mostly) and damage to other stuff (as a secondary thing), to be able to take photos...


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2018)

He's cute as anything though, he resembles a Bombay, I'd love a Bombay


----------



## trabuquera (May 25, 2018)

Jinx is seriously handsome!


----------



## starfish (May 25, 2018)

This spot always has their attention.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## fucthest8 (May 26, 2018)

That's better


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 26, 2018)

Baby Bel (Belinda)


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 26, 2018)

Blue


----------



## fucthest8 (May 26, 2018)

The longest cat in all the world


----------



## colacubes (May 26, 2018)

Long cat is long


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> Baby Bel (Belinda)
> 
> View attachment 136445


I love that paint job


----------



## KatyF (May 26, 2018)

Delilah has had a hard of eating and sleeping.


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> View attachment 136394



Jakey and Sonic sometimes end up like that - there will be just a small Sonic head sticking out from underneath a snoozing Jakey


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 27, 2018)

Babs just woke us up bringing this in. It was still alive but i couldn't get it off her 



Spoiler


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2018)

Fuck, don't let the authorities see that picture (it's a bit blurry but it looks like a small owl.  I do also need glasses).  I mean I'm amazed and also horrified.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 27, 2018)

Epona said:


> Jakey and Sonic sometimes end up like that - there will be just a small Sonic head sticking out from underneath a snoozing Jakey



 He's literally twice the size of her, don't know how she puts up with it!

Anyway, I really need a wee. They don't care


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 27, 2018)

Epona said:


> Fuck, don't let the authorities see that picture (it's a bit blurry but it looks like a small owl.  I do also need glasses).  I mean I'm amazed and also horrified.


Just a baby starling luckily


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 27, 2018)




----------



## stavros (May 27, 2018)

I had some family visit for lunch the other day, and one who's not used to cats didn't know what to do when Missy jumped up on the table where he was and proceeded to steal a bit of chicken gristle from his plate. Luckily I could chase her across the lounge before she got too far with it. They have dogs who, whilst incredibly greedy with any form of food, don't have the ability to leap, or do anything, so silently.


----------



## Me76 (May 27, 2018)

My cats have been loving each other today.

I was on the sofa and they were bothat the bottom touching each other while sleeping.  Then they went into the bedroom and I caught Orson licking Ozzie's head.  But it didn't end up in a fight like it normally does. Just loving.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 27, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Long cat is long



And loves having his tummy rubbed. Literally loves it. He often just falls into that position on the kitchen floor directly behind whoever is doing stuff ... there's this sort of whump noise and you turn round and there he is ... waiting for a rub.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 27, 2018)

Babs has brought a frog in now. She is turning into a killer


----------



## fucthest8 (May 27, 2018)

Me76 said:


> My cats have been loving each other today.
> 
> I was on the sofa and they were bothat the bottom touching each other while sleeping.  Then they went into the bedroom and I caught Orson licking Ozzie's head.  But it didn't end up in a fight like it normally does. Just loving.



I'm reliably informed by my memory (which is shite after having way too much fun over a 3 decade period, so pinch of salt and that) that whichever one starts grooming first is being subservient ... and that things are all good when the alpha cat grooms back, afterward. Certainly works that way with my two.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 27, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> Babs has brought a frog in now. She is turning into a killer



Obligate carnivore mate. It's literally in their genes, they can't help it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 27, 2018)

You know the way male cats who haven't been neutered tend to spray? Well, apparently, if you have a houseful of cats, females also like to mark their territory. I just discovered this... the hard way, as Cutie climbed onto my table and proceeded to piss all over my monitor 
Thanks, Cutie!


----------



## izz (May 28, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> You know the way male cats who haven't been neutered tend to spray? Well, apparently, if you have a houseful of cats, females also like to mark their territory. I just discovered this... the hard way, as Cutie climbed onto my table and proceeded to piss all over my monitor
> Thanks, Cutie!


Stinks as well doesn't it ?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 28, 2018)

izz said:


> Stinks as well doesn't it ?



Cat piss really stinks...
The neighbours cat pisses under the car sometimes...quite often actually ... and it'll stink all day. If I happen to turn on the air conditioning the stink will spread into the car and stays longer.
I used to think the cat was a spraying male but no...turns out it's a female.
My aunt had 3 cats ..all indoor ones. 2 females and 1 male. The females were neutered but the male wasnt...But none of them ever sprayed anywhere indoors. Even the male...

Some good advice here...
Cat Spraying — Why Does It Happen and What Can You Do? | Catster


----------



## donkyboy (May 28, 2018)

bella in the food cupboard


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 28, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> bella in the food cupboard


Mine got into the food cupboard once and it looked like Edward scissor hands had taken to the pouches!


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 28, 2018)

I think Charlie approves of my catmint plant purchase the other day.


----------



## stavros (May 28, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I think Charlie approves of my catmint plant purchase the other day.
> View attachment 136586



With that change at the front, it looks like he's begging. Cats don't beg; they order.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 28, 2018)

stavros said:


> With that change at the front, it looks like he's begging. Cats don't beg; they order.


Haha. I heard a tip about putting pennies round tender plants to protect from slugs. Didnt work (not the amount of copper in these days) and now have pennies stuck together with slug juice and decimated plants.


----------



## donkyboy (May 28, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mine got into the food cupboard once and it looked like Edward scissor hands had taken to the pouches!



i usually keep it closed, but due to the heat, leave it open during the day.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 28, 2018)

izz said:


> Stinks as well doesn't it ?


Not as bad as the male cats but it's certainly not nice.

I reckon she did it out of spite, as I'd just put her down off my chair (as soon as I get out of the chair, one of them jumps straight up onto it). She looked at me as she did it, with a big smile on her face.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 28, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mine got into the food cupboard once and it looked like Edward scissor hands had taken to the pouches!


4 of mine have learned how to open the food cupboard. It's a nightmare. I free-feed them but they still prefer to break into the cupboard and Edward-scissor-hands the food bags to pieces.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 30, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> Babs has brought a frog in now. She is turning into a killer



Turns out frogs can scream.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> You know the way male cats who haven't been neutered tend to spray? Well, apparently, if you have a houseful of cats, females also like to mark their territory. I just discovered this... the hard way, as Cutie climbed onto my table and proceeded to piss all over my monitor
> Thanks, Cutie!



Females can be worse wrt spraying than males - for a start, females tend not to have overlapping territories by choice (even intact males are a little more relaxed about sharing a bit of space as long as there is no female in heat around), so the presence of other females can be difficult for them.

It's possible that she picked your monitor because it gets warm (and thus to her sensitive olfactory gifts it gives off more odour, and she wanted to add her own scent to that).

I'd suggest trying a Feliway plugin if you haven't attempted that yet.  It's not always effective but sometimes just getting a "happy cat" pheremone going through the house can help to settle things a bit.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2018)

So I have 2 cats on the desk right now.  Jakey is hunting Sonic's tail.  Sonic is swishing his tail.  If I try to tuck Sonic's tail along his side so that it's out of Jakey's line of sight, is that victim blaming?

I can't be doing with this going on on the desk for hours, Jakey ends up hyper and Sonic ends up with a wet tail and glowering.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> Females can be worse wrt spraying than males - for a start, females tend not to have overlapping territories by choice (even intact males are a little more relaxed about sharing a bit of space as long as there is no female in heat around), so the presence of other females can be difficult for them.
> 
> It's possible that she picked your monitor because it gets warm (and thus to her sensitive olfactory gifts it gives off more odour, and she wanted to add her own scent to that).
> 
> I'd suggest trying a Feliway plugin if you haven't attempted that yet.  It's not always effective but sometimes just getting a "happy cat" pheremone going through the house can help to settle things a bit.


Quoted to like it again. Thanks for that. I'll give it a go


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 30, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Turns out frogs can scream.



I saw my childhood cat dismember a frog and I've never been able to forget the scream.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Whagwan (May 30, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> And loves having his tummy rubbed. Literally loves it. He often just falls into that position on the kitchen floor directly behind whoever is doing stuff ... there's this sort of whump noise and you turn round and there he is ... waiting for a rub.



Reba does this so much that one of her alternative names is 'Flop Tart'


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 30, 2018)

Just back from the vet with Ginger. He has a pretty nasty infection on one of his back paws. It started a couple of weeks ago with a little patch of fur missing. He spends pretty much all of his time outside these days, so I haven't seen him for nearly a week, and it's gone red raw and infected. It looks pretty nasty. The vet gave him an antibiotic injection and a course of tablets, and I have to keep him indoors for the next 10 days to change the bandage and keep an eye on it. The vet said to put Manuka honey on it every time I change the dressing.

He really didn't like the vet experience. It seems he's pretty much feral at this stage. I have the scratches to prove it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2018)

(( ginger)) and your hands/arms I presume?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2018)

God knows where she was when the heavens opened. Was going to do a Mrs slocombe pun but refrained


----------



## fucthest8 (May 30, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Just back from the vet with Ginger. He has a pretty nasty infection on one of his back paws. It started a couple of weeks ago with a little patch of fur missing. He spends pretty much all of his time outside these days, so I haven't seen him for nearly a week, and it's gone red raw and infected. It looks pretty nasty. The vet gave him an antibiotic injection and a course of tablets, and I have to keep him indoors for the next 10 days to change the bandage and keep an eye on it. The vet said to put Manuka honey on it every time I change the dressing.
> 
> He really didn't like the vet experience. It seems he's pretty much feral at this stage. I have the scratches to prove it.



Sorry to hear it. Good luck with keeping him indoors. (((your arms))) indeed


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 30, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> (( ginger)) and your hands/arms I presume?



And chest. He decided to try to use me a method of escape. Poor fella.



fucthest8 said:


> Sorry to hear it. Good luck with keeping him indoors. (((your arms))) indeed



He's already crying to get out.
He hasn't used a litter tray for about a year.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 30, 2018)

Hunting and chilling


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 31, 2018)

eatmorecheese said:


> Hunting and chilling
> 
> View attachment 136801
> 
> ...



Monty has the cutest expression...and lovely coloured eyes


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 31, 2018)

Loudly pestered for food this morning despite me being up crack of dawn, so long before normal feeding time. Took one sniff of it and walked away. The other came through the cat flap shortly after and did the same. This is not uncommon. Except they have often eaten this one and we try to rotate, so they have variety.

It would be much easier if they could just tell us their preferences. I mean they rub against the cans so they know what's in them. They come running from the next room if they see a tube of cat yogurt or dreamies. Doesn't seem a massive step does it?


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2018)

Missy went out of the bedroom window and walked along the outside edge yesterday. As she heard me come to said window and watch her, she realised she didn't have the space to turn around and so proceeded to walk backwards. This is simultaneously the cutest and funniest thing ever.


----------



## oryx (Jun 1, 2018)

My OH heard next doors' cat, the infamous Monster, howling late the other night. The cat couldn't get into the catflap of their outer door. As we're good friends we have next doors' keys so my OH let The Monster in the outer door, about 1am. (Next door would have been out cold, having to get up the next day for small kids - we don't work).

The Monster rewarded my OH's solicitude by throwing up all over our doorstep.


----------



## albionism (Jun 1, 2018)

Kottr has ousted Chili Rat Boy from his favourite mat!


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2018)

Blissed out cats


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2018)

It might be vomit, but I'm almost certain that Missy's taken a dump on the one bit of downstairs that's not wood flooring. It looks like it was very squitty, with no sign of any solids. She seems happy enough and isn't showing any other signs of distress.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 1, 2018)

Manter said:


> Blissed out cats


That tongue is amzing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2018)

albionism said:


> Kottr has ousted Chili Rat Boy from his favourite mat!





it's a cat thing


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 2, 2018)

Acapulco came home with a fight wound the other day, a bit of fur missing and what I think is just a graze... I cleaned it with dettol, not sure if that was a good idea... is there anything else we should do? I can't see any kind of dressing holding. He seems fine otherwisr, isn't scratching it a lot.


----------



## oryx (Jun 2, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> Acapulco came home with a fight wound the other day, a bit of fur missing and what I think is just a graze... I cleaned it with dettol, not sure if that was a good idea... is there anything else we should do? I can't see any kind of dressing holding. He seems fine otherwisr, isn't scratching it a lot.



I've had a three cats who've had bite wounds turn into abscesses. I would take him to the vet TBH.

Don't use Dettol - I did this with one cat who developed an abscess over the Queen's Golden Jubilee weekend * when vets weren't open and when I did get him to a vet, they said don't use Dettol, use salt water.

*at the Queen not the cat.

This is gross/TMI, but have a sniff of the bite. We knew our Paddy's had gone manky when the side of his head really ponged!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks, will try salt water, and vet next week.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 2, 2018)

I already sniffed it by the way! All good so far, but it must be so easy for it to get infected... keeping him inside for now.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 2, 2018)

He did escape all this afternoon tho, I eventually found him sleeping in a bush along with the cat I reckon he fought with, I reckon theyre friends again (acapulco's the black and white one)


----------



## albionism (Jun 2, 2018)

None shall pass!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 2, 2018)

Ha I bet s/he doesn't have any problems with getting beaten up, unlike my cat!


----------



## albionism (Jun 2, 2018)

He gets into a few scraps, but usually comes out on top!


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Loudly pestered for food this morning despite me being up crack of dawn, so long before normal feeding time. Took one sniff of it and walked away. The other came through the cat flap shortly after and did the same. This is not uncommon. Except they have often eaten this one and we try to rotate, so they have variety.
> 
> It would be much easier if they could just tell us their preferences. I mean they rub against the cans so they know what's in them. They come running from the next room if they see a tube of cat yogurt or dreamies. Doesn't seem a massive step does it?



When Radar was tentatively starting his recovery from feline anorexia (after surgery), I would have given anything to be able to put out a display of pouches and tins and have him pick the one he felt like eating.  As it was, it was really hit and miss at first - not least because the anorexia had completely rebooted his food preferences (we fed him liquid food - basically complan for cats - via an oesophagostomy tube for around 2 weeks, during which time he didn't eat much at all by his own accord) - he used to prefer dry food, much to my chagrin, but won't touch it now - so we had to try to work out by trial and error what he likes now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2018)

Epona said:


> When Radar was tentatively starting his recovery from feline anorexia (after surgery), I would have given anything to be able to put out a display of pouches and tins and have him pick the one he felt like eating.  As it was, it was really hit and miss at first - not least because the anorexia had completely rebooted his food preferences (we fed him liquid food - basically complan for cats - via an oesophagostomy tube for around 2 weeks, during which time he didn't eat much at all by his own accord) - he used to prefer dry food, much to my chagrin, but won't touch it now - so we had to try to work out by trial and error what he likes now.



Has he decided what he really likes are small, very expensive pouches?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2018)

albionism said:


> None shall pass!
> View attachment 136948



so much floof!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2018)

stavros said:


> It might be vomit, but I'm almost certain that Missy's taken a dump on the one bit of downstairs that's not wood flooring. It looks like it was very squitty, with no sign of any solids. She seems happy enough and isn't showing any other signs of distress.



On reflection I think it was puke. I think she may have eaten some grass (why do cats do that?). It took two goes with the carpet clean to get it out.

To cheer herself up, she caught yet another child's sock:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2018)

being circulated on tweeter - 



> So... I JUST FOUND A CAT THAT IS NOT MINE AND IT HAS HAD BABIES UNDER MY BED.



warning, contains cute


----------



## hegley (Jun 2, 2018)

Making my cat watch this in the hope it will shame him into learning how to use the catflap ...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2018)

Dora and Bob - Basket cases.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 3, 2018)

Buster has been on felimazole for three weeks to control his thyroid function. We're waiting for the latest blood tests to see if the level is normal but the poor fella has been throwing up whenever he eats something for a couple of days. If it doesn't come right today it'll be off to the vet again tomorrow. Vomiting was mentioned as one of the side effects of the medication. Wonder if perhaps his thyroid level has gotten too low, causing the vomiting? Not good when a rapacious scavenger loses his appetite.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2018)

Fashion shoot:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 3, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> View attachment 137070



What a great pose...


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 3, 2018)

Proper egyptian royalty pose


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 3, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Buster has been on felimazole for three weeks to control his thyroid function. We're waiting for the latest blood tests to see if the level is normal but the poor fella has been throwing up whenever he eats something for a couple of days. If it doesn't come right today it'll be off to the vet again tomorrow. Vomiting was mentioned as one of the side effects of the medication. Wonder if perhaps his thyroid level has gotten too low, causing the vomiting? Not good when a rapacious scavenger loses his appetite.


((Buster)) hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 3, 2018)

My brother came over this evening with his spaniel. Vastra decided to retire to a safe observation spot:







She then dared to walk along the side wall, at which point spaniel bounced and barked and wagged at her, clearly wanting to play. She arched and growled and made herself look big, clearly _not _ wanting to play.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Buster has been on felimazole for three weeks to control his thyroid function. We're waiting for the latest blood tests to see if the level is normal but the poor fella has been throwing up whenever he eats something for a couple of days. If it doesn't come right today it'll be off to the vet again tomorrow. Vomiting was mentioned as one of the side effects of the medication. Wonder if perhaps his thyroid level has gotten too low, causing the vomiting? Not good when a rapacious scavenger loses his appetite.





hope buster is feline better soon

((((buster))))


----------



## Manter (Jun 4, 2018)

Madam funny face has used her claws!! Like a proper cat hunting her toy, and catching it and holding it down. It feels like she is relaxing


----------



## Poi E (Jun 4, 2018)

Buster is back to farting on me so all is well. Vet said his thyroid levels had dropped too low so a change in the medication is required. Interesting to see the effects of too high/too low thyroxine on a cat.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 4, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Buster is back to farting on me so all is well. Vet said his thyroid levels had dropped too low so a change in the medication is required. Interesting to see the effects of too high/too low thyroxine on a cat.



Liked for the fact that Buster is back to farting on you...


----------



## Poi E (Jun 4, 2018)

Faithful companion this fella


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 4, 2018)

I have a new neighbour

This is a 'why have you stopped petting me?' look


----------



## Poi E (Jun 4, 2018)

Back away now. That cat has designs on your sympathies.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 4, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have a new neighbour
> 
> This is a 'why have you stopped petting me?' look
> 
> View attachment 137237




Aww...


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2018)

You know how (allegedly) one things cats use their whiskers for, is to determine whether their body can fit through a gap?

Well it must be an odd side effect of that, but since Jakey had major abdominal surgery on the right hand side of his abdomen in 2014? his whiskers have stayed noticeably shorter on the right side of his face.  Like a real noticeable difference, they are about 3/4 of the length of the whiskers on the left side.  Very very strange.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 5, 2018)

Cat logic:

Oh, meat in gravy! We love this kind of food *eats it all*

What's this meat in jelly shit? We hate jelly! *eats all the jelly, leaves the meat*


----------



## Poi E (Jun 5, 2018)

This week.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> Acapulco came home with a fight wound the other day, a bit of fur missing and what I think is just a graze... I cleaned it with dettol, not sure if that was a good idea... is there anything else we should do? I can't see any kind of dressing holding. He seems fine otherwisr, isn't scratching it a lot.



Anything that turns milky in water is an absolute no-no for cats. Dettol, bleach, zoflora - that applies to cleaning their bowls/trays too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Buster has been on felimazole for three weeks to control his thyroid function. We're waiting for the latest blood tests to see if the level is normal but the poor fella has been throwing up whenever he eats something for a couple of days. If it doesn't come right today it'll be off to the vet again tomorrow. Vomiting was mentioned as one of the side effects of the medication. Wonder if perhaps his thyroid level has gotten too low, causing the vomiting? Not good when a rapacious scavenger loses his appetite.



Thyroid levels being low shouldn't cause vomiting*. Them being too high will, and as you said it can sometimes be a side effect of the medication (although the other thyroid pill Vidalta is worse for it - my cat wouldn't tolerate the latter and was on the former). Make sure your vet isn't only testing T4 levels but also doing a full blood test for liver etc.

Was Buster vomiting a lot before he went onto felimazole, before he was diagnosed? If so, even if his T4 levels are under control he may have irritated his digestive tract, which might be making him vomit. My old cat was vomiting 6 times a day before he was diagnosed, and even when his T4 was brought under control he continued. I had to fight to convince the vet the most likely thing was an irritated digestive system - they did loads of entirely unnecessary tests before they conceded that was it, and started him on prednisolone steroids and it stopped the vomiting. We eventually weaned him off it over a matter of months (it should NEVER be stopped suddenly because it can be very dangerous).

*When T4 levels drop too low really the main problems you have to worry about are weight gain and lethargy. By far the more concerning thing is T4 being too high, which can cause a whole host of secondary problems with the liver and heart. However, high T4 makes the kidneys work more efficiently, and so can mask any underlying kidney problems, which is sometimes why when a cat's thyroid levels are brought under control they can 'develop' kidney problems - they're generally not developing them but rather they're not being masked any more. Since it's usually elderly cats who get hyperthyroidism, they're also naturally at risk of kidney disease anyway, so the two can collide. Making sure they get lots of water in their diet is essential.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 5, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Anything that turns milky in water is an absolute no-no for cats. Dettol, bleach, zoflora - that applies to cleaning their bowls/trays too.


Ohh... how come is that? I switched to salt water after the first advice I got in this thread so good for this thread.


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2018)

If a cleaning product turns cloudy in water, it means it contains phenols which can cause catastrophic organ failure and neurological damage in cats - very very dangerous, if you use disinfectants like that and have cats I'd advise replacing them (the disinfectants, not the cats!) at the earliest opportunity with something safer, and don't ever wash stuff like bowls or litter trays in it or put it on your cat, or let them walk across a floor that you have just cleaned cos they'll lick it off their feet.

You have to be really careful with what you put on cats in terms of - well pretty much anything - because cats spend nearly as long grooming their fur with their tongues every day as they spend asleep, anything that ends up on them is likely to be ingested - so best thing to use as first aid to clean a small wound is sterilised water or saline solution - dissolve approximately 1/2 to 1 tsp of salt in 250ml boiled water, and allow to cool naturally (don't add cold water that isn't sterile) until it is at body temperature, and use that to wipe the scratch.

Of course if it needs treatment beyond that, then a vet is in order


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2018)

A nonchalant nibble at my ankle as I was shaving resulted in young Missy being shut in another room briefly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 7, 2018)

It gets exceedingly warm upstairs, and apparently that means tucking ones self under the sheet on the bed is a good idea.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 7, 2018)

Bruce is the first one, Baghera above. I have been looking after them as my friend has moved back to Portugal and her stepson and family will have them next week when they move  into the house she has moved out of. It was only suppose to be for 10 days but will actually be three weeks. I have had to keep them in because they will run back to their old house. However Bruce escaped (2nd time) yesterday and as their old home is just the next Street and he is hanging out in the garden I have decided to leave him there and just give him food and water. He will only be traumatised if he comes back here and this way means he won't have to be kept in when stepson moves in on Monday.
Poor Baggy all on his own with me keeping him in.
Any advice appreciated


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 7, 2018)

Vic In exuberant mood


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 7, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> View attachment 137546 Vic In exuberant mood



This made me stretch and yawn...
Lol


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Epona (Jun 8, 2018)

Sonic and Jakey have decided it is too warm in here to lie on the sofa, so have decanted themselves onto the desk.  After about 2 weeks of getting frustrated with them knocking Nate's keyboard off the desk when he is at work, and scrunching into a small space (and arguing over who owns it), I have decided that Nate's keyboard will live on the floor to the side of the desk when he is at work.

Of course the cats have expanded to occupy all available desk space, and I STILL have paws all over my mouse mat and a head on my keyboard number pad.

(Radar prefers the bedrooms, in case anyone was wondering where he was)


----------



## Epona (Jun 8, 2018)

The benefit of having Jakey paws all over my mousemat is that he doesn't mind if I handle them when he is sleepy - and he has long webbed toes, so I am having fun stroking the bits between his toes and he's just purry 

He is so easy-going about having his sweet little paws handled and fussed over


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 8, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 137622



Awwwww....


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 8, 2018)

Garlic hasn't been seen for two days. It's never happened before and I'm starting to panic


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2018)

Little furry Satan woke me up at about 5 this morning, clambering on top of me angling for a cuddle, and I didn't truly get back to sleep afterwards.


----------



## Epona (Jun 8, 2018)

Jakey just let me know after 2 hours of me fiddling with his toes that he has had enough (not even a nip, he just gently grabbed my finger in his mouth without putting any pressure) - he's such a sweet boy, I'll of course respect his wishes and stop now.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 8, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Garlic hasn't been seen for two days. It's never happened before and I'm starting to panic


Don't panic.  But if you have a local Facebook group or something, ask on that.


----------



## LDC (Jun 8, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Garlic hasn't been seen for two days. It's never happened before and I'm starting to panic



A bit the time of year I think. The cat that let's us live with him has been very absent the last 3 weeks, just comes in to eat. Think he's on a killing mission as there's loads of birds about now, he's even sleeping outside when he normally sleeps on the bed.

Fingers crossed he comes home soon though.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 8, 2018)

Wrong thread


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2018)

house-leopard who lives near station accosted me for fussings on the way home today, then went off to accost someone else who didn't stop for them.  s/he then obviously felt a bit embarrassed about coming back to me for another round...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 9, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> A bit the time of year I think. The cat that let's us live with him has been very absent the last 3 weeks, just comes in to eat. Think he's on a killing mission as there's loads of birds about now, he's even sleeping outside when he normally sleeps on the bed.
> 
> Fingers crossed he comes home soon though.


Thanks... I hope that's the case. He's never not come home at least twice a day before. As much as I hate it, I hope he's just enjoying himself killing wildlife.

On that note, Arwen brought two young birds home today, then brought their nest  home shortly thereafter


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Garlic hasn't been seen for two days. It's never happened before and I'm starting to panic



come home safe, garlic


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 9, 2018)

Thank you!
LynnDoyleCooper  has already diminished my stress, somewhat. I'm just hoping she's right and he's just enjoying all the fresh food


----------



## LDC (Jun 9, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Thank you!
> LynnDoyleCooper  has already diminished my stress, somewhat. I'm just hoping she's right and he's just enjoying all the fresh food



It is stressful. I'm the one who was seen under a tree with my panicked arms outstretched when he first went up high when he was a little kitten, much to the amusement of the street and probably the cat's bemusement and embarrassment.

I worried loads when this one started spending all his time outside and barely being about, and then he eventually saunters in, eats and collapses for ages. Murdering little fucker.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 9, 2018)

Rogue is at it again, the little adventurer


----------



## Mrs D (Jun 9, 2018)

Our cat got bitten on the bum last bank holiday Monday, and today she’s finally back to normal albeit with the base of her tail all shaved so she looks a bit weird.

Went to three different vets in a few days but ended up travelling quite a few miles to a specialist cat vet. Total godsend and made the whole experience much less stressful for both of us so have now registered her there. Would defiantly recommend to anyone even if it means travelling further with a cat who doesn’t like travelling.

At her previous vet we waited 40 mins in a tiny waiting room with angry dogs and a distressed blackbird, which got me thinking there has to be a better solution and there was.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 9, 2018)

Garlic just arrived home 






He's looking a little thin but apart from that he's fine and dandy.

I can't even start to express how relieved I am. I'd all but given up hope of him coming back, and was thinking of all the terrible things that could have happened to him.
He's not leaving the house for a while!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Garlic just arrived home



: purr :


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 9, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> : purr :


I never realised how attached I am to him, and how easy it is to take it for granted that they'll be there every day.
I haven't slept since he went AWOL. It was only three days but it felt like weeks.


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2018)

Welcome back, Garlic.

I met one of my favourite walk-to-work cats this morning, who before she even reached me was rolling on her back for a tummy-tickle. Although she doesn't see it as such, Missy's one imperfection is that she won't tolerate tummy-tickles without a bout of extreme violence.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2018)

Yay Garlic 

Mash is enjoying the dog being out by having a good old lounge in the middle of the floor


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 9, 2018)

stavros said:


> Welcome back, Garlic.
> 
> I met one of my favourite walk-to-work cats this morning, who before she even reached me was rolling on her back for a tummy-tickle. Although she doesn't see it as such, Missy's one imperfection is that she won't tolerate tummy-tickles without a bout of extreme violence.


I've been told most cats hate their belly rubbed. Every one of mine love it. A couple of them actively seek it out.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

Charlie shit tail likes hers being rubbed. Then in true kitty style without warning the back legs come into play and ya got a koala cat attached to your arm.
Not falling for it chazza.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 9, 2018)

This is the Stonehaven Beach Cat.






For the last few years, he has "owned" the stretch of beach around the mouth of the River Carron.

Until they tidied it-up at the beginning of this year, there was a sign on the beach info board that read - "Don't worry about the white cat on the beach.  He's not lost - It's his beach and he's just checking YOU-out..!"

He's seems quite deaf but friendly and will stop for a stroke before continuing to patrol his territory, where dogs are met with distaneful tolerance.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

pogofish said:


> This is the Stonehaven Beach Cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 for stonehaven beach cat.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

What's through the round window
Milly.
Kamikaze Charlie upstairs, forgot I'd left the window open when I locked them in (tractors up and down lane)


----------



## Me76 (Jun 9, 2018)

I haven't seen my Orson today.  OH saw him at breakfast but he's doing the out and about stuff.  I miss him.  

I'm also worried cos we need to get them to the vets for their annual vaccines and check ups in the next couple of weeks.  I'm worried that I will not be able to get him in and I'll have to do a second appointment.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 9, 2018)

Wishing I could have a cat...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 9, 2018)

Mr. Kippers looking cute. Rather than his utterly disdainful norm!


----------



## Epona (Jun 10, 2018)

Jakey did something really daft earlier.  This isn't unusual, but the level of daft was really quite astounding.

A fly was in the room, and landed on Nate's keyboard while Nate was out having a cigarette.  Jakey was next to Nate's keyboard, and spotted it.  He stalked it for a bit.  The fly then took off and flew straight towards Jakey's face - Jakey startled, took 3 steps backwards, and fell off the desk...  

He wasn't hurt, otherwise I wouldn't be laughing about it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 10, 2018)

Mine hates being laughed at. She knows. She gets the right hump and storms off!


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2018)

Epona said:


> Jakey did something really daft earlier.  This isn't unusual, but the level of daft was really quite astounding.
> 
> A fly was in the room, and landed on Nate's keyboard while Nate was out having a cigarette.  Jakey was next to Nate's keyboard, and spotted it.  He stalked it for a bit.  The fly then took off and flew straight towards Jakey's face - Jakey startled, took 3 steps backwards, and fell off the desk...
> 
> He wasn't hurt, otherwise I wouldn't be laughing about it



Did he have the "I meant that" look?


----------



## Epona (Jun 10, 2018)

stavros said:


> Did he have the "I meant that" look?



He did the immediate distraction thing of starting to groom himself while he was still in a pile on the floor - typical behaviour in a lot of animals, birds do similar if they fall off a perch while messing around 

"Yep I came down here to have a nice bath"


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

Watching TV last night.
"Oh, here's Ziggy dragging in a large white toy that looks like a rat."
"Wait. He hasn't got a large white toy that looks like a rat"

Cue: chaos ensues as Ziggy releases the white rat into the front room.

Happily, I was able to cunningly capture the white rat (which definitely wasn't of the giant variety) and released it close to a part of town where I know he'll be able to find food. Upscale food, at that


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Watching TV last night.
> "Oh, here's Ziggy dragging in a large white toy that looks like a rat."
> "Wait. He hasn't got a large white toy that looks like a rat"
> 
> ...



Could have been a domestic rat.


Pet....oops


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Could have been a domestic rat.
> 
> 
> Pet....oops


I did wonder if it was a pet but it would be strange to have a rat (or maybe it was a large mouse?) freely roaming around the upper floors of a block.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 11, 2018)

editor said:


> I did wonder if it was a pet but it would be strange to have a rat (or maybe it was a large mouse?) freely roaming around the upper floors of a block.



Maybe it escaped from the 18 rooms maths problem  thread?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2018)

it's a siberian hamster


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's a siberian hamster


It was way bigger!

Here he is, captured unharmed in my cunning improvised trap. He's probably now feasting in Pop Brixton


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 11, 2018)

I do hope you haven't forcibly liberated someone's pet, that looks like a pretty fancy rat to me...
Excellent work on the release though. Champagne & Fromage?


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2018)

Does anyone else ever get those brief periods where your lap is demanded, right this instant? Both hands are required for stroking, along with words explaining the bloody obvious, e.g. "Ooh, you're sooooo furry!". No other activities are allowed at this juncture.

Then she gets bored and goes to get some food.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2018)

stavros said:


> Then she gets bored and goes to get some food.



after an hour or two...


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> after an hour or two...



Missy only tends to do the long sessions when there's sport on the telly. Rugby's good, but snooker's her real love. It'll be interesting to see how she gets on with the World Cup, although it may be too hot for prolonged lap occupation.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 11, 2018)

There has been a stranger black and white cat in the garden all day, attempting to get in my house. Baggy has been incensed. Fair game as the doors were open. However locked them all this evening but b&w stranger cat got in through the cat flap! I was alerted by Baggy yowling. On seeing me b&w stranger cat tried to leave , forgot how and started scaling the conservatory ! I went out through the dining room and propped the cat flap open with a broom. Didn't see him leave but Baggy seems chilled out enough now. Could be hiding upstairs.....proper trashed my conservatory. ....


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 12, 2018)

I saw this gorgeous cat at the weekend. 
I didnt know cats could have eyes like this .


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2018)

frogwoman said:


> I saw this gorgeous cat at the weekend.
> I didnt know cats could have eyes like this .



Classic British Shorthair, that. Gorgeous fat-faced little buggers. Responsible for I Can Has Cheezburger.



The un-neutered boys have massive faces


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2018)

Look at this absolute unit


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 12, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Look at this absolute unit
> 
> View attachment 138001



when I first decided to get a cat, BSH was my first choice but they are so damn expensive. Settled for cheaper russian blue instead. would have loved to have teamed bella up with a BSH


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Look at this absolute unit
> 
> View attachment 138001



It's like Bagpuss mated with a breezeblock  - absolutely adorable


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2018)

So, had a BT openreach person round earlier to fix my internet (seriously it's been mostly down since last Thursday, have put in 3 reports that phone/internet were down in that time, today was the first day that they didn't declare the issue fixed without sending someone round or even checking whether it had been fixed - BT socket and some cable was replaced).

It is a real struggle trying to keep multiple cats out of a BT Openreach person's bag of gadgets while they work.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2018)

Epona said:


> It is a real struggle trying to keep multiple cats out of a BT Openreach person's bag of gadgets while they work.


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2018)

The problem is that 1 of my cats (Radar) goes completely berserk when we have visitors and tries to hunt them, which results in screaming and bleeding, so he was shut in the bedroom - he's not like in full attack mode aggressive, he was just separated from his mother and siblings too early and doesn't understand how to play appropriately - gets overexcited.

The other 2 are well socialised - Jakey is a little nervous around people he doesn't know, especially men who are standing up, but soon wants to investigate - and Sonic is "I think you need my help with this job"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 12, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> when I first decided to get a cat, BSH was my first choice but they are so damn expensive. Settled for cheaper russian blue instead. would have loved to have teamed bella up with a BSH


Bella's done well on the scratching post!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 12, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Bella's done well on the scratching post!



yes, the girls have put the post to good use.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2018)

latest from Paris Zarcilla on tweeter (him what is on the interweb at the moment after having a cat move in and have kittens under his bed)


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 13, 2018)

Just in case anyone needs help with that picture. 

You are welcome.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 14, 2018)

Gorgeous boy!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 14, 2018)

And my beautiful Molly.


----------



## oryx (Jun 14, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Gorgeous boy!!
> 
> View attachment 138143



He always looks like he's wearing a little hood!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 14, 2018)

oryx said:


> He always looks like he's wearing a little hood!


Haha he does!!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 14, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Gorgeous boy!!
> 
> View attachment 138143





xsunnysuex said:


> And my beautiful Molly.
> 
> View attachment 138144



These two cheer me up whenever I see them..
Tobytoes is so gorgeous....
And Molly...just look at her eyes...she looks so gentle and kind..


----------



## souljacker (Jun 14, 2018)

Senor Pablo has either caught his nose on a thorn or he's been scrapping. Got a little nick on his nose and he's staying near the house. Didn't seem that worried except for the blood that has dropped on his leg which he is desperate to clean. I have to admit to being completely unconcerned myself. Should I be?


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 14, 2018)

Keep an eye on him, if he starts slumping/drooping/not eating, or smelling whiffy (like old stinky socks) then straight to the vet as it might have got infected - but looks like it will heal up fine on its own to me. Don't bathe it with anything except mild salt water and DEFINITELY not with any human-safe antiseptics as they are often toxic to cats. Tell Pablo it'll be good for his rep to have a scar.


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2018)

It was over an hour from when I woke up this morning to when I left for work, and Missy spent the entire time outside somewhere. It has happened before, but my feline-fatherly instincts can't help but be a little worried.

There was, of course, nothing to worry about. She welcomed me home this afternoon with open claws.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 14, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Senor Pablo has either caught his nose on a thorn or he's been scrapping. Got a little nick on his nose and he's staying near the house. Didn't seem that worried except for the blood that has dropped on his leg which he is desperate to clean. I have to admit to being completely unconcerned myself. Should I be?



Liked for the pic ...not the cut


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 14, 2018)

That dog thing is behind me, isn't she ?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 14, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> That dog thing is behind me, isn't she ?
> View attachment 138174


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2018)

Tom's found a dragonfly


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 14, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Tom's found a dragonfly




Aww...the little mews.....very cute


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Aww...the little mews.....very cute


I found out the word for this the other day!

"trilling"


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 14, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I found out the word for this the other day!
> 
> "trilling"



Oh that's perfect...lol


----------



## souljacker (Jun 14, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Tom's found a dragonfly




Liked for you egging him on. "What is it Tom? Have the bastard Tom"


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 14, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Liked for you egging him on. "What is it Tom? Have the bastard Tom"



Tom answers every time he is asked...


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Liked for you egging him on. "What is it Tom? Have the bastard Tom"


I always egg them on...feel really bad, but it makes him so happy 

Also, while I'm here, here's the other one, Jinx. He's usually the clean one (Tom's a scruffy bastard and never grooms himself). But this day, I was doing the garden and there was lamb's tail remnants all over the place. Jinx decided it would be good to roll in it


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Senor Pablo has either caught his nose on a thorn or he's been scrapping. Got a little nick on his nose and he's staying near the house. Didn't seem that worried except for the blood that has dropped on his leg which he is desperate to clean. I have to admit to being completely unconcerned myself. Should I be?



It's a small cut and looks clean - I'd just give it a wipe with some sterile saline solution once a day and keep a close eye on it and watch out for pus/discharge, raised red edges to the wound, bad smell from it, or signs of lethargy, fever (best way to do a basic check on that is if his ears are hot), 3rd eyelids showing, off his food etc. - in which case go to the vet.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 15, 2018)

Woken up at 4.30 this morning by Orson going mad on the window sill looking out into the garden.  So I open my bleary eyes to look out and Ozzie is on the outside window sill sitting there looking as cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Chz (Jun 15, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> I always egg them on...feel really bad, but it makes him so happy
> 
> Also, while I'm here, here's the other one, Jinx. He's usually the clean one (Tom's a scruffy bastard and never grooms himself). But this day, I was doing the garden and there was lamb's tail remnants all over the place. Jinx decided it would be good to roll in it
> 
> View attachment 138175


Yeah, that's Bernard too. Rolls around in it, cleans himself, and then comes in coughing and wheezing and worrying us for no reason whatsoever. 

He also thinks that getting a nice, long bit of grass with lamb's tails on the end makes for a way better toy than anything we've bought him. He shows up at the back door with one in his mouth and trills at us until we run around the garden with it for him.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 15, 2018)

Chz said:


> Yeah, that's Bernard too. Rolls around in it, cleans himself, and then comes in coughing and wheezing and worrying us for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> He also thinks that getting a nice, long bit of grass with lamb's tails on the end makes for a way better toy than anything we've bought him. He shows up at the back door with one in his mouth and trills at us until we run around the garden with it for him.


Yeah, toys are a waste of time I find.

Get a nice long weed/plant of some sort....especially one with a few leaves at the end and has dried out a bit. Cats (all cats!) love 'em. Drag the leaves on the ground to make scratch noises etc.

Free fun


----------



## Chz (Jun 15, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Yeah, toys are a waste of time I find.
> 
> Get a nice long weed/plant of some sort....especially one with a few leaves at the end and has dried out a bit. Cats (all cats!) love 'em. Drag the leaves on the ground to make scratch noises etc.
> 
> Free fun


Also free scarring when I underestimate how high the little bugger can jump.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 15, 2018)

Orson doesn't play with toys at all but Ozzie does.  About five weeks ago she kept taking her favourite toy onto the bed and got the hump with me throwing it off, so she took it into the space under the wardrobe to keep it safe from the evil woman - and then forgot about it. 

She's recently been playing with the other toy that's around, so last night I got out her favourite one and she went mental.  Jumping and growling with it for ages.  And taking it onto the sofa.  So I kept chucking it off.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 15, 2018)

The girls on their elevated bed.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 16, 2018)

The cat I'm looking after is going to its old home but with new people on Sunday thank god! Its become overly attached to me, but found it had pissed/sprayed on my duvet,so I'm not overly pleased!


----------



## Poi E (Jun 16, 2018)

Making itself at home. You stank, it fixed the problem.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 16, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Making itself at home. You stank, it fixed the problem.


It's the cats version of trip advisor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2018)

so the cat's ill, had to have an ultrasound scan the other week, off for a biopsy next week, costing a bloody fortune. and now she's on handcooked chicken, if you please, as there's been much mess from her normal diet. if that weren't enough now she'll eat half of what she's given and then make out there's nothing in the bowl until you hand-feed her a bit.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> so the cat's ill,





get well soon, kitty


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 17, 2018)

Tom's not quite as careful with my new records as I'd like, but he's a young DJ. With time, he'll learn


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 17, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Tom's not quite as careful with my new records as I'd like, but he's a young DJ. With time, he'll learn





Go Tom...


----------



## LDC (Jun 17, 2018)

Cat advice from any of you long term owners as this is my first cat, only had dogs until now...

Have a young cat, about 1.5 years old. He was a very shy rescue that was near death when we got him, but he mellowed and changed into a lovely friendly and happy cat.

Anyway, he started developing scabs about a year ago, mostly around his neck, that he itched and licked incessantly and he moulted loads and it all drove him a bit mad. His behavior changed a bit too, he'd sleep outside and not be very friendly. It coincided with getting back from a holiday and the start of the summer so it was hard to work out what was causing what tbh.

Anyway, he ended up having steroid jab from the vet as they said it was an allergy. He recovered OK, but he seems to get this thing every couple of months now, and ends up having steroid injection that clears it up. We're given him hypoallergenic food, hoovered the house, he gets de-flea stuff every month and that hasn't seemed to help, although obviously when he's out he hangs out in random gardens and eats fried chicken from the bins, so feels a bit pointless...

Most recently we got back from another trip to find he's got the same thing again, but worse, and he ended up needing steroids and antibiotics. This time though they only really worked for a week or so, and now he's got the scabs back. He's also just outside the whole time, only really coming in to eat, then he legs it out. If you grab him he'll settle for a  quick cuddle but then jumps off you and runs away again. He refuses to go upstairs and he used to jump on the bed every morning to say hi and hang out a bit.

Any advice? Do cats go bonkers in the summer and really change their behavior that much? Could the behavior be connected to the allergy? Anything we can do? Vet seems to think he might need to be on low dose long term steroids.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 17, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> View attachment 138320
> 
> Cat advice from any of you long term owners as this is my first cat, only had dogs until now...
> 
> ...



Our cat does change her behaviour with the weather though yours sounds quite extreme. Can the vet do any tests to try and establish the cause of the allergy? 

The muggy weather is flea heaven and the majority live in carpets etc, not on your cat. As well as flea stuff on the cat, we use Acclaim spray within the house. It lasts a few months at a time and works an absolute treat. We hoover a room, spray, shut the door and move onto the next room. Changing your flea treatment may help too - ours is a bit sensitive to fleas so the vet gave us a spot on for cats which is a bit more powerful than frontline etc. We know if we have a flea problem as the cat bunny hops across the carpets and sits on hard furniture she’d never normally go near. He might not be coming upstairs because of that? 

Could others be feeding him? Ours can’t have cereals but we noticed next door were giving her dreamiest which made her sick. We are terrible at confrontation so did the classic passive aggressive British thing of talking loudly about her allergy when we heard them in the garden but you could put a note through the door of neighbours just making them aware to not feed him?


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 17, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Tom's not quite as careful with my new records as I'd like, but he's a young DJ. With time, he'll learn



Turntablist Tom


----------



## LDC (Jun 17, 2018)

purenarcotic said:


> Our cat does change her behaviour with the weather though yours sounds quite extreme. Can the vet do any tests to try and establish the cause of the allergy?
> 
> The muggy weather is flea heaven and the majority live in carpets etc, not on your cat. As well as flea stuff on the cat, we use Acclaim spray within the house. It lasts a few months at a time and works an absolute treat. We hoover a room, spray, shut the door and move onto the next room. Changing your flea treatment may help too - ours is a bit sensitive to fleas so the vet gave us a spot on for cats which is a bit more powerful than frontline etc. We know if we have a flea problem as the cat bunny hops across the carpets and sits on hard furniture she’d never normally go near. He might not be coming upstairs because of that?
> 
> Could others be feeding him? Ours can’t have cereals but we noticed next door were giving her dreamiest which made her sick. We are terrible at confrontation so did the classic passive aggressive British thing of talking loudly about her allergy when we heard them in the garden but you could put a note through the door of neighbours just making them aware to not feed him?



Thanks for the advice. Yeah, have sprayed the house as well, but not for a while, might do that again today. Not noticed any fleas in the house though. The vet says they can do a blood test for allergies and they might consider that now as it seems to be coming back more frequently.

As for other people feeding him, we live in a really packed inner city area with loads of cats. It'd be a fruitless exercise trying to stop anyone else feeding him. My feeling is that isn't the issue really. He's quite wary of other people, can't imagine he'd go into people's house, if he's eating anything it'll be from the bins the minging beast.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 17, 2018)

Problems with Molly.    For some reason she's back to peeing and poopin on the bed.   No idea why she would start that again.  Things have been fine re Toby.  Maybe it's because of the diabetes.  No idea.  But I'm not happy.  And not because of having to change the duvet and bedding all the time.  
But because I hate that something is distressing her enough to start doing it again.
She has a follow up vet appointment this week.  Will have to mention it.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 17, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> View attachment 138320
> 
> Cat advice from any of you long term owners as this is my first cat, only had dogs until now...
> 
> ...



Just to say that he is an extremely handsome cat...lovely colouring...and gorgeous eyes.


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2018)

Even crushing it and sprinkling it over some mackerel is not enough to get Missy to eat her worming pill. I've put her treat bowl away as it is, and will get it out later in the hope that she forgets that she rejected it earlier.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 17, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Tom's not quite as careful with my new records as I'd like, but he's a young DJ. With time, he'll learn




Tom will be djing in ibiza soon.


----------



## LDC (Jun 17, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Just to say that he is an extremely handsome cat...lovely colouring...and gorgeous eyes.



Thanks, yeah he's a sweetheart. This is what he looked like when we first got him, a bit of a mess the poor mite....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 17, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> View attachment 138320
> 
> Cat advice from any of you long term owners as this is my first cat, only had dogs until now...
> 
> ...



yes, does sound like an allergy - possibly to flea bites

has he been 'done'?  neutered cats can need a bit of help (hence the steroids) in growing fur back after any sort of problem, as their hormone levels can not be up to it.

yes, cats will wander more in summer.  to some extent, it's what cats do.  

according to some sources, domestic cats' habit of seeking out other sources of dinner is pretty much natural feline behaviour in the wild, where felines grasped sustainability before humans did, and they will often seek out other sources of food rather than hunt one particular pack of prey to extinction.

the behaviour thing is hard to pin down - could be a sign of a physical health thing, could be that something unpleasant has happened in one of the other places he visits.  have you mentioned this to the vet?


----------



## LDC (Jun 17, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, does sound like an allergy - possibly to flea bites
> 
> has he been 'done'?  neutered cats can need a bit of help (hence the steroids) in growing fur back after any sort of problem, as their hormone levels can not be up to it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my guess is fleas from the loads of other cats about, and yes, he had the chop early on. Have mentioned all this behavior stuff to the vet, they just said cats do go a bit feral in the summer and didn't have much more to say. He's currently sleeping in a minging pile of wood in the garden opposite rather than where he used to in this house. He seems relaxed there though, went over and he just stretched out and yawned, so not convinced he's that traumatized by anything!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 17, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper

Has your vet said anything about storage mites?

A friend told me, and when I mentioned it to the vet she said 8 was news to her.

My cat had a very scabby chin and was so itchy and twitchy that I thought he must be hyperthyroid.

But I reckon it was storage mites in the dried food. So small as to be invisible so I never saw them. I now make sure the food is stored in an airtight box, wash the bowl out far more often than I did before, and only top up the bowl when it’s empty (much to his contempt). He’s still an itcher and scratcher, but he always was from kittenhood, but the scabs and sores are all gone now, and he's a lot less twitchy.

A neighbour's cat became bald and mangy looking and it turned out to be caused by an allergy to newsprint. The cat really liked sitting on newspapers so they’d lined several boxes with newspapers for him, he was delighted of course, but it did him no good. He still likes to,sit on newspapers but his boxes are now newsprint free zones.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 17, 2018)

Broken cat


----------



## LDC (Jun 17, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> LynnDoyleCooper
> 
> Has your vet said anything about storage mites?
> 
> ...



Yeah, we store his hypo-allergenic food in the freezer after being advised to by the vet, and take a small amount out at a time and keep that in an airtight box. And yeah wash his bowls out every day.

FFS, I have a cat that is more weird with food 'sensitivities' than my worst hippie friend.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 17, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, we store his hypo-allergenic food in the freezer after being advised to by the vet, and take a small amount out at a time and keep that in an airtight box. And yeah wash his bowls out every day.
> 
> FFS, I have a cat that is more weird with food 'sensitivities' than my worst hippie friend.






Poor fella. I suppose his immune system might have been thrashed and trashed when he was a stray kitten.


----------



## oryx (Jun 17, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> View attachment 138320
> 
> Cat advice from any of you long term owners as this is my first cat, only had dogs until now...
> 
> ...



Re the skin complaints we had a not dissimilar thing with our Paddy, who needed a steroid injection - luckily just the one seemed to work.

As puddy_tat says the scabs thing sounds like it could be flea allergy dermatitis, and as purenarcotic says changing flea treatment may help - also some flea treatments are ineffective and need changing. We had to change from Frontline to Advantage, on the vet's advice.

We had some behavioural problems with Paddy, who's also a rescue cat but much older than yours. He howled at night a lot and vomited a lot, and over-groomed. It's taken a year and a half of dietary changes and Feliway for these things to more or less go away. Other than that he's adorable - well-behaved and loving. He had clearly been a pet.

I've had quite a few cats but never a rescue cat before and they do seem more fragile, physically and mentally, than cats you pick up as kittens from another loving home. Hope you can sort him out.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 17, 2018)

was stroking bella this evening when I felt something under her neck. not sure why there is exposed skin and how this came about 
will make an appointment with vet.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 18, 2018)

Aww Bella. Vet's visit won't harm but to me that looks like a bit of mild overgrooming - do you think she might have done it when stressed at the cattery? or was she fine after coming back home? Anyway, worth having a check to see it's not an allergenic thing.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2018)

wrt cats and allergies - it can be incredibly difficult to work out what a cat is allergic to.

Although vets can do intra-dermal tests on cats to try to work out the source of allergies, they are not very reliable in animals with a loose skin - in humans our skin is anchored by our body fat and a whole load of allergens can be tested for in a relatively small space (certainly compared to our overall surface area) and the doctor can see which small areas react or not - that is not possible in animals with skin that is loose.  Also in a cat an allergy test like that requires pretty much half their body to be shaved, and that plus multiple injection sites with allergens requires a general anaesthetic (always a risk) -  just to test whatever allergens they think are most likely - and if they react to more than 1 of those, it can be quite nasty.

I'm not saying don't investigate the possibility of allergy tests, just be aware that it can be quite nasty and not very accurate in cats, and isn't just a case of pop them off at the vets and get a handy list of what they are allergic to with no sedation and aftercare required - weigh up whether the issue is serious enough to make it potentially worth it.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 18, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 138379



Awww...Hello Tobytoes...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jun 18, 2018)

My one-eyed cat on patrol.

I’ve said this before: this is the easiest patrol he’s ever had responsibility for. He can sit there and see all comers from all sides almost without turning his head. Which is just as well seeing as he’s only got one eye and he’s half deaf too.

But he’s very strict about who can pass over the communal Back-Gate highway, which happens to be on his territory, often causing a backlog of cats waiting for permission to pass at tea time. He takes his sweet time grooming and then he’ll let them through one at a time.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 18, 2018)

Toby just cannot be arsed.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 18, 2018)

Don't think Molly can either.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 18, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Aww Bella. Vet's visit won't harm but to me that looks like a bit of mild overgrooming - do you think she might have done it when stressed at the cattery? or was she fine after coming back home? Anyway, worth having a check to see it's not an allergenic thing.



could be over grooming. she was fine when back from cattery. Seems fine enough, but you never know with cats...


----------



## Epona (Jun 19, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> was stroking bella this evening when I felt something under her neck. not sure why there is exposed skin and how this came about
> will make an appointment with vet.



You know what, the exact same thing happened to Jakey the other week.  It was really grazed and rough under his chin for a few days, but it was clean and healed up ok.

What caused it?  My best guess was wrestling with Sonic - looked like what happens when cats are tussling and a back foot tries to push them off and takes a clump of fur out.

It wasn't serious and fur is growing back now.  And he and Sonic still love one another.  They still sometimes disagree about who "owns" various places around the house though - they're cats.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 19, 2018)

Off to the vets with Charlie later noticed a tiny white lump on her ear yesterday. Today there are many more. Anybody had any experience of this with their kittys.
Not the best pic as she won't stay still.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 19, 2018)

Back from vets. They have no idea what it is?
Think it might be allergic reaction or parasitic. Steroid injection and drops on neck.
Hoping it clears up otherwise it's a biopsy 
Charlie earlier with eyes like plates. Luckily there is a kitty only waiting area.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 19, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Don't think Molly can either.
> 
> View attachment 138404



Molly has very unusual colours in her eyes... really lovely.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 19, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Back from vets. They have no idea what it is?
> Think it might be allergic reaction or parasitic. Steroid injection and drops on neck.
> Hoping it clears up otherwise it's a biopsy
> Charlie earlier with eyes like plates. Luckily there is a kitty only waiting area.
> View attachment 138491 View attachment 138492



Aww poor wee thing. Hope all gets sorted with the steroid injection


----------



## Epona (Jun 20, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Back from vets. They have no idea what it is?
> Think it might be allergic reaction or parasitic. Steroid injection and drops on neck.
> Hoping it clears up otherwise it's a biopsy
> Charlie earlier with eyes like plates. Luckily there is a kitty only waiting area.
> View attachment 138491 View attachment 138492



Hope it's nothing to worry about, best wishes   I don't have any idea as I've never come across it before, and yes if steroid shot doesn't clear it up then a biopsy is a good idea just to be sure it's nothing nasty (most things aren't terrible btw, so try not to worry too much).

I can't look at those weight posters any more, since Radar had his anorexia episode and lost so much weight (he was off the left hand side of the weight pictures poor love).  I didn't take any pictures of him like that because if he hadn't got better that's not how I'd want a reminder of him, but it was brutal, and happened over a short space of time.  He's better now, but still skinny as fuck.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 20, 2018)

Was nice to see them curled up together as it doesn't happen much any more. Its not like there is out and out hostility, but he can certainly be a dick to her at times.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 20, 2018)

Epona said:


> Hope it's nothing to worry about, best wishes   I don't have any idea as I've never come across it before, and yes if steroid shot doesn't clear it up then a biopsy is a good idea just to be sure it's nothing nasty (most things aren't terrible btw, so try not to worry too much).
> 
> I can't look at those weight posters any more, since Radar had his anorexia episode and lost so much weight (he was off the left hand side of the weight pictures poor love).  I didn't take any pictures of him like that because if he hadn't got better that's not how I'd want a reminder of him, but it was brutal, and happened over a short space of time.  He's better now, but still skinny as fuck.


I'm thinking of changing vets. Charlie was the one who got diagnosed with Chlamydia in her eye. The vet was baffled yesterday with her ears and failed to notice ( until I pointed it out) the red rash on her nose and chin. That is when he had a bit of a Eureka moment and gave her the steroid injection. I asked if it was anything to do with the chlamydia and he said ' who told you that?' I told him someone here. He replied we only know that for sure if a swab was taken and it costs £100. I was never offered that, so still not sure why her eye flared up just after I found her.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 20, 2018)

xsunnysuex Toby Toes?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 20, 2018)

Schmetterling said:


> View attachment 138550
> 
> xsunnysuex Toby Toes?


Awww.   Toby's a star!!	 x


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 20, 2018)

Schmetterling said:


> View attachment 138550
> 
> xsunnysuex Toby Toes?



I get the feeling if if I bought that I'd be in for hard times!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2018)

so the cat went into cat hospital for a biopsy and they found a tumour in her stomach, which they've removed. so hopefully she'll be fine when she comes home. looking back some of the signs were obvious, but at the time they didn't seem so clear


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> so the cat went into cat hospital for a biopsy and they found a tumour in her stomach, which they've removed. so hopefully she'll be fine when she comes home. looking back some of the signs were obvious, but at the time they didn't seem so clear



Hope she makes a good recovery. If only they could tell us eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Hope she makes a good recovery. If only they could tell us eh?


we thought she was leaving a bit of food for one of her cat friends for a while.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> we thought she was leaving a bit of food for one of her cat friends for a while.



Hope she recovers well...and gets back to eating properly again..


----------



## oryx (Jun 21, 2018)

Hope she's ok and makes a full recovery.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Hope she recovers well...and gets back to eating properly again..





oryx said:


> Hope she's ok and makes a full recovery.


coming home tomorrow


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2018)

Question: can cats somehow regulate the roughness of their tongues or are their tongues a mix of rough and smooth? The reason I ask is that sometimes Ziggy will lick my nose and it's a pleasurable experience, while other times it feels like a high powered Black and Decker sander is attacking my hooter.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 21, 2018)

I think the spikes in the middle are longer & coarser than at the tip and the edges. But even the gentler areas will feel like sandpaper if they lick you hard or repeatedly enough. You're just too delicious / Ziggy just loves you too much, ed.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 21, 2018)

My demonic girls.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2018)

the kittens are growing up. They just brought their first bird in.

I was sat on the computer, ignoring their usual thrashing about but then suddenly something didn't sound normal - massive tapping noise coming from under the sofa. Suddenly a bird flies out and into the window and of course, like Raptors, the two of them are going for it, one from each side.  

Managed to fend the cats off and pick the bird up, and released it out the front door. Phew 

I guess it won't be long before I'm waking up to decapitated birds in my living room and seeing them sat there looking satisfied with a face full of feathers etc


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 22, 2018)

Toby Toes really loves his little hidey hole at the moment.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 22, 2018)

Our cats aren't eating much at the moment.  I'm putting it down to the fact they had their vaccines and working stuff last week so it's the after effects of that.  

Not worrying too much yet.


----------



## stavros (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm cat-sitting for my next door neighbours next weekend. Hopefully I can get in their house without Missy following me, because apparently when she's got in their house before, through open windows or patio doors, all kinds of furry shit has kicked off over her invasion.


----------



## Epona (Jun 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Question: can cats somehow regulate the roughness of their tongues or are their tongues a mix of rough and smooth? The reason I ask is that sometimes Ziggy will lick my nose and it's a pleasurable experience, while other times it feels like a high powered Black and Decker sander is attacking my hooter.



The barbs on a cat's tongue have 2 main uses - 1 is for grooming, to remove loose hair, and the other is the bigger barbs in the middle of the tongue are used to strip any last remnants of flesh from the bones of their prey.  So when it feels more painful than usual, be afraid...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> coming home tomorrow



How's the patient doing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> How's the patient doing?


Lying on the sofa snoozing away, good appetite, not worrying at the stitches.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Lying on the sofa snoozing away, good appetite, not worrying at the stitches.



Hope she continues to make a speedy recovery. They drive us crazy but we wouldn’t be without them.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 23, 2018)

There was a conversation on a thread somewhere about not getting cats from Gumtree ads etc. Can anybody remember where it was? I have done a couple of searches but am on phone and can’t easily find it. TIA.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 23, 2018)

discobastard said:


> There was a conversation on a thread somewhere about not getting cats from Gumtree ads etc. Can anybody remember where it was? I have done a couple of searches but am on phone and can’t easily find it. TIA.



an earlier mention on this thread here


----------



## discobastard (Jun 23, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> an earlier mention on this thread here


Thanks Puddy_Tat, that’s helpful.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 23, 2018)

Another tough day in catland


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2018)

Ziggy really does not like Felix food and will never finish off a whole sachet.However, he's very partial to the Whiskas pouches that handily are readily available at Poundland ar 4 for a quid.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 23, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Another tough day in catland
> 
> View attachment 138800


Has the one on the chair got tufts of white fur on his/her head or is it the camera angle. So cute


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Ziggy really does not like Felix food and will never finish off a whole sachet.However, he's very partial to the Whiskas pouches that handily are readily available at Poundland ar 4 for a quid.


Considering mine were eating out of bins they only like sheba and frigging Mon petite


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 23, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Has the one on the chair got tufts of white fur on his/her head or is it the camera angle. So cute



Zoom in - she has a white diamond on her forehead and that other bit is the paw she's leaning on 

I think she's adorable, really odd paint job, but such delicate features. Scrapper though. Watched a Lab cross the road to avoid her the other day because she not only wouldn't give up her bit of pavement, she advanced at him. Literally 20 times her size 

(Grew up on a scrap yard)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Ziggy really does not like Felix food and will never finish off a whole sachet.However, he's very partial to the Whiskas pouches that handily are readily available at Poundland ar 4 for a quid.



make sure he never finds out where you're getting them


----------



## pogofish (Jun 23, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Considering mine were eating out of bins they only like sheba and frigging Mon petite



Same with my two - Raised on the cheapest of cheap cat food and scraps.

Then by mistake I bought a small packet of the good/expensive stuff just because it was convienent on the way home.  They loved it and refused to eat cheap shit ever again..!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 23, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> that other bit is the paw she's leaning on


Ha. So it is


----------



## oryx (Jun 24, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Considering mine were eating out of bins they only like sheba and frigging Mon petite



Same with our Paddy - he was a stray for about a year and will only eat Sheba/Gourmet


----------



## Epona (Jun 24, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Has the one on the chair got tufts of white fur on his/her head or is it the camera angle. So cute



The one on the chair looks like a tortoiseshell to me - black or brown and orange


----------



## Epona (Jun 24, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Zoom in - she has a white diamond on her forehead and that other bit is the paw she's leaning on
> 
> I think she's adorable, really odd paint job, but such delicate features. Scrapper though. Watched a Lab cross the road to avoid her the other day because she not only wouldn't give up her bit of pavement, she advanced at him. Literally 20 times her size
> 
> (Grew up on a scrap yard)



She's beautiful


----------



## Epona (Jun 24, 2018)

pogofish said:


> Same with my two - Raised on the cheapest of cheap cat food and scraps.
> 
> Then by mistake I bought a small packet of the good/expensive stuff just because it was convienent on the way home.  They loved it and refused to eat cheap shit ever again..!



My problem is that Radar can now demand whatever the fuck he wants after not eating for over a month (had a feeding tube and I was syringing the cat version of Complan into a tube down the side of his neck into his oesophagus 5 times a day) - so if he now decides he wants to eat caviar, he gets caviar.  It will be cheaper than multiple vet visits anyway, the amount he's already cost in vet bills you'd think he was gold plated with a few diamond settings - just seeing him eating anything still makes me well up with happiness, I don't honestly care that much whether it's more expensive than another brand of food.  (£6.5k vet bill for surgery and to get him eating again afterwards, after that the odd 20p here or there over different brands of food seems petty - and I love him.  He loves me too, he's the sweetest thing)


----------



## Chz (Jun 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Ziggy really does not like Felix food and will never finish off a whole sachet.However, he's very partial to the Whiskas pouches that handily are readily available at Poundland ar 4 for a quid.


Hah! The missus believes in buying only the best gushy food, but Bernard turns his nose up at most of it. The only "fancy" thing he'll eat is the Royal Canin stuff, and Mrs.C still doesn't like it because it's not 90%+ meat. Generally, he prefers Whiskas and some other Purina thing. Oh, and medium-rare pigeon breast off our plates, of course. And then he's the opposite with the kibble - only likes the Royal Canin stuff. 

I think if they made a food with what he naturally craves - pigeon, spiders, and pillbugs - he'd rather like that.


----------



## stavros (Jun 24, 2018)

I don't like this hot weather, because it seems to prevent lap occupation. I watched three football matches yesterday, plus most of a rugby match, and the only contact my lap received was being walked over on the way to her chair. Autumn, Winter and Spring sporting events are preferred, especially snooker.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 25, 2018)

We've moved house, two houses down from where we lived. One of our cats is a proper explorer, and thus was all over the place anyway, and he's quite comfortable with it. The other is the opposite, and sits outside the old house. I did try to pick him up and move him today but unsurprisingly it didn't go well for either of us. Any tips?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 25, 2018)

mauvais said:


> We've moved house, two houses down from where we lived. One of our cats is a proper explorer, and thus was all over the place anyway, and he's quite comfortable with it. The other is the opposite, and sits outside the old house. I did try to pick him up and move him today but unsurprisingly it didn't go well for either of us. Any tips?



I'd leave him to it for a while, provided the new owners don't mind. I assume he's worked out where the food bowl is?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 25, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Any tips?



i used to know some people who acquired a cat with a house, as kitty refused to stay at her hoomans' new house...

dunno really.  is kitty coming back for food?

these things take a while for cats to get the hang of.

has old place got new people yet?  make sure they know the score, or kitty will try and adopt them.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 25, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i used to know some people who acquired a cat with a house, as kitty refused to stay at her hoomans' new house...
> 
> dunno really.  is kitty coming back for food?
> 
> ...


No new people yet, they've done a survey but having been through buying this place, I guess it'll still be a while before they complete and anyone moves in. We will have a chat once they do.

We've just come home and I've lured him in - he's here now eating which is a start, I guess, but won't be the end of it either.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ozzie still seems a bit off.  She only eating a bit and sitting in places she doesn't normally.  She had a sneezing fit earlier too.


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2018)

stavros said:


> I don't like this hot weather, because it seems to prevent lap occupation. I watched three football matches yesterday, plus most of a rugby match, and the only contact my lap received was being walked over on the way to her chair. Autumn, Winter and Spring sporting events are preferred, especially snooker.



I say this, and then two hours later she watches the whole of Poland-Colombia on my lap, complete with dreamy nose-twitching.


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2018)

stavros said:


> I say this, and then two hours later she watches the whole of Poland-Colombia on my lap, complete with dreamy nose-twitching.



My lot are often a bit less cuddly in this sort of weather, it's clear they want cuddles but they get too warm and wander off eyeing me reproachfully as if it's my fault LOL

I fancied a duvet day today though and Radar my feline co-sleeper was wonderful, although I do sometimes wish he wouldn't insist on sleeping with a paw on my face - sometimes he flexes his foot a bit in his sleep or stretches and it can be a bit prickly   Also whiskers up my nose he's that close to my face


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 26, 2018)

.


Me76 said:


> Ozzie still seems a bit off.  She only eating a bit and sitting in places she doesn't normally.  She had a sneezing fit earlier too.


Update needed on Ozzie. Hopes she's okay.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 26, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> .
> 
> Update needed on Ozzie. Hopes she's okay.


Well she woke me up in the night by nibbling my fingers!  I also heard her have another sneezing fit before I got out of bed, but she was out by the time I got up.


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2018)

I just said to Jakey to get on my lap, and he did, then the crazy kitty's legs seemed to go in every direction as he fell off my lap, and I now have a whole new load of scratches - clumsiest cat ever!  He wasn't in the queue when feline grace was being handed out bless him.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2018)

Molly has been a bit off with us recently
Not sure if it's because we cut a load of her hair off or because we won't/haven't given her normal cat food 
She was asking and hoping for some for ages after having a bit after we ran out of her thyroid food
Hasn't sat on my lap for weeks now and is ducking most of the times we try and stroke her, also running past us
We did go away for a night too and didn't seem bothered about us when we got back


----------



## Whagwan (Jun 27, 2018)

Turns out we had nothing to worry about with Reba and the new baby.  

She was never a huge lap cat but has taken to sitting on the missus's lap when she is breastfeeding, comfortable as hell around the little one.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 27, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> Turns out we had nothing to worry about with Reba and the new baby.
> 
> She was never a huge lap cat but has taken to sitting on the missus's lap when she is breastfeeding, comfortable as hell around the little one.



That's good  My old girl has only just started to let the children stroke her, a mere nine and three quarter years after my eldest was born


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 27, 2018)

My cat Colin is desperate for food. 

He's being so patient (bless him) but keeps pawing for ham. 

 

 

Poor thing. Must be so tempting not to munch the whole thing in front of me.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2018)

Molly has been mostly outside for a week! loving the sun, rolling in crap


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> when I first decided to get a cat, BSH was my first choice but they are so damn expensive. Settled for cheaper russian blue instead. would have loved to have teamed bella up with a BSH


where did you get that brush arch from!?!?!  in the vain hope scruffcat Molly will use one! thanks


----------



## pogofish (Jun 27, 2018)

The brush arches are got cheaply online - but much dearer for exactly the same thing in pet shops.

Despite regularly sprinkling the base with catnip and getting it through the brush, my two expertly ignore it until I'm just at the point of chucking it out, when they both have a good brushing session - then go back to ignoring it apart from the odd scratch on the base, till the next time I'm about to chuck it!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 27, 2018)

ddraig said:


> where did you get that brush arch from!?!?!  in the vain hope scruffcat Molly will use one! thanks



I got mine from ebay

New Scratch Post Cat Arch Massager Pet Self Groomer Grooming Play Nip Scratching 6954809912023 | eBay

Bella and Chloe use it to scratch their whiskers.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2018)

cheers!


----------



## stavros (Jun 27, 2018)

Epona said:


> My lot are often a bit less cuddly in this sort of weather, it's clear they want cuddles but they get too warm and wander off eyeing me reproachfully as if it's my fault LOL



Whose fault is it, then?

I got looks and scratches of incredulity earlier when Switzerland-Costa Rica ended and I turfed Missy off my lap. It was her own fault really, as she could see clearly that they were at about 80 minutes when she got up, and she saw the fourth official hold up the stoppage time board.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex 
I wish I could like those last few posts more than once. 
Tobytoes is just so cute. Especially in the top one....lying on the sofa peeking around the arm rest...

And Molly is gorgeous ...with her huge eyes and lovely white whiskers. She would talk to you with that little face.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2018)

Ozzie seems to be back to normal now.  Food is being eating and she isn't quite so off.  I think she had something stuck up her nose, which must have been uncomfortable.


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2018)

Toby looks more innocent than most cats I've known. Is this a distorted impression, drawn from a few photos? 

I went round my next door neighbours to feed their two for the first time this evening. One of them was delighted, the other continued her long-held ambivalence towards me. 

Missy followed me into their back garden and tried to get in, so I had to shut the door sharpish. She later hissed at me for the first time in over a year, presumably because she'd never seen me on enemy territory before.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 29, 2018)

There's a lovely black and white cat in my garden... I think it's a she as she is smallish. She just spent 10 minutes rolling around on the ground and chilling out. 
The dog next door is going berzerk  lol... 
And the cat is looking very smug about it


----------



## stavros (Jun 30, 2018)

As I turned out the light last night, something very noisy erupted on my flat roof at the back. I think some idiot had ventured onto Missy's patch, and she was not happy. It's been quite a while since she had a fight that was audible to me.


----------



## polly (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm looking for advice, please  I have a cat. She's about 3 years old and was dumped in a taped up box before she came to us. She apparently had a bit of a shit start in life but is really happy now. She's a great family pet: really affectionate, good natured and tolerant of my children. We love her.

Anyway I stayed at a friend's house this weekend and her two cats have had two litters of kittens this year. They're fed and happy enough, but there was one older kitten who seemed to be bullied by the bigger cats and was quite frightened of people too (friend has three young kids who are quite boisterous). I offered to take this one and she was really pleased. But my bloke and mum think that it would be really unfair to current cat.

urgh tl;dr Introducing a second cat when the first has already been with you for a few years. Bad idea or do the cats eventually just rub along?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 1, 2018)

polly said:


> Introducing a second cat when the first has already been with you for a few years. Bad idea or do the cats eventually just rub along?



it depends on the cats.  much the same as introducing any two random hoomans.

some advice from cats protection here.


----------



## polly (Jul 1, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it depends on the cats.  much the same as introducing any two random hoomans.
> 
> some advice from cats protection here.



Thanks, that’s helpful. Unfortunately though I suppose there is no way of knowing how sociable or not my cat is until I try it.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2018)

Here he is! He's not enjoying the hot weather too much.


----------



## stavros (Jul 2, 2018)

The ginger I sometimes meet on my way to and from work was over the moon to see me this morning. So much so that after rolling around and brushing my legs, he then stood on his back legs and wrapped his front ones around my thigh, so desperate was he for me to stick around. I was tempted to pull a sickie and just stay with him.


----------



## Chz (Jul 3, 2018)

Have caught Bernard red-... er, pawed being a Two-Breakfast-Bernard at the neighbours' now. No wonder he tolerates the little black cat, since she lets him have some of her breakfast!


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2018)

Sonic has to go to the vet again to get one of his claws sorted out - he's getting on a bit now, has arthritis, and doesn't wear them down or properly pull off the dead outer layers by running around/climbing/scratching like a younger cat would, and occasionally gets a "thick claw" thing going on, which I can't cut cos of the arthritis in my hands.

Our vet surgery does a claw trim and general wellbeing/advice/grooming service with a veterinary nurse for £10.50, which I make use of in these situations.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2018)

Molly has been eating loads LOADS! and keeps waiting by bowl for more after licking it clean which doesn't usually happen
hope not ill!


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Molly has been eating loads LOADS! and keeps waiting by bowl for more after licking it clean which doesn't usually happen
> hope not ill!



I'd keep an eye on it, having changed appetite can be a symptom of various things, if she carries on eating and being really hungry and loses weight, then book a vet appt for her.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2018)

yeah, partner keeps saying worms, we'll see


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2018)

ddraig said:


> yeah, partner keeps saying worms, we'll see



Yeah hopefully worms, that's the most easily rectified thing out of all the options, so fingers crossed for that


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 3, 2018)

My new phone takes lovely pictures - so expect lots more pictures of Tom and Jinx


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 3, 2018)

I will never have enough pics of Tom & JInx Fez909 - because black cats are the best cats. Spam away!


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 3, 2018)

KatyF - Always freaks me out a bit when you like my posts in here - The cats are actually not mine. I'm looking after them for my cousin, Katie F 

(I've already trawled through your posting history to confirm you're not her...phew  )


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 3, 2018)

New friends:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 3, 2018)

Need kitty pics today. 
Having a rough one.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 3, 2018)

Have a big tail PippinTook
 
And Charlie shit tail says hi


----------



## hegley (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 3, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Have a big tail PippinTook
> View attachment 139804
> And Charlie shit tail says hi
> View attachment 139805



Aww...hello you two...and Calamity1971 
Looking very relaxed there xxx


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 3, 2018)

hegley said:


>


Aww
Lovely


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 3, 2018)

Milly is covered in cleavers (little sticky balls) 
So this wash may take some time.
Shes like a cat feather duster the amount of crud she picks up on her travels.


----------



## Chz (Jul 4, 2018)

Multiple breakfasts and hot days are _extremely _tiring. (shot by Mrs.C)


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> My new phone takes lovely pictures - so expect lots more pictures of Tom and Jinx
> 
> View attachment 139792



lovely photo quality. Pixel 2 phone?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 4, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> lovely photo quality. Pixel 2 phone?


Yep!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 4, 2018)

Toby's on a fly hunt!!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 4, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby's on a fly hunt!!
> 
> View attachment 140014



Oh how cute is that?
He looks like he's going to break out in song.

Mew  mew  mew 




Sorry. Can't resist Tobytoes.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 4, 2018)

He's had enough of the fly hunting now.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 4, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> He's had enough of the fly hunting now.
> 
> View attachment 140015


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 5, 2018)

The idiot spotted a bird and went tree climbing. Went much higher then the photo and took a while to get down.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 5, 2018)

Also a dead shrew under the sofa. 

I hate to think the devestation that would be wraught on the local wild life if he had no bell on his collar.


----------



## KatyF (Jul 5, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> KatyF - Always freaks me out a bit when you like my posts in here - The cats are actually not mine. I'm looking after them for my cousin, Katie F
> 
> (I've already trawled through your posting history to confirm you're not her...phew  )



Ha sorry!

Delilah is looking thinner again, though not alarmingly so. I'm hoping it's just the warm weather and the fact she's going outside more now than she was. Nothing else out of the ordinary but I'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## Chz (Jul 5, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> He's had enough of the fly hunting now.
> 
> View attachment 140015


Not that it's a bad photo, but it goes to prove that Tobytoes' magic is in the cheeky look on his face. No face, he's just another cute cat.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 5, 2018)

Chz said:


> Not that it's a bad photo, but it goes to prove that Tobytoes' magic is in the cheeky look on his face. No face, he's just another cute cat.



Umm  he has a rather cheeky bum in that picture too.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 6, 2018)

My friend's cat, yesterday evening, was sprawled out like this for some time


----------



## Poi E (Jul 6, 2018)

Really bad photo but it shows Buster after having his neck shaved for some blood tests. You can see the extensive scarring down the right side, virtually in a line, from fighting. His right ear is similarly much worse than the left. So, cats (or at least this one) favour turning a certain way in a fight.


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2018)

I did a de-furring of Missy's favourite chair today. Fuck me, that requires a lot of effort in weather like this.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Really bad photo but it shows Buster after having his neck shaved for some blood tests. You can see the extensive scarring down the right side, virtually in a line, from fighting. His right ear is similarly much worse than the left. So, cats (or at least this one) favour turning a certain way in a fight.
> View attachment 140181


Ahhh. That's a lot shaved for a bit of kitty blood.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 6, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Ahhh. That's a lot shaved for a bit of kitty blood.



they did the same for chloe. only didn't bother to tell me. I didn't think they would shave any of her hair. only noticed it the following day after when I saw her neck. was shocked and thought how the heck did this happen...then dawned on me it was the blood test.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 7, 2018)

Boy loves a tummy rub.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 7, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Really bad photo but it shows Buster after having his neck shaved for some blood tests. You can see the extensive scarring down the right side, virtually in a line, from fighting. His right ear is similarly much worse than the left. So, cats (or at least this one) favour turning a certain way in a fight.
> View attachment 140181



 l love a scrapper. Hope the blood tests are ok.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 7, 2018)

The girls sleeping through the england game


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 7, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Boy loves a tummy rub.
> 
> View attachment 140287



Obvs I love him, but it was already brain meltingly hot an now he's taken 80% of my pillow, with his furry arse in my face ...

So I'm on the sofa now. We're both happier I reckon.


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2018)

It must be the heat, because even by feline standards today has been little but very long, high quality sleeps.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 9, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 140582



I think TobyToes loves having his photo taken


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 9, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I think TobyToes loves having his photo taken


He's a proper little poser!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Jul 9, 2018)

Edward and Buster have both been off their food, and Edward has lost a bit of weight. I'm putting it down to the heat as chicken breast still elicits some interest.

Buster's had his third blood test which showed thyroid levels a bit too high, after being too low from treatment. I'm thinking that an operation is in order when I get a job as getting him to eat the pills in food is harder and harder.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 9, 2018)

Really nice photos, sue.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 9, 2018)

Epona said:


> She's beautiful



Oh, hai Epona, you are clearly a hooman of great taste.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 9, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Edward and Buster have both been off their food, and Edward has lost a bit of weight. I'm putting it down to the heat as chicken breast still elicits some interest.
> 
> Buster's had his third blood test which showed thyroid levels a bit too high, after being too low from treatment. I'm thinking that an operation is in order when I get a job as getting him to eat the pills in food is harder and harder.



Have you tried sticking them in a ball of pate? Bit pricey and not the healthiest, bit it's the only way I can get mine to take his.

And yeah, both of mine are less interested in food right now, in the evening anyway.


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 9, 2018)

Reba has taken to entering and exiting through the velux.  Which wouldn't be so impressive if it wasn't three floors up and she only has 3 legs.


----------



## Chz (Jul 9, 2018)

Chz said:


> Have caught Bernard red-... er, pawed being a Two-Breakfast-Bernard at the neighbours' now. No wonder he tolerates the little black cat, since she lets him have some of her breakfast!


Three breakfasts!! Little girl from across the way just told me he's been up in her room before!!


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 9, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 140583



Still the most beautiful cat in the house (sorry TobyT, I love your cheeky round face but Molly is the Queen of Gorgeous.)


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 9, 2018)

Not my news, some other guy's news...
► VIDEO: Polish academic upstaged by his cat during TV interview


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 9, 2018)

Milly has adapted a new strategy whereby she lies on the arm of the chair then rolls off onto my lap. Last night the dog was behind me and milly flopped onto to sash. Dog was a bit errrr at first
Apols in advance, dimly lit room and shit camera phone. 
 
Then sash realised that this is okay and went to sleep whilst I was perched on the tiniest bit of cushion.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 9, 2018)

Dylan's a real fan of the twist at the moment. Probably inspired by some Pickford moves I would imagine.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 9, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Still the most beautiful cat in the house (sorry TobyT, I love your cheeky round face but Molly is the Queen of Gorgeous.)




 

Queen Molly


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 9, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> View attachment 140661
> 
> Queen Molly


Really suits her.  Lovely girl!!	x


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 9, 2018)

OMG!!  Toby will hate me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> OMG!!  Toby will hate me.
> View attachment 140692


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 9, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


Hahahaha!!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 9, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> OMG!!  Toby will hate me.
> View attachment 140692


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 9, 2018)

PippinTook said:


>


He is very pretty isn't he lol.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 9, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> He is very pretty isn't he lol.



The blush is so right though.
And he is very pretty.


----------



## Grump (Jul 9, 2018)

My rescue cat, Noah.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jul 9, 2018)

Speaking of one eyed cats...

My One-Eyed Cat has lost a canine tooth. I stood on something hard this morning when I got out of bed, wondered what it was, one look told me it was a broken off canine. Checked the cat but he seems utterly unbothered. No swelling, no tenderness, no blood. Still eating and washing. It’s definitely his tooth, because he’s suddenly missing a canine.

He’s soooo oldd!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Speaking of one eyed cats...
> 
> My One-Eyed Cat has lost a canine tooth. I stood on something hard this morning when I got out of bed, wondered what it was, one look told me it was a broken off canine. Checked the cat but he seems utterly unbothered. No swelling, no tenderness, no blood. Still eating and washing. It’s definitely his tooth, because he’s suddenly missing a canine.
> 
> He’s soooo oldd!



((((senior kitteh))))


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 10, 2018)

Long may Queen Molly rule over us!
And she needs to send OneEyedCat his congratulations telegram quickly, he sounds like Methuselah. Glad he's not in distress SheilaNaGig.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jul 10, 2018)

He seems fine!

He’s here right now purring away and washing his chops. Half deaf, half blind, and only half his teeth, but still spry and gorgeous, and not smelly.


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2018)

Radar's appetite has been a little low the last few days, which is almost certainly due to the heat, but given events this year has me feeling a bit anxious - he's still underweight.  Doesn't help that we won't have a delivery of his usual food until tomorrow, and last night the local shop was out of stuff we know he will eat - he has turned his nose up at the replacement (tbh it says "in gravy" but it's more like semi-jellified gravy, and he's a firm "in gravy" cat - this is pushing the description - naturally he eats the jelly-gravy but won't touch the meat part).

He is eating a bit of what I put down for him, just it's all taking me back to when he had anorexia and a feeding tube - I'm still relatively calm atm, will go out in a bit to see if I can find any cat food with actual gravy rather than fake jelly gravy.

I do have some cooked shredded chicken in the freezer which I can defrost and offer him (and maybe make a little bit of broth without onion or garlic to go on it) if I can't find anything suitable before the food order turns up tomorrow.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 10, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> He seems fine!
> 
> He’s here right now purring away and washing his chops. Half deaf, half blind, and only half his teeth, but still spry and gorgeous, and not smelly.



That reminds me of my old dog..one eye, no teeth, three legs.
We nicknamed her Lucky.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 10, 2018)

Epona said:


> Radar's appetite has been a little low the last few days, which is almost certainly due to the heat, but given events this year has me feeling a bit anxious - he's still underweight.  Doesn't help that we won't have a delivery of his usual food until tomorrow, and last night the local shop was out of stuff we know he will eat - he has turned his nose up at the replacement (tbh it says "in gravy" but it's more like semi-jellified gravy, and he's a firm "in gravy" cat - this is pushing the description - naturally he eats the jelly-gravy but won't touch the meat part).
> 
> He is eating a bit of what I put down for him, just it's all taking me back to when he had anorexia and a feeding tube - I'm still relatively calm atm, will go out in a bit to see if I can find any cat food with actual gravy rather than fake jelly gravy.
> 
> I do have some cooked shredded chicken in the freezer which I can defrost and offer him (and maybe make a little bit of broth without onion or garlic to go on it) if I can't find anything suitable before the food order turns up tomorrow.



Sorry to hear it, would be ok/less worrying if he wasn't still underweight I guess.

I always end up reverting to "proper" meat (well, fish generally) in an emergency. Here's hoping he picks up.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 10, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> OMG!!  Toby will hate me.
> View attachment 140692



Just no


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 10, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Just no


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Sorry to hear it, would be ok/less worrying if he wasn't still underweight I guess.
> 
> I always end up reverting to "proper" meat (well, fish generally) in an emergency. Here's hoping he picks up.



Yeah he's alright, was just being fussy, and the main worry was more that he needs to be putting on weight rather than skipping meals.  Bowl full of food and pestering me to feed him cos it wasn't something he liked.  I got some pouches of something I know he likes and he's eaten this evening. 

Food order arriving tomorrow so should be ok, now have enough stuff that we know he likes to last until then (note to self, do not try to second guess what a cat will want to eat when you've run out of his regular food LOL)


----------



## Chz (Jul 11, 2018)

Have now learned the lesson that catteries fill up faster than day camps over the summer holidays. Thankfully we managed to nab a cancellation.

Hopefully no-one has any horror stories about Woodside Cattery?


----------



## hegley (Jul 12, 2018)

Felix brought home a rabbit just now.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 12, 2018)

Dylan's also lost his appetite, or he's just gone off the wet food that he normally has. Annoying thing is he'll eat the dry food, but we're trying not to give him that incase the blood in wee comes back grr


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 12, 2018)

hegley said:


> Felix brought home a rabbit just now.



That's a fair effort.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah good job. No shortage of those. Keeps him away from the birds, maybe.

Hope you told Felix what a bloody good boy he was.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 13, 2018)

Edward's standard look of weary contempt at human activity unrelated to food.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 13, 2018)

He's had a shifting limp because the other cat has been getting more attention with his health issues. Took Edward to the vet once to check it out and nothing found. Clever, clever things.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2018)

Molly scruffcat is scruffy today! Was double this scruffy but lost it somewhere


----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2018)

I've got some mates coming round tomorrow, so I'm going to have to clear up the sock death fields which litter my house. They've just become part of the furniture to me, as Missy's brought more and more in, but I will concede they look rather odd to newcomers.


----------



## komodo (Jul 13, 2018)

Has made himself a nest to cope with this hot weather....no egg as yet (bit hard to see how nesty this is with him in it mind)


----------



## Me76 (Jul 13, 2018)

Ozzie's started being really silly when I'm in the garden pottering (it's a tiny garden and there isn't much to Potter in) but she's started pretending she can't get any where and meowing lots.  I just carry on with my business and tell her to stop being a silly tart!   So then she moves to another place and pretends to be stuck.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 14, 2018)

komodo said:


> Has made himself a nest to cope with this hot weather....no egg as yet (bit hard to see how nesty this is with him in it mind)View attachment 141142



Oh...
He's the Cheshire cat


----------



## hegley (Jul 14, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Hope you told Felix what a bloody good boy he was.


I was secretly impressed he managed to get it through the catflap and up the stairs - he's quite a small cat.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 14, 2018)

Toby toes is in a playful mood tonight.


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2018)

stavros said:


> I've got some mates coming round tomorrow, so I'm going to have to clear up the sock death fields which litter my house. They've just become part of the furniture to me, as Missy's brought more and more in, but I will concede they look rather odd to newcomers.



She was slightly anxious at first when they arrived, but soon realised that they weren't here to try to take over her house, just to watch the football, and went to sleep on the front windowsill.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 14, 2018)

Think the heat has done him!!


----------



## Chz (Jul 15, 2018)

Heat's tired him out enough, the little bastard's stolen my cushion!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 15, 2018)

Cats are on a dry food day due to Odins behaviour. Because of the heat I've been buying sachets over tins. Being the generous sort I've even got a variety, both gravy and jelly, Felix and Whiskers. Started with him turning his nose up at the Felix and now doesn't seem that impressed by the Whiskers either. So a day of dry food as I'm sick of chucking it out. Feels a bit tight, but the budget won't stretch to Sheba.


----------



## stavros (Jul 15, 2018)

My toilet trip in the middle of the night coincided with the reappearance of a very excited Missy through the spare room window. For the first time in ages, the little shit decided to take a nip at my ankle mid-piss. Thankfully I maintained concentration and aim.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 16, 2018)

Haven't posted any pics of my two for a while.




Lou by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Nico by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2018)

Another pair of socks added to the collection the other night. All the paired ones she's brought in I donated to a charity bin. The odd ones, of which there are many, continue to litter the house.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 16, 2018)

Early morning hunting


----------



## Chz (Jul 17, 2018)

Any tips on what to bring with him to a cattery? He's got a ~10 day stay coming up and I've never left a cat in one before. I assume a smelly blanket and his Horse, but does anything else help them settle?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2018)

Molly is such a beautiful lady.


----------



## izz (Jul 17, 2018)

Chz said:


> Any tips on what to bring with him to a cattery? He's got a ~10 day stay coming up and I've never left a cat in one before. I assume a smelly blanket and his Horse, but does anything else help them settle?


you could try something that smells of you, like a worn t-shirt. feliway ? Likely they'll have that at the cattery anyway


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2018)

Yeah if your cat is affectionate, something that smells of you (or his favourite person in the house) to use as a blanket would be good.  If he's not so friendly, bring something that smells of him, like a pet bed or fleece that he likes to sleep on.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 18, 2018)

ask the cattery to send you a photo of your cat. Paulways Pet Resort-which I use, send a photo if you ask them. It helps settle my mind-though it also has a tendency to make me miss my girls, too.


----------



## Chz (Jul 18, 2018)

Epona said:


> Yeah if your cat is affectionate, something that smells of you (or his favourite person in the house) to use as a blanket would be good.  If he's not so friendly, bring something that smells of him, like a pet bed or fleece that he likes to sleep on.


He's... Well he's very friendly and likes his belly rubs, but really he prefers to sit _with_ his humans and not on them. So maybe a bit of both.


----------



## KatyF (Jul 18, 2018)

Does anyone have any tips on cleaning dried up old cat sick? I promise I don't live in a tip (well I do but not quite that bad) but having moved something I noticed Delilah had brought up her food at some point and not sure what the best thing to properly get the stain out is.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 18, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Does anyone have any tips on cleaning dried up old cat sick? . . .



A Dog?


----------



## BigTom (Jul 18, 2018)

My three:

 

The two kittens are both doing good, Rosa (the white one) is still small compared to Karl (and Beats), you can't really see in this photo when they are laid out like that:

 

Here is Beats (who went to a friend so I still see him regularly):


----------



## Manter (Jul 18, 2018)

My two furballs are *really* not enjoying the heat much.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 18, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Does anyone have any tips on cleaning dried up old cat sick? I promise I don't live in a tip (well I do but not quite that bad) but having moved something I noticed Delilah had brought up her food at some point and not sure what the best thing to properly get the stain out is.



I found this great on old cat sick stain:


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 18, 2018)

Speaking of cat sick, I got home to find the bloody cat had puked down the side of some records  Here she is, unrepentant.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2018)

Manter said:


> My two furballs are *really* not enjoying the heat much.



Aye, Radar has decided he lives under our bed for the time being.  I can completely understand this, it is actually the coolest place in the flat and I have considered joining him under there.  He comes out to pester for food, to eat, and the occasional purry cuddle before that gets too hot and sweaty for him!

Good news is today I looked at him and saw a slender but in normal weight range cat, rather than an underweight/famine cat - first time I've felt happy about his weight in 5 months.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 19, 2018)

This is a first. Milly decided she wanted to share sasha's bed. Sash gave her a bit of an elvis lip then decided it was quite okay


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2018)

Sash is still taking up more than her than her fair share, given the difference in species.


----------



## hegley (Jul 19, 2018)

Not helpful ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 19, 2018)

hegley said:


> Not helpful ...



"something has crashed on my computer"


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2018)

hegley said:


> Not helpful ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 141663



That is exactly what I am facing at the moment from Sonic and Jakey - they both try to get between keyboard and monitor, then they start rolling around, and before I know it there are legs all over the keyboard.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2018)

Molly being scruffy in the garden again!
she just stayed out there in the rain for a while, came in and started mewling like mad, door was open the whole time!


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2018)

hegley said:


> Not helpful ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 141663



I've never had a sleep on the computer episode, but thankfully Missy seems to have gotten over her habit of a few months back, where she sat next to the laptop and punched any hands which went anywhere near the keyboard or mousepad.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## trabuquera (Jul 20, 2018)

I love molly scruffcat with all my heart. does she let you groom her ddraig? or is it a hardcore lifestyle choice?


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 21, 2018)

Working from home once a week now and Lester wants to help by being my keyboard.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 21, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Think the heat has done him!!
> 
> View attachment 141236


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 21, 2018)

this is Lester's comfy place to lay since the heatwave started.











and Esther






and for some reason I found luka had wrapped herself in one of my skirts overnight - God knows why since it isn't the least bit cold. But cute anyway.





and not forgetting Leia who has started waking Rich up at 4 am for snuggles - and she likes to get into his armpit and nibble him


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> I love molly scruffcat with all my heart. does she let you groom her ddraig? or is it a hardcore lifestyle choice?


Awwww
She does not! Not at all
Partner tries to brush her but she runs off hissing 
We have to do a pincer movement to pick her up then one holds her whilst the other tries to get as many dreads off before the struggling, mewling and hissing and threat of injury begins!
She does try and groom herself but had lack of teeth.


----------



## izz (Jul 21, 2018)

I did wonder what the teeth situation was @ddraig,err, hesitate to ask this, but have you tried washing her ?  May not be as suicidal as you think, we had to put Jess (rip) in a sink of blood temperature water a couple of times and she was absolutely fine. Against all expectations . How do you try a remove dreads, do you try and comb them out or cut them off ?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2018)

izz said:


> I did wonder what the teeth situation was @ddraig,err, hesitate to ask this, but have you tried washing her ?  May not be as suicidal as you think, we had to put Jess (rip) in a sink of blood temperature water a couple of times and she was absolutely fine. Against all expectations . How do you try a remove dreads, do you try and comb them out or cut them off ?


we took her from someone else who was leaving the country and hadn't looked after her properly and she had to have loads of teeth out 

We haven't tried washing here no!!  
might have to get some chain mail gloves to attempt that


----------



## izz (Jul 21, 2018)

ddraig said:


> we took her from someone else who was leaving the country and hadn't looked after her properly and she had to have loads of teeth out
> 
> We haven't tried washing here no!!
> might have to get some chain mail gloves to attempt that


ahh poor skankyMoll, still sounds like she has a better home now . Our Jess was a filthy feline until she had her gingivitis addressed, by having lots of teeth out and having treatment and then she groomed like it was going out of fashion, and went all sparkly clean.


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2018)

The monthly administration of flea drops is never a pleasant experience for either of us. Today, Missy upped the ante, by pissing on my lap as I applied the drops.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 21, 2018)

stavros said:


> The monthly administration of flea drops is never a pleasant experience for either of us. Today, Missy upped the ante, by pissing on my lap as I applied the drops.



I load them up in to a syringe, wait till they sleep and sneak up on them. It takes them a moment to work out whats just happened and then they spend the next few hours looking thoroughly pissed off.


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2018)

I think I may have already related the tale of the first time I used a spot-on flea/worm treatment.  The leaflet said if it got into your eyes or mouth, to wash it out immediately and thoroughly - I scoffed at this and said "who would be stupid enough to put this in their eyes or mouth?" Put a blob on Sonic's neck, he shook his head - I was washing the stuff out of my eyes and mouth, that is who.


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2018)

Today was one of those occasions when, sprawled on the patio for a prolonged period to keep cool, I wonder, "Oh man; she's not dead, is she?".


----------



## BigTom (Jul 22, 2018)

Finally got to stroke Rosa last night and now she's all strokes and headbuts when she wants food   Frida and Karl I still can't pick up, they struggle out of my arms, and I think they still have no idea they can sit on my lap - I think Frida was never allowed to before so of course it's not something the kittens have learned to do either, but we'll get there, in the winter I'll leave the heating off and be the warmest thing in the house


----------



## Poi E (Jul 23, 2018)

The charity we got one of ours from says black cats are the hardest to get rid of. Fucking moron humans choosing a cat by the colour of its coat. It's not wallpaper, it's a semi-domesticated animal.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 23, 2018)

This is not my cat.

 
But went in to the kitchen to find it munching away at the food bowl. So I went to find Odin and ask him what he thought he was doing letting his guard slip like this. Odin didn't seem bothered at all and took a few token bites next to it, before wondering off.

I'd leave them to it, but I know Katness would be pretty upset and it's not cool to feed other people's cats, although have been told by neighbours either side that Odin wonders in to theirs.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 23, 2018)

Poi E said:


> The charity we got one of ours from says black cats are the hardest to get rid of. Fucking moron humans choosing a cat by the colour of its coat. It's not wallpaper, it's a semi-domesticated animal.


I read an article not long back that some people didn't want black cats/dogs because they don't look good in their selfies! 
Eta. Found this, not the one I read but still 
Black cats are for life - not just for selfies


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> This is not my cat.
> 
> View attachment 141940
> But went in to the kitchen to find it munching away at the food bowl. So I went to find Odin and ask him what he thought he was doing letting his guard slip like this. Odin didn't seem bothered at all and took a few token bites next to it, before wondering off.
> ...



Missy and the two next door coexist fairly well in their back yard. However, they go ape shit when she decides to explore in their house, as she's been prone to do when the windows or doors are left open.

I saw one of my regular walk-to-work cats this morning, but she seemed thoroughly disinterested in me, which is unprecedented. On closer inspection I saw she was busy dismembering the remains of a bird, and so didn't have time for me.


----------



## Epona (Jul 24, 2018)

Just got back from the vet - nothing serious, Sonic gets some claw issues now he is old and has arthritis - they grow quicker and the outer layers don't get pulled off so he gets thick claws that get uncomfortable and I can't deal with - an appointment with the vet nurse for a pedicure a few times a year sorts it out.  She only charged me £6 this time, sure it was £10 last time, but not complaining!

As usual he was very waily and very wriggly - but he's a sweet boy and doesn't even threaten to scratch or bite, just wriggles and cries a bit bless him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 24, 2018)

Just back with Charlie from vet. Woke up this morning and her eye lid was swollen. Looks like she's knocked it. Administered some metacam a moment ago and I'm bite/scratch free. Next dose when she knows what's coming I may not get away with it.


----------



## Epona (Jul 24, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Just back with Charlie from vet. Woke up this morning and her eye lid was swollen. Looks like she's knocked it. Administered some metacam a moment ago and I'm bite/scratch free. Next dose when she knows what's coming I may not get away with it.



Mine take metacam on their food ok, so that might be worth a go if you have the liquid one - give a small amount of wet that she likes with the dose of metacam on it.

Hope she feels better soon


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2018)

Yup Molly waits for her metacam and eats it straight off the food, going for the bits with the metacam on first!


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 24, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Just back with Charlie from vet. Woke up this morning and her eye lid was swollen. Looks like she's knocked it. Administered some metacam a moment ago and I'm bite/scratch free. Next dose when she knows what's coming I may not get away with it.



could it have been a wasp/bee sting?


----------



## Epona (Jul 24, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> could it have been a wasp/bee sting?



I saw something like that on the Yorkshire Vet, poor kitty with a bee sting in its eyelid - did wonder, but I don't know that many cats get stung there - I'd have thought paws or mouth more likely!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyway... After posting about Charlie's visit to the vet (she seemed to think knock because no sign of sting mark donkyboy)
I went to the shops, coming down a 60 limit not far from me a kitty was pelting towards me on the edge of the road. I pulled into a layby but no sign. Jumped over farmers gate and got chased by Mr big sheep and his mates. Shit my pants.  
 

													  Went back in the dark with food and shouted puss for an hour when it appeared. 
Passing security guard seen me struggling with a wriggling skinny waif next to road an gave me a lift. 
Now in house and it's a Mexican stand off with Charlie! Anyone want a cat? 
 
God it's so skinny


----------



## Epona (Jul 24, 2018)

Doesn't look that skinny (trust me, I cared for anorexia famine cat for months), just looks young.  Are you sure you didn't nick a cat?


----------



## oryx (Jul 25, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mr big sheep and his mates.
> View attachment 142109



The one with it head appearing behind the fronts one's bum looks like a sheep whose pint you wouldn't spill.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 25, 2018)

Also looks pretty clean with a handsome coat. Do get him/her/it checked for a chip please. If not ... enjoy your new ginger overlord.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

Epona said:


> Doesn't look that skinny (trust me, I cared for anorexia famine cat for months), just looks young.  Are you sure you didn't nick a cat?


I live remote and it's none of my neighbours. Only one house apart from that for miles and I went and knocked they have a spayed cat. 
That pic doesn't capture its real weigh. Going to vets tomorrow to get it scanned, but my bet is that it has been dumped. 
Charlie and milly not impressed with ginger behind me hissing in the bathroom sink
 
Gonna be a long night. 
Milly adopting a more chilled pose for the occasion.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh my, their faces. "What the FUCK?"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

Things have quietened down. Ginger has found sanctuary in the bathroom after nervously shitting in the sink. 
My roasting pan is now a litter tray
 
My fleece now a temporary bed. 
 
Im goosed, but so happy that she/he? Didnt succumb to that road.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 25, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I live remote and it's none of my neighbours. Only one house apart from that for miles and I went and knocked they have a spayed cat.
> That pic doesn't capture its real weigh. Going to vets tomorrow to get it scanned, but my bet is that it has been dumped.
> Charlie and milly not impressed with ginger behind me hissing in the bathroom sink
> View attachment 142114
> ...



Charlie's face is all 
"wtf mummy  "

Millie is just stunned by Ginger...and then decides to be non chalant and mean against the door. "I'm cool. I'm not worried. No not me. Well, maybe just a teensy bit"

Ginger is looking very calm and collected.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

Had kitty looked over. She's not chipped. Underweight but not that much I should worry. Vet has sent an email to other vets in case someone is missing her. If not then it's spaying and chipping. Think I may have another lovely mouth to feed. 
Not naming her yet just in case, give it two weeks and I may need suggestions.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 25, 2018)

^ you're a good cat rescuer Calamity1971 . Just make sure Millie & Charlie don't rip the new girl to shreds and then you can give her a fancy new name after a few weeks if you keep her.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

Milly couldnt care less, but I'm keeping my eye on Charlie who seems a little displeased with her gingerness. I'm already attached to what's her name. She likes to travel on my shoulder. 


trabuquera said:


> ^ you're a good cat rescuer Calamity1971 . Just make sure Millie & Charlie don't rip the new girl to shreds and then you can give her a fancy new name after a few weeks if you keep her.


----------



## izz (Jul 25, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly couldnt care less, but I'm keeping my eye on Charlie who seems a little displeased with her gingerness. I'm already attached to what's her name. She likes to travel on my shoulder.


Parrot ! 

E2a  oooorrrrr Carrot Parrot !


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 25, 2018)

izz said:


> Parrot !
> 
> E2a  oooorrrrr Carrot Parrot !



Or Pretty Polly .... rhymes with Molly.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2018)

Molly in her tent, earlier today
with her pet rock!  
it's there to stop the tent blowing away


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2018)

closer


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 25, 2018)

ddraig said:


> closer
> View attachment 142186



Is that a rock or an upturned bowl in front of Molly?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Is that a rock or an upturned bowl in front of Molly?


a rock!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 26, 2018)

Got them a new catnip toy thingy.  Molly NEVER plays.  But she really loves this.


----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2018)

ddraig said:


> closer
> View attachment 142186


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Spymaster (Jul 27, 2018)

Hot cat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2018)

I've noticed clean food bowls a bit a recently. Which is fairly unusual, but didn't think much of it. Heard Odin coming downstairs yesterday (the bell), except it wasn't Odin, but the other cat. Didn't even seem that nervous and then went and stood by the bowl looking for food. A confident bugger, I'll give him that. We have a cat flap which works on their chips, but with all the hot weather doors and windows are left open. Really suprised ours don't have more to say about it all.


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2018)

I finally got to tickle to tummy of one of the cats I meet on my way to work this morning. He was suffering in the heat and really seemed to enjoy the attention. Fat as fuck and built like an arctic lorry, but still very cute.

Missy has returned to her total ambivalence towards rain. Snow spooks her a bit, but she's happy to get totally sopping before wiping herself off on my legs.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 27, 2018)

Busted again. 

 

We've nicknamed him Sid, after the star of that wonderful book I had as a kid, Six Dinner Sid.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 27, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Busted again.
> 
> View attachment 142389
> 
> We've nicknamed him Sid, after the star of that wonderful book I had as a kid, Six Dinner Sid.



Talk about guilt written all over his face.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2018)

Partner has been reading up about de-matting scrufface Molly and saw something about coconut oil on the fur
unbeknown to me they went upstairs and got the coconut oi out which Molly then proceeded to drink from the jar!! 
apparently "it's good for them" ?
is this true?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## trabuquera (Jul 27, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Partner has been reading up about de-matting scrufface Molly and saw something about coconut oil on the fur
> unbeknown to me they went upstairs and got the coconut oi out which Molly then proceeded to drink from the jar!!
> apparently "it's good for them" ?
> is this true?



It's new to me but it makes sense - once I'd checked that coconut oil is not toxic to cats - and yes some vets (and hippies) recommend it for softening fur/mats, or for giving by mouth to shift hairballs through a cat's system. BUT - the ones that say do this, prescribe about a spoonful a day, not drinking it neat from the jar  the little glutton ... in excess I suspect it might make her puke or just give her a really oily dose of the runs. Or maybe she'll thrive on it, what do I know....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> It's new to me but it makes sense - once I'd checked that coconut oil is not toxic to cats - and yes some vets (and hippies) recommend it for softening fur/mats, or for giving by mouth to shift hairballs through a cat's system. BUT - the ones that say do this, prescribe about a spoonful a day, not drinking it neat from the jar  the little glutton ... in excess I suspect it might make her puke or just give her a really oily dose of the runs. Or maybe she'll thrive on it, what do I know....


ta, not sure which woo site google had led partner to the info!
Cat also licked the bit put on her fur
we'll see!


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 27, 2018)

Well if it's an incentive for her to scrub up a bit and actually *groom* a bit more, and the oil then helps her furballs move through the gut, then it's all good, isn't it? Hope it helps her. (I will still love her even if she's not as scruffy any more )


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 28, 2018)

No name has made it out the sanctuary of the bathroom and now happily sleeping on the back of the couch.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 28, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> No name has made it out the sanctuary of the bathroom and now happily sleeping on the back of the couch.
> View attachment 142401



She looks like queen of all she surveys.


----------



## Epona (Jul 28, 2018)

I love it when Jakey decides to flake out on the desk near me, because it means I can play with his little feet - he's a real sweetheart about this and doesn't seem to mind, just purrs and purrs like it's the best thing ever


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 28, 2018)

Sleepy time.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 28, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sleepy time.
> View attachment 142460



They seem to be getting on together ... Little red is looking very comfortable and happy.
Where's Molly?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 142396



Tobytoes .. you are so handsome!!!


----------



## bimble (Jul 28, 2018)

Extra elegant and mysterious catness going on here today, not a ridiculous creature at all.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 28, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> They seem to be getting on together ... Little red is looking very comfortable and happy.
> Where's Molly?


Milly is behind sash, Charlie is still having a sulk in the other room.


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2018)

Manhole covers are evidently cooler than patio slabs.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sleepy time.
> View attachment 142460



 that's very relaxed for a multi-species household.  

any success in finding any hoomans who think they own ginger kitty yet?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 29, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 142588



This popped into my head just now...that song..

"Love goes where my Tobytoes goes"...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 29, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that's very relaxed for a multi-species household.
> 
> any success in finding any hoomans who think they own ginger kitty yet?


No, been to all local shops for lost pics. Not a thing. I'm guessing farm cat. I'm surrounded by farms. I'm not on fb but a friend has looked on there but no joy. Looks like it's names time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> No, been to all local shops for lost pics. Not a thing. I'm guessing farm cat. I'm surrounded by farms. I'm not on fb but a friend has looked on there but no joy. Looks like it's names time.



hmm.  seems very domesticated for a feral (especially if they are ok with a litter tray)

may be worth contacting local RSPCA / cats protection and local vets' - and getting one of them to scan kitty for a microchip.

more from cats protection here about what to do if a kitty wanders in to your life


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 29, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm.  seems very domesticated for a feral (especially if they are ok with a litter tray)
> 
> may be worth contacting local RSPCA / cats protection and local vets' - and getting one of them to scan kitty for a microchip.
> 
> more from cats protection here about what to do if a kitty wanders in to your life


Ive had her to the vets. No chip, vet has sent out external and internal email. The vet told me not to put a picture up as some people will claim her even if it's not there's. 
As regards the litter tray, vet told me that some will just gravitate to it in a confined space (which she was in bathroom) .
I really am trying, I would hate to think someone is upset about losing her, I've been there and it's horrible.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Had kitty looked over. She's not chipped. Underweight but not that much I should worry. Vet has sent an email to other vets in case someone is missing her. If not then it's spaying and chipping. Think I may have another lovely mouth to feed.
> Not naming her yet just in case, give it two weeks and I may need suggestions.


Update from the other day Puddy_Tat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 29, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Update from the other day Puddy_Tat



oops

must have missed that bit

in that case, it does sound like kitty has adopted you

: purr :


----------



## Epona (Jul 30, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Ive had her to the vets. No chip, vet has sent out external and internal email. The vet told me not to put a picture up as some people will claim her even if it's not there's.
> As regards the litter tray, vet told me that some will just gravitate to it in a confined space (which she was in bathroom) .
> I really am trying, I would hate to think someone is upset about losing her, I've been there and it's horrible.



I'm just glad you are doing all you can to check, my boys are really friendly and I'd hate to think that if they got lost they'd end up with someone else not bothering to try to find out whether they had a home while my heart was completely broken.  The thought terrifies me.  So thank you for checking.  (MIne are all microchipped though).


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 30, 2018)

Came to bed after a closing hour playing on the PC to find the whole family asleep...


----------



## BigTom (Jul 30, 2018)

Kitty close up from this morning


----------



## BigTom (Jul 30, 2018)

Frida doing what cats do best


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2018)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 142386


Is this an actual litter tray please? If so do you mind letting me know where to get one?
Molly has not been using hers properly recently and being going over the edge 
thanks


----------



## BigTom (Jul 30, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Is this an actual litter tray please? If so do you mind letting me know where to get one?
> Molly has not been using hers properly recently and being going over the edge
> thanks



search for covered or hooded litter tray, eg:

Smart Cat Hooded Litter Tray | Pets At Home


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 30, 2018)

BigTom said:


> search for covered or hooded litter tray, eg:
> 
> Smart Cat Hooded Litter Tray | Pets At Home


I got mine for 7 quid from lidl. Wilkos do them for a tenner also


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2018)

cheers!


----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> Came to bed after a closing hour playing on the PC to find the whole family asleep...



"Useless piece of shit: all it does is sleep all day and expect to be waited on hand and foot."


----------



## KatyF (Jul 31, 2018)

Delilah had another check up at the vets this morning who said she was very well behaved. She hasnt lost as much weight as I thought which is good and I got some tips on getting her to have her tablets.

Got to ring back at 1 today as they did a full blood screen and for some reason I'm nervous about it. Poor Delilah was panting a little in the taxi on the way home, but was perfectly fine once we got it. I stayed with her for about 30 minutes and there was no more panting and she was eating and having treats. So I'm hoping it was just a little warm in the cab and she was stressed. £201 for that little excursion (not including cab fares). She's lucky I love her so much as that has now put an end to my going to Edinburgh in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Chz (Jul 31, 2018)

Bolt of lightning hit the crane across the street at 5am.
Ah, _now_ you want to share the bed do you? Had to hold his paws while he settled down. Big wuss.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2018)

Molly went to the vets yesterday, lost weight, had a massive mat shaved off her back, still more to do!
Not really been eating since and been doing sad miaows


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2018)

Chz said:


> Bolt of lightning hit the crane across the street at 5am.
> Ah, _now_ you want to share the bed do you? Had to hold his paws while he settled down. Big wuss.



Aww..poor wee thing.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Molly went to the vets yesterday, lost weight, had a massive mat shaved off her back, still more to do!
> Not really been eating since and been doing sad miaows



Oh dear...
Hope Molly feels better soon.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 31, 2018)

Awww poor scruffcat. IT WILL GROW BACK, Molly dearest. And it's for the best in the end. Give her lots of strokes and a cwtch from me (if she'll let you anywhere near her now ) ddraig


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2018)

(((molly))) x


----------



## smmudge (Jul 31, 2018)

((( molly ))) hope she feels better soon x


----------



## smmudge (Jul 31, 2018)

More elegant posing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 31, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Molly went to the vets yesterday, lost weight, had a massive mat shaved off her back, still more to do!
> Not really been eating since and been doing sad miaows





(((( molly ))))


----------



## KatyF (Jul 31, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Molly went to the vets yesterday, lost weight, had a massive mat shaved off her back, still more to do!
> Not really been eating since and been doing sad miaows



Oh, I hope Molly is feeling better soon and back to her usual self.

Spoke to the vets about the blood tests, thyroid is still a little higher than she'd like so we're upping the dosage. She also had a slight increase in her white blood cells but as she's behaving like normal the vet doesn't think its an infection, more likely to do with her other ailments.

I'm meant to be going for dinner tonight but I keep thinking about cancelling it to go home and check on her, which I know sounds daft and I know she'll be her usual annoying self when I see her but something is niggling in the back of my brain.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 31, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Is this an actual litter tray please? If so do you mind letting me know where to get one?
> Molly has not been using hers properly recently and being going over the edge
> thanks



That one of from Lidl.
We have another very similar one from Pets at Home.
HTH


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks again, she shat outside the box again just now!


----------



## izz (Jul 31, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Thanks again, she shat outside the box again just now!


Our Bob used to do this, until we got him a tray with a larger floor area and then he was just fine. He had been using smaller trays for many a long year with no problem. Don't ask me why, I can only report on results, not moggy motivations.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Thanks again, she shat outside the box again just now!


One of mine used to over bury and hoof the turds out the hooded litter tray (she didn't like the flappy door so I had to remove it). She would go back about 4 times. Ocd kitty!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2018)

izz said:


> Our Bob used to do this, until we got him a tray with a larger floor area and then he was just fine. He had been using smaller trays for many a long year with no problem. Don't ask me why, I can only report on results, not moggy motivations.


yeah, she was using it fine until recently
one theory is arthritis and not crouching properly


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> One of mine used to over bury and hoof the turds out the hooded litter tray (she didn't like the flappy door so I had to remove it). She would go back about 4 times. Ocd kitty!


 oh dear!


----------



## izz (Jul 31, 2018)

ddraig said:


> yeah, she was using it fine until recently
> one theory is arthritis and not crouching properly


well it's certainly a theory, I think we got the bigger trays for hardly any money and it just solved the problem, anyway, I'll stop blethering on about it and leave you to clean up


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2018)

izz said:


> well it's certainly a theory, I think we got the bigger trays for hardly any money and it just solved the problem, anyway, I'll stop blethering on about it and leave you to clean up


nah carry on it's all helpful
we've even had 2 trays side by side but either going to have to go for a bigger one or the hooded one!


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 31, 2018)

new window hammock for the girls


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2018)

looks cool, bit precarious looking too!


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 31, 2018)

yes i thought the same, but its holding up. apparently can take up to 20lb weight....


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 31, 2018)

Well you'll have to see how it stands up to 2 of the girls standing on it at once and having a slap-fight for possession of it to be sure... but it's really cool! Looks like she's levitating....


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 31, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> new window hammock for the girls



That’s brilliant. How much?

ETA Sorry; if you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 31, 2018)

Schmetterling said:


> That’s brilliant. How much?
> 
> ETA Sorry; if you don’t mind me asking.



https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07BNBTDBJ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Came from China. Took 11 days to get here. received today.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 31, 2018)

Bella is sat on it at the moment


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 31, 2018)

Toby toes is on the fly hunt again!!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Bella is sat on it at the moment


If you had another one attached to the other side of the glass they could play mirror cat


----------



## KatyF (Jul 31, 2018)

KatyF said:


> I'm meant to be going for dinner tonight but I keep thinking about cancelling it to go home and check on her, which I know sounds daft and I know she'll be her usual annoying self when I see her but something is niggling in the back of my brain.



Went for dinner which was delicious but I was terrible company. Got home and just stood outside my flat in some weird Schrodinger cat scenario, opened the door worried I was about to bring up said delicious food and of course the little git came running through, mowing her head off demanding food. I burst into tears and gave her a hug. Which she didn't necessarily want! Oh, the relief.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 31, 2018)

This is a few days ago - Even with the heat, she seemed unusually droopy but avoiding people.







The reason was, she'd been fighting and came-off worst.  Minor scratches to her head and ears but several big nasty, swolen bites to her back/back legs and even her tail.  She really didn't want them investigated.

Thankfully they scabbed-over nicely and didn't become infected.  She's healing nicely now and a lot more social and like her usual cheeky little self.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 1, 2018)

pogofish said:


> This is a few days ago - Even with the heat, she seemed unusually droopy but avoiding people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Epona (Aug 1, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Well you'll have to see how it stands up to 2 of the girls standing on it at once and having a slap-fight for possession of it to be sure... but it's really cool! Looks like she's levitating....



My initial thought was "oooh that looks like a cool hammock" - but yeah 20lbs is insufficient for Sonic and Jakey to be on it and scrapping over who it belongs to...


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 1, 2018)

Wondering whether my old girl is going a bit deaf. Her miaows have been getting increasingly loud over the last couple of months - she sounds like an opera singer projecting to the back row. She has always had a loud, Siamese-type voice (think she has some oriental breed in her mog mix somewhere down the line), but this is a new and slightly disturbing development.

She had a check up recently as I was worried they might be pain sounds, but the vet said she's in fine health for a senior kittizen.

She bloody woke me up at half four this morning, mind  so she might not continue in fine health for long!

Although I shouldn't really joke about that as my poor MIL had to have her deaf and blind cat put down last week after she trod on him  He was lying in an unexpected place and obviously couldn't see or hear her to get out of the way.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Wondering whether my old girl is going a bit deaf. Her miaows have been getting increasingly loud over the last couple of months - she sounds like an opera singer projecting to the back row. She has always had a loud, Siamese-type voice (think she has some oriental breed in her mog mix somewhere down the line), but this is a new and slightly disturbing development.
> 
> She had a check up recently as I was worried they might be pain sounds, but the vet said she's in fine health for a senior kittizen.
> 
> ...


((mil's cat)) 

My late cat developed a funny meow at about 17. More like she was shouting noooooo. You want some din dins 'nooooo' .
Ended up calling her negative cat . Still miss her.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2018)

The newbie has taken a liking to my wardrobe.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 1, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> The newbie has taken a liking to my wardrobe.
> View attachment 142816 View attachment 142817



Very cute


----------



## stavros (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm away for two nights this weekend. Although this is unbelievably selfish of me, experience suggests that Missy will forgive me as soon as I step back in through the front door.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Wondering whether my old girl is going a bit deaf. Her miaows have been getting increasingly loud over the last couple of months - she sounds like an opera singer projecting to the back row. She has always had a loud, Siamese-type voice (think she has some oriental breed in her mog mix somewhere down the line), but this is a new and slightly disturbing development.
> 
> She had a check up recently as I was worried they might be pain sounds, but the vet said she's in fine health for a senior kittizen.
> 
> ...


Molly does this too and is definitely going deaf as can shout behind her and she won't hear it


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2018)

And she sat on my lap for the first time in months today! used to do it all the time


----------



## BigTom (Aug 2, 2018)

One of the kittens i housed  It's nice to still get pics/see most of the ones I rehomed. This is Captain Meow, now around 10/11months old. Only just realised how close they are to a year.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 2, 2018)

Chilli just brought this home.







It was still alive so I had to take it off her and let it go. This is the second one she's brought home in as many days.


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2018)

On the way back from the pub last night, I wondered through pussy paradise. In the space of about 100m I met three of my temporary best friends, all of whom were willing to roll over for a tummy-tickle. The second and third were slightly on edge, as they could see one another, but I was so honoured to be so welcomed by them all, especially in the dark.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 2, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Chilli just brought this home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She must be very gentle.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 2, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> She must be very gentle.


She is. She's the only one who brings back live mice


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> She is. She's the only one who brings back live mice



maybe she wants a pet

the dopey one of the two mogs i used to live with tried to adopt a mouse as a pet once...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 2, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> *maybe she wants a pet*
> 
> the dopey one of the two mogs i used to live with tried to adopt a mouse as a pet once...




I think she's bringing them back as presents.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 3, 2018)

Adverts that make your cat go "WTF!"

Part 1:



@ 20"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 3, 2018)

smmudge said:


> Adverts that make your cat go "WTF!"
> 
> Part 1:
> 
> ...



Won't let me play it?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## hegley (Aug 4, 2018)

So he's brought a mouse in and then let it go - mouse has promptly hidden in the radiator ...


----------



## Poi E (Aug 4, 2018)

Here's a cat that runs away at the sound of the kettle or a hair dryer. But a noisy fan in 30 degrees? No problem.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 4, 2018)

Bob caught a mouse.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 4, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Here's a cat that runs away at the sound of the kettle or a hair dryer. But a noisy fan in 30 degrees? No problem.
> 
> View attachment 143052



Excellent disdainful face there


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 4, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 143041



"I wasn't doing anything, what the hell are you looking at?"


----------



## Me76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Ozzie and Orson are taking shifts in the house at the moment. 

Ozzie is the day shift and Orson at night. 

Both are also being more vocal.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2018)

Up close and personal with Rogue, exclusive in the Sunday Times supplement


----------



## smmudge (Aug 5, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Won't let me play it?



Oh it's gone!

It's the scratch card ad, "scratch cards are like blind dates" woman scratching to reveal a man with a fog horn. The fog horn noise confuses Dylan greatly.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 5, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Excellent disdainful face there



That's the approachable face.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 5, 2018)

smmudge said:


> Oh it's gone!
> 
> It's the scratch card ad, "scratch cards are like blind dates" woman scratching to reveal a man with a fog horn. The fog horn noise confuses Dylan greatly.


One of mine gets transfixed at any pixar film.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 5, 2018)

They're not often together, awake and not fighting.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 5, 2018)

Reno - How's @Alphie coping with the continental heat wave?

Oh, yes, nice to see you posting by the way


----------



## Reno (Aug 5, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> Reno - How's @Alphie coping with the continental heat wave?
> 
> Oh, yes, nice to see you posting by the way



He mostly sleeps through it.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 5, 2018)

Aww he's such a perfect croissant. Thanks for the Alfie update Reno!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 5, 2018)

I do love a ginger cat


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 5, 2018)

Reno said:


> He mostly sleeps through it. View attachment 143218



Firefoxcat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Aww he's such a perfect croissant


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2018)

I'll just flop here.


----------



## Epona (Aug 6, 2018)

smmudge said:


> Oh it's gone!
> 
> It's the scratch card ad, "scratch cards are like blind dates" woman scratching to reveal a man with a fog horn. The fog horn noise confuses Dylan greatly.



She may like foghorns, but your cat isn't so keen


----------



## Epona (Aug 6, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'll just flop here.
> View attachment 143240



That is just adorable - what is the likelihood of needing skin grafts if you go in for a rub of that fluffy tum?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2018)

Mr. Kippers doing his Shere Khan impersonation!


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2018)

I was away for two nights, and so was punished this morning with a 5am demand for cuddles, which I grudgingly fulfilled before trying to get back to something resembling sleep.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 6, 2018)

I was just getting to the point of dozing off last night when FiFi decided to attack my right foot with claws and teeth through, basically, a sheet. suffice to say I was immediately wide awake and got little sleep

I'm not looking for a repeat tonight


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 6, 2018)

hegley said:


> So he's brought a mouse in and then let it go - mouse has promptly hidden in the radiator ...
> 
> View attachment 143050


I like your lino / tiles.


----------



## hegley (Aug 6, 2018)

UrbaneFox said:


> I like your lino / tiles.


Thank you. Man that owned the house before us was a tiler by trade  - he did a pretty good job!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2018)

Was also away for 2 nights, got a written cat report/narrative as well as texts from the person looking after molly!
Might post it timtomor


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 7, 2018)

Toby & Molly dropping in to say hello!!


----------



## Chz (Aug 7, 2018)

Molly really does have the most beautiful eyes. It helps that she looks like she could be our cat's mum.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 7, 2018)

Toby looking unusually un-poised there, like he's trying to imitate the infamous Burt Reynolds Playgirl lounging-pose but hasn't quite nailed it yet


----------



## Cloo (Aug 7, 2018)

Vastra's done a 'dog' and has thrown up her breakfast and then eaten it. Yuk!


----------



## smmudge (Aug 7, 2018)

Ooh what treat has Dylan brought us today?



Some kind of .... Polish honey beer???

Well I never. Sounds quite nice actually.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 7, 2018)

Clive (the white(?) and tabby) has just come in absolutely filthy

not his usual level of grub I hasten to add - but whatever white fur he had is now DIRTY - he's been rolling in "something" - honestly, if I didn't know any better I'd think he was a D. O. G. <shudders>


----------



## Poi E (Aug 7, 2018)

Worst case get some cat shampoo. Really nice on human hair, too, as it's very mild stuff.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 7, 2018)

We've washed cats before - and this isn't the first time he's come in after a dirt bath - it seems that it's something that cats "do" for various reasons, none of which are bad - just . . . he's fucking filthy

The last time we washed a cat - believe it or not, we used a couple of drops of Ecover washing up liquid - having tried kitten shampoo previous and we didn't like the effect it had on the cat's skin - Ecover, however, was perfect


----------



## Poi E (Aug 7, 2018)

Ecover, huh? Spin cycle and puss was done!


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Was also away for 2 nights, got a written cat report/narrative as well as texts from the person looking after molly!
> Might post it timtomor



Last time I was away, I got a series of texts from my cat-sitter friend, which detailed the cat's initial destructive tendencies - something we were aware of.  Last text was something like "Day 5.  Took my glasses off to go to sleep last night, but they are not where I left them.  Everything is blurry.  The cat attacks my feet every time I head towards the front door in hope of escape.  My phone is on 3% battery power.  Please send help."

(I've always appreciated his flair for the dramatic  )


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2018)

Also I hate to be the debbie downer on a thread but please check your washing machine/dryer/dishwasher for cats or kittens before pressing start - I know someone who once opened an appliance and in amongst their laundry was their dead cat that had got in there without them knowing and drowned/boiled, they were absolutely devastated.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 8, 2018)

Epona said:


> Also I hate to be the debbie downer on a thread but please check your washing machine/dryer/dishwasher for cats or kittens before pressing start - I know someone who once opened an appliance and in amongst their laundry was their dead cat that had got in there without them knowing and drowned/boiled, they were absolutely devastated.


That's awful 
I'm a nervous wreck when doing a wash. I check, then double check. Then do a head count and check again. Also make sure toilet lid is down. Visitors are all told to do this, then I go and check.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 8, 2018)

So little miss molly went for her diabetes checkup this morning.  Have to say,  she was very good.  And she's doing great  
Lost a small amount of weight.  But the vet said it could be the heat causing that.  Don't have to take her again for 3 months.  All being good.
Was slightly lost for words when I was waiting at the pharmacy to collect insulin and needles.   The person collecting medication in front of me was asked if she wanted to leave a donation.   Shockingly she refused,  stating rather loudly for all to hear "You know,  cat charities get the most money out of all charities"  Then looking around at everyone,  shot "Remember that people"  as she exited out the door.	Just wow!!
I consider myself so lucky to have this hospital to turn too.  And I've needed them in a few emergencies.   One last year that broke my heart..
All they ever ask for is a donation.  And a very small token amount for any medication their pet needs.
I collected a vial of insulin and syringes for Molly.  This insulin alone costs £45.60     All for a donation.  Whatever you can afford.
As I said. Speechless!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2018)

So the cat cancer was cut out but when we came back from holiday  her belly was swollen so back to the vets she went. Cancer come back really aggressively so she's got to be killed, as she can't eat and is in great pain


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> So the cat cancer was cut out but when we came back from holiday  her belly was swollen so back to the vets she went. Cancer come back really aggressively so she's got to be killed, as she can't eat and is in great pain




Oh fuck...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Oh fuck...


On the positive side I won't be going to work tomorrow


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 8, 2018)

We don’t have cats but somehow have 2 & a kitten. Came home today to pigeon feather carnage in the garden. Looks like some tussle was had. All cats that definitely don’t live here but we feed & fuss have been told off.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> So the cat cancer was cut out but when we came back from holiday  her belly was swollen so back to the vets she went. Cancer come back really aggressively so she's got to be killed, as she can't eat and is in great pain


Oh I am sorry.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> So the cat cancer was cut out but when we came back from holiday  her belly was swollen so back to the vets she went. Cancer come back really aggressively so she's got to be killed, as she can't eat and is in great pain


Shit . ((pickmans cat))


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 8, 2018)

Sad news Pickman's model xx


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 8, 2018)

Ow, that’s sad Pickman's model


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> On the positive side I won't be going to work tomorrow




(((Pickman's model & cat)))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2018)

(((( Pickman's model and kitty ))))


----------



## oryx (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh no, sorry to hear your sad cat news Pickman's.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 8, 2018)

((( Pickman's model ))) and mog


----------



## Poi E (Aug 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> So the cat cancer was cut out but when we came back from holiday  her belly was swollen so back to the vets she went. Cancer come back really aggressively so she's got to be killed, as she can't eat and is in great pain



I'm very sorry to hear this. I hope you can spend some peaceful moments with your friend.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 9, 2018)

Oh no I'm so sorry Pickman's model  x


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## petee (Aug 9, 2018)

so sorry Pickman's model. I've been there, it's very hard.
(((kitty)))


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 9, 2018)

Sorry to hear this Pickman's model - as others, been there, it's not nice at all - you have my deepest sympathies


----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> So the cat cancer was cut out but when we came back from holiday  her belly was swollen so back to the vets she went. Cancer come back really aggressively so she's got to be killed, as she can't eat and is in great pain



I'm so sorry   Having pets sucks at times like that   Even if you know it is the merciful thing to do, it doesn't stop it hurting us emotionally.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 9, 2018)

Very sorry to hear about cat, Pickman's model - this is how my late lamented sharecat went out. It's horrible and sad. But you are doing the best for her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2018)

so we took her to the vet yesterday - she hadn't had a meal in a few days, been licking the gravy off her food, and drinking water which had to be raised to her mouth. she'd been deeply uncomfortable as her belly was so large and heavy. as soon as the vet started the fatal injection she went silently and so swiftly, and left this vale of woe for, i hope, some cat heaven where she can be as happy as she was before.






mishka, 9/9/2007 - 9/8/2018


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 10, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> so we took her to the vet yesterday - she hadn't had a meal in a few days, been licking the gravy off her food, and drinking water which had to be raised to her mouth. she'd been deeply uncomfortable as her belly was so large and heavy. as soon as the vet started the fatal injection she went silently and so swiftly, and left this vale of woe for, i hope, some cat heaven where she can be as happy as she was before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifully put Pickman's model.
I won't lie, I shed a tear at that. x


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 10, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> so we took her to the vet yesterday - she hadn't had a meal in a few days, been licking the gravy off her food, and drinking water which had to be raised to her mouth. she'd been deeply uncomfortable as her belly was so large and heavy. as soon as the vet started the fatal injection she went silently and so swiftly, and left this vale of woe for, i hope, some cat heaven where she can be as happy as she was before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RIP Mishka.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 10, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> so we took her to the vet yesterday - she hadn't had a meal in a few days, been licking the gravy off her food, and drinking water which had to be raised to her mouth. she'd been deeply uncomfortable as her belly was so large and heavy. as soon as the vet started the fatal injection she went silently and so swiftly, and left this vale of woe for, i hope, some cat heaven where she can be as happy as she was before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry.  I know how much it hurts.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 10, 2018)

RIP mishka


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> so we took her to the vet yesterday - she hadn't had a meal in a few days, been licking the gravy off her food, and drinking water which had to be raised to her mouth. she'd been deeply uncomfortable as her belly was so large and heavy. as soon as the vet started the fatal injection she went silently and so swiftly, and left this vale of woe for, i hope, some cat heaven where she can be as happy as she was before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously, only liked for the beautiful photograph. It’s making me cry, too.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> so we took her to the vet yesterday - she hadn't had a meal in a few days, been licking the gravy off her food, and drinking water which had to be raised to her mouth. she'd been deeply uncomfortable as her belly was so large and heavy. as soon as the vet started the fatal injection she went silently and so swiftly, and left this vale of woe for, i hope, some cat heaven where she can be as happy as she was before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm truly sorry to hear it pickman's, that's really tough. RIP mishka.


----------



## Epona (Aug 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> so we took her to the vet yesterday - she hadn't had a meal in a few days, been licking the gravy off her food, and drinking water which had to be raised to her mouth. she'd been deeply uncomfortable as her belly was so large and heavy. as soon as the vet started the fatal injection she went silently and so swiftly, and left this vale of woe for, i hope, some cat heaven where she can be as happy as she was before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sorry for your loss.  Beautiful photo.


----------



## moose (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your lovely cat, Pickman's. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you all for your posts, a great aid at a very painful time


----------



## Reno (Aug 11, 2018)

Only just read this. So sorry to hear about your cat, Pickman's.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorry for your loss Pickman's model


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 11, 2018)

We've been buying pouches for a bit because of the heat, but suspect we will never get them back on cans. They definitely prefer being able to have a variety over the day. Its very frustrating when you open a can in the morning and they decide that's not really what they fancied that day. It's still whiskers so I guess I'm not spoiling them that much. 

Anyway in Asda earlier and trying to get a wider range as possible, flavours and a mix of jelly and gravy types. Got home and realized that a fair few of the ones I've bought are for 7 plus. What's the difference? They are eating anyway, now I've paid for it, but am curious.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 11, 2018)

I "think" that 7+ or "old dink" food as we refer to it when feeding FiFi (who is, indeed, an old dink) - has lower levels of protein as I "think" that it's easier on kidneys etc and they've finished growing and are entering their slowing down period where they don't need as much protein

They shouldn't be loaded with cereals etc as, it's my understanding, this is also not great for a cat as they are "proper" carnivores

Anyway, FiFi, being the contrary cat that she is, now only wants to eat the boys "full fat" biscuits and as both of the boys are overweight (looking at you CLIVE) they are now on a mix of full fat AND light biscuits - which FiFi also eats with aplomb


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 11, 2018)

My old lady cat is mostly sleeping these days. Here she is doing what she does best:


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 11, 2018)

What can I feed my cats that 1) They'll find irresistable and 2) I can mash up some worming tablets into?

I just can't get them to take the tablets. I crushed them up and put it in their food, but they left the food 

There must be something I can add it to, like cream cheese or something strong tasting like that cats probably shouldn't eat, but can't resist?


----------



## Mrs D (Aug 11, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> What can I feed my cats that 1) They'll find irresistable and 2) I can mash up some worming tablets into?
> 
> I just can't get them to take the tablets. I crushed them up and put it in their food, but they left the food
> 
> There must be something I can add it to, like cream cheese or something strong tasting like that cats probably shouldn't eat, but can't resist?



Don’t crush them up, that releases the nasty flavour and they likely won’t go near. Try and get a squishy treat and put the whole pill inside, they should gobble it up without noticing.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 11, 2018)

Mrs D said:


> Don’t crush them up, that releases the nasty flavour and they likely won’t go near. Try and get a squishy treat and put the whole pill inside, they should gobble it up without noticing.


Thanks, that's a good point.

What's a "squishy treat" then?


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2018)

Dairylea triangles? Pate? ctually dunno if pate is a good idea for cats .


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2018)

The afore mentioned cat report when we were away last weekend


----------



## Mrs D (Aug 11, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Thanks, that's a good point.
> 
> What's a "squishy treat" then?



I use either half a Yum-e-Yum or a bit of a Cats Delight Tasty Stick with Salmon and Trout. The former is easiest to squeeze a variety of pills in to, and the latter have the advantage of being widely available in local shops. You’re looking to keep the package as small as possible by squeezing it around the pill and breaking off any excess.

Our cat only eats cat food, so if yours eat human food you might have more options.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 11, 2018)

Mrs D said:


> I use either half a Yum-e-Yum or a bit of a Cats Delight Tasty Stick with Salmon and Trout. The former is easiest to squeeze a variety of pills in to, and the latter have the advantage of being widely available in local shops. You’re looking to keep the package as small as possible by squeezing it around the pill and breaking off any excess.
> 
> Our cat only eats cat food, so if yours eat human food you might have more options.


Mine won't eat those Cats Delight sticks...never tried them with the others, but will give it a go, thanks!

They are pretty fussy, mine. They eat basically any kibble, but they are pretty fussy with wet food. Aldi's cat food is their favourite, but only the cheap one. The 'luxury' version they don't like! And it has to be gravy, not jelly 

Not really into human food much. I did catch them munching on a popadom once that they stole from my leftover takeaway. Was pretty cute hearing them crunching away


----------



## stavros (Aug 11, 2018)

I've only ever heard cat fights before, but I walked into a full-blown one last night. A short walk from my front door, although far enough that it's almost certain Missy wouldn't go there, two local cats were tearing seven shades of shit out of each other. I only had the street lights for visibility, but it looked like they'd merged into one, as they tried to bite one another's throats whilst emitting a cacophony in stereo. I think one of them's the new kid on the block, as I've seen them in daylight (very friendly). The other I didn't recognise.

Fuck me, though. It had the aura of going to the death.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 11, 2018)

Really serious cat fighting is proper scary. Once watched a short TV nature=doc sequence of a couple of young male rival tigers (full size ones) really going for each other and it was one of the most majestic and terrifying things I've ever seen.


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 12, 2018)

A cat was likely ripped to shreds in its own home, alone.  Sad news.

Mountain lion breaks into home, kills cat


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> So the cat cancer was cut out but when we came back from holiday  her belly was swollen so back to the vets she went. Cancer come back really aggressively so she's got to be killed, as she can't eat and is in great pain


Sad for ya


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 12, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> What can I feed my cats that 1) They'll find irresistable and 2) I can mash up some worming tablets into?
> 
> I just can't get them to take the tablets. I crushed them up and put it in their food, but they left the food
> 
> There must be something I can add it to, like cream cheese or something strong tasting like that cats probably shouldn't eat, but can't resist?


Burger cheese works well but it's so easy to simply open their mouth and get them to swallow it, then give them a treat.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## miss direct (Aug 12, 2018)

My garden cats are chilling in the sun /shade after their meatballs.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 12, 2018)

Our littlest cat, Madge, has a swollen foot. She's hopping on three legs poor thing. I'm hoping for a miraculous recovery overnight otherwise it's an expensive trip to the vets tomorrow


----------



## smmudge (Aug 12, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss Pickman's model , RIP mishka


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 12, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Our littlest cat, Madge, has a swollen foot. She's hopping on three legs poor thing. I'm hoping for a miraculous recovery overnight otherwise it's an expensive trip to the vets tomorrow



Hopefully Madge will be a lot better tomorrow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Our littlest cat, Madge, has a swollen foot. She's hopping on three legs poor thing. I'm hoping for a miraculous recovery overnight otherwise it's an expensive trip to the vets tomorrow


Good luck!


----------



## miss direct (Aug 12, 2018)

Get well soon Madge!


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2018)

I met my little black friend both on the way to and the way back from work today. It was almost as if she'd waited the whole day for me to walk past, and was typically overjoyed to see me.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 14, 2018)

No name is now called Red. Think it was PippinTook who first called her that.
Anyway Red is in for the op on Friday. Currently yowling and trying to escape out the house to procreate. 
Milly keeps biting her on the back of the neck and that shuts her up for a wee while. 
Roll on Friday. 
 
Please be quiet, I'm trying to clean


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 14, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> No name is now called Red. Think it was PippinTook who first called her that.
> Anyway Red is in for the op on Friday. Currently yowling and trying to escape out the house to procreate.
> Milly keeps biting her on the back of the neck and that shuts her up for a wee while.
> Roll on Friday.
> ...





But  about the op. Hope all goes well


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 14, 2018)

Lazy boy!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 14, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Lazy boy!
> 
> View attachment 144029



Aww ...Tobytoes' little nose...


----------



## BigTom (Aug 14, 2018)

Rosa claims the first known kill, vanquishing this quite frankly huge moth  i guess nice and birds will follow in the spring. Their mother, Frida, plays all the time with the mouse toys but not seen her stalking anything, though she must have caught alot to keep 6 kittens fed, so who knows what the future will bring with her.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 15, 2018)

Showing her back end to anyone that's interested. Oh god, the crying and yowling


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 15, 2018)

She's got lovely swirls Calamity1971 ... can't be much fun living with her at the moment though. Is she bringing all the tomcats for miles around to vie for her back end   affections in your yard?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 15, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> She's got lovely swirls Calamity1971 ... can't be much fun living with her at the moment though. Is she bringing all the tomcats for miles around to vie for her back end   affections in your yard?


There is only two near me and they are both Queens. Although the decibels she is hitting
I wouldn't be surprised if they came from the
Nearest town a mile and a half away.
The vet on the phone said its very rare for a
Queen to be ginger? Normally Tom's.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2018)

Molly scruffcat arising from her slumber earlier!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## trabuquera (Aug 15, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Molly scruffcat arising from her slumber earlier!  View attachment 144107



She is absolutely magnificent and I would pet her for days if she'd let me. LET ME LOVE YOU grumpy scruff cat hellbeast!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 15, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> She is absolutely magnificent and I would pet her for days if she'd let me. LET ME LOVE YOU grumpy scruff cat hellbeast!


She's tremendous isn't she. You could do a childrens book about her .


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> She is absolutely magnificent and I would pet her for days if she'd let me. LET ME LOVE YOU grumpy scruff cat hellbeast!


   partner is laughing their head of at this! heh


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> She's tremendous isn't she. You could do a childrens book about her .


Yes indeed! I've got the different voices already, some of them involve swearing tho


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2018)

We are going to try and shave scruffcat the next time she comes in the lounge! see how far we get


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 15, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Yes indeed! I've got the different voices already, some of them involve swearing tho


I can just imagine the fuzzy illustration.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 15, 2018)

ddraig said:


> We are going to try and shave scruffcat the next time she comes in the lounge! see how far we get


Getting the shaver half way out the box


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 15, 2018)

Rogue trying out the new bed sheet from amazon


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2018)

ddraig said:


> We are going to try and shave scruffcat the next time she comes in the lounge! see how far we get


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2018)

Almost!! 
Molly bit partner almost straight away so I had to take over the holding role and basically didn't go near her face
took ages with the electric shaver so used scissors and got all this off!! It's only from a small area though so there's loads loads more


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 15, 2018)

Give her an extra cuddle from me. If she suffers you to live, that is.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2018)

She let me stoke her soon after so not too bad


----------



## Epona (Aug 16, 2018)

Please tell me you aren't using human hair clippers on your cat, their skin is very elastic and can easily get pulled up and caught in the blades... not a good idea.

(I can get £6 nail trim or £11 groom/clip from a nurse at my vet surgery with the right equipment)


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2018)

Yes but being very careful not to go anywhere near skin, know the skin is very elastic so only doing the matted lumps not just attacking body with shaver, that's why it's hard going and takes ages, we always stop if she is struggling or unconfortable
Vets have quoted well over a £100 as she would need sedating to do it all properly, they do a little bit now and then when at vets but it's not enough and soon comes back
We did most of the above with scissors


----------



## Epona (Aug 16, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Yes but being very careful not to go anywhere near skin, know the skin is very elastic so only doing the matted lumps not just attacking body with shaver, that's why it's hard going and takes ages, we always stop if she is struggling or unconfortable
> Vets have quoted well over a £100 as she would need sedating to do it all properly, they do a little bit now and then when at vets but it's not enough and soon comes back
> We did most of the above with scissors



Oh thank goodness, glad to hear that (I have heard some horror stories from people who have waded in with the clippers at home) - sounds like you are being very careful.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 16, 2018)

My beautiful girl!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 16, 2018)

Toby trying to nick my cherries!


----------



## Epona (Aug 16, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby trying to nick my cherries!
> 
> View attachment 144168 View attachment 144169



He really looks like Radar from that angle.  Different faces though (Toby has more symmetrical markings on his face than Radar)


----------



## Epona (Aug 16, 2018)

I am annoyed because the only thing I have to take photos on now is my phone, and it's shit.

Here's one of Radar taken earlier this year, he has a bandage on his neck and a ruddy great bit shaved off his side (oh and yes most of his whiskers are shaved off one side too) and you can see he doesn't look 100% and is a bit miserable (it's not visible in this picture but on the left of his neck he had a thin plastic oesophagostomy feeding tube, hence the bandage to help hold it in place)  - he is back to full health and full destructicat mode now though 

Will try to get some better and more up to date photos soon.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2018)

Still scruffy!!
basking again today


----------



## miss direct (Aug 16, 2018)

I got home tonight to find Sultan the cat eating a LIVE pigeon. Pigeon is now in a bowl in the dark on the kitchen floor


----------



## stavros (Aug 16, 2018)

_Journey with me into the mind of a pussycat,
Doomed to be a killer since she went out the cat flap_



Spoiler: If you like your birds to have heads, don't look here.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 16, 2018)

Beats (one of the kittens who went to a friend) chilling:

 

Frida enjoying her current sleeping place:


----------



## smmudge (Aug 17, 2018)

So Dylan's stopped eating the wet food he used to really like (wainwrights tuna). We've fattened him up on the dry for the time being as he likes that, but really need to get him back on wet as the blood in pee is coming back.

It's so hard with wet food though as it's more expensive anyway, and to find good stuff that's affordable is a challenge. I think I'm going to see if I can get samples of stuff before we start buying multi packs.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 17, 2018)

smmudge said:


> So Dylan's stopped eating the wet food he used to really like (wainwrights tuna). We've fattened him up on the dry for the time being as he likes that, but really need to get him back on wet as the blood in pee is coming back.
> 
> It's so hard with wet food though as it's more expensive anyway, and to find good stuff that's affordable is a challenge. I think I'm going to see if I can get samples of stuff before we start buying multi packs.


Mine love as good as it looks and pets at home have it on offer for £9.50 for 40.
Got some of the doubly delicious yesterday. 
 
The co-op sell them separately to try first.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 17, 2018)

smmudge said:


> So Dylan's stopped eating the wet food he used to really like (wainwrights tuna). We've fattened him up on the dry for the time being as he likes that, but really need to get him back on wet as the blood in pee is coming back.



to keep feeding him dry food while he is in this condition is big mistake.


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 17, 2018)

We get the Bozeta wet food off of zooplus.  It's good quality (93% meat) and convenient enviro-packaging and pretty cheap. (£2.50/kg in bulk, £2.70 for 6 packs)


Bozita Chunks in Sauce 6 x 370g


----------



## smmudge (Aug 17, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> We get the Bozeta wet food off of zooplus.  It's good quality (93% meat) and convenient enviro-packaging and pretty cheap. (£2.50/kg in bulk, £2.70 for 6 packs)
> 
> 
> Bozita Chunks in Sauce 6 x 370g



Thanks looks good. I've ordered 6 different single pouches of various foods to pick up from vets at home on Monday, if we don't have any luck I'll look into that!


----------



## smmudge (Aug 17, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> to keep feeding him dry food while he is in this condition is big mistake.



He was fine when we first switched back to dry, which we did because he wasn't eating his wet food. Now his choices are wet or nothing!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 17, 2018)

today is







o hai to the black cats of urban


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2018)

Some ginger cunt came into the back garden last night and cornered Missy against the cat flap. The screeching I heard, I think from her, was possibly audible from space.


----------



## Grump (Aug 17, 2018)

Gilly, 18 year old rescue cat, very much in charge of the other feline we have.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 18, 2018)

Milly has taken to watching me cook from the top of the fridge.


----------



## hegley (Aug 18, 2018)

I love Milly's little black chin.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 18, 2018)

I love the look of contempt that is a cat's default setting  and I love love love black cats.


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2018)

I adopted a new tactic today for the monthly nightmare of flea treatment. Missy was fast asleep with her back to me and, after breaking the seal in another room, I crept up on her and administered it quickly. It was too quick and she was too dozy for the usual violence to ensue, and although she went off in a huff, she's been on my lap twice for cuddles twice since. I think this might be my method for all such scenarios in the future.


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2018)

stavros said:


> I adopted a new tactic today for the monthly nightmare of flea treatment. Missy was fast asleep with her back to me and, after breaking the seal in another room, I crept up on her and administered it quickly. It was too quick and she was too dozy for the usual violence to ensue, and although she went off in a huff, she's been on my lap twice for cuddles twice since. I think this might be my method for all such scenarios in the future.



There is a lot to be said for sneaking up on a cat to administer non-oral medication (cos sticking a pill or liquid in the mouth of a sleeping cat could cause it to choke) or do some other sort of care when it is asleep.  The gently stroke a paw and manage to get a couple of claws trimmed before they are fully awake is a tried and tested method employed by many


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2018)

I had to go up to the vet yesterday to get some emergency dry food (poor budgeting plus an unexpected bill from inland revenue meant we have to pay for stuff with cash until the end of the month.)  Picked up 1.5 kg bag of food for £15.  That is £10 a kilo (the dry we usually get is £4.80 a kilo).  I offered Radar a little bit, as I offer him a bit of every food that comes into the house... he hasn't eaten dry since his surgery in early Feb and subsequent complications and hospitalisation/feeding tube.  Of course he loves this expensive stuff.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 19, 2018)

We have scaffolding up on our building for window replacement by lambeth. completed last week. unfortunately, it wont be taken down for a few more weeks as the roof needs major work for my neighbour's upstairs. the girls love jumping out the window and walking around. i let them out but often I have to climb out the window at night before I go to bed and get them back in. I first used cat treats to lure them back in and close the window. but they now know its a trick, so ignore it when I wave and rattle it outside the window . Clever girls . So now I have to squeeze myself out the bedroom or living room window and get them back in.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 19, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> We have scaffolding up on our building for window replacement by lambeth. completed last week. unfortunately, it wont be taken down for a few more weeks as the roof needs major work for my neighbour's upstairs. the girls love jumping out the window and walking around. i let them out but often I have to climb out the window at night before I go to bed and get them back in. I first used cat treats to lure them back in and close the window. but they now know its a trick, so ignore it when I wave and rattle it outside the window . Clever girls . So now I have to squeeze myself out the bedroom or living room window and get them back in.


That's pussy cat playground heaven


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> That's pussy cat playground heaven



absolutely. they love it. last week when my windows were being replaced, I left them with my neighbour upstairs as he had his windows done day earlier. he called me at 08:20 am at work to say two had jumped out the window and he couldn't get them back in. I snuck out of work without telling management. cycled home. climbed out the window, got them back in and cycled back to work with only one work colleague who figured it out as I came back drenched in sweat. . the window contractors thankfully didn't mind me up on the scaffolding as they knew I was getting my cats. Do feel sorry for the girls though. Once its gone, they are going to look back on this with fond memories. the good old days..


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 20, 2018)

We have 2 cats (& a dog). Floyd pretty much rules the roost even though he's the youngest cat. He also absolutely adores our old Staff Bruce. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 20, 2018)

Floyd is an absolute rockstar. Lovely markings, great floof, terrific confidence.


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 20, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Floyd is an absolute rockstar. Lovely markings, great floof, terrific confidence.


Aah cheers for that, he is a right character that's for sure! He's not that keen on me tbh, hes very much my wife's [emoji250].

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 20, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Floyd is an absolute rockstar. Lovely markings, great floof, terrific confidence.


Very dog friendly too 





Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 20, 2018)

Motown_ben said:


> Very dog friendly too
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aww that is a great photo.. they look like best buddies


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 20, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Aww that is a great photo.. they look like best buddies


And they match .


----------



## pogofish (Aug 20, 2018)

A very friendly cat I spotted on top of a deer fence:


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 20, 2018)

This is our other cat Oz. W even had him about 8 years, he loves the dog but isn't  at all keen on floyd. My phone is basically just full of cat & dog pix [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 20, 2018)

Motown_ben said:


> This is our other cat Oz. W even had him about 8 years, he loves the dog but isn't  at all keen on floyd. My phone is basically just full of cat & dog pix [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr Aloof


----------



## pogofish (Aug 20, 2018)

A few yards from the friendly cat, there was this very playful/cheeky little young cat:






The light was really failing at this point and he was under trees, hence the crappy photo.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 20, 2018)

Very friendly pub cat


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2018)

I came home to a power cut this afternoon. It was fixed within a couple of hours, but my chief concern was that the cat flap wouldn't work.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2018)

Motown_ben said:


> We have 2 cats (& a dog). Floyd pretty much rules the roost even though he's the youngest cat. He also absolutely adores our old Staff Bruce.



so much floof

and an accomplished monorail cat as well


----------



## Callie (Aug 20, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Very friendly pub cat
> 
> View attachment 144555


What pub where, asking for a friend.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 20, 2018)

Callie said:


> What pub where, asking for a friend.


The Hope in West Norwood


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 20, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> so much floof
> 
> and an accomplished monorail cat as well


So can I ask what is floof? 

I'm sorry I'm not really a cat expert  

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2018)

Motown_ben said:


> So can I ask what is floof?



fluff - as displayed in the first picture.  is that an invite for tummy rubs, or a hand trap?

and in case monorail cat didn't make sense either, more here


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 20, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> fluff - as displayed in the first picture.  is that an invite for tummy rubs, or a hand trap?
> 
> and in case monorail cat didn't make sense either, more here


Ahhhh riiiight I should of realised cheers 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Callie (Aug 20, 2018)

AHH sometimes a cat is very floofing. You may see a cat of great floof and exclaim "an floooof!!!"


----------



## KatyF (Aug 21, 2018)

colacubes said:


> The Hope in West Norwood



Very friendly cat! I've had many a pint in there with the cat just sat on the table with me.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 21, 2018)

Rogue and Bella on top of the cupboard


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 21, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue and Bella on top of the cupboard



I love the first one, it could easily be her resting her chin on the table looking for dreamies


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2018)

you can't reach me hoooman!!


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 21, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I love the first one, it could easily be her resting her chin on the table looking for dreamies



yep. unlucky for them all dry cat treats and food are banned as it gives Chloe cystitis


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 21, 2018)

The 3 sides of Toby toes!


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 21, 2018)

All 3 sides of Tobytoes are outrageously camera-hogging flirts imho 
Lovely ridiculous boy.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh now, Tobytoes...just knows he is to be on the cover of a magazine...some day. 

Gorgepus  !!!


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello Laydeez - magazine cover shoot you said?


----------



## hegley (Aug 22, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> Hello Laydeez - magazine cover shoot you said?


Not THAT type of magazine!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 22, 2018)

Does anyone here keep a house cat? I think it's kinda cruel and just plain daft but I've just moved into a new house where the owner (my new housemate/landlord) is insisting the cat stays indoors. I wasn't aware of the cat being a house cat prior to moving in and I'm a bit peeved as the cat is clearly stressed/unhappy about not being left out, and has been escaping through any window left open. 

Do they get used to it and calm down?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Does anyone here keep a house cat? I think it's kinda cruel and just plain daft but I've just moved into a new house where the owner (my new housemate/landlord) is insisting the cat stays indoors. I wasn't aware of the cat being a house cat prior to moving in and I'm a bit peeved as the cat is clearly stressed/unhappy about not being left out, and has been escaping through any window left open.
> 
> Do they get used to it and calm down?



My last cat was a house cat. He was a rescue we got when he was 9 and had always been indoors. He was absolutely fine with it (tbh he never would have coped on the mean streets of central Brixton ). We specifically asked at Battersea for an indoor cat as we had no outdoor space. I don’t think it’s fair for a kitten or a younger cat, but for an older cat who’s always been inside it’s fine. Some of them don’t fancy going outside that much. There’s plenty of cats with FIV for example who stay inside.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 22, 2018)

colacubes said:


> My last cat was a house cat. He was a rescue we got when he was 9 and had always been indoors. He was absolutely fine with it (tbh he never would have coped on the mean streets of central Brixton ). We specifically asked at Battersea for an indoor cat as we had no outdoor space. I don’t think it’s fair for a kitten or a younger cat, but for an older cat who’s always been inside it’s fine. Some of them don’t fancy going outside that much. There’s plenty of cats with FIV for example who stay inside.



Yeah my ex girlfriend's cat was pretty much a house cat and seemed fine but this cat is just over a year old and is really hyperactive and annoying, I hope he gets used to it soon but I very much doubt it. It doesn't help that I've accidentally let it out a few times so he's had his taste of freedom!


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 22, 2018)

Ladies and Gentlemen: Prince Shafi on the window sill, Lotte in the middle, Diddie in the front.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Does anyone here keep a house cat? I think it's kinda cruel and just plain daft but I've just moved into a new house where the owner (my new housemate/landlord) is insisting the cat stays indoors. I wasn't aware of the cat being a house cat prior to moving in and I'm a bit peeved as the cat is clearly stressed/unhappy about not being left out, and has been escaping through any window left open.
> 
> Do they get used to it and calm down?



It depends on the cat.

As colacubes has said, it would be unfair to let a cat that's only ever known being a house cat out on the streets.

But it's also probably a bit unfair to suddenly expect a free range cat to become a house cat.  There is a chance that kitty will get bored / destructive - you will probably need to put a bit more effort in to playing with kitty / giving them some exercise, and you will need to invest in some scratching posts / surfaces, otherwise kitty will find their own.

possibly one of those cat climbing tree things.  although they may do this -


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 22, 2018)

Gorgeous nest of panthers Schmetterling


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2018)

Molly sunning it again today


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2018)

and


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 23, 2018)

Molly haz a texture. All her own!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Molly haz a texture. All her own!


oh yes! unique
fluffy, soft, coarse and textured all at the same time


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Does anyone here keep a house cat? I think it's kinda cruel and just plain daft but I've just moved into a new house where the owner (my new housemate/landlord) is insisting the cat stays indoors. I wasn't aware of the cat being a house cat prior to moving in and I'm a bit peeved as the cat is clearly stressed/unhappy about not being left out, and has been escaping through any window left open.
> 
> Do they get used to it and calm down?



My cats are indoor only, they are ridiculously happy and healthy cats.  It's not cruel.  Plenty of cats have to stay in for health reasons (you don't know whether it is FIV positive for example) You are probably projecting if you think the cat is stressed or unhappy about it, they are more likely disturbed by your arrival in the house and associated disruption to its space.

Stop leaving windows open.  It's not your cat and not your decision.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 23, 2018)

Molly


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 23, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly
> 
> View attachment 144810



Going on her hols?


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 23, 2018)

Shafi morning gazes.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm going away tomorrow and won't be back until Monday. I am missing them already.


----------



## stavros (Aug 23, 2018)

I've long chronicled here Missy's penchant for stealing socks and occasionally kid's mittens, and she's now expanded her repertoire. Hopefully my excuse of why there's a pair of young girl's underpants in my back garden - the cat did it - will suffice.


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2018)

stavros said:


> I've long chronicled here Missy's penchant for stealing socks and occasionally kid's mittens, and she's now expanded her repertoire. Hopefully my excuse of why there's a pair of young girl's underpants in my back garden - the cat did it - will suffice.
> 
> View attachment 144823



That is fucking creepy...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 23, 2018)

Schmetterling said:


> Going on her hols?


Haha got my mum staying for a week or two.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 23, 2018)

Schmetterling said:


> Shafi morning gazes.
> 
> View attachment 144821


Beautiful puss!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Does anyone here keep a house cat? I think it's kinda cruel and just plain daft but I've just moved into a new house where the owner (my new housemate/landlord) is insisting the cat stays indoors. I wasn't aware of the cat being a house cat prior to moving in and I'm a bit peeved as the cat is clearly stressed/unhappy about not being left out, and has been escaping through any window left open.
> 
> Do they get used to it and calm down?





Epona said:


> Stop leaving windows open. It's not your cat and not your decision.



hmm.

think i misunderstood and thought the cat lived with Threshers_Flail rather than new landlord.

if the latter, then i agree it's not really TF's decision.  

Although if kitty is constantly trying to escape, it does suggest s/he's not entirely happy about it all.  i ended up with resident mogs a while back, they had kept showing signs of wanting to get out the windows to say o hai to the birdies, and previous hoomans decided this was not a good idea in an 8th floor flat...


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm.
> 
> think i misunderstood and thought the cat lived with Threshers_Flail rather than new landlord.
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter whether the cat is happy about it or not, it could be a health issue - it isn't up to others to make that decision.  You don't fuck with the way animals that you don't own are cared for, unless there are serious issues of neglect or abuse.  Having indoor cats does not qualify.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Aug 24, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Does anyone here keep a house cat? I think it's kinda cruel and just plain daft but I've just moved into a new house where the owner (my new housemate/landlord) is insisting the cat stays indoors. I wasn't aware of the cat being a house cat prior to moving in and I'm a bit peeved as the cat is clearly stressed/unhappy about not being left out, and has been escaping through any window left open.
> 
> Do they get used to it and calm down?


A friend of a girl I used to work with adopted old cats which didn't really go out. She adopted a cat who had to be indoors as he has fiv, being a young cat he wasn't happy at first but as she took him with her when she visited her friend who has a garden he could roam around it as long as he is on a lead


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 25, 2018)

Aargh, we had kind of decided to adopt a couple of kittens over the summer, but this week, having talked about it more, it seems like madness to do this now. As much as I adore kittens, my old lady cat would possibly be made very unhappy (or she might not give a shit, it's hard to know, but once they're here there's no going back), plus the kitten destruction, plus I need to spend £3k sorting out my teeth. Yet just now, writing the 'we need to put it off for a bit' message to the rescue place, I just couldn't bring myself to press the destruct button  I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DOOOOOOOO.

(for full disclosure, we haven't actually committed to anything yet - there are no kittens with our names on, or anything)


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2018)

Missy had her first fucking mental session that I've witnessed in ages last night, flying around the house like a feline possessed.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Leyla and Rik sleeping together!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2018)

stavros said:


> Missy had her first fucking mental session that I've witnessed in ages last night, flying around the house like a feline possessed.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 25, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> Leyla and Rik sleeping together!
> 
> View attachment 145019


And when Bagpuss (one at t'back) goes to sleep they all go to sleep


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> Leyla and Rik sleeping together!
> 
> View attachment 145019



not sure which is which, but the one at the back looks like they feel like i do when i wake up of a morning...


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure which is which, but the one at the back looks like they feel like i do when i wake up of a morning...


That's Rik. He's quite a happy little soul really


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> That's Rik. He's quite a happy little soul really



but only after he's had breakfast and coffee?





(disclaimer - i know coffee is probably bad for kitties.)


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Aargh, we had kind of decided to adopt a couple of kittens over the summer, but this week, having talked about it more, it seems like madness to do this now. As much as I adore kittens, my old lady cat would possibly be made very unhappy (or she might not give a shit, it's hard to know, but once they're here there's no going back), plus the kitten destruction, plus I need to spend £3k sorting out my teeth. Yet just now, writing the 'we need to put it off for a bit' message to the rescue place, I just couldn't bring myself to press the destruct button  I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DOOOOOOOO.
> 
> (for full disclosure, we haven't actually committed to anything yet - there are no kittens with our names on, or anything)



I've had terrible trouble in the past introducing new cats to the household, and it is not something I would want to give a senior/elderly cat stress over tbh - if she is happy as she is then let her be and live out the rest of her life without the stress of new cats in her territory, especially kittens jumping on her.  IMO.  Resident cat should always be highest priority in these decisions, and cute kittens will probably find another home.

That's just my opinion of course, based on what I would do now my cats are in the senior citizen stage of their lives.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2018)

Epona said:


> I've had terrible trouble in the past introducing new cats to the household, and it is not something I would want to give a senior/elderly cat stress over tbh - if she is happy as she is then let her be and live out the rest of her life without the stress of new cats in her territory, especially kittens jumping on her.  IMO.  Resident cat should always be highest priority in these decisions, and cute kittens will probably find another home.
> 
> That's just my opinion of course, based on what I would do now my cats are in the senior citizen stage of their lives.



Gut feeling is to agree with that.

Of course it depends on the cats involved.  New kittens may see old lady cat as as wise foster granny, and granny might appreciate the experience.  

Or they might not.

Have you discussed it carefully with senior kitty, May Kasahara ?


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 26, 2018)

There will always, always be kittens looking for homes May Kasahara , sadly ... in your shoes I might hold off for a bit (year or two?) - depending on OldCat's age and character and medical condition and how fast I could pay off the dentist . Might be different if there were specific kittens I'd already committed to or were taking off a friend or family member's hands, but if it's just a general idea - my vote would be wait.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 26, 2018)

It's alright . . . I've finished doing the dusting . . . you may have had some spiders webs . . . but I think I got them all . . . no need to thank me, but a small bowl of biscuits wouldn't go amiss


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2018)

My lap has been a cat magnet today, for some reason.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2018)

My theory is the drop in temperature!
Molly has started sitting on my lap again the last few days after not doing so for months
She also stayed on the human bed for ages after got up today for first time in a while


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2018)

ddraig said:


> My theory is the drop in temperature!
> Molly has started sitting on my lap again the last few days after not doing so for months
> She also stayed on the human bed for ages after got up today for first time in a while



Yes, I'd go with that too. Missy was stupidly getting up in the heatwave, although I don't think either of us really enjoyed it when she did.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 26, 2018)

stavros said:


> My lap has been a cat magnet today, for some reason.



My view right now:


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 26, 2018)

Toby toes looks sad tonight.


----------



## Epona (Aug 26, 2018)

ddraig said:


> My theory is the drop in temperature!
> Molly has started sitting on my lap again the last few days after not doing so for months
> She also stayed on the human bed for ages after got up today for first time in a while



I agree, my lot have gone back to being velcro cats now the weather has cooled a little.  Radar basically lived under the bed for a month during the hot part of summer, because it was the coolest place in the flat - he'd emerge and give me a quick purry cuddle and headbuts then head back to his cooler spot.  Now he is all over me again.

Same with the others, have been watching the star wars films on ITV2 this weekend and last with armfuls of cats - during the summer if I went to lay down on the sofa to watch a film on TV they'd have moved so that they were still close by, but not cuddled up with me, because of the heat.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 26, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes looks sad tonight.
> View attachment 145125




((((Sad Tobytoes))))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 26, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes looks sad tonight.





is he old enough to be having the first of his nine mid-life crises?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 26, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is he old enough to be having the first of his nine mid-life crises?


He's only just over a year old.  He's happier now.  Bed time and he starts playing!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 26, 2018)

Molly enjoying a belly rub from the other half.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 27, 2018)

My terrible two.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2018)

Has anyone seen the bloke who sits near Bond Street station with a black cat? Very cute! I gave them a couple of quid today.


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2018)

Missy was sat on my lap last night, and had got to the point where she'd turned around to face me (she always starts with her back to me). She seemed very content, even though she kept smacking herself in the face with her tail.


----------



## izz (Aug 28, 2018)

We go away for a fortnight today and at the moment I have a needy brown catscarf. I think she knows


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## donkyboy (Aug 29, 2018)

there is something so cute about cats standing up. must be the feet:


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 29, 2018)

Seems to be Floyd's current favourite lookout point. Full view of the garden & it's various inhabitants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 29, 2018)

"Lookout point"??? That's "command and control post" if you don't mind


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 29, 2018)

Motown_ben said:


> Seems to be Floyd's current favourite lookout point. Full view of the garden & it's various inhabitants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely handsome.  I just love seeing all the different markings on cats.  Totally fascinate me.


----------



## Chz (Aug 29, 2018)

I thought he'd slightly grown away from Horse, but after 10 days at the cattery some form of security is needed.


----------



## Sea Star (Aug 29, 2018)

update from the Monochrome Set:


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 29, 2018)

Chz said:


> I thought he'd slightly grown away from Horse, but after 10 days at the cattery some form of security is needed. View attachment 145435


Oh that is cute!


----------



## Cloo (Aug 29, 2018)

Vastra was very pleased when we returned from 12 days' holiday last night. Was treated to intense in-ear purring and nuzzling, followed by gentle ear nibbling (!). Every time we go away I forget just how spherical she is.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 29, 2018)

Chz said:


> I thought he'd slightly grown away from Horse, but after 10 days at the cattery some form of security is needed. View attachment 145435



Love the "bow before me, human slaves" expression as he snuggles up to his cuddly


----------



## Epona (Aug 30, 2018)

Chz said:


> I thought he'd slightly grown away from Horse, but after 10 days at the cattery some form of security is needed. View attachment 145435



That facial expression definitely seems to say "and where the hell do you think you've been?"  *clutches horsey*


----------



## clicker (Aug 30, 2018)

George just chilling.


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2018)

I get way too paranoid sometimes about Missy. Last night I got in at around 10:20, expecting to be welcomed like normal. No sign of her. I had a quick drink, cleaned my teeth and went to bed, still catless. I was nominally trying to get to sleep, but I couldn't because she was still out somewhere. All sorts of scenarios run through your head, until suddenly, about an hour after I got in, I hear the cat flap go, followed by the pitiful yowls of "Where the fuck are you, bitch?". A couple of teeth clicks from me and we're reunited for a lovely cuddle.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 30, 2018)

clicker said:


> View attachment 145551
> George just chilling.



That face is not the look of a cat chilling


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2018)

It's definitely getting cooler as I went to sleep last night with a cat on me for the first time in months. 

It's nice having them around more but I had forgotten how much bed they take up.


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2018)

Alfie has gotten into drinking from the watering can on the balcony because obviously it tastes so much nicer than from his bowl. Every couple of hours he whines to be let out. When the weather wasn't that great yesterday, I put it in the lounge so he can drink from it indoors. He drinks from it, then kind of forgets it's there. Doesn't drink from it anymore. Whines to be let out on the balcony. I open the balcony door. He doesn't go out and instead walks straight to the watering can in the lounge to drink from it.

Cat logic


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 31, 2018)

edit


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2018)

in amongst the garden detritus picking up twigs earlier!


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 31, 2018)

Floyd showing some real interest in a bee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 31, 2018)

Floyd is a very Cavalier sort of cat - regal but ridiculous too. Those pantaloons! That tail is a whole other creature in itself...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm just going to lie in the bird bath.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 31, 2018)

ddraig said:


> in amongst the garden detritus picking up twigs earlier!
> View attachment 145653


Every night I have the task of picking/brushing cleavers out of milly. Her tail is like a feather duster for garden mess.
She pulls the ones out she can get to and spits them all over the house.


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 31, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Floyd is a very Cavalier sort of cat - regal but ridiculous too. Those pantaloons! That tail is a whole other creature in itself...


[emoji16]

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## scifisam (Aug 31, 2018)

This beautiful cat, who was adopted as an indoor cat who might not be OK with going outdoors, has turned into a Mighty Huntress who will get out of any tiny gap in a window an chase rats wherever she likes. She particularly likes going out in the front area, despite having several hundred feet of back garden (mine and the neighbours') to explore. I ended up putting a collar on her - it's a quick release one, so she's lost one so far - but it identifies her as owned by someone.

The other day the postman knocked and said "do you know where your cat is? White and tortoiseshell boy?" in a friendly tone. Turned out Sunny (who is female but often gets mistaken for male) had chased a rat into one of those front areas that aren't accessible by anything but the road, and was refusing to leave, but also whining a lot. The tenants at said house were really nice people who didn't really speak English and were scared of cats.

I had to harness the toddler to reins for the first time ever, take her to meet a surprising number of neighbours who had nothing better to do, and carry the "silly cat" back in a cat bag.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2018)

scifisam said:


> I had to harness the toddler to reins for the first time ever, take her to meet a surprising number of neighbours who had nothing better to do, and carry the "silly cat" back in a cat bag.







scifisam said:


> who is female but often gets mistaken for male



unusual - most peoples' default assumption is that cats are female.  maybe she doesn't act ladylike enough

maybe you have a non binary kitteh



and it's pretty rare for tortie / calico cats to be male.  i did read something once that explained the genetics of this, but not sure i understood a lot of it...


----------



## scifisam (Aug 31, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> unusual - most peoples' default assumption is that cats are female.  maybe she doesn't act ladylike enough
> 
> maybe you have a non binary kitteh
> 
> ...



She does act in a way that's interpreted as male, yeah  It's a little odd because her head is very small - she seems to be part Siamese - and male cats tend to have larger heads, but people wrongly interpret hunting characteristics in cats as being male. My late male cat never hunted anything. (I know their sex because I had them neutered).

With my chickens we quite often vary between calling them he or she. It's not like they care. One of them we called Elvis because she was the King of the flock and thereafter we kinda got into the habit of saying he. Some older hens in a flock without a rooster start displaying male chicken characteristics like mounting, but she never did, despite always being the chief chicken who would go head-to-head with creatures she perceived as a threat to her family. She lived to a decent age for an ex-bat and I miss her.

They were all still female chickens though and it did matter because the one time we ended up with a male chicken we had to urgently rehome him (in a ridiculous convoluted way) because you cannot keep a cockerel in an urban setting.


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2018)

Most peoples' assumption is that tortie/tortie and white cats are female, because if you know anything about it you know that the colouring requires 2 X chromosomes, or a very rare set of circumstances otherwise, meaning that something like 999 or more out of 1000 tortoiseshell cats are female...  (I am happy to detail the biological/genetic whys and wherefores of rare non-female occurrences of tortie coat colouring in cats, should anyone be interested... please someone ask me, I am bored and it's my specialist subject...  ).


----------



## Motown_ben (Sep 1, 2018)

Floyd's now discovered the pond. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motown_ben (Sep 1, 2018)

Managed to get the whole family in shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 1, 2018)

Epona said:


> Most peoples' assumption is that tortie/tortie and white cats are female, because if you know anything about it you know that the colouring requires 2 X chromosomes, or a very rare set of circumstances otherwise, meaning that something like 999 or more out of 1000 tortoiseshell cats are female...  (I am happy to detail the biological/genetic whys and wherefores of rare non-female occurrences of tortie coat colouring in cats, should anyone be interested... please someone ask me, I am bored and it's my specialist subject...  ).



I have questions.
1. "Ginger toms" is the a genetic thing too? I have met a ginger female but only the one.

2. Under what circumstances do you get Tortie males?

3. My cat with the split colouring on her nose (you know the one, up-thread) was once described on a vet's form as "Tortie/point" what the fuck is all that about? The little I've read indicates they were talking shite, what do you say?

Ta


----------



## scifisam (Sep 1, 2018)

I would also like to hear about tortie genetics.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 1, 2018)

That's a fine selection of monochrome creatures there Motown_ben


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2018)

scifisam said:


> I would also like to hear about tortie genetics.



website messybeast has a lot about cat genetics.


----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm just going to lie in the bird bath.
> View attachment 145677



Wherever you live looks outstanding for puddycats. I imagine there are an almost infinite number of smaller creatures out there to be toyed with, killed and/or eaten.

I got back from my bike ride this morning to find one of my next door neighbours' cats on our adjoining garden wall, which is very rare. She likes me and was happy to stay there for a bit of a stroke. However, she legged it a few seconds later as she heard my house's cat flap go, fully aware that Missy was coming out.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 1, 2018)

View attachment 145770


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 1, 2018)

stavros said:


> Wherever you live looks outstanding for puddycats. I imagine there are an almost infinite number of smaller creatures out there to be toyed with, killed and/or eaten.


The shrew population has taken a battering of late . They don't seem to be that interested in birds which is a good thing.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 1, 2018)

nice day outside so I thought, sod it I'm going to climb out the window and sit on the scaffolding for a change and watch the girls


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2018)

donkyboy  That reminds me of when I was busking in Archway Square the other day (by the cycle track round the corner from the station). Opposite is the now disused Archway tavern, and I saw this black cat wandering round right on the top of the roof! I'm not sure how he got up there, unless there's people living in the roof level of that building and he just climbs in and out.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 1, 2018)

LeytonCatLady said:


> donkyboy  That reminds me of when I was busking in Archway Square the other day (by the cycle track round the corner from the station). Opposite is the now disused Archway tavern, and I saw this black cat wandering round right on the top of the roof! I'm not sure how he got up there, unless there's people living in the roof level of that building and he just climbs in and out.


 
there is out door black cat that managed to get onto the scaffolding and was wondering about outside my window two weeks ago. God knows how it managed to climb up. I see him/her often. but it is very suspicious of people and runs off. Got some food and opened the window but it jumped down onto the garden below.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2018)

Just remembered my Paddy would have been 24 today.  Hope you're having a party up there, mate.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 2, 2018)

Maine Coon round a mates house. It didn't live there but made itself right at home! 
This is when some rum was being poured


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 2, 2018)

Sunday morning and straight outside. Chloe doing her spider-cat impersonation:


----------



## ddraig (Sep 2, 2018)

They didn't know it was a maine coon!! thought it might be a lynx   and it had been visiting for around a month!


----------



## Manter (Sep 2, 2018)

I think the furry fuckwits missed us- they haven't let us out of their sight since we got back from holiday


----------



## Grump (Sep 2, 2018)

Noah catching some rays.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2018)

She's been very loving lately.  Just before this she had her paw over her eyes but I could T get a pic.


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2018)

Last night's dinner was the hardest I've ever had to work to eat a meal. I had some chicken breasts on the bone, and had a crap bowl next to my plate to put the bones and gristle in. I could barely load up my fork before Missy was back up on the table sniffing around looking to snatch some of it (she has form in this area). In the end, after multiple table evictions and with not much eaten, I retired with the food to another room which I could shut her out of. I thereafter consumed my meal as usual, except serenaded by wailing just outside the door I'd just closed.

I don't think we truly appreciate how oppressed cats are.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2018)

Our cats learn very quickly when they get in the house that they have to wait until we have finished food to get on sofa / table.

We now have to put up with them staring lots and hoping for things to fall, but they know they can't get up.


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Our cats learn very quickly when they get in the house that they have to wait until we have finished food to get on sofa / table.
> 
> We know have to put up with them staring lots and hoping for things to fall, but they know they can't get up.



I tried that with Missy when she first moved in/took ownership of the house, but she's ample evidence that you can't train a cat.

I say that, but she very rarely does what I describe above, usually preferring to go outside once she's had her tea.


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> I have questions.
> 1. "Ginger toms" is the a genetic thing too? I have met a ginger female but only the one.
> 
> 2. Under what circumstances do you get Tortie males?
> ...



Thanks for asking!  One thing I forgot to say in my previous post was that I was also monumentally tired and a little tipsy and may just fuck off to bed and forget that I'd been bored and wanted to chat about it  

This is something that has come to much greater understanding to geneticists and cat-fanatics since the feline genome project, and may conflict with what folks were taught at school/college genetics classes that pre-date that.

Like in humans, red hair is caused by an MCR1 gene - this doesn't *make* hair/fur red, it supresses the production of eumelanin (brown pigment) without suppressing phyomelanin (red pigment) production.  So most cats that are not red, produce both red pigment and brown pigment - in varying quantities and densities controlled by other genes.  Those with red hair have production of brown pigment suppressed, so only red hair grows.  The same goes for redhaired humans.

What differs in cats, is that the MCR1 gene is on the X chromosone, meaning that whether a cat produces its "base" colour or not depends on whether it has the MCR1 gene on its X chromosomes - like in humans, females have 2 X chromosomes, and males have 1.

So for a female cat to be red, it needs to have 2 copies of the MCR1 gene, one on each X chromosome.  A male only has 1 X chromosome and so can more readily be red - around 3/4 of red cats are male.  It is not rare for a female to be red though, 1/4 of all red cats is still a lot of female red cats!

So how do female cats end up tortoishell?  Because the MCR1 gene is on the X chromosome and females have 2 X chromosomes, they can either be non-red (2 X chromosomes without the MCR1 gene) or red (2 X chromosomes with the MCR1 gene).  Tortoishell happens when a female cat has an MCR1 gene on one X chromosome but not the other.  In a human (where the gene is not on a sex-linked chromosome), this would result in the individual just carrying the red haired trait, maybe passing it on to future generations.

When a gene is on the X chromosome what happens is this - after a few cell divisions when the ovum is first fertilised, there is a random process that switches off one of the X chromosomes in each cell.  This probably happens at around the 8 cell stage in cat embryos.  That means that in female cat embryos that carry the gene, there will be a mix of cells - some with the MCR1 gene switched on and some with it switched off - and that is carried forward in every further cell division - so you can get tortie cats with a brindle effect, or with patches of colours, depending upon where those cells migrated to during embryonic development - it would be impossible to clone a tortie cat for identical looks btw, because although you could give it the exact same DNA, you could not control which chromosomes switched off, and where the cells that divided from them ended up in the skin - that's very random.

So how do a few male cats end up with tortie markings?  There are 3 potential causes:

1 - XXY Klinefelter syndrome - yes this is a thing in cats, and rarely a cat appears to be physically male but with an extra X chromosome - the X chromosone switchoff mechanic works the same in these cats in the early embryonic stage, so they can display tortie markings.  They are usually infertile, but otherwise nothing wrong.

2 - Chimerism - this occurs when 2 different embryos (we're talking small cell clusters, not formed recognisable kittens) fuse together in the womb - if 1 embryo has the MCR1 gene and the other does not and the resulting kitten is male, it will be a male with tortie markings.  They may or may not be fertile, it varies.  If fertile and bred from, they can potentially produce kittens that would be expected from both MCR1 and non MCR1 pairings, it depends upon the individual.

3 - Birthmarks - yes it can be that simple  - just like humans can have birthmarks so can cats - this seems to affect certain breeds more than others, Cornish Rex seem to be quite prone to them, and there have been several cases of male Cornish Rex that appear tortie from birth (obviously any change in skin that occurs after that should be investigated in case of melanoma).  They are fertile, and when bred display that their genetics are either red or black, not both - so they are either genetically red-haired or genetically not red-haired and will pass on whichever of those applies, not both - the patches on their skin/fur are just markings similar to port wine stains or other birthmarks in humans.


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2018)

Oh and fucthest8 - tortie point refers specifically to siamese type colouring where the body is mostly pale with darker fur on the extremities.  A tortie point would be siamese style markings with black/red, chocolate/red, blue/cream, lilac/cream, cinnamon/cream, or fawn/cream visible on the darker muzzle/ears/legs/tail.

Don't worry about whatever description is in the vet records, Sonic is recorded as a "Siamese, Blue Self" which is something that doesn't exist, just that they used to have an argumentative receptionist who argued about what breed he was despite me providing a pink slip - she'd never heard of OSH and therefore it was some newfangled thing that didn't exist (has been recognised by the GCCF and bred in the UK since the 1950s and existed naturally in Thailand since whenever, but nevermind)


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Our cats learn very quickly when they get in the house that they have to wait until we have finished food to get on sofa / table.
> 
> We now have to put up with them staring lots and hoping for things to fall, but they know they can't get up.



Same with my cats, they are allowed to sit and make whimpering noises, but not allowed to approach plates.  They learn fairly quickly, and they do get a tiny treat if they behave well.

They're not daft.  Had an incident with Sonic when he was little where he took a flying leap and landed on my plate of egg on toast, but he knows now to wait until the end and if he's good he'll get a little bit of egg or fish or whatever tiny flake of something that he can have without it being harmful.

I tend to eat meals with the cats forming a little semi-circle of longing around me, noses in the air sniffing and the occasional little noise, but they know to wait.

The only time where it has proven too much for them in adulthood was when I got smoked mackerel, they reverted to wild animals at that point...


----------



## oryx (Sep 3, 2018)

Ours are generally not too bothered about human food but I swear Paddy can sense a can of tuna being opened even when he's at the bottom of the garden.

Epona, I am in awe of your knowledge of cat biology!


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 3, 2018)

Epona said:


> Thanks for asking!  One thing I forgot to say in my previous post was that I was also monumentally tired and a little tipsy and may just fuck off to bed and forget that I'd been bored and wanted to chat about it
> 
> This is something that has come to much greater understanding to geneticists and cat-fanatics since the feline genome project, and may conflict with what folks were taught at school/college genetics classes that pre-date that.
> 
> ...



LOL, appreciate the reply even more then! 

Cannot <3 this post enough, fanks 

(Pretty sure you've told me some of this before, but I have a godawful memory. Which means we can look forward to you telling me again at some point )

Yep, that was my understanding of Tortie point, knew they were talking shite .also, LOL at Siamese, blue self ... what now?!


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2018)

Ziggy in stealth mode


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 3, 2018)

editor said:


> Ziggy in stealth mode
> 
> View attachment 145970



That's a lovely pic of Ziggy. And I like your red and white gingham.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2018)

editor said:


> Ziggy in stealth mode



hiding from teh monday?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2018)

I had a lovely dream last night about kittens. They were both black and white and got in bed with me for a cuddle, purring loudly. I didn't want to wake up.


----------



## Reno (Sep 4, 2018)

Current favourite place for a nap: edge of the table.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 4, 2018)

Reno I have home envy as well as cat envy.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 4, 2018)

18 years old and still hopeful when she sees a fat pigeon


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 4, 2018)

Luka is the sweetest cat ever - and she spends a huge amount of time around me and Rich - and she has the best purr of all my cats. She looks a lot like her Dad and has the same temperament too. I think she has an incredibly sweet face - even by cat standards! I took this on Sunday:


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 4, 2018)

xsunnysuex Eeeerm, you missing anyone? This has been found in my hometown.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 4, 2018)

Schmetterling said:


> View attachment 146086 xsunnysuex Eeeerm, you missing anyone? This has been found in my hometown.


Aww a Toby toes doppelganger!


----------



## Epona (Sep 5, 2018)

Schmetterling said:


> View attachment 146086 xsunnysuex Eeeerm, you missing anyone? This has been found in my hometown.



Aww I hope that little one finds her way home


----------



## Poi E (Sep 5, 2018)

Well still can't get Buster's thyroid levels right despite juggling the medication levels. He also needs a biopsy for a growth on his neck the vet has found that is probably not related to the thyroid condition. All quite expensive at a time when funds are tight. Anyway, he's had a great retirement the last four years for an old Croydon tom.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 146035
> 
> Current favourite place for a nap: edge of the table.


is house of psychotic women worth a read?


----------



## Reno (Sep 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> is house of psychotic women worth a read?



It's worth a read but I'm not sure how well it works. The first half is an autobiography of how the author relates exploitation films to her life story. The second half is reviews of the films discussed and I haven't read that part yet. I've come across Kier-La Janisse on film podcasts and DVD extras and always think she has an interesting take on exploitation and horror films. She certainly knows her stuff.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Well still can't get Buster's thyroid levels right despite juggling the medication levels. He also needs a biopsy for a growth on his neck the vet has found that is probably not related to the thyroid condition. All quite expensive at a time when funds are tight. Anyway, he's had a great retirement the last four years for an old Croydon tom.


good luck


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Sep 5, 2018)

Not mine but fabulous


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2018)

It takes effort to exert one's claws, right? So why, when you're otherwise very contentedly celebrating your very existence whilst sitting on your pet human's lap, leave some sticking in his leg? And why show such incredulity when, after several polite vocal requests, he adopts the manual tactic for removing them?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 6, 2018)

Red's having a flip out. No one is safe walking past the couch. 
Only 24hrs since her getting spayed. Cats are nails .


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 6, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 146035
> 
> Current favourite place for a nap: edge of the table.




I love the pose....his sleepy head on his arm/leg.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 6, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Red's having a flip out. No one is safe walking past the couch. View attachment 146174
> Only 24hrs since her getting spayed. Cats are nails .



Ha ha....Red is fantastic ...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 7, 2018)

Milly rocked home looking like she'd been down the pit? My furthest neighbour does have an old coal bunker. 
 
Scruff cat number 2 ddraig


----------



## Me76 (Sep 7, 2018)

We are currently having a battle with a tabby who keeps coming in and eating food. I can tell when it's him eating as he has a collar and it clinks on the side of the bowl.

My two don't give a shit.

We have a chip reader cat flap but it stopped letting our cats in a while ago so we have taking the batteries out. 
Plus we have the back door open quite a lot of the time anyway.

As soon as he hears a human coming he's off and we end up just seeing a tip of a tail going out into the garden.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 7, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Scruff cat number 2 ddraig



She looks like she's very fiercely guarding your penny jar.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 7, 2018)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She looks like she's very fiercely guarding your penny jar.


And wishing it was full of Dreamies instead.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 7, 2018)

WANT! (but would probably live in fear of...)


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly rocked home looking like she'd been down the pit? My furthest neighbour does have an old coal bunker.
> View attachment 146277
> Scruff cat number 2 ddraig


 sooty not scruffy!


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2018)

I rather cruelly woke up the Siamese who lives a few doors down this morning. He was fast asleep on the footpath, with his back to me. I stroked him and he jumped a mile. He soon saw it was me though and, remembering I was a good'un, rolled over and we commenced tummy-tickling.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 7, 2018)

got two of these window hammocks and have tried unsuccessfully to get all three to use it. Chloe and Rogue have zero interest in it. Bella is the only regular user and thankfully likes using both. She alters between the two and uses it to sleep at night:


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> got two of these window hammocks and have tried unsuccessfully to get all three to use it.



What would you have done if all three wanted one at the same time? Would shit have kicked off?


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 7, 2018)

stavros said:


> What would you have done if all three wanted one at the same time? Would shit have kicked off?



nah. they have never fought each other for anything.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 7, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly rocked home looking like she'd been down the pit? My furthest neighbour does have an old coal bunker.
> View attachment 146277
> Scruff cat number 2 ddraig



Excellent scarface markings there


----------



## Motown_ben (Sep 8, 2018)

These 2 never sit together like this.......I do wonder what prompted it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epona (Sep 9, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> WANT! (but would probably live in fear of...)




Sonic is the same breed as that cat, and his fangs are nearly as prominent (not as bad as that mind you, that is fairly extreme - it isn't a desirable trait in the breed, but it crops up occasionally - not often, (my other OSH Jakey who is closely related to Sonic has perfect jaws) - due to the long jaw, as long as it doesn't interfere with eating a little bit of overbite only really matters if you're showing cats or breeding).  OSH are very very loving cats, nothing to be feared 

Sonic is getting a little elderly and one of his upper fangs has been surgically removed (for reasons not related to the slight overbite) - so he is now only half Vampire kitty.  And sometimes has a little trouble closing the lip on one side of his face because there is no upper fang to slide it into place (again, not related to the overbite, this is common in cats that have had to have an upper canine tooth removed).  So he now sometimes has a fang sticking out on one side and his lip hitched up on the other, he's just beautiful though, and I love him, he does sometimes get called mr wonkyface when he is pestering me for cuddles though 

EDIT: (He is also frantically searching behind the monitor for the kitty interloper since I played this video.  He's a very dominant cat, I do not think he wants to make friends).


----------



## pogofish (Sep 9, 2018)

I forgot to zip-up my sandwich bag.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 9, 2018)

pogofish


----------



## Me76 (Sep 9, 2018)

We have moved the dry food dish into the living room in an attempt to stop feeding the interloping tabby. We are hoping he won't be so brave as to come that far in the house


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 9, 2018)

The face of forbearance


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 9, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> The face of forbearance
> 
> View attachment 146536



forbearance it certainly is


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2018)

Missy has started eating and drinking like a machine. I haven't noticed any weight being put on, I just hope she's not got something wrong.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 9, 2018)

stavros said:


> Missy has started eating and drinking like a machine. I haven't noticed any weight being put on, I just hope she's not got something wrong.



Get her checked for worms. That could explain why she's eating a lot without weight gain. I hope there's nothing wrong too. Let us know, and good luck.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 10, 2018)

stavros said:


> Missy has started eating and drinking like a machine. I haven't noticed any weight being put on, I just hope she's not got something wrong.



Get her thyroid checked as well.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 10, 2018)

Found Dylan chowing down on a neighbour's bowl of food they'd left outside for their tabby. Can't really be mad at him for that though, if they will leave cat food out in a neighbourhood full of cats!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 10, 2018)

stavros said:


> Missy has started eating and drinking like a machine. I haven't noticed any weight being put on, I just hope she's not got something wrong.


Molly was like that.  She was diagnosed diabetic.


----------



## binka (Sep 10, 2018)

Back at my parents for a few days and their cat Kitty has missed me. I'm her favourite (well, she claws me less than other other people)







She had bone cancer just before Christmas so had to have one of her back legs amputated






Because she doesn't get as much exercise any more, and her whole life consists of moving from the bedroom to the front room to eat prawns on the sofa with my dad, she is now what the professionals call 'a right fat sod'


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2018)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Get her checked for worms. That could explain why she's eating a lot without weight gain. I hope there's nothing wrong too. Let us know, and good luck.





pogofish said:


> Get her thyroid checked as well.





xsunnysuex said:


> Molly was like that.  She was diagnosed diabetic.



Thanks everyone. She's due for her quarterly worming pill this week, which I can hopefully sufficiently mix with tuna such that she actually eats it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2018)

binka said:


> I'm her favourite (well, she claws me less than other other people)







binka said:


> Because she doesn't get as much exercise any more, and her whole life consists of moving from the bedroom to the front room to eat prawns on the sofa with my dad, she is now what the professionals call 'a right fat sod'



hmm

i fully expect i'm stating the bleeding obvious here, but have you tried a gentle hint or two that maybe if kitty is not no longer quite so active, then maybe a slightly lower food intake might be an idea?  and mentioned that overweight kitties - like overweight hoomans - are more at risk of joint problems (and having a leg missing will probably already be causing more strain on the remaining legs), diabetes, heart disease and so on?  

mog that lived with me and (then) partner some years ago was a mega-mog (although he was a six dinner sid so not a great deal we could do about it and he'd have kicked the door down if we'd tried to keep him in) - he died of a heart attack in what's really only middle age for a domestic kitty these days


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm
> 
> i fully expect i'm stating the bleeding obvious here, but have you tried a gentle hint or two that maybe if kitty is not no longer quite so active, then maybe a slightly lower food intake might be an idea?  and mentioned that overweight kitties - like overweight hoomans - are more at risk of joint problems (and having a leg missing will probably already be causing more strain on the remaining legs), diabetes, heart disease and so on?
> 
> mog that lived with me and (then) partner some years ago was a mega-mog (although he was a six dinner sid so not a great deal we could do about it and he'd have kicked the door down if we'd tried to keep him in) - he died of a heart attack in what's really only middle age for a domestic kitty these days



Good advice - I have 1 with arthritis in his hind leg joints (all my boys are 12 now so starting to get on a bit), and I have to be more wary about what and how much he is eating than I did when he was younger and bouncing off the walls.  I mean he still has moments where he is bouncing off the walls, but he is generally slowing down a bit and doesn't require as many calories these days.

I also try to do gentle exercise with him, with a wand-toy type thing, and games of fetch, to keep him active.  Nothing too strenuous, just stuff to give him some gentle exercise.


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 11, 2018)

We were warned when adopting our three legged cat Reba that we would have to keep an eye on her weight as the imbalance combined with being overweight could lead to joint problems.  We put a medical "do not feed" collar on her as I'm sure there's a neighbour around who feeds/steals cats (our last semi feral one still turns up on the odd weekend I guess they go away.)


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 11, 2018)

Also - I don't know if cat metabolisms process the stuff differently, but I was shocked and appalled to be told that prawns & shrimp (which I'd always seen as a relatively low-calorie healthy option) are really high in cholesterol (so appalled I checked it out to find to my horror it's true) . Maybe that's not even relevant to cat digestions - so binka's parents' Kitty can eat all the prawns she wants - but it may be another reason to restrict her eating a bit more ... a fat tripod cat with very high cholesterol might be at much higher risk for diabetes, which is a pain (for cat & people) to manage. Prawns are people food!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 12, 2018)

Had a look round the cat colony where my two originate from. Armed with a 30g bag of Dreamies these two turned up. 
Spot sasha's nose 
 
Gravity feeder was empty and bowls bone dry. Off to call cpl  and back down with some water.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 12, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> I'm sure there's a neighbour around who feeds/steals cats (our last semi feral one still turns up on the odd weekend I guess they go away.)



Yes, your cat will have you believe it's all the fault of those terrible neighbours.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Had a look round the cat colony where my two originate from. Armed with a 30g bag of Dreamies these two turned up.
> Spot sasha's nose
> View attachment 146733
> Gravity feeder was empty and bowls bone dry. Off to call cpl  and back down with some water.



 at hungry kittehs

and  at you for looking after them


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 12, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Yes, your cat will have you believe it's all the fault of those terrible neighbours.



Not our cat anymore, hence why I get annoyed with whoever it is just turfing it out when they go away.  If you are going to feed/steal a cat then you have to take responsibility.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 12, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at hungry kittehs
> 
> and  at you for looking after them


The infuriating woman from Durham cpl said its nowt to do with them anymore! Yet continued a lecture about feral cats and how the college are cutting their food back to encourage rabbit and rat killing. Told her two of them followed me home and I now look after them and have done for a while. That's terrible you know, cruel that I have them and must be yowling to get out. They sniff the air and refuse to go out if its even threatening rain .
She did agree that they should have fresh water but it's nothing to do with her again 
Anyway, they've been fed a few tins of gourmet gold and fresh water. Back again tomorrow with some more, the cpl can fuck right off now.


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2018)

stavros said:


> Thanks everyone. She's due for her quarterly worming pill this week, which I can hopefully sufficiently mix with tuna such that she actually eats it.



I think the worming pill might have done the trick, as the heavy eating has subsided somewhat. I'll keep tabs on it though.


----------



## Manter (Sep 13, 2018)

. He's busy looking innocent. I am *very* suspicious


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 13, 2018)

Manter said:


> . He's busy looking innocent. I am *very* suspicious


Awww, what beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## Manter (Sep 14, 2018)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Awww, what beautiful blue eyes!


He's a complete supermodel. And he knows it- he arranges himself in the front window so the whole street can admire him


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2018)

So now we think the tabby that has been stealing food is actually sleeping in the cat box we keep in the hallway overnight.  No idea if he has a home or not, but I don't want a freeloading lodger, so I am buying another chip reader cat flap.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 14, 2018)

he's not napping, he's in a comma..


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 14, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 146987
> 
> View attachment 146989


He reminds me of a ballerina, the way his foot sticks out!


----------



## BigTom (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm at a friend's with a contended cat in my lap


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2018)

If I were more technologically minded, I would look into some sort of device which allowed me to turn on the lights and pull the curtains whilst sitting with an occupied lap. Utter disdain from Missy as I evicted her to perform these tasks manually.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 15, 2018)

chloe watching...


----------



## Mrs D (Sep 15, 2018)

She was asleep and then suddenly woken up by our barely audible neighbour across the road taking their shopping out of their car. She froze like this for nearly a minute and then went back to sleep.


----------



## Epona (Sep 15, 2018)

It occurred to me today that some of the very happiest moments in my life have involved having a purring cat curled up very close to my face.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2018)

I spent about £30 on this thing about two and a half years ago, before Missy moved in, and she's barely used it. However, when she does, it kind of feels like a bargain.


----------



## Epona (Sep 15, 2018)

stavros said:


> I spent about £30 on this thing about two and a half years ago, before Missy moved in, and she's barely used it. However, when she does, it kind of feels like a bargain.
> 
> View attachment 147082



That is an adorable picture!  I can guarantee you that any cat furniture in this house for two and a half years wouldn't be recognisable, it would more likely resemble some scene of destruction from a post-apocalyptic landscape.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## trabuquera (Sep 15, 2018)

I love Missy's uncannily clean white murdermittens and the teeny tiny pink tips of Toby's toes peeking out.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 15, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> murdermittens


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2018)

murdermittens is right! (I don't know if this was Karl's doing as I didn't see who killed this or brought it in)


----------



## chriswill (Sep 16, 2018)

Daisy is tired of being aloof


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 16, 2018)

Looks like I'm going to have to move the bird box higher for next season. Luckily the birds fledged from that this year before Red was with me.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2018)

Molly has been getting closer and closer to my face when allowed upstairs in an attempt to get me up/for strokes!
Even rested her head on my arm as she was dozing off


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2018)

Awww! Black cats are beautiful.


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2018)

Karl has an incredibly wide stance.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2018)

If only he was as confident as his stance suggests


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 16, 2018)

BigTom said:


> If only he was as confident as his stance suggests


Karl or Sajid?


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2018)

Karl has gone about his daily business, rendering what he views as smaller, inferior and weaker lifeforms helpless as he entertains himself.

Whereas Sajid...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to move the bird box higher for next season. Luckily the birds fledged from that this year before Red was with me.
> 
> View attachment 147156


Oh dear.

New micro chip reading cat flap has been installed so hopefully no more tabby eating our food and sleeping in our hallway.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 16, 2018)

Me76 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> New micro chip reading cat flap has been installed so hopefully no more tabby eating our food and sleeping in our hallway.



be prepared for grumpy tabby catness



from the cat reviewer on tweeter


----------



## Me76 (Sep 16, 2018)

I am looking forward to hearing the head bumping. 

Although, the new cat flap has a very long delay from the read to the lock, so if our girl cat is letting him know when dinner is ready as I have the feeling she has, he might still appear anyway


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 16, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> be prepared for grumpy tabby catness
> 
> 
> 
> from the cat reviewer on tweeter



That makes me feel a little sad


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to move the bird box higher for next season. Luckily the birds fledged from that this year before Red was with me.
> 
> View attachment 147156



Looks like there is a real risk that the cat may swipe at the parent birds when they are going in and out to feed their young, or swiping at the wobbly baby birds when they come out of the box as fledglings - so yeah, moving it next year might be good idea   (I love cats, also love wild birds and protection for them is good).  I do suspect that the birds abandoned it after their first nesting this year if they ever saw or heard the cat up there (most birds do not have a sense of smell, contrary to popular opinion, but they surely saw him  )


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 17, 2018)

Was having hard time sleeping last night. My bed mate Chloe was sleeping with me. thought I'd hold her tiny paws. all going fine  until Bella decided to randomly run into the bedroom at full throttle and run out again. unfortunately, she woke Chloe up who then got up and moved to the bottom of the bed.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 17, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> That makes me feel a little sad



Yep. 

I used to let my neighbour's cat into my flat. didn't bother me him munching on the food I got for my girls or him helping himself to the water fountain to quench his thirst. No big deal. Don't get why this bothers people?


----------



## LDC (Sep 17, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Yep.
> 
> I used to let my neighbour's cat into my flat. didn't bother me him munching on the food I got for my girls or him helping himself to the water fountain to quench his thirst. No big deal. Don't get why this bothers people?



It's not good for the cats that do live in the house. It can cause them quite a lot of stress to have an invader in their space.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 17, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's not good for the cats that do live in the house. It can cause them quite a lot of stress to have an invader in their space.


I'm not sure Me76 mentioned anywhere that her cats were stressed with the other cat. In fact it looks like they may all get on.
Not that I'm saying all cats wouldn't be happy with that arrangement. 
I have no choice, it's a rented house so my catflaps are windows. Much to the annoyance of local plod who knocked on my door and told me off.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 17, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's not good for the cats that do live in the house. It can cause them quite a lot of stress to have an invader in their space.



I think cats are as individual as people. 
I know people who have lots of cats in the same home with not much of any problems.


----------



## Motown_ben (Sep 17, 2018)

Floyd up to his usual mischief
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## stavros (Sep 17, 2018)

Missy's just come in from some odyssey outside for the last 90 minutes or so, walked around the lounge, sniffed my ankles, and promptly walked back out of the cat flap. It's that kind of don't-give-a-fuck attitude that we love, isn't it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 17, 2018)

Motown_ben said:


> Floyd up to his usual mischief



I still can't quite get the hang of a black and white cat being called floyd, not harvey - floyd's a dog



(explanation, floyd (dog) and harvey (cat) were mascots of charlton athletic until they were replaced by something crap.  the ground is at the corner of floyd road and harvey gardens.  

and no i have never quite summoned up the urge to ask if harvey was a girl cat with a boy's name, a metrosexual boy cat who is comfortable wearing a bow in his fur, or a non-binary cat.  or for that matter, a cat who got given a name by hoomans who were mistaken.  my neighbours had a female cat called william...)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2018)

Been feeding a neighbour's cat (with their permission), a really cute ginger by the name of Nico. I assumed the cat was a girl as the only other Nico I'd ever heard of was the female singer! Today they only just told me Nico's a boy, and he's also got the hump with me for feeding him fish-based cat food, which he doesn't like at all. I can see double apologies are in order. I've bought him two tins of chicken Wiskas, which I know he does like.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 17, 2018)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I've bought him two tins of chicken Wiskas, which I know he does like.



he'll have changed his mind by tomorrow


----------



## Mrs D (Sep 18, 2018)

I was woken up at 4am by screaming outside. Went downstairs and she came in through the catflap with a big puffy tail, extremely indignant that there are other cats in this world, and that she has to deal with them. She then proceeded to thoroughly inspect the house for signs of other cats, and then to bed.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 19, 2018)

Tom is tired. Just moved house so I guess he's had a lot of exploring to do.


----------



## stavros (Sep 19, 2018)

I met a cat I hadn't seen before not far from my front door last night. He/she seemed unsure at first, but I charmed them and eventually they recognised me as a good 'un.

There are few greater feelings of satisfaction than when they realise that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 19, 2018)

I met this little fella down at a friend's checking my car out. 
Very playful.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 19, 2018)

Wow Dylan's got an appetite suddenly! Reminded us to worm him though lol.


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2018)

I think Sonic may have some visual impairment, he can obviously see things up close, but doesn't react to some stuff that a fully sighted cat would go for (eg. his face does not follow my finger or a toy if it is moved quickly in front of him), if it is a little further away from his face.  He also tripped on Nate's keyboard after jumping down from the bookshelves yesterday, and he spends some time each day wandering around and wailing - which could be due to visual problems or feline dementia (but he seems fairly with it other than that, in cognitive terms).

I am not too worried - we have been aware for a while that he had some early signs of cataracts and may develop some visual impairment, but as an indoor cat he doesn't have to navigate roads or unfamiliar places.  His hearing is fine.  I'll have the vet take a closer look when we next take him in, he needs his claws done soon (arthritic too, so doesn't wear his claws down), so I'll book a vet consultation rather than the usual vet nurse appointment for his pedicure.

Edit: It is difficult to determine though - is he staring at my face and ignoring me swinging a toy in front of his face because he can see a big pink blurry blob (my face) better than he can see a small object moving, or is it because he is really bonded with me and more interested in staring at my face?  Difficult to tell, so having the vet take a look will be for the best


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2018)

It's like - I have both Jakey and Sonic sitting on the desk next to one another right now, and I am moving my finger back and forth in front of them - Jakey is looking at my finger and following it with his gaze, Sonic is not.

Could be Sonic can see it but is just doing a "yeah, it's a finger, this is boring" thing.  He reacts to my finger if I bring it right up close, but I can be nearly in contact with his eyelids before he reacts to it.

Yeah I just compared both of their reactions and I am actually leaning towards the thought that Sonic is almost completely blind.  Either that or he is so completely chilled out right now.

EDIT: Worrying about nothing - his eyes follow the end of a chopstick waved about some distance from him, he just apparently has zero predatory response towards my fingers, which is fine.  Jakey, on the other hand, grabbed and nipped me several times during this experiment!


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm never sure how physical it gets, but Missy's fights are fucking noisy. She had one about half and hour ago which would probably rouse someone from a coma.

I think she got rid of whoever it was, because she's back inside now having a much deserved sleep.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 20, 2018)

Rogue and Bella around 5:30 am wanting to be let out onto the scaffolding:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue and Bella around 5:30 am wanting to be let out onto the scaffolding:


They are going to be bereft when that disappears! You need a mini scaffolding set up in ya house. 
Something like this should do 
Want... 
Man Turns His House Into an Indoor Cat Playland for His 15 Rescue Cats


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 20, 2018)

stavros said:


> I met a cat I hadn't seen before not far from my front door last night. He/she seemed unsure at first, but I charmed them and eventually they recognised me as a good 'un.
> 
> There are few greater feelings of satisfaction than when they realise that.



kitty who lives in the flat downstairs (who generally expects a brief fuss in the morning when i'm going to work and something more substantial in the evening) is at that stage where she's just contemplating rolling over and demanding tummy rubs...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 20, 2018)

Toby toes is defo all toes tonight!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 21, 2018)

How I love this little face!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 21, 2018)

And this one!


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 21, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> They are going to be bereft when that disappears! You need a mini scaffolding set up in ya house.
> Something like this should do
> Want...
> Man Turns His House Into an Indoor Cat Playland for His 15 Rescue Cats



from what I understand, scaffolding will be up for another month. So plenty time left to enjoy...


----------



## smmudge (Sep 21, 2018)

Epona said:


> It's like - I have both Jakey and Sonic sitting on the desk next to one another right now, and I am moving my finger back and forth in front of them - Jakey is looking at my finger and following it with his gaze, Sonic is not.
> 
> Could be Sonic can see it but is just doing a "yeah, it's a finger, this is boring" thing.  He reacts to my finger if I bring it right up close, but I can be nearly in contact with his eyelids before he reacts to it.
> 
> ...



I've always found when playing with two cats together often one will generally do all the chasing and the other will just sit back and chill!

Hope Sonic is ok all the same, good eyesight or not.


----------



## chriswill (Sep 21, 2018)

Showing her best side


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2018)

smmudge said:


> I've always found when playing with two cats together often one will generally do all the chasing and the other will just sit back and chill!
> 
> Hope Sonic is ok all the same, good eyesight or not.



Thanks, he is ok, he was just not interested at that time - he's actually quite a lazy cat, and not very predatory, so it is just difficult to judge sometimes with him.  I think often when he sits between my keyboard and monitor he is actually tired and just wants to snooze near me, not have me waving things about in front of him


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 22, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue and Bella around 5:30 am wanting to be let out onto the scaffolding:



I'd love to turn this into a painting...it's a great scene.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 22, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I'd love to turn this into a painting...it's a great scene.



go for it, if you want to


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 22, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> go for it, if you want to



Thanks  I will.
When it's done I'll send you a pic .. 

I love the dark atmosphere and silhouetted cats...And the window framing the scene. For some reason I have Lowry in my head too...so we will see what it turns out like...


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2018)

Jakey's whiskers haven't been even on both sides since he had surgery 4 years ago, the whiskers on the left side of his face are twice as long as those on the right of his face.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 22, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Thanks  I will.
> When it's done I'll send you a pic ..
> 
> I love the dark atmosphere and silhouetted cats...And the window framing the scene. For some reason I have Lowry in my head too...so we will see what it turns out like...



that would be awesome. would love to see how it turns out.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2018)

Having not seen him for a while, I bumped into Ginger down his alleyway today, trying to claw the shit out of a tree branch. He obviously remembered me as he was more than happy to roll over for a tummy-tickle, despite it being wet and mucky.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 22, 2018)

Orson has an indoor face and an outdoor race and I love seeing it change when he comes for cuddles straight from the garden and it softens as he gets soppy.


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2018)

chriswill said:


> Showing her best side



She is gorgeous, I love blue cats including blue/cream torties


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2018)

Alfie has a urinary tract infection which isn’t going away. We went to the vet last week and he’s been through a course of antibiotics. Yesterday I thought he was fine but this morning at 5am I was woken up by frantic litterbox action. He desperately tried to pee but could only manage a couple of drops each time. Then he tried in various places round the flat which isn’t at all like him. This happens in the mornings and he clearly is in discomfort. The rest of the day he seems ok.

The vet I’m going to is nice enough. I’ve only been there once before this started because we haven’t lived here that long. She recommended a homeopathic remedy on top of the antibiotics, which is bullshit and that worried me somewhat. On the other hand homeopathy is very popular here in Germany and she may just catering to demand. So we are going back to that vet but I’m tempted to also try another vet on top.

Anybody else had a cat who can’t shake this ?


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2018)

Reno said:


> Alfie has a urinary tract infection which isn’t going away. We went to the vet last week and he’s been through a course of antibiotics. Yesterday I thought he was fine but this morning at 5am I was woken up by frantic litterbox action. He desperately tried to pee but could only manage a couple of drops each time. Then he tried in various places round the flat which isn’t at all like him. This happens in the mornings and he clearly is in discomfort. The rest of the day he seems ok.
> 
> The vet I’m going to is nice enough. I’ve only been there once before this started because we haven’t lived here that long. She recommended a homeopathic remedy on top of the antibiotics, which is bullshit and that worried me somewhat. On the other hand homeopathy is very popular here in Germany and she may just catering to demand. So we are going back to that vet but I’m tempted to also try another vet on top.
> 
> Anybody else had a cat who can’t shake this ?


Mine had this. I cant remember what the vets gave me, definitely not homeopathy shit, but I put it in her food and it sorted her out within a couple of days. Try another vet.


----------



## izz (Sep 23, 2018)

I would try to encourage more fluid consumption also, more water bowls, drinking fountain is good if you don't have one already, cat milk, wet food etc but doubtless you're all over this anyway so I'll just wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 23, 2018)

Poor Alfie. My boy cat did similar behaviour and it turned out he had a blocked urethra - bit of dirt or something that needed cleaning out (only Malcolm would manage to wedge something down his wee hole ). I'm guessing the vet checked Alfie thoroughly and he can pee okay after the initial discomfort, but thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 23, 2018)

get well soon, alfie


----------



## clicker (Sep 23, 2018)

My George had this twice. Really thought we'd lost him , as he went downhill so quick first time. Or we spotted it quicker second time.  Vet drained off urine from his bladder with a syringe. Kept in and discharged with tablets...not homeopathic and drops to go on his food. Told by vet that boy cats are biologically ripe for blocked UTI problems. Their pipe is too narrow and easily obstructed.  Vet thought certain foods can lead to irritated bladder, which then gets Inflamed and bits of bladder lining clog up their wee pipe . George up until then had loved seafood sticks, and I wondered if the pink dye on them (is it?) may have been the problem. Or the tit bits ...processed ham etc...we've ban hammered all the human food and touch wood no recurrence for a while. Also read to avoid fish flavoured cat food.


----------



## Manter (Sep 23, 2018)

The crazy barrel cat hasn't been grooming herself properly and has slightly dreadlock-y fur round her belly and back legs (both she and idiot cat are long haired, but he loves being groomed by us, grooms himself very efficiently, and we have been fine with a quick weekly furminate- we sort of assumed she'd be the same ) so she got an hour of grooming today. She *hates* being groomed so is now under the bed in the loft sulking. She keeps coming out for a cuddle then remembering she's cross and disappearing again... not the brightest, bless her. But now possibly the softest cat in the history of the world.


----------



## Manter (Sep 23, 2018)

Now she has the squits so I have trimmed her pantaloons altogether. I discovered she had the squits when she got off my white bedsheets and left a brown trail. 

Bloody animals


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2018)

I failed in my attempt to creep up on sleeping Missy with the flea drops this evening. I think she smelled it and quickly tried to scarper as I grabbed her to administer them.

Forgiveness usually comes quite quickly. Until next month.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks like my kitty's got urine issues as well  Lots of in and out the litter box and yowling, with no result - other than a few pink drops of piss. To the vets we go...


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 24, 2018)

Reno said:


> Alfie has a urinary tract infection which isn’t going away. We went to the vet last week and he’s been through a course of antibiotics. Yesterday I thought he was fine but this morning at 5am I was woken up by frantic litterbox action. He desperately tried to pee but could only manage a couple of drops each time. Then he tried in various places round the flat which isn’t at all like him. This happens in the mornings and he clearly is in discomfort. The rest of the day he seems ok.
> 
> The vet I’m going to is nice enough. I’ve only been there once before this started because we haven’t lived here that long. She recommended a homeopathic remedy on top of the antibiotics, which is bullshit and that worried me somewhat. On the other hand homeopathy is very popular here in Germany and she may just catering to demand. So we are going back to that vet but I’m tempted to also try another vet on top.
> 
> Anybody else had a cat who can’t shake this ?



My cat Chloe has come down with *cystitis* twice now. both occasions she only could pass tiny amounts urine and kept making her way to the litter tray frequently. both occasions two different vets gave her anti-biotic jabs and gave her variations of the below. was told to keep her off dry food. She now only gets wet food and treats. Jelly and gravy. It has worked. she is now back to urinating like a champ. The  problem re-occurred because after the first time, I put her back on dry food and dry treats thinking she was now completely cured.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2018)

I woke up to a noise at the window this morning, and saw this shadow on the wall of two cats scrapping. 








Shadow boxing


----------



## Reno (Sep 24, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Looks like my kitty's got urine issues as well  Lots of in and out the litter box and yowling, with no result - other than a few pink drops of piss. To the vets we go...


That’s exactly the same as mine. Went back to the vet today. X-rays showed no blockage, so it’s another round of antibiotics.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 24, 2018)

chloe searching for cat treats


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2018)

There's something annoying yet oddly charming when, as you're watching something on telly, you hear odd noises coming from the other end of the lounge. You then realise it's your pussycat flinging herself around, chasing quarks or something, whilst making the telephone noise.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 24, 2018)

stavros said:


> There's something annoying yet oddly charming when, as you're watching something on telly, you hear odd noises coming from the other end of the lounge. You then realise it's your pussycat flinging herself around, chasing quarks or something, whilst making the telephone noise.




Please write a book of your cats adventures?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2018)

saw this poster at highbury corner last night

there were several copies, all of which seemed to have been recently put up


----------



## Reno (Sep 26, 2018)

The new round of antibiotics seems to be doing the job.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> saw this poster at highbury corner last night
> View attachment 147931
> there were several copies, all of which seemed to have been recently put up



Suspect arrested

Arrest made after Instagram cat stolen


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 26, 2018)

My blood is boiling at the moment: 

Teens allow dog to maul cat to death


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 26, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> My blood is boiling at the moment:
> 
> Teens allow dog to maul cat to death


Bastards!  Please tell me that video doesn't actually show it?


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 26, 2018)

the attack takes place further down the road so don't see it clearly.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 26, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> the attack takes place further down the road so don't see it clearly.


Wtf is wrong with some people.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 26, 2018)

vermin.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 27, 2018)

No mum.  Your not having the laptop today!


----------



## Cloo (Sep 27, 2018)

My cat-niece is so pointy!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tom in training


----------



## Manter (Sep 27, 2018)

. She likes to sit and watch me, and purr to herself. I can't imagine how she coped as a breeding queen kept outside most of he time- she is a sucker for warmth and attention. Even when I'm in the bath....


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 27, 2018)

Manter said:


> . She likes to sit and watch me, and purr to herself. I can't imagine how she coped as a breeding queen kept outside most of he time- she is a sucker for warmth and attention. Even when I'm in the bath....



Oh my...her little paws....


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 27, 2018)

Manter said:


> . She likes to sit and watch me, and purr to herself. I can't imagine how she coped as a breeding queen kept outside most of he time- she is a sucker for warmth and attention. Even when I'm in the bath....


"Bath" - yeah, right. You were having a poo, weren't you? 

(my cats watch me poo  )


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 27, 2018)

Bella this morning sat on the window sill in the communal stairway.


----------



## Manter (Sep 27, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> "Bath" - yeah, right. You were having a poo, weren't you?
> 
> (my cats watch me poo  )


She does that too, if she can. Sometimes I wake up and she is sat on the pillow staring at me, purring to herself and sort of rocking (she kneads, and because she's round and fluffy she looks like she is rocking)


----------



## Manter (Sep 27, 2018)

That actually makes her sound quite creepy. She is a bit needy tbf....


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 27, 2018)

Manter said:


> That actually makes her sound quite creepy. She is a bit needy tbf....



She is lovely


----------



## Manter (Sep 27, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> She is lovely


In real life the other one is much much more beautiful. And he's incredibly friendly and sociable, so people who come to visit always end up loving him. But she has a certain greedy, crazy, neurotic something


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 27, 2018)

i must say, i would never choose between my girls in terms of which one is more beautiful. all three are gorgeous to me.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Sep 27, 2018)

We now have 7 cats; 2 x 12 weeks, 1 x 14 weeks, 1x 14 months, 3 x 4 years. 


Kittens are just beginning to assert themselves.


----------



## Manter (Sep 28, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> i must say, i would never choose between my girls in terms of which one is more beautiful. all three are gorgeous to me.


Oh, idiot cat is a complete supermodel. Whereas she's actually really funny looking, fluffy and round and a bit fat (she nicks his food) and quite, quite crazy. She uses her paws like hands to tap people for attention, and meows to 'talk' if you call her, and waddles at high speed if she hears the food cupboard being opened. She's brilliant- but she's not the household beauty


----------



## hegley (Sep 28, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> We now have 7 cats; 2 x 12 weeks, 1 x 14 weeks, 1x 14 months, 3 x 4 years.
> 
> 
> Kittens are just beginning to assert themselves.


there seems to be a massive photo opportunity missed in this post!


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 28, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> We now have 7 cats; 2 x 12 weeks, 1 x 14 weeks, 1x 14 months, 3 x 4 years.
> 
> 
> Kittens are just beginning to assert themselves.



So you say - pics or stfu


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 28, 2018)

PIX or it never happened


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 28, 2018)

Our latest refugee from next door (she is the third.)


----------



## KatyF (Sep 28, 2018)

My best mate's mum has just welcomed this lovely chap into her life. 6 years old and called Gunnar.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 28, 2018)

KatyF said:


> My best mate's mum has just welcomed this lovely chap into her life. 6 years old and called Gunnar. View attachment 148295



That is a lovely pussy cat.


----------



## Manter (Sep 28, 2018)

KatyF said:


> My best mate's mum has just welcomed this lovely chap into her life. 6 years old and called Gunnar. View attachment 148295


Rag doll?


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2018)

Missy went nuclear with her purr on my lap earlier. We're talking Barry White reincarnated.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2018)

Ziggy has barely stopped purring and playing since I came back from being on tour!


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Epona (Sep 28, 2018)

Sonic wanting me to stare at him instead of Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Sep 29, 2018)

hegley said:


> there seems to be a massive photo opportunity missed in this post!





That’s the big old boy looking in at 3x kittens.

He is 6.6kg and built; soft as spreadable butter. Gentlest cat ever, although clumsy as a teenage boy on weed.

 The little black/white one pushes him around already.


Apologies Londoners; that green stuff in the pic is a ‘garden’. About 10’ x 20’. 


Round the back there’s 250 sq. yds. 



I know.  You hate me. Sell up dudes, go North.


----------



## KatyF (Sep 29, 2018)

Manter said:


> Rag doll?



Yes a seal point. She got him from a rescue place. He's so pretty!

Colleague has got a camera in his house that goes off if anyone gets into his garden. Every day it's this guy:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 29, 2018)

editor said:


> View attachment 148324



Ziggy still looks like a kitten.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 29, 2018)

Rosa doing well


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 29, 2018)

was in tkmaxx in brixton queuing up to buy trainers, when I spotted this in the Halloween display. So I dumped the trainers and purchased it instead


----------



## KatyF (Sep 29, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> was in tkmaxx in brixton queuing up to buy trainers, when I spotted this in the Halloween display. So I dumped the trainers and purchased it instead



I am currently in Brixton drinking and I think I may need to go and get one of these.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2018)

I was doing a bit of gardening out the front this morning when suddenly Missy rubs against me. I'm not sure how often she gets around the front, because I'm two from the end of the terrace, so it's a bit of a walk from the cat flap at the back. This might be why she appeared thrilled as I opened the front door and she could take a short-cut.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 29, 2018)

KatyF said:


> I am currently in Brixton drinking and I think I may need to go and get one of these.



There was only one there. Near the tills on 2nd floor.  But they may have more??


----------



## Manter (Sep 29, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Yes a seal point. She got him from a rescue place. He's so pretty!
> 
> Colleague has got a camera in his house that goes off if anyone gets into his garden. Every day it's this guy:View attachment 148371


Unusual to find them in rescues- we tried to rescue one as a companion for the one we already had, and in the end got a retired breeding queen (which still cost us money) because those we did find in rescues were in pairs already. The nicest, most affectionate cats...


----------



## Manter (Sep 29, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> was in tkmaxx in brixton queuing up to buy trainers, when I spotted this in the Halloween display. So I dumped the trainers and purchased it instead


That's terrifying! 

(I may have to go in tomorrow and see if they have one...)


----------



## Manter (Sep 29, 2018)

the gorgeous cat looking ridiculous trying to get at the treats in the shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and in his more usual show-off pose


----------



## KatyF (Sep 29, 2018)

Manter said:


> Unusual to find them in rescues- we tried to rescue one as a companion for the one we already had, and in the end got a retired breeding queen (which still cost us money) because those we did find in rescues were in pairs already. The nicest, most affectionate cats...



She thought she'd missed out as she'd been told he went to a home. The place he went to returned him after a few days as they said he followed them everywhere and slept on the bed. What were they expecting?! Also I'd keep any cat that followed me everywhere!


----------



## Manter (Sep 29, 2018)

and have I posted this one?


----------



## Manter (Sep 29, 2018)

KatyF said:


> She thought she'd missed out as she'd been told he went to a home. The place he went to returned him after a few days as they said he followed them everywhere and slept on the bed. What were they expecting?! Also I'd keep any cat that followed me everywhere!


That's classic ragdoll behaviour! They love people, attention, cuddles.... one of mine is friendlier than the other, but both follow me round the house, rush to the door when I come in, chirrup-meow to check where I am, constantly look for attention, play fetch... it's just what ragdolls do!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 29, 2018)

KatyF said:


> I am currently in Brixton drinking and I think I may need to go and get one of these.


I'm currently in Durham and thinking about jumping on a train .


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2018)

I was talking to a bloke at work the other day about his dog and he was saying how cats could never give him the looks and welcome he gets from his dogs.

But my cats come and see me when I open the front door. I have to put my bags down in the corridor to stroke them because they won't move until I do. If they're in the house they come when I call them and I get the look of love from them so often.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2018)

Me76 said:


> But my cats come and see me when I open the front door. I have to put my bags down in the corridor to stroke them because they won't move until I do.



I get pretty much that from next door's cat when i get towards the front door (from outside that is)


----------



## Epona (Sep 30, 2018)

KatyF said:


> She thought she'd missed out as she'd been told he went to a home. The place he went to returned him after a few days as they said he followed them everywhere and slept on the bed. What were they expecting?! Also I'd keep any cat that followed me everywhere!



My sort of cat!  I have 2 Oris and a CRex cross, and they are similar in nature when it comes to affection and companionship, the Oris especially follow me round like little lost puppies, and Radar sleeps in bed with me - yes IN the bed, with his head on my pillow (or my face) - I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2018)

It must be so easy to fall asleep and forget that you've left your claws sticking in your human's knee.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 30, 2018)

Rik, dozing:

 

And here he is with the-best-toy-in-the-universe:

 
Pink string FTW!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> And here he is with the-best-toy-in-the-universe:



he doesn't look all that impressed...


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 30, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he doesn't look all that impressed...



He absolutely adores his pink string. Drags it around and sings to it.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 30, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> He absolutely adores his pink string. Drags it around and sings to it.



Awwwww...


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 30, 2018)

Bella sitting staring at me staring at her:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Bella sitting staring at me staring it her:



"it's behind me, isn't it?"


----------



## KatyF (Sep 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> My sort of cat!  I have 2 Oris and a CRex cross, and they are similar in nature when it comes to affection and companionship, the Oris especially follow me round like little lost puppies, and Radar sleeps in bed with me - yes IN the bed, with his head on my pillow (or my face) - I wouldn't have it any other way



Exactly. I can't imagine a cat that wasn't like that. This is the scene most nights/mornings at mine with my little lady.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 30, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "it's behind me, isn't it?"



reminds me of pac-man


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 30, 2018)

Oldpuss seems to be on the decline  she's hardly eating, back legs are very weak and she's got the frowny face that seems to indicate pain or discomfort. Will see how she goes this week but I don't think she's got long left.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Oldpuss seems to be on the decline  she's hardly eating, back legs are very weak and she's got the frowny face that seems to indicate pain or discomfort. Will see how she goes this week but I don't think she's got long left.





(((( old puss and May Kasahara ))))


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 30, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Oldpuss seems to be on the decline  she's hardly eating, back legs are very weak and she's got the frowny face that seems to indicate pain or discomfort. Will see how she goes this week but I don't think she's got long left.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 30, 2018)

(((May Kasahara and old puss )))


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 30, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Oldpuss seems to be on the decline  she's hardly eating, back legs are very weak and she's got the frowny face that seems to indicate pain or discomfort. Will see how she goes this week but I don't think she's got long left.


----------



## petee (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## KatyF (Oct 1, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Oldpuss seems to be on the decline  she's hardly eating, back legs are very weak and she's got the frowny face that seems to indicate pain or discomfort. Will see how she goes this week but I don't think she's got long left.


So sorry to hear that


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 1, 2018)

poor baby


----------



## Reno (Oct 1, 2018)

I’m back home after a few days in Munich and Alfie has not left my side since.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2018)

A pair of handsome fellows 

My old lady is definitely struggling  Her back legs are hardly working at all, she just went in the litter tray and pissed out the door all over the floor, and she's...distant. When you stroke her, there's little to no response; she has a haunted look in her eyes. Poor old thing.

Vets at 4pm - it was going to be to check her bloods, but I wonder if the vet will suggest her time has come. Bit worried as I will have the kids with me.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 1, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> A pair of handsome fellows
> 
> My old lady is definitely struggling  Her back legs are hardly working at all, she just went in the litter tray and pissed out the door all over the floor, and she's...distant. When you stroke her, there's little to no response; she has a haunted look in her eyes. Poor old thing.
> 
> Vets at 4pm - it was going to be to check her bloods, but I wonder if the vet will suggest her time has come. Bit worried as I will have the kids with me.


I'm so sorry to hear that, May.


----------



## Reno (Oct 1, 2018)

So sorry to hear that, May.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 1, 2018)

Very sorry about this, May. (If the vet says the time has come ... my recommendation would be NOT to let the kids in if she is going to have the Final Jab. I was there when we sent off my late loancat and while it wasn't agonising or distressing, the whole process happens a lot faster and a lot more bluntly than you think it will ... I sort of had soppy visions of stroking him gently as he floated off gently on an opiate cloud, but it's not like that at all, it's much more abrupt and shocking, though not gory.) So ... if the kids say they want to be brave and be there, say no, imho. (But I hope it's not that, and that your vet can find something more positive for oldpuss.) hugs to you all.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks all. Vet confirmed what I already knew, that she's fucked  Can't really see, can hardly get around, she's lost her Beakerness. 

If the kids hadn't been there I would have let her go right then. As it is I will make an appointment in a couple of days


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 1, 2018)

Sorry to hear that ((May Kasahara, puss and children))
.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 1, 2018)

((( May Kasahara  )))


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2018)

She's such a sweet kitty too. Well, she was - now she's not really there  But she was a proper, snuggly, sit on your lap and love you type of cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## trabuquera (Oct 1, 2018)

Very sorry, May Kasahara , kids and Beaker.


----------



## moose (Oct 1, 2018)

So sorry May.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 1, 2018)

Sad news May Kasahara


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2018)

Although look who has somehow jumped up on the sofa and sat on my lap


----------



## Cloo (Oct 1, 2018)

I tried to catch a photo of her blepping her tongue, but got this instead, which is also quite funny


----------



## oryx (Oct 2, 2018)

Sorry to hear of your sad situation, May.


----------



## Epona (Oct 2, 2018)

Sorry to hear that May.  She is a gorgeous cat, so beautiful, and obviously very loved.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2018)

He actually thinks the box is big enough for him


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 2, 2018)

editor said:


> He actually thinks the box is big enough for him
> 
> View attachment 148598



They just love small boxes....


----------



## Epona (Oct 2, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> They just love small boxes....




That is fairly special


----------



## Epona (Oct 2, 2018)

editor said:


> He actually thinks the box is big enough for him
> 
> View attachment 148598



"Does my butt look big in this?"


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 2, 2018)

Epona said:


> That is fairly special


----------



## Epona (Oct 2, 2018)

PippinTook said:


>




That is awesome, I thought my cats were stupid...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 2, 2018)

Epona said:


> That is awesome, I thought my cats were stupid...



They can't help it. Lol..


----------



## Epona (Oct 2, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> They can't help it. Lol..
> 
> View attachment 148599



The sort of "oh well, I can at least get my face in here, therefore am happy" bit at the end is glorious


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 2, 2018)

And bags


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 2, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> And bags
> View attachment 148600



Red is so cute...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2018)

Epona said:


> Sorry to hear that May.  She is a gorgeous cat, so beautiful, and obviously very loved.



Thank you (and everyone) for your sympathy. That picture really shows her oriental aspects, I feel (she's a mog but the litter definitely had oriental genes somewhere in the mix - pointy faces and shouty voices ).


----------



## smmudge (Oct 2, 2018)

(((May Kasahara & Oldpuss))) so sorry to hear that  xx


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 2, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your furball May


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 2, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> She's such a sweet kitty too. Well, she was - now she's not really there  But she was a proper, snuggly, sit on your lap and love you type of cat.



It is the price you pay for the pleasure of them choosing to live with you.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tom


Camera shy Jinx


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Tom
> View attachment 148637
> 
> Camera shy Jinx
> View attachment 148638



 at monochrome kittehs

tom looks faintly concerned that you have not got your books in alphabetic order


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 2, 2018)

tom is soo cute.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 2, 2018)

Dylan was late getting in this evening, so we stood outside the door and shook a bag of treats. No sign of Dylan but the fluffy tabby from across the road trotted over for a treat, then rolled around on the ground for belly rubs 

E2a he is safely in now!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2018)

smmudge said:


> Dylan was late getting in this evening, so we stood outside the door and shook a bag of treats. No sign of Dylan but the fluffy tabby from across the road trotted over for a treat, then rolled around on the ground for belly rubs







smmudge said:


> E2a he is safely in now!


----------



## clicker (Oct 2, 2018)

George killed a squirrel today and ate top half...head first . He deigned to let Tinker finish the bottom half. The tail is in the bin. I've found tails before and blamed foxes.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 2, 2018)

clicker said:


> He deigned to let Tinker finish the bottom half.


So romantic


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> So romantic









(by b kliban)


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 2, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (by b kliban)


You are the relevant cat cartoon master


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2018)

Well, that's it  just sat in my car trying to pull myself together. She was so ill and unhappy, I know it was the right thing to do. But she was my lovely cuddle cat and I will miss her.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 3, 2018)

((May Kasahara)) XX


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 3, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Well, that's it  just sat in my car trying to pull myself together. She was so ill and unhappy, I know it was the right thing to do. But she was my lovely cuddle cat and I will miss her.



(((((((((May Kasahara ))))))))))))

It's very hard  
At least you were there with her to the end and she will have gone without pain.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2018)

((((( May Kasahara )))))


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 3, 2018)

(((May Kasahara )))


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 3, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Tom
> View attachment 148637
> 
> Camera shy Jinx
> View attachment 148638



Tom reminds me of my Paddy when he was a kitten!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 3, 2018)

((May Kasahara ))

You did the kindest thing possible for her, but I know that won't make it hurt any less. Losing a pet is a bastard. We're here for you anytime on Urban.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 3, 2018)

Oh ((May Kasahara)) . It's just so hard, innit.  Rest in purrs, Beaker.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 3, 2018)

So sorry May Kasahara , yes it's the right thing but that doesn't make it feel any better, sleep well oldpuss cuddle cat xx


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks all <sniff> Glad I made time last night for one last bedtime cuddle - I had to lift her onto the bed, but she mustered up a purr and I stroked her for ages till we both fell asleep. That was her favourite thing.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 3, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Thanks all <sniff> Glad I made time last night for one last bedtime cuddle - I had to lift her onto the bed, but she mustered up a purr and I stroked her for ages till we both fell asleep. That was her favourite thing.


I teared up reading that. She left this world happy, knowing she was loved, by you and your family. I hope you can take consolation from that.


----------



## KatyF (Oct 3, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Thanks all <sniff> Glad I made time last night for one last bedtime cuddle - I had to lift her onto the bed, but she mustered up a purr and I stroked her for ages till we both fell asleep. That was her favourite thing.



So sorry for your loss. So glad you got one last night together, you'll treasure that forever.


----------



## petee (Oct 3, 2018)

(((May Kasahara)))


----------



## moose (Oct 3, 2018)

Sorry, May. Hope you and the family are ok. x


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Thanks all <sniff> Glad I made time last night for one last bedtime cuddle - I had to lift her onto the bed, but she mustered up a purr and I stroked her for ages till we both fell asleep. That was her favourite thing.



I am so sorry for your loss.  She was obviously very special to you, and must have had a great life with you looking after her.  What is sometimes referred to as the last act of kindness is kind to her but not so much to you, who now has to deal with the grief and loss.  ((((May))))


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 4, 2018)

Poor little Molly is in the animal hospital.  She's got severe Diabetic Ketoacidosis.   It's touch and go.   She's very sick.  They are putting her on IV fluids.  And trying to stabilize her.
Bloody crap few days tbh.  My mum's really ill in hospital.  Molly's really ill in hospital.  And coming home from visiting mum last night I fell arse over tit in the street.  I've bashed my face up a bit.  And fractured my hand.  Bloody 5 hrs sat in Kings College hospital last night.   This week can fuck right off!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 4, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Well, that's it  just sat in my car trying to pull myself together. She was so ill and unhappy, I know it was the right thing to do. But she was my lovely cuddle cat and I will miss her.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 4, 2018)

That is genuinely a horrible week xsunnysuex - hope you, your ma and Molly all get mended soon.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 4, 2018)

((xsunnysuex)) that really is a fair bit of shit to contend with . Hope you're all on the mend soon. X


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> I'm so sorry.



Right back at you, that all sounds horrendous! Healing vibes all round.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2018)

get well soon, xsunnysuex and molly and mum


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 4, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Poor little Molly is in the animal hospital.  She's got severe Diabetic Ketoacidosis.   It's touch and go.   She's very sick.  They are putting her on IV fluids.  And trying to stabilize her.
> Bloody crap few days tbh.  My mum's really ill in hospital.  Molly's really ill in hospital.  And coming home from visiting mum last night I fell arse over tit in the street.  I've bashed my face up a bit.  And fractured my hand.  Bloody 5 hrs sat in Kings College hospital last night.   This week can fuck right off!!



Oh shit...

(((((xsunnysuex ))))) and ((((your mum and Molly))))


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 5, 2018)

So pissed off with my cats atm.

Last night one pissed in my bedroom, one pissed on the living room floor, and one shit in the shower in the plug hole  Felt like crying I was so mad

But then they go and look this cute and all is forgiven...


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

Back in the bubblewrap


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 5, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> So pissed off with my cats atm.
> 
> Last night one pissed in my bedroom, one pissed on the living room floor, and one shit in the shower in the plug hole  Felt like crying I was so mad
> 
> ...


Are all three of your cats black?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 5, 2018)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Are all three of your cats black?


It did sound like I have three from the way I wrote that, but no, I only have two.

Both black


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Back in the bubblewrap
> 
> View attachment 148895


Looks like a crime scene


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Looks like a crime scene


He dives in, attacks random bubbles and purrs the whole time.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 5, 2018)

editor said:


> He dives in, attacks random bubbles and purrs the whole time.


I don't know if mine have ever seen bubble wrap...I'll test them with it tonight


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 5, 2018)

Prime mousing post.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 5, 2018)

have you upgraded your phone? Nice quality pics


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 5, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> have you upgraded your phone? Nice quality pics


No. It takes decent ones outside. Indoors not so good. Was looking at cameras in curry's the other day but not sure what to get?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 5, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> It did sound like I have three from the way I wrote that, but no, I only have two.
> 
> Both black


If you ever get the opportunity to photograph/video them playing together, please upload!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2018)

Fez909 I love a no-mouth black cat 

Calamity1971 and editor I love a ginger cat too. Maybe there is one each in my future...


----------



## Motown_ben (Oct 5, 2018)

"Dog bed you say? I don't think so!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm not sure why, but the sisters who I meet on the way to work and used to love me have now become a little cautious. There was a long period where I didn't see them, which ended a few days ago. This morning one of them saw me walking down her alleyway and walked off to stare at a tree trunk.

I feel like I've done something wrong.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 5, 2018)

stavros said:


> I'm not sure why, but the sisters who I meet on the way to work and used to love me have now become a little cautious. There was a long period where I didn't see them, which ended a few days ago. This morning one of them saw me walking down her alleyway and walked off to stare at a tree trunk.
> 
> I feel like I've done something wrong.



Have you had a haircut or changed your appearance in some way, by any chance? Sometimes if that happens, cats don't recognise you and may treat you with caution that they didn't before.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 5, 2018)

... or if you start wearing a new perfume.


----------



## Mrs D (Oct 5, 2018)

Or they’re just bored of you.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 6, 2018)

no scaffolding fun today so far. been raining since the morning:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 6, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> no scaffolding fun today so far. been raining since the morning:


They still look tempted...


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2018)

I was joined in the front garden this morning as I was pulling out copious amounts of weeds. She had a look around, scoping the place out, and then decided to attack me. I think it was just play, rather than genuine fury, but it was inconvenient. So I picked her up, dumped her inside the front door and went back to what I was doing as she watched me through the front window.


----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2018)

stavros said:


> I was joined in the front garden this morning as I was pulling out copious amounts of weeds. She had a look around, scoping the place out, and then decided to attack me. I think it was just play, rather than genuine fury, but it was inconvenient. So I picked up up, dumped her inside the front door and went back to what I was doing as she watched me through the front window.



Honestly, my Radar (yes the one that I will happily have sleep in bed with me, often curls up around my face while we are asleep) sometimes gets really overexcited when we have visitors and attacks them - it's not like "I want to kill you", it's more like "oh I am so overexcited and cannot control myself" - so it could be your girl smelled a load of scents on the breeze that triggered a response like that.  It sounds like a similar sort of reaction.  Not aggressive, more overexcited.


----------



## Motown_ben (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm still surprised at how close these 2 are, from the day we brought Floyd home as a kitten he was all over Bruce. It's funny to watch them together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 8, 2018)

Motown_ben said:


> I'm still surprised at how close these 2 are, from the day we brought Floyd home as a kitten he was all over Bruce. It's funny to watch them together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Floyd looks constantly surprised, Ooooo .


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 8, 2018)

Jinx been missing since Thursday night/Friday morning. 

I've not lived here long so I'm worried. He's disappeared for a day or two before, but never this long.

Fuck.

I found this petition while posting on missing cat pages etc: Petition: NEW LAW THAT CATS KILLED/INJURED BY A VEHICLE ARE CHECKED FOR A CHIP: ROUND 3

I don't often sign petititions because I don't think they work, but this one is so innocuous I could see it being considered. Really close to the first threshold, so your signature is valuable.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 8, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Jinx been missing since Thursday night/Friday morning.
> 
> I've not lived here long so I'm worried. He's disappeared for a day or two before, but never this long.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Fez. I hope you find him!

Petition signed.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 8, 2018)

Signed Fez909.
Hopefully he's just checking out his new territory. Mine did that once for nearly a week when I moved and came back in like, Pah what's all the fuss about. Still a worry though, I was beside myself.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Jinx been missing since Thursday night/Friday morning.





come home safe, jinx

hope it's just that he found a good weekend party (one of the mogs i used to live with used to bugger off for the weekend fairly regularly, then come home anywhere between sunday night and tuesday, have a big feed then sleep for most of the next two days)



Fez909 said:


> I found this petition while posting on missing cat pages etc: Petition: NEW LAW THAT CATS KILLED/INJURED BY A VEHICLE ARE CHECKED FOR A CHIP: ROUND 3



signed


----------



## moose (Oct 8, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Prime mousing post.
> View attachment 148903
> View attachment 148905


what an extremely handsome cat!


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2018)

Motown_ben said:


> I'm still surprised at how close these 2 are, from the day we brought Floyd home as a kitten he was all over Bruce. It's funny to watch them together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mum's been suggesting that they visit me with their hulking great labrador. I think the dog is mature enough not to destroy my house chasing Missy, but I'm not totally sure how Missy will react to it being in her house. The closest she's come to a dog since she moved in is the noisy thing two doors along, who I think she just stares at from up on the fence.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 8, 2018)

Look who's back...I'm sure they wait until you post a missing cat post before they come home


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 8, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> View attachment 149208
> 
> Look who's back...I'm sure they wait until you post a missing cat post before they come home


Yay


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 8, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> View attachment 149208
> 
> Look who's back...I'm sure they wait until you post a missing cat post before they come home


So where do you think the naughty boy went? I'm pleased he's safe and well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Look who's back..



: purr :



Fez909 said:


> .I'm sure they wait until you post a missing cat post before they come home



yes.

my wandering mog did that once - came home about an hour or two after i'd gone round the street with some flyers (could of course mean that the hoomans in his second home turfed him out when they saw one)


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 9, 2018)

LeytonCatLady said:


> So where do you think the naughty boy went? I'm pleased he's safe and well.


I found him in the park. Well, next to the park.

He was under one car. Another cat was under another car. Can't tell if they'd been fighting or doing the dirty, but I suspect she was a fling as she came over to me when he did and three wasn't any aggression.

He's all tired out now


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 9, 2018)

Has he had his knackers off Fez909? Cos we know from previous pictures he's a very, um, *functional* boy in some aspects. Tomcatting around the neighbourhood in every sense, eh?


----------



## hegley (Oct 9, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> He's all tired out now


Tiring being a tart!!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2018)

Molly says mornin! your seat you say?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2018)

didn't even move an inch!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 9, 2018)

o hai, scruffcat


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2018)

She's been working hard at removing the scruff recently


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 9, 2018)

Molly the great dark storm cloud! Glad she is well ddraig (and she looks more lush and less scruffy than before but still clearly the same cat.)


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Molly the great dark storm cloud! Glad she is well ddraig (and she looks more lush and less scruffy than before but still clearly the same cat.)



she does indeed resemble a storm


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 10, 2018)

Poor little Molly is home!   She's been really ill.  But she pulled through.  She's lost so much weight.  She's on antibiotics for 14 days.  Have to take her back next week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 10, 2018)

(((( molly ))))


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 10, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Poor little Molly is home!   She's been really ill.  But she pulled through.  She's lost so much weight.  She's on antibiotics for 14 days.  Have to take her back next week.
> 
> View attachment 149306




Feel better soon Molly... x


----------



## Epona (Oct 10, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Poor little Molly is home!   She's been really ill.  But she pulled through.  She's lost so much weight.  She's on antibiotics for 14 days.  Have to take her back next week.
> 
> View attachment 149306



Poor love, I know only too well what a worry it can be.  Glad to hear she is home and doing better.  I found some good advice about helping cats put weight back on after illness, but I have it in the back of my mind that Molly is diabetic? and therefore you should follow the vet's instructions on that.  (If I have got myself in a muddle and that is not correct, my apologies)


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 10, 2018)

Toby trying to decide if the new coffee table is comfortable enough for him!


----------



## KatyF (Oct 10, 2018)

Glad Molly is back home with you.

I always take a pic of Delilah before I go away, don't think she wants me to go.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 10, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby trying to decide if the new coffee table is comfortable enough for him!
> 
> View attachment 149318




He looks like he is thinking about it.   

How's Molly today xsunnysuex ?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 10, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> How's Molly today xsunnysuex ?


PippinTook  Molly is a lot brighter today.  Almost seems back to normal. 
Five days she was in the animal hospital.  I have a lot to thank them for..


----------



## Poi E (Oct 11, 2018)

Really pleased that the huge growth on Busters neck is going down. Looks like the old bugger will be with us for a while yet.


----------



## Epona (Oct 12, 2018)

I dropped a slice of marmite on toast (with butter) on my keyboard earlier.

I thought I did a good job of cleaning it up and I must have got most of it, but I now know how difficult it is to type when there are cat tongues competing for time and space on your keyboard...  Marmite is way too salty for them to eat but they love the smell of the stuff, and I just hope I did a good enough job cleaning up.  If most of what they got was a couple of licks of butter that will be ok.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 12, 2018)

Tom. In a sink.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 12, 2018)

Awww, how lovely!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 12, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Tom. In a sink.
> 
> View attachment 149519


And you have come to see me for what reason?


----------



## Epona (Oct 12, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Tom. In a sink.
> 
> View attachment 149519



That is adorable 

(Just with anxious cat care head on here though, keep him well away from that dettol, detergents that go cloudy in water (ie. they contain phenols) are horribly toxic to cats and can cause organ failure and death.   And see, this is why no-one wants me at their party.  Am available for petsitting while you all party).


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2018)

I was wondering where Missy was this morning. I hadn't heard her go outside since I last saw her, and she wasn't in any of her cosy spots. Then I remembered my mattress cover drying from the wash over my bannisters:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 13, 2018)

stavros said:


> I was wondering where Missy was this morning. I hadn't heard her go outside since I last saw her, and she wasn't in any of her cosy spots. Then I remembered my mattress cover drying from the wash over my bannisters:
> 
> View attachment 149577




Did she kill your sock?


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Did she kill your sock?



Oh it's not mine. It's one of the many that she's stolen from neighbours' washing lines. Most are on the floor in my room. Others are in the hallway, on the stairs or, in the case of the one you can see, on the landing.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 13, 2018)

I was woken at  2:30am by Bob the acrocat, and managed to grab my phone, just before he fell


----------



## stavros (Oct 14, 2018)

For the first time in a while, Missy went fully to sleep on my lap this morning. Chin resting on my thigh and both paws stretched out in front in the Superman position.

She had me worried last night though, as she went out for about three hours in one stint. I have no idea where she went or what she did, but it did worry me for a bit.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 15, 2018)

My three.. catflap is now closed (I've had it propped open over the summer to get them used to using it), Rosa and Karl have worked out how to use it so hopefully Frida will soon too, if not then she's staying inside.


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2018)

BigTom said:


> View attachment 149723



Is that Frida on her own? It seems odd looking at a proper tabby, unlike my Missy, who's sort of tabby on her face a legs, but on her main body has fur like I've never seen on another cat. She has all the colours of a tabby in single strands of fur, almost as it she has her tips highlighted.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2018)

stavros said:


> Is that Frida on her own? It seems odd looking at a proper tabby, unlike my Missy, who's sort of tabby on her face a legs, but on her main body has fur like I've never seen on another cat. She has all the colours of a tabby in single strands of fur, almost as it she has her tips highlighted.
> 
> View attachment 149726



Oh, she's a beautifully coloured cat!


----------



## Callie (Oct 15, 2018)

stavros said:


> Is that Frida on her own? It seems odd looking at a proper tabby, unlike my Missy, who's sort of tabby on her face a legs, but on her main body has fur like I've never seen on another cat. She has all the colours of a tabby in single strands of fur, almost as it she has her tips highlighted.
> 
> View attachment 149726


Missy absolutely has that look in her eyes like 'im gonna scratch you'


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2018)

Callie said:


> Missy absolutely has that look in her eyes like 'im gonna scratch you'



True, but only if I infringe on her space. If she was prepared to get off her furry arse and attack me, she'd have the big black psycho eyes.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 15, 2018)

stavros said:


> Is that Frida on her own? It seems odd looking at a proper tabby, unlike my Missy, who's sort of tabby on her face a legs, but on her main body has fur like I've never seen on another cat. She has all the colours of a tabby in single strands of fur, almost as it she has her tips highlighted.
> 
> View attachment 149726



No, Karl is on his own, Frida and Rosa together - Frida is the mother, the tabby & white.


----------



## oryx (Oct 15, 2018)

stavros said:


> Is that Frida on her own? It seems odd looking at a proper tabby, unlike my Missy, who's sort of tabby on her face a legs, but on her main body has fur like I've never seen on another cat. She has all the colours of a tabby in single strands of fur, almost as it she has her tips highlighted.
> 
> View attachment 149726



I used to know a cat like that. My friends his servants, sorry, owners claimed he was part Abyssinian. How they knew, and if it was true, I don't know.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2018)

BigTom said:


> No, Karl is on his own, Frida and Rosa together - Frida is the mother, the tabby & white.


Karl looks a bit like Bob, my ex's pet tabby. When me and this bloke split up, I missed him, temporarily - but being 100% honest, I missed Bob the cat more than I did the boyfriend.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2018)

oryx said:


> his servants, sorry, owners claimed he was part Abyssinian



that's what i was thinking.  more here.  did used to see one near home now and then, but haven't seen them for a few years.



LeytonCatLady said:


> I missed Bob the cat more than I did the boyfriend.


----------



## Epona (Oct 16, 2018)

stavros said:


> Is that Frida on her own? It seems odd looking at a proper tabby, unlike my Missy, who's sort of tabby on her face a legs, but on her main body has fur like I've never seen on another cat. She has all the colours of a tabby in single strands of fur, almost as it she has her tips highlighted.
> 
> View attachment 149726


She is lovely 

That type of tabby pattern is called a ticked tabby.

Someone else on the thread mentioned they knew an Abyssinian cat (or part Aby) like that?  That could be correct, Abys are all ticked tabbies   But not all ticked tabbies are Abys, the pattern can occur in lots of other breeds and domestic cats - it's rarer in the general cat population than classic or mackerel patterns though.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 16, 2018)

*Hellooo!*


----------



## Epona (Oct 16, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> *Hellooo!*
> View attachment 149766



I honestly think this cat may be the most photogenic cat in the universe.  Strikes a pose every time, and is super cute


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 16, 2018)

Epona said:


> I honestly think this cat may be the most photogenic cat in the universe.  Strikes a pose every time, and is super cute


Yes he is very photogenic.  And super cute.  But he's a little devil!


----------



## Epona (Oct 16, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Yes he is very photogenic.  And super cute.  But he's a little devil!



Yeah you can tell he is a naughtly little kitty by the very fact that he strikes a pose when a camera is pointed at him   A cat that starts revelling in attention when you look at him is a cat that likes to be the centre of attention and will do stuff just for a reaction.  My Radar is similar, right little monster, but sweet as anything


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 16, 2018)

Epona said:


> Yeah you can tell he is a naughtly little kitty by the very fact that he strikes a pose when a camera is pointed at him   A cat that starts revelling in attention when you look at him is a cat that likes to be the centre of attention and will do stuff just for a reaction.  My Radar is similar, right little monster, but sweet as anything


You are so right.  I love that naughty side of him.  He has a very cute personality.	So different from Molly.  All Molly wants to do is sleep and eat.  I would say that's because Molly is 11,  and Toby is a year and half.  But Molly's always been that way.
Love her just as much though.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 16, 2018)

Tobytoes is so cute.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 16, 2018)

Bella jumping on to the bed and sitting down next to me for her daily 8 times a day cuddle


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2018)

Epona said:


> Yeah you can tell he is a naughtly little kitty by the very fact that he strikes a pose when a camera is pointed at him   A cat that starts revelling in attention when you look at him is a cat that likes to be the centre of attention and will do stuff just for a reaction.  My Radar is similar, right little monster, but sweet as anything


Ozzie is exactly the same. From the first moment I picked them up when they were kittens


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 17, 2018)

Toe beans!!!!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 17, 2018)

LeytonCatLady that cat was actually born in leyton apparently


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2018)

I think some grass may have been consumed today, as I trod in some cat puke on my (non-carpeted) living room floor when I got home today. I suspect she's been eating grass again, which I can never understand. First of all, she's a carnivore; secondly, she must know she'll chunder it up again; and finally it must taste like shit.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 17, 2018)

stavros said:


> I think some grass may have been consumed today, as I trod in some cat puke on my (non-carpeted) living room floor when I got home today. I suspect she's been eating grass again, which I can never understand. First of all, she's a carnivore; secondly, she must know she'll chunder it up again; and finally it must taste like shit.



Cats and dogs eat grass to get sick. Cats get rid of furballs that way.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2018)

Molly's current morning pose, for the last few days at least
legs over the edge!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 18, 2018)

No Tom, you are not a speaker 







"This really puts the cat amongst the pictures"


----------



## BigTom (Oct 18, 2018)

Karl has cut a pad on his paw  been to the vet and all is good but he's limping around at the moment, should heal fine but I'll go back in a week if it's not healed.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 18, 2018)

Half way down the road Red (Charlie coming up the rear) decided dog walk looked like fun. Back home with promise of foodies and back out. This is gonna be a thing no doubt.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 18, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Half way down the road Red (Charlie coming up the rear) decided dog walk looked like fun. Back home with promise of foodies and back out. This is gonna be a thing no doubt.
> View attachment 149945




Lol...Red looks so delighted with herself. Charlie looks not overly pleased that his "you and me time" has been walk bombed


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 18, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Lol...Red looks so delighted with herself. Charlie looks not overly pleased that his "you and me time" has been walk bombed


That's sasha. Charlie shit tail was behind me getting in on the act.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 18, 2018)

My dear little bundle of cuteness!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 18, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> That's sasha. Charlie shit tail was behind me getting in on the act.



Oh sorry. No glasses and I'm blind as a bat...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 18, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Karl has cut a pad on his paw  been to the vet and all is good but he's limping around at the moment, should heal fine but I'll go back in a week if it's not healed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 149936


Awww, poor Karl! Give him cuddles from the Urbs.


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2018)

I have 2x sureflap feeders because the cats are twats and she tries to eat his food because she’s greedy, and he eats her food to make a point. 

They are broken *again*

They’ll send me replacements, like they did the last twice, but I am really pissed off now. They can’t explain why it’s happening and I don’t have time to keep dealing with them. 

So.... and suggestions of microchip feeders that aren’t surefeed?


----------



## Epona (Oct 19, 2018)

So... Jakey went for his annual yesterday, and has lost 10% of his bodyweight since his last checkup which puts him in the "this may not be good" bracket.  He also has to have pretty much every tooth he has left taken out (he has a little gingivitis on one side, but vet says he will remove all his remaining molars and premolars this time so he doesn't have to go through surgery again in future, he's getting on a bit now and has a long history of dental issues).  I am watching him carefully at the moment to see exactly what he is eating - is it his teeth causing him to eat less, is something else going on?  Vet wants to see him back again in 2 months, or sooner if anything looks like it is going wrong with him.

Sonic has the major snots at the moment.  He is sneezing great gobs of snot all over the place (including one where his nose was less than 1cm from my face).  This is probably due to a flareup of dormant feline herpesvirus.

I think this could all be due to a food change a couple of months ago, I decided to try them on a senior food but it has all been shite since then.  Will switch them back to their normal stuff.
Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 20, 2018)

bought a cat mask from sainsbury haloween section. put it on and got on my tummy crawling about on the floor like a lizard  Rogue came into the living room and froze. Chloe got up and became apprehensive . a few minutes later took the mask off and gave her a big kiss on her lips and nose. she was still a bit nervy for a a minute but then got over it.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 20, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> bought a cat mask from sainsbury haloween section. put it on and got on my tummy crawling about on the floor like a lizard  Rogue came into the living room and froze. Chloe got up and became apprehensive . a few minutes later took the mask off and gave her a big kiss on her lips and nose. she was still a bit nervy for a a minute but then got over it.



Definite "wtf" vibes there.....lol


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 20, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> bought a cat mask from sainsbury haloween section. put it on and got on my tummy crawling about on the floor like a lizard  Rogue came into the living room and froze. Chloe got up and became apprehensive . a few minutes later took the mask off and gave her a big kiss on her lips and nose. she was still a bit nervy for a a minute but then got over it.


That second pic is priceless. Wtf you playing at Mr


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 20, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Definite "wtf" vibes there.....lol



yep. she was sniffing my face with her body still raised and on alert


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> bought a cat mask from sainsbury haloween section. put it on and got on my tummy crawling about on the floor like a lizard  Rogue came into the living room and froze. Chloe got up and became apprehensive . a few minutes later took the mask off and gave her a big kiss on her lips and nose. she was still a bit nervy for a a minute but then got over it.


She's got your number


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2018)

Do you reckon purring is tiring? I ask because Missy spent about 20 minutes this morning pawing the shit out of the duvet between my chest and her, all whilst constantly chugging away.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2018)

stavros said:


> Do you reckon purring is tiring?



too much can run the battery down





(illustration by b kliban)


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 20, 2018)

Foxy Babs up a tree


----------



## Callie (Oct 20, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> Foxy Babs up a tree
> 
> View attachment 150190


Awwwrrrr! She's all big now! What a lovely tail


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 20, 2018)

Callie said:


> Awwwrrrr! She's all big now! What a lovely tail


Her tail is huge!!! We aren't totally sure she isn't a fox


----------



## Callie (Oct 20, 2018)

Can you do a before and after for Babs? Maybe it was always a floof of a tail that just got BIGGER!!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 20, 2018)

She had a little carrot tail!


----------



## Callie (Oct 20, 2018)

Cannot control the squeeeeee


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## High Voltage (Oct 20, 2018)

You're missing a trick there. One picture per post gets you a lot more likes than a load of pictures on one post


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> You're missing a trick there. One picture per post gets you a lot more likes than a load of pictures on one post


You are so right!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 20, 2018)

4 of the gang


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 20, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 21, 2018)

Definitely happy we got this cat, it is the first pet I ever had!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> Definitely happy we got this cat, it is the first pet I ever had!



he looks like he is questioning the concept of 'pet' to refer to a member of a multi species household.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 21, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he looks like he is questioning the concept of 'pet' to refer to a member of a multi species household.


Very true actually ha


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> bought a cat mask from sainsbury haloween section. put it on and got on my tummy crawling about on the floor like a lizard  Rogue came into the living room and froze. Chloe got up and became apprehensive . a few minutes later took the mask off and gave her a big kiss on her lips and nose. she was still a bit nervy for a a minute but then got over it.



I did similar to Radar once, without the use of a mask however.  He was in the hallway and I went into that area on all fours - he took one look at me and fled into the kitchen.  Then a few seconds later he was peering round the corner, realised it was me - he dashed up to me, stood up on his hind legs, and boxed me around the face with his front paws in that slapping thing they do  (claws safely in).  That was me told


----------



## BigTom (Oct 21, 2018)

the whole family enjoying nap time together


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 21, 2018)

How's Karl's paw doing, BigTom ?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 21, 2018)

LeytonCatLady said:


> How's Karl's paw doing, BigTom ?



I think it's healing fine, he's still avoiding putting weight on it but it's not causing any problems.

edit: just had a look and it's scabbed over nicely, he's walking on it normally, just holding it up when he's sitting down.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2018)

I have made contact with a local rescue about the possibility of adopting some kittens...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 22, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> I have made contact with a local rescue about the possibility of adopting some kittens...


Well if you do...we await photos in abundance!


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 22, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> I have made contact with a local rescue about the possibility of adopting some kitten*S**.*..


----------



## stavros (Oct 22, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he looks like he is questioning the concept of 'pet' to refer to a member of a multi species household.


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2018)

A bird had somehow got into the gap between the two floors of my house this morning, which meant Missy spent the entire morning staring at the small hole in the floor for the bathroom sink piping. I popped out briefly, fearing I'd have to fork out for pest control to sort it out, possibly ripping up my floorboards. Luckily, when I got back, the bird's lifeless body was lying on the landing and Missy had lost interest in it.

That's her rent paid for the next ten years or so.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 25, 2018)

Chloe giving her best regal pose


----------



## Reno (Oct 26, 2018)

Does your cat have a daily routine and run on a tight schedule, because mine does:

Between 7 and 8am: I wake up, Alfie twigs on to that and hops into bed for a morning cuddle.

9am: Breakfast, morning poop.

9am - 10am: I have coffee and breakfast, Alfie is up for more cuddles and crawls in my lap. He is incredulous as to why I won’t spend the whole day on the sofa with him, because what could be nicer ? (see photos above)

10am - 11am: Sits on his window pillow in the bedroom, observing the birds in the trees outside

11am - 13pm: Crawls under the sofa, because bad things happen on late mornings (vet visits, the postman ringing, me going on holiday).

13pm - 15pm: Changes from under to on the sofa, which at that time is all his so he really sprawls out.

15pm - 17pm: When not working, I’ll have a nap and join Alfie on the sofa. He crawls on my lap or my chest and has a snooze there.

17pm - 18pm: More birdwatching from the bedroom or when I’m working from home, he curls up next to my keyboard.

18pm - 20pm: Dinner, then a bedroom nap.

20pm: Playtime ! Sits under the bedroom shelf, where I keep his favourite toy and he meows and fidgets till I’ll play with him.

21pm - 1am: I’ll watch a film or some tv and Alfie joins me on the sofa. Depending on how exciting the programme, he watches or sleeps. Occasionally I’ll wave his toy around.

1am: I’m off to bed, he starts sleeping on the bedroom window pillow, but changes from that to my bed and back again several times at night.


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2018)

. These two haven’t taken their eyes off me for about two hours. I don’t know what I have done wrong...,


----------



## Callie (Oct 26, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 150727 View attachment 150728
> Does your cat have a daily routine and run on a tight schedule, because mine does:



There are definitely elements of routine for Poo and Neela

*night time* Poo sleeps on bed as close to pillow and human as possible without being squashed  if human moves inhabit the warm bit they left behind  Neela usualy sleeps under a bed or chair at night time
06:00ish humans are stirring, much purring and the occasional meow if eye contact is made. 
(If Neela thinks the humans are awake she will jump on the bed, ocassionally leaping over legs and if she can, knead the pillow while purring near the humans face) 
06:30 humans are awake! Neela will join me in the bathroom while I shower occasionally licking fluff off of the bath panel  non stop purring. Poo goes downstairs to wait to be fed
06:45 showering done, Neela jumps on the bed and becomes the WIGGLY!!! ~~~~
07:00 everyone downstairs, Poo is fed then wants to be left outside, Neela may or may not eat biscuits
07:30 humans leave, who knows what cats do? Poo is normally out all day if the weather is OK, Neela stays in, making bed of cat hair on the beds or sofa 

Evenings are fairly boring  - Neela squashes a back sofa cushing thing into teh shape of her and stays there, Poo will sit on the arm of the chair with a human but at around 21:00 Poo will sit by the living room door watching humans waiting for one to move then she will run to the kitchen expecting to be fed, if she is not fed she returns to her spot by the door *staring* She is usually fed at 22:00 then everyone goes to bed. Poo usually rolls around being stroked eventually settling by the pillow


----------



## Callie (Oct 26, 2018)

That did not look so gigantic earlier


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2018)

Manter said:


>



Your cats read Terry Pratchett?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 26, 2018)

Manter said:


> . These two haven’t taken their eyes off me for about two hours. I don’t know what I have done wrong...,



They really are such handsome cats.


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2018)

stavros said:


> Your cats read Terry Pratchett?


They might learn something....


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe giving her best regal pose


She has amazing eyebrows


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2018)

happy black cat day to the monochrome kitties of urban


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2018)

Pulling weeds out of my front garden this afternoon, I'm joined by Missy, who's walked all the way around the side of the terrace from the back. After a bit of head-rubbing she then starts launching herself at my hands as I try to get the weeds. It was all friendly and playful, but annoying all the same.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 28, 2018)

Daddy, can you make it stop raining?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 28, 2018)

Ok today Toby toes is a Toby terror!
He likes to hide behind the shower curtain and pounce on me while I'm brushing my teeth.  You can actually see the naughtiness on his face!


----------



## Chz (Oct 28, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Daddy, can you make it stop raining?



Oh I get that. He's furious that we can't stop the rain. And even moreso when I refuse to invite the soaking wet cat onto my bed for pettings.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Ok today Toby toes is a Toby terror!
> He likes to hide behind the shower curtain and pounce on me while I'm brushing my teeth.  You can actually see the naughtiness on his face!
> View attachment 150940



Ha ha... cute as ...


----------



## Epona (Oct 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Ok today Toby toes is a Toby terror!
> He likes to hide behind the shower curtain and pounce on me while I'm brushing my teeth.  You can actually see the naughtiness on his face!
> View attachment 150940



You are right, that is a face just full of naughty!  So adorable


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2018)

Chz said:


> And even moreso when I refuse to invite the soaking wet cat onto my bed for pettings.



You get a choice in such matters?

Missy absolutely shattered her record last night, managing just shy of 3 constant hours on my lap in front of the telly. We had the usual violent dreams and the bizarre gradual rotation to the left as she rearranges herself. There was also the habitual complete disbelief when I eventually evicted her before my bladder exploded.


----------



## clicker (Oct 28, 2018)

George and Tinker have decided today is not a day for being outside.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 28, 2018)

clicker said:


> View attachment 150997
> George and Tinker have decided today is not a day for being outside.


Nope.  Don't blame them at all!


----------



## Epona (Oct 28, 2018)

Sonic helps me to play games


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 28, 2018)

Bella likes to sit on my thigh. On this occasion she decided to do a little dance to a choon


----------



## Epona (Oct 28, 2018)

Another one of Sonic, taken this evening


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 28, 2018)

Epona said:


> Another one of Sonic, taken this evening



Don't think I've seen him before, what a beauty!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Oct 28, 2018)

Look how skinny this fella is. I can see the outline of his spine. He’s in fine fettle though. His thyroid is okay, his teeth are alright, he’ll eat four pouches a day some days, he goes out on his patrol every day. He’s just old and skinny.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Oct 28, 2018)

Here are some toes.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 28, 2018)

Epona said:


> Sonic helps me to play games





is sonic a particular variety of kitty?  (other than a small grey panther that is)


----------



## Epona (Oct 29, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is sonic a particular variety of kitty?  (other than a small grey panther that is)



He is an Oriental Shorthair (Ori or OSH for short) - the same as Siamese but with different colouring.

Sonic is a blue OSH, I also have Jakey who is a lilac


----------



## Epona (Oct 29, 2018)

This is Jakey, the lilac one (lighter shade of grey with a hint of brown - I call him pink panther tbh!  But yeah, Sonic is blue which is not a snobby name for grey, it's blue because it is dark grey and there are at least 4 different greys that cats can be, Jakey is lilac which is a pale brownish/pinkish tinged grey, there are also silvers and various shades of smoke)

Excuse the mess on the desk!

Also that fluffy tummy is ok to stroke, he doesn't do a venus cat-trap thing - he loves gentle tummy rubs   If his tummy looks a little lopsided it is cos he had a triple mastectomy a few years ago during a cancer scare, so he only has 3 nipples (not even all on one side) and a ruddy great scar going up his tummy in a bit of a zig zag.  It was serious surgery and a huge worry at the time but it was benign and he is ok.  He only has a tummy fat pad/undercarriage/cat petticoat on one side though.


----------



## Manter (Oct 29, 2018)

Came up on twitter and made me smile. Like when he tries to swipe the model


----------



## vanya (Oct 29, 2018)

The ultimate in cute kittens


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2018)

Here he is!


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

The weather has gone really quite cold the last couple of days (ie. it is more seasonally appropriate!) and Radar is spending a lot of his time disappeared under our duvets.

I take him food and call "Radey-McSplodgkins*, dindins!" and the pile of duvets wobbles a bit and he shoots out from underneath it, making brrrp? happy dinnertime noises   Eats and then burrows back under the pile of duvets.  Am a bit envious of his life tbh.

*One of his many many silly nicknames


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

editor said:


> Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 151137



Totally adorable


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

vanya said:


> The ultimate in cute kittens




Sonic and Jakey are a bit like those kittens and have been throughout their whole lives - they play a lot and sometimes a little rough (nothing nasty though, just benign wrestling and some vocal grumbling - they are Oris so vocalise a lot) - it's just play, they settle down curled up together when they are tired


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2018)

Out with dog and the feral brigade rocked up. Didn't have any food with me today .


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

They are in good nick for ferals!  Beautiful cats


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> They are in good nick for ferals!  Beautiful cats


Between them and my 3 they cost me a bloody fortune. They've started following me towards home. Really tugs at the heart strings but I think 3 and a dog is plenty.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Between them and my 3 they cost me a bloody fortune. They've started following me towards home. Really tugs at the heart strings but I think 3 and a dog is plenty.



Just be aware that if you feed a feral cat consistently for more than 2 weeks it legally becomes your responsibility (in terms of care, medical attention etc).  It's good that people look out for ferals and strays, but if you are feeding them you need to provide medical care if it is needed.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2018)

They are in the care of the college. They are chipped by cpl, I pointed out one had a limp once to them and they got it sorted. They are gravity fed, I just treat them sometimes to wet food and treats as do others. They are quite famous here now.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> They are in the care of the college. They are chipped by cpl, I pointed out one had a limp once to them and they got it sorted. They are gravity fed, I just treat them sometimes to wet food and treats as do others. They are quite famous here now.



Oh cool, sounds as if they have it fairly good, considering   Thank you for looking out for them and caring   They do look very healthy and content


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> Just be aware that if you feed a feral cat consistently for more than 2 weeks it legally becomes your responsibility (in terms of care, medical attention etc).  It's good that people look out for ferals and strays, but if you are feeding them you need to provide medical care if it is needed.



Really? 
First I've ever heard of that...
2 weeks doesn't seem long. You could easily feed a feral for longer over a bad winter...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> Oh cool, sounds as if they have it fairly good, considering   Thank you for looking out for them and caring   They do look very healthy and content


The college gardeners got them to control the rabbits because they were nibbling their roses (first world problems)! Don't think the cats are fussed by the amount of bunnies I still see . 
The irony is the colleges coat of arms


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Really?
> First I've ever heard of that...
> 2 weeks doesn't seem long. You could easily feed a feral for longer over a bad winter...



If you are feeding them over a period of time you are assumed in law to be their caregiver, and can potentially be held legally responsible for their welfare - so if one of the cats you are feeding turns up with an injury, it is your responsibility to get veterinary care for it (this can of course be from an animal charity).  Failure to do so can potentially be classed as neglect, if you have been feeding them.  Putting down food for them regularly indicates a willingness to take them on.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> The college gardeners got them to control the rabbits because they were nibbling their roses (first world problems)! Don't think the cats are fussed by the amount of bunnies I still see .
> The irony is the colleges coat of arms
> View attachment 151203



That is bloody fantastic


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 30, 2018)

It does seem a bit odd though...for cats I mean. Considering some cats go round visiting 3 or 4 homes for food and they've already got a home. 
Maybe it's different over here...but I'm sure I've not heard that law before. 

There were loads of feral cats living behind the hospital near where I grew up. They were very feral. Ate all sorts of rubbish from the hospital. We used to joke that they could glow in the dark. 
They were so wild that nobody would go near them. Even the caretakers and gardeners in the hospital wouldn't go near them. They were quite vicious. 
One of them, a one eyed cat, ended up having kittens in our back garden..under a massive pile of wood my dad had stored under a tarpaulin. 
I used to spend hours as a kid trying to get the kittens to come out and play or eat...but they were so wild...they wouldn't budge. They left with the mother after a few weeks. We did feed them but they only ate a small.portion of what we gave them. 
That's years ago mind...


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> It does seem a bit odd though...for cats I mean. Considering some cats go round visiting 3 or 4 homes for food and they've already got a home.
> Maybe it's different over here...but I'm sure I've not heard that law before.
> 
> There were loads of feral cats living behind the hospital near where I grew up. They were very feral. Ate all sorts of rubbish from the hospital. We used to joke that they could glow in the dark.
> ...



If you are feeding a cat that you didn't deliberately adopt or agree to take in, you should put a paper collar on it so that someone else has a chance to claim it as theirs (could be they have another home) - a paper collar with your phone number on it so that someone can contact you and let you know the cat is theirs.  You shouldn't be feeding other peoples pets tbh - you don't know whether their human is paying a huge amount for diabetes treatment or whether it is in chronic renal failure and the cat should be on a special diet for example.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> If you are feeding a cat that you didn't deliberately adopt or agree to take in, you should put a paper collar on it so that someone else has a chance to claim it as theirs (could be they have another home) - a paper collar with your phone number on it so that someone can contact you and let you know the cat is theirs.  You shouldn't be feeding other peoples pets tbh - you don't know whether their human is paying a huge amount for diabetes treatment or whether it is in chronic renal failure and the cat should be on a special diet for example.




I didn't say I was feeding someone elses pet...
I said that when I was growing up there were feral cats behind the hospital which backed on to our garden. They ate all sorts of hospital rubbish..
One cat had kittens and we tried to feed them but no joy...they left.

The other comment I made was a reference to the way cats can and do "visit" neighbours and can end up being fed. But I never said I was feeding any stray cat.

But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I didn't say I was feeding someone elses pet...
> I said that when I was growing up there were feral cats behind the hospital which backed on to our garden. They ate all sorts of hospital rubbish..
> One cat had kittens and we tried to feed them but no joy...they left.
> 
> ...



I didn't say you were feeding someone's pet either, was just in giving general advice mode at that point


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> I didn't say you were feeding someone's pet either, was just in giving general advice mode at that point



Oh right...

Ok.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Oh right...
> 
> Ok.



Sorry, sometimes my communication is a bit shit, I certainly didn't intend that as being aimed at you, it was just a general point but I am a bit crap.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 30, 2018)

Epona said:


> Sorry, sometimes my communication is a bit shit, I certainly didn't intend that as being aimed at you, it was just a general point but I am a bit crap.



You made fair points and I'm sure that I wasnt aware of them til now.
No worries at all. X


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> You made fair points and I'm sure that I want aware of them til now.
> No worries at all. X



ty, I appreciate you being understanding towards me - it means a lot


----------



## petee (Oct 30, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> The college gardeners got them to control the rabbits because they were nibbling their roses (first world problems)! Don't think the cats are fussed by the amount of bunnies I still see .
> The irony is the colleges coat of arms
> View attachment 151203



Per pale dexter Argent a Cross Gules on a Canton Azure a Cross of St Cuthbert proper sinister impaling Allen Argent three Rabbits couchant in pale Sable, obviously


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> The college gardeners got them to control the rabbits because they were nibbling their roses (first world problems)! Don't think the cats are fussed by the amount of bunnies I still see .
> The irony is the colleges coat of arms
> View attachment 151203



needs photoshopping with kitties replacing bunnies


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2018)

petee said:


> Per pale dexter Argent a Cross Gules on a Canton Azure a Cross of St Cuthbert proper sinister impaling Allen Argent three Rabbits couchant in pale Sable, obviously


I have no idea what you said there but it sounds good .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> needs photoshopping with kitties replacing bunnies


I wish I could photoshop. Can someone do this please


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 30, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> I wish I could photoshop. Can someone do this please


Will this do?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> Will this do?
> 
> View attachment 151244


 
Cheers fishfinger


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2018)

I can’t find anything on blue cross, rspca etc on cats becoming your responsibility if you feed them, let alone after 2 weeks


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes, I don't think that is correct at all.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> Will this do?
> 
> View attachment 151244





petee said:


> Per pale dexter Argent a Cross Gules on a Canton Azure a Cross of St Cuthbert proper sinister impaling Allen Argent three Rabbits couchant in pale Sable, obviously



what's the heraldic speak for three cats napping?


----------



## Reno (Oct 31, 2018)

I’ve had to go to Stuttgart for a freelance job for five weeks. I found a woman through a German cat sitting network to take Alfie for that time. I’ve only been away for a day and this morning I got a message that Alfie‘s run away. She lives on the ground floor and she left the bedroom window open, what a fucking idiot !  I’m on the first flight back to Berlin to find my cat. I think those who know us, know how much I love Alfie. Wish me luck, I’m heartbroken and still in shock.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## trabuquera (Oct 31, 2018)

Fingers crossed for you and Alfie Reno ... there's one woman who should not be a cat sitter ffs


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 31, 2018)

Reno said:


> I’ve had to go to Stuttgart for a freelance job for five weeks. I found a woman through a German cat sitting network to take Alfie for that time. I’ve only been away for a day and this morning I got a message that Alfie‘s run away. She lives on the ground floor and she left the bedroom window open, what a fucking idiot !  I’m on the first flight back to Berlin to find my cat. I think those who know us, know how much I love Alfie. Wish me luck, I’m heartbroken and still in shock.



Oh shit. 
Fingers crossed Alfie is found safe and sound.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 31, 2018)

Reno said:


> I’ve had to go to Stuttgart for a freelance job for five weeks. I found a woman through a German cat sitting network to take Alfie for that time. I’ve only been away for a day and this morning I got a message that Alfie‘s run away. She lives on the ground floor and she left the bedroom window open, what a fucking idiot !  I’m on the first flight back to Berlin to find my cat. I think those who know us, know how much I love Alfie. Wish me luck, I’m heartbroken and still in shock.




That is the main reason why i hate the idea of leaving my cats with anyone. I put them in a cattery. Left mine with a neighbour when my windows were being replaced by the council and they climbed out the idiots window and onto the scaffolding. I had to cycle back from work to get them back in.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 31, 2018)

((Reno)) hope you are reunited very soon x. 
Some people are fucking clueless


----------



## Reno (Oct 31, 2018)

The cat sitter women has had cats, so I thought she’d know what’s she’s doing. I went there straight from the airport and spent an hour looking for him, but he was last seen outside the flat in the early morning and it felt pointless. I’m going back there tonight on my bike. It will be quiet and maybe he’ll come out of his hiding place. He always comes when I call him at home. He is chipped, so there is that hope as well.

On Sunday I’ll have to go back to Stuttgart. I really need that job, I’m close to being broke. My supervisor was not only kind enough to give me the time off, he was also nice enough to lend me the money for the flight. It wasn’t cheap to get on that plane at the last moment. I cried all the way to Berlin on the plane (doing my best to hide it) and I haven’t cried over anything but a movie in decades. I’m fairly incapable to have a really close relationship with a human at this point of my life. Alfie is the creature who has made me the most happy over the last couple of decades.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 31, 2018)

Reno said:


> The cat sitter women has had cats, so I thought she’d know what’s she’s doing. I went there straight from the airport and spent an hour looking for him, but he was last seen outside the flat in the early morning and it felt pointless. I’m going back there tonight on my bike. It will be quiet and maybe he’ll come out of his hiding place. He always comes when I call him at home. He is chipped, so there is that hope as well.
> 
> On Sunday I’ll have to go back to Stuttgart. I really need that job, I’m close to being broke. My supervisor was not only kind enough to give me the time off, he was also nice enough to lend me the money for the flight. It wasn’t cheap to get on that plane at the last moment. I cried all the way to Berlin on the plane (doing my best to hide it) and I haven’t cried over anything but a movie in decades. I’m fairly incapable to have a really close relationship with a human at this point of my life. Alfie is the creature who has made me the most happy over the last couple of decades.





((((((((((Reno ))))))))))

Hoping Alfie shows up soon.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 31, 2018)

Oh no Reno what a nightmare  hope Alfie turns up safe and sound x


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm away tomorrow night, which I suspect will cause great sorrow, to be quickly followed by forgiveness/amnesia the moment I return.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 1, 2018)

Reno any luck?


----------



## Reno (Nov 1, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Reno any luck?


Nope. Last night I spent a couple of hours outside the inept flat sitter‘s house, hoping Alfie would come back, without luck. He returned every so often for a few hours after he first jumped out of the window but ran away every time she tried to catch him, because he doesn’t know her. It’s very suburban there, lots of gardens with hiding places which are inaccessible, so it’s impossible to find him. My only hope is that eventually he’ll approach someone when he gets hungry and cold and that they’ll take him somewhere they’ll read his chip. But he is very timid with strangers. On Sunday I’ll have to go back to Stuttgart for this job, then I’ll have to rely on friends in Berlin helping out, in case he turns up.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 1, 2018)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Reno


----------



## Me76 (Nov 1, 2018)

Come back quick Alfie.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 1, 2018)

((((((Reno)))))) and more importantly ((((((Alfie)))))) but also ((((((Reno))))))

Alfie is, without a shadow of a doubt, my favourite cat on Urban - when we read this both me and Mrs Voltz are now sick with worry and are both hoping that he comes home safe and sound after this latest adventure


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2018)

Oh Reno , I'm so sorry to read about Alfie  Is it worth putting posters up or an advert in the local paper do you think? What a fucking awful situation for you.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 1, 2018)

Any news about Alfie, Reno ?


----------



## Reno (Nov 1, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Oh Reno , I'm so sorry to read about Alfie  Is it worth putting posters up or an advert in the local paper do you think? What a fucking awful situation for you.


I’m just taking a lunch break from a search poster attack on that entire part of town. I’m doing everything I can to find him, it’s the only way I’m keeping above water. I’m still in shock, like I’m slightly paralysed and every move takes effort.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2018)

Is there no way to trace a tag at all?


----------



## Reno (Nov 1, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Is there no way to trace a tag at all?


It’s a chip, and no. He had a tag when he was an outdoor cat in London, but not since he’s become an indoor cat in Berlin. I wished I’d put a collar with a tag on him but I honestly didn’t think someone who is experienced with cats would be so stupid to leave a cat, who wants nothing more than to go home, unsupervised while airing a groundfloor bedroom. I’d forgotten the German obsession with airing flats, which appears to be all important. But she’s an elderly lady and I can’t give her too hard a time. She does feel really bad and does everything to help and I need her help.


----------



## Reno (Nov 1, 2018)

If I’m honest, it doesn’t look great. Most cats who are found are outdoor cats who go missing from their home. He’s never roamed in Berlin and he is totally lost in a part of Berlin far from where we live. He must be so scared.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2018)

come home safe, alfie

((((Reno))))


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2018)

Reno said:


> If I’m honest, it doesn’t look great. Most cats who are found are outdoor cats who go missing from their home. He’s never roamed in Berlin and he is totally lost in a part of Berlin far from where we live. He must be so scared.


Yes they are, but he is still a cat, and an intelligent one at that. Being such a handsome bugger, there's every chance someone is looking after him. Don't give up hope xxx


----------



## petee (Nov 1, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> what's the heraldic speak for three cats napping?



three kittehs dormant


----------



## petee (Nov 1, 2018)

(((Reno)))


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 1, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Yes they are, but he is still a cat, and an intelligent one at that. Being such a handsome bugger, there's every chance someone is looking after him. Don't give up hope xxx



And the fact he has a chip is positive. If anyone brings him to a vet surely they will be able to see who owns him...
It's only a day...
Also... how far from your home is the cat sitters place? Is there any way Alfie might just find a way home?

Eta...obviously no need to reply as you're up to your eyes trying to find him... 
Just giving some positive thoughts...


----------



## Reno (Nov 1, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> And the fact he has a chip is positive. If anyone brings him to a vet surely they will be able to see who owns him...
> It's only a day...
> Also... how far from your home is the cat sitters place? Is there any way Alfie might just find a way home?
> 
> ...


Just gotten back from plastering so many missing cat posters around Lichterfelde, I doubt anything of that part of Berlin is still visible.

It’s really quite far from where I live. It’s at the edge of Berlin and I live fairly central. It takes me an hour to get there by public transport or by bike. He would have to cross major roads and concrete jungles to get home. I hope he stays around there, it’s a leafy cluster of suburbia and at least it feels relatively safe. I hope he’ll seek help when he gets too hungry and cold and that they’ll take him to a vet who will read his chip. And sojourner is right, he is smarter than the average cat.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2018)

Absolutely gutted for you Reno, really hope he's back safe and sound soon. Stranger things have happened!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2018)

Reno said:


> Just gotten back from plastering so many missing cat posters around Lichterfelde, I doubt anything of that part of Berlin is still visible.
> 
> It’s really quite far from where I live. It’s at the edge of Berlin and I live fairly central. It takes me an hour to get there by public transport or by bike. He would have to cross major roads and concrete jungles to get home. I hope he stays around there, it’s a leafy cluster of suburbia and at least it feels relatively safe. I hope he’ll seek help when he gets too hungry and cold and that they’ll take him to a vet who will read his chip. And sojourner is right, he is smarter than the average cat.


Great that you've plastered them everywhere.  Anyone who sees him will know he's a well-looked-after cat and yeh, you would hope they would take him fairly soonish to get checked for a chip.  

Are there any internet boards or forums on social media connected to the area he was lost in? It'd be worth asking admin to 'sticky' a 'lost cat' post, or just keep asking on there.  Also do it for your own local area just in case he makes it back - it's really not unknown for them to travel big distances is it?


----------



## Reno (Nov 1, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Great that you've plastered them everywhere.  Anyone who sees him will know he's a well-looked-after cat and yeh, you would hope they would take him fairly soonish to get checked for a chip.
> 
> Are there any internet boards or forums on social media connected to the area he was lost in? It'd be worth asking admin to 'sticky' a 'lost cat' post, or just keep asking on there.  Also do it for your own local area just in case he makes it back - it's really not unknown for them to travel big distances is it?


The biggest one is the Lost Pets Berlin group. I requested to join as soon as he went lost and the request still hasn’t gone though.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 1, 2018)

Just a suggestion but it might be an idea to put something with Alfies and your scent outside the sitters window?
And some smelly food and if possible some cat litter used by Alfie.

Cats don't move too far and Alfie may be hiding nearby. 

Also...Cats are well known to have a homing sense. And if you can leave a window open at home maybe Alfie might be heading home. Even house cats have a homing instinct.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2018)

Reno said:


> The biggest one is the Lost Pets Berlin group. I requested to join as soon as he went lost and the request still hasn’t gone though.


That's shit.  I'd be private messaging them by now.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Just a suggestion but it might be an idea to put something with Alfies and your scent outside the sitters window?
> And some smelly food and if possible some cat litter used by Alfie.
> 
> Cats don't move too far and Alfie may be hiding nearby.
> ...


I think this is an excellent idea


----------



## Reno (Nov 1, 2018)

sojourner said:


> That's shit.  I'd be private messaging them by now.


It won’t let me.


----------



## Reno (Nov 1, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Just a suggestion but it might be an idea to put something with Alfies and your scent outside the sitters window?
> And some smelly food and if possible some cat litter used by Alfie.
> 
> Cats don't move too far and Alfie may be hiding nearby.
> ...


There is some of his cat litter and food outside and a pillow of his. Hopeless cat sitter lady does keep looking out for him. She kept seeing him for the first six hours, but he wouldn’t let her catch him and nothing since. I spent two hours lost night outside her flat, but no cat to be seen. I may go back tonight.

I live on the third floor, so in the unlikely case that he finds his way home, he can’t get in. I live in a large European apartment block. I’ll put a poster in the hall.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 1, 2018)

couldn't she entice with cat treats? frankly i dont know how you are keeping your cool with her, I would have called her fucking useless the moment I saw her.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 1, 2018)

Crossing all my fingers and toes for you Reno x


----------



## smmudge (Nov 1, 2018)

We have a probably cat related mystery.

I have a pile of clothes by my bed, you know between clean and dirty, ok for another wear.

Yesterday I saw my blue top had some dirt on it, only a little bit like a small twig, catkin like thing, I just thought I must have had it in my bag next to my shoes and it got dirty that way, and put it in the laundry bin.

This afternoon my wife gets home from work, and finds this on the floor

 

And my jeans and top have dirt and blood all over them, but the weird thing is all these little small round, half see-through papery or plastic like discs. 

 

 

They're kind of like some catkin thing, but I'm wondering if Dylan brought some creature in last night, then caught it today, killed it and ate it (the blood was pretty localised, not trailing off somewhere like he injured it but it escaped). So I'm wondering if these things are some part of an animal when it gets dismembered??


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 1, 2018)

Sure they're not fish scales


----------



## Reno (Nov 1, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> couldn't she entice with cat treats? frankly i dont know how you are keeping your cool with her, I would have called her fucking useless the moment I saw her.


Treats don't override a cat's fears of a person they don't know. She did everything she could to lure him back but Alfie wasn't having it. He hadn't bonded with that place and person, so he was terrified. The cat literally was out of the bag. I did yell at her after I got her message that Alfie's escaped because I couldn't believe how stupid she'd been to leave the window open. In the end I may need her on my side if I want my cat back and she feels pretty bad about it. Just not nearly as bad as me.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 1, 2018)

smmudge said:


> We have a probably cat related mystery.
> 
> I have a pile of clothes by my bed, you know between clean and dirty, ok for another wear.
> 
> ...



Dude they're your neighbours Koi Carp. You'll find a comedy head and tail fish xylophone somewhere


----------



## smmudge (Nov 1, 2018)

Ok yes having googled fish scrapers it does appear they are very much like fish scales. I have to say though this hasn't solved the mystery, only made it much more mysterious  I'm not sure any of our neighbours have ponds.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 1, 2018)

the discs are almost definitely fish scales but almost no fish from a shop / fishmongers will still have that much blood in it. So either your cat has been fishing and killing them live (impressive skills) or getting into a bin somewhere? OR it is possible that Dylan himself is injured, so if you haven't seen him since, try to check him over for anything like a torn ear / pad / bite on the neck etc. Also check for a smug smile and breath stinking of carp


----------



## smmudge (Nov 1, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> the discs are almost definitely fish scales but almost no fish from a shop / fishmongers will still have that much blood in it. So either your cat has been fishing and killing them live (impressive skills) or getting into a bin somewhere? OR it is possible that Dylan himself is injured, so if you haven't seen him since, try to check him over for anything like a torn ear / pad / bite on the neck etc. Also check for a smug smile and breath stinking of carp



That was my wife's first thought amid much panic so called him in and checked him over. Seems absolutely fine, no scratches or sign of injury. He had a wet chin though apparently 

I wonder if a bird maybe caught it, dropped half and Dylan had the rest.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2018)

smmudge said:


> That was my wife's first thought amid much panic so called him in and checked him over. Seems absolutely fine, no scratches or sign of injury. He had a wet chin though apparently
> 
> I wonder if a bird maybe caught it, dropped half and Dylan had the rest.



and i'd avoid any neighbours who have ponds for a few days...


----------



## oryx (Nov 1, 2018)

I really hope Alfie comes back OK, Reno.

Are there any Facebook or similar online forums in the cat sitter's neighbourhood? I mean ones which cover all sorts of stuff and that people read regularly, not just lost pet ones. There are quite a few where I live and people really do look out for people's missing pets.

ETA - I lost a cat a few years ago when we first moved and if I could have done one thing differently, this is what I'd have done.


----------



## Reno (Nov 2, 2018)

This morning the hapless catsitter called saying that a cat, which may have been Alfie, has been seen by a neighbour jumping over a fence outside her house at 6am. Now I’ve been here since 10am,. Just talked to the neighbour who is Polish and who doesn’t speak much German. He didn’t understand the word ginger and it was dark and I’ve seen two other cats since. May well have been another cat....


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 2, 2018)

Everything crossed that Alfie turns up today..


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 2, 2018)

Alfie come BACK! You are causing pan-European concern. Fingers crossed again Reno


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2018)

Reno said:


> This morning the hapless catsitter called saying that a cat, which may have been Alfie, has been seen by a neighbour jumping over a fence outside her house at 6am. Now I’ve been here since 10am,. Just talked to the neighbour who is Polish and who doesn’t speak much German. He didn’t understand the word ginger and it was dark and I’ve seen two other cats since. May well have been another cat....


Pull up a pic of Alfie on your phone and show them maybe?


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 2, 2018)

Rogue up on top of the cupboard while Chloe and Bella look on


----------



## Reno (Nov 3, 2018)

I went there at 5:45am today because he was possibly seen at 6am yesterday. No Alfie. I’m starting to loose hope and I’m thoroughly heartbroken. Tomorrow I have to head back to that job in Stuttgart I never wanted to do. What got me through that was that in December I’ll be back home and my cat is what made my flat my home. I feel I have nothing to look forward to.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## moose (Nov 3, 2018)

So sorry, Reno.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 3, 2018)

Solidarity heartbreak, Reno. Still keeping my fingers crossed for Alfie and for you and for a reunion.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 3, 2018)

Reno said:


> I went there at 5:45am today because he was possibly seen at 6am yesterday. No Alfie. I’m starting to loose hope and I’m thoroughly heartbroken. Tomorrow I have to head back to that job in Stuttgart I never wanted to do. What got me through that was that in December I’ll be back home and my cat is what made my flat my home. I feel I have nothing to look forward to.



Hope you get some good news soon Reno.
Can only image how stressful it is for you..
((Reno))


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2018)

Really sorry and sad to read about Alfie! have sent the pic of poster and link to my brother who's living in Berlin in vain hope they could help
Hoping for good news for you and Alfie


----------



## clicker (Nov 3, 2018)

Tinker feeling cosy.
 
George looking disdainfully from the table. 

Reno hope you hear good news soon.


----------



## petee (Nov 3, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Alfie come BACK! You are causing pan-European concern. Fingers crossed again Reno



trans-atlantic concern!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 3, 2018)

Been away in the sticks with no phone signal and was hoping for good news about Alfie on my return. 
Don't give up hope yet ((Reno) ) x


----------



## KatyF (Nov 3, 2018)

Really hope Alfie turns up soon. Everything firmly crossed.

Met this little guy today.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 3, 2018)

KatyF said:


> Really hope Alfie turns up soon. Everything firmly crossed.
> 
> Met this little guy today.View attachment 151589 View attachment 151590



Oh he is gorgeous


----------



## KatyF (Nov 3, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Oh he is gorgeous



He's an absolute dream! It's my friends workmates cat and we popped round to feed him today. He said that he might be nervous but he came straight up to and started playing! I'm a little bit in love.


----------



## vanya (Nov 3, 2018)

Best wishes Reno. Really upset to hear about Alfie's disappearance. The loss of a loved cat isn't a small thing. Hope Alfie comes home soon.


----------



## Chz (Nov 3, 2018)

Bernard showing how concerned he is by the fireworks.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 3, 2018)

Reno I can imagine your pain and I know it's not the same but I am feeling it too.

Alfie is the reason I have my Orson. He made me want a ginger cat and I was completely about aesthetics when we got cats last time. 

I can't think about life without my boy, and I know that Alfie is your mate and companion. 

I haven't given up hope though, please don't either.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 3, 2018)

Winter is Coming. Chloe joins the Nights King


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2018)

Molly recently (and most mornings!)


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2018)

close up of her claws!


----------



## RoryG (Nov 4, 2018)

We've had our cats four weeks. Going to let them out after tonight when there are no more fireworks. One of them - playful 2 yo, is the most content cat I've ever had. We've nicknamed it ASBO (and it came with the name Trouble) because it really is. Was at home within ten seconds. The other one (4 yo) still won't voluntarily be touched - she will when she's very hungry but is very skittish. 
They came from Cats Protection. Had been with an old lady who got ill and went into a hospital, and the two of them hadn't been fed for over a week when they were found. 
Are we taking a risk letting the second one out, do you think? I've had experience of skittish cats, but they come round in a week or two. 
I realise this isn't exactly the right thread, but I'm asking anyway.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2018)

And on Halloween, not impressed at lack of cat milk!


----------



## stavros (Nov 4, 2018)

RoryG said:


> We've had our cats four weeks. Going to let them out after tonight when there are no more fireworks.



You might want to wait until Tuesday, as tomorrow is the official Fireworks Night.

I had been thinking of keeping access to outside available, but Missy tore in through the cat flap a few minutes ago just after a big noise, so I've taken the precaution of getting the litter tray out and blocking the door.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 4, 2018)

ddraig said:


> And on Halloween, not impressed at lack of cat milk!
> View attachment 151663





Molly looks like a real character...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Molly looks like a real character...


oh she is! very much so


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 4, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 151695



Allo Tobytoes 
Looking very pensive there


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 4, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Allo Tobytoes
> Looking very pensive there


I was trying to entice him over to the sofa where I was sitting.  He was just about to settle himself into my partners seat.   And my partner was about to come turf him out 
So I was running my fingers across the cushion hoping he'd come and investigate.


----------



## vanya (Nov 5, 2018)

Ginger kitten loves his foster dad


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2018)

No news yet then Reno ?  Did you get accepted onto the Lost Cats of Berlin page yet?


----------



## Reno (Nov 5, 2018)

sojourner said:


> No news yet then Reno ?  Did you get accepted onto the Lost Cats of Berlin page yet?


If there is news, the whole world will know about it and Alfie's on every website and facebook goup for lost pets.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2018)

Reno said:


> If there is news, the whole world will know about it and Alfie's on every website and facebook goup for lost pets.


I thought that might be the case but thought I'd check just in case. There's still every chance he could turn up x


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 5, 2018)

Tom & Jinx are bored with being kept in


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2018)

stavros said:


> I had been thinking of keeping access to outside available, but Missy tore in through the cat flap a few minutes ago just after a big noise, so I've taken the precaution of getting the litter tray out and blocking the door.



I am fucking weak. After her dinner treat she usually goes straight outside for, I presume, either a dump or a leak. Upon seeing a shut door at that point last night she started howling and I caved in. She was back in a few minutes later and spent the evening on my lap.


----------



## Epona (Nov 6, 2018)

All fingers and toes are crossed here at our house for the safe return of Alfie - I had a bit of a cry just now imagining how I would feel if it were one of mine missing, you must be going through hell and I hope he turns up safe and sound soon xx


----------



## pesh (Nov 6, 2018)

we had to put our cat down yesterday. the house feels so fucking empty now


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2018)

pesh said:


> we had to put our cat down yesterday. the house feels so fucking empty now


Sorry to hear that man


----------



## petee (Nov 6, 2018)

so sorry pesh


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2018)

(((( pesh ))))


----------



## sojourner (Nov 6, 2018)

Awww, so sorry to hear that pesh


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 6, 2018)

pesh said:


> we had to put our cat down yesterday. the house feels so fucking empty now



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 6, 2018)

Sorry pesh, it's shit isn't it


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 6, 2018)

Sorry to hear this ((pesh)) x


----------



## oryx (Nov 6, 2018)

Sorry for your sad news pesh. I've been there a few times and it's awful.


----------



## pesh (Nov 7, 2018)

cheers all, he was an ace cat


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 7, 2018)

pesh said:


> cheers all, he was an ace cat


And handy with a multimeter?


----------



## pesh (Nov 7, 2018)

i think he was wiring up an electric blanket


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 7, 2018)

A rare photo of Molly and Toby together.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 7, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss pesh - that looks like a cat of decided character, who'd leave quite a hole behind in the fabric of your lives.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 7, 2018)

We got a new cat tree today


----------



## oryx (Nov 7, 2018)

How sweet!

I would love to get our two a smaller version of something like that, but knowing them they would ignore it and continue to use piles of clean laundry/stray shoeboxes as beds, and beating the crap out of each other/jumping on my desk and knocking things off as play.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 7, 2018)

oryx said:


> How sweet!
> 
> I would love to get our two a smaller version of something like that, but knowing them they would ignore it and continue to use piles of clean laundry/stray shoeboxes as beds, and beating the crap out of each other/jumping on my desk and knocking things off as play.


We started with a smaller one but with 6 cats we wanted to level up for them. I think having so many cats helps as they are always looking for new areas and places to sleep, scratch, play. Plus i think they consider the house theirs. Its like... ooo, what have the hairless ones got for us now


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 7, 2018)

This is where we got it BTW

https://cattree.uk


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 8, 2018)

Beautiful Molly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 8, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> This is where we got it BTW
> 
> https://cattree.uk


----------



## Epona (Nov 9, 2018)

pesh - I am very sorry for your loss   I love the photo you posted a bit up the page, he looked very handsome and a bit of a character.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 9, 2018)

Sorry for your loss pesh


----------



## Reno (Nov 9, 2018)

It’s now 10 days since Alfie escaped his pet sitter and I’m not in a good place.

What aggravates the situation is that the whole reason why I had to leave him with someone, is that I’ve had to take a job in Stuttgart and I’m not sure the job is going well either. When I was in Berlin last week to look for Alfie, I had friends to distract and cheer me up a little bit but now I go to work in the morning and go back to an Airbnb flat in the evening and all I have is to stress over work and worry over Alfie. I’m very low on money so I’m under pressure that the job is going well, but the job is far more difficult that anticipated and I’m not sure how to get through it. I’m two weeks into a five week freelance job and I’m terrified they’ll realise I’m not cutting it and that I’ll get fired and not paid. Looking for Alfie set me back financially as well, getting a return flight to Berlin on the day I found und out, easily could have gotten me to New York and back, an expense I would never have considered otherwise in my financially precarious state. The cat sitter who lost him feels just awful as well. She’s an elderly lady who meant well but I’ve really sed her memory is going which may explain why she left the window open.

Sometimes I wake up as early as 4am and of course the first thing my mind goes to is Alfie and then I can’t go back to sleep. I think of him purring and sitting on my chest and then where he may be now and how scared and distressed he must be if he is still alive. So sometimes I go to work after only a few hours of sleep and I can barely keep awake.

Many people can’t relate to the loss of a pet and don’t understand why I’m so upset. I’m a single middle aged man, I hung all my love on that cat, he is my family. I know that an animals life is not considered to have the same value as a humans but to me this loss is as bad as that of any human. He is a truly special cat as well, always gentle and friendly, he could never be replaced. Every day I was grateful that I get to live with this beautiful creature. I can’t remember the last time I cried this much.

Alfie was my greatest source of happiness just looking at him made my heart leap. I m not really asking much of life at this point of my life and now my greatest source of happiness is gone. People say there still is hope, but keeping hopeful is so painful because of the uncertainty.

It’s the start of another day and every day feels almost impossible to get through.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 9, 2018)

(((Reno))) I totally understand your connection to Alfie. I look at mine every day and my belly goes squiffy with love.

Don't give up hope, cats have definitely come back from worse. I hope the job gets better.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 9, 2018)

Really hope you have some good news soon. My wife and I send you virtual hugs.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 9, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 152071 It’s now 10 days since Alfie escaped his pet sitter and I’m not in a good place.
> 
> What aggravates the situation is that the whole reason why I had to leave him with someone, is that I’ve had to take a job in Stuttgart and I’m not sure the job is going well either. When I was in Berlin last week to look for Alfie, I had friends to distract and cheer me up a little bit but now I go to work in the morning and go back to an Airbnb flat in the evening and all I have is to stress over work and worry over Alfie. I’m very low on money so I’m under pressure that the job is going well, but the job is far more difficult that anticipated and I’m not sure how to get through it. I’m two weeks into a five week freelance job and I’m terrified they’ll realise I’m not cutting it and that I’ll get fired and not paid. Looking for Alfie set me back financially as well, getting a return flight to Berlin on the day I found und out, easily could have gotten me to New York and back, an expense I would never have considered otherwise in my financially precarious state. The cat sitter who lost him feels just awful as well. She’s an elderly lady who meant well but I’ve really sed her memory is going which may explain why she left the window open.
> 
> ...




Oh Reno  
Gutted for you. 
That is so rough. 
I know that hope is a double edged sword but try not to lose hope that Alfie is alive. 

Of course it's difficult to be trying to work in a new job with all of this emotional turmoil going on. Just try to hang in there and keep saying to yourself that even though you've not found Alfie yet, he is alive and will be reunited with you. He may not have moved far from the area the catsitter is living. 
And I think many people appreciate how close we get to our pets. How much they are loved and the big part they have in our lives. Try to talk to someone at work and if things are difficult ask for advice or help. 
Am hoping and praying (if that's ok ) that Alfie is found and reunited with you soon. 

(((((Reno )))))))


----------



## Poi E (Nov 9, 2018)

Must be a ginger thing


----------



## Epona (Nov 9, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Must be a ginger thing
> View attachment 152076



How does that TV stay upright?  Mine has to be bolted to the fucking wall so they can't tip it over and completely destructify it...


----------



## Epona (Nov 9, 2018)

Reno - lots of us here on this thread understand it.  We love our pets (cats or otherwise) and we know the pain and desperation you feel. We'd all feel it ourselves and we can all relate to it.  I feel so upset about what has happened with you and Alfie, it's just not right.  Look, if there is a TNR charity (Trap, Neuter, Release) near either the cat sitter's home or yours or some point between, could volunteers get some baited trap cages set up?  Plenty of cat charities (especially those that do TNR) have the equipment for this sort of thing.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh Reno , I'm so so sorry you're suffering so horribly. We all wish we could help in some way. If there's anything at all we can do, please let us know.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 9, 2018)

(((Reno))) hope he turns up soon


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 9, 2018)

Sending my good wishes to Reno, too. I keep coming back to this thread hoping for a Hurrah!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 9, 2018)

Schmetterling said:


> I keep coming back to this thread hoping for a Hurrah!


Same here. 
Is the woman still putting out food for Alfie Reno?


----------



## oryx (Nov 9, 2018)

Me too. So sorry to hear how it's affecting you Reno. I really hope he comes back - don't give up hope.


----------



## Reno (Nov 9, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Same here.
> Is the woman still putting out food for Alfie Reno?


She has for a week, but I’m not sure she does now. It usually gets eaten by the cat next door. There hasn’t been a sighting since last Thursday and that may not have been Alfie anyway. She has been looking for him day and night. It’s still been relatively mild, so he may still be able to last a while before he gets desperate enough to approach somebody.

I got a call today from a woman who thought she’d seen Alfie hanging around a house not far from where he escaped. I sent friends there, but it wasn’t him. Got my hopes up.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 9, 2018)

Reno said:


> She has for a week, but I’m not sure she does now. It usually gets eaten by the cat next door. There hasn’t been a sighting since last Thursday and that may not have been Alfie anyway. She has been looking for him day and night. It’s still been relatively mild
> 
> I got a call today from a woman who thought she’d seen Alfie hanging around a house not far from where he escaped. I sent friends there, but it wasn’t him. Got my hopes up.



Hope you get good news soon. 
People are looking out for Alfie by the sounds of it...and that's good.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 9, 2018)

Nuggets


----------



## cybershot (Nov 9, 2018)

Not sure if been posted previously but I love this cat on Twitter/insta who lives near Warwick uni, and does 2 mile walks around campus and sometimes doesn’t come home for a couple of days. 

Students and staff take photos of the cat to show the owner he’s safe and they even have a gps collar for him. The photos posted are great. 

This evening he’s had to be picked up from the economics dept and hasn’t been home for 2 days after being incarcerated indoors for 3 days during bonfire period. 

https://twitter.com/RolfatWarwick

https://instagram.com/rolfatwarwick


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 9, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Not sure if been posted previously but I love this cat on Twitter/insta who lives near Warwick uni, and does 2 mile walks around campus and sometimes doesn’t come home for a couple of days.
> 
> Students and staff take photos of the cat to show the owner he’s safe and they even have a gps collar for him. The photos posted are great.
> 
> ...


This makes me happy. Rolf is a legend


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 9, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 152071 It’s now 10 days since Alfie escaped his pet sitter and I’m not in a good place.
> 
> What aggravates the situation is that the whole reason why I had to leave him with someone, is that I’ve had to take a job in Stuttgart and I’m not sure the job is going well either. When I was in Berlin last week to look for Alfie, I had friends to distract and cheer me up a little bit but now I go to work in the morning and go back to an Airbnb flat in the evening and all I have is to stress over work and worry over Alfie. I’m very low on money so I’m under pressure that the job is going well, but the job is far more difficult that anticipated and I’m not sure how to get through it. I’m two weeks into a five week freelance job and I’m terrified they’ll realise I’m not cutting it and that I’ll get fired and not paid. Looking for Alfie set me back financially as well, getting a return flight to Berlin on the day I found und out, easily could have gotten me to New York and back, an expense I would never have considered otherwise in my financially precarious state. The cat sitter who lost him feels just awful as well. She’s an elderly lady who meant well but I’ve really sed her memory is going which may explain why she left the window open.
> 
> ...



What Epona said. 

We get it, we really do. Here's hoping that coming on here and offloading helps in some way.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 9, 2018)

Sorry about your news as well pesh. Again, we know.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 9, 2018)

So long since I've felt able to get onto this thread again.

Our very elderly cats died. They were 16 and 17 respectively (their ages are in death order  )  ... these major calamities   happened in mid-February and late-February.

It did us both in bigstyle, we've been devastated** about it most of this year  

Personally I was especially upset because I was in India in February when Spock (16) died ... from multiple tumours  
Wasn't great (after I got back) that I had to take Severn (17) to the vet for her last moments   

**OK, I said devastated, but any avoidance of devastation we managed, came from distractions.
So, we've achieved a (sort-of) sound and enjoyable 2018 too, summer and festivals help a lot ( ) )

But at times at least, we're both still feeling *very far* from right.
I dreamed about those cattens the other night!!!

And now, we're wanting more kits in our lives!!! 

Plans later


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Not sure if been posted previously but I love this cat on Twitter/insta who lives near Warwick uni, and does 2 mile walks around campus and sometimes doesn’t come home for a couple of days.
> 
> Students and staff take photos of the cat to show the owner he’s safe and they even have a gps collar for him. The photos posted are great.
> 
> ...




Awwww, it’s an a-CAT-demic


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 10, 2018)

Lil’ Bob hiding in the (faux) pelts of his larger cousins


----------



## Reno (Nov 10, 2018)

Hopeful news. Over the last couple of days have been two Alfie sightings, this time clearly identified as a ginger cat with a curly tail. He is still near the flat he ran away from. Only he runs away as soon as someone approaches him. So I think the only way to catch him is to set a trap. Anybody got experience with trapping cats and advice ?


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2018)

Ziggy wasn't too pleased with his trip to the vet for an injection...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 10, 2018)

Reno said:


> Hopeful news. Over the last couple of days have been two Alfie sightings, this time clearly identified as a ginger cat with a curly tail. He is still near the flat he ran away from. Only he runs away as soon as someone approaches him. So I think the only way to catch him is to set a trap. Anybody got experience with trapping cats and advice ?



no constructive advice, but hope it goes well


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 10, 2018)

Reno said:


> Hopeful news. Over the last couple of days have been two Alfie sightings, this time clearly identified as a ginger cat with a curly tail. He is still near the flat he ran away from. Only he runs away as soon as someone approaches him. So I think the only way to catch him is to set a trap. Anybody got experience with trapping cats and advice ?



No experience, but I think I would try finding a load of my clothes or bedding that really smelt of me and leave them outside the flat he escaped from (is there a garden? I don't recall).

Cats have a really good sense of smell IIRC, has to be worth a try. Also anything that smells of him, favourite blanket/bed.

Good luck, crossing everything for you.


----------



## Reno (Nov 10, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> No experience, but I think I would try finding a load of my clothes or bedding that really smelt of me and leave them outside the flat he escaped from (is there a garden? I don't recall).
> 
> Cats have a really good sense of smell IIRC, has to be worth a try. Also anything that smells of him, favourite blanket/bed.
> 
> Good luck, crossing everything for you.


His used litterbox, scratching post, favourite pillow, kitty nibbles and water all are outside the flat. That’s why he probably still hangs around.

I’ve only just read that you can borrow traps which cage animals from the local animal shelter. Unfortunately they aren’t open till Monday and then hapless cat sitter lady will have to put one up.

I feel so much better knowing that he’s alive and staying in that area. Lots of gardens, few roads, if he has to be outside, it feels reasonably safe there.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 10, 2018)

Awww


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2018)

Excellent news Reno I have no trapping advice to add, but I'm hopeful.  Literally every time I look on this thread I am hoping it is good Alfie news, and this is.!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 10, 2018)

Reno said:


> His used litterbox, scratching post, favourite pillow, kitty nibbles and water all are outside the flat. That’s why he probably still hangs around.
> 
> I’ve only just read that you can borrow traps which cage animals from the local animal shelter. Unfortunately they aren’t open till Monday and then hapless cat sitter lady will have to put one up.
> 
> I feel so much better knowing that he’s alive and staying in that area. Lots of gardens, few roads, if he has to be outside, it feels reasonably safe there.


When I was trying to catch the little kitten that escaped from the feral colony a local shelter offered me a cage. Luckily she followed me home (snow was bad at that point). If you can get your friends to pick one up and put something smelling of you as fucthest8 said. This is really good news Reno. I've been where you are years ago and the emotions are unbelievable. I'm going to enjoy a beer now. Come on Alfie x


----------



## Reno (Nov 10, 2018)

I too had a beer after the woman who spotted him called me


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 10, 2018)

Reno said:


> I too had a beer after the woman who spotted him called me


Fingers crossed for you Reno 
My heart broke for you when I read you'd lost your little one.  I really hope he is home soon.


----------



## clicker (Nov 10, 2018)

George standing in for Posh .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 10, 2018)

clicker said:


> View attachment 152211
> George standing in for Posh .


Probably bangs out a better tune as well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 10, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Awww
> 
> View attachment 152202



i think you followed the assembly instructions wrong...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 10, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i think you followed the assembly instructions wrong...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 11, 2018)

Reno said:


> His used litterbox, scratching post, favourite pillow, kitty nibbles and water all are outside the flat. That’s why he probably still hangs around.
> 
> I’ve only just read that you can borrow traps which cage animals from the local animal shelter. Unfortunately they aren’t open till Monday and then hapless cat sitter lady will have to put one up.
> 
> I feel so much better knowing that he’s alive and staying in that area. Lots of gardens, few roads, if he has to be outside, it feels reasonably safe there.



That's very positive news ... really happy for you Reno. 
TNR charities or local vets might help with a cage / trap? 
But it must be heartening knowing Alfie is feeding and still around the area. 
Fingers crossed he just gets caught now... and you two are reunited asap.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 11, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> Nuggets
> View attachment 152109 View attachment 152110 View attachment 152111 View attachment 152112




I've got black, black/white,  grey, tortoiseshell and splodge black and white but no ginger.


Miss my last ginger. Yours looks very self assured and centered.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Ziggy wasn't too pleased with his trip to the vet for an injection...




My 25 week old kitten now loves me, more than Cheesepig Junior A or Cheesepig Junior 1 or indeed Mrs Cheesepig,  because I took her to t'vet.

I think it was because I took her home.  Seen as the Saviour now.


I get kitten purrs. Worth the scratches and the £50.


----------



## Epona (Nov 11, 2018)

Reno said:


> Hopeful news. Over the last couple of days have been two Alfie sightings, this time clearly identified as a ginger cat with a curly tail. He is still near the flat he ran away from. Only he runs away as soon as someone approaches him. So I think the only way to catch him is to set a trap. Anybody got experience with trapping cats and advice ?



Oh ok that is really good that you think you have some positive sightings.

I have never used a baited cage trap myself, but I think the general gist of it is that you can borrow* (or possibly rent in terms of them glaring at you until you give a donation to help with their work) a cage trap and set it somewhere very near where he was last seen.  Bait it with something that smells strong like tuna then check the cage every half hour to hour to see whether an animal has been caught - if it is not the right animal, let it go.

It requires staying up to check it regularly during the night and checks at other times, dawn and dusk are the times when they are most active but you don't want to leave any animal trapped in a cage for long.  Don't have someone hover over it though, as it might put off a scared animal - just have someone check back every so often.


* The appropriate places to approach to borrow/rent such a thing would be an animal charity that deals with either strays/ferals or wildlife rescue.


----------



## Epona (Nov 11, 2018)

I've been looking up some advice from folks who trap cats for charity work (to neuter/spay ferals and give them a health check) and they reckon KFC is the mother of all foods in terms of luring cats into a cage trap.

You have to take the seasoning (which contains onion powder, cats shouldn't eat that as it can cause an immune related anaemia disorder) and skin off though, and remove any bones (cooked chicken bones can be dangerous to animals as they can splinter and cause intestinal damage).  But the flesh of a skinned and de-boned kfc or other similar deep fried chicken is thought to be one of the best incentives when luring a cat into a cage.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 11, 2018)

...so .... basically it's chicken then?
Most cats and dogs love cooked chicken. 


Reno...hope you and Alfie are reunited soon


----------



## Reno (Nov 11, 2018)

Alfie has never shown interest in human food. Whenever I tried to feed him cooked chicken, he looked at me like I’m a weirdo. Also, there are a few KFCs in the centre Berlin, but there isn’t a chicken shop on every corner like in London. It’s not big in Germany. He loves catnip though, so we’ll try that together with his favourite snacks.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 11, 2018)

Reno said:


> Alfie has never shown interest in human food. Whenever I tried to feed him cooked chicken, he looked at me like I’m a weirdo. Also, there are a few KFCs in the centre Berlin, but there isn’t a chicken shop on every corner like in London. It’s not big in Germany. He loves catnip though, so we’ll try that together with his favourite snacks.



Fingers, toes, arms, legs and eyes crossed for you and Alfie


----------



## Epona (Nov 11, 2018)

Reno said:


> Alfie has never shown interest in human food. Whenever I tried to feed him cooked chicken, he looked at me like I’m a weirdo. Also, there are a few KFCs in the centre Berlin, but there isn’t a chicken shop on every corner like in London. It’s not big in Germany. He loves catnip though, so we’ll try that together with his favourite snacks.



OK just thought I would suggest it - any one of mine would take my arm off for a bit of fried chicken, mackerel is another thing I cannot eat without them trying to climb me and nick it - actually smoked mackerel + cats was fairly terrifying.

Fingers crossed that you are reunited with Alfie soon, you are in my thoughts all the time, I just want your boy to be safe and back with you.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 11, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> I've got black, black/white,  grey, tortoiseshell and splodge black and white but no ginger.
> 
> 
> Miss my last ginger. Yours looks very self assured and centered.


We arent totally sure she isn't a fox  Blue is the only cat that really likes her. The others are standoffish to her but then she can be a bit of a dick. There is something a little bit different about her, she is full on!


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2018)

I found Missy in the back yard this afternoon ripping the guts out of a big pigeon. Normally she brings in her conquests, and fully intact, so this was a change. I'd have thought that she got it in the parking lot behind our house, although there were a lot of feathers in the yard, suggesting the murder was done there.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 11, 2018)

got one of those toy balls that light up when you bounce them.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2018)

We've got those and our cats hate them. They run a mile as soon as the light comes on


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 11, 2018)

my girls aren't too interested in it, tbh.


----------



## Epona (Nov 11, 2018)

I'd be worried that Radar would kill and eat it and then would glow a different colour every time he jumped anywhere...

(this post clearly not serious btw).


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2018)

Promising news Reno   Really glad to hear that!  Best of luck with the cat-trapping!


----------



## stavros (Nov 12, 2018)

Massive cuteness this evening. As I pick up Missy during one of her mental periods I can feel her heart beating ten to the dozen.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 12, 2018)

stavros said:


> Massive cuteness this evening. As I pick up Missy during one of her mental periods I can feel her heart beating ten to the dozen.


On a less cute note.. I got back from walking the dog and Milly was walking funny on her back legs. Thought, oh god what's up. As she walked past me, tail in the air I noticed she had a log half in half out. Went and got some kitchen roll to pull it out, lifted her tail and she jumped onto the windowsill which dislodged said log flinging it onto the window, slid down on to the pvc then the sill. I love my animals.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 12, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> On a less cute note.. I got back from walking the dog and Milly was walking funny on her back legs. Thought, oh god what's up. As she walked past me, tail in the air I noticed she had a log half in half out. Went and got some kitchen roll to pull it out, lifted her tail and she jumped onto the windowsill which dislodged said log flinging it onto the window, slid down on to the pvc then the sill. I love my animals.



He he


----------



## petee (Nov 12, 2018)

stavros said:


> Massive cuteness this evening. As I pick up Missy during one of her mental periods I can feel her heart beating ten to the dozen.



twenty to the dozen, surely.


----------



## komodo (Nov 12, 2018)

Smug git


----------



## Cloo (Nov 13, 2018)

I raise you Vastra looking like she should have a cigar and some port


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 13, 2018)

Dp


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 13, 2018)

Monty (the terrible cunt) went missing for 24 hours. I wasn't that concerned, but Mrs Cheese was very anxious. On his return she said she would get him a collar. I joked that he needed a tracker...and she took it seriously.

She ordered this GPS gizmo from Austria. Honestly, it didn't solve Mrs Cheese's anxiety, because the tracking map shows him wandering serious distances...over the stream, through building sites, etc.

Then he came home without it. Luckily, we found it in the building site, but it had been ripped off and needs replacing. The thing costs £60 or so and is insured.

Me and my big mouth  This is a waste of fucking time


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 13, 2018)

Lil’ Bob being unbearably cute..


----------



## Reno (Nov 13, 2018)

Guess who is back ? 

I‘ve ordered a trap from the local animal shelter. Within an hour of it being set up, Alfie was caught. Why didn’t I think of this earlier ? I’m still in Stuttgart, can’t wait to see him when I’m in Berlin this weekend.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 152420
> 
> Guess who is back ?
> 
> I‘ve ordered a trap from the local animal shelter. Within an hour of it being set up, Alfie was caught. Why didn’t I think of this earlier ? I’m still in Stuttgart, can’t wait to see him when I’m in Berlin this weekend.




Hurray !!!!!


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 152420
> 
> Guess who is back ?
> 
> I‘ve ordered a trap from the local animal shelter. Within an hour of it being set up, Alfie was caught. Why didn’t I think of this earlier ? I’m still in Stuttgart, can’t wait to see him when I’m in Berlin this weekend.



Quoting this so can like it again.

ETA: oh, I cannot like my own posts. Harrumph!


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 13, 2018)

komodo said:


> View attachment 152340 Smug git





Cloo said:


> I raise you Vastra looking like she should have a cigar and some portView attachment 152360


Some serious cattitude being shown by these two


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 13, 2018)

Yaaaaaaay and Yaaaaaaay. 
   
Im so happy for you Reno x


----------



## Reno (Nov 13, 2018)

Now he is back with the catsitter.  I really hope she won’t let him near an open window again. But she felt just terrible and she made it a 24/7 job getting him back, I think she’s learned her lesson. It’s just that she’s elderly and she is getting very absent minded.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 13, 2018)

.


Reno said:


> Now he is back with the catsitter.  I really hope she won’t let him near an open window again. But she felt just terrible and she made it a 24/7 job getting him back, I think she’s learned her lesson. It’s just that she’s elderly and she is getting very absent minded.


I think she will be guarding him day and night.
Only a few days to go Reno. Pics needed when you're back.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> Now he is back with the catsitter.  I really hope she won’t let him near an open window again. But she felt just terrible and she made it a 24/7 job getting him back, I think she’s learned her lesson. It’s just that she’s elderly and she is getting very absent minded.



Will you be home for good at the weekend? 
Or will Alfie need minding again next week?


----------



## Reno (Nov 13, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Will you be home for good at the weekend?
> Or will Alfie need minding again next week?


I’m only there for the weekend and then I’ll be in Stuttgart for another two weeks. Unless I get fired. I’ve been so unable to concentrate on the job thanks to the Alfie situation, I’m way behind.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2018)

That’s such good news Reno  x


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> I’m only there for the weekend and then I’ll be in Stuttgart for another two weeks. Unless I get fired. I’ve been so unable to concentrate on the job thanks to the Alfie situation, I’m way behind.



Yes, but the happiness will carry you through and give you extra oomph to catch up.


----------



## petee (Nov 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 152420
> 
> Guess who is back ?
> 
> I‘ve ordered a trap from the local animal shelter. Within an hour of it being set up, Alfie was caught. Why didn’t I think of this earlier ? I’m still in Stuttgart, can’t wait to see him when I’m in Berlin this weekend.



*WOO-HOO!!!!*


----------



## moose (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm so pleased for you both Reno and Alfie.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

Here he is, looking annoyed because I've woken him up.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 13, 2018)

Oh thank the stars (and the trap) Reno! Brilliant that charismatic gorgeous Alfie is back. I am so vicariously pleased it’s ridiculous


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2018)

Great news, Reno


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2018)

Tom


----------



## oryx (Nov 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 152420
> 
> Guess who is back ?
> 
> I‘ve ordered a trap from the local animal shelter. Within an hour of it being set up, Alfie was caught. Why didn’t I think of this earlier ? I’m still in Stuttgart, can’t wait to see him when I’m in Berlin this weekend.



What fantastic news! You must be so relieved.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 152420
> 
> Guess who is back ?
> 
> I‘ve ordered a trap from the local animal shelter. Within an hour of it being set up, Alfie was caught. Why didn’t I think of this earlier ? I’m still in Stuttgart, can’t wait to see him when I’m in Berlin this weekend.


Wow! and YAY and phew, such good news


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 13, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Tom
> 
> View attachment 152430



Oh my.......little paws.

Tom is a real cutie


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> Guess who is back ?


----------



## KatyF (Nov 14, 2018)

Reno said:


> Guess who is back ?



Oh I'm so pleased for you, I've actually just had a happy cry at my desk.

Delilah was super cute last night, I was in bed and a little upset about something. Even though I wasn't proper crying, she obviously sensed it and instead of sitting on my head like most nights, she got on the other pillow and just put her paw on me as if to say "it's ok, I'm here". So sweet.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2018)

Ah Reno I am absolutely delighted for you  Brilliant news. Enjoy your kitty cuddles this weekend.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2018)

Phewwwww!!! Ah Reno  - that's put a massive smile on my face, I'm so bloody relieved for you (both!). Awww


----------



## Chz (Nov 14, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 152420
> 
> Guess who is back ?
> 
> I‘ve ordered a trap from the local animal shelter. Within an hour of it being set up, Alfie was caught. Why didn’t I think of this earlier ? I’m still in Stuttgart, can’t wait to see him when I’m in Berlin this weekend.


 Fantastic!

Though my missus snuffed and said "See, he should have let us adopt him when he was moving." And I'd completely forgotten about that.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 14, 2018)

So happy Reno!!!  So so happy!!


----------



## Reno (Nov 14, 2018)

Alfie is still staying with the lady who lost him and I'm not going to be 100% happy till he's home. I hope she'll take extra care with the windows now after all the drama. She did everything she can to help find him and felt terrible about the whole thing, so I#ll have to assume she'll show some common sense.

On Friday night I'm flying to Berlin and I'm taking Alfie home on Saturday. I'll have to go back to Stuttgart on Sunday evening but a friend will stay in my flat with Alfie till I get back at the end of the month.


----------



## Manter (Nov 14, 2018)

Fab news Reno!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 14, 2018)

That must be a huge relief Reno,
Reno's friend


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2018)

You have HEAVILY emphasised about the windows though Reno ? I'd be leaving her in absolutely no doubt!

Much better idea to have him back home with a friend of yours though. Aww bless.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 14, 2018)

Really happy for Reno and Alfie


----------



## izz (Nov 15, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 152420
> 
> Guess who is back ?
> 
> I‘ve ordered a trap from the local animal shelter. Within an hour of it being set up, Alfie was caught. Why didn’t I think of this earlier ? I’m still in Stuttgart, can’t wait to see him when I’m in Berlin this weekend.


Thank fuck. I was avoiding this thread because I just couldn't bear it.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 15, 2018)

Ahhh Reno that's the best news ever! I've also been praying so much for Alfie's safe return, it must have been unbearable not knowing where he was. So happy for you  x


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 15, 2018)

I too am pleased for you - and Alfie - Reno.
Brightened my day considerably


----------



## vanya (Nov 15, 2018)

Congratulations Reno! That's wonderful news


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 15, 2018)

Reno both me and izz are delighted for you and Alfie - as mentioned above, we've both had this thread on ignore as it was just too saddening to have constant reminders

I trust that you're going to sit down with young Alfie and have a stern talk with him . . . but the stories he must have to tell


----------



## Reno (Nov 15, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> Reno both me and izz are delighted for you and Alfie - as mentioned above, we've both had this thread on ignore as it was just too saddening to have constant reminders
> 
> I trust that you're going to sit down with young Alfie and have a stern talk with him . . . but the stories he must have to tell


I'll be back in Berlin this weekend to take him home. From the photos his cat sitter has been sending, he looks remarkably good considering he's spent two weeks going feral. I think he found a hiding place nearby and there always was food and water out for him to lure him back, so it turned into a bit of a camping trip for Alfie. No stern talking, just cuddles till he's sick of it.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 15, 2018)

Reno said:


> I'll be back in Berlin this weekend to take him home. From the photos his cat sitter has been sending, he looks remarkably good considering he's spent two weeks going feral. I think he found a hiding place nearby and there always was food and water out for him to lure him back, so it turned into a bit of a camping trip for Alfie. No stern talking, just cuddles till he's sick of it.



Alfie's grand holiday 
Can't wait for the pics of him at home


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 15, 2018)

Reno said:


> . . .  just cuddles till he's sick of it.



You do realise that he's a rufty, tufty "street cat" now


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2018)

is now a good time to mention child-proof window locks, so you can lock a window open a few inches?

i invested in them when i lived with mogs - had opened the bedroom window, went downstairs, opened the curtains then thought "there's a kitty in the garden that looks one of my two...  oh bugger"

(fortunately he was only slightly bruised)


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 15, 2018)

Tum fluff and squishy beans. .   Prince Shafi


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 15, 2018)

Long milly.


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 152420
> 
> Guess who is back ?
> 
> I‘ve ordered a trap from the local animal shelter. Within an hour of it being set up, Alfie was caught. Why didn’t I think of this earlier ? I’m still in Stuttgart, can’t wait to see him when I’m in Berlin this weekend.



OH fantastic, I am so glad that worked, and I am absolutely over the moon for you and Alfie.  Give him a massive hug from me when you are back home with him next, or if he is not too keen on sudden hugs, a slow blink will be fine.

(((Reno and Alfie)))


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2018)

Oh also you will probably want to give him a worm and flea treatment once you are back from your stint working away!

I'm just delighted for you both


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is now a good time to mention child-proof window locks, so you can lock a window open a few inches?
> 
> i invested in them when i lived with mogs - had opened the bedroom window, went downstairs, opened the curtains then thought "there's a kitty in the garden that looks one of my two...  oh bugger"
> 
> (fortunately he was only slightly bruised)



My windows have a lock that means they can be locked open a few inches, either from the top or from the side.  Didn't stop my Radar managing to excitedly leap in the direction of a pigeon that he saw outside, and getting wedged half in and half out of the window.  I would not have thought the gap was big enough for his head to go through, but head and ribs made it out and he was trapped at the hips with his front half dangling outside and his rear end scrabbling frantically inside - he's a very quiet cat usually, but he let out a screech.

- I found it terrifying, he was trapped and struggling - 3 storeys above a concrete walkway, cats cannot survive every fall and that was too far - I had to grab a chair to stand on to reach him as he was stuck quite high up in the window (which was open from the top, and he was stuck about halfway down the V), I held onto his hind legs which were still indoors to stop him wriggling out while reaching out and lifting up his front half so I could pull him back in.

I was shaking for a couple of hours afterwards, and it scared him too, for about 6 months he wouldn't enter a room with an open window, even though I had blocked them off with a suitable gauge of wire mesh.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2018)

Epona said:


> Didn't stop my Radar managing to excitedly leap in the direction of a pigeon that he saw outside, and getting wedged half in and half out of the window.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2018)

Reno said:


> I'll be back in Berlin this weekend to take him home. From the photos his cat sitter has been sending, he looks remarkably good considering he's spent two weeks going feral. I think he found a hiding place nearby and there always was food and water out for him to lure him back, so it turned into a bit of a camping trip for Alfie. No stern talking, just cuddles till he's sick of it.


  can't like this post enough


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2018)

Yesterday as I was sitting on the sofa Mr. Kippers trotted past with that unmistakable swagger that means he has something in his mouth .

In this case a large mouse. I followed him into the front room preparing to usher him and his toy out. At which point he looked at me  and dropped the mouse, which understandably ran off sharpish.

He did try and find it  for 5 minutes until he got bored.

Mouse last seen peering into the sitting room at 11pm last night. 

We've put out a humane trap as our inhumane mouse trapper is so fucking useless


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2018)

blogger 'spitalfields life' has a piece today on a collection of photos of london kittehs in the late 40s / early 50s

Cockney Cats | Spitalfields Life


----------



## KatyF (Nov 16, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> blogger 'spitalfields life' has a piece today on a collection of photos of london kittehs in the late 40s / early 50s
> 
> Cockney Cats | Spitalfields Life



Excellent photos and excellent cats!

I bought my mate the London pub cats book last year for his birthday and I'm still waiting to go on a pub crawl and see them all!


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2018)

I was given an absolutely incredulous yelp as I got up earlier, evicting Missy from my lap. How the fuck dare I?


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 16, 2018)

stavros said:


> I was given an absolutely incredulous yelp as I got up earlier, evicting Missy from my lap. How the fuck dare I?



My late loancat used to heave a deep sigh and then let out a sort of grumbling/disappointed/heartbroken "Aaaaooouhww" whenever I did that, which sounded *exactly* like Alan Bennett expressing disapproval. The cat had no connection to Yorkshire but it was bloody uncanny.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 17, 2018)

Tom is fiercely guarding his new box home with vinyl picket fence


----------



## Reno (Nov 17, 2018)

My boy is home, considerably more skinny than when I last saw him but looking healthy. He’s currently pacing around the flat, purring happily and then having a test lie down every so often. Thank fuck that is over and done with !


----------



## Reno (Nov 17, 2018)

..and he’s smelling of cigarettes!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2018)

yay


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 17, 2018)

Reno said:


> My boy is home, considerably more skinny than when I last saw him but looking healthy. He’s currently pacing around the flat, purring happily and then having a test lie down every so often. Thank fuck that is over and done with !
> 
> View attachment 152768




Great to see him back... 
And I'm sure you're very very happy


----------



## oryx (Nov 17, 2018)

Reno said:


> My boy is home, considerably more skinny than when I last saw him but looking healthy. He’s currently pacing around the flat, purring happily and then having a test lie down every so often. Thank fuck that is over and done with !
> 
> View attachment 152768



Lovely pic. So glad you're reunited.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 17, 2018)

Reno said:


> ..and he’s smelling of cigarettes!





High Voltage said:


> You do realise that he's a rufty, tufty "street cat" now



He's started smoking whilst "on the lamb"

Check he hasn't got any tattoos or piercings


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 17, 2018)

Great to see Alfie back home


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 17, 2018)

Not enough emojis in the world to express my happiness at seeing Alfie back in his home environment. He does have the face of a cat who's seen a few things on the streets though... looks more worldly wise, for sure. Hope you have a weekend full of snuggle time with him Reno.


----------



## clicker (Nov 17, 2018)

Tinker of the amazing whiskers . 
 
George of the battle scarred ear .


----------



## Me76 (Nov 17, 2018)

Reno said:


> My boy is home, considerably more skinny than when I last saw him but looking healthy. He’s currently pacing around the flat, purring happily and then having a test lie down every so often. Thank fuck that is over and done with !
> 
> View attachment 152768


So happy, so so happy


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2018)

clicker said:


> View attachment 152805
> Tinker of the amazing whiskers .
> View attachment 152806
> George of the battle scarred ear .



Tinker's whiskers are completely amazing!  They are a totally different colour than most of the rest of his face, which really makes them stand out - that is some awesome whiskerage   Love it 
George is cute


----------



## Reno (Nov 18, 2018)

It’s been an exhausting three weeks. I’m off to Stuttgart this evening to go back to work tomorrow, but at least I’ll know Alfie will be safe.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 18, 2018)

Had Karl on my lap for the first time last night  I've been using treats/human food and putting it on my lap for them to come and grab and I've kept the heating off so I'm the warmest thing in the house and I think that's paid off - Rosa and Frida next hopefully! Shame I couldn't reach the treats whilst he was sat there but the barrier has been broken and now he knows what a warm, soft place my lap is I'm sure he'll be back.

 

Can't remember when I last updated generally but Rosa and Karl have fully worked out how to use the catflap and are in and out all day. Frida has worked out how to get out of the catflap, but hasn't come back in yet. I'm not sure if she doesn't understand that she can come back in that way (surely she must as she goes out, and she's seen Rosa come in at least twice, and I'm sure her and karl worked out how to use the catflap after seeing rosa do it), if she's unable to push herself through - on the inside I made a step to help them but it's further up to the catflap from the outside so she might not be able to get her paws and head in or something, I don't know, I would have thought she could do it, cats are very agile, but she hasn't. Final possibility is that she's lazy and I'm not helping by letting her back in the door.
I'm definitely going to not let her in through the door again (unless the weather is really bad), I've tried propping the catflap open slightly and having treats there on the inside for her but either she comes straight through when I open the flap to put the prop in place so I don't have time, or one of the kittens appears and eats the treats!


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2018)

Reno said:


> It’s been an exhausting three weeks. I’m off to Stuttgart this evening to go back to work tomorrow, but at least I’ll know Alfie will be safe.
> 
> View attachment 152850



So very very pleased to see Alfie back at home all relaxed like nothing ever happened.  He's a lovely gorgeous cat.  Might sound stupid because he is not mine, but I was worried for him and upset about the thought of him being missing, I am so glad that he is back home.


----------



## clicker (Nov 18, 2018)

Tinker in his hidey window.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 18, 2018)

Reno said:


> It’s been an exhausting three weeks. I’m off to Stuttgart this evening to go back to work tomorrow, but at least I’ll know Alfie will be safe.
> 
> View attachment 152850



So, is it still too early for ‘Best check your shoes for a few weeks.’ type jokes?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 18, 2018)

clicker said:


> View attachment 152921
> Tinker in his hidey window.



Aww ....lovely


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 18, 2018)

Reno said:


> It’s been an exhausting three weeks. I’m off to Stuttgart this evening to go back to work tomorrow, but at least I’ll know Alfie will be safe.
> 
> View attachment 152850



Alfie looks perfectly happy and relaxed.. that is great to see.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 18, 2018)

treating the girls to a warm radiator which they are presently enjoying:


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2018)

My parents are visiting next week, with their dog. Apparently, the dog's OK with cats, but I have no idea how Missy's going to react to having something like that in her house. I suspect she'll just go upstairs to sleep, but then again she could get very angry and hissy.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 18, 2018)

Cosy cat


----------



## oryx (Nov 18, 2018)

Not to say I'm over-invested in this thread or anything, but I heard the song 'Alfie' on the radio this afternoon and all I could think of was Reno's cat.


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2018)

I was called whatever feline for "cunt" is very loudly earlier, as I spoilt an otherwise very agreeable lap session by bringing out the flea drops. Truly, you've never seen terror and anger like I have to experience every month.


----------



## oryx (Nov 19, 2018)

stavros said:


> I was called whatever feline for "cunt" is very loudly earlier



 Next door's cat once definitely  told me to f*** off once when I tried to shoo him out of our garden.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 19, 2018)

you never really know what cat swearing sound like until you have to give a kitty a bath...


----------



## Epona (Nov 19, 2018)

stavros said:


> I was called whatever feline for "cunt" is very loudly earlier, as I spoilt an otherwise very agreeable lap session by bringing out the flea drops. Truly, you've never seen terror and anger like I have to experience every month.



My Oris have foul mouths - Siamese/Ori cats do not hold back when they have something to say - the slightest displeasure is met with growly cat swearing and glares   It's one of the reasons I love the breed so much, opinionated little gits   (Unfortunately it does give them a reputation for being occasionally grumpy, but really they are all mouth and no trousers!)


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 20, 2018)

bella chillin:


----------



## Chz (Nov 20, 2018)

Epona said:


> My Oris have foul mouths - Siamese/Ori cats do not hold back when they have something to say - the slightest displeasure is met with growly cat swearing and glares   It's one of the reasons I love the breed so much, opinionated little gits   (Unfortunately it does give them a reputation for being occasionally grumpy, but really they are all mouth and no trousers!)


It's very much endearing and annoying at the same time. A friend once bought a Burmese on the promise that they were quiet cats. Hah! Well not that one, at any rate. The Siamese looked like he wanted him to shut up. I prefer how our moggie has decided to talk in trills instead of Siamese yowling.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2018)

Aww, fantastic photos of Alfie, Reno 

I'm gonna have to take some photies of my two for this thread I think.  I recently washed two old cat beds that they weren't using, and have started putting them on the couch in the daytime and when we go to bed, and they're straight in them. Sooo cute.

Less cute is that I've gone and ordered a new couch cos ours is fucked and making my back ache worse. It's faux suede   Why the fuck did I do that?   Gonna have to spend a fortune on anti-scratch shit now


----------



## WWWeed (Nov 20, 2018)

stavros said:


> I was called whatever feline for "cunt" is very loudly earlier, as I spoilt an otherwise very agreeable lap session by bringing out the flea drops. Truly, you've never seen terror and anger like I have to experience every month.


You may want to give the three monthly ones ago. Less stress for you and the cat plus it seems to be more effective than the monthly as it seems to do a better job of stopping the breeding cycles. Everyone I know that is using them has told me they are a massive improvement over the monthly ones. They do cost a bit more per dose but I think they work out less when you factor having to do the other type each month.


----------



## moose (Nov 20, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> bella chillin:


She looks a bit happier in there than Stan does in his  Fits her better, too


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 20, 2018)

moose said:


> She looks a bit happier in there than Stan does in his  Fits her better, too
> 
> View attachment 153119



they are great. i've got three. one under the bed which rogue uses at night to sleep when the lights go off. two in the living room. I even got one for my neighbour to give to his cat who is now with his sister.


----------



## clicker (Nov 20, 2018)

Gentle George just chilling as Tinker defies gravity.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 21, 2018)

received in post today. got rogue to test it out. she wasn't happy at all


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 21, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> received in post today. got rogue to test it out. she wasn't happy at all


Space cat


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 21, 2018)

This doesn't happen often with out them eating.. 6 cat bonanza


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 21, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> received in post today. got rogue to test it out. she wasn't happy at all


is that a space pod for cats?


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 21, 2018)

Lester spends all night sleeping on me now - it must be winter.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 22, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 153226


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 22, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 153226



That's great ..


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 22, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 153226



brilliant. i might have a go myself with it next to the astronaut:

Astronaut Wallpaper High Quality Resolution Beautiful Moon Landing Looks Great for Oled Pinterest - Image Wallpapers


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 22, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> is that a space pod for cats?



yep.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 22, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 153226



pt, can you do this in higher resolution? this really looks amazing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 22, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> pt, can you do this in higher resolution? this really looks amazing



will try again this evening


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 22, 2018)

my attempt:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 22, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> my attempt:


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 22, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> my attempt:


what about one in orbit with the cat looking down at earth - i'd do it but it's beyond my skills!


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 22, 2018)

that's actually good idea


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> my attempt:



fake as FUCK!!111
There's no shadow from the cat pod, and you can see the reflection of the camera flash in the pod window. Everyone knows light doesn't reflect in zero gravity. WAKE the FUCK up sheeple.


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2018)

WWWeed said:


> You may want to give the three monthly ones ago. Less stress for you and the cat plus it seems to be more effective than the monthly as it seems to do a better job of stopping the breeding cycles. Everyone I know that is using them has told me they are a massive improvement over the monthly ones. They do cost a bit more per dose but I think they work out less when you factor having to do the other type each month.



I'll mention it to the vet when she goes for her checkup, see what he says.

Oddly, she doesn't seem to mind being poked around by him. I can only presume it's the novelty of being in a new space.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2018)

_Ahem_, and on a lighter note...

"Am I cone now? Thought I was laundry...."  /


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 22, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> pt, can you do this in higher resolution? this really looks amazing



couldn't improve on the previous image, as the background picture was quite small to start with.

how about this?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 22, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> couldn't improve on the previous image, as the background picture was quite small to start with.
> 
> how about this?
> 
> View attachment 153332


Can you put it in the air with boosters below?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> couldn't improve on the previous image, as the background picture was quite small to start with.
> 
> how about this?
> 
> View attachment 153332


How about some lens flare?


----------



## Celyn (Nov 22, 2018)

Reno said:


> ..and he’s smelling of cigarettes!


But he is gorgeous though.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 22, 2018)

stavros said:


> ... Truly, you've never seen terror and anger like I have to experience every month.


Not quite sure about that. Not entirely. That menstruating thing ...


----------



## Celyn (Nov 22, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> This doesn't happen often with out them eating.. 6 cat bonanza
> 
> View attachment 153221


Oh! Fantastic.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 22, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 153226


Giant leap for mogkind.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 22, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> brilliant. i might have a go myself with it next to the astronaut:
> 
> Astronaut Wallpaper High Quality Resolution Beautiful Moon Landing Looks Great for Oled Pinterest - Image Wallpapers


Incomparably wonderful.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 23, 2018)

My little bundle of Toby toes cuteness!


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 23, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> _Ahem_, and on a lighter note...
> 
> "Am I cone now? Thought I was laundry...."  /
> 
> View attachment 153327



so so cute


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 23, 2018)

HMV Cat

 

Feel bad leaving him


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2018)

looking cute and miffed at same time!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2018)

Molly scruffcat update - not nearly as scruffy anymore!, we cut most of her dreads off bit by bit and she is almost smooth and able to groom herself more 
there's still a few little ones and some on her belly we can't go near but much much better than before


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2018)

Radar is currently overgrooming worse than ever, his thighs and lower abdomen are bald right now.

I don't know what to do about it.  We've been through hell over the last year with his health.  He is due for his annual checkup in a couple of weeks.

He has overgroomed since he was a kitten, and has various allergies.  But it is unusual for it to be this bad.


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2018)

I popped into the vet this morning to get some stuff for Missy. There were two dogs there and three owners with baskets, I presume containing cats. As I waited in line, I heard a rumble and it took me a few seconds to realise that, despite the cage, the strange place, and the smell of dogs and other cats, one of them was purring very loudly. His servants told me he's always like that.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## oryx (Nov 24, 2018)

Epona said:


> Radar is currently overgrooming worse than ever, his thighs and lower abdomen are bald right now.
> 
> I don't know what to do about it.  We've been through hell over the last year with his health.  He is due for his annual checkup in a couple of weeks.
> 
> He has overgroomed since he was a kitten, and has various allergies.  But it is unusual for it to be this bad.



We have the same issue with our Paddy, although he hasn't had Radar's health problems. Nearly bald inner back legs and lower abdomen. He's started on the outside of his hips as well.

We took him for his annual health check a month or so ago and all was fine - the vet couldn't see any skin problems or other issues, like arthritis.

I keep trying to feed him Zylkene as I think it is psychological stress but I don't know where from. He's an ex-stray and a bit troubled underneath although he appears happy and friendly on the surface.

Good luck with Radar.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2018)

Two days of rain and wind and the 3 kitty's are restless. Cat bed on the floor, cat tunnel the other side of the room? . Bangs, clangs and hisses. I sprinkled catnip on toys, in the tunnel and all over the rug. Cue rolling about and a love in. Cat room is now like the hacienda. The dog has finally gone thank fuck for that and gone to sleep.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 25, 2018)

He likes it under the chin, does Mr. Stripes.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2018)

Everytime I go the loo! 
Milly wants the sink tap on and Charlie waits for the bath plughole to gurgle when I flush the bog.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 25, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Everytime I go the loo!
> Milly wants the sink tap on and Charlie waits for the bath plughole to gurgle when I flush the bog.
> View attachment 153589




Aww they're so cute...


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2018)

Milly Scarface


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2018)

Why wrestle with just a sock when you can have a chair leg as well?


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2018)

After the above and the visit of the parent's dog (she went outside and stared at it from the fence as it barked its head off inside), one needs to rest:


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2018)

Molly is not eating or drinking and we're worried 
She had been under bed for almost 2 days not coming downstairs to eat or drink or poo even
She has peed in the litter tray upstairs by the looks of it
We had to get her out from underneath the bed to check her out, seemed dazed but eventually hissed at being handled
Brought her downstairs and she has still not eaten or drank any water, she has walked a bit and managed to jump up onto a pouffe and stayed there for the last almost 5 hours
Any advice? How long would you leave before taking to vet?
thanks


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 27, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Molly is not eating or drinking and we're worried
> She had been under bed for almost 2 days not coming downstairs to eat or drink or poo even
> She has peed in the litter tray upstairs by the looks of it
> We had to get her out from underneath the bed to check her out, seemed dazed but eventually hissed at being handled
> ...



doesn't sound good

is she usually ok with being handled?

does your vets' do the option of talking to vet / vet nurse on the phone before taking kitty along?

get well soon, molly


----------



## ddraig (Nov 27, 2018)

No she isn't usually ok with being handled, stroked sometimes but not handled
Not sure, not tried that with the vets

thanks


----------



## petee (Nov 27, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Any advice? How long would you leave before taking to vet?



none, tbh. not eating is not a good sign.
i'd call them tomorrow (i think it's 12 m over there).


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2018)

There are some times when you just have to say fuck what your cat likes or doesn't like, they need the vet, and you have to bundle them up and put them in a carrier and take them to the vet, pronto - this sounds like one of those times.  And I would take her to the vet in the earliest appointment they can give you. Not drinking or eating is very serious within as little as 48 hours, cats cannot go long without food before going into liver failure. Good luck to you and Molly.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2018)

Sonic usually has his claws trimmed at the vet, but I do it at home when I am able - he doesn't half make a fuss though.

Radar will happily be held while having all his claws trimmed.  Jakey will happily be held for one paw at a time trimming, then wriggles a bit so we take a break - I do a few claws at a time on a rota and he isn't bothered.  

Sonic goes off like some sort of air raid siren if I trim one claw... 

"MmmmmmrrrrrrrreeeeeEEEEEEEOOOOOOOWWWWAAAAAA" and the little bugger nipped me too (he also really really loves me, that doesn't change, once the pedicure is over he still loves me).  Got one of his front paws done, wish me luck for tomorrow doing the other one.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 28, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Molly is not eating or drinking and we're worried
> She had been under bed for almost 2 days not coming downstairs to eat or drink or poo even
> She has peed in the litter tray upstairs by the looks of it
> We had to get her out from underneath the bed to check her out, seemed dazed but eventually hissed at being handled
> ...



I'd go along with others suggestion to bring her to the vet asap.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks all
She had done a weird very thin long poo last night and was then drinking a fair bit of water
I was watching her to see if she would eat and didn't, kept lioklooat her food then drinking more water over and over.
Put some fresh food out for her and she has eaten some 
Made it up the stairs and back down this morning so hopeful she is fine/on the mend
Will be going to vets if no improvement or happens again


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 28, 2018)

Despite all expectations to the contrary - FiFi has "mistress'd" her auto-cat feeder

She's a bit of a grazer when it comes to feeding - which suited the boys down to the ground - now I can put down her fair share of food safe in the knowledge that she's the one eating it and not The Tubby Brothers


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Thanks all
> She had done a weird very thin long poo last night and was then drinking a fair bit of water
> I was watching her to see if she would eat and didn't, kept lioklooat her food then drinking more water over and over.
> Put some fresh food out for her and she has eaten some
> ...



Please take her to see a vet tomorrow - a weird long poo is indicative of a possible bowel obstruction - if it was the only thing in isolation then I'd be tempted to say see if it happens again, but with the other things you have said, I heartily recommend a vet visit asap.  You know all too well that you have the life of another being in your hands (when I say that, I don't mean to make light of it btw - it can be a terrifying responsibility).


----------



## clicker (Nov 28, 2018)

George mulling over life.
 
Tinker wishing George would stop mulling and just cuddle up on the blanket.


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2018)

Epona said:


> Please take her to see a vet tomorrow - a weird long poo is indicative of a possible bowel obstruction - if it was the only thing in isolation then I'd be tempted to say see if it happens again, but with the other things you have said, I heartily recommend a vet visit asap.  You know all too well that you have the life of another being in your hands (when I say that, I don't mean to make light of it btw - it can be a terrifying responsibility).


I'd agree with that. Cats do their best to hide any illness. It's an evolutionary thing, cats are relatively small, vulnerable creatures out in the wild and they can't let on about any weakness. So she may be worse than she looks right now.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 28, 2018)

yeah, also the not-moving and water-drinking routine sounds a bit off and can be a sign of kidney problems or diabetes (notoriously common in cats) so I think Madam Scruffcat might need to be taken for a quick check.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 28, 2018)

when you're bored at work and decide to turn your girls into superheros in between calls:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 28, 2018)

How's scruffcat ddraig?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 28, 2018)

Epona said:


> Please take her to see a vet tomorrow - a weird long poo is indicative of a possible bowel obstruction - if it was the only thing in isolation then I'd be tempted to say see if it happens again, but with the other things you have said, I heartily recommend a vet visit asap.  You know all too well that you have the life of another being in your hands (when I say that, I don't mean to make light of it btw - it can be a terrifying responsibility).


I will try, she's hiding under the bed again, not sure she has eaten much
I know I have the life of another being in my/our hands and we are very concerned
Not to make light of it, are you a vegi/vegan?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 28, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> How's scruffcat ddraig?


quiet and lack of brrs which she always greets with
going to speak to partner and work out how to get to vets tomorrow
thanks


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 28, 2018)

ddraig said:


> quiet and lack of brrs which she always greets with
> going to speak to partner and work out how to get to vets tomorrow
> thanks



Is it a quite a distance away? I think you need to make the app and then try and get there at the earliest. ((scruffcat)) x


----------



## ddraig (Nov 28, 2018)

It is a few miles away and I don't have use of a car
I will ask if someone can give me a lift or otherwise get a bus/cab


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 28, 2018)

ddraig said:


> I will try, she's hiding under the bed again, not sure she has eaten much
> I know I have the life of another being in my/our hands and we are very concerned
> Not to make light of it, are you a vegi/vegan?



Hope things improve soon...and you can get to the vets if needed.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 28, 2018)

Tempted her with some different food which she wolfed down, she is looking quite bloated tho so Epona probably correct
vets tomorrow!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 28, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Tempted her with some different food which she wolfed down, she is looking quite bloated tho so Epona probably correct
> vets tomorrow!


Do let us know how you get on at the vets. ((scruffcat)) x


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2018)

Molly has been to vet this morning and had check up, vet said kidney and liver seem ok but there is something which is probably poo
ok to give her different cat food and cat milk (as on hills prescription) and keep eye on her if nothing improved to take her back next week
And to watch if she is straining, vet wants to see pic of thin long poo too and for us to look out if any more
Molly seems better today and did eat the new food she isn't usually allowed to have. 
I was a bit surprised to hear the take her back in a week, apparently vet didn't want to give laxative yet but will next week if no improvement


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 29, 2018)

Lord Buckethead surveys his kingdom from his cell during house arrest


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2018)

but  at sitting on mixer and so close to deck and vinyl!!


----------



## binka (Nov 29, 2018)

Cat people I would like your opinions on this:

My boss has a cat that for months now has been shitting on the kitchen floor instead of in the litter tray, it's 10+ years old and had never done this previously. They've tried all sorts of things to stop it but nothing works. Anyway this isn't what I'm asking about.

At work today he read from an email he'd received from someone who had spoken to and was quoting from an ''cat behaviour expert" and this expert reckons cats are incapable of acts of revenge as their brains are too small and not evolved enough to harbour such complex ideas.

My immediate thought was this is bollocks and cats certainly do seek vengeance when wronged.

So what do you think?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 29, 2018)

ddraig said:


> but  at sitting on mixer and so close to deck and vinyl!!


I feel bad for telling him off when he's like this 

He's also been sat on the dining table (not allowed) and my housemate let him sit on the kitchen worktops once


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 29, 2018)

binka said:


> Cat people I would like your opinions on this:
> 
> My boss has a cat that for months now has been shitting on the kitchen floor instead of in the litter tray, it's 10+ years old and had never done this previously. They've tried all sorts of things to stopsit top nothing seems to work. Anyway this isn't what I'm asking about.
> 
> ...


Cat expert is right.

Cats are stupid, they just _seem _like they're arseholes sometimes.

Things that might be wrong:

Change of circumstances - have they moved? Have they got a new cat? etc

UTI - Cats, especially male cats, get urinary infections a lot. When they do, they might not use the litter tray as before

Have they been a bit slack in cleaning the litter? Cats are fussy and like to shit where it's clean. If the litter tray is too dirty, they'll find a cleaner spot...like the corner of your room/wardrobe/etc


----------



## binka (Nov 29, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Cat expert is right.
> 
> Cats are stupid, they just _seem _like they're arseholes something.
> 
> ...


Thanks but I'm not really bothered about trying to solve his shitting cat problem, he's spoken to everyone and bought and done everything they suggested. I'm more interested in whether cats can be motivated by revenge or if they're just a bit thick like you say?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 29, 2018)

binka said:


> Thanks but I'm not really bothered about trying to solve his shitting cat problem, he's spoken to everyone and bought and done everything they suggested. I'm more interested in whether cats can be motivated by revenge or if they're just a bit thick like you say?


Cats are thick.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 29, 2018)

Magpies are cleverer than cats.

Cats have 250m neurons in the brain. Around the same as a starling.

Humans have 16bn.


----------



## Reno (Nov 29, 2018)

binka said:


> Cat people I would like your opinions on this:
> 
> My boss has a cat that for months now has been shitting on the kitchen floor instead of in the litter tray, it's 10+ years old and had never done this previously. They've tried all sorts of things to stop it but nothing works. Anyway this isn't what I'm asking about.
> 
> ...


A concept like vengeance is far too complex for a cat. For that they would need to have a sense of doing wrong, which they don’t have either. That’s  why punishing a cat is counterproductive. 

The cat is more likely to be sick or not happy with the toilet arrangement. Or it simply discovered that’s where it likes to have a shit now. My cat recently discovered that he only likes to drink water from a green watering can.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 29, 2018)

Reno said:


> . . .  My cat recently discovered that he only likes to drink water from a green watering can.



You have no idea how delighted it makes me and Mrs Voltz feel that you can now once again post this about Alfie


----------



## Reno (Nov 29, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> You have no idea how delighted it makes me and Mrs Voltz feel that you can now once again post this about Alfie



Me too !


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 29, 2018)

binka said:


> Thanks but I'm not really bothered about trying to solve his shitting cat problem, he's spoken to everyone and bought and done everything they suggested. I'm more interested in whether cats can be motivated by revenge or if they're just a bit thick like you say?


I don't think cats can be motivated by revenge. I've never seen any evidence of it. But I think it's a little simplistic to say that this is because they're thick. Revenge is something a highly social animal will seek, and domestic cats are not highly social animals. I think it's a little unfair to label them thick because they can't do something they have no need to be able to do (although by some measures they are quite thick - any notion of cause and effect beyond the very very simplest is beyond most cats).


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 29, 2018)

Maybe not revenge but...


----------



## smmudge (Nov 29, 2018)

Yes I wouldn't say but revenge, more likely to be about territory, scent etc. I read recently that cats pooing somewhere they don't cover is generally sending a signal that this is their patch, so likely the cat is worried about that in some way.


----------



## Manter (Nov 29, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Cats are thick.


My cats are very thick, bless ‘em


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2018)

Territorial stress, loneliness and abandonment/grief or upset to their routines, yes - revenge, no.  Revenge is a strange motivation for humans, and it isn't something that enters into the concepts of animals - cats do not have any concept of past or future in a complex sense, they can be very intelligent in terms of indulging in behaviour that gives a fairly quick reaction or reward (which could be in the form of negative reinforcement as a form of attention even), and they can have a current or ongoing point of stress that they worry about and will try to do something about, but the idea that they would conceive of a way to get back at someone at a later point in time in an act of thought out revenge is fairly ludicrous IMO (sorry).

If a cat pisses or shits somewhere inappropriate, it is because the cat is ill, is stressed/worried now and either marking territory to try to make itself feel better and more secure, or because it has in some way been unintentionally trained to understand that this will get attention in some form.

(Neither of these things indicate a lack of intelligence - on the contrary, they do this sort of thing because they are sentient and intelligent beings with feelings - however I do not believe for a second that they have abstract notions such as revenge, it's more "here and now" concerns)


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 30, 2018)

Can cats be addicted to metacam?

Since his op, Jinx has been very friendly/clingy, to the point of annoyance. He follows me like a shadow, and won't leave me alone. Every time I move away from him to get a bit of space, he waits for me to settle and then gets as close as he can to me/on me.

I thought it was cute at first, but it's not really like him, and he's obsessed with anything I've got hold of...trying to lick it or sniff it. This really isn't like him.

When I get the metacam in the syringe he's there straight away and licking the end - absolutely loves the stuff, which was a surprise. Thought it would be difficult to get him to take it, but nope.

So, I was wondering if he could be being so clingy because he wants more medicine?


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Can cats be addicted to metacam?
> 
> Since his op, Jinx has been very friendly/clingy, to the point of annoyance. He follows me like a shadow, and won't leave me alone. Every time I move away from him to get a bit of space, he waits for me to settle and then gets as close as he can to me/on me.
> 
> ...



They make it taste nice, since it is usually adminstered either onto food or directly into the side of the mouth.  It is a non steroidal anti-inflammatory that is safe for cats for short term pain relief (I would talk to your vet if it is for a more longer term problem though, as it can cause health problems with longer term use) - but it doesn't contain opiates and I doubt it has much addictive potential - just possible that your cat likes the taste of it, or possibly the attention when he was given a dose - they can surprise us in strange ways in that regard, whenever I have had to give a cat fairly heavy duty care during a period of ill health, or after surgery, they have become almost glued to me.  A lot of well-socialised housecats appreciate the attention - and maybe even seem to have some basic understanding that you are trying to help them.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 30, 2018)

I had a dog who certainly let me know if  I had done something that really irked her.
She had a wooden kennel made by my dad. It was very  cute. Proper pitched roof, carpet on the floor...and one day I decided to clean it out and put new carpet in. 
Washed it inside with a sponge etc. 

 Then I left the sponge on the grass to dry. She took it up the garden and ripped it to shreds and sat with her back to me ignoring me for the rest of the day. She was definitely not a happy camper and let me know.


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2018)

Can I please ask for some good vibes for a friend's cat?  She went to the vet yesterday and there is fluid around her heart, so she is on a strong course of antibiotics to clear up any infection - her humans are beside themselves with worry because it is possibly quite serious.


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Cats have 250m neurons in the brain. Around the same as a starling.



I know who I'd back in that fight.

I was in the back garden earlier, stroking one of next door's cats over the fence. She was loving it. Then Missy emerged through the cat flap, lept up on the fence and chased her neighbour away, hissing. She's such a fucking bully.


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2018)

However, she then did this, which kind of makes up for any twattishness:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 30, 2018)

one of my neighbour kitties has got the sulks with me since she caught me fussing the other neighbour kitty


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> one of my neighbour kitties has got the sulks with me since she caught me fussing the other neighbour kitty



OMG you may never be able to leave the house again.  I hope they don't have some sort of tenants committee where they sit and discuss stuff like this


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2018)

stavros said:


> However, she then did this, which kind of makes up for any twattishness:
> 
> View attachment 153989



That is such a lovely beautiful cat, and such blatant posing for a photo - love it   Cats that do that are the best


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2018)

Epona said:


> That is such a lovely beautiful cat, and such blatant posing for a photo - love it   Cats that do that are the best



She's basically being a temptress: "Would you like to stroke my lovely furry tummy? [And then let me maul your pathetic homo sapien hands.]"


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 2, 2018)

Well, the boys are not liking the new and enforced "obesity management" diet

Don't get me wrong, they love the biscuits just not the individual portion size

They're currently on 25gr per portion per cat per meal (of which there are 2) the portion size will be dropping by 2gr per week over a 5 week period to get then down to a weight loss diet of 40gr each per day

It's for the best though they really are a couple of porkers


----------



## Thora (Dec 2, 2018)

So in a busy household with three small children, where would be the *least* convenient place to have a nap? Oh yes right there 
 
And the worst thing is, we carefully tip toe around her while she ignores us


----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2018)

Despite being essentially colour-blind, snooker seems to wield great power over Missy, demanding my lap whenever it's on.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2018)

stavros said:


> Despite being essentially colour-blind, snooker seems to wield great power over Missy, demanding my lap whenever it's on.
> 
> View attachment 154259



And for those of you who are watching in black and white, the pink is next to the green...


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 2, 2018)

she really is such a big girl, Chloe:


----------



## vanya (Dec 3, 2018)

More cute kittens investigating a pair of jeans


----------



## stavros (Dec 3, 2018)

Missy timed her wake-up trampling well this morning, just before my alarm went off and when I was half awake anyway.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 4, 2018)

I love my sink.. 
 
Red's given Charlie a rest from staring at the gurgling plughole.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Reno (Dec 5, 2018)

This is Alfie high as a kite in every sense. I’ve installed a climbing wall for him and this is the top. To entice him up there I’ve put a bit of catnip on top and he’s been going bonkers with "random cat activity". I’ve been meaning to do this for ages but when he got lost, I promised myself that getting him more stuff to climb around on is one of the first things I’ll do if I’ll ever get him back. I just hope he’ll go up there without the drugs.


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2018)

I posted a few days ago about my friend's cat who was having some health problems, unfortunately treatment of the symptoms didn't help, and a scan revealed advanced stages of hypertrophic cardiomyopathy - nothing could be done, and the prognosis was weeks at best, more likely days. 

As she wasn't in immediate distress they took her home to spend one last night cuddling her, then took her back to the vet the next day for the last act of kindness they could give her, to prevent any further suffering.  They are grieving, please spare a thought for them and for their lovely girl.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 6, 2018)

Epona said:


> I posted a few days ago about my friend's cat who was having some health problems, unfortunately treatment of the symptoms didn't help, and a scan revealed advanced stages of hypertrophic cardiomyopathy - nothing could be done, and the prognosis was weeks at best, more likely days.
> 
> As she wasn't in immediate distress they took her home to spend one last night cuddling her, then took her back to the vet the next day for the last act of kindness they could give her, to prevent any further suffering.  They are grieving, please spare a thought for them and for their lovely girl.


 xx


----------



## Reno (Dec 6, 2018)

The new climbing facility appears to be a success even when not under the influence.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 6, 2018)

And very smugly satisfied he looks with it, too. Excellent cat catering Reno


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2018)

Reno said:


> The new climbing facility appears to be a success even when not under the influence.
> 
> View attachment 154680



He is so handsome, what a fine looking cat


----------



## Reno (Dec 6, 2018)

Epona said:


> He is so handsome, what a fine looking cat


He sure knows how to pose.


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2018)

Reno said:


> He sure knows how to pose.



Hopefully he has now learned that he gets better lighting and direction at home rather than being on the lam


----------



## sojourner (Dec 6, 2018)

I reckon he will use it, Reno , but great idea to get him started on it.  I gave our two some catnip at the weekend, first time for aaaages. Might have overdone it a bit  They gobbled up loads and went bananas  Pan went back for seconds, once she'd come down


----------



## BigTom (Dec 7, 2018)

Karl has been dreaming and getting himself in funny positions whilst having a nap this afternoon


----------



## vanya (Dec 7, 2018)

Kittens and cat couples


----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2018)

Radar just got back from his vaccinations and checkup appointment - current weight 3.65kg - Hooray!  That is within normal range for his size, he can put on a little more than that and still be in normal range, but it's a healthy weight so all good.

Otherwise he's fine, just pushing on a bit - low grade heart murmur (he's had that for a few years now, nothing too much to worry about, very minor), a little eye opacity, and his teeth aren't great but not so awful considering his age - he'll have to have a dental cleaning soon, and that may reveal that he needs an extraction or two.  But he's in pretty good nick otherwise. 

Our vet now does (at least on tame non-wriggly cats) vaccinations in the tail, it is a little more uncomfortable for the cat, but he says if they end up with injection site sarcoma in the tail it can be dealt with by amputating the tail which is much easier and less invasive and has far better prognosis than treating it in the neck - which makes a lot of sense.  (Not that I would be happy with a tail amputation, but better than dying because there is a cancer in a more untreatable place).


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2018)

BigTom said:


> Karl has been dreaming and getting himself in funny positions whilst having a nap this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 154831



Only once have I found Missy in anything like this position:


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 8, 2018)

The former Lord buckethead is freed from his plastic cone prison

 

And back to being naughty


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 9, 2018)

Lou looking handsome.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 9, 2018)

Bella behind bars:


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2018)

I briefly had to go into the spare room/crap room this afternoon to get something. This meant I was quickly followed and before I knew it I could hear rustling in one of the many cardboard boxes in there.

Where they can't usually get to holds some deep spiritual bond over them.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 9, 2018)

1 year apart...  behold the beautiful fox that is Babs


----------



## Me76 (Dec 9, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> 1 year apart...  behold the beautiful fox that is Babs View attachment 155102


I wish I could like this twice.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 9, 2018)

Think he's comfy (he's snoring )


----------



## Cloo (Dec 9, 2018)

Fresh ironing? I shall do my duty


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 9, 2018)

Cloo said:


> Fresh ironing? I shall do my duty View attachment 155117



If not for sits, why is it made of warm?


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Just had my good night chat by phone with Mrs. Cheesepig and the junior Cheesepigs.


Realised that hearing Cat no.1 purring down the phone from 200 (well, 204.5) miles away is an emotional depth charge.

 


He's a big old boy.


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> The former Lord buckethead is freed from his plastic cone prison
> 
> View attachment 154979
> 
> ...




Our local cat rescue said black cats are harder to house because kids don't get good selfies due to lack of contrast....


----------



## Me76 (Dec 9, 2018)

cheesepig said:


> Our local cat rescue said black cats are harder to house because kids don't get good selfies due to lack of contrast....


I must admit that my old girl Rowntree (rip) was very hard to take a good picture of, cos she was beautiful and black but you just didn't get her beauty in photos.  I have very few of her that are decent.


----------



## Chz (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm quite impressed with the winter coat Bernard has put on this year. He was still a kitten last year, so we didn't really get the full effect. 

And then I remember who's going to brush out an entire new cat come spring.  He actually seems annoyed at the coat. Since the brush isn't pulling out any of the undercoat, it's quite a bit less satisfying for him.


----------



## Motown_ben (Dec 10, 2018)

Chicken curry you say? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 10, 2018)

My cousin just text to say she gets the keys to her house on Friday. My lodgers are going home


----------



## stavros (Dec 10, 2018)

I got fed up of the Brexit bollocks on C4 news tonight, so I turned off after about 15 minutes. This meant a pissed-off Missy was evicted from my lap, which might be evidence that cats don't really understand everything that's going on.

Either that or she's shortly to be appointed the 94th Brexit secretary.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 10, 2018)

/\/\
Couldn't be any worse than the the previous incumbents


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 12, 2018)

We think my cat is going blind  The last few days (last night most noticeably) she's starting bumping into things and acting really disorientated and confused. She's nearly 18 so I'm pretty sure it's down to her age. She went to the vets just last week for a check up and had blood tests done which all came out really well & the vet said she was doing great for her age. Her eyes weren't checked though. We're not sure whether another trip to the vets is a good thing right now as it's likely to upset and disorientate her even more. I'm going to give the vets a call anyway just to get their advice 

It was really upsetting to watch. She just wanted to sit on my lap and be stroked because at least then she knew where she was and what was happening.


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> We think my cat is going blind  The last few days (last night most noticeably) she's starting bumping into things and acting really disorientated and confused. She's nearly 18 so I'm pretty sure it's down to her age. She went to the vets just last week for a check up and had blood tests done which all came out really well & the vet said she was doing great for her age. Her eyes weren't checked though. We're not sure whether another trip to the vets is a good thing right now as it's likely to upset and disorientate her even more. I'm going to give the vets a call anyway just to get their advice
> 
> It was really upsetting to watch. She just wanted to sit on my lap and be stroked because at least then she knew where she was and what was happening.



Call the vet, if s/he didn't spot anything amiss in the recent visit then it will be worth being looked into (sight going is a possibility, as is a stroke or early stages of dementia - out of those sight would be the better option, even an old cat can adjust quickly to visual impairment if they live indoors and stuff doesn't move, but cats can also recover remarkably well from a minor stroke)- yes she is an elderly girl now but still vet care is good and can help her to stay as healthy and happy as possible during her old age.  Good luck to you and your cat.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 13, 2018)

Brotherly love..with a little bit of "what the fuck you looking at?"


----------



## clicker (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## petee (Dec 13, 2018)

(((Hellsbells's kitty)))


----------



## vanya (Dec 13, 2018)

Cute kittens encounter a ball


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Think he's comfy (he's snoring )View attachment 155115



Ohh this makes me want a cat again so bad 
 lovely lovely boy.



Cloo said:


> Fresh ironing? I shall do my duty View attachment 155117



Her face


----------



## Cloo (Dec 13, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Her face


 Sitting on the ironing's a serious business!


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 14, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Ohh this makes me want a cat again so bad
> lovely lovely boy.



He's ridiculously cuddly. Likes being picked up, snuggles into your neck and/or facebumps, lies on you in bed with his front legs stretched up past your neck and gazes up at you ... just ludicrous. Rescue cat from a home with 5 other cats and a dog, think maybe he felt that he didn't get enough attention!


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> We think my cat is going blind  The last few days (last night most noticeably) she's starting bumping into things and acting really disorientated and confused. She's nearly 18 so I'm pretty sure it's down to her age. She went to the vets just last week for a check up and had blood tests done which all came out really well & the vet said she was doing great for her age. Her eyes weren't checked though. We're not sure whether another trip to the vets is a good thing right now as it's likely to upset and disorientate her even more. I'm going to give the vets a call anyway just to get their advice
> 
> It was really upsetting to watch. She just wanted to sit on my lap and be stroked because at least then she knew where she was and what was happening.



Sorry to hear it, but as always, good words from Epona. Here's hoping your cat is ok.


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2018)

The bloody cats have fleas! How is that even possible in house cats?! Bloody animals. 

Idiot cat must have picked some up last time he escaped. The big wally. Anyway. All treated. About to clean all the places they sleep....


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2018)

Manter said:


> The bloody cats have fleas! How is that even possible in house cats?! Bloody animals.
> 
> Idiot cat must have picked some up last time he escaped. The big wally. Anyway. All treated. About to clean all the places they sleep....



LOL you can bring flea eggs in on your shoes and clothes if you walk through grass - fleas tend to lay their eggs on grass and similar plants, so a stroll outside can bring eggs back to enjoy growing on your pets...


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2018)

Well, both cats have been treated and are now very cross with me  

Everything in the wash, more washing to go tomorrow, and hoovering. And sprays. And the cats may get shampooed too. Though they’ll never forgive me


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2018)

Manter said:


> Well, both cats have been treated and are now very cross with me
> 
> Everything in the wash, more washing to go tomorrow, and hoovering. And sprays. And the cats may get shampooed too. Though they’ll never forgive me



Had an infestation a few years ago (3 indoor only cats) - a good spot on treatment from the vet did deal with it, using sprays around the edges of the room can help clear it up quicker whereas spot-on only doesn't clear any eggs that have ended up in other areas of the home so takes 2 flea lifecycles to wipe it out.  Bit of a nightmare, you have my sympathy.


----------



## clicker (Dec 14, 2018)

Tinker and George still rushed off their feet in the run up to Christmas.


----------



## Motown_ben (Dec 15, 2018)

Floyd looking all cute.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nogojones (Dec 15, 2018)

If you're stupid enough to leave your cracker drawer open it becomes my bed. My lad should be wise to this by now.


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2018)

I think we had the longest witnessed mental session last night. She was absolutely flying around my wooded floored downstairs, skidding on her furry arse as she tried to turn sharp corners at great speed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 15, 2018)

Manter said:


> Well, both cats have been treated and are now very cross with me
> 
> Everything in the wash, more washing to go tomorrow, and hoovering. And sprays. And the cats may get shampooed too. Though they’ll never forgive me



I sneak up on them when they sleep with the stuff in a syringe. Feels tight, but it's the most effective way.

Vet is very good and issues is the one for the small dog and we can do them both of the one serving.


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I sneak up on them when they sleep with the stuff in a syringe. Feels tight, but it's the most effective way.
> 
> Vet is very good and issues is the one for the small dog and we can do them both of the one serving.


I have just shampooed them, put different stuff on the back of their necks and right now, frankly, i’m *Not* their favourite person. Also those enormous fluffy cats are tiny scrawny things without the fluff


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2018)

Hmm. Why didn’t that image work?


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2018)

Does this work??


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2018)

And once he’d dried, all proud and fluffy; 

Whereas she was pissed off wet and still pretty pissed off dry...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 15, 2018)

Manter said:


> And once he’d dried, all proud and fluffy;
> 
> Whereas she was pissed off wet and still pretty pissed off dry...


Top loading kitty litter tray?


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Top loading kitty litter tray?


Yup. Modcat. They both use it fine, it’s odourless and it’s not as hideous as most (we have three of them around the house as they are house cats)


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 15, 2018)

Manter said:


> And once he’d dried, all proud and fluffy;
> 
> Whereas she was pissed off wet and still pretty pissed off dry...



They're gorgeous...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2018)

at soggy kittehs


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at soggy kittehs


Ghengis is completely happy and wandering round the house like his old self. Juliet is deeply, deeply furious with me and keeps walking into rooms I’m in the shout at me and refuse to be stroked as ostentatiously as possible.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 15, 2018)

Where did you get it from? Looks better quality than the ones I was looking at the other day. Them filters just don't work on the normal ones. 
Plus, Red is a little shite and hears Charlie or milly going in and traps them by hitting the flap with her paw. 
4am in the morning I hear thud thud thud as she keeps them captive in their own smell ￼￼.


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2018)

Lupa said:


> They're gorgeous...


They are proper personalities too. Her ruff makes her look like she is wearing a fur coat and her little white feet look like mules, and she’s stroppy, needy, a bit neurotic- a proper broad. He’s incredibly affectionate, gentle and a bit dim, follows you round, plays fetch, largely thinks he’s a dog, but is also staggeringly vain. He arranges himself in the front window for passersby to admire 

They are both brilliant. Pain in the ass at times, but brilliant


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Where did you get it from? Looks better quality than the ones I was looking at the other day. Them filters just don't work on the normal ones.
> Plus, Red is a little shite and hears Charlie or milly going in and traps them by hitting the flap with her paw.
> 4am in the morning I hear thud thud thud as she keeps them captive in their own smell ￼￼.


Fetch or one of those similar online places I think. Had them 5+ years now- just buy replacement liners off eBay every year or so


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 15, 2018)

Manter said:


> Fetch or one of those similar online places I think. Had them 5+ years now- just buy replacement liners off eBay every year or so


Cheers Manter.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 15, 2018)

Storm Deirdre and the accompanying winds are freaking the cats out.
Anyone else's?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 16, 2018)

Manter said:


> And once he’d dried, all proud and fluffy;
> 
> Whereas she was pissed off wet and still pretty pissed off dry...



I suspect serious blood loss if I tried that. Luckily they are mostly self cleaning.


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2018)

Everywhere I go today, she comes and sits next to me, then ostentatiously turns her back . She’s such a drama queen


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2018)

Missy is incredibly skilled at eating around the worming pill, even when I've crushed it and mixed it with some fish.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 16, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 155820



"no, of course i wasn't about to eat your pot plant..."


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 16, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "no, of course i wasn't about to eat your pot plant..."


Oh he has tried many times!


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2018)

A few days ago the vet had us put in a pre-approval form to the insurance company for Radar's dental - I filled out the form and Nate and I shared a look that communicated our understanding that dental wasn't covered but oh well might as well ask... have just received a letter telling me they'll pay for it, minus the usual excess - mind blown.


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2018)

It might sound stupid but I am in a tears of relief situation here - never thought it would be covered by insurance - of course the main worry is that my little love will have a general anaesthetic with his heart murmur, and he has already been through a lot of surgery and vet treatment this year - but the additional worry about paying for it was a concern - we can find the money for vet treatment as it is a priority, but it is at detriment to other areas of our budget - what is probably £600 of dental work is a substantial amount, so the insurance company saying they will pay for 80% of that is a huge weight off my mind.

I'll book him in for after Christmas, it is still a worry with his heart (so will book him for afterwards rather than potentially destroy Christmas if he ends up in hospital or god forbid doesn't come through surgery) but it needs to be done.


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2018)

"You're absolutely right, you _were _sitting there. Are you familiar with the past tense?"


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 17, 2018)

stavros said:


> "You're absolutely right, you _were _sitting there. Are you familiar with the past tense?"
> 
> View attachment 155936



Ten second rule innit


----------



## Epona (Dec 19, 2018)

quiet guy said:


> Ten second rule innit



The cat version of the ten second rule in this house is quite clear - if Jakey doesn't wait for me to have walked away from my chair for at least 10 seconds before he claims it, there is a real danger that I could sit back down on him...


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2018)

As I was putting my shoes on last night, Missy was lying on her chair, totally torn between watching me and going to sleep. She looked massively troubled by this quandary.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

ordered the girls their christmas present. according to the garb:



> The Scruffs Thermal, Self Heating Pet Beds are an ideal choice to keep your pet warm on those cold winter nights.
> Each bed contains a foam layer, backed with reflective foil. This layer is sandwiched between quilted polyester fibres and the beds main fill, it reflects body heat back to your pet, keeping them warm.
> The quilted hollow fibre lies beneath a super soft fleece cover this layer holds warm air around your pet providing added insulation.
> The box beds feature a one-piece construction providing greater support and durability; filled with a 100% recycled green-fibre fill with unmatched cushioning, resilience and insulation characteristics.
> The Scruffs Thermal Self Heating Pet Beds are particularly suitable for pets who suffer from arthritis, young and ill pets or just those that enjoy the extra warmth provided. These beds are machine washable and have a non-slip base.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> ordered the girls their christmas present. according to the garb:



i'm sure they will like the box it comes in


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 19, 2018)

Bought the dog a winter coat (freaked her out so it's been returned) so I thought I would treat the kitty's with a radiator bed. Not a bloody chance, it's free standing as well so I put cat nip in to entice them in to its cosy loveliness. Red got half way In, licked the cat nip and reversed . 
17 quid ornament...


----------



## Motown_ben (Dec 20, 2018)

Floyd suddenly becomes your best made as soon as you sit down with a mince pie & a splodge of cream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Dec 20, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Bought the dog a winter coat (freaked her out so it's been returned) so I thought I would treat the kitty's with a radiator bed. Not a bloody chance, it's free standing as well so I put cat nip in to entice them in to its cosy loveliness. Red got half way In, licked the cat nip and reversed .
> 17 quid ornament...
> []





When we moved to Berlin I bought Alfie these radiator hammocks. Not only did he not use them. He moved around them, making sure he makes no contact with them, while giving me a “why are you doing this to me ??? ” look.

Whenever people cat sit him they buy him stuff like cat beds, because they think he doesn’t have enough cat appropriate things. Of course they end up unused and my cellar is filling up with unused cat beds and cat toys. He likes to find his own places to sleep on and play with.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 20, 2018)

I got a radiator hammock a few years back myself. The girls were not interested. I put the blanket on top of the fridge which the girls use


----------



## Motown_ben (Dec 20, 2018)

Manter said:


> They are proper personalities too. Her ruff makes her look like she is wearing a fur coat and her little white feet look like mules, and she’s stroppy, needy, a bit neurotic- a proper broad. He’s incredibly affectionate, gentle and a bit dim, follows you round, plays fetch, largely thinks he’s a dog, but is also staggeringly vain. He arranges himself in the front window for passersby to admire
> 
> They are both brilliant. Pain in the ass at times, but brilliant


Love the look of those 2 [emoji16]

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> ordered the girls their christmas present. according to the garb:



Where did you order them from?  My boys do actually use cat beds (they need to be placed ON a desirable surface like the sofa or our bed, they aren't going to sleep on the floor like complete barbarians), and a thermal one would be lovely for Sonic's arthritis on cold winter mornings - needs to be big enough for 2 though as he and Jakey share a bed, so small dog bed tends to work well.

Can't fit radiator beds on our radiators here, nor would I trust the plaster to hold firm if there were cats plus beds plus radiators hanging from it.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 21, 2018)

Reno said:


> View attachment 156147
> 
> When we moved to Berlin I bought Alfie these radiator hammocks. Not only did he not use them. He moved around them, making sure he makes no contact with them, while giving me a “why are you doing this to me ??? ” look.
> 
> Whenever people cat sit him they buy him stuff like cat beds, because they think he doesn’t have enough cat appropriate things. Of course they end up unused and my cellar is filling up with unused cat beds and cat toys. He likes to find his own places to sleep on and play with.



Put a pile of fresh laundry on it. Cat sits on laundry. Sorted.


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2018)

Schmetterling said:


> Put a pile of fresh laundry on it. Cat sits on laundry. Sorted.



One of mine pisses on laundry.  Its just his thing that he does.  He doesn't piss anywhere else inappropriate, but leaving piles of fresh laundry around is a recipe for piss-stained stinking disaster.


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2018)

Schmetterling said:


> Put a pile of fresh laundry on it. Cat sits on laundry. Sorted.


It wasn’t a problem to be solved, it’s not like he stands there all day because he has nothing to sit on. It was the errendous conclusion that I can second guess cat logic, that because he likes to sit on the radiator and he likes to look out of the window, he would enjoy a contraption which facilitates both.


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2018)

...and because I never learn, this is Alfie’s Christmas present. He tried it for one day because I lured him up there with catnip and then not as much as glanced at it, while I’m around.

However he uses it when he thinks I’m not looking. It’s in the bedroom and when I woke up in the middle of the night, he sat on it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2018)

the decision process is along the lines of

is this intended by hooman as a cat bed?

yes - ignore it

no - sleep on it

(similar process applies to whether something was intended as a cat toy or if it should be played with)


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2018)

Reno said:


> ...and because I never learn, this is Alfie’s Christmas present. He tried it for one day because I lured him up there with catnip and then not as much as glanced at it since while I’m around.
> 
> However he uses it when he thinks I’m not looking. It’s in the bedroom and when I woke up in the middle of the night, he sat on it.
> 
> View attachment 156231 View attachment 156233


I'm just pleased to see him largely refusing to use a perch you built for him while he is AT HOME rather than being on the lam like some east end gangster.

Cats can be odd about their space, might be simply that he wants the security of being higher up when you are asleep and not standing guard - or that he wants to freak you out by having you wake up to him staring at you from near the ceiling


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2018)

In all fairness, over the last couple of days he has started to use it more and more, always when I’m not in the room or asleep. Again, he had to discover it for himself, rather than being coerced into doing something.


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2018)

Reno said:


> In all fairness, over the last couple of days he has started to use it more and more. Again, he had to discover it for himself, rather than being coerced into doing something.



Whatever the reason, he's a gorgeous cat


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 21, 2018)

Epona said:


> One of mine pisses on laundry.  Its just his thing that he does.  He doesn't piss anywhere else inappropriate, but leaving piles of fresh laundry around is a recipe for piss-stained stinking disaster.



Probably shouldn’t like that but mine do, too.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 21, 2018)

Epona said:


> Where did you order them from?  My boys do actually use cat beds (they need to be placed ON a desirable surface like the sofa or our bed, they aren't going to sleep on the floor like complete barbarians), and a thermal one would be lovely for Sonic's arthritis on cold winter mornings - needs to be big enough for 2 though as he and Jakey share a bed, so small dog bed tends to work well.
> 
> Can't fit radiator beds on our radiators here, nor would I trust the plaster to hold firm if there were cats plus beds plus radiators hanging from it.



I got it from ebay:

Scruffs Thermal Box Bed Dog Puppy / Cat Self Heating Winter Insulation Pet Sleep  | eBay

It was delivered today, luckily. Yodel couldn't deliver it yesterday. I got got the medium one black and grey one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2018)

Nobody ever said cats and a puppy would be easy, but bloody hell our two are even more timid then I thought. If they were my old semi adopted work cats, Morrisey and Marr, we would have a puppy with a bleeding nose by now who would have learned to not mess with cats.

However ours spent weeks basically hiding. Katniss was always going to be hard, but I may have mistook Odins very easy going personality as being a bit braver. The cats and dog are never in the same room with puppy out of her crate, but they are still pretty timid a month on and won't come in unless she's asleep. Except Odin had now taken to eyeballing her from the kitchen when she's safely behind bars, which proper freaks her out. The dick.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 21, 2018)

They'll have her under the paw soon enough. I lived for 6 months in a house that already had a resident cat (mean) and dog (giant dope). My cats and the other cat hated each other, but they all used to gang up on the dog  ((Shiloh))


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> They'll have her under the paw soon enough. I lived for 6 months in a house that already had a resident cat (mean) and dog (giant dope). My cats and the other cat hated each other, but they all used to gang up on the dog  ((Shiloh))



That's been my experience so far with other cats, but it appears mine are total wimps. Problem is they don't get it soon, it may be permanent seperatation as if they just run, she will chase. They need to stand up for themselves!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 21, 2018)

Atm she's still young and unpredictable, noisy and unknown. Once they work out that she's basically a friendly idiot (with your help, obvs, because you will train her to be no threat) they will feel safe to offer the necessary disdain.


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> I got it from ebay:
> 
> Scruffs Thermal Box Bed Dog Puppy / Cat Self Heating Winter Insulation Pet Sleep  | eBay
> 
> It was delivered today, luckily. Yodel couldn't deliver it yesterday. I got got the medium one black and grey one.



Thanks, let us know how it works out - on paper it looks really good but a little on the expensive side (for me) to do as an experiment, so am eager to hear your review after it's been in use


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 22, 2018)

looks pretty impressive. they will have to wait till Christmas morning to get their paws on it and test it out.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 22, 2018)

Bella meets the new flat mate


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2018)

Twas a few nights before christmas and all through the house...

Sonic does this a lot, sits on my lap and presses his little head against me, purring.  He's the sweetest thing, I think he loves me as much as I love him.


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2018)

I've told Missy that I'm going away for three nights from tomorrow, and she's taken it very well, putting on a brave face.

Instead I'll have three daft dogs to share Christmas with.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 24, 2018)

My daughter's cat, Tom.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2018)

o hai to formally dressed tom


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 24, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> We think my cat is going blind  The last few days (last night most noticeably) she's starting bumping into things and acting really disorientated and confused. She's nearly 18 so I'm pretty sure it's down to her age. She went to the vets just last week for a check up and had blood tests done which all came out really well & the vet said she was doing great for her age. Her eyes weren't checked though. We're not sure whether another trip to the vets is a good thing right now as it's likely to upset and disorientate her even more. I'm going to give the vets a call anyway just to get their advice
> 
> It was really upsetting to watch. She just wanted to sit on my lap and be stroked because at least then she knew where she was and what was happening.



If she is going blind, she will adapt. geminisnake , her old puss went blind, but managed really well, including getting up and down from the couch.

She was amazing, she had only met me once before, but the second time she recognised me (by smell probably) and started purring.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 24, 2018)

Effie, she belongs to next door, but chose to move in with us.






Ollie, he's ours.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Dec 24, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Bella meets the new flat mate


What have you done to Professor Yaffle? You monster!


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 25, 2018)

So after ignoring the present and being more interested in the box, they are now using the bed


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 25, 2018)

Meet loan-possibly-permanent cat, Mitten.

She's my daughter's, for various reasons can't stay with her mum any more, so she's with us. Hopefully be can integrate her with the other two. Slow business mind


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> So after ignoring the present and being more interested in the box, they are now using the bed


That looks great and the cats seem to like it - is that medium size?  tbh Sonic and Jakey would probably sleep in a small shoebox together if they could, but an appropriate sized bed for 2 small/medium sized cats results in fewer of those squabbles where they smack one another.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 25, 2018)

Epona said:


> That looks great and the cats seem to like it - is that medium size?  tbh Sonic and Jakey would probably sleep in a small shoebox together if they could, but an appropriate sized bed for 2 small/medium sized cats results in fewer of those squabbles where they smack one another.



yes, it's medium. bella and rogue can fit in there pretty easy. Chloe is, ahem, a rather big girl-to put it politely.


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> yes, it's medium. bella and rogue can fit in there pretty easy. Chloe is, ahem, a rather big girl-to put it politely.



I think if I put some money aside for a medium one for Sonic and Jakey to share in the sitting room, and a small one for Radar which can go at the end of the bed between our feet, that would be the best arrangement.  Of course they all need new scratching posts at the moment too!


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2018)

Ron Merlin said:


> What have you done to Professor Yaffle? You monster!
> View attachment 156690



I'd really like a Professor Yaffle bookend - they seem to be either really shit, or out of my price range though (well my bookend budget tends to hover around the £0 mark tbh)


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2018)

I got back after three nights away to lots of cuddles this afternoon. The dogs I spent Christmas with, whilst nice and all, are barely one-dimensional compared to my lovely furry friend.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2018)

Molly has got a new spot! conveniently on the stairs


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2018)

and 1 second later
 
still scruffcat as you can see


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 27, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Molly has got a new spot! conveniently on the stairs
> View attachment 157055



They sleep in the strangest positions. That 'top of head on floor' one is amongst the oddest.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 27, 2018)

Beautiful Molly whether scruffy or no. Her tail is a whole other creature!


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2018)

I was chatting to my next door neighbours at their front door when Missy appeared and tried to sneak into their house. She's got in before, through their upstairs windows during hot spells. It causes their cats, who respect her and are even a little afraid of her outside, to go apoplectic with rage.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 28, 2018)

stavros said:


> I was chatting to my next door neighbours at their front door when Missy appeared and tried to sneak into their house. She's got in before, through their upstairs windows during hot spells. It causes their cats, who respect her and are even a little afraid of her outside, to go apoplectic with rage.



Oh aye, they will fight for their territories.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 28, 2018)

Gremlin. A cat of immense and bad character.  Indeed in his later years, he was an immense cat of bad character.  












He was always a beast of a cat, liked his grub. He developed a skin condition, and prednisolone sorted it. If that hadn't worked, not a good out come. Prednisolone of course gives this piebald Garfield lookalike, an even better appetite.


----------



## Manter (Dec 28, 2018)

For the cat that has everything;


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 28, 2018)

Manter said:


> For the cat that has everything;


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 28, 2018)

Can't remember if I've posted this one or not.

Effie.


----------



## stavros (Dec 29, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Can't remember if I've posted this one or not.



I don't think you can overpost cute cat photos, given the shortage of them on the interweb.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 29, 2018)

stavros said:


> I don't think you can overpost cute cat photos, given the shortage of them on the interweb.



She's so black that she is difficult to photograph.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 29, 2018)

Marbles. He also belonged to next door but moved in with us.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 29, 2018)

His Ollieness.


----------



## KatyF (Dec 30, 2018)

Delilah disagrees with my decisions.


----------



## Epona (Dec 30, 2018)

My Jakey lacks feline grace or even anything vaguely resembling physical co-ordination.  He sometimes dashes around or tries to get on my lap and the end result is often something that makes me think of this photo:


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 30, 2018)

KatyF Delilah has the most wonderful plushy round face! I hope you get to scritch round her ears a lot while justifying your bad decisions...


----------



## stavros (Dec 30, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


>



"If you try to change the channel, you know what'll happen, don't you?"


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 30, 2018)

stavros said:


> "If you try to change the channel, you know what'll happen, don't you?"



He is a bit of an autocratic bugger... but then, he is a cat.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 30, 2018)

Gizmo.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 31, 2018)

Toby toes loves his Christmas prezzy..


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 31, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes loves his Christmas prezzy..
> 
> View attachment 157373



Ah would you look at Tobytoes lol...


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2018)

About an hour ago, as it was starting to get dark, I locked the cat flap so Missy wasn't out in the inevitable fireworks this evening, putting the litter tray out for her inside. She then woke up and started prodding me, so being the weak-willed pathetic human that I am I unlocked it. When she comes in again I will lock it until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Reno (Dec 31, 2018)

Must remember to close the living room door before I go out tonight. That's my only room which faces the street, bedroom and kitchen at the rear where it will be a lot less noisy. Hope The Orange One will be alright. He's currently snoozing through the first firecrackers. They have some really diabolical ones here in Berlin. Illegally imported from Eastern European countries, they are insanely loud.


----------



## Reno (Dec 31, 2018)

...there goes that plan. Some cunt is letting off crackers in the backyard and now Alfie has gone into hiding. It sounds like the windows are about to get blown out.


----------



## petee (Dec 31, 2018)

(((Alfie)))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 31, 2018)

(((( stressed kittehs ))))

the two mogs i used to live with were fairly immune to thunderstorms and fireworks - being mildly annoyed if it interfered with their naps was about as far as it got


----------



## Reno (Jan 1, 2019)

Alfie made it into 2019 without having a nervous breakdown.


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2019)

Whilst I locked her in last night, very little or even no fuck seemed to be given about the explosive noises we could both hear. I watched telly 'til about 11, and then went to bed. She just stayed asleep on her chair the whole evening.

This morning, however, she had the first mental moggy session of the year, including flying full-pelt, shoulder-first into the coffee table. I gave her a cuddle to calm her down, although she had that trademarked "I meant that" look on her face.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 1, 2019)

Logged into the girls youtube channel and came across this video which I hadn't seen in ages (4 years). It was the day Chloe got spayed and was wearing her collar. Bella absolutely hates seeing cats in collars. She doesn't like it at all and becomes aggressive. She was being unfriendly to Chloe the whole day. This video was taken around 1 am. At that stage I had had enough. You can tell from Chloe's body language, that the whole operation, the collar and Bella had taken a toll on her.  She looked sad and exhausted. I took the Chloe off. Dumped it in the bin and rocked Chloe to sleep in my arms. From that day, these silly collars were banned from the flat. When Bella and Rogue had their operation, I refused the offer from the vet for these collars.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 2, 2019)

After 2 and a half years of living with us, Rik has finally decided to sit on the table.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 2, 2019)

Molly just doesn't want to give up my laptop.  And I don't have the heart to force her!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 2, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly just doesn't want to give up my laptop.  And I don't have the heart to force her!
> 
> View attachment 157559



She really has the most beautiful eyes....And gentle expression.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 2, 2019)

Lupa said:


> She really has the most beautiful eyes....And gentle expression.


Oh she does.  She's a very sweet cat.  Even having to stab her twice a day with the syringe for her diabetes doesn't sour her personality.  She's a total sweetheart!


----------



## stavros (Jan 2, 2019)

Note to all broadcasters: if I'm watching something and my lap is occupied, please prolong the programme in any way you can.


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2019)

Got home. Cats pleased to see me and have shadowed me all night and morning. If one gets cuddles the other death stares


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 3, 2019)

Cosmo has scratched the feck out of my iPad case.  He is now in hiding hence no photo. The prick.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 3, 2019)

the girls dont seem to use the fridge as a relaxation bed much any more. Now it's mostly the girls cave I set up for them on top of the storage cupboard.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 3, 2019)

Gotta love this handsome face!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 3, 2019)

Meanwhile Molly enjoy's a belly rub!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 3, 2019)

Molly's tired of the belly rubs now.  And has ventured downstairs!


----------



## clicker (Jan 3, 2019)

George's New Year's  resolution involved more sleep.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 3, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Gotta love this handsome face!
> View attachment 157658



The eyes and the pose.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 3, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> The eyes and the pose.



It's as if he is saying, "I'm a very good boy...look...See? Can I have a treat now?"


----------



## Epona (Jan 5, 2019)

I love the fact that my senior cats are all still really active, even the one with arthritis.  They still shake every item of furniture in the room as they thunder around the place at 30 miles an hour, knocking stuff over


----------



## souljacker (Jan 5, 2019)

Just had a call from the vets. Pablo was hit and killed by a car last night. Kids and wife are in bits. Fuck this year already.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 5, 2019)

Awful news ((( souljacker and family)))


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 5, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Just had a call from the vets. Pablo was hit and killed by a car last night. Kids and wife are in bits. Fuck this year already.


I'm so sorry.  x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2019)

((((souljacker and family))))


----------



## Epona (Jan 5, 2019)

So sorry to hear that - my condolences


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 5, 2019)

((((souljacker ))))


----------



## oryx (Jan 5, 2019)

Sorry to hear your sad news, souljacker.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 5, 2019)

(((souljacker and family))) Rest Intensely Purring, Pablo.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks all. I went down to see him at the vets. Looked very peaceful. He was hit this morning quite a distance from home. I knew he was an adventurous little lad so he was always going to be getting himself into dangerous situations.

He was a rescue cat so I take a bit of comfort in the fact that we have him a good life, even if it was a short one.


----------



## stavros (Jan 5, 2019)

Cats live for the moment, and it sounds like he had a lot of very good moments.

My commiserations.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 5, 2019)

So sorry souljacker x


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Jan 5, 2019)

So sorry to read that.


----------



## petee (Jan 5, 2019)

so sorry souljacker


----------



## Manter (Jan 5, 2019)

Sorry souljacker


----------



## Me76 (Jan 5, 2019)

That's a horrible thing but good that you got a call and know one way or the other rather than just having a missing cat.  I presume he was chipped and some kind person took him to a vets??


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 5, 2019)

Oh souljacker I'm so sorry  May he roam the good hunting grounds forever.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2019)

((( souljacker )))


----------



## souljacker (Jan 5, 2019)

Me76 said:


> That's a horrible thing but good that you got a call and know one way or the other rather than just having a missing cat.  I presume he was chipped and some kind person took him to a vets??



The lady who hit him brought him to the vets and they called us so that's good, I suppose.

Sorry for messing up what's usually a nice thread though everyone. More nice cat pics please!


----------



## Me76 (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2019)

souljacker said:


> The lady who hit him brought him to the vets and they called us so that's good, I suppose.
> 
> Sorry for messing up what's usually a nice thread though everyone. More nice cat pics please!



No need to apologise, it's also a thread for sharing grief and memories xx


----------



## clicker (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 6, 2019)

What is it with cats and bags!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 6, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> What is it with cats and bags!
> 
> View attachment 157919




Ha ha ha ... Tobytoes wants to go shopping. 

Very cute


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 6, 2019)

"but I AM your wonderful gift!"


----------



## stavros (Jan 6, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> What is it with cats and bags!
> 
> View attachment 157919


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 6, 2019)

got the girls some fake grass made up of paper on ebay for a couple of quid. They enjoyed sitting on it and flattened it within hours. "Big" Chloe loved it the most.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 7, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> What is it with cats and bags!
> 
> View attachment 157919


----------



## smmudge (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh no souljacker we've had that call before, it's a horrible thing to get isn't it  my wife also had a really difficult time getting over it, she still gets teary now once in a while. Very sorry for your loss xx


----------



## smmudge (Jan 7, 2019)

It seems unlikely but Dylan absolutely loves a full belly rub


----------



## KatyF (Jan 8, 2019)

Delilah last night.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 8, 2019)

smmudge said:


> It seems unlikely but Dylan absolutely loves a full belly rub
> 
> View attachment 158016



I don't think I have ever seen this cat in a state of anything less than complete boneless lassitude, so it doesn't seem that unlikely


----------



## stavros (Jan 8, 2019)

smmudge said:


> It seems unlikely but Dylan absolutely loves a full belly rub
> 
> View attachment 158016



I'm very jealous, although I do meet some cats walking round who love. One just down the way from me I met the other day and he/she was so quickly their back I was a little bit distrustful. Surely we humans should have to work for that honour?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 8, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> I don't think I have ever seen this cat in a state of anything less than complete boneless lassitude, so it doesn't seem that unlikely



Loool he is lazy kitteh


----------



## Mab (Jan 9, 2019)

Ok, need to tell some one, my Wilbur just beat the shite out of me. It’s my own fault. Tonight when he came in after his “sentry duty” I was bugging him. Having had a little brandy I obviously went too far wiggling his bum calling him the bum bum boy. Actually I’m in real pain he went for left side of my face and next thing immense pain and blood streaming down face dropping in living room kitchen bathroom floor and sink.too scared to open left eye in case inside eye. Whew! Big gouge under eye and over brow. Wilbur has very thick claws which no one can trim and those teeth! Winnie my other is so docile. It was my own fault but it is quite bad and has turned into black eye. Eww, blood is even under boob on midriff and on left slipper. It hurts and I’m no whiner. I refuse to yell it’s not his fault we love them they don’t like when our behaviour changes.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 9, 2019)

Finish him


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 9, 2019)

Not being over dramatic.  But maybe a visit to the hospital?  
Cat inflicted injuries are really good at getting seriously infected,  seriously fast.  I saw a medical program once where someone ended up in hospital for a week on a antibiotic drip from a cat attack.  Cats claws are really dirty.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 9, 2019)

Shit! A lesson to us all. But yes, do get it Che ked out, especially if an eye is involved.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 9, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Finish him



?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 9, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> ?



inappropriate attempt at humour, never mind


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 9, 2019)

Seriously Mab - get professional medical treatment (your doctor, a primary clinic or hospital, it doesn't HAVE to be accident & emergency) soon, that wound will need cleaning and you may need antibiotics. It's your face after all and too near your eye to be messing about with. A bit of clawing on the arm or leg would be different, you could wait until the limb went black and dropped off (joke....) but if it's your head, I'd go for proper help and treatment.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 9, 2019)

Not to worry you too much Mab but I recently came across an incident where a man was bitten by a dog, seemed ok but a couple of days later was taken to hospital and died of sepsis. So I would echo to seek medical treatment and seek emergency medical treatment if you develop a temperature and/or flu-like symptoms.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2019)

Poor Molly has been sneezing for a day or 2 and feeling sorry for herself
also went to vet and had ingrowing toe nail and fleas!
£100 spent
Got to treat her and the carpets etc


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 9, 2019)

Mrs Voltz has been concerned about Clive's eyes. Both are cloudy he is not in any discomfort and can see perfectly well enough to hunt and fight with his brother but for peace of mind we took him to the vets for another check up. He had one last year of so and was fine. 

This evening was different. My blood was drawn. 

Seems he's got a few teeth that need coming out and whilst he's out they're going to do a few blood tests and a general look around


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Poor Molly has been sneezing for a day or 2 and feeling sorry for herself
> also went to vet and had ingrowing toe nail and fleas!
> £100 spent
> Got to treat her and the carpets etc


sneezing more now and not looking at all well, violent rapid sneezing and not moving much, really worried 
another vet appointment on Sat


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 10, 2019)

Awww Molly scruffcat... hope she and the rest of you get some relief soon ddraig.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2019)

Just had an email from someone who had heard about Pablo dying on Saturday who said he has a litter of 8 black and white kittens that were born on Saturday and would we like one. The old hippy in me says that clearly, Pablo's soul has transferred into one of these cats so we should immediately bring the wee man home (the anarcho punk in me obviously says get a fucking grip of yerself). 

Need to wait 8 weeks to get him/her but questions for the experienced cat owners: Can you realistically bring up a kitten if Mrs S works in the mornings? I'm often working from home but sods law says that the day kitten arrives I will be sent to work away for a month. Can we leave a kitten on its own for 3-4 hours a day? What other things do I need to know? Obv need to get it sterilised and vaccinated. Anything else? Pablo was a rescue so had been sorted out before we got him.


----------



## oryx (Jan 10, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Just had an email from someone who had heard about Pablo dying on Saturday who said he has a litter of 8 black and white kittens that were born on Saturday and would we like one. The old hippy in me says that clearly, Pablo's soul has transferred into one of these cats so we should immediately bring the wee man home (the anarcho punk in me obviously says get a fucking grip of yerself).
> 
> Need to wait 8 weeks to get him/her but questions for the experienced cat owners: Can you realistically bring up a kitten if Mrs S works in the mornings? I'm often working from home but sods law says that the day kitten arrives I will be sent to work away for a month. Can we leave a kitten on its own for 3-4 hours a day? What other things do I need to know? Obv need to get it sterilised and vaccinated. Anything else? Pablo was a rescue so had been sorted out before we got him.



I have left kittens on their own while out at work a whole day and they've been absolutely fine. I left a 7 week old kitten who I'd inadvertently got from her mother too young with my (then) middle-aged tom. They quickly became best mates. I wish she got on as well with her current companion. 

When I got home from work I frequently used to find my cats in the same position on the bed as I'd left them in when I went out. 

Microchip as well as vaccines and neutering.


----------



## moose (Jan 10, 2019)

A pleasing orange glow.


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2019)

I think I am getting into bed. Idiot cat disagrees


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 10, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> What is it with cats and bags!
> 
> View attachment 157919



I think that's the cutest photo of Tobytoes. I keep scrolling up to look at him with his innocent looking face...


----------



## hegley (Jan 11, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Just had an email from someone who had heard about Pablo dying on Saturday who said he has a litter of 8 black and white kittens that were born on Saturday and would we like one. The old hippy in me says that clearly, Pablo's soul has transferred into one of these cats so we should immediately bring the wee man home (the anarcho punk in me obviously says get a fucking grip of yerself).
> 
> Need to wait 8 weeks to get him/her but questions for the experienced cat owners: Can you realistically bring up a kitten if Mrs S works in the mornings? I'm often working from home but sods law says that the day kitten arrives I will be sent to work away for a month. Can we leave a kitten on its own for 3-4 hours a day? What other things do I need to know? Obv need to get it sterilised and vaccinated. Anything else? Pablo was a rescue so had been sorted out before we got him.


We were in a very similar position to you - Rupert was killed in a RTA back in late October - only found out because someone took him to the local vet and they phoned us - that call is so devastating so really feel for you. 

We still have his brother (Felix), but knew we didn't want to be a one cat household; couldn't really think about it for the first few weeks but after that started looking at the local rescues. Nothing was coming up that was really suitable (most were cats that needed to solo cats) so then we started looking at kittens. I had enough time to be off work for 3 weeks over Christmas so decided that would be a good time to get them. And we decided on a pair so that if Felix was a bit snooty about it they would still have each other to play with.

So ... just before Christmas we collected Peanut and Tonks . They were 10 weeks old when we got them and I'm not sure I would have wanted to take them away from their mum any younger than that - would the man offering you a kit be willing to keep it until it was 10 or even 12 weeks old?

Once Christmas was over we both went back to work - so the kits get left 3 days a week for the whole day and they've been fine (but they are a pair so keep each other entertained). We have someone in the village who runs a pet service and will look in on them if we need to leave them any longer.

I can't imagine only having one kitten though - they spend most of their time chasing each other round the house and I think either of them would be a bit lost without the other. Particularly as Felix has turned out to be a complete snoot about them .

So my vote - get two kittens! 

Peanut and Tonks:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2019)

hegley said:


> So my vote - get two kittens!



or all 8


----------



## hegley (Jan 11, 2019)

If looks could kill ...


----------



## clicker (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## High Voltage (Jan 11, 2019)

Clive's back all safe and sound from his 6 teeth extraction, and blood tests (whilst he was "out" they took some blood) - the only problem we now had is the vet wants to do a follow up check up this Saturday just to make sure he's on the mend and that there's no infection - this'll be interesting

At least he's eating food (wet) with his meds in no problem - the long term prognosis isn't great with blindness in one or more likely both eyes being a very distinct possibility . . . we shall see


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 11, 2019)

Are you taking a photo? let me get in close...


----------



## stavros (Jan 11, 2019)

What is about human ankles, mine in particular, that makes them so enticing for playing with? I had to play a strange kind of matador when getting changed after work today.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 12, 2019)

"Why do you keep taking photos of me?"


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 12, 2019)

Just needs a photoshopped prisoner number across each of them.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 12, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> Just needs a photoshopped prisoner number across each of them.



I was thinking the same


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 12, 2019)

And top marks for consistent blep of the tongue!


----------



## smmudge (Jan 12, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> And top marks for consistent blep of the tongue!



Lol he was like that for ages!


----------



## clicker (Jan 12, 2019)

Great face


----------



## Me76 (Jan 12, 2019)

smmudge said:


> View attachment 158462
> 
> View attachment 158464
> 
> ...


Those face markings are lovely.  Mine are quite boring facewise.


----------



## moose (Jan 12, 2019)

hegley said:


> View attachment 158332



Well they look gorgeous!  (if a bit of a handful)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2019)

Milly heard me get the Dreamies out of the drawer. If I don't give her one straight away she strokes my face with her fuzzy paw 
She knows this gets her a treat and it's become a bit of a constant thing.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2019)

Red eyeing up a beast of a rook in the field, she gave it a swerve.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2019)

Milly's fuzzy back paws. Sooo cute until she's tramped round the ploughed sodden field.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 13, 2019)

For those that have cats that play with toys, Tiger have a three pack for £1 at the moment.   I wish I had bought more than one of them.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 13, 2019)

Me76 said:


> For those that have cats that play with toys, Tiger have a three pack for £1 at the moment.   I wish I had bought more than one of them.


Is that asda's own brand?


----------



## Me76 (Jan 13, 2019)

Tiger is the Dutch shop that sells lots of random things for not very much.  I think they may have recently changed the name to Flying Tiger.


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2019)

Me76 said:


> For those that have cats that play with toys, Tiger have a three pack for £1 at the moment.   I wish I had bought more than one of them.


I’ve bought my cat gazillions of cat toys but there is only one he likes to play with and he’s obsessed with it:



Alfie sits underneath the bedroom shelf where I keep it every evening around 8pm and meows. Then I have to play with him. Once he calms down a little, I sit on the sofa watching the telly and occasionally I wave it around for his amusement. Eventually he falls asleep next to it. If I leave it in the living room when I go to bed, the last thing I hear is the noise it makes as Alfie drags it across the floor back into the bedroom.


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly's fuzzy back paws. Sooo cute until she's tramped round the ploughed sodden field.
> View attachment 158564



I sometimes say to Missy, in my Mrs Doyle voice, "Ah, would you look at you there with your hairy hands".


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Bella watching a vid of a kitten:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Bella watching a vid of a kitten:



we could get in to the realms of the infinite cat project here...


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> we could get in to the realms of the infinite cat project here...



I've submitted the first pic. let's see what happens


----------



## Epona (Jan 15, 2019)

I tried to take a selfie of myself with Sonic asleep in my arms - his favourite place to sleep 

Discovered that holding the phone out wakes the cat.

Also do not know how to get the phone out of selfie mode.  I can build a PC but struggle to take photos using a phone


----------



## KatyF (Jan 15, 2019)

My mate's girlfriend did me this lovely drawing of Delilah. Mainly because she wants me to help promote her business among my celebrity friends. I don't have any celebrity friends!


----------



## smmudge (Jan 15, 2019)

KatyF said:


> My mate's girlfriend did me this lovely drawing of Delilah. Mainly because she wants me to help promote her business among my celebrity friends. I don't have any celebrity friends!
> View attachment 158771 View attachment 158772



Wow amazing! May I ask, is this only pencil? And also how big is it? Like A3?


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Tiger is the Dutch shop that sells lots of random things for not very much.  I think they may have recently changed the name to Flying Tiger.


Danish


----------



## KatyF (Jan 15, 2019)

smmudge said:


> Wow amazing! May I ask, is this only pencil? And also how big is it? Like A3?



This is A4 (Delilah is a tiny cat!) and yes I believe it's all pencil.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 15, 2019)

Manter said:


> Danish


I knew that too!!


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

Got two leather made cat braclets for myself which I rather love:


----------



## Mab (Jan 15, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Not being over dramatic.  But maybe a visit to the hospital?
> Cat inflicted injuries are really good at getting seriously infected,  seriously fast.  I saw a medical program once where someone ended up in hospital for a week on a antibiotic drip from a cat attack.  Cats claws are really dirty.


 Thanks for that but I had just used ice on for last four days .yuk it’s blue and yellow under eye ya know part where bags form and over eye just gash—think the teeth is a bump. I was just so freaked and alone video sows all the blood on face. I just wash with hydrogen peroxide and ice up though one nasty headache in morning.

Has anyone else had experiences with their cats when consuming anything mind altering and it really puts them off?

Ps. I could show video but I duh still am unsure how to post pic or video or links etc. Bit of a Luddite at times.
In addition very embarrassing as I’m bohoooing in it freaking my eyeball got it. That’ll teach me,


----------



## Mab (Jan 15, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Finish him


Hahahahaha! Nice one! Love it!


----------



## Mab (Jan 15, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Not being over dramatic.  But maybe a visit to the hospital?
> Cat inflicted injuries are really good at getting seriously infected,  seriously fast.  I saw a medical program once where someone ended up in hospital for a week on a antibiotic drip from a cat attack.  Cats claws are really dirty.


Yes true, years ago a girlfriend trying to help a feral cat was bit on hand. Well two days later she’s in a hospital bed! Her hand had ballooned and she contacted a type a rabies—quite painful for her. I also feed the wild raccoon around my place , they feed out of my hand and Ican actually pet them. I also roll balls to the babies in spring. My neighbors really hate me seriously they despise my love of nature and it’s disheartening to live around people such as this.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 16, 2019)

Two updates from the Dept of Bad Cats:

A cat offers the sharpest criticism of all, slashing 17th-century masterpiece

"Padme was thorough in her critique, hurling her entire body at the painting and scraping her claws in a devastating downward motion...."

Plus, last night's Secret Life of the Zoo showed cheetahs (living in a small group at Chester Zoo) also turn on their sick brethren who've been to the vet and bully them horribly for at least 24h before the stink of medication/anaesthesia wears off them.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 16, 2019)

I can this one "emphatic lap lazing"


----------



## Mab (Jan 16, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Two updates from the Dept of Bad Cats:
> 
> A cat offers the sharpest criticism of all, slashing 17th-century masterpiece
> 
> ...



Perhaps a bulliton went out to all cats to kick off big time. I mean giving their humans black eyes slashing paintings and who know what else. They may all be bored with the Strategic Land Mine missions they implement for their owns to trip, stumble and fall. Knowing when and where to jump out and sit in front of them whilst walking maybe passé.


----------



## Mab (Jan 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Got two leather made cat braclets for myself which I rather love:
> 
> Wow wee I would love to have one. Very cool


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2019)

Colin, my mum's cat. Ruthless killing machine


----------



## Mab (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes! My Wilbur is also black and white but doesn’t have that distinguished white stripe on nose—so sweet. They could all be part of that ruthless black and white MI9 organization.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

Floyd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mab (Jan 17, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh gorgeous just smashing.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

Mab said:


> Ohhhh gorgeous just smashing.


He's a bit of a shit usually [emoji16] terrorises our other older cat. But he's my wife's baby and can do no wrong in her eyes! 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mab (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes sir what baby wants baby gets my Wilbur also torments Winnie the docile snuggler I often must step in.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 17, 2019)

Our other cat Oz. He's my favourite, he's just a lovely gentle guy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sojourner (Jan 17, 2019)

I think my little blue cat Pan may have breast cancer.  I was messing about with her old lady belly last night (which I never normally do) and found quite a big ragged lump where the lowest nipple is, and it felt like the lump carried on to the next nipple.  She didn't show pain or react when I touched it, appetite is fine, no weight loss, no odd behaviour, but she is 14 now and I only got her spayed when she was about 5.

Waiting for the vet to ring me back with an appointment but I fear it's not looking great.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 17, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a job as a bouncer or debt collector would be perfect for this fella


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 17, 2019)

sojourner said:


> I think my little blue cat Pan may have breast cancer.  I was messing about with her old lady belly last night (which I never normally do) and found quite a big ragged lump where the lowest nipple is, and it felt like the lump carried on to the next nipple.  She didn't show pain or react when I touched it, appetite is fine, no weight loss, no odd behaviour, but she is 14 now and I only got her spayed when she was about 5.
> 
> Waiting for the vet to ring me back with an appointment but I fear it's not looking great.


Hope it's better news than you expect. Appetite and no weight loss is a good sign x


----------



## sojourner (Jan 17, 2019)

I wasn't worried too much until it hit home that it was under her nipples, which does make it worrying. Anyway, got appt tonight after work. Thanks.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 17, 2019)

sojourner said:


> I wasn't worried too much until it hit home that it was under her nipples, which does make it worrying. Anyway, got appt tonight after work. Thanks.


Please give an update when you can. 
My old dog had lumps on one of  her nipples and it turned out to be a fatty lump. I hope this the case.


----------



## Mab (Jan 17, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin, my mum's cat. Ruthless killing machine
> 
> View attachment 158942


 Such a great name too, I would be yelling out the door for him Cooooooooolin Coooooolin easier than when .wee Hamish Macbeth was here.


----------



## Mab (Jan 17, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Our other cat Oz. He's my favourite, he's just a lovely gentle guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mab (Jan 17, 2019)

Ohhhhhh that face! I’m getting vaclempt!  This is why it’s hard to get down streets when stopping for every cat you see. (Boyfriend would get fed up—-tough!)


----------



## Mab (Jan 17, 2019)

sojourner said:


> I think my little blue cat Pan may have breast cancer.  I was messing about with her old lady belly last night (which I never normally do) and found quite a big ragged lump where the lowest nipple is, and it felt like the lump carried on to the next nipple.  She didn't show pain or react when I touched it, appetite is fine, no weight loss, no odd behaviour, but she is 14 now and I only got her spayed when she was about 5.
> 
> Waiting for the vet to ring me back with an appointment but I fear it's not looking great.


 Years ago my Daphne Dumurie was checked for cancerous tumour fir big lump which was benign. Vet said older females and males like people develop weird lumps and bumps. He also said higher incident unswayed females and apparently Siamese cats. Just like people finding something early and having it removed is best.
He also said high percentage benign.just watch for any other lumps. I hope everything will be well.


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2019)

Tidily stacked cats


----------



## clicker (Jan 17, 2019)

Tinker has decided I'm sitting with my feet up.


----------



## Mab (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 17, 2019)

My local Aldi are selling cat toys and cat treats (Dreamies style) off for 19p for a 200g bag. I got quite a few


----------



## Mab (Jan 17, 2019)

And this is the docile one Winnie this is the first time I was able to figure out how to post picture duh!

Shoot why didn’t text accompany pic?


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 17, 2019)

Bella really does find leg sitting comforting:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 17, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Bella really does find leg sitting comforting:




Aww...very cute little expression.


----------



## Mab (Jan 17, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Bella really does find leg sitting comforting:


Look at those ears! Darling!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 18, 2019)

Molly hogging my laptop again.


----------



## Mab (Jan 18, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly hogging my laptop again.
> 
> View attachment 159037


Love cats with ears like this especially when they are kittens too cute. Hamish


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> Colin, my mum's cat. Ruthless killing machine
> 
> View attachment 158942



The face of a cat who has killed and eaten every single fuck he ever had to give


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 18, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> The face of a cat who has killed and eaten every single fuck he ever had to give



Ha ha... it's the "I kill you" eyes that get me.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2019)

Saw the vet. They can't tell whether it's benign or malignant without surgical removal of the lumps. The treatment process is pretty aggressive, and not guaranteed to work.  The mortality rates in cats her age, with aggressive treatment, are approx 3 years. Without treatment, she could live for up to another two.  The vet said that needle biopsies (least invasive detection) almost always give inconclusive results due to filling with blood, that if we were going to give her a general anaesthetic for xrays (which MAY show a spread to the chest) we should get the op done - the op being a strip mastectomy, very painful and massively intrusive. It's also astronomically expensive.  So, we have decided to let our little old blue lady live out her remaining time, whatever that may be, in peace and without inflicted pain.  If it's benign, she could live another however many years. If it's malignant, which we think it probably is, up to two. She's 14. We're gonna look after her carefully, with all the cuddles she needs and a treat of tuna once a week, until it's time for the long sleep. That will be decided if/when her behaviour changes to indicate pain, or if the lumps ulcerate. A horrible upsetting decision to make, but we think it's the right one for her, so we must face it head on and not spend the rest of her time fretting. I didn't even know cats could get breast cancer.


----------



## Chz (Jan 18, 2019)

Bit shocked that I lived through the night after this...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2019)

Aw sojourner what a difficult decision, but I agree that it sounds like the right one. Wishing her and you more peaceful years xx


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 18, 2019)

Very sorry about the news, sojourner - but it sounds as if you've been given good information and have a fair idea of the odds for each option. FWIW I would agree that if any surgical intervention is going to be major, and the life gain would be so little, and that it still might be benign, then non-invasive caring, extra cuddles and tuna will be the way to go. When my former time-share cat got cancer he was very rarely in visible pain and was still mobile, eating, drinking and pooing to the last - but did occasionally squeak very gently if you pushed a painful spot, and grew a bit more reclusive and less people-centred later on. It can be very difficult to gauge cats' overall condition though - feel free to talk over any warning signs here. Making the decision about when it's time for the long sleep is a tough one so have a think (when you can bear it) about what your red lines are. And get prepared with the vet. Poor auld cat.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks both, very much appreciated. She's very close to me, blues tend to focus on (obsess about) one person, so I think (hope) I will notice if anything about her demeanour changes. If there's any ulceration, that will be a definite 'red line', with the other things like appetite, weight loss, coming in too.

Did your timeshare cat just pass away on his own then, or was there something that triggered a visit to the vet?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 18, 2019)

sojourner really sorry to hear the news wasn't better, it sounds like you're making the right decision even if it is a hard one. X


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 18, 2019)

sojourner - no, me & timeshare cat's other shareholder sort of hoped he'd slip away in his sleep before going really awry - he hung on pretty normally for about 9months after diagnosis, but in the end he was lethargic, had a large stomach bulge but was generally a bit underweight, clearly couldn't move at full stretch, and then had a (less than 8h) streak of vomiting/frantic water drinking / slightly manic behaviour - so it was time for the final call and the full "voluntary euthanasia" (? that's what they call it) package at the vets. Vet had a look, said he was v dehydrated and would not last much longer anyway. Can talk about what the process is if you like - it is not gory, but it is distressing -  but I'll put it under spoiler code / or by PM as it's a bit morbid and may upset cat lovers. 

Still wonder if we should have done it a bit sooner, but he was apparently enjoying life at least a bit during those months, so it felt wrong to jump straight to "this cat's broken, please put it down already". But then you worry if it was too late and he'd have suffered less if put down earlier. Hmm.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 18, 2019)

So sorry to hear this sojourner. I think you have made the right decision. I put my most loved dog through an operation a few years ago and she was like a puppy again only to deteriorate within a week, I'm still wracked with guilt about putting her through that. A prescription of tuna and cuddles sounds lovely. xx


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2019)

trabuquera  - that sounds about what I would have done/plan to do, so thank you for that.  I know how the long sleep works. I was there for my first cat after she got run over (in front of me and my daughter) and we'd waited 3 weeks with her in a cage to see if her bladder nerves grew back. They didn't, so we took her in. It's really quick and peaceful for them, and I wish humans could have the dignity of that option here in the UK. 

Calamity1971  - thank you too. That does help. Yeh, and she does love cuddles, more than any cat I've ever known.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 18, 2019)

(((( sojourner and kitty ))))


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2019)

Liked for love and treats and dignity sojourner. So difficult when they are ill.


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2019)

We are still in fleamageddon. Neurotic barrel-cat keeps re-getting them and we can’t work out where from. We’ve sprayed the house, with that vile nuclear stuff..... and the one flea we have found since then was very dead, but when I groomed her last night she had three live ones in her fur. They obviously hadn’t fed, but I cannot figure out where she got them from. Idiot cat is completely clear.

And it’s only when you are looking for the source of 1mm insects that you realise how much stuff and how many surfaces you have in your house ....


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 18, 2019)

Sorry to read your news sojourner 
My little dog Daisy had that operation done twice...she was tough as nails though...But still lasted only a year after the second operation. She seemed to recover but suddenly went downhill over a weekend with organ failure and had to be put to sleep. 
17.5 years. It was a good innings for a Jack Russell. 

I think what you're doing is so right. And I sometimes wish I had just let her live out her last 2 years without surgery.  It's never an easy decision.. 

(((((sojourner)))))


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2019)

Manter said:


> We are still in fleamageddon. Neurotic barrel-cat keeps re-getting them and we can’t work out where from. We’ve sprayed the house, with that vile nuclear stuff..... and the one flea we have found since then was very dead, but when I groomed her last night she had three live ones in her fur. They obviously hadn’t fed, but I cannot figure out where she got them from. Idiot cat is completely clear.
> 
> And it’s only when you are looking for the source of 1mm insects that you realise how much stuff and how many surfaces you have in your house ....


Aargh, idiot cat has an eye infection too


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Bella really does find leg sitting comforting:


That is an absolutely stunning cat.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 18, 2019)

Manter said:


> That is an absolutely stunning cat.



A Russian Blue cat.


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2019)

sojourner - sorry to hear your news.  It's never easy to decide what to do but IMO I think given age and the invasive nature of the surgery you are taking what sounds to me to be a pragmatic and kind approach.  I hope that your cat has a good run of remaining in good health and happiness ahead of them still.


----------



## Mab (Jan 19, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Saw the vet. They can't tell whether it's benign or malignant without surgical removal of the lumps. The treatment process is pretty aggressive, and not guaranteed to work.  The mortality rates in cats her age, with aggressive treatment, are approx 3 years. Without treatment, she could live for up to another two.  The vet said that needle biopsies (least invasive detection) almost always give inconclusive results due to filling with blood, that if we were going to give her a general anaesthetic for xrays (which MAY show a spread to the chest) we should get the op done - the op being a strip mastectomy, very painful and massively intrusive. It's also astronomically expensive.  So, we have decided to let our little old blue lady live out her remaining time, whatever that may be, in peace and without inflicted pain.  If it's benign, she could live another however many years. If it's malignant, which we think it probably is, up to two. She's 14. We're gonna look after her carefully, with all the cuddles she needs and a treat of tuna once a week, until it's time for the long sleep. That will be decided if/when her behaviour changes to indicate pain, or if the lumps ulcerate. A horrible upsetting decision to make, but we think it's the right one for her, so we must face it head on and not spend the rest of her time fretting. I didn't even know cats could get breast cancer.



It’s horrible and really devastating to have to make these decisions for them. Animals and people alike with terminal illness I believe are put through unnecessary invasive many times painful treatments. My brother works in pediatric oncology where the “treatments” recipes as he calls it may extend a life perhaps by three months however, those months were horrible for them. This is the same with animals if the owner wants it and has the finances. With my cats I’ve lost over the years, the ones with a blood cancer the most important thing is like you said is peace without inflicted pain. We had my Dad die at home with morphine ,years later my mum. When I knew they were near the end I had vet come to the house. Pain free and lots of snuggles. They feel safe secure and know you love them.❤️


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you everyone, your words mean a lot to me. Am dreading having to tell my daughter.  We got the cats for her, when she was going through that terrible homophobic bullying at school, and had no friends at all.


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Thank you everyone, your words mean a lot to me. Am dreading having to tell my daughter.  We got the cats for her, when she was going through that terrible homophobic bullying at school, and had no friends at all.



How old is your daughter?  It's going to hurt no matter her age, especially if the cat gave some form of emotional support during a hard time - I'm going to assume since the cat is 14 and you got her when your daughter was at school that your daughter is probably grown up - in which case just be honest with her as soon as you possibly can, she'll be more hurt if you try to protect her by not telling her.  I know it's not easy but sometimes bad news needs to be said, I am sure she will want to know.

(Also I hope this doesn't sound terrible but if it comes to it and it is possible, and again assuming she is an adult, give her the option of being there at the end if she wants to, and support one another through that - it's natural to want to shield your child from hurt, but hurt can also come from not saying goodbye properly).


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 20, 2019)

Anyone else had issues with their cat not eating much and just spending most of the day sat/sleeping in bed? Rogue is usally the most active of the three but has spent most of yesterday  sat or sleeping in her bed. Clearly something is wrong. I thought it might be tummy issue that will pass overnight, but she is at it again this morning. Will call the vet tomorrow. Not sure what is wrong


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 20, 2019)

Garlic learned how to get my attention in order that I let him out the window.







He sits on the bedroom window and hides behind the curtains, then pops his heads out, shoves it between the upright timbers on the bed's headboard, then stretches his paw through and digs his claws into my head and pulls! 
What's worse is that Bob has observed Garlic doing this and is now emulating him!


----------



## Epona (Jan 20, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Garlic learned how to get my attention in order that I let him out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Radar does this grabbing thing when he wants something - he will either grab my head or poke me in the face when I am asleep - the trick is that I need to keep his claws trimmed so that when he does it he is pretty much just stroking me with a sweet little definitely-un-spikey paw


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 20, 2019)

Epona said:


> Radar does this grabbing thing when he wants something - he will either grab my head or poke me in the face when I am asleep - the trick is that I need to keep his claws trimmed so that when he does it he is pretty much just stroking me with a sweet little definitely-un-spikey paw


Bob is now a bigger problem than Garlic. He wakes me up in the mornings by (cutely) reaching out and touching my face, then curling his claws and digging them into my face. I regularly look like a spotty teenager, I have that many red spots on my face.


----------



## Epona (Jan 20, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Bob is now a bigger problem than Garlic. He wakes me up in the mornings by (cutely) reaching out and touching my face, then curling his claws and digging them into my face. I regularly look like a spotty teenager, I have that many red spots on my face.



It actually served as a good reminder for me to trim Radar's front claws before bedtime, all done, he fussed a bit but he's pretty easy to handle, it was just vocal fussing, he's a good boy.  He makes a little screechy "eek" type noise because he doesn't like it, but he stays calm and lets me do his claws in one go.  Whilst making little screechy "eek" noises.

I place him to my left with my left arm holding him still and my left hand holding up a front paw, and the clippers in my right hand (I use small animal safety claw clippers, no sharp points just in case!) takes less than 2 minutes to do all 10 front claws including thumb/dew claws.  For slightly more difficult to handle cats, kneeling with the cat between your thighs can work well, that stops them from moving backwards.  Or swoop in and do a claw or two while they are napping (this seems mean but it's not an every day thing, just once in a while).  Or you can go to a groomer or book a vet nurse appointment - my vet surgery does a cat mani/pedi for £6 - I use that service for Sonic because he is very strong and very wriggly  and his claws get thick due to arthritis, they don't get worn much so is more difficult to trim at home


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 20, 2019)

Epona said:


> It actually served as a good reminder for me to trim Radar's front claws before bedtime, all done, he fussed a bit but he's pretty easy to handle, it was just vocal fussing, he's a good boy.  He makes a little screechy "eek" type noise because he doesn't like it, but he stays calm and lets me do his claws in one go.  Whilst making little screechy "eek" noises.
> 
> I place him to my left with my left arm holding him still and my left hand holding up a front paw, and the clippers in my right hand (I use small animal safety claw clippers, no sharp points just in case!) takes less than 2 minutes to do all 10 front claws including thumb/dew claws.  For slightly more difficult to handle cats, kneeling with the cat between your thighs can work well, that stops them from moving backwards.  Or swoop in and do a claw or two while they are napping (this seems mean but it's not an every day thing, just once in a while).  Or you can go to a groomer or book a vet nurse appointment - my vet surgery does a cat mani/pedi for £6 - I use that service for Sonic because he is very strong and very wriggly  and his claws get thick due to arthritis, they don't get worn much so is more difficult to trim at home


I have 10 cats, and I don't think any of them would enjoy this experience. The house would look like a scene from Scarface


----------



## Epona (Jan 20, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I have 10 cats, and I don't think any of them would enjoy this experience. The house would look like a scene from Scarface



I know I am very lucky with my cats, they are all really quite sweet natured and easy to handle, even the (relatively) difficult one is easier than 95% of cats.  Whenever any of them have to have treatment for anything the vet always remarks on how sweet they are.  They don't bite or scratch, well except for Radar when he is playing some sort of game, he has nipped me (not broken skin though) but only when hyper-excited in the course of play, not at other times.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 20, 2019)

Epona said:


> I know I am very lucky with my cats, they are all really quite sweet natured and easy to handle, even the (relatively) difficult one is easier than 95% of cats.  Whenever any of them have to have treatment for anything the vet always remarks on how sweet they are.  They don't bite or scratch, well except for Radar when he is playing some sort of game, he has nipped me (not broken skin though) but only when hyper-excited in the course of play, not at other times.


None of mine bite or scratch (apart from the clawing thing) but I'm sure that would change if I tried to file their nails


----------



## Epona (Jan 20, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> None of mine bite or scratch (apart from the clawing thing) but I'm sure that would change if I tried to file their nails



LOL not file their nails, I use a safety claw clipper with a rounded tip, like scissors with no sharp tip and an indentation in the blades that you put around the claw.  It's basic care if you have indoor cats, I've been doing this every 6 weeks or so since my lot were all little (they are 12-13 now).  I've resorted to seeing the vet nurse with Sonic as his claws get very thick because of his arthritis so it takes longer and he's more wriggly - and I can't always do the trim on a thick claw because of my own arthritis in my hands.


----------



## Epona (Jan 21, 2019)

I love my Sonic so much - I first met him when he was 6 weeks old and I visited him to see if I wanted to pick a kitten from the litter - he marched up to me, climbed into my arms and went to sleep laying along my arm and I sort of tearfully said "I want this one" - he chose me though. (He was too young to leave his mum then, I got to take him home when he was 13 weeks old as per GCCF regulations). 

Over 12 years later and he still likes to go to sleep laying along my arm.  He means the absolute world to me.  He is quite heavy though.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 21, 2019)

My three yesterday afternoon. Cat flap works and they know how to use it, which they did, eventually.


----------



## hegley (Jan 21, 2019)

BigTom said:


> My three yesterday afternoon. Cat flap works and they know how to use it, which they did, eventually.


"But you could just open the door for us!!!! "


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 21, 2019)

hegley said:


> "But you could just open the door for us!!!! "


Yeah..I saw that too. The dismay on the little faces


----------



## Epona (Jan 21, 2019)

BigTom said:


> My three yesterday afternoon. Cat flap works and they know how to use it, which they did, eventually.
> 
> View attachment 159319



It's like The Shining on the left ("Heeeere's Johnny!"), and The Midwich Cuckoos on the right - absolutely brilliant photo!


----------



## BigTom (Jan 21, 2019)

Epona said:


> It's like The Shining on the left ("Heeeere's Johnny!"), and The Midwich Cuckoos on the right - absolutely brilliant photo!


----------



## Epona (Jan 21, 2019)

Honestly though, I think we all like to imagine that our cats have attained some sort of hyper-intelligence, but then they do stuff that makes you realise they are really incredibly stupid and my 3 combined probably have about the same level of reasoning as a fucking cuckoo clock - I saw one of mine today get his head stuck through the handle of a plastic bag and run around in terror - it's not really the behaviour one expects from a feline overlord...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 21, 2019)

Epona said:


> Honestly though, I think we all like to imagine that our cats have attained some sort of hyper-intelligence, but then they do stuff that makes you realise they are really incredibly stupid and my 3 combined probably have about the same level of reasoning as a fucking cuckoo clock - I saw one of mine today get his head stuck through the handle of a plastic bag and run around in terror - it's not really the behaviour one expects from a feline overlord...




"It's a cape mummy....a superhero cape ....see me fly.... "


----------



## Epona (Jan 21, 2019)

Lupa said:


> "It's a cape mummy....a superhero cape ....see me fly.... "



That was my husband's reaction, I am just glad that stupid cat* did not do a fear wee during the incident!

* This is the same cat that I mention earlier in the thread as pretty much I love him more than anything in the world btw.  That doesn't boost his intelligence though


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2019)

Epona said:


> How old is your daughter?  It's going to hurt no matter her age, especially if the cat gave some form of emotional support during a hard time - I'm going to assume since the cat is 14 and you got her when your daughter was at school that your daughter is probably grown up - in which case just be honest with her as soon as you possibly can, she'll be more hurt if you try to protect her by not telling her.  I know it's not easy but sometimes bad news needs to be said, I am sure she will want to know.
> 
> (Also I hope this doesn't sound terrible but if it comes to it and it is possible, and again assuming she is an adult, give her the option of being there at the end if she wants to, and support one another through that - it's natural to want to shield your child from hurt, but hurt can also come from not saying goodbye properly).


She's 27, and just coming off anti depressants which she's been on for years and is having bad anxiety attacks, so it's not a great time, but we're meeting up mid-Feb so I'm gonna tell her then, face to face.  Yep she's gonna be really upset, but I know I have to tell her. I will also ask her about the long sleep too.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 21, 2019)

Any news on Rogue donkyboy?


----------



## stavros (Jan 21, 2019)

Seriously gutted that the snooker's finished.

 

Still, the Six Nations starts in a couple of weeks.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Any news on Rogue donkyboy?



just came back from the vet. she has a high temperature and the vet felt around her tummy which made rogue uncomfortable. she suggested a trip to the hospital for x-ray as rogue may have something stuck in her tummy? We are looking at around £600 for this and up to 1000k if surgery required. But I don't know, I should have insisted on anti-biaotics for the high temp and see what happens. Not sure anything is stuck in her tummy. I will give it a few more days and then just take her to wimbledon for x-ray if she does not improve. She has done a poo for a few days, as far as I can see.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 21, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> just came back from the vet. she has a high temperature and the vet felt around her tummy which made rogue uncomfortable. she suggested a trip to the hospital for x-ray as rogue may have something stuck in her tummy? We are looking at around £600 for this and up to 1000k if surgery required. But I don't know, I should have insisted on anti-biaotics for the high temp and see what happens. Not sure anything is stuck in her tummy. I will give it a few more days and then just take her to wimbledon for x-ray if she does not improve. She has done a poo for a few days, as far as I can see.


Oh poor Rogue. Fingers crossed it doesn't come to surgery. It might be worth ringing the vets and asking for something to bring her temperature down.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oh poor Rogue. Fingers crossed it doesn't come to surgery. It might be worth ringing the vets and asking for something to bring her temperature down.



I'll see how she is tomorrow. If there is no improvement, I will uber it to the hospital Wednesday morning and just pay the cost. I think I should have got pet insurance. I'm looking it up now.


----------



## Epona (Jan 21, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I'll see how she is tomorrow. If there is no improvement, I will uber it to the hospital Wednesday morning and just pay the cost. I think I should have got pet insurance. I'm looking it up now.



I hope Rogue will be ok and that it turns out to be not so serious/expensive.

Pet insurance is expensive but brilliant - like any type of insurance it's a gamble, you could pay in for years and never have to use it, or it could be a lifesaver (I mean that quite literally).  When Radar needed surgery early last year and ended up with complications that meant he was in and out of hospital for a couple of months, his final vet bill was around £6.5k - petplan paid for £5.5k of that.  And the vet dealt directly with them, all I needed to do was sign the forms that they printed out, I didn't have to put in a claim myself.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

well just purchased pet insurance for all three. £24.55 per month with Bought by Many insurance.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2019)

get well soon, rogue


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 22, 2019)

Tiger has had a fabulous morning - she brought in a field mouse , and played with it for hours. (without harming it) , tiny little thing - mouse went behind bin ,then up behind the radiator , finally under the cooker. 

We cleared out under the cooker with a long plastic ruler with a cloth attached. Mouse bravely did a break for freedom into a basket , from which I released it to the garden.

However , her day is made - we got out a load of her "toys" - screwed up paper , Xmas tree baubles , but best of all a toy mouse. She is in 7th Heaven. Hyper even. Simple joys.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 22, 2019)

Edward is very glad the sun is coming back around again.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2019)

Molly recovered from her cold but is now shedding fur! might have to go the vets again again


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 23, 2019)

I woke up to this cuteness by my side!


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 23, 2019)

things up improved with rogues condition. called the hospital yesterday to take her in. the chap said why dont you just get her x-rayed at vet which will be cheaper. I would also have to pay £100 transfer fee as I didn't bring her in on the day the vet referred her. He checked the vets system and found a 09:15 slot and emailed them to inform I will be coming in. While on the phone to him, Rogue used the litter tray to take her 1st poo for two days. This made be think, there can't be anything stuck in her tummy.

So called in sick at work and took her to the vet. explained about her taking a dump. A different locum vet was there. She felt her tummy and didn't notice anything unusual so gave her anti-biotic jab to bring the temperature down as it was very high and prescribed penicillin and also metacam. It seemed to work within minutes. When we got home she was walking about more.

This morning around 2 am she jumped into bed and started purring and hitting my face to wake me up, which she hadn't done while sick. It was a very good sign of recovery...

Looks like £600 or so on x-ray wasn't necessary at all. the first vet may have jumped the gun with recommendation of x-ray and IV drip to re-hydrate her.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 23, 2019)

watching an old youtube vid of the girls playing in a laundry basket when they were kittens made me go buy a new one from argos and use the old one as their new play basket.
Rogue looks so tiny and Chloe looks so slim before the weight gain



Fast forward 4 years and here is Chloe in the same basket as in the video. One claw stuck but still playing with the toy:


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2019)

Molly scruffcat on the landing last night


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh my dearest scruffy one. always looks like she's been drawn with a great big thick black jagged marker. A unique one, that Molly.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 24, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Oh my dearest scruffy one. always looks like she's been drawn with a great big thick black jagged marker. A unique one, that Molly.


I absolutely love your descriptions on here, always make me smile. 
Molly scruffcat is certainly a one to behold.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2019)

Glad your beautiful little kitty is on the mend donkyboy


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh hai! I am in the cupboard where the foods comes from, because it makes me happy. Join me! Then we can all has foods.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Oh my dearest scruffy one. always looks like she's been drawn with a great big thick black jagged marker. A unique one, that Molly.


  
quality!
Molly has been to the vet again! fur lossage is due to being allergic to the flea bites and should clear up in a month or less, apparently


----------



## clicker (Jan 24, 2019)

George practising for his school photo.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Molly has been to the vet again! fur lossage is due to being allergic to the flea bites and should clear up in a month or less, apparently



glad it's nothing drastic.  dunno if it's the same with female kittehs of the opposite sex, but (neutered boy) kitteh i used to live with had to be given a hormone shot or two to re-grow fur after this sort of thing - vet said that neutered cats can struggle a bit to re-grow fur



clicker said:


> George practising for his school photo.



is he as pussed off as he looks?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 24, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is he as pussed off as he looks


I've seen that look when I tried kittehs on co-op own brand meat sachets.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2019)

clicker said:


> View attachment 159719
> George practising for his school photo.



_Come n ave a go if yer think yer ard enough_


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 25, 2019)

Garlic hates being put into a cat carrier, but as I was sat on the throne, I looked across into the bath (where there was a cat carrier), and lo and behold, there was Garlic, enjoying his safe space


----------



## Me76 (Jan 25, 2019)

We keep ours in the corridor all the time and they are used as bolt holes when they are chasing each other up and down the house.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 25, 2019)

Furry idiots. WTAF? She's (the smaller one) mostly lying with her head over the edge.

Two headed cat monster!


----------



## Me76 (Jan 25, 2019)

Very rarely see them awake and this close to each other without fighting.


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Furry idiots. WTAF? She's (the smaller one) mostly lying with her head over the edge.
> 
> Two headed cat monster!
> 
> View attachment 159973 View attachment 159974 View attachment 159975 View attachment 159976 View attachment 159977


I’ve just put your here profile and your real life/Facebook self together. Slightly embarrassing that I hadn’t so far.  I didn’t know you were you


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 25, 2019)

Leyla and Rik sharing the table


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 25, 2019)

Manter said:


> I’ve just put your here profile and your real life/Facebook self together. Slightly embarrassing that I hadn’t so far.  I didn’t know you were you



 No real reason why you would, our irl transactions didn't contain much that related to here, or Vicky Verso 

Also, not entirely sure that I know that I'm me anyway


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 25, 2019)

... and more also, like that fact that it was cats which established the connection


----------



## Epona (Jan 26, 2019)

Me76 said:


> We keep ours in the corridor all the time and they are used as bolt holes when they are chasing each other up and down the house.



Radar loves the carrier - which is available all the time - and uses it as a cat bed/hidey hole (it has a nice blankie in it) when he wants some quiet time.  It definitely made it a little easier when he had multiple vet visits over a couple of months last year.  He was easily trained to go in the carrier using a vocal command.  Not kidding, I say "get in" and he walks into the carrier and lays down and I shut the door.

Sonic has a neutral relationship with the carrier.  He doesn't love it as cat bed, but he doesn't fear and dread it - he wails when he is in it (we usually take him for vet appointments on the bus, and there is "WAAAAAHHHHH"  "WAAAAAAHHHHHH"  "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH" going on the entire journey.  It is an indignant "what the fuck do you think you are doing?  Acknowledge me as your feline overlord and submit to my will" rather than a "ooooh I am scared" wail though.

Jakey HATES being in a carrier.  When we first brought him home he wasn't a kitten which might have been easier, he was a little older and clearly already hated travel.  He had a bit of a panic (which is horrible to watch) and kicked the door off the carrier we first brought him home in, I had to take out my shoelaces to tie bits of the carrier back together so that we could get him home safely.  I can get him in a carrier (a very sturdy one!) for vet visits because it's for his own good, I am determined, and I have a very thick long-sleeved top.  He's a sweet cat, but he panics when being put in the carrier, so a thick long-sleeved top is a must.

Also, top loaders are slightly easier for cats that are difficult to put in a carrier (IMO)


----------



## stavros (Jan 26, 2019)

Some serious lap-love this afternoon. I was watching the Millwall-Everton match on the telly, whilst cooking four different things in the oven. This meant reasonably frequent lap evictions, but Missy remained determined and got back on seven times in the course of 90 minutes.


----------



## Epona (Jan 27, 2019)

stavros said:


> Some serious lap-love this afternoon. I was watching the Millwall-Everton match on the telly, whilst cooking four different things in the oven. This meant reasonably frequent lap evictions, but Missy remained determined and got back on seven times in the course of 90 minutes.





I had Sonic and Jakey trying to do what I call a "double-decker" on my lap yesterday.  One gets on then the other tries to get on top of that.  I have tried explaining that cats do not stack in a way that I consider stable enough to remain on my lap for long without significant digging in of claws for balance, and possible slippage (which tends to involve bleeding scratches as they try to hang onto my legs).  They don't care, they just want to be on my lap at the same time.


----------



## Epona (Jan 27, 2019)

So today I nipped out to the shops, I needed a plastic storage box in which to keep open bags of pasta/rice/pulses etc.  The bloke in the - well it's not a pound shop because a lot of stuff is more than £1 (my plastic box was £4) - let's call it a random assortment of cheap goods shop - took one look at my sweater, asked me how many cats I had, told me that was too many and tried to sell me a multipack!!! of lint rollers...  fuck my life...


----------



## stavros (Jan 27, 2019)

Epona said:


> I had Sonic and Jakey trying to do what I call a "double-decker" on my lap yesterday.  One gets on then the other tries to get on top of that.  I have tried explaining that cats do not stack in a way that I consider stable enough to remain on my lap for long without significant digging in of claws for balance, and possible slippage (which tends to involve bleeding scratches as they try to hang onto my legs).  They don't care, they just want to be on my lap at the same time.



Photos of two-tier lap occupation please.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 27, 2019)

when i want some time peace and quiet, just got to flip the sofa bed over, push it to the radiator and turn the heating on. hey presto. win win. the girls get to soak up the warmth and get a nice nap and rest. I get to also relax


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2019)

A few minutes ago Molly came down from upstairs and sat on some paper near me on the floor, her front legs slid down on and she was shaking, tried to get up and couldn't walk straight or very well at all.
Legs going from under her and was half dragging herself into the next room where the litter tray is and half fell over, seemed to be trying to drag herself and failing, poo came out as she was resting against the wall and didn't seem to be able to move.
She moved a bit and I picked her up, was a bit of a protest. She managed to half run back upstairs but the almost collapsed again, breathing heavily and shaking, also her eyes look really cloudy and she looks freaked out/confused.
Have been sat with her for a while and eyes a bit less cloudy around edge, she even went for me a little bit as I touched her paw.
Still seems to be breathing heavily and looking freaked out
Partner has rung the emergency vet
Don't really know what to do as she managed to run up the stairs and is now resting


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 27, 2019)

(((( molly ))))

((((ddraig and family))))


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 27, 2019)

Shit...sorry to read this ddraig.
Hope the emergency vet can help Molly.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh ddraig!  How old is she? It sounds very similar to when my old Nuttacat had his first stoke. 

He then went on blood thinning meds and apart from me having to work out how to fool him to take tablets 3 times a week he had another good, quiet, two years.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 27, 2019)

Is there any way Molly might have ingested chemicals by accident?


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Oh ddraig!  How old is she? It sounds very similar to when my old Nuttacat had his first stoke.
> 
> He then went on blood thinning meds and apart from me having to work out how to fool him to take tablets 3 times a week he had another good, quiet, two years.


Thanks
13 we think
Did wonder whether it may be a stroke


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh ((ddraig)). Please let us know how you get on with the vet. ((molly scruffcat)).
I love little scruffcat x


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Is there any way Molly might have ingested chemicals by accident?


Did wonder this too and pretty sure she hasn't


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 27, 2019)

Sorry I didn't mean to upset you further


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to upset you further


No need for any apology
all replies welcome
donkyboy probably just reacting to my post not yours at a guess


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh poor Molly scruff cat. Hope the emergency vets can sort you out something, or at least give you some useful guidance ddraig. Does sound a bit like a stroke, but I'm not a vet. Fingers crossed the old gal finds some comfort.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks all
She is now walking normally and has been down for some food, then ran up the stairs as I went to pick her up
Seems a lot more alert and normal anti social self


----------



## clicker (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes George , I banged on the window so you wouldn't catch the squirrel .
 
Do I look bovvered?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Thanks all
> She is now walking normally and has been down for some food, then ran up the stairs as I went to pick her up
> Seems a lot more alert and normal anti social self


 Been to vets and they say may be trapped nerve and could happen again


----------



## Motown_ben (Jan 28, 2019)

I still can't get over how ridiculous Floyd's floppy/curly tail is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 28, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Been to vets and they say may be trapped nerve and could happen again


That's a relief that it's not a stroke. Did the vet say that it might disappear as well. How is molly today ddraig?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 28, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Been to vets and they say may be trapped nerve and could happen again



How is Molly now?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> That's a relief that it's not a stroke. Did the vet say that it might disappear as well. How is molly today ddraig?


Vet said may happen again in near future or in a few years

She seems fine today, back to sitting on the stairs and doing a little noise when we approach


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 28, 2019)

Rogue looking very beautiful with her snow white neck and belly:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 28, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue looking very beautiful with her snow white neck and belly:


Your picture is on the piss


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 28, 2019)

Sushi being a dick post food shopping.  The cat is most definitely _in_ the bag.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 28, 2019)

Charlie shit tail enjoying lap time
 
Until Red the head banger appears at my feet.


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2019)

ddraig - I hope Molly is doing well and that it doesn't happen again, must have been very frightening to see her like that



Throbbing Angel said:


> Sushi being a dick post food shopping.  The cat is most definitely _in_ the bag.View attachment 160256



OMG that cat is a real beauty, very eyecatching!


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> I still can't get over how ridiculous Floyd's floppy/curly tail is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's gorgeous, what a lovely photo of a lovely cat.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 29, 2019)

Floyd's tail is impressively de luxe
Sushi is just beautiful and charismatic all over
and Charlie shit tail has some brilliant faces

Thank you, kitteh custodians


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2019)

Is Sushi a Siamese or similar, Throbbing Angel ? Agreed with all - s/he's an absolute beauty.


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2019)

For the first time in ages I met one of my on-the-walk-to-work cats. She's lovely, and obviously remembered me.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 29, 2019)

Curtain call.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2019)

I have a difficulty.  

Both my next door neighbours have kitties, and unless it's really bloody cold, both are usually sat outside at the time I go out to work.  

If I make a fuss of one, the other sulks.  Getting the two close enough to engage simultaneous fussing has only been managed once, and it didn't end well.

I think I'll have to adopt an even / odd numbered days system...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 29, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have a difficulty.
> 
> Both my next door neighbours have kitties, and unless it's really bloody cold, both are usually sat outside at the time I go out to work.
> 
> ...


I never realised that cats are the most jealous things on the planet! Garlic (see above) is the most jealous cat alive. If he sees me daring to give another cat attention, he jumps in and pushes the other cat out of the way, and claims his rightful place.


----------



## tim (Jan 29, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Charlie shit tail enjoying lap time
> View attachment 160257
> Until Red the head banger appears at my feet.
> View attachment 160258


Are you a professional stilt walker?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 29, 2019)

.


Saul Goodman said:


> *Curtain call. *


This made me think of Snagglepuss, 'exit stage left'


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 29, 2019)

tim said:


> Are you a professional stilt walker?


Cameras do lie it seems .


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 29, 2019)

There's a fairly large local problem of wild cats, and I've been trapping feral cats for the past couple of years, and paying to have them neutered/spayed, then releasing them back into the wild, but I met the head of the local TNR at the vets last week, and she said the charity would pay for the vet bills if I set the traps and took the cats to the vet, so it seems I've volunteered myself for a new job. Unfortunately, I've been asked if I could look after some of the kittens, until they're re-homed. I said "OK, no problem, but then I got home and remembered I already have 10 cats! What have I done!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 29, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> There's a fairly large local problem of wild cats, and I've been trapping feral cats for the past couple of years, and paying to have them neutered/spayed, then releasing them back into the wild, but I met the head of the local TNR at the vets last week, and she said the charity would pay for the vet bills if I set the traps and took the cats to the vet, so it seems I've volunteered myself for a new job. Unfortunately, I've been asked if I could look after some of the kittens, until they're re-homed. I said "OK, no problem, but then I got home and remembered I already have 10 cats! What have I done!


My mate has done that for years. He made a cattery outside as he doesn't have them long before they are given new homes. He's in the same boat with a house full.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> then I got home and remembered I already have 10 cats! What have I done!



Saul's place this time next year


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 29, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Saul's place this time next year


Not a fucking hope! (I hope!)


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 29, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> My mate has done that for years. He made a cattery outside as he doesn't have them long before they are given new homes. He's in the same boat with a house full.


I honestly don't mind doing it. She said the charity would pay all the food and vet bills, and who doesn't love kittens!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 29, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I honestly don't mind doing it. She said the charity would pay all the food and vet bills, and who doesn't love kittens!


Its the giving them away that would kill me.
I was considering volunteering at a local shelter but I don't trust myself to not bring half of them home.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 29, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Its the giving them away that would kill me.
> I was considering volunteering at a local shelter but I don't trust myself to not bring half of them home.


That's how I started... with one Then came the deluge!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> That's how I started... with one Then came the deluge!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 29, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


That's exactly what happened!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 29, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Is Sushi a Siamese or similar, Throbbing Angel ? Agreed with all - s/he's an absolute beauty.



He's a Bengal.  Too good looking if you ask me


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Sushi being a dick post food shopping.  The cat is most definitely _in_ the bag.View attachment 160256


Stunning colouring


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


My latest house guest ‘doesn’t really like cats’ 

He now leaves the door open so the cats can sleep on his bed, and the cupboard door open because one quite likes sleeping on his pile of T-shirts <<eyeroll>>


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 29, 2019)

Manter said:


> My latest house guest ‘doesn’t really like cats’
> 
> He now leaves the door open so the cats can sleep on his bed, and the cupboard door open because one quite likes sleeping on his pile of T-shirts <<eyeroll>>



He'll be hopelessly in love with her by the time he leaves!


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2019)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He'll be hopelessly in love with her by the time he leaves!


That one is our big butch (!) boy cat!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## fishfinger (Jan 30, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 160343 View attachment 160344


"It's so tiring being this cute".


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 30, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 160343 View attachment 160344



Lol...that second one looks like Tobytoes is in stitches laughing


----------



## hegley (Jan 30, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> ... and who doesn't love kittens!


Wrong'uns. That's who!


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 30, 2019)

Best friends:


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 30, 2019)

Whagwan said:


> Best friends:


SO cute


----------



## clicker (Jan 30, 2019)

It's cold , I'm indoors and never going out again.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 30, 2019)

Just back from feeding/watering the colony. Looks like there are only two left. I hope.someone has given them homes and they've not demised.
As usual there was no sign of food and the water bowl was frozen solid .
As soon as they see me now they come running and aren't even bothered by sash.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 30, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Just back from feeding/watering the colony. Looks like there are only two left. I hope.someone has given them homes and they've not demised.
> As usual there was no sign of food and the water bowl was frozen solid .
> As soon as they see me now they come running and aren't even bothered by sash.
> View attachment 160399



Poor little things ... they are lucky to have you keeping an eye on them...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 30, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Poor little things ... they are lucky to have you keeping an eye on them...


I was getting head bumps today. They just look like Charlie and I think that confuses sash (well that, and sash is a bit of a dick)


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 30, 2019)

clicker said:


> View attachment 160383
> It's cold , I'm indoors and never going out again.


That's a very severe look


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2019)

Back down to colony again with fresh water and food. They stayed still a bit longer for photo call. 
Stripey face and black face. 
 
Black face waiting patiently until stripey rocked up. 
 
I must sound like a right tit shouting them (in that stupid cat voice we all use)


----------



## smmudge (Jan 31, 2019)

Omg white-tipped tails! <3


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 31, 2019)

Toby toes has the right idea.  That radiator is warm behind him!


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 1, 2019)

this was just past 5 am in the morning today. the girls were waiting at the bottom of the bed for me to get up and give them their gravy. Saw Bella in the middle yawn and thought either rogue or chloe would surely follow. So held my phone up and sure enough, caught Chloe just as she opened her mouth


----------



## clicker (Feb 1, 2019)

I really want to get George one of those sheepskin fluffy hammocks that hang off the radiator. But he's fussy, unless he thinks he's discovered a new chilling spot on his own, he will do everything to avoid it. Trying to get him used to the idea with a chair and a foot warmer. He hasn't moved for hours.
Eta he's also a bit of a lump. A lovely lump.


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 1, 2019)

George has a very serious stare action going on.


----------



## clicker (Feb 1, 2019)

He loves having his photograph taken and will pose for hours, it's a very serious business.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 1, 2019)

clicker said:


> He loves having his photograph taken and will pose for hours, it's a very serious business.


He's beautiful. If he was human, he'd definitely be a model.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 1, 2019)

clicker said:


> View attachment 160596 View attachment 160597
> I really want to get George one of those sheepskin fluffy hammocks that hang off the radiator. But he's fussy, unless he thinks he's discovered a new chilling spot on his own, he will do everything to avoid it. Trying to get him used to the idea with a chair and a foot warmer. He hasn't moved for hours.
> Eta he's also a bit of a lump. A lovely lump.


He's a boss.  I love that grumpy face.  Everything is nothing to him.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2019)

Molly "scruffalump" resting
didn't draw her honest!


----------



## Me76 (Feb 1, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Molly "scruffalump" resting
> didn't draw her honest!
> View attachment 160621


I had to search for the head there.  Love the scruffilicious


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 2, 2019)

She's Patti Smith in cat form. 100% true punk attitude.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> She's Patti Smith in cat form. 100% true punk attitude.


love it!


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 2, 2019)

Catti Smith


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 3, 2019)

Milly is loving the snow, but her fur is so long she keeps coming in with icy arse balls.


----------



## Epona (Feb 3, 2019)

The other day on here I described Sonic as an idiot - but yesterday I turned the heating on for 30 minutes to take the chill off, it isn't often on.  Sonic followed me into the hall, detected that the radiator in the hall was putting out some heat, and immediately raced to the sitting room and up onto the windowsill with a radiator right underneath.

He may be a daft bugger, but he has worked out that if one radiator is hot, the one he likes to sit on in another room will be too - I think that's fairly clever for a cat.


----------



## KatyF (Feb 3, 2019)

Lazy day for Delilah


----------



## hegley (Feb 3, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Lazy day for Delilah


And Peanut.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 3, 2019)

hegley said:


> And Peanut.
> View attachment 160838



Oh my ... what lovely colouring Peanut has. Really gorgeous.


----------



## clicker (Feb 3, 2019)

George has instructed Tinker on the pecking order regarding radiators.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bella relaxing under the coat:


----------



## stavros (Feb 3, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Lazy day for Delilah
> View attachment 160837



That look just says, "I'm busy; fuck off".


----------



## stavros (Feb 3, 2019)

On the walk back from town yesterday I met the two sisters who I hadn't seen properly, and certainly not together for ages. It was weird, because one of them was all over me, lapping up the attention. The other, who has been really affectionate in the past, seemed to take on the role of look-out, keeping watch for dangers whilst her sis took my stroking.


----------



## stavros (Feb 4, 2019)

Are you a cat? Are you feeling a bit bored? Why not jump up on a table, walk across it, and then jump down onto the floor on the other side?

Hours of fun.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2019)

Molly has been running up and down the stairs more than usual tonight!
might be to do with the trip to the vet today, sedation, blood test, shaving and claws clipped! 
Pricey  
Hopefully no more trips to the vet for a while


----------



## smmudge (Feb 5, 2019)

My wife came home to this.

 

We've just put the flat on the market. Luckily it happened after someone had been round to view it 

I didn't know he could catch birds. But this was not a gift for us. He ate everything he could and left us to clear up what he couldn't


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 5, 2019)

smmudge said:


> My wife came home to this.
> 
> View attachment 161046
> 
> ...


((tweety pie))


----------



## vanya (Feb 5, 2019)

Tweety pie and puddy tats


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 5, 2019)

bobcat currently at emergency vets. something stuck in his throat he couldn't clear since this afty. although latest news is his energetic yowling about going in the basket might have dislodged it


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 5, 2019)

Congratulations, smmudge, your cat is fully functional ... poor birdy tho.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> bobcat currently at emergency vets.







wayward bob said:


> his energetic yowling about going in the basket might have dislodged it





get well soon, bobcat


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 5, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> bobcat currently at emergency vets. something stuck in his throat he couldn't clear since this afty. although latest news is his energetic yowling about going in the basket might have dislodged it


Liked on account of dislodging.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 5, 2019)

think i got hit with karma today. I got battersea cats and dogs selected as our work charity of the year. raised £60 for a kitty kabin for battersea, donated items for our charity of year auction. my items raised £138. also donated nearly £70 worth of cat accessories to battersea. today I received a package. I thought it was an ebay item I was waiting on. opened it up and it in fact e-cig vape gear. I had entered a youtube giveaway competition and the total value of the items is over £400.

Maybe it was the fur babies of battersea sending me karma?


----------



## smmudge (Feb 6, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Congratulations, smmudge, your cat is fully functional ... poor birdy tho.



I do feel sorry for the bird....however, he didn't kill it just to play with it, he actually devoured it, and every bit of it except the feet and wings and all the seeds it must have just eaten. And we feed him chicken everyday so I think, what's the difference? Can't judge him too much really.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 6, 2019)

smmudge said:


> I do feel sorry for the bird....however, he didn't kill it just to play with it, he actually devoured it, and every bit of it except the feet and wings and all the seeds it must have just eaten.


bobcat gets a pass cos given a chance he eats the whole rat save the tail so not so much cleaning required  leaving too much carcass  attracting flies/magpies - or worse (half) live critters in the house are rehoming offences 

he's fine. expensive, and fine


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2019)

smmudge said:


> My wife came home to this.
> 
> View attachment 161046
> 
> ...



That is quite impressive - messy, but impressive.  I am somewhat awed by my Radar's mousing abilities - he is indoor only, but woe betide any mouse that wanders in here (which is tbh why we ended up with cats in the first place) - he is ruthless and kills quickly rather than playing with his prey.  Doesn't eat them though, just breaks their neck and leaves them on the floor.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 6, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> he's fine. expensive, and fine



Glad bobcat is ok!


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2019)

I have Radar booked in for dental work on Tuesday.  I find this increasingly terrifying the older they get.  Radar is 13 now and has a heart murmur, so - well I mean he can't be left with tooth pain, something has to be done - but it's higher risk.   Dental work often requires them to be anaesthetised for a while too.

Plus - last time he had surgery he ended up not eating and in and out of hospital and had a feeding tube installed for more than a month (you know if at any point he had looked or acted miserable or like he wasn't enjoying life or little prospect of recovery I'd have prevented him from suffering further, but the little sod had no clear physical reason for not eating, was very chirpy and energetic and loving throughout, and clearly enjoying himself despite the fact he had lost loads of weight, and that I was syringing kitty complan down a plastic tube that entered in his neck and went into his stomach 5 times a day, and then one day he just decided he was going to start feeding himself again *shakes head and shrugs shoulders* ) so I have a bit of fear about that happening this time.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2019)

Molly didn't miaow for a couple of days after being anaesthetised and was looking spaced right out
all back to "normal" now


----------



## Me76 (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks to a delivery the OH got, the cats have a new bed ie, a box.  They won't use it together, but as soon as one is out of it the other goes in.

Luckily I'm not house proud so not worried about the aesthetics of a half chewed box in front of the tele.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Luckily I'm not house proud so not worried about the aesthetics of a half chewed box in front of the tele.



it's a feline deconstructionist art installation


----------



## Epona (Feb 8, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's a feline deconstructionist art installation



Well it's been deconstructed alright...


----------



## clicker (Feb 8, 2019)

Tinker and his exploding eyebrows.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2019)

Epona said:


> Well it's been deconstructed alright...



it's more comfortable that way

 

 

(the mogs i used to live with  - can't remember if i have posted these pictures before)


----------



## stavros (Feb 8, 2019)

The little furry fuckwit seems to have developed a penchant for attacking my feet whilst I'm sat at the table, all of a sudden. She's running a real risk of being trodden on with my impulse reactions.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 8, 2019)

I used to have a really nice settee before cats 







You should see the state of my speakers!


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 8, 2019)

bella watching punisher season 1 episode 12 with me in bed:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 8, 2019)

clicker said:


> View attachment 161337 Tinker and his exploding eyebrows.


He's so lovely!


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2019)

clicker said:


> View attachment 161337 Tinker and his exploding eyebrows.



That is awesome!  My Radar has massive eyebrow whiskers but cos he is mostly white and his whiskers are white it is difficult to get a good picture.  They serve as an early warning system though, if he's looming over me when I am asleep with the intention of licking my eyelid or some other sort of weird as fuck cat behaviour, his whiskers tickle my face and wake me with a few seconds to react.


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2019)

Sometimes I look at my shabby sofa or other stuff they have destructified and think "why did I get cats?"  Then one of them will come up to me and press his little head against me, purring, and that reminds me why.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 9, 2019)

Epona said:


> ...licking my eyelid


Oh, you have one of those, too. I thought my weirdo was unique 

And she has the most sandpaper of sandpaper tongues!


----------



## colacubes (Feb 10, 2019)

This little lion really loves me <3


----------



## souljacker (Feb 10, 2019)

Just been to see and choose a kitten. This little one will be coming home with us next week:


----------



## colacubes (Feb 10, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Just been to see and choose a kitten. This little one will be coming home with us next week:


Squee


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 10, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Squee



urban needs a 'squee' button...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 10, 2019)

Checked in on the not so feral 2.
Both.enjoying the warm sunshine.
Black face likes a good stroke now and a chin rub.
Menu today was canard gourmet pearl in gravy, and I got some head bumps


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 10, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Just been to see and choose a kitten. This little one will be coming home with us next week:



Awww, what an adorable baby!


----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Checked in on the not so feral 2.
> Both.enjoying the warm sunshine.
> Black face likes a good stroke now and a chin rub.
> Menu today was canard gourmet pearl in gravy, and I got some head bumps
> View attachment 161502



Is the tip of Black Face's tail really white? I've never seen that before.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 10, 2019)

stavros said:


> Is the tip of Black Face's tail really white? I've never seen that before.



more common in cartoon cats...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 10, 2019)

stavros said:


> Is the tip of Black Face's tail really white? I've never seen that before.


They both have. So have the two that I rescued after they fled the colony.


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2019)

It's really interesting - it isn't common to have a coloured tail with a white tail tip, so it could be a random rare gene in the population in that area and they are all related in some way.

(Usually bicolour/tricolour cats are mostly pigmented normally with symmetrical white parts of their bodies, "tuxedo cats" type description, paws, paws and bib, paws bib and mask - OR white with a few dark spots and/or irregular pigmented markings, which is called either Harlequin pattern if it is really irregular with 60-80% of the fur white (like my Radar), cow cat if it is bigger spots of black fur on white (like the markings of a Fresian cow), or Van pattern in which case the extremities - ears, tail, and possibly legs - tend to be pigmented - 80%+ white.  Both are caused by the white spotting gene, the former (dark body with white extremities - bib and mask/tuxedo) is caused by having 1 allele for white spotting, and the other type, (white with a few dark patches on the extremities/tail, ears, and perhaps rear legs, or irregular markings - Harlequin or Van pattern) is caused by 2 alleles for the white spotting gene.  Having a dark tail with a white tip is not as common, and there could well be some other genetic thing going on.)


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 11, 2019)

Bob has a new box but is a bit averse as to us taking it away


----------



## KatyF (Feb 11, 2019)

Bob has an excellent face


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 11, 2019)

He does. Something about him makes me think of Ray Winston a bit. Looking very determined.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 11, 2019)

seeformiles said:


> View attachment 161620 Bob has a new box but is a bit averse as to us taking it away


Bob is in the white tip tailed gang .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Bob is in the white tip tailed gang .



the best cats are


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2019)

Bob is a handsome chap, I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of him though, he looks like he doesn't take any nonsense


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2019)

Partner was away for a couple of days and Molly kept a look out
at top of the stairs


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2019)

and at the bottom, not sure if this was for the sunshine


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2019)

Radar had his dental work done today - really long surgery, had every tooth out apart from his fangs.

It turns out it was caused by an uncommon condition (although more common in certain breeds, he is a crossbreed of one of these) called Feline Tooth Resorption - this is where the body starts attacking dental tissue causing it to break down - it had caused a bit of a gum infection so the teeth all had to go.

The vet left his canines as he has the non painful type of the condition and have deeper roots so are currently more stable than the rest of his teeth were, but they will likely eventually fall out.

He is a bit groggy still and his white fur is a bit bloodstained (extractions of this nature can be a messy business and they don't like to wet the cats fur to clean it due to stress and making a recovering cat cold), he was hungry when he got home and tried to eat but managed a bit and dropped a lot on the carpet as it was a little tricky to eat, but he has since had another go and has had a small meal, so that is great, huge relief 

He fought the vet and nurses this time, he's always been so sweet and well behaved at the vet in the past, but he gets very scared now after his ordeal and hospitalisation last year, poor love.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

((radar)) Good that he's trying to eat.
Animals are so resilliant.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 12, 2019)

(((( radar ))))


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

Red with Mr fox, and zzzz's.


----------



## petee (Feb 13, 2019)

Epona said:


> Radar had his dental work done today - really long surgery, had every tooth out apart from his fangs.
> 
> It turns out it was caused by an uncommon condition (although more common in certain breeds, he is a crossbreed of one of these) called Feline Tooth Resorption - this is where the body starts attacking dental tissue causing it to break down - it had caused a bit of a gum infection so the teeth all had to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 13, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Red with Mr fox, and zzzz's.
> View attachment 161700


Awww....Red is so cute ...


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

Epona said:


> Radar had his dental work done today - really long surgery, had every tooth out apart from his fangs.
> 
> It turns out it was caused by an uncommon condition (although more common in certain breeds, he is a crossbreed of one of these) called Feline Tooth Resorption - this is where the body starts attacking dental tissue causing it to break down - it had caused a bit of a gum infection so the teeth all had to go.
> 
> ...



wishing Radar a speedy recovery


----------



## Me76 (Feb 13, 2019)

Get well soon Radar.


----------



## stavros (Feb 13, 2019)

ddraig said:


> and at the bottom, not sure if this was for the sunshine
> View attachment 161694



If so, the sun was merely a side effect. The real draw was getting the most in the way for the least possible effort.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 13, 2019)

Epona said:


> Radar had his dental work done today - really long surgery, had every tooth out apart from his fangs.
> 
> It turns out it was caused by an uncommon condition (although more common in certain breeds, he is a crossbreed of one of these) called Feline Tooth Resorption - this is where the body starts attacking dental tissue causing it to break down - it had caused a bit of a gum infection so the teeth all had to go.
> 
> ...




How's Radar doing now Epona?


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2019)

Lupa said:


> How's Radar doing now Epona?



He is doing really well, thanks   Although he only managed a little food last night, today he has pigged out and had 3.5 pouches of wet and a handful of dry, so he's making up for not having eaten for 24 hours due to the surgery.  I'll offer him some more wet food in a bit, he is still a skinny little thing so if he asks for food he gets it, at least for now.

One slightly odd thing is that he is sleeping curled up on the floor instead of on/in our bed, I am not sure why this is - but he seems perfectly ok, is eating and looks chirpy enough so I don't know what that is about.


----------



## clicker (Feb 13, 2019)

George has seen the light.


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 14, 2019)

Lou had to go to the vets yesterday for an ingrowing claw.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 14, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> Lou had to go to the vets yesterday for an ingrowing claw.
> 
> View attachment 161789
> 
> View attachment 161790


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 14, 2019)

Schmetterling said:


>


It looks really sore, but he hardly seems to notice it.


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2019)

And... Radar got into bed with us about halfway through the night and I woke up with him pressed to my face as usual


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 14, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 161835




Tobytoes seems to be filling the seat... my what a big lad he has become


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 161835



He looks like he is holding court - one of his peasants will approach soon and request a reduction in the amount of crops they have to hand over to him


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 14, 2019)

Epona said:


> He looks like he is holding court - one of his peasants will approach soon and request a reduction in the amount of crops they have to hand over to him



I was just thinking he has the face of a bank manager about to refuse your loan application


----------



## Me76 (Feb 14, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Tobytoes seems to be filling the seat... my what a big lad he has become


I was thinking exactly the same thing.  He's proper filled out.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 14, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Tobytoes seems to be filling the seat... my what a big lad he has become


That pic makes him look a lot bigger than he is.  He's sitting on the cushion on the back of the sofa.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 14, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 161835



"and how did that make you feel?"


----------



## Manter (Feb 14, 2019)

She’s found the car seat in the attic


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 14, 2019)

Manter said:


> She’s found the car seat in the attic



Oh ..... she is just so adorable.
 We need heart emojis...


----------



## Manter (Feb 14, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Oh ..... he is just so adorable.
> We need heart emojis...


She’s a ball of fluff with attitude.


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2019)

Manter said:


> She’s a ball of fluff with attitude.



Fluffitude...


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 14, 2019)

Manter said:


> She’s found the car seat in the attic



Her throne.


----------



## Manter (Feb 14, 2019)

Schmetterling said:


> Her throne.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 14, 2019)

seeformiles said:


> View attachment 161620 Bob has a new box but is a bit averse as to us taking it away



Has there ever been a more aptly named cat? 
Look ok at that white tip of his tail!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 14, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> It looks really sore, but he hardly seems to notice it.



But he looks so cutely ‘I have had enough’ in the 2nd picture.


----------



## FiFi (Feb 14, 2019)

So, I noticed that Milly Mittens had blood in her stools yesterday and the vet reviewed her this evening. He is treating it as an infection as the symptoms are very short-lived. Which is more positive than I was when I first noticed she was under the weather. 
She had an antibiotic injection tonight,  but we have to take her back to the vet if no improvement in 5 days. 
I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that this is all it is.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 14, 2019)

FiFi said:


> So, I noticed that Milly Mittens had blood in her stools yesterday and the vet reviewed her this evening. He is treating it as an infection as the symptoms are very short-lived. Which is more positive than I was when I first noticed she was under the weather.
> She had an antibiotic injection tonight,  but we have to take her back to the vet if no improvement in 5 days.
> I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that this is all it is.





get well soon, milly mittens


----------



## FiFi (Feb 14, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> get well soon, milly mittens


Thank you for your good wishes. I'm thinking the worst at the moment.


----------



## Epona (Feb 14, 2019)

FiFi said:


> So, I noticed that Milly Mittens had blood in her stools yesterday and the vet reviewed her this evening. He is treating it as an infection as the symptoms are very short-lived. Which is more positive than I was when I first noticed she was under the weather.
> She had an antibiotic injection tonight,  but we have to take her back to the vet if no improvement in 5 days.
> I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that this is all it is.



I hope that does the trick and that she gets well soon


----------



## FiFi (Feb 14, 2019)

Epona said:


> I hope that does the trick and that she gets well soon


Thank you. I'm watching her sleep as I type! I think I'll be on pins all weekend


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 14, 2019)

(( milly mittens)) get well soon x


----------



## Manter (Feb 15, 2019)

A cuddle puddle of cats. Not sure which limb belongs to which beast


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 15, 2019)

Toby toes is on bird watching duties this afternoon!


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 15, 2019)

Looks like he's gearing up for some quality clacking there xsunnysuex


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 15, 2019)

Molly bless her just wants to sit on my laptop.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 15, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly bless her just wants to sit on my laptop.
> 
> View attachment 161976




She is such a dainty cat.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 15, 2019)

Lupa said:


> She is such a dainty cat.


She is.  She was actually quite overweight before her diabetes.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 15, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> She is.  She was actually quite overweight before her diabetes.



Oh...Poor lovey...


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 16, 2019)

bella and chole a couple days after valentines:


----------



## Epona (Feb 16, 2019)

Radar went for his post-op checkup today to make sure there was no sign of infection or bad inflammation and that his mouth was healing ok.  Vet was astonished, because he had ALL his teeth apart from his canines removed on Tuesday and his gums are completely healed, she's never seen a cat heal that fast after so many extractions.  He was originally scheduled to go back for a final checkup next Friday but vet has said he has healed so well that is not necessary.

So basically, my cat scratched everyone who tried to take bloods from him, and healed super quick - my cat is essentially Wolverine 

Sonic's turn next, he is going in Tuesday for his annual, also to have his snotty nose investigated - we thought it was a (fairly normal and common) flare up of a dormant cat flu virus at first, but it's not clearing up so needs looking into.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 16, 2019)

WolveRadarine


----------



## FiFi (Feb 16, 2019)

Milly is eating again! She's just had a whole sachet of food for the first time in days


----------



## Epona (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh, vet bill for Radar's dental was £750, insurance will be paying for a good portion of that (they agreed to it before the surgery, we'll have to pay around 20%, we'll get a final bill letting us know the outstanding amount after petplan have coughed up)


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 16, 2019)

Prince Shafi, aka The Shafster, helping me with my crossword


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2019)

Lap occupation was decided upon just as it was getting dark and I was watching the football. Rather than wreck my eyes, I decided to lift her up, carry her to the light switch, turn them on and then return to the sofa, depositing her back where she was. I think she was a little shocked at my impertinence, but happily went back to sleep.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 17, 2019)

Another family photo:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 17, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Another family photo:



those three always make me think of a fairly grumpy bench of magistrates...


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 17, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> those three always make me think of a fairly grumpy bench of magistrates...


You've got no chance if you come up against the middle one!


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 18, 2019)

"We have REPEATEDLY TOLD YOU this is a no-hoominz area!"


----------



## Epona (Feb 18, 2019)

Sonic's snottiness is even worse today, so I am glad we have an appointment booked.  Between him and Nate (who is unwell with a bad cold right now) I feel as though I am at risk of drowning in a snot tsunami...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 18, 2019)

Darling tired little Toby toes!


----------



## petee (Feb 18, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> those three always make me think of a fairly grumpy bench of magistrates...


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2019)

I have a cold, so I'm carrying a bog roll around the house at the moment. Said bog roll was on the table when I left yesterday. When I got home, it wasn't:



Polishing the weapons I suspect were used in the above act:


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2019)

Soaking up the little bit of sun!


----------



## smmudge (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm impressed that you can run electrical items from your kitty.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2019)

me too!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 21, 2019)

Toby toes approves of the new rug!


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 21, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Soaking up the little bit of sun!
> View attachment 162530



"The new-model ScruffCharge 9000(TM) can charge anything with the wonder of static electricity capture ... it'll make your hair stand on end!"


----------



## clicker (Feb 21, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Soaking up the little bit of sun!
> View attachment 162530


You can get cordless versions too.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2019)

After 15 very happy years together, we had to put our beautiful Simba to sleep today due to a terminal illness. I am fully aware that soon enough the good memories will overwrite the bad ones, but still I can’t even begin to describe the immense sense of grief right now.  

Sorry, I don’t mean to put a downer on everyone, but they say sharing such emotions does help with the grieving process, and just by writing this I feel a little bit better..

Sleep well my beautiful boy. If there is an afterlife after all I have no doubt you’ll be waiting for us.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 22, 2019)

Oh no T & P , really sorry to hear that  he looks like such a lovely cat who will be very missed. Sleep well little Simba xx


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)

Sorry to read this sad news (((T & P )))
Simba was clearly a well loved and very beautiful cat.


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2019)

We got his snottiness, Sonster the Snotster, up to the vet today (he's been having an issue with nasal discharge that had gone beyond the "minor virus" stage), vet said it probably started out as that but now there's a secondary bacterial infection, so we were sent home with a course of antibiotics.  Fingers crossed that clears it up!  His lungs are fine, it's just his nose and sinuses.

It's all been a bit messy this last week, there is cat snot all over the place.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 22, 2019)

A cat is here!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)

souljacker said:


> A cat is here!



Aaaaaaaaah!!! Teeny weeny kitty!
Look at those cute paws 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## souljacker (Feb 22, 2019)

T & P sorry to hear about your cat and sorry if my good news was a bit quick behind your bad.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2019)

souljacker said:


> T & P sorry to hear about your cat and sorry if my good news was a bit quick behind your bad.


Oh please don’t worry about that  As a matter of fact I’m finding images and reports of cats being cats and being happy in this thread quite a comfort right now.


----------



## petee (Feb 22, 2019)

(((Simba)))
what a pretty kitty.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> After 15 very happy years together, we had to put our beautiful Simba to sleep today due to a terminal illness. I am fully aware that soon enough the good memories will overwrite the bad ones, but still I can’t even begin to describe the immense sense of grief right now.
> 
> Sorry, I don’t mean to put a downer on everyone, but they say sharing such emotions does help with the grieving process, and just by writing this I feel a little bit better..
> 
> Sleep well my beautiful boy. If there is an afterlife after all I have no doubt you’ll be waiting for us.



sorry to read this. such a beautiful looking cat.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 22, 2019)

Sorry to hear this T & P. 
Hugs to you x


----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2019)

More pictures of Simba, please.

Walking into town this morning I spotted a furry nose poking out from under a bush down a footpath. Sure enough it was one of the three I've seen all too infrequently recently, and she was delighted to see me. She permits tummy-tickling, and doesn't seem to hold back from rolling all over the dirty path.

Sadly, my own furry baby's only flaw is that her tummy is off limits.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 22, 2019)

(((( T & P  ))))


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 22, 2019)

Oh T & P - really sorry to read about Simba, who looks like a magnificent  but also caring beast. It's mad how intense the grieving can be for a lost cat, I'm pretty hard-bitten usually but went into a bit of a tailspin when ours had to be put down. Poor old Simba. 

and as for souljacker - that kitten is so appealing I got a bit of a cramp in my chest looking at the pic! So dainty, and so elegant in the white whiskerage. What are you thinking on names?


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2019)

stavros said:


> More pictures of Simba, please.


 Ok one more but that’s it.

Thank you all for your thoughts


----------



## souljacker (Feb 22, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> and as for souljacker - that kitten is so appealing I got a bit of a cramp in my chest looking at the pic! So dainty, and so elegant in the white whiskerage. What are you thinking on names?



Sonny or Sidney. My suggestion of Tuco Salamanca was poo-pooed early on :-(


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 22, 2019)

Sorry for your loss T & P


----------



## Me76 (Feb 22, 2019)

Simba was a beautiful cat T & P that's why I liked your post.  Its always hard and devastating.  If it wasn't there would be no point in having them.  They are a part of our lives and always will be. 

We still randomly call our current ones by our previous cats names.  They will always be the gorgeous cats they were in our memories.


----------



## oryx (Feb 22, 2019)

Sorry to hear about Simba, T & P - he was a beautiful cat and I'm glad he brought you joy in his time with you.


----------



## moose (Feb 22, 2019)

Sorry for the loss of your cat T & P 
Simba was very beautiful.


----------



## Epona (Feb 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> After 15 very happy years together, we had to put our beautiful Simba to sleep today due to a terminal illness. I am fully aware that soon enough the good memories will overwrite the bad ones, but still I can’t even begin to describe the immense sense of grief right now.
> 
> Sorry, I don’t mean to put a downer on everyone, but they say sharing such emotions does help with the grieving process, and just by writing this I feel a little bit better..
> 
> Sleep well my beautiful boy. If there is an afterlife after all I have no doubt you’ll be waiting for us.



Very sorry to hear this T & P - sadly I skimmed the thread earlier to do a quick report on my vet visit and didn't register this awful news - my apologies for bimbling cheerfully through the thread right after you posted, I would never do that deliberately.

Simba was extremely beautiful and loved, and you must be devastated.  My condolences.


----------



## Motown_ben (Feb 23, 2019)

Oz wondering what's going on, he likes to get involved especially if there's possible food for him. 

He seems to love anything vaugely spicy, especially lamb kebab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2019)

So sorry to hear that T & P what a beautiful cat Simba was


----------



## T & P (Feb 23, 2019)

Epona said:


> Very sorry to hear this T & P - sadly I skimmed the thread earlier to do a quick report on my vet visit and didn't register this awful news - my apologies for bimbling cheerfully through the thread right after you posted, I would never do that deliberately.
> 
> Simba was extremely beautiful and loved, and you must be devastated.  My condolences.


Thank you- and please no need to apologise. I hope yours recover swiftly and that there won't be much snot to wipe up in the meantime


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 23, 2019)

T & P what a gorgeous cat, I'm so sorry. He looks like he was majestically well loved  Thinking of you.


----------



## FiFi (Feb 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> After 15 very happy years together, we had to put our beautiful Simba to sleep today due to a terminal illness. I am fully aware that soon enough the good memories will overwrite the bad ones, but still I can’t even begin to describe the immense sense of grief right now.
> 
> Sorry, I don’t mean to put a downer on everyone, but they say sharing such emotions does help with the grieving process, and just by writing this I feel a little bit better..
> 
> Sleep well my beautiful boy. If there is an afterlife after all I have no doubt you’ll be waiting for us.



So sorry to hear this. He looks a beauty, and 15 years is a good long time to have enjoyed his company. I hope you have plenty of lovely memories of him.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 23, 2019)

Sorry to hear about Simba T & P, what a beautiful cat.


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2019)

During the rugby earlier, Missy got into a position where her front legs were either side of my thigh, as her chin rested on my knee. Dreaming in that position is very cute and very funny.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2019)

I love it when he sleeps like this. Flat out relaxed


----------



## Me76 (Feb 24, 2019)

Shirl said:


> I love it when he sleeps like this. Flat out relaxedView attachment 162899


OMG, he looks so much like my Orson


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 24, 2019)

Me76 said:


> OMG, he looks so much like my Orson



is it the same kitty?

cats invented the concept of time-share...


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2019)

Shirl said:


> I love it when he sleeps like this. Flat out relaxedView attachment 162899



Chameleon kitty has mastered the art of blending into his surroundings


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2019)

I had someone to stay over the weekend, and every time we were both sat on the sofa my lap was the chosen one.


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2019)

Snug as a bug....


----------



## Epona (Feb 26, 2019)

Getting antibiotics into Sonic is horrendous.  He is (thank the gods) eating most of them in some wet food twice a day.  He is such a slow eater though, always has been.  I have tried pilling him and he turns into what seems to be a giant serpent, wriggling all over the place, and ended up on my head at one point.  My cats always used to be fairly easy to medicate but I think years and experience has made them more wise to it.  He will be medicated whether he likes it or not however, his health is important.

It doesn't help that I am allergic to penicillin and am not supposed to handle his pills...


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 26, 2019)

Epona said:


> Getting antibiotics into Sonic is horrendous.  He is (thank the gods) eating most of them in some wet food twice a day.  He is such a slow eater though, always has been.  I have tried pilling him and he turns into what seems to be a giant serpent, wriggling all over the place, and ended up on my head at one point.  My cats always used to be fairly easy to medicate but I think years and experience has made them more wise to it.  He will be medicated whether he likes it or not however, his health is important.
> 
> It doesn't help that I am allergic to penicillin and am not supposed to handle his pills...




The head bit.

ETA to add  that went missing from the above.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 26, 2019)

Black face, stripey face waiting for their evening meal.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 27, 2019)

Dylan in a rare instance of displaying normal cat behaviour


----------



## smmudge (Feb 27, 2019)

Comfy


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 27, 2019)

I <3 Dylan


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 27, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> I <3 Dylan


Me too, I thinks it's the first photo I've seen were he's not doing some sort of contortions


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2019)

Missy got on my lap earlier for one of those short but intense cuddles she sometimes demands, and I could feel her purr in my leg.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2019)

Aaaiiiee!







Japanese Service Creates Wearable Super Realistic Replicas Of Your Pet’s Head


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## trabuquera (Feb 27, 2019)

Nightmare fuel!
How to Induce Your Cat To Kill You For Realz This Time pt 785992. It's particularly sadistic that the monster big cat head masks have the eyes modelled as large and dilated (i.e. threatening or aggressive in cat body language, surely?).


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2019)

no no NO! 

although me and cat here are both scruffy


----------



## Epona (Feb 28, 2019)

editor said:


> Aaaiiiee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The look on the actual cat's face is priceless "what the mother of god is that?"


----------



## Me76 (Mar 1, 2019)

Orson seems to have grown springs in his legs the last few days.  He hardly ever really jumped unless he had to and now he's leaping on to the sofa from half way across the room and give an extra little hop when he's landed on the bed.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 1, 2019)

Getting a dog will do unexpected things to cats. They all seem to get on a lot better now! And even tolerate a puppy when dinner is served!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 1, 2019)

United in their hatred of the imbecilic newcomer


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2019)

Mumbles274 - they are all beautiful, kitties and puppy


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2019)

Well Sonic has had a week on antibiotics, his snot has thinned a bit but he is still sneezing and snuffling - and there is a bit of whistling coming from his nose occasionally - am going to phone the vet when they open this morning to see what they suggest.  I wonder if it might be a foreign object (a bit of litter or something) stuck in his nose, better that than a growth of some sort I guess.  Will see what the vet says.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2019)

Got up to go to the toilet this morning and came back to this a mere 2 mins later! 

right in the warm spot!


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone remember that thing when you were a kid about touching your nose with your tongue? Well...


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2019)

He was already in the basket and there was no room. So she sat on him.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 3, 2019)

Manter said:


> He was already in the basket and there was no room. So she sat on him.



I love her little toes..


----------



## Me76 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have a mauled crotch. 

Ozzie was on my lap while I was Knitting and Orson came running into the room and leapt on top of her so she put all claws in me to leap off. 

Its really fucking sore.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 3, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I have a mauled crotch.
> 
> Ozzie was on my lap while I was Knitting and Orson came running into the room and leapt on top of her so she put all claws in me to leap off.
> 
> Its really fucking sore.


((crotch)) but it is funny, sorry .


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2019)

Missy was obviously in too deep a sleep to hear the end credits of MOTD last night, because the poor little soul looked really bleary-eyed and confused as I kicked her off so I could go to bed.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 4, 2019)

after putting this cheap scratch post to thorough use, I decided to get a more expensive one for the girls. As I expected, Rogue the rebel, Conqueror of the World was the most adventurous of the three.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 4, 2019)

Did we ever post a pic of our 'Cat Tree'? A 'post' just wasn't enough!


----------



## izz (Mar 4, 2019)

Have we said that Babs' tail should have a name of its own ? I favour Archibald.


----------



## stavros (Mar 4, 2019)

Fast asleep now, no doubt tired after a mental session earlier*.

*Note that she doesn't need to be tired to take a nap. The general rule of feline life is, if in doubt, go to sleep.


----------



## petee (Mar 4, 2019)

Mumbles274 said:


> Getting a dog will do unexpected things to cats. They all seem to get on a lot better now! And even tolerate a puppy when dinner is served!
> 
> View attachment 163345 View attachment 163346 View attachment 163347



you have 6 cats.
and a dachl.
i am so fkng jealous.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 4, 2019)

petee said:


> hou have 6 cats.
> and a dachl.
> i am so fkng jealous.


It is an epic amount of beasties!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 4, 2019)

petee said:


> you have 6 cats.
> and a dachl.
> i am so fkng jealous.


I've also got a lot of fish, mainly koi in a garden pond but also tropical, oh and shrimps.


----------



## petee (Mar 4, 2019)

Mumbles274 said:


> I've also got a lot of fish, mainly koi in a garden pond but also tropical, oh and shrimps.



do you keep the kats away from the koi?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 4, 2019)

petee said:


> do you keep the kats away from the koi?


The cats aren't bothered. They hardly even look at the fish


----------



## Motown_ben (Mar 5, 2019)

Computer cat has the keyboard locked down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 5, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Computer cat has the keyboard locked down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful eyes..


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Computer cat has the keyboard locked down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel your pain...


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2019)

Sonic went back to the vet today, he still has some thick/green snot after finishing his course of broad spectrum antibiotics - he is a bit improved, but not completely - as he doesn't seem otherwise ill (no fever, good appetite and energy, normal routine), the vet said to give it 7-10 days to see if it clears up - if it does he can have his vaccinations, if not he will take a snot sample and do a culture to better target a course of treatment for him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 5, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Computer cat has the keyboard locked down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That black bit makes him look like he's just said, ' you what? How dare you'.
Beautiful kitty.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 5, 2019)

Get well soon ((sonic)) x


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2019)

All these images of heat-seeking cats have just reminded me of the time a few months ago when I foolishly left my just-delivered pizza on the floor for a few seconds while I went to the kitchen to grab a napkin...


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 6, 2019)

Underfloof heating! That's a great picture...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 6, 2019)

Went down as I do every evening to feed black face/stripey face. It was pissing down, put the food down and walked off with dog. Heard a noise, turned round and they were following me! They followed me 3\4 of the way home through the woods soaking wet. They were circling my legs and then turned round and headed back.
I think they've finally had enough and it's only a matter of time before they follow me all the way home. 
Ive talked to a friend who will take them if they do. He's unemployed but I said I will buy their food and flea/worm stuff till he's working. 
Going to check on them earlier tomorrow to make sure they went back to base.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 6, 2019)

T & P said:


> All these images of heat-seeking cats have just reminded me of the time a few months ago when I foolishly left my just-delivered pizza on the floor for a few seconds while I went to the kitchen to grab a napkin...



It fits on the pizz, so it sits.


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2019)

That is Sylvester btw, twin brother of the recently departed Simba. He’s still around and healthy, so no need to feel sad for him when looking at that pic. The fucker is in fact taking full advantage of the extra attention and privileges he’s been getting


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 7, 2019)

Hotel cats benefitting from slightly pissed guests feeding them


----------



## Chz (Mar 7, 2019)

I missed the hotel cats when we went home from Croatia a few years back. They'd mostly been immunised and neutered (they clip one ear to show it), so I didn't feel bad feeding them.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 7, 2019)

Chz said:


> I missed the hotel cats when we went home from Croatia a few years back. They'd mostly been immunised and neutered (they clip one ear to show it), so I didn't feel bad feeding them.


Yep, most of the cats here have a clipped ear. This one must be part of the breeding programme!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 7, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Went down as I do every evening to feed black face/stripey face. It was pissing down, put the food down and walked off with dog. Heard a noise, turned round and they were following me! They followed me 3\4 of the way home through the woods soaking wet. They were circling my legs and then turned round and headed back.
> I think they've finally had enough and it's only a matter of time before they follow me all the way home.
> Ive talked to a friend who will take them if they do. He's unemployed but I said I will buy their food and flea/worm stuff till he's working.
> Going to check on them earlier tomorrow to make sure they went back to base.


Both made it back. Stripey was up a tree and black face was waiting to be fed. Volunteer gardeners were knocking about (bunch of miserable bastards) so I did laps till they packed up and then I fed the alcatraz two.
 
Got my nerves shot the pair of them. 
Turns out two others of the colony have been found dead near the main road, another one awol.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 7, 2019)

^ (liked for the survivors not the missing, obviously  )


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 7, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Both made it back. Stripey was up a tree and black face was waiting to be fed. Volunteer gardeners were knocking about (bunch of miserable bastards) so I did laps till they packed up and then I fed the alcatraz two.
> View attachment 163802
> Got my nerves shot the pair of them.
> Turns out two others of the colony have been found dead near the main road, another one awol.



Liked that the two were there...not that two have died


----------



## komodo (Mar 7, 2019)

George is getting used to the new black cushion my mate made for him at Christmas. He found it altogether too scary st first - especially the ears.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 7, 2019)

My daft cat


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 7, 2019)

Integration of new cat is a very slow business, one of the existing ones really doesn't like her. Still, she's taken to me alright


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 7, 2019)

My darling One-eyed Cat is being put to sleep tomorrow afternoon.

We’ve spent the evening together. 

His kidneys are failing. He’s tired.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2019)

oh shit

((((SheilaNaGig and kitty))))


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh I'm so sorry SheilaNaGig. Poor old One-eyed Cat. Hugs to you, scritches to him tonight.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 8, 2019)

Really sorry SheilaNaGig, hugs to you and kitty x


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry to hear that (((SheilaNaGig )))


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2019)

I said it elsewhere, but my love to you and your lovely cat SheilaNaGig - even when you know it is going to spare them from suffering, it is an awful thing to have to do.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry about your cat SheilaNaGig. I find it the saddest thing to have a pet put to sleep. Be kind to yourself today x


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 8, 2019)

oh man


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry to hear that SheilaNaGig . Big hugs


----------



## Poi E (Mar 8, 2019)

Very sorry to hear that, SheilaNaGig.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you so much Thread xx

It's a privilege to be loved by a four-legged friend. The price for that is that we will almost certainly outlive them, and we have the duty to make their death as struggle-free as possible.

Over the years I've lived with cats (this is the first time since I was in my teens I've been cat-less), it seems to me that the more connected they are to me, the less able they are to die easily. As if they are loath to leave. So we have to get the vet involve.

My One-eyed Cat was the gentlest and most sweet-natured cat I've ever known. So trusting, so forgiving. We had our quarrels for sure, and there were times he refused to talk to me for several days. But he never held a grudge, and always enjoyed loving me. If I'd been away for a few days, as soon as he could stretch out beside me he'd squirm with pleasure, trying to get all of both sides in contact with me. He liked to sleep with his head in my hand, either with his face tucked in so I'd feel his breathe warming my wrist, or resting his head in my palm. He'd often hug my wrist too. If he woke up and I'd moved, he'd try to wriggle back into my hand, and if that didn't work he'd wake me as gently as he could to get me to move back to where he could again rest his head in my hand.

He learned to make a two-tone sound when I'd come home, and one day I realised he was imitating me saying "Hello!" to him. He'd go Ah-ow!

In the last five years he liked to go to bed quite early. He'd come to fetch me, asking and then scolding and chiding me to follow him up to bed. The time moved back from 10:45, to 10:30, then 10:00, and recently more like 9:30.

He was ready to go though. He was so skinny, and his breathe was smelling in a way that told me he wasn't processing toxins properly, so he must have been feeling pretty rough and rotten. A dear friend of his (and mine) came to visit with him yesterday and spent a few hours with him. He was sleepy and somewhat absent. In the evening he seemed really distant and weak. I thought perhaps I'd left it too late, that he was starting to suffer. But this morning he wanted to go through our routine as normal, including breakfast (which he didn't eat but insisted that I serve) followed by a drink of fresh water, me opening the front door for him so he could go round the house and in through the back door, and then upstairs to groom himself, then sleep. Today, I sat on the bed with him and we had a good long cuddle. Then I had to take him to the vet.

They were lovely, so kind and gentle. They gave me plenty of time, and left me alone with him both before and after. He went very quickly, very gently, almost willingly.

I'm going to miss him so much. He's been a really lovely friend to me through a really difficult time of my life.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> My darling One-eyed Cat is being put to sleep tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> We’ve spent the evening together.
> 
> His kidneys are failing. He’s tired.


had to have my cat 'put to sleep' in august, something i hope i never have to go through again. (((((SheilaNaGig))))) (((((One-eyed Cat)))))


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 8, 2019)

Liked for the love SheilaNaGig  My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Poi E (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you for such a lovely post at such a difficult time, SNG.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2019)

A friend who was looking after Molly for a couple of days drew this!  so achraacc


----------



## smmudge (Mar 8, 2019)

That is such a lovely post SheilaNaGig. Although it sounds like he went the "best possible" way, it is never easy. Strength to you. Sleep well one-eyed cat xxx


----------



## Me76 (Mar 8, 2019)

(((SheilaNaGig)))

Always hard but sounds like the best.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 8, 2019)

woke up past 3 am this morning feeling a body by my side. Picked up the phone with the flash to see who it was as it was too dark. Should have guessed it would be Chloe. Since she was a kitten she has always slept in the bed with me. It felt so good putting my arms around her fury body as she slept


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 8, 2019)

Oh SheilaNaGig ...Your post about your beloved One eyed cat is so moving...and poignant..
Sad but also a lovely tribute to your furry friend. 
(((((((You)))))))


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 9, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> He's been a really lovely friend to me through a really difficult time of my life.



"...to love and be loved in return."

Sorry for you loss, but glad that you had him.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 9, 2019)

Molly does love a good belly rub!


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> It felt so good putting my arms around her fury body as she slept



An interesting typo, as I find the fury body is one to be avoided, as the claws and teeth start flying.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 9, 2019)

stavros said:


> An interesting typo, as I find the fury body is one to be avoided, as the claws and teeth start flying.



Chloe never objects to me rubbing her coat and tummy. It's only when I try to brush the coat of excess hair that she objects. She doesn't like cat combs and brushes used on her.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 9, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> woke up past 3 am this morning feeling a body by my side. Picked up the phone with the flash to see who it was as it was too dark. Should have guessed it would be Chloe. Since she was a kitten she has always slept in the bed with me. It felt so good putting my arms around her fury body as she slept





I really missed this last night.  My One-eyed Cat wasn’t there beside me, and he wasn’t there to wake me up this morning.

If I slept in past a certain time he’d worry I was dead, or something. He’d pat and paw at me til I exhibited signs of life. He wasn’t that bothered about breakfast (he always had biscuits available) but he really didn’t like me sleeping in too late. If he was safisfoed that I wasn’t dead, he’d happily lay down for more snoozing.

When I was reading on or in bed, he’d come and lean against my right side. I’d wrap my arm around him, hand up under his leg and pet his chest and he’d purr and purr. He’d lean his right foreleg on my arm and let me fiddle with his toes.


Ah, I’m missing him.


----------



## moose (Mar 9, 2019)

The Fire God is In.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2019)

internet star shironeko celebrated his 17th birthday on friday (looks like he celebrated with extra naps)


----------



## Signal 11 (Mar 10, 2019)

I haven't got any cats but this one visits the garden sometimes. He usually runs off when I get the camera out but today he wasn't moving from the sunshine.


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2019)

My feet were just pecked slightly as they were walked past.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 12, 2019)

Odin seemed to be mithering me half the night (not really but I would have liked a lie in today). Looked very pleased when I can and fed him. Katniss came running, sniffed the food and walked off. Odin then decides he doesn't like it either. This is quite common, but normally the other way round. Getting the dogs food ready and he decides he'd rather eat that. 

 

I swear those cats get cut so much slack since we got a puppy.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 12, 2019)

You're going to chase me when I get out the bath aren't you?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 12, 2019)

In other news. I spotted the awol colony cat (mainly white with black markings) where I found milly and Charlie. Near the kitchens, so I'm hoping the staff are feeding him/her. Will enquire next time I see them on their fag break. 
Just back from feeding other two. 
Black face.. 
 
Stripey face...


----------



## clicker (Mar 12, 2019)

Tinker feeling like he's in charge, as George snores and occasionally dribbles.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 12, 2019)

Molly has gone loud again recently, miaowling loudly, she stopped for while but now back at it!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 12, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Molly has gone loud again recently, miaowling loudly, she stopped for while but now back at it!


Red is very vocal, stamps her back feet when doing it?
Milly and Charlie can't miaow, its more of a echk. Colony cats are the same. I feel sorry for M&C they look at Red like Wtf, how are you doing that.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 13, 2019)

Vastra watched gsv do his exercises and was like 'Why would you want to move when you're not going anywhere?!'

She's now recovering from the exhaustion of watching him


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 13, 2019)

Good morning world!


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2019)

I've filled an old manual air freshener spray with tap water, and it shall henceforth be used to fire at anyone committing foot assault, as seems to be the current trend.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 13, 2019)

Ah, the thrill of victory - the agony of de feet (sorry stavros)


----------



## petee (Mar 13, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> internet star shironeko celebrated his 17th birthday on friday (looks like he celebrated with extra naps)




i heart shironeko.


----------



## Motown_ben (Mar 14, 2019)

I have serious beef with this cat of ours at the moment. Tuesday night I'd cooked some delicious sausages for dinner and left them on the side in the kitchen. When I returned I found a partially mauled sausage on the floor and I suspect the rest of them had been trampled somewhat. 

Then last night Mrs Motown left some prawns out to defrost (in readiness for being added to a delicious tomato pasta dinner for 2) and then no more than 20 minutes later the bowl of prawns was decimated. 

I have no actual hard evidence but all roads lead to Floyd. The dog can't get on the counter and our other cat is a perfect gentleman.   





Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloo (Mar 14, 2019)

We put all meat or fish left to defrost in the 'cat-proof box' AKA microwave, even though Vastra has 0 interest in human food other than tinned tuna.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 14, 2019)

Exactly that.  Apart from warming peas and the occasional takeaway leftovers, it's about all we use our microwave for.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 14, 2019)

Lol that is true. We can put as much as we like on the saucepan lid to weigh it down but Dylan will still get in there. Only sure way is to put it in the microwave!


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2019)

So... Sonic is on a long course of antibiotics for his nasal issues - 6 weeks of pills.  I said to the vet that last time I tried to pill the cat, he ended up on my head and screaming his lungs out - the vet said have you tried easypill?  I was all "no but tell me more" - and pills went into my cat very easily as a result!

Easypill is a pliable wedge of meat flavoured sludge - you break a bit off and kind of knead it around the pill so the pill is covered, then your cat thinks it is getting a treat and begs you for easypill because he loves it so much... pilling a cat set to easy mode... mind blown...

(I actually feel a little resentful about all the times I have been scratched or bitten when trying to medicate a cat, having found there is an easy setting).


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2019)

Also in terms of defrosting things, I put anything to be defrosted in the bathroom and lock the door - we do NOT have a loo in the bathroom, that is in a separate room!


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> I have serious beef with this cat of ours at the moment. Tuesday night I'd cooked some delicious sausages for dinner and left them on the side in the kitchen. When I returned I found a partially mauled sausage on the floor and I suspect the rest of them had been trampled somewhat.
> 
> Then last night Mrs Motown left some prawns out to defrost (in readiness for being added to a delicious tomato pasta dinner for 2) and then no more than 20 minutes later the bowl of prawns was decimated.
> 
> ...


Can I just say, I don't care what food he may have nicked, that is one fucking gorgeous cat!


----------



## Motown_ben (Mar 15, 2019)

Epona said:


> Can I just say, I don't care what food he may have nicked, that is one fucking gorgeous cat!


Yeah and he knows it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Yeah and he knows it too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reported for too much Cattitude


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2019)

Alright, so Sonic is now on a 6 week! course of antibiotics to see if it clears up his nasal issues - can I just sing the praises of Easypill - it is a little bar that looks like a turd in a foil wrapper, but you just pinch a bit off and smush it around a pill - and the cat eats it!  Like it was a treat or something!  Sonic, who has always been the WORST one of mine to get pills into goes - ooh I like this and just eats it.

So anyway he has these great big pills and has to have half a day for the next 6 weeks - I quarter them and he gets 2 smushed up easypill treats with his pills before a meal, I make sure he is hungry beforehand so it all goes down.  I also have a pill cutter which helps with big pills and a small dose!


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2019)

Both worming pill and flea drops are scheduled for this weekend:


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 15, 2019)

Epona said:


> So... Sonic is on a long course of antibiotics for his nasal issues - 6 weeks of pills.  I said to the vet that last time I tried to pill the cat, he ended up on my head and screaming his lungs out - the vet said have you tried easypill?  I was all "no but tell me more" - and pills went into my cat very easily as a result!
> 
> Easypill is a pliable wedge of meat flavoured sludge - you break a bit off and kind of knead it around the pill so the pill is covered, then your cat thinks it is getting a treat and begs you for easypill because he loves it so much... pilling a cat set to easy mode... mind blown...
> 
> (I actually feel a little resentful about all the times I have been scratched or bitten when trying to medicate a cat, having found there is an easy setting).



I use pate. He's got a heart condition.

Yeah, I know  

Look at him though.




E2A Sorry to hear about Sonic, seems like the poor bugger has been through the rinse a bit over the last few months (((Sonic))) (((Epona)))


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 15, 2019)

Our fat and sometimes awkward Tabby got another baby rat today - left outside for a change. I have thanked her.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 15, 2019)

I had cat shenanigans overnight.  

I woke up around 4ish to find all of the duvet was between me and the wall, which was strange.  But the thing that had woken me up was a clawing sound and it was Orson doing circles on his back on the side of the bed that had no duvet (so cute) So once I'd told him he couldn't do that and he gave me a disappointed face, I tried to sort out the duvet. 

So I'm trying to work out where the edge is, and pulling, and then Ozzie suddenly falls out.  She'd been wrapped in it like a sausage roll and gave me total grumpy face for stopping her being wrapped up.  

Love them both so much.


----------



## Epona (Mar 16, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> I use pate. He's got a heart condition.
> 
> Yeah, I know
> 
> ...



I would have considered paté if I actually ate the stuff myself, could share it with him and get some lunches out of it - it's just in the bracket of foodstuffs that I don't actively hate, and will eat it if it is served to me - but it wouldn't normally occur to me to make or buy it and I am not mad keen on it, the idea of helping out with 6 weeks worth of paté does not appeal


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 16, 2019)

Me76 said:


> She'd been wrapped in it like a sausage roll



the technical term is


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Rogue wearing a top hat:


----------



## Me76 (Mar 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue wearing a top hat:


Where the does that come from?  Gorgeous though.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Where the does that come from?  Gorgeous though.



its the cap to a vape tank I have. seemed perfect as a hat.


----------



## Epona (Mar 17, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue wearing a top hat:


Your cat looks so chilled out -Sonic would have shaken that off his head and eaten it (and probably be on his way to the vet to have it surgically removed) before I could turn the camera on...


----------



## Cloo (Mar 17, 2019)

Just hanging out in the cupboard with Tiger:


----------



## Motown_ben (Mar 17, 2019)

Owning the dog bed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloo (Mar 17, 2019)

The dog is definitely not having the bed, then.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 17, 2019)

Happy St Patrick's Day from Rogue:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 17, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day from Rogue:


That's a, 'I never forget' face right there


----------



## Epona (Mar 18, 2019)

Doing a daily (well, nightly) fast with the boys so that Sonic eats his meds and then a meal to make sure his meds have gone down (risk of oesophagitis if they aren't followed by food), is not the most fun I have ever had.

Sonic needs to be crying before I can have some guarantee that he is going to take his medications in the easypill stuff.

That means about 3 hours of "but I'm a bit hungry!" behaviour beforehand (and trust me, when an OSH is a bit hungry, that means full-on pestering)


----------



## Epona (Mar 18, 2019)

Also Jakey has noticed the cord on my hoodie that I am wearing indoors right now because it is cold, and keeps trying to grab it - I could end up strangled by one of my cats


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Epona (Mar 18, 2019)

Honestly, I have been wearing this hoodie for years, he has just noticed the cord - he is not the brightest spark.  Of course now he has seen it, I am having trouble keeping him off me and may need to destroy the hoodie to get some peace


----------



## Me76 (Mar 18, 2019)

Afternoon nap.  On my side of the bed.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 19, 2019)

Leyla says "If I sits, I fits."


----------



## stavros (Mar 19, 2019)

Whilst the duvet cover's being washed:


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2019)

Even with the easypill squishy stuff, Sonic is still being difficult - we take up his food for a few hours until he is crying to be fed, I separate them all (so only Sonic gets the meds!) then put his pills smushed in the easypill stuff in his bowl - he still looks at me like "wtf is this?"  He does eventually eat them when he is sure nothing better is on the way.  Yes my cats are very spoiled little brats!


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 20, 2019)

bella and chloe under the duvet


----------



## Reno (Mar 20, 2019)

Alfie working a sphinx vibe:


----------



## Shirl (Mar 22, 2019)

It's not just me who's had enough of Brexit on television news


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2019)

Reno said:


> View attachment 165106
> 
> Alfie working a sphinx vibe:
> 
> View attachment 165107



Tetris cat fits into all the spaces...

(He is lovely btw)


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 23, 2019)

Barbs is cool


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 24, 2019)

It's been over 4 years now since my wife brought a wild kitten into our home. She will only drink from a running tap, so this is what I see every time I clean my teeth. She runs in front of me meowing like a road drill, jumps into the sink and pouts.
 

Gotta admit, she's starting to win me over.


----------



## izz (Mar 24, 2019)

CosmikRoger said:


> It's been over 4 years now since my wife brought a wild kitten into our home. She will only drink from a running tap, so this is what I see every time I clean my teeth. She runs in front of me meowing like a road drill, jumps into the sink and pouts.
> View attachment 165473
> 
> Gotta admit, she's starting to win me over.


She's absolutely gorgeous, does she have a name ? Oh and have you tried a water fountain for cats ?


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 24, 2019)

She's called Cergy. 
Normally she drinks from the village water fountain but that gets turned off in winter cos of the snow, she was born in a barn 50 yards away and it was what her mum taught her as a kitten. 
Yesterday the boy and I built her a massive cat tree out of cardboard boxes !


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2019)

Good job.

In my experience, cats prefer boxes that they're not meant to go in.


----------



## KatyF (Mar 24, 2019)

This can't be a comfortable way to sleep


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 24, 2019)

Red, 'can I have head rubs'? 
Sasha, ' I don't know what these head rubs are'?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 24, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Red, 'can I have head rubs'?
> Sasha, ' I don't know what these head rubs are'?



you could try 



(any damage to you or the doggy is at your own risk)


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 24, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you could try
> 
> 
> 
> (any damage to you or the doggy is at your own risk)




Cat's like "wtf?"


----------



## smmudge (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Epona (Mar 25, 2019)

So - over the weekend, Sonic developed volcanic diarrhoea (this word is the one I will never ever learn to spell btw) as a result of his antibiotics presumably, and vomited a few times.

Skipped his dose yesterday as a result, and phoned the vet this morning - they said as he has been on it for 10 days now and it hasn't significantly cleared up his snotty nose whilst having worrying gastric side effects, to stop the course (it was planned to be for 6 weeks but going long term on it is not feasible if he is shitting himself inside out as a result).  They want to see him in a few days to assess what to do next (and to let his bowels and stomach settle before considering further treatment - I am of course to take him in straight away if anything gets worse).

It is just so frustrating.  He is not massively ill, but if when a cat sneezes they are leaving a puddle of thick nasal discharge, and this has been going on for weeks and barely alleviated by treatments we have tried so far, there is something not right.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 25, 2019)

smmudge said:


> View attachment 165641



Dylan <3 I both want him and want to be him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 25, 2019)

I've said it before, but I love bendy Dylan x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 25, 2019)

smmudge said:


> View attachment 165641



ex's cat used to snooze like that, but gravity would sometimes take control, leaving kitty hanging on by his claws and swinging like a pendulum...


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 26, 2019)

Dylan's nap technique is immortal.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 26, 2019)

Some of the wall cat news Newborn kittens found under a London Underground escalator


----------



## stavros (Mar 27, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ex's cat used to snooze like that, but gravity would sometimes take control, leaving kitty hanging on by his claws and swinging like a pendulum...



My childhood cat once fell off the arm of the sofa whilst asleep once. She scampered back up quickly with the "I meant that" look on her furry face.


----------



## stavros (Mar 27, 2019)

Joy and heartbreak in rapid succession on the walk home this evening. Firstly I met a cat I don't think I've seen before, and she was overjoyed to meet me, straight onto her back for tummy tickling and aggressive nose-rubbing.

Then, just round the corner, I finally ran into the ginger who I don't think I've seen since last summer. I don't think he remembered me, as he scampered away and over a fence. This was really disappointing, for this is the cat who once stood on his hind legs and wrapped his front legs around my thigh in an attempt to get me to stick around.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2019)

Scruff face shithead Molly managed to trip the electric by peeing on an extension lead today!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 29, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Scruff face shithead Molly managed to trip the electric by peeing on an extension lead today!!!



She is so punk rock it hurts


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2019)

I had the day off today, so a longer than usual wake-up cuddle was had. This involves Missy burying her nose and claws into the duvet, beneath which is my chest, and purring very loudly. Without realising, she slightly advanced her claws to the point where they were grazing my chin.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 29, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Scruff face shithead Molly managed to trip the electric by peeing on an extension lead today!!!



Molly is the dessiato of the urban cats.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 29, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Molly is the dessiato of the urban cats.



don't let her near the toaster...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> She is so punk rock it hurts


oh yeah!! defo
punk AF!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2019)

And this is how Molly greeted us earlier when back from being out tonight


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 30, 2019)

ddraig said:


> View attachment 166045


. You've had it!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2019)

Well, the small(?) white furry baby elephant has been running up and down the landing and into the bedroom and out of the bedroom and back out onto the landing and back in again and out again from far too early this morning


----------



## Epona (Mar 30, 2019)

I've made a decision that I am probably going to postpone Sonic's vet visit that he is booked in for later today - his nasal congestion has eased a bit over the last couple of days, and his antibiotics related diarrhoea has cleared up.  However, I don't think he is over his nasal issue enough to have his vaccinations, but it has cleared up a bit, and I think the stress of carting him up to the vet would be counter-productive today.

Don't get me wrong, if he had got worse or if anything serious seemed to be going on in the first place, I'd have him straight up there, but I think since it seems to be far from life-threatening and there has been some improvement, we would be better off just monitoring the situation for a few days.  Trust me, I know everything that goes into my cats and everything that comes out of them, he is not seriously ill (a bit of nasal congestion and otherwise in good health, and the explosive bowel thing that was a side effect of the antibiotics is gone now) and I do not feel there is anything to be gained from a vet visit today - it would just be a "bring him back later in the week" visit.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2019)

Just ordered Clives second lot of 21 tablets at North of £170 - yes that figure is correct

Seems he's almost certainly got herpes and he needs a quarter of an anti viral tablet per day for the rest of his natural if not he will loose his eyesight

We'd noticed that both his eyes were a bit cloudy and at a check up last year it was was mentioned but no actual decision made

This year different vet seemed more assured in diagnosing herpes

What's pissing me off a bit, well several things actually

No mention of any eye issues from the shelter yet he'd had quite a bit of treatment prior to us getting him.

And the drugs are also taken by humans for the same condition, are available on line with prescription for about 25% of the cost but they won't sell to me because its for a cat, even though my vet will write me a prescription and it appears that a pharmacy is licensed to supply drugs with a prescription regardless of what the end use is for it's the getting the prescription that's the control element


----------



## Epona (Mar 30, 2019)

Have a look online, there are sites you can buy pet medications cheaper, you may have to get a prescription from your vet and provide the site with details, but if you need a long-term medication that isn't covered by insurance, it is worth looking into.

Feline Herpesvirus is pretty common and often not very serious, but if it is affecting the corneas then you need to be fairly aggressive with keeping it at bay otherwise it could end up causing scarring and loss of sight.


----------



## Epona (Mar 30, 2019)

Cancelled Sonic's vet appointment today - I don't feel there is much point in stressing him out by taking him to the vet when they are very likely to tell me to keep an eye on him for a few days and see how it goes.

I just want to stress that he is NOT majorly sick or anything, this is about a slightly messy chronic rhinitis issue.  ie he is a bit snotty!  There has been some gradual improvement which is why I don't want to stress him out today with a vet visit - monitoring it at home for a few days seems to be the most sensible option.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 30, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Just ordered Clives second lot of 21 tablets at North of £170 - yes that figure is correct
> 
> Seems he's almost certainly got herpes and he needs a quarter of an anti viral tablet per day for the rest of his natural if not he will loose his eyesight
> 
> ...


I use these, half the price of the vets. 
Low Price Pet Care - Fast Delivery, Great Service - Pet Drugs Online


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I use these, half the price of the vets.
> Low Price Pet Care - Fast Delivery, Great Service - Pet Drugs Online



I will give them a call on Monday after work - anything that can get the price of his meds down will help

I decided when first diagnosed to give him a year on the treatment and see if there's any noticeable improvement OR even if it's just a holding treatment - a couple of weeks ago it was touch and go whether I continued with the first batch of tablets as he simply WASN'T taking them and to throw away £170+ worth of meds wasn't really an option

One of the vets at the practice has treated a cat the same way and the eye "cloudiness" cleared up, which would be a massive boost to the cat and to us - don't get me wrong, at the moment this is having no obvious effect on him and if he does lose his sight, which is unlikely according to the vet, but he could get quite impaired sight, providing it happens gradually, which it would, he could have quite a happy normal'ish life - but I'd like to give him the best chance iykwim

He seems to be settling into a routine whereby I slip a 1/4 tablet into a "nutritional supplement", and if you saw the size of his swinging belly you'd wonder why he needs that as well. It seems that not only are they supplements but they contain "something" that helps with the treatment - enzymes(?) that he needs or summit, they're "only" about a tenner for 60, so worth a punt. It's the Famciclover pills that are the eyewatering ones


----------



## Epona (Mar 30, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> I will give them a call on Monday after work - anything that can get the price of his meds down will help
> 
> I decided when first diagnosed to give him a year on the treatment and see if there's any noticeable improvement OR even if it's just a holding treatment - a couple of weeks ago it was touch and go whether I continued with the first batch of tablets as he simply WASN'T taking them and to throw away £170+ worth of meds wasn't really an option
> 
> ...



Is the nutritional supplement L-Lysine?  That is an amino acid that is thought to help with the immune system, it doesn't do anything magic, but it may help a bit in terms of bolstering his natural defences.

In terms of getting pills into him, did you try Easypill at all?  It is a smushy meat stick and you break a bit off and squish it around a pill and then hopefully they eat it like a treat.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2019)

Epona said:


> Is the nutritional supplement L-Lysine?  That is an amino acid that is thought to help with the immune system, it doesn't do anything magic, but it may help a bit in terms of bolstering his natural defences.
> 
> In terms of getting pills into him, did you try Easypill at all?  It is a smushy meat stick and you break a bit off and squish it around a pill and then hopefully they eat it like a treat.



I've tried EVERYTHING to get the pills into him and, yes, an L-Lysine sweet split in half and the pill popped into the middle then squashed back together again seems to be the only on-going solution

Tried:-

Easypill
chicken
steak
Some highly recommended liver pate stuff guaranteed to work
ham
cheese
wet cat food with the pill mixed in
cat milk
all had initial success then stopped working after a couple of days - bear in mind the 1/4 pill is sometimes reusable sometimes not

keeping him hungry has been the most successful so far - and he is portly


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2019)

he was >.< this far from us getting out the marigolds and giving him a suppository

but we need a low stress, ongoing, daily solution


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 30, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Just had a call from the vets. Pablo was hit and killed by a car last night. Kids and wife are in bits. Fuck this year already.



So sorry to hear this. It is losing a member of the family.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 30, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> So sorry to hear this. It is losing a member of the family.



Water under the bridge now though sas, we've got another one now.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 30, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Water under the bridge now though sas, we've got another one now.


Pics please. Your original ones have disappeared.


----------



## Epona (Mar 30, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> he was >.< this far from us getting out the marigolds and giving him a suppository
> 
> but we need a low stress, ongoing, daily solution



I agree, you don't want to be fighting with your cat on a daily basis.  They don't all go for treats even (some do and some don't, it is not as reliable a way of getting pills into them as it would be for certain dogs for example!)  I find the best way with Sonic if he needs medication is to leave him without food overnight for 8+ hours or longer if need be, but he needs to be pretty much crying for food before he is going to eat anything that I have hid medication in.  

Given how bloody difficult it is to get medications into him orally, if he needed to be on anything long term I would probably ask whether injections were a possibility tbh (absolutely might not be suitable of course, depending on which medications were required, but it is possible to be shown how to administer a daily injection if need be - people with diabetic cats often prefer to give insulin by injection rather than orally)


----------



## souljacker (Mar 30, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Pics please. Your original ones have disappeared.



 

Stanley!!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2019)

Epona said:


> I agree, you don't want to be fighting with your cat on a daily basis.  They don't all go for treats even (some do and some don't, it is not as reliable a way of getting pills into them as it would be for certain dogs for example!)  I find the best way with Sonic if he needs medication is to leave him without food overnight for 8+ hours or longer if need be, but he needs to be pretty much crying for food before he is going to eat anything that I have hid medication in.
> 
> Given how bloody difficult it is to get medications into him orally, if he needed to be on anything long term I would probably ask whether injections were a possibility tbh (absolutely might not be suitable of course, depending on which medications were required, but it is possible to be shown how to administer a daily injection if need be - people with diabetic cats often prefer to give insulin by injection rather than orally)



I got him to the vet the first time, for his checkup with minor blood loss - I was, it has to be said "focussed" when it came to getting him in the cat basket

That checkup resulted in him needing 6 teeth out - and a subsequent visit - this was done with sleight of hand and a stealth placement of the opened cat basket - and a quick 1,2,3IN and done before he could leg it

So trips to the vet, a strictly on a needs must basis

The problem with have with him and his brother Casper is, neither of them were remotely socialised before we got them - it took 18 months before I could touch is brother - granted, NOW Casper is a cuddle sponge but Clive still is very wary around people in general and men specifically - there really is a trust issue and I don't want to jeopardise  what I've built up over the years


----------



## Epona (Mar 30, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> I got him to the vet the first time, for his checkup with minor blood loss - I was, it has to be said "focussed" when it came to getting him in the cat basket
> 
> That checkup resulted in him needing 6 teeth out - and a subsequent visit - this was done with sleight of hand and a stealth placement of the opened cat basket - and a quick 1,2,3IN and done before he could leg it
> 
> ...



No I meant being shown how to do injections yourself, not taking him to the vet!  It is possible.

It depends what medications he is on though, it may not be suitable.  But sometimes for daily medications it might be an option that should be discussed with your vet (I am not in the slightest suggesting going off piste on this, but have a chat with your vet - it is generally seen as a last resort to inject anything, only if it really cannot be done orally however, there is a risk of sarcoma - but some conditions that require daily medications are more urgent and possibly life-threatening, and if you cannot get the pills into your cat then speak to the vet about other options).


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 30, 2019)

souljacker said:


> View attachment 166121
> 
> Stanley!!



What a great name for such a darling kitten


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2019)

The first killing of the year this morning. The crime itself was committed outside and cleanly, but the urge to bring the bird in, charge up the stairs and then proceed to charge around my bedroom after it was too much. It was only small, and I would need Bill Oddie to tell me if it was a baby.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 30, 2019)

With my old cat Nutta, for the last 6 months of his life he was on a daily mix of tabs. I had to get a pill box cos it was a quarter of one every day, a half of one every other day and one whole one every third day or something and I wouldn't have remembered otherwise.  Sunday was always pill cutting and filling up boxes day.  

We used to do a cycle of patè, brie, seriously cheddar and normal cheese.  Before he ate, so he was hungry anyway.  He was quite stupid though, even before the stroke.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 31, 2019)

Epona said:


> No I meant being shown how to do injections yourself, not taking him to the vet!  It is possible.
> 
> It depends what medications he is on though, it may not be suitable.  But sometimes for daily medications it might be an option that should be discussed with your vet (I am not in the slightest suggesting going off piste on this, but have a chat with your vet - it is generally seen as a last resort to inject anything, only if it really cannot be done orally however, there is a risk of sarcoma - but some conditions that require daily medications are more urgent and possibly life-threatening, and if you cannot get the pills into your cat then speak to the vet about other options).



No, I did "get" what you meant  - and, I suppose, injections would be the "nuclear" option - but even then I don't know how successful they'd be - he's not a lap cat in any, way, shape or form. Contact with him really is on his terms. The litter they came from really was, and I hate using the term because they weren't, but feral or at least semi-feral. The 6 kittens were left outside with their mum and pretty much had to fend for themselves. They were caught at about 1 year old, spent the next year in the cat shelter, imagine what state that left them in  . . . I can tell you, they were very frightened cats which I've gradually built up trust with over the last 4 years we've had them.


----------



## clicker (Mar 31, 2019)

George and Tinker trying their best to avoid the fact, that Bobby from two doors down has snuck in the middle.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2019)

Never realised there was a curly haired cat.. 

Selkirk Rex.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 31, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I use these, half the price of the vets.
> Low Price Pet Care - Fast Delivery, Great Service - Pet Drugs Online


You've just saved me about £60 a month


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 31, 2019)

nogojones said:


> You've just saved me about £60 a month


My savings have gone down a bit as the vet has put the prescription up from £5 to £9. Tbf though it was the vet who told me about them in the first place.
That's a good saving nogo .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Never realised there was a curly haired cat..
> 
> Selkirk Rex.
> View attachment 166192 View attachment 166194


I thought Milly had massive arse hair. That must be a nightmare!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I thought Milly had massive arse hair. That must be a nightmare!



Looks like they need a fair bit of brushing and detangling

How to Take Care of a Selkirk Rex


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2019)

But very cute.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 31, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> My savings have gone down a bit as the vet has put the prescription up from £5 to £9. Tbf though it was the vet who told me about them in the first place.
> That's a good saving nogo .


Having read the details about prescriptions I'll have to revise that down to £30 a  month, but still....


----------



## Shirl (Mar 31, 2019)

Daft cat Madge is watching the reflection of birds on the back of the settee rather than just looking out of the window.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Looks like they need a fair bit of brushing and *dangling[/*QUOTE]
> Dangling ..


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeah .. lol...I spotted that a few minutes ago and edited it.


----------



## Epona (Mar 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Never realised there was a curly haired cat..
> 
> Selkirk Rex.
> View attachment 166192 View attachment 166194



There are multiple curly haired cats! They are all from natural mutations too, not cooked up in a laboratory somewhere (I say that because I often get into convo with some folks who think they are unnatural or something, I know that probably doesn't apply here, but still...).  Cornish Rex and Devon Rex are both shorthaired curly cats originating in well... Cornwall and Devon, respectively - in the 1950s.

The genes for these breeds are NOT even alleles of the same gene in the same place on a chromosome, the mutation is not in any way linked.  Both are recessive genes.  Breeding a Cornish and a Devon together will result in straight haired kittens.  *One of my boys is a Cornish Rex cross, they are a very active breed and he is quite bonkers*, as it is a recessive gene he is straight-haired, although physically and facially looks very much like a Cornish Rex.

Selkirk Rex is a long-haired curly Canadian breed, I believe the gene is dominant in this breed - it is a different gene again to C and DRex cats.

There are other old breeds that had curly hair that are now extinct too.

BTW the term "Rex" (Latin for ruler/king) originates from some daft monarch somewhere who wanted to show his rabbits but they didn't meet breed standards because they had a curly haired mutation - the show officials marked his entry cards with the term "Rex" to indicate that these rabbits belonged to the king and should win prizes just because that is how shit works.  Hence it now means a curly-haired example of many breeds of animal.


----------



## Epona (Mar 31, 2019)

Cornish Rex:







Devon Rex:






Selkirk Rex:






They each have quite a different physique and facial structure.  I know for CRex and DRex, pretty much any colour and markings are allowed, including colourpoint (siamese style markings)

EDIT: I do have some lovely photos of Radar that show him looking really CRexy (but a straight hair version!), but I cannot locate them on this drive so will have to have a bit of a search around - the only ones I can find at short notice are ones of him from last year when he was looking unwell - and he is fast asleep right now so I am not going to prod him awake for a photoshoot!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday Toby Toes!
My April fool's boy is 2 today!


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday! Toby Toes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 1, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


Love it!


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday Toby Toes! best "who me, I'm innocent" face in the urbanosphere


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 1, 2019)

Got back from my dog walk and there was a carrier back and note on my door handle. 
My 80 year old neighbour seen a pattern and said 'I thought of you'. Proper made me grin when I opened it.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 1, 2019)

Happy birthday Tobytoes .


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 1, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Happy Birthday Toby Toes!
> My April fool's boy is 2 today!
> 
> View attachment 166260


Enjoy your birthday lie-in, Tobe!


----------



## stavros (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Shirl (Apr 2, 2019)

Sleeping all day today


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 2, 2019)

testing the new pixel 3 camera:


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 2, 2019)

Flooftastic! Really brings out the definition of just how many kinds of silky one cat's fur can have.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2019)

from a nice smooth cat above to Molly scruff face! state of her!


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 3, 2019)

She is definitely one of a kind


----------



## Epona (Apr 5, 2019)

Radar has taken to bullying me off my pillow at night by repeatedly poking me in the face and head - with the sole purpose of him occupying my pillow and curling up on it like a spoiled little cat monarch/deity.  Once he has my pillow and I have none and am rapidly developing a crick in my neck, he will leave me alone and get some sleep.  He really can be a right little shit at times!


----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2019)

A weird day today, breaking from the norm - if such a thing exists for cats - three times. Missy was outside when I woke up, so no early morning cuddle. She was out when I got back from work, so no got-back-from-work cuddle. And weirdest of all, she went out whilst I was cooking fish, and didn't come back until after I'd finished my meal (she still got her little bit).

I was almost suspecting that she's two-timing me with another human.


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2019)

I was getting changed in my room this morning, and my ankles were undoubtedly being stared at with hungry eyes.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2019)

Some serious sleeping was done on the sofa this morning, but the quiet opening of the airing cupboard at the other end of the house was enough to rouse her from her slumber.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 7, 2019)

My two dropping in to say hello!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Motown_ben (Apr 9, 2019)

Ive got 3 hotels on it, you owe me £500 in dreamies please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloo (Apr 9, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Ive got 3 hotels on it, you owe me £500 in dreamies please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meownopoly


----------



## Motown_ben (Apr 9, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Meownopoly


[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji16]

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> testing the new pixel 3 camera:



Mmm... Looks good quality but I think to properly assess the resolution of your new phone camera you should take a few more photographs and post them for review...


----------



## pogofish (Apr 10, 2019)

She's getting very, frail - lost a lot of weight in the last few weeks and her world has shrunk to a very small area.  21 years old.











Although changing her food to a substantially liquid diet, with some titbits, has helped her rally somewhat and get some energy back and be less tottery. I think it is more like days or weeks now.


----------



## Chz (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh, she's gorgeous! Definitely looking a bit old, but she's keeping herself clean which is the important bit.
21 years is a heck of a good innings, though. You're blessed to have that much time with her.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks - Yes, she's been a real character over the years, independent, a bit wild, territorial, cheeky and very much my kind of cat..!


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 10, 2019)

She looks lovely - and 21 years is a hell of a knock


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 10, 2019)

pogofish said:


> She's getting very, frail - lost a lot of weight in the last few weeks and her world has shrunk to a very small area.  21 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She is lovely. 
And how nice that she has had such a long and happy life with you. May her end days be as peaceful as possible.


----------



## Motown_ben (Apr 10, 2019)

pogofish said:


> She's getting very, frail - lost a lot of weight in the last few weeks and her world has shrunk to a very small area.  21 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless her, she looks likes she'd lead a life. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 10, 2019)

pogofish said:


> She's getting very, frail - lost a lot of weight in the last few weeks and her world has shrunk to a very small area.  21 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(((( senior kittizen ))))


----------



## pogofish (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks - she was a rescue cat.  I got her at two years old, skin and bone, terrified of people, kept indoors etc.

It took her a very long time to trust people and I'm the only one she's ever really bonded with, When she first got outside, she vanished and I thought that was it, she's off.  But no, after a few days, I noticed her watching me from the top of the garden, so I put her food in the greenhouse with a bed and she started going to and from there.  Which set the pattern for her till just last year really.  In the spring, she'd become the mostly outdoor cat with a bed in the greenhouse and hidey-holes all round the garden, only occasionally checking the house to see all was still ok.

Then you would know when winter arrived because she would move back-in and take-up a warm spot by a fire/heater pretty much for the duration.

She still totters out for a few minutes every morning though but she seldom goes further than her favourite spot under the willow tree, where she could watch the house and her garden from one spot. Or a bush beside it where she could settle down in the full sun and snooze in its shelter for an hour or two.

I spoke to the vet today and it looks like next week unless she rallies again and I'll have her cremated and her ashes will go under the willow.


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2019)

One of the many cats I meet on my walks into town I only ever see outside my regular commute walks. I was coming back from the pub last night at about 10:30 and she spotted me from quite some way, bounding up the footpath for some attention. You're never sure if they remember you after months of absence, but she was really pleased to see me.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 10, 2019)

Moz objects to Maybot dog chew effigy


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 10, 2019)

eatmorecheese said:


> Moz objects to Maybot dog chew effigy


Mozz looks like he's gonna hurl


----------



## Cloo (Apr 10, 2019)

pogofish said:


> She's getting very, frail - lost a lot of weight in the last few weeks and her world has shrunk to a very small area.  21 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bless her little paws - my last cat (at 17) was like that her last few months - she had no teeth for the last year or so, but she was relatively sprightly until the end. The night before she died she came and sat next to me (which she didn't often do) and looked at me and I just knew at that moment she was 'telling' me she was dying. And I'm not at all sentimental/mystical about this shit, but it was just clear. You may well find she does the same. Lots of love to both of you.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 11, 2019)

Cloo said:


> The night before she died she came and sat next to me (which she didn't often do) and looked at me and I just knew at that moment she was 'telling' me she was dying.



Thanks.

I think I just had that - She had a good night last night but this morning I woke to her sitting watching me from a spot she doesn't normally sit but she looked so, so tired/sad.

Then she asked out and went just flopped down under the branches of her little tree and watched the back of the house for a while, before tottering back-in for a very little bit of food - Tuna before going to curl-up under a small table.

I've spoken to the vet and its going to be later this morning.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh sweetheart. That is so sad.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 11, 2019)

Lots of love to you and her pogofish


----------



## pogofish (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks everyone - its all done.


----------



## Chz (Apr 11, 2019)

(((pogofish)))


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh (((( pogofish ))). Take care of yourself. It's a big wrench and leaves anyone with a heart feeling a bit shaken, even when it's the right thing to do. rest in purrs, old lady wildcat.


----------



## clicker (Apr 11, 2019)

So sorry  . I'm dreading the day.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh, so sorry ((pogofish)) x


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## fishfinger (Apr 11, 2019)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 11, 2019)

Very sorry pogofish


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 11, 2019)

((((  pogofish ))))


----------



## colacubes (Apr 11, 2019)

So sorry pogofish. I was surprised how upsetting I found having my 21 year old cat put to sleep even though it was the right decision


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 11, 2019)

((Pogo)) so sorry. X


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 11, 2019)

Sorry to hear that pogofish such a shame, 21 though, that's a good run


----------



## petee (Apr 11, 2019)

very sorry pogofish 
(((old kitty)))


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 11, 2019)

Oh...I'm sorry pogofish


----------



## moose (Apr 11, 2019)

Sorry (((pogofish)))


----------



## Ming (Apr 11, 2019)

(((Pogofish)))


----------



## smmudge (Apr 12, 2019)

Really sorry to hear that pogofish, what a lovely kitty xxx


----------



## Me76 (Apr 12, 2019)

(((Pogofish)))


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 12, 2019)

((Pogofish))

From all of us


----------



## pogofish (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks again - The little Tabby was looking for her all last night and this morning - most perturbed, esp when she found her bed was gone.  They had been a pair since the tabby was a kitten (three years younger) and although they had very different personalities (the tabby is anyone's cat, very friendly and sociable, mostly indoors/around people) they coexisted very well.

I guess she's going to have to get used to being the cat of the house now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2019)

pogofish said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think I just had that - She had a good night last night but this morning I woke to her sitting watching me from a spot she doesn't normally sit but she looked so, so tired/sad.
> 
> ...


((((pogofish)))) ((((cat))))


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 12, 2019)

pogofish said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think I just had that - She had a good night last night but this morning I woke to her sitting watching me from a spot she doesn't normally sit but she looked so, so tired/sad.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 13, 2019)

So sad to read about this


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 14, 2019)

Pics of Chloe grabbing the laser pen I was using last night:


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 14, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I use these, half the price of the vets.
> Low Price Pet Care - Fast Delivery, Great Service - Pet Drugs Online



Gave them a call and, typically, it's not a line they stock or are interested in stocking. I've ordered the next lot from the vet, they've told me that they may have sourced a cheaper supplier, how much cheaper remains to be seen


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2019)

pogofish said:


> Thanks again - The little Tabby was looking for her all last night and this morning - most perturbed, esp when she found her bed was gone.  They had been a pair since the tabby was a kitten (three years younger) and although they had very different personalities (the tabby is anyone's cat, very friendly and sociable, mostly indoors/around people) they coexisted very well.
> 
> I guess she's going to have to get used to being the cat of the house now.



Really sorry to hear that 

I do want to say that when this stuff happens, folks can post on this thread if this is where they feel most at home doing so, but if people want a new thread to post about their loss, if it seems bigger than this thread, that is ok too. Whatever you want is good, and however you want to talk about it is ok.  My love and condolences to you.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Gave them a call and, typically, it's not a line they stock or are interested in stocking. I've ordered the next lot from the vet, they've told me that they may have sourced a cheaper supplier, how much cheaper remains to be seen


Bugger! That's disappointing.


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2019)

We had a great cuddle first thing this morning, her pummeling my sore chest, before retiring to just staring and smiling at me.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 14, 2019)

I've been on  cat feeding and litte tray emptying duty for my neighbours.
I thought the cats hadn't been pooing as much as usual. They got back today and went upstairs to their bedroom...


----------



## Shirl (Apr 14, 2019)

They sent me the photo


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2019)

Shirl said:


> They sent me the photo


Haha. Dirty protest


----------



## Me76 (Apr 14, 2019)

Omg.  When I am on feeding duty there is never any reason why you would go into bedrooms.  You don't need to.   Food and litter tray is not in bedroom and going into bedroom would be rude.  

They are annoyed cats though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 14, 2019)

Me76 said:


> They are annoyed cats though.



seriously pussed off...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2019)

Nip to the loo and you lose ya seat to Charlie, aka lumpy mcstumpy! I even pretend to sit on her and she still doesn't budge. I spend my life perched on chairs.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 14, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Nip to the loo and you lose ya seat to Charlie, aka lumpy mcstumpy! I even pretend to sit on her and she still doesn't budge. I spend my life perched on chairs.
> View attachment 167726


Cat trap set


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Cat trap set


She wasn't even in the room. It's like she's come down from the ceiling, mission impossible style? It's an on going battle, she used to fall for the fake, 'I'm going to sit on you'. She's well over that now .


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 15, 2019)

Casper is the same .Most of my weekends are spent with him corralled onto my lap and the second I get up for anything he's right back where I was sitting and most reluctant to move


----------



## Shirl (Apr 15, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Omg.  When I am on feeding duty there is never any reason why you would go into bedrooms.  You don't need to.   Food and litter tray is not in bedroom and going into bedroom would be rude.
> 
> They are annoyed cats though.


I've done cat duty for these cats for about 8 or 9 years now and they have never done anything like this before. In fact I've always thought them extremely clean cats. Something has definitely upset them.
Owner came round later and told me that there had been 3 poo on bed incidents in the last few weeks but they didn't think to tell me.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

something defo seems wrong.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 15, 2019)

Shirl said:


> Owner came round later and told me that there had been 3 poo on bed incidents in the last few weeks but they didn't think to tell me.





donkyboy said:


> something defo seems wrong.



well, yes.

chances are it's a behavioural thing, but cats peeing / crapping in odd places can be a sign of some sort of medical problem.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 15, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Gave them a call and, typically, it's not a line they stock or are interested in stocking. I've ordered the next lot from the vet, they've told me that they may have sourced a cheaper supplier, how much cheaper remains to be seen



Just picked up the next 21 tablets for the bargain basement price of only £114

So a saving over last time of over £60


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 15, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Just picked up the next 21 tablets for the bargain basement price of only £114
> 
> So a saving over last time of over £60


I looked around a couple of other ones I've used in the past, 365vets etc but no joy. When I put in pet prescriptions online and med name it came back with one. Unfortunately it was the states, $1.06 a tablet! Checked and they don't ship 
£60 quid saving is good though even if its still eye watering.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 15, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> well, yes.
> 
> chances are it's a behavioural thing, but cats peeing / crapping in odd places can be a sign of some sort of medical problem.


They were still peeing in the litter tray though and there was at least one shit in the litter tray most days. I think my neighbour is still too pissed off to worry about their heath but he's a nice chap so he'll be worrying about the cats before long. I guess it depends on whether they go back to just using their tray.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 16, 2019)

Shirl said:


> ... I guess it depends on whether they go back to just using their tray.



But why should they go back to using a tray when they've got a nice big bed to shit on?


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> well, yes.
> 
> chances are it's a behavioural thing, but cats peeing / crapping in odd places can be a sign of some sort of medical problem.



I know they aren't yours, you were catsitting?  Or whoever posted was catsitting?  Sorry if I have quoted the wrong thing (I can be a bit rubbish at that sometimes)

I'd recommend to their humans a vet visit to rule out any medical problem, but most usually shitting on the bed is a sign that they are afraid of a cat or other animal lurking outside, or some other territorial disturbance in or around the home, or a change in the smell of things.

The bed is seen as the safest place (the big squishy humans sleep there, so it is seen as a safe area), and shitting on the bed (ie in core territory, even if it messes up where they sleep) is a sign that they are scared to leave themselves vulnerable by squatting elsewhere, and have decided to basically just shit where they sleep because they are scared to do it anywhere else.

Usually caused due to another cat lurking outside/spraying around the walls/bullying them (if they go outdoors, or perhaps coming in through a cat flap), or some other reason why they feel the edges of their world are unsafe.

Shitting on the bed is them saying (actually not just saying, it is more severe than that) "we don't feel safe squatting outside of this core territory, and feel a deep need to mark this core area as ours"


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 16, 2019)

Bella was pooing outside the litter tray on a few occasions a few months ago. in the storage cupboard, under the bathroom wash basin. I thought maybe if I moved the litter tray to behind the bathroom door where she could have privacy might work and seems to have done the job. I noticed whenever she was using the tray and spotted me, she jumped out. a few weeks of it in the new position, I then moved it back and she is fine again.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Bella was pooing outside the litter tray on a few occasions a few months ago. in the storage cupboard, under the bathroom wash basin. I thought maybe if I moved the litter tray to behind the bathroom door where she could have privacy might work and seems to have done the job. I noticed whenever she was using the tray and spotted me, she jumped out. a few weeks of it in the new position, I then moved it back and she is fine again.



Funny, because both my old cats seemed to take pleasure in shitting ostentatiously in full view. Whilst wearing a very disapproving look, obviously


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 16, 2019)

Shirl said:


> I've done cat duty for these cats for about 8 or 9 years now and they have never done anything like this before. In fact I've always thought them extremely clean cats. Something has definitely upset them.
> Owner came round later and told me that there had been 3 poo on bed incidents in the last few weeks but they didn't think to tell me.


Then why did they leave the bedroom door open, ffs?  
Surely they could have been kept wherever the litter tray is for a few days?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 16, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Funny, because both my old cats seemed to take pleasure in shitting ostentatiously in full view. Whilst wearing a very disapproving look, obviously



Bella is a funny cat. she loves being around me and comes into the bathroom when I'm using it. Jumps on the side of the bath tub. Sits next to me while I'm taking a dump. russian blue cats are very loyal indeed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Bella is a funny cat. she loves being around me and comes into the bathroom when I'm using it. Jumps on the side of the bath tub. Sits next to me while I'm taking a dump. russian blue cats are very loyal indeed.



I didn't go quite as far as inviting the mogs i used to live with to join me in the bathroom - or in the bedroom when i 'had company' for that matter

One of them (the cats that is, not the 'gentlemen callers') did piss in the bath once and once only - not quite sure what was going on there, maybe he thought it was my litter tray or something?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 17, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I didn't go quite as far as inviting the mogs i used to live with to join me in the bathroom - or in the bedroom when i 'had company' for that matter
> 
> One of them (the cats that is, not the 'gentlemen callers') did piss in the bath once and once only - not quite sure what was going on there, maybe he thought it was my litter tray or something?



Our Paddy went through a phase of shitting in the bath when Mum and my now stepdad first started dating. Whenever he'd had stayed over and used the bathroom, you could be sure to find a freshly laid brown deposit in the bath - the cat did _not _like this bloke at all! Think he was jealous as he could no longer sleep on Mum's bed, which he started doing after Dad moved out. It's definitely a territorial thing.


----------



## komodo (Apr 17, 2019)

He saw a squirrel but too lazy to do anything about it...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 17, 2019)

Looks like the news of the two deaths of the colony was exaggerated by the volunteer gardeners. 
Just back from feeding the black/stripey face. Good job I had more than two pouches of food... 
Meet cartoon face (last fed her in November)? 
So just one unaccounted for now. 
  
Seems like she still remembers sash as well


----------



## Cloo (Apr 18, 2019)

Happily flibbing under the passiflora


----------



## Epona (Apr 18, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Happily flibbing under the passiflora
> 
> View attachment 168146



I wouldn't suggest offering it without specialist advice (to be sure of varieties, parts of the plant, dosage etc), but passiflora is used in a variety of herbal remedies to relax dogs and cats.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 18, 2019)

This morning, Colin came home grumpy as anything and was growling at everyone. Normally he's super affectionate in the morning.

Not good.

I kept trying to stroke him, but despite sitting next to me in his usual morning place on the bed  he continued to growl and hiss. 

I went to work, hoping he would calm down a bit for when I got back. 

Then when I got back from work he was still. In a foul mood and THEN I noticed blood on the pillow.

So off to the vet I go. 

The vet is next door so I ask if they have any free spaces, they say, cone back in half an hour. 

So I go home and try to get Colin in the carry case. I try to put him in, he totally freaks out, screaming like I'm about to commit murder. He runs under the bed, I notice a limp. 

I have to remove the mattress from the bed and the slats in order to chase him out the room. 

He limps around. And manages to get behind the kitchen cabinets. I get him out, block off the kitchen cabinets and put on oven gloves. 

No luck. Eventually I throw a blanket over him and manage to bundle him into the carry case much to his displeasure. 

So in to the vet we go. They give him some pretty heavy sedation as by now he is panting, hissing, yowling and growling. 

When the sedative took affect, they gave him a thorough checking. Kidneys fine. Back legs fine. Spine fine. Front paw.. YOOOIIIWWELMMMNNSSSSSS. 

Even under sedation. 
"ok, that really hurts". 

So they shave off his fur.

 

First the vet thought it was a bite, because it's punctured all the layers of the skin, but there's no puncture in the flesh and no puncture behind it.

It's more likely he caught himself on something sharp when jumping and ripped open his skin.

Anyway, poor mite needed a couple of stitches, antibiotics, painkillers and a collar of shame.

 

They stitch him up. The vet says he's also not allowed out in the garden until the collar of shame comes off.

So I need to buy a litter tray (joy)!

I took him home (200pln down).

 

He tries to make himself comfortable on the bed, although clearly not happy with his torture device, so I leave at about 12.30 to do Easter shopping (a full two hours after I was supposed to). 

I come home to this:

I swear this cat is fucking Houdini. 

Anyway, I value my life so I'm. Not going to attempt to put it back on. Poor bastard's been traumatised enough as it is. 

He hates me now. He's looking at me with sad eyes as if he's thinking "I trusted you, I'm so upset". 



Get well soon Colin.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 18, 2019)

Aww, poor Colin - get well soon! X


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 18, 2019)

((Colin)) x. I remember my old cat korky when she broke her leg, I had to get a cat harness and lead cos she wouldn't use a litter tray. After a couple of days she got into the routine of walkies round the garden to do her business.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 18, 2019)

Hope Colin recovers quickly poor lad. 
(((FabricLiveBaby!))) And (((colin)))


----------



## KatyF (Apr 18, 2019)

Awww Colin. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 18, 2019)

Just wondering, is it going to be a major issue if he doesn't wear his collar after stitches. I have a feeling that he'll just keep getting out of of it, anyway. 

I'm worried that he'll make it worse.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2019)

P


FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Just wondering, is it going to be a major issue if he doesn't wear his collar after stitches. I have a feeling that he'll just keep getting out of of it, anyway.
> 
> I'm worried that he'll make it worse.


Poor little Colin, I hope he's better soon!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2019)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Just wondering, is it going to be a major issue if he doesn't wear his collar after stitches. I have a feeling that he'll just keep getting out of of it, anyway.
> 
> I'm worried that he'll make it worse.





(((( colin ))))

there are alternatives to the lampshade look - this is a US based site which was the first one that came up


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 18, 2019)

Not sure there's much point in ordering one. They said he'd only have it on 4 days.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2019)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Not sure there's much point in ordering one. They said he'd only have it on 4 days.



may be worth seeing if vet / any local shops (i have  vague feeling you're outside the UK so don't know if pet supply shops are a common thing where you are) have anything they can offer.  

a bandage or something might help, (or did vet not want to put a bandage on to keep air to it?)  or would kitty simply destroy that as well?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 18, 2019)

Not sure. I think they wanted to get the air to it, it's not stitched totally (just in case it gets infected-they wanted a place for the pus to escape) so I guess they don't want kitty to lick it for that reason.

He's on antibiotics tho, so I guess it's not that big a deal. I haven't seen him licking it, and I've been watching him.

He's so pissed at me. He's sloped off into the cupboard for a snooze.


----------



## petee (Apr 18, 2019)

(((Colin)))



FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I swear this cat is fucking Houdini.



my guy was an outdoor cat. he gets in a fight and has his eyeball scratched. the vet gives me eye cream to administer and says "he stays in, period, no mercy, for a week". after a day he's miserable, he's making me miserable, i want to let the poor moaner out, so i buy a harness, a proper round-the-body-and-front-legs thing, with leash. we go out, cautiously. he's hating it. in about 1/2 second he's out of it and gone. i did not see how that was possible, the way it wrapped around him, and i pondered it for a while, and never figured it out. cats = houdinis. (thank Bastet he came back without any more injuries!)


----------



## Chz (Apr 18, 2019)

The way I've always figured it, cats can phase. They obviously can't control it very well, or you wouldn't find them locked in rooms that you were _certain_ they weren't in when you closed the door, but they have some sort of latent ability. It's the only thing that explains how something just back from the dry cleaners, still wrapped tight in plastic, has cat hair on it when you open it.


----------



## Motown_ben (Apr 18, 2019)

Catus Catus (probably Latin for cat I reckon) caught in its natural environment. I'd been calling him for a few minutes when turned to look at me, gave a sort of "fuck you" meow and then sauntered off.

Unless there's food involved he's just dismissive of me in general. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motown_ben (Apr 18, 2019)

Just been out for a little pre bedtime stroll with Bruce the dog. Our house backs onto a field and occasionally Floyd the cat will jump the back fence and come for a walk with us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 18, 2019)

My elderly neighbour had a visitor who bought a long her dog. Didn't realise this till I went down with my camera. Luckily it was a small dog and not a big one


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2019)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> This morning, Colin came home grumpy as anything and was growling at everyone. Normally he's super affectionate in the morning.
> 
> Not good.
> 
> ...



Oh the poor love, you did the right thing by eventually and after much effort getting him into a carrier and to the vet to get it looked at.

There is an issue now that without a collar/cone he might lick it and cause some sort of infection, I would recommend an inflatable "donut" style collar instead - cats tend to accept these without anything like as much fear as they have for the lampshade, because they still have peripheral vision when wearing one, but cannot reach any wounds even on their legs.  At least that is what I used on my Jakey when I had to keep him away from abdominal stitches, he was mortally afraid of a plastic cone.


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2019)

My current issue is that my lovely Sonic is still suffering from awful nasal congestion.

The most recent thing that has happened is that the vet took a nasal swab and it was grown in a petri dish over the last few days - the only thing there is a bacterium that is normal (ie part of the usual flora and fauna) up a cat's nose.

There was a heavy load of it, but in the lab it proved sensitive to everything, and we've already done 2 courses of antibiotics - clavamox and doxycycline - and that has failed to clear the issue, so I agree with the vet that it is likely to be as a result of whatever is going on, rather than the cause.

So I am going to get my vet to refer Sonic to the hospital for further diagnostic tests.

I love him so much, it is frightening to not know what is wrong and be sending him to hospital for sedation and scans.  Being snotty seems minor - but we do need to work out what is going on.  He is my little sweetheart and I have been in turmoil for a while about what is best for him while this is going on.  He seems perfectly happy, but the risk is that if it gets worse it could compromise his breathing, so it needs to be addressed.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 19, 2019)

Epona  and FabricLiveBaby!  Hope both your babies will be OK.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 19, 2019)

Good news! Colin is feeling much better and the vet says he can go out.

He's no longer limping and is sunning himself in the garden.

Happy cat!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 19, 2019)

: purr :


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 19, 2019)

50% of our cats have been enjoying the weather and the garden


----------



## stavros (Apr 19, 2019)

Proof, as we watched Countdown today, that it's not yet hot enough to dissuade lap occupation:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 20, 2019)

Milly has been mooching about outside all day whilst I was in the garden. It's a hard cat life.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 20, 2019)

two of mine enjoying the sun yesterday, the third enjoying head scratches this morning


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 20, 2019)

Big yawn from my big girl, Chloe


----------



## smmudge (Apr 20, 2019)

Maybe should do some gardening.


----------



## hegley (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Cloo (Apr 21, 2019)

Vastra thoughtfully barfed neatly on top of a napkin that had fallen on the floor this morning.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 21, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Big yawn from my big girl, Chloe




I yawned looking at that pic ...


----------



## smmudge (Apr 21, 2019)

I think a nest must have fallen down in a nearby tree as Dylan keeps bringing in dead chicks :/ happy Easter!


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2019)

A moral quandary: should one feel guilty if, upon entering a room, you wake your cat up? She seems happy enough to take a few head tickles before going back to sleep, so I don't think I'm going to hell (for that, at least).


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 22, 2019)

Luka and Leia are two now - still very sweet.


----------



## clicker (Apr 22, 2019)

George half enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 22, 2019)

Pub cat


----------



## oryx (Apr 22, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Pub cat
> View attachment 168713



Is that a pub in Streatham? If so, I think it's the same cat we saw on a (fairly) recent South London drinks meet-up!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2019)

So Molly has been letting us take some of her fur out with no protestation recently 
Also allowing brushing!
I'm finding it disconcerting and a bit worrying as concerned she maybe can't feel it?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2019)

Recent scruff bag pic


----------



## KatyF (Apr 23, 2019)

oryx said:


> Is that a pub in Streatham? If so, I think it's the same cat we saw on a (fairly) recent South London drinks meet-up!



Yes! It's Peto who lives in the Greyhound. Or the rabbit  hole as it's now called

Also great cat spotting skills from that photo!


----------



## oryx (Apr 23, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Yes! It's Peto who lives in the Greyhound. Or the rabbit  hole as it's now called
> 
> Also great cat spotting skills from that photo!



Sadly, it wasn't the cat I recognised so much as the table (we have the same one).

I'm a rubbish cat-lover!


----------



## oryx (Apr 23, 2019)

On a less light-hearted note I'm really worried about our Paddy. He puked copiously yesterday afternoon and has been sleepy and not eating since. 

We're taking him to the vet's this afternoon. Hoping it's just gastroenteritis or something he'll recover from quickly.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 23, 2019)

stavros said:


> A moral quandary: should one feel guilty if, upon entering a room, you wake your cat up? She seems happy enough to take a few head tickles before going back to sleep, so I don't think I'm going to hell (for that, at least).



I used to take great pleasure in deliberately waking my boy cat up, the big face-swatting-at-5am twat. REVENGE


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

came across this. would love to get one for the girls


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2019)

Madge hasn't been well and she's been staying very close to Skye. Happily she's on the mend now though


----------



## KatyF (Apr 24, 2019)

How's Paddy oryx ?

Think I'm sleeping on the sofa!


----------



## oryx (Apr 25, 2019)

Well, Paddy's in the cat hospital in Beckenham with pancreatitis.  The vet told us today that he seems to have rallied round and is now eating and putting his paws up at the cage for some affection. Hopefully, we should be able to pick him up tomorrow. We can't wait to have him back. It's been worrying, tbh.

Thanks for asking KatyF (He looks very like your cat but with a bit more white on his nose!).


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 25, 2019)

oryx said:


> Well, Paddy's in the cat hospital in Beckenham with pancreatitis.  The vet told us today that he seems to have rallied round and is now eating and putting his paws up at the cage for some affection. Hopefully, we should be able to pick him up tomorrow. We can't wait to have him back. It's been worrying, tbh.
> 
> Thanks for asking KatyF (He looks very like your cat but with a bit more white on his nose!).


Poor paddy. Glad to hear he's on the up. x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2019)

get well soon, paddy


----------



## oryx (Apr 25, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Poor paddy. Glad to hear he's on the up. x



Thanks Calamity1971 and Puddy_Tat We're really curious as to what might have caused it. My OH is wondering if it was giving him some very fatty bits of salmon skin last week...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 25, 2019)

oryx said:


> Thanks Calamity1971 and Puddy_Tat We're really curious as to what might have caused it. My OH is wondering if it was giving him some very fatty bits of salmon skin last week...


I don't think it's as clear cut in cats as it is in humans. I don't think a couple of fatty treats would cause it? When our animals get sick, we tend to immediately blame ourselves. Has the vet given you any clues to its cause?


----------



## oryx (Apr 25, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I don't think it's as clear cut in cats as it is in humans. I don't think a couple of fatty treats would cause it? When our animals get sick, we tend to immediately blame ourselves. Has the vet given you any clues to its cause?



I think she said something about fatty diet...he generally eats fairly good-quality wet food and biscuits, so probably not that. She did say it could just come out of nowhere, though!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 25, 2019)

Toby Toes wonders "Who's that handsome boy!"


----------



## Manter (Apr 25, 2019)

When I came home late last night the cats pretended they were starving. They had already been fed twice as they pulled that stunt on everyone else in the house! They must think humans are stupid....


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## KatyF (Apr 25, 2019)

oryx said:


> Well, Paddy's in the cat hospital in Beckenham with pancreatitis.



Oh no poor Paddy  Good to hear he's rallying round, hope he's fully better soon.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 25, 2019)

Manter said:


> When I came home late last night the cats pretended they were starving. They had already been fed twice as they pulled that stunt on everyone else in the house! They must think humans are stupid....



Your cats and your tiles are beautiful!


----------



## oryx (Apr 25, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Oh no poor Paddy  Good to hear he's rallying round, hope he's fully better soon.



Thanks KatyF - he's home now, a bit subdued but he has his appetite back and took a distinct interest when I made a tuna sandwich for lunch!


----------



## KatyF (Apr 25, 2019)

oryx said:


> Thanks KatyF - he's home now, a bit subdued but he has his appetite back and took a distinct interest when I made a tuna sandwich for lunch!



Excellent news!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2019)

Cats Protection ‘go fishing’ for kittens in dramatic rescue


----------



## stavros (Apr 26, 2019)

Normally, when the door bell rings, Missy is straight there to see who it is. Indeed, she did exactly that when a Lib Dem doorstepped me the other day.

However, earlier this evening a Tory did the same, and she skulked towards the back door. Selfish, egotistical, vindictive and thinks of themself as above everyone else, Missy is about 5.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 27, 2019)

Girls out in the communal stairway:


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2019)

Flea drops whilst she's asleep with her back to me is evil but effective.


----------



## izz (Apr 28, 2019)

stavros said:


> Flea drops whilst she's asleep with her back to me is evil but effective.


not evil at all ! If they're warmed to blood heat she may not even notice.


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh she notices. She notices and tries desperately to wriggle away and leg it. Before forgetting within five minutes and coming back for a cuddle.


----------



## Epona (Apr 29, 2019)

oryx said:


> Thanks KatyF - he's home now, a bit subdued but he has his appetite back and took a distinct interest when I made a tuna sandwich for lunch!



Honestly, having had a cat with anorexia end up with an oesophageal feeding tube for over a month (his issue wasn't caused by the same thing, but lack of appetite can be an issue in pancreatitis too), the news that Paddy is eating a bit is really fantastic.  I wish you both all the best.


----------



## oryx (Apr 29, 2019)

Epona said:


> Honestly, having had a cat with anorexia end up with an oesophageal feeding tube for over a month (his issue wasn't caused by the same thing, but lack of appetite can be an issue in pancreatitis too), the news that Paddy is eating a bit is really fantastic.  I wish you both all the best.



Thanks very much Epona. It was a bit touch and go when he got home as he still wasn't really right, but after a couple of days of being tempted with fresh turkey mince, he appears back to normal. It's awful when they don't eat, isn't it?


----------



## Epona (Apr 29, 2019)

oryx said:


> Thanks very much Epona. It was a bit touch and go when he got home as he still wasn't really right, but after a couple of days of being tempted with fresh turkey mince, he appears back to normal. It's awful when they don't eat, isn't it?



It is dreadful, because they aren't geared up to go long without food at all - a dog (or indeed a human) can go without food for a few days and be very hungry, very tired, a bit run down, but largely ok once they get some food into them on a regular basis - a cat can go into liver/kidney failure in as little as 48 hours without eating and completely lose any appetite or will to eat.  It is absolutely terrifying.  If a cat doesn't eat for 1 to 2 days, it can turn into a medical emergency.


----------



## oryx (Apr 29, 2019)

Epona said:


> It is dreadful, because they aren't geared up to go long without food at all - a dog (or indeed a human) can go without food for a few days and be very hungry, very tired, a bit run down, but largely ok once they get some food into them on a regular basis - a cat can go into liver/kidney failure in as little as 48 hours without eating and completely lose any appetite or will to eat.  It is absolutely terrifying.  If a cat doesn't eat for 1 to 2 days, it can turn into a medical emergency.



Yes, we were worried about that - luckily he drank quite a bit of water and the blood tests showed he didn't have liver or kidney problems, the latter being the thing I was worried about initially when he started being ill.

He's just nicked the other cat's basket (storing up trouble there ) and went in the garden yesterday, so seems pretty much back to normal, I hope - hope your cat is doing OK too.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm on my hols at the moment, and my son phoned to say on of the cats is missing  I'm gutted, the missing cat has a heart condition and is a bit gormless. I'm holding on to the fact that he went missing before and appeared after 5 days, very skinny. That was before he had his heart prob though. Worried sick and fuck all I can do about it.
Son is doing everything he can


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 29, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm on my hols at the moment, and my son phoned to say on of the cats is missing  I'm gutted, the missing cat has a heart condition and is a bit gormless. I'm holding on to the fact that he went missing before and appeared after 5 days, very skinny. That was before he had his heart prob though. Worried sick and fuck all I can do about it.
> Son is doing everything he can


((fucthest8)) hopefully kitty will return soon. x


----------



## oryx (Apr 29, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm on my hols at the moment, and my son phoned to say on of the cats is missing  I'm gutted, the missing cat has a heart condition and is a bit gormless. I'm holding on to the fact that he went missing before and appeared after 5 days, very skinny. That was before he had his heart prob though. Worried sick and fuck all I can do about it.
> Son is doing everything he can


 Oh no, fingers crossed that he comes back soon.


----------



## clicker (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## miss direct (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm suffering from cat related stress. I never wanted a cat. No that's a lie. I always want all the cats. But I made a decision not to have a pet here in Istanbul because of my lack of permanency, regular travelling and not wanting the commitment. Sultan had other ideas, and has been living in my flat since last winter (she lived in the garden until then, but the weather got cold and she had a horrible skin condition). I'm now going to the UK for two months in the summer, and have no idea what to do with her. I can't take her to the UK. I have nobody I can leave her with. My boyfriend is a bit flaky, am not sure I can rely on him to care for her properly (he also travels for work and works in another city 10 hours away during the summer). I'm so emotional about the situation that I feel guilty when I see her. The best solution would be to find a petsitter but that's also difficult. Istanbul empties out in the summer because it's hot and gross. I can't afford to put her in a boarding house for two months (already have to pay double rent all summer). Sultan is the best cat - she even sleeps in the bed with me like a human and has a great, funny personality. 

There's also a black kitten who appeared in the garden a month or so ago - he is extremely affectionate and friendly. He is not my pet but thinks he is. He lives on the windowsill, cries for food (I give him biscuits but would really like him to go and live somewhere else since I hate the idea of how he will cope when I'm gone). Why does everything seem so difficult at the moment?


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 29, 2019)

miss direct said:


> I'm suffering from cat related stress. I never wanted a cat. No that's a lie. I always want all the cats. But I made a decision not to have a pet here in Istanbul because of my lack of permanency, regular travelling and not wanting the commitment. Sultan had other ideas, and has been living in my flat since last winter (she lived in the garden until then, but the weather got cold and she had a horrible skin condition). I'm now going to the UK for two months in the summer, and have no idea what to do with her. I can't take her to the UK. I have nobody I can leave her with. My boyfriend is a bit flaky, am not sure I can rely on him to care for her properly (he also travels for work and works in another city 10 hours away during the summer). I'm so emotional about the situation that I feel guilty when I see her. The best solution would be to find a petsitter but that's also difficult. Istanbul empties out in the summer because it's hot and gross. I can't afford to put her in a boarding house for two months (already have to pay double rent all summer). Sultan is the best cat - she even sleeps in the bed with me like a human and has a great, funny personality.
> 
> There's also a black kitten who appeared in the garden a month or so ago - he is extremely affectionate and friendly. He is not my pet but thinks he is. He lives on the windowsill, cries for food (I give him biscuits but would really like him to go and live somewhere else since I hate the idea of how he will cope when I'm gone). Why does everything seem so difficult at the moment?


We have a dirty great cat food dispenser,  It takes at least a months dried food and kicks it out twice a day - would something like that help?  it sounds like your cats were pretty independent before, I'm sure they would cope.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 29, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm on my hols at the moment, and my son phoned to say on of the cats is missing



come home safe, kitty



miss direct said:


> Why does everything seem so difficult at the moment?


----------



## miss direct (Apr 29, 2019)

Thank you. The cats in the garden, yes, but Sultan, I'm not sure. I'm pretty sure she was a pet before (and someone else abandoned her ) - because she's so clean and the vet is convinced she's been spayed. Last September we went away for a few days (this was before she officially lived with me) - she broke into the house, through a cracked open window and mosquito net, found the cat food, ripped it open, and was sitting there waiting when we came back.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 29, 2019)

miss direct said:


> she broke into the house, through a cracked open window and mosquito net, found the cat food, ripped it open, and was sitting there waiting when we came back.


----------



## Epona (Apr 30, 2019)

fucthest8 - I hope your cat turns up safe and sound - it must be more worrying due to the heart condition

miss direct - are there any online resources you can use to help find a catsitter for the time you are away?  Sounds as if she is very domesticated and wants to be indoors with food and water bowls, rather than fending for herself.  If you can't hook up with any local cat organisations, would it be possible to find a university student (I suggest that due to Istanbul having a large university and a lot of students!) who would like to earn a little cash for providing basic cat care duties while you are away?


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2019)

I will keep trying to find someone. I had someone lined up (a former student) but it fell through. 

Actually this morning, something occurred to me. I've spotted Sultan out and about in the neighbourhood several times. Once in someone else's front garden, luxuriating as if she belongs there. Also around the corner, eating food (someone puts it out on the pavement). She also once snuck into the upstairs neighbour's flat and slept in the corner there all night (he was most apologetic!)

Every morning, she wants to go out straight away, and disappears for quite a while. Is it possible that she's going elsewhere to eat? If only I had a camera to follow her. If I knew that she'd be able to get food and drink I wouldn't feel so bad about leaving her here. There's no worry about the cold as the summer has pretty much arrived here - hot every day now - and I have three cat houses in the garden in case it does rain.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2019)

Would it be awful to just try not letting her in for a while, so she gets used to it? 
(While typing this, she's leapt up into the window, howling to come in...)


----------



## miss direct (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## clicker (Apr 30, 2019)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Manter (Apr 30, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Girls out in the communal stairway:


That looks exactly like where I used to live right down to the door colour


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

Manter said:


> That looks exactly like where I used to live right down to the door colour


----------



## Cloo (Apr 30, 2019)

Vastra sez: MAOW!

She had a funny time when I got in from work, sitting by the window variously staring and miaowing...


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

I've never had a cat before that constantly sleeps in such flamboyant positions!


----------



## BigTom (May 1, 2019)

Karl seems to have some kind of swelling by his right eye - it took me a while to be sure but his eyes are different shapes. He's not showing any signs of pain or distress, I've stroked him on that side of the head and seen him rubbing it against things in a normal way so it's obviously not painful to touch, I'm wondering if he's been stung or bitten and whether I should take him to the vet? Leave it a few days to see what happens? I'm pretty skint at the moment so I'd rather not go to the vet if it's not necessary. I know it's impossible to say from looking at photos over the internet but if anyone has any thoughts I'd be grateful

In the first photo it's not too clear, the second one is at an angle that makes it look *really* bad, but it's definitely not that bad - it was that photo that convinced me there was actually some kind of swelling going on, from directly in front it's only the eye shape that seems really distinct.


----------



## trabuquera (May 1, 2019)

Most probably a sting, bite or scratch then - as long as he's letting you touch him, and eating/drinking/sleeping/pooping normally, then I wouldn't pay up for a vet visit until I'd left it a few days to see if the swelling goes down. If it doesn't, then yes, to the vet, to rule out something like a cyst (or worse, a tumour or something)... but it is far far more likely to be a wasp or bee sting I think. Time of year for it as well.


----------



## Epona (May 1, 2019)

I would take him to the vet in case it is an abscess - that could potentially turn nasty if untreated.

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## BigTom (May 1, 2019)

Thanks both, I'll see what happens tomorrow and take him to the vet on friday if it doesn't go down (or earlier if he starts showing signs of pain).


----------



## TopCat (May 1, 2019)

After 15 years together Bobby Cat is trying to make human sounds. Specifically responding to "good morning".


----------



## TopCat (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 169491 View attachment 169492
> 
> I've never had a cat before that constantly sleeps in such flamboyant positions!


Does cat go out?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Does cat go out?


Of course he does. He roams the full length of the block's balconies at his leisure.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

And here he is outside


----------



## TopCat (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> Of course he does. He roams the full length of the block's balconies at his leisure.


Cool.


----------



## TopCat (May 1, 2019)

Bonny cat mate.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> And here he is outside
> 
> View attachment 169532




Ah he is very cute


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 1, 2019)

editor said:


> And here he is outside
> 
> View attachment 169532


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 1, 2019)

Ollie as a baby.


----------



## BigTom (May 2, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Thanks both, I'll see what happens tomorrow and take him to the vet on friday if it doesn't go down (or earlier if he starts showing signs of pain).



Karl is looking better today, not been able to get a photo where you can see but his eyes are both the same shape  Not sure if the swelling has gone but he's still happy for me to stroke that side of his head so I think all is good and a sting or bite is what happened, I'll keep an eye on him and if it recurs I'll head to the vet just in case. I expect he was chasing a bee and has hopefully learnt not to do that again!


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 2, 2019)

Bob... Being a bit epic


----------



## trabuquera (May 2, 2019)

Backdrop makes Bob look like a Cat Messiah! I have seen His light!


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 2, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Backdrop makes Bob look like a Cat Messiah! I have seen His light!


Bow down to his greatness!


----------



## donkyboy (May 2, 2019)

Chloe doesn't mind the lights under the bed:


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 2, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe doesn't mind the lights under the bed:



Poor bloody cat will think it's on acid.


----------



## donkyboy (May 3, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Poor bloody cat will think it's on acid.





i am aware of any possible impact it may have so its not always on. never on flashing mode. mostly fade or single colour and always turned off when I go to bed as rogue likes to sleep under the bed.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Five was the final tally.


Two years old today! That flew by!

From those little bundles of fluffy joy^^^^

To this!













Gotta love 'em


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 4, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Two years old today! That flew by!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 4, 2019)

Epona said:


> fucthest8 - I hope your cat turns up safe and sound - it must be more worrying due to the heart condition



It is. He went missing for 8 days once, but that was before the heart condition. 
Still no sign. I get back today and then the search begins anew. I'm dreading it. My son has been calling for him every day, but I couldn't get him to canvas the neighbours (he's neuroatypical, talking to lots of people that he doesn't know well or at all would be too much)


----------



## fucthest8 (May 4, 2019)

miss direct said:


> I will keep trying to find someone. I had someone lined up (a former student) but it fell through.
> 
> Actually this morning, something occurred to me. I've spotted Sultan out and about in the neighbourhood several times. Once in someone else's front garden, luxuriating as if she belongs there. Also around the corner, eating food (someone puts it out on the pavement). She also once snuck into the upstairs neighbour's flat and slept in the corner there all night (he was most apologetic!)
> 
> Every morning, she wants to go out straight away, and disappears for quite a while. Is it possible that she's going elsewhere to eat? If only I had a camera to follow her. If I knew that she'd be able to get food and drink I wouldn't feel so bad about leaving her here. There's no worry about the cold as the summer has pretty much arrived here - hot every day now - and I have three cat houses in the garden in case it does rain.



Any luck yet? Fingers crossed for you that you figure out a plan.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Sasaferrato (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Sasaferrato (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Sasaferrato (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Sasaferrato (May 5, 2019)

His name was Bobo, a big gentle boy.


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2019)

"If eggs are all you've got in this cupboard, what the fuck am I doing up here?"


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2019)

stavros said:


> "If eggs are all you've got in this cupboard, what the fuck am I doing up here?"
> 
> View attachment 169955



Getting the eggs, clearly!  My lot love eggs


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 5, 2019)

Epona said:


> Getting the eggs, clearly!  My lot love eggs



We had one that loved eggs, he liked it whisked up.


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2019)

I am fairly convinced that with cats - you know that thing they do where they sit on a high up shelf and nudge stuff off the shelf with their paw and watch it fall?  - well that would seem to be instinctive nest-raiding behaviour to me - climb a tree, roll eggs out of nest onto the ground and go eat the contents.

It's ok for cats to eat chickens eggs - raw white by itself is indigestible, but raw whole egg is fine, or cooked egg.  My Ori boys go nuts when I cook scrambled eggs, because it was one of the many things offered as part of their weaning   I usually put a bit to the side for them before I season the rest of it - they don't get it until I have finished mine though, cos I don't want to encourage too much begging   (When Sonic was little, he once took a leap and landed in the middle of my plate of eggs on toast, that is how much he loves eggs)


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2019)

Epona said:


> I am fairly convinced that with cats - you know that thing they do where they sit on a high up shelf and nudge stuff off the shelf with their paw and watch it fall?  - well that would seem to be instinctive nest-raiding behaviour to me - climb a tree, roll eggs out of nest onto the ground and go eat the contents.



Bollocks, they're just fucking with us.


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 6, 2019)

Epona said:


> I am fairly convinced that with cats - you know that thing they do where they sit on a high up shelf and nudge stuff off the shelf with their paw and watch it fall? - well that would seem to be instinctive nest-raiding behaviour to me - climb a tree, roll eggs out of nest onto the ground and go eat the contents.






stavros said:


> Bollocks, they're just fucking with us.



been posted before, but


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 6, 2019)

This is my brother's new kitten, Maple. I'll get him to send me some more when she's awake.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 6, 2019)

LeytonCatLady said:


> This is my brother's new kitten, Maple. I'll get him to send me some more when she's awake.



Gorgeous


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 6, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Gorgeous


I'll hopefully be going up to the Midlands next month to see the family, so then I'll get to meet her for myself.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 8, 2019)

Red when I got back from the shops. As soon as I took that photo she went Edward scissor hands on milly and Charlie. Apparently its her bag.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2019)

I'm mulling over getting another kitten for Ziggy to play with. I'm figuring that getting a kitten might be better than a full grown cat as there's less chance of fighting but I can see that sometimes this still happen. I've never bought a cat so if I decide to get another moggy where's the best place to start looking? I suspect that the fact that we haven't got a garden may rules my flat out from some charity/animal welfare places?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2019)

Here#s a pic of Ziggy looking very cute


----------



## mx wcfc (May 9, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm mulling over getting another kitten for Ziggy to play with. I'm figuring that getting a kitten might be better than a full grown cat as there's less chance of fighting but I can see that sometimes this still happen.



Don't want to put you off, but we took in a rescue kitten, and our older cat was very hostile at first.  They still don't like each other and have some nasty squabbles.  Generally they have found  way of living together but they certainly don't play together.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm mulling over getting another kitten for Ziggy to play with. I'm figuring that getting a kitten might be better than a full grown cat as there's less chance of fighting but I can see that sometimes this still happen. I've never bought a cat so if I decide to get another moggy where's the best place to start looking? I suspect that the fact that we haven't got a garden may rules my flat out from some charity/animal welfare places?











seriously, it's hard to tell how it will go.   some cats just don't generally get on with other cats at all, with others it's going to depend on the individuals the same as it would with any two random humans.

there's a fair bit of advice out there on introducing new members of the feline family (e.g. this from blue cross) but sometimes the best you can hope for is the overlapping territory / polite co-existence.

getting a kitten and bringing them up as an indoor cat is going to be easier for all concerned than converting an outdoor cat.  some welfare organisations insist on garden access unless there's a good reason (health / FIV or something) why a particular cat should be indoor only.  there's usually a supply of 'free to good home' kittens out there.

i can't remember how you came in to ziggy's life - was he from a rescue place?


----------



## donkyboy (May 9, 2019)

Look at me daddy. Look!


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2019)

Missy came haring through the cat flap this evening, with what I initially thought was another sock in her mouth. When she didn't drop it I realised it was a very dead little bird. After wrestling it from her and shutting her in another room, I disposed of its carcass.

However, on going out the back door to put it in the compost, I saw that there was another, bigger bird lying, equally dead, on the patio just outside. I'm not sure if one was collateral damage for the other, or if she'd forgotten the bigger one or what.

She's now recuperating with some well deserved sleep.


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2019)

We have our annual trek to the vets tomorrow morning, first thing, so I've shut the back door and put out the litter tray. I can't risk her being out on one of her odysseys when we need to go.

I've also given a pep-talk to my wallet, which is sure to be hurt as we leave the vets after her check-up.


----------



## Me76 (May 10, 2019)

We've got the vet trip coming up soon, had to do the insurance renewal first though. 

Its been three years since we had them on the 18 May.  Insurance started on 21 May.   Each year, renewal fees have doubled the cost.  And each year so far I have cancelled and started again, because while they have no issues on notes, it's cheaper.  However, they need to not get ill in the first 10 days of a new policy.  Fingers crossed for 22 may - 3june.


----------



## Me76 (May 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Here#s a pic of Ziggy looking very cute
> 
> View attachment 170367


I really wish I could like this twice.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 11, 2019)

Gizmo.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 11, 2019)

Marbles.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 11, 2019)

A young Gizmo.


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2019)

The vet trip went well, with Missy being complemented on her physique, described as athletic and probably very quick. She's never that scared by it all really either, either being in the surgery or the half-mile hike with me carrying her in the cage. Even the sight of another cat in the waiting room didn't seem to phase her.

However, having locked her door out last night we spent the hour before departing this morning with her wailing pathetically to be let out. I pointed out that she had a litter tray, but I think she just wanted to go out on patrol.


----------



## donkyboy (May 11, 2019)

tried a bit of time lapse with the girls:


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 11, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Red when I got back from the shops. As soon as I took that photo she went Edward scissor hands on milly and Charlie. Apparently its her bag. View attachment 170319 View attachment 170320




Red is really cute 
Millie and Charlie are obviously fascinated with Red


----------



## High Voltage (May 11, 2019)

If I did a time lapse of the two boys eating a bowl of food like that, it would basically be three separate scenes :-

1 Casper eating
2 Clive eating too fast
3 Clive being sick


----------



## High Voltage (May 11, 2019)

There is a mouse downstairs

There are 3 cats downstairs

There is a humane trap baited with cheese in a safe location for the mouse. I hope it has the common sense to go for the cheese unlike its counterpart this morning

RiP Counterpart


----------



## High Voltage (May 11, 2019)

Oo! One cat is now upstairs

Go mouse!


----------



## High Voltage (May 11, 2019)

I am not hopeful!


----------



## starfish (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 11, 2019)

starfish said:


> View attachment 170673



Great tail


----------



## Me76 (May 11, 2019)

starfish said:


> View attachment 170673


Want to like this one twice


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 11, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Want to like this one twice



once for the kitteh and once for the tail...


----------



## trabuquera (May 11, 2019)

once for the kitteh, once for the tail, once for the couch & once more for the lovely photo. It's a study in texture is that.


----------



## High Voltage (May 12, 2019)

Well against all odds the mouse managed to get to the humane trap and was rehoused this morning


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2019)

Molly this morning in usual place
sun gave enough light to pic up the paw and fluffy detail for a change


----------



## Sea Star (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 12, 2019)

Sea Star said:


>



did someone do too much catnip last night?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 12, 2019)

Maple with my mum. Can't believe how tiny this kitten is! I'm looking forward to seeing her in June.


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2019)

This is unbelievable: almost 48 hours without a post to the cat thread.

Let me rectify that:


----------



## Schmetterling (May 14, 2019)

Paging Epona 
It was you whose cat ended up on their head when you attempted to administer meds, wasn’t it?


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2019)

Schmetterling said:


> Paging Epona
> It was you whose cat ended up on their head when you attempted to administer meds, wasn’t it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 170989



Yes, my last attempt to pill Sonic did NOT go well -fortunately my vet suggested easypill squishy stuff which worked out better - at least until he got the rampant shits from the antibiotics (he is still on expensive gastro-intestinal prescription food following that, starting to wean him off it back onto his regular diet).

He has to go to the vet hospital in just a few hours for a CT scan- 2 courses of different antibiotics have failed to clear up his chronic nasal congestion/sneezing, and a culture grown over a few days from a nasal swab just showed large quantities of a bacteria that is usually up cats noses - so the bacterial load was most likely because of inflammation rather than the cause of any infection.  It also was killed by every antibiotic they exposed it to, so the fact he had 2 courses of antibiotics prior to the nasal swab/culture and they didn't clear it up, means something else is going on.

I just hope it is something that is easily treatable - he isn't massively ill, just very very snotty, and has been that way for a while.  We got insurance pre-approval for the scans and any further treatment, due to his age we will have to pay a small percentage of the bill on top of the excess, but the amount that PetPlan have shelled out in claims over the last couple of years for our ageing cats I really can't complain, they have been pretty awesome tbh.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 15, 2019)

So it's been over two weeks that Rollo has been missing. We've done everything we can: posters, flyers through 500 letterboxes in all the roads around us, contacted every vet and animal shelter in the area. Talked to loads of our neighbours. Not one sighting.

It's not knowing and the tiny glimmer of hope because he went missing for 8 days once that is, frankly, killing us. I feel so miserable. Guess I'm going throught the depression/acceptance phase; he's probably not coming back. Which means he's probably dead and I can only hope it was quick.

Bye mate. You were the best, most affectionate pet anyone could want for. I miss your chatter, I miss your weight on my chest, I even miss being woken up by you flexing your claws in the palm of my hand. MrsSt8 misses you even more, because you'd been her companion through so much. I'd give anything to get you back.


----------



## oryx (May 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry fucthest8. As someone whose cat went missing your post made me well up.

Epona I hope all goes well with Sonic and it's something that can be relatively easily resolved.


----------



## donkyboy (May 15, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> So it's been over two weeks that Rollo has been missing. We've done everything we can: posters, flyers through 500 letterboxes in all the roads around us, contacted every vet and animal shelter in the area. Talked to loads of our neighbours. Not one sighting.
> 
> It's not knowing and the tiny glimmer of hope because he went missing for 8 days once that is, frankly, killing us. I feel so miserable. Guess I'm going throught the depression/acceptance phase; he's probably not coming back. Which means he's probably dead and I can only hope it was quick.
> 
> ...



 was he micro chipped?


----------



## fucthest8 (May 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> was he micro chipped?



Yup.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Calamity1971 (May 15, 2019)

So sorry ((fucthest8)) hugs for Mrs fucthest8 too x
The optimist in me is still hoping for a good news post.


----------



## RoyReed (May 15, 2019)

(((fucthest8))) + (((Rollo)))


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 16, 2019)

I've just got a new phone, so I'm annoying the animals by taking more pictures of them.


----------



## petee (May 16, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> So it's been over two weeks that Rollo has been missing. We've done everything we can: posters, flyers through 500 letterboxes in all the roads around us, contacted every vet and animal shelter in the area. Talked to loads of our neighbours. Not one sighting.
> 
> It's not knowing and the tiny glimmer of hope because he went missing for 8 days once that is, frankly, killing us. I feel so miserable. Guess I'm going throught the depression/acceptance phase; he's probably not coming back. Which means he's probably dead and I can only hope it was quick.
> 
> ...



upvoted for the pretty kitty, of course.


----------



## stavros (May 16, 2019)

I think we might be about to hit the threshold where it becomes too hot to sit on a lap. Not yet, thankfully, as we've had two very good cuddles today in front of the telly.


----------



## Epona (May 17, 2019)

fucthest8 - sorry to hear about your missing kitty 

Well Sonic went to the vet on Wednesday morning for a CT scan and rhinoscopy (widget up the nose thing).  There were no visible masses which is good, lots of mucus/discharge (which is abnormal, but why he was there in the first place, so not unexpected), but also no immediate answers.  Some tissue biopsies from nasal passages, sinus cavity, and throat were taken and have been sent to the lab.  He was still out of it (although doing ok, just still unconscious and in the recovery room) at 6pm so was kept in overnight to be monitored while he came out of the anaesthetic.  He came home Thursday evening, he has eaten and had something to drink.  He's getting some bloody mucus from his nose, which we were told to expect.

It is now just a case of waiting for lab results.


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2019)

Dog’s not here. Cat can chill on lap.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 17, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> View attachment 171225
> 
> Dog’s not here. Cat can chill on lap.


Haven't seen you until now. You look sound


----------



## fucthest8 (May 17, 2019)

Epona said:


> fucthest8 - sorry to hear about your missing kitty
> 
> Well Sonic went to the vet on Wednesday morning for a CT scan and rhinoscopy (widget up the nose thing).  There were no visible masses which is good, lots of mucus/discharge (which is abnormal, but why he was there in the first place, so not unexpected), but also no immediate answers.  Some tissue biopsies from nasal passages, sinus cavity, and throat were taken and have been sent to the lab.  He was still out of it (although doing ok, just still unconscious and in the recovery room) at 6pm so was kept in overnight to be monitored while he came out of the anaesthetic.  He came home Thursday evening, he has eaten and had something to drink.  He's getting some bloody mucus from his nose, which we were told to expect.
> 
> It is now just a case of waiting for lab results.



Thanks Epona (and everyone else). Sorry to hear Sonic is still going through it, still, good to see you're getting the most out of your pet insurance, IYSWIM i.e. good to see an insurer getting rinsed, not the reasons for it.



Spymaster said:


> View attachment 171225
> 
> Dog’s not here. Cat can chill on lap.



Great pic


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 17, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> View attachment 171225
> 
> Dog’s not here. Cat can chill on lap.



Lovely cat 
You look really chilled out there Spymaster


----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2019)

Rogue and Chloe doing the demonic boss level final stage pose. you aint winning this game.






But then chilln


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue and Chloe doing the demonic boss level final stage pose. you aint winning this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black cat is awesome. Love the white paw!


----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Black cat is awesome. Love the white paw!



they are both grey cats


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 17, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> they are both grey cats


Is the one on the right as grumpy as he(?) looks?


----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Is the one on the right as grumpy as he(?) looks?



no. she just tends to looks grumpy in pics but is a gentle giant. chloe is always the first to meet and greet anyone who enters the flat. the the other two hide then come out after 10/15 minutes when they feel safe.


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Lovely cat


That's Cookie. She's not ours. She sneaks in for cuddles (or maybe it's my smoked salmon   ) whilst Mrs Spy walks the dog.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 17, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> That's Cookie. She's not ours. She sneaks in for cuddles (or maybe it's my smoked salmon   ) whilst Mrs Spy walks the dog.



Oh..and I thought Mrs Spy took the photo 

You must have a very long arm or a very flexible foot


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2019)

Nah, it's a selfie


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Thanks Epona (and everyone else). Sorry to hear Sonic is still going through it, still, good to see you're getting the most out of your pet insurance, IYSWIM i.e. good to see an insurer getting rinsed, not the reasons for it.



I do indeed know what you mean - I would rather not have had to make any claims, but we're currently up to £9,000 of claims over the last 2 years for 2 cats - glad that I took out the insurance.

(Feel I should add before anyone makes any inference from that, most of those vet bills were for the moggy!)


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2019)

I forgot to say that Sonic is one of those cats that has an "OMG" effect on people when they first meet him - I have yet to meet a vet or vet nurse who hasn't opened up his carrier in the consultation room, seen him walk out of the carrier, and say "OMG he is so beautiful!"  He has a narrow pointy little face which makes his dark green eyes seem absolutely massive, and he has a slim panther-like athletic build.

The vet at the hospital did not disappoint, she was talking to us as we let him out of the carrier onto the table in the consultation room, then we paused for the OMG moment from the vet    He is also the sweetest cat, which just adds to the charm   I just mention this because I like it when someone else thinks one of my cats is really beautiful or has a really nice character or something.


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2019)

So the other night whilst brushing my teeth before bed I heard a slurping sound, knew Molly was upstairs but wondered what she was slurping, finished brushing teeth and headed to bedroom where i'd left my water at the top of the stairs!!  


She just kept on slurping even after spotting me!


----------



## purenarcotic (May 18, 2019)

If I fits, I sits.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 18, 2019)

Epona said:


> I forgot to say that Sonic is one of those cats that has an "OMG" effect on people when they first meet him - I have yet to meet a vet or vet nurse who hasn't opened up his carrier in the consultation room, seen him walk out of the carrier, and say "OMG he is so beautiful!"  He has a narrow pointy little face which makes his dark green eyes seem absolutely massive, and he has a slim panther-like athletic build.
> 
> The vet at the hospital did not disappoint, she was talking to us as we let him out of the carrier onto the table in the consultation room, then we paused for the OMG moment from the vet    He is also the sweetest cat, which just adds to the charm   I just mention this because I like it when someone else thinks one of my cats is really beautiful or has a really nice character or something.



I'd love to see pics of your cats Epona


----------



## donkyboy (May 18, 2019)

ddraig said:


> So the other night whilst brushing my teeth before bed I heard a slurping sound, knew Molly was upstairs but wondered what she was slurping, finished brushing teeth and headed to bedroom where i'd left my water at the top of the stairs!!
> 
> View attachment 171420
> She just kept on slurping even after spotting me!



I've got a drink out of mug cat myself. Bella likes to drink my water. I let her quench her thirst and then get up and get another one for myself.


----------



## Griff (May 19, 2019)

Just ordered up a portrait of Katboy in an admiral's uniform from these people:
Crown And Paw | World Leading Renaissance Pet Art


----------



## stavros (May 19, 2019)

Just chillin':


----------



## Me76 (May 19, 2019)

He'd fallen asleep after me rubbing his belly.  

And for evenness, Ozzie looking majestic


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 19, 2019)

Just a picture I like. I dont  have my own cat yet.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 19, 2019)

Lupa said:


> View attachment 171541
> 
> Just a picture I like. I dont  have my own cat yet.



You mean cats of course.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 19, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> You mean cats of course.



My neighbours cat calls in sometimes for a tin of tuna or some smoked haddock. 
I would like a few... if I could manage them all.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 19, 2019)

You just put a bit more food down really. I'm so glad we got two as kittens. They definitely keep each other company. Even if Odin is a bit of dick to Katniss sometimes.


----------



## stavros (May 20, 2019)

Lupa said:


> I'm not owned by a cat yet.



Corrected for you.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2019)

Well, fuck my old boots, he's been found    

Mile away, on the other side of the main road we didn't think he'd cross, couple brought him in to one of the local vets because he'd been hanging around theirs for the last couple of days. Vet already had a poster from us  and he's so distinctive they were sure it was him, but then the chip confirmed it. I am fucking made up, obvs. 3 weeks and 3 days, new record. Which I'd be happy for him not beat.  




E2A he's skin and bone, his coat is a total state and he's got a few nasty scabs, but he's basically ok.
Guess we can dispense with his heart meds then


----------



## KatyF (May 22, 2019)

Oh my fucthest8 what fabulous news! So pleased for you!


----------



## May Kasahara (May 22, 2019)

Joy joy fucthest8, made up for you


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 22, 2019)

Great news fucthest8 
Delighted for you


----------



## pogofish (May 22, 2019)

Excellent news..!


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2019)

Splendid news fucthest8


----------



## High Voltage (May 22, 2019)

That's another young cat that needs sitting down and giving a good talking to fucthest8


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 22, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Well, fuck my old boots, he's been found
> 
> Mile away, on the other side of the main road we didn't think he'd cross, couple brought him in to one of the local vets because he'd been hanging around theirs for the last couple of days. Vet already had a poster from us  and he's so distinctive they were sure it was him, but then the chip confirmed it. I am fucking made up, obvs. 3 weeks and 3 days, new record. Which I'd be happy for him not beat.
> 
> ...


Excellent news!


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 22, 2019)

I'm over the moon. Fantastic news fucthest8   . Naughty kitty x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2019)

: purr :


----------



## donkyboy (May 22, 2019)

Awesome news


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2019)

Cheers everyone. We just dropped round to deliver some thank you stuff to the people who brought him into the vets. They were, of course, fucking lovely. Treated themselves to a drink after taking him to the vets to celebrate having done a good thing  

He's so fucking skinny. If you look down on him from above, his "waist" i.e. in front of his hips, is no more than 1.5 inches across. And he's a pretty big cat, lengthwise 

He keeps eating small amounts, then sleeping. Makes sense


----------



## Callie (May 22, 2019)

I bet he's really purry too. So happy for you!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2019)

Callie said:


> I bet he's really purry too. So happy for you!



So purry. Back where he belongs.


----------



## ddraig (May 22, 2019)

YAY!  great news fucthest8  well happy for you and kitty!


----------



## oryx (May 22, 2019)

What fantastic news!


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 22, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Well, fuck my old boots, he's been found
> 
> Mile away, on the other side of the main road we didn't think he'd cross, couple brought him in to one of the local vets because he'd been hanging around theirs for the last couple of days. Vet already had a poster from us  and he's so distinctive they were sure it was him, but then the chip confirmed it. I am fucking made up, obvs. 3 weeks and 3 days, new record. Which I'd be happy for him not beat.


One of mine went missing for a week, and I was devastated, but the joy when he came home!

I'm faced with a dilemma right now, but from the other side of the tracks. I catch feral cats and take them to the vets to get them spayed/neutered, and a ginger tom has been hanging around the house for the last week, with a very large pair of balls still attached, so he's obviously feral, right... Well apparently not. he's curled up on the settee beside me right now, and he's one of the friendliest cats I've ever met, so he must belong to someone, and, going off how friendly he is, I'm sure they'll be missing him like mad. I've taken photos and sent them to the TNR people, and I've put an advert in the local shop, and I'm hoping to reunite him with his people... but... his people shouldn't be letting him out with his balls still attached. There's a feral cat problem locally, and I've volunteered to catch these cats, take them to the vets and have them spayed/neutered, which I fully intend to do with this guy in the coming days, but do I do it before the owners find him (assuming they do), or do I wait and lecture them about not getting him sorted, and hope they get him done? I'm swaying towards just taking him to the vet and fuck the consequences, because it's irresponsible of the owners to let him out with those things still attached, but I'm wondering how I'd feel if someone did this to my cat, bearing in mind the vets take a notch out of the ear of feral cats, so they can be recognised in the future, although my cats have already been done, because I'm not so inconsiderate.

This is the little fella. He's lovely.






Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2019)

birth control to ginger tom...


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 22, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> birth control to ginger tom...



But I think you're right. I'm probably just looking to see if I'm doing the right thing, because I've already convinced myself I'm taking him to be done.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> But I think you're right. I'm probably just looking to see if I'm doing the right thing, because I've already convinced myself I'm taking him to be done.



dunno really.

opinion is divided about the ethics of letting a kitty who some hoomans think they own in to your place.  

have you had him scanned for a chip yet?

unless a 'stray' turned up with a medical emergency, i'd be inclined to give it a couple of weeks before getting them to a vet for anything (other than the scanning thing)


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 22, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno really.
> 
> opinion is divided about the ethics of letting a kitty who some hoomans think they own in to your place.
> 
> ...


Chips aren't really a thing here, and if the 'owners' couldn't be bothered to get his nuts removed, I'm certain he won't be chipped.


----------



## trabuquera (May 22, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> So purry. Back where he belongs.
> 
> View attachment 171812



Aww look at his poor bony shanks, soooo glad he's back with you all fucthest8 . Small and frequent meals and lots of cuddles and warmth and he'll feed back up a treat before long. Hope it'll make him less likely to stray in future too  without becoming a complete stay-at-home sofa blorp whale either. Top work those lovely people who took him to the vet and to you for all the active searching!


----------



## pogofish (May 23, 2019)

A random alley cat, in the failing light earlier tonight - regarding me from a safe distance:


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> opinion is divided about the ethics of letting a kitty who some hoomans think they own in to your place.


I don't really have a choice in the matter. The windows are open here all day, to let our 10 come and go as they please. The windows are closed at night, and anyone still in is in for the night. Likewise, anyone out is out until breakfast, Theon (that's going to be his name if he ends up staying, because he'll be having his tackle removed ) was evicted earlier, but I'm sure he'll be here in the morning.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 23, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Aww look at his poor bony shanks, soooo glad he's back with you all fucthest8 . Small and frequent meals and lots of cuddles and warmth and he'll feed back up a treat before long. Hope it'll make him less likely to stray in future too  without becoming a complete stay-at-home sofa blorp whale either. Top work those lovely people who took him to the vet and to you for all the active searching!



So bony 
He woke me up at 4 to be fed. Then 5.30. Then 6.15

Also, sneezed on my face 3 times in the night.

I don't care 

Also, LOL at sofa blorp whale. That's me that is


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2019)

fucthest8 - over the moon for you and your lovely cat - looks really pleased to be back at home with you, and I know you must be made up 

I learned as a result of Radar's post-op anorexia/feeding tube stuff that unless there are kidney issues it is pretty much ok to feed an emaciated cat whenever it wants food - when Radar decided he was going to eat again, dinner at 2am and 3am and 3:30am and 4am were not unusual  (he is now a spoilt brat as a result though!)


----------



## fucthest8 (May 23, 2019)

Epona said:


> fucthest8 - over the moon for you and your lovely cat - looks really pleased to be back at home with you, and I know you must be made up
> 
> I learned as a result of Radar's post-op anorexia/feeding tube stuff that unless there are kidney issues it is pretty much ok to feed an emaciated cat whenever it wants food - when Radar decided he was going to eat again, dinner at 2am and 3am and 3:30am and 4am were not unusual  (he is now a spoilt brat as a result though!)



Thanks lovely  I most certainly am!

That's good to know, thanks. I figured I'd let him lead, his stomach is likely the size of a walnut, although the people that took him in had fed him a bit, so at least we weren't starting totally from scratch. He already was a bit of a spoilt brat, so no harm there.

Also, giant stinky poo this morning, as normal


----------



## Cloo (May 23, 2019)

Relaxedocatifloppification


----------



## pogofish (May 23, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Also, sneezed on my face 3 times in the night.



If the sneezing doesn't settle down in a day or two, you might want to get him checked by a vet as it can be a symptom of infection or a virus picked-up when fighting with other cats.


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2019)

Molly has been sneezing for about a week
Vets later


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2019)

We have made a cat friend who visits us now to be fed in the garden. I think it's a he but that's based on its face rather than any real useful information or features such as balls 



Hes very grubby and we spotted him bear a building site down the road. He's got loads of scars and bald patches around his neck area. I assume from fighting but maybe could have been a collar??

Unsure what to do next. One of our actual pet cats is furious about this interloper and chases him off. Not sure if we could take him in. A lady at work has said she would happily take him on but again unsure how to progress from feeding him in the garden to capture and relocation


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 24, 2019)

Since getting a puppy I find myself saying things like good cat. Which is silly really as Katniss doesn't actually care about my opinion.


----------



## trabuquera (May 24, 2019)

^ pwahahahaha that expression totally says "I believe you're talking to the dog. Don't use that sort of language with me".


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 24, 2019)

I'm also feeding OH parents cat. Her Mum likes us to go twice a day. Afternoon one is normally over an hour round trip. Which I guess would be OK, except she mostly ignored me on the second visit so it feels like a total wasted journey. Nice purrs this morning though.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 24, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm also feeding OH parents cat. Her Mum likes us to go twice a day. Afternoon one is normally over an hour round trip. Which I guess would be OK, except she mostly ignored me on the second visit so it feels like a total wasted journey. Nice purrs this morning though.
> 
> View attachment 172042


Same paint job as katniss. 
What happened to kitty's eye?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 24, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Same paint job as katniss.
> What happened to kitty's eye?



Yes! Much longer coat though. Glad I don't have to manage it. She got run over when she was young, which was pretty sad, but it's amazing how resilient cats can be.


----------



## oryx (May 24, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> paint job


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 24, 2019)

happy birthday, maru - 12 today


----------



## fucthest8 (May 25, 2019)

Just for some balance, here's Mitten; named by my daughter, don't judge me - me and Mrs St8 call her Tawny Mitaen (80s hair metal joke, that I only get because Mrs St8 explained who Tawny Kitaen was)


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Molly has been sneezing for about a week
> Vets later



Good luck!  I hope it is easily sorted.

Sonic has been sneezing and a veritable snot factory since December, he's had 2 lots of antibiotics, a culture from a nasal swab, a CT scan, and tissue biopsies from his nasal passages, sinus cavity, and throat which have been sent to the lab for testing - waiting on results of those now, we should hear on Monday.

It's terrible, I can hear him breathing when he is across the room from me, it's all snotty bubbling noises and snoring.  He is well enough in himself, no fever or other sign of illness.  Just trying to find out what is causing it, because it is making his breathing noisy (and he is snotting everywhere really badly) and we can't just leave it until it is interfering with his breathing more seriously.

It doesn't seem to be infectious because he has been sneezing all over Jakey and they have been grooming one another all the way through and Jakey is absolutely fine.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 25, 2019)

I've just left my precious pusscat at the vets 
She seemed out of sorts yesterday and in the early hours of the morning I found her (by her food and water bowls) lying in a pool of piss. Got her an appointment for lunchtime and by then she was listless, dehydrated and had a slow heart rate. She's a fairly old (though we don't know how old) timid and gentle cat so she's probably really scared but I'm sure they'll look after her but still: poor little puss 

They admitted her straight way and will call to update me.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 25, 2019)

Obligatory cat picture


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 25, 2019)

((puss cat)) x. Hope kitty has a speedy recovery.


----------



## izz (May 25, 2019)

poor little beauty, hope she's back with you soon ShiftyBagLady


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2019)

get well soon, poorly puss


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 25, 2019)

Aww she's lovely ShiftyBagLady 
Hope she's back to health soon.


----------



## trabuquera (May 25, 2019)

best wishes shifty and poorly auld pussycat


----------



## fucthest8 (May 25, 2019)

Fingers crossed for you and poorlypuss ShiftyBagLady


----------



## fucthest8 (May 25, 2019)

Lastly, for completeness, Little Miss, our sun worshipper, getting a much deserved ear rub after a hard day soaking up the rays


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 25, 2019)

Thanks  Vet rang and said that she's diabetic 
Now I feel bad for not noticing and for not taking her to the vet for a check up because the state she was in last night could have been avoided. In any case, vet said I can either inject her twice a day or put her to sleep so I'm going to have to learn how to inject cats but that's fine because I'll have plenty of practice. They'll keep her overnight at least, depending on how she recovers and whatever blood glucose monitoring they'll have to do.
Im feeling relieved it wasn't anything terminal and I'm wondering what kind of person puts their cat to sleep instead of giving them medication they need


----------



## StoneRoad (May 25, 2019)

Pleased to read that ShiftyBagLady - can you do anything with her diet to help the situation ?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 25, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Pleased to read that ShiftyBagLady - can you do anything with her diet to help the situation ?


I imagine so and I'm happy to switch it up and follow the recommendations they make. She's an indoor cat so must get less exercise than most cats so, yeah, I imagine diet is going to have to change. All eminently do-able


----------



## stavros (May 25, 2019)

The big lad who lives round the corner from me was as happy as ever to see me this morning. He's one of those lovely cats who is happy to go over on his back and have his very impressive tummy tickled endlessly. He flexes his claws a bit, but just in the air, and I can see his throat vibrating with pleasure.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 25, 2019)

Awr stavros my old cat Ziggy was like that. Massive, majestic, dumb as a post, soft as shite  He was awesome.


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2019)

Molly is fine apart from virus but apparently not too bad
Seems to have stopped sneezing today and eating more, also back to normal vocal self again


----------



## fucthest8 (May 26, 2019)

On the one hand, this seems cruel, on the other hand at least he was home. I'm heartbroken to say that Rollo just died. Keeled over whilst drinking some water, I scooped him up and he died right there, with me holding him. I've left him curled up on his favourite blanket. Mrst St8 is stil asleep, how the hell am I going to tell her? My lovely boy, after everything that's happened, couldn't we have had a bit longer?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 26, 2019)

Ah shit..that's very sad 
Gutted for you fucthest8 .
Poor Rollo. 
He made it back to ye to say his goodbyes.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 26, 2019)

I'm so sorry to read that.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 26, 2019)

That’s sad.


----------



## Me76 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2019)

So sorry to hear that fucthest8


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2019)

Oh no


----------



## abstract1 (May 26, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> On the one hand, this seems cruel, on the other hand at least he was home. I'm heartbroken to say that Rollo just died. Keeled over whilst drinking some water, I scooped him up and he died right there, with me holding him. I've left him curled up on his favourite blanket. Mrst St8 is stil asleep, how the hell am I going to tell her? My lovely boy, after everything that's happened, couldn't we have had a bit longer?



Oh no - I am so fucking sorry  big love to you and H X


----------



## fucthest8 (May 26, 2019)

Thanks all, again. Mrs St8 put it better than I could:

"We are so very sad to have to say goodbye to our beautiful boy, a "love sponge' for whom no amount of cuddles was ever enough.

I like to think his last weeks were spent having an awfully big adventure before he finally made his way back to us for a few days of love and cuddles and food and sleep in his own home with us, his family.

All cats are the best cats but he really was one in a million. He gave us so much love and we returned it back, always.

RIP our beautiful boy and thank you for being a part of our lives for the last decade. We will miss you so very much."


----------



## High Voltage (May 26, 2019)

So truly sorry to read this . . . at least he spent his final time at home with people who he loved and was loved by


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 26, 2019)

I don't really post here anymore but just wanted to share a pic of him from yesterday - back with us and being his usual soppy self ❤


----------



## StoneRoad (May 26, 2019)

So very sorry to read your news, as has already been said, at least he was home and knew he was loved.


----------



## Callie (May 26, 2019)

aww all the love to you both X


----------



## donkyboy (May 26, 2019)




----------



## KatyF (May 26, 2019)

So sorry to hear that. Some small comfort that he was back with you guys at the end.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 26, 2019)




----------



## oryx (May 26, 2019)

How very sad. So sorry to read that.


----------



## trabuquera (May 26, 2019)

Oh no..... Cat condolences on the loss of Rollo... lovely silly lad . Like everyone else, at least relieved that he spent his final days being loved and well cared for.


----------



## fishfinger (May 26, 2019)

RIP Rollo ((( fucthest8 )))


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Rip Rollo. 
((fucthest8)) ((secretsquirrel)) x


----------



## petee (May 26, 2019)

wow that's awful. so sorry fucthest8 .


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 26, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Thanks  Vet rang and said that she's diabetic
> Now I feel bad for not noticing and for not taking her to the vet for a check up because the state she was in last night could have been avoided. In any case, vet said I can either inject her twice a day or put her to sleep so I'm going to have to learn how to inject cats but that's fine because I'll have plenty of practice. They'll keep her overnight at least, depending on how she recovers and whatever blood glucose monitoring they'll have to do.
> Im feeling relieved it wasn't anything terminal and I'm wondering what kind of person puts their cat to sleep instead of giving them medication they need


Those who cannot afford it, sadly.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2019)

Lazy Sunday.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 26, 2019)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to read that fucthest8  Sounds like a special cat, I'm glad he came back to you guys at the end.


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Lazy Sunday.
> View attachment 172332



Beds are just the right size for cats:


----------



## Me76 (May 26, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Lazy Sunday.
> View attachment 172332


That cat is enjoying sleeping and showing it!


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 27, 2019)

Ginger and Loopy


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2019)

fucthest8 - I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.  I think your mrs has it right, he had a big adventure and came home to be with the ones he loved - at least you know how he ended, and that he went in the arms of someone he loved, at home, rather than never knowing.  My condolences.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 27, 2019)

Thanks Epona 

That's what we keep telling ourselves; at least we know the end of his story. Would have been horrible if he'd never come home, to have always been wondering.

And we should all be so lucky eh? If I could choose the manner of my own, it would be exactly like his: I eat, I have a wander round the garden, I drink, lights fade out in the arms of someone I love. Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## donkyboy (May 27, 2019)

Rogue in a box:


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2019)




----------



## chriswill (May 27, 2019)

She still hates everthing


----------



## May Kasahara (May 27, 2019)

Amazing markings chriswill


----------



## High Voltage (May 27, 2019)

I am sure Fifi would hate her

 


chriswill said:


> She still hates everthing


----------



## High Voltage (May 27, 2019)

Fifi hates everything. Except Mrs Voltz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 27, 2019)

Mr. Kippers has decided the banisters need more marking
 
 

Oh and that washing needs attacking


----------



## Epona (May 29, 2019)

chriswill said:


> She still hates everthing



She has incredibly pretty tortie markings on her face - she is just gorgeous


----------



## Epona (May 29, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers has decided the banisters need more marking
> View attachment 172479
> View attachment 172481
> 
> ...



I particularly love the first photo there - what a wonderful image of your handsome boy


----------



## Epona (May 29, 2019)

I hadn't heard back from the vet about Sonic's lab results so I phoned this morning - the vet dealing with his case is not in until tomorrow so she will call me then.  I am kind of pissed off that I won't know til then (they did offer to have a different vet phone me later today but I would rather talk to the specialist who is dealing with his case), but also kind of comforted in that I think they would have contacted me right away had anything urgent shown up.  But then the depressing little shit part of my brain says well maybe they discovered something untreatable and an extra day isn't going to make any difference.

It's just odd, my poor little love is producing more snot than a horse with a cold and has been doing so for 6 months now, with no apparent reason so far, no sign of actually being ill besides being really really snotty, and no diagnosis yet.  I just hope tomorrow the vet is able to say to me "ok we found the cause and we can treat it and it will all be ok".  I worry that it won't be so simple though.  The other cats are fine, so it can't possibly be something infectious - he's been sneezing all over Jakey daily for months now, and Jakey is fine.


----------



## chriswill (May 29, 2019)

Epona said:


> She has incredibly pretty tortie markings on her face - she is just gorgeous



People always say she’s very pretty. I just see teeth and claws tbh!


----------



## smmudge (May 29, 2019)

Just caught up, so sorry fucthest8 to hear about Rollo  he looked like the sweetest cat.

Fingers crossed for positive news Epona


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2019)

from teh tweeter 

one year ago today

 


today


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2019)

smmudge said:


> Fingers crossed for positive news Epona



Thanks!  Well we finally (delayed by the bank holiday weekend!) were able to hear about the lab results from the ENT vet - no bacterial infection, nothing viral or fungal, no cell abnormalities indicative of cancer at any stage.
That is I guess the good news.

That means it is almost certainly allergy related, and there isn't any really effective treatment other than to try to manage the symptoms, the vet is going to consult with colleagues and let me know tomorrow what she suggests going forward - looking as if we might be giving nose drops a try - I can't see that going down well with Sonic, he struggles and fusses like mad when I try to wipe snot off his face, he's a bit funny about his face being fiddled with.


----------



## chriswill (May 31, 2019)

Looking like butter wouldn't melt once again


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2019)

Of the multiple cats I meet on my regular walks, there's one who I only ever see when it's dark, and I can't work out why. We bumped into one another last night, and as usual he/she was very happy to see me.

In a separate episode, I finally managed to get one of my regular ones, the one who's built like a fucking breezeblock, to roll over and have his tummy tickled.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 31, 2019)

Missy is back but she's still looking quite unwell  She wasn't using the litter tray at the vets so at least I know she will be more comfortable here. I was stroking her last night (she came back yesterday afternoon) and I wasn't sure if she was sleeping and I suddenly got quite worried about her breathing. This may make me quite neurotic if it carries on...
I'm still getting used to injecting her. I practised once at the vets with saline and had no trouble but it's been more difficult at home and I only have two chances a day to get it right, I don't want to fuck it up... She has really long hair so it's hard to grab the scruff or to see when the needle is in. 
She also needs eye drops four times a day and antibiotics twice a day so it's all a bit high maintenance and stress roght now but she did come and sit out on the balcony and lazed about in the lounge for a while so I think she's happy.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 31, 2019)

Glad to hear she's back home ShiftyBagLady.


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2019)

I hadn't realised there were two Missys on this thread. I hope yours recovers.


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2019)

In times of high heat like today, there's only one course of action any sensible cat can take.

Sleep.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2019)

Deleted because my phone's a bit slow at uploading pictures. I'll get back to you.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 2, 2019)

Had to take her back to the vets again. They're going to keep her in for at least 48hrs, give her iv insulin and do some scans to see if she's got anything going on with her pancreas.
I'm so worried about her and I feel slightly pathetic about it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Had to take her back to the vets again. They're going to keep her in for at least 48hrs, give her iv insulin and do some scans to see if she's got anything going on with her pancreas.
> I'm so worried about her and I feel slightly pathetic about it





((((ShiftyBagLady and missy))))


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Had to take her back to the vets again. They're going to keep her in for at least 48hrs, give her iv insulin and do some scans to see if she's got anything going on with her pancreas.
> I'm so worried about her and I feel slightly pathetic about it



It is horrible when they are ill - she is in the best place to be looked after right now though, fingers crossed that they can get her sorted out and home to you soon. xx


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2019)

One of my cats, Jakey, does the daftest thing - he sees me and walks towards me purring then he puts his head on the floor and skids forward a bit rubbing his face along the ground before rolling over sideways and collapsing onto his back into a purring puddle of fur.  He does enjoy having his belly rubbed gently, there is no venus cat trap at work here!  This is adorable, when he is on the floor.

Now let's move this entire scenario a bit above floor level - when he is walking along the edge of the desk, it means I have to catch him if he starts lowering his head with an intention to roll over - and therefore OFF the fucking edge of the desk, and every time he goes on top of the bookcases I watch in horror (his co-ordination is somewhat poorer than the average cat due to birth anoxia - his poor mother had a terrible time and none of the litter were breathing when delivered by C-section, he was the only one that responded to CPR).


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2019)

This little gizmo only seems to get used when it gets hot:


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2019)

Molly has been using this basket recently, it was a gift thing and not meant to be a cat basket
She almost fits  sometimes tail is tucked in but more often than not it's like this


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2019)

and from above


----------



## Manter (Jun 2, 2019)

J has been away for 4 days. G-cat won’t let him out of his sight


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2019)

ddraig said:


> and not meant to be a cat basket


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 3, 2019)

On holiday in Turkey, this very friendly wee cat was at the beach.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 3, 2019)

Cyd is chilling


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 3, 2019)

Big news! We're next on the local rescue's waiting list for KITTENS    Pending home check, obviously, but fingers crossed.

They've got three litters in at the moment, all identical (black and tabby) so clearly there is a pair of toms going around knocking up all the neighbourhood cats. Also all three litters born to mums who are barely more than kittens themselves  The mum of the litter we're looking at is tiny.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 3, 2019)

I love Cyd's chill-on-the-stone technique, Molly's don't-give-a-toss tail dangling and Genghis's bond with his small hoomin. As for KITTENS... you know spamming this thread will be required.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 3, 2019)

Of course! I will be spamming everyone, everywhere, all the time  It'll be worse than when my kids were babies.


----------



## Manter (Jun 3, 2019)

Fat cat in the sunshine. 

I’ve told her that if she doesn’t stop snoring I’ll get kittens. She yawned


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 3, 2019)

Big Girl up in the cave


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2019)

Had Vincent to the vets today. He needs some teeth taking out so we're going back on Thursday.
The vet said they didn't look like they would be difficult to remove and it should cost between £200 and £250  Fuck sake


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 3, 2019)

((Vincent)) and your purse .
He doesnt look too arsed though .


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2019)

Shirl said:


> View attachment 173198
> 
> Had Vincent to the vets today. He needs some teeth taking out so we're going back on Thursday.
> The vet said they didn't look like they would be difficult to remove and it should cost between £200 and £250  Fuck sake



Let me know which vet that is, mine are on London rents and rates and the minimum for a dental is £450 (up to £600)


----------



## Shirl (Jun 4, 2019)

Epona, it's a West Yorkshire practice so train fare would probably make a visit around the same cost. Mind you, they do out of hours emergency appointments at no extra charge and that's 24 hours 365 days a year.


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2019)

They sound great - I hope Vincent's dental work goes well when you have it done, if the vet says they look like easy extractions that is really great news as dentals can mean a long time under anaesthetic - so a nice easy quick one is to be celebrated (obvs. *not* needing anything done is better, but in the grand scheme of things iykwim!)


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Big Girl up in the cave


Gorgeous kitty, and a nice interesting selection of shirts if I may say so!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 4, 2019)

Epona said:


> Gorgeous kitty, and a nice interesting selection of shirts if I may say so!



thanks for critiquing my wardrobe


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> thanks for critiquing my wardrobe



Welcome to the internets


----------



## Griff (Jun 4, 2019)

Think he likes his naval portrait.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> Will this do?
> 
> View attachment 151244


Its only taken me since last October fishfinger 
My printing skills need a bit of work to get it to fit the frame properly though .
Be better with photo paper.


----------



## petee (Jun 5, 2019)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/04/nyregion/cats-declawing-law-ban.html

_ALBANY — New York lawmakers on Tuesday passed a ban on cat declawing, putting the state on the cusp of being the first to outlaw the procedure._


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2019)

How to confuse a cat: as she rolls over on her back, wave one hand near her head and the other near her tummy. She can't decide which one to savage and fails on both.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 6, 2019)

You would think I didn't have comfy cushions


----------



## Shirl (Jun 7, 2019)

Vincent had 10 teeth out yesterday. He's taking it easy today.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 7, 2019)

Meet Bob. Bob has decided to live with my friend (no chip). Bob has bitten me and I'm now on the way to A&E for a jab up the arse and antibiotics. I love Bob


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Meet Bob. Bob has decided to live with my friend (no chip). Bob has bitten me and I'm now on the way to A&E for a jab up the arse and antibiotics. I love Bob
> View attachment 173529



Oh, do you really need all that for a cat bite? I've just been washing the cuts 

Or do you live somewhere where they have particularly nasty things?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 7, 2019)

I've never bothered before with deep scratches but everyone I've spoken to has been shitting me up with talk of sepsis etc. Never been bitten off a cat and my tetanus is out of date anyway.
Durham is having a crisis of no doctor! Got to go back at 7.30 to urgent care. 111 said I didn't need an appointment for urgent care but apparently you do. Ffs Bob, ya wee shite.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 7, 2019)

Cat and dog bites can be grim. I always make sure my tetanus is up date.
They don't jab you up the arse these days Calamity1971


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeah, I always thought cat bites weren't all that until someone I work with spent two weeks in hospital with serious infection/sepsis.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 7, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Yeah, I always thought cat bites weren't all that until someone I work with spent two weeks in hospital with serious infection/sepsis.


Yeh, doc said its because cats teeth are hollow. 500mg of co-amoxiclav, magnesium sulphate paste to draw out any nasties and a tetanus. In my arm Shirl but he did say he'd jab my arse if I preferred.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 7, 2019)

Shirl said:


> Vincent had 10 teeth out yesterday. He's taking it easy today.
> View attachment 173517


10!!  Poor Vincent.  Has he got special soft treats?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 7, 2019)

Me76 said:


> 10!!  Poor Vincent.  Has he got special soft treats?


No special soft treats, I'm a bad owner 
He's got minced beef with gravy and some fish from the chippy. 
He'll be back on biscuits and sachets tomorrow.
The vetenary nurse told me that her cat had no teeth but was only fed biscuits. She said he just somehow chucks them down his throat


----------



## Me76 (Jun 7, 2019)

Shirl said:


> No special soft treats, I'm a bad owner
> He's got minced beef with gravy and some fish from the chippy.
> He'll be back on biscuits and sachets tomorrow.
> The vetenary nurse told me that her cat had no teeth but was only fed biscuits. She said he just somehow chucks them down his throat


Minced beef and fish is totally treats and is as much as I would do.  You are not a bad owner at all


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 7, 2019)

Get well soon Vinny the Gum (it's gallows humour, sorry, poor cat.)


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 8, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Yeah, I always thought cat bites weren't all that until someone I work with spent two weeks in hospital with serious infection/sepsis.





Calamity1971 said:


> Yeh, doc said its because cats teeth are hollow. 500mg of co-amoxiclav, magnesium sulphate paste to draw out any nasties and a tetanus. In my arm Shirl but he did say he'd jab my arse if I preferred.



Well that's me learned then


----------



## Manter (Jun 8, 2019)

Wine? What is this? Will I like it?


----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2019)

There we were, me lying on my back in bed this morning, Missy lying on my chest, looking smug. I think I tried to scratch some part of my body, which seemingly provoked a slap in the face. Thankfully there were no claws used.


----------



## oryx (Jun 8, 2019)

stavros said:


> There we were, me lying on my back in bed this morning, Missy lying on my chest, looking smug. I think I tried to scratch some part of my body, which seemingly provoked a slap in the face. Thankfully there were no claws used.



I got a little slap on the cheek from Zoe today - thankfully also no claws.

In todays other cat and kitten news, Paddy has thrown a massive strop because he doesn't like his new (cheaper but still relatively expensive) biscuits. Howling, sitting on my keyboard, filthy looks. My OH is giving in and buying him some of the old ones tomorrow. (((our household budget)))


----------



## pogofish (Jun 10, 2019)

After carefully checking-out my tent and seeing all was to his satisfaction, the (rather smelly) campsite tomcat in Ullapool gave my car the once-over:







Before deciding that the back window was the correct place to settle down for a little snooze:






Until I sat in the front seat that is - when he decided to curl-up on my knees for a few minutes, enjoying a gentle stroke, before resuming his patrol..!


----------



## Manter (Jun 10, 2019)

Gorgeous cat


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 10, 2019)

Chloe looking like a big sleeping panther last night. She was hunched over my legs. Gave her over 30 minutes before I had to nudge her off due to her weight


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2019)

I think that cats coming in soaking wet increases the chances of instant lap occupation. Twice its happened today.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 10, 2019)

My cat has got gingivitis  Only 3 yrs old poor bugger, vet recommends cleaning his teeth under anaesthetic with the possibility he might need some teeth removed. Seems a bit drastic to me but his gums do look sore


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 10, 2019)

jannerboyuk said:


> My cat has got gingivitis  Only 3 yrs old poor bugger, vet recommends cleaning his teeth under anaesthetic with the possibility he might need some teeth removed. Seems a bit drastic to me but his gums do look sore





(((( kitty ))))

it is an occupational hazard for house-kitties, especially if their diet is mainly tinned food.  some varieties of cat biscuit can help, although some cats tend to hoover rather than chew.  a diet that includes free range mousies is best for cats' teeth (when i lived with mogs, hunter mog never had problems like this, dopey mog (he caught a mouse once but wanted to keep it as a pet) did...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 10, 2019)

My cats still at the vets  
Over the past week her red blood cells have been fluctuating and they think she my have autoimmune anaemia (which I have never heard of). This is also treatable but is complicated by the fact that she has diabetes and pancreatitis. The vet was suggestjng that her quality of life was to be considered now. The vets are going to talk amongst themselves and see if they're missing something and if they do advise euthanasia I will be able to bring her home to say good to ShiftyJunior and the house.
I feel really bad that she's been there this long so would enjoy having her home for a little while. I'm really not ready to let her go but it doesn't seem as though they can treat the crisis shes having now and the longer term outlook ain't so great either


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 11, 2019)

Really sorry to hear that ShiftyBagLady
Nice that if the outcome is not good news you will have the chance to bring her home for spoils, cuddles and a final goodbye. ((poorly kitty)) x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2019)

((((ShiftyBagLady and kitty ))))


----------



## pesh (Jun 11, 2019)

I've been told we're getting a new cat after festival season is mostly over. 
Very happy about this.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 11, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady  sorry to hear such sad news.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 11, 2019)

Charlie sat perched waiting for me to move, and then she'll be on my chair like a ninja.
It's a game we play every night.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 12, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Charlie sat perched waiting for me to move, and then she'll be on my chair like a ninja.
> It's a game we play every night.
> View attachment 173958



Charlie is so gorgeous!! 

 
Urban needs a heart emoji


----------



## smmudge (Jun 12, 2019)

(((ShiftyBagLady)))  x


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 12, 2019)

so sorry to read your sad news ShiftyBagLady


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 12, 2019)

Sorry to hear your news ShiftyBagLady there's nothing useful I can say, just hope you get to make the most of whatever time is left.


----------



## Manter (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m sorry ShiftyBagLady


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2019)

awww

Hero cat rescues his day-old kitten from fox attack  : Meow! Blog | Cats Protection


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 12, 2019)

Barbs 

Special cat


----------



## Manter (Jun 13, 2019)

Angel/Demon


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 13, 2019)

Demon photo looks like the cat is channeling Grumpy Cat


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 14, 2019)

She’s back again.

I was out of smoked salmon but it seems she’s also partial to a bit of keema and a bowl of water.


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2019)

I met what I think was a new local puddycat last night. Long haired and black, he/she was caught in a massive furry quandary. They were obviously interested in me, and I was making all the right moves to get them to come over for stroking, but they couldn't quite muster the bravery to get close enough. I obviously don't give off sufficiently strong feline-friendly vibes to some.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 14, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe looking like a big sleeping panther last night. She was hunched over my legs. Gave her over 30 minutes before I had to nudge her off due to her weight


My fave cat on here


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 14, 2019)

I just found little Arwen dead in the road. I'm devastated.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh my god! I'm so sorry


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh no! poor tiny thing. Very sorry Saul Goodman 


Also Spymaster no keema for cats please (that one is gorgeous so keep feeding it tho  - just not anything with garlic, onion or a lot of spice as they're not good for cats' guts)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2019)

((((Saul Goodman ))))


----------



## oryx (Jun 14, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I just found little Arwen dead in the road. I'm devastated.



Oh no, sorry to read that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 14, 2019)

Shit. So sorry to hear that Saul Goodman. Poor little Arwen x


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 14, 2019)

Sorry to hear about Arwen


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 14, 2019)

oh man


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh Saul Goodman how awful, I'm so sorry. Poor little one


----------



## Ming (Jun 14, 2019)

Sorry mate .


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 14, 2019)

I never thought I'd be so upset over a cat. She was an absolute darling. 
Whenever she brought 'presents' home, they were always still alive, she was so gentle. She even brought a live and undamaged dragon fly home for us.
Unfortunately, due to an eye infection as a kitten, she was mostly blind in one eye, which was probably what lead to her untimely demise.
She's going to be sorely missed.


----------



## petee (Jun 15, 2019)

...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 15, 2019)

Sorry to read that little Arwen has died


----------



## Poi E (Jun 15, 2019)

Sorry to read that, Saul. Gut wrenching when it happens.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry to read that Saul Goodman  She was a beautiful cat xx


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 15, 2019)

That's awful Saul Goodman  I'm so sorry.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 15, 2019)

Truly sorry to hear this Saul Goodman


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 15, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I just found little Arwen dead in the road. I'm devastated.



Sorry mate.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2019)

Look at his little paws!


----------



## Manter (Jun 15, 2019)

Sad to read that Saul Goodman hope you are ok


----------



## Me76 (Jun 15, 2019)

Poor Arwen and Saul.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 15, 2019)

Ozzie was sitting on my lap as I was knitting today.  As I was pulling the wool from the ball it kept getting caught on her nose and whiskers.  It would take her two shakes of the head to remove it with a very grumpy face.  She didn't move though. 

And I wasnt doing it on purpose towards the end at all.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 15, 2019)

Oh no so sorry Saul Goodman


----------



## Callie (Jun 15, 2019)

sorry shifty and Saul  poor kittens X


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 15, 2019)

Bella with a bow tie. She wasn't very pleased with it so had to take it off after a few minutes. my girls dont like anything around their necks


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2019)

Missy went rogue yesterday morning, playfully attacking me as I was getting changed. I now have four evenly-spaced red marks on my right bicep, and they're spaced quite widely, suggesting that claw extension was up to 11 at the time of impact.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm fucking livid. The gardeners who have charge of the colony of cats have not fed them wet food for about 6 weeks, and today when I checked on them their water was stagnant and the gravity feeder was empty. I've topped up the feeder and got them some fresh water. One looks very poorly (the most timid one and I can't get near)
and was crying at me . The other night one followed me home. Black face..
 
She disappeared again back down to gardens.
The night after 3 followed me home,  my two black cats were fine but red the headbanger wasn't best pleased and chased them back down the road.
Anyway, I've called cats protection and they are not happy because they told the gardeners they could have the cats as long as they continued giving them wet food and checking on their health.
Someone is going to meet me one evening this week to see for themselves in the hope of getting the cats out of there and signing them over to me and a friend.
Bastards


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 16, 2019)

Poor mogs 
Hope you manage to get them signed over to you.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 16, 2019)

that's pissed me right off!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> that's pissed me right off!


I'm raging and really upset. Couldn't find the poorly one today so I'm going back in an hour.
I overheard some posh woman telling her friends that the cats arent doing they're job killing the rabbits because someone is feeding them. That being me and one other woman. They're just expendable things to the gardeners. Fuckers .
Going to have a fight on my hands with them and I've got to go home to Liverpool for my mates funeral on Wednesday, so they better not fucking start.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 16, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm raging and really upset. Couldn't find the poorly one today so I'm going back in an hour.
> I overheard some posh woman telling her friends that the cats arent doing they're job killing the rabbits because someone is feeding them. That being me and one other woman. They're just expendable things to the gardeners. Fuckers .
> Going to have a fight on my hands with them and I've got to go home to Liverpool for my mates funeral on Wednesday, so they better not fucking start.




(((((Calamity1971 )))))


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 16, 2019)

Gutted for you Saul Goodman


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 16, 2019)

Mumbles274 said:


> Gutted for you Saul Goodman


I was hoping I'd made a mistake and it wasn't her, but it's finally sinking in that she's not coming home again.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## donkyboy (Jun 18, 2019)

everyone together in bed:


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Middle one has a very suspicious look about her


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 19, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> Middle one has a very suspicious look about her



Yes, that is a look that says "I'm going for the knackers in three...two...one..."


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 20, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> Middle one has a very suspicious look about her



Yes. Bella was fine until she spotted me making a move for the phone to take the photo. Shifted her body to the I'm watching you, buddy stance.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 20, 2019)

New type of cat identified.

Corsica cat fox officially recognised as new species

Can I have one please?


----------



## clicker (Jun 20, 2019)

Tinker is at a fairly loose end today.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 20, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> everyone together in bed:


We own you, hoomyn.


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2019)

Pretty much a year since I witnessed my first full-blooded cat fight, I saw another last night. Walking back from town, I started to hear this weird noise. As I got closer to it I realised that it was two cats tearing seven shades of shit out of one another. They seemed fairly ambivalent about me, lest they drop their guard against their enemy.

No holds/bites/claws barred stuff.


----------



## Manter (Jun 21, 2019)

Mine have spent *all* day asleep. Turned over a few times, but basically not moved. I suspect this means they will run from top to bottom of the house *all* night


----------



## Me76 (Jun 21, 2019)

We have annual vet appointment tomorrow.  I normally take them while OH prepares breakfast for when we get back.  I've hurt my back so I was thinking we needed to swap but he is reluctant..  After a bit of conversation it's because last time he went to the vets was to put our gorgeous Rowntree to sleep and he relates the vets to that.

It hadn't occurred to me that he hasn't been to the vets since then.  I've been the one who did all the kitties vets things.  But I didn't realise it was because he was avoiding. 

Going to try and get him there to do healthy cat business.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 22, 2019)

Sad news about Arwen Saul - she looked as lovely as you describe.


----------



## stavros (Jun 22, 2019)

Missy went on one of her odysseys last night, where she's out for so long that I start to get all paranoid. Then I hear a gigantic thud as she lands on the bedroom floor through the open window and she appeared. She then proceeded to chase one her collection of socks around the lounge at great pace.

I genuinely have no idea what she does for so long outside, as nothing was brought in, and our suburban environment can't be the best for exploring. My only guess is that she's found other windows to jump through and have a poke around other houses.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 22, 2019)

So didn't manage to get OH to vets this morning.  But both cats are now on a diet as they are too big.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 22, 2019)

Rogue and Chloe


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 23, 2019)

Prince Shafi


----------



## stavros (Jun 23, 2019)

One of the local cats seems to have taken residence just outside my back gate, and is desperate to come into my back yard. As he went to follow me in this morning I spotted Missy emerging from the cat flap and so quickly shut the gate. I could really do without her going psycho at a cat on her patch.

It's a shame, because he's lovely, and well up for a tummy tickle.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 23, 2019)

What an amazing photo Schmetterling  

Had a call from the cat rescue earlier, they're coming to home check us next weekend and then, all being well, we get to meet the kittens!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 24, 2019)

anyone with outdoor cats, Lidl will be selling some cat chairs in their stores. Looks good price:

Lidl is selling a chair for your cat and a dog bed with a sun shade this week


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> anyone with outdoor cats, Lidl will be selling some cat chairs in their stores. Looks good price:
> 
> Lidl is selling a chair for your cat and a dog bed with a sun shade this week



yes, but cats.

flow chart for decision -

did hooman get this for me to sleep on?

yes - ignore it 

no - sleep on it


----------



## smmudge (Jun 24, 2019)

Yeah maybe for dogs, but my cat won't sleep on that, unless there's a pile of laundry on it.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 24, 2019)

my girls would.  bella defo. possibly rogue. i have plenty of sleeping beds and stuff not for me.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 24, 2019)

rogue and chloe together  again


----------



## stavros (Jun 24, 2019)

A somewhat dirty patio is preferable.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jun 24, 2019)

I captured Floyd lolling about on the bbq shack roof tonight. He may look cute but he's been in pure killer mode recently, we probably don't have any birds left living in our garden now [emoji20]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motown_ben (Jun 24, 2019)

He then decided to follow us over the field walking the dog, we must look like a strange gang, the Mrs and I in evening lounging attire with an old snuffling Staffy and a flamboyant cat sprinting from Bush to tree to patch of long grass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2019)

Another tough day


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2019)

Leeloo's on a drip overnight at the vets. Kidneys. Not looking good.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Leeloo's on a drip overnight at the vets. Kidneys. Not looking good.



((((leeloo))))  ((((Orang Utan ))))


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 25, 2019)

Awww, sorry Orang Utan  xx


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2019)

She's much better now, but is staying in hospital for a couple of days. Must be horribly lonely for her, but am relieved she's still with us.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2019)

I spoke too soon, blood tests are back and her kidneys have failed. they said they could send her home for a couple of days tlc, but one of us thinks that would be cruel, so maybe she will just be put down tomorrow. I dunno. She must know she's on the way out. Would she be better off at home? My friend thinks that it could be cruel as she would think she was getting better. I'm not sure I agree though. Animals know when they're dying (or is that just sentimental folklore bullshit?)


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Leeloo's on a drip overnight at the vets. Kidneys. Not looking good.


 Leeeeloooo!


----------



## moose (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry, Orang Utan  
I'd take the vet's advice - if they don't think she's going to get better, and that her QoL isn't great, then I take the decision to have her euthanised sooner rather than later. If it won't do her any harm to go home, then you could do so, to prepare for the end. It's a horrible thing to have to decide when the time is right, and it can make you think about pet 'ownership' in a different way afterwards.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 25, 2019)

gut feeling is that being at home with familiar people and territory is going to be best, but not if it's just prolonging suffering

(((( leeloo and Orang Utan ))))


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2019)

poorly Leeloo:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2019)

In happier times:


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 25, 2019)

Aw, poor poorly Leeloo. It's hard to think of this mistress of the universe not being well. Honestly OU I'd go with the vet's opinion *unless* there are humans at home (of whatever age, including you...) who really feel the need to have her home for a final night or two to say their own goodbyes. I don't think it'd be 'cruel' to the cat because it would be giving her false hope - because honestly, cats don't hope for much anyway except maybe mice or a shag. But I don't think it would be 'cruel' to Leeloo to *not* take her home either. Really sorry about the situation, whatever decisions you all make.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 25, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> What an amazing photo Schmetterling
> 
> Had a call from the cat rescue earlier, they're coming to home check us next weekend and then, all being well, we get to meet the kittens!



Only just saw this. I can’t take the credit; my boyfriend took it.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry for your news (((Orang Utan))) and (((Leeloo)))


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 25, 2019)

So sorry Orang Utan. I really couldn't advise you either way. If they could guarantee she won't be in any pain then I would say bring her home. But I don't suppose they can. I'm waffling now, hugs to you and ((leeloo)) x


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 25, 2019)

Sad for you and leeloo Orang Utan


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 25, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've called cats protection and they are not happy because they told the gardeners they could have the cats as long as they continued giving them wet food and checking on their health.
> Someone is going to meet me one evening this week to see for themselves in the hope of getting the cats out of there and signing them over to me and a friend.
> Bastards


Update, cats protection called me back (different woman) and did a u turn on meeting me. Its out of their hands and spun me a load of bullshit.* She was absolutely horrible. I called the rspca and they have said the cats are in good condition because of me and I shouldn't feed them so if they are not in good condition they can help? They also said they are stowed off with cats and their hands are tied. Completely ignored my suspicions that one has cystitis . I also pointed out that there is another stray down there that looks unwell (not one of the colony) and its hair is falling out. They said long hair cats shed in summer? 
Anyhow, here is half hairy sylvester who is now hanging about my house on a night. 
 
*the number the horrible woman called me from is this.. 
Aristocats and Allsorts | Luxury Cat Hotel | Cattery
Its obviously just all about the money for some as her name is down as owner


----------



## Ming (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry Orang Utan


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 26, 2019)

Toby toes hasn't dropped by to say hello in a while!


----------



## petee (Jun 26, 2019)

(((leeloo)))


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 26, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Update, cats protection called me back (different woman) and did a u turn on meeting me. Its out of their hands and spun me a load of bullshit.* She was absolutely horrible. I called the rspca and they have said the cats are in good condition because of me and I shouldn't feed them so if they are not in good condition they can help? They also said they are stowed off with cats and their hands are tied. Completely ignored my suspicions that one has cystitis . I also pointed out that there is another stray down there that looks unwell (not one of the colony) and its hair is falling out. They said long hair cats shed in summer?
> Anyhow, here is half hairy sylvester who is now hanging about my house on a night.
> View attachment 175360
> *the number the horrible woman called me from is this..
> ...



RSPCA...ROYAL SOCIETY FOR THE *PROMOTION* OF CRUELTY TO ANIMALS.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 26, 2019)

Poor Leelo.   And OU.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 26, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes hasn't dropped by to say hello in a while!
> 
> View attachment 175366




Oh...lol...tobytoes is so nonchalant.
"I'm too sexy for my step"...


----------



## Numbers (Jun 26, 2019)

Say hello to Dennis Brown, came our way at the weekend unplanned, 12 weeks old, got the all clear health wise by the vet y/day.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 26, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Say hello to Dennis Brown, came our way at the weekend unplanned, 12 weeks old, got the all clear health wise by the vet y/day.



Gorgeous colouring


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 26, 2019)

Tobytoes! Great to see him, the nonchalant little poser.
Dennis Brown is perfect in every way, including his brilliant name. I bet he can hear all the way to China* with those ears!
(*assuming you don't live in China Numbers)


----------



## Numbers (Jun 26, 2019)

we don't.  

We called him Dennis Brown because when driving back having collected him early Sunday morning we were listening to Conscious radio and a Dennis Brown track come on, looked at the little fella and the sun really shone his brownness through.

He's lovely.






And really really tiny


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 26, 2019)

Mini-panther! He's a beaut


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Aw, poor poorly Leeloo. It's hard to think of this mistress of the universe not being well. Honestly OU I'd go with the vet's opinion *unless* there are humans at home (of whatever age, including you...) who really feel the need to have her home for a final night or two to say their own goodbyes. I don't think it'd be 'cruel' to the cat because it would be giving her false hope - because honestly, cats don't hope for much anyway except maybe mice or a shag. But I don't think it would be 'cruel' to Leeloo to *not* take her home either. Really sorry about the situation, whatever decisions you all make.


She's coming home on a subcutaneous drip this evening and someone will come round on Friday to put her to sleep.


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 27, 2019)

((( Orang Utan ))) ((( Leeloo )))


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 27, 2019)

OU I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 27, 2019)

(((Orang Utan and Leeloo)))


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 27, 2019)

((((OU))))


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 27, 2019)

((OU)) x


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2019)

Goodbye Leeloo, you magnificent beast
 
I think she looks like a dictator in that photo. She was.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 27, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Goodbye Leeloo, you magnificent beast
> View attachment 175521
> I think she looks like a dictator in that photo. She was.



Gorgeous, and so sorry.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 27, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Goodbye Leeloo, you magnificent beast
> View attachment 175521
> I think she looks like a dictator in that photo. She was.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 27, 2019)

((OU))  RIP leeloo x


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## donkyboy (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 27, 2019)

So sorry Orang Utan, she was beautiful and clearly well loved. Journey on, imperious cat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2019)

Positively regal


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 27, 2019)

RIP, lovely luscious Leeloo.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2019)

She's been buried in the garden of her home _ she went to live with my friend A when I went on my travels and she has a four year old daughter who has known Leeloo all her life. She and her mum had a little funeral for her to say goodbye.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2019)

Afterwards, she did a painting of Leeloo getting lots of hugs:
 
Sorry for spamming the thread with lots of photos but ain't that beautiful?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 27, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Afterwards, she did a painting of Leeloo getting lots of hugs:
> View attachment 175545
> Sorry for spamming the thread with lots of photos but ain't that beautiful?




Ah...God  that's so nice..sad but lovely


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2019)

Any amateur cat psychologists in here? Our Sylvester has suddenly taken to taking a shit on the floor. He’s 15 and throughout his life he’d always shat outside, the only exceptions being when he had a doggy tummy or as revenge for us going on holiday.

I know when they become ancient they don’t want to go outside much, but he uses the litter tray only sporadically, and seems to prefer the floor, and on any room in the house. He has a kind of feline IBS but not permanently by any means. His brother dying a few months ago has undoubtedly affected him a bit and made him very clingy, but I don’t buy he’d still be shitting on the floor because of it, if he did at all.

We all know cats won’t be disciplined like one can with a dog, and other than shouting at him whenever I catch him curling one out, I cannot think of anything else to show our displeasure. Any tips on how to encourage him to use the tray only? I change and clean it constantly so it’s not that...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 27, 2019)

Maybe get him a completely new litter tray? Maybe he still smells his brother's scent around the house or in the old tray?


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Maybe get him a completely new litter tray? Maybe he still smells his brother's scent around the house or in the old tray?


We bought him last month a bigger one, complete with lid. The bastard won’t use it at all, with or without lid.

His brother was an outside shitter as well. But you could be onto something with the scent bit around the house, as I guess he must keep smelling Simba and be reminded of him.


----------



## Chz (Jun 28, 2019)

For Orang, and all the others...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 28, 2019)

Cartoon face down at the colony appeared for head bumps and a stroke.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2019)

Stunning cat Orang Utan, sorry for your loss.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 28, 2019)

Quick question. Stan is really panting in this heat. He has water out in a bowl indoors and a bowl outside he likes to drink from. I don't think I've ever seen a cat pant. Is it normal?


----------



## Chz (Jun 28, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Quick question. Stan is really panting in this heat. He has water out in a bowl indoors and a bowl outside he likes to drink from. I don't think I've ever seen a cat pant. Is it normal?


Only if they're feeling quite hot, or they've been really exerting themselves. If they're panting without exercise in this fairly mild weather, I'd perhaps worry a bit. Remember housecats are desert animals.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 28, 2019)

Chz said:


> Only if they're feeling quite hot, or they've been really exerting themselves. If they're panting without exercise in this fairly mild weather, I'd perhaps worry a bit. Remember housecats are desert animals.



Does a vigorous cleaning session count as exertion? That's all he's doing.


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2019)

editor said:


> Another tough day
> 
> View attachment 175269



Tell me about it.


----------



## Epona (Jun 29, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, but cats.
> 
> flow chart for decision -
> 
> ...



Indeed, I have an entire fucking 2 bed flat full of soft surfaces and potential cat beds.  I bring in a cardboard box and the fuckers fight over who gets to sit in it.


----------



## Epona (Jun 29, 2019)

Orang Utan - so sorry to hear about Leeloo, I think you have been posting about her at least as long as I have had cats myself.  Bless both of you. xx


----------



## colacubes (Jun 29, 2019)

I just found exactly 1.5 dead mice when I went out to water the garden


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 29, 2019)

Milly has found a shady bit of garden.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 29, 2019)

Molly sure is a beauty!


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2019)

I made my dinner between the two football matches today, to eat after the second one (5:30pm kick-offs are shit). This made young Missy expectant as I was preparing it that she'd get something, as is the norm when I serve dinner. I had to briefly shut her in the lounge so that my ankles remained intact.


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2019)

Fortunately, the rest of the day was less stressful.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 29, 2019)

stavros said:


> Fortunately, the rest of the day was less stressful.
> 
> View attachment 175791


When you look close at that belly it's like another cat's face.  Your cat has cat jebus in the belly.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 30, 2019)

Bella jumping onto the bed for her customery nightly cuddle:


----------



## colacubes (Jun 30, 2019)

Dreaming about killing more mice no doubt given the way his paws are going even though he’s sparko <3


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 30, 2019)

So, homecheck was successful and in about 6 weeks' time we get to pick two of these little beasties:



Mr K is furious because they're quite long haired kittens and his only stipulations after living with Beaker and her nightmare hair for so long were "not white cats, and not long haired cats". But hey, we'll live. Different coats have different properties anyway - Beaker wasn't even a proper long haired cat, she just had a super fluffy under layer like a Turkish Van that shed and clung to EVERYTHING. I'm sure these will be different


----------



## colacubes (Jun 30, 2019)

OMFG <3


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2019)

The one at the very back looks like Wookey. 
Want .


----------



## stavros (Jun 30, 2019)

Danger! Danger! High maltage!


----------



## Me76 (Jun 30, 2019)

Cute kittehs!!

I don't like the nice weather.  It means I don't see my gingeous at all.


----------



## Manter (Jun 30, 2019)

I think someone’s hungry


----------



## Manter (Jun 30, 2019)

Make that both someones


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 1, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 175879



aAAAaaargh! Head-exploding levels of cute. I would go for that little goggle-eyed one at the back + one other black one - ideally with some tiny distinguishing mark so you can tell them apart (? for weighing purposes, or figuring out how many cats are actually at home)


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 1, 2019)

bella back in  bed with me last night. after she jumped off, chloe jumped on to her usual over my  legs position


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 2, 2019)

(((RoyReed )))


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 2, 2019)

Belinda and Meatball after a gull


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 2, 2019)

((RoyReed)) x


----------



## petee (Jul 2, 2019)

(((Lou)))


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 2, 2019)

Very sorry for your loss RoyReed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 2, 2019)

at lou.  looks like a cat supremely comfortable in their own fur.

rest in purrs

((((RoyReed ))))


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 2, 2019)

Sorry for your loss ((( RoyReed )))


----------



## smmudge (Jul 3, 2019)

((RoyReed)) and ((Orang Utan))


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 3, 2019)

Our tabby left a present this am.

She has a small jug with her drinking water , inside the patio doors. Checked the water levels to find a small , drowned baby rat inside. 

This is a first. ("presents" usually left on the kitchen floor)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 3, 2019)

(((RoyReed)))


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 3, 2019)

Lotte in my lap


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 3, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> View attachment 176144



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Manter (Jul 3, 2019)

The crazy fat one caught a fly. Then she didn’t know what to do, and just stood there till her fat little legs started shaking from exhaustion.


----------



## Manter (Jul 3, 2019)

Sorry for your loss RoyReed


----------



## moose (Jul 3, 2019)

Sorry RoyReed. Lou looks like they were a lovely cat.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 3, 2019)

Black face from the colony, 3rd night running has followed me home for two pouches of food and lick e licks 
 
The stray that hangs down with them (professor fluff) appears every night at dusk, and even came in briefly through the window at one point. 
Prof..
 
Lovely grey and white, but they're coat is in need of some tlc.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 3, 2019)

'What?'


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 4, 2019)

But how will I choooooooooose


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 4, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> But how will I choooooooooose
> 
> View attachment 176284 View attachment 176285
> View attachment 176286




Ooh they're all gorgeous 
That black one with the little white patch and blue eyes looks lovely.
The tabbyish ones are really cute too.
How many are there?? Did you say?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 4, 2019)

There are four, we're getting two. The tabby on the right in the top photo is my favourite - super fighty  but they're all gorgeous tbh.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 4, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> But how will I choooooooooose
> 
> View attachment 176284 View attachment 176285
> View attachment 176286


Wookey with the blue eyes and Usain bolt on the right of him/her. 
Then go back for the other 2


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 4, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> There are four, we're getting two. The tabby on the right in the top photo is my favourite - super fighty  but they're all gorgeous tbh.



Ooh the little one boxing away.. 
Great fun will be had...


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 4, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> But how will I choooooooooose
> 
> View attachment 176284 View attachment 176285
> View attachment 176286



You don’t, you take them all.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 4, 2019)

I'd take all of them, tbh. Wouldn't split them up. they are a family


----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2019)

I looked out my back window yesterday and saw the two cats next door asleep together on their garden sofa. One seems to be there permanently in this weather, so it was nice to see her sharing.


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2019)

Condolences to you both RoyReed and Orang Utan . And apologies to the latter. I’ve just realised a few days ago I asked a mundane question about my cat right in the middle of you telling us about your cat’s passing and other posters commenting on it.


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2019)

I went up a pathway I don't normally this morning, and met this lovely ginger. He was obviously trusting, as he sensed I was good-un and trotted up to say hello. For about a minute I had a all-time best friend.


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2019)

Inconsequential follow-up to my cat’s recent scatological misbehaviour. Last weekend we had a guest staying in the spare room- which Sylvester had chosen it as his main defecation station. Our friend was aware of the possibility of turds on the floor whether in his room or elsewhere in the flat, but Sylvester behaved impeccably and didn’t shit anywhere in the house once. As if he draws the line at doing it with guests in the house. And we didn’t have the litter tray out anywhere else.

So for the time being at least he’s reverted to outdoor bathroom relief. Whether it’s his tummy finally settling after the course of medication we gave him, or him getting over his brother’s passing, or him simply being more prone to being outdoors during the summer weather we are still unclear about.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 6, 2019)

Orson was lying next to me on the sofa today, asleep.  Suddenly he got off.  I wondered why and then smelt the most disgusting fart.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 7, 2019)

Discovered I can make gifs on my phone just after I accidentally caught our ridiculous little cat being her true self...


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 7, 2019)

Meet Lyndon. Picked him up from the rescue place yesterday, he seems to be settling in ok. Spent an hour under the sofa to start but then came out and started exploring. He'll be in the front room for the first few weeks.

He likes face bumps, being stroked round the head and neck, more face bumps and ear rubs. And if you aren't doing enough, he puts a paw on whichever part of you is closest - shoulder, leg, face, he's not fussed. No claws when he does thankfully.

He is not - and could never be - a replacement for Rollo, but he might smooth some of the edges of the Rollo shaped hole in our lives.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 7, 2019)

Excellent whiskers


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 7, 2019)

Excellent cat  He looks regally at home, good work.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 7, 2019)

Bella and Chloe up in their cave


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2019)

Up to no good in the wheat field
 
We hate them meeces to pieces


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 7, 2019)

Lyndon looks like a definite asset to the household and if he's that comfy after a couple of hours, he'll be ruling the roost within days imho


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 7, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Bella and Chloe up in their cave



One in right (is it Chloe? I should bloody know by now!) looks like she's about to be mischievous


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2019)

2 from the colony earlier, pleased to see I was bearing meaty gifts.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 7, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> One in right (is it Chloe? I should bloody know by now!) looks like she's about to be mischievous



Yes. That's my big girl, chloe


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Up to no good in the wheat field
> View attachment 176654
> We hate them meeces to pieces
> View attachment 176655



They're hunting for Theresa May.


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2019)

I was wearing shorts and sat at my computer yesterday, when Missy came in from outside. She was absolutely soaking from the rain, which she not only doesn't care about, but also thought it'd be fun to wipe some of it off on my dry legs.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 7, 2019)

Welcome Lyndon.  

Ozzie has been a bit off today.  She climbed into the bottom of the wardrobe this morning, which she's never done before and when she did come out there was no chuffing or pigeon noises.  Will see how she is later and tomorrow before I start worrying too much.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 8, 2019)

stavros said:


> They're hunting for Theresa May.


I wonder if tess ever threw these shapes after scampering through the fields.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 8, 2019)

Little Rogue and Big Chloe guarding the stairways again:


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2019)

As it's cooled down slightly, we had our first proper lap cuddle for a few days today.


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2019)

Here's a sleepy Poo-ting stealing all the bed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 8, 2019)

neighbour's kitty has decided after a year or so that i am now approved to give tummy rubs


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 9, 2019)

Prince Shafi giving good cat.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 9, 2019)

Well, just picked up Clive's third lot of meds - 21 tablets (at a 1/4 tablet a day - so 84 days worth) for the bargain basement price of around £115

And the real kicker is we're not sure if he's better, worse or the same


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 9, 2019)

Schmetterling said:


> Prince Shafi giving good cat.
> 
> View attachment 176881



Beautiful markings!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2019)

Saw this lovely cat on Twitter. Grumpy cat lives!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 9, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Saw this lovely cat on Twitter. Grumpy cat lives!
> View attachment 176895




That's Pissed Off Cat


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 9, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Saw this lovely cat on Twitter. Grumpy cat lives!
> View attachment 176895


That's not grumpy, it's fuming .


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2019)

Lupa said:


> That's Pissed Off Cat





Calamity1971 said:


> That's not grumpy, it's fuming .


2000AD comic tweeted it to say that if Judge Dredd had a cat, it would look like this.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2019)

Lupa said:


> That's Pissed Off Cat



seriously pussed off...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Saw this lovely cat on Twitter. Grumpy cat lives!
> View attachment 176895


Wow, I wouldn't want to get on his wrong side!

This is Maple, who I finally met the weekend before last:


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 11, 2019)

need a closer pic. impossible to see her.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2019)

She is tiny. I'm kicking myself for not taking my phone round there so I could've got a closer pic. I will next time, I promise!


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 11, 2019)

Chloe under the duvet leaning on the knee

*



*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2019)

On holiday and missing Molly! Getting cat reports from the person visiting to feed her and pick up poo
There is a cat at the campsite I'm at!! And loads of dogs, cat seems unphased


----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe under the duvet leaning on the knee
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Cat photo of the year so far in my book.


----------



## Callie (Jul 13, 2019)

Poo-ting encounters Captain Jack. Much growly whining ensues. She does not like him at all!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 13, 2019)

A tale of two Barbs


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 14, 2019)

BoxRoom said:


> Discovered I can make gifs on my phone just after I accidentally caught our ridiculous little cat being her true self...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176624



How many cats do you have?


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 14, 2019)

Eating ice cream in bed. Look up to see I'm being watched by Bella and Chloe:


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2019)

Let's take a trip down to Sleepy Town:


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 14, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Eating ice cream in bed. Look up to see I'm being watched by Bella and Chloe:


You have been judged and found to be wanting.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 14, 2019)

Chloe is under the weather. Looks like a temperature issue. She is not eating much and not active. Rogue had the same problem a couple of months ago. Antibiotic injection did the trick. I got insurance for all three. Does anyone know if that is something the insurance company will cover? Or is insurance mainly for big things like operations?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 14, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe is under the weather. Looks like a temperature issue. She is not eating much and not active. Rogue had the same problem a couple of months ago. Antibiotic injection did the trick. I got insurance for all three. Does anyone know if that is something the insurance company will cover? Or is insurance mainly for big things like operations?



Depends on the term of your policy, really.

What's the excess?


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 14, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Depends on the term of your policy, really.
> 
> What's the excess?



£69 per year + 20% of claims-whatever that means. I will see how Chloe is in the morning. If she still not well, will try make an appointment and see what the vet bill is...If it is less than £69 no point in putting in the claim.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm sat here trying to nurse one of our cats back to life. I had to call out the emergency vet, who said he's been poisoned, and probably won't make it through the night, but I'm hoping against hope.
I'm 100% certain my landlord has done this, and I'm going to make the cunt pay.


----------



## petee (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Me76 (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh Saul


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 15, 2019)

Ginger just died in my arms. I'm going to do time for this.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 15, 2019)

Really sad news. Please don't do anything rash Saul Goodman


----------



## moose (Jul 15, 2019)

So sorry, Saul Goodman. 
And what fishfinger said.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 15, 2019)

Poisoned?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 15, 2019)

This is awful


----------



## oryx (Jul 15, 2019)

Sorry to read that, Saul. That's absolutely awful if someone has done that deliberately.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 15, 2019)

Really sorry to hear that Saul.  Look after yourself and your family, don't do anything rash.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 15, 2019)

That's awful news. So very sorry Saul, I can only imagine the pain and anger you must be going through x


----------



## Chz (Jul 15, 2019)

(((Saul))) 
and poor Ginger.


----------



## Ming (Jul 16, 2019)

So sorry Saul


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 16, 2019)

Truly sorry to hear this Saul Goodman


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 16, 2019)

Saul Goodman I feel you, I really do. I'd definitely be considering something rash. 
You know that biding your time is a better bet though, you do.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 16, 2019)

Chilli hasn't been seen for 3 days. It's looking like she's been poisoned, too


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 16, 2019)

Sorry to read this.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 16, 2019)

((((Saul Goodman )))) and kitties

and  in a big way.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2019)

Saul Goodman I'm so sorry about your babies. Your landlord is a cunt if he's done it, but don't go to prison for him, he's not worth it! Urban75 is always there should you need us.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 16, 2019)

key his car or dump can of paint on his windscreen when he parks his car.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 16, 2019)

Paint cat foot prints on the car. 

That is really awful to hear!


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 17, 2019)

So.... Advice needed please.

Where im doing some interim voluntary work I found a feral kitten with a severly broken (deformed) front leg.

Ive brought it home for a decent days kip and feed, but im worried that it needs some anti biotics and whatever else for general health, might need that leg amputating and also it doesnt seem to be able to groom itself properly.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 17, 2019)

what other advice do you need, besides take it to the vet or rescue centre -unless you are not in the UK...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 17, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> So.... Advice needed please.
> 
> Where im doing some interim voluntary work I found a feral kitten with a severly broken (deformed) front leg.
> 
> ...




That kitten doesn't look feral. Looks like a particular pedigree from the markings. 
Could the kitten have been in an accident? 
Bring the kitten to a vet and check for microchip too.
Someone may be looking for them. 
Lovely kitten btw and whateved happens I hope it will be ok...eirher with you or their owner.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2019)

A series of Toby Toes.  Then last pic it's like "What!"


----------



## stavros (Jul 17, 2019)

Something was being chased around my bedroom at fuck-knows what hour this morning, with not a care in the world for those of us who don't sleep 25 hours a day.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 17, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 110889





Throbbing Angel said:


> That's Cosmo, a rescue cat.  10,11 or 12 depending which vet you believe. 4 or 5 teeth and an insistence that I only watch the top half of Landscape Painter of the Year.



We unfortunately  had to have Cosmo put down this morning due to various kidney/renal/blood/anaemia related problems that only came to light when he was at the vets to have all his remaining teeth removed.

We're all very upset, especially Mrs A for he was _her_ cat. Poor Cosmo.  Not in pain any more.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 17, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Throbbing Angel . RIP Cosmo x
One for ((Mrs A)) x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 17, 2019)

((((Throbbing Angel and mrs A))))


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 17, 2019)

RIP Cosmo (((Throbbing Angel )))


----------



## moose (Jul 17, 2019)

Sorry about Cosmo, Throbbing Angel, hope Mrs Angel is ok x


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 17, 2019)

Cheers people


----------



## 8115 (Jul 17, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> So.... Advice needed please.
> 
> Where im doing some interim voluntary work I found a feral kitten with a severly broken (deformed) front leg.
> 
> ...


Call the RSPCA for advice?


----------



## petee (Jul 17, 2019)

(((Cosmo and his humans)))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 17, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> So.... Advice needed please.
> 
> Where im doing some interim voluntary work I found a feral kitten with a severly broken (deformed) front leg.
> 
> ...





8115 said:


> Call the RSPCA for advice?



or cats protection (again, assuming you're in the uk)


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 18, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> or cats protection (again, assuming you're in the uk)





8115 said:


> Call the RSPCA for advice?



Im not in the UK, but cheers. 

Im in a place where ive seen more roadkill in 2 an' half weeks than I have in (probably) the previous 33 years. The other day some cunt ploughed through a group of street dogs cos the were in the road. 

Dont think theyre that keen on animal welfare here.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> Im not in the UK, but cheers.
> 
> Im in a place where ive seen more roadkill in 2 an' half weeks than I have in (probably) the previous 33 years. The other day some cunt ploughed through a group of street dogs cos the were in the road.
> 
> Dont think theyre that keen on animal welfare here.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> Im not in the UK, but cheers.
> 
> Im in a place where ive seen more roadkill in 2 an' half weeks than I have in (probably) the previous 33 years. The other day some cunt ploughed through a group of street dogs cos the were in the road.
> 
> Dont think theyre that keen on animal welfare here.


Can I ask where you are?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2019)

Red taking a liking to the new furniture.


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 18, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Can I ask where you are?



South Thailand. 

Little thing must have been born with the disability because where he leans on his joint (his front leg on the left side goes backwards at the joint) its all - I dont know the word - hardened and coarse.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2019)

Charlie hearing the new stray miaowing for food on the other side of the gate. 
 
Other side of the gate, Professor Fluff. 
 
He/she normally appears at dusk again, but not tonight


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 18, 2019)

Chilli is still missing, presumed poisoned. It's 4 days now. She's never been away more than 24 hours before. It's looking like another one has fallen foul to the cuntlord.
All I can think of is her dead in a field close by, after falling sick and trying to get home. 
I want to kill him but I'm going to hurt him where it really will hurt him, because he loves money.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> South Thailand.
> 
> Little thing must have been born with the disability because where he leans on his joint (his front leg on the left side goes backwards at the joint) its all - I dont know the word - hardened and coarse.


The poor little kitty. Is he/she eating okay?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Chilli is still missing, presumed poisoned. It's 4 days now. She's never been away more than 24 hours before. It's looking like another one has fallen foul to the cuntlord.
> All I can think of is her dead in a field close by, after falling sick and trying to get home.
> I want to kill him but I'm going to hurt him where it really will hurt him, because he loves money.


What an evil twat. Have you got all your others in Saul?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 18, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> What an evil twat. Have you got all your others in Saul?


We have 7 left of the 10 we had last month. We believed Arwen had been run over, but it's looking more likely now that she was poisoned and died on the road, and was run over following her death, because none of them ever go near cars, they run a mile from them.
I'm heartbroken over this. It was crucifying watching Ginger suffer before he died, and knowing little Chilli will never be coming home makes it all the worse. 
I hope for cuntlord's sake he doesn't show his face here any time soon.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 18, 2019)

This is all so horrible. 

Poor cats.


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 18, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> The poor little kitty. Is he/she eating okay?



This lot have been feeding him rice, unaware or unwilling to give it the high protein diet cats require. I on the other hand am sick of eating dead animals so save my chicken/fish etc, so yeah he/she has been eating and the food bowl is constantly topped up. Green shit tho and loads of it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> This lot have been feeding him rice, unaware or unwilling to give it the high protein diet cats require. I on the other hand am sick of eating dead animals so save my chicken/fish etc, so yeah he/she has been eating and the food bowl is constantly topped up. Green shit tho and loads of it.


I thought you brought it home? Who has been feeding it rice? Can you get some kitten food where you live.


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 18, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I thought you brought it home? Who has been feeding it rice? Can you get some kitten food where you live.



Where he's been hanging about, the residents have been leaving rice out for him. 

I know next to nothing about anything, including cats.... But knowing they need a ton load of protein ive just been giving him a bodybuilders diet. He kipped the whole day yesterday. Obviously vulnerable outside. Im only here a month or two so I dunno what to do.


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 18, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Chilli is still missing, presumed poisoned. It's 4 days now. She's never been away more than 24 hours before. It's looking like another one has fallen foul to the cuntlord.
> All I can think of is her dead in a field close by, after falling sick and trying to get home.
> I want to kill him but I'm going to hurt him where it really will hurt him, because he loves money.



Can you do a toxicology? Or would it be written off as the cat eating something of its own free will and as such not a crime? 

Sorry to be presumptuous about you wanting to talk about something that must be be very hurtful atm.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton Keep feeding him if you can.
And ask around about the nearest vet. Maybe you could take him to them to have him checked out?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> Can you do a toxicology? Or would it be written off as the cat eating something of its own free will and as such not a crime?
> 
> Sorry to be presumptuous about you wanting to talk about something that must be be very hurtful atm.


Are you taking the piss?


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 18, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Are you taking the piss?



No, and I don't think your overly aggressive tone is necessary either.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> the cat eating something of its own free will and as such not a crime?


Of course its a crime you tool.


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 18, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Are you taking the piss?



Thought I should lend some sympathy by way of suggesting something, anything, to the matter which is being detailed.

Like I said I dont know anything about this stuff. Killing cats is a crime though isn't it.

Not every new member is a chasm filled of nastiness waiting to be unleashed on people.


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 18, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Of course its a crime you tool.



So that's worthy of a cheap insult?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> So that's worthy of a cheap insult?


Yep


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> Like I said I dont know anything about this


That is very clear.


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 18, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> That is very clear.



Try to be modest, and where does that get you... Passive aggression and insulted by a wollyback. 

Whats clear is youre a bitter old sod who needs to turn it in and get some kip. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> Thought I should lend some sympathy by way of suggesting something, anything, to the matter which is being detailed.
> 
> Like I said I dont know anything about this stuff. Killing cats is a crime though isn't it.
> 
> Not every new member is a chasm filled of nastiness waiting to be unleashed on people.



Your post wasn't really that sympathetic. 

Suggest you let your personal feelings aside and think how your post might cause upset...to someone who has suffered loss.


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 18, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Yep



No.


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 18, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Your post wasn't really that sympathetic.
> 
> Suggest you let your personal feelings aside and think how your post might cause upset...to someone who has suffered loss.



If some cunt has poisened the cats then can you get evidence and have them prosecuted?

Thing about being up at 3am and absolutely kaylined is that you cant quite read between the lines and see the nuance.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 18, 2019)

Leave it would you? This thread is sad enough recently. People surely wont want this at this stage.

Time and place for everything..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> Passive aggression and insulted by a wollyback.


Woolyback is what you meant? 
Kaylined? Maybe yourself. 
Dickhead.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> Thing about being up at 3am and absolutely kaylined is that you cant quite read between the lines and see the nuance.



Isn't it 9.46 in Thailand now?
Are you at work?


----------



## oryx (Jul 18, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> We have 7 left of the 10 we had last month. We believed Arwen had been run over, but it's looking more likely now that she was poisoned and died on the road, and was run over following her death, because none of them ever go near cars, they run a mile from them.
> I'm heartbroken over this. It was crucifying watching Ginger suffer before he died, and knowing little Chilli will never be coming home makes it all the worse.
> I hope for cuntlord's sake he doesn't show his face here any time soon.


I'm so very sorry to read this. Just absolutely awful that someone can do this.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 18, 2019)

There's nothing I could do. I'd have to have proof that cuntlord put the poisoned meat out for them, and, unfortunately, I have no proof that it was him. I actually know it wasn't him who poisoned them. It was his brother who did it at cuntlord's request. I even know when and where he did it, because I saw him doing it but thought nothing of it at the time. I certainly didn't think he was killing my cats with poisoned meat, and now the evidence is gone, I can't prove anything.

But... a couple of years ago, cuntlord had a 60' x 30' workshop built at the back of the house, and he was boasting to me about how he didn't get planning permission for it, so he's about to lose €50k.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 18, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> There's nothing I could do. I'd have to have proof that cuntlord put the poisoned meat out for them, and, unfortunately, I have no proof that it was him. I actually know it wasn't him who poisoned them. It was his brother who did it at cuntlord's request. I even know when and where he did it, because I saw him doing it but thought nothing of it at the time. I certainly didn't think he was killing my cats with poisoned meat, and now the evidence is gone, I can't prove anything.
> 
> But... a couple of years ago, cuntlord had a 60' x 30' workshop built at the back of the house, and he was boasting to me about how he didn't get planning permission for it, so he's about to lose €50k.


I'm guessing you are non-UK (the euro symbol)? I'm sure you/the local authority could still do him if it's been only 2/3 years, but it's worth checking if there are time limits on enforcement actions where you live.

More to the point, so sorry you've had to deal with this.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 18, 2019)

All of a sudden we now have 3 cats again 

Let me introduce you to Marvellous Marvin  aka Marvin, lively little thing, in great health, an appreciated addition to Familia Numbers.








He's only 6 weeks old, was abandoned in a bag  outside our vets, but recently bringing Dennis for a follow up jab he came to or attention, young Dennis now has brother Marvin to grow up with


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 18, 2019)

Irwin Winton said:


> So.... Advice needed please.
> 
> Where im doing some interim voluntary work I found a feral kitten with a severly broken (deformed) front leg.
> 
> ...



as mentioned. see if you can find a local vet or animal centre for this kitty.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 18, 2019)

Numbers said:


> All of a sudden we now have 3 cats again
> 
> Let me introduce you to Marvellous Marvin  aka Marvin, lively little thing, in great health, an appreciated addition to Familia Numbers.
> 
> ...


Awww, so adorable! I just want to reach through the computer screen and cuddle him.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi, my name is Stan, but you can call me....

Cat X


----------



## Cloo (Jul 20, 2019)

Vastra engaged in some quality wardrobe-lurking:


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2019)

Sonic went to the vet today, we finally were able to get his annual vaccinations (was delayed from earlier in the year while his snotty nose was investigated), pick up some steroid drops (to go in his allergy-ridden nose), and he also had a nice pedicure so he is no longer clack-clacking across my desk every time he comes to pester me er I mean give me a cuddle.  I can trim the other cats' claws myself, but he is a struggler and due to arthritis his claws do not get worn down, so they get very long and thick as the outer bit doesn't get shed.

He wailed all the way.  And of course struggled while he was being attended by the vet, it was like holding onto a bag of snakes.  He's a strong cat, built like a panther.  He's not mean though, he doesn't bite or scratch or lash out in any way, he just cries and wriggles. 

The vet asked me whether I thought I would be able to administer nasal drops (given how much Sonic hates being messed with and is a powerful struggler) and I had to kind of shrug and tut - I said we had to give that a go before exploring alternative options, as delivering the steroids topically is far far preferable to more systemic (oral or sub-dermal injection) medications.


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2019)

For the first time in a couple of weeks I met one of my favourites who I see when I'm walking into town. She's tiny and absolutely adorable. Normally, she comes bounding to see me, but being jet black was sheltering under a parked car. She still recognised me and allowed some quality tummy-tickling.


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2019)

Due to the early start for the Tour coverage, I made my lunch using the coffee table instead of the kitchen. This meant frequent trips to the kitchen (a separate room) to get stuff or take stuff back. I had to be quick though, as someone was sniffing around, especially the chicken.

After a hard-earnt sleep outside, she came back in, seemingly unaware the fact she had some sort of foliage attached to her back:


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 21, 2019)

Cat loaf!


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Cat loaf!



When I was a kid we always called it the tea-cosy mode.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 21, 2019)

Well, after coming up to four and a half years, I've finally had some quality lap time with Clive

His brother, Casper, went from Mr Scaredy to, an absolute cuddle sponge, but Clive has held out, needing the incentive of cat crack to get him up on the sofa for some tummy lovin'. But he's starting to weaken - I have high hopes for this coming winter


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 21, 2019)

Cuddle sponge   

Oh, I'm getting really excited about our kittens now. I've really missed having a cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Cat loaf!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 21, 2019)

I love that you so often post those cartoons Puddy_Tat. My mum bought me that book when I was a kid and now my eldest loves it


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> I've really missed having a cat.


Me too sometimes. Although I'm cat sitting for some friends this week, so I might have changed my mind on that by the weekend


----------



## smmudge (Jul 22, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Cat loaf!





stavros said:


> When I was a kid we always called it the tea-cosy mode.



We call it "boat position". Not entirely sure why, I guess because we could imagine him floating on a calm sea in this pose???


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 22, 2019)

Lyndon being all affectionate and that (because he wants food).
(Also, MrsSt8 looking especially fine, IMO  )


----------



## Cloo (Jul 22, 2019)

stavros said:


> When I was a kid we always called it the tea-cosy mode.


We call that a pie.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 22, 2019)

A pair of beauties fucthest8


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2019)

Update on the 2 boys.

Dennis at 16 weeks is just incredible, I can't actually believe how he is, I've never met a cat like him for such a youngun.  He's so loving and friendly and such fun too.

Marvin at 6.5 weeks old has now come out of his shell and is becoming more comfortable with us as each day passes, on Saturday evening my wife said she was quite worried about him, but overnight he changed completely - he's now eating, drinking, sleeping, playing and using the litter.  Whereas we couldn't find him in his room at first, now he runs out to greet us  and he just loves a belly rub.

I feel blessed they both came into our lives


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 22, 2019)

Looking through the garage and found some photos of my old family cat, Ziggy. I'll try and upload them later, it's like the three ages of cat  He was so awesome.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Although I'm cat sitting for some friends this week


I got here at 5ish. He’s only just stopped long enough for me to take a photo now


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 22, 2019)

OMG LOVE  Love me a mini-panther.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> OMG LOVE  Love me a mini-panther.


I might try and get him to recreate the panther bit from Team America later


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Well, after coming up to four and a half years, I've finally had some quality lap time with Clive



That's odd, given how hot it is. A couple of times over the weekend my lap was occupied only briefly, as she realised it wasn't really comfortable for either of us.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 23, 2019)

Yep, it's gonna be a long strokey, rubby, itchy winter


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 23, 2019)

stavros said:


> That's odd, given how hot it is. A couple of times over the weekend my lap was occupied only briefly, as she realised it wasn't really comfortable for either of us.



ODD 

Tell that to Casper - he's still on maximum lap duty certainly at weekends it's hard to get him off


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't suppose anyone's got any Metacam for cats hanging round in their cupboards have they?  My old lady cat could do with a bit of pain relief but absolutely hates going to the vets.  Trying to buy some online but you seem to need a script for it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 23, 2019)

Aw, sorry soj - we did have some for my own old lady, but gave it back to the vet when she died. Your poor little puss, how's she doing in general?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Aw, sorry soj - we did have some for my own old lady, but gave it back to the vet when she died. Your poor little puss, how's she doing in general?


Ah no worries mate, thanks anyway.

She's deteriorating a bit now.  The original lump is much bigger, she's got another small lump on her back, is quite tired and a bit wobbly on her back legs, but still eating like a champ, jumping up on tables and windowsills, still groooming herself, loves a spot of sunbathing, and still comes for a cuddle (but not as often  ) but I don't think we've got her for that much longer tbh. I just wanted to see if giving her pain relief would help her at all.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 23, 2019)

Another cat who has to have her bedtime strokes:











And she's been fighting again, so a but more sorry for herself and insistent then usual!


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 23, 2019)

sojourner said:


> I don't suppose anyone's got any Metacam for cats hanging round in their cupboards have they?  My old lady cat could do with a bit of pain relief but absolutely hates going to the vets.  Trying to buy some online but you seem to need a script for it.



i have bottle but it is couple months old. says use within 14 days


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 23, 2019)

Floyd looking out over the field behind our house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 24, 2019)

The three ages of Ziggy 

Cute kitten
 

Inquisitive youngster
 

Regal sloth
 

How I loved him.


----------



## pesh (Jul 24, 2019)

Yesterday was one of those 'this is all bullshit, let's buy some kittens' days.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 24, 2019)

pesh said:


> Yesterday was one of those 'this is all bullshit, let's buy some kittens' days.




Did you name one of them 'Fuck' and the other 'It'?


----------



## pesh (Jul 24, 2019)

No, Nugget and Columbo.


----------



## petee (Jul 24, 2019)

pesh said:


> Columbo.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 25, 2019)

Does anyone here feed only dry complete cat food?
I've had enough of our cats leaving tinned and sachet food once they've licked the jelly/gravy off  the bloody flies this summer are loving it. 
We normally just feed them Whiskas alongside the wet food and they like that but I don't think it's a good enough product to be their only food. What's better than Whiskers?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 25, 2019)

Shirl said:


> Does anyone here feed only dry complete cat food?
> I've had enough of our cats leaving tinned and sachet food once they've licked the jelly/gravy off  the bloody flies this summer are loving it.
> We normally just feed them Whiskas alongside the wet food and they like that but I don't think it's a good enough product to be their only food. What's better than Whiskers?


I feed them wet and dry, but in this heat I've not been putting as much wet down (fucking flies laying eggs in it)
Both my old cats had a problem with cystitis and the vet recommended Purina One as it has something in it to keep the urinary tract healthy. Never had any bother after putting them on that.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm away on holiday and missing my bastards so much.  I can text and talk to the OH but I can't see them.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 25, 2019)

Shirl said:


> What's better than Whiskers?


Almost everything. No, really.
Bare minumum, Purina/Iams.
Preferably something a bit more pricey from a pet shop.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 25, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I feed them wet and dry, but in this heat I've not been putting as much wet down (fucking flies laying eggs in it)
> Both my old cats had a problem with cystitis and the vet recommended Purina One as it has something in it to keep the urinary tract healthy. Never had any bother after putting them on that.





fucthest8 said:


> Almost everything. No, really.
> Bare minumum, Purina/Iams.
> Preferably something a bit more pricey from a pet shop.



Thanks you two, I'll give Purina and Iams a go.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 25, 2019)

Shirl said:


> Thanks you two, I'll give Purina and Iams a go.


I'd try purina 1st, all my cats turned their noses up at iams? Purina is cheaper as well. Tescos often have it on 2 for £8 or the 3kg bags for £11.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 25, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Yep, it's gonna be a long strokey, rubby, itchy winter
> 
> View attachment 178286 View attachment 178287


Count his nipples.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2019)

My girls like Purina dry food the best.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 25, 2019)

Cat flopped over in heat #292593486


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2019)

Mini panther action shot


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2019)

Molly this morning by the open back door
Mostly been hiding under bed upstairs which I can't imagine is the coolest spot in the house


----------



## Epona (Jul 25, 2019)

My cats today are all puddled in the coolest spots they can find and glaring at me as if it is somehow my fault.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 25, 2019)

I've got 1/3 cats in for the night. They basically run in twice a day, eat then fuck off again. They don't even stay long enough for me to get a decent photo of them.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 26, 2019)

Some Australian cat action.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank goodness. I've seen all the cats today. 2 had been missing for 24 hours.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 26, 2019)

I have managed to get some cuddles yesterday and today.


----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2019)

Do not disturb:


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## trabuquera (Jul 26, 2019)

^ I want this cat plz


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> ^ I want this cat plz



Get in line!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 178795



Just not enough likes for this pic  or this cat tbh.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 26, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Just not enough likes for this pic  or this cat tbh.


It’s my last night here. He’s fucked off to bed in disgust that my mates still haven’t come home


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 27, 2019)

Chloe's trip to the vet last week after feeling not too well


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 27, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe's trip to the vet last week after feeling not too well



Hope she's feeling better


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 27, 2019)

((((chloe))))

hope she's on the mend


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 27, 2019)

She has recovered. it was a case of high temp, not eating and fatigue. the uber driver refused to take us as I had a cat with me so had to book another one.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 27, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> She has recovered. it was a case of high temp, not eating and fatigue. the uber driver refused to take us as I had a cat with me so had to book another one.




Liked for her recovery ... not the first uber driver


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 27, 2019)

It's a tough life


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2019)

Missy brought in a frog for the first time last night, sadly still alive. It was a right pain in the arse to catch. I have no idea where she got it from, because I don't think any my neighbours have ponds, nor are there any watery things anywhere around here.

There's something about the noise as she comes through the cat flap which tells me if she's got something. It sounds a lot more hurried.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> She has recovered. it was a case of high temp, not eating and fatigue. the uber driver refused to take us as I had a cat with me so had to book another one.



Glad she is feeling better now.  Sorry about the uber driver, maybe there should be an option when booking to say that you have an animal in a carrier to transport so the person who turns up is prepared and ok to take it.  My local cab office is good about it, I use them any time I need to take one of my boys in and the bus won't do - they've transported Radar covered in his own blood before now (he was fine, and so was the cab)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 27, 2019)

Finally managed to capture professor fluff, the stray that's been hanging round the colony at the college. The colony cats don't like him/her and the other night 'Red' my ginger headbanger told it get off her Manor in my back garden. Red came off badly and ended up in vets with an infection and very high temp. Her scrap cost me £120 in total.
Up ended the carrier and dropped it in arse first (recommended by local cat charity). 
Fluff the other day on red's turf. 
 
Fluff now in a friend's house and he's hoping it's not chipped (it is gorgeous) and off to vets Monday to check. It's got a skin complaint of some sort, so the debit card is gonna take a beating again. 
It's found its safe place.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 27, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's found its safe place.


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's found its safe place.



Every cat should have a safe place.


----------



## Ming (Jul 28, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Finally managed to capture professor fluff, the stray that's been hanging round the colony at the college. The colony cats don't like him/her and the other night 'Red' my ginger headbanger told it get off her Manor in my back garden. Red came off badly and ended up in vets with an infection and very high temp. Her scrap cost me £120 in total.
> Up ended the carrier and dropped it in arse first (recommended by local cat charity).
> Fluff the other day on red's turf.
> View attachment 178959
> ...


You deserve a medal. Good for you (i rescued a baby seagull once but i don’t know how that would go down round these parts).


----------



## Epona (Jul 29, 2019)

Ming said:


> You deserve a medal. Good for you (i rescued a baby seagull once but i don’t know how that would go down round these parts).



I have nothing against seagulls, many species are not protected and therefore you would have a hard time getting any help with that - I think my overall feeling though is that someone wanting to help an animal, any animal, is a valuable and positive thing.


----------



## Ming (Jul 29, 2019)

Epona said:


> I have nothing against seagulls, many species are not protected and therefore you would have a hard time getting any help with that - I think my overall feeling though is that someone wanting to help an animal, any animal, is a valuable and positive thing.


I called the vets and got him picked up. I named him Jonathan. He was squalking around Bronglais hospital for a few days.


----------



## Epona (Jul 29, 2019)

Jonathan - very good name   However, the appropriate place for a bird recovering from whatever is either a veterinary clinic or a wildlife sanctuary, not a hospital for people


----------



## Ming (Jul 29, 2019)

Epona said:


> Jonathan - very good name   However, the appropriate place for a bird recovering from whatever is either a veterinary clinic or a wildlife sanctuary, not a hospital for people


I worked there! Little sod got me guilty because i’d show up at stupid-o’clock in the morning and there he was (i assume it was a he...fitted the name) squawking away. It took some effort to get them to do something. Apparently a lot of seagull chicks get separated from the family unit every year.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 29, 2019)

Ming said:


> You deserve a medal. Good for you (i rescued a baby seagull once but i don’t know how that would go down round these parts).


Me and farmerbarleymow salute you 
bellaozzydog recently saved one too.
Ive recently been putting frogs off the road outside mine into the field. No ponds round here, not sure where they're coming from, but they're in their hoards?


----------



## Ming (Jul 29, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Me and farmerbarleymow salute you
> bellaozzydog recently saved one too.
> Ive recently been putting frogs off the road outside mine into the field. No ponds round here, not sure where they're coming from, but they're in their hoards?


Yep. When I lived in Meols my folks place backed onto fields of agricultural land. When it was spawning time I was always doing that.


----------



## Manter (Jul 29, 2019)

<<waves>>

Am on holiday making friends with the local cats. This one is quite a character- and quite a contrast to the beautiful idiots back home!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 29, 2019)

Manter said:


> <<waves>>
> 
> Am on holiday making friends with the local cats. This one is quite a character- and quite a contrast to the beautiful idiots back home!



What are you eating? It looks like lots of meringues *
Newholscat is rather cheeky 


* I'm on my phone and dont have my glasses on.


----------



## Epona (Jul 29, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Me and farmerbarleymow salute you
> bellaozzydog recently saved one too.
> Ive recently been putting frogs off the road outside mine into the field. No ponds round here, not sure where they're coming from, but they're in their hoards?



Aye, where I grew up in Surrey we had frog crossings - at times of the year when frogs were moving between ponds to find mates, or lay eggs or whatever, folks would go out with big signs with pictures of frogs and stop the traffic - we are talking about the arse end of nowhere here, this isn't going on in some major conurbation (and actually is considerably less disruptive than cycle road races).


----------



## Manter (Jul 29, 2019)

Lupa said:


> What are you eating? It looks like lots of meringues *
> Newholscat is rather cheeky
> 
> 
> * I'm on my phone and dont have my glasses on.


We had eaten fish- those are the screwed up napkins she is trying to move to see if there is any left. She was funny- incredibly confident. Actually in pretty good condition- no fleas, not skinny, just a bit scruffy from living outside. I think the locals probably feed them quite well....


----------



## Me76 (Jul 29, 2019)

So I am back home and when I got in, both cats were out.  I went to the garden and Ozzie came over straight away and was rubbing round my legs.  Had lots of cuddles with her since. 

Orson came from wherever he was, looked and me and then fucked off again.  He's been in the house for about 5 minutes and I got a quick stroke.  I don't think he's got the hump, it seems like normal summer action for him.  I hope so anyway.


----------



## stavros (Jul 29, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Orson came from wherever he was, looked and me and then fucked off again.  He's been in the house for about 5 minutes and I got a quick stroke.  I don't think he's got the hump, it seems like normal summer action for him.  I hope so anyway.



Please don't try to psycho-analyse a cat. We are far, far beneath them.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 29, 2019)

this was taken around 1 am last night. couldn't sleep. Chloe sat at the bottom of the bed. 







She then moved closer and fell a sleep while I struggled to get any shut eye. Ended up staying wake the whole night.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2019)

Cyd turns her back on a comfy cushion


----------



## oryx (Jul 31, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> Cyd turns her back on a comfy cushion
> View attachment 179346



That's the kind of thing ours would do.

They have cat beds, chairs with cushions, the sofa and our bed to lie on, but no, they are currently sleeping in two cardboard boxes.

Which are far too small for them. Cats


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2019)

She sulking because I moved her from her favourite spot to do some cooking.


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2019)

More random Bulgarian cats. The pretty one is part wildcat according to the cafe owner. (This was up at the top of a mountain range so not inconceivable)

Everywhere you go you find little bowls of water and cat food left out. The cats appear to belong to no one but they aren’t ‘Stray’ either


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 1, 2019)

the first one looks very thin.


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2019)

I think she was just young. She looked perfectly healthy, let us stroke her, quite a happy little cat. The other photos I have of her are saying they are too big to upload....


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 1, 2019)

Gorgeous cats Manter 
The first one is so dainty...lovely little face.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 1, 2019)

Lazing with cats watching cricket and reading.


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2019)

Another day, another cat....


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Finally managed to capture professor fluff, the stray that's been hanging round the colony at the college. The colony cats don't like him/her and the other night 'Red' my ginger headbanger told it get off her Manor in my back garden. Red came off badly and ended up in vets with an infection and very high temp. Her scrap cost me £120 in total.
> Up ended the carrier and dropped it in arse first (recommended by local cat charity).
> Fluff the other day on red's turf.
> View attachment 178959
> ...


Prof fluff is doing well in 'his' (booked in for neutering in 2 weeks) new home. Vet removed 5 ticks and cut big matted clumps out of his coat. He's such a gentle chap, loves belly rubs and grabs your hand with both paws if you stop.
Fluff....

The lick e lix effect..

Eta. Vet thinks not even a year old.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 1, 2019)

Manter said:


> Another day, another cat....



I love how they left the bottom shelf free for the cat


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 1, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Prof fluff is doing well in 'his' (booked in for neutering in 2 weeks) new home. Vet removed 5 ticks and cut big matted clumps out of his coat. He's such a gentle chap, loves belly rubs and grabs your hand with both paws if you stop.
> Fluff....
> View attachment 179450
> The lick e lix effect..
> ...



He has lovely eyes.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 2, 2019)

We moved on Wednesday from a one bed flat to a two bed house. Dylan's having a great time exploring and even gets a bigger windowsill to watch us from!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 2, 2019)

He's gorgeous Calamity1971 - a really classy looking puss.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 2, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> He's gorgeous Calamity1971 - a really classy looking puss.


He's a beautiful colour, kind of slate grey and a bit of shine is appearing on his coat after being spoiled.
Pets at home are getting rid of applaws stuff, should be 1.29 for a tiny tin. They are selling them off for 50p so I went a bid mad and got err, quite a few .


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 2, 2019)

smmudge said:


> We moved on Wednesday from a one bed flat to a two bed house. Dylan's having a great time exploring and even gets a bigger windowsill to watch us from!
> 
> View attachment 179502



So the cat now has his own room . . . it's still a one bed house as far as you're concerned


----------



## Numbers (Aug 2, 2019)

Little Marvin is off for his first jabs tonight, now he’s 8 weeks old.  Not before time as he’s bursting to get out of the room he’s in.

He knows there are other cats in the house so hopefully it won’t take too long for them to be comfortable with one another, especially little Dennis.

As for Dennis he’s giving our 8 year old a torrid time  supervised of course.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 2, 2019)

I love  this thread


----------



## pesh (Aug 2, 2019)

We didn't realise till last week how much we missed having cats, these 2 are amazing... the entire day is like a slapstick comedy while nighttime turns into a horror film, they've only got 8 sets of claws and 2 sets of tiny teeth between them but we think they're co-ordinating their actions in some way to make it feel like there are loads more of them when they start to attack in the middle of the night.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 2, 2019)

pesh said:


> We didn't realise till last week how much we missed having cats, these 2 are amazing... the entire day is like a slapstick comedy while nighttime turns into a horror film, they've only got 8 sets of claws and 2 sets of tiny teeth between them but we think they're co-ordinating their actions in some way to make it feel like there are loads more of them when they start to attack in the middle of the night.



They are really gorgeous. 
Are they Maine Coons?


----------



## pesh (Aug 2, 2019)

yeah, they probably have a bit in them, they're pretty big already...


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 2, 2019)

They are particularly beautiful kitties pesh 

And thanks for the reminder of tiny teeth and claws, I am getting increasingly nervous as it gets nearer to our own K-day


----------



## Me76 (Aug 2, 2019)

The tips of those ears!!!!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2019)

I might have to stick this thread on ignore before I end up getting another cat


----------



## Numbers (Aug 2, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> I might have to stick this thread on ignore before I end up getting another cat


Funnily enough, Marvin’s sister still hasn’t been rehomed.  Vet asked if we knew anyone.

If anyone is interested in an 8 week old kitten?  East London


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 2, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Funnily enough, Marvin’s sister still hasn’t been rehomed.  Vet asked if we knew anyone.
> 
> If anyone is interested in an 8 week old kitten?  East London


Go on neonwilderness, East London isnt that far from newcastle


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Funnily enough, Marvin’s sister still hasn’t been rehomed.  Vet asked if we knew anyone.
> 
> If anyone is interested in an 8 week old kitten?  East London





Calamity1971 said:


> Go on neonwilderness, East London isnt that far from newcastle


No!  

I’ll be in London next weekend as it happens. But I don’t fancy wrangling a kitten for three hours on the train back north


----------



## Numbers (Aug 2, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Go on neonwilderness, East London isnt that far from newcastle


x 2

And if you do, I’ll ensure of your accommodation for 1 night in London, transport to and from the vet and I’ll get you drunk


----------



## Numbers (Aug 2, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> No!
> 
> I’ll be in London next weekend as it happens. But I don’t fancy wrangling a kitten for three hours on the train back north


Ha.. the stars are aligning.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 2, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> No!
> 
> I’ll be in London next weekend as it happens. But I don’t fancy wrangling a kitten for three hours on the train back north




You wouldnt have to wrangle if you had this..


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Numbers (Aug 2, 2019)

Lupa said:


> You wouldnt have to wrangle if you had this..



Goodness, that’s horrendous.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 2, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Goodness, that’s horrendous.



Apparently they like it much more so than carrier boxes..
At least they can see all around them. 
I've always thought the box carriers were awful.


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> He's such a gentle chap, loves belly rubs and grabs your hand with both paws if you stop.



I'm so jealous. My little bundle of joy (and violence) grabs your hands with both sets of claws if you even think about going near the sacred tummy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2019)

Numbers said:


> x 2
> 
> And if you do, I’ll ensure of your accommodation for 1 night in London, transport to and from the vet and I’ll get you drunk


As tempting as it is... NO


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Little Marvin is off for his first jabs tonight, now he’s 8 weeks old.  Not before time as he’s bursting to get out of the room he’s in.
> 
> He knows there are other cats in the house so hopefully it won’t take too long for them to be comfortable with one another, especially little Dennis.
> 
> As for Dennis he’s giving our 8 year old a torrid time  supervised of course.


I am delighted that you have a new little horror


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2019)

stavros said:


> I'm so jealous. My little bundle of joy (and violence) grabs your hands with both sets of claws if you even think about going near the sacred tummy.



My Jakey is so ridiculously chilled - he LOVES the belly rubs, he will roll over onto his back to get more of them.  If I say "Rolley-boy" to him there is a good chance he will roll onto his back for attention). I don't think he is capable of deliberately* biting or scratching anyone (* qualifier because he has accidentally bitten me thinking I am food because he is an idiot, and has accidentally scratched me because he is a clumsy fuckwit, but nothing deliberate - he is completely soft like a teddy bear).


----------



## Cloo (Aug 3, 2019)

Oops, better refill her water bowl


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Goodness, that’s horrendous.



I don't think it looks too awful, my only worry would be if they start flipping out there is a cord around their neck.  But those mobile neutering clinics in the US say if you don't have a carrier, put your cat into a pillowcase and bring it here that way - some cats are happier in a bag type arrangement than a hard carrier.  I don't think that cat bag looks particularly safe though, which would be my concern.


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2019)

I just realised a side effect of Radar having all his teeth taken out (he has feline tooth resorption and had all his teeth other than his fangs removed surgically earlier this year) is that he no longer chews the dead hard bits off his claws on his back feet and clearly gumming them to death is not working.  Fortunately he is easy to handle for that sort of thing, I did both his back feet already in 2 sessions.

Contrast that with Sonic, I cannot clip one claw on him without him going mental.  Mind you I think the main difference is that Radar weighs 3kg soaking wet, and Sonic is nearly 5kg of pure muscle - that makes a difference when trying to hold them still!


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2019)

pesh said:


> We didn't realise till last week how much we missed having cats, these 2 are amazing... the entire day is like a slapstick comedy while nighttime turns into a horror film, they've only got 8 sets of claws and 2 sets of tiny teeth between them but we think they're co-ordinating their actions in some way to make it feel like there are loads more of them when they start to attack in the middle of the night.


Those ear tufts are just adorable, they are little now but I reckon they will be hairy breezeblocks when they grow up!  They are both completely adorable, one will be really floofy  Best way to deal with the pouncing is set a play time before you give them a meal for 20 minutes and play vigourously with them using a wand toy so your hands aren't in the fray - this replicates hunting behaviour, and they should (in theory!!!) groom and sleep after the meal.

Also if they are pouncing on you in bed, pull the covers over your head and ignore it - make the bed a no play zone where they get no reaction from you for rambunctious behaviour.  If they want to curl up and sleep then of course praise them and make them welcome.  It takes a while, but does eventually sink in.

I had Radar trained to not pester me when I was asleep for years, but that has changed since he was ill and had a feeding tube and weaning him back onto solids (just because when you find yourself at 3am syringing kitty-complan down a tube that is surgically inserted into your cat's oesophagus, the idea of a normal schedule, or even basic normality, goes out of the window for both the human and the cat) - he is a pain now and pesters me in bed when he wants something, but that is a change that happened due to illness and care, and I am not going to lie - him poking me in the face because he *wants" to eat is fantastic these days, as he is still underweight and a bit skeletal - but he never pestered me in bed between 1 year old and 12 years old pretty much.  Any brat-like behaviour since he was ill and while he is still underweight is being tolerated!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 3, 2019)

Just chillin on my log.
Milly..
 
Got myself a new pillion.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 3, 2019)

Loving Milly's floof-tail Calamity1971 !


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 3, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Loving Milly's floof-tail Calamity1971 !


She carries half the field in on it


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 3, 2019)

Floyd looking ridiculous on the fence (how can that even be comfortable eh?)

And Oz giving me the "I'd like some of your dinner please" look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 3, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> Floyd looking ridiculous on the fence (how can that even be comfortable eh?)
> 
> And Oz giving me the "I'd like some of your dinner please" look.
> 
> ...


Floyd .
Nice use of an old helmet there .i was going to try and fashion a hanging basket with mine.


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 3, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Floyd .
> Nice use of an old helmet there .i was going to try and fashion a hanging basket with mine.


[emoji16] Seemed a shame to throw it so it's now a mini planter with some succulents in it.

Hanging basket is a great idea too. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2019)

There was a very brief hissing match between Missy and one of next door's cats this morning. I think they tolerate one another when Missy goes into their garden (neither party has any desire for them to come into ours), but this was out the back gates, so the dynamics may have changed.

Anyway, she's now getting over the stress by, erm, sleeping.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 3, 2019)

We had to give them flea drops today.  I'm so glad there are two of us as it would be impossible on my own.  They hate it so much.  Its just some drops on their neck but it must have something in it that is horrible for them.


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2019)

Me76 said:


> We had to give them flea drops today.  I'm so glad there are two of us as it would be impossible on my own.  They hate it so much.  Its just some drops on their neck but it must have something in it that is horrible for them.



I know the feeling. I almost always have to fly solo with the monthly drops. After three years of experimentation, I've realised the most effective (and almost certainly cruelest) way to do it is sneak up on her whilst she's in a very deep sleep.

For a few seconds during and after, I redefine what a cunt is.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 3, 2019)

Me76 said:


> We had to give them flea drops today.  I'm so glad there are two of us as it would be impossible on my own.  They hate it so much.  Its just some drops on their neck but it must have something in it that is horrible for them.



I'm a bit mean. I suck it up into a syringe, then remove the needle for quick dispensing. I find them when they are sleeping, give them a bit of a fuss and slowly move the syringe into place, line up and blast it down. The cat then flees and glares daggers at me for a fair while.

This only works on one cat. The other cat seems to get wise and I have to wait a fair while before I can repeat the process.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 3, 2019)

We normally have about a 6 hour gap between dosings as they talk to each other I reckon.  We did the one who isn't normally in the house this morning cos he was there.  Then didn't see the other one who doesn't normally go out for long until late this afternoon.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 3, 2019)

Rik is flumped on the table:


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2019)

My cat Sonic is such a bully, I just realised today that when I decide to have a nap on the sofa, even if Sonic doesn't come over for a cuddle right away, the other cats leave his spot next to me empty so that he can come and have a cuddle without feeling that he has to swat any of the other cats to get them out of his spot... 

There is absolutely no doubt which of my cats rules the roost


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2019)

When you get up at ridiculous o'clock for a Morrisons delivery and you sleepily think "ok well at least we have some food now" then you look at it and remember it's mostly cat food - so basically you got up at ridiculous o'clock on a Sunday morning to take in a delivery of your feline overlord's groceries while he is stretched out snoring on your pillow like he owns the fucking place  

EDIT - Actually I wouldn't be too surprised if the day I finally pay off the mortgage the deeds turn up in the cat's name or something.  That would just be typical tbh.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2019)

Long cat is long.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 4, 2019)

Prepping to get our kittens in a couple of weeks...what does everyone feed their kits/cats? My old lady was on renal food for so long I have no idea which normal foods are decent.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 4, 2019)

Our one has co-op own brand in gravy because that’s what she likes and she has a tendency to go off most other things very quickly. I’m sure this is the equivalent to feeding her total crap but she seems happy and healthy so whatever. 

Applaws is meant to be very good as it’s pretty much all meat with no rubbish in it.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 4, 2019)

I have waited over four years for this moment


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2019)

I think it was a bit hot for lap occupation this afternoon, so Missy has taken to sitting on the arm of the sofa right next to me. This means half of me is watching whatever's on the telly, and the other half is putting my forefinger up to be thoroughly nosed.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2019)

Rogue the rebel


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue the rebel


OMG he is amazing - he is cat personified


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 4, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue the rebel



Gorgeous


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 4, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue the rebel



"i has a pedestal"


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2019)

Epona said:


> OMG he is amazing - he is cat personified



Rogue is a she


----------



## Epona (Aug 5, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Prepping to get our kittens in a couple of weeks...what does everyone feed their kits/cats? My old lady was on renal food for so long I have no idea which normal foods are decent.



Wet is better than dry if you can afford it and your schedule allows it, I like Bozita, Gourmet Perle, Gourmet Gold - watch out for really shitty stuff that is mostly grains or soya than meat.  Some supermarket own brand wet cat foods are decent these days.

Someone suggested Applaws, I personally wouldn't go there without checking - it used to be a complementary food, not a complete food - so lacks supplements like taurine and a correct balance of vitamins and minerals to be the main part of a cats diet - it is also eye-wateringly expensive.  Unless they changed it (and they may have done, just check) so it is now a balanced diet, it is a treat, not a basic food.


----------



## Gaia (Aug 5, 2019)

Shirl said:


> Thanks you two, I'll give Purina and Iams a go.



Purina makes Felix, Gourmet, Go-Cat, Kit-e-Kat, and ONE. Whiskas and Sheba are made by Mars Petcare

They are ALL absolutely identical - all 'minimum 4% meat' bollocks. Feeding your cat that is akin to you living on junk food. These foods are NOT complete, meaning they have a very poor nutritional profile. If you're able, I'd recommend making your cat's food yourself, that way you have full control of what goes into it, and you can tailor it to your cat(s) Individual needs. 

If doing that isn't possible, then something like this Raw Dog Food | Raw Cat Food | Country Hunter | Natures Menu really is the next best thing (although I would avoid the dry, it's got too much in it that isn't meat, and cats really DO NOT require herbs, veggies and fruit). Yes, obviously, it's far more expensive than something like Whiskas or Felix, but you get what you pay for (in a 48-pouch multipack, each pouch works out at around 80p - yes that's slightly over twice the price of a Felix pouch, but they'll be healthier on better quality food).


----------



## Gaia (Aug 5, 2019)

purenarcotic said:


> Our one has co-op own brand in gravy because that’s what she likes and she has a tendency to go off most other things very quickly. I’m sure this is the equivalent to feeding her total crap but she seems happy and healthy so whatever.
> 
> Applaws is meant to be very good as it’s pretty much all meat with no rubbish in it.



Applaws is a complementary food, meaning it's not complete. If you look at the label you won't find a nutritional breakdown, and it says "for a balanced diet, feed with other Applaws products". I would always avoid foods which aren't upfront about what their nutrition profile is, doesn't matter how much meat they purportedly contain. 

The best diet for your cat is the one you create yourself, that way you can tailor it to their individual needs. Failing that, a good commercial raw food diet is probably the next best thing. If I had a cat, and wasn't able to prepare meals for it myself, I'd probably opt for summat like this: Natures Menu Original Cat Pouch Multipack 48 Pack - Buy Online at Natures Menu. It's complete, it's made with proper meat, and it doesn't contain any junk (I'd avoid the dry food as that does contain rather too much of the things a cat would never eat in the wild - fruit, veg and herbs. 

No, it's not the cheapest (80p per 100g pouch), but if you feed a better quality food, then you're likely to save on trips to the vet.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 5, 2019)

And now Leyla has decided to pose on the table:


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 5, 2019)

Applaws dry food is complete; their wet is complementary. Agree it’s hideously expensive. 

Back in the day when for a brief period our cat was on Applaws dry we did notice that it lasted ages as she didn’t seem to need to eat as much in order to feel full (presumably because of the high protein content).


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 6, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> And now Leyla has decided to pose on the table:
> 
> View attachment 179860



Beautiful...like a painting.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 6, 2019)

Having never lived in a place with stairs before, Dylan has quickly learned the best place to sit for maximum risk of injury to your hoomans. 

 

Disclaimer: we haven't redecorated yet and didn't buy the place for its bright green hallway!


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 6, 2019)

Black'ish cat
Evening time
Unlit stairway
7 maybe 8 stairs down

Jobsa good 'un


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2019)

Few months back, on way to bed,water in one hand mobile in the other, got to fifth stair. Nearly stood on the cat, moved my foot back and fell right to the bottom* and twatted my cocyx on the wooden floor. Saved my phone and water though . 
*Mrs Doyle style .


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

Cat people! I request assistance.

We would like to get a cat for various reasons.

1) Mouser/rat deterrent.
2) Pet for 6 year old girl, (we'll be expecting to carry the majority of the work, no illusions there).
3) Do you know what? On balance I am a dog person but it would be nice to have another sentient being around the house. We have fish but fish are rubbish unless you sit there staring at the tank and there needs to be loads of the fuckers.

We live in a 2 bedroom flat, decent sized, space for a litter tray. Basement and ground floor, the cat will be allowed outside.

So would a rescue cat about a year old be a good shout?

What sort of breeds should we look for? Male/female?

I'm starting from scratch (lol!) here so any advice would be appreciated and if you think I should start a seperate thread then please tell me to FTFO and do so. I did do a quick search but didn't see anything useful.

Is there any way of stopping them scratching the furniture?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Cat people! I request assistance.
> 
> We would like to get a cat for various reasons.
> 
> ...


Decent scratchy posts to save the furniture (not fool proof) and you can get a spray that deters them. I've been fairly lucky really, only one scratches the carpet bit
but it's past its sell by date anyway.
Definitely a rescued cat, places normally have a description of temperament , whether they are house cats etc. Try looking on your local blue cross website they give really good info.
I've only ever had queen's, not by choice it's just happened that way so can't comment.
Finally, you have to get 3, you really do


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Decent scratchy posts to save the furniture (not fool proof) and you can get a spray that deters them. I've been fairly lucky really, only one scratches the carpet bit it's past its sell by date.
> Definitely a rescued cat, place normally have a description of temperament , whether they are house cats etc. Try looking on your local blue cross website they give really good info.
> I've only ever had queen's, not by choice it's just happened that way so can't comment.
> Finally, you have to get 3, you really do



3??? 

eta: and thanks.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2019)

spitfire said:


> 3???
> 
> eta: and thanks.


Welcome to the kitten club (I hope)


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

Martha seems nice.

Can you give Martha a home?

We have to wait a bit before getting the kitteh because Mini Fire is in France with Granny Fire till school starts up again. I'd like to give her the illusion of choice at least...

Is Battersea worth visiting?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Cat people! I request assistance.



there's quite a lot of info on cats protection's website here



spitfire said:


> 3???


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there's quite a lot of info on cats protection's website here






thanks, will take a look.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Is Battersea worth visiting?



if you're south londonish, then cats protection have local branches who will do kittehs, yes, cattersea, celia hammond if you're anywhere lewisham or canning town

most rescue places will give some advice on the sort of home that each kitty is looking for based on info from previous home (if they know) and behaviour while in care - e.g. needs to be indoor only / needs to have access to outside, and whether they think living with children is a good idea (for the kitty that is - you can make your own choices)


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 6, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Martha seems nice.
> 
> Can you give Martha a home?
> 
> ...



Martha is adorable. 
Good luck with your search


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> if you're south londonish, then cats protection have local branches who will do kittehs, yes, cattersea, celia hammond if you're anywhere lewisham or canning town
> 
> most rescue places will give some advice on the sort of home that each kitty is looking for based on info from previous home (if they know) and behaviour while in care - e.g. needs to be indoor only / needs to have access to outside, and whether they think living with children is a good idea (for the kitty that is - you can make your own choices)



We're Bethnal green and carmobile so anywhere in centralish London is easy enough.

So:

Cats Protection
Cattersea
Blue Cross
Celia Hammond

That should be plenty to choose from. Thank you all.

Just need to work out if cats are like dogs in the (broad brush) personality stakes. Labradors are lovely but thick, terriers yappy but brave, boxers licky but lovely...etc.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2019)

The only thing I've found over the years spitfire is that black and white ones have been more timid/nervous than say Tabby's or the current ginger fucking headbanger I've got .


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

Just to add, we're not after a kitten, we'd like to get a young cat, maybe a year old. Is this sensible?


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> The only thing I've found over the years spitfire is that black and white ones have been more timid/nervous than say Tabby's or the current ginger fucking headbanger I've got .



  I've heard that about ginger cats. Mad bastards all round apparently.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2019)

spitfire said:


> I've heard that about ginger cats. Mad bastards all round apparently.


She is very loving, spends most time on my shoulder (even when I'm on the bog ) she's a better guard than my dog, but yeah, she's mad.
I had a tabby/tortoiseshell years ago and she growled if anyone walked past the gate. My black and white ones are more laid back . It's a case of do you want a stoner or drinker.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2019)

spitfire said:


> That should be plenty to choose from. Thank you all.



a few more here.  nothing very specific to bethnal green / tower hamlets



spitfire said:


> Just need to work out if cats are like dogs in the (broad brush) personality stakes. Labradors are lovely but thick, terriers yappy but brave, boxers licky but lovely...etc.





Calamity1971 said:


> The only thing I've found over the years spitfire is that black and white ones have been more timid/nervous than say Tabby's or the current ginger fucking headbanger I've got .



there is some research that shows some relationships between cat colouring / breed and personality, but it's tendencies rather than definite, and a cat's background / life experiences will play a big part.  

also worth noting that black / black and white cats tend to be the least easy to find homes for



spitfire said:


> Just to add, we're not after a kitten, we'd like to get a young cat, maybe a year old. Is this sensible?



sounds reasonable to me - again, a lot of people want to adopt kittens, and rescue places can find it harder to home older kitties.

just a thought (which may be stating the bloody obvious) - most rescue places will expect a donation of some sort, and they may want to do a home visit or at least ask a few questions to make sure you know what you're doing


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Just to add, we're not after a kitten, we'd like to get a young cat, maybe a year old. Is this sensible?


Older one will be litter trained, but you'll miss the really cuuuuute bit. I've never had a kitten, all rescues have been over 6months. I can come on here for kitteh fixes though (taps watch at May Kasahara )


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Older one will be litter trained, but you'll miss the really cuuuuute bit. I've never had a kitten, all rescues have been over 6months. I can come on here for kitteh fixes though (taps watch at May Kasahara )



We kind of need the cat to hit the ground running to a certain extent. Mice are rife in our block but at least they keep the rats away...

Would love a kitten, everyone likes kittens.


----------



## pesh (Aug 6, 2019)

Been away working at a festival for a few days, just been sent this...


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

spitfire said:


> We kind of need the cat to hit the ground running to a certain extent. Mice are rife in our block but at least they keep the rats away...
> 
> Would love a kitten, everyone likes kittens.



Just to add I obviously realise some training will be required with a young cat. That's fine. Will follow guidelines from the very useful links provided.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2019)

pesh said:


> Been away working at a festival for a few days, just been sent this...


We all demand visiting rights


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

pesh said:


> Been away working at a festival for a few days, just been sent this...





Calamity1971 said:


> We all demand visiting rights



Whereabouts?

Asking for _a friend._


----------



## pesh (Aug 6, 2019)

I think they're in the front room


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

pesh said:


> I think they're in the front room



Dammit.

Foiled again!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2019)

spitfire said:


> We kind of need the cat to hit the ground running to a certain extent. Mice are rife in our block but at least they keep the rats away...



may or may not work - rescue places may be able to advice on mousing abilities of their residents.

some cats are pretty damn good at it, but they do tend to bring 'take away snacks' home to finish or leave them out as a present for you - do you (and child) want to be dealing with dead mouse (or parts of same) on the doorstep / kitchen floor every morning?   and possibility that kitty might decide it's time that child learned how to catch mice and brings in a live one for child to play with?

some cats just don't get it at all (one of the mogs i used to live with caught a mouse once and tried to keep it as a pet)

some cats have advanced ethics and think if mouse was there first, then mouse is family not food

some cat welfare places do seek homes for feral cats as mousers - they tend to think towards stables / smallholdings, not sure if they would see a block in bethnal green as suitable.  if you've got hot and cold running mice, surprised you haven't had any strays move in already...


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> may or may not work - rescue places may be able to advice on mousing abilities of their residents.
> 
> some cats are pretty damn good at it, but they do tend to bring 'take away snacks' home to finish or leave them out as a present for you - do you (and child) want to be dealing with dead mouse (or parts of same) on the doorstep / kitchen floor every morning?   and possibility that kitty might decide it's time that child learned how to catch mice and brings in a live one for child to play with?
> 
> ...



Thanks, great advice, I guess it's a bit of a gamble in respect of cats personalities but to be honest just the smell of a cat should hopefully help deter  the little grey visitors.

As regards the potential tiny animal fall out that will just have to be explained. Mini Fire has been left in no doubt where her dinner comes from so hopefully she will get her head around that. She'll have to. 

We had a couple of rats previously and I am much happier with a couple of little meeces.

I fucking hate rats. A lot.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> some cats just don't get it at all (one of the mogs i used to live with caught a mouse once and tried to keep it as a pet)


My beloved Korky was a gentle soul.I remember once there was a mouse sitting on the dog bed and she was just sat looking at it. Looked at me like ' have you seen this' ? then toddled off for some food.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 7, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Cat people! I request assistance.
> 
> We would like to get a cat for various reasons.
> 
> ...



Rescue cat every time

And remember. You don't choose a cat, the cat chooses you


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 7, 2019)

I got mine from Celia Hammond in Canning Town. They were a family so already used to each other. 

They are three. So, yes, get three.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 7, 2019)

My current cat is from Cattersea as was my previous. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2019)

I am a big fan of Celia Hammond Animal Trust (I am near their Canning Town branch) - they did a whole lot of legal wrangling and then effort to be allowed into the Olympic site when it was being developed to safely capture and relocate a large number of feral cats that had been living around the industrial units that were there previously - fantastic job and they saved hundreds of cats - a lot of them were not at all socialised and were neutered and rehomed out of town to live out their lives in barn-cat kind of situations.  They also provide free or low cost veterinary care to people on low incomes who may not necessarily qualify for veterinary care from other organisations.

None of that is particularly relevant to someone looking to an adopt a pet, but they always have socialised cats needing homes too, and if they can rehome one with you it frees up a space for them to do more good.


----------



## clicker (Aug 8, 2019)

Tinker looking determined. 
And then we have George...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 8, 2019)

clicker said:


> Tinker looking determined.View attachment 180154
> And then we have George...
> View attachment 180155



George looks like he's laughing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2019)

happy international cat day, kittehs of urban


----------



## hegley (Aug 8, 2019)

Tonks last Christmas when he was still a kitten - they grow up sooo fast


----------



## petee (Aug 8, 2019)

hegley said:


> Tonks last Christmas when he was still a kitten - they grow up sooo fast
> View attachment 180164



oh my freakin gawd


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 9, 2019)

Red today discovering the budleiha attracts fluttery things 
 
She just watched them which is weird, she's a sod when it comes to moths.


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2019)

There's a long hair black cat, who lies not far from my front door. I've seen him a couple of times, and it's obvious he wants to come up to me and be stroked, but just can't quite summon the bravery. Sad really, for both of us.


----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2019)

stavros said:


> There's a long hair black cat, who lies not far from my front door. I've seen him a couple of times, and it's obvious he wants to come up to me and be stroked, but just can't quite summon the bravery. Sad really, for both of us.



Aye, we have a little female tabby who lives with one of our neighbours, she's often out and about and clearly a loved pet but a little shy - I did get to stroke her fur the other day after a few weeks of courting her with slow blinks - of course then she decided she liked me and tried to follow me home   (I prevented her from following me indoors - a) she's not my cat and b) I have 3 cats, 2 of whom would probably decide to redecorate my home with urine and 1 of whom who would probably decide that under the bed or in the laundry bin is his home now, if another cat came indoors!)


----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2019)

I took Radar to the vet today to see the nurse for a claw clipping - when you have senior indoor cats this becomes a thing - and I find it difficult to do myself due to a bit of arthritis in my hands - and they charge just £6 for it.  I noticed his claws had become very overgrown and am upset with myself - it occurred to me when I noticed it that possibly the reason that it is happening now is that he has always overgroomed including chewing his claws - but he had all his teeth (except his canines) removed not so long ago due to feline tooth resorption - he can no longer chew his claws, cannot retract them properly due to to age, and therefore they grow quickly, and can press into the paw pads with less claw growth - he had one pressing into his paw pad and I feel dreadful about not noticing it before that happened.

I also had him weighed as I felt he had lost weight - he is down 150g on his last recorded weight which is actually not as bad as I feared and probably just accounted for with eating less because of the hot weather.  The vet said he is a little on the skinny side, but is in good physical condition.  I think since his episode where he stopped eating (he was emaciated, my poor love) and being on the feeding tube for more than a month I am a little bit obsessive about whether he weighs enough, he loses a little weight and I am worrying too much.

He is currently 3.47kg, he was 3.6kg last visit.  I was worried he was down to 3kg - I basically have some sort of body dysmorphia on behalf of one of my cats.  After his illness I kept a diary for 6 months of everything that went in and came out 

Some of that weight loss may be accounted for by the fact he puked in the carrier in a way that would put Linda Blair (in The Exorcist) to shame - it was wall to wall - he sometimes gets travel sick.  The staff at the surgery were great about it, they took him out back and put him in one of the recovery cages while they hosed down the carrier and dried it, and put in some puppy pads in case he was sick on the way home too.  Apparently he chilled out in the recovery cage like he owned the place, and got a lot of attention from the vets and nurses - he is so cute it is like going somewhere with the latest hollywood star, even if he pukes all over the place everyone starts fawning over him!

(I have the added bonus that I am probably not going to get my face swatted in the middle of the night by anything more than soft little paw pads for at least - oh, maybe a week?  )


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2019)

We had our best early morning cuddle for a while this morning. I just have to lie on my back and not move, whilst she buries her nose and claws in the duvet above my chest, whilst purring very loudly. A close-up view of flexing claws is quite something.


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2019)

Aw bless: she's got some sort of small foliage stuck to her back, and I don't think she's noticed yet.

She's also lying on the floor directly behind my seat, which might not be the most sensible location.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 11, 2019)

the girls looking at the window


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Epona (Aug 12, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


>



They are around the same size, when the parents are particularly badly sleep deprived it could happen that the cat ends up wearing a nappy


----------



## Gaia (Aug 12, 2019)

spitfire said:


> I've heard that about ginger cats. Mad bastards all round apparently.



I concur. My sister has both a big ginger fucker and a black and white. The latter used to be terrified of her own shadow, and she'd sit by the front window, peering out with these saucer eyes. 

Jeffrey (poor fucker got named after Jeffrey Archer) is a LAD. If he was human, he'd likely be the worst type of footie fan. He once ate an entire chicken vindaloo, most of a naan, and as much of a pint of Stella as he could get (he got the glass stuck on his head, then somehow managed to get it off). He then burped, farted and promptly crashed out. He woke up the following afternoon and my sister was still proper freaking out because she thought that amount of curry would kill him. He couldn't understand what all the fuss was about, went out the back door and returned 20 minutes later with a vole. He didn't even have the shits. I struggle with anything hotter than a Madras!

He loves spiders - the bigger, the better. In their last place, he used to sit on the rug by the sofa and slowly dismember them whilst they were watching telly (he needs an audience). In their last house, he very quickly learnt that he was almost the same colour as the carpet on the stairs and landing, and he used to ambush ankles, ended up with a full mug of tea over him more than once, but he just stopped for a quick wash and then waited for his next victim. They tried putting a baby gate at the bottom, but that doesn't work with cats.

They're both seniors now. Not that Jeffrey has realised it yet… Ginger cats are basically feline labs, in that they will try to eat literally anything (or perhaps just all the ones we've had).


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 12, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


>



Cat's face says it all


----------



## Gaia (Aug 12, 2019)

stavros said:


> We had our best early morning cuddle for a while this morning. I just have to lie on my back and not move, whilst she buries her nose and claws in the duvet above my chest, whilst purring very loudly. A close-up view of flexing claws is quite something.



I miss Luna coming in for cuddles and a snooze on the end of the bed. She's not my cat, she lives at number 40 (3 doors down the road), and she was forever at the bedroom window demanding to be let in. So I'd oblige and she'd curl up with her head on my chest, I even tolerated the claws. I have a Dunelm blanket that she used to go batshit over, she made it clear in no uncertain terms that, whilst she was in the house it was HERS. 

Now…? Now, I just get hissed at (been like this for over a year) and, when I try to give her chin scratches (which used to make her drool and ramp up the purrs past 11), I almost lose a finger! She's just come in the kitchen, sporting shaven front legs. Hopped up on the sofa, and started nudging me, like she used to when she wanted fussing, so I ventured to scratch her chin - it wasn't her who ended up getting scratched. She then hissed at me, and demanded to be let out again! I've never been sure how old she is, but she wasn't very old I don't think when she first started coming here about 5 years ago, she was probably still a kitten(ish). 

Here she is in better times, asleep on 'her' blanket (I don't have any of her actually looking at me - save a 'live' photo (which, obviously, I can't upload)).


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 12, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Cat's face says it all


He was called Gizmo. A big patient and gentle beastie. The human element of the picture turned 16 this May.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2019)

Ziggy's latest unorthodox sleeping position


----------



## Shirl (Aug 12, 2019)

Too many cats on our sofa. No room for me! The dog is filling the other sofa


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Ziggy's latest unorthodox sleeping position
> 
> View attachment 180612



Ziggy's gone full on "I'm ready for my close up Mr DeMille"


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Ziggy's latest unorthodox sleeping position
> 
> View attachment 180612



Bonnie cat.


----------



## komodo (Aug 12, 2019)

When one has a plinth - might as well use it...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Ziggy's latest unorthodox sleeping position
> 
> View attachment 180612



i think that's some form of feline semaphore.

probably translates as "i'm hungry"


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Epona (Aug 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Ziggy's latest unorthodox sleeping position
> 
> View attachment 180612



Ziggy is lovely, such a beautiful cat


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Epona (Aug 13, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


>



He's got more teeth on display in that photo than my 3 elderly cats have IN TOTAL!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 13, 2019)

Insulin injection time.  She won't get me if I hide here!		 Crafty Molly!	 Wrong Molly!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 13, 2019)

Ollie asleep.


----------



## woools (Aug 13, 2019)

I like this thread.

Mousch, the fluffy black and white one, found a piece of my florists wire to play with last night at 2am on the wooden floored landing, which was rather tiresome and noisy.

Cilla, the older, smaller one, then threw up a hairball on the same spot at approx 3.30am prefaced by that special prevomit yowling.


----------



## Griff (Aug 13, 2019)

Kat seemed happy to see us when we got back from our holiday.


----------



## Manter (Aug 15, 2019)

I am working from home, bookmarked by cats.  One photobombs all my skype calls, the other is eating my project plan and playing football with my pens. I’m not getting much done


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 15, 2019)

Ollie not asleep.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2019)

The wee beast yawns


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2019)

I've just got back from a couple of days visiting friends, who have a dog. Fuck me they (dogs) are thick and unrefined. None of the chutzpah of a cat.

I'm now back in Missy's world, as she sits beside be polishing her weapons.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2019)

editor said:


> The wee beast yawns


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 16, 2019)

Mount Lotte.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Epona (Aug 17, 2019)

trabuquera said:


>




The "I give up" element there is superb. 

I remember when I tried to put a cone on Jakey after he had major surgery it completely disabled his forward movement, he was in reverse gear.  We got an inflatable collar instead and he was then able to go forwards.


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2019)

There was a garden party next door earlier, featuring at least two small yappy dogs. Missy summoned all her strength and slept through it.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 17, 2019)

Batcat!


----------



## petee (Aug 18, 2019)

editor said:


> The wee beast yawns
> 
> View attachment 180986



yawning cat or vampire?


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2019)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 181257



OMG those ears are spectacular!  My Radar's ears are similar angle and dimensions!  I love big ears on cats. 

(Radar is half Cornish Rex - I can confirm this as I went to visit him and met his mother, and that is a very "Rexy" ear type - not saying that it comes from there in the cat pictured, mostly because there aren't that many CRex going out and randomly mating with other cats, so unless there is evidence otherwise I would assume it was coincidence.  Maybe more Devon Rex going by the short, wide at the cheekbones, and beautiful pixie face.  The breeds are not related at all btw)


----------



## Numbers (Aug 18, 2019)

Hola from Dennis Brown, 'The eyes Chico...'


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 18, 2019)

Woah!! I remember Dennis Brown being exceptionally handsome and well named but I didn't remember those dazzling orange peepers! Is he a mog or something fancy like a Bombay or something?
(urban autocorrects 'mog' to either OMG or 'dog'   )


----------



## Numbers (Aug 18, 2019)

Vet reckons he has a bit of Abyssinian in him


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 18, 2019)

He's 100% stunner Numbers


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2019)

A remarkably quick pardon for the monthly flea drop terror today. Within a few minutes of sulking she was rubbing around my legs and wanting to be besties again.


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2019)

stavros said:


> A remarkably quick pardon for the monthly flea drop terror today. Within a few minutes of sulking she was rubbing around my legs and wanting to be besties again.



Honestly, the flea drops hold no more fear for anyone in this house since we have been giving (or should I say trying to give) twice daily steroid nasal drops to Sonic for his allergies


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 19, 2019)

There are KITTENS in my HOUSE   

Donut
 

Vivian


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 19, 2019)

Getting her signed up for her U75 account


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 19, 2019)

KITTENZ!*!*&!~! !!!
Both gorgeous but Donut is my Platonic dream ideal of a kitten btw


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 19, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> KITTENZ!*!*&!~! !!!
> Both gorgeous but Donut is my Platonic dream ideal of a kitten btw


Mine too. 
Is that the wookey looking one May Kasahara ?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 19, 2019)

yes it is. he looks like a little bear 

he's now chillin' in the cat bed, while Viv is purring loudly on the actual bed


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 19, 2019)

Dying of the cuteness.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 19, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> There are KITTENS in my HOUSE
> 
> Donut
> View attachment 181438
> ...




More photos please


----------



## Manter (Aug 19, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> There are KITTENS in my HOUSE
> 
> Donut
> View attachment 181438
> ...


Great names


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2019)

Molly keeps pissing and pooing anywhere but her litter tray!!!  
Carpet cleaned last week and still doing it!
Any ideas on how to get her to stop?? Otherwise considering putting her outside at night


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

there has to be a reason why she is doing this. Something is up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Molly keeps pissing and pooing anywhere but her litter tray!!!
> Carpet cleaned last week and still doing it!
> Any ideas on how to get her to stop?? Otherwise considering putting her outside at night



presume this is a sudden thing?

cats protection have some advice on this sort of thing here


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2019)

Also been hiding under the bed a lot of the time
She does want and has strokes in the morning and night time


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> presume this is a sudden thing?
> 
> cats protection have some advice on this sort of thing here


thanks


----------



## izz (Aug 19, 2019)

ddraig said:


> thanks


Interloper ?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Also been hiding under the bed a lot of the time





could be some sort of illness (sorry, but think this means a v.e.t. visit may be necessary) or something unpleasant might have happened


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2019)

Is there any more chilling noise than a cat's hiss? Missy copped one from next door's cat out the back as I got home from work. She either didn't hear or thought herself above that sort of malarkey.


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Molly keeps pissing and pooing anywhere but her litter tray!!!
> Carpet cleaned last week and still doing it!
> Any ideas on how to get her to stop?? Otherwise considering putting her outside at night



Get her checked out by the vet first of all if this is a sudden new thing - if she has a bladder or digestive issue that has caused her pain when going to the loo, she might have associated that with the litter tray.

The other major cause is territorial stress - is there a new cat in the neighbourhood that is glaring at her through the windows or maybe spraying in the garden or somewhere nearby?

Either way, the worst thing you could do would be to banish her - she's either ill or afraid, and that would be awful for her, she needs to feel more secure, not less - try to get to the root of it.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2019)

Will be going to the vet 
Wouldn't have been able to leave her outside all night either


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2019)

(((( molly ))))


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2019)

She's been mostly fine imo, getting up and down the stairs, going outside etc


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm starting to wonder if Donut is actually a mogwai  Vivian makes normal tiny cat meows and loves fuss; Donut hardly lets anyone touch him and wanders about making funny little chirruping sounds. 

He's also a fucking nutter. They've both done nothing but fight and attack our feet under the duvet for the last hour


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 20, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Donut is actually a mogwai


Feed her after midnight and send me a couple .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 20, 2019)

Hope Molly is ok ddraig . Mine did that when she had a urinary infection.


----------



## petee (Aug 20, 2019)

stavros said:


> or thought herself above that sort of malarkey.



she was the better cat.
(schoolteacher joke)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 20, 2019)

My mum (yes, I know) bought me a new fox print blanket for me to sleep on, so I decided to sleep on clean laundry in the basket instead.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 20, 2019)

Morning!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 20, 2019)

May Kasahara they are so cute


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> My mum (yes, I know) bought me a new fox print blanket for me to sleep on, so I decided to sleep on clean laundry in the basket instead.
> View attachment 181513



Red looks like she knows exactly what she's doing


----------



## Cloo (Aug 20, 2019)

Vastra's in a funny, vocal mood this week. Gsv and I were working at home quietly when suddenly there was the urgent patter of paws and she almost skidded into the room to announce 'Brrrmeowp?' like 'you needed a cat to come in here and make a sound, right?' 

Then in the evening she was insistent on climbing into cupboards as soon as they were open.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 20, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Vastra's in a funny, vocal mood this week. Gsv and I were working at home quietly when suddenly there was the urgent patter of paws and she almost skidded into the room to announce 'Brrrmeowp?' like 'you needed a cat to come in here and make a sound, right?'
> 
> Then in the evening she was insistent on climbing into cupboards as soon as they were open.View attachment 181542




Paws


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Hope Molly is ok ddraig . Mine did that when she had a urinary
> infection.


cheers


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 20, 2019)

Professor fluff (now Frank, cos ya can get fucked if ya think I'm shouting fluff in the street) is settling in at friends. Had his nuts removed and ended up back in as an emergency losing blood from the wound. They kept him in overnight and is now doing well. 
Most bone idle laid back cat Ive ever met.
Frank..starting to get a bit of shine on his coat..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 20, 2019)

How's Molly today ddraig ?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 20, 2019)

Toby Toes is looking particularly dashing today!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> How's Molly today ddraig ?


Molly is good thanks, even a tad sociable!  
pic from this morning


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2019)

Close up!


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Professor fluff (now Frank, cos ya can get fucked if ya think I'm shouting fluff in the street) is settling in at friends. Had his nuts removed and ended up back in as an emergency losing blood from the wound. They kept him in overnight and is now doing well.
> Most bone idle laid back cat Ive ever met.
> Frank..starting to get a bit of shine on his coat..
> View attachment 181564



Well done on nut removal, sorry to hear that it didn't go entirely smoothly and required a hospital stay.  I hope he continues to do well!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 20, 2019)

Epona said:


> Well done on nut removal, sorry to hear that it didn't go entirely smoothly and required a hospital stay.  I hope he continues to do well!


From first spotting him 4 months ago lethargic and matted hiding in the woods, I never thought I'd catch him let alone see a shine on his coat. 
My friend is over the moon with him. Such a loving little chap considering his start in life.


----------



## petee (Aug 20, 2019)

Epona said:


> Well done on nut removal



erm ...


----------



## Epona (Aug 21, 2019)

petee said:


> erm ...


It is the right thing to do for a pet cat for so many reasons


----------



## petee (Aug 21, 2019)

Epona said:


> It is the right thing to do for a pet cat for so many reasons



oh i know, i've owned kittehs on and off my whole life. i was only sympathizing with frank.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2019)

Partied out


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 21, 2019)

This is Sulty, my friend's cat. Isn't he a handsome boy?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 22, 2019)

The kittens have been here for four days now and they've settled in brilliantly  so here's a quick update on their personalities.

Vivian

Tiny, pretty - she's the prettiest cat I've ever had  Fantastic markings, including a tip of tail that is pale apricot rather than white or cream. Super confident, very vocal, really loud purr. Curtain climber 

Donut
 
Skittish scribble-cat, really hard to photograph  Loves sitting up on his haunches like a bear. Loves fighting with Vivian, who is about half his size (but twice as fierce) - although they're littermates, they're not actually related as he was found abandoned and fostered, and I think he's going to be MASSIVE. More sparing with his purrs, but has been found curled up next to Mr K every morning


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 22, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> The kittens have been here for four days now and they've settled in brilliantly  so here's a quick update on their personalities.
> 
> Vivian
> View attachment 181796
> ...


Beautiful babies


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 22, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> The kittens have been here for four days now and they've settled in brilliantly  so here's a quick update on their personalities.
> 
> Vivian
> View attachment 181796
> ...



They're gorgeous...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2019)

So, Molly went to Vets today and there is some kind of lump  (trying not to get too freaked out just yet)
Got a quote/estimate for just over £267 for sedation, general health screen, ultrasound and urinalysis
That's without any operation etc!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2019)

(((( molly ))))


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 22, 2019)

Ouch ddraig. Sympathies to you and my favourite cat of all cats. Hope her lump (? any chance it's a kidney stone?) and your wallet recover soon ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2019)

Ta, I wasn't there but could be anything at this point, but it could be the thing making her pee everywhere but the litter tray


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 22, 2019)

Fingers crossed for you and scruffcat ddraig


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 22, 2019)

Aw poor Molly ddraig - crossing my fingers that it's just an abscess or something equally benign.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 22, 2019)

(((((Molly))))) and you too ((((((ddraig ))))))
Hope it's something that can be dealt with eaaily and quickly.


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Professor fluff (now Frank, cos ya can get fucked if ya think I'm shouting fluff in the street) is settling in at friends. Had his nuts removed and ended up back in as an emergency losing blood from the wound. They kept him in overnight and is now doing well.
> Most bone idle laid back cat Ive ever met.
> Frank..starting to get a bit of shine on his coat..
> View attachment 181564


He’s beautiful


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2019)

Everything crossed it’s minor ddraig


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2019)

Yeti sleeping with a possessive paw on idiot cat


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2019)

And yes that is a prayer book. It is not mine


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2019)

ddraig said:


> So, Molly went to Vets today and there is some kind of lump  (trying not to get too freaked out just yet)
> Got a quote/estimate for just over £267 for sedation, general health screen, ultrasound and urinalysis
> That's without any operation etc!



Poor Molly!  I hope it turns out to be something easily treated.  I am glad you were able to get her to the vet, I bet this is why she's been having some litter tray issues - poor love, I wish her and all your family the best


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 23, 2019)

Only just seen this ddraig . I hope Molly will be okay ((scruff cat )) x


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks all!


----------



## Motown_ben (Aug 23, 2019)

If I hidez in pumpkinsz patch no one can see meez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## miss direct (Aug 23, 2019)

A building two doors down from my block was demolished two days ago. This morning, I was woken up by a pitiful crying. Went out to the garden to investigate, to find a small, scared kitten, crying loudly. I suspect the kitten (and its mother?) were living in the empty building before it was destroyed. I gave it some lactose free milk and a bit of food but couldn't do much else as had to go to work. It was also very scared and hiding in a bush. 

When I got home in the afternoon, the kitten was still there and still crying loudly. Oh dear. Gave it some more food, which it gobbled down. Basically cried all afternoon. Let me pick it up, and calmed down briefly. Decided he'd rather hang out on my living room window sill, and fell asleep in a flower pot. Been crying most of the evening and only stopped when I took him in for a cuddle. He's now outside, on the window sill, in a shoebox lined with a towel. 

Don't know what to do. There's no Mum to be seen. I'm here for a week and then going away for a week. I don't know any of my neighbours (although the ones right next door do put food out for cats) - this is not the UK but Turkey, where street cats are everywhere, and living on the ground floor means I am inundated with cats and kittens, especially during the summer.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2019)

*looks around for the 'squee' button*


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 23, 2019)

miss direct said:


> View attachment 181908 View attachment 181909View attachment 181907




Poor wee thing.


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2019)

miss direct said:


> View attachment 181908 View attachment 181909 View attachment 181907



Your "him" is a "her" 

Poor little thing - whereabouts in Turkey are you?  I don't mind having a bit of a google to see if there is an animal rescue in the vicinity.  As she is friendly, there might be some hope for her, or at least there might be a TNR organisation that will spay and release her so she doesn't add to the cat population


----------



## miss direct (Aug 23, 2019)

Really? Because of the colours? I thought I could see the hint of male parts, but perhaps not. 

There are thousands upon thousands of cats on the streets here in Istanbul. Only the strong survive. Trying to home a kitten is a near impossible task. There are a few places around the neighbourhood that are more cat friendly. There are sort of cat “villages” with homes for them to sleep in and kind people who come by daily and leave food. I’ve been away for two months and when I came back there was a mother cat with her two kittens, who seem to be thriving. Neighbours have food and water set up outside too. Fingers crossed. I’ll show the kitten the alternative food supply.


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Really? Because of the colours? I thought I could see the hint of male parts, but perhaps not.
> 
> There are thousands upon thousands of cats on the streets here in Istanbul. Only the strong survive. Trying to home a kitten is a near impossible task. There are a few places around the neighbourhood that are more cat friendly. There are sort of cat “villages” with homes for them to sleep in and kind people who come by daily and leave food. I’ve been away for two months and when I came back there was a mother cat with her two kittens, who seem to be thriving. Neighbours have food and water set up outside too. Fingers crossed. I’ll show the kitten the alternative food supply.



Contact this organisation, they do a spay and release programme - that will at least free her from the endless cycle of producing litters that many of the strays and ferals go through.  As she is friendly, young, and pretty, they may be able to find her a home - she stands a better chance than many.

Tails Of Istanbul | Animal Rescue, Foster Homes & Flight Volunteers

And yes, she's a tortoiseshell, the chance of one being male is tiny.  Their bits look quite similar at that age, even experienced cat breeders have trouble telling with kittens that young sometimes - but that one is female with 99.9% certainty.


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh also if she is eating solids (she looks just old enough to have been weaned) then forgo the milk (good on you for giving lactose free though, goats milk is another option when dealing with motherless kittens in an emergency), and offer cat food and water if she will eat that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 23, 2019)

Poor little sausage  Well done for looking after her miss direct, whatever you do, you're doing your best when lots of people would do nothing at all.


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Poor little sausage  Well done for looking after her miss direct, whatever you do, you're doing your best when lots of people would do nothing at all.



Definitely


----------



## Numbers (Aug 24, 2019)

Marvin Luther King  11 weeks this weekend  he's starting to get really solid.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 24, 2019)

We are having Buster put to sleep next Saturday. A growth in his throat is causing increasing difficulties with breathing and eating, he is losing weight and interest in food and the spark has gone. We had to go to another vet as our existing one just kept on umming and ahhing about things and proposing all sorts of treatment and just wouldn't tell us how much distress he was likely to be in. Anyway, found a good new vet to help us say goodbye to this old Addiscombe alley cat. He's had four years of luxurious retire which is not a bad innings considering the state he was in when he told us he was moving in. A week of cheap fried chicken which is his favourite.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 24, 2019)

((((Poi E and buster))))

he looks like the sort of cat who ought to have written an autobiography about his gangster days...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 24, 2019)

(((Poi E))) so sorry to hear that  But Buster has _the _best face ever!! Hope he enjoys his fried chicken x


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 24, 2019)

Poor Buster.  may he chase many butterflies in cat heaven. 
(((Poi E )))


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 24, 2019)

Very sad news (((Poi E)))


----------



## petee (Aug 24, 2019)

so sorry Poi E 
you gave him some good time.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 24, 2019)

((Poi E )) x


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2019)

Sorry Poi E  He looks like a dude.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2019)

Sorry to hear that, spoil him rotten in the time he's got left.  Poor love, sounds to me like the right decision for his welfare, that doesn't stop it being really sad though


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 24, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Poi E, it's never an easy decision to have to make


----------



## Poi E (Aug 24, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 181974



That is awesome! Thanks


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2019)

Viv mastering one of the essential skills of kitty life: sleeping in inconvenient places.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2019)

This cat is an utter slob


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2019)

"No, it is comfortable, honest. Who are you to argue anyway?"


----------



## miss direct (Aug 25, 2019)

Sorry Poi E Buster looks a real gent. 

Well, the kitten seems to have settled down. Not screaming and crying and mostly sleeping in a flower pot. A friend gave me some kitten milk powder which I mixed up and added to her wet food. She's gobbling it down.


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2019)

With the temperature outside, today's the sort of day where a cat just wants to sleep all day.


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2019)

stavros said:


> With the temperature outside, today's the sort of day where a cat just wants to sleep all day.



I feel the same way myself, wake me up when the sun has gone down!


----------



## Poi E (Aug 26, 2019)

If I was puss and caught this is I'd be dancing on its corpse.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 26, 2019)

Apex predator-ing, those cats


----------



## miss direct (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## donkyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Hot bank Holiday so thought it would be perfect time to make a quick video of the girls:


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2019)

Poi E said:


> If I was puss and caught this is I'd be dancing on its corpse.
> 
> View attachment 182111 View attachment 182112



Do you know which one got it, or was it a tag-team operation?


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2019)

Meanwhile, sunbathing in the shade:


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 27, 2019)

Chloe and Rogue:


----------



## miss direct (Aug 27, 2019)

I miss Sultan


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 27, 2019)

miss direct said:


> View attachment 182138



Aww.  Poor wee thing.. ((((kitteh))))


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 28, 2019)

Lil’ Bob’s strawberry tongue


----------



## Poi E (Aug 28, 2019)

stavros said:


> Do you know which one got it, or was it a tag-team operation?



It's a tough one. Not Buster, the black one, as he has never been interested in food that moves. Edward, the ginger one, has caught a few tiny mice in the past but he has just had a load of teeth removed so I'd be surprised if it's him. Only other visitor to the yard has been a vixen we've been dosing and since stopped feeding but I'd be surprised if it was her, although she does come around to "dance" with the cats.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 28, 2019)

Lil’ Bob in his wheelbarrow and Vic in what looks like a one-wheeled flower pot


----------



## Mr Moose (Aug 29, 2019)

Sadly our cat Boo has lymphoma, which is dispersed through his skin. The Vet has recommended chemotherapy for him to prolong his life a little. 

Does anyone have experience of this? I understand it is better tolerated in cats than humans, but was it right for your cat? Apparently you can’t touch the cat during treatment which seems difficult to manage too.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 29, 2019)

Poor Boo 
I'm sorry I don't have any advice for you.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry about Boo, Mr Moose 

So, the kitten who turned up last Friday has become a playful, lovable little bundle. The next door neighbour also feeds and plays with her  However, yesterday, I went for a walk in the evening, and around the corner, noticed a mother cat with three kittens. They looked the same size as mine, and one had similar colouring. They were playing in a garden, and clearly someone had been feeding them, as there was a big yoghurt pot full of cat food. 

After chatting to a friend who knows more about animals than I do, I decided it was worth seeing if this was my kitten's  long lost family. I scooped her up firmly and walked her round. Sadly, despite my kitten's best efforts at being cute (and she clearly REALLY wanted to be part of this family), the mother hissed at her aggressively. So either it wasn't her Mum, or she just wasn't interested anymore  Felt so sad for the little baby, so brought her back to my garden, where she contentedly went to sleep in a shoe box as she has done every night. This morning, she seems to be gone. ???


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry to read about Boo 
Molly is at vets today to see what lump is

Did not take the nil by mouth from 8pm last night very well AT ALL!
Hoping the vet will shave her dready belly whilst under anaesthetic too


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 29, 2019)

Good luck Molly, scruffcat of my heart - fingers crossed for you all ddraig (and yeah I hope you do get a bit of free grooming thrown in!)


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 29, 2019)

This one is such a poser!


----------



## petee (Aug 29, 2019)

seeformiles said:


> View attachment 182292 View attachment 182291 Lil’ Bob in his wheelbarrow and Vic in what looks like a one-wheeled flower pot



Vic is a q-t.
well, they're all q-t-s.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 29, 2019)

How did it go at the vets ddraig ?
Hope lil scruff cat is okay.
Sorry to hear about boo Mr Moose. Never been in that situation, so can't really advise.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks all
Apparently Molly has some kind of tumour on her bladder.
As I understand options are meds to help make it smaller or further investigation another time which would involve operating on her or can get a urine sample sent off which is £400 and not that reliable. 
:/ Meh
1st option for now

She's had a bit of a shave and currently laid out observing in the lounge


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2019)

Every so often Missy gets very demanding for a cuddle. This happened this morning, and I briefly had a furry outboard motor chugging away on my lap.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2019)

After blood test results apparently Molly has kidney weakness, can try fluid therapy to flush it out which means being at vets for 2 days! And would distress her.

Anyone have any experience of "fluid therapy"?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 30, 2019)

ddraig said:


> After blood test results apparently Molly has kidney weakness, can try fluid therapy to flush it out which means being at vets for 2 days! And would distress her.
> 
> Anyone have any experience of "fluid therapy"?


Not heard of that. Have they said how successful it would be ddraig? 
((Molly))


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2019)

Nope just had a text with update of 2nd hand info


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 30, 2019)

Give them a call in the morning and ask to speak to a vet. Hopefully someone will have heard of it and with good results. It's horrible having a poorly pet ((ddraig ))


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 30, 2019)

Chloe caught red handed chairing a meeting without inviting me. you have some explaining to do, young lady...


----------



## Epona (Aug 30, 2019)

ddraig said:


> After blood test results apparently Molly has kidney weakness, can try fluid therapy to flush it out which means being at vets for 2 days! And would distress her.
> 
> Anyone have any experience of "fluid therapy"?



I'd be tempted to phone them in the morning and ask for clarification.  

The thing I know about for kidney issues is subcutaneous fluids - because a cat has a loose skin (instead of their skin being firmly anchored all over the body by a layer of tissue/fat like ours is) the standard treatment for managing chronic renal failure is regular injections of fluids under the skin into the scruff of the neck, this is a fairly effective way of flushing out toxins that the kidneys are no longer efficient at removing - it works a bit like dialysis in that regard.  If that is required as an ongoing treatment for management of a kidney issue, you could potentially be taught to do that at home, it depends upon how easy your cat is to handle.

It could also mean that they want to keep her on an intravenous drip for a couple of days, maybe that would just be an initial treatment and they want to monitor her condition during that time to see if her kidney function improves?

I would really recommend phoning them, maybe arrange a time to go see the vet for a chat so that they can explain exactly what it entails, and what the short-term and longer-term prognoses are.  My vet surgery and our local vet hospital are both happy to do that sort of thing.

Only you can decide what is right for your cat, and how she is likely to react, maybe 2 days at the vet will be worth x amount of happy life to come - but you need to discuss it with your vet further to make the best informed decision IMO.

Best wishes to you all, these decisions can be agonising.


----------



## pesh (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 31, 2019)

pesh said:


>





Looks like you have a cat body..


----------



## KatyF (Aug 31, 2019)

Delilah didn't want me to get dressed this morning


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 31, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> This cat is an utter slob
> 
> View attachment 181982



Further proof:


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2019)

pesh said:


>



What a wonderful photo, love it


----------



## Chz (Aug 31, 2019)

> The thing I know about for kidney issues is subcutaneous fluids - because a cat has a loose skin (instead of their skin being firmly anchored all over the body by a layer of tissue/fat like ours is) the standard treatment for managing chronic renal failure is regular injections of fluids under the skin into the scruff of the neck, this is a fairly effective way of flushing out toxins that the kidneys are no longer efficient at removing - it works a bit like dialysis in that regard. If that is required as an ongoing treatment for management of a kidney issue, you could potentially be taught to do that at home, it depends upon how easy your cat is to handle.



We did this for a while with my old cat back in the 90s. But after a few months we decided that he hated it _so much_ that it was kinder to stop and let him go out peacefully at least.

And then the little bastard only went and lived another 3 years before succumbing to kidney failure!!


----------



## stavros (Aug 31, 2019)

I got back to my house this morning to be welcomed by one of next door's waiting on my front door step. She was absolutely over the moon to see me, rolling all over the place seeking the stroke.


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2019)

Chz said:


> We did this for a while with my old cat back in the 90s. But after a few months we decided that he hated it _so much_ that it was kinder to stop and let him go out peacefully at least.
> 
> And then the little bastard only went and lived another 3 years before succumbing to kidney failure!!



Yeah it very much depends on the cat, there is no one size fits all - a lot depends on how placid they are when being handled, and sometimes the best for their welfare is very much *not* to put them through any of that - I mean I think for tame cats that like a bit of lap time it is at least worth trying with treatment if there is a good chance of them continuing to lead a happy life - as they may handle it ok if they are fairly easy-going and used to being held - but even then it may prove too stressful, and often there is no way of knowing beforehand how they will react to it.

Good that yours had a decent amount of time to carry on doing the lovely being a cat thing before ill health took over - it is always good to hear about those situations


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2019)

stavros said:


> I got back to my house this morning to be welcomed by one of next door's waiting on my front door step. She was absolutely over the moon to see me, rolling all over the place seeking the stroke.



I skim read that as I was scrolling down and thought you said a cat was on your doorstep and had had a stroke - thank fuck I misread it!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks again Epona and all
Partner was trying to speak to vet yesterday and they said they would ring back and only did so a few minutes before closing then weren't available when rung straight back.

We would like clarification, especially if we can bring her home overnight rather than leaving for 2 days as that is unclear.
We will probably try the fluid therapy


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Thanks again Epona and all
> Partner was trying to speak to vet yesterday and they said they would ring back and only did so a few minutes before closing then weren't available when rung straight back.
> 
> We would like clarification, especially if we can bring her home overnight rather than leaving for 2 days as that is unclear.
> We will probably try the fluid therapy



2 of mine have spent time in the vet hospital overnight - Radar for a total of 8 nights over the period of a couple of weeks! Poor love was in the hospital more than he was home, and Sonic spent a night at the hospital after his CT scan and rhinoscopy - they do that sort of thing late in the day as it (the rhinoscopy, not the scan) is what they call a "dirty procedure" so he stayed in hospital for 1 night as he was still heavily sedated late in the day and they wanted to monitor him overnight - both cats were fine staying in hospital.  Radar was a right flirt with the vets and nurses, every time he stayed in he pestered the staff for cuddles whenever he was conscious (I am sure the first couple of days immediately after his initial surgery passed in a complete fog because he was on a fentanyl patch and didn't know which way was up, I visited him daily and he was in a right state the poor lad).

I am aware that my cats are exceptionally friendly and really very bold about being in new places.  At one point when Radar was not eating and on a feeding tube, I asked my regular vet whether he thought I was torturing the cat - and the vet shrugged and said "you know your cat better than I do" - as I was syringing liquid food down the feeding tube that night and Radar was sitting there purring and wanting head rubs while he was being fed, I realised the only one I was torturing was myself - I was so stressed that within a few days of Radar being fully recovered and discharged, I had a massive shingles outbreak!  He did recover (eventually), he is still active and a very happy little chap, and he still loves me.

Of course if that intensive treatment wasn't likely to resolve in full recovery and a few happy years to come, I would certainly have made different decisions, I wouldn't have done all that simply to hang onto him for longer if there was not a good chance for him to get back to full health.

(OH and I did actually discuss and decide that if stuff kept going wrong and he needed a third feeding tube install or another medical complication that it might be kinder to call it a day - very sad conversation to have, but I think necessary given the circumstances - we went through a variety of scenarios in a very logical manner and decided what would be acceptable/unacceptable in terms of his welfare, then cried after we had logically discussed and agreed on those limits - he is fine now so it's all academic, at least in regards to that health issue!)

So yeah, it depends on the cat - she could well be fine in the hospital for a night or two.


----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2019)

Partially awake, I tried to turn over in bed this morning, only to find about 3.5kg of cat in the way. Even that low a weight can be hard to move when it's fully bedded in.


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2019)

stavros said:


> Partially awake, I tried to turn over in bed this morning, only to find about 3.5kg of cat in the way. Even that low a weight can be hard to move when it's fully bedded in.



A small object that doesn't weight much but can sometimes seem to have sharp points at every end of it


----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2019)

She's just woken up after about three hours in that same spot on the bed. She doesn't lack for stamina.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2019)

it's ginger cat appreciation day today

o hai to the ginger kittehs of urban


----------



## hegley (Sep 1, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's ginger cat appreciation day today
> 
> o hai to the ginger kittehs of urban


  
My gingers being ginger.


----------



## clicker (Sep 1, 2019)

George appreciates all appreciation.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2019)

hegley said:


> My gingers being ginger.



"this looks good to shed hairs on"


----------



## ddraig (Sep 2, 2019)

Molly has gone to vets for fluid therapy and will stay overnight
Hope it helps her!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2019)

Well my ginger obviously didn't realise it was ginger appreciation day yesterday as I saw him for a total of about 3 minutes all day.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 2, 2019)

Best of luck for Molly (and for the vets attempting to treat her  )


----------



## Cloo (Sep 2, 2019)

Vastra has decided she is in love with my daughter's new bag for secondary school,  and is gracing it with a lucky coating of white fur


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2019)

Molly is back from the vets after fluid therapy
Had a bandage around leg which we have taken off as instructed
She seemed not too bad considering and made it up and down the stairs a couple of times
Then we gave her Loxicom in her food as prescribed and firstly wouldn't eat it then did with a bit of fresh food on top, didn't have much but came out of the kitchen walking funny and her back legs were wobbly, she tried to get upstairs but stumbled and had to stop for a while, also seemed to be breathing heavily/weirdly. Then made it up the stairs and went to hide under bed. 
Went to check on her after a while and she seemed very unresponsive and groggy.

Getting mixed messages about the Loxicom, one saying can cause renal failure and death so don't understand why the vet would prescribe this if kidney weakness was the original reason she went in 

Anyone have any experience of loxicom?
Partner has also got some CBD for animals and not sure whether wooo or worth a try


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 4, 2019)

Cyd disaproved of my reading the newspaper on her favourite spot, she's  quite feisty for an old girl or she still hasn't forgiven me for the bath last week despite the fact I was the one bleeding afterwards


----------



## Poi E (Sep 4, 2019)

black, white and read all over!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 4, 2019)

Poor Molly.  No experience to add but best wishes.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 4, 2019)

This is the closest and quietest these two have been together for a long time.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 4, 2019)

Extremely dignified


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 4, 2019)

That's Vastra's internet appeal pose innit? Bringing back memories of our Photoshop competition with her


----------



## Cloo (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes, variation on a theme trabuquera - she's been very talkative and affectionate today while we're stuck at home due to the Northern Line totally failing.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 4, 2019)

Testing my new phone camera on Molly.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 4, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Testing my new phone camera on Molly.
> 
> View attachment 183202



Lovely 
Looking forward to lots more pics of your furbabies


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Poor Molly.  No experience to add but best wishes.


Thanks, we were very worried about her last night.
She is much better today, a lot more alert and even got her little brrrr's back when we pass her or enter the room she is in


----------



## Gaia (Sep 4, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Testing my new phone camera on Molly.
> 
> View attachment 183202



She looks kinda Siamese-y. I think it's the ears - they HUGE! She's gorgeous, I'm glad she's okay.


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2019)

Is there such a thing as a cat who doesn't purr, even if they're evidently very happy? I ask because I frequently meet Breezeblock* on my walk to work, and he's lovely. He's very affectionate, rubbing around my legs and face-brushing my hand. However, if I tickle under his chin, he doesn't object at all but I can't feel any vibrations.

*So named by me because of his huge build.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2019)

stavros said:


> Is there such a thing as a cat who doesn't purr, even if they're evidently very happy? I ask because I frequently meet Breezeblock* on my walk to work, and he's lovely. He's very affectionate, rubbing around my legs and face-brushing my hand. However, if I tickle under his chin, he doesn't object at all but I can't feel any vibrations.
> 
> *So named by me because of his huge build.



have you checked the settings on his purr box?


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 6, 2019)

Vivoo helping me with my work


----------



## Callie (Sep 6, 2019)

Pleased with self helping cat face. Very purring too no doubt


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 6, 2019)

AFAIK some cats don't purr at all, some others purr incredibly extra loudly, it's just an anatomy thing. No reflection on the cat's character or general happiness level.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 6, 2019)

Vic defending his bean bag from Bob - plus Bob victorious!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 6, 2019)

This is the future liberals want.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2019)

awww  wish Molly was as placid!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2019)

Molly this morning with her shaved tummy


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 6, 2019)

Ha! This was the scene five minutes later


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 6, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 183424 View attachment 183425
> 
> Ha! This was the scene five minutes later


My late ' korky' used to climb right up my side onto my shoulder like that. Ouchy .


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 6, 2019)

How cute is this tiny kitteh?


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2019)

I had a shit night's sleep last night, although I did have two bed cuddles: one when I first woke up before realising how stupidly early it was; the other after I gave up trying to get back to sleep. Missy obviously enjoyed it too, as she proceeded to stay on the bed for about three hours after I got up.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 7, 2019)

I woke up this morning and was sort of trapped in bed as both cats were sleeping at the bottom.  I had to shimmy out sideways instead.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I woke up this morning and was sort of trapped in bed as both cats were sleeping at the bottom.  I had to shimmy out sideways instead.



when i lived with mogs, the two were fairly good at each having one side of the bed (with me in the middle) as their territory.  it got a bit difficult if neither of them wanted to move


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> when i lived with mogs, the two were fairly good at each having one side of the bed (with me in the middle) as their territory.



That reads as a very surprising tabloid scandal:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2019)

It shows how far me and one of the girls next door have come in the four years I've lived here that she was quite happy to roll over for a tummy tickle in the area behind our gardens earlier. I think I've built that trust over time.


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2019)

Cooking is difficult when your legs keep getting brushed. You're also in fear that your ankles are at mouth-height, should patience wear thin.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 10, 2019)

First time the 2 kittens have slept on the sofa with the old boy


----------



## Epona (Sep 10, 2019)

My lot are not too bad about the fact I am working now, I was worried they would be upset.  I am met with indignant yowling when I get home, then they climb all over me, but no real upset which is good


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 11, 2019)

Man turns garden hedge into giant cat - complete with whiskers and eyes


----------



## stavros (Sep 11, 2019)

I got home as my next door neighbour was feeding his two. Cat 1 was already there, noshing down her share in their kitchen. Cat 2 was out the back chilling, so he was calling her to come in before Cat 1 took all of it, beckoning her with a few bits in his hand.

Of course, at that point Missy had come out to say hi to me, and wondered what I was talking about over the fence. She vaulted said fence and started looking for ways to get in their back door to get Cat 2's food for herself.

Luckily it all ended amicably, without any hissing or claws. On another day though...


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## trabuquera (Sep 12, 2019)

yes, I can shed on this. acceptable.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 12, 2019)

Yeah. I'm going jump up onto the bed for a cuddle


----------



## Gaia (Sep 12, 2019)

Has Richard Saunders, creator of The Topiary Cat, ever been mentioned here…? He had an extremely handsome Russian Blue called Tolly and, when he died, he immortalised him in topiary. The Topiary Cat. He now paints him into various locations around the country.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Yeah. I'm going jump up onto the bed for a cuddle



you did not get this with my then partner's kitteh (many years ago now)

you would be woken up by a meeeeeeowl

then a 16 pound cat would land on you...


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 13, 2019)

Haha, yeah, my old boy cat would jump without warning onto the bed and land stiff-legged for maximum impact, invariably on my partner's nuts    usually at 3 in the morning.


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2019)

Polishing her weapons, in case I try tickling the forbidden area:


----------



## Epona (Sep 14, 2019)

stavros said:


> Polishing her weapons, in case I try tickling the forbidden area:
> 
> View attachment 184093



But there is an area clearly marked with white fur which would be ideal for stroking!  *loses hand*


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 14, 2019)

Just found this in my old photo's.  My partner and his sisters kitten.  Adorable!


----------



## smmudge (Sep 14, 2019)

Spot the cat!


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2019)

At Celia Hammond Trust...


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 14, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Just found this in my old photo's. My partner and his sisters kitten. Adorable!



 at the "i really want to move but there's a kitten asleep on my shoulder" look...


----------



## spitfire (Sep 14, 2019)

spitfire said:


> At Celia Hammond Trust...



No cats for us today. Apparently we need a street wise cat and there was only 1 suitable. Shadow is 8 years old though, we need a younger cat that can grow up with Molly.

They think the road is too near but it's 100m away. And it's a B road. I guess they're the experts but I'm not sure. Better safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2019)

Look at this grubby paw.  All of them are like it. He doesn't wash much.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 14, 2019)

Well that was lucky... hadn't seen cat most of the day, but that happens sometimes.

Son has friends over for a sleepover, so I have to find an extra sleeping bag. Not in its usual place, so I try under day bed in front room, which is still mostly a junk room. I open one of the drawers... Vastra jumps out! I hardly ever open those drawers... although that said, had she been gone for more than a day I'd probably check all drawers a cupboards anyway. Not sure how she got in there as I'm not sure who would have left one open long enough for her to climb in.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 15, 2019)

good little pattern:


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2019)

I think last night was a first: lap occupation whilst wearing shorts, but without putting claws into my knee to bed in.


----------



## Epona (Sep 16, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Well that was lucky... hadn't seen cat most of the day, but that happens sometimes.
> 
> Son has friends over for a sleepover, so I have to find an extra sleeping bag. Not in its usual place, so I try under day bed in front room, which is still mostly a junk room. I open one of the drawers... Vastra jumps out! I hardly ever open those drawers... although that said, had she been gone for more than a day I'd probably check all drawers a cupboards anyway. Not sure how she got in there as I'm not sure who would have left one open long enough for her to climb in.



I have a 1950s chest of drawers (the one nice piece of furniture I own) and there is a little bit of a gap between the back of the drawer and the back of the unit - it isn't very big, but it would technically be possible for a small cat to get into a drawer by climbing up the back - it is the sort of thing I can imagine Radar doing but he is just slightly too big, it might be feasible for a small female cat to access a similar space that way though!


----------



## KatyF (Sep 17, 2019)

Had to take Delilah to the vets for a check up today. She wasn't happy.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 17, 2019)

Toby toes is chilling!


----------



## Manter (Sep 17, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes is chilling!
> 
> View attachment 184388


Stunning eyes


----------



## Manter (Sep 17, 2019)

Ages ago I said idiot cat was secretly my favourite and someone was horrified I had a favourite.... but case in point. He is sat on the table next to me, purring so hard that the table is vibrating. Just because he gets to be close to me. 

Then periodically he head butts me till I give him a good scritch, then he subsides again. And gives little joy-mews if I talk to him


----------



## Manter (Sep 17, 2019)

(And the other cat is the favourite of two of the other 3 people in the house. It’s just this boy who has vocally adored me since the day he arrived)


----------



## clicker (Sep 18, 2019)

Ffs Tinker has caught a parakeet.
Sorry I don't know how to do spoilers so look away if you don't want to see an injured bird...
   
He has eventually hopped onto a perch...was still for ages, but definitely alive, slight bloody mark on his back. He's safe in that lean to and the cats are outside staring in. Have found a number for local wildlife helpers and they've texted me to say they will send a volunteer to collect him. Poor parakeet, they feed on the windfall apples.


----------



## clicker (Sep 18, 2019)

He's definitely perked up...


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 18, 2019)

Hope the bird makes a full recovery.


----------



## clicker (Sep 18, 2019)

He's being collected this afternoon and touch wood looking ok, but definite wound on back.


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2019)

I was eating my dinner with the patio doors open last night, when I heard a screeching ruckus break out. It seems Missy was having a very noisy altercation with one of next door's, who she's normally fine with. I looked over the wall and they were totally motionless, eyeballing one another about 30 apart. Next door looked like she had a bit of misplaced fur, so I'm guessing Missy went for her in some way.

Either way, the stand-off eventually ended and peace seems to have broken out today.


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2019)

I arrived home this afternoon and opened my back door to wheel the bike in. Missy appeared from upstairs, stretching and yawning after no doubt a highly taxing sleep. Then I noticed them on the floor: a wing, a head and an innard of undetermined origin. She never normally rips them to bits, and I can't find the rest of our late feathered friend.


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2019)

clicker said:


> He's definitely perked up...
> View attachment 184447
> View attachment 184448


Did they come pick the bird up?  Although he looks ok, he'll need antibiotics if he has been in a cats mouth as birds have no resistance to the bacteria naturally present in cat saliva.

Although as a parrot lover I find it a little disturbing, I do wonder if it was maybe not in the best health in the first place if the cat was able to catch it - or I guess the cat is a really great hunter!  Hope the bird will be ok.


----------



## clicker (Sep 20, 2019)

Epona said:


> Did they come pick the bird up?  Although he looks ok, he'll need antibiotics if he has been in a cats mouth as birds have no resistance to the bacteria naturally present in cat saliva.
> 
> Although as a parrot lover I find it a little disturbing, I do wonder if it was maybe not in the best health in the first place if the cat was able to catch it - or I guess the cat is a really great hunter!  Hope the bird will be ok.


Yes they collected him yesterday. He was quite settled in by then and the cats were disgusted at me through the windows. I have two cats and Bobby from two doors down is part of the gang. TBH between the 3 of them they are killing machines . Usually rats, mice and squirrels. My garden's been full of parakeets the last couple of weeks, due to a plenty supply of apples, it was only a matter of time.
He took a chunk out of the wildlife volunteers forearm, she said she'll need antibiotics. He'll be released from a secret location as soon as checked over and sorted out. It was his lucky day


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2019)

clicker said:


> Yes they collected him yesterday. He was quite settled in by then and the cats were disgusted at me through the windows. I have two cats and Bobby from two doors down is part of the gang. TBH between the 3 of them they are killing machines . Usually rats, mice and squirrels. My garden's been full of parakeets the last couple of weeks, due to a plenty supply of apples, it was only a matter of time.
> He took a chunk out of the wildlife volunteers forearm, she said she'll need antibiotics. He'll be released from a secret location as soon as checked over and sorted out. It was his lucky day



Glad to hear it, and yes if a parrot bites it can cause quite an injury, even a small/medium parrot like that can do a lot of damage - and yeah feral birds can carry some nasty diseases of their own - everything from psittacosis to cholera is possible.  Pet birds of course do mostly not get exposed to the same range of diseases, but I am assuming that any flock of parakeets snacking on your apples means it is likely not a pet, they are probably in the northern hemisphere (if it is apple season) and therefore a feral invasive species flock rather than a wild native flock in a part of the world where they naturally occur   (I think he is also young, probably hatched this year).

I hope both he and the wildlife volunteer will be ok.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 20, 2019)

Epona said:


> Did they come pick the bird up?  Although he looks ok, he'll need antibiotics if he has been in a cats mouth as birds have no resistance to the bacteria naturally present in cat saliva.
> 
> Although as a parrot lover I find it a little disturbing, I do wonder if it was maybe not in the best health in the first place if the cat was able to catch it - or I guess the cat is a really great hunter!  Hope the bird will be ok.


I woke today to find 2 dead bats on my bed. The cats take them out in mid flight, and bring them back as presents. 
Cats are a formidable force, regardless of how healthy their quarry may be.


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I woke today to find 2 dead bats on my bed. The cats take them out in mid flight, and bring them back as presents.
> Cats are a formidable force, regardless of how healthy their quarry may be.



Bats are actually much easier prey for cats than most birds 

EDIT: (I will explain that statement if need be, but it is to do with echolocation, vision, the speed of sound, the speed of light, and the comparative sight differences including ranges of movement and light spectrum that each species can detect - birds can react quicker to threat from a moving predator from pretty much 360 degrees, quicker than a cat can react to a bird's movement.  Time of day/lighting has some effect on that.  Bats rely on safety in numbers, a cat can leap into a swarm of bats leaving a roost at dusk and grab a few and that is the cat's most active hunting period of the day and good lighting conditions for its vision, however the bat species as a whole survives to live another day).


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hai Urbanz


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Hai Urbanz
> View attachment 184661



What would you charge for postage and packing on that item?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 20, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Hai Urbanz
> View attachment 184661


Red says hai 
 
She was peeping out the slot, but I was too slow.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 20, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Red says hai
> View attachment 184662
> She was peeping out the slot, but I was too slow.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 20, 2019)

Amazing eyeliner and nose-liner on that handsome cat, fucthest8 !


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 21, 2019)

Epona said:


> What would you charge for postage and packing on that item?



I'm sure there's a joke here, but it's too early. Something about pawstage?


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 21, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Amazing eyeliner and nose-liner on that handsome cat, fucthest8 !



I know right? Managed to get him when he wasn't doing his dribbling idiot face mind  He's got almost no teeth on the left as you look at him (street cat don't look after no teeth!) so very often that side droops a little lower, bless


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2019)

I've never officially timed it, but we must've come close to the lap ever lap occupancy today. She assumed the position just before kick-off of New Zealand and South Africa, and looked most perturbed when I eventually evicted her at the final whistle.

Bloody exhausting for me, keeping my thighs in the correct position for that long and not being able to man-spread.


----------



## Manter (Sep 21, 2019)

Groomed cats and idiot cat decided there was a bonus toy....


----------



## Gaia (Sep 21, 2019)

clicker said:


> He's being collected this afternoon and touch wood looking ok, but definite wound on back.


Do you have feral parakeets where you are, or do you reckon (s)he’s someone’s pet…? Dad says there are loads up at his golf club.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 21, 2019)

Manter said:


> Groomed cats and idiot cat decided there was a bonus toy....


Mine would have ate it


----------



## Epona (Sep 21, 2019)

stavros said:


> I've never officially timed it, but we must've come close to the lap ever lap occupancy today. She assumed the position just before kick-off of New Zealand and South Africa, and looked most perturbed when I eventually evicted her at the final whistle.
> 
> Bloody exhausting for me, keeping my thighs in the correct position for that long and not being able to man-spread.



Since I started working I moved my computer to over by the sofa so I could veg out with my feet up rather than sit at a desk - whenever I am sat here I am pretty much sweating under a small pile of purring furry things that refuse to move



Calamity1971 said:


> Mine would have ate it



Yeah mine are like that too - Radar overgrooms, Sonic eats non-food items, and Jakey plays with nuggets of poo...


----------



## clicker (Sep 21, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Do you have feral parakeets where you are, or do you reckon (s)he’s someone’s pet…? Dad says there are loads up at his golf club.


Hi Gaia there are huge flocks of them in South London. They roost in the highest trees, make a bloody racket but it's still amazing to see them. At about 5.30pm hundreds circle above looking for the best roosting spots. Lately they've taken to eating the apples and pears  in the garden. A hundred and one theories abound re their arrival...ranging from Jimi Hendrix releasing a pair to them escaping from a film set. They're resilient buggers. I watched a woodpecker drilling away for weeks on a new hole, only to be bullied away by the parakeets. They give the magpies a run for their money. There is probably a bank of high trees somewhere near your Dads golf course.


----------



## Epona (Sep 21, 2019)

clicker said:


> Hi Gaia there are huge flocks of them in South London. They roost in the highest trees, make a bloody racket but it's still amazing to see them. At about 5.30pm hundreds circle above looking for the best roosting spots. Lately they've taken to eating the apples and pears  in the garden. A hundred and one theories abound re their arrival...ranging from Jimi Hendrix releasing a pair to them escaping from a film set. They're resilient buggers. I watched a woodpecker drilling away for weeks on a new hole, only to be bullied away by the parakeets. They give the magpies a run for their money. There is probably a bank of high trees somewhere near your Dads golf course.



I last saw Indian Ring Neck Parakeets (like that one) in Greenwich park near the observatory, but I've also seen them in big flocks in Kent and Essex.  I don't think there is just one "origin story" of how they came to live in feral flocks here, just they have been popular pets for well over a century, I daresay people who were part of the British colonial regime in India kept them and may have brought them back to England, but they have certainly been pets here for ages with feral flocks here for a while now.

One reason why pets may have been turned loose in the first place is because parrots are really really messy and loud


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 21, 2019)

clicker said:


> Hi Gaia there are huge flocks of them in South London. They roost in the highest trees, make a bloody racket but it's still amazing to see them. At about 5.30pm hundreds circle above looking for the best roosting spots. Lately they've taken to eating the apples and pears  in the garden. A hundred and one theories abound re their arrival...ranging from Jimi Hendrix releasing a pair to them escaping from a film set. They're resilient buggers. I watched a woodpecker drilling away for weeks on a new hole, only to be bullied away by the parakeets. They give the magpies a run for their money. There is probably a bank of high trees somewhere near your Dads golf course.




I’m living near Brockwell Park at the moment, with a huge conference pear tree nearby. I see the parakeets feasting on the pears and dropping the remains, and in recent days also chowing down on conkers.


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 21, 2019)

My cat Tina:


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 22, 2019)

Manter said:


> Groomed cats and idiot cat decided there was a bonus toy....



That's all you got??

I can get nearly that *off my trousers *after one, fairly minor, Casper lap-sitting session


----------



## Manter (Sep 22, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> That's all you got??
> 
> I can get nearly that *off my trousers *after one, fairly minor, Casper lap-sitting session


That’s just from the idiot. Yeti gave me enough to knit a whole new kitten


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2019)

I don't think it's as popular as snooker, but the rugby World Cup has been welcomed in my house (the second photo is during an ad break):


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 23, 2019)

Lil’ Bob and Mrs SFM enjoying the sun


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 23, 2019)

Big sis. Little sis. Spending time together.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 24, 2019)

On second thoughts let's not go out today.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 24, 2019)

We're started to look at rehoming another now that I'm starting a new job and my partner will sometimes be at home overnight on her own, I think she could do with the company.

However she's never had a pet that wasn't mine first, and even then only lived with me and the cat for 18 months before I had to have Lucy put down, so I really need her to have a grasp on how much a cat costs to run, and this time I don't want to flake on insurance as it landed me with some big bills last time, even to the point my mum offered to help me out.

So how much do you reckon your cat costs to run each month? I'm thinking £30 for a wicked insurance policy, £30 for food and I'd like to sign them up to the monthly subscription at my vet where you get worming tablets, flea stuff and a check up every 6 months all included for £15 a month (you get some other stuff too, I can't remember what though).

Does that sound about right to all of you cat owners?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 24, 2019)

sim667 said:


> We're started to look at rehoming another now that I'm starting a new job and my partner will sometimes be at home overnight on her own, I think she could do with the company.
> 
> However she's never had a pet that wasn't mine first, and even then only lived with me and the cat for 18 months before I had to have Lucy put down, so I really need her to have a grasp on how much a cat costs to run, and this time I don't want to flake on insurance as it landed me with some big bills last time, even to the point my mum offered to help me out.
> 
> ...



I think you're probably overestimating insurance cost unless you go for an elderly (over 10) cat. I pay £10.50 per month for an excellent lifetime policy with Animal Friends. Other costs pretty much tally with what I spend. I also have a vet policy like the one you have and the cost is about the same. My food costs are slightly less but that's due to my cat only liking Waitrose or Lidl own brand  which are both much cheaper than Whiskas etc.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 24, 2019)

colacubes said:


> I think you're probably overestimating insurance cost unless you go for an elderly (over 10) cat. I pay £10.50 per month for an excellent lifetime policy with Animal Friends. Other costs pretty much tally with what I spend. I also have a vet policy like the one you have and the cost is about the same. My food costs are slightly less but that's due to my cat only liking Waitrose or Lidl own brand  which are both much cheaper than Whiskas etc.


Animal friends refused to pay out anymore for my cat after her first round of treatment though and I was paying about £13 a month...... They paid for one treatment, and then said it was no excluded from the policy.

I'd much rather over estimate though, because if its cheaper we'll stash that money for cat sitters etc as we were very reliant on friends and family with our last cat when we went away.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 24, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Animal friends refused to pay out anymore for my cat after her first round of treatment though and I was paying about £13 a month...... They paid for one treatment, and then said it was no excluded from the policy.
> 
> I'd much rather over estimate though, because if its cheaper we'll stash that money for cat sitters etc as we were very reliant on friends and family with our last cat when we went away.



Oh that's shit. I've found them quite good. Yeah but definitely better to overestimate than under.


----------



## hegley (Sep 24, 2019)

sim667 said:


> I'd much rather over estimate though, because if its cheaper we'll stash that money for cat sitters etc as we were very reliant on friends and family with our last cat when we went away.


We've got the Covered for Life policy with Petplan and I'm sure it's about £18 a month (will check when I get home).


----------



## Epona (Sep 24, 2019)

smmudge said:


> On second thoughts let's not go out today.
> 
> View attachment 184948



That was me this morning after 5 hours of sleep and hearing the torrential rain outside...


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 24, 2019)

sim667 said:


> We're started to look at rehoming another now that I'm starting a new job and my partner will sometimes be at home overnight on her own, I think she could do with the company.
> 
> However she's never had a pet that wasn't mine first, and even then only lived with me and the cat for 18 months before I had to have Lucy put down, so I really need her to have a grasp on how much a cat costs to run, and this time I don't want to flake on insurance as it landed me with some big bills last time, even to the point my mum offered to help me out.
> 
> ...



For food our two boys probably cost us about btw £30-50 per month - depending on how fussy they are - but places like Poundstretcher and Wilco’s sell great quality cheap biscuits, pouches and treats that they love - providing you do some crafty variety rotation.

After all the premiums (& excesses) we paid to PetPlan vs actual treatments required for our previous late lamented moggy (who died aged 17) we figured it just wasn’t worth it. For our current 2 boys, we put aside £20 per month into a dedicated account and, should treatment be required, the cash comes from there. So far (over 3.5 years), the account has covered everything and is running at a serious surplus so no regrets there at all. Obviously, if your pet has weird pedigree needs or strange health conditions related to the same then perhaps it makes financial sense but, for your standard moggy, it just doesn’t add up.


----------



## Epona (Sep 24, 2019)

seeformiles said:


> For food our two boys probably cost us about btw £30-50 per month - depending on how fussy they are - but places like Poundstretcher and Wilco’s sell great quality cheap biscuits, pouches and treats that they love - providing you do some crafty variety rotation.
> 
> After all the premiums (& excesses) we paid to PetPlan vs actual treatments required for our previous late lamented moggy (who died aged 17) we figured it just wasn’t worth it. For our current 2 boys, we put aside £20 per month into a dedicated account and, should treatment be required, the cash comes from there. So far (over 3.5 years), the account has covered everything and is running at a serious surplus so no regrets there at all. Obviously, if your pet has weird pedigree needs or strange health conditions related to the same then perhaps it makes financial sense but, for your standard moggy, it just doesn’t add up.


My standard moggy is the expensive one - I've told him multiple times that we could have had him fucking gold plated for less...  I'm not sure we'd have been able to save his life if it wasn't for petplan footing most of the bill.

EDIT TO ADD (tbh, these days there are DNA tests available for most of the common health conditions related to particular breeds, and if a pedigree cat DOESN'T come from DNA tested negative lines, then the breeder is not one you should buy from.  There is no excuse since the feline genome project and DNA testing becoming widely available for any cat to be deliberately bred that may have a serious hereditary health condition).


----------



## Numbers (Sep 24, 2019)

Little Marvellous Marvin is 4 months old now


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 24, 2019)

Numbers said:


> View attachment 185033
> 
> Little Marvellous Marvin is 4 months old now



‘Well hello there.’


----------



## TopCat (Sep 24, 2019)

My 17 year old Tom Bobby is getting a bit thin. I wondered worms. He is not a vet friendly cat. 
GF bought tablets. Said to crush in food etc.
I'm awake now and the bastard cat is running about and snarling.


----------



## Epona (Sep 24, 2019)

Numbers said:


> View attachment 185033
> 
> Little Marvellous Marvin is 4 months old now



He looks like he loves himself a bit, striking a pose in the mirror - bless him


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 25, 2019)

Cyd on the edge
 
She fell off ten minutes later and left the room highly offended when we laughed


----------



## Shirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Brad likes to sleep on Wolfie's leg sometimes. I struggled to take this photo because Madge was on my lap and refused to move.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2019)

Three mornings running that Missy has been outside when my alarm's gone off. This has meant that we haven't had our early morning cuddle, which ranks among the highlights of her day, at least if measured in purr intensity.


----------



## Epona (Sep 25, 2019)

Shirl said:


> Brad likes to sleep on Wolfie's leg sometimes. I struggled to take this photo because Madge was on my lap and refused to move.
> 
> View attachment 185056



_Bagpuss, dear Bagpuss
Old fat furry cat-puss
Wake up and look at this thing that I bring
Wake up, be bright
Be golden and light
Bagpuss, Oh hear what I sing

_


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2019)

Pretty Vivi


----------



## Gaia (Sep 26, 2019)

TopCat said:


> My 17 year old Tom Bobby is getting a bit thin. I wondered worms. He is not a vet friendly cat.
> GF bought tablets. Said to crush in food etc.
> I'm awake now and the bastard cat is running about and snarling.



It could be his thyroid, TC. Worms are usually visible in the litter tray. Hyperthyroidism is extremely common in elderly mogs; unfortunately, the only way to find out for certain will mean a trip to the V-E-T.  Sorry, Bob mate, but it's for your own good… Is he eating…?


----------



## Argonia (Sep 26, 2019)

ginger_syn said:


> Cyd turns her back on a comfy cushion
> View attachment 179346



Have you sent a picture of Cyd to the site Cats who look like Hitler?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 26, 2019)

My cat is a greedy fucker. I know all cats are, have had other cats, but this one gets really manic when any food is about and eats anything, salad, bananas, she will take food out of your hand when you are eating if you let her get too close. We do feed and worm her, it isn't hunger. Anyway other night my daughter ate about two mouthfuls of spag bol ('peppa pasta') and then I put her to bed. Came down and the cat had finished it, how the fuck did she eat spaghetti. Absolute weirdo.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 26, 2019)

I've just had a visitor. She's not been on the roof in months. She never stays these days, though. She used to curl up on the end of the bed, or I'd get me baps, er, massaged. She was sporting yet another new collar, too - more bling than the Kardashians, that cat! You'll have to excuse the mess - she really is not the world's most photogenic cat.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2019)

Gaia said:


> I've just had a visitor. She's not been on the roof in months. She never stays these days, though. She used to curl up on the end of the bed, or I'd get me baps, er, massaged. She was sporting yet another new collar, too - more bling than the Kardashians, that cat! You'll have to excuse the mess - she really is not the world's most photogenic cat.



You managed to get some good pics though, she's gorgeous!  Her fur looks really soft, does she let you stroke her at all?


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2019)

Proper Tidy my old boy cat was a greedy fucker too. He used to eat spaghetti, curry, anything and everything.


----------



## pesh (Sep 26, 2019)

Ours are getting bigger fast. And they're fascinated by the bath and shower. Any running water really.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2019)

Gorgeous babies pesh 

Here's my idiot Donut  <3


----------



## stavros (Sep 27, 2019)

pesh said:


> Ours are getting bigger fast. And they're fascinated by the bath and shower. Any running water really.



Have they stuck their heads down the toilet yet? Surely a right of passage for any cat.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2019)

pesh said:


> Ours are getting bigger fast. And they're fascinated by the bath and shower. Any running water really.


So cute!!


----------



## pesh (Sep 28, 2019)

stavros said:


> Have they stuck their heads down the toilet yet? Surely a right of passage for any cat.


Why is your tail soaking wet ahhhh no


----------



## Gaia (Sep 28, 2019)

Epona said:


> You managed to get some good pics though, she's gorgeous!  Her fur looks really soft, does she let you stroke her at all?



Thanks, considering all I’ve got is this not-exactly-new iPad. Not as much as she used to, and I do miss yelling “Paws have claws, Luna!” at her.   She’s a scrounger, I think she does her “poor, starving pussycat” routine down most of the road (she lives 3 doors down, at number 40). 

She’s started trying to bite me and she was never a biter. She used to be in here practically every day.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 28, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Gorgeous babies pesh
> 
> Here's my idiot Donut  <3
> 
> View attachment 185231


Donut should meet my sister's cat, Biscuit


----------



## Libertad (Sep 28, 2019)

pesh said:


> Ours are getting bigger fast. And they're fascinated by the bath and shower. Any running water really.



You've been tweaking their ear tufts haven't you? 
Haven't you?


----------



## pesh (Sep 28, 2019)

no! they tweak each others!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m house-sitting, and this is my housemate.

She’s very purry, very polite, very very cute and cuddly. I love her!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 28, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I’m house-sitting, and this is my housemate.



needs video of her riding the rocking horse


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 28, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> needs video of her riding the rocking horse




She wasn’t impressed by the request for grandstanding for the entertainment of strangers. She’s too polite to swear, so she increased the purring rate to mega-truck levels and then went to roll on the floor and distract me with her belly. And to my delight, she is not a hand trap!  It took me a while to attempt a belly rub because I’ve only ever lived with hand-traps before, but she turned back her chin and even put her softy paws on my hand while I rubbed her belly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 28, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> She wasn’t impressed by the request for grandstanding for the entertainment of strangers.





but internet fame awaits - some of that could be monetised in to kitty treats


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2019)

Molly, "madame fluff" yesterday


----------



## Epona (Sep 28, 2019)

SheilaNaGig - she's a lovely looking cat, she actually looks very laid back   I love her subtle tortie markings


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2019)

Missy's just come in from outside, fucking soaking, and decided to sit on the coffee table, perilously close to today's paper.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 28, 2019)

She's sort of butterscotch coloured. The darker bits mellow out the orange. She's gorgeous. And so cute! Very laid back, friendly, and maybe the most polite cat I've ever met.

The first day she was, like, "Ahem, I'm so sorry my people aren't here to take care of you; how may I help?"

The second two days she was, like "Oh! Excuse me... Do you know where my people are? Pardon me, would you be so kind as to bring my food please?"

After that she was, like "Are you now my People?"

And now she's all, like "Oh, you are my Person! I shall purr and chirrup for you, and entertain you while you hang out the laundry, and I shall sit at your feet while you cook, and we shall make a home together  "


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 28, 2019)

stavros said:


> Missy's just come in from outside, fucking soaking, and decided to sit on the coffee table, perilously close to today's paper.




She has a plan...


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 28, 2019)

ddraig Molly looks positively groomed in that pic! More like an elegant grande dame than a scruffy old bag lady  Glad she's doing OK

stavros - you mean you don't towel Missy off with a cloth as soon as she comes in? you monster  - don't start this pandering if you don't mean to keep it up though, once my old cat got used to being dried off with a warm tea towel he'd bitch and moan (or just stand there GLARING) if I didn't hop to it in time. He absolutely LOVED it though.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> ddraig Molly looks positively groomed in that pic! More like an elegant grande dame than a scruffy old bag lady  Glad she's doing OK
> 
> stavros - you mean you don't towel Missy off with a cloth as soon as she comes in? you monster  - don't start this pandering if you don't mean to keep it up though, once my old cat got used to being dried off with a warm tea towel he'd bitch and moan (or just stand there GLARING) if I didn't hop to it in time. He absolutely LOVED it though.


   classic
She has been grooming herself
still reckon she needs a brush to help her not get matted
She is doing well thanks, even jumped on the bed and gave me a nose boop this morning


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 28, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> stavros - you mean you don't towel Missy off with a cloth as soon as she comes in? you monster  - don't start this pandering if you don't mean to keep it up though, once my old cat got used to being dried off with a warm tea towel he'd bitch and moan (or just stand there GLARING) if I didn't hop to it in time. He absolutely LOVED it though.





when i lived with mogs, it took some visitors a bit of time to grasp that there was hand towel, tea towel and kitty towel on the rail in the kitchen...


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 29, 2019)

She refuses to accept its too small


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 29, 2019)

Piebald toes!


----------



## izz (Sep 29, 2019)

ddraig said:


> classic
> She has been grooming herself
> still reckon she needs a brush to help her not get matted
> She is doing well thanks, even jumped on the bed and gave me a nose boop this morning


Chuffed to hear this, I haven't wanted to mention it but I think Molly is my favourite urbanmog.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2019)

Aww, I'll pass on your admiration


----------



## Epona (Sep 29, 2019)

ddraig said:


> classic
> She has been grooming herself
> still reckon she needs a brush to help her not get matted
> She is doing well thanks, even jumped on the bed and gave me a nose boop this morning



In terms of grooming (human grooming cat, not cat giving itself a bath), it is best to use a brush or zoom groom on shorthaired cats to remove loose fur - they are not at risk of matting unless they get covered in mud or something, so a brush works well.

For any cat medium-haired or longer, a comb is better. 

She is looking great


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm getting a picture of our two previous dead cats for the OH for Christmas.  The artist (hiccup 's OH) has been sending me sketches and they are so good I keep wanting to share them with the OH, but have to keep reminding myself it's a surprise for him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> View attachment 185343 View attachment 185344



reminds me of the kitty who lives in the flat downstairs - she's also a tabby - and has the same "you have stopped petting me - why?" look...


----------



## Epona (Sep 29, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I'm getting a picture of our two previous dead cats for the OH for Christmas.  The artist (hiccup 's OH) has been sending me sketches and they are so good I keep wanting to share them with the OH, but have to keep reminding myself it's a surprise for him.



Sounds awesome, might be an emotional moment when the gift is unveiled mind you - I think I'd be in bits!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2019)

Epona said:


> Sounds awesome, might be an emotional moment when the gift is unveiled mind you - I think I'd be in bits!


I am hoping that is exactly what happens.  I will get a chance to do it in private first before I wrap it..


----------



## Epona (Sep 29, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I am hoping that is exactly what happens.  I will get a chance to do it in private first before I wrap it..



Oh that sounds good - personally I would hate to be surprised like that if there were other people around for xmas or something (the gift wonderful but possibly becoming a mess with an audience is not something I would feel good about!)- the thought occurred to me, but of course does not apply to everyone


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 29, 2019)

Been to visit Frank, aka professor Fluff tonight and he's coming on leaps and bounds. Nice shine appearing on his coat and is starting to become playful.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2019)

Epona said:


> In terms of grooming (human grooming cat, not cat giving itself a bath), it is best to use a brush or zoom groom on shorthaired cats to remove loose fur - they are not at risk of matting unless they get covered in mud or something, so a brush works well.
> 
> For any cat medium-haired or longer, a comb is better.
> 
> She is looking great


Thanks
She has loads of teeth missing so does struggle to groom and has matted before


----------



## Epona (Sep 29, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Been to visit Frank, aka professor Fluff tonight and he's coming on leaps and bounds. Nice shine appearing on his coat and is starting to become playful.
> View attachment 185499



He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Epona (Sep 29, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Thanks
> She has loads of teeth missing so does struggle to groom and has matted before



I get the missing teeth thing - my boys are all getting on a bit and not a single one of them has many teeth left - Radar had every single tooth bar his canines taken out last year (his first and probably only dental surgery), Jakey has had 3 dental surgeries over the years (and might need 1 more surgery next year to remove the rest), and Sonic has had a load of back teeth and one of his vampirekitty fangs taken out within the last couple of years.  It's odd when they have to have a canine removed, it changes the shape of their face a bit!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2019)

Epona said:


> Oh that sounds good - personally I would hate to be surprised like that if there were other people around for xmas or something (the gift wonderful but possibly becoming a mess with an audience is not something I would feel good about!)- the thought occurred to me, but of course does not apply to everyone



Only ever me and him for Xmas, so all good.


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2019)

Another missed bed cuddle first thing this morning, shortly after which my breakfast was interrupted as she came crashing through the cat flap to demand a cuddle. Right fucking now, beeyatch.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2019)

Been trying to get a picture of Donut's absurdly large feet, but it's impossible. This kind of gives an idea:


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 2, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Been trying to get a picture of Donut's absurdly large feet, but it's impossible. This kind of gives an idea:
> 
> View attachment 185703


Are you sure he's not a bear cub?


----------



## clicker (Oct 2, 2019)

Tinker's first tryout on the new radiator bed is a success. The heating helps . Thought they'd never use it. George may be too big .


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> Are you sure he's not a bear cub?



Heh, he is like a little bear! He's got a funny bear-like snub nose and loves sitting up on his hind legs


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 2, 2019)

Lyndon is allowed outside now. I was quite nervous about it, having been a street cat I thought he might wander off. Not to fear though, he knows where the food is


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 2, 2019)

Oh May Kasahara  - Donut is like my imaginary perfect dream cat come to life, great big club paws and all. Charmer!


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 2, 2019)

So took Bella to the vet yesterday for her annual vaccination. At the end I asked the vet to clean her ears. He gets a bottle of ear cleaning liquid and cotton wool and then proceeds to pour the liqquid into her ears? I'm like wtf? He should be wetting the cotton wool and then using that to wipe her ears and not pouring liquid all into her ear and into her ear canals. So, now she naturally will have liquid in her ear. When I got her home she was shaking her head and scratching the ear.

The vet last month cleaned chloes ears the proper way i.e. wet the cotton wool and wipe the ears. I emailed a complaint last night to stockwell goddards vet and called today to see if they had received the email. I was told the email has gone to their head office I think they said for a response. I will chase this again maybe Friday or next monday.

Any suggestions as to what I should say when I hear back from them?


----------



## Gaia (Oct 2, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Lyndon is allowed outside now. I was quite nervous about it, having been a street cat I thought he might wander off. Not to fear though, he knows where the food is
> 
> View attachment 185727



There ain't owt that canna be fixed with a bit o' duct tape…  Cats know a good thing when they find it, so he won't go anywhere - especially now the nights are drawing in and it's getting colder.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 2, 2019)

Gaia said:


> There ain't owt that canna be fixed with a bit o' duct tape…





I bloody love that chair. It's *so* comfortable


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 2, 2019)

Cyd in a new comfy spot.


----------



## izz (Oct 2, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> So took Bella to the vet yesterday for her annual vaccination. At the end I asked the vet to clean her ears. He gets a bottle of ear cleaning liquid and cotton wool and then proceeds to pour the liqquid into her ears? I'm like wtf? He should be wetting the cotton wool and then using that to wipe her ears and not pouring liquid all into her ear and into her ear canals. So, now she naturally will have liquid in her ear. When I got her home she was shaking her head and scratching the ear.
> 
> The vet last month cleaned chloes ears the proper way i.e. wet the cotton wool and wipe the ears. I emailed a complaint last night to stockwell goddards vet and called today to see if they had received the email. I was told the email has gone to their head office I think they said for a response. I will chase this again maybe Friday or next monday.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what I should say when I hear back from them?


How's the cat now ? I'd be pretty appalled, is she ok ?


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 2, 2019)

This looks less comfy but she seems happy


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 2, 2019)

izz said:


> How's the cat now ? I'd be pretty appalled, is she ok ?



She seems normal. Not seeing much scratching or head shaking. Interesting watching this video that this vet is doing the same thing. But I'm not keen on this way.


----------



## izz (Oct 2, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> She seems normal. Not seeing much scratching or head shaking. Interesting watching this video that this vet is doing the same thing. But I'm not keen on this way.



I wouldn't be keen either to be honest. Think the vet in the vid is cheating demonstrating with a rag doll as well, like to see them try with our furry hellspawn.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 3, 2019)

Molly Moo


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil’ Bob taking out his frustrations on the carpet


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2019)

Exhausted after a day spent sticking his paws into a tub of water in the back yard and checking his reflection Lil’ Bob (the scientist..) relaxes on Mrs SFM’s lap


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2019)

Look who fell in the bath this morning


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 4, 2019)

classic. Love how Donut is all like "this debacle had nothing to do with me and I deny any association with the incident or its perpetrator"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 4, 2019)

Davy crockett's hat, aka Milly is soaking up the heat from the bt box !


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Look who fell in the bath this morning





((((soggy kitteh))))


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2019)

Every day  I'll never get tired of Donut's sleeping skills.


----------



## Epona (Oct 5, 2019)

I need to try to get Nate to take photos of Radar asleep in bed with me - he often sleeps on my face


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 5, 2019)

Googled animal charity shops near me on google and found Paws in Battersea Park Road. So took a bus and donated the following:







Aiming to go back and donate some t-shirts and jacket. Got a £100 topman jacket that I never wear.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 6, 2019)

Lil’ Bob refusing to get off my chair


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2019)

I brushed down Missy's chair this morning, getting some, if not most of her fur off it. She then promptly went to sleep on it again to help replace the fur that I'd removed.


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2019)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob refusing to get off my chairView attachment 186088



Ahhh he looks like Radar's long lost brother   Harlequin/cow cats are the bestest!


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 6, 2019)

Epona said:


> Ahhh he looks like Radar's long lost brother   Harlequin/cow cats are the bestest!



Agreed!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2019)

Walked into the kitchen today (back door was open) and there was a little black and white cat just sitting there.  Not stealing food or nosing around.  Just sitting.


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Walked into the kitchen today (back door was open) and there was a little black and white cat just sitting there.  Not stealing food or nosing around.  Just sitting.



Your house belongs to him now


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2019)

You know the huge pupils they get when they're in a mental mode? Well I just witnessed that after she'd come in from outside, soaking wet, and sat perilously close to my bare feet, staring at them.


----------



## Manter (Oct 7, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> She seems normal. Not seeing much scratching or head shaking. Interesting watching this video that this vet is doing the same thing. But I'm not keen on this way.



That cat is a complete mash up of my two. Ghengis’ face and size, yeti’s colouring. Weird


----------



## smmudge (Oct 7, 2019)

Dylan headbumps so passionately!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 7, 2019)

We has kittens 

A boy and a girl, 9wks, just moglets from a friend who found herself with some accidentally. The W's are very thrilled (we kept it a secret). Percy our existing cat is slightly less impressed.


----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2019)

wiskey said:


> We has kittens
> 
> A boy and a girl, 9wks, just moglets from a friend who found herself with some accidentally. The W's are very thrilled (we kept it a secret). Percy our existing cat is slightly less impressed.



OMG cuteness!!! The girl's markings are very pretty and the boy has a naughty look to him - I think he will be a sweet handful


----------



## wiskey (Oct 7, 2019)

Unfortunately I've been pretty much laid up for the past 24hrs with lurgies so I can't spam you with all the pictures, but don't worry I'll take loads and catch up soon.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2019)

Ooh,gorgeous little babies  Do they have names yet?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 7, 2019)

Not yet, Werv favours Loki and Maisy, Weebles had a list of about 30 names when she came out of school, and the littlest W told the childminder they are called Human and Bot .... They aren't


----------



## Manter (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh gorgeous! How exciting


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 8, 2019)

Lovely moglet kittens there!


----------



## clicker (Oct 8, 2019)

George with thinly disguised hammock envy.


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2019)

clicker said:


> George with thinly disguised hammock envy.
> View attachment 186351



Oh the poor love, I think you need more hammocks, look at his little face.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 8, 2019)

Watching boxing with Marvellous Marvin


----------



## pesh (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Callie (Oct 8, 2019)

wiskey said:


> We has kittens
> 
> A boy and a girl, 9wks, just moglets from a friend who found herself with some accidentally. The W's are very thrilled (we kept it a secret). Percy our existing cat is slightly less impressed.


You have duplicated my cats  although one of mine was Percy anyway!


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2019)

Numbers said:


> View attachment 186366
> 
> Watching boxing with Marvellous Marvin



I know you like the boxing, he looks like "why are those hoomans hitting each other?" though


----------



## Numbers (Oct 8, 2019)

pesh said:


>


That’s an amazing photo.


----------



## pesh (Oct 8, 2019)

One of them will find the most uncomfortable way to sleep possible, then the other one will come along and go to sleep on his head. They take it in turns.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 8, 2019)

Callie said:


> You have duplicated my cats  although one of mine was Percy anyway!


More than that we've duplicated Percy! He's well put out  they are uncannily alike


----------



## wiskey (Oct 8, 2019)

They are starting to come out a bit more whilst we are around, and I've stayed out of bed long enough to play 

She's definitely faster/smarter/more coordinated than he is (of course).


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 8, 2019)

wiskey said:


> View attachment 186368 View attachment 186369 They are starting to come out a bit more whilst we are around, and I've stayed out of bed long enough to play
> 
> She's definitely faster/smarter/more coordinated than he is (of course).




They're gorgeous


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 8, 2019)

Casper has got (yet another) tick - out comes the tick picker again (sigh)


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 9, 2019)

Lil’ Bob on Speaker’s Corner a minute ago


----------



## stavros (Oct 9, 2019)

Epona said:


> I know you like the boxing, he looks like "why are those hoomans hitting each other?" though



Yes, why don't they just hiss at one another, stare obsessively for several minutes, and then go back to sleep?


----------



## Epona (Oct 9, 2019)

stavros said:


> Yes, why don't they just hiss at one another, stare obsessively for several minutes, and then go back to sleep?



My 2 Ori boys (who are the best of friends, and not aiming to harm one another) do actually do a kind of boxing thing when they are having the mild grumps with one another


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2019)

Why


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 10, 2019)

Odin has recently decided he'd rather eat the dogs food then whiskers. I assume its just a variety thing and he will be bored of it soon. 

I'm also not sure weather to be proud of Katniss or think she's a bully. It doest seem long since they were cowering under the bed at the thought of a puppy smaller then they were. She'll now sit on the floor when the dogs about and has started swiping at the dog if she gets to close. Last night I was dishing up bits of fatty lamb as I was cooking and after eating hers advanced on the dog to it from her. 

The dog has started copying her and swiped a big dog in the park yesterday in a very Katniss like maneuver.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 10, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 186492 View attachment 186493
> 
> Why



Because cat.

Right, apologies for the cat spam.
However ... encouraging signs, after him going a little awol one evening and appearing late looking chastened, he decided he wanted to sleep on our bed for the evening then he and Miss actually sat together for a bit. 
Then today, he's staying pretty close to home and keeping me company whilst I work  
I get the distinct feeling he's discovered that leaving the garden comes with some dangers


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2019)

Do you think that when cats sleep with their paws/arms clamped over their eyes it means they have a headache or something?  I worry about it occasionally, I am sure we cannot be the only species to get headaches.

I'd post a photo that I just took of Jakey but apparently Windows failed to recognise my phone, I wonder if I can post it from my phone, 1 sec
(...can build a gaming PC from scratch, doesn't know how to post photos or listen to music on mobile phone...)


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2019)

Jakey clutching his head


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Odin has recently decided he'd rather eat the dogs food then whiskers. I assume its just a variety thing and he will be bored of it soon.
> 
> I'm also not sure weather to be proud of Katniss or think she's a bully. It doest seem long since they were cowering under the bed at the thought of a puppy smaller then they were. She'll now sit on the floor when the dogs about and has started swiping at the dog if she gets to close. Last night I was dishing up bits of fatty lamb as I was cooking and after eating hers advanced on the dog to it from her.
> 
> The dog has started copying her and swiped a big dog in the park yesterday in a very Katniss like maneuver.



Sorry to be the piss on everyones fireworks know-it-all worrywort again - dog food is not at all suitable for cats as it contains lower levels of protein and not nearly enough taurine - taurine deficiency can cause sight loss and muscle weakness.  Don't leave it too long (days rather than weeks) before trying to find some cat food that she likes..  If she has very increased appetite and eating everything in sight (and getting pissy enough to fight others for their food too), that is worth a vet visit as it could indicate parasite infestation or hyperthyroidism.

I hope all is well!


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 11, 2019)

They curl up and cover their eyes to protect their vulnerable parts.


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2019)

They don't seem to be feeling vulnerble right now!

I get what you are saying though, I cover my face if one of them is charging around when I am in bed, so that would seem to be a valid point


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2019)

Apparently I can't post a pic because of a memory limit, people phone me every evening about work related stuff, and predictive texting hates me... can I just drop my phone down the loo and rewind 25 years?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2019)

Epona said:


> Sorry to be the piss on everyones fireworks know-it-all worrywort again - dog food is not at all suitable for cats as it contains lower levels of protein and not nearly enough taurine - taurine deficiency can cause sight loss and muscle weakness.  Don't leave it too long (days rather than weeks) before trying to find some cat food that she likes..  If she has very increased appetite and eating everything in sight (and getting pissy enough to fight others for their food too), that is worth a vet visit as it could indicate parasite infestation or hyperthyroidism.
> 
> I hope all is well!



Thanks, its only a small bit, when I'm feeding the dog and he takes an intrest. Actually they have monstered the wet this week. Just worked out its 20 pouches between the two since Monday lunchtime when I got them in. On top of free feed on dry. They normally get Whiskers with the odd Felix for variety, but I was obviously feeling soft this evening and got a 40 pack of Sheba as it was on special.

Edit. Everything is not right in Katniss world right now


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Thanks, its only a small bit, when I'm feeding the dog and he takes an intrest. Actually they have monstered the wet this week. Just worked out its 20 pouches between the two since Monday lunchtime when I got them in. On top of free feed on dry. They normally get Whiskers with the odd Felix for variety, but I was obviously feeling soft this evening and got a 40 pack of Sheba as it was on special.
> 
> Edit. Everything is not right in Katniss world right now
> 
> View attachment 186716



Oh cool, a little bit is fine - everything in moderation (well not everything, some stuff is downright toxic - but you know what I mean!)  I was just a little concerned that it might be all they were eating 

I love the look on her face... "Hooman has failed at the most basic of duties..."


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2019)

I think we've got a new neighbour several doors down. I met him/her the other day as I wheeled my bike round the the back gate. They weren't willing to be stroked yet, but was keen to sniff my rims.


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2019)

stavros said:


> I think we've got a new neighbour several doors down. I met him/her the other day as I wheeled my bike round the the back gate. They weren't willing to be stroked yet, but was keen to sniff my rims.



"Sniff my rims?"


----------



## Numbers (Oct 11, 2019)

There’s a Daddy Long Legs flyin about and the kittens are going Bananas, Dennis looks like a French Pug.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Numbers (Oct 11, 2019)

Daddy Long Legs RIP


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 12, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Daddy Long Legs RIP



Earning their keep then.


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2019)

How can the quiet, peaceful bundle of joy in the first photo also be the savage cunt who flies out of the wardrobe to inflict what you see in the second photo?


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 12, 2019)

stavros said:


> How can the quiet, peaceful bundle of joy in the first photo also be the savage cunt who flies out of the wardrobe to inflict what you see in the second photo?
> 
> View attachment 186856
> View attachment 186857


----------



## wiskey (Oct 13, 2019)

Mable-martha (Girly kitten) had an unfortunate incident earlier when she finally plucked up the courage to jump from my bed onto the nearby bin .... Unfortunately it's a swingtop bin so whilst she successfully cleared the distance as soon as she landed on it it swallowed her whole  I haven't laughed as hard in ages  I did rescue her and she looked most put out


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Mable-martha (Girly kitten) had an unfortunate incident earlier when she finally plucked up the courage to jump from my bed onto the nearby bin .... Unfortunately it's a swingtop bin so whilst she successfully cleared the distance as soon as she landed on it it swallowed her whole  I haven't laughed as hard in ages  I did rescue her and she looked most put out
> 
> View attachment 186879


Blimey yeah I have seen that happen a few times - swing top bins are the natural enemy of the leaping feline 

The lid works the other way too of course, once Radar realised how it worked he would hide in it and wait until one of us walked past - then shoot vertically upright out of it, punch the passing hooman on the shoulder, and race along the hallway leaving a trail of potato peelings and used tea bags in his wake.  

We did switch to a pedal bin, it was getting very startling and quite messy.

EDIT: Also your girl kitten has grown like a weed!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Mable-martha (Girly kitten) had an unfortunate incident earlier when she finally plucked up the courage to jump from my bed onto the nearby bin .... Unfortunately it's a swingtop bin so whilst she successfully cleared the distance as soon as she landed on it it swallowed her whole  I haven't laughed as hard in ages  I did rescue her and she looked most put out
> 
> View attachment 186879



Cats hate being laughed at. Mine certainly look most put out.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 13, 2019)

chloe and rogue together


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 13, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Cats hate being laughed at. Mine certainly look most put out.



That's what makes it so much fun


----------



## clicker (Oct 13, 2019)

George is too wary to try the cat hammock...so I've improvised with a fleecy foot muff .


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Mable-martha (Girly kitten) had an unfortunate incident earlier when she finally plucked up the courage to jump from my bed onto the nearby bin .... Unfortunately it's a swingtop bin so whilst she successfully cleared the distance as soon as she landed on it it swallowed her whole  I haven't laughed as hard in ages  I did rescue her and she looked most put out
> 
> View attachment 186879



Did she do the "I meant that" look?


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 13, 2019)

Casper has finally been successfully been de - ticked 

The fuss he put up you'd think it was his best mate


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 13, 2019)

Lotte


----------



## moose (Oct 13, 2019)

Stan posing winsomely in front of a stone lion.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 13, 2019)

Keep finding the bath mat in a crumpled up ball the other side of the bathroom. Found the culprit today .
 
 

It wasn't a shock to learn it was the mad ginger.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 13, 2019)

Have enjoyed a rare visit to this thread to catch up on the kittehs of urban.

Just wish I didn't live so close to the road; there's miles without on the other three sides ...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Oct 13, 2019)

I do love a black cat Schmetterling .

I am Cat-less right now. My dear old One-eyed Cat died back in March and I’ve been dealimg with various crises since then. But I’m now in a new flat that is proper home, with a garden and a cat flap. I’m not quite ready for a personal companion, I don’t think, but I’m certainly noticing the locals. There’s a busy fella who scurries about twice a day, he uses my garden as a passageway but so far as I can tell he doesn’t stop here. And there is a gorgeous entirely black cat who has been spying on me from the roof of the shed. Quite shy, very sleek, a youngster. He’s literally crossed my path several times. That’s good luck, right?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> He’s literally crossed my path several times. That’s good luck, right?



as long as you don't trip over him, yes


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Keep finding the bath mat in a crumpled up ball the other side of the bathroom. Found the culprit today .
> View attachment 186996
> View attachment 186998
> 
> It wasn't a shock to learn it was the mad ginger.



Does he do that thing if you discover him killing the bath mat where you can see the exact moment when he realises you are there and his back legs that are kicking the thing to death gradually slow down and stop...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 14, 2019)

Epona said:


> Does he do that thing if you discover him killing the bath mat where you can see the exact moment when he realises you are there and his back legs that are kicking the thing to death gradually slow down and stop...


Yes, she sort of looks all butter wouldn't melt. Tail still twitching though cos of unfinished business


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 14, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I do love a black cat Schmetterling .
> 
> I am Cat-less right now. My dear old One-eyed Cat died back in March and I’ve been dealimg with various crises since then. But I’m now in a new flat that is proper home, with a garden and a cat flap. I’m not quite ready for a personal companion, I don’t think, but I’m certainly noticing the locals. There’s a busy fella who scurries about twice a day, he uses my garden as a passageway but so far as I can tell he doesn’t stop here. And there is a gorgeous entirely black cat who has been spying on me from the roof of the shed. Quite shy, very sleek, a youngster. He’s literally crossed my path several times. That’s good luck, right?



i have always thought of black cats as being special and that they bring good luck, though I was aware that people think of them as bringing bad luck, but was aghast to learn that they are difficult to home due to people’s suspicions and suspicious beliefs. 
When we went to choose our cats from CHAT I was asked whether I don’t mind the fact that two of the three cats we chose - they were/are a family group that CHAT didn’t want to split - were black I said: Ach, they cancel each other out! 

After the last of my previous set of two cats had died I had a break of exactly one year and that was nice but knew the time for more cats had come when I found myself absentmindedly petting my son’s outdoor microphone cover. Watch out for that behaviour and you will know.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 14, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Keep finding the bath mat in a crumpled up ball the other side of the bathroom. Found the culprit today ...



I have caught Percy a few times sliding the length of the hallway on the rug


----------



## wiskey (Oct 14, 2019)

Ok cat people... I need your help.

Firstly - Percy (8) is tolerating the beastlets but he's not really overjoyed about them and is mostly staying out or upstairs. Will he just get used to them in time?

Secondly - one of the reasons he's probably not all that enamoured with them is that they are apparently not inclined to use the litter tray. I initially bought wood but their old house used silica so I bought some of that. It's not helped. Later I'm going to buy another one to put in the hallway which is more private. Any other ideas?


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2019)

If they do a poo somewhere they aren't supposed to, don't throw it away, put it in the litter tray - the smell will tell them that is the loo

Give any areas that they have pood or weed in that *aren't* the litter tray a good clean with an enzyme cleaner - brands such as UrineOff in spray bottles are your best bet IMO - so that the smell doesn't tell them *that* is the loo!

Make sure the litter trays have a little privacy, but not necessarily covered - they tend not to like folks walking past, but not all cats like those covered trays

If you see one of them squatting to go in the wrong place, don't make a big fuss, just gently say "No", pick them up and put them in the litter tray, praise when you see them getting it right.  Although don't hover over them while they are using the tray, that can be offputting.

I am sure that it will sort itself out - they look to be quite little still and maybe didn't have much time to practice copying mum before going home with you


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 14, 2019)

Beautiful beasts,  Schmetterling and moose!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 14, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Firstly - Percy (8) is tolerating the beastlets but he's not really overjoyed about them and is mostly staying out or upstairs. Will he just get used to them in time?



maybe, maybe not.  some cats don't get on with some other cats, the same as some humans don't get on with some other humans.



wiskey said:


> Secondly - one of the reasons he's probably not all that enamoured with them is that they are apparently not inclined to use the litter tray. I initially bought wood but their old house used silica so I bought some of that. It's not helped. Later I'm going to buy another one to put in the hallway which is more private. Any other ideas?



general wisdom is it's worth having one litter tray per kitty and then one spare (if home is big enough) - tends to reduce risk of one cat being reluctant to go to a tray that's in another cat's territory.

if not stating the obvious, cats protection have quite a lot of kitty advice online here


----------



## Manter (Oct 14, 2019)

The fat crazy one is spending quite a lot of the time trying to eat the houseplants


----------



## Manter (Oct 14, 2019)

Epona said:


> If they do a poo somewhere they aren't supposed to, don't throw it away, put it in the litter tray - the smell will tell them that is the loo
> 
> Give any areas that they have pood or weed in that *aren't* the litter tray a good clean with an enzyme cleaner - brands such as UrineOff in spray bottles are your best bet IMO - so that the smell doesn't tell them *that* is the loo!
> 
> ...


All of this. And clear up spills really quickly and really well!


----------



## Cloo (Oct 14, 2019)

A dining chair ended up moved in front of our glass side door so Vastra positioned herself on it and enjoyed a commanding view of the lounge and kitchen. 

Then she nicked the chair I was working at.


----------



## Manter (Oct 14, 2019)

Fucksake Yeti


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 14, 2019)

Manter said:


> The fat crazy one is spending quite a lot of the time trying to eat the houseplants


Looks like fat crazy one is wearing a bustle


----------



## pesh (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## trabuquera (Oct 14, 2019)

Those EARS pesh!  Both kittehs look blissfully happy and content and relaxed.


----------



## pesh (Oct 14, 2019)

Yeah, it was a rare moment of calm.


----------



## Manter (Oct 14, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Looks like fat crazy one is wearing a bustle


A bustle made of dreamies


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 14, 2019)

Cloo said:


> A dining chair ended up moved in front of our glass side door so Vastra positioned herself on it and enjoyed a commanding view of the lounge and kitchen.
> 
> Then she nicked the chair I was working at.View attachment 187133



looks like she's waiting for the mood to strike before starting on her novel


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2019)

I definitely have ear tuft jealousy pesh


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 15, 2019)

Lil’ Bob - all nose and teeth (& in my chair - again)


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2019)

This morning before I got up, Radar was cuddling my face in bed and accidentally scratched my cheek.

This morning at work about 3 people asked what had happened to my face, was I ok - I explained it but was surprised there was so much interest in it.

UNTIL at lunchtime when I went to a greasy spoon with mirrored tiles on the wall - and realised that I had spent the morning with dried blood all over my cheek...


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 15, 2019)

Guess who's going to the V. E. T. tomorrow? 

Stinky breath Casper, that's who

And we've already got him booked in for dental surgery should the need arise without him having to come home and make a return visit


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2019)

Idiot cat has taken to drinking bath water. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2019)

Manter said:


> Idiot cat has taken to drinking bath water. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Manter (Oct 15, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


The edge of the bath is quite narrow and he’s a BIG cat.... I am a bit nervous


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 15, 2019)

Epona said:


> This morning before I got up, Radar was cuddling my face in bed and accidentally scratched my cheek.
> 
> This morning at work about 3 people asked what had happened to my face, was I ok - I explained it but was surprised there was so much interest in it.
> 
> UNTIL at lunchtime when I went to a greasy spoon with mirrored tiles on the wall - and realised that I had spent the morning with dried blood all over my cheek...



  Can't believe no-one told you. Surely "Okay, but you know you've got blood on you, right?"


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Can't believe no-one told you. Surely "Okay, but you know you've got blood on you, right?"



Nah - almost certainly within seconds of me arriving on site they will have started betting on how long it would take me to notice


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 15, 2019)

Epona said:


> Nah - almost certainly within seconds of me arriving on site they will have started betting on how long it would take me to notice


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2019)

Yet more Donut    

 

More Donut foot


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 15, 2019)

Gorgeousness!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2019)

Manter said:


> The edge of the bath is quite narrow and he’s a BIG cat.... I am a bit nervous


I have very strong memories of the time one of my childhood cats fell in my bath ... One minute everything was calm, the next half my bathwater had moved across the room with the very shocked cat!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2019)

Weebles was SO happy that the beastlets spent bedtime with her


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 16, 2019)

Lovely to see all the cats. I will post one of our Minou soon, he's got hyperthyroidism but is doing really well on the medication. I need to take an up to date pic.


----------



## petee (Oct 16, 2019)

there's a vet next door to my apt building, they've put a tiny couch in the window so the house cat can look adorable for passers-by


----------



## hegley (Oct 16, 2019)

Boopable.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2019)

There's something about snooker being on the telly which means my lap is unavoidable.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 17, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Guess who's going to the V. E. T. tomorrow?
> 
> Stinky breath Casper, that's who
> 
> And we've already got him booked in for dental surgery should the need arise without him having to come home and make a return visit



we took our two yesterday for their jabs - Vic is the picture of health but poor Bob shows signs of having fleas plus is officially a fat bastard. Rationing of treats not being received terribly well so far..


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 17, 2019)

Well, Casper was lulled into a false sense of security with the cat box being left out AND OPEN for the last couple of days - Mrs Voltz had got the boys in earlier in the day (they then spent the rest of the afternoon "fighting" - which was nice)

I got home from work at bang on 5:00 - a quick scritch of both Casper and Clive and then a quick pick up 'n' plonk into the cat box

HE WAS NOT A HAPPY CAT

Singing the song of his people - scratching the floor of the box trying to get out - eyes wide like saucers. So we covered him up and took him to the vet

The vet was pre-warned about him either being:-

Super stressed and "catatonic" like his brother was - so easy to handle

OR

Super fiesty

Guess which one he was?

The second the cat box was opened he was out and trying to get out of the room - Yeowling - really not wanting to be there

He jumped up on a window ledge - I was able to get close to him and start stroking him and trying to get him to calm down

The vet had these, what can only be described as "magic" calming wipes and within seconds he was calming right down and the vet became only the 4th person in 4 years of having him who's managed to touch him

He's got some dental problems which will only become evident when he's been knocked out - so best case he has a clean, descale and polish - worst case he has tooth or teeth out

And he comes home this afternoon/evening

Wonder how long it'll be before he's forgiven us?

Pics will, of course, follow


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 17, 2019)

Gummies all back safe and sound I've been informed

Minus 10 teefs


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2019)

One day, cats will realise that if they run to their feeding spot it doesn't mean that food will get there any quicker.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 17, 2019)

All forgiven


----------



## KatyF (Oct 17, 2019)

Forgot to post this on Sunday (forgive the last night's makeup), Delilah enjoying a Sunday lie in


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Gummies all back safe and sound I've been informed
> 
> Minus 10 teefs



How is the wee mite doing?

All of mine have had teeth surgically removed at some point or another - Radar went with a full mouth of teeth for 13 years then got feline tooth resorption - which is I think an auto-immune disorder in which their immune system starts breaking down the roots of their teeth - cats have 30 teeth and he had 26 removed in one session of surgery.  The vet left just his 4 fangs in place, and said they may fall out over time anyway.  My other cats have had a few teeth removed every other year it seems, a conveyor belt of dental surgery!  Sonic has had one of his fangs out so he is now only vampire kitty on one side of his face


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2019)

stavros said:


> One day, cats will realise that if they run to their feeding spot it doesn't mean that food will get there any quicker.



It actually sometimes does though - one of my idiot boys will sit down in front of me and wail when I am carrying his bowl of food - so actually slows me down.  If he ran to his feeding spot I would be able to get there a bit quicker


----------



## wiskey (Oct 18, 2019)

The novelty of kittens who are incapable of using a litter tray has worn off. 

I've never had kittens who haven't come house trained, even freshly hatched ones. 

Yesterday I bought some urine removing spray, a third (massive) tray and another type of litter. dervish is going to have to have a go at training them tomorrow as I'm out all day.

Unfortunately we don't have any doors downstairs so I can't confine them to a smaller space until they get it either.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 18, 2019)

Epona said:


> How is the wee mite doing?
> 
> All of mine have had teeth surgically removed at some point or another - Radar went with a full mouth of teeth for 13 years then got feline tooth resorption - which is I think an auto-immune disorder in which their immune system starts breaking down the roots of their teeth - cats have 30 teeth and he had 26 removed in one session of surgery.  The vet left just his 4 fangs in place, and said they may fall out over time anyway.  My other cats have had a few teeth removed every other year it seems, a conveyor belt of dental surgery!  Sonic has had one of his fangs out so he is now only vampire kitty on one side of his face



He is, not surprisingly, very skittish indeed. Seeing danger everywhere.

He came and sang us a song this morning at around 4:30 so I got up and went and sat with him and his brother on the sofa for 45 minutes. He spent most of that on my lap purring his little head off

Interesting getting him weighed for the first time he wasn't as heavy as I feared he was, he's around 4.5 kg and the vet felt he was just about spot on for a cat of his size and build

Oh oh normal service sounds like it's just resumed - I've just heard the first play fight twixt the boys


----------



## Numbers (Oct 18, 2019)

Dennis and Marvin have both been snipped and chipped today 

A question if I may.  When do/would you start letting kittens out?  I can’t remember with our other cats over the years.


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> He is, not surprisingly, very skittish indeed. Seeing danger everywhere.
> 
> He came and sang us a song this morning at around 4:30 so I got up and went and sat with him and his brother on the sofa for 45 minutes. He spent most of that on my lap purring his little head off
> 
> ...


If he was on opiate pain relief (which is normal after that sort of procedure) that tends to make them really quite hyper (worried and wandering/running around)- they don't know what is going on and don't like it very much IME.


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Dennis and Marvin have both been snipped and chipped today
> 
> A question if I may.  When do/would you start letting kittens out?  I can’t remember with our other cats over the years.



If they are male (I am guessing by the names!) then like a human after a vasectomy, they can still have sperm in the tubes for up to 6 weeks afterwards


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2019)

Epona said:


> It actually sometimes does though - one of my idiot boys will sit down in front of me and wail when I am carrying his bowl of food - so actually slows me down.  If he ran to his feeding spot I would be able to get there a bit quicker



I doubt it with mine. She knows the drill, the same every evening for three and a half years: a squeak of excitement as she sees her special bowl being picked up, sprinting ahead of me to the hallway where her bowls are, and then looking at the floor as she waits for me to catch up.

Of course, this is often preceded by sitting in the middle of the kitchen floor as I cook, thereby slowing me down.


----------



## Callie (Oct 18, 2019)

wiskey said:


> The novelty of kittens who are incapable of using a litter tray has worn off.
> 
> I've never had kittens who haven't come house trained, even freshly hatched ones.
> 
> ...


Do you have doorframes which you could fit wood boards in to restrict access? I've never had to do this either so no idea how to manage it. I think something on the net may have suggested moving their floor poop into the litter tray? And move them into the tray asap if they're doing a business


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2019)

stavros said:


> I doubt it with mine. She knows the drill, the same every evening for three and a half years: a squeak of excitement as she sees her special bowl being picked up, sprinting ahead of me to the hallway where her bowls are, and then looking at the floor as she waits for me to catch up.
> 
> Of course, this is often preceded by sitting in the middle of the kitchen floor as I cook, thereby slowing me down.



Yeah the one of mine who sits down in front of me and wails instead of heading to the feeding area is in all honesty not the sharpest knife in the drawer...


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 19, 2019)

Rik asleep earlier:


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 19, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 187521 View attachment 187522



They're really cute...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 19, 2019)

I find it so funny that she's so tiny and dainty looking and he is this enormous monster  especially as she is actually the cold-blooded killer and he's, well, just a big donut.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2019)

Mable-Martha has settled in!


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2019)

I tried to stand up after the rugby this morning, but it was a struggle, as the lap had been occupied for the previous two and a bit hours.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2019)

Callie said:


> Do you have doorframes which you could fit wood boards in to restrict access? I've never had to do this either so no idea how to manage it. I think something on the net may have suggested moving their floor poop into the litter tray? And move them into the tray asap if they're doing a business



I have read everything .. they clearly haven't


----------



## Callie (Oct 19, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Mable-Martha has settled in!
> View attachment 187592


Mmm roast kitten


----------



## Me76 (Oct 19, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Mable-Martha has settled in!
> View attachment 187592


Tbf any one would settle in to that gorgeous space.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Tbf any one would settle in to that gorgeous space.


I'm fairly sure she had help moving the cushion 

Boy-beastlet is feeling left out...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Mable-Martha has settled in!
> View attachment 187592



"please can you move the fire?  this side is done"


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 19, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Mable-Martha has settled in!
> View attachment 187592


Why is your axe wearing a gimp mask?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> Why is your axe wearing a gimp mask?


Stop it looking really attractive to little people... And to stop them from using it to chop playdough and such like.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2019)

Molly long, and round


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2019)

I received an appalled squeak of indignation as I dared to stand up after the rugby today.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 21, 2019)

Milly.. " I'm just going to lick my arse Mr Hancock"


----------



## Numbers (Oct 21, 2019)

Our 3 boys breaking bread together.  Marvin is 2 months younger at 5 months but pretty much the same size as Dennis at 7.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 21, 2019)

Epona said:


> If they are male (I am guessing by the names!) then like a human after a vasectomy, they can still have sperm in the tubes for up to 6 weeks afterwards


Thanks Epona, but I didn't mean it like that mate.  What I mean is at what age would you let a kitten outside for the first time generally.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 21, 2019)

We went to a cat café unexpectedly today. Daughter spotted it in Birmingham Grand Central, so we stopped off on the way home. Cats all seemed happy, and you pay money towards its upkeep as a cat shelter to go in. About 24 cats of whom I think we saw about half! Kids were in heaven.


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2019)

Today I learnt that Squeaky and Breezeblock, two cats I often meet on my walk to work, don't live in the house I always see them outside. The old man who lives there told me they just pop by and he feeds them.

The takeover continues.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 21, 2019)

Cloo said:


> We went to a cat café unexpectedly today. Daughter spotted it in Birmingham Grand Central, so we stopped off on the way home. Cats all seemed happy, and you pay money towards its upkeep as a cat shelter to go in. About 24 cats of whom I think we saw about half! Kids were in heaven.




Please edit and / or remove this post

I am not driving Mrs Voltz via Birmingham when we next go to visit her mother

Despite the fact we went via Bolton to view a car (we live south of Bristol) on the way home from Cheshire on our last visit


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Please edit and / or remove this post
> 
> I am not driving Mrs Voltz via Birmingham when we next go to visit her mother
> 
> Despite the fact we went via Bolton to view a car (we live south of Bristol) on the way home from Cheshire on our last visit



https://www.youandmeow.co.uk/ is nearer


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2019)

Slobbin'


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 22, 2019)

*melts*


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2019)

Molly was apparently underweight according to vet, kept leaving her food so long then wanted fresh stuff
Recently she has turned into a wolf!! Eating almost a whole bowl in one go and demanding more! Looking and acting healthier these days after the fluid therapy
Also on CBD


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2019)

FFS  smmudge I think Dylan has competition here.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm starting to think that Donut is not a cat at all, but some sort of benign alien life form that has assumed the form of a cat and is doing its best to imitate one after reading the Ladybird Book of Animals. He's enormous, makes weird noises, sits on his hind legs like a bear, eats everything and sleeps on his back like a dog.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2019)

Woken up this morning by the very loud slurping that went with synchronised washing on the bed.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 23, 2019)

Bert, agricultural labourer tabby, cleans himself so efficiently at times that his fur squeaks.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 23, 2019)

The outdoor ones are the cleanest, aren't they? An old tom we took in was so fucking fastidious he smelled sweet, like curlywurlies.

Edward really misses the sun and spends winter months in a furry funk. Pulled out the heat lamp for a blast. Lucky bugger gets the heating on.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2019)

We've just been able to restock the coal-effect gas fire with new coals and put it on for the first time in years. Pan (RIP)  used to eat the coating off them so we had to hide them all away.  Remainer Raz is absolutely LOVING it. Sits in front of it with the most euphoric look on her little face  Sits in front of it meowing until it's switched on


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Slobbin'
> 
> View attachment 187794


Criminally cute


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2019)

Once I finished the washing up last night, as I took the plug out Missy jumped up on the surface and stared at it draining. She seemed particularly fascinated by the mini-whirlpool that was created, and started gently punching it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2019)

Donut getting snuggly with my stuffed tiger


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Donut getting snuggly with my stuffed tiger
> 
> View attachment 188141
> View attachment 188142



OMG HE'S KILLED HOBBES!!!!


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2019)

Rugby is fucking great if you've got a human to sit on.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2019)

Molly with her paws on HER CBD concoction and asking for/demanding (different) food even though there's a full bowl! Looking a tad annoyed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2019)

(((( miffed scruffcat ))))


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 27, 2019)

Scruffy diva  - food, water, drugs, cat-themed flooring and still giving it all-star attitude. I love youuuuu Molly.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Scruffy diva  - food, water, drugs, cat-themed flooring and still giving it all-star attitude. I love youuuuu Molly.


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2019)

The big tabby down the way said hello to me when I got back from my bike ride today, which doesn't often happen.

He then scampered away, spooked by my taking my gloves off to give him a proper stroke.


----------



## Epona (Oct 28, 2019)

There is a lovely fluffy black kitty that lives with one of my neighbours - I said hello to him last week and did the slow blink thing and now every time he sees me he runs over and polishes my legs with his face and meows a lot


----------



## petee (Oct 28, 2019)

Epona said:


> the slow blink thing



huh, just looked that up, i hadn't heard of it.


----------



## clicker (Oct 28, 2019)

George channelling his inner croissant.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 28, 2019)

clicker said:


> George channelling his inner croissant.
> View attachment 188448



Cinnamon danish too...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2019)

My two had the snip today. True to form, poor old Viv has been staggering about off her head on post-op painkillers, banging her cone of shame on all the chairs, while Donut has instantly recovered from his much less invasive procedure and has made a prize arse of himself all afternoon


----------



## Cloo (Oct 29, 2019)

Vastra strolled into the lounge this morning,  suddenly looked horrified at a pair of gsv's discarded trousers and then dived underneath the sofa at 1000mph. Cats


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2019)

So, any ideas on how I can stop this great fat oaf from leaping up at me and sticking his claws in my leg?


----------



## bimble (Oct 29, 2019)

Where i'm living now theres no catflap. When cat does something extremely arseholey (like, just now, leap on surface kick the bowl with all the grated cheese i just made onto the floor and start eating it fast as he can) I've started grabbing him and putting him outside saying very stern things but then every time, within about 5 minutes I'm out there calling him jingling the dreamies and being a bit worried because you know its dark and he might be a bit chilly the dickhead. Good thing i haven't got kids.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 29, 2019)

Frank shouted to come in, don't laugh at his odd yowlings he doesn't like it


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2019)

I was getting seriously paranoid after I got home this afternoon. Missy usually welcomes me home with open paws, but was nowhere to be seen. I'm sure I looked for her in every place upstairs too, before I figured she was out on one of her odysseys for an hour or. However, an hour passed and still no sign, so, starting to worry, I went upstairs again and there she was asleep on the warm part of the landing.

How the fuck do they do that?


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 29, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 188530
> So, any ideas on how I can stop this great fat oaf from leaping up at me and sticking his claws in my leg?



This is why cat people go nuts seeing those 'cute' videos of starving kittens scaling up people's trousers at feeding time - because it's a hard habit to break.

AFAIK the most important things are 1/ being consistent and calm and 2/ not offering any sort of treat as a distraction/reward for the jumping. No shouting or tapping/hissing or anything, but don't stroke or fuss or feed him either. Just unhook him and walk off. Every. Single. Time. Definitely don't feed him for at least 10mins afterward (I don't really know what a cat's attention/memory span is... are they like fish in goldfish bowls?)

Cats learn from each other (in litters) that when they fight and the other kitten makes a high pitched squeak they've Gone Too Far, so you could try giving a sort of 'ouch that hurts' squeak yourself too (if that's not to twee for ya )

PS I am SO JEALOUS of your fat stupid oaf


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2019)

stavros said:


> I was getting seriously paranoid after I got home this afternoon. Missy usually welcomes me home with open paws, but was nowhere to be seen. I'm sure I looked for her in every place upstairs too, before I figured she was out on one of her odysseys for an hour or. However, an hour passed and still no sign, so, starting to worry, I went upstairs again and there she was asleep on the warm part of the landing.
> 
> How the fuck do they do that?



time travel.  she'd been away in search of future snacks.



May Kasahara said:


> So, any ideas on how I can stop this great fat oaf from leaping up at me and sticking his claws in my leg?





trabuquera said:


> Cats learn from each other (in litters) that when they fight and the other kitten makes a high pitched squeak they've Gone Too Far, so you could try giving a sort of 'ouch that hurts' squeak yourself too (if that's not to twee for ya )



yes, basically that.  try making the sort of noise a cat makes if you tread on them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks both. I'll try and do that instead of shouting OW FUCK OFF YOU MASSIVE BELLEND


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2019)

trabuquera especially for you


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 30, 2019)

To adapt a ratber old joke.

What's worse then finding a dead mouse in the kitchen when you wake up? 

Finding half a dead mouse. 

Other half now mostly located. I hope this isnt the start of a new trend.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 30, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> To adapt a ratber old joke.
> 
> What's worse then finding a dead mouse in the kitchen when you wake up?
> 
> ...



*solidarity fist bump* Had exactly the same this morning


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Thanks both. I'll try and do that instead of shouting OW FUCK OFF YOU MASSIVE BELLEND


It's honestly difficult not to swear loudly when you've got a cat clamped to you...


----------



## Motown_ben (Oct 30, 2019)

woken up at 3.55 am by our younger cat racing around the house (mainly the landing and our bedroom) with a dead mouse in its mouth. Wife then turns the lights on and chases it about for a while before catching it and dealing with poor dead mouse.

I was having a lovely dream as well.


----------



## Motown_ben (Oct 30, 2019)

The offender 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2019)

No fucks given


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> The offender
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me a bit of Ming the Merciless


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> The offender



looks like revenge is being plotted for confiscating their breakfast...


----------



## hegley (Oct 30, 2019)

Motown_ben said:


> The offender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks innocent to me!!


----------



## pogofish (Oct 31, 2019)

There's is a new cat in town..!






Very sprightly and looks interested when you talk to it - but its not come for a stroke yet..!


----------



## pogofish (Oct 31, 2019)

Meanwhile, at the workers cooperative café, the garden mouse catcher is, err....!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 31, 2019)

pogofish said:


> There's is a new cat in town..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a gorgeous cat...


----------



## Epona (Oct 31, 2019)

pogofish said:


> There's is a new cat in town..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet there are people who live nearby surreptitiously shaking bags of cat food hoping that beauty visits them regularly!  What an absolutely gorgeous looking creature


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2019)

I've never known a cat sleep in such flamboyant positions. This one is quite mild compared to some of his odder poses!


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2019)

And here's his "I've been expecting you" camp pose:


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2019)

editor said:


> I've never known a cat sleep in such flamboyant positions. This one is quite mild compared to some of his odder poses!
> 
> View attachment 188709


He looks green in that photo. Perhaps it's that trainer/dress thing all over again


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 31, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> He looks green in that photo. Perhaps it's that trainer/dress thing all over again



How does this look green? 

He's saffron


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> He looks green in that photo. Perhaps it's that trainer/dress thing all over again


It's just poor white balance on the camera!


----------



## Motown_ben (Nov 1, 2019)

Ours does the same [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 1, 2019)

I’m a bit worried about L’il Bob’s political leanings..


----------



## wiskey (Nov 1, 2019)

Kittens are settling in, Percy still actively dislikes them but they will all have dinner together. They have got to the Tasmanian devil stage - running the length of the ground floor and leaping out at each other from unexpected places.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 1, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Kittens are settling in, Percy still actively dislikes them but they will all have dinner together. They have got to the Tasmanian devil stage - running the length of the ground floor and leaping out at each other from unexpected places.
> 
> View attachment 188746



They're very cute


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 1, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 188753



Ha ha.. lovely


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2019)

He's been a right prick the last few days, was actually tempted to put him outside


----------



## smmudge (Nov 1, 2019)

Dylan managed a whole 180 degree twist when sleeping yesterday. Unfortunately by the time I'd grabbed my phone to shove in his face he woke up and retreated.


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2019)

editor said:


> And here's his "I've been expecting you" camp pose:
> 
> View attachment 188710


----------



## Me76 (Nov 1, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Kittens are settling in, Percy still actively dislikes them but they will all have dinner together. They have got to the Tasmanian devil stage - running the length of the ground floor and leaping out at each other from unexpected places.
> 
> View attachment 188746


It looks like a two headed kitten. 

I'm not sure whether that would be a good thing or not.


----------



## Chz (Nov 2, 2019)

Bernard *quite* unimpressed with the weather outside, walking around the house howling at us to fix it.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 2, 2019)

Good job I don't have anywhere to be this afternoon, she's been like this for over an hour.


----------



## pesh (Nov 2, 2019)

Columbos just seen his first fireworks


----------



## smmudge (Nov 2, 2019)

Chz said:


> Bernard *quite* unimpressed with the weather outside, walking around the house howling at us to fix it.



Lol Dylan does the same to us. He will run in so fast like he's being chased by a bear (more like a leaf in the wind). We've also had lots of plastic packaging presents today as the wind blows down all the litter to our end of the road!


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 2, 2019)

My big gentle giant


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> My big gentle giant


Belly!!!!!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 3, 2019)

pesh said:


> Columbos just seen his first fireworks


Long cat .


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 3, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> One of mine went missing for a week, and I was devastated, but the joy when he came home!
> 
> I'm faced with a dilemma right now, but from the other side of the tracks. I catch feral cats and take them to the vets to get them spayed/neutered, and a ginger tom has been hanging around the house for the last week, with a very large pair of balls still attached, so he's obviously feral, right... Well apparently not. he's curled up on the settee beside me right now, and he's one of the friendliest cats I've ever met, so he must belong to someone, and, going off how friendly he is, I'm sure they'll be missing him like mad. I've taken photos and sent them to the TNR people, and I've put an advert in the local shop, and I'm hoping to reunite him with his people... but... his people shouldn't be letting him out with his balls still attached. There's a feral cat problem locally, and I've volunteered to catch these cats, take them to the vets and have them spayed/neutered, which I fully intend to do with this guy in the coming days, but do I do it before the owners find him (assuming they do), or do I wait and lecture them about not getting him sorted, and hope they get him done? I'm swaying towards just taking him to the vet and fuck the consequences, because it's irresponsible of the owners to let him out with those things still attached, but I'm wondering how I'd feel if someone did this to my cat, bearing in mind the vets take a notch out of the ear of feral cats, so they can be recognised in the future, although my cats have already been done, because I'm not so inconsiderate.
> 
> ...


It seems that Theon is now officially another one of my cats. He's an absolute star. Despite the adversity he faced, he moved himself in, and faced the wrath of 10 cats and a dog, and he's now part of the family.
I put posters up in all of the local shops and vets, and posted messages to local facebook groups, but he remained un... loved, so he now has a new home.
Theon is his new name (because I took him to the vets and had him de-bagged), but that occasionally changes to REEK!


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 3, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Belly!!!!!



Yep. She is overweight.


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2019)

In the latter stages of the rugby yesterday, Missy was asleep on my lap with all four paws twitching in unison as she dreamt. Her nose might've been as well, but it was out of sight between my knees.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 5, 2019)

Little cat 1 - 0 kitchen roll


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2019)

Serious cat skillz in finding the only sunny spot in the whole house


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2019)

Normally cats don't do clichés, but now and again:


----------



## Epona (Nov 6, 2019)

stavros said:


> Normally cats don't do clichés, but now and again:
> 
> View attachment 189240



Very handsome delivery you have there!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 7, 2019)

Cartoon head has followed me back from the colony. I'm sitting  on the kitchen floor getting piles.
4 pouches of food and she's nearly in. Bloody horrible night.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 7, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Cartoon head has followed me back from the colony. I'm sitting  on the kitchen floor getting piles.
> 4 pouches of food and she's nearly in. Bloody horrible night.
> View attachment 189319



She is lovely. Hope she comes in soon ... before you turn into an ice block..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sitting in my coat. Poor thing is making some strange noises. Got as far as onto the mat and now back at the bottom of the steps. I've opened up the old coalhouse in case I don't get her in tonight.looks like mine are on lock down until I can get her.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 7, 2019)

It seems that Theon (Reek) has a brother.
About a month ago a ginger Tom (most fully ginger cats are toms) arrived at the window. He looked a lot like Theon but had no white, and his balls were as big as Theon's, but he's proper feral, whereas Theon was very tame. I think what happened is someone's cat had kittens and they kept one (Theon) and dumped the others. Ginger Tom has been coming for food for a few weeks, so we trapped him and had him de-bagged yesterday, and released him today. He came back tonight for food, so it looks like there may soon be another addition to the family.
I wish I knew how to say no...


----------



## Manter (Nov 7, 2019)

pesh said:


> Columbos just seen his first fireworks


Gorgeous cat


----------



## Manter (Nov 7, 2019)

The fat crazy one fascinated by my bath again. 
They both seem completely undisturbed by fireworks- as long as they get to be close to a human, they are chilled. They aren’t the brightest tbf


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 7, 2019)

it is always adorable when the girls take an interest in you having a bath


----------



## wiskey (Nov 7, 2019)

We haven't had a kitten v bath moment yet but opening the back door has become perilous as Arthur is desperate to see the outside world.


----------



## Manter (Nov 8, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> it is always adorable when the girls take an interest in you having a bath


Yours look worryingly like they are hunting


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 8, 2019)

Progress

Just wish this particular tiger came for tea in summer. Bastard freezing.
Back on t'top step falling asleep.
How on earth can I shut the door on that


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2019)

I was away last night, so there was some extremely aggressive cuddling, particularly with the nosing on my fingers, when I got back this afternoon.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 8, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> How on earth can I shut the door on that





some kitties just don't do indoors

may be worth investing in (or constructing if you are so inclined) an outdoor / feral cat shelter


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 8, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> it is always adorable when the girls take an interest in you having a bath


The cat on the second photo looks like it has just spotted your schlong.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 9, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> some kitties just don't do indoors
> 
> may be worth investing in (or constructing if you are so inclined) an outdoor / feral cat shelter


I've put my cat carrier in the outhouse with bedding. I now have another one join the crew (stripey face) cartoon head must've sent out a whatsapp! They were both curled up in they're before.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 9, 2019)

Calamity1971 Catfinder General.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 9, 2019)

Lil’ Bob lounges in the background while Vic is frottering the cushion (on my chair ) while squeaking and staring at Mrs SFM. Afterwards he licks his appendage and goes outside to kill stuff - the little nonce..


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2019)

Some twat-woggle is letting off fireworks in close proximity to my house. Luckily Missy is putting on a brave face:


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 9, 2019)

The girlfriend took our kitty to the vets today as we thought she was not acting herself.

£269 pounds later of blood tests showed there was nothing wrong with her 

Absolute racket these vets imo.


----------



## izz (Nov 9, 2019)

Sorry that you feel that way but ours are excellent. Glad the mog's ok


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 10, 2019)

Mexican standoff between Vic and Bob. Bob attacks, Vic holds his ground and Bob retreats. They’re both being right buggers today


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2019)

My 8yo daughter has her two BFFs round for the day. I found these two refugees in the boy's bedroom


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm recovering from a nasty cough, and I've been lucky on the last mornings to be given a very thorough chest massage in bed.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 11, 2019)

Outside! 

Not sure about the birds flying over or the wind.


----------



## Detroit City (Nov 11, 2019)

My cat Tina:


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2019)

They have fallen out . God they are like teenagers....


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2019)

Detroit City said:


> My cat Tina:
> 
> View attachment 189690



Tina looks very innocent, although I suspect not always.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2019)

Manter said:


> They have fallen out . God they are like teenagers....


Now they are watching a film over my shoulder. Weirdos


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 11, 2019)

Detroit City said:


> My cat Tina:
> 
> View attachment 189690



Tina looks sound  in a no nonsense kind of way.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 12, 2019)

My lovely old girl cat Nico (17) who's got a lot friendlier since her brother Lou died earlier this year.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 12, 2019)

My new bog roll cover arrived today.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 12, 2019)

Please file your cat correctly


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 12, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Please file your cat correctly View attachment 189800


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2019)

Because I'm not turning the central on until after most people, seat-stealing is becoming very prevalent.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2019)

Molly says "evening urbanz"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Molly says "evening urbanz"
> View attachment 190096



= ( ' . ' ) =	(")

o hai, molly


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 15, 2019)

Lil’ Bob seeks solace in the arms of Mrs SFM while Vic has discovered a new box to sit in


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 16, 2019)

We're having real problems with Donut getting poo stuck to his fur  He's got such long, silky fur and he poos so much  On Thursday night I was chasing him round the house for an hour trying to de-clag two massive winnets, it was really stressful. And now he's got another one. 

He's super friendly too and always wants to sit on me, but he stinks 

We think he's not very good at washing himself as he seems less bendy than your average cat - he never curls up into a ball, always sleeps stretched out, almost like he's too big for himself iyswim.

Any tips?


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2019)

Take him to see the vet nurse or a pet groomer and ask for his bum hair to be trimmed a bit


----------



## Reno (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## trabuquera (Nov 16, 2019)

ALFIEEEEEE! So good to see him (and you Reno) on the thread again. Epic focus pulls too - he looks monumental, and very happy.

Ohai to scruffy lovely Molly

And yep Donut needs a bumhaircut so everyone's life is less stressful and maybe some ideas on diet? Could be he's just a big stinky lump by nature though. (Also May Kasahara  - if he's generally chilled and lazy and wants to sit on you, wait for him to do that, (cover yourself with something if he's literally covered in poo), pet and fuss him let him doze off and then snip ... chasing a cat for an hour is madness, you've got to be sneakier & play the long game  Let his own idleness make your job easier.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 16, 2019)

Ok. I'll preface this by saying it is the cutest wee kitten I've ever seen. And I have become hooked. The guy is from South Korea and started a vlog about his munchkin kitten.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2019)

There's definitely a newbie on my row of houses. He/she was out the front this morning as I left, and I'm pleased to say was very willing to be stroked. I hope it lasts as they mature.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 17, 2019)

Lil’ Bob having a catnip moment about 5 mins ago. He’s wide-eyed and crazy but has no intention of sharing the remainder of his ‘nip with his brother so he’s lying on top of it.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2019)

Missy's finally climbed onto her chair, where she'll doubtlessly go to sleep. Little does she know that, as at this time every month, I have the flea drops to hand in order to apply them as she's waking up.

I am officially a cunt, for at least five minutes.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 17, 2019)

Cold evening so the girls are enjoying a good relaxing evening with the radiator on


----------



## Manter (Nov 17, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> We're having real problems with Donut getting poo stuck to his fur  He's got such long, silky fur and he poos so much  On Thursday night I was chasing him round the house for an hour trying to de-clag two massive winnets, it was really stressful. And now he's got another one.
> 
> He's super friendly too and always wants to sit on me, but he stinks
> 
> ...


Yeti does that sometimes. Check diet with vet- yeti gets less wet food than idiot cat as otherwise we get lots of wet poos. We have an open top litter tray as she likes to stand up on her back legs to poo and so keep her bum up. And we furminate her a couple of times a week to keep her bum fluff from getting too long and luxuriant.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks for the advice everyone  trabuquera it was indeed madness but it happened as I was home alone trying to put the kids in bed, and I couldn't leave him be as he was also being a colossal twat and walking on every available surface 

We've just started letting them out this weekend, very cute  although Vivian has just come in with poo all over her back legs  ffs!


----------



## blameless77 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Nov 17, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone  trabuquera it was indeed madness but it happened as I was home alone trying to put the kids in bed, and I couldn't leave him be as he was also being a colossal twat and walking on every available surface
> 
> We've just started letting them out this weekend, very cute  although Vivian has just come in with poo all over her back legs  ffs!


It took Alfie some time till he got the hang of burying his turds. When he was little he’d sometimes stomp around in his shit instead and then hop on top of me with poo-paws.


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2019)

Reno said:


> It took Alfie a while till he got the hang of burying his turds. When he was little he’d sometimes stomp around in it instead and then hop on top of me with poo-paws.



Jakey (my idiot cat) hoiks poo out of the litter tray and bats it around.  Won't play with toys, but poo is apparently fine


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 20, 2019)

*Cats' hilarious reaction when they see cat filter on owners' faces*


----------



## Cloo (Nov 21, 2019)

Warm spot


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 21, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Warm spot



I can certainly tell where the pipes run at this time of year.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 22, 2019)

Where in Gods name did my cat dig this up from??


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2019)

Because I know she has a penchant for my ankles when I'm getting changed in my bedroom, I shut Missy out as I was changing out of my work gear this afternoon. I didn't click the door shut, only pushing it to, thinking the friction against the carpet would prevent entry and thus attack. However, with a lot of effort, and repeated nudges with her 3.5kg bulk, she did eventually manage to push it open enough to get through.

Fortunately I think that knackered her out to the effect that ankle-hunting wasn't on the agenda anymore.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 23, 2019)

I went out this evening to play a gig. When I returned my chair was occupied by Lil’ Bob


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2019)

A normal cat, relaxing. 

 

A ridiculous cat, relaxing


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 23, 2019)

So the Ginger Ninja (as he's now known, as of last night) will eat literally anything. Clearly was a proper street cat, take your calories wherever you can find them. He's figured out how to open the pedal bin in the kitchen. He'll eat bread, vegetables, the paper at the bottom of a tray of beef, even chocolate FFS. Nothing seems to phase, or harm him.

Still, we've stopped leaving anything edible out altogether.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 23, 2019)

I think I might have to come and catnap Donut May Kasahara  (with his shitey arse and all)* ... what a character  He's massive all of a sudden. Still hasn't got the memo about cats properly curling up and liking enclosed spaces, has he? He's breaking the fourth wall there! 

(* I would obviously never do this, pet thieves are the lowest of the low)


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2019)

He's an idiot  and enormous, yes. I'd consider a timeshare


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2019)

I met a hefty chunk of fur up the road this morning, who I think I've met before and he's given me some love. He was too cautious today though, and just kept his distance and miaowed very loudly, deeply and constantly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 23, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> A ridiculous cat, relaxing


or is it that he started to move then got tired?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2019)

I doubt it


----------



## Ming (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Cloo (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah, thanks Vastra


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 24, 2019)

FOR YOU


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunday cats. Little Miss and Himself, The Don, The Donmeister, GINGER NINJ! etc taking up as much landing as poss


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 24, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Yeah, thanks Vastra



"Not gonna lie, tasted a bit weird, you can have it"


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 24, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Yeah, thanks Vastra


It's pretty much daily here at the moment.  The cats are shut in the utility room at night, but they've twice brought rats into the house in the evenings lately.  There was one under the kitchen table this morning that must have been there all night. The utility room door is staying shut.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh and I call this "Cat, Interrupted,"


----------



## clicker (Nov 24, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Yeah, thanks Vastra


I keep getting presents this size..is it a mouse or rat? I always hope they're mice.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 24, 2019)

clicker said:


> I keep getting presents this size..is it a mouse or rat? I always hope they're mice.



Sure, let's say it's a mouse. Why not.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2019)

is there a birthday coming up?


----------



## clicker (Nov 24, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> Sure, let's say it's a mouse. Why not.


Oh god it's a rat isn't it .


----------



## Cloo (Nov 24, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is there a birthday coming up?


A week and a half late for mine


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 24, 2019)

clicker said:


> Oh god it's a rat isn't it .



No! Not at all. It's just a mouse with a ... really thick tail.












Yeah, it's a rat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2019)

no, is siberian hamster


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeti is a retired breeding queen- she was well looked after, big outside heated run, time in the house every day, only had 3 litters then was retired, regular vet trips for jabs etc etc. And she was very much loved. But still.... two years as a proper pet tomorrow- she looks like a different cat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2019)

Katniss has discovered how to hunt the last few months and it's like she making up for the last few years. Dead mouse or mice most mornings. We havnt put a bell on her partly as she hates it and last time we put them on she wasn't killing anything so she got a free pass and Odin kept his. Also because integrating the puppy and the cats took ages, they were wimps and hid under the bed because of something hald their size, so we thought bells would make it harder.

This morning she plonked herself down in the middle of living room floor and glared fuck you at the dog and the dog lept backwards. So that one may be wearing thin. 

Belive it or not she's purring deeply in this photo.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 24, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is there a birthday coming up?


Last night Vic brought in a live rat and let it go in the dining room. Both Vic and his brother Lil’ Bob were completely useless in catching it and so I loaded up the air pistol (as a last resort) before Mrs SFM managed to pick it up with a set of BBQ tongs and released it into the garden. The wee bastards are still in the doghouse as a result...


----------



## bimble (Nov 24, 2019)

My cat’s favourite thing seems to be ear massages. Quite full on massages of the ear flaps and even the weird rubbery insides of them go down really well and he complains when they come to an end. What’s your cats’ best fave bits for getting strokes/ massages on ?


----------



## Reno (Nov 24, 2019)

bimble said:


> My cat’s favourite thing seems to be ear massages. Quite full on massages of the ear flaps and even the weird rubbery insides of them go down really well and he complains when they come to an end. What’s your cats’ best fave bits for getting strokes/ massages on ?


The lower back, near the tail. As soon as I touch him there, loud purring ensues and Alfie pushes his butt up as far as it goes. Head is good too, especially near the ears and under the chin.


----------



## Reno (Nov 24, 2019)

...


----------



## bimble (Nov 24, 2019)

Back legs are totally out of bounds, if I even try to touch them he gets offended


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 24, 2019)

bimble said:


> My cat’s favourite thing seems to be ear massages. Quite full on massages of the ear flaps and even the weird rubbery insides of them go down really well and he complains when they come to an end. What’s your cats’ best fave bits for getting strokes/ massages on ?



Dear departed Rollo loved an ear rub, like you say, all the way inside!

For Little Miss its up the side of the neck, she leans so hard into it that if you take your hand away too soon she falls over.

For the other two it's top and sides of the head pretty much exclusively. Trying to stroke Mitten anywhere else will result in injuries.


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2019)

Manter said:


> Yeti is a retired breeding queen- she was well looked after, big outside heated run, time in the house every day, only had 3 litters then was retired, regular vet trips for jabs etc etc. And she was very much loved. But still.... two years as a proper pet tomorrow- she looks like a different cat.



She's lovely Manter 

One of my boys (Jakey) is an ex stud, and is related to my other Ori boy Sonic - he is bigger and more muscular than my other cats especially around the jaw - even though he wasn't that old when neutered (he sired 1 litter to continue the breeder's line then was neutered and given to me - I've had him nearly 12 years now!!)


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2019)

bimble said:


> My cat’s favourite thing seems to be ear massages. Quite full on massages of the ear flaps and even the weird rubbery insides of them go down really well and he complains when they come to an end. What’s your cats’ best fave bits for getting strokes/ massages on ?



The back of the neck is always reliable, especially when she has her back to me on my lap. She also loves headbutting my forefinger with her nose, so as to wipe her lovely aroma on me, marking me as hers.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 24, 2019)

At least one of my cats doesn't look permanently pissed off.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 24, 2019)

Milly's advice for winter.


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly's advice for winter.
> View attachment 190957



Are you allowed to touch, or is it a trap?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2019)

Molly when hoomans arrived in bed at 3am, presuming it's her WHOLE bed!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2019)

stavros said:


> Are you allowed to touch, or is it a trap?


She love a belly/chest rub .


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> She love a belly/chest rub .


lucky you! Molly won't have any of it!


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 26, 2019)

chloe jumping onto the bed last night when the lights went off and falling asleep over my thigh.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 26, 2019)

Popped down to see professor Fluff/Frank.
I think he's pleased to see me. He's a chunky monkey now.


----------



## Epona (Nov 26, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Popped down to see professor Fluff/Frank.
> I think he's pleased to see me. He's a chunky monkey now.
> View attachment 191134



Magnificent face furniture on that one


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 26, 2019)

Epona said:


> Magnificent face furniture on that one


He sits in front of the mirror all day . My mate moved it off the floor to hang on the wall, and he was most displeased. So it's lives on the floor !


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2019)

He really is a handsome fellow.


----------



## Ming (Nov 26, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Popped down to see professor Fluff/Frank.
> I think he's pleased to see me. He's a chunky monkey now.
> View attachment 191134


Great antennas!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ming said:


> Great antennas!


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2019)

Houston we appear to have a problem...


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2019)

I duly collected them both and put them back inside and shut the window (they couldn't get back in and I don't want them out all night), sat back down to finish my spliff and heard two thuds followed by an almighty crash as they threw themselves at the closed window, fell backwards into the draining board and launched a pot of cutlery across the kitchen 

I'm not sure what to do about Percy who is busy tormenting something small and squeaky at the end of the garden.... I don't want to lock him out all night but I think I'm going to have to.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2019)

I'd be worried about foxes, if it's anything like round here we have some humongous (although undeniably beautiful) foxes that sometimes get in fights with other animals, I may not be taken too seriously as my cats are 100% indoor only, but even for ones that go out I think bringing them in at night is safest if it is possible.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 28, 2019)

Epona said:


> I'd be worried about foxes, if it's anything like round here we have some humongous (although undeniably beautiful) foxes that sometimes get in fights with other animals, I may not be taken too seriously as my cats are 100% indoor only, but even for ones that go out I think bringing them in at night is safest if it is possible.


I wouldn't sleep if mine were out at night.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I wouldn't sleep if mine were out at night.



Whereas I don't sleep because one of my indoor ones Pokes Me In The Face With His Paw Repeatedly Over And Over Again All Night

(He either wants feeding - he is the one who was on a feeding tube for over a month when he stopped eating so he gets to be a brat about food now - or he wants to be under the covers or have my pillow or for me to lay in bed _just so_ in order to provide an optimal sleep surface/cuddle provider for him)


----------



## wiskey (Nov 29, 2019)

Epona said:


> I'd be worried about foxes, if it's anything like round here we have some humongous (although undeniably beautiful) foxes that sometimes get in fights with other animals, I may not be taken too seriously as my cats are 100% indoor only, but even for ones that go out I think bringing them in at night is safest if it is possible.



Well Percy is a savvy old boy and has always had free access to outside through a window. I don't want the monsters out in case they meet something bitey or get lost in the woods at the end of the garden. And they need sorting first, especially her!

But also, and possibly most fundamentally, they need to be able to get back _in _before I allow them to get out. 

ETA: I got up for a final smoke and Percy came in.


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Well Percy is a savvy old boy and has always had free access to outside through a window. I don't want the monsters out in case they meet something bitey or get lost in the woods at the end of the garden. And they need sorting first, especially her!
> 
> But also, and possibly most fundamentally, they need to be able to get back _in._



Oh god yeah if they've not been neutered yet (I assume that is what you mean by they need sorting!) then it is important - they can get knocked up a lot younger than you'd think and they will try to get out cos hormones.  Probably best to operate on the basis of no open windows or doors left unattended because they do have a drive to mate as soon as puberty hits.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 29, 2019)

Epona said:


> Oh god yeah if they've not been neutered yet (I assume that is what you mean by they need sorting!) then it is important - they can get knocked up a lot younger than you'd think and they will try to get out cos hormones.  Probably best to operate on the basis of no open windows or doors left unattended because they do have a drive to mate as soon as puberty hits.


Yup, pre op on 5th.


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Yup, pre op on 5th.



Good luck to them and to you and yours, I find it terribly upsetting any time any of my lot have to have even a minor procedure, very stressful


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Chloe dropping in to say hi:


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 29, 2019)

o hai, chloe! 

Love her way of entering a thread with maximum impact, like parachuting in head down


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 30, 2019)

Teen Shocked To Discover Her Kitten Is A Jaguarundi Puma Cub


----------



## KatyF (Nov 30, 2019)

Moved house today and I was quite worried about Delilah. We've been here ten minutes and she's made herself comfy.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 30, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Teen Shocked To Discover Her Kitten Is A Jaguarundi Puma Cub


----------



## KatyF (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah she's definitely ok with this move!


----------



## clicker (Nov 30, 2019)

So I got  a cat radiator fleecy hammock thing...they both sat in it eventually. George being his usual wary self took ages to get in it...like days.
But he did. I was so proud and he was so cosy. So I did the sensible thing and bought a second hammock. 
Has he been anywhere near it since? Has he buggery. Meanwhile Tinker the brave has availed himself of both.
 
While George pretends he is comfy on a chair.


----------



## Manter (Nov 30, 2019)

Idiot cat has spent all evening trying to get as close to the fire as possible- preferably in it. Fortunately the fire guard is pretty sturdy....


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2019)

Imagine you're fast asleep, deep into an animated dream, and you have no intention of moving for the foreseeable future. Imagine then that your bed stands up, albeit slowly, sharply waking you from your slumber. That's the kind of horrible oppression Missy's experienced several times today, in front of the snooker.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 30, 2019)

We have a divan bed that tips up from the bottom.  I was very proud of myself earlier when I needed to get something out from under and there was a cat on top and I did it without disturbing the cat.  

I'm not sure whether that was my skills or lazy cat though.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 30, 2019)

My nan in law has been adopted by this lovely kitty. She wonders why all the neighbourhood cats adopt her but it's obviously because she feeds them chicken breast when they come round!


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2019)

I went into work yesterday, I don't really pay a lot of attention to what I look like first thing, about mid-morning I went to the loo and saw in the mirror that I had about 30 tiny scratches on my cheek and forehead - apparently _someone_ (ie Radar) must have been unable to wake me in the night when he wanted food so had just kept grabbing my face over and over trying to wake me up...


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2019)

I am in the bath. Idiot cat is drinking the bath water again, and Yeti now wants to know exactly what he’s up to and whether she should join in


----------



## clicker (Dec 1, 2019)

George still in hammock denial.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2019)

That is a very BA Baracus expression clicker


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2019)

Mr K went upstairs earlier, sat down on the bed to put something away in his bedside table...and fully sat on Donut who was under the covers


----------



## Epona (Dec 1, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Mr K went upstairs earlier, sat down on the bed to put something away in his bedside table...and fully sat on Donut who was under the covers



Done that a few times to Jakey, he's my daft clumsy one and he has a propensity for appearing under my backside when I am sitting down...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 1, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Mr K went upstairs earlier, sat down on the bed to put something away in his bedside table...and fully sat on Donut who was under the covers



Years ago my grandad sat on a cushion not realising a kitten was under it. 

The kitten didnt make it...


----------



## Shirl (Dec 1, 2019)

Too many cats


----------



## Me76 (Dec 1, 2019)

I wanted lunch earlier but I was trapped.


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 2, 2019)

Tina striking a pose


----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2019)

A proper mental session earlier is now being slept off.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2019)

It came from behind the blinds






Ziggy in action....


----------



## Ming (Dec 3, 2019)

I wonder if the dog thread people will complain about this thread getting pinned?


----------



## petee (Dec 3, 2019)

Shirl said:


> View attachment 191596
> 
> Too many cats



those glasses tho'


----------



## Shirl (Dec 3, 2019)

petee said:


> those glasses tho'


He's got 3 pairs in different colours. I just leave him to it  although he doesn't usually wear them half way up his head like they are in the photo


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 3, 2019)

Lil’ Bob making himself comfortable


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 4, 2019)

Vic asleep on the table next to the radiator. Yesterday he brought us a “present” that’s nearly as big as him. I suppose I should be grateful but


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2019)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob making himself comfortable
> View attachment 191817



Scenes from my landing this morning:


----------



## colacubes (Dec 4, 2019)

My co-worker will not leave me alone today


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 4, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Scenes from my landing this morning:
> 
> View attachment 191873



I wasn’t sure which end I was looking at for a moment


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes, he's confusing that way


----------



## Mr Moose (Dec 6, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> View attachment 182398
> 
> Sadly our cat Boo has lymphoma, which is dispersed through his skin. The Vet has recommended chemotherapy for him to prolong his life a little.
> 
> Does anyone have experience of this? I understand it is better tolerated in cats than humans, but was it right for your cat? Apparently you can’t touch the cat during treatment which seems difficult to manage too.



Sadly it’s the end for Boo now. Our beautiful fella has chased his last buzzy thing. We gave him lots of love over the last few months.

A question for you all who have lost a cat. How did you deal with the body? Buried in the garden or taken by the vet for disposal?


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 6, 2019)

Really sorry for your news (((Mr Moose))).
We've taken both our previous cats to the vet, for cremation.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 6, 2019)

Very sorry for this Mr Moose . Our vet gave us the option to take the body away, or leave it with them (for complete disposal - the other cat-sharer & I aren't believers in keeping the ashes so it was up to the vets what to do with the remains, but I think they were cremated anyway). One thing I do know is that people who've buried beloved pets in their gardens sometimes had really horrible & distressing scenes later as foxes would dig up the carrion - so that's somthing to avoid unless you are miles from any foxes or have a massive tomb slab  or a cat sized metal coffin at the ready.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 6, 2019)

So sorry to hear this Mr Moose . I brought Korky home and she now lives on under a buddleia bush. Not sure I called that one right. I spent many a night sitting on the step crying at the spot. I buried her with a tin of gourmet gold and a picture of my two dogs that she loved to go for a walk with. 
It's whatever feels right at the time I suppose x
RIP Boo.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 6, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Mr Moose. 

All ours have gone to the vets for mass cremation.  But then I'm not a believer in needing to keep things around, pics are enough, and I've never had a garden I could bury anything in.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 6, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> Sadly it’s the end for Boo now. Our beautiful fella has chased his last buzzy thing. We gave him lots of love over the last few months.
> 
> A question for you all who have lost a cat. How did you deal with the body? Buried in the garden or taken by the vet for disposal?



Sorry to hear about that - never an easy thing. We had our Buttons for 17 years and just before X-mas 2015 we got the news that she had bowel cancer. She spent her last week being spoiled rotten by us (eating all the crap she wanted but was previously denied) and was put to sleep on New Year’s Eve. We had her cremated and her ashes put in a box where she sits to this day on our mantlepiece. Still miss her even now but glad she had a long and happy life. Sending empathetic thoughts


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 6, 2019)

After a day’s scrapping (due to the bad weather) both brothers  are asleep


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2019)

Cheers for whoever made this thread a sticky.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2019)

((((Mr Moose ))))


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2019)

They are both snoring gently and their paws twitch periodically  they are so ridiculous


----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2019)

Mr Moose - so sorry to hear that.  I have nowhere to bury pets now so although I would prefer that (covered with a big paving slab initially then something planted there the following year), I think now I would have them cremated, which can usually be organised through your vet surgery.

It's a horrible thing to have to go through, if you want to keep a reminder but not take the ashes you can I think ask for something like a paw print in plaster to be made, and there are other ways to memorialise your beloved pet if you wish.

Much love to you xx


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 8, 2019)

I found two and half dead mice in the kitchen this morning. I've still not found the other half.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 8, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I found two and half dead mice in the kitchen this morning. I've still not found the other half.



From past experience I can safely say you never will


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 8, 2019)

... though you might see it again in reconstituted form when the guilty cat sicks it up


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 8, 2019)

A tale of two kitties


----------



## Archimage (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Shirl (Dec 9, 2019)

Difficult to know which thread to put this in. There's two cats though and only one dog, so cats it is.
They haven't moved for three hours.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 9, 2019)

Incase anyone was wondering where Madge was. Skye's moved her head but still asleep.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2019)

Ras scoffed a whole (clean) poo bag this morning - it floated onto the floor as I separated them, and as I walked back into the kitchen, she was gobbling it down. I tried to chase her and get it out but she swallowed it quick with a cartoon lick of the lips, the stupid fuck  

She's addicted to plastic bags of all kinds. Hope she's spewed it up by now or I'll be on poo watch and pulling it out the stinky end soon


----------



## Shirl (Dec 9, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Ras scoffed a whole (clean) poo bag this morning - it floated onto the floor as I separated them, and as I walked back into the kitchen, she was gobbling it down. I tried to chase her and get it out but she swallowed it quick with a cartoon lick of the lips, the stupid fuck
> 
> She's addicted to plastic bags of all kinds. Hope she's spewed it up by now or I'll be on poo watch and pulling it out the stinky end soon


I might come out ready bagged.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2019)

Shirl said:


> I might come out ready bagged.


  I hadn't actually considered that


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 9, 2019)

.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 9, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> Scenes from my landing this morning:
> 
> View attachment 191873


"Look at me bits!"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 9, 2019)

news item - tripod, the three legged cat who lives at south eastern trains' gillingham maintenance depot went missing last week.

found today in otford (near sevenoaks) presumably having gone for a train ride


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 9, 2019)

Barbs over the last 3 years


----------



## petee (Dec 10, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> news item - tripod, the three legged cat who lives at south eastern trains' gillingham maintenance depot went missing last week.
> 
> found today in otford (near sevenoaks) presumably having gone for a train ride





"tripod"


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 10, 2019)

Barbs really is a proper glamour puss Mumbles274 !


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2019)

You can rarely get a photo of these two in the same position so you can see the size difference- same breed, male vs female. He’s got a full winter ruff at the moment too, so he looks magnificent


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2019)

Magnificent and he knows it


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 10, 2019)

^ at the size difference and  at his magnificence - are the authorities aware that you are caring for a small designer lion in a domestic setting (don't worry I know he's too thick to be dangerous )


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Lil’ Bob’s been climbing this morning (& getting stuck)


----------



## bimble (Dec 11, 2019)

4am lots of noise came down to find these two . Mouse has got away now I think.


----------



## Manter (Dec 11, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> ^ at the size difference and  at his magnificence - are the authorities aware that you are caring for a small designer lion in a domestic setting (don't worry I know he's too thick to be dangerous )


I’ve just sent off the paperwork to express interest in another one. His owner does and so he’s in a cattery locally. We really don’t need another cat, but....


----------



## bimble (Dec 11, 2019)

eta mouse injured but still alive just got put outside onto a pile of leaves, not sure if that was right thing to do.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 11, 2019)

bimble said:


> View attachment 192572 4am lots of noise came down to find these two . Mouse has got away now I think.



Poor wee thing! Mrs SFM successfully managed to catch (& liberate) a rat using a pair of kitchen tongs. Both of our boys, despite having brought it in, were spectacularly useless.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 11, 2019)

She killed a mole last night. And ate the bacon I left out to defrost as part of a casserole. She looked pretty pleased with herself this morning.


----------



## pug (Dec 11, 2019)

has learnt to operate the lock on the cat flap.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 11, 2019)

Brings us the post!



Actually takes it to the corner to play with....


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2019)

I thought Missy had got something last night, as she was tearing round my room in the middle of the night after something. It turns out it was just one of my cycling gloves, which has now been put out of reach with its pair.

When she had it earlier in the evening, she was so determined to hold onto it that not even tummy-tickling distracted her. That normally elicits a hand-mauling.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2019)

I love this idiot cat


----------



## Shirl (Dec 12, 2019)

Vincent's taken to sitting on a speaker.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2019)

Picking up good vibrations, no doubt.


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2019)

I went to work this morning not knowing the election result. Arriving home somewhat despondent, Missy took it upon herself to cheer me up.

Alternatively, she seemed happy. Are cats natural Tories?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2019)

stavros said:


> Alternatively, she seemed happy. Are cats natural Tories?



no

some are hard line communists


----------



## petee (Dec 14, 2019)

stavros said:


> Are cats natural Tories?



once again ...


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 14, 2019)

C'mon Chloe, lets see a smile


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 14, 2019)

Vic stretching out after bringing in 2 dead blackbirds this afternoon (baby faced killer that he is)


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 15, 2019)

So we flea treated the cats earlier this week...then last night I found a live flea on my son's bed. Haven't seen any more (yet) but not sure what, if anything, we should do - treat them again? Flea spray the whole house? Advice gratefully received.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> So we flea treated the cats earlier this week...then last night I found a live flea on my son's bed. Haven't seen any more (yet) but not sure what, if anything, we should do - treat them again? Flea spray the whole house? Advice gratefully received.



get son a flea collar?


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> So we flea treated the cats earlier this week...then last night I found a live flea on my son's bed. Haven't seen any more (yet) but not sure what, if anything, we should do - treat them again? Flea spray the whole house? Advice gratefully received.


Treat the house; indorex is what the vet recommended (it’s a major faff to do but it works and is one of the few products fleas aren’t immune to). Wash sheets and towels. 
Check with the vets whether you are using the right flea stuff- we use advocate and the vet has to prescribe it by cat weight. Again, lots of OTC stuff fleas are immune to


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2019)

And sympathy. Massive fucking faff


----------



## Manter (Dec 15, 2019)

(Also, we shampooed the cats*- reposting wet idiot cat for some light relief) 
* we shampooed them to get flea dirt out of their fur. Because they are so fluffy and their coats are such an unusual texture it’s hard to clean them any other way.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2019)

(((( soggy idiot cat ))))


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 16, 2019)

Not quite so magnificent (or smug) when he's bedraggled is he?  ((idiot cat))


----------



## BigTom (Dec 16, 2019)

Been a while since I posted any pics of my three.


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm almost certain that the big lump round the corner who always used to say hello to me has moved out. The maisonette I think he lived in looks vacant. I hope he's got a nice new home with cattish neighbours like me.

Although we didn't time it, I think me and Missy got close to our record of constant lap occupation last night. It was well over two hours, and only ended when my bladder refused to take any more.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2019)

Molly is ill again 
Don't think she has long left 
Heartbeat was very high a few days ago, took her to vets and got tablets which seem to be working but everything the vet said indicated that she could deteriorate at any time then it will be a final visit to the vet I guess


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 16, 2019)

(((( molly ))))

(((( ddraig ))))


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 16, 2019)

Oh poor Molly 
Sorry to hear this ddraig


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh no. ((ddraig ))
We need more pics of our favourite scruffcat .
Molly xx


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 17, 2019)

Poor old scruff cat - (very gentle) strokes to her and a hug to you ddraig. Tell the old punk diva her fan club are rooting for her eh?


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2019)

Did Ziggy like being accidentally locked out for an hour? I'll let you decide!


----------



## Manter (Dec 17, 2019)

Sorry to read that ddraig


----------



## ddraig (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks all
Molly is better again today


----------



## ddraig (Dec 17, 2019)

pic from yesterday


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 17, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Thanks all
> Molly is better again today


That's great news .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 17, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Molly is better again today



: purr :


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 18, 2019)

Tiger went to the vets for her annual check and jab today. Warned about being a porky 3 year old , with a risk of diabetes accordingly down line. 

No more "Dreams" treets - well , after Xmas ..


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 18, 2019)

Diddie being king of the castle.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 18, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> Tiger went to the vets for her annual check and jab today. Warned about being a porky 3 year old , with a risk of diabetes accordingly down line.
> 
> No more "Dreams" treets - well , after Xmas ..




Cost us a £100 ! - but will post a shot of her when Mrs GCR sends it on. She stole the show in the vets. Very sociable cat.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 19, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Molly is ill again
> Don't think she has long left
> Heartbeat was very high a few days ago, took her to vets and got tablets which seem to be working but everything the vet said indicated that she could deteriorate at any time then it will be a final visit to the vet I guess



So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Did Ziggy like being accidentally locked out for an hour? I'll let you decide!
> 
> View attachment 193216



Cats have no problem in communicating their displeasure.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 19, 2019)

Effie. (Our wee refugee from next door.)


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 19, 2019)

Sorry to hear about Molly ddraig, wish you both all the best.


----------



## Epona (Dec 19, 2019)

ddraig - good luck with Molly xx

Radar's turn to go to the vet for his checkup and vaccinations today.  He's underweight (which is not a huge surprise), and a bit snotty, but otherwise ok - the vet reckons that given all his health issues over the last couple of years he is doing well.  I need to take him in for a weigh in with the nurse in around 6 weeks to make sure the recent slight drop in weight is a one off blip rather than a trend.

He just lost so much weight and muscle tone when he was really ill, and being an older cat he's not really put back much of the muscle, and he is fussy about food, so is a skinny wee fella - I don't think there's anything wrong, neither does the vet, but we'll take him back for a weigh just to monitor.


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2019)

The little shit woke me up last night, charging round my bedroom with one of my cycling gloves in her mouth at fuck knows what hour.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 19, 2019)

My secret santa today involved 4 separate presents.  2 for the cats, some chocolates for me and a cat related game. 

Maybe I should stop talking about the cats so much?


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2019)

Me76 said:


> My secret santa today involved 4 separate presents.  2 for the cats, some chocolates for me and a cat related game.



Chocolates?! You greedy arsehole.


----------



## Epona (Dec 19, 2019)

stavros said:


> The little shit woke me up last night, charging round my bedroom with one of my cycling gloves in her mouth at fuck knows what hour.



She clearly felt that your cycling gloves were the best prey available and went for it


----------



## Reno (Dec 20, 2019)

Good morning Alfie


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 20, 2019)

Lotte paw.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2019)

Viv is helping with my Christmas planning


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 20, 2019)

Reno said:


> Good morning Alfie!
> 
> View attachment 193519



What a handsome fellow.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 20, 2019)

Bella after a kinder surprise turtle


----------



## Manter (Dec 20, 2019)

Look at that belly


----------



## Me76 (Dec 20, 2019)

Manter said:


> Look at that belly


Is it a hand trap though?


----------



## Manter (Dec 20, 2019)

Me76 said:


> Is it a hand trap though?


No. Not my hand at least. He’ll lick me at most. 
Anyone else, the jury’s out....


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 22, 2019)

And, finally, Prince Shafi.


----------



## Chz (Dec 22, 2019)

Murder mittens! Complete with jellybeans.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 23, 2019)

Tiger is very much looking forward to Xmas Day and lunch especially (Tinned Tuna - just a bit
 )


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 23, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> Tiger is very much looking forward to Xmas Day and lunch especially (Tinned Tuna - just a bit
> View attachment 193888 )




Ahhh....Tiger is extremely cute


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 23, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Ahhh....Tiger is extremely cute



Very sociable and has a bit of attitude. Good fun. Loves attention.


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2019)

stavros said:


> View attachment 193715


Oh come on, mine are all senior citizens (catizens?) in their teens and that tree is *definitely* not safely out of reach


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2019)

Jakey (aka Idiot Cat) got caught in my keyboard cable earlier and panicked, managed to scratch both my feet quite badly while he was scrabbling about before I could free him (I actually unplug and put away my keyboard and mouse when I am not in the room because he is that daft and clumsy).  So I now have a couple of massive scratches on the top of each foot.


----------



## stavros (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm going away for three nights, so we've been sure to stock up on cuddles in preparation.


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2019)

Making sure we know who’s the best present


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 24, 2019)

Manter said:


> Making sure we know who’s the best present



So gorgeous....


----------



## BigTom (Dec 24, 2019)

At my parent's for Christmas, their cat died earlier this year and now they have two kittens, about 4 months old.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2019)

BigTom said:


> their cat died earlier this year







BigTom said:


> and now they have two kittens


----------



## BigTom (Dec 24, 2019)

Over to my sister's for dinner and get to see her cat as well.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 24, 2019)

I R COMFY


----------



## Manter (Dec 24, 2019)

Yeti likes to groom us, and if you move too much, she uses her paw to hold you still


----------



## clicker (Dec 24, 2019)

George would say Happy Christmas, but he can't really be arsed.


----------



## clicker (Dec 24, 2019)

Tinker guarding the tinsel.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2019)

Manter said:


> Making sure we know who’s the best present


That needs to be an actual Xmas card


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2019)

Sonic aka Snottyboo has allergic rhinitis (this is the conclusion after £2,000 worth of tests including scans and a rhinoscopy) and is often sneezy and congested - he just came to sit on me for a cuddle, sneezed point blank in my face within 30 seconds of settling down on me, then decided he would rather be in the cat bed and wandered off in that direction - er, thanks...


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 25, 2019)

Da fuuuuuq?


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 25, 2019)

Well, Mrs Voltz has had her seasonal clamping bite from (the cat) FiFi

Again, no blood drawn but not the best start to the day


----------



## BigTom (Dec 25, 2019)

Christmas with kittens


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 25, 2019)

At a mate's for Christmas dinner. She has kittens. They aren't sure about us


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 25, 2019)

Epona said:


> Sonic aka Snottyboo has allergic rhinitis (this is the conclusion after £2,000 worth of tests including scans and a rhinoscopy) and is often sneezy and congested - he just came to sit on me for a cuddle, sneezed point blank in my face within 30 seconds of settling down on me, then decided he would rather be in the cat bed and wandered off in that direction - er, thanks...



Pretty much how I got woken up every day with Rollo


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 25, 2019)

Anyway, Happy Catmas you lot


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 25, 2019)

Amazing what a bit of Turkey will achieve


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 25, 2019)

FFS  ￼


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 25, 2019)

^ i luv u donut, you absolute donut


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> FFS  ￼
> 
> View attachment 194174



You know how some flowers have a different colour in the middle to guide insects towards the nectar?  Well that little white patch on your cat does the same for unsuspecting human hands   Although not nectar, just venus cat trap (I have 2 who are ok with belly rubs though).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 26, 2019)

happy boxing day to all the kittehs of urban, and may all your boxes be cosy


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 27, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> FFS  ￼
> 
> View attachment 194174



This idiot hasn't been home all day  Really worried about him...hope he strolls in tomorrow morning like nothing happened.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 27, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> This idiot hasn't been home all day  Really worried about him...hope he strolls in tomorrow morning like nothing happened.


He'll be on a big wander, it's mild tonight. Keep us posted May. We need to put them on leads the amount of sleep I've lost over the independent sods. x


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 27, 2019)

Charlie is hiding from the mad ginger one, who at present, is on one.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 27, 2019)

He's back!    Sat on the landing like nothing happened, the big twat.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 27, 2019)

Lil’ Bob after eating some X-mas pate (then time for a nice lie down )


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 27, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Charlie is hiding from the mad ginger one, who at present, is on one.
> 
> View attachment 194254



What a gorgeous wee face!


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2019)

Spending Christmas with two dogs just underlined cats' all-round superiority. They're smarter, more graceful, more emotionally complex, and just plain fucking cuter.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 28, 2019)

Come home from the inlaws to find that Viv has pissed in the corner of son's bedroom, right under his bed. Husband moved the bed, cleaned up the piss etc. She then went back in and did a huge shit right in the same spot


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 28, 2019)

Só, the lodger has a cat, an indoor cat. For the third time it caught a bird. How the hell does it do it? We have suicide netting (that may not be the correct term) in the window, and untended window boxes outside.


And somehow the cat íntices a bird to be within reach...I don’t understand



This time I rescued the bird...put it back though the netting and it jumped off the window box..I can’t be bothered to go downstairs to see if it survived, it must have been a pretty stupid bird.


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2019)

Even though it's December, when I came in round the back this morning Missy was waiting for me on next door but two's shed.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 28, 2019)

This morning Ozzie had a mental 5 minutes.  She looked like a gremlin. On her back with her tail on her belly, which was obviously attacking her because she was going mad at it.  

And then she stopped.  

Weird.


----------



## Epona (Dec 29, 2019)

So Radar doesn't eat a full pouch of food at a time, and by the time he is hungry again the remains are stale, so for a while I have been feeding him half a pouch at a time - of Gourmet Perle. 

Today, the "Mon Petit" Gourmet Perle - 50g pouches for the smaller appetite - were on sale in Iceland so I picked up a load.

Same flavours as in the bigger 85g pouches of Gourmet Perle that I normally buy.

Radar ran towards his bowl when I gave him one of the new pouches then looked up at me as if to say "what the fuck is this?" then wandered off  

(It is a worry trying to get food into him because since he was ill he has been very skinny and is currently a bit underweight at 2.8kg)


----------



## stavros (Dec 29, 2019)

I skillfully managed to defuse an angry mental session earlier by lying on the bed and letting my chest be occupied briefly.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 29, 2019)

Epona said:


> what the fuck is this?" then wandered off


Had many occasions like that. Red shows her displeasure by scratching round the bowl like she's burying a turd . I've just got some reduced festive food ( duck and sage etc) from Sainsburys that's going down okay, for now! 
£1.50 for twelve pouch box.


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2019)

Alfie also does the "burying turd" move when he doesn’t like his food, basically saying "This is shit !"


----------



## Manter (Dec 29, 2019)

Idiot cat does the burying thing then eats it anyway. But he’s not the brightest


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2019)

Makes up for lack of brains in the looks-department though.


----------



## KatyF (Dec 29, 2019)

Having a bath as I've got the lurgy and Delilah has just sat here watching me and occasionally mowing the whole time.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 29, 2019)

"Why do you submerge yourself in water?" 

Tuckered out Christmas cats:


----------



## stavros (Dec 30, 2019)

I had the day off work today, and so slept in to the almost unheard of hour of 9am. However, I do vaguely remember at some point prior to that my right shoulder being occupied with something pawing me intensely and purring very loudly in my ear.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 30, 2019)

The Bobby Cat has been demanding strokes of exactly the right kind for over 30 mins now.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 30, 2019)

TopCat said:


> The Bobby Cat has been demanding strokes of exactly the right kind for over 30 mins now. View attachment 194541


Notice perhaps the open wound on the stroking hand. I am a dunderhead.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 30, 2019)

My cat sat on the GF's chest 'till I got up and fed the lovely ginger and shite rescue lovely this morning.


----------



## Manter (Dec 31, 2019)

She is sat on my stomach kneading very hard and purring like a train and she just looks so happy. Weirdo cat


----------



## Reno (Dec 31, 2019)

Manter said:


> She is sat on my stomach kneading very hard and purring like a train and she just looks so happy. Weirdo cat


Not that weird, most domesticated cats do that. They default to kitten-mode around humans and they see us as their mum, because that’s the only way their instincts can file that relationship. When they knead your stomach before settling down in their little minds that means they want to be nursed and they stimulate your belly for milk.


----------



## Manter (Dec 31, 2019)

Reno said:


> Not that weird, most domesticated cats do that. They default to kitten-mode around humans and they see us as their mum, because that’s the only way their instincts can file that relationship. When they knead your stomach before settling down in their little minds that means they want to be nursed and they stimulate your belly for milk.


That makes me think she is more weird not less tbh


----------



## Reno (Dec 31, 2019)

Manter said:


> That makes me think she is more weird not less tbh


In that case all cats are weird. They aren’t though, it’s just that like most animals they mostly act on instinct, so they apply instinctive behaviour to situations whenever they can. The kneading is instinctive behaviour which kept them alive when they were kittens.

If they can’t rely on instinct and are forced to improvise, then that can result in actions fit for funny cat videos.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 31, 2019)

Ollie sitting sunbathing on the table.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 31, 2019)

Reno said:


> Not that weird, most domesticated cats do that. They default to kitten-mode around humans and they see us as their mum, because that’s the only way their instincts can file that relationship. When they knead your stomach before settling down in their little minds that means they want to be nursed and they stimulate your belly for milk.



Lil’ Bob gives the bedclothes a good kneading every morning Like they’re a big mama cat. I’ve long thought of installing a small tube under the duvet and filming his surprise as milk miraculously squirts forth..


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2019)

Some local fuckwits started with the fireworks at about 6:30 this evening, so I've already shut the cat flap and put out the litter tray. Missy hasn't realised yet, having been asleep on my lap and now the sofa. However, I suspect she'll be pissed off when she does finally work it out.

As and when I wake up in the middle of the night I will try to remember to open it up again.


----------



## Reno (Jan 1, 2020)

A well deserved nap after last night‘s fireworks apocalypse.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 1, 2020)

More new year cat pics .. 
Please?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2020)

(((( all the kittehs who were upset by the fireworks ))))

the mogs i used to live with were not unduly bothered by fireworks or thunderstorms, just mildly miffed if it interrupted their naps...


----------



## Reno (Jan 1, 2020)

Alfie was slightly on edge, but not scared shitless like he used to be in London. I’ve got double glazing here in Berlin, which is more soundproof than my London windows He slept next to me on the sofa, always making sure there is body contact and he just woke up when crackers hit really close.


----------



## clicker (Jan 1, 2020)

Every year George gets too attached to the Santa hat. 
 

Tinker knows there'll be tears on Twelth night.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 1, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


>




Cat is dignified .. throughout.


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (((( all the kittehs who were upset by the fireworks ))))



From 7pm 'til at least half past midnight Missy was fast asleep on the sofa. By then they seem to have ended, so I was able to liberate her by opening the cat flap without her ever knowing it had been closed.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 1, 2020)

How I've felt a few times over the last week+


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2020)

Radar is barely eating at the moment, if he doesn't eat in the next few hours I am going to call the vet when they open  

I am frightened for him, he never really gained weight back after his surgery and illness, last weigh in at the vet he was under 3kg, he can't go a day without food really, he's already skin and bone.  He seems lively enough but just not much interest in food, he's had a few mouthfuls today but needs attention if he doesn't start eating properly again.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 2, 2020)

Epona said:


> Radar is barely eating at the moment, if he doesn't eat in the next few hours I am going to call the vet when they open
> 
> I am frightened for him, he never really gained weight back after his surgery and illness, last weigh in at the vet he was under 3kg, he can't go a day without food really, he's already skin and bone.  He seems lively enough but just not much interest in food, he's had a few mouthfuls today but needs attention if he doesn't start eating properly again.


((Radar))  come on little fella x


----------



## BigTom (Jan 2, 2020)

The cat family that sleeps together stays together


----------



## Me76 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hope Radar has got his appetite back.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 2, 2020)

Epona how is radar today?


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2020)

He's in hospital, vet will phone me later today


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 2, 2020)

Chloe up in the cave. want her to come back down so I can give that nose and lips a kiss, but she is comfortable up there:


----------



## oryx (Jan 2, 2020)

Epona said:


> He's in hospital, vet will phone me later today


 I hope he's okay.


----------



## Chz (Jan 2, 2020)

Epona said:


> He's in hospital, vet will phone me later today


Hope he's okay. 

Bernard's not eating today after some pink wee earlier in the week. Vet has him on NSAIDs, but I worry when he doesn't eat. Part of it is his righteous fury at not being allowed outside, I'm sure. At least he put on a few hundred grams of pudge just before winter so there's something to carry him.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 2, 2020)

Numbers said:


> How I've felt a few times over the last week+
> 
> View attachment 194742



That is one happy, secure and safe feeling cat.


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2020)

He is on IV fluids and antibiotics at the hospital, vet says he is stable and comfortable.  The issues are weight loss (which was first noticed by our vet 2 weeks ago, we were told to bring him back in next week for a weigh-in, but things became an emergency before then), and a bad upper respiratory infection/viral flare-up.  He stopped eating completely yesterday but was already slightly underweight.

He was relatively ok yesterday although I had already decided to phone our vet first thing this morning, but when I got up to do that he looked terrible - snotty, rough coat, obviously underweight - he started drooling and shat himself in the carrier, vet had trouble finding a vein to take blood samples because he was that dehydrated, and he was also hypothermic because he couldn't keep his body temp regular, so we decided best to take him to the hospital to be admitted for the time being.

I feel terrible, I mean he did look ok (other than a bit skinny) the last few days, but I wish I'd spotted something sooner and taken him in.

We'll get full blood panel results tomorrow, I'm to phone late morning for an update, they'll phone me right away at any time should anything else happen.

Chz - I hope Bernard makes a swift recovery


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2020)

get well soon, radar


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 2, 2020)

Poor Radar - Get well soon.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 2, 2020)

Sorry to hear about Radar, here's to a speedy recovery


----------



## KatyF (Jan 2, 2020)

Hope Radar recovers soon


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 2, 2020)

Get well soon radar ((epona)) x


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2020)

I grumble about having problems sleeping when the wee horror is draped across my face, but it's just as difficult to sleep when he _isn't_ draped across my face.

(He likes to curl up at night kind of across my head, with his face pressed to my cheek)


----------



## petee (Jan 3, 2020)

(((Radar)))


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2020)

Exploring under the duvet cover as it dried after a wash:


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2020)

I went to visit Radar earlier this evening - he has been on IV fluids and looked more like normal (other than being very thin).

He was really pleased to see me - practically flung himself on me and shoved his little head in my face.  We had purry cuddles for about 3 minutes before his attention shifted and he was looking at the ward over my shoulder and trying to get out of his ward cage, this made me happy because that is Radar all over.  So I only had a short visit with him as he was getting a bit excited and clearly wanted to use the opportunity to make a break for it.

He ate a small amount of food before my arrival  and I took in a selection of his favourite pouches of food.

I'm feeling a bit happier and more positive now I have seen him alert and with mischief in his eyes


----------



## Me76 (Jan 3, 2020)

Epona said:


> I went to visit Radar earlier this evening - he has been on IV fluids and looked more like normal (other than being very thin).
> 
> He was really pleased to see me - practically flung himself on me and shoved his little head in my face.  We had purry cuddles for about 3 minutes before his attention shifted and he was looking at the ward over my shoulder and trying to get out of his ward cage, this made me happy because that is Radar all over.  So I only had a short visit with him as he was getting a bit excited and clearly wanted to use the opportunity to make a break for it.
> 
> ...


So glad he's getting better.  Much love.  💙


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 3, 2020)

Black face from the colony ( on the mat) has been missing since before Christmas. I was on my way to feed her and a massive white cat was near killing her. Found her yesterday and she is limping with a chunk out of her neck . Trying to nab her to get her to the vets. Stripey (having a peep in on the right)stripey face and cartoon head are currently living outside my front door in a modified /waterproof cat carrier.
The gardener's supposedly in charge of the cats don't give a flying fuck, and I'm getting angrier by the day. Some posh old twat actually said, well they have a limited life outdoor cats.


----------



## Epona (Jan 4, 2020)

Radar is back home!

He is fully rehydrated, less snotty, and was eating at the vets so they discharged him for care at home.  He needs to go back on Wednesday for chest x-ray and ultrasounds to investigate whether there is anything worrying behind his chronic weight loss (he does have a heart murmur that we are aware of, they'll check that too to make sure it hasn't got any worse and affecting his health).

He recognised when we turned into our road, not bad for an indoor only cat - started going a bit nuts, then calmed down as we were approaching the front door, bless him.  He is currently stuffing his face.  I've put the heating on (unusual for me) just to make sure he stays nice and warm.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 4, 2020)

: purr :


----------



## clicker (Jan 4, 2020)

George being the best pillow.


----------



## Epona (Jan 4, 2020)

Oh btw - not that he isn't worth it, and insurance will cover some of it, but so far the bill for 2 nights hospitalisation is £785 - pets are expensive.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2020)

marty21 said:


> So , mrs21 wanted a painting of Puisin as a Christmas present . The woman on ETSY is very busy (nice for her) so it was finally delivered yesterday . It is a great likeness so Mrs21 is very happy with it . View attachment 129639


How big is the print/frame?


----------



## petee (Jan 4, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> stripey face and cartoon head



Dick Tracy characters


----------



## Epona (Jan 4, 2020)

I dunno what my Jakey is dreaming about on the sofa next to me, but his tail has taken on a life of its own - I hope he is having happy adventures in his dreams!

Oh now he is doing chewing and swallowing movements, I think he just dreamed that he caught and ate something (that is my Jakey!)


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2020)

Is there some kind of hormone release that causes a cat's tail to puff up when they're spoiling for a fight? Missy came in early with her tail inflated to about twice its normal volume, and whenever I've seen that in the past it's been when she's seen someone she doesn't like, i.e. another cat.


----------



## Epona (Jan 5, 2020)

stavros said:


> Is there some kind of hormone release that causes a cat's tail to puff up when they're spoiling for a fight? Missy came in early with her tail inflated to about twice its normal volume, and whenever I've seen that in the past it's been when she's seen someone she doesn't like, i.e. another cat.


It tends to happen when they are either feeling aggressive or frightened/confronted - it's to make themselves look bigger and more of a challenge!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2020)

stavros said:


> Is there some kind of hormone release that causes a cat's tail to puff up when they're spoiling for a fight? Missy came in early with her tail inflated to about twice its normal volume, and whenever I've seen that in the past it's been when she's seen someone she doesn't like, i.e. another cat.


Adrenaline.


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 5, 2020)

Tina taking a snooze...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 5, 2020)

We have a fire going. Someone likes it!


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 5, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have a fire going. Someone likes it!
> View attachment 195044View attachment 195045View attachment 195046


haha so cute


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2020)

Milo got very spooked on New Year's Eve and went out to pick a fight with the local bully, coming back with bites all over his shoulder. The vet gave him a telling off, and me too as he's inching towards 7kg now...

This is a very pissed off Milo



And him after calming down a couple of days later


----------



## KatyF (Jan 6, 2020)

Delilah is unimpressed with my chat tonight


----------



## Cloo (Jan 6, 2020)

I wonder if these pawprints in our bath could have anything to do with this lump in our bedroom?


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 6, 2020)

Surely not as he/ she has nice clean pads .... now😁


----------



## Cloo (Jan 6, 2020)

She's very good at coverups...


----------



## hegley (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks innocent to me


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 6, 2020)

Ooh! you have a leopard print bath. How trendy 🐱


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 6, 2020)

Well, Clive's feeling very sorry for himself

Right side of his face is all swollen up so he's either been on the wrong side of a wallop from a neighbourhood cat or he's stuck his head in a stingy insect nest (he's done that at least twice before, you'd think he'd learn) 

If he's not much improved tomorrow morning it's off to the vet with him... Again


----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2020)

Unfortunately my darling Radar had a stroke earlier this afternoon, I rushed him to hospital but on top of his other health issues (URI, and tests that came back today showed pancreatitis, also he is possibly now in heart failure) he isn't expected to recover.  He is on O2 tonight and being monitored and kept comfortable, and we will decide what to do after vet rounds in the morning if he makes it through the night.  It is entirely possible that we are just trying to give Nate (who was at work this afternoon/evening) the chance to say goodbye to his beloved cat.  I'm still hoping that there is a small chance that he might rally a bit and be viable for treatment, he's a stubborn little thing - but the odds aren't good.

Just sitting here crying my eyes out.  Whatever happens it is going to take a long time for the sight of him right after having a stroke to stop haunting me.


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Well, Clive's feeling very sorry for himself
> 
> Right side of his face is all swollen up so he's either been on the wrong side of a wallop from a neighbourhood cat or he's stuck his head in a stingy insect nest (he's done that at least twice before, you'd think he'd learn)
> 
> If he's not much improved tomorrow morning it's off to the vet with him... Again


Milo has had to go to the vet five times in the last six months for getting into scraps with another neighborhood cat, which have led to abcesses. Starting to get horrendously expensive, even if it does get us multiple opportunities for pictures like this


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 6, 2020)

Truly heartbroken to hear this Epona


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2020)

Epona said:


> Unfortunately my darling Radar had a stroke earlier this afternoon, I rushed him to hospital but on top of his other health issues (URI, and tests that came back today showed pancreatitis, also he is possibly now in heart failure) he isn't expected to recover.  He is on O2 tonight and being monitored and kept comfortable, and we will decide what to do after vet rounds in the morning if he makes it through the night.  It is entirely possible that we are just trying to give Nate (who was at work this afternoon/evening) the chance to say goodbye to his beloved cat.  I'm still hoping that there is a small chance that he might rally a bit and be viable for treatment, he's a stubborn little thing - but the odds aren't good.
> 
> Just sitting here crying my eyes out.  Whatever happens it is going to take a long time for the sight of him right after having a stroke to stop haunting me.


Oh shit, that's awful. Sorry to hear that Epona


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 6, 2020)

(((( Epona and radar ))))


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 6, 2020)

Really sorry to hear about Radar (((Epona )))


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 6, 2020)

he might pull through. fingers crossed 😢


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 6, 2020)

Epona I'm so sorry  Truly I am. Sending you love x


----------



## Cloo (Jan 6, 2020)

Oh no Epona  - lots of hugs to you, Nate and Radar


----------



## petee (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 7, 2020)

Im sorry to hear that epona.


----------



## moose (Jan 7, 2020)

Sorry to hear about Radar. Love to you both.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh no, poor Radar - many hugs to you & Nate, Epona


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 7, 2020)

Hmmm! - This morning Clive was looking a lot less sorry for himself and was making his way upstairs to "serenade" me by way of pre-thanks for the breakfast I was going to serve him

Face was still swollen and puffy but no where near as bad as last night and that he was showing interest in food is always a good sign

I "think" we've got a wasp nest or two up in "top garden" and I've seen some rather large wasp like looking stingy things that could be hornets(?) or something equally that you wouldn't want to be stung by . . . like you'd see in Australia . . . that kind of nasty looking

So he's probably reacquainted himself with them . . . you'd think he'd learn


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2020)

I can't remember if I've posted this one before... it's a long thread. 

Ollie staring intently at a bird on the tree outside.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2020)

My grandson (he's 16 now and taller than me) has always loved cats. That was Gizmo, a big gentle moggie.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2020)

Radar was put to sleep in my arms this evening, we spent some time with him beforehand to say goodbye.   Turns out that his health issues were caused by him battling what was probably cancer in multiple places including brain tumour, we decided given the neurological involvement and other complications from having a weakened immune system and such a poor prognosis no matter what, that we wouldn't put him through any further tests.  He went peacefully with his head resting on my arm


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 7, 2020)

((((Epona))))
Sorry to read this... poor Radar.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2020)

(((( Epona ))))


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 7, 2020)

So sorry.


----------



## KatyF (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh Epona I'm so sorry to hear about Radar. I don't think I've known someone care for a cat quite like you did with him. A special bond.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2020)

Epona said:


> Radar was put to sleep in my arms this evening, we spent some time with him beforehand to say goodbye.   Turns out that his health issues were caused by him battling what was probably cancer in multiple places including brain tumour, we decided given the neurological involvement and other complications from having a weakened immune system and such a poor prognosis no matter what, that we wouldn't put him through any further tests.  He went peacefully with his head resting on my arm


Sorry to hear this. It was a similar story with my cat a few years ago. It’s a horrible thing to have to do


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh Epona. I'm so sorry. Radar was your special, beautiful, troublesome boy. You have done the kindest thing to round off a cat's lifetime of loving care from you. Real condolences from me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 7, 2020)

(((( Epona ))))


----------



## oryx (Jan 7, 2020)

So sorry to read this, Epona . Your love and care for your cats has shone through in all you've written on here.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 7, 2020)

Sorry to hear this ((Epona and nate)) x


----------



## Epona (Jan 8, 2020)

Radar, 13th May 2006 - 7 Jan 2020.  Love you sweetheart. xx


----------



## Epona (Jan 8, 2020)

Sorry for rambling on a bit - I also just want to say that Wanstead Vet Hospital treated us all very well - we were there for over 2 hours visiting Radar, going through his notes and test results with a vet, once we had made the decision we were given the time we needed alone with Radar to try to come to terms with it and say goodbye, we weren't at any point rushed, and the whole thing was treated with sensitivity and sympathy.

It was still horrible and heartbreaking, but they did their best to reduce stress for all of us in a difficult time.

It still doesn't really seem real mind you.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh Epona that's bloody heartbreaking, I'm so sorry to hear it. Wishing you lots of strength.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 8, 2020)

((( Epona ))) RiP Radar


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 8, 2020)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Always hard.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 8, 2020)

(((Epona)))


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 8, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss Epona. Radar was a real character, and a beautiful funny face cat to boot.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2020)

So sorry Epona 😢 RIP Radar xx


----------



## smmudge (Jan 8, 2020)

oh no I'm sorry Epona x


----------



## stavros (Jan 8, 2020)

Farewell, Radar. Even an atheist thinks there's a puddy cat heaven.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2020)

So Sorry Epona! RIP Radar


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2020)

Molly is still with us

Went to vet last week and they wanted to put her to sleep there and then! We've had and been trying to give her medication but not always successful. We've syringed it into her mouth a couple of times now
Also she didn't eat for a couple of days and was very unsteady on her feet. Was just having some cat milk now and again
Her heart rate is higher than it should be and we don't want to see her suffer of course! But... she is still getting up and down the stairs, up and down on the sofa and bed
She has lost weight (under 3kg now, closer to 2.5kg) and really really stinks, has hardly being pooing and when she has it has been liquidy and dragging her bum around the floor.
Went to vets again today and the one we saw was more sympathetic than the one last week.
She has been eating the last few days and seems more alert than she was.

Vet said respiratory rate was high and we could either bring her back in every 3 days or make an appointment to put her to sleep and then we would be prepared.
So, we made an appointment for Friday afternoon as we don't want her to suffer.
But again she seems to have perked up a bit, she will never improve and we know that but it's just so hard to make a decision.
I have to work on Sat and i'm really worried about my partner being in all day on their own if Molly is put to sleep, they've been taking her to the vets and trying everything to keep her going and it will hit them hard (as well as me of course)

We've both been really upset a few times and know the end is near but honestly can't decide what to do 
pic of her today


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Molly is still with us
> 
> Went to vet last week and they wanted to put her to sleep there and then! We've had and been trying to give her medication but not always successful. We've syringed it into her mouth a couple of times now
> Also she didn't eat for a couple of days and was very unsteady on her feet. Was just having some cat milk now and again
> ...



(((( scruffcat, ddraig and partner ))))


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 8, 2020)

Aww scruffy queen of my heart. 2.5kg is a very skinny old lady. In my experience vets aren't usually in a massive hurry to put animals down, but if they see no prospect of improvement they can be a bit more ruthless than a cat's beloveds will be, for obvious reasons. I can see your worries about your other half being alone on Saturday, but would postponing for another 3 days till Monday make much difference i.e. would they be then alone the day after anyway? If you think Molly's got 3 more days (or more) in her then ... it's your choice as long as she can be kept comfy that long ... but if not, OR, if your other half will be alone the day after, then it might be cruel-but-kinder to take the plunge on Friday anyway. It's a horrible position to be in and I know Molly's rallied before (so often!) surprising us all ... but she doesn't sound like she's in a good condition at all. Very gentle petting to all of you.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2020)

trabuquera said:


> Aww scruffy queen of my heart. 2.5kg is a very skinny old lady. In my experience vets aren't usually in a massive hurry to put animals down, but if they see no prospect of improvement they can be a bit more ruthless than a cat's beloveds will be, for obvious reasons. I can see your worries about your other half being alone on Saturday, but would postponing for another 3 days till Monday make much difference i.e. would they be then alone the day after anyway? If you think Molly's got 3 more days (or more) in her then ... it's your choice as long as she can be kept comfy that long ... but if not, OR, if your other half will be alone the day after, then it might be cruel-but-kinder to take the plunge on Friday anyway. It's a horrible position to be in and I know Molly's rallied before (so often!) surprising us all ... but she doesn't sound like she's in a good condition at all. Very gentle petting to all of you.


Thanks
Really more about Molly and how comfortable she is, don't want her put to sleep if not worse


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 9, 2020)

Vic proving that two beanbags are better than one


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 9, 2020)

"no.  i need both of them"


----------



## Shirl (Jan 9, 2020)

Vincent in our bed this morning.


----------



## Manter (Jan 9, 2020)

Sorry for your loss Epona


----------



## Manter (Jan 9, 2020)

Yeti has a new tent.


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2020)

Got a sympathy card from the vet today - it contained Radar's ink paw print - cried my eyes out of course, but such a lovely thing to have.  I have put it somewhere safe.


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2020)

I think it is sinking in now, I've just been crying for hours.  I feel so guilty.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 10, 2020)

Epona said:


> I think it is sinking in now, I've just been crying for hours.  I feel so guilty.


I felt guilty for every single one of my pets when that big decision came ( too soon, or not soon enough, did i do everything possible ?). But please don't Epona. You tried everything possible with radar, I admire you so much for everything you did. The love and kindness shone through on here when Radar was really poorly last year. He was a lucky little kitty to have found you and your home. x


----------



## oryx (Jan 10, 2020)

What Calamity1971 said. You come over as the most caring and loving of pet owners, and you couldn't have done anything more, or better for him. Don't blame you for the crying though, losing a pet is just so upsetting.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 10, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Vic proving that two beanbags are better than one
> 
> View attachment 195344


Only a cat...


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2020)

Honestly part of it is I am a bit traumatised from when he deteriorated and had a stroke/massive seizure on Monday evening, I was here by myself, he'd been in the bedroom as he was a bit unwell, he'd been discharged for care at home and needed quiet and monitoring, and I went to check on him and bring him food and he was fine and using his scratching post then went to the litter tray to have a wee.   I put down his food for him and left him to it, when I went back 10 minutes later to check whether he had eaten the room looked like a bomb had gone off in it with stuff knocked over and cat food all over the place and my poor darling was blind and incontinent and brain damaged just going round and round in circles and crashing into things.  I picked him up and put him on the bed to have a look at him and he blundered off the side of the bed and landed on his side on the floor.  I had to put him in the carrier and get him to the hospital (which took an hour, during which he continued going round in circles in the carrier) and Nate was at work (however I am grateful that Nate didn't see him like that, no need for both of us to be upset by that), that is going to live with me a long time.  I never ever want to see any animal, let alone one I love, in that sort of state ever again, it was horrific and when I shut my eyes I see either that, or the moment when his head slumped down when he was put to sleep.  I want to remember him as he was before that but it is hard right now.

I think I said earlier that I was grateful that he recognised us on Tuesday I wasn't saying that lightly - he reacted a little to our presence and wanted a cuddle but wasn't really responsive beyond that.  He ate a bowl of food but it was like he was on autopilot just doing it instinctively, he kept colliding with the side of the bowl and dropping food everywhere.  It was heartbreaking.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 10, 2020)

Epona said:


> Honestly part of it is I am a bit traumatised from when he deteriorated and had a stroke/massive seizure on Monday evening, I was here by myself, he'd been in the bedroom as he was a bit unwell, he'd been discharged for care at home and needed quiet and monitoring, and I went to check on him and bring him food and he was fine and using his scratching post then went to the litter tray to have a wee.   I put down his food for him and left him to it, when I went back 10 minutes later to check whether he had eaten the room looked like a bomb had gone off in it with stuff knocked over and cat food all over the place and my poor darling was blind and incontinent and brain damaged just going round and round in circles and crashing into things.  I picked him up and put him on the bed to have a look at him and he blundered off the side of the bed and landed on his side on the floor.  I had to put him in the carrier and get him to the hospital (which took an hour, during which he continued going round in circles in the carrier) and Nate was at work (however I am grateful that Nate didn't see him like that, no need for both of us to be upset by that), that is going to live with me a long time.  I never ever want to see any animal, let alone one I love, in that sort of state ever again, it was horrific and when I shut my eyes I see either that, or the moment when his head slumped down when he was put to sleep.  I want to remember him as he was before that but it is hard right now.
> 
> I think I said earlier that I was grateful that he recognised us on Tuesday I wasn't saying that lightly - he reacted a little to our presence and wanted a cuddle but wasn't really responsive beyond that.  He ate a bowl of food but it was like he was on autopilot just doing it instinctively, he kept colliding with the side of the bowl and dropping food everywhere.  It was heartbreaking.



So sorry to hear about this. You did the kindest and best thing for him. A couple of years ago I had to do the same for our Buttons after 18 years of companionship. She, like poor Radar, was riddled with cancer and we were devastated at the diagnosis. I was there at the end, hugging her and telling her I loved her. It was heartbreaking but it’s a necessary last act of love. As time has gone on I’m able to look at photos and now remember her at her best rather than in her decline. It’s a measure of her greatness that it has taken two cats to replace her but for a while it seemed like a vast empty space. Hope things are better soon.


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2020)

I am actually having a completely stupid (if I am being rational) panic about the casket I requested for his ashes, I have changed my mind and don't know whether it is too late


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2020)

Sorry, that last post was a clear indication that I have lost the plot


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 10, 2020)

Epona said:


> Sorry, that last post was a clear indication that I have lost the plot



No... dont beat yourself up. You are doing your best at a really rough time. 
(((((Epona)))))


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2020)

I think it might be a symptom of where we live, but Missy's never been that prolific a killer. She got her first of the year last night though, as she tore into the lounge with most of a bird in her mouth.


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2020)

I think I managed to get the order for the casket changed, at least they didn't phone back and let me know that it wasn't possible.  I got a bit fixated on it for a while there.  I guess it doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things, but I got a bit panicky that I had ordered the wrong one and was upset about it - silly as that sounds.  I'd have gone for burial if I had anywhere to bury him - but as I don't, getting a casket that I am happy with is important.  I miss him so fucking much.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 11, 2020)

Perfectly understandable Epona .
((((( you )))))


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2020)

Sorry to keep banging on about it - I'm absolutely bereft.

Am very happy to see pictures of other peoples' cats and hear about them though, it cheers me a little, so please let's have some photos and stories


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Vic proving that two beanbags are better than one
> 
> View attachment 195344



If I lay anywhere like that I wouldn't be able to stand up straight for 3 days....  how can that possibly be comfortable?
Gorgeous kitty


----------



## BigTom (Jan 11, 2020)

Frida, who is the mother cat of the other two cats I also have, is generally a quiet cat. She'll purr after a bit of stroking and mew when there's some chicken she knows is coming her way but mostly silent. Except when she is playing with something when she makes all these noises:



I think she's calling to her kittens to come and play with the thing she's caught, but neither kittens seem bothered or react to it at all (as you can see with Rosa sat on the chair under the table in this vid). So I don't know what's going on. Is a bit alarming sometimes when I hear those big meows before I remember that's what she does when she's playing.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 11, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Frida, who is the mother cat of the other two cats I also have, is generally a quiet cat. She'll purr after a bit of stroking and mew when there's some chicken she knows is coming her way but mostly silent. Except when she is playing with something when she makes all these noises:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's calling to her kittens to come and play with the thing she's caught, but neither kittens seem bothered or react to it at all (as you can see with Rosa sat on the chair under the table in this vid). So I don't know what's going on. Is a bit alarming sometimes when I hear those big meows before I remember that's what she does when she's playing.




my youngest rogue does this sometimes at night when I've turned off all the lights to go to bed. she makes these same noises but little louder while she has an object with her which she is pushing. it stops after a minute or so. her two sisters just sit in bed and don't do anything besides listen.


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Frida, who is the mother cat of the other two cats I also have, is generally a quiet cat. She'll purr after a bit of stroking and mew when there's some chicken she knows is coming her way but mostly silent. Except when she is playing with something when she makes all these noises:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's calling to her kittens to come and play with the thing she's caught, but neither kittens seem bothered or react to it at all (as you can see with Rosa sat on the chair under the table in this vid). So I don't know what's going on. Is a bit alarming sometimes when I hear those big meows before I remember that's what she does when she's playing.




It got the attention of my boys


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 11, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Vic proving that two beanbags are better than one
> 
> View attachment 195344


I've posted this before, but same sort of situation.


----------



## Manter (Jan 11, 2020)

If you can’t get in a box, sit on it and look resentful


----------



## starfish (Jan 11, 2020)

Another big decision to be made. Tango is in cat hospital having rapidly lost a lot of weight. Blood tests are pointing towards cancer/leukemia so not good. We thought it might be toothache. They said hes comfortable & did eat a load of chicken they gave him. We'll see him in the morning.


----------



## Manter (Jan 11, 2020)

starfish said:


> Another big decision to be made. Tango is in cat hospital having rapidly lost a lot of weight. Blood tests are pointing towards cancer/leukemia so not good. We thought it might be toothache. They said hes comfortable & did eat a load of chicken they gave him. We'll see him in the morning.


Oh no


----------



## BigTom (Jan 11, 2020)

Epona said:


> It got the attention of my boys



that's interesting. Perhaps mine have learnt she's just playing with a toy when she does this so they don't react anymore.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2020)

starfish said:


> Another big decision to be made. Tango is in cat hospital having rapidly lost a lot of weight. Blood tests are pointing towards cancer/leukemia so not good. We thought it might be toothache. They said hes comfortable & did eat a load of chicken they gave him. We'll see him in the morning.





(((( starfish and tango ))))


----------



## stavros (Jan 11, 2020)

Manter said:


> If you can’t get in a box, sit on it and look resentful



You can't have too many cardboard boxes:


----------



## Shirl (Jan 11, 2020)

Vincent and Brad chilling together


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2020)

starfish said:


> Another big decision to be made. Tango is in cat hospital having rapidly lost a lot of weight. Blood tests are pointing towards cancer/leukemia so not good. We thought it might be toothache. They said hes comfortable & did eat a load of chicken they gave him. We'll see him in the morning.


Oh no, I'm so sorry.  I hope you get a bit longer with him than we did with ours, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Shirl (Jan 11, 2020)

starfish, will be thinking of you and Tango tomorrow morning.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 12, 2020)

Epona said:


> If I lay anywhere like that I wouldn't be able to stand up straight for 3 days....  how can that possibly be comfortable?
> Gorgeous kitty



The eternal wonder of the flexible spine 😼


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 12, 2020)

Epona said:


> I think I managed to get the order for the casket changed, at least they didn't phone back and let me know that it wasn't possible.  I got a bit fixated on it for a while there.  I guess it doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things, but I got a bit panicky that I had ordered the wrong one and was upset about it - silly as that sounds.  I'd have gone for burial if I had anywhere to bury him - but as I don't, getting a casket that I am happy with is important.  I miss him so fucking much.



We keep Buttons on our mantlepiece - along with her collar bell and a few of her whiskers. Having her casket close by helped an awful lot in the early days but these days it‘s a nice reminder of a cat we were privileged to share our lives with for so many years - especially when I dust it


----------



## starfish (Jan 12, 2020)

Epona said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry.  I hope you get a bit longer with him than we did with ours, my thoughts are with you xx


He had a comfortable night & ate a load of chicken so we picked him up this morning & brought him home. Weve got steroids for him but decided against ultrasound/x rays/bone marrow tests as he is getting on. We'll just see how it goes.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 12, 2020)

I personally wouldn't treat a cat for cancer because I don't think it's really fair to put them through it when they can't understand what's going on, but I appreciate others may feel differently.

On lighter note, here is Vastra taking catting very seriously in my wardrobe


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 12, 2020)

Billie, my neighbour's tabby. Handsome boy!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 12, 2020)

"no, i don't want to go out, i just want to sit in the doorway and contemplate going out"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "no, i don't want to go out, i just want to sit in the doorway and contemplate going out"



His owner says he's curious but very shy, so he doesn't go out even though he'd like to. It's the first time I've met him and I probably wouldn't have if she hadn't had the door open!


----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2020)

"Ah, you've come up to my level."


----------



## weltweit (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 12, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Billie, my neighbour's tabby. Handsome boy! View attachment 195638


Isn't he just.    That look can only be described as 'hauteur'.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 12, 2020)

When we were on holiday we got adopted by a cat. It spent part of its time with Mrs Sas, and part with me.  











The cropped ear signifies that the local version of cat's protection has neutered her. We fed her, of course, and also fed another couple that may well have been her adult kittens. The last day we were there, we passed her on to a Russian couple who were just starting their holiday.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 12, 2020)

Apparently there was a mouse in the house overnight. Ozzie was just watching it until the OH tried to rescue it but then it ran under the chest of drawers.  

She's been sitting on the floor watching the chest of drawers all day.  

I think the mouse is either dead or escaped.  I wonder how long she will stay on watch.


----------



## Epona (Jan 12, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> When we were on holiday we got adopted by a cat. It spent part of its time with Mrs Sas, and part with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ear clip heals quickly and prevents a stray or feral cat from being taken in repeatedly for neutering, some places do a tattoo over the incision site, but that isn't visible until a cat is caught, anaesthetised, and had their fur clipped - a lot of places prefer the ear clip as it is visible from a distance so if caught they are released straight away, a clear sign they have already been done - a decent enough way to prevent the stress of repeatedly being captured and taken to the vet for surgery!

Very sweet looking cat


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 12, 2020)

Epona said:


> The ear clip heals quickly and prevents a stray or feral cat from being taken in repeatedly for neutering, some places do a tattoo over the incision site, but that isn't visible until a cat is caught, anaesthetised, and had their fur clipped - a lot of places prefer the ear clip as it is visible from a distance so if caught they are released straight away, a clear sign they have already been done - a decent enough way to prevent the stress of repeatedly being captured and taken to the vet for surgery!
> 
> Very sweet looking cat



She was, absolutely lovely. We had a feeling that she may have been someone's cat at one point. She would come running when we went to the beach in the morning, knowing it was breakfast time. We 'borrowed' a bowl from the hotel, so they had fresh water as well. It's things like that that really make a holiday. We're back there this year, 3rd year in a row to the same hotel.    we really hope she's still around.


----------



## Epona (Jan 13, 2020)

Have had to throw out the "scratching barrel" as the sisal on it has deteriorated to a point where idiot cat Jakey has got a paw caught in it 3 times today - alas cat furniture doesn't last forever and can be dangerous once it is in that much disrepair - it was free though (well reward points from Zooplus) and has lasted a long time.  Need to replace it with something though, as funds are tight right now it might have to be a budget scratching post from pets@home.

In other news, Sonic (who I have always credited with more intelligence) fell asleep on top of my PC and relaxed so much that he fell off it and got wedged between the PC case and a nearby item of furniture.  Stuff has been moved so it doesn't happen again 
(Artist's impression of Sonic after he slid off the computer in his sleep)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2020)

Epona said:


> (Artist's impression of Sonic after he slid off the computer in his sleep)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 13, 2020)

This cat is a natural born fucking comedian


----------



## clicker (Jan 13, 2020)

Tinker and his magnificent eye brows.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry to say that Molly got a lot worse and we had to take her for the final vet trip on Friday afternoon as she hadn't eaten anything for ages and was hardly moving or reacting
It was really really sad, even went in her catbox with no fuss. 
We'd already been grieving for her in the last few weeks 
She's at peace now, house is quiet and it is weird not being greeted after coming home or seeing her stuff everywhere (we cleared it all away when we got back from the vets)
It was the best decision as seeing her suffer and deteriorate was horrible 
We've been doing ok but writing this post has set me off again, devastated 

Thanks for all the support on this thread

Molly scruffcat in sunnier times


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2020)

rest in purrs, scruffcat

((((ddraig and family))))


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm very sorry to hear that ddraig  She was a true original. Sounds very like my Beaker at the end though, dreadful to have to let her go but worse to see her with so little quality of life. 

Farewell scruffcat, may you be queen punk in kitty heaven forevermore.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2020)

So sorry ddraig and fam. Molly was such a lovely character and I loved hearing about her. RIP Scruffcat xx


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 13, 2020)

So sorry to hear little scruffcat has gone. One of my favourite kitty's on here. (( ddraig and partner))x


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 13, 2020)

Rest In Purrs and rip it up, punk elder diva Molly. So sorry for your loss ddraig. I too will miss her ... she was my feline role model, one of a kind, and she lived with just the right people to take care of, indulge and love her.


----------



## oryx (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry to read that, ddraig.


----------



## Epona (Jan 13, 2020)

ddraig - so sorry for your loss, it hurts so much.  Love to you and yours xx


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks all


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry for your loss ddraig


----------



## Me76 (Jan 14, 2020)

(((ddraig)))


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 14, 2020)

😢 sorry to hear such sad news


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 15, 2020)

Lil’ Bob cleaning those hard to reach places


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2020)

Ziggy relaxing upside down with his paws in the air, as usual


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 15, 2020)

Sorry for your loss ddraig


----------



## BigTom (Jan 15, 2020)

Karl getting a nap in


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 15, 2020)

Washed and ironed the curtains have you ?

Sorry, trying to make the bed are you?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 16, 2020)

Charlie's just had a mad 5 minutes chasing the white tip on her tail !


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 16, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Charlie's just had a mad 5 minutes chasing the white tip on her tail !
> View attachment 195866



She looks like a kitten there


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 16, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Charlie's just had a mad 5 minutes chasing the white tip on her tail !
> View attachment 195866



What a gorgeous wee face!


----------



## Epona (Jan 16, 2020)

My Sonic used to chase his own tail when he was little - he'd eventually manage to grab hold of it and would then start that really melodramatic growling screaming yowling thing that indignant Siamese/Oris do oh so very well - because his tail had been caught - it was very cute and funny and a little pitiful all at the same time


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 16, 2020)

Epona said:


> Sorry for rambling on a bit - I also just want to say that Wanstead Vet Hospital treated us all very well - we were there for over 2 hours visiting Radar, going through his notes and test results with a vet, once we had made the decision we were given the time we needed alone with Radar to try to come to terms with it and say goodbye, we weren't at any point rushed, and the whole thing was treated with sensitivity and sympathy.
> 
> It was still horrible and heartbreaking, but they did their best to reduce stress for all of us in a difficult time.
> 
> It still doesn't really seem real mind you.


That's where my friend takes his cat Sulty, they are very good. I am so sorry to hear about Radar and for you and ddraig and everyone else on this thread who's lost a kitty.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 16, 2020)

Ah, bollocks ddraig just saw your news, I'm so sorry for you.
It's been a shit couple of weeks eh, first Radar and now Scruffcat. I'm genuinely upset for both you and Epona.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 16, 2020)

Katniss has claimed the dogs bed and is giving off "what you going to do about it" vibes to Willow.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 16, 2020)

So sorry ddraig


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 16, 2020)

Lupa said:


> She looks like a kitten there


She is very tiny. Milly ( her kitten) is twice the size of her. Cartoon head is bigger still.


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2020)

Just read your news ddraig. So sorry


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 17, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Katniss has claimed the dogs bed and is giving off "what you going to do about it" vibes to Willow.
> 
> View attachment 195914



Or "Katniss's bed" as it will now be known as


----------



## Archimage (Jan 17, 2020)

Lucy Fur (cat) and Alice


----------



## Cloo (Jan 17, 2020)

Vastra ready for her closeup


----------



## pesh (Jan 17, 2020)

Big love to Epona and ddraig, really sorry to hear the news.


----------



## pesh (Jan 17, 2020)

Hes got really good at sliding down the bannisters as well.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 17, 2020)

Archimage said:


> Lucy Fur (cat) and Alice


She just looks like she's poked her head up through a pile of fluff.  Amazing.


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2020)

pesh said:


> Hes got really good at sliding down the bannisters as well.


He’s gorgeous


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 18, 2020)

I posted this in the dog thread, so it's only right I post it here...

This will pickle a few noodles 

Log and Snake (Loopy dog and Chili/Chills/Snakey/Snakes)












Snakey and her son, Thor, love Log (Loopy dog). They act like she's their mother. 😍


But back to cats...

Remember Theon (Reek)? The tom cat (with a massive pair of balls (past tense) that decided to come in and make himself at home? 






Well, this is now, officially, his home.  Adverts were placed in newspapers, local shops and vets, but nobody claimed him, so he's now part of the family... But it doesn't end there...

It seems that cats have this thing, where, although they hate other cats, other cats gravitate to the source of food, and since Reek arrived a few months ago, another Ginger tom arrived on the scene. He was quickly captured and neutered, then released back into the wild, but he keeps coming back, and last week he brought another tom cat back with him. A black and white tom cat, who also went under the knife today. Fortunately, within an hour of the black and white one arriving home, we'd found a new home for him, with a friend of the vet who turned him into Theon Mk2, so he's here for another week, until his new home is ready for him... but the other ginger fella is still hanging around, and he's now entering the house and eating from the other cats' food bowls, so it looks like (despite my best efforts), the live-in cat population is only going one way... UP! I think 12 is the latest count, although that seems to be changing on an almost daily basis


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 18, 2020)

This is the new ginger moggs.






And his B&W nemesis, post-debag.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 18, 2020)

You can probably see from the picture that one of his lower fangs isn't quite right. The vet was asked to look at this when he was dropped off for his nut removal, and fix as necessary, but, apparently, "it shouldn't be a problem, and won't affect his eating".


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 18, 2020)

I think it's fair to say that Clive's a LOT more relaxed than when we first got him and his brother


----------



## izz (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm gutted by your news ddraig and had been avoiding this thread. Hey Ho, Purr in Peace Emo Gothmog.


----------



## petee (Jan 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I posted this in the dog thread, so it's only right I post it here...
> 
> This will pickle a few noodles
> 
> Log and Snake (Loopy dog and Chili/Chills/Snakey/Snakes)



what a cute couple


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2020)

pesh best ears on the thread, for sure


----------



## stavros (Jan 18, 2020)

The squeaks of incredulity when one empties one's lap in order to go to the loo are still something to behold.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2020)

Donut and his magnificent ruff.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2020)

He is definitely built for running through snowy forests rather than scuttling about the back alleys of Sutton. Check out his hairy plate feet!


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 18, 2020)

^ Didn't think it was possible for me to admire him any more, but now I do. Absolutely magnificent cat (even if he is a moron / alien  )


----------



## stavros (Jan 19, 2020)

I slept in far longer than I normally do this morning, and was only woken by the telephone jumping noise and then promptly having my right shoulder pounded with claws.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 19, 2020)

Chloe enjoying some r&r time


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe enjoying some r&r time



and some ukulele practice


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 19, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and some ukulele practice
> 
> View attachment 196128



I'm soo saving this pic.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 19, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe enjoying some r&r time



It’s another ‘Draw me like one of your French girls!.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 19, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and some ukulele practice
> 
> View attachment 196128


Keyboard cat.


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe enjoying some r&r time



I think she's accidentally switched over from a nature documentary and found herself watching Texas Chainsaw Massacre....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 20, 2020)

I posted this pic of Toby on a photoshop facebook group.  🤣


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 20, 2020)

Dont leave big sis. lets stay up here. its nice and cosy


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe enjoying some r&r time



Missy never lies still on her back. She'll roll from one side to the other, but never maintain the legs-akimbo stance.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 20, 2020)

Chloe does it often. Bella is the only one that never lies on her back. Never in the 5 years I've had her.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2020)

Took Mash to the vet for his annual jabs and check up yesterday. The little twat has fractured one of his front canines (almost certainly when fighting ) and needs an operation to remove it as it's both painful and could get infected. So that's just over £500 thanks very much . I fucking hope our insurance pays out!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 21, 2020)

colacubes said:


> just over £500


WTAF? Are they fitting gold fronts while they're at it?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> WTAF? Are they fitting gold fronts while they're at it?


That would make him look like the hardest cat in South London 😎🤣


----------



## strung out (Jan 21, 2020)

colacubes said:


> Took Mash to the vet for his annual jabs and check up yesterday. The little twat has fractured one of his front canines (almost certainly when fighting ) and needs an operation to remove it as it's both painful and could get infected. So that's just over £500 thanks very much . I fucking hope our insurance pays out!


Our Milo lost all his front teeth fighting before we got him, so we don't have that to worry about. Now he just loses every fight he starts and we have to pay to get his injuries cleaned up at £150 a pop, the silly twat


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 21, 2020)

Sorry if this is fake (or old) news ... but ... PMSL


----------



## pesh (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 24, 2020)

Charlie watching Milly doing cat semiphore..


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2020)

Normally the cat flap flashes red some time before the battery runs out, as a warning. I got home the other day to see it flashing ten to the dozen and no longer working at all. I could also see a little furry face looking through it, desperate to get through.

To overcome the trauma, she's prescribed herself lots of rest and recuperation.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 24, 2020)

stavros said:


> Normally the cat flap flashes red some time before the battery runs out, as a warning. I got home the other day to see it flashing ten to the dozen and no longer working at all. I could also see a little furry face looking through it, desperate to get through.
> 
> To overcome the trauma, she's prescribed herself lots of rest and recuperation.


You should try this. It may be wrong but it's funny as fuck


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> You should try this. It may be wrong but it's funny as fuck


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 25, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> You should try this. It may be wrong but it's funny as fuck




You're this guy, right?


----------



## strung out (Jan 25, 2020)

Not sure what these two were so interested in...


----------



## smmudge (Jan 26, 2020)

Cat, somehow


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 26, 2020)

smmudge I feel like Dylan and Donut need to get together and compare notes 

Speaking of the furry fuckwit, here he is helping me change the bedclothes


----------



## blameless77 (Jan 26, 2020)

cats in yellow boxes!


----------



## Me76 (Jan 26, 2020)

Ozzie came into the living room today only able to open one eye.  I got all panicked and got the OH.  She then ran away.  30 mins later she came in and was fine.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 27, 2020)

Having moved a bunch of drawers in preparation for workmen to move furniture (who haven't turned up yet, grrr), Vastra is enjoying new cat refuge spots


----------



## colacubes (Jan 27, 2020)

Mash is at the vets waiting to go under the knife. I will spend today pacing nervously till I know he's ok


----------



## Cloo (Jan 27, 2020)

Wishing him a successful op and quick recovery colacubes. ❤


----------



## colacubes (Jan 27, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Wishing him a successful op and quick recovery colacubes. ❤


Already had a call saying from blood tests his kidney function might be dodgy so slightly more worried than earlier :/


----------



## Cloo (Jan 27, 2020)

Oh no, not want you wanted to hear.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 27, 2020)

Fingers crossed for Mash, his kidneys and your nerves & wallet colacubes


----------



## colacubes (Jan 27, 2020)

He's alive  Grumpy but alive  I can go and pick him up in an hour or so. Although his kidney function is borderline and it turns out he's got a minor heart murmur so will have to have another check up in a couple of months to see if they are getting worse. Expensive little bugger. Just as well he's cute


----------



## clicker (Jan 27, 2020)

Tinker still digging the hammock.


George still refuses to even look at it...


----------



## colacubes (Jan 27, 2020)

He’s home. He’s had all the good drugs and is a bit wobbly and sleepy  but all good. As he should be for the price (((my credit card bill))). Let’s hope the insurance pays out!!


----------



## Epona (Jan 28, 2020)

blameless77 said:


> cats in yellow boxes!View attachment 196797



Little boxes, on the hillside
Little boxes, full of kitty-cats...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 28, 2020)

Epona said:


> Little boxes, on the hillside
> Little boxes, full of kitty-cats...


And the kitties, in the boxes
All pushed things off the mantelpiece
Little darlings, Little monsters
Little b@#%ards, all the same


----------



## Numbers (Jan 28, 2020)

Marvin celebrating his 8 month birthday chilling in the bath.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 28, 2020)

Dennis ‘I has lazer eyes’ Brown is now 10 months.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 28, 2020)

A question if I may.  How long is your cats tail?  I ask as Marvin has a mad long tail, never seen one as long before.  It’s 10+ inches and he’s only 8 months, the other 2 (Ti is nearly 9 years) measure in at 8”.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 28, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Marvin celebrating his 8 month birthday chilling in the bath.
> 
> View attachment 196905



Marvin has a smilie face on his tummy


----------



## Numbers (Jan 28, 2020)

He does like a belly rub.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2020)

from the news

Tesco cat Pumpkin defies Norwich supermarket 'ban'



> A spokesman said it was not really possible for a store to ban a cat and admitted Pumpkin would probably continue his visits.


----------



## Epona (Jan 28, 2020)

Numbers said:


> A question if I may.  How long is your cats tail?  I ask as Marvin has a mad long tail, never seen one as long before.  It’s 10+ inches and he’s only 8 months, the other 2 (Ti is nearly 9 years) measure in at 8”.



Radar had a really long tail, much longer in proportion to the rest of him than my other cats.  I did measure it once, but I don't recall the measurement


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 28, 2020)

She was like that for ages, can’t understand how it’s comfortable!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2020)

Vivoo is ready to listen to your problems.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Vivoo is ready to listen to your problems.



so long as those problems don't require a solution that involves moving away from the radiator...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 28, 2020)

Well, yes. Ready to listen, not to do anything about


----------



## pesh (Jan 28, 2020)

Invisible double bass


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 28, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> A good night was had by all.
> 
> View attachment 196948


Pesh, obviously throwing some shapes like these guys above


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 29, 2020)

Facebook advertised this T Shirt at me today. I'd have bought it, but it's a US site.


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2020)

I met Squeaky for the first time in a couple of weeks on the walk home today. She was her normal excitable self, following me along the pavement of her close, pausing for the sporadic tummy tickle, until someone came out of their house with a Jack Russell in tow.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 29, 2020)

Madge watching birds on the telly


----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2020)

Jakey needs to have the rest of his teeth out, his mouth is in quite a bad state and we were going to book him in first week of the new year to have it done but then Radar got ill and died so it got a bit unintentionally delayed (sorry Jakey) 

Problem is that the insurance excess, euthanasia, and cremation costs for my poor Radar were not cheap and that essentially rinsed us of the money we had available for Jakey's dental surgery.  Phoned the vet yesterday to get an estimate and was told "worst case scenario, £1,100" - fuck me sideways.

Had to go cap in hand to my parents to ask for a loan, I hate doing it but it seems to be a regular feature of my life unfortunately - fortunately they are animal lovers and have said to just get him booked in asap and don't worry about it - I know I am probably using up their holiday fund for this year, they are pensioners and not rolling in money 

Of course I am going to be in bits when he is in for surgery; with such a recent loss still weighing heavy on my heart, I am going to be very anxious about Jakey.  He needs blood tests first due to his age, which accounts for some of the cost.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

Here he is


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 31, 2020)

Thread meet Sylvia


----------



## izz (Jan 31, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> Thread meet Sylvia
> View attachment 197200


Oh hai !


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2020)

😺


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2020)

How old is Sylvia? She's beautiful.


----------



## Epona (Feb 1, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> Thread meet Sylvia
> View attachment 197200



She's goregous


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 1, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> Thread meet Sylvia



i've just noticed that sylvia seems to have a catford south end fc ('the kittens') scarf


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 1, 2020)

stavros said:


> How old is Sylvia? She's beautiful.


She's 2 years old, just adopted from the RSPCA. She's quite timid and is currently hiding out under the sofa.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 1, 2020)

She's very cute. And I'm sure will be claiming the sofa as her own in no time.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 1, 2020)

Vic responding to some of Frank Zappa’s more challenging early work


----------



## pesh (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 1, 2020)

Lil’ Bob in his blanket fort - snug as the proverbial:


----------



## starfish (Feb 1, 2020)

We had him home for three weeks but sadly today we took Tango back to the vets for the last time. It was the right decision & the right time. Still hurts like fuck though. Hes the fourth cat me & ms starfish have had PTS & it doesnt get any easier. Hes now buried next to his brother Bob in our garden. Its just us & Mitzi now.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 1, 2020)

(((starfish and family))) RIP Tango


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 1, 2020)

Sorry starfish


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 1, 2020)

(( starfish & family)) x


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2020)

Entire bed to choose from; she chooses the clean tea towels. Little madam.

incidentally it’s taken her two years to properly flop-sleep and not stir when we walk in and out of the room. She’s a proper pet-cat now


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2020)

So sorry starfish (sorry your post only just loaded). Never easy to say goodbye


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 1, 2020)

(((( starfish and family ))))


----------



## Epona (Feb 1, 2020)

starfish said:


> We had him home for three weeks but sadly today we took Tango back to the vets for the last time. It was the right decision & the right time. Still hurts like fuck though. Hes the fourth cat me & ms starfish have had PTS & it doesnt get any easier. Hes now buried next to his brother Bob in our garden. Its just us & Mitzi now.



So sorry to hear this, I remember you saying he wasn't well - glad that you got to spend some more time with him, but all that doesn't make it any easier.  Love to you all xx


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 1, 2020)

So sorry about Tango starfish. Hope you, the Mrs & Mitzi can curl up and keep each other warm.


----------



## stavros (Feb 1, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> She's 2 years old, just adopted from the RSPCA. She's quite timid and is currently hiding out under the sofa.



Really? I thought she looked kitten-ish from the photo you posted.


----------



## starfish (Feb 1, 2020)

ms starfish took this pic this morning of Mitzi saying goodbye.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 1, 2020)

Sorry starfish  😟


----------



## Epona (Feb 2, 2020)

It's a terrible start to the year, 3 of us cat-loving Urbs (that we know of) losing a cat within the first few weeks - I hope it's not going to be like the catpocalypse version of what 2016 was for celebrity deaths - not trying to be flippant (I still feel terribly raw and wounded from my loss), just I hope that is the end of it now and that everyone else has a great year.

(EDIT: Btw cos I was struggling with my feelings I started a thread about pet bereavement in knobbing and sobbing - if anyone else wants to post on there please do so, I started it cos I needed some moral support - sometimes I find it helpful to write about stuff when dealing with highly emotional things and just have a bit of a blub and get it all out there - and couldn't find an existing thread, but it wasn't intended as a self-indulgent me thread as such and I'd be more than happy for input from others, whether it is offering advice or wanting support or just talking about the loss of their pet - people have been very helpful to me there)


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 2, 2020)

Sylvia is still mainly hiding under the sofa but can be coaxed out ...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 2, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> Sylvia is still mainly hiding under the sofa but can be coaxed out ...View attachment 197377



She's lovely. Still kittenish


----------



## Reno (Feb 2, 2020)

Pensive Alfie


----------



## Manter (Feb 2, 2020)

She’s very pretty felixthecat


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2020)

Missy's got this odd habit at the moment, of sitting on the arm of the sofa staring at me, and then occasionally tapping my shoulder. She doesn't seem to want stroking, or to sit on my lap, which is right there for occupation, so maybe she's just testing me.

Anyway, when she doesn't have humans to annoy her:


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 2, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


>



One time to leave the seat up...



😁


----------



## oryx (Feb 2, 2020)

starfish said:


> ms starfish took this pic this morning of Mitzi saying goodbye.
> View attachment 197354


Aw, that's really touching. Sorry to hear about Tango.


----------



## stavros (Feb 3, 2020)

I saw the one who looks like Hitler for the first time in a while on my walk to work today. She was even up on a wall so I didn't have to bend over to stroke her. Then a woman came along with a dog so we both knew it was time to scarper.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 4, 2020)

Lil’ Bob posing up a storm:


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2020)

Ziggy says hi


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 4, 2020)

the girls like their boxes:


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 4, 2020)

Got a pet cam last week and have been testing out the night vision aspect of it. Not bad. I check to see what the girls are up to when I'm at work from the phone. they are usually just sleeping in bed.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 5, 2020)

These are the get up and feed me claws


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 5, 2020)

And a face that says "hmmm, I grow tired of your languor"


----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2020)

Squeaky followed me as I walked along her cul-de-sac this morning. Desperate to make me stick around for more stroking, she draw out her trump card: rolling on her back for a tummy-tickle.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2020)

Lupa said:


> One time to leave the seat up...
> 
> 
> 
> 😁


I always check before I go out


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2020)

I was a bit of a dick tonight. Katniss was complaining about the food in her bowl. So I took the bowl and gave it to the dog. Which resulted in her jumping down and trying to paw the dog. Which just made the dog eat even faster.

I did relent afterwards and wash her bowl and give her something different. So still a win for Katniss, but worth it to see her face. 😆

Edit: tbf all is good in love and war. I was re-enforcing the wait command with the dog on the kitchen floor and Katniss swooped down and nicked it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 5, 2020)

And a pic of Odin, just because. Who has more sense and stays away from Willow.


----------



## hegley (Feb 5, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I was a bit of a dick tonight. Katniss was complaining about the food in her bowl. So I took the bowl and gave it to the dog.


I'd sleep with one eye open tonight if I were you 😼.


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2020)

So Jakey had his appointment today for pre-op health check and blood tests (he needs a dental which is going to be a long procedure, will likely be having the rest of his teeth out and he is 13).

I managed to get him in the carrier first try although it was a bit of a struggle and there was a lot of disgruntled wailing.

He did not like the clippers and we had to get the nurse in to help hold him - she said he was one of the strongest cats she had ever met and was a bit surprised at his strength.  He isn't nasty and would never bite or deliberately scratch, but he does get a bit nervous and wriggly!  He's very muscular with very long strong legs.  They eventually got blood out of him for the tests.

He has a slight heart murmur (we hope this was just due to the stress of the visit, it is not unusual for cats under stress at the vet), and his liver enzymes are up by a fraction but not in worrying levels according to the vet - doesn't stop me worrying though.  Everything else is normal thank fuck.  I decided after what happened with Radar to get Jakey a full set of tests rather than just the usual pre-op ones as he hasn't had them done for a while and since they were taking blood anyway might as well order the whole lot.

They have a bit of a waiting list for dental surgery at the moment so he is booked in for 10th March.


----------



## pesh (Feb 6, 2020)

So much tail.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2020)

very tail

many floof

much cat


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 7, 2020)

also much tufts


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 7, 2020)

I think we may be settling down a bit...


----------



## clicker (Feb 7, 2020)

George is a big fan of settling.


----------



## Manter (Feb 7, 2020)

They love each other. Secretly


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 7, 2020)

A facebook 5 year photo reminder popped up on my news feed. this was a time when the girls used to like sitting on the ironing board. I remember this like it was yesterday. Bella sleeping the board and baby rogue jumping on and taking a nap next to her big sis


----------



## Shirl (Feb 8, 2020)

One for both threads, Skye grooming Brad.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 8, 2020)

Manter said:


> They love each other. Secretly



Haha, yes, mine too.


----------



## Manter (Feb 8, 2020)

Manter said:


> They love each other. Secretly





Shirl said:


> View attachment 197890
> 
> One for both threads, Skye grooming Brad.


It looks less friendly than that


----------



## Shirl (Feb 8, 2020)

Manter said:


> It looks less friendly than that


I know.  He loves it though. He goes up to her and nudges her face and she just nibbles him very delicately.


----------



## Manter (Feb 8, 2020)

Shirl said:


> I know.  He loves it though. He goes up to her and nudges her face and she just nibbles him very delicately.


It’s a brilliant picture


----------



## stavros (Feb 8, 2020)

I woke up this morning, without an alarm, and duly rolled over onto my back so Madam could lie on my chest and paw the fuck out of it. I somehow managed to go back to sleep as she was doing this, despite the very loud purring.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 8, 2020)

When my girls were about 1 years old, I used to say "come on" and  point my head toward the door.  All three would run to the front door as they knew that I was going to let them out. I dont recall at what stage they forgot this command but when I do it now, they just stare at me blankly like, WTF is he blabbing on about and shaking his head toward the door for?


----------



## oryx (Feb 8, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> When my girls were about 1 years old, I used to say "come on" and  point my head toward the door.  All three would run to the front door as they knew that I was going to let them out. I dont recall at what stage they forgot this command but when I do it now, they just stare at me blankly like, WTF is he blabbing on about and shaking his head toward the door for?


When we last took one of the cats to the vet, he said they recognise the sound of about fifty words. 

If that is true, then 'biscuits' 'get off' and 'vet' are almost certainly in the fifty in our two's case.


----------



## clicker (Feb 8, 2020)

"Yes, quite comfortable thanks."


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2020)

oryx said:


> When we last took one of the cats to the vet, he said they recognise the sound of about fifty words.
> 
> If that is true, then 'biscuits' 'get off' and 'vet' are almost certainly in the fifty in our two's case.



For my lot, "treat", "dinner" and "vet" are in their repertoire.  They understand "No" as well but ignore it.

For much of his life, Radar was trained to go in the carrier on command "get in" - if I pushed the door of the carrier closed (but not fully latched) he would use his paw to pull it open, go in the carrier, and pull the door closed behind him.  People don't believe me but I once had him demonstrate this in front of a friend who just sat open mouthed and speechless for a bit then muttered "I can't believe that just happened" several times.

He became less willing to go in the carrier when he was in and out of the vet hospital with health issues a couple of years before he died, and would no longer do his party trick after that.


----------



## KatyF (Feb 9, 2020)

Delilah is guarding something


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 9, 2020)

Lil’ Bob sat in his blanket fort indulging in some personal grooming while his brother Vic lounges on his beanbag looking fabulous


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 9, 2020)

I wasn't here for this, but apparently Donut brought in a tampon yesterday evening  Unused, thankfully. Mr K said he was totally acting like he'd caught a mouse, all proud and territorial


----------



## colacubes (Feb 9, 2020)

This could be on either thread, but absolute scenes here. Considering we were seriously thinking the dog might have to go back to Battersea as they hated each other so much, 3 years of vigilance and patience later we get this ❤️


----------



## hegley (Feb 9, 2020)

colacubes said:


> This could be on either thread, but absolute scenes here. Considering we were seriously thinking the dog might have to go back to Battersea as they hated each other so much, 3 years of vigilance and patience later we get this ❤
> 
> View attachment 198053


To be fair they both look a bit shocked by the turn of events  .


----------



## colacubes (Feb 9, 2020)

hegley said:


> To be fair they both look a bit shocked by the turn of events  .



Especially the cat. Tbf it's his own fault for squatting the dogs bed for the last couple of days. I was wondering when the dog would finally assert her rights and take repossession


----------



## oryx (Feb 9, 2020)

colacubes said:


> This could be on either thread, but absolute scenes here. Considering we were seriously thinking the dog might have to go back to Battersea as they hated each other so much, 3 years of vigilance and patience later we get this ❤
> 
> View attachment 198053


Ours are both cats and they're about as likely to do that as Donald Trump is to admit that climate change exists.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 9, 2020)

You're popping into sainsburys for grocery shopping? make sure to get us some cat treats, yeah.


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2020)

colacubes said:


> Especially the cat. Tbf it's his own fault for squatting the dogs bed for the last couple of days.



The concept of "ownership" is a daft one, reserved for lesser creatures, such as the canine or the homo sapien.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 10, 2020)

It's always him that's my Oscars partner and never her.  I don't know what that means.


----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2020)

Was Cats nominated for anything?


----------



## Numbers (Feb 10, 2020)

Marvin has a new friend.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 10, 2020)

stavros said:


> Was Cats nominated for anything?


Plenty..... of Razzies.








						Razzies 2020 – Nominations Revealed, ‘Cats’ Leads with 8 Noms
					

Check out the full list of nominations...




					www.justjared.com


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 12, 2020)

Just chillin'


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2020)

Feeding ferals .

Mrs21 and our downstairs neighbour have started to gather today a mini army of feral cats, who seem to come daily for breakfast and dinner, sometimes there are 5 of them. Puisin is now reluctant to go into the garden (as she is a small cat) 

 They bought a cat shelter, then rigged up another one so that they could get out of the rain. Alas one of the ferals died in the shelter and we had to bury her in the garden  Downstairs neighbour has now ordered another , proper shelter.

Anyone else have feral cats coming to visit ?


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 12, 2020)

Donut gonna donut


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 12, 2020)

sunday


----------



## Me76 (Feb 12, 2020)

Ozzie found a new sleeping spot.  Not sure I approve.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 12, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> sunday
> View attachment 198325




The teeeeeeth. 😊


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2020)

The little furry shit-stirrer decided to go ankle-hunting earlier, as I was getting changed after work. She's so hard to take on in combat, because she won't turn her back on you, is very, very quick, and even if you do grab her round the waist she'll contort herself to savage your arms with whatever weapons - teeth, claws or both - she has to hand.

It only seems to happen as I'm getting changed, so there must be something that triggers her.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 12, 2020)

Me76 said:


> Ozzie found a new sleeping spot.  Not sure I approve.
> View attachment 198333


I like that your bread bin is full of chocolate! 🥰🤩


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 13, 2020)

2 am trip to the bathroom. come out and find bella sat waiting...


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 13, 2020)

She thought that you were going to fetch some treats for her.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 13, 2020)

We all sleep in the bedroom. They always wake up and follow me whenever I wake up in the middle of the night.  Even if its just for a few minutes, its off the bed and into the kitchen or living room


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 13, 2020)

put the heating on again. my leccy bills is gonna rise.  told rogue she was not going to feel any heat in the box, but she is the most independent of girls and just ignored my advice.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 14, 2020)

Was in bed with the girls this morning. looked up and found they had formed not a circle but a Triangle of Trust at the bottom of the bed. You are either inside the triangle or outside.


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> 2 am trip to the bathroom. come out and find bella sat waiting...



"You finished? I'm thirsty."


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 14, 2020)

Vic - looking fabulous post-murdering spree  (he killed a squirrel earlier - the wee tinker..)


----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2020)

They grow up so fast.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 15, 2020)

She fits, she sits.


----------



## stavros (Feb 15, 2020)

Oh fuck: Missy's just torn in through the cat flap with something in her mouth. I hope it's a sock, as it so often is, but no, it's a bird. Even worse, it's not dead, and can still fly. Thus I'm reduced to chasing both a cat and a airborne bird around the house.

She's now treating it to most prolonged and scary death imaginable. I hope she gets on with it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 15, 2020)

The Ginger Ninja is slowly getting the hang of having an actual home


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 16, 2020)

I appear to have a lap cat...


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2020)

stavros said:


> Oh fuck: Missy's just torn in through the cat flap with something in her mouth. I hope it's a sock, as it so often is, but no, it's a bird. Even worse, it's not dead, and can still fly. Thus I'm reduced to chasing both a cat and a airborne bird around the house.
> 
> She's now treating it to most prolonged and scary death imaginable. I hope she gets on with it.



She didn't kill it in the end, just tortured it to a point beyond repair. I had to bag up its limp body, take it outside and tread on it to finish it off quickly.

What a cunt.


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2020)

I have a feeling she may be a Tory:


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 17, 2020)

Stayed at a mate’s place last night, so I’ve had their mini panther following me round all night and since I got up


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2020)

I arrived home this afternoon to find one of next door's cats on my front door step. She definitely knows her way around the terrace to get back in through her cat flap, so I wasn't too worried. She was deliriously happy to see me, doing aggressive nose rubbing, up on her hind legs and rolling over for a tummy tickle.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Both the cats on the same chair!


----------



## Numbers (Feb 18, 2020)

The 2 kittens met their first fly today, they’ve been going out more and more and today they went bat shit chasing it around the garden. 

Only other flying insect they’ve seen before was the Daddy Long Legs a cpl/few months back. 

Hilarious to watch.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 19, 2020)

Some random cat my mum saw on holiday in Gran Canaria.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 19, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Some random cat my mum saw on holiday in Gran Canaria. View attachment 199083




Hmmm.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 19, 2020)

That was my first thought too Lupa


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 19, 2020)

hope the cat enjoyed their holiday in gran canaria


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 19, 2020)

Peace reigns (for now...)


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 19, 2020)

Rogue and Chloe keeping warm:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 20, 2020)

How cute is this? Not sure if the kitten actually belonged to Kurt or not, but I came across the image on Twitter, as he's trending today due to what would have been his birthday. Loved it so much I downloaded it for my screensaver.


----------



## pesh (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## donkyboy (Feb 21, 2020)

Rogue and Bella checking out fan for laptop


----------



## nogojones (Feb 21, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Some random cat my mum saw on holiday in Gran Canaria. View attachment 199083



Airport cat in Marrakesh


----------



## stavros (Feb 21, 2020)

Manson, Dahmer, Shipman, Behring Breivik: you have nothing on the ball of fluff currently asleep on the sofa.

First I heard her seeming to struggle to get through the cat flap, before I realised that she had a bird with her which had had its head almost fully detached from its body. I bagged it up and disposed of it.

She comes back in a few minutes later with something else in her mouth. I was unable to get it off her before she zoomed out again, with it still in her jaws.

She finally came in for good, with I think the second bird still in her mouth. I saw her looking at it on the bedroom floor, and its little legs were moving ever so slightly. I decided to let her finish it off.

I went back upstairs half an hour later, and almost all of it had disappeared, save for a few feathers and a beak.

Someone should sleep soundly tonight.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 21, 2020)

Straight in my bloody grave


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 22, 2020)

I think it's safe to say that Donut has outgrown his box.


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> I think it's safe to say that Donut has outgrown his box.
> 
> View attachment 199489


"If I fits, I flops?"


----------



## Cloo (Feb 22, 2020)

Vastra has developed a new response to me singing

When she was young it was to miaow at me and attack my shins

In recent years, it has just been fucking off out of the room

In the last two days, she has started to get up and walk around me, occasionally stopping and looking at me searchingly like 'What are you _doing _woman?'


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 22, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Vastra has developed a new response to me singing
> 
> When she was young it was to miaow at me and attack my shins
> 
> ...


My old cat tilly-mint used to hit me in the mouth ( no claws) especially if I sang that song,  ' loving you is easy cos you're beautiful ' .


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 23, 2020)

the girls really have taken to the fan I got for my laptop, that I've decided to just give it to them to use as a toy. A cheap thing from ebay, but they are very intrigued by the light and moving fan:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 23, 2020)

My neighbour's cat Nico sleeping like a baby.


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2020)

I seem to have been forgiven for the monthly terror of the flea drops, administered during the rugby as she was asleep on my lap.

ETA: She woke up very quickly and scarpered in a huff once she realised.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2020)

Vincent waiting for his tea tonight.


----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2020)

So I'm doing some exercises on the floor using a cushion to rest my head on. Milo comes in, sits on the pillow and fucks off again 30 seconds later leaving a slug in the middle of the cushion. Thanks Milo.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 25, 2020)

'State of ya Charlie'?

Well excuse me!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 25, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> 'State of ya Charlie'?
> View attachment 199717
> Well excuse me!
> View attachment 199718




That face says it all 🤣


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 25, 2020)

Terrible picture, but lolsome all the same: Donut has taken to sitting in this patently too-small box


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 25, 2020)

Lil’ Bob behind the curtain


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 25, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Terrible picture, but lolsome all the same: Donut has taken to sitting in this patently too-small box
> 
> View attachment 199728




He looks like a cat that has been put together like a chinese dragon costume



			chinese dragon custum - Google Search


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes he does!


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm sure Donut has been gifted with an extra vertebra or eight (or nine) - definitely a longcat by design. (*autocorrect fixed that to 'longboat' which is almost as good.) After the sad demise of Molly he's now my official Favourite Urban Cat.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 25, 2020)

He will be delighted to hear that trabuquera 

Here's a better picture of him in the box:


----------



## Shirl (Feb 26, 2020)

What my cats do when it's cold outside. Skye too.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 26, 2020)

‘Ola..

I love this cat.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 26, 2020)

Numbers said:


> ‘Ola..
> 
> I love this cat.
> 
> View attachment 199886


And by the look she's giving you, she loves you!


----------



## Numbers (Feb 26, 2020)

Ps: he’s 11 months old today.  I went to Billingsgate this morning (for the humans) but/so he’s having a fresh fish medley for his tea.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 26, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Ps: he’s 11 months old today.  I went to Billingsgate this morning (for the humans) but/so he’s having a fresh fish medley for his tea.


Sorry for misgendering him in my last post!


----------



## Numbers (Feb 26, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> And by the look she's giving you, she loves you!


He...

Dennis Brown


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 26, 2020)

Oh, so now I'm jealous of your delicious tea AND your good looks, Mr Dennis Brown.


----------



## KatyF (Feb 26, 2020)

Couple of pub cats I've met in the last few days:


----------



## Epona (Feb 26, 2020)

I used to occasionally drink in a pub where the resident cat was blind, when he was looking for somewhere to sit everyone would move their feet and bags out of the way to make it easier for him to navigate


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 27, 2020)

KatyF said:


> Couple of pub cats I've met in the last few days:
> 
> View attachment 199911View attachment 199912


Which pub?


----------



## KatyF (Feb 27, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Which pub?



The first cat is from The Sultan, just off Brixton Hill and the bottom one is The Rabbit Hole by Streatham common


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 27, 2020)

KatyF said:


> the bottom one is The Rabbit Hole by Streatham common



i thought i recognised him - met him at an urban s london drinks there about a year ago


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 27, 2020)

KatyF said:


> The first cat is from The Sultan, just off Brixton Hill and the bottom one is The Rabbit Hole by Streatham common



Nice one, I'll pop in when I'm next in Brixton or Streatham.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 27, 2020)

Derp


----------



## Epona (Feb 27, 2020)

Oh no he forgot to put his tongue back in after he was finished with it - one of my daft lads does that


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 27, 2020)

Epona said:


> Oh no he forgot to put his tongue back in after he was finished with it - one of my daft lads does that


He looks kind of cheeky!


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 27, 2020)

He has very pretty eyes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 27, 2020)

KatyF said:


> and the bottom one is The Rabbit Hole by Streatham common



did you see the other kitty there?



Puddy_Tat said:


> and there's the rabbit hole, streatham common (formerly the greyhound)
> 
> decor includes a number of alice in wonderland inspired murals
> 
> ...


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 28, 2020)

Epona said:


> Oh no he forgot to put his tongue back in after he was finished with it - one of my daft lads does that



I'm amazed he doesn't do it more often, since he's got no teeth on the left (as you look at him, his right). Bless.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 28, 2020)

You wouldn't believe how many comfy places there are in our home for our animals to sleep. Madge will only sleep in the most uncomfortable place available.


----------



## KatyF (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi guys, can I ask a quick bit of advice? Last night Delilah was in her litter tray and making a really funny noise, I figured she was possibly just a bit constipated. She's been fine since - eating, drinking and being her normal self and when I checked the tray this morning she'd used it. I'm meant to be away overnight tonight so she'll be on her own until tomorrow morning and its niggling in the back of my mind. She was definitely her usual self but I wonder if I should cancel my trip to keep an eye on her?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 28, 2020)

KatyF said:


> Hi guys, can I ask a quick bit of advice? Last night Delilah was in her litter tray and making a really funny noise, I figured she was possibly just a bit constipated. She's been fine since - eating, drinking and being her normal self and when I checked the tray this morning she'd used it. I'm meant to be away overnight tonight so she'll be on her own until tomorrow morning and its niggling in the back of my mind. She was definitely her usual self but I wonder if I should cancel my trip to keep an eye on her?


Yeah, I would. Probably nothing, but just for your peace of mind. I'm sure she's fine, and fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 28, 2020)

If she's used the litter box it's unlikely to be a huge emergency, but sounds like she might have bladder crystals or cystitis, which would need treating - can you go away but get her to the vets on Saturday or Sunday do you think?


----------



## KatyF (Feb 28, 2020)

I think as I've got this afternoon off, instead of heading straight to Cambridge I'll go home and check on her and then decide from there. I think she'll be absolutely fine but I think for peace of mind I'm best off going to check.


----------



## KatyF (Feb 28, 2020)

Went back to check on her and she was fine. She's used the litter for both things now so that's good and I feel better for checking on her.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 28, 2020)

KatyF said:


> Went back to check on her and she was fine. She's used the litter for both things now so that's good and I feel better for checking on her.


Good! I'm relieved for you both. Thanks for the update.


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2020)

You feel like you're being taken for granted if the jump from floor to lap doesn't feature the telephone noise.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Lol - our cat just sneezed twice - first one was bit of a squeak but the second one was just like how a human sneezes only not as loud.

First time I’ve seen her do that.


----------



## Epona (Feb 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Lol - our cat just sneezed twice - first one was bit of a squeak but the second one was just like how a human sneezes only not as loud.
> 
> First time I’ve seen her do that.



My Sonic has allergic rhinitis - I have heard every variety of cat sneeze going, sometimes at point blank range 🤢


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 29, 2020)

Aargh, Viv has crapped in my son's bedroom again     She did it a few times last year and we thought it was food stress because Donut, despite being a ridiculous fop in every other way, is a brute when it comes to food and bullies her out of her fair share. We started feeding them separately, she started eating properly and visibly relaxed, and the pooing stopped. Until last night when she laid one in there at 10pm 

Looking at her behaviour, she does seem more stressed and hyper - wide eyed, tearing around the house, jumpy etc. I wonder whether she's had a scary encounter in the garden or something?


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 29, 2020)

Yeah, if the food-stress thing is reduced it may well be another non-donut cat impinging on the garden and/or spraying in any outside places where she usually goes. Or the Big Fop might be bullying her inside, about other things now. You probably already know this but cat whisperers/experts usually recommend at least one litter tray per cat + an extra one, for multi-cat households, as cats (like us!) find it hard to crap if they feel vulnerable or open to attack while they're trying to go - so the bullied cat can feel so stressed they'll find any other spot. Putting in another tray somewhere that's just for her - if at all possible - might help if you haven't already done it. Sorry if this is old news to you already.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 29, 2020)

We do have a tray but neither of them have used it in months, they just go outside. Maybe she's just as sick of the endless wind and rain as we are.


----------



## stavros (Feb 29, 2020)

I've just realised that when cats are fully chilled-out, eyes half closed and looking very smug, they display a remarkable similarity to Priti Patel.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> I've just realised that when cats are fully chilled-out, eyes half closed and looking very smug, they display a remarkable similarity to Priti Patel.



No no no ...


----------



## Reno (Feb 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> I've just realised that when cats are fully chilled-out, eyes half closed and looking very smug, they display a remarkable similarity to Priti Patel.


Post reported !


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 29, 2020)

Am I the only one who shares the bed with his cats? Almost midnight with Chloe sleeping at the bottom of the bed. Bella was sat on my legs for ages. I needed to get some sleep so changed to my fav position which is sleeping on my tummy. Bella never gives up. Jumps off and the comes back on to continue sleeping on my legs. I managed to fall asleep with her on me  A few weeks ago I woke up with a back ache as she had been sat on my back for most of the night.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 29, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Am I the only one who shares the bed with his cats? Almost midnight with Chloe sleeping at the bottom of the bed. Bella was sat on my legs for ages. I needed to get some sleep so changed to my fav position which is sleeping on my tummy. Bella never gives up. Jumps off and the comes back on to continue sleeping on my legs. I managed to fall asleep with her on me  A few weeks ago I woke up with a back ache as she had been sat on my back for most of the night.





0:29 - 0.31 seconds in



Wee ghostie... 👻


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 29, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Am I the only one who shares the bed with his cats?



when i lived with two mogs, they shared the bed with me if they felt like it.  they were usually fairly good about which of them had which side of the bed and me in the middle.  can only remember one or two territorial disputes which got them both put out.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 29, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Am I the only one who shares the bed with his cats? Almost midnight with Chloe sleeping at the bottom of the bed. Bella was sat on my legs for ages. I needed to get some sleep so changed to my fav position which is sleeping on my tummy. Bella never gives up. Jumps off and the comes back on to continue sleeping on my legs. I managed to fall asleep with her on me  A few weeks ago I woke up with a back ache as she had been sat on my back for most of the night.




😱 The hell is that white thing flying about at 0:18 and 0:32????


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 29, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> when i lived with two mogs, they shared the bed with me if they felt like it.  they were usually fairly good about which of them had which side of the bed and me in the middle.  can only remember one or two territorial disputes which got them both put out.



chloe and bella sleep with me every night. rogue sleeps under the bed and only joins us around 5:30 am when she jumps on and paws at my face to wake me up for food.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 29, 2020)

Schmetterling said:


> 😱 The hell is that white thing flying about at 0:18 and 0:32????



if its ghosties, the girls would sense it and give me a heads up.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 29, 2020)

I has surfing company


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 29, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I has surfing company
> 
> View attachment 200174



"it looks like you're about to do something pointless online.  how about petting me instead?"


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 29, 2020)

Malcolm and Beaker, rest their souls, slept on the bed with me every night. Whether I wanted them to or not. Current pair aren't fussed about it at all and rarely bother.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 29, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Am I the only one who shares the bed with his cats? Almost midnight with Chloe sleeping at the bottom of the bed. Bella was sat on my legs for ages. I needed to get some sleep so changed to my fav position which is sleeping on my tummy. Bella never gives up. Jumps off and the comes back on to continue sleeping on my legs. I managed to fall asleep with her on me  A few weeks ago I woke up with a back ache as she had been sat on my back for most of the night.



We don't. gsv would happily have the cat in with us, but if he gets woken up by external forces in the night, he can generally get back to sleep whereas I tend to have difficulty if startled awake by mewing or being jumped on, so I always close bedroom door to cats and shoo them out. Vastra has occasionally been in our room by accident at night, and only once actually jumped on the bed - more usually we're woken (AKA, I am woken) by the sound of her jumping down from something or trying to open the door.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 29, 2020)

Cloo said:


> We don't. gsv would happily have the cat in with us, but if he gets woken up by external forces in the night, he can generally get back to sleep whereas I tend to have difficulty if startled awake by mewing or being jumped on, so I always close bedroom door to cats and shoo them out. Vastra has occasionally been in our room by accident at night, and only once actually jumped on the bed - more usually we're woken (AKA, I am woken) by the sound of her jumping down from something or trying to open the door.



when I first got Chloe, she would sneak up on me and try scratch my face while I was sleeping so I would carry her out the bedroom and close the door. She would scratch at the door for a while then give up and go to the living room. I would then get up around 2 am and open the door. She would run in, jump onto the bed and behave herself. This was a nightly ritual as I felt mean kicking her out the whole night.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 29, 2020)

one of the mogs was able to recognise things i did before i went to bed, so if it was cold, he'd be there before i was so that i couldn't possibly shut the bedroom door...


----------



## Epona (Feb 29, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Am I the only one who shares the bed with his cats? Almost midnight with Chloe sleeping at the bottom of the bed. Bella was sat on my legs for ages. I needed to get some sleep so changed to my fav position which is sleeping on my tummy. Bella never gives up. Jumps off and the comes back on to continue sleeping on my legs. I managed to fall asleep with her on me  A few weeks ago I woke up with a back ache as she had been sat on my back for most of the night.




Radar slept in bed with me every night pretty much from the day we bought him home as a kitten until his last hospital visit (he was away from home for a couple of weeks total in hospital visits in the last 2 years of his life) - 13.5 years of a beautiful cuddly feline hot water bottle.

The bedroom was his territory and his own place where he could take a break from the other cats if he wanted, he was more of a loner and needed his own space where they weren't allowed, and the other 2 are best buddies so always had each other for company, so were fine at night without needing to be in bed with us.

Radar would watch podcasts and Youtube videos with Nate before I went to bed, I'd sometimes go to bed and see them both huddled over Nate's phone watching some political video or another, faces pressed together.  Then when I got in he would demand to be let under the covers and could be a right pain sometimes about getting comfortable - he would paw me in the face and demand that I rearrange my limbs to his liking before settling down - and he would give me the most amazing cuddles.  He'd often rest his paws on my face, or curl up with his head resting on my cheek.

I miss him so so much, I'm bawling my eyes out now (again) just thinking about him. I still haven't let Sonic and Jakey sleep in the bedroom, I will do eventually but can't just yet.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 29, 2020)

Epona said:


> Radar slept in bed with me every night pretty much from the day we bought him home as a kitten until his last hospital visit (he was away from home for a couple of weeks total in hospital visits in the last 2 years of his life) - 13.5 years of a beautiful cuddly feline hot water bottle.
> 
> The bedroom was his territory and his own place where he could take a break from the other cats if he wanted, he was more of a loner and needed his own space where they weren't allowed, and the other 2 are best buddies so always had each other for company, so were fine at night without needing to be in bed with us.
> 
> ...


(((Epona)))


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 1, 2020)

Awww Epona  Have a box full of fur as ineffective consolation.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 1, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Awww Epona  Have a box full of fur as ineffective consolation.
> 
> View attachment 200244



Donut is a lovely colour  🙂


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 1, 2020)

(((( Epona ))))

and  at kitty napping ironically in brewdog box


----------



## stavros (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## donkyboy (Mar 1, 2020)

Yearly Royal Portrait. I'm the Queen of this family. The biggest, oldest and strongest. I wear the pants in this household.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 1, 2020)

We don't have any closed doors in our house.  Cats normally come to bed with us, whichever one is there first gets under the covers and the other looks disgruntled at the end of the bed.  Then once we go to proper sleep they both disappear, out or on the sofa, I'm not sure.


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Awww Epona  Have a box full of fur as ineffective consolation.
> 
> View attachment 200244


Thank you, boxes full of fur are always consolation   (Well at least in the context of a photo of fur attached to a cat, a random box full of fur left on the doorstep would be quite horrific iykwim).

Sorry for being miserable and bringing the mood down sometimes - it's going to take a long time to even begin to come to terms with it (and I am not going to get over it, just maybe eventually learn to bear it), it was unexpected and traumatic and he was my first cat and special and not old enough to think at least he had a good innings - he wasn't any older than me in cat terms and he should have had longer.  Cancer can go fuck itself.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 2, 2020)

Epona said:


> Thank you, boxes full of fur are always consolation   (Well at least in the context of a photo of fur attached to a cat, a random box full of fur left on the doorstep would be quite horrific iykwim).
> 
> Sorry for being miserable and bringing the mood down sometimes - it's going to take a long time to even begin to come to terms with it (and I am not going to get over it, just maybe eventually learn to bear it), it was unexpected and traumatic and he was my first cat and special and not old enough to think at least he had a good innings - he wasn't any older than me in cat terms and he should have had longer.  Cancer can go fuck itself.


Don't apologise, this thread is for cat lovers to share the good and bad!. We're always here should you need support.


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 2, 2020)

a friends cat, her name is jenny


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 2, 2020)

Aargh, took Vivian to the vet about her floor-shitting, and when we got back she did another shit under my son's bed and then pissed all over the living room floor    Not sure what to do, I can't cope with having a stress soiler around the house!


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Aargh, took Vivian to the vet about her floor-shitting, and when we got back she did another shit under my son's bed and then pissed all over the living room floor    Not sure what to do, I can't cope with having a stress soiler around the house!



What did the vet say?

Have been through my fair share of inappropriate pissing - the cats, not me (mostly), so I do sympathise.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 2, 2020)

She just said it was probably stress, couldn't find any physical cause (which is a relief, obviously), and suggested a second litter tray and a Feliway diffuser. Given that they don't use the tray we've got, I'm not sure how much good it will do...

I think Viv has had a scary encounter in the garden - she's totally on high alert and fears out whenever the cat flap makes a noise.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 2, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> She just said it was probably stress, couldn't find any physical cause (which is a relief, obviously), and suggested a second litter tray and a Feliway diffuser. Given that they don't use the tray we've got, I'm not sure how much good it will do...
> 
> I think Viv has had a scary encounter in the garden - she's totally on high alert and fears out whenever the cat flap makes a noise.



does sound like that.

or is it possible that a strange cat has managed to get in via the cat flap?  this happened with me once, the flap had a magnetic catch on it, but i hadn't realised it had got clogged with mud.  as far as i know all that happened is visiting cat (small black cat about half the size of either of mine - did see him / her chasing my two round the garden once) got part of their dinner once - much meowing for me to go and escort visitor off the premises

not sure how you re-acquaint a mature kitty with litter trays - when i lived with mogs, they only used the tray if the weather was very bad but don't think they forgot what it was there for 

could you encourage kitty in to the garden with you sometime?

(((( stressed kitty ))))


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2020)

Took both cats to the vet yesterday- they were no amused (they hate the car ride, though they quite enjoy charming randoms when they get there). Yeti has grotty teeth so is in again today to have one removed and the lot cleaned again. She has tooth cleaning kibble but I’m not sure what else we can do, poor pickle. She was in so much pain with her fang yesterday night- we had to refuse her food too, which guts didn’t enjoy. Am now waiting to pick her up and discover how much it’ll cost me- she is insured, but her insurance specifically excludes her teeth because she has had such trouble 

idiot cat is periodically wandering round the house looking for her....


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2020)

May Kasahara Yeti stress-wees in stupid places (right in front of the front door was an irritating one). We got another litter tray and put it somewhere else entirely (in our case the bathroom sort of behind a basket so it’s really private) and we cleaned where she had weed with two different specialist cleaners so we were absolutely sure it didn’t smell of wee any more. We also blocked off the quiet corner she liked to go privately so she couldn’t get to it. Plus we moved her water into a porcelain bowl, well away from food and refreshed it more often (2x a day min) as apparently well-hydrated cats are less likely to problem-wee.


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2020)

4 teeth out!


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 3, 2020)

quiet a big size difference between chloe and bella. both same age.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 3, 2020)

Manter said:


> 4 teeth out!


Poor Yeti. Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Poor Yeti. Hope she recovers quickly.


She’s being a total drama queen


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2020)

Manter I hope she is ok - you can probably take the vetwrap off her leg now if you haven't already, I'm assuming it's just where she's had an IV in.

I sympathise about dental visits, my Jakey has been in for dental surgery a few times and is due in again on the 10th, Sonic has had 1 dental surgery and some of his teeth removed including one of his upper canines which means his face is a little lopsided.  None of this is covered by insurance.  Radar had all his teeth except his canines taken out a year before his death, that was covered by insurance as it was deemed to be an immune disorder (his immune system attacking the roots of his teeth) - I do wonder whether this was linked with his other health problems.


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2020)

Epona said:


> Manter I hope she is ok - you can probably take the vetwrap off her leg now if you haven't already, I'm assuming it's just where she's had an IV in.
> 
> I sympathise about dental visits, my Jakey has been in for dental surgery a few times and is due in again on the 10th, Sonic has had 1 dental surgery and some of his teeth removed including one of his upper canines which means his face is a little lopsided.  None of this is covered by insurance.  Radar had all his teeth except his canines taken out a year before his death, that was covered by insurance as it was deemed to be an immune disorder (his immune system attacking the roots of his teeth) - I do wonder whether this was linked with his other health problems.


It came off at 8pm, when I gave her her last painkillers and first antibiotics, as the vet instructed.

It’s annoying as she is not going to let me brush- she barely lets me groom her- and so this is going to keep happening  She is still a bit stoned, bless her, and very cross with me


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2020)

Manter said:


> It came off at 8pm, when I gave her her last painkillers and first antibiotics, as the vet instructed.
> 
> It’s annoying as she is not going to let me brush- she barely lets me groom her- and so this is going to keep happening  She is still a bit stoned, bless her, and very cross with me



Cats do not feel happy when drugged in my experience - whether it is coming out of anaesthetic, or opiate pain relief after surgery, they always seem hyper and confused and unhappy.

I can't brush my lots' teeth either, and cats do not tend to chew dry food so it is of limited use - one thing I discovered recently (and too late really) is that they do chew those dentalife snacks (Purina), although only Jakey actually likes them, so even that is a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 3, 2020)

i was told that catching and eating mice is good for kitties' teeth - when i lived with mogs, killing machine cat's teeth were a lot healthier than dopey cat's (to the best of my knowledge he caught a mouse once and got it indoors not visibly harmed - think he wanted to keep it as a pet)


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i was told that catching and eating mice is good for kitties' teeth - when i lived with mogs, killing machine cat's teeth were a lot healthier than dopey cat's (to the best of my knowledge he caught a mouse once and got it indoors not visibly harmed - think he wanted to keep it as a pet)



Aye I think crunching them up helps to keep the teeth clean!

None of mine have ever actually chewed them up or eaten them though - even Radar who was a superb and efficient mouser who was alarmingly predatory and killed quickly did not eat them.  Jakey is less efficient but quite predatory, but doesn't know what to do with prey when he has it - last time he caught a mouse he ran around wailing at the top of his voice with it half dead in his mouth for 20 minutes.  Sonic doesn't hunt - he has embraced his lap cat lifestyle to the max and considers it beneath him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 3, 2020)

it's odd that the two i had were completely different about it - as far as i know they were brothers from the same litter (i acquired them from friends who couldn't keep them - they had got them as kittens from a rescue place)  but one of them really had much less idea how to cat than the other...


----------



## Manter (Mar 4, 2020)

Advice is tooth brush (!), muslin on finger (!!!) or raw chicken necks (!!!). Apparently the cartilage is good to clean their teeth. 

She climbed on the bed this am and was just ecstatic, purring and headbutting. She must be so relieved not to be in pain.  But then I had to get another antibiotic down her so I may be back on the shitlist


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 4, 2020)

Himself on the bed earlier.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2020)

Pub cat


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 4, 2020)

"No, this is not for you! This is a human drink."


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2020)

Manter said:


> Advice is tooth brush (!), muslin on finger (!!!) or raw chicken necks (!!!). Apparently the cartilage is good to clean their teeth.
> 
> She climbed on the bed this am and was just ecstatic, purring and headbutting. She must be so relieved not to be in pain.  But then I had to get another antibiotic down her so I may be back on the shitlist



My vet is a dental specialist and says that using a soft baby toothbrush is better value than spending larger sums of money on ones designed for cats, and use a chicken or fish flavoured toothpaste designed for cats (NOT a human toothpaste, they often contain stuff like sorbitol which can kill animals!)  Most importantly, start doing it when they are kittens as part of their grooming routine - this is I think where I went wrong.


----------



## Manter (Mar 4, 2020)

Epona said:


> My vet is a dental specialist and says that using a soft baby toothbrush is better value than spending larger sums of money on ones designed for cats, and use a chicken or fish flavoured toothpaste designed for cats (NOT a human toothpaste, they often contain stuff like sorbitol which can kill animals!)  Most importantly, start doing it when they are kittens as part of their grooming routine - this is I think where I went wrong.


We got her at 5 so that ship had sailed....

Idiot cat has perfect teeth: the tooth cleaning kibble seems to be all he needs. She is going to suffer though, poor girl.


----------



## strung out (Mar 4, 2020)

Milo wandered in after dinner this evening with blood dripping from his shoulder and a cut just below his eye. The fucking no-tailed cat has been coming into our garden again we think, this is the 5th fight they've had in the last six months 



Edit: apols for the sideways pic...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 4, 2020)

(((( milo ))))


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 4, 2020)

Ouch. Milo is a brave soldier. Might need an antibiotic jab if he got bitten, though (hope not)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 4, 2020)

Awww (((Milo)))


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2020)

Ouch, poor Milo, that looks nasty


----------



## strung out (Mar 4, 2020)

He's sleeping it all off now and has been very cuddly since getting in. Would rather not have to take him to the vet yet again - though if it looks like a bite mark when he lets us have a proper look, off he'll go.


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2020)

strung out said:


> He's sleeping it all off now and has been very cuddly since getting in. Would rather not have to take him to the vet yet again - though if it looks like a bite mark when he lets us have a proper look, off he'll go.



Aye, keep an eye on it, maybe give it a swab with a saline solution twice a day, if in doubt get it looked at before the weekend (because the last thing you want is an emergency situation on Sunday when everything is shut and the emergency vet is going to charge a small fortune) but I am sure you know the drill - watch out for swelling, heat, pus, bad smell, lethargy, off his food etc...


----------



## smmudge (Mar 5, 2020)

My wife was away on Monday night so Dylan got a real treat of getting to sleep on the bed (he is usually confined to downstairs at night). It was lovely, he was good a gold, just sleeping on my leg and there every time i woke up. He must have gone downstairs just before my alarm went off, but when I was waking up I just saw from over the bed his tail coming in the room, then I got lots of purrs in the face to get me up


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 5, 2020)

Management cats in the home office. There's 3 of them. Keep looking 



I know they're management cats cos they do fuck all but stare and judge me


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 5, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Management cats in the home office. There's 3 of them. Keep looking
> 
> View attachment 200729
> 
> I know they're management cats cos they do fuck all but stare and judge me


Lovely! They'd probably do a better job than most managers too.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2020)

Three cats and a dog, in a pile.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 5, 2020)

Shirl Awww! That's what I call a cuddle puddle.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 5, 2020)

Shirl said:


> Three cats and a dog, in a pile.View attachment 200733


I had to zoom in to find the dog (on my phone) cos I thought it was a rug .


----------



## oryx (Mar 5, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> I had to zoom in to find the dog (on my phone) cos I thought it was a rug .


It took me ages to see the dog as well!


----------



## stavros (Mar 6, 2020)

I had my boiler serviced yesterday, and Missy truly couldn't give a fuck that there was a strange man in her house. She was more excited that he was opening doors that are normally shut, so she could go for an explore.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 7, 2020)

Bloody cat has pooed again in son's room    I don't know what to do. Son is understandably upset and annoyed, and doesn't want to have to keep his door shut all the time. And I can't live with constant poo roulette.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 7, 2020)

Awww, poor Milo. I'll never forget when I was about 7 and my cat came in with one of his ears totally shredded around the edges, which remained that way the rest of this life.

Vastra's got old enough to start getting more affectionate now and has suddenly got a lot more cuddly. One evening this week she even walked over my lap, then sat next to me licking and gently nipping my wrist and forearm. Weirdo.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 7, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Bloody cat has pooed again in son's room    I don't know what to do. Son is understandably upset and annoyed, and doesn't want to have to keep his door shut all the time. And I can't live with constant poo roulette.



Have you tried some Feliway?


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 7, 2020)

Going to get some today. Why can't we just have non-neurotic cats for once!


----------



## Cloo (Mar 7, 2020)

Vastra apparently sticking her head up her butt


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Bloody cat has pooed again in son's room    I don't know what to do. Son is understandably upset and annoyed, and doesn't want to have to keep his door shut all the time. And I can't live with constant poo roulette.


May, has there been any changes in the family or in the general routine? Our Paddy was litter trained immediately as a kitten, was fine for five years, then went through a phase of shitting in the bath. It coincided with my mum's new relationship. Sometimes this bloke would sleep over and have a bath next morning, and we realised the cat was doing his business every time Mum's boyfriend had been in the bath, possibly as a way of marking his territory against who he thought was a stranger. 

I'd take the cat to the vet too, just to rule out anything physical that's causing this sudden behaviour. 

Good luck!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 7, 2020)

Nope, no change and the vet has ruled out physical health problems. I think she just...likes shitting in there


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Nope, no change and the vet has ruled out physical health problems. I think she just...likes shitting in there



bella went through this phase a while back. she was pooing under the bed, behind the wash basin and in the storage cupboard. I solved the problem by hiding the litter tray behind the bathroom door to give her privacy when she used the tray. she was fine after that. unlike her two sisters who will use the tray when I'm in the bathroom, bella likes privacy and often jumps out the litter tray without using it if we make eye contact when she is in there.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 7, 2020)

Five years I've waited for this


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Five years I've waited for this



and what's the odds they have done it the moment you were thinking of getting up to go for a slash?


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and what's the odds they have done it the moment you were thinking of getting up to go for a slash?



I've found that my bladder retention has got stronger in the nearly four years my lap has been occupied so regularly.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 7, 2020)

Do like it when the girls are all together for a group photo:


----------



## clicker (Mar 8, 2020)

George's nose is definitely getting blacker with age. That's normal?


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2020)

clicker said:


> View attachment 200950
> George's nose is definitely getting blacker with age. That's normal?



I don't know, does he spend a lot of time out in the sun?  The gene that causes red hair in cats is the same mutation as the one that causes red hair in humans (although on a different chromosome and sex-linked, the effect on skin cells is the same) and doesn't provide as much protection against sunburn and skin cancer as a cat that also has black/brown pigment.  *It's probably nothing*, but I would mention it to the vet on his next checkup, same as you would mention any other changes you noticed.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Do like it when the girls are all together for a group photo:


Beautiful girls


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 8, 2020)

I fear that you will all get bored of Donut's lying-on-his-back antics, but...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> I fear that you will all get bored of Donut's lying-on-his-back antics, but...



i think he may be related to this ageing softish toy cat -



his name's bellamy (no i'm not quite sure why) - he used to live with my late grandmother


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 8, 2020)

My poor Molly hasn't been well lately.  She's had on and off bouts of sickness.  I've taken her back and forth to the blue cross at Victoria.   She's had several different medications.  Although some have worked for a short spell.  Nothing has stopped the vomiting altogether.
I wasn't able to give her the insulin last night because she wouldn't eat.  Then again this morning.   During the night she vomited three times.
So,   back she went this morning to the blue cross.  This time they kept her in to scan her abdomen.
The vet phoned me about an hour ago with news that the scan was abnormal.  And that he suspects pancreatic cancer.  He is doing bloods and will redo the scan tomorrow morning.  I have to phone for an update at 11am.    I feel sick!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2020)

(((( xsunnysuex and molly ))))


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 8, 2020)

Awww poor Molly  Sending good thoughts to you both xsunnysuex


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2020)

item in the news (bbc website) about a kitty who went missing 11 years ago and is now home again


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 8, 2020)

Sylvia has decided that my pillow is easily the best place to be


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2020)

some sad news from japan, shironeko died a few days ago, today would have been his 18th birthday


----------



## stavros (Mar 8, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Do like it when the girls are all together for a group photo:



I like how in the second photo they all look very alert to a potential danger, but are all looking wide-eyed in slightly different directions.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 8, 2020)

stavros said:


> all looking wide-eyed in slightly different directions.



That's what caught my attention.  all three looking in different directions.


----------



## petee (Mar 8, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> some sad news from japan, shironeko died a few days ago, today would have been his 18th birthday




heartbroken!
but I'm not seeing it reported.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 8, 2020)

((molly))


----------



## Me76 (Mar 8, 2020)

We had to flea drop ours this weekend.  They hate it so much.  Managed to get Orson on Friday with a bit of a stroke and grab between the two of us, but then Ozzie was in distrust mode.   

Tried to do a grab on her last night and OH got 5 starches in his thighs and I got two on my hand and mission was unsuccessful.

We had opened the flea drop thing ready  it was sitting on the coffee table.  OH managed to do it on his own this morning by doing it while she was asleep next to him. 

Its such an annoying thing to do, for them and us.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 8, 2020)

Lil’ Bob commandeering the bed this afternoon


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2020)

petee said:


> but I'm not seeing it reported.



shiro's human family only post in japanese, which i have zero knowledge of.  i can't get google translate to translate the whole page.  I picked it up from the comments on the video.

blog post (in japanese) here 

the first line of text is translated (by Google) as "Shiroga has traveled to the tea tiger and Nora"  (Tea Tiger, the ginger cat who I understand was Shiro's brother, and Nora, the long haired female who was the mother of Shiro's youngest, were both reported as having died last year.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 9, 2020)

Hope that the beautiful & elegant Molly has a rally and you & she get to spend some good times together whatever the outcome, xsunnysuex .


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 9, 2020)

I come with fantastic news!
Molly is home, and cancer free!
The thing that was showing on the scan,  was thickening of the lining of her stomach.  Caused by pancreatitis.
We have medication for pain. And a check up appointment in 10 days.
Can't tell you how happy I am!  😃😃


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks for the update Sue. Really pleased Molly is going to be OK. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2020)

😺


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2020)

For some reason, Missy took a rather big dump on the kitchen floor this morning. Her cat flap's fine, she doesn't seem ill in the slightest, and hasn't done it before in nearly four years, so I'm hoping it's a one-off.


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2020)

Jakey has major dental surgery in a few hours, I think the intention is to remove all his remaining teeth except his canines, I am dreading it - it will be a long procedure and he will have to be under anaesthetic for a long while.  Please wish him luck.


----------



## oryx (Mar 10, 2020)

Good luck to Jakey - hope it all goes well.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 10, 2020)

get him some prawns for a reward


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 10, 2020)

All the best Jakey!


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 10, 2020)

Good Luck!


----------



## Reno (Mar 10, 2020)

clicker said:


> View attachment 200950
> George's nose is definitely getting blacker with age. That's normal?


It’s the same with Alfie, he gets more black spots with age on his pink skin. The vet said that’s normal in ginger cats.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 10, 2020)

Epona said:


> Jakey has major dental surgery in a few hours, I think the intention is to remove all his remaining teeth except his canines, I am dreading it - it will be a long procedure and he will have to be under anaesthetic for a long while.  Please wish him luck.


Molly has to have that in 3 weeks.  She's had it done twice before.  No problems at all.


----------



## Reno (Mar 10, 2020)

Just got back from the vet for Alfie’s annual check up. He is the picture of health at eight years of age, he just needs to lose some weight. It’s because I always fall for his bullshit.


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2020)

Jakey is back from the vet, poor love is in a bit of a mess - only has his 2 lower canines left, the rest are all gone, his face is a bit puffy, he's drooling all over himself and hasn't eaten yet - I hope he will eat sometime tonight even if just a little.  Poor sod.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 10, 2020)

Poor Jakey


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 10, 2020)

Epona said:


> Jakey is back from the vet, poor love is in a bit of a mess - only has his 2 lower canines left, the rest are all gone, his face is a bit puffy, he's drooling all over himself and hasn't eaten yet - I hope he will eat sometime tonight even if just a little.  Poor sod.



Wishing him a speedy recovery, poor mite.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2020)

(((( jakey ))))


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2020)

I offered a different wet food (fish flavour, rather than the recovery food upsell from the vet that my dad bought) and he is tucking in - he's dropping some but a lot of it is going in, so that is excellent.


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2020)

I can tell the poor mite is in pain, he can't have any more painkillers until morning so we'll just have to ride it out.  He nipped me (gummed me?) and that is something he's *never *once done in the 12 years he's lived here with us, and he's looking very glum (also out of character, he's usually a happy wee thing).  Poor little love.  Hopefully he'll be a bit less sore tomorrow.

(Oh also, £923!!!)


----------



## Manter (Mar 11, 2020)

Epona said:


> I can tell the poor mite is in pain, he can't have any more painkillers until morning so we'll just have to ride it out.  He nipped me (gummed me?) and that is something he's *never *once done in the 12 years he's lived here with us, and he's looking very glum (also out of character, he's usually a happy wee thing).  Poor little love.  Hopefully he'll be a bit less sore tomorrow.
> 
> (Oh also, £923!!!)


Teeth are expensive aren’t they  but that does seem excessive- Yeti cost me £460 for four extractions and a thorough clean under anaesthetic and a course of antibiotics to give her, plus a bonus blood test and health screen while she was under. Her teeth are also excluded from her insurance 🤬


----------



## Manter (Mar 11, 2020)

Also, after yowling, biting and scratching me every time I gave her antibiotics, she has been taking them suspiciously easily. Then I found out where she has been coughing them up and stashing them behind the sofa. Bloody cat.


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2020)

Jakey is looking a lot better this morning - he ate breakfast (and his meds) enthusiastically and is alert and not wet with drool.  His face is still a little puffy and he's not eating dry - that is ok, I didn't expect that with a sore mouth anyway.  But yeah much better this morning.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 11, 2020)

My relief about Molly didn't last long.  😞  She stopped eating again  yesterday.  She has to eat to be able to give her the insulin.  So after calling blue cross,  off we go again.   They told me to try and tempt her with her favourite food.  And if she wasn't better today take her back.
As soon as we got her home last night she started vomiting blood.  Clots and everything.  My flat was covered.  Called blue cross again expecting them to tell me bring her straight back.  But nope.  🤔   See how she goes and bring her back in the morning.
So,  off we go again to Victoria.    They have given her fluid under her skin, and strong painkiller jab and a anti sickness jab.   We have to see how she is tomorrow morning.  If she's no better she will have to be admitted again.  We were told they will then have rescan her.  Vet commented again the possibility of cancer.   😢


----------



## oryx (Mar 11, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> My relief about Molly didn't last long.  😞  She stopped eating again  yesterday.  She has to eat to be able to give her the insulin.  So after calling blue cross,  off we go again.   They told me to try and tempt her with her favourite food.  And if she wasn't better today take her back.
> As soon as we got her home last night she started vomiting blood.  Clots and everything.  My flat was covered.  Called blue cross again expecting them to tell me bring her straight back.  But nope.  🤔   See how she goes and bring her back in the morning.
> So,  off we go again to Victoria.    They have given her fluid under her skin, and strong painkiller jab and a anti sickness jab.   We have to see how she is tomorrow morning.  If she's no better she will have to be admitted again.  We were told they will then have rescan her.  Vet commented again the possibility of cancer.   😢


Oh no, sounds like a nightmare. I hope she will be okay.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 11, 2020)

(((( molly ))))


----------



## petee (Mar 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> shiro's human family only post in japanese, which i have zero knowledge of.  i can't get google translate to translate the whole page.  I picked it up from the comments on the video.
> 
> blog post (in japanese) here
> 
> the first line of text is translated (by Google) as "Shiroga has traveled to the tea tiger and Nora"  (Tea Tiger, the ginger cat who I understand was Shiro's brother, and Nora, the long haired female who was the mother of Shiro's youngest, were both reported as having died last year.



confirmed😣


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 12, 2020)

Molly has been admitted again to the animal hospital.  They are going to put her on a drip and pain relief.
Poor little moo is so miserable.
Vets going to call me tomorrow. 
There was mention of maybe having to let her go...  😣  So hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 12, 2020)

(((( xsunnysuex and molly ))))


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 12, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly has been admitted again to the animal hospital.  They are going to put her on a drip and pain relief.
> Poor little moo is so miserable.
> Vets going to call me tomorrow.
> There was mention of maybe having to let her go...  😣  So hope it doesn't come to that.


Poor you, and after you were so relieved the other day! Seems a cruel twist of fate that your hopes were raised. I have my fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 12, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Molly has been admitted again to the animal hospital.  They are going to put her on a drip and pain relief.
> Poor little moo is so miserable.
> Vets going to call me tomorrow.
> There was mention of maybe having to let her go...  😣  So hope it doesn't come to that.



Ditto what LeytonCatLady said above. Really sorry to hear it


----------



## Epona (Mar 12, 2020)

(((xsunnysuex and little Molly)))


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2020)

Wrong thread, sorry. Now deleted.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 13, 2020)

Edited.
Wrong thread?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Wrong thread?


I'm ever so sorry, I meant it for the joke thread. Please ignore.


----------



## strung out (Mar 13, 2020)

Milo has come in this morning with a tick behind his ear. Anyone got any experience of removing them? Hoping to pop to the pet shop at lunch to get a tick remover, but tips appreciated


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 13, 2020)

strung out said:


> Milo has come in this morning with a tick behind his ear. Anyone got any experience of removing them? Hoping to pop to the pet shop at lunch to get a tick remover, but tips appreciated



They "unscrew" anti clockwise - try not to pull it straight out - don't get the "lassoo" type remover

These are great


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 13, 2020)

If you get the one I've mentioned above - do a trial fit to make sure the tick is big enough and won't slip through - it's not great, but leaving it a day or so, so that it get's big enough really does make removal so much more easier

I say this as someone who's removed ticks from 5 cats over the years and some more than once - we live in the sticks btw


----------



## strung out (Mar 13, 2020)

We live in the city, although backing on to some woodland. I wouldn't have thought it would be easy to find ticks where we live at this time of year, but Milo never fails to surprise us with his ability to injure himself or make himself sick, so go figure!

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## strung out (Mar 13, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> If you get the one I've mentioned above - do a trial fit to make sure the tick is big enough and won't slip through - it's not great, but leaving it a day or so, so that it get's big enough really does make removal so much more easier
> 
> I say this as someone who's removed ticks from 5 cats over the years and some more than once - we live in the sticks btw


Removed safely with minimal fuss using a tick remover like the one you recommended. Cheers!


----------



## izz (Mar 13, 2020)

strung out said:


> Removed safely with minimal fuss using a tick remover like the one you recommended. Cheers!


Hurrah and splendid work


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 13, 2020)

Lil’ Bob will not leave me alone today - but he’s such a sweetheart that it’s hard to resist..


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2020)

I realised today how much of a nose mark is on the cat flap.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 13, 2020)

stavros said:


> I realised today how much of a nose mark is on the cat flap.



I have to clean our cat flap every couple of weeks. I wonder if I’m erasing the cat version of Urban in the process


----------



## Me76 (Mar 13, 2020)

I look at ours all the time and think 'I should scrape the triangle of fur that is on the outside of that' but realistically it won't happen for ages.  Until it light and dry when I get in from work at least.


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2020)

Jakey has his post-op checkup in the morning - he has been eating well.  His face was swollen on the left side up until yesterday but was looking more normal today, so I hope all is OK and no infection.

His face is a different shape now his fangs are gone - his whisker pads are kind of flat so his face is a bit different.  His purrs are still the same - like a pneumatic drill.  He is giving me purry cuddles right now 

(EDIT: I just got a good look in his mouth thanks to a massive yawn and it all looks ok from here   Well at least in as much as having no teeth and some stitches looks ok - it's all relative, nothing looked massively inflamed or worrying)


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 14, 2020)

stavros said:


> I realised today how much of a nose mark is on the cat flap.



There's a massive wedge of black fur on ours


----------



## Manter (Mar 14, 2020)

TN clearing out the drink cupboard. Idiot cat is hoping for a picso sour


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 14, 2020)

Manter said:


> TN clearing out the drink cupboard. Idiot cat is hoping for a picso sour


That cat's got a serious drink problem! 😹


----------



## Manter (Mar 14, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> That cat's got a serious drink problem! 😹


How dare you!


----------



## Cloo (Mar 14, 2020)

I think the cat likes the new au pair - here she us, waiting outside her room, the faithless scoundrel!


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 14, 2020)

Your're not going to fit in the box, big girl:


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2020)

Oh I just realised I never gave an update about Jakey's vet visit - got him in the carrier without injury to anyone (he is a sweet boy but absolutely hates the carrier and is very strong, I often get accidental scratches when he panics and struggles), no sign of infection, healing ok, needs to spend another few days on wet food and metacam for the inflammation as he had so many taken out and a lot of stitches.  I need to take him back in Friday/Saturday for another checkup.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 15, 2020)

Her majesty. Queen of Queens


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 16, 2020)

Super Sphinx!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 16, 2020)

Handsome Vincent waiting for his tea


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 16, 2020)

Stan hogging the fire.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 16, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 201984Stan hogging the fire.


Bagpuss ❤


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 17, 2020)

Had to take cyd to the vets today, as she hasn't been eating for the past couple of days she's about 18 they think she has problems with her teeth so she now on medication and is staying in her cat carrier giving me evil looks right now


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 18, 2020)

RIP Molly


----------



## Chz (Mar 18, 2020)

Poor little Molly 
She was ever so elegant looking.
(( xsunnysuex ))


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 18, 2020)

Really sorry for your loss xsunnysuex


----------



## oryx (Mar 18, 2020)

Very sorry to be reading that xsunnysuex


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 18, 2020)

Oh xsunnysuex - I am so so sorry. You have done so much to keep her well and happy, through the diabetes trauma and everything. She was truly the daintiest, most elegant, most chic cat on all urban (sorry, other contenders.) Everything you put on here about her showed your love and care. I'll miss her sweet face and Coco-Chanel- like style. Look after yourself.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 18, 2020)

(( xsunnysuex))


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 18, 2020)

Thank you all.  Molly was in the animal hospital since last Thursday.
As I said before they thought her being low was due to pancreatitis.
While she was there they found she had really bad teeth.  So then they thought her not eating was due to that.
They did a dental and she has been recovering.  Her blood levels though were all over the place.  Vet said it could be due to the pancreatitis and also the teeth.
Vet called me yesterday and said she was a lot brighter. And had eaten well. And told us to come this morning to collect her.
Off we go on the bus to collect her Really excited to have her home.
On the bus I get a call from the vet saying she'd taken a turn for the worse.  She was really flat and miserable again.  And a certain blood test they had  done came back as 30. It needed to be over 70.  So that showed something sinister was going on.  She advised it would be kinder to let her go,. As in her words  that blood level wasn't compatible with life.
I'm going to miss my Molly moo moo...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 18, 2020)

So sorry to hear this xsunnysuex .
Rip lovely little Molly xx


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 18, 2020)

Lil’ Bob upon hearing the news we’ll both be working from home


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2020)

(((( xsunnysuex ))))


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 18, 2020)

RIP molly xx


----------



## oryx (Mar 18, 2020)

Just as all this is happening, Paddy is 'not being himself'.   Eating and using the tray OK, but sleeping more than usual and not being as lively/curious/demanding of food. This has been going on for a few days now.

I am going to have to phone the vet tomorrow.


----------



## oryx (Mar 19, 2020)

Thankfully Paddy's perked up a bit and was following me downstairs at 2am demanding biscuits. Vet postponed for now.

I know this sounds a bit precious/woo but he seems even more stressed/jumpy than normal and I wonder if he has picked up that something's up. Little has changed in our house (neither of us works) but cats are very intuitive. 

Getting more Feliway anyway. His withdrawn and stressed behaviour has coincided with it running out.


----------



## stavros (Mar 19, 2020)

As I'm working from home now, I got an insight into how a cat spends their day. The entire morning and the first half of the afternoon she was asleep on the spare room bed. She came down for a cuddle around 2pm, but then become frustrated that I was working.

Nonetheless, she went outside to get me a present. This time it was properly dead and with relatively little blood spilt inside. However, as I was disposing of the body in the bin outside, I saw the avian apocalypse had taken place in my back yard:


----------



## pesh (Mar 19, 2020)

Mrs Pesh's new home office has squatters


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 19, 2020)

Toby toes hasn't dropped in for a while!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 19, 2020)

A contemplative Ollie.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 19, 2020)

Precious little boy!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 19, 2020)

Effie.


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

(((xsunnysuex))) - poor little Molly, I know you did your absolute best for her and how sad you must feel xx


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 20, 2020)

xsunnysuex I'm so sorry. Molly was a little sweetheart, and clearly both the source and recipient of much love. Gentle hugs to you xx


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 20, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 201984Stan hogging the fire.



Floof! <3


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2020)

Puisin seems to be pleased that we are home more , but she did go out a bit longer today , probably wanted some me time. Mrs21 and our downstairs neighbour are feeding several ferals who visit most days (5 of them sometimes) we think one large ginger Tom (mrs21 calls him TimTam) is her son. An ex-neighbour who used to feed the ferals was a bit of an expert on the cat families in the back gardens .


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 20, 2020)

Bella and Rogue together


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 20, 2020)

A visitor today came in through our cat flap.

He didn't last long. Sylvia, for all her sweet delicate appearance turned into the cat version of Vinnie Jones and jumped him. The last I saw of him was Sylvia swiping his backside as he leapt out of the cat flap

There's no messing with my girl😎.
 I don't think he'll be coming back...😂


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 20, 2020)

Received this from Blue Cross today.  😢


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Received this from Blue Cross today.  😢
> 
> View attachment 202518 View attachment 202519



I got a little card from the vet hospital a couple of days after Radar had been put to sleep, getting that card meant so much in such an awful time - cried my eyes out but it was a welcome thing.  Put the card somewhere safe, just having an acknowledgement of your loss seems like it should be trivial but is actually enormous.

It doesn't get easier to cope with quickly, I still miss Radar and cry every day when I think about him.  I had a dream about him for the first time the other night - the dream was about having him put to sleep, so it wasn't a nice dream, it was horrible.  I hope I can eventually begin to find it a bit easier to cope with losing him, but it isn't something that is going to happen quickly if at all.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 21, 2020)

Cyd is getting better,her appetite is coming back and she is no longer apathetic about getting her medication.she has also decided that my cooker is the most comfortable bed in the flat even when im using it for its original purpose which can be disconcerting, I think she's still narked about the vets


----------



## Me76 (Mar 21, 2020)

Orson fell asleep mid stroke.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 21, 2020)

Our cat got very attached to new au pair who arrived a fortnight ago but who we came to mutual decision to send home because clearly she needs to be with family; she left yesterday morning and Vastra stood at the top of the stairs as she saw her go out the front door with her suitcase with this 'But.... but...' look on her little face. Has been hanging out on au pair bed most of the time since


----------



## stavros (Mar 21, 2020)

After mistakenly being outside when I woke up yesterday, Missy turned it up to 11 with this morning's bed cuddle.


----------



## stavros (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Numbers (Mar 22, 2020)

Greetings from Dennis Brown on his 1st birthday.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 22, 2020)

This is our old boy Ti.  He’s self-Tisolating.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 22, 2020)

Numbers said:


> This is our old boy Ti.  He’s self-Tisolating.
> 
> View attachment 202727
> 
> View attachment 202728


Haha my Toby does that. Hides under the shower curtain and attacks me.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks like he’s been out on the catnip all night.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm on another mercy mission. A friend has spied a kitty ( looks very young) living in this shit hole of a disused garage that everyone fly tips into and around.

I've managed to lure it out, but it's now refusing to come down off the fence. Beautiful pure black little mite. 
Shit pic, as I can't get near yet..


----------



## stavros (Mar 22, 2020)

The little fluffy one, after two hours asleep on her chair, has just got off, walked around it, and jumped back up to where she was to resume action.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 23, 2020)

The Stinkies on Saturday; starting in the top left: Lotte (note the two white toes), Prince Shafi (note the cartoon cat face), and Diddie (well, just note). What an interesting formation. 😊


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 23, 2020)

I love Lotte's white toes! And the rest of the assemblage of course.


----------



## Reno (Mar 23, 2020)

Catching a ray of sun.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 23, 2020)

Had a little nap with my mate early.


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2020)

As of today, yet another of my neighbours is missing a sock.


----------



## Epona (Mar 23, 2020)

So - I have 2 cats.  Jakey had extensive dental surgery 2 weeks ago.  He has a vet appointment tomorrow to check he is ok.  We are instructed to put the carrier on the doorstep of the vet, ring the bell, and step back while the nurse comes to get the carrier and cat.

Jakey is absolutely fine, there is not a thing wrong with him, and I don't want to take him to the vet.

Sonic on the other hand has an overgrown claw that I can't cut - he won't let me near his foot because it is digging into his paw pad.  I managed to do the one on the other front foot that was bad, but he screams and bites me when I try to do the remaining bad one.  However the vet surgery isn't doing routine stuff like claw trimming (although there is a risk at this point of injury and potential infection).

I was told that if I brought Sonic along at the same time as Jakey that they would attend to his claw situation.

I just dug out our other carrier and it is broken in a way that would make it insecure to safely transport a feisty cat.  They won't both fit in the ok carrier and I wouldn't want to risk them deciding to have a scrap on the way there.

Should I just take Sonic up there instead of Jakey and mutter my excuses once I get there?


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

can't someone not lend you a carrier?


----------



## Epona (Mar 23, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> can't someone not lend you a carrier?



I dunno, can anyone lend me a carrier?  Appointment is at 10am tomorrow in East London


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> I dunno, can anyone lend me a carrier?  Appointment is at 10am tomorrow in East London


Try putting it on the recycling thread Epona, that gets a lot of views. Hope you get sorted.


----------



## Epona (Mar 24, 2020)

Well we got Jakey to the vet today as planned (confirmed with the vet that it was necessary to take him as jaw infection could be life-threatening and it is difficult to check for by photos) - he is fine, a few sutures left still to dissolve which are annoying him a bit but they'll be gone over the next few days so nothing to worry about.

As far as Sonic goes, I'll try to do at least the claw that is causing the issue today - it isn't actually digging into the paw pad yet, just he's a bit of a drama queen when it comes to having his paws fiddled with - I mean seriously he was screaming at me yesterday so I naturally thought he was in pain   - if I can't do it I'm to email them a photo and they can determine when he'll need to be seen.

We had to wait outside while Jakey was seen, I did chat to the receptionist while the door was open though, and waved to the vet - I was outside a few metres away having left Jakey on the doorstep, but it was still good to see familiar faces and say hi - this staying at home thing is a bit rubbish, innit?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 24, 2020)

The 2 kittens are in the garden, chasing flies, eating grass etc.  and have just met their first butterfly - never seen nothing like it, utterly hilarious. The height they were getting whilst twisting their body left right and centre beggars belief.

The butterfly got away


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2020)

This pair of idle cunts have established a firm lockdown routine   





For probably 23 out of 24 hours a day.


----------



## oryx (Mar 24, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> This pair of idle cunts have established a firm lockdown routine
> 
> View attachment 203116
> 
> ...


 They look astonishingly like our two - one tabby and white, one black...

... and yes, almost permanently slumped!


----------



## strung out (Mar 24, 2020)

It's only now I'm working from home that I've realised how little my cat does all day, the lazy bastard. Always assumed he went off out to work after me, but apparently he just lies around sleeping on the sofa all day.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2020)

He's made it all the way onto the bed from...the box at the end of the bed


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 24, 2020)

Chloe getting a taste of ice cream


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 24, 2020)

I want my dinner, and I want it now.View attachment 203147View attachment 203147


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 24, 2020)

I want my dinner, and want it now.


----------



## Manter (Mar 24, 2020)

Cat trap


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> For probably 23 out of 24 hours a day.



Is that all?


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2020)

My WFH had an entertaining if frustrating interlude today, as Missy brought in a live mouse. It hid under the TV stand and she scuttled like a maniac trying to get it to come out. I'm sure she was even panting a bit, out of breath, which is extremely un-cat-like. When I got it to run out by moving the stand, she went berserk after hit, and yet would only pat it with a paw when she got it. There were points where they were staring at each other at very close quarters.

After realising she was having too much fun to do the honourable thing and kill it, I had to eventually scoop it up with a waste paper bin and take it outside. It didn't appear injured at all. For something so small, it couldn't half move quickly.


----------



## Reno (Mar 25, 2020)

At least no social distancing with this guy. Just told Alfie a joke.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 25, 2020)

I received a very welcome visit from Donut this morning


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 25, 2020)

may kasahara ..donut still in bed x our lazy bugger still won't move from our bed.


----------



## Epona (Mar 25, 2020)

GREAT news, with the help of Nate, a towel, and amid some screaming (mostly from the cat), I managed to get the worst of Sonic's claws trimmed.  He behaves himself so much better when the vet nurse does it, still a wriggly bugger but less screaming and hissing


----------



## stavros (Mar 25, 2020)

Another desk invasion during a work phone call today.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 25, 2020)

What's with this animal?


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 25, 2020)

Bella likes to remind everyone that Bella is Italian for beautiful


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 25, 2020)

I thought cats preferred comfort


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> I thought cats preferred comfort



sometimes the gravitational pull gets too much...


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 26, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> I thought cats preferred comfort
> 
> View attachment 203347


my cat sleeps pretty much wherever she wants


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 26, 2020)

Whiskers had to be taken to the vet yesterday. He'd lost a lot of weight and his breathing was extremely laboured. Seems he had bowel cancer, which had spread to his lungs. He didn't come home from the vet... ,
Goodnight grumpy fella...


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 26, 2020)

sorry for your loss SG


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2020)

Very sorry to hear that, poor wee mite


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 26, 2020)

He was very grumpy in his old age. He never really settled in with the others, but he was still part of the family, and a bit special in his own way.
The vet was very nice. He gave Whiskers an injection in his stomach to make him sleep, then gave him the one to make sure he didn't wake again. It's really shit when you lose a friend, but he's no longer in pain.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 26, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> sometimes the gravitational pull gets too much...


Yes and one day I will get that photo


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Whiskers had to be taken to the vet yesterday. He'd lost a lot of weight and his breathing was extremely laboured. Seems he had bowel cancer, which had spread to his lungs. He didn't come home from the vet... ,
> Goodnight grumpy fella...


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 26, 2020)

This is the first time I've ever had an animal 'put to sleep'. I knew when he went to the vet that he probably wouldn't be coming home, but he no longer had any quality of life. It hurts, but he's better off now than suffering.  Humans should be afforded the same dignity.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 26, 2020)

Two of mine waiting for it to warm up before going out.

The cushion fell on the floor a while back and the cats love to sit on it watching and waiting for something worth going out for, so i haven't moved it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2020)

(((( Saul Goodman ))))


----------



## Numbers (Mar 26, 2020)

Dennis wondering why I’m still at home when he’s trying to look like a seal.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> This is the first time I've ever had an animal 'put to sleep'. I knew when he went to the vet that he probably wouldn't be coming home, but he no longer had any quality of life. It hurts, but he's better off now than suffering.  Humans should be afforded the same dignity.



Sorry about your cat, Whiskers.
It is really difficult having to let them go to sleep. Been there. 😥
((Saul Goodman)) and all who loved Whiskers


----------



## stavros (Mar 26, 2020)

It sounded like some fuckwit was letting off fireworks earlier. Thankfully whatever it was has subsided, so hiding under the bed has made way for sleeping on her chair.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 26, 2020)

stavros said:


> It sounded like some fuckwit was letting off fireworks earlier. Thankfully whatever it was has subsided, so hiding under the bed has made way for sleeping on her chair.


Does she mind you sleeping on her chair?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 28, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Numbers (Mar 28, 2020)

Is that a bit big?  on my phone it's small but on the laptop it seems rather big?  (not in a Father Ted small v far away way).

e2a: ignore, changed to thumbnail, soz.


----------



## Manter (Mar 28, 2020)

Idiot cat has found a new place to sleep


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

the girls all together


----------



## petee (Mar 28, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> the girls all together



two of them look nonplussed.


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2020)

They look as if they have seen things that cannot be unseen...


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 28, 2020)

Epona said:


> They look as if they have seen things that cannot be unseen...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2020)

Puisin coping well with lockdown . (She gets let out more than before , so everyday is better for her)


----------



## stavros (Mar 28, 2020)

When I get up in the middle of the night to use the loo, and return to bed, I invariably go back to sleep on the other side to where I was before waking up. I'm sure in my return last night conflicted with Missy's position on top of the duvet.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 28, 2020)

Just spotted a baby mouse in the utility room being chased by Little Cat.  

He normally eats mice, so if he'd got on with his dinner instead of playing with it, he'd had got away with it.  Trouble is, what happens, is mice escape under the washing machine, where they die, and rot. And smell. 

Anyway, mouse rescued, cat locked in, mouse released.  It looked OK - it was still running around when I caught it. It's worse when I have to dispatch them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 29, 2020)

Donut joined us for a film yesterday


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 29, 2020)

Bit of cat-tree remodeling has been undertaken


----------



## hegley (Mar 29, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Bit of cat-tree remodeling has been undertaken


Needs more cats.  😼


----------



## Reno (Mar 29, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> the girls all together


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 29, 2020)

hegley said:


> Needs more cats.  😼



Of course, now the remodeling has been completed there's been fuck all interest shown


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 29, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Of course, now the remodeling has been completed there's been fuck all interest shown


----------



## Reno (Mar 29, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Of course, now the remodeling has been completed there's been fuck all interest shown


I’ve learned that my cat takes a month to acknowledge any changes made to the flat for his comfort or entertainment. I built him a climbing wall, got him a cat bed, etc and he would totally ignore them for that period. After a month it’s not uncool anymore to check out new stuff and then he will start exploring. In the past I simply took stuff away after a week or two, which he showed no interest in, but now I’ve learned to leave it out.


----------



## strung out (Mar 29, 2020)

Been trying to get one perfect shot of Milo this morning. Think I nailed it.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 29, 2020)

She just gets weirder, asleep not looking for something


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 29, 2020)

Hogging the fire again,


----------



## oryx (Mar 29, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Hogging the fire again, View attachment 203991


Add a bit of glitter and that's this year's personalised Christmas cards sorted!


----------



## Epona (Mar 29, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Donut joined us for a film yesterday
> 
> View attachment 203876



FFS he clearly isn't paying attention - he'll wake up in a bit and ask you to explain the plot of the film...


----------



## smmudge (Mar 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> My WFH had an entertaining if frustrating interlude today, as Missy brought in a live mouse. It hid under the TV stand and she scuttled like a maniac trying to get it to come out. I'm sure she was even panting a bit, out of breath, which is extremely un-cat-like. When I got it to run out by moving the stand, she went berserk after hit, and yet would only pat it with a paw when she got it. There were points where they were staring at each other at very close quarters.
> 
> After realising she was having too much fun to do the honourable thing and kill it, I had to eventually scoop it up with a waste paper bin and take it outside. It didn't appear injured at all. For something so small, it couldn't half move quickly.



That's funny, Dylan brought us a (dead thankfully, though not for the mouse) mouse on Friday, which is impressive for him as we rarely get creatures, we mainly get empty crisp packets and other packaging. I reckon he thinks that when we go to work we're going out to hunt, and where we've been at home so much, he's worried we won't be able to feed him anymore! So he's taken it on him to go out and get the food now. 

Anyway got a couple of goos shots just now...


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 29, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Hogging the fire again, View attachment 203991


Love the 'tache.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 29, 2020)

smmudge said:


> That's funny, Dylan brought us a (dead thankfully, though not for the mouse) mouse on Friday, which is impressive for him as we rarely get creatures, we mainly get empty crisp packets and other packaging. I reckon he thinks that when we go to work we're going out to hunt, and where we've been at home so much, he's worried we won't be able to feed him anymore! So he's taken it on him to go out and get the food now.
> 
> Anyway got a couple of goos shots just now...
> 
> ...



😂 love the straight face then a big yawn


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 29, 2020)

Bella chilln with big sis chloe


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 30, 2020)

Chloe and Rogue with their new catnip toys:


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2020)

I got a bit scared this afternoon, thinking Missy couldn't have been asleep on the bed that long (roughly 6 hours). Then I heard the cat flap go, so she was obviously in need of stretching her legs before the next shut-eye Marathon.


----------



## oryx (Mar 30, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe and Rogue with their new catnip toys:


I looked at the photo first before reading your post, and thought they were real fish!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 31, 2020)

It's been out since 4pm. No fucking decorum whatsoever..


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 31, 2020)

Calamity1971 maybe this is a fluffy cat thing, this airing of the belly? Donut lies around like that all the time. I had assumed it's because he's so massive that he has his own gravitational field and can't stay upright for too long.


----------



## Reno (Mar 31, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Calamity1971 maybe this is a fluffy cat thing, this airing of the belly? Donut lies around like that all the time. I had assumed it's because he's so massive that he has his own gravitational field and can't stay upright for too long.


It's not restricted to fluffy cats. This is one of the biggest compliments a cat can pay you, it's a sign of trust as the belly is a cat's most vulnerable part. When a cat shows you its belly, that means "I feel safe around you".


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 31, 2020)

Becoming one with the sofa


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 31, 2020)

Just had a phone consultation with the vet about our 17 year old girl cat Nico. Looks like her kidneys are failing. I've got to take her in for them to see her tomorrow morning and it's unlikely she'll be coming home. And all I can do is leave her at the door.



Her brother Lou died just over six months ago.


----------



## clicker (Mar 31, 2020)

So sorry, she is beautiful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh that is so sad RoyReed, I'm really sorry


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2020)

Reno said:


> When a cat shows you its belly, that means "I feel safe around you".



"... but reserve the right to savage any part of your body that goes near it."


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2020)

Working from home:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 31, 2020)

(((( RoyReed  and nico ))))


----------



## Epona (Mar 31, 2020)

RoyReed - that is horrible even in normal times.  Is your vet definite about that?  When I went up to ours during lockdown last week we had to wait outside but were sure that our cat would be given back to us, all the signs they had up on the door said "unless in exceptional circumstances" - that would count, so do check (should it come to that).

Either way I feel terrible for you and your beautiful cat.


----------



## Reno (Mar 31, 2020)

stavros said:


> "... but reserve the right to savage any part of your body that goes near it."


My cat has never attacked me. There are some behavioural things we can do while kittens are being socialised to make such behavior less likely. One of the biggest mistakes people make with kittens is that they attract their attention by playing with their hands, teaching them to look at hands as playthings and to attack them. Almost everybody who meets my cat for the first time does that, because they want to get the cat‘s attention.

If you get to a kitten once it’s out of the socialising stage, which is most of them, there is not much you can do once they have gotten used to it. It’s not necessarily innate cat behaviour though, even if unintentional. It’s learned behaviour, because just about everybody thinks, that’s how you approach cats.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 1, 2020)

Happy birthday Toby Toes!
Can't believe that tiny kitten bundle is 3 today.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 1, 2020)

Just come back from the vets. We couldn't be with Nico at the end. The vet sounded almost as upset about it as we were, but that's how things are.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry for your loss RoyReed


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 1, 2020)

Condolences RoyReed - I am a pretty hard-bitten person in general, but having been through it I know that grief for pets is absolutely a real thing, and nothing to feel shy about. Must have been particularly horrible to not be able to be there for Nico at the last, but it's probably the right thing in the circumstances. I hope you heal fast (and perhaps that you get another life-sharer before too long.)

Congratulations to Toby Toes on his birthday! Three is a great age of fun for a cat xsunnysuex


----------



## oryx (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry to read that RoyReed . It must have been really difficult not to be with her.


----------



## Epona (Apr 1, 2020)

So sorry RoyReed   Sounds as if you have a caring vet who would have made sure to look after and comfort her.  Still horrible though


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 1, 2020)

Epona said:


> So sorry RoyReed  Sounds as if you have a caring vet who would have made sure to look after and comfort her. Still horrible though


It was the same vet we had to take Lou to six months ago. The vet and all of the staff were lovely. Not their fault.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2020)

Bloody animals


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry about Nico RoyReed, she was beautiful and I'm sure she had a good life with you x


----------



## Miss Bump (Apr 1, 2020)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 1, 2020)

Dear little Molly would be happy to see Toby toes is keeping her favourite place warm.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 2, 2020)

(((RoyReed )))

there are two likely explanations for the new small puddle of blood on the carpet next to the bed. neither of which i'm frankly in a headspace to think about right now


----------



## moose (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry to hear about Nico, RoyReed Hope you are ok.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 2, 2020)

dude is now doing his "oh i lost something behind the fridge" sitting and staring  doors on out-only lockdown and he's getting frisked every time he comes in.


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> (((RoyReed )))
> 
> there are two likely explanations for the new small puddle of blood on the carpet next to the bed. neither of which i'm frankly in a headspace to think about right now



Shit - I just hope that you find some eviscerated item of wildlife that explains it (you won't hear me say that often, but I don't like the idea of the alternatives  )


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2020)

"Get back to work, bitch."


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 2, 2020)

My lil’ bob


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 2, 2020)

Chloe rockin around the fake grass tree


----------



## strung out (Apr 2, 2020)

Milo didn't ask for his dinner tonight, instead opting to sleep on the sofa all the way past his normal feeding time. He's woken up now but just headed straight out of the door for the evening. This is very unlike him and now we're worried he's sick, but the vet is only talking emergency appointments. He's had a weird bony lump on his shoulder blade for the last month or so and my wife is convinced it's cancer. Anyone got any experience or reassuring words?


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2020)

strung out said:


> Milo didn't ask for his dinner tonight, instead opting to sleep on the sofa all the way past his normal feeding time. He's woken up now but just headed straight out of the door for the evening. This is very unlike him and now we're worried he's sick, but the vet is only talking emergency appointments. He's had a weird bony lump on his shoulder blade for the last month or so and my wife is convinced it's cancer. Anyone got any experience or reassuring words?



I'd phone the vet, mine are currently doing video consultations and will see a patient in person if need be, but it is a case of leave the carrier on the doorstep and ring the bell, which I find upsetting.

But tbh yes I would be worried about a lump.  Hopefully it is something benign but it does need to be discussed with the vet, especially if Milo is behaving differently to usual.

Best of luck xx


----------



## strung out (Apr 2, 2020)

Epona said:


> I'd phone the vet, mine are currently doing video consultations and will see a patient in person if need be, but it is a case of leave the carrier on the doorstep and ring the bell, which I find upsetting.
> 
> But tbh yes I would be worried about a lump.  Hopefully it is something benign but it does need to be discussed with the vet, especially if Milo is behaving differently to usual.
> 
> Best of luck xx


Thank you, good advice. Although as soon as I posted, he came back through the cat flap bold as brass and scoffed his 5.30pm dinner at about 11pm 

Will contact the vet tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 2, 2020)

rest in purrs, nico

(((( RoyReed ))))


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 3, 2020)

Tina taking a rest


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 3, 2020)

love this photo


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 4, 2020)

Toby's on a fly hunt!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 4, 2020)

Lil’ Bob brought in a live mouse so me and Mrs SFM spent about an hour trying to catch the poor thing (Me with upturned waste paper basket and Mrs SFM with the tongs) until Vic sauntered in, pounced and it was all over for Squeaky. Extra rations for Vic!


----------



## clicker (Apr 4, 2020)

George self isolating.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 4, 2020)

Whut?


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob brought in a live mouse so me and Mrs SFM spent about an hour trying to catch the poor thing (Me with upturned waste paper basket and Mrs SFM with the tongs) until Vic sauntered in, pounced and it was all over for Squeaky. Extra rations for Vic!
> 
> View attachment 204836



Eranu!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 4, 2020)

stavros said:


> Eranu!



ovavu!


----------



## petee (Apr 4, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> love this photo



hold on, does that guy have the outline of a cat's head in his prayer rug?


----------



## strung out (Apr 4, 2020)

Apologies for the poor quality picture, but I had snap this before he unfolded his ear and put his tongue back in his mouth


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 5, 2020)

Does anyone know any good recipes for cat? 

Only the two boys have been going at it hammer and tongs on the landing right out side of our bed room since about 5 this morning

They do this to attract my attention and to let me know that they're starving, quite literally, to death


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 5, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Does anyone know any good recipes for cat?
> 
> Only the two boys have been going at it hammer and tongs on the landing right out side of our bed room since about 5 this morning
> 
> They do this to attract my attention and to let me know that they're starving, quite literally, to death



So, is there a reason that you didn't get up at 5 and feed them? That would have sorted it you know


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 5, 2020)

Having been woken, and I mean proper woken from blissful deep sleep, at around 2 and 3 the previous morning due to "use of their facilities" and the subsequent fallout and disposal of said, I was not too disposed to further early morning cat care duties


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 5, 2020)

Guess where the hot water pipe is?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 5, 2020)

So much for social distancing where a warm pipe is concerned


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 5, 2020)

Another tough morning in cat land


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 5, 2020)

She loves that bench


----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> ovavu!


_
Ovavu_ would be if they'd got the answer wrong, and we know cats are never wrong.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 6, 2020)

So. Chloe decided she was going to take the center of the bed. without any discussion. i was pushed to the edge. didn't want to wake her so left her there. it was only after 2 am that she got up and walked to the bottom of the bed. I then finally got my sleep


----------



## Cloo (Apr 7, 2020)

Ez managed to get Vastra to do this tribute to Frida Kahlo


----------



## Epona (Apr 7, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Ez managed to get Vastra to do this tribute to Frida Kahlo
> 
> View attachment 205396



Vastra looks as if she is deciding where to do a revenge shit later I think...


----------



## Cloo (Apr 7, 2020)

Epona said:


> Vastra looks as if she is deciding where to do a revenge shit later I think...


"I will have my rewengee!"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 7, 2020)

Cloo said:


> "I will have my rewengee!"


Make sure you get some appa-logies from her.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2020)

In the deep blue sea of the spare room bed:


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 8, 2020)

Vivian is unimpressed with my bullshit.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 8, 2020)

Always nice to wake up to Toby toes.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 8, 2020)

Awww. Tobytoes is adorable. Looks like a love heart on his back!


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Noticed the cat is digging up the bark in the bk garden and pissing in it - doing it up and down the garden.

Marking her territory or water infection?


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 9, 2020)

all forgiven here as i needed a cat-job doing (making it okay for me to just sit here for a bit) and he's stepped up to the lap with purring applomb


----------



## Numbers (Apr 9, 2020)

My current view.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can buy these vibrating snake like toys? Ziggy loves them but they tend to get ripped apart after a few months of heavy battling...


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2020)

Just tried googling vibrating pussy toy, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## oryx (Apr 9, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 205715
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy these vibrating snake like toys? Ziggy loves them but they tend to get ripped apart after a few months of heavy battling...


In the current situation, Amazon will have them but as not everyone wants to use Amazon, Pets At Home may be a good bet - although I seem to remember reading somewhere that their website is overwhelmed. 

I looked up White's which is a good pet shop in Sydenham but they don't seem to have a website.


----------



## oryx (Apr 9, 2020)

strung out said:


> Just tried googling vibrating pussy toy, but couldn't find anything.


I'm surprised.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

oryx said:


> In the current situation, Amazon will have them but as not everyone wants to use Amazon, Pets At Home may be a good bet - although I seem to remember reading somewhere that their website is overwhelmed.
> 
> I looked up White's which is a good pet shop in Sydenham but they don't seem to have a website.


I've never seen them on Amazon but I may have the description wrong. Seen them advertised in Australia though!


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2020)

I decided to top up Missy's dried food earlier this evening, which she picks at when she can be arsed throughout the day. She obviously thought it was me serving up the good stuff (chicken), as she came flying down the corridor and overtaking me in excitement. The look on her face when she saw what it was was equal parts disappointment and disdain.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 9, 2020)

stavros said:


> ... The look on her face when she saw what it was was equal parts disappointment and disdain.



It is though "that" look... Or with one of our previous cats... The look down at the offering, held for a second, then the immediate look up, with a WTF expression

Priceless


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> It is though "that" look... Or with one of our previous cats... The look down at the offering, held for a second, then the immediate look up, with a WTF expression
> 
> Priceless



I get that from Jakey every time I give him dry food.  He eats it, but prefers almost everything else, and got used to a wet only diet while his gums were healing after his dental.  Sorry mate, you can now eat dry and we have 2 months supply of dry, wet food for every meal would be too expensive and too difficult in terms of shopping right now, so it's 1 wet meal a day for the forseeable, and dry the rest of the time


----------



## Numbers (Apr 10, 2020)

Our little panther.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2020)

stavros said:


> The look on her face when she saw what it was was equal parts disappointment and disdain.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 10, 2020)

Someone did this for me.  Toby toes looks very dashing!     😄 😄


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 10, 2020)

It suits him!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2020)

I love it when they fall asleep upside down


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2020)

The pictorial definition of "Look but don't touch":


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2020)

Some sunny cats for you all


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 11, 2020)

stavros said:


> The pictorial definition of "Look but don't touch":
> 
> View attachment 206185



Ooh stavros, how do you resist that lovely white stripe?


----------



## Motown_ben (Apr 11, 2020)

Floyd hiding in the thicket of woods behind our house.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 11, 2020)

5 years of scratches on this wooden bed. 96% of it Rogues handy work


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 12, 2020)

Gus is feeling grumpy as he cut his paw on one of his adventures and so now has to stay inside and can't see his friends.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2020)

(((( grumpy gus ))))


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 12, 2020)

Gus is the national mood 
((Gus))


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 12, 2020)

BassJunkie  Poor Gus, I hope he heals soon! I'm sure he will.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 12, 2020)

Daughter's been at the cat again


----------



## stavros (Apr 12, 2020)

In these worrying times, we must remember to give to the paw:


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 12, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 205870




Brilliant!! And so apt 😀


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Daughter's been at the cat again



 at the air of "i am not entirely happy about this but can't be bothered to move"


----------



## jannerboyuk (Apr 12, 2020)

Chiba enjoying the sun 😊


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 13, 2020)

Milly mid yawn. She's slept most of the day after turning up last night with Tufts of fur hanging out, and a limp. It was a sleepless night for me. 
Now bounding about (her, not me)and I'm goosed.


----------



## oryx (Apr 13, 2020)

Paddy on my desk, deciding whether to stamp on the keyboard or knock over the router.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 13, 2020)

oryx said:


> View attachment 206415
> 
> Paddy on my desk, deciding whether to stamp on the keyboard or knock over the router.


Paddy looks like he's got one of those velcro'y hair curlers in under his chin.


----------



## oryx (Apr 13, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Paddy looks like he's got one of those velcro'y hair curlers in under his chin.


It's his doorkey (aka fob for the catflap)!


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 13, 2020)

oryx said:


> View attachment 206415
> 
> Paddy on my desk, deciding whether to stamp on the keyboard or knock over the router.



Why choose, when he can, and will most likely, do both


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 13, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> BassJunkie  Poor Gus, I hope he heals soon! I'm sure he will.


Thank you. Today he's donning a green dressing and trying to overcome my barricade and get outside.

Big up to the emergency vets who are still working.


----------



## Chz (Apr 13, 2020)

Back when it was warm and sunny... Show us your belly!!


----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> Thank you. Today he's donning a green dressing and trying to overcome my barricade and get outside.
> 
> Big up to the emergency vets who are still working. View attachment 206427



Absolutely stunning looking cat.  Hope he heals quickly!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> Thank you. Today he's donning a green dressing and trying to overcome my barricade and get outside.



i'm impressed that he's built a pile of boxes so he can reach the door handle...


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2020)

I witnessed a quite prolonged mental session this morning. I've mentioned before Missy's propensity to steal socks from neighbours and brings them in, as if she's killed them. A few of them are scattered around the house, and this morning there was one she was flinging around like crazy. As she threw it she would bounce up into the air herself.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 14, 2020)

BassJunkie Gus is an absolute beauty.


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2020)

Now the sun's coming out, Milo's taken to snoozing under the acer tree in the garden


----------



## Epona (Apr 15, 2020)

strung out said:


> Now the sun's coming out, Milo's taken to snoozing under the acer tree in the garden
> 
> View attachment 206908



It's like one of those "can you see the cat?" puzzle images...


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 15, 2020)

Lil’ Bob when I took away the box he was sat in..


----------



## stavros (Apr 15, 2020)

I had some convenient WFH breaks today, as I made the short walk upstairs to check on Missy, as she spent I think six hours asleep on the spare room pillow non-stop. She was fine.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 15, 2020)

❤❤❤


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## pogofish (Apr 16, 2020)

She rather likes my being at home and spends as much time as possible snoozing beside me as I work!


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 16, 2020)

Surfing during lockdown


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 16, 2020)

A beanbag on a beanbag.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 16, 2020)

Look at him, he doesn't give a shit


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 16, 2020)

Rogue waiting for her second breakfast


----------



## smmudge (Apr 16, 2020)

Ok so some interesting presents recently..

One bag of balloons, look small though, like for water balloons. 

One small package in pretty pink and white stiped paper. It had a note on it that said "No judging, just enjoy. No. 18 xxx" We knocked on both no. 18s nearby but no answer, so curiosity got the better of us and we opened it. 2 homemade cookies inside (we didn't eat them though). Still feel bad about that one 😬


----------



## stavros (Apr 16, 2020)

After what I said yesterday about her spending the whole day asleep, Missy was incredibly active today. I'm not sure she settled down for a sleep of more than half an hour until well into the afternoon, and was outside for a very long time.

She's now been spooked by the clapping, and so in recuperating under the bed.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 16, 2020)

stavros said:


> After what I said yesterday about her spending the whole day asleep, Missy was incredibly active today. I'm not sure she settled down for a sleep of more than half an hour until well into the afternoon, and was outside for a very long time.
> 
> She's now been spooked by the clapping, and so in recuperating under the bed.


Yeah, Nico round the corner was freaked out by last week's clapping. And I think the weird weather changes are affecting everyone's sleeping patterns, human and cat alike. I hope Missy will feel more like herself tomorrow.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 16, 2020)

Having a flutter


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2020)

😸


----------



## UrbaneFox (Apr 16, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 206998


Pay me toll.


----------



## stavros (Apr 17, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> And I think the weird weather changes are affecting everyone's sleeping patterns, human and cat alike.



The pattern of a cat's sleeping being any time between 12am and midnight.


----------



## Epona (Apr 18, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Having a flutterView attachment 207171



I think if we ever do awards for Urban cats, she would be in the running for a "most tolerant of playing dress-up with small children" award!


----------



## Cloo (Apr 18, 2020)

Epona said:


> I think if we ever do awards for Urban cats, she would be in the running for a "most tolerant of playing dress-up with small children" award!


Or in the case of that picture 'with drunk adults'


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 18, 2020)

So Lyndon has fully settled in, with a routine of sleeping all day and going out all night. Generally comes back in around 4am and paces round the kitchen and hallway until feeding time (as evidenced by my wildlife cam )

So when he sleeps, boy, does he sleep

(Little Miss is an old lady cat, so she's allowed to sleep wherever/whenever she likes)


----------



## Numbers (Apr 18, 2020)

Dennis Long Legs


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 18, 2020)

A truce, uneasy granted, but a truce


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 18, 2020)

Aw. He got off the bed as I went to the loo and, y'know, I might have been heading downstairs to get food ... but as I wasn't, this ensued.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hourly update 
(And yes, I'm marking the weekend by being a lazy twat and reading/posting shite in/from bed)


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 18, 2020)

lamb1979 is trapped


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 18, 2020)

Being sized up


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hang on Mumbles274 your chest of drawers looks mighty similar to mine ... swedish connection perhaps?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 18, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Hang on Mumbles274 your chest of drawers looks mighty similar to mine ... swedish connection perhaps?


I think it is yes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Hourly update



bit more practice required


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 18, 2020)

Had this visitor again today.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 18, 2020)

I had a visitor last night - Its been a couple of times before to my sight.  A rather plump but good condition tortoiseshell and white cat.  This time it was sitting happily in the under the bird feeder by the dense bush where the fearless mouse comes out-of to feed as it got dark but as soon as I went out the door it took-off, straight over the fence.  It has so far been very flighty!


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2020)

A mini massacre this morning, as two birds were brought in in quick succession. They looked the same species, and thankfully both dead.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Me76 (Apr 18, 2020)

Watched the two of mine having a 3 minute fight / stand off earlier.  It was boxing, then lots of staring and tail flicking.  Bit of air boxing and then a proper cartoon, whirlwind rumble.  

Should have got the video out.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 19, 2020)

Ti & Marvin. It’s an absolute delight watching the 2 of them play together, Marvin not even 1 yet and Ti 9.


----------



## bmd (Apr 19, 2020)

One of our cat’s breath stinks. He eats dry food, so I was thinking that it should clean his teeth? He’s off to the vet tomorrow, for a check up. He loves it there, what with all the nervous dogs and being in a crate.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Our little black panther is enjoying the sun.


----------



## Reno (Apr 19, 2020)

There is a water drain which connects my balcony to the neighbour‘s. The last time Alfie peeked through it, there was a dog on the other side, going mental. For now that’s as far as he will go.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 19, 2020)

bmd said:


> One of our cat’s breath stinks. He eats dry food, so I was thinking that it should clean his teeth? He’s off to the vet tomorrow, for a check up. He loves it there, what with all the nervous dogs and being in a crate.



let him out the crate?


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 19, 2020)

Leyla is socially distancing.


----------



## stavros (Apr 19, 2020)

I knew she was sleeping on her chair behind me last night, when I suddenly heard this quite prolonged and anxious squeak. I couldn't tell if it signaled pleasure, fear or emotional pain, but it hasn't put her off sleeping.


----------



## strung out (Apr 19, 2020)

Another one of Milo under his tree


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 20, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> BassJunkie Gus is an absolute beauty.



Thank you. He's a 9 year old Maine Coon (so called because they were originally thought that have crossed with raccoons). He's a skinny 7 kilos and a lovely cuddle.

He went under the anaesthetic last week as his paw problem is more than just a cut. He may have to have some toes removed .


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 20, 2020)

Cyd enjoying a brush


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 20, 2020)

Did you want something?


----------



## pesh (Apr 21, 2020)

a mate of mines cat has been accused of stalking their neighbours dog. He didn't believe them till they sent him this...


----------



## oomfoofoo (Apr 21, 2020)

Mummy, let me help you work...


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 21, 2020)

Vivoo zedding through the rather dull online training session I'm in <3


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2020)

My day at home: spreadsheets
Her day at home: bed sheets


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 22, 2020)

Vic is resting while Lil’ Bob is looking up


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 22, 2020)

The fang!  ❤


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 22, 2020)

Ohhh it's a hard life!


----------



## Me76 (Apr 22, 2020)

I popped out in to the garden this morning which is very small and narrow.  There was a black cat in front of the shed and I said 'who are you?' and it ran off to the back of the shed and then suddenly it and six other cats leapt up onto the wall and started running their separate ways.  I wonder whether they were having a meeting to plot how to take over the world and I interrupted it?


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 22, 2020)

Lil’ Bob turning into a snail - probably after his exertions on top of the garage..


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 22, 2020)

Furloughed


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2020)

My sensei and fellow students got a bit of a surprise during our kickboxing class, as Missy jumped up on the desk and walked nonchalantly past my camera in the middle of some drills.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 22, 2020)

Betty the weather cat 
Cat interrupts weather forecast and becomes the star of the show


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2020)

Has anyone got any experience in identifying specific breeds of cats? We picked up Milo as an ex stray, so don't know anything about his history other than a rough age and a distinct lack of front teeth 

We think he might be a Bombay, although they're supposed to be fairly rare. He's got the sleek short black hair, and the black paw pads and mouth. He's also deceptively heavy for a fairly slender cat (about 7kg last time he was weighed). Now we've had him for a couple of years, he's got over most of his anxieties and his true nature appears to be coming out - friendly, curious, food orientated, extremely loud and chatty (very responsive to conversation with him), walks like a panther 

Do people think he might be a Bombay? Obviously pics:

 

 

Some of the sites I've read say that Bombays more typically have yellow eyes in the USA and green in the UK, but I dunno.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 23, 2020)

I've just posted Molly's prozinc insulin and syringes on the recycle your stuff board if anyone can use it.  No idea who has diabetic cats's here.  



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/prozinc-insulin-syringes-for-diabetic-cats.370453/


----------



## Epona (Apr 23, 2020)

strung out - most cats do not have any breed, they aren't like dogs that have been selectively bred pretty much since domestication to make them suitable for a variety of different roles so they ended up in different breeds with different shapes and sizes.  Cats became domesticated by doing the one thing they are great at - keeping pests out of granaries and homes and enjoying being stroked while they sleep during their 20 hours a day off shift   They've only really been selectively bred for less than a century - while some of those are bred from regional genepools - as in the Siamese, or various longhaired varieties that sprung up in cooler climes, the vast majority of cats are directly descended from the original wild granary mousers that kept our ancestors' food stores safe with not a lot of human intervention in their breeding.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 23, 2020)

^ Don't think Milo is a full pedigree Bombay as they tend to be a bit rounder & cobbler in body shape and I thought that pretty deep orange eyes (often described as 'new 2p coin colour') were standard as well. His weight & nature sound a lot like my old mystery-origin cat who invited himself in to live at my Ma's as a young - who was non-feral and neutered but not chipped or collared - think he might have clambered into a van and got lost, or left a home with a new dog/baby in a huff. Vet was convinced he was a moggy-oriental hybrid of some sort.  The talky nature and lanky build suggest just a good black moggy with maybe a bit of siamese or burmese in him. No matter what he's a handsome lad and you are a kind carer to take him in and let him bloom, Bombay or nay!


----------



## clicker (Apr 23, 2020)

If I lay flat they won't see me.


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> strung out - most cats do not have any breed, they aren't like dogs that have been selectively bred pretty much since domestication to make them suitable for a variety of different roles so they ended up in different breeds with different shapes and sizes.  Cats became domesticated by doing the one thing they are great at - keeping pests out of granaries and homes and enjoying being stroked while they sleep during their 20 hours a day off shift   They've only really been selectively bred for less than a century - while some of those are bred from regional genepools - as in the Siamese, or various longhaired varieties that sprung up in cooler climes, the vast majority of cats are directly descended from the original wild granary mousers that kept our ancestors' food stores safe with not a lot of human intervention in their breeding.





trabuquera said:


> ^ Don't think Milo is a full pedigree Bombay as they tend to be a bit rounder & cobbler in body shape and I thought that pretty deep orange eyes (often described as 'new 2p coin colour') were standard as well. His weight & nature sound a lot like my old mystery-origin cat who invited himself in to live at my Ma's as a young - who was non-feral and neutered but not chipped or collared - think he might have clambered into a van and got lost, or left a home with a new dog/baby in a huff. Vet was convinced he was a moggy-oriental hybrid of some sort.  The talky nature and lanky build suggest just a good black moggy with maybe a bit of siamese or burmese in him. No matter what he's a handsome lad and you are a kind carer to take him in and let him bloom, Bombay or nay!


Nice - thanks for the info both! It doesn't make any difference to how much we love him, but were just curious about what we could find out about his background


----------



## hegley (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Apr 24, 2020)

I saw an advert on telly for cat flea drops, trying to sell them as being less hassle than pills as you can just put them on the back of their necks with no fuss. Based on the monthly confrontation I have with Missy, there's no way the cat they used in the advert was real.


----------



## Epona (Apr 24, 2020)

stavros said:


> I saw an advert on telly for cat flea drops, trying to sell them as being less hassle than pills as you can just put them on the back of their necks with no fuss. Based on the monthly confrontation I have with Missy, there's no way the cat they used in the advert was real.



I have told this tale before, apologies if anyone has heard it.

The first time I used spot-on treatment on my cats, I looked at the instruction leaflet and it said "do not ingest, if you get any in your mouth rinse out immediately" - I thought to myself "who would be stupid enough to get it in their mouth?" with a  and a wry chuckle.

Grabbed Sonic, popped him on my lap, applied drop to back of neck as instructed - cat shook himself like a wet dog, and I was quickly making a dash to the bathroom to wash flea treatment off my face and out of my mouth...


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 25, 2020)

The inevitable consequence of my son leaving his drawers open all the time...


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Apr 25, 2020)

The little shit decided to attach herself to my leg as I was doing an online kickboxing class this morning. Fortunately my kb trousers are sturdy for it not to hurt, although it is somewhat of a handicap having an angry pussy gripping on for dear life.


----------



## oryx (Apr 25, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> The inevitable consequence of my son leaving his drawers open all the time...
> 
> View attachment 208875


Last night I put some clothes away in a bottom drawer. Paddy hopped in almost immediately, as if I wasn't actually putting stuff away but preparing a bed especially for him. (He got short shrift).


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 25, 2020)

Tina in a pensive mood...


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 25, 2020)

I feel ya Tina.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## petee (Apr 25, 2020)

smmudge said:


> View attachment 208969
> 
> View attachment 208970



cute cat, great pix too.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 26, 2020)

Chloe: I make this look good


----------



## stavros (Apr 26, 2020)

I think we've been nearing too-hot-for-lap territory today, but fortunately that wasn't the case for either England-Colombia 2018 or Hendry-O'Sullivan 2002. Excellent football or snooker, plus a very content cat.


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2020)

Too hot for lap territory is not a thing here, I had to push Jakey off my lap earlier because I was sweating buckets and he was all "what did I do wrong?" and I had to fend him off for 20 minutes while my legs cooled down a bit


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2020)

Mrs21 feeds a few ferals , Puisin is ex feral . Another feral awaits lunch   Of course Puisin doesn't use the cat flap, she just stares at it until we open the fucking door ffs


----------



## oryx (Apr 27, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 feeds a few ferals , Puisin is ex feral . Another feral awaits lunch   View attachment 209311Of course Puisin doesn't use the cat flap, she just stares at it until we open the fucking door ffs


 'Another feral' has the look of a cat not to be fucked with.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2020)

oryx said:


> 'Another feral' has the look of a cat not to be fucked with.


She's quite friendly tbf , although has hissed at me a few times.


----------



## Epona (Apr 27, 2020)

My poor Jakey, he's always been terrified about going in the carrier and to the vets.  Well back in Feb/March he had to go 5 times over the period of a few weeks due to bad dental problems, so there were checkups and pre-op blood tests, the actual surgery itself, and then several follow-up appointments.

He has always been a struggle to get in the carrier bless his little heart, but we did it over and over again for various appointments.

Recently he has taken to going and sitting between my computer and the sofa whenever he sees me getting ready to go out, so that he can slink under the sofa if I start to head in his direction.  Had to go to the pharmacy earlier and asked him if he was ok and could only see 2 round terrified green eyes in the darkness under the sofa - poor love.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 feeds a few ferals , Puisin is ex feral . Another feral awaits lunch



 at social distance queuing



Epona said:


> Had to go to the pharmacy earlier and asked him if he was ok and could only see 2 round terrified green eyes in the darkness under the sofa - poor love.





(((( jakey ))))


----------



## Cloo (Apr 27, 2020)

Pahs!


----------



## Epona (Apr 27, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Pahs! View attachment 209385



There is no daisy chain or tiara, you are clearly slacking... 
Glad to see that maybe the facial expression isn't caused by a variety of fancy head-wear though


----------



## Cloo (Apr 28, 2020)

Yup, that's just her slightly grumpy little mush


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2020)

A quite stunning Marathon on the spare room bed this morning, and indeed most of the afternoon too.


----------



## Epona (Apr 28, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Yup, that's just her slightly grumpy little mush



She is lovely, I do love cats that have a bit of a facial expression going on.  My Sonic always looks deadly serious and very intense in a slightly alarming stern and starey kind of way   Radar always looked like he was laughing, happy little thing that one was xx


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 29, 2020)

I tried to take a nice picture of Donut being all snuggly on my lap...


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 29, 2020)

Vivian the bean <3


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 29, 2020)

Same flex


----------



## stavros (Apr 29, 2020)

Don't ask me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 29, 2020)

Very much a work mood there stavros


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 30, 2020)

Lil’ Bob indignant at being disturbed during his cleaning regimen


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 30, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob indignant at being disturbed during his cleaning regimen
> 
> View attachment 209829


Were you doing this?


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 30, 2020)

If looks could kill...


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 30, 2020)

More Viv, fully embracing the joy of sleeping here


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 30, 2020)

neonwilderness said:


> Were you doing this?



I just drunkenly asked him what he was up to and got that look..


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 30, 2020)

Another night and Chloe getting shut eye over my thigh. As usual she got a good 30 minutes or so while I surfed the net, watched youtube vids on my phone before gently nudging her off so I could get my sleep.


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't think she's ever noticed vinyl spinning before, despite being very into her scratching:


----------



## Me76 (May 1, 2020)

I got a picture of my two dead cats done for Christmas and it's been sitting on the back of the sofa since then (I'm very lazy).  

Orson was on the back of the sofa yesterday and seemed to suddenly notice it was cats.  He was staring at it really intently and then looking at me in a really weird way and then back at the picture.


----------



## Cloo (May 1, 2020)

She is in a very rotund mood tonight


----------



## stavros (May 1, 2020)

When working from home, I quite welcome the chance to go upstairs for a break, and to check Missy's getting on alright guarding the spare room bed pillow:


----------



## May Kasahara (May 2, 2020)

Neither of mine are lap cats, particularly - Viv not at all and Donut only occasionally in the evenings - and they also never wake us up for food, which I find unbelievably polite of them. However, most mornings if one of us is still in bed, Donut likes to come up and say thank you for his breakfast once he's eaten it  He jumps up, lies on my chest with his massive paws out, looks deep into my eyes and purrs his head off. Breakfast gratitude cuddles  Of all the cats I've ever had, he's quite the courtly gentleman.


----------



## Detroit City (May 2, 2020)

Tina is embarrassed by something I did


----------



## donkyboy (May 2, 2020)

Bella looks like a superhero with a cape and logo on her chest.


----------



## donkyboy (May 2, 2020)

might try photoshopping the superman logo on her.


----------



## Detroit City (May 2, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> might try photoshopping the superman logo on her.


wouldn't it be supergirl instead?


----------



## fucthest8 (May 3, 2020)

Sunday morning is go.

Only about his 3rd time on a lap since he got here. Softly softly. 
(Miss, on the other hand, will sit on your lap most of the day if you let her/can take sitting for 6 hours at a time)


----------



## May Kasahara (May 3, 2020)

The feline smear


----------



## bmd (May 3, 2020)

It's Be More Like a Cat Day.


----------



## clicker (May 3, 2020)

George grabbing Sunday morning by the horns...


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2020)

This is an absolutely terrible quality photo, but it shows how Sonic likes to sit on me.  He needs to actively be cuddled and kind of clings on and gazes up at me...


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 3, 2020)

Bless Toby toes little cotton socks!


----------



## bmd (May 4, 2020)

Epona said:


> This is an absolutely terrible quality photo, but it shows how Sonic likes to sit on me.  He needs to actively be cuddled and kind of clings on and gazes up at me...



This is how Tat, our grey, is with my daughter. He loves to sit on her furry dressing gown. Like she's a big cat. I'll have to get a photo of them. 

He just uses me as a doorman. I'm sat closest to the double doors out into the back yard and he doesn't like going through the catflap I got for him and his sister so he stands at the door and looks up at the handle. If I take too long he looks back over his shoulder at me, "human! Huuuuman! The door is closed for me." Then I open it and he walks off with a "stupid human" air.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2020)




----------



## bmd (May 5, 2020)

Here's Tatt, being a smashing little ball of fun. That's a speaker behind him. Yes, he's pretending to be asleep. Yes that's a smirk.


----------



## oryx (May 7, 2020)

Zoe turns 15 today. Doesn't seem five minutes since she was an absolutely crazy kitten who looked like a cross between Yoda and a Tasmanian devil.

Strange having one cat whose birthday you know, and another where you don't even know how old they are. (We think Paddy's about ten, but who knows?).


----------



## oryx (May 7, 2020)

Tasmanian devil kitten c. 2005.


----------



## Reno (May 7, 2020)

Portrait of Alfie.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 7, 2020)

Synchronised sleeping.


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2020)

oryx said:


> Strange having one cat whose birthday you know, and another where you don't even know how old they are. (We think Paddy's about ten, but who knows?).



Missy's paperwork had two conflicting dates for when she was born, so all I can say is that she has turned or will turn 6 this year.

Here she is, using her valuable time productively, even if she risks making one side of whiskers wonky:



It's interesting that the only whisker that has stayed straight is her lone black one.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 7, 2020)

bmd said:


> Here's Tatt, being a smashing little ball of fun. That's a speaker behind him. Yes, he's pretending to be asleep. Yes that's a smirk.
> View attachment 210819



Don‘t forget to cook risotto!


----------



## bmd (May 8, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob indignant at being disturbed during his cleaning regimen



That looks a lot like a casual salute. But then officers never salute the lower ranks.


----------



## bmd (May 8, 2020)

Schmetterling said:


> Don‘t forget to cook risotto!



I was sat here, with my puzzled face on.


----------



## seeformiles (May 8, 2020)

bmd said:


> That looks a lot like a casual salute. But then officers never salute the lower ranks.



By the angle of the paw (side on) I suspect navy rather than army


----------



## May Kasahara (May 8, 2020)

Don't dream it, be it.


----------



## Cloo (May 8, 2020)

You'll be pleased to hear that Ez is back at the headwear on Vastra again


----------



## neonwilderness (May 8, 2020)

Cloo said:


> You'll be pleased to hear that Ez is back at the headwear on Vastra againView attachment 211416View attachment 211417


If looks could kill


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2020)

Love the 20s flapper vibe in the 2nd pic


----------



## stavros (May 8, 2020)

It might've been a day off for most of us, but a cat still has to patrol her gardens (pl):


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2020)

Cloo said:


> You'll be pleased to hear that Ez is back at the headwear on Vastra againView attachment 211416View attachment 211417


Honestly I just want to say that it seems she is worthy successor to Chimneypot (RIP and bless her little cotton socks).  You have an awesome and very tolerant little cat there


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2020)

Epona said:


> You have an awesome and very tolerant little cat there



or one that is not quite miffed enough to summon up the energy to move...


----------



## Cloo (May 9, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> or one that is not quite miffed enough to summon up the energy to move...


Yes, I think that's on the money!


----------



## Cloo (May 9, 2020)

Realised just before lunch we hadn't seen Vastra this morning, then gsv realised that she must be in the shed - indeed, when Ez went up to it, a desperate face appeared in the window    She'd wandered into there yesterday while gsv was gardening yesterday evening.


----------



## Cloo (May 9, 2020)

It's really not her day - she was just sunbathing on a pile of earth next to where gsv was attempting to dig out an old bay tree.... and she rolled into the hole by the roots.   🤣


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2020)

Justin (white, with a black face) seems to have moved from about five doors up in one direction, to five doors in the other direction. He seems to have settled well, and remembers me with affection.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 10, 2020)

Daft apeth


----------



## Callie (May 10, 2020)

Neela has a chosen spot in the garden. Good observation point plus maximum sun.


----------



## Callie (May 10, 2020)

Tiny Poo can be found languishing in her tent made from a manky old sheet used to catch windfall apples


----------



## donkyboy (May 10, 2020)

Chloe pigeon watching:


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2020)

Having spent the last four years, since she moved in, always beginning a lap session in the same position, Missy has suddenly departed from the norm. Whereas she always went first of all for the right thigh, facing away from me, she's no consistently sitting across my lap facing me. I have no idea why, although I think I prefer it.


----------



## donkyboy (May 11, 2020)

Rogue and Chloe on the two new cat beds delivered today:


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2020)

The annual trip to the vet this morning. She seems to have absolutely no problem with it, other than me shutting the cat flap a couple of hours before we leave, so she doesn't go off on one of her odysseys. She finds the vet's room fascinating.

The vet also complemented her on her colouring, although I suspect she might say that to all the animals she sees.


----------



## seeformiles (May 12, 2020)

Vic (disturbed)


----------



## fucthest8 (May 12, 2020)

A rare sighting indeed. Mitten not only sitting on me, but next to Lyndon, who she doesn't really get on with.

This is due to Mitten being the Emotional Support Cat. If you are audibly upset, she will come to comfort you. Unfortunately, what consitutes "upset" to her also includes the sound of you talking animatedly, as I was. Anyway, I'm very happy to have her on my lap. 



Also, clearer shot of just her so that you can enjoy her markings and paw positioning ♥️


----------



## waxoyl (May 12, 2020)

That’s my bench. Just grabbing some late sun.


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2020)

Mrs21 got a call from the vet , they are doing annual check ups & jabs. Usually we drive down there , I wait as parking is difficult close by , and mrs21 takes her in and stays with her. In the new normal we take her down, leave her in the carrier outside, they take her in , do their stuff and then bring her out for us to collect. Mrs21 is anxious about leaving her alone.


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 got a call from the vet , they are doing annual check ups & jabs. Usually we drive down there , I wait as parking is difficult close by , and mrs21 takes her in and stays with her. In the new normal we take her down, leave her in the carrier outside, they take her in , do their stuff and then bring her out for us to collect. Mrs21 is anxious about leaving her alone.



I was allowed to go in with Missy yesterday, having thought I'd have to leave her.


----------



## Epona (May 12, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 got a call from the vet , they are doing annual check ups & jabs. Usually we drive down there , I wait as parking is difficult close by , and mrs21 takes her in and stays with her. In the new normal we take her down, leave her in the carrier outside, they take her in , do their stuff and then bring her out for us to collect. Mrs21 is anxious about leaving her alone.



Yeah last time I had to go to the vet it was put the cat on the doorstep, ring the bell, and step back 2m.  The vet then phoned me on my mobile to do a phone consult, then the nurse brought the cat back out and put him back on the doorstep.  It was all a bit odd.  I did get to chat to the nurse from a distance and wave hi to the vet, it was actually really good to see them - I mean obviously I've been going there a while and I see the staff there more regularly than I see many of my friends, so it was good to have just that little bit of social (distanced) contact.

I worry about it too tbh, it is stressful enough for them (and by connection, me!) when we have to do a vet visit, but it was all OK.


----------



## sunnysidedown (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Calamity1971 (May 12, 2020)

Surely that can't be real !


----------



## oomfoofoo (May 13, 2020)

Pops fast asleep. A minute after I took this picture, her ears pricked up, she'd heard a voice in the kitchen.... 'Pops, do you want some treats' and she was off. Fast asleep to wide awake in a nanosecond


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2020)

I think it was about six hours straight that was spent on the spare room pillow this morning. When she eventually woke and went outside, she stood in the middle of the patio, chest out and staring into the middle distance. It was like Mel Gibson in Braveheart, but furrier.


----------



## Epona (May 13, 2020)

Jakey just sicked up a phenomenal amount - all over the top of my computer, on my feet, then he went around the other side and sicked on where I sit and on my mouse and mouse mat.  I feel as if I have been deliberately targetted tbh.  Used most of a loo roll cleaning it all up.  I hope he is ok.


----------



## Reno (May 13, 2020)

sunnysidedown said:


>



Looks a bit like the cat who resembled actor Ron Perlman.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 13, 2020)




----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2020)

Been meaning to get this done for a few years. Finally got the girls into a photo frame:


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2020)

I was the victim earlier this evening of lap-occupier falling asleep with her claws still stuck into my knee. It must be so easy to forget.


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Surely that can't be real !



it's not real. you can tell its been doctored by the blurry areas.


----------



## donkyboy (May 15, 2020)

My girls are indoor cats but for the last two weeks, have been letting them outside. I did like how Chloe walked over and plumped her big hips next to her little sister. both watching the world go by. They are only allowed to go to the end of the pathway.  often they squeeze under the fence and take a stroll on the grass. I'm always standing there supervising. they are still cautious of people and will run inside if someone walks into pathway. my only concern is sooner or later, one of them might get brave and sneak off somewhere. It's unlikely (they even hide when someone comes into the flat.) but you can never be too sure.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 15, 2020)

Not for the first time, I find myself wishing I were a cat.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 15, 2020)

Epona said:


> Jakey just sicked up a phenomenal amount - all over the top of my computer, on my feet, then he went around the other side and sicked on where I sit and on my mouse and mouse mat.  I feel as if I have been deliberately targetted tbh.  Used most of a loo roll cleaning it all up.  I hope he is ok.



I'm hoping all is well


----------



## mauvais (May 15, 2020)

We woke up this morning to find a child's hat in our kitchen.



Yeah, we don't _have _any children.

I can only assume that our cats have developed their own particularly unfair line in mugging. Either that or someone threw it in there from a collaborative Instagram video.

Prime suspect, IMO:


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm hoping all is well



There wasn't a repeat incident thank goodness, so hopefully it was just that he ate too much too fast when given his wet meal.  I think the fact it was all around where I was sitting was because he might have wanted some comfort if he had a tummy ache, which is sweet, despite the disgusting mess. 



mauvais said:


> We woke up this morning to find a child's hat in our kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 212750
> 
> ...



Can you be 100% certain that he didn't eat a baby?


----------



## mauvais (May 15, 2020)

I would err on the side of 'definitely did', to be honest.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 16, 2020)

mauvais that face definitely says "so I ate a baby. What of it?"


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 16, 2020)

I like my new bed, but I still like the couch as well.


----------



## stavros (May 16, 2020)

One of the all time classic cuddles last night, with dreaming taking a new dimension. She's the full length of my thighs, with her chin nestled between my knees. I can't see much of her head, but I can feel one of her paws flailing about, during what must've been an action-packed dream.


----------



## Epona (May 17, 2020)

Little Sonic being cuddly


----------



## Epona (May 17, 2020)

Snoozing on the 'puter


----------



## Epona (May 17, 2020)

Slightly blurry photo of what the everloving fuck???...

(He is grooming himself btw.  Or something is spawning and he is about to enter a new stage of his life cycle, not sure which)


----------



## Epona (May 17, 2020)

Jakey and Sonic


----------



## bmd (May 17, 2020)

Here's Tatt wondering where, for the love of God, the tuna is? He has to take a tablet so he gets tuna. So does his sister but she doesn't know it's because of him. 

So he was very nice to me this morning when I got up. Human! Oh human, I have missed you. You can stroke me. That's enough. Where's the tuna? 

Here, he is sulking as he has to wait for a bit.


----------



## stavros (May 17, 2020)

bmd said:


> Here's Tatt wondering where, for the love of God, the tuna is?



Whilst cats aren't necessarily atheists, they certainly don't believe in a higher being.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 17, 2020)

stavros said:


> Whilst cats aren't necessarily atheists, they certainly don't believe in a higher being.



there is some debate about this


----------



## marty21 (May 17, 2020)

The vet visit was fine , the nurse said Puisin was a very good girl 😎

Here she is shortly afterwards,  she loves chilling on the m&s throw.


----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2020)

Chloe chill'n. It's a hard life, being a cat:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 17, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe chill'n. It's a hard life, being a cat:


----------



## Epona (May 17, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe chill'n. It's a hard life, being a cat:



In that last photo, Chloe looks as if she is in danger of being trampolined...


----------



## Reno (May 17, 2020)

Since my hair has grown I use more hair product and Alfie is obsessed with it. When I sit on the sofa he'll often will sit on the back and then start chewing my hair with wild abandon


Puddy_Tat said:


> there is some debate about this


----------



## davesgcr (May 17, 2020)

"Tiger" had a good evening last night and brought in one fieldmouse and a baby grey rat.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 17, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe chill'n. It's a hard life, being a cat:



A: Ma Woman Harbl
B: Whatchadoing?
C: You’re stoopid

😊


----------



## William of Walworth (May 17, 2020)

Cats!!! 
Of any nature at all!!!!     

We want/demand some laid-back felines back in the house .........    .....
Our previous four but now dead cats we miss so much!  ,,, they were so old and ill 

*New*!! cats in our house are *So* happening *well before* the end of this coronayear though .... plans exist!!


----------



## Signal 11 (May 18, 2020)

Was just looking out at the birds and this one popped up over the fence.


----------



## oryx (May 18, 2020)

Signal 11 said:


> Was just looking out at the birds and this one popped up over the fence.
> 
> View attachment 213283


Even for a cat that is a blood-curdlingly determined murderous look.


----------



## quiet guy (May 18, 2020)

Signal 11 said:


> Was just looking out at the birds and this one popped up over the fence.
> 
> View attachment 213283


They're my birds. Keep your hands off, human


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2020)

The fear and fury of the monthly flea drops caused Missy to leg it outside straight after they were administered. Such was her speed that I think she jumped through the cat flap without touching the rim.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 18, 2020)

This little fella likes cream of vegetable soup. My girlfriend was having some today and he jumped on the arm our sofa and started drinking it. So cute.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2020)

Don't let him have it regularly, onion, garlic and other related veg (entire family, leeks, chives etc) can cause haemolytic anaemia in cats 









						A pungent poisoning: Onion toxicosis in a cat
					

Cats are more sensitive to the toxic properties of onions than other species are. Find out what you should do if an exposed cat is presented to your clinic.



					www.dvm360.com


----------



## May Kasahara (May 19, 2020)

Bone bloody idle


----------



## waxoyl (May 19, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Cats!!!
> Of any nature at all!!!!
> 
> We want/demand some laid-back felines back in the house .........    .....
> ...


   need pictures of new cats. please..


----------



## waxoyl (May 19, 2020)

Bed all day , lazy bugger


----------



## William of Walworth (May 19, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> need pictures of new cats. please..



You'll have to wait a while ..... we're unlikely to have any until late Summer or even until Autumn, most likely 

But we're keen to restore cats to our lives well before Xmas!


----------



## little_legs (May 20, 2020)




----------



## stavros (May 20, 2020)

In weather like this, you have to feel bit sorry for those furrier than us.


----------



## Epona (May 20, 2020)

It is absolutely ruddy boiling in here right now and I cannot keep the cats off my legs - they are actually getting damp because I am sweating all over them  🤮 yet they don't want to sit anywhere else.


----------



## stavros (May 20, 2020)

Epona said:


> It is absolutely ruddy boiling in here right now and I cannot keep the cats off my legs - they are actually getting damp because I am sweating all over them  🤮 yet they don't want to sit anywhere else.



Ah you see, earlier Missy considered my lap, but realised it was more sensible to just walk over me towards the cooler windowsill. It doesn't stroke her mind you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 20, 2020)

is petting other peoples' cats permitted in the lockdown?  

kitteh next door is being socially distant at the moment, kitteh from flat downstairs is still demanding all the pettings...


----------



## Aladdin (May 20, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Surely that can't be real !




I thought the same.


----------



## Epona (May 20, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is petting other peoples' cats permitted in the lockdown?
> 
> kitteh next door is being socially distant at the moment, kitteh from flat downstairs is still demanding all the pettings...



No, they could have the virus on their fur if their humans have it (not joking, there have been news articles about it, including advice right at the beginning of lockdown that people should ideally keep their cats indoors for the duration)


----------



## Aladdin (May 20, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> This little fella likes cream of vegetable soup. My girlfriend was having some today and he jumped on the arm our sofa and started drinking it. So cute.



Very cute. 

He is the image of editor 's  Ziggy when he was a kitten.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 20, 2020)

Epona said:


> No, they could have the virus on their fur if their humans have it (not joking, there have been news articles about it, including advice right at the beginning of lockdown that people should ideally keep their cats indoors for the duration)



i think most cats who are used to going out would wreck the place if they got kept inside...


----------



## Epona (May 20, 2020)

I should say I think it's a bit bonkers and that advice probably went too far - I would suggest don't pick up a cat on the street and lick it, if you do pet it wash your hands afterwards and before touching food or your face - so really the usual hygiene advice about handling animals is perfectly sufficient

...(and you're probably more likely to pick up the 'Rona from handling stuff in the supermarket that a billion other people have handled and not washing your hands after!  Also it has never been the case that they can catch it and pass it on to someone else, the slight concern was about their fur as a surface that multiple people may have handled or an infected person may have coughed on or kissed iyswim)


----------



## donkyboy (May 20, 2020)

Bella: to pass you must answer a riddle...


----------



## Epona (May 20, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Bella: to pass you must answer a riddle...


STOP! Who would cross the Stairs of Death must answer me these questions three, ere the upper floor he see


----------



## May Kasahara (May 21, 2020)

In today's bone idle news...


----------



## clicker (May 21, 2020)

We're not planning on doing much today...


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

Patch Cat


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2020)

"You've got to do work?! Ha ha!"


----------



## donkyboy (May 23, 2020)

Rogue having a very long nap in the laundry basket:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2020)

Birds.... Birds are chirping!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2020)

He's behind me isn't he?!


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2020)

We had a strange interlude last night, as I was sat watching TV. Missy comes storming in through the cat flap, with what I think was a bird in her mouth. She charges into the lounge, does a lap of the TV stand, at speed, and then heads straight back out the cat flap. I've no idea whether the bird was alive or not, and have found no evidence outside one way or the other.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2020)

blep


----------



## Cloo (May 24, 2020)

Vastra's been in a funny, clingy mood this morning. Hanging out next to me while I did my yoga (and doing a zoom across my mat at one point) and scratching at the bathroom door while gsv was in the bath. Now hanging out under the sink in our en-suite, where she's never hung out before.


----------



## seeformiles (May 24, 2020)

Coronavirus - what Coronavirus? Lil’ Bob is quite happy with things as they are


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2020)

When they sleep with a lazy back leg like that, you know they're truly relaxed   the smug bastards   

Viv's choice of reading matter today:


----------



## donkyboy (May 24, 2020)

the girls grabbing the new toy:


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2020)

I wish I had a camera at times when I wake up and Missy's on the bedroom window sill. I really want to capture her in mid-air as she jumps down to the bed for a cuddle.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 24, 2020)

happy 13th birthday, maru


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

Sonic loves his cuddles



(I took this a couple of hours ago, it is one of my favourite photos of him so far - it isn't that great in terms of the quality, but this is the way I see him a lot, just sprawled on me and purring with my arm around him, no flash so he is still looking up at me and the camera when I take the photo, still enough so that it isn't too blurry even with the low light level - very soft lighting and he looks lovely and relaxed)


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

(He has squeezed his eyes shut in this one cos the flash was on - forgot to adjust it, my fault - normally he just gazes up at me  )


----------



## fucthest8 (May 25, 2020)

Like I said, he really sleeps.




One year anniversary of losing Rollo is tomorrow. Still miss him, pretty much every day, just the most affectionate cat ever. Trying to focus on the fact that it meant we could give the ginger ninja/Mr Lumpy*/Lyndon a home. 

* so many scabs. He and The Big Black And White Cat are still fighting over territory. TBBAWC is fucking huge and pretty aggressive. My neighbour once saw it in a tree, stalking a pigeon along a branch.


----------



## Detroit City (May 25, 2020)

Tina relaxing after a nice meal...


----------



## Cloo (May 25, 2020)

The odd couple


----------



## High Voltage (May 25, 2020)

Casper in the sun


FiFi in the shade


----------



## stavros (May 25, 2020)

It's a bank holiday, so you should take the chance to rest:


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2020)

It's a hard life hating them meeces to pieces .


----------



## Cloo (May 26, 2020)

Hairs by the plug hole again...


----------



## May Kasahara (May 26, 2020)

Viv's really going for it this morning.


----------



## Reno (May 26, 2020)

I bought one of these Ikea arm chairs with a foot rest. Surprisingly comfortable......until the foot rest became a cat rest.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 26, 2020)

Their doll's bed is apparently often similarly repurposed 









						Japanese Cat Owners Turn IKEA Doll Beds Into Adorable Cat Beds
					

Some clever Japanese cat owners have re-purposed a simple but popular doll bed from IKEA, turning it into an adorable bed for their cats and other pets. The $20 Duktig is officially a toy bed for children's dolls, but it also seems to have become IKEA's first foray into the pet furniture market.




					www.boredpanda.com


----------



## quiet guy (May 26, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Their doll's bed is apparently often similarly repurposed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the triple bunk bed combo.


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2020)

I started working just before 8 this morning, safe in the knowledge that the spare room pillow was being ably guarded.

Just after 3pm (3pm!) she sauntered into the lounge where I was working. I'm very confident she spent the intervening seven hours productively.


----------



## donkyboy (May 27, 2020)

all Bella is missing is sunglasses for this pose. Chloe acting as her bodyguard making sure fans dont get too close.


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2020)

I was in a Teams meeting earlier, and intermittently turned around to check out the evolving view, including twitching paws:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2020)

kitteh who lives downstairs has decided she's a plant today


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2020)

in other news, canterbury cathedral are doing a lot of stuff online during the lockdown - the resident kittehs are fairly keen to get involved

Canterbury Cathedral (sound off if you don't want the religion bit)


----------



## waxoyl (May 28, 2020)

Sunbathing in the Chimenea ,


----------



## seeformiles (May 28, 2020)

Lil’ Bob modelling our Ikea wardrobe:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 28, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> kitteh who lives downstairs has decided she's a plant today



she has decided to be a kitteh again today and demanded all the pettings (no photo today - she sulks if i stop petting her to take a photo)


----------



## felixthecat (May 28, 2020)

Sylvia has been grounded today after bringing a squawking, flapping blackbird into the kitchen.

I was not impressed. Bad kitty.

She's been ultra cute to make up for it ever since though, manipulative madam that she is🤦


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2020)

We had one of the all-time great wake-up cuddles this morning. The alarm woke me, rather than her, and she just sprawled herself along my chest, giving it a thorough pummeling with her claws and snout whilst purring extremely loudly.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 29, 2020)

Nest box above, so all I see these days is my cats chins.
They can't get to it as I moved it up higher .


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 29, 2020)

Nightly meeting at the feeding rock for the colony cats. Only black face showed tonight .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 30, 2020)

Currently feeling smug as he's shystered us into giving him two breakfasts!


----------



## Reno (May 30, 2020)

Alfie runs a tight ship when it comes to his sleeping schedule. This is where he can be found every day between 11am and 2pm.


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2020)

I had a phone meet-up with my family today, and they didn't seem anywhere near sufficiently impressed with Missy chilling on the windowsill. They have dogs, so I can understand their ignorance.


----------



## petee (May 30, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Nest box above, so all I see these days is my cats chins.
> They can't get to it as I moved it up higher .
> View attachment 215308



lovely photo


----------



## ginger_syn (May 31, 2020)

Cyd chilling in the kitchen


----------



## Callie (May 31, 2020)

one sheet: purrs plenty


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2020)

I've got a pussycat who currently looks like she's doing an individual pursuit in the 90s, albeit whilst very asleep:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sleepy, hairy , Milly paws.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 1, 2020)

Cyds reaction to her new comfy cushion

And when i put the not comfy pad back


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2020)

I think someone else dared to walk along our garden fence at some point last night, when I was woken by some screeching. My memory's not great, as I was half asleep, but I think I saw them running away whilst Missy sat on the windowsill, tail volume puffed out to 11 in anger.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 3, 2020)

Orson has started sleeping like superman.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 3, 2020)

Had to check Viv wasn't actually dead this morning.


----------



## waxoyl (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## waxoyl (Jun 3, 2020)

Sleeping all day,


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Sleeping all day,



Yes, likewise in my house. Apart, that is, from a brief interlude where she went out to decapitate a bird and play with the remains.

She's now asleep again.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 3, 2020)

Amazon box put to side to throw away, will now have to be kept...


----------



## Epona (Jun 3, 2020)

What's that thing in the bottom right of the 2nd pic?  It looks like a weaponised juicer or something...

Doesn't help that the cat looks alarmed


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 3, 2020)

Epona said:


> What's that thing in the bottom right of the 2nd pic?  It looks like a weaponised juicer or something...
> 
> Doesn't help that the cat looks alarmed





			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Catit-43153W-Senses-Wellness-Centre/dp/B00D3NI4EU/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=cat+massager&qid=1591220175&sr=8-7
		


Purchased this week. good reviews but my girls show ZERO interest in it. Will donate it to a rescue centre sometime.


----------



## Epona (Jun 3, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Catit-43153W-Senses-Wellness-Centre/dp/B00D3NI4EU/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=cat+massager&qid=1591220175&sr=8-7
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased this week. good reviews but my girls show ZERO interest in it. Will donate it to a rescue centre sometime.


Oh wow  Know that feeling, either they don't want to know or they break it.  Radar was a master at breaking stuff.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Purchased this week. good reviews but my girls show ZERO interest in it. Will donate it to a rescue centre sometime.



but the box it came in is great

😺


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 3, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> but the box it came in is great
> 
> 😺



nah. the box bella is in came with a scratch lounge which arrived today.


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## donkyboy (Jun 6, 2020)

Looks like Bella might have hurt her tendons. she occasionally limps for a few seconds then is fine. took her to the vet who prescribed metacam to give her up to Sunday. if she does not improve, have to take her back. I'm guessing they will recommend x-ray. if so, will have to contact the insurance company and see if they will cover this cost


----------



## campanula (Jun 6, 2020)

Um, not really a cat person but thought I would post and hope this little tale resonates with catlovers on Urban.  Today, we took delivery of a 9 week old kitten for D-i_L. This has been a secret and nerve-wracking undertaking for weeks because my offspring rent a house with a 'No Pet' policy. However, because of childhood leukemia, brain tumour, and recent thyroid cancer, R, my D-i-L and son will never be able to have a child of their own...yet both of them are totally in need of a furry creature to love (my son's ant keeping has not really fulfilled much need for R). And since they are each paying well over half of their income on rent (with a whole raft of conditions), it seems entirely reasonable to break this rule..although R is a compliant and very honest person. Because she has been on the vulnerable list, she has been shielding inside for weeks, with only an occasional encounter with a family of watervoles on their solitary daily walk.
Anyway, my son has been in on this from the off, but it was a nervous man who had to present his partner with a fait accompli. I have been anxiously waiting for the outraged phone calls or text message...which finally arrived. A simple 'she is happy' with a smiley face! I guess she has found her inner rebel when confronted with a 9 week old little tabby. No doubt pics to follow.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 6, 2020)

Little Marvin is 1 today, he’s being spoiled


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm sure this middle-distance shot will be on the posters for Missy's eventual biopic when it hits the cinemas:


----------



## campanula (Jun 7, 2020)

Ah, if I had any worries that the new kitten was going to be parceled off somewhere (probably our house) - all dispelled. Rachel spent the night downstairs, keeping the new kitten company (his name is Kai). Evidently, the landlord's rules have been binned.


----------



## izz (Jun 7, 2020)

campanula said:


> Ah, if I had any worries that the new kitten was going to be parceled off somewhere (probably our house) - all dispelled. Rachel spent the night downstairs, keeping the new kitten company (his name is Kai). Evidently, the landlord's rules have been binned.


There is a requirement for photographic evidence. #sternlook


----------



## campanula (Jun 7, 2020)

Sigh izz...my tiny techie brain can only cope with the simplest tasks...I fear no pic will be forthcoming until I have persuaded one of the offspring to rescue a pic from  obscure areas of my (crap) PC which I generally find only after a blizzard of mad banging on the keyboard...(a million monkeys...)  Possibly by Wednesday (I have to go and get my strimmer back and  can manage uploading shit from my camera).


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Jun 8, 2020)

A cat's ability to sleep in close proximity to a stereo speaker pumping out any kind of music is something to behold.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 9, 2020)

Leyla is very ill. She took a turn for the worse over the weekend. We will be taking her to the vet on Thursday for her final appointment. Feeling very odd at the moment. This never gets easy, even though it's the right decision.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh fishfinger I am sorry  It's an awful thing to go through. Much love to you and Leyla.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 9, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Oh fishfinger I am sorry  It's an awful thing to go through. Much love to you and Leyla.


Thanks.


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Leyla is very ill. She took a turn for the worse over the weekend. We will be taking her to the vet on Thursday for her final appointment. Feeling very odd at the moment. This never gets easy, even though it's the right decision.


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2020)

Christmas present impression.

It isn’t like she doesn’t have a whole garden to lay in...


----------



## Epona (Jun 9, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Leyla is very ill. She took a turn for the worse over the weekend. We will be taking her to the vet on Thursday for her final appointment. Feeling very odd at the moment. This never gets easy, even though it's the right decision.



Oh no, so sorry to hear this   Awful thing to have to go through, even if it is the kindest thing for Leyla.  Love to you and yours


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 9, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Leyla is very ill. She took a turn for the worse over the weekend. We will be taking her to the vet on Thursday for her final appointment. Feeling very odd at the moment. This never gets easy, even though it's the right decision.


what a terrible thing....but rest assured that she will be with you always


----------



## Cloo (Jun 9, 2020)

fishfinger

Here's a leggy girl and a lumpy cat


----------



## campanula (Jun 9, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Leyla is very ill. She took a turn for the worse over the weekend. We will be taking her to the vet on Thursday for her final appointment. Feeling very odd at the moment. This never gets easy, even though it's the right decisio


 So sorry, Fishfinger. It is our last loving duty to our animals. As we have shared their life, we try to hold them close in death. Condolences.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2020)

(( fishfinger ))

This is Nico and Hugo, my neighbour's two cats. Nico's on the windowsill, Hugo on the doormat.


----------



## waxoyl (Jun 9, 2020)

get well soon leila,     fishfinger. X


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2020)

So sorry to hear that fishfinger  x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2020)

(((( leyla and fishfinger ))))


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 10, 2020)

A380 said:


> View attachment 216834
> 
> Christmas present impression.
> 
> It isn’t like she doesn’t have a whole garden to lay in...



She's such a pretty cat.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2020)

Presenting Kim Kat-dashian:


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 11, 2020)

Chilled Toby toes.


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't think it challenged her record for length, but this morning's bed Marathon did have me wondering occasionally if she was OK.


----------



## Manter (Jun 11, 2020)

After two and a half years, yeti is still learning how to be a pet. She will now come and sit on me if idiot cat has just moved, but seems confused about what the sitting is for, and fidgets constantly. Daft girl. But she will now settle properly next to me, and purrs absentmindedly to let me know she’s happy.... funny how she’s still changing.


----------



## Manter (Jun 11, 2020)

Idiot cat meanwhile is still just beautiful and stupid


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bought a 30 quid CCTV jobby from Lidl tonight, and Red was the first to investigate (it has audio)


----------



## smmudge (Jun 12, 2020)

Dylan next to me while I'm working, reminding me of the better things I could be doing 😒


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 12, 2020)

I love him <3


----------



## izz (Jun 12, 2020)

Right then, oh friends of felines, Fifi has been diagnosed diabetic (no she isn't a porker). I've injected her a couple of times now and think we have a good chance of doing alright at it. Does anyone know when a hypo is most likely, is it reasonably soon after injection ? Or is there no specific time ?

e2a I have tried googling but can't seem to find the right search phrase. I am a bit tired.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 12, 2020)

Rogue on top of the fence


----------



## stavros (Jun 12, 2020)

Every day for a cat is different, we all know that. They like to vary things. Yet both yesterday morning and today my company downstairs was shunned for the comfort of the spare room pillow.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 13, 2020)

Convenience


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Convenience
> 
> View attachment 217400


I thought that was two cats! Excellent paint job


----------



## izz (Jun 13, 2020)

izz said:


> Right then, oh friends of felines, Fifi has been diagnosed diabetic (no she isn't a porker). I've injected her a couple of times now and think we have a good chance of doing alright at it. Does anyone know when a hypo is most likely, is it reasonably soon after injection ? Or is there no specific time ?
> 
> e2a I have tried googling but can't seem to find the right search phrase. I am a bit tired.


For anyone who may need to know in the future, the most likely time the cat will hypo is three to six hours after injection. Vet didn't really mind being woken at 23:13. Sorry Vet Rachel but thank you very much 😊


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 13, 2020)

Tina heard the mouse and is going in for the kill...


----------



## Motown_ben (Jun 13, 2020)

floyd


----------



## stavros (Jun 13, 2020)

Channeling her inner Whitney Houston:


----------



## Callie (Jun 13, 2020)

Motown_ben said:


> View attachment 217575 floyd


Comfy!


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 13, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Convenience
> 
> View attachment 217400



Six feet.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 14, 2020)

Lil’ Bob likes butter (& looking moody 😼)


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2020)

You know you're loved when a cat takes residence on your lap in this heat.


----------



## Epona (Jun 14, 2020)

stavros said:


> You know you're loved when a cat takes residence on your lap in this heat.



Aye, my lap is in almost constant occupation - sit here sweating with furry blankets and aching legs, sometimes both of them at the same time, can't be comfortable for them in this heat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Epona (Jun 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


>




Does anyone remember that scene in V (the original series) where Diana eats the guinea pig?


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2020)

She never straightens it out once she's up there:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## donkyboy (Jun 16, 2020)

Rogue in what i call the crying sleep position


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 17, 2020)

stavros said:


> She never straightens it out once she's up there:
> 
> View attachment 217824



That would drive my husband mad


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 17, 2020)

Cyd inspecting my work.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 17, 2020)

Effie on the scrounge.






She is the blackest faced cat I've ever seen, even her lips are black.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 18, 2020)

Four o'clock in the fucking morning this bumface woke me up   (fighting with his sister).


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 18, 2020)

The pisstaking continues


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> The pisstaking continues
> 
> View attachment 218232



An emo cat!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 18, 2020)

LOOK AT HIS FACE


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> LOOK AT HIS FACE
> 
> View attachment 218241


Little cutie pie!


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2020)

It must be hard work getting up at 4am to wake you, it's worn him out the poor love


----------



## hegley (Jun 18, 2020)

It's been a hard day's catting chez Hegley's.


----------



## stavros (Jun 18, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> The pisstaking continues
> 
> View attachment 218232



Continued page 94...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 18, 2020)

hegley said:


> It's been a hard day's catting chez Hegley's.
> 
> View attachment 218252


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 18, 2020)

Leg tangle.


----------



## waxoyl (Jun 18, 2020)

Been in bed all day.


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Been in bed all day.View attachment 218327



Same here, albeit with a brief interlude to pop downstairs to help me work.


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2020)

It's good when you don't have to clear up the debris, as all she's left is a couple of feathers.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 20, 2020)

stavros said:


> Same here, albeit with a brief interlude to pop downstairs to help me work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 218444



same here


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 20, 2020)

stavros said:


> It's good when you don't have to clear up the debris, as all she's left is a couple of feathers.


Funnily enough, Effie has left a few feathers in the top hall, no corpse. The wee madam must have eaten it.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 20, 2020)

While I was struggling to sleep last night; Chloe was in dream land at the bottom of the bed. How does one even fall asleep in such a pose..?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 20, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Been in bed all day.View attachment 218327



Your moggie is very like a departed one of ours.


----------



## waxoyl (Jun 20, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Your moggie is very like a departed one of ours.


 lovely pic .  Stan's getting on now old .had a visit to the vets yesterday. big lump behind his ear. got some gel to rub in.beta fuse .its gone down a little bit.
just hope he's ok.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 20, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> lovely pic .  Stan's getting on now old .had a visit to the vets yesterday. big lump behind his ear. got some gel to rub in.beta fuse .its gone down a little bit.
> just hope he's ok.



His name was Bobo. He belonged to our neighbours, but moved in with us. He was very photogenic.

Fingers crossed your moggie is OK.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## petee (Jun 21, 2020)

🖕

_Women are less likely to 'swipe right' for men whose profile picture shows them cuddling a moggy - saying it makes them appear 'less masculine' and 'less dateable'_

says the Daily Male


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2020)

petee said:


> 🖕
> 
> _Women are less likely to 'swipe right' for men whose profile picture shows them cuddling a moggy - saying it makes them appear 'less masculine' and 'less dateable'_
> 
> says the Daily Male



They don't have pussies at the DM, just cunts.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 21, 2020)

Vic and Bob out today


----------



## Reno (Jun 21, 2020)

petee said:


> 🖕
> 
> _Women are less likely to 'swipe right' for men whose profile picture shows them cuddling a moggy - saying it makes them appear 'less masculine' and 'less dateable'_
> 
> says the Daily Male


I remember a dating show on British tv where it came up several times that when women were asked what would be a turnoff in a man, the answer was if they owned a cat. I've only come across this in the UK. I live in a building in Berlin where nearly all the single men who live there, own cats. They are working class labourers and probably would consider themselves as very masculine. One neighbour on the ground floor is a scary looking biker in his 60s, covered in tattoos. His fluffy cat always sits in the window.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 21, 2020)

Our cats are due their annual vaccinations and they desperately need some flea stuff.  We don't have a car though and I don't fancy the chances of getting an Uber with the cats the way it is at the moment.  May have to just chance booking an appointment t and hope Uber aren't as negative as I think they may be.


----------



## oryx (Jun 21, 2020)

Reno said:


> I remember a dating show on British tv where it came up several times that when women were asked what would be a turnoff in a man, the answer was if they owned a cat. I've only come across this in the UK. I live in a building in Berlin where nearly all the single men who live there, own cats. They are working class labourers and probably would consider themselves as very masculine. One neighbour on the ground floor is a scary looking biker in his 60s, covered in tattoos. His fluffy cat always sits in the window.


Me and my partner met at work and bonded initially over cat ownership.

A deep and enthusiastic love of cats is a massive 'yes' from me where blokes are concerned!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 21, 2020)

Anyone have problems with their cats suddenly showing hostility to each other? How did you resolve it?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 22, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Anyone have problems with their cats suddenly showing hostility to each other? How did you resolve it?


Feliway plugs ins. Or if I've ran out, I shout 'handbags ', and they all skulk off.


----------



## Epona (Jun 22, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Anyone have problems with their cats suddenly showing hostility to each other? How did you resolve it?



I haven't, but a common cause of this is something alarming happening unrelated to the cats resulting in misdirected aggression - so a car backfires outside and cat 1 is alarmed and lashes out at the nearest thing which is cat 2 and some trust between them is destroyed.

I would suggest googling "feline redirected aggression", there is a ton of useful help out there for this sort of thing.  If your cats are insured then some policies will provide for a behavioural consultation if the problem is not easily resolved.

I would suggest initially to separate them overnight and reintroduce them slowly when you can supervise, see how it goes.

EDIT: Should also add VET is most important, cats will be hostile to one who is ill - they can hide ailments very well and it could be that they have detected some problem and are trying to drive off the unwell cat OR the aggressor feels ill and is finding the presence of others stressful - so a health check for all is paramount.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 22, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Anyone have problems with their cats suddenly showing hostility to each other? How did you resolve it?



Another vote for feliway. Also standing up for the cat being oppressed and letting the oppressor know this isn’t on . This is easier said than done I know, but once the feliway dials the aggression down a few notches then it’s easier to reward good behaviour and promote harmony. A few months ago Lil Bob was being a complete shit to his brother Vic to the point where he didn’t want to come into the house. We got the feliway and made it clear to Bob that any aggression towards his brother would result in him being banished into the garden. Today they still wind each other up but there is more equality and we often come down in the morning to find them sleeping on adjacent bean bags. No need for feliway either.  Good luck


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 22, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Another vote for feliway. Also standing up for the cat being oppressed and letting the oppressor know this isn’t on . This is easier said than done I know, but once the feliway dials the aggression down a few notches then it’s easier to reward good behaviour and promote harmony. A few months ago Lil Bob was being a complete shit to his brother Vic to the point where he didn’t want to come into the house. We got the feliway and made it clear to Bob that any aggression towards his brother would result in him being banished into the garden. Today they still wind each other up but there is more equality and we often come down in the morning to find them sleeping on adjacent bean bags. No need for feliway either.  Good luck



I ordered Feliway on amazon prime. will be here tomorrow. One for the living room and one for the bedroom. That covers the areas they roam most.
Also got a packet of nutracalm today from the vet. 






						Nutracalm – Stress relief for dogs, cats & horses - Nutravet
					

Nutracalm calming supplements provide stress relief for dogs, cats & horses. As calming tablets they aid stress relief for separation anxiety




					www.nutravet.co.uk
				




the pills are large. getting this inside Rogue will be a challenge as she totally opposed to taking any medication in her mouth. Sprinkling on food mostly doesn't work as the girls smell/taste something wrong with the food and usually walk away 

But we will see how this all goes.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 22, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> I ordered Feliway on amazon prime. will be here tomorrow. One for the living room and one for the bedroom. That covers the areas they roam most.
> Also got a packet of nutracalm today from the vet.
> 
> 
> ...



This makes things easier 🙂


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 22, 2020)

i've given up trying to give the pill. it was a struggle pinning rogue down. then chloe, who is usually easy to give med to wasn't having it either.  stupid pills are little too big. gave it in chloe's cat treat. she didn't fall for it. then mixed it in their food. they didn't fall for that, either and walked away 

will try the feliway. alternatively, might have to take chloe for general check up. and if necessary, place her in a cattery for 10 days for separation purpose. a bit of period away from Rogue, will probably do it, I reckon.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 22, 2020)

think I found a better solution. mixed it with water and used the metacam syringe to administer it. much easier than trying to get Chloe to down the pill or put it on her food


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 22, 2020)

Look at my circus trick, daddy:


----------



## stavros (Jun 22, 2020)

My lap was invaded halfway through a Teams meeting today.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 23, 2020)

I Love my cats but the bastards are eating birds, butterflies and bumble bees


----------



## Numbers (Jun 23, 2020)

stavros said:


> My lap was invaded halfway through a Teams meeting today.


I had to drop out of one and lock my laptop cos...


----------



## Epona (Jun 23, 2020)

Our vet is back doing more routine stuff now (still a drop off at the door and wait outside situation) which means I can finally get Sonic's claws trimmed - he needs them done frequently and very short due to his arthritis and I find it difficult to do because of mine LOL - I have just about been keeping on top of preventing them from cutting into his paw pads on the front but they need doing properly and I have scratches all over my legs from his back claws.

So he's booked in for Friday afternoon, looks like I'll have to get the bus up there but it does need doing.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 23, 2020)

oryx said:


> Me and my partner met at work and bonded initially over cat ownership.
> 
> A deep and enthusiastic love of cats is a massive 'yes' from me where blokes are concerned!


I'm asexual and not interested in dating or relationships, but if I was, them NOT liking cats would be the dealbreaker. Anyone I went out with would have to like cats, or at least not dislike them.


----------



## stavros (Jun 23, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm asexual and not interested in dating or relationships, but if I was, them NOT liking cats would be the dealbreaker. Anyone I went out with would have to like cats, or at least not dislike them.



Do they get a pass if they're allergic, or would you want proof that they are?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 23, 2020)

stavros said:


> Do they get a pass if they're allergic, or would you want proof that they are?



Nah, I wouldn't ask for proof. If you say you're allergic, I believe you, but we're not going to be a good fit. I'd choose the cat over the boyfriend/date/whatever every time.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 23, 2020)

bella's x-ray today cost just over £400


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2020)

Cat, god it's too hot I'll lie opposite the window on cool lino.
Dog, pant pant, I'll lie on the warm carpet .


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 24, 2020)

Well glad to report the insurance company accepted my claim and will be paying me £378 for the x-ray. Phew.

Epona when took jakey to the vet, did you ever think to get a second opinion about surgery from another vet? Bella has been recommended for knee surgery and former work colleague said to me to take her to another vet and get second opinion. she informs she doesn't trust many vets as they only want money.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 24, 2020)

Convenience part 2


----------



## Epona (Jun 25, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Well glad to report the insurance company accepted my claim and will be paying me £378 for the x-ray. Phew.
> 
> Epona when took jakey to the vet, did you ever think to get a second opinion about surgery from another vet? Bella has been recommended for knee surgery and former work colleague said to me to take her to another vet and get second opinion. she informs she doesn't trust many vets as they only want money.



It's OK to get a second opinion, your current vet won't mind.  I didn't with Jakey's latest dental thing because I could see he was in distress with dental pain and the best option at his age was to have the lot out, but yeah for some things I would.  A vet once made a mistake with him I think that resulted in him having unnecessary surgery and all the risks that involves and the recovery afterwards - I am not 100% certain but I am around something like 80% certain that it was a mistake and getting a second opinion for that might have prevented trauma and risk and expense.

(Vet said he had a lump that might be cancer, we went ahead and had it surgically removed and he ended up with a lot of stitches but we think what they removed was his xyphoid process - the little nub of cartilage at the base of the sternum - it was dislocated since he was a kitten due to him having CPR at birth, and we think the vet mistook that for a tumour - post op biopsy said it was cartilage and the dislocated bit that was harmless was gone after the surgery which makes me think we put our little love through that for no good reason which upsets me still, the risk of surgery and 3 weeks on painkillers and wearing an inflatable collar while he healed - NOT our current vet btw.  But YES absolutely if you are in any doubt get a second opinion).


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 25, 2020)

Why does she love this corner so much


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 25, 2020)

Update!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2020)

Mr. Kippers disapproves of the heat (he disapproves off everything tbf)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 25, 2020)

Haha QueenOfGoths I missed my chance to get a brilliant snap of Donut earlier - lying under the table, head on his paws, looking really unhappy. It's not the weather for a fluffy black cat tbf.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't know why I've never posted here given that we talk about the cat as much as we talk about the children. This is our Minou, we got him from the Albert in Brixton nearly 15 years ago. His new spot is on the furry rug under the bench.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 25, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> I don't know why I've never posted here given that we talk about the cat as much as we talk about the children. This is our Minou, we got him from the Albert in Brixton nearly 15 years ago. His new spot is on the furry rug under the bench.
> 
> View attachment 219396



What beautiful eyes!


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 25, 2020)

A proper no-mouth black cat Red Cat. I love him, he's gorgeous


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 25, 2020)

He has hyperthyroidism and has just had to have his medication upped. Vet was surprised by how much levels had risen, so he's on a higher dose but can't go up further. I keep hoping it's because occasionally he doesn't eat his pill (we find it the next day) but I don't think he does that 2-3 x weekly. I guess we'll see what happens with the higher dose.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 25, 2020)

I wanted to read my book.  Looks like I'll piss about on the Internet instead.


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2020)

You've got to admire the animal who, despite the heat and despite being unbelievably furry, can still knuckle down to get their requisite 23 hours a day of sleeping in.


----------



## oryx (Jun 26, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers disapproves of the heat (he disapproves off everything tbf)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 26, 2020)

The ridiculousness continues. Ripe for a photoshop challenge, this one.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 26, 2020)

Peak excitement of the day here  as a passing rain shower briefly awoke her from her slumber.


----------



## stavros (Jun 26, 2020)

I had to do a lap eviction earlier, because, whilst she was purring nicely, I think it was too hot for both of us.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 26, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> The ridiculousness continues. Ripe for a photoshop challenge, this one.





			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/im-bored-photoshop-my-stupid-cat-onto-things.355686/#lg=attachment121217&slide=0


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 26, 2020)

counting my lucky everythings atm - a couple of weeks back we had a vets visit for ?ear mites? or some other form of ear-botheration he was scratching the daylights out of. full recovery with a round of antibiotics 

for an uninsured potential massive liability he's been very easy on us so far, a good healer  _jinxes everything_


----------



## stavros (Jun 26, 2020)

"Bloody sun keeps moving!"


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2020)

Sonic's trip to the vet today was uneventful, his claws are now really fucking short and I don't have to worry about them for the next couple of months, well worth £6.  He is sulking a bit but that could also be due to the heat tbh, it's boiling in here.  Bus journey was a bit urgh though - too many people, not enough wearing face masks.


----------



## stavros (Jun 27, 2020)

The cooler weather was very welcome, as we had a great and lengthy cuddle during the football earlier.


----------



## Epona (Jun 28, 2020)

stavros said:


> The cooler weather was very welcome, as we had a great and lengthy cuddle during the football earlier.



Yes same here, was becatted by both felines for several hours without overheating, we all really enjoyed it.  I did eventually have to decant them to the cat bed because my legs were aching, but at least I wasn't drenched in sweat


----------



## Epona (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm dead chuffed, it's like Sonic having his claws properly trimmed right back has made him really happy and he's able to run around better, I am so glad I could get it done at the vet.  Jakey doesn't have this issue and doesn't need his claws trimming much at all, and when he does need a little bit taken off the ends of his claws he lets me do it without much fuss.  It's only a problem for Sonic because of his arthritis, but it's quite a big problem for him.  He's currently really happy and lively, like he's a little bit younger


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 28, 2020)

Wrong thread, sorry. Must remember to not post before my morning coffee!


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2020)

Orson been out all day and not come in for lunch.  This is unlike him.  

Getting worried as he came home on Friday with sticky stuff on the side of him.  When he was little he went missing for 3 days and when he came home he had sticky stuff on him in the same place.  

I think he has a place he goes that at this time in the summer means he gets stuck there.  No idea what it could be.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2020)

I told Ozzie to go out and find her brother.  I don't think she's left the house.


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2020)

Epona said:


> Yes same here, was becatted by both felines for several hours without overheating, we all really enjoyed it.



How do the logistics of lap cohabitation work? Do they take a thigh each, or is there a front and a back row?


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2020)

Me76 said:


> Orson been out all day and not come in for lunch.  This is unlike him.
> 
> Getting worried as he came home on Friday with sticky stuff on the side of him.  When he was little he went missing for 3 days and when he came home he had sticky stuff on him in the same place.
> 
> I think he has a place he goes that at this time in the summer means he gets stuck there.  No idea what it could be.


He's home.  And not sticky.  So basically he was just being a wanker.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 29, 2020)

Uhm,Vastra, really?!  She sat like this for quite a while


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2020)

We had an ankle attack session earlier, as often happens when I go into the bedroom to get changed. You can see in her eyes that she's in proper psycho mode, and when I eventually manage the one-handed pick-up I can feel her heart beating at 900bpm.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 29, 2020)

Chloe pose and yawn:


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 29, 2020)

Chloe trying to takeover from Leo the lion at MGM


----------



## oryx (Jun 29, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe pose and yawn:



What's that, donkyboy - is it a thing they walk through to groom themselves?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe pose and yawn:





quiet guy said:


> Chloe trying to takeover from Leo the lion at MGM


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 29, 2020)

oryx said:


> What's that, donkyboy - is it a thing they walk through to groom themselves?



yep.  mostly used scratch their whiskers-though they don't use it much anymore. it was used frequently a few months ago.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 29, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 220152



you're good with photoshop


----------



## Little Piranha (Jun 29, 2020)

They were supposed to be making the bed...


----------



## A380 (Jun 30, 2020)

So, now the weather’s changed the furry ingrates are happy to be inside.


----------



## KatyF (Jun 30, 2020)

Quick question, my friends friends cat died and she's gifted me her left over thyroid meds which are exactly the same as the ones i give Delilah. Am I ok to use them or is it like with human prescribed meds and we shouldn't share?


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 30, 2020)

KatyF said:


> Quick question, my friends friends cat died and she's gifted me her left over thyroid meds which are exactly the same as the ones i give Delilah. Am I ok to use them or is it like with human prescribed meds and we shouldn't share?


you should be ok as long as they are the EXACT same ones, if there is any doubt don't do it


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 30, 2020)

A380 said:


> View attachment 220250
> 
> So, now the weather’s changed the furry ingrates are happy to be inside.


awww...


----------



## stavros (Jun 30, 2020)

There was a brief interlude in a work Teams meeting earlier, as a tail went across my camera shot. I explained that I was busy and plonked her on the seat next door, which she seemed to accept.


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2020)

Jakey snoozing on the chair

He's a big old silly soft cat (Ori Shorthair) that is really cuddly and really clumsy and a bit daft.  Love him so much, he's adorable.


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2020)

And this is Sonic, he closed his eyes cos of the flash going off.  He is a blue Ori Shorthair and Jakey above is a lilac.  (Both terms refer to being genetically dilute fur color which means their hair shafts only have dots of pigment like polka dots, blue is the dilute mutation of black fur, and lilac is the dilute mutation of chocolate/brown fur - they are both essentially grey though, Jakey is pinkish grey and Sonic is bluish grey)


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2020)

Sonic was the one in the litter who did not have great conformation for an Ori - his face is a bit short, he was the one who wouldn't win any show prizes.  However I first met him when he was 6 weeks old and he immediately scaled mt. Epona and settled down to go to sleep in my arms and I knew that having shown that immediate trust in me that he would be my best friend for however long we had together.  He's also really well socialised and a complete sweetheart.  He's nearly 14 now and still adores me  and I hope we have some more years together


----------



## izz (Jul 1, 2020)

KatyF said:


> Quick question, my friends friends cat died and she's gifted me her left over thyroid meds which are exactly the same as the ones i give Delilah. Am I ok to use them or is it like with human prescribed meds and we shouldn't share?


If you find they are different you could ask your local cat shelter if they could use them.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 1, 2020)

izz said:


> If you find they are different you could ask your local cat shelter if they could use them.


I did that with my late dogs meds/bedding etc.
Came back with a dog


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 1, 2020)

Bella's first trip in the buggy:


----------



## izz (Jul 1, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> I did that with my late dogs meds/bedding etc.
> Came back with a dog


Bargain !


----------



## pesh (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## pesh (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2020)

Reno


----------



## stavros (Jul 2, 2020)

Epona said:


> Jakey snoozing on the chair



The chair or _his_ chair? You see, I haven't sat on this one since the day Missy moved in:


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## waxoyl (Jul 2, 2020)

lock down haircut needed.


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2020)

stavros said:


> The chair or _his_ chair? You see, I haven't sat on this one since the day Missy moved in:
> 
> View attachment 220625



LOL it is actually my chair, Jakey goes there to sulk when I overheat and turf him off my lap.  *I* am his actual chair


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 3, 2020)

After Bella damaging her leg -I am pretty sure she got hurt jumping down from the storage cupboard- I purchased a kids gym jump cushion from Germany. Cost me £164. Chloe spends most time up there out of the three. She doesn't like jumping down and waits near the edge for me to bring her down. This should soften the impact of jumping onto a tilled floor. Now she doesn't wait for me and comes down on her own.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 3, 2020)

Chillin'


----------



## smmudge (Jul 3, 2020)

Oops there's been a lot of cat sick tonight! And I bet he'll still be begging for his dinner later!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 3, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> I purchased a kids gym jump cushion from Germany.




😺


----------



## Cloo (Jul 4, 2020)

Was relieved to see cat OK this morning as last night I saw her cuddling up (as she sometimes does with flowers) to some flowers mum in law had bought, and realised they might be ones that are poisonous to cats, checked online and they are  She didn't seem to eat any and they hadn't opened much but I was a bit worried some pollen might have gone  on her and she might lick it off. Obviously, I swiftly moved them somewhere out of the way and high up. But she's fine this morning anyway, so that means she couldn't have ingested any.


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Jul 4, 2020)

2017 - Sweet kitty, Doofus kitty’s aunt, or cousin, or homie, or crew, or kindred spirit, or total fucking stranger shit idk but they do be lookin similar though. 

Sweet kitty was the greatest cat I’ve ever befriended; and Doofus is a fucking retard. But he tries. Unless he doesn’t (I really don’t think he tries)


----------



## stavros (Jul 4, 2020)

The thud 3.5kg of cat can make when dismounting the bedroom windowsill is quite surprising.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 4, 2020)

Prince Shafi


----------



## Cloo (Jul 4, 2020)

Lovely tuxedo markings!

Our little tux has just run in very wet.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2020)

The watering can on the balcony is a source of mystery and endless fascination for Alfie.


----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2020)

I got back from my bike ride this morning and met one of next door's cats out the back gate. She's quite timid, despite being built like a shipping container, and is very appreciative of a tummy tickle.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 5, 2020)

Bella lasted about 10 minutes before I had to take this off. If you put clothing on her, she freezes and wont move.  when she started walking, she was struggling and ended up rolling over on her back. Chloe wasn't happy and had her eyes fixed on her.


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2020)

donkyboy - when Jakey had a load of stitches in his abdomen that he would have been daft enough to try to unzip himself, we tried a cone, we tried a body suit like that and both caused him distress.  What worked for him was an inflatable collar, might be worth a go.  He accepted that a lot easier - they are a little bulky, but don't restrict peripheral vision like a cone (which for cats can be alarming).


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 5, 2020)

Epona said:


> donkyboy - when Jakey had a load of stitches in his abdomen that he would have been daft enough to try to unzip himself, we tried a cone, we tried a body suit like that and both caused him distress.  What worked for him was an inflatable collar, might be worth a go.  He accepted that a lot easier - they are a little bulky, but don't restrict peripheral vision like a cone (which for cats can be alarming).



I got inflatable cones. 2 sizes. Haven't taken them out of the packet yet.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2020)

kitty who hangs out in the car park at work (we think they have hoomans and a house not far away) has promoted me from 'run and hide' status to 'ignore and walk past' which i suppose counts as progress...


----------



## T & P (Jul 7, 2020)

Has anyone here ever engaged the services of a cat behaviourist, like that bloke from My Cat From Hell off the telly? Our cat has gone from never having required a litter tray to not just becoming an indoor-pooing cat, but to often not bother using the tray at all and curling one out on the floor routinely.

Now, he's old and for the last year or two has suffered from irritable bowels, pretty much like human IBS. But whereas our vet has told us a cat will simply shit where they stand if their tummy is feeling a bit off, ours has reached the stage where he will take a shit even not having any tummy issues. Indeed, I've picked up many solid turds that are definitely not loose or could be associated with an episode of diarrhoea. He also often walks from the front room at a leisurely pace to the back room where the tray is, only to shit in the vicinity of the tray rather than in it, so he's not getting caught short. In addition he still goes outdoors, and sometimes he will shit on the floor and right afterwards go out to the garden for a stroll.

The vet has offered advice about keeping the tray as clean as possible and to put out a second tray, but he will still use them only some of the time. I think he's also taking revenge poos if he doesn't get his way for such trivial matters as having to wait until 9 am to get fed instead of me getting out of bed at 6 am to feed him.

So at this point I am at wits' end. I took him to the vet yesterday and he's in good general health otherwise, so other than genuine runny tummy episodes, which can't be helped, I am hoping there is a British answer to Jason Galaxy who can visit us and tell us if there is something in our home set-up or habits that's putting him off using the tray or behaving like a dick.


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2020)

Met Office eat your heart out - I know it's raining outside because I've just had wet fur brush my unclothed shins.


----------



## Epona (Jul 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> Has anyone here ever engaged the services of a cat behaviourist, like that bloke from My Cat From Hell off the telly? Our cat has gone from never having required a litter tray to not just becoming an indoor-pooing cat, but to often not bother using the tray at all and curling one out on the floor routinely.
> 
> Now, he's old and for the last year or two has suffered from irritable bowels, pretty much like human IBS. But whereas our vet has told us a cat will simply shit where they stand if their tummy is feeling a bit off, ours has reached the stage where he will take a shit even not having any tummy issues. Indeed, I've picked up many solid turds that are definitely not loose or could be associated with an episode of diarrhoea. He also often walks from the front room at a leisurely pace to the back room where the tray is, only to shit in the vicinity of the tray rather than in it, so he's not getting caught short. In addition he still goes outdoors, and sometimes he will shit on the floor and right afterwards go out to the garden for a stroll.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised your vet wouldn't offer you a referral to a behaviourist, ours would if it were appropriate!  You don't need to get anyone famous or on telly, there are plenty of feline behaviourists out there (the UK equivalent would I guess be Vicky Halls, but she is just the famous one that writes books, not the only one!)  If the cat is insured and behavioural consultations are covered (not all policies will, Pet Plan does on some of theirs) you could ask them for a list of approved feline behaviourists, the insurance will probably require a referral from your vet but you can then approach the vet with the name of the behaviourist you want to consult and they can provide a referral letter if required from an insurance perspective.

Also google provided me with this advice from Battersea:





						How to find a good cat behaviourist
					

A cat behaviourist (often called a Cat Behaviour Counsellor or Consultant) is a professional person who helps owners to resolve or understand any kind of behaviour in their cats that is worrying them or they find difficult to handle. Some UK cat behaviourists are also vets and tend to be called...




					www.battersea.org.uk
				




Good on you for trying to sort it this way rather than giving up on your cat - I wish you all the best!


----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 7, 2020)

Our last cat started using our bed as a litter tray despite being able to go outside and having a clean actual litter tray. He only ever went on our bed, nowhere else in the house. In the end we changed from clumping to non-clumping litter and it sorted it. Think it was a dirty protest.


----------



## T & P (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks to both. He's a lovely & chilled out cat and he'd never done this before in 16 years so I know it's not a question of having an unhinged personality. So we should be able to crack this up. Not insured anymore but happy to pay for at least a few sessions.

Epona  I know people who've given up or even put down a pet for minor ailments that caused no real discomfort or pain to the animal but were unpleasant or inconvenient to their owners, but I would never do that if the animal is otherwise happy, and not in pain or distress. I couldn't live with myself.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 7, 2020)

^ After checking out the vet,  changing the kind of litter, and/or adding extra trays in new places, are the usual first interventions before you call in the behaviourists ... though it's always worth considering if the old guy is facing new stresses (invading cats in 'his' outside territory if he's getting a bit too doddery to chase them off?) as the rogue pooping may be responding to something that nothing's to do with his home base humans.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 7, 2020)

changing litter type might be worth a try - and did vet look at kitty's paws?  have heard of cats developing this problem because the litter is uncomfortable on their paws


----------



## KatyF (Jul 7, 2020)

Since working from home, this is Delilah's favourite place to sleep


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 7, 2020)

KatyF said:


> Since working from home, this is Delilah's favourite place to sleep



sorry, i was having computer issues, my furwall was stopping me getting online...


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2020)

KatyF said:


> Since working from home, this is Delilah's favourite place to sleep
> View attachment 221315



Do you use a mouse?

I bumped into one of our furry neighbours near my front door today. She's always overjoyed to see me, and does a lot of rubbing and loud purring. She also salivates when she's happy, which I remember something my childhood cat did as she got older. As is my wont to dub the cats that I meet, this neighbour is now Officer Dribble.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 8, 2020)

T & P said:


> Has anyone here ever engaged the services of a cat behaviourist, like that bloke from My Cat From Hell off the telly? Our cat has gone from never having required a litter tray to not just becoming an indoor-pooing cat, but to often not bother using the tray at all and curling one out on the floor routinely.
> 
> Now, he's old and for the last year or two has suffered from irritable bowels, pretty much like human IBS. But whereas our vet has told us a cat will simply shit where they stand if their tummy is feeling a bit off, ours has reached the stage where he will take a shit even not having any tummy issues. Indeed, I've picked up many solid turds that are definitely not loose or could be associated with an episode of diarrhoea. He also often walks from the front room at a leisurely pace to the back room where the tray is, only to shit in the vicinity of the tray rather than in it, so he's not getting caught short. In addition he still goes outdoors, and sometimes he will shit on the floor and right afterwards go out to the garden for a stroll.
> 
> ...



is the litter tray out in the open within your view? my cat bella was pooing under the bed, outside the tray and the living room a while back. i then moved the litter tray from within the eye sight to behind the bathroom door where I couldn't see it and she couldn't see me. it worked. bella is the only one of my three that isn't that keen on me making eye contact with her when she is using the tray.


----------



## T & P (Jul 8, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> changing litter type might be worth a try - and did vet look at kitty's paws?  have heard of cats developing this problem because the litter is uncomfortable on their paws


 Cheers. I have two different types in the two trays. And he uses both, but if only when freshly changed and if every last nugget of the last shit taken has been removed.

He’s basically become very stubborn and demanding, like a very elderly relative who no longer gives a shit


----------



## T & P (Jul 8, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> is the litter tray out in the open within your view? my cat bella was pooing under the bed, outside the tray and the living room a while back. i then moved the litter tray from within the eye sight to behind the bathroom door where I couldn't see it and she couldn't see me. it worked. bella is the only one of my three that isn't that keen on me making eye contact with her when she is using the tray.


Not sure that’s an issue, and the position seems to make no difference. In any case when he shits on the floor he often does it bang in the middle of the room, and sometimes in the living room right in front of us. Yet he’s as friendly and cosy with us as ever at other times, so it’s not as if he suddenly hates our bones.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2020)

Obviously shattered from waking me up at fuck knows what hour by dancing loudly on my shoulder, Missy then proceeded to spend the next six hours fast asleep on that very bed. Now that's cattitude.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 9, 2020)

the squirrel is on the tree, roguey


----------



## komodo (Jul 9, 2020)

Topcat


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 10, 2020)

Well, it would appear that our alarm cat has been set to go off at 4:20

Nice


----------



## Numbers (Jul 10, 2020)

Hola from our old boy Ti


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Hola from our old boy Ti
> 
> View attachment 221690


What a little cutie pie!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 10, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What a little cutie pie!


He’s just turned 9


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2020)

Numbers said:


> He’s just turned 9


Awww! Some cats do stay kittenlike.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 10, 2020)

We have less flattering photos of him


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 10, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> the squirrel is on the tree, roguey


Who's stalking who?


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 11, 2020)

Choloe doesn't want to join the dark side:






But is a...erm..little on the plump side to be bothered about undertaking Jedi training


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 11, 2020)

Stan, getting the tea towel treatment.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 11, 2020)

Sad news








						RSPCA warns four London animal hospitals could close | ITV News
					

The RSPCA has warned it could be forced to close down 4 animal hospitals in and around the capital  following a huge drop in donations.  They say the pandemic means they're facing a £24 million pound black hole in their finance.  | ITV News London




					www.itv.com


----------



## stavros (Jul 11, 2020)

Patrolling my neighbour's roof and garden:


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 12, 2020)

Another hectic morning at _Chéz Völtagé_


----------



## stavros (Jul 12, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Another hectic morning at _Chéz Völtagé_
> 
> View attachment 221919



You see my housemate would never go to sleep like that, as it would leave her so open for tickling of the forbidden area.


----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2020)

It certainly wasn't cold today, so you have to ask yourself, why?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 13, 2020)

stavros said:


> It certainly wasn't cold today, so you have to ask yourself, why?
> 
> View attachment 222161


I have days like that


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2020)

Another hard day at the coal face (well this was taken yesterday but today is pretty much indistinguishable tbf  )


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 13, 2020)

stavros said:


> It certainly wasn't cold today, so you have to ask yourself, why?





Calamity1971 said:


> I have days like that



hiding from the monday?


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 13, 2020)

the camera is on me? let me get into a pose. Okay, you can take the pic now:


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2020)

If you're a cat make sure you keep watch on the fence between two of your gardens:


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2020)

Guilty as charged:









						Cat knows you're whoring it out on social media
					

A CAT has confirmed that it knows you’re taking photos of its innate charm for validation on social media.




					www.thedailymash.co.uk


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 15, 2020)

Currently have a spooky situation here with the cats. Vic (fearless killer) has been sat in the doorway of the front room staring at dead space in the dining room in what seems to be terror and is shaking like a leaf. He did this for about 10 mins, resisting all attempts to get him to move before running under the couch and has resuming his staring with eyes like black holes like he’s on a bad trip or something. His brother Bob has appeared from upstairs and is watching Vic with a puzzled expression. This is different to the usual “staring intently into space but otherwise calm” thing most cats do due to the fear element. Anyone witnessed similar behaviour? This is very odd 😼😾


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 15, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Currently have a spooky situation here with the cats. Vic (fearless killer) has been sat in the doorway of the front room staring at dead space in the dining room in what seems to be terror and is shaking like a leaf. He did this for about 10 mins, resisting all attempts to get him to move before running under the couch and has resuming his staring with eyes like black holes like he’s on a bad trip or something. His brother Bob has appeared from upstairs and is watching Vic with a puzzled expression. This is different to the usual “staring intently into space but otherwise calm” thing most cats do due to the fear element. Anyone witnessed similar behaviour? This is very odd 😼😾
> 
> View attachment 222400


Have you moved any furniture in the other room. Or added something that's not usually there?
Mine do that, but it normally only takes a few minutes before they investigate tentatively. 
Has he been out just before ? Maybe something has spooked him outside.
((Vic))


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 15, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Currently have a spooky situation here with the cats. Vic (fearless killer) has been sat in the doorway of the front room staring at dead space in the dining room in what seems to be terror and is shaking like a leaf. He did this for about 10 mins, resisting all attempts to get him to move before running under the couch and has resuming his staring with eyes like black holes like he’s on a bad trip or something. His brother Bob has appeared from upstairs and is watching Vic with a puzzled expression. This is different to the usual “staring intently into space but otherwise calm” thing most cats do due to the fear element. Anyone witnessed similar behaviour? This is very odd 😼😾
> 
> View attachment 222400


I have always been convinced that cats can see things that we can't.


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2020)

More likely than seeing ghosties, Vic has probably been hearing something that you can't  hear and is trying to locate it. Cats can hear things we can't, but apart from good night vision, their eye sight isn't that great.


----------



## oryx (Jul 15, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have always been convinced that cats can see things that we can't.


I may have told this story before on here but I remember when I was alone in my old house which I shared with two people, who had five cats between them.

The cats all sat close together near the top of the stairs, very alert and watching something I couldn't see. I remember looking for insects or even flecks of dust etc. floating in the air... nothing.

It was very odd.

You guys will accuse me of being into woo and stuff   , but my housemate's mum, whenever she came to stay, always said the top of the stairs had an odd feeling to it. Never noticed that myself, though. The two are probably completely unconnected.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 15, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have always been convinced that cats can see things that we can't.



They can see a bit in ultraviolet and they’re very sensitive to sound so that’s probably true. My old man believed that they could see the dead and, given the amount of people and cats that have lived and died in this house since the 1920s, there’d likely be plenty of potential spirit candidates. However, on a more earthly plane, I reckon he may be having the equivalent of feline sleepwalking or epilepsy of some sort. I say this as Mrs SFM has seen him doing some odd things recently like sitting up with his eyes closed (having previously been asleep) and being unresponsive to touch. More evidence to support this line of thinking is that when Vic’s brother came down he didn’t immediately attack him (as is his wont) but just stared at him instead - leading me to think he knew something wasn’t normal. Vic eventually snapped out of this state about an hour ago and Bob chased him outside so business as usual but something to keep an eye on I think. 🙂
(Thank you for your contributions peeps 🙂)


----------



## izz (Jul 15, 2020)

seeformiles, possibly a visit to the vet, or calling them and describing what you've seen ?


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 15, 2020)

izz said:


> seeformiles, possibly a visit to the vet, or calling them and describing what you've seen ?



We’re definitely going to keep an eye on things and see if these episodes become more frequent. He’s currently curled up on all my reading matter next to me so content for now 🙂


----------



## stavros (Jul 15, 2020)

oryx said:


> my housemate's mum, whenever she came to stay, always said the top of the stairs had an odd feline to it.



Corrected for you.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 15, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> We’re definitely going to keep an eye on things and see if these episodes become more frequent. He’s currently curled up on all my reading matter next to me so content for now 🙂
> View attachment 222452



i am intrigued by your reading material.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 15, 2020)

Schmetterling said:


> i am intrigued by your reading material.



I’m glad someone takes an interest 🙂. Well, since you’ve asked, there’s:

A copy of Viz
The Sunday Times TV Guide
Some H&S bumf for the job I’m starting
A copy of “The Joke Shop” by CJ Enwright
My notebook
The sheet sticking out between the cat and the book is our scores for Popmaster this morning


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2020)

As I came from the shops this afternoon I went round the back to collect the bins. On my way back in I was greeted by next door's two, who both roll over and let me stroke. They were just too far apart for me to achieve the holy grail of tickling a tummy with each hand.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 16, 2020)

Chloe always looking not very pleased in photos:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 17, 2020)

As soon as I unpack the shopping, Red's in checking the receipt for cat treats . 

Milly just before getting a swipe


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> As soon as I unpack the shopping, Red's in checking the receipt for cat treats .
> View attachment 222599
> Milly just before getting a swipe
> View attachment 222600



Chloe is the same. When I come into the flat with shopping bag or my backpack, she goes out the door then makes a swift turn back into the flat once she has seen the bags. It's then onto the sofa and head into the bag looking for treats.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 18, 2020)

Dennis Brown and his ever so lovely peepers chilling in the Meadowy Woodland area of our terraced house garden in deepest Newham.


----------



## stavros (Jul 18, 2020)

Hot weather at least means the cubby hole I spent £25 on all those years ago gets occasionally used:


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

Chloe and Bella pigeon stalking


----------



## Me76 (Jul 18, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Dennis Brown and his ever so lovely peepers chilling in the Meadowy Woodland area of our terraced house garden in deepest Newham.
> 
> View attachment 222780


His eyes are properly amazing.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 18, 2020)

Our cats are on less food again after being at the vets for their annual check up and they've still put on weight.  They are only 4 but are of a sturdy moggie breed and the vet is very clear that, yes they are heavier than a lot of other cats (5 and 5.5 kilos) but because they are of that heavier stock, they are more prone to diabetes.  

They are not coping well.  Lots of whinging which we are doing our best to ignore.  I'm very lucky that the OH does the morning feed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## izz (Jul 19, 2020)

Me76 said:


> Our cats are on less food again after being at the vets for their annual check up and they've still put on weight.  They are only 4 but are of a sturdy moggie breed and the vet is very clear that, yes they are heavier than a lot of other cats (5 and 5.5 kilos) but because they are of that heavier stock, they are more prone to diabetes.
> 
> They are not coping well.  Lots of whinging which we are doing our best to ignore.  I'm very lucky that the OH does the morning feed.


Wet food or kibble ? We feed ours diet kibble else they'd be total porkers 😊


----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2020)

Balcony Alfie.


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 19, 2020)

Back to sleeping in the garden. He doesn’t like been woken.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 20, 2020)

Vastra currently bobbing and staring at her reflection in the side door.


----------



## Signal 11 (Jul 21, 2020)

Another visitor...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 21, 2020)

His Ollieness earlier.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 21, 2020)

Rogue enjoying the view


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2020)

Missy and next door's two have a weird relationship. Obviously our garden is off limits to them, including the dividing wall, and they know this. She's allowed in their garden, and doesn't cause too many problems.

However, out the back is more of a grey area. This was proved this evening as I was taking the bins out. Missy followed me out and saw one of the neighbours sitting too close to our back gate for her liking. They stared at one another for a bit before Missy crept towards her and then suddenly exploded to throw a punch, accompanied by a hiss.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 22, 2020)

Rogue: the life of a celebrity cat. fans seeking pics and autographs


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2020)

I didn't think Amish people had cameras


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2020)

The new water squirter -- Casper/Clive backer upper has arrived today

We've had a new (6 months ago) tom cat arrive on the scene - he's the spitting image of Clive (apart from his collar) and he's quite "feisty" regarding his dealings with our two boys - if only they'd get their shit organised and beat the shit out of him together my life would be a lot easier - but that's far too easy


----------



## Hollis (Jul 23, 2020)

Current problems with my cat - a couple weeks ago the cat flap went wrong....  He ended up having an emergency op for urinary track blockage - possibly caused by stress, or possibly just conincidence.    

I've now got a new cat flap fitted - but he's not using it.  Dunno if there is still some pain from the op, or something else going on... So, anyone had experience of their cat suddenly not using the cat flap?


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2020)

Hollis said:


> Current problems with my cat - a couple weeks ago the cat flap went wrong....  He ended up having an emergency op for urinary track blockage - possibly caused by stress, or possibly just conincidence.
> 
> I've now got a new cat flap fitted - but he's not using it.  Dunno if there is still some pain from the op, or something else going on... So, anyone had experience of their cat suddenly not using the cat flap?


Mine simply couldn't figure out what it was or how it worked. Your's may be similarly flummoxed by the change (cats dislike and can't conceive of change). Whenever he showed an interest in going out, I ended up gently pushing Alfie through the cat flap till he figured it out.


----------



## hegley (Jul 23, 2020)

Hollis said:


> Current problems with my cat - a couple weeks ago the cat flap went wrong....  He ended up having an emergency op for urinary track blockage - possibly caused by stress, or possibly just conincidence.
> 
> I've now got a new cat flap fitted - but he's not using it.  Dunno if there is still some pain from the op, or something else going on... So, anyone had experience of their cat suddenly not using the cat flap?


Is it a different cat flap to your previous one? We had a similar issue with a cat that had previously been happy to go in out, but changed the cat flap to a microchipped one when we moved because we were getting lots of strange cats in the house. One of our cats took to the new one really quickly, but the other one wouldn't use it for ages - think he was put off by the sound - had quite a loud click when it recognised a chip. Changed the cat flap again to one with a duller click, and he eventually got used to it. We still had to prop it open for a few days and gradually lower it until he was happy pushing through when it was completely closed.


----------



## hegley (Jul 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> Mine simply couldn't figure out what it was or how it worked.


Cats: not always as bright as we give them credit for. 😺


----------



## Hollis (Jul 23, 2020)

Yeah - the microchip flap is exactly the same as the old one!   I dunno whether he's lost confidence in it because it didn't work for a couple days.  He's pushing the door with his paws, but then not going through.  Or alternatively sticking his head right up next to it, and not going through..


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 23, 2020)

Bella quick to claim the running shoe box


----------



## Hollis (Jul 23, 2020)

First unassisted entrance through the cat flap this evening... albeit with lots of coaxing from the inside..


----------



## Epona (Jul 23, 2020)

Hollis said:


> First unassisted entrance through the cat flap this evening... albeit with lots of coaxing from the inside..



The old one would have had his scent all over it as he'd been brushing up to it for a while and he could probably detect that from half a mile away and use it as a homing beacon.  The new one probably smells of plastic and factory and therefore it is a different thing, not just a new version of the old thing, and with that comes uncertainty and potential danger.

I reckon about 70%+ of cat uncertainty about new things is "it doesn't smell right".

What might help is if he has some cat bedding that he sleeps on, wipe the door and sides of the new cat flap with that bedding.  It will smell of him eventually even if you have to physically post him through it for the time being, but wiping it with his bedding (or wipe his face with a facecloth and wipe that on the cat door) will help speed the process.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 24, 2020)

Likes to sit in the bath make her creaky meow noises at us first thing in the morning


----------



## Epona (Jul 24, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Likes to sit in the bath make her creaky meow noises at us first thing in the morning
> 
> View attachment 223439


Great acoustics


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2020)

Making friends with a feral cat at work. He’s called Rona. No petting allowed yet, but I’m playing the long game.


----------



## Little Piranha (Jul 24, 2020)

Sitting like people.


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2020)

I watched the rugby WC quarter final from 2003 earlier, between England and Wales. There was a beautiful synthesis when my lap became occupied just as Mike Catt came off the bench.

ETA that it was the quarter final, rather than the semi.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 25, 2020)

Hmm... what is this Cat Mint of which you meow.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 25, 2020)

The always lovely Dennis Brown


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 25, 2020)

Dennis Brown has two hypnotic Eyes of Sauron! Handsome handsome creature.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2020)

Too big for his box


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 25, 2020)

Went to the vets for her annual health check today. Because she persists in being an indignant arse when out of the house, the vet has said I should administer 100mg gabapentin to her prior to every future consultation. 

Anyway I need to take her back next month to have her teeth cleaned, a 9am to 4pm appointment with strictly no breakfast. She will not be happy.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 25, 2020)

Lil’ Bob lounging in the garden:


----------



## Numbers (Jul 25, 2020)

To finish the set.  Marvellous Marvin being attentive to the sound of the rain.


----------



## starfish (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Jul 25, 2020)

starfish said:


> View attachment 223670



Gorgeous Torty and White cat! We had a lovely puss like this for 17 years - Miss Buttons 😸. An unforgettable girl


----------



## Epona (Jul 25, 2020)

Loving all the "high white" cats - cow cats and tortie & whites.

Bob and Marvin both remind me of my much missed Radar ❤


----------



## pennimania (Jul 25, 2020)

Sad news.

My bat rat monkey cat, Cavendish, became ill about 10 days ago with an intestinal blockage. She had an op, and I've been to  the vet 6 times in 9 days. 

Unfortunately she did not pull round (even refusing Dreamies  )and the vet was worried that her colon would rupture, so we made the terrible decision to put her to sleep.

I am heartbroken - she was a diva, the sprite of the house and the gentlest, funniest little creature you can imagine.
The other cats are miserable too - Pesan, the other seal point kept a vigil outside the summer house where we were keeping her until we'd dug a big enough hole. He kept standing on his hind legs to look through the windows.

I keep thinking about her silky chocolate ears and I start crying again.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 25, 2020)

Elder daughter has renamed the cat



Swagman 100


----------



## Epona (Jul 25, 2020)

pennimania - so sorry for your loss, what a terrible and unexpected thing to happen.  Thinking of you xx 😢


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 25, 2020)

So sorry to hear this pennimania 
Hugs to you x


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 25, 2020)

rest in purrs, cavendish

((((pennimania and kitties))))


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 26, 2020)

Came out this morning to find floydie-cat lolling about snoozily on the fence.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 26, 2020)

Very sorry pennimania 🙁 x


----------



## Numbers (Jul 26, 2020)

pennimania said:


> Sad news.
> 
> My bat rat monkey cat, Cavendish, became ill about 10 days ago with an intestinal blockage. She had an op, and I've been to  the vet 6 times in 9 days.
> 
> ...


I know we shouldn’t share pm’s on the open forum but an Urb, active poster on this thread, sent me this when one of my old boys died and it rings so true I’m sure it’s OK to share. 



> someone on here told me this when we lost one of our cats, and it just seems so right - I hope it helps you and yours a bit
> 
> ‘that the grief we feel for a pet is usually purely unalloyed sadness. There's no baggage, no ambiguity, no regrets. It is what it is, grief at the loss of a beloved companion.’
> 
> ...



RIP to your little furry ballet dancer.


----------



## A380 (Jul 26, 2020)

Mopsi, mistress of camouflage.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 26, 2020)

Rogue now relaxing in the box:


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 26, 2020)

Old man Oz relaxing in the bbq shelter this afternoon. I am saying old man but he's only about 10 which I don't think is very old in cat terms.


----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2020)

Sunday, the day of rest:


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 26, 2020)

pennimania said:


> Sad news.
> 
> My bat rat monkey cat, Cavendish, became ill about 10 days ago with an intestinal blockage. She had an op, and I've been to  the vet 6 times in 9 days.
> 
> ...




Sorry for your loss 🥺


----------



## Epona (Jul 26, 2020)

stavros said:


> Sunday, the day of rest:
> 
> View attachment 223837



You mean as opposed to Monday to Saturday?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 27, 2020)

Realized today Toby toes hasn't popped in to say meow for a while.


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2020)

Another day, another seven hours spent asleep on the spare room bed.


----------



## Manter (Jul 27, 2020)

We have new carpet. Idiot cat loves it- tried to scent mark by pressing his cheek against it and running round, them just went for mad rolling. Yeti is deeply suspicious and just sits at the top of the stairs and glares


----------



## Manter (Jul 27, 2020)

And a better picture of them both as I haven’t posted the furballs for a while. They have basically kept me sane during lockdown


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 29, 2020)

17+ year old recently diagnosed diabetic cat


----------



## Numbers (Jul 30, 2020)

Question please Cat Fam.  What would you expect to pay for a cat to have a tooth removed?  Dennis has chipped one of his front fangs (it’s now a half a tooth) and the vet said last week when he was getting his booster jab it should be removed and would cost £298 + vat - that seems excessive no?

Goddard’s are the practise.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 30, 2020)

Just had a knock on the door from neighbour to say he'd just popped our cat back over the wall into our garden after she'd got stuck on their bedroom windowsill in the 1st floor. She must have jumped across after sitting on our sill as she does sometimes and lost her nerve  A lady across the road was about to call the fire brigade.


I bet the idiot mog will be back there next time we open the window.  Here she is pretending nothing stupid has happened  ...


----------



## Epona (Jul 30, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Question please Cat Fam.  What would you expect to pay for a cat to have a tooth removed?  Dennis has chipped one of his front fangs (it’s now a half a tooth) and the vet said last week when he was getting his booster jab it should be removed and would cost £298 + vat - that seems excessive no?
> 
> Goddard’s are the practise.



My last dental bill for Jakey (as you know we go to the same vet as you) was over £1,100 so I'd feel relieved at that estimate.  I do like Goddards and have a good relationship with the staff there, but they do work out a bit expensive.

If you wanted to get a 2nd opinion and an alternative estimate, I'd suggest Midland Vet Surgery in Leytonstone, I used to take my birds there as they had an avian specialist at the time and Goddards didn't, and some friends of ours who live further over that way take their cats there and like the clinic and vets.  I rely on the bus to get to vet appointments so they are not as convenient as Goddards, but if you can get over there easier then it might be worth checking them out.

EDIT TO ADD: I don't think this applies to you Numbers  , but just in case others who live in the area may find the thread and are reading this looking for vet care - if anyone in this area is on low income they can contact Celia Hammond Animal Trust (CHAT) if there is essential surgery that their pet needs but is unaffordable elsewhere, they have more flexible criteria than the PDSA or RSPCA and may well be able to help, their East London clinic is on Barking Road not far from Canning Town station, but contact them by phone first to see if they can help.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 30, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Question please Cat Fam.  What would you expect to pay for a cat to have a tooth removed?  Dennis has chipped one of his front fangs (it’s now a half a tooth) and the vet said last week when he was getting his booster jab it should be removed and would cost £298 + vat - that seems excessive no?
> 
> Goddard’s are the practise.


Hmmmm! 

I have opinions of vets and how they charge

Many years ago the lovely Jess needed a lot of teeth removing

Because of her age etc she needed a lot of extra add ons. A local vet rattled off what she needed and a bill of around £1000 was looming 

Took her to another vet where we used to live, same op, £400 odd

Fast forward the two boys have had out... 16(?) teeth between them both bills are around the £300

Not in London though


----------



## Manter (Jul 30, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Question please Cat Fam.  What would you expect to pay for a cat to have a tooth removed?  Dennis has chipped one of his front fangs (it’s now a half a tooth) and the vet said last week when he was getting his booster jab it should be removed and would cost £298 + vat - that seems excessive no?
> 
> Goddard’s are the practise.


I paid £350 for three teeth out under anaesthetic and a course of antibiotics.  This is central London, and a ridiculous pedigree cat


----------



## Cloo (Jul 31, 2020)

Stay right there Vastra!


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 31, 2020)

Manter said:


> I paid £350 for three teeth out under anaesthetic and a course of antibiotics.  This is central London, and a ridiculous pedigree cat



Seems reasonable. There’s no reason it should be any cheaper than a human getting a tooth removed under general anaesthetic by a private dentist given the time, qualified staffing, equipment and drugs involved.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 31, 2020)

Katniss joined me in the garden for breakfast


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2020)

Rona knows how to socially distance way better than humans


----------



## komodo (Jul 31, 2020)

Our rescue cat came to us several years ago with a broken incisor. It doesn’t bother him and the vet has never suggested taking it out.


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2020)

Sonic was supposed to have his vaccinations and checkup today, when we got to the vet they couldn't see him because they had an emergency with an unconscious dog  so we have rebooked for next week.  Hope the doggie is going to be ok


----------



## Numbers (Jul 31, 2020)

Ours have all just woken up, they've been banjaxed with the heat all day - left to right front, Marvin, Ti and Dennis Brown.  In the background is Mr Best.  He's not ours but he's Ti's brother, we used to call him Bestie cos he and Ti grew up playing together a lot in our garden, he was owned by a neighbour about 4 or 5 doors down who moved away and just left him.  He comes to ours every day/cpl of days for food and hangs out with the 3 boys.  He's lovely for a (now) feral cat.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

Epona said:


> My last dental bill for Jakey (as you know we go to the same vet as you) was over £1,100 so I'd feel relieved at that estimate.  I do like Goddards and have a good relationship with the staff there, but they do work out a bit expensive.
> 
> If you wanted to get a 2nd opinion and an alternative estimate, I'd suggest Midland Vet Surgery in Leytonstone, I used to take my birds there as they had an avian specialist at the time and Goddards didn't, and some friends of ours who live further over that way take their cats there and like the clinic and vets.  I rely on the bus to get to vet appointments so they are not as convenient as Goddards, but if you can get over there easier then it might be worth checking them out.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: I don't think this applies to you Numbers  , but just in case others who live in the area may find the thread and are reading this looking for vet care - if anyone in this area is on low income they can contact Celia Hammond Animal Trust (CHAT) if there is essential surgery that their pet needs but is unaffordable elsewhere, they have more flexible criteria than the PDSA or RSPCA and may well be able to help, their East London clinic is on Barking Road not far from Canning Town station, but contact them by phone first to see if they can help.



Speaking of surgery. Would like your opinion on a matter.

I took Bella to the RVC centre in Camden for a second opinion on her limp. Goddard in Stockwell did the xray and referred her to a surgeon in Wimbledon. The surgeon there called and asked me to bring her over for him to examine as he looked at her x-ray and noticed also an issue with her hip. He wants to check her personally. Talked about putting little bit of pressure on her knee and hip to see where so feels the most discomfort. Her limp could be caused by the knee or hip. From the examination he will then decide which is the most probably cause of the limp. 

Now Camden RVC vet called a day later to say that their surgeon also noticed the hip issue but they believe its more the knee rather than the hip and recommend surgery on the knee. I also emailed them a video of her limping and they said looking at the xray and the video, they think limp is caused by the knee. They sent an estimate of:

Low £1609
High £1900

Oddly they did not notice slight evidence of arthritis on her hip which the wimbledon surgeon picked up. when i told the vet about this, she looked at the xray again and said, yes there is a small evidence of arthritis.  

My issue is: what if the Wimbledon vet suggests hip surgery which will be different to what the camden vet and surgeon suggested (knee).  I would be left to decide between two different recommendations. My gut is telling me to go with the wimbledon surgeon as he will actually examine her himself.  A friend said if he recommends opposite to what camden said, then be open and honest and tell him you took bella for a second opinion.


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh dear lord donkyboy - that is a dilemma, I really don't know what to suggest.  I think I'd prefer the cat to be examined rather than just relying on x-rays/video.

I think personally if it were one of mine I would be inclined to take the cat for the in person examination and see what is suggested as a result of that, you shouldn't need to make a decision on the spot as it is not an emergency - it may result in you paying for that additional consulation (if it is just a physical exam that may not be too expensive) if you decide not to go ahead with that vet.

It's a really difficult call though.  Is either of them a feline rheumatologist or musculoskeletal specialist or will they refer Bella to a specialist?  If one has more experience or qualifications in that area than the other or can get you a referral to a specialist it could help you decide.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 31, 2020)

Epona said:


> Oh dear lord donkyboy - that is a dilemma, I really don't know what to suggest.  I think I'd prefer the cat to be examined rather than just relying on x-rays/video.
> 
> I think personally if it were one of mine I would be inclined to take the cat for the in person examination and see what is suggested as a result of that, you shouldn't need to make a decision on the spot as it is not an emergency - it may result in you paying for that additional consulation (if it is just a physical exam that may not be too expensive) if you decide not to go ahead with that vet.
> 
> It's a really difficult call though.  Is either of them a feline rheumatologist or musculoskeletal specialist or will they refer Bella to a specialist?  If one has more experience or qualifications in that area than the other or can get you a referral to a specialist it could help you decide.



I was thinking the same thing. going with a surgeon who actually examines her rather than one who looked at just the xray. I'm not sure regards specialities of either surgeon

the one who will examine her on thursday is this chap:









						Dr Robert Dudley
					

Check the RCVS register of veterinary surgeons to see if a vet is registered and to find their RCVS registration number




					findavet.rcvs.org.uk


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2020)

I think it would be completely reasonable to ask him whether he has done this sort of surgery before and what were the outcomes, any procedure my lot have ever had done has involved a lot of that sort of questions from me (I am a worrier to put it mildly) and he shouldn't mind answering that sort of query.  Also have him go through with you why he recommends whatever course of action or procedure, it is never wrong to ask too many questions!


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 31, 2020)

This just appeared on my Youtube page. It made me smile.


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> This just appeared on my Youtube page. It made me smile.




I love the way it took it to a secluded spot to start beating it up


----------



## stavros (Aug 1, 2020)

Sleeping is already difficult (for me) because of the heat. It's made ever harder when your furry bedfellow starts charging around after a moth she's caught at 5am, when it's started getting light. I made some attempts to get back to sleep, and to calm her down, but both failed. On a Saturday too.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 1, 2020)

So a bird is sat in the garden and Chloe and Rogue are oblivious to it.  Chloe finally spots it but it flies away before she gets too close.


----------



## stavros (Aug 1, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> So a bird is sat in the garden and Chloe and Rogue are oblivious to it.  Chloe finally spots it but it flies away before she gets too close.




You've got to prioritise, and there's grass to eat.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 1, 2020)

stavros said:


> You've got to prioritise, and there's grass to eat.



LOL


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 2, 2020)

You know when you have everything laid out to make the bed! 

Still warm out of the tumble dryer


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> You know when you have everything laid out to make the bed!
> View attachment 224695
> Still warm out of the tumble dryer


They don't think you've made the bed for you.

They think you've made it for them.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 2, 2020)

oryx said:


> They don't think you've made the bed for you.
> 
> They think you've made it for them.


I've decamped to the spare room! I can't be the only one that's too stupid/soft to move them can I ?


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've decamped to the spare room! I can't be the only one that's too stupid/soft to move them can I ?


 No!


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 2, 2020)

Damn it. Rogue is unwell today. Woke up just past 6 am to feed the girls like I usually do but she wasn't interested in eating at all. Has just been sleeping and not being active. Now almost 2pm and has not eaten anything so far

If this does not improve by tonight will call the vet tomorrow and see if I can get a seen asap:


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Damn it. Rogue is unwell today. Woke up just past 6 am to feed the girls like I usually do but she wasn't interested in eating at all. Has just been sleeping and not being active. Now almost 2pm and has not eaten anything so far
> 
> If this does not improve by tonight will call the vet tomorrow and see if I can get a seen asap:


Aw, hope she is ok.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2020)

get well soon, rogue


----------



## hegley (Aug 2, 2020)

Felix has a vertebrae fracture - luckily, although it's clearly causing him pain, at the moment there doesn't seem to be any secondary issues with it, and kitty drugs have improved his mobility and comfort. He's an outdoor cat though and the vet thinks he may have to stay inside for 4 weeks rest and recuperation, which he's already fed up with (only been kept in since yesterday when he had his x-rays). August is going to be a long month.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2020)

and get well soon, felix

(some time ago ex's kitty used to nap like that on the back of the sofa.  now and then, the back end would lose grip, and kitty would end up swinging by his front paws...)


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 2, 2020)

hegley said:


> Felix has a vertebrae fracture - luckily, although it's clearly causing him pain, at the moment there doesn't seem to be any secondary issues with it, and kitty drugs have improved his mobility and comfort. He's an outdoor cat though and the vet thinks he may have to stay inside for 4 weeks rest and recuperation, which he's already fed up with (only been kept in since yesterday when he had his x-rays). August is going to be a long month.
> 
> View attachment 224770



Fabulous picture in that frame!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 2, 2020)

Speedy recovery ((Felix)).
I was just going to mention that picture as well Schmetterling,  it's beautiful.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 2, 2020)

Cyd riveted by spacex landing


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2020)

I had my toe bitten as I was trying to go to sleep last night. She obviously thinks I should be grateful she lets me have half a double bed.


----------



## Epona (Aug 2, 2020)

hegley said:


> Felix has a vertebrae fracture - luckily, although it's clearly causing him pain, at the moment there doesn't seem to be any secondary issues with it, and kitty drugs have improved his mobility and comfort. He's an outdoor cat though and the vet thinks he may have to stay inside for 4 weeks rest and recuperation, which he's already fed up with (only been kept in since yesterday when he had his x-rays). August is going to be a long month.
> 
> View attachment 224770



Oooh that fracture is probably very painful, I hope he heals quickly, best wishes and lots of love to the poor wee mite!

(Edit to add - don't be tempted to let him out however much he begs, he really needs to be on reduced activity while it heals or he could end up with a permanent disability and chronic pain - it sounds horrible to keep him confined to a small area with limited opportunity for derring-do for a month, but it is massively in his interests in terms of his long term healing, mobility, and comfort.  Don't give in to any wheedling, it really is best for his long term health to be on as close as possible to bed rest for the next few weeks)


----------



## hegley (Aug 3, 2020)

Epona said:


> Oooh that fracture is probably very painful, I hope he heals quickly, best wishes and lots of love to the poor wee mite!
> 
> (Edit to add - don't be tempted to let him out however much he begs, he really needs to be on reduced activity while it heals or he could end up with a permanent disability and chronic pain - it sounds horrible to keep him confined to a small area with limited opportunity for derring-do for a month, but it is massively in his interests in terms of his long term healing, mobility, and comfort.  Don't give in to any wheedling, it really is best for his long term health to be on as close as possible to bed rest for the next few weeks)


Thanks Epona - he is up to lvl 11 wheedling this morning already. 😾


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2020)

Another day at the grindstone:


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 3, 2020)

Casper had chicken curry finish ups last night

We'll not discuss the state of "the box" this morning


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks like Rogue is recovering. She started eating again on Monday. Didn't take a dump till Tuesday. I ordered Pro-Kolin to give her tummy some "friendly bacteria" as one poo in 3 days was concerning me. It arrived this morning. Rubbed some of it around her mouth and  chest which forced her to lick it off. I think that helped as she took to the litter tray later in the afternoon which was a very good sign. did call the vet who advised to give her a few more days and call them back if she hadn't passed any stool.  Here she is chasing Bella in the communal garden today

View attachment VID_20200805_191218~2.mp4


----------



## Cloo (Aug 5, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> So a bird is sat in the garden and Chloe and Rogue are oblivious to it.  Chloe finally spots it but it flies away before she gets too close.



Glad Rogue is on the mend.

I love Chloe's 'Wait... Is that a...? It IS a birb!' body language!


----------



## stavros (Aug 5, 2020)

Remember to wear your face masks.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 5, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Glad Rogue is on the mend.
> 
> I love Chloe's 'Wait... Is that a...? It IS a birb!' body language!



funny thing was that she was sat right in front of it for a while and just seemed oblivious that it was even there


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 6, 2020)

R.I.P. Cyd 
at 12.15 tonight.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 6, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> R.I.P. Cyd
> at 12.15 tonight.View attachment 225208View attachment 225209View attachment 225210View attachment 225211View attachment 225212View attachment 225213


Sorry for your loss


----------



## oryx (Aug 6, 2020)

sorry to read that, ginger_syn


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 6, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> R.I.P. Cyd
> at 12.15 tonight.View attachment 225208View attachment 225209View attachment 225210View attachment 225211View attachment 225212View attachment 225213


sorry for your loss g_s


----------



## Epona (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh no ginger_syn - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh ((ginger_syn )). So sorry for your loss.
RIP Cyd xx


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks all, its still  a bit weird getting my head round it ,she collapsed at about 10 tonight and couldn't walk,got her to the vet  and they advised putting her to sleep as she was struggling to breathe,but i feel i made the wrong choice  she lived with me for 17 years ,was an amazing mouser and a Vicious little sod, she bit my foot the other day when i wouldn't give her my bacon .
I will miss her.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 6, 2020)

And it sucks


----------



## pesh (Aug 6, 2020)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Epona (Aug 6, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Thanks all, its still  a bit weird getting my head round it ,she collapsed at about 10 tonight and couldn't walk,got her to the vet  and they advised putting her to sleep as she was struggling to breathe,but i feel i made the wrong choice  she lived with me for 17 years ,was an amazing mouser and a Vicious little sod, she bit my foot the other day when i wouldn't give her my bacon .
> I will miss her.



It doesn't sound as if you made the wrong choice at all, what did the vet say the likely cause was? (I'd guess circulatory/heart issues from the description) -  I don't think there was anything you could have done.  She will have had a great life with you.  I do know how terrible it feels though, you have my sympathy, I understand


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 6, 2020)

Aw, ginger_syn, really sorry to read this. Cyd looks a proper character and so, so well cared for - I couldn't believe it when you wrote she was 17+, thought she was a teenager from the pics! So you were obviously looking after her brilliantly, right to the last. Cats make a huge hole in our lives when they go but don't feel guilty, at all, about following the vet's advice.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2020)

(((ginger_syn )))
Very sorry for your loss. 
Cyd looks like she lived her life well in your care and love. 
RIP Cyd.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2020)

‪Getting closer and closer. Face like thunder cos we hadn’t fed him yet ‬


----------



## stavros (Aug 6, 2020)

It's important to break up your day, with some variety:

Morning: spare room bed;
Afternoon part 1: chair in lounge;
Afternoon part 2: rug in front of the TV;
Now: spark out on the windowsill.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2020)

rest in purrs, cyd

(((( ginger_syn ))))


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 6, 2020)

Left Bella at the vet hospital this afternoon. the surgeon wants to do another x-ray on her, this time better positioning her legs. he thinks her limp is more hip issue than knee. Bella's right knee is a grade 2 which is standard for most cats so he just isn't sure its the knee causing the limp. He showed us x-ray of her hip and you could see there was a difference between the two hips.  I've agreed to another x-ray. wont be charged for it as they are from the same vet group and I've already paid for the first x-ray. only thing I will pay for is for the sedation which I'm fine with. he will call me tomorrow morning with the result. I'll just tell him to go a head with the surgery based on his finding. Wont get her back till Saturday. the flat doesn't feel the same when one of your cats isn't home. We are a family of 4. Not three. I just want her back home:


----------



## oryx (Aug 6, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Left Bella at the vet hospital this afternoon. the surgeon wants to do another x-ray on her, this time better positioning her legs. he thinks her limp is more hip issue than knee. Bella's right knee is a grade 2 which is standard for most cats so he just isn't sure its the knee causing the limp. He showed us x-ray of her hip and you could see there was a difference between the two hips.  I've agreed to another x-ray. wont be charged for it as they are from the same vet group and I've already paid for the first x-ray. only thing I will pay for is for the sedation which I'm fine with. he will call me tomorrow morning with the result. I'll just tell him to go a head with the surgery based on his finding. Wont get her back till Saturday. the flat doesn't feel the same when one of your cats isn't home. We are a family of 4. Not three. I just want her back home:


Get well soon Bella. She has lovely soft-looking paws.


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh good luck Bella!  And donkyboy

Such a wrench leaving them overnight in hospital, I absolutely hate it.  I mean usually it is for the best (I think the comparable thing here was when Sonic was in for CAT scans and a rhinoscopy/throat examination under general anaesthetic to rule out things that might be causing his chronic rhinitis and he stayed in hospital a couple of days for that without being in an immediately life-threatening situation iykwim).

Should hopefully draw some conclusions about what sort of surgery will be best to sort out her leg - bless her.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 7, 2020)

Really sorry ginger_syn


----------



## hash tag (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyone fancy a virtual tour of Londons cats, from anywhere in the world. Several dates available Event Info | guiderussell2020


----------



## Reno (Aug 8, 2020)

This belly needs a good airing on the hottest day of the year.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 8, 2020)

Compost Bag Dennis Brown.


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2020)

Reno said:


> This belly needs a good airing on the hottest day of the year.
> 
> View attachment 225593



Are you allowed to touch it? Cats seemed very divided on this issue.


----------



## Reno (Aug 8, 2020)

stavros said:


> Are you allowed to touch it? Cats seemed very divided on this issue.


He's not keen on having his belly touched. He doesn't scratch or bite, he just gives you a "why would you even do this?" look and then rolls on his belly.


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2020)

Sonic had his checkup and vaccinations yesterday (finally, the appointment was postponed from the previous Friday due to an emergency admission).

We are still not allowed into the examination room, but one of us (me) was allowed into the waiting room and able to talk to the vet face to face which is an improvement.  Saw a different vet for the first time who said Sonic was in great health and made some lovely comments about what a handsome cat he is. 

I could hear him wailing for me while he was in there


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2020)

Reno said:


> He's not keen on having his belly touched. He doesn't scratch or bite, he just gives you a "why would you even do this?" look and then rolls on his belly.


Our Milo is the opposite, if you look at him long enough he'll slowly roll over onto his side and look you straight in the eye until you give him belly rubs. 

E.g.


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2020)

Anyone ever had art done of their cat? We commissioned an out of work friend to do this for us recently, and it's incredible in its likeness.


----------



## Little Piranha (Aug 8, 2020)

strung out said:


> Our Milo is the opposite, if you look at him long enough he'll slowly roll over onto his side and look you straight in the eye until you give him belly rubs.
> 
> E.g.
> 
> View attachment 225619


Ours too, he particularly likes his belly rubbed while held upside down like this

Weirdo.


----------



## hegley (Aug 8, 2020)

Peanut having a particularly hard day.


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2020)

hegley said:


> Peanut having a particularly hard day.
> 
> View attachment 225628



That dog blowing a sax right next to his head appears to be bothering him


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 9, 2020)

My favourite picture of cyd taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2020)

strung out said:


> Anyone ever had art done of their cat? We commissioned an out of work friend to do this for us recently, and it's incredible in its likeness.
> 
> View attachment 225621



I really want something unique like that of my Radar.  I do have a caricature/cartoon that a digital artist friend made for me for Xmas last year as a gift - my Radar was dead just 3 weeks later and having that meant a lot.  I would like a more serious artwork of him though.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 9, 2020)

Picked Bella up from surgery on Saturday. Her eyes were all gunked up. Thought they could have at least cleaned her eyes with up wet cotton wool. 






Got a child's play pen from argos which she is now confined to. Will have to take a back for a post op check-up and then another final check up 10 days later.


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2020)

The morning is still relatively cool, Alfie sits for a formal portrait.

The heat is starting to get to Alfie (36 Celsius)

Later that afternoon: "Can you please do something about the heat, dude !"


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2020)

Little Piranha said:


> Ours too, he particularly likes his belly rubbed while held upside down like thisView attachment 225620
> 
> Weirdo.



That is weird as fuck.

Missy is totally perplexed: snooker's on the telly, which usually automatically means lap occupation. However, given the temperature she's not even tried it, for which I'm fairly thankful.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 9, 2020)

Little Piranha said:


> Ours too, he particularly likes his belly rubbed while held upside down like this



you're doing it wrong


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 9, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you're doing it wrong


That cat's too skinny:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 9, 2020)

Little Piranha said:


> Ours too, he particularly likes his belly rubbed while held upside down like thisView attachment 225620
> 
> Weirdo.


I do that with Milly, she goes all floppy and legs akimbo. She likes me to pick the goose grass out in that position. I have been known to put my face in


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 9, 2020)

Really sorry about your Cyd ginger_syn, she looks and sounds a proper character  My old girl was 18 and by the sound of it went a similar way. I knew it was the right thing to do but it still hurt so much. Big love xx


----------



## Cloo (Aug 9, 2020)

Having got two new carpets on Friday we were waiting for Vastra to throw up on them (she's a fairly pukey cat). Half an hour ago I heard two of her 'I don't feel so good!' whiney miaows that she sometimes lets out before barfing and sure enough, she was starting to spew on the new stair carpet - so I more or less chucked her into the front room which still has revolting old pub-style carpet so she could do most of the vomiting in there.

She's now hanging around acting all casual


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 10, 2020)

Lil’ Bob flops in a plant pot while Vic keeps cool under a hedge:


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 10, 2020)

strung out said:


> Anyone ever had art done of their cat? We commissioned an out of work friend to do this for us recently, and it's incredible in its likeness.
> 
> View attachment 225621



A friend did this painting of our dear departed girl Buttons - captured her really well too


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 10, 2020)

Lil’ Bob sulking after Mrs SFM confiscated a mouse he was playing with:


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 10, 2020)

At least he made the effort seeformiles - we got home from holiday to find a mouse had set up shop under our fridge   Had to evict the fucker ourselves while the cats looked on! Useless lazy bastards


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 10, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> At least he made the effort seeformiles - we got home from holiday to find a mouse had set up shop under our fridge   Had to evict the fucker ourselves while the cats looked on! Useless lazy bastards



The worst thing they’ve done was to bring in a fucking massive live rat then let it go and completely fail to catch it. After chasing it round the room for half an hour with an upturned waste paper basket (while the two cats sat gormlessly looking on) I had to shoot the poor thing with an air pistol. Little bastards indeed.


----------



## Detroit City (Aug 10, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> At least he made the effort seeformiles - we got home from holiday to find a mouse had set up shop under our fridge   Had to evict the fucker ourselves while the cats looked on! Useless lazy bastards


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 10, 2020)

this was done by pencil. a work colleague, friend, for my other half a few years ago.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 10, 2020)

Hottest day of the year, but whatever


----------



## Epona (Aug 10, 2020)

I've had to evict Jakey from my lap about 20 times this afternoon, he is even now sidling closer to me (he thinks if he moves really slowly to climb onto my lap that I won't notice).

I don't know how he isn't overheating when he is on there, I certainly am!


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 10, 2020)

Rogue making noises to go out last night. it was just pass 11pm so she was no longer allowed. she had chased away a cat and also two foxes that night. I even get a stop filming and let me out slap


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 10, 2020)

He's given up now.


----------



## Epona (Aug 10, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> He's given up now.
> 
> View attachment 225989



How is he with tummy rubs?  I feel sure I have said this before, but a lot of plants have a contrasting patch of colour to lure pollinating insects towards the pollen - some insectivorous plants also employ similar tactics to get insects to aim towards the trap


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 10, 2020)

Haha, he loves them actually  Does a half-hearted trap close around the hand and then just lays there with his massive soft paws on you <3


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 10, 2020)

Epona said:


> but a lot of plants have a contrasting patch of colour to lure pollinating insects towards the pollen - some insectivorous plants also employ similar tactics to get insects to aim towards the trap


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 10, 2020)

With Bella now confined to a play pen, I have ordered a dog cage. this will now allow me to take her out into the garden. She will get some fresh air and cool air-especially in the evening. As its for a dog, there will be plenty of space for her. The cage will stop her being frightened and running off when people walk by which is what they all do. they run back into the flat.  I wont have to worry about her hurting her hip. Hoping getting fresh air and being outside will help lift her spirits.


----------



## Epona (Aug 10, 2020)

Cood call donkyboy - I have a big dog crate for when any of mine are recovering after surgery or an injury, or for feeding one of them in if they are on meds in their food or eating food that is prescription (they just go in there for meals if that is the case of course)

I've used it a few times over the years and it is worth it for those situations


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 11, 2020)

Chloe stuck in a time space continuum. Will be unfrozen in a few centuries when we have colonies in Mars


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 12, 2020)

Ours is having her teeth done right now. This morning was the first time I've administered gabapentin before taking her to the vets and it's the best thing ever. Normally she's continuously complaining the whole 25 minutes journey there, and it's difficult for the vet to handle her. This time she promptly dozed off as soon as I put her in the carrier. 

10/10 would recommened if your cat doesn't like going to the vet.


----------



## hegley (Aug 12, 2020)

Teach your cat to play the piano when they want to be fed - what could possibly go wrong!


----------



## stavros (Aug 12, 2020)

Do we know if the quality of feline is worse in the heat? Mine is, and I'm (mostly) not covered in fur.


----------



## Little Piranha (Aug 12, 2020)

Got worried at my sister's yesterday as the balcony door had been left open and we couldn't find her kitten. After some panicked looking we spotted her...


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 13, 2020)

Pleased to report Bella Bears insurance payment approved today. cost me just over £1200. Insurance company paying me back £934. I'll happily take that. Approved pretty quick. Put the claim in on Sat 8th. Approved on 13th. 

Edit: thanks to Epona who mentioned insurance on her posts many times, that I decided to take out insurance myself. Well worth it and vital.


----------



## hegley (Aug 13, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Pleased to report Bella Bears insurance payment approved today. cost me just over £1200. Insurance company paying me back £934. I'll happily take that. Approved pretty quick. Put the claim in on Sat 8th. Approved on 13th.
> 
> Edit: thanks to Epona who mentioned insurance on her posts many times, that I decided to take out insurance myself. Well worth it and vital.


You may have to rename her SpongeBob SquarePants now!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 13, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Ours is having her teeth done right now. This morning was the first time I've administered gabapentin before taking her to the vets and it's the best thing ever. Normally she's continuously complaining the whole 25 minutes journey there, and it's difficult for the vet to handle her. This time she promptly dozed off as soon as I put her in the carrier.
> 
> 10/10 would recommened if your cat doesn't like going to the vet.



What is the dose for a cat?


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 13, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> What is the dose for a cat?



100mg, the capsules were annoying but I managed to squash it small enough and wrap it with squidgy food so she ate it without chewing.


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2020)

I was accorded a wake-up cuddle this morning, which it's been too hot for the last few days.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 13, 2020)

Awww poor Bella bare-bum (her face! 'How very dare you!') but I'm glad it's gone well and she's OK. Shows just how beautifully plush and healthy her coat is elsewhere, too.


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 13, 2020)

A little cooler today. action cat


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 13, 2020)

A little cooler today. action cat.poor stan yesterday with all his fur.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 13, 2020)

We haven’t seen little Marvin for 12 hours  

We know there has to be that first time they stay out all day or night but it’s so not like him.

Don’t want to worry yet but you can’t help it can you.


----------



## oryx (Aug 13, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Don’t want to worry yet but you can’t help it can you.


 you certainly can't. Hope he turns up safe and well.


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 13, 2020)

hope little marvin shows up soon.


----------



## Little Piranha (Aug 13, 2020)

I still get nervous every time Fernando fucks off for hours, which is at least once a month. Marvin's probably just enjoying the (slightly) cooler weather.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2020)

Moryn across the road doesn't like having his picture taken...


----------



## Numbers (Aug 14, 2020)

Marvin came in at 4am  
Phew.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 14, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Marvin came in at 4am
> Phew.



I think this post says a fair bit about you. Good lad


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 14, 2020)

Haven't contributed for ages. Here's the orange one looking daft again


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 14, 2020)

Couldn't have her on my lap any more, too hot! She seems to have coped with the move, so brave.


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 14, 2020)

Marvin found. Can stop looking now.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 14, 2020)

All snuggled up in his fav chair after his 22 hour excursion.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 14, 2020)

And for the full set ... Christ, that is some combo of patterns


----------



## hegley (Aug 14, 2020)

Numbers said:


> All snuggled up in his fav chair after his 22 hour excursion.
> 
> View attachment 226510


Clearly contrite at having worried you so much! 😺


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 14, 2020)

It's taken her nearly 48 hours to recover from all the drugs she had for her dental appointment.

Here she is struggling to hold on to reality after arriving home:


----------



## colacubes (Aug 14, 2020)

State of it


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 14, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> It's taken her nearly 48 hours to recover from all the drugs she had for her dental appointment.
> 
> Here she is struggling to hold on to reality after arriving home:
> 
> View attachment 226533



I AM SO HIGH RIGHT NOW


----------



## oryx (Aug 14, 2020)

Another day, another new bed for Zoe.


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2020)

His Royal Gingerness turned 9 today. 52 in human years, apparently.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> His Royal Gingerness turned 9 today. 52 in human years, apparently.



happy birthday, alfie

🎂


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy purrs day Alfie, you big charismatic curl-tailed creature.


----------



## petee (Aug 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> His Royal Gingerness turned 9 today. 52 in human years, apparently.
> 
> View attachment 226662



i like that tim burton-ish doll to the right too.


----------



## pesh (Aug 14, 2020)

Going to have another go at assembling this in the morning.


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2020)

petee said:


> i like that tim burton-ish doll to the right too.


Thank you. That's from my own stop motion short film (made before A Nightmare Before Christmas came out)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## oryx (Aug 15, 2020)

Oh dear. Paddy has usurped Zoe's 'bed'. They have proper cat beds which they totally ignore, a sofa and an armchair. 

Their absolute favourite is a pile of our clean laundry. We have to put piles of books or CDs on these. Cats


----------



## petee (Aug 15, 2020)

Reno said:


> Thank you. That's from my own stop motion short film (made before A Nightmare Before Christmas came out)



available to the public?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 15, 2020)

Bloody Viv brought a bird in just now   so we were woken up by the shrieking of distressed prey. Feathers all up the landing. Mr K retrieved it and it flew off into the garden, so fingers crossed it will survive. Might have to put a bell on her if she makes a habit of this.


----------



## hegley (Aug 15, 2020)

Have you tried switching it off and then back on again?  😼


----------



## Reno (Aug 15, 2020)

petee said:


> available to the public?


It was available on the DVD of Aardman Animation short films called Aardman Classics. I made it for Channel 4, it used to be on the telly much through the 90s. That's as much as i'm willing to blow my cover.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 15, 2020)

Does anyone else's moggie like to chill in the litter box!


----------



## izz (Aug 15, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Does anyone else's moggie like to chill in the litter box!
> 
> View attachment 226718


Nope, just yours. #specialcat


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2020)

Reno said:


> His Royal Gingerness turned 9 today. 52 in human years, apparently.
> 
> View attachment 226662



A very distinguished looking gentleman! Happy ninth, Alfie.


----------



## Epona (Aug 15, 2020)

I had the audacity to leave the house for several hours today for the first time in months.

I currently have a small blue Sonic cat sitting with his bum on my lap, a front paw clinging to each shoulder, and a small purry face pressed under my chin.  If I talk to him I get a small "waaaaah" in response.  Silly old sod


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 16, 2020)

Live mouse at 2am   with inevitable Benny Hill style chase scenes to get it out.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 16, 2020)

Surveying his domain


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2020)

Rogue has turned the back up litter tray as her sleep/chill pod.  Have decided to let her keep it.

What is the meaning of life you ask? Hmmmm......







Let me sleep on this question for a bit


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 16, 2020)

Been having a little tidy up in garden. My helper not helping.


----------



## stavros (Aug 16, 2020)

It's Sunday, so let us pray:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2020)

stavros said:


> It's Sunday, so let us pray:
> 
> View attachment 226853


Pretty kitty!


----------



## oryx (Aug 16, 2020)

stavros said:


> It's Sunday, so let us pray:
> 
> View attachment 226853


Better than Let Us Prey, I suppose.

(In my teens I used to have a T-shirt with a picture of two vultures saying 'Let Us Prey', and really embarassed my mum by wearing it to church once.)


----------



## Cloo (Aug 16, 2020)

Daughter has bought herself a hoodie with a big pouch to carry your cat in. As you can see, Vastra is thrilled.


----------



## Epona (Aug 16, 2020)

OMG I need one of those.  Wonder what would break first if my 2 heffalumps tried to get in it at the same time - me probably


----------



## Cloo (Aug 16, 2020)

We were doubtful whether a Vastra unit could fit,  but like the TARDIS, it's bigger on the inside


----------



## pesh (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh hi


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 17, 2020)

FFS. Decided to put bell collars on the cats to try and avert the delivery of live prey...one hour after we put it on her, Viv runs in with a fucking massive live pigeon in her mouth 

Not sure what to do, other than keep her in. I know she's just being a cat, but I can't spend my days chasing random wildlife around the house. If she would just kill them it would be less stressful! For me anyway.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 17, 2020)

When OH and I were living with his parents, their cat managed to bring in a fully grown wild rabbit.

Sorting that out was some what chaotic, especially at about 2 am ...


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 17, 2020)

My friend's semi-feral cat once dragged a fox cub in through the cat flap! Also in the small hours. Total chaos, with added fox shit everywhere.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 17, 2020)

Stay dignified, Donut


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2020)

From last week's heat wave:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2020)

stavros said:


> From last week's heat wave:
> 
> View attachment 226974


Wow, that's a cat with length!


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Wow, that's a cat with length!



Yes, although she's about average size for a female (3.5kg). The thing about cats is that they can be as big or as small as they damn well want:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes, and they're freakin' adorable at any size!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 17, 2020)

Twitter seems to have declared today 'black cat appreciation day' (black and white cats seem to be allowed as well)

O hai to Urban's monochrome kittehs

And the 'Team Catford' website has a new article about the Catford Cat (confirming he's been in situ since 1974, which fits with me not really remembering him not being there)


----------



## Epona (Aug 17, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Twitter seems to have declared today 'black cat appreciation day' (black and white cats seem to be allowed as well)
> 
> O hai to Urban's monochrome kittehs
> 
> And the 'Team Catford' website has a new article about the Catford Cat (confirming he's been in situ since 1974, which fits with me not really remembering him not being there)



I think it has been around for a while - I am not 100% sure but I think it was started up by some cat and animal rehoming charities, black cats are notoriously difficult to rehome (difficult to get good photos of in this day and age, and in some cultures viewed as unlucky) and it is the end of the kitten rush so a good time for popularising black cats and trying to find homes for them.

So yeah 17th August is Black Cat Appreciation Day and has been for a number of years iirc


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 17, 2020)

Epona said:


> So yeah 17th August is Black Cat Appreciation Day and has been for a number of years iirc



cats protection do it on 27 october



Epona said:


> black cats are notoriously difficult to rehome





i understand it's similar in the canine world (the wife of a former colleague was - and probably still is - involved with greyhound rescue)


----------



## strung out (Aug 18, 2020)

We adopted Milo because we knew that black cats had a harder time getting re-homed. He's an ex-stray, and has caused no end of worry/problems, but he gives every bit of it back. Even if he has decided to live in the greenhouse this summer, instead of the sofa, where he belongs.


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cats protection do it on 27 october



Ahhh - I think my association with it in August is probably due then to the fact I visit a number of US and other international based cat message boards!  I am happy to celebrate another one in October


----------



## vanya (Aug 18, 2020)

The ultimate in cuteness starring puppy with kitten


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 18, 2020)

I am so chuffed I caught chloe's first encounter with a fox


----------



## oryx (Aug 18, 2020)

vanya said:


> The ultimate in cuteness starring puppy with kitten



That's so sweet.

Although it will probably lead to another load of cute animal videos appearing in my YouTube recommendations.

I kid   you not, there was even one entitled 'My Best Friend is a Goat'.


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2020)

vanya said:


> The ultimate in cuteness starring puppy with kitten




I thought the kitten was going to take a swing at the dog at some point, claws-loaded. He/she'll learn.


----------



## hegley (Aug 20, 2020)

A rare moment of harmony in the Hegley household.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 20, 2020)

There are supermodels and then there are ultramodels.  Bella falls in the ultramodel catogory


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2020)

Another day working from home. At least it's the weekend soon, so they can rest and recuperate:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2020)

neighbours kitty was sat next to the bird-bath when i got home, looking faintly miffed that there weren't many customers...


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 20, 2020)

Chloe's new best friend


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 20, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe's new best friend



Lovely photo. Chloe doesn't look in the least bit phased. The fox's eyes are really expressive...but he/she looks very thin 🙁


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 20, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Lovely photo. Chloe doesn't look in the least bit phased. The fox's eyes are really expressive...but he/she looks very thin 🙁



Chloe isn't hostile to it. 

This is the second day it has turned up. Tuesday I fed it chicken fillets.  Didn't see it yesterday. Today gave it some eggs and chicken and fish.  I have a feeling it will start coming more and more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2020)

Socially Distanced Cat still won’t allow petting, but he does now like to chill with us after his dinner.


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 21, 2020)

Stan outside camping. Couldn’t fined him any were. Hope he’s ok.been having betafuse gel applied behind his ear got a nasty lump growing. The vet trimmed his back nails . He’s getting old now it’s coming up to 10 birthday. We got him from cats protection they said he’s a short haired ginger 4/5 years old. How wrong were they. All the other cats in the area run circles round him.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## High Voltage (Aug 22, 2020)

Just had THE BEST start to the day ever with my first, with this round of cats, triple catted start to the day

To give a bit of context FiFi, Casper and Clive were from two different rescues FiFi from one and used to being on her own, the two boys were from a litter of six, all badly socialised and as a result were in the rescue for about a year when we finally homed them. With hindsight  certainly something I'd not do again as the settling in process has not been as smooth as with previous adoptions

FiFi's always had the bed as hers but there's been an acceptance of Casper joining her

This morning however, with FiFi out of the room, Casper in the window on guard duty, Clive came into the bedroom to start his morning breakfast "_serenade_". He'll often hop up onto the foot of the bed, but circumstances as they were ended up with him firmly clamped to me left leg all within general itchin' range, which is a first.

After a while Casper got out of the window sill and walked over my chest, without the customary hiss and dapping of his brother, and took up position, how shall we say, in my lap area where he curled up and went to sleep

Then, out of the blue, FiFi came in, hopped up onto the bed, quickly took stock of situation and plonked herself on my chest

We remained like this for about 20 minutes. It was lovely


----------



## Me76 (Aug 22, 2020)

The next door neighbours are having their garden done.  This means the cats are a bit freaked out by the fact there are people in the garden.  But more concerning is the fact that next doors garden was their toilet place and decking is being put in.  

Luckily the gardens are very small (8 foot wide) and the one on the other side is still derelict, so as long as they can work out a way to get over the new fence, I think they can make the toilet the next one.  

Orson doesn't seem too phased by it all, but Ozzie is being very vocal.  Whenever I go out and she's there she meows at me constantly.  Like, please, what's happening, can you make it stop?


----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2020)

I'd been sat in front of the telly watching the rugby for ages when, in the 78th minute, madam decides to jump up on my lap. She then looked perplexed/appalled when I turfed her off to finally go to the loo.


----------



## hegley (Aug 23, 2020)

Up to mischief? Me?? Never!


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 23, 2020)

Stan trying out the new duvet.
Sorry.sugar kane  Sunday afternoon drinking..


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 23, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Stan trying out the new duvet.



Need pics 🙂🙂


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Aug 23, 2020)

Lil’ Bob has decided to curl up on the edge of the rug


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 227632



"The feline overlord awaits your offering"


----------



## oomfoofoo (Aug 24, 2020)

Didn't think it was a good idea to come in, out of the rain, no?


----------



## Numbers (Aug 24, 2020)

For some reason little Marvin loves folding/leaves his his ears folded back, it’s quite weird tbf.


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2020)

Numbers said:


> For some reason little Marvin loves folding/leaves his his ears folded back, it’s quite weird tbf.
> 
> View attachment 227713



It's a cat thing; you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Callie (Aug 24, 2020)

Numbers said:


> For some reason little Marvin loves folding/leaves his his ears folded back, it’s quite weird tbf.
> 
> View attachment 227713


One of mine does this accidentally when washing her lugholes  I love it


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 25, 2020)

Sneaky cat returns home with brilliant note around her neck from Toby Carvery
					

Tula the cat had been visiting the Toby Carvery in Swindon to beg people to share their roast dinners with her - but she was finally caught when staff attached a hilarious note to her neck




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 25, 2020)

Cyd came home today


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2020)

Lovely butterflies on his casket there


----------



## vanya (Aug 25, 2020)

More golden retriever v kitten show


----------



## pogofish (Aug 25, 2020)

My new cushions have been awarded the Sleepycat® seal of approval.







She has been working very hard, testing them all - this one seems to be her favourite!


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2020)

pogofish said:


> My new cushions have been awarded the Sleepycat® seal of approval.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you enjoy looking at them, because it doesn't look as though you are going to get a turn sitting on them


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 26, 2020)

Felt sorry for next doors rake it’s name is hyper over a year old now very thin. Woofed it down the poor thing.


----------



## hegley (Aug 26, 2020)

An indoor Felix with a distant Peanut sitting on the shed roof again. He's never going to catch that pigeon.


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2020)

As I take her dinner from the kitchen to her dining room (the bottom of the stairs), I'm never exactly sure which side she's going to gallop past me on. One day things will go very wrong.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't know if I've posted a photo of my new cat, we got him the day lockdown start, his name is Oscar


----------



## hegley (Aug 26, 2020)

sim667 said:


> I don't know if I've posted a photo of my new cat, we got him the day lockdown start, his name is Oscar
> 
> View attachment 227996


A fine pair of murder mittens Oscar has there.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 26, 2020)

hegley said:


> A fine pair of murder mittens Oscar has there.


They were trimmed on the last vet visit too.


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2020)

There is something awe-inspiring about a cat arching their back as they attempt to rip the shit out of the wooden fence they're stood upon.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 27, 2020)

Lil’ Bob has no comment to make on the state of the world todayt


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 27, 2020)

And between Vic and Lil’ Bob peace breaks out (Hallelujah!)


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 27, 2020)

sim667 said:


> I don't know if I've posted a photo of my new cat, we got him the day lockdown start, his name is Osca
> 
> 
> View attachment 227996



So cute. And who is the little fellow on the left?


----------



## Epona (Aug 28, 2020)

This is what happens when they decide they _can_ share my lap (ow my legs)


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 29, 2020)

Dreaming of being Superman.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 29, 2020)

Vastra strikes a pose, been very purry last few days.


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2020)

I noticed Missy has developed a slight limp yesterday, so, being a hypochondriac on her behalf, I took her to the vet yesterday. Apparently she's got a bruised front leg, probably from a fight, so I've now got the joy of trying to squirt painkiller into her mouth once a day. She's not happy about this.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 29, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Vastra strikes a pose



It makes no difference if you're black and white
If you're a boy or a girl
If the music's pumping it will give you new life
You're a superstar, yes, that's what you are, you know it
Come on, vogue


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 29, 2020)

sim667 said:


> I don't know if I've posted a photo of my new cat, we got him the day lockdown start, his name is Oscar
> 
> View attachment 227996





I love Oscar!!! ♥️


----------



## Reno (Aug 30, 2020)

I get up for two minutes and someone takes my seat.


----------



## petee (Aug 30, 2020)

Reno said:


> I get up for two minutes and someone takes my seat. View attachment 228432View attachment 228432



 can't open the images.


----------



## Reno (Aug 30, 2020)

petee said:


> can't open the images.


Fixed it now.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2020)

Numbers said:


> For some reason little Marvin loves folding/leaves his his ears folded back, it’s quite weird tbf.
> 
> View attachment 227713


I used to fold my old cat Nutta's ears back, then have a vet with myself about how long it take him to get pissed off and shake them back.
Did the same with my old dog Jason too. 

Pets in my life have been very patient with me.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 30, 2020)

Reno said:


> I get up for two minutes and someone takes my seat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 228444


Still my most favourite cat on urban after our three. If he knew the heart break he caused me and Mrs Voltz when he went on his adventures


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2020)

I discovered today that the tabby I've been getting to know recently, who lives very close to my front door, is in fact two tabbies. They're as affectionate as one another, and today, seeing them together for the first time, suggested they're not best friends.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 30, 2020)

Reno said:


> I get up for two minutes and someone takes my seat.



when my neighbours got new garden chairs, they kept one of the old ones for the cat who they live with.

they ended up getting another new garden chair...


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Still my most favourite cat on urban after our three. If he knew the heart break he caused me and Mrs Voltz when he went on his adventures


I have Orson because of Alfie.  I loved him so much I wanted a ginger and when we were looking for kittens I was totally being a fussy (cat racist) about it.  

When it comes to taking seats, Orson doesn't even give us two seconds.  As you are standing up he's right there.  You can't change your mind or you'd sit on him.


----------



## Epona (Aug 30, 2020)

Jakey gets it the wrong way round and tries to take my seat as I am sitting back down in it by dashing under my lowering arse, it is only due to luck (and sometimes Nate screaming at me to look out for the cat!) that he hasn't ended up as cat paté


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Enjoying the early evening sun.


----------



## stavros (Aug 31, 2020)

Being a cat 1.01: make sure you sit in the most inconvenient part of the kitchen floor when your human is cooking, occasionally rubbing his legs in case he forgets you're there.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 31, 2020)

Schmetterling said:


> So cute. And who is the little fellow on the left?


Thats Jemima Glitterati, my other half's drag queen unicorn, that oscar loves sucking for some reason.


----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2020)

"Thanks for spending ages yesterday clearing all the hair off this pillow. Much comfier now."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2020)

happy ginger cat appreciation day to the ginger kittehs of urban


----------



## hegley (Sep 1, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> happy ginger cat appreciation day to the ginger kittehs of urban


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2020)

hegley said:


> View attachment 228818



"i am on a pedestal.  this seems only right and proper"


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 1, 2020)

In desperate need of a trim.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> In desperate need of a trim.



i also managed the 'not been to the barber's during lockdown' look some of the summer, but not sure i did it as well as that...


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 2, 2020)

Hmm. Feathers all over the rug this morning...but no sign of a body


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 2, 2020)

The guilty party


----------



## hegley (Sep 2, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> The guilty party
> 
> View attachment 228844


Looks innocent to me!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2020)

Seems relevant to this thread


----------



## Cloo (Sep 4, 2020)

She gave me extensive head nuzzles today - this only seems to happen when I have freshly washed hair


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 4, 2020)

Lil’ Bob finds a hat to match his ego 😼


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 5, 2020)

Any one tried the new craze that has been sweeping tik tock? massaging your cat with a wet toothbrush. apparently it works as it reminds cats of being groomed by their mothers when kittens. 

I tried it with Chloe:


----------



## Cloo (Sep 5, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Any one tried the new craze that has been sweeping tik tock? massaging your cat with a wet toothbrush. apparently it works as it reminds cats of being groomed by their mothers when kittens.
> 
> I tried it with Chloe:



'WTF are you DOING?!!'


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 5, 2020)

Don't think Chloe likes your toothpaste choice?


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 5, 2020)

When I brush my teeth at night, which I tend to do sitting on the side of the bathtub, Prince Shafi has started coming in to join me. He will sit beside me and gaze at me first. Then he will stand up and put his front paws on my leg and continue gazing at me ... until he gets his scritches. Often he will then jump onto my lap. He knows that the sound of the electric toothbrush means scritches.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 6, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Any one tried the new craze that has been sweeping tik tock? massaging your cat with a wet toothbrush. apparently it works as it reminds cats of being groomed by their mothers when kittens.
> 
> I tried it with Chloe:




“Look, the cucumber thing was bollocks and so is this!”


----------



## A380 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mistress of all she surveys


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 6, 2020)

Found the lazy bugger.


----------



## Epona (Sep 6, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Found the lazy bugger. View attachment 229407


That is the very definition of a "don't you dare disturb me, human" sideways cat glare.


----------



## stavros (Sep 6, 2020)

Epona said:


> That is the very definition of a "don't you dare disturb me, human" sideways cat glare.



The caption I would apply to that photo is, "I'm busy, fuck off".


----------



## Cloo (Sep 6, 2020)

This cat.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 6, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Found the lazy bugger. View attachment 229407


Well done. Quality camouflaging on the cat's part.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2020)

Cloo said:


> This cat.


----------



## Epona (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm sitting on the sofa and Jakey and Sonic are curled up asleep on the back of the sofa, Jakey closest to me and Sonic on the other side of Jakey.

I just put my hand out and stroked Jakey a few times, he didn't really wake up but he started grooming Sonic in his sleep    Was like a chain reaction of happiness and comfort


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2020)

Cloo said:


> View attachment 229448This cat.



Spot the difference:


----------



## hegley (Sep 8, 2020)

keeping his favourite cushion warm.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 8, 2020)

Vic getting comfortable


----------



## Epona (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh wow, the only pigmented bits on his feet are his little paw pads - how special and cute


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2020)

The tabby who lives a stone's throw from my front door is a fucking fire hydrant. Incredibly affectionate, she has great trouble controlling her salivary glands.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 8, 2020)

Big ones, small ones, real and fictional, again tomorrow


hash tag said:


> Anyone fancy a virtual tour of Londons cats, from anywhere in the world. Several dates available Event Info | guiderussell2020


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 9, 2020)

10Years today we picked up Stan, Cats protection Described As short haired ginger.


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 9, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## Epona (Sep 9, 2020)

He is a gorgeous boy, but I think their hair-measuring was a little inaccurate, look at that floofy tail!  Shorthair hahaha.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 9, 2020)

Long cat is long this morning.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 9, 2020)

^ double batch tin cat loaf!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 9, 2020)

Huge dead rat on the hall floor at midnight last night   At least it was dead, I suppose.


----------



## oomfoofoo (Sep 9, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Huge dead rat on the hall floor at midnight last night   At least it was dead, I suppose.



I hate it when they're still alive, but you don't realise it, until you've picked it up!!! 🐀


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 9, 2020)

oomfoofoo said:


> I hate it when they're still alive, but you don't realise it, until you've picked it up!!! 🐀



That was why I woke up Mr K and made him deal with it


----------



## Cloo (Sep 10, 2020)

And I say again,  this bloomin' cat....


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 10, 2020)

The late Gremlin and Gizmo. They loved one another.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 12, 2020)

Following a cat food delivery, there’s a box occupancy dispute in progress:


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2020)

If you're ever short of a tea cosy...


----------



## Me76 (Sep 12, 2020)

I had to get up the other night because there was constant meowing from the corridor.  It was 'the I've got a thing' meow, so I got up expecting a mouse or something.

It was a very impressive moth, not massively huge but with a very big head, grey and yellow.  Probably very endangered, but also very dead. 

She was standing over it and did a few more meows when I was there.  I said 'great, well done, now shut up' and went back to bed. 

It wasn't there in the morning  or


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 13, 2020)

The neighbours cat lost his leg during lockdown so we were rather shocked when he turned up without it one morning asking to be let in a couple of months ago.

Since then though he mostly hangs out the back door and rolls around trying to get you to pet him.


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2020)

Making sure her white bits get a tan too:


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 13, 2020)

Bella trying home grown grass


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 14, 2020)

Vic on the lawn


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 14, 2020)

A young Gremlin.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 14, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Vic on the lawn
> 
> View attachment 230386



That is a terrific picture.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 15, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is a terrific picture.



Mrs SFM took it - she’s got a good eye for a snap 🙂


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 15, 2020)

Her serene Effieness.


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 15, 2020)

Tina has found a new item to play with:


----------



## Epona (Sep 15, 2020)

He's picked the colour he wants


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 15, 2020)

Epona said:


> He's picked the colour he wants


apparently Epona


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 15, 2020)

aint no party like a cat nip party


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 15, 2020)

SO HIGH RIGHT NOW


----------



## Epona (Sep 15, 2020)

Our boys haven't had 'nip in ages, I don't think Jakey is sensitive to it so if I get some he can be the designated driver.


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 15, 2020)

New bed for Stan,


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 16, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> New bed for Stan,



stan is thinking "the box it came in would be better"


----------



## Epona (Sep 16, 2020)

Cat bed design inspired by Barbarella and/or other futuristic sci-fi films of that era!  It is like a soft egg pod chair for a cat 

(I won't be getting one, I love it but there isn't room for 2 in there which spells trouble)


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 16, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> stan is thinking "the box it came in would be better"


Spot on, got the bed over a week ago. He’s only used it for five minutes. Am hoping he’ll use it when it gets a little colder. As usual was more interested in the box.


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 16, 2020)

West end Glasgow record shop, 5 years ago today. Box’s are best.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2020)

I keep a permanent box in the living room for our Raz. She loves hiding in it, running in and out of it, rubbing herself on it, and it takes her claw-attention away from the couch (mostly). Cardboard boxes are the fucking biz Mum, she says.


----------



## oomfoofoo (Sep 16, 2020)

When one cushion just isn’t enough!!!! (tided up after a BBQ on Sunday, just haven’t got round to putting them in the shed yet).


----------



## KatyF (Sep 16, 2020)

The pub I watch the football in has a cat that lives upstairs and when it's closing time the barman beings her down. Last Friday she was on the shots...


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 16, 2020)

Even by Donut's standards this is faintly ridiculous...


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 17, 2020)

A whole action sequence of Donut on the sofa today   





￼￼


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 17, 2020)

Lumpy mcstumpy aka Charlie, soaking up some rays.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 17, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> A whole action sequence of Donut on the sofa today



inaction sequence, surely?


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2020)

Sonic has a sore ear, it's difficult to spot if you don't spend a lot of time with him (nearly ended up yelling at OH "look at his fucking ear ffs, he's holding it wonky" and him looking confused while it was an obvious issue to me) - but I can see it is bothering him, he has very very slight head tilt, one of his ears held at a slightly odd angle, occasional scratching at it, and being headshy when I go to stroke him on that side of his head or if Jakey approaches him from that side.

If this continues tomorrow with no improvement or gets worse I'll phone the vet.  I am terrified that it could be an issue like polyps which is what Radar had in his latter years.  Being sensible, it is probably a minor infection and some ear drops will clear it up ok.  But just that worry persists that it might be more serious.

His mood also seems a little low, which is a good indication in a cat that they are in discomfort or pain - they don't tend to exhibit signs of pain unless it really fucking hurts, and we know what earache can be like.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 17, 2020)

hope sonic is feline better soon


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 18, 2020)

Crazy Tina will go out with the rubbish...


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2020)

I saw Missy crouching by the cat flap earlier, staring out through it into the garden. I wondered what she was looking at, as she was obviously on edge. Was it another cat daring to tread on her turf?

Suddenly she shot through it, but alas failed to catch the pigeon which was exploring the patio.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 18, 2020)

stavros said:


> I saw Missy crouching by the cat flap earlier, staring out through it into the garden. I wondered what she was looking at, as she was obviously on edge. Was it another cat daring to tread on her turf?
> 
> Suddenly she shot through it, but alas failed to catch the pigeon which was exploring the patio.



Their reflex speed and running speed are both astonishing.

Ollie jumped into next door's garden, not realising that the dog was out. The dog of course barked, Ollie shot across the garden and straight up the shed door.  

He teases the dog though, he walks past the patio doors, the dog going apeshit on the inside.


----------



## Epona (Sep 19, 2020)

I didn't phone the vet in the end, as Sonic's ear was much improved the next day and now appears to be back to normal - so probably not polyps or an infection after all (just some irritation, insect bite or scratch from wrestling with Jakey or somesuch).

Obviously I will give them a call Monday if it recurs, but all seems well for now.


----------



## stavros (Sep 19, 2020)

I have no idea why all too often me getting changed in my bedroom seems to trigger mad-eyed ankle attacks. You can see it in her eyes before it happens, but she's very difficult to disarm (one-handed pick up) without some sort of skin puncture.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2020)

This is Lilith, my housemate's new baby. The shelter estimated her age at about eight weeks old but she's probably a bit younger than that as her eyes are still blue. He's keeping her in for the first three weeks to get her used to her new surroundings! After that, we've got a garden and a cat flap on the back door, so she'll hopefully not need to wander too far.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 20, 2020)

Optical illusion cat



And Sunday lazing to the extreme


----------



## petee (Sep 20, 2020)

😔


----------



## Cloo (Sep 20, 2020)

Vastra mood today: standoffish


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Vastra mood today: standoffish


Wow! She is a big lass.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 20, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Wow! She is a big lass.


She is a right unit, for sure


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 21, 2020)

Lil’ Bob this afternoon ❤️


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2020)

Missy did laps of the living room with a mouse in her mouth last night, dashing out in between. It was definitely still alive on the first visit, but nice and dead, with no blood, on the final leg. Her first non-insect kill for quite some time.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 21, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> New bed for Stan,View attachment 230541



got the same one


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 21, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> got the same one



illustrating the concept of a purrdestrian underpuss...


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2020)

I made friends with a black cat that lives a few doors down from us the other day, VERY friendly, I made the usual "you're a cat and I want to get your attention" noise and instead of looking at me warily, it ran up to me, miaowed a lot while looking up at me and polished my legs by rubbing around them quite enthusiastically.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2020)

Rona is getting closer and more trusting. 
He even let me give him a little head scritch before putting his foot down. 
I hope to earn his trust further. One day I shall stroke him!


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 22, 2020)

I was posting a letter last Saturday and saw the most adorable little black kitten with a little white “star” on its chest hanging around the bin behind an Italian Restaurant at the bottom of our street. No collar but looks well cared for so assume it may belong to some people who’ve just moved in nearby. Thing is, it’s been in exactly the same spot for 4 days in a row, is very friendly but not sure what it’s waiting for in that spot. It can’t be the restaurant since it doesn’t open until the evening and each time I’ve passed it, it’s been mid morning so perhaps it just waits to get affection from passing traffic? One of those cases where I’m not sure what to do. I would adopt it in a heartbeat but have no intention of stealing someone else’s cat. I suppose if the weather takes a turn for the worse and it’s still hanging around in the same spot I may have to make some enquiries locally. In the meantime I’ll try and sort out a photo as he/she would melt the iciest of hearts 😻. I’ll let Urban be the judge here 🙂


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 22, 2020)

So we have a new member of the family!. Can anyone recommend pet insurance?


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2020)

I use PetPlan and do not hesitate at recommending them. 

Unfortunately due to Radar's health issues in his latter years I ended up claiming WAY more than I had ever paid in premiums (well over 10k over the space of 2 years) and they dealt with it direct with the vet so the only thing I had to do was sign the claim forms that the vet printed out and claims got paid direct, then the vet would invoice me for the excess.  There was never any issue, no problems, all my claims were paid in full as requested in a reasonable amount of time.

Also use them for Sonic, he's had an expensive MRI scan among other things, the claim for that was also paid direct to the vet without us having to pay the vet up front and reclaim the money.

Might be an idea to check that your vet has a similar arrangement with any particular insurers, because honestly if your cat suddenly falls ill and needs urgent treatment, it can be a real weight off if the vet and insurance company can just sort it out between themselves and leave you to worry about what is best for your cat, not the paperwork.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 23, 2020)

Those pawses


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 23, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> So we have a new member of the family!. Can anyone recommend pet insurance?
> 
> View attachment 231420



I use bought by many for insurance. So far so good in terms of payout.


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> So we have a new member of the family!. Can anyone recommend pet insurance?
> 
> View attachment 231420



No one will insure something priceless like that.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 23, 2020)

Grandson and Gizmo. Grandson is 5' 11" now.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 23, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> So we have a new member of the family!. Can anyone recommend pet insurance?
> 
> View attachment 231420



In my experience pet insurance just wasn’t worth it over the lifetime of our girl Buttons. With the excess I worked out that just paying the bills as they happened was much cheaper than the total premiums. Unless your cat is particularly accident prone then I’d recommend just putting aside a small sum every month for any eventualities.
We’ve done this for our two boys and we’re definitely up on the deal - bearing in mind the increased premiums (& excess) as they get older. 🙂


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Grandson and Gizmo. Grandson is 5' 11" now.



If so, Gizmo's about the same height as me.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 24, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Grandson and Gizmo. Grandson is 5' 11" now.





Sasaferrato said:


>




Wouldn't it be cool to do a remake of those photos? 😁


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 24, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to do a remake of those photos? 😁



Sadly, Gizmo is off to the great mouse hunt in the sky.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 24, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Sadly, Gizmo is off to the great mouse hunt in the sky.



Oh I am sorry..🥺


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 25, 2020)

Lil’ Bob is up to something behind those cushions and looking very furtive


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2020)

I received two impromptu lap invasions whilst working today, which is unusual.


----------



## petee (Sep 26, 2020)

😇


----------



## A380 (Sep 26, 2020)

Epona said:


> I use PetPlan and do not hesitate at recommending them.
> 
> Unfortunately due to Radar's health issues in his latter years I ended up claiming WAY more than I had ever paid in premiums (well over 10k over the space of 2 years) and they dealt with it direct with the vet so the only thing I had to do was sign the claim forms that the vet printed out and claims got paid direct, then the vet would invoice me for the excess.  There was never any issue, no problems, all my claims were paid in full as requested in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> ...


 Pet Plan for me too. No complaints.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 26, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Oh I am sorry..🥺



Nowt to be sorry about, he had a good life. He and Gremlin were inseparable, after Gremlin went Gizmo just pined away.   

Gremlin.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 26, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Nowt to be sorry about, he had a good life. He and Gremlin were inseparable, after Gremlin went Gizmo just pined away.
> 
> Gremlin.



I'm sure both Gremlin and Gizmo had lovely lives with you and each other. 
🥰


----------



## vanya (Sep 26, 2020)

Kitten close encounter with a Golden Retriever


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 27, 2020)

Stray puss on my windowsill crying, red and Milly keeping watch . Milly was head rubbing through the window, but it keeps running off.
Weather is shit tonight


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 27, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Sadly, Gizmo is off to the great mouse hunt in the sky.



Sorry to hear that - sounds like he had a great life though. 🙂


----------



## Little Piranha (Sep 28, 2020)

This is not convenient.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 28, 2020)

Little Piranha said:


> This is not convenient.



Maybe not for you


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2020)

You can tell sometimes that her heart's not in it. She jumped up on the bed as normal this morning, and sat on my chest. However, there was no nuzzling, no nose rubbing and no real purring. She just seemed to want to lie there and stare at me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

Where’s me dinner?
View attachment IMG_1500.MP4


----------



## Epona (Sep 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> You can tell sometimes that her heart's not in it. She jumped up on the bed as normal this morning, and sat on my chest. However, there was no nuzzling, no nose rubbing and no real purring. She just seemed to want to lie there and stare at me.



Ah the old "I am not after affection, you are simply the warmest thing in this room right now" ploy


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2020)

Epona said:


> Ah the old "I am not after affection, you are simply the warmest thing in this room right now" ploy



Possibly. This morning, despite being in the bedroom, she didn't even bother to get on the bed. Maybe it was too much effort for too little reward.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 1, 2020)

vet appointment for rosa this morning, so I get her trapped in when she comes for breakfast, cat flap set so my other cats can come in but not go out. Go to get the car, get back and she's gone. She must have worked out how to open the catflap from the inside or to kind of tailgate one of the other cats coming in. I've searched the house for her and unless she's found somewhere really strange she's definitely not inside, no windows open, didn't run out the front door when I used it. There's no other logical explanation... assuming she doesn't turn up inside the house anyway.

From now on the cat flap gets locked both ways when she's got a vet appointment.

Edit: and there she is the little blighter. Jokes on her though because now she's going to get trapped twice more, as i was going to do her flea treatment after the vet visit, now I'll have to do it whenever she next comes in _and_ she's back at the vet on Monday


----------



## pesh (Oct 1, 2020)

Helping defrost the tortoise for her last feed before she goes into hibernation


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2020)

BigTom said:


> From now on the cat flap gets locked both ways when she's got a vet appointment.



I learned the hard way much the same thing a few years ago, and mine doesn't mind the vet.

What she does mind is the sun selfishly moving after she's found a nice spot to spend the afternoon:


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 2, 2020)

Been in bed all day,


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Been in bed all day,View attachment 232669


Awww, who's a fluffy wickle baby! ♥


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2020)

The obvious first thing to do on coming in from a monsoon is to jump up on your human's desk and walk all over his work to dry off.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 3, 2020)

Nabbed black face tonight. Weather turning shite and the gardener's don't seem to care that she's getting beasted by a huge stray tom.
Gone to live with professor fluff aka Frank, and so far ( twenty minutes in) no hissing, spitting or claws from either party. Only casualty are my hands trying to get her in the carrier.
Bf having a wash and Frank looking on behind.

Frank looking non plussed.

Bf pretty much the same.

Fingers crossed it likes her new home.
Still got stripey face and cartoon head living in a carrier outside my front door, so at least they have a bit of shelter till I can sort something for them.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 3, 2020)

Now on a two tier system. Frank claiming top of the bus.


----------



## Epona (Oct 3, 2020)

Frank has an "I know you are down there" expression on his face bless him.  Hope it all goes ok, I hate introducing cats.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 3, 2020)

Epona said:


> Frank has an "I know you are down there" expression on his face bless him.  Hope it all goes ok, I hate introducing cats.


It's all too good to be true so far!  Frank just keeps trying to sniff her arse. Bf curled up and sleeping?. 3 years this has took and I'll be honest I was petrified it wouldn't work.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2020)

Lil’ Bob has just come in from the wet looking like he’s been for a swim. Mrs SFM is helping him settle down after his ordeal


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2020)

Something was going on downstairs last night as I was trying to get to sleep. There were certainly no invaders, and she hadn't brought in anything to play with, but there was a lot of random squeaking and very fast shuttle runs around the hallway.

I'm a human, ergo I'm not capable of understanding.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2020)

My shoulder is hurting this evening as I was lying on the sofa today watching a stream of the football and Ozzie curled up in my arm.  

I obviously couldn't move her, so 100 minutes later with not being able to have a drink or move my shoulder from a right angle position I was dehydrated and had pain. 

There was a point where she was on her back with her four paws in the air sleeping and I got to rub her belly, which I can never do normally due to cat trap, so I am taking it as a win.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 4, 2020)

Vic - as I found him this morning


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2020)

Ziggy doing his thing


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 4, 2020)

editor said:


> Ziggy doing his thing
> 
> View attachment 232933



Black eyes of mischief...


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2020)

For the first time in the six years I've lived here I saw another cat walk along the garden fence and onto the shed. A big beast, he (I'm guessing) looked like he could handle himself. Fortunately Missy was busy on the sofa at the time, so wasn't able to go out reclaim her territory.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2020)

Donut's elbows are too big.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 4, 2020)

How Sunday’s should be; a study by Jangles


----------



## Little Piranha (Oct 5, 2020)

Ludicrous animal.


----------



## Epona (Oct 5, 2020)

Little Piranha said:


> View attachment 232999
> Ludicrous animal.



I think I saw him on a nature documentary about large felines of the Amazonian rainforest - very handsome jaguar kitty


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 5, 2020)

I keep thinking I couldn't love Donut (from afar) any more and then he goes and does something like this...


May Kasahara said:


> Donut's elbows are too big.
> 
> View attachment 232973



Really a very adorable dork. But what a dork he is


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2020)

He is indeed adorkable  a lovely, cuddly, silly fellow.


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2020)

You can tell it's getting a bit cooler, as the seat-stealing has begun.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 7, 2020)

This happens every autumn. Big Cat gets used to the patio door being open all summer and now it isn’t she sits there looking at me waiting for me to open it rather than using the cat flap.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 8, 2020)

Went to bed early last night and Lil’ Bob stole my chair:


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 8, 2020)

Tina taking a snooze in the sun...


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 8, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> This happens every autumn. Big Cat gets used to the patio door being open all summer and now it isn’t she sits there looking at me waiting for me to open it rather than using the cat flap. View attachment 233364


She looks pissed


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 8, 2020)

I read that as she looks drunk!


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 8, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I read that as she looks drunk!


over here in USA pissed = mad


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 8, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Went to bed early last night and Lil’ Bob stole my chair:
> 
> View attachment 233450


aww how cute


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 8, 2020)

This is Night, my neighbour's cat! She's a friendly girl but for a moment I thought Lilith had aged suddenly.


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> This happens every autumn. Big Cat gets used to the patio door being open all summer and now it isn’t she sits there looking at me waiting for me to open it rather than using the cat flap. View attachment 233364



How far is it from the pictured spot to said cat flap? Or is it more a matter of principle?


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 8, 2020)

stavros said:


> How far is it from the pictured spot to said cat flap? Or is it more a matter of principle?


About 10 feet. 

It’s a matter of principle.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 8, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> over here in USA pissed = mad


Yes, I get that.  It was a sort of "why does that poster think my cat is drunk?  Oh.  An American. "

there is a mismatch sometimes between UK an US English (two countries divided by one language)

This is an English site.  You have to expect us to speak UK English here.


----------



## stavros (Oct 9, 2020)

I had my ankles randomly attacked during a work meeting today.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 9, 2020)

stavros said:


> I had my ankles randomly attacked during a work meeting today.



you must have weird colleagues...


----------



## stavros (Oct 9, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you must have weird colleagues...



"Colleague" implies some kind of equality in the hierarchy...


----------



## Epona (Oct 10, 2020)

This is Vinnie, he lives with our friends.  He is a Norwegian Forest Cat around 10 years old and used to live with a relative of our friends who is now in a nursing home, so he has been adopted.

He is absolutely fucking massive (about 8kg) with huge furry paws with long tufts between his toes and loads of fur all over.  Seriously he has paws that are nearly the same size as my Sonic's head.  Very friendly and sweet, I was allowed to do a belly rub, he's a real gentle giant of a cat.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Ziggy doing his thing
> 
> View attachment 232933


Haha he’s adorable


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> Haha he’s adorable


Obviously he can be a real pain in the arse - he's a cat -but it's hard to get annoyed when he gives you this look!


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Obviously he can be a real pain in the arse - he's a cat -but it's hard to get annoyed when he gives you this look!
> 
> View attachment 233741




Ziggy reminds me of..


🙂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 10, 2020)

Epona said:


> This is Vinnie, he lives with our friends.  He is a Norwegian Forest Cat around 10 years old and used to live with a relative of our friends who is now in a nursing home, so he has been adopted.
> 
> He is absolutely fucking massive (about 8kg) with huge furry paws with long tufts between his toes and loads of fur all over.  Seriously he has paws that are nearly the same size as my Sonic's head.  Very friendly and sweet, I was allowed to do a belly rub, he's a real gentle giant of a cat.
> 
> View attachment 233739


Lovely boy.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 10, 2020)

Vastra being motivational while I do my morning exercise:


----------



## pogofish (Oct 10, 2020)

The things you find lurking in your undergrowth in the morning...!


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 10, 2020)

Vic has emerged from the windowsill


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 10, 2020)

Purrfect match: cats and their human doubles
					

We all know someone who looks like their dog, but what about our feline friends? Photographer Gerrard Gethings set out to match moggies with their lookalikes – with uncanny results




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 10, 2020)

Bella and Chloe together in the cat hut:






Bella and Rogue together in the cat hut:


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2020)

At night, the Evil awakens...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 11, 2020)

You go to the toilet and the cat ( Milly) nicks ya warm chair. Obviously you shoo them and don't tuck them in


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 11, 2020)

We're all making the most of the sun


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 11, 2020)

Ah, _there's_ the other one


----------



## Reno (Oct 11, 2020)

The battle for the tv chair is ongoing. As soon as it's clear I'm going to sit on it, Alfie hops on the chair and immediately assumes a position, like he's been there for hours and couldn't possibly be disturbed. He just needs a towel, so he can permanently reserve it German-style.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 12, 2020)

My housemate stayed over at his boyfriend's place last night, so I was on kitten sitting duty! I played with Lilith, then left her to eat when she got hungry and this morning I gave her breakfast. She was still curled up in her basket when I walked in but soon perked up when she saw I'd brought her food!


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> The battle for the tv chair is ongoing. As soon as it's clear I'm going to sit on it, Alfie hops on the chair and immediately assumes a position, like he's been there for hours and couldn't possibly be disturbed. He just needs a towel, so he can permanently reserve it German-style.
> 
> View attachment 233956



Vic steals my chair if I nip to the kitchen but hasn’t got the nerve to front it out when I get back and will jump off rather than be pushed. Lil’ Bob on the other hand grows roots and will fight eviction to the bitter end - with much sulking and accusing looks. 😾


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 12, 2020)

An old photo of Gremlin and Smokey.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 12, 2020)

Milly's on tier 3 ( lockdown) after coming home last night with a cut to her ear and Tufts of fur hanging out all over. Finally ate something this afternoon.
Charlie is on 2, she's allowed out but can't mix with cats from other households (at least the bruiser that did Milly over).


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 13, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly's on tier 3 ( lockdown) after coming home last night with a cut to her ear and Tufts of fur hanging out all over. Finally ate something this afternoon.
> Charlie is on 2, she's allowed out but can't mix with cats from other households (at least the bruiser that did Milly over).
> View attachment 234140




And who is that  lurking at the very bottom and looking up at Milly and Charlie?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> And who is that  lurking at the very bottom and looking up at Milly and Charlie?


Haha. It's a cat my elderly neighbour knitted for me. Charlie, Milly and red sometimes sit on her windowsill.

Red's a rather contemporary interpretation


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 13, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Haha. It's a cat my elderly neighbour knitted for me. Charlie, Milly and red sometimes sit on her windowsill.
> View attachment 234142
> Red's a rather contemporary interpretation



Aww..they're very cute.
You elderly neighbour is decent.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Aww..they're very cute.
> You elderly neighbour is decent.


She's lovely, she knitted them when her husband was ill and In a hospital bed at home. Frank, aka proffesor fluff is named after her husband. Best friend I had here up on the lonely hill. 
Frank..


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 13, 2020)

Ah, gorgeous Frank. Also Epona I love Vinnie - would love a big bruiser forest cat of my own one day. Although Donut makes a pretty good stand in with his giant hairy paws.


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> She's lovely, she knitted them when her husband was ill and In a hospital bed at home. Frank, aka proffesor fluff is named after her husband. Best friend I had here up on the lonely hill.
> Frank..
> View attachment 234143


OMG his eyebrows  😍


----------



## Cloo (Oct 13, 2020)

Someone has been very cuddly and purry today and sticking close to her hoomyns.


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 14, 2020)

Stan action. Been trying to repair the fence, he’s not helping.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 14, 2020)

Stan is helpfully holding the panel for you and testing the angle of the slat!


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 15, 2020)

Cat or rock or rock or cat ...
Lotte


----------



## nogojones (Oct 15, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 227812


Does your cat have a sex toy?


----------



## nogojones (Oct 15, 2020)

So this is his thing now. If his bowl isn't filled up with food, he'll ride you round the house like a human Roomba, with his claws dug into your nipple as an additional reminder of your neglect


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Does your cat have a sex toy?



He is basically an overgrown child, so I doubt it


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 15, 2020)

“What?”


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2020)

Mr. Kippers likes to help Mr. QofG's work!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2020)

He also does a very good consumptive poet impression


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 15, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly's on tier 3 ( lockdown) after coming home last night with a cut to her ear and Tufts of fur hanging out all over. Finally ate something this afternoon.
> Charlie is on 2, she's allowed out but can't mix with cats from other households (at least the bruiser that did Milly over).
> View attachment 234140



Crikey - look just like our two! 🥰


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2020)

One of them is HATING THIS


----------



## Epona (Oct 16, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of them is HATING THIS
> 
> View attachment 234515View attachment 234516



You can practically see the cat thinking "ok, how do I get out of this... looking for an escape route..."

Really lovely photos mind you


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2020)

Epona said:


> You can practically see the cat thinking "ok, how do I get out of this... looking for an escape route..."
> 
> Really lovely photos mind you


I know, poor Mr. K.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of them is HATING THIS
> 
> View attachment 234515View attachment 234516



To be fair, he is holding him vaguely correctly. When I was about his age I'd put both forearms under our cat's tummy and pick her up, with her legs dangling below.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 16, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers likes to help Mr. QofG's work!
> 
> 
> View attachment 234422View attachment 234423View attachment 234427


He's one handsome cat


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 17, 2020)

So. Umm! This evening I had, for tea, fresh from the local fish monger in Wells market, butter pan fried Brill with accompanying vegetables

I know. I know. 

What didn't quite fit into the pan was the "head" - this was put to one side and fried later

This was then METICULOUSLY hand picked for bones and any other non-cat friendly protein

Basically a DAMNED SIGHT BETTER THAN ANY CAT FOOD MUCK

Equally divided between the two boys bowls

I might as well have shat in their bowls for all that was eaten

Back onto the biscuits it is then

Fucking ingrates


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 17, 2020)

They are now chowing down on DIET (Fat Boi belly busta) biscuits like manna from heaven

FML


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2020)

I went away for a few days earlier this week, and have had very good reports on Missy's behaviour from my neighbours who fed her. No hissing, as has been the case previously.


----------



## Chz (Oct 18, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> They are now chowing down on DIET (Fat Boi belly busta) biscuits like manna from heaven
> 
> FML


Mine's like that, too. Only people food he likes is pigeon (which is fair enough). He likes to _watch_ us eat, but never begs because he knows he doesn't like what we're having. His favourite seems to be the RC "Sterilised" chunks - he doesn't even like the food that looks more like food.


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2020)

Chz said:


> Mine's like that, too. Only people food he likes is pigeon (which is fair enough). He likes to _watch_ us eat, but never begs because he knows he doesn't like what we're having. His favourite seems to be the RC "Sterilised" chunks - he doesn't even like the food that looks more like food.


Mine are little horrors, Jakey especially - I spend a lot of meals with him hovering and watching my fork and making little begging noises - it's like having a puppy


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2020)

Mega excitement as I watched the snooker this afternoon. Despite years of watching the sport with her, it's only just struck me that her enjoyment is a bit false, given that she's colour-blind.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2020)

larry the downing street cat has a tweeter thread going about cats assisting their hoomans doing the work from home thing


----------



## nogojones (Oct 20, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> larry the downing street cat has a tweeter thread going about cats assisting their hoomans doing the work from home thing



If he really wants to assist he should be focusing on tripping up BJ as he comes down the stairs


----------



## pogofish (Oct 20, 2020)

The lurker cat is back.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 20, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> So. Umm! This evening I had, for tea, fresh from the local fish monger in Wells market, butter pan fried Brill with accompanying vegetables
> 
> I know. I know.
> 
> ...



I think you are beginning to understand the psyche of the cat.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2020)

Chz said:


> Mine's like that, too. Only people food he likes is pigeon (which is fair enough). He likes to _watch_ us eat, but never begs because he knows he doesn't like what we're having. His favourite seems to be the RC "Sterilised" chunks - he doesn't even like the food that looks more like food.



Whereas Donut has taken to hopping up onto a chair the minute someone gets up, and then politely waiting with a look of expectant bafflement on his face.

(he doesn't get anything)


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2020)

Unexpected scenes here this morning as Viv brought a live mouse in and released it into Mr K's Zoom call


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 22, 2020)

. moved to pissed off thread


----------



## stavros (Oct 22, 2020)

Why don't they realise that, if they're sprawled over your lap washing themselves, they _don't_ need to stick their claws in for stability?


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Lil’ Bob’s nicked my chair again


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 23, 2020)

Vic has found a new spot upstairs


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

05:48 am this morning, Rogue tipped the water bottle that I had left opened on the headrest all over me. It was a startling wake up call:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2020)

Yeah yeah, blame the poor cat...


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 23, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Vic has found a new spot upstairs
> 
> View attachment 235523




All seeing
All knowing Vic 
🙂


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob’s taken back his official chair, and grudgingly thanks you for keeping it warm for him.
> 
> View attachment 235497



Corrected for you.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 24, 2020)

Found an abandoned stray kitten, mother seemed to have left it. Waited two days and still the mother hadn't come back for it. As the temperatures have started dropping here we ended up taking it in yesterday.

Going to be interesting to see how she gets on with my six dogs. Had her wormed and treated for fleas today.

Keeping her isolated until she can get her first shots of the vet's advice.

Mina.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 24, 2020)

Came home from the market this morning to be met by a very damp frizzy tailed filthy dirty Casper cat this morning

He'd been involved in yet another dispute over territory with the newish neighbours cat

This is or could easily become a daily occurrence with a right two and eight going on every time he sets foot out the door

If only his brother would join in give the other car a bit of a seeing to and then they could go back to their early morning playish fights on the landing outside our bedroom

He's alright now he's stopped feeling sorry for himself and has spent the afternoon on my lap getting generally itched

The only plus side is the chief protagonist is a fair bit older so his time will come


----------



## stavros (Oct 24, 2020)

"No thanks; I'll wait 'til dinner."


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2020)

Picked up a litter box today and she has already started using it!


----------



## smmudge (Oct 25, 2020)

Would like to get ready for my Sunday run but Dylan has other plans for me


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2020)

stavros said:


> "No thanks; I'll wait 'til dinner."
> 
> View attachment 235713



I love the way they go slightly cross-eyed when doing this.  Do you also get the slight "huff huff huff" noise as they are taking in all the odours from you?

You know what I realised today - no-one and nothing on this planet is ever going to love me as much and as unconditionally as my little blue cat Sonic does.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 25, 2020)

Some random cat in West Green.


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2020)

Epona said:


> I love the way they go slightly cross-eyed when doing this.  Do you also get the slight "huff huff huff" noise as they are taking in all the odours from you?



I don't get any extra noises. I think it's less about smelling me, and more about rubbing her nose and cheeks over my hand to spread her scent. It's about marking me as her property.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Vic has found a new spot upstairs
> 
> View attachment 235523



Very Black Lodge


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2020)

Ziggy!


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

Trying out Halloween bat outfit on bella:


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 26, 2020)

Wow, Ziggy's orange really pops in that picture editor. Very suave. Looks like a dating profile picture. Does he have his own Instagram ?


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Ziggy!
> 
> View attachment 235930



Ziggy looks like he's sat in the sun on a fancy deck chair* on a yacht....

"Cocktails anyone Mew?"


*he blue and white stripes look like the cloth in a deck chair


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Ziggy looks like he's sat in the sun on a fancy deck chair on a cruise liner ...
> Coctails anyone? 😁


He's on my stairs!


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 26, 2020)

editor said:


> He's on my stairs!


😁👍
I am looking on the phone. At first glance its what came to mind.

He's a very handsome lad 🙂


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 26, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Trying out Halloween bat outfit on bella:



she does not look all that impressed...


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> she does not look all that impressed...



Bella, never loves anything placed on her:


----------



## hegley (Oct 26, 2020)

We've just moved house - Peanut seems to have found a good spot.


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2020)

I had the odd sensation last night of Missy dreaming whilst facing me on my lap. It meant her whiskers and front paws twitching right on my crotch.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2020)

Last night I had to help extract a cat from a car engine. He'd been on a 4 mile trip and wasn't best impressed. Amazingly he's escaped with bruises, a sprained hip and has had the tip of his tail amputated - we honestly thought he was going to be horribly injured.

Watch out for cats in your engine as the weather gets colder folks!


----------



## hegley (Oct 26, 2020)

hegley said:


> We've just moved house - Peanut seems to have found a good spot.
> 
> View attachment 236002


Felix has chosen a much less comfortable spot - the dining room table:


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 26, 2020)

We got a new cat visitor, our neighbour got him but he seems to have made best friends with our cat. He keeps eating food though, cant really stop him 3entirely. Another neighbour (not the one who bought cat) thought it was ours and apologised yesterday because the cat keeps visiting their flat too and her kids love it and they have also been feeding him, he is going to get huge. He is the tabby, ours is black and white


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2020)

that's a ginger, not a tabby


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> that's a ginger, not a tabby


is it? I thought tabby meant ginger... are tabbys darker or what?
he is not as friendly as our cat.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 26, 2020)

one thing actually, it is pretty apparent that he has not been neutered and i'm a bit worried that the neighbours (who actually own him) aren't going to bother... I don't know them at all though, I'd rather not make the first conversation "can you neuter your cat", do I have any duty to speak to them do you reckon or can I just ignore it?


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 26, 2020)

Our neighbour took this one of one boy outside and the other inside


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 26, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> is it? I thought tabby meant ginger... are tabbys darker or what?



tabby is generally your stripey kitty, as in 








orange / ginger tabby cats are also a thing, and think your local six dinner sid may count as ginger tabby


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 26, 2020)

Ah yeh I think the photos dont show the stripes very well, def ginger tabby if that is a thing. Always eating, I never seen anything like it.

The 2 cats used to say hello by touching noses, unfortunately that was just a brief phase


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Bella, never loves anything placed on her:



Your car appears to be broken

Devil spawn Rusty was put in a harness like this to enable a walk around when we moved to our then new to us house

She was out in a Houdini'esk sub 10 seconds and ready to rip the skin from my bones should I try re-apply


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> tabby is generally your stripey kitty, as in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y. E. A. H. Ummmmm! 

We were "sold" FiFi as an exotic "blue" tabby - she was like the highly desirable silver / grey tabby but with the ink cartridge on the way out so a super light colouring

Turned out, after she was nicely settled in and the rehoming fee paid, her pelt reverted to its natural shitty brown tabby colour

Which was nice


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2020)

She's still a sweety though


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 26, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Y. E. A. H. Ummmmm!
> 
> We were "sold" FiFi as an exotic "blue" tabby - she was like the highly desirable silver / grey tabby but with the ink cartridge on the way out so a super light colouring
> 
> ...


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 26, 2020)

The second one is spot on for a Halloween shot


donkyboy said:


> Trying out Halloween bat outfit on bella:


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Your car appears to be broken
> 
> Devil spawn Rusty was put in a harness like this to enable a walk around when we moved to our then new to us house
> 
> She was out in a Houdini'esk sub 10 seconds and ready to rip the skin from my bones should I try re-apply



Bella is the opposite. when you put something on her, she gets scared and freezes as per the video and wont move until you take it off.


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2020)

Ginger cats are tabbies, but not all tabbies are ginger.  (It is the eumelanin - dark pigment - that eradicates tabby patterning in a cat coat and ginger cats do not produce that, it is the lack of it that makes them ginger.  Ginger cats that also have the dilute gene may only have a very faint tabby pattern though.  Some cats that look all red such as Abysinnian or Somali breeds are still tabbies - ticked tabbies which mean all hairs are banded the same, so their coat appears the same shade at the tip with lighter bands higher up the hair shaft - still tabby though)


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 26, 2020)

Epona said:


> Ginger cats are tabbies, but not all tabbies are ginger.  (It is the eumelanin - dark pigment - that eradicates tabby patterning in a cat coat and ginger cats do not produce that, it is the lack of it that makes them ginger.  Ginger cats that also have the dilute gene may only have a very faint tabby pattern though.  Some cats that look all red such as Abysinnian or Somali breeds are still tabbies - ticked tabbies which mean all hairs are banded the same, so their coat appears the same shade at the tip with lighter bands higher up the hair shaft - still tabby though)


Now that is some good knowledge


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 26, 2020)

Epona said:


> ticked tabbies which mean all hairs are banded the same, so their coat appears the same shade at the tip with lighter bands higher up the hair shaft



tabbies have evolved specially so that when they shed hairs, it shows on any colour fabric


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 27, 2020)

This little feral guy was trapped and neutered a year ago. Since then he's been showing up for food, and up until a few weeks ago he'd have taken your hand off for a bit of chicken. Then one night recently he decided to venture into the bedroom through the open window, and this is him tonight. He was very wet when he came in, and needed wrapping up


----------



## Chz (Oct 27, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Bella, never loves anything placed on her:



My old cat from 25 years back was getting a bit elderly. So we thought if we put a harness on he could roam the back garden freely but not get into trouble elsewhere. (This was after a visit to the vet to deal with the after-effects of a nasty fight) He didn't resist the harness being put on, but once outside, instead of roaming, he went out to the maximum length of the lead and just sat there with his back to us for an hour.  You could tell he was _furious _with us. He was normally an active, very loving cat but just sat there, immobile.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2020)

Chz said:


> My old cat from 25 years back was getting a bit elderly. So we thought if we put a harness on he could roam the back garden freely but not get into trouble elsewhere. (This was after a visit to the vet to deal with the after-effects of a nasty fight) He didn't resist the harness being put on, but once outside, instead of roaming, he went out to the maximum length of the lead and just sat there with his back to us for an hour.  You could tell he was _furious _with us. He was normally an active, very loving cat but just sat there, immobile.



Jakey's previous human (his breeder had him til he was a year old before he was neutered and homed with me as a pet) tried him on a harness once, he took the path of least resistance and just went completely floppy.  She picked him up and put him back on the ground and he just kind of puddled there and refused to move.  He has been very happily indoor only ever since 

(He still does the going completely floppy thing if I try to move him from my lap or do anything in terms of medical care with him - that is his out, "oh I am just going to pretend that I am dead and hope this stops soon" )


----------



## Cloo (Oct 27, 2020)

One wet ass pussy


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2020)

Cloo said:


> One wet ass pussy



Urban's ranking on search engines goes through the roof.


----------



## Little Piranha (Oct 27, 2020)

Got back from two weeks away last night, he's done nothing but lie on us since he came in this morning. Obviously the flat sitter didn't spoil him as much as we two suckers do.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> This little feral guy was trapped and neutered a year ago. Since then he's been showing up for food, and up until a few weeks ago he'd have taken your hand off for a bit of chicken. Then one night recently he decided to venture into the bedroom through the open window, and this is him tonight. He was very wet when he came in, and needed wrapping up
> 
> View attachment 236070



"meh, maybe there's something to be said for this 'pet' business"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2020)

cats protection have today as national black (and black + white) cat day

o hai to urban's monochrome kittehs

: purr :


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 27, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "meh, maybe there's something to be said for this 'pet' business"


It's almost as if he's been outside in the cold and rain all his life, and suddenly discovered heat, free food and cuddles.


----------



## Bwark (Oct 28, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's almost as if he's been outside in the cold and rain all his life, and suddenly discovered heat, free food and cuddles.




Sounds like he found the right house to go to


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 28, 2020)

Bwark said:


> Sounds like he found the right house to go to


A very kind man indeed to the feline world. Let's hope that it isn't a vindictive, clawing, biting, flea ridden shitbag that you are. 
Now, off you fuck , you insecure prick and your numerous incarnations on here.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2020)

View attachment Mina.mp4


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 29, 2020)

What a vicious beast!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2020)

Inexplicable sulk last night


----------



## Reno (Oct 29, 2020)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 236380



Very cute.  

Just one tip, if you don't use your hands and fingers as a "toy" for the kitten, it will be far less likely to get into the habit of suddenly attacking your hands as an adult. Of course if you don't mind that, carry on.


----------



## Bwark (Oct 29, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> A very kind man indeed to the feline world. Let's hope that it isn't a vindictive, clawing, biting, flea ridden shitbag that you are.
> Now, off you fuck , you insecure prick and your numerous incarnations on here.



Wow. I'm a little disturbed by the vehemence and inappropriate response to me saying that a cat has obviously been lucky in finding a good home. Are you the poster's girlfriend or wife or family member? Do you find my post about the lucky cat offensive?  I did not think my post was offensive at all. It feels as if you are making suppositions about me. Mind you, being a non Caucasian two years into my gender transitioning I am quite used to being subjected to verbal (and more) abuse as an almost daily occurrence. I can only respond in kind by, like you, making a supposition. Maybe you're having a tough time right now. So I'm sending you a hug (((Calamity))) and hope that life gets easier for you very soon. Take care x


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 29, 2020)

Bwark said:


> Wow. I'm a little disturbed by the vehemence and inappropriate response to me saying that a cat has obviously been lucky in finding a good home. Are you the poster's girlfriend or wife or family member? Do you find my post about the lucky cat offensive?  I did not think my post was offensive at all. It feels as if you are making suppositions about me. Mind you, being a non Caucasian two years into my gender transitioning I am quite used to being subjected to verbal (and more) abuse as an almost daily occurrence. I can only respond in kind by, like you, making a supposition. Maybe you're having a tough time right now. So I'm sending you a hug (((Calamity))) and hope that life gets easier for you very soon. Take care x


What gender do you identify as, out of interest?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 29, 2020)

Bwark said:


> Wow. I'm a little disturbed by the vehemence and inappropriate response to me saying that a cat has obviously been lucky in finding a good home. Are you the poster's girlfriend or wife or family member? Do you find my post about the lucky cat offensive?  I did not think my post was offensive at all. It feels as if you are making suppositions about me. Mind you, being a non Caucasian two years into my gender transitioning I am quite used to being subjected to verbal (and more) abuse as an almost daily occurrence. I can only respond in kind by, like you, making a supposition. Maybe you're having a tough time right now. So I'm sending you a hug (((Calamity))) and hope that life gets easier for you very soon. Take care x


Do one ms. Sodapop.
That would make life easier, thanks in advance .
As for the poster, I don't know him/her. Although I'm quite certain you do or you wouldn't be guessing their gender or dating preference , what with you transistioning  that wouldnt be on now would it ?


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 30, 2020)

Tina saying hello to everyone on U75...
View attachment 236525


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> Tina saying hello to everyone on U75...
> View attachment 236525


Can't see anything ?


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 30, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Can't see anything ?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2020)

o hai, tina  🐱


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> View attachment 236526


Hello Tina


----------



## Bwark (Oct 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What gender do you identify as, out of interest?


Female, I'm older and was quite confused for so much of my life, I had so many male influences that were set in stone that it took me a long time to realise and come to the conclusion that I'd been living a lie. It's been painful. But my post was not about my gender or my race, just about being harangued for saying I love that a kitty has found a lovely home.
I am very private and I don't usually state my circumstances but that post came out of the blue and I just wanted to say that sticks and stones, and assumptions and suppositions aren't always a good reason to attack somebody.  This world has so many opposing views, vegans, LBGT etc, race and to say what calamity said in response to my non confrontational post about a cat was surprising and somewhat disconcerting.
This year has been difficult for so many people, I've lost three loved ones to covid this year so maybe calamity is just having a tough time? I have no idea, but its water off a ducks back because I experience worse often and the reason I don't usually post private information such as my gender etc is because prejudice without facts has become an everyday thing for me


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2020)

Strange that you say you went to a girls’ school then


----------



## Bwark (Oct 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What gender do you identify as, out of interest?





Calamity1971 said:


> Do one ms. Sodapop.
> That would make life easier, thanks in advance .
> As for the poster, I don't know him/her. Although I'm quite certain you do or you wouldn't be guessing their gender or dating preference , what with you transistioning  that wouldnt be on now would it ?


Clearly you do know them, otherwise you would not be able to say that with certaincy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2020)

Bwark said:


> I went to an all girls grammar school, it was a bit bitchy but the education was well rounded and I had no complaints. The head mistress was strict but I think it was a good school


🤔


----------



## Bwark (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm not guessing, I do read back over people's posts in order to try and understand them. Most intelligent people would when they are new to a supposedly public but very cliquey forum. I still do not understand why you posted that response to my saying the cat was lucky, maybe you'd like to explain? Hope tomorrow is a good day for you, take care x


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2020)

Bwark said:


> Clearly you do know them, otherwise you would not be able to say that with certaincy.


The only thing I'm certain about, is that you were sodapop and Isis Elektra. Your writing style is somewhat unique, and yet again you're here with a new name following a certain poster around like a tedious troll.


----------



## Bwark (Oct 30, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Do one ms. Sodapop.
> That would make life easier, thanks in advance .
> As for the poster, I don't know him/her. Although I'm quite certain you do or you wouldn't be guessing their gender or dating preference , what with you transistioning  that wouldnt be on now would it ?





Orang Utan said:


> 🤔



In my dreams I did yes, it was a boys school, I like to pretend I was always female, it soothes my angst and makes me help forget my experiences. Confrontations like this just feed my insecurity Thanks X


----------



## Bwark (Oct 30, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> The only thing I'm certain about, is that you were sodapop and Isis Elektra. Your writing style is somewhat unique, and yet again you're here with a new name following a certain poster around like a tedious troll.


Ok, I still don't understand what that has to do with a cat though


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2020)

Bwark said:


> In my dreams I did yes, it was a boys school, I like to pretend I was always female, it soothes my angst and makes me help forget my experiences. Confrontations like this just feed my insecurity Thanks X


Chinny reckon


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 30, 2020)

Bwark said:


> Ok, I still don't understand what that has to do with a cat though


Oh I think you do. Anyway, I'll stop derailing the lovely kitty thread and wish you goodnight.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 30, 2020)

Your respected felines would not appreciate this infighting 🤪


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> Your respected felines would not appreciate this infighting 🤪



Speaking as a human in a multi-cat household, I can assure you there is nothing cats love more


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Dandred (Oct 30, 2020)

Reno said:


> Very cute.
> 
> Just one tip, if you don't use your hands and fingers as a "toy" for the kitten, it will be far less likely to get into the habit of suddenly attacking your hands as an adult. Of course if you don't mind that, carry on.



Thank you. That is some good advice.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 30, 2020)

Prince Shafi watching me poop. 😊


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 30, 2020)

Discovered her first "gift" in four years. It started wriggling so I had to take it out and dispatch it with a brick.  😿

She completely ignored it as if it was nothing to do with her.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 30, 2020)

Reno said:


> Very cute.
> 
> Just one tip, if you don't use your hands and fingers as a "toy" for the kitten, it will be far less likely to get into the habit of suddenly attacking your hands as an adult. Of course if you don't mind that, carry on.



I warned my mate about this when he took on one of our cat’s kittens. However he didn’t heed the warning and wound up in A&E several times for tentanus injections. Eventually he split up with his girlfriend, she took the cat and it calmed down considerably.


----------



## Reno (Oct 30, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> I warned my mate about this when he took on one of our cat’s kittens. However he didn’t heed the warning and wound up in A&E several times for tentanus injections. Eventually he split up with his girlfriend, she took the cat and it calmed down considerably.


I read up a little on "dos and don'ts" with cats before I got Alfie. Not using your hands to get a kitten's attention comes high up among what not to do, though I understand why most people can't resist doing that. It's recommended to always use a toy/object to play with kittens/cats, never hands/fingers. That is, unless you enjoy getting attacked by your cat, to then post memes on social media how all cats are out to kill their owners. I stuck to it and Alfie has never attacked my hands or otherwise bitten and scratched me. Once he's had enough of getting stroked, he just walks away.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 30, 2020)

Reno And talking of Alfie - pictures please


----------



## Reno (Oct 30, 2020)

High Voltage said:


> Reno And talking of Alfie - pictures please





^ The last thing I see before I go to sleep.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 30, 2020)

He is a very handsome chap indeed


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 30, 2020)

Meet Ms. Munni, she passed away at a ripe old age of 15. While she was here she bestowed love upon many...she’s been gone for 10 years but I still miss her.


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 30, 2020)

Stan’s at the vets Today.Had a operation this morning on his head ,Nasty lump behind he’s ear. Also getting a proper trim .  Will have to keep him in for the next 10 day’s.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2020)

I have pure cat envy when I see Alfie. Such a gorgeous cat.

Aww, poor Stan! He's not even arsed though is he?


----------



## pesh (Oct 30, 2020)

Reno said:


> I read up a little on "dos and don'ts" with cats before I got Alfie. Not using your hands to get a kitten's attention comes high up among what not to do, though I understand why most people can't resist doing that. It's recommended to always use a toy/object to play with kittens/cats, never hands/fingers. That is, unless you enjoy getting attacked by your cat, to then post memes on social media how all cats are out to kill their owners. I stuck to it and Alfie has never attacked my hands or otherwise bitten and scratched me. Once he's had enough of getting stroked, he just walks away.


Being randomly attacked is one of the best things about cat ownership


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 30, 2020)

HE will be arsed when the vets shave he's arse.and the cone of shame on he's head till the 9th.
going to be hell trying to keep him in.


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 30, 2020)

Stan’s home, not a happy bunny, been trying to get out of the cat flap. 10 day’s of fun.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm sorry I snorted with laughter at the same time as moaning 'oh poor Stan'. His FACE. Sorry, Stan. Get better soon. waxoyl some people with cone-loathing cats have reported success with the inflatable ones as they stop the beasts worrying at their wounds, but give them better peripheral vision - they're freaked out by cones not just because they hate wearing anything and cones are uncomfortable, but because they can't SEE properly, and so feel vulnerable and disoriented as well as pissed off. Although mostly just pissed off. And of course it won't help with frustrated 'I want out' moments either. Sorry Stan.


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 30, 2020)

trabuquera said:


> I'm sorry I snorted with laughter at the same time as moaning 'oh poor Stan'. His FACE. Sorry, Stan. Get better soon. waxoyl some people with cone-loathing cats have reported success with the inflatable ones as they stop the beasts worrying at their wounds, but give them better peripheral vision - they're freaked out by cones not just because they hate wearing anything and cones are uncomfortable, but because they can't SEE properly, and so feel vulnerable and disoriented as well as pissed off. Although mostly just pissed off. And of course it won't help with frustrated 'I want out' moments either. Sorry Stan.


Definitely freaking him out, lots of backward moon walking. He’s just had a bite to eat. Hopefully he’ll settle down in a while,


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2020)

Southwark Cathedral hold a ceremony to remember their recently deceased furry parishioner.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 31, 2020)

pesh said:


> Being randomly attacked is one of the best things about cat ownership


Indeed


----------



## Dandred (Oct 31, 2020)

First contact...


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Halloween from Bella:


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 31, 2020)

Happy Halloween Bella 🧙‍♀️


----------



## Reno (Oct 31, 2020)

Bellacula !


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 31, 2020)

Reno said:


> Bellacula !


Bella Lugosi


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 31, 2020)

can't recall if I've posted this

Sushi not putting up with my shit!


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 1, 2020)

Lil Bob


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 1, 2020)

stavros said:


> Southwark Cathedral hold a ceremony to remember their recently deceased furry parishioner.



I take great pleasure in the miserable Bishop of Burnley’s tweet and the well deserved backlash he’s getting for it 😉


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 1, 2020)

Bought new toolbag.
Sushi acts like a toolbag!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Bought new toolbag.



did hooman intend this thing as a cat bed?

yes - ignore it

no - sit in it / sleep on it


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2020)

My brother’s family have kittens, Fred and Wilma. They’re only 6 weeks old. Wilma is especially tiny. Had to view them through a window though


----------



## Me76 (Nov 1, 2020)

Ozzie and Orson have been quite loving recently and sleeping close enough to touch.  Although when one of them does it normally starts a fight.  

Today, I think Orson only stopped sleeping for 20 minutes around lunch.  Ate, toileted and then back on bed.  I want to be him in my next life.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 1, 2020)

Daft apeth. I pinged it for some time before he realised what was going on


----------



## moose (Nov 2, 2020)

Stan update: by yesterday afternoon, he still hadn't had a post-operative wee, from Friday morning  so we phoned the emergency vet who took him in, to keep an eye on him. Many hours later, he finally did a wee to rival Lake Como, so they gave him a laxative and sent him home. After a fruitless hour or two making him stand in a litter tray whilst he tried to pull the catflap out of its frame, he eventually did a massive explosive shit in the bloody bath, but as we were going to bed, and poor waxoyl had to don his rubber gloves to sort it out.  It's been an exhausting and expensive few days!


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2020)

moose said:


> Stan update: by yesterday afternoon, he still hadn't had a post-operative wee, from Friday morning  so we phoned the emergency vet who took him in, to keep an eye on him. Many hours later, he finally did a wee to rival Lake Como, so they gave him a laxative and sent him home. After a fruitless hour or two making him stand in a litter tray whilst he tried to pull the catflap out of its frame, he eventually did a massive explosive shit in the bloody bath, but as we were going to bed, and poor waxoyl had to don his rubber gloves to sort it out.  It's been an exhausting and expensive few days!



I hope he is alright, take care of each other xx


----------



## Dandred (Nov 2, 2020)

Just discovered Mina has ringworm, bugger. 

One of the dogs picked it up a few years ago so be know how to treat it. Just means she is going to be kept seperate for a while longer than first planned.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 2, 2020)

Not so keen on morning snuggles


----------



## pogofish (Nov 2, 2020)

Whilst the cat's away - well, snuggled-up on a cosy cushion.

The mouse enjoys a brief burst of late autumn sun.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Rogue relaxing on the tv cabinet


----------



## smmudge (Nov 2, 2020)

Wut



Also our neighbours keep sending us videos on whatsapp, of him "sneaking" into their house and eating their cat's food (which he has to walk through their kitchen, lounge and then up the stairs to get to, while they sit in the lounge). Right after we've fed him breakfast!


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 2, 2020)

pogofish said:


> Whilst the cat's away - well, snuggled-up on a cosy cushion.
> 
> The mouse enjoys a brief burst of late autumn sun.



Do cute mice need their own thread? This is a rare live example for this part of Urban 😀


----------



## pogofish (Nov 2, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Do cute mice need their own thread? This is a rare live example for this part of Urban 😀



Given how oblivious it was to me, it may not be alive for that much longer - Even if it is safe from my cat, the lurking kitty looks to have more of the killer instinct and I caught it skulking around that end of the garage on Saturday night!


----------



## Detroit City (Nov 3, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Wut
> 
> View attachment 237023
> 
> Also our neighbours keep sending us videos on whatsapp, of him "sneaking" into their house and eating their cat's food (which he has to walk through their kitchen, lounge and then up the stairs to get to, while they sit in the lounge). Right after we've fed him breakfast!


Put him on an electronic tether 🤪


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 3, 2020)

Colony cat 'cartoon head' has breached the window barrier, and Charlie isn't giving two fucks!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 3, 2020)

Judge and jury ( Milly and red the headbanger) are in the hall having a meeting about this interloper .


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 3, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Wut
> 
> View attachment 237023
> 
> Also our neighbours keep sending us videos on whatsapp, of him "sneaking" into their house and eating their cat's food (which he has to walk through their kitchen, lounge and then up the stairs to get to, while they sit in the lounge). Right after we've fed him breakfast!



After you have fed him the first course, you mean?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 3, 2020)

Took the giant hairy oaf to the vets today, after finding two tiny ticks crawling on our bed 🤮 He scrabbled and wailed in the cat box all the way there, then did a protest piss in the box on the way back and scrabbled around in it so he was properly drenched  Had to call Mr K down from the bedroom office to clean the cat while I cleaned the car seat and emptied out the piss.

Worth the trip though, as Donut had ticks AND harvest mites. Vet has supplied extra chemical warfare.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 3, 2020)

moose said:


> Stan update: by yesterday afternoon, he still hadn't had a post-operative wee, from Friday morning  so we phoned the emergency vet who took him in, to keep an eye on him. Many hours later, he finally did a wee to rival Lake Como, so they gave him a laxative and sent him home. After a fruitless hour or two making him stand in a litter tray whilst he tried to pull the catflap out of its frame, he eventually did a massive explosive shit in the bloody bath, but as we were going to bed, and poor waxoyl had to don his rubber gloves to sort it out.  It's been an exhausting and expensive few days!



How's he doing today?


----------



## moose (Nov 3, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> How's he doing today?


He's still not delighted, and hasn't eaten or drunk much, but seems a bit more cheerful, thanks for asking. 
He's not doing anything in the litter tray but had a wee in the bath


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 3, 2020)

moose said:


> He's still not delighted, and hasn't eaten or drunk much, but seems a bit more cheerful, thanks for asking.
> He's not doing anything in the litter tray but had a wee in the bath


Aww he's copying his humans😁


----------



## stavros (Nov 4, 2020)

I met one of my favourite neighbours walking back from the shops this afternoon, chilling on a parked car bonnet. She recognised me and was very pleased to see me, so much so that she dribbled all over said car bonnet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2020)

Mr. Kippers making a new 'friend'!!


----------



## Detroit City (Nov 4, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers making a new 'friend'!!
> 
> View attachment 237347View attachment 237348View attachment 237349


That’s funny QOG


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

Chloe Bear with catnip toy


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 4, 2020)

For one terrible horrifying second it looked like the cat nip toys label was a claw / talon


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

yes, I noticed that, too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Whereas Donut has taken to hopping up onto a chair the minute someone gets up, and then politely waiting with a look of expectant bafflement on his face.
> 
> (he doesn't get anything)



Exhibit A.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 5, 2020)

Lurking kitty was back again this morning - sitting watching me rom the darkest depths of my undergrowth.






There may be a reason though - before it took-up that spot, I spotted it being chased away from the bush at the corner of my greenhouse by a very irate Magpie..!


----------



## oomfoofoo (Nov 5, 2020)

Went into the lounge for a break, I swear she was fast asleep, as soon as I sat back to relax...... she's on me, wanting to give me a kiss and have a cuddle


----------



## smmudge (Nov 5, 2020)

Dylan getting really stressed out by the fireworks!!!


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2020)

Hiding under the bed is nowhere near as fun as sleeping on top of it.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2020)

I was talking to a colleague the other day about belly rubs and hand traps. She has a theory that female cats are more likely to be hand traps and males more open to belly rubs so I thought we could use urban cats to find out. 

My two fit the hypothesis.


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2020)

Me76 said:


> I was talking to a colleague the other day about belly rubs and hand traps. She has a theory that female cats are more likely to be gand traps and males more open to belly rubs so I thought we could use urban cats to find out.
> 
> My two fit the hypothesis.



Both Missy and my childhood cat, another female, are and were hand-traps.

For the first time in probably two years I had her lying on my shoulder as I tried to get to sleep last night, pawing like crazy and purring right in my ear. It's like having an outboard motor strapped to your arm.


----------



## hegley (Nov 6, 2020)

Me76 said:


> I was talking to a colleague the other day about belly rubs and hand traps. She has a theory that female cats are more likely to be gand traps and males more open to belly rubs so I thought we could use urban cats to find out.
> 
> My two fit the hypothesis.


Two male cats here - one is most definitely a hand trap, the other not at all.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 6, 2020)

Dylan defo fits the theory!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2020)

I can't remember ever springing a 'hand trap' - I've met one or two cats who will gently grip your hand with claws / teeth, but if they don't draw blood, they are being affectionate...

On average, boy kitties may perhaps more open to tummy rubs than girl kitties

it's worth being aware that rolling on back / side is not necessarily an invitation to give tummy rubs though


----------



## Cloo (Nov 6, 2020)

Le stretch


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Le stretch



needs superhero cape...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> needs superhero cape...


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 237714


That's one of your best!!!


----------



## Gaia (Nov 7, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Exhibit A.
> 
> View attachment 237436


For some reason I‘d envisaged him as a ginormous ginger fucker.


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2020)

The two girls next door both allow tummy tickling, although one usually sort of closes the door by immediately rolling back into her front.


----------



## Epona (Nov 7, 2020)

Jakey has just chundered all down the back of my computer, nightmare cleanup


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 7, 2020)

What a doofus. Sylvia likes to spend time upside down


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Me76 (Nov 7, 2020)

Epona said:


> Jakey has just chundered all down the back of my computer, nightmare cleanup


My old cat Rowntree was sick over my keyboard.  Luckily before the days of laptops, but I totally had to buy a new one.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2020)

OMG Orang Utan are they yours? 😍


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> OMG Orang Utan are they yours? 😍


No, my brother’s. Have to watch them through a window


----------



## pogofish (Nov 7, 2020)

BD, my old tomcat used to love having his tummy tickled and even hoovered - It got to the point where he'd roll around in front of it so you'd have to do him before doing the house.  neither of my two female cats since liked it though - The tabby would tolerate a gentle stroke but the late black and white would have a right-go at you for even daring to assault her so.  Bringing a comb near either of their undersides was asking for mutilation!


----------



## pogofish (Nov 7, 2020)

Epona said:


> Jakey has just chundered all down the back of my computer, nightmare cleanup



Tabby did that t some ungodly hour this morning - I heard her in time and propelled her towards the window but forgot it was shut/locked as I'd had to go into work yesterday afternoon and she wasn't going to wait for me to fumble for the key.

So hurling her into the litter box was the next option, where she duly obliged.  After she'd chucked there, I let her stay-in as a reward.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 7, 2020)

Funny ginger lad again


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 7, 2020)

Well ... hello


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 8, 2020)

Oh and no, do not tickle his tummy.

Of the two girls, one is a yes, the other is a hard you'll-end-up-disfigured no.

Our dear departed Rollo though was an absolute yes, he bloody loved a belly rub.

(Also, apols the background boob above, forget that pic was there!)


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 8, 2020)

Vic looking handsome


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 8, 2020)

Are you demonstrating that if you place a square/rectangle on the ground your cat will sit in it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 8, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Are you demonstrating that if you place a square/rectangle on the ground your cat will sit in it?



i think that one demonstrates that if you place a newspaper / magazine you want to read on the floor your cat will sit on it.

it's a slightly different principle


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 8, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Are you demonstrating that if you place a square/rectangle on the ground your cat will sit in it?



With Vic - yes 🙂


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2020)

"Eh? I'm sure I was totally in the sun when I went to sleep."


----------



## moose (Nov 9, 2020)

Hopefully today is stitches out/cone off day for Stan, and he can go outside again. It's been a long 10 days


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2020)

Ziggy at night


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 9, 2020)

Stan back to normal now. Been out playing all day.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 10, 2020)

Everybody loves the sunshine.
(Sorry, background boob again, hope no-one's offended)


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 10, 2020)

Pet psychology on the tv. Think Toby's taking it all in!


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

trying out the girls christmas outfits:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 10, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> trying out the girls christmas outfits:



i don't think you are going to be forgiven for that...


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 10, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> trying out the girls christmas outfits:



There is pure hatred in their eyes.... 😾


----------



## pogofish (Nov 11, 2020)

She's not been very well:







I noticed over the weekend that she was eating less and less  and by Monday, she was only drinking a little water/cat milk and licking the jelly/gravy off her food, leaving all the solid. Even her favourite treats were barely nibbled.

So I got a vet's appointment yesterday, which was an experience in itself as two small dog-owners ahead of me in the queue came very close to exchanging blows..!

This was the first time she'd been to the vet in years and they had completely lost her records in the transfer to their new system, so they initially couldn't believe her age, esp as her remaining teeth are apparently excellent, more like a two year old cat, not a nearly twenty!

The upshot is that she has a throat ulcer, so antibiotics/steroids and she perked-up fairly quickly, ate a little bit and had a treat last night, then this morning, she ate a decent amount of food before crawling back into the warmest spot in the house to doze.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2020)

pogofish said:


> She's not been very well:



get well soon, kitty


----------



## pogofish (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks - She's crawled out of the cosy bed and eaten a little more food before going back to sleep on the chair beside me. So even though its taken all morning, she has consumed just about her usual amount.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 11, 2020)

And now she’s managed to completely clear a small dish of food - before snuggling up on my knee for half an hour and plenty of strokes.

Definitely a much happier cat.


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2020)

I recommend plenty of rest.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 12, 2020)

Anyone's cat make a heart breaking

YAAH WAHWAH WAHWAH WOOOOO type noise at proper full on cat fight volume? 

Fifi has been doing this for quite some time now. It used to only be first thing in the morning typically when Mrs Voltz was performing her morning's ablutions Fifi would stand outside the bathroom and occasionally let one of more of these rip. Almost like a child throwing a massive tantrum.. But since the cat has been diagnosed with diabetes Mrs Voltz feels they may have taken on a more sinister meaning of something not being well. And yes the cat yelled  one this morning at 1:30-45 so we're both nicely awake

Food in feeder, water in bowl, heated sleeping pad working nicely and the industrious digging sound coming from next door would indicate that all is well on "that" front, so just waiting for that full horror to arrive (unless, of course, its merely a wee - nope!!! Thanks Fifi

Ahhhhh! the joys of having cats in your life


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 12, 2020)

Went to the kitchen for 2 minutes..


----------



## pogofish (Nov 12, 2020)

Well, she is much better today:








And she is making-up for it big time - Two breakfasts, because one was just not enough and she's already letting me know that an early lunch would be nice!

Plus she's been out and patrolled the garden - facing-off a magpie and scenting all the spots that the lurking kitty likes.


----------



## Reno (Nov 13, 2020)

Alfie is a great listener. That’s what he looks like when I talk to him.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 13, 2020)

pogofish said:


> Well, she is much better today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is lovely 😍


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 13, 2020)

Reno said:


> Alfie is a great listener. That’s what he looks like when I talk to him.
> View attachment 238657



Flat cat 😍


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2020)

I met a new cat friend today. Big ears and nose, very meowy, ?oriental but the colour didn't seem to be typical but maybe I don't know enough about those breeds.

Anyway she had her head in a bin bag eating bits of chicken bones  she could be lured away for a fuss and did some nice legs rubs. Then she jumped on the wall for more stroking ♥


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2020)

Reno said:


> Alfie is a great listener. That’s what he looks like when I talk to him.
> View attachment 238657



"and how did that make you feel?"


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2020)

There was also graveyard cat yesterday


----------



## Me76 (Nov 13, 2020)

I have been a bad human tonight.  I pulled up the bottom of the bed earlier to get a hoodie out of there and then shut it and went about my business.  

Fed the cats and Ozzie was missing.  Just thought she was out being a bit of a dirty stop out.  Sitting on the sofa and an hour later she's still not around which isn't like her.  Thought I should check the bed and yes, a little paw was sticking out of the bed.   

I am hoping she doesn't hold it against me.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 13, 2020)

Well Mrs Voltz will have a tussle on her hands tonight when she comes up to bed

I've got Casper clamped to my left hip
Fifi snuggled in my "lap area" 

And now Clive's settled down nicely in a dressing gown nest slap bang where she's hoping to rest her head


----------



## Cloo (Nov 14, 2020)

Oh no! gsv's realised that it's possible his skin's been so awful the last two months is he may have developed an allergy to the cat  It's got worse since we've all been inside at home more, she does like sitting on the chair in our bedroom, where he often works, and she kicks off a hell of a lot of dander as she is an overgroomer. gsv's itching has been so bad it's been keeping him up at night.

If so, it looks like there are possible solutions well short of losing the cat.  He may try a few days away (my parents are still in Slovakia for a month, so he could go to their house) to check if it's some environmental issue at home - which may or may not be the cat.

Then antihistamines, but he doesn't want to be on them forever, then apparently they is cat food that can reduce the something in the dander that causes reactions. Then there's just a lot more hoovering - we have a new hoover and it is up to pet allergen standards.

I don't know if anyone has any experience of a similar situation?


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2020)

"Yes, I am staring out of a frosted window.

What's your point?"


----------



## Cloo (Nov 14, 2020)

Poor Vastra - I think she knows something's been off today as out bedroom door (to her favourite room) has been shut and gsv hasn't handled her much


----------



## Dandred (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## quiet guy (Nov 15, 2020)

Dandred  I may not be fully au fait with my animal breeds but I'm pretty sure that isn't a cat 🤔


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 15, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Dandred  I may not be fully au fait with my animal breeds but I'm pretty sure that isn't a cat 🤔


There is a cat


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 15, 2020)

stavros said:


> "Yes, I am staring out of a frosted window.
> 
> What's your point?"
> 
> View attachment 238844


Guarding the toilet roll. You want how many sheets? 😆


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2020)

Stretching out. So that no one else can sit there!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Stretching out. So that no one else can sit there!!



kitteh fail - should have back legs and tail occupying the other half of the sofa as well...


----------



## Dandred (Nov 15, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Dandred  I may not be fully au fait with my animal breeds but I'm pretty sure that isn't a cat 🤔


Look closer


----------



## Dandred (Nov 15, 2020)

She has gone crazy mum love


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 15, 2020)

Lil’ Bob wants feeding


----------



## Callie (Nov 15, 2020)

Dandred said:


> She has gone crazy mum love
> 
> View attachment 239031


Is the dog just totally ignoring the kitten?


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 15, 2020)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 238887




"You didn't just catch me in the act of cuddling the kitty....nope..."

😁


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## moose (Nov 16, 2020)

Back to being imperious. We will not soon forget that he pooed in the bath, however.


----------



## hegley (Nov 16, 2020)

Peanut has a new bed.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2020)

Mash has been missing for over 24 hours  He might have got spooked by fireworks last night. It would be fair to say we’re v worried as he’s never been gone this long in all he time we’ve had him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 17, 2020)

Well, I was working, but Splodger* has other ideas. Can't say that I disagree.

*she's made of floof really, it just _looks_ like she's splodged out.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 17, 2020)

moose said:


> Back to being imperious. We will not soon forget that he pooed in the bath, however.
> 
> View attachment 239130


He has an excellent moustache


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 17, 2020)

This is a nice story:









						Cat brings her six kittens to see the woman who helped her
					

They built up a lovely relationship.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## smmudge (Nov 17, 2020)

colacubes said:


> Mash has been missing for over 24 hours  He might have got spooked by fireworks last night. It would be fair to say we’re v worried as he’s never been gone this long in all he time we’ve had him.



Oh shit hope he comes back soon, it's he chipped?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Oh shit hope he comes back soon, it's he chipped?


Yes so hopefully he’ll end up at a vets. There’s a humongous WhatsApp group for our road and bless them they’re all hunting for him. I miss the furry little twat  Over 48 hours now. At least it’s not too cold.


----------



## vanya (Nov 17, 2020)

Close encounter between a kitten and a Golden Retriever


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2020)

Perfecting the art of seat stealing today, Missy almost consciously waited until I arrived back at my desk before nipping in before me.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 18, 2020)

Prince Shafi, Teil 2


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 18, 2020)

There was a massive crash from downstairs last night followed by a blood-curdling scream. I've never heard her scream before and thought she must have fallen off somewhere and got impaled, or knocked the TV over and got squashed under it.

Turned out next door's kitten dared to look through the cat flap so she twatted it.


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2020)

"It's a box; what do you expect?"


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 18, 2020)

She is fast asleep like this


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Detroit City (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 18, 2020)

Not my kittens unfortunately but some that my friend is going to adopt.

View attachment WhatsApp Video 2020-11-18 at 22.54.10.mp4


----------



## oryx (Nov 18, 2020)

So cute! 

Makes me a bit sad that I never knew our Paddy as a kitten though - he's a very similar colour/markings.

(yes, I know where the First World Problems thread is!)


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 19, 2020)

Part Bengals FridgeMagnet ? If so, madness awaits - they're beautiful but crazed (in a fun way)


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 19, 2020)

Lil’ Bob tickled by Mrs SFM


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 19, 2020)

moar working

He only usually sits with us in bed, think this is only the 3rd time he's ever sat with me during the day (notice I say "with" not "on", the little weirdo likes to be pressed against you or - at best - have only his front half on you.)

And yes, the camera is in a stupid place on this laptop


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2020)

You shall not pass.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## colacubes (Nov 21, 2020)

He’s back!!



He was v dusty and a bit hoarse and skinnier so we reckon he got trapped in a shed or garage.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 21, 2020)

colacubes said:


> He’s back!!
> 
> View attachment 239793
> 
> He was v dusty and a bit hoarse and skinnier so we reckon he got trapped in a shed or garage.


Awww! I'm so pleased he's safe and well.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 21, 2020)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 239757


Tiny! How gorgeous.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 21, 2020)

Phew!!! Don't leave the house again Mash!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2020)

colacubes said:


> He’s back!!



: purr :


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 21, 2020)

Smashing, Mash! Lots of treats and strokes for this brave adventurer.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

Rogue with a big yawn


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue with a big yawn



Is he bored with playing in his spaceship now?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 21, 2020)

trabuquera said:


> Part Bengals FridgeMagnet ? If so, madness awaits - they're beautiful but crazed (in a fun way)


Yah they are Bengals - I think they're deliberately introducing a bit of chaos.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

Epona said:


> Is he bored with playing in his spaceship now?



Rogue is she


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue is she



Sorry   Apologies to Rogue


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2020)

"Any closer and you know what'll happen..."


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2020)

I think Ozzie's stressed about something.  She's grooming even more than she normally does and she's always been a very clean cat and she's not sleeping much during the day.  

We are going to keep the back door shut more and we are trying to get her in a position that we can flea her.  But I am worried.  She's got a little flat patch of fur on her back which I think is due to the grooming.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 22, 2020)

/deleted because Me76 knows all that better than I do already anyway.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 22, 2020)

the girls together in bed:


----------



## AmeliaE (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi.  Long time, no Urban.  Decided I'd drop in and check out what y'all were saying about my crazy country.  But then I saw this thread and decided I'd share this picture of my cutie.


----------



## moose (Nov 23, 2020)

Well it's been a traumatic 24 hours! Stan was a bit lethargic on Saturday, then worse yesterday, not eating, not drinking, not going out, and getting angry if we touched him. He was making weird noises instead of purring, and stretching his neck out and opening his mouth a lot. 

I spent most of the night watching him sitting in weird positions, and phoned the vets at 8am. They decided there was something down his throat, or somewhere, and took him in and knocked him out. They found a solid claggy lump of green mucous stuff, which might have originally formed round a foreign body of some type, stuck behind his soft palate. They cleaned it all out, irrigated all his airways, gave him steroids and IV antibiotic, and we picked him up this evening! He's a bit wobbly, but has had some tuna and water, and is hopefully now sleeping it off. 

2 operations in a month! Luckily no cone of shame this time.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh blimey, poor Stan!  I hope he makes a quick recovery.  Poor you too, I hope you are feeling ok and not too stressed. (Silly question, of course you are feeling stressed)

Were they able to provide any insight as to what might have caused that?  I am guessing something like a bit of bone or maybe something else if he likes to go chewing stuff (one of mine has pica so I could see that happening)


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2020)

My non-professional veterinarian self advises plenty of rest.


----------



## moose (Nov 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> Oh blimey, poor Stan!  I hope he makes a quick recovery.  Poor you too, I hope you are feeling ok and not too stressed. (Silly question, of course you are feeling stressed)
> 
> Were they able to provide any insight as to what might have caused that?  I am guessing something like a bit of bone or maybe something else if he likes to go chewing stuff (one of mine has pica so I could see that happening)


Thank you, I feel better now he's home and seems ok - I'll feel better still if he's improved tomorrow and taken his antibiotics like a good boy. They were hoping to find a blade of grass or something, but couldn't see anything obvious. It was foul smelling and gone off, whatever it was, apparently. 

Thanks stavros I will inform the patient of your prescription.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 23, 2020)

moose said:


> Thank you, I feel better now he's home and seems ok - I'll feel better still if he's improved tomorrow and taken his antibiotics like a good boy. They were hoping to find a blade of grass or something, but couldn't see anything obvious. It was foul smelling and gone off, whatever it was, apparently.
> 
> Thanks stavros I will inform the patient of your prescription.



Bloody hell, he - and you - have been through it lately! Really hope that's your lot now


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 23, 2020)

stavros said:


> My non-professional veterinarian self advises plenty of rest.





moose said:


> Thanks @stavros I will inform the patient of your prescription.



and will this be any different to normal?

hope stan is feline better soon


----------



## strung out (Nov 23, 2020)

We took Milo in today for a blood test, he's completely stopped eating dry or solid food and is consequently permanently hungry, waking us up at all hours of the night howling for food. 

The vet opened up his mouth and one of his front teeth just fell out! We're hoping that's why he was off his food and that he'll be back eating normally in a few days once his mouth is less sore, unless he needs more dental work of course...

The dentist let us take his rotten tooth home



He went poking about the garden shed in the cobwebs this afternoon, so seems somewhat back to normal...


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2020)

strung out said:


> We took Milo in today for a blood test, he's completely stopped eating dry or solid food and is consequently permanently hungry, waking us up at all hours of the night howling for food.
> 
> The vet opened up his mouth and one of his front teeth just fell out! We're hoping that's why he was off his food and that he'll be back eating normally in a few days once his mouth is less sore, unless he needs more dental work of course...
> 
> ...



Dear god it is like something out of a horror film!  Tell him he is a bit late for Halloween!

Seriously, one of mine seeks out cobwebs to eat if his stomach is a bit dicky or he is feeling nauseous and he wants to make himself vomit (similar to how they can do with grass) - so make a note if he is eating cobwebs or dust to promote vomiting in case it relates to a health issue.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 24, 2020)

Cat-related oddity of the day:

I just found a claw on the carpet- a whole solid claw, not a shedding from the surface of one.

My first thought was “poor cat” — she’s lost the claw hurt when she got under my feet and stood-on in the garden last week.  
So I picked her up from where she was sound asleep and checked her paws - all claws were present and correc.  Hmmm...?

Now I know it wasn’t there earlier because I did a full hoovering around seven tonigh.

So where did it come from..?


----------



## pogofish (Nov 24, 2020)

My abiding memory of cat dentistry was with my dear old Tom BD.

He had longsince broken one of his canines fighting and eventually it abscessed badly, rocking back and forth, with pus pouring out the root and from the exposed nerve canal. He was sore and gnarly, although he trusted me enough to let me examine/prod his sore tooth (and all his other war-wounds) but nobody else.

Especially not the vet, whom he hated with a vengeance.

So the vet decided that discretion was the better part of valour and stuck him with a sedative before even trying to put his fingers anywhere near BD’s teeth.

Then yes, he announced that that tooth had to come out - and went right-in there with his forceps. At which point, BD roused from his stupor and went straight for the vet’s neck!

I then had to firmly unclamp his jaws from the vet with my fingers, whilst he snarled angrily but didn’t try to stop/bite me, then unpick every one of his claws that were embedded firmly in the vet’s chest and shoulder, one at a time.

Once detached, the vet then prepped another shot of sedative and got me to hold BD, whilst he pulled his longest forceps out and pulled the tooth at a full arm’s length.

He never saw that vet again - every time after that, I was given an appointment with the junior vet, whom he did not have anything like the same hatred for.


----------



## AmeliaE (Nov 24, 2020)

I once put a cat through some weeks of horror ... because I was brushing an excrutiatingly painful tooth and my cat didn't try to kill me.  He just shuddered and endured.   

I eventually looked online to find  what could cause the odd appearance of the tooth and found how much pain he must have been in.  And then the tooth fell out, thank goodness.   My cats weren't seeing a vet regularly at that time.  They are now.


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2020)

pogofish said:


> My abiding memory of cat dentistry was with my dear old Tom BD.
> 
> He had longsince broken one of his canines fighting and eventually it abscessed badly, rocking back and forth, with pus pouring out the root and from the exposed nerve canal. He was sore and gnarly, although he trusted me enough to let me examine/prod his sore tooth (and all his other war-wounds) but nobody else.
> 
> ...



I think I saw a Hammer Horror film along those lines


----------



## Chz (Nov 24, 2020)

Poor Bernard came home last night with a big lump on his jaw. I'm hoping it's just an abscess from fighting and not the poor little guy's teeth!

You can definitely see his left side swollen out. He's a slender kitty - not poofy at all normally.


----------



## Chz (Nov 24, 2020)

Just a fight abscess, nothing tooth related.

He does not look happy with me after the vet trip.


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2020)

Missy tested her teeth earlier, on my hand, and they all seem in perfect working order.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2020)

(((( bernard ))))


----------



## Hoss (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello. I haven't posted on Urban for ages but logged in looking for something unrelated and noticed there's a cat thread! Well, we recently adopted 2 kitten brothers from the RSPCA. 

Here are Lazlo (black) and Chewie (tabby):


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 25, 2020)

Brotherly love ❤ (& smiles all round 🙂)


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2020)

Hoss said:


> Hello. I haven't posted on Urban for ages but logged in looking for something unrelated and noticed there's a cat thread! Well, we recently adopted 2 kitten brothers from the RSPCA.
> 
> Here are Lazlo (black) and Chewie (tabby):
> 
> View attachment 240314



I would give victory in the first round of pouting to Lazlo.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 25, 2020)

stavros said:


> I would give victory in the first round of pouting to Lazlo.



Indeed. There's something a bit Zoolander about his face in that photo 😁


----------



## jannerboyuk (Nov 25, 2020)

Glad to say Chiba has got used to the crying human kitten! Took a day or two though


----------



## Epona (Nov 25, 2020)

Lovely photo!


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2020)

strung out said:


> We took Milo in today for a blood test, he's completely stopped eating dry or solid food and is consequently permanently hungry, waking us up at all hours of the night howling for food.
> 
> The vet opened up his mouth and one of his front teeth just fell out! We're hoping that's why he was off his food and that he'll be back eating normally in a few days once his mouth is less sore, unless he needs more dental work of course...
> 
> ...


Post blood test, it's looking like Milo might have early stage kidney disease. The vet thinks he might be older than we originally thought (he's an ex stray), and if it does turn out to be his kidneys, then it's a new diet for the rest of his life. We've got to do a urine and blood pressure test now, so hopefully we'll know more after that.


----------



## Epona (Nov 25, 2020)

strung out said:


> Post blood test, it's looking like Milo might have early stage kidney disease. The vet thinks he might be older than we originally thought (he's an ex stray), and if it does turn out to be his kidneys, then it's a new diet for the rest of his life. We've got to do a urine and blood pressure test now, so hopefully we'll know more after that.



I hope it turns out to be manageable, catching it early is a good thing.  Best of luck to you and Milo.


----------



## strung out (Nov 25, 2020)

Epona said:


> I hope it turns out to be manageable, catching it early is a good thing.  Best of luck to you and Milo.


Thank you! He's joined me in bed tonight, but he doesn't want to make me feel too loved, so is blissfully ignoring me


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2020)

Donut doing his best impression of a rug.


----------



## Reno (Nov 26, 2020)

Finding new ways of drinking water is always fun.


----------



## izz (Nov 26, 2020)

jannerboyuk said:


> View attachment 240444Glad to say Chiba has got used to the crying human kitten! Took a day or two though


Fine name for a feline - any reference to William Gibson's work or just some place in Japan ?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Nov 26, 2020)

izz said:


> Fine name for a feline - any reference to William Gibson's work or just some place in Japan ?


I misremembered a name from the video game Shenmue where you get to name a kitten! The name was Chibi, which apparently means Little One in Japanese. Chiba is coincidentally a place in Japan, near Tokyo! Chiba (city) - Wikipedia


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 26, 2020)

Lilith aged 16 weeks.


----------



## Chz (Nov 27, 2020)

While he convalesces indoor, Bernard has been treated to an 8 hour long Youtube video of birds and mice.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2020)

Woken up in the small hours by excited mewing and prey-scuffling from Viv...reluctantly got up to see what she'd caught...it was a Nerf dart


----------



## jannerboyuk (Nov 27, 2020)

jannerboyuk said:


> I misremembered a name from the video game Shenmue where you get to name a kitten! The name was Chibi, which apparently means Little One in Japanese. Chiba is coincidentally a place in Japan, near Tokyo! Chiba (city) - Wikipedia


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2020)

Earlier I timed how long it took from me standing up to go to the kitchen for my vacant seat to be appropriated.

4.5 seconds.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## donkyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

Bella Boo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 28, 2020)

One of these just wants to be left alone!


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2020)

Does the spiderman onesie come in adult sizes?


----------



## nogojones (Nov 29, 2020)

Randy wasn't moaning for his supper a couple of nights ago and I found him crashed out on the bed, he seemed OK just lazy. He then came down a couple of hours later and he wouldn't put one of his front paws on the ground and was clearly limping. Great, I could really do without a vets bill at the moment. 

I checked his pad and leg and couldn't see anything obvious and he wasn't flinching or showing any pain to the touch. Anyhow by morning he was a lot better and today he was back to normal, so it was probably a strain or something caused by him being a twat.

This is him, back to normal on his current favourite perch


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2020)

Has he eaten now?  If a cat goes without food for 48 hours it is a medical emergency, they can start to go into liver failure.

Best wishes and hope all is well.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 29, 2020)

Epona said:


> Has he eaten now?  If a cat goes without food for 48 hours it is a medical emergency, they can start to go into liver failure.
> 
> Best wishes and hope all is well.


Oh he's fully back to normal and mananged to tap me up for an extra sachet of food on that night. In hindsight I think he might have been putting the limp on as a blag, knowing I would have been worrying about him and therefore more likely to feed him nice things


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2020)

Tree has been up for 30 minutes.


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Tree has been up for 30 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 240992



I'd want to tear it down too - it's still fucking November!


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Bella looking out the window


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 29, 2020)

Left my phone home to charge earlier, and sod's law dictated that had to be a missed photo opportunity. I was walking past someone's house and saw this bloke standing in his front garden with his cat hugging his leg! #awwwsocute


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Left my phone home to charge earlier, and sod's law dictated that had to be a missed photo opportunity. I was walking past someone's house and saw this bloke standing in his front garden with his cat hugging his leg! #awwwsocute



Oh aye, Radar used to cuddle my leg.  Or should I say clamp around my lower leg upside down with all his claws dug in and bite my ankle - hurt like hell.  I did sort of get used to shuffling around the flat with him clamped on and attacking me though!  Fortunately he (mostly) grew out of that particular phase.  Loved that cat, he was one of a kind


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 30, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Tree has been up for 30 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 240992



That was about as long as our last real tree lasted before Lil’ Bob decided it should come down again..


----------



## A380 (Nov 30, 2020)

When I brought a proper cat basket it was spurred. But a laundry basket? There’s a fucking queue.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 30, 2020)

I can confirm trying to hypnotise your cat does not work. Chloe is too mentally strong


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 30, 2020)

Diddie


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2020)

Milo's off to the vets for the full day tomorrow. Blood pressure, dental scale and polish, x-rays. He's not supposed to eat for 12 hours beforehand, but I couldn't get him to eat anything at 9pm and now he's absolutely starving 

Really worried about him, especially what with the likely confirmation tomorrow of kidney disease, and the various risks in being put under anaesthetic tomorrow and then longer term health implications. 

Wish him luck please


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 1, 2020)

(((( milo ))))

hope all goes well


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 1, 2020)

Be well Milo..
x


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 1, 2020)

Fingers crossed for Milo.


----------



## oryx (Dec 1, 2020)

Good luck, Milo.


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 1, 2020)

Good luck milo’s x. Stan enjoying a few rays this morning.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 1, 2020)

Good luck Milo! Wishing that all goes well and that if it IS kidney disease the vets can sort him out with meds. Be well, tiny panther.


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks everyone - he's home, and feeling very woozy. Currently passed out in the middle of the living room floor. The vet had to put him on opioid painkillers because of his bad kidneys and I think it's giving him trip of his life.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 1, 2020)

Lil’ Bob


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2020)

"If you've not got an appointment then I don't have time."


----------



## BigTom (Dec 3, 2020)

Finally got a photo of Rosa doing that stand up thing cats do to get a better look inside the house before she comes in.
Also photos of Frida watching the world go by from the warmth of the front room and Karl enjoying the cat tree placed directly above the radiator


----------



## Chz (Dec 3, 2020)

And I thought *my* cat flap was filthy!!


----------



## oryx (Dec 3, 2020)

Chz said:


> And I thought *my* cat flap was filthy!!



And* I *thought my cat resembled a stoat...


----------



## BigTom (Dec 3, 2020)

Chz said:


> And I thought *my* cat flap was filthy!!



I've thought about cleaning it but then I think, well it's a glass door, they can just look through the door if they need to, and it'll just get dirty again pretty quickly...


----------



## stavros (Dec 3, 2020)

Chz said:


> And I thought *my* cat flap was filthy!!



Double entendre of the year.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Dandred (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## David Clapson (Dec 4, 2020)

My cat is poorly and it's all my fault. She's prone to urinary tract infections and I'm supposed to feed her the special food, which isn't sold in supermarkets. But it ran out and I gave her supermarket stuff. The original cause of the infections was stress, and I noticed she was happier this year, so I thought she wouldn't need the special food any more. But I was wrong, and she's peeing blood, obviously uncomfortable, and it's _all my fault_.  So I must go to the vet tomorrow, which will be very difficult because my sleeping is all messed up because of ME/CFS. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck. Poor little thing. I told her it was my fault and said sorry. She was sympathetic.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 4, 2020)

This is Mr Tibbs


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> My cat is poorly and it's all my fault. She's prone to urinary tract infections and I'm supposed to feed her the special food, which isn't sold in supermarkets. But it ran out and I gave her supermarket stuff. The original cause of the infections was stress, and I noticed she was happier this year, so I thought she wouldn't need the special food any more. But I was wrong, and she's peeing blood, obviously uncomfortable, and it's _all my fault_.  So I must go to the vet tomorrow, which will be very difficult because my sleeping is all messed up because of ME/CFS. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck. Poor little thing. I told her it was my fault and said sorry. She was sympathetic.


Cats are very forgiving. Hope she's OK.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 4, 2020)

She'll be fine if I get her the magic anti-inflammatory juice tomorrow. I'm 99% sure she just has inflammation so far, not an actual infection requiring a urine test and antibiots. I syringe the magic juice into her mouth and then she licks the syringe because she likes the taste. So at least there's an upside to the painful peeing. Also, she'll be getting M&S roast chicken fillet for breakfast.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2020)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 241674



hang on a minute.

dog is sleeping on their own bed, and cat is on the floor?

something is wrong here...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> My cat is poorly and it's all my fault. She's prone to urinary tract infections and I'm supposed to feed her the special food, which isn't sold in supermarkets. But it ran out and I gave her supermarket stuff. The original cause of the infections was stress, and I noticed she was happier this year, so I thought she wouldn't need the special food any more. But I was wrong, and she's peeing blood, obviously uncomfortable, and it's _all my fault_.  So I must go to the vet tomorrow, which will be very difficult because my sleeping is all messed up because of ME/CFS. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck. Poor little thing. I told her it was my fault and said sorry. She was sympathetic.



get well soon, kitty


----------



## Epona (Dec 4, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> She'll be fine if I get her the magic anti-inflammatory juice tomorrow. I'm 99% sure she just has inflammation so far, not an actual infection requiring a urine test and antibiots. I syringe the magic juice into her mouth and then she licks the syringe because she likes the taste. So at least there's an upside to the painful peeing. Also, she'll be getting M&S roast chicken fillet for breakfast.



Don't be too hard on yourself, you'll get her the vet attention she needs tomorrow (I do understand about vet appointments and messed up sleep patterns, sometimes it feels as though I am hauling myself out of bed in the middle of the night for a routine appointment).  Best of luck to you and your kitty.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 4, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hang on a minute.
> 
> dog is sleeping on their own bed, and cat is on the floor?
> 
> something is wrong here...


We have heated floors here in South Korea. But she has stolen it a few times.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 4, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Discovered her first "gift" in four years. It started wriggling so I had to take it out and dispatch it with a brick.  😿
> 
> She completely ignored it as if it was nothing to do with her.
> 
> View attachment 236568


It was playing dead. Why did you feel the need to kill it?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 4, 2020)

Ollie booked in today to get teeth seen to. He probably to needs some out. The bill is likely to be between 500 and 600 quid.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 4, 2020)

Crikey.


----------



## Epona (Dec 4, 2020)

Jakey's last dental bill was £1,100 - I was a bit upset to find they'd left his lower canines in tbh as I was really hoping it would be his last dental surgery, I am wondering when they will have to come out and how much it will cost.


----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2020)

"You will leave that seat eventually, and I can wait as long as is necessary."


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 4, 2020)

A neighbour's cat just came to visit. I've so missed having cats around since Lou and Nico died.


----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2020)

RoyReed said:


> A neighbour's cat just came to visit. I've so missed having cats around since Lou and Nico died.
> 
> View attachment 241824



A Venus in fur.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 5, 2020)

Morning


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

.


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Morning
> 
> View attachment 241853



You're tempting fate with your toes there.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 6, 2020)

Is it the dry food causing the cat's teeth problems?

I'm feeding Mina on a raw diet like the dogs.


----------



## Reno (Dec 6, 2020)

Double nap time


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2020)

He looks fucking ginormous (or you're very small). How much does he weigh?


----------



## Reno (Dec 6, 2020)

stavros said:


> He looks fucking ginormous (or you're very small). How much does he weigh?



Alfie is a big cat and not as sleek as he used to be (and I'm quite tall) He weighs in excess of 6kg.


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2020)

Reno said:


> Alfie is a big cat and not as sleek as he used to be (and I'm quite tall) He weighs in excess of 6kg.



That is a lot of cat. My lap is perfectly sized for my 3.5kg landlady, so I struggle to think how I'd cope with him.


----------



## Reno (Dec 6, 2020)

stavros said:


> That is a lot of cat. My lap is perfectly sized for my 3.5kg landlady, so I struggle to think how I'd cope with him.


When I see other cats they nearly always look tiny to me, because I'm used to living with Catzilla.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Is it the dry food causing the cat's teeth problems?


My cat had to have about four or five teeth extracted in two stages last year, along with a scale/polish- her previous health check the year before hadn't brought up any issues. It cost about a grand in all; I've been told to never feed her wet food, and try cleaning her teeth.  Have tried a few times and it really didn't go well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> and try cleaning her teeth



 to that

when i lived with mogs, vet said that wet food on its own wasn't good for cats' teeth, and the dry food gave something to chew on - although i'm aware some kitties inhale it rather than crunch on it.

of the two mogs, one was an active mouser, and his teeth were always in much better condition than the dopey one (he's the one who did catch a mouse once but wanted to keep it as a pet)


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)

I think crunchy bones with wet meat on a raw diet are probably good.

Pete gets oral health biscuits these days, which are bigger and she has to crunch them down. She is a food hoover, so I put them in treat toys sometimes to slow her down. I know there are concerns about hydration/kidney issues and dry only diets, she's got a water fountain and a bowl,  and seems to drink enough.   She had a checkup about a month ago and she's got a little bit of tartar on one tooth but nothing to worry about at the minute. 
Like owner like cat - we both have very gappy smiles these days.


E2a: I am a one cat lady these days; I rehomed my other cats with cats protection because I was keeping them to make me happy, not them, and I wanted them to have the best lives they could have as sole household cats.


----------



## strung out (Dec 6, 2020)

Reno said:


> When I see other cats they nearly always look tiny to me, because I'm used to living with Catzilla.


Same here, our Milo got up to nearly 7kg a couple of years ago when we had some particularly generous cat sitters while we were on a month long honeymoon.

He's now down to a slightly more manageable 6kg, but you do start to get a dead leg after an hour of him sitting on your lap.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 6, 2020)

stavros said:


> You're tempting fate with your toes there.



Weirdly, no, not one of my three ever does that!


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 6, 2020)

We have over 33lbs of cat available for various sitting duties

Not, I hasten to add, in a single lump

Casper is weighing in at a comparatively svelt 4.8kg

With Clive and Fifi both tipping the scales at 5.2kg each

Interestingly only the boys are viewed as carrying a little too much winter condition


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 6, 2020)

It would be bad form to say a female is on the heavy side🤣


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 6, 2020)

Given that she's recently been diagnosed with diabetes and is on twice daily insulin injections and a diabetic diet with regular monitoring at the vet we were told to carry on doing whatever it is we're doing so the weight doesn't appear to be too much of an issue

The boys, however, not so


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2020)

Fat Audrey from up the road. Her mum had to put a collar on her that says DO NOT FEED!


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Fat Audrey from up the road. Her mum had to put a collar on her that says DO NOT FEED!View attachment 242335



It looks like she's switched her addiction, as she's left an empty pack of twenty up the road.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2020)

stavros said:


> It looks like she's switched her addiction, as she's left an empty pack of twenty up the road.



Might get some of that weight off her!


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Chloe: I call an emergency family meeting


----------



## smmudge (Dec 8, 2020)

Dylan is quite diddy for a male cat really, only 4kg. I don't know how he stays slim as he'll basically eat anything he can get his paws on, pretty sure his metabolism will catch up with him one day!


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 8, 2020)

Lotte


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2020)

This landing is mine:


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 10, 2020)

Nessie dreaming of knitting.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 10, 2020)

Lilith plotting.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2020)

Donut has tucked himself in for the day.


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2020)

My lap got inhabited during a Teams meeting today. Unless they saw the brief period where a tail was visible at the start, it may have appeared to some observers from my hand movements that I was having a very calm, slow wank.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 11, 2020)

stavros said:


> My lap got inhabited during a Teams meeting today. Unless they saw the brief period where a tail was visible at the start, it may have appeared to some observers from my hand movements that I was having a very calm, slow wank.



of the team i work with, one colleague occasionally has one of her two cats come and join in, another one of her two dogs

i don't think we have managed to get cat and dog in the same meeting yet...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 11, 2020)

russian kitty (or at least kitty with russian microchip) has been found in southampton and is currently in care in the isle of wight









						From Ryde to Russia with love: Bid to reunite missing mog with its owners | ITV News
					

After checking the cat's microchip, volunteers in Southampton discovered Ivan was registered in Russia. | ITV News Meridian




					www.itv.com


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh poor love, it seems like he has landed on his feet ok and will surely get a new home if needed - but if he was chipped it probably means he was loved and might be missed and grieved for - hopefully the publicity will be able to reunite him with his family!


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 12, 2020)

Vic has claimed the “2-window cat flat” that unexpectedly arrived yesterday so Lil’ Bob has moved into the open plan apartment above:


----------



## pesh (Dec 12, 2020)

Columbo and Nugget keeping an eye on the neighbourhood


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2020)

I watched Gogglebox and The Last Leg back to back last night, meaning two hours of potential lap time. However, occupation only occurred two minutes before the end of the latter. She then looked appalled at me when I sat up to go to bed.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> russian kitty (or at least kitty with russian microchip) has been found in southampton and is currently in care in the isle of wight
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Probably a spy...







😁


----------



## Hollis (Dec 13, 2020)

Interesting pet observation.

Poor cat has been in the wars again with an abscess on his chest... so has been wearing neck collar to stop him licking it.

He has now started washing the inside of the neck collar... doing a decent job of it as well..


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 13, 2020)

(((hollis' cat)))
do you mean he's grooming a cone of shame? one of my old cats used to do that when he had to wear one because of a skin condition he made worse by licking- it's a really weird sound. i switched to a vet type 'suit' eventually.

hope your boy's ok.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm afraid that's what he's doing...   Hopefully the thing can come off this week.  The vet has said he's doing fine - infection down.   Have to send the vet a photo mid-week.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 13, 2020)

i think it'smaybe an attempt at self soothing grooming - or it was in my boy's case - even/especially though he wasn't able to lick his actual fur.
i wonder if they also get comfort just from the licking action as well..


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 14, 2020)

pesh I love your cats


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 14, 2020)

Got the clean bedding out...put it down for two minutes while I went for a quick wee...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 14, 2020)

Lilith waking from a comfy nap.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 14, 2020)

'Princess and the pea' came to mind!


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2020)

Sonic went to the vet for a claw trim today - he had one that was quite overgrown and needed attention (this is due to his arthritis, he can't retract his claws or scratch properly to pull the dead sheath bits off so they get thick and can quickly curl around underneath - I take him in every 2-3 months to get them sorted).

As usual he wailed the entire way there and back.  We were only gone for 40 minutes, but when we got back Jakey went a bit daft greeting his friend - and went in the bloody carrier to have a look - it won't be like that on Wednesday morning when we take him in for his jabs!!  I swear he develops extra limbs when we are trying to get him into the carrier.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 14, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Probably a spy...
> 
> 
> 😁










						Acoustic Kitty - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2020)

pogofish said:


> Acoustic Kitty - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> the project was abandoned due to the difficulty of training the cat to behave as required


----------



## pogofish (Dec 14, 2020)

I thought there was a smell of singed fur about the place!


----------



## Epona (Dec 15, 2020)

OK so I need to wipe Sonic's paw a couple of times a day with saline to reduce the risk of infection from where his claw had overgrown (I swear previous time he had them c;lipped at the vet they missed one, I said this as soon as I got him home after the previous time), this results in a comedic scene where Sonic does not want his paw wiped (it feels wet and he thinks he may dissolve if the wet touches him), but Jakey sees that I am holding something in my hand and thinks it is edible, so it becomes like a farce where I am trying to clean Sonic's paw and Jakey is trying to grab the swab out of my hand to eat it


----------



## Epona (Dec 15, 2020)

The slightly weird one though is that Sonic came back from the vet smelling of the nurse's perfume - normally I would joke about this (my cat's been getting kisses from strangers at the vet!) and actually be glad that they had given him a cuddle and looked after him - but what if he was cuddled and kissed and the nurse was brewing a case of coronavirus and he's now been cuddled and kissed by me?  I can't spray him with anti-bac, and he's pretty much shoving his little head against my face the entire time he is awake.

Like - we are both wearing masks and socially distancing when I hand my cat over for treatment, and I do not think the nurse will have kissed him on the head like in normal times, but the vet or nurse will have to hold him close for some treatments and then he comes home with me and will practically go to sleep on my face.  I think it one of the higher risk things I encounter tbh.


----------



## Motown_ben (Dec 15, 2020)

Every morning I get up to find him asleep on my laptop


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2020)

Epona said:


> The slightly weird one though is that Sonic came back from the vet smelling of the nurse's perfume - normally I would joke about this (my cat's been getting kisses from strangers at the vet!) and actually be glad that they had given him a cuddle and looked after him - but what if he was cuddled and kissed and the nurse was brewing a case of coronavirus and he's now been cuddled and kissed by me?  I can't spray him with anti-bac, and he's pretty much shoving his little head against my face the entire time he is awake.
> 
> Like - we are both wearing masks and socially distancing when I hand my cat over for treatment, and I do not think the nurse will have kissed him on the head like in normal times, but the vet or nurse will have to hold him close for some treatments and then he comes home with me and will practically go to sleep on my face.  I think it one of the higher risk things I encounter tbh.


It's a valid concern, but very very unlikely. So far there's only been one recorded case of a cat with COVID in the UK, and it's very rare for it to jump the species barrier, I imagine like the difference between human and cat flu. I'm glad Sonic's home and well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


> It's a valid concern, but very very unlikely. So far there's only been one recorded case of a cat with COVID in the UK, and it's very rare for it to jump the species barrier, I imagine like the difference between human and cat flu. I'm glad Sonic's home and well.



or is the concern that if human A (who has Covid) pets kitty, who is then petted by human B, then is human B at risk?

i have wondered whether it is sensible to fuss neighbour's kitty, but she (kitty that is not neighbour) is fairly insistent...


----------



## pogofish (Dec 15, 2020)

Motown_ben said:


> Every morning I get up to find him asleep on my laptop View attachment 243593



He’s either telling you that you spend far too much time on it instead of him, or you leave it on charge at night and it gets nice and warm.

one of my childhood cats used to climb up on top of the telly and curl-up after we went to bed. The CRT remained warm for some time!


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2020)

It's paw-on-face-time with Alfie. I think he was rummaging round his litter box just before.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2020)

pogofish said:


> one of my childhood cats used to climb up on top of the telly and curl-up after we went to bed. The CRT remained warm for some time!



these new flat screen things are very inferior if you're a cat


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 16, 2020)

Rik loves balancing on the chair back.


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> these new flat screen things are very inferior if you're a cat


Our first flatscreen TV confused the cats no end - they kept jumping up on it and falling off.  We had to wall-mount it to stop them nearly knocking it over.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm pretty sure i know where the hot water pipes run for the heating upstairs.
Also Rosa (the white one with a black tail) looks pretty chunky in this photo but she's really not!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

it's an annual ritual for me to wonder why pete has been hanging out in a specific spot in the the hall - i forget every year that this happens because central heating pipes.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 16, 2020)

when i lived with mogs, it was warm air central heating and open(ish) plan staircase.

i could tell it was cold if they would take root towards the top of the stairs which was somehow the warmest spot in the house


----------



## A380 (Dec 16, 2020)

So now the basket is good enough for the furry ingrates.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 16, 2020)

Hiding in her tunnel 🥰


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2020)

Today was Jakey's turn at the vet - vaccinations and health check.

He (predictably!) wailed all the way there, all the way back, and I could hear him wailing while he was in the vet office too.  He is a fair bit lower pitched than Sonic however.

Vet said his eyes are fine, teeth (haha he only has 2 left at this point) are fine, abdomen all feels fine, heart and lungs good, and his coat is in beautiful condition - all in all doing very well for a senior cat.

He's been a bit subdued this evening - probably worn out from the wailing and also mild side effect of the vaccines - nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 17, 2020)

Epona said:


> Today was Jakey's turn at the vet - vaccinations and health check.
> 
> He (predictably!) wailed all the way there, all the way back, and I could hear him wailing while he was in the vet office too.  He is a fair bit lower pitched than Sonic however.
> 
> ...



No, he is just not talking to you right now. 😜


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Imagine waking up in the middle of the night to a 7.3kg cat sleeping over your thigh...I thought it two sat on me from the weight, but it was just Chloe


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Imagine waking up in the middle of the night to a 7.3kg cat sleeping over your thigh...I thought it two sat on me from the weight, but it was just Chloe



Had both of my heffalumps on my lap last night, was worried about the circulation to my legs.  They each weigh around 6kg (not overweight, just very dense) and that is a lot of feline to have plonked down on you at once.

Sonic weighs slightly more than Jakey (despite being slightly smaller) but Jakey causes more leg discomfort when he is sitting on me for a while, I think it must be the way he sits.


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2020)

These behemoth cats you speak of sound so alien to me, both growing up with and now living with 3.5kg petite females.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 17, 2020)

Can't remember if I've posted this.

Her Effieness.


----------



## Epona (Dec 17, 2020)

stavros said:


> These behemoth cats you speak of sound so alien to me, both growing up with and now living with 3.5kg petite females.



My 2 hefty boys are both Oriental Shorthairs - they are medium sized cats but very muscular so tend to be heavier than they look.  My Radar (may he rest in peace) was tiny in comparison, even before he became ill he was only around 3-3.5kg.  Our friends have a Norwegian Forest Cat who is 8kg!

Edited: I got the breed of our friends' cat wrong!


----------



## pesh (Dec 18, 2020)

our last cat, Chicken, was 8.5kg in his prime, he sounded like a human coming down the stairs.


----------



## Epona (Dec 18, 2020)

I do want to point out that my heffalumps are not overweight - I take very good care of them to ensure that they stay within a healthy weight range (I wish it I could manage it so well for myself).  They are just fairly large framed muscular cats - they are more panther than pillow.


----------



## strung out (Dec 18, 2020)

Epona said:


> I do want to point out that my heffalumps are not overweight - I take very good care of them to ensure that they stay within a healthy weight range (I wish it I could manage it so well for myself).  They are just fairly large framed muscular cats - they are more panther than pillow.


Same here with our 6kg+ Milo. The vet keeps telling me we should be trying to drop his weight to 5kg, but there's just no way that's going to happen with him staying healthy and happy. He's just a big cat, with hardly any fat on him.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 18, 2020)

Come the end of this current bag of "full fat boi biscuits" all of our three will be on weight management biscuits (FiFi is on them anyway for her diabetes and yet has managed to put on 400g, but she does have full grazing access to whatever she wants)


----------



## Epona (Dec 18, 2020)

strung out said:


> Same here with our 6kg+ Milo. The vet keeps telling me we should be trying to drop his weight to 5kg, but there's just no way that's going to happen with him staying healthy and happy. He's just a big cat, with hardly any fat on him.



Thankfully our vet says our boys are a healthy weight for their body type - I agree with that, they are absolutely fine (they certainly wouldn't want to be any thinner, they are both slim and healthy).  Radar (RIP) was losing weight gradually before going into a health crisis and we should have paid more attention to that.  I don't think anything we could have done would have saved him though. That thought is not much comfort.  I still feel as if I should have known something was wrong and got it sorted.  It was stomach cancer and secondary brain tumour that did for him.  I should have twigged earlier that something was wrong.  I let my little love down and I will feel terrible and massively guilty about it for the rest of my life.  The only thing I could do at the end was have him put to sleep.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 18, 2020)

Vic requests a glass of wine (from his lair in the corner of the sofa)


----------



## smmudge (Dec 18, 2020)

Epona said:


> Thankfully our vet says our boys are a healthy weight for their body type - I agree with that, they are absolutely fine (they certainly wouldn't want to be any thinner, they are both slim and healthy).  Radar (RIP) was losing weight gradually before going into a health crisis and we should have paid more attention to that.  I don't think anything we could have done would have saved him though. That thought is not much comfort.  I still feel as if I should have known something was wrong and got it sorted.  It was stomach cancer and secondary brain tumour that did for him.  I should have twigged earlier that something was wrong.  I let my little love down and I will feel terrible and massively guilty about it for the rest of my life.  The only thing I could do at the end was have him put to sleep.



I know logic and reason can't beat those feelings of guilt that inevitably come when our pets get sick, but I think it's still worth repeating that you have nothing to feel guilty or bad about. It seems like you're judging your past self with all the knowledge that you have now, which isn't fair. Those signs could have been a hundred other things as well, you absolutely did what you thought was the best thing for Radar, every day!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2020)

smmudge said:


> I know logic and reason can't beat those feelings of guilt that inevitably come when our pets get sick, but I think it's still worth repeating that you have nothing to feel guilty or bad about. It seems like you're judging your past self with all the knowledge that you have now, which isn't fair. Those signs could have been a hundred other things as well, you absolutely did what you thought was the best thing for Radar, every day!


Epona This. From what I remember, you took Radar home from the vet because they gave him the all clear, and at the end, things happened very quickly. If a professional vet tells you he's fine to go home, you've no reason not to believe that. Radar loved you and wouldn't want you blaming yourself.


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 18, 2020)

Can I come in please dad! No use the cat flap you lazy bastard.


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2020)

strung out said:


> He's just a big cat, with hardly any fat on him.



Have you tickled his tummy to check?

I had my Christmas works do on Teams earlier this evening, and my lap was occupied very contently for the vast majority of it.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2020)

Mina is getting bigger.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 20, 2020)

I am pondering getting a kitty. 

I've taken on other people's middle-aged moggies before and really I'd like a kitten or young cat, so that you don't progress so quickly to the bit where you're at the vet's the whole time, and I've been browsing actual breeds. There doesn't seem to be a middle ground between paying hundreds for an official breed kitten, and taking whatever mog needs a home at the shelter though. Unless you strike it lucky and find a younger, posher model at the shelter.

Also I live in Lambeth where I think all cat rescue gets swept up by Battersea.


----------



## Chz (Dec 20, 2020)

The only registered breed you're liable to find at the shelter are Smeese. Because they're relatively common and their personality traits don't suit everyone. (Who doesn't want a chatty/yeowly, aloof feline with a will of iron? Although I love them.)


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 20, 2020)

Normally Cat's Protection will have kittens and young cats, but I've heard lockdown has meant everyone has petted up so they might be running short.

I can't think of any reason why anyone would seek out a purebred cat. Moggies are healthier and more intelligent.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 20, 2020)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 244223
> Mina is getting bigger.




Is that you in the photo @Danded? (Between Mina and pup)


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2020)

Regardless of their ethics, at least Amazon provide an important duty to the feline population.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Also I live in Lambeth where I think all cat rescue gets swept up by Battersea.



Not sure quite where you are, but some alternatives to cattersea -

Celia Hammond -



> Lewisham Branch rehome in all SE London postcode areas and also: Welling, Bexley, Sidcup, Swanley, Dartford, Bromley area (all BR postcodes), Croydon area, South West London SW8, SW9, SW2, SW11, SW4, SW12, SW16 and SW17.



Cat Cuddles main centre is Abbey Wood - website doesn't say specifically where they will rehome to so might at least be worth an enquiry

Croydon Animal Samaritans website says they cover Surrey and south London

Cats Protection have a rehoming centre at Mitcham

RSPCA and Blue Cross also do cat rehoming

Hope you find a nice kitty to adopt you

😺


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 20, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Not sure quite where you are, but some alternatives to cattersea -
> 
> Celia Hammond -
> 
> ...


Celia Hammond also has a branch in Canning Town, E16. Hope you find a nice furry friend soon!


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 20, 2020)

Chz said:


> The only registered breed you're liable to find at the shelter are Smeese. Because they're relatively common and their personality traits don't suit everyone. (Who doesn't want a chatty/yeowly, aloof feline with a will of iron? Although I love them.)


You say that but I was a bit smitten with a Toyger that was listed at a rescue in Hackney (now gone) and Battersea had a Bengal. I think Bengals tend to be quite full on though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> You say that but I was a bit smitten with a Toyger that was listed at a rescue in Hackney (now gone) and Battersea had a Bengal. I think Bengals tend to be quite full on though.



just be careful


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 20, 2020)

Even if they don't grow into actual cheetahs, Bengals are seriously quite mad and destructive - not spiteful, just full-on energy and manic at their best. Some also very affectionate and they're certainly beautiful - but MUCH more of a handful than people think. It might look like a domestic mog with an unusually special coat, but it's not - they're mental and wilder because of more recent interbreeding with genuine wild cats. Not for first-timers or houseproud people.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2020)

Was just stroking Viv as she was curled up on the cat lounger thing, and realised she's got a great big gash down by her back leg  I haven't probed too deeply as didn't want to bother her but it looks quite deep - not bleeding, she is grooming it a lot which makes me think it probably happened earlier in the day and she's been hiding out/licking it before coming back in.

She's not hiding, ate a cat treat just now and had a little purr when I gave her a gentle stroke, so hopefully this isn't an immediate crisis situation - obvs will take her to the vet tomorrow. But my poor baby  I'm about to go to bed but worried now about leaving her.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 20, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Was just stroking Viv as she was curled up on the cat lounger thing, and realised she's got a great big gash down by her back leg  I haven't probed too deeply as didn't want to bother her but it looks quite deep - not bleeding, she is grooming it a lot which makes me think it probably happened earlier in the day and she's been hiding out/licking it before coming back in.
> 
> She's not hiding, ate a cat treat just now and had a little purr when I gave her a gentle stroke, so hopefully this isn't an immediate crisis situation - obvs will take her to the vet tomorrow. But my poor baby  I'm about to go to bed but worried now about leaving her.


Awww, poor Viv! I'm sure she's OK, cats sustain minor injuries all the time and it sounds like her appetite is normal. But yes, take her to the vet and in the meanwhile, can you take her to bed with you so you know she's all right?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2020)

I might do that - Donut is frequently a massive twat to her, in the way young male cats often are, so I'm worried about him harassing her all night while she's sore. She isn't a sleep-on-the-bed-with-you kind of cat, she likes her own space, but she does often hang out in our room.

Only one litter tray though, and I've shut the catflap so she doesn't disappear before morning, so a bit of a conundrum there.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2020)

(((( viv ))))


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 21, 2020)

Jangles sends festive greetings to all


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> Jangles sends festive greetings to all



merry catmas, jangles


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I can't think of any reason why anyone would seek out a purebred cat. Moggies are healthier and more intelligent.



I just want to say that while I admire you directing people towards getting a rescue cat, this is factually incorrect.  Modern *ethical *breeders will have healthchecked and DNA tested cats, and in a lot of cases will be participating in a conservation effort (including ensuring genetic diversity) for certain historical breeds that might otherwise die out.

Stray cats tend not to go very far from where they are born, and there is a very high risk (in fact almost a certainty) of inadvertent inbreeding which will lead to health issues amongst the moggie population in any area.  I absolutely adore moggies (and I miss my Radar so much, he was only 13 when he died and had a multitude of costly and stressful health issues in his last few years), but I am not going to try to glorify them and say that they are free of inbreeding-related health issues.

There are of course lots of unscrupulous breeders, and lots of unscrupulous people who do not get their cats neutered or just want them to have one litter or some such nonsense.  An ethical breeder will make sure that their cats are not inbred and are DNA tested to ensure that they have no congenital conditions, and the parents are also tested regularly for sexually transmitted diseases.  An ethical breeder will also retire their breeding cats young so that they live out the majority of their lives as pets.  I have an ex stud cat and he is lovely - he was neutered and rehomed with me at 1 year old after siring a litter, that might be an option - he was not a kitten but still young (his daughter and grandkids have won a shed load of awards while he is blissfully unaware and sleeping on my lap!)

So I would say RubyToogood - if you want a kitten, the options are pretty much between getting a non-denominational rescue, or paying through the nose for one from an ethical breeder (and it does cost a lot, because of all the tests, health checks, proper feeding and socialisation and vaccinations).  Just DON'T go the middle route of getting one that seems cheaper from advert on the internet - because that is how backyard breeders operate - and THOSE are the ones that need to be shut down.

There are various breed rescues which you could look into but you wouldn't be getting a kitten from them, it would be a rehome that the breeder couldn't take back (an ethical breeder will make you sign a contract that if you can no longer keep the cat they will take it back and rehome themselves, if a breeder doesn't ask you to sign a rehoming contract of that nature then that is a warning sign - sometimes if the breeder dies or is in changed circumstances they are unable to fill their end of that contract)

Example - this is a rehoming resource for Siamese cats: Home - other breeds of cats may have similar resources.

(If you are interested in OSH kittens - warning, OSH and Siamese can be very demanding, not sure why people call them aloof except they do tend to be 1 person cats - my OSH adore me and it is a struggle to get them off my lap, they might grudgingly look at OH if he brings them some food but otherwise he doesn't exist to them - and this isn't due to him, Radar absolutely adored him - I might be able to recommend some ethical breeders, PM me if interested - they will be £400-£600 though, it actually costs a lot to raise a litter of kittens doing it properly and letting them stay until properly socialised - they don't make any profit from that - if done properly it is an expensive hobby, not a living).

Oh also breeders will typically insist that their kittens go to indoor only homes.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 21, 2020)

Viv update: the vet confirmed my assessment above, that it's a deep wound that needs stitches and she probably got it while climbing over a fence or similar. They've given her a shot of antibiotics and some pain relief, and I've to take her back tomorrow to get patched up.

Festive cone of shame for Viv then! She seems okay in herself  just limping. I've given her some breakfast and her meds now, so hopefully she'll just sleep all day.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 21, 2020)

Looks interesting..


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> View attachment 244516
> 
> Jangles sends festive greetings to all



"Get this the fuck off me, worthless human scum."


----------



## Cloo (Dec 21, 2020)

Mood: end of 2020


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 21, 2020)

"HELP" We rescued him very soon after!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 22, 2020)

Aargh, so as happened last time Viv went to the vet, Donut spent all yesterday harassing the shit out of her, with the result that she did a stress poo/wee in my son's bedroom at 3am. This is going to be a nightmare trying to keep them separate/keep her chill so she doesn't carry on doing it  He can be such a wanker sometimes.


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Aargh, so as happened last time Viv went to the vet, Donut spent all yesterday harassing the shit out of her, with the result that she did a stress poo/wee in my son's bedroom at 3am. This is going to be a nightmare trying to keep them separate/keep her chill so she doesn't carry on doing it  He can be such a wanker sometimes.



It's cos of the smell of the vet surgery on her, cats identify friends primarily by scent.  If you have any natural vanilla extract (not the cheap chemical stuff mind, and not any essential oils where it may be concentrated - just the natural food grade stuff), dab a little under each of their chins and on their rumps at the base of the tail - it is a scent they find calming and enjoyable and will make them smell the same as one another.  It kind of tricks them into a neutral approach to one another based on scent and (if it is the natural stuff) is harmless to them.

Another thing you could try is rub a towel on Donut's face and base of tail where his scent glands are and then rub it over Viv.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks Epona, will try those  (if I can ever get Donut to stay still long enough, he's not very compliant to the towel  )

So knackered - we tried to keep her in our room last night to recover and stop Donut giving her shit, but she just prowled around all night meowing and trying to get out. So I let her out and then lay awake for a couple of hours. Then woke up again at 4am as could hear them rattling around downstairs, and ended up 'sleeping' on the sofa in an attempt to keep them apart. Now they will both sleep all day while I have to go to the bastard supermarket 

Here she is, high on her own supply (of painkillers).


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Thanks Epona, will try those  (if I can ever get Donut to stay still long enough, he's not very compliant to the towel  )
> 
> So knackered - we tried to keep her in our room last night to recover and stop Donut giving her shit, but she just prowled around all night meowing and trying to get out. So I let her out and then lay awake for a couple of hours. Then woke up again at 4am as could hear them rattling around downstairs, and ended up 'sleeping' on the sofa in an attempt to keep them apart. Now they will both sleep all day while I have to go to the bastard supermarket
> 
> ...



Awww poor love xx


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 23, 2020)

Not for the first, or last, time I find myself wishing I were a cat


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2020)

Persistence and love has paid off and Rona the feral cat has finally allowed me to pet him:


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 23, 2020)

Love to Viv, stan’s been eating to much again.


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Not for the first, or last, time I find myself wishing I were a cat
> 
> View attachment 244892



Why don't my duvets and bed look that soft and comfortable?

Beautiful cats


----------



## pesh (Dec 23, 2020)

Rona


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> Why don't my duvets and bed look that soft and comfortable?



Optical illusion caused by (a) the pillows having been fluffed up as a desperate nod to "making the bed" since we obviously couldn't because (b) the duvet has been piled up to create a cat nest


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 23, 2020)

So whilst those two sleep the day away, this one has come to see if our lunch may generate snacks.

Love the colouring on her paws


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2020)

We had one of the most intense cuddles for a while last night, as I watched telly. She was completely spark out, her snout gently descending between my knees.


----------



## stavros (Dec 24, 2020)

It'll be interesting to see if I'm joined for some pan-continental family Zoom meetings tomorrow. However, she may have a better offer from the bed.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas from Chloe and Bella


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 25, 2020)

merry catmas to all the kittehs of urban


----------



## oryx (Dec 25, 2020)

Using a chair as bunk beds! Merry Catmas


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2020)

At Shippy HQ we are in the process of acquiring a new cat. 
It's how we have always gotten our cats. A young one  turns  up in the  garden and  slowly  ingratiates themselves into our  feeding rotas.  
We end up having a cat and  their understudy. 

Currently Patch is the old gentleman of the house. 


And the kitten (No official name yet)  is making his move to be  taken in.



The one problem is the Kitten is a bit boisterous and  Patchy is feeling a little put out we think.


----------



## clicker (Dec 25, 2020)

Tinker killed Santa.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 25, 2020)

The cats are happy.


----------



## A380 (Dec 25, 2020)

Krismas Katz


----------



## stavros (Dec 25, 2020)

Press-ups, cat-style:


----------



## Cloo (Dec 25, 2020)

I got a feelin' somebody's watching me...


----------



## moose (Dec 26, 2020)

Cloo said:


> I got a feelin' somebody's watching me...
> 
> 
> View attachment 245409


Is there a huge drop on the other side of the catflap?


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 26, 2020)

Chloe always looking displeased in photos:


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 26, 2020)

Definitely channeling Grumpy cat.


----------



## stavros (Dec 26, 2020)

"Fuck off; you're disturbing my valuable time staring at the toilet."


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2020)

Sorry for posting two images.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

I didn't spot the kitty in the first one til just now


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 26, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> I didn't spot the kitty in the first one til just now



i was just thinking that they were bloody funny looking cats...


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 27, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> I didn't spot the kitty in the first one til just now



Neither did I.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 27, 2020)

Thought that he was taking the photo


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2020)

Another classic leap from the windowsill to the bed this morning as I woke up.


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2020)

I was quite proud of myself today. I was returning from the kitchen to reseat myself on the chair I'd briefly vacated. Missy saw me come into the room and, at the same time, saw the empty seat. She charged across the room to claim it, but I got there first.

Please kids, don't try to recreate this, as you may end up with a squashed cat.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 28, 2020)

Or indeed a clawed arse.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 29, 2020)

A picture of Donut's sleepy feet, especially for trabuquera


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 29, 2020)

Lil’ Bob has just come in after playing in the snow for the last hour or so and is officially exhausted 😴


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 29, 2020)

Stan been out playing in the snow, demanding to go to bed 5 minutes later.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 29, 2020)

So me and Bella decided to sit down and watch Empire Strikes Back. Spending some daddy and daughter time together. 

Bella was shell shocked by the vadar revelation


----------



## stavros (Dec 29, 2020)

I was trying to eat my dinner earlier, but could hear someone charging around upstairs in an impromptu mental session, quite probably featuring a sock.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 29, 2020)

Diddie tidying himself up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2020)

Schmetterling said:


> View attachment 246042
> 
> Diddie tidying himself up.



do you need another three cats?


----------



## Epona (Dec 29, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> do you need another three cats?



That was exactly my thought too - storage space for 3 more there


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 29, 2020)

Epona said:


> That was exactly my thought too - storage space for 3 more there



Well, I have three. 😊

ETA Hm, the  Puddy_Tat  post was added to multi-quote as well.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 29, 2020)

We've been regularly visited by a black and white cat in the weeks leading up to 25th Dec. Not every day, or even at a regular time but evenings were the most common.
As commanded, we have supplied liquid refreshment and solid sustenance. One with incredibly loud meows when requiring something ...

Cat has very gradually become less skittish - the instant running away when something / someone moved reduced in frequency (also the distance moved away shrank).

Cat then allowed a few gentle strokes / skritches and we were even awarded a couple of head bumps ...

Finally, cat didn't panic if the door shut - provided it was re-opened quite soon, or some food was available. Doesn't seem to be a hunter as ignores ground feeding birds and our menagerie of small rodents.

And then, The Cat Who Came For Christmas came back for some breakfast and then went upstairs for a sleep, finally leaving not long after dark ...

Unfortunately, apart from a possible sighting this afternoon in the garden, we haven't seen Cat since.

pS, Yes I did get a couple of pictures !


----------



## clicker (Dec 29, 2020)

George trying to contain his excitement.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 31, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> We've been regularly visited by a black and white cat in the weeks leading up to 25th Dec. Not every day, or even at a regular time but evenings were the most common.
> As commanded, we have supplied liquid refreshment and solid sustenance. One with incredibly loud meows when requiring something ...
> 
> Cat has very gradually become less skittish - the instant running away when something / someone moved reduced in frequency (also the distance moved away shrank).
> ...



ok, guess who came for a 10:00 brunch ?

& stayed for a short warm, then decided that outside was better (sunny, if bitterly cold. -3 IIRC)
I managed to sneak in a few strokes and was rewarded with loud purrs ...
we're expecting snow showers later, so maybe another visit will happen later


----------



## Me76 (Dec 31, 2020)

They are both sulking with me after being fleaed.  They hate the drips so much and I've never needed to use them at this time of year before but I think Ozzie must be allergic as she gets so scratchy and groom.  The patch by her tail where she goes all the time gets worse.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2020)

Here's Ziggy purring happily in a rolled up rug.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 31, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's Ziggy purring happily in a rolled up rug.



not quite a purrito...


----------



## Numbers (Dec 31, 2020)

HNY from lazy looking Dennis Brown (he’s just woken up).


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 31, 2020)

Rik says "Mmnnnmnngmnnm!"


----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2021)

Sonic and Jakey


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 1, 2021)

Vic and Lil’ Bob flaking out together on the couch after a day in the snow:


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic and Lil’ Bob flaking out together on the couch after a day in the snow:



synchronised napping


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Rik says "Mmnnnmnngmnnm!"
> 
> View attachment 246356



His chair looks almost identical to Missy's:


----------



## Dandred (Jan 2, 2021)

When would you spay your cat? My vet is saying to wait until after or during her first heat as before would be too difficult to find the uterus. 

Not sure, as I have read papers saying before the first heat reduces cancer by 50 %.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2021)

Dandred said:


> When would you spay your cat? My vet is saying to wait until after or during her first heat as before would be too difficult to find the uterus.
> 
> Not sure, as I have read papers saying before the first heat reduces cancer by 50 %.



I haven't heard of that recently - paediatric spay is the norm now.  If a vet said that to me I would be looking to switch to a vet that was able to find the uterus.  IMO your instinct to get it done sooner rather than later is correct and is the modern veterinary approach.

EDIT: I just re-read and realised that you said DURING heat - no, this is not recommended, there is an increased blood supply to the uterus and can result in longer (and more expensive) surgery, increased risk of complications such as tearing and bleeds during surgery.  Have never heard it suggested that any spay is conducted during heat, most vets will reschedule surgery if a young female goes into heat so that the surgery takes place afterwards.  Find a new vet.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 2, 2021)

Trying to watch TV...


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 2, 2021)

More snow...


----------



## Dandred (Jan 2, 2021)

Epona said:


> I haven't heard of that recently - paediatric spay is the norm now.  If a vet said that to me I would be looking to switch to a vet that was able to find the uterus.  IMO your instinct to get it done sooner rather than later is correct and is the modern veterinary approach.
> 
> EDIT: I just re-read and realised that you said DURING heat - no, this is not recommended, there is an increased blood supply to the uterus and can result in longer (and more expensive) surgery, increased risk of complications such as tearing and bleeds during surgery.  Have never heard it suggested that any spay is conducted during heat, most vets will reschedule surgery if a young female goes into heat so that the surgery takes place afterwards.  Find a new vet.


Can you give me link to a paper or journal I can see. 

Vets here are a few steps behind the times, 

I'm in South Korea


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Can you give me link to a paper or journal I can see.
> 
> Vets here are a few steps behind the times,
> 
> I'm in South Korea



I don't have any links to journals, I am just reporting the way things are done here now - you could try asking about vet recommendations in your part of the world on an international cat message board like thecatsite or something like that.

Have to say though that although paediatric spay is the norm here now and in the US, I wouldn't want a vet doing that if they had no experience of doing so previously no matter how many peer reviewed articles existed!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 2, 2021)

trabuquera said:


>



Once in the early days of our relationship I woke up in the middle of the night when staying at gsv's parents to find his very jealous cat staring down at me much like that


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2021)

Prior to me watching two hours of telly, my normal seat on the sofa was appropriated:



Fortunately, she was amenable to being picked up and plonked on my lap, where she stayed for said two hours, completely motionless apart from nose and feet twitching as she slept.


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2021)

stavros said:


> Prior to me watching two hours of telly, my normal seat on the sofa was appropriated:
> 
> View attachment 246939
> 
> Fortunately, she was amenable to being picked up and plonked on my lap, where she stayed for said two hours, completely motionless apart from nose and feet twitching as she slept.



You can probably see the fur on the cushions on the left; they're the ones she normally sleeps on. However, after nearly five years, she's worked out how to put the blacker ones flatter and so cover them in fur too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 4, 2021)

south london press is reporting a fundraising effort in penge for a statue to commemorate lily the penge east station cat who passed in December







Lily's farcebook page here 

Sounds as though she lived nearby but adopted the station as her second home


----------



## Cloo (Jan 4, 2021)

At least someone is contented tonight:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)

Pete is guardian of the tangled knitting wool tonight.


----------



## stavros (Jan 5, 2021)

Today, whilst working from home, featured a jump up on my desk, and almost intentionally treading on the down key of my laptop, fucking up the position of what I was reading at the time.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2021)

My beautiful Radar has now been gone a whole year.  I still think of him and miss him every single day.

Thinking of you tonight on the anniversary of your death.  We'll never forget you, little one


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2021)

((((Epona ))))
Radar is so lovely there.  Hug for you.
Always keep the happy memories. X


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 8, 2021)

It's very good of Viv to pack herself away so neatly.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

Guard/watchcat


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 8, 2021)

Lil’ Bob is wrapping up against the snow


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 8, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Guard/watchcat
> View attachment 247713View attachment 247714



No snow in Hyde Park today? Bucketing it down in Meanwood 🥶


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

I don't live in Hyde park 

I've been a Ls7 chappie massive resident since 2012


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 8, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I don't live in Hyde park
> 
> I've been a Ls7 chappie massive resident since 2012
> 
> View attachment 247729


Ah - mistaken identity - looked a bit like Ash Grove from your pic 🙂


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2021)

What a beautiful affectionate kitty:


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What a beautiful affectionate kitty:





Lovely cat. Pity he didnt just let the cat stay in his arms for the video..


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 8, 2021)

Believe it or not, this is a cat.


----------



## stavros (Jan 8, 2021)

Another day at the coalface:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Believe it or not, this is a cat.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 8, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 247815Believe it or not, this is a cat.


Or a small lump of night


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Or a small lump of night


If I ever have a black cat, I shall call it The Void


----------



## Dandred (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Dandred (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Jan 9, 2021)

Lil’ Bob is first in claiming the newly arrived box:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What a beautiful affectionate kitty:




I can't get the tweet to load or work out a direct link to it.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 9, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I can't get the tweet to load or work out a direct link to it.



Not sure if this will work or not:

Perhaps copy & paste

“

Seems that no matter how I try to enclose the direct link to be copied and pasted it just comes out as above. Urban’s  just too darned efficient for its own good sometimes 😀


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 9, 2021)

Vic’s turn..


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 9, 2021)

Absolute state of this


----------



## hegley (Jan 9, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I can't get the tweet to load or work out a direct link to it.


Try c&p into browser but without the space between twitter.com ?
https://twitter. com/faayza/status/1347011666123366402?s=20


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 9, 2021)

Vic - no photographs, no publicity...


----------



## stavros (Jan 9, 2021)

My lap was more and more occupied as the evening went on yesterday, as she lengthened bit by bit until her front paws were draped down between my shins.


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2021)

Late evening the cats prefer to get some proper sleep curled up together in their bed, but during the day they alternate between my lap, the top of my computer, and the window sill (if it is sunny).  When it is lap time, Jakey usually just drapes across my legs.  Sonic likes to sit with his rear end on my lap and his head under my chin - sometimes with his paws on my face.  Occasionally they both sit on my lap at once which is lovely but my legs are not keen on that - they are slender but fairly hefty muscular cats


----------



## petee (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm not crying, you're crying









						Teen wins contest with essay about her cat, donates winnings to Ferndale Cat Shelter
					

A 13-year-old girl is donating all her winnings in a national essay contest to the Ferndale Cat Shelter. It's a place where she volunteers and where she adopted a cat that she says actually rescued her.




					www.wxyz.com
				




fifty.
thousand.
dollars.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 10, 2021)

If that wasn't enough the next thing she is setting up is 
And if $50,000 wasn’t enough, Sidney is starting a program called Sidney's Seniors for Seniors. It’s a program where senior cats are placed with seniors citizens and all the food and medical bills are paid for.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 10, 2021)

DRINK!!


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2021)

After nearly five years I'm now able to still concentrate on the football whilst I have a dreaming furry vibrator between my legs.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 11, 2021)

Lil’ Bob on the bed


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 13, 2021)

Vic - discovered!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

No Pete, this is not snack bar


----------



## pogofish (Jan 13, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> DRINK!!
> 
> View attachment 248211



This is why I take a travel mug of water to bed with me. Any cup or glass was fair game for the cats, despite them having their own dish of water in the bedroom!


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2021)

I met one of my neighbours earlier, and she was very pleased to see me. She's lovely, but does have a very croaky miaow. Like if Madge Bishop had been a cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2021)

on teh tweeter today


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Sisters bella and chloe


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Sisters bella and chloe


💖


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Is this your belly, Pete kitten??? Really???


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Pete' Kitten's turn to be recycling monitor this afternoon


----------



## oryx (Jan 14, 2021)

Pete looks like he's wearing a little bow tie to go with his tuxedo markings!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

I've known her for over five years and never noticed that!


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Chloe and Rogue in Jail. But I already have made plans to break them out. It will be the greatest prison escape in history:


----------



## Cloo (Jan 15, 2021)

I noticed early last week that Vastra had a little 'dent' in her chest fur, assumed small injury maybe but last night I noticed it's expanded to a bare, sore pink patch about the size of a fingertip. Vets weren't in by the time I called today,  but I'm going to send them a photo (if I can get one) so we can discuss if anything needs doing. 

She is an over-groomer, but this isn't a spot she can reach,  seems ok in herself,  but a bit chattier than usual so I don't know if she's trying to communicate she's feeling bothered by it.


----------



## oryx (Jan 15, 2021)

Not long off the phone to my oldest friend. We were discussing our cats - not how sweet and adorable they are but their utterly vile habits.

One of ours has taken to shitting behind the TV if the litter isn't brand new. 

One of hers not only sat on her keyboard while she was WFH and deleted several apps, but managed to 'send' an email that wasn't ready to be sent. A couple of days later he puked all over her keyboard.

We were reminiscing about when we shared my house in Battersea and her cats used to demand to be let in from the garden - to use the litter tray 

Still love the horrible little sods though.


----------



## Epona (Jan 16, 2021)

oryx said:


> Not long off the phone to my oldest friend. We were discussing our cats - not how sweet and adorable they are but their utterly vile habits.
> 
> One of ours has taken to shitting behind the TV if the litter isn't brand new.
> 
> ...



One of mine comes over to sit on me because he wants to be comforted if he feels like he is going to puke...


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

I have a cat that likes her bottom spanked.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 16, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> I have a cat that likes her bottom spanked.





informed consent and all that sort of thing, but how the heck do you establish that a cat is in to s+m?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2021)

No one would have believed in the last years of the 19th century that human affairs where being watched by intelligences that inhabited the timeless worlds of space.
No one could have dreamed we were being scrutinized as someone with a microscope studies creatures that swarm and multiply in a drop of water.
Few men even considered the possibility of intelligent life in other species and yet, across the gulf of space, minds immeasurably superior to ours
regarded this Earth with envious eyes,
and slowly and surely, they drew their plans against us.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 16, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> I have a cat that likes her bottom spanked.



Kitty pr0n


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> informed consent and all that sort of thing, but how the heck do you establish that a cat is in to s+m?



Rogue likes being hit with this foam. Walks into bathroom, bum in the air. Finds it comfortable being spanked.


----------



## Epona (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm not quite sure how to say this, or indeed whether I should (and if I shouldn't, blame my autism for me being inappropriate) - but I think knowing where female cats' bits in terms of sexual anatomy are located (and no, not all parts are removed during spaying - it's a hysterectomy, not fgm) - I think you might actually be masturbating your cat when you do that (a female cat's clitoris is just inside the vulva).


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'm not quite sure how to say this, or indeed whether I should (and if I shouldn't, blame my autism for me being inappropriate) - but I think knowing where female cats' bits in terms of sexual anatomy are located (and no, not all parts are removed during spaying - it's a hysterectomy, not fgm) - I think you might actually be masturbating your cat when you do that (a female cat's clitoris is just inside the vulva).



Gulp.....but I doubt it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 16, 2021)

A rare moment of detente!


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 16, 2021)

If I want a good while to myself to watch a movie, I just have to put the heating on and its all good. the warmth of the radiator keeps the girls quiet and occupied. Bella and Chloe love it the most.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## platinumsage (Jan 17, 2021)

Neighbour's kitten on the roof:


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 17, 2021)

Rik says "HI!"


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2021)

Ziggy in a box


----------



## stavros (Jan 17, 2021)

"Hmm, this is a problem: I want to sit on this cushion, but it's vertical."



"Victory!"


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2021)

These two are incredibly close at the moment. If you find one, the other one will be nearby- usually about a foot away but definitely in the same room. It’s very sweet, and new- though maybe they are just fed up of a year of us being around all the time....


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2021)

Always together.
This is not a relaxing bath....


----------



## stavros (Jan 18, 2021)

She's fast asleep on the spare room bed now, which is what cats are trained to do. However, between me getting up and about 2pm she didn't go outside or go to sleep, instead repeatedly attacking my feet as I tried to work. Thankfully I had no meetings today, so my colleagues weren't treated to me spontaneously saying "Fuck off you little cunt" mid-meeting.


----------



## waxoyl (Jan 18, 2021)

Door please, Stan unable to use cat flap, seems to use it fine in the middle of the night. But in the day he just sits by the back door,


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2021)

He's a handsome devil with no time for your nonsense


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 18, 2021)

With that fine tache, white ruff and white socks , of course you have to open the door for Stan.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 249881
> Door please, Stan unable to use cat flap, seems to use it fine in the middle of the night. But in the day he just sits by the back door,


Gorgeous cat


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 18, 2021)

I took a photo of my cat and it somehow turned into some Bristol street art but in my house...


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 18, 2021)

Lil’ Bob kicking back


----------



## clicker (Jan 18, 2021)

George and his box.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 18, 2021)

and a cat for every box...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> With that fine tache, white ruff and white socks , of course you have to open the door for Stan.



It is the most amazing moustache.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 18, 2021)

He always makes me think of a Victorian military grandee. Sir Stanforth Ruffles, VC, KCB, DSO


----------



## waxoyl (Jan 19, 2021)

View attachment trim.80581351-5446-4257-9D94-58320DB54C37.MOV
Even in the rain, door please dad. Sorry about the shit video.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 19, 2021)

Vic in the snow:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 19, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 249992
> Even in the rain, door please dad. Sorry about the shit video.


Very cute.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 19, 2021)

Well, I'm £500 worse off as of last Friday, but he's had more teeth out (after the rescue centre took out a lot) and is a lot, lot happier for it. Has taken to doing this in the afternoons, rather than being outside, even in shit weather.




E2A apparently he had the root of one of his canines left behind in his jaw, not sure if the rescue place missed it or what but nasty apparently <boak>


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 19, 2021)

clicker said:


> George and his box.
> 
> View attachment 249950View attachment 249949



Top quality ear notches there. Check this out tho



Proper split, came with a bunch of nasty scratches to his face as well. They all healed, his ear is clearly staying like that. Vet said they'll trim it if needs be


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 19, 2021)

Last bit of scab to come off and it should be fine 


I'll stop now


----------



## izz (Jan 19, 2021)

(ear)


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 19, 2021)

As far as sleeping goes, really bringing his A game today


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 19, 2021)

I mean, really 



(Think he got too hot next to me!)


----------



## waxoyl (Jan 20, 2021)

Very wet cat this morning, he’ll stand there demanding to be dried,


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2021)

Why do I so love someone who does this to me?



ETA: The wound was sustained as I tried to disarm her with the one handed pick-up. I knew she was in a feisty mood at that particular moment, and she's bloody quick.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic in the snow:
> 
> View attachment 249997


I love the shape of their mouths - makes them look like they're smiling!

I just happened to be looking out the living room window when I saw Fat Audrey walking along the fence. Because she's so wide, she couldn't keep all four paws on the top so she had to use the little ledge thing that runs just underneath. When she jumped down though, she RAN! I don't know where she gets her energy from, she puts our five-month-old kitten to shame. In the words of her owner, "She's fast for a fatty!"


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> Why do I so love someone who does this to me?
> 
> View attachment 250219
> 
> ETA: The wound was sustained as I tried to disarm her with the one handed pick-up. I knew she was in a feisty mood at that particular moment, and she's bloody quick.


I know that design  

I've just got a few love tickles at the mo', nothing as passionate as your ones


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 21, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I love the shape of their mouths - makes them look like they're smiling!
> 
> I just happened to be looking out the living room window when I saw Fat Audrey walking along the fence. Because she's so wide, she couldn't keep all four paws on the top so she had to use the little ledge thing that runs just underneath. When she jumped down though, she RAN! I don't know where she gets her energy from, she puts our five-month-old kitten to shame. In the words of her owner, "She's fast for a fatty!"



“Fat Audrey”


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> Why do I so love someone who does this to me?
> 
> View attachment 250219
> 
> ETA: The wound was sustained as I tried to disarm her with the one handed pick-up. I knew she was in a feisty mood at that particular moment, and she's bloody quick.


That looks infected


----------



## stavros (Jan 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That looks infected



Fortunately it seems to be healing quite quickly.

She was sat on the sofa whilst I was doing an online kickboxing class last night. The look on her face was very much, "WTF?".


----------



## nogojones (Jan 21, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 249881
> Door please, Stan unable to use cat flap, seems to use it fine in the middle of the night. But in the day he just sits by the back door,


Why should he use a flap when you can open the door for him?


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

After 6 years, finally snapped a decent pic of chloe standing up.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> After 6 years, finally snapped a decent pic of chloe standing up.


"MORE? You want MORE, Chloe?"


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> "MORE? You want MORE, Chloe?"



She was waiting for her lick-e-lix treat to be opened.


----------



## stavros (Jan 22, 2021)

I was in a Teams meeting today, when my colleague's cat jumped on her desk, and all you could was the tail, erect with happiness, moving around like a periscope.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Family photo:


----------



## stavros (Jan 23, 2021)

Idiot cat forgot the football was on this afternoon, and so passed on two hours of laptime.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 23, 2021)

Lil’ Bob next to a frozen plant pot


----------



## Cloo (Jan 23, 2021)

More ... love


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sorry, rubbish pic due to lighting being tricky ... one on my lap, one leaning against me 😊


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2021)

Cloo said:


> More ... love
> 
> View attachment 250867


Aw, they look like siblings alright and a perfect mix of their parents.
The cat’s alright too


----------



## AHunter3 (Jan 23, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Family photo:


Serious kitties.  And they would like a word with you.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2021)

... and so to bed and the 3rd one appears  ... and yes, Little Miss is basically attached to my lap. ♥


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 24, 2021)

She licked a block of lard that was on the table:


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 24, 2021)

Very expressive face going through the three stages of WTF, OK maybe not too bad, Uum that was quite nice


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 24, 2021)

You know it's cold outside when these two deign to share the same space.


----------



## A380 (Jan 24, 2021)

Mopsi of the Antarctic...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 24, 2021)

That is one gorgeous cat A380


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 24, 2021)

Vic - happy as a sand boy


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 24, 2021)

The late great Miss Buttons - gone but never forgotten ❤️


----------



## Cloo (Jan 24, 2021)

Vastra padded warily through the garden and was clearly trying to find somewhere dry and not too cold to place her butt, but soon gave up. She is sitting inside staring accusingly at the snow instead.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 24, 2021)

Cloo said:


> More ... love
> 
> View attachment 250867



What a sweet wee face! ☺️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

Not all superheroes wear capes







But it is fun to prank them when asleep. Full consent given in advance for pranking and sharing pictures of pranking on the internet


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 25, 2021)

Subtle photobomb by Katniss


----------



## Epona (Jan 26, 2021)

A mouse was stupid enough to come into the sitting room through the gap by the radiator pipes - Jakey _flung_ himself at it and hauled it out of the gap as it was trying to escape - he brought it straight to me and deposited it _on my foot_ stunned but still alive.  I caught the mouse and took it outside.  Jakey then vomited all over the place, he had just eaten when he saw the mouse and I think running around on a full stomach was not the best plan.  Then spent the next hour in full on hunting mode, prowling around the flat.  Hopefully it will deter some of the other fuckers (we have a really bad mouse problem in our block at the moment).


----------



## Epona (Jan 26, 2021)

When I had the mouse caught in a plastic box and was deciding what to do with it, it sat up on its hind legs and looked at me.  I don't mind if the cats kill one or if they die in a mouse trap, but I cannot personally kill a mouse when they do that sort of thing.


----------



## Epona (Jan 26, 2021)

Jakey looking beautiful



Sonic looking very little on my lap


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2021)

Guess which dickhead clawed at the carpet, found the alarm wires and managed to set the alarm off. 

No idea what had triggered it, but saw her yesterday and investigated. Blocked it up with random objects. I couldn't sleep last night and was sat in the spare room as she was doing her normal midnight craziness and saw she was pulling of the things I'd piled up. I've no idea what's appealing about the cables.


----------



## oomfoofoo (Jan 26, 2021)

What are you doing? 
Working. 
Oh.


----------



## clicker (Jan 26, 2021)

Tinker getting in on the box action.

George not giving up the green one for love nor money.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2021)

Oh hai. You were trying to get on with work were you?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 27, 2021)

It's alright, I found your screws


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 27, 2021)

Furry assistant


----------



## stavros (Jan 28, 2021)

A most productive day, with about six hours of it spent on the spare room bed.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Bella and Rogue checking out the new fleece bedsheet


----------



## Epona (Jan 28, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Bella and Rogue checking out the new fleece bedsheet



My lot love anything fleece - I think yours might live on the bed now 

Beautiful colour btw


----------



## Cloo (Jan 28, 2021)

In yr lounge,  stealing yr seat


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Epona said:


> My lot love anything fleece - I think yours might live on the bed now
> 
> Beautiful colour btw



Fleece bedsheets feel nice and warm for the winter.


----------



## Epona (Jan 28, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Fleece bedsheets feel nice and warm for the winter.



Unfortunately I am allergic to a lot of fabrics - terrible dermatitis (yuk and itchy) so have to be really careful


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 29, 2021)

State of it


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 29, 2021)

Cloo said:


> In yr lounge,  stealing yr seat
> 
> View attachment 251841



Her face  "kindly fuck off now, thank you"


----------



## Cloo (Jan 29, 2021)

'Off you trot!'


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 29, 2021)

She's waiting for her Zoom call


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2021)

Cloo said:


> In yr lounge, stealing yr seat



she looks faintly unimpressed by whatever you've been working on


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2021)

Sonic just fell off the top of my PC case again - it is the warmest place in the flat but quite narrow - sometimes he goes to sleep and just slips off over the side with an almighty crash 

He is ok, we were both a bit startled though.


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sonic just fell off the top of my PC case again - it is the warmest place in the flat but quite narrow - sometimes he goes to sleep and just slips off over the side with an almighty crash
> 
> He is ok, we were both a bit startled though.


Milo feel asleep on the stairs earlier and woke up just as he rolled off the edge of one step onto the next, the silly bugger.


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sonic just fell off the top of my PC case again - it is the warmest place in the flat but quite narrow - sometimes he goes to sleep and just slips off over the side with an almighty crash
> 
> He is ok, we were both a bit startled though.



Does he get up with the air of, "I meant that"?


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2021)

Even on a Friday afternoon she maintains the same work ethic she has throughout the week:


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2021)

stavros said:


> Does he get up with the air of, "I meant that"?



Not always - this (arist's impression of events) happened once.  The small rectangle is my PC and the big rectangle is the sofa.  The worried trapped upside down mess in the middle is the cat.  I had to rescue him.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 29, 2021)

Look at the state of this.


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2021)

strung out said:


> Milo feel asleep on the stairs earlier and woke up just as he rolled off the edge of one step onto the next, the silly bugger.


He's just plonked his fat arse down next to me and brought a (small) slug with him.


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2021)

strung out said:


> He's just plonked his fat arse down next to me and brought a (small) slug with him.
> 
> View attachment 251990



Make sure to get him wormed with whatever your vet reccomends if he is forming relationships with slugs and snails - they carry heartworm or somesuch

(Yes I am a bit of a worrier)


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> Make sure to get him wormed with whatever your vet reccomends if he is forming relationships with slugs and snails - they carry heartworm or somesuch
> 
> (Yes I am a bit of a worrier)


I think it was probably attached to his leg after burying a poo in the garden, but he is due his worming, so will make sure I get that sorted!


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2021)

Vic and Lil’ Bob dealing with rain enforced confinement to barracks


----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic and Lil’ Bob dealing with rain enforced confinement to barracks
> 
> View attachment 251997View attachment 251998



Magnificent eyebrows on the 2nd one.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 30, 2021)

The kitten has now been chipped and had the snip.
Is now wearing the cone of unhappiness while looking unhappy.


----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The kitten has now been chipped and had the snip.
> Is now wearing the cone of unhappiness while looking unhappy.



Males recover super quick, like 2 or 3 days later if no complications they are all healed up - they can still have a bit of sperm left in the tubes though, so ideally should be kept in for a bit (I have heard some say up to a month after) even if the incisions are healed.

Females need a bit longer after surgery to heal and there is a higher risk of infection or complications due to it being an abdominal incision, but this is rare and the vast majority recover and heal quickly, make sure to attend any follow up appointment that the vet has deemed necessary.

(Sorry, I didn't remember what gender your kitten was, so included info for both - best of luck and hope healing and recovery is quick!)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 30, 2021)

The kitten is male.  The last female we had was terrible when getting the op.
She was always  zooming around at  full speed.
After the op  she worried at the stitches then some of them gave out and she essentials committed seppuku.
That was a fast trip back to the vet.  Got sturdier stitches and bigger cone of shame.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 30, 2021)

Good morning from Dennis Brown


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 30, 2021)

Dennis Brown is a magnificent charismatic presence and he looks soooo velvety.


----------



## oryx (Jan 30, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The kitten is male.  The last female we had was terrible when getting the op.
> She was always  zooming around at  full speed.
> After the op  she worried at the stitches then some of them gave out and she essentials committed seppuku.
> That was a fast trip back to the vet.  Got sturdier stitches and bigger cone of shame.


One of my old cats pulled her stitches out after spaying.

I took her back to the vet, who said it was all OK as it had more or less healed.

Can't believe I said this, don't know what got into me & all that, but I actually asked 'Will it leave a scar?'

To which the vet relied, 'Yes, but she's a cat and her fur will grow back'.


----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Good morning from Dennis Brown
> 
> View attachment 252021



Magnificent set of ears on him!  I like a cat with notable ears (no surprise there, looking at my lot!)


----------



## A380 (Jan 30, 2021)

Like Yin and Yang, but with more fleas...


----------



## stavros (Jan 30, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic and Lil’ Bob dealing with rain enforced confinement to barracks
> 
> View attachment 251997View attachment 251998



There's no problem with rain for Missy, although it is preferable if she can come in and jump up on my lap, absolutely fucking soaking.


----------



## A380 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2021)

Me76 said:


> Look at the state of this.
> View attachment 251981



It's just struck me what he looks like - ski-jumper getting ready at the top of the ramp


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 31, 2021)

Lil’ Bob wrapped up against the cold


----------



## smmudge (Jan 31, 2021)

Thinking of rigging up some sort of paw clean and dry system this side of the cat flap. I'm constantly cleaning muddy paw prints off every surface all round the house, and the endless mopping!


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Thinking of rigging up some sort of paw clean and dry system this side of the cat flap. I'm constantly cleaning muddy paw prints off every surface all round the house, and the endless mopping!



Just something to be jumped over, surely   Can't see a cat co-operating with something useful like that


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Thinking of rigging up some sort of paw clean and dry system this side of the cat flap. I'm constantly cleaning muddy paw prints off every surface all round the house, and the endless mopping!





Epona said:


> Just something to be jumped over, surely  Can't see a cat co-operating with something useful like that



may be as effective as putting up a 'please wipe your paws' sign 

there are mats designed to try and stop dogs / cats making the place muddy  (one example here, others no doubt available) - can't comment on how effective they are


----------



## smmudge (Jan 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there are mats designed to try and stop dogs / cats making the place muddy  (one example here, others no doubt available) - can't comment on how effective they are



I think I did try one of those once. Not that effective if I recall. At the moment I've got 2 big towels laid out long ways across the kitchen, by the time he gets to the end about 80% of the mud is on the towel. 

Actually Dylan is quite the fisherman, which my neighbours all comment on and I've seen for myself. So if I put a bucket in the floor there is a possibility he will put his front paws in there at least.


----------



## Thora (Jan 31, 2021)

I think there is something wrong with my cat's tail.  It's kind of hanging limp from halfway along   And she's having trouble sitting down.


----------



## oryx (Jan 31, 2021)

Thora said:


> I think there is something wrong with my cat's tail.  It's kind of hanging limp from halfway along   And she's having trouble sitting down.


Don't want to alarm you but I'd get her to a vet tomorrow. Do you know if she's had some kind of injury?


----------



## Thora (Jan 31, 2021)

oryx said:


> Don't want to alarm you but I'd get her to a vet tomorrow. Do you know if she's had some kind of injury?


I don't think so, but she does get in fights sometimes.  She's lost her collar too.  She doesn't seem to be in pain and is still jumping up on furniture and things.

The vet is on an app now so I think I can message them and request a video appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2021)

Sorry to hear that your cat has a problem Thora - I agree, contact the vet first thing, might be an idea to take a photo now so you have something to send them if she doesn't want to co-operate for a video appointment.  I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Thora (Jan 31, 2021)

Managed to get some photos. She doesn’t seem to be able to move the end of it.


----------



## Thora (Feb 1, 2021)

Cat bite on her tail that got infected. Cost me £100 in antibiotics and painkillers for her  
She’s very annoyed about both her shaved tail and not being allowed out


----------



## Epona (Feb 1, 2021)

Thora said:


> Cat bite on her tail that got infected. Cost me £100 in antibiotics and painkillers for her
> She’s very annoyed about both her shaved tail and not being allowed out



Ouch!  Poor love, hope she has a quick recovery


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2021)

Mr. Kippers in demanding mode!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 1, 2021)

Thora said:


> Cat bite on her tail that got infected. Cost me £100 in antibiotics and painkillers for her
> She’s very annoyed about both her shaved tail and not being allowed out



(((( thora's kitty ))))


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2021)

A fluffy tail


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 2, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s tangle of limbs


----------



## clicker (Feb 2, 2021)

George and Tinker sharing the box love.
Although Tinker periodically checks we have his back, as he still can't quite believe his luck.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 2, 2021)

Tough gig


----------



## Cloo (Feb 2, 2021)

My sister's cat adjusting well to life in the Chilterns


----------



## pesh (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Oriole (Feb 2, 2021)

Thora said:


> Cat bite on her tail that got infected. Cost me £100 in antibiotics and painkillers for her
> She’s very annoyed about both her shaved tail and not being allowed out


The last time we had to keep ours indoors, a friend suggested the videos for cats channel on you tube to keep him entertained as she plays it for her foster cats when they are quarantined for any reason. It sounds daft but he was very fond of it. She might like it too.


----------



## Thora (Feb 2, 2021)

I had to give in and let her out in the end due to her refusal to use a litter tray


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2021)

It was one of those days where I had to occasionally pop my paranoid head round the spare room door, to check she hadn't died. That's how long she spent uninterrupted on the bed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 2, 2021)

pesh said:


>



what's the import duty on a kitteh if you get one mailed, what with brexit and so on?


----------



## smmudge (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Little Piranha (Feb 2, 2021)

Such grace, such poise.


----------



## stavros (Feb 3, 2021)

Maintaining concentration is key in your feline adventures:


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 3, 2021)

Vic - why the big paws?


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 3, 2021)

When you're too big for the chair.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 3, 2021)

Bonus pic of him pulling a really stupid face


----------



## Cloo (Feb 4, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Bonus pic of him pulling a really stupid face
> 
> View attachment 252671


I love a good cat-derp


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 4, 2021)

New kitten in the house.

He has set up camp on my foot during breakfast.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 4, 2021)

Exhausted last night after playing for an hour with a new toy.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 4, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> New kitten in the house.
> 
> He has set up camp on my foot during breakfast.
> 
> ...





This is now a problem. I need to get ready for work and he’s tucked himself under the hem of my long dress (which iI hitched up for this photo). He’s settled in for a purring nap and I need to disturb him.


----------



## waxoyl (Feb 4, 2021)

A couple of stan’s mates, hanging around.


----------



## waxoyl (Feb 4, 2021)

Please let me out you bastard!


----------



## Epona (Feb 4, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> A couple of stan’s mates, hanging around.View attachment 252727



They aren't his mates, they are right bruisers come to sort out a little issue about what he owes to the local catnip dealer.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 4, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> This is now a problem. I need to get ready for work and he’s tucked himself under the hem of my long dress (which iI hitched up for this photo). He’s settled in for a purring nap and I need to disturb him.



Nope, sorry, you'll just have to take the day off.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 4, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> New kitten in the house.



welcome, new kitten


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 4, 2021)

Asleep, briefly awake, immediately asleep again.


----------



## Callie (Feb 4, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Please let me out you bastard!View attachment 252730


Cats are so handsome in the north!


----------



## pesh (Feb 5, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Asleep, briefly awake, immediately asleep again.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 252843View attachment 252844View attachment 252845View attachment 252846


that cat looks like trouble in all the best ways


----------



## Numbers (Feb 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> They aren't his mates, they are right bruisers come to sort out a little issue about what he owes to the local catnip dealer.


They do look like a couple of heavies for sure.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 5, 2021)

Anybody else noticing a shortage of cat food in the shops? Vic and Lil’ Bob are fussy wee buggers and prefer Whiskas but  have found shelves close to empty over the last week. I’m not looking forward to the looks I’m going to get when they get Aldi’s Vitacat for dinner...


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> They aren't his mates, they are right bruisers come to sort out a little issue about what he owes to the local catnip dealer.


The one on the left is the muscle while the other one will do the talking trying to get him to see sense and put things right before things get nasty 😼😾


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 5, 2021)

pesh said:


> that cat looks like trouble in all the best ways



Yes. Yes he is.

Spent two hours after lights out last night playing “how high is high?” Climbing upwards while chirruping and then jumping down onto my bed.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 5, 2021)

Someonebody isn't happy after being disturbed (accidentally) from his nap  
He's forever folding his ears when sleeping.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 5, 2021)

He looks a bit different to when he was a youngun  
Although he's the youngest of our 3 he's the biggest and is only 1 and a bit, he's going to be a monster of a cat.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 5, 2021)

Big paws Lil’ Bob


----------



## KatyF (Feb 5, 2021)

Delilah was enjoying the sun this morning


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2021)

Sonic does like to snooze on my lap (or half on it at least).  I do have other jimjams, honest!


----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Big paws Lil’ Bob
> View attachment 252959



That's not a big paw; THIS is a big paw.



\Australian accent


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 5, 2021)

He’s quite stoned right now.

Not interested in catnip , but valerian sends him.

He’s been staring at the ceiling and watching things run across it from corner to corner then when I look to see what he’s looking at, he stares at me like “What? What! WHAT IS IT?!” 






(He’s fine, btw. Not distressed at all, just stoned. He was playing but that was too much. So now he’s just chilling an trippin.)


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 5, 2021)

Cosy


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 5, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Anybody else noticing a shortage of cat food in the shops? Vic and Lil’ Bob are fussy wee buggers and prefer Whiskas but  have found shelves close to empty over the last week. I’m not looking forward to the looks I’m going to get when they get Aldi’s Vitacat for dinner...



I've got no current benchmark, having been cat-less for more than a year. But...

I went to the Southwark Pets At Home to get some grub for MM and was surprised by how run down the stock seemed. I know they do a lot of online sales, but I was still surprised by how.... well, how threadbare and scrappy it all seemed.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 5, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> He’s quite stoned right now.
> 
> Not interested in catnip , but valerian sends him.
> 
> ...



What’s his name?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 5, 2021)

Schmetterling said:


> What’s his name?




On here his name is MM. Or, Eminem. Or Mmmmm, Hmm.
Or M&Ms at a push.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 5, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> He’s quite stoned right now.
> 
> Not interested in catnip , but valerian sends him.
> 
> ...




I've had to change the music.

Was listening to Tropical Fuck Storm, which was mostly fine for him but, y'know  when you're high you need the right music. So I’ve switched to Holst The Planets. It's about midway between our target spots (me, rum).


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 5, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Someonebody isn't happy after being disturbed (accidentally) from his nap
> He's forever folding his ears when sleeping.
> 
> View attachment 252904




I fkn love this snap.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I've had to change the music.
> 
> Was listening to Tropical Fuck Storm, which was mostly fine for him but, y'know  when you're high you need the right music. So I’ve switched to Holst The Planets. It's about midway between our target spots (me, rum).



being a two tone kitty, he might appreciate a bit of ska


----------



## hegley (Feb 6, 2021)

Quality sofa-time with Peanut


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 6, 2021)

There's a really beautiful tortoiseshell/calico cat who\s started visiting our garden. I was sitting in the lounge this morning having breakfast when I saw her face peering at me through the window. When I got up to take a closer look, I saw her ginger patches which signify a calico (I'd thought she was a black cat at first). She had a collar round her neck which read CERYS, so I know her name already! (Suits her actually, as Cerys sounds a bit like "caress" which is what you really want to do with cats.). Anyway, I could see she was a bit nervous of me despite the window separating us so I just stood doing the slow blink to show I was a friend and not a threat, and she gradually relaxed, pottering about in the garden and eventually disappeared over the back fence. So she probably lives in the street that runs parallel to ours. I'll have a look out for her and see if I can get to interact with her in person, or in cat as the case may be.


----------



## stavros (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 7, 2021)

stavros said:


> View attachment 253244


Doesn't she know she's supposed to jump out and shout boo?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 7, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> View attachment 253264


BABY!!!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 7, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> BABY!!!



He is!
But growing up fast, even compared to the photos on the previous page.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 8, 2021)

Vic - pissed off with the weather


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## donkyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

Come. Let us curl up next to our big sis. Her big body will nourish us with warmth in this cold day


----------



## Manter (Feb 8, 2021)

Idiot cat loves snow! He tried to scent mark it, eat it,  dig it..... and then decided it was too cold and bolted inside.
Yeti meanwhile was unimpressed when I suggested leaving her cosy cave


----------



## stavros (Feb 8, 2021)

My little furry idiot seems scared of the snow, at least when it's settled. I've done my annual ritual of going out to the yard to show her it's harmless, and now I'm just hoping she braves it if her bowels or bladder so demand.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 8, 2021)

The resigned expression of a doddery old man


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady I love those very dark calico cats, so gorgeous.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 8, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> LeytonCatLady I love those very dark calico cats, so gorgeous.


It's rare to see one, I find. I'll try and get a pic of her next time.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 9, 2021)

So * over * snow


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2021)

Cloo said:


> So * over * snow
> 
> View attachment 253451



Such a facially expressive cat... 🐱


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> It's rare to see one, I find. I'll try and get a pic of her next time.



Calico is an American term which I have never heard used in the UK that refers to a tortie with high white, so over 30% white markings on it (like printed fabric called calico, which was also used as a derogatory term to lower class women dressing in printed fabrics rather than embroidered silks).  Here in the UK we'd call what is known as a calico in the US a "tortie & white".  A cat which is just black and red with no white on it is called a tortoiseshell (or tortie).  A tortie has to have a lot of white on it and be in the US to be a calico.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> Calico is an American term which I have never heard used in the UK that refers to a tortie with high white, so over 30% white markings on it (like printed fabric called calico, which was also used as a derogatory term to lower class women dressing in printed fabrics rather than embroidered silks).  Here in the UK we'd call what is known as a calico in the US a "tortie & white".  A cat which is just black and red with no white on it is called a tortoiseshell (or tortie).  A tortie has to have a lot of white on it and be in the US to be a calico.


Ah, fascinating! I learn a lot from this site. I wasn't aware of the negative connotation behind that word, so thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 9, 2021)

Lilith aged six months.


----------



## KatyF (Feb 9, 2021)

I love a black cat. I miss my jet black girl a lot, not that I don't love her stripy sister who is still with me obviously.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 9, 2021)

KatyF said:


> I love a black cat. I miss my jet black girl a lot, not that I don't love her stripy sister who is still with me obviously.


My housemate calls her his little charcoal, and I call her our gothic beauty!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 9, 2021)

I've only ever had all black or jellicle cats.

Here's MM playing with the S shaped circle thing kabbes   I set it up under the table legs for added clambering joy.

And resting after srs playtime.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 9, 2021)

I wonder if he's eating enough.

I mean, he seems fine. He's growing, playing,  his coat is shiny, he's crapping okay. All the signs are good.

But to me, he seems to eat less than other kittens I've lived with. And he seems quite petite to me. He's 3 months old (born Nov 2) and to.me, seems small.

Might be because he's just a smaller cat. And might be because I've only once in the past had a single kitten, so my memory and observation is of kittens in amongst other kits and older cats.

I mean, he is eating, and not vomiting, he seems fine. But.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 9, 2021)

I mean, you can see in that snap how well he looks... right...?

ETA 
Right now he's doing King of the Castle on top of the clothes dryer.  He's not lethargic or disengaged...!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 9, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I mean, you can see in that snap how well he looks... right...?
> 
> ETA
> Right now he's doing King of the Castle on top of the clothes dryer.  He's not lethargic or disengaged...!


Oh, I'm sure he's fine! As you say, smaller cats probably don't get as hungry - bit like humans, really. I'd check with a vet just in case, but I'm 99% sure there's nothing to worry about. He looks very healthy and happy.


----------



## hegley (Feb 9, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> And might be because I've only once in the past had a single kitten, so my memory and observation is of kittens in amongst other kits and older cats.


Could be the lack of competition - I swear my cats often eat just because the other one is eating.


----------



## pesh (Feb 9, 2021)

wanders out, attempts to sniff snow, regrets actions.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 9, 2021)

Snow, OK...!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 9, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I wonder if he's eating enough.
> 
> I mean, he seems fine. He's growing, playing,  his coat is shiny, he's crapping okay. All the signs are good.
> 
> ...



that all sounds fairly healthy

most cats are fairly good at self regulating food intake (i stress 'most') once they are confident in the food supply.  competition with other cats and / or a period of life when food is scarce may encourage an 'if in doubt, eat it while it's there' outlook on life, which they may or may not grow out of once they get more settled.  

otherwise relatively small meals now and then (not sure just how much meat there is on a standard mouse) is normal rather than big meals infrequently.

presume he will be going to the V.E.T. at some point for vaccinations and the other thing, so expect he'll get a general check up then.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> Calico is an American term which I have never heard used in the UK that refers to a tortie with high white, so over 30% white markings on it (like printed fabric called calico, which was also used as a derogatory term to lower class women dressing in printed fabrics rather than embroidered silks).  Here in the UK we'd call what is known as a calico in the US a "tortie & white".  A cat which is just black and red with no white on it is called a tortoiseshell (or tortie).  A tortie has to have a lot of white on it and be in the US to be a calico.



I miss our gorgeous Torty & White - Miss Buttons. Gone but never forgotten 😺


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I miss our gorgeous Torty & White - Miss Buttons. Gone but never forgotten 😺
> 
> View attachment 253504



Gorgeous


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 9, 2021)

Moved the printer downstairs yesterday, and got rid of the table it was on by the upstairs window.

Cat not happy as she could no longer look out. Found solution on ebay, ordered 4pm, delivered and installed this morning.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that all sounds fairly healthy
> 
> most cats are fairly good at self regulating food intake (i stress 'most') once they are confident in the food supply.  competition with other cats and / or a period of life when food is scarce may encourage an 'if in doubt, eat it while it's there' outlook on life, which they may or may not grow out of once they get more settled.
> 
> ...




I was thinking this morning that I’ve never had an overweight cat (having met plenty), and aside from the fairly normal picky eater nonsense all cats are prone to, at least some of the time, I’ve not had any real eating issues with any of my cats. No allergies or diabetes etc. I’ve been really lucky.

My sense is that he’s fine. As others have have said, he’s not in competition with anyone else so maybe he’s just really relaxed about it. And he’s got biscuits to snack on if he wants to. I’m splashing out on good quality stuff but he was pretty much fed exclusively on dry supermarket kitten biscuits before so maybe he’s just missing that a bit.

He’s possibly the least neurotic cat I’ve ever lived with; he doesn’t mind me moving when he’s on my lap or sat behind me on the chair, doesn't insist I wake up when he does at dawn, doesn’t get jumpy when a loud noise happens (upstairs neighbour stuff, although he’s fascinated by what he hears, watching the ceiling diligently).

I’m learning his ways and habits. He has his main grooming session of the day as soon as he wakes up, and then basic maintainance through the day, so he’s clean but not ocd about it. (The Auld Warrior was the grubbiest cat I’ve lived with, he'd walk around with muck between his toes and a dusty tail, no bother.). He’s not keen on sleeping at ground level, so I’ve moved his cosy bed up onto a chair. And he’s an eye-gazer. I’ve known cats who would stare into my eyes, but only on special occasions. So this kitten creeping up the blankets and staring into my eyes is a new experience.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 9, 2021)

The cat born with a message to the world.


----------



## hegley (Feb 10, 2021)

Murder-mittens.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Bella Boo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2021)

The Small One left a mug of milk unattended....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## clicker (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 12, 2021)

clicker said:


> View attachment 253995



They do this on purpose, don’t they. Cats, I mean: they have inbuilt design values.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 12, 2021)

A couple of the little fella.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 12, 2021)

It's alright for some,  like Ms Cosy-paws here


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 12, 2021)

Wrong thread, sorry! (I really need to stop doing that)...


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2021)

Numbers said:


> A couple of the little fella.
> 
> View attachment 253998
> 
> View attachment 253999


2nd pic looks like he's seen something that can't be unseen


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Feb 12, 2021)

Mulan is enjoying the sun


----------



## Numbers (Feb 12, 2021)

Epona said:


> 2nd pic looks like he's seen something that can't be unseen


Plenty of that on our road.

He loves starin out the front window.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 12, 2021)

So they return. the double act. Mr Fox and Miko the cat. Looking up toward my window waiting for me to chuck food out for them. The cat belongs to near neighbour a few doors away. He keeps coming and sitting outside my window for food. I feed him 3 packets a day.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 12, 2021)

View attachment VID-20210212-WA0004.mp4


----------



## stavros (Feb 12, 2021)

For some reason I heard several mental sessions today. She may only weigh 3.5kg, but she doesn't half make a racket when she's charging up and down the stairs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 12, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> So they return. the double act. Mr Fox and Miko the cat. Looking up toward my window waiting for me to chuck food out for them. The cat belongs to near neighbour a few doors away. He keeps coming and sitting outside my window for food. I feed him 3 packets a day.



when does the 'post photos of your pet fox' thread start?


----------



## stavros (Feb 13, 2021)

She made a guest appearance on my lap for the weekly family Skype call today. The rest of my immediate family are dog people, but still made the appropriate respectful noises.


----------



## strung out (Feb 13, 2021)

Just found out that on top of his kidney disease, Milo probably has diabetes as well. 

Does anyone have any experience with it? Apparently we may end up having to check his blood sugars and inject insulin twice a day from now on


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 13, 2021)

(((( milo ))))


----------



## izz (Feb 13, 2021)

strung out said:


> Just found out that on top of his kidney disease, Milo probably has diabetes as well.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with it? Apparently we may end up having to check his blood sugars and inject insulin twice a day from now on


Yes we do, pm me to remind me and I'll supply a reassuring reply 😊


----------



## Cloo (Feb 13, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> So they return. the double act. Mr Fox and Miko the cat. Looking up toward my window waiting for me to chuck food out for them. The cat belongs to near neighbour a few doors away. He keeps coming and sitting outside my window for food. I feed him 3 packets a day.


That is one _very_ healthy looking fox!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 13, 2021)

in national kitteh news, larry has reached 10 years at downing street (more than most prime ministers manage)









						Larry, the No 10 cat, celebrates 10 years on the seat of power
					

The popular tabby has seen off two prime ministers as well as numerous mice and birds




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 13, 2021)

Cloo said:


> That is one _very_ healthy looking fox!



Not all like that, unfortunately. Here is one that was in a bad state. Chloe also meeting a fox for the first time. I gave it some treatment for mange.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 13, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Here is one that was in a bad state







donkyboy said:


> I gave it some treatment for mange





mum-tat's resident foxes* used to be content to share her garden shed (the door was not quite secure) with neighbours' cats, although they did occupy separate ends of it - the cats in question are no longer around (think the neighbours moved away)

* - garden that is, don't think they have moved in to the house yet


----------



## clicker (Feb 13, 2021)

Tinker and his whisker magnificence...


George not impressed...


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> in national kitteh news, larry has reached 10 years at downing street (more than most prime ministers manage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very small, very smug and prone to violence; I wonder if he's met Priti Patel.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 14, 2021)

Mah fish.


----------



## Manter (Feb 14, 2021)

Madam really doesn’t approve of the whole bath thing....


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 14, 2021)

Her face! "_What _do you think you are doing?!?!?!"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 14, 2021)

is that a



situation?


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> in national kitteh news, larry has reached 10 years at downing street (more than most prime ministers manage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much in demand at the moment:


----------



## Manter (Feb 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is that a
> 
> View attachment 254448
> 
> situation?


I’m not sure she’d call for help, tbh..... just not that sweet


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

"Big" Chloe leading her two sisters in pray to some entity...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 15, 2021)

So we finally managed to get a cat. We'd tried all the rescue places and had no luck whatsoever.

A friend of a friend got a cat for their kids and one of the kids turned out to be allergic so we've taken on Pete/Ziggy. He's 4 months old. All jabs and procedures have been followed as per all recommendations here and elsewhere.

Seems to have settled in straight away, no nerves at all after the first 15 minutes.

They called it Pete but as it is so young we'd like to change the name, is this allowed?


----------



## strung out (Feb 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> They called it Pete but as it is so young we'd like to change the name, is this allowed?


Milo is on his third name at least. Firstly from whatever he was called before he became a stray, then the cat shelter called him Chi. As my wife is called Kim, we didn't really fancy having a Kim/Chi double act...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> Milo is on his third name at least. Firstly from whatever he was called before he became a stray, then the cat shelter called him Chi. As my wife is called Kim, we didn't really fancy having a Kim/Chi double act...



Hahaha good to know, my neighbour/best mate is called Pete so it would be a bit weird calling our cat after him...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> They called it Pete but as it is so young we'd like to change the name, is this allowed?








						The Naming of Cats by T. S. Eliot - Poems | Academy of American Poets
					

The Naming of Cats - The Naming of Cats is a difficult matter,




					poets.org


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2021)

One of my cats was Isis. Which just didn't suit her to me. And yunno....ISIS

Anyway she's now Tiny Poo but has around 20 variations on that and is still Isis when she goes to the vet  she doesn't seem to care


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Pete is kinda rubbish name, tbh.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> So we finally managed to get a cat. We'd tried all the rescue places and had no luck whatsoever.
> 
> A friend of a friend got a cat for their kids and one of the kids turned out to be allergic so we've taken on Pete/Ziggy. He's 4 months old. All jabs and procedures have been followed as per all recommendations here and elsewhere.
> 
> ...



I'd advise against renaming older cats who respond to a particular name already (especially as a change of home is disconcerting enough for an adult cat), but at 4 months old he is still a baby and not wedded to routines/territory yet - so go for it and pick something more suitable


----------



## Manter (Feb 15, 2021)

We changed Yeti’s name when we got her. She’s properly Juliet, but is so totally not a Juliet it was funny. She was 4 or 5 (not sure) and has changed quite happily. She answers to madam, grotbag, crazy lady and Yeti. But is still Juliet at the vet  I think cats respond to tone of voice more than name per se. And as the Danes say, a beloved child has many names


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 16, 2021)

Very insistent that I not get up this morning


----------



## spitfire (Feb 16, 2021)

Ziggy has settled in straight away. Still checking everything out so a little jumpy at noises but has been climbing everywhere and getting to know the place. Likes being tickled under the chin and not averse to being picked up.

He’s made himself at home on the seat in the corner of the living room and surveys his kingdom from there. 

Having a very satisfying recon around the mouse places as well. Go Ziggy.


----------



## petee (Feb 16, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Pete is kinda rubbish name, tbh.


----------



## Epona (Feb 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Ziggy has settled in straight away. Still checking everything out so a little jumpy at noises but has been climbing everywhere and getting to know the place. Likes being tickled under the chin and not averse to being picked up.
> 
> He’s made himself at home on the seat in the corner of the living room and surveys his kingdom from there.
> 
> ...



He's going to be a right little monkey, just look at the expression on his face


----------



## spitfire (Feb 16, 2021)

Epona said:


> He's going to be a right little monkey, just look at the expression on his face



I think you’re right. He’s quite a confident little kitty.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I think you’re right. He’s quite a confident little kitty.



He's just sitting there staring at me now. I think he knows I'm talking about him.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 16, 2021)

petee said:


>


I've got you a t-shirt:


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 16, 2021)

Its funny how you can take a pic and it reminds you of a pic you took 6 years ago. Bella behind her big sis, Chloe reminded me of the pic I took 6 years ago when I first got Bella. Chloe didn't want another cat in the flat so snuck up behind for an attempted sneak attack on Bella-on her first day in the flat.

Edit. My god, how camera phones have advanced in 6 years.


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2021)

There I was, working from home, when I suddenly heard the cat flap almost get knocked off its hinges. I knew there must be someone in Missy's garden who shouldn't be. Sure enough I look out on the patio and she's eyeballing another local cat I see around. There was a bit of screeching, although I'm not sure who from, but no fisticuffs that I could see. I gave up staring at them staring at one another, as I could've been there all day. Missy came in a few minutes later, seemingly having dealt with the problem, and is now fast asleep on the sofa.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 17, 2021)

it’s blurry cos it’s dark and this device has no flash and is shit at low light snaps. Anyway, you get the idea.

I switched on the leccy blanket about 20 minutes ago, went to brush my teeth etc, turned back my covers and then nipped out to get something before getting into bed, came back to find MM has discovered the joy of the leccy blanket...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 17, 2021)

And you can really see how kinked his tail is. I’ve never known a cat to relax in repose with it’s bum hole exposed like this.


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 17, 2021)

Testing the temperature for you. A very selfless act.


----------



## Little Piranha (Feb 17, 2021)

Fernando looking very kittenish for a 26 year old (2 1/2 in human years...)


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2021)

After yesterday's adventures with the garden-invader, most of today has been spent getting to know the spare room bed a bit better.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 18, 2021)

This kitten is not broken. This kitten is overwhelmed by the electric blanket effect.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 18, 2021)

Jangles is poorly. She’s lost nearly half her body weight and is severely anaemic. They think it’s a parasite infection that she has and have given her a steroid injection and antibiotics for us to administer. I feel so bad for her, she is so miserable. She can’t stand taking pills so it’s a horrible and stressful experience for all of us. Her not eating is the worst though. They’ve given us a convalescent paste food to give her, which she does seem to be enjoying, but only if she can eat it out of our hands, like the total princess she now is. It’s super high fat and high calorie so I’m hoping it starts to make a difference soon (had hoped the steroids would boost her appetite but no luck yet sadly). We will have to force feed it to her by syringe if she doesn’t pick up her appetite soon though. She looks a right scrap poor thing. Costing a bloody fortune too as have no insurance. It’s so hard when you can’t explain it’s for their own good! 😞😞


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2021)

get well soon, jangles


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh that sounds hard for everyone purenarcotic . I hope you and the vet can find a way through that works for Jangles x


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2021)

Get well soon Jangles!

We're in the early stages of coping with Milo's pre-diabetes, along with his kidney and pancreas issues. The vet has got us doing two blood sugar tests per day, along with two insulin injections a day, as well as all the meds that go with his food. Yesterday was super stressful, as we ended up chasing him round the house, and repeatedly sticking him with needles because we couldn't get blood from his ear. 

This morning was far less stressful thankfully, as I'd learnt some lessons and wrapped him in a blanket and got blood on the second try. He's now sulking/sleeping while the insulin does its work. Pretty sure he hates me now, but I'm hoping the blood sugar tests will only be for a week or so.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 19, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Oh that sounds hard for everyone purenarcotic . I hope you and the vet can find a way through that works for Jangles x



The irony of a Jew who has someone in the household who won’t eat is not lost on me!  the antibiotics should do their thing, I’m most worried about the weight. She lost 7% of her bodyweight in two weeks, which is a lot. Hoping our new plan of offering a little bit every hour from our hand will do the trick at getting her to eat more overall, even if it isn’t quite as much as we would like it to be. Am also hoping we can find a better way to get the pills into her.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 19, 2021)

strung out said:


> Get well soon Jangles!
> 
> We're in the early stages of coping with Milo's pre-diabetes, along with his kidney and pancreas issues. The vet has got us doing two blood sugar tests per day, along with two insulin injections a day, as well as all the meds that go with his food. Yesterday was super stressful, as we ended up chasing him round the house, and repeatedly sticking him with needles because we couldn't get blood from his ear.
> 
> This morning was far less stressful thankfully, as I'd learnt some lessons and wrapped him in a blanket and got blood on the second try. He's now sulking/sleeping while the insulin does its work. Pretty sure he hates me now, but I'm hoping the blood sugar tests will only be for a week or so.



That sounds really hard. I find it really difficult having to do stuff that we know is for their own good but you can’t explain it, so they just think you’re horrible. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## strung out (Feb 19, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> That sounds really hard. I find it really difficult having to do stuff that we know is for their own good but you can’t explain it, so they just think you’re horrible. 🤦🏻‍♀️


I can cope with most of it, it's just the little miaow of pain as I jab him repeatedly. Hoping he gets used to the fact that once we've all had more practice, it's over in seconds and won't hurt after that. The thought of giving him twice daily injections for the rest of his life kind of makes me anxious, but as izz's amazing advice via PM has been, we will adapt and get used to it!


----------



## izz (Feb 19, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> Jangles is poorly. She’s lost nearly half her body weight and is severely anaemic. They think it’s a parasite infection that she has and have given her a steroid injection and antibiotics for us to administer. I feel so bad for her, she is so miserable. She can’t stand taking pills so it’s a horrible and stressful experience for all of us. Her not eating is the worst though. They’ve given us a convalescent paste food to give her, which she does seem to be enjoying, but only if she can eat it out of our hands, like the total princess she now is. It’s super high fat and high calorie so I’m hoping it starts to make a difference soon (had hoped the steroids would boost her appetite but no luck yet sadly). We will have to force feed it to her by syringe if she doesn’t pick up her appetite soon though. She looks a right scrap poor thing. Costing a bloody fortune too as have no insurance. It’s so hard when you can’t explain it’s for their own good! 😞😞
> 
> View attachment 255048


Haven't read any replies apologies, have you tried pate, Sheba, cat milk etc ? Lick-e-lix ? I'll be at a proper keyboard later


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 19, 2021)

izz said:


> Haven't read any replies apologies, have you tried pate, Sheba, cat milk etc ? Lick-e-lix ? I'll be at a proper keyboard later



Have tried most things, the anaemia has killed her appetite totally. She was around 4kg she’s now just under 3. So it’s a lot of weight for her to lose. We’re now having to syringe the convalescent food in (it’s the Purina Pro Vetinary stuff) because she won’t even eat that off our fingers now. She needs calories and lots of them fast. We haven’t tried cat milk, I couldn’t work out from the bottle if it contained any real calories. And she’s drinking and weeing so I’m not bothered about that. She liked catit liquid creamy treats so we will get more of them. The antibiotics have a side effect of nausea which I’m sure isn’t helping (you can manage this by giving with food... which would work except of course she isn’t eating). Gonna go to the pet shop and see what they’ve got in a bit and am picking up some more convalescent tins from the vet.


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2021)

"Left a bit... right a bit..."


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

stavros said:


> View attachment 255278


the eyes have it


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> Have tried most things, the anaemia has killed her appetite totally. She was around 4kg she’s now just under 3. So it’s a lot of weight for her to lose. We’re now having to syringe the convalescent food in (it’s the Purina Pro Vetinary stuff) because she won’t even eat that off our fingers now. She needs calories and lots of them fast. We haven’t tried cat milk, I couldn’t work out from the bottle if it contained any real calories. And she’s drinking and weeing so I’m not bothered about that. She liked catit liquid creamy treats so we will get more of them. The antibiotics have a side effect of nausea which I’m sure isn’t helping (you can manage this by giving with food... which would work except of course she isn’t eating). Gonna go to the pet shop and see what they’ve got in a bit and am picking up some more convalescent tins from the vet.


have you tried boiling chicken breast and chopping it fine or mincing in a blender?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 20, 2021)

stavros said:


> View attachment 255278


Awww, that look of love!


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> have you tried boiling chicken breast and chopping it fine or mincing in a blender?



We tried everything. Sadly she has cancer and is riddled, we had to take her to the emergency vet today. She is being put to sleep on Monday. 😞


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> We tried everything. Sadly she has cancer and is riddled, we had to take her to the emergency vet today. She is being put to sleep on Monday. 😞


((((purenarcotic)))) ((((Jangles))))  

so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 20, 2021)

(((( purenarcotic and jangles ))))


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 20, 2021)

((((purenarcotic )))) and ((((Jangles))))

Very sorry to read this 🥺


----------



## Epona (Feb 20, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> We tried everything. Sadly she has cancer and is riddled, we had to take her to the emergency vet today. She is being put to sleep on Monday. 😞



So sorry to hear this, was hoping for a better outcome for her


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 20, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> We tried everything. Sadly she has cancer and is riddled, we had to take her to the emergency vet today. She is being put to sleep on Monday. 😞


I'm so sorry to hear that, purenarcotic .


----------



## smmudge (Feb 20, 2021)

Oh no, so sorry purenarcotic


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 21, 2021)

Lil’ Bob has been bored with the rain outside so we made him a newspaper obstacle course to cheer him up:
Vic is unconcerned


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 21, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> We tried everything. Sadly she has cancer and is riddled, we had to take her to the emergency vet today. She is being put to sleep on Monday. 😞



oh dear that’s awful. It’s a rough gig but being there and holding her at the end is the last great service you can do. Been there, not fun but very important. Will be thinking of you - best of luck 😔


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 21, 2021)

Very sorry about your lovely cat purenarcotic, it's so awful having to sat goodbye even when you know it's what must be done. Lots of hugs to you all xx


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 21, 2021)

I dread the day my girls will have cross the rainbow bridge


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 21, 2021)

Sorry for your news purenarcotic


----------



## Epona (Feb 21, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> I dread the day my girls will have cross the rainbow bridge



Same, I'm still completely emotionally poleaxed by Radar's death over a year later, I am dreading going through it again with my other 2 boys when their time comes (hopefully the circumstances for my others will be less traumatic/sudden at least).  I feel for anyone going through similar to what we went through, and my thoughts are most certainly with purenarcotic this weekend as it is a similar story and it must all be a real shock.

Beautiful photo of your cat bundle


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 21, 2021)

just wonder if it's worth mentioning that cats protection do have resources about cat end of life and the aftermath

they also have a phone line / online contact for people who want to talk about the loss of a cat 

does not seem to be restricted to CP members / supporters as it's on the public website

more at Grief and loss | Dealing with your cat's death | Cats Protection


----------



## Epona (Feb 21, 2021)

Cat's Protection also have a memory wall where you can post photos and some text, it is open to anyone to post although it is moderated so it isn't immediate - mine was posted within 24 hours though and I also got a very kind mail from someone at their end, I found that helpful (in as much as anything could help).









						Memory wall | Remembering your cat | Cats Protection
					

Our Memory Wall is a lovely way to celebrate a cat's life. Add your memories or take a look at some of the existing memories from cat-lovers and families.




					www.cats.org.uk


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you all for your very kind words and thoughts. She has deteriorated very quickly. We are sitting up with her so she’s not on her own. She doesn’t look in pain or uncomfortable. She has had the best last day ever with all the cuddles and little titbits and love, and we are hoping she will go at home before the vet, where she is calm and peaceful and she’s on her favourite blanket. She is the most lovely cat, sweet natured, docile and ridiculously well behaved. Everyone who meets her says what a lovely little thing she is and even our mates who are not huge animal lovers like her. Gonna miss her loads. ❤️


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2021)

That smilie I used looked kind of cheerful for the situation but I meant it to signify love to her and you and your family and knowing that she is well loved.  If you do have to go to the vet, you can take her blanket so she has something that smells familiar and of home - not sure what the covid regulations at your vet are but I don't imagine a cat blanket will cause problems.  Love to you all.


----------



## waxoyl (Feb 22, 2021)

Stan’s in office tonight.


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s in office tonight.View attachment 255547



I do think that cat pod looks like if Stan is being a bit of a pain you could just zip it closed - just joking of course


----------



## pogofish (Feb 22, 2021)

Mrs Fish's eldest is about to move-in to her first un-shared flat.

And she is determined to adopt this bruiser to keep her company








Eight years old and he has already been on a month's strict diet to get his weight down to manageable proportions..!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2021)

Blimey, hope she can get him a bit fitter and healthier


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 22, 2021)

pogofish said:


> ...Eight years old and he has already been on a month's strict diet to get his weight down to manageable proportions..!


----------



## petee (Feb 22, 2021)

pogofish said:


>



is his name Ron Perlman?


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 22, 2021)

pogofish there's an internet-famous cat called Bronson (I think he can be followed on Insta and FB) who was even more barrel-like than that ginger monster (I mean it with affection, he looks like a terrific cat)  - Bronson's very caring keepers have documented a great weight-loss 'journey' with lots of good info on how to manage slimming down a serious chonker without having the cat kill you in your sleep. He'd definitely need good pet insurance, though - vet assistance might be important even if the cat does lose the weight well. 

purenarcotic thinking of you today, and wishing you strength.


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2021)

Yeah definitely weight loss from that severe starting point should be overseen and monitored by a vet (cats are especially prone to hepatic lipidosis if they lose weight too quickly, and it is more of a risk for cats that are obese to start with) - so I would certainly recommend gradual weight loss from diet and exercise under supervision of a vet to make sure that weight loss occurs healthily and to monitor organ function throughout the process.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 22, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> pogofish there's an internet-famous cat called Bronson (I think he can be followed on Insta and FB) who was even more barrel-like than that ginger monster (I mean it with affection, he looks like a terrific cat)  - Bronson's very caring keepers have documented a great weight-loss 'journey' with lots of good info on how to manage slimming down a serious chonker without having the cat kill you in your sleep. He'd definitely need good pet insurance, though - vet assistance might be important even if the cat does lose the weight well.
> 
> purenarcotic thinking of you today, and wishing you strength.


Is he as big as Fat Bob?


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 22, 2021)

not any more, certainly - honestly not sure if Bronson was bigger than that to start with


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2021)

I really should try to stop worrying about my boys' weights - I should only be concerned if they start losing weight.  Compared to the above they look like matchsticks!


----------



## pogofish (Feb 22, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> pogofish there's an internet-famous cat called Bronson (I think he can be followed on Insta and FB) who was even more barrel-like than that ginger monster (I mean it with affection, he looks like a terrific cat)  - Bronson's very caring keepers have documented a great weight-loss 'journey' with lots of good info on how to manage slimming down a serious chonker without having the cat kill you in your sleep. He'd definitely need good pet insurance, though - vet assistance might be important even if the cat does lose the weight well.
> 
> purenarcotic thinking of you today, and wishing you strength.



Thanks - I'll direct her to find it,

I think ongoing treatment will be part of the agreement with the shelter and I hope it isn't a sign of an underlying condition - we did ask her to seriously check-out insurance before taking him-on!

They had a large cat when she was young, who was apparently a real character and much loved by all - but I think he was more of a big cat, rather than just fat.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> Yeah definitely weight loss from that severe starting point should be overseen and monitored by a vet (cats are especially prone to hepatic lipidosis if they lose weight too quickly, and it is more of a risk for cats that are obese to start with) - so I would certainly recommend gradual weight loss from diet and exercise under supervision of a vet to make sure that weight loss occurs healthily and to monitor organ function throughout the process.



This was my big worry with Jangles when she stopped eating. It was so, so stressful and worrying. It has been so nice to have some time with her where we’ve not had to worry about it because ultimately, it doesn’t really matter now. Nice too to be able to give her all the things she loves but shouldn’t have as it’s so bad for her. But again, it doesn’t matter now. She enjoyed her favourite dirty fried chicken takeaway very much yesterday. 

She is still hanging on. Our appointment is at 6.30. The vet has very kindly said they’ll do it in the waiting room so we can be there (their consulting rooms aren’t big enough to distance so when I’ve taken her before I’ve had to wait outside). She is currently on her favourite windowsill enjoying the fresh air and the birds,


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> This was my big worry with Jangles when she stopped eating. It was so, so stressful and worrying. It has been so nice to have some time with her where we’ve not had to worry about it because ultimately, it doesn’t really matter now. Nice too to be able to give her all the things she loves but shouldn’t have as it’s so bad for her. But again, it doesn’t matter now. She enjoyed her favourite dirty fried chicken takeaway very much yesterday.
> 
> She is still hanging on. Our appointment is at 6.30. The vet has very kindly said they’ll do it in the waiting room so we can be there (their consulting rooms aren’t big enough to distance so when I’ve taken her before I’ve had to wait outside). She is currently on her favourite windowsill enjoying the fresh air and the birds,



I am glad you have been able to spend some time with her over the weekend and will be able to be with her at the end - it's been a worry during Covid that sometimes people haven't been able to stay with their pets during vet visits or even at the end, so although it is an awful situation, I am pleased that arrangements have been made so you can be with her.  Sounds as if despite her ill health she has had a weekend of being pampered and loved - it is clear how much you love her.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 22, 2021)

She’s gone. Purred in my arms all the way through and was it was super fast. We carried her round the garden to enjoy the sun for one last time and she was totally blissed out. I hope she sleeps well. ❤️


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 22, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> She’s gone. Purred in my arms all the way through and was it was super fast. We carried her round the garden to enjoy the sun for one last time and she was totally blissed out. I hope she sleeps well. ❤
> 
> View attachment 255646



It’s shit but it’s the best thing you could do. Thinking about you at this moment😔


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 22, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> She’s gone. Purred in my arms all the way through and was it was super fast. We carried her round the garden to enjoy the sun for one last time and she was totally blissed out. I hope she sleeps well. ❤
> 
> View attachment 255646


RIP Jangles, you beautiful girl.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 22, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> It’s shit but it’s the best thing you could do. Thinking about you at this moment😔



Me and Mrs SFM are both in tears- hope you’re ok 😢


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 22, 2021)

Not right to respond to that with any sort of smiley, because love-eyes would be wrong even though she's got them, a tear isn't enough, and a 'like' doesn't convey how much I feel for you or how I feel both sad-and-glad she got such a good last day in. Commiserations purenarcotic and be at rest dear Jangles.


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2021)

Beautiful girl, I am glad she had a good last day and that she had a peaceful end.  You did the right thing for her.  Thinking of you.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 22, 2021)

Rest in Purrs.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 22, 2021)

That brought me to tears purenarcotic 🥺
Rest in peace Jangles...lovely cat xx


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 23, 2021)

Just thought,  Toby Toes hasn't dropped in to say hello for the longest time.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 23, 2021)

Tobes is absolutely in his prime now eh!


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 23, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Just thought,  Toby Toes hasn't dropped in to say hello for the longest time.
> 
> View attachment 255766



How nice to see Tobytoes again. 🙂
❤


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 23, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> Tobes is absolutely in his prime now eh!


He's a handsome devil for sure!  👌


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 23, 2021)

Vic in the sun yesterday with his magnificent whiskers


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic in the sun yesterday with his magnificent whiskers
> 
> View attachment 255795



"Eranu!"


----------



## vanya (Feb 23, 2021)

Close encounter between kitten and Golden Retriever


----------



## spitfire (Feb 23, 2021)

Ziggy be settling in.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 23, 2021)

That's MY seat by the way!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2021)

spitfire said:


> That's MY seat by the way!



was...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 23, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Ziggy be settling in.
> 
> View attachment 255826


Britain's next feline model?


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 23, 2021)

Is anyone else's cat mad about getting fuss on the stairs?

It's her favourite, by a mile. I have never known her to walk away first, we always get bored long before she does.

She wriggles around on her own too, rubbing her scent glands (on her head) on the edge of the step.

Funny animal ♥️


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 23, 2021)

Meanwhile, this one had very definite ideas about us trying to make the bed.

i.e. don't bother, it's fine as it is


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 24, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Is anyone else's cat mad about getting fuss on the stairs?
> 
> It's her favourite, by a mile. I have never known her to walk away first, we always get bored long before she does.
> 
> ...



In our house, the stairs is where we play Cat Ping Pong Goalie i.e. Lil’ Bob goes to the top of the stairs, I throw ping pong balls as high as possible and he leaps up and catches them between his front paws. 😼


----------



## Cloo (Feb 24, 2021)

The sore patch on Vastra's chest that we thought was calming down has got much worse,  so we're taking her to vet. Also going to ask about what seems like skin tags/ scabby patches that can be felt but not seen around her neck area.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 24, 2021)

Vastra back from vet -  who actually had it in his notes how angry she tends to be when examined (she is a very chilled cat, but historically the only time I've heard her hiss is at the vet!) but she was actually fine this time. The chest patch isn't an open wound as gsv feared (it's quite hard to see it and it looked really red last night), but an infected scratch, so vet's given her an injection to help. Scabby neck patches probably a reaction to flea bites - she doesn't have fleas, but one might have got on her outside, he's so given us some flea drops as well.


----------



## vanya (Feb 24, 2021)

More on the kitten and Golden Retriever theme


----------



## Cloo (Feb 24, 2021)

Little bit shaved round the sore bit, but she seems very chilled about the whole experience! We'll put some cream on it before we go to bed.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 25, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Vastra back from vet -  who actually had it in his notes how angry she tends to be when examined (she is a very chilled cat, but historically the only time I've heard her hiss is at the vet!) but she was actually fine this time. The chest patch isn't an open wound as gsv feared (it's quite hard to see it and it looked really red last night), but an infected scratch, so vet's given her an injection to help. Scabby neck patches probably a reaction to flea bites - she doesn't have fleas, but one might have got on her outside, he's so given us some flea drops as well.



Yeah, one of mine gets those neck patches because of fleas but never seems to have them on her (but in our case that's because they are on one of the others, so we just have to be really rigid about doing flea drops on all 3 every month)

Glad that she's basically ok.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 25, 2021)

Despite what this photo looks like, we were forgiven


----------



## BigTom (Feb 25, 2021)

Karl seems to have fallen asleep in this position, not moving like he's in the middle of a dream, just laying still... I'd blame the catnip but haven't had any for years


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 25, 2021)

6:15 trip to the vet today for big chloe. has been vomiting for 3 days and has had a loss of apatite


----------



## Cloo (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh no, I hope they find out what's wrong and can help donkyboy


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 25, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Oh no, I hope they find out what's wrong and can help donkyboy



Looks like gastrointestinal issue (at least I hope it is and not anything major). I ordered a bag of  Royal Canin Veterinary Health Nutrition Gastrointestinal Adult Dry Cat Food which should be delivered if not today, then tomorrow.  Gave some pro-biotics but she vomited soon after again.


----------



## Chz (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah, we've had that a couple of times and wrote it off to "ate a bad mouse". It's one of those things that tends to lead to a bit of over-feeding, because healthy, trim cats go downhill so quickly.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 25, 2021)

Chloe is an overweight 7.3kg girl. Hasn't eaten anything at all today. Just counting down the hours to get her there and checked out.


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2021)

That's two morning's running where Missy hasn't checked the clock and so has been outside when I've woken up. Normally, if she's in, she's straight up on my chest to give it a thorough purry clawing.


----------



## waxoyl (Feb 25, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe is an overweight 7.3kg girl. Hasn't eaten anything at all today. Just counting down the hours to get her there and checked out.


  Hope she's ok, later .


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 25, 2021)

Back from the trip. They gave her a couple of injections. temp was fine. some tablets. advised to give bland food. they didn't have any adult gastrointestinal food, so purchased a small bag of kitten one. she gobbled the food up-not surprising as hasn't eaten much today. Chloe always had a thing for kitten food. will take her back if things don;t improve for an x-ray.

Overall cost: £104. Will put in an insurance claim and get a few quid back


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 25, 2021)

Chloe is acting odd. Just sat in front of the food bowl. This behaviour isn't good...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2021)

get well soon, chloe


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 25, 2021)

Hoping Chloe feels better soon donkyboy


----------



## Numbers (Feb 25, 2021)

Sleepy head.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 26, 2021)

I think an x-ray is required. Chloe has been sat in front of the food bowl all night. got up past 1 am to check on her. She was sat next to the food. Not eating. Get up 07:15 am. She was again just sat there. food is there, but she isn't eating. I think its more than gastrointestinal issue.  When I pick her up and carry her around and place her down somewhere else, back she goes next to the food bowl. Just sitting there


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 26, 2021)

donkyboy 
Is she using the litter tray? Has she been pooping? 
I think it would be wise to bring her back to the vets for an x ray as you say..
Just in case there's a blockage. 

Everything crossed for Chloe and a very speedy recovery. 
(((Chloe))) and you too (((donkyboy )))


----------



## Epona (Feb 26, 2021)

I completely agree, get her back to the vet asap, it can't wait (cats can't go more than 48 hours without eating as their liver and other organs will start to run into problems, and there may be pain or blockage).

The fact she is sitting by the food bowl constantly indicates to me that she wants to eat but cannot for some reason.  Treat it as an emergency.

Best of luck to her


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 26, 2021)

Had to take one of the cats (cutie) to the vet yesterday. She came in carrying her left front paw the previous night, and it was badly swollen and pointing sideways. It looked badly broken, like she'd jumped off the roof of the house and landed on it. I've had to rescue her from the roof many times, as she somehow manages to get up but can't get back down, then screams for assistance. Anyway, I digress. Turns out it wasn't broken, it was a massive abscess, and she's now home and recovering. 
It's horrible watching them trying to walk as the anesthetic wears off. Poor creature.


----------



## izz (Feb 26, 2021)

donkyboy, commiserations and I hope Chloe is better soon  - have you tried her again with any wet food ?


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 26, 2021)

izz said:


> donkyboy, commiserations and I hope Chloe is better soon  - have you tried her again with any wet food ?



Yep, tried that. She wouldn't eat it.


Just got back from a 10am trip to the vet. Thank god for working from home. Saw the head vet. He said it could be that she is still recovering from the injection from yesterday as it can take up to 12 hours or so to wear off. checked her for diabetes-which was negative. Gave her a tablet to help increase or stimulate her appetite. It seems to have worked as when I got home and gave her wet food, she ate it. Now walking around the flat which she has not been doing. Fingers crossed its the start of recovery. Said if she does not eat anything again today, then bring her back to see him tomorrow.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2021)

Sunshine cat.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 26, 2021)

Here's hoping speedy recovery for both Cutie Saul Goodman and Chloe donkyboy


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 26, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Sunshine cat.
> 
> View attachment 256267



Viv has the most beautiful bits of peachy fur!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2021)

She really does, including a peach tail tip  She's a very pretty little thing.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2021)

Come upstairs to find him deeply engrossed in a book   . I love how cats always look like they are trying to be dignified even when being extra daft.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2021)

bimble said:


> Come upstairs to find him deeply engrossed in a book   . I love how cats always look like they are trying to be dignified even when being extra daft.
> View attachment 256275


What’s she reading?


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s she reading?


He was so deep in thought that the kindle turned off, but it must be something v serious and learned. He’s definitely not re reading wolf hall cos it’s sort of weirdly comforting.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 26, 2021)

bimble said:


> Come upstairs to find him deeply engrossed in a book   . I love how cats always look like they are trying to be dignified even when being extra daft.
> View attachment 256275





😍 "paws"


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Sunshine cat.
> 
> View attachment 256267



Similar here. She began the morning at the other end of the bed on the pillow. However, as the day progressed and the sun moved she migrated down towards the foot of the bed:


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 26, 2021)

Wishing the lovely Chloe a speedy recovery donkyboy x


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 26, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> Wishing the lovely Chloe a speedy recovery donkyboy x



She is much better now. Has been walking around. Eaten plenty of food. No sitting next to the food bowl.


----------



## Epona (Feb 27, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> She is much better now. Has been walking around. Eaten plenty of food. No sitting next to the food bowl.



Oh thank goodness!

It proper gives me the fear when a cat is off its food...


----------



## Cloo (Feb 27, 2021)

Saw Vastra dreaming for the first time today - it was hilarious. Her back and front paws and tail alternatively twitching while splatted out asleep on gsv's desk.


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## donkyboy (Feb 27, 2021)

stavros said:


> View attachment 256491



Someone is VERY pleased with himself.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 28, 2021)

A man cannot complain. 3 beautiful girls for company in bed  
Bella is her usual position next to me. head on my hand as cushion. Sometimes when I move the hand, she grabs it and pulls it back down
Chloe in her usual position between my thigh resting her head over the left thigh as a cushion.
Rogue in her usual position at the bottom of the bed


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Someone is VERY pleased with himself.



Sort of. It's the camera's flash which is making her look quite that smug.

There was an RSPCA ad on earlier, appealing for help for neglected animals. I thought, I'm not neglecting her; she's chosen of her own free will to spend the last six hours asleep upstairs on the bed.


----------



## Signal 11 (Feb 28, 2021)

Not my cat but a regular visitor.


----------



## campanula (Mar 1, 2021)

My youngest offspring has taught his young cat to do tricks. High 5, paw, jumping over things, roll over and play dead. He also takes it for walks on a harness...and has just bought some chicken flavoured toothpaste. I am fairly certain, back in my cat-owning days, that the cats just loafed around pleasing themselves.
Mind, the eldest has a 'pet' crow, and a pied wagtail (which lives in a box on his balcony ) who demands breakfast by rattling his little seed ramekin, plus several blackbirds who take raisins from his hand, and a bloody robin, which hovers in front of him, taking a mealworm from offspring's mouth. I am at a loss as to how I have raised a bunch of bizarre kids (the youngest also keeps ants).


----------



## Epona (Mar 1, 2021)

campanula said:


> My youngest offspring has taught his young cat to do tricks. High 5, paw, jumping over things, roll over and play dead. He also takes it for walks on a harness...and has just bought some chicken flavoured toothpaste. I am fairly certain, back in my cat-owning days, that the cats just loafed around pleasing themselves.
> Mind, the eldest has a 'pet' crow, and a pied wagtail (which lives in a box on his balcony ) who demands breakfast by rattling his little seed ramekin, plus several blackbirds who take raisins from his hand, and a bloody robin, which hovers in front of him, taking a mealworm from offspring's mouth. I am at a loss as to how I have raised a bunch of bizarre kids (the youngest also keeps ants).



Good job the cat wrangler and bird whisperer are different offspring!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 1, 2021)

The FEET.


----------



## stavros (Mar 1, 2021)

campanula said:


> His young cat has taught my youngest offspring to do tricks.



Corrected for you.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 1, 2021)

campanula said:


> I am at a loss *as to how I have raised a bunch of bizarre kids* (the youngest also keeps ants).



Not rebellious enough, your kids, it sounds like!!


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 2, 2021)

Cats gonna cat


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 2, 2021)

Lil’ Bob stretching out


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2021)

"Cosmo says you're fat, well I ain't down with that."


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 2, 2021)

I’ve been struggling with this very vexed question this very day UnderAnOpenSky : is it just convenience, any port in a storm etc? How sincer is this critter.........?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 2, 2021)

Not lost......


Little shit.....

30minutes of worry!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

I think it’s unreasonable to expect animals to think the way we do but cats do get attached to their humans.
I also think that thing about them eating you is true but also the same is true with dogs and any other non-human friends. They don’t have morals or any notion of what human taboos are nor should they. If they get hungry they’re gonna eat.
So when you say your dog or cat has ‘stolen’ some food or whatever, you’re talking shite. They don’t see it as stealing, they just see it as eating and fulfilling a bodily need


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 2, 2021)

All the cats I’ve lived with have known very certainly whenever they’ve taken my food that it’s stealing.  And in the main they’ve not done it after the first or second time. I’m really strict about it,

I’m zero tolerance about getting up on the counter or the side or table. That’s my territory and I’ll  defend it.

They’re not hungry, I feed them. If they were hungry it would be different,

They have their own territory that I respect in the same way. Like, I never bother them when they’re sleeping.

If I died and they ate me, that’s different. I’d expect them to do that if they were hungry.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 2, 2021)

It’s not morals
it’s hierarchy and territory.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

They only know not to do it cos they get punished. It’s not the same as knowing that it’s stealing. That concept is alien to them.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

Meet Dusty.
The Cat Burglar 😁


----------



## oryx (Mar 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Meet Dusty.
> The Cat Burglar 😁



Dusty is gorgeous! Looks like a Siamese cross.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

oryx said:


> Dusty is gorgeous! Looks like a Siamese cross.



Yes..Dusty is really lovely. 

What I dont get is why the owners have such a huge stash of Dusty's spoils? Why have they not put them all in a  box for their neighbours to collect? 

Not meaning to derail the thread or anything..


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Yes..Dusty is really lovely.
> 
> What I dont get is why the owners have such a huge stash of Dusty's spoils? Why have they not put them all in a  box for their neighbours to collect?
> 
> Not meaning to derail the thread or anything..


Talking about cats on a cat thread can’t be derailing


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2021)

In the smalltalk of a work Teams chat, as we waited for everyone to arrive, I was outvoted by colleagues on the cat-dog debate. How can so many people have been conditioned to think something so wrong? (See also religion and neoliberalism.)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> In the smalltalk of a work Teams chat, as we waited for everyone to arrive, I was outvoted by colleagues on the cat-dog debate. How can so many people have been conditioned to think something so wrong? (See also religion and neoliberalism.)


What’s the debate?


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s the debate?



Well exactly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> Well exactly.


Eh?


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 3, 2021)

Buy a big bed, but Bella ignores it and prefers to cuddle up (in a much smaller bed) next to her big sis, Chloe. She has a preference for Chloe over Rogue when it comes to snuggles. Bella has lots of mini tussles with Rogue as they both try to prove to each other that they are the dominant cat in the flat.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2021)

I got this flopping fish cat toy as a christmas present to the cats.  Particularly Patchy who was having to put up with the new cat in town.


			https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0836X98R9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


Now in the end we took the flapping mechanism out as it was a bit too much however this is  now a very beloved cat toy.  
The main two like it  well enough but it also has other admirers. There is an older stray cat in the area roughly the same sort of age as patch. 
He is rather flighty and bedraggled. He is often beaten up by other cats and not long ago got a horrible infected face mauling that left a raw patch on his face the size of a 50p coin.
We were really rather worried that he would die of it, but he pulled through.  Now this nervous  mangled cat regularly visits our kitchen to meet his favorite friend in the world, this fish.
He loves to rub it, lick it, lay down cuddling it, the works. He seems a much calmer happier cat for it. It also doesn't seem to cause any fights.  All the cats seem happy to share.

I ended up getting another multipack of smaller fish. They are not as good but are decent enough.
I also  like the fact  that  look fairly like little fish (they are obviously toys but not cartoon like) it means we have little fish poking out  from under chairs  or in dark cat friendly corners.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> In the smalltalk of a work Teams chat, as we waited for everyone to arrive, I was outvoted by colleagues on the cat-dog debate. How can so many people have been conditioned to think something so wrong? (See also religion and neoliberalism.)


You think that's bad. At one of the places I temped at in 2015, my line manager rang my agency to complain that I was discussing cats with a colleague on our lunch break. He claimed to have had a complaint about it from someone else, which I suspected was bullshit. I wondered if he had that "cats-are-evil" mentality. Whatever, he had form for catty - sorry, petty - I mean childish behaviour towards temps, and my agency consultant was so fed up with him ringing her every five minutes with minor gripes about temps he could've addressed himself that she complained to his boss that he wasn't doing his own job as a supervisor properly! I believe she also said "LeytonCatLady has always been one of my best temps who works very hard and she can talk about whatever she likes in her own time!"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2021)

Wha?
that's so fucking weird.
Do you think it was just that he was a bit of a prick and that just happened to be the thing you were doing when you came into his firing line or that  as well as being a prick... I dunno his aunt was eaten by a tiger or something.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 3, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Wha?
> that's so fucking weird.
> Do you think it was just that he was a bit of a prick and that just happened to be the thing you were doing when you came into his firing line or that  as well as being a prick... I dunno his aunt was eaten by a tiger or something.


Yes, I suspect it was exactly that. With people like that, it's not about anything you've done, they'll just take a dislike to you and choose to see everything you do in the worst possible light. The agency thought he was pathetic and openly admitted it to me, but they were still contractually obliged to pass on his "feedback", however dubious. She advised me not to give him an excuse to fire me, but I reminded her as I was an agency worker, he could do that anyway whenever he wanted, so why all this drama? I can't have been that shit if I was still wanted in the next morning! I stayed with that agency but asked them to find me something else, which they did, and then this bloke had the cheek to be miffed that I wasn't sad to be leaving. I'm my own boss now and it's hard but at least I don't have to put up with all these workplace politics. It's ridiculous what people have to put up with. If he'd said it to my face though, I would've been fired because I wouldn't have been able to restrain myself from shouting "Fuck you! Cats are awesome and if you hate them that much, you need help."


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 4, 2021)

God yes. I only ever spent about 6 months working in an office type environment but it was enough for me.
I volunteered at a charity  as  I needed to be doing  something  work related  as  I did my jobcentre funded course back when I had just left uni and didn't have any experience yet. They needed someone with IT skills so it seemed a good idea at the time.
The amount of strange pointless shit I ended up doing  because the nominally 'in charge' person wanted me to have something to do  was quite astonishing.
I didn't realise at first by it kind of dawned on me   that they just didn't  know what to do with me  because  even though  I was the voluntary  temp who normally  would be  super keen to make an impression and get  a good reference to be able to go get an office job that is not why I was there. I was just  waiting this out  to get  a proper job  more suited to my skills. There was a lot of strange office politics stuff going on there.

I eventually nope-ed  myself out of office office stuff so hard that i've been in education ever since.
Now I still have to endless  soul destroying  paperwork  and  interact  with people  who are 'a lot'. However I no longer have to worry about  someone getting angry with me for talking about cats at lunch.*



*because i spend lunch eating at my desk while copying  data from a PDF stored on teams into a council's office 97 word format  student feedback sheet.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They only know not to do it cos they get punished. It’s not the same as knowing that it’s stealing. That concept is alien to them.




I don’t punish my cats.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They only know not to do it cos they get punished. It’s not the same as knowing that it’s stealing. That concept is alien to them.


I used to think similarly, until I learnt how cats work.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 4, 2021)

Lilith modelling her cute new collar.


----------



## stavros (Mar 4, 2021)

Seat-stealing was amped up 11 today, including trying to nick the bit that I was sitting on at the time. It's not even that cold.


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2021)

Today my boys started begging for their tea a good 2 hours early - I caved after an hour and a half.


----------



## strung out (Mar 4, 2021)

Milo is still getting used to his twice daily insulin injections. His appetite just seems to be all over the place - after eating dinner about 9pm last night, he has basically slept through the whole day, missing breakfast and only just asking for some food at 5pm. 

We've been checking that he's still responsive and not hypoglycemic rather than just sleepy, but even after 20 hours without food, he's just picking at his food rather than wolfing it down. We're hoping it's nothing serious, but it's definitely strange after living with him being completely hyperactive for the last 6 months to just being permanently sleepy and not food motivated!


----------



## Cloo (Mar 4, 2021)

Found out where Vastra has been vanishing to during the day - she's found she can slup behind and under the spare bed. So you can bother her by lifting up the mattress.

Anyway, she emerged while I was working in the room and did a little skip-run accompanied by a 'Prrr-rrrrp!' as if to say 'Behold! I have emerged!'


----------



## Cloo (Mar 4, 2021)

Found out where Vastra has been vanishing to during the day - she's found she can slup behind and under the spare bed. So you can bother her by lifting up the mattress.

Anyway, she emerged while I was working in the room and did a little skip-run accompanied by a 'Prrr-rrrrp!' as if to say 'Behold! I have emerged!'


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 4, 2021)

Chloe and Rogue looking at a neighbours cat, Miko, in the communal garden. Rogue is incredible territorial and doesn't like any other cats. She routinely chases him away. attempted to get under the gate to chase him out but I stopped her and shooed her back indoors


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 5, 2021)

Stop waking me up or you'll get the claw.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 5, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe and Rogue looking at a neighbours cat, Miko, in the communal garden. Rogue is incredible territorial and doesn't like any other cats. She routinely chases him away. attempted to get under the gate to chase him out but I stopped her and shooed her back indoors



That cat looks very like “Mrs Miggins” - a girl with a very mean streak who terrorises our two boys. On the plus side, when she appears they stop fighting for once and work together to vanquish her.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 5, 2021)

Lil’ Bob helping Mrs SFM with her job application


----------



## Cloo (Mar 5, 2021)

My sister's cat has been climbing to the very top corner of their neighbour's roof.

Vastra, meanwhile, is having none of this 'physical activity' nonsense.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 5, 2021)

Cat the first


Cat the second 


The outsider.


----------



## stavros (Mar 5, 2021)

Having taken over four years to work out how to get one sofa cushion in the correct position, this evening Missy achieved the Holy Grail:


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 5, 2021)

Stopped to say hai to a lively cute friendly purring cat. Put my bag down for a tickle and photo opportunity and it promptly backed it’s big balls onto my bag and gave it a good squirt of piss

little fucker


----------



## oryx (Mar 5, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Stopped to say hai to a lively cute friendly purring cat. Put my bag down for a tickle and photo opportunity and it promptly backed it’s big balls onto my bag and gave it a good squirt of piss
> 
> little fucker



Reminds me of the time Antelope and I befriended a ginger cat who hung around our apartment when on holiday in Italy.

We made a fuss of it and when we bought single cream by mistake instead of milk, guess who got it?

He rewarded us by pissing on Antelope's leather bag, which eventually had to be thrown away as he couldn't get rid of the smell.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 6, 2021)

Vic’s odd sleeping position


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 6, 2021)

strung out said:


> Milo is still getting used to his twice daily insulin injections. His appetite just seems to be all over the place - after eating dinner about 9pm last night, he has basically slept through the whole day, missing breakfast and only just asking for some food at 5pm.
> 
> We've been checking that he's still responsive and not hypoglycemic rather than just sleepy, but even after 20 hours without food, he's just picking at his food rather than wolfing it down. We're hoping it's nothing serious, but it's definitely strange after living with him being completely hyperactive for the last 6 months to just being permanently sleepy and not food motivated!


We're about a year down the line now with giving Fifi her twice daily insulin injections

The best bit of advice I can give re: food / injection is to keep records, if your not already

Fifi is on diabetic biscuits and for her weight she was meant to eat, 50gr per day, so 25gr per 12 hours, which we rounded up to 30gr per 12.and as long as she eats that then she gets her full injection (3.5units)

I've created an unnecessarily complicated sliding scale reducing the insulin for every two grams of biscuits she doesn't eat eg if she only eats 15 gr then she gets 7/14's (told you it was unnecessarily complicated) 

The only time she's gone hypo was before I took notice of how much food she had eaten and was injecting her the full dose regardless

I've run this by the vet and have been told it's a good idea, shame they didn't spell it out from the start. We don't do the daily ear sticking thank goodness

One other thing worth looking into. Our local council collect sharps for free and supply a sharps box for free as well, also the insulin we get is £20 odd from the vet but they'll write a prescription valid for 6 months for £15 and the exact same stuff is less than £10 on line with a prescription


----------



## strung out (Mar 6, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> We're about a year down the line now with giving Fifi her twice daily insulin injections
> 
> The best bit of advice I can give re: food / injection is to keep records, if your not already
> 
> ...


Great advice, thank you.

Main problem we're experiencing with the food is that he's on a fully renal diet already, with additional medication added to his food for kidneys and pancreas. Once we've added all that in, it's hard to tell whether his appetite is off either because he doesn't like the food and/or meds, or because he's feeling sick/not hungry.

Case in point this morning, when he bothered me this morning about food and watched me prepare the whole lot, then pissed off out the cat flap as soon as he realised he didn't fancy it. Who knows when he'll be back and when he'll get his insulin. He seems to love his dry food still, but you can't add the meds to them unfortunately.

We've got another appointment in a couple of weeks for further bloods, so we can nail down his diet and meds a bit better. We've also got to do a day of blood glucose tests by jabbing his ear for blood every two hours for 12 hours, the day before his appointment. I'm sure we'll all enjoy that


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 6, 2021)

Lock down trim for Stan.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 6, 2021)

Donut in snuggly mood.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 6, 2021)

I promised myself I would take fewer photos of the cats this year as I already have about 10,000 stored in my phone...but he's just so entertaining <3 Fast asleep with his hands and feet all curled up and whiskers twitching.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 6, 2021)

He’s pulled.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 6, 2021)

Bella with her Big Sis and in the bag:


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 6, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Donut in snuggly mood.
> 
> View attachment 257561



What a gorgeous nose! Lil’ Bob loves being bopped on his schnoz 🙂


----------



## stavros (Mar 6, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> He’s pulled.View attachment 257565



Was there really any need for the nipple shot?


----------



## vanya (Mar 6, 2021)

Golden Retriever rescues kitten


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 6, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> He’s pulled.View attachment 257565




He's like a mini lion!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Lock down trim for Stan. View attachment 257538


Are you moose ’s fella (or flat mate)?
Have seen that pic elsewhere


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 7, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Lock down trim for Stan. View attachment 257538


I was wondering, 'who is that sat on the shed?' when suddenly...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## waxoyl (Mar 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you moose ’s fella (or flat mate)?
> Have seen that pic elsewhere


Fella. Met you at Newcastle.


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2021)

I was unusually sleepy as I woke up this morning, so, once I'd rolled onto my back and had assumed the cat on my chest, I closed my eyes and tried going back to sleep.

It wasn't very long before I received a light punch to my face.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 7, 2021)

Vic sleeping weirdly again


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 7, 2021)

My fox friend is back again for food


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 8, 2021)

It's a hard life being Katniss


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2021)

Just made friends with next door's cat, Cookie. He's a big lad and I was amazed to find he's the same age as Lilith (a few months older, to be precise - neither are one yet). Anyway, we've caught her eyeing him up out the window a few times and suspect she fancies him.


----------



## stavros (Mar 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Just made friends with next door's cat, Cookie. He's a big lad and I was amazed to find he's the same age as Lilith (a few months older, to be precise - neither are one yet). Anyway, we've caught her eyeing him up out the window a few times and suspect she fancies him.



Or wants to knock the shit out of him for trespassing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 9, 2021)

Viv being absurdly cute last night.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 9, 2021)

strung out said:


> Milo is still getting used to his twice daily insulin injections. His appetite just seems to be all over the place - after eating dinner about 9pm last night, he has basically slept through the whole day, missing breakfast and only just asking for some food at 5pm.
> 
> We've been checking that he's still responsive and not hypoglycemic rather than just sleepy, but even after 20 hours without food, he's just picking at his food rather than wolfing it down. We're hoping it's nothing serious, but it's definitely strange after living with him being completely hyperactive for the last 6 months to just being permanently sleepy and not food motivated!





High Voltage said:


> We're about a year down the line now with giving Fifi her twice daily insulin injections
> 
> The best bit of advice I can give re: food / injection is to keep records, if your not already
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong, if you've got a good vet (as we have, thank goodness) they are worth their weight in gold

BUT

On-going meds appear to be outrageously marked up

FiFi's insulin - as mentioned above, from the vet have just sneaked up to £20'ish per vial - a vial lasting NO MORE than 28 days once opened

A prescription, valid for a month cost us £15 and the exact same insulin FOR A BOX OF 10 vials delivered to the house in a chilled container was less than £70, so with the prescription £85'odd - from the vet north of £200

Similar mark up with syringes and sharps box and disposal of sharps box Grrrr!!


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2021)

We men might've slackened off on the shaving over the last year, but we'll never get something this good on our chins:


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 9, 2021)

Lil’ Bob exhausted


----------



## moose (Mar 9, 2021)

Baldy.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 10, 2021)

Lil’ Bob has just come in grumbling about the windy weather - oblivious to the piece of hedge stuck to his nose 😃


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 10, 2021)

Cat health experts, what might these bumps on Donut's ears indicate? I'll take him to the vet but just thought I'd canvass opinion in the meantime...


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 10, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Cat health experts, what might these bumps on Donut's ears indicate? I'll take him to the vet but just thought I'd canvass opinion in the meantime...
> 
> View attachment 258081



Perhaps some sort of dermatitis or bites?


----------



## Epona (Mar 10, 2021)

Ew yuk, poor Donut, does it seem to be bothering him?

Poor love, I have no idea what it might be, let us know what the vet says!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 10, 2021)

Epona said:


> Ew yuk, poor Donut, does it seem to be bothering him?



I can't say he seems too bothered


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 10, 2021)

Mites maybe? Again?


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 10, 2021)

Quite possibly


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 11, 2021)

Ugh, well, he definitely does have ticks as a big fat one just fell off him onto my bed 🤮 and several little ones too. Have given him the back of neck treatment and he's now sulking in the shadows.


----------



## strung out (Mar 11, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Don't get me wrong, if you've got a good vet (as we have, thank goodness) they are worth their weight in gold
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Really useful again, thanks.

Also, I've only just realised/remembered that the diabetic cats you and izz have been telling me about are the same cat


----------



## izz (Mar 11, 2021)

strung out said:


> Really useful again, thanks.
> 
> Also, I've only just realised/remembered that the diabetic cats you and izz have been telling me about are the same cat


----------



## Hollis (Mar 12, 2021)

Last 3 days another cat has been meowing very loudly outside the back door of my house day and night.  As my cat is male, it can't be a Tom., and I don't think it's a stray so not sure what's going on really..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 12, 2021)

Hollis said:


> As my cat is male, it can't be a Tom



very heteronormative of you...


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

Ziggy (or Cat as I call him) getting his head round the new scratching post/view point. Pic by Mlle Fire.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 13, 2021)

Kitten has discovered the wonders of the frontroom sofa.


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Kitten has discovered the wonders of the frontroom sofa.
> 
> View attachment 258601



Gorgeous!

My boys were fighting over who owns the sitting room window sill earlier - sunniest place in the flat


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 13, 2021)

ACAB, Allcats are beautiful, even bald one’s.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 13, 2021)

everyone taking a nap


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 13, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> ACAB, View attachment 258623Allcats are beautiful, even bald one’s.



that look says "either light the bloody fire or give me my fur back you rotten sod"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 13, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Kitten has discovered the wonders of the frontroom sofa.
> 
> View attachment 258601


The white balance is well out in that photo.


He'd shifted a bit into a more normal position here.

Colour is still a bit off here.  I wonder if I have the wrong mode on.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 13, 2021)

You can also see that his back legs are a bit wierd.  He doesn't seem to be able to draw them up underneath him.
As he has gotten a bit older he has compensated so he isn't wobbly when running around  but  when he tries to jump any large distance  it's kinda off. 
he can get up onto a chair  but not a table it seems.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2021)

Here are some beautiful cat portraits:








						Feline aristocracy: the cat portraits of Igor Kryukov – in pictures
					

Photographer Igor Kryukov brings an old master aesthetic to images of his aristocratic cats




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The white balance is well out in that photo.
> 
> View attachment 258628
> He'd shifted a bit into a more normal position here.
> ...



This is typical of Covid times; showing off what he has on his bookcase.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 14, 2021)

It's all a vinyl sticker  😀


----------



## spitfire (Mar 14, 2021)

Just noticed Ziggy/Cat only has one eyebrow. Apparently he's always been like this but I never clocked it before.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 14, 2021)

stavros said:


> This is typical of Covid times; showing off what he has on his bookcase.


That is all inherited books.  A close friend of the family died back in the early 90's and we ended up with a lot of his stuff (His family were american so they weren't able to ship the majority of his stuff back with them)
Those bookshelves are pretty much all his stuff. We only just cleared out a bunch of his VHS recording a few months ago when we found them when going through my father's stuff now he's past away. 
(Just found his obituary online. I remember seeing the production of the marriage of figaro they mention. Bittersweet memories eh?)


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Just noticed Ziggy/Cat only has one eyebrow. Apparently he's always been like this but I never clocked it before.
> 
> View attachment 258747



How long has he been away from mum?  Or is there a maternal other cat (either gender, just an older cat that doesn't feel threatened by a new kitten and acts protectively towards it) in your household?

Sometimes queens chew whiskers off their favourite kitten so they are more reliant on her and don't wander far - their whiskers including eyebrows are important sensory items that are used to help explore and understand their surroundings (cats get fed up with their kittens after about 16 weeks, but up to that point they pretty much wrote the book on co-dependency and helicopter parenting - for good survival reasons if in the wild ofc).


----------



## spitfire (Mar 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> How long has he been away from mum?  Or is there a maternal other cat in your household?
> 
> Sometimes queens chew whiskers off their favourite kitten so they are more reliant on her and don't wander far - their whiskers including eyebrows are important sensory items that are used to help explore and understand their surroundings (cats get fed up with their kittens after about 16 weeks, but up to that point they pretty much wrote the book on co-dependency and helicopter parenting).



Interesting. I knew they were important for animals but never knew that mumcat would do that.

We took him on a month ago and he was with the previous owners from December so quite a while away from mumcat, he's 5 months now. No other cats here and he's been indoors the whole time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sometimes queens chew whiskers off their favourite kitten so they are more reliant on her and don't wander far


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2021)

Don't let anyone say that Missy spent the whole day on the spare room pillow; she moved down to the foot of the bed for the afternoon, so as to catch the sun.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 15, 2021)

Bella never bothers to look in the mirror. She knows her beauty will never fade...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 15, 2021)

monday morning 'teams' meeting at work got off to an interesting start when colleague's kitty did a high speed climb up the shelves behind her, resulting in kitty and half the stuff that had been on the top shelf falling off...


----------



## pogofish (Mar 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> monday morning 'teams' meeting at work got off to an interesting start when colleague's kitty did a high speed climb up the shelves behind her, resulting in kitty and half the stuff that had been on the top shelf falling off...



I had something similar on Friday night - I was riding shotgun on an online event with a reasonably well known comedienne (in case my colleague's rural broadband karked!) and at one point I had to message the host to tell her to let her cat out - It was trying to climb the door to get at the handle - with much appreciation from the audience!


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 16, 2021)

Katniss likes kushions


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 16, 2021)

His Oliieness, Summer before last. (I think).


----------



## smmudge (Mar 17, 2021)

Dylan has ALL the toys


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 17, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s Nose/knows


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 17, 2021)

Lil’ Bob and Mrs SFM are true kindred spirits ☺️


----------



## Chz (Mar 17, 2021)

Coming up on 4 years old, still loves his Horse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2021)

Chz said:


> Coming up on 4 years old, still loves his Horse.
> View attachment 259137


My old cat had a single piece of dried penne pasta as a portable comfort friend. She carried it about everywhere even past kittenhood


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> My old cat had a single piece of dried penne pasta as a portable comfort friend. She carried it about everywhere even past kittenhood



As someone in a similar part of Leeds, do you recall this old couple in the 90s who walked around Hyde Park accompanied by a wee dark Scottie dog that not only had a splendid padded coat but also a full sized tobacco pipe clenched between his jaws? 🙂


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> As someone in a similar part of Leeds, do you recall this old couple in the 90s who walked around Hyde Park accompanied by a wee dark Scottie dog that not only had a splendid padded coat but also a full sized tobacco pipe clenched between his jaws? 🙂


LOL - I don't think so - I would have remembered that! I did hang about there but never lived there. I do remember a goth who used to walk around in a filthy wedding dress and corpse make up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2021)

His towering majesty!!


----------



## hegley (Mar 18, 2021)

Rock star.



Don't show them my filthy toe beans!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 18, 2021)

Not my kitty's. But too cute not to share. I follow this ladies cat rescue. In fact she rehomed my brother's cat after he had a stroke.
She fully funds the rescue by fund raising.
She's a wonderful lady, devoted to the cats in her care. 
She never turns a cat in trouble away.  
This pic is just too cute!    ❤️


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 18, 2021)

Spot Lil’ Bob


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 18, 2021)

Chloe chillin in bed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2021)

i am working from home, and the doorbell went mid afternoon - was a canvasser for the limp dems for the council elections.

he talked, kitteh from downstairs was out beside the door, she was clearly not impressed and heckling loudly...


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 19, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i am working from home, and the doorbell went mid afternoon - was a canvasser for the limp dems for the council elections.
> 
> he talked, kitteh from downstairs was out beside the door, she was clearly not impressed and heckling loudly...



Our two get really jealous if we talk to the neighbours - they start meowing pitifully and then (usually Lil’ Bob) will execute a pretty dangerous manoeuvre jumping on top of the fence followed by a leap and scramble on top of the low roof above the kitchen so we have to go upstairs and open the bedroom window. Under the paw..


----------



## bimble (Mar 19, 2021)

this morning he woke me up by cuddling up into me and purring. I don't care if it was a cunning plan to get extra breakfast, they are the best housemates.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 19, 2021)

Comma cats.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Mar 19, 2021)

Brilliant timing from Missy today. Having spent the previous five hours or so on various parts of the bed, chasing the moving sun, she then appeared the exact moment my fairly boring work webinar finished.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2021)

Morning from Dennis Brown


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 20, 2021)

Happy Saturday from Lilith.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 21, 2021)

Been attempting to make the bed this morning. No chance.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2021)

Sunday morning kitty.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 21, 2021)

Tell Dennis Brown he has magnificent ears Numbers


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 21, 2021)

Donut snuggling up to a kindred spirit here


----------



## stavros (Mar 21, 2021)

I got woken up this morning by someone running around the landing at great speed. It went on much longer than normal sock-chasing, so I got up to have a look, and saw her departing downstairs with something much bigger than usual in her mouth.

When I properly got up she was in the lounge wondering what to do with the bits she didn't want to eat.


Spoiler: Don't look if you yourself have just eaten.


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> I got woken up this morning by someone running around the landing at great speed. It went on much longer than normal sock-chasing, so I got up to have a look, and saw her departing downstairs with something much bigger than usual in her mouth.
> 
> When I properly got up she was in the lounge wondering what to do with the bits she didn't want to eat.
> 
> ...



Mighty predator!

What was the mess before it was dismembered?  She really has only left the crunchy bits, hasn't she?  That'll teach you for not getting up at 3am to feed her


----------



## stavros (Mar 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> Mighty predator!
> 
> What was the mess before it was dismembered?  She really has only left the crunchy bits, hasn't she?  That'll teach you for not getting up at 3am to feed her



What you see in the photo is what greeted me. There were lots of feathers, a head and an internal organ I couldn't identify.

As for feeding, she permanently has dried food available to her. This morning was an odd episode, firstly because she hadn't brought anything in since the early days of lockdown 1.

The other reason it was weird was that she normally keeps them alive, so as to chase them and rejoice in their terror.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 21, 2021)

That is an incredible tableau of destruction. "I call this one The Horrors of War" - by Missy, 2021. Pigeon or a collared dove ... the head is helpfully if you'll excuse the phrase, in the dead centre of the image. The organ (I can't see it but guessing) might be the crop, it's full of grit and grindy stuff that cats often don't eat; in mammals they'll often leave the gall bladders because they taste really bitter.

Sorry about your carpet stavros.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 21, 2021)

Bella watching as I leave the flat


----------



## Cloo (Mar 22, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Morning from Dennis Brown
> 
> View attachment 259477


Dennis Brown's ears are outstanding!


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 22, 2021)

stavros said:


> I got woken up this morning by someone running around the landing at great speed. It went on much longer than normal sock-chasing, so I got up to have a look, and saw her departing downstairs with something much bigger than usual in her mouth.
> 
> When I properly got up she was in the lounge wondering what to do with the bits she didn't want to eat.
> 
> ...



We occasionally get that sort of carnage (worst was a headless squirrel) but mostly it’s confined to finding some unidentified internal organ on the stairs


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 22, 2021)

Lil’ Bob does not wish to be disturbed


----------



## Numbers (Mar 22, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Dennis Brown's ears are outstanding!


Aren't they, this is a pic of the day we got him, I did post it when we got him (nearly a couple of years ago) but the pic was hosted so gone.
He's 2 this week


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 22, 2021)

Just put Dennis on the turntable.happy birthday.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 22, 2021)

Stan’s eyeing up the local talent.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob does not wish to be disturbed
> 
> View attachment 259787


Awww! I love his tabby patterned blanket.


----------



## Chz (Mar 22, 2021)

Would make a great 1990s indie band cover.


----------



## Manter (Mar 22, 2021)

Fluffy neurotic cat came and sat on me of her own accord! She has never done that before. She wasn’t badly treated where we got her from, she just wasn’t a pet (and was one of lots), so it’s taken her a long time to relax and trust us.
Also I’ve taught her to high five


----------



## Manter (Mar 22, 2021)

Meanwhile this big daft bugger went to sleep half on and half off the top step of the stairs, and shortly after this photo was taken fell into the bath when trying to drink from it. In this pic he was standing on the floor on his hind legs, but he decided to jump up- and missed 😂😳


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 22, 2021)

I've been in bed most of the day with a headache / migraine

First Casper came up to make sure I was alright

The boys brother, Clive, walked quietly up the bed and plonked himself by my side

For those who can remember we got all three (FiFi is the third) six years ago this month

This is the very first time that I've had the boys cuddled up with me in all that time


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> I've been in bed most of the day with a headache / migraine
> 
> First Casper came up to make sure I was alright
> 
> ...


Hope your cuddle puddle helps your recovery!


----------



## stavros (Mar 22, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> That is an incredible tableau of destruction. "I call this one The Horrors of War" - by Missy, 2021. Pigeon or a collared dove ... the head is helpfully if you'll excuse the phrase, in the dead centre of the image. The organ (I can't see it but guessing) might be the crop, it's full of grit and grindy stuff that cats often don't eat; in mammals they'll often leave the gall bladders because they taste really bitter.
> 
> Sorry about your carpet stavros.



I wouldn't call it her greatest hit. That was a couple of years ago, during the summer, when I saw her appear over the back fence with most of a pigeon in her mouth. The head had been dispensed with, and the stomach had been methodically ripped open. It was a complete mess, so I quickly legged it out to the patio to stop her bringing it inside.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 22, 2021)

Bella Boo


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 23, 2021)

Lil’ Bob the Hunter preparing to pounce on his brother 😼


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2021)

I got some ankle swipes as I was setting up the laptop-telly connection last night, ready to watch a film. Luckily the subtext was "Sit down, bitch!", as she promptly occupied my lap until the end credits.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 24, 2021)

"My home is your home. My territory is your territory".  "Peacemaker" Chloe getting close to a neighbour hood cat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 24, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> "My home is your home. My territory is your territory". "Peacemaker" Chloe getting close to a neighbour hood cat



"... but this is MY sunbeam"


----------



## Epona (Mar 24, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> "My home is your home. My territory is your territory".  "Peacemaker" Chloe getting close to a neighbour hood cat



Looks like you live in a bank vault


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 24, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "... but this is MY sunbeam"



pic was taken around 10:30pm


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> Looks like you live in a bank vault



I luckily live opposite a GP surgery. this is the gated GP car park


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 24, 2021)

My little boy breaks my heart wide open on a daily basis.

He may be the most sweet-natured cat I’ve ever lived with.


There are three Big Boy cats who come around the garden so I anticipate some problems when MM is older. Right now, he scrambles for home whenever he sees them. They’ve spotted him too, so they’ve taken to sitting on outside window sills and preening, and this evening someone scent sprayed very close to my back door.

I’ve lived with several king toms (even though they were neutered they had that natural authority) but MM doesn’t strike me as a natural king. I really hope I don’t end up having a cat-piss smelly home and having to keep him trapped indoors at night with the cat flap locked and paying out for abscess wounds on his tail etc.

For the time being, I’m only letting him out when I can reasonably keep an eye out for him. He’s both desperately eager to explore, and very keen to stay close to home. Whenever I’ve lost sight of him (cue the worried searching) he’s turned up indoors. I’m training him to associate coming indoors when called with something nice like a treat, or playing with me, or a cuddle.

I’m hoping not to associate food and feeding with anything too obvious and predictable, in the hope that he doesn’t ever develop the habit of nagging me the instant I come indoors or wake up, or he arrives indoors or wakes up.

Fortunately for me he’s not an early riser (!!) and is quite happy to laze about til I get out of bed. A few times, he’s not bothered getting up at all til I’m out the shower and dressing.



Also foxes. There are a couple of regular visitors and while they’re very obviously not at all interested in cats, MM find them fascinating and scary. I don’t want him running away and getting stuck somewhere or losing track of his bearings, so I’m not letting him out when I know the foxes are about. It’ll be easier when he’s bigger and chipped etc.



He sometimes hunches his neck: I think it must be associated with his curly tail, as if his spine is pulled tight like a drawstring. There’s no apparent pain or discomfort, no loss of movement or strength, although his tail seems less sensitive than I've known on other cats (I accidentally leaned on it the other day and he barely noticed). He carries his tail flipped over his back, kinked back in a U-turn. I’ve googled, there is a relatively new breed called American Ringtail (or sling-a-ling) with the same curled tail, but I think MM is a genetic blip, no one else in his family has this. He can straighten it, but doesn’t. It exposes his bum hole really obviously and I think this may be why he was the last remaining kitten in his litter. He wasn’t pretty enough to be snapped up!


----------



## Epona (Mar 24, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> I luckily live opposite a GP surgery. this is the gated GP car park



Ahhh that makes sense


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 25, 2021)

A tired Toby toes.  💕


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 25, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> My little boy breaks my heart wide open on a daily basis.
> 
> He may be the most sweet-natured cat I’ve ever lived with.
> 
> ...



Time to get the water pistol out. The cat four doors up was bullying Lil’ Bob - one soaking later and he doesn’t come round anymore and runs away whenever he sees me. Job done 😎


----------



## hegley (Mar 25, 2021)

View attachment peanut.mp4


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 25, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> A tired Toby toes.  💕
> 
> View attachment 260159





Tired... and disdainful.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 25, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Time to get the water pistol out. The cat four doors up was bullying Lil’ Bob - one soaking later and he doesn’t come round anymore and runs away whenever he sees me. Job done 😎




I have a back porch, or rather it’s a lean-to). The door between the kitchen and the lean-has a cat flap, and MM pops in an out of there like a little jack-in-the-box.

There is a hole that was a cat flap that gives access from the lean-to to the great outdoors. The cat flap bit was demolished when my foxy friend tried to gain access, so it’s now blocked with a piece of wrought iron,

I noticed, this morning, MM peering intently through the blocked gap from a judicial distance so I cautiously leant down to take a peek, and saw the sleek panther that lives nearby, pretending not to be paying any attention, like the truant who smokes out the back of the school.

 Not having a water pistol, but having just read your post, I went and got a pint of water and silently hurled it through the hole. It landed with gratifying accuracy and the panther truant skedaddled sharpish,

Definitely going to find myself a water pistol!


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 25, 2021)

Moved two of the girls' bed to the bottom of the bed a week ago. When the lights go off at bed time, they tend to jump on and tuck in. Its nice to go to bed all at the same time.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 26, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I have a back porch, or rather it’s a lean-to). The door between the kitchen and the lean-has a cat flap, and MM pops in an out of there like a little jack-in-the-box.
> 
> There is a hole that was a cat flap that gives access from the lean-to to the great outdoors. The cat flap bit was demolished when my foxy friend tried to gain access, so it’s now blocked with a piece of wrought iron,
> 
> ...



Bravo! I took to leaving washing up liquid bottles full of water at strategic points around the garden so a weapon was always to hand. All other cats have been banished - apart from the one they’re friends with from across the street and Mrs Miggins -a right bastard who will never be put off by water. The two boys will just have to work something out between them - plus it’s good for them to have a nemesis. Gives them common purpose, stops them fighting with each other and forces them to cooperate. 😾😼


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 26, 2021)

Best way to spend a rainy day


----------



## stavros (Mar 26, 2021)

One of the great cuddles last night, as I was watching telly and she was completely zonked on my lap, whilst I gently rubbed the side of her chin.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2021)

i'm not convinced this is a real cat

This Alberta cat loves to ski, paddle or 'meow-taineer' with his human


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## starfish (Mar 26, 2021)

Mitzi in a quiet moment.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 26, 2021)

Some random black cat visiting our garden.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Some random black cat visiting our garden.View attachment 260480



Lovely cat, I do love black cats.

You know whenever folks post photos of cats visiting their garden or random neighbourhood cat I wonder how long it will be before posts like "woke up with Mitzi on my face this morning, she usually sleeps on my feet" or "the boys are good friends and getting along well now" appear


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2021)

starfish said:


> Mitzi in a quiet moment.



until the phone rings...


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 26, 2021)

Local bike MOT shop near me always has a couple of cats lurking about.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 27, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 260478



I would just like to point out that shortly after this photo was taken, Donut came over for a fuss and I found a LIVE SLUG stuck in his ruff


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 27, 2021)

Lazy Saturday


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 27, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Lazy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 260521


Any slugs?


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 27, 2021)

Not on this one, thank goodness


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2021)

This is why I have ultra-shorthairs - nothing hiding in there!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 27, 2021)

Epona said:


> Lovely cat, I do love black cats.
> 
> You know whenever folks post photos of cats visiting their garden or random neighbourhood cat I wonder how long it will be before posts like "woke up with Mitzi on my face this morning, she usually sleeps on my feet" or "the boys are good friends and getting along well now" appear


My housemates were saying there used to be a tabby in the next street before I moved in, she'd visit our garden and come in through the cat flap! She liked to cuddle up in bed with them too. Sadly no longer with us.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 27, 2021)

Look who appeared through the bread oven


----------



## stavros (Mar 27, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Lazy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 260521



Indeed.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 27, 2021)

Dylan is snoring really loudly lately, pretty much every time he falls asleep. Not usual for him, not this much! He also occasionally does a swallowing and sneezing thing. But otherwise seems fine in himself, playing and eating etc. Gonna try and call the vets tomorrow, or Monday if we have no luck. We did remember that it's basically been since he had his vaccinations a week ago yesterday, though seems a long time to still be having symptoms (if he was human)??


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 28, 2021)

Officially into the realms of pisstake now


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Officially into the realms of pisstake now
> 
> View attachment 260652


So cuddly!


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 28, 2021)

The owls and the pussycat!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 28, 2021)

Toby just loves this toy. He like to pounce on it from inside that square thing.
He stops short at the end cause someone came through the front door.








						Toby Toes!
					






					youtube.com


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2021)

via a few layers of re-tweeting


----------



## pogofish (Mar 28, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Local bike MOT shop near me always has a couple of cats lurking about. View attachment 260481



My old black cat BD used to claim my bike seat whenever he could - in fact the first hint of him wanting to move-in was when he took to sneaking under it when the engine was warm and sleeping under its cover after I rolled-in at night. 

Once he had a safe home, he always took the seat though.


----------



## A380 (Mar 28, 2021)

Pip, looking like a literal fluff ball...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2021)

A380 said:


> Pip, looking like a literal fluff ball...
> 
> View attachment 260705


Awww!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 28, 2021)

A380 said:


> Pip, looking like a literal fluff ball...
> 
> View attachment 260705



This is Donut's twin


----------



## smmudge (Mar 28, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Dylan is snoring really loudly lately, pretty much every time he falls asleep. Not usual for him, not this much! He also occasionally does a swallowing and sneezing thing. But otherwise seems fine in himself, playing and eating etc. Gonna try and call the vets tomorrow, or Monday if we have no luck. We did remember that it's basically been since he had his vaccinations a week ago yesterday, though seems a long time to still be having symptoms (if he was human)??



Cats have a great way of making you worry about something, then suddenly it's gone! No snoring today at all despite lazing around for much of it. Vets didn't seem worried either.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 28, 2021)

Chloe and Mr Fox


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe and Mr Fox


Jesus, she's almost as big as him!


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 28, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Jesus, she's almost as big as him!



Yes, my pet name for Chloe is 'big girl'.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 29, 2021)

After thinking he was ill at the weekend, this morning Dylan brings in a live bird. Not small but young I think. While trying to get it outside, there was an odd moment when I'm pretty sure the bird thought Dylan was its mother - proper cheaping at him and hopping towards him. 

I gave it a chance but sorry to say the bird is no more. Ah the delights of spring!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 29, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe and Mr Fox


She's . . . um!! . . . still carrying a fair bit of "winter condition" by the looks of it


----------



## hegley (Mar 29, 2021)

Felix looking pensive.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 29, 2021)

hegley said:


> Felix looking pensive.
> 
> View attachment 260800


Crikey - a dead ringer for Lil’ Bob! 😻


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Yes, my pet name for Chloe is 'big girl'.



I reckon with a bit of a run-up she could easily knock that fence over.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 29, 2021)

Stan’s been out for a little sunbathing.Fluffy tail and booties.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2021)

Kate Moss in Ugg Boots


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Kate Moss in Ugg Boots



Albeit somewhat heavier.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 29, 2021)

Just caught Lilith peeking round my door at me when I was getting changed!


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2021)

Missy walked up to my chair earlier and, given the weather, I thought she was going to instantly roll over onto her back on the cool floor.

Instead she stuck one back leg up in the air and did what cats do when they do that.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 30, 2021)

Local neigbourhood cat. My youngest, Rogue doesn't like him and chases him away when she sees him


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Local neigbourhood cat. My youngest, Rogue doesn't like him and chases him away when she sees him


Awww! He only wants to be friends, bless him...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2021)

Mr. Kippers waiting for the first Zoom meeting of the day.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 30, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Awww! He only wants to be friends, bless him...



He is the cat Chloe was chatting to a few days ago.


----------



## izz (Mar 30, 2021)

stavros said:


> Missy walked up to my chair earlier and, given the weather, I thought she was going to instantly roll over onto her back on the cool floor.
> 
> Instead she stuck one back leg up in the air and did what cats do when they do that.


Always good to have an audience


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 30, 2021)

We have a bell on nessie and she is learning to hunt anyway so she hasn't been that successful. 

Apart from the four worms she brought in.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 31, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Just caught Lilith peeking round my door at me when I was getting changed!



Our Vic is a right little deviant. He pretends he wants food so I’ll get out of my chair then he hops on where I was sitting, stares at Mrs SFM, starts frotting himself against the chair cover and yelps strangely while he’s doing it. The little nonce.


----------



## izz (Mar 31, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Our Vic is a right little deviant. He pretends he wants food so I’ll get out of my chair then he hops on where I was sitting, stares at Mrs SFM, starts frotting himself against the chair cover and yelps strangely while he’s doing it. The little nonce.


Least it's only a chair and not someone's arm or leg   Does he grip the cover in his teeth ?


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 31, 2021)

izz said:


> Least it's only a chair and not someone's arm or leg   Does he grip the cover in his teeth ?



Almost! Luckily there’s no “issue” when he’s finished. I think when he got spayed they left something behind since Lil’ Bob looks at him in bewilderment while he’s performing.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 31, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s a bit grumpy this morning because I moved his favourite chair


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 31, 2021)

Chucking food out the window for 2 cats and a fox, last night


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob’s a bit grumpy this morning because I moved his favourite chair
> 
> View attachment 261045



Get one with wheels (a chair, that is). If you're gentle it's possible to move it during occupation.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 1, 2021)

It's Mr. Kippers sixteenth birthday today!!


----------



## Epona (Apr 1, 2021)

Awww, happy birthday Mr. Kippers!  He looks in very good nick for his age


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2021)

happy birthday, mr kippers


----------



## izz (Apr 1, 2021)

Happy Birthday Mr Kippers. You're looking awfully well on it


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 1, 2021)

Happy Birthday! Mr Kippers


----------



## izz (Apr 1, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Our Vic is a right little deviant. He pretends he wants food so I’ll get out of my chair then he hops on where I was sitting, stares at Mrs SFM, starts frotting himself against the chair cover and yelps strangely while he’s doing it. The little nonce.


I need to know more about this - how often does he do it ? How is he afterwards, all relaxed and sleepy or suddenly peckish ? How long does he do it for ? Is he in any way shy about it or does it just happen when Mrs SFM is looking particularly fetching ? Or wearing any particular perfume ? 

Mostly because I'm nosy of course but our two chaps kept their testicles for longer than a domestic chap cat tends to and I do wonder about their behaviour sometimes, nothing as hilarious as Vic's but still.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2021)

izz said:


> I need to know more about this - how often does he do it ? How is he afterwards, all relaxed and sleepy or suddenly peckish ? How long does he do it for ? Is he in any way shy about it or does it just happen when Mrs SFM is looking particularly fetching ? Or wearing any particular perfume ?
> 
> Mostly because I'm nosy of course but our two chaps kept their testicles for longer than a domestic chap cat tends to and I do wonder about their behaviour sometimes, nothing as hilarious as Vic's but still.



Well Vic engages  in “Red Rocket Time” (as Mrs SFM has named it) about twice a day and is not bothered who sees him doing it. He tends to do his thing for about 3-4 mins, all the time staring at Mrs SFM (regardless of her attire or scent), and making regular high pitched yelps. Afterwards he gives his “red rocket” a bit of a lick, returns to his favourite cushion and either has a groom or dozes off. 😀


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's Mr. Kippers sixteenth birthday today!!
> 
> View attachment 261213View attachment 261214



Happy Birthday sweet 16 Mr K! 😺😼


----------



## izz (Apr 1, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Well Vic engages  in “Red Rocket Time” (as Mrs SFM has named it) about twice a day and is not bothered who sees him doing it. He tends to do his thing for about 3-4 mins, all the time staring at Mrs SFM (regardless of her attire or scent), and making regular high pitched yelps. Afterwards he gives his “red rocket” a bit of a lick, returns to his favourite cushion and either has a groom or dozes off. 😀


Well I guess it's an icebreaker when you have the neighbours round


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2021)

cross-posted from the 1 april news thread


----------



## stavros (Apr 1, 2021)

As new habit seems to have been developed, and it's one that's not welcomed by me. I turn the light out and lie down on my side to go to sleep. I almost immediately get my ankles trodden on through the duvet, and then it seems patted rhythmically for a few minutes. Polite requests to fuck off go unheeded.


----------



## izz (Apr 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> As new habit seems to have been developed, and it's one that's not welcomed by me. I turn the light out and lie down on my side to go to sleep. I almost immediately get my ankles trodden on through the duvet, and then it seems patted rhythmically for a few minutes. Polite requests to fuck off go unheeded.


Noodling ! Missy luuurves you


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 1, 2021)

Happy birthday to Mr Kippers, my favourite irascible old rogue on this thread


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2021)

izz said:


> Well I guess it's an icebreaker when you have the neighbours round



An update - this is the fourth time he’s done it today (I nipped to the loo, came down and there he was. Behold the aftermath:


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 1, 2021)

Happy purrsday Mr Kippers, you magnificent old trout 

I may be a bit enamoured of @MunicipalHarry. Got to love a mouser on a council payroll.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 1, 2021)

A delightful April fool left in my soft hearted daughter's newly decorated bedroom   Thank goodness the husband discovered it first.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> A delightful April fool left in my soft hearted daughter's newly decorated bedroom   Thank goodness the husband discovered it first.
> 
> View attachment 261298



I’m never too sure what bit of a bird/rodent it is but we get these too. I would like to think that among feline gourmets, it’s the best bit and they were saving it for you but it’s more likely the opposite.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 1, 2021)

Yeah, it definitely looks like the shit bits   Can only hope the rest of it was eaten. Will have to drag everything out of her room to make sure though, otherwise it'll be maggot city in a few days.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 2, 2021)

Chloe and Bella relaxing


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2021)

This was taken immediately following a mad dash to the front windowsill, as she was on high alert trying to work out what she was so excited about.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 2, 2021)

Dekoratimg stripey carpet


----------



## pesh (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## pesh (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Cloo (Apr 3, 2021)

pesh said:


> View attachment 261458


Very pleased with themself


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 3, 2021)

Viv decided to liven up my yoga practice this morning by releasing a live mouse into my daughter's bedroom


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 3, 2021)

Came back from the kitchen to find Vic indulging his filthy ways again:


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 3, 2021)

pesh said:


> View attachment 261458



What a beautiful face! 😻


----------



## izz (Apr 3, 2021)

- is he noodling that furry throw seeformiles ? If you take it off the chair does he stop it ?


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 3, 2021)

izz said:


> - is he noodling that furry throw seeformiles ? If you take it off the chair does he stop it ?



Haven’t tried that but, as he doesn’t have a favourite spot for doing it (proximity to Mrs SFM being the key thing) he’s happy to ply his filthy trade anywhere.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 3, 2021)

Rogue: the shoebox is mine. Dont even think about throwing it away


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 3, 2021)

Stan showing of his hipster beard.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 3, 2021)

Lilith stretched out like Cleopatra.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 3, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Stan showing of his hipster beard.View attachment 261552


It makes it look like the head has been photoshopped on


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 3, 2021)

Before and after surgery.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2021)

how would he take to having a jumper knitted for him?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 3, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how would he take to having a jumper knitted for him?


Like this one?


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 3, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith stretched out like Cleopatra.View attachment 261567



Proper panther!


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 4, 2021)

We had a new visitor to the garden this morning: a cobby blue-grey beast with deep orange eyes, really striking. It came right down our path near the back door. Both my cats were outside so an entertaining three way stare off ensued.


----------



## moose (Apr 4, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how would he take to having a jumper knitted for him?


I expect he'd be furious and come home without it  He's not a cooperative cat.


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2021)

I was accorded a tummy tickle by one of next door's cats this morning. This truly is the Marmite of the feline world.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 4, 2021)

Chloe and Rogue meet the neighbour cat again, sat on the fence. Rogue is territorial of the three and was trying to jump at him. I kept her away from him by nudging her away.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 5, 2021)

Earlier on today, I was working in the garden and noticed I was being lurked:








So, as usual, I wandered over to near the cat and talked to it.

Normally it sits there watching me suspiciously and when ready, makes a dash for the fence to my neighbour's garden.

This time however, he diverted from the shortest route, walked right up to me and had a good sniff of my outstretched hand, before turning and more languidly louping over the fence.

Last time my hand got anywhere near him, he gave me a good skelp with one very sharply clawed paw!

Progress?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 5, 2021)

On the hunt



Why are you disturbing me?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 5, 2021)

The imposter from next door.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 5, 2021)

Lazy bank holiday


----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2021)

I've spoken before of Missy's love of the cushion I lean against when sat on the sofa. Indeed, she's sat on it right now. However last night I was using it, and she adopted a new tactic for trying to remove me by climbing up on the back of the sofa and making me fucking paranoid.


----------



## bmd (Apr 6, 2021)

This is my view of Tat, stalking the mouse cursor. He likes to scratch the screen to try to scrape it off. He especially likes to sit in front of any subtitles. He only sits there when I'm home. And also, can not use the cat flap if I'm here. He can completely ignore me otherwise, though.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 6, 2021)

Lil’ Bob is conducting business from the top of the wardrobe this morning


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 6, 2021)

Big girl, little girl. Baby Bella and Big Chloe resting on my thigh last night. As you can imagine, I couldn't sleep due to their combine weight


----------



## stavros (Apr 6, 2021)

I watched the entirety of Louis Theroux's new doc on Joe Exotic last night with my own little Tiger Queen glued to my lap.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 6, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob is conducting business from the top of the wardrobe this morning
> 
> View attachment 261924


Plotting the takeover of the world


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 7, 2021)

Some actual news about cats and kittens.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 7, 2021)

And stretch.....



A quick wash and brush up



A cat's eye view


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 7, 2021)

Grooming in a shaft of sunlight


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## waxoyl (Apr 7, 2021)

Playing with his mate yesterday.  Today keeping warm by the radiator.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 7, 2021)

Pretty good table manners


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 7, 2021)

A fan of the hot sauce I see, good stuff


----------



## Epona (Apr 7, 2021)

My Jakey had got to a point where he was basically jumping up and trying to snatch food from my plate whenever I had meat.  I have never fed him from my plate so was wondering why this had started to happen, maybe he is starting to get some thyroid problems in his old age or something.

NO, it turns out that every time OH eats fish he has been feeding Jakey from his plate.  However when he has fish and I have chicken or other meat, Jakey prefers that, so was jumping up and just trying to take some direct from my plate.

I am VERY clear that this is OH's fault, the cat is just following his usual behaviour patterns and going for the food he prefers.

Am currently in the process of retraining both OH and the cat.  I have higher hopes for the cat. (It has taken just a few meals of me constantly putting Jakey back on the floor and saying no and if he stays at a distance rewarding him with some meat or fish in his bowl after we have finished eating - this is working really quickly.  I really have to keep an eye on OH though to make sure he isn't encouraging them to beg).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 7, 2021)

Epona said:


> Am currently in the process of retraining both OH and the cat. I have higher hopes for the cat.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 7, 2021)

Snapped a local cat:


----------



## Epona (Apr 7, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Snapped a local cat:



Proper alley cat


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 7, 2021)

Epona said:


> Proper alley cat



He looked sooo cute sat there watching me watching him.


----------



## A380 (Apr 8, 2021)

A mouse got into out kitchen about a week ago. I managed to trap it humanely and release it. Our three live in the kitchen and have failed to do anything. Even last night when it was trapped in the plastic tube and scampering about all three of the furry layabouts were in there, one in a basket less than six feet away and not a single feline fuck was given.

I’d put them on a final written warning if they could read and cared.


----------



## izz (Apr 8, 2021)

A380 said:


> A mouse got into out kitchen about a week ago. I managed to trap it humanely and release it. Our three live in the kitchen and have failed to do anything. Even last night when it was trapped in the plastic tube and scampering about all three of the furry layabouts were in there, one in a basket less than six feet away and not a single feline fuck was given.
> 
> I’d put them on a final written warning if they could read and cared.
> 
> View attachment 262244


That looks like an effective rodent trap there, where's it from ? Our furry fuckwits will bring friends in occasionally.


----------



## A380 (Apr 8, 2021)

izz said:


> That looks like an effective rodent trap there, where's it from ? Our furry fuckwits will bring friends in occasionally.


Amazon I’m afraid.it needed an additional weight on the trip plate but then did the job.


----------



## A380 (Apr 8, 2021)

‘What fucking covenant human?’


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 8, 2021)

A box is a box, even when it's on it's side.


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2021)

My cat is being extremely handsome today, even more than usual, just saying. 
I’m so grateful for him, especially this past year, the perfect companion anyone else would have driven me mad sitting round the house all day.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 8, 2021)

Ooh yes, he's a beaut 😍


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> View attachment 262316My cat is being extremely handsome today, even more than usual, just saying.
> I’m so grateful for him, especially this past year, the perfect companion anyone else would have driven me mad sitting round the house all day.



That's precisely how I feel about she who must be obeyed.

She was doing the neighbourhood watch as I was preparing food this evening. I finished cooking, including her bit, and said out loud, "Right". Immediately I hear a thump on the ceiling and the scampering across the landing and down the stairs, as she knew what she was going to get.


----------



## bimble (Apr 8, 2021)

stavros said:


> That's precisely how I feel about she who must be obeyed.
> 
> She was doing the neighbourhood watch as I was preparing food this evening. I finished cooking, including her bit, and said out loud, "Right". Immediately I hear a thump on the ceiling and the scampering across the landing and down the stairs, as she knew what she was going to get.


Yep. There is absolutely nobody else I’d be happy to serve dinner promptly to, clean up after, whilst they just lounge about licking themselves, for ten years. I don’t actually cook for him though that’s quite something.


----------



## bmd (Apr 9, 2021)

Here's Tat, making sure we keep ALL mice at bay.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 9, 2021)

bmd said:


> Here's Tat, making sure we keep ALL mice at bay.
> 
> View attachment 262349



Love it. Ours use to that as kittens, but thank god they've stopped now.


----------



## bmd (Apr 9, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Love it. Ours use to that as kittens, but thank god they've stopped now.



Yeah, it can be verrrry annoying eh. 

I quite like that photo. He looks like a proper bruiser in it.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 9, 2021)

Fat Audrey sunning herself.


----------



## tendril (Apr 9, 2021)

Just seen this about catnip...


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 9, 2021)

local cat waiting for me to feed it. had to go back into the flat to get some cat food for him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 9, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> local cat waiting for me to feed it. had to go back into the flat to get some cat food for him.


Pretty kitty!


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> I don’t actually cook for him though that’s quite something.



To clarify, nor do I. She always has dried stuff down which she picks at throughout the day and probably the night too. Then, every evening, I cut off a tiny bit of chicken for her, and that seems to be the highlight of her day.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2021)

Vic’s response to HRH’s demise


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic’s response to HRH’s demise
> View attachment 262521


Not giving a fuck in that way only cats can pull off.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Not giving a fuck in that way only cats can pull off.


Circ de SodOff


----------



## Dandred (Apr 10, 2021)

Decided to watch my wife take a bath


----------



## izz (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello fellow cat psychologists ! ! I have a bit of an issue with our FiFi, recently, she's taken to biting. I _think_ it may have something to do with the boys now spending some time with us on the bed on lie-in days, she'll tolerate/ignore/bat them off for some while and then at some seemingly random time afterwards and with no warning whatsoever she'll leap at my arm, grab it between claws and bite it, drawing blood from both teeth and claws. This isn't finding favour with me as she's done it about once a week for the past three weeks and I'm accumulating scars. She does go for High Voltage occasionally but as she's bonded a little tighter with me, it tends to be me that gets the most of it, at least so far. 

So ! Any ideas how I can avoid this happening in future would be welcome and also how to get out of a bite as painlessly as possible. We can shut her in 'her' room but we can't really shut the boys out of the bedroom. WRT getting out of a cat bite, I read something on the interwebz to the effect that one should push back against the bit in order to force the cat to loosen the grip - this did work the one time I tried it but she just went for me again and had a second go. My how I laughed.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 10, 2021)

Donut just came trotting downstairs with a mouse in his mouth   Not sure whether he caught it in the house, brought it in or (more likely) Viv supplied it in a motherly attempt to teach him how to hunt. Anyway, we shut him outside where he proceeded to spend ten minutes chucking it up in the air like a killer whale with a dead seal, before scoffing it on the grass.


----------



## Chz (Apr 10, 2021)

Met this friendly one on the street today.


----------



## Epona (Apr 10, 2021)

izz said:


> Hello fellow cat psychologists ! ! I have a bit of an issue with our FiFi, recently, she's taken to biting. I _think_ it may have something to do with the boys now spending some time with us on the bed on lie-in days, she'll tolerate/ignore/bat them off for some while and then at some seemingly random time afterwards and with no warning whatsoever she'll leap at my arm, grab it between claws and bite it, drawing blood from both teeth and claws. This isn't finding favour with me as she's done it about once a week for the past three weeks and I'm accumulating scars. She does go for High Voltage occasionally but as she's bonded a little tighter with me, it tends to be me that gets the most of it, at least so far.
> 
> So ! Any ideas how I can avoid this happening in future would be welcome and also how to get out of a bite as painlessly as possible. We can shut her in 'her' room but we can't really shut the boys out of the bedroom. WRT getting out of a cat bite, I read something on the interwebz to the effect that one should push back against the bit in order to force the cat to loosen the grip - this did work the one time I tried it but she just went for me again and had a second go. My how I laughed.



The first thought is that she might be feeling unwell or experiencing pain of some sort - always first off get a vet check when there is any change in behaviour, especially aggression levels.

Best of luck xx


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic’s response to HRH’s demise
> View attachment 262521



Missy after scanning through the channels last night:


----------



## Cloo (Apr 10, 2021)

Someone's comfy


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 10, 2021)

Chloe has another encounter with the local cat


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 11, 2021)

It's only taken 4 months of looking at it suspiciously  to decide the radiator bed in my office  is safe🤦‍♀️


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 11, 2021)

Chz said:


> Met this friendly one on the street today.
> View attachment 262667


What a beauty!


----------



## izz (Apr 11, 2021)

Epona, she's vetted regularly but thank you for the thought. It only happens on lie-in days when we're all in/on bed and she doesn't get on at all with the other two, so my guess its displaced aggression, but I don't have any idea what to do about it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 11, 2021)

izz said:


> but I don't have any idea what to do about it.



how do you react?  cats can see it all as a play-fighting game (without realising that humans don't have thick fur to absorb claws / teeth)  - i'm told that yowling like a cat in pain can get the message across that it's not fun...

(others may have more on this - other than an occasion when i was trying to stuff cats in to the cat box for a trip to the vet, and one occasion where i think kitty was having a bad catnip trip, i've not really had a cat turn violent with me.)


----------



## izz (Apr 11, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how do you react?  cats can see it all as a play-fighting game (without realising that humans don't have thick fur to absorb claws / teeth)  - i'm told that yowling like a cat in pain can get the message across that it's not fun...
> 
> (others may have more on this - other than an occasion when i was trying to stuff cats in to the cat box for a trip to the vet, and one occasion where i think kitty was having a bad catnip trip, i've not really had a cat turn violent with me.)


Well, she's extremely painful so there is screaming     Doesn't stop her though.  I shall attempt to yowl next time and let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 11, 2021)

Vic has the ball at his feet this afternoon - scratch across his nose courtesy of Mrs Miggins (Damn her evil heart...)


----------



## spitfire (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## bmd (Apr 12, 2021)

Here's Tat, stopping off at the water hole. That's his glass because he has had the water bowl (refilled twice a day) and the water fountain and the toilet door propped open but he prefers a glass. He looks so comfortable too!


----------



## stavros (Apr 12, 2021)

Another day, another six hours glued to the bed.


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 12, 2021)

Stan’s enjoying a pint of council pop also.


----------



## A380 (Apr 12, 2021)

A very rare shot of my two and a half all together. Sainsbury’s own brand Dreamies knock off cat crack to thank.
Mopsi,’make the sun come back servant!’


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2021)

fairly common feline advice - 



> Felines can even detect slight changes in the breeze with their whiskers. Given this sensitivity, it's no wonder that most cats don't like things touching their whiskers, and that includes small food and water bowls.



cat - 



waxoyl said:


> Stan’s enjoying a pint of council pop also. View attachment 262965


----------



## Epona (Apr 12, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> fairly common feline advice -
> 
> 
> 
> cat -



I've seen Jakey aka idiot cat get his head wedged inside a pint glass btw.


----------



## bmd (Apr 13, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s enjoying a pint of council pop also.



At least we now know it's a thing.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh. Were you about to start packing?


----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Oh. Were you about to start packing?
> 
> View attachment 263066



Looks like you've packed the most important things that you are likely to need


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 13, 2021)

The princess and the pea


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 13, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> The princess and the pea
> 
> View attachment 263175


Has the girl's shadow fallen on your cushions?


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 14, 2021)

Lil’ Bob is keeping Mrs SFM company while she works


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 14, 2021)

Rogue: I'm going to give you 10 seconds to leave my territory:







In mid air: I. told. you. to. leave:


----------



## Cloo (Apr 15, 2021)

R0unD kaT


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 15, 2021)

Stan sun bathing in the bedroom.


----------



## Epona (Apr 15, 2021)

Cloo said:


> R0unD kaT
> 
> View attachment 263441



I just love her little face, so expressive and so majestically pissed off looking!  Even without floral adornments or other fashion statements courtesy of your children!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 15, 2021)

Cloo said:


> R0unD kaT


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2021)

Seeing as cats drinking from glasses is a bit of a theme...


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2021)

Milo really loves playing with/fucking up daisies! Slow motion for added drama.

(Spoiler: he's not very good at it)

View attachment Milo cute v2.mov


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 16, 2021)

I've stolen your chair. But look how cute I am, I know you will sit on the other uncomfy one.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 16, 2021)

Milly huffing and chuffing at the stray I feed on the windowsill. Other two egging her on .


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 16, 2021)

Rogue chilln over a weight ball


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue chilln over a weight ball



She is just trying to work out how to dismount from it gracefully, given that you have a camera pointed at her


----------



## stavros (Apr 16, 2021)

My best photo for a while:


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 17, 2021)

Caught the daughters cat passed out next to a baggie of catnip


----------



## Me76 (Apr 17, 2021)

I haven't been on here for ages cos work has got in the way of my urban browsing and I've skipped a load of pages, so apologies.

But it seems Ozzie has the ability to change her density at will.  She's a relatively small cat, definitely smaller than her brother, but there are times when she can sit on my lap and feel like she is the heaviest thing in the world and that she will actually force my legs to disappear.  The pain of pins and needles after she has got up is ridiculous. 

But today, she was on my lap for about two hours and it was fine.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 17, 2021)

Me76 said:


> But it seems Ozzie has the ability to change her density at will.



cat physics is complicated.

like the ability to get in to the smallest of spaces or occupy the whole sofa, depending on requirements...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2021)

Mr. Kippers being a circle


----------



## Reno (Apr 18, 2021)

Been taking an Urban-break since the start of the year but Alfie says hello.


----------



## pesh (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## bmd (Apr 18, 2021)

Here's Tat, letting me know that it is time to stroke him. He jumps up there when I sit down. I think he looks so pissed off because my cat-psychic powers are shit. "Human! Human! The cat will not stroke itself! How many times, human?!" 

In other news, we have just had the living room rewired. I will be saying this next year and the one after that. Tat is fine with how things are.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 18, 2021)

Casper appears to have picked up a tick, positioned in the most challenging removal place of just under the left side of his chin. I have a horrible feeling that this is going to be removed in a particularly vigorous back leg itching session rather than the approved tick tweezer method


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 18, 2021)

Bloody daughters cat appears to have been pushing the cat nip on to the sons cat!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2021)

at one of my local supermarkets...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 18, 2021)

I've spent the holiday moving my bedroom from the 1st floor down to the basement. The room there was the front room and a cat snoozing zone.

I now have an interloper in the room.



The cat sleeps wierd too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The room there was the front room and a cat snoozing zone.



everywhere is a cat snoozing zone...


----------



## Cloo (Apr 19, 2021)

You do yoga? I do yoga!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 19, 2021)

Lil’ Bob is in a corner this morning


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2021)

Puisin in one of her favourite spots


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 19, 2021)

Just fucking with the dog really...


----------



## Chz (Apr 19, 2021)

Another random friendly cat from my walks.


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob is in a corner this morning
> 
> View attachment 263974



How do you have cats AND furniture that doesn't look like it has had a run in with Freddy Krueger?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 19, 2021)

Guess I'm just going to have to learn to live with this.


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Guess I'm just going to have to learn to live with this.
> 
> View attachment 264081



You moved into the cat's room iirc from your other posts, not the other way round - you are cohabiting now whether you like it or not (just be thankful that the cat is not blocking your view of your... zoology course?)! 

(I have more questions about why you need a video tutorial to tell the difference between a nematode and a bear, but that can wait!)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 19, 2021)

Epona said:


> How do you have cats AND furniture that doesn't look like it has had a run in with Freddy Krueger?


Luck?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 19, 2021)

The cat does not get a room.  it's moonlighting with next door too. can't even decide which house it wants.

also the video is this. it was talking about naming convention and how due to abbreviation some of those animals got the same name C.Elegans


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 20, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> can't even decide which house it wants.



both


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 20, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Guess I'm just going to have to learn to live with this.
> 
> View attachment 264081



Told you the cat sleeps wierd.


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The cat does not get a room.  it's moonlighting with next door too. can't even decide which house it wants.
> 
> also the video is this. it was talking about naming convention and how due to abbreviation some of those animals got the same name C.Elegans




Oooh so more about taxonomy then?  Will have a look later


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 20, 2021)

Epona said:


> How do you have cats AND furniture that doesn't look like it has had a run in with Freddy Krueger?



They take it all out on the carpet instead 🙂

Exhibit A


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2021)

#notallcats


----------



## stavros (Apr 20, 2021)

It's been a while since this last happened, but a very new, very white sock has appeared on my patio. It's not mine, and nor do I know which of my neighbours was the previous owner.


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 20, 2021)

Have just woken him from his favourite chair.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 20, 2021)

Hard day at the office for Ziggy.

(neutered)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 20, 2021)

(((( ziggy ))))


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Apr 20, 2021)

I think Ziggy is justifiably feeling a little discombobulated and maybe a bit subdued.

I would be.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 20, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I think Ziggy is justifiably feeling a little discombobulated and maybe a bit subdued.
> 
> I would be.
> 
> View attachment 264216




Liked but...poor  (((Ziggy))))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 20, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I think Ziggy is justifiably feeling a little discombobulated and maybe a bit subdued.



i think he's plotting his revenge...


----------



## spitfire (Apr 20, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i think he's plotting his revenge...



It wasn’t me! Mlle Fire took him to the vet.

Mwahahahaha.


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2021)

I've been trying to put a brave face on it, but we took Sonic to the vet Tuesday afternoon for a routine pedicure. 

The nurse gives him a once over and checks his weight at the same time - he has lost a lot of weight since his last vet visit in December and she was so concerned that she had the vet have a look at him. The vet couldn't see anything obviously wrong but wants me to bring Sonic back in a month for another checkup (sooner if anything goes obviously wrong with him) and if he has lost any more weight to book some blood tests and then maybe further tests to see what (if anything) is wrong.

Not ashamed to admit that I broke down sobbing in the waiting room, it feels like what happened with Radar all over again


----------



## izz (Apr 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> It's been a while since this last happened, but a very new, very white sock has appeared on my patio. It's not mine, and nor do I know which of my neighbours was the previous owner.
> 
> View attachment 264180


Is she awfly, awfly proud ?


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2021)

Also I know it is a minor consideration compared to the Coronavirus crisis - but does anyone else feel that they have lost agency in the veterinary care and treatment of their animals as a result of social distancing and COVID restrictions on interacting meaning we can't go in to see the vet with our animals any more?

I feel as though I am getting crucial health advice and consultations for my cats relayed to me via telephone calls or via a receptionist, I am unable to point any particular issues out to the vet in person.

Don't get me wrong, I know they are doing the best they can under difficult circumstances that are out of their control (like the rest of us) - but I feel as though my involvement in the health care of my animals is pretty much sidelined at this point.  I drop them off, the vet sees the animal but not me, I can't therefore ask or answer any questions, the animal is then delivered back to me.  (And basically when you are taking a pet to the vet, it is IMO important to talk to the vet to let them know that the pet is eating less/peeing more/soft stools/odd behaviour etc which comes about in the course of conversation with the vet)  Nowadays a consultation may involve the vet phoning me while I am waiting outside, but I am hearing impaired and used to lip read (hahahaha).  I wouldn't want to get bad news over the phone for sure.

This is NOT a criticism of my vet surgery, I think they do a good job and I am happy with them, but I am seriously fed up that I haven't been able to discuss any of my pets' healthcare concerns face to face with my vet for over a year now.  I am wondering whether there is a better way to do this (if I can't be physically present) - zoom conference for the consultation or something?


----------



## oomfoofoo (Apr 21, 2021)

RIP my beautiful little Pops, I am going to miss you so much.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 21, 2021)

Next door's cat Cookie.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 21, 2021)

Well, there's good news and news regarding Casper

Firstly, he's "lost" his tick - it was never going to be properly removed with tick tweezers it was always going to be scratched off . . . not ideal, I know, but it's gone

And . . . um!! . . . yesterday I got a text from Mrs Voltz informing me that Casper had come into the house ABSOLUTELY SOAKING . . . from his neck down, so his head was dry but every where else was dripping wet, almost like he'd gone swimming

Now we are less than 50 yards from a stream / pond. The pond mostly silted up with the odd patch of muddy water, but the stream is perfectly clean and "drinkable"

One of our neighbours has a massive Koi pond and this used to be part of his territory before . . . yunno . . . the other cat arrived, but the other cat has moved out and both Casper and his brother are starting to reclaim their field of influence, so there' a chance he fell into there

He must have fallen in clean water as his pretty much spotless, no matted fur, no weed, nothing


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> I've been trying to put a brave face on it, but we took Sonic to the vet Tuesday afternoon for a routine pedicure.
> 
> The nurse gives him a once over and checks his weight at the same time - he has lost a lot of weight since his last vet visit in December and she was so concerned that she had the vet have a look at him. The vet couldn't see anything obviously wrong but wants me to bring Sonic back in a month for another checkup (sooner if anything goes obviously wrong with him) and if he has lost any more weight to book some blood tests and then maybe further tests to see what (if anything) is wrong.
> 
> Not ashamed to admit that I broke down sobbing in the waiting room, it feels like what happened with Radar all over again


I hope he'll be OK.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 21, 2021)

oomfoofoo said:


> RIP my beautiful little Pops, I am going to miss you so much.
> View attachment 264258


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## strung out (Apr 21, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Well, there's good news and news regarding Casper
> 
> Firstly, he's "lost" his tick - it was never going to be properly removed with tick tweezers it was always going to be scratched off . . . not ideal, I know, but it's gone
> 
> ...


Your story reminds me of when I came downstairs one morning to find Milo looking like this...



For reference, this is his normal complexion...



I'm assuming he dipped his head in a bucket of dirt, but who knows? 🤷🏼


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I think Ziggy is justifiably feeling a little discombobulated and maybe a bit subdued.
> 
> I would be.
> 
> View attachment 264216


Ziggy is the spit (#seewhatIdidthere) of Puisin!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 263975Puisin in one of her favourite spots



So he is.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> So he is.


They should be pals


----------



## spitfire (Apr 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> They should be pals



Do they let cats in the Crooked Billet?


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> Also I know it is a minor consideration compared to the Coronavirus crisis - but does anyone else feel that they have lost agency in the veterinary care and treatment of their animals as a result of social distancing and COVID restrictions on interacting meaning we can't go in to see the vet with our animals any more?
> 
> I feel as though I am getting crucial health advice and consultations for my cats relayed to me via telephone calls or via a receptionist, I am unable to point any particular issues out to the vet in person.
> 
> ...



I’m frustrated by this as well. I feel it’s my duty to be there and calm them down when they’re being poked and prodded as it’s traumatic enough for them as it is. I even skipped their boosters last year - largely down to lack of cash but also that I (rather cowardly) felt too distressed to leave them to face things without me. Touch wood they’re fine but also hoping regulations slacken off sufficiently so that I can be in the room. Hope things are OK.


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2021)

oomfoofoo said:


> RIP my beautiful little Pops, I am going to miss you so much.
> View attachment 264258



So sorry for your loss.  What a beautiful cat Pops was xx


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 21, 2021)

oomfoofoo said:


> RIP my beautiful little Pops, I am going to miss you so much.
> View attachment 264258



Sorry for your loss. 🥺
Pops looks like they were a proper little charmer. And had amazing eyes. 
((((oomfoofoo ))))


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 22, 2021)

Sorry for your loss oomfoofoo


----------



## Poot (Apr 22, 2021)

I am looking after my friend's cat while she moves house. 

I have never owned a cat. So far he has kept us awake all night because he couldnt go out, bitten me and the kids and he just pissed all over mr p's limited edition vinyl singles. (He is going to be furious.)

He has 2 litter trays btw- and he looked me in the eye while he did it.

When my friend asks whether he has been good, i think i am going to have to lie, arent i?

It's a good job he's cute.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 22, 2021)

Poot said:


> I am looking after my friend's cat while she moves house.
> 
> I have never owned a cat. So far he has kept us awake all night because he couldnt go out, bitten me and the kids and he just pissed all over mr p's limited edition vinyl singles. (He is going to be furious.)
> 
> ...


 
Lol, Dylan is good as gold with us. Rarely scratches furniture or carpet, stays downstairs at night without a peep, never wees or poos anywhere but his litter tray and outside. A couple of years ago my sister looked after him while we went on holiday for a couple of weeks. She never gave us full details but it was clear he was such a little shit with her that we know never to ask her to do that again!!!


----------



## smmudge (Apr 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> I've been trying to put a brave face on it, but we took Sonic to the vet Tuesday afternoon for a routine pedicure.
> 
> The nurse gives him a once over and checks his weight at the same time - he has lost a lot of weight since his last vet visit in December and she was so concerned that she had the vet have a look at him. The vet couldn't see anything obviously wrong but wants me to bring Sonic back in a month for another checkup (sooner if anything goes obviously wrong with him) and if he has lost any more weight to book some blood tests and then maybe further tests to see what (if anything) is wrong.
> 
> Not ashamed to admit that I broke down sobbing in the waiting room, it feels like what happened with Radar all over again



(((Epona))) hopefully it's nothing or if it's something, easily treated x



Epona said:


> Also I know it is a minor consideration compared to the Coronavirus crisis - but does anyone else feel that they have lost agency in the veterinary care and treatment of their animals as a result of social distancing and COVID restrictions on interacting meaning we can't go in to see the vet with our animals any more?
> 
> I feel as though I am getting crucial health advice and consultations for my cats relayed to me via telephone calls or via a receptionist, I am unable to point any particular issues out to the vet in person.
> 
> ...



Yes, hated taking Dylan for his boosters and check up, and couldn't go in with him. They didn't ask any questions about how he was so I wonder how thorough the check up could be really. 



oomfoofoo said:


> RIP my beautiful little Pops, I am going to miss you so much.
> View attachment 264258



RIP Pops  xx


----------



## oomfoofoo (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you all for your kind words. I couldn't really say anything yesterday as I was too upset. 

Pops developed a lump under her tongue, which turned out to be the most aggressive cancer that cats can get. She couldn't eat properly, her mouth was almost constantly bleeding and she couldn't close her mouth at all. The vet told me that they couldn't operate, as the lump had gone down her throat and even a specialist couldn't have gotten to it. After a very tearful discussion, we made the decision to put her to sleep, to save her from more suffering.

We all sat out in the garden for the afternoon, before taking her. She was on my lap with my partner holding her paw. I'm not going to lie, I think everybody in the vets heard us crying. 

She was with me for 15 years and I held her in one hand when I picked her up all those years ago. She's been in my finance's life for 6 years and he couldn't hold back the tears either. She was beautiful, affectionate, always there when you felt a bit blue giving you kisses and her timing had us in stitches on many occasion.

Working from home this past year, her sitting on her chair in the kitchen with me, it's going to be hard to adjust to her not being around.

Anyway, I have lovely memories with her and will continue to come here for my cat fix ❤


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 22, 2021)

((oomfoofoo))


----------



## pogofish (Apr 22, 2021)

Despite behaving all haughty and incensed at the intrusion when Mrs Fish brings her wee dog around,  She livens-up considerably afterwards and spent much of yesterday and most of this morning determinedly guarding and re-scenting his "favourite" tussock, waiting to see if he is coming back!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 22, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Despite behaving all haughty and incensed at the intrusion when Mrs Fish brings her wee dog around,  She livens-up considerably afterwards and spent much of yesterday and most of this morning determinedly guarding and re-scenting his "favourite" tussock, waiting to see if he is coming back!


She looks very foxlike!


----------



## Epona (Apr 22, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Despite behaving all haughty and incensed at the intrusion when Mrs Fish brings her wee dog around,  She livens-up considerably afterwards and spent much of yesterday and most of this morning determinedly guarding and re-scenting his "favourite" tussock, waiting to see if he is coming back!



You sure you haven't got a wild bobcat there?  She's gorgeous, really looks like original wild cat type deal, stunning!


----------



## smmudge (Apr 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> You sure you haven't got a wild bobcat there?  She's gorgeous, really looks like original wild cat type deal, stunning!



I just saw a news report on wild cats and was think the same thing


----------



## Epona (Apr 23, 2021)

oomfoofoo said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I couldn't really say anything yesterday as I was too upset.
> 
> Pops developed a lump under her tongue, which turned out to be the most aggressive cancer that cats can get. She couldn't eat properly, her mouth was almost constantly bleeding and she couldn't close her mouth at all. The vet told me that they couldn't operate, as the lump had gone down her throat and even a specialist couldn't have gotten to it. After a very tearful discussion, we made the decision to put her to sleep, to save her from more suffering.
> 
> ...



Mate that's awful.  I (and others here) know exactly what you are going through and wish you all the best.  A sudden terminal diagnosis is utterly heartbreaking and you just feel so utterly helpless.  I don't think the shock and pain ever really go completely, they just over time feel a little less sharp around the edges of them, if that makes sense.

Be good to yourself and to one another and have a cry if you need to.  Love to you all xx


----------



## pogofish (Apr 23, 2021)

Epona said:


> You sure you haven't got a wild bobcat there?  She's gorgeous, really looks like original wild cat type deal, stunning!



She would be she softest/sweetest most home/people-loving little wildcat you'd ever seen then..!  

My last cat BD had possibly some of the signs of being a "Kellas cat" - which is some degree of a domestic/wildcat crossbreed.  Notably his size, "alpha-cat" temperament and willingness to take-on anything, prodigious hunting abilities and particularly the amount of guard hairs running through his fur - Wildcats and their close relations have a much larger number compared to domestic cats - and being black, it was easy to see them all!


----------



## Epona (Apr 23, 2021)

pogofish said:


> She would be she softest/sweetest most home/people-loving little wildcat you'd ever seen then..!
> 
> My last cat BD had possibly some of the signs of being a "Kellas cat" - which is some degree of a domestic/wildcat crossbreed.  Notably his size, "alpha-cat" temperament and willingness to take-on anything, prodigious hunting abilities and particularly the amount of guard hairs running through his fur - Wildcats and their close relations have a much larger number compared to domestic cats - and being black, it was easy to see them all!



One of the things that is notable about your lovely cat is that her tail is what would be referred to as a "stumpy" in terms of bobcats - it is a bit shorter than usual cats but not a full bobtail and the tail seems to be a bit thicker at the end - which would in bobcat terms indicate that she was heterozygous for the bobtail gene.


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 23, 2021)

Stan been sunbathing most of the morning. He’s on his way back in now, I’ve just made the bed for him to trash.


----------



## Epona (Apr 23, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Stan been sunbathing most of the morning. He’s on his way back in now, I’ve just made the bed for him to trash. View attachment 264530



He is looking a bit pissed off there, I do love a good cat photo where the cat is like "ok, fuck this"

Gorgeous cat!


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 23, 2021)

Epona said:


> He is looking a bit pissed off there, I do love a good cat photo where the cat is like "ok, fuck this"
> 
> Gorgeous cat!


Thanks ,lucky to get a picture of him looking at the camera. that's why he's pissed off  .


----------



## Epona (Apr 23, 2021)

He does look just a little bit like naked Gandalf mind you - all beardy bless him - he's just lovely


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 23, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Stan been sunbathing most of the morning. He’s on his way back in now, I’ve just made the bed for him to trash. View attachment 264530


I've had to look at this picture twice and then tilt my screen before concluding that you haven't dyed an orange smiley face on a black cat 😂


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 23, 2021)

Lil’ Bob pondering whether to pursue his brother down the garden


----------



## Me76 (Apr 23, 2021)

I've just ordered some feliway plug ins.  Ozzie's fastidious grooming has gone into the over grooming territory and her rump has got to the stage where you can see skin because she's taken all the fur off.  

Nothing on the skin that we can see, no reaction whe  stroking her there and she's fleaed up (although she hates it so much she's still jumpy and grumpy with us from doing it on wednesday).  

We'll see how the feliway goes for a few weeks before thinking about a vets visit.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 24, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s mad half hour - he goes under the couch..




...and emerges!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> It looks like she's switched her addiction, as she's left an empty pack of twenty up the road.


She was on the beer today...


----------



## Cloo (Apr 24, 2021)

seeformiles  - Vastra dives under the sofa when she has mad half hours, it's hilarious because she's such a big lump of a thing and it really doesn't seem like she should fit under there. I guess it's cats being a liquid and all that....


----------



## smmudge (Apr 24, 2021)

Hide and seek!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 24, 2021)

Calmed down on Mrs SFM’s knee


----------



## stavros (Apr 24, 2021)

I had my lap spurned twice today, even though I was watching the snooker, which is a favourite of hers too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 25, 2021)

I wish I had my cat's utter peace of mind.


----------



## Epona (Apr 25, 2021)

My Radar used to go under the sofa and then lie on his back and pull himself along around the edges of it upside down going like the clappers, really fast and just zooming around the bottom of it doing 45 degree angle turns upside down when he got to each corner - that cat was just so full of life and mischief!.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 25, 2021)

Lilith camouflaging herself.


----------



## Epona (Apr 25, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith camouflaging herself.View attachment 264873



I am more concerned about the clothing on the chair, this sort of thing happens here sometimes thanks to my husband and sometimes it looks like something has shed its skin in the middle of the room and pissed off to hibernate somewhere for a bit.


----------



## stavros (Apr 25, 2021)

Despite a lengthy bed cuddle first thing this morning, my lap still got no love this afternoon.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 25, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith camouflaging herself.View attachment 264873


It took me a sec! She's reeeally cute.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> It took me a sec! She's reeeally cute.


She is! She'll be one in August but we think she'll always be quite small, petite and kittenlike.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 25, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She is! She'll be one in August but we think she'll always be quite small, petite and kittenlike.


Aww yeah you can tell sometimes innit. My cat is well grown but he still has a baby look to him. Could just be me being soft though and forever seeing him as a a kitten! I'll have to post a pic on here anyway.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Aww yeah you can tell sometimes innit. My cat is well grown but he still has a baby look to him. Could just be me being soft though and forever seeing him as a a kitten! I'll have to post a pic on here anyway.


I look forward to it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She is! She'll be one in August but we think she'll always be quite small, petite and kittenlike.



former kitty next door used to be mistaken for a kitten by some people - she was quite small for an adult cat, although she was fairly big on tortitude, would not take any nonsense and would escort dogs off the premises (there's a public path along the end of the communal garden)

she's been gone a good few years now - can't remember just which side of her 20th birthday it was


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 26, 2021)

Rik is top step cat


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 26, 2021)

Everybody loves the sunshine, part 17634 in a series of several bazillion.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 26, 2021)

In yr room,  adorning yr dressing table


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2021)

Cloo said:


> In yr room,  adorning yr dressing table
> 
> View attachment 265093



As always, Vastra is lovely!  Still looking beautiful and grumpy 

But can we please also take a minute to admire that beautiful piece of furniture that she is currently adorning - that is just bloody beautiful and amazing. It opens out and there are drawers!


----------



## izz (Apr 26, 2021)

Cloo said:


> In yr room,  adorning yr dressing table
> 
> View attachment 265093


Love that dressing table, love it a lot in fact, where'd you get it ?


----------



## Cloo (Apr 26, 2021)

izz said:


> Love that dressing table, love it a lot in fact, where'd you get it ?


Glad it's appreciated - it's a Marie Gallant chest dressing table from The Conran Shop, it was gsv's 'wedding present' to me. Mine to him was a plastic 'banana guard'


----------



## stavros (Apr 26, 2021)

I looked over the garden wall yesterday and saw one of next door's two taking the most ginormous dump. What was strange was that she had her arse right up in the air so you could see the ejection very clearly.


----------



## izz (Apr 26, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Glad it's appreciated - it's a Marie Gallant chest dressing table from The Conran Shop, it was gsv's 'wedding present' to me. Mine to him was a plastic 'banana guard'


It's a thing of beauty. I'm not jealous of the banana guard. I wish they made things like that now.

e2a :Still not the banana guard.


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Glad it's appreciated - it's a Marie Gallant chest dressing table from The Conran Shop, it was gsv's 'wedding present' to me. Mine to him was a plastic 'banana guard'



It is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 27, 2021)

Peek a boo!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Apr 27, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Glad it's appreciated - it's a Marie Gallant chest dressing table from The Conran Shop, it was gsv's 'wedding present' to me. Mine to him was a plastic 'banana guard'




It's beautiful...and so is Vastra. 🙂


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 28, 2021)

Local cat


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2021)

"Outside is too far away, so I'll just stay here."


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 28, 2021)

Top half sunbathing,


----------



## Chz (Apr 28, 2021)

Bernard's usual graceful self


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Well, this is comfy.




For them


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 28, 2021)

Chz said:


> Bernard's usual graceful self
> View attachment 265448



THE FANG <3


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 28, 2021)

Triangular Donut.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

I wonder if there’s such a thing as a cat with insomnia


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2021)

I like his balls


----------



## Chz (Apr 29, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Triangular Donut.
> 
> View attachment 265457


Invitation or trap?


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 29, 2021)

He likes to pretend it's a trap, but really it's an invitation. The big soppy shite


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 29, 2021)

Did the early shift at Wilko today because there was a delivery. Today I was stocking the pet food aisle! Cat lady heaven.


----------



## stavros (Apr 29, 2021)

What does it say about me that I initially read the thread called "Crap flats" as "Cat flaps"?


----------



## A380 (Apr 29, 2021)

Mother and daughter in a rare display of tolerance for each other...


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 30, 2021)

Rogue trying to get Chloe's attention


----------



## Cloo (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh well, it's hers now.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 30, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Oh well, it's hers now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 265794



The other week, I was enjoying my dinner with a water next to me. Bella likes to drink out of a cup, so i let her drink it and get myself another one. well this time I forgot and ended up drinking the cup of water after bella drank her fill.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2021)

I had a dream about Lilith last night where she was in the garden and I called her back in. She was black just like she is in real life, but when she got closer and the sun shone in her, she had really beautiful silver tabby stripes! I told Tim about the dream and he thought that was interesting as he adopted her from a shelter and doesn't know anything about her birth mum so it's possible she really might have some tabby in her genes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2021)

Tolerant cat is.... tolerant!


----------



## seeformiles (May 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> What does it say about me that I initially read the thread called "Crap flats" as "Cat flaps"?


----------



## seeformiles (May 1, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s in a sleepy mood this morning


----------



## smmudge (May 1, 2021)

My wife has been moaning about our corner sofa for years so a couple of days ago we took delivery of our brand new furniture. We got a 2 seater sofa for us, and a powered fully reclinable with handy USB charger point armchair...for Dylan


----------



## quiet guy (May 1, 2021)

Dylan approves  🤣


----------



## waxoyl (May 1, 2021)

New sunbathing plinth for Stan.


----------



## Epona (May 1, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I had a dream about Lilith last night where she was in the garden and I called her back in. She was black just like she is in real life, but when she got closer and the sun shone in her, she had really beautiful silver tabby stripes! I told Tim about the dream and he thought that was interesting as he adopted her from a shelter and doesn't know anything about her birth mum so it's possible she really might have some tabby in her genes.


Nice dream!

All cats are genetically tabby, ones that appear not to be have a gene that means the dark (eumelanin) pigment production never gets switched off during hair growth.  So your cat will have one of the tabby patterns (classic, mackerel, spotted, ticked) in her genes but you can't see it.

It is sometimes visible in kittens but they grow out of it - I know my Sonic (who is solid blue all over) is genetically a spotted tabby because when he was very little you could just about see the spotted markings on the skin of his tummy ♥


----------



## Cloo (May 1, 2021)

smmudge said:


> My wife has been moaning about our corner sofa for years so a couple of days ago we took delivery of our brand new furniture. We got a 2 seater sofa for us, and a powered fully reclinable with handy USB charger point armchair...for Dylan
> 
> View attachment 265886


'I suppose this will do, Humans'


----------



## Epona (May 1, 2021)

smmudge said:


> My wife has been moaning about our corner sofa for years so a couple of days ago we took delivery of our brand new furniture. We got a 2 seater sofa for us, and a powered fully reclinable with handy USB charger point armchair...for Dylan
> 
> View attachment 265886



I know I am a worrier and it is always me posting the tale of woe, but do be careful there isn't a cat under that chair when you use the mechanism to recline/upright that chair - cats have died under recliners so please be very careful!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 1, 2021)

Epona said:


> cats have died under recliners


----------



## fishfinger (May 2, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> New sunbathing plinth for Stan.View attachment 265921


I see he has his minions with him!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 2, 2021)

Everybody loves the sunshine


----------



## seeformiles (May 2, 2021)

smmudge said:


> My wife has been moaning about our corner sofa for years so a couple of days ago we took delivery of our brand new furniture. We got a 2 seater sofa for us, and a powered fully reclinable with handy USB charger point armchair...for Dylan
> 
> View attachment 265886



Gorgeous wee face 😻


----------



## fucthest8 (May 2, 2021)

Snoring gently


----------



## pogofish (May 2, 2021)

First pleasant morning since last week and I’m sitting outside with a coffee and the cat on the bench beside me after eating her breakfast.

Then a raven walked brazenly past us, carrying her dish, with the remains of her breakfast in its beak - took it right to the middle of the grass before finishing it. The bird had gone right into the kitchen to collect the dish..!


----------



## May Kasahara (May 2, 2021)

She is so weird. I've never had or seen another cat that sleeps likes this, with her tail tucked in such an uncomfortable looking way.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 2, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> She is so weird. I've never had or seen another cat that sleeps likes this, with her tail tucked in such an uncomfortable looking way.
> 
> View attachment 266001



Making sure the monsters under the bed can't get it. Sensible.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 2, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> She is so weird. I've never had or seen another cat that sleeps likes this, with her tail tucked in such an uncomfortable looking way.



maybe her tail gets cold

you could try knitting her a tail warmer


----------



## seeformiles (May 2, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> She is so weird. I've never had or seen another cat that sleeps likes this, with her tail tucked in such an uncomfortable looking way.
> 
> View attachment 266001



Vic likes to sleep with his arse stuck up in the air


----------



## donkyboy (May 2, 2021)

My three friends waiting for me to chuck out some food.


----------



## seeformiles (May 3, 2021)

Lil’ Bob is hunting a tiny fly..


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob is hunting a tiny fly..
> 
> View attachment 266141



Tomato plant or potato?  Very very glossy cat


----------



## seeformiles (May 3, 2021)

Epona said:


> Tomato plant or potato?  Very very glossy cat



It’s a Salvia Divinorum and yes, he’s looking very glossy this morning 🙂


----------



## donkyboy (May 3, 2021)

Roguey bear outside for morning walk






Big Chloe chillin in the garden


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> It’s a Salvia Divinorum and yes, he’s looking very glossy this morning 🙂



I clearly need to brush up my plant skills!  No worries.  Still holding out for a garden


----------



## seeformiles (May 3, 2021)

Epona said:


> I clearly need to brush up my plant skills!  No worries.  Still holding out for a garden



You could be forgiven for not recognising it as it’s a very obscure Salvia from Mexico brought back by ethnobotanists in the 1950s with highly hallucinogenic properties (but not in a fun way). It does make rather a nice houseplant though 🙂


----------



## fucthest8 (May 3, 2021)

It's not even on
(Clothes drier, in case it's not obvious)


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> You could be forgiven for not recognising it as it’s a very obscure Salvia from Mexico brought back by ethnobotanists in the 1950s with highly hallucinogenic properties (but not in a fun way). It does make rather a nice houseplant though 🙂



Yeah don't worry, I know the one you are on about


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2021)

Finally, after two weeks of not being that interested, my lap was fully occupied for the entirety of the snooker last night. She almost always starts off diagonally facing away from me, with her rear half on my left thigh and front half on my right. This is good, as it means I don't have to keep my thighs unnaturally close together.

However, it also meant as the sleep got deeper and the dreams got more dramatic that a sudden twitch almost caused her to slip between my knees. Disaster was averted though, and sleep was recommenced.


----------



## Callie (May 3, 2021)

God damn cats! Found this one hunting a slow worm. I'd never seen a slow worm before  

Luckily I had some cat biscuits in my pocket to distract the cat so it could (try to) escape


----------



## donkyboy (May 3, 2021)

Callie said:


> God damn cats! Found this one hunting a slow worm. I'd never seen a slow worm before  View attachment 266246
> 
> Luckily I had some cat biscuits in my pocket to distract the cat so it could (try to) escape



Chloe is the worm hunter of the family. When she touches one, I have to use anti-bacterial wipes on her paw when we go back in as don't want her licking it.


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2021)

Callie said:


> God damn cats! Found this one hunting a slow worm. I'd never seen a slow worm before  View attachment 266246
> 
> Luckily I had some cat biscuits in my pocket to distract the cat so it could (try to) escape



Wandering around with cat biscuits in your pockets just in case sounds like opportunistic catnapper behaviour... _checks microchip info_


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2021)

They're for my neighbourhood cat friends but I forgot j had some in my pocket!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 4, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe is the worm hunter of the family. When she touches one, I have to use anti-bacterial wipes on her paw when we go back in as don't want her licking it.



One of ours used to bring worms in at her previous residence, like other cats do with birds and that.

Didn't seem to do her any harm, what are you concerned about? No judgement, just curious.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 4, 2021)

Callie said:


> They're for my neighbourhood cat friends but I forgot j had some in my pocket!



Sure, _sure_ they are
<bookmarks post>


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> One of ours used to bring worms in at her previous residence, like other cats do with birds and that.
> 
> Didn't seem to do her any harm, what are you concerned about? No judgement, just curious.



I don't think earthworms are problematic, slugs and snails are though as they can carry lungworm and transmit it if ingested.  Going a bit off topic into other territory here though.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 4, 2021)

Epona said:


> I don't think earthworms are problematic, slugs and snails are though as they can carry lungworm and transmit it if ingested.  Going a bit off topic into other territory here though.



That's what I was thinking, then wondered if donkyboy knew something that I didn't. Yeah, bit off topic, all cat stuff tho innit?


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> That's what I was thinking, then wondered if donkyboy knew something that I didn't. Yeah, bit off topic, all cat stuff tho innit?



No worries, I thought I was on another thread - it happens sometimes   This is definitely cat related


----------



## donkyboy (May 4, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> One of ours used to bring worms in at her previous residence, like other cats do with birds and that.
> 
> Didn't seem to do her any harm, what are you concerned about? No judgement, just curious.



I'm just being over cautious about potential problems, bacteria etc. And also out of habit. If I touched a worm, I would wash my hands thoroughly so making sure Chloes 'hands' are also cleaned.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 4, 2021)

If you let bluebells get to out of control they have been known to spontaneously generate cats. The is why you should never tread on bluebells.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 4, 2021)

So fluffy  😍


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 4, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> So fluffy  😍



Where he lost his leg last year is now just solid floof.


----------



## strung out (May 4, 2021)

Milo has developed a weirdly puffy face and neck, so he was carted off to the vets again today for the umpteenth time this year. They don't think it's an abscess, but they're not sure what it actually is. Anyway, he's back home now with a shaved face, and very annoyed we won't let him go out.


----------



## Aladdin (May 4, 2021)

strung out said:


> Milo has developed a weirdly puffy face and neck, so he was carted off to the vets again today for the umpteenth time this year. They don't think it's an abscess, but they're not sure what it actually is. Anyway, he's back home now with a shaved face, and very annoyed we won't let him go out.
> 
> View attachment 266541
> 
> View attachment 266542




He looks a bit terrifying....and then I see his wee paws..

😍🙂


----------



## Dystopiary (May 5, 2021)

strung out said:


> Milo has developed a weirdly puffy face and neck, so he was carted off to the vets again today for the umpteenth time this year. They don't think it's an abscess, but they're not sure what it actually is. Anyway, he's back home now with a shaved face, and very annoyed we won't let him go out.
> 
> View attachment 266541
> 
> View attachment 266542



Hope he's ok. He looks like a beautiful bat.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2021)

Someone found the catnip!


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2021)

First she started squeaking at the birds.

Then she started doing the telephone noise.

Then she walked on top of my previously sleeping body and I realised getting back to sleep wasn't going to happen.


----------



## donkyboy (May 5, 2021)

Chloe and Bella sharing a seat


----------



## Aladdin (May 5, 2021)

This is my favourite thread on urban.

🥰


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 5, 2021)

Lilith has got into the habit of following Tim to the toilet and the bath, and will miaow outside the door until he lets her in! The other day, he tried getting his own back on her when she was using the litter tray by hanging around and going "Awww, baby want poopy!" She tossed him a look of real disgust before turning her back on him in an affronted manner...


----------



## Dystopiary (May 6, 2021)

My big baby Arnold, lockdown scruffy hair and all


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2021)

strung out - how is Milo doing?  I hope the swelling has gone down.


----------



## Aladdin (May 6, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> My big baby Arnold, lockdown scruffy hair and all
> 
> View attachment 266872




Beautiful eyes..🙂


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> strung out - how is Milo doing?  I hope the swelling has gone down.


Yeah, his face seems to have gone down somewhat. We're wondering if it was a reaction to a tick bite perhaps as we pulled a dead one off him around there recently (shortly after he'd had his flea/tick treatment). Fingers crossed the vet will give him the all clear on Friday, although his little bald face will last for a while unfortunately!


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2021)

strung out said:


> Yeah, his face seems to have gone down somewhat. We're wondering if it was a reaction to a tick bite perhaps as we pulled a dead one off him around there recently (shortly after he'd had his flea/tick treatment). Fingers crossed the vet will give him the all clear on Friday, although his little bald face will last for a while unfortunately!



Oh good, I did think it looked like he had been stung or bitten by something, if the swelling has gone down that seems like a good thing


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2021)

Chloe, Bella, Rogue and Miko


----------



## seeformiles (May 6, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s beauty regimen


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob’s beauty regimen
> 
> View attachment 266912



That's adorable ❤


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> My big baby Arnold, lockdown scruffy hair and all
> 
> View attachment 266872


My cat, Rik saw that picture and got the fear


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe, Bella, Rogue and Miko



Cat chess


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2021)

For some reason she chose to sit down as if in the naughty corner today.


----------



## Red Cat (May 6, 2021)

Our cat is poorly. He's nearly 16. and he has hyperthyroidism and the beginnings of kideny disease, he's been off his food but he does get bored of cat food (pouches for kidney diet) and prefers chicken and fish etc. that isn't what we're advised to give him. He's been eating less and less and he's lost quite a lot of weight, and we got him a vets appt tomorrow afternoon, but today I noticed he has one eye bigger than the other, and he's been standing in a weird way, and he is less and less himself, and has fallen when he tried to jump up on the sofa (he managed the second time). I've managed to get him an appt first thing tomorrow morning but i don't know if he should go to out of hours. I've never had a cat before, i'm quite shocked at how quickly he has got ill.


----------



## izz (May 6, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Our cat is poorly. He's nearly 16. and he has hyperthyroidism and the beginnings of kideny disease, he's been off his food but he does get bored of cat food (pouches for kidney diet) and prefers chicken and fish etc. that isn't what we're advised to give him. He's been eating less and less and he's lost quite a lot of weight, and we got him a vets appt tomorrow afternoon, but today I noticed he has one eye bigger than the other, and he's been standing in a weird way, and he is less and less himself, and has fallen when he tried to jump up on the sofa (he managed the second time). I've managed to get him an appt first thing tomorrow morning but i don't know if he should go to out of hours. I've never had a cat before, i'm quite shocked at how quickly he has got ill.


Does your vet have an out of hours number so you can ask them ?


----------



## Red Cat (May 6, 2021)

izz said:


> Does your vet have an out of hours number so you can ask them ?



Yes, I might do that. I'll wait for my partner to get home and see what he thinks.


----------



## izz (May 6, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Yes, I might do that. I'll wait for my partner to get home and see what he thinks.


Our vet is totally amazing and there's someone on call 24/7, when we've called in the early hours of the morning they'll take a good ten minutes talking about the cat and whether it not it's been something urgent.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 6, 2021)

Dog raises alarm to save cat stuck down well in Northamptonshire
					

Flea, missing for more than a week, is found on a ledge just above the water level.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## May Kasahara (May 6, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> My big baby Arnold, lockdown scruffy hair and all
> 
> View attachment 266872



Beautiful boy <3 and cheered to see another black floof who shares my one's majestic/vacant expression


----------



## Red Cat (May 6, 2021)

izz said:


> Our vet is totally amazing and there's someone on call 24/7, when we've called in the early hours of the morning they'll take a good ten minutes talking about the cat and whether it not it's been something urgent.



We called and they're nowhere near here. We've got an emergency appt in the morning with our normal vets, I don't think I'll sleep. I'm now kicking myself we didn't take him earlier. We made an appt for Wednesday and they asked if they could postpone to Friday afternoon as they had staff sick and we said yes cos we assumed it was his hyperthyroidism and his medication needing reviewing. When i called just before they closed this evening they offered him an appt first thing.

What if he dies in the night? The children are really scared he will.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 6, 2021)

(((( Red Cat , kitty and family ))))


----------



## seeformiles (May 7, 2021)

Vic has claimed the spot by the radiator this morning:


----------



## Dystopiary (May 7, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> My cat, Rik saw that picture and got the fear


Sorry Rik!


----------



## Dystopiary (May 7, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> We called and they're nowhere near here. We've got an emergency appt in the morning with our normal vets, I don't think I'll sleep. I'm now kicking myself we didn't take him earlier. We made an appt for Wednesday and they asked if they could postpone to Friday afternoon as they had staff sick and we said yes cos we assumed it was his hyperthyroidism and his medication needing reviewing. When i called just before they closed this evening they offered him an appt first thing.
> 
> What if he dies in the night? The children are really scared he will.


Hope things are ok.


----------



## fishfinger (May 7, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Sorry Rik!


I think he's recovered  
It was really strange behaviour from him. He sometimes watches the tele or videos on my computer but I've never seen him react like that. Still, Arnold is a very handsome cat.


----------



## Red Cat (May 7, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Hope things are ok.



Thanks. 

So, he's got very high blood pressure which will worsen his other conditions and looks like it has affected him neurologically. Vet mentioned arthritis and dementia as possibilities and that might be there but not as main causes, it's too sudden to be that IMO. There's a lot of muscle wastage in his legs, and I can see that. We've got meds for his blood pressure and bloods back on Monday hopefully which will tell us more. It was only about 3 weeks ago a friend came round and said how young he looked, she was really surprised he was 15, and now he looks so ill and scrawny   

Anyway, hopefully, he'll be with us a bit longer.


----------



## seeformiles (May 7, 2021)

Mexican standoff :


----------



## petee (May 7, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Dog raises alarm to save cat stuck down well in Northamptonshire
> 
> 
> Flea, missing for more than a week, is found on a ledge just above the water level.
> ...



"Flea"   
(((Flea)))


----------



## seeformiles (May 7, 2021)

Looking for buried treasure:


----------



## Me76 (May 7, 2021)

The feliway seems to be working.  Ozzie still grooms a lot, but she always has, but fur is growing back on the patches that she has on her rump. 

As a side effect Orson, who is the jumpiest cat, seems to be slightly less jumpy. 

And in other news, the office manager at work has a new kitten.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 7, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, he's got very high blood pressure which will worsen his other conditions and looks like it has affected him neurologically. Vet mentioned arthritis and dementia as possibilities and that might be there but not as main causes, it's too sudden to be that IMO. There's a lot of muscle wastage in his legs, and I can see that. We've got meds for his blood pressure and bloods back on Monday hopefully which will tell us more. It was only about 3 weeks ago a friend came round and said how young he looked, she was really surprised he was 15, and now he looks so ill and scrawny
> 
> Anyway, hopefully, he'll be with us a bit longer.


Best wishes to you all.


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2021)

I met one of my regulars on the walk home today. She spotted me a way away and came walking up. She then juxtaposed a high pitched squeak as she approached with a thunderously deep purr as I gave her the attention she so obviously merited. I was even permitted a tummy-tickle.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, he's got very high blood pressure which will worsen his other conditions and looks like it has affected him neurologically. Vet mentioned arthritis and dementia as possibilities and that might be there but not as main causes, it's too sudden to be that IMO. There's a lot of muscle wastage in his legs, and I can see that. We've got meds for his blood pressure and bloods back on Monday hopefully which will tell us more. It was only about 3 weeks ago a friend came round and said how young he looked, she was really surprised he was 15, and now he looks so ill and scrawny
> 
> Anyway, hopefully, he'll be with us a bit longer.



Poor thing, I am sorry I didn't see this earlier, just want to wish you all well - hopefully the meds will help and the blood tests will show something that is manageable.

It's horrible how they can go from looking in peak fitness to really ill in such a short space of time, they really are good at hiding health problems until they start to look scrawny and unkempt - bless their little hearts.

I hope he'll be around for some time to come xx


----------



## Red Cat (May 8, 2021)

Epona said:


> Poor thing, I am sorry I didn't see this earlier, just want to wish you all well - hopefully the meds will help and the blood tests will show something that is manageable.
> 
> It's horrible how they can go from looking in peak fitness to really ill in such a short space of time, they really are good at hiding health problems until they start to look scrawny and unkempt - bless their little hearts.
> 
> I hope he'll be around for some time to come xx



Thank you Epona. I'm trying not to beat myself up for not taking him to the vet sooner. I wasn't expecting that we might have to face the end of his life in this sudden way. Poor puss cat.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Thank you Epona. I'm trying not to beat myself up for not taking him to the vet sooner. I wasn't expecting that we might have to face the end of his life in this sudden way. Poor puss cat.


Poor puss, and poor you and family too. It's the suddenness isn't it. One minute he seemed fine and the next he's deteriorated. I hope they can make him more comfortable.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Thank you Epona. I'm trying not to beat myself up for not taking him to the vet sooner. I wasn't expecting that we might have to face the end of his life in this sudden way. Poor puss cat.



Whatever happens, it isn't your fault - honestly a lot of us have been there and tortured ourselves over the why didn't I spot something was wrong sooner question.  I reckon in 90% of cases (especially with middle-aged to elderly cats) if something had been spotted sooner, the eventual outcome wouldn't be any different - just that there would have been some forewarning, so it would be less of a shock, but I don't think that would necessarily make any decisions easier and comes with its own trauma for you as the human responsible.

With my one, I'd possibly have had him put down 3 or 4 days earlier when he first deteriorated if I'd known he was so ill with cancer beforehand, but part of me would have been grieving for him while he was still alive if I'd known say 6 months earlier, and that would also have been a very sad thing for me.  He was a happy little thing up until his last day, so I don't think I made any critically wrong decisions.  (I still feel terrible mind you, he should have had a longer life, it shouldn't have happened that way and the circumstances are still upsetting to me and I think about him and miss him every day - but I don't think I fundamentally did anything wrong with regard to his care or that I could have changed the outcome much no matter what I did).

And it could be that there is some manageable condition that your cat has that can be controlled with medication and give him a happy healthy life for a bit longer, so wait for the test results - it could be nothing.

It sounds to me like you have done everything right, you have loved him and took him to the vet when he looked ill and that is all we can do really.


----------



## Red Cat (May 8, 2021)

I just had to take him back to the vets as he has an eye infection, as well as not being able to see out of it due to high blood pressure or a stroke? Oh, he is so ill. I think it's the end. Vet gave him some antibiotics and pain relief. He's been eating a bit, though seems to be finding it hard to chew or swallow, I whizzed up some tuna for him.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I just had to take him back to the vets as he has an eye infection, as well as not being able to see out of it due to high blood pressure or a stroke? Oh, he is so ill. I think it's the end. Vet gave him some antibiotics and pain relief. He's been eating a bit, though seems to be finding it hard to chew or swallow, I whizzed up some tuna for him.



I am really sorry to hear this.  Did the vet talk to you about his long term prognosis, or is just a case of they don't have an answer and deal with each thing as it crops up?

And yeah I think it's important to get him to eat whatever can entice him to eat a bit.

EDIT to add: In the case of a stroke, does it look like your cat can possibly recover to a decent quality of life?  Some cats do recover quite well, sometimes though it is too severe to recover from.  What does your vet say about the prospect of recovery?


----------



## Red Cat (May 8, 2021)

Epona said:


> I am really sorry to hear this.  Did the vet talk to you about his long term prognosis, or is just a case of they don't have an answer and deal with each thing as it crops up?
> 
> And yeah I think it's important to get him to eat whatever can entice him to eat a bit.



They're waiting for bloods and they won't come til Monday which seems too long tbh given how rapidly he's deteriorated but I guess there's nothing to be done there. I don't really know why it's taking so long, surely they can request urgent as opposed to routine?


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> They're waiting for bloods and they won't come til Monday which seems too long tbh given how rapidly he's deteriorated but I guess there's nothing to be done there. I don't really know why it's taking so long, surely they can request urgent as opposed to routine?



Is there a 24 hour hospital you can take him to?  (I have no idea where you are but the one that covers most of East and North London is Wanstead Vet Hospital Wanstead Veterinary Hospital - Goddard Vet Group and they are very good (bit expensive but worth it if you need out of hours care - you could ring them and turn up at 3am if need be)
That may not be relevant to you but if you phone your vet surgery out of hours does it give you an emergency number to call?
Or does their website tell you which 24 hour vet hospital covers your area?

When I took my lad in as an emergency to the hospital they did tests right away - some of the results came back quickly and others 1 or 2 days later, but they took him in for IV support because he was so ill at the time.

EDIT: Don't feel bad if you can't get him anywhere, try your best of course but it isn't always possible


----------



## Red Cat (May 8, 2021)

I'm in Birmingham.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I'm in Birmingham.



Northside Emergency Vet 
1236 Aldridge Rd, B44 8PE. Phone 0121 3606010.

Hope it helps! Good luck.


----------



## Red Cat (May 8, 2021)

Thanks LeytonCatLady, they do video consults too which looks helpful. 

atm he is eating and drinking and he is able to get around, though with difficulty and he can't jump on furniture which he still managed to do only yesterday. He's very unsteady on his legs. We'll keep an eye on him and maybe give the antibiotics a chance to work. That's not going to solve the underlying issues but might make him feel a bit better. If the mobility gets worse I guess we'll call the emergency vet. I'm now wondering if I let the nurse know this morning how bad his mobility had got - the vet yesterday included with his meds some promo shit about supplements for joints even though I said to her that it was too sudden IMO to be arthritis. I can't remember what I said, it was all on the phone.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2021)

I hate phone consultations (I have some auditory processing issues) - if you need to get more info, phone them back and ask them to go over it again with you.  You need all possible information about his situation and don't be nervous to ask the vet if you want to phone and ask about anything.


----------



## waxoyl (May 8, 2021)

Stan’s going no were today.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s going no were today. View attachment 267366


Awww, fluffball!


----------



## stavros (May 8, 2021)

My furry alarm clock is malfunctioning, waking me up at 6:30 on a Saturday.


----------



## Red Cat (May 8, 2021)

Epona said:


> I hate phone consultations (I have some auditory processing issues) - if you need to get more info, phone them back and ask them to go over it again with you.  You need all possible information about his situation and don't be nervous to ask the vet if you want to phone and ask about anything.



The vet was only open half the day. I'm sure i gave them all the info, I'm just doubting myself. 

We think he's had a stroke although of course he might have something else but he looks like he's had a stroke, the tilt of the head, the balance difficulties, the eyes, the sudden mobility difficulty. The vet hasn't suggested this, I don't know why not, perhaps it's not possible for them to say at this stage and they want to stick to the facts. Anyway, he seems a teeny bit better, he's eating the tuna I blended for him, and these disgusting looking liquid treats like froobs but meat flavoured, and his tail movement is stronger and he's protesting a bit more when we're holding him, and he has managed to jump on the sofa. He is still very poorly of course.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2021)

Ziggy says hi


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2021)

o hai, ziggy


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> The vet was only open half the day. I'm sure i gave them all the info, I'm just doubting myself.
> 
> We think he's had a stroke although of course he might have something else but he looks like he's had a stroke, the tilt of the head, the balance difficulties, the eyes, the sudden mobility difficulty. The vet hasn't suggested this, I don't know why not, perhaps it's not possible for them to say at this stage and they want to stick to the facts. Anyway, he seems a teeny bit better, he's eating the tuna I blended for him, and these disgusting looking liquid treats like froobs but meat flavoured, and his tail movement is stronger and he's protesting a bit more when we're holding him, and he has managed to jump on the sofa. He is still very poorly of course.



If it is a stroke, cats can often have really good recovery from it - don't lose hope


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Ziggy says hi
> 
> View attachment 267389



Good photo, and what a photogenic moggie.


----------



## Red Cat (May 8, 2021)

Epona said:


> If it is a stroke, cats can often have really good recovery from it - don't lose hope



Yes, this is definitely the most hopeful scenario.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Ziggy says hi
> 
> View attachment 267389


Hello there you back!


----------



## donkyboy (May 8, 2021)

Miko and his brother drako. Both belong to the same family.


----------



## Red Cat (May 9, 2021)

I hope nobody minds my posting even though I'm not a regular on this thread. Our Minou seems a bit better this morning, his walk is less faltering and he is eating and drinking, the head tilt isn't so obvious. I'm encouraging him to find ways of climbing down off things as I'm definitely working on the basis that he has had a stroke, and he's doing this. He's just been into the front garden for a few minutes so he can get some different stimulation.

Of course, vets may discover something else, and he clearly has multiple issues, but he isn't deteriorating further and there's definitely some small signs of improvement.


----------



## Aladdin (May 9, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I hope nobody minds my posting even though I'm not a regular on this thread. Our Minou seems a bit better this morning, his walk is less faltering and he is eating and drinking, the head tilt isn't so obvious. I'm encouraging him to find ways of climbing down off things as I'm definitely working on the basis that he has had a stroke, and he's doing this. He's just been into the front garden for a few minutes so he can get some different stimulation.
> 
> Of course, vets may discover something else, and he clearly has multiple issues, but he isn't deteriorating further and there's definitely some small signs of improvement.




Good to read this 👍
Hopefully Minou will be ok.


----------



## izz (May 9, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I hope nobody minds my posting even though I'm not a regular on this thread. Our Minou seems a bit better this morning, his walk is less faltering and he is eating and drinking, the head tilt isn't so obvious. I'm encouraging him to find ways of climbing down off things as I'm definitely working on the basis that he has had a stroke, and he's doing this. He's just been into the front garden for a few minutes so he can get some different stimulation.
> 
> Of course, vets may discover something else, and he clearly has multiple issues, but he isn't deteriorating further and there's definitely some small signs of improvement.


You don't have to be a regular in the slightest and everyone's delighted there seems to be some improvement. We're all willing him on (((Minou))).


----------



## Red Cat (May 9, 2021)

izz said:


> You don't have to be a regular in the slightest and everyone's delighted there seems to be some improvement. We're all willing him on (((Minou))).



Thank you, it has helped


----------



## Aladdin (May 9, 2021)

izz said:


> You don't have to be a regular in the slightest and everyone's delighted there seems to be some improvement. We're all willing him on (((Minou))).




This ^^^ 🥰

I dont even have a cat and I love this thread.

Fingers crossed for Minou and mind yourself too ((((Red Cat ))))


----------



## seeformiles (May 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> If it is a stroke, cats can often have really good recovery from it - don't lose hope



Very true - my friend’s cat Freddie suffered a stroke a couple of months ago. From thinking that his number was up she’s pleased to report that he’s almost back to normal now.


----------



## seeformiles (May 9, 2021)

Vic - the wide-eyed catnip fiend 😼


----------



## Dystopiary (May 9, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I hope nobody minds my posting even though I'm not a regular on this thread. Our Minou seems a bit better this morning, his walk is less faltering and he is eating and drinking, the head tilt isn't so obvious. I'm encouraging him to find ways of climbing down off things as I'm definitely working on the basis that he has had a stroke, and he's doing this. He's just been into the front garden for a few minutes so he can get some different stimulation.
> 
> Of course, vets may discover something else, and he clearly has multiple issues, but he isn't deteriorating further and there's definitely some small signs of improvement.


Good news!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I hope nobody minds my posting even though I'm not a regular on this thread. Our Minou seems a bit better this morning, his walk is less faltering and he is eating and drinking, the head tilt isn't so obvious. I'm encouraging him to find ways of climbing down off things as I'm definitely working on the basis that he has had a stroke, and he's doing this. He's just been into the front garden for a few minutes so he can get some different stimulation.
> 
> Of course, vets may discover something else, and he clearly has multiple issues, but he isn't deteriorating further and there's definitely some small signs of improvement.


Hope he continues improving.

And like Izz said, don't worry about how regularly you may or may not have posted before. All cat lovers are welcome! I'm not technically a cat owner (Lilith is my housemate's kitty) but I've been made to feel extremely at home on this thread and I hope you will too.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 9, 2021)

My parents slightly feral cat making a rare appearance indoors. He just turned up one day a few years ago and regularly disappears for several days at a time. I suspect he lives between several houses


----------



## seeformiles (May 9, 2021)

Lil’ Bob sat next to our “offcut wood sculpture” while pondering the activities of the visiting puppy next door (he’s not really a fan)


----------



## Aladdin (May 9, 2021)

donkyboy said:


>



What a lovely generous face 🙂


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I hope nobody minds my posting even though I'm not a regular on this thread.



Of course not; it's open to all appreciation to our feline superiors. It's one of the first answers on Google if you search for "I love pussies".


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> Of course not; it's open to all appreciation to our feline superiors. It's one of the first answers on Google if you search for "I love pussies".



Not going to test that...


----------



## Cloo (May 10, 2021)

Long item in landing area:


----------



## Red Cat (May 10, 2021)

Our lovely cat is totally blind in one eye and sight in the other very much reduced. Bloods show his hyperthyroidism is under control and kidney disease not much changed but the high blood pressure has caused a fair bit of neurological damage, she said it might be stroke when we brought that up, but can't confirm. He's now been given steroids for the infection in the eye but vet is worried about repeat infections and if he can't be stabilised, his quality of life. We take him back for a check on Wednesday.


----------



## donkyboy (May 10, 2021)

Bella and Miko


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2021)

Lilith enjoying a bit of sunshine.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Bella and Miko


Nice smile!


----------



## Aladdin (May 11, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith enjoying a bit of sunshine.View attachment 267676




Beautiful shiny coat..🙂


----------



## Aladdin (May 11, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Bella and Miko



Miko reminds me of Onslow 😁


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 11, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Beautiful shiny coat..🙂


Tim feeds her well!


----------



## waxoyl (May 11, 2021)

Up to to mischief again, he spends hours hurling round next doors long grass.


----------



## Red Cat (May 11, 2021)

I think it's time for our cat. He's not getting any better. It's so shocking, I didn't think it would be so sudden when he went.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 11, 2021)

So sorry to read that Red Cat X


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I think it's time for our cat. He's not getting any better. It's so shocking, I didn't think it would be so sudden when he went.



I'm so sorry, I was really hoping for you all that there would be some chance of recovery - I feel terrible for you, I know it must have been an awful few days.  Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 11, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I think it's time for our cat. He's not getting any better. It's so shocking, I didn't think it would be so sudden when he went.


I'm really sorry to hear that, Red Cat. But I know he had a good life with you and I hope that knowledge will be of some help in getting through your grief.


----------



## Cloo (May 11, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I think it's time for our cat. He's not getting any better. It's so shocking, I didn't think it would be so sudden when he went.


I just knew when my last cat was dying, though she hadn't been any more ill lately than usual (as quite old). I hope he goes well as mine did - lots of love x


----------



## Red Cat (May 11, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I just knew when my last cat was dying, though she hadn't been any more ill lately than usual (as quite old). I hope he goes well as mine did - lots of love x



He's had a stroke so it's been very sudden. He is still eating with some help and really loves the yoghurty treats we got for him. But his walking is worse, he's more tipped over. I guess we see with the vets how much time to give him to see if he might recover more but it's feeling less and less likely and i think they might recommend we make a decision. We have another appt tomorrow.


----------



## Red Cat (May 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'm so sorry, I was really hoping for you all that there would be some chance of recovery - I feel terrible for you, I know it must have been an awful few days.  Lots of love to you xxx



It has been really awful. And I remember how sad you were recently too. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Aladdin (May 11, 2021)

Very sad to read this Red Cat
It's a tough time for you and your poor little cat. 
😥
(((((( you both))))))


----------



## Dystopiary (May 11, 2021)

Oh Red Cat 🙁 I'm so sorry.


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Bella and Miko



"Small... far away."


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 12, 2021)

Fat Audrey getting up to greet me after a nap. She's a very friendly cat!


----------



## Red Cat (May 12, 2021)

Saying goodbye to our lovely boy this evening. He deteriorated lots overnight and then again between going to the vets and bringing him home. We've had to wait til this evening so the children had a chance to say goodbye. Only one of us can go in due to covid.

He doesn't seem in pain and has managed to get where he wants to go with lots of assistance. He's been lying on us most of the day but is now in the corner of the room on a cushion.


----------



## oryx (May 12, 2021)

Sorry to read that Red Cat


----------



## Dystopiary (May 12, 2021)

Thoughts with you and yours Red Cat


----------



## Epona (May 12, 2021)

You and your family are in my thoughts tonight Red Cat - you've taken such good care of him, including doing this last thing for him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 12, 2021)

(((( Red Cat and family ))))


----------



## May Kasahara (May 12, 2021)

Very sorry to hear of Minou's passing Red Cat  Clearly a very loved old boy.


----------



## fishfinger (May 12, 2021)

Sorry for your loss Red Cat


----------



## Aladdin (May 12, 2021)

Sorry Red Cat 
😥


----------



## fucthest8 (May 12, 2021)

Thinking of you and your family tonight Red Cat 
There's any number of us on this thread who know exactly what you're going through, so wishing lots of strength to you.


----------



## seeformiles (May 12, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Saying goodbye to our lovely boy this evening. He deteriorated lots overnight and then again between going to the vets and bringing him home. We've had to wait til this evening so the children had a chance to say goodbye. Only one of us can go in due to covid.
> 
> He doesn't seem in pain and has managed to get where he wants to go with lots of assistance. He's been lying on us most of the day but is now in the corner of the room on a cushion.



Sorry - too upset at your news to comment last night (drunk and emotional). Really sorry for your loss red cat 🙁


----------



## smmudge (May 12, 2021)

Sorry Red Cat  x


----------



## rubbershoes (May 13, 2021)

Hard at work


----------



## waxoyl (May 13, 2021)

Sorry red cat.


----------



## waxoyl (May 13, 2021)

Like a 70s Slinky.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 13, 2021)

The placement of the feet   like a hairy prancing reindeer.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 13, 2021)

Themselves...


----------



## stavros (May 13, 2021)

My phone camera is shit, but you get the impression of the flexing going on:


----------



## bimble (May 13, 2021)

i am going to go meet this thing in about 8 weeks and am extremely excited about it. My friend's been hoping for a ginger tom for a couple of years and this is the one, friend of hers' cat just made it. 
When they are this small they're basically just weird looking mice aren't they, not even cute yet. 
I want this one to make friends with my cat, think it might work if he's small enough still when they meet?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 13, 2021)

bimble said:


> i am going to go meet this thing in about 8 weeks and am extremely excited about it. My friend's been hoping for a ginger tom for a couple of years and this is the one, friend of hers' cat just made it.
> When they are this small they're basically just weird looking mice aren't they, not even cute yet.
> I want this one to make friends with my cat, think it might work if he's small enough still when they meet?
> View attachment 268057



Ginger cats are complete bosses


----------



## Red Cat (May 13, 2021)

Just a picture of our lovely boy from the last year. Thanks for all your thoughts everyone.


----------



## Aladdin (May 13, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Just a picture of our lovely boy from the last year. Thanks for all your thoughts everyone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 268079



Lovely.....may he be chasing butterflies in kitty heaven. 

Sad for you...(((((( Red Cat))))))


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2021)

I opened the bag of treats. I think she wants one


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Just a picture of our lovely boy from the last year. Thanks for all your thoughts everyone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 268079


I’m sorry to read about him Red Cat. Such a beautiful boy


----------



## May Kasahara (May 13, 2021)

Aw, so beautiful Red Cat. Love to you, B and the girls x


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Ginger cats are complete bosses


Mine's a complete headbanger. Milly always seems to boss the top spot though.


----------



## Aladdin (May 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mine's a complete headbanger. Milly always seems to boss the top spot though. View attachment 268097




Awww.. not seen Milly or Red in a while..

Hello there!!!

🥰


----------



## High Voltage (May 14, 2021)

Given that "summer" this year is taking its own sweet time getting going I seem to be the PSoW (Purrferred Source of Warmth) to the three cats of this household


----------



## waxoyl (May 14, 2021)

Stan’s new mate, he’s having none of it. Keeps hanging round our back door.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s new mate, he’s having none of it. Keeps hanging round our back door.View attachment 268230



He looks like a cheeky little thing!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> He looks like a cheeky little thing!



Innit! Also got an 80s rapper necklace, boss


----------



## waxoyl (May 14, 2021)

Diabetic on his or her collar, little darling.do not feed.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Diabetic on his or her collar, little darling.do not feed.



Aww bless him - well he looks in good health/shape which is great


----------



## waxoyl (May 14, 2021)

Cat central tonight. stan in bed, not interested.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2021)

What on earth is going on, did he accidentally make a public post on feline social media "party at mine tonight, see you all there!" and now half the cat internet has turned up and he is pretending to be asleep while you deal with the crowds?


----------



## fucthest8 (May 14, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Diabetic on his or her collar, little darling.do not feed.



Well, don't I feel like a twat now 
 

Look at the sparkly collar on that one!
Stan, wtf, in bed


----------



## donkyboy (May 14, 2021)

Bella and Rogue: mini lions


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2021)

This cat landed beautifully:








						Cat jumps from fifth-floor of burning Chicago building, bounces once and runs away
					

Feline survives daring leap from apartment in video captured by Chicago Fire Department




					www.theguardian.com
				



Sometimes they injure their jaws or faces as they can bang on the ground when they land hard, but this looks a cinch for the cool cat


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Just a picture of our lovely boy from the last year. Thanks for all your thoughts everyone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 268079



How much of the bottle behind him had he drunk?


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2021)

Hello Cat Fam


----------



## May Kasahara (May 15, 2021)

He's got the right idea for a rainy afternoon.


----------



## rutabowa (May 16, 2021)

We have a new kitten from yesterday, some friends cat had a litter.


----------



## rutabowa (May 16, 2021)

Our adult cat is suspicious but has been close to it without attacking so hopefully should be ok


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2021)

Rogue on the fence watching


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> We have a new kitten from yesterday, some friends cat had a litter.
> View attachment 268620



How old is the kitten?


----------



## rutabowa (May 16, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> How old is the kitten?


Bout 8 weeks. Very tactile and not scared at all, she has obv been well looked after (our first cat was a bit twitchy and scratchy and terrified at this stage)


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Bout 8 weeks. Very tactile and not scared at all, she has obv been well looked after (our first cat was a bit twitchy and scratchy and terrified at this stage)



Kittens really shouldn't be separated from the mother until at least 12 or 14 weeks, tbh.


----------



## rutabowa (May 16, 2021)

Well, it's done now.


----------



## Chz (May 16, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Kittens really shouldn't be separated from the mother until at least 12 or 14 weeks, tbh.


I had that argument when we got ours, but the owner just wanted them gone so if we didn't pick him up someone else would.


----------



## stavros (May 16, 2021)

I somehow slept in 'til almost 9 this morning, which is practically unheard of for me. I'm pleased to say I didn't get punched in the face to wake me up (it's happened before).


----------



## rutabowa (May 16, 2021)

Ohh this is a better photo,


----------



## pogofish (May 17, 2021)

He's getting bolder..!


----------



## Dystopiary (May 17, 2021)

pogofish said:


> He's getting bolder..!


Looks like you caught them plotting!


----------



## pogofish (May 17, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Looks like you caught them plotting!



Probably a square-go.  He's an aggressive cat and that particular Magpie will take-on anything!


----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2021)

waiting for their food


----------



## Aladdin (May 17, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> waiting for their food




I think I love Miko. 🥰🥰


----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I think I love Miko. 🥰🥰



yes, he is a very handsome boy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 17, 2021)

Showing you his harbles


----------



## seeformiles (May 18, 2021)

Vic luxuriating in a shaft of sunlight yesterday (I think his cushion needs a bit of a hoover..):


----------



## seeformiles (May 18, 2021)

It’s Vic & Lil’ Bob’s birthday today - 6 years old (whatever that is in cat years)


----------



## fucthest8 (May 18, 2021)

Where's Mitten?




Those of you with long memories might recall the same picture with our late, beloved Rollo. I love that she does the same thing


----------



## seeformiles (May 18, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Where's Mitten?
> 
> View attachment 268924View attachment 268925
> 
> ...



Show me a cat that doesn’t like hiding behind a sofa throw and I’ll show you the door 😺


----------



## editor (May 18, 2021)

So I bought a covered litter tray for the balcony to stop Ziggy digging up all the plant pots for a shit. Sigh.


----------



## seeformiles (May 18, 2021)

editor said:


> So I bought a covered litter tray for the balcony to stop Ziggy digging up all the plant pots for a shit. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 268981



He seems quite mellow about the new arrangements 🙂


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2021)

Do you have some of his shit from the plant pots that you could put in there?  It may help him to work out the proper use of the thing if it already has some in there


----------



## editor (May 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> Do you have some of his shit from the plant pots that you could put in there?  It may help him to work out the proper use of the thing if it already has some in there


He used it as a loo for a while but then decided he preferred it as his private greenhouse.


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2021)

Probably nice and warm in this chilly wet weather!

Never could convince any of my lot to use a covered litter tray.  One of them completely incapable of working out how to get out once he had gone in (he is not the sharpest knife in the drawer)


----------



## seeformiles (May 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> Probably nice and warm in this chilly wet weather!
> 
> Never could convince any of my lot to use a covered litter tray.  One of them completely incapable of working out how to get out once he had gone in (he is not the sharpest knife in the drawer)



Our two would only use a tray as a complete last resort if they couldn’t get outside. To them, poo/pee in a tray is a waste of good territorial political marking material 🙂


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2021)

Mother cat and kittens found in Amersham bird's nest in tree​


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> Mother cat and kittens found in Amersham bird's nest in tree​
> View attachment 269009



Please let it be called Cuckoo, please let it be called Cuckoo...


----------



## seeformiles (May 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> Mother cat and kittens found in Amersham bird's nest in tree​
> View attachment 269009



A responsible Tomcat - who’d have thunk it? 😼


----------



## Cloo (May 18, 2021)

I've had this lumpy cat shadow most of today


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I've had this lumpy cat shadow most of today View attachment 269042



Bold choice of carpet colour with a mostly black cat, Cloo


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> Bold choice of carpet colour with a mostly black cat, @Cloo



black and white cats have carefully evolved so they can shed dark hairs on light backgrounds and white hairs on dark backgrounds


----------



## donkyboy (May 19, 2021)

The girls awake after their nap


----------



## moose (May 19, 2021)

I love the bowed shelf


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 19, 2021)

moose said:


> I love the bowed shelf



it certainly needs reinforcement before miko and / or the fox move in...


----------



## Chz (May 19, 2021)

Well, we tried to let the bite heal on its own but this is the second time the tail has burst open and left a trail of blood on the floor. Off to the vets for Bernard!
We did call about it when he first got bit, but they were seriously busy and couldn't fit him in considering he was behaving fine and had full tail mobility.


----------



## donkyboy (May 19, 2021)

moose said:


> I love the bowed shelf



Yep. 7 years of the girls napping up there has bent it.


----------



## stavros (May 19, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Yep. 7 years of the girls napping up there has bent it.



After five years of cohabitation, and I'm well into weeks in terms of the cumulative time spent my lap has been occupied, might my thighs start to become misshapen?


----------



## Dystopiary (May 19, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> The girls awake after their nap


They look like they all get on well with each other from your photos. Do they?


----------



## donkyboy (May 19, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> They look like they all get on well with each other from your photos. Do they?



97% of the time, yes they got on. If there is a fight, its mostly between the youngest rogue and bella, as they both try to prove to the other that they are the dominate cat of the flat.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 20, 2021)

Katniss with her best friend


----------



## petee (May 20, 2021)

🥰



/not my cats


----------



## philosophical (May 21, 2021)

This is my neighbours scrounging cat called Bloom.
He comes around and in a lot and demands biscuits, attention, and a sleeping place.
Does keep mice away so it’s not all one way.


----------



## Cloo (May 21, 2021)

Cupboard love


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2021)

Hello thread!
Got a virtual interview/viewing tomorrow for suitability possibly adopting 2 cats!
Filled form online last night, had call earlier


----------



## waxoyl (May 21, 2021)

On his new table yesterday topping his tan, today he’s underneath sheltering from the rain.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Got a virtual interview/viewing tomorrow for suitability possibly adopting 2 cats!


----------



## Me76 (May 21, 2021)

Left mine like this as I went to the pub tonight.


----------



## stavros (May 21, 2021)

Me76 said:


> Left mine like this as I went to the pub tonight.  View attachment 269525



Had much changed by the time you got home?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 21, 2021)

Me76 said:


> Left mine like this as I went to the pub tonight.



do kitties from the southern hemisphere nap in the opposite direction?


----------



## Me76 (May 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> Had much changed by the time you got home?


They were in the corridor waiting for food, but it looked like they both came from the living room, so I reckon not much.


----------



## philosophical (May 22, 2021)

This is another picture of Bloom the scrounger on his favourite chair and blanket.
He is chilling after a bit of porridge.
The flowers behind are from Lidl.
Lidl and Aldi flowers can be a bargain and last for ages


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2021)

philosophical said:


> This is another picture of Bloom the scrounger on his favourite chair and blanket.
> He is chilling after a bit of porridge.
> The flowers behind are from Lidl.
> Lidl and Aldi flowers can be a bargain and last for ages


He looks very at home! I wouldn't be able to resist either. I never heard of a cat who ears porridge though!


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

philosophical said:


> This is another picture of Bloom the scrounger on his favourite chair and blanket.
> He is chilling after a bit of porridge.
> The flowers behind are from Lidl.
> Lidl and Aldi flowers can be a bargain and last for ages



I'm very wary of flowers, I don't know what those are but I personally do love lilies which are deadly toxic to cats.

Apparently spider plants are ok.  Roses are non-toxic too (but that doesn't mean my horrors won't destroy them).


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)




----------



## stavros (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 269634



A bit of Papa Lazarou there.


----------



## philosophical (May 22, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> He looks very at home! I wouldn't be able to resist either. I never heard of a cat who ears porridge though!



He seems to have a routine. Waiting at the back door, and often when Mrs P gets up he begs to come in and scrounge a bit of her porridge, and a sultanas or raisin if there's one going.
When he then goes out I think he then does several more houses down the road, like a scrounge patrol.
He probably feels at home in several places.


----------



## quiet guy (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 269634


Get a way with you. You've just stuck some googly eyes to the black stuck on felt 😁


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> Bold choice of carpet colour with a mostly black cat, Cloo



Our two are just starting to moult, it has been cold up here. The amount of hair in the hoover, you would think they'd be bald by now.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 22, 2021)

My daughter is away collecting a kitten just now.

Her old cat died suddenly, and the dog is absolutely lost without him.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 269634


Cutest alien I've ever seen!


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> My daughter is away collecting a kitten just now.
> 
> Her old cat died suddenly, and the dog is absolutely lost without him.


Liked for the new arrival.  Condolences to her and the dog on their loss though


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 22, 2021)

New baby has arrived.












He has big feets.

He is sitting in my grandson's lap purring away, he's ben properly socialised.

I left the typo in, my gs is Ben.


----------



## philosophical (May 23, 2021)

Bloom on the scrounge at the back door.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> New baby has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW!


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2021)

We very much enjoyed Eurovision together last night.


----------



## Me76 (May 23, 2021)

I seem to be finding a lot more whiskers around the house than I ever have before.  Over the last month or so, finding one every couple of days. 

They still have them on their faces, so I wonder whether they just aren't going out as much so I'm seeing the left over ones indoors more


----------



## bimble (May 23, 2021)

My boy was just not himself today all day, nothing very obvious but all wrong, not leaping, not excited by Dreamies, not making his usual sounds or hanging out in his fave spots, and thank fuck i did worry because turns out it was a blockage stopping him from being able to pee, which the emergency vet said if I'd left it till tomorrow that would probably have been the end of him, my trusty silly lovely companion, because kidneys.
He's supposed to stay in for 48 hrs all hooked up to tubes and stuff but procedure is already done and he didn't need general anaesthetic which is good.
Massive separation anxiety but thank fuck looks like he'll be fine.
Do watch your boycats, this is quite common apparently but really serious shit.


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2021)

Oh no! Hope he's much better tomorrow
Lucky indeed, phew


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2021)

(((( bimble and kitty ))))

get well soon, kitty


----------



## bimble (May 23, 2021)

On a normal day if i tried to force him into his carrybox and drive him down the A41 he'd be having absolutely none of it but he just let me do it and looked at me trustingly the whole way there from the front seat. Like when it comes down to it he knows, got to be done.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2021)

bimble said:


> My boy was just not himself today all day, nothing very obvious but all wrong, not leaping, not excited by Dreamies, not making his usual sounds or hanging out in his fave spots, and thank fuck i did worry because turns out it was a blockage stopping him from being able to pee, which the emergency vet said if I'd left it till tomorrow that would probably have been the end of him, my trusty silly lovely companion, because kidneys.
> He's supposed to stay in for 48 hrs all hooked up to tubes and stuff but procedure is already done and he didn't need general anaesthetic which is good.
> Massive separation anxiety but thank fuck looks like he'll be fine.
> Do watch your boycats, this is quite common apparently but really serious shit.



So glad you spotted it, that can get very nasty very quickly!  Wishing him a quick recovery, hope he'll be on the mend and back home where he belongs soon.


----------



## bimble (May 24, 2021)

I have a decision to make, the vet on the phone just now says he's doing ok but he's really stressed out and hissing at them, trying to remove his tubes (catheter and IV) and that if he carries on like that 'we can't do anything with him' and so it might be no point keeping him in and i could come and get him.
Which of course i want to do immediately cos i miss him like crazy the little idiot. But the internet explains that the first 48 hours after this happens (urinary obstruction) is the very high risk period for reoccurrence and he really does need the treatment, flushing his system, if he can be made to tolerate it.
I dont know what to do.   She said to call back lunchtime and then decide.


----------



## starfish (May 24, 2021)

We got a new kitten yesterday, our first in 22 years. This is Daisy.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 24, 2021)

starfish said:


> We got a new kitten yesterday, our first in 22 years. This is Daisy.


Is she a ragdoll kitten? She's really pretty!


----------



## starfish (May 24, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Is she a ragdoll kitten? She's really pretty


Yes.


----------



## donkyboy (May 24, 2021)

I do miss having a kitten in the flat. I still remember the kitten behaviours my girls got up to when they were babies.


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> I do miss having a kitten in the flat. I still remember the kitten behaviours my girls got up to when they were babies.



The 2 I have currently were really well socialised kittens and mostly just affectionate with a bit of pouncing on the bed-mice, but Radar was an absolute little shit, I cried a lot the first week we had him and had to wear sturdy hiking boots around the house for the first year.  I still loved him beyond all measure though.


----------



## bimble (May 24, 2021)

Just got him back home. The vet said that he'd ripped out the catheter, escaped his cage and terrorised everybody for quite a while this morning, took them ages to recapture him. 
He's proper traumatised but home now . Am a little bit proud, when they said they'd never had an escapee quite like that. 
Just hope that we both recover from the whole experience asap.


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2021)

bimble said:


> Just got him back home. The vet said that he'd ripped out the catheter, escaped his cage and terrorised everybody for quite a while this morning, took them ages to recapture him.
> He's proper traumatised but home now . Am a little bit proud, when they said they'd never had an escapee quite like that.
> Just hope that we both recover from the whole experience asap.



I am sure you will as you've had a right scare, just keep an eye on him for a while (at the same time as letting him have some quiet time to recover from the trauma, if he wants that rather than attention) to make sure he doesn't get blocked again, you know to take him back in as an emergency if need be.

I usually think if a cat gets fighty at the vets it is probably a good sign overall.


----------



## rutabowa (May 24, 2021)

All cats getting along fine a week in. The kitten is pretty energetic, the older cat puts up with most of it but drew the line at having his belly poked by a kitten nose.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 24, 2021)

starfish said:


> We got a new kitten yesterday, our first in 22 years. This is Daisy.



She is beautiful.


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2021)

I was quite proud that despite the extremely heavy and noisy hail earlier Missy managed to maintain her concentration on the spare room bed.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 24, 2021)

My cat pissed a number 4.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2021)

I think one of the best things in my life is when I sing Jakey's theme song (the Pink Panther cartoon theme) to him, he goes absolutely nuts, pushing his little head into my hands and purring furiously.  He knows it is his theme song and I am singing it just for him


----------



## bimble (May 25, 2021)

Since he came home from cat hospital my rufty tufty boy who scared all the nurses just wants to be stroked constantly, that's all he wants to do and this isn't normal, usually he'd come and allow a bit of affection and then stalk off to do his own things after a minute or so. Its extremely cute obvs but I hope its just part of coming down from the sedatives they had to give him and recovering from the whole nightmare experience?


----------



## fucthest8 (May 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> Since he came home from cat hospital my rufty tufty boy who scared all the nurses just wants to be stroked constantly, that's all he wants to do and this isn't normal, usually he'd come and allow a bit of affection and then stalk off to do his own things after a minute or so. Its extremely cute obvs but I hope its just part of coming down from the sedatives they had to give him and recovering from the whole nightmare experience?



Yeah, my big rufty tufty boy who still fights everything even though he's got barely any teeth and has a split in his ear from fighting so deep that when he rotates it to listen the two bits move independently ... just wanted to cuddle up next to me after his last surgery.

Is he weeing ok?

Wishing you both the best


----------



## izz (May 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> Since he came home from cat hospital my rufty tufty boy who scared all the nurses just wants to be stroked constantly, that's all he wants to do and this isn't normal, usually he'd come and allow a bit of affection and then stalk off to do his own things after a minute or so. Its extremely cute obvs but I hope its just part of coming down from the sedatives they had to give him and recovering from the whole nightmare experience?


That's likely I think, also he's been in a strange place and away from you. Doubtless he'll be his haughty self again soon. 😊


----------



## bimble (May 25, 2021)

thanks fucthest8 . I did call the vet at 5am to discuss lack of wee and they said not to worry yet. He did wee in the car on way home from the doctors and again as soon as he got in the house (in litter tray) but not since. But vet said dont worry if he seems ok in himself and isn't trying and failing. I am trying to very casually and relaxedly watch him like a hawk.


----------



## bimble (May 25, 2021)

He did his first leap since saturday just now, it was only a small one, floor to kitchen surface, but so glad to see!


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> Since he came home from cat hospital my rufty tufty boy who scared all the nurses just wants to be stroked constantly, that's all he wants to do and this isn't normal, usually he'd come and allow a bit of affection and then stalk off to do his own things after a minute or so. Its extremely cute obvs but I hope its just part of coming down from the sedatives they had to give him and recovering from the whole nightmare experience?



My Radar became deeply affectionate after his major surgery and hospital stay in 2018 (not the health issue that finished him off) - he was on a feeding tube for a bit and it seemed like he realised that I was trying to help him and became quite sweet and a bit clingy for the duration.

Sounds like you are keeping a good eye on your little love, it is going to be really hard not to worry yourself stupid for a while xx


----------



## seeformiles (May 25, 2021)

Lil’ Bob in the early evening sun


----------



## bimble (May 25, 2021)

Has anybody got a cat water fountain that the cat will actually use and which isn't very loud?


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> Has anybody got a cat water fountain that the cat will actually use and which isn't very loud?



This is not going to be a very helpful response, I had a Cat-It fountain for less than 24 hours before my Radar broke it.  It started becoming loud when the motor was getting fucked due to him dunking paper napkins in the water bowl part of the contraption and watching them disintegrate.  He was a very unique little being


----------



## bimble (May 25, 2021)

Just putting this here, i know that its not everyones cup of tea this sort of writing, but i loved it. 








						Let Us Praise and Honor Cats ❧ Current Affairs
					

<p>They are wondrous in many ways.</p>




					www.currentaffairs.org


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

Anyone with advice and experience of bringing 2 cats to a new house and settling them in please?!?
Hope to be getting them 

So far,
They've got stay in for 4-6 weeks
Let them explore if and when brought back
Separate litter trays
Separate food and water bowls
Different sleeping areas (hopefully sleep together as meant to be mates)

Thanks


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Anyone with advice and experience of bringing 2 cats to a new house and settling them in please?!?
> Hope to be getting them
> 
> So far,
> ...



Do you have any of their bedding (or any of your bedding, or for that matter just a tshirt that you have worn and not washed yet) that you can put in a particular area to help settle them?  Cats are very scent oriented, and anything with a familiar smell is likely to help a bit.


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> Do you have any of their bedding (or any of your bedding, or for that matter just a tshirt that you have worn and not washed yet) that you can put in a particular area to help settle them?  Cats are very scent oriented, and anything with a familiar smell is likely to help a bit.


Thanks
They're not "ours" yet, they will be new to us


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Thanks
> They're not "ours" yet, they will be new to us



Oh in that case can you give the person who is raising them a blanket that they can have in their sleeping area that you then bring back with them when they move in with you?


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oh in that case can you give the person who is raising them a blanket that they can have in their sleeping area that you then bring back with them when they move in with you?


Don't think that'll be possible


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Don't think that'll be possible



They are both kittens?  They should honestly be fine, older cats have more territorial attachements to their regular places with all their regular smells, but youngsters aren't so set in their ways- they'll be rubbing their little faces over everything you own for a while 

Even if they are both older cats, they will rely on each other a bit.  Just watch out for any aggression between them, there could be a period of territorial dominance adjustment between them if they both have completely new territory to claim.


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

No, older cats

thanks


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Anyone with advice and experience of bringing 2 cats to a new house and settling them in please?!?



in terms of letting them wander, do they answer to their names?   it is possible to get this to happen if treats are involved.

also, letting them out to explore before rather than after feeding time means they are more likely to come back

presume they are / will be microchipped in case they get lost?  although a collar may be an idea, as it means the neighbours are less likely to fall for it when they start going round the street telling the neighbours they are poor hungry strays



ddraig said:


> Don't think that'll be possible



how about coming to some arrangement with whoever's got them now that a blanket or two will come with them?


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2021)

Do not let them out before they are neutered/spayed whatever else is going on or whatever you may be advised.  Having a 6 month old kitten pregnant is not a joke, and a male cat can potentially be fertile from 16 weeks old.


----------



## bimble (May 25, 2021)

My cat he's doing wees . Partying hard here. 🏅🎺🎈🎉💃🥳


----------



## seeformiles (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Anyone with advice and experience of bringing 2 cats to a new house and settling them in please?!?
> Hope to be getting them
> 
> So far,
> ...



Vic and Lil’ Bob came as a pair (brothers) to us when they were about a year old so past the kitten stage. As well as what’s already been said by others I can add from our experience:

1) They were very nervous when they arrived and hid behind the sofa at first but they soon started to get curious and went around the house “marking” everything and establishing it as their home.

2) They’ll work out where they want to sleep and it’s almost certainly not going to be the cat bed you bought them! Our two slept together at first (safety in familiarity) but soon found their favourite spots and still sleep near each other most nights. If there’s a bit of friction, try stroking one before stroking the other with the same hands to transfer and mix their scents - good for “community cohesion” 😼😾

3) Keeping them in until they’ve got a sense of ownership/home is a good idea and best to operate an “airlock” system when entering or leaving the house with one closed inside door between them and the exterior door. Stick up a few notes at eye level to remind guests (& yourself) to do this and you shouldn’t have any premature escapes. When you do let them out for the first time, send them out hungry and go out with them so they can see you and it’ll remind them who feeds them!

4) We just gave them one litter tray between them and that worked OK. Once they had their freedom and could come and go as they pleased (microchip activated cat flap) they wouldn’t dream of crapping in the house again.

5) Separate food and water bowls are a good idea.

6) Buy some ping pong balls, string and catnip - most cats are helpless against their powers and play helps them bond with you.

Good luck with your new arrivals 🙂


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic and Lil’ Bob came as a pair (brothers) to us when they were about a year old so past the kitten stage. As well as what’s already been said by others I can add from our experience:
> 
> 1) They were very nervous when they arrived and hid behind the sofa at first but they soon started to get curious and went around the house “marking” everything and establishing it as their home.
> 
> ...


Many many thanks!
They are here  
And hiding
We were given a blanket to bring
Thought they were mates, but they are sisters!


----------



## seeformiles (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Many many thanks!
> They are here
> And hiding
> We were given a blanket to bring
> Thought they were mates, but they are sisters!



Photos at your earliest convenience 🙂


----------



## platinumsage (May 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> Has anybody got a cat water fountain that the cat will actually use and which isn't very loud?



No. We gave up on the fountain because she completely ignored it, and it just sat there whirring away and needing cleaning.

We found the best way to get her to take in more water is by adding it to her wet food. Not to much though or she spews it all up.


----------



## bimble (May 25, 2021)

Having random bits of your fur shaved off in a medical emergency does not make you look completely ridiculous at all, no siree, instead it gives you a distinguished and noble air, like an old sailor with tales to tell, and that's a fact.


----------



## seeformiles (May 25, 2021)

Some terrible news here but worth noting for those of us in the Leeds area with beloved moggies:









						Leeds warned 'sick cat killer' on the loose as two cats beheaded
					

The beheaded cats were found just five days apart - sparking concerns a 'cat killer' could be on the loose




					www.leeds-live.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Many many thanks!
> They are here
> And hiding
> We were given a blanket to bring
> Thought they were mates, but they are sisters!


Not a peep or a miaow out of either in 3 hrs, one behind sofa not moving and can't find the other one!


----------



## seeformiles (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Not a peep or a miaow out of either in 3 hrs, one behind sofa not moving and can't find the other one!



Their curiosity will win out. Leave them them to explore when you’ve gone to bed and tomorrow they’ll be a bit more settled. Leave all the litter stuff and food about and they’ll do the rest 🙂. It’ll take a few weeks but this is the start of it all.


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

Yeah, just bit worried can't even find the other one


----------



## seeformiles (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Yeah, just bit worried can't even find the other one



Hopefully no one’s opened an external door..


----------



## seeformiles (May 25, 2021)

They’re masters of squeezing into ridiculously small spaces


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Hopefully no one’s opened an external door..


Someone did!  
Not me


----------



## seeformiles (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Someone did!
> Not me



Has she come back in?


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Has she come back in?


Still can't find, hope stressing over nothing


----------



## seeformiles (May 25, 2021)

Fingers crossed...


----------



## bimble (May 25, 2021)

have you found her yet?


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

nope :/


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

Found, after pulling out loads and loads of stuff and furniture!!!
Can just see it's eyes, proper proper hiding 
OMG PHEW 

Thought failed already


----------



## bimble (May 25, 2021)

Invisibility it's one of their magic powers.


----------



## seeformiles (May 25, 2021)

Brilliant news - it just gets weirder 🤪


----------



## philosophical (May 25, 2021)

This cat is called Cleo. 
Here is my granddaughter with her.
Born in April last year.
She is our first and only grandchild and we have only seen her live three times.
However will be visiting on Saturday so excited to see her...and Cleo.
I hope we don't come across as too strange but others have had it much worse than us during the pandemic .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> Invisibility it's one of their magic powers.



as is time travel, which is how cats end up on the other side of locked doors...


----------



## seeformiles (May 25, 2021)

Lil’ Bob glowering from the best radiator warming position


----------



## Dystopiary (May 25, 2021)

philosophical said:


> This cat is called Cleo.
> Here is my granddaughter with her.
> Born in April last year.
> She is our first and only grandchild and we have only seen her live three times.
> ...


Of course you don't! It's natural to miss her (and the cat).


----------



## Dystopiary (May 25, 2021)

ddraig I've found Pet Remedy spray brilliant for stressed cats.  Maybe a bit late to respond, sorry, but well worth having in if you can. Smells valarian-y at first but the smell soon goes.


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> ddraig I've found Pet Remedy spray brilliant for stressed cats.  Maybe a bit late to respond, sorry, but well worth having in if you can. Smells valarian-y at first but the smell soon goes.


Ta
They've only been here a few hours so will let them be
Partner reckons it took over 2 days for Molly (previous cat) to appear from hiding


----------



## bimble (May 25, 2021)

Watching my friend recover is such a joy, bit by bit he's becoming more himself, doing the shapes and noises and movements that are him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2021)

: purr :


----------



## Dystopiary (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Ta
> They've only been here a few hours so will let them be
> Partner reckons it took over 2 days for Molly (previous cat) to appear from hiding


Aw yeah, they often just need a bit of time to feel confident and start to settle.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2021)

Leave the door open to the bedroom so they can come in while you are asleep - when we got Jakey he was a bit older, we brought him home and he went into hiding for several hours, but we woke up the next morning to find he was between us in bed with his purr motor running


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> Leave the door open to the bedroom so they can come in while you are asleep - when we got Jakey he was a bit older, we brought him home and he went into hiding for several hours, but we woke up the next morning to find he was between us in bed with his purr motor running


Woah! That's mad. Were thinking of "trying" to keep them downstairs for a bit...
One is 5 and the other is 6
They're still in the same hiding spots, about 7hrs so far


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Woah! That's mad. Were thinking of "trying" to keep them downstairs for a bit...
> One is 5 and the other is 6
> They're still in the same hiding spots, about 7hrs so far



They are very territorial animals and you have brought them into your territory and they will take a lot of their cues from you - if they see that you feel safe enough to sleep somewhere (meaning you feel it is totally safe) it will give them a good message and calm them- even if they don't get into bed you with, it sends a message that the place is really safe


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Woah! That's mad. Were thinking of "trying" to keep them downstairs for a bit...
> One is 5 and the other is 6
> They're still in the same hiding spots, about 7hrs so far



(A couple more thoughts, sorry)

When Jakey was in hiding the evening I brought him home I put a bowl of water and a bowl of food under the bed in case he needed them but didn't feel safe enough to emerge.  Replace bed with sofa or wherever you think they are, just make sure they have some food and water available where they can get to it, under furniture where they currently feel safe if need be.

Don't worry too much, it can take a while for cats to settle in.

Looking forward to photos of them on this thread when they have taken over your home!


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2021)

Keep em coming, very helpful thanks 

Sooo, left the door to upstairs open and at least one came upstairs in the night, either hung around or came up a few times as could hear it and it was setting off the light on the smoke detector in hallway. Think it either went under bead or rummaging in the bedroom at one point too.
There were a few half miaows, some food and water has gone (not a lot) and the the litter tray was used (yay) as well as a little pressie in the bath.
Got up with partner this morning but couldn't find either of them!

Just found one on the windowsill looking well scared, pic coming


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2021)

Here is Misty


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

Ziggy  curled up around my hand for about five minutes when he was sleeping, which I thought was very cute



And then...


----------



## May Kasahara (May 26, 2021)

I'm sorry,  it just can't be comfortable   even though it clearly is because she's been sleeping like that for two hours.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 26, 2021)

bimble glad your pal is on the mend. My old boy Malcolm had the blocked pee hole once, luckily he alerted us to it by making a massive fuss in the litter tray, like the drama queen attention hog he was


----------



## bimble (May 26, 2021)

We both continue to recover well here


----------



## strung out (May 26, 2021)

Milo brought in and released a live mouse at 3am last night. His lack of canines means he can't make a clean kill anymore, so we now have a mouse lurking somewhere (unless it ran back out of the open door while we weren't looking).

Milo has now been asleep all morning, oblivious to any kind of fuss he caused.


----------



## seeformiles (May 26, 2021)

Vic - kicking back (the lazy wee tick...)


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Here is Misty



Aww the poor love looks at best startled, at worst terrified, some cats really do not cope well with being uprooted... she'll adjust and be fine but it might take a little while.  Make sure they have access to hidey holes (a couple of cardboard boxes would serve the purpose!) and if possible access to somewhere high up - top of a bookcase or something - where they can observe comings and goings from on high.  Keep food and water bowls under or very near to under sofas or beds so that they can eat and drink while they acclimatise.  They'll feel safer if they aren't forced out of hiding to get food/water.  Hopefully it won't take too long 

They do eventually tend to come to the realisation that nothing terrible has happened to them so far so it probably isn't as scary as they first thought.


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2021)

Sonic is being very waily and clingy today (more so than usual), I am hoping it is just because it is a bit chilly and I am therefore designated warmest place to sit, rather than being a sign of something wrong.

He is due at the vet Saturday to see whether he has lost any more weight.  I worry about the wee lad.


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> Aww the poor love looks at best startled, at worst terrified, some cats really do not cope well with being uprooted... she'll adjust and be fine but it might take a little while.  Make sure they have access to hidey holes (a couple of cardboard boxes would serve the purpose!) and if possible access to somewhere high up - top of a bookcase or something - where they can observe comings and goings from on high.  Keep food and water bowls under or very near to under sofas or beds so that they can eat and drink while they acclimatise.  They'll feel safer if they aren't forced out of hiding to get food/water.  Hopefully it won't take too long
> 
> They do eventually tend to come to the realisation that nothing terrible has happened to them so far so it probably isn't as scary as they first thought.


Lost the other one now, given up looking


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Lost the other one now, given up looking



I don't think looking is a good idea, although cats are the perfect predator, their apex tip ends at the point where they prey on anything smaller than them - they are also potentially a prey species to larger predators, and might feel "hunted" if you go looking for them.  Just be careful with external doors for the time being - if they go out now they aren't going to recognise your place as home just yet!


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> I don't think looking is a good idea, although cats are the perfect predator, their apex tip ends at the point where they prey on anything smaller than them - they are also potentially a prey species to larger predators, and might feel "hunted" if you go looking for them.  Just be careful with external doors for the time being - if they go out now they aren't going to recognise your place as home just yet!


I gave up ages ago and haven't touched the other one when i've seen it


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2021)

I think it was just that I was the warmest sleeping spot in the room, I've given him my phone with youtube video of goldfish and he has livened right up 

Now trying to eat fish off my screen, I might have to get out some treats so he can get some reward from the thing 

EDIT: Phone now covered in saliva and snot (he has allergies which are particularly bad this time of year)


----------



## strung out (May 26, 2021)

The greenhouse is finally warm enough for Milo to hang out in


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2021)

strung out said:


> The greenhouse is finally warm enough for Milo to hang out in
> 
> View attachment 270386
> 
> View attachment 270387




Aww bless, how is his neck now?  (It was him who had the swelling?)


----------



## strung out (May 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> Aww bless, how is his neck now?  (It was him who had the swelling?)


He's fine now, we think it was just an infected insect bite because some antibiotics had him back to normal in a couple of days. He just has to put up with the shame of a shaved face now


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2021)

strung out said:


> He's fine now, we think it was just an infected insect bite because some antibiotics had him back to normal in a couple of days. He just has to put up with the shame of a shaved face now



Given that we don't look like we are going into summer any time soon, he probably feels a bit chilly on one side of his face poor love


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2021)

An almost empty bowl of food has been retrieved from under the bath! So that's where it is! Water has been put there now and a new litter tray so it doesn't have to venture downstairs
Hopefully one or both will show their fluffy faces tomorrow


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 26, 2021)

from teh tweeter


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> from teh tweeter
> 
> View attachment 270410



I do wonder how many people think that is "their" cat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> I do wonder how many people think that is "their" cat



cats invented the concept of 'time share'


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 27, 2021)

Lilith enjoying the warm weather.


----------



## fishfinger (May 27, 2021)

Lilith looks looooooong!


----------



## smmudge (May 27, 2021)

How to wfh


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 27, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Lilith looks looooooong!


Naomi Catbell!


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2021)

No sign (or sound) of either cat today! meh


----------



## donkyboy (May 27, 2021)

Unlike Chloe and Rogue (especially rogue who stands her ground and defends her territory)  Bella is scared of other cats and runs back into the flat when she spots one. This evening she picked up the courage to walk out. approach Miko and look at him for a minute, then walked back in again.


----------



## quiet guy (May 28, 2021)

Miko is a fine looking cat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 28, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Unlike Chloe and Rogue (especially rogue who stands her ground and defends her territory) Bella is scared of other cats and runs back into the flat when she spots one. This evening she picked up the courage to walk out. approach Miko and look at him for a minute, then walked back in again.



did you want to crop / edit that photo?  seems to have full address of place next door visible...


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2021)

ddraig said:


> No sign (or sound) of either cat today! meh


Still no sign! heard one scrabbling around in litter tray this morning, leaving a deposit and a mat next to tray is wet

How long do/can they hide for? obviously varies
Not been searching for them


----------



## seeformiles (May 28, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Still no sign! heard one scrabbling around in litter tray this morning, leaving a deposit and a mat next to tray is wet
> 
> How long do/can they hide for? obviously varies
> Not been searching for them



My mate adopted a cat that was due to be put down because her owner was going into a home and they didn’t allow pets. The first week and a half the new arrival spent behind the TV refusing to come out and scratching anyone who tried to make her. They left the litter tray and food nearby and gradually she emerged and is a very sweet natured girl these days. 🙂


----------



## izz (May 28, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> My mate adopted a cat that was due to be put down because her owner was going into a home and they didn’t allow pets. The first week and a half the new arrival spent behind the TV refusing to come out and scratching anyone who tried to make her. They left the litter tray and food nearby and gradually she emerged and is a very sweet natured girl these days. 🙂


Our two boys had a difficult start and we adopted them when they were three. I'm sad to say we didn't see them for the first three months but five short years later, one is approachable and enjoys snuggles and the other is a complete love limpet. 😊


----------



## seeformiles (May 28, 2021)

Basically - have patience and it will be richly rewarded 😺😸


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## stavros (May 28, 2021)

No caption necessary:


----------



## May Kasahara (May 28, 2021)




----------



## pogofish (May 28, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Still no sign! heard one scrabbling around in litter tray this morning, leaving a deposit and a mat next to tray is wet
> 
> How long do/can they hide for? obviously varies
> Not been searching for them



With my two, who were the first cats I’d actually adopted and had to introduce to a home - the others before them had all adopted me, so made themselves quite at home from at the moment they decided I was the right human.

This time tabby needed very little by way of adjustment and within a day or two of spending most of her time behind the sofa/under the bed, was up on any available knee, sitting between us or peering out the window.

However the black and white cat vanished under the bed and was nowhere to be seen for weeks. Any attempt to look for her resulted in an encounter with a furious pair of eyes and a whack from her very sharp claws from behind the little rampart of old clothes/material she had created to hide behind. So we left her alone, apart from the odd encounter in the dead of night when she slipped out for some food/water and to use the litter tray.

Then, late one night I was watching the TV and eating a bag of salt and vinegar crisps, when with a thump, she jumped on the chair arm beside me and demanded one before scooting back to the bedroom. The next night was the same, another crisp/treat and eventually she would stay a little longer - so yes, we bonded over crisps.

After a while of this, one night we were awakened by a thump on the bed and saw her perched at the end of the bed before she darted back under again.  A few minutes later, when we had just got back to sleep, she did it again, and again…

Next morning, bleary-eyed after some hours of this, I went through to the living room to find her and her sister sunning themselves in the window and she immediately accep a stroke - it was her flat now.

When she moved to her lifetime home, it was the same again when she started going out - she virtually vanished for the first couple of weeks, apart from the odd glimpse of her watching from under bushes/vegetation at the top of the garden but she would go to her food in the greenhouse- which became her “summer residence“ until she was well into old age.


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2021)

More Daisy.


----------



## oryx (May 29, 2021)

starfish said:


> More Daisy.


She looks adorable!


----------



## bimble (May 29, 2021)

May Kasahara with your Malcolm, the pee problem that just happened once - did you change anything in your care of him after the event? 
Of course I've been online reading feline medicine papers that I don't understand but it does look like, if its happened once, theres a slightly greater that 50% chance of recurrence so I am a bit hypervigilant and keep getting stressed when he hasn't peed for a few hours   .
He's being so nice to me the whole time still, like just sitting next to my head and purring.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 29, 2021)

bimble no, I don't think so, although it was a long time ago now so I can't really remember. He was always back and forth to the vet anyway (heart murmur, infected fight bites, renal failure etc   ) so it all rather blended into one. I don't think it ever recurred though.


----------



## waxoyl (May 29, 2021)

Stan spoiled for choice,


----------



## Epona (May 29, 2021)

Sonic had his vet appointment - sadly he has lost a bit more weight since he was last there (5 weeks ago or something like that?) so has to have tests.

The vet tried to take bloods but was unable to - he isn't fighty and doesn't bite or scratch, but he is strong and wriggles a lot, it's difficult to do anything medical to him - so I have to take him back in on Wednesday when they are fully staffed for them to have another go.

I'm really quite upset, I was hoping that I was just being overanxious and imagining that he was still losing weight but unfortunately he is getting underweight now.   He is 14, nearly 15 now so potentially it could be any number of issues.

Fortunately he does have insurance and my parents will probably help out with the portion we have to pay, but we are potentially looking at a lot of diagnostic tests again.

Vet was also concerned about his nasal issues (although can't at this stage be sure whether it is connected, she thought it was a possibilty), it was a different vet we hadn't seen before.  He had a rhinoscopy and CT scan and nasal/throat cultures a couple of years ago along with 3 types of different antibiotics then steroid nasal drops (at a total cost of around £1,500) but all the tests were inconclusive and it was therefore assumed to be "probably allergies".



He is currently being extremely clingy.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 29, 2021)

Red enjoying the late evening sunshine.


----------



## donkyboy (May 29, 2021)

Chloe chillin on the jump mat


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2021)

For the first time in several years we had an invader this morning. At least I think we did. I was just in the process of waking up when I heard an explosion of shrieking, followed very quickly by rapid running noises. I went to the spare room where Missy was on the windowsill, just above a flat roof, with her tail the size of the Himalayas, and another tabby scampering away along the fence.

I'm surprised it doesn't happen more in the summer, given how many cats are round here.


----------



## A380 (May 29, 2021)

Definitely plotting something.


----------



## Epona (May 29, 2021)

The good thing about Sonic is although he is wriggly he always gets good comments from the vets and nurses about how sweet he is - when we first got there he headbutted the vet to make sure they had made friends and apparently when she was trying to take blood he was attempting to climb up her and rest with his head on her chest.  This is why it will probably be easier with additional staff during the week, a 3 person team with one cuddling him, one holding his leg steady, and one on needle duty.

(The vet actually said to me when I went back in after they tried to take blood "he's a real sweetheart and behaved impeccably but you were right when you said he was a wriggler and unfortunately we couldn't manage it today")

The other good thing is I was allowed into the examination room for the consultation for the first time since early 2020 - had to use hand sanitiser and wear a mask of course as did the vet - I explained about my hearing issues and she spoke very clearly and carefully and also showed me things on her monitor from Sonic's medical records so it was ok.  I burbled on and on at the vet like some sort of idiot, it's been a long time since I have been in there for the face to face consultation, in fact that hasn't happened since Radar died*, I had a bit of a blub about him while I was in there too.  She reassured me that many cases of weight loss in cats of Sonic's age are manageable conditions and that it doesn't necessarily mean that he has a terrible aggressive cancer like Radar did that caused him to go downhill so quickly.

(EDIT: Also as we got home there were 3 boys probably around 10 years old from the estate playing football outside, they stopped kicking the ball about and wondered what we had in the carrier, I let them have a look at Sonic and stroke him through the bars as he is very friendly and I judged he wasn't too stressed, he was quite interested to say hello to them.  Very sweet cat.  The boys were lovely too, interested and respectful/gentle with a small animal.  They asked if we just adopted him and I said no we'd been to the vet for a checkup and one of them said very seriously and with a sad look on his face "yeah you don't want your cat to get corona, innit" which I thought was lovely and also a bit poignant.)

*Actually thinking back, this is incorrect, one of the others did have dental surgery right before lockdown in 2020, I think it was Jakey having all his teeth out.  We were allowed in for his first consultation and booking in for surgery in February/March, but his last follow up appointment took place on the first day of the first lockdown and we had to wait outside, the only reason we were allowed to have a vet appointment was because a post-surgical checkup is deemed to be essential care.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2021)

Oh the funny thing was a brief conversation after she had tried to take bloods:

Vet: He's really strong, isn't he?  If he doesn't want something done he isn't nasty about it but he just manages to wriggle away, you can't hold onto him
Me: Yeah it's like trying to hold onto a bag of snakes
Vet: I really like snakes, I love a good snake
Me: I do too, and other reptiles. I'd like to have reptiles.  I just like all animals really
Vet: Yeah me too.  ..._pause..._ Except pigs.


----------



## bimble (May 30, 2021)

Its one week on now since the Very Bad Day and it looks like he finds his life quite acceptable again.  
Its one of the things i love about cats, when life's good you can just feel their contentment sort of emanating out of them.


----------



## seeformiles (May 30, 2021)

This morning Lil’ Bob is an LGBTQ Long Cat:


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2021)

Actually saw the other cat today! the one that has been hiding under the bath. Food was put out and eaten then partner went to bathroom and cat appeared on landing, apparently did a little miaow and legged it. Partner blocked hole to under bath. I went in bathroom and it came running in actually brushing past me! Then went nuts as hole was blocked, was attacking it, managed to dislodge the tile and rammed its way in with legs sticking out  was quick and violent!
Wish I had a pic or video of it!


----------



## Dystopiary (May 30, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> This morning Lil’ Bob is an LGBTQ Long Cat:
> 
> View attachment 270961


He looks like he's flying! 😍


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> This morning Lil’ Bob is an LGBTQ Long Cat:





Dystopiary said:


> He looks like he's flying! 😍


----------



## donkyboy (May 30, 2021)

Miko selfie


----------



## quiet guy (May 30, 2021)

bimble said:


> Its one week on now since the Very Bad Day and it looks like he finds his life quite acceptable again.
> Its one of the things i love about cats, when life's good you can just feel their contentment sort of emanating out of them.
> View attachment 270940


Initially saw the one white leg sticking out and thought he was lying down on top of a very large fluffy white cat.


----------



## Aladdin (May 30, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Miko selfie


 
I really love Miko 🥰🥰


----------



## Me76 (May 30, 2021)

So Ozzie is getting balder on her back half.  Almost no fur on the back of her back legs now and she has four big stripes down her rump.  It makes her look rea,ly skinny and I'm struggling to work out if she is losing weight or its just the lack of fur.

She's absolutely fine in herself.  But from behind looks like an ill, old cat. 

Their normal jab time is June but it was delayed last year and I can't remember whether it was July or August.   It doesn't seem like its worth a special vets trip, but I am getting more concerned.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 30, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 270996


That's lovely. x


----------



## Callie (May 30, 2021)

Me76 said:


> So Ozzir is getting balder on her back half.  Almost no fur on the back of her back legs now and she has four big stripes down her rump.  It makes her look rea,ly skinny and I'm struggling to work out if she is losing weight or its just the lack of fur.
> 
> She's absolutely fine in herself.  But from behind looks like an ill, old cat.
> 
> Their normal jab time is June but it was delayed last year and I can't remember whether it was July or August.   It doesn't seem like its worth a special vets trip, but I am getting more concerned.


I'm sure you could give the vet a call to chat to see if they feel it's worth bringing her in?


----------



## Me76 (May 30, 2021)

Callie said:


> I'm sure you could give the vet a call to chat to see if they feel it's worth bringing her in?


I am thinking about it.  I get anxious at doing phone calls (ridiculous considering I worked in call centres for the first 10 years of my working career) but I have a couple of days leave booked the week after next so should be able to work up the energy to do it.


----------



## donkyboy (May 30, 2021)

Another of Miko just taken while he was in the garden waiting for me to feed him


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2021)

Red on her meeces post.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Red on her meeces post.
> View attachment 271043


She's beautiful! That could be a picture postcard.


----------



## izz (May 31, 2021)

Me76 said:


> I am thinking about it.  I get anxious at doing phone calls (ridiculous considering I worked in call centres for the first 10 years of my working career) but I have a couple of days leave booked the week after next so should be able to work up the energy to do it.


Does the practice have an email address ? Possibly sending a photo may be useful ?


----------



## bimble (May 31, 2021)

bimble said:


> i am going to go meet this thing in about 8 weeks and am extremely excited about it. My friend's been hoping for a ginger tom for a couple of years and this is the one, friend of hers' cat just made it.
> When they are this small they're basically just weird looking mice aren't they, not even cute yet.
> I want this one to make friends with my cat, think it might work if he's small enough still when they meet?
> View attachment 268057


UPDATE!
Look at him now already! Just two weeks from weird mouse-thing to this : )


----------



## donkyboy (May 31, 2021)

Unlike Rogue who chases him away, Chloe doesn't have any issues with Miko coming into the communal garden.


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2021)

It's good patio-rolling weather, but too hot for laps at the moment.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2021)

'Catsy': Artist wins over Wokingham with kitty creations
					

A mysterious street artist is stencilling cats all around Wokingham.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## bimble (Jun 1, 2021)

This is really bad, I just had to cancel vet appointment because absolutely could not get him into the carrier. It’s a bit broken which doesn’t help but I’d need 8 hands, the way he was fighting me.
When he was ill, last week, he just let me put him in no problem. This is just a follow up check up and he feels fine and he’s not having it. Will have to try again for 5pm 😬☹️


----------



## philosophical (Jun 1, 2021)

Scrounging cat Bloom hope there will be a dreamie or treat on the stool.


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2021)

bimble said:


> This is really bad, I just had to cancel vet appointment because absolutely could not get him into the carrier. It’s a bit broken which doesn’t help but I’d need 8 hands, the way he was fighting me.
> When he was ill, last week, he just let me put him in no problem. This is just a follow up check up and he feels fine and he’s not having it. Will have to try again for 5pm 😬☹️



Hope you manage to get him in!

My Jakey is like that, he seems to develop additional legs when I am trying to get him in there, always seems like there are lots of legs all over the place.


----------



## bimble (Jun 1, 2021)

Yep success. I think it was me as well as him earlier, not being calm


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> It's good patio-rolling weather, but too hot for laps at the moment.



Not long after writing that she snuggled up on my lap for the entirety of Inside No.9 and HIGNFY.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 1, 2021)

Vic hiding in his den


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## donkyboy (Jun 1, 2021)

The girls outside. Bella, being a timid girl, never goes past the fence. but two days ago, she started venturing out further, joining chloe and rogue.


----------



## AmeliaE (Jun 1, 2021)

Six weeks, three days old.  I got them yesterday.   The teeny one already seeks me out.  The bigger one is playing hard to get.    The teeny one has a problem with his front legs but we have an orthopedic specialist appointment and we'll figure everything out.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2021)

bimble said:


> This is really bad, I just had to cancel vet appointment because absolutely could not get him into the carrier. It’s a bit broken which doesn’t help but I’d need 8 hands, the way he was fighting me.





Epona said:


> My Jakey is like that, he seems to develop additional legs when I am trying to get him in there, always seems like there are lots of legs all over the place.



meh

amateurs

getting two kitties in to one cat box is more challenging

i don't think i've still got the scar


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> meh
> 
> amateurs
> 
> ...



My cats are really sweet and don't deliberately bite and scratch, but when I am trying to get Jakey in the carrier and he is scrabbling frantically with all his 20+ additional magical "don't put me in there" legs, it is a definite time for a thick long sleeved sweatshirt - cat wrangling gear.  Once got a line of 4 nasty gouges on my arm from one of his scrabbling back legs and learned my lesson about suitable protective clothing for getting him in the carrier.

Got him in my dad's car (Jakey was going for dental surgery and my dad offered a lift to provide a calmer journey than taking him on the bus) and the only thing available to clean the wound was some alcohol based hand-sanitiser (this was pre-corona but my parents used to go hunt sabbing and always have hand sanitiser, a first aid kit, and a bucket for emergencies in the car) - owowowowowow fucking ow.  To my credit I didn't cry when I applied it.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 1, 2021)

Haven't seen Miko for 2 days now.  He is in the garden every day.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 1, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Haven't seen Miko for 2 days now.  He is in the garden every day.


Don't worry too much Donkyboy, he's probably just inside sheltering from the heatwave!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2021)

Both cats still hiding, they are eating, one more than the other
Saw one looking up through the darkness of under the bath earlier
If that one comes out long enough would it be out of order to block the hole with a towel/blanket/pillow? And same for the one under the kitchen units 
They can hide in a couple of other places


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 1, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Don't worry too much Donkyboy, he's probably just inside sheltering from the heatwave!



Guess who just turned up   was outside with Chloe and the man in question jumps into the garden


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Both cats still hiding, they are eating, one more than the other
> Saw one looking up through the darkness of under the bath earlier
> If that one comes out long enough would it be out of order to block the hole with a towel/blanket/pillow? And same for the one under the kitchen units
> They can hide in a couple of other places



I do understand that you don't want cats under the bath - it's going to be grubby and not particularly pleasant under there.  BUT I am also concerned that blocking it off entirely could make her more anxious if her hidey hole is taken away from her - judging by her reaction when you tried to block it off previously.

Is there any particular safety reason why she cannot hide out under the bath if she wants to?  I do get that there are concerns, but it seems pretty harmless to me tbh.  As long as she cannot get stuck under pipes or there is mouse poison or traps behind the bath panel or something (I know it is a prime hiding spot for mice, do not even get me started on my current infestation - old lazy cats = mice having a party)


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks, all fair enough and probably leave her as been eating and using litter tray
Kind of idly wondering


----------



## pogofish (Jun 2, 2021)

I think leaving them where they feel secure might be better for now.

When they build-up confidence to come out and explore, they will soon find nicer/better places.

Another time, when I was between cats, I looked after a young Tom who belonged to a friend who had to go away for a couple of months and he worked his way under the bath (which was some feat - he was a bit plump!) and hid there for the first couple of weeks - until one night he toddled through mid evening and curled up in front of the fire beside me quite happily.

After that, he was fine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2021)

I’m cat sitting this week for a few days. The last them I did this, the cat hid the entire time and just glared at me balefully from under the sofa the entire time.
They’re two teenage cats this time but I’ve only met them once before. Any advice on how to make friends with them?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2021)

A reminder of the last time:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m cat sitting this week for a few days. The last them I did this, the cat hid the entire time and just glared at me balefully from under the sofa the entire time.
> They’re two teenage cats this time but I’ve only met them once before. Any advice on how to make friends with them?


Teenage as in their actual chronological teens, or older kittens who are the developmental equivalent of a human teen? (Apologies for pedantry, I'm just curious!)

I find sitting there and pretending you're not interested makes cats pay more attention to you for some reason.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Teenage as in their actual chronological teens, or older kittens who are the developmental equivalent of a human teen? (Apologies for pedantry, I'm just curious!)
> 
> I find sitting there and pretending you're not interested makes cats pay more attention to you for some reason.


Young cats - not fully grown but not kittens either


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Young cats - not fully grown but not kittens either


They're more shy at that age. Our Lilith's about 10 months and still very skittish. They'll be more interested in running around and burning up energy. I'd say let them come to you, eventually I think they'll be curious about this guy who's temporarily taken the place of their usual feeder and come check you out!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2021)

Thanks all, I am going to leave them. Don't know what's under the bath tbh, never seen under there, there was a hole cut out to get to the plumbing that's never been covered up. That one (Kizzy) was at least looking up at me through the gap yesterday as if to say "got your number hooman" as i'd put food out outside the bath and was waiting for an appearance 
The one downstairs (Misty) is under the units beyond the oven and again don't know what's down there, she eats less and we were told its sister eats its food so keeping an eye on that.
At least one of them has been moving around at night as it sets the light off, wondering whether it's the greedy bath one going downstairs to steal its sisters food! Have tried pushing food under the units but might close the door to upstairs tonight or if I go out so one downstairs has more time and space to eat and explore


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Back again this morning. gave him some boiled chicken and pack of cat jelly. He filled his belly. Gave himself a stretch and then walked off


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Back again this morning. gave him some boiled chicken and pack of cat jelly. He filled his belly. Gave himself a stretch and then walked off


Handsome boy!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2021)

Makes great pics doesn't he!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 2, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Makes great pics doesn't he!



he is very photogenic


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 2, 2021)

He's beautiful.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 2, 2021)

Charlie trying to tell me she wants something.

Red joins in looking thoughtful.

Get off my bench Charlie.


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2021)

If I ever win the Lottery, or indeed ever play it, I'm going to fund a study into why tummy-tickling is such a divisive subject. I get mauled by my own little bundle of fluff, even though she leads me on; on the other hand earlier on today, whilst getting the bins in from outside, one of next door's was only too happy to roll over and let me tickle her big fat gut.

It's basically feline Marmite, but with more violence.


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2021)

stavros said:


> If I ever win the Lottery, or indeed ever play it, I'm going to fund a study into why tummy-tickling is such a divisive subject. I get mauled by my own little bundle of fluff, even though she leads me on; on the other hand earlier on today, whilst getting the bins in from outside, one of next door's was only too happy to roll over and let me tickle her big fat gut.
> 
> It's basically feline Marmite, but with more violence.



Jakey rolls over and actively solicits tummy rubs, he absolutely loves them.  I say Rolley-Boy to him and he purrs and over he goes onto his back.  Sonic is neither here nor there, he doesn't roll onto his back but doesn't mind if I rub his tummy when I am cuddling him.  Radar didn't mind but did seem to actively enjoy randomly savaging people for other reasons (bless his little heart!)  Had a neighbour many years ago with a very sweet and friendly grey and white cat called Rizla who used to greet me when I got home from work by running up and rolling over for tummy rubs.  Some cats you are going to need skin grafts if you try it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 271568



looks less unimpressed than the previous cat-sitee...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Any advice on how to make friends with them?





LeytonCatLady said:


> I find sitting there and pretending you're not interested makes cats pay more attention to you for some reason.



yes.  possibly stating the obvious to many on this thread, but that's pretty much true

from what i've read / observed in an amateur capacity -

cats and dogs speak a completely different body language.  

looking straight at a cat, making a fuss, trying too hard to attract their attention are all very off-putting to cats.

this is why cats often ignore the person who is trying to make friends with cat, and go and sit on the lap of the person who doesn't like / is allergic to cats who is hoping that cat won't notice them.  (it's not that cats are deliberately trying to annoy that person)

some cats are more nervous of men than women - nobody's quite sure why - may simply be men being larger / having heavier footsteps, may be past encounters with a dickhead, traditionally vets were more likely to be men (and may set off bad memories) although not sure that's the case any more.

a cat is more likely to approach someone who's sitting down.  for a particularly nervous cat, sitting / lying on the floor near them (but not so close you're a threat) means they are more likely to approach (there's no guarantees)

sitting on the floor reading a newspaper offers them a chance to come and sit on the newspaper...


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes.  possibly stating the obvious to many on this thread, but that's pretty much true
> 
> from what i've read / observed in an amateur capacity -
> 
> ...



Jakey had a lovely early upbringing in the same home as Sonic and is unaccountably very nervous of men who are standing up.  Sitting is fine, he'll go over and sit on anyone's lap.  But he has hissed at OH (who he sees every day!) and my dad and our male friends when they are standing up.  I do wonder if he accidentally had a paw or tail stepped on at some time.  As soon as they sit down he wants cuddles.  Standing up will hiss and growl and run away.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2021)

Epona said:


> Jakey had a lovely early upbringing in the same home as Sonic



yes - it's not always obvious.

the two mogs i used to live with were (to the best of my knowledge) from the same litter, but very different in character.  one would be at the 'o hai, i can has tummy rubs plz, purr purr purr' stage within moments of meeting a stranger, the other tended to view the world as an elaborate black and white cat trap and most humans as complicit in that (although he was the one who tended to bugger off somewhere for long weekends away fairly often)

having said that, humans from the same family - if not from the same litter - can be considerably different in personality.


----------



## Epona (Jun 3, 2021)

So Sonic went back to the vet so they could take blood (postponed from Saturday as they didn't have sufficient staff to deal with a strong wriggly one!) - all went smoothly, they got the samples they needed and he wasn't too stressed, one of the nurses simply cuddled him with her hand gently over his face, he's a very sweet cat and tends to appreciate cuddles even from strangers and he knows the nurse a little bit so it was all good.

Results should be available Friday, vet will phone me when they get them from the hospital.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2021)

I think we’re friends already


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 3, 2021)

Alright for some


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 3, 2021)

Epona said:


> So Sonic went back to the vet so they could take blood (postponed from Saturday as they didn't have sufficient staff to deal with a strong wriggly one!) - all went smoothly, they got the samples they needed and he wasn't too stressed, one of the nurses simply cuddled him with her hand gently over his face, he's a very sweet cat and tends to appreciate cuddles even from strangers and he knows the nurse a little bit so it was all good.
> 
> Results should be available Friday, vet will phone me when they get them from the hospital.



Liked in support, hope it's all good news

Spent another £100 quid on the Ginger one yesterday, ongoing gum issues poor sod. Worth it for how much happier is already though


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I think we’re friends already View attachment 271574



"That's not a beard; THIS is a beard!"


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 3, 2021)

Lil’ Bob spots an Amazon delivery next door


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 3, 2021)

Chloe gets up and close to Miko. Like the look he gives at the end.

​


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob spots an Amazon delivery next door



"they are getting a BOX.  want."



donkyboy said:


> Chloe gets up and close to Miko. Like the look he gives at the end.



awww

have you established if he has a home or what?


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 3, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "they are getting a BOX.  want."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He belongs to a family a few doors from me. Thought he was a feral cat when I first spotted him August 2020 going through one of those metal bins. Then by chance was speaking to a woman walking her dog who told me he belongs to her. Here is our first encounter. He ran as I approached.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 3, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> He belongs to a family a few doors from me. Thought he was a feral cat when I first spotted him August 2020 going through one of those metal bins. Then by chance was speaking to a woman walking her dog who told me he belongs to her. Here is our first encounter. He ran as I approached.



The way to a cat's heart is always through their stomach!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> He belongs to a family a few doors from me.



or vice versa


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> or vice versa



Aye, you think he's got several homes but it's probably more that he sees himself as a multi-human catteryhold.  Probably other cats in the neighbourhood speak in hushed tones about the local "crazy-human-cat"


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2021)

I am beyond frustrated about the call I just had from the vet to discuss the results of Sonic's blood tests which came back more or less normal.

This vet hasn't actually seen Sonic, was just the one on duty today (regular vet is away or something so other vets from the vet group are filling in) and thought the issue being investigated was his congestion, said she wanted to refer him for a CT scan, rhinoscopy, and nose and throat cultures.

He's had nasal congestion for must be going on 3 years now and ALL THESE TESTS HAVE ALREADY BEEN DONE - inconclusive, congestion was deemed therefore to be allergy related as everything else was ruled out and allergy tests on cats aren't very accurate, so we stopped prodding and poking him.  It hasn't got any worse, it hasn't got any better, it's a bit messy but it doesn't seem to be causing him any distress, and I don't want the same lot of tests repeated!

I didn't take him to the vet about the congestion, which is a long standing condition and should be in his fucking notes, but she admitted she hadn't read his notes.  I told her we brought him in NOT about that, but about weight loss over the last 2 or 3 months despite him eating normally, which is somewhat more fucking urgent and potentially life threatening than a bit of snot.

She seemed surprised by this and had another look at the test results - nothing in there to indicate a cause for weight loss, next step would be an ultrasound, would I like a referral for that instead of the CT scan/rhinoscopy etc.

YES FUCKING PLEASE!  (Please note I did not say this to the vet, I was cross but polite during the conversation).

So I just had a call from the hospital saying he'd been referred for an abdominal ultrasound and we booked him in for Monday morning so they are treating it as urgent - bingo looks like we are on the right track.  I do have to pick up a prescription from our local vet for "something for the congestion" but I won't start that until after Monday now.  If they give him something that reduces the snot then I'm certainly willing to try it.

Now I am anxious that I am going to go in Monday and they won't know why he's booked in for an ultrasound when he clearly has a congestion issue


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2021)

I was afraid to ask how much the ultrasound was going to cost


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 4, 2021)

Epona said:


> I was afraid to ask how much the ultrasound was going to cost



Pet insurance should cover that, right?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 4, 2021)

Epona said:


> I am beyond frustrated about the call I just had from the vet to discuss the results of Sonic's blood tests which came back more or less normal.
> 
> This vet hasn't actually seen Sonic, was just the one on duty today (regular vet is away or something so other vets from the vet group are filling in) and thought the issue being investigated was his congestion, said she wanted to refer him for a CT scan, rhinoscopy, and nose and throat cultures.
> 
> ...



Okay, so let's focus on the positive: in for an ultrasound. You can deal with any confusion on the day. Yes you can.

Here's hoping insurance covers it.


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Pet insurance should cover that, right?



Yes, most of it.  Because of his age, the excess is the first £120 + 20% of the remaining overall cost - so as long as my claim goes through ok, they will pay most of it.

(Also I doubt if it is going to be anything like as expensive as an MRI scan.  I think an ultrasound will mean that between all our cats we will have used every machine in the imaging department at the hospital at this point)


----------



## waxoyl (Jun 4, 2021)

chair robbery, only nipped in house for a beer. His chair he’s rules.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> chair robbery, only nipped in house for a beer. His chair he’s rules.View attachment 271872


Did you not warm it up enough first? He looks most displeased


----------



## Cloo (Jun 4, 2021)

Back home after being away since Monday - Vastra very glad to see us and cuddly and purry!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 4, 2021)

Settled in


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 4, 2021)

Got back from the shops having thought I'd shut all the windows! 
The headbanger jumped off there the other month without even trying to shimmy a bit down the wall


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 4, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> The headbanger jumped off there the other month without even trying to shimmy a bit down the wall





you can get 'child proof' (but also kitty proof) window locks so you can lock windows an inch or two open.

i invested in them fairly soon after acquiring mogs, after an occasion when i got up, opened the bedroom window, then after going to the bog, went downstairs and opened the curtains, thought 'there's a confused looking cat in the front garden who looks like one of mine... oh shit'


----------



## oryx (Jun 4, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Got back from the shops having thought I'd shut all the windows!View attachment 271892
> The headbanger jumped off there the other month without even trying to shimmy a bit down the wall


Totally non-cat-related, but I don't half like your round window.

(Your cat is lovely too, of course!).


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Okay, so let's focus on the positive: in for an ultrasound. You can deal with any confusion on the day. Yes you can.
> 
> Here's hoping insurance covers it.



Thank you. 

I feel as though I am making a hell of a lot of important and costly decisions based on telephone calls, and I have terrible trouble with telephone calls due to an APD (auditory processing disorder).  I did see one vet on Saturday actually In Person!!! who actually went through all his history with me, looked at his notes, and I felt understood the issue.

Then another vet took blood on Wednesday and submitted it to the lab for whatever tests.  Then a different vet again phoned me to discuss the results of his blood tests and she thought he'd been brought in because of the congestion issue which had been noted when blood was taken on Wednesday, but nobody at the time asked me about it.  So today I was trying to deal with quite a complicated and technical telephone conversation when I can't really understand _normal_ phone conversations due to the APD and I'm flustered anyway.  I realised afterwards she didn't mention thyroxine levels and I didn't think to ask, what if his thyroxine levels weren't tested because vet #2 submitted the forms asking for tests that might be more relevant to the congestion issue, which is not why I took him to the vet?

I'm going into the local vet to pick up some special litter for getting urine samples, because the vet today said they wanted a urine sample, then the hospital phoned to book him in for ultrasound on Monday as they had a cancellation, so I took the appointment because otherwise they might not be able to see him for weeks because they are backlogged with elective procedures that had been postponed due to lockdown, and I am not going to be able to get the urine test done before the ultrasound.

But when I go to pick up the urine collection litter tomorrow, I am going to ask about thyroxine levels - if the nurse/receptionist can just give me the number from the test results I can google normal range when I get home.  If they tell me that test wasn't done (and it should be priority in a nearly 15yo cat that is eating well and losing weight, but might not have been requested in an investigation of nasal congestion) then I am going to firmly complain and request that is done free of charge as it should have already been included.  I'll ask about diabetes too, whether that was tested for, as it wasn't mentioned and I didn't think to ask.

I understand that they are really busy right now and that it is very challenging for them, but these procedures and tests are stressful and very expensive, in the meantime my boy is losing weight so the last thing I want to do is postpone any tests, I mean he is really thin now, so it is urgent - but I feel that there is a lack of continuity of care at the moment.


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

BTW just in case anyone was thinking of wishing good luck and hoping that they find something, I hope that they don't.  That would typically be bad news.  We're hoping to rule out abdominal mass/tumour.


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

This is my little Sonic as he looks right now, his sweet little face in the first one and then how skinny he looks in the 2nd picture - we cannot be fucking around with this.  If something can be done to help him it needs to be done quickly, not a load of appointments for different things seeing different vets and miscommunication.

I love this cat and would do anything for him but you can see from the 2nd pic how he needs veterinary help for his weight loss NOW, not whenever at some point or let's check out his allergies first and see how they are going.   I've been doing my fucking best to try to get care for him.  I am finding it difficult to cope right now. Or if he has something like cancer and nothing can be done, I need to know that, it won't be any less devastating, but I'd need to know at which point to just let him live while he was still able to without further poking and prodding.

BTW he has always been slender, but it is clear there is a problem


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 5, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Got back from the shops having thought I'd shut all the windows!View attachment 271892
> The headbanger jumped off there the other month without even trying to shimmy a bit down the wall




Red's face is like..
"Oops...mum caught me red handed "
🤣


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> This is my little Sonic as he looks right now, his sweet little face in the first one and then how skinny he looks in the 2nd picture - we cannot be fucking around with this.  If something can be done to help him it needs to be done quickly, not a load of appointments for different things seeing different vets and miscommunication.
> 
> I love this cat and would do anything for him but you can see from the 2nd pic how he needs veterinary help for his weight loss NOW, not whenever at some point or let's check out his allergies first and see how they are going.   I've been doing my fucking best to try to get care for him.  I am finding it difficult to cope right now. Or if he has something like cancer and nothing can be done, I need to know that, it won't be any less devastating, but I'd need to know at which point to just let him live while he was still able to without further poking and prodding.
> 
> BTW he has always been slender, but it is clear there is a problem


Send those pics to your vet hospital, if you haven't already. Their inaction is unforgivable.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> This is my little Sonic as he looks right now, his sweet little face in the first one and then how skinny he looks in the 2nd picture - we cannot be fucking around with this.  If something can be done to help him it needs to be done quickly, not a load of appointments for different things seeing different vets and miscommunication.
> 
> I love this cat and would do anything for him but you can see from the 2nd pic how he needs veterinary help for his weight loss NOW, not whenever at some point or let's check out his allergies first and see how they are going.   I've been doing my fucking best to try to get care for him.  I am finding it difficult to cope right now. Or if he has something like cancer and nothing can be done, I need to know that, it won't be any less devastating, but I'd need to know at which point to just let him live while he was still able to without further poking and prodding.
> 
> BTW he has always been slender, but it is clear there is a problem



Hope Sonic recovers. 

One thing I hate is seeing locum vets. I prefer seeing the head vet. A few years ago when chloe developed cystitis I took her to the vet in streatham. Took her 4 times and each occasion was seen by a different vet who gave different advice or suggestion.  in the end logged a complaint. the person who was in charge of the site then told be next time insist on seeing the same vet and also put credit on my account for next visit. Haven't been back there since. Now if there is a big problem, I plan to book the girls into the RVC centre in Camden while for minor issues, take them to the local goddards vet.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 5, 2021)

Bloody Casper's got another tick in a difficult to get to location yet perfectly sited to be "removed" by usual cat scratching

The penny's finally dropped though that the vet will have a spot on anti tick medication


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 5, 2021)

What a worry for you Epona and a long wait until Monday.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 5, 2021)

(((( sonic and Epona ))))


----------



## Reno (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm a gadget-hound and as my vacuum cleaner is ancient, I decided to get one of these Roomba style robots (the budget version). Alfie is terrified of the old vacuum and as the robot is quieter I also thought he'd prefer that, I was already looking forward to buying him a shark costume. Boy was I wrong, he nearly had a coronary the first time I used it and then didn't come into the living room for three days, where it's charging. But we are making progress, by now he's as intrigued as he's scared and he even sleeps next to it, while still keeping a close eye on the black, round animal that now lives in the corner. How many weeks till he's riding it ?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2021)

(((Sonic))) Hope nothing is found.

No pics here! still only fleeting glimpses of either cat
Had call from place we adopted them from yesterday and they're not surprised they're hiding still, suggested sitting in bathroom and talking to Kizzy in soft voice and trying treats, they also suggested prompting them and stroking them, if only there was a chance. They will ring again in 2 weeks

Did go and sit in bathroom yesterday afternoon when put more food out and Kizzy stuck her head almost all the way out looking at me, it was a bit scrunched up and a ear flapped back (wish I had a pic!) but stayed like that for about a minute whilst I was a couple of foot away, was hoping she might come out but not yet.
Misty did run past me the other night to use the litter tray then stopped on the way back to have a look at me, nervously.
They are both still eating and using litter trays.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 5, 2021)

Bloom my neighbours scrounging cat knows that there is little effort required beyond cute wriggling around exposing a furry tummy to get a treat.
However he always has an opportunistic eye open for when.
Has a loud purr.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I feel as though I am making a hell of a lot of important and costly decisions based on telephone calls, and I have terrible trouble with telephone calls due to an APD (auditory processing disorder).  I did see one vet on Saturday actually In Person!!! who actually went through all his history with me, looked at his notes, and I felt understood the issue.
> 
> ...



Yeah, not being able to go in with the cat and talk to the vet adds a whole layer of complexity, as does seeing/talking to different vets, and that's before you add APD and phonecalls into the mix.

I hope you are comfortable enough with telling people that you've got APD and getting them to work with you; totally understand if not mind.

As ever though, you are doing a stand up job of getting the best care for your cat. Grit your teeth and keep on at them - and tell them that you are concerned about the lack of continuity, etc.

Anyway, you know all this, not sure I'm helping,  just want to be supportive.


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the good wishes - he'll be alright til Monday - he's always been long and very slender (typical OSH build) and the weight loss hasn't been sudden, it has been over about 3 months, first noticed about 2 months ago that he had lost some weight (vet  said at that point monitor for 2 months, I had him seen a bit sooner than that due to noticing a bit more weight loss) - but it is atm very gradual, he's not on his last legs just yet and he's got plenty of energy for his age and he loves his grub and a good cuddle (he is on my lap with his head pressed to my chest now).

I was a bit floored when the blood tests came back normal, I was expecting hyperthyroid or early renal issues which are manageable conditions if caught early - and the vet(s) have stressed to me not to worry too much because whatever it is, I didn't delay getting it investigated.

He always has been skinny, it's only just started to dip into being/looking unhealthily so.

(I didn't go to the vet today in the end to pick up the urine sample litter, I had a bit of a think and rationalised that I am going to wait until after Monday to get a urine sample and it may be a moot point after the ultrasound anyway - when I go to the hospital on Monday morning they can look up his records and print off his blood test results for me to bring home and have a thorough look at - OH used to be a nurse/phlebotomist and I can find out the normal ranges for cats without issue - and I can pick up the special litter after that if it is still needed).


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

I must also remember to tell them that if they have to sedate him for the ultrasound please take that opportunity to examine his mouth and teeth, just in case there is an issue there - he is a right bugger about letting anyone have a look and dental/oral issue that may be meaning he is eating less should also be investigated if there is an opportunity.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 5, 2021)

Tick drop applied and then tick successfully removed

They really are truly repulsive creatures


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2021)

Note to self: get a bigger cushion.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 5, 2021)

Reno said:


> I'm a gadget-hound and as my vacuum cleaner is ancient, I decided to get one of these Roomba style robots (the budget version). Alfie is terrified of the old vacuum and as the robot is quieter I also thought he'd prefer that, I was already looking forward to buying him a shark costume. Boy was I wrong, he nearly had a coronary the first time I used it and then didn't come into the living room for three days, where it's charging. But we are making progress, by now he's as intrigued as he's scared and he even sleeps next to it, while still keeping a close eye on the black, round animal that now lives in the corner. How many weeks till he's riding it ?
> 
> View attachment 271957View attachment 271958


Alfie will always have a home here should the budget roomba ever prove too much


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2021)

Had Kizzy poke her head out again (after putting food out) didn't get pic, was going to post this pic of her eyes under the bath


Kept talking to her and waiting for her to come out


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2021)

And then after a few minutes she squeezed her way out for the food, I'd retreated to the other side of doorway and sat down in entrance
She was eating and kept looking at me and the gaps between looking at me got longer, I was talking softly and making silly noises and sat there about 6ft away the whole time she was eating.
Thought might put bowl closer tomorrow to see if braver. Was motioning her over and when she finished food she moved slowly in my direction and actually came over for strokes!!!! Ecstatic here! 
Pic of her eating


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 5, 2021)

Moz is not letting me get away with the fact that I've tried to alter his food to a slightly cheaper option.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 5, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Moz is not letting me get away with the fact that I've tried to alter his food to a slightly cheaper option.





that's a "we need to talk" look...


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

ddraig said:


> And then after a few minutes she squeezed her way out for the food, I'd retreated to the other side of doorway and sat down in entrance
> She was eating and kept looking at me and the gaps between looking at me got longer, I was talking softly and making silly noises and sat there about 6ft away the whole time she was eating.
> Thought might put bowl closer tomorrow to see if braver. Was motioning her over and when she finished food she moved slowly in my direction and actually came over for strokes!!!! Ecstatic here!
> Pic of her eating



Wonderful news!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Mr Fox is back in the garden







Chucked him some food


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Mr Fox is back in the garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He looks very healthy and his coat is lovely


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 6, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Moz is not letting me get away with the fact that I've tried to alter his food to a slightly cheaper option.
> View attachment 272067



Sadness in his eyes ( (c) Sky's Kay Burley of old)


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 6, 2021)

ddraig said:


> And then after a few minutes she squeezed her way out for the food, I'd retreated to the other side of doorway and sat down in entrance
> She was eating and kept looking at me and the gaps between looking at me got longer, I was talking softly and making silly noises and sat there about 6ft away the whole time she was eating.
> Thought might put bowl closer tomorrow to see if braver. Was motioning her over and when she finished food she moved slowly in my direction and actually came over for strokes!!!! Ecstatic here!
> Pic of her eating



Good work! 
Patience, patience, patience.


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2021)

ddraig said:


> She was eating and kept looking at me and the gaps between looking at me got longer, I



I seem to remember they don't like being watched whilst they eat. I think they regard it as "me time".


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2021)

stavros said:


> I seem to remember they don't like being watched whilst they eat. I think they regard it as "me time".


But they don't have the same respect for us while we're eating!


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> But they don't have the same respect for us while we're eating!



Sometimes. More often in my house she goes straight outside after noshing, or charges around upstairs for reasons best known to herself.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2021)

stavros said:


> I seem to remember they don't like being watched whilst they eat. I think they regard it as "me time".


I was looking away when she looked over
Pretending to be disinterested like


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 6, 2021)

ddraig said:


> I was looking away when she looked over
> Pretending to be disinterested like



In other words you were being a cat 

😁


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> In other words you were being a cat
> 
> 😁


I try me best! still don't get enough sleep in mind


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2021)

Here she is again from earlier, squeezed her way out from under units where I hope she is now with her sister (not seen for 2 days or more!) as I've gaffered up the hole to the bath and been keeping the bathroom door shut so she doesn't headbut her way back in!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 6, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Here she is again from earlier, squeezed her way out from under units where I hope she is now with her sister (not seen for 2 days or more!) as I've gaffered up the hole to the bath and been keeping the bathroom door shut so she doesn't headbut her way back in!



I'm sure you did check, but her sister isn't under the bath, right? Also, no access to the ceiling space under there?

I have to keep the cats out of the bathroom if I'm working under it, there's a massive gap in the floorboards to accommodate pipes and the bastards head right for it, of course


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 6, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm sure you did check, but her sister isn't under the bath, right? Also, no access to the ceiling space under there?
> 
> I have to keep the cats out of the bathroom if I'm working under it, there's a massive gap in the floorboards to accommodate pipes and the bastards head right for it, of course


When i moved  here years ago my cat found shelter under the floorboards in the bathroom. She hated change, and was very timid so she lived there for about a month. I got a knock off my new neighbour asking if I'd heard the rats in the night scurrying about. Yes, she's called korky


----------



## Cloo (Jun 6, 2021)

'Ello


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 6, 2021)

My towels used to live there.
Everywhere's a cat bed.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm sure you did check, but her sister isn't under the bath, right? Also, no access to the ceiling space under there?
> 
> I have to keep the cats out of the bathroom if I'm working under it, there's a massive gap in the floorboards to accommodate pipes and the bastards head right for it, of course


Maaaate  , just freaked out and despite partner saying they're sure they're both under there I needed to check
After lying on the floor in a few positions I have confirmed they are both under there! pheeeeewww


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2021)

proof! 

excuse disgustingness under units!


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 6, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> My towels used to live there.
> Everywhere's a cat bed.
> View attachment 272186


Human. bring me my food


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2021)

Was told to not let Sonic eat after 10pm tonight in case he needs to be sedated for the ultrasound (he may, he may not).   Little sod just woke up and went to where the food bowls usually are and is now snuffling around the floor in that area and occasionally lifting his head up to glare at me.

Jakey hasn't noticed yet, when he does that is when all hell will break loose, greedy little kitty.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> Was told to not let Sonic eat after 10pm tonight in case he needs to be sedated for the ultrasound (he may, he may not).   Little sod just woke up and went to where the food bowls usually are and is now snuffling around the floor in that area and occasionally lifting his head up to glare at me.
> 
> Jakey hasn't noticed yet, when he does that is when all hell will break loose, greedy little kitty.


At least he's hungry, hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> At least he's hungry, hopefully that's a good sign.



He's been eating throughout, I mean I've dealt with a non-eating feline anorexia cat before (my Radar, who had an oesophagostomy feeding tube and me syringing kitty complan down it for a month after middle ear/skull surgery at one point) and that is more immediately urgent and distressing.  Sonic is eating, but is losing weight, which is a whole different ballgame.

But yeah absolutely right, it's if they _stop_ eating that things become an emergency (approximately 48 hours before their organs start shutting down).


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 7, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Maaaate  , just freaked out and despite partner saying they're sure they're both under there I needed to check
> After lying on the floor in a few positions I have confirmed they are both under there! pheeeeewww



Oh man, sorry, didn't mean to spin you out!


----------



## philosophical (Jun 7, 2021)

A few minutes ago after worming his way into the kitchen. I wonder what the little scrounging bugger is after.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh man, sorry, didn't mean to spin you out!


No, totally fair enough, all good


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 7, 2021)

philosophical said:


> A few minutes ago after worming his way into the kitchen. I wonder what the little scrounging bugger is after.


Bloom makes me smile, the cheeky bugger!


----------



## Cloo (Jun 7, 2021)

S-T-R-E-T-C-H!


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2021)

I got a bit worried yesterday, just through the shear volume of sleeping that was occurring. She spend about six hours almost motionless on her chair, only turning occasionally, and then repeated it after tea.

Fortunately today she's back to doing what passes for exercise in a cat's world.


----------



## Epona (Jun 7, 2021)

Sonic had his ultrasound this morning - no sign of anything that isn't to be expected in a cat his age (which I suspect means his kidneys look a little  bit knackered but not worryingly so, as is very common with cats that are pushing on a bit in years).

Got his blood test results printed out for me, I could immediately see that his T4 levels were absolutely fine so no hyperthyroid, possible early renal issues (which as I said is not unexpected in a cat his age, and the numbers were only at the edge of the normal range, not completely out of whack).  It was a massive help for me to be able to look at the numbers, rather than just having the info given to me over the phone, I now feel more informed.

Local vet is supposed to phone me tomorrow to discuss what to do next, I suspect it will be to do the urinalysis as planned to investigate the slight kidney issue in more depth.

So no visible abdominal masses which is a good thing.  Am slightly less worried now, might well be something that a dietary change or medication can bring under control when we work out exactly what the issue is.

(EDIT: I think the main "big" as in potentially devastating worry left is the slight possibility of lymphoma, but I can tell that at least the glands in his neck do not appear to be enlarged at all so I think that is a small possibility rather than looming large iykwim).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sonic had his ultrasound this morning - no sign of anything that isn't to be expected in a cat his age (which I suspect means his kidneys look a little  bit knackered but not worryingly so, as is very common with cats that are pushing on a bit in years).
> 
> Got his blood test results printed out for me, I could immediately see that his T4 levels were absolutely fine so no hyperthyroid, possible early renal issues (which as I said is not unexpected in a cat his age, and the numbers were only at the edge of the normal range, not completely out of whack).
> 
> ...


Thanks for update Epona, glad to hear there doesn't seem to be anything too concerning! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sonic had his ultrasound this morning - no sign of anything that isn't to be expected in a cat his age





hope they find out what the problem is soon


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 7, 2021)

Milly fat paws going all floppy on my lap.
Dreamies out of shot!


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 8, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly fat paws going all floppy on my lap.
> Dreamies out of shot!
> View attachment 272407
> View attachment 272408



She's adorable!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> She's adorable!


When she wants a treat she stands on the arm of the chair and strokes my nose, never felt a claw.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2021)

amazing paws and cat!

Kizzy and Misty popped out from hiding late last night, Misty ran/trotted into the other room to use litter tray and Kizzy came towards sofa so I motioned for her to jump up, took a few strokes and a minute or two but she jumped up, then demanded strokes for a solid 40 minutes!! banging my hand with her head when strokes stopped and looking displeased whenever I picked phone up to take a pic.
Even sat on lap 
Then went and squeezed her way back under units when I got up


----------



## pogofish (Jun 8, 2021)

That's a great step forward - She will claim full "ownership" soon - then the other will follow.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2021)

pogofish said:


> That's a great step forward - She will claim full "ownership" soon - then the other will follow.


Indeed, was very demanding!
She was also quite wet round mouth/nose area, thought it was water at first but kept having the odd drip for longer than 10mins
A cold maybe? 
Also bit my hand (not hard) as a warning when I held her face a bit long to see if I could see what the issue was (I deserved it)


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2021)

Think they're both under the units still tho, was hoping Kizzy would stay out but sure it will happen soon


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Had Kizzy poke her head out again (after putting food out) didn't get pic, was going to post this pic of her eyes under the bath
> 
> View attachment 272036
> Kept talking to her and waiting for her to come out



Our much beloved previous cat Buttons disappeared under our bathtub a few days before she gave birth through a small gap under the washbasin. The bath was sealed off with tongue and groove wood panelling so I went to fetch the screwdriver. However Mrs SFM had more luck with gentle cajoling and cat treats and she eventually delivered 4 kittens in a cardboard box behind the TV. They’re (loveable) buggers 😼


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2021)

The battle for the tv chair still is very real. Alfie is supposed to sit on the foot rest but whenever I leave for just a few seconds, he takes the chair. Then he feigns surprise that I’m back.


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2021)

Also, he’s not as chunky as he looks there, the camera adds a couple of pounds.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2021)

Reno said:


> Also, he’s not as chunky as he looks there, the camera adds a couple of pounds.


"fahk off, i'm full!"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2021)

Out for a walk with dog and bump into security guard trying to get near a cat. Says it's been hanging round for about 4 days. I sat crossed legs on the grass and it came over and curled up on my lap! Bouncing with fleas and ticks. Very skinny ( doesn't look it in pic) tried to get it into a carrier and the security guard is bleeding somewhat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2021)

Reno said:


> The battle for the tv chair still is very real. Alfie is supposed to sit on the foot rest but whenever I leave for just a few seconds, he takes the chair.



i think there is a fundamental misunderstanding going on here

my neighbours ended up buying an additional chair for their garden table / chairs set so that cat could have her own chair...


----------



## smmudge (Jun 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Indeed, was very demanding!
> She was also quite wet round mouth/nose area, thought it was water at first but kept having the odd drip for longer than 10mins
> A cold maybe?
> Also bit my hand (not hard) as a warning when I held her face a bit long to see if I could see what the issue was (I deserved it)



Dylan dribbles a lot when he's purring, think some cats are just more dribbley than others, could be that?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Dylan dribbles a lot when he's purring, think some cats are just more dribbley than others, could be that?


Hope so, seemed less wet when popped out for strokes today


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2021)

Been in touch with local cat rescue ( tendercare ) and she's lending me a cat catching cage. She will check for a chip and search missing cats . If nothing found poor little skinny will hopefully get a new home. Another one has been spotted nearby , a skinny grey one. I'm thinking somebody has dumped two. Quite a way from any civilisation here.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 8, 2021)

Reno said:


> The battle for the tv chair still is very real. Alfie is supposed to sit on the foot rest but whenever I leave for just a few seconds, he takes the chair. Then he feigns surprise that I’m back. View attachment 272480




For some reason "I'm too sexy for my shirt" , started playing in my head just now.... 🙂


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2021)

when going out to put the dustbins out this evening, i achieved simultaneous petting (one with each hand) of downstairs flat kitty and next door kitty.  

i have not previously seen them this close together, and in the past being seen petting one has resulted in dirty looks from the other...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2021)

Kizzy getting more comfortable last night, resting against me and even went to sleep a couple of times, still a bit weird now and then, hate to think how they were treated previously

Misty came out of hiding to use litter tray again and passed me whilst stroking Kizzy, Misty didn't hide in other room and ran back into kitchen and was eating for a while which was a relief as Kizzy eating from both bowls! (partner mentioned getting a bowl that only opens for specific cat, not sure that Kizzy wouldn't shove her out of the way when it opens mind!)
Glad Misty a little bit calmer, will take a while with her I think


----------



## pogofish (Jun 9, 2021)

She came out and joined me for the late night hedgehog watch last night.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Out for a walk with dog and bump into security guard trying to get near a cat. Says it's been hanging round for about 4 days. I sat crossed legs on the grass and it came over and curled up on my lap! Bouncing with fleas and ticks. Very skinny ( doesn't look it in pic) tried to get it into a carrier and the security guard is bleeding somewhat.
> View attachment 272501



That has been somebodies moggie.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> That has been somebodies moggie.


Yep. Very friendly. Let's hope it's chipped and there's an owner about to be reunited. The cynic in me says it's been dumped.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 9, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Dylan dribbles a lot when he's purring, think some cats are just more dribbley than others, could be that?



My late black and white cat dribbled a lot more as she got older and I've noticed that now her sister is also getting a bit dribbly as she gets well into old age,


----------



## Epona (Jun 9, 2021)

Radar used to be a dribbler - he was such a friendly little cat, he'd cuddle up in bed with you with his little face resting on your cheek and start to purr - soon the saliva would flow and he'd start dripping all over you!

Or worse was when he'd come up to give you a kiss while you were asleep and you'd suddenly feel a purry nose on your eyelid followed by a raspy tongue and a small flood of dribble.  (Fortunately his massive whiskers worked quite well as an early warning system so you could move a bit)

He was like it his entire life.


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2021)

pogofish said:


> My late black and white cat dribbled a lot more as she got older and I've noticed that now her sister is also getting a bit dribbly as she gets well into old age,



My childhood cat definitely only started dribbling as she got toward her teens. She'd sit on your lap with her back to you, and within five minutes you'd feel a small wet patch on your knee.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2021)

Sooo, we already had 2 cat bed things, and I put a cushion in a box. Since then, a cat "cave" basket has been made, and a cat "ottoman" was ordered and has appeared. 2 cats and 5 "beds"


----------



## izz (Jun 9, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Sooo, we already had 2 cat bed things, and I put a cushion in a box. Since then, a cat "cave" basket has been made, and a cat "ottoman" was ordered and has appeared. 2 cats and 5 "beds"


But where are the cardboard boxes ?


----------



## Cloo (Jun 9, 2021)

I guess she feels safe with us


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2021)

izz said:


> But where are the cardboard boxes ?


there's the one I put the cushion in and others coming and going, no doubt they'll pick a smaller one!
No stroke or even cat action tonight, scared Kizzy earlier by closing door to kitchen so Misty could definitely eat


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 10, 2021)

Reno said:


> The battle for the tv chair still is very real. Alfie is supposed to sit on the foot rest but whenever I leave for just a few seconds, he takes the chair. Then he feigns surprise that I’m back. View attachment 272480



He looks like you’ve just interrupted him in the middle of the Daily Telegraph crossword


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2021)

I've just looked over my shoulder and her nose is going ten to the dozen. It must be an action-packed dream.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 10, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my neighbours ended up buying an additional chair for their garden table / chairs set so that cat could have her own chair...



for this summer they have built a new garden tent thingy

someone approves


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 10, 2021)

Lil’ Bob in his flower pot this afternoon


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 10, 2021)

my local sainsburys has a new car park attendant



either that or catsy is getting more ambitious


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2021)

Kizzy waiting (too long obvs) for food earlier
She has been coming out more often and for longer today/tonight


Sister Misty still properly hiding


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 10, 2021)

Chloe has taken Miko on as her boyfriend. She is a big girl. If he knows what's good for him, Miko better not two time her or play around. Hell hath no fury like big Chloe scorned


----------



## Cloo (Jun 10, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> for this summer they have built a new garden tent thingy
> 
> someone approves
> 
> View attachment 272836


'This shall suffice, humans'


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 11, 2021)

Loads of cats now, they seem to get on


----------



## philosophical (Jun 11, 2021)

Bloom the scrounging cat licking the yoghurt pot lid.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 11, 2021)

Just has the my insurance renewal through and they've virtually doubled it!  He did have some expensive treatment done last year, so there is no-way I can get him insured elsewhere... Not sure anything can be done.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 11, 2021)

It might have been covered before but my observation of Bloom leads me to think he always leads with his left.
Is that or can that be a thing with animals or cats, left (or right) pawdedness?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 11, 2021)

philosophical said:


> It might have been covered before but my observation of Bloom leads me to think he always leads with his left.
> Is that or can that be a thing with animals or cats, left (or right) pawdedness?


Yes. Ollie is left pawed, Effie is right pawed.


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 11, 2021)

Lilith in her new blingy anti flea collar. She could give them WAGs a run for their money!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 11, 2021)

As a result of always being chased away by Rogue, Miko was understandably not keen on Rogue coming over for a sniff


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2021)

Sonic had both his belly and a window on his side shaved for recent ultrasound tests (looks like he should be getting weird broadcasts onto his tummy like the tellytubbies), he seems to be enjoying it as much as I am when I stroke the velvet fuzz that is just starting to grow back in those places!

Definitely no venus cat trap going on here 

(This is in addition to 2 shaved patches on his neck and 1 on his leg for previous blood tests, he gets balder every vet visit.  The next thing is a urinalysis though which just means he has to piss in the goddam tray in the bedroom with the special litter for urine collection when he is shut in there by himself instead of crying because he has been separated from Jakey - we need to be sure which cat's piss is being tested.  As it needs to be a fresh sample, I have suspended operation piss-collection until Monday morning, in the meantime will just try to get Sonic ok with being separated from Jakey for a few hours and comfortable enough with that to have a wee)


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 12, 2021)

Is this something anyone would worry about? I dont think its blood...? Bella threw up after eating grass


----------



## stavros (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 12, 2021)

Noticed last night that Donut's eye membranes aren't fully retracting- they're very visible and look quite weird/sore. He himself doesn't seem remotely fussed, still purring, eating, sleeping under the yucca, rolling about on his back like a twat etc. But he looks very weird.

I rang the OOH vet and they said that since he doesn't seem stressed it can probably wait till Monday, but I'm still a bit anxious. He is absolutely covered in nature's detritus (seeds, twigs etc) so I wonder whether something has irritated them.

Will take him in on Monday anyway. That'll be fun, he despises being interfered with.


----------



## strung out (Jun 12, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Is this something anyone would worry about? I dont think its blood...? Bella threw up after eating grass


Don't think so, Milo does this a lot, normally it means he needs to throw up a hairball.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 12, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Is this something anyone would worry about? I dont think its blood...? Bella threw up after eating grass


I don't think it's blood either, far too thin, but the colour is a bit alarming ... I'd just keep a close eye for the next couple of days, don't panic.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 12, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Noticed last night that Donut's eye membranes aren't fully retracting- they're very visible and look quite weird/sore. He himself doesn't seem remotely fussed, still purring, eating, sleeping under the yucca, rolling about on his back like a twat etc. But he looks very weird.
> 
> I rang the OOH vet and they said that since he doesn't seem stressed it can probably wait till Monday, but I'm still a bit anxious. He is absolutely covered in nature's detritus (seeds, twigs etc) so I wonder whether something has irritated them.
> 
> Will take him in on Monday anyway. That'll be fun, he despises being interfered with.


Could just be an eye infection. If the vet isn't too concerned to get him in  today, I wouldnt worry too much. She says being the worlds biggest worrier! Good sign that he's still active/eating etc.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 12, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 273125


How dare you point that thing at me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> How dare you point that thing at me.



That's our Katniss. A permanent look of distain.


----------



## bimble (Jun 12, 2021)

If you even think about laughing at his very noble & serious shaved bits he will know.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 12, 2021)

Lil’ Bob spreading himself out to disperse his excessive heat


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 12, 2021)

Bella outside relaxing


----------



## oryx (Jun 12, 2021)

Zoe waving her paws in the air while being stroked:



Paddy checking out the garden:



For some reason they're really hard to photograph - they either go to sleep in a bad light or move just as you're about to click...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2021)

Kizzy this evening
Misty has been coming out more and hanging around in the room with partner

^^ Waiting to be plugged in


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2021)

.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 12, 2021)

Bloom on our shed roof scoping out which neighbour to visit next.
Casting a symmetrical shadow.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 13, 2021)

Lil’ Bob turning on his coquettish look


----------



## philosophical (Jun 13, 2021)

This is local legend Sadie.
Sadie is the park cat of Manor House Gardens.
Tiny and utterly fearless.  Scrounges food from the picnickers  even though her collar says 'do not feed'.
She is definitely the Queen of Lee and does not give a fuck. She has seen off the white and ginger cats that have ventured into the park, her arm has been known to snake out from bushes and swipe at big dogs like the Huskies, foxes can do one, and Sadie is not above munching though a small moorhen.
Everybody knows her.
Legend.


----------



## Skim (Jun 13, 2021)

Phoebe giving me THAT look.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2021)

Both Misty & Kizzy out at the same time, Misty even came and sniffed my hand, getting less nervous


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 13, 2021)

Skim said:


> Phoebe giving me THAT look.


Hello!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 13, 2021)

I think Viv has melted.


----------



## Skim (Jun 13, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Hello!


Hello!

Also: I should have attached a photo of a cat.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2021)

Orange nose is proving very hard to capture. Borrowed a trap from a local rescue and that's not worked . Found out the Nightshift security was feeding her so I politely asked him to stop as it would be easier for me if she was hungry. Went down at 10pm last and the prick had put tikka chicken down honking of garlic! The prick keeps doing it and won't listen   
Anyway here's orange nose just now ..
Having a sniff.


----------



## Skim (Jun 13, 2021)

Skim said:


> Hello!
> 
> Also: I should have attached a photo of a cat.


----------



## Skim (Jun 13, 2021)

I bloody love this girl. Even when she shits on my bed.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2021)

Lovely markings on Phoebe.


----------



## Skim (Jun 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Lovely markings on Phoebe.


Better captured with another photo:


----------



## Callie (Jun 13, 2021)

100% handtrap right there!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 13, 2021)

Even in repose she has a brilliant 'fuck off' face Skim


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 13, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy this evening
> Misty has been coming out more and hanging around in the room with partner
> View attachment 273160
> ^^ Waiting to be plugged in


That's fantastic news! Looks like your patience is paying off. Kizzy looks really cute.


----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Orange nose is proving very hard to capture. Borrowed a trap from a local rescue and that's not worked . Found out the Nightshift security was feeding her so I politely asked him to stop as it would be easier for me if she was hungry. Went down at 10pm last and the prick had put tikka chicken down honking of garlic! The prick keeps doing it and won't listen
> Anyway here's orange nose just now ..
> Having a sniff.View attachment 273361
> View attachment 273362



Does the security plonker know that garlic (and other alliums incl onions/leeks) can kill cats?  He's not being kind, and letting him know that might help you to catch her.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2021)

.


Epona said:


> Does the security plonker know that garlic (and other alliums incl onions/leeks) can kill cats?  He's not being kind, and letting him know that might help you to catch her.


I told him last night. He said he washed it! I pointed out it will be infused in the fucking meat. The ignorant arsehole has 3 of his own so you'd think he'd have known about garlic.
Luckily I got to the meat before the cat and chucked it .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> .
> 
> I told him last night. He said he washed it! I pointed out it will be infused in the fucking meat. The ignorant arsehole has 3 of his own so you'd think he'd have known about garlic.
> Luckily I got to the meat before the cat and chucked it .



how about setting a trap for the night security plonker?


----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> .
> 
> I told him last night. He said he washed it! I pointed out it will be infused in the fucking meat. The ignorant arsehole has 3 of his own so you'd think he'd have known about garlic.
> Luckily I got to the meat before the cat and chucked it .



 - there isn't actually a rolleyes big enough - chicken tikka has been marinaded in the stuff for ages which is what makes it so lovely to humans 

I won't let my lot have any meat that has been marinaded or cooked with garlic - I sometimes put a little aside for them before marinading and just poach it in water so they can have chicken for their tea, or will just give them some from a plain roast chicken once it has cooled enough (yes I know it doesn't contain sufficient taurine for them to eat every day but is ok for 1 meal a week as long as the rest of their diet is properly balanced)


----------



## pogofish (Jun 13, 2021)

Had a day in the garden and yes, the thoughts/emotions provoked when cutting back a particularly large, dense overgrown bush and finding one of my old, long-departed, best cat ever - BD’s favourite toys buried in its depths - a yellow ball, which he would carry about with him and spend hours on end, chasing it around the house or garden.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Had a day in the garden and yes, the thoughts/emotions provoked when cutting back a particularly large, dense overgrown bush and finding one of my old, long-departed, best cat ever - BD’s favourite toys buried in its depths - a yellow ball, which he would carry about with him and spend hours on end, chasing it around the house or garden.


I was cutting the hedge and found my cats collar. It's been years and I was still heartbroken.


----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Had a day in the garden and yes, the thoughts/emotions provoked when cutting back a particularly large, dense overgrown bush and finding one of my old, long-departed, best cat ever - BD’s favourite toys buried in its depths - a yellow ball, which he would carry about with him and spend hours on end, chasing it around the house or garden.



I still occasionally find one of Radar's glorious whiskers (probably a good indication that our vacuum cleaner is shit tbh) and it properly fucks me up every time, so I know what you mean   I dream about him sometimes too (but tends to be a bit of a panicky dream, rather than a nice relaxing one - but that is Radar all over really).


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how about setting a trap for the night security plonker?


Wanker is on holiday for a week. Hope that stops him coming here an interfering .
I wonder if he has any food allergies


----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2021)

It never stops hurting does it, it's just like the edges of it become a bit less jagged over time.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> dream about him sometimes too.


I do, but they are always full of doom. Why can't I have a happy bloody one


----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I do, but they are always full of doom. Why can't I have a happy bloody one



Yeah I get that, most of the dreams are weird and like he's going to come to harm and I am trying to stop it happening, not nice dreams.

And then I wake up and there is his little casket


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> Yeah I get that, most of the dreams are weird and like he's going to come to harm and I am trying to stop it happening, not nice dreams.
> 
> And then I wake up and there is his little casket


Yeh mine are similar. But she always comes to harm and it's my fault. Or I lose her and never find her.


----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Yeh mine are similar. But she always comes to harm and it's my fault. Or I lose her and never find her.



The last one I had a few nights ago was set at my parents place, for some reason I was there with the cats and Radar had got out and although they are very rural they have a busy road out the front and Radar had run towards the road and I was trying to find him.

The other one I sometimes have is that I somehow have loads of Radar offspring (he was neutered and never had any kittens IRL) and I have 20 or so various age cats and kittens to keep out of harm's way and I keep forgetting to feed them properly (this has some roots in Radar's medical issues in the last few years) and keep finding kittens and cats under the bed that I forgot about and the whole impact of the dream is I am not doing my best - I have some guilt about what happened to Radar, even though I know that even if I'd spotted something and had it diagnosed a couple of months earlier, it wouldn't have changed the outcome (except I would have known in advance) -but it still fucking haunts me and that feeling of guilt and neglect like I should have been able to do something comes through in my dreams still.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I was cutting the hedge and found my cats collar. It's been years and I was still heartbroken.



Yes, I still have one of BD’s old collars in a jar in the garage - and I have found plenty more over the years in different spots - he hated them and was quite adept at getting rid!

I’m also in two minds now about keeping cutting back - BD chose his own time and place to go and die and we never found where. I’ve always wondered if it was under the shed, where he first lived for some months when he first adopted my garden but before he came in to the house and adopted me but he also loved this bush and would hide there for hours waiting to pounce-out on prey from it, so he could be there. However, I’ve probably cut it back enough - ts good for all the wildlife in the garden but it had got right out of control and was beginning die back in the middle, so I’ve removed about half of it, right back to healthy growth that will come back.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Yes, I still have one of BD’s old collars in a jar in the garage - and I have found plenty more over the years in different spots - he hated them and was quite adept at getting rid!
> 
> I’m also in two minds now about keeping cutting back - BD chose his own time and place to go and die and we never found where. I’ve always wondered if it was under the shed, where he first lived for some months when he first adopted my garden but before he came in to the house and adopted me but he also loved this bush and would hide there for hours waiting to pounce-out on prey from it, so he could be there. However, I’ve probably cut it back enough - ts good for all the wildlife in the garden but it had got right out of control and was beginning die back in the middle, so I’ve removed about half of it, right back to healthy growth that will come back.


If it were me I'd have to leave it now. I don't think I could handle finding him. I hope it bounces back after your trim.


----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Yes, I still have one of BD’s old collars in a jar in the garage - and I have found plenty more over the years in different spots - he hated them and was quite adept at getting rid!
> 
> I’m also in two minds now about keeping cutting back - BD chose his own time and place to go and die and we never found where. I’ve always wondered if it was under the shed, where he first lived for some months when he first adopted my garden but before he came in to the house and adopted me but he also loved this bush and would hide there for hours waiting to pounce-out on prey from it, so he could be there. However, I’ve probably cut it back enough - ts good for all the wildlife in the garden but it had got right out of control and was beginning die back in the middle, so I’ve removed about half of it, right back to healthy growth that will come back.



I think if he went back to the soil in either of those places that would be a good way to end up for him and leaving him undisturbed there sounds good, you don't want to be coming across that (it could be that there is nothing left there for you to find, but it is not something you want to test as it could be really upsetting).

One of my difficulties was not having anywhere to bury Radar and having to get him cremated, which I don't favour and I think made it more upsetting.  I've buried previous pets in my parents' garden but they are council tenants and getting on for 80 now, plus I have a difficult relationship with them anyway, so I opted to have Radar cremated and I found it really difficult as it is not something I would ever choose if I had any other more private burial option and it feels like a halfway house towards getting him properly buried somewhere close to me, an option I don't have right now.  I find it difficult to look at his casket because he should be in the ground.

I do think the proper cycle of things is to go back into the earth and provide new growth - however new age and wanky that sounds (and I grew up in the country, I know full well to put paving slabs down on top of a pet's burial for 6-12 months to prevent scavenging, THEN remove them and plant a memorial)

If I ever get a place with a garden one of the first things I am going to do is dig a grave for Radar's ashes (they are in a cannister inside his casket so I can undo a few screws in the base in order to remove and bury the ashes) and plant something on top for him. (I hope I might start to feel some peace then).  Or if I die before then I want any deceased pets ashes buried with me.

(Also heads-up, if I have a garden that I own outright when I die I want to be buried there myself - it is completely legal as long as the burial is on private land and the burial location is logged with the registrar, you don't need planning permission, and fuck property prices, just hire a JCB and stick me right in there, bury all of my pets' ashes with me, that is what I want).


----------



## pogofish (Jun 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> I think if he went back to the soil in either of those places that would be a good way to end up for him and leaving him undisturbed there sounds good, you don't want to be coming across that (it could be that there is nothing left there for you to find, but it is not something you want to test as it could be really upsetting).



Yes, this is about how I've looked at it as well - esp as he was never really a domestic cat (he was the one with possible signs of being a Kellas cat) so the issue of having him PTS was much more difficult.  He chose to come in and live with me and he took his leave of me the same way, at a great age after a superb life here. 

That said, of all my former cats, he is the one I would most like to have a spot to rest and be remembered.  Simply because of his personality/how he was. 

The other thing is that the shed has now been patched-up so many times over the years that I'm going to have to face-up to replacing it sometime sooner rather than later.  So if there are any remains underneath (its raised on concrete blocks), I will be up to dealing with them.  He was very old/tired/done (but not suffering) when he went - it was unquestionably his time.


----------



## Epona (Jun 14, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Yes, this is about how I've looked at it as well - esp as he was never really a domestic cat (he was the one with possible signs of being a Kellas cat) so the issue of having him PTS was much more difficult.  He chose to come in and live with me and he took his leave of me the same way, at a great age after a superb life here.
> 
> That said, of all my former cats, he is the one I would most like to have a spot to rest and be remembered.  Simply because of his personality/how he was.
> 
> The other thing is that the shed has now been patched-up so many times over the years that I'm going to have to face-up to replacing it sometime sooner rather than later.  So if there are any remains underneath (its raised on concrete blocks), I will be up to dealing with them.  He was very old/tired/done (but not suffering) when he went - it was unquestionably his time.



If this was some time ago now, there is a good chance you won't find anything in either place.  If the shed needs to come up and you find something, try not to be too upset - he's been there for a while now and if there are any remains you can wrap them up and bury them somewhere else in the garden and think of him while you do it - that isn't the worst end for a loved cat


----------



## pogofish (Jun 14, 2021)

Yes, it was a long time ago I've had another two cats live long and happy lives here since.  t was an ex who insisted on getting them - I'd actually said "no more" to cats - but she's long gone and well, the cats do grow on you.    The wee tabby is still going strong, whilst the black and white who died two years ago is buried under the lawn, in what would have been the shade of her favourite tree but the tree keeled-over shortly after I put her there.  So I restored the grass and today, I noticed her spot was covered by a thick growth of clover and some buttercups - and where he would go is somewhere beside that cleared bush, so he would be in a favourite spot.

There are two older cat burials in the garden - one is marked by a small tree right at the top of the garden where she used to patrol the fence - I cut it back to a managable size last autumn and it has recovered nicely. Another went under a big yellow shrub which is still thriving by the greenhouse, although I may cut it back a bit later this year.

My very first cat went feral but visited occasionally until he was killed on the road some years later, further up - but one of the other people he visited buried him in their garden and the only cat I lost completely, I didn't have for very long - she took to crossing the road and hunting along the river bank, where something, maybe a fox or a dog took her.


----------



## Epona (Jun 14, 2021)

This is probably terrible but I am wondering when my parents are gone and I am asked to clear out their (council) house whether I should try to exhume the remains of my birds who are buried there, I hate the thought of them being dug up by someone just rearranging the garden

EDIT: (I know that is silly, just a passing thought there)


----------



## pogofish (Jun 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> This is probably terrible but I am wondering when my parents are gone and I am asked to clear out their (council) house whether I should try to exhume the remains of my birds who are buried there, I hate the thought of them being dug up by someone just rearranging the garden
> 
> EDIT: (I know that is silly, just a passing thought there)



Its not silly - That's why you bury them deep if you can, well below the depth anyone would likely dig to remodel a garden.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 14, 2021)

Here are the two of them basking by that bush at the end of a sunny day back in 2016 - It is the dense foliage on the left and it had grown to completely engulf the plants at the middle and right until I started to cut it back a couple of weeks ago - its taken four brown bins, stuffed tight to get it back under control!


----------



## Epona (Jun 14, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Its not silly - That's why you bury them deep if you can, well below the depth anyone would likely dig to remodel a garden.


I think the sillyness is in me thinking in my younger years that at some point I would be able to give them the money to buy the place and then they would leave it to me and then it wouldn't matter that my pets are buried there, but as it turns out I basically suck at life and can't look after myself, let alone any other consideration


----------



## pogofish (Jun 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> but as it turns out I basically suck at life and can't look after myself, let alone any other consideration



We all have those moments! - The only reason I have this house is relative luck. Because I gave my gran all the money I had at the time so she could keep the place and live-out her last years there before it came to me.  If I'd actually had to save-up to buy the place, I would have been fucked - and unable to afford anything like it thanks to all the life/financial screw-ups I've made over the years!  Sometimes the thoughts about them drag me right down too.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 14, 2021)

An early morning rumble for 2 of our furry ballet dancers.


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2021)

someone gave me a bag of spinach the other day which was not the best gift i've ever received, was vaguely wondering what to do with it but that's sorted now, it is a cat cushion.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2021)

bimble said:


> someone gave me a bag of spinach the other day which was not the best gift i've ever received, was vaguely wondering what to do with it but that's sorted now, it is a cat cushion.



i think you may have found the only practical use for a bag of spinach...


----------



## Chz (Jun 14, 2021)

To celebrate 4 years since he came to live with us, Bernard has dressed up.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 14, 2021)

Touching up his lipstick


----------



## Numbers (Jun 14, 2021)

He's not ours by the way.  He's a stray who has adopted us, well.. not exactly a stray as he's been around for 10 years, we think he's Ti's brother and they've been pals for years so we call him Bestie.

He's been abandoned (maybe a year ago) so lives in our garden, we built him a waterproof thingy, brought him to the vet etc. + he eats in our kitchen.  He's lovely.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 14, 2021)

We have a vet appointment with him for next Friday (for jabs) so we're currently debating whether or not to get him snipped - we're thinking of doing so because he's slowly being introduced to the house (kitchen so far) but really want to try and have him in the house by winter, but he's not coming in with those big balls cos he'll piss everywhere.

Is it Ok or even wise to have a 10 year old snipped?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 14, 2021)

Banjaxed with the heat.


----------



## Epona (Jun 14, 2021)

Numbers said:


> We have a vet appointment with him for next Friday (for jabs) so we're currently debating whether or not to get him snipped - we're thinking of doing so because he's slowly being introduced to the house (kitchen so far) but really want to try and have him in the house by winter, but he's not coming in with those big balls cos he'll piss everywhere.
> 
> Is it Ok or even wise to have a 10 year old snipped?


Yes it is OK and the best thing you can do for him - even at a late stage in life he will be more protected against certain cancers and less likely to get in fights


----------



## Numbers (Jun 14, 2021)

If I have to be hot I’m getting high on cat mint


----------



## Numbers (Jun 14, 2021)

So as not to leave the other 2 out, Dennis Brown and Marvin.  And that’s my lot for the day.


----------



## Oriole (Jun 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Orange nose is proving very hard to capture. Borrowed a trap from a local rescue and that's not worked . Found out the Nightshift security was feeding her so I politely asked him to stop as it would be easier for me if she was hungry. Went down at 10pm last and the prick had put tikka chicken down honking of garlic! The prick keeps doing it and won't listen
> Anyway here's orange nose just now ..
> Having a sniff.View attachment 273361
> View attachment 273362


That's a very boopable nose


----------



## Epona (Jun 14, 2021)

Finally managed to get Sonic to piss in the special litter today!

He'd refused to all day in the bedroom (OH working nights and was trying to sleep, so he wasn't just shut in there by himself) but the 2 cats basically stood and wailed at one another from their different rooms and Sonic was again too disrupted to attempt to piss in plastic litter!  Was essential to make sure that it was Sonic's and only Sonic's piss that I had.

Had a bright idea, I have a large dog crate which a friend gave us many years ago when Jakey needed to be kept from being active for a couple of days after major abdominal surgery - so I got that out, popped Jakey in it (he associates it with being fed and getting treats, unlike the carrier he is not bothered by being in there for a little while - we have also used it on occasion to feed one of them if they need medication in their food that the other can't have - they are so bonded that they will not eat if they are separated) and moved the tray with the special litter back into the sitting room and let Sonic in - he immediately went and said hello to Jakey then went straight to the special litter and did a great big piss in it - he must have been bursting poor lad.  He felt ok enough to try it once he was back in a room with his best friend/nephew and able to see him 

Had the vial at the vet surgery 30 minutes later.

I know for next time


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2021)

Kizzy says hai from her "hiding" place on windowsill


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 14, 2021)

bimble said:


> someone gave me a bag of spinach the other day which was not the best gift i've ever received, was vaguely wondering what to do with it but that's sorted now, it is a cat cushion.
> 
> View attachment 273399


"You don't want this shit. Give it to me, I'll take care of it for you."


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 14, 2021)

Took Donut to vet today about his eyes - good news is he's absolutely fine in every other respect, which means no sinister cause for membranes showing  The vet said that in this circs it generally resolves itself within a couple of weeks, so fingers crossed.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 14, 2021)

Put out some catnip for Miko. His brother Draco came along but Miko was in no mood to share


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 15, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I was cutting the hedge and found my cats collar. It's been years and I was still heartbroken.



I still keep Buttons’ collar along with the bit of fur they shaved before her final moments.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 15, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Put out some catnip for Miko. His brother Draco came along but Miko was in no mood to share



"Find your own dealer!"


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 15, 2021)

Chz said:


> To celebrate 4 years since he came to live with us, Bernard has dressed up.View attachment 273420



Mrs SFM bought some novelty ties for our two new xmas. Lil’ Bob was grumpy about it whereas Vic tried to put us both in hospital. We took that as a “No”


----------



## pogofish (Jun 15, 2021)

Morning undergrowth visit!







I caught him sniffing interestedly about the cut-back bush yesterday but he was too quick for a photo!


----------



## Reno (Jun 15, 2021)

This could well be bullshit, but on social media news is making the rounds that cats who have been fed dry cat food from a particular British pet food factory have died. Apparently there is a code on the packet which shows where the food was produced and it is GB218E5009. Maybe play it safe till more is known and check for that code. Something like that has happened not long ago with dog food, so is not out of the question.









						Pancytopenia in Cats Awareness UK (P.C.A) | Facebook
					

This group has been set up for owners to share their experiences with Pancytopenia. Cats across the UK are being diagnosed with Pancytopenia without 100% knowing the cause. We are hoping this group...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2021)

Reno said:


> This could well be bullshit, but on social media news is making the rounds that cats who have been fed dry cat food from a particular British pet food factory have died. Apparently there is a code on the packet which shows where the food was produced and it is GB218E5009. Maybe play it safe till more is known and check for that code. Something like that has happened not long ago with dog food.


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2021)

Is it just that brand that's affected?


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> Is it just that brand that's affected?



No, it's foods produced at that particular factory which includes several brands - check the factory code on packaging


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2021)

It looks to me as if it is being investigated - personally I would rather err on the side of caution - it wouldn't be the first time that pet food has been contaminated and resulted in deaths of pets, and the condition is something that could be caused by something like heavy metal poisoning from contaminated food (maybe they got a bad batch of additives or something) - so I definitely think better safe than sorry.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 15, 2021)

Reno said:


> This could well be bullshit, but on social media news is making the rounds that cats who have been fed dry cat food from a particular British pet food factory have died. Apparently there is a code on the packet which shows where the food was produced and it is GB218E5009. Maybe play it safe till more is known and check for that code. Something like that has happened not long ago with dog food, somit not out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've passed that on to my housemate.


----------



## Epona (Jun 15, 2021)

Jakey has decided that his current favourite place in this hot weather is laying along the back of the sofa behind me.  This is fine, the issue is that every time I move even slightly, some of his legs and often his tail end up hanging down between my back and the sofa and I have to fold them all back up before I can sit back!  On a couple of occasions he has decided to place all 4 paws on my upper back and kind of brace himself against it   He seems really comfortable but it's not great for me


----------



## BigTom (Jun 16, 2021)

Fold Hill Foods Ltd Recall - Fold Hill : Fold Hill
					






					www.foldhill.co.uk
				




Recall of quite a lot of dried cat food products from AVA, Applaws and Sainsbury's products.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 16, 2021)

I can't find a BBE or batch code on my 7.5kg bag of applaws dried food so if anyone else has this and knows where it should be, could you let me know please 

someone else found it: on the back, printed sideways in between the different language sections. Mine was next to the CZ language section.

edit 2: My pack is affected and my cats have eaten most of a 7.5kg bag, should I be watching out for anything in particular (*Pancytopenia *is what the recall is about), should I take them to the vet as a precaution? The recall notice just says to return your food for a refund.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2021)

BigTom said:


> I can't find a BBE or batch code on my 7.5kg bag of applaws dried food so if anyone else has this and knows where it should be, could you let me know please



Likewise on the Royal Canin I have. I've looked all over the bag several times and can't see anything resembling that code, so I'm presuming we're OK.


----------



## petee (Jun 16, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Put out some catnip for Miko. His brother Draco came along but Miko was in no mood to share




"catnip - not even once."


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2021)

Meanwhile, a busy and varied day has been had in and around my house:


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2021)

Misty is STILL hiding! She went upstairs last night for quite a while, wondered what she was doing and only found out when going to bed that she had pissed on a pair of shorts that were on the floor and the floor next to it, quite a bit! 
Going to get a feliway (sp?) later to try that


----------



## Numbers (Jun 16, 2021)

Bestie fore and Ti aft - brothers in Cat Mint. Mint.


----------



## Callie (Jun 16, 2021)

Applaws on the menu here too. Neela is part way through a bag.

Seems that symptoms can be fairly vauge but lethargy and loss of appetite are mentioned a lot. If you are worried call and discuss with your vet I reckon. Neela seems ok but very hard to say with cats. Lethargy in a creature that spends all day sleeping under a chest of drawers?!  will call the vet tomorrow to discuss unless they have something in their website


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 16, 2021)

Vic has been AWOL since last night so good to see he’s checked in at last.  He’s too hungry to scrap with Lil’ Bob so both are tucking in. A rare moment of brotherly love 😼😺


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2021)

Kizzy after strokes


----------



## Cloo (Jun 17, 2021)

Vastra walked in just as I was starting my _shavasana _(aka lying there doing nothing) at the end of my yoga in the front room this morning. She let out an exclamatory 'Mrwwwep?' which might have been 'RUOK? but was more likely 'Wen u gonna feed me?' and proceeded to nuzzle my hand and head for the next few minutes. Not very yogic, but nice.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bingo. Just dropped him off at the rescue place. He's neutered and chipped, so should find out tomorrow if it's a happy ever after.

It was the catnip teabag that did it in the end, not the food?


----------



## oryx (Jun 17, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Bingo. Just dropped him off at the rescue place. He's neutered and chipped, so should find out tomorrow if it's a happy ever after.
> View attachment 273958
> It was the catnip teabag that did it in the end, not the food?


Must definitely have been a pet if neutered and chipped. Will be interesting to find out if someone's been missing him and there is a happy reunion!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 17, 2021)

oryx said:


> Must definitely have been a pet if neutered and chipped. Will be interesting to find out if someone's been missing him and there is a happy reunion!


Got to the rescue centre and he went straight in the cat bed and looked at home. Giving the centre a ring on Monday to find out if they've been reunited. Nearest civilisation to me is 2 miles away, so it's had a good wander and hopefully not dumped. Bit I'd be surprised as its chipped/neutered and is a lovely friendly tat.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 18, 2021)

Today, Vastra will be mostly getting fluff on gsv's jumpers


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 18, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Bingo. Just dropped him off at the rescue place. He's neutered and chipped, so should find out tomorrow if it's a happy ever after.
> View attachment 273958
> It was the catnip teabag that did it in the end, not the food?



For a split second I thought you had named him Bingo.

🙂

Glad you got him sorted.  He has lovely eyes in that photo.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 18, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Today, Vastra will be mostly getting fluff on gsv's jumpers
> 
> View attachment 274037



Vastra looks very cute there..


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Today, Vastra will be mostly getting fluff on gsv's jumpers
> 
> View attachment 274037



gsv has a perfect range of jumpers to show up fluff deposits from a black and white cat - no jumper will be spared from the fluff!


----------



## philosophical (Jun 18, 2021)

Bloom, my neighbours scrounging cat in the kitchen vigilant for the main chance.
I will say this about him, he has no guile, is straightforward in his demands, and happily has a very good nature and sense of humour.
Purrs loudly instantly at the drop of a Dreamie.


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2021)

He looks in the same "bonkers cow cat" category as my late and much missed Radar.  Cow cats are the bestest


----------



## philosophical (Jun 18, 2021)

Cow cats?


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Cow cats?



Mostly white with black or dark patches on them - like Fresian cows.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 18, 2021)

Ah. Cheers.
The thing about the dark parts of Bloom is in pictures he looks black and white, but he is actually brown.
Like strong coffee.
Since discovering this thread I have found I love it for some reason.
Don’t have a cat in my place, but love it that there is a local one always pleased to see me, sometimes even talks to me in that cat way.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> gsv has a perfect range of jumpers to show up fluff deposits from a black and white cat - no jumper will be spared from the fluff!


Surprisingly she didn't stay there. She's having a nice day flopping about in various locations instead


----------



## Gromit (Jun 18, 2021)

The cat caught and killed a sparrow today and tried to bring it to me in bed today.
Door was shut so he left it in the hall for me.

The other half is proper squeamish (hides her face during any slightly violent tv scene) so it was very lucky she didn’t find it. Screamed her head off as I walked by to pop it in the bin. Bin had to go out early today obviously.

She stills insists it was probably an accident and that the cat didn’t mean it and was bringing it to me for first aid.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 18, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Vastra walked in just as I was starting my _shavasana _(aka lying there doing nothing) at the end of my yoga in the front room this morning. She let out an exclamatory 'Mrwwwep?' which might have been 'RUOK? but was more likely 'Wen u gonna feed me?' and proceeded to nuzzle my hand and head for the next few minutes. Not very yogic, but nice.


I do a virtual pilates every Friday at 12. Ozzie spends the whole hour watching / stealing strokes when my hands are available.  

I like to think she's enjoying the exercise and it has nothing to do with lunchtime at 1pm.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 18, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Vastra walked in just as I was starting my _shavasana _(aka lying there doing nothing)



I would have thought a cat would understand that

Or maybe just she's not used to a human doing anything as sensible as that...


----------



## starfish (Jun 18, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I was cutting the hedge and found my cats collar. It's been years and I was still heartbroken.


Our Bob passed 4 years ago. Hes buried in the back garden & i still get a bit teary every now & again when mowing the lawn.


----------



## starfish (Jun 18, 2021)

Reno said:


> This could well be bullshit, but on social media news is making the rounds that cats who have been fed dry cat food from a particular British pet food factory have died. Apparently there is a code on the packet which shows where the food was produced and it is GB218E5009. Maybe play it safe till more is known and check for that code. Something like that has happened not long ago with dog food, so is not out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just adding that this is not bullshit. Got an email from Pets4Home saying as much. Heres the email:









 Can't see this email? View it here.​ 
 



 

​ 


 


 

Dear customer,

      We have been made aware of a recent rise in severe feline pancytopenia cases, which has been identified by the Royal Veterinary College (RVC). Whilst the cause of this rise in cases is yet to be determined, we have been working at pace with the RVC, the Food Standards Agency (FSA), suppliers and manufacturers.    

                  As a precautionary measure, following guidance from the FSA, we are implementing the manufacturer’s decision to withdraw and recall from sale the full range of AVA and Applaws dry cat food.

                                     According to our records you have purchased one or more of the products in these ranges during the last six months. We have outlined a full list of the affected products below.              

The safety and welfare of your cat is our top priority. If you are still using any of these products, this is what you need to do now:  

Please stop feeding these foods with immediate effect
Dispose of the contents safely
Return the packaging to any Pets at Home store where our pet care advisors will help you find a suitable alternative free of charge or offer you a full refund
If you receive one of the affected products on our Easy Repeat subscription service we will be in touch with further information.

  Whilst the RVC has identified a recent rise in cases, feline pancytopenia is still extremely rare and the number of cases reported remains low at this stage. The symptoms vary and can be severe - if you are worried about your cat because they are showing signs of illness, please speak to your vet immediately.              

               Together with our vet clinicians we are working closely with the RVC, FSA and the wider industry whilst further investigations are being carried out. We understand that this may be concerning, but we want to reassure you that we are doing everything we can to support the relevant authorities.              

  As always our pet care advisors are available in store if you have any further questions.              

           Yours sincerely,

           Pets at Home

*The full list of affected products are:*

           AVA Kitten Chicken 300g/ Ava Kitten Chicken 2kg
             AVA Adult Chicken 300g/ Ava Adult Chicken 2kg/ Ava Adult Chicken 4kg
           AVA Adult Fish 2kg  
           AVA Mature Chicken 7+ 2kg- / Ava Mature Chicken 7+ 4kg
           AVA Senior Chicken 12+ 2kg
           AVA Sensitive Skin & Stomach 1.5kg
           AVA Weight Management 1.5kg
           AVA Hairball 1.5kg
           AVA Oral Care 1.5kg
           AVA British Shorthair 1.5kg
           AVA Persian 1.5kg
           AVA Maine Coon 1.5kg              

*For Applaws products only any packs with a Best Before Date of Dec 2022 to Best Before Date of June 2023 and a site reference code of GB218E5009 are affected.*

             Applaws Chicken 400g, 2kg and 7.5kg
           Applaws Chicken & Salmon 400g, 2kg and 7.5kg
           Applaws Kitten Chicken 400g, 2kg and 7.5kg
           Applaws Chicken & Lamb 400g, 2kg and 7.5kg
           Applaws Chicken & Duck 400g, 2kg and 7.5kg
           Applaws Ocean Fish 350g, 1.8kg and 6kg
           Applaws Senior Chicken 400g, 2kg and 7.5kg​


----------



## starfish (Jun 18, 2021)

To add to above. Was at vets with Daisy on wednesday for her first vaccinations. Vet said there was normally 2 cases a year of this disease. This year theres been 88.


----------



## starfish (Jun 18, 2021)

We had been feeding Daisy the AVA Kitten Chicken 300g kibble daily since we got her until getting the email & Mitzi had even eaten some.


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2021)

I would suggest to anyone who has a cat that has eaten any of the recalled food products to at least phone the vet for a chat and get them examined/blood tests done if the vet recommends it.

Often with that sort of blood disorder, getting supportive therapy at an early/mild stage can make a huge difference - so I would suggest at least phone your vet and have a chat about it even if your cat currently appears well.  Really better to err on the side of caution on this sort of thing IMO.

I do hope everyones' cats are ok, must be a huge worry if you might be affected


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 18, 2021)

starfish said:


> Just adding that this is not bullshit. Got an email from Pets4Home saying as much. Heres the email:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Bingo. Just dropped him off at the rescue place. He's neutered and chipped, so should find out tomorrow if it's a happy ever after.
> View attachment 273958
> It was the catnip teabag that did it in the end, not the food?


Lady from rescue has been in touch. He's a 3 year-old male called max who apparently went missing 6 weeks ago . His owner has signed him over to the rescue. I knew in my heart he'd been dumped  if I didn't already have 3 I'd have welcomed him. A very affectionate gentle cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 18, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> He's a 3 year-old male called max who apparently went missing 6 weeks ago . His owner has signed him over to the rescue. I knew in my heart he'd been dumped


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 274170


The owner told rescue that she's only 5 Mins walk from where I found him. It can only be one house, a couple who moved here recently , I knew they had cats but only ever seen their white one. I tried to say hi when they moved in but they just put their heads down. Pair of bastards. I'm fuming as someone said it looks like the couple's cat who've just moved in. 
Let's hope Max gets the loving home he deserves .


----------



## oryx (Jun 18, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Lady from rescue has been in touch. He's a 3 year-old male called max who apparently went missing 6 weeks ago . His owner has signed him over to the rescue. I knew in my heart he'd been dumped  if I didn't already have 3 I'd have welcomed him. A very affectionate gentle cat.


That's dreadful.

Poor Max, hope he gets some decent new owners who appreciate him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2021)

oryx said:


> That;s dreadful.
> 
> Poor Max, hope he gets some decent new owners who appreciate him.


He's gorgeous. It's popular to dump them here because of the surrounding woods. Just down the hill there's a couple of very big posh houses and they get litters dumped at their gates. Very unhappy tonight. My friend says ' you can't save them all' , I know I can't but it still affects me really bad. Im losing my faith in the animals with 2 legs


----------



## oryx (Jun 18, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> He's gorgeous. It's popular to dump them here because of the surrounding woods. Just down the hill there's a couple of very big posh houses and they get litters dumped at their gates. Very unhappy tonight. My friend says ' you can't save them all' , I know I can't but it still affects me really bad. Im losing my faith in the animals with 2 legs


Awful, isn't it. I just don't understand how anyone can just dump an animal. I realise there are times when people just can't keep them, but at least take them to an animal shelter.

Anyway, well done you for getting him trapped and hopefully on his way towards a decent new home.


----------



## bimble (Jun 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> UPDATE!
> Look at him now already! Just two weeks from weird mouse-thing to this : )
> 
> View attachment 271082


my friend's gone to meet him, he's not ready to leave his mum yet probably a couple more weeks but she's gone to introduce herself to him & look! He'll be called reggie.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> my friend's gone to meet him, he's not ready to leave his mum yet probably a couple more weeks but she's gone to introduce herself to him & look! He'll be called reggie.
> View attachment 274191


Gorgeous little lad!


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> my friend's gone to meet him, he's not ready to leave his mum yet probably a couple more weeks but she's gone to introduce herself to him & look! He'll be called reggie.
> View attachment 274191




Oh I sincerely hope Reggie features a lot on this thread 😁

He is gorgeous!! Look at that face...all inquisitive and confident. He looks like he could take on the world ..


----------



## Epona (Jun 19, 2021)

There's going to be orange fluff everywhere!  He's gorgeous


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 19, 2021)

I’ve been growing a catnip plant and am well surprised at how strong the fresh leaves are compared to the dried stuff. Gave Lil’ Bob a single leaf about five mins ago and he went completely mental. Now he’s wide-eyed and dangerous as he’s gone into full hunting mode in the garage. Good shit indeed 😼


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 19, 2021)

Vic sat on Mrs SFM’s home working desk admiring himself in the mirror - classic narcissist 😸


----------



## philosophical (Jun 19, 2021)

One perch for Bloom on his patrol from my neighbours up the way is a series of shed roofs.
His scrounge patrol is what I call the cat motorway of narrow tops of fences, walls and roofs up and down our road.
This morning he spotted me from the shed roof of my other neighbours and decided to take direct action.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 19, 2021)

Reggie pictured above is very nice looking.
But beauty is only fur deep, it’s personality too.
Who was it said ‘all cats are grey in the dark’?
I agree about a daily Reggie picture though.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 19, 2021)

philosophical said:


> One perch for Bloom on his patrol from my neighbours up the way is a series of shed roofs.
> His scrounge patrol is what I call the cat motorway of narrow tops of fences, walls and roofs up and down our road.
> This morning he spotted me from the shed roof of my other neighbours and decided to take direct action.



I think it would be fascinating to see an aerial view of the neighbourhood divided into cat territories, common walkways, etc.  It would give quite an insight into feline politics.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 19, 2021)

The male cats in our area are either buddies, or have a gentleman’s agreement to patrol the routes at different times.
Not much yowling fighting goes on around our way, maybe the cat population is just right.
Anyway Bloom is not the fighting type, he is good at nesting under our bushes.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 19, 2021)

philosophical said:


> The male cats in our area are either buddies, or have a gentleman’s agreement to patrol the routes at different times.
> Not much yowling fighting goes on around our way, maybe the cat population is just right.
> Anyway Bloom is not the fighting type, he is good at nesting under our bushes.



Our street is very cat heavy - mostly black and whites but ginger cats, black cats and the odd Siamese have reasonable numbers too - so compromise over territory is essential. I suspect that the bottom of our garden is a common no-cats land walkway as there’s a wall that runs the length of about a dozen gardens. Our boys will leave cats alone that are just passing through but will chase out any that stray into the garden proper. Seems to work as peace reigns for the most part.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 19, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I think it would be fascinating to see an aerial view of the neighbourhood divided into cat territories, common walkways, etc. It would give quite an insight into feline politics.



there was something on the BBC a few years back tracking a village's kitties









						Secret life of the cat: The science of tracking our pets
					

Alan Wilson, a Royal Veterinary College professor specialising in animal movement, explains the technology and science behind one of the largest ever research projects into domestic cat behaviour.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




think this is it


----------



## waxoyl (Jun 19, 2021)

Stan love’s a good stretch on a bit of grass.


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2021)

I got a brief lap occupation during the football last night, before she decided that it was shit and went somewhere else.


----------



## Oriole (Jun 19, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there was something on the BBC a few years back tracking a village's kitties
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was a documentary on Arte about a similar study in Weimar (there are copies on youtube if you understand German   - or French  , I don't know if there's an English dub somewhere). The cats in it are very cute.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2021)

Kizzy is running after and pouncing on Misty any time she breaks cover for food or litter tray, also heard them fighting in the night 
Don't want to but might have to separate them in the house so Misty feels safer
Got feliway on the go but only been a few days


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 19, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Stan love’s a good stretch on a bit of grass.View attachment 274243


That's lovely. He looks so happy!


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 19, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy is running after and pouncing on Misty any time she breaks cover for food or litter tray, also heard them fighting in the night
> Don't want to but might have to separate them in the house so Misty feels safer
> Got feliway on the go but only been a few days


Poor Misty. I can't remember for sure, but didn't you say they got on well before, at their old place? If this is out of character for Kizzy, then it's probably that she's still stressed. It can take time. 
Are they both peeing ok? Might sound like a silly question but problems with that often go hand in hand with stress.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Poor Misty. I can't remember for sure, but didn't you say they got on well before, at their old place? If this is out of character for Kizzy, then it's probably that she's still stressed. It can take time.
> Are they both peeing ok? Might sound like a silly question but problems with that often go hand in hand with stress.


Thanks, No idea tbh, we got them from rescue place who said Misty was more nervous and that Kizzy steals her food so keep an eye on that.
They seem to be peeing and pooing fine which is a relief.
Kizzy is boisterous, with us even
Hoping the feliway helps


----------



## Epona (Jun 19, 2021)

As it is a new place for them, part of settling in is one asserting dominance so they sort out between themselves which areas are "owned" by which cat - cats don't have strict heirarchical dominance, rather that one cat may own the sofa and the other a particular spot on the bed etc.

There is usually a clear difference between these dominance spats (which usually involve staring, chasing, pinning down/neck biting, slapping) and an actual fight between cats who hate one another (screaming, fur being pulled out, blood).

I think the feliway is a good idea, but unless they are pulling chunks out of one another it is best IMO to let them get on with it and sort out who is in charge of which areas of your home


----------



## Epona (Jun 19, 2021)

As an addition to the above, if one of them has food aggression and chases the other away from her food - Jakey had that issue when he first came to live with us - if you can have some set mealtimes for them each day and separate them while they eat, this worked well for us.  Jakey did eventually settle down mind you and now they will not eat at all if they are separated, they just wail to one another 

As adult cats, twice a day for this would be fine either side of work or however it can fit in with your schedule.  This would ensure that the shy one is getting enough to eat while leaving them together most of the time.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks Epona


----------



## Epona (Jun 19, 2021)

The vet phoned earlier to let me know that Sonic's urine tests all came back normal and healthy.

This is good of course, but we're still no closer to finding out why he lost weight -aaarghhh!  I tried to establish whether anyone had checked his mouth/teeth and it was unclear - as I haven't been in the room for every consultation I have no idea.  

I'm going to book an appointment for him in a week or two to have him weighed again and have his mouth checked.  He does feel like he has put some weight back on though, so might have been a one-off thing like he went off the previous bag of dry food a bit or something.

No idea, just hoping that he isn't still losing weight (I don't think he is).


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2021)

Kizzy popped up from top of chair behind this cushion!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 20, 2021)

So the OH saw a video of a cat going nuts over mackerel loin and ordered some.

Apparently we’ve entered into a competition over who is his favourite.

I’ve been hand feeding him Dreamies. One at a time to draw out the pleasure without giving him too many at once. This is her counter bribery.


I was at work but am told he scoffed the lot in 3 mins flat.

He also likes King Prawn pieces as much as Dreamies we discovered the other day.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 20, 2021)

He also enjoys scrabble. 
We played a game with collaborative rules (you help each other).



I’m very competitive and yet the cat beat us both.


----------



## strung out (Jun 20, 2021)

Milo brought in a rat bigger than his head last night and plonked it down in the middle of the front room, looking very proud of himself. 

Fortunately he'd despatched it properly before bringing it in, though I've got no idea how given his lack of front teeth.


----------



## bimble (Jun 20, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Reggie pictured above is very nice looking.
> But beauty is only fur deep, it’s personality too.
> Who was it said ‘all cats are grey in the dark’?
> I agree about a daily Reggie picture though.


Are you suggesting Reggie is not a nice person?   Outrageous. Will report back upon meeting him but I have a feeling he's a good egg, its the eyes.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 20, 2021)

Reggie is likely to be enormous fun.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 20, 2021)

bimble said:


> Are you suggesting Reggie is not a nice person?   Outrageous. Will report back upon meeting him but I have a feeling he's a good egg, its the eyes.



Great name for him bimble


----------



## philosophical (Jun 20, 2021)

I knew somebody who called their cat ‘Perkins’ after the Diesel engines.
Wouldn’t be that environmentally friendly these days!
Didn’t TS Eliot write some musings on cats names?
I agree Reggie is a great name. For some reason our neighbour has called Bloom’s brother (black and fluffy) ‘Napoleon’.
How do you all choose the names?


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 20, 2021)

Lil’ Bob has bagged the bedroom chair (now it’s been cleared of crap)


----------



## Gromit (Jun 20, 2021)

philosophical said:


> I knew somebody who called their cat ‘Perkins’ after the Diesel engines.
> Wouldn’t be that environmentally friendly these days!
> Didn’t TS Eliot write some musings on cats names?
> I agree Reggie is a great name. For some reason our neighbour has called Bloom’s brother (black and fluffy) ‘Napoleon’.
> How do you all choose the names?


Our cat is called Tiger. He arrived with his name pre-issued. 
When people hear he is called Tiger they assume he is a ginger tom. 
They’re right. 
So there must be some convention that ginger cats are called Tiger.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 20, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Didn’t TS Eliot write some musings on cats names?








						The Naming of Cats by T. S. Eliot - Poems | Academy of American Poets
					

The Naming of Cats - The Naming of Cats is a difficult matter,




					poets.org


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2021)

strung out said:


> Milo brought in a rat bigger than his head last night and plonked it down in the middle of the front room, looking very proud of himself.
> 
> Fortunately he'd despatched it properly before bringing it in, though I've got no idea how given his lack of front teeth.



At least it was dead. The worst presents are those that have virtually no physical harm, because they're an absolute fucker to catch. About a year ago Missy brought in a mouse in perfect working order, and let the little thing run under the TV stand. It emerged several times and each time she caught it again, but was having too much fun to finish it off.


----------



## Reno (Jun 20, 2021)

Nothing more comfy than a hard chrome edge to rest your head on.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 20, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob has bagged the bedroom chair (now it’s been cleared of crap)
> 
> View attachment 274421



Is Lil' Bob asleep or just smug?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 20, 2021)

Wilko have added some of their cat foods to the same recall as the AVA/Applaws/Sainsbury's recall

Recalled products​Item codes​Wilko meaty feast cat rabbit/chicken/veg 950g - 0267053

Wilko best salmon& tuna dry cat 800g - 0463508

Wilko best beef &chicken dry cat 800g - 0463507

Wilko cat food active health salmon 800g - 0470811

Wilko active healthcat food chicken 2kg - 0481421

Wilko active health cat food salmon 2kg - 0481422

Wilko dry cat food active health 7+ 800g - 0470808

PDF from wilko re: the above:


			https://www.wilko.com/medias/A4-CAT-FOOD-PRODUCT-RECALL-FINAL-18.6.21.pdf


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 20, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Is Lil' Bob asleep or just smug?



Given that he’s got the jump on his brother - smug would be the word 😼


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2021)

Jakey caught and dispatched another mouse today, I took it off him (not really ok with them eating them in case someone put down old-style poison somewhere and Jakey doesn't have any teeth anyway) and gave him a little bit of tinned tuna as a treat instead and a lot of praise.  Sonic watched with a look of disdain - he's purely decorative bless him.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 21, 2021)

Fuck knows what times Fifi decided that she needed to do her heart breaking yowl at the top of her voice, but both times it was still dark and immediately woke me up.

She's now fast asleep and snoring her head off at the bottom of the bed. I'm toying with the idea of getting something quite loud and waking her up from a deep sleep to see his she likes it... Twice


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Is Lil' Bob asleep or just smug?



Most cats are capable of multi-tasking.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 21, 2021)

Lil’ Bob grooving in the early evening sun. He was a bit under the weather this morning but has bounced back to be his cheeky self again by tea time


----------



## philosophical (Jun 22, 2021)

At my back door when I got up.
Making demands!
…..it worked!


----------



## philosophical (Jun 22, 2021)

So my lockdown walk to Manor House Gardens this morning showed that the three cygnets the Swan couple had this year is now two!
The herons won't be responsible nor all the other littler water creatures.
My partner reckons it might be down to the big ginger bruiser often seen around Swan island on the very mini lake, but I reckon it might be down to park neighbour and queen of Lee legendary Sadie the cat, who looked well happy on the wooden wall.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 22, 2021)

Mrs SFM plays “Smell my finger” with Lil’ Bob


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 22, 2021)

He's adorable seeformiles. They're all adorable, all the cats on here.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2021)

Crazy Kizzy resting on the scratch/puzzle box that had cat nip in
Been using it to pick at, playing the puzzle for ages which is hilarious and sitting/lying on it
(Misty is STILL hiding)


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 22, 2021)

Chloe looking to go out but its past 11pm. So she will have to wait till tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 23, 2021)

Today's home office companion pose


----------



## 20Bees (Jun 23, 2021)

It’s been in the media but in case anyone feeding dry food has missed it...
There has been an unprecedented spike in cases of feline Pancytopenia and last week the RVS made a statement and recommended withdrawal of some brands of dry cat food. Initially this was for Applaws, Ava (from Pets at Home), and Sainsbury’s hypoallergenic, specifically those bags with location code GB218E5009 which were produced at Fold Hill at Old Leake, Boston, Lincolnshire. Since then, Wilko have voluntarily recalled their own brand dry food as it is made at the same location, as are some Lidl and Aldi dry food.

The food may have been bought from various retailers including Amazon and Zooplus. Advice is to stop feeding it and all retailers should refund the cost. Some retailers are also refunding veterinary fees for blood tests but I’m not sure if that’s only in cats with symptoms. Symptoms can include lethargy, anaemia (pale or white gums, inner ears and paw pads), vomiting, blood in the litter tray. Pancytopenia affects the bone marrow so the cat becomes neutropenic and anaemic. It is aggressive and has a high fatality rate.
Anyone using Facebook can look at the group, Pancytopenia in Cats Awareness UK. It is hugely useful informative but sadly there are a lot of repetitive posts saying “but are you sure THIS food is safe...”, and citing wet foods, which are not implicated, or eg Applaws with a French location code (FR) - the common feature at this stage is dry food produced at Fold Hill in Lincs, factory code GB218E5009. Please check bags for this code, and watch cats carefully for symptoms.
My daughter had been using Applaws bought from Amazon and they have refunded without her even approaching them. Happily her cats are well, so far.


----------



## Chz (Jun 23, 2021)

We'd just finished trying out the Republic of Cats offer, and they emailed a while back to say it was safe and offered £5 off the next order if we had to replace anything. Pity Bernard didn't like either of their kibbles, because it's not a bad deal when you factor in the convenience of it.
(Yes, I know it's relabelled Purina Gourmet but the price for having it all delivered once a month is attractive)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 23, 2021)

20Bees said:


> It’s been in the media but in case anyone feeding dry food has missed it...
> There has been an unprecedented spike in cases of feline Pancytopenia and last week the RVS made a statement and recommended withdrawal of some brands of dry cat food. Initially this was for Applaws, Ava (from Pets at Home), and Sainsbury’s hypoallergenic, specifically those bags with location code GB218E5009 which were produced at Fold Hill at Old Leake, Boston, Lincolnshire. Since then, Wilko have voluntarily recalled their own brand dry food as it is made at the same location, as are some Lidl and Aldi dry food.
> 
> The food may have been bought from various retailers including Amazon and Zooplus. Advice is to stop feeding it and all retailers should refund the cost. Some retailers are also refunding veterinary fees for blood tests but I’m not sure if that’s only in cats with symptoms. Symptoms can include lethargy, anaemia (pale or white gums, inner ears and paw pads), vomiting, blood in the litter tray. Pancytopenia affects the bone marrow so the cat becomes neutropenic and anaemic. It is aggressive and has a high fatality rate.
> ...



Ours eat Iams or Whiskas dry food, and various wet ones.

Does anyone know why the food from that manufacturer is causing the illness?


----------



## 20Bees (Jun 23, 2021)

Currently dry food brands which are definitely not made at the Fold Hill site include Royal Canin, James Wellbeloved, Lily’s Kitchen, Purina One, ProPlan, Meowing Heads.
My Elsa and Salem prefer wet food (and their very clear dislike of the ‘new’ Felix is another issue).


----------



## 20Bees (Jun 23, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ours eat Iams or Whiskas dry food, and various wet ones.
> 
> Does anyone know why the food from that manufacturer is causing the illness?


Possibly a toxin but investigation will continue and it’ll be a while before they can be sure. Vets treating affected cats have questionnaires from the RVC asking not only about the food they’ve had but which cat litter, household cleaning products, candles and diffusers, any history of Covid in the household, all sorts. As Pets at Home were quick to agree to refund vet fees “as a gesture of goodwill”, I wonder if that is in anticipation of a major case of litigation - could acceptance of a “goodwill” payment have a clause precluding future potential litigation or compensation? It could go sky high.


----------



## 20Bees (Jun 23, 2021)

IAMS and Whiskas are not made at Fold Hill


----------



## 20Bees (Jun 23, 2021)

Fold Hill acknowledge the three brands recalled initially, and that Wilko have voluntarily recalled theirs made at the same location, but they refuse to publish a full list of foods made there. My daughter has also been feeding her dog on Applaws from the same site, though no problems have been identified with the dog food.






						Fold Hill Foods Ltd: Recall FAQs - Fold Hill : Fold Hill
					






					www.foldhill.co.uk


----------



## 20Bees (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Epona (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm glad it's got some TV coverage on something that a lot of people watch.


----------



## 20Bees (Jun 23, 2021)

I think some people may have attributed the hot weather last week to a cat seeming lethargic... cats that go outside and don’t use a litter tray may not easily be identified as passing blood... it seems to be so very aggressive that vigilance really is key.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 23, 2021)

20Bees said:


> Possibly a toxin but investigation will continue and it’ll be a while before they can be sure. Vets treating affected cats have questionnaires from the RVC asking not only about the food they’ve had but which cat litter, household cleaning products, candles and diffusers, any history of Covid in the household, all sorts. As Pets at Home were quick to agree to refund vet fees “as a gesture of goodwill”, I wonder if that is in anticipation of a major case of litigation - could acceptance of a “goodwill” payment have a clause precluding future potential litigation or compensation? It could go sky high.



That is a bit of a worry really, you think about all sorts of things that can harm them, like lilies, but not really about commercial cat food.


----------



## stavros (Jun 23, 2021)

You've got to admire someone who can sleep through not only my online meetings, but also through Mark E. Smith yelling from a speaker around 2 metres from her not inconsiderable ears.


----------



## stavros (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## High Voltage (Jun 24, 2021)

Oh! Today's gonna be a fucking great day

"late" to bed last night (about 9'ish, which is late for me given my early morning get up time). Then FiFi decides to do her early morning yowl some time between 3 and 4 (it was a damned sight nearer to 3 mind) Mrs Voltz, I'm fairly sure went to get her along with Casper, he's her boyfriend (in waiting). I could just make out the yowl through properly fitted ear plugs and moderate hearing issues

Just get them all resettled back into bed then the Clown Prince Clive breaks the silence with his usual Hehwo! Waaah! Like I'm going to be getting back to sleep anytime soon


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> View attachment 274956



It's not a bacon tree, it's a hambush.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 24, 2021)

Kizzy dozing on the box with rough surface, guarding cat nip toy


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 24, 2021)

A new high of ridiculousness for the Donut


----------



## Epona (Jun 24, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> A new high of ridiculousness for the Donut
> 
> View attachment 275145



We all know full well that if he turns in his sleep and goes off he edge of the sofa that it is going to be Someone Else's Fault, right?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> A new high of ridiculousness for the Donut



there are not many species that can do interpretative dance and have a nap at the same time...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> We all know full well that if he turns in his sleep and goes off he edge of the sofa that it is going to be Someone Else's Fault, right?


He did exactly that about five minutes later


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 24, 2021)

How does one even sleep like this. One paw suspended in the air


----------



## philosophical (Jun 25, 2021)

Bloom came in this morning and I keep an old T-shirt handy to dry him which he obligingly then sits and chills on.
BUT as I sit and have my weetabix and dried fruit he is up snaffling a sultana.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 25, 2021)

There is a mouse in this flowerbed, hiding among the pots. Donut has been out there watching it/trying to snaffle it for about 40 minutes. I have actually seen it come out and go along the wall into the rosemary bush, with him following along behind. It wasn't even running. He's so shit 



Viv doesn't seem aware, which is just as well for the mouse because she's ruthless and will catch it in about two seconds.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 25, 2021)

He's come in now. Exhausted after all that non-hunting


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Bloom came in this morning and I keep an old T-shirt handy to dry him which he obligingly then sits and chills on.
> BUT as I sit and have my weetabix and dried fruit he is up snaffling a sultana. View attachment 275198View attachment 275199


fab snaffling pic!


----------



## philosophical (Jun 25, 2021)

More cat news from my walk to Manor House Gardens SE12.
Sadie, the Queen of Lee, was there by the viewing platform wriggling around, then jumped on the railing and then jumped down to the edge of the lake to drink.
She continued to drink for so long I thought she would drain the lake!


----------



## philosophical (Jun 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> fab snaffling pic!



I had to be blinking quick!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 25, 2021)

Miko eating tuna


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2021)

For the first time in a while this morning I had a bite taken of one of my toes as I worked.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 26, 2021)

The Shafster cuddling up to me on the settee last night. 🤩


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 26, 2021)

Looks like Chloe and Miko have broken up


----------



## Gromit (Jun 26, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Looks like Chloe and Miko have broken up



It’s like The Beatles all over again


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 26, 2021)

Snakey and Log (Chili and Loopy) ... Log puts up with the cats. Log kinda hates the cats. Snakey thinks she's Log's offspring... She obviously isn't. Log knows this... Snakey doesn't..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 26, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Snakey and Log... Log puts up with the cats. Log kinda hates the cats. Snakey thinks she's Log's offspring... She obviously isn't. Log knows this... Snakey doesn't..



That side eye


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 26, 2021)

Far too pissed to decypher Adobe Primiere Pro right now... Let's just assume cat likes dog


----------



## Epona (Jun 27, 2021)

Jakey was in his new favourite place on the back of the sofa behind me, I started to stand up, he must have reached out a paw and grabbed hold of my t-shirt and fucking ripped a hole in the back of it!!!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 27, 2021)

Epona said:


> Jakey was in his new favourite place on the back of the sofa behind me, I started to stand up, he must have reached out a paw and grabbed hold of my t-shirt and fucking ripped a hole in the back of it!!!


Mine has just knocked a whole beer over. Went up like a volcano.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm hoping this worked a little better...



Something's wrong... I'll sort it again...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2021)

Me with Trim (Matthew Flinder's cat) at Euston yesterday.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Miko eating tuna


He clearly enjoyed every mouthful!


----------



## stavros (Jun 27, 2021)

"Fecking wall!"


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 275657


I love that cheeky look in his eyes!


----------



## petee (Jun 27, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Snakey and Log (Chili and Loopy) ... Log puts up with the cats. Log kinda hates the cats. Snakey thinks she's Log's offspring... She obviously isn't. Log knows this... Snakey doesn't..




ah.

Post in thread 'I'm on ur boardz, wasting ur bandwidthz (Pt 5)' https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...sting-ur-bandwidthz-pt-5.261392/post-17178564


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 29, 2021)

Vic lounging in my wildflower patch



Plus a visitor from several doors down - a charming little tripod called Oscar


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 29, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic lounging in my wildflower patch
> 
> View attachment 275949
> 
> ...


Wow, Oscar's a big lad!


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 29, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Wow, Oscar's a big lad!



He is a bit of a chunky monkey but his long hair makes him look bigger. Wee soul has a very unusual gait due to the loss of his back leg. Most other tripods I’ve met have been missing a front leg. Amazing how well they adapt 🙂


----------



## philosophical (Jun 30, 2021)

For some reason my neighbours visiting and scrounging cat Bloom likes to lay adjacent to walls and especially skirting boards.
Maybe he can sense where mice are hiding, or maybe he feels a sense of safety.



Oops, one double picture.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2021)

Cats are just mad! ^^


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2021)

Kizzy is a crazy cat!
Misty still hiding


----------



## philosophical (Jun 30, 2021)

When Misty emerges for several hours it will be a red letter day!


----------



## pogofish (Jun 30, 2021)

philosophical said:


> For some reason my neighbours visiting and scrounging cat Bloom likes to lay adjacent to walls and especially skirting boards.
> Maybe he can sense where mice are hiding, or maybe he feels a sense of safety.
> 
> View attachment 276108View attachment 276109View attachment 276109View attachment 276110
> ...



My cat does the same - esp like now, when its warm in summer.  Maybe these are the spots where the airflow is cool enough to be just right.

Although madam is curled-up in her greenhouse bed just now, where it is flaming roasting, earlier-on, she was doing just this in the kitchen.
I won't take a photo because you'd see the state of my skirting - I am going to clean/repaint soon though!


----------



## philosophical (Jun 30, 2021)

I get a lot of comfort from all the photos on here, we are all as scruffy in our abodes as each other it seems to me.


----------



## stavros (Jun 30, 2021)

I was blessed with lap occupation for the first half of the football yesterday, which is rare in the current heat. I wrecked things by needing a piss at half time.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 30, 2021)

stavros said:


> I was blessed with lap occupation for the first half of the football yesterday, which is rare in the current heat. I wrecked things by needing a piss at half time.


I was sleeping in the other day (shift work). Tiger had the whole of the rest of the king size bed to choose where to go. He choose on me. On my back.


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2021)

Interesting article (there have been hints at this previously)









						Pets can catch Covid from owners, study suggests
					

Pet owners with Covid could infect about 20% of cats and dogs, although most symptoms are mild.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Cloo (Jul 1, 2021)

Taking the piss behind me when I'm working again...


----------



## Epona (Jul 1, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Taking the piss behind me when I'm working again...
> 
> View attachment 276220



I think she is saying come back to bed silly human, you should spend more time sleeeeping and laaaaazing around and less time being busy


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2021)

philosophical said:


> When Misty emerges for several hours it will be a red letter day!


Misty did emerge today! for about an hour, well happy


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2021)

Kizzy has still been eating her food and attacking her, so we separated them a few times to make sure Misty was eating
Felt bad as Misty confined to front room and Kizzy having run of rest of house despite being the baddie!

Misty was hiding in front room and Kizzy was near that spot, probably going to eat her food, tried to tell her no and then a few mins later Misty emerged and Kizzy chased her swiping at her so Misty went under kitchen units
I picked her up and put her in front room instead and shut door, then after a while Misty emerged so I was calling her softly and waiting for her to come to me, she sat nervously in kitchen for a while watching then eventually came over closer and closer and had one stroke, went away and kept coming back and had more and more strokes
Then she was exploring the room and even sat in the sun coming through window for quite a while


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 1, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Taking the piss behind me when I'm working again...
> 
> View attachment 276220



Enjoying life. free food. free accommodation and free healthcare.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 2, 2021)

This is one of the routes scrounging Bloom takes to my back door when he sees me in the kitchen.


----------



## stavros (Jul 2, 2021)

I woke up stupidly early this morning, and just lay there for a few minutes, being stared at by the creature almost spark out at the other end of the bed. Outside of summer she'd be straight up on my chest, often before I've woken up, but it's just too hot for that kind of thing at the moment.


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 3, 2021)

Stan listening to a few tunes in garden last night,


----------



## philosophical (Jul 3, 2021)

Stan is a wonderful looking guy.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 3, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Taking the piss behind me when I'm working again...
> 
> View attachment 276220



Nothing on earth looks as relaxed as a relaxed cat. They go boneless.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 3, 2021)

Rogue approaching Miko very very slowly. there was no attack this time. I gently nudged rouguey away, just in case...


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 3, 2021)

This sack of nonsense was found in a box by a motorway 14 years ago. Over that time she has become so much more clingy and chatty, telling us ALL about it! 
She's been an actual lifesaver over some very difficult times recently. And also a massive pain in the arse. Happy Birthday, the cat!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2021)

Kizzy stretching upside down


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2021)

Guarding the shiny fishies


----------



## bimble (Jul 3, 2021)

Reggie moved in with my friend on Wednesday. The cuteness is ridiculous and I’m sure he gets fluffier by the hour.
View attachment IMG_1249.MP4


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 3, 2021)

Lil’ Bob is enthused by the England vs Ukraine match


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 3, 2021)

Staging a remake of Attack the Block here.


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2021)

Sonic often watches TV and tends to like sport, but he decided to grace my lap with his presence for the first half of the match tonight instead of installing himself in front of the screen.

Of course it is Sonic and he is not content to just sit there.  He kind of leans up me with his bum on my lap and his head on my chest, gazing up at me and wanting active cuddling - if I fail to give him the appropriate level of attention he starts trying to put his paws in my mouth to make sure I know that he feels neglected


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 3, 2021)

Top of the stairs cat. She nearly over shot it the other day! Stunt cat Red.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 4, 2021)

Bella in the garden amongst some yellow flowers, name of which I've forgotten


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 4, 2021)

dandelion


----------



## philosophical (Jul 4, 2021)

Quality Bella pictures. Not snooty about the humble dandelions either, but right in there grooving along with them.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 4, 2021)

All right, all right no need to shout!
What did your last servant die of?
Anyway, haven’t you got a home to go to?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 4, 2021)

philosophical said:


> All right, all right no need to shout!
> What did your last servant die of?
> Anyway, haven’t you got a home to go to?
> 
> View attachment 276827


Cheeky Bloom!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2021)

Kizzy earlier, seconds before trying to bite me!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 5, 2021)

Trying to decide whether to go out and confront an intruder.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 5, 2021)

The intruder  a very curious and (I think) very young cat. Cheeky fucker!


----------



## pogofish (Jul 5, 2021)

He's got a new, closer vantage point to watch me from:


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2021)

Allow me to introduce our local feral cat
I used to call him 'Rider of the Storm' after that line from the Doors masterpiece #a cat without a home#. Anyway he used to roundhouse all the local male cats big bruiser that he is.
My neighbour two doors down Wendy (partner called Mick) noticed him and called him Putin at first.
BTW Wendy and Mick don't have a cat but Blooms brother Napoleon visits them as Bloom visits me.
Anyway after a while Wendy started calling him Harry Potter and somehow got somebody over to our street to deal with the nadgers.
Since then she and now (I'm not a cat person but Wendy is) Mick call him Harry.
They actually feed him twice a day which is why the first picture is Harry on their doorstep.
He remains rather wild but visits Mick who sits on that doorstep and gives Harry a brush and a combing.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Allow me to introduce our local feral cat
> I used to call him 'Rider of the Storm' after that line from the Doors masterpiece #a cat without a home#. Anyway he used to roundhouse all the local male cats big bruiser that he is.
> My neighbour two doors down Wendy (partner called Mick) noticed him and called him Putin at first.
> BTW Wendy and Mick don't have a cat but Blooms brother Napoleon visits them as Bloom visits me.
> ...


Handsome boy!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 5, 2021)

Lil’ Bob advising Mrs SFM on her capital bid processes:


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 5, 2021)

dossing in next doors.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 6, 2021)

Looking at these pictures I realise my back windows need cleaning.
Anyway Bloom come in for a scrounge, then sits on my neighbours shed roof to scope things.
Then along the thin fence (you can’t say teeters…he is a cat) then jumps onto another shed roof and is off and away.
How come cats are able to judge the perfect optimum energy needed to jump then land so softly and perfectly?

(P.S. I have been posting on this thread a lot, and dominating it that way may well be pissing a lot of you off, or bore…shall I cut back a bit?).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Looking at there pictures I realise my back windows need cleaning.
> Anyway Bloom come in for a scrounge, then sits on my neighbours shed roof to scope things.
> Then along the thin fence (you can’t say teeters…he is a cat) then jumps onto another shed roof and is off and away.
> How come cats are able to judge the perfect optimum energy needed to jump then land so softly and perfectly?
> ...


Nah, you're not dominating! Some people just have more photos to share than others and that's cool. It's a cat thread, so go for it!


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2021)

Look at this gormless creature.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 7, 2021)

'HEY... CAT HERE!'


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2021)

Their faces are mirror images of each other.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 7, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Looking at these pictures I realise my back windows need cleaning.
> Anyway Bloom come in for a scrounge, then sits on my neighbours shed roof to scope things.
> Then along the thin fence (you can’t say teeters…he is a cat) then jumps onto another shed roof and is off and away.
> How come cats are able to judge the perfect optimum energy needed to jump then land so softly and perfectly?
> ...




The more the merrier. 
This is the best thread here...
It certainly lifts my spirits seeing all the cats and kittens. 🙂


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2021)

Hey hooman, bowl's empty!

Me "doesn't look empty"


Kizzy - It's more empty than full!

Me "hmmm"

EMPTY I TELL YOU! EMP TEE


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2021)

And now she has knocked the box over in protest!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 7, 2021)

Lil’ Bob in his flower pot today


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2021)

I only have vague recollections of it, as I remained half asleep. Nonetheless I think I got a bed cuddle for the first time in a while at some ungodly hour this morning. It's been too hot for too long, but she obviously got the urge.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 7, 2021)

Lil’ Bob has now retreated to his cushion and is waiting for a belly rub


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob has now retreated to his cushion and is waiting for a belly rub
> 
> View attachment 277398


Looooooonnnnng cat


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2021)

Lilith looking all slinky and serious.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith looking all slinky and serious.View attachment 277494




Lilith is such a dainty cat. 
Pretty too. 
🙂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Lilith is such a dainty cat.
> Pretty too.
> 🙂


She's very photogenic!


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2021)

I had a chuckle when the commentator on the match last night said, "Everyone's on the edge of their seat". Glancing over at Missy she was very firmly in the middle of her seat, as she had been for the preceding four hours.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2021)

He’s at it again!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 8, 2021)

spitfire said:


> He’s at it again!
> 
> View attachment 277574


That's brilliant


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 8, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s been out all day and now he’s smouldering in front of the telly (having apparently caught a mouse 🙂)


----------



## Epona (Jul 8, 2021)

spitfire said:


> He’s at it again!
> 
> View attachment 277574



Perfect photographic representation of the feline phenomenon "funny five minutes"


----------



## Me76 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ozzie the other day looking annoyed that I disturbed her for her morning vigil in the sun.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2021)

Advice please
It's been 6 weeks since Kizzy and Misty have moved in, Misty is still hiding but not much can do about that

Some places say 4-6 weeks keeping new cats inside, partner wants to let Kizzy out and thinks it might chill them out and stop attacking her sister??

Obviously meant to leave them out when hungry so they come back for food

Would you take them outside, put them down and see or just open door and leave it to them?
Experience and advice welcome, thanks in advance


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2021)

Live in terrace with gardens backing on, surrounding roads are not that quiet but not really busy either


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Would you take them outside, put them down and see or just open door and leave it to them?
> Experience and advice welcome, thanks in advance



would depend if kitty in question likes being picked up and carried.  if they don't then definitely not.

i'd be inclined to open the back door, go outside and see if they want to join you and see where it goes from there


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2021)

They don't mind being picked up and the only time they've struggled to get free is when I took them outside for a look at the garden (birds were possibly a factor)


----------



## Epona (Jul 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> They don't mind being picked up and the only time they've struggled to get free is when I took them outside for a look at the garden (birds were possibly a factor)


My cats are indoor only so I'm not going to try to give specific advice about letting yours outdoors.

What I would say though, is that being carried somewhere unfamiliar is for a cat an experience that is fraught with anxiety, and they are in all probability not going to like it (and may involve a possibility of getting accidentally scratched if they scrabble to get away) - so I think let them pick the pace and the timing is the best bet, rather than trying to physically take them outside


----------



## pogofish (Jul 9, 2021)

Just looked over from the computer as something had caught my eye.

The lurking kitty had snuck-in to the kitchen and was watching me from the living room door.  He flitted out pretty quickly.

Thankfully madam was sound asleep on a soft cushion and didn't notice the invasion!

Looked outside and he was sitting on the grass just out from the back door and he came over to me to about three/four feet and meowed a couple of times before scooting back up the garden and into the night..


----------



## pogofish (Jul 9, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Advice please
> It's been 6 weeks since Kizzy and Misty have moved in, Misty is still hiding but not much can do about that
> 
> Some places say 4-6 weeks keeping new cats inside, partner wants to let Kizzy out and thinks it might chill them out and stop attacking her sister??
> ...



Getting outside certainly helped my two establish their own territorial divisions/pecking order in my house - when we got them, the were indoor cats and we were in a flat but whilst the tabby socialised/settled-in very quickly and didn't seem too bothered about being in or out, the black and white was spent most of her time in hiding, although she did come out more and more after a few weeks and sort of socialised - esp when I had a bag of crisps and she was straight-up on the chair arm to claim one!

Once she got out though, she quickly established herself as the outdoor cat, her confidence and socialisation improved no-end.  She was boss out there, whilst the tabby was boss indoors - so they rubbed along just fine with only the occasional hissy episode.

The downside was that for the first couple of weeks, we thought the black and white had taken-off forever but then I occasionally caught sight of her watching from some point in the garden so kept putting her food out in the greenhouse - which after a while became her's.  Then she started coming-in again.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 9, 2021)

My housemate, who's a bus driver, got off tonight's shift to find this postcard left by a passenger. It's Tiddles, the Paddington Station cat! Apparently he lived in the ladies' toilets there and got fat on all the treats staff and commuters gave him. By the end of his life, he weighed two stone and won London's Fat Cat Champion title.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2021)

Played with a friends kitten a few days back. 
Super cute. Took a bunch of pictures but most are on my actual camera. Will send soon.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 9, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Advice please
> It's been 6 weeks since Kizzy and Misty have moved in, Misty is still hiding but not much can do about that
> 
> Some places say 4-6 weeks keeping new cats inside, partner wants to let Kizzy out and thinks it might chill them out and stop attacking her sister??
> ...



When we let ours out for the first time, we went out with them so they had a visual reminder of home (& who feeds them). They were pretty cautious since they were entering a world of alien smells and very likely other cats’ markings. After exploring the garden for about 15 mins they came in for some food then went out again to establish some territory. Job done. It’s natural to be a bit nervous but cats know when they’re on to a good thing when it comes to their bed & board and they won’t want to mess it up. All your work of the past month or so should pay off. Good luck 🙂


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 9, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> My housemate, who's a bus driver, got off tonight's shift to find this postcard left by a passenger. It's Tiddles, the Paddington Station cat! Apparently he lived in the ladies' toilets there and got fat on all the treats staff and commuters gave him. By the end of his life, he weighed two stone and won London's Fat Cat Champion title.



more about tiddles and some photos here

over-feeding to that extent isn't kind...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> more about tiddles and some photos here
> 
> over-feeding to that extent isn't kind...


That's why I don't feed other people's cats, tempting though it can be. My neighbour's chubby cat Audrey has a collar that says DO NOT FEED!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 9, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> That's why I don't feed other people's cats, tempting though it can be. My neighbour's chubby cat Audrey has a collar that says DO NOT FEED!



We have a couple of cats round here with similar collars - a very good thing.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 9, 2021)

Years ago my mate’s cat used to score his drugs for him. He had a dealer living the the flat upstairs and his cat was a frequent visitor there so, if he was feeling lazy, he’d wrap a fiver around the cat’s collar and send him upstairs. The cat would eventually return with a piece of hash (tied to the collar). Job done! 😼


----------



## A380 (Jul 9, 2021)

View attachment IMG_4897.MP4
View attachment IMG_4896.MP4


----------



## A380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Killing machines^


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> When we let ours out for the first time, we went out with them so they had a visual reminder of home (& who feeds them). They were pretty cautious since they were entering a world of alien smells and very likely other cats’ markings. After exploring the garden for about 15 mins they came in for some food then went out again to establish some territory. Job done. It’s natural to be a bit nervous but cats know when they’re on to a good thing when it comes to their bed & board and they won’t want to mess it up. All your work of the past month or so should pay off. Good luck 🙂


Pretty much this for me too, although there was just the one of her. I was very nervous, but she just seemed curious. From the off she didn't regard the fences as barriers of any sort, and went straight into other gardens.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2021)

Just let Kizzy out! We were already outside 
She has been back in a couple of times already, going further out each time
So much to sniff


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2021)

Already disappeared out of sight 2 gardens over! 
Just put some food by back door


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> Pretty much this for me too, although there was just the one of her. I was very nervous, but she just seemed curious. From the off she didn't regard the fences as barriers of any sort, and went straight into other gardens.



This is why I’m intrigued as to the difference between our fences (as homeowners ) and how cats see the neighbourhood 🙂
For example, there’s a hole in our hedge that is a common walkway for the street’s moggies


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2021)

Kizzy is back in after having stand off with Tabby on the wall


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## starfish (Jul 9, 2021)

She likes paper bags.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2021)

starfish said:


> She likes paper bags.


So does Lilith! Tim bought her all the toys she could possibly want when she was a kitten, but her favourite thing to play with was an old paper Primark bag.


----------



## starfish (Jul 10, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> So does Lilith! Tim bought her all the toys she could possibly want when she was a kitten, but her favourite thing to play with was an old paper Primark bag.


Her favourites.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 10, 2021)

Not seen Mr Fox for a few days now. He was in the garden a couple of days ago. I was in the bathroom attending the litter, when I heard someone say "bloodclut' with banging on the fence. I knew it was fox related. Went to the kitchen and saw Mr Fox outside. Chucked food out but he didn't jump over the fence into the garden. Then a guy walks past uttering "why aren't you afraid?" in an annoyed tone. Mr Fox then ran off. Looks like he has been frightened off. Hopefully will be back again...


----------



## philosophical (Jul 10, 2021)

Went out this morning and saw Harry the local feral bruiser under his personal bush canopy, outside Wendy and Mick's place two doors down.


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2021)

So, if it's not one thing, it's another.

Earlier in the week Sonic developed an earache in his left ear - head tilt, scratching at it, shaking his head. I booked the earliest vet appointment I could get (fortunately the pain seemed to be less severe on Friday or I'd have taken him to the emergency vet).  Of course after all the faff with my dear departed Radar and his ear polyps and the considerable aftermath/complications, I spent a couple of days having nightmares about polyps and surgery and feeding tubes.

Got him up to the vet this morning, turns out the poor thing has a bacterial ear infection, also yeast infection, and a ruptured ear drum - poor wee sod.  Have a gentle earwash for him (can't do strong stuff right away due to the rupture) and anti-inflammatories for the pain and inflammation and have another appointment next Saturday to check progress (under instruction to phone if it gets worse in the meantime).

Also had his claws clipped (he has arthritis and cannot retract his claws so they over-grow and curl under very quickly) it was all a bit much for him bless him what with his painful ear being examined and cleaned and his claws being done - typical of Siamese/OSH cats he went into full on screaming/screeching/yowling/yodelling/hissing mode - fortunately he is all mouth and no trousers and wasn't going to hurt anyone, but the receptionist came in to check we were ok because of the demonic noises issuing at high volume from my small gentle cat  

One piece of good news - his weight has stabilised, he is still a bit on the skinny side but has not lost any weight for a few weeks so hopefully whatever that was about has resolved.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 10, 2021)

If I get reincarnated coming back as a cat looked after by you would not be the worst thing.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 10, 2021)

(((( sonic ))))


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2021)

He's installed himself on my lap and won't be moved, he always gets really clingy (moreso than usual) after vet visits.


----------



## stavros (Jul 10, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> This is why I’m intrigued as to the difference between our fences (as homeowners ) and how cats see the neighbourhood 🙂
> For example, there’s a hole in our hedge that is a common walkway for the street’s moggies


I don't think Missy regards anywhere outside her domain as existing. It's the equivalent of dark matter to her.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 11, 2021)

Lil’ Bob having a morning stretch on the bed


----------



## stavros (Jul 11, 2021)

Still no love for the lap, which I think must be down to the heat. She jumped up on the arm of the sofa next to me as I watched the TdF this afternoon, but isn't happy there unless I give her 100% of my attention. I thus plonked her on my lap, which went OK for five minutes, but then got up and walked off.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 11, 2021)

Chloe watching the final







Chloe sleeping through the final


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 11, 2021)

More interest in the game


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> More interest in the game



so that's how VAR works?


----------



## Epona (Jul 12, 2021)

Now it looks like Jakey may have hurt one of his legs, it is hard to tell as he is a lazy sod and rarely moves faster than a slow saunter, but he isn't jumping up on the sofa the way he normally would when heading up there for naps - he is kind of putting one leg up to the sofa and then rethinking how he is going to do it.

I think I know exactly what has happened, he leaped off the back of the sofa yesterday but got a claw caught in the fabric of the sofa cushion and ended up with his leg at a bit of an awkward angle, I expect he has pulled a muscle.  He can get around ok and doesn't grumble (he is OSH and they are usually vocal when in discomfort) when I flex and extend his legs so I suspect it is very minor, will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Epona (Jul 12, 2021)

He looks happy enough snoozing in a warm patch of sunlight


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 12, 2021)

Epona said:


> He looks happy enough snoozing in a warm patch of sunlight
> 
> View attachment 278264



Wonderful leonine face 🙂


----------



## stavros (Jul 12, 2021)

Finally, I got a wake-up cuddle this morning. It must've been a couple of weeks since that last happened, I think due to the weather. However this morning she was more than happy to suffer the heat in order to paw and nuzzle my chest through the duvet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2021)

This just came up on my Twitter feed again and it's worth airing again as it's so glorious:


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 12, 2021)

Just not giving two hoots about it.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2021)

Kizzy is quite delicate around plants, so far!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2021)

Misty has been appearing and hanging around a bit longer, the odd stroke even
Been hiding most of the day today


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 12, 2021)

#ddraig is that an Arum lily as they can be harmful to cats


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> #ddraig is that an Arum lily as they can be harmful to cats


 will check, thanks
Been here a couple of days


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2021)

Says it's an "Outdoor Calla Lilly"
e2a It's been put outside



> All parts of the *lily* plant are considered *toxic to cats*, and consuming even small amounts can cause severe poisoning. *Kittens* are particularly prone to being poisoned as they explore their environment, and older *cats* are often affected simply because they brush against the flower and get pollen on their coats.











						Lethal Lilies
					

As the weather improves and Easter arrives, lilies become a common sight in households across the country, in bouquets and potted plants. But did you know that certain lilies are very toxic for




					www.cats.org.uk
				



great conclusion on that link


> *Prevention  * Unfortunately the only way to prevent your cat from eating lilies, and to ensure they're don't suffer any of these effects is simply not to have lily plants in your home


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks again quiet guy !

Could have been horrific!








						Calla Poisoning in Cats - Symptoms, Causes, Diagnosis, Treatment, Recovery, Management, Cost
					

Calla poisoning or calla lily poisoning occurs when your cat ingests any portion of the calla lily plant. Calla lily poisoning is a serious condition that can cause a great deal of pain for your cat.



					wagwalking.com
				






> Treatment of Calla Poisoning in Cats​Treatment of calla lily poisoning in your cat will address both the symptoms and the underlying cause. Your vet will first address any life-threatening symptoms. In some cats, irritation from calla lily poisoning can be so severe that it causes the tissues of their mouth and airways to swell making drinking, eating and breathing difficult. If this is the case, your vet will administer anti-inflammatory drugs to your cat, which will help ease the swelling. Drugs that open up the airway passages may also be given in connection. Finally, your vet may give injections of pain medication to help make your cat comfortable.
> Since cats rarely ingest large quantities of calla lily plant, forcing your cat to vomit isn&rsquo;t generally needed for this type of plant poisoning. Your vet will most likely perform oral, throat and, in some cases, stomach lavage of your cat in an attempt to rinse away any remaining crystals. This will involve squirting saline into your cat&rsquo;s mouth via a needle-less syringe and allowing the fluid to drain out of their mouth. This will be done repeatedly to attempt to ease your cat&rsquo;s reaction. IV fluids may also be given to help prevent dehydration until your cat is able to take fluids orally.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 12, 2021)

Some of the info posted by others on this thread previously must have stuck because I saw the plant and thought lily and danger. Glad to help.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 12, 2021)

Prince Shafi


----------



## philosophical (Jul 13, 2021)

Veritable cat fest this morning. But no sign of Bloom.
Went out with my son to walk to Lewisham station.
First off there's  Napoleon who is Blooms twin brother (!) sitting on my front wall.




Then there is feral Harry awaiting breakfast two doors down in his usual place.



Down on the corner there is the beautiful talking Tabby looking surprised at seeing my familiar face out so early.



And finally John from down the road (you have to look carefully) who has three little dogs he takes for their walk, but his cat does not like to miss out so follows them at least as far as the South Circ.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 13, 2021)

But later when I got home...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 13, 2021)

Schmetterling said:


> Prince Shafi


Truly a prince among cats


----------



## pogofish (Jul 13, 2021)

Well tonight, whilst madam tucked-in to her dinner, an occasional treat feast of tuna.  The lurker came out of the undergrowth and sat for a while opposite me whilst I had a cup of coffee at the top of the garden.  He then patrolled the garden right round me before going-on his way


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil’ Bob has been posing for pictures:



Been dozing:



Then had a stretch 😀


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 13, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Well tonight, whilst madam tucked-in to her dinner, an occasional treat feast of tuna.  The lurker came out of the undergrowth and sat for a while opposite me whilst I had a cup of coffee at the top of the garden.  He then patrolled the garden right round me before going-on his way



Sizing you up more like 
😁


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2021)

"OK, you can have a brief stroke, but really I've got some important shit to be getting on with."


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 14, 2021)

9am yesterday: Donut devours a mouse on the garden lawn   

4am this morning: Donut regurgitates said mouse on my son's bedroom carpet


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2021)

Kizzy went nuts after cat nip the other night! Took her puzzle box apart


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 14, 2021)

Bella and Rogue watching a young fox


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2021)

Your pics are always soooo clear and detailed!


----------



## philosophical (Jul 15, 2021)

Sunny morning, tea out in the back, Bloom chilling (is it right to say chilling in this weather?) on the grass.


----------



## Epona (Jul 15, 2021)

Jakey's issue with jumping up on things has not got any better since it started and I watched him struggle to get onto the desk chair earlier (he made several attempts and could not jump onto it, which he would have done very easily a week ago) - so I phoned the vet and asked if we could take him along when we have Sonic's appointment for his ear issue on Saturday morning.  I was worried about booking a separate appointment because it is a 2 or 3 week queue for an appointment still at our local vet, but they agreed to see him on Saturday.

Silly sod can jump down ok but can't jump up.   He is left-footed and puts his front left paw up on something to jump up but then can't make it.  He has now switched to putting his front right paw up before he jumps but still looks awkward and doesn't always make it up.  He seems to be walking ok but something is clearly causing problems.

As for Sonic, he really hates having the earwash and has taken to hiding from me for much of the day


----------



## philosophical (Jul 15, 2021)

After putting the table and chairs out this morning and Bloom did his usual scrounging just before his on the grass sojourn, I thought he’d carried on down to Pat and Harry’s place, but no!
When I looked I saw Bloom was quick to take advantage of the new circumstances.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 15, 2021)

Viv really does not want to be friends with the black and white cat.






Unfortunately her enormous brother is great mates with the beast


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Sunny morning, tea out in the back, Bloom chilling (is it right to say chilling in this weather?) on the grass.View attachment 278571


Well, it's a shady spot so yes, I'd call that technically chilling! Very cute.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 15, 2021)

philosophical said:


> After putting the table and chairs out this morning and Bloom did his usual scrounging just before his on the grass sojourn, I thought he’d carried on down to Pat and Harry’s place, but no!
> When I looked I saw Bloom was quick to take advantage of the new circumstances.View attachment 278583



Making himself very comfy


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 15, 2021)

Two foxes fighting over food.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 16, 2021)

Love foxes!
Not seen any for years

Stupidly left Kizzy out in dark for first time, got to sit here and wait til they come back and also hope Misty doesn't go for the open door!

Misty is still hiding and pretty nervous despite having strokes a few days ago. She is eating properly though which is good.
Misty had peed on floor in bathroom (thankfully mostly on a plastic wrapper), and there was a poo there the other day too 
Rescue place rang to check how they were and they suggested having a third litter tray upstairs for Misty so they don't feel overlooked by Kizzy
Hoping Misty will come and stay out of hiding more


----------



## ddraig (Jul 16, 2021)

Kizzy came in with this cobweb crown after being out earlier today


----------



## ddraig (Jul 16, 2021)

Kizzy came in about 2.25am! Misty kept going to the slightly open door sniffing the air so had to stop her going out too!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 16, 2021)

Poor Lil’ Bob is trying to keep cool. 😾


----------



## Epona (Jul 16, 2021)

Thankfully Jakey is much improved today and is full of beans and able once more to jump up onto the sofa - so I'll see how it goes this evening and may not take him to the vet tomorrow (we are having a carrier issue) - as he seems to be very much better I am inclined to think it was a minor strain and keeping an eye on the situation for a few more days will probably be ok.

Sonic still needs to go tomorrow to have his ears checked, I don't think they are much better yet.  Been a nightmare trying to do the earwash, poor sod is now making a run for it if I move slightly


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2021)

Epona said:


> Thankfully Jakey is much improved today and is full of beans and able once more to jump up onto the sofa - so I'll see how it goes this evening and may not take him to the vet tomorrow (we are having a carrier issue) - as he seems to be very much better I am inclined to think it was a minor strain and keeping an eye on the situation for a few more days will probably be ok.
> 
> Sonic still needs to go tomorrow to have his ears checked, I don't think they are much better yet.  Been a nightmare trying to do the earwash, poor sod is now making a run for it if I move slightly


That's good about Jakey, but I'd take him tomorrow along with Sonic just to be sure. Hope Sonic's ears get sorted out soon!


----------



## Epona (Jul 16, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> That's good about Jakey, but I'd take him tomorrow along with Sonic just to be sure. Hope Sonic's ears get sorted out soon!



I will do if we can get another carrier!  The one I thought we had in the spare room turned out to be broken, and a trip to pets at home was pointless - they only had 1 soft carrier (no hard ones at all), I bought it and brought it home but it is too small, neither of them is going to fit in it comfortably.  OH may be able to pick one up on his way to work tonight, he goes past another branch that is open til 8pm.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 16, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Poor Lil’ Bob is trying to keep cool. 😾
> 
> View attachment 278799
> 
> View attachment 278800


Kizzy says solidarity!
Don't know why she doesn't lie on the colder tiled floor tho!


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 16, 2021)

Stan’s been keeping cool in the Belfast sink in the garden.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 16, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy says solidarity!
> Don't know why she doesn't lie on the colder tiled floor tho!
> View attachment 278817



Poor souls! Must be awful to have a fur coat you can’t remove at will 😾


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2021)

I met one of my neighbours last night, who I don't see around too often. He was confident and happy to get my attention, even though he may not have recognised me.

I'm assuming he's male, because he's a big solid block of muscle. I've only ever lived with petite females, so I'm kind of curious to know what having someone that size on your lap is like.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Poor Lil’ Bob is trying to keep cool. 😾
> 
> View attachment 278799
> 
> View attachment 278800


Bob the basketball player!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> I met one of my neighbours last night, who I don't see around too often. He was confident and happy to get my attention, even though he may not have recognised me.
> 
> I'm assuming he's male, because he's a big solid block of muscle. I've only ever lived with petite females, so I'm kind of curious to know what having someone that size on your lap is like.





you are talking about a cat aren't you?


----------



## pogofish (Jul 17, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Misty had peed on floor in bathroom (thankfully mostly on a plastic wrapper), and there was a poo there the other day too



This to me suggests some fairly extreme territorial marking.

Is there any way you could make some space that Misty has for her own which Kizzy doesn't get access to?

Her confidence may improve markedly once she has a corner, even a cat cave to call her own.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 17, 2021)

Because of lockdown we have only seen our first grandchild five times in the 15 months she has been with us. That includes the last two Friday afternoons.
However one of her mates is their very attractive cat called Cleo.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 17, 2021)

Anyway guess who turned up when I had my breakfast outside this morning.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 17, 2021)

Lil’ Bob occupies the high ground on the garage roof as Vic looks up:


----------



## philosophical (Jul 17, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob occupies the high ground on the garage roof as Vic looks up:
> 
> View attachment 278935
> 
> View attachment 278936



That self tilting watering can is a wonder.


----------



## Epona (Jul 17, 2021)

Back from the vet!

Sonic's ears are much better, I'm to continue with the earwash for another few days just to make sure it is fully cleared up

Looks as though Jakey has done himself a minor muscle injury, he was given an anti-inflammatory injection and I'll give him metacam for the next 5 days, that should give it time to heal.  I'm to phone if that doesn't help or if the issue comes back once I have stopped giving the metacam.

Sonic is a complete drama queen and wailed and hissed throughout the examination, and struggled so much that the vet had to wrap him in a towel in order to look in his ears.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 17, 2021)

philosophical said:


> That self tilting watering can is a wonder.



I found it in the garage while looking for something else. The base has bowed out but no idea how that happened. Was going to throw it out but Mrs SFM thought it would be decorative. The cats like to poke it and make it wobble 😼


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 17, 2021)

Next doors shed roof got a nice bit of shade. And a new ginger friend.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 17, 2021)

pogofish said:


> This to me suggests some fairly extreme territorial marking.
> 
> Is there any way you could make some space that Misty has for her own which Kizzy doesn't get access to?
> 
> Her confidence may improve markedly once she has a corner, even a cat cave to call her own.


 Thanks, the issue with that is that they would be stuck in the same room and have to have food water and litter tray in there, and also worried that she would feel like she's being punished and confined to one room
Could try it the other way but not sure Kizzy would have it being confined to one room, especially as now in and out of the house


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 17, 2021)

All food and drink must be inspected by Chloe:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 17, 2021)

pogofish said:


> This to me suggests some fairly extreme territorial marking.
> 
> Is there any way you could make some space that Misty has for her own which Kizzy doesn't get access to?
> 
> Her confidence may improve markedly once she has a corner, even a cat cave to call her own.





ddraig said:


> Thanks, the issue with that is that they would be stuck in the same room and have to have food water and litter tray in there, and also worried that she would feel like she's being punished and confined to one room



or is it she does not feel safe getting to the litter tray if it's on, or means passing through, kizzy's territory?

would being confined to one room be better than hiding under the bath most of the time?

did you adopt them as two cats who were supposed to be adoptable as two friends / siblings?  or two random cats?  

ultimately some cats do not get on well with other cats in general, or with specific other cats (much the same as people, really) and i'm starting to wonder if having these two living together is really the right answer


----------



## ddraig (Jul 17, 2021)

Thanks
It was Kizzy who was hiding under the bath and doesn't hide anywhere now
Misty is hiding under a futon in front room, Kizzy hangs out in that room too
They are apparently sisters who came from neglect 
Kizzy is getting more and more confident, boisterous and vocal by the day
They have been fine with each other a few times and were apparently together at the shelter.
We might try having Misty upstairs and close door to downstairs but don't really want her hiding under the bed or have the smelly cat food upstairs either


----------



## stavros (Jul 17, 2021)

A partial eye-opening was as much as I was going to get in today's heat.


----------



## Epona (Jul 17, 2021)

Well the anti-inflammatory jab that the vet gave him has enabled Jakey to get onto the desk chair this evening without any problem (he hasn't been able to jump onto it for a few days but is happily snoozing there now) so at least we can be fairly sure that whatever was wrong is not something more sinister (circulatory/kidney/neurological issues for example).

Vet's first reaction before examining him was "he's old, he has arthritis, it happens to us all" until I explained that he had been happily charging around in pursuit of mice and tramplolining off the furniture at the beginning of the week and this had happened suddenly.  (It is still possible of course that it could be arthritis, I mean with these things there is always one point when you are fine and then you cross a line into not being fine any more iykwim, but we'll see how it goes).


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 17, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Because of lockdown we have only seen our first grandchild five times in the 15 months she has been with us. That includes the last two Friday afternoons.
> However one of her mates is their very attractive cat called Cleo.View attachment 278926


Glad you got to see your grandchild again. Cleo is very pretty!


----------



## Cloo (Jul 17, 2021)

We have deeply offended Vastra by putting flea-prevention stuff on her shoulderblades this evening.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 17, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Thanks, the issue with that is that they would be stuck in the same room and have to have food water and litter tray in there, and also worried that she would feel like she's being punished and confined to one room
> Could try it the other way but not sure Kizzy would have it being confined to one room, especially as now in and out of the house



I'm wondering because with my two, even after they started getting out, whilst the black and white cat became the mainly outdoor cat, what really helped her was having a cat cave indoors that was all her own - they could share everything else with few problems - food bowls/water, litter box, beds in the greenhouse/living room but that cat cave in my bedroom was hers and hers alone - woe-betide the tabby if she dared to go anywhere near it!  Once she had that little bit of space, her confidence and sociability grew no-end - even if she didn't use it for months at a time in the summer.

After quite some years, the day I realised it was in such a state and the fabric was beginning to fail, so I took that cat cave out to dispose of it was major trauma for her though - I had planned to get rid of it but her reaction was such that I just cleaned it up and put it back for another year or so, before finding a replacement that she thankfully took-to no bother for her remaining years.

I also positioned the entrance so that she had to get to it by going under a low table, so she was completely protected in there.


----------



## stavros (Jul 18, 2021)

Cloo said:


> We have deeply offended Vastra by putting flea-prevention stuff on her shoulderblades this evening.


I feel your pain. The monthly administration of flea drops in my house is a careful balance of stealth and extreme violence.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2021)

Not been able to get hold of Misty to do a flea treatment yet, no complaint from Kizzy when we did hers thankfully


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 18, 2021)

Confusing


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 18, 2021)

Got your very own Escher perspective going on


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 18, 2021)

The black and white cat has breached the barrier


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 19, 2021)

Think Viv speaks for us all here.



And yes she did roll off the step straight after this was taken


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 19, 2021)

Foxes waiting for me to chuck out food for them. I feed them daily just past 10pm







Busy feeding them and then noticed Miko sat on the wall, waiting for his food:


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 19, 2021)

Here they are being fed


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2021)

Hugging the floor next to me to keep cool:


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 19, 2021)

Blumin heck you've got 6 foxes. Haven't seen one around where I live in the 15 years I've lived here but do remember a regular visitor around the Oldham area I previously lived at.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2021)

Kizzy keeps trying to find cool spots


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 19, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy keeps trying to find cool spots
> View attachment 279491


I sympathise! I went out for a walk today but had to come back because it was so hot I was panting like a dog. So tired. Our Lilith's OK though, she lies under Tim's bed, which is cool and shady for her.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I sympathise! I went out for a walk today but had to come back because it was so hot I was panting like a dog. So tired. Our Lilith's OK though, she lies under Tim's bed, which is cool and shady for her.



Yeah I do not do well in this heat, I went to the shops at around lunchtime and felt like I was going to pass out.  So hot in here too, sympathising with Kizzy 100% right now!

Also not getting much in the way of cuddles/lap time tonight either - we're all sort of within touching distance but it's too hot for the usual where they all pile on my lap.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm so glad Donut has chosen this evening for some extended Donut time


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 19, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Here they are being fed



 at you having a queue of foxes

have they got a source of water?  (which reminds me - i might suggest to mum-tat that she puts a water dish out for her resident foxes.  she doesn't want to encourage them by feeding them, but i guess keeping them healthy is better than the alternative...


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 19, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at you having a queue of foxes
> 
> have they got a source of water?  (which reminds me - i might suggest to mum-tat that she puts a water dish out for her resident foxes.  she doesn't want to encourage them by feeding them, but i guess keeping them healthy is better than the alternative...



I was thinking about this. I don't know, tbh. I could fill a plastic container with water and leave it outside before I chuck the food out.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 19, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at you having a queue of foxes
> 
> have they got a source of water?  (which reminds me - i might suggest to mum-tat that she puts a water dish out for her resident foxes.  she doesn't want to encourage them by feeding them, but i guess keeping them healthy is better than the alternative...



So, I put out a tupperware of filled with water. One finally notices it. Picks it up, tipping the water all out and walks away with the tupperware. 


Draco with two foxes waiting for their food


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 19, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> So, I put out a tupperware of filled with water. One finally notices it. Picks it up, tipping the water all out and walks away with the tupperware.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 20, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s just come in from the garden making some rather pathetic noises as he’s just too darn hot. I’ve given him some cat pate and some fresh catnip - the latter is so much stronger than the dried stuff. After going berserk for 5 mins, he’s found refuge on the landing and is currently sat on top of my PA speakers looking grumpy.


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2021)

Excitement last night as Missy twice came tearing in through the cat flap with a mouse in her mouth. She briefly dropped it once and it didn't run off, so I presume it was dead. As a good housemate she took it outside and did fuck knows what with it.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 20, 2021)

Usually Vic and Lil’ Bob would be chasing each other but the heat appears to have caused an outbreak of brotherly love (& about time too 🙂


----------



## philosophical (Jul 20, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Usually Vic and Lil’ Bob would be chasing each other but the heat appears to have caused an outbreak of brotherly love (& about time too 🙂
> 
> View attachment 279682
> 
> ...


 These cats are brilliant.
I love the name Lil'Bob.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 21, 2021)

Keeping me company whilst I'm on the loo


----------



## philosophical (Jul 21, 2021)

Harry the feral outside Mick and Wendy's this morning and Bloom having blagged his way into my kitchen.


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2021)

It's good having a PA to answer the phone whilst I'm working from home.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> It's good having a PA to answer the phone whilst I'm working from home.
> 
> View attachment 279818



Yes, that must be really nice. Obviously you've got no way of knowing how nice it is


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 21, 2021)

Took a while, but finally taken delivery of my cat Budha


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 21, 2021)

Miko coming through the GP surgery gate in the morning. Chloe came towards him in fast paced walk. Meet and greet. say hello. touch nose and maybe give their relationship another chance; but the silly boy saw it as a threat and run away..


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2021)

"I know where the food box is! Why don't you hooman?!? It's right here!!" 
Reckon she's capable of opening a pouch if she got hold of one


----------



## hash tag (Jul 21, 2021)

This is chimney. He was a stray and is now a pub cat. He has had at least 2 strokes and has been mauled by foxes. He is 20. +


----------



## Epona (Jul 21, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This is chimney. He was a stray and is now a pub cat. He has had at least 2 strokes and has been mauled by foxes. He is 20. +View attachment 279868



He does look like he's been through the wringer a few times bless him ❤️


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> He does look like he's been through the wringer a few times bless him ❤️



he does not look like the sort of cat who would take a lot of nonsense...


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 22, 2021)

Rogue - So, how much do I weigh....? Hmmm. Not bad. Haters gunna hate, but I'm slim. And beautiful


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 22, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue - So, how much do I weigh....? Hmmm. Not bad. Haters gunna hate, but I'm slim. And beautiful



and hard to use the excuse of wearing your winter fur this time of year...


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he does not look like the sort of cat who would take a lot of nonsense...


He was his own boss, that's for sure. He reigned supreme over everything in the pub.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 22, 2021)

Bit of relaxation from the stress of choosing somewhere to relax. Built in smile.


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2021)

I cannot get Jakey off my lap this afternoon, it is fucking boiling and I am horribly uncomfortable and really don't need 5kg of beautiful soft warming fluffy fur making me sweat.  He is not having it though, he is determined to be on my lap.  Am sitting here overheating.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 22, 2021)

Been working from home for 5 months now... Quite staggering the tail off of the cat's level of interest in me - First couple months he couldn't stay away from my desk.  Now it appears he largely couldn't give a shit - and I'm lucky to see him a couple times a day.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> "I know where the food box is! Why don't you hooman?!? It's right here!!"
> Reckon she's capable of opening a pouch if she got hold of one
> View attachment 279857


She's so cute. It seems like she's come on a lot since hiding under the bath!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> She's so cute. It seems like she's come on a lot since hiding under the bath!


Yes indeed, getting more vocal by the day, and owning the garden


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> "I know where the food box is! Why don't you hooman?!? It's right here!!"
> Reckon she's capable of opening a pouch if she got hold of one
> View attachment 279857


I once left some packeted treats out on the kitchen top when I went away, for my cat-sitting neighbours to give her in case she gave them any shit.

She ate through the packaging.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 22, 2021)

Vic knows he’s one good looking bastard:



While Lil’ Bob is grumbling on the floor


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 22, 2021)

Vic reflecting…


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2021)

Misty has been appearing the last few nights, coming in the lounge off her own back and hanging around for strokes, mostly off partner but the odd one or two from me, she does this funny little thing with her paws like kneading dough


----------



## pogofish (Jul 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> she does this funny little thing with her paws like kneading dough



That's a very, very good sign - kneading is an instinctive behaviour, most associated with kittens stimulating milk from their mother but in older cats, it has all sorts of affection/bonding/attention/comfort/home associations - pretty much its a sign you are becoming their nearest and dearest.

It can however also be a sign of coming into heat in female cats, is she done?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2021)

pogofish said:


> That's a very, very good sign - kneading is an instinctive behaviour, most associated with kittens stimulating milk from their mother but in older cats, it has all sorts of affection/bonding/attention/comfort/home associations.
> 
> It can however also be a sign of coming into heat in female cats, is she done?


Thanks 
She is still very very nervous but improved a lot, curious about the open back door and smell of outside too, not tried to go through it yet

Yes both done before we got them
Need to give Misty her flea treatment too, worried about her reaction to being picked up and the neck thing
No issue with Kizzy's frontline


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> she does this funny little thing with her paws like kneading dough



yes, what pogofish said.

occasionally referred to as 'making biscuits'







more here.


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, what pogofish said.
> 
> occasionally referred to as 'making biscuits'
> 
> ...



The terminology is regional, here it is "mixing puddings"


----------



## Epona (Jul 23, 2021)

But yeah cats have various behaviours that they exhibit both when they feel comfortable, or when they are uncomfortable but want to feel comfortable - positive feedback, you know like they say if you force a smile it can improve your mood?   So mixing puddings can signal either comfort or trying to be comfortable. The fact she is out from hiding and doing it in view is a really positive thing, she's kind of reassuring herself when she does that. (They first do that motion to stimulate the flow of milk from their mother, so it is a reminder of safety and comfort and a full belly)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 23, 2021)

Not impressed with the heat. Which tbf I'm not either. I've spent most of the week in our home office, which is the hottest room in the house. It's also upstairs and I can't open the window more then a crack as these two idiots try and walk out the window, despite the back door being open downstairs.


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 23, 2021)

Just been down the local bike shop, stan’s look a like fast asleep. the other one was looking a little warm,


----------



## Numbers (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello from..

Dennis Brown, Marvellous Marvin and Ti (the annoying work colleague all up in your space).


----------



## Numbers (Jul 23, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This is chimney. He was a stray and is now a pub cat. He has had at least 2 strokes and has been mauled by foxes. He is 20. +View attachment 279868


Incredible.

Last time I was in Amsterdam I met a cat called Goldie, had about 2 teeth and a similar life history, residing in a cafe and surrounding establishments.  He just oozed a mad cat life.

He loved me and, I was later informed he never does, sat on my lap.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 23, 2021)

Me and Goldie


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2021)

I wish I was allowed to yawn with such impunity.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 23, 2021)

stavros said:


> I wish I was allowed to yawn with such impunity.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 23, 2021)

Lilith taking five in between chasing flies.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2021)

Better pic of Misty tonight (closer and not moving) , in lounge for a while before sneaking out the open door as Kizzy was already out there 
Mostly sat on a wall for about 20 mins, partner finally got them back in


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 23, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Better pic of Misty tonight (closer and not moving) , in lounge for a while before sneaking out the open door as Kizzy was already out there
> Mostly sat on a wall for about 20 mins, partner finally got them back in
> View attachment 280249


Adorable!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 23, 2021)

Upside down and fangs out. 
Milly fat paws chillin.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2021)

Couple of random cats in Tottenham.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 24, 2021)

Sibling love


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2021)

After testing multiple locations, this has been decided as the best place to sleep when it's bloody hot.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2021)

Misty hung around for a lot longer last night, lots more strokes but couldn't get her to come on sofa, and eventually ran upstairs as Kizzy was chasing her now and then. Shut door to downstairs so Kizzy was down and Misty was up, she came out from under bed and jumped up on bed and settled next to me! Resting against leg and went to sleep, was weird but cool. She was extending and relaxing her paw and claws in in the air for a while too.

Looked at the paperwork for both again and it says Misty is approx 6 and Kizzy approx 5 so hopefully Misty will keep Kizzy a bit in check when more confident!


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Misty hung around for a lot longer last night, lots more strokes but couldn't get her to come on sofa, and eventually ran upstairs as Kizzy was chasing her now and then. Shut door to downstairs so Kizzy was down and Misty was up, she came out from under bed and jumped up on bed and settled next to me! Resting against leg and went to sleep, was weird but cool. She was extending and relaxing her paw and claws in in the air for a while too.
> 
> Looked at the paperwork for both again and it says Misty is approx 6 and Kizzy approx 5 so hopefully Misty will keep Kizzy a bit in check when more confident!
> View attachment 280347


I'm glad she's finally finding her feet, and feels liberated enough to twitch said feet in the air.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 25, 2021)

Sad news.
About two weeks ago I posted a picture of my down the road neighbour whose cat Barry would follow him and his three little dogs when they went out, the little cat would turn back at the South Circ.
Sadly I found out this morning that Barry had died because of cancer.
RIP Barry.
John also told me that from the day Barry was taken, his other cat refuses cat food totally, and will only eat ‘human’ food like bits of chicken and suchlike


----------



## philosophical (Jul 25, 2021)

On a more positive note there was Manor House Gardens and Queen of Lee cat Sadie in her often frequented place. Near the picnickers the fowl the water and in a great vantage point.
Sadie was sporting an even bigger 'do not feed' red token on her collar.
Sadie verses feral Harry from my road would be a good contest because though small she is fearless.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 25, 2021)

Here is Banjo, who is about 4 months old, attacking my feet.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 25, 2021)

Also, what do more experienced cat owners think about giving a kitten oat milk? She really likes it, is it good for her?


----------



## Epona (Jul 25, 2021)

It's not nutritious for her so shouldn't replace food, but a little bit as an occasional treat is unlikely to do any harm.  Just check it isn't a sweetened oat milk drink, sugar or artificial sweetners are a no-no (and some sweeteners can be quite dangerous).  If she likes that sort of thing then goat milk is also usually ok as it is much lower lactose than cows milk, or you can get the little bottles of treat milk specifically for cats so it is lactose-free (the one I can think of is made by Whiskas but there may be others) - again anything like this is firmly in occasional treat territory and shouldn't replace any part of the diet.

Cows milk usually isn't tolerated well by cats so avoid that.


----------



## Callie (Jul 25, 2021)

jakethesnake said:


> Also, what do more experienced cat owners think about giving a kitten oat milk? She really likes it, is it good for her?


Cats like lots of things that are bad for them so I would ignore that they like something. Oats do not sound like something a cat would naturally eat so I'm going to say no. They shouldn't drink cow milk really either.

One of mine drinks cups of tea though 

I couldn't say for sure if oats/oat milk are strictly bad. It was suggested to me by the vet to add some oatmeal to my cats wet food to bulk her out as she had diarrhoea a lot and they suspected lack of fibre. I think some cereals are not good.

None of that helps does it?


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 25, 2021)

Callie said:


> Cats like lots of things that are bad for them so I would ignore that they like something. Oats do not sound like something a cat would naturally eat so I'm going to say no. They shouldn't drink cow milk really either.
> 
> One of mine drinks cups of tea though
> 
> ...


I think i'll just limit it to being a treat... not every day.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 25, 2021)

Friday night and the back door was open late because of the heat. Madam was coming and going.

About eleven pm I heard a great explosion of hissing, snarling and spitting.

Expecting that she and the lurking cat had set-to again - they last fought around a year ago and she won but he is much bigger/stronger now, I rushed out to find her birsed-up at the back door and the not very nice ginger tom that occasionally lurks in the garden/by the greenhouse, pacing to and fro in a surly manner just at the other side of the border by the back door.  It didn’t hang about too much longer when I came on the scene but unusually it didn’t rush away like a rocket - which is what it usually does when it sees me.

She has a few scratches - ear, head and shoulders and a bite on her tail.


----------



## Epona (Jul 25, 2021)

Massive clap of thunder just now, sounded very close.  Cats immediately perk up and head to sit on the windowsill to see if anything interesting is going on outside!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 25, 2021)

“Mr Handsome” Vic is out and about


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2021)

i am the servant of cats and bunnies for the next two weeks, plus access to a garden. think i’ll spend most evenings sitting out with a cat or two on my lap while bunnies eat my shoelaces


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2021)

jakethesnake said:


> Here is Banjo, who is about 4 months old, attacking my feet.View attachment 280454



A Russian Blue?


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2021)

Miko walking away as Chloe approached. Cheeky monkey disrespecting my baby girl   






Foxes last night congregating for their food


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2021)

ta da! BOTH


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 25, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> A Russian Blue?


I doubt it, i think she's a grey tabby - her markings don't really show up in photos.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 25, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Miko walking away as Chloe approached. Cheeky monkey disrespecting my baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could it be that Miko is a bit intimidated by Chloe ? 
She IS rather amazing.....
😁


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i am the servant of cats and bunnies for the next two weeks


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2021)

A cat and rain.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2021)

stavros said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


the bunnies and the cats totally ignore each other. one cat only goes for birds and the other is a successful hunter of flies


----------



## pogofish (Jul 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> the bunnies and the cats totally ignore each other. one cat only goes for birds and the other is a successful hunter of flies



When I had a cat, a bunny and two guinea pigs, my cat at the time took a very paternal interest in them and spent ages grooming them, sitting with them and shepherding them in their run in the garden.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2021)

pogofish said:


> When I had a cat, a bunny and two guinea pigs, my cat at the time took a very paternal interest in them and spent ages grooming them, sitting with them and shepherding them in their run in the garden.


i have also witnessed the piles of rabbit intestines on a croft up North, all from the actions of two massive-pawed farm cats


----------



## pogofish (Jul 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i have also witnessed the piles of rabbit intestines on a croft up North, all from the actions of two massive-pawed farm cats



Yup, same here - a friend whose farm/workshop cat lived almost entirely on rabbits/mice she caught in the fields around his steading - and as a virtually all-white cat, she often went about with an ear to ear “grin” of bloodstain!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2021)

Classic Sunday.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2021)

We're getting the full Donut experience this evening  <3


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 25, 2021)

I bloody love Donut.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2021)

He is fantastic, I have to say.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 26, 2021)

I suppose living a 15 minute walk up the road from Catford I should expect it, but despite not having a cat of my own my part of my street is cat world. It's like Eastenders of cats in the dozen or so houses nearby.
Cats are so stoical really as demonstrated by this sweet little girl who lives opposite. Her name is Matilda and she does not have a rear right leg, but the little darling just gets on with it.
Respect to you Matilda.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 26, 2021)

philosophical said:


> I suppose living a 15 minute walk up the road from Catford I should expect it, but despite not having a cat of my own my part of my street is cat world. It's like Eastenders of cats in the dozen or so houses nearby.





do you do tweeter?



			https://twitter.com/catsofcatford


----------



## philosophical (Jul 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> do you do tweeter?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/catsofcatford


No. Not on facebook or twitter and never have been.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 27, 2021)

On yr desk,  doing a decorative


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2021)

one of the young cats i’m looking after seems very interesting in chewing the parcel tape off my stashbox. is it just a sensory thing? she only seems interested in destroying it rather than eating it


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 27, 2021)

Lil’ Bob is a tangle of limbs coming in after the rain


----------



## petee (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm finding this hard to believe 










						Cats incredibly lazy, scientists find
					

They "appear to conserve energy to the greatest extent possible"




					thewhyaxis.substack.com


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 27, 2021)

petee said:


> I'm finding this hard to believe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same scientist who discovered that sloths are very slow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Is that the same scientist who discovered that sloths are very slow.


i saw one in London Zoo and it was quite nippy once it heard the clang of the zookeeper’s fruit bucket


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 27, 2021)

Cloo said:


> On yr desk,  doing a decorative
> 
> View attachment 280781



A) You have some fabulous art. 
B) I am starting a collection for a new t-shirt 😜


----------



## Cloo (Jul 27, 2021)

Schmetterling said:


> A) You have some fabulous art.
> B) I am starting a collection for a new t-shirt 😜


It is the fancy room!

It is one of his running t-shirts and he literally won't chuck them until they are 90% hole


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 27, 2021)

Ghost cat spotted in local GP car park before midnight


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 28, 2021)

Rogue and Chloe watching a fox eating cat food I chucked at it


----------



## petee (Jul 28, 2021)

I just learned that Alvi the Dutch internet cat went away in April. 😭


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Ghost cat spotted in local GP car park before midnight


Best way to beat the queues for an appointment.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 29, 2021)

petee said:


> I'm finding this hard to believe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤔


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 29, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue and Chloe watching a fox eating cat food I chucked at it



I love your cats.
🙂🥰


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 29, 2021)

philosophical said:


> I suppose living a 15 minute walk up the road from Catford I should expect it, but despite not having a cat of my own my part of my street is cat world. It's like Eastenders of cats in the dozen or so houses nearby.
> Cats are so stoical really as demonstrated by this sweet little girl who lives opposite. Her name is Matilda and she does not have a rear right leg, but the little darling just gets on with it.
> Respect to you Matilda.
> 
> View attachment 280579View attachment 280581


Yeah, in our street in Tottenham as well as our Lilith , we've got Oliver (a black kitten at the end who I haven't yet managed to photograph), Cookie next door and Fat Audrey at the other end.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2021)

Kizzy in one of her main spots


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 29, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 280533
> 
> Classic Sunday.


"No May, you've been hogging the telly enough, it's my turn to choose for once!"


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2021)

Misty went out in the dark last night and was out for almost 2 hours! Kizzy was concerned and miaowing at me and in and out looking for her sister
Heard a fair bit of fighting/stand off not too far away and was a bit worried but very relieved when Misty came back unscathed!
Misty is still nervous but hiding less


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 29, 2021)

We've also got a cheeky black cat who visits our garden and sometimes comes in through the cat flap. Caught him trying to steal my roast chicken lunch yesterday.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 29, 2021)

Miko and Rogues encounter this morning. He was not harmed as I nudged her away from little micky


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2021)

Aww, great pics again!


----------



## philosophical (Jul 29, 2021)

Agree. Great dramatic pictures.


----------



## A380 (Jul 29, 2021)

For once Pip gets close to the other one and a half…


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2021)

Came back from a walk to this greeting


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 29, 2021)

Down the local bike shop again, a new sort of seat warmer,


----------



## Cloo (Jul 29, 2021)

Derpy pose


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 29, 2021)

My big sister just shared a fantastic picture of her cat:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> My big sister just shared a fantastic picture of her cat:
> View attachment 281154


That's purrfect!


----------



## Cloo (Jul 29, 2021)

I do like that Vastra appears to have declared twilight to be her time to sit peering out of the front room window


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 29, 2021)

Milly looking out 

At me feeding cartoon head. CH clocking Milly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 29, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly looking out


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 29, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 281180


That's fantastic. Goes off to printer ..


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Came back from a walk to this greeting
> View attachment 281142


from other angle


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 30, 2021)

Lil’ Bob has claimed the fancy new box


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2021)

My charges, Fred & Wilma, are delightful company though Fred tries to stop me leaving for work in the morning. He also seems to be trying to kill me whenever I descend the staircase


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> My charges, Fred & Wilma, are delightful company though Fred tries to stop me leaving for work in the morning. He also seems to be trying to kill me whenever I descend the staircase




Pics needed 😁


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Pics needed 😁


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 281216



Is that Wilma?


----------



## philosophical (Jul 30, 2021)

Once again Bloom at the back door first thing going for a gold medal in scrounging.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Is that Wilma?


that’s Fred, this is Wilma:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2021)

She’s a bit touched - this is what she is doing right now:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2021)

they both love chewing on plastic and cardboard - I don't remember any of my other cats doing that - they're not eating it, just chewing - maybe they just like the feel of it or the crakling of the plastic.

I'm home all day today and am already a bit annoyed that they won't leave me alone - the usual keyboard/book interception and conspiring to trip me up. And they're very very vocal and demanding when I feed them. But that's normal iirc. It's been too long since I looked after cats!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 30, 2021)

Vic demonstrates to Lil’ Bob that “You snooze, you lose” 😾


----------



## smmudge (Jul 30, 2021)

Don't know why I've been reluctant to post this but in June Dylan died  hit by a car. We were devastated and came as a huge shock as you can imagine. 

Er anyway I have quite an impulsive wife.. so yesterday we got kittens and this was my morning....

Waking up to this



Bit of brekkie



A visit to the loo and an interesting new toy



Get down to serious kitten business



Phew, need a nap



I have every intention of raising them as inside cats! At the moment they are so small they're happy exploring the kitchen only (even the lounge is too big!). 

It seems weird to put both this news in one post, we still feel a bit funny about it, happy but still sad. But how can I keep kitten pics to myself?


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> they both love chewing on plastic and cardboard - I don't remember any of my other cats doing that - they're not eating it, just chewing - maybe they just like the feel of it or the crakling of the plastic.
> 
> I'm home all day today and am already a bit annoyed that they won't leave me alone - the usual keyboard/book interception and conspiring to trip me up. And they're very very vocal and demanding when I feed them. But that's normal iirc. It's been too long since I looked after cats!



My Vic loves to bite and rip up newspaper when he’s wankered on catnip. It’s just his thing 🙂


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> She’s a bit touched - this is what she is doing right now:
> View attachment 281226


 my tabby and white cat (Tiny Poo) likes rubbing her face is carrier bags. She will actively seek them out, sometimes in the middle of the night so she wakes everyone up with her incessant rustling. She looks a lot like Fred


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 30, 2021)

Sorry to read about Dylan. I hope the kittens bring you much joy!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2021)

So sorry to hear about Dylan smmudge 
I was reluctant to post about Molly passing for a while, hurts too much I think

Yay for kittens!


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2021)

also very sorry to hear about Dylan, he was lovely x


----------



## Epona (Jul 30, 2021)

smmudge - so sorry for your loss.  I understand not wanting to post about it (although I myself did the opposite and probably haven't run out of steam for banging on about my poor Radar, I am aware that I talk about it a lot even now) - typing it out makes it more real and unavoidable.

Very sweet kittens, hopefully they are a good distraction from your grief.


----------



## oryx (Jul 30, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Don't know why I've been reluctant to post this but in June Dylan died  hit by a car. We were devastated and came as a huge shock as you can imagine.
> 
> Er anyway I have quite an impulsive wife.. so yesterday we got kittens and this was my morning....
> 
> ...


Lovely kittens. Sorry to hear about Dylan, though.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 30, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Don't know why I've been reluctant to post this but in June Dylan died  hit by a car. We were devastated and came as a huge shock as you can imagine.
> 
> Er anyway I have quite an impulsive wife.. so yesterday we got kittens and this was my morning....
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss. But he'd want you to be happy and love other cats. They're adorable!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2021)

Kizzy is being moody today!


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 30, 2021)

smmudge 
The kittens are adorable 🥰

Sad to read about Dylan 🙁


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2021)

smmudge sorry about your cat, but hooray about your kittens. you’ll never forget a pet


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2021)

Fred is now trying to pull my shirt off and chew my belly hair


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 30, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> We've also got a cheeky black cat who visits our garden and sometimes comes in through the cat flap. Caught him trying to steal my roast chicken lunch yesterday.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 30, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Don't know why I've been reluctant to post this but in June Dylan died  hit by a car. We were devastated and came as a huge shock as you can imagine.
> 
> Er anyway I have quite an impulsive wife.. so yesterday we got kittens and this was my morning....



After we lost Buttons after 17 years on NYE 2015 I thought it would be ages before we took the plunge again as it all seemed a bit raw. However Mrs SFM started looking at cat rescue websites in January and by the middle of Feb 2016 we adopted Vic and Lil’ Bob. Of course we’ll never forget Buttons but she left such a huge gap in our lives (and in the household) it took two fellas to plug it - testament to her big personality. So glad we did it as they make every day a joy with their boundless enthusiasm - even if Lil’ Bob likes to headbutt me awake most days at 6am 😴😼


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 30, 2021)

Really sorry to hear about Dylan smmudge
He was one of my faves on here, only mentioned him the other day to a friend who commented on how mine is a contortionist . She was always outdone by Dylan. RIP lovely little bendy cat.x


----------



## Me76 (Jul 30, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> My Vic loves to bite and rip up newspaper when he’s wankered on catnip. It’s just his thing 🙂


My old cat Nutta used to love shredding any paper that was left on the floor.  I had got used to it and so didn't leave anything down.  Didn't think I'd need to tell my boyfriend (now of 23 years) the first time he stayed over, cos why would you?  

Next morning he was £150 lighter as he'd left his cash wages on the floor and Nutta had shredded 3 £50 notes.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 30, 2021)

Sorry to hear about Dylan.  

But those ears!!  I love the kitten stage when their ears are too big for them.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 30, 2021)

Aw thanks guys, it feels nice that Dylan made an impression here, and how understanding everyone is that we got some kittens so quickly. Kind of felt like we were betraying Dylan a bit.

I have to say though they are soooooo fucking cute  kitten purrs and leg rubs 😍



Calamity1971 said:


> Really sorry to hear about Dylan smmudge
> He was one of my faves on here, only mentioned him the other day to a friend who commented on how mine is a contortionist . She was always outdone by Dylan. RIP lovely little bendy cat.x



Think I've got another one in training!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy is being moody today!
> View attachment 281321



Kizzy still being moody, alternates between that spot or on sofa next to humans, looks very tired and eyes closing a lot but has also lashed out a couple of times in annoyance and possibly breathing quickly :/
Also hasn't been out much today
Worried that she is ill! Vets tomorrow if same...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2021)

Perked up a bit now!  Back on box/perch, probably fine


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2021)

Patch just looked so at peace. 



The crossed paws are just too cute.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2021)

Forgive the framing in this one as I was trying to play with the kitten with one hand  and film with the other.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 31, 2021)

Now Bloom is a standard size male cat.
This is the ledge window at the back of my kitchen.


The ledge is about 3/4 to 2/3 a standard cat’s width, and only the length if the cat is in a semi crouched position.
So Bloom by literally wedging himself using head and arse is able to sleep on that ledge.
Sorry about the pictures but I had to take them from inside to avoid disturbing him.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 31, 2021)

That was Bloom yesterday.
This is Bloom waiting in standard scrounging position this morning.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 31, 2021)

Aw smmudge so sorry to hear about Dylan, I adored him from afar and am sure it must have hurt to lose him like that.

The kittens are peak cute, I hope you both enjoy them  It's what he would have wanted, he always seemed like a generous soul.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 31, 2021)

The girls make this look good


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> The girls make this look good



When you go to bed tonight you are going to pull back the covers and find a great big cat shit right in the middle and it will serve you right


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 31, 2021)

Banjo sinking her teeth into my arm. She's on one today


----------



## petee (Jul 31, 2021)

jakethesnake said:


> View attachment 281439
> Banjo sinking her teeth into my arm. She's on one today



ummm ... cute?


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 31, 2021)

petee said:


> ummm ... cute?


She only does it if she likes you


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2021)

Kizzy still bit moody today, moving around ok tho


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 281180


Milly has been spotted in the Arnolfini marriage portrait, too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2021)

I think I'll just drink the standing water on the garden chair rather than the fresh water left inside for me!!


----------



## Me76 (Jul 31, 2021)

Ours had their annual check up at the vets today.  Had a bit of a panic when the vet was worried about how much Ozzie had lost in a year, even though last time we were in we were told she was overweight and we had to do something.  But then we realised it was over two years because when they had their vaccines last year, we weren't allowed in because of covid and the vet didn't record their weight then.  So panic over.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 31, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy still bit moody today, moving around ok tho
> View attachment 281448


Could it be possible that she's had a bit too much catnip?!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Could it be possible that she's had a bit too much catnip?!


Don't think so


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 31, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Patch just looked so at peace.


Aww, your cat has the same name as my parents' new cat! Was actually able to visit them recently (after a long time), here's a picture of their Patch:


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 31, 2021)

Not my pictures, but apparently Patch really likes exploring their big shelf of Jewish books and had to be told off for biting the Talmud:


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 31, 2021)

My son's bed has a third pillow for Lyndon to lie upon (his back is to the regular pillows). This is his very favourite place to be


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2021)

Found an old photo of my dear departed Radar that really summed him up nicely (caught mid miaow - telling us what to do while sitting on top of the sitting room door, as you do) and thought you might like to see it:


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 1, 2021)

I would get on with the housework but i don't want to disturb the cat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2021)

Arguing with the cats a lot


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 1, 2021)

Daughter of miko's owner bringing the dog over for a walk in the garden. She is always struggling with this dog


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 1, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Daughter of miko's owner bringing the dog over for a walk in the garden. She is always struggling with this dog



or do you mean dog bringing daughter of miko's owner over?


----------



## stavros (Aug 1, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Not my pictures, but apparently Patch really likes exploring their big shelf of Jewish books and had to be told off for biting the Talmud:
> View attachment 281487
> View attachment 281488
> View attachment 281489


The thing is, every cat I've ever met certainly believes there's a supreme being.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 1, 2021)

Kitten Sunday

This is Tilly





And this is Toby (sorry another one xsunnysuex !)


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 1, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Kitten Sunday
> 
> This is Tilly
> 
> ...


Awwwww cute!


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 1, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Kitten Sunday
> 
> This is Tilly
> 
> ...




Oh .. they are so cute!!!


----------



## stavros (Aug 1, 2021)

Toby seems to be saying, "Get your hands away from there, or I'll test out these newly growing claws".


----------



## smmudge (Aug 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> Toby seems to be saying, "Get your hands away from there, or I'll test out these newly growing claws".



 he seemed to really like it! Managed to capture the only two times he hasn't been running around all day!


----------



## Epona (Aug 1, 2021)

smmudge - they are adorable!


----------



## two-and-eight (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2021)

Misty in lounge lots today
Even flopped on floor!


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 2, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Misty in lounge lots today
> Even flopped on floor!
> View attachment 281730


Great to see her! Hope Kizzy is feeling better.


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2021)

A rare decent photo of Zoe.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 2, 2021)

In today's edition of 'Vastra takes the piss behind me while I work'...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Great to see her! Hope Kizzy is feeling better.


Yes thanks, bit less vocal but fine, even being nicer to her sister!


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 2, 2021)

Lil’ Bob with the setting sun in his eyes


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 2, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Yes thanks, bit less vocal but fine, even being nicer to her sister!


Fantastic!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)

Our Lilith had her first birthday yesterday. All grown up!


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 3, 2021)

Banjo pouncing on a tennis ball!


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2021)

jakethesnake said:


> Banjo pouncing on a tennis ball!
> View attachment 281869


I recommend table tennis balls. They're more the size to be batted about by our feline overlords.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> I recommend table tennis balls. They're more the size to be batted about by our feline overlords.


One of mine loves tennis balls. Gets her back  claws in and kills them.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> I recommend table tennis balls. They're more the size to be batted about by our feline overlords.



Me and Lil’ Bob play cat stair ping pong tennis at least 3 times a week


----------



## smmudge (Aug 3, 2021)

I took an optical illusion photo. Try to guess which head belongs to which body


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 3, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Kitten Sunday
> 
> This is Tilly
> 
> ...


I have died ❤️


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 3, 2021)

This is not my cat...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> This is not my cat...
> 
> View attachment 281925
> 
> View attachment 281926


I love how cheeky they are! He looks like Cookie next door to us.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2021)

putting the bins out can get complicated.

I'm in a first floor flat so my front door opens on to the same doorstep as the flat downstairs.

As is often the case, kitty from downstairs was on the doorstep and demanded all the pettings.

Kitty from next door turns up, looks a bit miffed (I have achieved simultaneous pettings once, but it can lead to the two of them swearing at each other so I withdrew)

Next door kitty then went up my stairs and had to be persuaded to leave the premises.

Having sorted the bins out, next door kitty followed me and demanded a fuss (she's variable - sometimes doesn't want attention, sometimes accepts it, occasionally demands it) then downstairs kitty demanded more pettings when i got back to the door...


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> I recommend table tennis balls. They're more the size to be batted about by our feline overlords.


She likes being able to stick her claws in the tennis ball and fling it about. She did have a ping pong ball but it's rolled under the dresser.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 3, 2021)

Chloe meets Miko and Draco's brother, Akiro for the first time.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 4, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe meets Miko and Draco's brother, Akiro for the first time.



Akiro is a very handsome cat.
🙂


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 4, 2021)

Yet again Banjo prevents me from doing anything constructive.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2021)

INVADER OUT THE FRONT!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2021)

So very long suffering!!


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2021)

jakethesnake said:


> Yet again Banjo prevents me from doing anything constructive.



They're good at that


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2021)

jakethesnake said:


> Yet again Banjo prevents me from doing anything constructive.


You mean you can't lift dumbbells or play the bongos with your spare foot?! Pathetic.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 4, 2021)

It is not all love and roses between the cats... this looks like a cat version of Nosferatu:


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> It is not all love and roses between the cats... this looks like a cat version of Nosferatu:View attachment 282084



Mine look like that when they are disagreeing about who owns today's favourite sleeping spot 

One wins and the other scarpers, then creeps back a few minutes later with an apology and a humble request to be allowed to share - which is usually granted


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2021)

Miko sat on a wall


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Miko sat on a wall



_Mission Impossible theme music_


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe meets Miko and Draco's brother, Akiro for the first time.


Awww, he's so cute!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2021)

Misty stayed in lounge for ages and even settled on arm of sofa for a fair while


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2021)

Getting more and more relaxed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2021)

: purr :


----------



## Epona (Aug 5, 2021)

Wonderful to see, ddraig - looks as though that initial period of fear and hiding is in the rear view mirror, hopefully things continue in this direction and you will soon barely remember the stress of worrying about them under the bath!

She is really pretty, it's great to see a photo from a bit closer up


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> Wonderful to see, ddraig - looks as though that initial period of fear and hiding is in the rear view mirror, hopefully things continue in this direction and you will soon barely remember the stress of worrying about them under the bath!
> 
> She is really pretty, it's great to see a photo from a bit closer up


Yeah  hope so!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2021)

Kizzy has now claimed that spot, no fighting tho thankfully


----------



## petee (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2021)

From today's rag 








						Toxic cat food fear as UK vets struggle with mysterious illness
					

As cases of blood condition pancytopenia persist, investigators suggest food fungi could be to blame




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## philosophical (Aug 5, 2021)

ddraig your saga of the emergence of the once under the bath cats is excellent.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 5, 2021)

Vastra's week has just got more challenging as it's gone along


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 5, 2021)

Why the big paws Lil’ Bob?


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 5, 2021)

That's a testament to your care and patience ddraig. Thanks for sharing your updates and lovely photos!


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 5, 2021)

Not cats, but...  some pics of my fox friends (who share the area with cats so technically counts ). Chucked them some cat food


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)

Foxes do remind me of cats, with their triangular ears and impressive agility, even though they're more closely related to dogs.


donkyboy said:


> Not cats, but...  some pics of my fox friends (who share the area with cats so technically counts ). Chucked them some cat food


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 6, 2021)

Find yourself a partner who holds and looks at you like Bella and you'll be alright


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 6, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Vastra's week has just got more challenging as it's gone along
> 
> View attachment 282197


Same for Donut.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 6, 2021)

Rik has got his eye on you.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2021)

Not the best pic but both of em playing nicely!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2021)

Fred the cat likes playing fetch with a ball of tinsel, like a dog. normal?


----------



## Epona (Aug 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Fred the cat likes playing fetch with a ball of tinsel, like a dog. normal?



Careful with the tinsel, if ingested it is extremely dangerous as it can perforate the intestines.

But yeah playing fetch is normal for some cats.  My Sonic used to pester me for hours by bringing me stuff to throw for him to retrieve when he was younger.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Fred the cat likes playing fetch with a ball of tinsel, like a dog. normal?


Normal for some of mine. If I roll a ball at Milly she bats it back with good accuracy. Years ago when I did the lottery my old cat korky used to fetch the scrunched up ticket when I'd  thrown it across the room.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> Careful with the tinsel, if ingested it is extremely dangerous as it can perforate the intestines.
> 
> But yeah playing fetch is normal for some cats.  My Sonic used to pester me for hours by bringing me stuff to throw for him to retrieve when he was younger.


i don't think it's actual tinsel then as these are cat toys


----------



## Epona (Aug 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think it's actual tinsel then as these are cat toys



Oh fair enough, the cat toy scrunchy things!  The stuff intended to be draped around Xmas trees is dangerous


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oh fair enough, the cat toy scrunchy things!


yep, those, sparkly spherical scrunchies!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2021)

friends again


----------



## petee (Aug 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Fred the cat likes playing fetch with a ball of tinsel, like a dog. normal?



my Joseph (from the 80s) used to play fetch with a rolled up piece of aluminum foil.


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2021)

My Sonic used to love playing fetch with scrunched up bits of paper when he was younger.  It could get really intense though, now he is old he is into the normal 16-20 hours of sleep per day cat thing.  Back when he was 2 or 3 years old he barely seemed to sleep and wanted to play fetch constantly - it was always either play fetch time or cuddle time.  He'd often bring me stuff that I hadn't thrown for him to try to initiate the game and just constantly tap my foot or leg with a paw while picking up and dropping whatever object he had brought on my foot until I threw something for him


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 7, 2021)

Vic & Mrs SFM


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic & Mrs SFM
> 
> View attachment 282461


Mrs SFM is wearing a top that complies with the feline dress code 
It is a wonderful picture!

We are having a hard time today, something in a podcast that he was listening to set OH off missing Radar and he arrived home from work this morning in tears which of course set me off.  It's like it never gets any easier, some days it still seems as raw as right after it happened, it was over 18 months ago but sometimes it is still just a really sharp edge, emotionally.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 7, 2021)

Epona said:


> Mrs SFM is wearing a top that complies with the feline dress code
> It is a wonderful picture!
> 
> We are having a hard time today, something in a podcast that he was listening to set OH off missing Radar and he arrived home from work this morning in tears which of course set me off.  It's like it never gets any easier, some days it still seems as raw as right after it happened, it was over 18 months ago but sometimes it is still just a really sharp edge, emotionally.



We still get a bit teary-eyed when FB throws up old pics or film of Buttons - and that was 5 years ago 😔


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 7, 2021)

Epona said:


> Mrs SFM is wearing a top that complies with the feline dress code
> It is a wonderful picture!
> 
> We are having a hard time today, something in a podcast that he was listening to set OH off missing Radar and he arrived home from work this morning in tears which of course set me off.  It's like it never gets any easier, some days it still seems as raw as right after it happened, it was over 18 months ago but sometimes it is still just a really sharp edge, emotionally.


Grief is horrible like that isn't it, you're getting on with stuff, then it can hit you out the blue. I don't think it disappears completely, just gets easier with time and random bad days. Hope tomorrow's better for you both.

seeformiles , that's a lovely pic! Vic looks so cute and babylike being cuddled by his mummy, even though he's such a big boy now.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 7, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Grief is horrible like that isn't it, you're getting on with stuff, then it can hit you out the blue. I don't think it disappears completely, just gets easier with time and random bad days. Hope tomorrow's better for you both.
> 
> seeformiles , that's a lovely pic! Vic looks so cute and babylike being cuddled by his mummy, even though he's such a big boy now.



Vic feels such things are beneath his dignity whereas Lil’ Bob actively solicits affection 🙂


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 7, 2021)

ddraig said:


> View attachment 282430



Looks like all your hard work is paying off - great to see! 🙂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 7, 2021)

A new friend I just made in Muswell Hill.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Looks like all your hard work is paying off - great to see! 🙂


Thanks
Misty still won't have proper strokes from me and goes off into other room when approached but improving all the time.
Waited up till almost 5am for her to come back in this morning!  
Need to get the cat flap in!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Fred the cat likes playing fetch with a ball of tinsel, like a dog. normal?



Yep. We had a cat that you could throw a ball out of the patio doors and down the garden, he would retrieve it.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2021)

Cats for dummies. 

Mlle Fire is off in France for a month with mini fire and I'm home alone with Ziggy. He's become very friendly now I am provider of food and picker upper of shit.

Poor thing is probably a bit bored during the day as I am at work a lot, what's a good toy for keeping them entertained? Should I leave the radio on?

Also I bought a cat laser pointer thing from Wilko's so he can have a run around after that in the evening when I'm home. I'm a bit knackered for running around the place with him so works for both of us. Are these OK to use?

Here's us watching the Grand Prix last Sunday.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2021)

Catnip puzzle box! Kizzy goes nuts for it every day!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2021)

This thing





						Willow's Silver Vine Scratch Box Cat Toy | Pets At Home
					

ProductShortDescription is available to buy online at Pets at Home, the UK's largest pet shop with fast delivery and low prices




					www.petsathome.com


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2021)

ddraig said:


> This thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. Thanks. I guess it has a lifespan, do they last long?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Cool. Thanks. I guess it has a lifespan, do they last long?


The one here is still going and she has battered it a bit, still scratches the top, plays with the puzzle and sits on it as a perch!


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2021)

SOLD!


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 7, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Thanks
> Misty still won't have proper strokes from me and goes off into other room when approached but improving all the time.
> Waited up till almost 5am for her to come back in this morning!
> Need to get the cat flap in!



Vic has taken nearly 4 years to properly interact with us. He was an entitled little twat beforehand - only using the house for bed and board and rejecting affection. Now he’s a really sweet boy so time sorts everything 😀


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 7, 2021)

Vogue? Louis Vuitton? No - Vic would rather sleep


----------



## stavros (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Also I bought a cat laser pointer thing from Wilko's so he can have a run around after that in the evening when I'm home. I'm a bit knackered for running around the place with him so works for both of us. Are these OK to use?


As long as you don't shine it in his eyes then they're a brilliant thing for cats. You don't require much effort at all, and it confuses the fuck out of them when the thing they're trying to kill just disappears.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2021)

i am absolutely smitten with Fred & Wilma, such sweet and loving kitties. I’m supposed to go back home this afternoon but can’t as  I’ve got a cat on me.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i am absolutely smitten with Fred & Wilma, such sweet and loving kitties. I’m supposed to go back home this afternoon but can’t as  I’ve got a cat on me.
> View attachment 282536



Very good looking kitty 🙂


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 7, 2021)

Shit weather solidarity sleep.
This is unusual. Normally two together but three is very rare.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 7, 2021)

There is something wrong with big Chloe. has been larthargic and lost her apatite. Almost a week now. Taken her to goddard vet. Did a blood test. has been given pro-kolin, apatite tablet. Anti-nausea jab. Nothing seems to be working. Took her to the RVC in camden today for second opinion. they gave her painkillers and said if things don't improve in next 10 days or so, then a scan of her abdomen would be the next step.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 7, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> There is something wrong with big Chloe. has been larthargic and lost her apatite. Almost a week now. Taken her to goddard vet. Did a blood test. has been given pro-kolin, apatite tablet. Anti-nausea jab. Nothing seems to be working. Took her to the RVC in camden today for second opinion. they gave her painkillers and said if things don't improve in next 10 days or so, then a scan of her abdomen would be the next step.


Fingers crossed she improves soon, Donkyboy.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2021)

get well soon, chloe


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 7, 2021)

Got holiday booked for 25 sept to Tenerife  aint going if she does not improve. dont care if we all lose our money. not putting her in a cattery in this state and aint interested in leaving her with anybody.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 7, 2021)

Hope Chloe improves soon donkyboy 🤞🤞


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 7, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vogue? Louis Vuitton? No - Vic would rather sleep
> 
> View attachment 282530


Ahh our older cat (Acapulco) had a career in fashion, this is his business Instagram profile








						Aquis (@acapulcofashioncat) • Instagram photos and videos
					

126 Followers, 123 Following, 154 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Aquis (@acapulcofashioncat)




					instagram.com


----------



## Cloo (Aug 8, 2021)

New chair, which is of course now hers


----------



## philosophical (Aug 8, 2021)

Bloom in a patch of sunlight.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 8, 2021)

New box - Claimed by Vic


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2021)

happy international cat day


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 8, 2021)

stavros said:


> As long as you don't shine it in his eyes then they're a brilliant thing for cats. You don't require much effort at all, and it confuses the fuck out of them when the thing they're trying to kill just disappears.


I used to live with a cat who I could keep entertained with just the reflected sunlight from my phone screen on a sunny day, like a budget/DIY laser pointer. Anyone else found this?

Anyway, risked the rain and went for a short walk today, ran into the super friendly local tabby:


----------



## smmudge (Aug 8, 2021)

donkyboy hope Chloe feels better soon 😿


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2021)

New duvet cover, clearly needs fluffing up!


----------



## izz (Aug 8, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> New box - Claimed by Vic
> 
> View attachment 282684


Seriously impressed by the high end nature of your deliveries. I'd love a look round your skincare cabinet 😊


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 8, 2021)

izz said:


> Seriously impressed by the high end nature of your deliveries. I'd love a look round your skincare cabinet 😊



You’ll have to speak to Mrs SFM - my skincare regime is nonexistent 😀


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 8, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s got in on the box action 😼


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 8, 2021)

Ollie gets a new scratching post for Christmas. They are the rope wrapped type, and he shreds one a year.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 8, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ollie gets a new scratching post for Christmas. They are the rope wrapped type, and he shreds one a year.



Christmas shop already? 
😳


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Christmas shop already?
> 😳


Christmas present for a cat?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2021)

The old tory git did say "gets" not "got" tbf, so could mean, will get at xmas not bought already, but then you never know!


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Christmas present for a cat?



Well...why not? I'm sure they appreciate little gifts. 🙂


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Well...why not? I'm sure they appreciate little gifts. 🙂


they do, but they have no concept of Christmas. seems daft to buy them something for reasons that are irrelevant. Kitties are always getting treats anyway


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> they do, but they have no concept of Christmas. seems daft to buy them something for reasons that are irrelevant. Kitties are always getting treats anyway



Probably more for the owner's benefit...wanting to include the cat at Christmas.

Although my aunt's cat was disgusted when he didnt get a gift and saw everyone opening gifts one Christmas. 
He peed on one of the uncle's lovely new Christmas socks.


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> they do, but they have no concept of Christmas. seems daft to buy them something for reasons that are irrelevant. Kitties are always getting treats anyway



Well often at Xmas stuff is delivered in cardboard boxes.  So they kind of by default often get a new cardboard box around that time   But it isn't their only one all year of course


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2021)

Epona said:


> Well often at Xmas stuff is delivered in cardboard boxes.  So they kind of by default often get a new cardboard box around that time   But it isn't their only one all year of course


ooh yeah and balls of wrapping paper!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 9, 2021)

You're not putting this box in the recycling. I'm going to sit next to the bin in it? 
Charlie taking ownership ..


----------



## pogofish (Aug 9, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> There is something wrong with big Chloe. has been larthargic and lost her apatite. Almost a week now. Taken her to goddard vet. Did a blood test. has been given pro-kolin, apatite tablet. Anti-nausea jab. Nothing seems to be working. Took her to the RVC in camden today for second opinion. they gave her painkillers and said if things don't improve in next 10 days or so, then a scan of her abdomen would be the next step.



The hot/humid, muggy/heavy summer weather like we have been having recently can make my cat pretty lethargic and with not so much of an appetite.  It usually rapidly returns to normal when it cools down a bit.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 9, 2021)

Another tough day in cat land


----------



## philosophical (Aug 9, 2021)

This is feral Harry on Vanessa’s doorstep directly opposite this morning.
Classic cat doorstep pose I reckon.
Harry has adopted our end of the road but he is owned by nobody, you might call him a freecat of the land. 🍗


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 9, 2021)

philosophical said:


> This is feral Harry on Vanessa’s doorstep directly opposite this morning.
> Classic cat doorstep pose I reckon.
> Harry has adopted our end of the road but he is owned by nobody, you might call him a freecat of the land. 🍗
> 
> View attachment 282829



My sis-in-law lived on a large crescent street in Nottingham for much of the 90s that had a communal moggy. Her house called him Billy but, after enquiries with the neighbours, discovered he went by several other monikers and had a routine as to whose turn it was to feed him dinner so he never outstayed him welcome in any one household.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 9, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> My sis-in-law lived on a large crescent street in Nottingham for much of the 90s that had a communal moggy. Her house called him Billy but, after enquiries with the neighbours, discovered he went by several other monikers and had a routine as to whose turn it was to feed him dinner so he never outstayed him welcome in any one household.



Sounds like Harry.
And to an extent my mate Bloom who tarts himself up and down about ten houses round me.
If you take away the years an average person spends at work, or otherwise stressed and worried about coping with existence, I would guess cats have a better quality of life than we do


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 9, 2021)

The suns out , but stan’s pretending to sleep.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Sounds like Harry.
> And to an extent my mate Bloom who tarts himself up and down about ten houses round me.
> If you take away the years an average person spends at work, or otherwise stressed and worried about coping with existence, I would guess cats have a better quality of life than we do


That was the plot of a children's book I owned as a child - Inga Moore's _Six Dinner Sid_! The cat in that book lives the life of Riley with six different families - until he gets ill one day and gets six different vet trips, and is promptly rumbled.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 9, 2021)

Dora seems to like the new treehouse.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 9, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Dora seems to like the new treehouse.
> 
> View attachment 282888




Enough room for most of the cats? All together...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Enough room for most of the cats? All together...


I doubt it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 9, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> The suns out , but stan’s pretending to sleep. View attachment 282868



are you sure he's just asleep?  he looks more like he's in a comma


----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> are you sure he's just asleep?  he looks more like he's in a comma



OMG that's just dreadful...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2021)

Misty actually played with the puzzle box earlier! and got the dreamies out


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 10, 2021)

Shafi 😊


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 10, 2021)

Hope your Chloe is okay donkyboy.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 10, 2021)

Yep, ditto donkyboy


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 10, 2021)

I literally bloody love her. Silly, isn't it


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 10, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I literally bloody love her. Silly, isn't it
> 
> View attachment 282955


Those ears!  😊


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 10, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I literally bloody love her. Silly, isn't it
> 
> View attachment 282955



No - not at all. The notion that two sentient and affectionate creatures have actively chosen to share our living space and trust us more than anyone is a pretty goshdarned amazing situation - their ability to melt our hearts on a regular basis even more so. 😺😼


----------



## spitfire (Aug 10, 2021)

ddraig said:


> The one here is still going and she has battered it a bit, still scratches the top, plays with the puzzle and sits on it as a perch!



Win! Thanks ddraig.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Win! Thanks ddraig.
> 
> View attachment 282994
> 
> View attachment 282995


Yay!  
May it bring hours of joy to them and you!


----------



## Signal 11 (Aug 10, 2021)

Visitor cat stalking the birds.


----------



## starfish (Aug 11, 2021)

I find it increasigly difficult to work under these conditions.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 11, 2021)

Miko and his brother, Akiro


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 11, 2021)

Theon seems to have had a paw extension.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 11, 2021)

ddraig going well. Shame I can’t embed the short clip that apple phones do as he fell off backwards about .5 seconds after this.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2021)

Yay!  worth it for that pic alone!!


----------



## spitfire (Aug 11, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Yay!  worth it for that pic alone!!



Indeed. Thanks again.


----------



## Epona (Aug 12, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Miko and his brother, Akiro



So beautiful!

How is Chloe doing?  Best wishes and love to her and to you.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 12, 2021)

My tired little Toby toes.    ♥️


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 12, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> My tired little Toby toes.    ♥️
> 
> View attachment 283208



Not seen Toby toes in a while. Nice to see him. 🙂


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 12, 2021)

Epona said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> How is Chloe doing?  Best wishes and love to her and to you.



Small shoots of improvement with Chloe. Will continue to monitor the big girl.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 12, 2021)

Hiding from the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 12, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Hiding from the vacuum cleaner.
> 
> View attachment 283246




..... or .... 

Making sure nobody eats the sweeties.
🙂


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 12, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> ..... or ....
> 
> Making sure nobody eats the sweeties.
> 🙂


Haha he's welcome to any sweets he finds it in  those tins. They are filled with odds and sods.  🤣


----------



## ddraig (Aug 12, 2021)

Kizzy blissed out on box with added catnip
Misty has started playing with the box more too!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 12, 2021)

Both again last night (Misty on arm of sofa and Kizzy lying on it)
Misty has a bit of a Yoda look about her now and then
She has been getting more confident, not running around and away so much and even allowing more strokes!


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 12, 2021)

Went to visit my big sister, and her cats:


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 12, 2021)

every night. just after 9pm. they gather outside my flat. waiting for their sainsburys pork sausages


----------



## Epona (Aug 12, 2021)

Most neighbourhoods have stories about a local crazy cat person or someone who always puts bread out and encourages the pigeons.  donkyboy  is the local fox-wrangler in that area, and will go down in history as such.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 12, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> every night. just after 9pm. they gather outside my flat. waiting for their sainsburys pork sausages




And they have learned to socially distance too. 👍


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 12, 2021)

Epona said:


> Most neighbourhoods have stories about a local crazy cat person or someone who always puts bread out and encourages the pigeons.  donkyboy  is the local fox-wrangler in that area, and will go down in history as such.



One of them is a smart monkey. He gobbles the sausage in a couple of seconds knowing that I will chuck more at him so he ends up eating more than his friends. While the others are still eating their first, he is on his third. I like his hustle.


----------



## Epona (Aug 12, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> One of them is a smart monkey. He gobbles the sausage in a couple of seconds knowing that I will chuck more at him so he ends up eating more than his friends. While the others are still eating their first, he is on his third. I like his hustle.



My Jakeyboy in fox form


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 12, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Went to visit my big sister, and her cats:
> View attachment 283325
> View attachment 283326




Second one looks like you owe them...big time


😁


----------



## Epona (Aug 12, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Second one looks like you owe them...big time
> 
> 
> 😁



It just needs the Jaws theme and it will take on a whole new meaning  🤣


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 12, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> every night. just after 9pm. they gather outside my flat. waiting for their sainsburys pork sausages


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 12, 2021)

Here are two up close


----------



## Epona (Aug 12, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Here are two up close




OMG they are gorgeous!  The foxes round here are like that, well fed and glossy coats and not that nervous around people.

There are places (wildlife charities and the like) you can get mange medication to put in their food if they get infested, it is something they can be a bit prone to - but they look fine.  Just something to consider if they start looking a bit scruffy and/or itchy


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> OMG they are gorgeous!  The foxes round here are like that, well fed and glossy coats and not that nervous around people.
> 
> There are places (wildlife charities and the like) you can get mange medication to put in their food if they get infested, it is something they can be a bit prone to - but they look fine.  Just something to consider if they start looking a bit scruffy and/or itchy



Yes. I gave one treatment for mange last August. Managed to video it


----------



## Epona (Aug 13, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Yes. I gave one treatment for mange last August. Managed to video it




Lovely video!  Half expecting to see a photo of you sitting on the sofa one Sunday afternoon with a pile of cats and foxes all curled up on your lap!!


----------



## spitfire (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2021)

spitfire said:


> View attachment 283407


Awww, so cute and funny! I wish there was a way to simultaneously use "Love" _and _"Haha". I chose "laughing" at first, but have now changed it to "love" because I see he's already got a laugh before me.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 13, 2021)

look at these two monkeys. they have a home, but keep coming over for food


----------



## pogofish (Aug 13, 2021)

I found the lurking cat watching me intently from under the bush right by the back door when I was cooking my tea the other night.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 13, 2021)

Apologies for having more path than cat in this picture.
This is feral Harry near one human he allows to touch him. It’s Wendy from a couple of doors down, and the solution to the tolerance of touch mystery can be found in softy Wendy’s hand.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2021)

A random black cat in Tottenham.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 13, 2021)

.


philosophical said:


> Apologies for having more path than cat in this picture.
> This is feral Harry near one human he allows to touch him. It’s Wendy from a couple of doors down, and the solution to the tolerance of touch mystery can be found in softy Wendy’s hand.
> 
> View attachment 283442


I like Tupperware Wendy and feral Harry obviously.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2021)

Lilith"s latest boyfriend (don't worry, they're both neutered/spayed!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> A random black cat in Tottenham.View attachment 283469



wheely bins offer much more comfort for kitties than the traditional dustbin lid with a handle in the middle...

although they are higher off the ground.  some years ago, my (then) partner's cat didn't quite manage the jump (he'd had a good dinner) and slid down the side of a bin like a cartoon cat.  he was faintly offended that i lifted him on to the top of the bin...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> wheely bins offer much more comfort for kitties than the traditional dustbin lid with a handle in the middle...
> 
> although they are higher off the ground.  some years ago, my (then) partner's cat didn't quite manage the jump (he'd had a good dinner) and slid down the side of a bin like a cartoon cat.  he was faintly offended that i lifted him on to the top of the bin...


Sounds like Fat Audrey in our street!


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 14, 2021)

Miko, Akiro and Chloe


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 14, 2021)

Stan doing his daily exercise.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 14, 2021)

I’M IN A BAG!


----------



## philosophical (Aug 14, 2021)

Feral Harry in hiding, not great at hiding


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Sounds like Fat Audrey in our street!





this particular mog was 16 pounds of fairly solid kitty (he had a few other humans that fed him - or where he'd go in their place and eat some of their cats' food) - he was an ex stray who had decided to move in with partner (he worked from home a lot of the time) so maybe wasn't as good as some cats about eating a sensible amount...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Wow! He is a big lad.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Aug 14, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> wheely bins offer much more comfort for kitties than the traditional dustbin lid with a handle in the middle...


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 14, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>





Lol...Hodge looks a teensy bit embarrassed but ever so proud. 

Lovely cat 🙂


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 14, 2021)

Vic searching for buried treasure


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 283581


Tobytoes always looks so contented. Lovely boy.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 14, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s had a hard day out


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 15, 2021)

Handsome boy, Akiro.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 15, 2021)

Just having an early morning relaxing moment


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 15, 2021)

i keep saying our current cat is Best Cat Ever and he proved it again. birthday sparrow delivered to my bedside very much alive  at my “no! take it out” he obediently picked it up and ran back downstairs with it. took some minor shepherding to get him headed to the flap not the front mat, but all in all 10/10


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 15, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s in a posing mood today


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 15, 2021)

Lil’ Bob with his best friend Mrs SFM


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 15, 2021)

I caught a badly injured fox!!


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 15, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Stan doing his daily exercise.View attachment 283540




Aaw...tufty paws..🥰


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> I caught a badly injured fox!!



(((( fox ))))

The Fox Project - Southern Wildlife Ambulance Network do try to help, although only operating between 9 am and 9 pm daily

may be one for RSPCA


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 15, 2021)

Called the RSPCA


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Epona (Aug 15, 2021)

Poor thing!  I'd keep it very separate from the cats and at a distance yourself, as it is in pain and distressed it could lash out.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2021)

(((( poorly fox ))))

and  at you for helping


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 15, 2021)

Not good news. the RSPCA bloke turned up. The smell of the fox was very bad. he said it means the injury is infected and nothing they can do so he will put it to sleep. That seems to be RSPCA go to policy. I've read about it. Its a shame the fox project lot ambulance service closed at 9pm. Sad.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 15, 2021)

I hope you  can get poorly fox some help.
(( donkyboy )).
I'd be howling, had to get help with an injured deer once. I was in a state for days.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 15, 2021)

Shit   . At least it's not in pain and vulnerable on the streets X


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 15, 2021)

Red thinks this is hers and not for me to dry my clothes.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 15, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Shit   . At least it's not in pain and vulnerable on the streets X



I guess so. It was in pretty bad shape.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 15, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> I guess so. It was in pretty bad shape.



Poor thing was in a bad way 🙁 
Upsetting for you too ..


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 15, 2021)

yes, I'm well pissed off. Poor baby. I love foxes.


----------



## petee (Aug 15, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Not good news. the RSPCA bloke turned up. The smell of the fox was very bad. he said it means the injury is infected and nothing they can do so he will put it to sleep. That seems to be RSPCA go to policy. I've read about it. Its a shame the fox project lot ambulance service closed at 9pm. Sad.



you're a sweetheart for trying, seriously. 
poor foxey looked in a bad way.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 15, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> yes, I'm well pissed off. Poor baby. I love foxes.


I absolutely love them. I always get something foxy related for Christmas / birthdays . You're doing a great job donkyboy, crazy cat/fox man x


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 16, 2021)

I am definitely the parent of this new cat. A bit concerned she is hanging around with the bad (unneutered) cat next door too much.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2021)

Misty having a go on the box perch


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Red thinks this is hers and not for me to dry my clothes.
> View attachment 283810



We’ve got the same drier (Wilko? 🙂) but neither of our boys have scaled it as yet…


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 16, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> We’ve got the same drier (Wilko? 🙂) but neither of our boys have scaled it as yet…


She scales it when full. Or if a quilt cover is on the top she uses it as a bloody hammock.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> She scales it when full. Or if a quilt cover is on the top she uses it as a bloody hammock.



Will look out for the warning signs 😀


----------



## spitfire (Aug 16, 2021)

Sorry for Ziggyspam but he keeps doing daft stuff.

Just hanging around.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 16, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Sorry for Ziggyspam but he keeps doing daft stuff.
> 
> Just hanging around.
> 
> View attachment 283926




Never apologise for posting pics 🙂

It's really lovely to see everyone's cats. 

The more the merrier ... 😁


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 16, 2021)

Spotted our neighbours cat with a very painful and swollen paw in out garden, I encouraged her in as her family are on holiday, but don't have their number. 
I phoned the vet as they use the same vet as us. I said I'd take the cat in if needed,  the vet contacted the family and they made an appointment for tomorrow and someone it returning to look after the cat tonight. The cat is currently asleep on our window cill.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 16, 2021)

Lyndon is discovering the joy of other places to sit...

Different soft furnishings:


Half on cushions, half on person:


Fully on person:


It's like he's suddenly "got" it just over the last week - there have been odd ocassions before, but this is every day for the last week


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 16, 2021)

They have won at Tic Tac Toe. 😊


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 16, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Spotted our neighbours cat with a very painful and swollen paw in out garden, I encouraged her in as her family are on holiday, but don't have their number.
> I phoned the vet as they use the same vet as us. I said I'd take the cat in if needed,  the vet contacted the family and they made an appointment for tomorrow and someone it returning to look after the cat tonight. The cat is currently asleep on our window cill.



Kitty reunited with her owner, hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Epona (Aug 16, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Kitty reunited with her owner, hopefully it's nothing serious.



Well done for taking care of the situation


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2021)

Fat Audrey seems to have lost weight


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 17, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Fat Audrey seems to have lost weightView attachment 284009


You'll have to start calling her Audrey.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> You'll have to start calling her Audrey.


She goes through phases - she's so popular that people are always giving her titbits. Then she puts on weight and her mum has to break out the Do Not Feed collar! She wasn't wearing it today, but it does seem to be a cycle with her. Anyway, she's very cuddly whatever her size.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 17, 2021)

Toby is growing fast! Very playful, but has quickly learnt what is a toy and what isn't. Very vocal as well and loves to sing the song of his people whenever we go into the kitchen, hasn't quite got the hang of what time the wet food goes down. Active but still loves his cuddles. 





Tilly seems like she'll be small forever. Still learning to meow rather than squeak. Loves to scrape the floor and wall near her food, a lot. Definitely more laid back than Toby and could just snuggle all day.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2021)

smmudge said:


> View attachment 284020
> 
> View attachment 284017
> 
> ...


Little cutie pies!


----------



## philosophical (Aug 18, 2021)

I normally see Bloom out the back of the house, and he is rather confused seeing me out in the front, in the street.
Anyway this is Bloom this morning who came to greet me on Wendy’s front wall, the thing is his radar was totally out for feral Harry, and he bogs off if there is any hint of confrontation. Bloom being the peace loving type.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> I normally see Bloom out the back of the house, and he is rather confused seeing me out in the front, in the street.
> Anyway this is Bloom this morning who came to greet me on Wendy’s front wall, the thing is his radar was totally out for feral Harry, and he bogs off if there is any hint of confrontation. Bloom being the peace loving type.
> 
> View attachment 284121


Awww, who's a pretty boy!


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 18, 2021)

smmudge said:


> View attachment 284020
> 
> View attachment 284017
> 
> ...



Please post more 

🥰🥰


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2021)

Kizzy caught during crazy cat hour, dragging herself along furniture! She is NUTS


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 18, 2021)

The little cat that hangs out in our garden pretty often had enough of the shite weather and decided to come in to say hello this morning. Which then left me in a tricky position when I finished breakfast, since I didn't want to either trap them in the house or else go away and leave the back door wide open, so I was just kind of stuck there until they got bored and wandered off:


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 18, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Lyndon is discovering the joy of other places to sit...
> 
> Different soft furnishings:
> View attachment 283931
> ...



What a beautiful smile 🥰


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy caught during crazy cat hour, dragging herself along furniture! She is NUTS View attachment 284154



My Radar used to spend ages doing complete circuits upside down clinging onto the under side of the edge of the sofa - it was positioned in such a way that he was able to go all the way around unimpeded.  We were concerned for a bit that he might end up bald on his back from doing it but thankfully not!


----------



## oryx (Aug 18, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> The little cat that hangs out in our garden pretty often had enough of the shite weather and decided to come in to say hello this morning. Which then left me in a tricky position when I finished breakfast, since I didn't want to either trap them in the house or else go away and leave the back door wide open, so I was just kind of stuck there until they got bored and wandered off:
> View attachment 284177
> View attachment 284178


That top photo could easily be our Zoe.

Not just the markings, but the moment of threshold indecision putting you in the position of keeping the back door open until they decide 'in or out?'.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> The little cat that hangs out in our garden pretty often had enough of the shite weather and decided to come in to say hello this morning. Which then left me in a tricky position when I finished breakfast, since I didn't want to either trap them in the house or else go away and leave the back door wide open, so I was just kind of stuck there until they got bored and wandered off:
> View attachment 284177
> View attachment 284178


awwww, looks a bit like Misty!


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 18, 2021)

My parents have just got a new one with similar fur to that (and so presumably to Misty and Zoe as well?), hoping to be able to visit them and post more pics in the near future.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2021)

And Misty came on the bed earlier when I was napping, and stayed for a fair few strokes
Still running away from us a fair bit of the time but getting more confident, despite her terror of a sister!


----------



## Cloo (Aug 18, 2021)

Doing A Lurk


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Doing A Lurk
> 
> View attachment 284213



I feel as though she should be a meme - a "not putting up with your shit" sort of theme.

Beautiful cat


----------



## Cloo (Aug 18, 2021)

Doing a disapprove


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 18, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Doing a disapprove



i can feel a photoshopping coming on, but haven't quite worked out what...


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i can feel a photoshopping coming on, but haven't quite worked out what...



Gwan gwan gwan gwan


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 19, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> What a beautiful smile 🥰



Don't be fooled, he's the terror of the neighbourhood. One of them was complaining that he goes into their kitchen and sprays. He's neutered, just fiercely territorial. Still, he does keep the rat population down!


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Don't be fooled, he's the terror of the neighbourhood. One of them was complaining that he goes into their kitchen and sprays. He's neutered, just fiercely territorial. Still, he does keep the rat population down!



If I lived nearer I might ask to borrow him if he is a good mouser/ratter, my remaining 2 are a bit clueless   (I love them though and we all have lots of lovely cuddles every day, but they are elderly and both sleep while mice raid the cat food bowl, which is not ideal).


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 19, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Kitty reunited with her owner, hopefully it's nothing serious.


Update. She is OK, she had an infection in her paw, but is now on antibiotics and pain meds.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 19, 2021)

Epona said:


> If I lived nearer I might ask to borrow him if he is a good mouser/ratter, my remaining 2 are a bit clueless   (I love them though and we all have lots of lovely cuddles every day, but they are elderly and both sleep while mice raid the cat food bowl, which is not ideal).



Yeah, he seems to be the only one - of the other two, one gets the very occasional sparrow (not for a while now, she's getting on) and the other, somehow, brings in unharmed moths to show us. Well, unharmed if we then let them out, otherwise she eats them eventually. 
Lyndon seems to love a rodent. Couple of the rats have been _big_
Have you tried Lavender to deter the mice? Probably an old wives tale but seemed to work for our larder. Also, not much use if you hate the smell of Lavender yourself


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Yeah, he seems to be the only one - of the other two, one gets the very occasional sparrow (not for a while now, she's getting on) and the other, somehow, brings in unharmed moths to show us. Well, unharmed if we then let them out, otherwise she eats them eventually.
> Lyndon seems to love a rodent. Couple of the rats have been _big_
> Have you tried Lavender to deter the mice? Probably an old wives tale but seemed to work for our larder. Also, not much use if you hate the smell of Lavender yourself



I will give lavender a go, I think my parents have a lavender bush in their garden so I will ask for some.  Ty for the tip, trying anything at this point - but being careful about what might be harmful to the cats - but lavender should be ok!

(I love the smell of lavender so no issues there)


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 19, 2021)

Be careful with lavender, it's toxic to cats:








						Is Lavender Safe for Cats? | Great Pet Care
					

While lavender has many benefits for humans, it is not safe for cats. Read more about cats and lavender from Great Pet Care's vet experts.




					www.greatpetcare.com
				




My most asked thing to Alexa is "Is <whatever> toxic to cats" Alexa normally gives a sensible answer, and which is normally yes.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 19, 2021)

Wish I could have stayed in bed like this this morning.


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2021)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 284255
> 
> Wish I could have stayed in bed like this this morning.



I think we have those covers somewhere!  Not the cat though, love ginger tabbies but do not have one here!


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 19, 2021)

Epona said:


> I will give lavender a go, I think my parents have a lavender bush in their garden so I will ask for some.  Ty for the tip, trying anything at this point - but being careful about what might be harmful to the cats - but lavender should be ok!
> 
> (I love the smell of lavender so no issues there)





Storm Fox said:


> Be careful with lavender, it's toxic to cats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get some lavender oil, stick it on cotton wool. Unless your cats are known for eating cotton wool 


E2A: Fucksake!
"According to the ASPCA, cats are especially sensitive to essential oils and they can experience gastrointestinal upset, central nervous system depression, and even liver damage when significant quantities are ingested."


----------



## philosophical (Aug 19, 2021)

Two from this morning down the end of the road. The red cat who used to venture up our end before Harry turned up.
Then my old friend Talking Cat from down on the corner, who true to form came to greet me with his usual range of prraaps, brupps, and lightweight yowls and meows.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 19, 2021)

This morning Vastra managed to brush her flank against this big soap-infused sponge in the bathroom,  thus creating a large matted soapy patch.  So she is thoroughly disgusterated that I have just attempted to flannel and shower it off. To reassure you,  I am unharmed....


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2021)

Cloo said:


> This morning Vastra managed to brush her flank against this big soap-infused sponge in the bathroom,  thus creating a large matted soapy patch.  So she is thoroughly disgusterated that I have just attempted to flannel and shower it off. To reassure you,  I am unharmed....
> 
> View attachment 284342



I didn't think it was possible for her to look any more grumpy, but there you go


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 19, 2021)

One of my cats, Ginge, He was a rescue cat and the that's the name he came with:

Smart boy:

I don't normally dress him up but Mrs Fox cut the worn out collar of a good shirt* and it just slipped over his head

My Little NipHead




*Mrs Fox is into sewing, we're currently watch binge watching sewing bee.


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> One of my cats, Ginge, He was a rescue cat and the that's the name he came with:
> 
> Smart boy:
> View attachment 284365
> ...



He is really quite lovely bless him


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 19, 2021)

Our Neighbours, the same ones with cat with the painful paw upthread call him Poirot cos of his 'tash . But TBH he very much lacks the Little Grey Cells.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2021)

Cloo said:


> This morning Vastra managed to brush her flank against this big soap-infused sponge in the bathroom,  thus creating a large matted soapy patch.  So she is thoroughly disgusterated that I have just attempted to flannel and shower it off. To reassure you,  I am unharmed....
> 
> View attachment 284342



she needs a pair of glasses to look at you over the top of.

i'm getting this sort of vibe


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 19, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> she needs a pair of glasses to look at you over the top of.
> 
> i'm getting this sort of vibe
> 
> View attachment 284368


"We are not a-mew-sed!"


----------



## Cloo (Aug 19, 2021)

I seem top be forgiven. Though it's not helping that we're going away for a week tomorrow leaving her to be fed by the neighbours.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 19, 2021)

Bella looking fresh


----------



## philosophical (Aug 20, 2021)

A little series of photos about the mini Bloom experience this morning.
The first photo is tainted by the grubby glass on my back door, but there is Bloom looking cute waiting in his usual morning place.
Secondly Bloom is in, lying down in a doorway to scope all places and people indoors.
Thirdly I went outside and Bloom seems to be enquiring as to where his cuppa is!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2021)

Finally put a catflap in, took a few goes to put Kizzy through and programme her microchip, took one go with Misty funnily enough
Kizzy was going through the hole before we even put the flap in  which I though was a good sign but not sure she knows that she can come back in through it yet  as have had to pick her up and put her through a couple of times.
Also outside when I got up today and had to open door for her. Hope she gets it soon!


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 20, 2021)

This French woman from 1905 has her priorities right 😉


----------



## oryx (Aug 20, 2021)

Excuse the awful quality (good thing I don't have aspirations to be a pet photographer   ) but I just HAD to capture the murderous expression on Zoe's face.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 20, 2021)

Professor fluff aka Frank. Bit beefed up these days since his stray days!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2021)

i think some stray cat has read this thread, and has been meowing at neighbour's door every morning the last few days and hanging around most of the time.

neighbour's kitty is not impressed.

local vet won't take stray kitty in and scan them for a chip unless they are injured.  neighbour is going to try cats protection...


----------



## Lancman (Aug 20, 2021)

Mavro is Greek for black, a suitable name for the cat who strolled in out of the garden and commenced to give herself a good wash and brush up yesterday afternoon but who, unnoticed by me, then settled down on a dining chair under the table, hidden by a dangling table cloth, and gone to sleep.

I forgot all about her until it was my bed time, I’d sat up late re-watching `Sherlock`, but I discovered her still happily asleep when I did my nightly checks before bed. She didn’t react violently when I picked her up, just clung on to the chair cushion, but I got a strong feeling that she might be pregnant. There was no way that I was going to let her stay in the apartment all night. But when I put her down she shot under the dining table and when I shooed her out from under there she ran behind a settee and from there to behind the T.V. mewing piteously all the time. I opened the front and the back doors as well as the big sliding windows but she had retreated to a corner under my computer desk, dislodging a surprising amount of dust and fluff as she went. Eventually I managed to get her to go out with the aid of a large towel but when I turned to shut the back door I was met by another cat who’d sneaked in behind me. A briskly shaken bath towel saw him off though.

So I was late to bed.

I saw Mavro again this afternoon stretched out in the shade of an olive tree in the garden, but she didn’t see me.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 21, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i think some stray cat has read this thread, and has been meowing at neighbour's door every morning the last few days and hanging around most of the time.
> 
> neighbour's kitty is not impressed.
> 
> local vet won't take stray kitty in and scan them for a chip unless they are injured.  neighbour is going to try cats protection...


I've taken a couple of stray kitties (although turned out they were just scamming me and were chipped)  to scan for chips and never been turned away? I thought they were obliged to scan at least ?


----------



## Epona (Aug 21, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've taken a couple of stray kitties (although turned out they were just scamming me and were chipped)  to scan for chips and never been turned away? I thought they were obliged to scan at least ?



In a lot of areas, vets are absolutely overwhelmed due to backlog of elective treatments, treatment reviews, and basic healthchecks that were postponed from during the last lockdown.  I just booked Sonic in for his vaccinations and got an appointment on 11th October.  Vets aren't obliged to scan animals that aren't as far as they know their patients or who don't have a paid consultation, and while they might in more normal times be happy to do so, they are probably just absolutely overwhelmed right now - the best bet is always to have cat's protection or another animal shelter scan picked up strays, it is part of their remit to do so and help reunite or rehome strays.

(EDIT: Our local vet does a load of stuff wrt charity work, fostering etc. btw - but they cannot cope with the additional work right now, it would mean bumping their regular patient's appointments back even further).


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 21, 2021)

Territorial encounter captured this morning. Bella is scared when she spots other cats and runs back inside. She wasn't happy seeing Akiro. Run back inside


----------



## smmudge (Aug 21, 2021)

Toby deciding what he's going to be when he grows up



Getting some practice in


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 21, 2021)

Our youngest wanted sushi for her birthday tea, and as if by magic, Katniss appeared


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Territorial encounter captured this morning. Bella is scared when she spots other cats and runs back inside. She wasn't happy seeing Akiro. Run back inside


That looks like a niche spin-off of WWE.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Our youngest wanted sushi for her birthday tea, and as if by magic, Katniss appeared



"your offering pleases me, although you can keep the salad"


----------



## Epona (Aug 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Our youngest wanted sushi for her birthday tea, and as if by magic, Katniss appeared
> 
> View attachment 284652



When is the cat's birthday? 🤣


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> When is the cat's birthday? 🤣



Next week


----------



## Signal 11 (Aug 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Our youngest wanted sushi for her birthday tea, and as if by magic, Katniss appeared


----------



## spitfire (Aug 22, 2021)

Am being judged.

he’s right though.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 22, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Am being judged.
> 
> he’s right though.
> 
> View attachment 284681


He looks so superior sitting atop his tree, lord of all he surveys!


----------



## petee (Aug 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Our youngest wanted sushi for her birthday tea, and as if by magic, Katniss appeared
> 
> View attachment 284652



i could eat that entire spread myself


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 22, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Lyndon is discovering the joy of other places to sit...
> 
> Different soft furnishings:
> View attachment 283931
> ...



....somewhere in-between person and cushion


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2021)

Jakey-Woodle-Brains (yeah I do not know where that nickname originated)

He is just sitting here and purring, it is difficult to get a photo cos I think he has had too many with flash taken so he tends to look away (so I can't get any photos where you can properly see his beautiful big green eyes!)  He is a lovely boy.  Very sweet and gentle.  (And yes that is a badly cropped photo to cut out the mess in the background  )


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 23, 2021)

Dora and The Amazing Mr. Bubbs, sunning it up.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 23, 2021)

Epona said:


> Jakey-Woodle-Brains (yeah I do not know where that nickname originated)
> 
> He is just sitting here and purring, it is difficult to get a photo cos I think he has had too many with flash taken so he tends to look away (so I can't get any photos where you can properly see his beautiful big green eyes!)  He is a lovely boy.  Very sweet and gentle.  (And yes that is a badly cropped photo to cut out the mess in the background  )
> 
> ...


That feels like quite an unusual face shape for a cat, do you ever ask him why the long face?


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 23, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Dora and The Amazing Mr. Bubbs, sunning it up.
> 
> View attachment 284902
> 
> View attachment 284903



Great photos..


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## TopCat (Aug 23, 2021)

I’m back with my Bobby cat after a year elsewhere. I’m figuring he is about 18 now.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 23, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I’m back with my Bobby cat after a year elsewhere. I’m figuring he is about 18 now. View attachment 284936


Cute!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 23, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Professor fluff aka Frank. Bit beefed up these days since his stray days!
> View attachment 284472


He's very squirrel-like at the back!


----------



## TopCat (Aug 23, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Cute!


He just spat at me and is currently shitting on the inside step.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 23, 2021)

TopCat said:


> He just spat at me and is currently shitting on the inside step.


Good boy...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2021)

Kizzy earlier


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy earlierView attachment 284950



That is wonderful


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2021)

Taking Viv up the vets later, she's not weight bearing on her front paw - hopping about like a tripod, poor thing. I can't see any wound and from the way she's carrying it, suspect the issue is in the actual leg rather than the paw itself.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 24, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Taking Viv up the vets later, she's not weight bearing on her front paw - hopping about like a tripod, poor thing. I can't see any wound and from the way she's carrying it, suspect the issue is in the actual leg rather than the paw itself.


Fingers crossed it's nothing major, May.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2021)

Cheers  Vet reckons some sort of soft tissue injury, which was my guess too. Painkillers and the dreaded house arrest/bed rest for Viv. But at least no cone.


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 285021


Which are better, bags or boxes?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2021)

Donut is an equal opportunities sloth


----------



## philosophical (Aug 25, 2021)

Bloom came in this morning and I thought his general array of whiskers was splendid.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 25, 2021)

Saw a friendly black cat near Turnpike Lane this morning, eating a scrap of something or other. He let me stroke him but unfortunately was scared off by a loud van before I could get a pic.


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 25, 2021)

Banjo really likes these yoga mats for sleeping on.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 25, 2021)

Tilly...quite relaxed



Toby giving good blep


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2021)

love this cat’s face


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 25, 2021)

Absolutely smacked out on painkillers   <3


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Absolutely smacked out on painkillers   <3
> 
> View attachment 285259


I hope she is doing ok (((Viv)))


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 26, 2021)

Akiro and a fox


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 26, 2021)

Banjo in a box enjoying the sun.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 26, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Akiro and a fox




Akiro is such a handsome cat

🥰


----------



## Numbers (Aug 26, 2021)

We bought a house for our stray Mr Best / Bestie and have it in a nice sheltered spot in the garden, we added something to read and some soft furnishings/art/family photo to make him feel more at home with his new Ma and Da.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 26, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Akiro and a fox



i got sworn at by one of mum-tat's foxes when i did a bit of gardening at her place over the weekend


----------



## Numbers (Aug 26, 2021)

But he prefers to be inside


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 26, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> My parents have just got a new one with similar fur to that (and so presumably to Misty and Zoe as well?), hoping to be able to visit them and post more pics in the near future.


As promised:




She's still new and very skittish, hence why I totally failed to get any pictures of her looking relaxed.


----------



## Epona (Aug 26, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> As promised:
> View attachment 285378
> View attachment 285379
> View attachment 285380
> ...



She is a very pretty cat!


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 26, 2021)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 26, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> She's still new and very skittish, hence why I totally failed to get any pictures of her looking relaxed.



strong "and who the heck are you?" vibe here...


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> I hope she is doing ok (((Viv)))


Hmmm, not sure really. She's eating and using the litter box okay, and spending even more time than usual asleep, but the limp hasn't improved at all. In fact it looks a little worse, and she seems more listless (albeit hard to tell with such lazy animals   she could just be bored).

I think we will try and take her back to the vet tomorrow. I know she only went on Tuesday, but I'm worried she's in pain or feeling increasingly crappy and don't want to leave it over the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Epona (Aug 26, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Hmmm, not sure really. She's eating and using the litter box okay, and spending even more time than usual asleep, but the limp hasn't improved at all. In fact it looks a little worse, and she seems more listless (albeit hard to tell with such lazy animals   she could just be bored).
> 
> I think we will try and take her back to the vet tomorrow. I know she only went on Tuesday, but I'm worried she's in pain or feeling increasingly crappy and don't want to leave it over the bank holiday weekend.



If she's been given medications (injection or at home treatment) and you are not seeing any improvement at all yet then it seems very sensible to get her seen before the bank holiday if you can.

It is a long way upthread now, but when my Jakey recently injured himself he had an injection at the vet and 5 days of Metacam (once a day on his wet food at dinner time) and there was a very visible improvement by day 3, so yeah I think at least phone the vet to see what they suggest - they might say give it another few days, but it won't hurt to at least phone and ask.

Best of luck to her


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 26, 2021)

Yeah, she's had painkillers and loads of rest, I think it should be at least a bit better by now.

She didn't help her case at the vets though by running around normally on the limping leg   Apparently it happens a lot, instinctively hiding weakness when they're scared.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Epona (Aug 27, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


>




And people say my cats look odd


----------



## Lancman (Aug 27, 2021)

Mavro is back.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 27, 2021)

Protecting my daughter from the tom cat next door


----------



## Cloo (Aug 27, 2021)

Back from a week's holiday and Vastra is _very _pleased to see us (neighbours were feeding her) - I was just stroking her as she lay on the floor and she grabbed my hand gently between her paws and started licking the back of it and is now weaving around me purring like mad.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 27, 2021)

awww

i tended to get ignored pointedly for the first half hour or so after i'd been away, and then get a purr pile on my lap...


----------



## Epona (Aug 27, 2021)

Mine are all over me even if I've only been out for 30 minutes to go to the supermarket   If I've been out of the house for hours they are very clingy and wail at me when I get back and need a lot of cuddle time.  They both just about fit on my lap at once


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 28, 2021)

Ibiza (the kitten; the adult is called Acapulco) waved at me with her paw when I came in last night... the babysitter saw it too, it wasn't just my imagination.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 28, 2021)

Epona said:


> Mine are all over me even if I've only been out for 30 minutes to go to the supermarket   If I've been out of the house for hours they are very clingy and wail at me when I get back and need a lot of cuddle time.  They both just about fit on my lap at once


She was practically sitting on the keyboard just now, which is not usual Vastra behaviour


----------



## philosophical (Aug 28, 2021)

Judging by the curve of his body by the curve of the lawn edge, and his careful positioning under his claimed bush, revealing a lovely pattern of white on ginger, feral Harry (like most cats) has an artistic sensibility.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 28, 2021)

.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 28, 2021)

Oops


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 28, 2021)

Akiro in the morning


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 28, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Akiro in the morning



That face... 😍🥰😁


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2021)

Lady flooff lounging last night


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2021)

And a bit later


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2021)

And Misty in my seat this morning, didn't run away when I came downstairs for a change!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 28, 2021)

What a week poor Monty has had.

Went AWOL for two days and turned up starving and angry. Took to vets. He dislocated his tail (how?) And had to have it amputated.

Still eating like a horse just after his op yesterday. Monty: the Manx years....


----------



## Epona (Aug 28, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> What a week poor Monty has had.
> 
> Went AWOL for two days and turned up starving and angry. Took to vets. She dislocated her tail (how?) And had to have it amputated.
> 
> Still eating like a horse just after his op yestdrday. Monty: the Manx years....



Oh no, poor love!  Is her bladder control alright?  Could have got her tail caught in something, poor mite, must have been really painful.

She'll probably heal up right as rain, I think pets having something amputated is often more upsetting for us than it is for them, it is probably a lot less pain for her already.

Best wishes for a swift recovery!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 28, 2021)

(((( monty ))))


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 28, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oh no, poor love!  Is her bladder control alright?  Could have got her tail caught in something, poor mite, must have been really painful.
> 
> She'll probably heal up right as rain, I think pets having something amputated is often more upsetting for us than it is for them, it is probably a lot less pain for her already.
> 
> Best wishes for a swift recovery!


Thanks. We had him home for a day or so before the op and bladder and bowel control fine.

Off his tits on gabapentin and very loved up atm..


----------



## Cloo (Aug 29, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> What a week poor Monty has had.
> 
> Went AWOL for two days and turned up starving and angry. Took to vets. He dislocated his tail (how?) And had to have it amputated.
> 
> Still eating like a horse just after his op yesterday. Monty: the Manx years....


Oh dear - will she initially be a bit off-balance sans tail? Hope she recovers fast.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 29, 2021)

Hope Monty will be ok.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 29, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Hope Monty will be ok.


Slept on top of me last night, alternating between sticking his neck cone, then his stump, in my face. He's doing ok...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2021)

Get well soon Monty 

I’m cat sitting again and the small one, Wilma, won’t leave me alone as seen here:


Both of them are lovely but they can be a hindrance to productivity. I have to lock them out just to do normal Sunday pottering stuff


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 29, 2021)

Bumped into cartoon head lurking in the woods. Luckily I had a pouch of kitty food on me. He/she was on a Roly poly mission to get sash's attention. I got my first belly rub in 3 years for a whole minute.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 29, 2021)

Sadie Queen of Lee in Manor House Gardens today.


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 29, 2021)

Was going to join him for breakfast, but got beat to it.


----------



## Epona (Aug 29, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Was going to joint him for breakfast, but got beat to it. View attachment 285854View attachment 285855



Joint him for breakfast?  This thread has taken a sinister turn


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 29, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Bumped into cartoon head lurking in the woods. Luckily I had a pouch of kitty food on me. He/she was on a Roly poly mission to get sash's attention. I got my first belly rub in 3 years for a whole minute.
> View attachment 285814
> View attachment 285815View attachment 285816


Cartoon head? Quality


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 29, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Cartoon head? Quality
> View attachment 285870


The markings on his/her mouth makes it look like they're always smiling hence ^^^


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2021)

The Beast from the East (lives a few doors down, don't know his name, and he's fucking gigantic) was all over me this morning as I got back from my bike ride. Lots of leg-rubbing, and that thing some cats do where they rise up on their hind legs and launch their nose into your fingers.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 30, 2021)

Wendy of Wendy and Mick two doors down have taken to feeding feral Harry. Napoleon who is Blooms brother has cottoned on and hangs around at feeding time wanting to muscle in.
Napoleon has a perfectly good home to go to four doors up where he and Bloom are fed.
Anyway yesterday morning Wendy comes round with a Tupperware box and feeding bowl. She is away for the weekend and wanted me to feed homeless but not friendless Harry.
So this morning the pictures are of Harry departing after I fed him whilst distracting Napoleon. Napoleon typically imperious wanting to rule the roost, all observed by sweet three legged Matilda from over the road waiting by her front door.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 30, 2021)

If you look carefully at the Harry picture you can see the top half of Matilda’s face.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 30, 2021)

Lil’ Bob is favouring the bedroom chair today


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 30, 2021)

philosophical said:


> If you look carefully at the Harry picture you can see the top half of Matilda’s face.


Oh yeah, good hidden detail that.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 31, 2021)

Sushi last week


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2021)

Bit of a cat off the other night!! Misty has been standing her ground more


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2021)

And them behaving last night!


----------



## Cloo (Aug 31, 2021)

Walked into front room and burst out laughing at this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 31, 2021)

"He's looking at me isn't he?"



"Nooooooo!"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Walked into front room and burst out laughing at this


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2021)

happy ginger cat appreciation day to urban's ginger kittehs


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2021)

philosophical said:


> If you look carefully at the Harry picture you can see the top half of Matilda’s face.


That took me a few moments!

Here's Lilith playing her favourite game of Stalk the Fly.


----------



## Callie (Sep 1, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Walked into front room and burst out laughing at this
> 
> View attachment 286144


cat? shes a kitty cat


----------



## philosophical (Sep 1, 2021)

Bloom’s brother Napoleon likes vantage points. Here he is on a bit of wall by my front path elevated to bush level.
Looking up at my window.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 2, 2021)

Anyone else feel like a cat food somellier? 
I know cats are fussy bleeders,  but mine at the moment have to sniff the pouch and look at me like I'm feeding them dog shit. Sheba, no. Doubly delicious, how fucking dare you!
Even the two strays ( cartoon head and stripey stripes ) are taking the piss. Cute wankers the lot of em.


----------



## oryx (Sep 2, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Anyone else feel like a cat food somellier?


Yes. Since about 1990.


----------



## petee (Sep 2, 2021)

stavros said:


> that thing some cats do where they rise up on their hind legs and launch their nose into your fingers.



i particularly love this.


----------



## Chz (Sep 2, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Anyone else feel like a cat food somellier?
> I know cats are fussy bleeders,  but mine at the moment have to sniff the pouch and look at me like I'm feeding them dog shit. Sheba, no. Doubly delicious, how fucking dare you!
> Even the two strays ( cartoon head and stripey stripes ) are taking the piss. Cute wankers the lot of em.


Took us nearly 4 years to find both kibble and gooshy food that is acceptable and have enough variations on stuff he likes to rotate them. I expect he'll change his mind the moment we buy a large stockpile of it, so we keep buying small amounts at a time!


----------



## Epona (Sep 2, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Anyone else feel like a cat food somellier?
> I know cats are fussy bleeders,  but mine at the moment have to sniff the pouch and look at me like I'm feeding them dog shit. Sheba, no. Doubly delicious, how fucking dare you!
> Even the two strays ( cartoon head and stripey stripes ) are taking the piss. Cute wankers the lot of em.



Mine have just gone off the tinned Morrison's adult chunks in gravy.  It's unusual because one of my cats will pretty much eat anything, he is not fussy at all (except the Purina Mon Petit pouches that we got for Radar when he was on small meals during his post surgical recovery that time, not one of the cats would go near that despite liking the normal sized pouches), so I wonder whether they changed the contents of the food or something.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 2, 2021)

The cat from halfway down the road.


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 2, 2021)

Newbie in the area, spent last ten minutes watching this splendid thing cavorting round the window sill.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 2, 2021)

Lilith looking at Tim funny because he's hungover.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 2, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith looking at Tim funny because he's hungover.View attachment 286388



Brilliant wtaf face 🤣


----------



## Epona (Sep 2, 2021)

philosophical said:


> The cat from halfway down the road.
> 
> View attachment 286353



"When I find out who flattened my box I am going to shit in their slippers"


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Brilliant wtaf face 🤣


😱 My ipad slipped and I caught it with my fingertip. I _may_ have reported your post. Soz.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 3, 2021)

Are you coming to bed ?
Charlie likes to prompt me if I'm having a late night.


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Newbie in the area, spent last ten minutes watching this splendid thing cavorting round the window sill.View attachment 286358



I keep going back to look at this photo, she is absolutely gorgeous!

I absolutely love the way a lot of tortoishell cats end up with their face half and half like that (I won't bore you with the biology of it, but it results in a very pretty and distinctive face for cats like little sweet tortie up there ^)


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 3, 2021)

Trying to put a miniature plastic sombrero on Vic’s head


----------



## philosophical (Sep 3, 2021)

Guess who turned up at breakfast time?


----------



## philosophical (Sep 3, 2021)

Not being satisfied with his little bowl of Dreamies (or what must be the heroin laced Aldi version!), Bloom levered himself up on a knee to finish off from the yoghurt pot.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 3, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Not being satisfied with his little bowl of Dreamies (or what must be the heroin laced Aldi version!), Bloom levered himself up on a knee to finish off from the yoghurt pot.
> 
> View attachment 286475



Lil’ Bob loves yoghurt, mayonnaise and scrambled eggs


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 3, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "He's looking at me isn't he?"
> 
> View attachment 286150
> 
> ...



Poor Mr Kippers…..😾


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 3, 2021)

I think everyone can relate to this


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 3, 2021)

Lyndon has not enjoyed his visit to the vet.
I've spent as much on that cat this year as I have on myself.
And I bought a suit.
To be fair,  I haven't once fought anyone from the neighbourhood.
I'm not sure what my point is


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2021)

(((( lyndon ))))


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 286617





front end anchored in case the back end falls off?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> front end anchored in case the back end falls off?


With those claws he ain't going anywhere.   😊


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 4, 2021)

> fucthest8 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what my point isView attachment 286606


"yeh and I'll fucken do it again".... 
(obviously I hope he doesn't - get well soon Lyndon)


----------



## petee (Sep 4, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 286617



"i love you, chair, you understand me."


----------



## pogofish (Sep 4, 2021)

After being incarcerated and alone all day - in fact for the longest time since lockdown began, because I had to make a short notice trip to Glasgow.  With nothing more than her feeder full of food and a warm rug on a soft cosy bed for company, she did a brief patrol of the garden and then discovered I had put the living room fire on for the first time in months - Just for her!








She has turned round and is warming her rear end now.

So no chance of my getting to put my feet-up with a stiff drink, no!


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 4, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> "yeh and I'll fucken do it again"....
> (obviously I hope he doesn't - get well soon Lyndon)



He will though. There's a big black and white cat that is the scourge of the neighbourhood, once saw him stalking a full grown pigeon in a tree - thought they'd agreed terms, Lyndon uses the garden during the day, B&W at night (we keep Lyndon in and I haven't seen B&W in the day for maybe 6 months) - but the fucker was waiting for him in a bush first thing after I let him out, pounced out and bit him. Lyndon got a good punch in and chased B&W off, but he came off worst, again. The bite always gets infected, so it's antibiotics and my poor wallet.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 4, 2021)

My Saturday plans have been decided for me.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 4, 2021)

Draco and fox tucking in


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 4, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> My Saturday plans have been decided for me.
> 
> View attachment 286675


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 5, 2021)

Go to the kitchen then come back to find this beast of luxury upon my chair…


----------



## Epona (Sep 5, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Go to the kitchen then come back to find this beast of luxury upon my chair…
> 
> View attachment 286863



His chair now


----------



## philosophical (Sep 5, 2021)

‘My chair’.
A cat owns everything.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 5, 2021)

philosophical said:


> ‘My chair’.
> A cat owns everything.


Including us!


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> His chair now



Sadly true. I think he feels that he allows us to use it through the day but, if he thinks we’re staying up too late, he lets us know in very direct terms that he’d like it back. 🙄


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 5, 2021)

Fat Audrey too hot to move.


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Fat Audrey too hot to move.View attachment 286922


That's why seeformiles chair reclamation seems weird. I get why they do it in cold weather, but surely your arse has heated the seat to beyond a comfortable temperature, especially for someone already so furry?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2021)

stavros said:


> That's why @seeformiles chair reclamation seems weird. I get why they do it in cold weather, but surely your arse has heated the seat to beyond a comfortable temperature, especially for someone already so furry?



it's a matter of principle...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 5, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Sadly true. I think he feels that he allows us to use it through the day but, if he thinks we’re staying up too late, he lets us know in very direct terms that he’d like it back. 🙄



We have one like that.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 6, 2021)

Katniss didn't like it when the horses (not shown) came over to say hi


----------



## Numbers (Sep 6, 2021)

Mr Best

I llove this cat, to think someone abandoned him is angrifying.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 6, 2021)

Just realised it looks like he's having a wee.


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 6, 2021)

Banjo (the grey cat) has made a friend who I call Sketchy Cat because he always looks so guilty and fucks off sharpish if he sees me. They seem to really enjoy stalking and chasing each other.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> I keep going back to look at this photo, she is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I absolutely love the way a lot of tortoishell cats end up with their face half and half like that (I won't bore you with the biology of it, but it results in a very pretty and distinctive face for cats like little sweet tortie up there ^)


Yeah, always looks like they're off to a masquerade ball or something.


----------



## Callie (Sep 6, 2021)

I saw this sign outside B&Q today!


----------



## Epona (Sep 6, 2021)

Callie said:


> I saw this sign outside B&Q today!



Is that art that someone has added to the sign, or is it a warning that cats may be sleeping on the lee side of the speed bump?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2021)

Callie said:


> I saw this sign outside B&Q today!





Epona said:


> Is that art that someone has added to the sign, or is it a warning that cats may be sleeping on the lee side of the speed bump?



there's a few of them about









						The mystery of black cats on Kent road signs
					

We take a look at the theories behind mysterious moggy stickers appearing on signs across the county.




					www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## Numbers (Sep 7, 2021)

Morning...


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 7, 2021)

No, I’m not strangling Lil’ Bob - he likes to rest his head in my hand when he gets a stroke 😺


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2021)

Too hot to play


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 7, 2021)

Boneless...


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Too hot to play
> View attachment 287198


It's the sort of weather where a cat wants to spend most of their time asleep.

You wait 'til it gets colder...


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Boneless...



Love that duvet cover btw 🙂


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 7, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Love that duvet cover btw 🙂



Shows the cat hair a bit.  

The hoover is full of cat hair, they seem to have been casting forever.  That meme with the huge pile of cat fur, and the scientist with the comb is saying 'Why isn't it smaller?', is right.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Shows the cat hair a bit.
> 
> The hoover is full of cat hair, they seem to have been casting forever.  That meme with the huge pile of cat fur, and the scientist with the comb is saying 'Why isn't it smaller?', is right.



I’ve suggested to Mrs SFM that we collect all hair shed in our household (human & animal) and use it to stuff a pillow that we save for our most objectionable house guest. She reckons it’s a disgusting idea but I think it has a certain charm 🤔


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 7, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Shows the cat hair a bit.
> 
> The hoover is full of cat hair, they seem to have been casting forever.  That meme with the huge pile of cat fur, and the scientist with the comb is saying 'Why isn't it smaller?', is right.



I’ve suggested to Mrs SFM that we collect all hair shed in our household (human & animal) and use it to stuff a pillow that we save for our most objectionable house guest. She reckons it’s a disgusting idea but I think it has a certain charm 🤔


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2021)

Both being still!!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2021)

Oh! keep forgetting, last night, was late but back door still open as warm and a shape appeared! (didn't get a proper look)
Misty and Kizzy leapt off their respective chair arms straight for it with Misty hissing loudly
It was a very brave/stupid cat that dared to come in 

They both chased it out, Kizzy came back almost straight away but Misty was out there for ages making sure it had gone!
The speed and direct line was impressive, don't think that cat will be back


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 7, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I’ve suggested to Mrs SFM that we collect all hair shed in our household (human & animal) and use it to stuff a pillow that we save for our most objectionable house guest. She reckons it’s a disgusting idea but I think it has a certain charm 🤔



When you comb them and get the down, it is incredibly light and warm.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 7, 2021)

Akiro, Draco and fox munching on food


----------



## philosophical (Sep 8, 2021)

When it is hot outside a laminate floor by a skirting board is cool.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 8, 2021)

Lil’ Bob realising he’s about to be evicted


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob realising he’s about to be evicted
> 
> View attachment 287336


Lil' Bob's eyes say to me, "You just try it, hooman".


----------



## smmudge (Sep 8, 2021)

Love how quickly kitties characters can change...

Toby is still fiesty when playing but when at rest has become more liquid than solid. You can literally move him anywhere and he thinks, OK no problem, and goes back to sleep. He has also taken to supervising the emptying of the litter tray, by jumping on top and making sure we do it properly



Tilly is still quite chilled though more fussy than Toby about where she snuggles down. Always finds a good spot eventually


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 8, 2021)

Bob, chilling


----------



## Epona (Sep 8, 2021)

I think my cats are defective, they don't lay on their backs like that.  Sonic does this sort of upright bum on my lap and leaning back against my arm and snoozing thing, which is most inconvenient when I want to type (I get glared at for waking him if I do) but is very sweet - that is about as upside down as he gets.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 8, 2021)

Theon, killing the bad mice. 


View attachment PXL_20210830_133641097(0).mp4


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2021)

i do not tolerate cats interfering with my domestic activities. i don’t think i’m a good cat minder. they always want to sit on you when you want to get up. how do people cope with this? like when a cat sits on your lap when watching telly? i have adhd and cannot sit still unless i’m watching a film. otherwise they won’t want to sit there as i’m always moving about, so i often end up discouraging them from sitting on me, which makes me sad


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i do not tolerate cats interfering with my domestic activities. i don’t think i’m a good cat minder. they always want to sit on you when you want to get up. how do people cope with this? like when a cat sits on your lap when watching telly? i have adhd and cannot sit still unless i’m watching a film. otherwise they won’t want to sit there as i’m always moving about, so i often end up discouraging them from sitting on me, which makes me sad


They know you don't want them to sit on you. That's why they do it 
I never used to like cats, until I discovered what absolute twats they can be. Now I love them


----------



## Epona (Sep 8, 2021)

I love that my cats want to be on or near me all the time


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i do not tolerate cats interfering with my domestic activities. i don’t think i’m a good cat minder. they always want to sit on you when you want to get up. how do people cope with this? like when a cat sits on your lap when watching telly? i have adhd and cannot sit still unless i’m watching a film. otherwise they won’t want to sit there as i’m always moving about, so i often end up discouraging them from sitting on me, which makes me sad


Because they're cute enough that you can forgive them anything! 
(Gooey mum voice): _You'll understand when you have your own!_


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Because they're cute enough that you can forgive them anything!
> (Gooey mum voice): _You'll understand when you have your own!_


i’ve had cats most of my life though, and have always managed to resist the whole ‘can’t move - got a cat on me’ thing. my needs always shout louder than a cat’s so I will always get up when i need a piss or remove a cat from my seat if it is in the way


----------



## Epona (Sep 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i’ve had cats most of my life though, and have always managed to resist the whole ‘can’t move - got a cat on me’ thing. my needs always shout louder than a cat’s so I will always get up when i need a piss or remove a cat from my seat if it is in the way



Oh I do that, I don't hold with nonsense like "a cat is in my computer seat so I am going to go and do something else, can't disturb the cat" - I'll pick it up, sit down, and plop it on my lap.  Similarly, if I need to get up, I will move the cat off my lap.

However, I love them sitting on my lap when I am playing games or watching TV.

EDIT:  Having said that, "Can't move - got a cat on me" is an excellent excuse for not being able to move when you don't want to, I use it often


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oh I do that, I don't hold with nonsense like "a cat is in my computer seat so I am going to go and do something else, can't disturb the cat" - I'll pick it up, sit down, and plop it on my lap.  Similarly, if I need to get up, I will move the cat off my lap.
> 
> However, I love them sitting on my lap when I am playing games or watching TV.
> 
> EDIT:  Having said that, "Can't move - got a cat on me" is an excellent excuse for not being able to move when you don't want to, I use it often


oh yeah, esp when it’s time to get a round of tea or coffee in


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i’ve had cats most of my life though, and have always managed to resist the whole ‘can’t move - got a cat on me’ thing. my needs always shout louder than a cat’s so I will always get up when i need a piss or remove a cat from my seat if it is in the way


It's the other way round here. 
Example... Gay just decided that his need for attention was greater than my need to see the phone.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 8, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's the other way round here.
> Example... Gay just decided that his need for attention was greater than my need to see the phone.
> 
> View attachment 287428



Lovely photo..


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 8, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's the other way round here.
> Example... Gay just decided that his need for attention was greater than my need to see the phone.
> 
> View attachment 287428


What beautiful eyes!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> What beautiful eyes!


Thank you. The cat's are quite nice too


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 8, 2021)

Cutie decided its her turn.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 9, 2021)

Theon's turn to block the view. 



Thor's waiting for his go.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 9, 2021)

The Amazing Mr. Bubbs.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 9, 2021)

Harry the feral cat gets fed by kind hearted Wendy from two doors down.



However before Harry appeared on the scene Blooms brother Napoleon, who lives with Mike three doors up had the run of Wendy’s place (still does) and she has taken to calling him ‘Nap’ or ‘Fluff’. Now Napoleon is well fed by Mike, but is put out by Harry (who is reluctant to go into Wendy’s place anyway) getting cared for, and turns up at morning breakfast to demonstrate how put out he is.



Then of course feral Harry sees Napoleon stalking along, and despite being a street cat bruiser is intimidated by and wary of Napoleon.
All seems a bit unfair on Napoleons part being annoyed at Harry getting a square meal, but then again Cats and basic morality don’t seem to go together!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 9, 2021)

It's like a scene from Village of the damned here when I try to eat a ham sandwich.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2021)

are they all from the same litter, Saul Goodman ? Magnificent creatures


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> are they all from the same litter, Saul Goodman ? Magnificent creatures


Left to right.. Mum, Bob, Dora and Cutie. Mum never got a proper name, she's just mum. Bob, Dora and Cutie are three of her offspring. Snakey and Gay are the other two but from a different batch. Snakey had 4 kittens of her own, one of which, Thor is still around... somewhere, then there's Theon and The Amazing Mr. Bubbs. I think that's all of them


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 9, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Left to right.. Mum, Bob, Dora and Cutie. Mum never got a proper name, she's just mum. Bob, Dora and Cutie are three of her offspring. Snakey and Gay are the other two but from a different batch. Snakey had 4 kittens of her own, one of which, Thor is still around... somewhere, then there's Theon and The Amazing Mr. Bubbs. I think that's all of them




They are amazingly well behaved.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 9, 2021)

It's a shame they can't stay small.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 9, 2021)

great pictures.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 9, 2021)

philosophical said:


> great pictures.


Thanks... I have approximately 3.7 million more where they came from


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


>



 at someone trying to photo-bomb mum looking serious...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at someone trying to photo-bomb mum looking serious...


It was her older brother. He was gorgeous. He looked after all of the kittens. My ex landlord poisoned him


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 9, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It was her older brother. He was gorgeous. He looked after all of the kittens. My ex landlord poisoned him


I remember you telling us about that. What a prick. Glad he's an ex landlord.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 9, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I remember you telling us about that. What a prick. Glad he's an ex landlord.


He's moved back into the house I just moved out of. 

HEAT <——————————————————————————————> REVENGE


----------



## Cloo (Sep 9, 2021)

It took Vastra a whole week to throw up on oldest child's brand new carpet. You can guarantee that after you get a new carpet in this house, the next time she throws up will always be on it. At least this was a dry, easy to clean up one, unlike the extra special 'giant hairball and litres of dark brown goo' she hacked up on our bedroom carpet 24 hours after it was fitted. 🤢


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 10, 2021)

She must appreciate the carpet because she's making sure you can't change it


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2021)

Milo had to have his tummy shaved for an ultrasound, and now it looks like he's got a giant pair of testicles hanging down when he sits on his hind legs like this.


----------



## Epona (Sep 10, 2021)

It's when your cat has to be shaved for something that you realise quite how much extra skin they seem to have!   Sonic had an ultrasound recently and had his undercarriage and a bit on his side shaved.

I hope Milo is ok strung out


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 10, 2021)

Epona said:


> It's when your cat has to be shaved for something that you realise quite how much extra skin they seem to have!   Sonic had an ultrasound recently and had his undercarriage and a bit on his side shaved.
> 
> I hope Milo is ok strung out


strung out I hope he's ok too!


----------



## strung out (Sep 10, 2021)

Milo is fine - ultrasound showed no evidence of anything untoward, and although he's got chronic kidney disease, pancreatitis and diabetes, his treatment seems to have stabilised him over the last 7 months or so.

We've been giving him twice daily insulin injections since February (made far less daunting by the helpful advice of izz and High Voltage!), and the vet reckons we might actually be able to ween him off his insulin in a few months' time if his blood tests improve! He's now on a 50/50 renal and diabetic diet, but he brought in a mouse last night and proceeded to devour it whole on the balcony, which I'm not sure was fully compliant with the vet's advice


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 10, 2021)

Saw this moggie while out for a walk yesterday - proper lion in a jungle behaviour 🙂


----------



## ddraig (Sep 10, 2021)

I call this the "attempted wise owl/I kill you" look


----------



## Chz (Sep 10, 2021)

Epona said:


> It's when your cat has to be shaved for something that you realise quite how much extra skin they seem to have!   Sonic had an ultrasound recently and had his undercarriage and a bit on his side shaved.
> 
> I hope Milo is ok strung out


I used to think the primordial pouch was just lost weight from when the cat was fat. D'oh. It makes perfect sense once you actually read what it's for.


----------



## Epona (Sep 10, 2021)

Chz said:


> I used to think the primordial pouch was just lost weight from when the cat was fat. D'oh. It makes perfect sense once you actually read what it's for.



If they are overweight they have quite a big padding of fat in that pouch - it can end up like a cat version of a beer-belly - but a cat within normal weight range will still have that loose skin and maybe just a little fat - and gravity does to older cats just what it does to older humans, they can end up looking really quite saggy bless them.

My Sonic is nearly 15 years old now, most definitely not overweight and never has been but when he sits in an upright position his undercarriage kind of pools over his back feet.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 10, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's like a scene from Village of the damned here when I try to eat a ham sandwich.
> 
> View attachment 287541



Wow all those tabbies, do you ever have any problems figuring out who's who? We still have to do a double check now and then with just two of them!


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 10, 2021)

Vic taking care of business next to the telly


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 10, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Wow all those tabbies, do you ever have any problems figuring out who's who? We still have to do a double check now and then with just two of them!


Bob and Cutie look very similar from certain angles but once they look straight at you they're easily recognisable. I could probably tell which is which just by stroking them now


----------



## Epona (Sep 10, 2021)

You get to know their little differences both in appearance and behaviour - even with very similar looking animals, if you know them well it is easy to tell them apart.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 10, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's like a scene from Village of the damned here when I try to eat a ham sandwich.
> 
> View attachment 287541



Are those all from the same litter?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 10, 2021)

And this is the hairy otter pose or "look how cute I am"


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 10, 2021)

Unfortunately Ibiza died last weekend. She was in a fight with a fox (I saw it) and either died of shock or something internal but anyway she was gone within half an hour, I was holding her. She brought a lot of joy in her 9 months here, I will miss her forever.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 10, 2021)

Oh that's very sad rutabowa 😟
Poor Ibiza.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 10, 2021)

Lil’ Bob asleep on his best pal’s lap


----------



## smmudge (Sep 10, 2021)

so sorry to hear that rutabowa


----------



## oryx (Sep 10, 2021)

sorry to hear about Ibiza, rutabowa


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2021)

(((( rutabowa ))))


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 10, 2021)

Thor


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2021)

Cloo said:


> It took Vastra a whole week to throw up on oldest child's brand new carpet. You can guarantee that after you get a new carpet in this house, the next time she throws up will always be on it. At least this was a dry, easy to clean up one, unlike the extra special 'giant hairball and litres of dark brown goo' she hacked up on our bedroom carpet 24 hours after it was fitted. 🤢


I remember Missy starting to wretch once whilst sat on the wood floor, before almost consciously moving to the rug in the lounge to chuck up.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 10, 2021)

Sorry for your loss rutabowa


----------



## pesh (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 10, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Unfortunately Ibiza died last weekend. She was in a fight with a fox (I saw it) and either died of shock or something internal but anyway she was gone within half an hour, I was holding her. She brought a lot of joy in her 9 months here, I will miss her forever.
> View attachment 287714


Oh that's so sad mate - so young. Rest in peace Ibiza.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 10, 2021)

Lilith loitering with intent.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 10, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith loitering with intent.View attachment 287766


Very dainty 😍


----------



## ddraig (Sep 10, 2021)

Went to the shop so cats alone, came back to some commotion in front room, couldn't see either cat or hear any fighting.
Then Kizzy ran downstairs looking freaked out, looking back at stairs and at me a few times.
Went to put shopping away and partner came in house and went to go upstairs and saw this cat on the stairs!!

This cat does not live here!  
Bit confused how it got in and disappointed that neither Kizzy or Misty chased it out!
Just sat there on the stairs too, like this!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2021)

kitty wanted fame on urban...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 10, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Very dainty 😍


She was one on 1 August, but still looks like a kitten, doesn't she!


----------



## Epona (Sep 10, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Unfortunately Ibiza died last weekend. She was in a fight with a fox (I saw it) and either died of shock or something internal but anyway she was gone within half an hour, I was holding her. She brought a lot of joy in her 9 months here, I will miss her forever.
> View attachment 287714



Oh mate, that's absolutely terrible, what a horrible shock for you.  Such a sweet looking cat and so young, it's not fair is it.

My condolences.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 10, 2021)

Friday night vibes.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 10, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She was one on 1 August, but still looks like a kitten, doesn't she!



Aww... she is very cute.


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2021)

I love my Sonic, he has just spent a while kind of climbed up me and pushing his little head into my face for kisses and affection.  Love him so very fucking much.  People who don't get having tame/domesticated animals around do not understand this. Even some people who have pets do not think cats are capable of this.  There is nothing on this earth that has ever loved me this much or will ever love me as unconditionally and without any judgement as my little Sonic. ❤️


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> I love my Sonic, he has just spent a while kind of climbed up me and pushing his little head into my face for kisses and affection.  Love him so very fucking much.  People who don't get having tame/domesticated animals around do not understand this. Even some people who have pets do not think cats are capable of this.  There is nothing on this earth that has ever loved me this much or will ever love me as unconditionally and without any judgement as my little Sonic. ❤️



I can’t agree enough. I’ve just had a lovely encounter with Vic (more reserved than his brother Lil’ Bob) after coming downstairs feeling out of sorts this morning. He uncharacteristically came up to me and bumped heads repeatedly which has cheered me up no end. Well, if you’re going to be owned by a cat…


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 11, 2021)

A full house - Draco, Akiro, Miko and Megan Fox


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2021)

I dunno, someone posted earlier that their little cat was killed by a fox, I feel like I want to say either be careful with that situation, or be a bit more sensitive about what just happened to someones' kitten   It might be just me though.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> I love my Sonic, he has just spent a while kind of climbed up me and pushing his little head into my face for kisses and affection.  Love him so very fucking much.  People who don't get having tame/domesticated animals around do not understand this. Even some people who have pets do not think cats are capable of this.  There is nothing on this earth that has ever loved me this much or will ever love me as unconditionally and without any judgement as my little Sonic. ❤️


Well said. Cats don't give a fuck about politics, religion, war or any of that bullshit. They just want to be fed and loved and will be OK with you as long as you're OK with them. I wish more humans would take a leaf out of their book.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 11, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Went to the shop so cats alone, came back to some commotion in front room, couldn't see either cat or hear any fighting.
> Then Kizzy ran downstairs looking freaked out, looking back at stairs and at me a few times.
> Went to put shopping away and partner came in house and went to go upstairs and saw this cat on the stairs!!
> 
> ...


Free cat!


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 11, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Went to the shop so cats alone, came back to some commotion in front room, couldn't see either cat or hear any fighting.
> Then Kizzy ran downstairs looking freaked out, looking back at stairs and at me a few times.
> Went to put shopping away and partner came in house and went to go upstairs and saw this cat on the stairs!!
> 
> ...




In fairness....cat does look a bit sheepish. Maybe cat is lost and thought your place was their home? 
Or maybe the cat likes visiting other homes. 

Nice cat....


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Went to the shop so cats alone, came back to some commotion in front room, couldn't see either cat or hear any fighting.
> Then Kizzy ran downstairs looking freaked out, looking back at stairs and at me a few times.
> Went to put shopping away and partner came in house and went to go upstairs and saw this cat on the stairs!!
> 
> ...



She's your cat now....


----------



## rekil (Sep 11, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Went to the shop so cats alone, came back to some commotion in front room, couldn't see either cat or hear any fighting.
> Then Kizzy ran downstairs looking freaked out, looking back at stairs and at me a few times.
> Went to put shopping away and partner came in house and went to go upstairs and saw this cat on the stairs!!
> 
> ...


Take to vet and see if it's chipped?


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2021)

rekil said:


> Take to vet and see if it's chipped?



This is the sensible and morally correct answer ^


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> In fairness....cat does look a bit sheepish. Maybe cat is lost and thought your place was their home?
> Or maybe the cat likes visiting other homes.
> 
> Nice cat....


It hangs around in the garden a lot and did so before these 2 arrived here, think it lives a few doors down in place that backs on to gardens this side


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2021)

rekil said:


> Take to vet and see if it's chipped?


I chucked it out  but might do this if it comes back in 
pretty sure it lives a few houses away


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 11, 2021)

ddraig said:


> I chucked it out  but might do this if it comes back in
> pretty sure it lives a few houses away



sounds reasonable.

cats' territories do not respect humans' land / property ownership.

some do the 'six dinner sid' thing, others go and make occasional visits to neighbours.  there's a kitty lives near mum-tat who will occasionally drop in for a social call if she leaves the back door open.

it's usually easy enough to tell the difference between a genuine lost / stray cat and one who's just being sociable or checking out emergency napping / feeding places

#notmycat on tweeter has quite a lot of posts...


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 11, 2021)

Hard day outside for Lil’ Bob


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 11, 2021)

Whiskers! And cat photo bombing


----------



## philosophical (Sep 12, 2021)

Napoleon outside on my wall yesterday, and his brother Bloom inside. Identical twins obvs.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 12, 2021)

it never crossed my mind to take any of the cats who visit our house to a vet to check who owns them! They just do their own thing. I have barred one tho as he nicked an entire steak that I was about to cook, I had my back turned for a minute heard a noise and when I turned round he was creeping out the window with the steak hanging out his mouth.


----------



## Epona (Sep 12, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> it never crossed my mind to take any of the cats who visit our house to a vet to check who owns them! They just do their own thing. I have barred one tho as he nicked an entire steak that I was about to cook, I had my back turned for a minute heard a noise and when I turned round he was creeping out the window with the steak hanging out his mouth.



Be very careful, someone I used to talk to online on a Siamese/Ori chat forum once caught her Siamese pulling a fully cooked and hot roast leg of lamb in through the cat flap - a neighbour had left it on the counter to rest before serving and it was nicked within minutes being dragged out of the kitchen window, across 2 gardens and through a cat flap  🤣

Just Eat can go fuck themselves


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 12, 2021)

My old cat Korky did the leg of lamb thing. She dropped it on the dogs bed and went back out, came back with a Yorkshire pudding dropped that for the dogs and went out, I ran upstairs to see where she was going. It was a neighbour about 5 doors away. She came back with another Yorkshire so I went to the neighbour and told her. She said ' oh, it's fine we've already finished eating 'and laughed.


----------



## Epona (Sep 12, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> My old cat Korky did the leg of lamb thing. She dropped it on the dogs bed and went back out, came back with a Yorkshire pudding dropped that for the dogs and went out, I ran upstairs to see where she was going. It was a neighbour about 5 doors away. She came back with another Yorkshire so I went to the neighbour and told her. She said ' oh, it's fine we've already finished eating 'and laughed.



I love Korky for doing that ❤️


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 12, 2021)

Epona said:


> I love Korky for doing that ❤️


When I moved, I was 6 doors down from a kebab shop, she often brought the remnants of the elephants leg they'd chucked out the back for the dogs . The noise as she was coming in with it was brilliant. Her way of shouting I've got you a present, look at me.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 12, 2021)

Sunday bonus.
Going to Manor House Gardens in Lee for a walk is always nice.
However it is always made special when encountering the tiny yet magnificent fearless absolute Queen of Lee, Sadie.

Here she is this morning looking more or less perfect.


----------



## Epona (Sep 12, 2021)

I love a silver tabby, and she is particularly magnificent  ❤️


----------



## Shellee (Sep 12, 2021)

My son and his husband just treated themselves to a new sofa for the kitchen diner so they can sit and drink coffee looking out at the garden. It’s a super comfy one. Sadly, neither of them have sat on it yet because George had claimed it as his. Most expensive cat bed ever.


----------



## Epona (Sep 12, 2021)

Shellee said:


> My son and his husband just treated themselves to a new sofa for the kitchen diner so they can sit and drink coffee looking out at the garden. It’s a super comfy one. Sadly, neither of them have sat on it yet because George had claimed it as his. Most expensive cat bed ever.
> 
> View attachment 287998



Oh bless him look at his little face!!!

They do know they can lift him up and move him, don't they? 

(I'd be all "Oh look at you and your gorgeous little face, oh I love you so much _kiss kiss kiss_, here we go picking you up and putting you somewhere else")


----------



## pogofish (Sep 12, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> My old cat Korky did the leg of lamb thing. She dropped it on the dogs bed and went back out, came back with a Yorkshire pudding dropped that for the dogs and went out, I ran upstairs to see where she was going. It was a neighbour about 5 doors away. She came back with another Yorkshire so I went to the neighbour and told her. She said ' oh, it's fine we've already finished eating 'and laughed.



My old BD was like that with bacon rolls - if you left one unattended, even for seconds, you would come back to find the roll, empty and usually BD, sitting nonchalantly disinterested somewhere nearby but with his tongue going furiously from ear to ear!


----------



## Epona (Sep 12, 2021)

My lot aren't allowed bacon, it is way too salty, it usually contains a shit ton of nitrates, and cats cannot digest pork fat well.

That doesn't stop them forming a little begging circle around me though - with lots of Ori singing


----------



## oryx (Sep 12, 2021)

Shellee said:


> My son and his husband just treated themselves to a new sofa for the kitchen diner so they can sit and drink coffee looking out at the garden. It’s a super comfy one. Sadly, neither of them have sat on it yet because George had claimed it as his. Most expensive cat bed ever.
> 
> View attachment 287998


That's a real 'Caption This' picture.


----------



## Shellee (Sep 12, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oh bless him look at his little face!!!
> 
> They do know they can lift him up and move him, don't they?
> 
> (I'd be all "Oh look at you and your gorgeous little face, oh I love you so much _kiss kiss kiss_, here we go picking you up and putting you somewhere else")


MOVE GEORGE! What are you thinking woman? 🤣  Never has it happened or will it happen, they are far too well trained and he would be so offended 😱


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2021)

Epona said:


> (I'd be all "Oh look at you and your gorgeous little face, oh I love you so much _kiss kiss kiss_, here we go picking you up and putting you somewhere else")



and then sitting on him because he can get back to the sofa quicker than you can...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2021)

larry the downing street cat has chased a fox off.

about time he started on tories...


----------



## Shellee (Sep 12, 2021)

oryx said:


> That's a real 'Caption This' picture.


It is, isn’t it? I don’t quite no how to interpret that expression, smug?


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> larry the downing street cat has chased a fox off.
> 
> about time he started on tories...



If it's not Liam Fox I'm not interested.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 12, 2021)

"Human, I despair of you I really do"


----------



## oryx (Sep 12, 2021)

Shellee said:


> It is, isn’t it? I don’t quite no how to interpret that expression, smug?


It's more contempt for the very idea that they might want to sit on their own sofa!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2021)

oryx said:


> It's more contempt for the very idea that they might want to sit on their own sofa!



with an element of "you want me off the sofa?  just go ahead and try and move me..."


----------



## Epona (Sep 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and then sitting on him because he can get back to the sofa quicker than you can...



Honestly it is a wonder that I haven't broken Jakey, the speed with which he can rush back under my bum as I am sitting down is quite frankly terrifying - he is very lucky that he has not been squished.

I love him to bits but honestly he is not the sharpest knife in the drawer bless him


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> Honestly it is a wonder that I haven't broken Jakey, the speed with which he can rush back under my bum as I am sitting down is quite frankly terrifying - he is very lucky that he has not been squished.


I used to hover slowly over mine and they'd scarper.  Now they just look at me like,  ' yeh I know your not going to sit on me' and stay there.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 13, 2021)

Shellee said:


> My son and his husband just treated themselves to a new sofa for the kitchen diner so they can sit and drink coffee looking out at the garden. It’s a super comfy one. Sadly, neither of them have sat on it yet because George had claimed it as his. Most expensive cat bed ever.
> 
> View attachment 287998



He looks like he’s annoyed that the staff are taking too long bringing him his brandy and today’s Daily Telegraph.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 13, 2021)

Monday morning feels


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 14, 2021)

Caught in a moment between fear (of getting wet) and desire (to ponce about outside).


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 14, 2021)

Since it’s raining outside, Vic has settled down by the stereo today (I hope he likes Hawkwind as much as me…)


----------



## Cloo (Sep 14, 2021)

Catangle


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Since it’s raining outside, Vic has settled down by the stereo today (I hope he likes Hawkwind as much as me…)
> 
> View attachment 288311


I'm now imagining him singing along to Hawkwind, in the club singer style.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 14, 2021)

Just noticed a lump on bella's lip. I'm wondering if this could be a wasp sting?


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 14, 2021)

stavros said:


> I'm now imagining him singing along to Hawkwind, in the club singer style.



“I am the master of the universe, the wind of time…..” 😼


----------



## hegley (Sep 15, 2021)

Chillin'


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 15, 2021)

hegley said:


> Chillin'
> 
> View attachment 288468


Gorgeous views, I could chill there.


----------



## oryx (Sep 15, 2021)

hegley said:


> Chillin'
> 
> View attachment 288468


Your location looks (almost) as lovely as your cat!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)

oryx said:


> Your location looks (almost) as lovely as your cat!


hegley   Picture purr-fect.


----------



## hegley (Sep 15, 2021)

It's kind of idyllic if you like that sort of thing; cats have turned a bit feral since we moved here and spend most of their time decimating the local mouse population (when they're not catching up on some much needed rest on a windowsill).


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Shellee (Sep 16, 2021)

George has made a new enemy……


----------



## philosophical (Sep 16, 2021)

Cats are so cool aren’t they. Not choosing anywhere but choosing the shaft of sunlight.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2021)

Kizzy seems to have stopped going outside! 
Think it might be to do with the Tabby invader
Misty is like a Yoyo in and out all the time
I even carried Kizzy into garden to show her it was ok but she almost ran back in when I put her down


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2021)

Preferring to be close to her cat cushion


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2021)

Misty is less nervous and comes to inspect the hoomans regularly
h


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy seems to have stopped going outside!
> Think it might be to do with the Tabby invader
> Misty is like a Yoyo in and out all the time
> I even carried Kizzy into garden to show her it was ok but she almost ran back in when I put her down


Wasn't Misty the one who was really timid initially? If so I'm glad she's found her confidence.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> Wasn't Misty the one who was really timid initially? If so I'm glad she's found her confidence.


Yes she was


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 16, 2021)

The face of contentment.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 16, 2021)

In case anyone's wondering, I would like to assure you all that I did not put my new friend in the bin.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> View attachment 288672
> View attachment 288673
> View attachment 288674
> In case anyone's wondering, I would like to assure you all that I did not put my new friend in the bin.


You'd have me to deal with if you did! 

Very cute.


----------



## Callie (Sep 16, 2021)

Does anyone have any tips for a cat that has started pissing indoors? She keeps doing it in the hallway. She pissed on my DMs. 

I tried putting a litter tray in the hall, Ive cleaned up whenever it's happened with bicarb n vinegar, we have a feliway on the go. I'll try to call the vet for advice too. She seems well in herself and I can't really think if anything that might have set her off?


----------



## pogofish (Sep 16, 2021)

Feliway helped when my late black and white cat did that - It generally happened when she came in for the winter and there were other cats encroaching on her outside territory - Think she was marking her presence indoors but once it was because I’d used a type of litter she just didn’t like!


----------



## pogofish (Sep 16, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Preferring to be close to her cat cushion
> View attachment 288574



Could be because she’s determined the tabby won’t get her favourite spots. Should settle down in a while if the tabby can be kept out.

Misty may well have made a new friend though - I’ve found that interlopers often try to befriend one cat against the other.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Could be because she’s determined the tabby won’t get her favourite spots. Should settle down in a while if the tabby can be kept out.
> 
> Misty may well have made a new friend though - I’ve found that interlopers often try to befriend one cat against the other.


Thanks, I wondered that too about befriending Misty, even asked her if tabby (invader) cat was her boyfriend


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 17, 2021)

Helping out in the garden.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2021)

Kizzy does this a lot!


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 18, 2021)

A Cretan cat (kitten?) begging for food at the pool bar of the hotel we are in this week.


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> A Cretan cat (kitten?) begging for food at the pool bar of the hotel we are in this week.
> 
> View attachment 289024


I'm seeing less begging, more expecting.


----------



## moose (Sep 18, 2021)

This small piece of turf was formally part of the pitch at Old Trafford. We haven't looked after it very well.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 18, 2021)

moose said:


> This small piece of turf was formally part of the pitch at Old Trafford. We haven't looked after it very well.
> 
> View attachment 289070


That's ace. It looks remarkably like a cat.


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 19, 2021)

stavros said:


> I'm seeing less begging, more expecting.


Indeed. The confident face of a young cat who already has the humans well trained.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2021)

Misty and Kizzy on bed just now, closest they've been together! 
Seem to be less fighting recently too


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 19, 2021)

Mrs SFM with both boys either side enjoying this Indian Summer


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Mrs SFM with both boys either side enjoying this Indian Summer
> 
> View attachment 289270


Nice!


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 19, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Nice!



I felt a little bit judged tbh


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I felt a little bit judged tbh


How come?


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 19, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> How come?



I was the one taking the picture so was facing the three of them - nothing to do with you 😀 (sorry I think we had a wee misunderstanding here - I think you’re wonderful 🙂)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I was the one taking the picture so was facing the three of them - nothing to do with you 😀 (sorry I think we had a wee misunderstanding here - I think you’re wonderful 🙂)


Thank you, so are you! No, I didn't think you meant me - just tired after a long week of early shifts.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 19, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Thank you, so are you! No, I didn't think you meant me - just tired after a long week of early shifts.



Thank goodness for that 🙂


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 19, 2021)

Akiro and Fox


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Akiro and Fox


Foxy has the beseeching cat eyes down pat!


----------



## philosophical (Sep 20, 2021)

I kind of like it that cats seek out under chair places so there are struts and legs and things to play with.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 20, 2021)

Lil’ Bob has stolen Mrs SFM chair for a change:


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 20, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Akiro and Fox



Akiro and Fox should be a show, right?


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 20, 2021)

(Beautiful pic of foxy btw donkyboy, really beautiful)


----------



## pesh (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## philosophical (Sep 20, 2021)

Awww c'mon pesh, have mercy!


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2021)

Pile of floof is too cute.  And look at the little ear tufts on them!!! ❤️


----------



## Cloo (Sep 21, 2021)

Enhancing yr tiles


----------



## philosophical (Sep 21, 2021)

Local feral bruiser Harry has had breakfast put out by kindhearted Wendy, and is now poised ready for anything the day has to offer.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 21, 2021)

So Akiro likes to come into the flat uninvited. He even used the girls litter tray to relieve himself


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> So Akiro likes to come into the flat uninvited. He even used the girls litter tray to relieve himself


Awww, cheeky boy want poopy!


----------



## pogofish (Sep 22, 2021)

I think its more like he wants to move-in..!


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 22, 2021)

Vic posing in his new box (next to the stabilised homebrew)


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 22, 2021)

He looks like he's been at the homebrew.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 22, 2021)

<3


----------



## smmudge (Sep 22, 2021)

I know I'm super biased but I think Tilly is one of the prettiest kitties I've ever seen! She has these huge dark eyes



Not so keen on walking into this basically every evening


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2021)

smmudge said:


> I know I'm super biased but I think Tilly is one of the prettiest kitties I've ever seen! She has these huge dark eyes
> 
> View attachment 289747
> 
> ...


Adorable little baby...


----------



## oryx (Sep 22, 2021)

smmudge said:


> I know I'm super biased but I think Tilly is one of the prettiest kitties I've ever seen! She has these huge dark eyes
> 
> View attachment 289747
> 
> ...


She's adorable smmudge 

The loo roll photo reminds me of when I lived in my previous house, where the cats were allowed in the bathroom and saw the loo roll dangling from the holder as their favourite toy... I had to stop using it and keep the roll on top of the cistern!


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 22, 2021)

Such sad eyes from my young fox friend


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 22, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Such sad eyes from my young fox friend


Not sad, longing.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 23, 2021)

oryx said:


> She's adorable smmudge
> 
> The loo roll photo reminds me of when I lived in my previous house, where the cats were allowed in the bathroom and saw the loo roll dangling from the holder as their favourite toy... I had to stop using it and keep the roll on top of the cistern!



Yeah I think we're going to have to do that!


----------



## Epona (Sep 23, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Yeah I think we're going to have to do that!



Or, you know, close the bathroom door


----------



## smmudge (Sep 23, 2021)

Epona said:


> Or, you know, close the bathroom door



Hehe yes that's an option  they are energetic house kitties and we already close bedroom doors, so I'm loathe to take any more space away. Plus they seem to find the bathroom interesting! Not just to play with the loo roll....


----------



## hegley (Sep 23, 2021)

smmudge said:


> I know I'm super biased but I think Tilly is one of the prettiest kitties I've ever seen! She has these huge dark eyes
> 
> View attachment 289747
> 
> ...


Tilly's not in the bottom picture - whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty? Could have been anyone that did that!


----------



## philosophical (Sep 23, 2021)

Expectant Bloom


----------



## smmudge (Sep 23, 2021)

hegley said:


> Tilly's not in the bottom picture - whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty? Could have been anyone that did that!



Yes I'll interrogate my wife when she gets home!

(In fairness her brother Toby was _probably_ the instigator)


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2021)

Went to bed last night and Misty was on it, even stayed there when I got into bed, very calm vibes


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2021)

And both behaving again this morning, I say behaving, one of them had just been sick, not sure which, presumably Kizzy from wolfing food down


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 23, 2021)

IT'S DINNER TIME


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2021)

smmudge said:


> I know I'm super biased but I think Tilly is one of the prettiest kitties I've ever seen! She has these huge dark eyes
> 
> View attachment 289747
> 
> ...


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 23, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s weird front paw placement…


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 23, 2021)

Now he’s sleeping in a weird way 🙂


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 23, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Yes I'll interrogate my wife when she gets home!
> 
> (In fairness her brother Toby was _probably_ the instigator)


Is that the wife's brother or Tilley's? 😆


----------



## oryx (Sep 23, 2021)

stavros said:


>



Mine weren't kittens when they discovered the joys of what could be done with a roll of hanging toilet paper.

They were about seven and ten.


----------



## Shellee (Sep 24, 2021)

George will allow a small infringement by humans onto his sofa providing their feet make a good cushion


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2021)

Fat Audrey and the return of the Do Not Feed collar.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2021)

Kizzy IS the light


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 25, 2021)

Lil’ Bob’s got a brand new bag!


----------



## Epona (Sep 25, 2021)

Again, I think my 2 are defective.  I'll give them a box or a bag and they investigate it but they won't really claim it or spend much time in it - they are getting a bit ancient now mind you, but even when they were younger they only played forts with a cardboard box briefly.

Now my dear departed Radar was an absolute fiend for a good cardboard box or paper bag.

BTW just as an aside, the easiest way to weigh a small bird like a budgie is to pop it in a small paper bag, scrunch up the top, and pop it on the scales


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> Again, I think my 2 are defective.  I'll give them a box or a bag and they investigate it but they won't really claim it or spend much time in it - they are getting a bit ancient now mind you, but even when they were younger they only played forts with a cardboard box briefly.
> 
> Now my dear departed Radar was an absolute fiend for a good cardboard box or paper bag.
> 
> BTW just as an aside, the easiest way to weigh a small bird like a budgie is to pop it in a small paper bag, scrunch up the top, and pop it on the scales



I’ve never had cause (so far) to weigh a bird but I’m sure this advice will come in handy some way down the line 😀


----------



## Epona (Sep 25, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I’ve never had cause (so far) to weigh a bird but I’m sure this advice will come in handy some way down the line 😀



Budgies (and many other species of parrots and other birds - not all though) are diurnal, they tend to go calm and quiet in the dark (unless there is a loud noise or disturbance that wakes them and causes panic) so yeah brown paper bag.  You never know when that knowledge might come in useful 

Even with my Sennie when I used to take him to the vet he was a bit too worked up to sit on the weighing perch (some parrots are better trained/bolder and will do so), so it was a case of a bigger brown paper bag for him


----------



## Chz (Sep 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> Again, I think my 2 are defective.  I'll give them a box or a bag and they investigate it but they won't really claim it or spend much time in it - they are getting a bit ancient now mind you, but even when they were younger they only played forts with a cardboard box briefly.
> 
> Now my dear departed Radar was an absolute fiend for a good cardboard box or paper bag.
> 
> BTW just as an aside, the easiest way to weigh a small bird like a budgie is to pop it in a small paper bag, scrunch up the top, and pop it on the scales


I always though Bernard was a defective cat due to his lack of enthusiasm around boxes. Good to know he's not alone!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> Again, I think my 2 are defective.  I'll give them a box or a bag and they investigate it but they won't really claim it or spend much time in it - they are getting a bit ancient now mind you, but even when they were younger they only played forts with a cardboard box briefly.
> 
> Now my dear departed Radar was an absolute fiend for a good cardboard box or paper bag.
> 
> BTW just as an aside, the easiest way to weigh a small bird like a budgie is to pop it in a small paper bag, scrunch up the top, and pop it on the scales





Chz said:


> I always though Bernard was a defective cat due to his lack of enthusiasm around boxes. Good to know he's not alone!


Theon loves boxes


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 25, 2021)

The hog has been a good comfort the last few weeks. Not sure if he misses Ibiza exactly as he is pretty tough and streetwise (hence him not trying to play fight with foxes), but he has been a slight bit more affectionate than usual


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 25, 2021)

Twisty cat.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> BTW just as an aside, the easiest way to weigh a small bird like a budgie is to pop it in a small paper bag, scrunch up the top, and pop it on the scales


That only works if you can find all the bits, if indeed they're not in the process of digestion already.


----------



## Epona (Sep 25, 2021)

stavros said:


> That only works if you can find all the bits, if indeed they're not in the process of digestion already.



That is a really shitty thing to say given that some of us have had or currently have birds as pets - don't be such an arse on a thread that is about love and appreciation of our animal companions.


----------



## Shellee (Sep 26, 2021)

I had budgies when I was a kid but why would you want to weigh one?


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

Shellee said:


> I had budgies when I was a kid but why would you want to weigh one?


Because they require veterinary care just like any other animal, and weight loss is an indicator of illness... obesity and related conditions are also very common in budgies that are fed a seed only diet and don't get as much exercise as they should - when you take one to the vet for a checkup the first thing they will do is weigh it.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> Because they require veterinary care just like any other animal, and weight loss is an indicator of illness... obesity and related conditions are also very common in budgies that are fed a seed only diet and don't get as much exercise as they should - when you take one to the vet for a checkup the first thing they will do is weigh it.




We had budgies when I was a kid. One killed the other and the remaining one became more friendly as a result. However when it got sick there appeared to be limited actions the vet could take - it always seemed to be this pink liquid to mix in with their water. Hopefully budgie care has become more sophisticated these days.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> We had budgies when I was a kid. One killed the other and the remaining one became more friendly as a result. However when it got sick there appeared to be limited actions the vet could take - it always seemed to be this pink liquid to mix in with their water. Hopefully budgie care has become more sophisticated these days.



It is, there are avian specialists and proper veterinary care for them, rather than your local vet just giving you something to put in their water bowl (which is never going to be a good way to get an accurate dose into a bird!)

The thing with birds is they hide illness really well - you think cats are good at it, well birds are the absolute experts, a sick bird will often get driven out of a flock or even killed, and they show no sign of illness until they have really gone downhill quite a long way - so even now if a bird looks sick, it may well be too late - but it is why modern care for them involves regular checkups with weighing and general condition being examined - just like you would take a dog or cat to the vet for its vaccinations and a checkup, these days it is expected that you'd do the same for a bird, however small.

Honestly I look back at the way we kept small animals when I was a kid and cringe a bit, compared to the much better care that we'd consider good welfare/husbandry by today's standards.


----------



## Shellee (Sep 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> It is, there are avian specialists and proper veterinary care for them, rather than your local vet just giving you something to put in their water bowl (which is never going to be a good way to get an accurate dose into a bird!)
> 
> The thing with birds is they hide illness really well - you think cats are good at it, well birds are the absolute experts, a sick bird will often get driven out of a flock or even killed, and they show no sign of illness until they have really gone downhill quite a long way - so even now if a bird looks sick, it may well be too late - but it is why modern care for them involves regular checkups with weighing and general condition being examined - just like you would take a dog or cat to the vet for its vaccinations and a checkup, these days it is expected that you'd do the same for a bird, however small.
> 
> Honestly I look back at the way we kept small animals when I was a kid and cringe a bit, compared to the much better care that we'd consider good welfare/husbandry by today's standards.


Yes, it was horrific sometimes but that was the way it was done. I don’t think it would ever have crossed any bodies mind to take a budgie to the vet


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2021)

Sing it with me:

Oh-owo-owo, mysterious guts, (don't) wanna get close to you...


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Sing it with me:
> 
> Oh-owo-owo, mysterious guts, (don't) wanna get close to you...
> 
> View attachment 290275



What in the fuck did _that_ used to be?

(Should be a game for people who have cats, identify the species from either the uneaten remains or from the subsequent pile of vomit)

EDIT: Actually I have rethought this, please do NOT post up pictures of cat vomit to see whether we can identify the species therein.  Please don't.


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> That is a really shitty thing to say given that some of us have had or currently have birds as pets - don't be such an arse on a thread that is about love and appreciation of our animal companions.


My apologies; I simply read mention of birds on a cat thread, and wrongly assumed we were discussing one of the latter's latest conquests. I should've read in more detail.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

stavros said:


> My apologies; I simply read mention of birds on a cat thread, and wrongly assumed we were discussing one of the latter's latest conquests. I should've read in more detail.



No worries - very much a difference between "what are those innards on the floor" and "taking my pet budgie to the vet" though 

Well at least one hopes that those are different things!


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 26, 2021)

Going out later raiding neighbours apple’ tree.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 290281Going out later raiding neighbours apple’ tree.



So handsome!!


----------



## smmudge (Sep 26, 2021)

Tilly getting in the Strictly spirit


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> What in the fuck did _that_ used to be?



I was never quite sure whether that sort of thing was a bit that cat didn't want to eat, or whether it was a particularly choice squishy bit they were leaving as a treat for me (sometimes it would be a whole mouse, sometimes just that bit)


----------



## A380 (Sep 26, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 290281Going out later raiding neighbours apple’ tree.


Magnificent beast.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I was never quite sure whether that sort of thing was a bit that cat didn't want to eat, or whether it was a particularly choice squishy bit they were leaving as a treat for me (sometimes it would be a whole mouse, sometimes just that bit)



I think they normally leave the stomach because they kind of instinctively know they can't tolerate toxins from any undigested plant matter in there?  But yeah leaving the stomach or some of the intestines is kind of normal.  But yukky if you tread on it mind you!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I was never quite sure whether that sort of thing was a bit that cat didn't want to eat, or whether it was a particularly choice squishy bit they were leaving as a treat for me (sometimes it would be a whole mouse, sometimes just that bit)


I'm fairly certain that out of my two it's only Donut that actually eats the prey. Which means we can rule out this sac being any kind of tasty morsel, because no way would the greedy twat leave it if it was


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 26, 2021)

Mr K's old cat used to catch mice and eat everything but the arse  You would come down in the morning and find a mouse arse on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Epona (Sep 27, 2021)

I know Jakey catches them but he doesn't have any teeth these days, so I don't so much find innards on the floor as a whole soggy saliva-soaked mouse that has clearly been slowly (and damply) gummed to death


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 27, 2021)

It’s Mrs SFM’s birthday today and my Ma sent a parcel with a box. Vic has claimed it and, although it’s way too small for him he has adopted it anyway:


----------



## Shellee (Sep 27, 2021)

I love their determination to squash in anyway and pretend it’s a perfect fit


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 27, 2021)

Shellee said:


> I love their determination to squash in anyway and pretend it’s a perfect fit


----------



## Shellee (Sep 27, 2021)

This one is a classic where the box loving cat get given a tiny box while his friend gets the big one. The hurt look on his face is just so sad. Glad he gets his own box in the end (spoiler!)


----------



## stavros (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## philosophical (Sep 28, 2021)

A three local but familiar cat special this morning.
Firstly sweet three legged Matilda waiting on her doorstep.




Then feral Harry awaiting breakfast after outstaring an indignant Napoleon on this occasion.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 28, 2021)

Lil’ Bob has designs on Vic’s new accommodation so now it’s box wars. May have to confiscate it in the name of peace and harmony


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 28, 2021)

Vivian uncharacteristically being a loaf.


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob has designs on Vic’s new accommodation so now it’s box wars. May have to confiscate it in the name of peace and harmony
> 
> View attachment 290450


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 28, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob has designs on Vic’s new accommodation so now it’s box wars. May have to confiscate it in the name of peace and harmony



or get more boxes?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2021)

Poor Misty has got a cold, started earlier and drops coming more often


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2021)

hope misty is feline better soon


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks, she has been coming for strokes more than often this evening


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 29, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> or get more boxes?



I got Lil’ Bob his own box but he wants the one his brother’s got 🙄


----------



## Callie (Sep 29, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Poor Misty has got a cold, started earlier and drops coming more often
> View attachment 290538


Is that bogies or dribble?!


----------



## philosophical (Sep 29, 2021)

Unremarkable picture of Bloom the scrounger having a think, tail mid swish.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2021)

Callie said:


> Is that bogies or dribble?!


Wondering that too, they were quite thick but couldn't tell if coming from nose or mouth
Not had a close up look today but she seems better


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2021)

This is her this morning, sunning it and not seen any drips so far


----------



## Cloo (Sep 29, 2021)

Mistress of the sunny patch


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 29, 2021)

An invader I've not seen before. Does anyone know if this is a pedigree?


----------



## Cloo (Sep 29, 2021)

I dunno,  but it looks related to Puss in Boots from Shrek.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 29, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Vivian uncharacteristically being a loaf.
> 
> View attachment 290500


We call that shape a Pie in my household.  When they're sat on haunches but with front legs vertical, that's a Cliff.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 29, 2021)

Cloo said:


> We call that shape a Pie in my household...


We call it the Lotus position


----------



## Cloo (Sep 29, 2021)

And a 'Sphynx' is self-explanatory.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 29, 2021)

Rik has claimed his new box


----------



## Me76 (Sep 29, 2021)

Cloo said:


> We call that shape a Pie in my household.  When they're sat on haunches but with front legs vertical, that's a Cliff.


We ask ours who's stolen their legs.


----------



## Epona (Sep 29, 2021)

Cloo said:


> We call that shape a Pie in my household.  When they're sat on haunches but with front legs vertical, that's a Cliff.



I know that the common term for that in the US is "meatloaf" but "pie" works too!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> I know that the common term for that in the US is "meatloaf" but "pie" works too!









(B Kliban)


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 29, 2021)

God knows how cats manage to contort their bodies like this. witchcraft and sorcery..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> God knows how cats manage to contort their bodies like this. witchcraft and sorcery..



did you get an ikea cat and put it together wrong?



(someone will probably be along soon with a technical explanation of cats' bone structure and so on)


----------



## smmudge (Sep 29, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> We call it the Lotus position
> 
> View attachment 290591



We call it "boat position"


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 29, 2021)

We accuse her of pretending to be a snail.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 30, 2021)

Fat Audrey and her family are moving! I'll miss her so much.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 30, 2021)

Had Chloe booked into a tummy scan at stonelion wimbledon tomorrow. arranged for boarding for today. took her to the hospital but they kept us waiting. they rang the boarding team three times informing them I was here with Chloe. Was not impressed at all. Heard one of the receptionist mention about an event happening upstairs. I'm sat their thinking, clearly that is far more important to them then coming down to pick chloe up. So I just got up, told them I'm cancelling and walked out. first impressions count, and I wasn't impressed. the two at reception didn't even apologise. Even a simple 'sorry about this. not sure what is going on, I'll give them another call' would have nice. I'm going to book her into the RVC camden instead.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2021)

hope it goes ok


----------



## Epona (Sep 30, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Had Chloe booked into a tummy scan at stonelion wimbledon tomorrow. arranged for boarding for today. took her to the hospital but they kept us waiting. they rang the boarding team three times informing them I was here with Chloe. Was not impressed at all. Heard one of the receptionist mention about an event happening upstairs. I'm sat their thinking, clearly that is far more important to them then coming down to pick chloe up. So I just got up, told them I'm cancelling and walked out. first impressions count, and I wasn't impressed. the two at reception didn't even apologise. Even a simple 'sorry about this. not sure what is going on, I'll give them another call' would have nice. I'm going to book her into the RVC camden instead.



Good luck for the scan xx


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 30, 2021)

😟 poor Chloe's little face😟

I hope you all get treated better at RVC Camden
donkyboy 🤞🤞


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2021)

Epona said:


> I know that the common term for that in the US is "meatloaf" but "pie" works too!


Cat out of Hell.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 30, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Had Chloe booked into a tummy scan at stonelion wimbledon tomorrow. arranged for boarding for today. took her to the hospital but they kept us waiting. they rang the boarding team three times informing them I was here with Chloe. Was not impressed at all. Heard one of the receptionist mention about an event happening upstairs. I'm sat their thinking, clearly that is far more important to them then coming down to pick chloe up. So I just got up, told them I'm cancelling and walked out. first impressions count, and I wasn't impressed. the two at reception didn't even apologise. Even a simple 'sorry about this. not sure what is going on, I'll give them another call' would have nice. I'm going to book her into the RVC camden instead.


Sorry to hear that Donkyboy. I hope they make her better soon and treat you professionally.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Fat Audrey and her family are moving! I'll miss her so much.



unless she decides to come back

i used to know some people who had acquired a cat with a house, cat kept coming back to old house (cat's previous humans had not moved that far) and in the end all concerned agreed to let cat make the decision...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 30, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> unless she decides to come back
> 
> i used to know some people who had acquired a cat with a house, cat kept coming back to old house (cat's previous humans had not moved that far) and in the end all concerned agreed to let cat make the decision...


Nah, we're in London and they're moving to Scotland, so I don't think she'll find her way back somehow. But thanks for making me smile anyway!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Nah, we're in London and they're moving to Scotland, so I don't think she'll find her way back somehow



hope she manages to learn to meow in scottish...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 30, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hope she manages to learn to meow in scottish...


Oh, her mum's Scottish, so she probably does at home anyway! It's only out on the street she does the cockney "me-aah!"


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 1, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Fat Audrey and her family are moving! I'll miss her so much.



Oh no! I love Fat Audrey updates 😞


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 1, 2021)

Lil’ Bob has taken up residence in an insulated Aldi bag


----------



## philosophical (Oct 1, 2021)

There was talk of boxes so I found these:


----------



## Shellee (Oct 1, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> An invader I've not seen before. Does anyone know if this is a pedigree?
> 
> View attachment 290590


It almost looks like a Bengal? Here’s a posh one that sneaks in our flat when he wants to slum it


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 1, 2021)

Lil’ Bob has emerged from his bag to help Mrs SFM wrap some presents…


----------



## Epona (Oct 1, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob has emerged from his bag to help Mrs SFM wrap some presents…
> 
> View attachment 290856
> 
> View attachment 290857



Who's getting the surprise cat present? 

(Edit to add: I did wrap up (loosely of course!) Jakey once when he was getting in the way of a gift wrapping exercise, he loved every minute - anything for a bit of attention that cat  )


----------



## Callie (Oct 1, 2021)

Mmm paper that human is interested, in _must lounge on_


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 1, 2021)

Epona said:


> Who's getting the surprise cat present?
> 
> (Edit to add: I did wrap up (loosely of course!) Jakey once when he was getting in the way of a gift wrapping exercise, he loved every minute - anything for a bit of attention that cat  )



My FIL’s 80th birthday! (He hates cats - but I’m sure Lil’ Bob would win him over 🙂)


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2021)

Kizzy is unamused with Friday night shenanigans


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## pogofish (Oct 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> unless she decides to come back
> 
> i used to know some people who had acquired a cat with a house, cat kept coming back to old house (cat's previous humans had not moved that far) and in the end all concerned agreed to let cat make the decision...



Friends had that happen - they moved to the next street-up despite a while new territory to claim, their cat regularly visited the old place, patrolling the garden and regularly battered-open the locked cat flap to have a pause in its old living room - thankfully the new occupant didn't mind him!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2021)

met a new neighbourhood kitty on the way back from work today - small black cat came dashing down the garden path (presume where s/he lives but not necessarily) and demanded a fuss

(no photo as taking photos of black cats in the dark is not going to be a success)


----------



## philosophical (Oct 2, 2021)

Out early for a walk this morning, and overfed yet marvellously svelt Sadie was in Manor House Gardens, very chatty and active, not a great one for staying still and holding a pose, but managed to get quite a still photograph on my second circuit.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Out early for a walk this morning, and overfed yet marvellously svelt Sadie was in Manor House Gardens, very chatty and active, not a great one for staying still and holding a pose, but managed to get quite a still photograph on my second circuit.
> 
> View attachment 290928
> 
> View attachment 290929


Awww, she's very cute!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Out early for a walk this morning, and overfed yet marvellously svelt Sadie was in Manor House Gardens, very chatty and active, not a great one for staying still and holding a pose, but managed to get quite a still photograph on my second circuit.



think the swans are just a bit out of her league, though...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2021)

Viv has been helping me clear up.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 2, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Awww, she's very cute!


Not according to some of the dog walkers I speak to who refer to Sadie as ‘that little bastard’💥


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Not according to some of the dog walkers I speak to who refer to Sadie as ‘that little bastard’💥


Well they've got no soul! It's not Sadie's fault if the dogs go crazy when they see her...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2021)

Our DJ for the evening!


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> View attachment 290895View attachment 290896


What does he think of your coupling of the pencil moustache with the blond mullet?


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 3, 2021)

Foxy cat


----------



## philosophical (Oct 3, 2021)

I post so often I don’t even have a cat!
I feel like a bit of a greedy fraud on this thread.
Anyway, another two pictures of Sadie from Manor House Gardens this morning.


----------



## Epona (Oct 3, 2021)

philosophical said:


> I post so often I don’t even have a cat!
> I feel like a bit of a greedy fraud on this thread.
> Anyway, another two pictures of Sadie from Manor House Gardens this morning.
> 
> View attachment 291098View attachment 291099



I say I have cats, but technically they have me I think 

It's lovely to see pictures of your neighbourhood cats anyway, nothing fraudulent about that


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Anyway, another two pictures of Sadie from Manor House Gardens this morning.





does she live there, or does she commute from wherever her hoomans live?

there's a health centre near there that has (or used to have) a cat that turned up every day


----------



## philosophical (Oct 3, 2021)

I think she lives at a family home over the wall in the North East corner of the park.
I always get a lift when she trots up to me with a sweet miaow, but I know deep down she is on a scrounge, the tart!


----------



## philosophical (Oct 3, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> does she live there, or does she commute from wherever her hoomans live?
> 
> there's a health centre near there that has (or used to have) a cat that turned up every day



I think that is Lee Health Centre in Handen Road, there was sometimes a visiting cat lounging in the patients waiting room, they tried to discourage the cat, but I think he/she did more good than harm in giving patients a lift in their spirits.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2021)

Came back to the boys after a day away at the in-laws. Lil’ Bob sulked outside but Vic brought me a present of a big fat & still warm rat. Thank you fella 🥰😼


----------



## philosophical (Oct 3, 2021)

Brocoli....
*CAT 1*
How cool is that box!


----------



## UrbaneFox (Oct 3, 2021)

Shellee said:


> This one is a classic where the box loving cat get given a tiny box while his friend gets the big one. The hurt look on his face is just so sad. Glad he gets his own box in the end (spoiler!)



Lovely, but I was a bit worried by the 'eyes right' at 1.16 - anything could have happened.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2021)

Misty having a snooze next to me on sofa with leg stretched out


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 3, 2021)

A cute little ragdoll kitten in Camden.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 4, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Brocoli....
> *CAT 1*
> How cool is that box!



I hadn’t noticed that 😀


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 4, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Came back to the boys after a day away at the in-laws. Lil’ Bob sulked outside but Vic brought me a present of a big fat & still warm rat. Thank you fella 🥰😼
> 
> View attachment 291106




Lol @ "Broccoli Cat"


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 4, 2021)

🥲


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2021)

The vet surgery phoned today to cancel Sonic's vaccination appointment that we had booked for next Monday on account of there are problems with vaccine supply and delivery and they have run out 

They are going to phone me when they have some in stock to rebook.  We're already 2 months late due to them trying to stagger appointments due to a massive backlog of regular appointments that didn't take place during lockdown.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 4, 2021)

no reported problems with vaccinations here. bella had hers last wednesday.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> 🥲











						Lancaster’s trainspotting cat who became a cult hero right around the world
					

Reporter Michelle Blade speaks to Cats Protection volunteer Julie Wilding about her work raising awareness of disabled cats




					www.lancasterguardian.co.uk


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 4, 2021)

akiro and draco


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> akiro and draco



They'd make excellent bookends


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> akiro and draco


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 4, 2021)

There's always one.....


----------



## Smangus (Oct 4, 2021)

This is Marbles who arrived on Saturday, our new rescue mog. Quite lively and now very affectionate after an intial period of attacking my slippers every time I walked past her.  🙃


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2021)

Smangus said:


> This is Marbles who arrived on Saturday, our new rescue mog. Quite lively and now very affectionate after an intial period of attacking my slippers every time I walked past her.  🙃



She owns the place already by the look of it!


----------



## pogofish (Oct 5, 2021)

Madam is curled-up happily by my feet just now but she’s not had a great weekend. She had a very disturbed stomach on Saturday and ate next to nothing and only a little on Sunday but today she’s much better and has eaten nearly normally today.

A little circle of feathers in the garden suggested she might have had her first bird in a long time - but they were also in the corner where the Sparrowhawk takes its prey and on Friday night I did try her on some different cat food, which may have disagreed with her?


----------



## Epona (Oct 5, 2021)

I just heard some odd noises coming from the vicinity of the litter tray at the other end of the room - recognised the noises as Jakey hoiking poo out of the litter tray to play with it (I don't know why) - I called "Jakey!" and this nearly 15 year old cat leaps over the back of the other sofa in one bound and charges towards me, bounces off my stomach and continues to hurtle around the room at full speed.

To think he was at the vets a few weeks back with an injury that meant he couldn't jump and the vet's first response was "he's old, it's arthritis" - am glad I insisted on treatment as if it was a soft tissue injury (which it clearly turned out to be since a few days on anti-inflammatories and he was good as new and still is), I think I will notice when this boy starts to slow down!

(It brings me a lot of joy that both my remaining boys are still very lively, even if they do knock things over and use me like a trampoline).


----------



## Smangus (Oct 5, 2021)

So my Marbles post has 20 likes , the most ever on a post in 19 years of Urban! Kittehs rool obvs lol


----------



## Epona (Oct 5, 2021)

So I see pets@home just launched their Xmas gifts for pets seasonal goodies 

Does anyone buy Xmas gifts for their cats?  Would a Vibrating Santa do it for you or your cat during the festive season?

Or is it just marketing gone mad?

(No guesses what my view is, the wee shites are happier with a cardboard box - or in Jakey's case, a bit of poo to bat around - than anything that I actually pay for)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> Would a Vibrating Santa do it for you or your cat during the festive season?



think most cats would either

a ) run and hide
b) ignore it completely
c) bat bat bat


----------



## A380 (Oct 5, 2021)

Cliched cat is cliched


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> So I see pets@home just launched their Xmas gifts for pets seasonal goodies
> 
> Does anyone buy Xmas gifts for their cats?  Would a Vibrating Santa do it for you or your cat during the festive season?
> 
> ...


Partner has fallen for it in the past  
As if they know what xmas is ffs


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 6, 2021)

Snakey and Loopy, watching TV a couple of days ago.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 6, 2021)

The advantages of being small


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Snakey and Loopy, watching TV a couple of days ago.
> 
> View attachment 291397


You kinda know who's got the remote...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2021)

Had to almost close door with Kizzy in kitchen so Misty could have a chance to eat! 
Was all of 2 minutes


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Had to almost close door with Kizzy in kitchen so Misty could have a chance to eat!
> Was all of 2 minutes
> View attachment 291513



That is one pissed off looking kitty!  Her eyes are gorgeous


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> That is one pissed off looking kitty!  Her eyes are gorgeous


Init!, pissed off/confused/unamused all for 2 minutes


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2021)

ddraig we often have to do that with our two because Donut is a complete twat and twice Vivian's size, he hoovers up his food then shoves her out the way to eat hers


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> ddraig we often have to do that with our two because Donut is a complete twat and twice Vivian's size, he hoovers up his food then shoves her out the way to eat hers


Such a pain isn't it, that's what Kizzy often does, tho sometimes sits and watches Misty eat
I've started picking Kizzy up and putting her in front of her bowl, sometimes works, call her a twat too


----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2021)

I used to have to separate Jakey from the others at mealtimes because when we first got him he was food-aggressive.

It did sort itself out in the end and he'll share now and won't overeat if dry food is left down like he used to - I think initially it was just due to finding himself in a strange place with strange cats and feeling like he may have to compete for food.

Radar we fed separately for the last couple of years of his life, after he'd been on a feeding tube he never did take to eating a full portion of food in one go again, monitoring his food intake was essential from then on and you can't do that feeding 3 cats together so he'd have his meals in our bedroom.

It's a bit of a pain but in the grand scheme of things it isn't the end of the world and a lot of people with multi-cat households have to feed separately for a variety of reasons, it's not at all unusual.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 7, 2021)

Saw this composed cat when going to the station.




And then good old feral bruiser Harry hanging around our front gardens as he finds another favoured spot.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 7, 2021)

Oscar the tripod from 10 doors down has come for a visit and Lil’ Bob is not a happy sausage


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2021)

Beefy from a few doors down likes launching himself at my fingers to rub his nose. I think he missed this morning, and caught his (shut) eye instead.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 7, 2021)

Fucksake


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 7, 2021)

My view r n


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 7, 2021)

Better


----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2021)

I understand completely, my view of my cats is often that they are too close to my face for me to even take a photo - so I get it


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 7, 2021)

Chloe with her poker face. If you playing poker with Chloe, just fold.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Vivian uncharacteristically being a loaf.
> 
> View attachment 290500


Her more usual position: the sausage


----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2021)

Sonic spends a lot of his time kind of plastered against me - he is extremely affectionate and it is difficult to get photos of him when he is basically laying on me looking up into my face and wanting attention.

Best I have managed is asleep and clinging on me:


----------



## Epona (Oct 7, 2021)

And he wanted to rub the top of his head on me (which we all know is a Cat Thing that they like to do):


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2021)

: purr :

(thread needs more sound effects.  and emoticons for purr and squee)


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> : purr :
> 
> (thread needs more sound effects.  and emoticons for purr and squee)


Sonic is not massively purry, you have to put in some effort to elicit some purrs from him.

Jakey will purr if you just slightly look at him


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 8, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sonic is not massively purry, you have to put in some effort to elicit some purrs from him.
> 
> Jakey will purr if you just slightly look at him



Vic is a bit odd in that usually he’s a bit stand-offish but, when hungry, he demands stroking until he reaches a certain level of purring and only then will he eat. Weirdo!


----------



## philosophical (Oct 8, 2021)

This morning my old scrounger pal Bloom came in, found the laundry basket, did a few cat turns before working on his ablutions prior to settling down.
Lots of purrs.
(The Chinese say ‘Hulu Hulu’ to describe a cat sound we call ‘purr’)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 8, 2021)

Trillian has gone to the cat doctor for teeth extraction 

However, we have now changed cat carrier. Before we used to put a traditional one then strap it on wheels and she would meow for most of the time during the 10 minute walk. Today was the first time in a cat backpack, or catpack. She complained at first but was silent for the whole walk. Bumped into a friend who said she looked very content gazing out. 

No photo of it unfortunately in action, but look, it matches her little ears!


----------



## smmudge (Oct 8, 2021)

All our cats are/have been strong purrers. I remember once when Dylan seemed to be snoring all the time, and I was worried there might be something up with his breathing. So I tried to listen to it when he was awake, but every time I put my head near him he would start purring


----------



## smmudge (Oct 8, 2021)

Good luck at the dentist Trillian! Hope it all goes well


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 8, 2021)

My neighbour's kitten, Oliver. Because he's a black cat and quite far up, it didn't come out too well though


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 8, 2021)

Oh dear, had a call from the vet, Trillian _robustly_ refusing pre procedure bloods without sedation so they needed me to pick her up and reschedule the whole thing to one of their branches where bloods can be analysed on site. I think the naughty cat warning at the vets must have fallen off their system. 😬

Still, she’s happy to be home and eating.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> View attachment 291701



"i take blood, i do not give it"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 8, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "i take blood, i do not give it"


I have a photo somewhere of her covered in my blood after a failed attempt at pill administration.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 8, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> View attachment 291701



Oh my god.
And she's called Trillian.
Brilliant.
❤️


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 8, 2021)

Lil’ Bob hanging loose (apparently tail-less..)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 8, 2021)

smmudge said:


> All our cats are/have been strong purrers. I remember once when Dylan seemed to be snoring all the time, and I was worried there might be something up with his breathing. So I tried to listen to it when he was awake, but every time I put my head near him he would start purring


Cats do snore, loudly.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 8, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> View attachment 291701



What an utterly gorgeous lady! 😍


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 8, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh my god.
> And she's called Trillian.
> Brilliant.
> ❤️


She used to have a sister called Buffy. 

Buffy was scared of her own shadow and Trillian took a year to learn how to use the cat flap (ie not very bright). Not really cases of nominative determinism


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2021)

Kizzy and Misty this afternoon, with Misty on the box perch for a change


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2021)

And Misty soaking up some October sun by herself


----------



## philosophical (Oct 9, 2021)

Shocking picture below from this morning.
Not safe for the squeamish.
Here we have feral Harry facing his adversary Bloom’s brother Napoleon (Napoleon used to have first dibs in Wendy and Mick’s place behind Harry) so Napoleon has turned up with what looks like a rat! A fucking rat! And is showing Harry just what he’s capable of!
I think it was Tennyson who described nature as ‘red in tooth and claw’.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 9, 2021)

Maybe a squirrel.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 9, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> View attachment 291701


She is one fluffy cat. Very cute.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 9, 2021)

A friendly tabby cat who lives in my street but whose name I don't know.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 9, 2021)

Tail up, happy to see you, very nice.


----------



## stavros (Oct 9, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> A friendly tabby cat who lives in my street but whose name I don't know.View attachment 291955


I tend to give names to the cats I meet walking round. Beefy is just down the road, and I often see Squeaky and Breezeblock on my walk into town.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2021)

My friend's cat, Lily. A proper country mouser


----------



## Epona (Oct 9, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> View attachment 291701



What an absolutely stunning looking creature!  I love high-white bicolours anyway but she has such distinctive markings, what a beauty ❤️


----------



## pogofish (Oct 9, 2021)

That does look more like a grey squirrel to me too.  Which is impressive for a cat as squirrels usually run rings around them.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2021)

He’s being very aloof today


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2021)

Kizzy doing a stupid hooman impression this morning
Or just taking up the warm spot


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 10, 2021)

Another one on the warm spot.


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 292099
> 
> He’s being very aloof today


Doing his barcode impression.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 10, 2021)

Chloe and Rogue


----------



## Callie (Oct 10, 2021)

Met this cat today, think we may have encountered this cat previously..... Hunting slow worms


----------



## philosophical (Oct 11, 2021)

Bloom (scrounger) Cat likes to lick the underside of a yoghurt pot lid.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 11, 2021)

I've been expecting you...


----------



## strung out (Oct 11, 2021)

Was out running in the dark this evening and caught a pair of cat's eyes staring at me from the overgrowth of an unlit path.

Went over for a little fuss, but the cat was clearly not in a good way. Couldn't move his back legs, and although not in that much pain, was just dragging himself around with his front legs. Phoned a friend who lives nearby, and they came up with a carrier to take them to the emergency vet. 

As soon as we opened the carrier, the poor wee thing just dragged himself in and curled up in the towel at the bottom of it. The vet has phoned the owner and put the cat on oxygen, but it doesn't look good. Hopefully just an injury rather than something too serious, but I wouldn't have fancied its chances of lasting the night exposed and immobile with foxes everywhere. 

Had to give Milo a massive hug as soon as I got home.


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2021)

Well done for getting the poor lad to the vet and his family contacted - no matter what happens, I am sure it would be far worse for his family if he died under a bush somewhere and they never knew what happened.  At least even if it comes to the worst they will be able to say goodbye and know that everything possible was done for him.  (And there is always the possibility that it is an injury that looks worse than it is)


----------



## oryx (Oct 12, 2021)

strung out said:


> Was out running in the dark this evening and caught a pair of cat's eyes staring at me from the overgrowth of an unlit path.
> 
> Went over for a little fuss, but the cat was clearly not in a good way. Couldn't move his back legs, and although not in that much pain, was just dragging himself around with his front legs. Phoned a friend who lives nearby, and they came up with a carrier to take them to the emergency vet.
> 
> ...


Poor little thing   I hope he makes it.

Kudos to you and your mates for helping him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 12, 2021)

strung out said:


> Was out running in the dark this evening and caught a pair of cat's eyes staring at me from the overgrowth of an unlit path.
> 
> Went over for a little fuss, but the cat was clearly not in a good way. Couldn't move his back legs, and although not in that much pain, was just dragging himself around with his front legs. Phoned a friend who lives nearby, and they came up with a carrier to take them to the emergency vet.
> 
> ...


Thank you for being there for this little guy. I hope they can treat him.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 12, 2021)

Yes, good work strung out. Fingers crossed for the little dude.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 12, 2021)

My cats are on a proper murder spree at the moment  Dead rodents everywhere, including one out the back last night with its back end all chewed off.


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> My cats are on a proper murder spree at the moment  Dead rodents everywhere, including one out the back last night with its back end all chewed off.


Do they work as a team?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 12, 2021)

stavros said:


> Do they work as a team?


I've no idea...we only tend to see the final result  They don't cooperate in any other way though, so not sure team hunting is on their agenda


----------



## Numbers (Oct 12, 2021)

Bestie had his snip today, currently banjaxed on his sofa.  

Once he recovers from this op we’ll be introducing him indoors full time.  The other 3 cats have welcomed him.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 12, 2021)

We prepared a little cat litter for him in the A&E department (kitchen) which he’s decided is his bed.


----------



## Epona (Oct 12, 2021)

Numbers said:


> We prepared a little cat litter for him in the A&E department (kitchen) which he’s decided is his bed.
> 
> View attachment 292495



If he's decided that is his bed, just keep an eye out for wherever he decides to piss


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 12, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Bestie had his snip today, currently banjaxed on his sofa.



birth control to ginger tom...

(old joke but it was due an airing)


----------



## Epona (Oct 12, 2021)

Oh, be aware that he could have sperm in his tubes for up to a month after neutering!

A lot of people seem not to know this


----------



## pogofish (Oct 12, 2021)

Lurking kitty paid a visit yesterday and whilst I stood there, he came very close - then suddenly, he furiously attacked my boots, before skipping a bit further off.

Then as I walked back down the garden, he trotted after me and sat there, staring at the back door once I’d gone-in.

His aggression really does make wonder if he is feral - and that he doesn’t seem to have been done.


----------



## Epona (Oct 12, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Lurking kitty paid a visit yesterday and whilst I stood there, he came very close - then suddenly, he furiously attacked my boots, before skipping a bit further off.
> 
> Then as I walked back down the garden, he trotted after me and sat there, staring at the back door once I’d gone-in.
> 
> His aggression really does make wonder if he is feral - and that he doesn’t seem to have been done.



I'd be more inclined to think a feral would not approach in the first place - my Radar who was very tame and sweet to us but poorly socialised (including not staying with his mother long enough) used to approach visitors to our flat then attack their footwear, seems to be a specific territorial/overstimulation thing tbh.  Most ferals would hide rather than attack something bigger than them.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 13, 2021)

Picture from yesterday from Lee superstar Sadie, I have enlarged it to get her necklace sign.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 13, 2021)

From this morning, Bloom putting on the kind of face a successful scrounger needs.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'd be more inclined to think a feral would not approach in the first place - my Radar who was very tame and sweet to us but poorly socialised (including not staying with his mother long enough) used to approach visitors to our flat then attack their footwear, seems to be a specific territorial/overstimulation thing tbh.  Most ferals would hide rather than attack something bigger than them.



He's had a fair while to get used to me.  First he would take-off at great speed.  Then he would hide in the depths of a bush and watch with trepidation, then he would come closer/more in the open and watch me from there, then eventually he would start to approach me in the open but always with an escape route.

A couple to times most recently, he has come up to me and meowed at me or given a brief head-bump before jumping the fence but it is still more like 50/50 between being somewhat social or skelping me with his very sharp claws.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2021)

Misty and Kizzy almost sharing a cushion!


----------



## pogofish (Oct 13, 2021)

Something has had a pigeon and hidden it away under the pallets stacked behind the shed - not Sparrowhawk behaviour.  All they usually leave is a neat circle of feathers, mainly at the other side of the garden.

Its unlikely to have been madam as she was only out for a short time this morning and didn't go out of sight of the back of the house, except when I went out just now when she dashed furiously up and down the other side of the garden in the Hedgehog zone! I also cleared some weeds from just in front of that area last thing yesterday and didn't see it.  Hmmm..!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Picture from yesterday from Lee superstar Sadie, I have enlarged it to get her necklace sign.


she does not seem to approve of it


----------



## philosophical (Oct 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> she does not seem to approve of it


Nobody taught Sadie to read! Anyway she strikes me as one of the most independent ‘fuck off’ cats I have encountered!
I love her.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 13, 2021)

Lil’ Bob is not taking Mrs SFM’s return to the office today too well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2021)

Having been the same weight for years and years at his annual check up in July Mr. Kippers was underweight. So a feeding up plan was put in place. 

This has led to loud and insistent meowing everytime we go into the kitchen or open the fridge and, after a follow up visit to the vets yesterday, a 300g increase in weight so more warm tummy for me to try and bury my face into!!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 14, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Having been the same weight for years and years at his annual check up in July Mr. Kippers was underweight. So a feeding up plan was put in place.
> 
> This has led to loud and insistent meowing everytime we go into the kitchen or open the fridge and, after a follow up visit to the vets yesterday, a 300g increase in weight so more warm tummy for me to try and bury my face into!!
> 
> View attachment 292728


Awww, he's so cute!


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 14, 2021)

moar kippers for kippers!* (*probably not, salty smoked fish probably not a great idea). I love him at any size.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 14, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> more warm tummy for me to try and bury my face into!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2021)

Truly living her best life.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2021)

Meanwhile...  Donut is such an incredibly unphotogenic cat, unless you are specifically wanting pictures of clowns.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2021)

Smug bastards


----------



## oryx (Oct 14, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Smug bastards
> 
> View attachment 292744


That's so like our two (one tabby and white, one mainly black, slumped on the bed thus denying it to its rightful human occupants) that it's quite uncanny!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2021)

Update!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2021)

Telling Mr. QofG's off about some grievance this morning. His soft toy companion is Johnny Bingo, the Dingo!


----------



## philosophical (Oct 15, 2021)

Bloom may well be rather dim, maybe Spartan, but loads of cats here have the good sense to seek soft surfaces, but Bloom doesn’t mind the cold hard floor like yesterday evening.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 15, 2021)

Today's Vastra-noodle


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 15, 2021)

Lil’ Bob disturbed by me changing the sheets (he dozed off again shortly afterwards..). He’s sitting on a chair that has been a feline favourite for nearly 100 years.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 15, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob disturbed by me changing the sheets (he dozed off again shortly afterwards..). He’s sitting on a chair that has been a feline favourite for nearly 100 years.
> 
> View attachment 292800


The chair, the chair.
Puts me in mind of this little bit of The Cherry Orchard!

GAYEV Do you know Lyuba how old this bookcase is? A week ago I took out a bottom drawer and saw there were some numbers burnt into it. The cupboard was made exactly one hundred years ago. What do you think of that? Eh? We could be celebrating its jubilee. It’s a lifeless object, but all the same, somehow or other, an inspired bookcase.

PISHICK _(Astonised.)_ A hundred years... Just imagine... !

GAYEV Yes... It is something..._(Stroking the bookcase.)_ Dear, much respected bookcase. I hail with gladness your existence, which already for more than a hundred years has been devoted to the enlightened ideals of goodness and justice; your silent appeal to productive work has not weakened in the course of a century, supporting _(tearfully)_ through the generations of our people cheerfulness, trust in a better future and nurturing in us the ideals of goodness and social conscience. _(Pause.)_

LOPAKHIN Yes...


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 15, 2021)

Waiting for the fire god’s


----------



## ddraig (Oct 15, 2021)

Kizzy has been wall walking today!
You can see her fluffy trousers too!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 15, 2021)

The arm of the sofa is normally only a one cat zone, but today there was no compromise


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2021)

Tim took Lilith to be neutered yesterday! She seems OK but is still limping a bit. The bit where they cut her fur away looks shocking at first, but at least once she's recovered he'll be able to let her into the garden without worrying that Cookie next door will have his wicked way with her.


----------



## hegley (Oct 16, 2021)

Felix checking out the new neighbours


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2021)

hegley said:


> Felix checking out the new neighbours
> 
> View attachment 292908


"No Felix, they're far away not small!"


----------



## Smangus (Oct 16, 2021)

Marbles update , she has settled in well, is using the litter tray and actually scratches the scratching post  😵

Here she is keeping watch and using the box we left out as cat bait. Another week and we can let her into the garden.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2021)

hegley said:


> Felix checking out the new neighbours



"wtf - walking fluffy blankets?"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 16, 2021)

After seeing one of our cats nearly fall I have built a cat ladder and platform to allow window access.


----------



## Epona (Oct 16, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> After seeing one of our cats nearly fall I have built a cat ladder and platform to allow window access.View attachment 292945View attachment 292946View attachment 292947



Just waiting for the reports now that you wake up one morning with a fox sitting on your chest waiting to be fed


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 16, 2021)

Epona said:


> Just waiting for the reports now that you wake up one morning with a fox sitting on your chest waiting to be fed


You say that like it's a bad thing.

Actually I do wonder if foxes might go up it but I doubt it was it doesn't go anywhere apart from the toilet window.  

The  cats just seem to like the location.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> After seeing one of our cats nearly fall I have built a cat ladder and platform to allow window access.



we need action pictures / videos, since previous cat ladder expert mrs quoad doesn't seem to post here any more


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 16, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> we need action pictures / videos, since previous cat ladder expert mrs quoad doesn't seem to post here any more


I will try but neither of our cats is likely to do anything as helpful as a live demonstration.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 16, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I will try but neither of our cats is likely to do anything as helpful as a live demonstration.


Case in bloody point.


At least the platform is being used. That was the main point of the build. I guess the ladder is better for coming up rather than going down.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2021)

I was met by two of my neighbouring cats this morning. I think they live in separate houses, although they could be flatmates. Anyway, they didn't seem to work out that I had two hands and so could service both their needs simultaneously. There was no animosity between them, no mega tail-puffing or hissing, just a dissatisfaction with the idea of sharing me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## philosophical (Oct 16, 2021)

Groovy


----------



## Carvaged (Oct 17, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> View attachment 293012



Oh I love this cosy set up, I can see why floofy puddy tat is so comfy ❤️


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 17, 2021)

My winter slippers which are cute as well as cosy.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2021)

Ozzie came in with a sticky ear yesterday.  It looked like she had fallen asleep and a slug or snail crossed it.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 17, 2021)

Akiro in the flat eating the girls food as Bella watches...







He then walks around while she eyes his every move.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 17, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Akiro in the flat eating the girls food as Bella watches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeky sod! But cute enough to get away with it.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 18, 2021)

This morning Harry the feral was sitting on neighbour kind hearted Wendy’s doorstep.
He knows who he is, and what’s what. Cats round here have few airs and graces, but Sylvia my neighbour in between me and Wendy has always said she doesn’t like cats, but last week she says she loves ‘little’ Harry.
Cats have figured that we warm to their consistent presence.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 19, 2021)

“How far apart were his legs?” 😾


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2021)

Kizzy has turned the box/perch into a seesaw today


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> “How far apart were his legs?” 😾
> 
> View attachment 293320


Your cat is a Tory. Sorry.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 19, 2021)

stavros said:


> Your cat is a Tory. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 293384



Lil’ Bob? Noooooooo! (Although, by temperament, perhaps all cats are implicated here ) 😀


----------



## Epona (Oct 19, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob? Noooooooo! (Although, by temperament, perhaps all cats are implicated here ) 😀



I don't think my Sonic is, he's a bit judgemental but he's also been on strike from any mouse catching activities since 2006.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 19, 2021)

Epona said:


> I don't think my Sonic is, he's a bit judgemental but he's also been on strike from any mouse catching activities since 2006.



I think by nature, cats tend to be more prone to individualist than collectivist thought (judging by how Lil’ Bob treats his brother Vic anyway 😾)

Mind you, they are prone to collectivist action if they feel it’ll get them better food, conditions, etc.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 19, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I think by nature, cats tend to be more prone to individualist than collectivist thought (judging by how Lil’ Bob treats his brother Vic anyway 😾)


Cats in 'are selfish bastards' shocker!* 


*not strictly true, as evidenced by presents of rats on the pillow!


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 19, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Cats in 'are selfish bastards' shocker!*
> 
> 
> *not strictly true, as evidenced by presents of rats on the pillow!



We did get the gift of a “Demi-mouse” yesterday tbf 🙂


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> “How far apart were his legs?” 😾
> 
> View attachment 293320


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 19, 2021)

This is what I was thinking of


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 20, 2021)

Fuck off dad


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## fishfinger (Oct 20, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 293446


Double Donuts


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 20, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 293444View attachment 293445Fuck off dad



Croissant Cat right there...


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 21, 2021)

Vic making his new box bend to his will (with paws neatly folded)


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 21, 2021)

Chloe had a ultrasound yesterday. Put in a claim for just over £500 after 5pm with bought by many. got an email this morning from an agent called Chloe informing she is processing the claim. Then just after 12 get another email informing claim approved and £463.83 will be debited to my account. Approval in less than 24hrs. Well impressed.  I am wondering if this was because the agent was also called Chloe and therefore speeded the process up


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2021)

Prolly shouldn't say this but I love it after a few days when where they've been shaved and the fur is starting to grow back it's like velvet.  Couldn't leave Sonic's shaved patch from his ultrasound alone afterwards.  It's not like when they've had surgery and stitches and you shouldn't touch it, you can give that area a good stroke if they are alright with it.

Better not to have to have an ultrasound mind you!

I hope all is well with Chloe, donkyboy


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 21, 2021)

Best wishes for Chloe donkyboy


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 21, 2021)

I had two cat related Facebook memories today. One (7 years ago) when Trillian was coated in my blood after an unsuccessful worming pill attempt - I mentioned it on here a few pages back. And one (10 years ago) when she came back covered in something we just didn’t want to risk her licking off (we assumed it was coal) and so had to wash her. 

She looks so young!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 21, 2021)

She has now successfully had her teeth removal btw. Not sure if she has any back teeth left now! All her bloods were fine though, which is


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> View attachment 293593View attachment 293594View attachment 293595View attachment 293596
> 
> I had two cat related Facebook memories today. One (7 years ago) when Trillian was coated in my blood after an unsuccessful worming pill attempt - I mentioned it on here a few pages back. And one (10 years ago) when she came back covered in something we just didn’t want to risk her licking off (we assumed it was coal) and so had to wash her.
> 
> She looks so young!



Blood-spattered vampire cat in the first pics!

Had to give my Radar a bath once after he rubbed up against a bike chain and got himself covered in grease, it was an emergency "quick, before he starts to lick it off" bath, he quite enjoyed it though, he did love playing with water.  Trillian does not look as though having a bath was her favourite moment!!

Hope she heals quickly following her dental surgery


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> Prolly shouldn't say this but I love it after a few days when where they've been shaved and the fur is starting to grow back it's like velvet.  Couldn't leave Sonic's shaved patch from his ultrasound alone afterwards.  It's not like when they've had surgery and stitches and you shouldn't touch it, you can give that area a good stroke if they are alright with it.
> 
> Better not to have to have an ultrasound mind you!
> 
> I hope all is well with Chloe, donkyboy



unfortunately, Bella is being very unwelcoming to Chloe. She does not like two things

Cat collar cones and cats who are shaved. 

Chloe's belly and sides are shaved so Bella now stays away from Chloe and will hiss when she gets near. I've told her she is being very hypocritical. When she had her hip surgery and came home shaved, Chloe had no problems with it.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 21, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> unfortunately, Bella is being very unwelcoming to Chloe. She does not like two things
> 
> Cat collar cones and cats who are shaved.
> 
> Chloe's belly and sides are shaved so Bella now stays away from Chloe and will hiss when she gets near. I've told her she is being very hypocritical. When she had her hip surgery and came home shaved, Chloe had no problems with it.




Hope Chloe will be ok... donkyboy


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> View attachment 293593View attachment 293594View attachment 293595View attachment 293596
> 
> I had two cat related Facebook memories today. One (7 years ago) when Trillian was coated in my blood after an unsuccessful worming pill attempt - I mentioned it on here a few pages back. And one (10 years ago) when she came back covered in something we just didn’t want to risk her licking off (we assumed it was coal) and so had to wash her.
> 
> She looks so young!


Looking at that last photo "young" isn't the first adjective that springs to mind.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 21, 2021)

Went out to the shed this afternoon for about 20 seconds, turned round to find this demanding creature at the back door.


----------



## Smangus (Oct 21, 2021)

Marble update - Much more settled and no more hissing. Follows us around and chases her toy mouse quite a lot. Today she decided I'd done enough work for the day!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2021)

Marble knows, listen to wise Marble!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2021)

Kizzy is being a right pain today, asking for food, not eating the food, wasting the food, eating Misty's food, running after and having a go at Misty!
Misty is a very good girl, eats all her food, quiet and wise, stands up to Kizzy when attacking


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2021)

I am actually really getting quite upset and fucked off now that Sonic was due for his annual checkup and vaccination at the end of July and the vet clinic has kept putting it off because they don't have any stocks of the vaccines.

They said 2 weeks ago when they cancelled my most recent appointment that they would phone me when they had more vaccine in stock and "not to worry because he can still have it in the next 4 weeks" but I have heard nothing.

He doesn't just go in for his vaccination btw, he is 15 years old and is supposed to have his weight monitored due to some weight loss issues previously, and I also have them clip his claws, he has arthritis and I can't do it (I can do Jakey's fine) but Sonic hasn't now seen a vet in months - and I don't want to take him to somewhere where there might be other cats that might be sick UNLESS he is going to get his fucking vaccination, especially as being an elderly cat his immune system might not be quite up to standard.

I am starting to get really stressed about it.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy is being a right pain today, asking for food, not eating the food, wasting the food, eating Misty's food, running after and having a go at Misty!
> Misty is a very good girl, eats all her food, quiet and wise, stands up to Kizzy when attacking



This is the next stage. Initially they’re happy to be off the street and given shelter and food (any food) but, once the paws are well and truly under the table and they’ve identified your weaknesses, the choosiness begins….😉


----------



## pesh (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## philosophical (Oct 23, 2021)

After Bloom’s morning scrounge he habitually goes next door to Sylvia’s shed roof and gets in to his Monarch of the Glen pose.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 23, 2021)

Lil’ Bob with Mrs SFM


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 23, 2021)

pesh said:


> View attachment 293798
> 
> View attachment 293799
> 
> View attachment 293800


A truly magnificent floof!


----------



## smmudge (Oct 23, 2021)

Toby likes watching wildlife docs, especially ones about big cats (Queen of Tigers on right now)





Only thing is he's turning into quite a big cat himself and I'm not sure how long that shelf is going to hold him up....


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2021)

philosophical said:


> After Bloom’s morning scrounge he habitually goes next door to Sylvia’s shed roof and gets in to his Monarch of the Glen pose.View attachment 293824


My immediate thought on seeing that was the _My Lovely Horse_ video:


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 25, 2021)

Couldn’t find Vic this morning until Mrs SFM heard some scratching and found him curled up in a Cajon case (niche I know…) like a proper rock’n’roll cat 😼


----------



## girasol (Oct 25, 2021)

girasol said:


> View attachment 42101View attachment 42100
> 
> Jesus, the size restriction in here is ridiculous! (Although I can understand why).  I found this exercise quite frustrating though, I'm off to have some wine!



Wow, 8 years ago!  (just got a like for this post).  That means the new bathroom is 8 years old - and Rusty is a beautiful geriatric cat at 10 years old.  I give her at least another 10 years


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> I am actually really getting quite upset and fucked off now that Sonic was due for his annual checkup and vaccination at the end of July and the vet clinic has kept putting it off because they don't have any stocks of the vaccines.
> 
> They said 2 weeks ago when they cancelled my most recent appointment that they would phone me when they had more vaccine in stock and "not to worry because he can still have it in the next 4 weeks" but I have heard nothing.
> 
> ...


Hope you get him sorted soon. If it makes any difference, Milo's vaccinations have been delayed by a month due to the vaccine shortage, so I guess it's a national thing. 

Milo's supposed to get some bloods done to monitor his CKD and diabetes too, but the fewer vet trips the better as far as he's concerned, so hopefully it can all wait.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 25, 2021)

Mmmmmmm
My paw tastes great!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2021)

Misty and Kizzy las night, close but ignoring each other


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 25, 2021)

Vic has been ousted from his hidey hole but has found solace in a bowl of biscuits 🙂


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic has been ousted from his hidey hole but has found solace in a bowl of biscuits 🙂
> 
> View attachment 294155


It looks like he's showing you his own hidey hole.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 25, 2021)

stavros said:


> It looks like he's showing you his own hidey hole.



Alas - all too often 😱


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2021)

Jakey has earned his keep tonight, leaving me to dispose of a small soggy mouse corpse - he doesn't have teeth so kind of gums them to death, they are typically intact but sopping wet with saliva and a bit of an odd shape once he has finished with them, rather than being just bits of them or a sliver of innards left.

I'm just grateful that at the age of nearly 15 he still has the energy to hunt - he was really very excited and is still very hyped up and lively bless him


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2021)

He flaked out after a while (that is him in the foreground, resting after his Great Hunting Adventure)

(His fur normally looks a bit sleeker than that, I'd been stroking/massaging him on the neck and shoulders and telling him what a good and lovely boy he is, so his fur looks a bit ruffled  )


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2021)

They left another dedder as a gift for me at some point today - of course I discovered it when I trod on it, I don't know why I always have to tread on them.  They always leave them on the floor just under the desk which is where I eat my dinner of an evening, probably seems like a sensible place to them, leaving it where I eat.

So anyway, someone has had a busy day today!!!  I gave them a pouch of their favourite food as a reward.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2021)

Jakey just caught another (a mouse must have had babies somewhere and they are all just emerging) - he ran over to me with something in his mouth, leaped onto me and dropped the fucking thing on my lap still fucking alive...  He finished it off on my fucking sofa seat after I'd stood up, but I was a bit horrified, I don't want a half dead soggy mouse being dropped on me when I am not expecting it! 

EDIT: He is now after another one - definitely some new batch of young mice wandering in unawares that it is a mouse death-trap in here... am getting a little bit concerned that he is overdoing it, he is elderly and does have a heart murmur - still it is probably how he'd want to go, he's having a great time.  Me, somewhat less so, it's been a bit of a mouse massacre over the last 36 hours - and he's just grabbed the next one and dropped it down the side of my fucking sofa cushion (saw it disappear between the seat cushion and the arm of the sofa), I cannot find it.  Having a bit of a 'mare in all honesty.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2021)

SQUEAK


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2021)

happy black cat day to urban's monochrome kittehs (black + white cats are included)






						The history of National Black Cat Day
					

National Black Cat Day is Cats Protection’s annual campaign to celebrate black and black-and-white cats, who take longer to find a home than their colourful counterparts




					www.cats.org.uk


----------



## spitfire (Oct 27, 2021)

Come out of the bathroom and this bellend is just sitting there staring at me through the window.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 27, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Come out of the bathroom and this bellend is just sitting there staring at me through the window.
> 
> View attachment 294342


It's probably thinking "Poor creature, trapped in that cage".


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 27, 2021)

Rik sunbathing yesterday:


----------



## smmudge (Oct 27, 2021)

This is how Toby looks at me all the time! He is defo my wife's cat (but Tilly is mine!)


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 27, 2021)

smmudge said:


> This is how Toby looks at me all the time! He is defo my wife's cat (but Tilly is mine!)
> 
> View attachment 294362


He's definitely plotting your demise.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 27, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> He's definitely plotting your demise.



For sure but why does he always attempt it when I'm sorting out his breakfast haha


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2021)

So I phoned the vet surgery this afternoon and they said that supplies of vaccines are limited and due to their policy they won't be able to vaccinate my Sonic (who was due for his jabs in early August) until 2022!!!

I am reading this as they have some vaccine supply but their policy is that as an elderly cat he is of low priority - I COULD have misread that but that is what is in my head and I am fairly upset about it.

The fact they didn't call me back like they said they were going to and weren't concerned that they cancelled his annual checkup - when he is supposed to be having his weight monitored regularly due to a weight loss issue earlier this year and as an elderly cat _should_ be having regular checkups even if they can't offer the vaccinations - has really quite annoyed/upset me.

If anyone in London (East or North London, or out as far east as eg. Barking which I can get to by bus) knows that their vet is doing routine vaccinations, please let me know so I can try to get them done elsewhere if possible.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Come out of the bathroom and this bellend is just sitting there staring at me through the window.



umm

were you wearing clothes at the time?


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2021)

I just know they are going to charge me a consultation fee for bringing him in to have a senior checkup and then will charge me full fucking price for 2 vaccinations 3 weeks apart next year because instead of needing his annual booster (which is £45) they'll say he needs to start from scratch and have 2 jabs (which will cost £70+ and require 2 trips to the vet 3 weeks apart as if he were a kitten).

EDIT: Sorry, I am absolutely fuming about it - I understand a shortage or delivery issues, what I don't understand is them never calling me back like they said they would, instead I had to call them and sit on hold for ages before speaking to someone who told me "oh sorry we can't vaccinate your cat this year at all" when previously I had been told they would book him in for vaccinations before the end of next week.  😭


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2021)

Epona said:


> or out as far east as eg. Barking



asking the bus driver for "one and a cat to barking" just seems wrong


----------



## spitfire (Oct 27, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> umm
> 
> were you wearing clothes at the time?



Just a towel. But with my physique I’m not surprised he was transfixed. 💪


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm kind of hoping that when I take him in for his wellness check the vet kind of vaccinates him on sort of autopilot - it nearly happened with Jakey last time I took him for an appointment (sprained muscle) when he wasn't due for vaccinations.

(Apparently a lot of the vaccine shortage is due to a lot of people getting new pets last year, there was a backlog built up during lockdown of new pets needing vaccinations)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Just a towel


----------



## philosophical (Oct 28, 2021)

Three cat special this morning.

Firstly Napoleon sitting on my gatepost on the lookout for his rival feral Harry.



Then you can see Harry in the background who has sneaked to Wendy’s front door for breakfast.



So if you’re sweet three legged Matilda from over the road it’s best to keep a low profile if the boys are about to kick off!


----------



## Epona (Oct 28, 2021)

Another 2 dedders today, OH dealt with one when he got in from work this morning (Jakey must have caught it and brought it to him, there is no way that OH would have noticed a dead mouse on the floor or anything) and when I got up after a nap I found a small soggy gift had been left for me on my sofa cushion.

So that is up to 6 now in the space of a couple of days?  They are all small, juvenile mice - how big do mouse litters tend to be?  I'm hoping that's it and that mother mouse has fled and will never return to the site of the massacre of her offspring.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 28, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Three cat special this morning.
> 
> Firstly Napoleon sitting on my gatepost on the lookout for his rival feral Harry.
> 
> ...




Great photos. 
What absolute characters you have around you 🙂
It's so nice to see photos of kitties. There are absolutely NONE around here where I live anymore. It's pretty strange.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 28, 2021)

Chloe Bear


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2021)

Kizzy looking at and chirpsing the birds


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> Another 2 dedders today, OH dealt with one when he got in from work this morning (Jakey must have caught it and brought it to him, there is no way that OH would have noticed a dead mouse on the floor or anything) and when I got up after a nap I found a small soggy gift had been left for me on my sofa cushion.
> 
> So that is up to 6 now in the space of a couple of days?  They are all small, juvenile mice - how big do mouse litters tend to be?  I'm hoping that's it and that mother mouse has fled and will never return to the site of the massacre of her offspring.



Swap you for the one MASSIVE rat that we just had ... I fear it means more to come, like last time. I also worry that someone is poisoning them and that he might get ill as a result ... so far so good, he doesn't seem to eat them, unlike the sparrows 

Hope you manage to sort vaccinations out soon.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 29, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy looking at and chirpsing the birds
> 
> View attachment 294650



not gonna lie, she looks a bit crazed there!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> not gonna lie, she looks a bit crazed there!


Yup indeed!
That was a little while ago and still running around like a nuttah cat, crazy cat hour has come early today!


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 29, 2021)

She's obviously working to clock going back timings


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 29, 2021)

Akiro being Akiro


----------



## Epona (Oct 29, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Akiro being Akiro



They are much better at going up than down IME


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> They are much better at going up than down IME


Cutie used to somehow get onto the roof of the house, and I had to go up a ladder and rescue her on numerous occasions.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 29, 2021)

Vastra is being exceptionally chatty today - think it may be because our oldest, who is probably her favourite person, has been away since Thursday night so she's wondering where the favoured hoomin is.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 29, 2021)

Lil’ Bob maintaining his dignity:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Cutie used to somehow get onto the roof of the house, and I had to go up a ladder and rescue her on numerous occasions.



(story told before but some years ago)

when I lived with two mogs, I had a house where the kitchen was a single storey / flat roof extension at the back of the house. 

One day, much meowing from outside somewhere - eventually realised that one of the mogs was on the kitchen roof and sounded in distress.

I opened one of the windows that opened on to this roof and tried to encourage mog to jump in.  He didn't, and more distressed sounding meowing.

Some swearing on my part, and I went and got the ladder, thinking i could get him in through the window.

I went up the ladder - absence of mog on roof.

Looked down, mog was sitting at bottom of ladder looking up at me.

Little sod.


----------



## starfish (Oct 30, 2021)

Daisy is getting bigger.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 30, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (story told before but some years ago)
> 
> when I lived with two mogs, I had a house where the kitchen was a single storey / flat roof extension at the back of the house.
> 
> ...



Lil’ Bob does this on a regular basis. He does it if he sees me talking to the neighbours and not giving him my full attention so I’ll have to go upstairs and open the window when he may or may not come in. After I decided to deliberately leave him up there for 20 mins or so he’s stopped that nonsense and now comes in every time. He also does it if Mrs SFM (who works in the back bedroom) closes the door for a Zoom meeting. Needy doesn’t even begin to describe it 🙄


----------



## pogofish (Oct 30, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (story told before but some years ago)
> 
> when I lived with two mogs, I had a house where the kitchen was a single storey / flat roof extension at the back of the house.
> 
> ...



Yes - Late black and white cat was really good at this in her youth - She could be straight up on top of the house in moments - then meow plaintively at you from over the door till you went to get her - but by the time you got the ladder out and went up to look for her, she had gone to the other end of the roof, deftly jumped on to the top of a narrow wall, run along it to the lowest point where she could easily jump down and be round at the foot looking up at you!

And on a hot day, she would even coax her sister-up and they would bask on the tiles for hours.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2021)

Halloween cat.


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2021)

I made a new friend this morning. I'm sure I've never met this one before, but he/she came bounding up to me along the front of a row of houses on a footpath and, after a brief sniff of my fingers to check I was legit, fully indulged in the stroking skills I had to offer.


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2021)

It is my lovely little Sonic's birthday, he is 15 years old today

Sonic is the little blue kitten (the darkest one), the bigger blue cat is his mum, the 2 lilac boys in the litter are Homer and Yoshi, I didn't keep in touch with the people who had his sisters, I know one of them was named Lydia - they were all gorgeous creatures! - they were about 6 weeks old when this photo was taken (not by me).



And this is an utterly terrible photo of Sonic today on his 15th birthday


----------



## Cloo (Nov 1, 2021)

Happy birthday Sonic! No idea when Vastra's is  just vet reckoned she was about 6 months old in April 2012, so I think she's recently turned 10.


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Happy birthday Sonic! No idea when Vastra's is  just vet reckoned she was about 6 months old in April 2012, so I think she's recently turned 10.



Aye, although we know for certain what Sonic and Jakey's birthdays are, Radar was a bit of an unknown quantity in that regard - we picked a date for him based on how old he looked when we got him (too young to be away from his mum, bless him) and just said that was his birthday.


----------



## Chz (Nov 1, 2021)

I can never remember the exact day that Bernard was born, but I know it was Easter Sunday so we roll with that no matter where in the year it falls.


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2021)

Chz said:


> I can never remember the exact day that Bernard was born, but I know it was Easter Sunday so we roll with that no matter where in the year it falls.



That is as good a reckoning as any other measure of their years - it's not like they know or care anyway!  It is more important in health terms to know whether they are getting old and may have health needs as a result.  But as long as they have a sunbeam to lay in and a bowl of food and a lap with cuddles when they want it, these dates mean nothing to them.  They are more important to us - I like to mark their birthdays, but I know it is for me, not for them - and to make sure they get appropriate veterinary care


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2021)

My boys just now enjoying a sunbeam 

Sonic the Birthday Boy is the one with darker fur in the foreground facing towards me, the paler rump belongs to Jakey


----------



## smmudge (Nov 1, 2021)

Playing party tricks with the kittens, look how big he's got oh my!


----------



## izz (Nov 1, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Playing party tricks with the kittens, look how big he's got oh my!
> 
> View attachment 295156


Long horizontally cat


----------



## Cloo (Nov 1, 2021)

Wot?!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2021)

Epona said:


> And this is an utterly terrible photo of Sonic today on his 15th birthday



happy birthday, sonic


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 2, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Wot?!
> 
> View attachment 295163



We have one that does that. A distinctly 'Are you talking to me?' look.


----------



## stavros (Nov 2, 2021)

I bumped into Adolf on my way home today, having not seen her for well over a year. She seemed keen to come up to me at first, but then taunted me by rolling on her back and scampering away when I went close.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 2, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Wot?!


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 3, 2021)

Lil’ Bob in morning radiator position


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 3, 2021)

Vic noticing a handsome stranger


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 3, 2021)

Vic has found his own post-breakfast radiator


----------



## oryx (Nov 3, 2021)

Paddy and Zoe in a rare moment of togetherness on the 'barbecue':



(It was a barbecue - we don't do barbecues so it has now become a kind of feline Martello tower against other cats, foxes, squirrels etc., most of which are entirely imaginary).


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2021)

oryx said:


> Paddy and Zoe in a rare moment of togetherness on the 'barbecue':
> 
> View attachment 295323
> 
> (It was a barbecue - we don't do barbecues so it has now become a kind of feline Martello tower against other cats, foxes, squirrels etc., most of which are entirely imaginary).


Neither looked particularly chuffed with their arrangement there.


----------



## oryx (Nov 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> Neither looked particularly chuffed with their arrangement there.


Neither ever looks chuffed TBH.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 3, 2021)

Not blood, but the other side of the pot lid plus a greedy tongue.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2021)

Tonight's lounging location


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 3, 2021)

i haven't seen anything of neighbours' kittehs (or neighbours for that matter) for a few weeks now (although i'm not at home all the time at the moment)

hope it's just the cold weather and they are staying close to a radiator...


----------



## smmudge (Nov 3, 2021)

What Tilly tells her insta followers (yes that's right) what she looks like when she's just sitting around chilling



What she actually looks like most of the time


----------



## zahir (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Nov 3, 2021)

This is becoming the cat equivalent of the ostrich in the wood plank


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 4, 2021)

It's a life of quiet dignity


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 4, 2021)

Stan having a slurp on my water.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't have a cat
I would LOVE a cat.
Long story.  

But I check out the local cats up for adoption and for sale by owners
 Spotted this pair. 

😁


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 4, 2021)

Those big, big round eyes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 4, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> But I check out the local cats up for adoption and for sale by owners
> Spotted this pair.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 5, 2021)

Hope your little uns are OK with the fireworks.  2 of ours are behind the sofa and 1 under the bed, but Marvin wants to go out, he's not bothered by the noise at all.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2021)

Kizzy doesn't seem bothered, ears twitching at the odd bang but doesn't seem that freaked out so far

Misty chilling on bed as usual

edit - partner wants to keep them in over weekend to avoid injury, reckon it's up to them myself!


----------



## Dandred (Nov 5, 2021)

New kitten which was found abandoned.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2021)

Dandred said:


> New kitten which was found abandoned.



 at kitten

 at them being abandoned


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 5, 2021)

Clive has managed, somehow, to get the feline equivalent of a stigmata on his back right foot

Although not causing him any obvious pain or discomfort it's a trip to the V. E. T. Come Monday for a certain young gentleman

Along with accompanying bill


----------



## Epona (Nov 5, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Hope your little uns are OK with the fireworks.  2 of ours are behind the sofa and 1 under the bed, but Marvin wants to go out, he's not bothered by the noise at all.



Mine are completely unfazed about fireworks - I determined earlier that they would be fine if I went to the pub for a couple of pints so I could at times stand outside and see the surrounding fireworks going off (better view than from our flat) and came back to find them curled up in their thermal cat bed together fast asleep while what sounded like the Somme was going on outside.  Radar used to like to sit on the windowsill to watch fireworks.

I hope your frightened ones have a quick recovery, I realise that we are lucky here having "bombproof" cats.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2021)

the mogs i lived with only had a 'will you stop that bleeding racket, we're trying to nap' reaction to fireworks


----------



## oryx (Nov 5, 2021)

Zoe seems fine with fireworks, given that she's majorly neurotic and pulls a face like this when anyone knocks at the door.


----------



## starfish (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Nov 6, 2021)

starfish said:


> View attachment 295629



Daisy is so beautiful...
🥰🥰


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 6, 2021)

Well Monday's vet visit has been cancelled after we noticed that Mr Tubby's foot looked swollen and a bit weepy

Luckily a quick phone call got us an appointment to be at the vets in 10 minutes - just fell right not an emergency one

Only one problem was he wasn't already boxed up and ready to go - a bit of struggle later and he was all secured in the cat basket

vet saw him and squeezed out . . . well yunno . . . "stuff"

couple of injections later and the question we'd been dreading was asked "So, what's he like taking tablets then?"

our last experience of trying to get eye wateringly expensive meds into him resulted in total failure

luckily I've gained a lot of experience injecting FiFi with insulin so we now have 6 preloaded syringes ready to stick him with over the next 6 days

Oh! and a bill for just shy of £60 - and after reading some of the vet bill horror story posts on here I'm taking that as a win

And his weight has been managed down from 5.2kg to 4.8kg . . . still a couple of hundred grams to go I think - he's not got that correct weight profile just yet . . . maybe its just big bones


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 6, 2021)

The kids brought this small laundry bag in from the street’s communal dump corner because it has a unicorn on it. I’ve been a bit put out by this because it’s yet Another Thing without a use…

…until now! 
If I fits I sits


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 6, 2021)

Donut very resentful of the fireworks and of being shut in, and that we're eating salmon without him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2021)

wokingham library cat



they are a local thing - more here


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 6, 2021)

Theon on dot.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 6, 2021)

Trying to work


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 6, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Trying to work
> View attachment 295772


That's also how I try to work.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 7, 2021)

Vantage point for my sweet little scrounger.




And then reacts to activity in my kitchen.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 7, 2021)

The old lady has not been at all well today.

Fine yesterday, eating well but she brought-up a hairball this morning, then tried to be sick again and just brought-up white froth.  Since then, she has eaten/drunk nothing and had several more episodes of frothy sick. Its like she's struggling to bring up more but not getting there.

She's never happy about having her abdomen prodded at the best of times but I do feel she is protesting a bit more than normal when I tried to see if I could feel any bumps etc but it seems ok.

Definitely vet first thing tomorrow if there is no improvement overnight.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 7, 2021)

get well soon, kitty


----------



## Chz (Nov 7, 2021)

He doesn't need his plushy very often any more, but fireworks can be a bit stressful.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 7, 2021)

The Shafster resting after having nicked the pork chop bones out of the bin.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 7, 2021)

What contortion has kitty got themselves into? When I turn my tablet it doesn't help improve the view 😀


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 7, 2021)

Hmmm! Let's just say that a syringe with antibiotic in it is a LOT thicker and harder to push in than a teeny tiny needle used for insulin

Clive was not amused

Stuck

But not amused


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 7, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Hmmm! Let's just say that a syringe with antibiotic in it is a LOT thicker and harder to push in than a teeny tiny needle used for insulin
> 
> Clive was not amused
> 
> ...



Rather you than me!


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 7, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> What contortion has kitty got themselves into? When I turn my tablet it doesn't help improve the view 😀


Just curled up with his paw over his eyes.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 7, 2021)

pogofish said:


> The old lady has not been at all well today.
> 
> Fine yesterday, eating well but she brought-up a hairball this morning, then tried to be sick again and just brought-up white froth.  Since then, she has eaten/drunk nothing and had several more episodes of frothy sick. Its like she's struggling to bring up more but not getting there.
> 
> ...



Aw hope she feels better soon, hopefully it's just a short bug and she gets her appetite back tomorrow.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 7, 2021)

She has perked-up a little bit and hasn't been sick/wretching for a good few hours now but still shows no interest in food or liquid.  Mostly she just wants to stay curled in the warmest possible spot beside me.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 8, 2021)

She's had a better night.  Not been sick at all and about 4am, she started drinking a little water, then curled-up beside it and had polished-off most of a dish by just now but she's still very subdued and not hungry.  Calling the Vet at nine.


----------



## Epona (Nov 8, 2021)

Good luck at the vet pogofish


----------



## Epona (Nov 8, 2021)

Just back from the vet myself for Sonic's wellness check - he's lost a tiny bit more weight but not a terribly worrying amount, he's elderly and looking a little scrawny but had billions of tests in the summer and all was normal, so we're going to put them both on a higher calorie senior food since it seems mostly to be age-related rather than a specific health issue.  Otherwise he is in good health for a 15 year old cat.  He had an FELV vaccine but they are out of the others - I am actually relieved that they were able to give that one, since that is the one that doesn't provide as long lasting immunity.

He screamed and hissed and growled and yowled and threatened and struggled while he was having his claws clipped.  He doesn't bite or scratch but he doesn't half sound like he might be dangerous!  Big old drama queen, thankfully he is all mouth and no trousers.

We have fleas!  Which explains why I had a couple of itchy bites over the last few days, I thought we'd got a mosquito in the bedroom or something but no it is fleas, thankfully they can't have had them long because I've not noticed them scratching or anything.  I hate doing spot on treatments, because they groom one another they have to be separated until it dries (usually an hour or two after application) and so Sonic is in the bedroom with the OH (who is trying to sleep because he is on nights) and Jakey is in here with me - they are both sat at their respective doors wailing to one another   Necessary though because when one of them goes to the vet, the first thing that happens when they are reunited is they bathe one another.


----------



## Signal 11 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Carvaged (Nov 8, 2021)

pogofish said:


> She's had a better night.  Not been sick at all and about 4am, she started drinking a little water, then curled-up beside it and had polished-off most of a dish by just now but she's still very subdued and not hungry.  Calling the Vet at nine.



Aww sending love. I hope things go ok at the vet ❤️


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 8, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Theon on dot.
> 
> View attachment 295771



Those psychedelic eyes! 🤩


----------



## Cloo (Nov 8, 2021)

Pahs


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 8, 2021)

The unsuspecting cat - getting ready for 2 of 6


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 8, 2021)

Well, that went a LOT better than yesterday's

But he really does have quite tough skin to get through - not rhino tough, but a LOT tougher than Lady FiFi

Still, roll on tomorrow


----------



## pogofish (Nov 8, 2021)

The vet went OK - Nothing obvious/seriously wrong, so she's been given antibiotics, steroids and something to help her bring anything-up in case its a stubborn hairball.

So she's, had some more water and did nibble a tiny bit of food then curled-up in a very warm/soft spot before I went to work, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Epona (Nov 8, 2021)

pogofish said:


> The vet went OK - Nothing obvious/seriously wrong, so she's been given antibiotics, steroids and something to help her bring anything-up in case its a stubborn hairball.
> 
> So she's, had some more water and did nibble a tiny bit of food then curled-up in a very warm/soft spot before I went to work, so fingers crossed!



If she's tried a little bit of food that is a good sign, hopefully she'll try again later.  Love and best wishes to her!


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 8, 2021)

Lil’ Bob making himself comfortable on the bed


----------



## ddraig (Nov 8, 2021)

Kizzy during fireworks, did seem spooked at the loudest bangs but mostly ok


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 8, 2021)

A few recent encounters with local cats:



Also, recently met my younger sibling's new cat for the first time!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Epona (Nov 9, 2021)

There is an inordinate amount of plastic-eating involved tbh.

I have these beautiful predatory creatures sharing my home and my life and OMFG why are you chewing that, it's not food?

Radar chewed up loads of cables (plastic coated copper and similar) during his life, I do wonder whether this was a contributory factor to how he ended up.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## moose (Nov 9, 2021)

Epona said:


> There is an inordinate amount of plastic-eating involved tbh.
> 
> I have these beautiful predatory creatures sharing my home and my life and OMFG why are you chewing that, it's not food?
> 
> Radar chewed up loads of cables (plastic coated copper and similar) during his life, I do wonder whether this was a contributory factor to how he ended up.


There's something in Bag for Life carrier bag handles that Stan likes. If I leave one lying around, it's full of bite marks and little holes when I go back to it. I often wonder what they make them out of.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 9, 2021)

After being flopped-out by the fire and then beside me on the bed all night, I awoke to a much brighter/happier cat this morning.

She was head-bumping me, then asking out and had even eaten most of the food I had left out for her overnight.

However, I got the results from the vet and she has now reached that point where her thyroid and kidney readings are no longer  good.

So it is medication for both and hopefully once stabilised, she is still within the range of diet alone.  I picked-up the meds and some special food straight away, gave her a dose and a little of the food, which she ate most of straight away.  Will see how she gets-on.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>




They can also apparently bring kittens to socialise them to humans, or because they just want some babysitting doing for a bit, or sometimes because there is something wrong with one of the kittens and they don't know what to do.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2021)

Also sometimes just because the human's bed is often viewed by cats as the core of their territory and the safest place to be - human sleeps there so human feels safe there, ergo it is the safest place around.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm fairly certain that out of my two it's only Donut that actually eats the prey. Which means we can rule out this sac being any kind of tasty morsel, because no way would the greedy twat leave it if it was


Can now confirm that they both eat the prey, after watching several instances of my tiny dainty tabby devouring a huge rat on the back lawn.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Can now confirm that they both eat the prey, after watching several instances of my tiny dainty tabby devouring a huge rat on the back lawn.



Is it like that scene out of (the original) V with Diana and the guinea pig?


----------



## pogofish (Nov 10, 2021)

She's coming back nicely..!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 10, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i haven't seen anything of neighbours' kittehs (or neighbours for that matter) for a few weeks now (although i'm not at home all the time at the moment)
> 
> hope it's just the cold weather and they are staying close to a radiator...



both kittehs present and correct



next door kitteh was out and about when i got home from work yesterday.  she was too busy doing important cat stuff to want a fuss.

downstairs kitteh was out on the doorstep when i went out for work today.  not quite sure if she was complaining about the drizzle or because i wouldn't let her in for breakfast (i don't think she has got the idea that i can't open her front door)


----------



## Epona (Nov 11, 2021)

Cats track their owners’ movements, research finds
					

Findings of Japanese study back idea that cats retain a mental representation of their owners




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 11, 2021)

Rogue and Chloe in a mini tussle


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 12, 2021)

Rik where he is not supposed to be.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 12, 2021)

With some people, cats are in their jeans.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 12, 2021)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 296495


Cats 'R' Twats
It's why I love them


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 12, 2021)

Handsome Akiro. Makes the ladies weak at the knees.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 12, 2021)

Misty last night


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 12, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Handsome Akiro. Makes the ladies weak at the knees.


Why you make me do this??? Me no like!!!


----------



## Dandred (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Dandred (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Dandred (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Chz (Nov 13, 2021)

He hates me for making him wear a tie.


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2021)

Chz said:


> He hates me for making him wear a tie.
> View attachment 296622


Amongst other reasons.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2021)

Misty right now


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 13, 2021)

Lil’ Bob after stealing my chair (again)


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 13, 2021)

Vic hiding in the darkest recesses of Mrs SFM’s office


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 13, 2021)

Chloe big paw


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 14, 2021)

Redski blending in with the surroundings.

Milly fat paws, fangs oot. 

Charlie telling me it's time to lie on me in bed.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 14, 2021)

Box has become vacant so I'll plonk here instead.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2021)

A furry purry visitor this morning


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 14, 2021)

A new friend I made today.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 14, 2021)

That look that says I am here for one of my Sunday breakfasts.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 14, 2021)

Some strange behaviour recently from Vic. Of the two brothers he is definitely the more cool and self-contained one while Lil’ Bob is needy and would wither without love and approval. Today we left the house for a walk and to get the papers. We were about 15 yards from the house when Vic appeared, miaowing is a very distressed manner and clearly upset at our departure we were pretty much forced to go back and settle him down. It punctured the image we have of him as the strong independent type who keeps odd hours (and stays out more than he’s in) but it’s strange to think he has separation anxiety after being with us for the last five years. Perhaps it’s down to there usually being at least one of us in - with Mrs SFM WFH and me going out to work - but us going out together freaks him out. He has done this once before but surely he knows we’re always coming back by now? 🤔
Anybody else experienced unexpected neediness among their furry chums?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 14, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Some strange behaviour recently from Vic. Of the two brothers he is definitely the more cool and self-contained one while Lil’ Bob is needy and would wither without love and approval. Today we left the house for a walk and to get the papers. We were about 15 yards from the house when Vic appeared, miaowing is a very distressed manner and clearly upset at our departure we were pretty much forced to go back and settle him down. It punctured the image we have of him as the strong independent type who keeps odd hours (and stays out more than he’s in) but it’s strange to think he has separation anxiety after being with us for the last five years. Perhaps it’s down to there usually being at least one of us in - with Mrs SFM WFH and me going out to work - but us going out together freaks him out. He has done this once before but surely he knows we’re always coming back by now? 🤔
> Anybody else experienced unexpected neediness among their furry chums?
> 
> View attachment 296790


Not unexpected, but Lilith has this habit of miaowing when she can hear Tim's voice but he's not in the same room. It's as if it freaks her out a bit that he's there but also not there!


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 14, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Not unexpected, but Lilith has this habit of miaowing when she can hear Tim's voice but he's not in the same room. It's as if it freaks her out a bit that he's there but also not there!



I suppose my surprise is that he’s revealing a vulnerability I’ve not seen before. At least it goes some way to putting the “cats are aloof” stereotype to bed 🙂


----------



## oryx (Nov 14, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Some strange behaviour recently from Vic. Of the two brothers he is definitely the more cool and self-contained one while Lil’ Bob is needy and would wither without love and approval. Today we left the house for a walk and to get the papers. We were about 15 yards from the house when Vic appeared, miaowing is a very distressed manner and clearly upset at our departure we were pretty much forced to go back and settle him down. It punctured the image we have of him as the strong independent type who keeps odd hours (and stays out more than he’s in) but it’s strange to think he has separation anxiety after being with us for the last five years. Perhaps it’s down to there usually being at least one of us in - with Mrs SFM WFH and me going out to work - but us going out together freaks him out. He has done this once before but surely he knows we’re always coming back by now? 🤔
> Anybody else experienced unexpected neediness among their furry chums?
> 
> View attachment 296790


Yes. They're also quite elderly - 16 and about 11. A bit concerned about going away which we really want to do next year.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2021)

Partner has been telling Kizzy off for going on the table over the weekend. Popped to shop and she did this within a couple of minutes  
"Do wha i want hoomans"


----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Partner has been telling Kizzy off for going on the table over the weekend. Popped to shop and she did this within a couple of minutes
> "Do wha i want hoomans"
> View attachment 296821



Sometimes the staff need to be put in their place.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2021)

Listening from upstairs to a conversation between husband and teenage son just now, about how bad son's room smells - suddenly and (perhaps unsurprisingly) resolved by the discovery of a large dead rat under son's bed  🤮


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2021)

Apparently it was the size of a squirrel.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2021)

The guilty party?


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 14, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> The guilty party?
> 
> View attachment 296833


Butter wouldn't melt...


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2021)

Neither would rat


----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2021)

Teenager has def gone nose-blind.


----------



## stavros (Nov 14, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe big paw


That's not a paw... THIS is a paw.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 14, 2021)

That's a very enegmatic smile


----------



## philosophical (Nov 15, 2021)

Rather pretty three legged Matilda from over the road had a particularly sweet look about her this morning.



And in fashion news Bloom the scrounger has a lovely new red collar from his Autumn collection.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> That's a very enegmatic smile


She was a cat; what did she have not to be happy about?


----------



## Cloo (Nov 16, 2021)

A-sittin' and a-fittin'


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 17, 2021)

Harmony reigns as both boys have their own radiator


----------



## polly (Nov 17, 2021)

I got a new/old cat! Our extremely precious and much loved Oshawott had to be put to sleep the week before last (I made a hand wringing thread), and the house felt so empty. I think it was a bit soon but my kids were desperate. So this is Chewy. She's about 10, was sleeping rough in a park. Very sweet and affectionate. She's got a lot of attitude and seems to shit _constantly_. Hoping the latter will improve once she's settled in a bit


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 17, 2021)

polly said:


> I got a new/old cat! Our extremely precious and much loved Oshawott had to be put to sleep the week before last (I made a hand wringing thread), and the house felt so empty. I think it was a bit soon but my kids were desperate. So this is Chewy. She's about 10, was sleeping rough in a park. Very sweet and affectionate. She's got a lot of attitude and seems to shit _constantly_. Hoping the latter will improve once she's settled in a bit
> 
> View attachment 297153


Sorry about Oshawatt but Chewy sounds nice.

I just obtained an old but new cat too - my housemate had to move back to Bulgaria suddenly and I've taken responsibility for his black cat Lilith. I'm moving into his old room as it's twice the size of mine and I want her to be comfortable with as little disruption as possible. She's a very shy cat but she's only 15 months so hopefully young enough to adapt. Thanks to living with her for a year, I already know what food she does and doesn't like, how often to change her litter, when her vet appointments are and how she likes to be stroked. I'm honoured that Tim trusts me to care for her, and will be keeping him updated.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 17, 2021)

polly said:


> I got a new/old cat! Our extremely precious and much loved Oshawott had to be put to sleep the week before last (I made a hand wringing thread), and the house felt so empty. I think it was a bit soon but my kids were desperate. So this is Chewy. She's about 10, was sleeping rough in a park. Very sweet and affectionate. She's got a lot of attitude and seems to shit _constantly_. Hoping the latter will improve once she's settled in a bit
> 
> View attachment 297153



Sorry to hear about Oshawatt, but it is very nice that you have taken in this serial shitter Chewy. Looks quite a confident creature for a feral.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh she looks lovely polly! I've been looking at rescue sites this week even though I think it might be too soon for me after having Delilah put to sleep 5 weeks ago. But its like you say - my flat feels so empty without her, I'd like another little companion.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 17, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Sorry about Oshawatt but Chewy sounds nice.
> 
> I just obtained an old but new cat too - my housemate had to move back to Bulgaria suddenly and I've taken responsibility for his black cat Lilith. I'm moving into his old room as it's twice the size of mine and I want her to be comfortable with as little disruption as possible. She's a very shy cat but she's only 15 months so hopefully young enough to adapt. Thanks to living with her for a year, I already know what food she does and doesn't like, how often to change her litter, when her vet appointments are and how she likes to be stroked. I'm honoured that Tim trusts me to care for her, and will be keeping him updated.
> 
> View attachment 297161


 You're gonna have fun with that cat.


----------



## polly (Nov 17, 2021)

She is very cute LeytonCatLady - woohoo free cat!



philosophical said:


> Sorry to hear about Oshawatt, but it is very nice that you have taken in this serial shitter Chewy. Looks quite a confident creature for a feral.



Haha! Thanks. They think she had a home at some point, which I would agree with having had a feral cat in the past - this one is accustomed to having staff, for sure.


KatyF said:


> Oh she looks lovely polly! I've been looking at rescue sites this week even though I think it might be too soon for me after having Delilah put to sleep 5 weeks ago. But its like you say - my flat feels so empty without her, I'd like another little companion.



I'm sorry about Delilah. It does feel like a bit of a betrayal tbh. If you have the luxury of not being harassed, I would take it slowly. (And if you're like me don't look at those sites or you will just end up with a cat  )


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 17, 2021)

philosophical said:


> You're gonna have fun with that cat.


She's adorable. Still plays like a kitten, and she's got loads of toys. I'm a childfree woman of 35, and haven't had a pet since childhood, so this is the first time I've been responsible for another sentient being. Although I've worked and paid rent since I was 16, my personal life has been lived like a single person, which is what I am. But now I'm Lilith's mum and I believe she's going to change me for the better because I"ll need to put her first.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 17, 2021)

polly said:


> I'm sorry about Delilah. It does feel like a bit of a betrayal tbh. If you have the luxury of not being harassed, I would take it slowly. (And if you're like me don't look at those sites or you will just end up with a cat  )



Thank you, she was a grand old age of 21 bless her! And yeah its just me so can take it slowly, I just really miss having the company. I've made a pact nothing can happen this year as I'll be at my dads over Xmas but it hasn't stopped me looking - honestly there's about 10 I'd like to take on!


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 17, 2021)

polly said:


> I got a new/old cat! Our extremely precious and much loved Oshawott had to be put to sleep the week before last (I made a hand wringing thread), and the house felt so empty. I think it was a bit soon but my kids were desperate. So this is Chewy. She's about 10, was sleeping rough in a park. Very sweet and affectionate. She's got a lot of attitude and seems to shit _constantly_. Hoping the latter will improve once she's settled in a bit
> 
> View attachment 297153




Sad to read that you lost Oshawott..  

Chewy looks like a bit of a rogue 🙂


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She's adorable. Still plays like a kitten, and she's got loads of toys. I'm a childfree woman of 35, and haven't had a pet since childhood, so this is the first time I've been responsible for another sentient being. Although I've worked and paid rent since I was 16, my personal life has been lived like a single person, which is what I am. But now I'm Lilith's mum and I believe she's going to change me for the better because I"ll need to put her first.


Quite the turnaround form not being able to stroke her!!  Lucky cat


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 17, 2021)

My big sister's been to visit our parents, and their cats:


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2021)

polly said:


> She is very cute LeytonCatLady - woohoo free cat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How soon is too soon is different for everyone, there's no right or wrong to it.  The longest I have ever been without a pet of some sort was around 6 months and that was due to being a lodger somewhere rather than having my own place (and even then I bonded quite well with the landlady's poodle, so I wasn't without animal company - as she had an evening bar job that worked out quite well for everyone because I looked after Snowy a lot of the time while she was out - sweet little thing he was, mad as a box of frogs mind).

Giving a home to another is not a betrayal, it is a wonderful act of generosity when you are still grieving - and if your children wanted her then it's all good.  You can grieve and come to love the new arrival at the same time


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 17, 2021)

Epona said:


> How soon is too soon is different for everyone, there's no right or wrong to it.  The longest I have ever been without a pet of some sort was around 6 months and that was due to being a lodger somewhere rather than having my own place (and even then I bonded quite well with the landlady's poodle, so I wasn't without animal company).
> 
> Giving a home to another is not a betrayal, it is a wonderful act of generosity when you are still grieving - and if your children wanted her then it's all good.  You can grieve and come to love the new arrival at the same time



indeed

i've known people who have wanted to leave it a good while after losing a cat / dog, i've known people who have been round the rescue centres the next day.



polly said:


> So this is Chewy. She's about 10, was sleeping rough in a park. Very sweet and affectionate. She's got a lot of attitude and seems to shit _constantly_. Hoping the latter will improve once she's settled in a bit



welcome to the thread, chewy



LeytonCatLady said:


> I just obtained an old but new cat too - my housemate had to move back to Bulgaria suddenly and I've taken responsibility for his black cat Lilith



 at you being adopted by a kitty


----------



## philosophical (Nov 18, 2021)

The ‘talking cat’ on the bend down the road is male and has a name!
I got talking to his ‘owner’, and asked the cat’s name which turns out to be ‘Buster’.
I said I usually call him ‘the talking cat’, the bloke snorted saying ‘that’s not what I fucking call him!’
😁
Anyway here is Buster this morning being unusually quiet.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 18, 2021)

Found Lilith having a stand off with Cookie next door! He often comes in our garden and sits on the living room windowsill outside. Today Lilith spotted him and he stared her out in an intimidating way. She was all hissing and fat, fluffed up tail and I could see from her body language she didn't like him at all. I like Cookie but I had to scare him off as I don't want him bullying my baby.


----------



## hegley (Nov 18, 2021)

Hibernating.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 18, 2021)

hegley said:


> Hibernating.
> 
> View attachment 297322


Same fluffy beanbag as my Lilith!


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 18, 2021)

Foxes and cats


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 18, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Foxes and cats


Are the foxes and cats friendly? I'm a bit worried about letting Lilith out unsupervised as we get a lot of foxes in Tottenham and you hear stories about foxes attacking cats.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 18, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Are the foxes and cats friendly? I'm a bit worried about letting Lilith out unsupervised as we get a lot of foxes in Tottenham and you hear stories about foxes attacking cats.



Yep. the cats sometimes lunge at the foxes when they go for the same food, but nothing more. No fights.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 19, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Are the foxes and cats friendly? I'm a bit worried about letting Lilith out unsupervised as we get a lot of foxes in Tottenham and you hear stories about foxes attacking cats.



there's quite a few foxes and quite a few cats round where mum-tat lives (SE London suburbs) and never heard of anything like that round there.  

there's been a fox / fox family (or generations of them) living in mum's garden / semi derelict garage for years - at one point they had one end for sleeping and neighbour's cats had a nap spot at the other end and i did see them both in there once or twice (the cats in question are no longer with us) - they weren't snuggled up together or anything like that, but they didn't seem to be objecting to each other.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 19, 2021)

Have witnessed plenty of cat-fox tolerance in urban settings - both seem more intrigued-but-wary of the other than anything more aggressive - but I wouldn't want a really timid or small/vulnerable cat exposed to them. Main danger IMHO is cats catching fleas or mange off the foxes, which - however well they may look - are often crawling with pests, and cats bringing those back into your home.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 19, 2021)

Rik has packed his bag and is having a snooze.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 19, 2021)

When on the path to the CO-OP yesterday I passed the (ex?) social housing where residents have put up rickety trellis like 

fences around their tiny gardens.
Cat territory of course, where this cute creature ‘frames’ themselves to observe passers by.
Two pics, but one I have enlarged to a close up.


----------



## Epona (Nov 19, 2021)

philosophical said:


> When on the path to the CO-OP yesterday I passed the (ex?) social housing where residents have put up rickety trellis like View attachment 297351View attachment 297352fences around their tiny gardens.
> Cat territory of course, where this cute creature ‘frames’ themselves to observe passers by.
> Two pics, but one I have enlarged to a close up.



That is one pissed off looking kitty, I think I am in love ❤️


----------



## philosophical (Nov 19, 2021)

Oops mixed up pics and text.


----------



## hegley (Nov 19, 2021)

Lazing after a hard night's mousing.


----------



## Callie (Nov 19, 2021)

toes!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## waxoyl (Nov 19, 2021)

Stan’s furry ears, seems to have gone deaf over the last couple of months, must be old age 17/18 ish it’s very common apparently. Will get him checked out next time at the vets.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 19, 2021)

polly said:


> seems to shit _constantly_. Hoping the latter will improve once she's settled in a bit
> 
> View attachment 297153



Might be worth getting her checked over by a vet - My late cat Whiskers was shitting a lot and I discovered it was a warning for some of her ongoing health issues.


----------



## polly (Nov 19, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Might be worth getting her checked over by a vet - My late cat Whiskers was shitting a lot and I discovered it was a warning for some of her ongoing health issues.



She's just had quite a thorough check by the Cats Protection vet. I think it's calming down a bit so probably nerves. What were the health issues? (Sorry  )


----------



## pogofish (Nov 19, 2021)

It was one of the first signs of the onset of thyroid problems.  

Although it can also be a sign of fairly extreme territorial marking if a cat feels threatened.

Do you know if the vet who examined her did any blood tests - It would normally be something they would do with a mature/older cat.


----------



## polly (Nov 19, 2021)

pogofish said:


> It was one of the first signs of the onset of thyroid problems.
> 
> Although it can also be a sign of fairly extreme territorial marking if a cat feels threatened.
> 
> Do you know if the vet who examined her did any blood tests - It would normally be something they would do with a mature/older cat.



Yeah they tested her thyroid and did a range of other blood tests. 

I don't think she feels threatened. I think it was probably anxiety from the upheaval. She's shat twice today which is in the ballpark of normal at least.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Nov 19, 2021)

Lil’ Bob has decided we ought to go to bed:


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob has decided we ought to go to bed:
> 
> View attachment 297458


So funny when they do that! "Why are you still up hoomans??!?, Our time now"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 20, 2021)

ddraig said:


> So funny when they do that! "Why are you still up hoomans??!?, Our time now"


Lilith's the opposite, she waits until I'm sleeping, then starts wandering round.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 20, 2021)

Vic’s bagsied the new box


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 20, 2021)

Meanwhile upstairs Lil’ Bob is posing up a storm


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2021)

Kizzy disapproving of getting home late and drunk this morning


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 20, 2021)

what was she doing going out and getting drunk?

think you need to have a serious conversation with her...


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 20, 2021)

Catsitting for my younger sibling this weekend:




(can't really see it, but the blur in that first image is a bit of string I was swinging, that he was seemingly totally uninterested in playing with. A very friendly cat though.)


----------



## Skim (Nov 20, 2021)

ddraig said:


> So funny when they do that! "Why are you still up hoomans??!?, Our time now"


My Phoebe’s like clockwork. At 9:15 she gives me the stare, waiting for me to come to bed and feed her Dreamies…


----------



## Skim (Nov 20, 2021)

And as soon as I typed “Dreamies” in the post above, she magically appeared, albeit half an hour late 😂


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 21, 2021)

I really don't know what they put in dreamies that makes them kitty crack l, but it's something

For FiFi's evening "stick" I find it easier and thus quicker / less intrusive for her, to have her in the same spot, pointing the same way. But she's taken to sleeping in the most awkward to get to spot imaginable. Given she's deaf, or at best with substantial hearing loss, she needs to see the dreamies pot. Once she does she'll make her way over to the sticking station for her insulin / dreamies / 30g of biscuits


----------



## smmudge (Nov 21, 2021)

Aw our babies are all growed up! (And now I have "do kittens lose baby teeth" in my Google search history....)



Spoiler







Is there a cat tooth fairy??


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 21, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Aw our babies are all growed up! (And now I have "do kittens lose baby teeth" in my Google search history....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes:


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 21, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Aw our babies are all growed up! (And now I have "do kittens lose baby teeth" in my Google search history....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start of a small necklace


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 21, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Aw our babies are all growed up! (And now I have "do kittens lose baby teeth" in my Google search history....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put some Dreamies under their pillow.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 21, 2021)

I get Dreamies and other treats to give to my friend scrounging Bloom.
I swear the Aldi equivalent Is laced with heroin or something, he loves ‘em!


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2021)

Jakey is having a funny five minutes (more like a funny hour at this point) which involves him galloping over me and occasionally using me as a launch pad.  I love him but it drives me potty when he does this because he's 5kgs of extremely clumsy feline and when he is dashing backwards and forwards over me like I am part of an obstacle course made just for him, it can be a bit painful. 

He's leaped on and off me (including skidding across my lap at top speed) 5 times while I've been trying to type this post!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> Jakey is having a funny five minutes (more like a funny hour at this point) which involves him galloping over me and occasionally using me as a launch pad.  I love him but it drives me potty when he does this because he's 5kgs of extremely clumsy feline and when he is dashing backwards and forwards over me like I am part of an obstacle course made just for him, it can be a bit painful.
> 
> He's leaped on and off me (including skidding across my lap at top speed) 5 times while I've been trying to type this post!


Misty does this on the bed, when I need the loo, quite heavy too


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 21, 2021)

Lil’ Bob in the middle of Autumn’s golden gown


----------



## smmudge (Nov 21, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Start of a small necklace



We really spent too much time deciding whether we were going to keep it or chuck it, so we compromised by taking a photo then we binned it 

Which we'll probably regret tomorrow haha


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2021)

smmudge said:


> We really spent too much time deciding whether we were going to keep it or chuck it, so we compromised by taking a photo then we binned it
> 
> Which we'll probably regret tomorrow haha



I'd have kept any if I'd found them (they usually swallow them, apparently).
But then I keep some of their shed whiskers, I have a little envelope with Radar's pawprint which is in a condolence card from the vet after he died (they did the pawprint for us before he went for cremation) and I have several of his whiskers in there too.  I'd have loved a baby tooth too.


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Misty does this on the bed, when I need the loo, quite heavy too


I got something similar, where I'd be watching something lengthy on TV, and my lap would be fully occupied. It was a test of mental and bladder strength how long I could last before disturbing the sleeper, and doing so had a 50:50 chance of provoking violence.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Dandred (Nov 21, 2021)

New kitteth fitting right in!


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 21, 2021)

Visited him again this morning:





He's a super friendly cat, but moves around a lot, so he's not keen on posing for photos.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2021)

Jakey eventually calmed down (he does pretty well for an old cat with a bit of a heart murmur, he clearly still feels like a kitten sometimes bless him!) and then I spent the next few hours with them BOTH sleeping on my lap at the same time which was a bit of a challenge because that is quite a lot of cat, I did eventually have to shift them so I could go to the loo but it wasn't easy - I moved one off my lap and he'd move back on while I was picking up the other one to move him.

Then when I came back from the loo I didn't see Sonic in my seat and only bloody went and sat on him   He seems alright, I was holding onto the arm of the sofa anyway and didn't put my full weight on him (thank fuck), but I'll be keeping an eye on him to make sure he doesn't start limping or anything untoward.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## High Voltage (Nov 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> . . . Then when I came back from the loo I didn't see Sonic in my seat and only bloody went and sat on him  . . .


Casper is bloody murder for quickly nipping behind either me or Mrs Voltz JUST as we're sitting down, almost at the point of "fully committing" so far we've not sat on him, and it would really not be good if it did happen


----------



## Epona (Nov 22, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Casper is bloody murder for quickly nipping behind either me or Mrs Voltz JUST as we're sitting down, almost at the point of "fully committing" so far we've not sat on him, and it would really not be good if it did happen



Aye, Jakey is the seat dasher as I am sitting down, he is paler though and I can see him better against the sofa.  Sonic seems to be fine, but the worst thing about it is he will sit there if I go out of the room before he has deemed cuddle time to be over, and will wait there for me to return and pick him up to resume cuddling him.  So he was there in desperate need of affection and instead nearly got squished, poor wee thing!

Thankfully no harm done (well except to my frazzled nerves!  As you know, it can be a bit hair-raising to say the least)


----------



## Cloo (Nov 22, 2021)

'Ah, some clean bedlinen,  please allow me to sit upon it'


----------



## polly (Nov 22, 2021)

We've had Chewy for a week and she's coming out of her shell a bit. She still mostly stays in one room but is much less demanding for food now, I guess as she's worked out it is going to come regularly, and doesn't always get up and shout when we go into the room. My kids brought some leaves home from the park yesterday for her and she chased them round really viciously  She is still a monster shitter though. The shelter called yesterday and I mentioned it and they said some cats are just like that


----------



## starfish (Nov 22, 2021)

Big day tomorrow. Taking Daisy to get speyed. Had a pre-op visit today & all good. Take her in at 8.45 & get her back 4ish.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 23, 2021)

Took FiFi to the vet last week for some tests, the results came through yesterday

The vets tone had me immediately fearing that something was up but far from it

Her kidney numbers are up but nothing to cause any major concern... yet. So we'll take that

Her insulin numbers are exactly where they should be. The word "phenomenal" was used  interestingly the vet said that if the cat was with anyone else they would be worried and looking to reduce her insulin dose but because we monitor her food intake and adjust her dose on a day by day basis she's getting the maximum level of insulin safely, which is good

Doesn't need to be seen for three months


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2021)

Long cat is long.



A face/paw close up especially for trabuquera . Look at him. Absolutely nothing going on in that brain pan  <3


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh I love him so , the great feline smear  but I've never mistaken him for an intellec(a)tual . This week's earlier pic of him managing to lie uncomfortably diagonally over a box lid that's easily big enough to curl up in made that well clear.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> Oh I love him so , the great feline smear  but I've never mistaken him for an intellec(a)tual . This week's earlier pic of him managing to lie uncomfortably diagonally over a box lid that's easily big enough to curl up in made that well clear.



Oh aye, one of mine is like that - one of Jakey's nicknames is "Noodle-Brain"   He's the sweetest cat ever and a good mouser, but definitely not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## polly (Nov 23, 2021)

Oof that paw May Kasahara <3


----------



## Cloo (Nov 24, 2021)

Urgent Vastra newsflash!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 24, 2021)

Taking Lilith for her three in one booster/check up this afternoon. Fingers crossed all's good. She's eating/drinking fine and has more energy than I do, but there's always that slight dread beforehand.


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Taking Lilith for her three in one booster/check up this afternoon. Fingers crossed all's good. She's eating/drinking fine and has more energy than I do, but there's always that slight dread beforehand.



Good luck to you and Lilith!

I always turn up at the vets looking really rough on account of not being able to get any sleep being a bit anxious about it.


----------



## KatyF (Nov 24, 2021)

I was always so anxious going to the vets. At my last vets there was a lovely reception man who used to go and sit with Delilah whilst she was having bloods then come and sit with me til she came out as he knew how worked up I got. And then there was always the big sigh of relief on the way home when all is ok!


----------



## philosophical (Nov 24, 2021)

Seems only yesterday, in fact it was only nine days ago, that in fashion news my pal Bloom had a nice new red collar.
So the trendsetter turns up today with a natty new decorated blue collar.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 24, 2021)

Well, we got back and she's fine. It should be just a five minute walk from my house to the vet, but it took longer as I was trying to be gentle and not jog her in the carrier. I could feel her struggling to get out and was seriously worried she'd find the latch! But then the vet had to physically take her out as she was stubbornly refusing to move. (I'd put her favourite blanket in with her so she was probably too comfy where she was). The injection was over in seconds and she didn't feel it, and the check up showed she's a perfectly healthy cat. The vet is a lovely woman, giving Lilith a cuddle and saying "There there baby!" She really does bring out your maternal feelings. She's currently eating her favourite wet food (Felix) for tea.


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2021)

Glad to hear it all went well!

Transporting Jakey gives me the fear, when we first got him he had to go in a carrier by car from Worthing where he lived previously to our place in London (a couple of hours drive) - fortunately we had a lift arranged and weren't taking him by public transport - he was struggling hard being with complete strangers being taken away from his home to who knows where poor love  and managed to bust the door off the carrier - I had to take my laces out of my trainers and tie it back onto the carrier.  It was a bit hair raising tbh.  (I mean it could have been worse for him if he'd got loose on a train, but it can be dangerous having a frightened cat loose in a moving car)  He still doesn't like going in a carrier, but at least he knows and loves us now.

I now have a different carrier which seems a bit more sturdy, also I find talking to them gently helps to calm them a bit.  A towel over the carrier can also help sometimes.


----------



## polly (Nov 24, 2021)

They gave me a bit of a lecture at the shelter about my cat carrier, which was one of those plastic ones with lots of fastener things. Apparently the fasteners often fail  I have one of those metal grid ones which is much sturdier but I feel freaks the cats out more as they are so open. Towel is a good idea. 

ION my little cat suddenly decided I was alright last night and gave me a MEGA CUDDLE <3 She is a burrower, favourite place is apparently my armpit. Very cute.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 24, 2021)

polly said:


> They gave me a bit of a lecture at the shelter about my cat carrier, which was one of those plastic ones with lots of fastener things. Apparently the fasteners often fail  I have one of those metal grid ones which is much sturdier but I feel freaks the cats out more as they are so open. Towel is a good idea.
> 
> ION my little cat suddenly decided I was alright last night and gave me a MEGA CUDDLE <3 She is a burrower, favourite place is apparently my armpit. Very cute.


Lilith's always been a bit skittish for cuddles and would only let Tim pick her up but she's rubbing herself against me and purring more, which I now know is a sign she wants to be stroked. Adorable.


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2021)

polly said:


> They gave me a bit of a lecture at the shelter about my cat carrier, which was one of those plastic ones with lots of fastener things. Apparently the fasteners often fail  I have one of those metal grid ones which is much sturdier but I feel freaks the cats out more as they are so open. Towel is a good idea.
> 
> ION my little cat suddenly decided I was alright last night and gave me a MEGA CUDDLE <3 She is a burrower, favourite place is apparently my armpit. Very cute.



That is worrying!

Do you have a picture of the one they warned you about that you could post?  I'd rather get a new carrier than risk losing a cat.


----------



## polly (Nov 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> That is worrying!
> 
> Do you have a picture of the one they warned you about that you could post?  I'd rather get a new carrier than risk losing a cat.



It's this one, but they said any with those plastic fasteners are risky. I don't know how true this is btw! 



The other one, which they said was much better, is like this


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks polly that is quite alarming - I am sure most people use those plastic carriers as they are widely available - I have 2 - 1 just like the one in your top pic and another one which has a slightly different design.

I'd actually quite like one of the metal cage ones because I think you can open the top of it?  Much easier to load a struggling cat in through the top than try to post it through one of the narrow ends - they seem to develop about 100 legs during that operation.  I'll have to look into where to get one.


----------



## polly (Nov 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> Thanks polly that is quite alarming - I am sure most people use those plastic carriers as they are widely available - I have 2 - 1 just like the one in your top pic and another one which has a slightly different design.
> 
> I'd actually quite like one of the metal cage ones because I think you can open the top of it?  Much easier to load a struggling cat in through the top than try to post it through one of the narrow ends - they seem to develop about 100 legs during that operation.  I'll have to look into where to get one.



I wouldn't worry too much tbh (I've never heard this from anyone else) but yes, the metal cage ones are much easier for that reason. Ours was here when we moved in so can't advise on best places to get one I'm afraid!


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 24, 2021)

^Yet another vote for an open-mesh metal cage model rather than the plastic-case-type ones - unless you already know your cat is completely chill and apathetic. My late mini panther was a frenzied carrier-refuser and getting him into the plastic ones was nearly impossible (yes, had tried luring him into it numerous times BEFORE it was necessary, left treats and familiar bedding in there so he could get used to it as a nest etc etc - it never worked) and would yowl, growl, grumble and puke in them.

And yes he did manage to chew a head-sized hole out of the plastic at the no-entry end and yes did break clean out of one once while travelling (luckily in a car with all the windows closed). It was like some sort of hyperconcentrated nuclear atomic explosion: he'd been unhappily banging and clawing and trying to escape for about 15 minutes, then I think just somehow contracted himself into a tight ball and then rocketed outward in every direction and the carrier popped open in two like a Kinder Egg cylinder - which was not ideal as I was driving down a motorway   . (Luckily I could pull over safely, retrieve him, stuff him back in the carrier - the 2 halves did fit back together - and weigh down the top.  He shouted curses at me for the rest of the way.)

He was an extremely cussed, cunning, buff and muscular cat but not huge - weighed 4kg or so and wasn't massive. So yeah those plastic 'locking' cogs can and do fail - and if the car windows had been open or if we'd been on a bus/train things could have gone far worse.

 Soon as I'd got hold of a reasonably large open-mesh metal cage - no problem whatsoever: he'd jump in there and sleep in it for fun, be miles easier to load in from the top, and travel much more happily (in a car, being carried by hand or on a bus) than in the plastic one. Maybe like humans, some cats -  even  if they usually like a smallish confined space - get motion-sick and freak out if they can't see what's going on? So yes - metal cage 100%.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2021)

polly said:


> The other one, which they said was much better, is like this
> 
> View attachment 298027



Yes, although the plastic base tray thing can be a bit flimsy.  cat belonging to ex some time ago (both no longer with us) managed to destroy the plastic tray bit and we had to cut a bit of wood to fit.

(this was the cat who would start fights with dogs)

and very much yes at a top loading cat carrier - loading cat tail first is a lot easier...


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Yes, although the plastic base tray thing can be a bit flimsy.  cat belonging to ex some time ago (both no longer with us) managed to destroy the plastic tray bit and we had to cut a bit of wood to fit.
> 
> (this was the cat who would start fights with dogs)
> 
> and very much yes at a top loading cat carrier - loading cat tail first is a lot easier...



I think I'd be inclined to put either very thick cardboard or a bit of plywood in there with a small cat bed squished in there on top of that for comfort - IME they really do not like it if they are directly on the floor of the thing if it is a material that they can't get any purchase on whilst moving.


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> I think I'd be inclined to put either very thick cardboard or a bit of plywood in there with a small cat bed squished in there on top of that for comfort - IME they really do not like it if they are directly on the floor of the thing if it is a material that they can't get any purchase on whilst moving.



No, you're right - you couldn't put a cat in there with nothing on the base - I think their legs might go straight through!  But there's enough height that I've been able to use a favourite cushion or folded blanket which does the job fine.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 25, 2021)

Just woke up and look who I found on my bed!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2021)

observin yer sleep patturns!


----------



## smmudge (Nov 25, 2021)

polly said:


> ION my little cat suddenly decided I was alright last night and gave me a MEGA CUDDLE <3 She is a burrower, favourite place is apparently my armpit. Very cute.



Heh Toby is a burrower too, it's the only time he does proper loud purrs!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## pogofish (Nov 25, 2021)

polly said:


> The other one, which they said was much better, is like this
> 
> View attachment 298027



Back when we had the cat/kitten problem at work, I once saw a feral do itself quite a lot of damage trying to headbutt it’s way out of one of those. Its eyebrows were pretty much raw and the top of its head was battered and bloody.

The cat, one of a colony that had established itself in equipmen/ventilation spaces had been caught in one of the labs but it took the rescue people who had left the cages and were helping us get rid of them via socialisation/rehoming, a couple of hours to get round to pick it up.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> I think I'd be inclined to put either very thick cardboard or a bit of plywood in there with a small cat bed squished in there on top of that for comfort - IME they really do not like it if they are directly on the floor of the thing if it is a material that they can't get any purchase on whilst moving.


I use an old small car mat and a folded-up half of a soft throw in mine - one time the vet asked if they wanted me to have them look at the massive spider that had come out of it along with the cat. I normally keep the carrier under the bench in the greenhouse!


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Back when we had the cat/kitten problem at work, I once saw a feral do itself quite a lot of damage trying to headbutt it’s way out of one of those. Its eyebrows were pretty much raw and the top of its head was battered and bloody.
> 
> The cat, one of a colony that had established itself in equipmen/ventilation spaces had been caught in one of the labs but it took the rescue people who had left the cages and were helping us get rid of them via socialisation/rehoming, a couple of hours to get round to pick it up.



Shit, poor cat


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 25, 2021)

Lilith likes the UK Subs.


----------



## pesh (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2021)

Great Pic!


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 25, 2021)

Rat boy


----------



## smmudge (Nov 25, 2021)

Think I would have been one of those mums that gets their kids to do modelling lol


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 25, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Think I would have been one of those mums that gets their kids to do modelling lol
> 
> View attachment 298179


They're very photogenic creatures, cats! Beautiful.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 26, 2021)

I am currently lying precariously on the edge of our bed, barely 3"of mattress to my right. Typing one handed. A cat between my ankles, one snoring her little head of whilst sprawled across my hip my left arm resting on her back because Casper is curled upon my chest also fast asleep

Whar a great way to start the day


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 26, 2021)

Lil’ Bob getting comfortable


----------



## Cloo (Nov 26, 2021)

Most perturbed by builders on next door's roof. 'But hoomyns aren't supposed to be dere?!'


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2021)

Kizzy getting snug


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2021)

And both on bed


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Larry: "I would eat Peppa Pig for breakfast."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 26, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Urgent Vastra newsflash!
> 
> View attachment 297965



handy for storage


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2021)

It sleeps near an under-construction building being painted green. I hope the paint doesn't hurt it - it surely can't be good for it though?


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 27, 2021)

Vic pleased to have the higher ground while Lil’ Bob sulks


----------



## philosophical (Nov 27, 2021)

Dark evenings, but scrounging continues for the ghost cat at the window.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 27, 2021)

Laundry cat.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 27, 2021)

Lilith doesn't want me to do any typing or internet today.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2021)

I took Alfie to the vet this week, because for the last few weeks he's been drinking and peeing a lot more than usual. Then I noticed that he's lost weight, that his fur isn't as shiny as it used to be and he is vomiting more. A blood test showed that he has diabetes and both kidney and liver disease.

He's recently turned 10, I was hoping I'd have him for another 10 years. The vet indicated the chances for that are slim, but that with the right care he could have a few more years in him. The vet is trying to order insulin but she says there have been problems obtaining that recently. He's on medication for his kidneys for now. He's meowing a lot more than usual, I hope that he isn't in pain. 

Any tips or encouraging advice from peeps with cats who have or had these ailments is appreciated.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 27, 2021)

(((( alfie ))))


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2021)

Peeved as his food bowl was in the dishwasher...


----------



## Epona (Nov 27, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Peeved as his food bowl was in the dishwasher... View attachment 298434



My lot expect imminent arrival of food if I remove their food bowl - if there is a gap, they sit on me and wail loudly.

Love your cat's disgruntled expression


----------



## Epona (Nov 27, 2021)

Reno said:


> I took Alfie to the vet this week, because for the last few weeks he's been drinking and peeing a lot more than usual. Then I noticed that he's lost weight, that his fur isn't as shiny as it used to be and he is vomiting more. A blood test showed that he has diabetes and both kidney and liver disease.
> 
> He's recently turned 10, I was hoping I'd have him for another 10 years. The vet indicated the chances for that are slim, but that with the right care he could have a few more years in him. The vet is trying to order insulin but she says there have been problems obtaining that recently. He's on medication for his kidneys for now. He's meowing a lot more than usual, I hope that he isn't in pain.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that Alfie has some health issues.  I hope you can get him stabilised and everything under control - all those conditions are manageable and although it seems like a lot to deal with at the moment it could be that in a few weeks you'll have him on the right medications and as you say, he could well have another few years in him if those health conditions are managed.

Take it as it comes and try not to be overwhelmed by it - see how he does on the medications.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 27, 2021)

Moving him off the pillow is like trying to wake up a teenager


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 27, 2021)

Spot the idiot.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2021)

Epona said:


> My lot expect imminent arrival of food if I remove their food bowl - if there is a gap, they sit on me and wail loudly.
> 
> Love your cat's disgruntled expression



Yes. We have a problem with the other one. I thought free feeding was a great idea as my childhood cats never had a problem. Her 3 days as a stray as a kitten have obviously traumatised her for life and she is in danger of becoming square. 

Dear god she's loud though. Odin (pictured) just gives tiney meows which doesn't really fit his name or stature.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 27, 2021)

polly said:


> Shit, poor cat



After that, we found that covering them with a big towel/blanket helps.  Once it gets darkened, a feral is a lot less likely to freak-out.  The plastic type, although more flimsy are much more cave-like/"secure" and the cat settles down more quickly.

















In that period, folk would literally walk into the office and hand us a kitten.  Made the morning mail much nicer!


----------



## Epona (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm currently - under veterinary advice and supervision, ofc - switching my boys (15 years and 14 yrs 9 months) onto a high calorie food for elderly cats with slight renal issues - they aren't yet in serious problems re their kidneys _considering their age_ but Sonic has had some gradual weight loss and we are hoping that this new food will help him maintain his weight and maybe gain a bit without stressing his kidneys.

I know they aren't going to be with us forever, but I want to do everything I can to keep them healthy and happy for as long as possible - they are still very lively and clearly enjoy life and it's my job to keep them able to continue that as long as possible.

The good news is that they like the new food (I bought a small amount to try it out), the bad news is that it is about twice as expensive as their current food - I will order it online rather than buy from the vet, but it is still more expensive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2021)

This cat brought a big chunk of roast beef into the house for her dinner:


----------



## pogofish (Nov 27, 2021)

Epona said:


> The good news is that they like the new food (I bought a small amount to try it out), the bad news is that it is about twice as expensive as their current food - I will order it online rather than buy from the vet, but it is still more expensive.



For madam, it seems to be balancing-out cost-wise for food.  Although dearer, the renal stuff is more energy dense and she does eat all of it, so overall, she eats less but has gained a bit of weight.  Sometimes with a little bit of her old favourites alongside to keep the variety/interest-up and the odd treat.

The tracking for the last lot I bought online was interesting - it looked like they sent it somewhere in the English Midlands by mistake before routing it back here!

I also found the vets at my local Pets at Home stocked a small amount of the Purina renal food, a few packs of which were able to tide me over till the online order arrived and they didn't seem to load the price by that much compared to what I could find online.


----------



## Epona (Nov 27, 2021)

pogofish said:


> For madam, it seems to be balancing-out cost-wise for food.  Although dearer, the renal stuff is more energy dense and she does eat all of it, so overall, she eats less but has gained a bit of weight.  Sometimes with a little bit of her old favourites alongside to keep the variety/interest-up and the odd treat.



Oh that's good to hear!

Although we do have some financial difficulties, the cats come first so although the cost of the food is a little bit of a concern, hearing that it could well help in terms of Sonic's weight is very encouraging - I'd be very happy to see him put on a couple of hundred grams tbh, he's very skinny (they are OSH and are supposed to be skinny, but he is _too_ skinny).

Sonic has been borderline underweight for a little while now, he has had a load of tests in the summer (blood tests, urinalysis, ultrasound) which didn't show anything alarming _considering his age_ so I am not too worried that something has gone seriously wrong - but it is important to his ongoing health that he doesn't continue with the gradual weight loss.  So I am really hoping this food does the trick!

Jakey's weight is not an issue but as he is a similar age and slender it will not hurt to put him on this food too (they are best buddies, they eat together and separating them for any reason, including for meals, stresses them, so I only do it for essential medical reasons) - he is very active so I doubt he will gain too much on the new diet but will of course keep an eye on him - and will deal with that if it happens.  I suspect that due to him being nearly as old he will also benefit from the new diet.


----------



## Epona (Nov 27, 2021)

The other thing with mine is they are used to getting some wet food every evening, all hell will break loose here if I stop that so I am going to look into trying some of the wet food pouches of the renal food too.

I've always liked to feed a varied diet and they are not too fussy about food (I think as a result) so I do want to continue to give some wet food too as they like to have different things to eat  - will look into different low protein/renal options for that part of their daily diet.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 27, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oh that's good to hear!
> 
> Although we do have some financial difficulties, the cats come first so although the cost of the food is a little bit of a concern, hearing that it could well help in terms of Sonic's weight is very encouraging - I'd be very happy to see him put on a couple of hundred grams tbh, he's very skinny (they are OSH and are supposed to be skinny, but he is _too_ skinny).



I have found that online retailers sell bashed boxes at a bigger discount - The packs themselves are fine, so I just transfer them to another box.

Madam doesn't get the dry food (or no more than a few bits) due to the teeth she had to lose when I got her, after that, she tended to wolf it down whole and then be sick.


----------



## Epona (Nov 27, 2021)

pogofish said:


> I have found that online retailers sell bashed boxes at a bigger discount - The packs themselves are fine, so I just transfer them to another box.
> 
> Madam doesn't get the dry food (or no more than a few bits) due to the teeth she had to lose when I got her, after that, she tended to wolf it down whole and then be sick.



My Jakey has had that bolting his food and bringing it up problem all his life, a small ball (giant marble/golf ball type size) in the food bowl slows him down a bit.  He's actually slowed down a bit since he had to have all his teeth out!  He is quite a large-frame cat though, so lack of chewing may not be as much of an issue as it would for a more petite feline.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 28, 2021)

This morning our local feral cat Harry caught as much sun as possible over the road, but when it rose high in the sky to spread the light, Harry fancied a bit of a drink from the water bowl Wendy kindly leaves out for him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 28, 2021)

I was having trouble sleeping last night because of period cramps, but Lilith came and cuddled up to me, purring away. It was so soothing! My own purrsonal hot water bottle.


----------



## Chz (Nov 28, 2021)

(((( Alfie ))))
My old cat had the kidney diagnosis at 13 and made it to 18 with minimal treatment, so that's not as bad as it seems. But I don't know anything about liver problems. 
I hope Alfie is ok - liver problems can hurt! He's such a lovely boy.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 28, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I was having trouble sleeping last night because of period cramps, but Lilith came and cuddled up to me, purring away. It was so soothing! My own purrsonal hot water bottle.View attachment 298544



I’ve read that cat purring operates on a “healing frequency” 









						The therapeutic power of a purring cat - Hella Health
					

If you love curling up with your cat, science is on your side.




					www.considerable.com


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 28, 2021)

Lil’ Bob in a state of contentment


----------



## philosophical (Nov 28, 2021)

Pictures of lil Bob and all the cats here leave me in a state of contentment too.
I am pretty sure I have read about the healing properties of purring and associated research.
I thought it was only about bone regeneration.


----------



## strung out (Nov 28, 2021)

Reno said:


> I took Alfie to the vet this week, because for the last few weeks he's been drinking and peeing a lot more than usual. Then I noticed that he's lost weight, that his fur isn't as shiny as it used to be and he is vomiting more. A blood test showed that he has diabetes and both kidney and liver disease.
> 
> He's recently turned 10, I was hoping I'd have him for another 10 years. The vet indicated the chances for that are slim, but that with the right care he could have a few more years in him. The vet is trying to order insulin but she says there have been problems obtaining that recently. He's on medication for his kidneys for now. He's meowing a lot more than usual, I hope that he isn't in pain.
> 
> ...


Milo was diagnosed with chronic kidney disease and diabetes a year ago. We don't know how old he is, but the vet estimates between 10 and 14.

It felt really overwhelming at first, especially the thought of having to inject him with insulin for the rest of his life. Overall though, he has coped very well, and the combination of a dietary change, plus small doses of insulin have stabilised him to the point that the vet thinks he might be able to come off his insulin soon. 

The biggest challenge has been managing duel diabetes and renal friendly diets, which aren't completely compatible with each other. We've ended up settling on one pouch of diabetes friendly food in the morning, half a pouch of renal food in the evening, and renal dry food throughout the day. It can be challenging, especially as feeding him two types of food makes him liable to go off one or the other, but we've mostly coped. 

Injecting him with insulin twice daily has ended up being really straightforward, albeit it started off chasing him around the house for five minutes after every meal until he got used to it. We did start off trying to get blood glucose readings from him regularly, but getting blood out of his ear regularly was distressing him and us, so the vet does it for us now. 

He's in for his vaccinations and annual check up tomorrow morning, so hoping for further confirmation of his progress! High Voltage  and izz  also have a diabetic cat, and they were really helpful earlier this year when we were getting used to it all. 

Good luck, I'm sure with the right care, Alfie will continue to have many more years ahead of him! 

Milo pics, just because...


----------



## pogofish (Nov 28, 2021)

Chz said:


> (((( Alfie ))))
> My old cat had the kidney diagnosis at 13 and made it to 18 with minimal treatment, so that's not as bad as it seems. But I don't know anything about liver problems.
> I hope Alfie is ok - liver problems can hurt! He's such a lovely boy.



When my old BD was diagnosed with liver problems at @13, he got a good five more years before he began to fail badly. The vet advised special cat food but he never took to it.

And madam, when she had her brush with sepsis at nine years old, the vet advised that it had affected her liver and would shorten her life - eleven years later, it’s not her liver that has just started failing!


----------



## pogofish (Nov 28, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I was having trouble sleeping last night because of period cramps, but Lilith came and cuddled up to me, purring away. It was so soothing! My own purrsonal hot water bottle.View attachment 298544



She has that look of a cat who once she has gained her full confidence , could be a right mischievous one!


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2021)

I met a nearby cat on my walk to the shops this morning, who I don't think I'd met before. He/she had a very deep miaow, and took a bit of convincing to approach me. They did the usual sniffing my finger to check my credentials, and I thought they would then do the nose rub that cats love so such.

Instead the little shit bit it, twice, quite hard.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 28, 2021)

stavros said:


> I met a nearby cat on my walk to the shops this morning, who I don't think I'd met before. He/she had a very deep miaow, and took a bit of convincing to approach me. They did the usual sniffing my finger to check my credentials, and I thought they would then do the nose rub that cats love so such.
> 
> Instead the little shit bit it, twice, quite hard.



Just having a taste


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2021)

strung out said:


> Milo was diagnosed with chronic kidney disease and diabetes a year ago. We don't know how old he is, but the vet estimates between 10 and 14.
> 
> It felt really overwhelming at first, especially the thought of having to inject him with insulin for the rest of his life. Overall though, he has coped very well, and the combination of a dietary change, plus small doses of insulin have stabilised him to the point that the vet thinks he might be able to come off his insulin soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that is giving me some hope.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 28, 2021)

i was really worried that we hadn't seen ginger tom cat next door for weeks, i started to think that he got taken by a fox too like ibiza, but yesterday he turned up at the kitchen door again! so happy he is safe. he is a bit quieter, and got a shave patch up by his tail so something must have happened, most likely a cat fight I guess, and he had to be kept in, but all good now.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 28, 2021)

Cartoon head having a look in after I've just put a couple of hot water bottles in their outdoor shelter. 

Found a lovely couple who will take her and stripey if I can get them into a dog crate they have given me. Fully loaded with double.quilt (13.5 tog) and pillows. Fingers crossed they get a lovely new home with open fire and quite remote.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 28, 2021)

polly said:


> ION my little cat suddenly decided I was alright last night and gave me a MEGA CUDDLE <3 She is a burrower, favourite place is apparently my armpit. Very cute.


Yep, Lilith's started doing that! I love her so much.


----------



## strung out (Nov 28, 2021)

He doesn't know it's vet day tomorrow


----------



## polly (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm new to having a cat who only shits in a litter tray and who does so very copiously and often. So have been shoving them in plastic bags but am feeling horrible about the environmental impact. What does everyone do? I guess I could buy compostable bags but is there anything better?

(sorry this is not really news, hope it doesn't disrupt the happy thread - here she is being photogenically terrified by some fireworks)


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 29, 2021)

flushable cat litter


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2021)

polly said:


> I'm new to having a cat who only shits in a litter tray and who does so very copiously and often. So have been shoving them in plastic bags but am feeling horrible about the environmental impact. What does everyone do? I guess I could buy compostable bags but is there anything better?
> 
> (sorry this is not really news, hope it doesn't disrupt the happy thread - here she is being photogenically terrified by some fireworks)
> 
> View attachment 298690



You can pick the poo up in a bit of toilet paper and flush it, provided it doesn't have a lot of unflushable litter stuck to it.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 29, 2021)

OR

There is a super dooper self cleaning, plumb it into your toilet soil pipe, only costs £300+ but comes with a 3/6 months try it out guarantee, litter tray


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## polly (Nov 29, 2021)

You're not meant to put cat poo in the loo! Can You Flush Cat Poo or Litter Down the Toilet? | PetMoneySaver

I used to do this until I started working in waste and we advise people not to. This was before everyone found out that the tories had run out of sewage treatment chemicals too.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 29, 2021)

polly said:


> I'm new to having a cat who only shits in a litter tray and who does so very copiously and often. So have been shoving them in plastic bags but am feeling horrible about the environmental impact. What does everyone do? I guess I could buy compostable bags but is there anything better?
> 
> (sorry this is not really news, hope it doesn't disrupt the happy thread - here she is being photogenically terrified by some fireworks)
> 
> View attachment 298690











						UNIVERSAL ROLLS
					

2 MONTHS SUPPLY PER BOX*  ★ AWARD-WINNING POO BAG ★   100% Biodegradable & Home Compostable  EU Certified EN 13432 and TUV approved Made with sugar and corn starch blend Box and cores made of cardboard Strong -18 microns thick Easy to remove stickers Versatile size 9'' x 13 '' Dark & opaque with...




					greenpoopbag.co.uk


----------



## polly (Nov 29, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> UNIVERSAL ROLLS
> 
> 
> 2 MONTHS SUPPLY PER BOX*  ★ AWARD-WINNING POO BAG ★   100% Biodegradable & Home Compostable  EU Certified EN 13432 and TUV approved Made with sugar and corn starch blend Box and cores made of cardboard Strong -18 microns thick Easy to remove stickers Versatile size 9'' x 13 '' Dark & opaque with...
> ...



Perfect, thanks! I guess the compostable food waste bags might be second best and much err cheaper for me to come by


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 29, 2021)

You can get nappy bags the same. Quite flimsy and don't try and over pack them like me! Tkmaxx stock em but expensive when you have 3 shitting felines like me.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 29, 2021)

How many cats can fit on my lap



And exactly how much work am I expected to do like this


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2021)

smmudge said:


> How many cats can fit on my lap
> 
> View attachment 298701
> 
> And exactly how much work am I expected to do like this



You have but ONE job, and that is to cuddle those cats.  You should know this by now   Doing other work indeed


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2021)

My lap just now...


----------



## smmudge (Nov 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> You have but ONE job, and that is to cuddle those cats.  You should know this by now   Doing other work indeed



At least I'm useful for something!!


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2021)

polly said:


> You're not meant to put cat poo in the loo! Can You Flush Cat Poo or Litter Down the Toilet? | PetMoneySaver
> 
> I used to do this until I started working in waste and we advise people not to. This was before everyone found out that the tories had run out of sewage treatment chemicals too.



Fair enough if that is the advice, but just thinking about it logically, I wonder...

a) People are more likely to catch toxoplasmosis from handling raw meat or eating rare meat than they are from a cat (most cases are from meat)
b) Cats with toxoplasmosis only shed the parasite in their faeces during the initial infection, most cats are not shedding it
c) HUMANS who catch toxoplasmosis (either from livestock, raw/rare meat or from cats) shed the parasite in their faeces during the initial infection.

We don't ask people in group c to bag up their shit and put it in the rubbish bin instead of flushing it, so how come sewage treatment is handling their waste ok?

It just doesn't 100% add up in terms of logic IMO.

EDIT to add:

d) do we have an estimate of how many cases in humans are caused from the water supply?
e) why is flushable litter legal and advertised as such?


----------



## polly (Nov 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> Fair enough if that is the advice, but just thinking about it logically, I wonder...
> 
> a) People are more likely to catch toxoplasmosis from handling raw meat or eating rare meat than they are from a cat (most cases are from meat)
> b) Cats with toxoplasmosis only shed the parasite in their faeces during the initial infection, most cats are not shedding it
> ...



No idea, but it's the official advice and it's very widely available - here is my water company on it. I am not here to argue or judge but won't be flushing my cat's shit.


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2021)

polly said:


> No idea, but it's the official advice and it's very widely available - here is my water company on it. I am not here to argue or judge but won't be flushing my cat's shit.



Aye, it just makes me wonder is all!

eg:






						Biodegradable Cat Litter: Free P&P on orders £39+ at zooplus!
					

Biodegradable Cat Litter is a plant-based cat litter made of wood, recycled paper, straw, or other plant-based materials. Check out our selection and buy now!



					www.zooplus.co.uk
				




- if it is a problem, litter manufacturers should not be allowed by law to advertise their products as flushable... a lot of these products say in their marketing "can be flushed down the toilet" - so people are actively encouraged to do so!

If it is an issue as indicated, then companies should not be able to say to flush it and that needs to be challenged and changed.  Otherwise of course people will flush their cats' waste, _it says to do so on the side of the bag_!!


----------



## polly (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes, I read some controversy about that litter when I was googling. I agree.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> why is flushable litter legal and advertised as such?


Those moist toilet tissues etc still say flushable when everyone ( with common sense) knows not to. Why they can't be made to write do not flush on them !


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 29, 2021)

I may have posted this before.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 29, 2021)

Charlie has got it sussed. 
You can put a cover on when I'm done.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 30, 2021)

Her ladyship, this morning, just after her morning stickin'


----------



## philosophical (Nov 30, 2021)

I’m here.
Are you going to give me any treats or not?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 30, 2021)

Peek a boo!


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 30, 2021)

Chloe and Fox


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 30, 2021)

philosophical said:


> I’m here.
> Are you going to give me any treats or not?
> 
> View attachment 298772



Perfect paw placement like that has got to be worth a Dreamie or three 😼


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 30, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe and Fox




Nice to see Chloe again..
🥰


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 30, 2021)

Milly trying to get out to see cartoon head. Cartoon non plussed.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 1, 2021)

Vic is in disgrace. We occasionally leave the bedroom door open in case one of the boys wants to sleep on the cat chair but last night Mrs SFM was woken up by Vic humping her foot and squeaking in a quite alarming way. He was banished from the boudoir forthwith - the wee nonce 😾

ETA He’s snuck back in this morning and is the picture of innocence but, as Terry Scott once said, “You don’t know what he’s dreaming about”


----------



## izz (Dec 1, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> View attachment 298759
> 
> Her ladyship, this morning, just after her morning stickin'


I would just like to point out that if anyone thinks she's badly treated, there's a heating pad under that satin throw


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 1, 2021)

Vic’s at it again - but with my foot. Can’t help having sexy toes I s’pose…😎


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2021)

Lilith's taken to playing with my housemate's mangos which he keeps on the windowsill in the lounge. So I put a couple of her toys there, only for her to bring them back upstairs!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 1, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's taken to playing with my housemate's mangos which he keeps on the windowsill in the lounge. So I put a couple of her toys there, only for her to bring them back upstairs!



there's a decision making process here.

question - did hooman intend this thing as a cat toy?

yes - ignore it completely

no - play with it

(the process for deciding whether to sleep on something, and whether it was intended as a cat bed, is similar...


----------



## philosophical (Dec 2, 2021)

Scrounger Bloom decided to come in this morning, and look handsome by the washing machine.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 2, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's taken to playing with my housemate's mangos which he keeps on the windowsill in the lounge.



One of my cousin's farm/house cats got very attached to his special potato (just a raw ordinary spud) which was just the right size/shape for hunting and playing with. Luckily the house is a cold rural pile so the potato lasted several weeks. Cat showed occasional interest in later potatoes but never the same attachment. Clearly it was the Ideal Toy Potato.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 2, 2021)

I've found out that one of my cats prefers eating dry food off the floor rather than out of a bowl or from a plate. I noticed that she would headbut my hand when I was putting down dried food, which I thought was just the normal cat thing but then realised she was eating all the ones she knocked out onto the floor before eating anything from the bowl. I tried a flat plate in case it was the bowl but no different. I'm just chucking dried food out on the floor at the moment and wondering what this means. I'm a bit concerned about hygiene but she's eating more and has put on weight (a good thing) since I started just putting the dry food out on the floor.

Some of you may remember I found my cats as a stray mother with six kittens, and have the mother (frida) and one "kitten", 4 years old now (Rosa).
Rosa was the runt of the litter and when there were seven of them I couldn't get seven bowls down and she was shy so wouldn't come straight away anyway and then would grab some food off the plate/bowl because there wasn't enough space for all of them to fit around it so it's possible it's just a kind of learned behaviour from that time that she will grab food out of the bowl.

I'm wondering if she wants to play with the food a bit and whether I should get a puzzle bowl? 

Does she not like the bowl cos of whiskers and the plate cos it's china? should I find a flat plastic cat plate and try that?

Should I just not worry about it?


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 2, 2021)

BiG Tom
Wouldnt really worry once the floor is clean. Maybe get a large tile that looks like floor and spill out some dried food on it for her. 
She may have menories of other cats eating the food in the bowl or maybe she quantifies what's in the bowl in her own way and is more tempted to eat when there are bits out of the bowl? 
Maybe she thinks the bits on the floor are in shorter supply? So she hoovers them up first.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> BiG Tom
> Wouldnt really worry once the floor is clean. Maybe get a large tile that looks like floor and spill out some dried food on it for her.
> She may have menories of other cats eating the food in the bowl or maybe she quantifies what's in the bowl in her own way and is more tempted to eat when there are bits out of the bowl?
> *Maybe she thinks the bits on the floor are in shorter supply? So she hoovers them up first.*



Cheers - bit in bold definitely not the case, she won't go back to the bowl even if she finishes what is on the floor and there's usually some left on the floor (now anyway).

Large tile sounds like an idea thank you.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 2, 2021)

BigTom said:


> I've found out that one of my cats prefers eating dry food off the floor rather than out of a bowl or from a plate. I noticed that she would headbut my hand when I was putting down dried food, which I thought was just the normal cat thing but then realised she was eating all the ones she knocked out onto the floor before eating anything from the bowl. I tried a flat plate in case it was the bowl but no different. I'm just chucking dried food out on the floor at the moment and wondering what this means. I'm a bit concerned about hygiene but she's eating more and has put on weight (a good thing) since I started just putting the dry food out on the floor.
> 
> Some of you may remember I found my cats as a stray mother with six kittens, and have the mother (frida) and one "kitten", 4 years old now (Rosa).
> Rosa was the runt of the litter and when there were seven of them I couldn't get seven bowls down and she was shy so wouldn't come straight away anyway and then would grab some food off the plate/bowl because there wasn't enough space for all of them to fit around it so it's possible it's just a kind of learned behaviour from that time that she will grab food out of the bowl.
> ...



If I feed either of our boys raw meat offcuts while I’m cooking, instead of eating it straight from the bowl they tend to hook it out and eat it off the floor. Very odd 🙂


----------



## Cloo (Dec 2, 2021)

Oldest has placed Vastra on the worktop and now she appears confused:


----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Oldest has placed Vastra on the worktop and now she appears confused:
> 
> View attachment 299138


"This is a worktop, so you better get to work, bitch!"


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2021)

Kizzy, as she does


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 2, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Oldest has placed Vastra on the worktop and now she appears confused:
> 
> View attachment 299138



Aww she looks a bit uncomfortable ..
Lovely little face on her..
🥰


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 2, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> If I feed either of our boys raw meat offcuts while I’m cooking, instead of eating it straight from the bowl they tend to hook it out and eat it off the floor. Very odd 🙂


One of mine takes a piece out to inspect it on the couch before eating!


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 2, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> One of mine takes a piece out to inspect it on the couch before eating!



It’s like they differentiate between purpose made cat food and more “raw” snacks 🙂


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 2, 2021)

It's only taken five and and a half years for Rik to realise that he quite likes cuddles


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Oldest has placed Vastra on the worktop and now she appears confused:



looks like she's having trouble hearing the radio...


----------



## Epona (Dec 2, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> It's only taken five and and a half years for Rik to realise that he quite likes cuddles
> 
> 
> View attachment 299165



Better late than never!  He is a handsome boy!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2021)

Working from home last few days. I got the surprise of my life to find a cat on the sofa. This is not my cat. What suprised me the most is that our cat flap is meant to stop this. His owner was posting on Facebook this morning asking people not to feed him. Fair enough, but in the past when the doors been open he comes in and helps himself! We call him Sid.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 3, 2021)

Spot Lil’ Bob:


----------



## polly (Dec 3, 2021)

Chewy has achieved the next stage of relaxation: barrelling around the house at 2am chasing shadows  It's so funny to see her try to corner on her short legs. It's like a Tokyo Drift  She's clearly an Essex cat through and through.

ION we collected our lovely Oshawott's ashes yesterday so there were lots of tears. We are going to scatter them in her favourite spot in the garden, but sentimentally I think we will wait until spring. The thought of her out there in the cold is too much


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2021)

So here's a random one, gift ideas for someone who loves cats? Not breaking the bank, but feel I need something my partners mum and should probably do better this year then a few bottles of cheap plonk.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 3, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> If I feed either of our boys raw meat offcuts while I’m cooking, instead of eating it straight from the bowl they tend to hook it out and eat it off the floor. Very odd 🙂



Madam has always done much the same with meat trimmings but since she's gone on to the special diet, I have noticed she has started carefully pulling food out of the feeder and eating on the old dishtowel/mat I put down to protect the floor.  Usually one type at a time, favourite first, then the next and lastly the stuff she doesn't take so well to (even when mixed with the gravy from second favourite) but will eat over the course of a few hours.

I've got plenty of old dishtowels, so I now just change them daily with feeder/water and wash them, so its no great bother.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 3, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Charlie has got it sussed.
> You can put a cover on when I'm done.
> View attachment 298735



A couple of old shots of Madam, where she shouldn't be, enjoying a bit of soft warmness:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Cloo (Dec 3, 2021)

Another cosy cat


----------



## stavros (Dec 3, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> It's only taken five and and a half years for Rik to realise that he quite likes cuddles
> 
> 
> View attachment 299165


Those front claws look poised, if required.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 3, 2021)

Lil’ Bob action shot..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 4, 2021)

polly said:


> Chewy has achieved the next stage of relaxation: barrelling around the house at 2am chasing shadows  It's so funny to see her try to corner on her short legs. It's like a Tokyo Drift  She's clearly an Essex cat through and through.
> 
> ION we collected our lovely Oshawott's ashes yesterday so there were lots of tears. We are going to scatter them in her favourite spot in the garden, but sentimentally I think we will wait until spring. The thought of her out there in the cold is too much


((Polly))X 
I got my dogs paw prints through the post and some sunflowers seeds to plant in spring from vets. Howled for hours. Got up this morning with happy birthday wishes for her from pets at home, cue more tears.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 4, 2021)

Charlie slobbing out. No fucking decorum.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 4, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Charlie slobbing out. No fucking decorum.
> View attachment 299296



Great face 🙂


----------



## Epona (Dec 4, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> ((Polly))X
> I got my dogs paw prints through the post and some sunflowers seeds to plant in spring from vets. Howled for hours. Got up this morning with happy birthday wishes for her from pets at home, cue more tears.



I found it really cathartic when I got the sympathy card from the vet with Radar's pawprint in it through the post a few days after he died.  Lay curled up on the floor sobbing like a child for ages, but I did feel a bit better afterwards.  And I cherish the pawprint still.


----------



## polly (Dec 4, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> ((Polly))X
> I got my dogs paw prints through the post and some sunflowers seeds to plant in spring from vets. Howled for hours. Got up this morning with happy birthday wishes for her from pets at home, cue more tears.



I'm so sorry  Happy birthday to her x

Vets have got much slicker at this kind of thing. I remember having a cat put down by a vet who six months later sent me a reminder to get her teeth checked. Was furious!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2021)

Someone didn't get the memo about curiosity and cats...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 4, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Someone didn't get the memo about curiosity and cats...
> 
> View attachment 299347


Pretty kitty! I love a white Torty.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 4, 2021)

Important announcement:


----------



## smmudge (Dec 4, 2021)

Tilly resting ardently


----------



## manji (Dec 4, 2021)

Dexter. A drink then a sleep.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2021)

manji said:


> Dexter. A drink then a sleep.



celebrating xmas a bit early?


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Dec 4, 2021)

Lil’ Bob demonstrates what we’d all do if we could…


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2021)

Looking down gap in sofa for spider snacks!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2021)

And Misty cleaning her claws!
Has been biting one of the them on and off too


----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob demonstrates what we’d all do if we could…
> 
> View attachment 299397
> 
> ...


"Playing the cello."


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 4, 2021)

Lil’ Bob is peeking from the window sill


----------



## Chz (Dec 5, 2021)

Bernard, handsome in his dinner jacket
.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 5, 2021)

Chz said:


> Bernard, handsome in his dinner jacket.View attachment 299442




Very handsome and a great pose!!


----------



## Numbers (Dec 5, 2021)

Hola from Dennis Brown.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 5, 2021)

And Mr Best


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 5, 2021)

Chz said:


> Bernard, handsome in his dinner jacket.View attachment 299442



I tried to give our two a bow tie a few years ago but several scratches and a lot of TCP said otherwise. Well done! 🙂


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 6, 2021)

Akiro having breakfast in front of an audience


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 6, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> View attachment 299383



that's awesome. I have the names of my three girls tattooed on my arm


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 6, 2021)

Sushi helping us put the Festivus Pole up


----------



## ddraig (Dec 6, 2021)

Settling down for the day


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 6, 2021)

Stan’s been also settling down, the lazy sod,


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 6, 2021)

Peace reigns between Vic and Lil’ Bob - only taken 6 years…


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 6, 2021)

Numbers Dennis Brown looks like a serious kingpin. So handsome and THOSE EARS 😍😍😍. I bet he gets all the best frequencies.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 6, 2021)

Lil’ Bob wrapped up against the cold


----------



## oryx (Dec 6, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Settling down for the day
> View attachment 299575


That's exactly the same position our two like to occupy. 

Our bed is occupied 90% of the time - we do they night shift, they do the day.

Getting fed up of being woken up, just as I'm about to drift off, by a cat hair tickling my nose.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 6, 2021)

Called the vet for Roguey's annual vaccination. Usually in December but told vaccinations in short supply so the next date they booked was 25 January...


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Called the vet for Roguey's annual vaccination. Usually in December but told vaccinations in short supply so the next date they booked was 25 January...



Sonic was due his vaccinations in July and still has only had the FeLV jab so far.  That is the one they need annually as the immunity it gives wanes after that, some places do the others on a longer schedule anyway - my vet assured me that as Sonic has been vaccinated annually since kittenhood that he has good long-lasting immunity at this point to the other diseases commonly vaccinated for, and delaying it until next year is not an issue.  I think they are prioritising kitten jabs and boosters as those young cats will have no immunity otherwise, which made sense once it was explained to me.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sonic was due his vaccinations in July and still has only had the FeLV jab so far.  That is the one they need annually as the immunity it gives wanes after that, some places do the others on a longer schedule anyway - my vet assured me that as Sonic has been vaccinated annually since kittenhood that he has good long-lasting immunity at this point to the other diseases commonly vaccinated for, and delaying it until next year is not an issue.  I think they are prioritising kitten jabs and boosters as those young cats will have no immunity otherwise, which made sense once it was explained to me.



I'm not too concerned as the girls are primarily indoor cats. I mostly get them vaccinated because catteries wont accept cats without vaccinations.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

Who get's there pet's flea treatment online? Frankly it's a a faff fitting in any life admin these days and it would be much easier if the pets stuff was just posted like I get my own. I've been looking at some of the web sites that sell the products and they want a script. How does that work? Do you still have to go to the vet and get it? I feel awkward as obviously it's cheaper as well, but that's not the main reason I'm doing it. Once you have the script can you keep ordering or do you have to get a script each time, thereby defeating some of the convenience? Cross post to hit the dog and cat thread.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 7, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> I'm not too concerned as the girls are primarily indoor cats. I mostly get them vaccinated because catteries wont accept cats without vaccinations.


Are you going away for Christmas? Because just so you know, I just tried to get Lilith booked into a cattery from 24th - 27th as I'm visiting my mum, and everywhere in London is fully booked. Thankfully my housemate said he'll feed her while I'm away. But I thought I should tell you so you can have the chance to make other arrangements.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Who get's there pet's flea treatment online? Frankly it's a a faff fitting in any life admin these days and it would be much easier if the pets stuff was just posted like I get my own. I've been looking at some of the web sites that sell the products and they want a script. How does that work? Do you still have to go to the vet and get it? I feel awkward as obviously it's cheaper as well, but that's not the main reason I'm doing it. Once you have the script can you keep ordering or do you have to get a script each time, thereby defeating some of the convenience? Cross post to hit the dog and cat thread.



We just use the advantage spot on treatment from Pets at Home, £4 per pet per month. They have a subscription service so send it to you every month, which is good because for us the problem is remembering to do it, so now we just do it when it comes through the door. As they say the important thing is doing it regularly each month, then if you do get some fleas making their way in, you disrupt their lifecycle and they can't breed more. Never had a problem using that product, and you don't need a prescription.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

smmudge said:


> We just use the advantage spot on treatment from Pets at Home, £4 per pet per month. They have a subscription service so send it to you every month, which is good because for us the problem is remembering to do it, so now we just do it when it comes through the door. As they say the important thing is doing it regularly each month, then if you do get some fleas making their way in, you disrupt their lifecycle and they can't breed more. Never had a problem using that product, and you don't need a prescription.



That's really cheap!


----------



## smmudge (Dec 7, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's really cheap!



Yep although I think if your pets are more than 4kg it goes up to £4.50.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Yep although I think if your pets are more than 4kg it goes up to £4.50.



Well I've phoned the vets for a script. I'll see what we end up paying, but might be tempted to swap. At least over winter.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 7, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Are you going away for Christmas? Because just so you know, I just tried to get Lilith booked into a cattery from 24th - 27th as I'm visiting my mum, and everywhere in London is fully booked. Thankfully my housemate said he'll feed her while I'm away. But I thought I should tell you so you can have the chance to make other arrangements.



got no holiday booked. so all good. the vet receptionist said they are prioritising kittens at the moment


----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> got no holiday booked. so all good. the vet receptionist said they are prioritising kittens at the moment



Aye, that fits with what I was told by our vet.  Once it was explained to me I calmed down and stopped worrying.

I've just got Jakey's vaccination reminder, I need to phone the vet tomorrow to be told that they can't vaccinate him at present   I'll take him in for his wellness check and get the FeLV vaccine if they have that, they weren't short of that one when I took Sonic in.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 7, 2021)

Vastra continues to be breathtakingly elegant


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2021)

Seal cat!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2021)

Self-portrait with oaf.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 7, 2021)

Lilith the lampshade goddess.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2021)

Pre-breakfast cuddles with Lilith.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 8, 2021)

Ostrich cat


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 8, 2021)

Lil’ Bob enjoying a cuddle with Mrs SFM


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2021)

Misty soaking up the morning sun


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2021)

And Kizzy sitting somewhere new


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> And Kizzy sitting somewhere new
> View attachment 299801



Kizzy looks really petite..🙂


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 8, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Misty soaking up the morning sun
> View attachment 299798



Great to see their faces properly - very bonny. Being quite dark in complexion their features often blend in with the furniture 😀


----------



## Numbers (Dec 8, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> Numbers Dennis Brown looks like a serious kingpin. So handsome and THOSE EARS 😍😍😍. I bet he gets all the best frequencies.


He's a brilliant cat, best natured and most curious and clever cat we've ever had and his fur is amazing.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 8, 2021)

Big step here today.  Ti our 10 year old on the right and Bestie the stray who's only in the house a month or 2 sharing a spot on the sofa together for the first time they used to always avoid each other and have the odd argy bargy but they're getting ever more comfortable with one another.


----------



## oryx (Dec 8, 2021)

Antelope got me an anniversary card with two Paddy lookalikes(ish).

Don't think Paddy approves.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 8, 2021)

Marvin recently.  Although the youngest he’s the biggest of our 4.  He’s just shy of 5kg at 2 but solid with it.  He’s awful clumsy tho’.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 8, 2021)

When he was a babby


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Kizzy looks really petite..🙂


She bloody well isn't!


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 8, 2021)

Deep sleep Stan.


----------



## polly (Dec 8, 2021)

Looking more like an ewok than ever


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2021)

polly said:


> View attachment 299866
> 
> Looking more like an ewok than ever


----------



## polly (Dec 8, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> View attachment 299875



This is amazing 🤣


----------



## Epona (Dec 8, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> View attachment 299875



That is bloody brilliant


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2021)

Less pictures more strokes hooman!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2021)

Numbers said:


> When he was a babby
> 
> View attachment 299830


Lilith when she was about two months.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 9, 2021)

Lilith doesn't want me to get up today.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2021)

It's a trap....


----------



## philosophical (Dec 9, 2021)

I know you keep the treat jar up there



So get on with it,


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 9, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith doesn't want me to get up today.View attachment 299912


Most non chalant pose on thread..

Can just hear Lilith..
"So...tell me about yourself..."
😁


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Most non chalant pose on thread..
> 
> Can just hear Lilith..
> "So...tell me about yourself..."
> 😁


You can almost see the pint in her hand!


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 9, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> You can almost see the pint in her hand!


Yep. 

If someone could photoshop a bar in there 🤣🤣


----------



## Me76 (Dec 10, 2021)

I've just ordered Ozzie a cat suit as her overgrooming is starting to give her sores.  Dreading trying to get it on her when it comes.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 10, 2021)

Hey guys, bit upset tonight and just need to vent...

As you know, Lilith was my housemate's cat until he moved out in the middle of November. He was initially going to put her in a shelter but I said she could stay with me. I also told him I'd move into his room as it's bigger and Lilith would be happier in there, and he let me know the rent was an extra £50 a month. I told the landlord and he adjusted my rent. When my housemate left he said "She's your cat now."

Recently, he said he's moving back to London next week (he's been in Bulgaria with family) and says he wants to come and collect Lilith on or after 22nd December, as he'll have to isolate for 10 days on arrival in the UK. I know she was his cat first, but I also can't help feeling it's a bit unfair. If he'd put her in a shelter as he initially intended to do, he wouldn't be able to just come back for her whenever he felt like it! Also, he knew I was accepting a rent increase in order to move into the bigger room, so I think he should have let me know it was only temporary. If I'd known that, I'd have looked after her in my old room and kept the rent as it was. I can't move back in there, because someone else has started renting it.

He did say he'll still let me see her, and I consider him a friend so we'll probably hang out regularly anyway. But I can't help feeling a bit cheated, and also it's a bit unfair on Lilith that he's treating her like a hobby that he can just put down and pick up at his convenience. Am I being unreasonable to feel this way? What would you lot do in my shoes?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 10, 2021)

That's sad!


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 10, 2021)

I dont think you are being unreasonable at all LeytonCatLady .
If he ttold you the cat was yours then it's rich claiming Lillith is his NOW.... If you had moved away and taken Lillith with you and broke contact he surely wouldnt be able to do this.

Not sure what I would do...but I would be very angry for sure.


----------



## Epona (Dec 10, 2021)

That's awful 

Have you expressed this to him?  As you are friends he may listen, you obviously love her so much


----------



## philosophical (Dec 10, 2021)

LCL you might be able to persuade your friend to allow Lillith to stay with you.
Must be worth a gentle try.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 10, 2021)

I was a bit stunned to say anything to be honest! He did mention he needs to "have a word with his new landlord" so maybe he won't be allowed pets at his new place anyway. I think I'll have a chat with him when he gets back.

When he lived here, he was very overprotective to the point of keeping her in his room and we wouldn't see her for sometimes weeks. My housemates have commented she seems happier with me and that I give her more freedom. I let her wander round the house and garden as she pleases, although being winter she's spending more time indoors anyway. So I'd hope he'd give her more freedom if he did take her back and that his new housemates are OK with her.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2021)

ask lillith for her opinion?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 10, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ask lillith for her opinion?


She's lost her shyness around me and is so cuddly and affectionate, especially in the mornings. I'd hate to lose that.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 10, 2021)

Lillith is clearly happy with you LeytonCatLady

And vice versa.

Hopefully he will see that and either leave her with you or make sure you get to see her


LeytonCatLady said:


> She's lost her shyness around me and is so cuddly and affectionate, especially in the mornings. I'd hate to lose that.



Tell him that. 

Maybe he will see that she prefers being with you.

Maybe have a chat about what's best for Lilith.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks guys. I know when finding accommodation in London you often have to take what's available, so his next place may not be suitable for Lilith. I've got to know my housemates and trust them enough to leave my bedroom door open so she can come and go, which I understand isn't a chance you want to take somewhere new, even if he can have pets. So maybe we can do a compromise of letting me have her until he knows his new place is cat friendly and he can trust his new flatmates.


----------



## izz (Dec 10, 2021)

LeytonCatLady, I would certainly be trying to keep her. And don't forget that cats are super territorial, would be really want to subject her to that upheaval ?


----------



## izz (Dec 10, 2021)

Well that's an argument I would use if it was me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2021)

izz said:


> LeytonCatLady, I would certainly be trying to keep her. And don't forget that cats are super territorial, would be really want to subject her to that upheaval ?



think i've told the story on here before, but i used to know a couple who acquired a cat after they bought a house - kitty had lived there with previous owners, who only moved a few streets away.  eventually (after kitty had been returned to new home several times) all concerned agreed that kitty was staying put at 'her' house with the new hoomans...


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 11, 2021)

LeytonCatLady - not surprised you're upset. I think I'd be furious if I'm honest. I suppose at least you're got time to think about what to say to him before you see him face to face. But I think it's fair to point out about you taking the room and the extra rent, that's a lot of money. And of course about getting used to having Lilith full time plus her getting used to you being her main human. If she does go with him, I hope you will be able to see plenty of her. I'm sorry you've been treated unfairly like this.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)

Cheers guys. I might send him an email explaining my position on the matter. It's not just the room - I took out insurance for Lilith, and when I took her for her checkup and booster after he left, the vet almost wouldn't deal with me because he had an unpaid debt with them which they had to pass to a collections agency. I had to re-register under my own name. So I'd also be concerned she might not be getting proper medical care if he had her. Thankfully she's young and healthy at this point, and in fairness he did get her kitten vaccinations and made sure she was spayed.

He does suffer mental health issues which may have clouded his judgement, so it's most likely he just didn't think about the fairness of it. That's why I don't want to be too harsh on him and think I would end up letting him have her back. But another poster pointed out to me in a DM that you can only make so many allowances for someone's selfishness etc and they still need to take responsibility. I want to be a supportive and non-judgmental friend for him, but at the same time I don't want to give the message that it's OK to walk all over me! However, I think he's just being thoughtless rather than malicious. Probably best to see what the situation is when he gets to his new place and work out a compromise.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 11, 2021)

The local feral cat is much more a gentleman of the road than a down and out.
Harry is really tuned in to our/his local environment, and seeks out the warmest and most comfortable places around with a degree of dignified caution.
Here is Harry mid day yesterday on kind Wendy’s doorstep, but in the sunlight🌤


----------



## polly (Dec 11, 2021)

LeytonCatLady I'm so gutted for you - it's obvious how much you love Lilith  A real dick move by your friend, I think - he's not taking your feelings or Lilith's into consideration at all, and he should honour what he's said to you. And he's put you in a horrible position now too. I am cross on yours and Lilith's behalf.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 11, 2021)

polly said:


> LeytonCatLady I'm so gutted for you - it's obvious how much you love Lilith  A real dick move by your friend, I think - he's not taking your feelings or Lilith's into consideration at all, and he should honour what he's said to you. And he's put you in a horrible position now too. I am cross on yours and Lilith's behalf.



Yes. I feel the same.  
The guy has been most irresponsible and is really being a complete dickhead. 
He left...gave Lillith to LCL and also left her to deal with vet bills and unpaid debts. That was despicable enough
..but now when Lillith is doing well and the vet bills have been sorted and all is well the guy decides to come and loom for Lillith back?.

I know if it were me I'd be telling him where to go 😡 I would not let him near Lillith. But then...I dont suffer fools... 🙄


----------



## hegley (Dec 11, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Cheers guys. I might send him an email explaining my position on the matter. It's not just the room - I took out insurance for Lilith, and when I took her for her checkup and booster after he left, the vet almost wouldn't deal with me because he had an unpaid debt with them which they had to pass to a collections agency. I had to re-register under my own name. So I'd also be concerned she might not be getting proper medical care if he had her. Thankfully she's young and healthy at this point, and in fairness he did get her kitten vaccinations and made sure she was spayed.
> 
> He does suffer mental health issues which may have clouded his judgement, so it's most likely he just didn't think about the fairness of it. That's why I don't want to be too harsh on him and think I would end up letting him have her back. But another poster pointed out to me in a DM that you can only make so many allowances for someone's selfishness etc and they still need to take responsibility. I want to be a supportive and non-judgmental friend for him, but at the same time I don't want to give the message that it's OK to walk all over me! However, I think he's just being thoughtless rather than malicious. Probably best to see what the situation is when he gets to his new place and work out a compromise.


You come across as such a lovely person, and an excellent cat-mum; hope you get things sorted out for both yours and Lilith's sake.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)

hegley said:


> You come across as such a lovely person, and an excellent cat-mum; hope you get things sorted out for both yours and Lilith's sake.


Hegley, that's a really nice thing to hear! Thank you. Yes, I've done my best for Lilith and will continue to do so. I've spoken to my housemates about the situation and they all agree with me although they don't envy my dilemma. I have asked for their support if he comes round and they agreed not to let him in if I'm not there.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 11, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Hegley, that's a really nice thing to hear! Thank you. Yes, I've done my best for Lilith and will continue to do so. I've spoken to my housemates about the situation and they all agree with me although they don't envy my dilemma. I have asked for their support if he comes round and they agreed not to let him in if I'm not there.



That's great to have housemates support. 👍


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)

I won't be giving her back. I decided to send him an email. It sounds harsh, but I think he needs to understand how his behaviour has affected us.


_Hi 

I have to say, I was pretty floored when you said you wanted Lilith back, which is why I didn't say what I'm about to say then. I know she was your cat first, but you didn't tell me when you left it would only be a temporary thing. You said to me "She's your cat now" and let me move into the bigger room with higher rent. If I'd known you'd want her back after a month, I could have looked after her in my smaller room and kept my rent as it was. I can't move back in there as there's a new tenant renting it now. I feel like you've really screwed me.

I am also concerned that if she went back to live with you, she may not get proper medical care if she needed it. I have taken her for her checkup and booster, which initially the vet didn't want to do due to your debt. She eventually let me have the appointment anyway on the condition I re-registered Lilith in my name. I've also got insurance for her. I don't want to knock you for having financial difficulties, as after all everyone has tough periods of their life, but you shouldn't commit to having a pet you can't afford to look after. 

The other guys in the house have also commented she seems happier and gets more freedom with me. I appreciate you always fed her and changed her litter but we sometimes didn't see her for weeks on end because you'd shut yourself away. I know every house is different, and I'm lucky to have housemates I trust enough to be able to leave the bedroom door open a crack so she can go in and out and explore the house at will. So I don't think it would be fair to uproot Lilith to a place where she/you don't know anybody, even if you're allowed pets there. It's one thing to have an indoor cat, which on the whole she is, but keeping her shut up in one room isn't really fair on her. 

With all the above in mind, I really think she's better off with me and I'm not happy to hand her over to you. Not to mention that I feel like you've cheated me with first telling me I was Lilith's new owner, then wanting her back when it suits you. That's not how pet ownership works. They're not hobbies you can put down and pick up at your convenience, they're living beings who need proper, consistent care. Which I've given her and will continue to give her. I am seriously worried that if you fall out with someone at your next place and bugger off again, there might not be some equivalent cat lover to look after her a second time. And you wouldn't be able to claim her back if you'd gone with your initial plan of putting her in a shelter!

I know you're probably going to end up hating me after this, but to be honest I really don't care any more. I have to do what's best for Lilith now. I hope one day you'll sort yourself out enough to care for a cat permanently, but please don't do that until you're 100% sure you can commit yourself for life.

I wish you the best._


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2021)

Good luck LeytonCatLady
It's just wrong full stop to ask for her back after giving her to you and if you've been paying for her care, a room suitable for you both in the long term, and taken out insurance - I feel like the fact you'd paid for these things, taken her to the vet, put her in your name on their records, and taken out insurance in your name and paid for it, would (not that it is likely to happen) go in your favour if it was a case in a small claims court for example.

If it was temporary he would have been expected to clear his debt with the vet, pay for her checkup and booster jabs, possibly provide money for food, while you fed her and cared for her in his absence as a cat sitter.  The fact he didn't do these things is indicative that the arrangement was expected by both parties to be permanent change of ownership.

EDIT: (Also as an aside, if I had to hand over my cats to someone to look after while I was away or having housing issues, I would write up and get witnessed some sort of foster agreement document, indicating the limit of the fosterers responsibilities, and making it clear that I would be taking the cats back in due course, if I could not afford to look after their needs in the meantime, I would - very sadly of course - have to hand them over permanently to someone who could, rather than expect them back).


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 11, 2021)

Well said LeytonCatLady 
Hopefully you willl not hear from him again. 
I think the fact you have insured Lillith and re registered her at the vets and very obviously done what an owner would do should be enough for him to realise he has no claim on Lilith after handing her to you saying "she's yours now"
.
I really think his message was kne of a chancer. Testing you. 

Fingers crossed now that he just leaves you alone and sees you're the best future for Lillith. Not him.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 11, 2021)

Ps. We need more Lillith pics 🥰🥰


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 11, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Hey guys, bit upset tonight and just need to vent...
> 
> As you know, Lilith was my housemate's cat until he moved out in the middle of November. He was initially going to put her in a shelter but I said she could stay with me. I also told him I'd move into his room as it's bigger and Lilith would be happier in there, and he let me know the rent was an extra £50 a month. I told the landlord and he adjusted my rent. When my housemate left he said "She's your cat now."
> 
> ...



I know you are too much of a lady, but I'd punch his fucking lights out. 

I would also suggest that 'She is you cat now' is a verbal contract.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)

Thank you Sugar Kane and Epona for the practical advice! Yes, legally he doesn't have a leg to stand on. It's the falling out with a friend that's shitty, but then if he was a real friend he wouldn't have put me in this position. I promise you more Lilith pics in due course.


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Thank you Sugar Kane and Epona for the practical advice! Yes, legally he doesn't have a leg to stand on. It's the falling out with a friend that's shitty, but then if he was a real friend he wouldn't have put me in this position. I promise you more Lilith pics in due course.



Agreed - I am sure if you'd heard from him and he'd asked to come and visit regularly to stay friends with both you and Lilith, you'd have been delighted to let him visit her - that would have been the friend thing to do.  Otherwise he should have just said in the first place "I might be gone a month or two, can you look after her until I return?" and it would have been clear you were cat-sitting temporarily - either of those situations would be reasonable and fine.  What he has done is neither.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)

Using my coat as a blanket.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)

Thank you Urbs for helping me make the right decision. It's good to know I've got people on the interwebs who can give objective advice.


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 11, 2021)

Stan’s sofa his rules


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s sofa his rules View attachment 300323


Cutie!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)

Just found out he's emailed my housemates a screenshot of a Whatsapp conversation where I'd previously told him he could have Lilith back if he came back to the UK. That was before I'd found out about him incurring all that debt with the vet though. Hope this isn't a precedent. I apologised that they've been dragged into it, and accept that I should have said no straight away, even without the debt thing. But I was too stunned at the time to react appropriately. I'm angry he's stooped to this, but angry at myself for not telling him to fuck off immediately.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 11, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Just found out he's emailed my housemates a screenshot of a Whatsapp conversation where I'd previously told him he could have Lilith back if he came back to the UK. That was before I'd found out about him incurring all that debt with the vet though. Hope this isn't a precedent. I apologised that they've been dragged into it, and accept that I should have said no straight away, even without the debt thing. But I was too stunned at the time to react appropriately. I'm angry he's stooped to this, but angry at myself for not telling him to fuck off immediately.


He's really being unfair to you. He should be so grateful for your kindness. 
(((LeytonCatLady ))) x


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 11, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Just found out he's emailed my housemates a screenshot of a Whatsapp conversation where I'd previously told him he could have Lilith back if he came back to the UK. That was before I'd found out about him incurring all that debt with the vet though. Hope this isn't a precedent. I apologised that they've been dragged into it, and accept that I should have said no straight away, even without the debt thing. But I was too stunned at the time to react appropriately. I'm angry he's stooped to this, but angry at myself for not telling him to fuck off immediately.



😟


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 11, 2021)

So he changed his mind...and thinks its ok to  change his mind.
Well ... you  changed your mind too when it became clear he was a cunt who not only left Lillith but left a debt of vet bills..and didnt tell you.
You've decided to keep Lillith.

He can go fuck off


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> So he changed his mind...and thinks its ok to  change his mind.
> Well ... you  changed your mind too when it became clear he was a cunt who not only left Lillith but left a debt of vet bills..and didnt tell you.
> You've decided to keep Lillith.
> 
> He can go fuck off


Thank you Sugar Kane! I've also given our landlord the heads-up in case this guy emails him too. Landlord says this guy has a form for drama and advised that if he comes round, don't let him in - which we weren't going to do anyway - and actually said I should tell him to piss off! I've sent him another email saying just that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 12, 2021)

Milly and red.. it's dreamies time apparently.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2021)

That is an amazing pic!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2021)

My not so good one of the 2 here this evening


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Just found out he's emailed my housemates a screenshot of a Whatsapp conversation where I'd previously told him he could have Lilith back if he came back to the UK. That was before I'd found out about him incurring all that debt with the vet though. Hope this isn't a precedent. I apologised that they've been dragged into it, and accept that I should have said no straight away, even without the debt thing. But I was too stunned at the time to react appropriately. I'm angry he's stooped to this, but angry at myself for not telling him to fuck off immediately.



That was BEFORE you had trouble getting treatment for her under his name because of the debt with the vet, you had to take her on as yours to get appropriate veterinary care for her.  If you'd got her treated on his vet account and he'd been billed for it then he would have a valid argument, but he clearly left with a load of unpaid debt relating to past care of Lilith and no provision made for her ongoing care.

One can't just say "you look after this and pay for it for now and I'll come back and claim it when I feel like it" - shit doesn't work like that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2021)

ddraig said:


> That is an amazing pic!


Looks like they’re in a band and promoting their first album


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2021)

Jakey was given to me because of unexpected housing issues and the person who had him could not keep all her cats.  He had been a stud and she got him neutered and gave him to me (I had Sonic from her the year before so she knew I would not only look after him, but also love him).  I got an email from her a while later saying she'd got a new place to live and for a minute my heart was in my mouth thinking she might want him back, because I had fallen in love with Jakey in that time - but she never ever asked for him back.  She thanked me for giving him a home and looking after him and loving him.  We don't live near enough to meet up, but I email her a couple of times a year with updates about the cats and include a photo.  If she wanted to come and visit she'd be welcome.  We've had Jakey for 13 years now!


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 12, 2021)

And as Epona says...
LCL you  have gotten attached to Lillith and she has grown attached to you.
It's not as if Lillith was left in this guys place and you just dropped in to feed her. You gave Lillith love and care and a home. You dropped your guard and love her.

It's a shit thing to do to now come along asking for her back.  Basically you became her mum...and he has a nerve looking for her back now. 
He's not thinking about what is best for Lillith.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 12, 2021)

Darling little Toby toes.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 12, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Thank you Sugar Kane! I've also given our landlord the heads-up in case this guy emails him too. Landlord says this guy has a form for drama and advised that if he comes round, don't let him in - which we weren't going to do anyway - and actually said I should tell him to piss off! I've sent him another email saying just that.



What you’re doing is putting the needs of Lilith first and it’s the right thing to do. You’ve obviously got a strong bond with her and whichever way you cut it she is better off with you - as you’re giving her the stability and love she deserves and something this fella just can’t understand or provide. Hoping he sees sense 🤞✌️


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> What you’re doing is putting the needs of Lilith first and it’s the right thing to do. You’ve obviously got a strong bond with her and whichever way you cut it she is better off with you - as you’re giving her the stability and love she deserves and something this fella just can’t understand or provide. Hoping he sees sense 🤞✌️


Oh he loves her all right, I can't deny that. But I think he forgets she's not the same as a doll, there to cuddle and make him feel good. Yes, that's a nice part of having a cat, but they've got their feelings and needs too. And although he feeds her and he did initially get her kitten jabs/spaying prior to getting into debt, I can't risk returning her to someone who's so cavalier about her medical care. Yes, she's young and healthy now but cats get sick/age much quicker and easier than humans and they need someone who can pay for vet bills in the worst case scenario. If he can't be bothered to do that, he's not ready for a cat IMO, and it's no longer about hurting his feelings. Harsh as it sounds, I think his love for her is superficial - like "Awww, she's so cute!" without thinking of the practicalities.

Thank you for the support.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 12, 2021)

LCL
I reckon you have probably expressed your position properly despite and social media ‘evidence’.
I hope you don’t think I am making light of your dilemma and distress, but the Lillith saga has put me in mind of the film ‘As Good As It Gets’, and Brecht’s ‘Caucasian Chalk Circle’.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 12, 2021)

Two pictures from my walk to the Co-op this morning.
Nice black and white contrast.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 12, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I won't be giving her back. I decided to send him an email. It sounds harsh, but I think he needs to understand how his behaviour has affected us.
> 
> 
> _Hi
> ...



That's a great email. Don't give her up. The locked in a room and vet debt is extremely concerning.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 12, 2021)

Hey there LCL - that email is perfect and any reasonable person would suck it up and - at the very least! - apologise to you. I really hope you and this bloke don't fall out, but if you do, it's further proof that he isn't really a reasonable person. I mean, if he was genuinely that attached to the cat and this chain of events just happened to him through bad luck and disaster, rather than shit planning and decision making - even then -  he a/ wouldn't even have considered returning Lilith to a shelter EVER, b/ if he genuinely wanted her back he would have agreed costs/handback dates with you before leaving,  or c/ come back to you with a grovelling apology for leaving it so long AND a wad of cash to pay you back all your outlays. None of which he has done. So I just don't think he was ever all that serious or responsible about her to be honest.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> Hey there LCL - that email is perfect and any reasonable person would suck it up and - at the very least! - apologise to you. I really hope you and this bloke don't fall out, but if you do, it's further proof that he isn't really a reasonable person. I mean, if he was genuinely that attached to the cat and this chain of events just happened to bad luck and disaster - even then -  he a/ wouldn't even have considered returning Lilith to a shelter, b/ if he genuinely wanted her back he would have agreed costs/handback dates with you before leaving,  or c/ come back to you with a grovelling apology for leaving it so long AND a wad of cash to pay you back all your outlays. None of which he has done. So I just don't think he was ever all that serious or responsible about her to be honest.


I think you and everyone else are right. It's not been easy to accept because we were friends, and I've tried to excuse him numerous times in the 15 months I've known him, telling myself that he does suffer from anxiety at times and he probably doesn't mean to be selfish/rude etc. But I know that's unfair to the millions of people with any type of mental health problem who wouldn't dream of being inconsiderate to others, or neglecting a pet.


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2021)

This is what I come back to when I return to my seat after going to the loo...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2021)

Epona said:


> This is what I come back to when I return to my seat after going to the loo...
> 
> View attachment 300574


I love the heart shape formed by one's tail and the other's hind leg!


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 13, 2021)

LeytonCatLady Also, he's not even back yet, hasn't (presumably) even seen where he's going to be living. Does he even know the people he'll be living with? So as well as all the other stuff, he can't seriously expect to just take Lilith there and assume that's ok. It'd be another upheaval for her, to a situation that may not be suitable at all (he can't know that it will be). And like I said, that's on top of the other things.


----------



## hegley (Dec 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> This is what I come back to when I return to my seat after going to the loo...
> 
> View attachment 300574


they're keeping the seat warm for you!!


----------



## philosophical (Dec 13, 2021)

Mrs P’s birthday today, so she has upgraded Bloom’s underside of the yoghurt pot lid to actual crockery❤️


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 13, 2021)

Pet abduction to be made new criminal offence in crackdown on pet theft
					

Pet Theft Taskforce delivers report with key findings and recommendations




					www.gov.uk
				




This isn't the actual law yet, is it? And it only seems to mention dogs. Just want to make sure my ex-housemate can't try using this against me.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 13, 2021)

LeytonCatLady

What cat? <Shrug>


----------



## oomfoofoo (Dec 13, 2021)

So back on this thread with an overload of the beautiful and mischievous Lucy Lou (6 months)


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 13, 2021)

Tried to take the boys for their boosters today but Vic was too quick for me. Captured Lil’ Bob but he made a break for freedom only to find I’d locked the cat flap. The look on his wee face when he realised the game was up….
Got to the vet and (as suspected) he’s got fleas so got those dealt with. Even though I wanted to get them both jabbed together the vet advised me to let him have his shots anyway as there is apparently a National shortage of pet vaccines due to all efforts diverted to Covid (incl. the containers) and she couldn’t guarantee that there will be any left in January. Quite a worrying situation. Lil’ Bob tried to make a break for it and hid in the sink in the corner of the consulting room so I had to pry him off and return him to the table to face the music. Anyway, he was a brave boy and I think he’s preparing himself to forgive me - possibly because he’s realised his fleas are no longer biting. Always feel like a Royal bastard taking them to the vet but it’s got to be done.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 13, 2021)

oomfoofoo said:


> So back on this thread with an overload of the beautiful and mischievous Lucy Lou (6 months)  View attachment 300621View attachment 300622View attachment 300623View attachment 300624View attachment 300625


Little baby cheeks!


----------



## extra dry (Dec 13, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Thank you Sugar Kane and Epona for the practical advice! Yes, legally he doesn't have a leg to stand on. It's the falling out with a friend that's shitty, but then if he was a real friend he wouldn't have put me in this position. I promise you more Lilith pics in due course.


Good luck hopefully all is well that ends well


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 13, 2021)

Cuddles with Lilith.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 13, 2021)

Cat teaches human how to defy gravity.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 13, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Cat teaches human how to defy gravity.


Yeah, not sure what happened there! Need to check camera settings.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> That was BEFORE you had trouble getting treatment for her under his name because of the debt with the vet, you had to take her on as yours to get appropriate veterinary care for her.  If you'd got her treated on his vet account and he'd been billed for it then he would have a valid argument, but he clearly left with a load of unpaid debt relating to past care of Lilith and no provision made for her ongoing care.
> 
> One can't just say "you look after this and pay for it for now and I'll come back and claim it when I feel like it" - shit doesn't work like that.


Quite!


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 13, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Pet abduction to be made new criminal offence in crackdown on pet theft
> 
> 
> Pet Theft Taskforce delivers report with key findings and recommendations
> ...



He gave the cat to you. 
She's yours. 
Dont worry too much.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 13, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> He gave the cat to you.
> She's yours.
> Dont worry too much.


Thank you. He's probably not spiteful enough to go down that route anyway, and as you say, he chose to leave her with me; I didn't snatch her. And as others have pointed out, all her medical paperwork is in my name after he got in debt and I've been buying all her food. It's just a bit unpleasant to deal with, but I know I'm in the right and I have people to back me up.


----------



## Skim (Dec 13, 2021)

“I will tolerate your canine presence until the adult has capitalised on this photo opportunity.”


----------



## ddraig (Dec 14, 2021)

Clearer pics


----------



## ddraig (Dec 14, 2021)

Cute and cheeky all in one


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 14, 2021)

They're so cute ddraig! Misty seems more confident now.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 14, 2021)

ddraig said:


> View attachment 300769
> Cute and cheeky all in one


Beautiful.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 14, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> They're so cute ddraig! Misty seems more confident now.


They are and Misty is, still a bit timid and runs away from us during the day.
Comes for strokes each night and climbs on us n bed but no lap sitting otherwise


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 14, 2021)

ddraig said:


> They are and Misty is, still a bit timid and runs away from us during the day.
> Comes for strokes each night and climbs on us n bed but no lap sitting otherwise


Give her time!


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 14, 2021)

ddraig said:


> View attachment 300769
> Cute and cheeky all in one



Very cute paw placement 😻


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2021)

cross-eyed festive 'catsy' in wokingham


----------



## moose (Dec 14, 2021)

Stan enjoying the bag my knitting wool came in.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 14, 2021)

moose said:


> Stan enjoying the bag my knitting wool came in.
> 
> View attachment 300828


Bee-yoo-tiful boy!


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 14, 2021)

moose said:


> Stan enjoying the bag my knitting wool came in.
> 
> View attachment 300828




I love Stan's "milk" moustache..
♥️


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I love Stan's "milk" moustache..
> ♥️



I hadn't noticed that before when seeing photos of him, but yes it does look like that!  Well spotted


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 14, 2021)

Does anyone here know about or have a Maine Coon cat?.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 14, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Does anyone here know about or have a Maine Coon cat?.


I'm sure if so, he or she will be their human's Maine Coon-cern.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 14, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm sure if so, he or she will be their human's Maine Coon-cern.


👍👍🤣


----------



## pogofish (Dec 14, 2021)

Just had a pleasant few minutes playing with lurking kitty out in the garden.

He still hisses/snarls like he means it if I get too close but will happily chase the end of a long bamboo cane if I rustle it around in the undergrowth.


----------



## petee (Dec 14, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Does anyone here know about or have a Maine Coon cat?.



i've never lived with one but i've known one or two and yes they're smart, they're lovey, and they're really big.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 14, 2021)

petee said:


> i've never lived with one but i've known one or two and yes they're smart, they're lovey, and they're really big.



Are they indoor cats? 

I have read a bit about them and their behaviour.  That they "talk" to you and follow you around. 

I wonder if anyone here has one?


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Are they indoor cats?
> 
> I have read a bit about them and their behaviour.  That they "talk" to you and follow you around.
> 
> I wonder if anyone here has one?



If any pedigree cat came from a breeder it would likely be expected that it would be an indoor cat.  They can live indoors.  I have friends with a Norwegian Forest Cat which is somewhat similar in size and temperament and it is a happy indoor cat.


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2021)

This is Vinnie - he is NFC not MC but they are fairly similar in a lot of respects.  He's a massive bastard 
Not a lap cat (which given his size is not the worst thing in the world, he'd make your legs dead fairly quickly), he is very friendly and likes to be stroked but he wants headrubs rather than hours of cuddles.  His head is bigger than my hand.  He's playful still at 10+ years old, he likes toys to be thrown and the laser pointer.
He is indoor only.  He needs combing a few times a week (bit too much maintenance for me, I'd rather have hours of cuddles and no grooming required  )


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> This is Vinnie - he is NFC not MC but they are fairly similar in a lot of respects.  He's a massive bastard
> Not a lap cat (which given his size is not the worst thing in the world, he'd make your legs dead fairly quickly), he is very friendly and likes to be stroked but he wants headrubs rather than hours of cuddles.  His head is bigger than my hand.  He's playful still at 10+ years old, he likes toys to be thrown and the laser pointer.
> He is indoor only.  He needs combing a few times a week (bit too much maintenance for me, I'd rather have hours of cuddles and no grooming required  )
> 
> View attachment 300832





Oh he is hamdsome!! And very floofy 🙂
I have looked at Siberian Forest cats from a breeder about 40 km away. 
The hair maintenance is probably similar for MC?.


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2021)

Oh also when he plays, it sounds like a herd of elephants stampeding.  Probably not a great choice for anyone who lives in an upstairs flat


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oh also when he plays, it sounds like a herd of elephants stampeding.  Probably not a great choice for anyone who lives in an upstairs flat


Lilith nearly brings the ceiling down when she runs! She's brutal for such a small cat...


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Oh he is hamdsome!! And very floofy 🙂
> I have looked at Siberian Forest cats from a breeder about 40 km away.
> The hair maintenance is probably similar for MC?.



Yeah, Siberian are the other big framed longhaired breed - they are all quite similar with slightly different physical characteristics, MCs being the largest of the 3.  Quite dog-like and playful, but also not too clingy and quite independent - I mean personally I like clingy, but the breeds mentioned tend to be friendly and like human company without being upset if they are by themselves for a bit.

They do need regular grooming to stop their fur matting (which can cause sores) - if they are used to this from kittens then it is usually not an issue to comb them a few times a week, or if they have issues you can get them clipped at the vet every so often.   Being large, they eat quite a lot, a bit more expensive to feed than a more petite cat (but probably still less than most dogs).


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oh also when he plays, it sounds like a herd of elephants stampeding.  Probably not a great choice for anyone who lives in an upstairs flat


Or with 2 octogenarians 😳


😁


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith nearly brings the ceiling down when she runs! She's brutal for such a small cat...



Oh for sure, Radar at his biggest was 3.5kg and used to make a hell of a racket racing around - there is a somewhat noticeable different between 3.5kg of cat charging around and 10-15kg of cat though   Some of the males (MCs especially) are almost like a different species of cat they are so massive!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2021)

I'd love a huge cat. 10kg would be almost as big as the dog.


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'd love a huge cat. 10kg would be almost as big as the dog.



Pictures of people holding their massive MCs 









						10 Largest and Biggest Maine Coon Cats - Glamorous Cats
					

The biggest Maine Coon cat is 48.5 inches (1.23 m), and weight 28.5lbs. Despite their size, Maine Coons are one of the most adorable, smart and affectionate cats to be surrounded.




					glamorouscats.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> Pictures of people holding their massive MCs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second one looks like a scaled up version of Odin


----------



## pesh (Dec 14, 2021)

Columbo helping me make a sandwich


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2021)

pesh said:


> View attachment 300841
> Columbo helping me make a sandwich



Love his fluffy bloomers!!


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> Pictures of people holding their massive MCs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should add that Siberians are not this big, MCs are particularly large, Siberians are at the more ordinary end of the large domestic cat size chart


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Does anyone here know about or have a Maine Coon cat?.



I miss Breeze...



CRI said:


> Been a helluva week.  Breeze agrees.
> 
> View attachment 88849


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 14, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I miss Breeze...


----------



## strung out (Dec 14, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'd love a huge cat. 10kg would be almost as big as the dog.


Milo is 7kg, and he's bigger than our friend's Japanese Spitz, when she comes to visit. It's quite amusing watching him stare at her, clearly very pissed off at this small weird, not quite a cat, fluffy thing, who has invaded his space.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2021)

strung out said:


> It's quite amusing watching him stare at her, clearly very pissed off at this small weird, not quite a cat, fluffy thing, who has invaded his space.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2021)

Milly the pipe finder general. Plus radiator = happy fluff.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2021)

We had a new housemate move in earlier this month and Lilith seems to like him. She slept on his bed last night, and he told me he'd texted his ex-girlfriend who he's remained friendly with, to tell her he was getting a lot of pussy in his new houseshare! Apparently the ex got annoyed, until he clarified what he meant by sending her a pic of Lilith.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 15, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith nearly brings the ceiling down when she runs! She's brutal for such a small cat...



Lil’ Bob can move silently if he wants but, if he’s in a bad mood, he turns into a proper Captain Stompy and the house shakes.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 15, 2021)

“So where’s my biscuits you lanky c**t?”


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2021)

Major errors in a Guardian piece about Covid in animals:


----------



## pesh (Dec 15, 2021)

Nugget made it most of the way through Die Hard just now


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2021)

Kizzy stayed like this for about 10 minutes


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 16, 2021)

Both boys sparked out


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 16, 2021)

All girl meeting rudely interrupted


----------



## oryx (Dec 16, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> All girl meeting rudely interrupted


Did they stop chanting 'When shall we three meet again...?' when you walked in?


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 16, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> All girl meeting rudely interrupted



That's a great photo... they always look like they really get on well together.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 16, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> That's a great photo... they always look like they really get on well together.



Yes, they do. Got them months apart when they were kittens. Only took them three days to get along with each other.  If there is a dispute its usually between the younger two, Rogue and Bella, as each tries to show the other than they are the dominant cat of the flat.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2021)

Proper plotting going on there!


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 17, 2021)

Rik in his personal shipping case:


----------



## 20Bees (Dec 17, 2021)

My children used to love this book and now my grandsons enjoy it!


----------



## Numbers (Dec 17, 2021)

Dennis Brown didn't come home last night 

But he's just turned up and he smells of perfume


----------



## hegley (Dec 17, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Dennis Brown didn't come home last night
> 
> But he's just turned up and he smells of perfume


The tart!


----------



## manji (Dec 17, 2021)

Dexter’s mane.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 17, 2021)

hegley said:


> The tart!


What happens out and about in the Hood of East London stays out and about in the Hood of East London.

Cheeky fecker came in, ate, licked his bits and is now back out again.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 17, 2021)

"It's OK, human servant, I'll let you have a day off from making the bed today!"


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 17, 2021)

Numbers said:


> What happens out and about in the Hood of East London stays out and about in the Hood of East London.
> 
> Cheeky fecker came in, ate, licked his bits and is now back out again.


You'll have to compare the perfume smell when he returns to see if it's the same or if he's got another paramour out there.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 17, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Cheeky fecker came in, ate, licked his bits and is now back out again.



They call him Mr Lover Lover ...


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2021)

we got another kitten that was abandoned


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2021)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 301463


So cute! How could anybody abandon such an adorable creature?


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 18, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> "It's OK, human servant, I'll let you have a day off from making the bed today!"
> 
> View attachment 301333



Any more news on the Lilith custody battle saga? 🙂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Any more news on the Lilith custody battle saga? 🙂


Not as of yet, thanks for asking. I blocked ex-housemate as he sent me a couple of passive aggressive messages implying an accusation of things I hadn't done. But I asked the other HMs to let me know if he gets in touch again or says he'll come round. I'm going to my mum's in Birmingham for Christmas and considered taking Lilith but don't want to put her through the long train journey. So my HMs will feed her while I'm away and have made them promise not to let this guy in if I'm not there. The landlord has also said he's not welcome and we should send him packing. I'm looking forward to seeing my family but anxious about leaving Lilith and am half hoping for another lockdown so I can stay in London with her. My mum and brothers like cats but wouldn't appreciate me missing a family Christmas because of one!


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 18, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Not as of yet, thanks for asking. I blocked ex-housemate as he sent me a couple of passive aggressive messages implying an accusation of things I hadn't done. But I asked the other HMs to let me know if he gets in touch again or says he'll come round. I'm going to my mum's in Birmingham for Christmas and considered taking Lilith but don't want to put her through the long train journey. So my HMs will feed her while I'm away and have made them promise not to let this guy in if I'm not there. The landlord has also said he's not welcome and we should send him packing. I'm looking forward to seeing my family but anxious about leaving Lilith and am half hoping for another lockdown so I can stay in London with her. My mum and brothers like cats but wouldn't appreciate me missing a family Christmas because of one!



Sounds like a plan. Stay strong 🙂


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2021)

LeytonCatLady 
How long is the trip home? Lillith might be ok if she's with you and can see you from her basket or whatever you have to carry her round. 

Would your family be happy if she was with you? 

Whatever happens I am so glad your housemates are strong and supportive and that Lillith is in hood hands. Good on the landlord too for their support. 

Chuffed for you and Lillith that this has worked out for you.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> LeytonCatLady
> How long is the trip home? Lillith might be ok if she's with you and can see you from her basket or whatever you have to carry her round.
> 
> Would your family be happy if she was with you?
> ...


It's at least an hour and a half from Euston to New Street, and that's not counting the tube ride beforehand. Lilith found it unsettling enough being put in her carrier for the five minute walk to the vet, so I don't want to put her through that if not necessary. Plus once I'm at Mum's house there'll be people visiting and the risk she might bolt out into the middle of Ladywood and never be seen again! I'm getting her microchipped this week before I go though, before we fix the cat flap and I can feel better about her going in the garden.

Thanks for the support, I appreciate you and everyone else on Urban.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 18, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> It's at least an hour and a half from Euston to New Street, and that's not counting the tube ride beforehand. Lilith found it unsettling enough being put in her carrier for the five minute walk to the vet, so I don't want to put her through that if not necessary. Plus once I'm at Mum's house there'll be people visiting and the risk she might bolt out into the middle of Ladywood and never be seen again! I'm getting her microchipped this week before I go though, before we fix the cat flap and I can feel better about her going in the garden.




Great that she will be microchioped.  
👍🙂🙂


----------



## Cloo (Dec 18, 2021)

Unusually Vastra has spent most of the day curled up on our bed - here in a rare fully awake moment.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 18, 2021)

Not a trap


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Unusually Vastra has spent most of the day curled up on our bed - here in a rare fully awake moment.



she does not look happy

is she having one of her mid life crises?


----------



## manji (Dec 18, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Not a trap  View attachment 301590


Fluffiness.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 18, 2021)

We’ve been teaching Ziggy to read. As you can see he’s making great progress.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 18, 2021)

New kattlåda


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 18, 2021)

Vic being very content after presenting me with a fresh mouse


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> Vic being very content after presenting me with a fresh mouse



i hope he gift-wrapped it


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 18, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i hope he gift-wrapped it



I know when he’s caught something as he squeaks in a weird way (probably because his mouth is full) but he prods the unfortunate rodent in my direction as if to say “There y’go - that’s dinner sorted!”.  I thanked him, gave him a Dreamie and discreetly disposed of the mouse 🙂


----------



## Epona (Dec 18, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I know when he’s caught something as he squeaks in a weird way (probably because his mouth is full) but he prods the unfortunate rodent in my direction as if to say “There y’go - that’s dinner sorted!”.  I thanked him, gave him a Dreamie and discreetly disposed of the mouse 🙂



Be thankful that he isn't determined to deliver the gift direct onto your lap while it's still alive _glares at Jakey_


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> Be thankful that he isn't determined to deliver the gift direct onto your lap while it's still alive _glares at Jakey_



In the past he’s delivered a large live rat that was not well received. However a joint effort involving a waste paper basket and a vinyl copy of Matt Monro’s Greatest Hits saw the unfortunate rodent sent out back to where it came 🙂


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> In the past he’s delivered a large live rat





has he gone through the teaching you to catch mice thing yet?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 18, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> New kattlåda
> 
> View attachment 301609


Moustachio cat


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 18, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Moustachio cat


My neighbours call him Poirot


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 18, 2021)

Change of ownership


This is Nola, Mr Mustache is Ginge, they are both RSPCA rescue cats and they were the names the RSPCA gave them.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Change of ownership



you didn't get them a box each?


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 18, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you didn't get them a box each?


Nola's normal day bed as made by the Storm Vixen.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 19, 2021)

Sunday morning blep


----------



## pogofish (Dec 19, 2021)

Epona said:


> Be thankful that he isn't determined to deliver the gift direct onto your lap while it's still alive _glares at Jakey_



Or decided to dismantle it into its numerous component parts for your delectation, which was my old BD's way!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Epona (Dec 19, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Or decided to dismantle it into its numerous component parts for your delectation, which was my old BD's way!



Aye, there's not much dismantling here, the hunter doesn't have teeth any more so gums them to death - usually find them in one piece with their skin unbroken but very soggy and an odd shape.   The other cat is purely decorative and doesn't hunt at all.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2021)

This total bumwit just got carried away with the fussing and lunged up to bite me on the chin


----------



## philosophical (Dec 19, 2021)

'Bumwit'
Nice one.


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> This total bumwit just got carried away with the fussing and lunged up to bite me on the chin
> 
> View attachment 301789


To be fair, you don't look like you've got your legs in the best position for occupation.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 19, 2021)

Teatime cuddles.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 20, 2021)

Getting Lilith microchipped tomorrow! Now I won't feel so anxious when she's playing in the garden.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 20, 2021)

Lilith chilling on her favourite cushion.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 20, 2021)

Vic - king of the windowsill


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 20, 2021)

Akiro chillin in the flat. he was here today for a couple of hours. spent three hours in the flat yesterday. looks like he will come over everyday now for a rest and a nap


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Akiro chillin in the flat. he was here today for a couple of hours. spent three hours in the flat yesterday. looks like he will come over everyday now for a rest and a nap



looks like he's not quite sure it's his colour...


----------



## oryx (Dec 20, 2021)

I finally gave in to the idea of buying Paddy an igloo bed as he has taken to nicking Zoe's 'bed' - which is an old chair with a cushion on it. 

I give it a couple of months before I donate it, barely used, to Celia Hammond:


----------



## philosophical (Dec 21, 2021)

So as Mrs P and I stepped out for our morning constitutional yesterday there was massively loud yowling and screeching from under the car.
Then Napoleon scarpered at great speed straight across the road and over the wall into Sybil’s back garden. Sybil is the lady who lives in the place next to Matilda the tripod.
Next thing feral Harry emerges in a stately manner from under said car and makes for Wendy’s front door. At first glance I thought Harry was carrying a mouse he had fought with Napoleon over.




But then it turned out he had a piece of Napoleon in his mouth (fur anyway).



Be warned all you sweet relaxing floofy U75 kitties.
If you venture into South East London it is like the Wild West I tell you, tooth and claw guys, tooth and claw.


----------



## polly (Dec 21, 2021)

Wicket had her first trip into the garden today. It was on impulse as I was emptying the compost caddy so I didn't get photos. She sniffed absolutely everything, took bloody ages. I kept calling her but the only acknowledgement was some very pointed irritated tail swishing  Anyway she eventually got spooked by a neighbour, ran the wrong way and then sheepishly came in when I went and called her to the back door. I think some work is needed but she obviously loved it because she came in and had a very mad hour of chasing shadows.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 21, 2021)

philosophical said:


> So as Mrs P and I stepped out for our morning constitutional yesterday there was massively loud yowling and screeching from under the car.
> Then Napoleon scarpered at great speed straight across the road and over the wall into Sybil’s back garden. Sybil is the lady who lives in the place next to Matilda the tripod.
> Next thing feral Harry emerges in a stately manner from under said car and makes for Wendy’s front door. At first glance I thought Harry was carrying a mouse he had fought with Napoleon over.
> 
> ...



Bless his crumbly wee nose! 🥰


----------



## extra dry (Dec 21, 2021)

moose said:


> Stan enjoying the bag my knitting wool came in.
> 
> View attachment 300828


He looks to be plotting something


----------



## moose (Dec 21, 2021)

extra dry said:


> He looks to be plotting something


Always.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 21, 2021)

Here's the "thing" - the two boys (Casper and Clive) LOVE food - so much so that they bolt anything down and then, within minutes, bring it back up again . . . which is nice

To try and counteract this I've taken to feeding them in small and smaller amounts, leaving, say 30 minutes, and then feeding them a little bit more. This works, but means that if we ever get to go away for a break it'll mean that the person on cat feeding duties will need to invest coming up to 2 hrs  for each feeding session, something that is, quite honestly, not going to be "on"

The battle of wills is in it's early stage, Clive, at any rate, seems to be holding out for "easy eating" to be resumed

Those biscuits have been down since 8:00am - I refuse to believe that both of them are "full" - this is feline rebellion


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2021)

Struggling to get Lilith into her carrier! The vet put the appointment back an hour to give me more time. I feel like a right cow making her do something she doesn't want to do.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 21, 2021)

I am not totally sure Acapulco wanted the collar but we did it anyway


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 21, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Getting Lilith microchipped tomorrow! Now I won't feel so anxious when she's playing in the garden.


You reslly love Lilith


LeytonCatLady said:


> Struggling to get Lilith into her carrier! The vet put the appointment back an hour to give me more time. I feel like a right cow making her do something she doesn't want to do.



She will be fine...
Hope she cooperates 🙂


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2021)

Mrs21 feeds a few ferals, our new neighbours (they bought the flat last Christmas) have just upgraded their half of the garden & want to keep the feral out , although apparently Puisin (our cat)  is welcome in their fancy pants garden.  I think they see going to need a bigger fence


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 feeds a few ferals, our new neighbours (they bought the flat last Christmas) have just upgraded their half of the garden & want to keep the feral out , although apparently Puisin (our cat is welcome in their fancy pants garden.  I think they see going to need a bigger fence View attachment 302149


You cannae stop a cat...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2021)

I was exiled to the spare room a few weeks ago when I had a heavy cold (it wasn't "it" ) anyway , Puisin made sure I wasn't alone


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I was exiled to the spare room a few weeks ago when I had a heavy cold (it wasn't "it" ) anyway , Puisin made sure I wasn't alone View attachment 302150



Those are unusual slippers.. warm I would say?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> You reslly love Lilith
> 
> 
> She will be fine...
> Hope she cooperates 🙂


I do really love her! Can't describe it adequately. We're sitting in the waiting room now. I had to wait until she was chilling on her beanbag and pick her up. She was not impressed but I've told her the sooner we get it done, the sooner she can go home and have her dinner. I also assured her I'd never take her anywhere she's not safe. She's relaxed now and I've made sure to set her carrier where she can see me. And the vet's a lovely kind woman who loves all her patients. Hopefully Lilith trusts Mummy.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Those are unusual slippers.. warm I would say?


They are called hut slippers , people use them when they are camping 😁 they are sleeping bags for my feet 😎


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> They are called hut slippers , people use them when they are camping 😁 they are sleeping bags for my feet 😎



What a great idea!!


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 21, 2021)

LeytonCatLady one "trick" I use for getting Clive or Casper into the carrier is to leave the carrier out by where I feed which ever cat is going to the vet - making sure that the lid is open and that it's facing the right way - then keep them a bit "near" for, say, breakfast, then just when the cat is due to be "posted" - put down a couple of bowls of food, one each, let the cat in question start eating then, one, two, three in they go. They're i before they know what's going on . . . obviously helps is the cat in question if greedy, mind


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> LeytonCatLady one "trick" I use for getting Clive or Casper into the carrier is to leave the carrier out by where I feed which ever cat is going to the vet - making sure that the lid is open and that it's facing the right way - then keep them a bit "near" for, say, breakfast, then just when the cat is due to be "posted" - put down a couple of bowls of food, one each, let the cat in question start eating then, one, two, three in they go. They're i before they know what's going on . . . obviously helps is the cat in question if greedy, mind


It went fine in the end, she didn't feel it. I got a different vet today - a young man who has a black kitten of his own! He admired how beautiful she was, and said nice things about the sleekness of her coat and how I must be giving her a good diet. I've now registered her on Pet Trac.

The next step is to upgrade to a decent cat flap, as the one we've got is taped up due to other cats and foxes and all manner of wildlife wandering into the kitchen. It's ancient from when the landlord lived here with his cat 20 years ago. But we need to get one we can programme Lilith's microchip details into, so only she can enter.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 21, 2021)

Delighted that all went well LeytonCatLady 😁👍


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 feeds a few ferals, our new neighbours (they bought the flat last Christmas) have just upgraded their half of the garden & want to keep the feral out , although apparently Puisin (our cat)  is welcome in their fancy pants garden.  I think they see going to need a bigger fence View attachment 302149



If they wanted to keep cats out of the garden it would have helped if they hadn't turned it into a giant litter tray... just saying...


----------



## oryx (Dec 21, 2021)

polly said:


> Wicket had her first trip into the garden today. It was on impulse as I was emptying the compost caddy so I didn't get photos. She sniffed absolutely everything, took bloody ages. I kept calling her but the only acknowledgement was some very pointed irritated tail swishing  Anyway she eventually got spooked by a neighbour, ran the wrong way and then sheepishly came in when I went and called her to the back door. I think some work is needed but she obviously loved it because she came in and had a very mad hour of chasing shadows.


Great name!


----------



## ouirdeaux (Dec 21, 2021)

When I had cats, I left the carrier out, because in the long months between vet visits the feline memory tends to fade. And there is a marvellous yet simple trick to get them into a carrier that works (with 99% of cats, not responsible for the outlier):

1) Put carrier on table or other high surface so that opening of carrier is flush with edge of surface.

2) Pick up cat and hold up at level of carrier.

3) Cat walks into carrier. Close and lock door FAST, before cat realises what it has done.

No, I didn't believe it either, but I thought I had nothing to lose, so I tried it. And it worked, and changed my life.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 21, 2021)

As predicted, Akiro was back again this afternoon for rest and nap. being an outdoor cat, I guess he just wants to come in for some warmth and rest


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> As predicted, Akiro was back again this afternoon for rest and nap. being an outdoor cat, I guess he just wants to come in for some warmth and rest


She's so miffed at this cheeky ginger tom stealing her bed!


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 21, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She's so miffed at this cheeky ginger tom stealing her bed!



Bella and Rogue don't like him coming into the flat. He is met with lots of hisses. But they let him be when he is asleep, though. Looks like a cat code of conduct.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 21, 2021)

That B&W cat who has taken on running our household ?
Cheeky blighter managed to stay in last night ... he's normally begging for a "bedtime walk" having spent at least several months before this time last year "on the streets" [around here, that means fields and the fell] so is used to being out at night. Although he has brought back the odd battle scar ...


----------



## smmudge (Dec 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> If they wanted to keep cats out of the garden it would have helped if they hadn't turned it into a giant litter tray... just saying...



In our old house the neighbours a few doors down did their front garden with gravel just like that. It was fun looking out the window and watching the cats from all around come to pay it a visit


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 21, 2021)

Lil’ Bob holding hands/paws 🙂


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 21, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> As predicted, Akiro was back again this afternoon for rest and nap. being an outdoor cat, I guess he just wants to come in for some warmth and rest



Akiro is the spit of Bagpuss 😀😀


----------



## petee (Dec 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 feeds a few ferals, our new neighbours (they bought the flat last Christmas) have just upgraded their half of the garden & want to keep the feral out , although apparently Puisin (our cat)  is welcome in their fancy pants garden.  I think they see going to need a bigger fence View attachment 302149



i don't see any access point to the bit at the back.


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2021)

petee said:


> i don't see any access point to the bit at the back.



I can clearly see a path down the left hand side leading to a gate with a bolt on it.

This is a common setup in old London houses converted into flats - garden divided in 2, downstairs flat gets the closer portion, upstairs flat gets the farther one, with access through the nearer garden.


----------



## izz (Dec 21, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I do really love her! Can't describe it adequately. We're sitting in the waiting room now. I had to wait until she was chilling on her beanbag and pick her up. She was not impressed but I've told her the sooner we get it done, the sooner she can go home and have her dinner. I also assured her I'd never take her anywhere she's not safe. She's relaxed now and I've made sure to set her carrier where she can see me. And the vet's a lovely kind woman who loves all her patients. Hopefully Lilith trusts Mummy.


Don't know if you do this already but we leave the carrier out sometimes just so they get used to it.


----------



## izz (Dec 21, 2021)

ouirdeaux said:


> When I had cats, I left the carrier out, because in the long months between vet visits the feline memory tends to fade. And there is a marvellous yet simple trick to get them into a carrier that works (with 99% of cats, not responsible for the outlier):
> 
> 1) Put carrier on table or other high surface so that opening of carrier is flush with edge of surface.
> 
> ...


This sounds worth a try 😊


----------



## petee (Dec 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> I can clearly see a path down the left hand side leading to a gate with a bolt on it.
> 
> This is a common setup in old London houses converted into flats - garden divided in 2, downstairs flat gets the closer portion, upstairs flat gets the farther one, with access through the nearer garden.



you can *clearly *see that.
well i guess i'm a fucking "numpty."
the garden is divided horizontally. i'd imagine that it might be divided vertically so that one tenant wouldn't be passing through the other tenant's space. at least that's what we'd do in civilized cities.


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2021)

petee said:


> you can *clearly *see that.
> well i guess i'm a fucking "numpty."
> the garden is divided horizontally. i'd imagine that it might be divided vertically so that one tenant wouldn't be passing through the other tenant's space. at least that's what we'd do in civilized cities.


I didn't mean that in the way you seem to have interpreted it mate, take a deep breath...

I simply meant that I can clearly see it because it is the norm around here to have access through the garden belonging to the downstairs flat so it was clear to me, and I then explained it to you as I realised you may well not be familiar with that setup. 

Any insult you have taken from my post is entirely of your own assumption, I intended nothing of the sort.

Merry Xmas to you, in friendship and peace.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 21, 2021)

Flora, my first cat wasn't over impressed with her first few check ups / travelling in the new carrier. After she had been spayed, I got another one that she could see out off, which solved that.
Getting her into the first one, though, usually involved rolling her up in a towel, which was a game she played ... we did it so often, that the times she ended up in the basket was such a tiny proportion that it stopped mattering to her.
She was OK travelling, it was the smells at the vet she hated.

Until one chrimble morning.
We found about a three inch cut under her foreleg (armpit) , not bleeding but such a big hole would need stitches.
So, off to the vet.
I scrubbed up to act as assistant [i/c patient control] and the vet did it all under a local + sedative ... and we all got to eat our dinners at almost the right time !
[got a discount off the very high cost, as I had helped out and we were acquaintances of the principal partner, which had started several years earlier - I ordered printed stationery for him at work] 

Next check up - Flora was fine, none of the usual yowling.

Flora was fully all black, not a single white hair [until a few grew on that armpit] so when we first took her in to book the spay, she was such a stunner that the principal partner insisted on doing the spay as a midline, just in case ... she was also incredibly vocal at the best of times, enough that I wondered if she had some Siamese in her lineage.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> I didn't mean that in the way you seem to have interpreted it mate, take a deep breath...
> 
> I simply meant that I can clearly see it because it is the norm around here to have access through the garden belonging to the downstairs flat so it was clear to me, and I then explained it to you as I realised you may well not be familiar with that setup.
> 
> ...


 It took me two good looks to see the latch on the gate !


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> It took me two good looks to see the latch on the gate !



Aye, I'm familiar with that sort of arrangement though (alas not here where I have no outside space  ) and knew immediately how it likely worked, hence why I took my time to point it out with an explanation, fucked if I will bother in future though!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 21, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Flora, my first cat wasn't over impressed with her first few check ups / travelling in the new carrier. After she had been spayed, I got another one that she could see out off, which solved that.
> Getting her into the first one, though, usually involved rolling her up in a towel, which was a game she played ... we did it so often, that the times she ended up in the basket was such a tiny proportion that it stopped mattering to her.
> She was OK travelling, it was the smells at the vet she hated.
> 
> ...




Buggerlugs, aka Ollie has Siamese, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2021)

My boys are the same as Siamese just ones that aren't colourpoint are called Oriental Shorthair instead of Siamese - they all have the same origins though, just when cats were imported back in the day people particularly wanted the interestingly marked colourpoint temple cats rather than the ones with more ordinary markings (Siamese markings are due to being homozygous for a recessive gene causing temperature labile albinism which results in a pale body and pigmented extremities - that gene means the melanin they produce breaks down at body temperature - but other cats that are heterozygous for the gene - like my boys - have similar lanky shape but don't have the markings - they are essentially the same breed of cat though, and both my boys have Siamese relatives - Sonic's father and littermates were blue point Siamese, and Jakey's daughter is a rare fawn-point Siamese).


----------



## Skim (Dec 21, 2021)

This is not my cat, but I saw this beauty on my travels the other day. I’ve always loved these cats with the blue eyes. Burmese?


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2021)

Skim said:


> This is not my cat, but I saw this beauty on my travels the other day. I’ve always loved these cats with the blue eyes. Burmese?
> 
> View attachment 302224



Burmese have short dense fur and have a different range of colours than Siamese (there are some different genes involved), that looks like a Ragdoll.

It is a very beautiful cat!  Nice photo


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2021)

Here's a colourpoint Burmese - short but very thick fur, rather than floofy.  Their eyes tend to be shades of yellow, from amber to pale yellow.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 21, 2021)

Mum's pillow is always the best place to sleep


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 21, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> Mum's pillow is always the best place to sleep


She's also got the cutest little snore going on🥰


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 21, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Charlie has got it sussed.
> You can put a cover on when I'm done.
> View attachment 298735


Guess who ended up with it permanently.
Needed a higher tog one anyway!


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm a bit worried about Sonic, he is very skinny and I think he has lost more weight.  I'm going to phone the vet and get him booked in hopefully next week.  He is eating, but I don't see him eating a lot in one go.  I will of course take him to hospital if he goes into a sudden decline or I am otherwise worried before he can be seen after Xmas.

He seems ok in himself but I just think he has lost more weight.  It's like Radar all over again in some ways and that has frightened me.  Nothing in this universe will ever love me as much as Sonic does.


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2021)

He's an old boy now so part of me thinks maybe it is just the inevitable - but his nephew Jakey is just 3 months younger than him and a bit plump and muscular and energetic and charging around the place like a kitten.

My aim I think is to maybe get blood tests and/or urinalysis - whatever the vet recommends - he had both done back in the summer but they didn't show any issues then, but at his age it is possible that eg. his kidney function has declined since then - those tests aren't too stressful for a tame and friendly housecat, it will take a minute for the vet to take bloods and I can get a urine sample at home so little to no stress - and if it is something that can be treated with pills or a change of diet then we will do that.


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2021)

Skim said:


> This is not my cat, but I saw this beauty on my travels the other day. I’ve always loved these cats with the blue eyes. Burmese?
> 
> View attachment 302224



I completely forgot about the Balinese, which is a Siamese with the longhair gene - that would be another option for that particular cat - I do still think it looks more like a Ragdoll though as it is a fair bit more stocky than the typical Siamese/Balinese (which are like the domestic cat equivalent of greyhounds in terms of physique).


----------



## philosophical (Dec 22, 2021)

Epona best wishes for Sonic, and for you.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 22, 2021)

Not sure what it is about this cat but Mr Best sure does like a cat litter.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 22, 2021)

izz said:


> Don't know if you do this already but we leave the carrier out sometimes just so they get used to it.



We do this as well. The spirit of competition means that, often as not, they’ll fight to get into it - apart from when they twig where it is they’re going…


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 22, 2021)

Lilith curled up in her hiding place with her favourite blanket.


----------



## izz (Dec 22, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> We do this as well. The spirit of competition means that, often as not, they’ll fight to get into it - apart from when they twig where it is they’re going…


P'raps what we need is a carrier looking like a cardboard box   

Yes I know there are carboard box carriers but they're not overly robust and we had an escapee in the car when we used one


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'm a bit worried about Sonic, he is very skinny and I think he has lost more weight.  I'm going to phone the vet and get him booked in hopefully next week.  He is eating, but I don't see him eating a lot in one go.  I will of course take him to hospital if he goes into a sudden decline or I am otherwise worried before he can be seen after Xmas.
> 
> He seems ok in himself but I just think he has lost more weight.  It's like Radar all over again in some ways and that has frightened me.  Nothing in this universe will ever love me as much as Sonic does.


I hope he's OK Epona, and that you are too.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 22, 2021)

izz said:


> P'raps what we need is a carrier looking like a cardboard box
> 
> Yes I know there are carboard box carriers but they're not overly robust and we had an escapee in the car when we used one


 Or put the cardboard box into another carrier / cat basket.

A mate used to do that worked quite well.

I need a replacement clear cover for the one both Flora & Hilli used. 
It's old enough that the clear section has gone brittle. The rest is OK.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Guess who ended up with it permanently.
> Needed a higher tog one anyway!
> View attachment 302234



What a gorgeous wee face! 😍


----------



## oomfoofoo (Dec 22, 2021)

Lucy Lou back from her holiday at Grandma and Grandad's, being spoilt is sooo tiring


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2021)

Skim said:


> This is not my cat, but I saw this beauty on my travels the other day. I’ve always loved these cats with the blue eyes. Burmese?





Epona said:


> Burmese have short dense fur and have a different range of colours than Siamese (there are some different genes involved), that looks like a Ragdoll.



birmans (ancestrally from burma) are similar but think they are usually supplied with white paws so inclined to agree


----------



## Chz (Dec 22, 2021)

_BLOOP (Edit: I am told it's "BLEP". So sorry.)_


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2021)

It's not been a good year for cats on my row of houses, as one died of cancer, another from being hit by a car, and my own darling bundle of fluff from kidney failure.

However I think a newbie has recently moved in, as I met him or her as I came back from the shops this morning. He/she wasn't afraid of me, and allowed a bit of stroking, but was also doing a bit of teasing. Hopefully we build a closer occasional relationship as the months go on.


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> birmans (ancestrally from burma) are similar but think they are usually supplied with white paws so inclined to agree


Oh quite right, I was trying to think of other longhaired colourpoints as I knew there were more but was struggling to recall!

Another one I thought of after I went to bed was the Himalayan, which is a colourpoint Persian - the cat pictured does not have the typical Persian flat and round face though, which rules that one out!


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 22, 2021)

stavros said:


> It's not been a good year for cats on my row of houses, as one died of cancer, another from being hit by a car, and my own darling bundle of fluff from kidney failure.
> 
> However I think a newbie has recently moved in, as I met him or her as I came back from the shops this morning. He/she wasn't afraid of me, and allowed a bit of stroking, but was also doing a bit of teasing. Hopefully we build a closer occasional relationship as the months go on.




Liked for the newbie moving in and the possibilities.. 
Not the sad loss of kitties 😟


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 22, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> She's also got the cutest little snore going on🥰


Ahhh, she is cute


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 22, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Guess who ended up with it permanently.
> Needed a higher tog one anyway!
> View attachment 302234


 Charlie is set up for hibernation!! 
🤣
The expression is hilarious!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 22, 2021)

izz said:


> Don't know if you do this already but we leave the carrier out sometimes just so they get used to it.


That's a good idea. Yes, will do.


----------



## petee (Dec 22, 2021)

new york citeh kitteh, looking into the air shaft
(not mine unfortunately)


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2021)

Flea treatment day! Kizzy, easy
Misty has escaped our grasp 3 times already, way smarter!
 but also


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 22, 2021)

One of mine I do when she's hungry. Once her head is in the bowl, wallop.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Flea treatment day! Kizzy, easy
> Misty has escaped our grasp 3 times already, way smarter!
> but also


Finally got her! drew blood through my jeans!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Finally got her! drew blood through my jeans!


I went for my Covid booster today, and the bloke asked if I was OK with needles. I explained I had a cat, and that no jab in the world can hurt as much as when they decide to sink their claws in!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 23, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Finally got her! drew blood through my jeans!





i ended up with some scratches through shirt and jumper one time i was trying to box two mogs (getting two mogs in to one carrier is interesting...)

and i still have a scar on my hand from when i tried to follow vet's advice and apply sun-block to mogs' ears (they had white ears)


----------



## pogofish (Dec 23, 2021)

oryx said:


> I finally gave in to the idea of buying Paddy an igloo bed as he has taken to nicking Zoe's 'bed' - which is an old chair with a cushion on it.
> 
> I give it a couple of months before I donate it, barely used, to Celia Hammond:
> 
> View attachment 302037


I got my old Black and white cat one of those for much the same reason.

She ignored it and even the tabby only tried it a couple of times.

So after a while I stuck it out in the greenhouse and forgot about it.

Some time later, I was out in the garden early one morning and realised I was being watched - She wasn't in her bed in the greenhouse, no she was in the igloo, which was placed where she could see out through the glass.

She used it out there for nearly all the rest of her life - until she was too arthritic to jump-up to where it was sat, so started using the other bed, which was lower down to climb in to.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 23, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Be warned all you sweet relaxing floofy U75 kitties.
> If you venture into South East London it is like the Wild West I tell you, tooth and claw guys, tooth and claw.



When my old BD had been fighting, he would often come in with the lumps of fur around his face and great tufts of it packed under and sticking-up from every claw.  Looked really bizarre when he had been fighting a local ginger or mostly white cat!


----------



## oryx (Dec 23, 2021)

pogofish said:


> I got my old Black and white cat one of those for much the same reason.
> 
> She ignored it and even the tabby only tried it a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately we don't have a greenhouse!   

They're taking it in turns now to steal The Chair while the other is downstairs eating. 

Paddy still prefers the cardboard box to the igloo when he's not in The Chair. 

I think the igloo is perhaps too small, but then again Paddy has happily adopted other cardboard boxes that are as small. Cats


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 23, 2021)

There's a Dreamie in the walnut shell.

I want that treat.

Can't get it, can I have it please?

My best face, give it to me..

Not playing this shit game anymore human.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 23, 2021)

Cat burglar: New Zealand pet steals bong, bag of white powder and lacy underwear
					

Keith the cat is known locally for making off with everything from live eels to tradesmen’s boots




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2021)

I've worked out where newbie is living, as I saw one of their staff open the front window for them earlier.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2021)

Kizzy has been lethargic today and tonight and has stuff in her eyes. Seems a little bit better but still a bit concerned.
We'll see tomorrow!
Anyone used the joii app?


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy has been lethargic today and tonight and has stuff in her eyes. Seems a little bit better but still a bit concerned.
> We'll see tomorrow!
> Anyone used the joii app?



I hope she is OK!  Is she eating alright?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> I hope she is OK!  Is she eating alright?


Thanks, no she isn't
E2a - just gone in kitchen and started eating


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 24, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Thanks, no she isn't
> E2a - just gone in kitchen and started eating



From experience, most cats feeling under the weather due to a bad mouse, indigestion, etc. tend to get over it in a few hours with a return to the food bowl the surest sign of recovery. Anything lasting more than a day may require more professional help. Sounds like she’s on the mend 🙂


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> From experience, most cats feeling under the weather due to a bad mouse, indigestion, etc. tend to get over it in a few hours with a return to the food bowl the surest sign of recovery. Anything lasting more than a day may require more professional help. Sounds like she’s on the mend 🙂



This, if refusal of food continues for more than 24 hours it requires veterinary attention as cats can go into liver failure if they go without food for more than a day or so (they aren't dogs!) - and cats can quickly go into an anorexic situation where they stop eating and then lose any appetite and won't start again - this requires medical intervention.  So if a cat is refusing to eat it can become a medical emergency fairly quickly.

I (sadly) have some experience with feline anorexia.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2021)

I've about had it with my vet clinic - I love our actual vet - when I can get to actually see him - but the service of the clinic itself has declined so badly in the last couple of years that I am at the end of my tether about it.

I phoned up to see if I can book Sonic in for next week - no, all their bookable appointments are booked.  They have appointments but they are all "on the day" appointments where I would need to phone at 9am when they open and sit in a queue to see if I can get an appointment and do this every day until I get lucky enough to get a slot.

The reason I cannot book one of these available appointments in advance is because (according to the receptionist) "someone could book the same appointment online and then we'd be double booked and not be able to cope".

So they have available times to see a vet but I cannot book one in advance.  For a cat that is losing weight.

They did helpfully suggest that I could phone around their other branches to see if I could get an appointment somewhere else - what is the fucking point of having a local vet clinic if you cannot get your fucking pets seen by a fucking vet locally when they need to fucking see a vet?

I'm just frustrated at this point, they charge a fucking fortune too.

The problem is that they have a monopoly around here, the nearest vet I could go to that isn't part of the same company is over in Leytonstone, and if I am going over there I might as well go to the emergency hospital in Wanstead.

I am absolutely beyond fucked off at this point - when I moved here I made sure there was a veterinary clinic nearby that I could go to if I had a sick pet.  It was that way up until recently but they keep letting me down lately.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2021)

I mean seriously I am fucked off - this happens with our GP service (the phone or queue outside on the day thing) and we kind of put up with it because it is the NHS, but having to do that for pet health which we pay through the fucking teeth for and we're treated like we ought to be grateful that we can get to see a vet at all?

It costs £40 just for a consultation, any medications are approximately 3x cost, and if you want to get meds elsewhere they charge you £15 for a prescription to buy medications elsewhere (a charge for prescriptions is normal and allowed from vets) - but them then acting like they are a GP clinic with ridiculous queueing systems and making it so that you feel fucking grateful to get an appointment in a timely fashion - NO.  We are paying a LOT of money for this shit, it isn't free health care, act more like a professional fucking service where if I need to have an animal seen by a vet you provide that fucking service when I need it - perhaps when you monopolised all the vet services in the area you should have thought to employ some more fucking vets so that you could see all of your patients in a timely fashion.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> I mean seriously I am fucked off - this happens with our GP service (the phone or queue outside on the day thing) and we kind of put up with it because it is the NHS, but having to do that for pet health which we pay through the fucking teeth for and we're treated like we ought to be grateful that we can get to see a vet at all?
> 
> It costs £40 just for a consultation, any medications are approximately 3x cost, and if you want to get meds elsewhere they charge you £15 for a prescription to buy medications elsewhere (a charge for prescriptions is normal and allowed from vets) - but them then acting like they are a GP clinic with ridiculous queueing systems and making it so that you feel fucking grateful to get an appointment in a timely fashion - NO.  We are paying a LOT of money for this shit, it isn't free health care, act more like a professional fucking service where if I need to have an animal seen by a vet you provide that fucking service when I need it - perhaps when you monopolised all the vet services in the area you should have thought to employ some more fucking vets so that you could see all of your patients in a timely fashion.


Sorry to hear that, Epona. I hope Sonic can get seen soon and that he stays well until then and beyond. I wish we could have a NHS for pets!


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2021)

Can someone give me a sanity check here?  Am I being completely unreasonable?


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Sorry to hear that, Epona. I hope Sonic can get seen soon and that he stays well until then and beyond. I wish we could have a NHS for pets!



I don't mind paying as such, just if I am paying that bloody much I expect some level of service instead of being made to feel grateful that they can see Sonic on the 3rd January but I can phone at 9am every day next week and have nothing else planned in case they say I can bring him in at 2pm or 10am or 5pm on any particular day.  That is somewhat acceptable for free social health care, but I don't think that model works for a vet service that then charges a fucking fortune for the privilege.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> Can someone give me a sanity check here?  Am I being completely unreasonable?


You are absolutely NOT being unreasonable! I'd be equally pissed off. If it was a child showing unexplained weight loss , we'd expect them to be seen quicker than this, even if it's NHS.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2021)

I'll possibly end up taking him to the hospital at Wanstead (2 hours each way on the bus!!!) but that should be for emergencies, not for things that I should be able to get a fucking regular appointment for at my local vet.

Aarrrrrghhh I am very unhappy right now.

If I have to take him to the hospital on Boxing Day or a bank holiday or in the middle of the night because of an emergency then absolutely of course I will, but I shouldn't have to take him all that way if the vet around the corner is fucking open when I need them to look at him!

I don't know what has gone wrong, they used to be really good and I was always able to get an animal seen when necessary, but now it is bloody impossible and their answer is to go to the hospital 2 hours away - I didn't register with them to be taking animals to the hospital when they are fucking open!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2021)

Hanging out together


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> . . . which we pay through the fucking teeth for and we're treated like we ought to be grateful that we can get to see a vet at all?. . .


I've heard you mention some of the vets bills you've been charged over the years and you are absolutely right you should be getting a far, far better level of service than your currently getting


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks Epona and seeformiles 
Kizzy is better but still looking a bit sorry for herself, also found some sick in the garden
We think they get fed elsewhere as they often come in licking their lips!
Also got them some new toys today in case they are bored in this weather

Kizzy had stuff in her eye last night which we gently removed with a wet tissue


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> Can someone give me a sanity check here?  Am I being completely unreasonable?



I'd be pissed off, too. 

Fortunately, I've got two goddards vets near me. main one is 15 minutes walk, the other is about 25 minutes walk away. I also got Chloe and Bella registered at RVC in Camden which is about 30 minutes uber away just in case.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 24, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Thanks Epona and seeformiles
> Kizzy is better but still looking a bit sorry for herself, also found some sick in the garden
> We think they get fed elsewhere as they often come in licking their lips!
> Also got them some new toys today in case they are bored in this weather
> ...



Glad she’s perking up. Don’t be too worried about the eye stuff. It’s a bit like us having hay fever - Lil’ Bob frequently has a runny eye but a quick wipe sorts it out and he’s none the worse for it 🙂


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2021)

He wasn't happy but he looks so cute!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He wasn't happy but he looks so cute!!



i think you might have just got on to the naughty list...


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2021)

The good news re. Sonic is that he has a lot of energy - OH got a new fleecy blankie/throw type thing a couple of days ago and Sonic has just spent the last hour trying to either eat it or kill it, not sure which 

I will get him up to the hospital if I feel it becomes necessary over the festive period and next week.  He's always been a skinny wee bugger so he doesn't have a lot of emergency padding iykwim - it doesn't take much for his ribs to start showing bless him.  And it's not like he isn't eating.  I've got an appointment booked for the 3rd so all being well in the meantime I'll have them take some bloods then, or get him to hospital before then if need be.

He's my special little boy so of course I am worried - but he doesn't seem ill as such (other than his long-term snottiness which is an ongoing issue that despite loads of tests we never did get to the bottom of) and has energy for running around and wailing, maybe I am worrying about something quite minor.


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 24, 2021)

Stan sending his love for sonic,


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 24, 2021)

So, Lil’ Bob, why the big claws?


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 24, 2021)

Bit moody


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas from Chloe (and Bella and Rogue)


----------



## KatyF (Dec 25, 2021)

Epona glad Sonic is full of energy. My Delilah was the same, always a skinny little thing so was always a worry when she looked skinnier even if she was eating.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 25, 2021)

Lil’ Bob taking charge of the Xmas wrapping


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 25, 2021)

A Xmas truce - truly a miracle!


----------



## strung out (Dec 25, 2021)

Feeling festive


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 25, 2021)

Stan not playing with his turkey this morning


----------



## A380 (Dec 25, 2021)

Christmas Mopsi just chilling out post tea.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 25, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 303049
> 
> Christmas Mopsi just chilling out post tea.



Thats how I feel.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2021)

Kizzy the cute psycho having a hyper half hour after attacking partner earlier!


----------



## Epona (Dec 26, 2021)

The cats haven't seen my parents since Xmas Day 2019, but they remembered and Jakey still adores my mum and went straight to her lap as soon as she sat down.
Sonic doesn't sit on other peoples' laps (he is very much a 1 person cat and I am his person) but he was comfortable enough to curl up and sleep next to my dad.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 26, 2021)

Vic looking ridiculous as he gains the high ground


----------



## KatyF (Dec 26, 2021)

I've been having an idle browse on cat rehoming sites. I think I'm nearly ready to get another furball.


----------



## Epona (Dec 26, 2021)

I think Jakey is dreaming about being a kitten, he is making loud suckling noises in his sleep.  He had to be bottle fed when he was very little because his mum got mastitis and lost her milk, he is nearly 15 now and if he sees anything that resembles one of those little bottles that are used to help feed kittens he goes a bit misty eyed and makes sucky noises   Well he was just doing that in his sleep bless him


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 27, 2021)

Sat watching a film, heard a rustling noise.
Probably about twenty in by the time I clicked where the noise was.


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2021)

Thankfully, Jakey was really good around Xmas dinner with guests - he usually begs horribly and tries to snatch stuff from my plate when I am eating, so I was a bit worried that there might be a scene in front of guests while I chased him round the room with a roast potato in his gob...

He was really quite good (for him) and just sat looking and sniffing and wailing most of the way through - towards the end it got a bit much for him and he got very close to nicking a bit of yorkshire pud but didn't succeed.  Odd cat, absolutely zero interest in the salmon.  Mind you when I have chicken he can be a right pain as I am eating.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 27, 2021)

Was outside in the communal garden with Chloe when she quickly dashed back in. I thought she needed to use the litter tray as she usually rushes in when she needs to use it. So I go back in and find a worm just outside the bedroom. Yuck. She clearly had it in her mouth. So used a tissue to chuck it back in the garden. she then started making noises to go out again. So off we went. Again she rushed back in. This time dropping another worm on the communal stairway. Yuck. Same again. Got a tissue and chucked it out. Wiped her paws with sanitizers wipes. Will have to give her de-worming tablets just in case as god knows what parasites these worms were carrying. She has developed a habit of worm hunting after it rains as she knows thats when the worms come out. Usually its a case of just putting her paws over it, but this picking it up with her mouth is something new and not a thing I like at all.


----------



## Callie (Dec 27, 2021)

Xmas wrapped


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 27, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sat watching a film, heard a rustling noise.
> Probably about twenty in by the time I clicked where the noise was.View attachment 303224



What's in the bag?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 27, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> What's in the bag?


Dreamies .


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 27, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Dreamies .


Ah
...  looks like Red was hoovering them up!!


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 27, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> What's in the bag?



A rustle? 😉


----------



## petee (Dec 27, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sat watching a film, heard a rustling noise.
> Probably about twenty in by the time I clicked where the noise was.View attachment 303224



life imitating art ...


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 27, 2021)

Mrs SFM has him while I have his tail…


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 27, 2021)

Tim bought Lilith a little cuddly Tigger toy when she was a kitten, as she liked the big one in the lounge which a previous housemate found on a skip and brought home as a sort of unofficial house mascot. Anyway, she's got this habit of carrying him downstairs and leaving him on the stairs! I don't know if she sees him as some kind of mouse and it's her idea of leaving us a gift.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 27, 2021)

He’s finally settled down and his brother is asleep upstairs. Lil’ Bob - the king of Xmas (in our house anyway 🙂)


----------



## Callie (Dec 27, 2021)

Tiny Poo has decided that the half eaten advent calendar (!) makes a lovely pillow


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 28, 2021)

Milly Looooong Cat.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 28, 2021)

Grinch pawz.


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Grinch pawz.
> View attachment 303424



You could plait her toe tufts!!!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 28, 2021)

Epona said:


> You could plait her toe tufts!!!


She strokes my face when she wants a Dreamie. Best feeling ever. The arse hair, not so great on occasions.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 28, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> She strokes my face when she wants a Dreamie. Best feeling ever. The arse hair, not so great on occasions.


Lilith farts in my face when she's displeased with me. Most recently because I left her for three days to visit my mum, and the other two times because she didn't like being taken to the vet.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 28, 2021)

Bloom the neighbours cat damp and scrounging this morning.



So he had some Dreamies from a little bowl.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Bloom the neighbours cat damp and scrounging this morning.
> 
> View attachment 303439
> 
> ...



He looks very grateful 🙂


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 28, 2021)

This just in:


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 28, 2021)

Happiness is Lil’ Bob shaped…


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 28, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Bloom the neighbours cat damp and scrounging this morning.
> 
> View attachment 303439
> 
> ...


OK, so that's the appetiser, where the main course?


----------



## philosophical (Dec 28, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> OK, so that's the appetiser, where the main course?


In one of the other dozen or so places he regularly scrounges from.🍗


----------



## hegley (Dec 28, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Bloom the neighbours cat damp and scrounging this morning.
> 
> View attachment 303439
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2021)

Wilma likes to lounge:


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2021)

Fred has just smelled my dinner:


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Wilma likes to lounge:
> View attachment 303471


She looks like she's flying!


----------



## nogojones (Dec 28, 2021)

This lad has been hanging out in the local health centre car park and always comes over for a tickle whenever I'm cutting through


----------



## philosophical (Dec 28, 2021)

Emerald eyes.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 28, 2021)

My sweet baby


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 29, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> This just in:
> 
> View attachment 303448


Someone needs to speak to Sooty about his 'nip problem.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Fred has just smelled my dinner:
> View attachment 303472


What a bonny cat.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 30, 2021)

Walked into the bedroom with my shoes and coat on to grab the keys. Bella thought I was coming to take her to the vet and ducked down. Then peeked her head up watching to see if I would come over to grab her


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 30, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Walked into the bedroom with my shoes and coat on to grab the keys. Bella thought I was coming to take her to the vet and ducked down. Then peeked her head up watching to see if I would come over to grab her



Awww.... 🥰


----------



## Cloo (Dec 30, 2021)

Every time.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 30, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Every time.
> 
> View attachment 303826


Same! I still have to remind Lilith "No baby, that's Mummy's drink."


----------



## nogojones (Dec 31, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Same! I still have to remind Lilith "No baby, that's Mummy's drink."


Yeah. Buy your own vodka ktteh!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 31, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Yeah. Buy your own vodka ktteh!


I've been eating a lot of ice cream this week because of a cold, and it soothes my throat. She was cuddling up to me this morning while I was eating, and I stroked her with one hand and spooned the ice cream with another. But if I had to choose, Lilith is definitely sweeter than all the ice cream in the world.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 31, 2021)

Choosing a DVD.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 31, 2021)

Puss in Boots 
Cat Ballou 
Tom and Jerry 
A street cat named Bob


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 31, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Puss in Boots
> Cat Ballou
> Tom and Jerry
> A street cat named Bob


Think she prefers Rock Profile!


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2021)

Smallest man with his cat.


♥️♥️😀


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 31, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Walked into the bedroom with my shoes and coat on to grab the keys. Bella thought I was coming to take her to the vet and ducked down. Then peeked her head up watching to see if I would come over to grab her



Effie is due back to the vet today for a check up, she is viewing the cat carrier in the hall with great suspicion. The cat door is locked.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 31, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Effie is due back to the vet today for a check up, she is viewing the cat carrier in the hall with great suspicion. The cat door is locked.



When I need to put the girls into a cattery, I tend to get the carriers out the night before and place it in the kitchen. Then when its time to call uber, I get out the cat treats and close the kitchen door. Once they have finished the treats, I put them each in the carriers. I feel awful and hate myself when they try to get out the kitchen, but can't escape as the door is closed.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2021)

Came across this..
A guy built a bedroom for his cat...with a little tablet showing squirrels and birds etc


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Came across this..
> A guy built a bedroom for his cat...with a little tablet showing squirrels and birds etc
> 
> View attachment 303873View attachment 303874View attachment 303875View attachment 303876View attachment 303877



That is absolutely gorgeous!  Bet the cat still sleeps in the middle of the humans bed and hogs the covers though


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2021)

First firework of the night just went off right outside our windows.  Thank fuck our cats are not worried by them - Jakey charged TOWARDS the window to have a look out


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 31, 2021)

Epona said:


> First firework of the night just went off right outside our windows.  Thank fuck our cats are not worried by them - Jakey charged TOWARDS the window to have a look out


I was worried it would freak Lilith out, but she seems unbothered as usual. I'm recovering from a cold and to be honest, she gets more startled when I have to cough or sneeze.


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I was worried it would freak Lilith out, but she seems unbothered as usual. I'm recovering from a cold and to be honest, she gets more startled when I have to cough or sneeze.



Oh aye, if I sneeze they both sit bolt upright looking shocked.  Firework goes off outside they are eager to go to the window and have a look


----------



## ddraig (Jan 1, 2022)

Kizzy is a bit freaked out but not gone to hide


----------



## waxoyl (Jan 1, 2022)

Welcome to the new year may it be soft and fluffy.


----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2022)

Sonic spent the firework session sitting on my lap (where he has been having cuddles for most of the evening) looking out of the window at the mass of fireworks going off locally.  Jakey was fast asleep on his pillow throughout, didn't even look up.  Sonic has now gone to the cat pillow to curl up with Jakey


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 1, 2022)

12:45 and fucking cunts are still letting of fireworks. Cunts

Chloe isn't bothered by it and is sleeping in bed next to me but Rogue and Bella are hiding


----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm worried about Sonic.  He is so skinny and looking a bit frail.  He is eating, but I don't see him eating a lot in one go.  Have a vet appointment booked for the morning of the 3rd - I already mentioned this and that I would take him to the hospital if he stopped eating or got worse before then (I have also posted about my dissatisfaction with my local vet surgery recently in terms of availability of appointments) - well he has been ticking along with no major dip in condition, but I wouldn't say he was in great shape.

I've had a difficult time over the festive period because I am worrying about him constantly.  But as I have health anxiety, I do not know how much I am building this up.  Could be I get him to the vet and he hasn't lost any weight and is fine.  Could be I get him to the vet and they tell me he's old and nearing his time (although his nephew Jakey who is just 3 months younger is plump and muscular and running around like a racehorse!!!)  It might be that I am overly worried and nothing is wrong, this time of year was difficult when Radar died because he became ill over the New Year festive period, it might be that I am reading too much into things, I've been having a lot of trouble recently with anxiety.  I hope it is something wrong with me in terms of worrying unnecessarily about Sonic instead of being something with him that I need to be worried about.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2022)

Epona said:


> I'm worried about Sonic.  He is so skinny and looking a bit frail.  He is eating, but I don't see him eating a lot in one go.  Have a vet appointment booked for the morning of the 3rd - I already mentioned this and that I would take him to the hospital if he stopped eating or got worse before then (I have also posted about my dissatisfaction with my local vet surgery recently in terms of availability of appointments) - well he has been ticking along with no major dip in condition, but I wouldn't say he was in great shape.
> 
> I've had a difficult time over the festive period because I am worrying about him constantly.  But as I have health anxiety, I do not know how much I am building this up.  Could be I get him to the vet and he hasn't lost any weight and is fine.  Could be I get him to the vet and they tell me he's old and nearing his time (although his nephew Jakey who is just 3 months younger is plump and muscular and running around like a racehorse!!!)  It might be that I am overly worried and nothing is wrong, this time of year was difficult when Radar died because he became ill over the New Year festive period, it might be that I am reading too much into things, I've been having a lot of trouble recently with anxiety.  I hope it is something wrong with me in terms of worrying unnecessarily about Sonic instead of being something with him that I need to be worried about.


Hopefully it's just old age. Lilith's only a year and a half, but she doesn't eat most meals in one go, although she's usually finished by the time of her next meal. So I wouldn't worry too much about that. The weight loss could be worms or something else minor. Anxiety is understandable though, considering the loss of Radar and the time of year. I also have a tendency of reading patterns into things, but I'm sure it's just coincidence.  Not long now until your vet appointment and they'll be able to let you know what's what. Hold on to the fact that at least nothing's happened that requires the emergency vet! Thinking of you all.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 1, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Welcome to the new year may it be soft and fluffy.View attachment 304033


What a gorgeous moggie!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2022)

Lilith making the most of this unseasonably mild January!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith making the most of this unseasonably mild January!



and planning re-modelling the garden with more catnip plants...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2022)

(((( Epona and sonic ))))

would you be able to weigh him at home?  (some cats wouldn't stand for being picked up and held while you stand on the scales - don't know if it's practical with him)

i'd be inclined to try not to worry too much (easier said than done) and take the situation over a few days at a time rather than get too worried by one 'bad' day (within reason) - older cats, like older people, will have the occasional day when they aren't feeling so good, and don't feel like eating much, but can be ok the next day.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 1, 2022)

This is what generated the huge vet bill.






The dark areas are bruising. She was in a hell of a state, poor wee girl. She's doing well now, eating well which will help the healing.

It must have been a dog, a cat couldn't inflict bruising like that.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (((( Epona and sonic ))))
> 
> would you be able to weigh him at home?  (some cats wouldn't stand for being picked up and held while you stand on the scales - don't know if it's practical with him)
> 
> i'd be inclined to try not to worry too much (easier said than done) and take the situation over a few days at a time rather than get too worried by one 'bad' day (within reason) - older cats, like older people, will have the occasional day when they aren't feeling so good, and don't feel like eating much, but can be ok the next day.



I tried to get him on the kitchen scales but it's only got a small platform and he wasn't having it - tried getting him to sit in a box and a big bowl so I could weigh him in that but it was a no-go - he was all "why are you doing weird stuff with me?" and skulked off in a huff.  I need some baby scales really - accurate enough to weigh small animals and with a big platform - but haven't had time to get any this week.

He didn't have much interest in food yesterday although did eat a little (if he stops for 24 hours that is emergency hospital time) but earlier this evening he ate half a pouch of whiskas and I've bought some chicken breasts as he is usually all over that when I offer it, I'll poach one for him later.  Not sure it is what he is supposed to be eating (he is on early renal dry food) but I am just looking at keeping him going until his vet appointment on Monday morning as the priority right now.

He's on my lap with Jakey and we're all having cuddles, he seems frail though, poor wee mite.  I love him to bits.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2022)

Epona said:


> I tried to get him on the kitchen scales but it's only got a small platform and he wasn't having it - tried getting him to sit in a box and a big bowl so I could weigh him in that but it was a no-go - he was all "why are you doing weird stuff with me?" and skulked off in a huff. I need some baby scales really - accurate enough to weigh small animals and with a big platform - but haven't had time to get any this week.



possibly stating the obvious, but would he be OK with you picking him up and standing on the bathroom scales, then repeating the exercise without kitty and doing A minus B equals Cat?


----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> possibly stating the obvious, but would he be OK with you picking him up and standing on the bathroom scales, then repeating the exercise without kitty and doing A minus B equals Cat?



Don't have any bathroom scales, and in general they are not accurate enough to track weight loss in a small animal, only to give an approximate weight. (accurate to 250g is not accurate enough)


----------



## Numbers (Jan 1, 2022)

Fireworks huh!  Dennis Brown ain’t Down.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 1, 2022)

Lil’ Bob’s my fella


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 1, 2022)

Epona said:


> I tried to get him on the kitchen scales but it's only got a small platform and he wasn't having it - tried getting him to sit in a box and a big bowl so I could weigh him in that but it was a no-go - he was all "why are you doing weird stuff with me?" and skulked off in a huff.  I need some baby scales really - accurate enough to weigh small animals and with a big platform - but haven't had time to get any this week.
> 
> He didn't have much interest in food yesterday although did eat a little (if he stops for 24 hours that is emergency hospital time) but earlier this evening he ate half a pouch of whiskas and I've bought some chicken breasts as he is usually all over that when I offer it, I'll poach one for him later.  Not sure it is what he is supposed to be eating (he is on early renal dry food) but I am just looking at keeping him going until his vet appointment on Monday morning as the priority right now.
> 
> He's on my lap with Jakey and we're all having cuddles, he seems frail though, poor wee mite.  I love him to bits.



I really hope Sonic is on the mend. Sending positive vibes 🙂


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 1, 2022)

These 3 photos show how much Bella prefers to cuddle up next to her big sister, rather than with Rogue. Bella and Rogue have a 'I'm the dominate cat' rivalry in the flat.


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2022)

You know a neighbour's cat likes you when they try to claw the pavement as you're stroking their back.


----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2022)

He's back at his food bowl and scoffing like a good'un right now - after crying myself to sleep this morning because I hadn't seen him eat much, I am now more hopeful that it was something viral (or a flare-up of some latent virus) that he is now getting over.  He's almost constantly snotty so it's hard to tell but it's possible he might have been more congested than usual over the last week - fingers crossed - seeing him eat a couple of times in the space of this evening has given me some hope, and he's now jumped up onto a table and is giving himself a bath.  This morning he was in the sun with his eyes closed and honestly looked like he was about ready to cark it, I was proper upset and worried about him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2022)

Epona said:


> He's back at his food bowl and scoffing like a good'un right now - after crying myself to sleep this morning because I hadn't seen him eat much, I am now more hopeful that it was something viral (or a flare-up of some latent virus) that he is now getting over.  He's almost constantly snotty so it's hard to tell but it's possible he might have been more congested than usual over the last week - fingers crossed - seeing him eat a couple of times in the space of this evening has given me some hope, and he's now jumped up onto a table and is giving himself a bath.  This morning he was in the sun with his eyes closed and honestly looked like he was about ready to cark it, I was proper upset and worried about him.


I'm so sorry you've been going through that, Epona. I'm glad he's got some appetite back!


----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm so sorry you've been going through that, Epona. I'm glad he's got some appetite back!


Thank you, it's all just exacerbated by happening over Xmas and New Year when a lot of stuff (including vets) are shut or operating a reduced service so it is more difficult to get them seen  (plus Xmas/Boxing Day and NYD being at the weekend this year meaning EXTRA days when everything is closed compared to most years).

Which is just what happened when Radar got ill and stopped eating over New Years 2 years ago, I rushed him to the vet on the 2nd after he'd refused all food on the 1st having lost some weight over the previous couple of weeks, we were due to take him in later in the week for a weigh in and checkup but it became more urgent over the festive period - and that is haunting me a bit, it's like history repeating itself and I get the fear.

But then this evening Sonic has had a decent scoff, he's groomed himself and he's spent all evening on my lap demanding cuddles - and I tend to think that even the most friendly, human-loving and affectionate cat in the world (which he is) would probably find a quiet spot by himself rather than want cuddles if he was feeling really unwell or about to keel over.  So there is that.

Fingers crossed for the vet visit on Monday - I need to write a list of things to talk about - he's a right bugger when it comes to having his teeth looked at (Sonic, not the vet!) so I do want to ask whether they have been properly looked at recently - for a year I couldn't even go in the examination room with him due to COVID so half the time I've no idea what they've actually looked at.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 2, 2022)

It was a sleepless night last night. Had Chloe and her chonky weight sleeping on my left thigh and Bella sleeping on top of me. Gave them both as long as I could before politely nudging them off as the combined weight was becoming too much


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> It was a sleepless night last night. Had Chloe and her chonky weight sleeping on my left thigh and Bella sleeping on top of me. Gave them both as long as I could before politely nudging them off as the combined weight was becoming too much



I know when Jakey decides to sleep on me he feels like a fucking sandbag!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 2, 2022)

Today is the day the decorations come down.

These bags hold the tinsel and whatnot that goes in the hall and kitchen. Can you guess what's currently in the one on the right?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 2, 2022)

... and then when I was writing that earlier post, this happened


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 2, 2022)

Epona said:


> I know when Jakey decides to sleep on me he feels like a fucking sandbag!



They seem to be able to put on about twenty stone, when you are trying to get the quilt over you.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 2, 2022)

Been over to see my brother this afternoon who lives Sydenham/Crystal Palace, and was yet again delighted to see his lovely female cat called Fizz.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Been over to see my brother this afternoon who lives Sydenham/Crystal Palace, and was yet again delighted to see his lovely female cat called Fizz.
> 
> View attachment 304251


Hello Fizz! Are you always this friendly in greeting visitors?


----------



## philosophical (Jan 2, 2022)

When my brother and his family went abroad for an extended holiday I used to drive over to his place and feed Fizz about 3 times every two days. Now that was about 4 years ago, but astonishingly she still gives me the head nudges, and side slides and the like even now.
Honoured.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 2, 2022)

It was either this or the Crafting thread.

Ginge attempts quilting


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy to report that Sonic is eating well today and has more energy, vet first thing in the morning to get him checked out, fingers crossed nothing serious underlying his recent illness.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2022)

: purr :


----------



## Cloo (Jan 2, 2022)

Dropped off a mac charging cable we'd borrowed from a nieghbour further down the road and discovered she has two giant floofy ragdoll cats! 😍


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 2, 2022)

Aiming for this vibe in 2022.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 2, 2022)

Vivian loves her box <3


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 2, 2022)

Lil’ Bob has been a complete bastard to his brother all day but Mrs SFM left her glasses downstairs and has caught them in a state of harmony


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2022)

Sonic is in acute renal failure and has days rather than weeks.
I am to take him to have him put down when he stops eating.
I feel like someone has emptied me out and binned my insides, like there's nothing inside me to feel anything right now.
Will probably collapse later when it sinks in.


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2022)

The vet was very kind.  Gave him a B12 injection which might help with his appetite in the short term.  But the end is not far off for him either way.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh Epona, you must endure the unendurable.
I wish you weren’t having to face this.
My sympathy.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> Sonic is in acute renal failure and has days rather than weeks.
> I am to take him to have him put down when he stops eating.
> I feel like someone has emptied me out and binned my insides, like there's nothing inside me to feel anything right now.
> Will probably collapse later when it sinks in.


((Epona )) I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2022)

The vet said he's not in pain, an option would be to take him to hospital and put him on a drip which would help with hydration in the short term, but as it would be stressful and would only be extending his life for the sake of it I decided to bring him home, the vet agreed that is the better option in this case.

Jakey is going to lose all all the arguments about who gets my lap this week, sorry Jakes, you will have plenty of time with me after, you plump and unreasonably fit and healthy cat


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 3, 2022)

Really sorry to hear the news about Sonic. Please give him some cuddles from his fan club here at urban.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 3, 2022)

As always in these situations, words slightly fail me Epona 
So sorry to hear it. At least he's not in pain and you got him home.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 3, 2022)

I am so, so sorry to hear this Epona


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> Sonic is in acute renal failure and has days rather than weeks.
> I am to take him to have him put down when he stops eating.
> I feel like someone has emptied me out and binned my insides, like there's nothing inside me to feel anything right now.
> Will probably collapse later when it sinks in.



Oh no! That is awful news - so sorry to hear this. I’ve been there so you have my sympathy and empathy as you carry out the most painful part of the privilege of sharing your life with a cat. I’m sure he knows how loved he is and doesn’t face this alone. Sending best wishes (although that won’t even begin to cover what you’re feeling). 😢


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2022)

We've also got fleas again (mice came back in recently) but I can't give him a spot on, I forgot to pick up a flea comb at the vets as I was upset, I'm picking them off him.  I don't know what else to do.  I think his last flea treatment somehow triggered this, he was a bit ill a couple of days afterwards.

I'm feeling upset and angry at the moment, probably trying to find a why for this and place blame somehow.  It's not right.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 3, 2022)

(((( Epona and sonic ))))


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2022)

Lovely cuddle going on on my lap right now, my heart is breaking though.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> Lovely cuddle going on on my lap right now, my heart is breaking though.
> 
> View attachment 304327


Try and take some consolation in the fact he had a lovely life with you. It's obvious how much you love your cats.


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm worried about Jakey too, I got Jakey when he was a year old, he's Sonic's nephew and only 3 months younger so they are really more like brothers - they have been pretty much welded together since the day I brought Jakey home (no lengthy introduction process, they were immediate best friends and have spent pretty much every minute of the last 14 years together, aside from vet visits/hospital stays), what is he going to go through when Sonic is gone?  It's not something I can explain to him, he's going to lose his best friend with even less understanding of why than I am going through.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 3, 2022)

Horrible horrible news Epona ... your care and concern for all of your cats shines through always and Sonic could not possibly in any universe have had a more loved or well-tended existence. I wish you all the strength in the world through this wrenching time.


----------



## KatyF (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh I'm so sorry Epona, the pain is like nothing else.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 3, 2022)

Epona 
Just heartbroken for you. 😟
This is very sad news. 
Poor Sonic 😟
You have always done your best for your cats and Sonic had a beautiful, happy life with you. 
((((((Epona))))))


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

oh no, not Sonic! have always loved seeing his little face on this thread! So sorry Epona - he knows he is loved for sure - he's had a grand life with you x


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh god I just realised they've stopped letting people into the consultation room again due to COVID, does this mean when I have to have him put down that I won't be able to be with him????

OK that is preying on my mind now, would it be too weird of me to phone them and ask?  Given that he hates anything medical it might actually do me some serious mental harm if I just have to hand him over at the door and not stay with him.  I can't contemplate that, I might have to take him somewhere else if I can't be with him at the end.  They'd let me be with him, wouldn't they?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Not weird at all. Give em a call.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh god I just realised they've stopped letting people into the consultation room again due to COVID, does this mean when I have to have him put down that I won't be able to be with him????
> 
> OK that is preying on my mind now, would it be too weird of me to phone them and ask?  Given that he hates anything medical it might actually do me some serious mental harm if I just have to hand him over at the door and not stay with him.  I can't contemplate that, I might have to take him somewhere else if I can't be with him at the end.  They'd let me be with him, wouldn't they?



Please phone them and ask, do it now.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh god I just realised they've stopped letting people into the consultation room again due to COVID, does this mean when I have to have him put down that I won't be able to be with him????
> 
> OK that is preying on my mind now, would it be too weird of me to phone them and ask?  Given that he hates anything medical it might actually do me some serious mental harm if I just have to hand him over at the door and not stay with him.  I can't contemplate that, I might have to take him somewhere else if I can't be with him at the end.  They'd let me be with him, wouldn't they?



I have to take our two in tomorrow morning and they’ve confirmed that one person from every household can accompany them (as long as masked, etc.). Of course they’re going to let you be with him.


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Please phone them and ask, do it now.



I can't really do the phone well, I'll get my husband to call them when he wakes up, he owes me a favour atm.


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> I have to take our two in tomorrow morning and they’ve confirmed that one person from every household can accompany them (as long as masked, etc.). Of course they’re going to let you be with him.



Aye but I wasn't allowed in earlier when he had the appointment 
If this vet surgery won't let me in then when the time comes I'll take him somewhere else if need be, I have to be with him, I can't just hand him over to strangers in a situation that he hates and fears.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> Aye but I wasn't allowed in earlier when he had the appointment
> If this vet surgery won't let me in then when the time comes I'll take him somewhere else if need be, I have to be with him, I can't just hand him over to strangers in a situation that he hates and fears.



Absolutely - it’s the reason our two fell behind on their jabs. I wasn’t prepared to have them prodded and poked without a reassuring presence in the room. 
I was quoting the policy at my local vet (as I checked today) but, talking to other local cat owners, it seems standard for Leeds afaik. It would be a hard hearted bastard of a vet who prevented you being there at the end. I hope you find a compassionate practice. 🙂


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2022)

seeformiles what are yours going in for tomorrow?  I hope routine stuff, nothing serious?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> Sonic is in acute renal failure and has days rather than weeks.
> I am to take him to have him put down when he stops eating.
> I feel like someone has emptied me out and binned my insides, like there's nothing inside me to feel anything right now.
> Will probably collapse later when it sinks in.



So so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 3, 2022)

Epona I'm so sorry to hear this.
((Epona))
((Sonic))
((Jakey))


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> seeformiles what are yours going in for tomorrow?  I hope routine stuff, nothing serious?



Nothing serious at all (touch wood) - Lil’ Bob is getting his 2nd vaccine jab and Vic his first since he managed to evade capture 3 weeks ago. I know I’ll be in their bad books for a bit but these things must be done.


----------



## polly (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh Epona I am so sorry to hear this, what a horrible shock  Just to echo everyone else: not weird at all to phone the vet and ask. I was allowed in with Osh but that was at the beginning of November so things could have changed. I am happy to call for you if you like x


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 3, 2022)

So sad Epona, it is unfair


----------



## oryx (Jan 3, 2022)

I am so sorry to read the news about Sonic, Epona 

I really hope you can be with him.


----------



## A380 (Jan 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh god I just realised they've stopped letting people into the consultation room again due to COVID, does this mean when I have to have him put down that I won't be able to be with him????
> 
> OK that is preying on my mind now, would it be too weird of me to phone them and ask?  Given that he hates anything medical it might actually do me some serious mental harm if I just have to hand him over at the door and not stay with him.  I can't contemplate that, I might have to take him somewhere else if I can't be with him at the end.  They'd let me be with him, wouldn't they?


In the last lock down two separate friends had to have pets put to sleep and in both cases the (different) vets let them go in for it. Hope that is the case for you,


----------



## smmudge (Jan 3, 2022)

So so sorry to hear that Epona  how awful for you, OH and Jakey. Thinking of you, really hope they'll let you be there with him at the vets x


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 3, 2022)

Heart breaking to hear this Epona


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 4, 2022)

Lil’ Bob was a model of stoicism at the vet but Vic was a noisy diva who howled and protested every inch of the way - probably because of how I stuffed him into the basket. Neither talking to me now but good to get their jabs up to date. I still feel like a right bastard.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 4, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob was a model of stoicism at the vet but Vic was a noisy diva who howled and protested every inch of the way - probably because of how I stuffed him into the basket. Neither talking to me now but good to get their jabs up to date. I still feel like a right bastard.


It's part of being a parent, whether your children are human or feline, to make them sometimes do things they don't want to do but is for their own good. They'll soon forget and be back to their loving selves with you!


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 4, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> It's part of being a parent, whether your children are human or feline, to make them sometimes do things they don't want to do but is for their own good. They'll soon forget and be back to their loving selves with you!



Vic has sat on my lap and a Dreamie has sealed the deal. Lil’ Bob is proving more difficult to win over. I’ll give him until lunchtime 🙂


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2022)

Sun soaking sisters this morning


----------



## polly (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeah I ate some of your plant and fucking what


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2022)

What a look! Great pic


----------



## polly (Jan 4, 2022)

ddraig said:


> What a look! Great pic



That's her face all the time. She is quite grumpy but I think she suffers a bit from looking so pissed off, everyone just assumes she hates them


----------



## Cloo (Jan 4, 2022)

So sorry Epona, I know it's super hard right now.  You've given him such a good life and that means a lot. X


----------



## smmudge (Jan 4, 2022)

Comfy


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 4, 2022)

Sorry to hear this Epona. I was allowed in last May when we weren't allowed in for consultations.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 4, 2022)

Horrible news Epona.  You have loved him and made the best life for him. 

If its any help, the vets round here are letting people in for this, even where they have to hand the pet over for more general examinations.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 4, 2022)

It would have to take a pretty hard-hearted person to not allow you in for a final goodbye, and that sort of person shouldn't be a vet in the first place. You don't deserve this extra worry on top of the sad news.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2022)

Cuddles with my little girl.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 5, 2022)

Cat or rock,  can * you * tell the difference?


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 5, 2022)

All catnipped out


----------



## Numbers (Jan 6, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your little one Epona 

I'm sure the vet will let you in, I know we use the same vet and I was/am always happy that it was Angel who helped our boys Hanson and Wolfie to sleep.  I always think/remember they were taken by an Angel.

I think also the last time I seen you we were on the same bus on the way to the vet, when we were putting Wolfie to sleep.


----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Sorry to hear about your little one Epona
> 
> I'm sure the vet will let you in, I know we use the same vet and I was/am always happy that it was Angel who helped our boys Hanson and Wolfie to sleep.  I always think/remember they were taken by an Angel.
> 
> I think also the last time I seen you we were on the same bus on the way to the vet, when we were putting Wolfie to sleep.



Thank you.  I think Angel is off this week, we saw a locum on Monday, apparently most of the regular staff have coronavirus at the moment - I don't know whether that includes him, I hope he's OK though.

And yes that was the last time I saw you both, on that bus journey with Wolfie - I think I had Sonic with me then who was having his vaccinations that day.

I'm absolutely devastated and struggling a bit tbh, mind you having a few days with him to lavish him with affection is better than a sudden traumatic end.  He's not left my side all week, thank goodness I have nowhere else I have to be right now and can spend every minute with him.  He's a very affectionate cat.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 6, 2022)

I remember the day Wolfie was put to sleep. His back legs had dropped a few days before and he stopped eating. We set up camp in the front room so he could sleep on the bed with us (he couldn't get up the stairs) and had water/litter close by etc.

The morning before taking him he suddenly had a bit of life and wanted to go out the garden, he did but was really rickety, he took a drink from his fav' spot (an old bowl we had out with water), had a shit in his fav' spot but didn't cover it, but the other cat Ti covered it for him, it was really weird to see but beautiful too, then Wolfie had a bite to eat and went and lay down in his fav' spot under the table before we headed off to the vet a few hours later.

It was very bitter sweet to see him do some of his fav' things, us knowing he was soon leaving us. I loved that cat.

FWIW this was he  - he was 17 in this photo, how he made it to the age he did is beyond me cos he was through the absolute wars.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 6, 2022)

I do not have my own cat.
Some of the posts on here move me to tears, but also elicit huge joy.
I am so glad that this small cat loving community is a genuine refuge on the internet.
I love all your cats.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 6, 2022)

Numbers , Epona and philosophical Loved for your beautiful posts, even though it's a sad topic.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 6, 2022)

Someonebody knows I'm typing about another cat and has plonked in front of me.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 6, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Someonebody knows I'm typing about another cat and has plonked in front of me.
> 
> View attachment 304732


Yeah, Lilith does that all the time when I'm on this thread! She keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2022)

As usual, Jakey is rarely far from Sonic's side - he has been grooming Sonic and helping to keep him warm by cuddling up close (they are best friends) although since I switched them to renal food back in November Jakey has gained a lot of weight while Sonic has lost weight recently due to his poor health and Jakey is very clumsy and tends to sit on top of him, so I sometimes have to rearrange them so that Sonic doesn't get squished. 

I also found a nice red fleece blankie for Sonic to help keep him warm but Jakey keeps nicking it, so I now have an assortment of warm fleecy things on the sofa for the both of them.

Sonic is the blue (darker) one (I think the face recognition on my phone is a bit dodgy though, it only recognises Jakey's paler furred face and won't recognise Sonic's face to focus on).


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 6, 2022)

Just heard a right old racket going on next door to find the boys up to shenanigans under the dining room table (I.e. trying to knock seven bells out of each other) . Both of them have the decency to look guilty at least


----------



## philosophical (Jan 6, 2022)

So today’s tutorial is from Bloom on how to scrounge when yoghurt is wielded.

First look.



Then THE look.



Then it all comes together.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 6, 2022)

My Mr Toes!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 6, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> My Mr Toes!
> 
> View attachment 304802


Handsome boy!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 6, 2022)

We've got a team chat at work, and our new manager was saying we can use it for anything work related and share personal stuff as long as it's work appropriate. In her words "Like if you've got a new kitten, for example, but I will demand pics!" So I posted a pic of Lilith, and everyone agreed she's beautiful. I was able to tell her that my colleagues all love her.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 6, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> We've got a team chat at work, and our new manager was saying we can use it for anything work related and share personal stuff as long as it's work appropriate. In her words "Like if you've got a new kitten, for example, but I will demand pics!" So I posted a pic of Lilith, and everyone agreed she's beautiful. I was able to tell her that my colleagues all love her.



Tbf she is a gorgeous girl 😺


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 6, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Tbf she is a gorgeous girl 😺


I know! (said in a high pitched, gooey voice)


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 6, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Someonebody knows I'm typing about another cat and has plonked in front of me.
> 
> View attachment 304732


You're being put under a spell - Look into my eyes, not around the eyes...


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 6, 2022)

philosophical said:


> So today’s tutorial is from Bloom on how to scrounge when yoghurt is wielded.
> 
> First look.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of this 😉


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2022)

Sonic is an indoor cat, due to him being ill we have been keeping him in the sitting room which is a lot warmer than the rest of the flat with nearby food, water, litter tray, me, Jakey, and loads of fleeces for snuggly warmth.

A while ago he decided he still needed to give the rest of his territory (ie the rest of the flat) a tour just to make sure it was still his, he was at the sitting room door yelling to be let out so I obliged and accompanied him on his route into every corner of every room just to make sure he was OK while he made his way around rubbing his head on stuff.  He has eaten some food within the last hour and groomed himself and leaped up onto stuff and sat in the sun when it was shining through the windows yesterday afternoon and seems very happy and relaxed, there is no pain or distress.  He seems normal in himself iykwim, although thin and frail, he is still with it in cognitive terms.

At our appointment on Saturday I am going to absolutely check, for my own peace of mind, that there is absolutely nothing that can be done - I think this is probably correct, but he is clearly still a happy cat and if there is some treatment that could give him a bit longer without pain or distress I would absolutely go for it.  I don't think that is likely, but it is something I need to talk through again with the vet.  I wish our regular vet was back, these life or death conversations about my cats only seem to happen with vets that I've never seen before, either locums or a hospital vet in Radar's case   I just recall that I once had to remind a locum vet that we had insurance, then they were happy to recommend a different course of action and that sort of thing always preys on my mind a bit.

I know I am just clutching at straws, but I have to be certain and want to have a proper discussion about it.  Hopefully OH will be allowed in to translate/advocate for me and Sonic, I do wonder whether I missed something on Monday due to my auditory processing and comprehension issues and the vet wearing a face mask.

(EDIT: And he has just now gone to the food bowls to go scoffage of his own accord, and then headed to scratch the shit out of some furniture)


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2022)

The sun is shining again this morning and he is sunning himself.  I love seeing him enjoy such a simple thing as a bit of sunshine coming in through the window.  I was hoping we'd have some sun this week and we've been lucky with that at least, he is loving it.  I love him with all my heart.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 7, 2022)

Epona you are being brave,
That is a lovely picture.


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 7, 2022)

Epona I’m so sorry you and Sonic are going through this. 

When my dear marmalade boy Ollie was diagnosed a few years ago, after staying at the vet’s for blood tests, urine tests, x-rays and scans, I agreed to tablets that should keep him more comfortable for the time he had left. He wasn’t tricky about taking tablets, he was on a normal wet diet anyway and in a multi-cat household and an open-plan house it wasn’t practical anyway to give him an individual diet. He had three good months after starting medication. He told me very clearly when he had had enough, he just stopped engaging. No more greeting, no desire to be touched or spoken to, no acknowledgement that I or the other cats or dog were in the room, just a brief glance up and a clear “just leave me alone” vibe, total disengagement. I’m thankful that he made it easy for me to be sure it was the right time. The vet came out, so Ollie could spend his final afternoon on his chosen chair.

Was it right to keep him going for those few months on medication? I didn’t have insurance and my family thought it was madness. But I’d do the same again.

The responsibility to decide when an adored pet dies is huge, and when they decline very slowly then every extra month, week, day is precious. We’ve had this with so many cats and dogs, ponies and poultry, rabbits and guinea pigs… they don’t usually just die peacefully in their sleep one night, and better make that call a week too soon than a day too late.

Hugs to you and your gorgeous boy.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 7, 2022)

Epona said:


> Sonic is an indoor cat, due to him being ill we have been keeping him in the sitting room which is a lot warmer than the rest of the flat with nearby food, water, litter tray, me, Jakey, and loads of fleeces for snuggly warmth.
> 
> A while ago he decided he still needed to give the rest of his territory (ie the rest of the flat) a tour just to make sure it was still his, he was at the sitting room door yelling to be let out so I obliged and accompanied him on his route into every corner of every room just to make sure he was OK while he made his way around rubbing his head on stuff.  He has eaten some food within the last hour and groomed himself and leaped up onto stuff and sat in the sun when it was shining through the windows yesterday afternoon and seems very happy and relaxed, there is no pain or distress.  He seems normal in himself iykwim, although thin and frail, he is still with it in cognitive terms.
> 
> ...



Fwiw, our experience with Buttons was that we got the terminal diagnosis on the Monday with another follow up appointment 5 days  later. Reading between the lines (& with the benefit of hindsight) she was preparing us for the inevitable and was letting us say goodbye and spoil her for one last time. Buttons seemed to know what was going on as she, uncharacteristically, sat on a cushion on the sofa like a Queen while we fed her tuna, sausages and all manner of forbidden foodstuffs. On the morning in question, she said goodbye to Mrs SFM, went uncomplainingly into the cat basket and I took her to the vet - making sure she was cosseted, hugged, whispered to and reassured throughout what had to happen (still makes me cry now writing this…) but I can say hand on heart she had a good and dignified end in my arms. I really hope there may be some unobtrusive way to keep Sonic going but, if not, I hope you summon the necessary strength to do the best for him - as I’m sure you will. xx


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 7, 2022)

Lil’ Bob’s just come in with cold ears and paws - demanding I warm these extremities up:


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 7, 2022)

Ginge in the middle of having a wash.


----------



## oryx (Jan 7, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> View attachment 304938
> Ginge in the middle of having a wash.


 he doesn't look too impressed with having his photo taken!


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 7, 2022)

oryx said:


> he doesn't look too impressed with having his photo taken!


He had earlier fell out of his box. The box started tipping and he was still washing till it got to about 45°. He's so uncat. But totally adorable.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ozzie is the hunter in our family (moths and mice) but Orson seems to be hunting dead leaves today.  He found one on the mat by the back door this morning and was playing with it and during the day I have found four more on the kitchen floor, once with him sitting on it.  I think he's going out and bringing them in.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 7, 2022)

Composition With Cat and Tulips (2022)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Composition With Cat and Tulips (2022)





that's a 'we need to talk' look...


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Composition With Cat and Tulips (2022)
> 
> View attachment 304970



I absolutely love seeing photos of her, I just adore her grumpy little face ❤️


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> I absolutely love seeing photos of her, I just adore her grumpy little face ❤️



I'm getting a Queen Victoria vibe...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> I absolutely love seeing photos of her, I just adore her grumpy little face ❤️


My brother's ex has always had cats. Apparently when my niece was about five she told him "But I don't like the black ones Dad, they've got cross faces!" It's true, most cats appear to be smiling when you look at them sideways but the curve of the mouth isn't as obvious with our gothic beauties. Mind you, I've had the opportunity to observe Lilith when she's sleeping and I now know her face well enough to see the mouth line. Also she's still too wide eyed and kittenish to have that stern look yet.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 8, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 304973


That could be titled as either 'Its a hard life" or "Holding on for dear life after one too many'


----------



## philosophical (Jan 8, 2022)

Feral Harry caught yesterday in fleeting sunshine on Sylvia’s path next door.
He basically bosses this part of our road, keeps all the other cats in order….in thrall to him!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2022)

Both of em quite close on the bed this morning, Misty had the higher ground as she has taken to climbing and lying on us, like a goat, not light either!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jan 8, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 304973


----------



## Epona (Jan 8, 2022)

Sonic was put to sleep this afternoon.

He had declined over the last couple of days and was barely eating and very frail.  He wasn't in pain and up until the end was still incredibly loving (we had lovely cuddles this morning, I think he was tired and instinctively knew he was nearing the end and just like he has always been he wanted to be near me).

We were able to be with him at the end.



*Sonic Boom: 1st Nov 2006 - 8th Jan 2022.*
Love you always.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2022)

ah no 
RIP Sonic Boom

Hope it gets easier for you to deal with soon Epona


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 8, 2022)

RIP Sonic
((( Epona )))


----------



## oryx (Jan 8, 2022)

Sorry to hear that, Epona

I'm so glad you were able to be with him at the end.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Sonic was put to sleep this afternoon.
> 
> He had declined over the last couple of days and was barely eating and very frail.  He wasn't in pain and up until the end was still incredibly loving (we had lovely cuddles this morning, I think he was tired and instinctively knew he was nearing the end and just like he has always been he wanted to be near me).
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry. My heart breaks for you. It's the painful downside of loving these beautiful creatures.  
Big hugs!  💕


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2022)

No, nothing to see here, nothing at all!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Sonic was put to sleep this afternoon.
> 
> He had declined over the last couple of days and was barely eating and very frail.  He wasn't in pain and up until the end was still incredibly loving (we had lovely cuddles this morning, I think he was tired and instinctively knew he was nearing the end and just like he has always been he wanted to be near me).
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this  but glad you could be with him xx


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2022)

(((Epona and Sonic)))


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 8, 2022)

RIP Sonic xx 
((( Epona  ))) 
I'm so glad you were able to be with him at the end.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2022)

So sorry Epona. RIP Sonic


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 8, 2022)

So sorry for your loss Epona. Glad you were able to be with him at the end. He was clearly a very loved cat who had a great life with you. RIP lovely boy.


----------



## Epona (Jan 8, 2022)

I know it is going to hit me like a truck later, but this was so much better than the way Radar went (2 years ago yesterday - this week sucks!!) - I had time to say goodbye and although seeing his gradual decline was difficult, I knew when it was the right time without it being a sudden tragedy and had already done some pre-grieving if that makes sense.

My immediate feeling when he was gone was deep sadness but tinged with slight relief if that makes sense.  He was just on the verge of starting to suffer, and I was able to judge that over a period of days while giving him all the love and attention possible, rather than everything being a shock.

I will miss him forever and will no doubt grieve deeply once it sinks in, and I do wish that tests had picked it up in time to manage it - but I do feel content about his end of life and the way it was handled (by us and the vet) and that it was the right thing at the right time - I think that is the best we can ask for really.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2022)

rest in purrs, sonic

(((( Epona ))))


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2022)

Go well Sonic, love and strength to you, Epona x


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 8, 2022)

Rest Intensely Purring dear soppy beloved Sonic. Big hug to you Epona, it's so hard.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm very glad you could be with Sonic Epona  - May his memory be a blessing x


----------



## Epona (Jan 8, 2022)

Every so often Jakey wanders over to the door and yells at the top of his voice.  In previous times when we took Sonic to the vet, Jakey was always waiting at the door for us to come back and let his best friend out of the carrier, to be greeted with a very enthusiastic grooming session.  I think (hope!) he will be OK but it will be a big adjustment to being an only cat (in fact Jakey has never in his life up until today been an only cat).

They had been inseparable for 14 years.  Sometimes grumpy with one another and always getting into a spat about who owned today's prime sleeping place, but always curled up together at the end of the day.


----------



## Epona (Jan 8, 2022)

Jakey also was particularly attentive to Sonic last night, to the point where when I was out of the room for a few minutes he gave Sonic a bath that was so enthusiastic that all of Sonic's fur was soaked through and standing up in wet clumps, I had to dry him with a fleece and keep him warm after.  So I do think Jakey on some level understood that Sonic was very ill.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey also was particularly attentive to Sonic last night, to the point where when I was out of the room for a few minutes he gave Sonic a bath that was so enthusiastic that all of Sonic's fur was soaked through and standing up in wet clumps, I had to dry him with a fleece and keep him warm after.  So I do think Jakey on some level understood that Sonic was very ill.


Jakey will need love, kindness and support, and so will you. I hope us Urbs can provide you with that strength to be there for Jakey.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Sonic was put to sleep this afternoon.
> 
> He had declined over the last couple of days and was barely eating and very frail.  He wasn't in pain and up until the end was still incredibly loving (we had lovely cuddles this morning, I think he was tired and instinctively knew he was nearing the end and just like he has always been he wanted to be near me).
> 
> ...



So Sorry Epona. You gave him a brilliant long loving life and you covered him in love right until the end - you couldn’t have done any more and I bet he felt it too. 
Can’t think of anything else to say but I like to think this thread is a community support network for all kitty lovers (certainly helped me in the past) and I hope I’m not overstepping my bounds by saying we’re all here for you 🙂x


----------



## Epona (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support.

I have for years said about Sonic "nothing in this universe will ever love me as much as this cat does" and I was never joking about that - he wasn't at all aloof like a lot of cats and was incredibly loving and loyal, he made it clear each and every day that he absolutely adored me, followed me round like a puppy all the time, always wanted to be picked up and carried and on occasion headbutted me so hard in the face in enthusiastic greeting that I feared for my teeth.

I was so lucky to have that, I was also lucky to have the horrendously mischievous destructicat that was Radar (still much missed) - unique little beings and I am truly blessed to have known them both.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 8, 2022)

Epona I am so sorry. hard to know what to say, but this community feels for you.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 8, 2022)

What everyone else has said. 

From your post, Sonic couldn’t have had a better owner, and he knew it. I’m glad you know that too.

Take care of yourself


----------



## Epona (Jan 8, 2022)

I just found out that one of Sonic's brothers from the same litter died 2 weeks ago, at least Sonic made it through Xmas (we had a very happy one, he was mildly unwell and I'd phoned on Xmas eve to see when I could get an appointment, but he was in good spirits and only just starting to be ill), that must have been particularly difficult for Yoshi's humans to have him die at Xmas.


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> I know it is going to hit me like a truck later, but this was so much better than the way Radar went (2 years ago yesterday - this week sucks!!) - I had time to say goodbye and although seeing his gradual decline was difficult, I knew when it was the right time without it being a sudden tragedy and had already done some pre-grieving if that makes sense.
> 
> My immediate feeling when he was gone was deep sadness but tinged with slight relief if that makes sense.  He was just on the verge of starting to suffer, and I was able to judge that over a period of days while giving him all the love and attention possible, rather than everything being a shock.
> 
> I will miss him forever and will no doubt grieve deeply once it sinks in, and I do wish that tests had picked it up in time to manage it - but I do feel content about his end of life and the way it was handled (by us and the vet) and that it was the right thing at the right time - I think that is the best we can ask for really.


A good summary of your feelings about a sad situation, there is some small comfort in knowing it was as gentle and dignified as it could be, and that both you and he knew it was time.  He had a good life with you.
RIP Sonic xxx


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

All the staff at our vet surgery are locums or temps atm (basically the entire regular team has been Omicroned by all accounts) - they were great and lovely, but I asked if I could have a pawprint like I got when Radar was put down - they hunted round and found an inkpad and presented me with a sheet of A4 filled with loads of pawprints in red ink 🤣 which was not quite the same as the dignified card with a single black pawprint that I had when Radar died - but honestly it will do and it made me laugh, it looked like he'd been on some sort of bloody rampage in a snow-covered landscape - which I found amusing.  There are also a couple of good prints there that were worth the effort.

(I am not into tattoos but if I decided to get any, it would most likely be pawprints of my deceased cats, so having something to record it is better than nothing, or I can use that to do some artwork on paper to put in a frame with a photo or similar)


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 9, 2022)

A paw print is a lovely idea


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

I still keep looking round for 2 cats, it isn't just the crushing grief when I think about Sonic, it is the small things like when I come back into the sitting room and see Jakey and automatically without thinking do a quick visual scan of the room to check where Sonic is (I am not used to seeing the one without the other nearby).


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

And Jakey is doing this weird thing where it almost seems like he is in fear of what may happen to him if he doesn't knead hard enough or purr loudly enough - he's clearly upset but dealing with it in a very Jakey way.


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

I was going to keep Sonic's blankie (found a nice little red fleece just big enough for a long cat to help keep him warm when he was ill) for myself to cuddle when I felt low but maybe Jakey would find it a comfort if it smells of Sonic.

He is being extremely clingy and not quite right, bless him.


----------



## MrCurry (Jan 9, 2022)

So sorry for your loss Epona. Thinking of you X


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

I still haven't "crashed", emotionally speaking, since his death.  It's been a difficult week and I have spent a lot of it crying and cuddling him, I have no doubt that at some point soon I will find myself laying on the floor and wailing like a child.

If I get to that point and post about it here in the depths of grief, please remind me of the things I know - that he had a great life with me, that he spent his last few days happy with me and mostly being cuddled, and that his death was kind and pain-free and dignified and done only after much consideration and from the deepest love and respect for him.


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

Also please everyone else post some pictures and stories of your cats, I am wallowing atm (which is a normal part of grieving and ok and healthy up to a point) but I love hearing about and seeing everyone's cats and I don't want anyone to feel like I am hogging the thread or they can't post happy stuff about their cats - I want to see your happy stuff


----------



## Numbers (Jan 9, 2022)

Here’s Mr Best.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 9, 2022)

RIP Sonic.


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Here’s Mr Best.
> 
> View attachment 305138



He's so gorgeous and certainly knows how to relax to the max - look at him all spread-eagled on the rug 

He has such clear and beautiful Classic Tabby markings too with the trademark bullseye on his side  - he's a real looker


----------



## strung out (Jan 9, 2022)

So sorry for your loss Epona. 

This is Milo hiding under the table cloth from his insulin injection recently.


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

strung out said:


> So sorry for your loss Epona.
> 
> This is Milo hiding under the table cloth from his insulin injection recently.
> 
> View attachment 305141



Did he get his jab eventually?

Gorgeous creature, look at his little face!


----------



## Numbers (Jan 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> He's so gorgeous and certainly knows how to relax to the max - look at him all spread-eagled on the rug
> 
> He has such clear and beautiful Classic Tabby markings too with the trademark bullseye on his side  - he's a real looker


He’s a lovely cat too + he looks so healthy.  Still can’t believe he was abandoned, but he’s fallen on his paws with us.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 9, 2022)

I am currently the "plate" in a Fifi sandwich

Casper being the top layer of bread, Clive's the bottom layer of bread and Fifi is the filling

Light levels permitting I shall try for a picture

Must be getting cold


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 9, 2022)

Nah picture's not going to work


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

Numbers said:


> He’s a lovely cat too + he looks so healthy.  Still can’t believe he was abandoned, but he’s fallen on his paws with us.



I don't get people who abandon pets, full stop.  People sometimes have to give up an animal so it can have a better life if they fall on hard times (lose their job, relationship breakdown, loss of home, loss of income etc), but if they care about it they will find a new home for the animal or do it through a rescue or shelter and it will be a difficult but unavoidable decision for them, rather than just turfing it out on the streets.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 9, 2022)

They just moved away but left him  but also  cos now he's with us.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 9, 2022)

More moody tulip action


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 9, 2022)

Radiator

Dont know how he can get so close, it is boiling hot and he sometimes just pushes his face against. You can tell he's had radiator time when he comes out of the bedroom with a bright red nose and bloodshot eyes.


----------



## strung out (Jan 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> Did he get his jab eventually?
> 
> Gorgeous creature, look at his little face!


In the end, yes! 

I did jinx it though, when I recently posted about how he'd finally gotten used to his insulin routine and sat patiently for me each time. He's been an utter bastard ever since


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 9, 2022)

The boys have mysteriously stopped fighting now they’ve successfully claimed our chairs and started watching telly


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> He had a great life with me, that he spent his last few days happy with me and mostly being cuddled, and that his death was kind and pain-free and dignified and done only after much consideration and from the deepest love and respect for him.



Quoted for posterity.

Everyone on this thread _knows_ how much you love your cats. Be kind to yourself over the coming days and yes, remind yourself of the above often. 

RIP Sonic.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> I still haven't "crashed", emotionally speaking, since his death.  It's been a difficult week and I have spent a lot of it crying and cuddling him, I have no doubt that at some point soon I will find myself laying on the floor and wailing like a child.
> 
> If I get to that point and post about it here in the depths of grief, please remind me of the things I know - that he had a great life with me, that he spent his last few days happy with me and mostly being cuddled, and that his death was kind and pain-free and dignified and done only after much consideration and from the deepest love and respect for him.


You're handling this really well, and I'm glad you're aware that you did all you could for him. But there's no right or wrong way to grieve. Of course we'll be here for you any time, through your good and bad times.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 9, 2022)

Yes sending love.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> I was going to keep Sonic's blankie (found a nice little red fleece just big enough for a long cat to help keep him warm when he was ill) for myself to cuddle when I felt low but maybe Jakey would find it a comfort if it smells of Sonic.
> 
> He is being extremely clingy and not quite right, bless him.



A good friend of mine who takes in and cares for older cats and strays remembers those that have passed on by creating a framed photo montage for each with paw prints and the cat’s collar included. Really helped her to come to terms with their passing. I myself have a bag with Buttons’ collar, a couple of whiskers and the fur from where they had to shave her for the injection - strangely comforting. Like you I’m not into tattoos but, were I to get one, it would be either a likeness or pawprint. Just about the only tattoo I’m certain I’d never regret. 🙂


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 9, 2022)

Mine healed now.... it helped


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2022)

Any patch of sunlight...


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

Numbers said:


> They just moved away but left him  but also  cos now he's with us.



Their loss mate, he's a handsome bugger for sure and obviously very happy and well cared for with you (and he certainly looks in very good nick with his gorgeous physique and glossy coat, plus he looks well happy).  If they didn't appreciate him then they don't deserve him.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 9, 2022)

The 2 little ones earlier.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 9, 2022)

2 hungry ones now.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2022)

Kizzy fishing last night


----------



## ouirdeaux (Jan 9, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> The boys have mysteriously stopped fighting now they’ve successfully claimed our chairs and started watching telly



I don't understand why you think that the chairs are yours.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 9, 2022)

found this while looking for something else today -



sooty lived with one of my neighbours until a few years back.

he never seemed entirely comfortable in daylight, but took his night patrolling fairly seriously (at that time i had a job that involved weird hours, and i usually met him when i came home in the early hours)

he apparently accepted retirement and becoming more of a house cat after neighbour had to go in to a home and he moved to one of her relatives.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 9, 2022)

Ffs this is getting ridiculous, guess I'm sleeping on the sofa tonight


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

I've realised that Jakey REALLY isn't used to being alone, he was always ok shut in the sitting room at night (or whatever time I was sleeping) with Sonic but he does not like being in there on his tod for hours (and I can't say I blame him) - tried to sleep earlier and was woken by him wailing so I let him in the bedroom while I was in bed for the first time in ages - I am fucking shattered atm because he didn't settle and was in and out of bed, having a funny five minutes involving high speed laps of the room incorporating the chest of drawers and top of the wardrobe, then he wanted feeding.  (He had some dry food available but he is used to getting a pouch of wet at a particular time).

In fairness it was past his teatime (am nocturnal atm) so I got up and fed him in the sitting room, shut him in and went back to bed - he was quiet for a few minutes while he was stuffing his face then started wailing again so I am knackered.

I am sure he will get used to settling down when I am sleeping (he is fine when I sleep on the sofa, he'll just curl up on my feet and purr until he goes to sleep so I am sure once the novelty of being in the bedroom with me in bed has worn off he'll be fine), if he doesn't I'm going to get earplugs and he can get used to being in the sitting room by himself for a few hours - I feel for him cos he's lost his best mate too and has never been alone before, but I do need to kip sometimes.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 9, 2022)

another old photo of neighbour cat - this one is charlie (lives next door / downstairs)

she had just explained in some detail that her hoomans had gone out, she hadn't been fed for at least an hour, and was not impressed with it all


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 10, 2022)

Chloe and Rogue taking a nap


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 10, 2022)

another old photo of charlie, interrupted while she was doing quality control on the bait food in the bird feeder...


----------



## stdP (Jan 10, 2022)

Epona said:


> Also please everyone else post some pictures and stories of your cats, I am wallowing atm (which is a normal part of grieving and ok and healthy up to a point) but I love hearing about and seeing everyone's cats and I don't want anyone to feel like I am hogging the thread or they can't post happy stuff about their cats - I want to see your happy stuff



I don't have a picture to hand (although I think my parents have one somewhere) but I do have a story of my first cat.

This was before the whole "rescue thing" became a Thing, but she was a rescue cat, in the mid-70s. My mum and her family had been feeding and looking after "spare" cats in their house since the 50s, and when my mum left home, got married and got a house the first thing it had to have was a cat. One day, a cat turned up, was fed, gave birth to some kittens. Mum-cat slouched off, kittens were duly disseminated to worthy homes, save one.

Not much later than this, I was born. My parents have a pic of me, aged about 3 weeks, having being brought back from the hospital and being duly inspected by the Resident Feline Inspectorate, me sitting there gurgling (likely incoherently) in my cot with that cat plainly wearing a "WTF in ever-loving Bastet is this?!" expression on her face. My mum said at this point the cat's character changed; like many of you may know, cats will often imprint themselves on a certain person and remain vehemently attached from that point on. This was the case with me. My entire childhood I was followed by this tortoiseshell, up to about the boundaries of 150yd from the house. When I was feeling shit, she'd wander downstairs and meowgle to my mother. When I wasn't, she comfortably slouch on my lap and have one of her three-hour purring sessions. Even when, in a fit of childhood curiosity/malice, I chopped off her whiskers with scissors and she had difficulty not bumping in to things, it was me she came to for looking after. I don't think she knew it was actually my fault, but I'd never felt such guilt in my life and did my best to guide her about and feed her until her whiskers grew back.

Once I'd grown up a bit and come to properly appreciate her companionship I came to appreciate her fluffy talents all the more. She had a peculiar stance on being laid-back vs. aggressiveness; she'd happily lounge on the patio and observe the birds seemingly with a degree of pleasure, but would chase away anything that dared interrupt this avian harmony in the garden. This garden, of my mum's making, was for the enjoyment of her, us and the birds alone. She loved to sit next to the bird table and watch the birds eating and chirping. Nothing was ever to interrupt this harmony for her. She was a permanent fixture sleeping at the end of my bed, even up until the time I had to construct steps for her to climb up there.

Whisky died at the grand old age of 21 - a happy mog right up until the end, when she had to be put down (acute renal failure again). I think I was about 15 at the time (I distinctly remember going straight to the vet's from school in my uniform) and the vet was a right cunt about it; took an unhappy mog right out of my arms, said something I didn't understand, jabbed a needle in her neck, and left this lifeless staring thing on the counter for me to look at and eventually weep. I think the only time I ever saw my father, a Gladstone clone hewn out of flint, also cry. The rest of the family knew what was coming but still burst in to tears when they saw the carry-cot come back empty.

Sonic looks and sounds like a right chip off of the ol' faithful mog block. At the very worst I think we can both say we shared some time with some thoroughly excellent cats whom we helped live a most excellent life. And I think even the most narcissistic cat would struggle to argue otherwise.


----------



## stdP (Jan 10, 2022)

This is Her Highness, Replacement Of All That is Thy Givernworth'd Ham And Other Princessleyworth'n' Goodingontimes Plus Some Crunchybitz.

She's looking very serious but this is because she's just been awoken from a slumber without even a can of tuna to assuage her sleepitude.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 10, 2022)

My study buddy has decided we're working from the sofa today


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 10, 2022)

....and finally




 ❤️


----------



## Cloo (Jan 10, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> found this while looking for something else today -
> 
> View attachment 305218
> 
> ...


Aw, he looks like my childhood cat who was a big black moggo.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 10, 2022)

stdP said:


> I don't have a picture to hand (although I think my parents have one somewhere) but I do have a story of my first cat.
> 
> This was before the whole "rescue thing" became a Thing, but she was a rescue cat, in the mid-70s. My mum and her family had been feeding and looking after "spare" cats in their house since the 50s, and when my mum left home, got married and got a house the first thing it had to have was a cat. One day, a cat turned up, was fed, gave birth to some kittens. Mum-cat slouched off, kittens were duly disseminated to worthy homes, save one.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of my childhood cat Felix. He was a stray black & white Tom who turned up one winter’s evening in the late 60s when I was about 3 months old. My dad let him in, he curled up by the fire and that was that. He was a bit of a rough diamond who, being un-spayed, used to disappear for a few days and return with shredded ears and all manner of scratches. He was attached to my dad more than anyone else - although when he got older he would climb on to my bed first thing in the morning and occasionally piss himself but I didn’t mind as he was lovely and warm. He eventually went downhill and died in my dad’s arms one stormy night. It was first time I ever saw my dad cry and, as for me, I refused to come out my room for 3 days since I’d never known a time without him. I was 13 when he died but we had no idea how old he really was as he was already fully grown when he arrived. A sort of bittersweet coda was that, as he was un-spayed, we saw lots of young cats who looked just like him for several years after his death 🙂😼

(RIP Felix - you grumpy but loveable old bugger 😍)


----------



## polly (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm so sorry Epona and poor Jakey. Of course you acted with love but it's so, so tough to make that decision and be the one who is there with them. It sounds like he had the best life and most painless end possible. Grief ime is a funny thing that comes and goes as it pleases, and you just have to go with it. Which it sounds like you're doing. Sending you love xx


----------



## polly (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't have any new photos of our new cat but have just had a few of Oshawott printed so that I can be reminded of her. This is one of her in my desk chair which she appropriated, often when I was still in it.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 10, 2022)

Contented mode


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 10, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Contented mode
> 
> View attachment 305325


So cuddly!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 10, 2022)

Hairy trousers


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2022)

Our regular vet phoned me today (Numbers, Angel was just on leave, not Corona'd thank goodness) to offer his condolences, he said he was really shocked when he returned to work today to find out what had happened, there'd been no obvious sign back when he last saw Sonic in November that he was becoming _this _unwell (we were keeping an eye on weight loss which had been very gradual) and his health must have declined very quickly quite suddenly, which I confirmed.  I just keep thinking that if I'd had some sort of tests done then, we might still have Sonic and been giving him medication of some sort rather than arranging his cremation.  On the other hand it might still have made no difference and tests then may still not have picked anything up, I'll never know.

I let Jakey in the bedroom with us while I was trying to sleep again today and after half an hour of him trying to dig me out from under the duvet and getting some accidental scratches - I had forgotten about his weird dislike of anything being covered - he ended up back in the sitting room in disgrace!  He settled ok there though and only wailed when he heard me get up to use the loo.  I think he'll be OK not having access to the bedroom while we are sleeping, especially as our (mine and OH's) sleep schedules only tend to have a short overlap and Jakey won't be alone for too long.  Plenty of cats spend time alone and usually use that time to sleep, so it is just a case of him getting used to it.  I slept a lot better once he was back in there.


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2022)

Just to add to the pussy photo Marathon here's one of the late Missy, the only time in her whole five years that I ever saw her in this position.



It looks very uncomfortable, but then I'm only a human.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 10, 2022)

Epona said:


> Our regular vet phoned me today (Numbers, Angel was just on leave, not Corona'd thank goodness) to offer his condolences, he said he was really shocked when he returned to work today to find out what had happened, there'd been no obvious sign back when he last saw Sonic in November that he was becoming _this _unwell (we were keeping an eye on weight loss which had been very gradual) and his health must have declined very quickly quite suddenly, which I confirmed.  I just keep thinking that if I'd had some sort of tests done then, we might still have Sonic and been giving him medication of some sort rather than arranging his cremation.  On the other hand it might still have made no difference and tests then may still not have picked anything up, I'll never know.
> 
> I let Jakey in the bedroom with us while I was trying to sleep again today and after half an hour of him trying to dig me out from under the duvet and getting some accidental scratches - I had forgotten about his weird dislike of anything being covered - he ended up back in the sitting room in disgrace!  He settled ok there though and only wailed when he heard me get up to use the loo.  I think he'll be OK not having access to the bedroom while we are sleeping, especially as our (mine and OH's) sleep schedules only tend to have a short overlap and Jakey won't be alone for too long.  Plenty of cats spend time alone and usually use that time to sleep, so it is just a case of him getting used to it.  I slept a lot better once he was back in there.


I Love Angel, he's a great vet and lovely man.  Like I mentioned before I always liked the idea of our cats being put to sleep (when the time comes) by an Angel.  

Did you know that our vet, when they cremate pets they sprinkle the ashes in a Rose garden 

Fwiw, IME a cat can decline almost overnight sometimes.  Many years ago we went away for the night and left the 3 cats at the time, Hanson, Wolfie & Ti on their own as we did and have done plenty of times, loads of food/water etc. the house is big enough and they all have their fav spots so there never was any bother.  But when we got home the next day there was a big clump of fur like we'd never seen before in 16 years of them being left on their own for a night and Hanson looked a completely different cat, hard to explain but he was completely different and from that point forward he deteriorated and died within 3 months, for no obvious reason, even Angel couldn't understand.



He was a lovely cat was Hanson.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 10, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I Love Angel, he's a great vet and lovely man.  Like I mentioned before I always liked the idea of our cats being put to sleep (when the time comes) by an Angel.
> 
> Did you know that our vet, when they cremate pets they sprinkle the ashes in a Rose garden
> 
> ...



What a serene expression 🙂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> Just to add to the pussy photo Marathon here's one of the late Missy, the only time in her whole five years that I ever saw her in this position.
> 
> View attachment 305365
> 
> It looks very uncomfortable, but then I'm only a human.


Yoga cat!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 10, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> She strokes my face when she wants a Dreamie. Best feeling ever. The arse hair, not so great on occasions.


When cuddling earlier, Lilith climbed onto my shoulders and wrapped herself right round my face like a scarf! So soft and velvety.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> Just to add to the pussy photo Marathon here's one of the late Missy, the only time in her whole five years that I ever saw her in this position.
> 
> View attachment 305365
> 
> It looks very uncomfortable, but then I'm only a human.



Wait, the _late_ Missy? Did I miss her passing? If so, really sorry to hear it stavros, swear you were posting about her not that long back


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2022)

I am having an urn/casket crisis again - this seems to be A Thing That I Do while I am struggling in the aftermath as I did the exact same thing after Radar died - ordered one thing, changed my mind, had a massive panic attack about it - well I have just had an almost exact repeat of that last night/this morning about Sonic's urn.

I have now sorted it out and feel a little calmer, but I get really really anxious about their remains and I am probably going to continue feeling anxious until I get his ashes back.

I originally did the sensible thing and when I had been told he was dying, after a couple of days I gritted my teeth and went and looked at the crematorium website to pick an urn or casket, as I knew I would be asked about it at the vets.  They had a lovely one that was a modern/contemporary type stylised cat urn that looked a bit like an Ori type body shape and I immediately knew I wanted that one.

Turned out that the vet changed the crematorium service that they use starting at the beginning of this year, and they didn't do that urn.  In a panic, I chose a different one, which was out of stock.  I then realised after looking around online what the crematorium's markup was on these items (also significantly more expensive for urn/casket/keepsake products than the previous service that the vets used to use), and that I could get the one I really wanted for half the price of my (even cheaper elsewhere!) 2nd choice one if I shopped around.  I was starting to feel less and less happy with my 2nd choice anyway and then I started having panic attacks about it in the middle of the night.

Anyway it is all sorted now, the vet receptionist just replied to my probably somewhat insane sounding email about it letting me know that his ashes will be returned to me in the standard scatter box.

I'm a bit odd about this sort of thing tbh - I want to have their ashes when they die, but only because I have nowhere to bury them, and will want their ashes buried with me when I die.  In the meantime, I want them here in my home with me, but I don't want anything that looks funerary like a traditional box or urn.  So I am a bit of a difficult customer in that regard!  The one thing I don't want to do is transfer his ashes into the urn myself, I think seeing his ashes might break me.  As I said, I am odd about these sorts of things.  I'll get someone else to do that for me.

Anyway I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in knobbing and sobbing but I thought you folks would probably understand, even if it does look a bit like I have lost the plot.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> I am having an urn/casket crisis again - this seems to be A Thing That I Do while I am struggling in the aftermath as I did the exact same thing after Radar died - ordered one thing, changed my mind, had a massive panic attack about it - well I have just had an almost exact repeat of that last night/this morning about Sonic's urn.
> 
> I have now sorted it out and feel a little calmer, but I get really really anxious about their remains and I am probably going to continue feeling anxious until I get his ashes back.
> 
> ...



We had Buttons cremated and she came home in this box which resides on our mantelpiece. It’s a great comfort knowing she’s up there and I still talk to her from time to time and raise a glass to her on her birthday.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 11, 2022)

That's the same box we have Molly's ashes in ^^


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 11, 2022)

Vic has requested I play a game with him - he’s batted these ping pong balls up the stairs but I’m not sure what’s supposed to happen next 🤔


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 11, 2022)

I was sitting at the work laptop with the window open and I started to hear a faint noise from outside. The three legged neighbour wanted to visit and was very frustrated he couldn't jump in.



He hung around for a good ten minutes bless him


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I was sitting at the work laptop with the window open and I started to hear a faint noise from outside. The three legged neighbour wanted to visit and was very frustrated he couldn't jump in.
> 
> View attachment 305480
> 
> He hung around for a good ten minutes bless him


Fluffy boy!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I was sitting at the work laptop with the window open and I started to hear a faint noise from outside. The three legged neighbour wanted to visit and was very frustrated he couldn't jump in.
> 
> View attachment 305480
> 
> He hung around for a good ten minutes bless him


He's a beauty!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 11, 2022)

More louche idiocy chez K.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 11, 2022)

Quintessence of cat


----------



## Epona (Jan 12, 2022)

Photo that OH sent me today, this is Jakey on Xmas Day, deciding whether he prefers DC or Marvel...


----------



## Epona (Jan 12, 2022)

Actually thinking about it, as it was taken on Xmas day he is probably waiting for my mum to come back from the bathroom so he can resume his tenancy of her lap.  He loves my mum and was glued to her all day.  My mum is a bit bemused by this adoration, because she doesn't 'get' cats and doesn't quite know what to do with him.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2022)

Kizzy yesterday, helping with paperwork


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 12, 2022)

I knew Lilith would make a good mouser!


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 13, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I knew Lilith would make a good mouser!View attachment 305645


Oh Lilith is so cute!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 13, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Oh Lilith is so cute!


She is! I love her so much.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Hairy trousers  View attachment 305328



Reminds me of the cat I had as a kid (Suki). 😍
I was distraught after the previous cat (Polly) died and my mate's Dad found her (Suki) under some pallets at his farm and was about to drown her then remembered his conversation down the pub with my Dad.

She was fucking insane when we got her, tiny and crawling like a rat from skulking around under the pallets.  Attacked anyone within sight.  Kept running away.  I lovebombed her for a whole summer and she almost became a socialised cat, though was always fucking mental (in a loads of fun way, for me at least - a few postmen refused to come to our house).  She died in my mid-20s and my gf at the time thought I was silly for being upset.  She was ex-gf pretty immediately.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 13, 2022)

Epona said:


> Actually thinking about it, as it was taken on Xmas day he is probably waiting for my mum to come back from the bathroom so he can resume his tenancy of her lap.  He loves my mum and was glued to her all day.  My mum is a bit bemused by this adoration, because she doesn't 'get' cats and doesn't quite know what to do with him.



Mrs SFM’s parents are ridiculously anti cat esp. her dad. Buttons always saw this as a challenge and wouldn’t leave him alone any time they visited (much to his annoyance and her Ma’s discomfort 😁)


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 13, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I knew Lilith would make a good mouser!View attachment 305645



What perfect paw placement! 😺


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 13, 2022)

Epona said:


> I am having an urn/casket crisis again - this seems to be A Thing That I Do while I am struggling in the aftermath as I did the exact same thing after Radar died - ordered one thing, changed my mind, had a massive panic attack about it - well I have just had an almost exact repeat of that last night/this morning about Sonic's urn.
> 
> I have now sorted it out and feel a little calmer, but I get really really anxious about their remains and I am probably going to continue feeling anxious until I get his ashes back.
> 
> ...



Here is definitely the right place, "liked" in solidarity.

Derail - is the above an old person thing? Having to explain that my Like isn't because I Liked the difficult thing someone posted? Do other people assume that a Like on a post doesn't necessarily mean _like_?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 13, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She is! I love her so much.



I have a real soft spot for black cats, grew up with three of them, one after another, but Lilith is particularly beautiful I think.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 13, 2022)

Morning! Mitten is up close and personal again 



...and yes, that's another one behind her (partly why she's so far up my chest)


----------



## Epona (Jan 13, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Here is definitely the right place, "liked" in solidarity.
> 
> Derail - is the above an old person thing? Having to explain that my Like isn't because I Liked the difficult thing someone posted? Do other people assume that a Like on a post doesn't necessarily mean _like_?



Aye, I mean it's usually easy enough to work out the context of a "like" - whether it is "that's awesome" for something good, or agreement, understanding, or sympathy even - but I still find myself explaining sometimes when it is meant as understanding/sympathy - just in case it is misconstrued.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 13, 2022)

Here is a rarity.
Coming home this morning about 8.30 I see my two doors down neighbour Mick (of Mick and Wendy) in his doorway.
Now Mick and Wendy tend to feed and water local bruiser feral Harry, who I have pictured, and occasionally fed, but he is the type to always stalk away from ‘strangers’.
So this morning there is Mick with, amazingly, Harry in his arms, head tucked and trilling into the crook of Mick’s elbow. Mick was being all soft and loving and even gave the scruffy one a kiss on his head before letting him down and away.




Edit, added my extra picture.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 13, 2022)

Lilith seems to be as much of a rock fan as her mum! I have brought her up well.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 13, 2022)

You go to the toilet and on return find your seat is taken, feckers.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 13, 2022)

I posted this years ago but it came up on my Faceache feed y/day.  An old one of Hanson.

He was so beautiful and cool he even drooled Love Hearts


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 13, 2022)

I have been "under the weather" the last couple of days with . . . Ahum! an upset stomach . . . I've stayed in bed, which has made me highly popular with a certain white cat . . . Casper has been clamped, clamped I say to my side


----------



## Epona (Jan 13, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I have been "under the weather" the last couple of days with . . . Ahum! an upset stomach . . . I've stayed in bed, which has made me highly popular with a certain white cat . . . Casper has been clamped, clamped I say to my side



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 13, 2022)

Lil’ Bob shaking paws with the handsome stranger in the mirror


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Wait, the _late_ Missy? Did I miss her passing? If so, really sorry to hear it stavros, swear you were posting about her not that long back


Yes, sadly she died quite suddenly last summer. The vet reckoned it was kidney failure, but that she wasn't in pain for that long. I didn't really want to announce it to you all at the time, although I'm sure there are _some_ photos amongst the 558 I have of her that I haven't posted here.

I'm sure a successor will arrive at some point, to make my house furry again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (Jan 13, 2022)

My Niece has just become a first time Cat Slave.. Rufus is now her owner.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 13, 2022)

Numbers said:


> My Niece has just become a first time Cat Slave.. Rufus is now her owner.
> 
> View attachment 305788


Cutie pie!


----------



## Numbers (Jan 13, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Cutie pie!


Isn’t he.  We’ve not met him yet as she only started working for him yesterday.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 13, 2022)

Lil’ Bob watching Futurama with me and Mrs SFM


----------



## Numbers (Jan 13, 2022)

Who the fuck is Rufus? asks Marvellous.


----------



## Skim (Jan 13, 2022)

Someone’s dropping hints that it’s bedtime Dreamies time…


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 13, 2022)

Having a rare cuddle with Vic


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 13, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Here is a rarity.
> Coming home this morning about 8.30 I see my two doors down neighbour Mick (of Mick and Wendy) in his doorway.
> Now Mick and Wendy tend to feed and water local bruiser feral Harry, who I have pictured, and occasionally fed, but he is the type to always stalk away from ‘strangers’.
> So this morning there is Mick with, amazingly, Harry in his arms, head tucked and trilling into the crook of Mick’s elbow. Mick was being all soft and loving and even gave the scruffy one a kiss on his head before letting him down and away.
> ...


That's so lovely to see him letting himself get properly babied!


----------



## smmudge (Jan 13, 2022)

Short compilation of cats lying on me





Eta


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 14, 2022)

Well, both me and Mrs Voltz passed our covid smell test, administered this morning by, I suspect, Clive, at just gone 5:00 am

How can such a lovely, gentle boy, have an arse that's a direct portal to Satan's cess pit


----------



## petee (Jan 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith seems to be as much of a rock fan as her mum! I have brought her up well.View attachment 305715



she's so tidy!


----------



## Epona (Jan 14, 2022)

Sonic's urn arrived just now - it's lovely and just what I wanted (well what I wanted ofc was Sonic still here, not having to order an urn, but ykwim).  Cost me around £40 (from an Etsy vendor), the same one from the pet crematorium our vet used to use would have cost £80 (plus £15 p&p if ordered separately from a cremation), absolutely horrific markup on these things.

Now waiting for his ashes to be returned, that takes 2 to 3 weeks apparently.  OH will put the ashes in the urn if I can't face it.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 14, 2022)

Epona quite frankly you are facing up to your distress in a way that can only be admired.
Your pal Jakey must gain a lot of comfort from your forbearance.


----------



## Epona (Jan 14, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Epona quite frankly you are facing up to your distress in a way that can only be admired.
> Your pal Jakey must gain a lot of comfort from your forbearance.



I don't feel I'm coping particularly well tbh, but thank you for saying that - constantly in tears, having panic attacks about the urn situation in the middle of the night and sending the vet receptionist emails changing my mind and pestering her for confirmation of arrangements - she's been extremely patient with me and very kind.

My 2nd choice urn from the crematorium they use now is priced at £83 there, £60 on the previous crematorium's website - it's currently out of stock everywhere but I know it can be purchased on Amazon or ebay for £30-40.

It might seem a bit petty to be quibbling over the price, but the rest of the bill: consultation/urinalysis/vit B12 injection on the 3rd, consultation and euthanasia on the 8th, and cremation - is already at £450 which we don't have and are having to borrow (insurance doesn't cover euthanasia/cremation) - so not paying a more than 100% mark-up for an urn *on top of that* compared to the price I was able to get it for elsewhere is a necessary saving.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 14, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Here is a rarity.
> Coming home this morning about 8.30 I see my two doors down neighbour Mick (of Mick and Wendy) in his doorway.
> Now Mick and Wendy tend to feed and water local bruiser feral Harry, who I have pictured, and occasionally fed, but he is the type to always stalk away from ‘strangers’.
> So this morning there is Mick with, amazingly, Harry in his arms, head tucked and trilling into the crook of Mick’s elbow. Mick was being all soft and loving and even gave the scruffy one a kiss on his head before letting him down and away.
> ...



I have this feeling that Harry may not be feral for much longer!


----------



## Epona (Jan 14, 2022)

pogofish said:


> I have this feeling that Harry may not be feral for much longer!



Aye, looks like he had and loved humans at some point, that is a cat angling for someone to love him


----------



## stavros (Jan 14, 2022)

We all know that cats have many talents, but this is a new one:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> We all know that cats have many talents, but this is a new one:
> 
> View attachment 305924





and no, i am NOT going to link to THAT thread...


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 14, 2022)

All three here for food:


----------



## Epona (Jan 14, 2022)

Has anyone else been through a situation where 2 cats are inseparable and then one dies?

Jakey is eating and seemed relatively ok at first (all things considered) but over the last couple of days he seems to have become a bit depressed and extremely clingy/anxious (I think he was expecting his friend back at first and now his world is massively changed).

They had spent every moment (barring short vet visits and one night that Sonic spent in hospital recovering after some tests a couple of years ago) of the last 14 years together.  They spent that time following one another around and were never more than a couple of metres apart, most usually right next to one another and in direct physical contact.

I just wondered whether anyone had any advice.  I am giving him a lot of attention, and keeping an eye on him to make sure he is eating ok.  I'm worried about him.  I know cats can be prescribed certain anti-depressants but I want to give him an appropriate amount of time to adjust before anything like that (I see that as quite extreme for a cat, although it might be necessary in some situations I don't want to rush into it).

Obviously I will seek urgent care if he stops eating or has a massive behavioural change, otherwise we have him booked in for his annual on 7th Feb and will discuss with the vet then if he is still miserable.

Poor mite.  Any advice or tales of similar experiences would be most welcome.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2022)

(((( Epona  and jakey ))))

can't offer any personal take on this, but (at the risk of stating the obvious) cats protection have a page on this sort of situation


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> Has anyone else been through a situation where 2 cats are inseparable and then one dies?
> 
> Jakey is eating and seemed relatively ok at first (all things considered) but over the last couple of days he seems to have become a bit depressed and extremely clingy/anxious (I think he was expecting his friend back at first and now his world is massively changed).
> 
> ...


Happened with mine, ( not totally inseparable ) for a while the eldest one just wandered round the house looking for the other one in places she used to sleep. It was heartbreaking to watch. I still had my 2 dogs though so she still had them. I'd say she settled after about 3 months. I hope Jakey is okay soon X


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 14, 2022)

Milly's got a puncture.


----------



## Epona (Jan 15, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (((( Epona  and jakey ))))
> 
> can't offer any personal take on this, but (at the risk of stating the obvious) cats protection have a page on this sort of situation



That is very useful thank you!

There is a segment in that about whether a cat will understand that their friend is unwell/dying - I think Jakey did, he spent a lot of time in Sonic's last few days grooming him (quite excessively/obsessively tbh to the point where I had to intervene and get a towel a couple of times when Sonic was soaking wet - but it seemed like a "looking after a kitten" type behaviour from Jakey) and cuddled up right next to him, even more so than usual.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2022)

Fiery Kizzy!


----------



## pogofish (Jan 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Has anyone else been through a situation where 2 cats are inseparable and then one dies?



Yes, Madam and her sister, although each had their own space/favourite spots/intersecting orbits, were always checking on each other and pretty inseparable.

Lots of attention/reassurance and yes, letting her cling was the way forwards with my tabby and yes, her horizons did narrow after her sister was gone.  I still catch her peering into a couple of her sister's favourite hidey-holes when she comes out with me in the garden, even today.


----------



## oryx (Jan 15, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Happened with mine, ( not totally inseparable ) for a while the eldest one just wandered round the house looking for the other one in places she used to sleep. It was heartbreaking to watch. I still had my 2 dogs though so she still had them. I'd say she settled after about 3 months. I hope Jakey is okay soon X


Epona I had similar with two of my old cats who were brother and sister. The brother was run over aged about three and his sister looked for him (she didn't know). As Calamity1971 says it was heartbreaking. I think it was less than three months before she was back to normal though. 

When she died eleven years later, her subsequent companion cat seemed very 'low' and would even lie on her grave in the back garden. He was fine after a while - maybe a couple of months?


----------



## Epona (Jan 15, 2022)

I think eventually Jakey may come to enjoy having me to himself - Sonic was a one person cat which meant he was glued to me, but as he was also very dominant he would often bully the others away from sitting on me.


----------



## Epona (Jan 15, 2022)

Sonic and Jakey a couple of years ago:


----------



## Epona (Jan 15, 2022)

Sonic on my lap early last year


----------



## Epona (Jan 15, 2022)

And some from just over a year ago, NYD 2021, snoozing through the fireworks together


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 15, 2022)

stavros very sorry to hear about Missy, I was a great fan of her and her ankle-mangling ways.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Jan 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Has anyone else been through a situation where 2 cats are inseparable and then one dies?
> 
> Jakey is eating and seemed relatively ok at first (all things considered) but over the last couple of days he seems to have become a bit depressed and extremely clingy/anxious (I think he was expecting his friend back at first and now his world is massively changed).
> 
> ...



Friends of mine were in your situation. Their two cats weren’t as close as your two but they happily co-existed with one claiming the upstairs and the other the ground floor. After “upstairs cat” died, their remaining cat was out of sorts for a week or so but eventually instinct took over and she began to enjoy her vastly expanded domestic kingdom. Never underestimate cats’ resilience and ability to adapt to changing circumstances.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 15, 2022)

pogofish said:


> I have this feeling that Harry may not be feral for much longer!



It is complicated because historically Wendy and Mick have always welcomed scrounger Bloom’s brother Napoleon into their place for extended periods. Feral Harry does not like the indoors beyond the porch, and he doesn’t get on with Napoleon. I feel sure Mick and Wendy would welcome him in but Harry is reluctant.
Anyway here is Harry in the sunshine yesterday.


----------



## Jennaonthebeach (Jan 15, 2022)

So - just before Xmas I had this little one come into my bedroom via the window and set herself down on my legs. when I woke up i hear her coughing and snuffling - she obviously wasn't well. I took her to the vet's who are treating her, which is funded by the RSPCA, and she is slowly making a recovery. Unfortunately she has cat flu which I think means she can never be homed with other cats. I have one person who says she's interested in taking her but tbh, she's a bit flaky and I don't trust her not to change her mind so I'm putting this on here in the hope that there might be someone on Urban75 who could help find a home for her. She's very friendly - was a bit wary of me but obviously not scared of humans. 

I'm down in deepest Kent - Dover - as is the cat. I'm in touch with the vet's so that I will know when she's ready to be homed. I just don't want her to get lost in the system, and I don't entirely trust the RSPCA as they have previously euthanised a cat I rescued, who also had cat flu, without treating it.


----------



## stavros (Jan 15, 2022)

Has it been reported anywhere whether Larry was at any of the Downing Street parties? Or does he have much better social taste?


----------



## waxoyl (Jan 15, 2022)

Going deaf for a living


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 16, 2022)

Ok Acapulco was quite pissed off that the last couple of photos of him have not been very dignified so he forced me to do this one


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 16, 2022)

Lil’ Bob has had a mad day and now forms a perfect furry circle:


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## fishfinger (Jan 16, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 306322


I iz being a tiger in your junglez


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 16, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 306322


Toby's such a pretty boy.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 16, 2022)

Lilith the bath mat model.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2022)

cross posted from the bandwidthz thread


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2022)

Kizzy just hanging around


----------



## Cloo (Jan 17, 2022)

I finally found out today that there's a name for Vastra's 'floppy tummy flap', the primordial pouch. She's not fat, she's just big pouched!









						What is the primordial pouch in cats?
					

Have you noticed your cat has some loose belly skin? Are you worried that her stomach is hanging low because she's overweight? Or maybe you think the loose skin on her tummy is because she was once pregnant, or you're concerned that she's got a bit of a




					thecatisinthebox.com


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 17, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy just hanging around
> View attachment 306371



I love the casual hanging paw - usually found while lounging on a windowsill above a radiator or while sat on a cushion:


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 17, 2022)

^ excellent, sinuous fluid form there. Could be an Olympic swimmer (OK maybe not) or a ballet dancer.


----------



## stavros (Jan 17, 2022)

trabuquera said:


> ^ excellent, sinuous fluid form there. Could be an Olympic swimmer (OK maybe not) or a ballet dancer.


Or a member of the Third Reich?


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 17, 2022)

Cloo said:


> I finally found out today that there's a name for Vastra's 'floppy tummy flap', the primordial pouch. She's not fat, she's just big pouched!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I may have a primordial pouch 🙂


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 17, 2022)

stavros said:


> Or a member of the Third Reich?



Lil’ Bob is not a Nazi 😡


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 17, 2022)

Klein Robert


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 17, 2022)

Think Viv is a bit cold?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 17, 2022)

Arnold, lounging around


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 17, 2022)

^ Maybe I should've spoilered that, cos when I posted a picture of him before, fishfinger's Rik got the fear! Don't be scared, Rik.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 17, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> ^ Maybe I should've spoilered that, cos when I posted a picture of him before, fishfinger's Rik got the fear! Don't be scared, Rik.


He's currently curled up on my wife's pillow. I'll make sure not to show him your handsome boy when he emerges from his sleep.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 18, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> Klein Robert



Worse than Kitler


----------



## philosophical (Jan 18, 2022)

Action sequence!
Head for the fence.
The fence is no problem.
Bog off.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 18, 2022)

Another one for the cats sitting in weird positions that they seem to find comfortable


----------



## Epona (Jan 18, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Another one for the cats sitting in weird positions that they seem to find comfortable
> 
> View attachment 306482



He looks like he's about to turn down your application for a bank loan...


----------



## hegley (Jan 18, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Action sequence!
> Head for the fence.
> The fence is no problem.
> Bog off.
> ...


When we lived in our previous house there was a big old ginger cat that used to come in the catflap at night and sleep on the sofa (our cats slept on the bed) - I swear he waited until he saw the downstairs lights go off before coming in. And when I got up in the morning I'd see him leaving through the catflap and climbing over our back fence much like that one - but he used to find it a struggle to get up there   . 

Weirdly our cats were never bothered by him kipping at our place - I do wonder what happened to him once we moved out.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 18, 2022)

One of a million reasons cats probably despise us is our inability to climb a vertical fence six or seven times our height.
I mean what’s the problem?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Arnold, lounging around
> 
> View attachment 306435


 like a classier and more suave version of Donut.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> He looks like he's about to turn down your application for a bank loan...


Yeah, it's confusing. I can well imagine meekly asking that cat for a loan and being turned down, and saying to my actual bank manager "HELLO BABY!" You might in fact have more success doing the latter as they'd be more likely to tell the staff "Guys, she's insane! Don't argue, just give her the money."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 18, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Another one for the cats sitting in weird positions that they seem to find comfortable





Epona said:


> He looks like he's about to turn down your application for a bank loan...





(could probably be done better...)


----------



## BigTom (Jan 18, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 306493
> 
> (could probably be done better...)



I will inform Rosa of her new career


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 18, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> like a classier and more suave version of Donut.


I must say, I've never seen him flat on his back, belly up, legs akimbo! 🤣 But he has his moments. Donut is adorable though!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2022)

Arnold also looks a lot more intelligent tbf (great name too).


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 18, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Arnold also looks a lot more intelligent tbf (great name too).


He does have a certain look about him, but he's not always the sharpest cat in the box tbh. Love him to bits though!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2022)

Exhibit A


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 18, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Exhibit A
> 
> View attachment 306516


He's ace!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 18, 2022)

My son refers to this pose as "Gentleman's paws" 



He ain't no gentleman though.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 19, 2022)

I've just spent the last hour or so assembling two programmable cat feeders - that, in itself, wasn't too difficult. The time consuming bit was getting the two feeders perfectly in sync so that they both drop a portion of food ts, as near as dammit, the same time . . . this has now been done to an acceptable tolerance . . . feeding times are 6:00, 6:30, 7:00, 18:00, 18:30 and 19:00. We shall see if this is successful this evening


----------



## philosophical (Jan 19, 2022)

Real time cat and machine behaviour experiment.
What this thread was created for.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 19, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Real time cat and machine behaviour experiment.
> What this thread was created for.


TBH it's more hoping that they won't interrupt us by fighting outside our bedroom door in the early hours of the morning . . . that and, if fed too much, regurgitating it on the landing . . . which is a nice start to the day if you step in it either slippered OR bare footed


----------



## philosophical (Jan 19, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> TBH it's more hoping that they won't interrupt us by fighting outside our bedroom door in the early hours of the morning . . . that and, if fed too much, regurgitating it on the landing . . . which is a nice start to the day if you step in it either slippered OR bare footed


Yep, good experimenting, lot of data to record there😁


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2022)

Kizzy on the hooman observation box (she sits here waiting for a hooman to appear from upstairs for feeding duties)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy on the hooman observation box (she sits here waiting for a hooman to appear from upstairs for feeding duties)



she does not look impressed.  was breakfast late today?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 19, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy on the hooman observation box (she sits here waiting for a hooman to appear from upstairs for feeding duties)
> View attachment 306625


Beautiful girl.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> she does not look impressed.  was breakfast late today?


It was early! but the magic door to the upstairs land of bed was unsatisfactorily shut


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 19, 2022)

Lilith supervising me while I work.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 19, 2022)

What?


----------



## hegley (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## smmudge (Jan 19, 2022)

Think I've found the warmest place in the house


----------



## Callie (Jan 19, 2022)

Kittehs


----------



## Callie (Jan 19, 2022)

(that is all)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Think I've found the warmest place in the house





when i lived with mogs, i had warm air central heating, and open-ish staircase, and warmest place in the house (on basis of where they ended up when it was cold) was about two thirds of the way up the stairs...


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 20, 2022)

Rogue doing a penguin /seal pose


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 20, 2022)

Must. Not. Carry. Cats. Downstairs. To. New. Automatic. Cat. Feeders.

Given that I've got "hearing issues" and even I can hear the Effing biscuits being released into their feeding bowls they are going to have to learn

It is a bit chilly mind, so curled up on bed is understandable


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 20, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue doing a penguin /seal pose


How long did it take you to brush up all the hairs before taking that picture?


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 20, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> How long did it take you to brush up all the hairs before taking that picture?


  Its a freshly laid down bedsheet. Hence it looks all brand spanking new.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2022)

Karate or Yoga?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 20, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Karate or Yoga?


Bit of both, knowing my Lilith! She could also be a ballet dancer or a catwalk model.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 20, 2022)

Hanging around.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 20, 2022)

Oh, I just got served up this from 8 years ago 💔

Our much missed Rollo, christened "love sponge" by the vet, due to his ability to soak up more attention than you could ever give him.
In one of his favourite spots with Little Miss.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## izz (Jan 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 306765


Look how happy you both are ! 😊


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 20, 2022)

Once again Lil’ Bob has nicked Mrs SFM’s office chair and is defiant..(note claws clinging on at all costs… 😼)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 20, 2022)

izz said:


> Look how happy you both are ! 😊


Definitely! Don't tell my human mates, but she's my best friend as well as my baby.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Definitely! Don't tell my human mates, but she's my best friend as well as my baby.



She is so sweet!! 
😍


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Think I've found the warmest place in the house
> 
> View attachment 306702


It's only the warmest place until you stand up from wherever you're sat.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 20, 2022)

I was on an online course for some new bit of work admin software this afternoon.

Two very boring hours that ended with my pronouncing it no better than the old because it still can't make head or tail of my team's work.

However, the guy doing the training was WFH and the course was regularly enlivened by his lovely little ginger mog climbing-up on the table, his lap and even perching on his shoulder at one point, demanding attention..!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 20, 2022)

My daughter's cat went missing yesterday.

We hunted around, no sign.

My daughter put a 'missing cat' notice up on face book. Someone contacted her to say that a workman who had being doing some work for her, had rung to say, that when he got out of the van at the depot, a cat got out and ran away. In Glasgow, thirty five miles away. 

Daughter heads through to depot, calls cat's name, cat comes running and is on it's way home.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 20, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My daughter's cat went missing yesterday.
> 
> We hunted around, no sign.
> 
> ...


Phew, that must have been a relief! My heart plummeted when I read the first bit of your post but I'm glad Tiddles has been found safe and well.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Phew, that must have been a relief! My heart plummeted when I read the first bit of your post but I'm glad Tiddles has been found safe and well.


Yes, very lucky indeed.


----------



## oomfoofoo (Jan 21, 2022)

After an evening of play, she sleeps.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2022)

Mmmm lovely table!


----------



## oomfoofoo (Jan 21, 2022)

I smell breakfast, what have you got, what can I have....I need to know _NOW_!!!!!!!!!

n I


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 21, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My daughter's cat went missing yesterday.
> 
> We hunted around, no sign.
> 
> ...



That was a proper three-act story. 😊


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## waxoyl (Jan 21, 2022)

Stan’s got some new mates,


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 21, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm lovely table!
> 
> View attachment 306848


Chlorine is a great attraction for cats. When I got back from the swimming pool yesterday, Effie was sniffing all round me, then licked my eyebrows.


----------



## stavros (Jan 21, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Chlorine is a great attraction for cats. When I got back from the swimming pool yesterday, Effie was sniffing all round me, then licked my eyebrows.


No petting! Read the sign!


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 21, 2022)

Vic and Lil’ Bob play a game under the table where they try to ambush each other. Some stills from the action:


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 21, 2022)

Update: The wayward moggie has hung very close to home today, and is ravenous.  

Her doggie friend didn't much like the smell of her, but he has bathed her and they are now together in the dog's bed. Dog is a lab/greyhound cross, he's a beauty. He has the deep lab chest, but lighter bodied from the hound, narrower face than a lab.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Vic and Lil’ Bob play a game under the table where they try to ambush each other. Some stills from the action:
> 
> View attachment 306914
> View attachment 306915
> View attachment 306916



the purrdestrian underpuss concept in action


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 22, 2022)

The object of this game is to grab a ping pong ball from the other side of the door


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2022)

Rare pic of Misty, little bit braver these days but still runs away when we get near during the daytime


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Rare pic of Misty, little bit braver these days but still runs away when we get near during the daytime
> View attachment 307042



You've done so well with her - even if she is still a bit shy she is safe, warm, fed, gets veterinary care, and is loved (even if from a distance).

She has such a pretty face


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> You've done so well with her - even if she is still a bit shy she is safe, warm, fed, gets veterinary care, and is loved (even if from a distance).
> 
> She has such a pretty face


Yes, thanks
Misty is cool, still climbs on me in the mornings and comes for strokes on arm of chair late at night


----------



## BigTom (Jan 22, 2022)

Frida was at the vet on Tuesday for some dental work. Needed seven teeth extracting 

Been a bit of a rollercoaster, was fine on wednesday but only ate half her breakfast on Thursday so only got half the dose of metacam (pain relief) and didn't eat in the evening. Only had a tiny amount to eat on Friday morning but was in for a post op check that afternoon anyway.

has an infection which i thought might have happened and why she stopped eating as it was painful.

They gave her that days metacam and antibiotics and she ate loads that evening and was _really_ affectionate in a way she isn't often. Playing with toys as well.

today she had breakfast then something freaked her out, i don't know if she was just in pain but she hid then went outside. Came back in the afternoon though and ate so i got both metacam and antibiotics done and she's been really affectionate and playful since.

was concerned that she'd be in a loop of too much pain to eat that's how i get the metacam in her to stop the pain so it just gets worse but hopefully she will be fine tomorrow and then she's back for another check on Monday.

Here she is with her latest "kill". The box next to her has bubble wrap and was meant to be going up to the attic but the cats have been enjoying it so you know it's not going anywhere for the moment.


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Frida was at the vet on Tuesday for some dental work. Needed seven teeth extracting
> 
> Been a bit of a rollercoaster, was fine on wednesday but only ate half her breakfast on Thursday so only got half the dose of metacam (pain relief) and didn't eat in the evening. Only had a tiny amount to eat on Friday morning but was in for a post op check that afternoon anyway.
> 
> ...



Worrying about how much they are eating and how to get medication into them is just the absolute worst 

I hope she feels much better tomorrow, in my experience they do tend to heal fairly quickly after dental surgery - obviously an infection is an added complication but it sounds like you are on top of it - call the vet at the first sign of anything further going wrong or if she goes off her food again.  Hopefully she'll be back to normal soon.  Best wishes to her xx


----------



## BigTom (Jan 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> Worrying about how much they are eating and how to get medication into them is just the absolute worst
> 
> I hope she feels much better tomorrow, in my experience they do tend to heal fairly quickly after dental surgery - obviously an infection is an added complication but it sounds like you are on top of it - call the vet at the first sign of anything further going wrong or if she goes off her food again.  Hopefully she'll be back to normal soon.  Best wishes to her xx



Yeah she seems good at the moment, just needs the metacam to keep the pain down.

If she hadn't of been in on Friday anyway i would have been on the phone as soon as she didn't eat breakfast and I will do if she doesn't eat tomorrow, but i think she'll be fine.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 22, 2022)

Chloe Bear. The vet thinks one of Chloe's parents might have been a British Shorthair due to her big size.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2022)

Cleaning oneself upside down hanging over the edge! no worries


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 23, 2022)

Slowly. Farthing by farthing. The penny is starting to drop with "the boys" regarding the automatic feeders. Whilst downstairs Casper is starting to associate the biscuit payout noise with food and its going to eat but Clive the glutton isn't quite there yet

It's morning feed that's more troublesome, they can both hear the biscuits falling, just not made the leap yet


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Slowly. Farthing by farthing. The penny is starting to drop with "the boys" regarding the automatic feeders. Whilst downstairs Casper is starting to associate the biscuit payout noise with food and its going to eat but Clive the glutton isn't quite there yet
> 
> It's morning feed that's more troublesome, they can both hear the biscuits falling, just not made the leap yet



Once they are used to it, it will be very useful if you ever need to leave them overnight - I wouldn't recommend longer than that without a pet sitter, but if they know they are getting fed from the automatic feeder in the evening and the morning then it takes the immediate pressure off you while you are at home and asleep (and a cat wanting food can be very persistent and sometimes painful!) but it also means you can leave them overnight if need be.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 24, 2022)

Lilith loves my new duvet!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 24, 2022)

Vastra managed to get tangled up in my headset cable during a meeting, though luckily my microphone and camera were off. Her back legs kept getting caught and eventually she did this big run up to leap over it. Or she could have, you know, just walked behind my chair.


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Vastra managed to get tangled up in my headset cable during a meeting, though luckily my microphone and camera were off. Her back legs kept getting caught and eventually she did this big run up to leap over it. Or she could have, you know, just walked behind my chair.



My Jakey is a big old clunky uncoordinated idiot - none of the other cats I've had have ever had problems daintily picking their feet up to traverse eg. a mouse or headset cable.

Jakey though seems to turn getting tangled in such things into an artform, he wails mournfully while I unplug everything and untangle it all from around his legs.

I don't ever leave him alone with cables plugged in to stuff just in case.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 24, 2022)

Bless him. Does he thump about the place noisily like Vastra as well?


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Bless him. Does he thump about the place noisily like Vastra as well?



He is a one-cat herd of elephants


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith loves my new duvet!View attachment 307218


I see she's been coordinated in where she's left the paw prints.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 24, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith loves my new duvet!View attachment 307218



Lil’ Bob has learned to get off the bed when the sheets are changed and sits on the landing patiently until it’s ready for him to hop back on.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> He is a one-cat herd of elephants


Whenever Vastra jumps down from somewhere, we're like 'Vastra, cats are not supposed to _thud_'


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 24, 2022)

This is Esteé. She's nine years old and arrived on Saturday morning; her previous owner could no longer look after her, so I said I would take her. She's had a life of moving flat and being looked after by different people. 



She won't allow herself to be touched, she's barely eaten or drunk anything since Saturday morning, and she's spent all but an hour or so under the bed. I'm hoping that leaving her to get used to things without interference will work, but I'm quite worried at the lack of eating and drinking. She's been to the litter tray twice (she knows where it is) and she knows where the food and water are. I tried putting a bowl under the bed, but she wouldn't touch it.


----------



## moose (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm sure she'll settle, Nikkormat - although it's worrying when they don't drink or eat. Can you shut her in a room on her own for a while, so she gets complete peace till she gets used to the idea?


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 24, 2022)

moose said:


> I'm sure she'll settle, Nikkormat - although it's worrying when they don't drink or eat. Can you shut her in a room on her own for a while, so she gets complete peace till she gets used to the idea?



Not really possible - it's a small flat. She's alone in the bedroom though, and it's peaceful. She actually came out briefly yesterday evening and explored while I was watching a film. TV noise doesn't seem to bother her. Last night when I was in bed, she moved to the window ledge, and spent most of the night there before moving back under the bed in the morning.

Edit to add: She's eating  I put some Sheba food down, and it lured her out. Sorry for the bad photo - I don't want to turn around and disturb her.



Edit again: back under the bed, but at least she's eaten the new food.


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2022)

She's gorgeous Nikkormat !

Pop a bowl of water and one of food under the bed if that is where she is hiding and there is room for that, or very close nearby if not room actually under the bed - glad to hear that you have seen her eat, that is always a worry!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2022)

welcome to urban, estee


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 24, 2022)

And as for her not wanting to be touched, give it time, don't rush it. With the two boys it was nearly 18 MONTHS before I got to touch them. Then, over a period of 3 months Casper went from a gentle stroke to full on love limpet. I would never have believed the change, with Clive now starting to catch him up. The were appallingly poorly socialised though


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 24, 2022)

Maybe its the fact that she has been constantly moving flats and seeing different people? Sounds like the poor girl needs some stability.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 24, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Whenever Vastra jumps down from somewhere, we're like 'Vastra, cats are not supposed to _thud_'



My old cat could somehow STAMP so you'd hear the impact. Not sure how the physics of this worked


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 24, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Maybe its the fact that she has been constantly moving flats and seeing different people? Sounds like the poor girl needs some stability.



I think so. It's going to take time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2022)

trabuquera said:


> Not sure how the physics of this worked



cat physics is complicated - weight, volume and dimensions are all variable, e.g. depending on whether they are fitting in to a small box or occupying a whole sofa.  and that's before we get on to time travel (how cats end up on the other side of a locked door when they weren't in the room when it was locked)


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 24, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Not really possible - it's a small flat. She's alone in the bedroom though, and it's peaceful. She actually came out briefly yesterday evening and explored while I was watching a film. TV noise doesn't seem to bother her. Last night when I was in bed, she moved to the window ledge, and spent most of the night there before moving back under the bed in the morning.
> 
> Edit to add: She's eating  I put some Sheba food down, and it lured her out. Sorry for the bad photo - I don't want to turn around and disturb her.
> 
> ...


Have you got a cardboard box she can "hide" in? Might make her feel a bit more secure when she does emerge.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 25, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Have you got a cardboard box she can "hide" in? Might make her feel a bit more secure when she does emerge.



Yes, she has her own cat carrier, lined with her previous owner's clothes, and a cardboard box too. Last night - pretty much just as I posted - appeared to be a turning point. All of the food was gone this morning, and she came into the living room with me, although keeping her distance. I'm off to work, so she'll have the run of the flat for a few hours. I suspect she's going to be nocturnal for a while, while I am safely asleep


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 25, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> This is Esteé. She's nine years old and arrived on Saturday morning; her previous owner could no longer look after her, so I said I would take her. She's had a life of moving flat and being looked after by different people.
> 
> View attachment 307286
> 
> She won't allow herself to be touched, she's barely eaten or drunk anything since Saturday morning, and she's spent all but an hour or so under the bed. I'm hoping that leaving her to get used to things without interference will work, but I'm quite worried at the lack of eating and drinking. She's been to the litter tray twice (she knows where it is) and she knows where the food and water are. I tried putting a bowl under the bed, but she wouldn't touch it.



She is lovely.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 25, 2022)

The warm pipe under the laminate on my kitchen floor is a good resting place for scrounger Bloom.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 25, 2022)

Wfh kitty


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2022)

No fighting and Misty standing her ground!! They even rubbed noses a few minutes earlier


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 25, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Yes, she has her own cat carrier, lined with her previous owner's clothes, and a cardboard box too. Last night - pretty much just as I posted - appeared to be a turning point. All of the food was gone this morning, and she came into the living room with me, although keeping her distance. I'm off to work, so she'll have the run of the flat for a few hours. I suspect she's going to be nocturnal for a while, while I am safely asleep


Fantastic!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Cloo (Jan 25, 2022)

On yr clean towel, depositing the furs


----------



## strung out (Jan 25, 2022)

Milo's practicing his Come to Bed eyes


----------



## hegley (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Jan 26, 2022)

I picked up Sonic's ashes earlier.
I just feel exhausted and depressed.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 26, 2022)

(((((Epona)))))


----------



## KatyF (Jan 26, 2022)

Oh Epona I know that exact feeling. Virtual hugs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2022)

(((( Epona ))))


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 26, 2022)

((((Epona))))


----------



## pesh (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Jan 26, 2022)

After 6 years the two brothers are finally sharing the same sofa - Hurrah!


----------



## ouirdeaux (Jan 26, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> After 6 years the two brothers are finally sharing the same sofa - Hurrah!



There's more to this story. I await developments.


----------



## A380 (Jan 26, 2022)

For the first time ever my three in one place. They are in this passive reflective bed which they all love.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 26, 2022)

A380 said:


> For the first time ever my three in one place. They are in this passive reflective bed which they all love.
> 
> View attachment 307556View attachment 307557


Beautiful cats.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 27, 2022)

Put down roll of barrier pipe.




2 mins later


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 27, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Put down roll of barrier pipe.
> 
> View attachment 307591
> 
> ...




Cats love their circles..


----------



## Epona (Jan 27, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Cats love their circles..
> 
> View attachment 307594



Never got that to work with any of my cats.  I think they just went "that's not your lap!" and therefore were not interested!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 27, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Frida was at the vet on Tuesday for some dental work. Needed seven teeth extracting
> 
> Been a bit of a rollercoaster, was fine on wednesday but only ate half her breakfast on Thursday so only got half the dose of metacam (pain relief) and didn't eat in the evening. Only had a tiny amount to eat on Friday morning but was in for a post op check that afternoon anyway.
> 
> ...


The easiest way to give Metacam is by syringe. Pills can be a bugger, but Effie happily ate her antibiotic imbedded in a dollop of soft cheese, with a bit of ham wrapped around it.


----------



## oryx (Jan 27, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> The easiest way to give Metacam is by syringe. Pills can be a bugger, but Effie happily ate her antibiotic imbedded in a dollop of soft cheese, with a bit of ham wrapped around it.


You're bang on in saying pills can be a bugger!

We're having a hard time trying to give a daily pill to our Zoe, who has hyperthyroidism.

It was going OK with pill putty - until it wasn't.

Then it was going OK with liver paste in a tube - until it wasn't.

She is the most awkward, suspicious and neurotic cat I've ever had and a fussy eater. Thing is, these are pills for life, not a one-off course - which I've managed before by grinding them and hiding them in food (even then you need to make damn sure she doesn't see you doing it - as she KNOWS.    ). And these pills shouldn't be ground up as they are slow release.

We have got the ear gel for hyperthyroid treatment, but rubbing it on her ears twice a day is likely to be as difficult if not more so. 

Luckily she is only borderline hyperthyroid, and the last time the vet did a blood test it was OK, but trying to give her a pill every day is driving me up the wall. 

Embedding it in soft cheese is a possibility, but it's a hard little pill and knowing Zoe she will lick off the cheese and leave the pill. 

If only it was our other cat, who hoovers up everything and wouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 27, 2022)

oryx said:


> You're bang on in saying pills can be a bugger!
> 
> We're having a hard time trying to give a daily pill to our Zoe, who has hyperthyroidism.
> 
> ...



We had a cat who needed 5mg of prednisolone daily for a horrific skin condition. It ended up with towel and pill gun.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith loves my new duvet!View attachment 307218



Effie on the bed a moment ago.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Jan 27, 2022)

oryx said:


> We're having a hard time trying to give a daily pill to our Zoe, who has hyperthyroidism.



I wrote about the magic of melted cheese when I had to give three pills daily at Old cats and their ways. Tips wanted.

But I recommend going for the operation as soon as possible -- i.e. as soon as the hyperthyroidism is stabilised. Worth every penny, and it's better for them than the pills as well.


----------



## Epona (Jan 27, 2022)

Sonic was always an absolute nightmare to pill - he was such an affectionate and well socialised cat - always wanted to be on me or near me and never bit or scratched, but my god if he had to have anything medical done to him, he _wriggled_ and screamed.  I tried the pill putty when he was on medication for his nasal congestion a couple of years back and even that was a nightmare after he'd worked out that there were pills in it.

Radar was a bit easier because he was easy to handle, open his mouth and stick it on the back of his tongue - no fuss, just had to make sure he actually swallowed the thing.

Jakey will eat anything so whenever he has had pills I've just smushed a bit of treat stick around it and he'll scoff it, just have to mind your fingers while he's excitedly grabbing at the treats


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 27, 2022)

Esteé has started to settle in a bit. She still spends all day under the bed, but emerges at 9pm for food, stays up all night, and returns under the bed at 6:30am after another feed. I get about half an hour with her in the morning, and she allows me to brush her while she eats, and we play with a feather on a string.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 27, 2022)

Not so keen on the circle is Mr Best.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 27, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> The easiest way to give Metacam is by syringe. Pills can be a bugger, but Effie happily ate her antibiotic imbedded in a dollop of soft cheese, with a bit of ham wrapped around it.


Yeah, syringe the liquid into chicken or tuna, she's all good. No pills cos she has had teeth out.

I wouldn't like to have to try to directly syringe into her mouth out use a pill gun as she's a rescued stray and not one for being held, I'd need another person to help me and she would hate it.

I switched to credelio flea pills because doing drops on her neck was something she really hated. I stuff half a pill into a bit of chicken and she eats it no problems.

She is doing fine now, back to the vet tomorrow for hopefully a final check.


----------



## oryx (Jan 27, 2022)

I think chicken is my next plan...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 27, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Esteé has started to settle in a bit. She still spends all day under the bed, but emerges at 9pm for food, stays up all night, and returns under the bed at 6:30am after another feed. I get about half an hour with her in the morning, and she allows me to brush her while she eats, and we play with a feather on a string.
> 
> View attachment 307637


What a gorgeous moggie.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 27, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Not so keen on the circle is Mr Best.
> 
> View attachment 307640


If you ever want a living definition of 'haughty look' there you have it.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2022)

Fluff maintenance


----------



## oryx (Jan 27, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> I wrote about the magic of melted cheese when I had to give three pills daily at Old cats and their ways. Tips wanted.
> 
> But I recommend going for the operation as soon as possible -- i.e. as soon as the hyperthyroidism is stabilised. Worth every penny, and it's better for them than the pills as well.


Is that a thyroidectomy, or radiation treatment?

We're thinking about the latter, if indeed we can get her stabilised. Don't know how she'd cope with radiation boot camp though - they need to be away from humans for at least a couple of weeks. 

Thanks also to Sasaferrato Epona and BigTom for replies.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Jan 27, 2022)

oryx said:


> Is that a thyroidectomy, or radiation treatment?



I went for the thyroidectomy, because at the time it was the standard way here (although my Australian vet said radiation was more common down under). Did it with both of them with no problems; it bought them a few more years of reasonable life before they died of old age/cancer. I'm sure they were happier than they would have been if I'd had to pill them every day, even though I was relatively lucky in their temperament (other cats I've had would have been a nightmare from the start).


----------



## oryx (Jan 28, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> I went for the thyroidectomy, because at the time it was the standard way here (although my Australian vet said radiation was more common down under). Did it with both of them with no problems; it bought them a few more years of reasonable life before they died of old age/cancer. I'm sure they were happier than they would have been if I'd had to pill them every day, even though I was relatively lucky in their temperament (other cats I've had would have been a nightmare from the start).


Thanks, that's really useful - I'll ask the vet about it. TBH she's 17 in May so any surgery/treatment is a bit worrying.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 28, 2022)

This cat is called Daisy and she lives six doors down. Podgy but extremely friendly, always comes running wobbling to greet me.




Edit.
Daisy has unusual ears that fold forward just before the triangular tip, like the collar of Neville Chamberlain’s shirt!
Is this common?


----------



## izz (Jan 28, 2022)

oryx said:


> You're bang on in saying pills can be a bugger!
> 
> We're having a hard time trying to give a daily pill to our Zoe, who has hyperthyroidism.
> 
> ...


I've said it before and will say it again, vets should offer a 'learn how to pill your cat' session. I know all mogs are difficult in their own way and behave differently for the vet than their people but it might be a start.


----------



## A380 (Jan 28, 2022)

izz said:


> I've said it before and will say it again, vets should offer a 'learn how to pill your cat' session. I know all mogs are difficult in their own way and behave differently for the vet than their people but it might be a start.


You just need one of these off e-bay...


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 28, 2022)

Sylvia has decided she likes baked beans. The cat that won't even eat wet cat food of any sort (she's a dry biscuits only girl) and isn't  interested in Dreamies likes baked beans.

Weirdo


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Sylvia has decided she likes baked beans.



not sure that's a good idea









						Can Cats Eat Baked Beans? | Waldo's Friends
					

Read our latest article about Can Cats Eat Baked Beans? and stay up to date with weekly animal rescue and pet parenting guides and resources!




					waldosfriends.org
				






philosophical said:


> Daisy has unusual ears that fold forward just before the triangular tip, like the collar of Neville Chamberlain’s shirt!



could be some scottish fold ancestry - if it was just one ear, then more likely to be aftermath of injury or infection (i used to know a mog who ended up with one floppy ear)


----------



## KatyF (Jan 28, 2022)

So the landlady of a local pub needs to rehouse one of her cats for various reasons. Met with her and the cat last night and the cat is lovely so we're going to talk some more this weekend about me potentially taking her. She currently has eczema on her face which her owner says is due to her diet (and I think stress related). Just wondering if anyone here has ever dealt with cat eczema before?


----------



## philosophical (Jan 28, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure that's a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is both ears.
Scottish fold…interesting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2022)

Vet check up time

"I am not happy. I am not happy AT ALL!!"


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 28, 2022)

Yeah, I checked twice and you're _definitely_ still not spending enough on treats.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2022)

Misty this morning


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 28, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Misty this morning
> 
> View attachment 307763


Lovely to see.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 28, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Misty this morning
> 
> View attachment 307763




Stealthily reaching for the bag ... while locking eyes with you so maybe you don't notice.. 😁


----------



## BigTom (Jan 28, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Yeah, syringe the liquid into chicken or tuna, she's all good. No pills cos she has had teeth out.
> 
> I wouldn't like to have to try to directly syringe into her mouth out use a pill gun as she's a rescued stray and not one for being held, I'd need another person to help me and she would hate it.
> 
> ...



All clear from the vet today, no more metacam or antibiotics


----------



## oryx (Jan 28, 2022)

izz said:


> I've said it before and will say it again, vets should offer a 'learn how to pill your cat' session. I know all mogs are difficult in their own way and behave differently for the vet than their people but it might be a start.


That would be great! Although yes, they do behave themselves more for the vet, the little tykes.

So far today Zoe has eaten:

Some grass from the garden (which she promptly threw up)
Some toast crumbs from my plate when I wasn't looking.

But I'd put money on her just sniffing and walking away from the fresh chicken I have just bought, because she suspects a pill may be hidden in it...


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Put down some catnip on the floor for our visitor, Akiro. He was loving it. Rolling about all over the place. After watching for a good while, Rogue had enough. Came over and told him to get out of her flat.


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2022)

Why is he such a disgusting animal? He'll wander round the house now dropping his food everywhere while he chews.


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 28, 2022)

strung out said:


> Why is he such a disgusting animal? He'll wander round the house now dropping his food everywhere while he chews.
> 
> View attachment 307831


Could he have a loose or nagging tooth?


----------



## smmudge (Jan 28, 2022)

We taught Toby how to play fetch! Now it's all he wants to do... 

I made a short snippet of it:


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2022)

20Bees said:


> Could he have a loose or nagging tooth?


He doesn't have any front teeth, so has been a messy eater ever since we got him, poor little mite.


----------



## Epona (Jan 28, 2022)

smmudge said:


> We taught Toby how to play fetch! Now it's all he wants to do...
> 
> I made a short snippet of it:
> 
> View attachment 307839


That's wonderful!

My dearly departed Sonic used to LOVE playing fetch when he was young.
Like everything else he did, he was really intense about it.  He'd decide when he wanted to play and look around the flat until he'd found a bit of paper, then bring it over and drop it on my foot.  If I didn't immediately pay attention he would pick it up and drop it on my foot again, and if that didn't work, he'd start tapping my foot with his paw and waaaahing at me.  When I'd look down at him he'd be staring at me with his little intense and serious face and then he'd make some happy huffing noises because I'd looked at him.  Then the game of fetch would start, he could go on for hours.
My lovely little boy. 💔


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 28, 2022)

Excellent training! With a toy they can carry, like a catnip mouse or a tiny rope ball, mine immediately bat it far under the sofa


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2022)

Nessie is watching you masturbate.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> That's wonderful!
> 
> My dearly departed Sonic used to LOVE playing fetch when he was young.
> Like everything else he did, he was really intense about it.  He'd decide when he wanted to play and look around the flat until he'd found a bit of paper, then bring it over and drop it on my foot.  If I didn't immediately pay attention he would pick it up and drop it on my foot again, and if that didn't work, he'd start tapping my foot with his paw and waaaahing at me.  When I'd look down at him he'd be staring at me with his little intense and serious face and then he'd make some happy huffing noises because I'd looked at him.  Then the game of fetch would start, he could go on for hours.
> My lovely little boy. 💔



 and ❤

Toby is turning out very similar, intense, vocal and doesn't want to stop!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 28, 2022)

Reluctant cuddles


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2022)

one of my mogs used to do the 'fetch' thing sometimes



(was a ping pong ball with a feathery thing attached)


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 28, 2022)

smmudge said:


> We taught Toby how to play fetch! Now it's all he wants to do...
> 
> I made a short snippet of it:
> 
> View attachment 307839



Aww that's so sweet. Toby sits so patiently. Lovely clip. Thanks for posting that. 🙂🙂


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> That's wonderful!
> 
> My dearly departed Sonic used to LOVE playing fetch when he was young.
> Like everything else he did, he was really intense about it.  He'd decide when he wanted to play and look around the flat until he'd found a bit of paper, then bring it over and drop it on my foot.  If I didn't immediately pay attention he would pick it up and drop it on my foot again, and if that didn't work, he'd start tapping my foot with his paw and waaaahing at me.  When I'd look down at him he'd be staring at me with his little intense and serious face and then he'd make some happy huffing noises because I'd looked at him.  Then the game of fetch would start, he could go on for hours.
> My lovely little boy. 💔


Sounds like he was a wonderful character and very intelligent. You have been in my thoughts Epona.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2022)

Lil’ Bob is incensed that Vic has dared to sit on Mrs SFM’s lap


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2022)

Mrs SFM has bought some new shoes and Lil’ Bob has claimed the lid before his brother does. He’s trying to clean himself and looks spectacularly gormless and boss-eyed with his tongue stuck out


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Yeah, I checked twice and you're _definitely_ still not spending enough on treats.


Loving those antenna


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2022)

Callie said:


> Loving those antenna



The Monarch Buttercat in its full glory


----------



## oryx (Jan 29, 2022)

I Don't Feel Like Chicken Tonight:


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2022)

Vic makes his displeasure known


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2022)

Lil’ Bob cares not a jot


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2022)

Don’t think I can take much more of this harmony ❤️


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2022)

since it seemed like a good idea, the mogs i used to live with, photos must have been taken some time mid to late 90s.  

bubble (black and white) and pepper (tabby and white) both liked a box, and indulged in feline deconstructionist art when in the mood.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 307961
> 
> View attachment 307962
> 
> ...


I love their little home-cut style "fringes!"


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I love their little home-cut style "fringes!"



Pudding bowl cut by yer Mum 😀


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I love their little home-cut style "fringes!"





seeformiles said:


> Pudding bowl cut by yer Mum 😀



mum-tat described them as having "badly fitted toupees" 

(to the best of my knowledge, they were brothers from the same litter)


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 29, 2022)

Aramis, my daughter’s lovely lad, in a huff because she was away.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2022)

Flat fluffy otter pose


----------



## Cloo (Jan 30, 2022)

One of my friend's 5, yes , 5 Norwegian forest cat litter (about 7 weeks)  😍


----------



## philosophical (Jan 30, 2022)

Glowering Napoleon on my front wall.


----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2022)

Cloo said:


> One of my friend's 5, yes , 5 Norwegian forest cat litter (about 7 weeks)  😍
> 
> View attachment 308058



Oh god that's adorable!  All The Floof 

Our friends have an NFC, lovely cats, friendly and playful.  Not for me as they are not lap-cats (probably a good thing due to the size they end up) and I do like a cat to want to be all over me.  They are really lovely though  ❤️


----------



## Cloo (Jan 30, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh god that's adorable!  All The Floof
> 
> Our friends have an NFC, lovely cats, friendly and playful.  Not for me as they are not lap-cats (probably a good thing due to the size they end up) and I do like a cat to want to be all over me.  They are really lovely though  ❤️


The litter has 3 white and tabbies like that one (two with grey noses, one with a white nose) and two pure white like their mum, all boys.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 30, 2022)

These are our new arrivals, Addie and Mac. Mac lost an eye to cat 'flu. They're still hiding in their basket a lot of the time, but they did come out earlier today and have a bit of an explore. These are our first two since Lou and Nico died a couple of years ago. Mac was very cross that I'd poked a camera into his territory and Addie just wanted to go back to sleep.


----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> These are our new arrivals, Addie and Mac. Mac lost an eye to cat 'flu. They're still hiding in their basket a lot of the time, but they did come out earlier today and have a bit of an explore. These are our first two since Lou and Nico died a couple of years ago. Mac was very cross that I'd poked a camera into his territory and Addie just wanted to go back to sleep.
> 
> View attachment 308085


The markings on his body and the roaning (mixing of white hairs in the black fur) are very reminiscent of my much-missed Radar, I hope they settle in soon!

I am assuming if he lost his eye that is due to Feline Herpesvirus - there are several different viruses that cause "Cat Flu" but that one (like similar viruses in humans, if they attack the eyes) can result in severe corneal damage.  Poor love.  If it is that virus, it can lie dormant (much like chicken pox/shingles) and flare up again later in life, having a good diet and low-stress environment can help prevent flare-ups.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 30, 2022)

The girls having a sunday afternoon rest


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> These are our new arrivals, Addie and Mac. Mac lost an eye to cat 'flu. They're still hiding in their basket a lot of the time, but they did come out earlier today and have a bit of an explore. These are our first two since Lou and Nico died a couple of years ago. Mac was very cross that I'd poked a camera into his territory and Addie just wanted to go back to sleep.
> 
> View attachment 308085



welcome, Addie and Mac

😺 😺


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 30, 2022)

Epona said:


> The markings on his body and the roaning (mixing of white hairs in the black fur) are very reminiscent of my much-missed Radar, I hope they settle in soon!
> 
> I am assuming if he lost his eye that is due to Feline Herpesvirus - there are several different viruses that cause "Cat Flu" but that one (like similar viruses in humans, if they attack the eyes) can result in severe corneal damage.  Poor love.  If it is that virus, it can lie dormant (much like chicken pox/shingles) and flare up again later in life, having a good diet and low-stress environment can help prevent flare-ups.


Yes, we were told there could be problems later on. We'll just keep our paws crossed.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 30, 2022)

.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 30, 2022)

Cloo said:


> One of my friend's 5, yes , 5 Norwegian forest cat litter (about 7 weeks)  😍
> 
> View attachment 308058


Want❤


----------



## Cloo (Jan 30, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh god that's adorable!  All The Floof
> 
> Our friends have an NFC, lovely cats, friendly and playful.  Not for me as they are not lap-cats (probably a good thing due to the size they end up) and I do like a cat to want to be all over me.  They are really lovely though  ❤️


Friend also has 6 full grown ones (she's setting up as breeder) at least 3 of them do seem to be very cuddly. She says that NFCs are cats that look like they could start talking to you at any moment and they really do!


----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Friend also has 6 full grown ones (she's setting up as breeder) at least 3 of them do seem to be very cuddly. She says that NFCs are cats that look like they could start talking to you at any moment and they really do!



They like people but aren't generally known for being cuddly, in comparison to say OSH which is what I have (well down to 1 now  ) - they _have_ to be on you all the time.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 30, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Nessie is watching you masturbate.
> 
> View attachment 307842


Honestly, I think my cats feel my pheromones in the air.  I think, I'll have a wank in a minute and then they get in my lap and I can't.


----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2022)

Too much information...


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 31, 2022)

After just over a week, Esteé is settling in well. She spends less time under the bed, plays with her feather & string and her ball, uses her scratching post, and shows affection towards me. She's still a little nervous at times, and doesn't like being approached first, but she's doing well.



Her previous owner gave her two or three sachets of food a day and left dry food down for her to pick at. She's a bit fat, but she's nine years old, so I don't want to upset her with a sudden diet. I'm trying to cut down to one sachet and some dry food. Does that sound sensible?


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 31, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> After just over a week, Esteé is settling in well. She spends less time under the bed, plays with her feather & string and her ball, uses her scratching post, and shows affection towards me. She's still a little nervous at times, and doesn't like being approached first, but she's doing well.
> 
> View attachment 308158
> 
> Her previous owner gave her two or three sachets of food a day and left dry food down for her to pick at. She's a bit fat, but she's nine years old, so I don't want to upset her with a sudden diet. I'm trying to cut down to one sachet and some dry food. Does that sound sensible?


I’d be more inclined to keep her wet food intake high and restrict the dry food.
She’s a beauty!


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 31, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> After just over a week, Esteé is settling in well. She spends less time under the bed, plays with her feather & string and her ball, uses her scratching post, and shows affection towards me. She's still a little nervous at times, and doesn't like being approached first, but she's doing well.
> 
> View attachment 308158
> 
> Her previous owner gave her two or three sachets of food a day and left dry food down for her to pick at. She's a bit fat, but she's nine years old, so I don't want to upset her with a sudden diet. I'm trying to cut down to one sachet and some dry food. Does that sound sensible?



Maybe take her to the vet and see what they advise regards her weight. Agree about the sudden diet caution while she is still settling in.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 31, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> After just over a week, Esteé is settling in well. She spends less time under the bed, plays with her feather & string and her ball, uses her scratching post, and shows affection towards me. She's still a little nervous at times, and doesn't like being approached first, but she's doing well.
> 
> View attachment 308158
> 
> Her previous owner gave her two or three sachets of food a day and left dry food down for her to pick at. She's a bit fat, but she's nine years old, so I don't want to upset her with a sudden diet. I'm trying to cut down to one sachet and some dry food. Does that sound sensible?


Pretty much all cat food has feeding guidelines

For our three, Fifi in particular, I've been weighing the dry food I've been giving them to control their weight

I have to be super cautious with Fifi's for as she's diabetic and has twice daily insulin injection, so if she under eats there's a very real danger of her hypo'ing with too much insulin versus the amount of food she's eaten - so an accurate scales is a necessity as just giving her a "good handful" is nowhere near accurate or consistent enough

For her weight she's meant to have 60g of biscuits per day, so she gets 2 feeds of 30g at "around" 6:30 morning and evening - she's also got a cat feeder with a lid that only opens for her (coded to the chip in her) so I know it's only her who's eating the food

Her weight is pretty stable "around" 5kg - that's a bit on the heavy side for her, she's not a 5kg cat only we let her free eat when she was initially diagnosed and she'd often eat "north" of 50-60g of biscuits PER MEAL, but she seems happy enough

Just make sure that Esteé has access to water and keep an eye on how much she's drinking as for one sachet that sounds a bit "near"

I've just checked a 400g tin of cat food (normal size "soup" can) and the feeding guidelines are:-

An average 4kg cat needs approx 1 x 400g of food per day blah blah blah - and the highly amusing bit - cats regulate their food intake and seldom overeat😂🤣 - which is total bollocks - every cat I've ever had would eat until they could eat no more

Esteé's an absolute darling by the way


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 31, 2022)

And we do have some sachets of food and again, the feeding instructions for a 4kg cat are 3 sachets per day = NO MENTION of biscuits so if you want go do some of each adjust accordingly, best guess one sachet morning and evening and 10g of biscuits left down for grazing

As per the water I asked out vet how much "too much" drinking is and was told FOR THREE CATS 250ml of water per cat per day was fine any more and there's too much drinking going on - our three don't drink anywhere near that so are probably drinking "correctly"


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 31, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> And we do have some sachets of food and again, the feeding instructions for a 4kg cat are 3 sachets per day = NO MENTION of biscuits so if you want go do some of each adjust accordingly, best guess one sachet morning and evening and 10g of biscuits left down for grazing
> 
> As per the water I asked out vet how much "too much" drinking is and was told FOR THREE CATS 250ml of water per cat per day was fine any more and there's too much drinking going on - our three don't drink anywhere near that so are probably drinking "correctly"



Thanks for the replies. A trip to the vet is definitely on the cards as she needs her vaccinations updating too. She seems to drink frequently but not a great quantity, and she's not, so far, been a fussy eater. I'll keep the board informed


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 31, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> After just over a week, Esteé is settling in well. She spends less time under the bed, plays with her feather & string and her ball, uses her scratching post, and shows affection towards me. She's still a little nervous at times, and doesn't like being approached first, but she's doing well.
> 
> View attachment 308158
> 
> Her previous owner gave her two or three sachets of food a day and left dry food down for her to pick at. She's a bit fat, but she's nine years old, so I don't want to upset her with a sudden diet. I'm trying to cut down to one sachet and some dry food. Does that sound sensible?



She is adorable!!


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Thanks for the replies. A trip to the vet is definitely on the cards as she needs her vaccinations updating too. She seems to drink frequently but not a great quantity, and she's not, so far, been a fussy eater. I'll keep the board informed



One thing is to help her get more exercise too, you've mentioned that she likes playing with her toys which is a good start - have a look at puzzle feeders, I think keep up the wet food but restrict the dry to only give her a measured portion each day, and try using a puzzle feeder for the dry portion so that she has to work a bit for it and exercise while eating - it also appeals to their natural hunting instincts if they have to be more active about getting their food so is good for their emotional wellbeing too


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2022)

I also agree with the others to see what the vet says and let her settle in before making any changes - she looks like a British Shorthair and they tend to be a bit more stocky in the first place, and their dense fur adds to the effect - if you think she is overweight then she probably is, she does look a little round to me too, but your vet will be able to give you a better indication of her target weight and a timescale and plan for getting her there.

Best of luck, she's a lovely looking creature and has obviously got lucky finding a caring new human to look after her and love her


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> I also agree with the others to see what the vet says and let her settle in before making any changes - she looks like a British Shorthair and they tend to be a bit more stocky in the first place, and their dense fur adds to the effect - if you think she is overweight then she probably is, she does look a little round to me too, but your vet will be able to give you a better indication of her target weight and a timescale and plan for getting her there.
> 
> Best of luck, she's a lovely looking creature and has obviously got lucky finding a caring new human to look after her and love her



Thanks! I'll have a look for a puzzle feeder.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> One thing is to help her get more exercise too



you could try building a cat exercise wheel thing

of course this might happen


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2022)

Jakey used to have a bit of a weight problem - he was a bit food aggressive when he first came to us, and had clearly been overeating because he was, while not clinically obese, a little bit rotund for an OSH.

We had to feed him separately from the others for about a year because he would get quite nasty to them around the food bowls and chase them away from their food, then eat too much too fast and make himself sick - when it became clear after a few days that this was not going to be solved overnight we started feeding him in a large dog crate, so the others could eat at their own pace without being disturbed, and they could still see one another while eating (which is a good thing when introducing cats, as being able to eat together without aggression or fear is a positive thing for their relationships, even if you have to force it by use of a mesh door or crate at first - the aggressor is only in there for 10 minutes at a time during mealtimes and they quickly associate going in there with getting food so it becomes a positive thing - also handy to have a crate and get them used to it with a positive association in case they ever need to have their activity limited after surgery or an injury, or spend overnight in a hospital cage at the vets.

He did eventually settle down - he was well cared for and very much loved in his previous home so this wasn't something that came from lack of food previously - I think it was just the new home with 2 cats that he didn't know plus the fact he'd only just been neutered (he was a stud beforehand).

His weight has been up and down over the years, we have occasionally had to restrict his food a bit (which was not easy in a multi-cat household but as above feeding him in a crate if he was on a diet was fine, alas he is our only one now) but for the last 5 years (he's 15 tomorrow) he's been more or less self regulating.

Honestly given that my Radar went through that period of anorexia following major surgery and had to have a feeding tube for nearly 2 months, and Sonic wasn't eating properly in his last week, there are worse problems to have than them being a bit too keen on their grub, not eating is far far worse to resolve.  It is important to get it under control though for their health - just be disciplined about portion control and set a routine for mealtimes so they know when to expect food.  For cats that go outdoors, put a paper collar on letting people know not to feed them as they are on a diet.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 31, 2022)

Estee is a bit roly poly and portly looking (and lovely - she looks like the softest plushest cat in the world!) but if she's moving well (can jump and play and clean herself etc) then yeah, maybe best not to rush it ... combining a total relocation with a crash diet all at once might be asking too much. Gradually reducing wet food or (better for the kidneys I think) rationing out the kibble carefully would be better than a sudden reduction. (for comparison - my old, very active indoor/outdoor large male mog would eat at least 3, maybe 4 pouches a day and free fed dry food, as he wouldn't overeat the dry by choice .. so 3 pouches and dry /day is on the heftier end of cat dieting. Maybe get her down to 2/day, slowly?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 31, 2022)

"Why do that stupid job when you could be paying ME some attention?"


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2022)

Cats, they know!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2022)

Kizzy actually showing interest in a box!


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2022)

I just checked out the kitten live stream, from America I think, and saw two of them trying to rip chunks out of one another.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 31, 2022)

Arnold blep!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## donkyboy (Feb 1, 2022)

Chloe beats the cling film challenge


----------



## Epona (Feb 1, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe beats the cling film challenge




Christ, if I'd ever used cling film like that, or even left anything plastic or similar accessible, it would have resulted in a trip to the vet hospital after one of them tried to eat it.

Sonic was the absolute worst for trying to eat stuff that wasn't food.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2022)

Misty's go in the box today


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 1, 2022)

Nikkormat Estee is a very classy lady  and yes, super plush!


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 1, 2022)

MAH BOX 



She's so pretty <3


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 1, 2022)

"Wot, me? Ruffle your duvet? As if!"


----------



## stavros (Feb 1, 2022)

There's this cat who lives a few doors down from me, who initially seems very friendly, coming up to me when I put the bins out earlier. However she'll permit at most a finger sniff, and always stays just out of reach for a stroke. She even does a back roll, but will scarper if I get close enough to touch.


----------



## 20Bees (Feb 1, 2022)

Salem heard the dog advancing towards the sofa…


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 1, 2022)

stavros said:


> I just checked out the kitten live stream, from America I think, and saw two of them trying to rip chunks out of one another.


Got two kids off school tomorrow as we all recover from COVID, so thanks for this! That should entertain them for a bit


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 2, 2022)

From this month’s Viz 😂🤣


----------



## stavros (Feb 2, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Got two kids off school tomorrow as we all recover from COVID, so thanks for this! That should entertain them for a bit


A lot of the time you tune in and the six or seven of them are all sleeping in beautiful formation. It's not always as exciting as yesterday.


----------



## philosophical (Feb 2, 2022)

After not bothering for a while scrounger Bloom has returned to the tartan.


----------



## oryx (Feb 2, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> From this month’s Viz 😂🤣
> 
> View attachment 308370
> View attachment 308371


  

Whoever drew and wrote that has very obviously owned cats.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 2, 2022)

oryx said:


> Whoever drew and wrote that has very obviously owned cats.



Indeed - brilliantly observed! 😀


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 2, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe beats the cling film challenge



Arnold was fascinated by Chloe's video.



Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 2, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Arnold was fascinated by Chloe's video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What part of the country is Arnold based in? Can tell Chloe she has a fan


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 2, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> What part of the country is Arnold based in? Can tell Chloe she has a fan


Would love to tell you where, but for safety I'm keeping my location private atm. Tell her anyway! He was batting at the screen with his little paw until I thought he'd knock it over!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 2, 2022)

Dystopiary During one of mine and Lilith's cuddles earlier, she spotted a fly, and in her rush to leap off my lap and chase it, she slapped me in the face with her tail! She's forgiven though.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Feb 3, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> View attachment 308505


Does one always put more effort in than the other?


----------



## nogojones (Feb 3, 2022)

I call in on an elderly relative a couple of times a week and this lad is generally waiting outside the neighbours. Always has a little cwtch.

When I got home my lad called in for a catch up, got his phone out and started showing me some pic's of another ginger tom that he encountered on the way home from work. We wasted about 20 minutes showing each other random cats we meet on the street.

Oh and here's The Rand with another cob on because I'm clearly neglecting him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 3, 2022)

nogojones said:


> I call in on an elderly relative a couple of times a week and this lad is generally waiting outside the neighbours. Always has a little cwtch.
> 
> View attachment 308618When I got home my lad called in for a catch up, got his phone out and started showing me some pic's of another ginger tom that he encountered on the way home from work. We wasted about 20 minutes showing each other random cats we meet on the street.
> 
> ...


Handsome boys! They both look like proper characters.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 4, 2022)

oops









						Cat gets stuck in a tube trying to steal food from hedgehogs
					

Thankfully poor Poe was freed.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Epona (Feb 4, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG and I thought my Jakey was greedy and daft (he really isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer bless him)... dangerous combination in a cat tbh


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 4, 2022)

spitalfields life has a blog post today about kitties of old london






						Cockney Cats | Spitalfields Life
					






					spitalfieldslife.com


----------



## Epona (Feb 4, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> spitalfields life has a blog post today about kitties of old london
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fantastic, thanks for sharing it!  I particularly like the un-named "Tail-less cat" - he looks like a right mischief with a lot of attitude, bring it on oh Tail-less one!


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They got them treats. No regrets.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 4, 2022)

Marvin in a blurry action shot.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 4, 2022)

Fangs


----------



## Epona (Feb 4, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Fangs
> View attachment 308755


Other than fangs, the most cute and notable point is "fluffy tummy!!!" but I suspect if one of those things is approached, the other will spring into operation 

What a lovely creature


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 4, 2022)

Today Trillian:

a) refused to eat any dried biscuits yesterday evening/overnight and ate her breakfast so quickly she vomited the whole thing up
b) just smacked her head on my phone whilst getting up from my lap

Photos for tax


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 4, 2022)

Epona said:


> Other than fangs, the most cute and notable point is "fluffy tummy!!!" but I suspect if one of those things is approached, the other will spring into operation
> 
> What a lovely creature


Ha exactly right


----------



## Epona (Feb 4, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Today Trillian:
> 
> a) refused to eat any dried biscuits yesterday evening/overnight and ate her breakfast so quickly she vomited the whole thing up
> b) just smacked her head on my phone whilst getting up from my lap
> ...



She is so gorgeous!  And wonderfully grumpy looking in that second picture.

I may be being a little overcautious and I certainly don't want to cause alarm, but having had 2 cats go off their food (due to illness, and both eventually towards end of life), I would say keep a close eye on things - in the incidents that I have experienced, it started with going off one particular food and getting a little fussy and gradually expanded to more foodstuffs - so just make sure you're aware of what she is refusing/eating/bringing up so you can spot a gradual change in dietary habits, in case it signifies the start of an underlying illness or condition.

She is such a pretty thing, I love her markings.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 4, 2022)

Epona said:


> She is so gorgeous!  And wonderfully grumpy looking in that second picture.
> 
> I may be being a little overcautious and I certainly don't want to cause alarm, but having had 2 cats go off their food (due to illness, and both eventually towards end of life), I would say keep a close eye on things - in the incidents that I have experienced, it started with going off one particular food and getting a little fussy and gradually expanded to more foodstuffs - so just make sure you're aware of what she is refusing/eating/bringing up so you can spot a gradual change in dietary habits, in case it signifies the start of an underlying illness or condition.
> 
> She is such a pretty thing, I love her markings.


No worries, it’s a useful warning.  But she’s not got great teeth (surprised she’s got any left tbh!) plus has always been fussy with the dry food, so I suspect it’s one of those two things. If she goes off her dry food for more than three days I get the vet to have her look in her mouth, but the odd day isn’t uncommon. And she’s definitely eaten some today.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2022)

Not enough pics of Trillian!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 4, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Not enough pics of Trillian!


She is not doing anything exciting right now but here are two pictures from the archives  

The time she tried to warn us we had mice 


With my youngest on a lockdown morning


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 4, 2022)

Also this cat! Look at the size of it! The size! 



I mean there’s obviously some forced perspective there, but I’m not sure how much… 

(Worked out as just under the mass of 3 Trillians)


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks AS!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2022)

Majestic Misty this morning


----------



## Epona (Feb 4, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also this cat! Look at the size of it! The size!
> 
> View attachment 308785
> 
> ...



No they really are massive, I saw a male MC at a cat show once and it was bulging out of the show cage - was probably over 15kg.

Big red boy he was, looked like a lion with his massive mane!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2022)

And Kizzy too


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 5, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also this cat! Look at the size of it! The size!
> 
> View attachment 308785
> 
> ...


That's Ron Purrlman auditioning for "Cats".


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 5, 2022)

fishfinger said:


> That's Ron Purrlman auditioning for "Cats".


All Maine Coons are Ron Purrlman, but not all Ron Purrlmans are Maine Coons?


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 5, 2022)

Lil’ Bob’s Spring collection - the Sunday Times TV Guide:


----------



## nogojones (Feb 5, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also this cat! Look at the size of it! The size!
> 
> View attachment 308785
> 
> ...


I bet that cat doesn't have to pester its owner for dinner. I'd be petrified to not jump to its every whim.


----------



## A380 (Feb 5, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Also this cat! Look at the size of it! The size!
> 
> View attachment 308785
> 
> ...


Our last two rescue cats (RIP Psippsy and Bett) were half MC. (The rescue place think the mum was a breeding pedigree that escaped for some non mandated loving. - they were found in a literal sack, along with their  brother- some bastards out there). They were huge almost half again as big as our current cats, who aren't small. And they loved to be around water, were obsessed with the bath.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 5, 2022)

A380 said:


> Our last two rescue cats (RIP Psippsy and Bett) were half MC. (The rescue place think the mum was a breeding pedigree that escaped for some non mandated loving. - they were found in a literal sack, along with their  brother- some bastards out there). They were huge almost half again as big as our current cats, who aren't small. And they loved to be around water, were obsessed with the bath.


I quite fancy a Maine Coon, iirc there’s a rescue place for them in the north of England (I would travel!). Part of what would be great is taking them on walks/away with us. But that would probably make family gatherings on my husband’s side tricky as his brother has a significant cat allergy


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2022)

Misty on the box, not in the box


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Misty on the box, not in the box



thinking outside the box...


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 6, 2022)

It’s all too much for Lil’ Bob this afternoon


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2022)

Kizzy came and plonked herself in the middle of us on the sofa, but didn't want strokes and was mostly giving this moody look!


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 6, 2022)

Mac and Millie



Mac looking very chilled.



Addie decided she didn't like her name, but did like alliteration, so now she's called Millie - but isn't sure about being photographed.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 6, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy came and plonked herself in the middle of us on the sofa, but didn't want strokes and was mostly giving this moody look!
> View attachment 309015



What a beautiful girl 😻


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 6, 2022)

Beautiful cats get posted so quickly on this thread! 😻


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 6, 2022)

Vic is looking serene


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2022)

My sweet Jakey snoozing in a sunbeam recently



He doesn't do much since Sonic died, just sleeps (mostly on my lap but if I am not around he sleeps on my pyjamas or the dirty laundry pile) and eats really.  I understand how he feels.  Poor love.

As he is eating well I am trying not to worry too much just yet, it's still early days and he needs time to adjust.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> My sweet Jakey snoozing in a sunbeam recently
> 
> View attachment 309052
> 
> ...


He's a lovely boy and I know you're doing your best for him.  Hope things aren't too bad for you all.


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He's a lovely boy and I know you're doing your best for him.  Hope things aren't too bad for you all.



He is an incredibly sweet cat 

It is a difficult time for both me and Jakey (OH loved Sonic and misses him being around, but they didn't have a close bond so he is less affected - Radar who died a couple of years ago was OH's special one).

We're getting by but grieving.  Jakey is very clingy and a bit anxious now, he still searches for Sonic most days.  We're looking after one another as best we can.

Jakey has his annual checkup in the morning.  I think he is in good physical health but it will be good to be able to talk to the vet.  I would like to get Jakey showing a bit more interest in the world around him but it may be a bit soon.  He doesn't have his daily "funny five minutes" or terrorise mice now.  I do hope he gets back to doing that, and that this isn't the point where he becomes "old" iykwim - he is 15.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> He is an incredibly sweet cat
> 
> It is a difficult time for both me and Jakey (OH loved Sonic and misses him being around, but they didn't have a close bond so he is less affected - Radar who died a couple of years ago was OH's special one).
> 
> ...


Talking to the vet is a good idea. They're not just there for the cats' physical health - they can give you advice on any concerns you have, including cats' mental health. I hope you're getting support with your grief too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2022)

(((( Epona and jakey ))))


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Talking to the vet is a good idea. They're not just there for the cats' physical health - they can give you advice on any concerns you have, including cats' mental health. I hope you're getting support with your grief too.



Honestly, the thing that helps me most is being able to talk about it here - I hope anyone who gets bored with it is able to be kind and just skim over any posts of mine where I harp on about it, but it is really useful for me - I don't see anyone much IRL to talk to, I can be quite unsociable in the first place but since COVID I don't see anyone really.  So just being able to talk about it here is a massive help and provides a lot of support.

I'm going to be grieving for a while, he was my bestest buddy (and kind of my baby too) for 15 years, you don't get over that sort of loss easily.  But I think my grief for him is straightforward and uncomplicated, unlike when Radar died when I was a bit traumatised and had more complex emotions surrounding it.  I could have probably done with some professional help dealing with my feelings about what happened with Radar and the additional emotional trauma.  My grief for Sonic is more straightforward sadness and loss - although it is deep, it is somehow uncomplicated by other factors and I just need to let it flow over me when it needs to, I think about him a lot and cry a lot and I'll always always miss him, but I'll be OK going through it.

I don't know if that makes any sense.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> I hope anyone who gets bored with it is able to be kind and just skim over any posts of mine where I harp on about it, but it is really useful for me - I don't see anyone much IRL to talk to, I can be quite unsociable in the first place but since COVID I don't see anyone really.  So just being able to talk about it here is a massive help and provides a lot of support.


Oh God, I just read my post back and hope I didn't give that impression! I just meant maybe the vet can help/signpost you to resources regarding Jakey's grief. I don't get bored with your posts at all and I'm sure no one else does either.

And yes, I definitely get what you mean about straightforward grief versus the complicated kind with issues involved.


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Oh God, I just read my post back and hope I didn't give that impression! I don't get bored with your posts at all and I'm sure no one else does either.
> 
> And yes, I definitely get what you mean about straightforward grief versus the complicated kind with issues involved.



Oh no, not at all, that wasn't aimed at you in the slightest and I have never once felt that from you, you've always been massively understanding and supportive.

I am just aware that I do talk about it _a lot_ when I lose an animal friend, more than I see others do.  It is something I need to talk about and find useful but am just aware that others _may_ think it is a bit OTT for me to talk about such things so much.  It is a help to me though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2022)

i think i have mentioned it before, but just in case - 

cats protection do a phone line that people can ring to talk about issues round the loss of a cat









						Grief and loss | Dealing with your cat's death | Cats Protection
					

Coping with the death of your cat can be hard to handle. Read our practical information and advice for helping you handle grief after they've gone.




					www.cats.org.uk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> I am just aware that I do talk about it _a lot_ when I lose an animal friend, more than I see others do.  It is something I need to talk about and find useful but am just aware that others _may_ think it is a bit OTT for me to talk about such things so much.  It is a help to me though.


Well you definitely don't need to worry about that here! Some non-cat or non-animal people might think that way, but if you can't talk about this stuff on a cat thread, then where can you.


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i think i have mentioned it before, but just in case -
> 
> cats protection do a phone line that people can ring to talk about issues round the loss of a cat
> 
> ...



They have a Memory Wall and I made an entry for Radar a couple of years ago when he died and more recently sadly added Sonic to it.  I do find these little memorials help a bit.


----------



## philosophical (Feb 7, 2022)

Epona you have related your experience in an honest and helpful way. The community here, one of the few comfortable and safe spaces I have found on the internet, are all feeling for you and wishing you well.
I think learning about (and seeing) all the antics of rescued Kizzy and Misty, the custody battle of Lilith, the ever present Lil Bob and all the other cats and their humans (sorry for those not mentioned…in a rush) is great.
Not only that, but the information about experience and practical cat related matters is informative and helpful.
Nearly everybody here has a deep bond with these special creatures, you especially, and we all gain from the things you and others post.
Care for animals helps us stay grounded and teaches humility, as well as being a daily experience of decency and morality.


----------



## philosophical (Feb 7, 2022)

Breaking news.

And this is the cat who just came in from the cold five minutes ago.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 7, 2022)

Lilith lapping her water.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2022)

Kizzy actually in a box!! First time I've seen her in a box despite several being accessible recently


----------



## pesh (Feb 7, 2022)

Columbo loves his new viewing platform


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2022)

So Jakey's vet visit today:

He went utterly mental when I went to put him in the carrier - he's always been difficult to get in there but today was just in utter utter panic, he was screaming and struggling.  I got him in eventually but stupidly forgot to put on a long-sleeved jacket first and my lower arms are covered in scratches and a couple of bruises where he dug his back claws in deep.  He's been quite good the last few times so I wasn't really expecting such a fuss. He was then thrashing around in the carrier wailing trying to break out of it, we ended up getting a cab to the vet because I didn't want to risk him busting out of the carrier on the bus.

It is a different carrier than the one that Sonic used, but I do think he clocked that the last time he saw Sonic in a carrier he was taken away and didn't come back, I am not sure whether that is ridiculous to think a cat could make that connection, but I think he must have associated it with the last time he saw Sonic somehow.

He had calmed down by the time we got to the vet.

He's lost weight 😢

Vet said we could take bloods and a urine sample today or monitor him for the next 1 to 2 months and re-weigh him - I opted for the latter, he's still adjusting to losing his friend and is in a depressed state at the moment, it could be that.  It could be that he is old and something is starting to go wrong.  I'll keep an eye on him and take him back in soon for another check up.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 7, 2022)

Epona said:


> So Jakey's vet visit today:
> 
> He went utterly mental when I went to put him in the carrier - he's always been difficult to get in there but today was just in utter utter panic, he was screaming and struggling.  I got him in eventually but stupidly forgot to put on a long-sleeved jacket first and my lower arms are covered in scratches and a couple of bruises where he dug his back claws in deep.  He's been quite good the last few times so I wasn't really expecting such a fuss. He was then thrashing around in the carrier wailing trying to break out of it, we ended up getting a cab to the vet because I didn't want to risk him busting out of the carrier on the bus.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's stupid at all, Epona. I believe cats understand more than even us cat lovers give them credit for. 

Hopefully Jakey's weight loss is just due to grief and not anything physical, and will soon pass. Is he still eating and doing his business OK?


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I don't think it's stupid at all, Epona. I believe cats understand more than even us cat lovers give them credit for.
> 
> Hopefully Jakey's weight loss is just due to grief and not anything physical, and will soon pass. Is he still eating and doing his business OK?



He loves his grub and is still eating and his litter tray habits are normal, his drinking is normal.

The weight loss was 200g since he was last weighed which would have been... whenever he hurt his leg, I took both him and Sonic in at the same time - it would have been 17th July, because it was Sonic's second visit to check about his ear infection and perforated eardrum after 7 days treatment, and I have a Metacam prescription for Sonic dated the 10th July, I remember the vet said use that same bottle for Jakey because of his hurt leg rather than pay for a new bottle, and he weighed Jakey so I knew the correct Metacam dose to use.

Sorry, rambling a bit - 200g lost since he was last weighed 7 months ago, and he has had a change of diet since then when I put them on early renal dry food in November, and he is now grieving and depressed, he's also not skinny and is still a good healthy weight for his size - so yeah I think opting to go back for another weigh-in in around 2 months (unless he becomes unwell or visibly loses weight quickly in the meantime ofc) so we have a more recent comparison is the rational "I'm not going to panic" course of action.

I'm not going to panic.  I'm not going to panic.


----------



## Reno (Feb 7, 2022)

Alfie is doing quite well at the moment.


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2022)

Reno said:


> Alfie is doing quite well at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 309105



He's gorgeous Reno - does he let you touch the belly, or is that a bit risky?


----------



## Reno (Feb 7, 2022)

Epona said:


> He's gorgeous Reno - does he let you touch the belly, or is that a bit risky?


Despite flaunting his belly invitingly and shamelessly, he's not keen on belly rubs. He's never bitten or scratched me, he just gives me a "Why would you even do that ?" look and turns around. As I know he doesn't like it, I don't do it anyway. The lower back is where it's at for him.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 7, 2022)

Reno said:


> Alfie is doing quite well at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 309105


Yaaaahhh! Alfington😍😍

How's the stickin' going Reno - he's looking good on it


----------



## Reno (Feb 7, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Yaaaahhh! Alfington😍😍
> 
> How's the stickin' going Reno - he's looking good on it


No problems with injecting him and since I've upped the insulin, he's been doing very well. The vet said his kidneys are the real problem. A month ago he was not doing well at all, but now he's pretty much back to normal. I'm going to see a different vet this week, for a second opinion.


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2022)

Reno said:


> He's not keen on belly rubs. He's never bitten or scratched me, he just gives me a "Why would you even do that ?" look and turns around. As know he doesn't like it, I don't do that anyway. The lower back is what it's at for him.



Aye, I wouldn't do it to a cat that didn't like it, even if they didn't retaliate, it's not fair to them.

Jakey loves it and will roll over onto his back and make purry trilling noises while I rub his tummy.  He's never been quite normal that cat   I'd never have done it to the others because they weren't keen, although Sonic enjoyed me stroking his tummy when he was on me having cuddles as part of the cuddle session, but not when he was on his back minding his own business - so on his terms when he chose to have cuddles.  If I'd tried it with Radar, I'd have lost a hand.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 7, 2022)

Reno said:


> No problems with injecting him and since I've upped the insulin, he's been doing very well. The vet said his kidneya are the real problem. A month ago he was not doing well at all, but now he's pretty much back to normal. I'm going to see a different vet this week, for a second opinion.


Pretty similar situation with FiFi - we've got the insulin / diabetes perfectly under control in fact her dosage was reduced slightly, but as with Alfie, it's her kidney's which are going to be the cause for concern . . . still, she's 19 next month (as near as we can tell) and from speaking to the vet at her last check up, I asked if this was going to be her last summer, to be told that, whilst not a guarantee, there no reason to think that she wouldn't be around for longer than that . . . so we might have our third 20 year old cat


----------



## ouirdeaux (Feb 7, 2022)

Epona said:


> He's never been quite normal that cat



No cats are normal, really.


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2022)

Reno said:


> No problems with injecting him and since I've upped the insulin, he's been doing very well. The vet said his kidneya are the real problem. A month ago he was not doing well at all, but now he's pretty much back to normal. I'm going to see a different vet this week, for a second opinion.



Good luck with the vet visit, hopefully it is all manageable and you will have a good while longer with him yet.

Similar good wishes to you and your FiFi, High Voltage


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2022)

This is the state of part of my arm after carrying Jakey to his carrier this morning, he went ballistic the minute he saw it - there is more damage higher up but this is the worst bit.  Yes I have washed it with anti-bac handwash.

Not cross with him in the slightest, he was afraid and completely panicking, I should have put on a sleeved thick sweatshirt or fleece but by the time I had hold of him and realised that it was going to be a struggle it was too late - if I'd put him back on the floor so I could put on a thick top he'd have disappeared under the sofa.  Vet appointments at our local vet have a long waiting list atm, once I had picked him up it was all or nothing.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 7, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy came and plonked herself in the middle of us on the sofa, but didn't want strokes and was mostly giving this moody look!
> View attachment 309015


----------



## Nikkormat (Feb 7, 2022)

Esteé making it absolutely clear that my presence bores her:





I've had her just over two weeks now, and in general she's settled in well. Weekend was a bit traumatic: my partner stayed over, and this unsettled her a bit, and I vacuumed the bedroom - this caused her to retreat under the bed for most of the day. She has some knots in her coat, which I've tried to brush out, but she hates being brushed, so I'm taking that one slowly too. Otherwise, all good.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 7, 2022)

Charlie and Milly in a rare together moment.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 7, 2022)

Lil’ Bob watching The Green Planet


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Esteé making it absolutely clear that my presence bores her:


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2022)

Some Harmony last night


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 7, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Mac and Millie
> 
> View attachment 309023
> 
> ...


They look so relaxed! Are they settling in alright?


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob watching The Green Planet
> 
> View attachment 309161



For some reason, Sonic used to particularly love that baboon one that Bill Bailey narrated.  He would be utterly fixated by it from start to finish.


----------



## Nikkormat (Feb 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 309163


 Perfect!


----------



## philosophical (Feb 8, 2022)

Had stuff delivered yesterday. So yesterday evening scrounger Bloom came in, and went straight in the box, as you do!


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> For some reason, Sonic used to particularly love that baboon one that Bill Bailey narrated.  He would be utterly fixated by it from start to finish.



I heard on the radio yesterday that dogs and cats are watching more TV since HD sets have a picture more in tune with their vision. 🙂


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 8, 2022)

Sorry for posting this in a thread celebrating our feline chums but Fucking bastard 😡 









						West Ham condemn Zouma for hitting cat
					

West Ham "unreservedly condemn" Kurt Zouma after a video emerges of the defender hitting his pet cat.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## philosophical (Feb 8, 2022)

His name better suits Cu*t Zouma.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 8, 2022)

Lilith just came in with this feather! I don't know if she attacked a bird but it looks like being her new favourite toy... Unfortunately I had to take it off her as I didn't want her choking on the bone bit.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 8, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith just came in with this feather! I don't know if she attacked a bird but it looks like being her new favourite toy... Unfortunately I had to take it off her as I didn't want her choking on the bone bit.View attachment 309278



It's a pretty large feather! 
Maybe she found it.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 8, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> It's a pretty large feather!
> Maybe she found it.


Yeah! "found it" sure


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 8, 2022)

Vic has been dining out…(Nature - red in tooth and claw 😼


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2022)

RSPCA removes Zouma's pet cats
					

The RSPCA has taken Kurt Zouma's cats away from him after videos emerged on social media of the West Ham defender kicking and slapping one of them.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> RSPCA removes Zouma's pet cats
> 
> 
> The RSPCA has taken Kurt Zouma's cats away from him after videos emerged on social media of the West Ham defender kicking and slapping one of them.
> ...


Good. What a prick. I hope they find kind humans to adopt them soon.


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Good. What a prick. I hope they find kind humans to adopt them soon.



I would imagine they'll be given a medical examination and monitored for behavioural issues that would back up a case for prosecution, then be fostered pending the outcome of any investigation.  I think due to the publicity there will be queues forming to adopt them should it come to that (which hopefully it will, no-one who would drop kick a cat should be allowed to keep animals in future full stop).  That usually results in other animals being adopted too.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> I would imagine they'll be given a medical examination and monitored for behavioural issues that would back up a case for prosecution, then be fostered pending the outcome of any investigation.  I think due to the publicity there will be queues forming to adopt them should it come to that (which hopefully it will, no-one who would drop kick a cat should be allowed to keep animals in future full stop).  That usually results in other animals being adopted too.


I don't understand why people like this guy get pets in the first place, when they clearly don't like them!


----------



## ouirdeaux (Feb 9, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I don't understand why people like this guy get pets in the first place, when they clearly don't like them!



You could say the same thing about those who inflict violence on partners or children in a domestic situation.

I'm not being flippant. And I'm not suggesting that they deliberately go out and seek to form a relationship or have a child or adopt a pet in order to have someone to take out their frustrations on (although a tiny minority might). Basically, they're inadequate at relationships in some way, whether with animals or other humans. And they find they have another sentient being they can abuse without immediately having the abuse come to light.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 9, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I don't understand why people like this guy get pets in the first place, when they clearly don't like them!



I think a lot of people bought “lockdown pets” with no more thought than ordering a takeaway pizza. Some people are seriously fucking thick.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 9, 2022)

There’s a new box in town


----------



## philosophical (Feb 9, 2022)

Like this all afternoon.
Almost ready to be posted!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 9, 2022)

Not entirely successful attempts to photograph my furry hot water bottle. With added sharp bits occasionally making their presence known.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 10, 2022)

No kitties today?!

Well this isn't my cat but I thought it was fine example of how cats can distract you from anything.
When you're surrounded by 2,000 years of history, but there's a cat! 😄


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 11, 2022)

An amorphous blob, yesterday.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 11, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 309587
> An amorphous blob, yesterday.


Something almost Klein bottle like about their tail area


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 11, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 309587
> An amorphous blob, yesterday.


I mean, I've "liked" the post, but it could be anything really


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 11, 2022)

Lil’ Bob lying on the windowsill. He got a bit too relaxed earlier, rolled over and fell off. The hole in the voile curtain is where he vainly tried to save himself. Nothing damaged apart from his dignity.


----------



## philosophical (Feb 11, 2022)

Up the road at 8am.
Feral Harry sees Napoleon off, via a bin.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2022)

Both again


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 11, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob lying on the windowsill. He got a bit too relaxed earlier, rolled over and fell off. The hole in the voile curtain is where he vainly tried to save himself. Nothing damaged apart from his dignity.
> 
> View attachment 309601



Here is what Rogue did to the bedroom curtain 7 years ago as a kitten. Annihilation.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 11, 2022)

"the curtains started it"


----------



## oryx (Feb 11, 2022)

Don't want to play kitten devastation top trumps but I wish I'd taken a photo of the devastation when Zoe pulled the mantelpiece off the wall (aged about three months).

Broken vases, shattered ornaments...luckily it just missed the bottle of red wine I had open.

Devil kitten:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 11, 2022)

oryx said:


> Don't want to play kitten devastation top trumps but I wish I'd taken a photo of the devastation when Zoe pulled the mantelpiece off the wall (aged about three months).
> 
> Broken vases, shattered ornaments...luckily it just missed the bottle of red wine I had open.
> 
> ...


And she looks like such an innocent little baby!


----------



## oryx (Feb 11, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> And she looks like such an innocent little baby!


That cat was never innocent. Nearly 17 and still terrible. Rather than butter wouldn't melt in her mouth, her default expression these days is that of trying to decide which one of us to murder first (probably me, as I am the designated pill-giver).


----------



## Numbers (Feb 12, 2022)

Hi from Dennis Brown


----------



## Numbers (Feb 12, 2022)

Mr Best chillin next to me. He’s got the biggest feet I’ve ever seen in a cat.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

Jakey making the most of the sunshine:


----------



## Numbers (Feb 12, 2022)

To complete the set.

Marvellous.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 12, 2022)

And last but not least Ti


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

Another one of my sleek (pink) panther:



(yes I am going to clean my windows when I feel better, I now have a steam cleaner but haven't got round to doing it yet and I currently have Covid)


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

And yes, his theme song (cats should have theme songs, all of mine have had theme songs) _is_ the Pink Panther cartoon theme 
When I get to the line "And it's as plain as your nose" he lifts his face up for me to gently boop him on the nose with my finger


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> Another one of my sleek (pink) panther:
> 
> View attachment 309746
> 
> (yes I am going to clean my windows when I feel better, I now have a steam cleaner but haven't got round to doing it yet and I currently have Covid)


Get well soon Epona! I don't think anyone in their right mind would notice something as trivial as a steamy window when there's a sweet kitty in the foreground.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 12, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Get well soon Epona! I don't think anyone in their right mind would notice something as trivial as a steamy window when there's a sweet kitty in the foreground.



Tbf I did…. 😉


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Tbf I did…. 😉



Yeah it's rank tbh


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

It feels so wrong to just have _one_ cat, I still keep wanting to say "I have cats", or "My boys" - we were a multi-cat household from 2007-2022 - but he's an old boy and I am not going to cause him possible stress by getting another at this time.

He seems to be settling in to solo life OK and is starting to perk up a bit and show more of an interest in things for the first time since Sonic's death, he was quite down but now seems to be starting to adjust and move out of that initial depression.  They were inseparable for 14 years, it was going to be difficult for the remaining one whichever one of them went first.  (Probably a bit harder on Jakey to be the one still here, as Sonic was mostly fixated on me).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> He seems to be settling in to solo life OK and is starting to perk up a bit and show more of an interest in things since Sonic's death, he was quite down but now seems to be starting to adjust and move out of that initial depression.







Epona said:


> but he's an old boy and I am not going to cause him possible stress by getting another at this time.



probably for the best - it can work, but (as with introducing two or more random hoomans) it will depend on the individuals, and if you adopt another kitteh, it can be too late by the time you realise it's not working.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> probably for the best - it can work, but (as with introducing two or more random hoomans) it will depend on the individuals, and if you adopt another kitteh, it can be too late by the time you realise it's not working.



Aye, I mean I've always hated introducing cats, the only smooth one was Sonic and Jakey - they bonded instantly, I think a lot of that was probably due to the fact they came from the same place so when Jakey arrived (as an adult) he probably smelled familiar and comforting from Sonic's early weeks!  Radar never got on with either of them particularly well (Sonic a bit better than Jakey).

I do think Jakey is lonely when he is by himself because he is not used to it (came to me from a multi-cat household and has never been without feline company until Sonic died), but getting another cat would not be the right answer.  He was good with kittens when he was younger, but that was a long time ago and not worth putting him through the stress.  I need to make sure I give him plenty of attention.  He is fast asleep on my lap right now, he doesn't sleep in the places he used to with Sonic, it is either my lap or a new spot on the other sofa now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> Aye, I mean I've always hated introducing cats, the only smooth one was Sonic and Jakey - they bonded instantly, I think a lot of that was probably due to the fact they came from the same place so when Jakey arrived (as an adult) he probably smelled familiar and comforting from Sonic's early weeks!  Radar never got on with either of them particularly well (Sonic a bit better than Jakey).
> 
> I do think Jakey is lonely when he is by himself because he is not used to it (came to me from a multi-cat household and has never been without feline company until Sonic died), but getting another cat would not be the right answer.  He was good with kittens when he was younger, but that was a long time ago and not worth putting him through the stress.  I need to make sure I give him plenty of attention.  He is fast asleep on my lap right now, he doesn't sleep in the places he used to with Sonic, it is either my lap or a new spot on the other sofa now.



Dunno.  Obviously you know him, and your domestic circumstances more than i do, but might fostering and see what happens be an option?

Some older kittehs enjoy company



			https://tinykittens.com/cases/mason


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Dunno.  Obviously you know him, and your domestic circumstances more than i do, but might fostering and see what happens be an option?
> 
> Some older kittehs enjoy company
> 
> ...



I'm not emotionally equipped to foster.  It's a wonderful thing that some people are able to do, I am not one of them. 

And charities/shelters are very restrictive (still!) about upstairs flats/lack of outdoor access for adoptions, so if I fostered they would always be taking them back off me - that wouldn't be good for any of us.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 12, 2022)

Vic enjoying a wee stroke - the handsome bastard 😼


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> I'm not emotionally equipped to foster. It's a wonderful thing that some people are able to do, I am not one of them.



 and 

the 'foster fail' (as in kitteh that stays put) is a well known thing...



Epona said:


> And charities/shelters are very restrictive (still!) about upstairs flats/lack of outdoor access for adoptions, so if I fostered they would always be taking them back off me - that wouldn't be good for any of us.



depends on the organisation and the kitty.   i've thought about it now and then (i live in a flat - i do have access to communal garden, but it belongs to other cats already,  and i'd have to change the front door to fit a cat flap)  and have seen homes sought for cats who can't go outside for one reason or another.

not that i'm trying to pressure you, and quite probably stating the obvious, but some of the cat rescue places seek 'long term foster' (sometimes with contribution towards vet fees etc) e.g. for elderly or infirm kitties.  (although aware that would take quite a lot of emotional energy as well)


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and
> 
> the 'foster fail' (as in kitteh that stays put) is a well known thing...
> 
> ...



I know some people think I am an absolute shitbag for it (but please bear in mind I have never let an animal breed, never abandoned an animal etc.) but I like OSH and when I want to get kittens in future I will probably go to an ethical breeder of OSH to get them, keeping them indoors will be something that is expected of me as a condition of adoption rather than an obstacle to be overcome in order to adopt from a charity.  I tried getting cats from charity/shelter before and it wasn't happening due to lack of garden and catflap.

The person who I got Sonic and Jakey from no longer breeds but I would ask her for recommendations (we are still in regular contact) - I went through a 2 hour interview process before she let me reserve Sonic, and she later gave me Jakey when he needed rehoming because she knew I would look after him and love him for the rest of his life - she was at no point interested in whether I had a cat flap and I don't think anyone doubts that I give my cats a great life.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2022)

Something weird about that cat.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 13, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Something weird about that cat.View attachment 309825


Mine does that nearly everytime I go the loo. When I'm done she jumps onto the cistern and sits on top of the flush?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 13, 2022)

Sunday morning kitteh


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Sunday morning kitteh
> 
> View attachment 309837




Sat next to me right now. They could almost be related...


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Sunday morning kitteh
> 
> View attachment 309837


"Draw me like one of your French kitties..."


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 13, 2022)

Lilith keeps stealing my chair every time I'm away from the computer!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 13, 2022)

_your _chair?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 13, 2022)

This is my, sorry, Charlie's chair.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 13, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Sunday morning kitteh
> 
> View attachment 309837


Sunday afternoon kitteh.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 13, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Sunday afternoon kitteh.



is that the punk kitteh look with spikey fur, or a soggy moggy?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 13, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> _your _chair?


She keeps it warm for me, at least!


----------



## Smangus (Feb 13, 2022)

Marbles update met a fox last night!!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2022)

Amazing pic!

Madame fluff is not amused this evening!


----------



## Epona (Feb 13, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Amazing pic!
> 
> Madame fluff is not amused this evening! View attachment 309928



She's giving Cloo's Vastra a run for her money in the sweet-grumpyface stakes today!  Bless her


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Amazing pic!
> 
> Madame fluff is not amused this evening! View attachment 309928


You reminded me of one of my favourite Missy photos:


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 15, 2022)

Almost 1 am and Akiro wont leave the flat







The girls are watching him...


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

Does Akiro have a home, or is he living with you now?


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Does Akiro have a home, or is he living with you now?



He has a home a few doors away but he has developed an affection for me. sits on my lap and bumps head and falls asleep. Tries to follow me to work. When he spots me cycling, he runs after me. Had a few people ask me if he is my cat. This is complete contrast to when we first met, where he would run away.  He is different to his two sibblings, Miko and Draco in that he comes into my flat while the other two wont and is far the friendliest. And I met Miko and Draco way before Akiro.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> He has a home a few doors away but he has developed an affection for me. sits on my lap and bumps head and falls asleep. Tries to follow me to work. When he spots me cycling, he runs after me. Had a few people ask me if he is my cat. This is complete contrast to when we first met, where he would run away.  He is different to his two sibblings, Miko and Draco in that he comes into my flat while the other two wont and is far the friendliest. And I met Miko and Draco way before Akiro.



Mate, you can't nick him, he's not yours.  You know that, I am sure.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Mate, you can't nick him, he's not yours.  You know that, I am sure.


I think donkyboy knows that. A bit unfair there and patronising? 


donkyboy said:


> Almost 1 am and Akiro wont leave the flat


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I think donkyboy knows that. A bit unfair there and patronising?



Not intended that way.

I am not going to pretend that I think it is ok to encourage other people's cats to enter or stay a while inside your home though.

I have fairly strong feelings about that and express them from time to time.

The comment I made was half in jest though.

My gran made a habit of nicking cats, I loved her but disliked that she'd let them in and start pretending they were hers


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

I am sorry if I caused any upset, that was not my intention.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Not intended that way.
> 
> I am not going to pretend that I think it is ok to encourage other people's cats to enter or stay a while inside your home though.



I dont encourage him. He walks in. I got to keep the communal door propped open with a shoe so my girls can run back in at any time incase they get startled or see a dog


----------



## philosophical (Feb 15, 2022)

I don’t have a cat, but still get visited a lot by scrounger Bloom, it takes a bit of creative encouragement (a dreamie trail) to get him out late evenings.
Even though there are soft surfaces available Bloom likes a laminate floor like this yesterday




In other news, yesterday morning when I went out Wendy from two doors down greeted me from her upstairs window lamenting that feral Harry was ‘not well’, he had an abscess lump on his cheek that was bleeding.
Later Wendy and Mick got him to a vet (dunno how) and paid £57 for treatment, and they have to bathe the area for 10 days with salty water…dunno how they will manage that on the skittish guy!


----------



## smmudge (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> My gran made a habit of nicking cats, I loved her but disliked that she'd let them in and start pretending they were hers



Yes my OH's gran does that too. Lures them in with chunks of chicken, then says how weird it is that these cats like coming to her house! She says it's her dead cat communicating with the living ones to come visit her (as she wafts chicken out the door).


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Not intended that way.
> 
> I am not going to pretend that I think it is ok to encourage other people's cats to enter or stay a while inside your home though.
> 
> ...



Lady next door lets Vic into her house and gives him milk on a regular basis. I only know this because she phoned me one day to see if I could retune her telly and Vic (who is extremely wary of strange environments) ran into her house before me and made himself comfortable on her sofa! I said nothing because she’s a lovely neighbour and, at 92, is a bit too old to have a mog of her own. I think it’s nice that Vic occasionally keeps her company through the day. It means he’s not killing stuff 🙂
I think bringing dogs and cats into care homes is a fantastic idea as so many residents must really miss having a pet.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 15, 2022)

I love that cats visit other people's houses. And settle in with then and then go home when they want. 
I mean how cool a life is that? Wake up . Have breakfast in main home.  Go off for wander. Visit neighbours. Have a chat with neighbours and get fed . Lounge around in another neighbours garden. Toddle back home   everyone's happy.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 15, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I don’t have a cat, but still get visited a lot by scrounger Bloom, it takes a bit of creative encouragement (a dreamie trail) to get him out late evenings.
> Even though there are soft surfaces available Bloom likes a laminate floor like this yesterday
> 
> View attachment 310101
> ...


His paws! ❤️ It's funny how he sleeps against a wall too.

With Harry, I'd recommend Pet Remedy. It's very good for calming animals and vets use it. I know some people use Feliway as well.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2022)

Kizzy cwtching up on my lap last night


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2022)

And Misty loving the bed well late


----------



## strung out (Feb 15, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I love that cats visit other people's houses. And settle in with then and then go home when they want.
> I mean how cool a life is that? Wake up . Have breakfast in main home.  Go off for wander. Visit neighbours. Have a chat with neighbours and get fed . Lounge around in another neighbours garden. Toddle back home   everyone's happy.


Apart from the owner of the cat. Fortunately it doesn't happen with ours, but Milo's got a special diet and needs insulin injections, so I'd be really fucked off if someone else was feeding him (he won't wear a collar with a do not feed tag unfortunately).

He is a pain in the arse though, so it would be quite nice if he stayed overnight at someone else's house rather than waking me up at 3am by jumping on my pillow or taking a dump on the carpet next to me.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

Aye, if someone doesn't pay the vet bills for a domestic pet and talk to the vet about its consultations, they shouldn't be giving it food, they don't know if it is on a prescription diet and might be fucking its health in their "kindness"


----------



## philosophical (Feb 15, 2022)

I feel a bit awkward about our relationship with scrounger Bloom reading the above. My get out clause is that Mike, who is Bloom’s dad, is cool regarding his visits to our place for a small treat and a chill.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Aye, if someone doesn't pay the vet bills for a domestic pet and talk to the vet about its consultations, they shouldn't be giving it food, they don't know if it is on a prescription diet and might be fucking its health in their "kindness"




What if they are not fed and just visit other people because they like doing that? 

My aunt had 4 cats. One was really outgoing and visited every house on the street every day for a hello, cuddle and wander. She just loved people.  She was only fed at home. And mostly slept at home. But her life would have been less fulfilled if she had not had all her buddies.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> What if they are not fed and just visit other people because they like doing that?
> 
> My aunt had 4 cats. One was really outgoing and visited every house on the street every day for a hello, cuddle and wander. She just loved people.  She was only fed at home. And mostly slept at home. But her life would have been less fulfilled if she had not had all her buddies.


Aye, I am talking about those sort of partial adoption scenarios where people start to feed their neighbours pets, then sort of try to claim they now belong to them (like my Gran used to do  ), I'm not talking about the sort of casual daily walkabout visits that you are referring to.

I am not sure how people aren't feeding those visiting cats though if they leave food down for their own cats.  Something to consider perhaps, if it applies.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

I think my Jakey is starting to put on a bit of weight again, he was in a depression and didn't do anything much for a month other than sleep on me or sleep on my jimjams when I wasn't around, but he does seem to be perking up a bit and eating better too.

Yesterday I got him to play (briefly, but better than nothing) with the cardboard tube from a loo roll and a cardboard box (no expense spared) so I hope he is starting to feel a bit better and more settled in single cat life now..


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 15, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> What if they are not fed and just visit other people because they like doing that?
> 
> My aunt had 4 cats. One was really outgoing and visited every house on the street every day for a hello, cuddle and wander. She just loved people.  She was only fed at home. And mostly slept at home. But her life would have been less fulfilled if she had not had all her buddies.


Me and an ex-bf had two cats from kittens. About 6-9 months after getting them, one didn't come back at night, shaking biscuit box at the door had no effect, we wandered up and down the road calling her. Very stressed and distressed.

Getting up and going to work the next morning, just as I walked along our front path and out the gate, I spotted the postman halfway up the other side of the road, coming in my direction, and our cat was trotting along behind him. I dashed over to pick her up and make a fuss and he commented that she was friendly and she often spend time in a neighbours further up, he thought she was theirs! 🤣

I love how cats visit people, make themselves at home, decide to move in. 🐈


----------



## pogofish (Feb 15, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I love how cats visit people, make themselves at home, decide to move in. 🐈



Visitors are fine but with me it has always been outside and never feed them.

Of course some visitors determinedly refuse to play by the rules:


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 15, 2022)

I've been feeding our cat those frozen whitefish fillets you can get in big bags from iceland quite often lately, just pouring boling water on to defrost and leaving it for a bit then serving. its pretty much as cheap as cat food and smells a lot better.... it seemed like it should also be healthy, but the internet has mixed opinions, what do you all reckon?


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> I've been feeding our cat those frozen whitefish fillets you can get in big bags from iceland quite often lately, just pouring boling water on to defrost and leaving it for a bit then serving. its pretty much as cheap as cat food and smells a lot better.... it seemed like it should also be healthy, but the internet has mixed opinions, what do you all reckon?


There is no taurine in fish so you cannot feed that as their main diet.  They will go blind and suffer muscle wasting.

It is not natural for domestic cats to eat fish at all.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

I just read that post out to my OH btw who is no expert and just gives the cats what I tell him to feed them and even he looked askance and said "but there's no taurine in fish"

He actually suggested that whoever posted that was just trying to have a laugh and "trigger" me.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 15, 2022)

thank you for letting me know!

Is that for sure about the no taurine in fish? A lot of sources seem to say fresh fish is a source of taurine.... How To Add Extra Taurine To Your Pet’s Diet

*Whitefish* _(raw)_: 113.9mg per 100g

*Turkey* _(light meat raw)_: 29.6mg/100g


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

In case you are being serious (I don't think I end up looking foolish if I give the right advice either way) you need to put them on a complete diet cat food - even Whiskas has a better idea of cat nutrition than "white fish fillets from iceland" - sorry to be blunt, but if this isn't a joke, please start feeding them an appropriate diet - the easiest option is a commercially produced cat food appropriate for their age.

If you want to start feeding a home made raw food diet (which is not going to involve fish or be cheap) you need to do a LOT of research and buy supplements or your cat is going to become ill.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

Neither fish nor turkeys are things that cats would naturally eat.

Fish is known to cause urinary tract issues in cats.

When do you think cats ever would naturally eat white fish or any fish from the ocean?  They are animals that evolved in arid landscapes, they have never gone out catching sea fish.

If you don't want to take my word for it, speak to your vet.

Please just feed them a balanced "complete" cat food in the meantime.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> There is no taurine in fish so you cannot feed that as their main diet.  They will go blind and suffer muscle wasting.
> 
> It is not natural for domestic cats to eat fish at all.


I didn't know that about fish! Luckily Lilith isn't keen anyway - she'd always turn up her nose whenever Tim offered her any, although she's OK with fish flavoured cat food. I only ever feed her cat-designed food anyway.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I didn't know that about fish! Luckily Lilith isn't keen anyway - she'd always turn up her nose whenever Tim offered her any, although she's OK with fish flavoured cat food. I only ever feed her cat-designed food anyway.



It's ok as a treat, as long as they don't have any health conditions that would prevent it


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 15, 2022)

It seems like it is ok as an occasional treat but not recommended for every day, according to the RSPCA. Tbh I can't find anything on the internet against giving a cat the occasional bit of fresh fish... there is a lot against raw fish, and some against canned fish and cat-based cat food (as it has high levels of mercury/phosphorous), but nothing against giving the occasional bit of fresh cooked fish if they enjoy it.

edit: i see you were mainly worried that i was suddenly switching to an all fish diet, don't worry i'd never do that.

(there's definitely taurine in fish though!)


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 15, 2022)

I understand they wouldn't naturally eat fish, but in the wild they naturally eat "_...the carcases of the prey animals they hunt, which consist of raw meat, bones and organs_" apparently and I'm not feeding them that for sure! (and it would go against all advice to feed them that too)


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

Taurine requirements for cats to stay healthy is 200mg per 100g portion, so both white fish and turkey are falling way below that.  Fish is also not good for urinary tract health due to high phosphates and nitrates.

The natural diet for a cat is live rodents, lizards, amphibians and nice crunchy insects, basically anything that is smaller than them - rodents provide the taurine that a cat needs and are usually their preferred prey (if they were wild and fending for themselves).

No poultry or fish provides enough taurine per 100g.

It is absolutely fine to feed a bit of fish or poultry without bones or seasoning to your cat as a treat, but neither provides a balanced diet for them by itself - if you want to go completely natural then I guess live mice would be the way to go  but seriously there are some good commercially produced cat foods available


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Aye, if someone doesn't pay the vet bills for a domestic pet and talk to the vet about its consultations, they shouldn't be giving it food, they don't know if it is on a prescription diet and might be fucking its health in their "kindness"



My mate was very confused why his cat kept putting on weight despite him putting it on a strict diet. Turned out that next door was feeding him pork pies. He had a word and his neighbour was mortified because the cat was doing a very good impression of being a hungry stray 🙄. 
My sis-in-law lived in a shared house in Nottingham and had a stray cat called Billy who turned up every other day to be fed. It was only when he got ill that she spoke to the neighbours and found out that several people in the street thought he was their cat too. The little bugger was a true neighbourhood moggy - with several different names, owned by no one and fed by everyone 😀


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

I think that is going to come to an end with compulsory chipping, someone is going to have to take responsibility if they are feeding an unchipped cat - I daresay this will work out well for many cats. 

It could well mean that if there is a fine for having an unchipped cat, if you are feeding a stray it might be best to make sure it doesn't have an actual home (or if in a street with various itinerant moggies, come to some agreement with neighbours about who is responsible for each), make sure it is chipped and registered with your local vet.

I am not fully sure how this law will work in practice - I mean I am really not sure who is going to get fined if an unchipped stray is picked up, but I reckon if you are seen feeding it it is likely to be deemed yours and if unchipped could be getting a fine.


----------



## stavros (Feb 15, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Almost 1 am and Akiro wont leave the flat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did he get up there? And how would he get down? For the latter I could only see the possibility of a curtain dive, which could go badly for him, the curtain or both.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

^ Just random thoughts on the chipping legislation and how it might affect "street cats" with multiple feeding points but no actual "owner"

Or concern for whoever is deemed to be the owner and in need of a fine, because they love fining people for daft shit.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

stavros said:


> How did he get up there? And how would he get down? For the latter I could only see the possibility of a curtain dive, which could go badly for him, the curtain or both.



They jump?

I mean I have had a half CRex x Moggie and 2 OSH so maybe they are particularly athletic, but that is no obstacle


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> They jump?
> 
> I mean I have had a half CRex x Moggie and 2 OSH so maybe they are particularly athletic, but that is no obstacle



Quick question - what breed is Jakey (& of course the late much missed Sonic 😿) ?


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Quick question - what breed is Jakey (& of course the late much missed Sonic 😿) ?



Oriental Shorthair.

They are (were, in Sonic's case) fairly moderate/traditional looking ones, rather than modern/extreme type.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oriental Shorthair.
> 
> They are (were, in Sonic's case) fairly moderate/traditional looking ones, rather than modern/extreme type.



Ta! I’m not very up on cat breeds but both your boys are very striking looking 🙂


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Ta! I’m not very up on cat breeds but both your boys are very striking looking 🙂


Thank you!  I like their physique, long limbs and bodies and faces, they are the cat equivalent of greyhounds.

They are essentially the same breed as Siamese which are more well known, but those original Thai temple cats didn't just come in Siamese coats (which is a form of albinism), they also came in tabby and black and grey and brown and white and bicolour and tortie - and the OSH is all those other non-albinistic colours not covered by the term Siamese but is essentially the same cat.

They are massively affectionate and very people-oriented and quite noisy too, I wouldn't advise people get one unless they are at home a lot and happy to have a cat pretty much glued to them, they are highly intelligent but not very aloof or independent.

I absolutely love them.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 15, 2022)

There’s a stare-off going on over the rights to the windowsill:


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

Awww I really miss those sorts of minor cat battles, Sonic and Jakey absolutely loved one another but they couldn't half bicker over who owned which bit of the sofa/windowsill/bed/chair.


----------



## Nikkormat (Feb 15, 2022)

Three weeks here and Esteé is settling in nicely. She still hates the vacuum cleaner, and she is not keen on my girlfriend (who stays over at weekends), but otherwise we are getting on fine. Today, she sat on the sofa for the first time.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

I'd just write the vacuum cleaner hate off as a normal cat (most dogs too) thing - pop her in another room while you are vacuuming.

My departed Radar once grazed his cheek on the side of the bookcase he was in such a panic to hide from the vacuum, after I saw his poor bleeding face I realised that I just had to shut them in one room while vacuuming the other rooms and not ever have them in the same room as a running vacuum cleaner!

(He was fine and no lasting damage).


----------



## Nikkormat (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> I'd just write the vacuum cleaner hate off as a normal cat (most dogs too) thing - pop her in another room while you are vacuuming.
> 
> My departed Radar once grazed his cheek on the side of the bookcase he was in such a panic to hide from the vacuum, after I saw his poor bleeding face I realised that I just had to shut them in one room while vacuuming the other rooms and not ever have them in the same room as a running vacuum cleaner!
> 
> (He was fine and no lasting damage).



The flat is quite small, and vacuuming in any room drives her under the bed for half the day. I'm getting a lot of exercise with a dustpan and brush


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 15, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I feel a bit awkward about our relationship with scrounger Bloom reading the above. My get out clause is that Mike, who is Bloom’s dad, is cool regarding his visits to our place for a small treat and a chill.


Bloom's human being fine with it means everything's cool surely. Might be worth checking if you see him that there's nothing Bloom's allergic to or anything like that, but I'd have thought he'd have told you if so.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 15, 2022)

stavros said:


> How did he get up there? And how would he get down? For the latter I could only see the possibility of a curtain dive, which could go badly for him, the curtain or both.



I put him up there as he was tired and to keep away from the girls. To get down, he has to jump ,which is why the jump cushion is there so soften the blow.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 16, 2022)

Just used the BBQ tongs to rescue a mouse from Vic’s clutches and set it free in the garden. He’s currently wondering where his breakfast has gone.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 16, 2022)

Epona said:


> I'd just write the vacuum cleaner hate off as a normal cat (most dogs too) thing - pop her in another room while you are vacuuming.



Once he got used to the noise, my old BD used to go absolutely daft for a vacuum - As soon as he heard it going on, he would be straight through from wherever he was, rolling about in front of the head, demanding to be gone-over before you could get-on with the rest of the house!


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 16, 2022)

Mac and Millie


----------



## Cloo (Feb 16, 2022)

Practising to audition for a choir concert solo which is a setting by Britten of parts of Christopher Smart's poem 'For I will consider my cat, Jeoffry' . This has interested Vastra immensely, to the point she came running in, stood with her front paws up on the sofa, actually climbed over my lap, sat on the edge of the sofa 'Mrrp'ing at me, came over, nuzzled my hands and very gently nipped at my wrist. She sometimes does it when I sing - I don't know if she's worried, happy or offended at the noises I am emitting. Or maybe jealous I'm praising another cat?!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 16, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Practising to audition for a choir concert solo which is a setting by Britten of parts of Christopher Smart's poem 'For I will consider my cat, Jeoffry' . This has interested Vastra immensely, to the point she came running in, stood with her front paws up on the sofa, actually climbed over my lap, sat on the edge of the sofa 'Mrrp'ing at me, came over, nuzzled my hands and very gently nipped at my wrist. She sometimes does it when I sing - I don't know if she's worried, happy or offended at the noises I am emitting. Or maybe jealous I'm praising another cat?!
> View attachment 310404View attachment 310405


My old cat used to run over and slap me in the mouth if I started to sing. She particularly hated  ' loving you is easy cause you're beautiful' . Same cat liked to be vacuumed with the turbo brush.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 16, 2022)

Cartoon head tentatively coming in from the howling wind . I'm bloody freezing. If I go to shut the window she bolts.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 17, 2022)

Lilith pissed off at Cookie from next door because he's pinched her favourite sunbathing spot! She's just chased him off the premises.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 17, 2022)

Katniss (left) isn't always keen on being picked up


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 17, 2022)

Lilith all cosy by the radiator and using my jeans as a nest.


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith pissed off at Cookie from next door because he's pinched her favourite sunbathing spot! She's just chased him off the premises.View attachment 310447


To be fair that sunbathing spot does have one obvious flaw.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2022)

Are hoomans here locking their cat flaps tonight before the storm? Thinking about it...


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 17, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Are hoomans here locking their cat flaps tonight before the storm? Thinking about it...



I do anyway, cos one of them always gets into trouble at night, but I'd consider it for sure. 

Forecast this side of the Bristol Channel is for 60mph gusts tomorrow morning, but it's a red warning on the coast. So I'd want them in before that. Looks like it'll be okay-ish overnight, wet but. So yeah, maybe lock it for a bit after breakfast?

Dunno about anyone else, but wind makes all mine a bit mental anyway and with the possibility of stuff flying through the air, better safe than sorry


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 17, 2022)

Is anyone elses cats' acting up? Nola is very unsettled, Ginge as he's a fat lump couldn't be less concerned. I wondering if she can sense the storm coming. Or more likely my confirmation bias or she's sensing my nervousness.


----------



## izz (Feb 17, 2022)

Full moon tends to send ours loopy, think they're indifferent to storms unless there's thunder. Have you access to Feliway or equivalent ?


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 17, 2022)

Unfortunately not.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 17, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Are hoomans here locking their cat flaps tonight before the storm? Thinking about it...


Lilith refuses to go out when the weather's bad anyway! I've blocked the cat flap though, just to be safe.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2022)

Thanks
Just shut ours
Kizzy been in a funny mood most of the night, before cat flap locked


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2022)

My nan rekons they need a good kick up the arse. 💂‍♂️


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2022)

Fictional nan innit?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 18, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Fictional nan innit?


Imagined up by you. Really not welcome on this thread.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 18, 2022)

Vic and Lil’ Bob are unconcerned about the storm. If anything, they’re going out a bit more than usual since the temperature has risen a bit. No talking to them…


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 18, 2022)

Yeah, it's alright so far here. They've all been out and are now sitting in various spots around the house


----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Imagined up by you. Really not welcome on this thread.



Yeah sorry. I'll get my coat in a minute. When I was a kid we had this cat, a stray, that adopted us. We decided it was right to keep it after it lived in the back garden for weeks. It would randomly attack us though.  She would go into cat stalking mode and if you weren't quick enough to avoid it you'd end up with claw marks on your arms and legs. For all that she was much loved and fondly remembered.

This would happen regularly although she mellowed somewhat as she got older. My nan once suggested that what she needed 'was a good kick up the arse'. Which I guess still tickles me.

Anyway, as you were sorry for the random nonsense _retrieves coat_


----------



## ddraig (Feb 18, 2022)

Cat flap locked! Kizzy kept trying it last night
Both on bed today, almost touching!!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 18, 2022)

Lilith all curled up and cosy away from Eunice. I don't think I needed to worry about blocking the cat flap!


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Larry for PM!


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 18, 2022)

We kept both of ours in, but they couldn't have been less bothered anyway.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 18, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> We kept both of ours in, but they couldn't have been less bothered anyway.


Vastra mostly stayed under our bed. Came into our very wind-blown spare room where I work and looked up worriedly at where the wind noise was coming from, popped out occasionally and then popped in again.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 18, 2022)

Lil’ Bob is taking the fucking piss sitting on my vinyl 😡. Anyway, he got his dreamies…..


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## polly (Feb 18, 2022)

Just catching up, sorry about the likes  Everyone's cats are so sweet but I'm especially jealous of those of you who have two or more. Just for comedy value, the cold wars etc.


----------



## Chz (Feb 18, 2022)

I didn't lock the cat flap because I know him. Never spent more than 2 minutes outside to do his business in the corner of the garden. He's always hated the wind.


----------



## Epona (Feb 18, 2022)

Jakey wasn't bothered by the wind but he was making his usual clamour to get on my lap earlier.
He rarely leaves my lap these days.
I miss Sonic and am feeling tearful.
They used to interact a lot and were best mates, Jakey's only source of comfort would not have been me.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey wasn't bothered by the wind but he was making his usual clamour to get on my lap earlier.
> He rarely leaves my lap these days.
> I miss Sonic and am feeling tearful.


(((Epona and Jakey)))


----------



## petee (Feb 18, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob is taking the fucking piss sitting on my vinyl 😡. Anyway, he got his dreamies…..
> 
> View attachment 310894
> View attachment 310895



"you probably haven't heard of them ..."


----------



## polly (Feb 19, 2022)

My husband has a scorpion that eats locusts. Wicket is the locust inspector.


----------



## petee (Feb 19, 2022)

polly said:


> My husband has a scorpion


----------



## polly (Feb 19, 2022)

petee said:


>



Yeah that's how I feel


----------



## waxoyl (Feb 19, 2022)

Good evening urban.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 19, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Good evening urban.View attachment 311033


I love Stan ❤️


----------



## smmudge (Feb 19, 2022)

Wow it really is my birthday, double cat lap this never happens!


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 20, 2022)

Poor Lil’ Bob’s got something up with his left ear so that it’s drooping almost flat to his head and doesn’t want anyone poking it. Apart from that, he’s fine (I.e. normal appetite, wants cuddles, playing with, etc.) but we’re still concerned about him. If still the same tomorrow then I’ll take him to the vet to see if he’s got an infection or some foreign body lodged in it. Anyone have any similar experience they can share? 🙂😾


----------



## izz (Feb 20, 2022)

Think maybe Caspar was like that when he had his ear split by Tutti over the road. Vet cleaned it, gave him painkillers and he was back to normal in a couple of days.

E2a seeformiles


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 20, 2022)

izz said:


> Think maybe Caspar was like that when he had his ear split by Tutti over the road. Vet cleaned it, gave him painkillers and he was back to normal in a couple of days.
> 
> E2a seeformiles



Yep - I think it’ll need an expert hand to do what’s required. It’ll be worth it just to see him back to his old curious, playful and loving self. He really is a wee darling with so much personality that it’s ridiculous 😼


----------



## izz (Feb 20, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Yep - I think it’ll need an expert hand to do what’s required. It’ll be worth it just to see him back to his old curious, playful and loving self. He really is a wee darling with so much personality that it’s ridiculous 😼


And if memory serves, he's NOT the one that humps the chair while staring at y'missis 😊


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 20, 2022)

izz said:


> And if memory serves, he's NOT the one that humps the chair while staring at y'missis 😊



You’re correct. That’s Vic the sexual deviant - but no less loveable (in a certain light anyway 😼)


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> You’re correct. That’s Vic the sexual deviant - but no less loveable (in a certain light anyway 😼)


----------



## Epona (Feb 21, 2022)

I just noticed an email from Pets@home yesterday reminding me that yesterday was National Love Your Pet Day.

Well fuck I missed it, sorry Jakey you are going to have to wait until next year until I have a day to love you.


----------



## Epona (Feb 21, 2022)

Darling idiot cat hates having his head kissed for some reason, and doesn't even give headbumps.

I really miss this about Sonic, he was always mashing his little head into my face (sometimes so hard I feared for my front teeth) and I was so used to rubbing my cheek on his sweet little head or giving him a little kiss.  He'd also rub around my ankles, I referred to this as "polishing my legs"

If I try to do it with Jakey (since Sonic is gone I sometimes absent-mindedly just loom in for face to face contact with him, because I was so used to doing that with Sonic) he goes "hold on what the fuck are you doing" and backs off - he doesn't do headbumps or headrubs at all which is really odd for a cat that is very friendly in all other regards.

EDIT: He has spent the last 30 minutes kneading on my stomach and purring and he talks to me (he is an OSH) all the time, I don't feel unloved by him even though he doesn't headbut me.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hello, thread. It's been a while since I was able to post here due to lack of cat, but yesterday this cute little thing moved in.



Meet Josey (probably, stil deciding!)


----------



## Epona (Feb 21, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> Hello, thread. It's been a while since I was able to post here due to lack of cat, but yesterday this cute little thing moved in.
> 
> View attachment 311234
> 
> Meet Josey (probably, stil deciding!)



Gorgeous!!! Lovely creature


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2022)

Saw Kizzy looking alarmed through back door so went to have a look and there was a cat quite near the door! Grabbed my camera and heard an almighty THUD against the door where Kizzy had gone into attack mode  the other cat was already on the back wall so no pics of incident!


----------



## Cloo (Feb 21, 2022)

Whiskerrrrrzzzz!


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 21, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Whiskerrrrrzzzz!
> 
> View attachment 311350



Lovely eyes.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2022)

Kizzy tonight


----------



## Nikkormat (Feb 22, 2022)

Esteé pulling faces.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 22, 2022)

Lil’ Bob is off to the vets this morning to get his swollen ear seen to (if I can catch him that is). Mrs SFM has lured him on to the windowsill where he’ll hopefully doze off and I can ambush him in about 20 mins time. Wish me luck…


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Nikkormat (Feb 22, 2022)

Esteé has moved from the shelf. Despite having a comfortable cardboard box lined with old clothes and the run of a perfectly good bed with a fleece blanket, she prefers to squeeze half of herself into an Ikea crate lined with packing paper.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 22, 2022)

A friend who has, as far as I know,  never had cats before has acquired 3 kittens - he didn't want to split them up.  Told him I was pleased to see from pic below that they have established ownership of the bed.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 22, 2022)

Cloo said:


> A friend who has, as far as I know,  never had cats before has acquired 3 kittens - he didn't want to split them up.  Told him I was pleased to see from pic below that they have established ownership of the bed.
> 
> View attachment 311420


Little cutie pies!


----------



## Cloo (Feb 22, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Little cutie pies!


I've asked him if he has accepted his lords/ladies and masters yet


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 22, 2022)

Lilith leapt on my lap for a cuddle while I was in the middle of saving notes on a case. I dropped the mouse out of shock and she jumped off my knee in fright. That's the first time I ever knew a cat be scared of a mouse!


----------



## petee (Feb 22, 2022)

(((Regulus)))


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 22, 2022)

petee said:


> (((Regulus)))




Regulus - what a lovely little kitten.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 22, 2022)

Lil’ Bob got a rather brutal ear cleaning from the vet this morning and has ignored me all day as a result but I think the benefits of the same have become apparent so he’s preparing himself to forgive me


----------



## 20Bees (Feb 22, 2022)

Salem loves a 🔥


----------



## smmudge (Feb 23, 2022)

Toby's not a big purrer, except when he's anuzzling!


----------



## Epona (Feb 23, 2022)

20Bees said:


> View attachment 311492
> Salem loves a 🔥



He's a sturdy looking lad, I hope he's not blocking too much of the heat from reaching the rest of the room 

It's an absolutely gorgeous photo, very evocative and atmospheric and what a lovely cat


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> He's a sturdy looking lad, I hope he's not blocking too much of the heat from reaching the rest of the room
> 
> It's an absolutely gorgeous photo, very evocative and atmospheric and what a lovely cat


Yes, sturdy, that's a good word, descriptive

We have, Ummm!! . . . three "sturdy" cats, current weights are as follows:-

FiFi - 4.8kg (down from 5.2kg at her last weighing - nothing to worry about, probably just a good poo - about a "tails length" if you're interested)
Casper - 5.2kg
Clive - Hmmm! not got a current number for him yet, he's probably the "sturdiest" of the three, but he used to be 5.2kg and I suspect it maybe a fraction more . . . maybe


----------



## Epona (Feb 23, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Yes, sturdy, that's a good word, descriptive
> 
> We have, Ummm!! . . . three "sturdy" cats, current weights are as follows:-
> 
> ...



They're all so different, OSH tend to be very muscular and 5kg is a normal weight for my Jakey and he still looks slender at that weight.  

He's down to 4.85 at his last weighing which is of concern, we're taking him back to the vet in early April to see if he is still losing - I hope not, I know it tends to be what happens when elderly cats start to have stuff fail, but I can't face going through it again so soon after Sonic


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 23, 2022)

What!! Jakey's 4.85kg  in his most recent piccy's he's as skinny as a rake - he must be the Bruce Lee of cats

Where as my two boys are the Christopher Biggins's of cats


----------



## Epona (Feb 23, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> What!! Jakey's 4.85kg  in his most recent piccy's he's as skinny as a rake - he must be the Bruce Lee of cats
> 
> Where as my two boys are the Christopher Biggins's of cats



Aye, he's quite a big boy and very strong - hence why it is so difficult to get him into the carrier when he objects - just lifting off my lap when he doesn't want to move and takes the path of least resistance by going all floppy it is a struggle to lift him.  Sonic was smaller framed but at peak health was just as heavy - deceptively so, we used to joke about how unexpected it was to go to pick him up and it was like picking up a breezeblock.  When Sonic got down to 4kg when he was unwell towards the end he was desperately thin. OSH tend to be quite solid cats.
Jakey should ideally be 5kg.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> . . . He should ideally be 5kg.


A big poo . . . maybe??

This is what's great about this thread and being with fellow "catties" all the various bodily "expulsions" are perfectly acceptable topics for discussion


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 23, 2022)

20Bees said:


> View attachment 311492
> Salem loves a 🔥


..a witch burning? 😱


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2022)

You folk have some huge pussies. The two who've let me live with them were only about 3.5kg each.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 23, 2022)

♥️


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 23, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> ♥️
> 
> View attachment 311618


Little lion 😍


----------



## A380 (Feb 23, 2022)

It’s almost impossible to photograph a light ginger and a black cat next to each other…


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 311619
> 
> It’s almost impossible to photograph a light ginger and a black cat next to each other…




They're lovely. 


Is the mat heated?


----------



## A380 (Feb 23, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> They're lovely.
> 
> 
> Is the mat heated?


Not actively heated, but it has some kind of space age reflective membrane inside. When you put your hand on it it feels warm. A cold day is the only time they tolerate each other enough to sleep that close together.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> Not actively heated, but it has some kind of space age reflective membrane inside. When you put your hand on it it feels warm. A cold day is the only time they tolerate each other enough to sleep that close together.



👍 they look very comfortable there


----------



## strung out (Feb 23, 2022)

Still don't know how everyone else's cats are so lightweight. Milo is a healthy 6.5kg (7kg on a bad day! )


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 23, 2022)

The floor shakes when Donut jumps down from his cat tower  

Excellent identikitty markings there Cloo


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 23, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> The floor shakes when Donut jumps down from his cat tower
> 
> Excellent identikitty markings there Cloo


Red is very light but when she jumps down it  sounds like she's wearing old fashioned divers boots.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 23, 2022)

strung out said:


> Still don't know how everyone else's cats are so lightweight. Milo is a healthy 6.5kg (7kg on a bad day! )
> 
> View attachment 311622


What lovely blue eyes!


----------



## petee (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2022)

Crazy Kizzy hour is on!


----------



## 20Bees (Feb 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> He's a sturdy looking lad, I hope he's not blocking too much of the heat from reaching the rest of the room
> 
> It's an absolutely gorgeous photo, very evocative and atmospheric and what a lovely cat


She’s definitely a sturdy lass, but tall and long rather than very broad. She’s about 7.8kg with short plush fur, like deep velvet. She dwarfs the dog, a 4.5kg Yorkie x JRT!

_ETS she weighs *5.8kg*… my 9 month old grandson is 7.8kg!_


----------



## philosophical (Feb 24, 2022)

Visiting Bloom isn’t a great one for the occasional hug.
He purrs and tolerates for almost exactly ten seconds each time.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 24, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Visiting Bloom isn’t a great one for the occasional hug.
> He purrs and tolerates for almost exactly ten seconds each time.
> 
> View attachment 311648


Cute boy!


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 24, 2022)

20Bees said:


> She’s definitely a sturdy lass, but tall and long rather than very broad. She’s about 7.8kg with short plush fur, like deep velvet. She dwarfs the dog, a 4.5kg Yorkie x JRT!
> 
> _ETS she weighs *5.8kg*… my 9 month old grandson is 7.8kg!_



Ta for the update, I had been thinking "that's fucking huge!" 
Even our big ginger lump is only 5kg mind, almost 6kg is still a big cat I reckon
Our other two are under 4kg!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 24, 2022)

Lilith judging me for not being as comfy as she is. "It's so easy, human, I don't know why you can't just work it out for yourself!"


----------



## KatyF (Feb 24, 2022)

What a lovely picture of Lilith!


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 24, 2022)

KatyF said:


> What a lovely picture of Lilith!



She's beautiful.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 24, 2022)

She is! I briefly considered signing her up to a pet modelling agency, but decided that wouldn't be fair. Children shouldn't have to work!


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 24, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith jView attachment 311697udging me for not being as comfy as she is. "It's so easy, human, I don't know why you can't just work it out for yourself!"


Pretty girl!


----------



## Epona (Feb 24, 2022)

I  leave my seat for a few minutes to go to the loo and come back to this...


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> I  leave my seat for a few minutes to go to the loo and come back to this...
> 
> View attachment 311713



Brilliant pose


----------



## Epona (Feb 24, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Brilliant pose



It was even better before he spotted me behind him, feet higher in the air, face doing... something.... very undignified


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 24, 2022)

Whaaaat! I'm comfy..


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 25, 2022)

Lovely to have my boy sleeping by my side. Very restrictive though.
I hate disturbing him. But I need the loo.
Sorry Tobes.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 25, 2022)

Vic among the succulents


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 25, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Lovely to have my boy sleeping by my side. Very restrictive though.
> I hate disturbing him. But I need the loo.
> Sorry Tobes.
> View attachment 311759


Been there!


----------



## Callie (Feb 25, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Vic among the succulents
> View attachment 311764


Tiny Poo stuck her face in a cactus the other day  then she tried to attack it because it bit her   I had to pick prickles out of her nose. 

Worra dickhead

She's currently using my foot as a pillow


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2022)

Callie said:


> Tiny Poo stuck her face in a cactus the other day  then she tried to attack it because it bit her   I had to pick prickles out of her nose.
> 
> Worra dickhead
> 
> She's currently using my foot as a pillow



I wonder how many other idiot-cats we have on Urban?

I'd like to nominate my Jakey - we have a couple of table lamps in the sitting room that are quite new so he's not used to them.  Of course he didn't show any interest in investigating them when they were switched off - the first time I turned one on, Jakey looked up, wandered over to it, stuck his head in the top of the lampshade and tried to lick the bulb.

I had to extract him from the lampshade and then follow him round for a few minutes to stop him blundering into things while he must have had "green spots" in his vision from the light.

Thankfully it hadn't been on long enough for him to be at risk of burning his tongue and was fine after a few minutes.

He then tried to do it again later.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 25, 2022)

Tilly ahh so cute right



But this is what she looks like from my angle


----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2022)

I have a very strange relationship with one of my neighbouring cats. Sometimes she's really aloof, and scampers away from me. Last night she appeared from the bushes to greet me, in the dark, and went into full pouting mode. A favourite trick for her is putting her front half right down and sticking her arse in the air, as a rigorously rub the base of her back. Although I couldn't see I think she was clawing the tarmacked footpath at the same time.


----------



## Chz (Feb 25, 2022)

Epona said:


> I wonder how many other idiot-cats we have on Urban?
> 
> I'd like to nominate my Jakey - we have a couple of table lamps in the sitting room that are quite new so he's not used to them.  Of course he didn't show any interest in investigating them when they were switched off - the first time I turned one on, Jakey looked up, wandered over to it, stuck his head in the top of the lampshade and tried to lick the bulb.
> 
> ...


He's not an _idiot_ in that he doesn't do dumb things over and over, but we do call Bernard "Kelp-for-brains" sometimes. Figuring things out isn't his core strength, let's just say. And he has the ability to look so incredibly *vacant* sometimes.


----------



## Epona (Feb 25, 2022)

Chz said:


> He's not an _idiot_ in that he doesn't do dumb things over and over, but we do call Bernard "Kelp-for-brains" sometimes. Figuring things out isn't his core strength, let's just say. And he has the ability to look so incredibly *vacant* sometimes.



Jakey has a nickname "Noodle Brain" - so yeah I understand that completely


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 25, 2022)

What?


----------



## Epona (Feb 26, 2022)

Getting no love from Jakey tonight, he's been on his bed for hours - I hope he's not feeling unwell, this is most unusual.  Usually I can't get him off me long enough to stand up.

EDIT: He has perked up a bit now, he is sitting on my lap wailing in my face and has eaten some dry food, earlier he was asleep with his paws pressed over his face so I wonder if he had a headache bless him.

I know cats do get headaches from when Radar was diagnosed with a brain tumour (poor love), but I assume they get non-serious ones similar to what we get too.  Jakey seems fine now anyway.  I worry too much.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 26, 2022)

Epona said:


> Getting no love from Jakey tonight, he's been on his bed for hours - I hope he's not feeling unwell, this is most unusual.  Usually I can't get him off me long enough to stand up.
> 
> EDIT: He has perked up a bit now, he is sitting on my lap wailing in my face and has eaten some dry food, earlier he was asleep with his paws pressed over his face so I wonder if he had a headache bless him.
> 
> I know cats do get headaches from when Radar was diagnosed with a brain tumour (poor love), but I assume they get non-serious ones similar to what we get too.  Jakey seems fine now anyway.  I worry too much.


Glad Jakey is ok and you'too. 
Worry is awful.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 26, 2022)

Epona said:


> Getting no love from Jakey tonight, he's been on his bed for hours - I hope he's not feeling unwell, this is most unusual.  Usually I can't get him off me long enough to stand up.
> 
> EDIT: He has perked up a bit now, he is sitting on my lap wailing in my face and has eaten some dry food, earlier he was asleep with his paws pressed over his face so I wonder if he had a headache bless him.
> 
> I know cats do get headaches from when Radar was diagnosed with a brain tumour (poor love), but I assume they get non-serious ones similar to what we get too.  Jakey seems fine now anyway.  I worry too much.



It’s possible he’s just having an off day but, as you’re still raw over Sonic, you’re taking it more seriously than you otherwise would. Vic does this from time to time (likely due to his habit of “eating out” and having a bad mouse) and seeks solitude but he normally perks up after a few hours. Hope Jakey is OK 🙂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 26, 2022)

Epona said:


> Getting no love from Jakey tonight, he's been on his bed for hours - I hope he's not feeling unwell, this is most unusual.  Usually I can't get him off me long enough to stand up.
> 
> EDIT: He has perked up a bit now, he is sitting on my lap wailing in my face and has eaten some dry food, earlier he was asleep with his paws pressed over his face so I wonder if he had a headache bless him.
> 
> I know cats do get headaches from when Radar was diagnosed with a brain tumour (poor love), but I assume they get non-serious ones similar to what we get too.  Jakey seems fine now anyway.  I worry too much.


It's understandable, no such thing as too much! It's important to be vigilant as cats can't explain in words what's wrong. I hope he feels better and that you do too.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 26, 2022)

The Fluff from Above (was nuzzling my phone as I attempted to post this)


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 26, 2022)

Vic had a fit of pique and systematically destroyed Waitrose’s free paper before making a bed of it


----------



## starfish (Feb 26, 2022)

Daisy in full on calendar pose.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 26, 2022)

starfish said:


> Daisy in full on calendar pose.View attachment 311964


Oh, she's beautiful!


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 26, 2022)

starfish said:


> Daisy in full on calendar pose.View attachment 311964



Daisy is absolutely gorgeous..
😍


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 26, 2022)

“How far apart were his legs?”


----------



## strung out (Feb 26, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> “How far apart were his legs?”
> 
> View attachment 311982


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 26, 2022)

Brings to mind


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 26, 2022)

it seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 26, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 311995
> 
> it seemed like a good idea at the time



That’s brilliant! 😎😺😸


----------



## not a trot (Feb 26, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Brings to mind
> View attachment 311989


Looks like a page out of an old Freemans catalogue.


----------



## 20Bees (Feb 26, 2022)

starfish said:


> Daisy in full on calendar pose.View attachment 311964


She’s absolutely stunning, and I bet she knows it!


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Brings to mind
> View attachment 311989


Smug, selfish and with an out of control sense of superiority, the Conservatives have been in power twelve years.


----------



## strung out (Feb 26, 2022)

I go for a walk every morning and the last few days I've encountered the most grumpy looking cat sitting on his moped.


----------



## Epona (Feb 26, 2022)

strung out said:


> I go for a walk every morning and the last few days I've encountered the most grumpy looking cat sitting on his moped.
> 
> View attachment 312017



Fuck, if that was my moped I think I'd be walking to work


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 27, 2022)

A very handsome tabby in my neighbour's window. Apologies for the sunny reflection blocking out his head.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2022)

Kizzy last night
A mound of melting fluff


----------



## nogojones (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 27, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy last night
> A mound of melting fluff
> View attachment 312146



Oh dear! What a fearful looking expression 😮


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Oh dear! What a fearful looking expression 😮


yup!


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 28, 2022)

Bit of a sisterly love here


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 28, 2022)

An unusual occurrence


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 28, 2022)

needs a bit more work on the synchronised napping, but getting there...


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 28, 2022)

The inevitable consequence.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 28, 2022)

Donut earlier


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 28, 2022)

think sadie has made an appearance on this thread before


----------



## philosophical (Feb 28, 2022)

Fantastic.
The absolute Queen of Lee.
Everybody knows her, local legend.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 28, 2022)

She has a full bowl of water a few metres away


----------



## philosophical (Mar 1, 2022)

There was local feral celebrity Harry crashing under the hedge on my front path.
He is a big fan of partial hedge coverage, hedge fond not hedge fund.
But Harry is a proud boy with standards despite his outdoor life, and likes to be thoroughly clean.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2022)

Took both Kizzy and Misty to the vets for first check up since we had them
Vet reckons frontline "no longer works" as been on market for a long time and sold us some other stuff, and a different de wormer
Misty apparently has a bit of gingivitis and tartar on teeth but otherwise they're both ok, vet said Misty was a bit overweight 
Kizzy was meowling a bit but they were both very well behaved


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm in two minds about front line / advantage / stronghold

I've dapped Casper with an "old" vial of Frontline - initially worked, you could tell his back / tail area was much improved - now about 2-3 weeks in, still better than before dapping . . . but, not 100% clear - Frontline is available on-line and without prescription

Which leads us to Advantage - again, available on-line, without prescription. Dapped both Clive AND FiFi a day or so after Casper - they're still fine not even a hint of bites on back / tail area - well worth getting as the price on-line is affordable and it works

This still leave us Stronghold - this is, at our vets, marketed at the "gold standard" for flea treatment. Of course it is, it's prescription only, so I can buy a prescription for £15 which will enable me to get 6 months supply on line. There will still be a sizeable saving and I've got a couple of vials for WHEN Casper and / or Clive come in with an inaccessible tick, the one time I've used Stronghold it made removing the tick straightforward

So, you pays yer money and you takes yer choice - mine would be for usual dapping I'd get the cats Advantage - just make sure you get the right strength as there are 2 - one for <4kg cats / rabbits and one for >4kg cats / rabbits - and yes, that is correct same one for cats and rabbits


----------



## Epona (Mar 1, 2022)

Our vet is using Advocate atm.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 1, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I'm in two minds about front line / advantage / stronghold
> 
> I've dapped Casper with an "old" vial of Frontline - initially worked, you could tell his back / tail area was much improved - now about 2-3 weeks in, still better than before dapping . . . but, not 100% clear - Frontline is available on-line and without prescription
> 
> ...



Stronghold is brilliant. A few years ago, Vic was miserable with fleas and none of the OTC stuff worked at all but Stronghold turned him from a miserable recluse into a happy sociable fella almost overnight. Shame it costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 1, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Stronghold is brilliant. A few years ago, Vic was miserable with fleas and none of the OTC stuff worked at all but Stronghold turned him from a miserable recluse into a happy sociable fella almost overnight. Shame it costs an arm and a leg.


See how much a prescription costs from your vet then shop on line for it - a prescription should be valid for 6 months, so you can get a six months supply

Just checked you can get a pack of 6 for £22'odd + the cost of your prescription









						Stronghold 45mg Spot-On for Cats (weighing 2.6 - 7.5kg)
					

Stronghold 45mg Spot-On Solution for Cats weighing from 2.6kg to 7.5kg. Stronghold is used to treat and prevent infestations with parasites that live on the skin or in the fur of cats and dogs, such as fleas and mites, as well as treating worm parasites that live inside the body.




					www.animeddirect.co.uk


----------



## vanya (Mar 1, 2022)

Kitten and golden retriever make friends.


----------



## stavros (Mar 1, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Took both Kizzy and Misty to the vets for first check up since we had them
> Vet reckons frontline "no longer works" as been on market for a long time and sold us some other stuff, and a different de wormer
> Misty apparently has a bit of gingivitis and tartar on teeth but otherwise they're both ok, vet said Misty was a bit overweight
> Kizzy was meowling a bit but they were both very well behaved


It's odd, I never thought from your pics that either of them were that big. That's quite a lot of cat you have there.


----------



## stavros (Mar 1, 2022)

May Kasahara and anyone else with a long hair, how much discipline does it require with brushing their coats? I've only ever lived with shirt-hairs, but one gorgeous little long hair has appeared at my local Cats Protection centre, and I want to check what I need to know if I was to take the plunge.

Getting shit caught in their fluffy bottoms looks like a potential problem I'd rather not have to deal with.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 1, 2022)

I never brush Donut  He doesn't seem to need it (no dreads). Does get a shitty bum sometimes though, and it is grim


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 1, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> I never brush Donut  He doesn't seem to need it (no dreads). Does get a shitty bum sometimes though, and it is grim


I don't brush Milly. She is never knotted. The bum thing has happened about 4 times in 3 years. Once she had a solid log half out, I went to sort it, she jumped in fear, it flew out off the mass of fur and bounced off the living room window.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2022)

We have brushed Kizzy and partner tries often, sometimes Kizzy likes and allows it but then gets annoyed
Not been much of an issue but noticing the odd bit of matting recently


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2022)

stavros said:


> It's odd, I never thought from your pics that either of them were that big. That's quite a lot of cat you have there.


Yup! They are quite heavy and Misty is well solid


----------



## oryx (Mar 1, 2022)

We never brushed or combed our old cat Tiggy (who was longhaired) until she got really old and probably too stiff to groom herself. 

It was a struggle - I could manage about two minutes before she lashed out! If we ever get another longhair I will try to acclimatise them to grooming. 

My OH has taken to grooming Paddy every so often with a furminator. He seems to enjoy it and there are fewer puked-up furballs.


----------



## Callie (Mar 1, 2022)

Both of mine quite enjoy a gentle brush but they are short haired. Neela especially likes it.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 2, 2022)

Try getting a zoom groom. There's something about the soft rubber "fingers" that a lot of cats like. Almost like enhanced stroking






						Kong ZoomGroom Cat Brush | Pets At Home
					

ProductShortDescription is available to buy online at Pets at Home, the UK's largest pet shop with fast delivery and low prices




					www.petsathome.com


----------



## stavros (Mar 2, 2022)

Cheers everyone, it doesn't sound as taxing as I had feared.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 2, 2022)

stavros said:


> Cheers everyone, it doesn't sound as taxing as I had feared.


Quoted for the lols


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2022)

I don't have a longhair but I specifically went for shorthairs because most longhairs are higher maintenance - some can get away without regular grooming, but some can get matted fur if they aren't combed regularly (3 times a week is recommended) and if the fur matts it can cause sores and require veterinary attention.

Eg. our friends' Norwegian Forest Cat needs to be combed (not brushed, combing is better at removing tangles) several times a week.


----------



## pesh (Mar 2, 2022)

.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 3, 2022)

Up close and personal with Vic


----------



## moose (Mar 3, 2022)

stavros Stan's long-haired and very averse to grooming. His love of standing outside in the rain then rolling about in the floor turns his fur to felt, and is very difficult to de-mat. Trying to cut out the matted bits is awful - distressed, violent cat + sharp implements never ends well.

We had him shaved last year whilst he was under anaesthetic for something else - best thing ever. He was like a new cat for a while. Now it's getting long again and I'm wondering how we're going to manage it again this year - he is old now, and anaesthetic isn't good for him, so I don't think we can have another haircut.

I'd ask probing questions about the cat's willingness to acquiesce to regular grooming. If he's been groomed all his life, it might be fine. If he's been living on the wild side, it might be a struggle. At least you can see he's long-haired. CPL had clipped Stan and told us he was short-haired. 

(and before you all start recommending your favourite grooming tools, we have them all, most don't even get through his fur, even if we could get close enough)


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 3, 2022)

I believe there are also ways to tackle the problem from the inside with special longhair-specific  foods / or a delicious paste which contains enough fish oils (or something) to limit hairballs. Used the paste with my old shorthair who was prone to building up massive hairballs and puking them up mixed with mouse/bird bird organs and it did help.


----------



## oryx (Mar 3, 2022)

moose said:


> stavros Stan's long-haired and very averse to grooming. His love of standing outside in the rain then rolling about in the floor turns his fur to felt, and is very difficult to de-mat. Trying to cut out the matted bits is awful - distressed, violent cat + sharp implements never ends well.
> 
> We had him shaved last year whilst he was under anaesthetic for something else - best thing ever. He was like a new cat for a while. Now it's getting long again and I'm wondering how we're going to manage it again this year - he is old now, and anaesthetic isn't good for him, so I don't think we can have another haircut.
> 
> ...


I sympathise. Despite my attempts to groom our late Tiggy, she needed to be clipped/shaved several times. The fur on her hips ended up really felted and even me trying to be very gentle, with blunt-ended scissors, was no good. 

ION, I have given up trying to give Zoe pills and she is now on the hyperthyroid medicine in ear gel form. She's not keen, but it's doable and it's easier to do.


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2022)

I've decided against it in the end. The profile says he's under a year old, and he still looks kitten-sized in the photos. I think I want another adult.

My loss.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Mar 3, 2022)

oryx said:


> hyperthyroid medicine in ear gel form



Is this a new thing? If it had been around when I had to pill my two, I'd have been spared an infected finger from a car bite.


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Is this a new thing? If it had been around when I had to pill my two, I'd have been spared an infected finger from a car bite.



I've never tried a transdermal gel but I do know that none of mine have been OK with having their ears touched (Jakey tolerates it briefly, Sonic was a right fusspot about his ears though and it was not ok) so I think it depends on the cat whether it might be easier.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 3, 2022)

Roll out the barrel,


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Roll out the barrel, View attachment 312707View attachment 312708View attachment 312709



I don't know for sure, but I think there might be a cat under all that fur


----------



## moose (Mar 3, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Roll out the barrel, View attachment 312707View attachment 312708View attachment 312709


And that's how he gets so matted, folks!


----------



## oryx (Mar 3, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Is this a new thing? If it had been around when I had to pill my two, I'd have been spared an infected finger from a car bite.





Epona said:


> I've never tried a transdermal gel but I do know that none of mine have been OK with having their ears touched (Jakey tolerates it briefly, Sonic was a right fusspot about his ears though and it was not ok) so I think it depends on the cat whether it might be easier.


ouirdeaux Not sure if it's new - I suspect it may be new-ish. She was only diagnosed a couple of months ago. Cat bites - ow! Luckily Zoe never tried to bite me, probably because we never tried putting the pill in her mouth directly as with her being such an awkward cat (loveable, but awkward!) we knew it was doomed to failure.

Epona one of the reasons I was hesitant about the ear gel is that Zoe likes having her ears rubbed and that pleasure is gone (for both of us  ). Just having to make up for it with more chin strokes and belly rubs.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Mar 3, 2022)

The bite was less painful than the average cat scratch. It was the humiliating consequences -- the receptionist who thought I wanted the sexual health clinic ('I have been bitten by a cat! We do not have that kind of relationship!') and the stern lecture of the doctor at the walk-in clinic that left the real, even f metaphorical, scars.


----------



## Callie (Mar 3, 2022)

I met a super fancy cat the other day. It lives in Belgravia, that's how you know it's super fancy. It also looks the part. Some sort of silver bengal leopard. It was biggish but not stocky and mildly aloof. It didn't talk much. Any ideas what kind of super fancy cat it was? It was also too fast for good pics


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2022)

Callie said:


> I met a super fancy cat the other day. It lives in Belgravia, that's how you know it's super fancy. It also looks the part. Some sort of silver bengal leopard. It was biggish but not stocky and mildly aloof. It didn't talk much. Any ideas what kind of super fancy cat it was? It was also too fast for good pics



Bengal.

They are originally a hybrid between domestic cats (eg the spotted Egyptian Mau) and the Asian Leopard Cat, which is a slightly larger wild cat with spotted leopard-like markings.  The Bengals that you see today though are many generations removed from the original hybrids and are just considered a breed of domestic cat.

They are very very lively and energetic and the beautiful markings in those photos are typical of the breed.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2022)

Misty!


----------



## Callie (Mar 3, 2022)

Yeah I thought it probably was a Bengal. I've only interacted with one before and he was very vocal with a proper wailing meow, very affectionate and craved attention. I guess he was a south London Bengal though Vs Belgravia dahling


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2022)

They are gorgeous looking creatures, not for me though - although (as with any breed) there are exceptions, they tend not to be very lap-cat personality - attention and headrubs and "throw toys for me!" yes, but not usually particularly cuddly.

I like cuddly, I think my dear late Sonic would have had me carry him around his whole life if that had been feasible


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2022)

And her highness has a whole chair for a change
Been a bit mopey today on and off


----------



## philosophical (Mar 4, 2022)

Scrounger Bloom checking out the hedge.
Sigh, that grass needs cutting soon.


----------



## stavros (Mar 4, 2022)

stavros said:


> I have a very strange relationship with one of my neighbouring cats. Sometimes she's really aloof, and scampers away from me. Last night she appeared from the bushes to greet me, in the dark, and went into full pouting mode. A favourite trick for her is putting her front half right down and sticking her arse in the air, as a rigorously rub the base of her back. Although I couldn't see I think she was clawing the tarmacked footpath at the same time.


I met her again last night, and was reminder why her shoving her arse at me is in fact a good thing. She, you see, seems to be a major dribbler when happy, and wiped it all over my hand at one point.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 4, 2022)

"Well if the radiator won't warm up quicker, I'll have to do it myself."


----------



## Epona (Mar 4, 2022)

Bit chilly here, not quite as bad as it was a couple of weeks ago, but still chilly enough for an ultra-shorthair such as Jakey to appreciate a warm comfy bed.

This is on the sofa seat next to me, he's got a really thick sleeping bag to sleep on and a nice kitty-sized blankie


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 4, 2022)

Miko and Draco


----------



## spitfire (Mar 4, 2022)

LOOK AT THIS IDIOT. HE THINKS HE’S LADY BLOODY GAGA!


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 4, 2022)

its been a while since the quartet came together. But they turned up today-by public demand


----------



## Dandred (Mar 5, 2022)

Haven't been on here in a while.... here are few new ones....


----------



## Dandred (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Dandred (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Dandred (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Callie (Mar 5, 2022)

Where is the doggos Dandred ??


----------



## Dandred (Mar 5, 2022)

Callie said:


> Where is the doggos Dandred ??


They were sleeping, I have a pic of the nine


----------



## Dandred (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Mar 5, 2022)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 312909



Its like one of those puzzles 
Find the 9.


I can only find 8 ☹


----------



## Callie (Mar 5, 2022)

I love it and I want to visit!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 5, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I can only find 8 ☹



I think one is doing a good impression of a cushion


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 5, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I think one is doing a good impression of a cushion



Aha..🙂
👍


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 5, 2022)

Callie said:


> I love it and I want to visit!



think you might have to take your own chair, though...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 5, 2022)

We seem to have acquired another one.




We have quite the community.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 5, 2022)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 312909


Interestingly, I can only see two . . . 






















and some dogs <bleaghhh>


----------



## Callie (Mar 5, 2022)

Cat in the bird feeder  Shippou-Sensei


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 5, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> We seem to have acquired another one.
> 
> View attachment 312989
> 
> ...


Our garden's like that! I'll have to get some pics of our visitors.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 5, 2022)

Callie said:


> Cat in the bird feeder  @Shippou-Sensei



quality control.

checking on the quality of the bait food for hungry birdies


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Mar 5, 2022)

Callie said:


> Cat in the bird feeder  Shippou-Sensei


They fly in mid-yawn.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2022)

My pal Mark’s Herc avin it large to Catnip House:


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> My pal Mark’s Herc avin it large to Catnip House:
> View attachment 313030



Extremely handsome cat!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 5, 2022)

Cat nip just say no - M'kay


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Cat nip just say no - M'kay


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 5, 2022)

The brothers eyeball each other over my mucky walking boots while a gallon of homebrew (on the bottom left) allows me to enjoy the tension…


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## petee (Mar 5, 2022)

my Speedy had no reaction to catnip.
( i still miss him 😭)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 5, 2022)

petee said:


> my Speedy had no reaction to catnip.
> ( i still miss him 😭)



like hoomans with booze (and other substances) it varies

the two mogs i used to live with, the tabby + white one who was usually laid back and friendly could get a bit aggressive on the nip.  the black + white one who was usually a bit nervous about everything turned in to spaced out hippy cat...


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2022)

Aye I don't think my Jakey reacts to catnip either.  It's been a long time, Sonic used to get a bit hyper on it and was a bit of a bully at the best of times, so I haven't got any for years because he tended to get a bit aggressive towards the others on it.

I wonder if Jakey might like some valerian or honeysuckle (dust/chips of the woody part, some parts of the plant are toxic but you can buy safe preparations for cats).


----------



## nogojones (Mar 6, 2022)

So Randy's got a limp. Knowing what he's like its probably a strain, jumping walls and chasing/being chased shit. I breaks out the litter tray and locks him in to give his leg a rest. 24 hours of mewling ensue.

He finally breaks and shits in the litter tray and I go to bed. I'm woken with all sorts of thrashing and banging in the night, but manage to go back to sleep.

He's particularly chopsy this morning and is stomping all over me, nibbling my ears and yowling like fuck to get me up for breakfast.



Turns out he thinks he's big and hard now and the limp has gone.


No regrets.


----------



## 20Bees (Mar 6, 2022)

I love pictures of cats happy in each other’s company. My current two (females aged 5 and 10) absolutely hate each other and can’t be in the same room!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2022)

Lilith's started rubbing noses with me! Classic sign of love. It makes me sneeze due to her tickly whiskers, but it's worth it.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 7, 2022)

Was flicking though some pictures and this one popped out : Casper being "photogenic"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Was flicking though some pictures and this one popped out : Casper being "photogenic"
> 
> View attachment 313270


Cute paw placement, hey seeformiles ?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 7, 2022)

Callie said:


> Cat in the bird feeder  Shippou-Sensei


They love sitting in that thing.



Although patch does like his new bed.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 7, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Although patch does like his new bed.


Purroboros​


----------



## Cloo (Mar 7, 2022)

Wanted to finally get round to washing these bedclothes this afternoon but someone has joined me in the spare room for the first time in a while and don't want to disturb her!


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 7, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Cute paw placement, hey seeformiles ?



Few things please me more than perfect paw position! (You got my number alright 😼)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Few things please me more than perfect paw position! (You got my number alright 😼)


Perfect paw position is purrfect...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2022)

Ok so it looks like this new one is officially moving in with us.

We are going with the names peaches. Its a she.


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Ok so it looks like this new one is officially moving in with us.
> 
> We are going with the names peaches. Its a she.
> 
> View attachment 313367


She's gorgeous Shippy!  Looks a little bit like a rounder and ginger/white (instead of black/white) version of our departed Radar, hopefully less bonkers though


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Ok so it looks like this new one is officially moving in with us.



congratulations on being chosen

🐱


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2022)

Double headed cat!!
Actually touching!!!


----------



## Cloo (Mar 8, 2022)

Got memories of 10 years ago today when we got Vastra - look at this smol 6-months-ish cat before she was a big lump!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Got memories of 10 years ago today when we got Vastra - look at this smol 6-months-ish cat before she was a big lump!
> 
> View attachment 313457View attachment 313459


Curious kitten!


----------



## Cloo (Mar 8, 2022)

It's only taken her 10 years but she's finally started hopping up on the bed of her own accord to sit and chill with us. This makes me happy.


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Got memories of 10 years ago today when we got Vastra - look at this smol 6-months-ish cat before she was a big lump!
> 
> View attachment 313457View attachment 313459


Happy 10 year anniversary Vastra and family!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 8, 2022)

This morning started with Casper curled up in the crook of my left arm. Clive was settled, how shall we say, in my upper lap, yunno, where it's warmest

Then FiFi decided to sprawl between the two boys, lying across my lower chest almost being spooned by Casper, he was as happy as anything, he's been playing the long game waiting for some Fifi action and it's starting to play off


----------



## Hoss (Mar 8, 2022)

Hoss said:


> Hello. I haven't posted on Urban for ages but logged in looking for something unrelated and noticed there's a cat thread! Well, we recently adopted 2 kitten brothers from the RSPCA.
> 
> Here are Lazlo (black) and Chewie (tabby):
> 
> View attachment 240314


A timely update on these 2. They're now fast approaching 2 years old (21 months I think) and could not be more different. 

Chewie the tabby (aka chew chew, chewbot, chewbular bells etc) regularly disappears for up to 24hrs at a time (3 days is his current record) then comes in announcing loudly his arrival and demanding food. Lazslow hangs out sulking in a corner of the kitchen or perched on the garden wall scoping out birds (which he seldom catches), the neighborhood squirrel (no chance) and mice (which he does catch, he kindly gifted us 2 rodents today 😩). 

Much to my surprise I've become a cat person in middle age and I'm happy with that 😺


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2022)

Kizzy up close


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2022)

Then hiding from the camera


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 8, 2022)

Banjo is on heat so I'm not letting her out for the evening, hence sad face. She's been acting really oddly for the last couple of days.


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2022)

Hoss said:


> A timely update on these 2. They're now fast approaching 2 years old (21 months I think) and could not be more different.
> 
> Chewie the tabby (aka chew chew, chewbot, chewbular bells etc) regularly disappears for up to 24hrs at a time (3 days is his current record) then comes in announcing loudly his arrival and demanding food. Lazslow hangs out sulking in a corner of the kitchen or perched on the garden wall scoping out birds (which he seldom catches), the neighborhood squirrel (no chance) and mice (which he does catch, he kindly gifted us 2 rodents today 😩).
> 
> Much to my surprise I've become a cat person in middle age and I'm happy with that 😺



I am very pleased to see that you have gone full cat person and come up with lots of alternative comedy names for them too, I approve


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2022)

Hoss said:


> A timely update on these 2. They're now fast approaching 2 years old (21 months I think) and could not be more different.







Hoss said:


> Chewie the tabby (aka chew chew, chewbot, chewbular bells etc) regularly disappears for up to 24hrs at a time (3 days is his current record) then comes in announcing loudly his arrival and demanding food.



one of the mogs i used to live with used to bugger off for the weekend now and then (because of my work, we'd never got in to regular feeding times) and would usually come back either sunday or monday night, have a big feed, then sleep for a day or two.

one time it got to about thursday before i started leafletting and so on - he was home within an hour or so, so maybe whoever was hosting the party turfed him out...

was odd, because he tended to be fairly nervous about everything.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> I am very pleased to see that you have gone full cat person and come up with lots of alternative comedy names for them too, I approve


It's difficult not to! Laz has lost out in the comedy name stakes but I don't think he minds too much tbh 🙄


----------



## Hoss (Mar 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> one of the mogs i used to live with used to bugger off for the weekend now and then (because of my work, we'd never got in to regular feeding times) and would usually come back either sunday or monday night, have a big feed, then sleep for a day or two.
> 
> one time it got to about thursday before i started leafletting and so on - he was home within an hour or so, so maybe whoever was hosting the party turfed him out...
> 
> was odd, because he tended to be fairly nervous about everything.


Yeah when Chewie was gone more than 36hrs I was out flyering and walking the streets as was one of my lovely neighbours who is known locally as 'The cat lady'! She takes care of all the street's cats when people are away whxih of course I didn't know until I joined the club!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2022)

ddraig said:


>




That's a fucking lot of cats, blimey it's like the start of some horror film.  If someone died in that house there wouldn't be any remains left to find after a couple of days.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2022)

25 ish I reckon!!


----------



## Epona (Mar 8, 2022)

Jakey is most put out, I went out this afternoon so he got his wet "dindins" early, was concerned he might eat the sofa or something if it wasn't in his bowl at 4pm.

Since I got back though he's been trying it on like he hasn't had his "dindins" at all and keeps yelling at me about it.  He's got a bowl of dry down so it's not like he hasn't got food, but he really loves his wet meal.

Not sure whether cheeky-fucker or just thick.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 9, 2022)

don't you mean



Epona said:


> Not sure whether cheeky-fucker or just cat.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 9, 2022)

A special mention in despatches for Lil’ Bob. Since Mrs SFM has been delirious in bed with covid, he hasn’t left her side (apart from eating & shitting of course 😼) - massaging her and purring loudly. Extra pate rations for him


----------



## ouirdeaux (Mar 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> If someone died in that house there wouldn't be any remains left to find after a couple of days.



I'm not sure they'd necessarily wait for someone to die.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 9, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> I'm not sure they'd necessarily wait for someone to die.


To counteract this, I've started to have "pantomime whisper" conversations with Mrs Voltz about "which one of the cats would we eat first in the event of . . . well . . . whatever, really"


----------



## Callie (Mar 9, 2022)

Shhh them sleeping!!


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 9, 2022)

Lil’ Bob deciding that Mrs SFM has lain in shade too long and that the curtains should be opened


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## quiet guy (Mar 10, 2022)

Cute fangs


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 10, 2022)

Morning cuddles with Lilith.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 10, 2022)

They have an hypnotic way of looking at you don’t they?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm in Turkey. Missing my two, but met lots of nice cats. They're everywhere!


----------



## Chz (Mar 10, 2022)

I didn't see any clipped ears though. That's a worrying sign - do they not neuter and vaccinate ferals in Turkey?
I remember cats _everywhere _in Croatia, but most had been clipped.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2022)

Chz said:


> I didn't see any clipped ears though. That's a worrying sign - do they not neuter and vaccinate ferals in Turkey?
> I remember cats _everywhere _in Croatia, but most had been clipped.



I think so, one very friendly small kitteh, appeared to have green spreyed around the area - suspect recent operation. He had a tiny clip in the ear, didn't know that's what it meant, so its good to know. They all seem to be quite liked though by the locals.


----------



## oryx (Mar 10, 2022)

I like the one who thinks 'The Big Man' means him.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 10, 2022)

oryx said:


> I like the one who thinks 'The Big Man' means him.



Yes. He certainly felt he deserved some of what we were having.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 10, 2022)

A fluffy black cat in Tottenham.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 10, 2022)

Smokey & the Bandits - born yesterday!


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 10, 2022)

Big Chloe a fan of red hot chili peppers


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2022)

Jakey has been wailing A LOT recently, and sometimes running around the flat yelling his head off.

He's also been seeming anxious/fearful sometimes - he's always been the most nervous of our cats.  Sometimes I walk into the room and he wakes up and starts wailing as if he is afraid. 

He just woke up and is currently sitting on the desk chair wailing for no apparent reason.

I hope he isn't going into some sort of major cognitive decline.  It could still be unease and upset at the loss of Sonic (they were pretty much glued together their entire lives) but I am starting to be a little concerned that it seems to be getting worse rather than better.  Jakey was never the sharpest knife in the drawer in the first place bless him, I hope adjusting to life without his best mate isn't proving too much.

(I'm still utterly bereft and heartbroken).


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2022)

I found him a youtube video of garden birds visiting a feeder with a camera set up and there is now cat snot and saliva all over the screen of my phone


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 11, 2022)

I have tried to search this thread but am not very good at that.  Someone on here once mentioned a spray to deter cats from peeing in places indoors; it wasn't Feliway.  I think it might have been our resident Cat Meister Epona 

Can anyone remember the name of that spray, please?

Today was the second time an electrician had to come out due to a sizzling and crackling socket, leading to a tripped fuse, which 'may' have been caused by one of my three Stinkies......


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> I have tried to search this thread but am not very good at that.  Someone on here once mentioned a spray to deter cats from peeing in places indoors; it wasn't Feliway.  I think it might have been our resident Cat Meister Epona
> 
> Can anyone remember the name of that spray, please?
> 
> Today was the second time an electrician had to come out due to a sizzling and crackling socket, leading to a tripped fuse, which 'may' have been caused by one of my three Stinkies......



The only thing that immediately springs to mind for that is Feliway.

Other things I've recommended over the years have different uses than that (UrineOff enzyme cleaner for completely removing proteins in urine from carpets etc. so no scent markers left, bitter apple spray to deter chewing cables etc) can't think of anything else off the top of my head specifically to deter weeing/spraying.

Might some of those socket protectors (the sort to stop toddlers sticking their fingers in the holes?) help?  Won't stop spraying but might stop the sockets getting damaged/shorting.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 11, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> I have tried to search this thread but am not very good at that.  Someone on here once mentioned a spray to deter cats from peeing in places indoors; it wasn't Feliway.  I think it might have been our resident Cat Meister Epona
> 
> Can anyone remember the name of that spray, please?
> 
> Today was the second time an electrician had to come out due to a sizzling and crackling socket, leading to a tripped fuse, which 'may' have been caused by one of my three Stinkies......


Professional Strength Probiotic Cat & Kitten Odour Destroyer 
I would still recommend a feliway plug in too as it could be anxiety.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 11, 2022)

Thank you Epona and Calamity1971

The protein-removing effect described in both those products is something I remember from the earlier recommendation so this is really helpful.

I have those socket protectors on the two sockets affected by the previous ‘incident’ now and will buy more but also cover the sockets that have a plug in them. 

I think that it is a territorial issue as I have two boys and a girl and I note that the boys have their own spot each that they will pee on.

I am slowly working my way through the flat (tidying, moving furniture, etc) so things are being moved about and stored in cartons and I did note that Shafi suddenly started marking spots in the living room.

Diddie claimed the bathroom a long time ago and will pee in there when he can get in.

ETA Will invest in Feliway too.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2022)

Kizzy settling down


----------



## strung out (Mar 11, 2022)

Been hanging out with the neighborhood grumpus again.

Grumpus:  'Don't you dare come near me'



Me: 'Too late m8, you're getting fussed'



They really are a gorgeous cat though.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Mar 11, 2022)

'They'? A non-binary cat?


----------



## strung out (Mar 11, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> 'They'? A non-binary cat?


Well I don't know their gender, so didn't want to presume.


----------



## A380 (Mar 12, 2022)

Another rare instance of feline harmony.


----------



## stavros (Mar 12, 2022)

strung out said:


> Well I don't know their gender, so didn't want to presume.


Unless they're properly ginger and/or built like a brick shithouse I usually assume cats are female. That's probably a symptom of spending nearly a quarter of a century living with feline females.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 13, 2022)

My youngest and tiniest kitther has just come into heat, took her to the vet a month ago to get her fixed but he didn't want to do it as her blood work was't great, shit. 

How long should I wait until I can get her done?


----------



## strung out (Mar 13, 2022)

stavros said:


> Unless they're properly ginger and/or built like a brick shithouse I usually assume cats are female. That's probably a symptom of spending nearly a quarter of a century living with feline females.


I was probably the same, but now I've got a male cat. Male cats are awesome by the way, you should get one. They can be loud though, especially when they're a chunky 7kg boy like mine. My 5am wake up calls are not pleasant.


----------



## welovebadgers (Mar 13, 2022)

stavros said:


> Unless they're properly ginger and/or built like a brick shithouse I usually assume cats are female. That's probably a symptom of spending nearly a quarter of a century living with feline females.


I have a properly ginge female cat. She’s pretty big now too.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 13, 2022)

stavros said:


> Unless they're properly ginger and/or built like a brick shithouse I usually assume cats are female. That's probably a symptom of spending nearly a quarter of a century living with feline females.



When I was little I assumed cats were the ‘ladies’ and dogs were the blokes.
It made perfect sense to me at the time.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## clicker (Mar 13, 2022)

How the heck do I open this cat flap? It's manual and obviously easy...but it's beat me. No online instructions start with such a basic question and there are no paper instructions.
Someone put me out of my misery please?


----------



## A380 (Mar 13, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 314219
> How the heck do I open this cat flap? It's manual and obviously easy...but it's beat me. No online instructions start with such a basic question and there are no paper instructions.
> Someone put me out of my misery please?


Can you slide the green and red plastic components away from the centre, so the green one left and the red one right? You might need a finger nail or screw driver or similar to do that.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 13, 2022)

As a guess I think the two main ridged bits are removable so letting the arrowed bits move out to let the cat flap be in and out freely

Try a small screwdriver or nail file or similar but gently

Oh and keep the bits in case you want to limit access


----------



## clicker (Mar 13, 2022)

A380 said:


> Can you slide the green and red plastic components away from the centre, so the green one left and the red one right? You might need a finger nail or screw driver or similar to do that.


Nope....nothing budging.


----------



## clicker (Mar 13, 2022)

Actually......you're both right. I think I've solved it.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 13, 2022)

Press down on the central ridged bit of the green and/or red tabs, then slide them to the left or right within the groove they're set in - bit like the tab on a ziploc, or a childsafe bottle top mechanism or something - but it needs a combination of pressure and movement to shift it


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 13, 2022)

clicker said:


> Actually......you're both right. I think I've solved it.


You can't leave it like this, dammit


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 13, 2022)

<3


----------



## clicker (Mar 13, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> You can't leave it like


trabuquera described it well. Red and green middle bit push in and slide sideways...no bits pop out. You can move them separately or together. But it  felt on the verge of snapping until I figured it out.

It was really easy.


----------



## welovebadgers (Mar 13, 2022)

philosophical said:


> When I was little I assumed cats were the ‘ladies’ and dogs were the blokes.
> It made perfect sense to me at the time.


Me too. I’ve never encountered anyone else that thought this.


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 314219
> How the heck do I open this cat flap?


You don't - the clue's in the name.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2022)

Lilith's been ill today and I'm really worried. She had diarrhoea this morning, but seemed to be eating OK and walking around, going out and wanting cuddles with me as usual. Just now she vomited up her food and wouldn't take the water I offered her to stop her getting dehydrated. She sneaked out the cat flap before I could check on her further. First thing tomorrow I'm taking her to the vet, and my housemate has made me promise to let him accompany me and not do it alone. I'm googling symptoms now which is the worst thing you can do. They keep saying cats are really good at hiding signs of illness until something's seriously wrong. I'm so scared she might have gone off somewhere to die.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 13, 2022)

fingers crossed she comes back!


----------



## oryx (Mar 13, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's been ill today and I'm really worried. She had diarrhoea this morning, but seemed to be eating OK and walking around, going out and wanting cuddles with me as usual. Just now she vomited up her food and wouldn't take the water I offered her to stop her getting dehydrated. She sneaked out the cat flap before I could check on her further. First thing tomorrow I'm taking her to the vet, and my housemate has made me promise to let him accompany me and not do it alone. I'm googling symptoms now which is the worst thing you can do. They keep saying cats are really good at hiding signs of illness until something's seriously wrong. I'm so scared she might have gone off somewhere to die.


Oh no, I hope she's OK.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2022)

She just came back in and is using the litter tray. More squirty diarrhoea. Is D&V life threatening to a young 18-month-old cat with no other health issues in anyone's experience, as long as they get medical attention? I guess at least she is shitting and not constipated! Please someone tell me I'm overreacting.


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She just came back in and is using the litter tray. More squirty diarrhoea. Is D&V life threatening to a young 18-month-old cat with no other health issues in anyone's experience, as long as they get medical attention? I guess at least she is shitting and not constipated! Please someone tell me I'm overreacting.



Get her to the vet first thing, it's just today this has been happening?  No other symptoms?  If it is just the squits for today then she's unlikely to be dehydrated to dangerous levels.

You can check a cat's hydration by gently pulling up the scruff and releasing it, if it moves back into place quickly then that is good, in a seriously dehydrated cat the skin will stay pulled up or go back into place slowly.  Seriously dehydrated cats also tend to have a slightly sunken look to the eyes.  I would not be too concerned about that being an issue in the space of 24 hours, at 18 months as a normally healthy young adult she is not at immediate risk of dehydration like a young kitten would be.

Do call the vet first thing though, it's not the sort of thing you want to leave going on for days, and obviously if it is something that needs treatment then the sooner that is started the better.


----------



## Callie (Mar 13, 2022)

I don't think so lovely x I think < 24hrs illness is ok so a good shout to take her to the vets tomorrow. Hopefully she will settle down overnight but if not the vet will get her on antibiotics or something


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks everyone. I just love her so much and can't stand the thought of anything happening to her. She's my precious baby and means all the world to me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 13, 2022)

(((( LeytonCatLady and liith ))))

hope she's feline better soon


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 13, 2022)

Goodnight from Milly.


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 14, 2022)

Hope everything goes well with the vets tomorrow LeytonCatLady. Glad she's come back.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2022)

I just gave her a drink of water, which she lapped up this time. I'm glad about that as she needs to stay hydrated after vomiting. She's currently running around the house full of beans so I'm hoping she's feeling OK albeit with a bit of stomach irritation. I'll feel better when the vet's seen her though.


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2022)

Hopefully just ate something non-toxic but just disagreed with her, my late Sonic used to get the terrible shits if he ate deer or duck in cat food - like on a Vesuvian level of arse-based horror. 

(I always thought he had a touch of IBS or food intolerances because certain things would set him off - had to be quite careful what I fed him).


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> Hopefully just ate something non-toxic but just disagreed with her, my Sonic used to get the terrible shits if he ate deer or duck in cat food - like on a Vesuvian level of arse-based horror.


Professor fluff aka Frank. Sheba in gravy = gravy arse! I've held Frank over a bucket many a time whilst his owner washes his big fluffy tail and ring. Oh, and chicken breast,  same outcome. Good job he's a dopey numb fucker who actually doesn't mind the bucket bidet.


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Professor fluff aka Frank. Sheba in gravy = gravy arse! I've held Frank over a bucket many a time whilst his owner washes his big fluffy tail and ring. Oh, and chicken breast,  same outcome. Good job he's a dopey numb fucker who actually doesn't mind the bucket bidet.



Yeah and sometimes when they have an upset stomach they also do that thing where they exit the litter tray at top speed in horror at their own rear end and leave a trail of nasty for us to clean up!

Thankfully the love and wonderful moments they provide more than make up for the times you find yourself on a step ladder cleaning god knows what off the top shelf of the bookcase.


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2022)

Cats.  So dignified.  So refined.



(In case you can see the greasy spot on his neck he had his spot-on treatment earlier)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2022)

Well, Lilith has left most of her dinner (wet food) from last night, but she drank some water and sought me out as usual for her morning cuddle. Her breathing sounds normal and I think it's a good sign that at least I didn't see any blood in her shit or puke. She's still active as always, and just as bright and alert to sounds. The vet doesn't open until 08:30 but I'll ring the minute they do.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2022)

Just rang the vet and explained the situation, they've given us a 10:00 appointment. Lilith hasn't eaten since throwing up last night, but I'm going to see if she'll eat some dry food as her stomach will be completely empty now.


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Just rang the vet and explained the situation, they've given us a 10:00 appointment. Lilith hasn't eaten since throwing up last night, but I'm going to see if she'll eat some dry food as her stomach will be completely empty now.



Good luck at the appointment!

It's horribly worrying, we all understand.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2022)

Thank you Epona and everyone else who's responded. I feel incredibly lucky to be part of this community of cat lovers. She's currently enjoying her dry breakfast which will hopefully settle her stomach. I'll discuss her diet with the vet and see if we can identify/rule out any intolerances etc. It is anxiety provoking for sure.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 14, 2022)

As we're all cat folks and as such, far more comfortable talking out in the open about our pets . . . "emissions"

LeytonCatLady given that Lilith hasn't eaten a lot recently, is it "sick" or is it regurgitation of food, often caused, I suspect, in the case of biscuits by wolfing down a load of dry biscuits, having a drink of water, the biscuits then expand and . . . up they come

IF that's the case, then try a little and often, with Clive, who was our chief culprit for doing this, I was giving him a TEAspoon of biscuits at a time. So one helping then 30 minutes later another portion and so on, having a ridiculous amount of spare time was helpful doing this

OR

I got both the boys a teaser feeder each, slowed down the eating and let me not have to sit watching them for an hour or so

edit: annoying punctuation error


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2022)

They've had to move the appointment to half 11 due to cat carrier battles again. Hopefully judging by the fight Lilith put up, she's not very sick! She's chilling on her beanbag now, so I'll let her relax and try again when she's dropped her guard. (God, I feel like such a bitch even typing that!)


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> They've had to move the appointment to half 11 due to cat carrier battles again. Hopefully judging by the fight Lilith put up, she's not very sick! She's chilling on her beanbag now, so I'll let her relax and try again when she's dropped her guard. (God, I feel like such a bitch even typing that!)


 Oh! she knows "bitch", she knows


----------



## Chz (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm always unsure if it's a boon or a curse that Bernard won't use the tray unless he's bursting. It does mean a lot less worrying, but at the same time it does mean any serious illness probably won't be clocked early on. I'm always amazed at his ability to hold it in - the cat flap is locked between 5pm and 7am and he still never uses the tray!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2022)

Appointment now moved to 17:45. Hopefully third time lucky. At least that gives me a chance to monitor Lilith's litter tray usage, and see if her stools are back to normal. She's eaten most of her breakfast and kept it down anyway, so that's a relief.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey has been wailing A LOT recently, and sometimes running around the flat yelling his head off.
> 
> He's also been seeming anxious/fearful sometimes - he's always been the most nervous of our cats.  Sometimes I walk into the room and he wakes up and starts wailing as if he is afraid.
> 
> ...



Might it just be the joys of spring affecting him?

Madam has been a lot more vocal than normal and more active too, asking out more than usual, even quite late at night, although she doesn't stay out for very long and running/jumping about, playing/waking me up in the morning etc, which is a nice change from her winter mode.  Her appetite is good too and she's drinking plenty - best its been since she took ill last year.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 14, 2022)

Her Effieness at rest.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 14, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> As we're all cat folks and as such, far more comfortable talking out in the open about our pets . . . "emissions"
> 
> LeytonCatLady given that Lilith hasn't eaten a lot recently, is it "sick" or is it regurgitation of food, often caused, I suspect, in the case of biscuits by wolfing down a load of dry biscuits, having a drink of water, the biscuits then expand and . . . up they come
> 
> ...



Effie has thrown up her food a few times recently, then Mrs Sas read about 'As good as it looks' causing problems. We switched her to Whiskas and she has been fine since.









						Cat owners petition to recall of Purina's Felix As Good As It Looks
					

British cat owners are calling for Purina to remove its brand of cat food, Felix As Good As It Looks, claiming its new recipe has caused their pets to feel unwell.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## petee (Mar 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> They've had to move the appointment to half 11 due to cat carrier battles again. Hopefully judging by the fight Lilith put up, she's not very sick! She's chilling on her beanbag now, so I'll let her relax and try again when she's dropped her guard. (God, I feel like such a bitch even typing that!)



i came around to this with my Speedy: unscrew the top of the carrier from the bottom, drop in cat, slap top down with grill door in place, and then re-screw.

i knew he was getting old when he just walked in and no resistance .


----------



## surreybrowncap (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 14, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> View attachment 314348


Your cat will kill you in your sleep.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2022)

Well, they had a no show and agreed to see me early. Lilith's fine, they checked her gums, heart and weight. They gave her an anti- nausea injection as well as diarrhoea meds for the next few days and then half an anti-worm tablet every six months. The vet assured me that cats sometimes have days where they just feel a bit off, same as humans do, and she's a purrfectly healthy cat. We're home now and she's just excited to be out of the carrier!


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Well, they had a no show and agreed to see me early. Lilith's fine, they checked her gums, heart and weight. They gave her an anti- nausea injection as well as diarrhoea meds for the next few days and then half an anti-worm tablet every six months. The vet assured me that cats sometimes have days where they just feel a bit off, same as humans do, and she's a purrfectly healthy cat. We're home now and she's just excited to be out of the carrier!




Oh..phew!! 

That's the best news...

😃


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Oh..phew!!
> 
> That's the best news...
> 
> 😃


Yep! I feel like I've come out of a dark tunnel into the light.


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Yep! I feel like I've come out of a dark tunnel into the light.


Relief!


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Your cat will kill you in your sleep.


I don't think they'd wait.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 14, 2022)

Mr Best and Ti


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Well, they had a no show and agreed to see me early. Lilith's fine, they checked her gums, heart and weight. They gave her an anti- nausea injection as well as diarrhoea meds for the next few days and then half an anti-worm tablet every six months. The vet assured me that cats sometimes have days where they just feel a bit off, same as humans do, and she's a purrfectly healthy cat. We're home now and she's just excited to be out of the carrier!



Good news!  Always good to get it checked out though, even if they otherwise seem OK - if there _is_ something wrong, far better to get it diagnosed early!

Fantastic that Lilith got a clean bill of health though, huge relief


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 14, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Mr Best and Ti



"there's something odd about this mirror"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2022)

Lilith the vase model.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 15, 2022)

NEWSFLASH! 

After 14 straight hours on the same spot of the daybed,  Vastra has now fallen asleep under our bed instead.  Nonstop, that cat, I tell you!


----------



## KatyF (Mar 15, 2022)

Great news about Lilith! I've been in that situation so many times in the past.

So the cat that the woman at the pub was looking to rehome no longer needs a home as she's settled in with the other animals now. Which is great for her but a little sad for me. I've got a couple of trips coming up and after that I'm going to start looking proper for a cat that needs a new home.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 15, 2022)

My daughter's cat wearing a hat made from cat fur.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 15, 2022)

Sad news.
Tig was found outside our house this morning. 
Car got him by the sounds of things.  

This picture was him on Saturday.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 15, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Sad news.
> Tig was found outside our house this morning.
> Car got him by the sounds of things.
> 
> ...


(((Shippou-Sensei and Tig)))


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 15, 2022)

So sorry Shippou-Sensei . RIP Tig x


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 15, 2022)

Now buried in the garden.  Under the patio.

Now renamed the catio.

Found out more. Hit right in the head so at least it was instant.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Mar 15, 2022)

So sorry to hear this. Bastard cars. RIP, lovely Tig.


----------



## oryx (Mar 15, 2022)

Sorry to hear about Tig, Shippou-Sensei


----------



## KatyF (Mar 15, 2022)

Oh so sorry about Tig.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 15, 2022)

rest in purrs, tig

(((( Shippou-Sensei ))))


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 15, 2022)

Sorry that Tig died Shippou-Sensei 

🥺


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 15, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Ok so it looks like this new one is officially moving in with us.


In less tragic news we have also not got this one.

After a solid three weeks of being at our house all hours of the day she has come back wearing a collar. 

Not having the best of luck cat wise.


----------



## Epona (Mar 15, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei I am so sorry to hear the bad news about Tig.  Absolutely heartbreaking, he was a beautiful creature and had a great life with you even though that might not be much in the way of consolation right now  ❤️


----------



## philosophical (Mar 16, 2022)

Matilda the three legged tripod cat from across the road has hunkered down through the winter, but it was nice to see the sweet shy little thing out and about yesterday.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 16, 2022)

My little panther yawning.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> My little panther yawning.View attachment 314672



Glad she’s back on form. She’s got youth on her side and with any luck she’ll be delighting and worrying you for a good decade or so yet 🙂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 17, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Glad she’s back on form. She’s got youth on her side and with any luck she’ll be delighting and worrying you for a good decade or so yet 🙂


She sits on the window sill in the mornings soaking up the sunlight, watching me sleep and waiting for me to wake. Then leaps into the bed with me for snuggles.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She sits on the window sill in the mornings soaking up the sunlight, watching me sleep and waiting for me to wake. Then leaps into the bed with me for snuggles.



Cats love a routine. At the moment Vic has gone outside on patrol while Lil’ Bob is sat on a box next to Mrs SFM cleaning himself while she works. At about 10.30, Vic will return indoors, sit himself in the chair next to me and expect me to tickle his ears until about 11.30 when I’ll go to work.  He will then catch up on some much needed sleep until I return at about 4.20 pm when he go out to the garden for an hour before coming in for his tea. Similarly, Lil’ Bob will move to our bed just after midday and doze until late afternoon - coming downstairs to eat his dinner along with his brother…. etc. etc.
You interfere with this timetable at your peril 🙂


----------



## Epona (Mar 17, 2022)

Idiot cat vommed on the extension sockets that my PC/Monitor/Speakers are plugged into, causing it to short out and start to melt.  I hadn't realised until I heard crackling and the smell of burning plastic and hot metal.

He is currently in disgrace, but I don't think he realises it since he is sitting on my lap purring


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> Idiot cat vommed on the extension sockets that my PC/Monitor/Speakers are plugged into, causing it to short out and start to melt.  I hadn't realised until I heard crackling and the smell of burning plastic and hot metal.
> 
> He is currently in disgrace, but I don't think he realises it since he is sitting on my lap purring


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She sits on the window sill in the mornings soaking up the sunlight, watching me sleep and waiting for me to wake. Then leaps into the bed with me for snuggles.


Does she ever try to hurry you with waking? I too used to get cuddles the moment I woke up, but every so often I'd get punched in the face whilst still asleep to quicken the process up.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 17, 2022)

stavros said:


> Does she ever try to hurry you with waking? I too used to get cuddles the moment I woke up, but every so often I'd get punched in the face whilst still asleep to quicken the process up.


Yeah, she does some mornings! Not so much since we opened the cat flap 24/7 but it still happens from time to time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She sits on the window sill in the mornings soaking up the sunlight, watching me sleep and waiting for me to wake. Then leaps into the bed with me for snuggles.





stavros said:


> Does she ever try to hurry you with waking? I too used to get cuddles the moment I woke up, but every so often I'd get punched in the face whilst still asleep to quicken the process up.



My (some time ago) ex lived with a kitty who would hasten the process a bit.

You'd hear a loud yowl, followed very rapidly by a fairly substantial mog (about 14 lbs) landing on you.  i'm not quite sure if it was a jump from floor level or from the top of the wardrobe...


----------



## Cloo (Mar 17, 2022)

There's a new little black cat in the neighbourhood that keeps appearing in the front garden and even sometimes staring in at our window from the ledge outside 😍


----------



## A380 (Mar 17, 2022)

Ms A320 has a new role as cat rug…


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2022)

A380 said:


> Ms A320 has a new role as cat rug…View attachment 314779


Her arms appear to be sprouting from her hips?!?!?


----------



## A380 (Mar 17, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Her arms appear to be sprouting from her hips?!?!?


Family trait.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 17, 2022)

Maybe proximity of black cat is making someone feel insecure tonight?


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 17, 2022)

Did you remember to pack the cat?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2022)

Kizzy being a bit stroppy, again


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 17, 2022)

She is a very fluffy cat


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> She is a very fluffy cat


veeeeerrrrrryyyyy fufffffffyyyyyyyyyy indeed


----------



## philosophical (Mar 18, 2022)

Cloo said:


> There's a new little black cat in the neighbourhood that keeps appearing in the front garden and even sometimes staring in at our window from the ledge outside 😍


Slippery slope.
That’s how Bloom’s exploitation of us began.


----------



## A380 (Mar 18, 2022)

A day late:


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 18, 2022)

Hmmm! So, rightly or wrongly, I made the decision to not get our three cats regularly injected, we're in a low / zero cat neighbourhood so I'm not concerned of infection, so not looking for a row about this, please

But

We're looking at trying to start getting away, we've got a neighbour who's more than happy to come in and feed them all, but now that FiFi's diabetic she now needs twice daily injections and it's not fair to ask said neighbour to take on that responsibility, which means putting her into a cattery for the time we're away, which then means she needs up to date injections. Which is fine

Except

I have to monitor her daily food intake to adjust insulin which means I KNOW exactly how much she's eating. Up to the first injection she was pretty consistent in what she ate. THE DAY AFTER the injection she started eating a LOT less, gradually picking up after . . . 4-5 days, but still down. Then she had the second injection and her eating level has fallen off a cliff and that was over a week ago

Into the vet she goes . . . (insert joke here using words "shaved" "£220" "Mrs Voltz" "pussy")

Complete set of bloods taken, she was down about 100g from the last injection, 10 days previous (4.85kg - 4.75kg, so still not exactly wasting away, but, yunno, down 100g)

Results came in yesterday - there's no BAD news, some GOOD news and what appears to be a diagnoses

Good New - her kidney function is back to the top end of normal - it had just tipped into the not good zone, so an improvement

News - little dehydrated, her glucose(?) level was a bit high, probably down to the fact that we've dropped her insulin level from 6 units per day down to 2 units per day, but nothing to stress about - all in all not a bad result

BUT what's the problem? - suspected chronic pancreatitis possibly caused by STRESS - not the stress of, say, going to the vet, but the medical "thing" of stress ie the body has been stressed . . . possible cause . . . a recent set of vaccinations which trigger reactions in the body . . . and there's your stress. Hopefully this will gradually sort itself out, but in the mean time her eating levels are a bit of a cause for concern

We have tried:-
Usual diabetic biscuits - used to eat 2 x 30g per day, no problem - now, not so
Dreamies - obviously these work
Glucosamine treats - again she likes these and eats 2 x a day - HAS improved her joint stiffness and, I think, the condition of her fur
Morrisons sliced chicken breast - will eat if fed "roman emperor style" by hand
Tesco sliced chicken - not eating that muck
Morrisons - sliced turkey - not eating that muck
Morrisons - sliced beef - not eating that muck
Morrisons - roasted chicken thighs - will eat if fed "roman emperor style" by hand in tiny small cut up bits - about a teaspoon full at a sitting
Wells Market - skinless chicken thighs, especially cooked for the damned cat - will eat if fed "roman emperor style" by hand
Home Cooked and part of my breakfast - scrambled egg - not eating that muck, whereas I thought it was fine, but what do I know
From the Vet - diabetic wet food - will lick the gravy off
From the Vet (with the assurance that "all cats love this") - some AD food that needs to be mixed with warm water into a puree - might as well have shat in her bowl for all the good that did
Assorted cats foods (getting on for half a dozen different types) - not eating that muck but will lick the gravy off leaving the "icky" bits behind

Other tools in our arsenal include:-
Some paste that needs to be rubbed into her inner ear
An anti nausea meds
Some more vet cat food that's meant to be good for cats who aren't eating

At the moment she's being hand fed, maybe 6-8 times a day, not eating a lot at each session but eating several small amounts - we've just started to creep her insulin amounts up, as of this morning, and I'm hoping that this will encourage her to eat a bit more

Bloody Cats


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 18, 2022)

A380 said:


> A day late:
> 
> View attachment 314818




Uncanny. 
I was just about to post that..
🙂


----------



## A380 (Mar 18, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Hmmm! So, rightly or wrongly, I made the decision to not get our three cats regularly injected, we're in a low / zero cat neighbourhood so I'm not concerned of infection, so not looking for a row about this, please
> 
> But
> 
> ...


And you know you can do all that and if you died she’d still only give it a day before eating you.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 18, 2022)

I've assured Casper that he'll be the last one we eat out of the three

FiFi would be tough but cooked low 'n' slow I bet she's got some good eatin' on her

Which leaves Clive - there's a LOT of meat on him, so a true "Not just for Christmas, but cold with pickles the next day, sandwiches for work and and end of the week curry" pet


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 18, 2022)

Just weighed "Stinky" and she's at a steady 4.8kg, so back UP 50g (or as Mrs Voltz put it "Just about the weight of a good poo!")


----------



## oryx (Mar 18, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Hmmm! So, rightly or wrongly, I made the decision to not get our three cats regularly injected, we're in a low / zero cat neighbourhood so I'm not concerned of infection, so not looking for a row about this, please
> 
> But
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, after my fun and games with trying to get Zoe to take pills.   at 'might as well have shat in her bowl'.

Zoe has decided she doesn't even like Dreamies   .

This is her yesterday after being fed. Contrary to her expression, it was Sheba and not freezing cold poison:


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2022)

Walking back from town today I bumped into a furry friend I only sometimes meet. He/she saw me from a reasonable feline distance (about 15 metres) and came trotting up to say hello. We proceeded with a lot of nose-rubbing and ankle brushing, before they finally rolled over. That was when I discovered that the tummy was out of bounds.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 18, 2022)

Not obvious from this angle, but Lyndon is using Miss's arse as a pillow* 

(and, my room isn't pitch dark beyond my knees, the flash caused it to look like that)



*the original lyrics to the famous Cornershop song were quite different


----------



## Epona (Mar 18, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Hmmm! So, rightly or wrongly, I made the decision to not get our three cats regularly injected, we're in a low / zero cat neighbourhood so I'm not concerned of infection, so not looking for a row about this, please
> 
> But
> 
> ...



Having had a cat (my departed Radar) go through a horrendous period of anorexia (from which he recovered, it wasn't that what got 'im in the end), I feel your pain, it's horrendous when they won't eat.

Have you tried to warm food at all?  It tends to smell stronger to them and hence is more appetising.

Obviously don't feed it when it is piping hot, let it cool so that it is safe to eat without burning their mouth.  You can try this with wet cat food, dry cat food (including prescription food) that has been mashed up with a bit of water so it can be warmed, or a bit of chicken freshly poached in water and allowed to cool a bit but still warm when offered.

No guarantees that will work ofc, a cat that is off its food is a tricky beast indeed, but if you haven't tried that it might be worth a go.

Best of luck and I hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 19, 2022)

Night night from me and Lilith.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 19, 2022)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 312877


Wait, what? How many?


----------



## ouirdeaux (Mar 19, 2022)

When one of my cats was poorly and not eating, I decided to cook her some liver (which I like as well, but don't really enjoy the mess of preparing it). When I drained off the blood, instead of chucking it down the sink, I poured it over the rejected and now rather stale cat food in the bowl, just to see if it sparked any interest.

And it certainly did. This rather revolting mess was the best soup ever. I still feel queasy thinking about it, and realised that I might eat meat, but I'm not an obligate carnivore.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 19, 2022)

Couldn’t find Stan anywhere,                  Found him in the garden with his secret admirer.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2022)

Sunny Saturday snuggles


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 19, 2022)

Same


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 19, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Night night from me and Lilith.View attachment 314923


Has she been ok since the other day?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 19, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Has she been ok since the other day?


Yeah she has, thanks for asking! The meds seem to have worked and she's got her appetite back.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 19, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Yeah she has, thanks for asking! The meds seem to have worked and she's got her appetite back.



😺


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 19, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Yeah she has, thanks for asking! The meds seem to have worked and she's got her appetite back.


That's great!


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 19, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Sunny Saturday snuggles
> View attachment 314998


Misty's little face though!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2022)

Yup!
Both very chilled tonight
Meditating moggies


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 20, 2022)

Just had a yell from Crispy upstairs asking if Trillian had got round the front. She hasn’t, it’s the neighbourhood FAKE TRILLIAN! #notmycat





Then joined by Serious Cat



Please excuse our horribly untamed front garden 

Photo of Trillian for comparison


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 20, 2022)

Think Lilith's planning a day out.


----------



## oryx (Mar 20, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Just had a yell from Crispy upstairs asking if Trillian had got round the front. She hasn’t, it’s the neighbourhood FAKE TRILLIAN! #notmycat
> 
> View attachment 315086
> 
> ...


If it's any consolation our front garden is worse. 

It was being used as a giant litter tray by next door's cat, so gardening out there became really unpleasant, despite deterrent, orange peel, supposed obstacles, regular-ish cleaning etc. until he recently shuffled off his feisty ginger mortal coil at the grand old age of 23   .

I should be out there tidying it instead of looking at other people's charming cat photos on Urban .


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Think Lilith's planning a day out.View attachment 315137


A to zzzzzzz.


----------



## pesh (Mar 20, 2022)

this is *the* best thread when you've been having a shit day


----------



## pesh (Mar 20, 2022)

Cat


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 20, 2022)

Shout out to anyone who would like to go to bed but can’t because they have a cat on their lap…


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 20, 2022)

Gremlin as a baby.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 20, 2022)

Effie.


----------



## A380 (Mar 20, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Effie.


That looks like a cat who isn’t taking ANY shit  from anyone…


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 20, 2022)

A380 said:


> That looks like a cat who isn’t taking ANY shit  from anyone…



She's a gentle wee beastie.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 20, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Effie.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 21, 2022)

Had a visit from one of the street’s tripod cats yesterday  - this is Oscar who, despite his awkward gait, has travelled from 15 doors down the hill to see us. Vic and Lil’ Bob kept their distance but I had to give him a bit of a fuss to reward his efforts. He is an enthusiastic head-butter and encircler and always a delight but I do worry that some unscrupulous so-and-so might take advantage of his open-hearted nature. The other 2 neighbourhood tripods (Wednesday and Pickle) are much more aloof.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 21, 2022)

Feral Harry having a Kip.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 21, 2022)

My friend in Oxford sent me a picture of her cat having a nose off with a leaf.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2022)

Lilith's eyes at their greenest.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 21, 2022)

Ever feel like someone's watching you...?


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 21, 2022)

Yet more detente  I can only assume it's due to the brand new fresh and clean bedclothes I'd put on an hour before.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Yet more detente  I can only assume it's due to the brand new fresh and clean bedclothes I'd put on an hour before.
> 
> View attachment 315294


Ah, I've got a duvet just like that! Lilith finds it dead comfy.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 21, 2022)

MOT day,  it’s the best motorcycle shop in in the area, always cats hanging around


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 21, 2022)

Sleepy head, Akiro


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 21, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Sleepy head, Akiro



Akiro looks very at home.
😁


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 21, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Akiro looks very at home.
> 😁



Yep. Comes in, takes a nap and then leaves.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 22, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Yet more detente  I can only assume it's due to the brand new fresh and clean bedclothes I'd put on an hour before.
> 
> View attachment 315294



When I change the bedclothes Lil’ Bob hops off and waits on the landing (licking himself) until we’re done then hops back on and gives the duvet a good padding in the name of quality control.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 22, 2022)

My friend in Oxford has another cat,
What a beautiful girl.


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2022)

philosophical said:


> My friend in Oxford has another cat,
> What a beautiful girl.
> 
> View attachment 315345



That is one of the most aesthetically pleasing cats I have ever seen.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 22, 2022)

philosophical said:


> My friend in Oxford has another cat,
> What a beautiful girl.
> 
> View attachment 315345



Looks at cats picture


Looks at my two boys


Looks at cats picture


Looks at my two boys . . . and wonders


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2022)

philosophical said:


> My friend in Oxford has another cat,
> What a beautiful girl.
> 
> View attachment 315345


Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 22, 2022)

philosophical said:


> My friend in Oxford has another cat,
> What a beautiful girl.
> 
> View attachment 315345




Oh ... what an adorable kitty she is. 
Look at the little side by side paws and big eyes..👀
 😀 ❤❤


----------



## Cloo (Mar 22, 2022)

My sister's cat disconcertingly appearing by their first floor window  ...


----------



## A380 (Mar 22, 2022)

Soaking up some rays.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 22, 2022)

I had to take my Diddie to be PTS yesterday as he was very unwell (lump in his stomach and underneath his chin (I can’t remember whether the vet said that those were just swollen lymphnodes or tumours as well)). He had lost his voice and was so lethargic and changed in character; he also had fresh blood in his stools.

It was the first time I had to take a cat to be PTS; my previous two cats died by themselves.

I am very sad but felt such relief very quickly afterwards. I took him to the vet last Friday and had arranged a one-week follow-up for him this Friday; I had agreed to a one-week steroid injection, somewhat hoping that it might have an effect but really knowing that it was just because I would not have been able to have him PTS there and then and to give my son, partner, and me a chance to have last cuddles.

Pretty much from the evening of his first appointment onward I considered taking him back sooner. I was so worried and distressed as we just don’t know how much in pain they are, do we? It seemed cruel to keep him alive until this Friday. He ate yesterday morning after I put him in front of the bowl but when I held a bowl in front of his nose at lunchtime he turned his head away. When I cuddled up to him on the settee he climbed one last time onto my hip, a place he liked to sit on from the very first night with me at the end of December 2013.

I held him and am comforted by how quickly he went and how peacefully so. I don’t think I will have cried my last tears over him.

I brought him home so Prince Shafi and Lotte can sniff him and, hopefully, realise what has happened and then buried him in the graveyard I live next to earlier today.

My magnificent little Diddie, Dids - named after my late oldest brother. My little panther.

Will add some photos in a mo.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 22, 2022)

(((Schmetterling))) as sad as it is, at least it was peaceful in the end and you got those last cuddles x


----------



## oryx (Mar 22, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> I had to take my Diddie to be PTS yesterday as he was very unwell (lump in his stomach and underneath his chin (I can’t remember whether the vet said that those were just swollen lymphnodes or tumours as well)). He had lost his voice and was so lethargic and changed in character; he also had fresh blood in his stools.
> 
> It was the first time I had to take a cat to be PTS; my previous two cats died by themselves.
> 
> ...


Sorry to read that Schmetterling  RIP Diddie.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 22, 2022)

Really sorry to hear that Schmetterling  Will look forward to seeing the lovely Diddie photos when you feel ready xx


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 22, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> I had to take my Diddie to be PTS yesterday as he was very unwell (lump in his stomach and underneath his chin (I can’t remember whether the vet said that those were just swollen lymphnodes or tumours as well)). He had lost his voice and was so lethargic and changed in character; he also had fresh blood in his stools.
> 
> It was the first time I had to take a cat to be PTS; my previous two cats died by themselves.
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 22, 2022)

Sorry for your loss (((((Schmetterling ))))
🥺


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 22, 2022)

rest in purrs, diddie

(((( Schmetterling ))))


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 22, 2022)

philosophical said:


> My friend in Oxford has another cat,
> What a beautiful girl.
> 
> View attachment 315345


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 22, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> I had to take my Diddie to be PTS yesterday as he was very unwell (lump in his stomach and underneath his chin (I can’t remember whether the vet said that those were just swollen lymphnodes or tumours as well)). He had lost his voice and was so lethargic and changed in character; he also had fresh blood in his stools.
> 
> It was the first time I had to take a cat to be PTS; my previous two cats died by themselves.
> 
> ...



It’s the last great service you can do for them. Our Buttons’ final moments were much the same even if it broke my heart. 😔


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 22, 2022)

So sorry for your loss, it's never easy and it really is the toughest part of having a pet sharing your life


----------



## A380 (Mar 22, 2022)

So sorry to hear that Schmetterling  .


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 22, 2022)

Thank you all.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 22, 2022)

Wait for it ….

View attachment IMG_2163.MOV

… and that is Dids jumping out of the fridge, which he had learnt to open. 😂 😊


----------



## Epona (Mar 22, 2022)

Schmetterling - I am so sorry for your loss.
Deciding when is the right time to let an unwell cat go is always difficult and heartrending - it is such a massive responsibility, it isn't possible to love them and care for them their whole lives and then not have that end of life situation weigh heavy on us.
What a beautiful boy.  Rest in peace, Dids. xx


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2022)

sorry for your loss, cute kitty!


----------



## 20Bees (Mar 22, 2022)

I’m so sorry for your loss Schmetterling. We welcome animals into our lives knowing they will break our hearts, no matter how and when they leave us. RIP Diddie xxx


----------



## KatyF (Mar 22, 2022)

So so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 22, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 23, 2022)

Vastra gets in on the cats-outside-first-floor-window thing



Very sorry about your Dids Schmetterling


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 23, 2022)

So sorry to hear this ((((( Schmetterling )))) - RIP Diddie


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 23, 2022)

Mac looking very louche


----------



## Epona (Mar 23, 2022)

^ 

Gorgeous cat!

Reminds me of my dear departed Radar aka Radey McSplodgkins, Splodgerwodge, Destructicat


----------



## Epona (Mar 23, 2022)

Jakey enjoying the sun today


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Mar 23, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



I just can't believe that the last frame isn't the Calvin & Hobbes image that my OH wants tattooed on him (if we ever have enough money for him to spend on frivolous uses for body art again) - that's awesome


----------



## philosophical (Mar 23, 2022)

Yep, the sun cheers.
Here’s scrounger Bloom doing his rolling thing on my partially cut grass today.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello Fam


----------



## Epona (Mar 23, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Hello Fam
> 
> View attachment 315573



Ah is that the lovely Dennis Brown?  Absolutely adorable as always 🐈


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 23, 2022)

Our neighbours are moving out soon, they feed a stray cat (the one who stole the steak etc), they're a bit worried about what will become of him (he is a bit of a wild bruiser and doesn't like humans or other cats much, I like him tho). Not sure what to do, he can't come in ours as he doesn't get on with our cat and can't really leave him food outside as there are foxes


----------



## Epona (Mar 23, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Our neighbours are moving out soon, they feed a stray cat (the one who stole the steak etc), they're a bit worried about what will become of him (he is a bit of a wild bruiser and doesn't like humans or other cats much, I like him tho). Not sure what to do, he can't come in ours as he doesn't get on with our cat and can't really leave him food outside as there are foxes



You lost your little cat to a fox iirc? so I understand you not wanting to attract them into your garden by putting food down for the local feral cat.
Is there anywhere else you could put food out for him? So not in your garden, but somewhere near to where he is currently being fed?

I know I keep banging on about it, but if you do decide to feed him, be aware of the incoming microchipping law, there could be fines for someone who is deemed to "own" an unchipped cat.  The whole thing is a load of bullshit IMO (and has absolutely fuck all to do with reuniting lost pets with their families or deterring theft) but I bet they will try to use feeding a feral as a means to fine someone as the "owner".


----------



## Numbers (Mar 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> Ah is that the lovely Dennis Brown?  Absolutely adorable as always 🐈


That's him alright.  Absolute beauty of a cat <<< all cats are beautiful obvs but he really is something else in terms of skill, attitude, mannerism etc.  The other 3 are all weird as fuck in their own way but Dennis Brown is like Mary Poppins.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Yep, the sun cheers.
> Here’s scrounger Bloom doing his rolling thing on my partially cut grass today.
> 
> View attachment 315565


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> You lost your little cat to a fox iirc? so I understand you not wanting to attract them into your garden by putting food down for the local feral cat.
> Is there anywhere else you could put food out for him? So not in your garden, but somewhere near to where he is currently being fed?
> 
> I know I keep banging on about it, but if you do decide to feed him, be aware of the incoming microchipping law, there could be fines for someone who is deemed to "own" an unchipped cat.  The whole thing is a load of bullshit IMO (and has absolutely fuck all to do with reuniting lost pets with their families or deterring theft) but I bet they will try to use feeding a feral as a means to fine someone as the "owner".


I guess as he is feral he is fairly good at getting food anyway... will probably just keep an eye and see if he seems hungry or ill. I doubt whether anyone will move in soon, so could put food in their garden... but we're probably moving out in not too long anyway so even if we could feed him regularly it would only be temporary

I will also try get a picture of him, he is one tough cat. He used to bully the staff who lived upstairs.

Edit: by staff I mean the dog breed, not our butler and maid.


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2022)

Walking into town I turned down an alleyway I've been down probably thousands of times. As I turned I heard some scrabbling, and looked up just in time to see a furry rear end disappearing over the adjoining fence. No amount of teeth-kissing could tempt him/her to reappear.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 23, 2022)

Misty says err hia


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2022)

o hai, misty


----------



## Cloo (Mar 23, 2022)

Vastra this evening decided to look confused on gsv's bedside cabinet


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Vastra this evening decided to look confused on gsv's bedside cabinet



maybe she's trying to remember whether the clocks go forward or back at the weekend


----------



## ddraig (Mar 23, 2022)

And Kizzy says "do you want some!?! Do ya?!"
Comes and sits on my lap and gives me evils!


----------



## philosophical (Mar 24, 2022)

More of the Bloom, grass, sunshine, rolling combination today.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 24, 2022)

My friend in Oxford works at University College, and like Downing Street Larry it has it’s college cat called Lyra.
Like Larry, and Sadie of Lee, Lyra is one of those ‘visible’ cats everybody knows, likes, and wants to make a fuss of.
Can you see Lyra in the first picture?




Incidentally my friend is Chinese, and her lovely cat is called Wendy rather incongruously.
That is because her Chinese name is ‘wenjing’ meaning Gentle and Quiet, which sounds like Wendy.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 24, 2022)

Whaaaaa....


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 24, 2022)

Just had ours at the vet for a bite. £99.98.

He was examined and prescribed meloxicam, and given a long acting antibiotic.

It is time that veterinary fees were regulated.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 24, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Just had ours at the vet for a bite. £99.98.
> 
> He was examined and prescribed meloxicam, and given a long acting antibiotic.
> 
> It is time that veterinary fees were regulated.


I'd love it if we had an NHS or equivalent for pets. I'd be happy to pay taxes on that. Hope your furry lad heals fast.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 24, 2022)

smmudge said:


> View attachment 315709



"just don't move for the next few hours"


----------



## smmudge (Mar 24, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "just don't move for the next few hours"



Yes basically haha. There is an understanding in our house that if you have a cat on you, it's the other person's turn to make tea!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 25, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Just had ours at the vet for a bite. £99.98.
> 
> He was examined and prescribed meloxicam, and given a long acting antibiotic.
> 
> It is time that veterinary fees were regulated.



This'll really piss you off









						Metacam 0.5mg/ml Oral Suspension for Cats
					

Used to relieve inflammation and pain in cats. Metacam can be used for chronic (long-term) musculoskeletal disorders, and acute (sudden and short-lived) musculoskeletal disorders, for instance, due to injury.




					www.animeddirect.co.uk


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 25, 2022)

In FiFi news - her weight is now down from 4.85kg to 4.6kg, which isn't good

She's had 5 days of the anti-nausea cream, which is rubbed into her ears, and she's having that with minimal fuss

She will drink cat milk, "some" Dreamies, I tried her on a tea-spoon of sensitive cat food which I'd mushed down into a paste and thinned out with warm water, she had a couple of goes at that, but barely ate a teaspoon full

Back to the vet this afternoon for an appetite boosting injection and then, I'm afraid, fingers crossed, cause I don't think that there's a Plan D


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 25, 2022)

smmudge said:


> View attachment 315709


Such a blissful expression! How adorable.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 25, 2022)

Lil’ Bob enjoying the sunshine and sitting in the rusting remains of an old chiminea


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 25, 2022)

Mrs Voltz has just done a pre-Vet weigh in of FiFi and despite my post (above) she's actually now UP TO 4.7kg - probably still needs a good turn out 'n' that, but she is a LayDee after all


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 25, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Mrs Voltz has just to a pre-Vet weigh in of FiFi and despite my post (above) she's actually now UP TO 4.7kg - probably still needs a good turn out 'n' that, but she is a LayDee after all


Hope she's ok.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 25, 2022)

Lilith all cosy


----------



## Numbers (Mar 25, 2022)

Huh...


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 25, 2022)

Chilling on my seat.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 25, 2022)

Spotted last night:


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 25, 2022)

Just returned from the V. E. T. and on the vets scale her weight is actually 4.75kg - barely 100g down from last visit . . . so this is good

The vet has a good squeeze around to check for, yunno, "lumpy things in her stomach" and apart from "she appears to need a poo" all was fine

My fault, the cream that's being rubbed into her ears is an appetite booster, which means she's had an anti-nausea injection today to see if that helps

Doesn't fully kick in for a couple of hours, but she's just had some biscuits, which is good

She's not out of the woods yet, but I do feel a bit more positive with the vets weight readings

Onwards and upwards, I 'spose


----------



## Epona (Mar 25, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Just returned from the V. E. T. and on the vets scale her weight is actually 4.75kg - barely 100g down from last visit . . . so this is good
> 
> The vet has a good squeeze around to check for, yunno, "lumpy things in her stomach" and apart from "she appears to need a poo" all was fine
> 
> ...



Good luck, I hope she continues to do well.

Facing similar worries about weight loss atm with Jakey, I think I already mentioned it after his annual checkup.  He's due back on 11th April for a weigh in, if he's still losing it will be blood test time.  He seems ok in himself (still looks for Sonic sometimes, but otherwise seems to be settling into new routines).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 25, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Just returned from the V. E. T. and on the vets scale her weight is actually 4.75kg - barely 100g down from last visit . . . so this is good
> 
> The vet has a good squeeze around to check for, yunno, "lumpy things in her stomach" and apart from "she appears to need a poo" all was fine
> 
> ...


I completely understand the worry with an ill cat, mate. Glad to hear things are better than you feared!


----------



## strung out (Mar 25, 2022)

Two sleepy boys


----------



## stavros (Mar 25, 2022)

I met three quite separate cats in the space of about 200 metres walking to town this morning. Two were regulars, who love the attention. The other I don't think I'd met before, and he took a bit of coaxing/charming before he was ready to sniff my fingers and permit a stroke.

Prior to that though I saw him a few metres ahead of me on a footpath, crouched low, looking at a bird in a bush above him. Then, suddenly, the bird flew off, and he launched himself vertically in a forlorn attempt to catch it. A flailing cat airborne is quite a sight.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 25, 2022)

stavros said:


> I met three quite separate cats in the space of about 200 metres walking to town this morning. Two were regulars, who love the attention. The other I don't think I'd met before, and he took a bit of coaxing/charming before he was ready to sniff my fingers and permit a stroke.
> 
> Prior to that though I saw him a few metres ahead of me on a footpath, crouched low, looking at a bird in a bush above him. Then, suddenly, the bird flew off, and he launched himself vertically in a forlorn attempt to catch it. A flailing cat airborne is quite a sight.


Like my Lilith when she launches herself at a fly. She gives it a damn good try though!


----------



## strung out (Mar 25, 2022)

Pretty sure he's about to fall off the edge of the bean bag any minute...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 25, 2022)

strung out said:


> Pretty sure he's about to fall off the edge of the bean bag any minute...
> 
> View attachment 315854


It's amazing how they keep their balance! I've seen Lilith curled up in precarious positions on her beanbag many times and it beats me how she never rolls off.


----------



## Epona (Mar 25, 2022)

Oh let me find the drawing I did in Paint to demonstrate what happened when Sonic once fell asleep on top of my computer, slipped off the side, and got stuck between the case and another item of furniture...



The daft sod was always falling fast asleep and falling off it, bless him ❤️


----------



## pesh (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 26, 2022)

My daughter took these pics of her cats.. 

Jet 

 And Binx


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 26, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> It's amazing how they keep their balance! I've seen Lilith curled up in precarious positions on her beanbag many times and it beats me how she never rolls off.


When we lived in Rinteln in Germany, the living room radiator in our quarter has a slate shelf above it, about 1" thick. Toby used to sit on it, get sleepy and wobble. One night he fell off. One rather startled cat on the floor with a 'WTF' expression on his face.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 26, 2022)

Popped into the vets this morning to, I thought, pick up "stuff" for her Laydee ship - ended up having a 20 minute chat with one of the nurses there - ended up making an appointment to get FiFi back into the vet an hour later

Saw a different vet so had to retell the tale of woe

Vet had another look at her mount / teefs - then did a magic thing - "somehow" (I think an under chin tickle was involved) but her head went back, then a little rub on the sides(??) of her mount - mouth opened and then she did "another magic thing" and FiFi kept her mouth open and the vet had a good long look into her mount and down her throat. I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE IT - and I've been taking cats to the vets as a "grown up" for fucking years - yet this was witchcraft

Suffice to say - her mouth etc is fine

Then she got out the thermometer 

Good luck with that, thinks I - once again, no problem, I'm not convinced that the cat didn't "back onto it" - again, all perfectly normal

So a Vit B12 injection and a pain killing injection later - we are non of us convinced that this isn't a case of the cat being arsey

Good bit of advice regarding feeding / food - put it down, if the cat doesn't show any interest then take it up and take it away and try a couple of hours later - whereas we've been leaving a veritable smorgasbord for her, turns out that this might not be such a good idea - you live and learn

She's back on Monday for a follow-up and "stuff" - there's a well worn path twixt Chez Voltage and Vet, I can tell you


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Popped into the vets this morning to, I thought, pick up "stuff" for her Laydee ship - ended up having a 20 minute chat with one of the nurses there - ended up making an appointment to get FiFi back into the vet an hour later
> 
> Saw a different vet so had to retell the tale of woe
> 
> ...



Aye it can be worrying if they don't have food down and you are trying to get them to gain, what if they would have had a mouthful but there's nothing there for them - but mine (past and present) have tended to get excited about food being put down for them (which if there is no physical reason why they are not eating, they will usually then eat - ofc if they look excited about food and then turn away from it that can indicate nausea or loss of sense of smell).

When I was trying to get Radar to eat when he was anorexic and had a feeding tube I'd be putting a teaspoon or two of wet food down for him every couple of hours - when he showed an interest and ate some, I'd give him a bit more half an hour later.  It helped of course that I wasn't working at that time, I mean obviously if you are out most of the day then that approach is too little food at a time, it needs to fit with when you will be around to put food down for them and ensure that sufficient food is offered over the course of the day.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 26, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Hello Fam
> 
> View attachment 315573


Looks like Toothless from How to Tame Your Dragon!


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 26, 2022)

ice-is-forming said:


> My daughter took these pics of her cats..
> 
> Jet
> View attachment 315925
> ...


Have these developed any . . . yunno . . . Australian "features"??

Lazers, poison, constricting tail, poisonous whiskers, additional stabby things - that kinda thing

Doesn't take away from the fact that they're lovely cats mind . . . just . . . yunno! Glad they're in Australia


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 26, 2022)

Binx, by the way, looks spectacular


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 26, 2022)

Food visit from Mr Fox


----------



## philosophical (Mar 27, 2022)

My scrounger friend Bloom is an obliging chap.
When he begs to come in of a morning he is sometimes quite damp like today.
However after his initial brief scurry inside, he will settle on an old T-Shirt to dry off rather than spreading wetness everywhere.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Like my Lilith when she launches herself at a fly. She gives it a damn good try though!



Lil’ Bob eats spiders and flies. The worst bit is when he catches a bluebottle and you can hear it buzzing in his mouth before he chews it…🤢


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob eats spiders and flies. The worst bit is when he catches a bluebottle and you can hear it buzzing in his mouth before he chews it…🤢



That must be like the cat equivalent of eating pop rocks - interesting sensation in the mouth!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 27, 2022)

philosophical said:


> My scrounger friend Bloom is an obliging chap.
> When he begs to come in of a morning he is sometimes quite damp like today.
> However after his initial brief scurry inside, he will settle on an old T-Shirt to dry off rather than spreading wetness everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 316037


Cross my paw with Dreamies.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 27, 2022)

Mrs SFM has gone upstairs for a bath so her shadow, Lil’ Bob, has taken her place and is soliciting strokes 



ETA I have 3 of his 4 paws in my hand and he’s purring like a mad thing - too cute for words 🥰


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 28, 2022)

In further FiFi news - it's suspected that over the period of last night she managed to eat in the region of 40g of biscuits - for her weight her recommended daily intake is "around" 60g, so just in biscuits she's doing OK

Then there was the chicken she had - again, not that much, but . . . 40g of biscuits

Then there was the large'ish teaspoon of vet cat food this morning, barely touched the sides that did at 6:30am 

Then a couple of hours later there was another teaspoon of wet cat food, that was daintly picked out of another cat food that she's now decided she doesn't like

Then there was some more wet cat food . . . you're getting the idea

I'm not for one second saying that she's "better" but we are both hoping that a corner has been turned

She's back, again, to the vet this afternoon, this time with a sample of pee for them to check


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> In further FiFi news - it's suspected that over the period of last night she managed to eat in the region of 40g of biscuits - for her weight her recommended daily intake is "around" 60g, so just in biscuits she's doing OK
> 
> Then there was the chicken she had - again, not that much, but . . . 40g of biscuits
> 
> ...



Good luck at the vet!  That food intake sounds like a real improvement, especially hearing about her enthusiasm for it


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2022)

Is anyone else familiar with the "hairball howl" or is it something that is particular to mouthy OSH/Siamese?

Jakey just scared the living shit out of me, being an ultra-shorthair with only a passing interest in normal feline personal hygiene he doesn't normally get hairballs - so when he started that loud deep moaning just now and circling I thought he was about to keel over or something terrible and I was reaching for my phone to call the vet.

Nope just a massive hairball, like a fucking log it was, must have just been uncomfortable to bring up.

Radar used to get a lot of hairballs (although a shorthair he had very dense fluffy fur, plus a habit of overgrooming his thighs) and he never made a noise like that.

I have heard Jakey do it before but not for ages and not quite that loud and with the circling, really had me scared for a minute.

He seems fine now, better out than in.

Thanks Jakey!


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2022)

Neela makes a similar but not sooo drastic mewling when she goes to have a drink of water. She talks to the water. It's quite loud and annoying especially in the dead of night 

She also does this fairly randomly throughout the day about something else but I'm not sure what.

It does take on a more urgent/dramatic tone when there are hair balls involved


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm glad Lilith opened her eyes before I sat down, or I might not have seen her!


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm glad Lilith opened her eyes before I sat down, or I might not have seen her!View attachment 316195



You need a bright throw or cushion on that chair, she does blend in a bit!  Something that contrasts nicely with her beautiful coat 

I sat on my poor Sonic once when I had a dark blue throw on the sofa - just didn't see him


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> You need a bright throw or cushion on that chair, she does blend in a bit!  Something that contrasts nicely with her beautiful coat
> 
> I sat on my poor Sonic once when I had a dark blue throw on the sofa - just didn't see him


I bet Sonic soon forgave you! They don't hold grudges.

I'll steal one of the red cushions from the lounge, that'll be perfect.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 28, 2022)

Casper's party piece is diving onto the sofa just as you've started to commit to sitting ie you are actually starting to descend right where the little 2, 3, 4 is intending to either sit himself OR use as a short cut to another lap / place of comfort - this is often stopped by a hastily screamed Noooooooo!!! - then all you've got to worry about is the slightly jarred back


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Casper's party piece is diving onto the sofa just as you've started to commit to sitting ie you are actually starting to descend right where the little 2, 3, 4 is intending to either sit himself OR use as a short cut to another lap / place of comfort - this is often stopped by a hastily screamed Noooooooo!!! - then all you've got to worry about is the slightly jarred back



Yep this is Jakey's speciality.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> Yep this is Jakey's speciality.


You begin to wonder if having only nine lives is enough for some cats


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> You begin to wonder if having only nine lives is enough for some cats



Aye, my Sonic bless him was nicknamed "Captain Underfoot" because wherever I went he'd be slinking around my feet or he'd silently (why?  he never normally stopped talking!) walk up behind me and sit right behind me - lost count of the number of times I in some way accidentally trod on him or tripped or stubbed my toe on him


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> Aye, my Sonic bless him was nicknamed "Captain Underfoot" because wherever I went he'd be slinking around my feet or he'd silently (why?  he never normally stopped talking!) walk up behind me and sit right behind me - lost count of the number of times I in some way accidentally trod on him or tripped or stubbed my toe on him


I know, and it makes you feel so guilty! Because Lilith is a black cat and she likes hanging around on stairs, I have to make sure the landing light stays on at night.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 28, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> You begin to wonder if having only nine lives is enough for some cats


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I know, and it makes you feel so guilty! Because Lilith is a black cat and she likes hanging around on stairs, I have to make sure the landing light stays on at night.



Aye, Sonic was blue so essentially the same issues.
The camera on my phone would not recognise his face as a face either, but it always recognised Jakey's (Jakey is lilac, so a pinkish colour) - makes me wonder if my phone camera has similar issues with recognising non-white human faces too.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> Aye, my Sonic bless him was nicknamed "Captain Underfoot" because wherever I went he'd be slinking around my feet or he'd silently (why?  he never normally stopped talking!) walk up behind me and sit right behind me - lost count of the number of times I in some way accidentally trod on him or tripped or stubbed my toe on him


Liked for "Captain Underfood"


----------



## Epona (Mar 28, 2022)

God I miss him so much


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> Is anyone else familiar with the "hairball howl" or is it something that is particular to mouthy OSH/Siamese?
> 
> Jakey just scared the living shit out of me, being an ultra-shorthair with only a passing interest in normal feline personal hygiene he doesn't normally get hairballs - so when he started that loud deep moaning just now and circling I thought he was about to keel over or something terrible and I was reaching for my phone to call the vet.
> 
> ...


Arnold does that sometimes. And yes, he only does it when he needs to bring up a furball or be sick with something he shouldn't have eaten.


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 28, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> the little 2, 3, 4


Not heard that before!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2022)

Kizzy, as she does


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 28, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Lovely to have my boy sleeping by my side. Very restrictive though.
> I hate disturbing him. But I need the loo.
> Sorry Tobes.
> View attachment 311759




How's Toby Toes xsunnysuex ?
🙂


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 28, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> How's Toby Toes xsunnysuex ?
> 🙂


Very good thanks.   My lovely boy!


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 28, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Very good thanks.   My lovely boy!
> 
> View attachment 316239View attachment 316240View attachment 316243




Aww... lovely ❤


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Very good thanks.   My lovely boy!
> 
> View attachment 316239View attachment 316240View attachment 316243


I just love his nonchalance, like he was born to pose. Some cats are camera shy but I can see he's not one of them.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 29, 2022)

Yesterday I saw two local old friends who must’ve been hibernating through the winter.
Firstly down the bottom corner Buster the talking Tabby.
Then Daisy from 6 doors down, who is equally talkative.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 29, 2022)

My baby all chilled.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 29, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> My baby all chilled.View attachment 316315


So cute.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 29, 2022)

philosophical said:


> So cute.


Yes, and the little tinker is well aware of it!


----------



## pogofish (Mar 29, 2022)

Epona said:


> Is anyone else familiar with the "hairball howl" or is it something that is particular to mouthy OSH/Siamese?



Very familiar with it - Indeed I'm able to predict when it is most likely to happen with madam.  Usually first thing in the morning, not long after I start moving and get out of bed and she follows.  It does very occasionally happen at other tines but she has eventually learned to go in to her litter box to throw-up and if she is anywhere else in the house, it is either hurry her to the box or heave her out the door or nearest window!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 29, 2022)

pogofish said:


> but she has eventually learned to go in to her litter box to throw-up and if she is anywhere else in the house, it is either hurry her to the box or heave her out the door or nearest window!



that's quite an achievement - instinct is to head for whatever surface is lightest in colour and / or the most difficult to clean...


----------



## Epona (Mar 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that's quite an achievement - instinct is to head for whatever surface is lightest in colour and / or the most difficult to clean...



Or the nearest electrical socket, because you know, as well as vomming everywhere, why not try to cause a fire while we're at it, eh Jakey?


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 30, 2022)

Lil’ Bob’s nicked my chair (again)


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob’s nicked my chair (again)
> 
> View attachment 316383



What I want to know is "where's all the white fur on the dark brown cushion?" 

Only if that were Clive or Casper it would be covered in a thick layer


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 30, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> What I want to know is "where's all the white fur on the dark brown cushion?"
> 
> Only if that were Clive or Casper it would be covered in a thick layer



Lil’ Bob doesn’t moult all that much but Vic does. I’ve had many a disaster where I’ve sat down wearing black trousers, then stood up with a bad case of “hairy arse” and Mrs SFM gets busy trying to remove it with sticky tape.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 30, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob doesn’t moult all that much but Vic does. I’ve had many a disaster where I’ve sat down wearing black trousers, then stood up with a bad case of “hairy arse” and Mrs SFM gets busy trying to remove it with sticky tape.


I think that me and Mrs Voltz have all but given up trying to defur our clothes. I like Mogden's take and that's that cat fur should be worn as a badge of honour


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm trapped in bed again.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 30, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I think that me and Mrs Voltz have all but given up trying to defur our clothes. I like Mogden's take and that's that cat fur should be worn as a badge of honour


Me, the house, my bags and clothes. I swear one day I'll cough up a furball.


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 30, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I think that me and Mrs Voltz have all but given up trying to defur our clothes. I like Mogden's take and that's that cat fur should be worn as a badge of honour



It never comes off altogether. On the plus side it helps cat lovers recognise each other 🙂


----------



## Epona (Mar 30, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> It never comes off altogether. On the plus side it helps cat lovers recognise each other 🙂



When I had Radar I used to get covered in white fur - I once went into the local odds and sods shop and the proprietor tried to sell me a lint roller


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 30, 2022)

Epona said:


> When I had Radar I used to get covered in white fur - I once went into the local odds and sods shop and the proprietor tried to sell me a lint roller



Mrs SFM bought one of those - no match for Vic’s “sheddings” though 😀


----------



## pogofish (Mar 30, 2022)

Its nest building time again and the birds have completely consumed the large wadge of cat fur that I've been building-up over the winter by stuffing all the fur from when I comb madam into a crevice between a couple of stones in the garden.

The Great Tits were down at the back of the house, carefully picking the remaining fur off the mat on the bench that madam basks-on when its sunny.

Guess she is going to get a very thorough combing at the weekend, so they have more nest-lining material!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2022)

Misty has been coming to sit next to me on sofa the last few nights 
But she's not very well ATM, was sneezing and feeling sorry for herself even sneezed on Kizzy last night! Looks better today so far


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2022)

And not sure if Kizzy was sort of "looking after" Misty as she stayed quite close on the sofa for a fair while


----------



## stavros (Mar 30, 2022)

Taken from a Cats Protection profile, someone suffered to get this particular photo:


----------



## smmudge (Mar 30, 2022)

I think Tilly will have a kitten face forever. She still mews like one..



But Toby on the other hand doesn't shut up. Taken his rightful place as Man Of The House



A picture of my cat that isn't my cat. How did this get here???? 



(Long story with the kitchen counter tops, short of it is they were already here and they look a lot worse in photos for some reason)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2022)

Some random cat in Camden.


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Its nest building time again and the birds have completely consumed the large wadge of cat fur that I've been building-up over the winter by stuffing all the fur from when I comb madam into a crevice between a couple of stones in the garden.
> 
> The Great Tits were down at the back of the house, carefully picking the remaining fur off the mat on the bench that madam basks-on when its sunny.
> 
> Guess she is going to get a very thorough combing at the weekend, so they have more nest-lining material!


Something perverse about lining your nest with fluffs from that who will eat your babies  and or you


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 31, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Some random cat in Camden.View attachment 316463



A “Camden Random” - that’s quite difficult to say (pissed or sober 🙂)


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 31, 2022)

Lil’ Bob cares not for the snow currently bucketing down (It’s April tomorrow ffs…) and retreats to the radiator


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 31, 2022)

Lilith and her little kitten face.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 31, 2022)

No snow today.
Instead feral Harry on the kind of surface he likes.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2022)

There was a battle for my chair last night. Lil’ Bob had claimed it when Vic decided he had designs on it too. 



Here’s his WTF look



Eventually he realises that Vic isn’t moving so he gives up and goes back to sleep


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 1, 2022)

Joys of WFH

Edited


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Joys of WFHView attachment 316632



Every desk is now a cat appreciation platform


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 1, 2022)

The scene this morning

Casper is all nice and snuggly underneath Mrs Voltz's dressing gown

FiFi has been brought in from her room for morning cuddles (she's starting to eat a lot more and more regularly - still got to watch how much insulin she's getting but definitely going in the right direction) 

And Clive is now starting to master his fear of "the terrible under the duvet monster that's trying to kill him so I'll just run away to be safe" when in fact it's only one of us moving slightly

This is what most mornings are starting to look like

Which is nice


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 1, 2022)

Happy birthday darling Toby Toes. He's 5yrs old today!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 1, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Happy birthday darling Toby Toes. He's 5yrs old today!
> 
> View attachment 316643


You make sure you spoil him now!


----------



## philosophical (Apr 1, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Happy birthday darling Toby Toes. He's 5yrs old today!
> 
> View attachment 316643



When you get white bits on a cat it more or less defines what white means.
Even if they roll in the dirt for a bit, the whiteness returns more reliably than a flannel washed in Sunlight soap.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 1, 2022)

Millie and Mac


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 1, 2022)

I still see this one a lot, usually either stalking the birds or drinking from their water bowl.


----------



## stavros (Apr 1, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> There was a battle for my chair last night. Lil’ Bob had claimed it when Vic decided he had designs on it too.
> 
> View attachment 316621
> 
> ...


That looks like an unseen outtake from Big Night Out or Shooting Stars.


----------



## Epona (Apr 1, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> There was a battle for my chair last night. Lil’ Bob had claimed it when Vic decided he had designs on it too.
> 
> View attachment 316621
> 
> ...


In that middle photo he is looking at you like it is your fault, a definite "why are you allowing this?" tone to that stare!

Sonic used to give me that same look if he went to his favourite morning/lunchtime sunbathing spot just by the sitting room window only to find it wasn't a sunny day - I'd get a "why are you doing this to me?" glare.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 1, 2022)

Epona said:


> In that middle photo he is looking at you like it is your fault, a definite "why are you allowing this?" tone to that stare!
> 
> Sonic used to give me that same look if he went to his favourite morning/lunchtime sunbathing spot just by the sitting room window only to find it wasn't a sunny day - I'd get a "why are you doing this to me?" glare.



I know - he’s wounded. My heart leaps at his expression in the first pic though 😢


----------



## Dandred (Apr 1, 2022)

Ended up rescuing two more kittens. Up to five now and six dogs. 

Will post pics soon.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 1, 2022)

Dandred said:


> Ended up rescuing two more kittens. Up to five now and six dogs.
> 
> Will post pics soon.


Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 1, 2022)

My car was in for an MOT, the guy has a cat that rocked up one day as a kitten and it stayed. He told me he loves the cat but can't give it the attention it deserves. It sleeps in his office on a night.
Anyway, I know someone who loves cats and at one point she had 16! She said she would take cat ( it had no name).
My car passed even though it's knocking at the front ( drop link) and only cost me 20quid.
I'm happy, new owner is happy cos it turns out it's the double of one she lost at Xmas and similar traits .
And Tyr is now happy after his own mot and a bath because he was slightly oily.
Tyr the garage cat before bath.


----------



## Epona (Apr 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> My car was in for an MOT, the guy has a cat that rocked up one day as a kitten and it stayed. He told me he loves the cat but can't give it the attention it deserves. It sleeps in his office on a night.
> Anyway, I know someone who loves cats and at one point she had 16! She said she would take cat ( it had no name).
> My car passed even though it's knocking at the front ( drop link) and only cost me 20quid.
> I'm happy, new owner is happy cos it turns out it's the double of one she lost at Xmas and similar traits .
> ...



I love the asymmetrical white markings on his face - gorgeous


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 2, 2022)

Sorry multiple photos. Just thought this was a handsome portrait. (just the early stages of "food paw", it gradually moves up to your face)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 2, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Sorry multiple photos. Just thought this was a handsome portrait. (just the early stages of "food paw", it gradually moves up to your face)
> View attachment 316728


Never worry about posting too many cat pics in a cat thread!

I just woke up to find myself being stared at.


----------



## strung out (Apr 2, 2022)

First mouse of the year brought in means summer is coming I think. You wouldn't think this boy was a cold hearted killer.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 2, 2022)

Cold outside, but Bloom was waiting for me, came inside to rest by the meter reading hatch, presumably in a show of solidarity about the price rises, then patiently by the back kitchen door, waiting to have a few Dreamies after I finish my brekkie.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 2, 2022)

Morning encounter: Chloe and Mr Fox


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2022)

strung out said:


> First mouse of the year brought in means summer is coming I think. You wouldn't think this boy was a cold hearted killer.
> 
> View attachment 316747


He's a cat, right?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 2, 2022)

stavros said:


> He's a cat, right?



it varies.



the dozy individual on the right caught a mouse once but wanted to keep it as a pet - caught him trying to snuggle in front of the fire with it, and mouse wasn't all that keen


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 2, 2022)

Was outside with Chloe and Rogue when my foxy friend walked in.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 2, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Was outside with Chloe and Rogue when my foxy friend walked in.



foxy's tail looks a bit of a state - is s/he just shedding winter coat?  

or got a touch of mange?  (in which case it's not good for foxy, and not sure if it can affect kitties who have been in contact)

think there's a fox welfare organisation that will send out something for mange that you can add to food for foxes


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 2, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> foxy's tail looks a bit of a state - is s/he just shedding winter coat?
> 
> or got a touch of mange?  (in which case it's not good for foxy, and not sure if it can affect kitties who have been in contact)
> 
> think there's a fox welfare organisation that will send out something for mange that you can add to food for foxes



I do have mange treatment. He does have a bit of mange. the top of his tail did have fur missing for a while. Looked like he was probably involved in a tussle with another fox, but that has now grown back


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 2, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> He does have a bit of mange







donkyboy said:


> I do have mange treatment.



maybe you could share it with him?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 3, 2022)

Lap time.
Milly, ' why are you talking in that stupid voice'.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 3, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Lap time.
> Milly, ' why are you talking in that stupid voice'.
> View attachment 316882


You, me and every cat parent ever: "AWWW, WHO'S A SWEET GOODGY WOO-WOO!"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 3, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> You, me and every cat parent ever: "AWWW, WHO'S A SWEET GOODGY WOO-WOO!"


Awe look at those squidgy fat hairy paws. I luvs my Milly Milly.
To be precise


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 3, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Awe look at those squidgy fat hairy paws. I luvs my Milly Milly.
> To be precise


Me to Lilith: "You're a lovely girl, ain'cha? YES, you ARE!"


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2022)

Last night


----------



## Epona (Apr 3, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Awe look at those squidgy fat hairy paws. I luvs my Milly Milly.
> To be precise





LeytonCatLady said:


> Me to Lilith: "You're a lovely girl, ain'cha? YES, you ARE!"



Me to Jakey: Who's my good boy?  Who's my Jakey-Wakey-Woodle-Noodle?  You going to go Rolley-boy?  Grrrr, Jakey Tum-Tums!  Jakey Tum-Tums!!!


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 3, 2022)

At a mates house for Sunday lunch
Think Alan the cat likes me


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 3, 2022)

Stella is also v cute


----------



## Epona (Apr 3, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Stella is also v cute
> 
> View attachment 316949



Bloody hell, that's a magnificent set of whiskers!!!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 3, 2022)

Cleocatra


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 3, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Stella is also v cute
> 
> View attachment 316949


They are the Crocodile Dundee knife of whiskers


----------



## Cloo (Apr 3, 2022)

I love when she falls asleep this way, like she can't even


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 3, 2022)

Can't even... what?


----------



## Cloo (Apr 3, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Can't even... what?


Just can't even.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2022)

Cloo said:


> I love when she falls asleep this way, like she can't even
> 
> View attachment 316983


----------



## Epona (Apr 3, 2022)

I always think when they tuck their head into their paws it means they have a bit of a headache.

(I don't know that for certain but it seems a bit "I have a headache" thing to do iykwim).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> I always think when they tuck their head into their paws it means they have a bit of a headache.
> 
> (I don't know that for certain but it seems a bit "I have a headache" thing to do iykwim).


That thought occurred to me too. Thankfully Lilith has only done that once and then woke up demanding dinner. Of course it could also be to block out the light during nap time.


----------



## Epona (Apr 3, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> That thought occurred to me too. Thankfully Lilith has only done that once and then woke up demanding dinner.


I think they must get headaches the same as us and 99% of the time it is nothing serious.

I know that they do for things that are serious, so it stands to reason that they would get the same sort of headaches that we do for minor things - reflected pain from a pulled muscle, or lack of sleep etc.

The other thing I think when I see a cat asleep with its paws over its eyes is that maybe it just wanted the light turned off and it was maybe a bit bright.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> or lack of sleep etc.



yes, kittehs can get grumpy if they only got 15 hours' sleep the day before


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 4, 2022)

Lil’ Bob petitioning for second dinner


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2022)

Epona said:


> I always think when they tuck their head into their paws it means they have a bit of a headache.
> 
> (I don't know that for certain but it seems a bit "I have a headache" thing to do iykwim).


I thought it of as face-palm, at the sheer idiocy of humans.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 4, 2022)

Cheers!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 4, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Cheers!
> View attachment 317104



“If Carlsberg made cats….” 😎


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 4, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Cheers!
> View attachment 317104



not 







?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2022)

Misty has stolen my seat! Again 
She has been more confident again recently, not running away as much when I get near, coming to me for strokes and sitting near on sofa.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 5, 2022)

Synchronised watching-the-birds-then-the-postie-turns-up


----------



## nogojones (Apr 5, 2022)

One minute it's all "tickle my tummy".....


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 5, 2022)

Lilith just did the cutest little miaow in her sleep! My heart's melting.


----------



## izz (Apr 5, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith just did the cutest little miaow in her sleep! My heart's melting.


Just wait for the 3 a.m howling when she's old. Muahahaaa


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 5, 2022)

izz said:


> Just wait for the 3 a.m howling when she's old. Muahahaaa


When she's old?!


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 6, 2022)

Miko and Draco in the garden


----------



## Epona (Apr 6, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Miko and Draco in the garden



_"Sat on a park bench like bookends"_


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> _"Sat on a park bench like bookends"_


They're like a pair of Buckingham Palace guards!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2022)

Kizzy sat directly behind me!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 7, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy sat directly behind me!
> View attachment 317465


'Get off my seat'.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2022)

They were waiting for me to go to bed!


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 7, 2022)

Give. Me. My. Food.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 7, 2022)

Cat infrastructure update.

You may remember a while back I designed a cat ladder and wall mounted path to join two window ledges together after a near accident left patch hanging from stair railings  and me with my shorts around my ankles leaning out the toilet window to save him.

Well I have noticed a new project.

Our improvised outside cat housing has seen better days.



It is particularly battered as the locals use its roof to gain access to the tower of solitude.



Well I decided things needed upgrading. 

Got on the 2 to West Norwood and raided the B&Q.



I also saved the packaging my laser cutter came in to use as insulation. 



I also have perspex for windows. The rest was a amazon shop.


I gave now drawn up so plans and will be starting my build tomorrow. 



Working out the placement of the cat flaps after adding the insulation was a pain.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 7, 2022)

Finally got a photo of Fred the stray, stealer of steak. couldn't get any nearer.



He has got some attitude issues


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2022)

I " shut" kizzy in kitchen so Misty could eat her food in peace for about 5 mins!! Evils!


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 8, 2022)

Well, this morning was "interesting". It was dark, too dark for a picture, even if it would have been possible to have reached for a camera, which it wasn't. 

I shall have to paint a word picture, please bear with me. 

Fifi, bottom left of bed by Mrs Voltz's feet, enter Casper bottom right of bed by my feet. He walks up the gap between me an Mrs Voltz and curls up between us at about my hip. 

Enter Clive also bottom right of bed. He follows the same path as his brother but finishes up at about shoulder level, decides that "there" is not for him, goes back down the bed choosing to curl up next to Mrs Voltz's leg, pointing down the bed. The two boys are now joined bottom to bottom. 

This is all to much for Fifi who also walks up the bed but by the more precarious route by balancing along the edge of the bed, then like Maria from the Sound of Music, over Mrs Voltz's head, coming to rest where the two brothers are currently co-joined. 

We ended up with the feline version of the Isle of Man triskelion but with each foot being a head and with the three cats in question all touching bottoms. 

They stayed like this until Fifi's thrashing tail made Clive move for a brief moment of respite. She does have a very thrashy tail though, it's been remarked upon by the vet more than once. 

So today has started well


----------



## philosophical (Apr 8, 2022)

There is a comfort in the predictability of cats.
Scrounger waits this morning, then gets a little reward.


----------



## clicker (Apr 8, 2022)

Tinker has no plans today.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 8, 2022)

Asbestos Cat, warming his harblz


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 8, 2022)

My neighbour's cat Tihomoon on our window ledge.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Cat infrastructure update.
> 
> You may remember a while back I designed a cat ladder and wall mounted path to join two window ledges together after a near accident left patch hanging from stair railings  and me with my shorts around my ankles leaning out the toilet window to save him.
> 
> ...


Build stage 1 - The base.

I'm starting by putting together the base of the unit.



I set up my cutting zone.



Cut my structure.  I was lucky. My offcut was just the right size for the sides.



Square up the ends with a little help from my aunt. 
She taught furniture crafts so has the skills.



I'm using her domino machine to put it together. 







Clamped up after glueing.

Putting in the insulation and panels will be after a break.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2022)

Finishing base & Starting window.


Marked out and scored my ply before cutting.  Turns out I didn't need to bother as I'm shit at using a jigsaw.  

At least I was staying safe...


After I cut the ply I temporarily screwed it the the frame as the ply was warped.



After screwing I stapled the ply in place.



When cutting the insulation out I finally used my leathermans for a part of a project other than opening the box.



Perfect fit.  Now on to the first window.



I cut my A3 perspex in half to get two A4 sized sheets.


I was struggling to think how I could distance my two panes to get a nice air gap for insulation. In the end I cut two sheets of 3mm A3 ply in half the stacked them and screwed them to hold them together. 



I drilled and jigsawed out the centre and now I have the structure of the window.  I just need to clean it up and put it together. 


I'm hoping by the end of the build I'll have a deluxe cat house.

Why all the foam and air gaps?  I joined a new political group...

Insulate Kitten.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm realising I'm starting to crowd the threat with my project. Should I stake it to its own thread?

Err.. to stop the response flooding the thread you can like or angry this post.

Like to keep. Angry to move.


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm realising I'm starting to crowd the threat with my project. Should I stake it to its own thread?
> 
> Err.. to stop the response flooding the thread you can like or angry this post.
> 
> Like to keep. Angry to move.



It's great and it fits fine here - when can I book you to come and make some kitchen cabinets for me?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 9, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei you know the cats aren't going to use the house, right? Should've kept the box

I do have Festool envy mind


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 9, 2022)

Du

Prince Shafi yesterday evening.


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> View attachment 317813Du
> 
> Prince Shafi yesterday evening.



He'd spent all day dreaming about that particular nap


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 9, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Shippou-Sensei you know the cats aren't going to use the house, right? Should've kept the box
> 
> I do have Festool envy mind


I do realise that is a distinct possibility.  

The Festool stuff is my aunt's.  She also has the extractor and a sander. 
They are pretty bloody nice.  
In the end most of the power tools I used were hers. The  off brand dremel and the bosch drill and impact driver were the only things of mine used.

My laser cutter would have done a great job on the window frame inside but I've not set it up yet.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2022)

Katniss looking out for something to kill in the meadow


----------



## philosophical (Apr 9, 2022)

Nah, looking at the UFO in the trees.


----------



## iveivan (Apr 9, 2022)

My cat needs a collar following and operation (nothing worrying). The vet gave a gruesome plastic one. It looks so uncomfortable and it’s so hard to take off. Luckily she is subdued after the op or she’d have ripped my arm to shreds.

Do all vets use those these days? Years ago, I was given a cloth one by another vet but I must have disposed of it.


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2022)

iveivan said:


> My cat needs a collar following and operation (nothing worrying). The vet gave a gruesome plastic one. It looks so uncomfortable and it’s so hard to take off. Luckily she is subdued after the op or she’d have ripped my arm to shreds.
> 
> Do all vets use those these days? Years ago, I was given a cloth one.



My Jakey was terrified of the plastic cone after he had surgery once, I got him an inflatable doughnut collar instead which was much better although a bit heavy, he needed a bit of help on and off the sofa at first.

Radar had a body suit after major surgery once but that was to cover his fentanyl patch (he was out of his tree for days bless him) rather than wound protection as his incisions were small (keyhole surgery) at the angle of his jaw.

You can also get the cloth collars you refer to, that work more like a bib, you might find them for sale as soft surgical collar I think?

Vets will provide the cheap plastic cones usually, if you want something different you have to ask for it specifically (and pay for it) or buy it separately.


----------



## iveivan (Apr 9, 2022)

I feel like I’ve paid for a gold plated collar with the cost of the operation. Providing a cheap plastic collar feels like an insult.

I’ve ordered something to replace it. Coming tomorrow.

The cloth one the other cat had was also cone shaped. I don’t remember how it was fixed on. It must have been adjustable.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2022)

iveivan said:


> I feel like I’ve paid for a gold plated collar with the cost of the operation. Providing an cheap plastic collar feels like an insult.
> 
> I’ve ordered something to replace it. Coming tomorrow.
> 
> The cloth one the other cat had was also cone shaped. I don’t remember how it was fixed on. It must have been adjustable.



Normally those cones are plastic. Never heard of a cloth one


----------



## iveivan (Apr 9, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Normally those cones are plastic. Never heard of a cloth one


Maybe the cloth was just a cover for a plastic cone. I don’t remember.

It looked like this one.


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Normally those cones are plastic. Never heard of a cloth one



Yeah they are often better tolerated than the plastic ones.  This sort of thing









						EZ Soft Recovery Collar
					

EZ Soft Recovery Collar The KVP EZ Soft Recovery Collar is the perfect lightweight collar which offers comfortable, full body coverage for pets recovering from surgery. Benefits: Maintains collar's shape Soft tear-resistant material Machine washable Adjustable toggle for easy sizing Lycra...




					pdsapetstore.org.uk


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 9, 2022)

Vic has bagsied the new box 😼


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2022)

And this is the type of thing I used for Jakey - it doesn't restrict peripheral vision






						Thrive Comfy Inflatable Vet Collar | Pets At Home
					

ProductShortDescription is available to buy online at Pets at Home, the UK's largest pet shop with fast delivery and low prices




					www.petsathome.com


----------



## moose (Apr 9, 2022)

Funnily enough, I've swapped Stan for a sunflower!
The cyst behind his ear has become huge, and he's scratching it till it bleeds. He's furious, of course, struggling to get his face in his food bowl, and can't go out, but it's not bothering him anywhere near as much as the plastic one does.


----------



## Epona (Apr 9, 2022)

iveivan said:


> I feel like I’ve paid for a gold plated collar with the cost of the operation. Providing a cheap plastic collar feels like an insult.



Tell me about it!

Taking Jakey in for a weigh and checkup on Monday morning, if he's lost more weight I can kiss goodbye to £250 for blood tests right there and then, and that's before any other tests or actual treatment.

I want him well mind you, it's just money.
Such a fucking lot of money though.

(Hope your little one recovers well and quickly).


----------



## iveivan (Apr 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> Taking Jakey in for a weigh and checkup on Monday morning, if he's lost more weight I can kiss goodbye to £250 for blood tests right there and then, and that's before any other tests or actual treatment.
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember my old cats having lots of expensive tests. At least one time, the tests were inconclusive and further expensive tests were required. 

You just want them healthy and happy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 9, 2022)

Ended up spending the day helping my mum reglaze a window so not much movement on the cat box.

Tried working out the details of the roof.

This is how it's not going to be made


I've also dismantled the top of the tower of solitude to fix that too.


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm realising I'm starting to crowd the threat with my project. Should I stake it to its own thread?
> 
> Err.. to stop the response flooding the thread you can like or angry this post.
> 
> Like to keep. Angry to move.



Keep it, as long as you complement the DIY pics with photos of the ultimate beneficiary.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 9, 2022)

It was Mr. Kippers birthday on 1st April. He's 17....17!! He's still a kitten to me!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2022)

happy birthday, mr kippers

 at stan and iveivan 's kitty

(((( poorly kitties ))))


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 9, 2022)

moose said:


> Funnily enough, I've swapped Stan for a sunflower!
> The cyst behind his ear has become huge, and he's scratching it till it bleeds. He's furious, of course, struggling to get his face in his food bowl, and can't go out, but it's not bothering him anywhere near as much as the plastic one does.
> 
> View attachment 317864


Hope he gets better very soon! 

He does look cute though.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Apr 10, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It was Mr. Kippers birthday on 1st April. He's 17....17!! He's still a kitten to me!
> 
> View attachment 317884View attachment 317885



Many Happy Returns! There aren’t enough pics of Mr Kippers on this thread - he’s a very handsome boy 😼


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 10, 2022)

This just came up on my Facebook memories. He's certainly a handsome chap!  ❤️


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2022)

Getting cat hugs.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 10, 2022)

Long tall Lilith.


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Apr 10, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Long tall Lilith.View attachment 317969



Tippy toes 🥰


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 10, 2022)

Akiro matching the bedsheet


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Ended up spending the day helping my mum reglaze a window so not much movement on the cat box.
> 
> Tried working out the details of the roof.
> 
> ...


If the box doesn't work out you should contact Channel 4 about doing their idents.


----------



## polly (Apr 10, 2022)

Can anyone offer advice on grooming a long haired cat who absolutely hates it?? She swipes and screams and runs away. 

Wicket has settled in a lot but still has a way to go before she'll fully trust us. She can be quite affectionate but prefers her own company outdoors most of the time. She's obviously had a rough time in the past, so I am really reluctant to just force the issue because I think she'd take it badly (there was an episode where I tried to show her that she wasn't too fat for the cat flap and our relationship took weeks to recover). But now she's got a couple of matts  I've ordered a special matt cutter but obviously I would like to just be able to groom her regularly so we don't get to this point. 

Pic for tax, big fluffy twat


----------



## Epona (Apr 10, 2022)

Use a comb not a brush, a brush won't get out any tangles in a medium to long haired cat.  Check whether something like a "Furminator" is suitable for your cat's fur type, it isn't suitable for all coats.

Mats can lead to sores and infection, if you have trouble doing the grooming yourself (some cats are just difficult about it, especially older ones who are not used to it and set in their ways, so do not see it as a failure if you can't do it yourself) ask at your vet surgery whether they offer services like grooming and clipping (for any matted bits) or if they can recommend someone.

EDIT: I used to take my Sonic to the vet to get his claws done because he was an utter nightmare, it wasn't charged the same as a vet consultation thank fuck, £6 a pop with the vet nurse job done.  A full groom would cost a bit more than that, but if she is particularly difficult/stressed and mats are forming then it might be a worthwhile option - honestly nothing wrong with handing them over to a professional for some things.


----------



## polly (Apr 10, 2022)

Thanks Epona, that's helpful. I've got so many different types of brushes now but nothing comb like 🙄 Good call. 

I'm really reluctant to take her anywhere because she was so stressed by the journey here when we got her, but I guess it might come to that if I can't get on top of it.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 10, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Long tall Lilith.View attachment 317969


Were you playing hide and seek


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 10, 2022)

polly said:


> Can anyone offer advice on grooming a long haired cat who absolutely hates it?? She swipes and screams and runs away.
> 
> Wicket has settled in a lot but still has a way to go before she'll fully trust us. She can be quite affectionate but prefers her own company outdoors most of the time. She's obviously had a rough time in the past, so I am really reluctant to just force the issue because I think she'd take it badly (there was an episode where I tried to show her that she wasn't too fat for the cat flap and our relationship took weeks to recover). But now she's got a couple of matts  I've ordered a special matt cutter but obviously I would like to just be able to groom her regularly so we don't get to this point.
> 
> ...


Cat grooming glove maybe? Epona knows more than me, but I wondered if all else fails, with a cat grooming glove you could "fool" her into thinking she's just getting nice strokes. It won't get the matts out but could help prevent them if done regularly.


----------



## Epona (Apr 10, 2022)

I don't have that much experience with longhairs other than cat-sitting occasionally for friends and just "general knowledge" stuff about cat grooming topics, so I'm not an expert on grooming longhaired cats or anything.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 10, 2022)

polly said:


> Can anyone offer advice on grooming a long haired cat who absolutely hates it?? She swipes and screams and runs away.



i've never had a lot to do with deep-pile kitties, either

have seen these things for sale






source

anyone got any experience with them?  i suspect there's a chance that kitty will probably ignore it completely, but may be worth a try.


----------



## Epona (Apr 10, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i've never had a lot to do with deep-pile kitties, either
> 
> have seen these things for sale
> 
> ...



If kitty ignores it, I guess you could use it as a wellie cleaner, so it might not be a total waste of money


----------



## Epona (Apr 10, 2022)

With cats, it is not so much "if you build it, they will come"... it is more "if you build it they will look it up and down, give you a long-suffering withering look, and go sit in a shoebox instead"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 11, 2022)

Having discovered I'm shit at using a jigsaw I take the day off to put the widow I helped reglaze back on the sash. I also double down and order more tools.



As a sign of blessing the cat comes and hangs out with me and gives me love bites.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 11, 2022)

Tried to upload a video of peaches doing that but it didn't work.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 11, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Having discovered I'm shit at using a jigsaw... I also double down and order more tools.


Welcome to my world


----------



## polly (Apr 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Cat grooming glove maybe? Epona knows more than me, but I wondered if all else fails, with a cat grooming glove you could "fool" her into thinking she's just getting nice strokes. It won't get the matts out but could help prevent them if done regularly.


Got one! She hates it. She doesn't massively enjoy being stroked either and she figured that one out immediately  Thank you though 




Puddy_Tat said:


> i've never had a lot to do with deep-pile kitties, either
> 
> have seen these things for sale
> 
> ...



 at deep pile. Thank you for the suggestion. I'm not sure she would be thorough enough. She's very fluffy. 

I think it might have to be a regular double teaming from me and my husband, wrap her in a towel and just get it done. She's going to hate it.


----------



## hegley (Apr 11, 2022)

polly said:


> I think it might have to be a regular double teaming from me and my husband, wrap her in a towel and just get it done. She's going to hate it.



On the double teaming, Felix can get quite matted (not a long-hair but does have quite dense fur); the only thing we've found that works is my partner feeding him a lickystix and me gently brushing him with the furminator - he clearly hates it but will tolerate it for a couple of minutes while he has his treat. So we just do a bit at a time over a few days.


----------



## polly (Apr 11, 2022)

hegley said:


> On the double teaming, Felix can get quite matted (not a long-hair but does have quite dense fur); the only thing we've found that works is my partner feeding him a lickystix and me gently brushing him with the furminator - he clearly hates it but will tolerate it for a couple of minutes while he has his treat. So we just do a bit at a time over a few days.



I was definitely going to involve treats because she's very 'food-driven', as they euphemistically said at the Cats' Protection League, but was going to give a treat afterwards. Your way might be better, thanks.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 11, 2022)

Forgive the experimental picture ‘text’🤭 🐈


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2022)

Jakey vet visit this morning (saw a locum who was really lovely) about his weight loss - he's lost another 500g since his last visit - that's 10% of his normal weight in the space of 2 months which is bad  

Heart rate elevated again, also mentioned that he's been vomming more frequently than usual (you know how cats have a sort of normal vomming level) and excess salivation (to the extent of making his chest wet where he's dribbled all down it) over the last 2 weeks.

So there's clearly something not right, so I was happy to agree to what they call geriatric panel blood tests and urinalysis to try to get to the bottom of it.

Vet suspects hyperthyroid which would account for a lot of those symptoms including the elevated heart rate and the sudden weight loss.  This would be a welcome outcome as it would explain everything and is very treatable, so is certainly the preferred option out of the various alternatives (or inconclusive tests, which are a right unhelpful cunt of a thing when you know something is wrong, but that does sometimes happen with cats blood tests, every time Sonic ever had bloods it was "inconclusive" which was of no help to him).

So we're just waiting for results at the moment, should hear later this week.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey vet visit this morning (saw a locum who was really lovely) about his weight loss - he's lost another 500g since his last visit - that's 10% of his normal weight in the space of 2 months which is bad
> 
> Heart rate elevated again, also mentioned that he's been vomming more frequently than usual (you know how cats have a sort of normal vomming level) and excess salivation (to the extent of making his chest wet where he's dribbled all down it) over the last 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for you both that it's easily treatable.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 11, 2022)

A bit of "closure" on the FiFi front - we had a further "phone chat" with the vet (they really are brilliant for this)

FiFi "was" eating one brand of diabetes biscuits and eating 60g / day (30g morning and 30g night time) and as long as she ate that she was fine for a full dose of insulin - but if she started to eat less I had a ridiculously involved sliding scale of how much to give her, it was unnecessarily complicated but I understood it and it worked fine

Except now, she's not really liking those biscuits, preferring instead Hills AD wet cat food - with a feeding guide of 2.25 tins for a 10kg cat / dog. So .225 of a tin for a 1kg cat / dog, so 1.04 tins OR 1 tin for a 4.65kg cat per day, which is now what she's on. But we are all unsure of the calorific value of this food and from that how much insulin to give her. She's currently on 2.5 units / day down from 6 units - but she seems OK

We've decided to let her carry on 'til the end of the month and then we need to do a glucose curve(?) thing

However, there's a new doo dah on the market and that's a stick on pad-thing that sends readings to an app on your smart phone and gives loads of really great data BUT the vet's never used one so we, or rather FiFi would be the GuineaCat 

To make sure it sticks she'll have another area shaved AND, the icing on the cake, she'll have to wear a vest top to stop her worrying it off - and given that these doo dahs are £112 EACH and could stay on for 3 weeks or so but could just as easily fall off after a couple of days ( and I already know which one FiFi will opt for), I'm not so sure

Which leaves, leaving her at the vet for them to do the curve - "But stress may alter the readings" - Fucking didn't the last two or three times she's had them and she's still alive

OR

We could take readings from her pee

OR

We could stick her ear every 2 hours from 6 - 12

So, all in all, she's getting her Catitude back, yeowling like a good 'un at 3am wanting "something" but not sure what


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Fingers crossed for you both that it's easily treatable.



Thank you! 

Really hoping (if one hopes for such a thing) for a hyperthyroid diagnosis, that is common in elderly cats, treatment has well established protocols, it is something where we can get him started on treatment right away and has a good prognosis as a manageable long-term condition with options for treatment to cure it, he's always been easy to pill as he'll eat anything so the pill putty that you smush around a pill works really well with him and he thinks he's having a great day when he has some of that  so I am not too worried about the prospect of him having oral meds for a while.

So that would be the best diagnosis by a long long way, given the alternatives.


----------



## pogofish (Apr 11, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i've never had a lot to do with deep-pile kitties, either
> 
> have seen these things for sale
> 
> ...



I have one and both cats did use it occasionally and madam still does.  They ignored it studiously for the first few months but eventually took to it when I started putting a little catnip on the rug base and dropping a little so it got caught-up amongst the bristles but overall, I'd say it probably wasn't worth the money.


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2022)

I do think that the stress of losing Sonic might have triggered something to go wrong with him, do you think that is possible?

He is eating normal amounts but clearly something is wrong with his health.

I remember commenting to the vet when I had Sonic put down "thank god that my other one, Jakey, is plump and healthy" - if I were superstitious I'd feel like I'd fucking jinxed the poor lad by saying that.

The vet today said "try not to worry, this sort of thing happens with old cats" - yeah and then they die, in my experience.  Jakey is now older than Sonic got.


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2022)

Also I know that Siams/OSH tend to have a slightly shorter average lifespan than other cats, this isn't due to inbreeding or anything, it is just a feature of the naturally occurring breed of far eastern "temple cats" from which they originate, and their genetics.  My boys were not inbred at all and their parents dna tested for a range of genetic conditions, just old age comes on them a bit sooner than for moggies or even other pedigree breeds of cat.

So I am kind of bracing myself to lose him in the not too distant future, he is 15 which is at the high end of lifespan for an OSH.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 11, 2022)

So last night I was outside with the girls just after 11pm. While supervising them (I never leave them out on their own as they primarily indoor girls), I heard loud cat noises. I look up and Akiro was stuck on the roof of the block of flats and couldn't get down . I'm like what the hell!

He was making loud noises as he realised he was stuck up there






I knocked on his owners door and said: "Akiro is stuck on the roof". She was shocked   They had opened the skylight then closed it. But somehow he got on the roof. No one realised he was up there 

Anyway, he is now having a nap in my flat. I LOVE this boy. Really do


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 11, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> He was making loud noises as he realised he was stuck up there







donkyboy said:


> They had opened the skylight then closed it. But somehow he got on the roof.



cats can do time travel, that's how they end up on the other side of a locked door / window sometimes.





donkyboy said:


> Anyway, he is now having a nap in my flat.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 11, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Forgive the experimental picture ‘text’🤭 🐈
> 
> View attachment 318073


Your Bloom posts are so joyful! ☺️


----------



## philosophical (Apr 12, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Your Bloom posts are so joyful! ☺️



That is a generous thing to say.
I don’t have my own cat, so frankly it is an honour for Bloom to deign to visit us, then again it could be because he has full control over Mrs P, like this morning🐈‍⬛


----------



## clicker (Apr 12, 2022)

Tinker has another action packed morning planned.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 12, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 318197
> Tinker has another action packed morning planned.


Tinker looks long!


----------



## clicker (Apr 12, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Tinker looks long!


Optical illusion. He's actually really small for a ten year old cat. He had a rubbish start to life, living in a suitcase outside in the snow. Every heart string was tugged. His 'owners' moved house and left him ( and 2 of his siblings). I found homes for the 2 siblings and Tinker just kind of took root on the sofa. That was about 9 years ago.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 12, 2022)

clicker said:


> Optical illusion. He's actually really small for a ten year old cat. He had a rubbish start to life, living in a suitcase outside in the snow. Every heart string was tugged. His 'owners' moved house and left him ( and 2 of his siblings). I found homes for the 2 siblings and Tinker just kind of took root on the sofa. That was about 9 years ago.


Thank you for loving him.

I think my Lilith will stay looking kitten like. She's very slim and looks dainty, but she makes up for it in height when she stretches! Think she may have some Egyptian in her.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 12, 2022)

Vic, sitting in the box one last time before I took it away. It was causing too much friction between him and Lil’ Bob so it had to go in the interests of restoring harmony.


----------



## clicker (Apr 12, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Thank you for loving him.
> 
> I think my Lilith will stay looking kitten like. She's very slim and looks dainty, but she makes up for it in height when she stretches! Think she may have some Egyptian in her.


Yes we thought Tinker was a dainty young female....hence originally named TinkerBell (not my doing ).


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 12, 2022)

"Someone" came in through the cat flap this morning with the following:-

REALLY bushy tail
Muddy flank
Muddy face
Muddy neck
Blood spot on left ear
Suspected blood spot on right ear
Nicely wet all over as if from, say, rolling around in wet grass
If only him and his brother could go out as a "gang" they'd be like the Kray Kitties - but no, those two would rather "fight" on the landing whilst waiting for the automatic cat feeders to "pay out"

Still he managed to blag an unprompted "better build you up" snack, so all's well - he's upstairs on the bed reliving his tales of bravado to any and all who'll listen


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> A bit of "closure" on the FiFi front - we had a further "phone chat" with the vet (they really are brilliant for this)
> 
> FiFi "was" eating one brand of diabetes biscuits and eating 60g / day (30g morning and 30g night time) and as long as she ate that she was fine for a full dose of insulin - but if she started to eat less I had a ridiculously involved sliding scale of how much to give her, it was unnecessarily complicated but I understood it and it worked fine
> 
> ...


Reading your post reminded me that it's ages since I gave an update on Milo's CKD/diabetes diagnosis. I know you've got far more experience with diabetes in cats than me, and Fifi's diabetes sounds more severe that Milo's, but I figured I'd share some of our experiences of the last year or so with Milo.

Things sort of levelled out for a while after he was initially put on his renal diet, and the twice daily insulin injections weren't too much of a hassle. After a while though, our vet recommended he be put on a 50/50 renal/diabetes diet, and that's where the problems started.

For a start, what does 50/50 renal/diabetes really mean when he has a mixture of dry and wet food? We tried two pouches of diabetic food, one pouch of renal food and a portion of renal dry food, but we battled daily with

trying to get him to eat all his prescribed food - he always preferred one of his renal or diabetic food over the other
getting his insulin doses right - should we give him less insulin after a diabetic food pouch or just maintain the same schedule regardless of which food he was eating?
getting him to eat enough food so he didn't wake up in the middle of the night howling for more - he completely went off his dry food, meaning he couldn't graze in the middle of the night when we were asleep (grazing probably not sensible for a diabetic cat anyway)
fussiness - he regularly went off various medicated brands we tried him on, and the range of diabetic/renal foods wasn't large enough to try him on various different types/flavours
cost - it turned out that the stuff he really did like was the most expensive stuff, which at the same time as going off his dry food completely, meant the cost of his food went up from about £40 a month to £120 a month
And despite all our efforts with the above, he seemed miserable, we were struggling with looking after him, as he wouldn't let us get a full night's sleep, and the constant stress of worrying that he'd eaten enough food was making us unhappy, especially with numerous sets of (stressful) blood tests he needed every few months concluding that we should just stick with what we were doing (and those tests aren't cheap!)

Eventually, we decided to go back to basics, and after a chat with a different vet to usual, who said that getting his diabetes under control was the most important thing (because that was the cause of his kidney issues), I googled good quality food for diabetic cats, and came across Katkin, which a catfood delivery service that isn't designed specifically for diabetic cats, but is calorie controlled for the precise size/energy levels of your cat, and only contains 100% meat, meaning no sugars/grains/carbohydrates to mess with the diabetes. Since moving him to this new food, we've been able to stop his insulin injections completely (he was only on 1iu to start with), move him off dry food completely, and got the monthly cost of his food back down to £55 a month. His fur has become sleek and shiny, his temperament has changed to be completely relaxed and cuddly all the time, we know exactly how much we've fed him because each pouch only contains a day's worth of food, he actually likes his food, and most importantly, he's sleeping through the night, and only waking me up between 6am and 7am every morning, rather than 4.30am.

The above isn't supposed to be an advert for Katkin, but it's completely changed Milo and our lives.

Bonus picture of Milo for shameless likes harvesting.


----------



## Epona (Apr 12, 2022)

So - we've got some of Jakey's results back

No sign of any type of infection
Thyroid is normal
Kidney test slightly high
Liver test slightly high
Glucose high.

Apparently their glucose level can be raised a lot due to stress when having bloods taken, so I've given the OK for more tests (using the same vial of blood) to investigate that further and see whether it is pointing to diabetes.

Also waiting on urinalysis results.  The vet may recommend ultrasound to have a closer look at his liver.  I found the thought of liver disease a terrifying prospect, but apparently (as long as it is not acute liver failure) if caught early and treated it can be managed fairly well and progression halted or at least slowed considerably.  If he _does_ have diabetes, that could itself be a cause of liver issues, so those tests will be done before deciding how to proceed.

Vet said to put him on early renal food, he's already on that as we switched Sonic to it in November and as Jakey is also elderly it was deemed ok for him to eat it too, but I'll see if I can get some of the prescription wet food too as Jakey lives for his wet meal.  What I am not going to do just yet is order a large amount of anything until we have more information and the rest of the results, but I'll see if I can get a box of wet pouches to try him on.

So we're waiting for the rest of the results which should be later this week.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> So - we've got some of Jakey's results back
> 
> No sign of any type of infection
> Thyroid is normal
> ...


So all is OK so far then! That's great. Good luck with the test results.


----------



## izz (Apr 12, 2022)

Oh strung out I couldn't be more thrilled, what bloody excellent news and thank you so much for the update, no more injections ! Brilliant! Well done everyone 😊


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 12, 2022)

Akiro up a tree looking like an owl with chloe looking on thinking, if only I could get up there. found out last night, Akiro is half Bengal. guess that would explain his active behaviour.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 12, 2022)

The saga continues. 

The next tool in my expanding collection arrives.



I take it out and get it all set up.



I manage to cut what I need for the back and sides.



They get dominoed  and smashed.

A quick preview of the build.



I now have the base and three sides done.


While I was out making beds for cats a cat was stealing mine.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2022)

Her floofiness.suning herself


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2022)

And Misty being normal


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 13, 2022)

Sleepy Lil’ Bob


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 13, 2022)

Spot the black cat.


----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2022)

Perfectly camouflaged in her environment


----------



## nogojones (Apr 13, 2022)

moose said:


> Funnily enough, I've swapped Stan for a sunflower!
> The cyst behind his ear has become huge, and he's scratching it till it bleeds. He's furious, of course, struggling to get his face in his food bowl, and can't go out, but it's not bothering him anywhere near as much as the plastic one does.
> 
> View attachment 317864


So much more fetching than the cone of shame


----------



## Chz (Apr 13, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Sleepy Lil’ Bob
> 
> View attachment 318338


Fang! 😍


----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2022)

Chz said:


> Fang! 😍



Vampire kitties ❤️
My Sonic always had his little fangs poking out a bit (had a bit of an overbite, definitely not good conformation, but not serious enough to be debilitating and so very very cute!)


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 13, 2022)

Hope Jakey's doing ok Epona.


----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Hope Jakey's doing ok Epona.



Thanks, he seems a bit tired and clingy still - I guess having blood taken will do that, it's probably the equivalent of "nearly an armful" for a cat!  Also stressful.  At one point after a bit of a struggle they were contemplating giving him some gabapentin to make him a bit woozy.
Radar used to be very compliant at the vets but both Sonic and Jakey were/are strugglers, and very strong cats (OSH are typically very wiry and muscular).


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 13, 2022)

Epona said:


> Thanks, he seems a bit tired and clingy still - I guess having blood taken will do that, it's probably the equivalent of "nearly an armful" for a cat!  Also stressful.  At one point after a bit of a struggle they were contemplating giving him some gabapentin to make him a bit woozy.
> Radar used to be very compliant at the vets but both Sonic and Jakey were/are strugglers, and very strong cats (OSH are typically very wiry and muscular).



Poor Jakey. Well fingers crossed for a good result from it all.


----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2022)

Vet just phoned.

No diabetes and the urinalysis was also normal.

So we are left with slightly elevated numbers for kidney and 1 of 3 indicators for liver.

I asked for a referral for ultrasound but that is going to cost another £300-£400 which I don't have (I can probably come to a payment agreement with Goddards if need be) and I just fucking know that is going to show nothing too because this is what we went through with Sonic last year and it's just "he's old" as an answer, he's also gone through a period of massive adjustment since his best friend died - I mean NOTHING about his life is the same as it was before, and although every vet I speak to kind of hand-waves it as "well yeah maybe" like they are humouring me, I have seen how much his life, his routines etc. have changed and I know I'm not fucking imagining that he has been stressed.

I don't know what to do.  Vet suggests ultrasound now then if that shows nothing repeat blood tests in 3 months, because life isn't financially difficult enough anyway.  (We got Jakey when he was older and he isn't insured  )


----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2022)

I've also just e-mailed the vet to ask them to e-mail copies of the test results to me, I really struggle on the phone and if I have a copy I can get someone to look at the results and go through it with me.


----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2022)

Fuck, the additional tests to check it wasn't diabetes (it wasn't) was an additional £100, so we're up to £350 now (before ultrasound) and no closer to knowing what is going on.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 13, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> "Someone" came in through the cat flap this morning with the following:-
> 
> REALLY bushy tail
> Muddy flank
> ...


I'll never forget when I was about 9 and my childhood cat came in with the edge of one of his ears torn to shreds and a big scratch on his chest. He seemed fairly happy so I take it he won - he was a big chap (and dumb as a rock). The shredded ear was distinctive feature for the rest of his life.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 13, 2022)

Feral Harry at mid-day today chilling at one with nature, in one of his favourite spots in next door’s front garden.


----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2022)

OK OK having a think about this.

I think IF Jakey had just lost a little weight and his bloods showed the couple of slightly elevated (but not worryingly so) numbers, holding off to see how it goes would be reasonable.

But I have to consider the fact that he has been vomiting a lot recently and there has been a LOT of excessive salivation (soaking his fur and dripping all over me when he is snoozing on me) and the vet noted on Monday that he was licking his lips a lot - both of those things indicate nausea.

So I think that being the case, we ought to go ahead with an abdominal ultrasound, as there is every indication that he seems to be experiencing frequent nausea.  That doesn't sound like a "he's just old" thing.

I don't know whether that seems sensible.  Will ask when the referral goes through whether we can pay in installments.


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2022)

With the warm weather I left my upstairs back windows open last night and this morning. As I was WFH at the dining room table I heard a thud, and a few minutes later one of the neighbour's cats walked into the corner of my eye. He/she seemed to be inspecting the whole house, and despite a lot of teeth-kissing on my part didn't even look at me. After their tour of the downstairs they walked back up and exited through the window they came in.

That's the first time a cat's been in the house since my fluffy landlady passed away last July.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 13, 2022)

No box updates today as I was doing maintenance on my widows. 



Patch decides to give me a belly rub in return.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 13, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> No box updates today as I was doing maintenance on my widows.
> 
> View attachment 318410
> 
> Patch decides to give me a belly rub in return.


One little pink paw pad, how cute!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2022)

(((( Epona and jakey ))))


----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2022)

The vet hospital texted OH even though I should be down as the main contact (no offense but Jakey is my cat), they have booked him in for an ultrasound on 23RD OF FUCKING MAY.

I am sick of nothing being treated with any urgency, of seeing a different vet each time (I saw 1 locum on Monday and a different vet called me to discuss results, she was unaware of the other symptoms I had discussed with the locum on Monday, I love our regular vet but he is always on fucking leave and if we get to see him it is nothing short of a fucking miracle, I am absolutely sick of sky high fees and lack of continuity of care, difficulty in getting an appointment, and lack of urgency about anything.)

If I knew of any other vets I would be considering switching at this point, but Goddards run everything around here including local clinics and the hospital.  They used to be really good, but I've been very disillusioned for a while (and I think my difficulty in being able to get an appointment for Sonic may have contributed to his death, my confidence in them is not great right now).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Apr 13, 2022)

I want to have an actual conversation with a vet about my cat's health, blood test results, all his symptoms (including his stress at losing his friend without that being brushed off like it's inconsequential) instead of having bits of conversations with multiple different vets in a combination of face to face consultation and phone calls (one of which I was next to a building site trying to have a phone conversation with a vet I do not know and who has never seen me or my cats in person who I would have struggled to hear at the best of times).

I also need that vet to be someone I trust who can give me some guidance about what I ought to do, instead of just suggesting this that and the other when I have little clue as to what it all means.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> I want to have an actual conversation with a vet about my cat's health, blood test results, all his symptoms (including his stress at losing his friend without that being brushed off like it's inconsequential) instead of having bits of conversations with multiple different vets in a combination of face to face consultation and phone calls (one of which I was next to a building site trying to have a phone conversation with a vet I do not know and who has never seen me or my cats in person who I would have struggled to hear at the best of times).
> 
> I also need that vet to be someone I trust who can give me some guidance about what I ought to do, instead of just suggesting this that and the other when I have little clue as to what it all means.



I hate speaking to different vets-especially locum ones. My experience with young locum vets has never been good. They are still too 'green' in my opinion and learning. I have started to use the goddards online website to book appointment. That way, I can select the vet I want to see-always the more experienced head vet (whose opinion I trust) at the stockwell branch.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> I want to have an actual conversation with a vet about my cat's health, blood test results, all his symptoms (including his stress at losing his friend without that being brushed off like it's inconsequential) instead of having bits of conversations with multiple different vets in a combination of face to face consultation and phone calls (one of which I was next to a building site trying to have a phone conversation with a vet I do not know and who has never seen me or my cats in person who I would have struggled to hear at the best of times).
> 
> I also need that vet to be someone I trust who can give me some guidance about what I ought to do, instead of just suggesting this that and the other when I have little clue as to what it all means.


Hopefully this will sort out for you mate.

Who's the main vet in our place now?  I've not seen Angel for some time, but he's actually probably the last person you want explaining things with his heavy Spanish accent.  I love(d) him tho'.   Do you remember when Patrick was the main vet there?  

Bit of an aside, soz.


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Hopefully this will sort out for you mate.
> 
> Who's the main vet in our place now?  I've not seen Angel for some time, but he's actually probably the last person you want explaining things with his heavy Spanish accent.  I love(d) him tho'.   Do you remember when Patrick was the main vet there?
> 
> Bit of an aside, soz.



Angel is still head vet there, he's on holiday for Easter and is back next week I think - I'm actually OK with his accent, I am quite used to heavy Spanish accents and it isn't accents that tend to cause me issues as such (auditory processing is a weird thing!)  I could have/should have delayed my appointment until next week when they told me he was going to be on leave, but I wanted the tests done asap in case they showed anything that needed medication asap.

I think what I'll do is I'll ring on Tuesday and see if I can arrange a time to have a conversation with him about the whole thing (like his elevated heart rate for 2 appointments now and his existing heart murmur seem to have been forgotten about in all this), he sees my cats most of the time, I just seem to have terrible luck with stuff going wrong with my cats when he is away so every time one of them has a crisis I see a locum - I think he tends to book long blocks of leave at a time to visit his family which is completely understandable.  

I was in a bit of a state about it last night, but am feeling more rational this morning - I do on the whole get very good care from Goddards and always have, it is the recent difficulties in getting appointments and waits for stuff like this that is getting to me - they are a large organisation at this point, and if they are struggling to see their clients they need to pull their finger out at a higher management level, hire more vets and nurses, and increase clinic opening hours, maybe lease another building in our area and set up a new clinic so there's a Canning Town branch too or something.  The vets and other staff are themselves wonderful and do a great job.

I remember Patrick - I loved him and so did the cats, he'd always pick them up and talk to them and give them loads of kisses   I was amazed when I saw him back at work after he became ill (he looked so frail, poor sod), and was very sad when I heard he had died, although it was not unexpected really.  Wonderful man.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 14, 2022)

Today's floor-lump


----------



## Numbers (Apr 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> Angel is still head vet there, he's on holiday for Easter and is back next week I think - I'm actually OK with his accent, I am quite used to heavy Spanish accents and it isn't accents that tend to cause me issues as such (auditory processing is a weird thing!)  I could have/should have delayed my appointment until next week when they told me he was going to be on leave, but I wanted the tests done asap in case they showed anything that needed medication asap.
> 
> I think what I'll do is I'll ring on Tuesday and see if I can arrange a time to have a conversation with him about the whole thing (like his elevated heart rate for 2 appointments now and his existing heart murmur seem to have been forgotten about in all this), he sees my cats most of the time, I just seem to have terrible luck with stuff going wrong with my cats when he is away so every time one of them has a crisis I see a locum - I think he tends to book long blocks of leave at a time to visit his family which is completely understandable.
> 
> ...


2nd to last paragraph.  I just remembered, last weekend we wanted to pick up some flea spray and rang, but it when through to head office who tried calling them but no answer so we decided to just stop off, I stood outside for about 10 minutes ringing the bell but nobody answered - thought it was odd because they've never been like that.  

I'm glad you remember Patrick


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2022)

I just spoke to someone at the vet hospital, they said it was referred as non urgent diagnostics and that was their earliest ultrasound appointment.
I think it's kind of semi-urgent, as in he's unlikely to drop dead in the next few days, but more than 5 weeks is too long to wait.
They suggested that I phone my local branch (which I'll do tomorrow, they are closed Thursday pm) and request to get an urgent referral.
It seems the fact that he has other symptoms has been forgotten somewhere in the process, I wouldn't want to be vomiting every other day and nauseous for that long.

Part of the problem is I think that he was weighed back in July at 4.9kg, then again in Feb as 4.6kg so that is coming across as gradual weight loss.  He is now 4.3kg.

What I have tried to explain to them (but hasn't gone on his notes) is that at the beginning of January this year, his weight was *higher *than it was in July last year at over 5kg, he sits on my lap and I stroke him every day, so I can tell - he was killing my legs when he was on my lap in January and I was worried about him squashing Sonic in his last few days, and when Sonic died I thought "at least Jakey is plump and healthy" - because he was a little bit plump.  I also think they are used to slightly smaller cats so anything over 4kg seems a reasonable weight, and it is, but not if he is losing rapidly right now.

So by that projection, if he carries on losing weight at that rate, he could be down below 4kg and starting to look emaciated in 5 weeks time.  I would rather we didn't get to that point while waiting for an appointment - and will be stressing this when I talk to our local clinic tomorrow to try to get him re-referred.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 14, 2022)

Cloo said:


> View attachment 318464
> 
> Today's floor-lump


Aspirational


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 14, 2022)

Eccentric posture here  



Evolving into classic longcat.



He is very long.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 14, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Eccentric posture here
> 
> View attachment 318475
> 
> ...


Have you considered clamping him in place to prevent longness?


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 14, 2022)

Can't have a quiet poo in this house without supervision...


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2022)

I have an old dog crate (used to be used whenever one of the boys needed feeding separately due to medication or for quiet post-surgical recovery - I highly recommend having one to hand just in case, they fold up for easy storage) which is currently set up so the top can be used as a feline sun bed in the window as it is just the perfect height for maximum sunbeam exposure from our south facing window on a sunny afternoon.  It was one of Sonic's favourite spots, I always think of him when the sun is streaming in.

Jakey is taking full advantage of the sunshine today ❤️




(He is now relocated to my lap and I have sung him his theme tune, which is of course the Pink Panther song, he is extremely happy and purring like a good'un, he loves it when I sing his song to him, daft bugger   )


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Can't have a quiet poo in this house without supervision...View attachment 318480


I normally have one idiot in the sink, one in the bath and when the mood takes, Red on my shoulder trying for head rubs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> (which I'll do tomorrow, they are closed Thursday pm)



will they be open what with it being good friday?

i may be confusing you with someone else, but have a feeling you've said you're not at your best on the phone - is it possible to e-mail and be able to set out what you're saying without interruptions?


----------



## Epona (Apr 14, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> will they be open what with it being good friday?
> 
> i may be confusing you with someone else, but have a feeling you've said you're not at your best on the phone - is it possible to e-mail and be able to set out what you're saying without interruptions?



LOL You are absolutely right, it is Good Friday tomorrow.  I think our regular vet is back on Tuesday so a carefully constructed email over the weekend sounds like a really good idea, they can have a look at it when things open up next week.

Of course if anything becomes urgent in the meantime (it doesn't look like it will mind you, fingers crossed it stays that way) I'll take him up to the hospital in Wanstead anyway which is open 24 hours and acts as our regional vet A&E, that option is always there in emergencies.  I don't think that is likely though, we're dealing with weight loss and some elevated numbers on the blood tests which need investigating before he loses too much more weight, but doesn't seem likely to escalate over Easter (mind you I've said that before and been proven wrong, but for definite will take him to hospital without delay if anything goes south for him).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 14, 2022)

and in other news, when i went out for something at lunch time (i'm working from home most of the time) next door's kitty actively approached me for fussings, and accepted tummy rubs 

(she's very variable - sometimes doesn't want fussings, sometimes will accept them, very occasionally asks for them.  not to be confused with downstairs kitty who swears at me if i want to put my bags down and open my door before getting on with the fussings)


----------



## Dandred (Apr 14, 2022)

Been a while , but I ended up getting two more rescue cats, five now and the six dogs........


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 14, 2022)

Lil’ Bob’s been out all day so he’s come in all needy and wanting to chill with his bestie


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 14, 2022)

Chloe, Rogue and Akiro in the garden.







Akiro and fox


----------



## philosophical (Apr 15, 2022)

Bloom playing air guitar in the shadows (see what I did there?) this morning.


----------



## polly (Apr 15, 2022)

Best way to pet this hot, irritable grouch


----------



## clicker (Apr 15, 2022)

TBF he had a busy night. Half eaten mouse left in the garden. Two magpies have just fought over it, the victor flying away with its entrails hanging from its beak.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 15, 2022)

They call him The Caterer?


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 15, 2022)

Stan’s out with his sun flower head last night,


----------



## Epona (Apr 15, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s out with his sun flower head last night, View attachment 318682



That's hilarious, he looks like he's an extra in Bill & Ben, or understudy for the sun in the Tellytubbies.

Basically rocking the Childrens' TV look hard (but fluffy at the same time).

(Just me doing my obligatory worry-wort safety bit, supervise him so he can't get tangled up on something and strangle himself with it)


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 15, 2022)

.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 15, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s out with his sun flower head last night, View attachment 318682


He's auditioning as the sun for remake of the teletubbies


----------



## A380 (Apr 15, 2022)

Two out of three soaking up the rays.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 16, 2022)

Marvellous.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 16, 2022)

Rogue doesn't want Akiro in the flat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2022)

kitteh interpretative dance...


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 16, 2022)

The never ending elegance and poise of the cat


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 318897
> 
> View attachment 318898
> 
> View attachment 318899



Grumpytoes


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> Grumpytoes


Not in the mood for a photo session me thinks!   😊


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Not in the mood for a photo session me thinks!   😊



I dunno, he seems to be posing a bit for the camera, but he is channelling the grump vibe quite hard bless him


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 17, 2022)

That first photo he looks like he has too many legs and feet.   😊


----------



## Nikkormat (Apr 17, 2022)

Three months here, and Esteé seems to have settled in nicely. She also allows me to brush her a little now (four strokes, three times a day), so her coat is looking much better.

1. Taking advantage of the open cupboard


2. "We are not amused"


----------



## stavros (Apr 17, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue doesn't want Akiro in the flat


With all due respect, they don't look like they're in the same weight classification.

I witnessed a similarly ill-matched staring competition as I got back from my bike ride this morning. I could see one I recognised up ahead, staring intently at something. I knew it must be another cat, and lo, I got round the corner to see another, who looked pissed off that I'd disturbed the bout.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Dandred (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 318955



I love the fact that the animals have the furniture and the human seems to be marooned, standing in the middle of the room. 🤣 😹


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

If you are going to have a bath, what better place than in the sunny spot?


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

It's actual really difficult to get a photo of him grooming himself - although he was very attentive to Sonic and always washed him, his attention to his _own _normal feline hygiene has always been somewhat casual.

We'd had him a couple of months (14 years ago!) when OH commented to me that Jakey barely seems to groom himself, and he wasn't wrong.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> If you are going to have a bath, what better place than in the sunny spot?
> 
> View attachment 318970



He is a very handsome looking cat mind . . . well groomed or not


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> He is a very handsome looking cat mind . . . well groomed or not



Thank you!  He is a very aesthetically pleasing cat, and a nice "traditional" looking example of the breed too - he did well in a cat show once (his breeder/previous owner entered him, he hated being in a carrier though so it didn't happen again).

I think the not grooming himself thing was from his previous home, he lived with 3 breeding queens including his mum until he was a year old, and I just think he had a bit of the feline version of what they refer to as "failure to launch", I just think they groomed him.  He groomed their kittens.  And so it was when he came to us, he groomed Sonic but not himself very much.

When I took the above photo, his grooming session consisted of him doing the top of that leg and a couple of cursory licks of his back and tummy, and that was it 
This is why I was so surprised when he brought up a couple of furballs recently.*

*EDIT: The first one of those was very definitely mostly dark grey fur though, so I think he'd had that one brewing for a while.  😢


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

Found some nice photos of them both together, these are from the last couple of years (feeling wistful)


 Looks like Jakey has just faceplanted in this one!




Always together


Well nearly always!  I love this old photo of Jakey, he looks gorgeous


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2022)

Last night


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 17, 2022)

Vic sampling some exquisitely flavoured plant pot water:


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Vic sampling some exquisitely flavoured plant pot water:
> 
> View attachment 319005
> 
> View attachment 319006



Chateau le Pot de Fleur, 2022 - a heady bouquet, I am getting the aromas of leaves, mud - very earthy.  Pairs well with mouse haunch served bleu.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> Chateau le Pot de Fleur, 2022 - a heady bouquet, I am getting the aromas of leaves, mud - very earthy.  Pairs well with mouse haunch served bleu.



Neither of them will drink council pop - need something with a bit more flavour 😼


----------



## Cloo (Apr 17, 2022)

'Scuse me, gotta iron the cat


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 18, 2022)

Bella enjoying the view


----------



## Epona (Apr 18, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Bella enjoying the view



Gorgeous!

I love the way the fur on some shorthairs does that thing where it parts in ripples - particularly a feature of BSH and Burmese and other breeds with short dense fur


----------



## Numbers (Apr 18, 2022)

Afternoon from Dennis Brown.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 18, 2022)

He’s actually looking and acting a bit next day’ey today, like he’s been out on the catnip all night.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 18, 2022)

It is probably due to the way the sun moves, but the cats in my road are big on front garden nesting. Here is the shy cat from number 54.


----------



## Epona (Apr 18, 2022)

philosophical said:


> It is probably due to the way the sun moves, but the cats in my road are big on front garden nesting. Here is the shy cat from number 54.
> 
> View attachment 319143


Beautiful blue point!


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2022)

Next door's cat went absolutely gaga over me as I came in the back gate this morning. She was rolling about all over the place, providing the entirety of her tummy to tickle.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 19, 2022)

Midnight rendezvous. Chloe and Rogue out for a midnight walk-about. Akiro appears. He is now in the flat sleeping in the storage cupboard.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 19, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Midnight rendezvous. Chloe and Rogue out for a midnight walk-about. Akiro appears. He is now in the flat sleeping in the storage cupboard.


Loads of your pictures are so atmospheric, they’re great. It’s a wonder you get any sleep.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 19, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Loads of your pictures are so atmospheric, they’re great. It’s a wonder you get any sleep.



The girls like to wonder about after midnight as they know there will be very little people walking by. Friday and Saturday, I'm sometimes out supervising them after 1 am.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 19, 2022)

Settling in for the day


----------



## stavros (Apr 19, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> The girls like to wonder about after midnight as they know there will be very little people walking by.


How big are these very little people? Do they look the cats in the eye?


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 19, 2022)

Morning 



Evening 



A full day's work shifting his bulk from one angle to another


----------



## ddraig (Apr 19, 2022)

Was out for a walk earlier and spotted this kitten!! Also out for a walk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 19, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Was out for a walk earlier and spotted this kitten!! Also out for a walk
> 
> View attachment 319321


How cute!


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 19, 2022)

Almost a full house. Just missing Chloe and Bella


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> How cute!


It was! Seemed a bit of a long walk for something so small mind


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2022)

Both outside this morning, no fighting!


----------



## stavros (Apr 20, 2022)

I made a new friend on a short walk to the shops. He saw me about ten metres away down a footpath, so I crouched down and rubbed my fingers. The way he walked towards me with tail fully erect correctly suggested he was willing to be friendly.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 21, 2022)

Charlie soaking up the rays, Red not so fussed.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 21, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Charlie soaking up the rays, Red not so fussed.
> View attachment 319519


Being a ginger cat, I guess Red probably isn't as keen on sunshine.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 21, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Being a ginger cat, I guess Red probably isn't as keen on sunshine.


Yeh, she tends to sit in the shade.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 21, 2022)

Elegant as ever


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 21, 2022)

Akiro and Bella in bed


----------



## philosophical (Apr 22, 2022)

A lot of the wonderful cats here clearly like to lay _on _things, but scrounger Bloom has a penchant for laying _against _things.
Like the bottom of the stairs this morning.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 22, 2022)

Lilith all cosy.


----------



## Epona (Apr 22, 2022)

Update on Jakey - he is doing OK, over the weekend the vomiting and excess salivation that had been worrying me in a "this is urgent" way mostly cleared up and hasn't returned as of now, so I don't know what all that was about but whatever it was doesn't seem to be bothering him now!  So that is excellent news.

That being the case, I've left his ultrasound appointment booked for 23rd May, rather than pester for an urgent appointment - of course I can always book him in more urgently if there is any decline or he develops more worrying symptoms, but for the moment he is doing well - eating well, litter tray habits and products all normal, drinking a normal amount, he's on early renal dry food already as suggested by the vet and we're getting some of the wet for him to try next week as he does love the wet part of his diet.

Still concerned about the weight loss and slightly high numbers on a couple of indicators on the blood test of course.

So yeah, ultrasound on 23rd May unless anything goes (more) wrong in the meantime.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2022)

Ewok or cat?!?


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 24, 2022)

Crappy pic of Lil’ Bob somewhat perplexed to find a fox in his garden.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 24, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Crappy pic of Lil’ Bob somewhat perplexed to find a fox in his garden.
> 
> View attachment 319854




Fox is all "am I bovvered?"


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 24, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Fox is all "am I bovvered?"



Foxy noted his presence, gave itself a scratch then walked through the bush into next door’s garden. Lil’ Bob (keen to show his feline skills) then sprung into action and proceeded to try (and fail) to catch a butterfly before undertaking a serious spraying campaign. 😼


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 24, 2022)

Lilith's collar was looking really tatty, so I took it off in case she snagged it on something and hurt herself. She seems so much happier without it (Tim bought it her when he was her human) so I don't think she needs another. None of the other cats have collars in our street and they don't get mistaken for strays, and she's microchipped anyway.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 24, 2022)

.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 24, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's collar was looking really tatty, so I took it off in case she snagged it on something and hurt herself. She seems so much happier without it (Tim bought it her when he was her human) so I don't think she needs another. None of the other cats have collars in our street and they don't get mistaken for strays, and she's microchipped anyway.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2022)

i really shouldn't look at the website of my local animal rescue place



it's really not practical for me to get a kitteh


----------



## clicker (Apr 24, 2022)

Behold my magnificent tail.


----------



## Chz (Apr 24, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 319919
> Behold my magnificent tail.


Why is my cat on your carpet? 
(yours has a goatee, or it would be a clone of ours)


----------



## stavros (Apr 24, 2022)

I got back from my bike ride this morning to be greeted by the cat who lives next door. Very pleased to see me, she rolled all over the place to have her tummy tickled, performing a Black Life Matters (singular) protest.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2022)

clicker said:


> Behold my magnificent tail.



needs a flag


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 24, 2022)

Got back to the box build.

Put the panels on the sides



Attached the sides and back to the base.



Attached the back panel and added some more insulation. 



I've put the old box in the new box to help them get used to it.



I'm going to try to put on the roof tomorrow. Maybe put in the door too.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 25, 2022)

My neighbour has a beautiful cat with long blue-grey fur and she’s the sweetest, gentlest cat that you’ve ever met, and so friendly. So I was concerned when I saw her crouched outside my window just now making loud yukking noises as if she'd got a fur ball stuck in her throat. And then I saw the tail of a mouse hanging out of the side of her mouth.


----------



## polly (Apr 25, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i really shouldn't look at the website of my local animal rescue place
> 
> View attachment 319917
> 
> it's really not practical for me to get a kitteh



Oh no, he looks sad and scared  Are you _sure_ you can't have him? 

A friend of mine was out of the country for two years and has come home to find a feral cat colony in the garden. I have to avoid looking at Facebook because she's slowly neutering and rehoming them and I need them ALL. I feel it wouldn't go down well with the moggy, who is still not 100% sure about us.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 25, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's collar was looking really tatty, so I took it off in case she snagged it on something and hurt herself. She seems so much happier without it (Tim bought it her when he was her human) so I don't think she needs another. None of the other cats have collars in our street and they don't get mistaken for strays, and she's microchipped anyway.



We got new collars for both boys but I cut the excess on Lil’ Bob’s collar a bit too short and he managed to lose it. I’ve got him another one but he’s proving elusive when we try to put it on him. I think a joint stealth operation might be in order tomorrow as too many people think “No collar, no owner” and no one steals Lil’ Bob 😾


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> We got new collars for both boys but I cut the excess on Lil’ Bob’s collar a bit too short and he managed to lose it. I’ve got him another one but he’s proving elusive when we try to put it on him. I think a joint stealth operation might be in order tomorrow as too many people think “No collar, no owner” and no one steals Lil’ Bob 😾



some cats just won't wear collars.  cat that lived with my (some time ago now) partner never kept a collar for more than about a day.

he was the sort of cat who would start fights with dogs, so he probably wanted a studded leather collar* or something like that rather than just a cat collar

* yes i know that's not recommended for kitties on safety grounds


----------



## nogojones (Apr 25, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> some cats just won't wear collars.  cat that lived with my (some time ago now) partner never kept a collar for more than about a day.
> 
> he was the sort of cat who would start fights with dogs, so he probably wanted a studded leather collar* or something like that rather than just a cat collar
> 
> * yes i know that's not recommended for kitties on safety grounds


I gave up on collars as Randy manages to remove them within 24hrs


----------



## nogojones (Apr 25, 2022)

My random street cat of the day


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 25, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> some cats just won't wear collars.  cat that lived with my (some time ago now) partner never kept a collar for more than about a day.
> 
> he was the sort of cat who would start fights with dogs, so he probably wanted a studded leather collar* or something like that rather than just a cat collar
> 
> * yes i know that's not recommended for kitties on safety grounds



We have lost so many “safety collars” to both cats that it’s silly so, even though Pets At Home refuse to stock them, our boys get proper buckle collars (ordered over the internet) for the sake of the local bird life 🙂


----------



## philosophical (Apr 25, 2022)

My adventure with feral Harry started today. This evening.
Wendy and Mick from three doors down are not Harry’s ‘owners’, and today have gone away for two weeks. They feed Harry.
Wendy has persuaded me to feed Harry twice a day on their front doorstep or nearby, and Wendy dropped off a big bag of stuff for the duration bless her.
Harry was nervous, preferred the grub not on the step but by his water bowl, and didn’t start eating until I backed off.
Here is a sequence of pictures documenting the adventure.
The last pic has a blurry Harry in the background because I wanted to show he had scoffed everything.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 25, 2022)

philosophical said:


> My adventure with feral Harry started today. This evening.
> Wendy and Mick from three doors down are not Harry’s ‘owners’, and today have gone away for two weeks. They feed Harry.
> Wendy has persuaded me to feed Harry twice a day on their front doorstep or nearby, and Wendy dropped off a big bag of stuff for the duration bless her.
> Harry was nervous, preferred the grub not on the step but by his water bowl, and didn’t start eating until I backed off.
> ...


"Feral" Harry is a chunky fella. I wonder how many other neighbours he's managed to fool.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 25, 2022)

Ok. Got to a point where I need to work on my design and plan my front.

Had an onlooker for the job.



I marked and drilled the side entrance.



I cut out the hole



Cut out some foam to insulate the entrance.



Then I just had to put it together.  This was a lot harder than I make it sound.  Had to reinstall everything 3 ir 4 time for various reasons.




I put together the roof frame.
Then I took off the back panel as I want to make a window at the back.
I reused the back panel on the roof.



I didn't have enough wood for the front so decided to make a temporary wind break.
I worked out how to make my window frame.



Then installed a partial frame along the side and bottom of the front.



I put a bit of off cut on the back to hold in the insulation and put it all together. 



I'll update if any of em use it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Had an onlooker for the job.



architect kitteh is questioning of your design standards


----------



## Epona (Apr 25, 2022)

This is starting to look better than my flat 

Good job, keep the posts coming!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 25, 2022)

I've attracted another one. Only 5 houses where I live and rural. So I suspect another has been dumped ( cost of living maybe).
It's beautiful and very friendly. Unfortunately Charlie has started over grooming and has bald bits on her belly and back legs 
While I figure out what to do with the stray would a feliway help with the overgrooming?
New kitty on the block, unneutered tom.


----------



## oryx (Apr 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've attracted another one. Only 5 houses where I live and rural. So I suspect another has been dumped ( cost of living maybe).
> It's beautiful and very friendly. Unfortunately Charlie has started over grooming and has bald bits on her belly and back legs
> While I figure out what to do with the stray would a feliway help with the overgrooming?
> New kitty on the block, unneutered tom.
> View attachment 320115


Lovely cat!


Re. Feliway - our Paddy overgrooms. I think Feliway does help (we've had one on the go for a couple of months and his belly is no longer nearly bald). Definitely worth a try.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 26, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've attracted another one. Only 5 houses where I live and rural. So I suspect another has been dumped ( cost of living maybe).
> It's beautiful and very friendly. Unfortunately Charlie has started over grooming and has bald bits on her belly and back legs
> While I figure out what to do with the stray would a feliway help with the overgrooming?
> New kitty on the block, unneutered tom.
> View attachment 320115


Or Pet Remedy, which I find great. It does have a valerian smell to it at first, but that disappears after a few minutes of spraying. Our vet uses it and I've never been able to smell it. Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 26, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Or Pet Remedy, which I find great. It does have a valerian smell to it at first, but that disappears after a few minutes of spraying. Our vet uses it and I've never been able to smell it. Can't recommend it enough.


Ordered. Got the spray ( small bottle) and wipes + 6 free wipes for £9 with firstbuyer code.
Going to see how that goes. Cheers.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 26, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Ordered. Got the spray ( small bottle) and wipes + 6 free wipes for £9 with firstbuyer code.
> Going to see how that goes. Cheers.


Hope it helps. (I'm gonna feel so shit if not!) Arnold goes a bit soppy after I spray it sometimes, rolling on his side and purring and that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 26, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Hope it helps. (I'm gonna feel so shit if not!) Arnold goes a bit soppy after I spray it sometimes, rolling on his side and purring and that.


If it doesn't it's not your fault. I'll try anything once. I've got the feliway plugs just need the refills if it doesn't. 
Weird coincidences, I went to give a quote for a garden tidy up today,  and the owner said these weeds are everywhere, it was valerian and I was discussing the benefits of it!


----------



## izz (Apr 26, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> If it doesn't it's not your fault. I'll try anything once. I've got the feliway plugs just need the refills if it doesn't.
> Weird coincidences, I went to give a quote for a garden tidy up today,  and the owner said these weeds are everywhere, it was valerian and I was discussing the benefits of it!


Your valerian may be bringing the strays to the yard, specially if you have a lot of it. My SIL has her small patch of it trodden down, so popular is it with the locals 🙂

E2a sorry I misread your post and it isn't yours. Ignore me it's early 😀


----------



## philosophical (Apr 26, 2022)

Feral Harry is so jittery that even though he is chunky I very much doubt he gets fed elsewhere.
This is this morning, very much a question of lighting the blue touchpaper and standing back or he won’t approach the bowl.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 26, 2022)

It's being used


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 26, 2022)

izz said:


> Your valerian may be bringing the strays to the yard,


And they're like, it's better than yours 
Damn right it's better than yours


----------



## izz (Apr 26, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> And they're like, it's better than yours
> Damn right it's better than yours


----------



## Epona (Apr 26, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've attracted another one. Only 5 houses where I live and rural. So I suspect another has been dumped ( cost of living maybe).
> It's beautiful and very friendly. Unfortunately Charlie has started over grooming and has bald bits on her belly and back legs
> While I figure out what to do with the stray would a feliway help with the overgrooming?
> New kitty on the block, unneutered tom.
> View attachment 320115



Feliway seems to have better results for some cats than others, but giving it a try can't hurt, some people do get good results with it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 26, 2022)

Epona said:


> Feliway seems to have better results for some cats than others, but giving it a try can't hurt, some people do get good results with it.


I've used them before when I found Red until she settled in.  Seemed to work well then. Never had a cat over groom before. It's very upsetting, plus she lies on my legs in bed and keeps me awake grooming.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 26, 2022)

Kizzy from the other night after investigating a ledge/alcove, balancing on back of sofa


----------



## ddraig (Apr 26, 2022)

And last night in the actual enclosed bit of the tower thing found in the street!


----------



## smmudge (Apr 26, 2022)

Tilly loves her bro


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 26, 2022)

Moved house. Feels pretty horrific. They were kittens when we got here and had never been out. Had a huge garden and fields out the back and grass out the front. Grabbed shoved in crates and taken somewhere they don't know. Such as contrast. They've got got two rooms for now. Katniss is walking round howling and Odin hasn't left his cat basket.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 26, 2022)

hope they settle in soon.  will they be allowed out again once they have had some time for the cat-nav to reset?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 26, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 320255
> 
> 
> 
> hope they settle in soon.  will they be allowed out again once they have had some time for the cat-nav to reset?



Yes totally. We still have a garden and others near by. There's a big road, but not right out the front. The back door is to a pretty enclosed garden.

 Im not sure how to leave it but it will a good while. I'll give them a few days in those two rooms before they get the run of house partly for them and partly as I've a lot of stuff to sort from the garage and that's stress I don't need.

It's going to be expensive as well. In the last place I just cut a hole in a new PVC door for their cat flap. This PVC door has strange mouldings for a fake panel effect, so think I'll need a new bit (been told you can replace part the door, but won't be cheap). Apparently you can get smart cat flaps now which tells me if they are in or out by their chips. Will amuse me that the cat flap has an IP address....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 26, 2022)

The dog on the other hand is loving life as always and doesn't know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 26, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes totally. We still have a garden and others near by.







UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Im not sure how to leave it but it will a good while



i'll let others comment, as it's not something i've done, but think a couple of weeks or so is recommended



UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Apparently you can get smart cat flaps now which tells me if they are in or out by their chips. Will amuse me that the cat flap has an IP address....



one of my colleagues at previous workplace had something like this - complete with an app on his mobile phone that would meow whenever kitty went in or out, which he would usually forget to switch off before going to meetings...

and hmm - what if your cat flap gets hacked by the russians?


----------



## Epona (Apr 27, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Moved house. Feels pretty horrific. They were kittens when we got here and had never been out. Had a huge garden and fields out the back and grass out the front. Grabbed shoved in crates and taken somewhere they don't know. Such as contrast. They've got got two rooms for now. Katniss is walking round howling and Odin hasn't left his cat basket.
> 
> View attachment 320252View attachment 320253



 Moving house is always fairly horrific for cats, everything is about territory.  Especially as they get older, kittens and young cats are a bit more adaptable.

They will adjust in time, I would make sure to leave some cardboard boxes on their sides around the place that they can use as hidey holes to sit in and observe.

Might be worth giving a feliway plug in a try while they are settling in.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 27, 2022)

Epona said:


> Moving house is always fairly horrific for cats, everything is about territory.  Especially as they get older, kittens and young cats are a bit more adaptable.
> 
> They will adjust in time, I would make sure to leave some cardboard boxes on their sides around the place that they can use as hidey holes to sit in and observe.
> 
> Might be worth giving a feliway plug in a try while they are settling in.



Well there's plenty of boxes. 

It they are now roaming the house. Katniss was scratching the door and making such a racket my partner let them out. This is not in unusual behaviour. She is not a quiet cat. Odin came for a fuss and a purr when my alarm went off which was. Going to have to shove them back later as have a mountain of stuff in boxes outside to sort and can't risk them getting out.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 27, 2022)

Cats to the left of me, cats to the right of me….
Last night when feeding Harry his deadly rival Napoleon turned up, as he did again this morning as this picture shows



And of course scrounger Bloom then appeared at my back door so I let him lick my cereal bowl once I’d’finished’.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 27, 2022)

Hard life etc


----------



## Epona (Apr 27, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Hard life etc
> 
> View attachment 320283



Is there a name for that particular yoga position?


----------



## Cloo (Apr 27, 2022)

Epona said:


> Is there a name for that particular yoga position?


The cream puff!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 27, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Or Pet Remedy, which I find great. It does have a valerian smell to it at first, but that disappears after a few minutes of spraying. Our vet uses it and I've never been able to smell it. Can't recommend it enough.


Stuff turned up today.
Red claimed the wipe after wiping her and Charlie, Charlie got bored of waiting for her go and it turned into handbags. Now both chilled and looking a bit stoned. 

Not tried the spray yet. So far so good.
Oh, them wipes do honk a bit as you mentioned.


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 27, 2022)

Stan’s been helping me with the weeding.


----------



## Epona (Apr 27, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s been helping me with the weeding.View attachment 320332



Furious little sunflower ❤️ 😂


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2022)

neighbours have put some new railings round the lawn here (to stop kidlets and doggies walking on it - there's public footpath at the edge of it)

someone was being dramatic about it



for some reason i've had the 'prisoner cell block h' theme song on my mind this afternoon...


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2022)

As I walked along the path in front of our row of houses this morning I thought I saw a new plant in one of my neighbour's front garden. It looked a bit abstract though, and as I got closer I realised it was my ginger/tortoiseshell/white neighbour curled up into a perfect circle.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 28, 2022)

Rogue cuddling up with Chloe. Both Rogue and Bella seek out Chloe for cuddles as they seem to recognise her as the mother cat of the family, which I guess she is-being the oldest and chonkiest of the three


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 28, 2022)

Crikey a bit of an eventful couple of days. On Tuesday we had a visit from Oscar the tripod from down the street. He’s a friendly fella and I gave him a stroke. Mrs SFM came out and carried on where I left off while I put out the rubbish. Suddenly she let out a scream and I rushed over to find that Oscar had scratched her hand badly and there was blood everywhere. We ran it under cold water and put on antiseptic and bandages and all seemed OK. Yesterday morning at 5am she awoke in terrible pain and her hand had swollen twice it’s normal size. We went straight down to “Jimmy’s” (St James’ Infirmary) and were there 6 hours while she got examined (seems it was a bite - not just a scratch), had blood tests (positive for tetanus) and got prescribed antibiotics and painkillers. I was late for work so decided to pick up the prescription on the way back. Dropped Mrs SFM back at the house and went to work. Realised, when I read the small print, that I could only redeem it at the hospital pharmacy (not a regular chemist) so it was a dash back to bloody Jimmy’s before the pharmacy closed at 6pm. Got home and realised I hadn’t eaten anything all day so had a piece of cheese on toast, a stiff quadruple vodka and went to bed at 7pm. 

Lil’ Bob was a total star throughout - never leaving her side - and even Vic behaved himself. Oscar the tripod is now persona non grata round here…..(see below). Not sure what got into him - overstimulated perhaps? 

(One plus was the purchase of a scandal rag to pass the time with the lurid headline “Marry me or I’ll cut off your head!” 😱)


----------



## smmudge (Apr 28, 2022)

Oh shit seeformiles wishing Mrs SFM a speedy recovery!


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 28, 2022)

Crikey 😳

Hoping mrs SFM will recover quickly.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 28, 2022)

Taking the piss again (directly behind my work desk)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Crikey a bit of an eventful couple of days. On Tuesday we had a visit from Oscar the tripod from down the street. He’s a friendly fella and I gave him a stroke. Mrs SFM came out and carried on where I left off while I put out the rubbish. Suddenly she let out a scream and I rushed over to find that Oscar had scratched her hand badly and there was blood everywhere. We ran it under cold water and put on antiseptic and bandages and all seemed OK. Yesterday morning at 5am she awoke in terrible pain and her hand had swollen twice it’s normal size. We went straight down to “Jimmy’s” (St James’ Infirmary) and were there 6 hours while she got examined (seems it was a bite - not just a scratch), had blood tests (positive for tetanus) and got prescribed antibiotics and painkillers. I was late for work so decided to pick up the prescription on the way back. Dropped Mrs SFM back at the house and went to work. Realised, when I read the small print, that I could only redeem it at the hospital pharmacy (not a regular chemist) so it was a dash back to bloody Jimmy’s before the pharmacy closed at 6pm. Got home and realised I hadn’t eaten anything all day so had a piece of cheese on toast, a stiff quadruple vodka and went to bed at 7pm.
> 
> Lil’ Bob was a total star throughout - never leaving her side - and even Vic behaved himself. Oscar the tripod is now persona non grata round here…..(see below). Not sure what got into him - overstimulated perhaps?
> 
> ...


Hope Mrs SFM recovers soon.

Here's Lilith in cheeky baby pose.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 28, 2022)

Marvelous Marvin


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Marvelous Marvin
> 
> View attachment 320452


Beautiful green eyes.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 28, 2022)

Just for comparison, when he was a baby (may have posted this before, soz).


----------



## Numbers (Apr 28, 2022)

And when he was even Baby'er.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Just for comparison, when he was a baby (may have posted this before, soz).
> 
> View attachment 320456


AWWW!!!


----------



## Numbers (Apr 28, 2022)

You can probably tell I’ve been going through photos.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2022)

Upgrade with blankets and occupant.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> View attachment 320468
> 
> Upgrade with blankets and occupant.


Pampered puss!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 28, 2022)

Lil’ Bob still sticking by Mrs SFM - he’s a wee treasure 😺


----------



## nogojones (Apr 28, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Hope Mrs SFM recovers soon.
> 
> Here's Lilith in cheeky baby pose.View attachment 320440


The tongue!


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 28, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Oh shit seeformiles wishing Mrs SFM a speedy recovery!



Thanks for all the good wishes. Mrs SFM’s hand has pretty much returned to normal size and the meds are doing their thing. 
A nice reminder of how cool the Urban cat community are and how we look after each other 🙂😺


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 28, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob still sticking by Mrs SFM - he’s a wee treasure 😺
> 
> View attachment 320470


Ah what a good boy. Hope Mrs SFM is feeling better.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 29, 2022)

Vic engaging in some serious and determined frottage with Mrs SFM’s chair (the wee deviant…):


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 29, 2022)

Sushi enquires as to why I am having me breakfast on his table.







View attachment WhatsApp Video 2022-04-29 at 8.24.43 AM.mp4


----------



## philosophical (Apr 29, 2022)

Went down to Manor House Gardens this morning and was delighted to run into local Lee legend Sadie.



Now Sadie has lost the red tag ‘do not feed me’ thingy on her collar, but what looked to me like some kind of new fangled device.
If you look at the top of the picture you see the feet of one of a class of about 25 nursery kids all in the park with their high viz stuff on.
So when perambulating the park I saw all the children were assembled in a great big hand holding circle whilst their teachers taught them the Okey Cokey. They liked it, spinning and whooping and falling over laughing as much as possible, then reassembling to carry on the controlled chaos.
So who should appear trotting across the field towards the melee, but totally fearless Sadie.
Bosh, straight into the centre of the circle to cries of ‘the cat’ from the children, who at that moment were rushing in, falling and laughing Okey Cokeying like mad.
Sadie scooted, and dodged, and ran and spun amongst the big noisy crowd until the moment she must’ve thought ‘this is all a bit much’ and she scarpered away towards the lake.


----------



## izz (Apr 29, 2022)

Numbers said:


> You can probably tell I’ve been going through photos.


...but we don't care, keep it up


----------



## Epona (Apr 29, 2022)

izz said:


> ...but we don't care, keep it up



Yes, this!!!


----------



## Cloo (Apr 29, 2022)

Vastra spent several minutes intensely snuggling her face into my recently discarded bath towel, before sitting on it in this proprietorial manner


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 29, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Sushi enquires as to why I am having me breakfast on his table.
> 
> 
> View attachment 320518
> ...


Fabulous family photo in the background!


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 29, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Vastra spent several minutes intensely snuggling her face into my recently discarded bath towel, before sitting on it in this proprietorial manner
> 
> View attachment 320584



Those little white paws..😍😍


----------



## Cloo (Apr 29, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Those little white paws..😍😍


There's something so prim about them!


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 29, 2022)

Cloo said:


> There's something so prim about them!



Yes...dainty even..🙂


----------



## Cloo (Apr 29, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Yes...dainty even..🙂


Which is funny when she's in fact such an ungainly lump!


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 29, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Which is funny when she's in fact such an ungainly lump!




She's adorable 😄


----------



## Hollis (Apr 29, 2022)

Cat/Pink Floyd heaven.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 30, 2022)

Lil’ Bob keeping an eye on Mrs SFM


----------



## philosophical (Apr 30, 2022)

More cat news from me. My internal clock woke me in order to feed feral Harry, so outside my back door was scrounger Bloom who came in to show me how long (as in length) he can be.



Then when going to feed Harry he allowed me to get the closest ever…he is still skittish though.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 30, 2022)

We are fostering another cat for a few weeks, not ideal but he was getting beaten by the other cat at his other foster home so at a pinch we had to take him in, as our cat is very tolerant of other cats. He is currently settling here:


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 30, 2022)

Comfy 🤔


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 30, 2022)

Lil’ Bob relaxes (again)


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 30, 2022)

It is lucky really that our main cat Acapulco just got stitched up after another fight so he can't go outside for a week anyway... the foster cat Napoleon is from Chelsea, I doubt he'd last long in this area without getting battered


----------



## Epona (Apr 30, 2022)

Jakey has been snoozing with his head on my arm this evening 



He liked the early renal wet food that I got from the vet today, once he's had his ultrasound and we know for definite whether he needs that or something different I'll order online which will work out cheaper per pouch, but the minimum order is twice the quantity I need between now and the date of the ultrasound (23rd May).

He wolfed it down though, it reminded me of the time OH charmingly demonstrated to me that he could fit an entire swiss roll in his mouth.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 30, 2022)

Red is winning in the cat v's scratch post manic ten minutes.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 30, 2022)

Say hello to Luna my new housemate who arrived yesterday. I'm a little in love already.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2022)

KatyF said:


> Say hello to Luna my new housemate who arrived yesterday. I'm a little in love already.View attachment 320740View attachment 320741View attachment 320742


Beautiful.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 1, 2022)

hello, luna


----------



## KatyF (May 1, 2022)

I love how she looks different in every single photo I've taken of her. And that is a lot of photos in 24 hours!


----------



## Aladdin (May 1, 2022)

Luna and Lillith should have a play date.


----------



## Chz (May 1, 2022)

Always like a baby panther. No idea what some people have against black cats.


----------



## rutabowa (May 1, 2022)

Loving life


----------



## rutabowa (May 1, 2022)

He's fine btw just got a few stitches


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 1, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Loving life



get a sunflower collar instead?



waxoyl said:


> Stan’s been helping me with the weeding.View attachment 320332


----------



## rutabowa (May 1, 2022)

Tbh it is working ok having the established cat in a funny collar, the other one isn't quite as intimidated.... still hiding away though


----------



## seeformiles (May 1, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Loving life
> View attachment 320779


----------



## Me76 (May 1, 2022)

I am getting annoyed while watching the snooker with one cat on the back of the sofa snoring in my ear and the other sitting on the arm of the sofa doing her constant, squeltchy cleaning in my other ear.  

Argh!!!


----------



## Epona (May 1, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I am getting annoyed while watching the snooker with one cat on the back of the sofa snoring in my ear and the other sitting on the arm of the sofa doing her constant, squeltchy cleaning in my other ear.
> 
> Argh!!!



At least they aren't in front of the telly swatting at the balls! 

Sonic used to love the F1, he'd sit in front of the screen and try to "catch" the cars as they disappeared off the side   (And however annoying I found it at the time when I was trying to watch something, I wish he was still doing it ❤️ )


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2022)

I've noticed when Lilith jumps on my lap for cuddles, she never does it while I'm making eye contact with her. So I have to look away and pretend I haven't seen her, as she likes to take me by surprise, or think she has.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 1, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I've noticed when Lilith jumps on my lap for cuddles, she never does it while I'm making eye contact with her. So I have to look away and pretend I haven't seen her, as she likes to take me by surprise, or think she has.



Eye contact with cats is a challenge*. Unless you then look away to one side after, thus admitting defeat. Apparently.

*ETA: as in, you are challenging them.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 1, 2022)

Oh and also unless you are blinking, every now and then. That's ok.


----------



## Epona (May 1, 2022)

Slow-blinking at cats indicates that you aren't a threat and want to be friendly, they'll do it back to you sometimes too if they are comfortable around you


----------



## Epona (May 1, 2022)

It's odd though, I mean it was absolutely clear to me that Sonic adored me (in a "nothing in this universe has ever or will ever love me as much as he does" kind of way) yet he never ever slow-blinked at me and was quite starey, he was a very intense and slightly odd cat.

I always thought that Jakey hated face to face contact with me as he would always shy away, but he's started rubbing his face on my cheek and wanting kisses on his head since Sonic died, I think Sonic was a bit intimidating to the others and territorial about me, and that Jakey didn't want to get in trouble by getting too close to me, probably a good job Sonic was a small cat and not a human!


----------



## donkyboy (May 1, 2022)

Chloe has that serious look. Looking down on her subjects from her throne


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2022)

Night night Urbs.


----------



## Aladdin (May 1, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Night night Urbs.View attachment 320843




😁  you wont be able to move til Lillith moves 🙂


----------



## Epona (May 1, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> 😁  you wont be able to move til Lillith moves 🙂



Lilith is still quite young I think, so probably a lot more active than older cats.  So it may only be 16-18 or so hours until LeytonCatLady can move without disturbing her


----------



## philosophical (May 2, 2022)

I minute ago.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 2, 2022)

Tihomoon wondered into the kitchen this morning through the cat flap. Cheeky fucker headed straight upstairs into mine and Lilith's room! I gently tried to persuade him to leave and he growled really aggressively and wouldn't move for anyone. In the end, I had to chase him downstairs, as much as I hated doing it. I was amazed as he usually puts up with Cookie pushing him around and seems to be the beta male to Cookie's alpha.


----------



## Nikkormat (May 2, 2022)

Esteé has realised that if she scratches at the wardrobe door, I will get out of bed and open it for her. Therefore she has started scratching at it when she wants me to get up and feed her. Last week she began doing this at 5am - I'd get up, open the wardrobe, and rather than jump in, she'd dash into the kitchen for breakfast. 

She did it yesterday. Now wise to her, I ignored her and went back to sleep. On waking again at 9am, I was greeted with this:


----------



## fucthest8 (May 2, 2022)

Oh, you know, just a cat asleep in a tree on a beach in Crete


----------



## rutabowa (May 2, 2022)

Napoleon getting a bit more relaxed


----------



## philosophical (May 2, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Napoleon getting a bit more relaxed
> View attachment 320908



There's _another _Napoleon!?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 2, 2022)

The children have decapitated the cat!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 2, 2022)




----------



## stavros (May 2, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I am getting annoyed while watching the snooker with one cat on the back of the sofa snoring in my ear and the other sitting on the arm of the sofa doing her constant, squeltchy cleaning in my other ear.
> 
> Argh!!!


Snooker is the perfect sport for cats. They get round their colour-blindness by closing their eyes whilst watching it.


----------



## rutabowa (May 2, 2022)

philosophical said:


> There's _another _Napoleon!?


is there another on this thread? we didn't choose the name anyway.... lets call this one Naps.


----------



## Epona (May 2, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> The children have decapitated the cat!
> 
> View attachment 320936



Can your kids come and wrap Jakey up next time he needs something done at the vet? Looks like they are experts


----------



## Schmetterling (May 2, 2022)

Prince Shafi, giving good cat. 😊


----------



## philosophical (May 3, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> is there another on this thread? we didn't choose the name anyway.... lets call this one Naps.


Which is what my neighbour calls the other Napoleon...'Naps' or 'Fluffy".
This is my local Napoleon, brother of very different looking scrounger Bloom.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 3, 2022)

Check out the latest entry in the "Cats in our garden" spring collection. 



(Stavin') Marvin 

He was looking even skinnier a few days back.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 3, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Check out the latest entry in the "Cats in our garden" spring collection.
> 
> View attachment 321075
> 
> ...


Is he okay?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 3, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Is he okay?


We're not sure. Seems healthier when he first turned up. Eyes looking better too.

Not pet cat healthy yet but hopefully if he gets some of the food we put out and uses our shelters in bad weather he will perk up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 3, 2022)

When i put the dustbins out this evening, both kitteh from flat downstairs and kitteh from next door were outside and requesting pettings.   I managed to achieve simultaneous pettings for possibly the second time in a few years (they don't get on all that well)


----------



## May Kasahara (May 3, 2022)

Met this gorgeous yellow-eyed stunner on the way back from the school run this morning, friendly as anything and really beautiful - never seen that pale marbled colouring before  I didn't fall for the hand trap though, one never knows


----------



## Dystopiary (May 4, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> We're not sure. Seems healthier when he first turned up. Eyes looking better too.
> 
> Not pet cat healthy yet but hopefully if he gets some of the food we put out and uses our shelters in bad weather he will perk up.


That's cool of you. I think he might have worms/fleas which would be stopping him putting weight on, if you can I wonder if it's worth reporting to a local cat charity that have a no-euthanasia policy. Sorry if that sounds a bit - I don't know, you're probably doing what you can. I just worry about kitties!


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Met this gorgeous yellow-eyed stunner on the way back from the school run this morning, friendly as anything and really beautiful - never seen that pale marbled colouring before  I didn't fall for the hand trap though, one never knows
> 
> View attachment 321094
> View attachment 321095
> View attachment 321096



I'm going to take a stab at the colour and say smoke black/red tortie and white.

Although the pigmented areas look paler than a normal black/red tortie, I think in this case it is due to the smoke gene which limits pigment production to the very tips of the hairs and then cuts off as the hair grows so most of the hair apart from the coloured tip is white.

She's certainly a gorgeous and unusual looking creature!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 4, 2022)

My precious baby girl.


----------



## nogojones (May 4, 2022)

This ginger tom always hangs out this end of the road. Today he's chosen he poshest car in the street to sit on.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 4, 2022)

nogojones said:


> This ginger tom always hangs out this end of the road. Today he's chosen he poshest car in the street to sit on.
> View attachment 321227


Theres a woman round here who owns a BMW convertible soft top. The top is supposed to be black, but it's the colour of every cat in the village.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2022)

Where are you sleeping humans?


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2022)

Lump of fluff


----------



## Callie (May 5, 2022)

Cat sitting! 



This is Alfie. He likes to hump the yellow blanket if I sit on the sofa


----------



## Callie (May 5, 2022)

This is Bertie, he is the biggest floof


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2022)

Oooh they are gorgeous Callie 

Is Alfie a cream point?  His eyes are a gorgeous contrast to his coat, absolutely stunning 
Bertie looks a bit pissed off bless him 

Is the catsitting something you do for friends, or is it a profession?


----------



## Callie (May 5, 2022)

Just for friends. It started as dog sitting for my boss then expanded to other colleagues and family. Then most people either moved away or sadly the dogs passed on. Now it's just these two that very occasionally need sitting. 

I can't recall the technically what colour Alfie is. His colored bits are quite gingery but yes he does have the most beautiful eyes 😻 

They're so fancy!


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2022)

Callie said:


> Just for friends. It started as dog sitting for my boss then expanded to other colleagues and family. Then most people either moved away or sadly the dogs passed on. Now it's just these two that very occasionally need sitting.
> 
> I can't recall the technically what colour Alfie is. His colored bits are quite gingery but yes he does have the most beautiful eyes 😻
> 
> They're so fancy!



That's really good!  I don't go away much, but when we went on our honeymoon our Radar (may he rest in peace, this was a long time ago now) was still a kitten and a friend stayed at ours for the duration to house sit and kitten sit for us - Radar was a right little horror (his whole life bless him) and chewed through the phone cable (landline) and stole my friend's glasses - he is extremely short sighted and could not see a thing without them - and generally terrorised him 

I was very grateful to have someone I trusted to come and look after him while we were away for a few days, and my friend got the benefit of a London flat for the week so could actually go out in the evenings with friends instead of worrying about whether he would miss the last train home or have to ask for a sofa to kip on.


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2022)

Idiot cat is currently fast asleep like this - not just asleep, but having an incredible dream because all his paws are going and he's making biting/chewing motions with his mouth so I think he is having a hunting/eating dream


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2022)

This one's even better


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 5, 2022)

Epona said:


> Idiot cat is currently fast asleep like this - not just asleep, but having an incredible dream because all his paws are going and he's making biting/chewing motions with his mouth so I think he is having a hunting/eating dream
> 
> View attachment 321279


I think Lilith was having a dream like that the other day, due to her tail twitching!


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I think Lilith was having a dream like that the other day, due to her tail twitching!



My Radar used to have nightmares sometimes - he'd be fast asleep and start making little whimpering/crying noises and then he'd get the fear mohawk thing along the spine and his tail would puff up and he'd wake up in a start, panting and whining.

I don't know what could possibly upset him that much, except that he was separated from his mother too young (we were lied to about his age and at that time didn't know any better, he was probably 6 weeks old when we got him which is just not right).  The others I've had who we got when they were older (Sonic at 13 weeks which is the minimum age for GCCF registered kittens to go to new homes, and 1 year for Jakey) never had that nightmare thing going on.


----------



## clicker (May 5, 2022)

Tinker has assumed the position.


----------



## Aladdin (May 5, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 321292
> Tinker has assumed the position.




🤣 at the one eye watching you...


----------



## Dystopiary (May 5, 2022)

ddraig said:


> View attachment 321264
> Lump of fluff


She looks like she knows she's cute!


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> She looks like she knows she's cute!


Oh yeah! 

Poor thing got shut in spare room last night until I heard her cry whilst in bed and went to let her out!


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> Poor thing got shut in spare room last night until I heard her cry whilst in bed and went to let her out!



I once took in a neighbours cat during an unexpected storm (found him trying to take shelter under a moped and he followed me into the block when I was on my way home!) - he stayed for a couple of hours cos the weather was really dreadful then went back out once the weather had improved a bit.  It was a cat I knew btw and I knew his human and where he lived.


----------



## donkyboy (May 5, 2022)

Chloe and Bella snuggling up


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 5, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe and Bella snuggling up


Beautiful. That will never happen in my household.


----------



## oryx (May 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Beautiful. That will never happen in my household.


Mine neither!


----------



## Dystopiary (May 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Beautiful. That will never happen in my household.


How is Charlie getting on with the over grooming?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 6, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> How is Charlie getting on with the over grooming?


Slowing down a bit thanks.  Think I need the pet remedy plug in. She's okay me placing a wipe next to her, but trying to rub one on her and she's offski. Sprayed some on the warm radiators and that seemed to have a good affect.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Slowing down a bit thanks.  Think I need the pet remedy plug in. She's okay me placing a wipe next to her, but trying to rub one on her and she's offski. Sprayed some on the warm radiators and that seemed to have a good affect.


Glad she's a bit better.


----------



## David Clapson (May 6, 2022)

Someone on Saltoun Rd has asked to borrow my cat to catch the mice in her flat. Does this sound practical?  If I took the cat there she would definitely enjoy exploring the whole place, but  would she smell the mice and go into hunting mode? The mice presumably have hiding places which the cat wouldn't fit into. I don't see how it would work. Apparently every kind of humane trap has been tried.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 6, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Someone on Saltoun Rd has asked to borrow my cat to catch the mice in her flat. Does this sound practical?  If I took the cat there she would definitely enjoy exploring the whole place, but  would she smell the mice and go into hunting mode? The mice presumably have hiding places which the cat wouldn't fit into. I don't see how it would work. Apparently every kind of humane trap has been tried.


No. I would not farm any of my cats out.
Cats do not like change.


----------



## David Clapson (May 6, 2022)

Mine loves new places and travel if we're together. She also likes exploring other people's houses on her own, so long as there are no cats there. I'll probably take her to this person's house just for the adventure, but I doubt she'll catch anything


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 6, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Mine loves new places and travel if we're together. She also likes exploring other people's houses on her own, so long as there are no cats there. I'll probably take her to this person's house just for the adventure, but I doubt she'll catch anything


I've never owned a cat that likes change or new surroundings ( when I've moved) so you've answered your own question.


----------



## philosophical (May 6, 2022)

Update on my two week mission to feed feral Harry whilst Wendy and Mick are away.
I have been like clockwork at 8am and 5pm.
Harry has gone from fearful to wary. When I turn up he walks towards me talking quite a lot, but still won’t eat until I move away, but in preparation today he came close and allowed two strokes.
There had been a mystery when I found a foil food container, and his bowl refilled, but I saw Wendy’s neighbour Eddie putting out his bins and he said he had fed Harry a bit because he knew Wendy and Mick were away.
This picture shows Harry prepared to get quite close to me.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2022)

Contrary to what this first appears to be, this is not an exploded bag of cotton wool but Trillian in the sun.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 6, 2022)

Itteh bitteh scrounging kitteh.

S/he likes cheese _and_ omelette


----------



## ddraig (May 6, 2022)

Look out look out!!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 6, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Itteh bitteh scrounging kitteh.
> 
> S/he likes cheese _and_ omelette
> 
> View attachment 321427


Pretty kitty!


----------



## Cloo (May 6, 2022)

Working in garden,  attracted this:


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Contrary to what this first appears to be, this is not an exploded bag of cotton wool but Trillian in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 321409
> 
> View attachment 321410



You'd think she'd boil, that coat is almost wool ffs


----------



## Numbers (May 6, 2022)

Marvellous chillin.


----------



## stavros (May 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've never owned a cat


None of us have.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 6, 2022)

"Hello internet."


----------



## ddraig (May 6, 2022)

Hai Lillith!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 7, 2022)




----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2022)

Kizzy looks like this!! 
Tooth hanging out
 And quite non responsive
Going to check on her again and if same contact vet


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 7, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy looks like this!!
> Tooth hanging out
> And quite non responsive
> Going to check on her again and if same contact vetView attachment 321587


Hope she's OK. I'm a bit under the weather today myself, probably due to the change in temp, so hopefully Kizzy is also just having an off day.


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2022)

Thanks
The tooth is loose, I nudged it and she didn't react


----------



## izz (May 7, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Thanks
> The tooth is loose, I nudged it and she didn't react


Take it you've spoken to the vet ?


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2022)

izz said:


> Take it you've spoken to the vet ?


Yes, gone to vets, tooth is out, got antibiotics and also pain killer to put on her food


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2022)

Here's the tooth!


----------



## Epona (May 7, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Yes, gone to vets, tooth is out, got antibiotics and also pain killer to put on her food



Glad you were able to get her seen quickly!  I hope she feels much better soon.


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2022)

Epona said:


> Glad you were able to get her seen quickly!  I hope she feels much better soon.


Thanks, yes a relief, she's looking a bit sorry for herself but has perked up, eaten and had lots of strokes


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2022)

My foxy friend in the garden again for some food


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 7, 2022)

i must ask mum-tat if her foxes are still around.  i didn't see them when i was there round easter - not sure if that was just chance, or if they have moved house, or had gone on holiday or something...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> My foxy friend in the garden again for some food


Cute!


----------



## polly (May 8, 2022)

She seems to be having a love/hate relationship with the heat. Well mostly loves it but is  extremely angry with me.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

polly said:


> View attachment 321750
> She seems to be having a love/hate relationship with the heat. Well mostly loves it but is  extremely angry with me.



Sonic used to blame me for fluctuations in the weather.  Glaring at me if it was too hot, or if it wasn't sunny enough (there was a sweet spot for him where it was perfect).

The morning of his last day it was overcast and he wearily made his way to the window and looked out, the weather was crap and he looked round at me and he gave me a look like it was clearly my fault. ❤️


----------



## Saffy (May 8, 2022)

Beautiful Connie, who is my daughter's cat.


----------



## Chz (May 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Sonic used to blame me for fluctuations in the weather.  Glaring at me if it was too hot, or if it wasn't sunny enough (there was a sweet spot for him where it was perfect).
> 
> The morning of his last day it was overcast and he wearily made his way to the window and looked out, the weather was crap and he looked round at me and he gave me a look like it was clearly my fault. ❤️


Whenever it rains, I get angrily yowled at. I know it's all my fault. Though I should be flattered that he thinks I control the weather.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

There was a mouse in the middle of the sitting room and Jakey was just sitting here cleaning his undergarments - we've had to go over his job description and daily tasks and duties (again!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> There was a mouse in the middle of the sitting room and Jakey was just sitting here cleaning his undergarments - we've had to go over his job description and daily tasks and duties (again!)



oh dear.  not a good performance assessment coming this year?

depends of course how long mouse has been there.  if mouse has been there long enough, he may have got the idea that it's family...


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> oh dear.  not a good performance assessment coming this year?
> 
> depends of course how long mouse has been there.  if mouse has been there long enough, he may have got the idea that it's family...



Well he gummed 7 juvenile mice to death late last year which we were hoping would put off a future attempt at the fuckers trying to breed here - but alas not and I'm not sure he can do a lot with an adult mouse due to the whole lack of teeth issue...

He is still supposed to prowl though


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> He is still supposed to prowl though



maybe he doesn't work sundays?


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> maybe he doesn't work sundays?


He has gone on a bit of a prowl after I pointed out the mouse to him - then he was all lively for 10 minutes and the mouse has now disappeared (still lurking nearby for sure).

He's just an old boy bless him.  He used to be quite predatory but he's aged a lot since Sonic died.  Now Sonic was the laziest cat ever, he never caught anything, hunting was beneath him.  He was a 100% I'm going to sit on a velvet cushion and make everyone wait on my every last need sort of cat  (He would have made a superb supervillain's cat, if only I'd managed to get the death ray fired up). He once watched Radar hunt a really big moth for an hour then dashed in and ate it leaving poor Radar wondering where his prize had gone  

But I always said Sonic was the purely decorative one.  Both Radar when he was still with us and Jakey have always been good mousers.

It's upsetting that 2 are gone now and Jakey is obviously elderly, it's like the last 15 years have gone so quick. it doesn't seem long ago that they were all young.  I'm still in quite deep grief about Sonic, he was my special one.


----------



## Aladdin (May 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> He has gone on a bit of a prowl after I pointed out the mouse to him - then he was all lively for 10 minutes and the mouse has now disappeared (still lurking nearby for sure).
> 
> He's just an old boy bless him.  He used to be quite predatory but he's aged a lot since Sonic died.  Now Sonic was the laziest cat ever, he never caught anything, hunting was beneath him.  He was a 100% I'm going to sit on a velvet cushion and make everyone wait on my every last need sort of cat  (He would have made a superb supervillain's cat, if only I'd managed to get the death ray fired up). He once watched Radar hunt a really big moth for an hour then dashed in and ate it leaving poor Radar wondering where his prize had gone
> 
> ...




Liked for the lovely memories. 

((((Epona))))


----------



## stavros (May 8, 2022)

For the first time ever next door's cat paid my house a visit today. I was sat there, watching the tele, when I see something out the corner of my eye, as she takes a look around the lounge, before departing nonchalantly through the patio doors.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

stavros said:


> For the first time ever next door's cat paid my house a visit today. I was sat there, watching the tele, when I see something out the corner of my eye, as she takes a look around the lounge, before departing nonchalantly through the patio doors.



It's her house now


----------



## donkyboy (May 8, 2022)

Rogue and Chloe snuggling. She moved closer to be with her big sister. As is always the case, Chloe is the go to girl for snuggles.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

That's absolutely adorable


----------



## Skim (May 8, 2022)

OH downstairs with Covid so I’ve been upstairs in the bedroom keeping out of the way for most of the weekend. Phoebe is loving it! She’s be very happy if I just spent every evening sitting on the bed, seeing to her needs…


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

She's so gorgeous!! ❤️

(Skim - I hope your OH feels better soon and that you stay well)


----------



## quiet guy (May 8, 2022)

Phoebe has very striking facial colouring and some very impressive whiskers


----------



## Dystopiary (May 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Sonic used to blame me for fluctuations in the weather.  Glaring at me if it was too hot, or if it wasn't sunny enough (there was a sweet spot for him where it was perfect).
> 
> The morning of his last day it was overcast and he wearily made his way to the window and looked out, the weather was crap and he looked round at me and he gave me a look like it was clearly my fault. ❤️


Edit - Deleted as didn't read the last bit properly, so maybe insensitive. My apologies.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> No, didn't read the last bit properly so maybe insensitive, deleted.


If I could have made it the middle of summer that morning for him, I would have done everything in my power to make it so ❤️

EDIT: And no no what you said was fine, absolutely no need to apologise at all 

(Going to be sad forever that he is gone, but no need to tiptoe around me - I talk about him because it makes me happy to remember him).


----------



## Dystopiary (May 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> If I could have made it the middle of summer that morning for him, I would have done everything in my power to make it so ❤️
> 
> EDIT: And no no what you said was fine, absolutely no need to apologise at all
> 
> (Going to be sad forever that he is gone, but no need to tiptoe around me - I talk about him because it makes me happy to remember him).


I can be a bit of a klutz so find it hard to gauge, so probably swing between clunkily obtuse and too polite.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I can be a bit of a klutz so find it hard to gauge, so probably swing between clunkily obtuse and too polite.


No worries, and I know that feeling also


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 8, 2022)

I tended to get some disapproval from the mogs if it was raining, more so if there was snow.

And thunder tended to get a 'will you stop that racket, we're trying to nap'


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 9, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've attracted another one. Only 5 houses where I live and rural. So I suspect another has been dumped ( cost of living maybe).
> It's beautiful and very friendly. Unfortunately Charlie has started over grooming and has bald bits on her belly and back legs
> While I figure out what to do with the stray would a feliway help with the overgrooming?
> New kitty on the block, unneutered tom.
> View attachment 320115


Billy big bollocks (the un neutered tom)  turned up for his nightly feeds. Opened the living room window and he came straight in, rubbed himself off all available rubbing stations and jumped back out.


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2022)

Can we take bets on how long it is before Billy Big Bollocks sprays on your curtains? 

He's gorgeous but I just remember what Jakey was like when we first got him (ex stud who had just been neutered, there was a bit of a settling in period in which various soft furnishings were thrown away and walls and skirting boards thoroughly washed because he decided he needed to mark everything as his territory by spraying!!!)


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2022)

He's much better behaved now btw, he does occasionally leave a great big turd on my pile of cleanly laundered socks (I say "on", but there is some burying action which occurs so it is more of a carefully hidden booby trap which will be sprung later when I am pairing up socks to go in the drawers, rather than an obvious gift on top of everything), which I can only assume is due to some invisible cat battle of the senses with laundry detergent or something - but other than that he is a lot better than he used to be about that sort of thing


----------



## philosophical (May 9, 2022)

Scrounger Bloom came in, and listened for Mrs P to come down and Dreamie him.




Then in celebration Bloom went into the back garden to roll around and celebrate this nice sunny morning.


----------



## Cloo (May 9, 2022)

Fancy meeting you here...


----------



## polly (May 9, 2022)

I love your cat's face Cloo She really looks like one of your family somehow


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2022)

polly said:


> I love your cat's face Cloo She really looks like one of your family somehow



She looks like a right character doesn't she?


----------



## polly (May 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> She looks like a right character doesn't she?



She does and there's a kind of family resemblance thing going on too! And why can't cats look like their owners too.


----------



## Numbers (May 9, 2022)

I’m listening to Reggae whilst pottering in the garden and spotted Dennis Brown chillin on top of Bestie’s hut.


----------



## Numbers (May 9, 2022)

I was listening to The Wailers so he wasn’t too happy.


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2022)

Floof warming action


----------



## pogofish (May 9, 2022)

After a hard day snoozing in the greenhouse:









						20220507_172509.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 9, 2022)

His Ollieness.


----------



## philosophical (May 9, 2022)

I went to Chartwell today, and they had this cat.



Edit, see the story below from Puddy.

This is Jock V11


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I went to Chartwell today, and they had this cat.
> 
> View attachment 321900



What a lovely looking thing!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I went to Chartwell today, and they had this cat.



they always have a ginger kitteh - apparently at the request of winston churchill









						Jock VII of Chartwell
					

From rags to riches, this is the story of a cat that got the National Trust cream, and the Churchill request that there should always be a marmalade cat at Chartwell.



					www.nationaltrust.org.uk


----------



## donkyboy (May 9, 2022)

The girls would have been in a cattery today if I hadn't cancelled my holiday to Turkey. Cancellation cost me £700


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2022)




----------



## philosophical (May 10, 2022)

I have been feeding nervous and skittish feral Harry for the last two weeks whilst Wendy and Mick have been away.
They are due back today.
Lately at the appointed times Harry has sussed my place and been waiting outside my front door.
Then he literally leads me up the garden path, swirling checking and talking to his feeding place. The first picture I have tried to include that whilst getting his bowl and pouch into the frame.



He has been getting closer too. Today I was treated to a side on thigh contact, and as I was emptying the pouch (ugh) he pushed his little head into the procedure against my hand and started scoffing even before it was all out.
Then he allowed a bit of stroking and head scratching whilst he ate.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2022)

When the bed just isn't soft enough


----------



## fucthest8 (May 10, 2022)

Breakfast companions


----------



## polly (May 10, 2022)

My daily cat news is that last night I had to chop/tease a burr out of Wicket's tummy fur and she was mad as hell about it. I woke up to find my shoes in a puddle of piss


----------



## polly (May 10, 2022)

I hope those sad reacts are for my shoes  She's ok - I was a bit worried she'd never forgive me but she had some prawns and a cuddle afterwards. Obviously had to let me know her feelings but that's alright. She's on my lap right now, slightly jumpier than usual but ok.


----------



## Cloo (May 10, 2022)

Trying not to explode with excitement about the fact we're hopefully going in a week and a half to the house of a friend one of whose cats has a litter of nine, yes,  *nine *kittens 😍 they've all made it to 4 weeks. So much squeeee!


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Trying not to explode with excitement about the fact we're hopefully going in a week and a half to the house of a friend one of whose cats has a litter of nine, yes,  *nine *kittens 😍 they've all made it to 4 weeks. So much squeeee!



How many do you think you'll have agreed to adopt by the end of your visit?  Sounds dangerous if you ask me


----------



## Cloo (May 10, 2022)

Well they're probably for-sale cats, which will save us that dilemma.  Also we have a grumpy old lady back home who wouldn't have any truck with that kind of thing.


----------



## donkyboy (May 10, 2022)

Chloe, Akiro and my foxy friend


----------



## Nikkormat (May 10, 2022)

Esteé is enjoying the sun.



I think she knows she's adorable.


----------



## Aladdin (May 10, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe, Akiro and my foxy friend



You Shall Not Pass!


----------



## Aladdin (May 10, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Esteé is enjoying the sun.
> 
> View attachment 322036
> 
> ...




Oh those cheeks....they are just so squooshilicious


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2022)

Misty blockading the hoover incase I dare put it on!

She often sits with her left paw up like that


----------



## bcuster (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (May 10, 2022)

A woman in Nottingham has made her home into a shelter for elderly and disabled cats! ❤️ 

The woman who opened cat shelter in her own home


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 11, 2022)

one of my (some time ago) colleagues had a 'wobbly' cat who sadly didn't live all that long


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> one of my (some time ago) colleagues had a 'wobbly' cat who sadly didn't live all that long



Aww, that's a shame.  They typically have a normal life expectancy (as indoor cats, they are more at risk than your average cat if roaming outdoors), but of course that isn't always the case.  Fortunately it is not a painful or distressing condition for them and with some adjustments to help them get around they can live really good and happy lives


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 11, 2022)

i'm not sure of the detail now, think there may have been other health issues as well.  it wasn't obvious when he first got two kittens.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 11, 2022)

Lilith stayed out all night and came in with half a spider web in her whiskers!


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2022)

"The things i've seen" stare there!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 11, 2022)

It's raining. This is my fault!


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> You Shall Not Pass!


To be fair it looks like quite a long walk to get around Chloe.

No offence donkyboy .


----------



## A380 (May 11, 2022)

Pip,  had some teeth removed today and an enema. £400 thank you very much...

And dental decay not covered by the insurance policy...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 11, 2022)

A380 said:


> Pip,  had some teeth removed today and an enema. £400 thank you very much...
> 
> And dental decay not covered by the insurance policy...View attachment 322124


Awww, she's a sweetie. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2022)

A380 said:


> Pip,  had some teeth removed today and an enema. £400 thank you very much...
> 
> And dental decay not covered by the insurance policy...View attachment 322124



God yeah dental work - pricey stuff that.

Jakey has had all of his bar his lower canines out over the years, and of my old deceased cats, Sonic had more than half of his out during his life (including his upper left fang, which made him look a bit wonky for the rest of his life bless him!)

The other one, Radar's, were ok for most of his life, but about a year before he died he developed an auto-immune condition where his immune system started attacking the roots of his teeth and he had to have every tooth removed except his canines in one long surgery, which was a bit nerve wracking, long time to be under GA, especially for an older cat.  He did have insurance and that was actually covered as it wasn't decay, it was an auto-immune thing that caused it so with evidence from the vet they paid that one - but yeah a lot of more routine dental work isn't covered.

I hope Pip recovers quickly - adorable looking cat, although understandably not looking too impressed right now, bless xx

Even so, I'd still heartily recommend insurance - Radar and Sonic I had from when they were kittens and were both insured, we got Jakey when he was a bit older and didn't as they were going to charge us a fair bit more than for the others, so we decided against - would have come in handy though.  In future I will definitely insure any cat the day I get it.


----------



## A380 (May 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> God yeah dental work - pricey stuff that.
> 
> Jakey has had all of his bar his lower canines out over the years, and of my old deceased cats, Sonic had more than half of his out during his life (including his upper left fang, which made him look a bit wonky for the rest of his life bless him!)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good wishes. Yes both or ours are insured, but dental decay isn't covered and I think thats a fairly standard thing.


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2022)

Attempt at innocence after being shood off the dinner table!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 11, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Attempt at innocence after being shood off the dinner table!
> View attachment 322172


That look of indignation!


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> That look of indignation!


Yup! Get it quite a bit!


----------



## seeformiles (May 12, 2022)

Lil’ Bob nicked my chair and, when challenged, struck this pose and I didn’t have the heart to move him..


----------



## philosophical (May 12, 2022)

Thought I could get some colour into todays sunny morning visit.


----------



## donkyboy (May 12, 2022)

Rogue not keen on letting Akiro into the block


----------



## philosophical (May 12, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue not keen on letting Akiro into the block


Looking for a decision ref!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 13, 2022)

Back in the UK, normal service resumed


----------



## philosophical (May 13, 2022)

I introduced Lyra the University College Oxford where my friend works cat a few weeks ago.
Here she is yesterday escaping a very boring lecture.


----------



## Signal 11 (May 13, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Thought I could get some colour into todays sunny morning visit.


Same:


And one of the usual visitor waiting for dinner to land:


----------



## High Voltage (May 13, 2022)

You'd NEVER think that it was summer now would you


----------



## Numbers (May 13, 2022)

Chillin 🐱


----------



## bcuster (May 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Smangus (May 13, 2022)

Marbles update, found her tucked in under the duvet . Did this by herself   

She has over come some of her food anxiety in the last couple of months and  has our servants training well in hand


----------



## May Kasahara (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Epona (May 13, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 322514



"You will therefore be taken to the Dune Sea and cast into the Pit of Carkoon, the nesting place of the all-powerful Sarlacc."


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Today I saw the cat that lives at the place I volunteer, I said hello as it crept into the undergrowth where it then squatted for a piss, I decided that wasn't the best time to make friendly overtures towards it


----------



## RoyReed (May 14, 2022)

Millie loves lying in the bath (no water obviously!)


----------



## philosophical (May 14, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Millie loves lying in the bath (no water obviously!)
> 
> View attachment 322543


What a lovely sight.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 14, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Millie loves lying in the bath (no water obviously!)
> 
> View attachment 322543


So photogenic!


----------



## philosophical (May 14, 2022)

In Beijing where my mother in law is, people have to get tested every blimmin 48 hours to get a green pass to go out, otherwise lockdown.
Here we see how it impacts on two Beijing cats. Not loading well, you have to hit the attachment. (Beyond my skill set to suss this).

Edit, this is a little film, apologies it doesn't seem to want to play.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 14, 2022)

Wrong thread


----------



## Aladdin (May 14, 2022)

philosophical said:


> In Beijing where my mother in law is, people have to get tested every blimmin 48 hours to get a green pass to go out, otherwise lockdown.
> Here we see how it impacts on two Beijing cats. Not loading well, you have to hit the attachment. (Beyond my skill set to suss this).
> 
> Edit, this is a little film, apologies it doesn't seem to want to play.



Cant open file. 😕


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 14, 2022)

View attachment 322562-144079f2ff8d733c91e6c06993d10311.movThis might work Aladdin


----------



## Aladdin (May 14, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> View attachment 322631This might work Aladdin



🤣
Thanks Calamity1971 👍


----------



## seeformiles (May 14, 2022)

Vic is the Lord of the back garden jungle 😼


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 15, 2022)

Letting the cats out for the first time since we moved yesterday, which was a bit nerve racking. Especially as it didn't take Odin long until he was on the garage roof and over into other gardens and out of site. Still he came back, thank god. Let him out this morning and was sat drinking my morning tea when I heard wailing. I went to investigate and saw him and a burley looking white cat having words with each other. Watched on by another. Lots of neighbours. He's just gone out again. I told him he should take the dog.


----------



## seeformiles (May 15, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Letting the cats out for the first time since we moved yesterday, which was a bit nerve racking. Especially as it didn't take Odin long until he was on the garage roof and over into other gardens and out of site. Still he came back, thank god. Let him out this morning and was sat drinking my morning tea when I heard wailing. I went to investigate and saw him and a burley looking white cat having words with each other. Watched on by another. Lots of neighbours. He's just gone out again. I told him he should take the dog.
> 
> View attachment 322711



Always a nervous moment but I’m sure you’re relieved that it’s done. 🙂


----------



## RoyReed (May 15, 2022)

Mac's decided that if Millie can get in the bath, so can he.


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Mac's decided that if Millie can get in the bath, so can he.
> 
> View attachment 322720
> 
> View attachment 322721



Cats that are mostly white with black patches are my absolute favourite - really beautiful cat ❤️


----------



## rubbershoes (May 15, 2022)

Stealth mode on


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 15, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Stealth mode on
> 
> View attachment 322802


You ain't seen me, right.


----------



## Cloo (May 16, 2022)

Caught a relatively rare Vastra noise on camera


----------



## Cloo (May 16, 2022)

Also, this very vocal guest followed me up my front steps as I brought the shopping in.


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2022)

Took Kizzy to vet after her tooth/fang incident
All good, some inflammation but healing
They said we should be brushing her teeth every day!!
Does anyone actually do this? And where do you get cat toothbrushes from? Ta


----------



## fucthest8 (May 16, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Took Kizzy to vet after her tooth/fang incident
> All good, some inflammation but healing
> They said we should be brushing her teeth every day!!
> Does anyone actually do this? And where do you get cat toothbrushes from? Ta



I would lose a fucking eye trying to do that.


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Took Kizzy to vet after her tooth/fang incident
> All good, some inflammation but healing
> They said we should be brushing her teeth every day!!
> Does anyone actually do this? And where do you get cat toothbrushes from? Ta



Don't buy an expensive cat toothbrush, go to the supermarket or a pharmacy and get a soft baby's toothbrush (this recommendation is from my vet).

It is absolutely essential though that you do not under any circumstances use human toothpaste for animals, a lot of them contain chemicals that are toxic to cats and dogs.

You can get meat flavoured toothpaste from the vet (or probably cheaper from pets@home/zooplus/petdrugsonline etc)- put a bit on the brush, let the cat kind of chew it a bit.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 16, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Caught a relatively rare Vastra noise on camera



So sweet! 



Cloo said:


> Also, this very vocal guest followed me up my front steps as I brought the shopping in.
> 
> View attachment 322883


Also very cute!


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2022)

Epona said:


> Don't buy an expensive cat toothbrush, go to the supermarket or a pharmacy and get a soft baby's toothbrush (this recommendation is from my vet).
> 
> It is absolutely essential though that you do not under any circumstances use human toothpaste for animals, a lot of them contain chemicals that are toxic to cats and dogs.
> 
> You can get meat flavoured toothpaste from the vet (or probably cheaper from pets@home/zooplus/petdrugsonline etc)- put a bit on the brush, let the cat kind of chew it a bit.



I should add that obviously I was not very diligent about it myself, having had 3 cats with only about half a full mouth of teeth between them by the time they got to 12.    (Although in my defence, one of those cats had an auto-immune condition that caused dental issues, it wasn't decay that caused him to lose them).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 16, 2022)

Epona said:


> You can get meat flavoured toothpaste from the vet (or probably cheaper from pets@home/zooplus/petdrugsonline etc)- put a bit on the brush, let the cat kind of chew it a bit.



presumably the pack has a disclaimer that they do not accept responsibility if this happens



fucthest8 said:


> I would lose a fucking eye trying to do that.



i can't imagine the mogs i used to live with taking kindly to the idea.  both had white ears, and i did follow vet's advice to put sun-block on for them.  i still have a scar from this incident...


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2022)

Reckon could probably get away with brushing Kizzy's teeth but not Misty's!!

Scene here this evening


----------



## KatyF (May 16, 2022)

Luna settling in for a nap the other day.


----------



## philosophical (May 17, 2022)

What I see through my back door almost every morning.



Then he waits in the sunlight.
This was just now.


----------



## Numbers (May 17, 2022)

Banjaxed in the heat.  He’s been outside all day which is something he never does.


----------



## Numbers (May 17, 2022)

Whereas the more experienced lie on the tiles in the bathroom.


----------



## Numbers (May 17, 2022)

The other Banjaxed brother.


----------



## philosophical (May 17, 2022)

Feral Harry as I returned home, under one of his favourite sun roof hedge locations in next door’s front garden.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2022)

Misty ain't moving today! Chucking it down here


----------



## pogofish (May 18, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Caught a relatively rare Vastra noise on camera




Old departed Whiskers was like that - very quiet/dainty meows and rasps to her people.

Which made it all the more surprising when I found that the absolutely awful/ear-splitting cat in an oil barrel-type yowling/growling noises that I'd always attributed to the other cat she was regularly fighting out in the garden at night came actually from her..!


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2022)

My dear departed Radar was like that too, he was quite mouthy and vocal as a kitten but when he was about a year old he was quite ill with something that caused a lot of throat inflammation (very worrying at the time) and almost completely lost his voice for the rest of his life.

He had a little squeak that he would occasionally make, and he did the "so happy to see you!" brrrrrrp cat trilling thing, and the "I want to kill birds akakakakakak" hunting/teeth-chattering noise, but he never miaowed again.


----------



## moose (May 18, 2022)

Our lovely Stan's having an op tomorrow to try to remove some of the large tumour on his head. Given his age, they have no idea how successful it will be, whether the wound will heal up properly, whether he'll still have an ear, or even if he'll make it out of anaesthetic. Just about to remove his food, in preparation. Quite terrified, really.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2022)

(((( stan and moose ))))

hope all goes well and hope he's a happy little sunflower soon


----------



## Callie (May 18, 2022)

(((stan moose waxoyl ))) hope it all goes smooth x


----------



## izz (May 18, 2022)

Be lucky and be well (((( sunflower Stan ))))


----------



## oryx (May 18, 2022)

Good luck Stan.


----------



## Aladdin (May 18, 2022)

Fingers crossed for Stan.
Hope you'll be ok too moose


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2022)

moose said:


> Our lovely Stan's having an op tomorrow to try to remove some of the large tumour on his head. Given his age, they have no idea how successful it will be, whether the wound will heal up properly, whether he'll still have an ear, or even if he'll make it out of anaesthetic. Just about to remove his food, in preparation. Quite terrified, really.
> 
> View attachment 323148



Oh no, poor wee lovely sunflower.

Massive worry I know.

Much love to Stan and you and waxoyl 

I hope he gets through the surgery OK, I understand that worry and all my love to you.


----------



## moose (May 18, 2022)

Thanks, folks - update tomorrow at some point. x


----------



## pogofish (May 18, 2022)

Best wishes to Stan for tomorrow.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 18, 2022)

All good wishes to Stan. 

(((Stan and his humans)))


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2022)

moose said:


> Our lovely Stan's having an op tomorrow to try to remove some of the large tumour on his head. Given his age, they have no idea how successful it will be, whether the wound will heal up properly, whether he'll still have an ear, or even if he'll make it out of anaesthetic. Just about to remove his food, in preparation. Quite terrified, really.
> 
> View attachment 323148


I'll be thinking of you both today.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2022)

Couple of Lilith's friends have come to call for her.

Cookie, next door's boy

And the tabby whose name I still don't know.


----------



## Numbers (May 19, 2022)

moose said:


> Our lovely Stan's having an op tomorrow to try to remove some of the large tumour on his head. Given his age, they have no idea how successful it will be, whether the wound will heal up properly, whether he'll still have an ear, or even if he'll make it out of anaesthetic. Just about to remove his food, in preparation. Quite terrified, really.
> 
> View attachment 323148


Scrolling down when I saw the picture first I proper LOL'd, but then I read your post.  Rooting for Stan and hope it went/or will go well today.


----------



## Numbers (May 19, 2022)

One of my co-workers.


----------



## pogofish (May 19, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Couple of Lilith's friends have come to call for her.
> 
> Cookie, next door's boyView attachment 323195
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a restaurant in Lochinver that mainly specialised in seafood.

When I was last in it, I couldn't help noticing that every window had a cat siting in it, looking-inside, hopefully!


----------



## Me76 (May 19, 2022)

Sunbathing cat.  She's been there for hours and I'm worried she's going to give her self heatstroke


----------



## Callie (May 19, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Couple of Lilith's friends have come to call for her.
> 
> Cookie, next door's boyView attachment 323195
> 
> ...


Have _you_ named the tabby??


----------



## moose (May 19, 2022)

Stan’s home, one ear completely removed and a with a fierce lion cut for summer. He looks like a gremlin. 

Currently trying to navigate his food bowl with a hard collar on, but will be off to bed with some gabapentin shortly. They’ve removed what they could of the tumour, but there’s nowhere to go if it comes back. But then he’s nearly 17, so we’ll just enjoy whatever time we have left.  

Thanks for all your good wishes, much appreciated xx


----------



## Epona (May 19, 2022)

moose said:


> Stan’s home, one ear completely removed and a with a fierce lion cut for summer. He looks like a gremlin.
> 
> Currently trying to navigate his food bowl with a hard collar on, but will be off to bed with some gabapentin shortly. They’ve removed what they could of the tumour, but there’s nowhere to go if it comes back. But then he’s nearly 17, so we’ll just enjoy whatever time we have left.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes, much appreciated xx



Very relieved to hear that he made it through the surgery and anaesthetic - every bit of time you can have with them is precious and yes he is an old boy now, but I've always thought losing them during surgery must be particularly distressing for their humans.
I hope his recovery goes well and that you get a lot longer to enjoy him in his (hopefully healthy!) dotage.

Bless his heart xx


----------



## trabuquera (May 19, 2022)

Awww. So sorry that Sir Stan's had to go from stereo to mono setting but really really glad he's made it through to enjoy being pampered and adored for a while longer.


----------



## izz (May 19, 2022)

Big love to one-eared Stan, may you heal swiftly and painlessly.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2022)

Callie said:


> Have _you_ named the tabby??


I don't feel it's my place! They've probably got numerous names and families throughout Tottenham anyway, knowing cats. I suspect my Lilith has a friend or two who"s sneaking her kitty treats on the quiet, judging by her recent weight gain. Not a lot but noticeable close up.


----------



## Numbers (May 19, 2022)

We Love you Stan 😻


----------



## rutabowa (May 19, 2022)

Cone is off! The foster cat had to move on, he had never been outside or exposed to other cats so he was too jealous and tore Acapulco's stitches, bad (and quite expensive) timing.


----------



## rutabowa (May 19, 2022)

The vet couldn't find Acapulco a surgical vest that fit because he is a "big boy" apparently, he is on a diet now. But I think the cone being off balances it out.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2022)

moose said:


> Stan’s home, one ear completely removed and a with a fierce lion cut for summer. He looks like a gremlin.
> 
> Currently trying to navigate his food bowl with a hard collar on, but will be off to bed with some gabapentin shortly. They’ve removed what they could of the tumour, but there’s nowhere to go if it comes back. But then he’s nearly 17, so we’ll just enjoy whatever time we have left.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes, much appreciated xx


Sorry about Stan's ear but hopefully that's the tumour fecked off for good. Feel better soon Stanny boy!


----------



## philosophical (May 19, 2022)

moose said:


> Stan’s home, one ear completely removed and a with a fierce lion cut for summer. He looks like a gremlin.
> 
> Currently trying to navigate his food bowl with a hard collar on, but will be off to bed with some gabapentin shortly. They’ve removed what they could of the tumour, but there’s nowhere to go if it comes back. But then he’s nearly 17, so we’ll just enjoy whatever time we have left.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes, much appreciated xx


Very best wishes.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 19, 2022)

a dog wandered in to the garden this afternoon (apparently dog had got out from a garden a street or two away)

kitty next door (smallish black + white, she must be 12 or so now) apparently chased him home...


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2022)

Earlier


----------



## Numbers (May 20, 2022)

Today’s work colleague.


----------



## pesh (May 20, 2022)

Columbo doing a bit of circus yesterday.


----------



## Cloo (May 20, 2022)

Hovering around my chair like 'THE ATENSHUNS PLZ'


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2022)

pesh said:


> View attachment 323316
> Columbo doing a bit of circus yesterday.


So you got a washing fe-line.


----------



## Numbers (May 20, 2022)

Quick colleague change.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2022)




----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2022)

So grown up!! Standing on her own 2 feet, awww


----------



## Aladdin (May 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 323368


Lilith is just so pretty. 

Beautiful green eyes.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Lilith is just so pretty.
> 
> Beautiful green eyes.


She'll be two in August but she's still got that little kitten face!


----------



## fucthest8 (May 20, 2022)

Numbers said:


> We Love you Stan 😻



Yes we bloody do. Fingers crossed for him moose


----------



## moose (May 20, 2022)

Stan seems to be doing ok-ish - he's eaten and had some water, but mainly slept all day under my desk. He's now curled up on the chair with his summer carpet-body lion cut. Hopefully the fur will grow back on his face and his exposed ear hole to protect it, and he won't look so bad.
*


Spoiler



Post operative cat - ear removed



**Post operative cat - ear removed*


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2022)

moose said:


> Stan seems to be doing ok-ish - he's eaten and had some water, but mainly slept all day under my desk. He's now curled up on the chair with his summer carpet-body. Hopefully the fur will grow back on his face and his exposed ear hole to protect it, and he won't look so bad.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


At least you've made him as comfy as poss while he recovers. He's lucky to have you.


----------



## Epona (May 20, 2022)

moose said:


> Stan seems to be doing ok-ish - he's eaten and had some water, but mainly slept all day under my desk. He's now curled up on the chair with his summer carpet-body lion cut. Hopefully the fur will grow back on his face and his exposed ear hole to protect it, and he won't look so bad.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Poor love!  It might take a bit of adjustment to get used to seeing him earless, but he doesn't care - I mean I expect it's sore and the cone is bothering him, but he won't care what he looks like and will be much happier once it's healed up.


----------



## moose (May 20, 2022)

Epona said:


> Poor love!  It might take a bit of adjustment to get used to seeing him earless, but he doesn't care - I mean I expect it's sore and the cone is bothering him, but he won't care what he looks like and will be much happier once it's healed up.


And we don't care either, as long as he's ok.


----------



## Epona (May 20, 2022)

moose said:


> And we don't care either, as long as he's ok.



Aye, it's more the fact that you know it's going to be sore while it's healing up, when my Jakey had to have major abdominal surgery a few years back it was shocking to see all the stitches after his surgery, poor love looked like he had had a zip installed and looked really sore poor thing.  (And then there was the whole cone/inflatable collar battle and he couldn't groom himself and needed a lot of help poor love).

Once he'd had the stitches out and healed of course that "poor love" sympathy feeling every time I looked at his wound went too.  It wasn't *ever* ugh that doesn't look nice, it was feeling sympathy with the poor mite and what he'd been through, if that makes sense.


----------



## moose (May 20, 2022)

Absolutely. Even though it looks rough, his haircut means we don't have to worry about him grooming for a while. He's just come down and is all over Waxoyl like a rash, snuggling up. Need to squirt gabapentin and an antibiotic down his throat shortly.


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2022)

Soooo, Kizzy was violently sick in two places earlier then almost fell over trying to walk, looked drunk!!! She did make it upstairs and hid under the bed but seemed better a short while later.
She's still not totally looking herself and partner wants to do a video consultation through the pet insurance thing

Guess they'll only say to take her to a vet or keep an eye on her??


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Soon, Kizzy was violently sick in two places earlier then almost fell over trying to walk, looked drunk!!! She did make it upstairs and hid under the bed but seemed better a short while later.
> She's still not totally looking herself and partner wants to do a video consultation through the pet insurance thing
> 
> Guess they'll only say to take her to a vet or keep an eye on her??


Forget the video consultation, take her to the emergency vet ASAP! Vomiting is one thing, but drunken walking is alarming. Hopefully it's treatable whatever it is, and I don't want to sound alarmist, but I'd say don't assume there's time to waste. 

I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Forget the video consultation, take her to the emergency vet ASAP! Vomiting is one thing, but drunken walking is alarming. Hopefully it's treatable whatever it is, and I don't want to sound alarmist, but I'd say don't assume there's time to waste.
> 
> I hope she gets well soon.



i'm inclined to agree with that

(((( poorly kitty ))))


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2022)

She is a lot lot better now, eating a bit, been outside and back and jumping up on sofa etc


----------



## Numbers (May 21, 2022)

Team Gingers, they both lie on the bed with us for about an hour every morning.


----------



## Aladdin (May 21, 2022)

ddraig said:


> She is a lot lot better now, eating a bit, been outside and back and jumping up on sofa etc


I'd still have her checked out .


----------



## Numbers (May 21, 2022)

Sleepy head.


----------



## Numbers (May 21, 2022)

My new mouse mat.


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2022)

Kizzy back to "normal" playing with and killing bits of paper


----------



## A380 (May 21, 2022)

Corfu kitehs (with added bonus donkey).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> Corfu kitehs (with added bonus donkey).View attachment 323524View attachment 323527View attachment 323528View attachment 323526


Tiny little babies.


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2022)

Seeing the little kittens makes me wish that Jakey would be alright with a kitten in the house - not going to stress him trying to find out though!


----------



## A380 (May 21, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Tiny little babies.


They spent an hour just playing. At one point they climbed a lemon tree and hung from its branches….


----------



## Cloo (May 21, 2022)

So, visiting a friend with 5 Norwegian forest cats and a litter of 9 kittens, you say?





AAAAAAAAA!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)

Cloo said:


> So, visiting a friend with 5 Norwegian forest cats and a litter of 9 kittens, you say?
> 
> View attachment 323547
> 
> ...


SQUEEE!!!


----------



## Aladdin (May 21, 2022)

Cloo said:


> So, visiting a friend with 5 Norwegian forest cats and a litter of 9 kittens, you say?
> 
> View attachment 323547
> 
> ...




😍😍😍😍


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 21, 2022)

much floof


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2022)

Mum looks utterly fed up at this point bless her 

All so sweet!


----------



## Cloo (May 21, 2022)

More floof







Tiny beans


----------



## Aladdin (May 21, 2022)

I wouldn't be able to leave without asking for  one of those little darlings....


----------



## Cloo (May 21, 2022)

Epona said:


> Mum looks utterly fed up at this point bless her
> 
> All so sweet!


You can feel how skinny she is from keeping that lot fed,  it's quite a task keeping mum well I gather.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)

Cloo said:


> More floof
> 
> View attachment 323558
> 
> ...


So cute!


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2022)

Cloo said:


> You can feel how skinny she is from keeping that lot fed,  it's quite a task keeping mum well I gather.



I can imagine, it's a drain on them with a more average sized litter - that is a massive litter in both quantity and the size of the kittens!  Poor mum!


----------



## waxoyl (May 21, 2022)

Stan’s been more Stan like . Nicking our water and taking his meds.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s been more Stan like . Nicking our water and taking his meds.View attachment 323562


Sounds like he's returning to his old self! That's great to see.


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2022)

He's looking quite perky considering he's recently had major surgery - really good


----------



## Cloo (May 21, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I wouldn't be able to leave without asking for  one of those little darlings....


Perhaps luckily they are pedigrees so we probably can't afford them. Plus Vastra would be extremely nonplussed.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)




----------



## xsunnysuex (May 22, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (May 22, 2022)

Spot the pussy cat we saw this morning


----------



## seeformiles (May 22, 2022)

Vic takes control of the box


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2022)

Morning.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 22, 2022)

Shafi is about to do his Sunday crossword.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2022)

Jakey's ultrasound tomorrow morning.

Am absolutely bricking it atm, I suffer from anxiety and am imagining worst case scenarios, including what it might show, and him busting out of the carrier on the way to or from Wanstead.  Going to get a cab rather than take him on the 2 bus journey there, to be on the safe side, he's terrible in a carrier.  He has busted a carrier door off before and it is better if that happens in a car rather than on public transport, a cab can pull over somewhere or turn around to get us back home.

He's been a bit worse again this last week - 2 incidents of throwing up after eating and another 2 where he yowled and circled before vomiting several times bringing up froth (he's moulting, possibly furball related), also he's only been doing small stools instead of his usual (although much relief was had when he produced an absolutely massive turd yesterday, I was getting ready to take him in yesterday because he had barely been shitting for a couple of days) so tomorrow cannot come soon enough.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey's ultrasound tomorrow morning.
> 
> Am absolutely bricking it atm, I suffer from anxiety and am imagining worst case scenarios, including what it might show, and him busting out of the carrier on the way to or from Wanstead.  Going to get a cab rather than take him on the 2 bus journey there, to be on the safe side, he's terrible in a carrier.  He has busted a carrier door off before and it is better if that happens in a car rather than on public transport, a cab can pull over somewhere or turn around to get us back home.
> 
> He's been a bit worse again this last week - 2 incidents of throwing up after eating and another 2 where he yowled and circled before vomiting several times bringing up froth (he's moulting, possibly furball related though), also he's only been doing small stools instead of his usual (although much relief was had when he produced an absolutely massive turd yesterday, I was getting ready to take him in yesterday because he had barely been shitting for a couple of days) so tomorrow cannot come soon enough.


Good luck to you and Jakey both tomorrow! I get what you mean about imagining worst case scenarios. I hope you get him in the carrier with the minimum of fuss.


----------



## seeformiles (May 22, 2022)

Lil’ Bob’s been on the lawn today


----------



## oryx (May 22, 2022)

Good luck for the vet's. Hope it's an event-free journey, and nothing serious.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 22, 2022)

My cat plant is flowering


----------



## philosophical (May 22, 2022)

Went to visit our little granddaughter this afternoon and Cleo the cat hung around.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey's ultrasound tomorrow morning.



hope all goes well


----------



## donkyboy (May 22, 2022)

Waiting to go outside







Outside











Chloe relaxing with mess all over her


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 22, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Waiting to go outside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, your girls look so cuddly!


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Waiting to go outside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After seeing the first photo with the caption "waiting to go outside", I was fully expecting photo 2 to be them the other side of the door "waiting to come back inside" - because, well you know, cats 

Lovely pics


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2022)

Like at our local pub there is a lovely black and white cat who lives in one of the flats behind, it was up on the low roof off the pub courtyard/beer garden tapping at a window and yelling its head off for about 20 minutes wanting to be let in - when the window was finally opened, the cat walked in halfway, went "nope" and turned around and went back out.  There was some coaxing and the cat was having none of it so the window was duly closed back to a small gap.  The cat then sat and tapped and miaowed at the window again afterwards.


----------



## moose (May 22, 2022)

Good luck tomorrow, Epona 
Stan's at the vets too, to check his progress.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2022)

moose said:


> Good luck tomorrow, Epona
> Stan's at the vets too, to check his progress.



Thank you!  And good luck to you too, hope Stan is healing well


----------



## Dystopiary (May 22, 2022)

Fingers crossed very hard for you and Jakey tomorrow Epona.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2022)

Thank you everyone for the good wishes!

He seems ok in himself iykwim, but as many of you know this has come after a period of significant weight loss and on and off vomiting, and blood tests that showed a couple of slightly raised numbers for liver and kidneys.

He's 15 so not a spring chicken any more - although I am really hoping that tomorrow's test will point out something that is manageable, I will be upset but not necessarily massively shocked if it shows something bad is going on.  Alternatively it could be a repeat of what we went through with Sonic last year, and the ultrasound doesn't really show much out of the ordinary.

Still, whatever the outcome, it is massively important to me that we have done whatever diagnostics have been recommended, and to know that we have done everything possible to try to find out what is wrong and maybe, hopefully, manage that so he stays in good health for as long as is possible.

Love him to bits, he's snoozing on my lap atm.


----------



## Aladdin (May 22, 2022)

Hope all goes well Epona


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2022)

More well wishes for both Jakey and Stan tomorrow


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2022)

Back from the vet hospital!

The ultrasound has been done, the images will be analysed by the specialist and the results sent to our vet who will phone us later in the week (except no they won't, cos they never bloody do, I expect I'll have to phone them on Friday. EDIT: I take this back, my regular vet phoned me the same day, see my post lower down the page).

Nothing obviously worrying was detected - so no large masses or anything of that nature was seen.   Still we will wait for the full analysis before fully relaxing.

Jakey was horrible to get into the carrier as usual, it's always a nightmare, but we managed it first go this time which is a bit less stressful for everyone involved, and no-one sustained any injuries on this occasion!  (I remembered to put on a thick long-sleeved fleece jacket before picking him up!)  It's not deliberate anyway, just that he panics and starts scrabbling with what seems like about 10 legs.

He was very well behaved once he was there though, the vet said he was very sweet and gentle and Jakey apparently chatted to him the whole way through the procedure, I am very relieved that no sedative was needed.  I was expecting it to go OK, Jakey is a very sweet creature and if they could manage to ultrasound Sonic without sedation I knew Jakey would breeze through it.

So we'll hear the full results later in the week.


----------



## clicker (May 23, 2022)

George doesn't watch much telly.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> Back from the vet hospital!
> 
> The ultrasound has been done, the images will be analysed by the specialist and the results sent to our vet who will phone us later in the week (except no they won't, cos they never bloody do, I expect I'll have to phone them on Friday).
> 
> ...


So far so good! Hopefully by the spirited defence he put up he's still got some go in him yet. It's good they couldn't find anything concerning.


----------



## philosophical (May 23, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 323793
> George doesn't watch much telly.


Great colour.
Why watch TV yourself when you can pass an evening looking at that beauty?
Good cat/curtain colour coordination.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 323793
> George doesn't watch much telly.


I do love a ginger tom! So handsome.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2022)

I've got a shaved saggy cat tummy on my leg - it's very warm


----------



## clicker (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Epona (May 23, 2022)

I had to have a look while he was grooming himself just now - pink cat tummy!!!

He's got an odd arrangement of nipples in the wrong places and a massive scar due to surgery years ago, I'd not seen his naked tummy since it's been completely healed, so that was interesting.


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2022)

Just had a call from our lovely vet, Angel, who has confirmed a diagnosis of Stage 1 Chronic Kidney Disease and Chronic Pancreatitis.

These are things that are commonly seen in elderly cats and therefore no big shocks or surprises, thankfully.  It is good to have a diagnosis that explains his weight loss and vomiting, and can be managed for a while (he's an old boy and I have no illusions that he is going to last forever bless him!)

Management will be by diet for now, the pancreatitis can be painful during a flare-up and cause anorexia, so I have to keep a close eye on that and phone the vet for medication if he goes through further bouts of vomiting - anti-emetics and pain relief if need be.  He does seem ok in himself (whatever that means!) though and is currently eating well, grooming, enjoying laying in the sun, wanting cuddles, and having his "funny-five-minutes", all stuff that is normal to happy cats.

If nothing goes wrong in the meantime then we'll do blood tests again in October to check kidney function, it will at some point of course decline, hopefully we can catch it when that starts to happen because it should still be manageable with diet and later on medication if/when it gets to stage 2.

So although there is stuff going wrong, this isn't an unexpected or a tragic diagnosis - catching these things early is critical to the difference between them being manageable conditions (at least for a while) and being at death's door - so I am content with knowing that we have done the right thing with all the tests and know what to do going forward.

Thank you to everyone for your support and kindness, and not least for letting me ramble on about my cats over the years.  😻 🐈

I do need to do a bit of research on chronic pancreatitis though, apparently it is very common in elderly cats - does anyone have any experience of it to share?


----------



## oryx (May 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> Just had a call from our lovely vet, Angel, who has confirmed a diagnosis of Stage 1 Chronic Kidney Disease and Chronic Pancreatitis.
> 
> These are things that are commonly seen in elderly cats and therefore no big shocks or surprises, thankfully.  It is good to have a diagnosis that explains his weight loss and vomiting, and can be managed for a while (he's an old boy and I have no illusions that he is going to last forever bless him!)
> 
> ...


Glad it was nothing terrible. You are both knowledgeable and dedicated - I'm sure you will be fine with managing his chronic conditions as much as is humanly possible.


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2022)

Misty tonight


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2022)

oryx said:


> Glad it was nothing terrible. You are both knowledgeable and dedicated - I'm sure you will be fine with managing his chronic conditions as much as is humanly possible.



Thanks!  I mean it isn't great news, those aren't things that are curable and treatment is just to stave off the inevitable for a bit and keep him comfortable and happy - but hopefully he will be with us and comfortable and happy for a bit longer, there wasn't any "sorry but he's got an aggressive brain tumour" or "we can't do anything and he has days rather than weeks" that I had with the other two iykwim. 

If we'd managed to get a diagnosis for Sonic's kidney issues sooner he might still be here, but it wasn't for want of trying - he had exactly the same tests last year that Jakey has had recently but just bad luck or bad timing, ie not at an advanced enough stage to detect, nothing showed up in those tests.  Glad that we know what is going on with Jakey and can maybe slow the progression of the diseases and keep him healthier for longer.  It does mean he is starting to be a bit on his last legs though bless his heart.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 24, 2022)

"I don't CARE if you're working, Mum! Me wants cuddles right now."


----------



## KatyF (May 24, 2022)

Luna has just done a spectacular vomit all over the rug. Looks like mainly food but I'm rusty with things like this - should I be concerned? Do we need a trip to the vets or just monitoring for now? She's currently sat having a wash on the windowsill and doesn't seem distressed.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 24, 2022)

KatyF said:


> Luna has just done a spectacular vomit all over the rug. Looks like mainly food but I'm rusty with things like this - should I be concerned? Do we need a trip to the vets or just monitoring for now? She's currently sat having a wash on the windowsill and doesn't seem distressed.


As she's quite young, she may get dehydrated quicker so I"d check with a vet just in case. I'm sure she's fine but definitely see a vet to make sure.


----------



## pogofish (May 24, 2022)

Does she get out to hunt or tend to bolt her food?  That is IME often the cause of inexplicable/one-off pukes.  Hairballs of course but your see the ball of hair and sometimes cats do chuck for absolutely no other reason than they are cats!

I wouldn't be too worried about a one-off, unless there is blood/bile/foam or combined with upset guts or obvious lethargy/unhappiness.  Its if it starts happening regularly that you need to get it investigated.


----------



## KatyF (May 24, 2022)

She's indoor only and she definitely snaffled her food down this morning before she was sick. She's been eating again just now and seems perfectly content. I'll keep an eye on her for the rest of the day and see how she is.


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2022)

If it's just a one off I wouldn't panic (unless you knew she'd eaten something bad, or there was odd stuff in it like blood or bits of plastic or something!)

They do occasionally vomit for all sorts of reasons (hair-trigger vomit reflex on them) and a once off is usually nothing to be concerned about.

So just keep an eye on her, if she does it again in a short space of time/after her next meal then phone the vet, similarly if she develops other symptoms or if it is something she does regularly.

If you think it might be to do with her eating too fast (usually when that happens it comes back up quite violently within about 10 minutes of them eating), you can get bowls that are specially shaped to slow them down when they are eating 

EDIT: Oh also, if feeding her food that has been kept in the fridge, let it get to nearer room temp before giving it to her, I made that mistake with Jakey once and it hit his stomach cold and didn't stay down long!


----------



## pogofish (May 24, 2022)

I think I'll draw a vail over the day I opened a tin of particularly smelly cat food for old BD the morning after a heavy night and a Dammed gig.

It wasn't old BD who did the sudden and inexplicable vomiting!


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> "I don't CARE if you're working, Mum! Me wants cuddles right now."
> View attachment 323887


You look like you're running the very real risk of claws in your tits. Is it really worth it?


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2022)

stavros said:


> You look like you're running the very real risk of claws in your tits. Is it really worth it?



Sonic used to sit on me like that, I used to sometimes humourously refer to my tits as my "cat shelf" 

(And yes it was worth it ❤️ )


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2022)

Since Jakey was having issues with vomming last week (not related to the above convo about one-off vomming, this is due to his recent health conditions) I've been feeding his wet food divvied up into smaller portions with a 1 hour gap between them, and adding water and giving it a stir so it ends up with a thinner gravy (the latter I started yesterday because the vet told me it's important to get as much water into him as possible) and it's going well so far, he hasn't brought it up since I started on the smaller portions (so half a portion fed at his usual time, then the other an hour later).

I used to do this with Radar too when he was having problems with chronic vomiting, which was a fairly persistent issue for him after his major illness where he had a feeding tube for a bit, which gave me the idea to try it with Jakey.  Anything that helps him keep his grub down is good.

I think he's still feeling a bit nauseous, every so often he does a sort of hiccupping thing and I think he might be about to bring stuff up.  Will keep a close eye on it and ring the vet if he starts vomming again.  He otherwise seems OK today, very cuddly and was running around investigating things earlier.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 24, 2022)

stavros said:


> You look like you're running the very real risk of claws in your tits. Is it really worth it?


She's surprisingly careful about that. I used to hate having big tits as a childfree asexual and used to feel they were wasted on me, but I suppose in a manner of speaking I am using them to nurture Lilith, even if not in the feeding sense. My housemate saw me cuddling her the other day and commented "She really brings out the mother in you!"


----------



## A380 (May 24, 2022)

Sandy beach kiteh.


----------



## moose (May 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> Sandy beach kiteh.
> 
> View attachment 323976View attachment 323977


Looks like the first cat on the moon!


----------



## Dystopiary (May 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> Since Jakey was having issues with vomming last week (not related to the above convo about one-off vomming, this is due to his recent health conditions) I've been feeding his wet food divvied up into smaller portions with a 1 hour gap between them, and adding water and giving it a stir so it ends up with a thinner gravy (the latter I started yesterday because the vet told me it's important to get as much water into him as possible) and it's going well so far, he hasn't brought it up since I started on the smaller portions (so half a portion fed at his usual time, then the other an hour later).
> 
> I used to do this with Radar too when he was having problems with chronic vomiting, which was a fairly persistent issue for him after his major illness where he had a feeding tube for a bit, which gave me the idea to try it with Jakey.  Anything that helps him keep his grub down is good.
> 
> I think he's still feeling a bit nauseous, every so often he does a sort of hiccupping thing and I think he might be about to bring stuff up.  Will keep a close eye on it and ring the vet if he starts vomming again.  He otherwise seems OK today, very cuddly and was running around investigating things earlier.


So glad he's perked up!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> Sandy beach kiteh.





moose said:


> Looks like the first cat on the moon!


----------



## donkyboy (May 24, 2022)

Akiro in the flat not in a hurry to leave. looks like he might be staying the night.


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2022)

Sisters


----------



## pogofish (May 25, 2022)

Epona said:


> Since Jakey was having issues with vomming last week (not related to the above convo about one-off vomming, this is due to his recent health conditions) I've been feeding his wet food divvied up into smaller portions with a 1 hour gap between them, and adding water and giving it a stir so it ends up with a thinner gravy (the latter I started yesterday because the vet told me it's important to get as much water into him as possible) and it's going well so far, he hasn't brought it up since I started on the smaller portions (so half a portion fed at his usual time, then the other an hour later).





Epona said:


> Since Jakey was having issues with vomming last week (not related to the above convo about one-off vomming, this is due to his recent health conditions) I've been feeding his wet food divvied up into smaller portions with a 1 hour gap between them, and adding water and giving it a stir so it ends up with a thinner gravy (the latter I started yesterday because the vet told me it's important to get as much water into him as possible) and it's going well so far, he hasn't brought it up since I started on the smaller portions (so half a portion fed at his usual time, then the other an hour later).



Yes - Madam has become more prone to vomiting as she's got older.  First after her Gingivitis where she lost quite a few teeth, so tended to bolt her food, particularly dry food, then bring it back-up.  So for a long time I barely fed her any and only smaller pieces-type foods.  Although she now manages the thyroid-type dry food better than the tinned, which is good but again, it is smaller pieces.

As her thyroid began to fail though, she began throwing-up much more often - sometimes several times a day and alongside the medication, feeding her smaller portions more regularly became the thing.  So I've got one of those programmable feeders and split her day's food into smaller portions between the trays and she is managing that very well.

Plus, after years of trying, she has learned to go for her litter tray to throw-up, which avoids a "flying lesson" out the nearest door/window when she starts to wretch.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 25, 2022)

Donut taking some tips from my daughter's favourite cuddly.


----------



## High Voltage (May 25, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Akiro in the flat not in a hurry to leave. looks like he might be staying the night.


So, ahhh! is Akiro in the process of becoming an "acquired" cat then? or just a semi-permanent visitor?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 25, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Donut taking some tips from my daughter's favourite cuddly.
> 
> View attachment 324038


That's made me fancy a party ring doughnut. (Do they exist?)


----------



## izz (May 25, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Plus, after years of trying, she has learned to go for her litter tray to throw-up, which avoids a "flying lesson" out the nearest door/window when she starts to wretch.


That is some Advanced-level kitteh training right there, normally they throw up over the duvet, duvet cover, pillows and sheet and for added lols wipe their arses on the rug.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2022)

izz said:


> That is some Advanced-level kitteh training right there, normally they throw up over the duvet, duvet cover, pillows and sheet and for added lols wipe their arses on the rug.



Aye, Jakey once threw up on my lap because he couldn't be bothered to move.


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Many many thanks!
> They are here
> And hiding
> We were given a blanket to bring
> Thought they were mates, but they are sisters!


A whole year since Kizzy and Misty arrived!


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2022)

ddraig said:


> A whole year since Kizzy and Misty arrived!



They've come a long way from lurking under the bath 
Happy adoption day Kizzy and Misty


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2022)

Thanks
Here they are from last night, sitting close to me and each other


----------



## philosophical (May 25, 2022)

The rehabilitation of Kizzy and Misty has been lovely to follow.
You have done a great job.


----------



## donkyboy (May 25, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> So, ahhh! is Akiro in the process of becoming an "acquired" cat then? or just a semi-permanent visitor?



He is a permanent visitor. Visits the flat everyday. Spends most nights with us.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 25, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> That's made me fancy a party ring doughnut. (Do they exist?)



The bloody well should!

So glad to hear things went tolerably well at the vets Epona


----------



## story (May 25, 2022)

This has made me so happy today


----------



## story (May 25, 2022)

And here is my fella staying warm on a chilly day.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 25, 2022)

story said:


> And here is my fella staying warm on a chilly day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 324115


What a happy boy!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 25, 2022)

My Lilith in her patch of sunlight.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 25, 2022)

More ginger loveliness for those who like that sort of thing


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> More ginger loveliness for those who like that sort of thing
> 
> View attachment 324121



I think it is fairly certain that everyone on this thread likes that sort of thing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> My Lilith in her patch of sunlight.



 at kittyloaf


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2022)

story said:


> And here is my fella staying warm on a chilly day.



My baby girl looking similarly contented.


----------



## Numbers (May 26, 2022)

The old boy.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2022)

Lilith was sneezing today and I noticed a green discharge from her right eye. She seems healthy enough in herself but I'm going to take her to the vet anyway. They're fully booked today but said to ring back first thing in the morning to get her an appointment. She's lively and is clearing her plate as usual, so I'm not overly worried but I'd rather make sure she's checked over. I have gently wiped the green stuff away with a cotton bud dabbed in warm salty water as advised by the vet I spoke to on the phone, and both eyes are wide open. She was more put out about me holding her down while wiping her eye but co-operated - think she trusts me by now. I'm just dreading the cat carrier battles tomorrow! Hopefully nothing worse than a bit of a cold.


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2022)

Best of luck getting her in the carrier and at the vets LeytonCatLady - best to get that checked out especially if the eyes are involved.


----------



## hegley (May 26, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (May 26, 2022)

Lil’ Bob claiming the box that they’re quite happily sharing (a miracle…)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith was sneezing today and I noticed a green discharge from her right eye. She seems healthy enough in herself but I'm going to take her to the vet anyway. They're fully booked today but said to ring back first thing in the morning to get her an appointment. She's lively and is clearing her plate as usual, so I'm not overly worried but I'd rather make sure she's checked over. I have gently wiped the green stuff away with a cotton bud dabbed in warm salty water as advised by the vet I spoke to on the phone, and both eyes are wide open. She was more put out about me holding her down while wiping her eye but co-operated - think she trusts me by now. I'm just dreading the cat carrier battles tomorrow! Hopefully nothing worse than a bit of a cold.


She's dry retching. Don't know if it's related or not but I'll definitely be taking her to the vet in the morning. I'm going to block the cat flap for the night so she doesn't escape when it's time to leave.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 26, 2022)

at poorly kitty

get well soon, lilith


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She's dry retching. Don't know if it's related or not but I'll definitely be taking her to the vet in the morning. I'm going to block the cat flap for the night so she doesn't escape when it's time to leave.



Oh dear - I hope it is nothing serious.  Best of luck to you both and lots of love!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh dear - I hope it is nothing serious.  Best of luck to you both and lots of love!


Thanks Epona and Puddy_Tat . General internet consensus seems to think it's a hairball that causes cats to dry retch. Maybe she's got a cold (which would explain the runny eye and sneezing) and she could have been coughing rather than trying to puke. Anyway, I've got a good vet who I trust to get to the bottom of the problem and give her the right treatment, and Lilith still seems lively with a healthy appetite. It's just a worry as cats can't explain in words what's wrong.


----------



## oryx (May 26, 2022)

Good wishes for tomorrow.


----------



## seeformiles (May 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Thanks Epona and Puddy_Tat . General internet consensus seems to think it's a hairball that causes cats to dry retch. Maybe she's got a cold (which would explain the runny eye and sneezing) and she could have been coughing rather than trying to puke. Anyway, I've got a good vet who I trust to get to the bottom of the problem and give her the right treatment, and Lilith still seems lively with a healthy appetite. It's just a worry as cats can't explain in words what's wrong.



Lil’ Bob has a runny eye - noticed it when we first got him. I just wipe it from time to time 🙂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 27, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob has a runny eye - noticed it when we first got him. I just wipe it from time to time 🙂


If it was just that on its own, I'd probably do the same but the sneezing and coughing along with it makes me concerned. She seems fine this morning but I don't want to take any chances. Thanks for your post though, it's good to know it's not necessarily an infection. I think the vet will probably find she's OK, it's just getting her in the carrier. I"m going to ring them at 08:30 when they open and get an appointment.


----------



## philosophical (May 27, 2022)

Yesterday Sadie Queen of Lee met her fans. She is very tolerant of the nursery school children.


----------



## seeformiles (May 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> If it was just that on its own, I'd probably do the same but the sneezing and coughing along with it makes me concerned. She seems fine this morning but I don't want to take any chances. Thanks for your post though, it's good to know it's not necessarily an infection. I think the vet will probably find she's OK, it's just getting her in the carrier. I"m going to ring them at 08:30 when they open and get an appointment.



I understand your concern. My attitude has always been that if a cat is eating, playing, is enjoying attention and grooming normally then they’re OK. If they have unusual symptoms (sneezing, coughing, etc.) then I give it a day or so to pass then, if not, it’s off to the vet. Every cat we’ve had has had a minor recurring ailment that we’ve learned to live with (With Buttons it was furballs, With Lil’ Bob it’s his runny eye, etc.) although it initially caused alarm. I’m sure Lilith will be fine 🙂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 27, 2022)

Well we got back just now. The vet confirmed she's fine, just got a cold. He gave me some eyedrops just in case her eyes get so gunky she can't open them properly, but he said there's no need at this stage as her eyes are fine. He said cats get colds on occasion just like people, and as long as she's eating and going about her normal activities, just allow her immune system to do its job and the cold should go away by itself.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 27, 2022)

We do actually give him water. He just likes to drink mine.


----------



## oryx (May 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Well we got back just now. The vet confirmed she's fine, just got a cold. He gave me some eyedrops just in case her eyes get so gunky she can't open them properly, but he said there's no need at this stage as her eyes are fine. He said cats get colds on occasion just like people, and as long as she's eating and going about her normal activities, just allow her immune system to do its job and the cold should go away by itself.


Good news. I got told the same thing by a vet, that they get colds just like we do!

To the vet with Zoe this afternoon. A pair of gardening gloves each, a piss up the wall, a bout of wailing that alarmed our other cat, and an almighty struggle with the cat carrier later, we got her there. 

It's just a check-up for her hypothyroidism and early stage kidney disease - we get the results later, hopefully.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 27, 2022)

oryx said:


> Good news. I got told the same thing by a vet, that they get colds just like we do!
> 
> To the vet with Zoe this afternoon. A pair of gardening gloves each, a piss up the wall, a bout of wailing that alarmed our other cat, and an almighty struggle with the cat carrier later, we got her there.
> 
> It's just a check-up for her hypothyroidism and early stage kidney disease - we get the results later, hopefully.


Hope all's as well as it can be.


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2022)

Good luck at the vets oryx


----------



## clicker (May 27, 2022)

George knows we've run out of Dreamies.


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2022)

I am having to really impress on OH right now the importance of him NOT feeding Jakey with bits of fish or similar items of treat food.

We're in prescription diet territory, he can't have too much protein or food that is too fatty or oily - so he certainly can't have a bit of salmon or tuna.

Sorry OH, sorry Jakey.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2022)

a tweeter thread that came up about a stray kitteh adopting some hoomans



or on threadreader

: purr :


----------



## Dystopiary (May 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a tweeter thread that came up about a stray kitteh adopting some hoomans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He looks like a little bear! Glad he found people he could trust and a home. 🐈‍⬛


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> He looks like a little bear! Glad he found people he could trust and a home. 🐈‍⬛



I think that is what is referred to as a "foster failure" - because they ended up keeping the cat.

There are far far worse ways to fail at something 

Lovely tale, thanks for posting it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2022)

Epona said:


> I think that is what is referred to as a "foster failure" - because they ended up keeping the cat.





although think in this case it was kitteh's decision - they released him back to his territory as a (former) feral and he came back a couple of hours later

🐱


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> although think in this case it was kitteh's decision - they released him back to his territory as a (former) feral and he came back a couple of hours later
> 
> 🐱



Semantics - still a foster failure 
Nothing necessarily wrong with that though, cat ended up with a loving home, humans ended up with a loving cat - it's all good


----------



## philosophical (May 28, 2022)

He had got out of the routine/habit in recent months, but last night Bloom visited to chill.


----------



## seeformiles (May 28, 2022)

Vic frottering away while squeaking and grunting. I’m giving the wee sexual deviant a pass this morning since he brought us a present of a dead rat and left it at the bottom of the stairs. He was very pleased with himself.


----------



## Me76 (May 28, 2022)

Just picked up some flea tablets from the vets as they hate the spot on so much.  About 3 million percent easier than trying to spot them.  Wrapped the tab up in some cheese and they both wolfed it down in about a nanosecond.


----------



## NoXion (May 28, 2022)

For the next two weeks, I'm going to be looking after this lovely little shit:





Who needs a monarchy when cats still remember that time when Egyptians worshipped them?


----------



## stavros (May 28, 2022)

I got spurned by four different neighbour cats this morning. One gave my finger a sniff and no more; the other three would only look at me from about 5 metres, certainly not bothering to expend any energy.


----------



## rutabowa (May 28, 2022)

Scar is healing


----------



## seeformiles (May 28, 2022)

Vic was winding Lil’ Bob up something rotten this afternoon - smarming up to Mrs SFM - so when he went into the garage, Lil’ Bob waited to get his revenge 🙂


----------



## seeformiles (May 28, 2022)

After all that nonsense they both climbed into the same plant pot and posed as they haven’t done since they were kittens 🥰


----------



## waxoyl (May 28, 2022)

At a mate’s house.


----------



## waxoyl (May 28, 2022)

At a mate’s house.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 28, 2022)

How's Lilith doing, LeytonCatLady, any better?


----------



## pogofish (May 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> I am having to really impress on OH right now the importance of him NOT feeding Jakey with bits of fish or similar items of treat food.
> 
> We're in prescription diet territory, he can't have too much protein or food that is too fatty or oily - so he certainly can't have a bit of salmon or tuna.
> 
> Sorry OH, sorry Jakey.



I'm in the same territory with madam just now - The higher iodine content of most fish-based cat food is also an issue where the thyroid is concerned.

I only very occasionally give her a very tiny bit of something fishy as a treat now - mainly when she has got completely bored with her more limited diet these days.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 28, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> How's Lilith doing, LeytonCatLady, any better?


Awww, she's good, thank you for asking! Eye still slightly runny but not as much as it was, and she's not sneezing or coughing any more. She woke me up as usual this morning demanding breakfast and she's eaten all her dinner. I guessed she'd probably be fine in a day or two but the anxious mum in me took over.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 28, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Awww, she's good, thank you for asking! Eye still slightly runny but not as much as it was, and she's not sneezing or coughing any more. She woke me up as usual this morning demanding breakfast and she's eaten all her dinner. I guessed she'd probably be fine in a day or two but the anxious mum in me took over.


Ahhhh, glad she's getting better and got her appetite. Oh yeah, know exactly what you mean!


----------



## NoXion (May 28, 2022)

stavros said:


> I got spurned by four different neighbour cats this morning. One gave my finger a sniff and no more; the other three would only look at me from about 5 metres, certainly not bothering to expend any energy.


Surely you should know by now that showing interest in a cat is a good way to get them to ignore you?


----------



## seeformiles (May 29, 2022)

Jesus Christ! Just come downstairs to find a scene of avian gore on Mrs SFM’s chair - what used to be a bird (Not for the squeamish hence the spoiler…😳) 100/1 this is Vic’s wicked work….



Spoiler


----------



## izz (May 29, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Jesus Christ! Just come downstairs to find a scene of avian gore on Mrs SFM’s chair - what used to be a bird (Not for the squeamish hence the spoiler…😳) 100/1 this is Vic’s wicked work….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I got this for you because I love you and fancy you but then I got hungry so I ate it but then I got full so I stopped. Hope you like it."


----------



## nogojones (May 29, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (May 29, 2022)

and a couple of random cats from this week


----------



## clicker (May 29, 2022)

George has decided to find his own Dreamies. He may be some time.


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Surely you should know by now that showing interest in a cat is a good way to get them to ignore you?


You say that, but there's another who lives very close to me, who comes bounding up to me when she sees me. Every cat has their own peculiarities - chin, tummy, nose, etc. This one loves the very base of her spine being rubbed aggressively. She crouches right down at the front and waves her arsehole in the air, as if she's in a particularly misogynistic ghettotech video.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> You say that, but there's another who lives very close to me, who comes bounding up to me when she sees me. Every cat has their own peculiarities - chin, tummy, nose, etc. This one loves the very base of her spine being rubbed aggressively. *She crouches right down at the front and waves her arsehole in the air, as if she's in a particularly misogynistic ghettotech video.*


You have a way with words!


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2022)

Tonight


----------



## May Kasahara (May 30, 2022)

Starting half term right.


----------



## nogojones (May 30, 2022)

clicker said:


> View attachment 324658
> George has decided to find his own Dreamies. He may be some time.


He's a beast!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Starting half term right.
> 
> View attachment 324720
> 
> View attachment 324721


So fluffy!


----------



## nogojones (May 30, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Starting half term right.
> 
> View attachment 324720
> 
> View attachment 324721


That tummy is just begging for a tickle


----------



## May Kasahara (May 30, 2022)

nogojones said:


> That tummy is just begging for a tickle


Fortunately he loves it  He's just a big teddy bear really.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 30, 2022)

In fact, you can put your whole face in his tummy and go WUBWUBWUBWUBWUB and he doesn't care  The only downside is that he sometimes gets slugs stuck in his fur, so that's a risk.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2022)

My Jakey is like that, we ask him to go rollyboy and on his back he goes then it is "grrrr Jakey Tum-Tums, Jakey Tum-Tums" while he is having tummy rubs and he is rolling around with his legs all in the air and purring really loudly.

And YES I can blow raspberries on his tummy too 

Yes we are a bit bonkers, in a good way I hope 

Didn't surprise me too much when the vet said he was absolutely fine with having an abdominal ultrasound and just purred and talked to the vet the whole way through


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2022)

Lilith stalking her favourite mouse.


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith stalking her favourite mouse.View attachment 324751


Do you get your hand slapped if you try to use the mouse? I remember that being a feature of table time.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2022)

stavros said:


> Do you get your hand slapped if you try to use the mouse? I remember that being a feature of table time.


Ha ha! No, she's quite well behaved actually and jumps off the desk when I need to do some work.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2022)

(this is the chap who found a stray cat had wandered in to his place and had kittens under his bed 4 years ago today)


----------



## Nikkormat (May 30, 2022)

Esteé has just woken for dinner.



Her previous owner (maybe landlady is a better term) passed on her vaccination papers, which show that she's not been vaccinated since 2016. A trip to the vet is coming.


----------



## oryx (May 30, 2022)

Hopefully don't need to take Zoe to the vet again until August - she's responding well to the thyroid medication and her early stage kidney disease is still at an early stage. The vet has recommended Royal Canin early renal food. 

Bet anything she doesn't like it. 

The vet also suggested we weigh her every so often to check for weight loss. That sounds about as feasible as trying to clean a cat's teeth. I'm trying to imagine weighing the laundry basket, putting her in it, and trying to get a reading. I don't foresee success. 

But all in all, hopefully she's not too bad for a 17 year old puss.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2022)

oryx said:


> Hopefully don't need to take Zoe to the vet again until August - she's responding well to the thyroid medication and her early stage kidney disease is still at an early stage. The vet has recommended Royal Canin early renal food.
> 
> Bet anything she doesn't like it.
> 
> ...



Hope all continues to go well!

Royal Canin foods come with a "satisfaction guarantee" - if your cat doesn't like it, they'll refund you.
We've never had to take advantage of this offer but our vet makes it clear, if they don't like it just return it for a refund.

My Jakey loves the early renal (both wet and dry), but he is not a fussy cat.

I have been getting it from the vet as we were waiting for tests, but it is expensive, now we know that is what Jakey needs to be on I'll order from petdrugsonline.co.uk which is considerably cheaper (I've ordered prescription dry from them before, their delivery is not as fast as some other suppliers but it did turn up and was cheaper).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2022)

oryx said:


> The vet also suggested we weigh her every so often to check for weight loss. That sounds about as feasible as trying to clean a cat's teeth. I'm trying to imagine weighing the laundry basket, putting her in it, and trying to get a reading. I don't foresee success.



does she accept being picked up?  traditional is to pick kitty up and step on the scales, then repeat without kitty.

if not, then i think any attempt is doomed to failure...


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2022)

Most bathroom scales are only accurate to the nearest 250g which is not sufficiently accurate to track weight loss in a cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 30, 2022)

Epona said:


> Most bathroom scales are only accurate to the nearest 250g which is not sufficiently accurate to track weight loss in a cat.



oh bugger

what's needed is something that looks like a comfy cardboard box that's got kitty scales at the bottom and a display somewhere discreet

someone else can build and market it, i want a percentage


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2022)

What might be better for weighing cats - parcel scales, baby scales, kitchen scales - you want something that is accurate to within a few grams and can manage up to 10kg.

Might be worth asking on freecycle or similar for baby scales - they typically have a big tray that you can pop a cat on and look at the weight before they have managed to scarper.

Dedicated pet scales like the vet has are massively expensive.

Oh, luggage scales is another idea, if you can get your cat in a carrier and use a luggage scale with a hook that you can put the handle of the carrier on.

And yes, if you can get your cat to sit in a cardboard box and pop that on a digital kitchen scale then that is good.  Or in a bag, or anything they like sitting in.
(Never had any luck weighing Sonic at home, which is a shame because if I had been able to I might have known things were serious a bit sooner).


----------



## oryx (May 31, 2022)

Thanks for all your replies. She is not a fan of being picked up!

Neither does she sleep in random boxes unlike our other cat Paddy, who is easier all round. 

It's funny trying to put weight on her (she's not skinny at the moment) as a few years ago we were trying to get her to lose it, especially after one holiday where the neighbours looked after her and fed her rather too many biscuits! She likes being stroked so I'll keep an eye on being able to feel her ribs, and other signs of weight loss.


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2022)

Just as an aside, the way you weigh a small parrot or similar bird if it won't sit on a perch on a scale, is you put it in a paper bag and scrunch it closed and pop that on the scale. 

Not sure that is useful for cat weighing in the slightest, but I thought some may find it an interesting fact


----------



## oryx (May 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> Just as an aside, the way you weigh a small parrot or similar bird if it won't sit on a perch on a scale, is you put it in a paper bag and scrunch it closed and pop that on the scale.
> 
> Not sure that is useful for cat weighing in the slightest, but I thought some may find it an interesting fact


I'm trying to imagine doing that with Zoe...


----------



## fucthest8 (May 31, 2022)

oryx said:


> I'm trying to imagine doing that with Zoe...



Can someone video you trying, please? Thanks.


----------



## seeformiles (May 31, 2022)

Vic, the baby faced killer of wildlife, dreams (probably about even more visceral bloody death…)


----------



## seeformiles (May 31, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith stalking her favourite mouse.View attachment 324751


Lilith has perfect paw placement 😼


----------



## High Voltage (May 31, 2022)

We semi-regularly weigh FiFi - the easiest way we've found is to put her in the cat basket we use to take her to the vet and we got a digital suitcase scale from Amazon, it's accurate to good enough and it has a tear function so you weigh the basket, then zero it then put the cat in and get a good enough weight - certainly to the nearest 50g

Bear in mind that the scales at our vets gives different readings every time we put anything on and that they're only really designed for dogs so something as light(??) as a cat is outside what it's meant to weigh. At least your weight will be consistent and good enough to spot trends either up or down


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lilith has perfect paw placement 😼


I thought the pic would meet with your aprrroval.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 31, 2022)

Likes the current dog food apparently...


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> We semi-regularly weigh FiFi - the easiest way we've found is to put her in the cat basket we use to take her to the vet and we got a digital suitcase scale from Amazon, it's accurate to good enough and it has a tear function so you weigh the basket, then zero it then put the cat in and get a good enough weight - certainly to the nearest 50g
> 
> Bear in mind that the scales at our vets gives different readings every time we put anything on and that they're only really designed for dogs so something as light(??) as a cat is outside what it's meant to weigh. At least your weight will be consistent and good enough to spot trends either up or down



Ooh, would you mind posting what make and model those scales are?  I've had no luck finding any that accurate in local shops (at least that I can afford!)


----------



## High Voltage (May 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> Ooh, would you mind posting what make and model those scales are?  I've had no luck finding any that accurate in local shops (at least that I can afford!)


I’m away tonight but will get in this tomorrow when I’m home


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Billy big bollocks (the un neutered tom)  turned up for his nightly feeds. Opened the living room window and he came straight in, rubbed himself off all available rubbing stations and jumped back out.
> View attachment 321827





Epona said:


> Can we take bets on how long it is before Billy Big Bollocks sprays on your curtains?
> 
> He's gorgeous but I just remember what Jakey was like when we first got him (ex stud who had just been neutered, there was a bit of a settling in period in which various soft furnishings were thrown away and walls and skirting boards thoroughly washed because he decided he needed to mark everything as his territory by spraying!!!)


Billy BB shook his arse near my prayer table. Must be lingering even though I've cleaned it.Red is displeased.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 31, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Likes the current dog food apparently...
> 
> View attachment 324910


Pretty cat!


----------



## philosophical (Jun 1, 2022)

Unexciting picture of random cat seen yesterday. A Felix cat though m’lud, so that is at least something.


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Billy BB shook his arse near my prayer table. Must be lingering even though I've cleaned it.Red is displeased.
> View attachment 324961View attachment 324962



Best bet is to use an enzyme cleaner, I've used "Urine Off" cat enzyme cleaner in the past and recommend it, the enzymes break down the proteins in the urine that cause other cats to be able to smell it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2022)

I wasn't sure if this should go in lonely tech post or here. One of my cat loves to walk between me and my screens to get attention and malts everywhere. My keyboard is a pretty terrible design for holding cat hair and being mechanical if I just use my Titan vacuum, I suspect I'll loose all my keycaps. Has anyone used the small handheld ones from Amazon and similar and do you think they'd deal with pet hair? I've used air dusters, but it's not the more economical method if I have to keep buying them.????????????????????? 



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/ColorCoral-Rechargeable-Computer-Keyboard-Detailing/dp/B08T12QV7Y/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=327FO1SMD36BM&keywords=computer+vacuum+cleaner&qid=1654072546&sprefix=computer+vacuum+cleaner+%2Caps%2C60&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzM0ZIVk8yQTZWQjZJJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNDQ5NjY0OVhMN1gxODczOFYwJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA5MDM4NzEyRkREOFdERlNHWFI2JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2022)

As if by magic she appears


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2022)

I really enjoy manually picking cat hair out of my keyboard using a business card and/or a paperclip, but that might just be me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2022)

Epona said:


> I really enjoy manually picking cat hair out of my keyboard using a business card and/or a paperclip, but that might just be me.



Mine seems to just hold the stuff and she malts a lot! Cleaned this morning...




Maybe I should vacuum the cat.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 1, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I thought the pic would meet with your aprrroval.


Mrs SFM is also a fan 😼


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 1, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Mrs SFM is also a fan 😼


I'll let Lilith know!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Maybe I should vacuum the cat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Oh yes. I wouldnt actually do it. They run at the site of it.

Frustratingly the long hair car loves being brushed and he doesn't shed as much. Katniss doesn't really like it so I can't even manage it that way.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 1, 2022)

Epona said:


> Best bet is to use an enzyme cleaner, I've used "Urine Off" cat enzyme cleaner in the past and recommend it, the enzymes break down the proteins in the urine that cause other cats to be able to smell it.


I used that, obviously not enough!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 1, 2022)

What about one of those flat roll up keyboards. 15 quid off Amazon ( other tax dodging sites available). Might be an option UnderAnOpenSky


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> What about one of those flat roll up keyboards. View attachment 32501815 quid off Amazon ( other tax dodging sites available). Might be an option UnderAnOpenSky



I think I'd rather deal with cat hair.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 1, 2022)

The other Ginger.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 1, 2022)

Numbers Beautiful.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 1, 2022)

I’ve been trying to get a top down of the other 2 but you know, cats don’t play ball.


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I’ve been trying to get a top down of the other 2 but you know, cats don’t play ball.



Well they do, but only when you are really busy trying to do something else


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 1, 2022)

Red grabbing some sun after a couple of very wet days.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 1, 2022)

Looks like he’s about to box the head off me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 2, 2022)

Mr Best enjoying the early morning Sun.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



I've given Larry a long overdue follow!


----------



## philosophical (Jun 2, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Mr Best enjoying the early morning Sun.
> 
> View attachment 325132



Whenever scrounger Bloom and other cats gaze beautifully and meaningfully out from a high position, throwing a lovely shape or profile, I always think of it as a ‘Monarch of the Glen’ pose.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 2, 2022)

Enjoying the weather like everyone. Bella always missing as she runs back into the flat when she sees Akiro or other cats


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2022)

Splendid cat tummy display in photo #1 there! ❤️


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2022)

This weekend we should celebrate all queens, present and no longer with us.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2022)

stavros said:


> This weekend we should celebrate all queens, present and no longer with us.
> 
> View attachment 325218


Wow, she looks long!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2022)

There's a huge white cat with tabby markings visiting the garden whose name I don't know but whom I've christened Fatty. He came through the cat flap today and all the way up into the bedroom before I chased him out! Not before he'd gone into the lounge and tried out the window seat though. He's lucky Lilith didn't catch him - she may be half his size if that, but she wouldn't tolerate anyone stealing her food.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 2, 2022)

Vic seducing the camera for Mrs SFM this afternoon (the wee sex case…😼)


----------



## Cloo (Jun 2, 2022)

Vastra very pleased to see us after a few days away - hanging round us lots. She was waiting for us at the top of the stairs when we got in.

Bad news is she's still making this odd sneezing/coughing up sound she was making before we left so I think visit to vets will be in order as - she's always been a slightly sneezy/throwing up sort of cat but this seems different.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 2, 2022)

stavros said:


> This weekend we should celebrate all queens, present and no longer with us.
> 
> View attachment 325218


Here’s a few of the much missed Miss Buttons 🥰


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Vastra very pleased to see us after a few days away - hanging round us lots. She was waiting for us at the top of the stairs when we got in.
> 
> Bad news is she's still making this odd sneezing/coughing up sound she was making before we left so I think visit to vets will be in order as - she's always been a slightly sneezy/throwing up sort of cat but this seems different.


Hope everything's OK with Vastra, Clo. I've had similar with Lilith recently and it turned out just to be a cold, so hopefully it'll be the same with Vastra. Give her a healing cuddle from us at Urb75!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2022)

stavros said:


> This weekend we should celebrate all queens, present and no longer with us.



next door's kitty (she is still with us), waiting to take the salute at the 2012 jubilee (flags are neighbour's not mine)


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 3, 2022)

Interesting stats from the girls youtube channel. Most viewers from the US and more men watch cat videos than women


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 3, 2022)

Hypnotised by the bees buzzing.


----------



## izz (Jun 3, 2022)

My SIL sent me a card which FiFi posed behind.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2022)

one neighbour kitteh taking a nap in her majesty's honour at jubilee party in our flats' garden this afternoon



other neighbour kitteh on the prowl for leftovers at the end of the party


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 3, 2022)

My daughter's dog and cat.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2022)

awwwww


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 3, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My daughter's dog and cat.


Best friends! How sweet.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 4, 2022)

Feel like I should draw a chalk outline around him


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Feel like I should draw a chalk outline around him
> 
> View attachment 325508



Such a dramatic pose with one of his little arms flung out like that


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 4, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Feel like I should draw a chalk outline around him
> 
> View attachment 325508


Your cats are adorable. But their size difference is


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 4, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Your cats are adorable. But their size difference is



at first glance, i thought you were responding to



Sasaferrato said:


> My daughter's dog and cat.



and was about to suggest a visit to a well known high street opticians' chain...


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2022)

Pet drugs online have completely ballsed up my order for prescription cat food and sent the wrong thing entirely, so not only have they debited £66 from me for goods that I haven't had, I now have to phone round vets on Monday to see if I can get the right food urgently and pay for it again, and try to sort out with pet drugs online about getting the correct goods or a refund (their customer service is closed over the weekend and we'll have run out of food by Monday).

I could really do without the additional expense and the stress!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 4, 2022)

Epona said:


> Such a dramatic pose with one of his little arms flung out like that


He definitely should have been on the stage  He _prances_ everywhere. 



Dystopiary said:


> Your cats are adorable. But their size difference is


Ridiculous, isn't it? Technically they're not related despite being littermates, as Donut was fostered by Viv's mum after being abandoned by his own  But one of the other two kits in that litter (ie Vivian's actual birth sib) was the absolute spit of Donut, so I suspect there is some giant black ur-tom in the neighbourhood who goes around knocking up all the local females.


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2022)

I ordered:

1x 3.5kg bag of Royal Canin Early Renal Cat Dry Food
48x 85g pouches of Royal Canin Early Renal Cat Wet Food
Cost of £66

I received:
1x 1.5kg bag of Royal Canin Early Renal Cat Dry Food
2x 400g bags of Royal Canin Renal Select Cat Dry Food

It's the wrong time for this sort of thing to get fucked up, I have emergency funds for Jakey related expenses, but that is intended for vet bills - OH normally pays for food and paid for this order and that and a big leccy bill wiped him out this week - at least I can afford to get some more cat food (assuming I can find some to buy on Monday) but having that money gone while the incorrect order is sorted out does of course have an impact and is quite stressful, so I am really really fucked off with the fuckup.

Jakey of course is blissfully unaware about any of this:



EDIT: What a terrible photo, that was "pro" mode on my phone ffs, I need to see if my digital camera still works.

Also we do have enough dry food to last, but he is going to pester me to within an inch of my life on Monday if he doesn't get his wet din-dins, he'll be an insufferable food pest and then sulk  (and of course I want more than anything for him to be happy in his dotage).  I might only give him half a pouch of wet tomorrow so I have half a pouch for him Monday just in case I can't get any until Tuesday!  He isn't very good at judging quantities, as long as some arrives at the appointed time he'll be happy


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 4, 2022)

Exhausted after moving from the bed to the sofa


----------



## clicker (Jun 4, 2022)

George feeling superior , due to bagging himself Mayfair and Park Lane.


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 4, 2022)

The top hat is a nice touch


----------



## clicker (Jun 4, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> The top hat is a nice touch


He wanted the shoe, but I'd picked first.


----------



## clicker (Jun 4, 2022)

Game over.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 4, 2022)

My dear little boy sitting next to me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 4, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> My dear little boy sitting next to me.



he looks faintly uninspired.  is it the weather, or the jubilee?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 4, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he looks faintly uninspired.  is it the weather, or the jubilee?


Prob Rod Stewart. Dreadful row.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 5, 2022)

Yesterday in Manor House Gardens I encountered Queen of Lee Sadie by the historic ice house.
She then chose to do some cute rolling about.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 5, 2022)

I have caught the angry silent MAOW on camera


----------



## Callie (Jun 5, 2022)

Was that two maows? The first tiny??


----------



## Cloo (Jun 5, 2022)

Quite possibly. I'm not sure what it's about,  for reasons given in the video caption....


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 5, 2022)

Cloo said:


> I have caught the angry silent MAOW on camera




His Ollieness will come and meow at you in the living room, to get up and let him out the front door. Go out the cat door and walk round? Of course not, after all why do you have staff if it isn't for things like this?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 5, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Prob Rod Stewart. Dreadful row.


Wasn't it? The sound on the whole thing was dreadful.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 5, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Wasn't it? The sound on the whole thing was dreadful.


He should really retire in my view. Terrible. Social media really wasn't kind to him today.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 5, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> He should really retire in my view. Terrible. Social media really wasn't kind to him today.


He should have retired some time ago. However, if I was in his place and people were still buying tickets... I saw the Stones a couple of years back, Jagger still has it, so does Elton.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 5, 2022)

Rod Stewart hasn't been great for a long time.
True story. We were in the audience before Covid for a show he was appearing in. He threw his arms about mid song. Only for his bracelet to fly off his arm.  
Watching all his staff scrabbling around hunting for it was better than watching his performance. Took them quite some time to find it.  😂


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 5, 2022)

Rogue moving close to Chloe for a bit of a nap. Chloe always the cushion for her younger siblings.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2022)

Been away for 3 nights and had someone we know who loves cats and lives close by to feed and check on them
Kizzy was not happy when we got back! Running away, scowling and ducking strokes, all fine about 15 mins later 
Misty was curled up on pillow as took duvet


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 5, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy was not happy when we got back! Running away, scowling and ducking strokes, all fine about 15 mins later



i used to get that if i'd been away - i would get pointedly ignored for about half an hour, then would get a purr pile on my lap (two fairly substantial mogs)


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2022)

Ugh I just waited on hold for 20 minutes to pet drugs online only for someone to answer and say everyone is busy at the moment and they'll get someone to call me back.

Jakey was on my lap and thought I was talking to him and started waahing loudly so I and the person on the other end of the line were having to repeat ourselves over him loudly chatting to me.   I did explain that "sorry, the cat thinks I am talking to him" and we had a good laugh about it 

One of the best things about OSH (although there are many best things!) is the back and forth conversations you have with them


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> Ugh I just waited on hold for 20 minutes to pet drugs online only for someone to answer and say everyone is busy at the moment and they'll get someone to call me back.
> 
> Jakey was on my lap and thought I was talking to him and started waahing loudly so I and the person on the other end of the line were having to repeat ourselves over him loudly chatting to me.   I did explain that "sorry, the cat thinks I am talking to him" and we had a good laugh about it
> 
> One of the best things about OSH (although there are many best things!) is the back and forth conversations you have with them


That's a really sweet anecdote despite the inconvenience.


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2022)

I've now spoken to customer service, they have assured me they will sort it out - arrange for the incorrect delivery to be collected and the correct one to be sent.
I'll still have to nip up the vets tomorrow for an emergency box of the correct food to tide us over til it's sorted, but I now feel reassured that we haven't just pissed £60+ up the wall and that we are going to get the correct food order - just might take a few days to sort.
Phew!


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2022)

I'd always been of the opinion that tummy-tickles were the Marmite of the feline world: around half are happy to have their midriffs worshiped appropriately; whereas the other half treated it as a trap for hand mauling.

I think there's a third group, based on a couple of cats I've met recently. They roll onto their side, inviting the tickle, but when it's administered they get back on their feet, as if they're ashamed of the guilty pleasure.


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2022)

Typically when cats roll onto their back it is apparently an invitation to stroke their head/face/chin rather than their tummy, we just misinterpret it.  So possibly going in for a tummy rub is a bit of a surprise to some cats!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 6, 2022)

My laptop companion. Everyday Chloe sits next to me watching while I surf the net.  She just likes the mouse cursor movements, scrolling of the webpages, youtube videos and movies/tv shows.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> My laptop companion. Everyday Chloe sits next to me watching while I surf the net. She just likes the mouse cursor movements, scrolling of the webpages, youtube videos and movies/tv shows.



and you can tell she thinks that twat johnson is a twat


----------



## Nikkormat (Jun 6, 2022)

Esteé a couple of days ago. She rarely sits on the sofa. Five months with me, and she's started coming to me to be stroked, every now and then.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and you can tell she thinks that twat johnson is a twat


She looks like she's putting a hex on him!


----------



## izz (Jun 6, 2022)

I was just thinking she'd lost s little of that Stroppy Cat look 😀


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> My laptop companion. Everyday Chloe sits next to me watching while I surf the net.  She just likes the mouse cursor movements, scrolling of the webpages, youtube videos and movies/tv shows.


Is showing her that part of a tactic to make her think you're not so bad after all?


----------



## moose (Jun 7, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 325986


She reminds me of a vintage book cover I love.


----------



## Epona (Jun 7, 2022)

moose said:


> She reminds me of a vintage book cover I love.
> 
> View attachment 326101



That's perfect!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2022)

moose said:


> She reminds me of a vintage book cover I love.
> 
> View attachment 326101


My landlord came over on Sunday with his 12-year-old daughter, and she showed me a pic of her best friend's cat who could be Lilith's twin. There's something about black cats that's extremely captivating.


----------



## moose (Jun 7, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> My landlord came over on Sunday with his 12-year-old daughter, and she showed me a pic of her best friend's cat who could be Lilith's twin. There's something about black cats that's extremely captivating.


I've never had one, but keep thinking I should, one day.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2022)

moose said:


> I've never had one, but keep thinking I should, one day.


They are lovely creatures. Black cats, especially female ones, are shy but ever so affectionate when they come to know and trust you.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 7, 2022)

Haven't seen Akiro for almost 2 days now. His brothers Miko and Draco are about. But haven't seen him. Miss this handsome ginger boy.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Haven't seen Akiro for almost 2 days now. His brothers Miko and Draco are about. But haven't seen him. Miss this handsome ginger boy.


Awww, he's very cute...hope he's OK. He is ginger, so he's probably hiding from the summer weather.


----------



## story (Jun 8, 2022)

When I come home late after a gig, my cat and I go for a stroll together through the neighbourhood. He’s usually outside when I get home but as soon as he notices I’m back he’ll come barrelling through the cat flap and come straight to the front door, full of eager intention.

He doesn’t walk close to me, instead he bounds ahead or lurks behind, accompanies me alongside under the parked cars or through the gardens. If I lose sight of him I stop and give a two-tone whistle. Sometimes he likes to trick me by disappearing, and when I’ve whistled  for a while he suddenly pops up under my feet or sneaks past me from a behind a garden wall, making sure to bump me as he passes so I know he’s there.

I keep a steady pace and if he’s hanging behind for some reason, he’ll then run to catch up to me and overtakes me, close enough to brush my leg as he passes.

We walk familiar territory and he shows me his routes through the estates, disappearing round corners and appearing again further on, looking for me over his shoulder. Sometimes I’ll turn a corner and he’ll hold back, so I know we’re venturing off his patch. Then I’ll go really slow and give him time to decide if he’s comfortable. If he is, he’ll stick pretty close to me and then the next time we walk that way, he’s much more confident so I guess he goes back to that place and explores it on his own. A couple of time’s he’s been really reluctant so I’ve turned back and we’ve gone a different way.

He doesn’t like human activity so he’ll cross the street to avoid people or go along underneath the parked cars. Occasionally someone will notice that I’m accompanied by a cat “Hey! There’s a cat following you!” or “There he is! Are you looking for your cat? He’s there!” .

We always walk a circular path, and when we’re heading home he’ll often lay down and wait in an effort to delay getting home.

The foxes are really curious, sometimes they follow at a distance. Sometimes my cat and the fox will have a staring contest.

I’m glad to say he seems really street savvy, never goes near a car with the engine running and always waits for cars to pass before moving on.


I tried taking sone photos the other day but they look like shit, so you’ve got this little vignette instead.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)

story said:


> When I come home late after a gig, my cat and I go for a stroll together through the neighbourhood. He’s usually outside when I get home but as soon as he notices I’m back he’ll come barrelling through the cat flap and come straight to the front door, full of eager intention.
> 
> He doesn’t walk close to me, instead he bounds ahead or lurks behind, accompanies me alongside under the parked cars or through the gardens. If I lose sight of him I stop and give a two-tone whistle. Sometimes he likes to trick me by disappearing, and when I’ve whistled  for a while he suddenly pops up under my feet or sneaks past me from a behind a garden wall, making sure to bump me as he passes so I know he’s there.
> 
> ...


That's really cool, thanks for sharing. And for future reference, no such thing as a shit cat pic!


----------



## petee (Jun 8, 2022)

from one of my kitteh channels.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)

My furry loaf.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 8, 2022)

moose said:


> She reminds me of a vintage book cover I love.
> 
> View attachment 326101



Others by D B Olsen with cat themes



			» Reviewed by William F. Deeck: D. B. OLSEN – Cats Don’t Smile.


----------



## moose (Jun 8, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Others by D B Olsen with cat themes
> 
> 
> 
> » Reviewed by William F. Deeck: D. B. OLSEN – Cats Don’t Smile.


I've never read any of them, but I like the covers


----------



## Epona (Jun 8, 2022)

I am pleased to report that my cat food delivery balls-up has now been resolved completely to my satisfaction - incorrect parcel collected for return, correct parcel delivered.

Although I was panicking a bit on Saturday, it has all worked out fine - their customer service was wonderful when I got to speak to someone and sorted it out politely without a quibble, they phoned back every time they said they would do and kept me informed.

The downside is that their customer service only operates office hours Monday-Friday and I think I am just a little too used to being able to contact a company right away if things go wrong.
The massive upside is that my £66 order would have cost £85 from Pets@Home
I think having office hours only customer service is worth the savings, now I know how good they are about rectifying an error - just bad luck really that it took place at a weekend and I couldn't progress it until Monday.

So as everything has been resolved to my satisfaction, I am now happy to order from Pet Drugs Online again and to recommend them to others - I would suggest make sure you order goods in plenty of time rather than leaving it til the last minute due to restricted customer service hours.  A mistake _was _made but was rectified and the savings are worth it.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> I am pleased to report that my cat food delivery balls-up has now been resolved completely to my satisfaction - incorrect parcel collected for return, correct parcel delivered.
> 
> Although I was panicking a bit on Saturday, it has all worked out fine - their customer service was wonderful when I got to speak to someone and sorted it out politely without a quibble, they phoned back every time they said they would do and kept me informed.
> 
> ...


I just had a similar situation with the pet insurance. I usually go to the Tottenham branch of my vet practice but when Lilith had her cold a couple of weeks ago, they had no appointments and sent me to Stoke Newington. Stokey only have two members of staff at the moment due to Covid absences and it took them longer than usual to process the claim form, but they were lovely when I chased them yesterday (as prompted by Petplan) and got an email from PP to confirm they've processed my payment today!


----------



## story (Jun 8, 2022)

A photo of my cat that isn’t a photo of my cat.



Tooth-holes in the dry food bag, sustained when I was late home from work.


----------



## Epona (Jun 8, 2022)

story said:


> A photo of my cat that isn’t a photo of my cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was the food bowl actually empty, or was it a feline matter of principle?


----------



## story (Jun 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Was the food bowl actually empty, or was it a feline matter of principle?



Principle, Epona.
He doesn’t like it if it’s been on the plate for more than about four hours. Much prefers it fresh from the bag.

In an ongoing quarrel of attrition, I’ll add smaller and smaller amounts of fresh biscuits to the plate, which he nibbles off the top, until he’s hungry enough to tackle the nasty stale biscuits. When the plate is clean he gets a half scoop of all fresh biscuits, which he’ll polish off with gusto, ask for just a little more, which he’ll then pick through and leave to go “stale”.

He gets a lovely portion of proper wet food every day too.
but, yunno, cats.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm just sat on the kitchen floor trying to sort out my life. Unfortunately if you sit too long anywhere in this house this will happen


----------



## Epona (Jun 8, 2022)

Their presence may not sort out your life, but it makes trying to do so a little warmer and lovelier


----------



## zora (Jun 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Typically when cats roll onto their back it is apparently an invitation to stroke their head/face/chin rather than their tummy, we just misinterpret it.  So possibly going in for a tummy rub is a bit of a surprise to some cats!



That would explain a lot! 😅


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2022)

kitteh next door was being a flower this evening


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)

Tihomoon came upstairs again and tried to sleep in Lilith's bed! I chased him back down again but offered him a stroke, only for him to slap my hand. Obviously doesn't like women telling him no...


----------



## bcuster (Jun 8, 2022)

Rare male "calico" cat adopted:



			https://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article262255147.html


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 8, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Rare male "calico" cat adopted:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article262255147.html


Comet is a great name for a cat.


----------



## bcuster (Jun 8, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Comet is a great name for a cat.


This cat is as rare as a comet...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Comet is a great name for a cat.


There's a Canadian guy I follow on Twitter who has a gorgeous Blue Russian and named him Cabot after his favourite golf course.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 8, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> There's a Canadian guy I follow on Twitter who has a gorgeous Blue Russian and named him Cabot after his favourite golf course.View attachment 326285


Ahhhh. That's a cat that KNOWS he's cute. 

But my second thought was, is it pronounced Cabb-_oe_, Cabb-_otte, Cabb_-ot, or _Cay_-bot. Or something else. 🤔


----------



## story (Jun 8, 2022)

Mid-leap


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2022)

at kitteh in mid take-off


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Ahhhh. That's a cat that KNOWS he's cute.
> 
> But my second thought was, is it pronounced Cabb-_oe_, Cabb-_otte, Cabb_-ot, or _Cay_-bot. Or something else. 🤔


As far as I know, it's the third one.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 9, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> As far as I know, it's the third one.


That'll do then.  I know it's silly but I do like to have a set pronunciation in my mind for things, or I can't quite read them properly.


----------



## waxoyl (Jun 9, 2022)

Stan’s back on the sun flower hat. His stitches are out now. Keeping him in a little longer till everything heals up nicely.


----------



## Epona (Jun 9, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s back on the sun flower hat. His stitches are out now. Keeping him in a little longer till everything heals up nicely. View attachment 326434



Pleased to hear he is doing ok


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2022)

As I drew my curtains last night I saw a neighbour's cat prowling over my front garden. She looked up at me and, almost to demonstrate the respect she had for me, squatted and took what was a monumentally large dump, complete with a very satisfied face.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 9, 2022)

Whatever was causing Vastra to make alarming sneezing/hacking noises for about a fortnight seems to have cleared up in the last few days, thankfully, so no call to vet necessary.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2022)

Both of em, yesterday


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2022)

Any advice/experience on best high quality cat food please?
We were told they'd been giving them felix by the RSPCA when we got them
Sometimes they don't eat it and have been sick
Partner has ordered Anifit and they both seem to like (at the moment!) but it's from Germany and pricey!!

Thanks


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 10, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Any advice/experience on best high quality cat food please?
> We were told they'd been giving them felix by the RSPCA when we got them
> Sometimes they don't eat it and have been sick
> Partner has ordered Anifit and they both seem to like (at the moment!) but it's from Germany and pricey!!
> ...



My girls won touch cheap supermarket brand food. they only eat 






and





you got to get the sensations quick as its no longer produced so once it sells out. thats it


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 10, 2022)

And on the third day, the prodigal cat returned


----------



## story (Jun 10, 2022)

story said:


> When I come home late after a gig, my cat and I go for a stroll together through the neighbourhood. He’s usually outside when I get home but as soon as he notices I’m back he’ll come barrelling through the cat flap and come straight to the front door, full of eager intention.
> 
> He doesn’t walk close to me, instead he bounds ahead or lurks behind, accompanies me alongside under the parked cars or through the gardens. If I lose sight of him I stop and give a two-tone whistle. Sometimes he likes to trick me by disappearing, and when I’ve whistled  for a while he suddenly pops up under my feet or sneaks past me from a behind a garden wall, making sure to bump me as he passes so I know he’s there.
> 
> ...




Here he is delaying the homeward leg of the journey.


----------



## story (Jun 10, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Any advice/experience on best high quality cat food please?
> We were told they'd been giving them felix by the RSPCA when we got them
> Sometimes they don't eat it and have been sick
> Partner has ordered Anifit and they both seem to like (at the moment!) but it's from Germany and pricey!!
> ...




Do you have a freezer?

I find Katkin Club affordable and easy (it’s an online subscription service) and the food is good. Once I successfully switched him over there’s been very little wastage.

It’s apparently vet approved etc, but you need enough freezer space to store a month’s worth at a time.

Hit me up for the reference thing so I get the 50 % off thingy. And I’m happy to answer questions, give tips about how to make the switch etc.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 10, 2022)

More comedic sleeping


----------



## Chz (Jun 10, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> My girls won touch cheap supermarket brand food. they only eat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bernard also a big fan of the Purina Gourmet for his gooshy food. Though I think he likes that shredded meat "cake" one best and the fillets in gravy second. Which is to say the gravy itself takes top spot, but the fillets not so much. 

He's been very resistant to any crunchy food that's not Royal Canin, though. Which is a pain, since the supermarket up the road has Purina, but not that and I have to make a trip to Pets@Home. He rather likes their goosh too, but I'm not _made_ of money!


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 10, 2022)

^ comedic sleeping is what Donut does best


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 10, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> My girls won touch cheap supermarket brand food. they only eat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm seriously thinking about putting our two fussy gits on a water diet for a day or two.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 10, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> More comedic sleeping
> 
> View attachment 326539


We've got that quilt cover.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2022)

story said:


> Do you have a freezer?
> 
> I find Katkin Club affordable and easy (it’s an online subscription service) and the food is good. Once I successfully switched him over there’s been very little wastage.
> 
> ...


Many thanks 
This is one of the ones being considered but yes freezer space is an issue


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> My girls won touch cheap supermarket brand food. they only eat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks
They do like that purina stuff and we've tried the doubly delicious felix and "as good as it looks" not seen the crunchy selections one


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 10, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Thanks
> They do like that purina stuff and we've tried the doubly delicious felix and "as good as it looks" not seen the crunchy selections one



You are unlikely to find selections in stores as it's discontinued. I can't find it anywhere so order it online


----------



## Epona (Jun 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm seriously thinking about putting our two fussy gits on a water diet for a day or two.



If you mean not feeding them, that is extremely dangerous for domestic cats - if they go without food for more than about 24 hours their liver starts to be broken down.  You shouldn't fast them without veterinary supervision under any circumstances.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 10, 2022)

Evening from Marvellous.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 10, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm seriously thinking about putting our two fussy gits on a water diet for a day or two.



I found that when I put the girls in a cattery, Chloe always comes back weighing less. The cattery I take them to, weigh cats when they come in and feed them accordingly. 

I would never not feed my girls.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 10, 2022)

The irresistible Dennis Brown.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 10, 2022)

Hi, from Ti


----------



## Numbers (Jun 10, 2022)

And saving the Mr Best for last.


----------



## Epona (Jun 10, 2022)

I love all your cats Numbers - so lovely and I always look forward to photos of them


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 10, 2022)

Another afternoon RnR day for Chloe and Akiro


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 10, 2022)

Arnold's suddenly decided that he likes to sleep on pillows. Naughty boy! 
But who would have the heart to move him off in the day? He looked so peaceful.


----------



## oryx (Jun 10, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Arnold's suddenly decided that he likes to sleep on pillows. Naughty boy!
> But who would have the heart to move him off in the day? He looked so peaceful.


That's deliberate. They always look their cutest when lying where they shouldn't be.


----------



## petee (Jun 10, 2022)

Numbers said:


> The irresistible Dennis Brown.
> 
> View attachment 326580



a true, a true, a true


----------



## Numbers (Jun 11, 2022)

Lounge Cat


----------



## Numbers (Jun 11, 2022)

My current view.  Mrs N is the other side of him.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 11, 2022)

Most mornings have a visit like this


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 11, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> And on the third day, the prodigal cat returned


Akiro looks sad at returning to the fold


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 11, 2022)

Epona and others who were interested in weighing a cat and the scales we use, sorry it took me so long to respond to this but this is what you want and it's available from Amazon

etekcity luggage scales


----------



## Epona (Jun 11, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Epona and others who were interested in weighing a cat and the scales we use, sorry it took me so long to respond to this but this is what you want and it's available from Amazon
> 
> etekcity luggage scales



I actually went out and bought some scales this morning!  It is the Salter Ultimate Accuracy Electronic Scale which I checked, is accurate to 50g.
If anyone is thinking of buying bathroom scales for this, do check, as most of the lower-end ones are 250g but this is a more accurate affordable one (£24 from Argos).

So I was able to weigh Jakey to check which flea treatment dose to get, am now confident that he is 4.2kg +/- 50g and can still have the large cat dose.
If I weigh him on these once a week I can now at least have some idea of ongoing weight loss and spot any acceleration (although it does seem to have stabilised a bit, thank fuck - he's a bit skinny but he hasn't got a lot skinnier in the last couple of months). 

I had to pick him up and weigh us together and then weigh myself, I am now feeling extremely depressed and miserable, it's been a while since I weighed myself and I am not happy


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Epona and others who were interested in weighing a cat and the scales we use, sorry it took me so long to respond to this but this is what you want and it's available from Amazon
> 
> etekcity luggage scales



surely there's a niche, and they could market the  etekcity kitty scales...



Epona said:


> I had to pick him up and weigh us together and then weigh myself, I am now feeling extremely depressed and miserable, it's been a while since I weighed myself and I am not happy


----------



## Chz (Jun 11, 2022)

What is this thing in your hand that's getting attention that _I_ should be getting?


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Arnold's suddenly decided that he likes to sleep on pillows. Naughty boy!
> But who would have the heart to move him off in the day? He looked so peaceful.


Pictures, please, or I don't believe you.


----------



## story (Jun 11, 2022)

story said:


> Here he is delaying the homeward leg of the journey.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326500





A touch of the "Beam me up Scotty"s here. Or maybe he's waiting for more of his kind to be beamed down in the ongoing Mission  Overlord.


----------



## story (Jun 11, 2022)

And another from last night's sojourn.





I did try to get some of him walking along behind and ahead of me, but it’s not possible. He darts about and is not interested in being still.

”It’s a walk, so we’re walking! Keep up! (Unless I’m delaying the return to base, in which case I’m going to lie here for a while…..)”



ETA Note how he deliberately looks away from me as part of the delaying process. If he doesn’t see me, I don’t exist. So he can’t register my intentions.

However, a couple of times recently he has laid down almost between my feet. I’ve not worked out what that’s about (maybe for security as we approach an unfamiliar space).


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 11, 2022)

stavros said:


> Pictures, please, or I don't believe you.


I'm on it!


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I'm on it!


Yeah! you're not getting a like for that . . . pics or stfu


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 11, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Akiro looks sad at returning to the fold



I spoke to his owner. she kept indoors for two days after giving him flea treatment.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 11, 2022)

The growth of Chloe's tummy is evident from pics taken 5 years apart


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 11, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> The growth of Chloe's tummy is evident from pics taken 5 years apart


That's just good livin'


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 11, 2022)

Here he is, the cheeky blighter! 



It seeme like nothing could wake him so thought it better not to try. 



Spoiler



View attachment stormcat.mp4


----------



## Epona (Jun 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Here he is, the cheeky blighter!
> 
> View attachment 326784
> 
> ...



Looks like he's exactly where he's supposed to be to me   ❤️


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Here he is, the cheeky blighter!
> 
> View attachment 326784
> 
> ...


Awww! How old is he? He looks so kittenlike but I know he can't be because I remember you posting about him at least a year ago.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 11, 2022)

Good old feral Harry enjoying some of the evening sun today.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> Looks like he's exactly where he's supposed to be to me   ❤️


Yes, he looked too comfortable and sweet to move him. 😍


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 11, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Awww! How old is he? He looks so kittenlike but I know he can't be because I remember you posting about him at least a year ago.


Yes, he's about eight but he is quite kitten-like. Am biased though of course! I need to post another one of him with his eyes open again soon, not happening often at the moment though, he likes to sleep in the warmer weather.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 11, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Yes, he's about eight but he is quite kitten-like. Am biased though of course! I need to post another one of him with his eyes open again soon, not happening often at the moment though, he likes to sleep in the warmer weather.


Lilith's the same, even though she's coming up to her second birthday in August. She and Arnold probably still get asked for ID in the cat offy!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 11, 2022)

story said:


> And another from last night's sojourn.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326773
> ...


He's positively posing!


----------



## Cloo (Jun 11, 2022)

Vastra,  increase derp levels...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Vastra, increase derp levels...



looks like there's a medium level hmph going on


----------



## NoXion (Jun 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> For the next two weeks, I'm going to be looking after this lovely little shit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess who just brought in a dead mouse? 

Maybe it's his way of thanking me for feeding him these past two weeks.


----------



## story (Jun 12, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He's positively posing!




From tonight's walk.


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2022)

story said:


> From tonight's walk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326837


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 12, 2022)

Going critical


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 12, 2022)

story said:


> From tonight's walk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326837


Magic Cat!


----------



## manji (Jun 12, 2022)

Dexter ex- feral waiting for his food. He’s amazing and the photo makes him look cute. Just before this was taken he had jumped on my chest while I was asleep miaowing loudly and had his face right up against mine. I realised I forgot to feed him before we went to bed. 
He wasn’t aggressive but certainly assertive.
He drinks from a cup nothing else. Do many other kits do that ?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 12, 2022)

Afternoon cat thread.

I would like your opinions please. I'd start another thread but I don't want _them_ <gestures> ruining it.

This is Lyndon. Before being rescued he was a proper street cat. He's about 10 or so, we don't really know. He now has almost no teeth. 



We're keeping him in today because lately he's started bothering one of our neighbours and refusing to come in for dinner. He has medication with his dinner, so it's an important meal. It seems that part of his reason for suddenly being obsessed with these neighbours is that the black and white cat that he used to fight with all the time is frequently in their garden. You may remember the horrible tear in his ear.

Last night my neighbour returned Lyndon to us at almost midnight, after we'd resigned ourselves to him not coming in. He'd managed to nab him just as him and the black and white cat were squaring off.

So here's the question. I'm wondering if it would be better all round if he became a house cat. I'm fully aware that a large part of my thinking is selfish, but I really worry - especially with no real teeth - that he is always going to come off worse in fights, but he doesn't seem inclined to stop.

I'll stop now before this turns into an essay, but what do you reckon people? As I'm sure you will understand, I really want to do what's best for him. Thanks.


----------



## story (Jun 12, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Magic Cat!




I guess it shows that he does look directly at me sometimes...


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2022)

fucthest8 - you aren't going to get a fully rounded unbiased viewpoint from me about this, and I consciously make an effort usually NOT to tell people whether their cats should be indoors or allowed out, it's not something where I think there is a wrong or a right of it, I do it one way myself but I am aware that is controversial and  it certainly isn't a hill I want to die on.

For me, personally, my cats have always been 100% indoor cats.  Only have 1 left now, but they all had really happy lives, I don't think anyone who met them would have said they were missing out on anything fundamental to their wellbeing.  I have a lot of vertical space for them indoors (ceiling high bookcases lining every room) which is something they enjoy.

I've never kept in a cat that was used to going out however, that is a bit different territory for me and I can't comment directly on that.  Except if he had contracted FIV or FELV or had lost his sight you'd keep him in for the sake of his health and wellbeing, and however difficult, he would adjust to that.

So it's up to you really, if you feel that being out is having a bad impact on him, you may well decide that he needs to stay in.  I can't tell you whether that is right for him or you, but I can say with some confidence that indoor cats that have never been out can have the most wonderful lives.  With cats that have been allowed out, it is going to be an adjustment for them and one that I cannot give advice about, other than to see how it goes and wish you luck


----------



## polly (Jun 12, 2022)

I've had indoor cats who were pretty happy too. Currently keeping ours inside because the idiot blackbirds have nested in our garden again and she's killed one of them already  She's very pissed off about it but she was stray until recently so is used to autonomy and the outdoors. I think if your cat is in danger outside then it's a good decision fucthest8  and he'll get over it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2022)

Sunbathing in the garden


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2022)

manji said:


> He drinks from a cup nothing else. Do many other kits do that ?



conventional wisdom is that cats are sensitive to anything touching their whiskers, so water should be served in a dish that's wide enough not to touch their whiskers and put them off the idea.

many kittehs have not read the advice







(random interweb image - not a kitteh i know)


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> conventional wisdom is that cats are sensitive to anything touching their whiskers, so water should be served in a dish that's wide enough not to touch their whiskers and put them off the idea.
> 
> many kittehs have not read the advice
> 
> ...



I've seen my Jakey get his head stuck in a pint glass, they really aren't as bright as the ancient Egyptians would have you believe


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 12, 2022)

fucthest8 .. have you an outdoor area that can be framed off to allow Lyndon to go outside but still stay in an enclosed space?


----------



## story (Jun 12, 2022)

I used to have a pint glass of water on my bedside cabinet at night. One day one of the cats discovered the pleasure of putting her paw into the water and looking at it though the side. Then she realised that if she put her paw behind the pint glass her paw changed shape and position. So she played with that for a few days. (Very smart, this cat: always puzzling things out for herself.) Then she started tipping the pint over right into my face to wake me up. Once, I assumed it was an accident resulting from her paw experiments. Twice, I gave her the benefit of the doubt. The third time, I looked directly at her in fury and she was all, like, “Yeah, get up you lazy fuck!” So after that I started keeping water in a clip top bottle instead.


----------



## moose (Jun 12, 2022)

fucthest8 Depends how much he loves the outdoors, I guess. We've had a hard time keeping Stan in whilst he gets over his operation - much sulking, howling, trying to rip the catflap off the wall, etc. I think we only really got away with it because he was in pain for a while, and how he's raring to be out again. 

Keeping him in will test your nerves as much as his, I suspect - but he will get over it eventually.


----------



## story (Jun 12, 2022)

story said:


> From tonight's walk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326837



On last night’s walk, he was slightly ahead of me and I noticed another cat sneaking up behind him. I made what I hoped was an alarm noise, called his name and fortunately he realised I was warning him about something. Just as the other cat launched into a sprint attack, my fella made a swift clever circle to get out of his reach. Came towards me and turned to face the enemy, with me behind him. The other cat kept coming ( maybe didn’t realise the human was associated with the cat) so my fella darted behind me. I had managed to get my phone out and the torch on, waved it in the other cat’s direction while hissing and windmilling my arms about. Other cat was all, like “Blimey! Did NOT expect that!” and sat down to watch us leave his territory.

Around another corner, on the estate, I noticed he was looking up at a particular spot. I looked too and saw a lovely dainty tabby female. My lad gazed up at her and she looked down at him with a mixture of contempt and curiosity. He made a couple of passes beneath her balcony, then lay down and stared at her for a while longer. I was waiting and watching them. Then he remembered me, looked about, jumped up, couldnt see me (I’d tucked myself against the wall) and called for me. He’s got almost no miaow, so it sounded rather plaintive. I gave him the whistle and we went on.  But I bet he goes back there to pay compliments to her again. He’s neutered, but I don’t suppose that makes him entirely immune to the allure of beauty.


----------



## story (Jun 12, 2022)

fucthest8 
When I lived in a small flat with no outside space except for a light well, I had two cats. One was perfectly happy being indoors and even after I moved to a place with a garden she’d spend most of the time indoors. The other cat was born on a farm and was pretty miserable being indoors. He tolerated it but he wasn’t happy, not really. When he went to live somewhere with outdoor access he was almost never indoors, just came home to eat and sleep and to deliver mice. He lived with my sister and she told tales about how she’d come out in the morning to find five, six , seven mice laid out neatly on the step with their tails hanging down over the edge.

I reckon it depends on the cat. You won’t know if you don’t try.



I had a cat who was a real warrior, always guarding the boundaries and checking that everyone was alright. More like a loyal guard dog than yer average cat. He started coming in with torn ears and fight wounds that went septic. So often that the vet agreed to waive the consultation fee to allow us to get the necessary treatment each time. The other cat was a huge bushy snot-green tabby with great yellow eyes, and they seemed evenly matched, My warrior would get the better of him at least half the time. One afternoon I was doing some gardening out the front and a tall skinny man came to the gate. He said “Your cat beats up my cat”. I said “I know, and your cat beats up my cat. What can we do about it?” He said “Nothing, I guess” and he turned and shuffled off. After a while they seemed to arrive at some kind of truce and the beatings ceased. I realise this doesn’t help anyone anywhere.


----------



## izz (Jun 12, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Afternoon cat thread.
> 
> I would like your opinions please. I'd start another thread but I don't want _them_ <gestures> ruining it.
> 
> ...


You could try keeping him in from evening until morning mebbe, see how that goes ? We've managed to do that with ours as we don't like having to capture and release random rodents and bats when we could more enjoyably be asleep and it's done wonders to cut down the attrition.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 12, 2022)

Thanks you lot, that's all really helpful.

Epona  I was thinking about making sure he had climbing opportunities and places to sit high, good call. He has access to every room in a two story house, so it's not exactly a small space and we can do lots to make it more interesting.

izz keeping him in all night is what we had been doing, but it relies on him coming back for his dinner which he's started not doing, the twit. (And literally running away if you go to get him   )

moose he's actually ok about it - grumbles and fusses first thing, but then takes himself off to sit on our windowsill - and then bed per the picture. Where he stayed til tea. After which he moved his base of operations to Mrs St8s lap. So that all gives me hope. It's literally like not going out allows him to relax.

story but actually you make the very good point that it depends on the cat - if he was behaving like moose described Stan being, or your cat that ended up at your sister's, I'd definitely change my mind.

Aladdin that actually could work, I have a sort of verandah that I could do that with. One to think about once we see how we get on, mostly due to ££ being tight right now. 

Thanks again everyone, appreciated.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 12, 2022)

story said:


> On last night’s walk, he was slightly ahead of me and I noticed another cat sneaking up behind him. I made what I hoped was an alarm noise, called his name and fortunately he realised I was warning him about something. Just as the other cat launched into a sprint attack, my fella made a swift clever circle to get out of his reach. Came towards me and turned to face the enemy, with me behind him. The other cat kept coming ( maybe didn’t realise the human was associated with the cat) so my fella darted behind me. I had managed to get my phone out and the torch on, waved it in the other cat’s direction while hissing and windmilling my arms about. Other cat was all, like “Blimey! Did NOT expect that!” and sat down to watch us leave his territory.
> 
> Around another corner, on the estate, I noticed he was looking up at a particular spot. I looked too and saw a lovely dainty tabby female. My lad gazed up at her and she looked down at him with a mixture of contempt and curiosity. He made a couple of passes beneath her balcony, then lay down and stared at her for a while longer. I was waiting and watching them. Then he remembered me, looked about, jumped up, couldnt see me (I’d tucked myself against the wall) and called for me. He’s got almost no miaow, so it sounded rather plaintive. I gave him the whistle and we went on.  But I bet he goes back there to pay compliments to her again. He’s neutered, but I don’t suppose that makes him entirely immune to the allure of beauty.



All these posts by the way are excellent by the way. Living up to your username. Lovely, keep them coming.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 12, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> fucthest8 .. have you an outdoor area that can be framed off to allow Lyndon to go outside but still stay in an enclosed space?
> 
> View attachment 326909View attachment 326910


That's brilliant!


----------



## Nikkormat (Jun 12, 2022)

Esteé is being quite photogenic this evening. She loves paper bags, both for play and sleeping on. She has access to the bed, the sofa, some old t-shirts in one of her boxes, but she prefers a paper bag.





I think this one means "put your phone away and feed me".


----------



## moose (Jun 12, 2022)

I believe that outside caged area is known as a catio


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 12, 2022)

moose said:


> I believe that outside caged area is known as a catio




And what might be under said catio??


Surely some skeletal remains of birds..


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2022)

If you do decide to build a "catio", I can give advice about the gauge of mesh you need for cat-safe stuff - I've built catproof/catsafe mesh doors etc.

I'd have to dig through old email order confirmations to remind myself, so just ask if you find you need that info - I will see if I can find it in the meantime anyway.

EDIT: Found the info easier than I thought thank you google for saving every bit of info I have ever searched for or sent a mail about  , for cat stuff you should get 25x25mm 16 gauge or 18 gauge mesh - that is the right hole size that they can't do themselves an injury on it, and the right strength for if they try to climb up it or try to wreck your handiwork.


----------



## story (Jun 12, 2022)

In the apple tree this afternoon


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 12, 2022)

story said:


> In the apple tree this afternoonView attachment 326952View attachment 326953View attachment 326954


Awww...he's so cute. Picture purrfect!


----------



## manji (Jun 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> fucthest8 - you aren't going to get a fully rounded unbiased viewpoint from me about this, and I consciously make an effort usually NOT to tell people whether their cats should be indoors or allowed out, it's not something where I think there is a wrong or a right of it, I do it one way myself but I am aware that is controversial and  it certainly isn't a hill I want to die on.
> 
> For me, personally, my cats have always been 100% indoor cats.  Only have 1 left now, but they all had really happy lives, I don't think anyone who met them would have said they were missing out on anything fundamental to their wellbeing.  I have a lot of vertical space for them indoors (ceiling high bookcases lining every room) which is something they enjoy.
> 
> ...


Dexter likes going outside but there a couple of nasty rogue cats and a fox den very close by. Couple of years ago he had his tail bitten by a fox and recently this. There’s actually two fang marks there and that’s after the wound was attended to. I worry about when he gets older and slows down.


----------



## Epona (Jun 12, 2022)

manji said:


> Dexter likes going outside but there a couple of nasty rogue cats and a fox den very close by. Couple of years ago he had his tail bitten by a fox and recently this. There’s actually two fang marks there and that’s after the wound was attended to. I worry about when he gets older and slows down.



OMG the poor darling - lots of love to him, that looks really sore


----------



## manji (Jun 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> OMG the poor darling - lots of love to him, that looks really sore


He was brave. He didn’t lick or scratch it . It healed really quickly. We heard a curfullel outside and he came through the cat flap pissing blood. My daughter saw him come in he did one miaow , which she claims sounded like “ mummy “ stood there shaking. Hannah picked him up and brought him into the front room . Hannah couldn’t speak.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2022)

(((( dexter ))))


----------



## manji (Jun 12, 2022)

manji said:


> He was brave. He didn’t lick or scratch it . It healed really quickly. We heard a curfullel outside and he came through the cat flap pissing blood. My daughter saw him come in he did one miaow , which she claims sounded like “ mummy “ stood there shaking. Hannah picked him up and brought him into the front room . Hannah couldn’t speak.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 12, 2022)

Big Chloe sniffing window she hasn't smelled before


----------



## Chz (Jun 13, 2022)

What we've done to cut down on fighting (it never goes away until they're 100% indoors) is that the cat flap is locked outwards between ~5pm and ~7am. Bernard comes down for breakfast (half a can of goosh next to the kibble) and heads out for ablutions. Wanders in and out for the day until 5 or so, and then he'll come in when he wants the other half of that goosh. He does not go out at night-time at all. It's not as safe as a full indoor life, but I think it's a decent compromise in letting him be "cat" without too much danger. Yes, he still has the odd fight - particularly when a new cat moves in. Yes, he could still get smooshed by a car.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 13, 2022)

Most days it thrills me having morning visits from scrounger Bloom. When he sees me through the glass door he bounds and scoots right across the grass so quickly I fear he will bash his head on the door. But Bloom has good brakes, and he assumes the demand position immediately.
Anyway, here is this morning’s contented scrounger cat position.


----------



## Epona (Jun 13, 2022)

Things that I find myself saying to idiot cat:

"er... Jakey, come and sit on my lap so that your tail isn't in my cup of tea"

🤦‍♂️


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 13, 2022)

story said:


> In the apple tree this afternoonView attachment 326952View attachment 326953View attachment 326954


He has a very cartoonish kitten face


----------



## pogofish (Jun 13, 2022)

He hasn't been very visible for a while, although I do catch glimpses occasionally but tonight, he spent a good two hours following me round the garden, sitting close by, quietly meowing and hissing, before taking-up a spot by the strawberries where he sat for about half an hour:









						20220613_202821.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				












						20220613_202917.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 13, 2022)

pogofish said:


> He hasn't been very visible for a while, although I do catch glimpses occasionally but tonight, he spent a good two hours following me round the garden, sitting close by, quietly meowing and hissing, before taking-up a spot by the strawberries where he sat for about half an hour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks purrfectly content!


----------



## story (Jun 13, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> He has a very cartoonish kitten face



He really does. It’s almost embarrassing.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 13, 2022)

Ambush by Chloe and Rogue


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> If you do decide to build a "catio", I can give advice about the gauge of mesh you need for cat-safe stuff - I've built catproof/catsafe mesh doors etc.
> 
> I'd have to dig through old email order confirmations to remind myself, so just ask if you find you need that info - I will see if I can find it in the meantime anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Found the info easier than I thought thank you google for saving every bit of info I have ever searched for or sent a mail about  , for cat stuff you should get 25x25mm 16 gauge or 18 gauge mesh - that is the right hole size that they can't do themselves an injury on it, and the right strength for if they try to climb up it or try to wreck your handiwork.



Outstanding, thanks! Yes, will definitely be going DIY, "just" need to build a screen with a human door in it to go across the front of the verandah.

It's the start of day 3 of him being indoors. No major drama yet.


----------



## polly (Jun 14, 2022)

I've compromised on my garden ban by sitting out here with her, while the birds go nuts. She keeps complaining about the noise  Killing some grass instead of babies though.


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2022)

I saw one of my neighbour's cats, the one who likes to shake her arse in the air for a back stroke, twice last night. Both times she was resting in the tea cosy mode (legs tucked under body) and just looked at me, the subtext being she couldn't be arsed.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 14, 2022)

"Can I be arsed to catch this fly or is it too hot?"


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> I saw one of my neighbour's cats, the one who likes to shake her arse in the air for a back stroke, twice last night. Both times she was resting in the tea cosy mode (legs tucked under body) and just looked at me, the subtext being she couldn't be arsed.


Tea cosy mode!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2022)

Kizzy still can't be arsed!


----------



## pogofish (Jun 15, 2022)

He visited again tonight, and spent a good while following me around whilst I watered the plants.

Then he sat proudly out on the grass, looking for more attention, so I went-up and talked to him and he quietly hissed and chattered back, then started to move closer.

Then, when he was just about right-up to me, he took a sudden fast lunge at my feet and attacked my boots - he just can't seem to lose that aggressive streak.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 15, 2022)

Lil’ Bob is on a spider hunt and has just disappeared under the couch from where all manner of scratching and mewing is now emanating:


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 15, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob is on a spider hunt and has just disappeared under the couch from where all manner of scratching and mewing is now emanating:
> View attachment 327315View attachment 327316


We had a huge spider in the kitchen. I shoved in Smokie, a large cat. the spider ran at Smokie, Smokie fled.


----------



## izz (Jun 15, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob is on a spider hunt and has just disappeared under the couch from where all manner of scratching and mewing is now emanating:
> View attachment 327315View attachment 327316


How do those guitars not get scratched/knocked over ? Awesome ! Do quite enjoy a maple neck by the way.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 15, 2022)

izz said:


> How do those guitars not get scratched/knocked over ? Awesome ! Do quite enjoy a maple neck by the way.


I don’t know! Just careful I suppose 🙂. I’m not that precious about my instruments and I leave round the house in case I fancy a strum. They’re made to be played and I play them 7 days a week. The two in the picture are a thin bodied, narrow necked Ibanez acoustic with an inlaid pickup at the top of the fretboard. Not the most expensive guitar (about £130 iirc) but plays beautifully and plugged in sounds like a hollow body E355. Knocks spots off guitars ten times the price. Hiding behind it is a 1980s Japanese Strat that I bought from a dodgy chap after a gig in the early 90s for £70! It is great for twiddling with while watching TV 😎


----------



## pogofish (Jun 15, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob is on a spider hunt and has just disappeared under the couch from where all manner of scratching and mewing is now emanating:
> View attachment 327315View attachment 327316



That is nothing compared to having two cats and a mouse loose in the house!


----------



## moose (Jun 15, 2022)

Stan is still dressed as a sunflower till his earhole heals a bit more. Most of the scar has knitted together nicely, and his fur's growing again. He's let out for his daily constitutional, but not allowed the cat flap to come and go as he pleases, yet.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 15, 2022)

Good to see he's healing well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 15, 2022)

(((( grumpy little sunflower ))))


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 15, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> We had a huge spider in the kitchen. I shoved in Smokie, a large cat. the spider ran at Smokie, Smokie fled.


Lil’ Bob is a fearless hunter (& eater) of spiders and bluebottles while Vic won’t get out of bed for anything smaller than a mouse. Bob doesn’t really know what to do with mice and birds - if anything, he tries to make friends with them while his brother barely hides his disgust.


----------



## bcuster (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2022)

No drinking a morning coffee in the garden for me


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 16, 2022)

Another morning lap cat.


----------



## Epona (Jun 16, 2022)

Here's mine!


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 16, 2022)

For some reason, when it's very hot she sometimes goes and snoozes amongst the curtains - certainly not the coolest place in the house.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 16, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> For some reason, when it's very hot she sometimes goes and snoozes amongst the curtains - certainly not the coolest place in the house.
> 
> View attachment 327481View attachment 327480


Why / how aren't those curtains shredded??


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 16, 2022)

Bella sat on the communal stairway trying to prevent Akiro entering the flat. Didn't work as a sped past her...


----------



## waxoyl (Jun 16, 2022)

Stan’s on next doors wall topping his tan.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> View attachment 327461View attachment 327462


Were you tempted to call, "Fetch!"?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2022)

Hot cat says "turn the temp down please hooman"


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2022)

Still there!
Joined by hungry Misty (now fed)


----------



## bcuster (Jun 16, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Hot cat says "turn the temp down please hooman"View attachment 327556


what a beauty!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 16, 2022)

Landlords Will Be Forced To Allow Tenants To Have Pets
					

The new rules are set to be included in the Renters Reform Bill




					www.ladbible.com


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 16, 2022)

Chloe and Rogue sharing moments together


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 16, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe and Rogue sharing moments together


Awww! So lovely.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 17, 2022)

Tobsy not liking this heat me thinks.  Silly arse is scared of the cool mat.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 17, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Tobsy not liking this heat me thinks.  Silly arse is scared of the cool mat.
> 
> View attachment 327648


Awww, I love his eyes! So striking.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2022)

I have no idea where my 4 are, none are in the usual spots and no doubt are banjaxed in one of the neighbours gardens.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 17, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I have no idea where my 4 are, none are in the usual spots and no doubt are banjaxed in one of the neighbours gardens.


It's hot so there's lots of flies for them to chase.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 17, 2022)

Why not just sleep it off!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 17, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Tobsy not liking this heat me thinks.  Silly arse is scared of the cool mat.
> 
> View attachment 327648


What a bonnie moggie.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2022)

The 2 little ones have turned up, there’s not much life in them tho’.


----------



## bcuster (Jun 17, 2022)

This woman posts from the war front in Ukraine and is a huge cat fan. She's definitely worth following if you're on Twitter:


----------



## Cloo (Jun 17, 2022)

MOAR of my friend's kittens! Now rehoming,  drop me a line if you want contact details


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2022)

Cloo said:


> MOAR of my friend's kittens! Now rehoming,  drop me a line if you want contact details
> 
> 
> View attachment 327682



How's mum doing? She must be utterly fed up and exhausted by now with so many of them!
They're gorgeous, did you say they were NFCs or was it MCs?  I know you did say a while back.  Big floofy ones, anyway


----------



## Cloo (Jun 17, 2022)

They're at least half NFC!


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2022)

This is my first summer in a while not having a cat living with me. However I noticed last night I did what I always did when She let me sleep in one of her beds, and went duvet-less, other than tucking my feet in, lest they get mauled.


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2022)

stavros said:


> This is my first summer in a while not having a cat living with me. However I noticed last night I did what I always did when She let me sleep in one of her beds, and went duvet-less, other than tucking my feet in, lest they get mauled.



I can't sleep with my feet uncovered, I don't know why, it just feels very vulnerable.  I _could_ blame Radar, may the furry little shite rest in peace, and his night time raids on my toes, but I think I've always done that.  Also a duvet never prevented Radar from waking me up shrieking in the middle of the night, where there's a will there's a way etc


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> I can't sleep with my feet uncovered, I don't know why, it just feels very vulnerable.  I _could_ blame Radar, may the furry little shite rest in peace, and his night time raids on my toes, but I think I've always done that. Also a duvet never prevented Radar from waking me up shrieking in the middle of the night, where there's a will there's a way etc


I can't either, it comes from growing up with an annoying brother who'd think it was funny to sneak in my room and tickle my feet when I was sleeping. And yes, covering my feet doesn't stop Lilith waking me up when she wants!


----------



## Cloo (Jun 17, 2022)

Vastra is on our table being long


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 17, 2022)

bcuster said:


> This woman posts from the war front in Ukraine and is a huge cat fan. She's definitely worth following if you're on Twitter:



Oh her pinned tweet, in their little vishyvankas, my heart! ❤️


----------



## bcuster (Jun 17, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Oh her pinned tweet, in their little vishyvankas, my heart! ❤️



Pantherka!  what a name! i love it...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 17, 2022)

Cloo said:


> MOAR of my friend's kittens! Now rehoming,  drop me a line if you want contact details
> 
> 
> View attachment 327682


Must - not - PM - aaarrrgghh


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 17, 2022)

A drama in three acts.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 17, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Vastra is on our table being long
> 
> View attachment 327701


Lilith on my bed being long.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith on my bed being long.View attachment 327716


I'd love to see a 'badly drawn cat cartoon' of her!


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2022)

Why do cats like the smell of marmite so much?

Just had some marmite on toast and idiot cat was leaning over my plate, sniffing frantically and making little begging whimpering noises.

Twice as bad as when I have just buttered toast.  (He is not allowed either).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## philosophical (Jun 18, 2022)

Lilith is such a cute little cat.
Her expression is often serious, let’s see her in silly mode🤗


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Lilith is such a cute little cat.
> Her expression is often serious, let’s see her in silly mode🤗


I'll have to get some videos of her playing!


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 18, 2022)

Introducing… Tim!


View attachment IMG_0477.MOV

Who will be moving in in five weeks’ time.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Introducing… Tim!
> 
> View attachment 327793
> View attachment 327794
> ...


Tiny baby! Bet you can't wait.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 18, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Introducing… Tim!
> 
> View attachment 327793
> View attachment 327794
> ...



Adorable. The tiny squeak!
Also, top quality glasses action, they are _boss_


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 18, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Tiny baby! Bet you can't wait.


No indeed.  He is going to be my mate.


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2022)

Welcome to the cat thread spanglechick and Tim!
He's so little and squeaky 
That 5 weeks is going to seem so slow but you can take that time to do a bit of kitten-proofing and get in some supplies - a cat bed he's never going to use etc.


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2022)

This is my lappage right now...




I need to wake him up so I can go to the loo...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> This is my lappage right now...
> 
> View attachment 327798
> 
> ...


Good luck with that...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 18, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Introducing… Tim!



o hai and welcome to the thread, tim

🐱


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 18, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Introducing… Tim!
> 
> View attachment 327793
> View attachment 327794
> ...



Squeeeee...Tim is adorable 🥰


----------



## moose (Jun 18, 2022)

spanglechick I can't wait to see kitten antics! I bet he has a triangle tail and everything.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 18, 2022)

Vic poses in the garden with a flower while Lil’ Bob sulks in the cat igloo


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2022)

Her royal floofiness is not happy with the rain today!


----------



## stavros (Jun 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> This is my lappage right now...
> 
> View attachment 327798
> 
> ...


I'd never picked you as the selfish type.


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2022)

stavros said:


> I'd never picked you as the selfish type.



Needs must, on occasion!


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2022)

stavros said:


> I'd never picked you as the selfish type.



He's also been such a massive comfort to me since Sonic died.

It's difficult to talk about because it might sound horrible.  Sonic chose me when he was little and I was looking for an OSH kitten - he was mine and we were so bonded right from the moment we first met.

Jakey was an older rehome, Sonic's breeder (Jakey is Sonic's nephew) asked if anyone could take him and I thought I had a friend lined up to adopt him but they then backed out, I felt so bad about it that I agreed to take Jakey but I wasn't looking for another cat and didn't really want a 3rd cat.

It was not great for Radar because he and Jakey never got along, and I ended up barring the other cats except Radar from our bedroom so he could have a safe space.
Sonic and Jakey adored one another almost instantly though.  Absolutely inseparable.

I loved Jakey like I would love any cat, but I didn't really bond with him until he had surgery when he was about 3 or 4 years old - he had to wear an inflatable collar for 3 weeks and I spent every moment with him making sure he could get on and off of furniture, in and out of the litter tray etc.
I've never felt as close to him as I did the other 2 though - except now he is my only one left and he's been absolutely fucking brilliant and I love him more than ever.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 19, 2022)

Some sort of disagreement between Chloe and Akiro in the cat prison yard. Maybe Chloe is demanding half of Akiro's food as 'tribute' or protection. Akiro not prepared to accept these terms..


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 19, 2022)

Arnold sleeping, poor quality picture, good quality cattitude.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 19, 2022)

Lyndon and Miss are refusing to relinquish the bed




...but in the upside I have a rare lap visit from La Floof


----------



## vanya (Jun 19, 2022)

Kittens have a close encounter with golden retriever


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 19, 2022)

Cuddle time!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 19, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Cuddle time!View attachment 328105


Beautiful puss!  I so love black cats. ❤️


----------



## KatyF (Jun 19, 2022)

I think I need to get Luna some more toys


----------



## philosophical (Jun 20, 2022)

Last Saturday Manor House Gardens in Lee was busy with a little local festival. One delight was my cousin Jim Russel was drumming for a local Lewisham All Stars band at the event. Another delight was observing fearless Queen of Lee little cat Sadie, unfazed weaving through the throngs.
Anyway this morning in the gardens, X marked the spot where Sadie was rolling  and posing in the sunshine.
If you look carefully you see a couple of this year’s cygnets on the water.


----------



## polly (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm still obsessed with the blackbirds. These two sets of parents however are a bit smarter than the usual and they really do not fuck about. Every time the poor cat goes in the garden they go nuts, alarm calling and drive bombing her. I think she's actually quite scared of them. The funniest thing is that she argues back, so when they're screaming at her she mutters back, in an irritable way  She's still definitely desperate to kill them though. 

Arsehole


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 20, 2022)

polly said:


> I'm still obsessed with the blackbirds. These two sets of parents however are a bit smarter than the usual and they really do not fuck about. Every time the poor cat goes in the garden they go nuts, alarm calling and drive bombing her. I think she's actually quite scared of them. The funniest thing is that she argues back, so when they're screaming at her she mutters back, in an irritable way  She's still definitely desperate to kill them though.
> 
> Arsehole
> View attachment 328168


Kitty doesn't give a fuck!


----------



## polly (Jun 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Kitty doesn't give a fuck!



You're right


----------



## pogofish (Jun 20, 2022)

polly said:


> I'm still obsessed with the blackbirds. These two sets of parents however are a bit smarter than the usual and they really do not fuck about. Every time the poor cat goes in the garden they go nuts, alarm calling and drive bombing her. I think she's actually quite scared of them. The funniest thing is that she argues back, so when they're screaming at her she mutters back, in an irritable way  She's still definitely desperate to kill them though.
> 
> Arsehole
> View attachment 328168



One of the very few times I saw old BD defeated was one day when he pounced on a young/recently fledged Blackbird that had landed in the garden.

Both of its parents descended on him, screeching, swooping and pecking away until he quickly beat a retreat to the safety of the house.  They then stood guard between the chick and the house until it was able to get back in the air again!


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2022)

I took a five minute walk to my nearest cornershop at lunchtime today, and spotted about 50% of a pigeon on the grassy area alongside the footpath. There were feathers strewn for about 20 metres leading up to the body, so I don't think we need the CSI team to look into what befell the poor bird.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 20, 2022)

My man Dennis Brown is absolutely shattered for some reason, he’s never asleep at this time.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 20, 2022)

Numbers said:


> My man Dennis Brown is absolutely shattered for some reason, he’s never asleep at this time.
> 
> View attachment 328210


Mebbe just the weather? Hope he's ok.


----------



## Epona (Jun 20, 2022)

Numbers said:


> My man Dennis Brown is absolutely shattered for some reason, he’s never asleep at this time.
> 
> View attachment 328210



I hope he's just worn himself out chasing something and is OK!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 20, 2022)

Epona said:


> I hope he's just worn himself out chasing something and is OK!


That's the most likely explanation Numbers . Also it's summer so the heat will make him tired. But as Epona says, he's probably been chasing stuff too - Lilith's going crazy right now every time she sees a fly. And there are loads.


----------



## bcuster (Jun 20, 2022)

problems of cat ownership in the Ukraine war zone:


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 20, 2022)

Akiro gives a display of his leaping prowess


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 20, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Akiro gives a display of his leaping prowess



I thought he was about to climb the tree 😁


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 21, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I thought he was about to climb the tree 😁



I have another video of him climbing it


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 21, 2022)

Lil’ Bob in the cat igloo which he’s managed to turn on its end


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 21, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I thought he was about to climb the tree 😁


Same!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 21, 2022)

If it fits:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 21, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> If it fits:



water this plant with extreme caution...


----------



## A380 (Jun 21, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> If it fits:
> 
> View attachment 328322


Potty!


----------



## Cloo (Jun 21, 2022)

Friend has 4 of 9 floof kitties remaining for a home,  details below, do pass on if anyone you know in market for some



			https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/ydcnv9ekc-norwegian-ragdoll-kittens-london/


----------



## moose (Jun 21, 2022)

Not surprised at 400 quid a go!


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2022)

One of my neighbours really umming and ahhing over whether to jump in through my window (she didn't in the end).


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 22, 2022)

My daughter feeds and kinda shelters feral cats.

Three of the females gave birth this spring.  Two of the females moved into the mud room (room connecting house to back yard) to have their kittens, a third birthed under the shed.

The mother in the shed abandoned the her kittens, and my daughter watched the other two females move kittens into the mud room and start nursing them.   (There were two dead kittens in the shed   )

The female who abandoned her babies keeps trying to enter the mud room to get food.  The other females want nothing to do with her, and hiss and spit at  her until she leaves.

Main reason for posting this is that I think it is nice to know that the cats stepped up, rescued the kittens and then raised them as their own.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 22, 2022)

Another fortnight stint of feeding feral Harry whilst Mick and Wendy are away.
I did it before, but Harry remains pretty wary and skittish.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 22, 2022)

Morning sunshine bathing at the only east facing window in the house


----------



## smmudge (Jun 22, 2022)

The harmony didn't last too long, they've fallen out about something now


----------



## Epona (Jun 22, 2022)

smmudge said:


> The harmony didn't last too long, they've fallen out about something now
> 
> View attachment 328422



Love the fact that they are still except for angry swishy tail


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2022)

My old lady cat (she's 88 you know!) has been struggling with the heat. Think she actually overheated on that really hot day last week, was vomiting, off her food, shivery and shakey, and it's gonna be worse tomorrow, so I got her a water-based cooling mat.  Put it down next to her bed. She won't go on it. Put it half on her bed. She shot away from the bed, so I had to put it back next to her bed. I bet she doesn't bloody go near it now


----------



## Epona (Jun 22, 2022)

I put a big plastic bottle filled with water in the freezer then on a hot day get it out and stand it on the floor - when it's hot, they usually gravitated to sit near it and lick off the cold condensation off the side of the bottle - you could try that, and keep a couple in rotation if you have room in the freezer.

You can also stand one in front of a fan to cool the room a bit more, but I wouldn't leave a fan going in room unattended with a cat in case they decided to stick their paws or nose into it somehow - also energy costs/environment etc.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> I put a big plastic bottle filled with water in the freezer then on a hot day get it out and stand it on the floor - when it's hot, they usually gravitated to sit near it and lick off the cold condensation off the side of the bottle - you could try that, and keep a couple in rotation if you have room in the freezer.
> 
> You can also stand one in front of a fan to cool the room a bit more, but I wouldn't leave a fan going in room unattended with a cat in case they decided to stick their paws or nose into it somehow - also energy costs/environment etc.


Great idea, thanks Epona. She's always been a scaredy cat, but is much worse in her old age. Terrified of Everything now. We don't have a freezer with space for a big bottle, but I might see if we've a smaller one that would do the trick.

I wouldn't leave a fan on unattended anyway but thanks.


----------



## Epona (Jun 22, 2022)

Another thing you can do if she is suffering is wipe her down with a wet cloth, no she is not going to like it one bit but it is a short distress to provide some relief if she is overheating.

(Just seen your post above about her being nervous, this may not be suitable for her)


----------



## polly (Jun 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> Another thing you can do if she is suffering is wipe her down with a wet cloth, no she is not going to like it one bit but it is a short distress to provide some relief if she is overheating.
> 
> (Just seen your post above about her being nervous, this may not be suitable for her)



I used to do similar with a former cat - called it the cool hand stroke  Wet your hands and stroke them as normal. Might be more tolerable than a cloth? sojourner


----------



## Cloo (Jun 22, 2022)

Vastra's definitely been getting through a lot of water the last few days but seems mostly happy with the warmth.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 22, 2022)

About to position himself for some bits licking.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 22, 2022)

Cpl of suspects near the Cat Mint which has been terrorised.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 22, 2022)

The others are out, Mr Best stays in.  Maybe the fact he was a stray.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 22, 2022)

Numbers said:


> About to position himself for some bits licking.
> 
> View attachment 328486




"Avert your eyes...human!!"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 22, 2022)

Lilith's been coming in with green sticky velcro-like balls stuck in her fur and thinks it's a game when I try to pick them out! Happy days...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's been coming in with green sticky velcro-like balls stuck in her fur and thinks it's a game when I try to pick them out! Happy days...


Kizzy did this yesterday! Spent a while trying to get her to stand still so I could get them out!


----------



## pogofish (Jun 22, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's been coming in with green sticky velcro-like balls stuck in her fur and thinks it's a game when I try to pick them out! Happy days...



We call them Sticky Willies here and I've just been pulling-up loads of the plants, which entwine themselves with and through other vegetation in the sneakiest ways.  Three years of mercilessly removing every one I see as soon as I see them and before they flower/seed has finally resulted in a noticeable reduction in the blighters!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 23, 2022)

Akiro Chloe and Rogue enjoying evening outside


----------



## philosophical (Jun 23, 2022)

News is news.
First picture feral Harry looks suspiciously up the path when I turn up to feed him.
Second picture he has circled round.
Third picture he starts to scoff after I retreat to a safe distance.


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 23, 2022)

Mac having a wash...



...and Millie having a kip.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 23, 2022)

Lil’ Bob investigating a bag:


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 23, 2022)

Too warm in the igloo for Lil’ Bob


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## philosophical (Jun 24, 2022)

This morning he dropped by, scrounged, then flopped out.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 24, 2022)

*Modelling photo shoots with Akiro*


----------



## Epona (Jun 24, 2022)

Bit of a poser 
Lovely looking creature


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> Bit of a poser
> Lovely looking creature



He is.  Absolutely love this boy.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 24, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> *Modelling photo shoots with Akiro*


Cat burglar behind bars.


----------



## stavros (Jun 24, 2022)

I got back from work this afternoon to see the very fat cat from a few doors down sitting outside my front door. I don't know his humans, but you can certainly tell they know how to feed him. Absolutely gargantuan, but quite affectionate too.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 25, 2022)

Feral Harry is becoming more used to my timings and more trusting. Just now this morning we even exchanged a few words.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 25, 2022)

Maybe the hot weather has made Arnold go a bit demonic! 

 

Or maybe he's just a bit daft.


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2022)

stavros said:


> I got back from work this afternoon to see the very fat cat from a few doors down sitting outside my front door. I don't know his humans, but you can certainly tell they know how to feed him. Absolutely gargantuan, but quite affectionate too.


The aforementioned King Tubby:


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 25, 2022)

Both boys are struggling with the heat:


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 25, 2022)

My friend’s 16 year old lop-eared boy Charlie - getting a bit skinny but still a lovely affectionate fella 😺


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 25, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> My friend’s 16 year old lop-eared boy Charlie - getting a bit skinny but still a lovely affectionate fella 😺
> 
> View attachment 328947View attachment 328948


What a cute old kitty. Is he related to Vic and Lil' Bob?


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 25, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> What a cute old kitty. Is he related to Vic and Lil' Bob?


Not by blood but his colouring and temperament are extremely similar 🙂


----------



## Nikkormat (Jun 25, 2022)

Esteé - "No I will not play with the ball. I will sit here and silently rage instead." She was actually perfectly happy, it's just her regular expression.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Nikkormat (Jun 26, 2022)

Every morning after breakfast and every night before bed, Esteé likes to go out onto the landing and check the security of our borders. Recently she's taken an interest in the neighbours - sniffing at their doormats, listening at their doors. Today she decided she would like to have a roll on next-door's mat. Fearful of having to explain her behaviour to them in my bad Czech, I tried to usher her off it. I won't be trying that again.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 26, 2022)

Its been a while since Miko made an appearance here. But here is this morning with the girls


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 26, 2022)

Talk to me about kitten proofing. How much covering of wires and cables do people actually do? What do you use?


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Talk to me about kitten proofing. How much covering of wires and cables do people actually do? What do you use?



The main thing for me would be making sure that there are no plastic bags accessible as they can be a suffocation or choking or intestinal blockage risk and a lot of cats (especially kittens) for some reason LOVE to chew plastic bags - so anything that you store in that sort of flimsy plastic, make sure it is not accessible, in a cubpoard or something.

Kittens are a bit like puppies in that they like to explore things with their mouths so be aware of things like small jewellery items - get into the habit of putting them somewhere safe in a drawer or a jewellery box etc. if you normally leave them out somewhere - same for small trinkets or ornaments, just be aware that everything is going to be viewed as a toy and could get pushed off a shelf or hunted 

Strings can be a big hazard, if a cat starts to swallow something they are actually physically incapable of spitting it back out (due in part to the backwards barbs on their tongue) and anything string-like that goes in could cause intestinal damage/torsion, so have a think about if you have throws or shawls with tassels - you might want to store them in a cupboard or wardrobe while the kitten is little, at very least so that they don't get wrecked when the kitten inevitably decides to play with and attack the dangly stuff!!  I would say the same about if you have any old blankets or tatty towels with threads hanging off, just give those threads a trim - although every time I have met you you have been very well turned out and glamorous so I'm struggling to actually imagine you having anything that is really tatty, but I mention it just in case 

Along similar lines, tinsel and stuff like foil strands is absolutely devastating in terms of internal damage if ingested, so if you have xmas decorations make sure they are out of reach, including when you put them up.

Make sure any and all medications are completely inaccessible.  Same goes for cleaning products and laundry chemicals/dryer sheets.  Also that any lotions and potions have caps/lids etc.

Some kittens do chew cables, but definitely not all - my Radar was a real fiend for it but neither Sonic nor Jakey did.  The main safety thing is to make sure there are no loops of cable where they could get caught up and hang themselves, they do like to wriggle behind stuff.  If chewing is an issue, you can get a product called "Bitter Apple Spray" which is non-toxic but tastes utterly foul - you can spray that on a cloth and wipe down cables with it if cable chewing is an issue and it is a good deterrent.

One other thing to be aware of is stuff that is propped up and could fall over.  They do like to climb up stuff and charge around - I had a large mirror propped against the wall, very heavy frame on it too, Radar knocked it over on top of himself when he was a kitten, my heart utterly stopped when I investigated the crash and saw just a little white paw sticking out from underneath it - I do not know how he didn't kill himself.  A friend knew of someone who propped up their heavy chopping board/block, a kitten knocked it over and unfortunately died.

*Always, Always check the washing machine/dryer before starting them* - this is a real hazard for cats of any age and I have heard several awful stories of cats going in there for a snooze and not being noticed and yes it does not end well.  Same with fridge and freezer - again these are things I have heard of happening, I know of someone who had a kitten get into the freezer and they shut it in - it did survive, but lost both its ears to frostbite.

If you have a reclining chair always check where the cat is before reclining it!  And watch where you sit!

Oh and those protecive plastic covers for unused electrical sockets are a good idea too.  (My Jakey quite recently nearly caused a fire by vomming into a socket on an extension cable).

It's been a long time since I had kittens, all this may sound a bit alarmist, but they are all things that I know have happened to other people and their kittens, or that I have personally witnessed, so just some stuff to take into consideration and watch out for. 

EDIT: Oh if you decide your kitten will wear a collar, start early so they get used to it - but make sure you use a breakaway safety collar - these have a weak bit that will break if much weight is put on it - so the cat cannot get caught up and hang itself.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 26, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Talk to me about kitten proofing.



not sure if you're new to all this, so i may be stating the obvious, but could be worth having an audit of houseplants -









						Plants Poisonous to Cats – Our Guide | Cats Protection
					

Find out more about plants poisonous to cats in our guide. Some plants can actually be poisonous for cats and cause them harm.




					www.cats.org.uk


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure if you're new to all this, so i may be stating the obvious, but could be worth having an audit of houseplants -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was just looking around for that, thanks!  Lilies are the main one to be aware of, even just the pollen from cut flowers on them (which they will ingest when they groom) can cause organ failure and death, so lilies are a no no.

Toxic foods include:

Chocolate
Coffee/caffeine drinks
Onions/garlic and related plant products
Grapes & raisins
Avocado
Cooked bones (ie if you give a bit of roast chicken, make sure it is bone free as cooked bones can splinter).

Other hazards that are not specifically food include:
Batteries
Antifreeze
Mothballs
Many essential oils


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 26, 2022)

Thank you both. I’m going to re-home my big aloe Vera and try to defend my rubber plant in the first instance (though if it has to go, it’ll go).  

Currently Tim is being weaned onto Asda kitten food.  I’d like to move towards cereal-free and I know I need to do that gradually over a few days.  

I thought I’d start with a pate-style while he’s super small - does that sound right? And little meals 4 times a day?


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2022)

Dry food you need to transition slowly by mixing in a bit of the new with each meal and gradually increase the proportion of new dry food over 10 days (or it can cause the shits).

Wet food it is ok to feed a variety any time, to mix and match, and to offer something different - in fact I'd recommend if you are feeding wet to offer a range of different textures and flavours, the more a kitten is introduced to when young, the less likely it is to become set in its ways.

Just watch out to make sure what you are feeding is a "complete" food (rather than complementary, which means it doesn't have all the necessaries) and is age-appropriate - kittens need high protein, high calorie food specific to their growth needs, and those needs are different for other stages of life.

So I'd highly recommend getting a few different wet kitten foods to try him out with and keep a good variety of textures and flavours.  The more you do now to stave off fussiness and food-refusal later in life, the better.

And yes, little and often is best at that age


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 26, 2022)

Epona I am bookmarking your brilliant advice. 
It seems I will be retired off within the next 18 months and I hope to be looking forward to having an indoor kitten .. 
Your advice will be very helpful then. 🙂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 26, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Epona I am bookmarking your brilliant advice.
> It seems I will be retired off within the next 18 months and I hope to be looking forward to having an indoor kitten ..
> Your advice will be very helpful then. 🙂


We'll demand pics when that time comes! And yes, Epona's advice is always invaluable.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 26, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> We'll demand pics when that time comes! And yes, Epona's advice is always invaluable.



Absolutely!! I will have to do massive work to get this place kitten safe. The place is literally full of stuff. 

Looking forward to pics of @spanglechicks little Tim too.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 26, 2022)

Thinking back to my childhood. I used to stay with my aunt a lot. And she had dogs and cats. 
They all slept in my aunts bedroom. There was a li lo type bed next to the bed and one of the dogs slept in it. And I used to sleep in that with the dog 🤣🤣🤣 

The cats used to vary where they slept but the siamese one always came over and squished herself in beside me and the dog. 

As a kid, I loved this 🙂🙂 I also loved eating the Bonio dog biscuits.  I'm sure nowadays if a child told anyone they were sleeping with the dog in the dogs bed...that a bloomin social worker would be called on. 

I loved everything about staying with my aunt and her furry family.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 26, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Thinking back to my childhood. I used to stay with my aunt a lot. And she had dogs and cats.
> They all slept in my aunts bedroom. There was a li lo type bed next to the bed and one of the dogs slept in it. And I used to sleep in that with the dog 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> The cats used to vary where they slept but the siamese one always came over and squished herself in beside me and the dog.
> ...


Lilith seeks me out for cuddles every morning when I wake up. There's nothing quite like a cat's unconditional love!


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Absolutely!! I will have to do massive work to get this place kitten safe. The place is literally full of stuff.
> 
> Looking forward to pics of @spanglechicks little Tim too.



Don't worry too much if it's just a bit cluttered, cats don't care whether you are neat and tidy or a bit messy (not saying you are but our place certainly is quite messy) - it's just about making sure there's nothing really hazardous that could harm them or they could get tangled up in or fall over on them if they decide to climb up it.

Radar was a bit of a horror and we were on quite a steep learning curve when we first brought him home - a lot of our kitten-proofing then involved following him round for a few days to see what sort of things he was likely to (or starting to!) get himself into trouble with.  But they do like places to hide and things to climb up, they always loved our big cluttered bookcases for example when they were young - I think it is possible for homes to be too minimalist sometimes for feline adventures


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2022)

Kizzy tonight, aka the fluffster


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2022)

A few minutes before this she had gone over to look through the door all alert like she'd spotted something and moved closer, Misty joined nearby then climbed on the cattoman and give Kizzy a biff from above! And a stern look too 
Nothing else no fighting but Misty went out and not returned yet
Scuse crap pic of straight after biffing, I was laughing and trying to get a pic


----------



## Cloo (Jun 27, 2022)

Reflections of cat


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 27, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Talk to me about kitten proofing. How much covering of wires and cables do people actually do? What do you use?


All this kitten talk had me looking for some old photos. These are from the late 90s when Buttons had 4 kittens (Nigel, Pugwash, Runty & Brunty). We kept hold of them until they were weaned and tried to keep them out of mischief during that time. We were a bit paranoid about wires being chewed but I don’t recall them actually doing it. It was more when they learned to climb that caused consternation. First solid food we gave them was crushed up weetabix in milk (advice from my mate from his experience with puppies…) - probably unsuitable! Anyway they all went to good homes incl. one in Canada although I kind of wish we’d kept one. Our lives were pretty chaotic at the time so all good in hindsight.
ETA: my sister-in-law took the pics with an SLR camera but without putting her contact lenses in - hence the out of focusness 🙄


----------



## story (Jun 27, 2022)

spanglechick

I must confess that I (we when I lived with others) were never especially diligent about kitten proofing the home and things were okay. They tend to sleep sleep sleep when you’re not home, and when you are you can be keeping an eye on him and playing with him, thus getting an idea of whether he’s a climber or a burrower (for instance).

Some things I’ve learned :

Every cat has their own unique foibles. (Most hate sellotape and other sticky things, my current cat loves playing with sticky tape, price stickers, duct tape etc. ) Tim will have some quirk that bucks some trend. You’ll have to work out what the best thing is based on his quirks.

Don’t feed him tuna. Maybe as an occasional treat but don’t buy tuna varieties of his regular food. Cats get addicted to tuna and then won’t eat anything else. There are long term health issues with tuna and it’s really difficult to wean them off.

Once he’s a bit older and you can stop with the kitten-feeding diligence , avoid the association between you getting up from your bed and feeding him. Do other things (shower, dress etc) before feeding him. You really want to avoid what can happen when he’s a bolshy teen or grumpy old git demanding that you wake up and feed him immediately when dawn breaks. I cannot describe the gladness I have now that I’ve learned this and my cat doesn’t bloody nag me first thing in the morning.

Make sure he knows his name. Most (all?) cats end up with several nicknames and use names  but I reckon they need to know their formal name well. So you can call him and get his attention and speaks seriously to him when necessary. Say it often when you speak to him, repeat it as you pet him. They’re good at ignoring you and pretending they don’t know their name but keep at it and suddenly there will be a moment when he gives the game away and you realise “Ha! You know your name!”

Not all cats realise how nice it is to be petted, and some cats never really like it, or only like it under certain conditions or done in a particular way or in exact spots and nowhere else. My current cat has very specific preferences with petting and I’ve had to learn from him what they are. Like, he doesn’t like to be petted if he’s recently groomed himself. If I so much as run a fingertip over him or touch a paw when he’s recently bathed, he will set to eradicating the stain of my caress with further grooming. So I always ask first by offering my hand, and he’ll either lean in or lean away. Sometimes he wants to touch me but doesn’t want me to reciprocate (right now he’s got his bare paws on my arm but when I went to respond he gave notice that he didn’t want that). Kittens generally love to be cuddled and soothed and stroked etc but their preferences may change, and it’s not that he doesn’t like you. When people joke about being trained by their cat, it’s not really a joke, it’s the truth.


You will lose him. At some point he will vanish and you will worry and fret and seek and search. This is an example of when he needs to know his name, so he knows you’re calling for him and not just shouting a random sound. He’ll either he’ll turn up as if by magic (he’s found a secret spot) or you’ll hear his plaintive mews and track him down to an inaccessible and astonishing place, like inside the back of the sofa or under the floorboards (both of these has happened with two of mine). If he’s a climber, he’ll be stuck behind the suitcases on top of the wardrobe. If he’s a burrower he may be behind the bathtub. I don’t think any amount of kitten proofing can eliminate this particular rite of passage.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 27, 2022)

some new scottish wildkittens














						Ten new Scottish wildcat kittens in captive breeding project
					

Wildcats are being bred in captivity as part of programme to try and save the species in the wild.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Chz (Jun 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> some new scottish wildkittens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will always remember the guy at the British Wildlife Centre (highly recommended, btw) on the Scottish Wildcats.
"You can see him behind me right now. He may look like a stocky housecat, but there's one clear difference. Even though I feed him, he *hates* me. They all do. They hate everyone. When he gets his chance, he's going to take a swipe at me."

Edit: And TBF, the adults definitely have their resting bitch face on, like Estee on this thread. At least you know they hate you.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2022)

Lilith's currently hiding under the bed because she's scared of the storm outside.


----------



## polly (Jun 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's currently hiding under the bed because she's scared of the storm outside.



They say you shouldn't comfort pets who are scared of storms, fireworks etc because it confirms to them that it is a scary thing, but how can you not?  Poor Lilith. 

My behemoth sat out in the pissing rain and looked at me like I was an idiot when I offered to let her in


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2022)

polly said:


> They say you shouldn't comfort pets who are scared of storms, fireworks etc because it confirms to them that it is a scary thing, but how can you not?  Poor Lilith.
> 
> My behemoth sat out in the pissing rain and looked at me like I was an idiot when I offered to let her in


I don't understand that logic at all! If anything, you're showing them that it's OK, they're safe. 

Lilith's fine now, she went to sleep under the bed and the storm was over when she woke up. She's enjoying her dinner now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's fine now, she went to sleep under the bed and the storm was over when she woke up. She's enjoying her dinner now.





the mogs i used to live with didn't object to thunder (or fireworks) unless the noise interrupted their naps, and then they looked faintly miffed...


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 27, 2022)

Good night


----------



## story (Jun 27, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Good night
> View attachment 329270




Moon-print-tea-towel bathing.


----------



## story (Jun 27, 2022)

The current cat is the only one of mine who’s ever shown anxiety about fireworks. Last year I did this thing that seemed to work for him. I guess I‘ll find out this November if it still works.

He likes it when I sing. I do that anyway. I make up little songs for him and weave his name(s) into the song and he’ll relax like he‘s resting back on a seaside bench. So with the fireworks I’d start singing a soothing song with a lullaby tune and when each volley of fireworks went off I‘d gently and calmly go “Pop. Poop-pop. Crackle crackle crackle Boom”. so I’d mimic the sequence of the fireworks going off immeidately after each volley.

I‘d had the thought that me repeating “it’s okay there’s nothing to worry about” etc was no good because if I wasn’t reacting to the fireworks myself, maybe he was thinking “Maybe the human can’t hear them?????wtf???“ So if I mimic the sequence of them going off, he’ll know I can hear them too and he’ll be able to recognise that my lack of concern / efforts to comfort him were associated with the noise.

Anyway, something worked and he ended the week pretty chilled out about the bangs. Sio if he’s anxious again this year I’ll try the same thing and see if it works.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2022)

story said:


> The current cat is the only one of mine who’s ever shown anxiety about fireworks. Last year I did this thing that seemed to work for him. I guess I‘ll find out this November if it still works.
> 
> He likes it when I sing. I do that anyway. I make up little songs for him and weave his name(s) into the song and he’ll relax like he‘s resting back on a seaside bench. So with the fireworks I’d start singing a soothing song with a lullaby tune and when each volley of fireworks went off I‘d gently and calmly go “Pop. Poop-pop. Crackle crackle crackle Boom”. so I’d mimic the sequence of the fireworks going off immeidately after each volley.
> 
> ...


I was killing myself laughing yesterday because The Who's "Pictures Of Lily" came on my Spotify and I started singing it to Lilith. The middle bit where he sings "Lily, oh Lily" is not unlike my gooey cat voice. And not just pictures, but Lilith does make my life so wonderful.


----------



## Epona (Jun 28, 2022)

None of mine were/are worried about fireworks or storms.
I don't know if it helped that I'm quite into computer games and some of those have a lot of explosions, gunfire, spell type whizz-bang, and other audio effects, so they were always used to that anyway - if it was going on outside it probably didn't seem an awful lot different to them from if they were sitting on my lap while I was blowing stuff up playing a game.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> None of mine were/are worried about fireworks or storms.
> I don't know if it helped that I'm quite into computer games and some of those have a lot of explosions, gunfire, spell type whizz-bang, and other audio effects, so they were always used to that anyway - if it was going on outside it probably didn't seem an awful lot different to them from if they were sitting on my lap while I was blowing stuff up playing a game.


I've mentioned the story on here before, but weirdly Lilith doesn't seem to mind fireworks! She can always sense when I'm about to sneeze though, and bolts before the explosion.


----------



## Epona (Jun 28, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I've mentioned the story on here before, but weirdly Lilith doesn't seem to mind fireworks! She can always sense when I'm about to sneeze though, and bolts before the explosion.



Oh yes, whenever I sneezed it would cause consternation - especially with Sonic, he was always really startled by it and looked really worried.


----------



## story (Jun 28, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I was killing myself laughing yesterday because The Who's "Pictures Of Lily" came on my Spotify and I started singing it to Lilith. The middle bit where he sings "Lily, oh Lily" is not unlike my gooey cat voice. And not just pictures, but Lilith does make my life so wonderful.



I have to say, all our cats have had songs that were “theirs” and we’d sing them to the cats. One cat would come and do the weaving about and demanding attention thing when another cat was getting their song. When it was his turn he’d sit down and purr and cock his head at the person singing.


And yes, one cat hated sneezing and would bolt when he saw one building but no other cat I’ve lived with has had this issue.


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Good night
> View attachment 329270


The background lighting makes me think this photo wasn't taken at night. And besides, when isn't it a good time to go to sleep?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2022)

You couldn’t have them in the same room 6 months ago, now they regularly sleep next to one another.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 28, 2022)

I watcbed Jackson Galaxy this morning. He was moving 50 kittens from one state to another in a van
 It took 20 hours. 
They were the most adorable well socialised kittens. So cute and very friendly.  
I love that programme 🥰


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 28, 2022)

Full House. All very friendly, though guaranteed it'll be handbags later.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 28, 2022)

stavros said:


> The background lighting makes me think this photo wasn't taken at night. And besides, when isn't it a good time to go to sleep?


It did happen to be night, but could have been any time tbh


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 28, 2022)

Li’ Bob’s igloo problems


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

Looks like Akiro is being kept indoors for a few days to remind him that thats his home. #freeakiro #justice4akiro


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 28, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Looks like Akiro is being kept indoors for a few days to remind him that thats his home. #freeakiro #justice4akiro


Awww, he looks so young in that shot!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 28, 2022)

scene outside donkyboy 's door


----------



## oryx (Jun 28, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Li’ Bob’s igloo problems
> View attachment 329407


I've got something similar to that. Paddy ignores it in favour of sleeping on an old Amazon envelope.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 29, 2022)

How did you get up there kitty



I _think_ it's attached well!


----------



## Numbers (Jun 29, 2022)

I has company.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 29, 2022)

Still striving for peak foolishness here.


----------



## Epona (Jun 29, 2022)

Jakey had a visitor yesterday, my parents came round for a bit and Jakey absolutely loves my mum


----------



## Epona (Jun 29, 2022)

Jakey's a bit funny about who he likes and dislikes.

He is not keen on men and is nervous around them - he has hissed at my dad, at male friends, and even at OH sometimes if he initially doesn't notice him nearby.
He loves me and loves having visits from my mum, he always makes a beeline for her lap when she comes round to ours and will just snooze and purr there until she leaves.  He's like that with me too.

I feel a bit sorry for OH - Radar was "his" and really loved him, but I got plenty of love from Radar too.  Sonic was "mine" and was glued to me.  He would seek attention from OH if I wasn't in the room, but was very clear about the fact he was just making do until I was available.  Jakey doesn't like him much so OH gets no cat love here now   At least until we go round other peoples' houses, our friends' cat loves him!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey had a visitor yesterday, my parents came round for a bit and Jakey absolutely loves my mum



and goes quite well with her jumper


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2022)

Long floofy bendy otter cat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 30, 2022)

Lilith, queen panther of her jungle.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2022)

Backdoor is wide open. Nope, we want you to let us back in through the window so we can fuck off back out the back door again.


----------



## Epona (Jun 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Backdoor is wide open. Nope, we want you to let us back in through the window so we can fuck off back out the back door again.
> View attachment 329691
> View attachment 329692



The art of being Cat


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 30, 2022)

After 4 days indoors, Akiro finally let out and immediately makes his way to the flat. Presently looking tired in bed. I can see the eyes slowly closing..


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 30, 2022)

And..he has fallen asleep. over my knee. Which has caused problem as I need to get up and chuck food for the foxes who wait around this time for their food. But that means waking Akiro up


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2022)

Hello kitties


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2022)

Both Misty and Kizzy last night, behaving too


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 1, 2022)

Late night outside. Chloe, Akiro and Rogue on the wall. No Bella as she prefers staying mostly in the flat.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 1, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Late night outside. Chloe, Akiro and Rogue on the wall. No Bella as she prefers staying mostly in the flat.



Your photos are often beautifully atmospheric. They put me in mind of this masterpiece.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 1, 2022)

Wary Feral Harry is always there to watch me on feeding duties.
This is five minutes ago.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 1, 2022)

Then Bloom called round when I came back in.


----------



## story (Jul 1, 2022)

From last night's stroll around the block. He's keeping an eye out for the tom who rules the patch we were walking through.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 1, 2022)

Caught a brief glimpse of a small dark brown cat investigating the hedgehog scraps, late last night - it took-off like the wind.  Not seen this one before.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 1, 2022)

Her Effieness in the garden.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 1, 2022)

My two have had an argument.  Very rarely in the same room as each other and we are having to feed them separately when for the past 6.5 years they've been able to eat right next to each other.  

It's been a week now, I hope they make up soon.


----------



## story (Jul 1, 2022)

Me76 said:


> My two have had an argument.  Very rarely in the same room as each other and we are having to feed them separately when for the past 6.5 years they've been able to eat right next to each other.
> 
> It's been a week now, I hope they make up soon.




Any idea what it was about? Maybe you need to mediate, get them to apologise and shake hands even if they don't mean it.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 1, 2022)

story said:


> Any idea what it was about? Maybe you need to mediate, get them to apologise and shake hands even if they don't mean it.


I'd love to but no idea.  They both seem as grumpy as each other.  Both whacking or the odd bite when they are together, so I think it's a mutual thing rather than one bullying the other.  

Siblings.  🤷‍♀️


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2022)

Me76 said:


> I'd love to but no idea.  They both seem as grumpy as each other.  Both whacking or the odd bite when they are together, so I think it's a mutual thing rather than one bullying the other.
> 
> Siblings.  🤷‍♀️


They can't hold a grudge forever!


----------



## story (Jul 1, 2022)

When it gets proper cold they’ll soon find reason to forgive and forget. The comfort of the warmth of company will thaw the coldest grudge.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 1, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Late night outside. Chloe, Akiro and Rogue on the wall. No Bella as she prefers staying mostly in the flat.





philosophical said:


> Your photos are often beautifully atmospheric. They put me in mind of this masterpiece.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 2, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 329998



you're very good with photoshop


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 2, 2022)

Made a new friend today.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 2, 2022)

Akiro: wanna be my girlfriend? Rogue: Not interested


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 2, 2022)

Cropped.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 2, 2022)

A previous housemate has moved back in with us (we happened to have a room empty at the time he decided to come back to London) and Lilith gazed up at him like "Where have _you _been then?"


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 3, 2022)

Esteé having her morning writhe on the neighbour's doormat.



She started scratching at a book on the shelf; I only got it last week, second hand. Maybe its previous owner had cats. I pulled it out for her to examine.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2022)

Numbers said:


> View attachment 330226



Magnificent photo, top marks to both of you!   Brightened my day for sure - *Kitty Tongue!!!*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2022)

Looks how I feel today! Derp


----------



## Epona (Jul 3, 2022)

There are also a few good kitty-face close-ups on this page, cats have such gorgeous eyes and there are some beautiful examples here to admire


----------



## Numbers (Jul 3, 2022)

Close up huh! spose...take this with his Marvellous self.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## rutabowa (Jul 3, 2022)

New cat in the hood, acapulco is getting on with them very nicely, they play in the garden.


----------



## bcuster (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2022)

Lilith just woke me up licking my toes.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 4, 2022)

My two week stint of feeding feral Harry finishes tomorrow when Mick and Wendy return.
Harry has become less nervous of me, greets me nearby when I arrive with food and today even rubbed the side of his body against my leg.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 4, 2022)

Opened the bedroom window and spotted this little guy askeep in the garden.
There are very few cats around here. 
Hoping to make friends and am leaving some tuna in oil out for him...


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 4, 2022)

Marmalade guy is still there. Fast asleep. 
He looked up when the postman arrived. 
Didn't bat an eyelid at me putting out some tuna...just turned away and curled back into a ball of sleep.


----------



## Poot (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm so fed up of being bothered (I'm working from home) by old women (for it is always they) who are concerned about the welfare of next door's moggy. 

He sits on my doorstep looking forlorn and pathetic and in need of a vet and a good meal. Why? Because he's ancient. He's FINE. I feed him when he meows (I've agreed this with next door, knowing that they work all day and his appetite isn't on a timer) and he's on about a million different drugs and he's got no teeth so he can't really groom himself so yes, he does look odd because he gets shaved sometimes. But why on earth do people think it requires them to ring my doorbell and tell me that he 'doesn't look very well'? JUST FUCK OFF. I'M BUSY. HE JUST LOOKS LIKE AN OLD CAT.  

Seriously, for a cat of nearly twenty, he's awesome. And did I mention that I'm busy?


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 4, 2022)

Marmalade guy is tucking into the tuna. His ears are a mess. Old battle wounds maybe or some awful mange? Can mange wreck ears?
Either way I am going to have to keep a distance because of my immunocompromised state. 😕
I may have to contact animal welfare 😕


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 4, 2022)

Marmalade cat is definitely either stray or wild.
Hisses when I am within 10 feet.
I refilled a bowl of water for him about an hour ago.
I went back inside and watched through the window..
He is well able to move and came over and sniffed the water. Kept looking at the front door..  and after 5 mins started drinking..
Then he settled back into a ball under the hedge.
I ventured out again just now and  I was looking at him. He was lying there with eyes open. For a moment I thought he was dead. Then as I bent down to pour some more water in the bowl there was a lot of hissing..and glaring... He is 100% stray / wild. 
And this time he ran out from under the bush and hissed and ran again....in my direction..
I hightailed it indoors cos he freaked me out a bit. 
He is now gone.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 4, 2022)

'You weren't reading that, were you?'


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2022)

Cloo said:


> 'You weren't reading that, were you?'
> 
> View attachment 330511


That judging face that only a cat can pull off!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 4, 2022)

Cloo said:


> 'You weren't reading that, were you?'
> 
> View attachment 330511


Christ, do we have to have this conversation again. I'm a fucking cat, it's what we do.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Captured Billy big bollocks . Off to vets tomorrow to check for micro chip. If not, it's Billy no bollocks and a new home at my mates.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Captured Billy big bollocks . Off to vets tomorrow to check for micro chip. If not, it's Billy no bollocks and a new home at my mates.
> View attachment 330546


Picking Billy up at 3pm. Pics when he's more settled.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 5, 2022)

Marmalade cat has not returned. 
The birds in the garden are very quiet which makes me think Marmalade cat had some impact on them.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 5, 2022)

Poot said:


> I'm so fed up of being bothered (I'm working from home) by old women (for it is always they) who are concerned about the welfare of next door's moggy.
> 
> He sits on my doorstep looking forlorn and pathetic and in need of a vet and a good meal. Why? Because he's ancient. He's FINE. I feed him when he meows (I've agreed this with next door, knowing that they work all day and his appetite isn't on a timer) and he's on about a million different drugs and he's got no teeth so he can't really groom himself so yes, he does look odd because he gets shaved sometimes. But why on earth do people think it requires them to ring my doorbell and tell me that he 'doesn't look very well'? JUST FUCK OFF. I'M BUSY. HE JUST LOOKS LIKE AN OLD CAT.
> 
> Seriously, for a cat of nearly twenty, he's awesome. And did I mention that I'm busy?



Put a sign up. “The cat is fine, he’s just elderly and is well looked after”.


----------



## oryx (Jul 5, 2022)

Paddy still loves his Amazon envelope bed.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 5, 2022)

Mac posing in his sleep.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Mac posing in his sleep.
> 
> View attachment 330655
> 
> View attachment 330656


xsunnysuex Tobytoes's brother?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2022)

oryx said:


> View attachment 330654
> Paddy still loves his Amazon envelope bed.


Handsome boy!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Captured Billy big bollocks . Off to vets tomorrow to check for micro chip. If not, it's Billy no bollocks and a new home at my mates.
> View attachment 330546


Cooler King


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Cooler King


Later put him in the living room and my mate slept on the floor next to cage. He clawed the cage about 2 foot across the room! He's a live wire. 

Bit fuzzy cos he won't sit still.
I'm cat sitting and he nicked my chair when I went to make a cuppa.


----------



## oryx (Jul 5, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Handsome boy!


He is a puss of simple tastes.

He has the choice of a fleece-lined igloo, two double beds, a sofa and two laps, and prefers a piece of cardboard!


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2022)

oryx said:


> He is a puss of simple tastes.
> 
> He has the choice of a fleece-lined igloo, two double beds, a sofa and two laps, and prefers a piece of cardboard!



Your cat has tested 100% normal feline


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 5, 2022)

came back this evening after a couple of days away for work

someone tried to walk off with neighbour kitteh yesterday



kitteh was having a serious nap on one of the garden benches (garden here runs alongside a public footpath and a fence that's more decorative than anything else) and he managed to pick her up and set off (he would not have got away with that if she had been a bit more awake)

a posse of neighbours rescued her - bloke in question lives further down the road.  from what i can gather, he may not be quite at his best any more, and apparently did have a similar looking cat until a few years ago, and may possibly have been confused rather than malicious


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 6, 2022)

Esteé having a morning scratch on the neighbour's doormat


Posing with a Tomoo Inagaki print


----------



## philosophical (Jul 6, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Esteé having a morning scratch on the neighbour's doormat
> View attachment 330736
> 
> Posing with a Tomoo Inagaki print
> ...


 That second photo is a dream. True brilliance.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2022)

I went to visit my family on Sunday. I've put on a bit of weight in the couple of months I'd last seen them and my mum suggested I should cut out sugar. I joked that shouldn't be a problem as "Lilith's sweeter than all the chocolate in the world!" in an exaggeratedly gooey voice. Mum was like "Ah, that's sick making!" My brother pretended to punch me and asked Mum "Would it be rude to make someone who's come all the way from London eat in the garden?" I told him it would be.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 6, 2022)

Vivian has got a strange injury on her head.



Doesn't really look like a bite, and the fur looks like it's been ripped out in a patch


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 6, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Handsome boy!


Not far off. 😁


----------



## Epona (Jul 6, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Vivian has got a strange injury on her head.
> 
> View attachment 330802
> 
> Doesn't really look like a bite, and the fur looks like it's been ripped out in a patch



Poor love!  I'd try to wash it with a bit of saline now, and then a couple of times a day while it is healing if you can, and keep a look out for swelling, redness, heat, pus, or if it starts to smell then vet time, but hopefully it will heal by itself.

Sometimes wish they could tell us what happened, or how painful something is.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Billy has been asleep all day. Poor soul must be catching up on a couple of horrible months after being dumped.
Two feliways on the go, so it's all love and peace with Frank and bf.


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 6, 2022)

Stan’s back to normal now, think’s he’s a teenager again. Now the sun flowers off.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 7, 2022)

Very into climbing up my back when I sit on the sofa atm


----------



## philosophical (Jul 8, 2022)

My feral Harry feeding duties have come to an end for now, but scrounger Bloom is a constant.
Got up in this heat, went outside in my PJ’s and the little lad is there.
Bloom has a clear propensity for lying on hard surfaces _against_ another hard surface, preferably on his back, no matter if it is outside dirty and gritty.
Bless him though, he is so cool and often simply funny.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 8, 2022)

Odin watching over his garden.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Odin watching over his garden.
> View attachment 331189View attachment 331190


Your username has never seemed more appropriate! Cute boy.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 8, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Odin watching over his garden.
> View attachment 331189View attachment 331190



These cat monarch of the glen pictures are always great.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 8, 2022)

Midnight gathering: Akiro, Miko, Chloe and Rogue.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Midnight gathering: Akiro, Miko, Chloe and Rogue.


Looks like the cover of a feline fantasy novel!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 8, 2022)

Couldn’t find Lil’ Bob when I got back from work - found him cooling off on top of the wardrobe 🙂


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 8, 2022)

philosophical said:


> These cat monarch of the glen pictures are always great.



Taken by me last week in the Scottish National Gallery.






Squared it up a bit.


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Taken by me last week in the Scottish National Gallery.


Are the polis not looking for it?


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2022)

The ethics committee of the new cabinet meeting earlier today:


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> Are the polis not looking for it?


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 8, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Couldn’t find Lil’ Bob when I got back from work - found him cooling off on top of the wardrobe 🙂
> 
> View attachment 331230


Flux capacitor anyone?


----------



## Cloo (Jul 8, 2022)

Well, I guess that last bit of fish is hers now


----------



## ouirdeaux (Jul 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 329998



And I was just about to say, 'you know, that picture could be improved if someone...'


----------



## Signal 11 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

It's been a while since I put a pic up here of Coraline, but as per yesterday's post in the photos thread I've been fiddling with the camera whilst she's been keeping me company in bed herself heated and fed on demand (and occasionally presenting a tummy to rub) as I've been ill. Her immediate reaction to me pointing the camera at her almost always results in a wash (vanity, eh?) but here's one of her doing her best Kay's Catalogue "gaze in to the middle distance" pose.


----------



## Epona (Jul 8, 2022)

stdP said:


> It's been a while since I put a pic up here of Coraline, but as per yesterday's post in the photos thread I've been fiddling with the camera whilst she's been keeping me company in bed herself heated and fed on demand (and occasionally presenting a tummy to rub) as I've been ill. Her immediate reaction to me pointing the camera at her almost always results in a wash (vanity, eh?) but here's one of her doing her best Kay's Catalogue "gaze in to the middle distance" pose.
> View attachment 331285



I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac and Millie


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac likes to wear his heart on his side.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2022)

stdP said:


> It's been a while since I put a pic up here of Coraline, but as per yesterday's post in the photos thread I've been fiddling with the camera whilst she's been keeping me company in bed herself heated and fed on demand (and occasionally presenting a tummy to rub) as I've been ill. Her immediate reaction to me pointing the camera at her almost always results in a wash (vanity, eh?) but here's one of her doing her best Kay's Catalogue "gaze in to the middle distance" pose.
> View attachment 331285


Get well soon. Coraline's so sweet!


----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> I hope you feel better soon!





LeytonCatLady said:


> Get well soon. Coraline's so sweet!



Thanks both 

Coraline I think knows a soft touch when she sees one - attached to me like a limpet at the rescue home and I usually end up providing a heated bed surface for her for at least two hours a day. She only ever tries to wake up my partner in the morning for first breakfast, because she knows I won't wake up; my partner feels slightly cheated on this deal.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2022)

Mr. Kippers enjoying the early morning sunshine!


----------



## philosophical (Jul 9, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. Kippers enjoying the early morning sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 331318



Really splendid picture. What a cat!


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 9, 2022)

everyone keeping their distance


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 9, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> everyone keeping their distance


They look like they're making spells! Lovely to see Bella too.


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> everyone keeping their distance


The kind of reminds me of the final scene of Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 9, 2022)

His fur is coming back nicely now.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 9, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> His fur is coming back nicely now. View attachment 331449


Not sure I've mentioned this before..
I BLOODY LOVE STAN 💕


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 9, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> His fur is coming back nicely now. View attachment 331449


Very cute. I love it when they stick their tongue out in that cheeky way!


----------



## Epona (Jul 9, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> His fur is coming back nicely now. View attachment 331449



He's looking gorgeous especially with his little tongue out a tiny bit   I love that.

So pleased to see him looking so well and having bounced back after his surgery


----------



## Me76 (Jul 9, 2022)

Look at his not balls.


----------



## izz (Jul 9, 2022)

Well ! Fifi has just done a smelly shit, which isn't unusual. Unfortunately she left half of it on the landing which I discovered with my bare foot, when I went to deal with the tray.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 9, 2022)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 331454
> Look at his not balls.


Gorgeous beast!


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 331454
> Look at his not balls.



He's gorgeous, lovely coat colour!

He really has nothing down there compared to my Jakey who kind of looks like a tom in the downstairs department but has definitely been neutered - just that his ballsack is still there and fairly big (he used to be a stud and was neutered as an adult just before coming to live with me) so he kind of looks fairly hefty down there iykwim.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 10, 2022)

Billy now no bollocks has been at my mates a few days. Made himself at home on the bed, no issues, very affectionate...
Mate was at mine tonight and left just before midnight. I get a frantic call saying Billy ran out as soon as he opened the door! 
Sitting here watching the box and guess who appears at my window.

My mate lives at least 1 and half miles away! Wtf. He had some food and scratched to be out. Littlest hobo in cat form. I'm still gobsmacked.


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Billy now no bollocks has been at my mates a few days. Made himself at home on the bed, no issues, very affectionate...
> Mate was at mine tonight and left just before midnight. I get a frantic call saying Billy ran out as soon as he opened the door!
> Sitting here watching the box and guess who appears at my window.
> View attachment 331461
> My mate lives at least 1 and half miles away! Wtf. He had some food and scratched to be out. Littlest hobo in cat form. I'm still gobsmacked.



They are seriously like homing pigeons, miles do not make much difference, your mate needs to keep him shut in for longer until he accepts it as his home - otherwise he is basically your cat


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 10, 2022)

Epona said:


> They are seriously like homing pigeons, miles do not make much difference, your mate needs to keep him shut in for longer until he accepts it as his home - otherwise he is basically your cat


He was going to keep him in for at least a month. Billy had other ideas. Currently rubbing off my trees with no fucks given. I thought I was going mad! Only had one beer so knew I wasn't seeing things pissed. Still shocked. It's a hell of an uphill trek with woods etc.


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He was going to keep him in for at least a month. Billy had other ideas. Currently rubbing off my trees with no fucks given. I thought I was going mad! Only had one beer so knew I wasn't seeing things pissed. Still shocked. It's a hell of an uphill trek with woods etc.



At least you know where he is and that he is safe for now, that is the main thing


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 10, 2022)

Epona said:


> At least you know where he is and that he is safe for now, that is the main thing


Yep. I was sat worrying as was my mate.
Still concerned but not as much. No doubt he'll be back at my window soon..


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 10, 2022)

this weather can cause kittehs to melt...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2022)

Yeah, I feel so bad for cats at the height of summer, with their fur coats they can't just take off.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2022)

A Ziggy pic. He's looking down at me from the hallway. Probably disapproving.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2022)

So let me lay out all these instruction manuals so I can get my head around how it works. I'll just get a glass of water and....


----------



## starfish (Jul 10, 2022)

Daisy out in the sunshine.

We put a harness on her attached to an extendable lead that is hooked over our close line that gives her full run of the garden. ms starfish is a tad paranoid that she will run off or some bastard might steal her.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 10, 2022)

Stupid cat next to the weeping willow..
Clever cat under it.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 10, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Mac and Millie
> 
> View attachment 331286
> 
> View attachment 331287


I don't think I've ever seen a tabby cat with calico colours before. Lovely kittens.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Stupid cat next to the weeping willow..View attachment 331587
> Clever cat under it.
> View attachment 331589


Clever cat looks so smug!


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a tabby cat with calico colours before. Lovely kittens.



Gorgeous, isn't she?  I love the combination of colours and markings, she's a stunning cat.  Tortoiseshell-tabby, sometimes referred to as a "torbie" for short. 
And her co-conspirator is a handsome devil too, I have a particular fondness for white cats with black spots (like my Radar was ❤️ )
Very photogenic pair, I love to see photos of them both (thank you to their human RoyReed  for posting some!)


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

My Jakey is one of those heat-adapted ultra-shorthair very slender built far Eastern "temple cat" breed types, and even he is glaring at me in a "please for the love of god turn the temperature down a bit" way.
Fuck knows how the big floofy ones manage in this heat!


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 10, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 331531


That's a cracking picture! She looks like a cute little cartoon cat. ❤️


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 10, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 331531





Dystopiary said:


> That's a cracking picture! She looks like a cute little cartoon cat. ❤️


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 10, 2022)

Quite a lot of hot cat squabbling going on chez K  I can't blame them tbh.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 10, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> this weather can cause kittehs to melt...


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 10, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a tabby cat with calico colours before. Lovely kittens.


She's the second tabby/tortie we've had. I'll look out some photos of Mo later.


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 331607
> 
> View attachment 331608



There we go, another "torbie" 

Also gorgeous


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 10, 2022)

Here's a couple of photos of Mo. She was only about 5 when she died, back in 2007.





And here's one with her ordinary tabby brother and sister, Lou and Nico.


----------



## Epona (Jul 10, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Here's a couple of photos of Mo. She was only about 5 when she died, back in 2007.
> 
> View attachment 331610
> 
> ...



Very sorry that she died young, that must have been difficult.  Beautiful cat!  Her eye colour is especially striking, what with green being more common in cats.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 10, 2022)

Epona said:


> Very sorry that she died young, that must have been difficult.  Beautiful cat!  Her eye colour is especially striking, what with green being more common in cats.


She'd always been a bit sickly, so we weren't surprised. Lou and Nico went on until they were both about 17/18. They came from Battersea as a litter of feral rescue cats.
 in November 2002.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 10, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Here's a couple of photos of Mo. She was only about 5 when she died, back in 2007.
> 
> View attachment 331610
> 
> ...


Such beautiful cats.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 11, 2022)

Take 2.

Back down the hill to lockdown. 
I've got an awful feeling you'll be seeing the same pic in a month! 
He's definitely a character.


----------



## Epona (Jul 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Take 2.
> View attachment 331636
> Back down the hill to lockdown.
> I've got an awful feeling you'll be seeing the same pic in a month!
> He's definitely a character.



He is gorgeous.  I'd be inclined to say he was a cream tabby and white, rather than a red tabby (cream is the dilute version of red, like blue is the dilute version of black) - unless your photos of him are really overexposed  Do you think that sounds right, having seen him up close?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> He is gorgeous.  I'd be inclined to say he was a cream tabby and white, rather than a red tabby (cream is the dilute version of red, like blue is the dilute version of black) - unless your photos of him are really overexposed  Do you think that sounds right, having seen him up close?


He's more cream. He has the red ring tale like my ginger red? I hope to be seeing him in his other home from now on   .
Been looking for him all day, my mate was about to leave and he sprang up on my windowsill.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 11, 2022)

Purchased a cooling mat last night. had it delivered for next day. Chloe made use of it. Lets hope its used often and not waste of £30


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 11, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Purchased a cooling mat last night. had it delivered for next day. Chloe made use of it. Lets hope its used often and not waste of £30


My Toby is scared of the one I have.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> My Toby is scared of the one I have.



plasticky surface may not be comfortable

will it fit in a pillow case, or have sheet wrapped round it,  or a box put on top of it?


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 11, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> My Toby is scared of the one I have.



its not getting any use now. Rogue is sleeping in the cardboard box. Bella on the sofa and Chloe on her bed.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 11, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> plasticky surface may not be comfortable
> 
> will it fit in a pillow case, or have sheet wrapped round it,  or a box put on top of it?


Good idea.  I'll try that.  Ta.


----------



## oryx (Jul 11, 2022)

Paddy appears to really not like the heat.

Might slip an ice pack into his Amazon envelope bed.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 11, 2022)

Entertaining size differential photo.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 11, 2022)

On Yr warm surfaces


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2022)

Our 4 are nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2022)

for anyone who's ever thought getting kitty to the vet is complicated


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2022)

It's a trap...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2022)

Got a new flowing water cat bowl. 
Mixed response so far.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 12, 2022)

Lilith casing the joint.


----------



## Epona (Jul 12, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Got a new flowing water cat bowl.
> Mixed response so far.
> View attachment 331843



You remember our little white with black spots attack cat Radar?

He broke a cat water fountain within 24 hours of us setting it up for him.

Also nicked one of OH's prized baseball caps and put it in the bowl, then sat and watched the water splashing off it - OH was fuming when I pointed it out to him, I nearly wet myself laughing.

I miss my Radar, he was a right little shite, so many stories about his antics.  He also used to sleep curled up with his face on my cheek, absolutely loved that cat ❤️


----------



## smmudge (Jul 12, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Purchased a cooling mat last night. had it delivered for next day. Chloe made use of it. Lets hope its used often and not waste of £30



We just got ours delivered!

Would you believe this is the second cat to sit on it 



Maybe i should have got the bigger version


----------



## pesh (Jul 12, 2022)

Cats were melting yesterday so Mrs Pesh covered them with damp towels and they loved it


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 12, 2022)

Lil’ Bob is having a hard time in this heat


----------



## stavros (Jul 12, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Got a new flowing water cat bowl.
> Mixed response so far.
> View attachment 331843


Looks more like a dishwasher to me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2022)

Cat saved with animal oxygen mask after Paddington fire
					

The masks will bring hope to families in a traumatic situation, London Fire Brigade says.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




😺


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 12, 2022)

Evening mixing


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 13, 2022)

I seem to be the PSoW (purrferred source of warmth) for 3 cats this morning. The night starts off warm but gradually cools off until they need something to curl up next to... which is me


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2022)

Full defeat


----------



## polly (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm really enjoying these as my fat, dark, long-haired cat is absolutely unfazed by the heat  She sits out in the rain too. Maybe it's the result of being homeless for so long? Anyway all your hot melty cats are very cute.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 13, 2022)

Lilith seeking shade under the garden bench.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 13, 2022)

Bless her little heart.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 13, 2022)

Sitting out, enjoying a glass of wine in the cool of the evening ater another hot day.

I suddenly felt that I was not alone!









						20220713_205521.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				




He sat there for about half an hour, watching me, then he played with the ears on a bit of long grass and then I went and got a few leaves off the catnip plant in the greenhouse - gave half to madam, who was on her cushion indoors and half to him.

He went absolutely mad for it - rolling around, snorting, head-bumping the dense bush etc but whenever I get too close, he is straight back to hissing/snarling and a generally "don't get any closer" demeanour!


----------



## philosophical (Jul 14, 2022)

This heat requires an early morning park walk.
There was Queen of Lee Sadie to greet me, then jumping to her usual place on the fence. On my next circuit she was scoffing some treats that somebody brought for her.
Naughty but nice.
It helps she is a very nice looking cat with huge character.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2022)

Heat sink.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2022)

The lookout spot


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2022)

Mexicat standoff


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 14, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Sitting out, enjoying a glass of wine in the cool of the evening ater another hot day.
> 
> I suddenly felt that I was not alone!
> 
> ...



He is beautiful! I do hope he warms to you.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 14, 2022)

I vacuumed the flat today. Esteé retreated to her box. She is really not a fan of the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2022)

Apparently it's my fault it's still hot!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2022)

Now trying the wet towel method seen on this thread
Purring more so think she might like it!!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 14, 2022)

Our three. 
Iggy on top, Tilly in the box and Ford crashed out on the floor.


----------



## Epona (Jul 14, 2022)

Despite it being really hot in here, idiot cat has decided he wants to sleep on top of my PC case.  He is still alive, but I will wake him a few because he is in danger of sliding off head first down the back of it 

The other day he was grooming himself on the top of the crate next to it, which even though I don't need it to give food separately (only one left bless him) I have left in place because it is one of his favourite spots to sunbathe, just the right height for maximum window sunbeam - well he was grooming and shifted position to do his undercarriage and went straight off the side of it, managed to grab the curtain with a couple of claws and was left dangling by one paw until I went to rescue him (and this is why he is known as idiot cat, he's really not the sharpest knife).


----------



## Epona (Jul 14, 2022)

Update to above ^ he has now relocated to my lap, and his underside is boiling - I have bare legs and he's making them sweat.  

(And yes that _is_ cardboard taped to the top of the case to prevent burns from the hot metal case, always been impossible to keep them off the thing so it has to be safe, thankfully the air flow is from the sides and front/back).


----------



## philosophical (Jul 15, 2022)

Harry the feral.
Scoping the coolest bit of concrete.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 15, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Harry the feral.
> Scoping the coolest bit of concrete.
> 
> View attachment 332392


He's really sweet. I'm so glad your neighbours have been looking after him.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 15, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> He's really sweet. I'm so glad your neighbours have been looking after him.


Yeah.
It is a funny thing really, he allowed himself to be 'looked after' for nearly two years before he allowed strokes.
He is very very wary, I have been a source for him but he remains skittish even though he knows who i am and where I live.
He has this kind of gravelly miaow chat, like a feline Tom Waites or Willie Nelson.
It is nice though, to see him out and about, Harry has adopted our front gardens.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2022)

Lilith nesting in my duvet.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2022)

She seems to love reading books just as much as I do.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 15, 2022)

This time next week, Tim will have moved in!

In the meantime I sent him a little blanket to go in his mum’s bed to get her smell.  

Today I got this picture:




How adorable?


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 15, 2022)

Also, this:

View attachment IMG_0514.MOV


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Also, this:
> 
> View attachment 332479


Playful boy! I'm excited for you.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 15, 2022)

Those ears, man!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2022)

The look of love.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 15, 2022)

Doing a confoos


----------



## pogofish (Jul 15, 2022)

He came back to join me for an early evening drink, had a play, then followed me round the garden whilst I did the watering:


----------



## smmudge (Jul 15, 2022)

This afternoon I heard this yapping outside, not that loud but constant yap yap yap. It was the persistence that caught my attention. I thought what an earth is going on, and looked outside and saw no dogs, but quickly figured out it was my neighbour's little dog down the way, because out the front of the house at the end of their path was the big grey cat of the neighbourhood, just lying there.

Of course he got up when I took a pic, but just before this he was enjoying some relaxing time on the path, looking bemused towards the house, I assume at a dog inside yelling at him

Here he comes


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 16, 2022)

Millie loves playing with water


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm a bit worried about my cats in the heat next week, especially Donut. So far they have just fucked off outside after breakfast and we haven't seen them all day; I presume they're just loafing under a bush somewhere. But not sure I want them free to roam outside all day if the heat does hit 37-40. Should I keep them in?


----------



## moose (Jul 16, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm a bit worried about my cats in the heat next week, especially Donut. So far they have just fucked off outside after breakfast and we haven't seen them all day; I presume they're just loafing under a bush somewhere. But not sure I want them free to roam outside all day if the heat does hit 37-40. Should I keep them in?


I always assume they know what they're doing. I'm a bit worried about Stan's ear scar when he basks in the sun, but as soon as he gets too hot, he moves to shade. And he's really stupid so yours should definitely be ok


----------



## Chz (Jul 16, 2022)

They are desert animals. So long as they have shade and water, they'll generally be just fine.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 16, 2022)

found some photos i took 20+ years ago of the mogs -



the lump he's sitting on had one of their previous hoomans under the duvet.  felt it fair to edit hooman out of picture



after moving in with me, they decided that the top of the kitchen units, where i put the padded freezer bag, made an acceptable nap spot



bath time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2022)

Mr. Kippers keeping me company in the garden. He had to go for his annual check up at the vets last week where he behaved appalling fighting the vet and me!!

He has to have some thyroid tests next week and the vet has given us a small tablet of gabapentin to "chill him out" beforehand


----------



## Numbers (Jul 16, 2022)

This is my seat usually.


----------



## Epona (Jul 16, 2022)

Numbers said:


> This is my seat usually.
> 
> View attachment 332721



As humans, we don't have seats.  The seats (like everything else) belong to the cats, and they let us borrow them when they are feeling benevolent


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 16, 2022)

Dr Ginge-love or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Fan.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 16, 2022)

Vic hiding under the car and Lil’ Bob hugging cool concrete

)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 17, 2022)

Lilith enjoying the sun before it gets too hot.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 17, 2022)

Looks knackered.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith enjoying the sun before it gets too hot.View attachment 332841



Very cute look on her today.


----------



## pesh (Jul 17, 2022)

New variation on the damp towel cooling method... 
The damp hammock


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 17, 2022)

Morning chill out.

A rare instance of Bella outside when Miko is there. She always dashes back into the flat when she spots another cat or fox in the area.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 17, 2022)

Iggy keeping cool in the shade.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2022)

He has a number of perfectly good water sources inside!!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 17, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He has a number of perfectly good water sources inside!!
> 
> View attachment 332904


… but that one has flavour.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 17, 2022)

I know that weather affects pets differently but we were a bit worried when there was no Vic to greet us this morning. Throughout the day we’ve been rationalising everything e.g. he’s an independent fella, he likes to “eat out”, he has a healthy suspicion of anyone that isn’t us  etc. so we didn’t get too worried. 5 mins ago he appeared - ravenous and looking for affection. Mrs SFM smothered him with kisses and gave him his fill of biscuits and off he’s gone again into the undergrowth. Great to see him and love him to bits but also, I could wring his bloody neck for the needless worry he’s caused. Bloody cats! 😼❤️


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 17, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He has a number of perfectly good water sources inside!!
> 
> View attachment 332904


I love Mr Kippers ❤️


----------



## Epona (Jul 17, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He has a number of perfectly good water sources inside!!
> 
> View attachment 332904



I love him, he's about as red as it gets isn't he  ❤️


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 17, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm a bit worried about my cats in the heat next week, especially Donut. So far they have just fucked off outside after breakfast and we haven't seen them all day; I presume they're just loafing under a bush somewhere. But not sure I want them free to roam outside all day if the heat does hit 37-40. Should I keep them in?


I'm genuinely not sure what the right approach is


LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith enjoying the sun before it gets too hot.View attachment 332841


She does still look very kittenish.


----------



## Epona (Jul 17, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I'm genuinely not sure what the right approach is



Aye, mine's indoor only so obviously I have to be a bit careful to provide some cooling for him (fans, damp towels, will wet his fur if need be, but the north side of our flat stays cool so he'll be fine) because although they are desert animals, there is a point where they will start getting heat exhaustion/heatstroke if they can't get to shade, or dehydration if there is insufficient water - so they can suffer like a dog shut in a car.

I think with cats that are outdoors, they are free to move around and will gravitate towards shade.  Might be an idea to leave some bowls of water out if you have a garden (wildlife also benefits from this during a particularly hot spell).  Also if they don't come home at the usual time, might be worth asking neighbours earlier than you normally would to check their sheds/garages in case they went in there for shade and got shut in which could get hot as it is still going to be hot overnight.

But I think mostly they are pretty self-regulating in this regard, if they lay out in the sun and get too hot they will usually find shade.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2022)

Toby the keeper of the phones!


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2022)

Jakey has been sick a few times in the last week, and over the last couple of days has been drooling massively, a sign of nausea in cats, while he has been eating his wet meals - this is not good.

I'm going to phone the vet tomorrow to see what they suggest, when he was diagnosed the possibility of trying anti-emetics (if he had bouts of vomiting) was mentioned so I will see what they say.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2022)

(((( jakey ))))


----------



## oryx (Jul 18, 2022)

I hope he's OK, Epona


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2022)

He seems OK in himself (whatever that means!) but he is looking very skinny and the vomming and drooling is worrying.
I know he's old and has some health issues and therefore probably doesn't have a long time left, but I do want to make whatever time he does have as comfortable as possible - especially since he is still keen on his grub, cuddles, laying in the sun etc.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 18, 2022)

🤣


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> 🤣




Well that's one way to play with your cat


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 18, 2022)

Just had a weekend break in Český Krumlov, and on a morning walk met this completely gorgeous little thing. She wouldn't keep still long enough for a good photo, but circled me rubbing around my ankles.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 18, 2022)

Mrs P and I went for our walk early to avoid the heat. On the way home down on the corner was Buster the talking cat. He was full of chat and got up to greet followed by leg weaving and the like.
Mrs P always gets attention from local cats.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 18, 2022)

My extra water bowl is getting some use.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Just had a weekend break in Český Krumlov, and on a morning walk met this completely gorgeous little thing. She wouldn't keep still long enough for a good photo, but circled me rubbing around my ankles.
> 
> View attachment 333023


Looks a bit like misty!


----------



## story (Jul 18, 2022)

Cat has acceptted the indignity of a damp cloth across his back as the sensible option.
With front legs and head positioned in the sunspot, obvs.

I’m out of the house this afternoon but now he’s realised the damp cloth is cooling, I‘ll leave some down on the tiled floor so he can lay on them if he wants to.

Clever chap. It only took me about three gentle attempts for him to switch from “get away from me with that damp cloth” to “Actually….”

I started with long sweeps down the body, then some short rubs around the ears to imitate the way they groom themselves, then draped it across his back and took it off. He got it and when I offered it again, he came eagerly.


----------



## story (Jul 18, 2022)

He looks like he’s just got out of the sauna.

I think we’re onto a winner here.


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 18, 2022)

Stan has his own parasol. He normally runs a mile when shown the wet tea towel.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 18, 2022)

Well, both mine have just strolled in looking no worse for wear, so they must have found some appropriate shade for the day


----------



## Cloo (Jul 18, 2022)

Me too,Vastra, me too


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2022)

Jakey is currently enjoying a damp towel - he looked perturbed when I first draped it over him, but is now sprawled out and relaxed.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 18, 2022)

Chloe has finally accepted that the fan is there to help. Has fallen asleep. Unfortunately Bella and Rogue yet to be convinced.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Cloo (Jul 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey is currently enjoying a damp towel - he looked perturbed when I first draped it over him, but is now sprawled out and relaxed.


Just tried this on Vastra. Not want.


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Just tried this on Vastra. Not want.



I bet the look on her face was priceless though


----------



## Cloo (Jul 18, 2022)

She just walked slowly away from me in a disappointed manner with the towel slowly falling off her back


----------



## story (Jul 18, 2022)

When I got home, the several damp cloths I laid on the floor didn’t appear to have been used. Cat eventually came in from his secret spot in the neighbour’s garden, and he seemed quite unfazed by the heat. But then I found him sprawled across some papers on the table, which - when I laid my hand on them - felt cool. This being not normal for him, I assumed he was feeling hot so I draped him with a couple of damp cloths and he sighed and purred in deep delight and immediately went to sleep. Didn’t even stir himself when I slid him to the far end to make some room for my dinner plate, and didn’t stir or raise a whisker while I ate my mackerel.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2022)

story said:


> and didn’t stir or raise a whisker while I ate my mackerel.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 19, 2022)

Lil’ Bob slept on the bedroom floor last night as we had the fan on. Mrs SFM managed to step on his head when she got out of bed but he’s OK. Vic appeared a minute ago with a dead bird so he’s coping well. Yesterday, no sign of either of them until they both came in for lunch and afterwards promptly left again to hide under the hedges and undergrowth.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2022)

story said:


> and didn’t stir or raise a whisker while I ate my mackerel.



I think that would have prompted me to check for a pulse, is he OK?


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob slept on the bedroom floor last night as we had the fan on. Mrs SFM managed to step on his head when she got out of bed but he’s OK. Vic appeared a minute ago with a dead bird so he’s coping well. Yesterday, no sign of either of them until they both came in for lunch and afterwards promptly left again to hide under the hedges and undergrowth.


"Wow" reaction about Mrs SFM stepping on his head 

One of Sonic's nicknames used to be "Captain Underfoot" because he was always right there, often completely silent (although god knows he was loud enough the rest of the time) and I was always accidentally stepping on him, kicking him, or sitting on him.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2022)

8am



10am


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2022)

Phoenix cat can't wait for winter to return - I'll be damned if I'm lighting the fire for him


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2022)

For clarity - the unlit fire is today and the lit fire is from the winter . . . when it's meant to be lit


----------



## story (Jul 19, 2022)

Epona said:


> I think that would have prompted me to check for a pulse, is he OK?



He’s got very good manners.

I’ve always been absolutely zero tolerance about cats hovering and mithering at meal times and not being on the table when there’s food present. Sitting on the table when there’s no food is okay, but all the kitchen surfaces are verboten. None of my cats have ever prowled the kitchen counters or snaffled around at meal times.

I guess he understood the deal: I won’t tip you off the table while I’m eating, so long as you act as like there is no food present at all.


----------



## story (Jul 19, 2022)

He looks very expectant in that first snap seeformiles . He may even be trying to mind-meld you get you to light the fire.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2022)

story said:


> He’s got very good manners.
> 
> I’ve always been absolutely zero tolerance about cats hovering and mithering at meal times and not being in the table when there’s food present. Sitting on the table when there’s no food is okay, but all the kitchen surfaces are verboten. None of my cats have ever prowled the kitchen counters or snaffled around at meal times.
> 
> I guess he understood the deal: I won’t tip you off the table while I’m eating, so long as you act as like there is no food present at all!



Aye, Radar and Sonic who I got when they were kittens learned the rules fairly early on, Sonic did try it on a couple of times when he was very little (I have told the tale before about him landing on my plate of eggs on toast, he loved eggs!) but a consistent firm No and return them to the floor if they hovered and they did get the message, Sonic would still sit and watch if I had something he liked (eggs, mostly) but it was polite from a distance watching and I would usually give him some in his food bowl after I had finished eating if he had been good.

Jakey though - we got him when he was an adult and I just know his previous human fed him from her plate, I have never been able to train him out of hovering and trying to snatch food.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2022)

Misty camouflaged in shade this morning


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2022)

Well, tried the old wet T-towel over a cat trick - 3 resounding failures - stupid cats


----------



## story (Jul 19, 2022)

Epona said:


> Aye, Radar and Sonic who I got when they were kittens learned the rules fairly early on, Sonic did try it on a couple of times when he was very little (I have told the tale before about him landing on my plate of eggs on toast, he loved eggs!) but a consistent firm No and return them to the floor if they hovered and they did get the message, Sonic would still sit and watch if I had something he liked (eggs, mostly) but it was polite from a distance watching and I would usually give him some in his food bowl after I had finished eating if he had been good.
> 
> Jakey though - we got him when he was an adult and I just know his previous human fed him from her plate, I have never been able to train him out of hovering and trying to snatch food.




People who say cats can’t be trained...
Or at least taught.


The Auld Warrior liked to sit at the table with us. He never begged but he liked the company and the chat so he’d sit on a chair at the far end (we’d pull it out for him) and he’d sit there so the top half of his head could be seen and he’d turn back and forth, as if following the conversation. He’d stay for the whole time we were there and learned that if at least two people still sitting at the table, the meal and chats weren’t over. Never begged, never mithered.

Cats always got leftovers in that house, and the Auld Warrior was especially keen on curry.


----------



## story (Jul 19, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Well, tried the old wet T-towel over a cat trick - 3 resounding failures - stupid cats




Did you try rubbing their ears and behind their ears and under their chin with it?


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Well, tried the old wet T-towel over a cat trick - 3 resounding failures - stupid cats



Could be that they aren't hot enough right now for it - Jakey took to it yesterday early evening and really enjoyed it, but wasn't having it later in the evening when maybe he wasn't so hot - so they might appreciate it later in the day after a full afternoon of heat.

Definitely (and this is to the thread in general, not just the quoted poster!) if you see a cat panting it is overheating, cats do not pant under normal circumstances - so if you see that then wet their fur (damp towel or cloth with room temp water, not icy) even if they don't like it.

Mostly they will be OK though if they are free to move around outdoors to find shade -if they are indoors or limited in where they can seek shade then being a bit more proactive about keeping them cool is good.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2022)

I put a box out just to give them another option.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2022)

story said:


> Did you try rubbing their ears and behind their ears and under their chin with it?


With Casper I tried stroking him with the wet towel - not keen
With Clive, I tried the same then laid it ever so gently over his tail - got up and walked out
With FiFi, I gently trailed it over her as she lay in the middle of the landing, she then fucked off to see Mrs Voltz who's not 100% in bed

Poxing cats


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2022)

In fairness - the down stairs living area is a very pleasant 24-25ºC at the moment


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2022)

Little Marvellous is actually in the sun


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2022)

BTW I should have included this in earlier posts, but (fit and healthy adult) cats are absolutely fine up to about 35C if they have access to water, but despite being desert animals, OVER that temperature they start to lose the ability to regulate their core temperature and can and will overheat if they cannot get to a shady spot - so it is going to be too hot for them to spend _too _long in the sun this afternoon.

Or a hot room, so keeping them in if they are used to outdoors is not necessarily the best answer (probably worse if they have good access to shade in the garden), just make some shade for them if need be, damp towels/wet their fur, make sure they have access to plenty of cool drinking water.


----------



## story (Jul 19, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Little Marvellous is actually in the sun
> 
> View attachment 333316




With head in the shade. Organised.

This is pretty much how I prefer to sunbathe.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2022)

Casper is currently spark out, "clamped" to my left leg - weirdly this would appear to be a cool spot for him


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 19, 2022)

Ford taking it easy in the heat. 
Close enough to Oscar’s puzzle, bed and snuffle mat to annoy him.


----------



## A380 (Jul 19, 2022)

They won’t stay in the room with air conditioners…


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 333328
> 
> They won’t stay in the room with air conditioners…



Jakey won't sit in front of the fan, he's decided off to one side is the best position.  The air from the fan makes him flick his massive ears in irritation.

He's probably not as badly off in the heat as some others, he's more adapted to heat (long and slender so higher surface area to volume ratio, ultra-short coat, mahoosive ears which help with heat dissipation), how are the urban floofies doing today?


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 19, 2022)

Just moved the thermometer around a bit to get various temperatures

Living area still "around" 24-25ºC

Mrs Voltz up in the bedroom 27ºC

Outside in "downstairs" garden FOURTY FUCKING ONE FUCKING DEGREES CELSIUS (it's a bit of a sun trap) - guess where idiot boy cats have gone

Granted the temperature measurement I took wasn't in the shade, like they're in, but even so - And yes, they can both come back in and have access to water


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2022)

Clever boy... he's between me and the fan which is blowing cool air.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2022)

Jakey is a pest in the bedroom and a menace to sleep, but I've let him in there with OH (works nights, currently sleeping, night off tonight so he can catch up on sleep later) as it is a good 5 degrees cooler than the sitting room right now.  OH not particularly happy about the arrangement, but it's getting a bit too hot in this side of the flat even with the fan going.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 19, 2022)

Donut looking markedly less impressed with life today. Sloping around the house and garden seeking somewhere cool  He's not panting though - will keep an eye on him.

I tried the damp towel trick, with predictable results  He's very skittish and hates being interfered with. So I laid it on the garden path, and he laid down next to it


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 19, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Misty camouflaged in shade this morning
> View attachment 333314


That's such a beautiful picture! She's so sweet.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 19, 2022)

Chilling the cats water. (There are non chilled options)


Luckily there are plenty of shady spots for cats to cool off.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 19, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Clever boy... he's between me and the fan which is blowing cool air.
> 
> View attachment 333339


Lilith's fraternal twin!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2022)

Mr Best has had a few treats and is looking content.


----------



## Callie (Jul 19, 2022)

Tiny poo was let out this morning. She refused to come back in. Finally managed to persuade her to come in at around 10:30ish but she was panting a bit  get her into the room with a fan and wiped her down with a damp piece of kitchen roll then left it draped on her  This worked better than attempts with a bathroom towel. 

About an hour later she was back to her normal tricks and trying to lay on the keyboard while I worked. 

Then she dislodged a carrier bag from it's hanging place, rubbed her face in/on it for 10mins (rustlerustle) then went to sleep with it as a blanket 🤦🏼‍♀️ cats


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 19, 2022)

Callie said:


> Tiny poo was let out this morning. She refused to come back in. Finally managed to persuade her to come in at around 10:30ish but she was panting a bit  get her into the room with a fan and wiped her down with a damp piece of kitchen roll then left it draped on her  This worked better than attempts with a bathroom towel.
> 
> About an hour later she was back to her normal tricks and trying to lay on the keyboard while I worked.
> 
> ...


I tried the damp towel thing with Lilith but she wasn't impressed!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 19, 2022)

Lil’ Bob is stretching out to get cool. We’re telling him it’ll be a different story tomorrow 🙂


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2022)

Misty trying to catch the minimal breeze tonight


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 19, 2022)

story said:


> He looks like he’s just got out of the sauna.
> 
> I think we’re onto a winner here.
> 
> ...


Too cute


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 19, 2022)

Fronk looking for a cool on the marble.


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2022)

Weighed Jakey (average of 3 weighs of me holding him and another 3 of me without him) and it doesn't seem like he has lost any weight since a month ago which is really good - a bit too skinny, but not more skinny than he was (possibly moulted out his winter coat though, which even on an ultra-shorthair does make a bit of difference to appearance).

Spoke to someone at the vets to order his flea treatment which I do 1 month at a time due to him hovering around the 4kg mark which is the difference between large cat and small cat doses.  Am reassured that we don't need to be too worried but it is along the lines of "he's had a good innings" - I am at peace with that and certainly wouldn't want any stressful medical intervention at this point in his life.

I will ask for anti-emetics if the vomming gets worse/more frequent, he's very easy to pill so any treatment given that way is fine.  If he is still with us in a couple of months I will have bloods re-done to see if he needs a change of diet or some medication to help manage his CKD if it has worsened - but the overall aim is to keep him happy and comfortable - and he is for now.

(And no I do not like the fact that he is on his last legs, but I am trying to be pragmatic about it).


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2022)

No need for sad reactions btw (although it is very appreciated that people care! ❤️ ) - he is OK for now but isn't immortal, and this is a world away from when I was told Radar had a brain tumour and had to have him put down pretty much immediately, or when I was told Sonic was in end stage kidney failure and had days at best - those were among the worst days of my life - this is not that, this is a lovely old cat kind of naturally getting old and things gradually going wrong, and we have a lot of notice that his health is declining.

I am OK with this, whether he has a week or a month or a year, it isn't something that is an emergency and we will of course treat symptoms if we can and if it is in the interests of his comfort and welfare - he's just a lovely old boy and we are making his old age and what is left of his life as good as possible for him (and will pay attention if/when it gets to the point where he has had enough) - this is sort of how it should be, and I am having the best of times with my lovely Jakey - he is on my lap right now purring his head off.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 19, 2022)

: purr :


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 20, 2022)

Hottest night of the fucking year (so far) and what did we end up with? Three furry "hot water bottles" sharing the bed with us. Thanks cats


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 20, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Hottest night of the fucking year (so far) and what did we end up with? Three furry "hot water bottles" sharing the bed with us. Thanks cats


Lilith got into bed with me for a cuddle last night which was lovely, but then it was spoilt when I needed to sneeze. Poor cat shot off the bed so fast.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 20, 2022)

Haven’t seen Bloom for a few days due to the heat. However he came back for his breakfast time scrounge today, and still good at giving an appealing look.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 20, 2022)

I had to rescue a young Jackdaw from the claws of the visitor the other night.  It must have been only recently fledged because  it couldn't get in the air until I chased them both up to the top of the garden and it had enough space to take a run at it and get airborne.  Cat was not impressed!


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 20, 2022)

A little off-topic and it may have been mentioned before, but there is a new PC / PS4 PS5 game out called Stray.




			
				https://stray.game/ said:
			
		

> UNTANGLE AN ANCIENT MYSTERY TO ESCAPE A LONG-FORGOTTEN CITY.​Lost, alone and separated from family, a stray cat must untangle an ancient mystery to escape a long-forgotten city.
> 
> Stray is a third-person cat adventure game set amidst the detailed, neon-lit alleys of a decaying cybercity and the murky environments of its seedy underbelly. Roam surroundings high and low, defend against unforeseen threats and solve the mysteries of this unwelcoming place inhabited by curious droids and dangerous creatures.
> 
> ...






Spoiler: Trailer









I just played about 10 minutes of it, and it is all rather enchanting at the moment.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 20, 2022)

Pretty much recovered from having all her back teeth on her lower jaw out last week. This was due to feline tooth resorption which apparently might be genetic and can happen at any age regardless of diet and general oral health.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 20, 2022)

Accidentally scared poor Lilith again.

I'm currently relaxing in bed - feeling a lot better today from this week's bug, just putting my feet up to aid recovery - and she jumped up to join me. She lay across my chest and purred happily while I stroked her and I said "Do you love cuddling with Mummy? Yes you do!" Unfortunately it came out croaky as my throat's still a bit dry and she legged it under the bed! Sorry about my ill voice, Lilith.


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2022)

Another tip for helping cats to deal with the heat which might work for some:

I have filled a hot water bottle, no cover on it, with cold tap water (not icy) and put it on the floor - Jakey LOVES it and has been using it to lay on a lot during the last few days.  It probably helps that he is used to seeing hot water bottles when I have one on the sofa during particularly cold winter spells (with a cover on if it contains hot water of course) so it isn't an unfamiliar scary object.



platinumsage said:


> Pretty much recovered from having all her back teeth on her lower jaw out last week. This was due to feline tooth resorption which apparently might be genetic and can happen at any age regardless of diet and general oral health.



Aye my Radar had that, he went most of his life with no dental problems whatsoever, then bam had to have the whole lot out in one go apart from his 4 canines - literally every single tooth apart from those had to come out and we were told his canines would probably fall out at some point, but they'd been left in to preserve his facial shape.

Glad your girl has recovered well from her surgery, she'll manage fine without teeth.  My Jakey only has his 2 bottom canines left (that wasn't due to resorption, Siams/OSH are often very prone to tooth decay and gingivitis).  He still catches mice but can't eat them as he can't rip into them, but he manages normal cat food just fine.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2022)

My box, my catnip fishy thing, my ball and my packaging wotsit that I play with, got that!?


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 20, 2022)

Epona said:


> Aye my Radar had that, he went most of his life with no dental problems whatsoever, then bam had to have the whole lot out in one go apart from his 4 canines - literally every single tooth apart from those had to come out and we were told his canines would probably fall out at some point, but they'd been left in to preserve his facial shape.
> 
> Glad your girl has recovered well from her surgery, she'll manage fine without teeth.  My Jakey only has his 2 bottom canines left (that wasn't due to resorption, Siams/OSH are often very prone to tooth decay and gingivitis).  He still catches mice but can't eat them as he can't rip into them, but he manages normal cat food just fine.



Good to know that cats don’t really need teeth! I was wondering if she’d need to carry on biting her claws to keep them in check but the vet said that wasn’t really necessary. She did say though that annual dental x-rays are a good idea, as apparently this condition can be very painful and can’t always be detected easily.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 20, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 333588


Toby's a cat who knows he's cute!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Toby's a cat who knows he's cute!


Total poser. 😁


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 20, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Total poser. 😁


I love the heart on his back.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I love the heart on his back


There's not really a heart there. It's two separate patches. But always seems to form a heart when he lays a certain way. 😄


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 20, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> There's not really a heart there. It's two separate patches. But always seems to form a heart when he lays a certain way. 😄


The purrfect pose!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 333588



he looks like he's had a sudden thought that maybe he left the gas on, or left a mouse somewhere he shouldn't...


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> There's not really a heart there. It's two separate patches. But always seems to form a heart when he lays a certain way. 😄



It's cos cats with the white spotting gene have their pattern form when they are in the uterus, meaning that he was curled up a certain way when he was developing and pigmented cells moved to that area as one spot - then when he was born and uncurled, there was a gap between.

(Sorry if anyone finds info like this tedious, I am a bit obsessed with cat genetics/how in-utero development affects phenotype and appearance).


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 20, 2022)

Epona said:


> It's cos cats with the white spotting gene have their pattern form when they are in the uterus, meaning that he was curled up a certain way when he was developing and pigmented cells moved to that area as one spot - then when he was born and uncurled, there was a gap between.
> 
> (Sorry if anyone finds info like this tedious, I am a bit obsessed with cat genetics/how in-utero development affects that).


No - we love your knowledge and sound advice...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 20, 2022)

Epona said:


> It's cos cats with the white spotting gene have their pattern form when they are in the uterus, meaning that he was curled up a certain way when he was developing and pigmented cells moved to that area as one spot - then when he was born and uncurled, there was a gap between.
> 
> (Sorry if anyone finds info like this tedious, I am a bit obsessed with cat genetics/how in-utero development affects phenotype and appearance).


Very interesting.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 20, 2022)

Epona said:


> It's cos cats with the white spotting gene have their pattern form when they are in the uterus, meaning that he was curled up a certain way when he was developing and pigmented cells moved to that area as one spot - then when he was born and uncurled, there was a gap between.
> 
> (Sorry if anyone finds info like this tedious, I am a bit obsessed with cat genetics/how in-utero development affects phenotype and appearance).


No, that's interesting! I hadn't given it much thought but it makes sense. So how the kitten is angled in utero affects his/her fur patterns? You learn something new every day.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2022)

Epona said:


> It's cos cats with the white spotting gene have their pattern form when they are in the uterus, meaning that he was curled up a certain way when he was developing and pigmented cells moved to that area as one spot - then when he was born and uncurled, there was a gap between.





the mogs i used to live with (to the best of my knowledge, brothers from the same litter) had very similar colour pattern, although one was black + white, the other tabby + white

in both cases, they had coloured tail, back and what mum-tat described as 'a badly fitted toupee'


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> No, that's interesting! I hadn't given it much thought but it makes sense. So how the kitten is angled in utero affects his/her fur patterns? You learn something new every day.



It can do, if those eventual patterns are caused as a result of eg. cells that can produce melanin literally moving across the body during development.  Mostly cats that have the white spotting gene (everything from fully pigmented cats that have white toes to white cats with pigmented ears and tail) or tortoiseshells/tortoiseshell tabbies are the ones that will come out with their appearance depending on various in-utero development factors, rather than purely genetics.

My Radar was white with black spots due to being homozygous (ie having 2 copies) for the white spotting gene, if I'd had him cloned multiple times the clones would all be white with black spots (which is a genetic thing), but their black spots would all have been a bit different in terms of size and placement, because it is early foetal development rather than genetics that determines that - similar for torties 

You do tend to get trends though due to the way cells migrate during development, so you get things like the tuxedo cat with just the areas furthest from the spine being white, or a van pattern cat which is all white with just the ears and tail and maybe one body spot ie closest to the spine being pigmented.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 20, 2022)

Epona said:


> It can do, if those eventual patterns are caused as a result of eg. cells that can produce melanin literally moving across the body during development.  Mostly cats that have the white spotting gene (everything from fully pigmented cats that have white toes to white cats with pigmented ears and tail) or tortoiseshells/tortoiseshell tabbies are the ones that will come out with their appearance depending on various in-utero development factors, rather than purely genetics.
> 
> My Radar was white with black spots due to being homozygous (ie having 2 copies) for the white spotting gene, if I'd had him cloned multiple times the clones would all be white with black spots, but their black spots would all have been a bit different in terms of size and placement, because it is early foetal development rather than genetics that determines that - similar for torties
> 
> You do tend to get trends though due to the way cells migrate during development, so you get things like the tuxedo cat with just the areas furthest from the spine being white, or a van pattern cat which is all white with just the ears and tail and maybe one body spot ie closest to the spine being pigmented.


Major respect to your encyclopaedic knowledge.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2022)

picture i meant to include with the above


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 20, 2022)

My lovely old Beaker puss was a van pattern mog <3 Ringed tabby tail and tabby splotches on a thick white coat. And beautiful green eyes.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## donkyboy (Jul 20, 2022)

Purchased a weave basket for the girls as I knew they would like it. Called it right. Been getting very good use by Chloe and Rogue.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Purchased a weave basket for the girls as I knew they would like it. Called it right. Been getting very good use by Chloe and Rogue.



going WHERE in a handbasket??


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 20, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> going WHERE in a handbasket??



I often pick them up and carry the basket around the flat, letting them smell objects they don't normally sniff: lightbulbs, ceiling, wall clock, poster frames etc.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 21, 2022)

Vic has just come in after a night waging war on the local rodent population and needs his beauty sleep - but not before a bit of a fuss and multiple headbutts. The cute dirty stopout 😼


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 21, 2022)

Vic’s turned over and wants to hold hands


----------



## philosophical (Jul 21, 2022)

Harry kipping this morning.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 21, 2022)

Much happier today


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the mogs i used to live with (to the best of my knowledge, brothers from the same litter) had very similar colour pattern, although one was black + white, the other tabby + white
> 
> in both cases, they had coloured tail, back and what mum-tat described as 'a badly fitted toupee'


From the pictures you've posted, their little toupees were so cute!


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 21, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Harry kipping this morning.
> 
> View attachment 333678


I love how he fits purrfectly!


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 21, 2022)

Judging again


----------



## oryx (Jul 21, 2022)

Paddy has sacked off his Amazon envelope bed, so I've thrown it away (possibly prematurely ). New bed seems to be my desk, unfortunately. The igloo bed remains untouched.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 21, 2022)

The ginger princeling has arrived!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2022)

: squee :


----------



## oryx (Jul 21, 2022)

He looks adorable spanglechick ! And I'm sure he is.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> The ginger princeling has arrived!





🐱


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2022)

Congratulations!  He is really really cute


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 22, 2022)

Hello little fellow🥰
🐈
Gorgeous 🙂
Congrats spanglechick


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 22, 2022)

Esteé on landing duty. It's a bit cooler out there, I think.


And on another neighbour's doormat.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 22, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Esteé on landing duty. It's a bit cooler out there, I think.
> View attachment 333815
> 
> And on another neighbour's doormat.
> View attachment 333816



What a looker, what a character.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 22, 2022)

Ahh spanglechick he's gorgeous. A world of kitteny delights awaits you <3


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 22, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> . . . A world of kitteny delights awaits you <3



And a plethora of teeny, tiny, yet painful, scratches


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2022)

Oh top tip re. having a new kitten...

Don't play with him with your hands or feet or encourage him to play with you like that - it might be cute now but it soon wears thin if they spend the rest of their lives grabbing and play-biting them to initiate play with you!  "Fishing Rod" style toys where your hands are well away from the area of play so aren't associated with the game are good.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 22, 2022)

Has anyone had a cat they brought pretty much everywhere with them?


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh top tip re. having a new kitten...
> 
> Don't play with him with your hands or feet or encourage him to play with you like that - it might be cute now but it soon wears thin if they spend the rest of their lives grabbing and play-biting them to initiate play with you!  "Fishing Rod" style toys where your hands are well away from the area of play so aren't associated with the game are good.


Yes.  The fishing rod is a huge hit.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 22, 2022)

oryx said:


> Paddy has sacked off his Amazon envelope bed, so I've thrown it away (possibly prematurely ).



I got the late black and white cat a new igloo to replace her manky-old cat cave.  She seemed to hate it and simply refused to use it.  Even her sister didn't pay that much attention, preferring a curl-up open bed instead.

So I chucked it out in the greenhouse and forgot about it.

Some time - weeks/months later, when she was on summer pattern and only occasionally looking-in to the house, I was out in the garden early and something caught my eye - it was her, curled-up happily in the igloo, which was perched on top of a pile of boxes, so snug but with a good view of her territory.  She used that igloo, outside for some years, until the light/heat in the greenhouse rotted the fabric and I had to rearrange and replace it with an easier to climb into bed at a lower level due to her advancing age/stiffness in moving about.


----------



## Chz (Jul 22, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Has anyone had a cat they brought pretty much everywhere with them?


I'd love to take him to the seaside next week, but there hasn't been a single car journey of any length ever that wasn't a constant yowl from the back seat. Poor thing does not like to travel at all, so we have to have a complete stranger come to the house to feed and water him.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 22, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Yes.  The fishing rod is a huge hit.



My two still love the laser pointer, and they're fairly lazy adults.


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2022)

I opened my back curtains this morning, and saw one of my next door neighbour's cats sitting on the patio. I thought I could click my tongue or kiss my teeth to say hi, but I thought no, that would disturb her rhythm of staring at the garden wall.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 22, 2022)

Met this little sweetie on the train today. She's called Snowy and was going home with her new parents.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 22, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> View attachment 333941View attachment 333942


How's the little man settling in?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 22, 2022)

Lilith being a bit camera shy.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 23, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> How's the little man settling in?


He’s great. But I have to shut him out of the room whenever I eat.  He will literally steal food from my lips.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 23, 2022)

Lil’ Bob is helping Mrs SFM tidy the bedroom drawers by guarding my collection of terrible ties


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2022)

Someone very nearby to me has found this stray and now I want to adopt it. Cannot though, circumstances just won’t allow it.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 23, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone very nearby to me has found this stray and now I want to adopt it. Cannot though, circumstances just won’t allow it.
> View attachment 334040


Cutest baby!


----------



## oryx (Jul 23, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone very nearby to me has found this stray and now I want to adopt it. Cannot though, circumstances just won’t allow it.
> View attachment 334040


She's the image of our Zoe!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 23, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone very nearby to me has found this stray and now I want to adopt it. Cannot though, circumstances just won’t allow it.
> View attachment 334040


Please find a way - what a sweetie!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 23, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone very nearby to me has found this stray and now I want to adopt it. Cannot though, circumstances just won’t allow it.
> View attachment 334040


But, but, but...the ears!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2022)

oryx said:


> She's the image of our Zoe!


And my first childhood cat, Moucha!


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2022)

My neighbours need to cut their lawn, but it does provide somewhere good to chill on a summer evening as it is.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 24, 2022)

My little granddaughter having a lunch date with her best friend and housemate Cleo the cat.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 24, 2022)

Top tip: an old nutella lid fits perfectly on a can of cat food so your fridge doesn't get stunk out

I mean I guess it works for any can really


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2022)

philosophical said:


> My little granddaughter having a lunch date with her best friend and housemate Cleo the cat.
> 
> View attachment 334191


Did she, the granddaughter, learn the inevitable lesson that came shortly after that photo was taken?


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 24, 2022)

Lil’ Bob’s retreated into his igloo


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 24, 2022)

Tim is 100% functional kitten.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 24, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tim is 100% functional kitten.
> 
> View attachment 334273
> View attachment 334274


Also, is it me or does he look very much like a lion in that last one?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 24, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Also, is it me or does he look very much like a lion in that last one?


He is a perfect little lion.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 24, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> He is a perfect little lion.


He is!


----------



## A380 (Jul 24, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tim is 100% functional kitten.
> 
> View attachment 334273
> View attachment 334274


Central casting called and asked for their definitive adorable kiteh back...


----------



## Epona (Jul 24, 2022)

He is so adorable 
From other photos you've posted it looks like he's a cuddly one too, which is my preferred cat type


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tim is 100% functional kitten.
> 
> View attachment 334273
> View attachment 334274


Adorable.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 24, 2022)

Tim is the best little lion ever. Oh yes he is! (I'm sorry to be embarrassing but his charisma is contagious  )


----------



## Epona (Jul 24, 2022)

Been hot in here today, it finally got cool enough for Jakey to want a cuddle and as soon as he settled on my lap he was rewarded with his flea treatment which I have been waiting all day to do, so he exited stage left in a bit of a huff (it is wet and greasy, kitty not keen).

I am now forgiven however and he is back on my lap, I am trying to avoid getting flea drops on me now though as their neck stays greasy for about a day.


----------



## moose (Jul 24, 2022)

We had a slightly awkward moment this week, when a neighbour, previously unknown to us, was handing out flyers about his missing cat. I shot waxoyl a warning look, and said pointedly, through clenched teeth, 'Don't, We. Know. That. Cat, you know, The. One. Who Comes. Through. Our. Garden.?' willing him not to tell the worried, grieving owner that we call his cat Hitler. 

Anyway, all's well that end's well, the cat found his way home after a few days on the loose.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 24, 2022)

There is a new video game out where you play as a cat, called ' Stray'.
Here is a thread of people's cats watching them play the game.



			https://twitter.com/CatsWatchStray


----------



## Epona (Jul 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> There is a new video game out where you play as a cat, called ' Stray'.
> Here is a thread of people's cats watching them play the game.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh this morning I tried to watch the 16 minutes of gameplay trailer that is doing the rounds, Jakey nearly knocked my monitor over searching for the cats.
I have added it to my Steam wishlist but fuck knows how I would manage to play it without something getting broken


----------



## waxoyl (Jul 24, 2022)

Been pinned down by  a purring ginger.


----------



## Epona (Jul 24, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Been pinned down by  a purring ginger.
> View attachment 334332



Handsome grumpy-chops  ❤️


----------



## Epona (Jul 25, 2022)

My Jakey loves it so so much when I start singing his theme song (Pink Panther cartoon theme) he sits right up and starts waahing and purring.
I make sure to sing it frequently to my little Pink Panther.  And yes when I get to the "it's as plain as your nose" line he knows that and holds his nose up for me to boop him on it.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 25, 2022)

Esteé wishes all a good morning.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 25, 2022)

Not interested in the morning:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2022)

A Lilith lookalike not far from my house.


----------



## polly (Jul 25, 2022)

I've finally got Wicket to do a little trick. When I'm feeding her and she's waiting for me to open the pouch etc, I raise my big toe off the ground and she rubs her little face all over it <3 I know it's cupboard love but it's so nice. Plus she has finally stopped swiping me all the time. I think she's settling in.


----------



## A380 (Jul 25, 2022)

1742 Hogarth kiteh…


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2022)

Have I shown you the dotty Tim-tum?

We had a _very_ long nap together today.  



Btw, apols to moose and anyone else getting this stuff on Facebook too.


----------



## moose (Jul 25, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Have I shown you the dotty Tim-tum?
> View attachment 334456
> We had a _very_ long nap together today.
> 
> ...


More than happy to see him twice


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2022)

Had a visitation this morning.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2022)

Unfortunately, the fox I have been feeding has developed a limp. Does anyone know the name of thing people use to catch animals? that pole with loop at the top.  I might try catch it and call a rescue centre


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 25, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Unfortunately, the fox I have been feeding has developed a limp. Does anyone know the name of thing people use to catch animals? that pole with loop at the top.  I might try catch it and call a rescue centre




probably worth talking to rescue place first - they will probably be able to lend you something 

and probably better to have them lined up rather than catch fox and then have to keep them for a few days...






						About us | The Fox Project
					






					foxproject.org.uk
				




get well soon, foxy


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 25, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> probably worth talking to rescue place first - they will probably be able to lend you something
> 
> and probably better to have them lined up rather than catch fox and then have to keep them for a few days...
> 
> ...



I've emailed them. But dont think they cover this part of London. I am sure I called them last year about a fox. Cannot remember if it was them or not. ended up calling the RSPCA who put the fox down. RSPCA is the last resort. Though I wonder if the local vet would help if I caught it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 26, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> ended up calling the RSPCA who put the fox down.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 26, 2022)

You know that bit where a cat purposely leads you to where they want you to go.
Bloom comes in this morning and waits at the foot of the stairs for Mrs P to come down.
He then shows the way to where the breakfast goodies are.


----------



## Epona (Jul 26, 2022)

philosophical said:


> You know that bit where a cat purposely leads you to where they want you to go.
> Bloom comes in this morning and waits at the foot of the stairs for Mrs P to come down.
> He then shows the way to where the breakfast goodies are.
> 
> View attachment 334537



Cheeky wee fucker


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2022)

Very cuddly today <3


----------



## Epona (Jul 26, 2022)

Cooler day here has resulted in much more Jakey-cuddles than the last week


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 26, 2022)

Epona said:


> Cooler day here has resulted in much more Jakey-cuddles than the last week


Yep, Lilith's definitely back to her old cuddly self.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2022)

One of the cats in our area (Merlin) knows how to break in and steal cat food packets if we leave the backdoor open.



Cheeky sod. He isn't even a stray.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 26, 2022)

Sushi started having seizures last night which lasted in the region of 30 minutes. These have continued into today and he has been put down at the vet.

Bye Bye Sushi 😢


----------



## Epona (Jul 26, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss Throbbing Angel - exactly how my poor darling Radar went (his was almost certainly a brain tumour) so I understand how traumatic it is to see it happen like that to a beloved companion, you have my absolute sympathy, much love to you and your loved ones.

Sushi was very beautiful, what a lovely photo.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 26, 2022)

RIP Sushi.

Sorry to read that mate.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 26, 2022)

Cats eh.  Mr Best the stray now sleeps in our bed and Ti the house cat of 12 years stays in Mr Bests hut in the garden, he Loves it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2022)

What a beauty Throbbing Angel, I am so sorry you've lost your furry pal and under such horrid circumstances too.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 26, 2022)

philosophical said:


> You know that bit where a cat purposely leads you to where they want you to go.
> Bloom comes in this morning and waits at the foot of the stairs for Mrs P to come down.
> He then shows the way to where the breakfast goodies are.



Our one sometimes pretends she wants to be let out the front door (which I will get up off the sofa to do) and then diverts to the food bowl (which I wouldn’t have got up off the sofa to do).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 26, 2022)

((Throbbing Angel and Sushi))


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 26, 2022)

So sorry Throbbing Angel.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 26, 2022)

Sorry for your loss Throbbing Angel 
RIP Sushi


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 26, 2022)

Thanks Urbs


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 26, 2022)

rest in purrs, sushi

(((( Throbbing Angel ))))


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 26, 2022)

Very sorry to read of the loss of our own feline supermodel Sushi, Throbbing Angel - condolences to all the family


----------



## A380 (Jul 26, 2022)

Sorry to read this.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 26, 2022)

(((Throbbing Angel))) RiP Sushi


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 26, 2022)

Lotte this morning, greeting me from within the box with Good Morning miaows when she heard me.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 26, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> probably worth talking to rescue place first - they will probably be able to lend you something
> 
> and probably better to have them lined up rather than catch fox and then have to keep them for a few days...
> 
> ...



got a reply from fox project. I've ordered the injury pills (didn't even know they existed)



> Hi Donkeyboy





> Limps are very common in foxes as they receive many a knock or sprain during their daily wanderings, which often recover within a few weeks. When a leg is held high this shows good muscle tone being used to protect an injury. Please see the following treatment plan:
> 
> To assist rapid healing feed infection mix pills, or injury pills (if no swelling) in honey or jam sandwiches for a few weeks, these pills are available from Pet Perfection - 01689 856361 www.petperfection.net.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oriole (Jul 26, 2022)

Someone posted this on our local facebook group and I thought his moustache is just too fantastic not to to share it


----------



## Cloo (Jul 26, 2022)

Mistress of stealth


----------



## Cloo (Jul 26, 2022)

Oriole said:


> Someone posted this on our local facebook group and I thought his moustache is just too fantastic not to to share it


I sincerely hope his name is something like Monsieur Pantalon


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm very sorry to read that, Throbbing Angel. Sushi was a handsome cat indeed.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm sorry Throbbing Angel  - sending love to you and yours


----------



## oryx (Jul 26, 2022)

Very sorry to read about Sushi, Throbbing Angel


----------



## smmudge (Jul 27, 2022)

RIP sushi


----------



## story (Jul 27, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> got a reply from fox project. I've ordered the injury pills (didn't even know they existed)




In addition to the Fox Project, I also recommend the National Fox Welfare Society









						NFWS | National Fox Welfare Society | NFWS |
					

National Fox Welfare Society has been running for over 30 years and provides free of charge a homeopathic Potion.




					www.national-fox-welfare.com


----------



## story (Jul 27, 2022)

story said:


> In addition to the Fox Project, I also recommend the National Fox Welfare Society
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m going to ignore any discussion about their homeopathic mange treatment, except to say that yes, I know the NFWS gives out free homeopathic remedies and no, I’m not advocating it’s use.

The purpose of my post was to alert folk that there is also another organisation we can contact for advice and guidances about how to help injured foxes in our neighbourhoods.


----------



## story (Jul 27, 2022)

What carriers do people use or recommend?

I’ve got a huge one that is excellent, if a bit grubby and worn, but it takes up so much storage space and is hefty and weighty to carry to and from the vet. I’m looking for a smaller lighter one.

Cat isn’t a marauder, isn't an escape artist, and of medium build.


----------



## story (Jul 27, 2022)

At the vet, getting weighed up for flea medicine. Apparently they need to be checked every year. Is this new? I seem.to remember just getting repeat orders forever from other vets.

I guess this is more responsible but it's definitely not as easy.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 27, 2022)

story said:


> View attachment 334770
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute boy!

I feel your pain, I've just noticed Lilith scratching quite vigorously. She seems well enough in herself but if she's got fleas I need to get it nipped in the bud before it causes problems, like anaemia for example. I just spoke to my vet who say they'll dispense flea treatments at £33 per month. As for the yearly check up, yeah, that's a thing, although not specifically for fleas, it's a general exam to make sure everything's tickety boo. Lilith's is due in November at which point she'll also have her annual booster jab.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I just spoke to my vet who say they'll dispense flea treatments at £33 per month.



how bloody much?

i seem to remember that i got flea treatments for the mogs from the vets' rather than the stuff on the shelves in shops, but even allowing for inflation, i'm sure it wasn't anything like that much

and if she has got fleas, you'll need to think about doing something with the house as well...


----------



## story (Jul 27, 2022)

Home now, and he’s in good shap.

A couple of snaps from last night's night-time stroll. We tried a new route that took us closer to The Big Road than we’ve been before. Cat was very curious and sat on the brick pier for a long time watching the traffic. He's pretty traffic savvy, so far as I can tell. And he never goes the couple of blocks to The Big Road on his own. I took him through the estates and we found a big deserted patch of desiccated grass with a couple of slender young trees. Cat was delighted and bounded about like a happy puppy let off the lead, then leapt up one of the trees with a tiny little shout of joy. Despite his size  (vet has just told me “he’s a big boy… 5.7 kilos… no, not overweight, he’s tall”) he’s got a wee little voice and no real meow to speak of. I sat and waited til he was ready to leave, hoping that no one indoors was being spooked by us lurking about outside the back of their flats. As we wandered back towards more familiar territory a B&W tom spotted him and began to stalk him. I watched them like a benign hands-off god, assuming he’d be watching his back but no, he seemed oblivious, just happy to be prancing about seeking new smells and spots. So I threw out the Prime Directive stuff and made myself look large, like a space invader, and marched towards the other tom, being quiet so as not to wake anyone.  My chap looked up at me with the WTF look, then realised and we fled together, up the stairs and away, and if he could laugh out loud at the larks, I think he would have.


----------



## story (Jul 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how bloody much?
> 
> i seem to remember that i got flea treatments for the mogs from the vets' rather than the stuff on the shelves in shops, but even allowing for inflation, i'm sure it wasn't anything like that much
> 
> and if she has got fleas, you'll need to think about doing something with the house as well...




I’ve just paid £58 for three months of flea treatment.

I don’t have carpets so I’ve decided to save the money and not buy the spray. I’ll hoover and set some Wikihow flea traps, and just live with the scratch-scratch of flea bites til they all die. So long as I stay on top of the cat’s flea medications I should be alright.


----------



## story (Jul 27, 2022)

story said:


> View attachment 334770
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the way home, he burrowed under the blanket and hid with just his nose and eyes peeking out. Next time, I’ll make sure I cover the box with  a cloth box so he isn’t obliged to observe the world.


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2022)

Neighbourhood watch this morning:


----------



## Cloo (Jul 27, 2022)

A couple of months ago we got this wooden thing to put on the sofa arm so you could put drinks on it,  and Vastra will still not on any account walk on it.  She stops next to it and kind of hops over it if she really must.


----------



## story (Jul 27, 2022)

I had a cat who hated the feel of skin under her paws. She’d never ever touch bare skin with her bare paws. If I was wearing shorts or had a towel around my waist while sitting at a moment she needed to sit in my lap, she’d hunch up at the top of my thighs as if she was playing the Molten Lava game. And I couldn’t cuddle her if I had short sleeves on in case her paws came into contact with bare skin.


----------



## moose (Jul 27, 2022)

story said:


> What carriers do people use or recommend?
> 
> I’ve got a huge one that is excellent, if a bit grubby and worn, but it takes up so much storage space and is hefty and weighty to carry to and from the vet. I’m looking for a smaller lighter one.
> 
> Cat isn’t a marauder, isn't an escape artist, and of medium build.


We have a tough fabric one with a folding metal frame inside, so it packs away pretty flat. I can't remember the name, so will take a look when I can get it down off the shelf. It's got mesh panels all round for air and looking through, and a sturdy carrying handle. It's pretty light without Himself in.


----------



## story (Jul 27, 2022)

That looks great moose . Just the thing. And thank you for the offer to check.

Cat being a hefty 5.7 kilos even without the carry box means I really do need a lightweight box for him! This current box has got to be at least 3 kilos itself. It’s huge!


----------



## story (Jul 27, 2022)

Also moose, I love that snap of the cat sticking their head out of the sun roof of the carrier.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 27, 2022)

We had our first visitor today. Tim was hilariously weird.  I mean, he was born in a house with seven humans and two dogs, but he’s become accustomed to it being the two of us. 

He did the whole arched back thing for a while.  But he also did things he doesn’t usually, like voluntarily going upstairs (usually only if looking for me, and sometimes not even then, preferring to sit at the bottom and cry). On one such mission he found a dead leaf from  a plant and brought it downstairs to us very deliberately.  He barely napped, until after the guest had gone - tho has been mostly asleep since.  He also scratched me on the forehead just now, while walking around the back of the sofa.  Might be a coincidence, as might the other new things, but it feels developmental. 

Tomorrow night he’s been here a week.  He’s also much bigger and less skinny. 

I also bought a flea comb.  He was very tolerant of that and I had a great afternoon drowning fleas and eggs.  (He didn’t have lots.  Maybe five fleas, though I guess some others might be lurking in the carpet.  Will rinse and repeat.

Have registered him with a vet and am awaiting an appointment for jabs and chipping.  Also suspect he has ear mites, poor baby.


----------



## moose (Jul 27, 2022)

story said:


> That looks great moose . Just the thing. And thank you for the offer to check.
> 
> Cat being a hefty 5.7 kilos even without the carry box means I really do need a lightweight box for him! This current box has got to be at least 3 kilos itself. It’s huge!


It's this one, but looks like it might have been discontinued. There should be similar, though. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Brands-Petzden-Canvas-Carrier/dp/B002HMMVE2


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 27, 2022)

little stripey kittehs







at teh london zoo - more here


----------



## Epona (Jul 28, 2022)

story said:


> View attachment 334770
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Annual vet check and vaccinations is usual.  More frequently for elderly cats.

This is good.

I get flea treatment monthly from the vet (I do it monthly because Jakey is old and losing weight so I can't really order 3 months worth in advance without the dose possibly being wrong) and it costs £15 a month.  It's important to get the right flea treatment, using any old shit can result in fleas becoming resistant to it (and some off the shelf treatments can be downright harmful), so make sure to use the one your vet recommends making sure the dose is correct for the weight as that will be right for your pet and the flea situation in your part of the world - you can then go and purchase it elsewhere which might be cheaper, but do make sure that it is the one your vet says at the right type and dose for your pet (dog and cat flea treatments contain different chemicals which may cause harm to the wrong species, so do not mix and match - I know someone who lost 2 cats in an awful tragedy due to accidentally giving a dog flea treatment)


----------



## story (Jul 28, 2022)

Epona, if your Jakey lives indoors, is he still liable to get fleas? How does that happen?

I don’t get how indoor cats get fleas.


----------



## story (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## story (Jul 28, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> We had our first visitor today. Tim was hilariously weird.  I mean, he was born in a house with seven humans and two dogs, but he’s become accustomed to it being the two of us.
> 
> He did the whole arched back thing for a while.  But he also did things he doesn’t usually, like voluntarily going upstairs (usually only if looking for me, and sometimes not even then, preferring to sit at the bottom and cry). On one such mission he found a dead leaf from  a plant and brought it downstairs to us very deliberately.  He barely napped, until after the guest had gone - tho has been mostly asleep since.  He also scratched me on the forehead just now, while walking around the back of the sofa.  Might be a coincidence, as might the other new things, but it feels developmental.
> 
> ...



I’ve heard that you’ll only ever find 10% of the fleas that are actually living in your house.

No idea if this is true.


----------



## Epona (Jul 28, 2022)

story said:


> Epona, if your Jakey lives indoors, is he still liable to get fleas? How does that happen?
> 
> I don’t get how indoor cats get fleas.



Fleas lay their eggs on grass, you walk through grass and bring them in on your shoes/ends of your trousers.
Or you get mice coming in or nearby and they bring fleas in.
I did think for a long time that having indoor only cats meant that we didn't need to treat for fleas or take preventative measures (and we were lucky for many years) but have since well and truly learned my lesson.
We have occasional terrible battles with fleas despite Jakey (and our previous departed cats) being indoor only.
I would recommend treating indoor-only cats for fleas and other parasites as per vet advice.


----------



## story (Jul 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> Fleas lay their eggs on grass, you walk through grass and bring them in on your shoes/ends of your trousers.
> Or you get mice coming in or nearby and they bring fleas in.
> I did think for a long time that having indoor only cats meant that we didn't need to treat for fleas or take preventative measures (and we were lucky for many years) but have since well and truly learned my lesson.
> We have occasional terrible battles with fleas despite Jakey (and our previous departed cats) being indoor only.



How annoying. To have indoor cats and outdoor fleas.


----------



## story (Jul 28, 2022)

I’m doing some writing, got a deadline, so obvs I’m taking snaps of the cat instead of doing the writing.


----------



## story (Jul 28, 2022)

He’s sneaking onto my lap now….


----------



## story (Jul 28, 2022)

moose said:


> It's this one, but looks like it might have been discontinued. There should be similar, though. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Brands-Petzden-Canvas-Carrier/dp/B002HMMVE2


Thank you x


----------



## philosophical (Jul 28, 2022)

Less than five minutes ago. I sit on that stool for breakfast, so scrounger Bloom knows I won’t miss him there!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 28, 2022)

Lil’ Bob getting his ears tickled


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2022)

Late last night, Misty sat next to me 😎
And Kizzy flopped behind


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 28, 2022)

story said:


> I’ve just paid £58 for three months of flea treatment.
> 
> I don’t have carpets so I’ve decided to save the money and not buy the spray. I’ll hoover and set some Wikihow flea traps, and just live with the scratch-scratch of flea bites til they all die. So long as I stay on top of the cat’s flea medications I should be alright.


Yeah, I got the wrong end of the stick, it was £33 per quarter. But my vet do a Health Club plan which covers all the things my pet insurance doesn't - flea and worming treatment, vaccinations etc. I had to pay £202 upfront which covers us for a year. It might sound like a lot but it's actually cheaper than paying individually every time you see the vet.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 28, 2022)

Which reminds me.  Cat insurance? My vet charges £12/month for their in-house plan. Does that sound competitive? Other recommendations?


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 28, 2022)

Three brothers


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Which reminds me.  Cat insurance? My vet charges £12/month for their in-house plan. Does that sound competitive? Other recommendations?


Got "Animal Friends" for the 2 here, think it's cheaper than that I'll have a look
Almost £98 for a year for one


----------



## philosophical (Jul 29, 2022)

This cat lurks beside the path to the station and likes to see and be seen.
Yesterday there was much rolling about for our entertainment.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 29, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Sushi started having seizures last night which lasted in the region of 30 minutes. These have continued into today and he has been put down at the vet.
> 
> Bye Bye Sushi 😢



This has been so traumatic for MrsA and lil'Angel, mainly due to the fact that Sushi went from being well to being put down in just 13 hours.

We rescue cats from a local centre.
Our first cat from there, Cosmo, was also put down a few years back so we're catless atm.
Until midday today anyway 

We've rescued a 10yr old cat whose owner has died (Cosmo and Sushi were both strays when they arrived at the animal rescue place).

So that's a nice thing to do - to give an older cat a nice place to live after what must have been a traumatic few weeks for her.

Photos later/tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 29, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> This has been so traumatic for MrsA and lil'Angel, mainly due to the fact that Sushi went from being well to being put down in just 13 hours.
> 
> We rescue cats from a local centre.
> Our first cat from there, Cosmo, was also put down a few years back so we're catless atm.
> ...



It is lovely to hear about your caring attitude.
I wonder how you (and others) settle on cat names…you may have to pick one today unless the rescue cat already has one.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 29, 2022)

philosophical said:


> It is lovely to hear about your caring attitude.
> I wonder how you (and others) settle on cat names…you may have to pick one today unless the rescue cat already has one.



Well, the strays are given names at the rescue place, so they've only had that name temporarily, so we've renamed those cats.
Cosmo after Cosmo Kramer from Seinfeld because that is how the cat used to enter a room. Sushi was picked by lil'Angel because she likes Japanese stuff.

This new cat has lived with a lady for 10 years and already has a name. The owner passed away, the cat was taken in by a neighbour who didn't really want a cat. 

 I think we'll *have* to use that name or she'll get confused. Tinkerbell, by the way. lil'Angel is adamant she can retrain the cat into a new name but I have my doubts.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 29, 2022)

I chose Tim because it is A Good Name For A Cat.  

Fact.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 29, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> lil'Angel is adamant she can retrain the cat into a new name but I have my doubts.



A younger cat maybe - we renamed the black and white cat when she was around two years old and from a bad home situation.  Took a few months but an older cat, I doubt it.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 29, 2022)

I wonder how adaptable cats are when it comes to changes of name? I suspect they would get used to it fairly quickly.

I would not have chosen Esteé for mine, but that's what she arrived with and it's been her name for nine years, and it's on her birth certificate and vaccination documents so I wouldn't change it. That said, my pronunciation is very different from her original owner, so it's as good as a new name anyway.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 29, 2022)

pogofish said:


> A younger cat maybe - we renamed the black and white cat when she was around two years old and from a bad home situation.  Took a few months but an older cat, I doubt it.


Same.

We're here now collecting Tinkerbell


----------



## polly (Jul 29, 2022)

So sorry for your loss Throbbing Angel, that must have been desperately sad. I did the same thing last Oct - our lovely Osh had to be put down and we adopted a formerly stray 10 yo within a week! It was a bit weird at first and the poor cat got compared a lot to her predecessor (usually unfavourably  ) but - I suspect like you - we couldn't live without a cat. 

Pics of Tinkerbell please?


----------



## Numbers (Jul 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how bloody much?
> 
> i seem to remember that i got flea treatments for the mogs from the vets' rather than the stuff on the shelves in shops, but even allowing for inflation, i'm sure it wasn't anything like that much
> 
> and if she has got fleas, you'll need to think about doing something with the house as well...


We do that Proactive Pets thingy, £13 per month for each of them buy it includes all flea and worm treatment for the year + annual consultation and jabs + 25% off anything we may buy (e.g. flea spray / food).


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 29, 2022)

You can get 6 pipettes of Stronghold on line for "about" £32 - that's six months worth - but you'll need a prescription from your vet - ours charges  £15 for a prescription that's valid for 6 months worth of meds - so for less than £50 you can give one cat 6 months of what is currently the "gold standard" of flea treatment - the vet "might" need to see the cat every 6 months . . . maybe


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 29, 2022)

polly said:


> So sorry for your loss Throbbing Angel, that must have been desperately sad. I did the same thing last Oct - our lovely Osh had to be put down and we adopted a formerly stray 10 yo within a week! It was a bit weird at first and the poor cat got compared a lot to her predecessor (usually unfavourably  ) but - I suspect like you - we couldn't live without a cat.
> 
> Pics of Tinkerbell please?



Sorry to hear about Osh.

The _unable to live without a cat_ is the same reason here in the Angel household.

Pics later. She got out of the carrier and has stayed under the sofa since. She's getting used to the place, us, etc.


----------



## Epona (Jul 29, 2022)

I would not have chosen to call my cat Jacob but he did already answer to it and Jakey was about as far as we could stretch it (I wouldn't have chosen that either, but he seems to like it).


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 29, 2022)

Donut and Vivian were originally called Floofer and Elvis  But they were just kittens so didn't GAF.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 29, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Donut and Vivian were originally called Floofer and Elvis  But they were just kittens so didn't GAF.




Elvis...what a great name for a cat!! I could see that working very well epecially for a maine coon. 😀


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 29, 2022)

I used to have a rabbit called Elvis.


----------



## Epona (Jul 29, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Which reminds me.  Cat insurance? My vet charges £12/month for their in-house plan. Does that sound competitive? Other recommendations?



Check whether that is _actual_ insurance (cover for accidents and illness), or a payment plan for vaccinations and flea/worm treatments - eg. Goddard Vet Group (big chain of vets in London) do the latter which they call ProActive Pets - now that is also worth doing as it will save you money on regular care and may offer discounts on stuff that isn't covered by insurance, but it is _not_ pet insurance and will not cover the costs that insurance would in the event of accident or illness - so please check what is being offered.  I highly doubt that a vet is offering their own insurance (if they do seem to be doing that, check who is underwriting that insurance, if the vet is acting more as a broker - and I wouldn't actually trust a vet that was taking £12 a month for its own insurance, as a small business would not be able to provide care for a very expensive medical condition on that basis so their medical advice may be skewed by that if your cat develops an expensive condition or needs a lot of surgery), it's more likely to be a wellness plan which gives a small discount on regular care.

In terms of insurance, I think PetPlan are fucking marvellous, and many vets deal direct with them so you don't have to pay the vet then claim back.  My departed moggie boy Radar had really high vet bills during his life (unfortunate poor wee mite in terms of his health, he racked up around £10k in vet bills) and PetPlan always paid up without any quibble.  I can't praise them highly enough.


Sorry, edited a few times to add thoughts and this post has turned into a rambling mess...


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 29, 2022)

Epona said:


> Check whether that is _actual_ insurance (cover for accidents and illness), or a payment plan for vaccinations and flea/worm treatments - eg. Goddard Vet Group (big chain of vets in London) do the latter which they call ProActive Pets - now that is also worth doing as it will save you money on regular care and may offer discounts on stuff that isn't covered by insurance, but it is _not_ pet insurance and will not cover the costs that insurance would in the event of accident or illness - so please check what is being offered.  I highly doubt that a vet is offering their own insurance (if they do seem to be doing that, check who is underwriting that insurance, if the vet is acting more as a broker - and I wouldn't actually trust a vet that was taking £12 a month for its own insurance, as a small business would not be able to provide care for a very expensive medical condition on that basis so their medical advice may be skewed by that if your cat develops an expensive condition or needs a lot of surgery), it's more likely to be a wellness plan which gives a small discount on regular care.
> 
> In terms of insurance, I think PetPlan are fucking marvellous, and many vets deal direct with them so you don't have to pay the vet then claim back.  My departed moggie boy Radar had really high vet bills during his life (unfortunate poor wee mite in terms of his health, he racked up around £10k in vet bills) and PetPlan always paid up without any quibble.  I can't praise them highly enough.
> 
> ...


No really.  That’s very helpful. Almost certainly not insurance then.  So I’ll need that and insurance.  He’s going to cost more to run than my car!


----------



## Epona (Jul 29, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> No really.  That’s very helpful. Almost certainly not insurance then.  So I’ll need that and insurance.  He’s going to cost more to run than my car!



I'm glad if any of that was remotely coherent tbh 

If it turns out that deal is your vet advertising a recognised and underwirtten pet insurance service that it has an agreement with for direct payment of claims to them, that might well be a good idea to go with that one as that is a worthwhile convenience feature - I can't imaging having to have found the funds to pay for some of Radar's bills (could have _bought_ a bloody car with that amount!) and then wait to claim it back, the fact the insurer dealt direct with the vet was brilliant.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 29, 2022)

Best of a blurred bunch. Tinkerbell.
She's mainly hiding under the sofas until she gets used to the place/us. Some strokes, some bunting. All good.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 29, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Best of a blurred bunch. Tinkerbell.
> She's mainly hiding under the sofas until she gets used to the place/us. Some strokes, some bunting. All good.



o hai and welcome to the thread, tinkerbell

🐱


----------



## A380 (Jul 30, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Yeah, I got the wrong end of the stick, it was £33 per quarter. But my vet do a Health Club plan which covers all the things my pet insurance doesn't - flea and worming treatment, vaccinations etc. I had to pay £202 upfront which covers us for a year. It might sound like a lot but it's actually cheaper than paying individually every time you see the vet.


We do something similar for our moggies. It’s not cheap but is cheaper than buying them individually.


----------



## Epona (Jul 30, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Best of a blurred bunch. Tinkerbell.
> She's mainly hiding under the sofas until she gets used to the place/us. Some strokes, some bunting. All good.



The fact she's out of hiding even for a small time to say hello already is brilliant!

Gorgeous girl


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 30, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Best of a blurred bunch. Tinkerbell.
> She's mainly hiding under the sofas until she gets used to the place/us. Some strokes, some bunting. All good.



did she really have a mug of tea with her dinner?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 30, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Best of a blurred bunch. Tinkerbell.
> She's mainly hiding under the sofas until she gets used to the place/us. Some strokes, some bunting. All good.


She's very cute. Kittens are very sociable so I'm sure she'll lose her shyness soon.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> did she really have a mug of tea with her dinner?


Ha.  She actually stole my milk so I decanted the rest into a dish.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 30, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She's very cute. Kittens are very sociable so I'm sure she'll lose her shyness soon.


She's actually 10 years old, just tiny.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 30, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> She's actually 10 years old, just tiny.


Awww! I think my Lilith will stay like that too. (She'll be two on Monday).


----------



## Epona (Jul 30, 2022)

My Radar was a tidgy petite little thing who seemed mostly to be white fluff rather than have any actual weight to him.
Sonic on the other hand looked slender and long but felt like picking up a breezeblock, it was always a bit of a surprise to pick him up and kind of buckle a bit because he was much heavier than he looked - very solid muscular cat (well up until his last bit bless him, but age and illness will do that).


----------



## starfish (Jul 30, 2022)

A rare one of Mitzi & Daisy sitting peacefully.


----------



## polly (Jul 30, 2022)

I second the vote for Petplan. They're really easy to use and have never quibbled on anything. I've only ever insured one cat though, because she came already insured, and don't really regret not insuring the others. It's a gamble, obvs.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 30, 2022)

starfish said:


> View attachment 335193
> A rare one of Mitzi & Daisy sitting peacefully.


Torty on the left reminds me so much of my late Miss Buttons 😻


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 30, 2022)

Lil’ Bob dreaming in the igloo:


----------



## oryx (Jul 30, 2022)

On pet insurance:

We use Petplan, who seem expensive (over £40 a month for two older cats, but TBH that's probably the going rate) but have always paid up pretty quickly. 

However, Zoe has hyperthyroidism, and needs regular medication and vet visits. They're only paying this for a year which puzzles me as it wasn't a pre-existing condition when we insured her back in about 2014 or whenever it was. So not too happy with them ATM.

Before that I used Sainsbury's. When I wanted to cancel, as a means of checking ID they asked me what breed Zoe was. 

Me: Domestic shorthair?
Them: no
Me: Tortoiseshell?
Them: no
Me: British shorthair?
Them: no
Me (getting desperate): Moggie?
Them: no.

I gave up then and told them I only wanted to cancel, not make a claim. Still no idea what breed I could have told them Zoe was.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 30, 2022)

oryx said:


> Still no idea what breed I could have told them Zoe was.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 30, 2022)

oryx said:


> On pet insurance:
> 
> We use Petplan, who seem expensive (over £40 a month for two older cats, but TBH that's probably the going rate) but have always paid up pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


Mixed?


----------



## oryx (Jul 30, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Mixed?


Didn't try that one, as a complete moggy she's probably very mixed but it's not a word that springs to mind as one I'd use!  

It pains me, albeit very trivially, that I'll never know.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 30, 2022)

oryx said:


> Didn't try that one, as a complete moggy she's probably very mixed but it's not a word that springs to mind as one I'd use!
> 
> It pains me, albeit very trivially, that I'll never know.


I listed Lilith's breed on the insurance as a British Shorthair but she also looks like she could have some pedigree in her.


----------



## Epona (Jul 30, 2022)

oryx said:


> Didn't try that one, as a complete moggy she's probably very mixed but it's not a word that springs to mind as one I'd use!
> 
> It pains me, albeit very trivially, that I'll never know.



Nah most cats aren't any breed, let alone more than one - they are just natural cats


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 30, 2022)

oryx said:


> Me (getting desperate): Moggie?



"result of a shag round the bins" ?

(think that's courtesy of lily savage)


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 30, 2022)

Chloe, Rogue and Akiro this afternoon


----------



## Cloo (Jul 30, 2022)

Contentment:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 30, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Contentment:
> 
> View attachment 335245


Such a happy cat!


----------



## Cloo (Jul 30, 2022)

She doesn't _just _look unimpressed...


----------



## polly (Jul 31, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe, Rogue and Akiro this afternoon


I like that your cats play out with the neighbours. You're giving them a good 1980s childhood 👍 Hopefully minus the smacking


----------



## polly (Jul 31, 2022)

Wicket striking a catalogue pose


----------



## moose (Jul 31, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe, Rogue and Akiro this afternoon


What happened to the grass? Looks like every cat in the neighbourhood has pissed on it!


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2022)

^ I think it's called "the weather" or something like that


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> ^ I think it's called "the weather" or something like that



yes.  all the grass round here looks like that, and not sure there's quite enough cats to have that effect...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> ^ I think it's called "the weather" or something like that



Our lawns are a bit like that.

Mrs Sas waters the plants, but not the grass as it is unkillable.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 31, 2022)

moose said:


> What happened to the grass? Looks like every cat in the neighbourhood has pissed on it!



It was recently mowed combined with the heat.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 31, 2022)

Trying to get Lil’ Bob to emerge from his refuge:


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Trying to get Lil’ Bob to emerge from his refuge:
> 
> View attachment 335387



Fangs!!!  ❤️


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm having a "Jakey on my lap ALL day" day today, it's a bit too warm in here but he is insistent!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 31, 2022)

Lil’ Bob is a sweetie and would never use those fangs in anger. He’s brought in little birds - holding them very gingerly between his jaws. He’s a scientist and wants to know how everything works and has only accidentally killed things. His brother Vic is a different story 😾


----------



## story (Jul 31, 2022)

I had a v e r y late night last night, got home around 5. Cat was nowhere to be seen and didn't come when called. Turned up while I was brushing my teeth and came and sat against my leg, and then didn't leave my side til after breakfast this morning... well, afternoon tbh.... I offered to go for a dawn stroll with him but nope, he just wanted to be right beside me. Woke up with him laying on my arm and purring. I guess he missed me while I was out.


----------



## Epona (Jul 31, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob is a sweetie and would never use those fangs in anger. He’s brought in little birds - holding them very gingerly between his jaws. He’s a scientist and wants to know how everything works and has only accidentally killed things. His brother Vic is a different story 😾



Aye my Sonic had the nickname (one of many) "Vampire Kitty" because his fangs were so prominent.  He certainly wasn't a biter.  A couple of times when he wanted my attention he would put his mouth on me and glare at me but it wasn't in seriousness and he never actually bit.  Never caught anything either, hunting was beneath him - he was definitely a sit on a velvet cushion and look imperious type of cat


----------



## Epona (Aug 1, 2022)

Some Jakey photos:

It's all a matter of perspective...



Skinny sleepy boy with lovely pawsies...



A feature of the OSH is the triangular (or wedge) shaped face.  This is my view a lot of the time when he is on my lap ❤️



My lovely old boy, I adore him ❤️  He is so sweet and gentle.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 1, 2022)

The boys sharing some shade yesterday


----------



## story (Aug 1, 2022)

story said:


> I had a v e r y late night last night, got home around 5. Cat was nowhere to be seen and didn't come when called. Turned up while I was brushing my teeth and came and sat against my leg, and then didn't leave my side til after breakfast this morning... well, afternoon tbh.... I offered to go for a dawn stroll with him but nope, he just wanted to be right beside me. Woke up with him laying on my arm and purring. I guess he missed me while I was out.




On last night’s stroll he came and sat by my leg as we waited to cross the street, like a dog coming to heel. He bounded about less, just walking alongside me most of the time. He likes it best when I’m walking at heel-scuffing speed. We walked further along a street than we normally do, because he went ahead and looked back, waiting for me to follow. A bit further along he got very interested in a particular gate, and then crept under it and disappeared. One of those tall gates you can’t look through, and it was tight around the edges so I couldn’t peer around it. I guess something must have smelt very appealing cos he was in there for quite a while. I started to worry and think thoughts about possibly regretting his increasing boldness, having to try to gain entry, maybe ringing the bell, come back in the morning... I gave the whistle, called his name, then walked a bit away and did the same, hoping he’d hear that my voice was moving further away to make him think “uh-oh, time to catch up!” And out he popped and came trotting along. The ongoing mystery of what our cats get up to when out of our sight...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2022)

story said:


> On last night’s stroll he came and sat by my leg as we waited to cross the street, like a dog coming to heel. He bounded about less, just walking alongside me most of the time. He likes it best when I’m walking at heel-scuffing speed. We walked further along a street than we normally do, because he went ahead and looked back, waiting for me to follow. A bit further along he got very interested in a particular gate, and then crept under it and disappeared. One of those tall gates you can’t look through, and it was tight around the edges so I couldn’t peer around it. I guess something must have smelt very appealing cos he was in there for quite a while. I started to worry and think thoughts about possibly regretting his increasing boldness, having to try to gain entry, maybe ringing the bell, come back in the morning... I gave the whistle, called his name, then walked a bit away and did the same, hoping he’d hear that my voice was moving further away to make him think “uh-oh, time to catch up!” And out he popped and came trotting along. The ongoing mystery of what our cats get up to when out of our sight...


He really loves you.

As you walk into our front door, you can see the lounge at the back of the house. Lilith likes to sit on the outside window ledge in the garden and she comes running inside to greet me as I walk in the door.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2022)

Lilith's second birthday today. She's just enjoyed some celebratory Dreamies.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 1, 2022)

Bella keeping an watchful eye


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2022)

polly said:


> Wicket striking a catalogue pose
> 
> View attachment 335353


Kizzy cousin!


----------



## polly (Aug 1, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy cousin!



I often think that when I see Kizzy


----------



## Cloo (Aug 1, 2022)

Neat cat


----------



## oryx (Aug 1, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Bella keeping an watchful eye


Not that I've become over-invested in a load of cats I've never met or anything, but my first thought was: 'But Bella's not ginger!'

Then I saw THE EYE.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 2, 2022)

Long night. Billy no bollocks is now residing with me. He was terrorising my mates cat. Bit of hissing from red. Milly couldn't give a fuck, Charlie grumbling, and Billy is now watching Corrie with me.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 2, 2022)

Christ. Heard a clatter, Billy is on moth watch at 3.30am. took me about 5mins to find out where it was coming from.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Long night. Billy no bollocks is now residing with me. He was terrorising my mates cat. Bit of hissing from red. Milly couldn't give a fuck, Charlie grumbling, and Billy is now watching Corrie with me.
> View attachment 335621


"Billy No Bollocks"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Christ. Heard a clatter, Billy is on moth watch at 3.30am. took me about 5mins to find out where it was coming from.
> View attachment 335622


How did he get up there?!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 2, 2022)

I stood on Katniss last night. It was dark and she was on the stairs and didn't attempt to move as I came down. Went to check she was ok and she ran off.

Got really worried this morning when she didn't show up at the food bowl (most food motivated cat I know) and found her under the bed. Luckily she came down shortly after, went out in the pouring rain and then came and sat on me. Obviously I didn't move as I felt bad. But she was really wet.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 2, 2022)

Morning catch up


----------



## story (Aug 2, 2022)

The social life of Japanese cats.


----------



## Epona (Aug 2, 2022)

story said:


> The social life of Japanese cats.




That was absolutely superb!  Loved watching all the interactions 
Best bit though was when camera cat spotted the bird and was doing his "I've spotted a bird" chattering noises and obviously was doing some bum-wiggling prowly type moves judging by the slight back and forth shaking of the camera.


----------



## story (Aug 2, 2022)

And it strongly suggests that the idea that “cats don’t vocalise around other cats” isn’t entirely true.


----------



## Epona (Aug 2, 2022)

story said:


> And it strongly suggests that the idea that “cats don’t vocalise around other cats” isn’t entirely true.



That's never been claimed, it was that the specific classic "miaow" noise that sounds a bit like a human baby or kitten crying is a post-domestication development for communication with/to get attention of humans.  Not that cats don't vocalise with one another.


----------



## story (Aug 2, 2022)

Epona said:


> That's never been claimed, it was that the specific classic "miaow" noise that sounds a bit like a human baby crying is a post-domestication development for communication with/to get attention of humans.  Not that cats don't vocalise with one another.



Thanks for the clarification


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2022)

Well Tim loved the video immediately on hearing it.   Who knew he spoke Japanese?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2022)

Epona said:


> Not that cats don't vocalise with one another.



my two neighbours' cats occasionally vocalise at each other.  i'm not quite sure what's being said, but think it involves cat swear words...


----------



## Epona (Aug 2, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my two neighbours' cats occasionally vocalise at each other.  i'm not quite sure what's being said, but think it involves cat swear words...



If cat swearing is a thing then Sonic had a really foul mouth (Siams/OSH are often known for this, being mouthy cats in the first place - they are not shy about vocalising any feeling they have and sometimes have a reputation for being grumpy or ill-tempered as a result which is a bit of a misunderstanding).

He'd swear at Jakey and Radar, me if I was trying to clip his claws or do something medical to him, definitely at OH, and the vet always got a long diatribe of cat-invective.

Fortunately he was - as I once said to a locum vet - "all mouth and no trousers" and never bit anyone, but it fucking sounded like he was going to sometimes!  Maybe this is why we were best friends, I'm a bit prone to outbursts of bad language myself  🤣


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2022)

Epona said:


> If cat swearing is a thing then Sonic had a really foul mouth (Siams/OSH are often known for this, being mouthy cats in the first place - they are not shy about vocalising any feeling they have and sometimes have a reputation for being grumpy or ill-tempered as a result which is a bit of a misunderstanding).
> 
> He'd swear at Jakey and Radar, me if I was trying to clip his claws or do something medical to him, definitely at OH, and the vet always got a long diatribe of cat-invective.
> 
> Fortunately he was - as I once said to a locum vet - "all mouth and no trousers" and never bit anyone, but it fucking sounded like he was going to sometimes!  Maybe this is why we were best friends, I'm a bit prone to outbursts of bad language myself  🤣


Lilith's usually a very gentle, mild-mannered cat, but she swears like a trooper when being put in her carrier to go to the vet or when Cookie next door tries to pick on her! He bullied her the first couple of times she went outside but now she chases him off the premises.


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 3, 2022)

Stan’s been hurtling around the garden this morning.


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2022)

She's willing to stay within about 5 metres of me, but no closer, which is a shame for both of us:


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 3, 2022)

🤗


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> 🤗




That is one unit of a wild cat!


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 3, 2022)

Another one..only because of cuteness.

Eta.
Sorry but this is epic.
😁




And kittehs 🥰


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2022)

They look a bit like how I would imagine the product of an unholy union between a house cat and an ewok would turn out


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2022)

are they quite as permanently pussed off as they look?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 3, 2022)

continuing the video theme...

we regularly watch A Cat's Eye View of Japan on NHK (SKY 507).

It seems they're all available on-demand too, you lucky people.









						A Cat's-Eye View of Japan - TV | NHK WORLD-JAPAN Live & Programs
					

Globe-trotting wildlife photographer and filmmaker, Iwago Mitsuaki, offers the best of a vast collection of cat footage he took in Japan. On this unique trip around the country, discover the lesser-known charms and customs of regions through the eyes of cats!




					www3.nhk.or.jp


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2022)

Tim is hot, but also scared of the fans.  

Also, my grown boy is now big enough for an ultra easy-release kitten collar!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tim is hot, but also scared of the fans.
> View attachment 335863
> Also, my grown boy is now big enough for an ultra easy-release kitten collar!
> View attachment 335864


Cute baby!


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tim is hot, but also scared of the fans.
> View attachment 335863
> Also, my grown boy is now big enough for an ultra easy-release kitten collar!
> View attachment 335864



He's adorable!

Has he completely wrecked anything yet?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tim is hot, but also scared of the fans.
> View attachment 335863
> Also, my grown boy is now big enough for an ultra easy-release kitten collar!
> View attachment 335864



: squee :


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tim is hot, but also scared of the fans.
> View attachment 335863
> Also, my grown boy is now big enough for an ultra easy-release kitten collar!
> View attachment 335864




Tim is so cute...but you can see he will be a determined lad full of spirit and courage. 
Look at that face ...🐱


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 3, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> are they quite as permanently pussed off as they look?



They've great expressions, haven't they? Lovely eyes too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Tim is so cute...but you can see he will be a determined lad full of spirit and courage.
> Look at that face ...🐱



and i'm sure he will grow in to those whiskers


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## petee (Aug 3, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


>




one of my all-time faves


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2022)

Kizzy flopped out


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 3, 2022)

Some very clever kittehs...




AMBUSH!!!  

The loveliest kind..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 3, 2022)

Milly two cushions.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2022)

Lush cat!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Some very clever kittehs...



what happened next - 









						Man ‘Ambushed’ By Kittens As He Stops On The Side Of The Road To Rescue One
					

Man unlocks ‘crazy cat lady’ achievement as a dozen kittens rush out of the woods after he stops on the side of the road to rescue one of them.




					www.boredpanda.com


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Milly two cushions.
> View attachment 335897



She's gorgeous, look at that floofy tail!  That is a cushion in itself ❤️
Floofy Queen of the Sofa


----------



## Epona (Aug 3, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> what happened next -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen the original video of them all coming out into the road a couple of times and am very relieved to hear that they were all taken and cared for - I guess the ones that are still under veterinary care are the ones that look like they have Feline Herpesvirus (red and runny eyes), unfortunately even once recovered from the initial infection that will be with them for life, but with a good home and good care in a low stress environment it can be managed.

So pleased for the update on this, thanks for posting the info


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> So pleased for the update on this, thanks for posting the info



: purr :


----------



## oryx (Aug 3, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> what happened next -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heartwarming! 

<spends rest of evening on www.boredpanda.com>


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> She's gorgeous, look at that floofy tail!  That is a cushion in itself ❤️
> Floofy Queen of the Sofa


That floofy tail is like a feather duster. Twigs, leaves hiding in there. It's great when it's hot, if you say here name she swishes it about and it acts like a fan


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2022)

two ginger monkeys


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> two ginger monkeys


Fucksake I didn't initially see the small gap between the photos, it all went a bit Escher with a hint of Spider Cat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 4, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> two ginger monkeys



have i missed something, or is paler ginger kitteh a new customer?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2022)

Epona said:


> Fucksake I didn't initially see the small gap between the photos, it all went a bit Escher with a hint of Spider Cat


I also though the floor was a wall for a sec.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 4, 2022)

Epona said:


> He's adorable!
> 
> Has he completely wrecked anything yet?


I mean, I’ve got many scabbed over scratches where he tries to climb me, and he broke a couple of small plant pots… I suppose my soft furnishings are suffering but I don’t really care about that.


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I mean, I’ve got many scabbed over scratches where he tries to climb me, and he broke a couple of small plant pots… I suppose my soft furnishings are suffering but I don’t really care about that.



Hopefully when he gets a bit bigger he will jump up gracefully rather than scale you using his claws!

My Jakey is horrendously clumsy though, I do sometimes still get accidental scratches from him, he slipped off my lap recently and basically abseiled down my leg using his claws as brakes...  Most cats are a bit more co-ordinated than my darling idiot cat though


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 4, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have i missed something, or is paler ginger kitteh a new customer?



it has sat on this fence before, but mostly darts off as soon as it sees me looking out the window.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Aug 4, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Some very clever kittehs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It actually reminds me of my hitchhiking days. One of us would stand at the side of the road hitching, and if a car stopped the rest of the group would appear en masse and  hop in 😀


----------



## petee (Aug 4, 2022)

❤️









						He lived in Oregon and she lived in England. A drawing of a cat brought them together
					

When Grant Schroeder commissioned a drawing of his cat, Luna, he figured that was it. But he got a lot more when Emma Ferguson, who also had a cat named Luna, took notice. Soon a romance bloomed.




					www.npr.org
				




_He lived in Oregon and she lived in England. A drawing of a cat brought them together_​


----------



## furluxor (Aug 4, 2022)

Anyone else's cat uses a pillow like a human, i.e. to rest the head on? It's weird, none of my past cats ever did that. In the absence of a pillow he uses other stuff.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 4, 2022)

furluxor said:


> Anyone else's cat uses a pillow like a human, i.e. to rest the head on? It's weird, none of my past cats ever did that. In the absence of a pillow he uses other stuff.
> 
> View attachment 335967




🤩  paws ❤


----------



## furluxor (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm slightly miffed that a dark, poor quality photo of Djamal gets more appreciation than anything I've ever posted. Especially as we're locked in a battle of wills atm


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2022)

Kizzy sometimes uses a pillow/cushion like a human


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2022)

When Sonic was unwell and nearing the end I set him up with a rolled up fleece between my left arm and my leg, so he could use that as a pillow while he dozed on my lap, leaving me able to move my arm without disturbing him (otherwise he'd have rested his head on my arm instead of the fleece).  He barely left my lap that last week and I wanted to make sure he was able to sleep OK there as he was starting to get very tired, my poor little love ❤️

I was so glad to have that last week with him, although it was a sad time knowing he was dying and would have to be put down soon, it was also very precious and I am now starting to look back on it happily as we were able to spend so much time together before the end.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2022)

Epona said:


> When Sonic was unwell and nearing the end I set him up with a rolled up fleece between my left arm and my leg, so he could use that as a pillow while he dozed on my lap, leaving me able to move my arm without disturbing him (otherwise he'd have rested his head on my arm instead of the fleece).  He barely left my lap that last week and I wanted to make sure he was able to sleep OK there as he was starting to get very tired, my poor little love ❤️


You took such amazing care of him right to the end. He was a lucky cat to have you.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 4, 2022)

furluxor said:


> Anyone else's cat uses a pillow like a human, i.e. to rest the head on? It's weird, none of my past cats ever did that. In the absence of a pillow he uses other stuff.
> 
> View attachment 335967



Old BD used to sneak into my bed and sleep under the duvet with his head on the pillow and on occasion, I would wake-up to find him sleeping there right beside me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 4, 2022)

furluxor said:


> Anyone else's cat uses a pillow like a human, i.e. to rest the head on?



gratuitous picture of the late shironeko








now if you'd asked about cats using a human like a pillow...


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Old BD used to sneak into my bed and sleep under the duvet with his head on the pillow and on occasion, I would wake-up to find him sleeping there right beside me.



Aye my Radar used to do that.  I'd wake and find his nose nearly touching mine


----------



## stavros (Aug 4, 2022)

furluxor said:


> Anyone else's cat uses a pillow like a human, i.e. to rest the head on? It's weird, none of my past cats ever did that. In the absence of a pillow he uses other stuff.
> 
> View attachment 335967


It was always the whole pillow for my late fluff monster, because they were designed to be cat-sized.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2022)

N


ddraig said:


> Kizzy sometimes uses a pillow/cushion like a human


Neither today! Comfortable box instead


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 4, 2022)

Epona , got this of Billy. He won't shut up , it's not your normal miaow. Talks constantly ( 5am till 10am this morning).
His features are pointier than the pic and he has really long legs. Its reminding me of you saying about yours being vocal.

I'm hoping it's some sort of breeding in him. Never known shouting like it!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2022)

puss puss


----------



## Epona (Aug 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Epona , got this of Billy. He won't shut up , it's not your normal miaow. Talks constantly ( 5am till 10am this morning).
> His features are pointier than the pic and he has really long legs. Its reminding me of you saying about yours being vocal.
> View attachment 336037
> I'm hoping it's some sort of breeding in him. Never known shouting like it!



Generally if cats are going to be part something in terms of breed, Siamese is one of the most common due to how popular a breed it is and how long it has been here (one of the oldest to be imported and bred here) - and there are certainly enough colourpoint strays and moggies around to indicate that Siamese (where that form of albinism originated) genes turn up all over the place.

So I would say if he has anything in him rather than being pure "natural" cat (ie. what we'd call Domestic Shorthair in his case, directly descended from the African Wild Cat) then having some Siamese in his ancestry would certainly be a good bet, he has a moderate wedge shaped face and almond shaped eyes, and you say he's very vocal - so it could be a possibility that he has a Siamese grandparent or great grandparent somewhere down the line.

Also the fact he is cream tabby and white rather than red tabby so a double whammy of the recessive dilute gene - now of course this can happen in domestic cats, but it is moderately rare, while many breeders of pedigree cats deliberately select for dilute colour modification (both my OSH boys were/are dilutes) and it is considerably more common in pedigree cats.  That a cat has a more unusual colour doesn't necessarily mean it has some pedigree in it somewhere down the generations, but taking it into account along with other factors could lend weight to that, even if it alone wouldn't mean a lot.

(Dilute = pigment distributed in tiny spots on the hair shaft rather than solidly along it resulting in a faded or washed-out appearance of pigmented areas of fur - a genetically black cat will appear blue (ie. dark grey), a genetically brown/chocolate cat will appear lilac (ie. pale pinkish-grey), a genetically cinnamon cat will appear fawn (very pale and extremely rare in domestic non-pedigree cat population, not that common in pedigree cats either) and a genetically red cat will appear cream - which isn't *actually *a cream colour, but a much paler red/ginger.)

Not that there is anything wrong with being a pure domesticated version of an African Wild Cat!  Wonderful to have these little fierce predators so friendly in our homes, no matter how they came to be in their individual form


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 5, 2022)

Epona said:


> Generally if cats are going to be part something in terms of breed, Siamese is one of the most common due to how popular a breed it is and how long it has been here (one of the oldest to be imported and bred here) - and there are certainly enough colourpoint strays and moggies around to indicate that Siamese (where that form of albinism originated) genes turn up all over the place.
> 
> So I would say if he has anything in him rather than being pure "natural" cat (ie. what we'd call Domestic Shorthair in his case, directly descended from the African Wild Cat) then having some Siamese in his ancestry would certainly be a good bet, he has a moderate wedge shaped face and almond shaped eyes, and you say he's very vocal - so it could be a possibility that he has a Siamese grandparent or great grandparent somewhere down the line.
> 
> ...


Thanks Epona . He just looks so different to any cat I've had, and that vocal thing is relentless. You certainly know when he wants to be out/fed!


----------



## Epona (Aug 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Thanks Epona . He just looks so different to any cat I've had, and that vocal thing is relentless. You certainly know when he wants to be out/fed!



My Jakey has a particular tone of wailing that he hits when his food bowl is empty or he wants fresh water.  If I have been out and come home and he hears me coming up the stairs to the front door of our flat, I can tell before I even open the door if he has run out of something or if a fly has drowned in his water making it unpalatable (yes he'll happily eat a fly or moth but god forbid if one ends up in his water bowl).


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Me76 (Aug 5, 2022)

They still won't eat together but will sleep in proximity


----------



## Me76 (Aug 5, 2022)

I think I told you guys about Ozzie (tabby in the bed pic) being really stressed and over cleaning to the stage where she had hardly any fur on her hindquarters.

We'd been spotting for fleas and it was so stressful for all of us and didn't seem to be doing anything .

We switched to flea tablets three months ago and she's a changed cat, back to how she used to be.  Her fur is all back, she's more relaxed and sleeping curled up and sometimes with her belly open rather than just on her haunches constantly in watch mode.

It's an amazing difference and it's so less stressful for us to do the stuff as we stick the tablet in a bit of cream cheese and she wolf's it.

Bit harder for the ginge as he's not a food monster like she is, but still, less stressful for all.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2022)

Billy long legs has finally settled for the night. He talked himself out. 
I'm goosed!


----------



## philosophical (Aug 6, 2022)

Just before scrounger Bloom turned so I could photograph what he thinks is his best side, he had been using my (grass) straw to scratch/sharpen his claws.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## manji (Aug 6, 2022)

We’ve had Dexter for 10 years clearly fond of myself and my daughter. He’s a rescue cat he had a very traumatic first couple of months before we got him. He’s happy jumps over the fence play hangs out in woods out the back but he can be a bit nervy.
Next door neighbour have a new cat he is very confident. He has started sitting on the gate. Dexter is nowhere to be seen. On a whim I’ve started shooing this cat away. Each time Dexter comes flying over the gate and comes back in. 
Maybe I’m being over protective but it seems like this cat is “ intimidating” Dexter. Any thoughts ?


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 6, 2022)

Unfortunately, cats gonna cat

They're going to have to sort it out themselves - there's no easy way around it - it will sound a LOT worse than it actually is though


----------



## manji (Aug 6, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Unfortunately, cats gonna cat
> 
> They're going to have to sort it out themselves - there's no easy way around it - it will sound a LOT worse than it actually is though


He really is a scaredy-cat though. He’s scared of boxes 🙄. When he has battled he comes off worse. Had his tail bitten , ear ripped and this one which made him worse imo. That’s two teeth puncture wounds before we zipped him to the vets.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 6, 2022)

To put this into perspective - we adopted 2 brothers and one (at the time) middle aged Laydee cat - we've had them now for . . . 7 years give or take and only in the last 2-3 years have started tolerating each other, so much that they can now all be on the bed / sofa at the same time, not cuddled up mind, but within a square yard of each other - the boys still have almost daily patty patties and quite loud vocal set too's but it took a long time to reach this state


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 6, 2022)

manji said:


> He really is a scaredy-cat though. He’s scared of boxes 🙄. When he has battled he comes off worse. Had his tail bitten , ear ripped and this one which made him worse imo


Unless you keep him in all the time or spend every waking moment being his minder, then this is going to happen, I'm afraid

We had an over the road neighbour and they had a large tom which my two took an instant hatred to - if they'd have ganged up on him and sorted his our there wouldn't have been any on-going problem but as it was, they took turns in having "disagreements" - I remember going out to sort out one particularly vicious sounding fight to see the car park covered in what looked like white blossom but was, in fact, small chunks of fur that had been ripped out of both cats

A water squirter was employed but so intense was the fighting that even that was initially ignored


----------



## manji (Aug 6, 2022)

Ok thanks. Early days I guess. Keeping him in isn’t an option he likes indoors but likes the option to go out. Chasing bugs and the like. The one that’s always amazed me bearing in mind his feral kitty start to life is he won’t even poop in the garden he goes into the woods.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2022)

manji said:


> Ok thanks. Early days I guess. Keeping him in isn’t an option he likes indoors but likes the option to go out. Chasing bugs and the like. The one that’s always amazed me bearing in mind his feral kitty start to life is he won’t even poop in the garden he goes into the woods.


He'll soon get used to this other cat. I know you don't want him picked on but the alpha needs to get used to him too. I mentioned Lilith being bullied by Cookie, but now she's used to the great outdoors she can hold her own and he doesn't pick on her any more. I don't think her former human did her any favours by overprotecting her and keeping her shut in his room all the time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2022)

manji said:


> he won’t even poop in the garden he goes into the woods.



DNA test?  possibly some ursine ancestry?


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 6, 2022)

manji said:


> . . . he won’t even poop in the garden he goes into the woods.



Catholic??


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2022)

Settling in


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 6, 2022)

Kitten Life 4-Real


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Kitten Life 4-RealView attachment 336304View attachment 336305View attachment 336306View attachment 336307


Such a poser!


----------



## petee (Aug 6, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Kitten Life 4-RealView attachment 336304View attachment 336305View attachment 336306View attachment 336307



oh my freakin' gawd 😍


----------



## Epona (Aug 6, 2022)

My god he's grown a lot already 
Still ickle though


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Kitten Life 4-RealView attachment 336304View attachment 336305View attachment 336306View attachment 336307




He looks feisty!!
Great pics 😀


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2022)

is second picture some sort of feline interpretative dance, or is he learning semaphore?


----------



## Skim (Aug 6, 2022)

“Can we play together?”

“No, we cannot.”


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 7, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is second picture some sort of feline interpretative dance, or is he learning semaphore?


It’s kitten-ninja attack mode!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 7, 2022)

Hanging out with me in the garden...


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 7, 2022)

So I’m finding this quite hard to Google. 

When they say that cats usually have five fingers on each front paw, does that include the vestigial one halfway up their foreleg?

Because if it does, Tim is smuggling an extra bean (and claw) on each front paw!


It’s only little, and very much in the “thumb” position.  Have I got a polydactyl cat? (Polycatdyl?)


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> So I’m finding this quite hard to Google.
> 
> When they say that cats usually have five fingers on each front paw, does that include the vestigial one halfway up their foreleg?
> 
> ...



No, that's a normal allocation of toes 

EDIT: Wasn't sure I could manage this but (1 is the "thumb"):



The unringed bit halfway up is more like the equivalent of your bit here:



And is used for grip/steadying when going down a sloped or vertical surface head-first.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2022)

Epona said:


> No, that's a normal allocation of toes



indeed


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 7, 2022)

Epona said:


> No, that's a normal allocation of toes
> 
> EDIT: Wasn't sure I could manage this but:
> 
> ...


Ah.  Ok.  That makes sense.  That’s the bit I couldn’t Google a straight answer to: whether the leg-bean was counted in the five.


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Ah.  Ok.  That makes sense.  That’s the bit I couldn’t Google a straight answer to: whether the leg-bean was counted in the five.



I had to look it up to remind myself of the exact name as it wasn't coming to mind when I wrote the above post, but it's called the carpal pad


----------



## story (Aug 7, 2022)

A cat who loves to run.


----------



## stavros (Aug 7, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> So I’m finding this quite hard to Google.
> 
> When they say that cats usually have five fingers on each front paw, does that include the vestigial one halfway up their foreleg?
> 
> ...


There's only one finger he needs you to know about:


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 7, 2022)

This is Mario* He's the friendliest cat in my neighbourhood.

*actual name and gender unknown


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> So I’m finding this quite hard to Google.
> 
> When they say that cats usually have five fingers on each front paw, does that include the vestigial one halfway up their foreleg?
> 
> ...











						Cat Paw Anatomy 101: Everything You Need To Know • 2022 Ruffle Snuffle
					

The cat paw is an amazing and complex structure. Each paw has five toes, or digits, each with its own claw. We explore their feet anatomy and how to keep them healthy.




					www.rufflesnuffle.co.uk
				




I didn’t know people sometimes remove claws or trim them


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> It’s only little, and very much in the “thumb” position. Have I got a polydactyl cat? (Polycatdyl?)



one of mum-tat's neighbours had a polydactyl kitteh.  he occasionally wandered in during summer if she left the back door open, and he was apparently quite noisy walking around...


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Cat Paw Anatomy 101: Everything You Need To Know • 2022 Ruffle Snuffle
> 
> 
> The cat paw is an amazing and complex structure. Each paw has five toes, or digits, each with its own claw. We explore their feet anatomy and how to keep them healthy.
> ...



Declawing is illegal in the UK, thank fuck.

Trimming claws is absolutely harmless and I do it, I have an old boy who isn't very active and his claws grow too long, if left they can grow into the paw pad and cause lameness, bleeding, and potentially infection.  So I trim them about once every 3 or 4 months to prevent that from happening.

Trimming claws is normal and harmless.  Declawing is a horrific act of mutilation that actually involves removing not just the claw but the tip of the toe, and is thankfully illegal here (except for good clinical reasons, eg. if a cat had a tumour on the end of its toe it would be legal for a vet to surgically remove the end of the toe, but not for cosmetic or convenience reasons).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2022)

Epona said:


> Trimming claws is absolutely harmless



except occasionally to the person doing the trimming...


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 8, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> This is Mario* He's the friendliest cat in my neighbourhood.
> 
> *actual name and gender unknown
> 
> ...


Mario has a brilliant face!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 8, 2022)

How long do kittens stay playful? Tim just can’t get enough playtime, he loves all his (many, many) toys so much he can’t wait to see them whenever he comes back to the living room. It’s such a joy. 

He also loves his carrying sling.  Lately after we do some pottering around the house in it, I’ve been taking him into the garden. I sit in the sun and hold him in the bag. He is totally chilled out just looking around at all the new outdoor sights and sounds and smells.  I sing to him quietly.  It’s also an utter joy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2022)

If you’re lucky he’ll always be like that! Two of mine were. One, admittedly, was brain damaged from a difficult birth (Mouchicha), and never tired of chasing her tail. The other was just permanently daft (Emmy). I just found an old pic of her being so:


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> How long do kittens stay playful? Tim just can’t get enough playtime, he loves all his (many, many) toys so much he can’t wait to see them whenever he comes back to the living room. It’s such a joy.
> 
> He also loves his carrying sling.  Lately after we do some pottering around the house in it, I’ve been taking him into the garden. I sit in the sun and hold him in the bag. He is totally chilled out just looking around at all the new outdoor sights and sounds and smells.  I sing to him quietly.  It’s also an utter joy.



Depends a lot on the individual, Radar stayed an utter nightmare (loved him dearly but OMG he was exhausting sometimes) in terms of his energy level and playfulness right up until he died when he was 13, others start to chill out a bit once they are over a year old.

I love that you have a carrying sling for him, my Sonic would have loved that, wish I'd done it.  It would have left my arms free when I was carrying him around


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 8, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> How long do kittens stay playful? Tim just can’t get enough playtime, he loves all his (many, many) toys so much he can’t wait to see them whenever he comes back to the living room. It’s such a joy.
> 
> He also loves his carrying sling.  Lately after we do some pottering around the house in it, I’ve been taking him into the garden. I sit in the sun and hold him in the bag. He is totally chilled out just looking around at all the new outdoor sights and sounds and smells.  I sing to him quietly.  It’s also an utter joy.


Lilith's still like that at two.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Depends a lot on the individual, Radar stayed an utter nightmare (loved him dearly but OMG he was exhausting sometimes) in terms of his energy level and playfulness right up until he died when he was 13, others start to chill out a bit once they are over a year old.
> 
> I love that you have a carrying sling for him, my Sonic would have loved that, wish I'd done it.  It would have left my arms free when I was carrying him around


Sling time today (he doesn’t like the bright sunshine though, so we had to come in because I got tired of shading him).


He’s taken to sleeping under things (currently the sofa, but also the credenza and last night squeezed between the bottom of the mattress and the top of the storage boxes.  Weirdo.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 8, 2022)

Btw, he looks really grown up, doesn’t he?

This was about 10 minutes earlier.  


He is getting big but still quite kitteny really, right?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 8, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Sling time today (he doesn’t like the bright sunshine though, so we had to come in because I got tired of shading him).
> 
> View attachment 336563
> He’s taken to sleeping under things (currently the sofa, but also the credenza and last night squeezed between the bottom of the mattress and the top of the storage boxes.  Weirdo.


Awww, you're every inch the proud mummy! Tim's a gorgeous baby.


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2022)

He is still very kitteny    Such a sweet boy, I am glad you got one that likes cuddles


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> He is still very kitteny    Such a sweet boy, I am glad you got one that likes cuddles


He only likes them in the bag, really.  But he does love the papoose and climbs straight in, doesn’t squirm at all etc.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 8, 2022)

spanglechick I love him <3


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 8, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Btw, he looks really grown up, doesn’t he?
> 
> This was about 10 minutes earlier.
> 
> ...


Definitely! Also from lion the other day to tiger in this photo.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> How long do kittens stay playful?



one of my neighbours' previous kittehs was out chasing leaves one autumn day a few years ago and died of a heart attack

 

i can't remember now if she was just over or just coming up to 20, so potentially a few years yet


----------



## Epona (Aug 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> one of my neighbours' previous kittehs was out chasing leaves one autumn day a few years ago and died of a heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> i can't remember now if she was just over or just coming up to 20, so potentially a few years yet



Pretty good way to go for an elderly cat - having fun and sudden end, better than many of the alternatives.
Sounds like she had a good life


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Sounds like she had a good life



she did - next door is run for the convenience of the resident kitteh/s

they had another cat (she was less adventurous and rarely ventured further than the end of their doorstep) who nearly reached her 25th birthday (don't think i have any pictures of either of them - was before i had a decent camera phone)

current resident kitty is 14 and still occasionally chases dogs off the premises (there's a footpath along the edge of the communal garden)


----------



## nogojones (Aug 8, 2022)

Happy International Cat Day everyone!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 8, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Happy International Cat Day everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 336591


So displeased!


----------



## nogojones (Aug 8, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> So displeased!


I get this everyday from 3.30 on. These cobbed looks, the yowling, the paw of remembrance with the claws digging in a little bit sharper every time. I refuse to feed him before 4.30. He tries it on every day and would push mealtime earlier by an hour everyday if I didn't hold firm.

And he has dried food in his bowl if he actually went and looked!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 8, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Happy International Cat Day everyone!





LeytonCatLady said:


> So displeased!



i seem to remember the phrase 'dripping with disdain' was used to describe a kitty here a while ago

that one's quite a good illustration


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2022)

Lilith checking out my new bookcase.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 9, 2022)

fLur LuMP


----------



## manji (Aug 9, 2022)

OK you’re hungry ……


----------



## story (Aug 9, 2022)

Cat tactics for keeping cool
Stay in the shade, belly down, all legs spraddled.


----------



## story (Aug 9, 2022)

Looking at that snap, I see he’s also got his beans down on the ground too, and some toes spread.

He‘s now retreated to the deep shade beneath a shrub.


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2022)

Isn't tomorrow International Cat Day too? And Thursday, Friday, etc.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 9, 2022)

i had a surveyor round today (flat is leasehold, this was apparently routine, although i've been here 20 years)

when surveyor left, downstairs kitteh approached him and requested (fairly politely by her standards) petting.

he didn't.

she was mildly miffed...


----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2022)

stavros said:


> Isn't tomorrow International Cat Day too? And Thursday, Friday, etc.



I have asked Jakey and he confirms that every day is International Cat Day.


----------



## A380 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 336773



Brilliant!

But my welcome what?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2022)

Spoiler: result


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 10, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> How long do kittens stay playful? Tim just can’t get enough playtime, he loves all his (many, many) toys so much he can’t wait to see them whenever he comes back to the living room. It’s such a joy.
> 
> He also loves his carrying sling.  Lately after we do some pottering around the house in it, I’ve been taking him into the garden. I sit in the sun and hold him in the bag. He is totally chilled out just looking around at all the new outdoor sights and sounds and smells.  I sing to him quietly.  It’s also an utter joy.



Our Buttons loved playing (esp. chasing string) well into her 17th year. You keep playing with them and they’ll keep playing 😺


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2022)

Lilith just ran in with her face covered in spider web, then dipped her tail in my coffee and wagged it all over me!


----------



## vanya (Aug 10, 2022)

Golden retriever puppy with some kittens


----------



## Me76 (Aug 10, 2022)

Ozzie has started demanding having the top of her head scratched quite hard.  When I do it her ears lower to the side and she half closes her eyes and she looks like Dobby the house elf.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 11, 2022)

This morning scrounger Bloom was waiting on my grass/straw.
Not in immediate scrounging mood, but in find some shade and roll about to entertain the human mood.
He did get rewarded with some Dreamies.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2022)

Last night, 3 cushion Kizzy


----------



## Cloo (Aug 11, 2022)

Hoomyn, I have come for mah strokies


----------



## 8ball (Aug 11, 2022)

Halp!! I is teh stuck!!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 11, 2022)

After a couple of weeks of better manners and boundaries, Tim has been a savage combination of playful toddler and razor blade factory today. Every game has tried to be “slice and puncture my hoomanmama”. 

Still just playing.  Not angry cat.  Just the mood he’s in today - but I rather hope he’s in a different mood tomorrow.


----------



## Epona (Aug 11, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> After a couple of weeks of better manners and boundaries, Tim has been a savage combination of playful toddler and razor blade factory today. Every game has tried to be “slice and puncture my hoomanmama”.
> 
> Still just playing.  Not angry cat.  Just the mood he’s in today - but I rather hope he’s in a different mood tomorrow.



How old is he now?  Some cats start to hit puberty as young as 4-5 months (been a while since I had a kitten, but I think most vets here still wait til about 6 months to neuter?) so it could be hormones starting to kick in if he's not been neutered yet.  Yeah even though he still all ickle and kitteny!

OOOH he could also be teething, he's probably starting to get some adult teeth coming through.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 11, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Hoomyn, I have come for mah strokies


----------



## oryx (Aug 11, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 337076


Is that the Hoover factory in W London?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 11, 2022)

oryx said:


> Is that the Hoover factory in W London?



no, it is (or was) the Carreras cigarette factory (their brand - or one of them - was 'black cat' fags), Hampstead Road, Mornington Crescent.

More - 









						History Behind the Former Carreras Cigarette Factory
					

The black cats staring down at you are the clue! Discover the history of the former Carreras Cigarette Factory, one of London's most unusual buildings...




					lookup.london


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> How old is he now?  Some cats start to hit puberty as young as 4-5 months (been a while since I had a kitten, but I think most vets here still wait til about 6 months to neuter?) so it could be hormones starting to kick in if he's not been neutered yet.  Yeah even though he still all ickle and kitteny!
> 
> OOOH he could also be teething, he's probably starting to get some adult teeth coming through.


Only 11 weeks, but I did wonder about teething.


----------



## Epona (Aug 11, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Only 11 weeks, but I did wonder about teething.



Probably starting to teethe then!  They are just livewires anyway.  My 2 that I had as kittens went through a stage of wiggly pouncing on my head when I was in bed which I think they all do at some stage, best way of dealing with that is covers over the head and ignore them - I had a "no play" zone of the bed and if I was in bed complete refusal to play there _mostly_ got the message through.

Kittens are lovely but exhausting, and sometimes a bit painful.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 11, 2022)

Every summer, despite regular zoom grooming and picking out seeds and other detritus from her fur, Trillian ends up with matts. They tend to form around clumps of seeds, like an oyster in reverse. It’s definitely getting more of an issue as she ages.

She’s quite good natured about shaving them off so we’re finally trying a more preventative approach…



She doesn’t look too murderous, does she? 

Btw, please note there is a feathering effect between her new mane and her back, as we wouldn’t want her looking silly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> I had a "no play" zone of the bed and if I was in bed complete refusal to play there _mostly_ got the message through.



i'm pleased to say that the mogs i ended up living with were fairly good about that, and regarded the bed as for sleeping, either with or without me there.  think they only once had an argument while i was there - they generally each had their own side of the bed and i had the middle.

previous hooman had got them out of the habit of 'playful' biting / clawing - he would screech like a cat in pain if they did try anything while they were kittens, and that seemed to get the message across.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2022)

Solidarity AS! Molly and her dreads were a nightmare and Kizzy has had a few but so far we've spotted them and cut them off before getting out of control
Good luck!


----------



## oryx (Aug 12, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> no, it is (or was) the Carreras cigarette factory (their brand - or one of them - was 'black cat' fags), Hampstead Road, Mornington Crescent.
> 
> More -
> 
> ...


That's a great article (and the website looks promising in a deep, up till 4am rabbit hole kind of way ).

Love the little cats' faces next to the lettering.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 12, 2022)

Had a guest in the front room just now:





Someone is now doin' a heckin' patrolling out front


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 12, 2022)

If there's a new plastic bag on the floor she must climb inside it and sit there for around half an hour, until she gets bored:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 12, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Had a guest in the front room just now:
> 
> View attachment 337095
> 
> ...


That bottom pic is brilliant


----------



## Cloo (Aug 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> That bottom pic is brilliant


I know - it was such a curious little face!


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 12, 2022)

Stan’s seat. Stan’s rules.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 12, 2022)

Lilith likes the offcuts/waste from when the carpet was replaced!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 12, 2022)

Cartoon head half out of the stray house watching Milly last night. This would not have happened even a month ago..


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 12, 2022)

Millie and Mac have been quite warm today.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 12, 2022)

Cartoon Head is such a beauty.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 12, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Cartoon Head is such a beauty.


He/she has beautiful eyes. I think they might come in this winter.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 12, 2022)

Kitteh monorail is just pulling in at laundry stayshun!




<his Mummy gets back from holiday tomorrow so not many more of these>


----------



## Epona (Aug 13, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s seat. Stan’s rules. View attachment 337151



I'm imagining that there is a fully suited butler just out of frame, coming to offer His Majesty some caviar


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2022)

I had pizza delivered yesterday.  I have never seen my little razormuffin so obsessed with human food as he was trying to get into the pizza box (last night, and again this morning, because cold pizza for breakfast is half the point).  Exploiting any chink to try an open the box, or bit through it, or dig a hole in it… little weirdo.  


I didn’t give him any.  I can’t imagine pizza is anything other than dreadful for cats.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 13, 2022)

A patient and shade seeking scrounger.


----------



## moose (Aug 13, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I had pizza delivered yesterday.  I have never seen my little razormuffin so obsessed with human food as he was trying to get into the pizza box (last night, and again this morning, because cold pizza for breakfast is half the point).  Exploiting any chink to try an open the box, or bit through it, or dig a hole in it… little weirdo.
> 
> 
> I didn’t give him any.  I can’t imagine pizza is anything other than dreadful for cats.


My previous ginger, Sparky, once ate every bit of cheese off a pizza, when I turned my back for a minute. Luckily Stan has no interest in human food.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 13, 2022)

Lil’ Bob and Vic chilling by the bins yesterday


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 13, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I had pizza delivered yesterday.  I have never seen my little razormuffin so obsessed with human food as he was trying to get into the pizza box (last night, and again this morning, because cold pizza for breakfast is half the point).  Exploiting any chink to try an open the box, or bit through it, or dig a hole in it… little weirdo.
> 
> 
> I didn’t give him any.  I can’t imagine pizza is anything other than dreadful for cats.





Apparently its a thing...
😁


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 13, 2022)

Fast forward to 0.39 seconds...😁
What a highly intelligent and cunning cat..


And 4.20 🤣🤣
😁


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2022)

My kitten doesn’t like soft surfaces.  A couple of days ago I put a storage box on the back of the sofa briefly while I was doing something.  Tim immediately considered it the most preferred bed, so - since I needed my box back, today I lined one of his neglected beds in hard cardboard, and wedged it lopsidedly at the back of the sofa like the box was.  

Success!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Success!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


This!

Btw, you can buy cardboard cat beds.  They are literally cardboard boxes.  They start at £10 each and go up to £50+


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2022)

Kizzy cooling down on the laminate


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 13, 2022)

...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Btw, you can buy cardboard cat beds. They are literally cardboard boxes. They start at £10 each and go up to £50+



yes, but cats will think the boxes they come in are better...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2022)

Had to pick about 4 or 5 little branches out of her tail and side last night


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 13, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Had to pick about 4 or 5 little branches out of her tail and side last night


Milly insists on cleaning the farmers field with her tail everyday.


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2022)

From a Guardian article, displaying very little knowledge of feline philosophy:


----------



## Epona (Aug 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> From a Guardian article, displaying very little knowledge of feline philosophy:
> 
> View attachment 337445



Also clearly never met my OH...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2022)

A new spot for Misty!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2022)

Coffee table cat.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 14, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> View attachment 337401


OMG <dies>


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 14, 2022)

Resort kitty


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 14, 2022)

Cats and a fox


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 14, 2022)

Another resort kitty. 


There's a very pretty ginger and white tabby too, but I haven't managed to get a picture of them yet.


----------



## stavros (Aug 14, 2022)

Progress with the very timid little puddycat who lives near me. She was sat on a wall as I walked past, and approaching very carefully she was willing to sniff my finger and then brush her head against my hand. Just once mind, but hopefully we can build on that and start to properly get to know one another.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 14, 2022)

In today's news, Vastra has got up on the back wall,  seems unsure about how to get down, but is now trying to act casual and like she totally intends to stay up there.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm worried about Orson.  Saw him this morning for a minute and he didn't seem himself, very lethargic and lots of fur coming off him but he went outside and haven't seen him since.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 14, 2022)

Hope he turns up OK,  Me76


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 14, 2022)

Tim is a bit lacking in appetite today.  Eating around a fifth of each meal (he gets four a day because his tummy is still so small). He is eating a bit, and scarfed down some treats and ate some baked beans off my plate earlier (usually he’s unimpressed by tomatoey sauces, so I carelessly left the plate out). Also went mad over the smell of sausages so I gave him a small piece in his bowl and he couldn’t have been less impressed.  

I’m guessing it’s the heat? I hope so.  He’s quite a skinny boy anyway, he can’t afford to lose weight.


----------



## Epona (Aug 14, 2022)

If he is teething it could account for him being a bit off his food too, heat can also be a factor.

How are his stools?  Is he drinking?

I would keep an eye on him tomorrow, you don't want that level of inappetence to go on for too long.  If he stops eating entirely, that is a medical emergency, cats cannot fast without risk of liver damage, an adult cat is worrying enough if they have no food intake for 24 hours but in a small kitten of that age it definitely should not be ignored - if he's only eating a little of his food tomorrow I would suggest to phone the vet for advice, if he stops eating insist on being seen immediately.

Hope the wee fella is alright!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> If he is teething it could account for him being a bit off his food too, heat can also be a factor.
> 
> How are his stools?  Is he drinking?
> 
> ...


He has an appointment on weds anyway, but I will keep an eye for sure.  He’s drinking fine and pooping/weeing.  Only other change is he’s been more cuddly the last day or so.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 14, 2022)

Epona should I defrost him some prawns? Or a chicken breast? (Cooked? Raw?) or he would probably eat quite a lot more kitten treats.  I know they’re not nutritionally complete, but is it better than going without?


----------



## Epona (Aug 14, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Epona should I defrost him some prawns? Or a chicken breast? (Cooked? Raw?) or he would probably eat quite a lot more kitten treats.  I know they’re not nutritionally complete, but is it better than going without?



Some plain poached chicken (just in plain water so it is cooked through, no stock or salt or flavourings) without bones and cut up small is what my vet has always recommended to try in situations like this - it's fairly easy on the stomach and the mouth.  Wait for it to cool down a bit before offering though as they are daft enough to burn themselves on hot food - cat body temp is just under 40C.

You can also offer some of the water you poached it in when it is cool enough.


----------



## Skim (Aug 14, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> This!
> 
> Btw, you can buy cardboard cat beds.  They are literally cardboard boxes.  They start at £10 each and go up to £50+


Do you need a cat tower? Phoebe has never used hers and I keep meaning to put it on Freecycle.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 14, 2022)

Skim said:


> Do you need a cat tower? Phoebe has never used hers and I keep meaning to put it on Freecycle.


Really? We would love it! I’ll PM


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 14, 2022)

So, after all that he just licked the bowl clean for his supper time meal.  Not sure if he’s less hot, super hungry or if it’s because I sat with him.  He is quite clingy today and maybe wanted to be with me more than he did want his food? 

I did then try to give him seconds and he looked at me like I was stupid and walked off.  

I’ll try a little top up when I go to bed.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 14, 2022)

Vastra has made it to ground level by some means or other


----------



## Skim (Aug 14, 2022)

Phoebe has just returned from her evening adventures and wants me upstairs, feeding her Dreamies.

I’ll never know her real age, but she was estimated to be 3.5 years when we adopted her, so perhaps she’s 10.5 years now?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2022)

Orson is down the back of the garden looking sad.  We can't get to him cos he's round the side of the derelict shed.  But at least he's close.  Hoping he'll come in soon and we can try to work out what's wrong.


----------



## izz (Aug 15, 2022)

I'd be a bit concerned as well Me76, does he respond to treats or anything ?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2022)

izz said:


> I'd be a bit concerned as well Me76, does he respond to treats or anything ?


Nothing.  
He's moving just looking very sorry for himself.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 15, 2022)

Communing with skirting board, apparently


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 15, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Orson is down the back of the garden looking sad.  We can't get to him cos he's round the side of the derelict shed.  But at least he's close.  Hoping he'll come in soon and we can try to work out what's wrong.



 Is he any better now?


----------



## Me76 (Aug 15, 2022)

We got him to eat a little and drink a little and after 5 hours we've got him inside.  

Going to let him settle for a bit and then try and work out what's wrong.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 15, 2022)

The picket tiger is ravenous today and causing chaos.  Currently sulking down the side of the sofa because he isn’t allowed to climb on the shelf where the plants are, having now smashed three plant pots.


----------



## Chz (Aug 15, 2022)

Me76 said:


> We got him to eat a little and drink a little and after 5 hours we've got him inside.
> 
> Going to let him settle for a bit and then try and work out what's wrong.


We get similar sometimes. If it goes away in a day, we tend to say "He ate a bad mouse". But longer than that and he's off to see his favourites at the vet. Bernard doesn't have the spare fat to sit around not eating for long.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2022)

Me76 said:


> We got him to eat a little and drink a little and after 5 hours we've got him inside.
> 
> Going to let him settle for a bit and then try and work out what's wrong.


Hopefully he's just feeling a bit out of sorts due to the heat. I know I am!


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 15, 2022)

Millie has decided she wants to be a sausage cat.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 15, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Millie has decided she wants to be a sausage cat.
> 
> View attachment 337826


That tummy, though.  ❤️


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2022)

I was WFH with the patio doors open this afternoon, when I heard some scrabbling. I looked up and saw next door's kitten climbing over the fence into our garden from the other next door, with a feathered companion in her mouth. She didn't hang around and I'm sure her human was delighted with the present.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Communing with skirting board, apparently



think it's just that the gravitational pull of the skirting board was higher than the floor's.

it's fairly advanced kitteh physics


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> think it's just that the gravitational pull of the skirting board was higher than the floor's.
> 
> it's fairly advanced kitteh physics
> 
> View attachment 337854


Chubby baby!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2022)

An evening with Lilith and my boyfriend Carl Sperg.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2022)

The more innocent she looks...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 15, 2022)

Billy whizz settling down and claiming the shagged cat post.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2022)

Not sure if this is some kind of protest?!!  
 I was sitting there a few seconds ago


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 16, 2022)

Milly cat/sheep rug! Too warm for the kitteh.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 16, 2022)

Lil’ Bob has never been allowed in the wardrobe so, now we’re getting a new one, he’s making up for lost time


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 16, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Not sure if this is some kind of protest?!!
> I was sitting there a few seconds ago
> View attachment 337889View attachment 337890


I love how she looks as though she's been there for hours!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I love how she looks as though she's been there for hours!


Yes!
She is out of sorts today, not moving much and staying in another room


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 16, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Yes!
> She is out of sorts today, not moving much and staying in another room


Oh I hope she's ok.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2022)

Bella looking out the bathroom window


----------



## story (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## story (Aug 16, 2022)

It’s cooled down a little today and Cat was kipping on his kitchen chair, which has a woollen  blanket that was felted in a laundry mistake, and which he has carefully moulded into the nest-shape of his desire. I occasionally shake it out but he gets very annoyed at me. Gives me the “Fucksake, that took bloody ages, I don’t have opposable thumbs yet so it takes me TIME!” so I don’t do it often. Anyway, he got too warm and migrated to the wooden floor and emplyed the straddle manoeuvre so he can feel the draught coming up through the floor boards.


----------



## Oriole (Aug 16, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Bella looking out the bathroom window


That middle picture deserves a caption. The facial expression is priceless


----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 16, 2022)

Oriole said:


> That middle picture deserves a caption. The facial expression is priceless


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2022)

We tried a bit of hammock time during the day yesterday, but it was too stimulating for being inside his papoose, so we had to come in.  

I’ve ordered him the smallest cat harness I could find, and once he fits that we can do garden exploring time.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 16, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> We tried a bit of hammock time during the day yesterday, but it was too stimulating for being inside his papoose, so we had to come in.
> 
> I’ve ordered him the smallest cat harness I could find, and once he fits that we can do garden exploring time.



I had some brief experiences of fitting a cat harness last week.  Have some plasters ready.

He enjoyed having a snuffle around after the one time I won the fight, though.


----------



## Epona (Aug 16, 2022)

Be very careful as he gets more towards adolescence, he will actively try to escape to seek out female cats until his hormones settle down post-neutering and could escape papoose or harness.

Once he has been neutered he will still have some sperm in his tubes for a period of time, and the hormone levels will drop off over time.

Jakey had a harness on him once, he went all floppy and refused to move until it was taken off.


----------



## Chz (Aug 16, 2022)

Epona said:


> Be very careful as he gets more towards adolescence, he will actively try to escape to seek out female cats until his hormones settle down post-neutering and could escape papoose or harness.
> 
> Once he has been neutered he will still have some sperm in his tubes for a period of time.
> 
> Jakey had a harness on him once, he went all floppy and refused to move until it was taken off.


Yeah, I'm familiar with that response to harnesses.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## hegley (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## manji (Aug 16, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Bella looking out the bathroom window


Dont you ever worry Bella will jump? Admittedly Dexter is nine now but when he was about three he jumped out of out two storey bedroom window. OK perfect landing on grass but the windows at the front the landing would be concrete. How do they determine the safety of the jump ?


----------



## story (Aug 16, 2022)

Maybe they can tell the difference between grass and concrete in the same way we can, or better probably. One feels hard and unyielding underfoot the other doesn’t. And they’re built to jump and leap, so I guess they must have some kind of instinct for judging the landing surface, distance etc

In the big house we had a brilliant window half way up the stairs at the back of the house that had a perfectly proportioned cill for a cat or two to sit comfortably. Through the many years I lived there, some of the cats liked to sit on the cill and watch the world rolling by outside. It always worried me, but they never fell or jumped. But I deliberately refrained from petting or talking to them as I passed there, for fear of stimulating them to move too much. Maybe that’s why they liked to sit there….


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Oh I hope she's ok.


Improved and eating more but still not moving much


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 16, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Improved and eating more but still not moving much


That's good. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## story (Aug 16, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Apparently its a thing...
> 😁




yes! Definitely a thing.

We had a rule in the house where there were lots of cars: if you beg in any conceivable fashion, there won’t be an leftovers. If you’re polite, there may be leftovers. In the kitchen. Afterwards.

To be honest, this was as much about insisting that flatmates lodgers and visitors refrained from feeding them from the table (or sofa in front of the telly) as much as it was about disciplining the cats.

So any cats who were interested in human food would arrange themselves in various states of  “am I bothered…?” during meal times.
Pzza would always get them fidgeting long before the meal was over.

And I think I must have mentioned that the Auld Warrior loved a good curry. One of the regular house guests always ordered the hottest possible curry and then not be able to finish it. The Auld Warrior was always just at his right elbow, looking away, away, always away, but close enough to know when CB had finished eating. Then he’d go into alert mode while CB did the huffing and puffing that happens after a hot curry, before dishing up the remains in the kitchen. If anything in there was theoretically bad for cats, it never showed up in the Auld Warrior, who made a special friend of CB. So much so that when he was done for funny money and then found himself homeless while waiting for the court case and then sentencing and moved into ours for the duration, the Auld Warrior became his constant companion, living with him upstairs where he spent his days in the gloom listening to doom rock and death metal and gabba, and only coming down when CB did. CB later said that that was the most miserable time of his life and the company of the Auld Warrior had helped him through. When he died (the cat, not CB), we received lots of stories about how he’d made moves of special care towards all sorts of people, something we’d been unaware of, and we’d been oblivious to the effect he was having on people. They said he’d really helped them to find confidence and courage in their bleak times. When the news went out of his death, folks turned up at our door all weekend, as they would for a human. He was a very special cat.

The private lives of our animals.


----------



## stavros (Aug 16, 2022)

I felt like Jerry Seinfeld this morning, as three times my furry next door neighbour barged in unannounced. Very innocent, with some aggressive leg-rubbing and very loud purring, she obviously loves my company.

Nuzzling me as I'm sat on the bed:


----------



## story (Aug 16, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Cats and a fox




I went out to the garden last night and disturbed a private play date Cat was having with a youngster fox. They’d clearly been dashing about together for some time. Fox started to make a quick getaway, stopped and observed Cat not dashing off, and stopped too. Once I was inside they were off again, playing tag all around the garden. No idea how long this friendship has been going on.

/private lives of our cats]


----------



## story (Aug 16, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tim is a bit lacking in appetite today.  Eating around a fifth of each meal (he gets four a day because his tummy is still so small). He is eating a bit, and scarfed down some treats and ate some baked beans off my plate earlier (usually he’s unimpressed by tomatoey sauces, so I carelessly left the plate out). Also went mad over the smell of sausages so I gave him a small piece in his bowl and he couldn’t have been less impressed.
> 
> I’m guessing it’s the heat? I hope so.  He’s quite a skinny boy anyway, he can’t afford to lose weight.



Cat here just doesn’t seem to eat at all when it’s been this hot. I was worried at first(last year, when he was still small)  but he was still drinking, and ate fine once the weather broke. This year when it happened again, I just put down biscuits, no wet food, and I noticed that he did snack on them but smaller amounts more frequently.

I guess they’re moving a lot less kn the heat too. Except for the running about like a loon with fox friends bit.


----------



## oryx (Aug 16, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Bella looking out the bathroom window


She looks like a startled (cat?) burglar!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2022)

The harness came. Wasn’t keen on being put into it, but from that point totally unbothered.  He wore it for about half an hour of playing and lounging.  It’s patently too big tho so I would be worried about putting it to the test outside yet.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2022)

oryx said:


> She looks like a startled (cat?) burglar!



Yes, she does


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2022)

manji said:


> Dont you ever worry Bella will jump? Admittedly Dexter is nine now but when he was about three he jumped out of out two storey bedroom window. OK perfect landing on grass but the windows at the front the landing would be concrete. How do they determine the safety of the jump ?



All three of my girls feel out the living window when they were kittens. The window is little lower than the bathroom one, so luckily no injuries. But I'm not worried. They are primarily indoor cats and weary of strangers so never would jump out.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 16, 2022)

Had to take Mac to the vet's today. He'd thrown up twice overnight and once more this morning and he had diarrhoea as well. The vet gave him an anti-nausea injection,  and we've got pills to follow up with as well as a tube of NutraBio and some gastrointestinal food.

The vet didn't seem particularly worried, but said phone up if he still has any symptoms after 24 hours.

Millie's very upset that Mac's getting all the attention.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2022)

get well soon, mac


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 16, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Had to take Mac to the vet's today. He'd thrown up twice overnight and once more this morning and he had diarrhoea as well. The vet gave him an anti-nausea injection,  and we've got pills to follow up with as well as a tube of NutraBio and some gastrointestinal food.
> 
> The vet didn't seem particularly worried, but said phone up if he still has any symptoms after 24 hours.
> 
> Millie's very upset that Mac's getting all the attention.


Hope he's much better soon.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2022)

Chz said:


> We get similar sometimes. If it goes away in a day, we tend to say "He ate a bad mouse". But longer than that and he's off to see his favourites at the vet. Bernard doesn't have the spare fat to sit around not eating for long.


This is our attitude also and woke up this morning to him being completely normal again.  I tend to say they've eaten a slug rather than a bad mouse though.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2022)

This is the second consecutive day Akiro has startled me in the bathroom. I thought he would be in the storage cupboard or top of the fridge. Enter the bathroom, turn the light on and have a jump scare as not expecting him in there.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Improved and eating more but still not moving much


Totally normal now, stealing food, strutting about with tail in the air, wanting strokes


----------



## petee (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2022)

petee said:


>



Teddy bear cats!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 17, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Totally normal now, stealing food, strutting about with tail in the air, wanting strokes


Pleased to hear it.  It's mad how quickly they can get better.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 17, 2022)

Mac seems much better today. He wouldn't touch the fucking expensive invalid food we bought yesterday and just pushed Millie out of the way to eat her normal food. So I gave in and gave him normal food too. I might try him with a bit of NutraBio later as I might be able to disguise one of the pills that I'm still meant to give him.

Anyone want some gastrointestinal cat food?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2022)

What foods do your royal kitties eat.  Tim is on a rotation of nine different brands of wet food (and two types of biccies) on the advice of Epona in the hope of warding off pickiness.  

The latest to join the mix is Untamed, because I got a cheap trial box - and it looks so much nicer than everything else.  Like a deli sandwich filler.  However at roughly a quid for a tiny 75g tin it’s not going to be a frequent visitor to the pantry.  

I suspect it’s also appetising because it’s the only non-kitten-specific food I’ve given him (I know, but he’ll only gave it occasionally). He also has grain free kitten food from: iams; high life; lily’s kitchen (paté); carny; webbox; blink; smila; and applaws.  And biccies by feringa and Rayal Canin (boring Babycat formulation that smell of nothing, were bastard expensive and I stupidly bought 2kg of because they seemed The Best Quality).  

Any other recommendations? He eats all of it, so far - though I’m not so impressed with the webbox and iams, because they look so processed (uniform brown lumps in gravy), and he seems to like the paler foods best (high life, applaws, untamed).


----------



## Chz (Aug 17, 2022)

Bernard will eat most things once or twice. Enough to lull you into a sense of "If I buy more of this, he may eat it". And then he stops. The bastard.

The only things he will consistently eat, time after time are:

Dry: Almost any Royal Canin kibble. We don't even bother with other kibble at this point, it's not worth the faff and it's not like kibble is that pricey, even for the fancy stuff.

Wet: The Royal Canin "sensory" pouches. The more expensive ones, of course. Other RC stuff is favoured over other pouches, but inconsistent. He loves the Purina Gourmet "cake" tins. This is the only place where he actually prefers the cheaper stuff - the pricier PG chunks in gravy and that sort get their gravy licked off and the rest left to dry out. He cannot stand any kind of mousse. PG pouches have done well, but we prefer the tins as they're recyclable.

He's 5 now, so we have tried a lot of things and brands over the years. The above is the only stuff that he will consistently eat without fussing. As I said at the start, he'll _try_ most things and eat just enough of it to fool you.

Side Story - I don't know which fancy brand it was (maybe Applaws?), but it promised "97% meat". "Great!", I thought. He'll probably eat that. Except that the 3% not meat was one, whole chickpea in the middle of his food. He looked at it. He looked at us. He walked off and came back with a mouse.


----------



## Epona (Aug 17, 2022)

It's been quite a while since I had a cat on "regular" food, but I used to like Bozita as it was high meat content and very good value - I see they do a kitten version.  My lot liked the chunks in gravy and I fed that (among other things) for a long time.
It doesn't look very "high end" but I think that is where the savings are, it's good quality in terms of ingredients but they don't pretty it up to look fancy.  So that's one I recommend giving a try, I used to order it from Zooplus.

Almo Nature was another one I remember feeding, that was more expensive but I think Zooplus made their own brand version of it called Cosmo which was similar but a bit cheaper.

Just watch out for foods that are complementary ie. don't contain all the vitamins and minerals rather than complete (I think I might have covered that in an earlier post, apols if I am repeating myself!) - complementary ones are for occasional use only. I think Applaws wet is a popular one that is complementary, so view that more as an occasional treat.

They've always had Royal Canin dry as the dry part of their diet.  Baby Cat, Kitten, then Fit 32, then Siamese (bigger chunks helped stop them bolting it but it isn't necessarily suitable for cats with regular jaw shape/size!  Fit 32 is the regular one for adults who maintain a healthy weight without assistance, Radar was on something else when he was ill ofc), and later Early Renal (for renal insufficiency, under veterinary supervision)


----------



## Chz (Aug 17, 2022)

A lot of the wet foods are meant to be eaten in addition to kibble. The kibble is usually fully balanced. 

We tried Republic of Cats for a couple months, which is how we learned he liked the Purina Gourmet wet stuff (it's all de-branded PG food, but for the price and having it delivered and all it wasn't a bad deal). It's also how we learned he hates PG kibble.  It was quite clear on the nutritional level of the kibble vs. the wet stuff - your cat _could_ eat only wet food, but needed a truly impressive load of it to get the same nutritional level as what was in a half-cup of kibble.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 17, 2022)

Ashamed to say that my two eat Felix wet and Go Cat dry and have never been the slightest bit fussy about it. Still not over the novelty, I've never had unfussy cats before. Mind you, Donut would probably eat a rubber tyre if you sprayed it with meat juice.


----------



## Epona (Aug 17, 2022)

Chz said:


> A lot of the wet foods are meant to be eaten in addition to kibble. The kibble is usually fully balanced.
> 
> We tried Republic of Cats for a couple months, which is how we learned he liked the Purina Gourmet wet stuff (it's all de-branded PG food, but for the price and having it delivered and all it wasn't a bad deal). It's also how we learned he hates PG kibble.  It was quite clear on the nutritional level of the kibble vs. the wet stuff - your cat _could_ eat only wet food, but needed a truly impressive load of it to get the same nutritional level as what was in a half-cup of kibble.



Purina Gourmet isn't great quality food however, they need less of a good quality food.
I'm not intending to be snobby about it, my lot all like the stuff and it was the only thing Radar would eat towards the end, but it isn't a good comparison in terms of how much they need to eat, because they will tend to need a higher volume of low quality food.

The rest of the "volume" that they need of wet food vs dry food is moisture, which they need.  Of course they need less dry in volume, because it has had all the moisture removed - it's not nutritionally better.  They still need that moisture though, and unfortunately do not always drink enough water to make that up - cats naturally get most of their moisture from the prey they would catch.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2022)

I won’t be re-buying applaws anyway, as it contains rice, which I’d somehow overlooked when ordering. Along with the “complementary” thing which you did warn me about, but I forgot to check for. 

Genuinely no idea how the can charge so much for teeny 70g cans of rice-bulked food that isn’t even complete. 

Will try cosmo and bozita. 

Tim is mostly unimpressed by dry food.  He always has some out for snacking, because he’s a slim boy, but never eats a meal’s worth which was originally my plan. He does prefer the feringa, though, and I can see that they smell more appetising.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Ashamed to say that my two eat Felix wet and Go Cat dry and have never been the slightest bit fussy about it. Still not over the novelty, I've never had unfussy cats before. Mind you, Donut would probably eat a rubber tyre if you sprayed it with meat juice.


He was weaned onto Asda’s Felix and Whiskas before he came to me - I’m just being a bit PFB.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 17, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> What foods do your royal kitties eat.  Tim is on a rotation of nine different brands of wet food (and two types of biccies) on the advice of Epona in the hope of warding off pickiness.
> 
> The latest to join the mix is Untamed, because I got a cheap trial box - and it looks so much nicer than everything else.  Like a deli sandwich filler.  However at roughly a quid for a tiny 75g tin it’s not going to be a frequent visitor to the pantry.
> 
> ...


They're still on Felix or Whiskers wet kitten food and Hill's Science Plan chicken dry food (about 50/50), but are about to change to young neutered adult equivalents when this current batch finishes in about a week and a half. They really like the Hill's chicken and like most of the Felix/Whiskers packs with the exception of salmon, which Millie won't touch at all and Mac just picks at, so I've stopped buying the packs that have too much fish in them. I usually but it online from Pet Planet, mainly so I don't have to carry bags of cat litter.

Oh, and the NutroBio was a complete failure - neither of them would touch it!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2022)

We have been to the vet!

Tim was very charming and good, but didn’t want to get back in his carrier.  He is a perfect weight, and very healthy.  Vet wasn’t worried at all about his appetite going to crap last week.  He’s had his first vaccination and a flea treatment.  I have a worming pill to give him next week.

Vet says “grain free” is irrelevant - which struck me as odd.  I’ve joined their monthly payment club, so they gave me 5kg of purine pro plan dry food, which will last us months! 



He looks sad here so I’m taking the piss, but he was actually purring up a storm prior to falling asleep just now.


----------



## Epona (Aug 17, 2022)

Just a heads-up - vets aren't feline nutritionists - they get very little training on that aspect and it is a different specialism - what they do have is a lot of visits/contact from pet food manufacturers


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> Just a heads-up - vets aren't feline nutritionists - they get very little training on that aspect and it is a different specialism - what they do have is a lot of visits/contact from pet food manufacturers


Yeah.  I mean quite apart from anything else, everything I’ve read says grain free foods give them less loose and stinky poo, so frankly, that’s a win on its own.


----------



## Epona (Aug 17, 2022)

Oh and not to mention the usually massive mark up on food they order and sell on to their clients! 

Free 5kg bag is not to be sniffed at however


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2022)

Go away, I'm sleeping!!!


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 17, 2022)

Akiro visits. all soaked in rain


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2022)

More Kramer-like invasions today, treating the place like her own:


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2022)

And she's just come in again. She's going to get a shock when it gets cold and I shut my windows.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 17, 2022)

Phew, sorted a catsitter for our holiday next week - found a girl from our synagogue who'll come feed Vastra while we're away, although she's away between tomorrow and the day we leave, so I just had time to show her around and give her keys this evening.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 17, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Akiro visits. all soaked in rain



 at soggy kitteh


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 17, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at soggy kitteh



He came in. And got himself a little nap before leaving again.


----------



## moose (Aug 18, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> What foods do your royal kitties eat.


Stan exclusively eats Hill's Prescription Diet t/d (dental), purchased in massive bags from ZooPlus. Vet says his teeth are amazing for a 17 year old. It's big crunchy pieces that clean their teeth as they eat. 

Not for Tim till he's much bigger, but worth considering later.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 18, 2022)

A new angle on an old friend.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 18, 2022)

Ozzie came in last night crying her 'i have successfully hunted a thing and brought it home' cry.

We went out to the hallway and found her with a lump of mouldy cheese.


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2022)

"Yes, I'm lying on some uncomfortable-looking stones. It's a cat thing; you wouldn't understand."


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 18, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> There's a very pretty ginger and white tabby too, but I haven't managed to get a picture of them yet.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2022)

Floofy Friday lounging


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 19, 2022)

Lil’ Bob is commanding the bed today:


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 19, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> What foods do your royal kitties eat.  Tim is on a rotation of nine different brands of wet food (and two types of biccies) on the advice of Epona in the hope of warding off pickiness.
> 
> The latest to join the mix is Untamed, because I got a cheap trial box - and it looks so much nicer than everything else.  Like a deli sandwich filler.  However at roughly a quid for a tiny 75g tin it’s not going to be a frequent visitor to the pantry.
> 
> ...



In our house Vic is the biscuit king (Aldi’s Vitacat Healthy Balance alternated with Wilco’s Perfect Fit) while we alternate Lil’ Bob’s pouches every couple of weeks between Whiskas, Aldi’s Vitacat Select and Waitrose’s own brand (& within that rotating between meat, poultry and fish. If they’re really good they’ll both get Gourmet Gold Pate and Doubly Delicious and Dreamies. However neither will eat Felix or IAMS.


----------



## story (Aug 19, 2022)

spanglechick

If you’ve got freezer space you might want to consider Katkin Club.






						KatKin: Fresh Cat Food. Love Hard. Feed Fresh.  | Fresh cat food | KatKin
					

For uncompromising cat parents. KatKin goes all-in for cat health, thinking fresh and channelling hardcore love into industry-wide change. #LoveHard




					www.katkin.com
				





They claim to be complete etc. it doesn’t smell bad, Cat likes it, no or very little waste. his breathe doesn’t stink, and vet says he’s well and thriving.

He doesn’t like any poultry, never has in any format so I don’t buy the duck, chicken or turkey. Same with fish so that’s out too. So he eats the beef and lamb (which seems weird for a cat, to me. I can’t imagine them hunting cow in a natural setting). They do pork too. And treats and litter. But no dried food.

The biscuits I buy are also complete, made and sold by the independent pet shop in Norwood. If I buy four at a time delivery is free.

The Katkin Club food is delivered frozen (and well insulated) every month. I can change the order up to three days before, and they prompt me to do so if I want to. I find the cost acceptable. It’s a little more pricey than supermarket stuff but I’m not throwing out half a bowl of uneaten sludge, which has always been the case with cats passim.

If you fancy giving it a go, I can provide the incentive code that’ll give discounts to both you and me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2022)

Fucking Katniss went for my feet at 5.00 yesterday morning as I was ignoring the racket she was making for food. Honestly I worry about that cat becoming square. She's relentless.


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2022)

When the neighbours' new cat comes into my place she tries to make it as hard as possible to walk around, rolling onto the top of my feet, whilst producing a purr like a foghorn.


----------



## komodo (Aug 19, 2022)

The Netflix cat documentary is worth watching


----------



## A380 (Aug 19, 2022)

View attachment IMG_1322.MOV

Rare Pip action.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 19, 2022)

kitteh next door (she's a small, 14 year old tuxie) went for another dog this morning

neither party was injured, but think someone will take a different route for walkies in future (there's a footpath at one side of the communal garden here)

a 'beware of the cat' sign is being considered...


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 19, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Floofy Friday lounging
> View attachment 338466



Oh well if it's Floofy Friday I'd better post one of his nibs.




eta He made the rug go like that. He loves wrecking rugs! Have to pull them straight after he's been having one of his "sessions."


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 20, 2022)

Hello thread, haven't been around for a while, hope you are all good. Expect historical "like" spam as I catch up 

Lazy Saturday morning


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2022)

story said:


> spanglechick
> 
> If you’ve got freezer space you might want to consider Katkin Club.
> 
> ...


I don’t have the freezer space, sadly.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 20, 2022)

Thread needs more Kitteh Tim pics ...

Please... spanglechick 🤗


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 20, 2022)

My little fluff ball.


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2022)

Here's some old man Jakey photos while we wait for moar Tim!

Getting chin rubs



He's on the "cat pillows" on the back of the sofa ie. Sonic's spot for the first time since Sonic died


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 20, 2022)

Some recent photos of Esteé. 

I can't remember if I've posted this one before, but I think not.


Cooling on the landing.


On the bookshelf.


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 20, 2022)

Stan’s helping out in the garden.


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s helping out in the garden. View attachment 338741View attachment 338742



Looks like he's healed really well!  Gorgeous Stan


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 20, 2022)

Epona said:


> Looks like he's healed really well!  Gorgeous Stan


Thanks Epona. yes its pretty well healed now, its coming back with a vengeance the fur now. dread locks in a couple of weeks.


----------



## izz (Aug 20, 2022)

I ❤️ Lugless Stan


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 20, 2022)

It was an eventful night last night. Just after 2 am, I heard a cat making noises. Looked out the bedroom window as I thought it has to be Akiro. He kept making wailing noises. I couldn't see him behind the garden wall, so put jeans over the PJ and went outside. Looked up and there he was stuck on the roof. Called his owner who didn't answer (it was afterall past 2 am). Sent her a text and rang her doorbell. No answer. So thought, damn it, can't leave him up there. I dont have a skylight as I am on the second floor. So knocked on my top floor neighbour's door. she didn't answer (she wouldn't anyway-not at this time of night). Then it hit me, the top communal stairway has skylight. So climbed onto the bannister and managed to open it, while trying best not to fall down onto the stairway from the third floor and break my neck   

It took me over an hour of trying to get a hold of him. he tried multiple times to come down, but would change his mind as the jump was too high. He was very tired as I could see his sleepy eyes. Gave him some food which he eat straight away.  I have a gym jump cushion in the flat which the girls use to cushion their jump from the storage cupboard. So I grabbed that. put it on the floor hoping he would jump. Since it was a cushion, it wouldn't be as dangerous as concrete floor. He was tempted a few times, but changed his mind. Eventually just after 3 am, I had an eureka moment. I lifted the cushion it over my head and covered the skylight. Within a few seconds he climbed onto it and I lowered him down. But I was lowering him, he got scared and jumped down onto the stairs . But at least the distance was not high as the roof, so he was fine.







After the successful rescue I look out the living window, and these two monkey were looking at my window for food. So I chuck some food. I know for a fact now that they have been given food at 3 am, they will be here again same time tonight...






Go into the kitchen to make a well earned cup of tea and see this monkey in the garden  So chuck him some food.


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2022)

Cats - great at climbing upwards, a bit shit at climbing downwards (except for clouded leopards who have foot joints that allow for a greater angle of rotation allowing them to climb vertically downwards with ease.  Unlike housecats who sometimes don't think it through when they are on the way up and require rescue).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 20, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> It was an eventful night last night. Just after 2 am, I heard a cat making noises. Looked out the bedroom window as I thought it has to be Akiro. He kept making wailing noises. I couldn't see him behind the garden wall, so put jeans over the PJ and went outside. Looked up and there he was stuck on the roof. Called his owner who didn't answer (it was afterall past 2 am). Sent her a text and rang her doorbell. No answer. So thought, damn it, can't leave him up there. I dont have a skylight as I am on the second floor. So knocked on my top floor neighbour's door. she didn't answer (she wouldn't anyway-not at this time of night). Then it hit me, the top communal stairway has skylight. So climbed onto the bannister and managed to open it, while trying best not to fall down onto the stairway from the third floor and break my neck
> 
> It took me over an hour of trying to get a hold of him. he tried multiple times to come down, but would change his mind as the jump was too high. He was very tired as I could see his sleepy eyes. Gave him some food which he eat straight away.  I have a gym jump cushion in the flat which the girls use to cushion their jump from the storage cupboard. So I grabbed that. put it on the floor hoping he would jump. Since it was a cushion, it wouldn't be as dangerous as concrete floor. He was tempted a few times, but changed his mind. Eventually just after 3 am, I had an eureka moment. I lifted the cushion it over my head and covered the skylight. Within a few seconds he climbed onto it and I lowered him down. But I was lowering him, he got scared and jumped down onto the stairs . But at least the distance was not high as the roof, so he was fine.
> 
> ...



Wow, sounds like some adventures were had by all! All's well that ends well, glad he's safe and well done on your calm actions.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2022)

We had an adventure! We went to stay with my friend in Walthamstow overnight.  

Harness with car seatbelt adapter was a _qualified_ success.  

However on the way home either I put the harness on more loosely or he got better at escapology because I suddenly and alarmingly had a kitten in the front of the car with me. Of course I was by then in chockablock traffic on a three lane A road with no hard shoulder, queuing to get into the Blackwall Tunnel, so I couldn’t stop and sort the situation out.  Luckily he fairly quickly decided to curl up in the front passenger side footwell, and he slept there the rest of the way home.  

He coped extremely well with visiting another house, though.  Was cautious but checking it all out and within 20 mins was acting like he owned the place.  And he seemed to like having me sleeping on the sofa for easy access to reassuring scritches.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 20, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> We had an adventure! We went to stay with my friend in Walthamstow overnight.
> 
> Harness with car seatbelt adapter was a _qualified_ success.
> View attachment 338798View attachment 338797
> ...


He looks very happy and at home!


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 20, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> So climbed onto the bannister and managed to open it, while trying best not to fall down onto the stairway from the third floor and break my neck


😬 I really, really hope Akiro doesn't climb on the roof again! Or if he does, there's another way to get him down!


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 20, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> 😬 I really, really hope Akiro doesn't climb on the roof again! Or if he does, there's another way to get him down!



He got up there through the skylight. his owner left him in the home with the skylight open enough for him to climb through. this is the second time it has happened. last time it was me again who spotted him wailing from the roof. she got back this morning saying they are on holiday  and will see who is available to sort it out. no idea how long they are gone for. was he left on his own? many questions but dont was to ask until they get back


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2022)

donkyboy said:


>



the second coming?


----------



## oryx (Aug 20, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> We had an adventure! We went to stay with my friend in Walthamstow overnight.
> 
> Harness with car seatbelt adapter was a _qualified_ success.
> View attachment 338798View attachment 338797
> ...


He's so cute.

It's really good that he's getting used to a harness, being away, and being in the car while still very young.

I'm trying to imagine our Zoe breaking loose in the car. It would probably result in her having a hissy fit on the bit above the dashboard, followed by taking a dump on the passenger seat. I really hope I never get to find out.


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2022)

Jakey HATES travel beyond all else - as a stud cat it would have been normal for him to go to cat shows if he liked that, but it was tried once before he came to us and he hated the travel part of it, so it was never tried again.

Vet visits are a case of get him in the carrier then wait for him to calm down a bit (carrier to stop shaking and crying) before we set off.

I can't imagine having him loose in a car, although it did nearly happen once.  It's very dangerous.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 20, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey HATES travel beyond all else - as a stud cat it would have been normal for him to go to cat shows if he liked that, but it was tried once before he came to us and he hated the travel part of it, so it was never tried again.
> 
> Vet visits are a case of get him in the carrier then wait for him to calm down a bit (carrier to stop shaking and crying) before we set off.
> 
> I can't imagine having him loose in a car, although it did nearly happen once.  It's very dangerous.


Lilith's the same. I briefly considered taking her to Birmingham to meet my family, but considering how jittery she gets being put in her carrier for the five minute walk to the vet, I'm not putting her through the 90 minute train journey plus the tube ride beforehand. It would traumatise her. In fact when she had her cold in May, my usual vet was full and they got me an appointment at a branch on the other side of North London. I had to take a tube and a bus and it had to be a day when there were a bunch of screaming kids on a school trip. I use the Underground all the time myself and don't think anything of it, but that day I could feel Lilith's fear at being taken down into this echoey dark tunnel and getting into a cylindrical screechy machine.


----------



## Epona (Aug 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's the same. I briefly considered taking her to Birmingham to meet my family, but considering how jittery she gets being put in her carrier for the five minute walk to the vet, I'm not putting her through the 90 minute train journey plus the tube ride beforehand. It would traumatise her. In fact when she had her cold in May, my usual vet was full and they got me an appointment at a branch on the other side of North London. I had to take a tube and a bus and it had to be a day when there were a bunch of screaming kids on a school trip. I use the Underground all the time myself and don't think anything of it, but that day I could feel Lilith's fear at being taken down into this echoey dark tunnel and getting into a cylindrical screechy machine.



I have taken all the cats I have had to Wanstead vet hospital at some point or another, but thankfully it is doable on buses - I think the noises on the tube would be really frightening.
In emergencies or other situations to go to Wanstead I've usually got a cab instead, even though it costs a bit it is quicker and usually (with a sympathetic driver) a bit less worrying for all concerned.


----------



## Skim (Aug 21, 2022)

Queen Phoebe enjoying some human time before those bastard dogs come back from their walk:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 21, 2022)

Skim said:


> Queen Phoebe enjoying some human time before those bastard dogs come back from their walk:
> 
> View attachment 338933


Oh, she's beautiful! I love me a white tortie.


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2022)

More visits from next door, who seemingly can;t get enough on me. You don't even need to touch her before she's purring like a maniac.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 21, 2022)

Wot?!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2022)

Donut has been on a fucking mad one since we got back


----------



## Me76 (Aug 21, 2022)

I was away last night and had such a lovely reception when I got home today.  

Ozzie greeting me at the door like a puppy, she does that quite a lot anyway, but then meowing when I stopped stroking her and then I went into the bedroom where Orson was sleeping and he jumped up and shouted and I got lots of stroking.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 22, 2022)

We're feeding a friend's cats while they're away on holiday.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 22, 2022)

We were away on holiday with someone looking after our  at but cats abound in Crete, they are all extremely friendly (well just lie there and don't run away)


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 22, 2022)

Rhodes was much the same


----------



## pogofish (Aug 22, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at soggy kitteh



Not that   My old BD used to love getting soaked because he would come-in, get a lot of fuss whilst being dried, then he'd demand out to go and do it all over again and again!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 22, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Rhodes was much the same
> 
> View attachment 339046


It helps a holiday a lot I found, having local cats.

It's kind of like going to the local supermarket chain... it is comfortable because you know what to do, but at the same time different so it's a bit exciting.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 22, 2022)

Special treat day, some cat milk.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> We're feeding a friend's cats while they're away on holiday.



are they quite as thrilled as they look?





pogofish said:


> Not that  My old BD used to love getting soaked because he would come-in, get a lot of fuss whilst being dried, then he'd demand out to go and do it all over again and again!



the mogs i used to live with didn't seem to mind being out in the rain - i used to have to keep a kitty towel in the kitchen


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 22, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> are they quite as thrilled as they look?


Oh totally   

They're both pretty shy cats, and whilst my daughter knows them a little, I don't. Must be boring for them though, they're staying indoors while our friends are away, cos they have a tendency to run off and get stuck up trees. And they just get a visit from us once a day. I think after day 5 they may be getting taken to grandparents for the remainder of the holiday.


----------



## haushoch (Aug 22, 2022)

Sorry, long post…I could do with some cat advice, please.

So I have two cats, 12 year old Molly, who has lived in my house for 10 years and was adopted from Battersea.  She’s always been the only cat, and clearly hated all other cats that came anywhere near the house.  She’s also extremely timid around other cats and is usually the one who ends up being bullied.

She loves people and is very sociable.  

Earlier this year a stray tomcat turned up in our garden.  Much to our amazement Molly seemed ok with him, she was more just intrigued and there was no aggressive behaviour towards him whatsoever.  We named him Louis.

He stayed in our garden for 1.5 months, after which time we managed to trap him.  He then spent one month in a cat shelter, where they did all the health checks, microchipped him and neutered him. Then we brought him back, as we had grown very fond of him and most importantly Molly seemed ok with him.

We kept him in a separate room to start with and then let him out after a week.  He is a very laid back, zen like cat, he likes cuddles and sleeping and eating.  The cat shelter people think he’s around 2 years old.

At first they seemed ok with each other.  

Then Molly’s behaviour changed and she started to be quite aggressive towards him, like growling at him and swiping at him when he was close to her.

She’s also been grooming herself like mad and has licked herself bald around her tummy (this started earlier in the year, when we were doing a lot of decorating), but hasn’t improved at all.

At the same time she also withdrew from us, and spent most of her time away in other rooms, whereas Louis would always hang around with us.

Molly then started to be even more timid, and I felt so sorry for her.  So I decided to keep Louis in the living room overnight, so that Molly could safely have the rest of the house to herself, and also come for cuddles again.  It did seem to help her to calm down.  

However now something else is happening suddenly and that is that Louis has started to chase Molly whenever he sees her, and she’s clearly very scared of him.

She’s always on the look out and when she sees him and needs to get past him she kind of slithers past him, like really low down.  I think he now treats the living room as his territory and defends it.  But he will chase her up the stairs too.  

I’m not sure what to do.  I feel desperately sorry for her, I don’t want her to suffer and be unhappy.  Louis is such a nice cat and he’s otherwise very friendly and not really aggressive at all.

I want him to have a nice home and be safe, but I don’t want to do that at the expense of Molly’s well-being.  Some people say that it can take up to a year for cats to get on.
Is that true?  Or are some cats just never happy with another cat in the house?  Is there something that can be done to improve things?  I tried Feliway, but it made no difference.

I live in a neighbourhood with a lot of cats, there’s a young half-bengal cat, who is the king of the neighbourhood and comes in when the door is left open on warm days, and there’s a fluffy posh cat who chases Molly.  The half-bengal also chases Molly when he comes in or sees her in the garden.

So there’s a lot of stress in Molly’s life already, and Louis is obviously not helping.  So I’m really asking myself at which point I give up and try and find a home for him?  I am really torn, they are both such wonderful and adorable cats.

Does anyone know what could help to make Molly happy again?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 22, 2022)

I’m new to all this but I’d be looking for new owners for Louis, who does sound lovely and will make someone a great pet.  

Poor Molly needs to feel safe in her own home, and not like she can’t have free access to her family.


----------



## izz (Aug 22, 2022)

Doubtless better cat-whisperers than I will be along for a much better informed opinion but I'm another one voting to rehome Louis, sorry. Also, I'd be having Molly checked out by the vet, sometimes I've seen aggression when a cat is weak/ill, and less able to defend territory.


----------



## Epona (Aug 22, 2022)

haushoch said:


> Sorry, long post…I could do with some cat advice, please.
> 
> So I have two cats, 12 year old Molly, who has lived in my house for 10 years and was adopted from Battersea.  She’s always been the only cat, and clearly hated all other cats that came anywhere near the house.  She’s also extremely timid around other cats and is usually the one who ends up being bullied.
> 
> ...



Take Molly to the vet to have her checked over, everything you describe when looked at as a whole could point to her feeling unwell or in pain, rather than due to a problem with the other cat!

(Aggression towards the other cat, withdrawing from you, abdominal licking can be an indication of abdominal or reflected pain, hiding, Louis trying to chase her away (animals will do this to an unwell animal to protect themselves) - all sounds like it could be health related to me, so that has to be investigated as the initial priority, even if just to rule it out).


----------



## haushoch (Aug 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> Take Molly to the vet to have her checked over, everything you describe when looked at as a whole could point to her feeling unwell or in pain, rather than due to a problem with the other cat!


Hi Epona, thank you for your reply. We did take her to a vet not long ago, and they checked her over and said that they think it is all due to stress.  They also suggested to let her groom herself if it comforts her. She eats normally and poos and peeing is also normal. Though she grazes, whereas Louis wolves everything down immediately. So actually that’s another change. As we can’t leave her food down when Louis has access to it.  At night when Louis is confined to the living room, her behaviour goes back to what would be normal for her. She comes and sleeps next to me, purring a lot and coming for cuddles.  Also during the day when I am working she’s with me. I have a little space in the loft where I have a desk.  Louis prefers being a ground cat, Molly likes high spaces. I am thinking more and more that we need to find a home for Louis, and what people are saying here confirms this for me, but I feel like I should at least try to explore all options if there are any. Louis has been with us for three months already though. I am just not sure how much longer Molly can cope with all of this. We’re also due to move home in October and my husband thinks that it will all change for the better once we’re in a completely different environment.


----------



## Epona (Aug 22, 2022)

haushoch said:


> Hi Epona, thank you for your reply. We did take her to a vet not long ago, and they checked her over and said that they think it is all due to stress.  They also suggested to let her groom herself if it comforts her. She eats normally and poos and peeing is also normal. Though she grazes, whereas Louis wolves everything down immediately. So actually that’s another change. As we can’t leave her food down when Louis has access to it.  At night when Louis is confined to the living room, her behaviour goes back to what would be normal for her. She comes and sleeps next to me, purring a lot and coming for cuddles.  Also during the day when I am working she’s with me. I have a little space in the loft where I have a desk.  Louis prefers being a ground cat, Molly likes high spaces. I am thinking more and more that we need to find a home for Louis, and what people are saying here confirms this for me, but I feel like I should at least try to explore all options if there are any. Louis has been with us for three months already though. I am just not sure how much longer Molly can cope with all of this. We’re also due to move home in October and my husband thinks that it will all change for the better once we’re in a completely different environment.



Oh that is excellent that you have already gone down the vet route and that she seems to be in good health.

Sorry that it is stress related though, that is not easy to fix.

How attached are you to Louis at this point? (I know it is easy to come to love them very quickly and this might be an incredibly difficult decision for you all).  Rehoming him, if you can bring yourself to, does seem like it may be the fairest option for Molly.

Radar and Jakey never got on, we made our bedroom a Radar only zone where the others weren't allowed but it is not ideal.

What you could try is separating them entirely for a week so they don't see one another then try reintroducing them - start by feeding them either side of a door so they can hear and smell one another but can eat separately and in peace.  If Louis is a guzzler and Molly a grazer, can she have an area where she has access to some food that Louis can't get to?  If she likes high up and he is more ground level, that might provide something of a solution.  Or maybe in your office while you are working she could have a bowl of something in there, if that is where she likes to hang out without Louis.

Best of luck to you, it is a really difficult situation.


----------



## haushoch (Aug 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh that is excellent that you have already gone down the vet route and that she seems to be in good health.
> 
> Sorry that it is stress related though, that is not easy to fix.
> 
> ...


I am very attached to Louis, as is my husband.  Louis is an easy cat to love.  He's cute and funny and very talkative and cuddly.  But I love Molly intensely and I love her much much more (sorry Louis).  She's always been a little bit of a worry, she's so precious, she's really fussy with food and she's always been at the bottom of the pecking order in the neighbouring cat hierarchy.  And she loves me back intensely too, she always wants to be with me.  And now very often she can't be, because he wants to cuddle with us too, and she then just gives up and goes to another room.  I like the idea of starting all over again and keeping them apart again.  I think I will give that a go.


----------



## moose (Aug 22, 2022)

We stupidly got a 'friend' for Stan, in a fit of hopeless anthropomorphism. They hated each other on sight, and eventually she made sure he couldn't even get in the house. We put upwith it for a year before conceding defeat and taking her back to the CPL. You can try keeping them apart, and trying to split your time and trying to keep them both happy, but it's also ok to chuck in the towel for the sake of the original cat. Good luck!


----------



## Skim (Aug 22, 2022)

“Please remove this dog from my house. Thank you.”


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 22, 2022)

Big day today.  Lovely Skim gave us Phoebe’s lightly used cat tower, which Tim took to straight away. 

It’s in the kitchen, so I did miss my Timmins all afternoon while he roosted out there.  I had a nap myself and woke up to a little wet nose on my lips.  Once awake he climbed on me for a long session of scritches and sleep - possibly the longest he’s ever bestowed upon me.  

Then he woke up because he heard cats on the tv.  I was watching the bonus episode of The Sandman, and he was thoroughly intrigued.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 22, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Big day today.  Lovely Skim gave us Phoebe’s lightly used cat tower, which Tim took to straight away.
> View attachment 339155View attachment 339154View attachment 339156
> It’s in the kitchen, so I did miss my Timmins all afternoon while he roosted out there.  I had a nap myself and woke up to a little wet nose on my lips.  Once awake he climbed on me for a long session of scritches and sleep - possibly the longest he’s ever bestowed upon me.
> View attachment 339157View attachment 339158
> ...


Oh, Tim's adorable! I love how they are at the kitten stage when they're into everything. Some cats carry on, Lilith's two but she's still endlessly curious.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 22, 2022)

Skim said:


> “Please remove this dog from my house. Thank you.”
> 
> View attachment 339150


I'd be doing whatever she said!


----------



## Skim (Aug 22, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'd be doing whatever she said!


She’s in a right mood with me tonight. I’m hiding in the kitchen 😂


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 22, 2022)

Skim said:


> She’s in a right mood with me tonight. I’m hiding in the kitchen 😂
> 
> View attachment 339170


It’s cos you gave her tree away to some bratty kitten up the hill!


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 23, 2022)

Waiting for my daughter to feed her.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2022)

Kizzy has been obsessed with the catnip fish the last few days
She was licking and hugging it for ages and it was soaking, it's quite old and even been through the washing machine!

Looked proper drugged up!! Lying on her back spaced out


----------



## manji (Aug 23, 2022)

Dexter on my lap while I have coffee. I guess he’s wondering why I havnt thanked him for bringing in a horribly mutilated mouse which I trod on when I went for a piss last night.
Unusual he hasn’t brought a mouse in for years.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Aug 23, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


>




Ahem..😁😁










						Your daily cat and kitten news
					

She's willing to stay within about 5 metres of me, but no closer, which is a shame for both of us:




					www.urban75.net
				





😁😁


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2022)

Cat missing for 11 years reunited with owner after being spotted on Facebook
					

Ziggy went missing in 2011 at just one year old




					www.cambridge-news.co.uk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 23, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Ahem..😁😁
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, my bad! Apologies for the repost.


----------



## stavros (Aug 23, 2022)

Skim said:


> She’s in a right mood with me tonight. I’m hiding in the kitchen 😂
> 
> View attachment 339170


She in a mood because in an earlier post you suggested she'd have said "please" and "thank you".


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 23, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Ah, my bad! Apologies for the repost.




Not at all... its lovely seeing them again..
🥰🤗


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Ah, my bad! Apologies for the repost.



and did you see this bit as well



Puddy_Tat said:


> what happened next -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2022)

Kizzy whacked out on catnip 😂


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 23, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy whacked out on catnip 😂
> View attachment 339322


That took me a while to work out were her head was!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> That took me a while to work out were her head was!


Doing her otter skunk impression!


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 24, 2022)

Rogue, Chloe and Akiro

.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 24, 2022)

Breakfast cuddles with Lilith.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 24, 2022)

Orson was off again yesterday and today so managed to get an emergency appointment at the vets and they kept him in for tests and to hydrate him and get some antibiotics in him as he had a fever.  

Anxiously waiting for a phone call now.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 24, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Orson was off again yesterday and today so managed to get an emergency appointment at the vets and they kept him in for tests and to hydrate him and get some antibiotics in him as he had a fever.
> 
> Anxiously waiting for a phone call now.


Get well soon Orson!


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Orson was off again yesterday and today so managed to get an emergency appointment at the vets and they kept him in for tests and to hydrate him and get some antibiotics in him as he had a fever.
> 
> Anxiously waiting for a phone call now.



Best of luck to him xx


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 24, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Breakfast cuddles with Lilith.View attachment 339388


You’ve got a wee star there right enough 😻


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 24, 2022)

Lil’ Bob realising that Mrs SFM is packing to go away for a few days and is determined to stop her by sitting on the bag 😀


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob realising that Mrs SFM is packing to go away for a few days and is determined to stop her by sitting on the bag 😀
> 
> View attachment 339409




Awwwww!!!

If I am going out and get my outdoor clothes and put them down in a pile to get changed into them (I don't wear outdoor clothes indoors because it gets really quite hot in here), Jakey will come and sit on my outdoor clothes and wail because he doesn't want me to go out!


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> Awwwww!!!
> 
> If I am going out and get my outdoor clothes and put them down in a pile to get changed into them (I don't wear outdoor clothes indoors because it gets really quite hot in here), Jakey will come and sit on my outdoor clothes and wail because he doesn't want me to go out!


Vic is an odd bugger where this is concerned too. If we’re leaving the house to walk down the street and he sees outside, he cries pitifully and wails like a child until we return to the house, give him a biscuit, then we swiftly make our escape while he’s chowing down. It’s so at odds with his usual indifferent air and basso profundo growl if he comes in with a dead mouse. Even if we go out for a few hours and come back late at night, both he and Lil Bob will have gone into survival mode, won’t have left the house and have “rationed” the food left for them. Once they know we’re home, they seem to heave a collective sigh of relief and resume their usual outdoor cat business. You would think they’d realise that when we go out, we always come back again but no… 😿🙀


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 24, 2022)

Meep. 

Tim just woke up from a nap with only one eye opening.  I gently tried opening it and there was a white filmy bit covering the inner corner - which has now gone.  Eye is now about 2/3rds open, but rimmed red and watering.  

So we’re going to the vet.  However it’s too late for the normal vet to fit him in, so they said to call the OOH vet. I called them and they don’t start their emergency service until 8pm.  

I assume if it was really serious there wouldn’t be a dinner time gap in provision! 

But poor baby.  Tbf, he doesn’t seem unduly traumatised.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 24, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Orson was off again yesterday and today so managed to get an emergency appointment at the vets and they kept him in for tests and to hydrate him and get some antibiotics in him as he had a fever.
> 
> Anxiously waiting for a phone call now.





spanglechick said:


> So we’re going to the vet. However it’s too late for the normal vet to fit him in, so they said to call the OOH vet. I called them and they don’t start their emergency service until 8pm.



get well soon, orson and tim


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Meep.
> 
> Tim just woke up from a nap with only one eye opening.  I gently tried opening it and there was a white filmy bit covering the inner corner - which has now gone.  Eye is now about 2/3rds open, but rimmed red and watering.
> 
> ...



The "white filmy bit" sounds like the 3rd eyelid which is sometimes referred to as the nictating membrane.

It is a normal feature on cats.  They literally have a whole other eyelid that we don't have, it comes across starting from near the nose and extends across the eye from the tear duct outwards towards the ears/cheeks side of the eyes and can cover the whole eye.

Normally when they are awake and active it is fully pulled back and you will never see it.

If they first wake or if they are asleep with eyelids a bit open it can still be covering the whole eye and if you haven't seen it before it can be "omg what"

If it covers or partly covers the surface of the eye when awake that can be a sign off ill health or dehydration and should be checked by a vet.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 24, 2022)

Orson is home.  Still not completely right but much better.  We have antibiotics and he needs to go for a temp check on Friday.


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> The "white filmy bit" sounds like the 3rd eyelid which is sometimes referred to as the nictating membrane.
> 
> It is a normal feature on cats.  They literally have a whole other eyelid that we don't have, it comes across starting from near the nose and extends across the eye from the tear duct outwards towards the ears/cheeks side of the eyes and can cover the whole eye.
> 
> ...



There are reasons why seeing the 3rd eyelid while awake (persisting beyond when they wake up) could be of serious concern - if in both eyes it can be a symptom of intestinal parasite infestation, or abdominal pain or serious dehydration caused by an infection or illness.  If in just 1 eye it could be a symptom of trauma (bruising) to the nerve (which runs under the edge of the jaw, it is not unusual for kittens to get bruising here due to play either by themselves or with others).

Ear or eye infection or upper respiratory infection can also cause it.

It is also incredibly common when a kitten first wakes up and in that case should disappear within a few minutes.

Honestly it seems to me like your kitten had just woken up and was a bit bleary like most of us are 
If you see symptoms of anything else then get it checked out.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 24, 2022)

Tim has conjunctivitis.  So, not too hard to treat, but the out of hours fee was eye-watering (pun acknowledged).  

Still, this vet was much more impressed with Tim’s magnificent cuteness, so I almost didn’t care.  The regular vet was quite sanguine.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 24, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tim has conjunctivitis.



hope he's feline better soon



spanglechick said:


> but the out of hours fee was eye-watering (pun acknowledged).







spanglechick said:


> Still, this vet was much more impressed with Tim’s magnificent cuteness,


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2022)

Is it regular conjunctivitis (got a one off infection in his eye), or feline herpesvirus (will be dormant in his system forever and keep recurring)?

Just asking so am able to give relevant advice in future. 

Has he had all his jabs yet?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> Is it regular conjunctivitis (got a one off infection in his eye), or feline herpesvirus (will be dormant in his system forever and keep recurring)?
> 
> Just asking so am able to give relevant advice in future.
> 
> Has he had all his jabs yet?


The former.  She took his temperature etc and seemed satisfied that it wasn’t the herpesvirus.  

Second jabs in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2022)

My Radar had all his jabs but still had feline herpesvirus probably from before he was vaccinated as a young kitten and had some flareups over the years, and that plus feline coronavirus did flare up when he was in his final stages with other health problems bless him.

A lot of these diseases are endemic in cat populations, and can be worth knowing what you're dealing with if it turns out he does have one of the dormant cat flus- but they are not a death sentence or anything if it turns out he does have them - just more "I know about that, it might crop up if he gets stressed" type thing.


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2022)

My Jakey is a lickey-lickey boy (that is my arm he is licking!)...


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2022)

Wot?


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2022)

He's gorgeous, I love him so much.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 25, 2022)

Epona said:


> My Jakey is a lickey-lickey boy (that is my arm he is licking!)...
> 
> View attachment 339459View attachment 339460View attachment 339461View attachment 339462View attachment 339463View attachment 339464View attachment 339465View attachment 339466


I caught Lilith licking the duvet the other day! Apparently they do that to mark the bed with their scent. It's nicer than pissing on the bed, anyway.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2022)

Epona said:


> Wot?



is that a 'you have stopped petting me - why?' look?


----------



## Epona (Aug 25, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is that a 'you have stopped petting me - why?' look?



He is quite demanding, so yes


----------



## petee (Aug 25, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue, Chloe and Akiro
> 
> .



wonderful photo.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 25, 2022)

Lilith was scared of the thunder and lightning in the wee hours, and woke me up miaowing. I cuddled and comforted her as best I could and assured her "It's OK baby, it's just rain which the UK badly needs right now! You're perfectly safe with Mummy." She seemed to find that a satisfactory explanation and went to sleep on top of me, which was nice.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 25, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith was scared of the thunder and lightning in the wee hours, and woke me up miaowing. I cuddled and comforted her as best I could and assured her "It's OK baby, it's just rain which the UK badly needs right now! You're perfectly safe with Mummy." She seemed to find that a satisfactory explanation and went to sleep on top of me, which was nice.


She can't go out at the moment because of the rain so she's gone a little stir crazy! Good job I kept all her kitten toys.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2022)

The sisters have found a slither of sun today


----------



## story (Aug 25, 2022)

Cat is feeling blue today. I think it’s the change in the weather. I’m feeling elated by the rain but Cat seems sad.

We went for a very adventurous night stroll a couple of nights ago. We crossed the Big Road! I picked him up to carry him across both ways after waiting so he could watch the traffic for a while. He complied with this although normally he don’t like being handled. He loved the open space of the common and strolled around and roamed around for a good while while I waited on a stone wall. Then home and he was clearly tired. I think he was a little overwhelmed by the new adventure, but while we were walking he was urging ahead the whole time, not even stopping to look around as we went through the alley, except to check I was following him fast enough. His nose was mostly pointed forward the whole time.

Then yesterday when it was so hot and muggy he was out of sight all day. When it’s hot he likes to hunker down in his various cool spots nearby. I didn’t worry that I’d not seen him when I went out in the evening, cos that’s normal, but when he didn’t come home as usual when I came home at midnight, I was a bit nonplussed. It sometimes happens, but I could see that he’d not eaten any biscuits in my absence, I woke up when the thunder started and expected to feel his exhausted weight against my leg, but he wasn’t there. I checked his biscuits again and he hadn’t been back to eat them. So then I was worried. An hour later (lying there thinking Well, he’s been away for longer than this before, he’s probably waiting out the storm somewhere…. but he hasn’t eaten since yesterday morning! Is he hurt? Locked in? Kidnapped??) i heard the cat flap clack and in he comes soaked through and glum.

He slept like a stone til about an hour ago, and he’s been mooning about like a teenager since then. He’s eaten, I’ve checked him over and found no sign of injury or illness. Eyes are bright, ears are cool etc.

I wonder if he’s sad the summer has ended? When he came into the garden he hesitated at the door ( doesn’t like wet paws ) and then did a face that said “meh” before committing to coming out. He’s crashed out on the bed now and seems fine, sprawled on his side as usual. 

Either he’s had a big adventure that has exhausted him (it’s happened before) or he’s feeling out of sorts about the change in season (he’s not even two years old so doesn’t have much history to draw on), or maybe the flea treatment I gave him two days ago has made him feel a bit yucky?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 25, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith was scared of the thunder and lightning in the wee hours, and woke me up miaowing. I cuddled and comforted her as best I could and assured her "It's OK baby, it's just rain which the UK badly needs right now! You're perfectly safe with Mummy." She seemed to find that a satisfactory explanation and went to sleep on top of me, which was nice.


Tim slept balanced on my rib cage in the early hours too! 

ION, I thought id already emptied this bin today…


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 25, 2022)

Ok.  Today in clueless kitten owner queries:
1) How can I stop him fucking biting me when he wants to play.  I always redirect to positive play behaviour, plus put my feet or hands out of sight. I never initiate play with my hands or feet - always a toy.  But it’s no less frequent than a month ago.  Is he just bitey? Will he ever realise “feet are friends not food”…?

2) although he did poo yesterday morning, the emergency vet noticed he’s a bit constipated, and he _still_ hasn’t pooed.  I’ve cleaned his tray, he always drinks fairly well and has 4x wet meals.  I’ve fed him some lick-e-Licks snacks because they seemed to make him go when he had them before… He just had a mad dashing play sesh and is eating normally.  
I did give him his worming tablet yesterday, and the vet said it might be that, but surely not still? He’s weeing as normal.  Will he explode?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> 1) How can I stop him fucking biting me when he wants to play. I always redirect to positive play behaviour, plus put my feet or hands out of sight. I never initiate play with my hands or feet - always a toy. But it’s no less frequent than a month ago. Is he just bitey? Will he ever realise “feet are friends not food”…?



yowling like a cat in pain might make the point


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 25, 2022)

^ you've got to be super consistent about it (because kittens are stupid, even if they're brilliant) and train them relentlessly that hard biting / locking claws in is not OK, by reacting as a cat would - high pitched squeak/yelp and walk away, don't play with them any more for a minute or so, or until they come back to you, hopefully less manic.  This is what their kitten siblings or a (tolerant) older cat would do when they play too rough. But kittens are just mad things in general, it takes a long time for the lesson to sink in. Some people try using a spray bottle for negative conditioning but (IMO only) it's pointless as cats don't understand punitive thinking.

Sorry you're cat's blue today story but I am sure it's just this...



> story said:
> 
> 
> > maybe the flea treatment I gave him two days ago has made him feel a bit yucky?




Bingo, probably - the flea treatment is clearly unpleasant for cats as they'll shun you for days afterward. I think it stings the skin a bit AND makes them feel seedy for a few days after the treatment. That's why they develop ultra-super-hearing tuned to the specific snappy sound of the capsule and will wake & run from it, even from the deepest sleeps.


----------



## story (Aug 25, 2022)

spanglechick


I‘m with Puddy_Tat and trabuquera , that’s what I've always done: if they bite I make an alarm sound, a cross face, and withdraw immediately and completely for a little while. The alarm sound may be some kind of mimic of what another kitten or cat might sound like, but I have also used a human sound (I’m human after all) like a loud curt “Eh!”. And with one cat I lived with I’d growl and hiss. But he was a bit of a bruiser so swearing worked best with him. But whatever it was for each car, it was consistently that response for that cat. No point being all gentle. “No no that’s not nice” cos that’s not how they learn from their natural teachers (as trabuquera said, older siblings, their mother). My dad used to just lay the weight of his hand over the neck and back of the kitten, real heavy like, and leave it there. He saw a lion do it to a cub on a telly show and adopted it. It worked for him but it’s never worked for me

This chap, he’s quite sensitive, and he’s kind (he once made the choice to fall off a tall thing rather than dig his claws into my arm to save himself from the fall) and he responds immediately to a plaintive little noise of protest. Not had to do it since he was a kitten though.

trabuquera 
Yes, the way they respond to that little click is really a good example of conditioned learning, eh. And he did turn his back on me the morning after I gave him the treatment. Vet swears down it don’t sting but yunnow. He’s eaten well evening hopefully he’ll be back to his perky self soon.


----------



## story (Aug 25, 2022)

Here’s a mother dog being really strict with her puppies





Obvs it’s a dog not cats but I think it demonstrates how effective animals can be in correcting their offspring. It looks loud and aggressive but it’s def effective.

Here’s a little vid I found outlining the procedures for cats. I watched it at 1.5 speed cos it’s slow.



Do a search for mother cat disciplines kitten for more examples. I couldn’t choose one to post here.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2022)

story said:


> Here’s a little vid I found outlining the procedures for cats. I watched it at 1.5 speed cos it’s slow.



and getting hold of a kitten / cat by the scruff of their neck (not trying to pick them up - they are too heavy for that except when they are very small) tends to 'deactivate' a cat


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 26, 2022)

Like a lot of cats, you could give Arnold the softest, plushest, snuggliest bed and he'd probably still prefer a cardboard box.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 26, 2022)

We pick our 4 boys up in 7.5 hours, we haven’t seen them in 2.5 weeks.  

I can’t wait.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 26, 2022)

They’re home, somewhat cagey and are all doing their various rounds at the moment.

Pics later when they’re chilled.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 26, 2022)

Still no poo here.  That’s a good 48 hours.  

We’re going to have to go to the vet _again_, aren’t we?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 26, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Still no poo here.  That’s a good 48 hours.
> 
> We’re going to have to go to the vet _again_, aren’t we?


So, having made a vet appointment, the ginger princeling finally pooed for the first time in more than two days.  Not loads but… hurrah for Tim’s bum!


----------



## Skim (Aug 26, 2022)

Chillin’.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 26, 2022)

Orson back at the vets today.  He's better but still not himself and has a bad back leg massive limp and not able to get on things at all. 

It's very weird seeing him on the floor instead of on things.  

We have antiinflammatories to add to the antibiotics as his fever hasn't gone down either and then back to the vets on Wednesday


----------



## Numbers (Aug 27, 2022)

I've missed these chaps - haven't managed to pin Mr Best down for a photo, he's out and about.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 27, 2022)

A fine selection of indignant expressions there Numbers


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 27, 2022)

There's been a new cat appeared around the neighbourhood in the last fortnight or so

She doesn't seem to have a home here and is basically going door to door for food etc

One of our neighbours spoke to me yesterday about her and if we had any cat food we could "donate" to the cause . . . which of course we did

Then, this morning Mrs Voltz strides very purposefully out the front door with a cat basket in hand - cat is quickly penned

I was given instructions to "phone round the vets" - which I did and a local one had a missing cat on their books and told us to bring it to them for scanning

This we did and the cat was the lost cat - it seems the family had moved a couple of weeks ago and the cat had got out and was living on the lam - the cat has now been returned to its family


----------



## Epona (Aug 27, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> There's been a new cat appeared around the neighbourhood in the last fortnight or so
> 
> She doesn't seem to have a home here and is basically going door to door for food etc
> 
> ...



Well done, saved someone some heartbreak there for sure.  Good deed for the day.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## High Voltage (Aug 27, 2022)

It seems the girl cat is called "Ralph", little fucking wonder it ran away from home, then

Mrs V is pining for a cat we never had and one which almost certainly would've caused ructions at _Chez Voltz_


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 27, 2022)

She was a very pretty cat mind


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> View attachment 339913


Cute boy!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## philosophical (Aug 28, 2022)

Visited my little granddaughter today and there was their cat Cleo.


----------



## stavros (Aug 28, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Visited my little granddaughter today and there was their cat Cleo.
> 
> View attachment 340084


"I'm busy - fuck off."


----------



## Epona (Aug 28, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Visited my little granddaughter today and there was their cat Cleo.
> 
> View attachment 340084



Is that a tiny little red patch on her forehead or just the lighting?

I love her anyway, she's gorgeous and looks like she is a right character


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 340054


So FLUFFY…!


----------



## Skim (Aug 28, 2022)

Morning cuddles. Well, I wish… she doesn’t do sitting on laps or being picked up. You just have to sit and admire her, then she _might_ let you stroke her.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 28, 2022)

This evening's restaurant in Croatia came with at least 4 kittens! Only got a pic of the one that begged at our table though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 28, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> So FLUFFY…!


Fluffy of body and empty of brain 



Completely untroubled by thought. He really is the most contented creature <3


----------



## Epona (Aug 28, 2022)

Talking of empty of brain, idiot cat has stuck his head in the top of the lampshade of the table lamp about 5 times tonight.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> Is that a tiny little red patch on her forehead or just the lighting?
> 
> I love her anyway, she's gorgeous and looks like she is a right character


I think it is the light.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2022)

Tim caught a huge spider! Biggest I’ve ever seen in the house. Didn’t eat it (expect it’s yucky) but caught it repeatedly when it tried to run away, tracked it under and behind the curtains, and finally killed it.  I’m so proud of him!

I don’t have strong feelings either way about spiders 🕷- but he’s a baby hunter who’s had his first successful hunt.


----------



## Epona (Aug 28, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tim caught a huge spider! Biggest I’ve ever seen in the house. Didn’t eat it (expect it’s yucky) but caught it repeatedly when it tried to run away, tracked it under and behind the curtains, and finally killed it.  I’m so proud of him!
> 
> I don’t have strong feelings either way about spiders 🕷- but he’s a baby hunter who’s had his first successful hunt.



They seem to quite like eating spiders but he might have already had enough food and was just practicing - kittens do that in wild circumstances, and are likely to continue doing it when they are older in domestic circumstances (they continue to behave a bit kitteny into adulthood if they are well cared for!)
You'll know if he eats one because the body is apparently quite nice if a bit crunchy, but they tend to leave a few slightly chewed and damp spider legs!

Fun fact, cats will hunt and eat over 2000 species of both vertebrates and invertebrates.  But they can also get fussy about what food they have in their bowl


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> Talking of empty of brain, idiot cat has stuck his head in the top of the lampshade of the table lamp about 5 times tonight.


Maybe he's doing his Father Ted impersonation.


----------



## 20Bees (Aug 29, 2022)

Elsa was a semi-feral kitten. She’s six now, and only this summer has she been brave enough to go in the garden without me beside her. She doesn’t hunt, and she watches spiders scampering across the room from the safety of the sofa… but she was fascinated by this dying moth (now dead) that fell from the ceiling!


----------



## Epona (Aug 29, 2022)

20Bees said:


> View attachment 340112
> Elsa was a semi-feral kitten. She’s six now, and only this summer has she been brave enough to go in the garden without me beside her. She doesn’t hunt, and she watches spiders scampering across the room from the safety of the sofa… but she was fascinated by this dying moth (now dead) that fell from the ceiling!
> View attachment 340113



Oh god look at those eyes!  😻


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 29, 2022)

Skinny ass Lil’ Bob walking the walk 😼


----------



## philosophical (Aug 29, 2022)

Epona said:


> Is that a tiny little red patch on her forehead or just the lighting?
> 
> I love her anyway, she's gorgeous and looks like she is a right character


Actually had a chat with Mrs P, and it is a kind of red patch on Cleo’s head, a sort of reddishness echoed in the fur on her flank.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 29, 2022)

Mr Best is back around, he’s not been MIA, just been in and out for food/water.

But now he’s on the bed and has given/shown us his belly for the first time, he had his first (cautious) belly rub and he started drooling.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 29, 2022)

Went out this morning to get some shopping and was delighted to re encounter Buster the talking cat from down on the corner.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## ouirdeaux (Aug 30, 2022)

Hope this hasn't been posted before: archive.ph (WP article paywall busted)

You can do the quiz here:

Cat Faces Quiz | catfaces

Not all that challenging, but at the end you get the option of a further set that's harder.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 30, 2022)

Tails.
I know everything about cats is brilliant, but their tails are wondrous to me.
Do we have enough focus on the wonderful wavy thing?
Tails tales should not be neglected.
Also, do cats know when they’re having their photograph taken?


----------



## story (Aug 30, 2022)

I think they must do philosophical cos they always turn away. Always. Except when they turn towards.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 30, 2022)

story said:


> I think they must do philosophical cos they always turn away. Always. Except when they turn towards.


Just about every pic of Lilith I take looks like she's thinking "Oh no, not another bloody photo!"


----------



## story (Aug 30, 2022)

Middle of the night Cat woke me up with the pat-pat-pat…. stillness…. pat-pat-pat that suggested a kill-in- progress. On my bed. He knows not to bring them indoors and I’ve been finding dead baby rats in the garden for about a week, but maybe he wanted me to know and congratulate him or something.

Anyway, I roused myself and turned on the light but the movement and so forth disrupted the system and I was greeted by Cat snuffing and seeking amongst the bed clothes. Where the fuck had it gone?

There followed a companion-piece, like some kind of 80s cop-show duo, he and me seeking and searching, me lifting and he pursuing, on the bed, in the bed, between the layers. No sign of any prey. The sound of his keen in-out smelling focus was loud and clear, quick breath out, deliberate certain breath in, over and over.

He peered over the edges of the bed on each side, giving a short blast of smell-location as he did so, and then jumped down to seek under the bed. I shook everything out. Still nothing. Then he went off to search the rest of the flat. I waited a while then, exhausted, lay down and switched off the light. Knowing it wasn’t in my bed, and knowing he can see quite well in the dark, and knowing there really wasn’t anything else I could do, what else was there to do but lay down?

After a few minutes Cat came back and jumped up to search the bed again. Judging by his continuing smell seeking, it was definitely the bed where the creature had last made any impression. Being too smart to waste effort, and no doubt the trail fading already, Cat lay down too. Then changed position, and shuffled about, got up, searched again, and came to lay down by my arm. He was restless but apparently resigned in the same way I was.

Then he took my wrist between his teeth and gripped. He sometimes does this as a love token, a gentle but firm hold of the edge of my arm or wrist as if to imply “I hold you dear”. But a love message seemed inappropriate to the situation, and sure enough he moved his jaws in such a way that I could feel the tiniest pin-prick of his teeth once, twice, then a gentle firm pressing down, followed by a move to a different spot, then the same again. I said his name in a voice to signal upset and he stopped right away. Settled down, had a wash, moved to my legs, went to sleep.

It seemed very much as if he was sharing with me the frustration of having been thwarted in his desire to chomp and crush with his jaw. The search had been a joint effort, and we also the frustration of the lost prey.

This morning he was over it. Meanwhile, I’m delaying the efforts of dismantling my bedroom to locate the dead or dying prey before it starts to stink.


----------



## Chz (Aug 30, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Hope this hasn't been posted before: archive.ph (WP article paywall busted)
> 
> You can do the quiz here:
> 
> ...


8/8 on the initial quiz and 7/8 on the "harder". I think it's not geared to cat owners.


----------



## oryx (Aug 30, 2022)

7/8 on the first one and 6/8 on the advanced one. 

Must be cat-whisperer-ish.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2022)

1 wrong


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 30, 2022)

Chloe sat and posing like the boss of the family


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 30, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe sat and posing like the boss of the family


"Like" the boss? She's a cat, she's indubitably the boss!


----------



## Epona (Aug 30, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Hope this hasn't been posted before: archive.ph (WP article paywall busted)
> 
> You can do the quiz here:
> 
> ...



8/8.

It was only on question #6 that I realised they were videos, 1-5 I did just from the initial still and didn't realise I could click "play" to see a slightly longer clip.
Easy just from the stills.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 31, 2022)

Scrounger Bloom’s undercarriage this morning.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 31, 2022)

He spotted a pigeon on the back wall.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 31, 2022)

Numbers said:


> He spotted a pigeon on the back wall.
> 
> View attachment 340450


Awesome photo!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 31, 2022)

Trapped under cat, send help.


----------



## stavros (Aug 31, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> "Like" the boss? She's a cat, she's indubitably the boss!


Not necessarily. I believe donkyboy has three bosses, but I don't know if there's a hierarchy within that management team.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 31, 2022)

stavros said:


> Not necessarily. I believe donkyboy has three bosses, but I don't know if there's a hierarchy within that management team.



There is a hierarchy. Both Bella and Rogue recognise Chloe as the "mother cat" of the flat as she is always the chosen one for them when they want to cuddle. And when they are outside, when Chloe decides its time to go back in, Bella and Rogue follow.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 31, 2022)

🤔


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2022)

Alfie doing his best Vincent Price impression.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 31, 2022)

Lookin' good there Alfie . . . lookin' good


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 31, 2022)

Reno said:


> Alfie doing his best Vincent Price impression.
> 
> View attachment 340504



Reminds me of this video:


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 31, 2022)

Rogue and Chloe in unison.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 31, 2022)

Me and my mate Vic in Islington Green visiting Street Cat Bob's statue.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 1, 2022)

Found the boys’ favoured scratching post


----------



## moose (Sep 1, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Me and my mate Vic in Islington Green visiting Street Cat Bob's statue.View attachment 340516


Lovely pic! I didn't know about the statue, that's wonderful.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 1, 2022)

Mrs Fish's execrable aunt is working her way here for a family get together, which I intend to avoid like the plague.

However, at the place they were staying, out in the middle of nowhere, they were adopted by a delightful little ginger and white kitten - Which after a few days, they decided would be going back to South London with them.

Then three more appeared!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2022)

moose said:


> Lovely pic! I didn't know about the statue, that's wonderful.











						Street Cat Bob: Statue unveiled to animal that inspired books and films
					

James Bowen wrote six books about his pet Bob who he chanced upon while battling drug addiction.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 1, 2022)

pogofish said:


> However, at the place they were staying, out in the middle of nowhere, they were adopted by a delightful little ginger and white kitten - Which after a few days, they decided would be going back to South London with them.
> 
> Then three more appeared!


The dream


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2022)

Lilith with her friend Zac.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## pogofish (Sep 1, 2022)

The visiting cat has been getting bolder and bolder.  He even hd a good sniff of my finger before taking-off but without lashing-out with his claws.










						20220823_202221.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				












						20220823_202227.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				





Between the visitor and Mrs Fish's wee dog, Madam has been kept hard at work reclaiming her territory!









						20220825_090520.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2022)

ddraig said:


> View attachment 340581


Beautiful.


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 1, 2022)

Stan’s doing a bit of sunbathing. New cat on the block. Was trying to reach the pigeon nest a little higher up.thankfully it was a little high for him/her.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2022)

My childhood cat Paddy would have been 28 today. 1 September 1994 - 29 April 2002.


----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2022)

I got my first visit for a few days today. I think her regular humans were out, so I was an acceptable fall-back option.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 1, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Unfortunately, the fox I have been feeding has developed a limp. Does anyone know the name of thing people use to catch animals? that pole with loop at the top.  I might try catch it and call a rescue centre




Happy to report since this as posted in 25 July, my little fox friend has improved. Dont know if it was time or me giving him injury pills or both, but improvement can be seen. Not completely in the clear, but defo improvement.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 1, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Happy to report since this as posted in 25 July, my little fox friend has improved. Dont know if it was time or me giving him injury pills or both, but improvement can be seen. Not completely in the clear, but defo improvement.



Thanks for telling us that, glad hes doing better. He's very cute too.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2022)

Tonight's "pose"  for a good five minutes


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 2, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Tonight's "pose"  for a good five minutes
> View attachment 340654


Ahhh! Very sweet.

Lilith came pounding up the stairs tonight all freaked out because it had started raining and got her wet. But she always goes back out again, comes in still wet and glares at me as if to say "Mum, why didn't you stop me?" Like, girl, as if I can stop you doing what you want...


----------



## Cloo (Sep 2, 2022)

We've just been to an ancient fortress, which was cool, but most importantly there were kitties all over the base of it


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 2, 2022)

Poor Odin has hurt his leg. Or so I thought. I thought I'd give it a few days as he didn't seem that bothered by me touching it and when Katniss did similar they just gave her painkillers whilst it got better. We had some left, so I gave him some and he was getting better. It was a week ago and it was almost gone until last night when it got really bad again. Assumed he'd jumped of something and hurt it again.

Got him to the vet today and it's actually a bite on other side in "arm pit" which got infected. Feel rather bad now. He's antibiotics and more pain releif so hopefully it will heal fast now. Except we're going away for a week and the in laws are looking after them. And he's not allowed out. As it's a fair drive for them since we moved and we have two cats, we say once a day is fine, but I've had to ask them to make the trek over twice a day now. And Odin is looking seriously pissed off that his cat flap doesn't open and he hates using the litter tray. 

Picture of him looking a bit miserable when I got in last night, but before I saw him limping.


----------



## moose (Sep 2, 2022)

He's beautiful when he's angry.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 2, 2022)

My man Dennis Brown


----------



## Cloo (Sep 2, 2022)

I love Dennis and his ears! 😍


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 2, 2022)

kitteh next door has a chunk of fur missing on one of her front legs

i heard a lot of barking from outside this morning

i hope the two are not connected...


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 2, 2022)

Recently Tim has become obsessed with the bath.  He constantly tightropes along the side while I’m in there, and sits in the empty bath whenever else I’m in the bathroom. 

I keep telling him: It’s all going to end in tears.


----------



## Skim (Sep 2, 2022)

Didn’t know whether to put this in the cat or dog thread. Putting it here for Phoebe’s “I’ll kill again” face.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Recently Tim has become obsessed with the bath.  He constantly tightropes along the side while I’m in there, and sits in the empty bath whenever else I’m in the bathroom.
> 
> I keep telling him: It’s all going to end in tears.
> 
> View attachment 340777


His tail is amazing!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> His tail is amazing!



probably bought a few sizes too big so he'll grow in to it...


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 3, 2022)

See, as a noob to kitten-friendship I didn’t realise it was especially long.  Just an equal part of his majesty and magnificence as his white socks and spotty velvet tummy.  But tank girl - of urban old school game immediately made the same observation on fb. 

Apparently his ginger dad isn’t a big cat, but his (white) mama is a big, lean, elegantly  muscular feline with huge golden eyes. Really beautiful.  Apparently half Egyptian-some-breed-or-other - so it looks like he might have dad’s colouring and mum’s build.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 3, 2022)

I just woke his lordship from a nap to rearrange his tail for this photo (which is why he looks grumpy), so you can see it in relation to him more stretched out.

Is it still a long tail?


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I just woke his lordship from a nap to rearrange his tail for this photo (which is why he looks grumpy), so you can see it in relation to him more stretched out.
> 
> Is it still a long tail?
> 
> View attachment 340799



Yes it is.  My Radar had a really long tail in comparison to his body.  He was an extremely petite little thing with long gangly legs and long tail and massive ears - a cross between his Cornish Rex mother (who also had Siamese ancestry as a permitted breed outcross) and "that hairy tom that lurks around the bushes at the end of the garden" - he was pretty unusual in terms of his proportions and his coat was all very dense undercoat, he was also completely bonkers.  Unique little being, I miss him loads!

Tim's tail is of similar proportions in respect of his hind leg length to Radar's.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 3, 2022)

At last!
We’re on to tails.
It’s not only about tummies you know🐈
I swear scrounger Bloom can independently move each segment of his tail, and do tiny twitches of the very end.
His tail is so varied in its expressions it’s symphonic.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 3, 2022)

Chillin.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I just woke his lordship from a nap to rearrange his tail for this photo (which is why he looks grumpy), so you can see it in relation to him more stretched out.
> 
> Is it still a long tail?
> 
> View attachment 340799


Little half-awake tiger! Yes he does have quite a long tail. It's lovely!


----------



## A380 (Sep 3, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Chillin.
> 
> View attachment 340813


"Paint me like one of your French girls Jack..."


----------



## Numbers (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## philosophical (Sep 3, 2022)

I don’t know how they do it, but Wendy and Mick from two doors down are going away again for the third time this year. So again I will be on a two week feeding duty for feral Harry from Tuesday.
I think it is great the Wendy and Mick take Harry under their wing as it were, but it looks like I am designated deputy.
I said to Mick yesterday ‘So I am going to be feeding your Harry again’. Mick’s immediately reply was ‘He’s not my Harry, he’s our Harry’ sweeping his arm to indicate the cluster of houses around us. I think it is true, because his neighbour Eddie, and Sybil, Sally, and Mike from our nearby houses all keep a weather eye out for feral Harry.
Sheesh, third time this year though!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2022)

at community kitteh


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Chillin.
> 
> View attachment 340813



Took me a minute to spot him!


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2022)

philosophical said:


> At last!
> We’re on to tails.
> It’s not only about tummies you know🐈
> I swear scrounger Bloom can independently move each segment of his tail, and do tiny twitches of the very end.
> His tail is so varied in its expressions it’s symphonic.



Definitely about the tails here too!  I've mentioned Radar's above, well Sonic and Jakey were/are OSH and their tails are often described as "whip-like" - long, thin, and strong.  I don't think they use them the same as other cats either, they never did the typical "tail upright with end curled forward" thing when greeting me, always held out behind and curving up instead.  Sonic had quite a noticeable kink in his a couple of inches down from the tip, that is also a Siam/OSH thing that has been in the breed for a long time although it's considered a fault (it's completely harmless however).


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2022)

We've been to the vet three times in two weeks with poor Orson.  

We are now at the stage where his fever is better and he's put on some weight but his back legs definitely have issues.  Vet thinks it's pelvic or nerve and he's on two weeks of rest with some painkillers and antiinflammatories before next check up.  

Litter tray and food moved into the living room with the door being shut constantly to keep him in there.  

I'm worried about him getting depressed.  He's not the most active cat in the world and would mostly spend the day sleeping, with indoors or outdoors, but I think the fact he's stuck on the floor (or in the scratching post box) is doing his head in.  He keeps standing next to the sofa and looking up at it longingly.  I'm reluctant to lift him up because of him then getting down on his own and also worried about any lifting hurting him more.  

Ozzie is obviously confused by the new situation too and seems extra active and demanding of us.


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2022)

Me76 said:


> We've been to the vet three times in two weeks with poor Orson.
> 
> We are now at the stage where his fever is better and he's put on some weight but his back legs definitely have issues.  Vet thinks it's pelvic or nerve and he's on two weeks of rest with some painkillers and antiinflammatories before next check up.
> 
> ...



You can get little steps or ramps for elderly pets to get on and off the sofa, or maybe if you are a bit handy with DIY you could knock up a quick ramp for him?

Poor Orson xx


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 3, 2022)

Curve.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> You can get little steps or ramps for elderly pets to get on and off the sofa, or maybe if you are a bit handy with DIY you could knock up a quick ramp for him?
> 
> Poor Orson xx


The vet has said steps aren't good either.  Defo no jumping and avoid steps. our living room is so small that a ramp type situation isn't really possible. 

Tbf the vet did also say put him in a room where there's nothing that will tempt him to jump.  Who has a room like that in their house?  

At the moment he knows he can't, but as he starts to get better we will put some boxes by the side of the sofa so at least he's not jumping.  

I do wonder whether vets have ever actually had cats sometimes when they say what you need to try and stop them doing.


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2022)

Me76 said:


> The vet has said steps aren't good either.  Defo no jumping and avoid steps. our living room is so small that a ramp type situation isn't really possible.
> 
> Tbf the vet did also say put him in a room where there's nothing that will tempt him to jump.  Who has a room like that in their house?
> 
> ...



Oh dear, yes I have been in similar situations, I had to put Jakey in a large dog crate for a few days once after surgery - that's OK short term if it's just like a hospitalisation but at home scenario, but not for longer periods.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 4, 2022)

Vic smiling in his sleep 😼


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Vic smiling in his sleep 😼
> 
> View attachment 340916


Lilith smiling in her sleep.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2022)

Sunday morning cuddles.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 4, 2022)

I got my five together in one pic!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2022)

Dandred said:


> I got my five together in one pic!
> 
> View attachment 340933


Beautiful babies.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2022)

"Whoever's playing that terrible music next door, can you turn it off!"


----------



## Dandred (Sep 4, 2022)

A fly came in


----------



## Cloo (Sep 4, 2022)

Just got back from holiday and Vastra has jumped up on sofa arm to purr in my ear and generally stick her face on my head 

ETA: and sneeze on my arm. But that's OK.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 4, 2022)

My poorly trapped boy.  He's tried to get up on the sofa twice today, although in a half hearted way.  But he's defo getting quicker. 

I don't know how we are going to manage for another 10 days.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 5, 2022)

Millie says "It's my remote control, hooman!"


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 5, 2022)

I'm not convinced Katniss chose to go in there


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2022)

News reaches Downing Street of the Tory leadership result:


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

Remember when I was worried that Cat had brought a rodent into the bedroom and possibly lost it under the bed? And I said I’d have to dismantle the room to find out what he’d been playing with?

This is what I found in the far corner, the furthest corner.

All the lost toys.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 5, 2022)

story said:


> Remember when I was worried that Cat had brought a rodent into the bedroom and possibly lost it under the bed? And I said I’d have to dismantle the room to find out what he’d been playing with?
> 
> This is what I found in the far corner, the furthest corner.
> 
> ...



Yay. Now they can lose them again


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

He especially likes the small plastic Christmas baubles. They bounce and scatter in a particularly pleasing fashion. And he can pick them up and carry them by the hanging bit, until it gets broken or lost.

He’d love to play fetch if he could work out the fetch bit. He scampers off to find the thing I’ve thrown but then doesn’t fetch it back….

So of course he has worked it out.
He’s worked out that if he doesn’t bring it back, I’ll walk over, pick it up and throw it again. So he’s saved himself the fetching bit while getting to enjoy the scampering after bit 

/trained by my cat]


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 5, 2022)

Visiting with a friend's cat at the weekend.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2022)

Gorgeous and a bit Kizzyish


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 5, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Visiting with a friend's cat at the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 341189


Awww, how cute!


----------



## petee (Sep 5, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Visiting with a friend's cat at the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 341189



looks just like my undergraduate cat Joseph. we used to play fetch 🥺


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

My first cat loved to play fetch. Especially with the plastic rings that come with the screw-lid of the milk. She’d step on the edge to make it flip up so she could get a-hold of it with her mouth and bring it back. And she liked to skid along the shiny floor, her tail wheeling around like a propeller to keep balanced.


----------



## Epona (Sep 5, 2022)

petee said:


> looks just like my undergraduate cat Joseph. we used to play fetch 🥺



What subject was he studying?

(Sorry, couldn't resist)

My Sonic used to love playing fetch, he'd bring me things and drop them on my foot then tap me until I threw whatever object he had chosen!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 5, 2022)

Epona said:


> What subject was he studying?


My housemate saw a beautiful cat going to work and told a work colleague, who replied "How do you know he was going to work? Was he carrying his knapsack and flask?"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> My housemate saw a beautiful cat going to work and told a work colleague, who replied "How do you know he was going to work? Was he carrying his knapsack and flask?"



might have been how he was dressed?


----------



## petee (Sep 5, 2022)

story said:


> My first cat loved to play fetch. Especially with the plastic rings that come with the screw-lid of the milk. She’d step on the edge to make it flip up so she could get a-hold of it with her mouth and bring it back. And she liked to skid along the shiny floor, her tail wheeling around like a propeller to keep balanced.



Joseph and I played with a balled-up piece of aluminum foil. I'd toss, he'd scamper and bring it back about 80% of the way, but not all the way of course, he was a cat and had to be a little difficult. 

the other thing he liked to do was bat roaches around but not kill them, then they'd be no fun anymore.

but he was a big handsome fuzzy and I wubbed him 🥰


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

petee said:


> Joseph and I played with a balled-up piece of aluminum foil. I'd toss, he'd scamper and bring it back about 80% of the way, but not all the way of course, he was a cat and had to be a little difficult.
> 
> the other thing he liked to do was bat roaches around but not kill them, then they'd be no fun anymore.
> 
> but he was a big handsome fuzzy and I wubbed him 🥰



Yep, that thing where they fetch it back close enough to let you know that you need to throw it for them again, but far enough away that you have to get up and move. Never all the way to where you are. Never!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## spanglechick (Sep 5, 2022)

There was a house fly in the lounge this evening.  Tim was utterly furious.  Dashing around shouting at it.  Wasn’t trying to catch it - for long, though there were some impressive vertical leaps… just careening around with great force and meeping indignantly non-stop.


----------



## spring-peeper (Sep 6, 2022)

Hello cat people!!!

I was hoping for some advice.

I want to bring a feral male cat into our home with a dog and two spayed male cats.

I will need him spayed asap.  

The question is should I have him spayed before bringing him home, or should I bring him here first?



(my daughter feeds the feral cats, they stay and make kittens, and I loved "Midnight" at first site.)


----------



## Epona (Sep 6, 2022)

Get him neutered (spayed is females, castrated for males, neutered for either) first - hormones will make him more territorial hence more likely to spray in your home and want to fight with the resident cats.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 6, 2022)

Vic the dreamy eyed seducer


----------



## pogofish (Sep 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> Get him neutered (spayed is females, castrated for males, neutered for either) first - hormones will make him more territorial hence more likely to spray in your home and want to fight with the resident cats.



He will also very likely be a bit groggy/out of sorts for a little while after being neutered and it takes a few days for his hormones to settle down, so he may find it difficult to defend/assert himself around the other cats, so keeping them apart till he is more himself is also wise.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 6, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Vic the dreamy eyed seducer
> 
> View attachment 341250


Handsome boy!


----------



## Cloo (Sep 6, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Recently Tim has become obsessed with the bath.  He constantly tightropes along the side while I’m in there, and sits in the empty bath whenever else I’m in the bathroom.
> 
> I keep telling him: It’s all going to end in tears.
> 
> View attachment 340777


Vastra is obsessed with our en suite bath m she demands entry to it almost every morning,  insists you turn on the tap so she can lap up some water,  then proceeds to lick the tap.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 6, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Vastra is obsessed with our en suite bath m she demands entry to it almost every morning,  insists you turn on the tap so she can lap up some water,  then proceeds to lick the tap.


Lilith puts her paw under the bathroom door when I'm in there, making it clear I have no business showering when she wants her breakfast!


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 6, 2022)

pogofish said:


> He will also very likely be a bit groggy/out of sorts for a little while after being neutered and it takes a few days for his hormones to settle down, so he may find it difficult to defend/assert himself around the other cats, so keeping them apart till he is more himself is also wise.


Yes, defo try and keep them apart spring-peeper, so that they can get used to each other's smell and just being around. Preferably in seperate rooms at first if you can.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 6, 2022)

I was going to put on my black fleece for a bit of warmth. Lilith had other ideas.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm sure she'd prefer you to get one in a lighter colour - it can't be any fun shedding on that...


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 6, 2022)

May Kasahara SNAP! 😁


----------



## Epona (Sep 6, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 341310





Dystopiary said:


> May Kasahara SNAP! 😁
> 
> View attachment 341316



Separated at birth ❤️


----------



## Callie (Sep 6, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> May Kasahara SNAP! 😁
> 
> View attachment 341316


Not upside down and topsy turvy enough to be a donut!


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 6, 2022)

Callie said:


> Not upside down and topsy turvy enough to be a donut!


True!


----------



## Cloo (Sep 7, 2022)

Cosy toeses


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## philosophical (Sep 7, 2022)

I say again. Nothing seems as white as the white bits of a cat with white bits.
Unless they have been rolling in mucky stuff.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 7, 2022)

Teatime cuddles with Lilith.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 7, 2022)

Look at him. currently sleeping on a bed that aint his. In a flat that he doesn't live in


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 7, 2022)

Yes it is and yes he does


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Look at him. currently sleeping on a bed that aint his. In a flat that he doesn't live in





May Kasahara said:


> Yes it is and yes he does



cats, like MPs, can have multiple homes.

cats are less likely to claim one on expenses, though


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 7, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cats, like MPs, can have multiple homes.
> 
> cats are less likely to claim one on expenses, though


And like most politicians are forever on the fence.


----------



## panpete (Sep 7, 2022)

I have an invisible imaginary grey cat called Powder.
His grey fur is fine but very dense and I would love to brush my cheek against his fat cheek.
He is not unlike the cat in my picture.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 7, 2022)

Bit wet out, is it?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 7, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Bit wet out, is it?
> 
> View attachment 341506


Lilith comes in due to getting soaked, then forgets and goes back out 10 minutes later. I told her "Don't blame me if you get drenched!"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 7, 2022)

Night night Urbs.


----------



## Epona (Sep 8, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Night night Urbs.View attachment 341507



I think Lilith must be on you more than she is off you - this is a good thing IMO and a situation I am familiar with except it can get a little inconvenient when you need the loo 

I am so glad you ended up able to keep her, you are clearly meant for one another


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> I think Lilith must be on you more than she is off you - this is a good thing IMO and a situation I am familiar with except it can get a little inconvenient when you need the loo
> 
> I am so glad you ended up able to keep her, you are clearly meant for one another


Thank you. She's my baby and every day she's in my life is lovely.


----------



## story (Sep 8, 2022)

Speaking of cats in the rain and cats with second homes, I’m pretty certain that Cat must have a second home. Ever since the rains started a few weeks ago, he has been apparently outdoors in heavy rain, but come home fairly dry, so he must have been taking shelter somewhere, presumably his second home. 

However, yesterday evening when it rained heavily for a long time, he wasn’t home and I assumed he was at his second home, but he came home around midnight absolutely drenched. It doesn’t seem to bother him though. He stood and looked at me in that expectant way (“Well? Well? Are you not going to feed the returning hero?”) and didn’t even bother to shake the raindrops from his ears.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 8, 2022)

Another Lilith lookalike!


----------



## Epona (Sep 8, 2022)

story said:


> Speaking of cats in the rain and cats with second homes, I’m pretty certain that Cat must have a second home. Ever since the rains started a few weeks ago, he has been apparently outdoors in heavy rain, but come home fairly dry, so he must have been taking shelter somewhere, presumably his second home.
> 
> However, yesterday evening when it rained heavily for a long time, he wasn’t home and I assumed he was at his second home, but he came home around midnight absolutely drenched. It doesn’t seem to bother him though. He stood and looked at me in that expectant way (“Well? Well? Are you not going to feed the returning hero?”) and didn’t even bother to shake the raindrops from his ears.



I am very disappointed that there is no accompanying photograph of the aforementioned drenched lord and master, please rectify this should the situation arise again


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2022)

Ok.  Am I losing the plot? I’m going to my uncle’s 80th birthday party on Saturday.  It’s in Hertfordshire so I’m staying overnight.  I’m not worried about Tim really.  He’ll be ok.  But I know he’ll miss me, because he does when I’m at work, and it really upsets me to think of how sad he’ll be when I’m not there for probably about 22 hours.  

I will go.  My uncle is the only one left on my dad’s side, and I haven’t seen him or my cousins in ten years.  But I find myself quite sad at the thought of him not knowing where I am and whether I’ll come back.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 8, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Ok.  Am I losing the plot? I’m going to my uncle’s 80th birthday party on Saturday.  It’s in Hertfordshire so I’m staying overnight.  I’m not worried about Tim really.  He’ll be ok.  But I know he’ll miss me, because he does when I’m at work, and it really upsets me to think of how sad he’ll be when I’m not there for probably about 22 hours.
> 
> I will go.  My uncle is the only one left on my dad’s side, and I haven’t seen him or my cousins in ten years.  But I find myself quite sad at the thought of him not knowing where I am and whether I’ll come back.


No! It's normal. If it's only 22 hours, I bet he won't notice. As long as there's someone there to feed him he'll be fine.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 8, 2022)

Yeah he'll need feeding and checking on later in the evening and/or first thing ideally


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 8, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Ok. Am I losing the plot? I’m going to my uncle’s 80th birthday party on Saturday. It’s in Hertfordshire so I’m staying overnight. I’m not worried about Tim really. He’ll be ok. But I know he’ll miss me, because he does when I’m at work, and it really upsets me to think of how sad he’ll be when I’m not there for probably about 22 hours.





LeytonCatLady said:


> No! It's normal. If it's only 22 hours, I bet he won't notice. As long as there's someone there to feed him he'll be fine.



Yes - that's a bit long to leave a young kitteh on their own.

Some cats will be OK for a day or so if they are left with a supply of dry food and water, and in general, cats are more attached to territory than people so leaving them at home (with occasional feeding etc) is better (for most cats) than taking them with you, or putting them in cattery.

have you got someone who can call in and check he's ok / feed him?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2022)

He has a timer feeder but there won’t be anyone coming in.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 9, 2022)

She's barely been indoors for the last three months.

Autumn is coming


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 9, 2022)

“You’re in my chair!”


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 9, 2022)

Oh and these two ❤️


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 9, 2022)

Updates.

1. It warmed up a bit




2. Aw


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 9, 2022)

My baby.


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 9, 2022)

Birthday boy. 12 years today since we picked up this bad boy. Cats protection said he’s a short haired boy.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2022)

Happy birthday Stan!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Birthday boy.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 9, 2022)

Happy Birthday Short-Haired Stan!


----------



## philosophical (Sep 9, 2022)

I have been on feeding duty for feral Harry, for the third blimmin spell this year, whilst his main humans have been away.
This is this evening’s forth day update.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 9, 2022)

Stan is magnificent


----------



## manji (Sep 9, 2022)

manji said:


> We’ve had Dexter for 10 years clearly fond of myself and my daughter. He’s a rescue cat he had a very traumatic first couple of months before we got him. He’s happy jumps over the fence play hangs out in woods out the back but he can be a bit nervy.
> Next door neighbour have a new cat he is very confident. He has started sitting on the gate. Dexter is nowhere to be seen. On a whim I’ve started shooing this cat away. Each time Dexter comes flying over the gate and comes back in.
> Maybe I’m being over protective but it seems like this cat is “ intimidating” Dexter. Any thoughts ?


An update. Dexter has been outside more than usual. I was putting the recycling bin last night about 9.30 and Dexter and the neighbours cat were walking towards me side by side. Cute as fuck.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 9, 2022)

Tim didn’t get the autumnal sleepy memo and has been tearing around like a rocket-powered razor-muffin since about midnight last night.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 9, 2022)

unfortunately didn't film it, but on the way back from insainsburys' this evening - 

heard some meowing.

located the source of this as a ginger kitty on a doorstep.  (don't know if kitty lives there - it was a couple of streets away)

more meowing.

hooman opens door from inside.

kitty turns round and wanders back down the path

😹


----------



## Epona (Sep 9, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> unfortunately didn't film it, but on the way back from insainsburys' this evening -
> 
> heard some meowing.
> 
> ...



Kitty is functioning as expected


----------



## Dandred (Sep 10, 2022)

I want attention!


----------



## Skim (Sep 10, 2022)

Tummy rubs at bedtime last night.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 10, 2022)

Window dressing


----------



## Numbers (Sep 10, 2022)

La Famille de Chats Chiffres du plus jeune au plus vieux.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 10, 2022)

Henry Cat

Practising his kitty yoga


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2022)

Post-vaccine sleeps.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 10, 2022)

<high fours> ice-is-forming and Henry Cat.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2022)

Also, he’s nearly 2.5 kg and not even four months old.  Bruiser cat.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 10, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Also, he’s nearly 2.5 kg and not even four months old.  Bruiser cat.


They grow quick.  Marvin was the same, looked like he was going to be a monster size cat but it turns out he's not (he's 3 now (already <eek>)).

Mr Best is the heaviest of our lot but he's in the best physical shape of them all (years of being homeless probably) - he's just solid all over and has the strongest neck I've ever known of any cat.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 10, 2022)

A cat who knows she's cute.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 10, 2022)

Lilith does have the largest round eyes


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 10, 2022)

Goodnight from me and Lilith.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 11, 2022)

First time newbie Billy hasn't yowled to go out at this time. Instead , yowled to let me know he's happy to be in the living room and making himself at home on my Tibetan wotsit.


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> First time newbie Billy hasn't yowled to go out at this time. Instead , yowled to let me know he's happy to be in the living room and making himself at home on my Tibetan wotsit.
> View attachment 342195



I think I mentioned before that I have one of those little sleeping cats as a casket for Radar's ashes - a bit bigger than that though, unless Billy is really fucking massive


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2022)

All the news going on about grief over the queen - that isn't grief, there is more grief when someone thinks about their dead pets every day, still relives what they went through in their last hours, trying to come to terms with it.  That is 1000 times more grief than anyone feels over some bloody monarch they didn't know.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> I think I mentioned before that I have one of those little sleeping cats as a casket for Radar's ashes - a bit bigger than that though, unless Billy is really fucking massive


He is rather large   . I have four of them cat ornaments. I got one every time my ex was a dickhead. I call them sorry cats. Obviously he was never that sorry or he wouldn't be an ex. 😉


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> All the news going on about grief over the queen - that isn't grief, there is more grief when someone thinks about their dead pets every day, still relives what they went through in their last hours, trying to come to terms with it.  That is 1000 times more grief than anyone feels over some bloody monarch they didn't know.


Queenie, meh. Pets, gut wrenching grief.x


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Dandred (Sep 11, 2022)

I feed my dogs and cats a raw diet, I left the liver out when feeding today, this one took a piece of raw liver, about 200gs, they only get around 70gs a day of food. Can't even move now.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 11, 2022)

Dandred said:


> I feed my dogs and cats a raw diet, I left the liver out when feeding today, this one took a piece of raw liver, about 200gs, they only get around 70gs a day of food. Can't even move now.
> 
> View attachment 342263


"I regret nothing!"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 11, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 342248


I love your pics of Toby, he's always so photogenic!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 11, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I love your pics of Toby, he's always so photogenic!


He sure is. A handsome boy.  ☺️


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 11, 2022)

Well.  I was away for exactly 22 hours and Tim was very pleased to see me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 11, 2022)

Haha snap spanglechick  although I wasn't even away.


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 342289
> 
> View attachment 342290



You got a nose-boop ❤️


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 342248



He's such a poser!  Working the camera there - I love him


----------



## Nikkormat (Sep 11, 2022)

Horrible week with Esteé. All of a sudden, she stopped eating her wet food. Sometimes she would approach it and poke it with her paw, but mostly just would not go near it, as if afraid. She continued to eat her dry food and drink water. I bought a couple of different brands, but with no luck. After a couple of days she started again, but with much nervousness. I had to retreat to the bedroom and leave her alone in order for her to eat. By Wednesday or Thursday she was back to normal, then on Friday my girlfriend came over the eating stopped again. Girlfriend has just gone home, and all is well. This is going to be fun 





New phone wallpaper: Esteé in the corridor.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2022)

Kizzy and Misty stopped eating wet food for a bit recently too, and now and again turn their noses up at things they loved the previous day!
So frustrating, solidarity


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 11, 2022)

Full blep


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Full blep
> 
> View attachment 342309



I'd struggle to resist touching the tongue!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 11, 2022)

Orson is much better now. Although still on painkillers.  We've let him out of the living room because it was too hard / evil to keep him in. 

He's only jumping up on the bed for extended sleeping.  Not on the sofa or the desk by the window which is a favourite spot, so he's obviously still hurting a bit.  

Vets check up on Wednesday where I am sure we will be told off for not resting him fully, but he was looking so sad and now we have a cheerful cat again.  Had a lay in yesterday morning and had a gorgeous ginger teddy under the covers with me for a good hour or so.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 11, 2022)

He's tryin to nick my phone's again!  😂😂


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> I'd struggle to resist touching the tongue!



It often has no real effect 

Happens pretty frequently too, suspect it's related to his almost complete lack of teeth and whatever odd thing happens with his jaw that the vets don't really understand but he's on anti-inflammatories for.

From Friday:


----------



## Epona (Sep 11, 2022)

Yeah my Jakey only has his 2 bottom fangs left and sometimes has trouble controlling his tongue


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 11, 2022)

A close up of my fox friend. Two days ago, he was limping again. I had stopped giving him injury pills. So started again. disolving it in water, then pouring it over his cat food. Two days later, he looked in better shape. Almost out, so will have to order more


----------



## philosophical (Sep 12, 2022)

Feeding feral Harry out the front has led to total twice daily visits from scrounger Bloom at the back.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 12, 2022)

Dark eyed cat of mystery Lil’ Bob shows off the “prison tatts” on his front legs:


----------



## Cloo (Sep 12, 2022)

So dynamic!


----------



## oryx (Sep 12, 2022)

Paddy almost inevitably nicks a vacated seat, then looks too cute to move.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 12, 2022)

I bought Toby a new play tube this morning. He's fast asleep in it.   😂


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 12, 2022)

Lil’ Bob looking at his brother on the windowsill and wondering what to do about it


----------



## Numbers (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (Sep 12, 2022)

Mr Best loves it.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 12, 2022)

Marvellous looks like he has a huge head, he doesn’t, he’s tiny.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 13, 2022)

Lilith's currently paddy-pawing me between my legs which feels really ticklish!


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 14, 2022)

Vic having a good old scratch


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 14, 2022)

That bottom photo looks like Vic's going "Yes, and what?"


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 14, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> That bottom photo looks like Vic's going "Yes, and what?"


I think he’d just hit the sweet spot behind his ear 😼


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 14, 2022)

Local dork wants to come inside.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 14, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Local dork wants to come inside.
> 
> View attachment 342674


That look of reproach!


----------



## philosophical (Sep 14, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Local dork wants to come inside.
> 
> View attachment 342674



The look that says ‘all property is theft’.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 14, 2022)

The Boss of our home.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 14, 2022)

He knows I’m typing about him.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 14, 2022)

3 of dem in view now.  Mr Best is upstairs in bed.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 14, 2022)

Numbers said:


> He knows I’m typing about him.
> 
> View attachment 342716


"It had better be complimentary!"


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2022)

My mate Misty earlier
She's even more confident these days


----------



## Chz (Sep 14, 2022)

Met this boy down the road. I have named him Sir Floofsalot. He's hard to capture as he keeps going in circles for more scritches.


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2022)

Numbers said:


> He knows I’m typing about him.
> 
> View attachment 342716


What else in your life is even 1% as important?


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 14, 2022)

ddraig said:


> My mate Misty earlier
> She's even more confident these days View attachment 342749


That's great to hear!


----------



## Numbers (Sep 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> What else in your life is even 1% as important?


I got 99% problems and my cats ain’t one.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 14, 2022)

ddraig said:


> My mate Misty earlier
> She's even more confident these days View attachment 342749



Best picture of Misty so far.
You have done a good job with Misty and Kizzy.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 15, 2022)

Skittish feral Harry comes right up to my door these days.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Best picture of Misty so far.
> You have done a good job with Misty and Kizzy.


Thanks! Kizzy gets jealous when Misty is having attention even tho Kizzy gets way over 50% of the attention all the time


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2022)

I was walking earlier through a largely pedestrianised estate, and spotted an incredibly fat cat splodged out on the front patio. He looked at me, thinking, "If you think I'm going to stand up you really are deluded".


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 15, 2022)

Rogue cuddling up to her big sister again


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue cuddling up to her big sister again


Beautiful bluey-green eyes!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> View attachment 342927


Sleeping like a baby.


----------



## oryx (Sep 15, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue cuddling up to her big sister again


Adorable!

<wistfully remembers having cats who used to do that sort of thing>


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 15, 2022)

Vic getting to those hard to reach places (note his “modesty paw” 🙀


----------



## Numbers (Sep 17, 2022)

We’re lying in bed watching the Queue stream with this view.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2022)

Numbers said:


> We’re lying in bed watching the Queue stream with this view.
> 
> View attachment 343119


The cat that's got the cream.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2022)

Kizzy has not been seen since last night and she was acting weird before I went to bed :/
quite worried


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Vic getting to those hard to reach places (note his “modesty paw” 🙀
> 
> View attachment 342937View attachment 342938View attachment 342939View attachment 342940View attachment 342941View attachment 342941


Those black pads!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy has not been seen since last night and she was acting weird before I went to bed :/
> quite worried


I hope she's found safe and well very soon.


----------



## oryx (Sep 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I hope she's found safe and well very soon.


Very much this.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Those black pads!


I tweak them as often as possible 😺


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 17, 2022)

friend in plymouth has had a kitteh move in

he thinks they have been stray for a while.  he's going to take them to vet to be scanned on tuesday.  i think he's got a kitteh...


----------



## stavros (Sep 17, 2022)

Numbers said:


> We’re lying in bed watching the Queue stream with this view.
> 
> View attachment 343119


You do know that cats don't need to watch something interminably boring in order to fall asleep, right?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy has not been seen since last night and she was acting weird before I went to bed :/
> quite worried


Still not back  
I've come home after being out for a few hours to check, full of hope, and dread
Printed posters and knocked on a few doors


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2022)

I freaked out earlier when Lilith was lying down curled up with her pads on her back feet facing me. At a casual glance, it looked like one of her pads had worn away! However, she'd been moving around with her usual ease and not in any obvious pain. On closer examination, there was just some fur covering it. I really must learn not to overreact before putting my contact lenses in.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 17, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Still not back
> I've come home after being out for a few hours to check, full of hope, and dread
> Printed posters and knocked on a few doors


Our Ti goes off for a cpl of days sometimes.

Hopefully everything is OK.


----------



## oryx (Sep 17, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Still not back
> I've come home after being out for a few hours to check, full of hope, and dread
> Printed posters and knocked on a few doors


Sorry to hear that.

Might be stating the obvious here, but is there a local chat board/Facebook page/WhatsApp group you could post on?

Hope she's back soon safe and well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 17, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> friend in plymouth has had a kitteh move in





the aforementioned kitty.

that seems like an 'o hai, i live here now' look


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I freaked out earlier when Lilith was lying down curled up with her pads on her back feet facing me. At a casual glance, it looked like one of her pads had worn away! However, she'd been moving around with her usual ease and not in any obvious pain. On closer examination, there was just some fur covering it. I really must learn not to overreact before putting my contact lenses in.



Honestly every time Jakey snoozes I have a good look (without disturbing him ofc) to make sure he's still breathing, it gets worse when they get old.
Still, good when they make it to that point of being elderly and are still happy and ok-ish.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> Honestly every time Jakey snoozes I have a good look (without disturbing him ofc) to make sure he's still breathing, it gets worse when they get old.
> Still, good when they make it to that point of being elderly and are still happy and ok-ish.


Whenever I tell my mum these Lilith anecdotes, she says it reminds her of keeping a watchful eye on me and my brothers when we were little. Yesterday she said "It's like Lilith's your baby!" That's right, that's exactly what she is.🐱


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2022)

oryx said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Might be stating the obvious here, but is there a local chat board/Facebook page/WhatsApp group you could post on?
> 
> Hope she's back soon safe and well.


Thanks, all suggestions welcome 
Partner has been on that

Still not back :/
Can't do much obviously, just trying not to think the worst


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Thanks, all suggestions welcome
> Partner has been on that
> 
> Still not back :/
> Can't do much obviously, just trying not to think the worst


Ask people to check their sheds, outhouses etc. Cats are curious creatures and will often explore only to get stuck! I bet that's what Kizzy has done.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 18, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Ask people to check their sheds, outhouses etc. Cats are curious creatures and will often explore only to get stuck! I bet that's what Kizzy has done.


Can happen to even the most sensible cat. Vic has disappeared for a couple of days then turned up hungry but otherwise OK. He even got locked in next door’s garage and wailed like a banshee until released. 
That’s little consolation for the worry it causes but I trust him to be sensible and I relax if he hasn’t appeared. Lil’ Bob however is such a clingy fella, I’d be beside myself if he disappeared - Mrs SFM even more so as Lil’ Bob is to her what Lilith is to you. Here’s hoping Kizzy is back soon 🙂


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 18, 2022)

That play tube was worth every penny.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2022)

Thanks all, she is back!! 

About 5:30am this morning
Had left door to downstairs open so Misty was up and down and climbing on humans most of the night, then went running down so went after her to check and Kizzy was back
Massive relief


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 18, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Thanks all, she is back!!
> 
> About 5:30am this morning
> Had left door to downstairs open so Misty was up and down and climbing on humans most of the night, then went running down so went after her to check and Kizzy was back
> Massive relief


What a relief that must have been. Naughty Kizzy.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 18, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Thanks all, she is back!!
> 
> About 5:30am this morning
> Had left door to downstairs open so Misty was up and down and climbing on humans most of the night, then went running down so went after her to check and Kizzy was back
> Massive relief


Brilliant news! Lots of strokes and a stiff drink are surely in order 😎😺


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Thanks all, she is back!!



: purr :


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 18, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Thanks all, she is back!!
> 
> About 5:30am this morning
> Had left door to downstairs open so Misty was up and down and climbing on humans most of the night, then went running down so went after her to check and Kizzy was back
> Massive relief



What a relief!!
How is she?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> What a relief!!
> How is she?


Totally fine normal noisy fluffbomb!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2022)

spitalfields life blog has a piece today about the last of the market cats






						Blackie, The Last Spitalfields Market Cat | Spitalfields Life
					






					spitalfieldslife.com


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Thanks all, she is back!!
> 
> About 5:30am this morning
> Had left door to downstairs open so Misty was up and down and climbing on humans most of the night, then went running down so went after her to check and Kizzy was back
> Massive relief


That's great to hear, I've been so worried for her and you!


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 18, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Thanks all, she is back!!
> 
> About 5:30am this morning
> Had left door to downstairs open so Misty was up and down and climbing on humans most of the night, then went running down so went after her to check and Kizzy was back
> Massive relief


PHEW! What a relief. Flipping cats do like to keep us on out toes! So glad she's back.


----------



## oryx (Sep 18, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> spitalfields life blog has a piece today about the last of the market cats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great story. I love the bit about her being able to spot a poisoned rat at a hundred feet!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2022)

Safely on my lap tonight


----------



## stdP (Sep 19, 2022)

Her Mogjesty managed to harass me whilst I had the camera around my neck so this is her "why are you fiddling with that weird thing instead of filling my bowl?" pose.


----------



## Epona (Sep 19, 2022)

stdP said:


> Her Mogjesty managed to harass me whilst I had the camera around my neck so this is her "why are you fiddling with that weird thing instead of filling my bowl?" pose.
> 
> View attachment 343449



Is that a Simon's Cat thing on the bowl?

Your cat is gorgeous, such a determined look and beautiful eyes and massive whiskers


----------



## stdP (Sep 19, 2022)

Epona said:


> Is that a Simon's Cat thing on the bowl?
> 
> Your cat is gorgeous, such a determined look and beautiful eyes and massive whiskers



It is indeed a Simon's Cat bowl - we honestly didn't expect to come away from the rescue home with a cat in tow but she attached herself to us immediately and I think these were the first bowls we came across she could comfortably eat from.

She's certainly very photogenic in B&W - I was drawn to her wee Dali-esque moustache at first but my favourite thing about her other than her fondness for tummy rubs (and food of course) is her deceptively deep and rumbly purr. I just wish I'd nailed the focus a bit better but I was a split-second away from her detaching herself from the table leg and sinking those claws in to my leg instead  The determined look is very real when her bowl is touched by humans


----------



## philosophical (Sep 19, 2022)

Wendy and Mick from two doors down are due back tomorrow. They chose an eventful fortnight to be away.
Anyway it brings to an end my stint of feeding feral Harry. So here are three pictures from this morning.

First his skittishness has greatly reduced with me. He waits for me, is curious about the inside of the place, and talks a lot with this growly purr which sounds like a cat Tom Waits.



Mick left me a cat comb to groom Harry a little. He seems to love it because he turns and twirls a lot, presenting different places to attend to.



Now Harry is wary when eating, mainly because scrounger Bloom’s brother, glowering Napoleon turns up. So I have to fend Napoleon (Wendy calls him fluffy) off with a small handful of Go Cat for himself. Here is Napoleon on the wall, mirroring Harry by my door.




I will be glad to lie in later this week if my latest body clock setting allows it.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 19, 2022)

stdP said:


> Her Mogjesty managed to harass me whilst I had the camera around my neck so this is her "why are you fiddling with that weird thing instead of filling my bowl?" pose.
> 
> View attachment 343449


That's a brilliant photo.
Her eyes say it all. 🤗


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 19, 2022)

stdP said:


> Her Mogjesty managed to harass me whilst I had the camera around my neck so this is her "why are you fiddling with that weird thing instead of filling my bowl?" pose.
> 
> View attachment 343449





Epona said:


> Your cat is gorgeous, such a determined look and beautiful eyes and massive whiskers



the whiskers seem out of scale to the rest of the kitty

i read somewhere that whiskers act as a feeler gauge so a cat knows whether they will be able to fit through a gap.

do a cat's whiskers grow if they put on weight?

or is the whole idea a load of cobblers?


----------



## Epona (Sep 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the whiskers seem out of scale to the rest of the kitty
> 
> i read somewhere that whiskers act as a feeler gauge so a cat knows whether they will be able to fit through a gap.
> 
> ...



It's not cobblers, but they don't get fat unless they are being overfed and under-exercised as house cats rather than the exercise of hunting to get their food, so there isn't some mechanism whereby their whiskers change length if they put on weight - because doing so is not a natural thing at all.  So their whiskers are the right length for that particular individual being a healthy weight.

Overweight cats can sometimes misjudge whether they will fit through something.


----------



## stdP (Sep 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the whiskers seem out of scale to the rest of the kitty
> 
> i read somewhere that whiskers act as a feeler gauge so a cat knows whether they will be able to fit through a gap.
> 
> ...



It's somewhat cobblers as Epona points out as they don't vary in length with the cat's weight. She was underweight when we got her and her whiskers stuck out a good deal more then but she was named Coraline in honour of the (I think un-named) cat in the Neil Gaiman book/film of the same name, in honour of her ability to squeeze in to gaps we didn't even know were there (on her second night she hid herself under a bookcase, and after that managed to find a way under the floor of the airing cupboard).

Regarding the possibly oversized whiskers, I think this is mostly a combination of her being excited and twitching her whiskers forward and the exaggerated perspective of the wide-angle lens. An earlier pic here shows perhaps a bit more natural a perspective.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 19, 2022)

I only got up for a second!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 19, 2022)

Does anyone know where I can get a quality one of these?  Other than Amazon.  This is Toby's absolute favourite toy.  Seriously, he's totally bereft without it.  
I've gone through 4 Amazon ones so far. The motor just stops.  Now he's buckered up another one.
They used to sell them in Pets at home.  But don't seem to now.  Help!!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2022)

sooooo, cat trackers
anyone use them any recommendations? thanks
obviously it's the cost of the thing and a subscription but peace of mind might be worth it
This one been suggested








						GPS Cat Tracker | Unlimited Range | UK Supplier - Ubeequee
					

Never lose your cat again with UBEEQUEE GPS trackers and our free and shareable app. So simple to use and incredible value. Free UK shipping.




					www.ubeequee.com


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 19, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a quality one of these?  Other than Amazon.  This is Toby's absolute favourite toy.  Seriously, he's totally bereft without it.
> I've gone through 4 Amazon ones so far. The motor just stops.  Now he's buckered up another one.
> They used to sell them in Pets at home.  But don't seem to now.  Help!!!
> 
> View attachment 343572




Its on amazon... 



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Interactive-Tyasoleil-Accessories-Three-Speed-Loneliness/dp/B09JWLMDTK/ref=asc_df_B09JWLMDTK/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=534907126773&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=18200317267330109756&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1007880&hvtargid=pla-1530356793997&psc=1


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 19, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Its on amazon...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Interactive-Tyasoleil-Accessories-Three-Speed-Loneliness/dp/B09JWLMDTK/ref=asc_df_B09JWLMDTK/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=534907126773&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=18200317267330109756&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1007880&hvtargid=pla-1530356793997&psc=1


Thank you.  But this is one of the one's that broke.  Only had them a few weeks. And the motor kaput.   😩


----------



## Chz (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm fascinated by the idea, but Bernard already loses enough collars as it is.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2022)

Lilith just brought me a present.o


----------



## Cloo (Sep 20, 2022)

Vastra is Concerned


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 20, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Vastra is Concerned
> 
> View attachment 343656



‘And what time do you call this, missy?’


----------



## Reno (Sep 20, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Skittish feral Harry comes right up to my door these days.
> 
> View attachment 342819


Reminds me of a famous shot from _Rosemary's Baby_.


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Vastra is Concerned
> 
> View attachment 343656


"Vertical lines are slimming, dahling!"


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 20, 2022)

Seeing a lot more of this now the temperature has dropped a bit...


----------



## polly (Sep 20, 2022)

So glad Kizzy came home safely ddraig 


This one spends all her time in the garden now. Comes in to shit  and eat. I'm a bit sad about it. I guess she might be more of an indoor cat when it gets cold. I love her and want her to love me back 😭


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2022)

Thanks polly
awww, cool photo
I'm sure she'll be in when it's proper cold for one of your hooman duties as warmth provider
Misty has been out lots this week, (she was lying in the dirt earlier  as there was a slither of sunshine there) maybe they're trying to get the max out the sunshine this week


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2022)

And here she is next to me making cookies, with Kizzy snoozing behind


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2022)

Both on sofa, that time of night


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 21, 2022)

Lil’ Bob on his bestie’s lap


----------



## pogofish (Sep 21, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Seeing a lot more of this now the temperature has dropped a bit...
> 
> View attachment 343739



Madam is already into winter mode:









						20220920_132832.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				




The visitor is getting bolder still:









						20220919_112502.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				












						20220919_112400.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				





There's something not quite right here - I can't quite think what?









						20220918_172955.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				












						PSX_20220920_130723.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 21, 2022)

Donut giving his views on WFH.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 22, 2022)

Met a very unimpressed cat yesterday. 

'Please come and feed me, they're starving me!'

They're not, she's well fed.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 22, 2022)

Long mode engaged.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 22, 2022)

Alley cat gang. the most feared gang in London


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 22, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Alley cat gang. the most feared gang in London


I'd be fearful they'd hypnotise me with their powers of cuteness into doing their bidding!


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Long mode engaged.
> 
> View attachment 343985


Reading Private Shuteye.


----------



## Epona (Sep 22, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I'd be fearful they'd hypnotise me with their powers of cuteness into doing their bidding!



Isn't that generally how cats operate?


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> Isn't that generally how cats operate?


Yes! 😆


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 22, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> friend in plymouth has had a kitteh move in
> 
> he thinks they have been stray for a while.  he's going to take them to vet to be scanned on tuesday.  i think he's got a kitteh...



friend hasn't quite got round to taking kitteh to be scanned yet.

kitteh is happily sleeping on friend's bed.


----------



## Epona (Sep 23, 2022)

Noticed a couple of Jakey's claws had overgrown, so I gave him a pedicure today - Sonic was always a right sod about having that done and I had to take him to the vet to have his done because it typically took 2 people including an experienced cat-wrapper to hold him still for it. 
Jakey bless him I can do his myself at home.  He looked slightly startled when I trimmed the worst one that was starting to press on his paw pad a bit.  World away from the fuss that Sonic used to make.  Radar used to be really easy to handle back in the day too, never had any bother doing his, but he died younger and didn't have the same issues.
Paws are all now in good shape with appropriate length claws.
What can happen sometimes with elderly cats that they don't strop enough to pull off the outer dead (claw-sheath) layers so they get really thick claws, or they get arthritis in their toes and can no longer fully retract their claws, so the claws can grow into their paw pads without appropriate maintenance.
Job done anyway, nice and easy with my sweet Jakey


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 23, 2022)

on this day in 1868, the post office started having official cats



			https://www.postalmuseum.org/cats/


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2022)

Round cat


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 23, 2022)

Sleeping season is coming


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 23, 2022)

Another pic of my little fox friend


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2022)

Sisters, apparently


----------



## Me76 (Sep 24, 2022)

Dribbly cat


----------



## philosophical (Sep 24, 2022)

After my feeding stint, feral Harry, who might be described as our Community Cat, trusts me a lot more and has taken to calling at the front door for treats, as scrounger Bloom calls at the back door.
Here is Harry not being skittish.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 24, 2022)

Saw this excellent poster on  a bus stop by work


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2022)

A little cutie I met today who's just been adopted and going home with his new family.


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 24, 2022)

Stan in my seat, only just nipped to the toilet for a moment.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 25, 2022)

I got a cat wheel, here is my wife putting on the final Velcro for the carpet bits to go on.
Took my two days to assemble it, needs a bit of sandpaper to stop part of it rubbing when is rotates.

It is big enough for a child to run in it. Cats have been on it a few times.........
Might have been  a waste.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 25, 2022)

For scale, notice no cats on the wheel.....


----------



## Dandred (Sep 25, 2022)

Not sure if this should be in the dog thread


----------



## philosophical (Sep 25, 2022)

Bloom a bit blurry on scrounge patrol.
Cats can be steadfast can’t they?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2022)

"How dare you sit in bed drinking coffee before making my breakfast?"


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 25, 2022)

Sunday mornings are for basking


----------



## Epona (Sep 25, 2022)

Dandred said:


> For scale, notice no cats on the wheel.....
> 
> View attachment 344312



What happened to the box it came in?  Might want to try giving them that


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 25, 2022)

Dandred said:


> For scale, notice no cats on the wheel.....



they might get in to using it eventually










Epona said:


> What happened to the box it came in? Might want to try giving them that


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 25, 2022)

Epona said:


> What happened to the box it came in?  Might want to try giving them that


Was going to reply with this! 🤣 We all know cats!


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 25, 2022)

One of the cats I know best. I seem to know a lot of cats tbh, despite not having one.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 26, 2022)

A present from Vic on Friday - “Nutkin” is pictured lying in state before his official burial (when the bin men came on Saturday). Thought there might have been a queue to view him/her as it seems to be a national pastime these days but alas, Nutkin rests in one piece (not in pieces as Vic was so efficient there wasn’t a mark on him). Amen.


----------



## A380 (Sep 26, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> A present from Vic on Friday - “Nutkin” is pictured lying in state before his official burial (when the bin men came on Saturday). Thought there might have been a queue to view him/her as it seems to be a national pastime these days but alas, Nutkin rests in one piece (not in pieces as Vic was so efficient there wasn’t a mark on him). Amen.
> 
> View attachment 344489



Crack is a horrible drug.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 26, 2022)

A380 said:


> Crack is a horrible drug.


In Vic’s case it’s catnip and Dreamies. Here’s the killer in question


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2022)

Currently doing that thing with Jakey where he knows I have the little tube of flea treatment here and every time I move even slightly he is off my lap like a racing greyhound out of the starting gate.  I know it doesn't hurt because I've got some of the stuff on me more than once, they just don't like feeling greasy.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2022)

And done!


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 26, 2022)

Just been given this from a friend - sending our two boys crackers 😼😺


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> A present from Vic on Friday - “Nutkin” is pictured lying in state before his official burial (when the bin men came on Saturday). Thought there might have been a queue to view him/her as it seems to be a national pastime these days but alas, Nutkin rests in one piece (not in pieces as Vic was so efficient there wasn’t a mark on him). Amen.
> 
> View attachment 344489


A squirrel is a very impressive catch. They always strike me as among the most nimble of potential prey.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 26, 2022)

stavros said:


> A squirrel is a very impressive catch. They always strike me as among the most nimble of potential prey.


Yep - having had to dispose of several who’ve fallen prey to Vic, I’m amazed as to their weight and muscularity compared to his fluffy and quiet build and gentle nature. It doesn’t seem to put him off one bit 😳


----------



## polly (Sep 26, 2022)

Poor Wicket has a big lump at the back of her neck, which seems to be painful to touch. She's also off her food a bit, I hope just because she's in pain and nothing more sinister. Going to call the vet tomorrow. She's just begged some tuna off my husband and had a little cuddle so she's not about to die, but it's a bit worrying.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 26, 2022)

"I will not look at your shitty camera. I will only pose if you use something half-decent."


----------



## ddraig (Sep 26, 2022)

Hope Wicket gets better quickly!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2022)

polly said:


> Poor Wicket has a big lump at the back of her neck, which seems to be painful to touch. She's also off her food a bit, I hope just because she's in pain and nothing more sinister. Going to call the vet tomorrow. She's just begged some tuna off my husband and had a little cuddle so she's not about to die, but it's a bit worrying.



get well soon, wicket


----------



## polly (Sep 26, 2022)

Ahh thanks all. She has at least come in tonight - I was really worrying about her staying out in the rain and cold, like she normally insists on doing  Seems a bit happier.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 27, 2022)

Hola from Marvellous


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## moose (Sep 27, 2022)

^ What a lovely image of mutual admiration! 😍


----------



## ddraig (Sep 27, 2022)

Super crossed paws pose


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 28, 2022)

moose said:


> ^ What a lovely image of mutual admiration! 😍


Shortly after this, he went downstairs and bit Mr K's thumb


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 28, 2022)

This cheeky article is sulking on top of the wardrobe


----------



## Numbers (Sep 28, 2022)

Best thing about WFH is my work colleagues.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 28, 2022)

ddraig said:


> View attachment 344724
> Super crossed paws pose


Snap!


----------



## Numbers (Sep 28, 2022)

Someonebody is getting High tonight.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 28, 2022)

More Rogue / Chloe sisterly love (Rogue is the one who initiates it)


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 28, 2022)

..


----------



## bcuster (Sep 28, 2022)

I thought this was a really interesting article. Currently, I am feeding what I think is an abandoned black cat.   His owner died (I believe) and the poor fellow has been left to fend for himself. I feed him once daily. I often wonder what he's up to when I'm not around. The below contains some clues:









						The Hidden World of Cats: What Our Feline Friends Are Doing When We’re Not Looking
					

Most pet cats are free to roam, but where do they go and what do they get up to? We fitted six cats with GPS trackers and found out.




					getpocket.com


----------



## Numbers (Sep 28, 2022)

Get High, Chill.


----------



## LDC (Sep 28, 2022)

Word.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## story (Sep 29, 2022)

.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2022)

Sun cats
Wondering what the hooman wants!


----------



## Numbers (Sep 29, 2022)

My Man Dennis Brown.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 29, 2022)

Sorry for sofa, cat was sick on it as soon as we bought it


----------



## polly (Sep 30, 2022)

I can't find Wicket  The vet couldn't give me an appointment until this afternoon, and she's been obviously unwell but ok, playing a bit, allowing me to hand feed her little pieces of chicken etc. But we haven't seen her since yesterday morning. I am worried she's gone off to die  Probably catastrophising - she is grumpy af and loves being outside, but usually comes in for food. At the moment she has no appetite so there's no motivation. Really hoping she shows up before her appointment later. Bet she makes an appearance just as they switch to emergency weekend hours/fees


----------



## polly (Sep 30, 2022)

Found her! Locked in now until her appointment.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 30, 2022)

Plant Based Cat.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 30, 2022)

Sadly he has arthritis in his back legs


----------



## Epona (Sep 30, 2022)

Saw the resident cat at Cody Dock (fluffy red boy, extremely friendly, always comes out when there are lots of people on site and wanders round getting attention from everyone) catch a rat today - it was most impressive, he was trotting around with it in his mouth and it was screeching.

Unfortunately at the time I was up to my elbows in a bucket of water cleaning bird feeders and couldn't take a photo.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 30, 2022)

Lil’ Bob getting a Friday forehead massage


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Sadly he has arthritis in his back legs



neighbour's 14 year old kitteh has arthritis

it doesn't stop her starting fights with dogs though


----------



## polly (Sep 30, 2022)

We never made it to the vet this evening. As soon as I picked her up to put her in the carrier, she bent backwards and started panting and yowling. Rushed her into the car and she died en route to the vet. My poor love. We didn't even have a year with her, but at least she spent the last 11 months in safety, warmth and love.



I think we'll take a break from cat ownership for a bit while we heal. But I will still lurk this thread!


----------



## Epona (Sep 30, 2022)

polly I am so sorry to hear this, what a horrible turn of events.  Not surprised that you want to have a bit of a break to process it and recover.

I'm shocked to hear what has happened, was checking the thread for updates to hear what the vet had said and what medication etc., so I know you must be really suffering and probably struggling to take it all in.

Lots of love to you and yours.

Rest in Peace little Wicket


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 30, 2022)

polly said:


> We never made it to the vet this evening. As soon as I picked her up to put her in the carrier, she bent backwards and started panting and yowling. Rushed her into the car and she died en route to the vet. My poor love. We didn't even have a year with her, but at least she spent the last 11 months in safety, warmth and love.
> 
> View attachment 345231
> 
> I think we'll take a break from cat ownership for a bit while we heal. But I will still lurk this thread!


So sorry x


----------



## polly (Sep 30, 2022)

I want to love react those posts but that gurning face is all wrong. Thank you though x



Epona said:


> polly I am so sorry to hear this, what a horrible turn of events.  Not surprised that you want to have a bit of a break to process it and recover.
> 
> I'm shocked to hear what has happened, was checking the thread for updates to hear what the vet had said and what medication etc., so I know you must be really suffering and probably struggling to take it all in.
> 
> ...



Thanks Epona. We are all in shock - she had really only been a bit off her food for a week  

My kids strong-armed me into getting her a week after our last cat died, but this time I think we will wait for a cat to find us, as they seem to do.


----------



## oryx (Sep 30, 2022)

Oh no, polly , so sorry to hear that.


----------



## polly (Sep 30, 2022)

Thanks xx I won't bum out the entire thread, but I read a twitter thread last night of people who had elderly rescue animals, and there were loads of pictures and stories of lovely cats and dogs who had only spent a few months, a year etc with their owners. It was a really timely thing to read and I think it prepared me for this, despite her not seeming particularly unwell. It is kind of the deal when you have an old rescue with a hard past. Doesn't stop it breaking your heart though.

Send cat pics :/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 30, 2022)

rest in purrs, wicket

(((( polly and family ))))


----------



## smmudge (Sep 30, 2022)

Oh no sorry (((polly)))  at least she had you and felt cared for in the end

Don't feel like there should only be happy posts here, as a pet thread it's here for the hard times as much as the good x


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2022)

oh no, that's so sad and horrible
and a shock
So sorry for you!
I had to unwatch and avoid this thread for quite a while after we lost Molly
take care


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm so sorry for your loss polly. RIP lovely Wicket.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm so sorry polly xx


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2022)

So sorry to hear that Polly.  Remember the good time you had.  Long or short it doesn't matter.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2022)

After being indoors since the 21st of August we decided to let Orson out this morning.  

The first three weeks he was obviously ill and hardly moving at all, the two / three weeks after that he kind of knew he still needed to be careful and so wasn't bothered.  The last week he has been meowing constantly and fighting with Ozzie so we made the decision that he is well enough, off pain killers and anti inflammatories, and still fine.  

I wasn't in but other half said he was so cautious at first and couldn't believe the back door was open.  Back to normal going in and out the cat flap after a few hours.  

I've been so proud of Ozzie though.  Also an outdoor cat but through the whole of this time when the catflap has been in only, she's very patiently stood by the back door when she's wanted to go out with no whinging and just having the faith that we will open it for her.  

Love my cats.


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 30, 2022)

Sorry for your loss polly.x


----------



## Epona (Sep 30, 2022)

I understand the sort of not wanting to take over the thread concerns, but please do know that if you want to talk about it or have a cry here, that is part of what the thread is here for, and we are here to listen and sympathise and support.
So please don't think those sorts of posts are unwelcome here, we've all been through loss and have felt similar, this thread is just as much for those moments as it is the happy or funny ones.


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 30, 2022)

Leopard sandwich.


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 30, 2022)

polly said:


> We never made it to the vet this evening. As soon as I picked her up to put her in the carrier, she bent backwards and started panting and yowling. Rushed her into the car and she died en route to the vet. My poor love. We didn't even have a year with her, but at least she spent the last 11 months in safety, warmth and love.
> 
> View attachment 345231
> 
> I think we'll take a break from cat ownership for a bit while we heal. But I will still lurk this thread!


Oh dear - so sorry. Any time (long or short) with these beautiful creatures is time well spent and something for which we’re all grateful. 🙁


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 30, 2022)

Don't know if this will work?


----------



## Epona (Sep 30, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> Don't know if this will work?




The mammals might be chilling, but the fish are feeling a bit anxious


----------



## story (Sep 30, 2022)

polly said:


> I want to love react those posts but that gurning face is all wrong. Thank you though x
> 
> 
> 
> ...




polly I’m sorry to hear this news. This does sound like a harsh blow indeed,

(also sorry I posted in the wrong thread…. )


----------



## philosophical (Oct 1, 2022)

Feeling sorry for Wicket and Polly and co.
It must be gut wrenching.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 1, 2022)

Cats have started to use the cat wheel on their own!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2022)

Weekend morning service


----------



## moose (Oct 1, 2022)

Sorry about your cat, polly  Hope another one finds you when you are ready


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 1, 2022)

Dandred said:


> Cats have started to use the cat wheel on their own!
> 
> View attachment 345291


I'm so glad, not least cos you posted a photo! Love that there's even a queue for the ride!


----------



## Nikkormat (Oct 1, 2022)

Estee investigating the book shelf a couple of mornings ago.



Edit to add: and right now, resting on my girlfriend's rucksack.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2022)

Viv's got a great big notch out of her ear  She came in with it all bloody last night. It's cleaner now but still raw edged. 



She doesn't seem bothered, so I guess we'll just keep an eye out for infection and let it heal? Can't imagine a vet would have much useful input at this stage.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 1, 2022)

((( polly 🐱 )))


----------



## A380 (Oct 1, 2022)

Sorry to read this polly


----------



## story (Oct 1, 2022)

I’ve recovered from the shock of this now so here’s our recent news….

I posted then deleted something the other night, and here’s what happened.


Cat and I were out walking, as we do. We were near the Big Road, but not by it. A drunk person lurched past us very suddenly and took a sharp veer towards Cat, who darted under a parked car. Drunk person started shouting ”Oh! There’s a cat! Here kitty kitty! There’s a cat under the car!“ and made stumbling movements towards the car. I was saying “It’s fine, he’s alright, he’s with me, that’s okay“ etc but drunk person was now laser focused and leant down, then fell, to look under the car.

By horrible coincidence an ambulance went by on the Big Road and blurted it’s siren, which startled Cat, who then ran out from under the car and out into the road. He whirled round to look back but was still in the road. I stayed very still while my heart reached out to him to come back or go over, because a car was coming down the street. Drunk person pointed at Cat and said ”He’s there! He’s there!” which both  distracted and startled him and I saw the moving car apparently hit my cat. I swear I heard the impact.

Car stopped, then went on. Drunk person was suddenly silent and preoccupied with other things ( or at any rate completely faded out of my awareness) while I called him. He ran like the wind over the road to the other side while I made sure to keep my eye on him. He went down the street, over the Big Road (miraculously missing another car) over the wall and across the common. I saw him galloping like a whirling scattered ghost running for the far fence line, where he disappeared into the Ivy.

As soon as I lost sight of him I started moving and ran to where I’d seen him disappear. I called and called his name as loud as I could over and over again. There is a big estate block there and I imagine I woke or disturbed people already in bed. I searched the base of the fence, through all the Ivy and overgrowth but there was no trace of him. I walked the fence line back and forth constantly calling and seeking him. I had a vision of seeing him bloodied and at bay somewhere. I climbed over the fence and went all along on the inside, checked all the ground floor balconies, all the edges, under all the bushes, through the brambles. I went back over the fence onto the common and checked the fence line again, calling all the time and stopping to listen. He has no meow, or only a very small one, so I made sure, when there was no traffic, to be still and listen.

Judging by the way he ran, I assumed he’d been hit in the rear end. I was fearing a broken pelvis or internal injuries. I searched for an hour, then went back to my flat just in case he’d somehow gone home and to get a better torch than the one on my phone. I searched til I was exhausted, then came home.

I felt weirdly detached. I knew he’d been hit, so I knew he was in pain and fear. But I couldn’t work out where he’d gone or how he’d done it and that seemed to flummox any further thought. The fence was intact and I hadn’t seen him climb it. In my searching I’d not seen any holes in the fence and it was chest high to me so not an easy leap. I kept listening for my own feelings but I had nothing of my own, only determination and awareness of his fear and suffering.

My plan was to sleep, then first thing check with the local vets and then ask at the flats around the common and widen the search. I was pretty sure that if he could, he’d come home, or at least try, so I was also worried he‘d get part way, fall into exhaustion and creep under a gate or behind a wall somewhere.

About 2 hours after I lay down I woke up to the sound of the cat flap clack and then the loudest meow I’ve heard from him. I called his name, sat up and was getting out of bed when he was suddenly there. I fully expected to see him broken and bloodied but he leapt onto the bed with ease, pretty much into my arms, purring so hard and loud I thought he’d choke. I hugged him as hard as he’d allow, then checked him all over,

Not a scratch.

I got up and he led me to the kitchen for some food, I watched him walking, no limp, no sway, no sign of any injury at all. I watched him eat, again with no sign of distress or injury, and we went back to bed. He had a good wash, cuddled up beside my shoulder and laid his paw in my hand, gently flexing his claws once or twice, he sighed and purred for a bit, then went to his preferred spot at my feet and crashed out.

The next morning I checked him all over again but he seems to have escaped injury completely, and he’s been fine since.

I think he must have lost one of his lives that night. I have no clue how he got throough or over that fence, or along it without me seeing.

Him coming home means crossed the big road. I’m both bothered by that and very proud of him for managing to find his way home safely.

I imagine some will be thinking “I knew that would happen, it was only a matter of time, walking the night streets with a cat is asking for trouble” and that may be right, but it gives us both such joy I don’t think I’ll stop. I’ll be more cautious about staying away from the big road, which is a shame cos he absolutely loves being on the common.

Anyway, that’s our news.


----------



## story (Oct 1, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Viv's got a great big notch out of her ear  She came in with it all bloody last night. It's cleaner now but still raw edged.
> 
> View attachment 345335
> 
> She doesn't seem bothered, so I guess we'll just keep an eye out for infection and let it heal? Can't imagine a vet would have much useful input at this stage.




That’s a pretty impressive notch there.

I suspect cats compare their ear notches with each other for props. They probably angle their heads in such a way as to accentuate the notches when meeting and greeting each other.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2022)

story said:


> Anyway, that’s our news.



 but  at kitty coming home safe


----------



## story (Oct 1, 2022)

I confess that I’m mystified by the miracle of no injury. I was absolutely certain he’d been hit by the car.





ETA
Just for the record, I know cats running in traffic is also terribly dangerous as a cause of traffic accident too. I just feel that we all got very lucky that night.


----------



## Epona (Oct 1, 2022)

story said:


> I’ve recovered from the shock of this now so here’s our recent news….
> 
> I posted then deleted something the other night, and here’s what happened.
> 
> ...



Christ I read that with my heart in my mouth.

So glad he is OK.

Very worrying time for you, I can only imagine the relief when he returned unharmed.

Love to you both!


----------



## Epona (Oct 1, 2022)

If he was badly frightened, he might have been running with his tail tucked down which might have looked a bit odd or given him an odd gait.

Keep an eye out for any signs that something isn't right, cats are good at hiding pain so if there's any sign of anything wrong (appetite, energy levels, gait, behaviour, piss or shit not right, sitting in an odd position - slightly hunched rather than relaxed can be a sign of internal pain) - get him checked ofc.

Sounds like he had a narrow escape bless him.


----------



## story (Oct 1, 2022)

Epona said:


> If he was badly frightened, he might have been running with his tail tucked down which might have looked a bit odd or given him an odd gait.
> 
> Keep an eye out for any signs that something isn't right, cats are good at hiding pain so if there's any sign of anything wrong (appetite, energy levels, gait, behaviour, piss or shit not right, sitting in an odd position - slightly hunched rather than relaxed can be a sign of internal pain) - get him checked ofc.
> 
> Sounds like he had a narrow escape bless him.



I’ve been checking and keeping an eye on him. He is either absolutely unscathed, or the best little masker in town.

It wasn’t so much the way he was running that gave me to believe he’d been hit so much as the sound of impact and where he was when the car apparently hit him.


Yes, a very narrow escape! He’s definitely down to 8 lives now, I reckon.


----------



## Epona (Oct 1, 2022)

story said:


> I’ve been checking and keeping an eye on him. He is either absolutely unscathed, or the best little masker in town.
> 
> It wasn’t so much the way he was running that gave me to believe he’d been hit so much as the sound of impact and where he was when the car apparently hit him.
> 
> ...



You know what, the sound of impact could have been something shifting in the boot of the car if they braked suddenly, rather than the sound of them hitting your cat - here's hoping.

Idiot drunk not only nearly did for your cat, but also nearly caused a road accident in the process 

Not your fault for wanting a nightly wander with your cat, I've read your tales of your walks with him and it sounds lovely.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2022)

story said:


> I confess that I’m mystified by the miracle of no injury. I was absolutely certain he’d been hit by the car.





Epona said:


> If he was badly frightened, he might have been running with his tail tucked down which might have looked a bit odd or given him an odd gait.



i have only once - in 30 + years of driving - done a full scale emergency stop, and that was when a kitty ran across the road in front of me at night.

didn't feel or hear any bump, and no sign of kitty when i got out, so i must have missed them by the thickness of their tail hairs...

story - i can't remember if your resident kitty will wear a collar, and i may well be stating the obvious, but you can get high visibility / reflective collars - may be worthwhile for night walkies

out of curiosity, i searched and you can get full kitty high-vis jackets



presume they come with a disclaimer for any injuries that hooman might incur trying to get kitty to wear it


----------



## polly (Oct 1, 2022)

Oh story 😨 How terrifying and what a relief to have him back safely.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 1, 2022)

polly I'm so gutted for you and the family. I know how much you loved Wicket. Don't worry about taking over the thread, we're here for you any time.

story so glad your boy's OK! That sounds really scary but don't blame yourself. You didn't do anything wrong and he's back in one piece.

Me and Lilith are currently cuddling.


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 1, 2022)

story What a relief! I'm glad Cat is ok.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 1, 2022)

Story got reading your story and got to a part I couldn't bear to read on, so scrolled and was so thankful that there was a good ending. But my gosh my heart was in my mouth there.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 1, 2022)

polly...very sorry to read about Wicket... 😥

story...I think I've said it before? You need to write a cat novel. 
Your true stories are epic!


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 2, 2022)

Well, this is nice


----------



## polly (Oct 2, 2022)

Thanks for the kindness everyone. This is a bit self indulgent but I wanted to write a last post about her here, for posterity! And because I know everyone here gets it.

We buried Wicket yesterday. Absolutely surreal and I think the sadness has only just hit me now. I can't quite grasp that she's gone. My son asked if we could frame a photo of her for the grave so I've just been putting them all into an album for him and his sister to choose from - it's lovely seeing her progression from terrified shelter cat to relaxed and demanding family cat. I'm gutted that we didn't have longer to keep building that trust and love, because I know there was more to come.

They told us at the shelter that she didn't play, but she was the most playful cat I've owned! She was fierce and fast, and hilarious trying to take corners at full pelt - but she wasn't a hunter and co-existed with the birds in the garden really happily. Recently, she would sleep under the feeders and they were profoundly unbothered  A reasonable mouser though, actually. Best way.

She was a little pig - 'food motivated' they called it at the CPL  - and would demand more food as soon as she could see any of the plate.

I'll miss her beautiful feather duster tail and the way the long fur came through her toe pads, like a design fault. And her pretty face. And the way she would lie on me in the evening, slowly getting closer and closer to my face with her kneading claws. It was really painful  I will miss getting up and not having her rub her little face on my feet as I get her food ready. I guess I won't miss the way she would only ever shit in the dining room.

I wish my last memory of her wasn't so awful. But that's part of the deal isn't it.

First and last photos (before she got ill). Bye baby.


----------



## Epona (Oct 2, 2022)

What a beautiful tribute to her ❤️


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2022)

polly  I’m so sorry.  Poor you lot.  But not poor Wicket. Lucky Wicket.  What a retirement you gave her.  Even her death wasn’t too dreadful, by the sounds of it.  Xx


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2022)

polly said:


> Thanks for the kindness everyone. This is a bit self indulgent but I wanted to write a last post about her here, for posterity! And because I know everyone here gets it.
> 
> We buried Wicket yesterday. Absolutely surreal and I think the sadness has only just hit me now. I can't quite grasp that she's gone. My son asked if we could frame a photo of her for the grave so I've just been putting them all into an album for him and his sister to choose from - it's lovely seeing her progression from terrified shelter cat to relaxed and demanding family cat. I'm gutted that we didn't have longer to keep building that trust and love, because I know there was more to come.
> 
> ...


What a lovely eulogy! RIP Wicket.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 2, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I thought this was a really interesting article. Currently, I am feeding what I think is an abandoned black cat.   His owner died (I believe) and the poor fellow has been left to fend for himself. I feed him once daily. I often wonder what he's up to when I'm not around. The below contains some clues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, as the time for Tim to start to roam looms upon me, I’ve been thinking about getting an AirTag to put on his collar.  Not because I want to track him in real time, but because of the helpless trauma people have when their cats disappear into then locked sheds or garages (or get catnapped by neighbours) and don’t come home. 

Anyone have thoughts?  I love him so much I can’t bear the thought of losing him somewhere.


----------



## polly (Oct 2, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> So, as the time for Tim to start to roam looms upon me, I’ve been thinking about getting an AirTag to put on his collar.  Not because I want to track him in real time, but because of the helpless trauma people have when their cats disappear into then locked sheds or garages (or get catnapped by neighbours) and don’t come home.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts?  I love him so much I can’t bear the thought of losing him somewhere.



I can't think of any reason why not? I track my kids, which is debatably much more problematic! Like you say, if he gets shut in a shed or something, it will spare you both a lot of anguish.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 2, 2022)

It should go without saying the love react is for you, and for the lovely writing about a beautiful and much-loved creature. RIP gorgeous Wicket.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Anyone have thoughts?



only question would be how expensive the tag thing is, and how good he is at losing collars (although suppose there's a chance of finding the collar even if it's no longer attached to kitty.) 

one kitty i lived with a while ago would never keep a collar on more than a day, and we rapidly gave up on the idea

another kitty i lived with would tend to lose a collar a few times a year, then get annoyed that the cat flap wouldn't open (it required a fairly basic magnet thing on their collars, so i had to keep a supply of spare magnets as well as spare collars)


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2022)

She's really digging the cat tower atm.


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 2, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> She's really digging the cat tower atm.
> 
> View attachment 345502
> 
> View attachment 345503


So sweet! Hope her ear is getting better.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 2, 2022)

polly said:


> Thanks for the kindness everyone. This is a bit self indulgent but I wanted to write a last post about her here, for posterity! And because I know everyone here gets it.
> 
> We buried Wicket yesterday. Absolutely surreal and I think the sadness has only just hit me now. I can't quite grasp that she's gone. My son asked if we could frame a photo of her for the grave so I've just been putting them all into an album for him and his sister to choose from - it's lovely seeing her progression from terrified shelter cat to relaxed and demanding family cat. I'm gutted that we didn't have longer to keep building that trust and love, because I know there was more to come.
> 
> ...



Really, really sorry for your loss, but what a beautiful tribute.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 2, 2022)

Catching the final rays


----------



## story (Oct 2, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i have only once - in 30 + years of driving - done a full scale emergency stop, and that was when a kitty ran across the road in front of me at night.
> 
> didn't feel or hear any bump, and no sign of kitty when i got out, so i must have missed them by the thickness of their tail hairs...
> 
> ...




My sister has two cats, one of whom simply will not tolerate a collar while the other actively enjoyed wearing her walking harness and prefers to keep it on all the time. Not sure if my chap would tolerate a harness to be honest. He doesn’t mind his collar but he dislikes being touched for more than a couple of minutes so I wonder if the feel of the harness would bother him. And when we go walking he darts about rather than walk right beside me so I think he’d rebel at the constraint. If people come along the pavement he ducks under a parked car, he likes to pop through fences and up garden paths and then run on and appear on a garden wall ahead of me. A harness would make all that impossibl.





spanglechick said:


> So, as the time for Tim to start to roam looms upon me, I’ve been thinking about getting an AirTag to put on his collar.  Not because I want to track him in real time, but because of the helpless trauma people have when their cats disappear into then locked sheds or garages (or get catnapped by neighbours) and don’t come home.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts?  I love him so much I can’t bear the thought of losing him somewhere.



The other night I would have given a lot for some way to locate Cat when he disappeared. And I’m constantly fascinated by the mystery of where he goes when he’s out and about. I’m going to look into this idea.

But also spanglechick , it’s pretty much inevitable that at some point you’ll go through the worry of not knowing where he is. Even indoor cars can disappear for long periods of time and then suddenly appear at your ankle, yawning and stretching as if they’ve just got off a long haul flight, and you’ll never know where they were, even though you search a thousand years. Outdoor cats just go about their business. Coming home is also part of their business, so mostly, if they’re happy at home, they do. I must have mentioned the cat who would go off for three days at a time, come home for catnip and a wash and a long crash-out sleep, a belly full of food, and then fuck off again. We worried about him the first couple of times, and then didn’t worry, just missed him. That was his way.

Cats are more like flat mates than they are like pets.

So I‘d say Yes, if it’s within budget, get one of these things, and please share with the thread what you learn about Tim’s private life.



By the way, when allowing a cat to stretch their territory, I carry them around the area a bit. This should be pretty easy for you cos he likes the sling thing. Actually, yiu may not need to do this since you’ve already carried him around in the sling so he already has a sense of the lay of the land, local topography etc. I’ll carry them slowly and close to my body, stopping to turn in various directions, especially at the doorways, at the corner etc. I do this at least a couple of times. I also spend time outside with them the first few times and make “here I am, this is homestead” kinda noises, like saying their name and other familiar sounds, so they as they wander they have Homebase in their ear. and I’m very hot on having a particular whistle for particular things. So right now there are two main whistles, one for “come on, come back, come here” and another for “where are you, I can’t see you, make yourself known to me”.

There is a third that’s just used for our walks that says “Ready for a walk? Wanna keep moving? I’m walking over her, wanna come too?” this one works as invitation to go for a walk while we are still at home, suggestion for a walk if I encounter him outside as I’m getting home, and also while we are walking when I change direction or go round a corner. 

I’ll use all three whistles when we’re out walking, but they do have different meanings and he does seem to understand the specifics.

Oh, and there’s a whistle for “It’s me, I’m home, I’m here” that I use as I arrive at the gate because he can be a bit jumpy when strangers come to the door. I’m sure the sound and smell of me is quite sufficient so I think this one is for me rather than him, if I’m honest.


----------



## story (Oct 2, 2022)

I invited him for a walk last night and he was reluctant. He hovered at the door, yes, no, not sure, I want to but also I don’t want to… so I encouraged him and promised not to go towards the common. We went for a short walk around the block and he was much less bold than in recent weeks, but also glad to be out and about and perked up when he realised we were doing a short and familiar route. I think his adventure last week really knocked his courage, but despite that he was so brave to come with me last night.


----------



## Epona (Oct 2, 2022)

Mine have always been indoor only, but for cats that go outdoors I think it would be fascinating to have a tracker on them to find out where they go and spend time!

A collar which has some reflective material is also a great idea to make them more visible to traffic.

Make sure to use a safety collar - you do not want a cat to get strangled/hanged if the collar gets caught in something.  I wouldn't put a harness of any sort on a cat and allow it to roam without a leash as it would be difficult to get out of if it got caught on something and the cat could badly injure itself or get stuck somewhere dangerous - harnesses have a particular use with cats and that is for walking them on an extendible leash, which some cats like, not for free roaming.  Yes the breakaway safety feature does mean you go through collars a bit, but better collars than cats.  And if the collar has a tracker attached, presumably you would be able to retrieve the tracker in the event that the collar came off in order to put it on the next collar.


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2022)

"Shall I jump up and say hello?"


"Or shall I go and see what's happening over there?"


"Ah fuck it; I'm just going to lie down instead."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2022)

story said:


> I must have mentioned the cat who would go off for three days at a time, come home for catnip and a wash and a long crash-out sleep, a belly full of food, and then fuck off again. We worried about him the first couple of times, and then didn’t worry, just missed him. That was his way.



likewise one of the mogs i used to live with would bugger off for the weekend now and then, and would come home monday evening (or occasionally a day or so later), have a big feed then sleep for 24 hours...


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 2, 2022)

2 different moods


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 2, 2022)

I've found that collars get lost less often if you loosen them to be slacker than usual. There are probably a number of factors at play, but I was surprised to learn this. Someone suggested I try it after the disappearance of many collars and it defnitely worked for my cat.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 2, 2022)

Billy first to the new box today. Thinking about calling him Bobby (sands) instead.
His over burying of turds flicked one 3ft up the wall the other day, and he's not keen on the hooded trays.


----------



## bcuster (Oct 2, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> So, as the time for Tim to start to roam looms upon me, I’ve been thinking about getting an AirTag to put on his collar.  Not because I want to track him in real time, but because of the helpless trauma people have when their cats disappear into then locked sheds or garages (or get catnapped by neighbours) and don’t come home.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts?  I love him so much I can’t bear the thought of losing him somewhere.


I wouldn’t hesitate to put a tag on him… the article is a bit romantic in tone. I’d take a more practical and responsible approach to an outdoor cat that I was fully invested in emotionally


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2022)

Vic behind the voile


----------



## moose (Oct 3, 2022)

Air tags look really big for a small cat - is there nothing smaller on the market? Snagging potential looks huge!


----------



## Reno (Oct 3, 2022)

Dangerous predator, seamlessly blending into his surroundings.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2022)

Reno said:


> Dangerous predator, seamlessly blending into his surroundings.



did you get the sofa to match the cat, or the cat to match the sofa?


----------



## Reno (Oct 3, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> did you get the sofa to match the cat, or the cat to match the sofa?


The cat arrived 10 year before the sofa. I do like a all things ginger tho.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 3, 2022)

After several months of hanging out everywhere else,  Vastra has rejoined  me working in the spare room to laze around behind me


----------



## Numbers (Oct 3, 2022)

Oi, fellas...


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Oi, fellas...
> 
> View attachment 345669


Nice symmetry 😺


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Nice symmetry 😺



an equicateral triangle...


----------



## Leighsw2 (Oct 3, 2022)

We had this one in our block yesterday:

Took up residence, didn't move all day, refused all offers of food and water (turned down salmon!) sort of trembled when anyone came near. In the end, one of my neighbours put it out and apparently it seemed glad to go! All very odd......


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2022)

great pic


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 3, 2022)

moose said:


> Air tags look really big for a small cat - is there nothing smaller on the market? Snagging potential looks huge!
> 
> View attachment 345622


The holders I’m looking at are in line with the collar.  Less likely to get caught on things. 

Like this.   



An AirTag is less than £35 and if you already have Apple devices they do the job without the need to buy into a pet tracker subscription service. 


The purpose made cat tracker collars are more lozenge-shaped but bulky too.  They cost about £45 plus subscription.


----------



## moose (Oct 3, 2022)

Ah, that looks better!


----------



## Leighsw2 (Oct 3, 2022)

Nice that people like the pic, though I was hoping the cat people on this thread could offer some clue to its behaviour? (that was Waitrose skinless and boneless salmon it turned down!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Nice that people like the pic, though I was hoping the cat people on this thread could offer some clue to its behaviour? (that was Waitrose skinless and boneless salmon it turned down!)



sounds like s/he was scared - cornered in an unfamiliar environment with unfamiliar people.  some kittehs are naturally more friendly, some kittehs are put off dealing with hoomans after bad experience/s.

have they been back?


----------



## Leighsw2 (Oct 3, 2022)

No, it's vanished. I though it might be a feral one (we have them in Brixton) and then I was worried it might be sick. Strangest thing is that it made no sound at all!


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2022)

Aye, sounds to me as if the cat had got in somehow then got scared and wasn't sure how to get back out - this happens.
A lot of cats are very quiet (especially if scared) so I wouldn't worry about that too much.
Hopefully s/he's just gone back home, relieved that someone relocated them back outside the building.

Btw. salmon isn't great for cats (too oily, can cause diarrhoea, fish can also exacerbate urinary health issues that are common in cats)  and it isn't a given that they will eat it as they don't really predate on fish much - sure some like it, but not all do.  My Sonic would always turn his nose up at the offer of fish. Or try it and drop it on the floor.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2022)

I would love to get a tracker for Orson as he is the one that tends to roam, but I have no chance of getting a collar on him.  We've tried a couple of times and he acts as if we are pouring boiling oil in him and gets his front paws stuck in the collar in his panic to get it off, it's terrifying.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2022)

Just went on a bit of a Google of trackers spanglechick and you may be better of considering Tile rather than airtag.  All the tile models (various sizes) have a much larger range than air tag.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 4, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Just went on a bit of a Google of trackers spanglechick and you may be better of considering Tile rather than airtag.  All the tile models (various sizes) have a much larger range than air tag.


Hmm.  But the AirTag work on  the apple “find my phone” functionality.  Which is more or less limitless as it pings off all the iPhones in the area.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Hmm.  But the AirTag work on  the apple “find my phone” functionality.  Which is more or less limitless as it pings off all the iPhones in the area.


Oh fair enough then.  I was looking at the Bluetooth range which is 33ft compared to up to 400.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 4, 2022)

One thing that happens if you’re a scrounger cat like my friend Bloom is you develop a good series of looks of anticipation. Like this one this morning.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2022)

He has such lovely markings.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 4, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> He has such lovely markings.



On his front legs he has a dark patch on each which is what he licks to wash his face. It’s like he has a couple of ready made flannels.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 4, 2022)

My daughters were absolutely smitten today by a beautiful caramel coloured adolescent cat, posing in a window by their school. Actually sitting on a cat tree! 😍

After a bit of a shame rollercoaster today, can I ask about fleas? Trillian had her  annual booster today and we discovered she had flea dirt. Vet ran a comb through a small patch of back fur a few times and it came out covered in little black specs. Vet immediately stepped back, said she was infested and basically gave me a scolding - which at the time I thought was well deserved as it’s hard keeping up with an infrequent treatment. Huge panics stations but we’ve now hoovered all the upstairs carpets and beds, and I’ve just sat down to do more brushing.

Thing is there’s absolutely no other flea dirt on her - well maybe the odd spec but nothing like that small patch on her back. I’ve gone over every white patch of her body (most of it) and in most places there’s no signs at all. I found one actual flea (now squished) but only one, and I haven’t felt bitten recently and I’m normally quite sensitive. 

So basically
a) how much do individual fleas poo?
b) do fleas tend to only live in small areas of cat,
c) do fleas have designated toilet areas, or
d) has somebody been sprinkling poppy seeds on my cat?


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> My daughters were absolutely smitten today by a beautiful caramel coloured adolescent cat, posing in a window by their school. Actually sitting on a cat tree! 😍
> 
> After a bit of a shame rollercoaster today, can I ask about fleas? Trillian had her  annual booster today and we discovered she had flea dirt. Vet ran a comb through a small patch of back fur a few times and it came out covered in little black specs. Vet immediately stepped back, said she was infested and basically gave me a scolding - which at the time I thought was well deserved as it’s hard keeping up with an infrequent treatment. Huge panics stations but we’ve now hoovered all the upstairs carpets and beds, and I’ve just sat down to do more brushing.
> 
> ...



b) - absolutely yes, around the back of the neck and at the base of the tail, which is why vets particularly run a flea comb through those areas during a checkup.  They are areas a cat cannot so easily scratch/groom.

It is an absolute pain in the arse to get an infestation but it happens - flea treating the cat alone using drop on treatments (please only use vet recommended ones as some you can buy in shops are quite toxic and may not deal with fleas if there is any resistance - fleas can become resistant to chemicals - you can buy the treatments elsewhere than your vet but please get the one the vet says currently works and make sure to get the correct dose) can take several months to clear it all up - hoovering and spraying (eggs are laid in bedding/carpets etc) will speed that up a bit.

Don't feel shame, it really is a case of "shit happens" if you have animals with fur, usually can't be helped (although keeping up with whatever flea preventative regime the vet recommends certainly helps).  It is very easy to bring in flea eggs on your shoes/trousers walking through grass which is where they lay eggs when outdoors.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 4, 2022)

Thank you Epona , yeah I read about flea eggs being all over lawns  Not sure how you can control for that. I guess it’s getting cold at least now.

She seems happy enough, doesn’t look particularly itchy, none of us sensitive humans seem to have any bites, so it’s hard to know how long it’s been going on for 🤷

Are there any sprays you’d recommend?

Photo for tax


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Thank you Epona , yeah I read about flea eggs being all over lawns  Not sure how you can control for that. I guess it’s getting cold at least now.
> 
> She seems happy enough, doesn’t look particularly itchy, none of us sensitive humans seem to have any bites, so it’s hard to know how long it’s been going on for 🤷
> 
> ...



Ah the gorgeous Trillian!! ❤️

You might be able to get a sense of the scale of the issue if she doesn't mind being groomed - put down some damp sheets of kitchen towel and groom her over it (just with her ordinary brush/comb) - any flea shit will leach blood into the damp kitchen towel and turn it red or rust coloured.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 4, 2022)

On the plus size she seems in good shape for a 12 year old lady


----------



## stdP (Oct 5, 2022)

Coraline's occasionally picked up a bunch of fleas from her expeditions - we live in an area heavy with other cats*, dogs and foxes so there's plenty of them laying in wait for an unsuspecting mog. I try and brush her every day or so with the flea comb to check but it normally becomes obvious when she scratches and grooms way more often than usual. My partner's usually the only one to get noticeably bitten. As well as the back of the neck and base fo the tail, check their belly and the bit between their rear legs as well if their patience and claws permit it.

I'll second Epona's comment about the flea treatments - get ones from the vet if you can, the supermarket ones are frequently utter shite. We've used a Bayer one called Advocate - a monthly splurge on the back of the neck but we don't need to apply it that often - to very good effect (and usually combine application on the mog with a good hoover and some Indorex flea spray on her usual sleeping areas).

* There's at least seven or eight different cats that'll habitually traipse through the garden and around, usually in set shift patterns at different times of the day to avoid one another.

Speaking of which - here's a better place for it than the "have you turned the central heating on yet?" thread but it's clearly now parky enough for Her Mogjesty to want to spend her downtime on her favourite heated sleeping surface - on my lap at my desk. When I stop stroking her either to try and type something or to reach for the camera I get the "why have you stopped?" look.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 5, 2022)

and a brief public service announcement, at the risk of stating the bleeding obvious, but most flea treatments are not interchangeable between cats and dogs - and some may be dangerous to the other species


----------



## Dandred (Oct 5, 2022)

One of my cats peed on our bed yesterday, not idea why as they weren't locked in they have fresh litter in their boxes. Only found it as I was going to bed. Little bugger.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 5, 2022)

Epona stdP we get advocate from the vet though I’ll be honest, its hard to always remember (for both busy life and me crapness reasons) and then it’s easy to start ignoring the phone reminders. She was treated about a month ago though after I did notice a bite, so maybe there is an environment batch out there somewhere. 🤢

Vet had the good idea of making the 1st on the month the allocated flea day. I’ve made the phone timer alert an evening one (when we can actually act on it) rather than the morning, and set up some “fail safes” 



Regarding household sprays that won’t harm her or the children, anyone had any truck with the vinegar/lemon juice/witch hazel combo?


----------



## polly (Oct 5, 2022)

What's the consensus on those de-fleaing pills? My last but one cat Oshawott  used to pick up fleas all the time, but none of the spot treatments worked. I gave her a pill on the advice of someone from Pets at Home (  ) and it worked really well. But I wonder if they're not very good for the cat?


----------



## smmudge (Oct 5, 2022)

Whenever I'm mindlessly scrolling, Tilly will sneak in unawares to exactly the place where she'll get mindless belly rubs


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2022)

Gotta love a belly rub-loving cat


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 5, 2022)

Lilith only recently seems to have got the memo that she's a cat, as she's started bringing me dead mice in the last couple of weeks (she never had any interest before). A couple of them were still alive and I had to rescue them and put them out the front, where she never goes. The other morning, I caught her playing with my trainer, and realised her victim had hidden in there! I retrieved him, intending to release him into the wild, but he freaked out and legged it under the bed. I've no idea if she caught up with him and he was the same mouse I found dead on the landing yesterday, or if he escaped next door.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 5, 2022)

Void


----------



## stdP (Oct 5, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Epona stdP we get advocate from the vet though I’ll be honest, its hard to always remember (for both busy life and me crapness reasons) and then it’s easy to start ignoring the phone reminders. She was treated about a month ago though after I did notice a bite, so maybe there is an environment batch out there somewhere. 🤢



Just had another look through the cat medicine cabinet - there's another one we've got from the vet called Bravecto that might be worth enquiring about.

We've not tried it out on the mog yet as we've still got Advocate (we tend to buy a year's worth when she goes for a check-up/vaccine booster); they didn't have any Advocate in at the time and gave us this stuff called Bravecto an alternative. The key part is that a single application is meant to last for three months, so if it works you might be able to drastically reduce the number of doses you need in a year. But as I say we've not tried it yet so no idea on its efficacy or any deleterious side-effects yet but it might be worth you looking in to/asking about.

Bear in mind that even on a fully de-flea'd cat, a simple traipse outside through the wrong patch of grass or a cheery rub against the wrong neighbouring cat can result in a cluster of fresh fleas coming in to the house and getting a few good meals in before anything you've put on the cat or the furniture can poison them, hence why I like to give Coraline a quick brush when she comes back indoors if possible. She's pretty much an indoor cat these days (only goes out between ten and midnight usually) and doesn't get on with any of the other cats so I suspect we're spared the worst.

P.S. Don't think I had the pleasure of meeting Trillian but I hope she gets better soon. If it were me I'd probably end up doing what Coraline hates and lock her in the bathroom to give her a thorough brushing and flea-crushing episode; gross, but it's the fastest way of getting your cat back up to snuff.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2022)

There was no fighting thankfully!


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2022)

stdP said:


> Just had another look through the cat medicine cabinet - there's another one we've got from the vet called Bravecto that might be worth enquiring about.
> 
> We've not tried it out on the mog yet as we've still got Advocate (we tend to buy a year's worth when she goes for a check-up/vaccine booster); they didn't have any Advocate in at the time and gave us this stuff called Bravecto an alternative. The key part is that a single application is meant to last for three months, so if it works you might be able to drastically reduce the number of doses you need in a year. But as I say we've not tried it yet so no idea on its efficacy or any deleterious side-effects yet but it might be worth you looking in to/asking about.
> 
> ...



I've not heard of Bravecto so can't give recs or otherwise - I'll look it up tomorrow and see what I can find out though, if I remember.

I think the other advice given here is good, I find fleas a bit tricky to crush and they can easily get away while you are trying to do it - but you can get a bowl of warm water with fairy liquid in it, flea comb the cat to find any live ones (concentrate on the neck and base of tail as that is where they are most likely to congregate), and then pull any live ones off the flea comb and submerge them in the soapy water - fairy liquid I believe affects the surface tension of water meaning that the fleas will drown whereas they wouldn't in plain water - whatever the reason, it does kill them.

Don't get the soapy water on the cat's fur though as they will ingest it when they lick it off, you have to be a bit careful with cats due to this - comb them with a flea comb, grab any live ones from the comb between your fingers, then dunk your fingers in the soapy water, rather than transferring the detergent from the bowl to your cat.


----------



## stdP (Oct 6, 2022)

Aye, the soapy water trick does work (and yup, one of the biggest effects of detergents is to make the water "wetter" by lowering the surface tension) but this method always ends up with me getting wet hands whilst trying to manhandle an unhappy cat (who swiftly becomes a damp and very angry cat) but I'm lucky in that I've got good enough eyes and reflexes to make crushing them a relatively easy disgusting affair.

Incidentally, I do the brushing in the bathroom mostly because it's got a pale tiled floor; any fleas that are fast enough to jump off the brush are easy to spot on the floor where I can usually pinch them before they can jump back on the cat.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 6, 2022)

Visiting with Trixie and Honeybee yesterday.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 6, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 345981
> 
> View attachment 345982
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## polly (Oct 6, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 345951



This really looks like Lilith is posting a photo of her human rather than the other way round  "Check her out, she loves lying in his box. Any tips to get her to eat the mice I keep bringing her?"


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 6, 2022)

Toby says good morning.   😍


----------



## philosophical (Oct 6, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby says good morning.   😍
> 
> View attachment 346000 View attachment 346001


What a lovely ruff.


----------



## Epona (Oct 6, 2022)

When I was plugging in my keyboard earlier, Jakey spotted the USB end of the cable as it trailed across the sofa and my nearly 16 year old old boy was going round and round in circles all excited trying to catch it, so I trailed it round for a bit while he went all hunty hunty on it.
He's still in play mode and keeps trying to grab my fingers with his (toothless) gob.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 7, 2022)

Vic having a yawn while Lil’ Bob tries not to fall off the couch


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 7, 2022)

Lil’ Bob when I got home from work 😼❤️


----------



## Reno (Oct 7, 2022)

There is a small, orange man standing on my balcony.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 7, 2022)

Current view.

I really want a beer but she's so cute, I don't want to move


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2022)

The resident cat where I volunteer came along to a staff leaving do/drum & bass party/early evening rave in a tent (best leaving do I have ever seen) sort of thing tonight...

Not me holding him (that's one of his human family, he does let other people hold him like that though) but I did get headbutts and slow blinks and lots of strokesies ❤️


And yes this is the same cat that regularly catches rats around the dock, he's a bit of a flirt and loves being the centre of attention as well as being a fantastic hunter.


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2022)

Another one of Freddie the dock cat (he lives with his family on a boat in the dock) doing his thing and hanging out on the bar at the party.  He really is gorgeous and extremely friendly, the lighting didn't make for the clearest photo of him but that's what happens when you have a cat in a tent made out of a parachute (not waterproofed btw! We got wet) with all sorts of weird lighting and smoke machines.
Anyway I like this pic and it is a bit arty so there (nothing to do with the fact that I cannot manage an in-focus photo on my phone several hours into a free bar scenario in a big tent in the dark with disco lighting).


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2022)

Reach for the stars...


----------



## philosophical (Oct 8, 2022)

My friend scrounger Bloom by-passes the look of demand, and goes straight to the look of anticipation (again) because he knows I am a mug and will always give in.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 8, 2022)

Food beg

Or 3am at a rave "mate have you got any more of those eccies mate"


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## story (Oct 8, 2022)

Sometimes, as I walk past him, Cat will reach out and give me a little pat. And sometimes, he’ll extend his claw just enough to catch my clobber. Never goes through the fabric, just a brief catch and release. It’s definitely an affection thing. It‘s similar to the way he brushes me with the tips of his fur as he passes me, not close enough to nudge, just the whisper of a touch. But if he’s sat on something as I pass him, he’ll reach out and pat me or catch me. Usually he lets go right away, it’s just a brief “alright mate” kinda thing. But this morning as I passed him he caught the edge of the towel and hung on with a single claw. Looked away, but didn’t let go. For long enough that could reach over and grab my phone to take this snap. Then when he was ready, he let me go.

Last week we were disrupted for several days by the presence of builders. Normally, Cat sleeps the day away and prowls at night but because the house was busy he was outdoors all day, and disturbed and jumpy when I did see him. Before I got up this morning he came and lay stretched out along my arm and purred for so long that I had to disturb him cos I needed to get up to pee. I think perhaps this morning’s extra greetings were born out of gladness to have the place - and me - back to himself.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 8, 2022)

This is Chloe - from way back when I lived in Essex, she came with the house as the previous occupants were emigrating and couldn't take her with them. She had a nice life, sunny garden and fishpond to look after.


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2022)

weltweit said:


> This is Chloe - from way back when I lived in Essex, she came with the house as the previous occupants were emigrating and couldn't take her with them. She had a nice life, sunny garden and fishpond to look after.
> 
> View attachment 346309



What a fantastic photo!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 8, 2022)

My baby so contented.


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 8, 2022)

Stan absolutely fuming.   Hair cut early under belly fur.


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stan absolutely fuming.   Hair cut early under belly fur. View attachment 346337



Bless his little heart!


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> Current view.
> 
> I really want a beer but she's so cute, I don't want to move
> 
> View attachment 346211


Wanting a drink, or, worse, needing a piss when your lap is occupied is one of the perils of serving our feline rulers. I swear my bladder got bigger during my five years of servitude.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2022)

Really bad pic from a distance!
One of Kizzy's names is "dogcat"
And here's some proof!  went running to the front door when something was coming through letterbox and then stood on back legs and started pawing at it!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2022)

1960s billingsgate market kitteh







from this collection


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 8, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> My baby so contented.View attachment 346332




Beautiful eyes .. ❤


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2022)

Slightly frosty this evening


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 9, 2022)

Didn't think the first one posted.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2022)

A busy Sunday for Donut  This has taken him several hours to achieve.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 9, 2022)

When I'm reading a book, Lilith likes to perch on my shoulder so she can read it with me!


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 9, 2022)

Lil’ Bob is one relaxed pussy cat


----------



## stavros (Oct 9, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> View attachment 346484
> View attachment 346485
> 
> View attachment 346486
> ...


Does Donut ever sleep on his front?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2022)

Rarely. I think he's too big for his body


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## story (Oct 9, 2022)

Warming his toes.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 10, 2022)

Still relaxed


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 10, 2022)

“How far apart were his legs?”


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 10, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> “How far apart were his legs?”





i'm concerned that your cat may be a tory


----------



## bcuster (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Oct 10, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> “How far apart were his legs?”
> 
> View attachment 346655


Lil’ Bob has his mad half hour black eyes of mischief moments. Mrs SFM spotted him at the bottom of the garden from the kitchen and waved at him so, he started running like old buggery while Mrs SFM shouted “Get the camera ready!”. So I did and this is Bob at the end of his epic run up 😎


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 10, 2022)

On a mad one


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 10, 2022)

Just to prove that he is awake sometimes


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2022)

Both so close to each other, even snoozing at the same time


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2022)

All Misty's seat now


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 10, 2022)

Got another dead mouse tonight, which was quite bloody and mutilated! Lilith's a sadistic killing machine for someone so small, fluffy and cute.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 10, 2022)

news from downing street

 



he's 15 (ish) now.  he really ought to give that sort of thing up...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2022)

Never had Larry down as a Tory


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 10, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Never had Larry down as a Tory



dunno

tories set dogs on foxes rather than chase them off themselves


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 11, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Got another dead mouse tonight, which was quite bloody and mutilated! Lilith's a sadistic killing machine for someone so small, fluffy and cute.


I look at our Vic the same way. He is so soft and cute with a high pitched squeaky miaow but yesterday, I found him under the dining room table eating a dead squirrel. When I confiscated it, he let out this basso profundo growl and sulked for the rest of the morning.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 11, 2022)

Sorry for all the Donut picture spam, but it will never not be funny coming into my bedroom  to find this.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 11, 2022)

Our cute little squirrel murderer licking his “junk”


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 11, 2022)

Trying to make me feel guilty as I'm WFH and we're out of wet food. She's currently refusing to eat the dry. Despite normally loving dry to the point I have to ration her on it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 11, 2022)

A fantastically withering look there UnderAnOpenSky, 10/10 catting.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 11, 2022)

There's no such thing as Donut spam. All images of Donut are 100% QUALITY CONTENT. I made this rule.


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2022)

trabuquera said:


> There's no such thing as Donut spam. All images of Donut are 100% QUALITY CONTENT. I made this rule.



Yeah this, not going to get tired of seeing Donut sleeping belly up with a little arm dramatically flung out


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2022)

This is the best thread on urban btw, seeing all your (everyone's) cats and hearing good stories about them always cheers me up.


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> Yeah this, not going to get tired of seeing Donut sleeping belly up with a little arm dramatically flung out


Yes, the more Donut the better.


----------



## stavros (Oct 11, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm concerned that your cat may be a tory


Nah, cats are vindictive, selfish arseholes, willing to trample over anything in their path to get what they want. 

Whereas Tories...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 11, 2022)

stavros said:


> Nah, cats are vindictive, selfish arseholes, willing to trample over anything in their path to get what they want.
> 
> Whereas Tories...


FATHER TED: "I'm not a fascist, I'm a priest! Fascists dress in black and go round telling everyone what to do, whereas priests ...Anyway, more drink?"


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 11, 2022)

Mr London Meow is a therapy cat. He's involved with Pets as Therapy and goes into hospital to help patients (and staff) feel better. Such a lovely good boy. 



meow_london on twitter


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 11, 2022)

Paws! 😍



Snoz! 😍


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Paws! 😍
> 
> View attachment 346795
> 
> ...


 
The adorable Trillian!  She is soft and fluffy and sweet and has a facial expression that says "cross me and I'll shit in your slippers" 
Absolutely love her ❤️


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 12, 2022)

Lilith's not been in for her breakfast this morning, which is unusual for her. She usually seeks me out for a cuddle before I go to work. She got into bed with me about one in the morning but I was half asleep so I gave her a pathetic sort of stroke and mumbled "Hello baby" which I feel bad about now. Maybe she's got used to my new routine (it's my fourth week of going out to work, whereas I always worked from home before in the time that I've had her). I had to leave at 07:30 but I've asked my housemates to let me know if she turns up. If her breakfast bowl's still full when I get home, I'll have to consider her missing.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 12, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's not been in for her breakfast this morning, which is unusual for her. She usually seeks me out for a cuddle before I go to work. She got into bed with me about one in the morning but I was half asleep so I gave her a pathetic sort of stroke and mumbled "Hello baby" which I feel bad about now. Maybe she's got used to my new routine (it's my fourth week of going out to work, whereas I always worked from home before in the time that I've had her). I had to leave at 07:30 but I've asked my housemates to let me know if she turns up. If her breakfast bowl's still full when I get home, I'll have to consider her missing.


UPDATE: Phew, false alarm! My housemate just texted to say she's back. I need to stop overreacting.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 12, 2022)

I haven't posted any Mac and Millie photos for a while, so...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 12, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> UPDATE: Phew, false alarm! My housemate just texted to say she's back. I need to stop overreacting.


Yay and phew!


----------



## Chz (Oct 12, 2022)

Don't look at me!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 12, 2022)

Kizzy on my lap, sleeping now


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 13, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> UPDATE: Phew, false alarm! My housemate just texted to say she's back. I need to stop overreacting.


I think they like to test us from time to time as well as asserting their independent nature. I remember the first time our old cat (much missed Ms Buttons) failed to come home one night during a terrible snowstorm. When she still hadn’t turned up the following morning, we thought that was it and Mrs SFM went to work with a heavy heart while I packed up her bowl and stuff. About mid morning I decided to go to the shop, opened the front door and in came Buttons! She got the biggest hug (& scolding) and I phoned Mrs SFM who cried tears of relief. A few more incidents like that and we gradually calmed down but, even today, if Lil’ Bob doesn’t come in for his dinner, we quietly freak out. The wee buggers… 😼😺


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 13, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> I think they like to test us from time to time as well as asserting their independent nature. I remember the first time our old cat (much missed Ms Buttons) failed to come home one night during a terrible snowstorm. When she still hadn’t turned up the following morning, we thought that was it and Mrs SFM went to work with a heavy heart while I packed up her bowl and stuff. About mid morning I decided to go to the shop, opened the front door and in came Buttons! She got the biggest hug (& scolding) and I phoned Mrs SFM who cried tears of relief. A few more incidents like that and we gradually calmed down but, even today, if Lil’ Bob doesn’t come in for his dinner, we quietly freak out. The wee buggers… 😼😺


Lilith came downstairs to greet me when I got home last night. I asked her what she'd been up to that was more exciting than breakfast, and she gave me that sly look of hers, like "Ha! Wouldn't _you _like to know!"


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 13, 2022)

“Lil’ Bob’s a-lurking on the landing 🎵, 
 Ding Dong the bells are going to chime..🎶..etc.”


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2022)

Jakey vet visit this morning for his 6 monthly geriatric checkup and blood panel/urinalysis.  To see how his kidneys are doing (last time he was tested he had stage 1 CKD and chronic pancreatitis)

Got him in the carrier first go.  Didn't get scratched in the process.  Still took 2 of us and there was some struggling and howling but it went fairly smoothly.
He's put on weight!!!!  Fantastic news, he's up 250g which is brilliant.  I thought he'd started putting on weight since we switched him from early renal to renal food and am very pleased to have that confirmed.
Heart rate very fast even taking stress into account - he's had that the last few times at vet visits but when I've done resting pulse rate at home he's been ok, could be thyroid issues, that will be part of the blood tests to check that.  He has had a heart murmur for a few years though.
Otherwise the vet said he looks in pretty decent shape for his age (nearly 16) and seems pretty lively and with it (he is).
Vet used anaesthetic gel before taking blood, I then held Jakey and he managed to get the gel all over my hand so my hand went numb too 
Also took a urine sample from the bladder (ick) which must have been uncomfortable but Jakey tolerated it OK once his head was hidden in a towel and felt safe (he's not the sharpest knife in the drawer bless him).
We'll get the results early next week.

He was pleased to get home and get some breakfast (I fasted him for a few hours prior to blood being taken, so he was a bit peckish and very pleased to have his food bowl back!)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 13, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey vet visit this morning for his 6 monthly geriatric checkup and blood panel/urinalysis.  To see how his kidneys are doing (last time he was tested he had stage 1 CKD and chronic pancreatitis)
> 
> Got him in the carrier first go.  Didn't get scratched in the process.  Still took 2 of us and there was some struggling and howling but it went fairly smoothly.
> He's put on weight!!!!  Fantastic news, he's up 250g which is brilliant.  I thought he'd started putting on weight since we switched him from early renal to renal food and am very pleased to have that confirmed.
> ...


Pleased he's in sprightly shape!


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Pleased he's in sprightly shape!



Thanks, he really does seem to have perked up quite a lot in the last few weeks and (noticeably) started putting some weight on - I think I might have underestimated how long it might take him to get over Sonic's death, for a good 7 or 8 months there he really lost interest in doing much at all and seemed very frail and elderly and I was worrying about some apparent cognitive decline too (elderly cats sometimes get Alzheimer's).  He does seem to have got some of his mojo back more recently.

I am expecting his kidneys to have got worse and maybe other age-related health problems to start cropping up and needing treatment and I know he's not going to last forever and could take a turn for the worse any time which would not be unexpected with his kidneys failing a bit, but he seems in a much better state now than he was and I'd say his quality of life is currently good, even if his physical health isn't 100%.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 13, 2022)

In his fav spot again.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm trying to study. The only packets Katniss cares about are the ones food comes in.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 13, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> In his fav spot again.
> 
> View attachment 346976


Ooh, he's so cuddly and handsome!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2022)

Misty properly snoozing


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2022)

And both a bit later last night


----------



## philosophical (Oct 14, 2022)

Feral Harry in command of Mick and Wendy’s front garden.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 14, 2022)

Mornin'


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 14, 2022)

Don't know how well this'll work - a short video of Casper, fast asleep on my lap AND I MEAN FAST ASLEEP

You need sound up on this one


----------



## philosophical (Oct 14, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Don't know how well this'll work - a short video of Casper, fast asleep on my lap AND I MEAN FAST ASLEEP
> 
> You need sound up on this one



Works brilliantly and it is ace.


----------



## Griff (Oct 14, 2022)

Katboy must be nearing his 17 or 18th  birthday soon, so here's his official portrait photo taken the other day.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 14, 2022)

Griff said:


> View attachment 347086
> Katboy must be nearing his 17 or 18th  birthday soon, so here's his official portrait photo taken the other day.


And what a handsome chap he is too


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2022)

6 years old still plays with her tail! 

View attachment PXL_20221013_200506017.TS.mp4


----------



## izz (Oct 14, 2022)

This is a massive long shot, at some point I think some contributor to this thread was on the look out for a Sphynx cat, there's one going at Happy Landings in Somerset. I'm reluctant to post a link as his photos aren't terribly flattering but he's still quite young and I have it on very good authority that he's very friendly. Ping for more details please if you're interested


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 14, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> 6 years old still plays with her tail!
> 
> View attachment 347090


Casper would dream of being able to do that - his tail is of "reduced length" we suspect from when he was a kitten, he certainly had a shorter tail when we got him and there was no sign of damage then. I think "someone" mentioned that mummy cats can bite off tails from their kittens for numerous reasons and Casper is one of those cats. His brother, Clive, has a full and glorious tail. And FiFi has probably the most expressive tail on a cat that I've ever seen, she thrashes it around ALL THE TIME, not just when she's angry but all the time


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Casper would dream of being able to do that - his tail is of "reduced length" we suspect from when he was a kitten, he certainly had a shorter tail when we got him and there was no sign of damage then. I think "someone" mentioned that mummy cats can bite off tails from their kittens for numerous reasons and Casper is one of those cats. His brother, Clive, has a full and glorious tail. And FiFi has probably the most expressive tail on a cat that I've ever seen, she thrashes it around ALL THE TIME, not just when she's angry but all the time



Didn't know that cats could have reduced tails. The other, more sensible cat does have quite a tail...


----------



## philosophical (Oct 14, 2022)

Bloom the scrounger has a longer tail than Harry the feral. And what an expressive wonder it is.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 14, 2022)

Possibly the only time I’ve caught our three in a single, reasonable shot. 

L to R: Iggy, Tilly and Ford.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> Possibly the only time I’ve caught our three in a single, reasonable shot.
> 
> L to R: Iggy, Tilly and Ford.
> View attachment 347114



Yes. Getting good photos of just two together is hard enough!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 14, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes. Getting good photos of just two together is hard enough!


Like … “herding cats” indeed!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2022)

I love that with Google photos I can search for both of my cats together by name. This is how tech should be used.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2022)

Is it dinnertime? Donut thinks so.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 14, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Is it dinnertime? Donut thinks so.
> 
> View attachment 347137



It's always dinner time if your a cat and the food bowl is empty.

At least that's what mine think.


----------



## Epona (Oct 14, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Didn't know that cats could have reduced tails. The other, more sensible cat does have quite a tail...
> 
> View attachment 347093




Sometimes naturally!  Manx cat (these cats occur like this naturally due to a mutation, they have not been mutilated):



(Not my photo, I got this on the interwebs)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2022)

was very glad I was wearing my flip flops to the bathroom this morning as I stepped in a half eaten mouse with entrails flowing.


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 14, 2022)

Nice necklace Leyton cat lady, evening urban


----------



## Cloo (Oct 14, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Don't know how well this'll work - a short video of Casper, fast asleep on my lap AND I MEAN FAST ASLEEP
> 
> You need sound up on this one



Awwwww! Tiny cat snores!


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 15, 2022)

Me76 said:


> was very glad I was wearing my flip flops to the bathroom this morning as I stepped in a half eaten mouse with entrails flowing.


Have a chat with Mrs Voltz about "bare foot" and "one that made it out of the litter tray"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 15, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> Possibly the only time I’ve caught our three in a single, reasonable shot.
> 
> L to R: Iggy, Tilly and Ford.
> View attachment 347114


How did you get them to do this?! When Trillian’s sister was alive I stopped being able to get photos of them together from the age of 2.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 15, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Awwwww! Tiny cat snores!


FiFi (the elderly cat) when she snores, even I (deaf that I am) can hear her downstairs, the sound isn't travelling the most direct route either

Many mornings I'm sat up in bed with Mrs Voltz, FiFi and Casper all snoring their fucking heads off . . . all it needs now is for Clive to get in on the act and I'll have full "Quadraphonic Surround-Sound Snores"


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 15, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> How did you get them to do this?! When Trillian’s sister was alive I stopped being able to get photos of them together from the age of 2.


😂
Something to do with

It raining outside
They want food
There’s a killer wolf (new dog) in the other room
Tilly (who was almost called Trillian too) and Ford don’t like Iggy much as he arrived later and moved himself in. So it’s rare to get the three of them together.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 15, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> 😂
> Something to do with
> 
> It raining outside
> ...


Capitalise on this so you can work towards these goals.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 15, 2022)

Here are my two when Buffy was alive…


----------



## Callie (Oct 15, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 347195


Ahh yes the boob ledge seat is popular this season


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2022)

Callie said:


> Ahh yes the boob ledge seat is popular this season


"Mum, why do you have to embarrass me by broadcasting our cuddles to the world?"


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2022)

I met a neighbouring pussycat this morning, who seemed a bit timid. I crouched down, rubbed my fingers and he/she eventually came towards me. They sniffed my finger, I thought in preparation for a nose-rub, but then the little cunt just casually bit me instead.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2022)

Lilith woke me up torturing a mouse. Every time I tried to confiscate him, she'd run under the bed! In the end, he hid in my shoe so I was able to release him outside. Same yesterday with the one she chased into a long, narrow cardboard box. I bought her an interactive toy yesterday with an electronic mouse she can chase, but she's not at all interested when she's got the real thing.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 16, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I bought her an interactive toy yesterday with an electronic mouse she can chase, but she's not at all interested...


Still got the box?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Still got the box?


No, it's in the recycling. Might fish it out.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2022)

Lilith just brought in another mouse from the garden, but he was already dead. It didn't stop her stubbornly holding onto him though! She went under the bed and dropped him. I picked him up and she tried to snatch him! I eventually wrenched him free and laid the poor sod to rest in the bin.


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2022)

In their new house. Resplendent in their new collars 2/3 anyway. Pip still sulking…


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 16, 2022)

Vic and a close-up of his hairy paw


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Still got the box?







LeytonCatLady said:


> No, it's in the recycling.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


She wouldn't fit in it anyway.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She wouldn't fit in it anyway.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2022)

Just had to rescue a third mouse this weekend! This time I caught Lilith red-handed snatching him from the garden, which is quite overgrown and probably a popular place for mice to live. She was going to bring him into the house but I stopped her, managed to grab him and put him out the front door, where she never goes. Of course, someone else's cat might find him and take him home, but there's not much I can do about that...

I was just telling my mum about Lilith's antics, and she gave advice that if you find a dead mouse, you should put it in the compost, not the regular rubbish. Compost is burned apparently, so therefore it's the most hygienic way to dispose of an animal corpse. And I guess it is technically food waste, gross as that sounds...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2022)

Lazy Llama said:


> Possibly the only time I’ve caught our three in a single, reasonable shot.
> 
> L to R: Iggy, Tilly and Ford.
> View attachment 347114


"Where's our dinner then? We want grub!"


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 16, 2022)

My inlaws' cat, Missy. A friendly, purring barrel.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 16, 2022)

D Boy fast asleep, he weirdly sleeps with his eyes open like this.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 16, 2022)

Very sphinx like features


----------



## Epona (Oct 16, 2022)

Aye I normally say that most cats unless you know otherwise are just descended directly from wild cats and aren't any breed but Dennis Brown certainly has a Siam/Ori look to his facial features and his ears ❤️

It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if he had a siam/ori or other ori type cat as a parent or grandparent


----------



## Hash4Cash (Oct 16, 2022)

Our cat Dusty wants to come to the Festival with me (B/W one) while Rosie is indifferent.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 16, 2022)

Hash4Cash said:


> Our cat Dusty wants to come to the Festival with me (B/W one) while Rosie is indifferent.



welcome to the thread, dusty and rosie


----------



## Hash4Cash (Oct 16, 2022)

There are another 2, I am holding back for suspense.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2022)

Just got a cat. Am just expiring with fascination. He’s so friendly and cool! A snuggler! A morning and evening galloper! He’s only been here 17 hours but he’s so chilled!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2022)

I can hear him making _snooze_ noises 😭


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 17, 2022)

Well we know who is in charge of your home now...


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 17, 2022)

Stan’s double,


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2022)

🥹


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 17, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> View attachment 347570
> 🥹


He's really cute!


----------



## A380 (Oct 17, 2022)

All three out in the new garden for the first time. Only one bid for freedom…


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> View attachment 347570
> 🥹


Yep, I think he's settled.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 17, 2022)

A380 said:


> All three out in the new garden for the first time. Only one bid for freedom…
> 
> View attachment 347582


Beautiful bunch.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2022)

Guess who had their flea treatment about 10/15 mins earlier?


----------



## philosophical (Oct 17, 2022)

Buster the talking cat from down on the corner chilling on a wrapped up car.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 18, 2022)

Meet 'The Cat Lady of Summerfield Park' who feeds stray city moggies
					

Caring Elaine Melody,69, travels to the Soho Park every single day to feed stray and feral cats




					www.birminghammail.co.uk
				




I want to be Elaine when I grow up!


----------



## izz (Oct 18, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> Just got a cat. Am just expiring with fascination. He’s so friendly and cool! A snuggler! A morning and evening galloper! He’s only been here 17 hours but he’s so chilled!
> 
> View attachment 347553
> View attachment 347554


Beautiful - name and age please ? And you do know about keeping Mr FluffyStripes in for a goodly while after moving in ? Of course you do, and I'm a worrywart


----------



## philosophical (Oct 18, 2022)

I love the phrase ‘expiring with fascination’.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 18, 2022)

spanglechick 
How's Tim getting on? 
🤗


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2022)

Got the results of Jakey's tests back, his liver and pancreas function is unchanged but there is protein in his urine which means his CKD has advanced* - so we're getting some medication for him, going to try the tablets as they tend to have better results and he's always been pretty good at taking pills in that pill putty treat stuff.

*Should add that this is not at all unexpected and is the point of doing tests regularly to detect when it starts to get worse and treat it, although it isn't curable, it is usually manageable for some time and possible to slow down progress of the disease with diet and medication, so finding that out now and starting medication is a positive thing.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 18, 2022)

ROUND


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> Got the results of Jakey's tests back, his liver and pancreas function is unchanged but there is protein in his urine which means his CKD has advanced* - so we're getting some medication for him, going to try the tablets as they tend to have better results and he's always been pretty good at taking pills in that pill putty treat stuff.
> 
> *Should add that this is not at all unexpected and is the point of doing tests regularly to detect when it starts to get worse and treat it, although it isn't curable, it is usually manageable for some time and possible to slow down progress of the disease with diet and medication, so finding that out now and starting medication is a positive thing.


All the best for Jakey, Epona. He does sound like he's doing better than expected, considering he's an old geezer!


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 18, 2022)

Indoor sunbathing today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2022)

izz said:


> Beautiful - name and age please ? And you do know about keeping Mr FluffyStripes in for a goodly while after moving in ? Of course you do, and I'm a worrywart


His name is Boo-Boo the Fourth Surname-Surname and he was born on 07/04/2022 ☺️ 

He’s had some jabs but not been snipped and chipped yet so he’s def stuck indoors until that’s done, don’t worry! 👍🏼 He was born 200 miles away and he’s not got train fare so hopefully he’ll stick with us. 

Hmm, which pic shall I illustrate this post with? 🤔 How about this one:


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2022)

He's gorgeous!

Tip from the human that belongs to an ex stud cat - get him snipped before he starts spraying, it's hassle and smell and ruined stuff that you can do without!
(Jakey doesn't spray now, but he did when he first arrived here at a year old and wrecked most of our curtains).


----------



## izz (Oct 18, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> His name is Boo-Boo the Fourth Surname-Surname and he was born on 07/04/2022 ☺️
> 
> He’s had some jabs but not been snipped and chipped yet so he’s def stuck indoors until that’s done, don’t worry! 👍🏼 He was born 200 miles away and he’s not got train fare so hopefully he’ll stick with us.
> 
> ...


Bloody lovely, may you both have a long and purry future together ♥️😊


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 18, 2022)

5t3IIa I LOVE HIM ❤ 😍 💖


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 18, 2022)

A rare moment of purry Vivian love for me earlier <3


----------



## Callie (Oct 18, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Meet 'The Cat Lady of Summerfield Park' who feeds stray city moggies
> 
> 
> Caring Elaine Melody,69, travels to the Soho Park every single day to feed stray and feral cats
> ...


Same


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 18, 2022)

kitteh met on the way to local shops last weekend.  not that keen on pettings.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2022)

Yes I know your trying to study again and I've been fed many times, but right now the food bowl is empty.


----------



## Hash4Cash (Oct 18, 2022)

Koogies, day today: got up at 1800, meowed for food, got fed, went out and caught a mouse, brought it into house, went back to sleep, until I tried to take this picture. The mouse was caught by me and released unharmed.


And Twinkie blocked the news


----------



## Hash4Cash (Oct 19, 2022)

Twinkie sleeping with the toy she woke us up with at 0430 by trying to kill it on the bed


----------



## polly (Oct 19, 2022)

Omg 5t3IIa 😭


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2022)

polly said:


> Omg 5t3IIa 😭


I _know_!!! 🫣


----------



## Epona (Oct 19, 2022)

Right there is going to be some non-calm anger in this post (and possibly subsequent ones until I have calmed down).

I went up to the vet to get Jakeys new meds.  For less than 3 months supply (84 tablets I think they said) they wanted to charge me MORE THAN £130 FUCKING QUID!!!!!
I nearly fucking died.
I didn't have £130 so paid for 28 days supply for which they charged me £55.

I don't believe that the 2nd largest vet chain in London (1st would be Pets@Home) "can't buy in bulk so it costs us more" for a common medication that is used to treat heart conditions and hypertension in dogs, and off label for renal insufficiency in cats, they must prescribe loads of the fucking stuff, it's a big company not a small practice.

I got home and looked it up online.  PetDrugsOnline (which is where I order his food, I recommend them but be aware they only operate Monday to Friday, they are a Defra accredited supplier of veterinary medicines) charge £15 for 28 tabs.

Even with the prescription charge (for which our vet charges £19.95) that is still a massive fucking mark up, so buying the same online would cost me £34.95 vs £55.

And presumably I could get a prescription for 3 months worth for £19.95, in which case buying 84 tablets online would cost £64.95 including prescription charge vs £135-ish (I didn't hear the exact amount, due I think to shock).

They are taking the piss aren't they?

(EDIT: I have either dyscalculia or maths anxiety and fucked up a couple of numbers, however I fucked them up to make it look like the overcharge wasn't actually as bad as it was in reality - have now fixed I think)


----------



## Epona (Oct 19, 2022)

A question for those with pets on long-term medication who order elsewhere - how many days worth of medication does 1 prescription tend to cover?

Just trying to work out ongoing costs while my head quietly implodes.  If we can order a couple of months worth at a time on 1 prescription that is fine.  I am not fucking paying for Goddard Vet Group CEOs to drive round in flash fucking cars while I struggle to pay for necessary medications when I can order cheaper online.


----------



## Epona (Oct 19, 2022)

Sorry to go on about it, I'm really quite angry - that sort of mark-up seems almost criminal to me.

I was not very calm in the reception area (wasn't rude or anything, just came apart a bit in a coping mechanism/masking failure sort of way).

EDIT: Fucking fuming that I've just paid out more than I needed to but I just want to get him started on the meds quickly, if they'd told me the cost when they phoned I could have looked it up online and just requested a prescription via email and placed an order online.

EDIT AGAIN: Do you think the basis for that mark-up is some sort of insurance scam?  Like people with insurance will just say yeah sure and insurance will pay for it, those without will either not realise they could get drugs a lot cheaper and find the cash or pay for prescription only.  Or maybe have their pet put down - oh god that's a horrible thought.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2022)

Hash4Cash said:


> Koogies, day today: got up at 1800, meowed for food, got fed, went out and caught a mouse, brought it into house, went back to sleep, until I tried to take this picture. The mouse was caught by me and released unharmed.
> 
> View attachment 347747
> And Twinkie blocked the news
> View attachment 347748


Now you mention it, I've never seen Twinkie and Chris Mason in the same room...


----------



## ouirdeaux (Oct 19, 2022)

Epona said:


> I went up to the vet to get Jakeys new meds.  For less than 3 months supply (56 tablets I think they said) they wanted to charge me MORE THAN £130 FUCKING QUID!!!!!



Can you get them over the internet? When I had to get pills for my cats' hyperthyroidism, I found an internet site that would supply them much more cheaply as long as you had a prescription from the vet. I think I had to pay a £7 charge at the practice for the prescription, but even so I saved a lot.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 19, 2022)

Epona said:


> Do you think the basis for that mark-up is some sort of insurance scam? Like people with insurance will just say yeah sure and insurance will pay for it



possibly - isn't that how health care for hoomans works in the USA?


----------



## Epona (Oct 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> possibly - isn't that how health care for hoomans works in the USA?



I know that veterinary practices have far higher overheads than a retailer that operates with pharmaceutical and veterinary staff (as required for accreditation) but from a warehouse that doesn't provide any clinical services - BUT that mark up is too much, I was expecting it to be a bit more expensive for that reason - but not 3x the price.  That's fucking shocking.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2022)

Epona said:


> A question for those with pets on long-term medication who order elsewhere - how many days worth of medication does 1 prescription tend to cover?
> 
> Just trying to work out ongoing costs while my head quietly implodes.  If we can order a couple of months worth at a time on 1 prescription that is fine.  I am not fucking paying for Goddard Vet Group CEOs to drive round in flash fucking cars while I struggle to pay for necessary medications when I can order cheaper online.



It's a piss take. Our last vets charged us a fortune for the script so there was no saving (this is just regular flea and worm) and it could only be used once. I was tempted to photoshop it, but my skills don't lie that way.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 20, 2022)

Chloe and Fox


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 20, 2022)

Akiro aint my cat, but he acts like he is or wants to be


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 20, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 348028




Ready to pounce!! 

❤


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2022)

At least there's some stability in Downing Street:



About to welcome his fifth PM/servant.

ETA: Dammit; LCL beat me to it.


----------



## Epona (Oct 20, 2022)

stavros said:


> At least there's some stability in Downing Street:
> 
> View attachment 348042
> 
> ...



Fantastic, having a good strop at it - he's simply confirming that no matter what else goes on over that red carpet, and who else walks on it, it really belongs to him. ❤️


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 21, 2022)

Long cat is long ❤️


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 21, 2022)

Vic after “dining out”


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


I thought “that cat looks just like Maru!” And then realised it was Maru 

Maru = 😍


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2022)

some little stripey kittehs (petting not recommended)









						Meet Inca, Zac and Crispin
					

ZSL London Zoo reveals names of Sumatran tiger cub triplets – chosen by ZSL supporters




					www.zsl.org


----------



## moose (Oct 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> some little stripey kittehs (petting not recommended)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massively conflicted by these gorgeous furballs – don't really approve of zoos, but LOOK AT THEIR LITTLE FACES!! 🐯


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> some little stripey kittehs (petting not recommended)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s the worst a cub could do?!?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What’s the worst a cub could do?!?



i was thinking more that mum-tigger might object...


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 21, 2022)

Good evening urban.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 21, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Good evening urban.
> 
> 
> View attachment 348192


His ickle tongue! 😍


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i was thinking more that mum-tigger might object...


Set up a box for her


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2022)

Epona said:


> Fantastic, having a good strop at it - he's simply confirming that no matter what else goes on over that red carpet, and who else walks on it, it really belongs to him. ❤️


Larry's not getting any younger, at around 15, so is there a chance he might get elevated to the Lords in his later years?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2022)

stavros said:


> Larry's not getting any younger, at around 15, so is there a chance he might get elevated to the Lords in his later years?



dunno really.

he's civil service not a politician, but at his level of seniority, ought to get an honour of some sort.  

CB is often awarded to senior civil servants, but cats and Companion of the Bath isn't a good combination...


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dunno really.
> 
> he's civil service not a politician, but at his level of seniority, ought to get an honour of some sort.
> 
> CB is often awarded to senior civil servants, but cats and Companion of the Bath isn't a good combination...


You're right; all too often all you see in the Lords is members sleeping, so he wouldn't fit in at all.


----------



## moose (Oct 21, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Good evening urban.
> 
> 
> View attachment 348192


I'm loving the right eyebrow, that I feared might be lost after his ear was removed, but has come back strong as ever


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2022)

Sinking down the gap of the sofa


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Sinking down the gap of the sofa
> View attachment 348210





(Found this on a sofa sales website, they have a cat's guide to choosing a sofa which seems to amount to "buy one from us"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 22, 2022)

"I'm afraid I can't allow you to make the bed today."


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> A question for those with pets on long-term medication who order elsewhere - how many days worth of medication does 1 prescription tend to cover?



I get FiFi's insulin on-line - I get, and I believe you are entitled to ask for(?) a prescription covering 6 months(?) - depends on the condition I suppose, but I've got FiFi's diabetes pretty much under "phenomenal control" (quote from the vet, not me blowing my own trumpet)

A vial of insulin from the vet is £23'odd and it lasts under a month

I get a BOX OF 10 vials online for "about" £70'odd. Bear in mind that these are not similar BUT THE EXACT SAME FUCKING ONES as we'd got from the vet. Same with syringes, on-line £11'odd for a box of 100 (I get 200 at a time) vet was charging £20 (I think) for a months worth. Same with the sharps box, vet was charging, out local council take away and supply replacement FOR FREE

Prescription costs us £15, we do take the cat there fairly regularly and they won't re-issue a prescription unless they have seen her, which is fair enough

So, yes, whilst we both think our vet is great (because they are) they really are extracting the absolute maximum they can. They're not a charity but . . . come on

For example, we took FiFi to have a blood test to monitor her diabetes, but her eating has been up and down for a couple of months now, so the vet decided that it was pointless and to come back at the end of the month if things had settled down. Fair enough, makes sense. There wasn't a consultation as such so we agreed to leave it at that. Then I get to pay for some food only to find that a consultation fee has been charges despite the conversation not 30 seconds ago. Again, paid but on the understanding that the next visit would just be a blood test fee.

Then I get a phone call from one of the vets, ever so apologetic, saying that because a vet had "filled in some shit on the computer" the higher ups have issued an edict that any vet involvement must be charged for. Again, OK. Just tell me the fucking rules and I'll follow them.

It seems that a vet nurse can take the bloods and do a lot of basic stuff that I've always assumed had to be done by a vet and have paid for a vet accordingly, turns out several of the vet bills needn't have been necessary.


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2022)

It turns out we'd miscounted how old our Sylvester is all these years, according to our vet's records. We thought he'd just turned 19, which is a grand old age anyways, but our vet says he's in fact 20. Needless to say, he sleeps more than ever nowadays


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2022)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2022)

Scenes this afternoon


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

Okay. So I bought a fold up cat carrier with mesh windows and zips and all sorts. But it smells vile. Very chemically. I left it outdoors for a few days, and have left set up with mesh windows open indoors but the smell is still bloody horrible. I know that if /when I have to use it to get Cat to the vet he will be miserable engulfed in the smell.

Any ideas for getting it to smell better?


----------



## stavros (Oct 22, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Scenes this afternoon
> View attachment 348319


That looks like violence could shortly ensue. Am I right?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2022)

Cat sausage.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 22, 2022)

Garfield...




For sale in Cork (Ireland)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 22, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Garfield...
> 
> View attachment 348429
> 
> ...


"I don't do mornings!"


----------



## oryx (Oct 23, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I get FiFi's insulin on-line - I get, and I believe you are entitled to ask for(?) a prescription covering 6 months(?) - depends on the condition I suppose, but I've got FiFi's diabetes pretty much under "phenomenal control" (quote from the vet, not me blowing my own trumpet)
> 
> A vial of insulin from the vet is £23'odd and it lasts under a month
> 
> ...


This is all useful to me as are Epona 's posts as our eldest cat is on long term medication for hyperthyroidism and the insurance to cover this soon runs out.


----------



## story (Oct 23, 2022)

Tonight's walk took us past a tall wall that tempted Cat to explore his climbing capacities.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 23, 2022)

oryx said:


> This is all useful to me as are Epona 's posts as our eldest cat is on long term medication for hyperthyroidism and the insurance to cover this soon runs out.


Same with flea treatment. Advantage, which used to be "the one" is now off prescription so is now freely available on line for a fraction of the price a vet was charging. Now the "gold standard" is Stronghold(?) which is now on prescription. Six month prescription will get six vials, as FiFi is pretty much an indoors cat now but is the one that goes to the vet most regularly I get the prescription for her but use the Stronghold on the boy cats when / if they pick up a tick. Otherwise for flea treatment they all use Advantage.

And before anyone points out potential dangers in doing this ALL three cats are the same Stronghold weight bracket. ALL three cats have been seen by a vet and have all been prescribed Stronghold at one time or another is just that FiFi does have to go to the vet far more often and both of the boys, whilst much better now, really stress in a cat box


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2022)

Why are they attracted to keyboards so much?


----------



## philosophical (Oct 23, 2022)

Turned up at my back door this morning as per


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 23, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Why are they attracted to keyboards so much?
> 
> View attachment 348467
> 
> View attachment 348469


Caught trying to break your password encryption


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> spanglechick
> How's Tim getting on?
> 🤗


Sorry been offline

How he was on day one:



How he is right now at five months and one day:


He’s booked in to have his 🏀🏀 done on Tuesday. I love him deeply and joyfully.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Same with flea treatment. Advantage, which used to be "the one" is now off prescription so is now freely available on line for a fraction of the price a vet was charging. Now the "gold standard" is Stronghold(?) which is now on prescription. Six month prescription will get six vials, as FiFi is pretty much an indoors cat now but is the one that goes to the vet most regularly I get the prescription for her but use the Stronghold on the boy cats when / if they pick up a tick. Otherwise for flea treatment they all use Advantage.
> 
> And before anyone points out potential dangers in doing this ALL three cats are the same Stronghold weight bracket. ALL three cats have been seen by a vet and have all been prescribed Stronghold at one time or another is just that FiFi does have to go to the vet far more often and both of the boys, whilst much better now, really stress in a cat box


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Sorry been offline
> 
> How he was on day one:
> 
> ...


He's growing up so fast!


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Sorry been offline
> 
> How he was on day one:
> 
> ...


He is a definite teenager 😁 
He looks quite mischievous...and absolutely gorgeous..


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Sorry been offline
> 
> How he was on day one:
> 
> ...


He's very handsome and growing up fast!

Good luck on Knackers-off day.  It is very quick and safe surgery for young healthy male cats, seriously they aren't out for long at all, so try not to worry.
Having said that, didn't stop me crying all day with worry when Radar and Sonic were each in for theirs, and again with relief when I got each call to say they were ok and I could pick them up at x o'clock.


Did you say you are getting him chipped at the same time?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> He's very handsome and growing up fast!
> 
> Good luck on Knackers-off day.  It is very quick and safe surgery for young healthy male cats, seriously they aren't out for long at all, so try not to worry.
> Having said that, didn't stop me crying all day with worry when Radar and Sonic were each in for theirs, and again with relief when I got each call to say they were ok and I could pick them up at x o'clock.
> ...


Yup.  A double event. How much aftercare is he likely to need, do you think? I’m guessing a cone, but how long for?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Yup. A double event. How much aftercare is he likely to need, do you think? I’m guessing a cone, but how long for?



you could go for the 




Epona said:


> Furious little sunflower



look instead -




waxoyl said:


> Stan’s been helping me with the weeding.View attachment 320332


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Yup.  A double event. How much aftercare is he likely to need, do you think? I’m guessing a cone, but how long for?



I've not had a cat neutered in years, but last time I had it done they just make a tiny incision in each side of the scrotum, remove the testicles through them and superglue the incisions shut.
Healing is very quick (a few days).
Keep an eye on the area for signs of infection or bleeding (it is normal for it to look sore at first however), although complications are very rare.
Mine had painkillers for a couple of days I think.
None of mine had to wear a cone, but that is a possibility if they look like they are going to lick the area a lot or bother it - follow your vet's advice.

Radar was a bit more complicated as he had a large umblical hernia repaired at the same time.

EDIT: Oh other thing with feline castration is like with humans after a vasectomy, there can be sperm remaining in the tubes for a while afterwards, so it's often advised to keep them in for another few weeks/month.


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

Wondering whether to switch the time of Jakey's medication, at the moment I am feeding him at 4pm and giving him his pill at 6pm (he sometimes brings up his food so need to make sure that is staying down before giving medication, the drug he is on isn't reliant on a particular stage of the digestive process for it to work properly so can be given any time).

Unfortunately I have noticed after about an hour or two it does cause some fatigue (it is an ACE Inhibitor and lowers blood pressure), and evenings are usually our main cuddle time with him quietly on my lap drifting in and out of snooze-land or kind of lying up me with his paws on my shoulders wanting head rubs and lots of strokes/active cuddling.  When the fatigue hits him, he wants to properly sleep and takes himself off to the top of my PC case instead of being on my lap being his normal evening needy self.

So I think I am going to start giving it later, just before my bedtime - long enough before to make sure it has stayed down, but then when the (perfectly normal) side effect kicks in, he can sleep in his favourite night time location on my sofa seat (I put a pillow on there at an angle to make a little nest for him which I refer to as his "fortress of catitude" - sure sign that winter is closing in when he starts pulling pillows about in the night to construct it for himself, anyway I digress, yes I am eccentric and he is spoilt rotten!)

He is taking it well, he loves pill putty so "treat time" is now his favourite time of the day, my main concern about changing the time is he will be pestering for his treat all evening and I don't want to be giving him too much pill putty as it is quite high fat, iirc the 2nd ingredient is duck fat, presumably that keeps it moist and makes it malleable and a bit sticky (and he has chronic pancreatitis so supposed to be avoiding fats).


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> I've not had a cat neutered in years, but last time I had it done they just make a tiny incision in each side of the scrotum, remove the testicles through them and superglue the incisions shut.
> Healing is very quick (a few days).
> Keep an eye on the area for signs of infection or bleeding (it is normal for it to look sore at first however), although complications are very rare.
> Mine had painkillers for a couple of days I think.
> ...


Tbh I can’t afford to get the cat flap installed yet so I imagine he’ll be in for a little while still.


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tbh I can’t afford to get the cat flap installed yet so I imagine he’ll be in for a little while still.



Liked the post, but not because of you not being able to afford something - I know how much _that_ sucks.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 23, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Yup.  A double event. How much aftercare is he likely to need, do you think? I’m guessing a cone, but how long for?


With the boys it's just a case of them getting over the anesthetic and then they are fine.  So it just depends how long from when he's had the op to when you pick him up. 

With one of mine I got to watch him walking around like he was pissed for a while when he got home.  With the other the op was in the morning so when I picked him up at 6 he was fine.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> Wondering whether to switch the time of Jakey's medication, at the moment I am feeding him at 4pm and giving him his pill at 6pm (he sometimes brings up his food so need to make sure that is staying down before giving medication, the drug he is on isn't reliant on a particular stage of the digestive process for it to work properly so can be given any time).
> 
> Unfortunately I have noticed after about an hour or two it does cause some fatigue (it is an ACE Inhibitor and lowers blood pressure), and evenings are usually our main cuddle time with him quietly on my lap drifting in and out of snooze-land or kind of lying up me with his paws on my shoulders wanting head rubs and lots of strokes/active cuddling.  When the fatigue hits him, he wants to properly sleep and takes himself off to the top of my PC case instead of being on my lap being his normal evening needy self.
> 
> ...



Of course since I posted this, he has been firmly ensconced on my lap all evening with only one brief sojourn to the top of my PC case.
He is quite asleep though.
So I still think I will move his medication time a bit later, so that he doesn't have a drowsy evening when that is our usual quality time together (drowsy in a medication side effect zonked out sense, normal elderly feline napping would be absolutely fine and perfect).


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

I've been up all night (probably due to feeling loads better after days of just being exhausted and sleeping all the time, I am NOT currently tired for the first time in days) and yeah Jakey is sleepy from about 2 hours after his pill until about 6 or 7 hours after his pill, after which time he perks right the fuck up and is running around and wants attention, so I definitely need to give it to him at a different time of day - as much as it doesn't suit _me _for him to be zonked out during the evening, it also isn't natural in terms of cat behaviour either, when activity during the evening and early morning is more normal. 

I'm going to start moving his medication time back by an hour every day until we're at a point when he is getting his meds about an hour before I usually go to bed, that will suit not only my schedule but his natural crepuscular activity patterns better.  They should give advice about this sort of thing when prescribing.


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

I love my gentle daft old sod Jakey


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

Sometimes I take photos with perspective that almost makes/made my cats seem like bobbleheads, but it is just that they always did and always do face me and kind of loom when I am taking a photo.


That is the relationship with me, and that is what I capture on my phone - to you it looks like a bad blurry photo of an out of focus and odd perspective cat, to me it is Jakey looming in for a headbutt.  See how he is looking right at me?  He's not just sitting there, he is about to ram his little face against mine in friendship.

Massive head and ears shoved up close to my face.  I love my Jakey!

Edit: he is so beautiful, he looks kind of ethereal


----------



## Epona (Oct 24, 2022)

He just saw himself on the screen, he isn't the sharpest knife my little love, 'm going to die laughing


----------



## philosophical (Oct 24, 2022)

From my point of view this safe space is one of the last refuges in life and however blurry or whatever our photographs tend to be I love them all.


----------



## bimble (Oct 24, 2022)

Not news but makes me happy, here is my cat, with the same plastic bowl, a few years apart. The cat baby photos i thought i'd lost them forever but recently retrieved from an old broken computer and just amazing how tiny he was back then the big daft chunker.


----------



## Nikkormat (Oct 24, 2022)

It's been a strange few weeks with Estee. She's become quite choosy with her food, rejecting anything containing liver when once she liked everything. She still doesn't like my girlfriend, and still doesn't particularly like to be touched. She did however join me on the sofa the other day for the first time in our nine months of cohabitation.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 24, 2022)

Millie's looking for Mac, but he's hiding...





...and then they both found the two sunny spots in the bedroom.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Oct 24, 2022)

"I may look like I'm guarding the footpath, acting like a bouncer, but you and I both know I'll leg it if you get within 5 metres of me."


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm listening to Metallica's "Master Of Puppets" right now. During the title track where James Hetfield screams "OBEY YOUR MASTA-A-AH!", Lilith glared at me in disgust at the very concept.


----------



## oryx (Oct 25, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm listening to Metallica's "Master Of Puppets" right now. During the title track where James Hetfield screams "OBEY YOUR MASTA-A-AH!", Lilith glared at me in disgust at the very concept.


Slight derail from cat-related issues, but there was once a poster on here called 'Pastor of Muppets' which is my all-time funniest username ever.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 25, 2022)

I woke Lil’ Bob


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2022)

Tim’s last 12 hours have been unimpressive.  No overnight biccies.  No breakfast. The carrier (which he loves until he realises he can’t get out). 



Wait til he finds out what it’s all in aid of.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 25, 2022)

He does look like he knows something is up.... 

🤞 the op goes well and Tim recovers quickly


----------



## Chz (Oct 25, 2022)

Poor fuzzy nuggets. Hope he heals up fast.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 25, 2022)

ddraig said:


>



Mitsuru Yasui has a good number of cats 

Btw this is a neighbour’s cat, who regularly looks like he/she is climbing out the first floor window and then just hangs out there watching the world go by. First time I saw them I was a bit concerned but now it’s just “oh, they’re out the window again”. Don’t even mention it to the kids anymore!


----------



## philosophical (Oct 25, 2022)

Feral Harry on Mick and Wendy’s doorstep this morning.


----------



## story (Oct 25, 2022)

story said:


> Tonight's walk took us past a tall wall that tempted Cat to explore his climbing capacities.
> 
> View attachment 348438View attachment 348439



I pushed the filters on these snaps to make them.more clear.


----------



## story (Oct 25, 2022)

I love how he always looks away, going for the candid shot every time.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2022)

Ok. He’s home and not remotely sleepy.  Mostly he’s licking his bits.  They did give me a cone but it’s impossible to put together one handed while holding an angry cat.  Have ordered a better one but it’s not coming until tomorrow.  Hmm.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 25, 2022)

Liked for Tim being home and the op going well...
Hope the cone works out. Maybe it can be slipped on when he is asleep.


----------



## story (Oct 25, 2022)

Here’s my chap after his chip and chop…

Sept 2021


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 25, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Ok. He’s home and not remotely sleepy.  Mostly he’s licking his bits.  They did give me a cone but it’s impossible to put together one handed while holding an angry cat.  Have ordered a better one but it’s not coming until tomorrow.  Hmm.


The evening after she was spayed, Trillian climbed on top of a wardrobe when my back was turned and then fell off because she was still slightly ketamine wobbly  Thankfully she was ok but it could have been awful.

Their little walks when they first came home though 😍 Reminded me of a few urbanites


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> The evening after she was spayed, Trillian climbed on top of a wardrobe when my back was turned and then fell off because she was still slightly ketamine wobbly  Thankfully she was ok but it could have been awful.
> 
> Their little walks when they first came home though 😍 Reminded me of a few urbanites



Haha reaction given for the last line, not due to Trillian falling!
EDITED, apparently today Reading R Hard, glad she was ok!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 25, 2022)

Epona said:


> Haha reaction given for the last line, not due to Trillian nearly falling!


She did fall  I was terrified that she would have broken her stitches, but advice was to monitor and after some very broken sleep that night (mine, not hers), she was obviously fine. 

On a completely different subject, apparently our cats know when we’re talking to them and ignore us anyway.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2022)

I was told very solemnly both before and after, that my cat would be sleepy and off their food post op. 

He is neither.  He practically mugged me for my lunch so at 2pm I had to give him half the sachet of bland food they provided for tonight to be delicate for his tummy.  The rest is not going to do him until tomorrow.  He might eat me if I don’t sort out some supper before bedtime. 

He is also currently chasing one of his springies all over the house with enormous energy. 

Best toys ever, btw.


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I was told very solemnly both before and after, that my cat would be sleepy and off their food post op.
> 
> He is neither.  He practically mugged me for my lunch so at 2pm I had to give him half the sachet of bland food they provided for tonight to be delicate for his tummy.  The rest is not going to do him until tomorrow.  He might eat me if I don’t sort out some supper before bedtime.
> 
> ...



A lot of cats do not enjoy the opiate painkillers they give post-surgery before letting them go home, and will react by being VERY active afterwards.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2022)

Epona said:


> A lot of cats do not enjoy the opiate painkillers they give post-surgery before letting them go home, and will react by being VERY active afterwards.


Can I say how grateful I am for your wisdom on matters feline? It’s always reassuring to see you reply.  Xx 🐈


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 25, 2022)

story said:


> Here’s my chap after his chip and chop…
> 
> Sept 2021
> 
> ...



Aww 


His eyes are gorgeous...if a little sad.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2022)

Kizzy often does a little protest if not fed as soon as you come in from work, and at other times (despite plenty of food in other bowls)
She taps and knocks over the biscuit box but went one further today and sat on it   
3


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy often does a little protest if not fed as soon as you come in from work, and at other times (despite plenty of food in other bowls)
> She taps and knocks over the biscuit box but went one further today and sat on it
> View attachment 3488503



You are clearly starving her, just can't get the staff these days...

🤣


----------



## story (Oct 25, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> She did fall  I was terrified that she would have broken her stitches, but advice was to monitor and after some very broken sleep that night (mine, not hers), she was obviously fine.
> 
> On a completely different subject, apparently our cats know when we’re talking to them and ignore us anyway.



Yes, they definitely know and ignore. If Cat is minded to pay attention, he will. He does know his name and eagerly attends when it suits him. If not, not.


----------



## story (Oct 25, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Aww
> 
> 
> His eyes are gorgeous...if a little sad.



 In mourning for his nads


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 25, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Tim’s last 12 hours have been unimpressive. No overnight biccies. No breakfast. The carrier (which he loves until he realises he can’t get out).



Birth Control to Ginger Tom...


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 25, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Birth Control to Ginger Tom...
> 
> View attachment 348857




Brilliant!!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 25, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Brilliant!!!



must admit that the joke isn't mine


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Birth Control to Ginger Tom...
> 
> View attachment 348857


I love this.  


The soft collar has arrived. 



Smashing orangey cat.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2022)

Halloween Tim ! 🎃


----------



## izz (Oct 26, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy often does a little protest if not fed as soon as you come in from work, and at other times (despite plenty of food in other bowls)
> She taps and knocks over the biscuit box but went one further today and sat on it
> View attachment 3488503


That cat is _rubbish_, she has claws and teeth. she should be in that box and bag before you can say Purina _and_ she should be spreading the contents around for her sibling,


----------



## pogofish (Oct 26, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy often does a little protest if not fed as soon as you come in from work, and at other times (despite plenty of food in other bowls)
> She taps and knocks over the biscuit box but went one further today and sat on it
> View attachment 3488503



When they were young, my two took their protest further by working out how to open the kitchen cupboard so they could raid the dry food bag by themselves.  Madam rarely does such things these days though!


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 26, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I love this.
> 
> 
> The soft collar has arrived.
> ...




The eyes are saying "I am very displeased!"
🤣


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2022)

izz said:


> That cat is _rubbish_, she has claws and teeth. she should be in that box and bag before you can say Purina _and_ she should be spreading the contents around for her sibling,


Init!  She has managed to get a couple out when knocking it over now and then but not persevered which i'm both glad and a bit disappointed at! Sure Misty would be able to work it out. They've got all night too, box isn't hidden or in a cupboard


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 26, 2022)

“The beasht ish ashleep” (said Sean Connery)


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 26, 2022)

This was not set up


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 26, 2022)

Lil’ Bob has just fallen asleep with his head in my hand - unbearably cute 😻


----------



## Me76 (Oct 26, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob has just fallen asleep with his head in my hand - unbearably cute 😻
> 
> View attachment 349006


You cannot move until he wakes up.  This may be a long time


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 26, 2022)

Me76 said:


> You cannot move until he wakes up.  This may be a long time


He was like that for about 10 minutes - then got up and moved to the couch to clean himself 😺


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 26, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> friend in plymouth has had a kitteh move in
> 
> he thinks they have been stray for a while.  he's going to take them to vet to be scanned on tuesday.  i think he's got a kitteh...



update - he never quite got round to taking kitteh to be scanned (in his defence, think he was trying to find someone to lend him a cat box) kitteh just went out one morning after about a week and didn't come back.

until today when he turned up and expected dinner.

i think it may be a time-share kitteh...


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 27, 2022)

Current state of play at_ Chez Voltz _Mrs Voltz has her half of the bed. 
Casper has his half of the bed. 
And I'm balancing on the remaining sliver with a nice chilly gap where the duvet does not quite reach my bit
Cat is as happy as fucking Larry, mind you


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Cat is as happy as fucking Larry, mind you


That saying has lost its effect in recent times, with the conveyor belt of fuckwits Larry has allowed to live with him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 28, 2022)

Lilith freaked me out again last night. She didn't come in for her dinner, but my housemate said he'd seen her leave via the cat flap at about 19:00. I felt slightly better as that would have been about five minutes before I got in. I stayed up as long as possible to wait for her but had to go to bed at half eleven in order to be up for work. I tried to sleep but lay awake worrying. I must have dozed off in the end because I woke up to the sound of her eating, to my relief. She rubbed herself against me and purred as if to say "Don't worry, I'm absolutely fine" and then went out again. She came back in this morning for breakfast and then went out when I went to work. My housemate pointed out she's only doing what we all did as teenagers - going through a rebellious phase and staying out late! I'm getting used to her deviating from her routine from time to time but think I'll always have anxiety when I don't see her for hours.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 28, 2022)

Getting ready for Halloween


----------



## Epona (Oct 28, 2022)

Freddie the Dock Cat was pleased to find us volunteers in his garden this afternoon, taking advantage of the unseasonal weather to get in a late year invertebrate survey, and followed us round soliciting attention with little mews and lots of head rubs.



The Ginger-Tailed-Bumble-Cat was recorded in the dry garden.


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 28, 2022)

Arnold found a late Autumn sunny spot. 🐈‍⬛ 🌤️ (He had a tiny blep.)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 28, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Arnold found a late Autumn sunny spot. 🐈‍⬛ 🌤️ (He had a tiny blep.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 349259


I love the way the sun shines on his fur.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 29, 2022)

Two monkeys waiting for food


----------



## philosophical (Oct 29, 2022)

Sadie Queen of Lee, looking away at the last moment!🫤


----------



## Epona (Oct 29, 2022)

Am now in receipt of a prescription for Jakey's pills, so I can place an order online at a fraction of the cost - phew!


----------



## Epona (Oct 29, 2022)

Just had a look at the prescription and worked it all out.

Prescription is for 100 pills, which is currently £54.00 from www.petdrugsonline.co.uk plus £19.25 prescription fee which I have already paid to the vet = £73.25
To buy 84 pills from the vet they were going to charge me £135 (and I ended up paying £55 just for 28 so I could get him started on them straight away).

So that is a massive saving, I mean I will go without stuff to keep my cat as healthy as possible for as long as possible, but obviously going without considerably less stuff to do so is preferable and a very welcome option.

For info:
It is illegal for a vet to refuse to provide a prescription for any licensed medication that they would be able to provide themselves.
There are some additional considerations for controlled substances of course, and also for cascade drugs (where the drug in question is manufactured for human use or for another purpose but used off-label for animal use for a condition without it being specifically licensed by Defra for use in that species for that condition and manufactured/packaged as such - this is I think due to Dept of Health regs about supply, retail and prescription of human medications and use of medications off-label?)
But for something like this, Fortekor 2.5mg tablets for dogs and cats, a licensed drug for use in those species, it really is straightforward.
Now although a vet must provide a prescription upon request (for which they are allowed to charge a fee), they are not legally obliged to inform clients that they can do so and be able to obtain animal medications cheaper elsewhere - so they typically don't, because a good part of their profit margin is on mark-ups on prescription drugs, otc remedies and supplements, and Rx food.  So while I was able to get prescription only really easily and without any fuss at all once I requested it, I did have to be proactive about requesting it, it wasn't presented to me as an option until I asked.

Anyway I am a lot happier now I have got that sorted out, I can place an order for the pills tomorrow.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2022)

hurrah! justice, glad to hear it


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2022)

curled up Kizzy last night


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 29, 2022)

Epona said:


> Just had a look at the prescription and worked it all out.
> 
> Prescription is for 100 pills, which is currently £54.00 from www.petdrugsonline.co.uk plus £19.25 prescription fee which I have already paid to the vet = £73.25
> To buy 84 pills from the vet they were going to charge me £135 (and I ended up paying £55 just for 28 so I could get him started on them straight away).
> ...


Glad for you and Jakey, Epona, and thanks for the legal info. That's useful if ever any of us get a difficult vet. I have to take Lilith for her annual check up and booster on Wednesday so I'm hoping all goes smoothly.


----------



## Epona (Oct 29, 2022)

And one more bit of crucial information for anyone in the UK considering buying their veterinary medications online - the list of Defra (Veterinary Medicines Directorate) accredited online retailers.






						Accredited internet retailer scheme
					






					www.vmd.defra.gov.uk
				




This list does not guarantee that you will get good customer service, quick delivery, or good value for money, but it DOES mean that these suppliers are licensed to provide prescription veterinary medications and are inspected.  So use this list as a base point, also check that the supplier is a recognised veterinary practice, this info will also be provided on the website of any internet veterinary medicines retailer - but more importantly you can cross-check with both the RCVS (Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons) and the VMD (Veterinary Medicines Directorate - Defra) by registration number that they are legit.

This is from the petdrugsonline website for example:


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 29, 2022)

Had a fun night last night.Stan went missing for around 4 hours last night. ended up going though all the local gardens with torch in my slippers.
Was getting really worried not like stan of late. he normally only nips out for around half an hour tops. I was in my shed hours early didn't notice he'd nipped In.  4 hours later though id check the shed just incase. fluffy angry ginger pop out.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 29, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Had a fun night last night.Stan went missing for around 4 hours last night. ended up going though all the local gardens with torch in my slippers.
> Was getting really worried not like stan of late. he normally only nips out for around half an hour tops. I was in my shed hours early didn't notice he'd nipped In.  4 hours later though id check the shed just incase. fluffy angry ginger pop out.


Lilith has done that to me a couple of times lately, the little troublemaker! Glad Stan's safe and well.


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 29, 2022)

Don’t do it again dad.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 29, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith freaked me out again last night. She didn't come in for her dinner, but my housemate said he'd seen her leave via the cat flap at about 19:00. I felt slightly better as that would have been about five minutes before I got in. I stayed up as long as possible to wait for her but had to go to bed at half eleven in order to be up for work. I tried to sleep but lay awake worrying. I must have dozed off in the end because I woke up to the sound of her eating, to my relief. She rubbed herself against me and purred as if to say "Don't worry, I'm absolutely fine" and then went out again. She came back in this morning for breakfast and then went out when I went to work. My housemate pointed out she's only doing what we all did as teenagers - going through a rebellious phase and staying out late! I'm getting used to her deviating from her routine from time to time but think I'll always have anxiety when I don't see her for hours.


I recognise the anxiety but it’s a sign she’s comfortable in her surroundings enough to start acting selfishly (the teenager comparison is well founded) . Of our 2, Vic is a largely self-contained bugger who will test our patience and just treat the house as a filing station while Lil’ Bob is a love limpet 🙂


----------



## Epona (Oct 29, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Don’t do it again dad.View attachment 349407



"We are not amused" - full invocation of the royal We too!

He is one of those cats that does seem to have a slightly permanent air of grump about him - and that is not meant as a criticism, I absolutely adore that sort of demeanour, or appearance thereof, in a cat!
But I think the grump is turned up to 11 in that particular photo.

Glad he is safe and well, even though a bit pissed off at the moment.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 29, 2022)

Tilly snuggles 😻


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Tilly snuggles 😻
> 
> View attachment 349415


Are women preferred for chest snuggles? You thoughtfully provide pillows for them, after all.


----------



## Epona (Oct 29, 2022)

Glad to report that Jakey is taking his pill every day without complaint, he is very food oriented and LOVES the pill putty stuff - he now knows when I appear with one hand held behind my back at around 11pm and say "Jakey, TREAT!!!" that Good Things are going to happen.  I give the pill to him on the sofa as I can easily see against the throw whether he has dropped either the whole treat or the pill, neither of which has happened yet.  Good job he only has 2 teeth though, he nearly took my finger off tonight in his enthusiasm.

I hope it remains this easy.

The only side effect appears to be a bit of drowsiness a while after taking the pill, this is a common side effect and to be expected (and why I moved his pill time er I mean treat time later in the evening, so he wasn't zonked out all evening).  I need to keep an eye on his hydration.  I hope this can keep him going for a while longer, it was horrible him starting to get unwell so soon after losing Sonic (I still think the stress of that was a major factor) and although I know it is a terminal condition there is still a possibility of a decent amount of healthy and pain-free life yet.  That is the aim at least.



stavros said:


> Are women preferred for chest snuggles? You thoughtfully provide pillows for them, after all.



I used to refer to my paltry offering as my "cat shelf" when Sonic was alive and used to sit perched between my chin and my tits.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 30, 2022)

Well, I'm not altering the timers on the boys automatic cat feeders so breakfast will now start an hour earlier but from a cats PoV exactly the same time. All this means is when they hear the "payout" they'll sprint off the bed at a different time

I'll start moving FiFi's injection time though, which can safely be done by 30 minutes per stickin'


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 30, 2022)

Returned from apple scrumping to find these two acting very suspiciously - Vic’s munching the catnip plant and Lil’ Bob’s waiting his turn


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Returned from apple scrumping to find these two acting very suspiciously - Vic’s munching the catnip plant and Lil’ Bob’s waiting his turn



"this does not concern you, hooman"


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 30, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "this does not concern you, hooman"


That was the vibe I got plus an intense “wall of judgement” 😳


----------



## story (Oct 30, 2022)

Cat isn’t a great fan of being touched. I have to offer my hand, which he’ll smell- check, and if deemed acceptable I‘m permitted to scritch the back of his neck. Sometimes allowances are made, but these are dispensed under sufferance.

But when it’s cold at night he likes to place his paws on my bare skin to get some warmth. Last night as I lay down to sleep he came up to the pillow, created a nest and then deliberately positioned all four paws around my resting hand, both lefters on the top of my hand and both righters on the palm side, so that the warmth of my skin provided a kind of hot-water-bottle effect for him. He then fell into a twitching doze and his paws relaxed so that my hand and his paws were entangled together and I could stroke the top of one paw with the ball of my thumb. This way we both slept til he was warm enough, then he stretched, gently extricated himself and went off to the end of the bed to sleep against my feet.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2022)

I'd forgotten that the clocks went back, well an extra hour is a very long time for a small greedy cat who loves his wet dindins to wait, he was losing his mind pirouetting all over my lap and kept poking me in the face with a paw and waaahing at me loudly.  He truly thought I'd forgotten his meal, poor dear.

When I remembered about the time change, I relented and fed him at half past the hour instead.  I'll move it by another half hour tomorrow (but will probably get poked in the face for a few days yet!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2022)

Epona said:


> He truly thought I'd forgotten his meal, poor dear.





you forgot to re-set your kitteh last night...

pleased to say that the mogs i used to live with had started life with hoomans who were a bit unpredictable with their hours, and me working variable hours didn't tend to cause many arguments about breakfast time


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2022)

Have to say, I am quite enjoying these autumn evenings with my Jakey on my lap



EDIT: He has now abandoned my lap and gone to hang off the back of my computer, there is a cellar spider that lives down there that he likes watching but for some reason hasn't tried to catch or eat yet.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2022)

Hanging off the back of my computer watching his pet spider...


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2022)

Now he thinks it is "treat" (aka pill) time and is bugging me (I am being kneaded half to death and waahed at inches from my face  ), I need to step that a bit later as I am going to be out tomorrow evening until late so he's going to have to wait half an hour for it tonight so we can get into the new schedule.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 31, 2022)

Epona said:


> Hanging off the back of my computer watching his pet spider...
> 
> View attachment 349560




He is a beautiful colour Epona 🥰


----------



## Nikkormat (Oct 31, 2022)

A couple of recent photos of Estee. 

On the desk, looking out of the window at the birds on the roof of the flats opposite.


She's been spending more time on the balcony, enjoying the last of the warm weather. Caught as she was finishing a wash.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 31, 2022)

Just before 1 am and another night spent in the flat. Rogue watching him sleeping in her bed.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 31, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Just before 1 am and another night spent in the flat. Rogue watching him sleeping in her bed.




Poor Rogue.

Sadness in her eyes 😥


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 31, 2022)

Enjoy your new ginger kitty donkyboy


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 31, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Enjoy your new ginger kitty donkyboy



He practically sees me as his owner and the flat as his home. He is here now enjoying another nap at the bottom of the bed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 31, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> He practically sees me as his owner



are you sure you've got that the right way round?



does he have an 'official' home, or what?


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 31, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> are you sure you've got that the right way round?
> 
> 
> 
> does he have an 'official' home, or what?



He does. Just a few doors away. But I have not seen or heard from the owner in a while. She would message a few times a while back asking if I had seen him around. But haven't had any messages from her at all for a good bit.  Sometimes he was kept indoors for a bit to remind him where his home was, but as soon as he was let out, he would come over in the garden and making vocal noises to let me know he was back and wants to come in.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 31, 2022)

❤️


----------



## story (Oct 31, 2022)

Cat has finally come home after spending the entire day elsewhere. He had his breakfast at about 11:00 (he’s a late riser, something I’ve never known in a cat before) and then went out. About 8:00 this evening I expected to see him emerge from somewhere or arrive home but he didn’t. At 10:00 I went looking for him without success. At 11:00 I put his dinner down for him for when he came home and I came to bed to read and was doing the reassurances (“he’s fine, he’s done this before, of course he’s fine, I wonder where he is, I hope he’s okay, I’m sure he’s okay, I wonder where he goes all day...”) and about 10 minutes later he’s turned up wet and hungry. He’s now eaten, given me some purring for greeting and allowed me to vaguely pet him around the ears, had a cursory wash (mainly to get the rain off his fur) and he’s now crashed out flat on his back with his paws in the air.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 1, 2022)

This dickhead decided at 3.30 in the morning that he was hungry and kept jumping on me. For hours. It was particularly persistent. Just to add to it the dogs is poorly and can't go to day care so I had to wake up at 6.30 to give her a proper walk. Part of me was tempted to give in and get up and feed him so I could get some proper sleep, but I know if I do that I'll be making a rod for my own back.



Photo collage thanks to Google


----------



## oryx (Nov 1, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> This dickhead decided at 3.30 in the morning that he was hungry and kept jumping on me. For hours. It was particularly persistent. Just to add to it the dogs is poorly and can't go to day care so I had to wake up at 6.30 to give her a proper walk. Part of me was tempted to give in and get up and feed him so I could get some proper sleep, but I know if I do that I'll be making a rod for my own back.
> 
> View attachment 349769
> 
> Photo collage thanks to Google


Might be a dickhead, but he's an adorable-looking dickhead!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm taking Lilith for her check-up and booster jab this afternoon. Wish me luck getting her into the carrier...


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm taking Lilith for her check-up and booster jab this afternoon. Wish me luck getting her into the carrier...



Oh good luck, iirc she is as bad as my Jakey about the carrier, here it is a 2 person job as he seems to develop several extra limbs that all need restraining to get him in the bloody thing.
Best wishes.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 2, 2022)

I feel obliged to repeat the suggestion that saved my life, or at least much blood and frustration. Before I learnt it, I dreaded having to put a cat into a carrier. Then the miracle happened.

1. Put carrier on elevated surface such as a kitchen counter, with the opening flush with the edge of the surface.

2. Hold cat up to carrier, facing forward.

3. Cat walks into carrier. Shut and lock door very quickly.

No, I didn't believe it would work, either. But assuming your cat will allow you to pick it up out of sight of the carrier, there's a  very good chance it will.


----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> But assuming your cat will allow you to pick it up out of sight of the carrier



This is the rub, he's very strong and starts scrabbling if I pick him up with the carrier in sight.  Getting him to the carrier is as difficult as getting him in it, so that doesn't work for me.  I know it works for others though.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 2, 2022)

Obviously, cats are, well, cats, and no reaction can ever be ruled out.

The thing about cats is that their vision isn't very good for things that aren't moving. _If they haven't actually seen you take the carrier from wherever it was stashed to the counter_, there's a fair chance they won't immediately realise that they are being taken to a place where the carrier is lurking. Especially if there's some strong-smelling food or the like coming from the inside.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 2, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm taking Lilith for her check-up and booster jab this afternoon. Wish me luck getting her into the carrier...




Wishing you luck and that Lillith will be fine. 🤞


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 2, 2022)

Just got back and she's fine! She was ever so good even though she was clearly nervous about the vaccine. The vet said she'd never met such a well-behaved, gentle little cat.


----------



## pesh (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Nov 2, 2022)

pesh said:


> View attachment 349980


----------



## story (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## story (Nov 2, 2022)

Cat is miserable. It’s too cold. I may have to turn on the heating….


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2022)

Cats don’t need central heating. Just humans!


----------



## story (Nov 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Cats don’t need central heating. Just humans!



This one doesn’t like being cuddled much. He’ll tolerate it for a few minutes at most. He’ll lie on the floor at my feet or on a nearby chair rather than against my body.


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 2, 2022)

Stan’s keeping me warm tonight. Free heating.


----------



## story (Nov 2, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stan’s keeping me warm tonight. Free heating.View attachment 349998



Yer…

I feel that I’m not getting the advantage either tbh. I’ve tried to tempt him but he’s really not that interested. Maybe he’ll learn. He’s only three (birthday this week).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 3, 2022)

story said:


> Yer…
> 
> I feel that I’m not getting the advantage either tbh. I’ve tried to tempt him but he’s really not that interested. Maybe he’ll learn. He’s only three (birthday this week).


Happy birthday kitty!


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 3, 2022)

story said:


> Yer…
> 
> I feel that I’m not getting the advantage either tbh. I’ve tried to tempt him but he’s really not that interested. Maybe he’ll learn. He’s only three (birthday this week).


I think older cats get more soft a clingy. When we got Stan he was around 7 years old. It’s taking him a few years to settle in but now he’s like a moving hot water bottle. Perfect for winter nights in.


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 3, 2022)

A couple of Stan’s new mates in the area.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 3, 2022)

Lil’ Bob has been eating like a horse today - probably why he’s on his back recovering. Judging by that paw placement, if he’s not careful, he’ll have some bacon across his back, an onion shoved up his arse and in the oven for 90 mins 😾


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 3, 2022)

Trillian is doing her “cuddling by smooshing her face into me” thing again. It’s usually right under my left boob but that would be harder to take a photo of. 






(I know this is concerning when they do it against walls but I’ve never seen her do that. Only to me…)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 3, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Trillian is doing her “cuddling by smooshing her face into me” thing again. It’s usually right under my left boob but that would be harder to take a photo of.
> 
> View attachment 350135
> 
> ...


Adorable. And I love the trippy leggings!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 3, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Adorable. And I love the trippy leggings!


Thanks! Thursday is modern dance class night


----------



## story (Nov 3, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> I think older cats get more soft a clingy. When we got Stan he was around 7 years old. It’s taking him a few years to settle in but now he’s like a moving hot water bottle. Perfect for winter nights in.



I may have spoken too soon. Woke up this morning with Cat sprawled over my thighs with his elbow digging into my bladder. When I tipped him off he barely moved, just rocked over to lay his belly along my side.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2022)

Kizzy does the faceplanting on my leg now and again and sometimes against edge of sofa when being stroked


----------



## Cloo (Nov 4, 2022)

Today's furry potat.


----------



## story (Nov 4, 2022)

God that looks like very heaven Cloo


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2022)

last night
"are you going to bed or what hooman!?"

1


----------



## story (Nov 4, 2022)

I had a client here earlier. Cat usually stays out of the way, not interested in meeting or observing new people. However, he finished his biscuits and came to ask for more. House rule is that cats don’t get attention when I’m working with clients. He sauntered in, checked things out, realised I was busy and turned his back on me right away. He wandered off and then paused in the doorway, doing the tail flick that accompanies decision making…. Then he came back in and, ignoring me entirely, went over to my client and made pleading eyes to them. They laughed and he took this as a hopeful sign, started circling the chair while deliberately and dramatically keeping his back to me. The ruse successfully drew our attention away from our work to the point where it was almost pointless for me to stick to the “no interruptions while I’m working with a client” rule. But I held the line and he humphed off and made straight for the cat flap, which he slammed behind him ostentatiously as he made his exit.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 4, 2022)

story said:


> Cat is miserable. It’s too cold. I may have to turn on the heating….



Madam was dropping hints about warmth all last night and when I put the gas fire on t dry something, then the blanket on for an hour before bed, she was right-in there for all the heat.

This morning I woke to her sat right beside me and she then demanded my knee whilst I was trying to have breakfast.

Definitely warmth-related as the first frost of the year was out on the grass this morning.


----------



## story (Nov 4, 2022)

ddraig said:


> last night
> "are you going to bed or what hooman!?"
> 
> View attachment 3501861





When my last cat was ready for bed he’d come and scold me. He wanted to go to bed at 10:30, and he wanted me to go to bed with him. He’d stand in the doorway and stare at me. Sometimes I went up, sometimes I didn’t. The accuracy of his time keeping was impressive.


----------



## pogofish (Nov 4, 2022)

I also tried her on one of those creamy/fishy liquid treats that everyone seems to be raving about just now.  she licked the end of the tube half heartedly a couple of times, then wandered off uninterested. I put the rest in the side of her dish and although she did have a bit more overnight, I still had to ditch most of it in the morning.

Her favourite meaty/fishy sticks are half the price and she eats them enthusiastically, so I'll go back.


----------



## story (Nov 4, 2022)

I’ve got a new game for Cat. When I buy a box of eggs I tear off the lid and set the egg-holder bit into the lid. This gives it a bit more strength and weight. Then I put a single treat in each egg holder, and put a toy on top of the biscuit. Most of his toys are small ball type things that fit almost perfectly. Then I just lay it down on the floor as a surprise for him. Fishing the toy out and then hoiking the treat out with a paw, or attempting to stick his nose deep enough down to get his mouth round one while the box drifts around the floor, keeps him busy and happy for a while. He invariably ends up knocking the toys around for a while too.


----------



## polly (Nov 4, 2022)

We have cracked already (the house is too lonely with no cat) and are getting two kittens in December!!!!!! A friend's cat had babies at the end of September and she's giving them away to good homes. I've never had kittens, always old rescues. I'm a bit nervous  Anyway I will post photos of course, probably on a daily basis. Here is one of them - I have said I will take whichever other one isn't taken. But obviously we had to have the mustachio.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 4, 2022)

polly said:


> We have cracked already (the house is too lonely with no cat) and are getting two kittens in December!!!!!! A friend's cat had babies at the end of September and she's giving them away to good homes. I've never had kittens, always old rescues. I'm a bit nervous  Anyway I will post photos of course, probably on a daily basis. Here is one of them - I have said I will take whichever other one isn't taken. But obviously we had to have the mustachio.
> 
> View attachment 350205


Beautiful wee soul! Also black and whites are adorable with very agreeable loving personalities 😼


----------



## story (Nov 4, 2022)

polly said:


> We have cracked already (the house is too lonely with no cat) and are getting two kittens in December!!!!!! A friend's cat had babies at the end of September and she's giving them away to good homes. I've never had kittens, always old rescues. I'm a bit nervous  Anyway I will post photos of course, probably on a daily basis. Here is one of them - I have said I will take whichever other one isn't taken. But obviously we had to have the mustachio.
> 
> View attachment 350205



Delicate little fingers there polly. I predict a sensitive nature in this one.

As Mark Twain said…
A home without a cat — and a well-fed, well-petted and properly revered cat — may be a perfect home, perhaps, but how can it prove title?​
I went a full two years without a cat and it was interesting as an experiment but I now know that I shan’t live cat-less again.


----------



## polly (Nov 4, 2022)

story said:


> Delicate little fingers there polly. I predict a sensitive nature in this one.
> 
> As Mark Twain said…
> A home without a cat — and a well-fed, well-petted and properly revered cat — may be a perfect home, perhaps, but how can it prove title?​
> I went a full two years without a cat and it was interesting as an experiment but I now know that I shan’t live cat-less again.



We zoom in on his fingers in that photo too, regularly. 

That's exactly right. Worth experimenting just to be sure, but I agree, it's not really a home.


----------



## Epona (Nov 4, 2022)

I've not always had cats, but the longest I've been without any animals was about a year due to housing, but for some of that time I was a lodger in a house that had an absolutely lovely poodle that I became friends with, so even that wasn't completely without animal company!

I can't imagine going without any pets at all for long.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2022)

Misty has been wanting lots of strokes and is nestled against me and about 10% on my lap 
Still nice and warm but wish she would fully sit on lap, one day maybe


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Misty has been wanting lots of strokes and is nestled against me and about 10% on my lap
> Still nice and warm but wish she would fully sit on lap, one day maybe
> View attachment 350224


Those eyes.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy does the faceplanting on my leg now and again and sometimes against edge of sofa when being stroked


Happened earlier


----------



## Me76 (Nov 4, 2022)

Orson does loving with putting his face smudged up to a part.  I worry about his breathing.  But he seems to love it.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 4, 2022)

Rogue and Chloe watching a slasher


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 4, 2022)

polly said:


> We have cracked already (the house is too lonely with no cat) and are getting two kittens in December!!!!!! A friend's cat had babies at the end of September and she's giving them away to good homes. I've never had kittens, always old rescues. I'm a bit nervous  Anyway I will post photos of course, probably on a daily basis. Here is one of them - I have said I will take whichever other one isn't taken. But obviously we had to have the mustachio.
> 
> View attachment 350205


Yey, kittens!!! 😍

I still am petitioning for the nickname Groucho btw.


----------



## oryx (Nov 4, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue and Chloe watching a slasher


They look genuinely quite scared!


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 5, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Misty has been wanting lots of strokes and is nestled against me and about 10% on my lap
> Still nice and warm but wish she would fully sit on lap, one day maybe
> View attachment 350224


Lovely pic. Her colouring makes taking a clear pic quite difficult so great to see her face properly 😻


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

Pensive loaf.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## story (Nov 5, 2022)

So yeah.... Cat has discovered the merits of body heat exchange. Maybe he’s been reading this thread. He’s a hefty 7.5 kg so I was totally cat trapped all night. He seems to like the long-cat thigh-groove position in preference to the belly-loaf position, which is fortunate for me cos when he tried the belly-loaf spot I woke up feeling as if I’d been gut-punched.


Question: how do they manoeuvre you into the position they want from you while you’re asleep? I fall asleep on my side and wake up on my back with Cat stretched out from my knees to my crotch, his arms stretched out further up my belly.


----------



## Epona (Nov 5, 2022)

story said:


> So yeah.... Cat has discovered the merits of body heat exchange. Maybe he’s been reading this thread. He’s a hefty 7.5 kg so I was totally cat trapped all night. He seems to like the long-cat thigh-groove position in preference to the belly-loaf position, which is fortunate for me cos when he tried the belly-loaf spot I woke up feeling as if I’d been gut-punched.
> 
> 
> Question: how do they manoeuvre you into the position they want from you while you’re asleep? I fall asleep on my side and wake up on my back with Cat stretched out from my knees to my crotch, his arms stretched out further up my belly.



It could be worse, I used to wake up most of the time with a cat on my head or face.  Radar was quite light but I'd invariably have his fluff up my nose and in my mouth, Sonic on the other hand was like a fucking breezeblock.


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2022)

Epona said:


> It could be worse, I used to wake up most of the time with a cat on my head or face.  Radar was quite light but I'd invariably have his fluff up my nose and in my mouth, Sonic on the other hand was like a fucking breezeblock.




I had one cat who liked to sleep close to my head but barely touching. He’d brush his whiskers across my cheek to wake me up.

Another cat liked to sleep with his head in the palm of my hand, which led to multiple quarrels when he’d expect me to twist my arm impossibly in order to accommodate him. We also quarrelled when he’d wake me up with a single deliberate claw prick inside my nose. 

Another cat - tiny and lightweight - would perch on whatever was the highest point of my body and body surf me, like barrel walking, when I moved.

I’m glad none of them has ever wanted to sleep against my face or head. That fluff up the nose thing you describe would really bloody annoy me.

My sister’s cat wants to sleep across her throat. I don’t think I could tolerate that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

I had a cat that liked to sleep across my throat. It was disconcerting. And once I woke up choking because he had curled up on my face


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2022)

Guy Sets Up Hidden Camera To See What His Cat Does While He's Sleeping
					

Achi has been making himself quite comfortable.




					www.thedodo.com


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

Some vintage kitty photos:

Malcolm and Beaker, when they were kittens and could still bear to share the same space.



And from even further back, my beloved childhood cat Ziggy <3


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 5, 2022)

Watching animal YouTube videos with my 6 year old. Currently we’re watching a video by a YouTuber with 7 cats. 7!! I asked my daughter what she’d do with 7 cats. “Hug them all” she said 

She’s not that big. I reckon 7 cats could take her down if they were coordinated 😬


----------



## stdP (Nov 5, 2022)

story said:


> Question: how do they manoeuvre you into the position they want from you while you’re asleep? I fall asleep on my side and wake up on my back with Cat stretched out from my knees to my crotch, his arms stretched out further up my belly.



Weighted blankets are touted as helping aid a good night's sleep for those who are restless, and I'm willing to bet they were invented by a cat staffer.

I sleep on my side, so my mog normally perches at the side and gradually pushes herself in to my belly until she's got enough room to flollop down, and then stretches her legs out against the end of the bed, pushing me in further whenever I make any movement. I end up lying in a lazy L-shape with a very toasty cat sausaged against my torso.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2022)

car park catsy kittehs, wokingham


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 5, 2022)

Stan nipped out early when fireworks were going off. Came hurtling back in 2 minutes later. So not completely deaf.now he’s just chilling with his mum a dad now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2022)

(((( frightened kittehs of urban )))

fortunately, the mogs i used to live with weren't bothered by fireworks, or thunderstorms - just mildly annoyed about all that noise while they were trying to nap...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 5, 2022)

I've blocked the cat flap for tonight so Lilly baby won't be scared.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

Donut is...not scared, exactly, but definitely put out.



Fuck knows where Vivian is, out chasing rockets probably.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 5, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stan nipped out early when fireworks were going off. Came hurtling back in 2 minutes later. So not completely deaf.now he’s just chilling with his mum a dad now. View attachment 350392


That speaker looks a bit like a cat's eye!


----------



## Cloo (Nov 5, 2022)

This is quite like Vastra. She doesn't follow all that often, but she will come in and sit just out of arm's reach now and then


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Watching animal YouTube videos with my 6 year old. Currently we’re watching a video by a YouTuber with 7 cats. 7!! I asked my daughter what she’d do with 7 cats. “Hug them all” she said
> 
> She’s not that big. I reckon 7 cats could take her down if they were coordinated 😬


When have you ever known cats to coordinate with one another?


----------



## story (Nov 5, 2022)

Cat was largely unbothered by the fireworks earlier in the week but I’ve not seen him since about 4 this afternoon so I don’t know how he’s dealing with the local barrage.

Earlier he was doing that thing in Cloo ‘s cartoon strip. He did briefly sit on my lap but then decamped to underneath my chair where he lay flat on his back for a while, and then to nearby wherever I was as I went about my business.

I’ve just called for him out the front and back doors but he’s not turned up. This is quite normal, on a normal day, so I’m reserving my concerns for later…



Eta
Cat has returned.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 5, 2022)

Night night Urbs.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 5, 2022)

Missing for two days and he turns up on the shed roof, looking well fed. Relieved. Probably getting fed elsewhere, which is fair enough.

Monty, you terrible cunt.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 6, 2022)

Lil’ Bob startled by a whizz bang last night. Poor soul wound up sleeping in between us


----------



## Cloo (Nov 6, 2022)

Ugh, I forgot Vastra was in our room when I went to bed so she woke me up wanting to be let out at half two and then I had to go spare bedroom as gsv had started snoring.


----------



## Chz (Nov 6, 2022)

Bernard ran about like a madman just after bedtime last night. Yowling, begging to go out. Thought he was in some sort of serious distress.

Turns out he had a slushy poo and just really, _really _hates to use the litter tray.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 6, 2022)

Chz said:


> Bernard ran about like a madman just after bedtime last night. Yowling, begging to go out. Thought he was in some sort of serious distress.
> 
> Turns out he had a slushy poo and just really, _really _hates to use the litter tray.



Not sure whether to
🤔
Or
🤮
Or
🤣


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 7, 2022)

Lil’ Bob’s always had a bit of a runny eye but yesterday it swelled right up and we dabbed it with cotton wool dipped in saline solution but it remains swollen this morning. It doesn’t seem to be causing him any irritation but I’d rather it returned to normal. Of course, when I tried to take a photo he ran outside 🙄 but any suggestions for further action from Cat Urbs who’ve had experience of the same are very welcome 🙂😾


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 7, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob’s always had a bit of a runny eye but yesterday it swelled right up and we dabbed it with cotton wool dipped in saline solution but it remains swollen this morning. It doesn’t seem to be causing him any irritation but I’d rather it returned to normal. Of course, when I tried to take a photo he ran outside 🙄 but any suggestions for further action from Cat Urbs who’ve had experience of the same are very welcome 🙂😾


I'd take him to the vet, it sounds like he may need drops. Lilith had a runny eye back in May (accompanied by sneezing) so I took her to be checked. She didn't need drops but they gave me some in case her eye swelled. I hope he'll recover soon.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 7, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'd take him to the vet, it sounds like he may need drops. Lilith had a runny eye back in May (accompanied by sneezing) so I took her to be checked. She didn't need drops but they gave me some in case her eye swelled. I hope he'll recover soon.


Thank you LCL 🙂. It doesn’t seem to be causing him any grief at all (still just as cheeky, still eats like a horse, etc) but, if it’s not showing any signs of improvement tomorrow, then off to the V-E-T he goes 🙂😾


----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 7, 2022)

Last week, we brought a feral cat into the house.  He is a beautiful, jet black 2 year old male.  We gave him the spare room all to himself, and to keep him away from our dog and the other two cats.

He was slowly starting to trust us.  He would come out from under the couch and rest on the mat or on the bed.   Yesterday, he allowed me to touch him.

Today's plan was to take him into the vet to get him fixed.  About an hour before the appointment, we went into the spare room to put him into the cat carrier.

Not good- he ended up so terrified that he climbed the walls and tried to get out the window.  Fortunately, the window was closed. but the curtains are now down.   I have never seen a cat that scared before, and, after an hour, I am still shaking.

The vet had no problem rescheduling him, they are used to feral cats around here.

I think it will be a while before he allows me to get near him again.

Poor Midnight


----------



## petee (Nov 7, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stan nipped out early when fireworks were going off. Came hurtling back in 2 minutes later. So not completely deaf.now he’s just chilling with his mum a dad now. View attachment 350392



grand.

looks like Burke in his cappa magna


----------



## Epona (Nov 7, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob’s always had a bit of a runny eye but yesterday it swelled right up and we dabbed it with cotton wool dipped in saline solution but it remains swollen this morning. It doesn’t seem to be causing him any irritation but I’d rather it returned to normal. Of course, when I tried to take a photo he ran outside 🙄 but any suggestions for further action from Cat Urbs who’ve had experience of the same are very welcome 🙂😾



Take him to the vet tomorrow if you can, a lot of cats have a latent Feline Herpesvirus infection which often presents as runny eyes/conjunctivitis/snuffles from time to time (my Radar had it) - but it can occasionally have a more severe flareup which can affect the eyes worse and cause damage to the cornea.
There are a lot of other possibilities that could also cause eye or eyelid inflammation (bacterial infection, foreign body under an eyelid, insect bite or sting, scratched it on something, or glaucoma which cats can get, that doesn't affect the eyelid so much but might be the case if the eye is bloodshot and not looking right) but you are quite right if it isn't looking loads better in the morning then definitely vet time - best of luck to you.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Take him to the vet tomorrow if you can, a lot of cats have a latent Feline Herpesvirus infection which often presents as runny eyes/conjunctivitis/snuffles from time to time (my Radar had it) - but it can occasionally have a more severe flareup which can affect the eyes worse and cause damage to the cornea.
> There are a lot of other possibilities that could also cause eye or eyelid inflammation (bacterial infection, foreign body under an eyelid, insect bite or sting, scratched it on something, or glaucoma which cats can get, that doesn't affect the eyelid so much but might be the case if the eye is bloodshot and not looking right) but you are quite right if it isn't looking loads better in the morning then definitely vet time - best of luck to you.


Thank you for all the info Epona (you are the authority on all things feline after all  😎). I got as far as getting the cat carrier out last night in readiness for the vet. This morning, I’m happy to report that his eye looks much better and he’s currently eating his 3rd breakfast of the day so will hold off for now.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 8, 2022)

I wondered where Vastra had been emerging from in our room lately,  but I just saw her settling herself into my box of bags under the bed


----------



## philosophical (Nov 8, 2022)

Anybody seen that news item about the cat rescue centre in Filey?


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 8, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Anybody seen that news item about the cat rescue centre in Filey?











						'We have more than 100 cats living in our house'
					

A North Yorkshire family have turned their house into a cat rescue centre.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Epona (Nov 8, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Thank you for all the info Epona (you are the authority on all things feline after all  😎). I got as far as getting the cat carrier out last night in readiness for the vet. This morning, I’m happy to report that his eye looks much better and he’s currently eating his 3rd breakfast of the day so will hold off for now.



Oh phew, that's a relief!  I remember about half the time I worried about Radar's eyes and thought "see how it is in the morning" it had subsisded, he was always sticking his head behind cupboards so I think a lot of the time it was just dust and then he'd rubbed his eyes or something.  He did need eye cream on a couple of occasions (due to his latent herpesvirus), but a lot of the time it was something minor that resolved by itself!
Hope his eye stays well, and he enjoys all his breakfasts bless him


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2022)

I took the bins out the back earlier, for collection tomorrow, and was greeted for the first time in ages with a squeak from next door's cat. We had a stroke and a brief cuddle, although I'm not sure she was totally enamoured with my holding methods. Still, no claws or teeth were utilised, and I think we're still friends.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 8, 2022)

This couple adopted a sick Puma...and reared him.
He couldn't survive in the wild..has huge difficulties walking but they worked with him every day nursing him back to health.

He's called Messi.

He is adorable


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 9, 2022)

My little poser.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 9, 2022)

Vic sleeping fabulously


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2022)

Bedtimes can be sweet. Odin comes to find me, rubs his face against mine, likes a fuss and purrs deeply.



Whereas this idiot attacks my feet.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 10, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Bedtimes can be sweet. Odin comes to find me, runs his face against mine, likes a fuss and purrs deeply.
> 
> View attachment 350940
> 
> ...


Odin has caused Mrs SFM to exclaim “Oooo what a gorgeous face! He’s a beautiful boy!!” - and other unintelligible squeaks of appreciation 🥹


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 10, 2022)

Apparently Toby likes This Morning. 😂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 10, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Apparently Toby likes This Morning. 😂View attachment 350942


Him and Holly Willoughby would make a gorgeous couple!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 10, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Apparently Toby likes This Morning. 😂View attachment 350942


Lilith used to have that same blue bed/basket thingy when she was a kitten! She prefers to sleep on my computer chair these days though.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 10, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith used to have that same blue bed/basket thingy when she was a kitten! She prefers to sleep on my computer chair these days though.


Toby hides in it. Then jumps out and attacks his toys. 😂


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 10, 2022)

Made a fluffy friend today.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 10, 2022)

Just popping up to say hello.


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Just popping up to say hello.
> 
> 
> View attachment 350999


In a sort of reverse small/far away scenario that photo makes him/her look gigantic.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 10, 2022)

I was out last night and Lilith wasn't back when I got in. However, she announced her arrival home at 1am, by leaping onto my chest of drawers, knocking everything off and waking me up! Maybe she was drunk like me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Apparently Toby likes This Morning. 😂View attachment 350942


Silently judging the queue jumpers


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 11, 2022)

Lil’ Bob nibbling on some catnip - he’s gone a bit crazy and is currently chasing his brother around the house


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 11, 2022)

With a very heavy heart I am posting to announce that now my Prince Shafi has died. He died on the way to the emergency clinic in Wanstead on Tuesday morning. When I checked on him when I arrived at the tube station he was gone. Only 30 minutes before, when I stood by the lift doors to leave my building he was still alive. He had problems breathing; maybe he had problems with his heart. I shall never know. It was all really awful and traumatising. He was only ca. 11 years old.

His brother Diddie was PTS at the end of March. Why do we do it? Now I have Lotte left, who will hopefully be with me for a very long time, but once she is gone I don’t think I can put myself through that again. At least I might need a long break.

What an absolutely little sweetheart he was. We used to call him Little Shafi, The Shafster, Lumpy Pumpy, Shafi Buffy. My son named him after a friend of his. It so sad that I will not hear my boyfriend call out Sha-fiiiiii to greet him when he arrives anymore. We had a routine where, in the morning, when I made coffee, he would jump up onto the countertop opposite for morning cuddles.

Here are some photos. I will try to reduce the size of a couple of clips I took and post them when I get a chance.

Lotte is going to be one spoiled girl

.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2022)

So sad, so sorry Schmetterling 
Take care


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 11, 2022)

Very sad news Schmetterling 🥺

Shafi was clearly very loved and had a good life with you and your family.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2022)

(((( Schmetterling  ))))


----------



## izz (Nov 11, 2022)

Hugely saddened to hear your news Schmetterling.


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 11, 2022)

So sorry at your sad news Schmetterling. Such a gorgeous and clearly very loved boy.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 11, 2022)

So sorry Schmetterling.  It is unfortunately the price we pay for loving them so much.
I understand how you feel about not getting another one when Lotte goes. I felt the same. But I changed my mind eventually.
The place is just too quiet without them. But, that takes time to feel that way.
For now, just love Lotte. And Lotte with love you. You'll get through it together.


----------



## polly (Nov 11, 2022)

Oh Schmetterling I'm so sorry! He was a beautiful boy. Our cat died on the way to the vet too - it's very upsetting. Sending lots of love xx


----------



## philosophical (Nov 11, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your beloved cat Schmetterling.
Sounds like you afforded Shafi a great life.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 11, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> With a very heavy heart I am posting to announce that now my Prince Shafi has died. He died on the way to the emergency clinic in Wanstead on Tuesday morning. When I checked on him when I arrived at the tube station he was gone. Only 30 minutes before, when I stood by the lift doors to leave my building he was still alive. He had problems breathing; maybe he had problems with his heart. I shall never know. It was all really awful and traumatising. He was only ca. 11 years old.
> 
> His brother Diddie was PTS at the end of March. Why do we do it? Now I have Lotte left, who will hopefully be with me for a very long time, but once she is gone I don’t think I can put myself through that again. At least I might need a long break.
> 
> ...


Oh no! So sorry about your lovely boy. Hope you’re all OK 😢


----------



## Epona (Nov 11, 2022)

Oh no Schmetterling - my sympathies to you.  It is especially horrible to lose one suddenly and at what is a younger than hoped for age.  
I am not a vet, but if it helps you to come to terms with it (and not knowing what went wrong can be awful), I agree with your assessment that it does sound very much like a heart attack or similar acute heart/circulatory issue, and the chances of being able to do anything even if he had lasted to see the vet would have been unlikely IMO.

What a gorgeous boy he was, and lucky to have a loving home and good care.

Love and sympathies to you and everyone else who will miss him. xx


----------



## moose (Nov 11, 2022)

So sorry, Schmetterling. x


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 11, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> With a very heavy heart I am posting to announce that now my Prince Shafi has died. He died on the way to the emergency clinic in Wanstead on Tuesday morning. When I checked on him when I arrived at the tube station he was gone. Only 30 minutes before, when I stood by the lift doors to leave my building he was still alive. He had problems breathing; maybe he had problems with his heart. I shall never know. It was all really awful and traumatising. He was only ca. 11 years old.
> 
> His brother Diddie was PTS at the end of March. Why do we do it? Now I have Lotte left, who will hopefully be with me for a very long time, but once she is gone I don’t think I can put myself through that again. At least I might need a long break.
> 
> ...


Oh mate, I'm so sorry to hear that. He was a lovely boy.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 11, 2022)

As the days get colder they’ve divided the sofa - relations are cordial for now


----------



## oryx (Nov 12, 2022)

Sorry to read about Prince Shafi, Schmetterling 

He was a beautiful boy and was obviously much loved.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 12, 2022)

(((Schmetterling )))


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 12, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Check out the latest entry in the "Cats in our garden" spring collection.
> 
> View attachment 321075
> 
> ...


He is looking a lot more filled out and glossy now. Fuzzier too.

We've confirmed he isn't anyone else's and taken him to the vet. Guess he's ours now.




I've been living away from the cats recently.  Been nice to see them again.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 12, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> We've confirmed he isn't anyone else's and taken him to the vet. Guess he's ours now.



 at you being adopted

🐱


----------



## A380 (Nov 12, 2022)

So sorry to read about your loss Schmetterling


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 12, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> He is looking a lot more filled out and glossy now. Fuzzier too.
> 
> We've confirmed he isn't anyone else's and taken him to the vet. Guess he's ours now.
> 
> ...


How lovely, he looks so much healthier! 😻


----------



## stavros (Nov 12, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> As the days get colder they’ve divided the sofa - relations are cordial for now
> View attachment 351166


There looks to be a Korean-style demilitarised zone with those books.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2022)

Very sorry for your loss Schmetterling  Shafi was a lovely boy, such a character - it shone through in all his photos. He was clearly very loving and very loved.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 12, 2022)

stavros said:


> There looks to be a Korean-style demilitarised zone with those books.


I only put them there because I was hoovering the front room - but I think it helps the situation in that they have to make an effort to give each other the stink eye 😀


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 12, 2022)

Thank you all for your messages! Much appreciated.

I took him for communal cremation yesterday. The ashes will be scattered on its grounds.  He was a sociable boy so I like the idea of him making friends there and lumping about. 👼


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 12, 2022)

Not a real cat, but he's the mascot of Hot Vintage in Brick Lane.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 12, 2022)

Queen of the table


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 12, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Queen of the table
> 
> View attachment 351277


She's getting the red carpet treatment all right...


----------



## A380 (Nov 12, 2022)

Red letter day.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm missing this little fella soooo much


----------



## philosophical (Nov 13, 2022)

Suspicious kitty seen on the path to the station today.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 13, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Suspicious kitty seen on the path to the station today.
> 
> View attachment 351306


Drugs may be involved. This behaviour needs to be catnipped in the bud.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 13, 2022)

Could it be a county line cat?


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 13, 2022)

Vic having a lick


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 13, 2022)

😀

Hope ye can see that.

Momcat disciplines kitten for messing up the bed. Then momcat makes the bed!!


----------



## A380 (Nov 13, 2022)

End of days


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2022)

Kizzy sometimes comes in all smooth and licking her lips, convinced getting fed and brushed elsewhere!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 13, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kizzy sometimes comes in all smooth and licking her lips, convinced getting fed and brushed elsewhere!
> View attachment 351384


She's beautiful.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She's beautiful.


She bloody knows it  Seems to be getting more demanding and vocal these days


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 13, 2022)

This cracks me up


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2022)

Ladies last night


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> End of days
> 
> View attachment 351349


I love how close the black and ginger one seem to be getting!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I love how close the black and ginger one seem to be getting!



The one at the front is beautiful.  Reminds me of the cat we had when I was little.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 15, 2022)

Is this it? Is my life complete now? 🤔


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2022)

Only when he's actually sleeping ON your keyboard.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2022)

When he can do CTRL-ALT-DEL at will.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 15, 2022)

My long-gone cat once managed a fantastic bit of anticapitalist sabotage by walking across a laptop's keyboard with the exact combination of button-clicking to make the display screen show everything upside down.  Took a lot of neck-cricking and craning to Google 'how to flip display back right side up again' instead of running around panicking...


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 15, 2022)

Hair cut sir.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2022)

He's so beautiful. And looks so outraged all the time  <3


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 16, 2022)

Someone help me, I'm being suffocated!


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2022)

I am having trouble uploading a photo


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2022)

Winter is coming...


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> View attachment 351800


Look how content he is!


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Someone help me, I'm being suffocated!
> 
> View attachment 351777


I’d say you’re rather enjoying this predicament 😃


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 17, 2022)

Happy purry snuggly winter cat <3 We never see her during the summer, this is a right treat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 17, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Happy purry snuggly winter cat <3 We never see her during the summer, this is a right treat.
> 
> View attachment 351878
> 
> View attachment 351879



Heat thieves


----------



## Nikkormat (Nov 17, 2022)

Weather here has taken a cold turn, and I'm trying to go without using the heating, so today I brought out the big duvet. Estee made herself comfortable on it straight away. 



She's been quite affectionate recently; she'll never be a cat who gives cuddles, but she accepts having her head stroked and even the odd ear scratch.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 18, 2022)

I rearranged the kitchen, but scrounger Bloom has immediately sussed out where the treats are.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2022)

WFH new supervisor!!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 18, 2022)

ddraig said:


> WFH new supervisor!! View attachment 351944



o hai, i has found a mouse...


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 18, 2022)

little micro lion and Rogue


----------



## story (Nov 18, 2022)

Looking at me....


----------



## story (Nov 18, 2022)

Very deliberately not looking at me...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 19, 2022)

story said:


> Very deliberately not looking at me...



oh dear, what have you done?


----------



## story (Nov 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> oh dear, what have you done?




He realised I wasn’t talking to him, I was on the phone.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 19, 2022)

Mrs P wanted to chuck this cushion.
Oh no thinks scrounger Bloom.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 19, 2022)

story said:


> Very deliberately not looking at me...
> 
> 
> View attachment 351999


He's a handsome boy!


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2022)

"I neither know you, nor trust you."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 20, 2022)

from teh tweeter today, article from the London + North Eastern Railway's staff magazine written by the 'cat inspector' (I suspect this may have been part of a wider ranging job, not a specialist full time job)







and entry in the pay ledger from Hull goods depot (presume the 6d a week was translated in to food for kitty rather than paying them in cash)










🚂
🐈


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2022)

Stealth cat


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Stealth cat
> 
> View attachment 352236


Are there any stats that back up the hypothesis that black and other dark cats are more prolific hunters? Every cat is different in their blood lust, so you'd need a big sample, but you'd think nighttime camouflage would be helpful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2022)

stavros said:


> Are there any stats that back up the hypothesis that black and other dark cats are more prolific hunters? Every cat is different in their blood lust, so you'd need a big sample, but you'd think nighttime camouflage would be helpful.


Hahaha, Donut is definitely the outlier   He's really shit.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2022)

Vivian is quite a dark tabby/tortie though and she murders all day long.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## ouirdeaux (Nov 20, 2022)

stavros said:


> Are there any stats that back up the hypothesis that black and other dark cats are more prolific hunters? Every cat is different in their blood lust, so you'd need a big sample, but you'd think nighttime camouflage would be helpful.



My last two were black, and black & white. Black went out & killed mice; B&W stayed in, mostly, & considered herself lucky to catch a moth. But she was very dim.

Their B&W brother managed to catch a rather large bird, in broad daylight.

Not representative, I know.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 20, 2022)

on a sample size consisting of these two




the tabby + white one was a prolific mouser - there was usually a dead mouse (or parts of same) on the kitchen floor every morning, and he did the 'teaching me to catch mice' thing once.

the black + white one caught a mouse once (to my knowledge) and i think he wanted to keep it as a pet...


----------



## Epona (Nov 20, 2022)

Tabby patterns are their default camouflage - self ie. cats that are just one colour/lacking tabby appearance is a mutation and in the wild would tend to be a disadvantage.
Cats are crepuscular and tend to hunt at dawn and dusk rather than at night, so dappled shadow is their natural hunting light conditions, rather than fully dark.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 20, 2022)

Take a Picture of Your Cat That Isn't Your Cat


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2022)

Not actually touching apart from a few hairs


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 21, 2022)

So this is even better as Katniss has started doing this when I'm WFH and am saying no to her being fed every hour. And it's almost her colours Once the jumping on my keyboard has failed she has started resorting to this.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> from teh tweeter today, article from the London + North Eastern Railway's staff magazine written by the 'cat inspector' (I suspect this may have been part of a wider ranging job, not a specialist full time job)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigh.
Got to be one of the best jobs ever in the history of the Universe.
Lucky sod!


----------



## story (Nov 21, 2022)

story said:


> Looking at me....
> 
> 
> View attachment 351998




Last night I was in bed watching Netflix on my iPad. Cat came to join me, cuddled up beside my shoulder and started purring. He turned his belly up and reached out his front paw and very gently laid it on my face. I turned to look at him and he just stared into my eyes. After a few moments I turned to look back at the film but he reached out his paw and laid it on my cheek, asking me to turn my face and meet his gaze. So I did. Some slow blinking on my part but he just held my eyes and purred. Eventually it got a too intense for him and he let go, both of my face and my eyes.


Never had a cat do this before: ask for eye gazing,


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 21, 2022)

Bella after using the litter tray


----------



## pesh (Nov 21, 2022)

Bella's been at a squat party.


----------



## A380 (Nov 21, 2022)

Camouflage cat plus one. Pip was sulking…


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2022)

Look at this fucking eejit


----------



## philosophical (Nov 21, 2022)

Went to see my brother and was nicely greeted by Fizz. She is always very friendly to me, loves a fuss.


----------



## story (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Went to see my brother and was nicely greeted by Fizz. She is always very friendly to me, loves a fuss.
> 
> View attachment 352366


It's Donut's classy sister!


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 21, 2022)

I need to make the bed Stan. Fuck off I’m not moving look.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 22, 2022)

Yesterday evening Lil’ Bob ran in absolutely soaking - I mean totally drenched like he’d just been swimming. Poor fella was in shock and was trembling and whimpering. We dried him off as best we could and spent the next few hours sitting with him wrapped up in his favourite blanket while he just stared blank-eyed. We don’t know what happened to him. It was raining outside but this level of wetness was of a completely different magnitude altogether. Our theories include that he was lurking under a parked car and a passing vehicle soaked him, he fell into a garden pond or someone deliberately soaked him. When we went to bed, he lay at the foot of it and we hoped he’d be ok. About 2.30, I felt a wet nose on my face and he cuddled up next to me purring loudly. I put my arm round him and went back to sleep. This morning he’s back to normal as if nothing happened but his near catatonic state last night worried us for a bit. Resilient little bugger 😼


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2022)

They do worry us eh!

Misty came in late last night and had been on arm of sofa next to me when I noticed a small but thick blob of blood
I also had some on my hand where i'd stroked her, then noticed blood on her head as she was moving off
Pretty freaked out we tried to get her so we could have a proper look, tried to escape but couldn't as shut a few doors and was cornered
I got close and she let out a loud yowl!!  the only noise i've heard her make apart from purring, and her eyes were massive so left her alone
Took some pics to zoom in and see and could kind of see a cut on her head (can see a tiny mark in middle of back of head of crap pic)

What was worrying me was where the blob on sofa came from and was there more blood
She went out and didn't come back before went up to bed so left door open
She seems fine this morning and even let me stroke her head! No blood afaics
Kizzy was sat in the middle of a small table on top of lots of stuff and not moving


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 22, 2022)

ddraig said:


> They do worry us eh!
> 
> Misty came in late last night and had been on arm of sofa next to me when I noticed a small but thick blob of blood
> I also had some on my hand where i'd stroked her, then noticed blood on her head as she was moving off
> ...


Ours come in with cuts and scratches from time to time and are similarly reluctant to let us investigate. Most of the time the damage is superficial and is more a loss of dignity or defeat at the paws of a rival cat. Claws are vicious things 🙀


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Ours come in with cuts and scratches from time to time and are similarly reluctant to let us investigate. Most of the time the damage is superficial and is more a loss of dignity or defeat at the paws of a rival cat. Claws are vicious things 🙀


Yes, this is my guess, either Kizzy or another cat has swiped them in a fight


----------



## story (Nov 22, 2022)

Cat has just come in and deliberately sought me out. After the recent eye-gazing love-fest I was touched and assumed he wanted to love on me. Nope. Cold paws. He’s found some bare skin and planted his damp chilly toe-beans on my forearm.


----------



## story (Nov 22, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Yesterday evening Lil’ Bob ran in absolutely soaking - I mean totally drenched like he’d just been swimming. Poor fella was in shock and was trembling and whimpering. We dried him off as best we could and spent the next few hours sitting with him wrapped up in his favourite blanket while he just stared blank-eyed. We don’t know what happened to him. It was raining outside but this level of wetness was of a completely different magnitude altogether. Our theories include that he was lurking under a parked car and a passing vehicle soaked him, he fell into a garden pond or someone deliberately soaked him. When we went to bed, he lay at the foot of it and we hoped he’d be ok. About 2.30, I felt a wet nose on my face and he cuddled up next to me purring loudly. I put my arm round him and went back to sleep. This morning he’s back to normal as if nothing happened but his near catatonic state last night worried us for a bit. Resilient little bugger 😼




The private and secret lives of our furry friends.

Sounds to me like he fell into water. If it was a drenching from a bus wheel or a bucket of water it wouldn’t be so thorough. It would have landed mostly on one side and not much underneath. And also, have you ever tried to throw water at a marauding intruder cat…? 100% miss rate for me.

The shock also sounds like it may have occurred cos if being knocked into the water as a result of a scrap. Or struggled to get out maybe.

Glad he made a recovery. Does he seem jumpy or sad today?

My chap is very blue for a day or so after he loses a territorial quarrel.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 22, 2022)

story said:


> The private and secret lives of our furry friends.
> 
> Sounds to me like he fell into water. If it was a drenching from a bus wheel or a bucket of water it wouldn’t be so thorough. It would have landed mostly on one side and not much underneath. And also, have you ever tried to throw water at a marauding intruder cat…? 100% miss rate for me.
> 
> ...


Pleased to say he’s back to his old self today but we were a bit worried for a bit as he appeared seriously traumatised last night  i.e. staring blank black eyes, unresponsive to strokes or affection, no desire to groom himself, etc. 
I like the way they bounce back pretty quickly from these sorts of things. Hopefully he’s learned something from it?


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 22, 2022)

Vic in the middle of a spot of frantic soft furnishing frottage  (the dirty wee beastie 🙀)


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 23, 2022)

Morning thread, been a while again.

Looks like I can't go to work today. Oh well


----------



## izz (Nov 23, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Vic in the middle of a spot of frantic soft furnishing frottage  (the dirty wee beastie 🙀)
> 
> View attachment 352535


Is he more affectionate afterwards or does he just dress quickly and leave ? Is he still fixated on Mrs seeformiles ? He doesn't actually leave any 'deposit' does he ?


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 23, 2022)

izz said:


> Is he more affectionate afterwards or does he just dress quickly and leave ? Is he still fixated on Mrs seeformiles ? He doesn't actually leave any 'deposit' does he ?


Yep Mrs SFM is still the main object of his lust but he’s occasionally indulged in his habit while looking at me. Afterwards, he licks himself and wants food - prob. his version of a post-coital cig. Thankfully there is no deposit or we’d have to burn most of the furniture.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2022)

Donut has kindly offered to stand in for me at work today


----------



## Chz (Nov 23, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Donut has kindly offered to stand in for me at work today
> 
> View attachment 352578


HP Elitebook, I hate those things. Everyone's been begging to get their Dells back.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2022)

Chz said:


> HP Elitebook, I hate those things. Everyone's been begging to get their Dells back.


To quote Blackadder, I am one of those people who is happy to wear cotton but has no idea how it works  The IT dept gave me this laptop, it works, job done. My only concern is how heavy it is to lug about.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## waxoyl (Nov 23, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 352593


Baby x


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 23, 2022)

Spot the other urbanite in this photo!


----------



## story (Nov 23, 2022)

V is never getting this jumper back….

Hiding his nose from the cold.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 23, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Baby x


She is! My little girl.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 23, 2022)

Sorry for all the like spam, playing catch up. I love all your cats. 
(Not sorry)


----------



## petee (Nov 23, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Spot the other urbanite in this photo! View attachment 352607



it's the little owl on the left  isn't it.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Spot the other urbanite in this photo! View attachment 352607



Look at his toe tufts! ❤️


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 23, 2022)

petee said:


> it's the little owl on the left  isn't it.


no not the owl,


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2022)

Chz said:


> HP Elitebook, I hate those things. Everyone's been begging to get their Dells back.





May Kasahara said:


> To quote Blackadder, I am one of those people who is happy to wear cotton but has no idea how it works  The IT dept gave me this laptop, it works, job done. My only concern is how heavy it is to lug about.


There are threads for unimportant stuff, like paid employment, and information technology. This thread is for cats.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> There are threads for unimportant stuff, like paid employment, and information technology. This thread is for cats.



yes, but would it be acceptable to discuss how warm / comfortable different types of laptop are for kitties?


----------



## pogofish (Nov 23, 2022)

Chz said:


> HP Elitebook, I hate those things. Everyone's been begging to get their Dells back.



Yes, they gave me an "executive-spec" one. Which looks pretty but stores fuck all as the SSD is so puny.  Execs clearly don't do much work!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> no not the owl,


Kali


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 23, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Kali


A certain poets  book on the book case


----------



## ddraig (Nov 23, 2022)

Inside away from thunder and lightning thankfully!


----------



## story (Nov 24, 2022)

Cat is getting pretty good at the door-slamming exit. He’s just come marching in to confirm his suspicion that I’m in bed and immediately humphed off through the catflap with a dramatic clatter.





Just this evening I was talking with a friend about how glad I am that I’ve managed to avoid setting the association between me getting out of bed and him being fed. If I’m in bed, he doesn’t get fed. The issue tonight is that he is not keen on the flavour I’ve put down, but tough titty mate, I’ve paid for it, it’s good quality, you’re not starving. But the door-slamming exit is a pretty clear indication of his displeasure.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 24, 2022)

Vic came in last night in a right state after scrapping - I was dabbing and cleaning his wounds in the wee small hours. Here he is this morning. He’s going to ruin his good looks if he keeps this up.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 24, 2022)

Lil’ Bob had better things to do:


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 24, 2022)

story said:


> Cat is getting pretty good at the door-slamming exit. He’s just come marching in to confirm his suspicion that I’m in bed and immediately humphed off through the catflap with a dramatic clatter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lil’ Bob scratches the floor and storms out. He eats it eventually when he realises nothing else is forthcoming.


----------



## story (Nov 24, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob scratches the floor and storms out. He eats it eventually when he realises nothing else is forthcoming.



The storming out thing is so apparent eh!

Normally the cat flap clicks in a very gentle fashion but when he does the storming it is a very obvious “WHY DID YOU EVEN HAVE ME!” door slam.


The lovely duck meat remains barely touched. I only got it cos he wolfed down the raw duck I offered him recently. I shan’t bother with the cat food version in future.



Sorry-not-sorry for banging on about this (after all that’s what this thread is for) but the cold toes thing is definitely becoming a Thing. Middle of the night he woke me by moving from the foot of the bed to the head, where he purred at me til I moved enough to reveal some shoulder skin, upon which he planted his paws. Deep sigh, diminishing purring; when his toes were warmed, up off he went.


----------



## story (Nov 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 24, 2022)

Ear Ear


----------



## A380 (Nov 24, 2022)

Pip not really admitting the back of the chair isn’t really cat sized.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> Pip not really admitting the back of the chair is t really cat sized.
> 
> View attachment 352731View attachment 352732View attachment 352733


Beautiful bunch.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 24, 2022)

26 year old Orpington kitteh declared world's oldest cat









						Flossie, 26, officially the world's oldest cat
					

Guinness World Records says Flossie the cat has the human equivalent age of 120 years old.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 24, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Vic came in last night in a right state after scrapping - I was dabbing and cleaning his wounds in the wee small hours. Here he is this morning. He’s going to ruin his good looks if he keeps this up.
> 
> View attachment 352648


Your two boys haven't half been keeping you on your toes this week!


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 25, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Your two boys haven't half been keeping you on your toes this week!


I could do without the excitement but their ability to bounce back in a matter of hours is inspirational at times 😀


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 25, 2022)

A380 said:


> Pip not really admitting the back of the chair isn’t really cat sized.
> 
> View attachment 352731View attachment 352732View attachment 352733



Very cute. Pip really reminds of a cat we had when we were young. Pre digital cameras/phones so sadly have very few pics of him.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 25, 2022)

Fizz the cat asks ‘what’s on? Watson!’
‘Watch me instead’.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 25, 2022)

The pack is sleeping


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2022)

Hammock


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2022)

Clever!


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 25, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Hammock
> 
> View attachment 352874


Cheeky boy! Btw I think he's had his eyes open in the last three or so posts of him. What's going on?!


----------



## oryx (Nov 25, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Hammock
> 
> View attachment 352874


That reminds me of the time I bought one of those nets on a stand for drying knitwear flat. 

You can guess the rest. 

That wouldn't happen now. It was back in the 90s. Since then I have wised up to the sneaky behaviour of cats, although they still think of new ways to catch me out.

I saw  this in Dunelm today and was ever so slightly tempted, then realised it would just be ignored (possibly after having been pissed on). 






						Kids Grey Linen Armchair and Footstool | Dunelm
					

This miniature tub chair decorated in stylish grey linen is just the right size to seat a little one. Light enough to move around the house as you please, your child will always have the perfect place to sit, and if we're honest they won't want to sit anywhere else! Finished in a comfortable...




					www.dunelm.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2022)

Obviously my mouse mat is actually for the benefit of the cat...

Edited as realised I had personal details on the screen


----------



## clicker (Nov 26, 2022)

George and Tinker settling down for winter in their new bed. Have offered them many sleeping contraptions over the years, all met with pure derision. But this was an unexpected instant hit.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2022)

awwww lush!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 26, 2022)

clicker said:


> George and Tinker settling down for winter in their new bed. Have offered them many sleeping contraptions over the years, all met with pure derision. But this was an unexpected instant hit.
> View attachment 352987
> 
> View attachment 352988


Best friends.


----------



## Epona (Nov 26, 2022)

That does look good!

I managed 1 cat bed that Sonic and Jakey loved - they'd curl up together in it in winter when they wanted to sleep properly rather than just doze on my lap.
Jakey doesn't use it now it is just him, he doesn't sit in their favourite together places at all.  It did get very good use over the years though.  I would say it was a good investment, but I am pretty sure I got it free using zooplus reward points, back when you could get decent stuff with the points!

Am currently considering making him a bed for the winter out of a cardboard box and some old fleece tops that I no longer wear.  Rather than buying something that he probably won't use


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2022)

Another neighbourhood cat unwilling to risk being stroked by my well-trained hands:


----------



## story (Nov 26, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> I could do without the excitement but their ability to bounce back in a matter of hours is inspirational at times 😀




My sister had a cat who broke a bone in his foot. Multiple expensive visits to the vet followed, with complex bandaging and all sorts. Eventually another less unscrupulous vet told her she was being ripped off by the vet who was essentially treating the problems caused by the treatment. He said “Cats‘ bones heal. They’re designed that way. If you put a bunch of assorted broken cat bones in an empty room and come back a couple of days later you’ll find a complete cat.”

Im not going to test this but I take his point.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 26, 2022)

Cat moving


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 26, 2022)

Preping the cat shelter for wet weather for the cats we can't bring.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2022)

story said:


> My sister had a cat who broke a bone in his foot. Multiple expensive visits to the vet followed, with complex bandaging and all sorts. Eventually another less unscrupulous vet told her she was being ripped off by the vet who was essentially treating the problems caused by the treatment. He said “Cats‘ bones heal. They’re designed that way. If you put a bunch of assorted broken cat bones in an empty room and come back a couple of days later you’ll find a complete cat.”
> 
> Im not going to test this but I take his point.



Oh he sounds good. We had one similar to that on my old estate. He'd do stuff like script small dog flea treatment for our two cats so it worked out cheaper. His reasoning was if he didn't people couldnt afford it and just wouldn't. My partners sister who is a veterinary nurse was horrified. She was even more horrified when Katniss had an eye injury and he did the operation himself, but it went great. Sadly his people skills weren't as good as his vet skills and my partner asked me found a new vet.


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 26, 2022)

Big girl checking out the heater


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 27, 2022)

Bella soaking it all up


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 27, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Bella soaking it all up



"wake me up in spring"...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 27, 2022)

My baby all cosy.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 27, 2022)

Lil’ Bob reading the sports pages


----------



## Epona (Nov 27, 2022)

I was out all day and my poor Jakey was wailing and upset when I got home.
When they say OSH are more doglike they are not kidding, they do not like being left alone, they need some company (I am with him most of the time, I wouldn't get one of these cats as a single cat, he had Sonic as his friend for years and I wouldn't get another cat now because it would really stress him, but now he doesn't have Sonic he needs me more).
So he was crying when I got in tonight.  All is quickly forgiven though and he is now on my lap having cuddles and we have the fleece for warmth again as it is a bit chilly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 27, 2022)

at upset kitty

 at blanket and cuddles


----------



## Dandred (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Dandred (Nov 28, 2022)

New kitteth


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> I was out all day and my poor Jakey was wailing and upset when I got home.
> When they say OSH are more doglike they are not kidding, they do not like being left alone, they need some company (I am with him most of the time, I wouldn't get one of these cats as a single cat, he had Sonic as his friend for years and I wouldn't get another cat now because it would really stress him, but now he doesn't have Sonic he needs me more).
> So he was crying when I got in tonight.  All is quickly forgiven though and he is now on my lap having cuddles and we have the fleece for warmth again as it is a bit chilly.
> 
> View attachment 353198


Poor baby, that must have been heart wrenching for you to hear too. I'm glad he's feeling better now.


----------



## izz (Nov 28, 2022)

Half-way through a lovely warming bowl of porridge, looked over the dining table to find a pile of regurgitated, dried, biscuity-vom. Thanks.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 28, 2022)

Welcome Nico to the Angel household​This landed at ours a few hours ago.
My suggestions for a name (Obsidian, Darth, 'it', The Blackness) were shouted down. Although I did come up with Nico.
Velvet Underground fan, innit.
2 months old. Mainly afraid or asleep.
I am regularly outvoted in such matters 2-1.


----------



## pesh (Nov 28, 2022)

Mrs pesh is sorting out some stuff for the charity shop, Columbo is, as always, investigating.


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 28, 2022)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 353201


So cute! I've noticed your ginger and white cat has really deep red-orange markings, beautiful.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 28, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Welcome Nico to the Angel household​This landed at ours a few hours ago.
> My suggestions for a name (Obsidian, Darth, 'it', The Blackness) were shouted down. Although I did come up with Nico.
> Velvet Underground fan, innit.
> 2 months old. Mainly afraid or asleep.
> ...


BABY!!! She has that look of Lilith as a kitten.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Welcome Nico to the Angel household​This landed at ours a few hours ago.
> My suggestions for a name (Obsidian, Darth, 'it', The Blackness) were shouted down. Although I did come up with Nico.
> Velvet Underground fan, innit.
> 2 months old. Mainly afraid or asleep.
> ...



I'd have gone with Shiva.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 28, 2022)

Nico might be wary at the moment, but she will soon be ready for all tomorrow's parties.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 28, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Welcome Nico to the Angel household​This landed at ours a few hours ago.
> My suggestions for a name (Obsidian, Darth, 'it', The Blackness) were shouted down. Although I did come up with Nico.
> Velvet Underground fan, innit.
> 2 months old. Mainly afraid or asleep.
> ...


He is extremely cute!!! 

🤗🤗


----------



## pesh (Nov 28, 2022)

Sleepin.


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2022)

pesh said:


> Mrs pesh is sorting out some stuff for the charity shop, Columbo is, as always, investigating.
> View attachment 353271



I don't think Age UK will take that as a donation


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 28, 2022)

pesh said:


> Mrs pesh is sorting out some stuff for the charity shop, Columbo is, as always, investigating.
> View attachment 353271


Making sure that nothing he wants is given away


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 28, 2022)

pesh said:


> Sleepin.
> View attachment 353317



monorail cat is delayed due to an unexpected nap on the line


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 28, 2022)

Dystopiary this one's for you  Absolutely sparko.


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 29, 2022)

*The old man flat out. *


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 29, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Dystopiary this one's for you  Absolutely sparko.
> 
> View attachment 353357


Love it! The big fluffy couch potato. ❤️


----------



## philosophical (Nov 29, 2022)

Guess where feral Harry was in the late autumn sunshine?
That’s right, on the wall outside number 23 over the road.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 29, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> He is extremely cute!!!
> 
> 🤗🤗


We think so too.


----------



## polly (Nov 29, 2022)

He is gorgeous Throbbing Angel! What a sweet little face. Nico is a lovely name. Does he have a low, charmingly off-key miaow?

We are getting our kittens on Saturday. Excitement levels are almost visible. My friend just sent me a video and you can hear her bf in the background saying 'they're having the black and white one?! They'll have their work cut out' 😬 I'm scared. Photos! (Apols to sofa posters who already saw them)


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2022)

A little tenderness after chasing and fighting earlier


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2022)

polly said:


> He is gorgeous Throbbing Angel! What a sweet little face. Nico is a lovely name. Does he have a low, charmingly off-key miaow?
> 
> We are getting our kittens on Saturday. Excitement levels are almost visible. My friend just sent me a video and you can hear her bf in the background saying 'they're having the black and white one?! They'll have their work cut out' 😬 I'm scared. Photos! (Apols to sofa posters who already saw them)
> 
> View attachment 353445View attachment 353446



Haha sounds like you're getting one like our Radar, good luck   🌪️


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 29, 2022)

polly said:


> He is gorgeous Throbbing Angel! What a sweet little face. Nico is a lovely name. Does he have a low, charmingly off-key miaow?
> 
> We are getting our kittens on Saturday. Excitement levels are almost visible. My friend just sent me a video and you can hear her bf in the background saying 'they're having the black and white one?! They'll have their work cut out' 😬 I'm scared. Photos! (Apols to sofa posters who already saw them)
> 
> View attachment 353445View attachment 353446


Ha! Dunno yet.  She's hardly made a sound.


----------



## polly (Nov 29, 2022)

Sorry, she.

Do people have cat trees? I am concerned they will climb my house plants if I don't get one. They will just climb them as well won't they.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

polly said:


> Sorry, she.
> 
> Do people have cat trees? I am concerned they will climb my house plants if I don't get one. They will just climb them as well won't they.



Or they may ignore the cat trees and just attack the plants.


----------



## polly (Nov 29, 2022)

Balls.


----------



## T & P (Nov 29, 2022)

Our beautiful Sylvester has just passed away. We are so grateful to have had him for an amazing twenty years, but right are now too devastated for words. Looking forward to enjoying a lifetime of happy memories soon, though right now the pain feels like an elephant sitting on our chest. Though typing this helps a little 

Enjoy catching mice in the sky forever with your brother, our sweet angel


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

T & P said:


> Our beautiful Sylvester has just passed away. We are so grateful to have had him for an amazing twenty years, but right are now too devastated for words. Looking forward to enjoying a lifetime of happy memories soon, though right now the pain feels like an elephant sitting on our chest. Though typing this helps a little
> 
> Enjoy catching mice in the sky forever with your brother, our sweet angel
> 
> View attachment 353525



20 years - clearly looked after really well.
He’s gorgeous and looks like a right character.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 29, 2022)

rest in purrs, sylvester

(((( T & P ))))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 29, 2022)

polly said:


> Do people have cat trees? I am concerned they will climb my house plants if I don't get one. They will just climb them as well won't they.



not quite sure how new to kitty cohabitation you are, so i may well be stating the obvious, but have you done an audit of houseplants to make sure none are potentially harmful?

Plants Poisonous to Cats – Our Guide | Cats Protection 

by all means get a cat tree, but keep the box it came in


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 29, 2022)

sorry to hear about Sylvester T & P 

looks like he was lots of fun


----------



## pesh (Nov 29, 2022)

polly said:


> Sorry, she.
> 
> Do people have cat trees? I am concerned they will climb my house plants if I don't get one. They will just climb them as well won't they.


----------



## pesh (Nov 29, 2022)

T & P said:


> Our beautiful Sylvester has just passed away. We are so grateful to have had him for an amazing twenty years, but right are now too devastated for words. Looking forward to enjoying a lifetime of happy memories soon, though right now the pain feels like an elephant sitting on our chest. Though typing this helps a little
> 
> Enjoy catching mice in the sky forever with your brother, our sweet angel
> 
> View attachment 353525


Sylvester looks like a legend x


----------



## oryx (Nov 29, 2022)

Sorry to read about Sylvester T & P . Looks like he was a lovely boy.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 30, 2022)

Commiserations T & P - I'm pretty sure that Sylvester's beautiful eyes, lush floof and character will be leaving a big void behind them, but it is so obvious he was much loved & tenderly cared for. Really sorry for your loss.


----------



## petee (Nov 30, 2022)

so very sorry T & P .
20 years! that's a gift. and so handsome!


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 30, 2022)

So sorry for your loss T&P. Sylvester beautiful boy RIP


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 30, 2022)

So sorry T & P. RIP lovely kitty.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 30, 2022)

Sorry for your loss T & P ..
Sylvester looks so happy in that photo...he was clearly well loved and cared about. You gave him a good life.


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2022)

Condolences to you and yours T & P 
20 years though, that's legendary.
Lots of good life and plenty of happy memories for you to look back on when the pain recedes a bit.
Hurts like hell though eh.  Love to you.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 30, 2022)

Sylvester was very beautiful, and looks very loving. Sorry for your loss T & P - may your happy memories bring you some comfort.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> Our beautiful Sylvester has just passed away. We are so grateful to have had him for an amazing twenty years, but right are now too devastated for words. Looking forward to enjoying a lifetime of happy memories soon, though right now the pain feels like an elephant sitting on our chest. Though typing this helps a little
> 
> Enjoy catching mice in the sky forever with your brother, our sweet angel
> 
> View attachment 353525


So sorry to hear about Sylvester. Hope you’re all OK 🙁


----------



## polly (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm so sorry about beautiful Sylvester


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> Our beautiful Sylvester has just passed away. We are so grateful to have had him for an amazing twenty years, but right are now too devastated for words. Looking forward to enjoying a lifetime of happy memories soon, though right now the pain feels like an elephant sitting on our chest. Though typing this helps a little
> 
> Enjoy catching mice in the sky forever with your brother, our sweet angel
> 
> View attachment 353525


Oh mate, I'm so sorry for your loss. He looks like a proper character.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 30, 2022)

RIP beautiful Sylvester.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> Our beautiful Sylvester has just passed away. We are so grateful to have had him for an amazing twenty years, but right are now too devastated for words. Looking forward to enjoying a lifetime of happy memories soon, though right now the pain feels like an elephant sitting on our chest. Though typing this helps a little
> 
> Enjoy catching mice in the sky forever with your brother, our sweet angel
> 
> View attachment 353525




I am so sorry to hear that. 20 years!!! Blimey.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 30, 2022)

Marv has taken to indoor climbing. 



Cute during the day  but he gave me a heart attack when he tipped a bunch of stuff off the shelf at about 3:30 in the morning. 

He did it again last evening.  He bounced off the chair on the way down.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 30, 2022)

Winter is coming


----------



## Cloo (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm sorry to hear about your beautiful Sylvester T & P 

Facebook reminded me it's 11 years today that Chimneypot passed away, aged 17. Gone but not forgotten, you neurotic basketcase x


----------



## petee (Nov 30, 2022)

not mine but i love this channel


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2022)

Lilith brought in another mouse last night. I managed to rescue him alive and pop him outside but when I washed my hands I realised he'd bled all over me! I hope he at least found somewhere peaceful to die, poor bugger.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2022)

Someone brought their kitten into my workplace today and a little joy was brought to my day:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone brought their kitten into my workplace today and a little joy was brought to my day:





although kitty doesn't look all that impressed...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone brought their kitten into my workplace today and a little joy was brought to my day:
> View attachment 353758View attachment 353759


Awww, how adorable!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> although kitty doesn't look all that impressed...


She had just been to the vets next door, so may have been sulking. She was very curious about the library though


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2022)

Many thanks for all the very comforting sympathy messages of the last couple of days. Yesterday was a very grim day but today we’re starting to feel the worst of the grief receding, and the good memories taking over 

My OH used to have dogs thorough her childhood, and has wanted one for years but agreed that introducing a dog- or another cat- to a household with an old adult cat would have made the latter mightily pissed off. So after a suitable break (a few months at most I reckon), we’re getting a new kitten and puppy/ young dog at the same time. Madness, I know…


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2022)

"Look, I've already jumped the back fence and come into the park; fucked if I'm going to walk a full ten metres to say hello to a weird fuckwit like you."


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 1, 2022)

Stans having to have an operation on his front toe tomorrow. he's got a little lump growing was all bleeding this morning so took him to the vets. poor boy was very vocal, might be a return of the sunflower. no food after 11pm tonight


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stans having to have an operation on his front toe tomorrow. he's got a little lump growing was all bleeding this morning so took him to the vets. poor boy was very vocal, might be a return of the sunflower. no food after 11pm tonight


Poor little guy. Hope he heals quick and he doesn't need the sunflower.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 1, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stans having to have an operation on his front toe tomorrow. he's got a little lump growing was all bleeding this morning so took him to the vets. poor boy was very vocal, might be a return of the sunflower. no food after 11pm tonight





hope all goes well


----------



## oryx (Dec 1, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Stans having to have an operation on his front toe tomorrow. he's got a little lump growing was all bleeding this morning so took him to the vets. poor boy was very vocal, might be a return of the sunflower. no food after 11pm tonight


Hope it all goes well.


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 1, 2022)

Sat sulking. No food in his bowl.hope he doesn’t need the sun flower. Going to have to keep him in I’m sure . That’s going to be fun. 😂


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 1, 2022)

(((( stan ))))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Sat sulking. No food in his bowl.hope he doesn’t need the sun flower. Going to have to keep him in I’m shaw. That’s going to be fun. 😂
> View attachment 353857





any relation?


----------



## philosophical (Dec 2, 2022)

A rare shot of scrounger Bloom not on the scrounge.
Here he is in a little nest he has fashioned next to the front path to his own gaff.
It turns out that Bloom is actually a very gentle friend of Wendy’s neighbour Eddies little ginger cat that he got after his wife passed away with the Covid. We don’t see timid little ginge outside.
Three legged Matilda over the road is also quite a gentle soul, it is Bloom’s brother Napoleon and feral Harry who are the bruisers. Having said that Mike, who is the dad of Bloom and Napoleon, insists that if ever pushed Bloom sorts out his bro Napoleon good and proper with a couple of hefty swipes.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 2, 2022)

awww ((Stan)) . Poor lad's been in the wars. Hope his procedure goes fine.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2022)

Allllll the cushions, and the blanket!


----------



## polly (Dec 2, 2022)

Good luck today poor Stan


----------



## Cloo (Dec 2, 2022)

Pahs. I was admiring them,  so I thought you ought to as well.


----------



## Chz (Dec 2, 2022)

Agreed!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 2, 2022)

Little and Large


----------



## Cloo (Dec 2, 2022)

Dandred said:


> Little and Large
> 
> View attachment 353952


This looks like cell division where a tiny cat is emerging then separating from the original cat!


----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## waxoyl (Dec 2, 2022)

Stan back home. 10 days of the cone of shame. Operation went well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2022)

at operation going well

 at grumpy lampshade kitteh


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2022)

__


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2022)

BUFFINS


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> __




that's more the look of a kitteh that has just done something anti-social and hooman hasn't found out yet...


----------



## Chz (Dec 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> __



Reminds me of Tobytoes.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 2, 2022)

Lotte Botty this morning.


----------



## A380 (Dec 2, 2022)

T & P said:


> Our beautiful Sylvester has just passed away. We are so grateful to have had him for an amazing twenty years, but right are now too devastated for words. Looking forward to enjoying a lifetime of happy memories soon, though right now the pain feels like an elephant sitting on our chest. Though typing this helps a little
> 
> Enjoy catching mice in the sky forever with your brother, our sweet angel
> 
> View attachment 353525


Just seen this. So sorry to hear it.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 2, 2022)

Bobby cat proper old now. Does not like having a shit outside. Wants strokes for half an hour. Drinks a lot of water. 19 now I think.


----------



## Epona (Dec 2, 2022)

TopCat said:


> View attachment 353995Bobby cat proper old now. Does not like having a shit outside. Wants strokes for half an hour. Drinks a lot of water. 19 now I think.



He is gorgeous!
If he is drinking a lot has he been checked/is he getting treatment for kidney disease?
I understand if you think at 19 that's a fantastic innings and you aren't going the maintenance route and just let things take their course, that is of course fine.
My boy is 15 and with kidney disease so I've got him on pills (fortekor 2.5mg once a day) and he is happy and relatively healthy all things considered and if it gives him a bit longer in that state then that's great.  I don't think he'll make it to 19 mind, that would take a bit of a medical miracle I think.


----------



## Epona (Dec 3, 2022)

Today I bought a fleece blankie for Jakey to stop him nicking mine.
I think I have given him the nicer one of the two


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2022)

Surprise laundry kitty.



Just after I took this photo, the tension gave and he slid gracelessly to the floor


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Surprise laundry kitty.
> 
> View attachment 354041
> 
> Just after I took this photo, the tension gave and he slid gracelessly to the floor


A washing feline!


----------



## Chz (Dec 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> He is gorgeous!
> If he is drinking a lot has he been checked/is he getting treatment for kidney disease?
> I understand if you think at 19 that's a fantastic innings and you aren't going the maintenance route and just let things take their course, that is of course fine.
> My boy is 15 and with kidney disease so I've got him on pills (fortekor 2.5mg once a day) and he is happy and relatively healthy all things considered and if it gives him a bit longer in that state then that's great.  I don't think he'll make it to 19 mind, that would take a bit of a medical miracle I think.


My old boy was diagnosed at 13 and we went with maintenance for about a year before making the cat that miserable (he was getting saline injections) wasn't worth it. Then the little fuzzball went and lived to nearly 19 in fine shape (except the last few weeks) anyhow.


----------



## Epona (Dec 3, 2022)

Chz said:


> My old boy was diagnosed at 13 and we went with maintenance for about a year before making the cat that miserable (he was getting saline injections) wasn't worth it. Then the little fuzzball went and lived to nearly 19 in fine shape (except the last few weeks) anyhow.



Quite, Jakey is easy to pill because he loves the pill putty stuff and looks forward to his "treat" every evening and he's happy and lively so I'm very happy to treat him for it, obviously we don't know how long he's got before it inevitably gets worse but I don't think he'd be happy with subcutaneous fluid treatment and there's a point when you have to consider for who's benefit you're extending their life, however sad and difficult those decisions can be.  Worst fucking thing about having pets mind you, still utterly heartbroken about losing my Sonic and Radar.


----------



## polly (Dec 3, 2022)

KITTENS ARE HERE!!!!! We have a room full of toys, a heated mat and three beds, so of course they are only interested in my house plant.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2022)

squeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Dandred (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Dec 3, 2022)

polly said:


> KITTENS ARE HERE!!!!! We have a room full of toys, a heated mat and three beds, so of course they are only interested in my house plant.
> 
> View attachment 354113View attachment 354114View attachment 354115


Have you given them a cardboard box yet?


----------



## polly (Dec 3, 2022)

stavros said:


> Have you given them a cardboard box yet?



Ha, nope. I went out and bought them a tunnel and they fucking LOVE IT 🤣


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)

polly said:


> KITTENS ARE HERE!!!!! We have a room full of toys, a heated mat and three beds, so of course they are only interested in my house plant.
> 
> View attachment 354113View attachment 354114View attachment 354115


Awww! What are their names? Sorry if you've told us and I missed it.


----------



## polly (Dec 3, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Awww! What are their names? Sorry if you've told us and I missed it.





I wanted PJ and Duncan but the kids vetoed it


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 3, 2022)

Lil’ Bob relaxing after his dinner


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 3, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob relaxing after his dinner
> 
> View attachment 354146


His little pawsies! 🤗


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2022)

Kitty babies 😍


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)

How disgusting to prey on a pet owner, to raise their hopes then rip them off. Please spread to all your friends and families.









						Cruel missing cat scam leaves family in tears as fake RSPCA worker steals cash
					

Scammers are targeting people that have lost their beloved pets in disgusting con




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 3, 2022)

My boyfriend bought a 3-D printer and made me this. 😻


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 3, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 354120


That is either a very pissed off look or she is studiously looking at something


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> That is either a very pissed off look or she is studiously looking at something


Nah, that's just her thoughtful look! Black cats are beautiful but look sterner than they are. She probably gets "SMILE!" comments from random male cats.


----------



## oryx (Dec 3, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Nah, that's just her thoughtful look! Black cats are beautiful but look sterner than they are. She probably gets "SMILE!" comments from random male cats.


<pictures the tabby down the road miaowing 'Cheer up, love, it might never happen!' at Lilith>


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)

oryx said:


> <pictures the tabby down the road miaowing 'Cheer up, love, it might never happen!' at Lilith>


Cookie next door would totally do that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2022)

black cats are naturally emo / goth





photo taken by mum-tat of a neighbour kitteh sitting on her doorstep, contemplating how the flowers clash with the darkness of existence...


----------



## trashpony (Dec 4, 2022)

as I‘m here


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 4, 2022)

Stan’s fast asleep 💤 all the excitement he’s been having.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 4, 2022)

Well, started the day being buried under 22lbs+ weight of two cats

Referred to as a _catalanche _in this household


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 4, 2022)

Lucky you 😎 Stan had been demanding to be fed for over a hour now. Will have to get up.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 4, 2022)

Happy Sunday


----------



## philosophical (Dec 4, 2022)

Back to scrounging mode.
I worry that licking a yoghurt lid might be bad for cats.
Bloom absolutely loves it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Back to scrounging mode.
> I worry that licking a yoghurt lid might be bad for cats.
> Bloom absolutely loves it.
> 
> View attachment 354202


 Looks like you’re attempting to give your a cat a dab of whizz/mdma


----------



## story (Dec 4, 2022)

polly said:


> Sorry, she.
> 
> Do people have cat trees? I am concerned they will climb my house plants if I don't get one. They will just climb them as well won't they.



Oh Polly! Kittens!


Kitten therapy is one of the best things in the world.


None of my cats ever bothered with houseplants, except to shit in the soil when it was wet outside (the elders) which prompted me to reinstate the indoor litter tray.

Cats won’t necessarily climb. Especially if they’re not bored out of their skull trapped indoors.
Kittens, on the other hand, if climbers by nature, will climb anything and everything. They will definitely climb the Christmas tree.

Discourage them from climbing your jeans while you’re in them. It’s cute as fuck when they’re tiny but a horror show when they get bigger.


You can discourage them from the plants by putting slightly-scrunched tin foil around the base. And fresh orange/tangerine peel, which is revolting to them. They’ll stay away.

People say you can’t train cats but I disagree. It’s not training like with dogs, it’s more about instilling the culture of the home. For instance I’m totally zero tolerance about cats on the surface in the kitchen and no cat has ever been a surface surfer, even when there’s food. If your kittens are consistently reminded that houseplants are respected in your household, they’ll soon learn.


----------



## story (Dec 4, 2022)

It was cold last night and I was sleeping soundly. I had my head covered, with a tunnel so I could breathe. Woke up with Cat’s front paws nestled on my chin and lips. I’m guessing he tried to wake me with some purring or similar so he could do the plunked paws thing, and then when I didn’t move he snuck his paws in through the tunnel.



He likes to watch Adam Curtis films. He liked the Four Horseman film too. I think the rapid change edit of moving images appeals to him. I had the iPad propped on the bed while I was folding laundry and he lay down in front of it and watched closely, ears forward.


----------



## polly (Dec 4, 2022)

story said:


> You can discourage them from the plants by putting slightly-scrunched tin foil around the base. And fresh orange/tangerine peel, which is revolting to them. They’ll stay away.
> 
> People say you can’t train cats but I disagree. It’s not training like with dogs, it’s more about instilling the culture of the home. For instance I’m totally zero tolerance about cats on the surface in the kitchen and no cat has ever been a surface surfer, even when there’s food. If your kittens are consistently reminded that houseplants are respected in your household, they’ll soon learn.



Thank you! I have some orange oil diluted in water for anything especially precious, but now they're here I don't care if they want to tear it all down.

I agree, have definitely taught cats things in the past.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 4, 2022)

The cats really like the bathroom 



Marvin was given my anime blanket grrrr.


----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2022)

polly said:


> I wanted PJ and Duncan but the kids vetoed it


The kids are right, because it's well known that cats hate paintball.


----------



## polly (Dec 4, 2022)

stavros said:


> The kids are right, because it's well known that cats hate paintball.



OTOH they are _always _ready to rumble  🤷‍♀️


----------



## polly (Dec 4, 2022)

Sorry, I'm going to be quite annoying for a bit  Finally in their ramen bed!


----------



## A380 (Dec 4, 2022)

Cold outside…


----------



## story (Dec 4, 2022)

My chap prefers a folded blanket too A380 . He’ll rummage it up before settling down. When I shake it out and then try to recreate the folds, it’s never to his liking.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 4, 2022)

Animal lover says everyone thinks her enormous cat is a LION - and he's still growing


----------



## petee (Dec 4, 2022)

A380 said:


> Cold outside…
> 
> View attachment 354266View attachment 354267View attachment 354268



they appear well-fed.


----------



## oryx (Dec 4, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Animal lover says everyone thinks her enormous cat is a LION - and he's still growing


I'm sorry, but anyone mistaking that cat for a lion is overdue a trip to Specsavers!


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 4, 2022)

Imagine all the people....Akiro doing his John Lennon impression.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Animal lover says everyone thinks her enormous cat is a LION - and he's still growing


‘Everyone’ is clearly a moron!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 4, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> View attachment 354218


Tinkerbell ⬆️⬆️⬆️ 10yrs

Nico ⬇️⬇️⬇️ 2months


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 4, 2022)

Where are you sleeping hoomans.


----------



## Epona (Dec 4, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Back to scrounging mode.
> I worry that licking a yoghurt lid might be bad for cats.
> Bloom absolutely loves it.
> 
> View attachment 354202



As long as it's plain yoghurt it's fine, although they don't tolerate lactose well, most of the lactose in the milk has already been broken down in the process that makes it yoghurt.
I've given mine a little plain live yoghurt for a few days after courses of antibiotics, even Sonic who got the shits at the merest hint of anything too rich for him was fine with it.

Just watch out for additives and especially sweeteners, some sweeteners are toxic to dogs and cats.  Plain yoghurt, no worries.  And yes lots of cats love it, mine is a total pest when I have some.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 4, 2022)

Epona said:


> As long as it's plain yoghurt it's fine, although they don't tolerate lactose well, most of the lactose in the milk has already been broken down in the process that makes it yoghurt.
> I've given mine a little plain live yoghurt for a few days after courses of antibiotics, even Sonic who got the shits at the merest hint of anything too rich for him was fine with it.
> 
> Just watch out for additives and especially sweeteners, some sweeteners are toxic to dogs and cats.  Plain yoghurt, no worries.  And yes lots of cats love it, mine is a total pest when I have some.


I think some yoghurts have lemon juice in too, seem to remember that's bad for cats.


----------



## story (Dec 5, 2022)

polly !
Make sure to enjoy the softness of the toe beans of your kittens before they harden up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2022)

‘Toe beans’   ❤️


----------



## story (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 5, 2022)

Winter morning Lotte. 😊


----------



## Epona (Dec 5, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> View attachment 354306
> 
> Winter morning Lotte. 😊View attachment 354307



White bed linen with any pet is risky but with a black cat you're just asking for it, how does it look so un-stained and non-hairy?

Lovely photos, really snug cat there


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 5, 2022)

Epona said:


> White bed linen with any pet is risky but with a black cat you're just asking for it, how does it look so un-stained and non-hairy?
> 
> Lovely photos, really snug cat there



This is the best cat hair remover. I use it daily so there is no build up (I use a rubber brush on the settee).


----------



## ddraig (Dec 6, 2022)

Got one of them ^^

Need it!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 6, 2022)

When I got home from work last night, Lilith ran downstairs to greet me and miaowed for her dinner, which she scoffed down in one, but wouldn't start eating until we'd had a proper cuddle. I think she misses me when I'm out all day and she wonders where I've buggered off to. Her interest in mouse hunting only started when I began working outside the home again - she'd always been used to me WFH before.


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 6, 2022)

Stan went for his check up at the vets last night. They said he’s doing well. Hopefully the cone of shame will be removed by next Monday.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 6, 2022)

Lil’ Bob joined us in bed last night - crawling under the covers between us and purring loudly so the whole bed vibrated in a most pleasant way. We’ve both got rotten colds at the moment so it sent us off to sleep. When I woke up later on, he was still there but out for the count and snoring loudly. He’s a wee treasure


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 6, 2022)

Toby toes hasn't been here in a while.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 6, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Toby toes hasn't been here in a while.
> 
> View attachment 354487



Don’t leave it so long.
Hourly is fine by me for such a great looking fellow.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm working in the bedroom today. This idiot has been lying on the bed farting ALL MORNING


----------



## Cloo (Dec 7, 2022)

My lovely lady lump


----------



## philosophical (Dec 7, 2022)

Went for my constitutional in Manor House Gardens this morning and was pleased to see a familiar face in a familiar place.
Queen of Lee, the lovely fearless little Sadie.


----------



## stavros (Dec 7, 2022)

This one's an odd one: he/she is incredibly affectionate, and was willing to walk quite a distance (about five metres) for stroking. Yet he/she yowls like she's in immense pain all the time, despite being very obviously happy.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 7, 2022)

My cat gets upset if I stay in bed. Proper moans. Like he is being tortured. A winter lie in would be nice eh.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 8, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> When I got home from work last night, Lilith ran downstairs to greet me and miaowed for her dinner, which she scoffed down in one, but wouldn't start eating until we'd had a proper cuddle. I think she misses me when I'm out all day and she wonders where I've buggered off to. Her interest in mouse hunting only started when I began working outside the home again - she'd always been used to me WFH before.


When we had Miss Buttons, we didn’t have a cat flap so she’d frequently stay out all night (she had a soft bed in the garage). In the morning I’d open the back door, she’d come in, get a stroke off me, run upstairs, say good morning to Mrs SFM, get another stroke, come back downstairs and, only then, have some breakfast. After brekkie, she’d go upstairs again, lie on the bed and groom herself while Mrs SFM did her makeup and whatnot. Mrs SFM said it was a girlie thing. I think she needed to know that all her humans were in their correct places before the day could commence.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 8, 2022)

As the flames began to rise, Katniss smiled inside. _Better fill the bowl all the way to the top next time, motherfuckers

_


----------



## polly (Dec 8, 2022)

We are totally in love with the kittens. They're about 500% more lovely than I had expected. They seem to split their time between charging about like maniacs and sleeping. Today I had to go to work  and when I came home they were obviously pleased to see me, stretching out on their backs for tummy rubs and purring. I LOVE THEM. Oh and they fart, ALL THE TIME. They really stink  I'm giving them dry kitten food but have been sneaking in the odd pouch, because they love them so much. Suspect that is why.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 8, 2022)

polly said:


> We are totally in love with the kittens. They're about 500% more lovely than I had expected. They seem to split their time between charging about like maniacs and sleeping. Today I had to go to work  and when I came home they were obviously pleased to see me, stretching out on their backs for tummy rubs and purring. I LOVE THEM. Oh and they fart, ALL THE TIME. They really stink  I'm giving them dry kitten food but have been sneaking in the odd pouch, because they love them so much. Suspect that is why.
> 
> View attachment 354852View attachment 354853View attachment 354854



Wet food can cause terrible stinky farts.  We stick to dry food for ours


----------



## polly (Dec 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Wet food can cause terrible stinky farts.  We stick to dry food for ours



I don't really mind their farts


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2022)

polly said:


> I don't really mind their farts


Lilith does that to me when I've annoyed her.


----------



## Epona (Dec 8, 2022)

It's more likely poor quality food causing farting than wet vs. dry.
Try switching them (gradually) to something with higher meat content and less cereal/grains in it.
Cats generally don't fart a lot ime.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> Cats generally don't fart a lot ime.


Agreed.

But when they do. Jesus. Effing. Christ.

Bob. Or "Bad Ass" Bob as he was known. Could, and did "crop dust" the living room on his way out


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 9, 2022)

Lilith makes a point of farting in my face if I've been away, taken her to the vet or confiscated one of her mice. I told my mum who said "Ugh, that's disgusting, I can't believe you let her do that!" I pointed out that I'm not really in charge of Lilith, she's in charge of me. Mum said "You sound quite pleased about that!"


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> It's more likely poor quality food causing farting than wet vs. dry.
> Try switching them (gradually) to something with higher meat content and less cereal/grains in it.
> Cats generally don't fart a lot ime.


I’m only heard Lil’ Bob fart twice in 7 years. Both times he’d just had his breakfast and was on the windowsill above the radiator which unfortunately just served to disperse it throughout the room. Vic farts outside (if he farts at all) - he’s a very mysterious cat who likes to keep you guessing.


----------



## izz (Dec 9, 2022)

Ours are experts at silent but deadlies. Bob (RIP) used to fart and then give us the comedy look of disgust/stalk off combo which was hilarious 😃

E2a I see High Voltage has beaten me to it 😊


----------



## polly (Dec 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> It's more likely poor quality food causing farting than wet vs. dry.
> Try switching them (gradually) to something with higher meat content and less cereal/grains in it.
> Cats generally don't fart a lot ime.



How very dare you, my precious babies  They're on good food, from zooplus. I think they might have been nervous as it seems to be calming down.


----------



## polly (Dec 9, 2022)

My old cat Oshawott used to fart audibly. I've never known a cat except her to do that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2022)

Katniss, who is not the most graceful of animals killed a bird this morning and brought to the bathroom. There were feathers everywhere. I'm quite sure how she managed it, I can only assume it must have been slow because of the cold.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 9, 2022)

I've only ever known cats to do the very occasional (but always poisonous) silent guff. Donut the dogcat is the first I've had who seems to make a habit of it.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2022)

Convinced Kizzy farts often, not heard any so far!

Misty has found the morning 🌞


----------



## pogofish (Dec 9, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But when they do. Jesus. Effing. Christ.
> 
> Bob. Or "Bad Ass" Bob as he was known. Could, and did "crop dust" the living room on his way out



Yup!  My old BD could fart for his country, silently but devastatingly and there was nothing lacking with his diet - All best quality food and his fresh-killed prey!


----------



## clicker (Dec 9, 2022)

George now 16 and definitely slowing down a bit.

This is the bed,that has proved to be the bed of all beds in bed land.


Large dog size fits 2 cats perfectly.


Tinker still loves the bean bag too , which of course George refuses to even set a paw on, because its too noisy 🙄 .


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2022)

clicker said:


> This is the bed,that has proved to be the bed of all beds in bed land.
> 
> Large dog size fits 2 cats perfectly.


And the box it came in?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2022)

polly said:


> We are totally in love with the kittens. They're about 500% more lovely than I had expected. They seem to split their time between charging about like maniacs and sleeping. Today I had to go to work  and when I came home they were obviously pleased to see me, stretching out on their backs for tummy rubs and purring. I LOVE THEM. Oh and they fart, ALL THE TIME. They really stink  I'm giving them dry kitten food but have been sneaking in the odd pouch, because they love them so much. Suspect that is why.
> 
> View attachment 354852View attachment 354853View attachment 354854


Please call the one with the tache Salvador or Dali


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Cloo (Dec 9, 2022)

Cats when you kiss them - very accurate:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> As the flames began to rise, Katniss smiled inside. _Better fill the bowl all the way to the top next time, motherfuckers
> 
> View attachment 354785_


Great name for your cat rubbershoes


----------



## polly (Dec 10, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Please call the one with the tache Salvador or Dali



He's Ryu, the other one is Ken. Soz. He came close to being Magnum.


----------



## polly (Dec 10, 2022)

Ken isn't putting one of his front paws down when he stands still  I thought it was a cute kitten thing but he's been putting less and less weight on it. I've had as good a look as I can because he's very squirmy, and there's something on it that looks like a crusty old scab. Bathed it this morning and going to keep an eye. Obviously there is still a week until their insurance kicks in.

They've found the tree now and I'm not remotely bothered about them knocking everything off and pulling it over but what they actually want to do is chew the lights  Which is not ok, of course. Maniacs.


----------



## clicker (Dec 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> And the box it came in?


It was wrapped up in plastic. Possibly for that very reason. George sulked.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 11, 2022)

The all seeing eye


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 11, 2022)

Millie and Mac


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 11, 2022)

Chloe enjoying some time in front of the fireplace


----------



## philosophical (Dec 11, 2022)

Buster the talking cat from down the road on the corner definitely chilling in the chill.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2022)

You know it's cold when...


----------



## vanya (Dec 11, 2022)

Tiny kitten demands attention from Golden Retriever


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 11, 2022)

On the full moon Marvin stayed out all night  having us all worried. 

He has chosen tonight to do it again and it's snowing down like mad.

What a pillock.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Chloe enjoying some time in front of the fireplace


"and slowly and surely, they drew their plans against us....."


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 12, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> On the full moon Marvin stayed out all night  having us all worried.
> 
> He has chosen tonight to do it again and it's snowing down like mad.
> 
> What a pillock.


Our Buttons did that a lot. Infuriating behaviour - esp when they turn up later as if nothing’s happened.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 12, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> "and slowly and surely, they drew their plans against us....."


Don't be silly it's a million to one that will ever happen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Don't be silly it's a million to one that will ever happen.


You say…


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## polly (Dec 12, 2022)

🙄


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 12, 2022)

NOT ENOUGH SQUEEEEEE IN THE WHOLE INTERNET  😍  😍  😍


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 12, 2022)

*Stans back from the vets. no helmet of shame. he nipped outside early but was back within 5 minutes demanding to come back in.back to normal Stan.*


----------



## Cloo (Dec 12, 2022)

Vastra went out into the side return to the garden and had a good old lick at the snow, which she seemed to really like.


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 12, 2022)

Back on his favourite cushion


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## quiet guy (Dec 12, 2022)

Someone's been watching the footie


----------



## Cloo (Dec 12, 2022)

I just love the way Vastra sits by her empty water bowl in a really deliberate way with this face on until you refill it.  Never miaows or anything, just sits there until you notice.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 12, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> On the full moon Marvin stayed out all night  having us all worried.
> 
> He has chosen tonight to do it again and it's snowing down like mad.
> 
> What a pillock.


Just turned up again.

Tosser


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2022)

Cloo said:


> I just love the way Vastra sits by her empty water bowl in a really deliberate way with this face on until you refill it. Never miaows or anything, just sits there until you notice.



"I'm not angry, just disappointed"


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Just turned up again.
> 
> Tosser



Oh good, I was just coming to this thread to ask after him!
I bet he was taking shelter on someone's sofa


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2022)

Morning from the floofster


----------



## polly (Dec 13, 2022)

Went to get an apple from the fruit bowl to cut up for my son. The one I picked had a tiny piece of cat litter glued to it with a lump of kitten shit  

They are not brilliant at not standing in their poo while trying to cover it up. I assume they will figure this out on their own?


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2022)

polly said:


> Went to get an apple from the fruit bowl to cut up for my son. The one I picked had a tiny piece of cat litter glued to it with a lump of kitten shit
> 
> They are not brilliant at not standing in their poo while trying to cover it up. I assume they will figure this out on their own?



I‘d say yes, they’ll work it out.

Most cats do but there’s the odd one that doesn’t care about cleanliness.  

Kittens I’ve raised have all worked it out as they go along but one bloke cat The Auld Warrior on here, was quite happy being grubby and mucky. His paws were often muddy and his coat sticky. His face and ears were always clean though. When he was younger he’d give himself a cursory going over but always neglected his tail. It got so greasy and horrible that we ended up washing it for him. Afterwards he gave it the once over to get rid of the excess water and that seemed to help him realise that his tail was in fact attached to him and thus his responsibility. And he was singularly unbothered by fleas. We had a house invasion and I treated and combed all the cats, found the usual number of culprits on the other three but The Auld Warrior had a horror-show harvest of them coming out on the comb. I gave him a bath that time. He wasn’t neglected but he was very much of the hands-off, outdoors tribe of cats.


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2022)

Advice please 

I‘ve got a prescription for flea pills from the vet and I’m now wondering about the best place to get this filled. I’m sure it’s much of a muchness out there but if anyone has any recommendations or warnings I’d be grateful to hear them.

Ta
x


----------



## polly (Dec 13, 2022)

Thanks story. One of them does seem much less bothered by cleanliness than the other. I don't mind if he's grubby but I'm hoping he'll stop traipsing his shit all over! 

I don't know anything about vets' scripts I'm afraid. I have used flea pills in the past though, with great success.


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2022)

polly 

You could try this to encourage them to clean their paws.

Rub a little butter or marmite on their pads. They’ll lick and clean, which may help to up-grade their washing routine.


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2022)

polly said:


> Thanks story. One of them does seem much less bothered by cleanliness than the other. I don't mind if he's grubby but I'm hoping he'll stop traipsing his shit all over!
> 
> I don't know anything about vets' scripts I'm afraid. I have used flea pills in the past though, with great success.



I hear you!

Could it be the litter too? Maybe it’s clingy?

And it’s not uncommon for kittens to have a bit of a runny tummy from time to time, so the litter would stick to that just because they’re a bit more wobbly and their undercarriage is closer to the litter than when they’re older.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2022)

story said:


> I gave him a bath that time





you don't really know the full range of cat swear words until you have to give one a bath...


----------



## polly (Dec 13, 2022)

story said:


> I hear you!
> 
> Could it be the litter too? Maybe it’s clingy?
> 
> And it’s not uncommon for kittens to have a bit of a runny tummy from time to time, so the litter would stick to that just because they’re a bit more wobbly and their undercarriage is closer to the litter than when they’re older.



Nah he smells of poop most of the time and on inspection it's usually his back paws  I have observed him in the tray and his poo is normal, it's just that he makes so much effort to cover it up that he ends up standing in it, bless him. I am totally in love with him and don't care if he smells but should probably protect my old-news, non-furry dependants from toxoplasmosis etc.


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you don't really know the full range of cat swear words until you have to give one a bath...



It was surprisingly calm.

I ran a bath of tepid water deep enough to cover his back standing. I put him in and he just sorta stared at me in wonder. He kept his eyes locked on mine the whole time, chin up and really still. I ruffled his fur all through and the fleas were floating off him. He had his tail tucked down and I made sure to fluff and ruffle the fur all through the base of his tail. I could see that fleas were running for the hills of his head and face so I made a big decision and covered his ears with my thumbs and dunked his head under the water. He made a token show of resistance but then down he went beneath the surface, and still he kept his eyes open and his gaze locked on mine. There were a couple of silver bubbles at his nostrils. It was an exercise in total trust on both sides. I brought him up and out and into a towel and combed him through and he let me. Then in front of the gas fire and he gave himself a once over and settled down. 

I’d never dream of trying this with any other cat, this one was a very special person. And I never thought of trying to bathe him again, it really was a one off.


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2022)

polly said:


> Nah he smells of poop most of the time and on inspection it's usually his back paws  I have observed him in the tray and his poo is normal, it's just that he makes so much effort to cover it up that he ends up standing in it, bless him. I am totally in love with him and don't care if he smells but should probably protect my old-news, non-furry dependants from toxoplasmosis etc.



I recognise this! Current Cat occasionally smelt of shit when he was a youngster. He’s sorted it out now. But he is very fastidious, this one.

And I’ve certainly lived with kittens who were all about the sound and fury signifying nothing school of effort when it came to the litter box.


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2022)

polly said:


> Nah he smells of poop most of the time and on inspection it's usually his back paws  I have observed him in the tray and his poo is normal, it's just that he makes so much effort to cover it up that he ends up standing in it, bless him. I am totally in love with him and don't care if he smells but should probably protect my old-news, non-furry dependants from toxoplasmosis etc.



I think I’d do the butter-paws thing in this situation. Get some butter in between his toes on his back paws. He may just not realise he needs to get in there to clean.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 13, 2022)

story said:


> polly
> 
> You could try this to encourage them to clean their paws.
> 
> Rub a little butter or marmite on their pads. They’ll lick and clean, which may help to up-grade their washing routine.


Is that ok with the salt content? (Though I can't think what else could be used.)


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Is that ok with the salt content? (Though I can't think what else could be used.)



Oh yeah, that’s a good point. I always have unsalted butter.


But I confess I’ve sometimes given cats a bit of Marmite cos they love it and that’s way more salty. They’ve all lived.


----------



## polly (Dec 13, 2022)

I've unthinkingly given them tiny pieces of cheddar which is much worse


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2022)

polly said:


> I've unthinkingly given them tiny pieces of cheddar which is much worse



No cat of mine has ever died from being given treats, including cheese.



The Auld Warriior loved curry *. One of our regular houseguests would always order the hottest curry and share it with him. He also loved mushrooms. Would ask for them. He’d come to where I was working and bother me til I got up and came to the fridge with him. He liked it best when I bowled it along the hallway for him. He occasionally liked Guinness too. Not always., just sometimes. I think it was the brewers yeast cos once when I had some capsules he spent a lot of time try to wreck his way into the container. Also frozen peas. And in the summer he’d scout the local BBQ leftovers and bring home gnawed corn cobs mucky kebab sticks as gifts for us. Also, every night he’d bring the kitchen sink wash cloth up stairs for us.

He was such a character. Even had a record label named for him. One of his nicknames was The Great And Powerful Emperor Ning. When he died people rang around each other and came to the house because they wanted to remember him together and we heard stories about him interacting with people in their own relationship that we knew nothing about. Sometimes when we went for a walk in the neighbourhood we’d encounter him many blocks away and he’d be all “what the fuck are you doing way the fuck out here??” because he only ever saw us at home. He liked to walk with me to the post box. It was that that gave me the idea to start going for walks with Cat.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 13, 2022)

Both Old BD and Whiskers were surprisingly unbothered by baths - BD I had to bath fairly regularly because he was always coming home covered in something potentially unpleasant and Whiskers was much the same but less so.

Dumping them straight in the water would of course get you the flailing-claw/rocket-cat response you might expect but paws in to an inch or two of warm water then gently wash them with a sponge and rinse with the shower head, avoiding the face was something they both took to quite rapidly. Then wrap them up in a big towel for a dry, then let them bask in front of a warm fire to dry completely. Both loved it!


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2022)

I actually regret not getting Cat accustomed to bathing when he was a kitten. Getting rid of fleas is so easy with a bath.
I know cats don’t need bathing like a lot of dogs do but I’d like to have the option. I doubt he’d allow it now


----------



## Nikkormat (Dec 13, 2022)

I've washed Estee's bedding (some old t-shirts, an old towel and an old hoody) so have given her my down jacket for the night.



My girlfriend knitted her a beautiful blanket, but she won't go near it. Might try it again later.


----------



## story (Dec 13, 2022)

Maybe you need to wear the blanket somehow so it smells of you?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 13, 2022)

Dandred said:


> Little and Large
> 
> View attachment 353952


You seem to have simultaneously photocopied your cat and reduced it from A4 to A5 size.


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2022)

story said:


> Advice please
> 
> I‘ve got a prescription for flea pills from the vet and I’m now wondering about the best place to get this filled. I’m sure it’s much of a muchness out there but if anyone has any recommendations or warnings I’d be grateful to hear them.
> 
> ...


I use www.petdrugsonline.co.uk, they did send me the wrong parcel once but they sorted it out without quibbling and everything else has been fine from them.
Allow time for delivery however as they only operate office hours Mon-Fri and we also have postal strikes coming up.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 13, 2022)

More radiator hugging


----------



## Nikkormat (Dec 13, 2022)

story said:


> Maybe you need to wear the blanket somehow so it smells of you?



Yes, I'm hoping that will be the case. Everything new takes a long, long time to be accepted.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> My girlfriend knitted her a beautiful blanket, but she won't go near it. Might try it again later.



the decision chart is along the lines of -

did hooman intend this to be used as a cat bed?

yes -> ignore it 

no -> sleep on it

(the process for deciding whether something is a cat toy is similar)


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 14, 2022)

Some ones just been for a wee quick wee dash.


----------



## Callie (Dec 14, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Some ones just been for a wee quick wee dash.View attachment 355630


Jeez how many toes does Stan have?!


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2022)

Snug as a bug...


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2022)

^ That is all taking place on my lap btw - it's a little chilly in here so I wear my big fleece hoodie and put his fleece blankie folded in half on my lap and when he sits on me I put it over him so he has 2 layers of it all around him, and he purrs his little head off and goes to sleep   Well until 2 hours before his dindins which is officially "pester time".    Oh and yesterday when he got too comfy and slid off my lap in his sleep, ofc he tried to hold on when he woke up, ouch.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 14, 2022)

Lil’ Bob and Vic have just had the maddest half hour - chasing each other along windowsills, upstairs, downstairs and out in the garden. Now they’re settled next to each other on the sofa. Crikey - I love those boys to bits 😻


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Dec 15, 2022)

14th Century cat flap at Exeter cathedral. Installed after mice nibbled a robe supposedly belonging to Joseph of Aramathea. Quarterly payments of 13 pence were put aside for cat food:


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 15, 2022)

Vic has found the highest spot in the room and his legs have disappeared


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 15, 2022)

He's keeping an eye on your booze stash 😆


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 15, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 355706


Lilith looks positively coquettish in that pic. What a sweetie! 😼


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 15, 2022)

Vic is stretching out


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 15, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> View attachment 355706




Lillith is such a pretty little cat. What a face...and beautiful eyes.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Lillith is such a pretty little cat. What a face...and beautiful eyes.





seeformiles said:


> Lilith looks positively coquettish in that pic. What a sweetie! 😼


She's very regal. Queen of all she surveys!


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 15, 2022)

Lilith really is exceptionally gorgeous, even among my favourite genre of cats (black shorthairs*)

*no hard feelings for Donut because he's my favourite  dog/cat/ carpetmoss/ alien hybrid


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 16, 2022)

This is Raven A mate’s cat. Always comes and sits on my lap when I’m round there.


----------



## polly (Dec 16, 2022)

Ken and Ryu just had their first Teams meeting. Exhausting.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2022)

trabuquera said:


> Lilith really is exceptionally gorgeous, even among my favourite genre of cats (black shorthairs*)
> 
> *no hard feelings for Donut because he's my favourite  dog/cat/ carpetmoss/ alien hybrid


That is the best description of him I've ever heard  Here, have a bonus pic.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 16, 2022)

Had to have my 15 year old cat put down yesterday. I'm absolutely heartbroken.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 16, 2022)

1927 said:


> Had to have my 15 year old cat put down yesterday. I'm absolutely heartbroken.


I'm so very sorry. ((1927 and kitty)))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 16, 2022)

(((( 1927 ))))


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm so sorry 1927.


----------



## polly (Dec 16, 2022)

((((1927))))


----------



## story (Dec 16, 2022)

I’m sorry for your loss 1927


----------



## story (Dec 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh no, 1927 my condolences to you and yours.
Know that feeling all too well, completely sympathise.
xx


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 16, 2022)

Sorry for your loss 1927
😥


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 16, 2022)

1927 said:


> Had to have my 15 year old cat put down yesterday. I'm absolutely heartbroken.



I am sorry to read that. When you feel up to it, show us a photo. 🤗


----------



## 1927 (Dec 16, 2022)

The worst part is I lost my stepmum this year too, but I’ve shed more tears for the cat, and the guilt is killing me. Difference is I was prepared for stepmum (cancer) but not the cat!


----------



## story (Dec 16, 2022)

1927 said:


> The worst part is I lost my stepmum this year too, but I’ve shed more tears for the cat, and the guilt is killing me. Difference is I was prepared for stepmum (cancer) but not the cat!



Please don’t feel guilty about this.

The grief we feel for our animals is extraordinarily deep and profound.

I deeply love and miss people who have died, and mourned for them powerfully. But the most extreme grief I’ve ever felt was for a cat. I was shocked by how complete and profound that grief was.

It‘s not every cat (or dog or any other animal friend) but sometimes the connection is so strong and deep that the grief we feel is equally strong and deep.

I think it’s something to do with not having language, so the connection is pure and direct. When it happens, it’s very powerful.


eta
If‘s not sometihg that’s easy to describe or explain, but anyone who’s been through it (and I reckon there will be few on this thread who haven’t) will recognise the truth of it. You’re not alone in this experience 1927 There really is nothing like the loss of a four-legged friend.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 16, 2022)

may be worth another mention, but cats protection have some resources on the loss of a cat.  they do have a phone line you can ring and talk to someone who will 'get it' - but it's only open Monday to Friday office hours.

ultimately, there isn't a right way to feel grief for specific family members / friends (of any species)

(((( 1927 ))))


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 16, 2022)

1927 said:


> The worst part is I lost my stepmum this year too, but I’ve shed more tears for the cat, and the guilt is killing me. Difference is I was prepared for stepmum (cancer) but not the cat!


I grieved more for my cat of 17 years than for my dad. Love for Miss Buttons was straightforward and simple whereas, with my old man, it was somewhat more complicated. This is why I think our love for animals is consistent - a non-judgemental relationship with a near telepathic element where they know your moods and respond accordingly so, to lose that is all the more traumatic


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 16, 2022)

Vic is getting frisky again - this is his frotting face…


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 16, 2022)

Last night with Akiro on one side and bella on the other


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 16, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Last night with Akiro on one side and bella on the other


Bet they keep you warm 😊


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2022)

1927 said:


> The worst part is I lost my stepmum this year too, but I’ve shed more tears for the cat, and the guilt is killing me. Difference is I was prepared for stepmum (cancer) but not the cat!



Please don't feel guilty about it - as others have said, the relationship we have with our animals and the love we hold for them is very simple and unfettered by the complexities of human-human relationships and interactions.  Also we often spend more time with our pets than we do with even our partners, so it's understandable that when they are no longer there, we feel their absence very keenly and with a lot of pain and sorrow.  Absolutely constant reminders and still expecting them to stroll in and look for the comfort of our lap or pester for food.

I lost my beloved Sonic nearly a year ago now and I am still grieving and miss him constantly, more than I ever have felt for a human - and it can feel awful to say that, but it is the simple truth of the matter.  I really do get it.

Especially horrible when it comes unexpectedly too.  Look after yourself and don't fall into thinking that you should or shouldn't feel any particular way about your loss.  Much love.


----------



## A380 (Dec 16, 2022)

So sorry for you 1927


----------



## A380 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 16, 2022)

1927 said:


> The worst part is I lost my stepmum this year too, but I’ve shed more tears for the cat, and the guilt is killing me. Difference is I was prepared for stepmum (cancer) but not the cat!


You feel what you feel, and every loss _ is_ different. Don't beat yourself up about not "grieving right". You loved your stepmum and cat equally but in different ways and that's fine. And yes, I think when a death is sudden, the grief can feel more intense than with someone whose death you expected.


----------



## A380 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2022)

She's really getting into this radiator thing.


----------



## danski (Dec 16, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> She's really getting into this radiator thing.
> 
> View attachment 355954


Made me think of mosh girl


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2022)

I knew it reminded me of something!


----------



## oryx (Dec 17, 2022)

Sorry to read your sad news, 1927 .


----------



## Dandred (Dec 17, 2022)

A home couldn't be found for the second kitteh, so we took her in. 7 dogs and 7 cats now. No more.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dandred (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dandred (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Dandred (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 17, 2022)

Dandred What a gorgeous feline family you have!


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 17, 2022)

The humans are both ill. The cats think this just means we've decided to join them in bed for the whole day, where they would be regardless


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 17, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> The humans are both ill. The cats think this just means we've decided to join them in bed for the whole day, where they would be regardless
> 
> 
> View attachment 356023


Get well soon guys, and enjoy the cuddle puddle!


----------



## izz (Dec 17, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> The humans are both ill. The cats think this just means we've decided to join them in bed for the whole day, where they would be regardless
> 
> 
> View attachment 356023


Sad that you're ill but at least there's a cat duvet.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> The humans are both ill. The cats think this just means we've decided to join them in bed for the whole day, where they would be regardless
> 
> 
> View attachment 356023


"They've finally seen sense"

"Took them long enough  "


----------



## weltweit (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## ddraig (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## donkyboy (Dec 17, 2022)

Getting into the Christmas spirit


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 17, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Getting into the Christmas spirit



I have a feeling you are going to regret this...


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 17, 2022)

We've just moved house and I was worried how Sylvia would manage the change

Shouldn't have worried


----------



## Nikkormat (Dec 18, 2022)

Changed my bedding yesterday. Estee is enjoying my clean sheets.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 18, 2022)

Apologies to jump back in after time away, but would you all please help me decide if my cat is rather large or is just a spreader?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Apologies to jump back in after time away, but would you all please help me decide if my cat is rather large or is just a spreader?



each cat's size is flexible so they can either fit in to a very small box, or occupy the whole sofa, depending on the requirements at that point in time


----------



## Epona (Dec 18, 2022)

Aye they're basically gaseous.

Moar Trillian pics plz


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 19, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Apologies to jump back in after time away, but would you all please help me decide if my cat is rather large or is just a spreader?
> 
> View attachment 356268



Kind of hard to tell with that level of floof   From here though, looks like a spreader. Mine go from 2.5 to 4.5kg, so there can be quite the range!

Also, wot Epona said


----------



## pogofish (Dec 19, 2022)

After a couple of days of sniffing it suspiciously, padding round it and sitting beside it in a grump, madam finally decided to claim my new fireside rug for her own:









						20221218_123431.png
					





					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 19, 2022)

Thought this was sweet. 🤗


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2022)

Someone likes her new bed ... with her old blankie❤


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 19, 2022)

Rogue and Akiro just before they had a little tussle on the stairway


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 19, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue and Akiro just before they had a little tussle on the stairway


1st photo: ‘What did you just say to me?’
2nd photo: ‘Look away, Hooman.’


----------



## polly (Dec 20, 2022)

My husband is a cliché: didn't want the kittens at all before they arrived; now whenever I leave the house I get...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2022)

Is your husband a 90s British IDM producer, polly ?


----------



## polly (Dec 20, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Is your husband a 90s British IDM producer, polly ?



A public sector IT worker. So he will be delighted at the reference


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2022)

polly said:


> A public sector IT worker. So he will be delighted at the reference


Tbf most 90s British IDM producers are now also public sector IT workers, as they have mouths to feed


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 20, 2022)

As the nasty scratch on his nose heals, Vic is presenting a more handsome profile once more


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 20, 2022)

While Lil’ Bob is content on Mrs SFM’s lap


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 21, 2022)

Stan trashing clean bedding.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## pesh (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2022)

pesh said:


> View attachment 356703



The "eyeliner" type markings are particularly attractive, what a lovely looking creature!
That photo is beautiful and shows the cat off wonderfully 

(BTW: Do you need me to PM you my address so you can send the feline gift once wrapped?)


----------



## pesh (Dec 22, 2022)

I don’t think we could afford the postage.


----------



## A380 (Dec 22, 2022)

pesh said:


> View attachment 356703


A beast for which the word magnificent was coined for.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 22, 2022)

I succeeded in attracting multiple offers of catsitting next week but putting out an appeal on our synagogue facebook page for sitters and accompanying it with the photo of Vastra looking disappointed by her water bowl. A young chap, who we think might be the nephew of a friend, is coming around tomorrow to be shown the ropes, and maybe even tje cat.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2022)

Waves of floof last night


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 23, 2022)

Toby toes snoring at the end of my bed. Not a great shot as it was taken in the dark.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 23, 2022)

Lil’ Bob fled to the bedroom when the Hoover got switched on so I wrapped him in his favourite blanket and he started purring


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2022)

Keeping me company WFH.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 23, 2022)

this is on the website of a bus operator, selling new flexible multi journey tickets to people who work from home some of the time so don't travel enough for it to be worth buying a traditional weekly / monthly ticket -







am i right in thinking that picture has been set up by someone who has never lived with a cat?


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> this is on the website of a bus operator, selling new flexible multi journey tickets to people who work from home some of the time so don't travel enough for it to be worth buying a traditional weekly / monthly ticket -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope that laptop is insured against "accidental" coffee damage...


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2022)

Have any Urban cats gone on strike, in solidarity with the nurses, RMT, etc?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> Hope that laptop is insured against "accidental" coffee damage...



Work laptops....


----------



## oryx (Dec 23, 2022)

Paddy's ears prick up as he hears my OH rummaging around in the kitchen and thinks it's his feeding time.

(In fact, OH was roasting chestnuts. Their total unsuitability for cats didn't extinguish Paddy's interest when we served them up).


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 24, 2022)

Akiro on a tree


----------



## polly (Dec 24, 2022)

Fight night. This went on for hours. Old grievances have already been warmed over this morning and they're fighting under my duvet right now


----------



## starfish (Dec 24, 2022)

She started to eat the tree so we took it down.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2022)

polly said:


> Fight night. This went on for hours. Old grievances have already been warmed over this morning and they're fighting under my duvet right now
> 
> View attachment 356878View attachment 356877



Kitten play can look very rough and a bit frightening!  I remember when I first went to visit Sonic's litter and choose a kitten, they were 8 weeks old and basically paired up and clamped together rolling round on the floor and growling/screeching - very fierce looking (but also incredibly cute!)


----------



## polly (Dec 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> Kitten play can look very rough and a bit frightening!  I remember when I first went to visit Sonic's litter and choose a kitten, they were 8 weeks old and basically paired up and clamped together rolling round on the floor and growling/screeching - very fierce looking (but also incredibly cute!)



Yes! So funny and I'm sure very important for their development but I do occasionally separate them when one gets a bit vicious.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2022)

polly said:


> Yes! So funny and I'm sure very important for their development but I do occasionally separate them when one gets a bit vicious.


They're quite young, they're still learning boundaries and how to retract claws when playing as well as some dominance behaviour while they work out who owns what areas - good that you have 2 siblings, I do think that is the best possible situation when getting kittens, and it is so much fun watching friendly cats and kittens interact.


----------



## polly (Dec 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> They're quite young, they're still learning boundaries and how to retract claws when playing as well as some dominance behaviour while they work out who owns what areas - good that you have 2 siblings, I do think that is the best possible situation when getting kittens, and it is so much fun watching friendly cats and kittens interact.



Oh I didn't realise they would be territorial about the house! That's funny. 

Yes, so glad we have them both. My friend who gave them to us, who is not a cat person (the mother cat is her son's therapy animal), asked me to take them as they were inseparable, and they really are, despite being very different characters.


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2022)

polly said:


> Oh I didn't realise they would be territorial about the house! That's funny.
> 
> Yes, so glad we have them both. My friend who gave them to us, who is not a cat person (the mother cat is her son's therapy animal), asked me to take them as they were inseparable, and they really are, despite being very different characters.



They will almost certainly be territorial in the house 
Sonic and Jakey were best buddies (not siblings but related and from the same breeder, Sonic was Jakey's half-uncle and just 3 months older than Jakey) - they absolutely adored one another but oh my god they used to argue on a daily basis about who owned the cat bed, the back of the sofa, the windowsill etc.  They would mostly do the standing up and slapping/boxing thing that cats do, but sometimes there would be pouncing on one another and scruffing/pinning down - and being OSH (which are like Siamese) their bickering could sometimes be *loud* with screeching and hissing.

Cat dominance in a multi-cat household is quite fluid and they do reassert their ownership of particular places regularly - this is perfectly normal throughout their lives.  Typically, if there's no fur being pulled out in clumps and no blood drawn, it's a "friendly" disagreement/dominance/play.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2022)

polly said:


> Oh I didn't realise they would be territorial about the house! That's funny.
> 
> Yes, so glad we have them both. My friend who gave them to us, who is not a cat person (the mother cat is her son's therapy animal), asked me to take them as they were inseparable, and they really are, despite being very different characters.



two (or more) litter trays is not a bad idea in case cat A decides that the litter tray is on their territory and cat B makes alternative arrangements


----------



## polly (Dec 24, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> two (or more) litter trays is not a bad idea in case cat A decides that the litter tray is on their territory and cat B makes alrernative arrangements



Oh my god


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 24, 2022)

starfish said:


> She started to eat the tree so we took it down.
> View attachment 356888



She doesn't look impressed

🤣


----------



## story (Dec 24, 2022)

polly  Hopefully they’ll arrive at Timeshare rights in most cases. I always found it amusing to watch one cat pushing the limit on their time rights while the other hovered nearby waiting for their slot to start.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 24, 2022)

One cat two pictures from this morning.
Scrounger Bloom who had been sensibly hunkered down during the cold snap has been around a lot these last few days, he came in to look plaintively up for Mrs P, and then scoped out the piano pedals.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2022)

and demonstrating the 'tail as paw-warmer' technique


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2022)

cross-thread thought from something LeytonCatLady said

friend inherited an elderly gentleman kitteh (this is some years ago now, kitteh is no longer with us) who quite enjoyed train travel and going down the pub - he had got in to the habit of doing the harness and lead thing at a young age (kitteh that is, not -as far as i know - friend)



kitteh in the pub and looking miffed at the idea it's his round


----------



## Me76 (Dec 24, 2022)

Closest they've been to each other for ages.  Apparently just before Orson (ginger) had tried to wake up Ozzie by biting her head and she hissed at him, with a bit of intervention from OH he decided to just sleep instead.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2022)

Me76 said:


> View attachment 356991
> 
> Closest they've been to each other for ages.  Apparently just before Orson (ginger) had tried to wake up Ozzie by biting her head and she hissed at him, with a bit of intervention from OH he decided to just sleep instead.



almost a synchronised napping performance...


----------



## Me76 (Dec 24, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> almost a synchronised napping performance...


Quite often, even when they are in different parts of the bed or sofa, they sleep in the same position.  I'm sure it's not conscious, maybe some sort of sibling connection?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2022)

wonder if cats in australia nap in an anti-clockwise circle?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2022)

grumpy kitteh from across the road at mum-tat's lurking behind my car

he apparently does not do the 'being petted' thing and buggered off when i walked up the driveway


----------



## Cloo (Dec 24, 2022)

Massively excited about Christmas


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 24, 2022)

Spotted this beauty on my way to work.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 25, 2022)

Nico's empty plate face


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## polly (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas cat thread ❤️


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 25, 2022)

merry catmas to the kittehs of urban


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 25, 2022)

Stan doesn’t no it’s Christmas.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 25, 2022)

Donut is fully in the spirit of things


----------



## Cloo (Dec 25, 2022)

Vastra is definitely a cow


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2022)

Cow cats are ace, my Radar was a cow cat. ❤️


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 25, 2022)

The turkey's ready to carve


----------



## polly (Dec 25, 2022)

Ryu is also a cow


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2022)

Sadish cat news.
Despite spending 95% of the last year in our house it turns out one of our cats had an prior owner.  When we moved they put up lost posters.

We have given the cat over.

we do wonder what they were doing about food as we were feeding it 3 times a day and it was relatively slim.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## polly (Dec 25, 2022)

Oh I'm sorry. For the cat and you. Were they nice about it? There was a really bitter custody battle in my mum's neighbourhood over a cat -  this. Proper Six Dinner Did stuff, down to the not very nice rich people fighting over him. (Though my mum knows the catnapper and she is allegedly lovely.) I really think you just have to let a cat go where it wants.


----------



## A380 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 25, 2022)

from teh tweeter





(this is the guy who suddenly acquired a cat family 4 and a bit years ago.  original tweeter thread here or story on 'the dodo' here)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2022)

polly said:


> Oh I'm sorry. For the cat and you. Were they nice about it? There was a really bitter custody battle in my mum's neighbourhood over a cat -  this. Proper Six Dinner Did stuff, down to the not very nice rich people fighting over him. (Though my mum knows the catnapper and she is allegedly lovely.) I really think you just have to let a cat go where it wants.


I didn't do the hand over but I think it was OK.

Sadly they are moving I think so we won't see the cat around.

The cat got into my bed the night before leaving.


----------



## polly (Dec 25, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I didn't do the hand over but I think it was OK.
> 
> Sadly they are moving I think so we won't see the cat around.
> 
> ...


That cat looks so happy to be there! I'm sorry, I feel so sad for you all x


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 26, 2022)

My little Toby toes likes to come to me for a fuss. First thing in the morning and last thing at night.
He almost melts into me, he wants to get so close. ♥️ I love this boy so much!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 26, 2022)

First Christmas with our kitty. He spent  yesterday morning being a loon (galloping, lights gnawing etc) then slept all afternoon while wrapping paper flew around. Investigated a bag with the Christmas pudding I prepared to take up the street to use my friend’s microwave:

We love him _so much_ 😻


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 26, 2022)

Loves his kitty 

On a mission with his chicken too.. no thread for that


----------



## Epona (Dec 26, 2022)

Jakey thinks that people come round solely to see him - he is lovely with everyone and has to have a go on every visiting lap!

Here he is greeting my mum



Wore himself out with all the excitement and needed a mid-afternoon nap



Begging for pannetone (not allowed any ofc, even if he wasn't on a strict diet due to his health conditions, raisins are toxic to cats!)



A cuddle with my dad before they went home


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 26, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey thinks that people come round solely to see him - he is lovely with everyone and has to have a go on every visiting lap!
> 
> Here he is greeting my mum
> 
> ...


Awww, they look like proud grandparents! As you'd expect, he's a very handsome boy.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 26, 2022)

Epona your parents are lovely ..
Clearly very fond of Jakey 🥰 and vice ve🥰


----------



## Epona (Dec 26, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Epona your parents are lovely ..
> Clearly very fond of Jakey 🥰 and vice ve🥰



My mum doesn't understand cats and their body language so is never quite sure what to do with him (she's had several dogs but never had a cat!) when he climbs onto her lap for cuddles and attention, but he absolutely adores her - she is his very favourite person in the world, even more so than me.  He for some reason took exception to her jumper yesterday though and spent more time with my dad!  Cats can be fickle


----------



## A380 (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Epona (Dec 26, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 357322



Gorgeous cat and fish, love the aquarium decoration too


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 26, 2022)

Arnold in wtf pose


----------



## A380 (Dec 26, 2022)

Epona said:


> Gorgeous cat and fish, love the aquarium decoration too



Close up with the lights on:


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 26, 2022)

Stan demanding to be let back in. He’s got his own cat flap. But insists on me opening the big door and losing all the heat.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 26, 2022)

Superb, distinguished moustache  😍


----------



## Epona (Dec 26, 2022)

Stan is looking particularly handsome today!


----------



## polly (Dec 26, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Superb, distinguished moustache  😍



Heavier on the earless side, to balance him out. What a styler.


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 26, 2022)

Epona said:


> Stan is looking particularly handsome today!


His mummy gave him a good grooming yesterday!


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 26, 2022)

The missing ear just adds more indignance to his imperial will - that picture screams "how DARE you? keep ME waiting? Hop to it peasant!"


----------



## pogofish (Dec 26, 2022)

Clearing-up in the garden today, I soon realised I was not alone.  He snuck-up beside me and stayed close, chattering and quietly hissing away at me:









						20221226_145447.jpg
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Then, when I started cutting back "his" favourite bush, he got very angry - first yowling and hissing loudly at me, the as I cut it back more, he started lunging at me, very angrily.  So I moved-off to another bit of the garden but after a while, he stopped defending his bush and came over to play/roll/sniff around in front of me on the earth I'd just exposed!


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 27, 2022)

Lil’ Bob watching “Muppet Xmas Carol” while Vic petitions for some more grub


----------



## Nikkormat (Dec 27, 2022)

I went to visit my mother over Christmas. She's 76, and no longer has a cat of her own; she is afraid that she might not be able to look after one long term. The first morning I was there, three of the local cats called in for their second breakfasts.

This one lives across the road.


This one lives a couple of streets away. He is a Bengal mix.


This one lives next door. He is a Bengal. 


Again.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 27, 2022)

Mrs St8: <starts cooking>

Behind her: "o, hai"




E2A: they've literally just been fed


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 27, 2022)

Reading a book with Lilith.


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2022)

She's doing it wrong, she's not _on_ the book


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 27, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Reading a book with Lilith.



have you been forgiven for going away?

i used to get pointedly ignored for about half an hour then a purr pile on my lap...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have you been forgiven for going away?
> 
> i used to get pointedly ignored for about half an hour then a purr pile on my lap...


She doesn't seem bothered this time. She's a lot more affectionate and less shy with the two housemates who were at home with her and even allowed his girlfriend to pick her up! That's progress.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 27, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> I went to visit my mother over Christmas. She's 76, and no longer has a cat of her own; she is afraid that she might not be able to look after one long term.





obviously, you (and she) know the circumstances more than i do, but while cat rescue places might not be keen on placing kitten/s with older people, they might be happy for an older kitty to adopt her.

cats protection also have a scheme where you can register for kitty to be taken in to care if the worst happens.  

and i think you can get a card to carry in purse / wallet that says something like 'i have a kitty at home who needs care' for if you're in an accident.

if all concerned are happy with the current arrangements, though, that's great - but some people can get a bit annoyed if other people start inviting 'their' cat in and feeding them...


----------



## Nikkormat (Dec 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> obviously, you (and she) know the circumstances more than i do, but while cat rescue places might not be keen on placing kitten/s with older people, they might be happy for an older kitty to adopt her.
> 
> cats protection also have a scheme where you can register for kitty to be taken in to care if the worst happens.
> 
> ...



Yes, I've tried to explain to her that an older rescue cat might work, but she's concerned about hospital visits etc. Thanks for the Cats Protection scheme link - I'll have a look. 

As for feeding the neighbour's cats, yes, I've warned her about this. Two of the three at least are okay with it, thankfully; she looks after them when their owners are on holiday too.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 28, 2022)

Trillian is currently at home being fed/well looked after by a wonderful cat feeding lady we’ve found, but really looking forward to reuniting with her this afternoon. ❤️ Moar photos later!

In the meantime I want to show off the amazing necklace I got for Christmas! 😻


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> Jakey thinks that people come round solely to see him - he is lovely with everyone and has to have a go on every visiting lap!
> 
> Here he is greeting my mum
> 
> ...


You're the spit of your Ma in the first photo.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2022)

Brought little Marvin for his yearly check up and jabs etc. this morning.
He has gingivitis, quite bad too and is going to have to lose most of his teeth  
He's only 3 and a half.


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Brought little Marvin for his yearly check up and jabs etc. this morning.
> He has gingivitis, quite bad too and is going to have to lose most of his teeth
> He's only 3 and a half.



Poor love.  
Jakey has had most of his out (except his bottom 2 fangs) and he's fine, he still can eat both dry and wet and still catches mice.  He has to gum them to death though.
Radar had all his out too, different reason though, he had an auto-immune thing where his immune system started attacking the roots of his teeth.
A lot of cats get dental problems, some of them seem to be genetic.
I am sure Marvin will be fine, and a lot more comfortable when he's had them out.
Much love to him!


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2022)

Epona said:


> Poor love.
> Jakey has had most of his out (except his bottom 2 fangs) and he's fine, he still can eat both dry and wet and still catches mice.  He has to gum them to death though.
> Radar had all his out too, different reason though, he had an auto-immune thing where his immune system started attacking the roots of his teeth.
> A lot of cats get dental problems, some of them seem to be genetic.
> ...


Yea he'll be fine.  It was a locum vet as Angel is on hols, he said to book him back in for a check with Angel when he's back and get his opinion + an idea of cost etc. we're on the pet plan thingy so will get a discount, still looking north of £500 tho'.  But he's worth it.


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Yea he'll be fine.  It was a locum vet as Angel is on hols, he said to book him back in for a check with Angel when he's back and get his opinion + an idea of cost etc. we're on the pet plan thingy so will get a discount, still looking north of £500 tho'.  But he's worth it.


Good, one of Angel's specialisms is feline dental, so he'll do a good job and Marvin will be in the best possible hands 
I think he tends to go home to visit at Xmas/New Year, but is normally back sometime in January.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2022)

Good to know mate, I love Angel, I can't understand a word he says sometimes tho'.


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2022)

But yeah the cost though, nightmare territory that.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2022)

We've been lucky the last 20 years with all our cats, we've never had to pay for anything other than their jabs etc. and the last year signed up for the pet plan.  As I say, he's worth it.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 28, 2022)

A friend I just made on the Thameslink.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 28, 2022)

Got home at lunchtime after spending the night at my inlaws'. Donut has insistently bothered me, first for food (obvs) and then for me to sit down so he can do this 


Totally blissed out and purring. He's a very affectionate soul.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 28, 2022)

Back in September we had our best girl Queenie PTS - she was a very special cat, and we sort of decided we’d not have anymore cats - which lasted about 3 months 🙄

Mrs B was secretly noodling about the internet looking for rescue BSH, and came across this fella - 10yo silver BSH kept in a pen all his life and used for breeding - he’s got no teeth, had been kept on a raw meat diet, was quite underweight & had an oily coat when he came to us.

Then last week he started having seizures, which turned out to be toxoplasmosis, probably as a result of the raw meat diet - he is responding well to the anti-b’s & no seizures in over a week now.

He is the sweetest natured chap and is embracing his new life. Please meet John Wayne (John) 😻


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 28, 2022)

Reunion! ❤


----------



## moose (Dec 28, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Back in September we had our best girl Queenie PTS - she was a very special cat, and we sort of decided we’d not have anymore cats - which lasted about 3 months 🙄
> 
> Mrs B was secretly noodling about the internet looking for rescue BSH, and came across this fella - 10yo silver BSH kept in a pen all his life and used for breeding - he’s got no teeth, had been kept on a raw meat diet, was quite underweight & had an oily coat when he came to us.
> 
> ...


He's such a babe, glad he's feeling better!


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Back in September we had our best girl Queenie PTS - she was a very special cat, and we sort of decided we’d not have anymore cats - which lasted about 3 months 🙄
> 
> Mrs B was secretly noodling about the internet looking for rescue BSH, and came across this fella - 10yo silver BSH kept in a pen all his life and used for breeding - he’s got no teeth, had been kept on a raw meat diet, was quite underweight & had an oily coat when he came to us.
> 
> ...


The rest of his life is going to be great for him.

Our Mr Best is the same, was a stray for god knows how long but now is well and truly more a pampered furry ballet dancer, I love how happy he seems.  

Enjoy life now John.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 28, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> . Please meet John Wayne (John) 😻



welcome to the thread, john

: purr :


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 28, 2022)

He’ll have been with us five weeks this Friday, & is still finding his paws with his new life, bless him. He had his front paws on my lap today but doesn’t yet have the confidence to get on fully. He’s been spending a bit more morning time on the bed with us - follows me round like a lost sheep - I suspect as I give his meds with cooked chicken/white fish which he utterly adores.

He’s been given his first nickname, Johnny Springbok! Being in a pen with a ramp all his life he’s never jumped, so when he jumps on the sofa or the bed, he jumps higher than he needs to - almost like he’s suspended in the air for longer  Gawd love him 😻


----------



## oryx (Dec 28, 2022)

We had some terrible news re Zoe today. Took her to the vet as she's not been herself since Boxing Day and she has a large mass in her stomach, probably a tumour. 

She's going in again tomorrow for further investigation but I think we might be saying goodbye to her. She's 17 and has underlying health issues but seemed ok right up until Christmas. 

Both devastated.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 28, 2022)

Oh I am sorry oryx


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 28, 2022)

oryx said:


> We had some terrible news re Zoe today. Took her to the vet as she's not been herself since Boxing Day and she has a large mass in her stomach, probably a tumour.
> 
> She's going in again tomorrow for further investigation but I think we might be saying goodbye to her. She's 17 and has underlying health issues but seemed ok right up until Christmas.
> 
> Both devastated.



Really sorry to hear it, keeping everything crossed for you all


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 28, 2022)

Really sorry oryx  Much love to you and Zoe x


----------



## story (Dec 28, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have you been forgiven for going away?
> 
> i used to get pointedly ignored for about half an hour then a purr pile on my lap...



One cat would do the ignoring very pointedly for at least a full 24 hours. We had to go through each stage properly.

No greeting.
Astonished surprise at my presence 
Stalking off, and seen to be doing so
Refusing to come for feeding time, only eating when not seen
Sitting nearby with his back to me, including meticulous shifting to maintain pure back pose 
Turning head away from proffered petting
Accepting petting but no response
Token brief purring with instant shut off 
Washing and grooming elaborately nearby
Ears finally responding to my saying his name and offering endearments
Forgiveness


If I missed my cue for any stage it would prolong the process.


----------



## story (Dec 28, 2022)

oryx said:


> We had some terrible news re Zoe today. Took her to the vet as she's not been herself since Boxing Day and she has a large mass in her stomach, probably a tumour.
> 
> She's going in again tomorrow for further investigation but I think we might be saying goodbye to her. She's 17 and has underlying health issues but seemed ok right up until Christmas.
> 
> Both devastated.




Oh gosh I’m so sorry about this.

I posted my chirpy post without reading the whole thread.


What a horrible thing to happen. Poor Zoe, and all of you


----------



## oryx (Dec 28, 2022)

story said:


> Oh gosh I’m so sorry about this.
> 
> I posted my chirpy post without reading the whole thread.
> 
> ...


No worries   I'm sure I've done that at times!

Thanks everyone for your sympathy and good wishes. With her being 17 (and a half) and with hyperthyroidism, high blood pressure and early stage renal disease we knew we were on borrowed time, but she was OK until a couple of days ago so we still feel a bit unprepared for the worst.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 28, 2022)

oryx said:


> No worries   I'm sure I've done that at times!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your sympathy and good wishes. With her being 17 (and a half) and with hyperthyroidism, high blood pressure and early stage renal disease we knew we were on borrowed time, but she was OK until a couple of days ago so we still feel a bit unprepared for the worst.


((( oryx and Zoe )))


----------



## oryx (Dec 28, 2022)

Thanks LeytonCatLady . She's had lots of white fish this evening - funnily enough her appetite is still good. We asked for painkillers but unfortunately she is having a general anaesthetic tomorrow morning so the vet thought that was a bad idea. They're scanning her and taking some cell samples. The possibility of a lymphoma was mentioned - she was only at the vets two months ago (has regular check ups due to her existing conditions) and this has come on really quickly.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 28, 2022)

oryx said:


> Thanks LeytonCatLady . She's had lots of white fish this evening - funnily enough her appetite is still good. We asked for painkillers but unfortunately she is having a general anaesthetic tomorrow morning so the vet thought that was a bad idea. They're scanning her and taking some cell samples. The possibility of a lymphoma was mentioned - she was only at the vets two months ago (has regular check ups due to her existing conditions) and this has come on really quickly.


I hope they can treat her successfully and you guys can have some more happy times together.


----------



## polly (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm so sorry oryx - will be thinking of you and zoe tomorrow. Keep us posted when you can xx


----------



## polly (Dec 28, 2022)

I've got covid and have been staying away from my family all through Christmas, which has been total shit. But the kits have been excellent company ♥️ Our situation right now:


----------



## story (Dec 28, 2022)

Apart from the covid bit, this is complete excellence.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 28, 2022)

polly said:


> I've got covid and have been staying away from my family all through Christmas, which has been total shit. But the kits have been excellent company ♥️ Our situation right now:
> 
> View attachment 357560View attachment 357561


Sorry to hear about the COVID but glad you got cute company!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 28, 2022)

Met this beautiful Bengal cat today. His leopard spots are gorgeous.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 28, 2022)

1927 said:


> The worst part is I lost my stepmum this year too, but I’ve shed more tears for the cat, and the guilt is killing me. Difference is I was prepared for stepmum (cancer) but not the cat!


Just tweeted this comment, and first like i got was from Ricky Gervais.


----------



## moose (Dec 28, 2022)

Sorry to hear your news, oryx Best wishes for tomorrow.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2022)

All the best with Zoe tomorrow oryx !

Kizzy playing with a lace or ribbon earlier


----------



## Epona (Dec 29, 2022)

oryx - so sorry to hear this, saw you mention it on another thread and just catching up reading through this thread.
Much love to her and to you.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 29, 2022)

polly said:


> I've got covid and have been staying away from my family all through Christmas, which has been total shit. But the kits have been excellent company ♥️ Our situation right now:
> 
> View attachment 357560View attachment 357561


So beautiful!!! 😻 What did you call them in the end?


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2022)

Yesterday I had to have Alfie put to sleep. He was 11 years old, I hoped I'd have him a little longer. He got diagnosed with diabetes and kidney disease a year ago and was doing reasonably well on medication but over the last couple of weeks he went into a rapid decline. It's rough to lose him, especially now. I just lost my job and was already not looking forward to the rest of the winter, which always is particularly grim here in Berlin.

Before I was off to the vet with Alfie, it dawned on me what decision I probably have to make and it was like all the oxygen had been sucked from the air. At the vet I cried when he died in my arms and the vet cried too, which was weird but also touching. When I got home I got rid of all of Alfie's things and I was doing reasonably well the rest of the day. He really had not been well, even as he took his declining condition stoically, the way cats do. This morning his loss hit me like a train. My eyes automatically keep going where he used to nap at any given time and it hurts every time I realise that he isn't there anymore.

My lovely boy was always my comfort, no matter how shit things got and the last few years were plenty shit. He was an exceptionally sweet and gentle creature, never the slightest bit of aggression, no biting or scratching, always the loudest and most enthusiastic of purrs and up for a snuggle as soon as I'd settle on the sofa.

What I'd give to bury my face in his furry, warm, purring body again.


----------



## polly (Dec 29, 2022)

Oh Reno I'm so sorry. What a beautiful boy, what a loss.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2022)

rest in purrs, alfie

((((( Reno )))))


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm so sorry Reno  I loved Alfie from afar, via your posts about him, which were always suffused with love and admiration. He was a very beautiful boy.


----------



## A380 (Dec 29, 2022)

So sorry to read this. Alfie sounds lovely.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2022)

Oh no, so sorry to hear this Reno - he was a beautiful charming cat. My condolences to you 
Condolences also to oryx for their loss 
What a time of year to deal with such losses


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 29, 2022)

Oh nooooo. Reno I can't really express very well how intimately I feel like I knew the lovely Alfie too ... even though only virtually .... after following all his eventful life ( the escapes, the epic story of his UK-> Berlin move, the going AWOL in Germany) ... and even more so his happy, domestic, very stylish time in your homes.  He was so cuddly and laid-back because he'd always been surrounded by nothing but love and care, from YOU, I think.

This made me tear up a bit too:  " My eyes automatically keep going where he used to nap at any given time and it hurts every time I realise that he isn't there anymore."

This is what pet grief is like  and  is how I felt about the late black cat ... because every blur or shadow in a corner sparked a reflex of 'oh it's Omar' ... and there are so many spots in the day when as part of your own routine, you look and check for the cat ... they weave themselves into our daily lives & habits so deeply, but being cats, just fluidly flow into all those little spaces in the day. I saw ghost cats for years (and I'm not a believer in ANYTHING spiritual, I think they were more like my own brain pathways firing up, by reflex and habit.)  It's so tough.

Rest in loud, snuggly purrs  in the biggest, warmest sunbeam the multiverse has to offer in any timeline, beautiful Alfie. And look after yourself and give yourself time, lovely Reno.


----------



## moose (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm so sorry, Reno I too loved Alfie from afar, and have enjoyed following his story. I'm sorry it ended way too soon. Take care of yourself, I hope other things start looking up for you soon. x


----------



## philosophical (Dec 29, 2022)

Oh Reno, so sad.
We all share a little bit of your pain.
Dive deep into the happy memories if you can, that is Alfie’s legacy.


----------



## Chz (Dec 29, 2022)

So sorry, Reno. Always loved Alfie, and even wanted to adopt him when you weren't sure he'd move with you. 11 years is not enough.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2022)

Very sad to hear about Alfie...🥺🥺
Hug for you ((Reno ))


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2022)

oryx said:


> We had some terrible news re Zoe today. Took her to the vet as she's not been herself since Boxing Day and she has a large mass in her stomach, probably a tumour.
> 
> She's going in again tomorrow for further investigation but I think we might be saying goodbye to her. She's 17 and has underlying health issues but seemed ok right up until Christmas.
> 
> Both devastated.




Sorry to read this oryx 

🥺🥺


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 29, 2022)

RiP Alfie (((Reno)))


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 29, 2022)

Reno said:


> Yesterday I had to have Alfie put to sleep. He was 11 years old, I hoped I'd have him a little longer. He got diagnosed with diabetes and kidney disease a year ago and was doing reasonably well on medication but over the last couple of weeks he went into a rapid decline. It's rough to lose him, especially now. I just lost my job and was already not looking forward to the rest of the winter, which always is particularly grim here in Berlin.
> 
> Before I was off to the vet with Alfie, it dawned on me what decision I probably have to make and it was like all the oxygen had been sucked from the air. At the vet I cried when he died in my arms and the vet cried too, which was weird but also touching. When I got home I got rid of all of Alfie's things and I was doing reasonably well the rest of the day. He really had not been well, even as he took his declining condition stoically, the way cats do. This morning his loss hit me like a train. My eyes automatically keep going where he used to nap at any given time and it hurts every time I realise that he isn't there anymore.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about this. He was a lovely looking boy and I always thought there wasn’t nearly enough photos of him on this thread. You must be devastated. Having been through the same agonising decisions (& similar aftermath), I empathise wholeheartedly 🙁


----------



## oryx (Dec 29, 2022)

Reno I am so very sorry to read about Alfie.


----------



## oryx (Dec 29, 2022)

We have made the decision to have Zoe put to sleep rather than prolong her life with steroids for palliative care which the vet said was the only option, and would only have bought her weeks. Feeling very sad and dreading saying goodbye but don't want to run the risk of her suffering or dying when we're not there.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 29, 2022)

oryx said:


> We have made the decision to have Zoe put to sleep rather than prolong her life with steroids for palliative care which the vet said was the only option, and would only have bought her weeks. Feeling very sad and dreading saying goodbye but don't want to run the risk of her suffering or dying when we're not there.


It’s the last great service you can do for them - as so many of us on this thread know. They need to meet their end in the arms of those they love and who love them. I think I speak for us all when I say we all are here for you 🙂


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2022)

(((( zoe and oryx ))))


----------



## ddraig (Dec 29, 2022)

It's such a painful horrible position to be in and decision to make 
So so sad
RIP Alfie and Zoe
Take care Reno and oryx


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 29, 2022)

(((oryx))) (((Zoe)))


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2022)

oryx said:


> We have made the decision to have Zoe put to sleep rather than prolong her life with steroids for palliative care which the vet said was the only option, and would only have bought her weeks. Feeling very sad and dreading saying goodbye but don't want to run the risk of her suffering or dying when we're not there.




((((((oryx and Zoe ))))))


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 29, 2022)

My love goes out to Reno , oryx and everyone on this thread who has lost a cat.


----------



## oryx (Dec 29, 2022)

It was peaceful and very quick. Felt we'd made the right decision but we're going to miss her so much. She was such a little character, mischievous and contrary but very sweet and lovable. Thanks so much everyone for your condolences and good wishes - they really help.


----------



## Epona (Dec 29, 2022)

Beautiful photo.
Much love to everyone suffering through their grief today.


----------



## oryx (Dec 29, 2022)

You are in my thoughts Reno . It's so tough to bear, losing a feline friend.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 29, 2022)

Reno said:


> Yesterday I had to have Alfie put to sleep. He was 11 years old, I hoped I'd have him a little longer. He got diagnosed with diabetes and kidney disease a year ago and was doing reasonably well on medication but over the last couple of weeks he went into a rapid decline. It's rough to lose him, especially now. I just lost my job and was already not looking forward to the rest of the winter, which always is particularly grim here in Berlin.
> 
> Before I was off to the vet with Alfie, it dawned on me what decision I probably have to make and it was like all the oxygen had been sucked from the air. At the vet I cried when he died in my arms and the vet cried too, which was weird but also touching. When I got home I got rid of all of Alfie's things and I was doing reasonably well the rest of the day. He really had not been well, even as he took his declining condition stoically, the way cats do. This morning his loss hit me like a train. My eyes automatically keep going where he used to nap at any given time and it hurts every time I realise that he isn't there anymore.
> 
> ...


Oh Reno, so sorry.  

Alfie is the cat that made me love gingers and the reason I got my Orson.  I am so gutted for you.  He was an amazingly handsome and awesome cat.  

Keep strong dude.  💙💙


----------



## Me76 (Dec 29, 2022)

Omg, sorry Oryx too.  

Started on the last page and worked back.  Not the way to do this thread at times.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 29, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> It’s the last great service you can do for them - as so many of us on this thread know. They need to meet their end in the arms of those they love and who love them. I think I speak for us all when I say we all are here for you 🙂


When I had to have my cat put down the vet said I’d made a brave decision. He said lots of pet owners throw money at the situation to buy extra time with their pets, but they weren’t doing them any favours at the end of the day, but it took strength to make the right decision. The house still feels empty without him and I still imagine I can hear him trying to get in in the mornings. ☹️


----------



## oryx (Dec 29, 2022)

1927 said:


> When I had to have my sat put down the vet set I’d made a brave decision. He said lots of pet owners through money at the situation to buy extra time with their pets, but they weren’t doing them any favours at the end of the day, but it took strength to make the right decision. The house still feels empty without him and I still imagine I can hear him trying to get in in the mornings. ☹️


This is really helpful as was your post seeformiles .

Sorry you are still missing him but it wouldn't seem right not to, IYSWIM. I'm going to be having that feeling too. Already keep expecting to hear her little claws rattling along the floor


----------



## ddraig (Dec 29, 2022)

Yes
We are probably a bit guilty of trying to keep Molly alive and should have made the decision earlier which I personally regret
Although she did improve a bit out of nowhere (cat resilience in hindsight) a couple of times it would have been kinder to do the horrible deed sooner


----------



## oryx (Dec 29, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Yes
> We are probably a bit guilty of trying to keep Molly alive and should have made the decision earlier which I personally regret
> Although she did improve a bit out of nowhere (cat resilience in hindsight) a couple of times it would have been kinder to do the horrible deed sooner


Don't feel bad - Zoe was the first cat I've had as an adult where we've had to make that decision and until today I never appreciated just how very hard it is. 

(We had our 22 year old cat put to sleep in 2016 and because of her age and very obviously failing health my OH didn't have to think about it so hard. All my other cats have died more suddenly e.g. one on the road).


----------



## moose (Dec 29, 2022)

Sorry about Zoe, oryx x


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm so sorry to read about Alfie, Reno.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 29, 2022)

oryx, so sorry you had to say goodbye to Zoe.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 30, 2022)

Two types of lounging:


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 30, 2022)

Vic appears to be missing an ear while Lil’ Bob will pose for food..


----------



## Callie (Dec 30, 2022)

So saddened to hear the news both Oryx and Reno   love to you both


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 30, 2022)

Lil’ Bob has just come in with cold ears and paws. We have just gone through the ritual to warm up the former and now the latter is in progress. Such a sweet boy 😍


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 30, 2022)

Having had all extremities warmed to his satisfaction, he’s content


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 30, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Having had all extremities warmed to his satisfaction, he’s content
> 
> View attachment 357811


Is that a mandola?


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 30, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Is that a mandola?


Yes - it is. A fine instrument 🙂


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 30, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Is that a mandola?


Do you play? 🙂


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 30, 2022)

Lil’ Bob is shooting love beams from his eyes!


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 30, 2022)

the gang in bed


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 31, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Do you play? 🙂


Not really! I just like the sound and look of stringed instruments.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 31, 2022)

Morning Urbs.


----------



## Callie (Dec 31, 2022)

Tiny Poo waiting for 2022 to be done.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 31, 2022)

I don’t have a cat as such, but Bloom my scrounger cat friend and neighbour doesn’t recognise such distinctions and come round and in regularly.
I see it as an honour.
Now it turns out our friends David and Lisa have the same experience with a neighbour’s Bengal cat.
He zooms in when they open their front door, and David and Lisa have found themselves getting a cat bed, cat toys, cat snacks and a heated cat blanket for such occasions.
Now in a couple of days David and Lisa are going away for three months and we’re going round to keep an eye on their place. I fully expect the Bengal zoom to happen on those occasions😮.
So this morning we went round to suss out the arrangements and the cat was lounging around upstairs on the cat bed.
So.
Introducing Sprinkle the cat. First in a picture with David, and then getting pissed off by the rain outside the window.

I was impressed by Sprinkle, he is a hefty boy and I thought his swishing tail was going to break something.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 31, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I don’t have a cat as such, but Bloom my scrounger cat friend and neighbour doesn’t recognise such distinctions and come round and in regularly.
> I see it as an honour.
> Now it turns out our friends David and Lisa have the same experience with a neighbour’s Bengal cat.
> He zooms in when they open their front door, and David and Lisa have found themselves getting a cat bed, cat toys, cat snacks and a heated cat blanket for such occasions.
> ...


What a lovely boy! Is it true that Bengals have very distinct personalities and behaviour compared to most other breeds?


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 31, 2022)

Lil’ Bob has decided to lounge and warm his paws on a different windowsill this afternoon. Good to see - I don’t want him to become too predictable 😼


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 31, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> What a lovely boy! Is it true that Bengals have very distinct personalities and behaviour compared to most other breeds?


The one I met the other day was extremely friendly. If he was anything to go by, they're more vocal than most cats I've met.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 31, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> The one I met the other day was extremely friendly. If he was anything to go by, they're more vocal than most cats I've met.



He greeted me today with a direct look and a great big (non aggressive) yowl, and showed absolutely no fear and trepidation.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 31, 2022)

i had to go out for a couple of things this afternoon.

downstairs kitteh was on the porch, and wished to make it known she was not impressed by the weather (it's kinda wet here today)


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 31, 2022)

More Rogue Chloe love


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year you lovely urban cat lovers.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 31, 2022)

Viv's had enough already.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year from me and Lilith.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 1, 2023)

donkyboy said:


> More Rogue Chloe love


What superb photographs.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 1, 2023)

Rogue back for more time with Chloe


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 1, 2023)

We thought the fireworks last night may have been a problem, hence staying up with him -  there were a few close bangs, but this auld lad didn’t seem to care much


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2023)

Mr.Bishie said:


> We thought the fireworks last night may have been a problem, hence staying up with him - View attachment 358041 there were a few close bangs, but this auld lad didn’t seem to care much


He's gorgeous! My Lilith isn't too bothered about fireworks either, she's more freaked out if I sneeze.


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2023)

Mr.Bishie said:


> We thought the fireworks last night may have been a problem, hence staying up with him - View attachment 358041 there were a few close bangs, but this auld lad didn’t seem to care much


The best tactic I remember is to time a really deep, twitchy-dreamy sleep for midnight.


----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2023)

Jakey enjoyed looking out of the window with me at the fireworks last night, and at one of our neighbours nearly setting himself on fire with them 

But yeah same on the sneezing thing, that is far worse.  Sonic used to react when I sneezed like someone had been shot, but he was very fixated on me so noises from me > noises from anything else


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2023)

May Kasahara said:


> Viv's had enough already.
> 
> View attachment 357982


Baby x


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 1, 2023)

stavros said:


> The best tactic I remember is to time a really deep, twitchy-dreamy sleep for midnight.


He’s always having those. So much new stimuli.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2023)

Belated Xmas "wishes" from Kizzy


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 2, 2023)

More action sleeping.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 2, 2023)

The Dormant Pelt


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 2, 2023)

Lil’ Bob stretching out


----------



## story (Jan 2, 2023)

Cat really loves watching surfing videos.


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2023)

story said:


> Cat really loves watching surfing videos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 358129View attachment 358130


Please tell me there is a certain amount of trying to catch the tiny surfer that goes on!
Sonic loved TV, his favourites were formula 1 where he used to sit on top of the big CRT we used to have and swipe at the cars, and that Bill Bailey narrated baboon show for some reason


----------



## story (Jan 2, 2023)

Actually, no.
He’s just mesmerised.
Other videos, like deep sea stuff and mice, he’ll try to chase them round the back or catch them on the screen but surfing, he just watches. I can see his attention switching back and forth between the crashing wave and the tiny surfer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2023)

My first cat did that strange bird-specific vocalisation they do when she saw songbirds on the telly. None of my other cats showed any interest whatsoever in the TV. Leeloo resented us for watching it and would sit on the telly and angrily swish her tail on the screen to spite us. That changed when we got a flat screen telly. She was so pissed off about that but was consoled a little bit with the box it came in


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2023)

I have an old Hudl tablet that I really wanted to put just a video of fish or birds or something on for the cat but I can't get the fucker to charge (tablet, not cat, the day the cat runs out of juice I won't describe it so flippantly)


----------



## Cloo (Jan 2, 2023)

Met this friendly cat on my parents' street in Slovakia


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 2, 2023)

ddraig said:


> Belated Xmas "wishes" from Kizzy View attachment 358069


Lovely eyes - a fluffy charmer and no mistake 😺


----------



## stavros (Jan 2, 2023)

story said:


> Cat really loves watching surfing videos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 358129View attachment 358130


That's got a bit of "Bishops love sci-fi" about it.


----------



## story (Jan 2, 2023)

stavros said:


> That's got a bit of "Bishops love sci-fi" about it.


----------



## story (Jan 2, 2023)

.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2023)

story said:


> View attachment 358163View attachment 358164


DOUGAL! WE ARE NOT. WATCHING. ALIENS!!! - anyway, back to religion...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2023)

"Mum, what's more important, your cake or cuddling me? I'm sweeter anyway."


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 2, 2023)

^ She is SO beautifully plush and velvety, and those golden eyes! Immaculate.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 3, 2023)

Can anyone recommend a pet insurance company? Many pets have increased my monthly amount to £60 pm. Last year it was £44. I might switch. Or just take the hit.


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2023)

It does tend to go up as they get older, the 2 I had from kittens were insured with PetPlan, towards the end it was over £50 a month but tbf they were expensive little buggers (Radar especially) and I more than got my money back - and PetPlan are just excellent at paying up without quibble, they dealt direct with the vet so I didn't ever have to pay and then put in a claim afterwards.

I doubt it would work out cheaper to switch though.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 3, 2023)

Epona said:


> It does tend to go up as they get older, the 2 I had from kittens were insured with PetPlan, towards the end it was over £50 a month but tbf they were expensive little buggers (Radar especially) and I more than got my money back - and PetPlan are just excellent at paying up without quibble, they dealt direct with the vet so I didn't ever have to pay and then put in a claim afterwards.
> 
> I doubt it would work out cheaper to switch though.



Seems you are right. got an online quote from Petplan-though dont know why it doesn't say life cover for Rogue..  Also pedigree cats always seem to have higher costs to insure. Bella always has higher monthly cost


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 3, 2023)

..


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2023)

We're with Animal Friends which seem reasonable so far


----------



## story (Jan 3, 2023)

donkyboy said:


> Can anyone recommend a pet insurance company? Many pets have increased my monthly amount to £60 pm. Last year it was £44. I might switch. Or just take the hit.



Or put the money into a side account.

When I’ve done the sums, none of the money I’ve received from insurance has ever matched the money they’ve received from me. Even big stuff. Plus there’s the hassle of the paperwork and arguing with them about the legitimacy of the claim, sometimes when you’re dealing with the sorrow and so forth.

 I no longer pay for an insurance plan.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 3, 2023)

Just back from holiday,  very happy purrs from this one


----------



## Chz (Jan 3, 2023)

story said:


> Or put the money into a side account.
> 
> When I’ve done the sums, none of the money I’ve received from insurance has ever matched the money they’ve received from me. Even big stuff. Plus there’s the hassle of the paperwork and arguing with them about the legitimacy of the claim, sometimes when you’re dealing with the sorrow and so forth.
> 
> I no longer pay for an insurance plan.


That's another case of "You have to be well off to save money", unfortunately.  There are plenty who'd just have to let their furry family members go without the insurance. I'm lucky enough that I don't need the insurance, even in case of something big, but I appreciate it's luck.


----------



## story (Jan 3, 2023)

Chz said:


> That's another case of "You have to be well off to save money", unfortunately.  There are plenty who'd just have to let their furry family members go without the insurance. I'm lucky enough that I don't need the insurance, even in case of something big, but I appreciate it's luck.



You’re absolutely right.

I _*say*_ that you/we should put the money into a side account. But I don’t. Cos I can’t.

Having done the sums in the past, when I could afford the insurance and then had to get an expensive operation for a cat, I stopped paying the insurance.

Sometimes I have the spare cash to pay for treatment, often I don’t. I have a cat-only credit card that I resort to when necessary.

All I wanted to do was introduce the idea that paying for insurance isn’t an absolute obligation.









Is this going to end up as poverty-signalling?


----------



## philosophical (Jan 4, 2023)

Scrounger Bloom came round to lay on one of his favourite bits of floor.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2023)

What can you see sis?
Both out during break in rain earlier


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 4, 2023)

Lil’ Bob helping Mrs SFM with her work while grooming on the landing


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 4, 2023)

Estee has no reaction to catnip, and recently I found out about silver vine, which is claimed to be enjoyed by many cats who do not enjoy catnip. Today I took delivery of her food, along with a silver vine toy and some twigs.

Her initial reaction was suspicion.



She got as far as sniffing it, purring a bit and drooling on it a bit, before moving on to the real prize: the packing paper.



The twigs elicited a bit more interest, but not much.

Some photos from December, with her cat grass.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 5, 2023)

Chloe taking a keen interest in learning how to crip walk.


----------



## polly (Jan 5, 2023)

donkyboy  I might have missed who you use but I've used petplan for the cats I've insured. Atm i pay £32 pm for both kittens. Which feels like a lot but I'm told they're good at paying out and they always have for me. I haven't tried anyone else though.



story said:


> Or put the money into a side account.
> 
> When I’ve done the sums, none of the money I’ve received from insurance has ever matched the money they’ve received from me. Even big stuff. Plus there’s the hassle of the paperwork and arguing with them about the legitimacy of the claim, sometimes when you’re dealing with the sorrow and so forth.
> 
> I no longer pay for an insurance plan.



I was saying I might do this to a friend who had done it. He said their cat got sick and within a couple of vet trips it was all gone. Which scared me into getting insurance. It's the usual gamble i guess. So annoying if you pay more in though.


----------



## polly (Jan 5, 2023)

Kittens continue to bring me life. Ryu is so melty and sweet. He sleeps more deeply than any cat I've had. He winds around my shoulders and face for a bit, rubbing his face on mine, then throws himself down and passes out 



Ken otoh does not like me at all at the moment  He was climbing on a folded up clothes airer and it fell on him. It's really heavy and I was terrified he would be seriously hurt and ran across the room shouting, and now I think he thinks I was involved somehow and won't go near me  Devastating. 

Last ditch attempt to save the tree:



Like most protest movements thwarted by in-fighting:


----------



## Chz (Jan 5, 2023)

Was trying to explain to The Boy how to tell males from females, but I couldn't quite put it into words beyond "They're like people, they're a different shape". 
Came up because we ran into a girl who was part/full Bengal and she was a Big Girl so he thought it was a male. But it was definitely female shaped. Though I admit with some of the pudgier examples I do struggle to tell the difference, but with a healthy, muscled thing like the Bengal it was pretty easy. (and kittens are impossible without staring at their bits) I suppose it's in the cheeks and the hips? I don't know, I can't quantify it. I just know after spending decades with the furballs.


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2023)

It’s in their face too, I find Chz , Especially around the chops. If I can’t tell by looking at the shape, then I need to look at the face.

The demeanour will also be a clue. I think it’s the three things together.


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2023)

polly said:


> Kittens continue to bring me life. Ryu is so melty and sweet. He sleeps more deeply than any cat I've had. He winds around my shoulders and face for a bit, rubbing his face on mine, then throws himself down and passes out
> 
> View attachment 358356
> 
> ...




Oh polly I know what you mean about it being devastating if they feel uncomfortable around us. Did it happen very recently? I’m sure he’ll get over it in time. You’ll just have to spoil him with treats and a kind voice. Have you tried gently stroking him while he’s eating? Or when they’re cuddled up together, you could start with petting Ryu and then when he’s purring start to include Ken a bit. 

That picture of Ryu like a puddle on your lap is wonderful.


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2023)

Nikkormat said:


> Estee has no reaction to catnip, and recently I found out about silver vine, which is claimed to be enjoyed by many cats who do not enjoy catnip. Today I took delivery of her food, along with a silver vine toy and some twigs.
> 
> Her initial reaction was suspicion.
> 
> ...




I’ve found that if they don’t like catnip, they like valerian. 
Cat isn’t at all interested in catnip but he’ll actively ask for valerian about once a month. The first time he had it he got mega stoned and trippy and it kinda freaked him out but he loves it now. He likes to take it before he goes out for the night.


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2023)

polly said:


> donkyboy  I might have missed who you use but I've used petplan for the cats I've insured. Atm i pay £32 pm for both kittens. Which feels like a lot but I'm told they're good at paying out and they always have for me. I haven't tried anyone else though.
> 
> 
> 
> I was saying I might do this to a friend who had done it. He said their cat got sick and within a couple of vet trips it was all gone. Which scared me into getting insurance. It's the usual gamble i guess. So annoying if you pay more in though.




Fortunately for me, this hasn’t happened but yes, it’s the risk of doing it this way.


----------



## polly (Jan 5, 2023)

story said:


> Oh polly I know what you mean about it being devastating if they feel uncomfortable around us. Did it happen very recently? I’m sure he’ll get over it in time. You’ll just have to spoil him with treats and a kind voice. Have you tried gently stroking him while he’s eating? Or when they’re cuddled up together, you could start with petting Ryu and then when he’s purring start to include Ken a bit.
> 
> That picture of Ryu like a puddle on your lap is wonderful.



Not that recently! Last week I think. I have been trying but he has obviously lost trust so I think I just need to be patient. I've festooned him with treats and soft words. It kills me that he would think I could do that to him!


----------



## stavros (Jan 5, 2023)

polly said:


> Like most protest movements thwarted by in-fighting:
> View attachment 358358


If you call them Ken and Ryu you'd be disappointed if they didn't fight.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2023)

Lilith's eyes look a bit pink and sore tonight. She doesn't seem in any obvious discomfort but I'd like to seek a vet's advice ASAP. I'll have to take the morning/day off work and grab the next available appointment. Wish me luck getting her in the carrier! (I'm sure it's nothing major, but I'll feel better when the pros have seen her).


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 5, 2023)

Hope Lillith will be ok..🤞


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 5, 2023)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Lilith's eyes look a bit pink and sore tonight. She doesn't seem in any obvious discomfort but I'd like to seek a vet's advice ASAP. I'll have to call in to work and grab the next available appointment. Wish me luck getting her in the carrier! (I'm sure it's nothing major, but I'll feel better when the pros have seen her).


Lil’ Bob has always had trouble with his eyes - they get a bit runny and crusty from time to time - but in most cases, it’s a bit like us getting a minor sniffle. Cats, being as stoic as they are, generally carry on and bear such things. I tend to hold off going to the vet as, if it’s not causing him any distress and eating and whatnot is normal, then it tends to sort itself out naturally in a few days. I’m just saying this so that you don’t get fleeced by the vet for what might just be be a minor recurring condition. Thoughts with the poor wee girl anyway 😻


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2023)

seeformiles said:


> Lil’ Bob has always had trouble with his eyes - they get a bit runny and crusty from time to time - but in most cases, it’s a bit like us getting a minor sniffle. Cats, being as stoic as they are, generally carry on and bear such things. I tend to hold off going to the vet as, if it’s not causing him any distress and eating and whatnot is normal, then it tends to sort itself out naturally in a few days. I’m just saying this so that you don’t get fleeced by the vet for what might just be be a minor recurring condition. Thoughts with the poor wee girl anyway 😻


Thank you. I'm not worried about the money as I've got both insurance and am also a member of my vet's health club scheme, so I'm covered regardless. If she was like Lil Bob and had it recurring, then yeah, I might take your approach. But I'm not used to Lilith being unwell, so I'd rather get her looked at sooner rather than later!


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 5, 2023)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Thank you. I'm not worried about the money as I've got both insurance and am also a member of my vet's health club scheme, so I'm covered regardless. If she was like Lil Bob and had it recurring, then yeah, I might take your approach. But I'm not used to Lilith being unwell, so I'd rather get her looked at sooner rather than later!


I understand completely - as we freaked out the first time it happened with him and rushed him in  - but over time we just got used to his complaints. Sure she’ll be great - such a sweet girl! 😻


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2023)

Also, I'm short sighted and have worn contact lenses since I was 15, so I'm hyper conscious of how important it is to have regular eye checks and make sure everything's tickety boo. I suppose I worry about Lilith's eye health just as much. It is winter, so it could be just a bit of a cold.


----------



## polly (Jan 5, 2023)

Good luck Lilith and to you LeytonCatLady getting her in the carrier! My old cat Oshawott used to get a sore eye sometimes. I used to wipe it with cooled, boiled water, which seemed to help - dunno if Lilith would let you but it might give her some relief if they're itchy or sore, until you can see the vet.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2023)

polly said:


> Good luck Lilith and to you LeytonCatLady getting her in the carrier! My old cat Oshawott used to get a sore eye sometimes. I used to wipe it with cooled, boiled water, which seemed to help - dunno if Lilith would let you but it might give her some relief if they're itchy or sore, until you can see the vet.


I haven't noticed her scratching or rubbing them, which is a good sign. She let me hold her head to examine the eyes, but not for very long! The interwebs seem to think pinkness round the eyes is likely to be conjunctivitis and that this often clears up on its own. However, she may need drops, so I want to make sure I'm giving her the right ones.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 5, 2023)

(( lovely Lilith's gorgeous peepers)) ... and good luck with the carrier LeytonCatLady . Always an adventure!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2023)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Also, I'm short sighted and have worn contact lenses since I was 15, so I'm hyper conscious of how important it is to have regular eye checks and make sure everything's tickety boo. I suppose I worry about Lilith's eye health just as much. It is winter, so it could be just a bit of a cold.


----------



## oryx (Friday at 12:00 AM)

Hoping there's nothing too much wrong with Lilith.


----------



## philosophical (Friday at 1:14 AM)

Hope Lilith gets back to normal asap.


----------



## Cloo (Friday at 1:08 PM)

Get well soon,  Lilith's eyes!

Vastra has just spent 10 minutes sitting in top of the stairs looking around in a confused manner. Having a senior moment, maybe?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Friday at 1:41 PM)

Cloo said:


> Get well soon,  Lilith's eyes!
> 
> Vastra has just spent 10 minutes sitting in top of the stairs looking around in a confused manner. Having a senior moment, maybe?
> 
> View attachment 358514


Thank you! She's currently chilling on her bean bag and is still eating and full of energy. She's a bit annoyed she can't go out - the appointment's for half 3 and I've blocked the cat flap so she doesn't bugger off when it's time to go. 

Vastra's giving off some very unamused Queen Victoria vibes...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Friday at 4:16 PM)

Well we're back now and she's fine, just a slight cold. She cried a bit after I'd put her in the carrier, which made me feel guilty, but she was so good during the appointment. The vet said meds wouldn't be necessary at this point but keep a close watch on her and call them back if I see any green or yellow discharge from the eyes. Her weight is fine and so is her teeth and temperature. They assured me as long as she's eating and active as usual, there's nothing to worry about. The vet also praised how gentle and affectionate she is, and how well I look after her.

On an amusing note, after the appointment, my agency rang me to check I was coming to work on Monday, which I confirmed I would be. He greeted me with "How's your pussy?" and I had to stop myself from giggling.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Friday at 4:52 PM)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He greeted me with "How's your pussy?" and I had to stop myself from giggling.


----------



## Epona (Friday at 4:57 PM)

I am glad to hear that all is relatively OK with Lilith, LeytonCatLady - hope she gets over her sniffles soon.


----------



## seeformiles (Friday at 6:04 PM)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Well we're back now and she's fine, just a slight cold. She cried a bit after I'd put her in the carrier, which made me feel guilty, but she was so good during the appointment. The vet said meds wouldn't be necessary at this point but keep a close watch on her and call them back if I see any green or yellow discharge from the eyes. Her weight is fine and so is her teeth and temperature. They assured me as long as she's eating and active as usual, there's nothing to worry about. The vet also praised how gentle and affectionate she is, and how well I look after her.
> 
> On an amusing note, after the appointment, my agency rang me to check I was coming to work on Monday, which I confirmed I would be. He greeted me with "How's your pussy?" and I had to stop myself from giggling.


Great news!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Friday at 6:12 PM)

Thank you everybody for all your thoughts and well wishes. I'm grateful to be part of this supportive community.


----------



## stavros (Friday at 6:26 PM)

Cloo said:


> Vastra has just spent 10 minutes sitting in top of the stairs looking around in a confused manner. Having a senior moment, maybe?
> 
> View attachment 358514


She looks like she's waiting for someone to come up or down the stairs, so she can be in the way.


----------



## Dandred (Saturday at 12:38 AM)

Working on getting all 14 in one photo.....


----------



## quiet guy (Saturday at 1:32 AM)

/\/\ 
The two cats on the table corner are really not interested "Here he goes again trying to get a family photo"


----------



## felixthecat (Saturday at 9:30 AM)

Ecstasy is having someone stick their thumb in your ear. Weirdo😂🥰


----------



## stavros (Saturday at 4:57 PM)

Dandred said:


> Working on getting all 14 in one photo.....
> 
> View attachment 358599


Tell the dogs to fuck off to their own, less popular thread.


----------



## izz (Saturday at 5:12 PM)

felixthecat said:


> Ecstasy is having someone stick their thumb in your ear. Weirdo😂🥰


Makes it so much easier to clean out if they don't hate it 😃 get yourself a damp cloth and it's a No Potato zone 😃


----------



## Epona (Saturday at 5:14 PM)

Yeah now Jakey has been an only cat for a while I am going to have to tackle his ears at some point as they are looking a bit grubby (not in the channels I'm not messing with that, just on the flappy bits), he is not keen.


----------



## Epona (Saturday at 5:15 PM)

And yes, flappy bits is the scientific anatomical term for part of the ear in Siamese/OSH cats


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 5:47 PM)

Dandred said:


> Working on getting all 14 in one photo.....
> 
> View attachment 358599


10 out of 14 ain't bad!


----------



## Epona (Saturday at 9:55 PM)

My mischievous little cat Radar sadly died 3 years ago this evening.
He could be a right little shit at times and made me scream and/or bleed on more than one occasion!
He also made me laugh regularly and I am sure he had a sense of humour, he also slept on my face pretty much every night of his life.
He was completely unique and was very loved and still much missed.

I am thinking of him this evening on the anniversary of his death so you all get some photos of the furry wee shite ❤️

*Radar: May 2006 to 7th Jan 2020.*


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 9:56 PM)

Epona said:


> My mischievous little cat Radar sadly died 3 years ago this evening.
> He could be a right little shit at times and made me scream and/or bleed on more than one occasion!
> He also made me laugh regularly and I am sure he had a sense of humour, he also slept on my face pretty much every night of his life.
> He was completely unique and was very loved and still much missed.
> ...


(((Epona )))

Hope you and Sonic are having a party up there, Radar.


----------



## donkyboy (Sunday at 12:29 AM)

Chloe. My laptop companion. Everyday sat next to me in bed watching me surf the net, watching movies and youtube videos with me.


----------



## Nikkormat (Sunday at 8:28 AM)

I disturbed Estee at her morning balcony bird watching.



She spent most of yesterday asleep in the bedroom (more than usual), and slept way past her dinner time. I was beginning to think she might be ill, but then at 11PM she sprang back to life and dashed around the flat for the next two hours. Back to her usual self today.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sunday at 9:21 AM)

Bright healthy eyes.


----------



## polly (Sunday at 2:21 PM)

What a beautiful boy, Epona - looks like a proper character.


----------



## Epona (Sunday at 2:32 PM)

polly said:


> What a beautiful boy, Epona - looks like a proper character.



He was so naughty 
I think you can tell that by looking at him, he looks like a right mischief and he was.  Always had a bit of a twinkle in his eye and looked like he was laughing.

He used to thoroughly enjoy playing tricks on us, his favourite was to go and hide in the kitchen bin (used to have a swing-top bin) and then as one of us walked past he'd launch himself out of it vertically, smack the passer-by on the shoulder with a paw or two, then dash off down the hallway laughing his head off and leaving a trail of potato peelings and teabags in his wake 

I once got down on all fours (this was back when it was physically possible, he'd have been about 7 or 8 months old at the time) to play with him, he was out in the hallway and I went out into the hallway on all fours - scared the poor bugger silly, all his fur stood on end and he dashed away into the kitchen - then he peered back around the kitchen doorway, realised it was me, and dashed up to me and slapped me in the face a few times with that boxing move that cats do   I never did that again


----------



## seeformiles (Sunday at 2:56 PM)

felixthecat said:


> Ecstasy is having someone stick their thumb in your ear. Weirdo😂🥰


Lil’ Bob is a huge fan of the thumb in the ear - paroxysms of pleasure! 😼


----------



## polly (Sunday at 4:00 PM)

Epona said:


> He was so naughty
> I think you can tell that by looking at him, he looks like a right mischief and he was.



You absolutely can  

Was wondering if anyone has any tips on getting kittens to be more shit-aware?? We got up this morning to find Ken caked in his own excrement, all over his back  and legs, and plenty liberally spread around the room where the tray is. I had to bathe him. Neither seems at all bothered by having dried shit on their fur. My mother suggested buttering their arseholes


----------



## Epona (Sunday at 7:32 PM)

And tonight it is Sonic's turn - 1 year today since I had to have him put down.
Very sad time for me, I'm still completely heartbroken.  Where Radar was my little clown, Sonic was my beloved animal soulmate, if such a thing exists.
As you can see, he was a very serious and intense little thing, almost the complete opposite of Radar in terms of personality.

Some photos of my sweet little devoted boy from throughout his life, to remember him by on the first anniversary of his death.


----------



## waxoyl (Sunday at 7:39 PM)

Epona said:


> And tonight it is Sonic's turn - 1 year today since I had to have him put down.
> Very sad time for me, I'm still completely heartbroken.  Where Radar was my little clown, Sonic was my beloved animal soulmate, if such a thing exists.
> As you can see, he was a very serious and intense little thing, almost the complete opposite of Radar in terms of personality.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sunday at 8:17 PM)

Nikkormat said:


> I disturbed Estee at her morning balcony bird watching.
> 
> View attachment 358739
> 
> She spent most of yesterday asleep in the bedroom (more than usual), and slept way past her dinner time. I was beginning to think she might be ill, but then at 11PM she sprang back to life and dashed around the flat for the next two hours. Back to her usual self today.


----------



## Nikkormat (Sunday at 8:25 PM)

Epona said:


> And tonight it is Sonic's turn - 1 year today since I had to have him put down.
> ...



They were both completely beautiful, Epona. I am sure you gave them the best possible lives.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sunday at 9:15 PM)

Epona said:


> And tonight it is Sonic's turn - 1 year today since I had to have him put down.
> Very sad time for me, I'm still completely heartbroken.  Where Radar was my little clown, Sonic was my beloved animal soulmate, if such a thing exists.
> As you can see, he was a very serious and intense little thing, almost the complete opposite of Radar in terms of personality.
> 
> ...


He looks like such a flirt!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Monday at 8:37 AM)

A cross post from the dog thread, but I was impressed.


----------



## seeformiles (Monday at 9:00 AM)

Vic guarding the Ouija Board


----------



## waxoyl (Monday at 9:01 AM)

Trying to change the bed sheets. Stan likes to stretch his front legs In a disapproving way.


----------



## Cloo (Monday at 2:05 PM)

Today's lump


----------



## polly (Tuesday at 9:22 AM)

Stan is so pretty <3


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 9:23 AM)

Not sure if Trillian is getting more chilled out in her advancing years or my eldest is really managing the “cat centred” thing very well, but walked in to this lovely scene this morning. 😍


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 9:27 AM)

polly said:


> Stan is so pretty <3


And he KNOWS it! 

Has Ken forgiven you yet?

Btw donkyboy and Dandred - I am feeling immense jealousy at your four or more cats 😍 But also reminded of this.


----------



## polly (Tuesday at 9:33 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Has Ken forgiven you yet?



He did, yeah! But he's just a bit odd, I think. Ryu is much more affectionate and straightforward. Ken is very emotional: v jealous, quite mean in fights, more skittish, more vocal. He is also the one who is really struggling with the litter tray. Got shit all up the wall yesterday  It is getting me down!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 9:44 AM)

polly said:


> He did, yeah! But he's just a bit odd, I think. Ryu is much more affectionate and straightforward. Ken is very emotional: v jealous, quite mean in fights, more skittish, more vocal. He is also the one who is really struggling with the litter tray. Got shit all up the wall yesterday  It is getting me down!


It’s amazing how cats from the same litter can be so different, isn’t it? Trillian has always been confident/dominant, social/tarty, but tbf very dim, whilst her sister Buffy was so skittish and nervous (but intensely attached to me) and quite bright, relatively speaking anyway. Just like human kittens I guess. 

Though of course cat litters can have several fathers and greater genetic diversity within them, with that not tending to happen with humans


----------



## polly (Tuesday at 9:56 AM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> It’s amazing how cats from the same litter can be so different, isn’t it? Trillian has always been confident/dominant, social/tarty, but tbf very dim, whilst her sister Buffy was so skittish and nervous (but intensely attached to me) and quite bright, relatively speaking anyway. Just like human kittens I guess.
> 
> Though of course cat litters can have several fathers and greater genetic diversity within them, with that not tending to happen with humans



Poor Trillian  

Yeah, I wondered about that. They have a very small amount of Bengal in them and Ken seems to have some of the features (weird legs, spotty tummy), whereas Ryu is plain mog. Maybe a different dad, a proper Harlesden cat from good London street stock.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 9:58 AM)

polly said:


> Poor Trillian


Don’t feel sorry for her, confident and dim is living the dream!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Tuesday at 12:52 PM)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Don’t feel sorry for her, confident and dim is living the dream!



cabinet minister material?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Tuesday at 1:22 PM)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cabinet minister material?


She’d manage the sleeping during debates part well. But I suspect she’s too beautiful for the commons ❤️


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 3:38 PM)

polly - if they are sharing one litter tray, get a couple more and put them in different locations, could be one of your kittens knows where he is supposed to go but is trying to get as far away from the other kitten's place as possible.
Also some cats won't do a shit in the same place they take a piss.


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 3:46 PM)

Oh I also use those big plastic lids you get on under-bed storage container or clothes storage boxes propped up between litter tray and wall where the tray is up against a wall - a lot easier to clean than the wall.


----------



## polly (Tuesday at 3:48 PM)

Thanks so much Epona - I had completely forgotten that you're meant to have more than one litter tray  I don't honestly think that's the problem, I think he's just a bit odd  but it's definitely worth a try and something I should be doing anyway.


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 3:50 PM)

Know what you mean about odd for sure, Jakey likes to get a nugget out of the litter tray and either bat it around on the floor for a while, or take it to bed with him.
I have no idea why.

(Should probably add that he doesn't sleep in our bed, I mean his own sleeping area!)


----------



## polly (Tuesday at 3:53 PM)

Epona said:


> Know what you mean about odd for sure, Jakey likes to get a nugget out of the litter tray and either bat it around on the floor for a while, or take it to bed with him.
> I have no idea why.
> 
> (Should probably add that he doesn't sleep in our bed, I mean his own sleeping area!)



I was really hoping it was something he'd grow out of


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 3:55 PM)

polly said:


> I was really hoping it was something he'd grow out of



I wouldn't worry too much, Jakey is not the brightest spark bless him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Tuesday at 4:33 PM)

Epona said:


> Know what you mean about odd for sure, Jakey likes to get a nugget out of the litter tray and either bat it around on the floor for a while, or take it to bed with him.
> I have no idea why.
> 
> (Should probably add that he doesn't sleep in our bed, I mean his own sleeping area!)


don't kinkshame him!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Tuesday at 6:32 PM)

John has now for the first time in his 10 years, embraced the human lap.


----------



## oryx (Tuesday at 6:45 PM)

Mr.Bishie said:


> John has now for the first time in his 10 years, embraced the human lap.
> 
> View attachment 359022


Adorable!


----------



## Epona (Tuesday at 7:15 PM)

Mr.Bishie said:


> John has now for the first time in his 10 years, embraced the human lap.
> 
> View attachment 359022



Just shows even an older cat can sometimes surprise you.

My Jakey never wanted kisses on his head for most of his life, after Sonic died I realised this must have been due to him fearing recrimination from Sonic (who was a bit of a bully especially around who had access to me) because a couple of months after Sonic died  Jakey started shoving his head in my face demanding kisses.
So as much as I miss my Sonic, I also know that he deprived his best friend Jakey of head kisses for 14 years


----------



## ddraig (Tuesday at 9:17 PM)

Kizzy on my lap tonight
Not as contented as John!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Tuesday at 9:24 PM)

Downstairs kitty was outside on the porch when I went to put the bins out.

I think I have been sworn at for not opening her front door for her...


----------



## donkyboy (Yesterday at 12:08 AM)

The girls and their uninvited flat mate, Akiro


----------



## Cloo (Yesterday at 10:51 AM)

Gsv is sad Vastra,  like my previous mog, is not a lap cat and determined to get a cuddlier one next time around.

Today's mood: stern



But we love her anyway


----------



## May Kasahara (Yesterday at 11:59 AM)

Vivian isn't either. The closest she'll get is curled up next to you, maybe touching your leg. But only if you happen to be sitting next to her favoured sofa spot.

Donut more than makes up for it though


----------



## ddraig (Yesterday at 12:07 PM)

Misty has been getting braver and even coming for strokes, no lap sitting tho no way!

Don't know if I was late going to bed last night, according to cats!


----------



## donkyboy (Yesterday at 11:53 PM)

Rogue and a mouse become best friends


----------



## stavros (Today at 6:19 PM)

donkyboy said:


> Rogue and a mouse become best friends



Is there a slightly bloodier sequel to that clip?


----------



## donkyboy (Today at 6:42 PM)

stavros said:


> Is there a slightly bloodier sequel to that clip?



Nah. It ran off without being chased by Rogue.


----------

